# Airmiles ALERT!! Current week's offers start on page 1596



## Donald - my hero

****** UPDATE your miles will no longer expire!!! *****​* To protect your account be sure to LOCK YOUR CASH ACCOUNT!
•     The new daily redemption limit has increased to $750 (7,125 miles) on in-store AIR MILES Cash transactions across , per Collector Cash Account, per day.  The cap for in-store AIR MILES Cash redemptions at Shell remains at $60 (570 Cash Miles) per transaction, for up to 5 transactions a day. 
•     AIR MILES Cash Miles can no longer be used to redeem for gift cards, prepaid credit cards or other similar items.
Welcome to the Airmiles hunt!  You've found the best community to be a part of if you're looking for hints to increase your earning ratio. Join in the discussion and share both your successes and your epic failures. The title will be updated to reflect the page where the chatter about the upcoming shopping trips starts. If you are looking for a quick response feel free to tag me, glance thru for my posts (easy to spot because they're all this style) or just ask because someone will be willing to help. 

****Several changes have happened regarding sponsor/partner stores, mainly Sobeys has switched to the Scene+ program. Staples has also left as a brick and mortar location but they're still online*****  

There are 3 different timelines for reporting missing miles:*

*Base miles --60 days*
*Bonus miles -- 120 days*
*Bonus miles for ONLINE shopping -- 75 days*

*Use this website to calculate WHEN you can chase down those missing miles
Calculate a Date

If you are missing miles you can either try online chat or use this form to report them

Report Missing Miles


The offers for the upcoming week start on this page

Offers for December 8th - 14th*



*ALL METRO FLYERS*
*Be sure to sign up for a Metro Account to get targeted coupons
Metro Account Sign up

Shell
Offers pop up here often that are open to everyone as well as targeted offers that come via email. You can check their website to see what the current offers are in your region using this link:
Shell In-Store Bonus Mile Offers*


*Airmiles Online Shopping
Most of these stores don't offer Airmiles in their brick and mortar stores ... Indigo, Amazon, E-Bay - the list is long and varied.

Earn Airmiles by Shopping On-Line
Be sure to carefully read the instructions to guarantee you earn the miles.
Amazon's for example :*
*Please note: Included categories have changed as of August 1, 2020.*
*You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories, all other categories are excluded. You will not get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.*
*Included categories:*


*Amazon Cloud Cam*
*Apparel & Accessories*
*Camera*
*Echo Devices*
*eero Devices*
*Fashion Private Brands*
*Fire TV Devices*
*Furniture*
*Home*
*Industrial & Scientific*
*Kindle Hardware*
*Kindle Tablet devices*
*Pet Supplies*
*Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras*
*Lawn and Garden*
*Luggage*
*Outdoors*
*Toys & Games*
*In order to get Miles on your Amazon.ca purchase, you must follow the below steps:*


*Enter your AIR MILES Collector Number on airmilesshops.ca*
* Click on the Shop Now button below*
* Add items to your shopping cart on Amazon.ca (you will not get Miles on any items in your shopping cart prior to clicking the Shop Now button on airmilesshops.ca)*
* Complete the transaction on Amazon.ca (You must complete all four steps in a single web session — make sure that you do not close the window, or log off your computer before completing the transaction) *


*A topic that pops up often, both in this thread and in separate threads, is the number of miles that are needed to redeem for Disney tickets. This is the information that has been collected from reports of DISers over the last few years, please let me know if you have any values to add to the list!

October 3rd, 2013 - 7 day base ticket =2675 miles
September 2014 -5 day base ticket = 2500 miles
January 2015 - 5 day base ticket = 2500 miles
September 5th, 2015 - 5 day base ticket = 3350 miles
2017 - 7 day base ticket = 3375 miles
February 2017 - 5 day base Child's CDN Discounted ticket = 2850 miles
February 2017 - 5 day base Adult's CDN Discounted ticket = 2950 miles
January 4, 2018 - 7 day Base Adult's CDN Discounted ticket = 4500 miles
April 2019  - 7 day base ticket with FLex start day = 6400 miles
October 2019 - 5 day base Adult's CDN Discounted ticket with Flex start day = 4725 miles
October 2019 - 7 day base Adult's CDN Discounted ticket with Flex start day = 4850 miles
October 2019 - 5 day base Child's CDN Discounted ticket with Flex start day = 4545 miles
October 2019 - 7 day base Child's CDN Discount ticket with Flex start day = 4675 miles
October 2019 - 3 day base Adult's NON-discounted ticket with Flex start day = 4650 miles
October 2019 - 5  day base Adult's NON-discounted ticket with Flex start day = 5900 miles
October 2019 - 7  day base Adult's NON-discounted ticket with Flex start day = 6050 miles*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Post removed 
as they are NO longer part of the Airmiles program.


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for this-going to give it a try!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Today is the last day but Metro has spend $100 get 100 AM.  There is also a Mega Miles coupon for 110 AM when you spend $100 which expires today.

So today you can earn  215 AM on a $100 purchase and then if you pay via a AM credit card that will earn you 10 more plus any instore bonus offers.

Unfortunate for me I don't think I could spend $100 today on groceries.  My fridge is pretty full.  Too bad Metro doesn't price match....some other stores are having really good sales this week and I would spend the money stocking up if I could get the AM.


----------



## mort1331

Going to need those extra miles seeing as they just raised the rates to get a 5 day pass


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Going to need those extra miles seeing as they just raised the rates to get a 5 day pass


Yes, I saw that.   Must be the exchange rate.  Sort of wishing I had redeemed last week but can't complain....getting my tickets thanks to Sobey's.


----------



## bababear_50

So I went to metro today and bought
$106.68 in groceries. sub total
$110.93 total bill

this is what my bill said
base airmiles earned 5
bonus airmiles earned 10
Bonus coupon (I had printed this off Mega Miles coupon) 110 airmiles
total airmiles earned 125
I went to customer counter to question the current spend $100.00 get 100 points to which I was told these will show up later on my account. He said they don't show up on the receipt ?
Does this sound normal (right)?

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> So I went to metro today and bought
> $106.68 in groceries. sub total
> $110.93 total bill
> 
> this is what my bill said
> base airmiles earned 5
> bonus airmiles earned 10
> Bonus coupon (I had printed this off Mega Miles coupon) 110 airmiles
> total airmiles earned 125
> I went to customer counter to question the current spend $100.00 get 100 points to which I was told these will show up later on my account. He said they don't show up on the receipt ?
> Does this sound normal (right)?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


It's been a while since I've shopped at Metro with that deal and I'm pretty sure the miles come later.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So I went to metro today and bought
> $106.68 in groceries. sub total
> $110.93 total bill
> 
> this is what my bill said
> base airmiles earned 5
> bonus airmiles earned 10
> Bonus coupon (I had printed this off Mega Miles coupon) 110 airmiles
> total airmiles earned 125
> I went to customer counter to question the current spend $100.00 get 100 points to which I was told these will show up later on my account. He said they don't show up on the receipt ?
> Does this sound normal (right)?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



There is some small print at the bottom of the flyer page that says the bonus will not appear on your receipt but will be credited within 4 to 6 weeks (it's small, I'm reading online so I might have it a bit wrong but you could check if you have a paper flyer?)


----------



## Marbel

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, I saw that.   Must be the exchange rate.  Sort of wishing I had redeemed last week but can't complain....getting my tickets thanks to Sobey's.


Yeah I'm definitely wishing I had redeemed last week.   I went ahead and redeemed today before they go up again.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> It's been a while since I've shopped at Metro with that deal and I'm pretty sure the miles come later.





hdrolfe said:


> There is some small print at the bottom of the flyer page that says the bonus will not appear on your receipt but will be credited within 4 to 6 weeks (it's small, I'm reading online so I might have it a bit wrong but you could check if you have a paper flyer?)




Thanks guys
I do have a flyer and it does say the points will not be on the cash register receipt but will be credited 4-6 weeks. 
this is great to know.
Thanks and 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH!! we missed the bonus points  at Metro by would you believe ... 2.15??? The stupid till at the self-check doesn't show the breakdown before tax dang!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *URGH!! we missed the bonus points  at Metro by would you believe ... 2.15??? The stupid till at the self-check doesn't show the breakdown before tax dang!!!*



Shoot!
I'm sorry this happened Hon.
I know one of the cashiers at Rexall recently told me that they have been told they have to tell people if they are a few dollars away from getting airmiles.
I would have been tempted to do a return.
Better days ahead.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

I find that Guest Services at Metro is very good at giving you points if something got messed up.  I would take that receipt back to them and see if there is something they can do.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I find that Guest Services at Metro is very good at giving you points if something got messed up.  I would take that receipt back to them and see if there is something they can do.


Yes, they are very good but there is a limit as to the courtesy miles they can give.  It's around 20.  You would do much better contacting AM through the missing miles link on their site.   They always give you way more than what you were supposed to get in the first place.   Even though this is not missing miles I would take this route.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> I find that Guest Services at Metro is very good at giving you points if something got messed up.  I would take that receipt back to them and see if there is something they can do.





bababear_50 said:


> Shoot!
> I'm sorry this happened Hon.
> I know one of the cashiers at Rexall recently told me that they have been told they have to tell people if they are a few dollars away from getting airmiles.
> I would have been tempted to do a return.
> Better days ahead.
> Hugs Mel



*Well, since it was groceries ti would be a pain to return everything and since we didn't notice till we were putting everything away phooey! And if in fact I was in the right i would head into customer service since they know us very well ... but we clearly didn't make the before tax total needed. Could kick myself   *


----------



## bababear_50

Hi
I need some help to understand this
I see I can spend $30.00 this weekend at Rexall and get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon.
Can these 10.00 Rexall gift coupons be used to buy $10.00 Starbucks cards?

I read the fine print on the last page but find it confusing.

http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sept10-beautybook


Thanks
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I need some help to understand this
> I see I can spend $30.00 this weekend at Rexall and get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon.
> Can these 10.00 Rexall gift coupons be used to buy $10.00 Starbucks cards?
> 
> I read the fine print on the last page but find it confusing.
> 
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sept10-beautybook
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


I'm wondering if you could combine the spend $50 on cosmetics with the $30/$10 gift card deal and get both the 100 AM and GC.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm wondering if you could combine the spend $50 on cosmetics with the $30/$10 gift card deal and get both the 100 AM and GC.



You'd think you'd be able to do that.  They often give out a $10 off coupon with receipts there.


----------



## Marbel

Ontario residents, sign up for myLCBO and get 30 air miles. 

https://mylcbo.com/app/register?utm_source=Sept9&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=VCRMBS


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> You'd think you'd be able to do that.  They often give out a $10 off coupon with receipts there.


Has anyone made the purchase yet?   What can the coupon be used for and when?
Trying to decide if it's worth the trouble to go and shop this deal today.   It would be pushing it for me to spend $50 on cosmetics....I need a few things but prob not $50 worth.  Rexall is out of the way for me too.


----------



## Marbel

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone made the purchase yet?   What can the coupon be used for and when?
> Trying to decide if it's worth the trouble to go and shop this deal today.   It would be pushing it for me to spend $50 on cosmetics....I need a few things but prob not $50 worth.  Rexall is out of the way for me too.



Christmas is coming. Do you have daughters? I have 3 teenage daughters. Makeup is great for stocking stuffers - mascara, lip gloss, etc


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone made the purchase yet?   What can the coupon be used for and when?
> Trying to decide if it's worth the trouble to go and shop this deal today.   It would be pushing it for me to spend $50 on cosmetics....I need a few things but prob not $50 worth.  Rexall is out of the way for me too.



I use it on bath products too.  They make really nice gifts.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Marbel said:


> Christmas is coming. Do you have daughters? I have 3 teenage daughters. Makeup is great for stocking stuffers - mascara, lip gloss, etc


Yes, I have 2 but only one that wears makeup.  Great idea though!  I'm usually in that Christmas thought pattern by now....you beat me to it.

The one that likes makeup always wants to try new things. I have to take her to Roots today so maybe we will detour to Rexall while she's in the car.


----------



## Marbel

Subscribe to Rona's E-news and get 25 air miles. I did this and got credited (not right away)

https://newsletter.e.rona.ca/regist...network&utm_medium=eflyer&utm_keyword=wishabi


----------



## Marbel

Went to the airmiles.ca website this morning and had a popup. 25 bonus AM if you download the airmiles app. Here are the terms and conditions:

Get 25 Bonus Miles when you download the AIR MILES App. Offer valid from September 10, 2015 to December 31, 2015. Bonus offer limited to first 78,000 new downloads of the App. For the purpose of this bonus offer New Download is defined as a download of by a Collector who has not previously downloaded the AIR MILES app. To qualify for this offer, you must download the AIR MILES App during the promotion period. Offer valid only to Collectors who have not downloaded the AIR MILES app as of September 10, 2015. This offer is non transferrable. Please allow 8-10 weeks after the offer end date for the Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Number. The AIR MILES App is available for iPhone, iPad and Android devices. Visit the iTunes App store or Google Play. The AIR MILES App is free to download. This offer is not valid for BlackBerry devices. Additional carrier data fees may apply. Check with your wireless service provider to determine applicable fees.®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Inc.


----------



## TommyJK

Hey Folks.

If you haven't seen it before, another good way to chip away at earning airmiles is by signing up to this:

https://www.airmilesopinions.ca/

It's a market research survey group.  After you sign up you'll be regularly be sent surveys to participate in that will earn you anywhere between 2 and 20 airmiles (depending on length of survey).  Surveys are on anything from food to cars to travel to financial products..... you name it.  After you fill out your profile they'll send you surveys that meet the demographic needs for responses.

It's not going to earn you those Disney or Universal tickets quickly, but it's a nice little way to add to other collecting that you do.

So far I've racked up over 1100 airmiles since I joined a year or so ago.


----------



## bababear_50

Just bumping this up
Uber is now a airmiles partner

Offer valid Oct 15,2015 - Nov 15,2015




Sign up with Uber and get 100 Miles after you take your first ride in any Canadian city Uber operates (Toronto, Ottawa, Hamilton, Kitchener - Waterloo, London, Quebec City, Montreal, Halifax, Edmonton). Simply enter promo code 'AIRMILES' during Uber registration or if you already have the downloaded app, enter 'AIRMILES' in the 'Promotions' section.


Sign up now


Offer Valid October 15, 2015 - November 15, 2015


----------



## bababear_50

I am definitely seeing better deals at Sobeys than Metro right now

Flyer good Nov 13-19th
buy a 25.00 GC for the Keg at Sobeys and get 35 Airmiles
buy 2/$5.00 sunlight liquid dish soap get 10 Airmiles
buy 1 greenworks Auto dish detergent for $5.99 get 20 Airmiles
Buy 4/$8.00 Chunky Soups get 25.00 Airmiles
buy 1 made fresh daily lunch pack get 10 Airmiles
Advil cold and Sinus buy 1/11.99 get 25 Airmiles
Advil Cold and Sinus buy 2/11.99 each and get 60 Airmiles

link here
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I am definitely seeing better deals at Sobeys than Metro right now
> 
> Flyer good Nov 13-19th
> buy a 25.00 GC for the Keg at Sobeys and get 35 Airmiles
> buy 2/$5.00 sunlight liquid dish soap get 10 Airmiles
> buy 1 greenworks Auto dish detergent for $5.99 get 20 Airmiles
> Buy 4/$8.00 Chunky Soups get 25.00 Airmiles
> buy 1 made fresh daily lunch pack get 10 Airmiles
> Advil cold and Sinus buy 1/11.99 get 25 Airmiles
> Advil Cold and Sinus buy 2/11.99 each and get 60 Airmiles
> 
> link here
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> Hugs Mel


*WOW! those are amazing deals! The closest Sobeys to me is a good 40 minute drive though ... unless you count the big hole in the ground that they have started for ours!!!*


----------



## someboyca

I m wondering if you have a coupon since I do couponing and save alot does your airmiles go to the total before coupon.


----------



## hdrolfe

someboyca said:


> I m wondering if you have a coupon since I do couponing and save alot does your airmiles go to the total before coupon.



In general yes, if it's a $ off coupon. If it is a 2 for 1 or buy this, get this, then it does not. Also if you use Airmiles cash and get money back, you get the airmiles first.


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles at Rexall this weekend. Nov 20-22 buy $50 worth of stuff at Rexall and get 110 airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer Nov 20-26
buy a 50.00 Gift Card from 6 listed stores and get 70 reward miles
link here
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 where is that offer located in the flyer.  I searched and searched and didn't see it.  Sometimes the online flyer differs slightly from the print copy.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> bababear_50 where is that offer located in the flyer.  I searched and searched and didn't see it.  Sometimes the online flyer differs slightly from the print copy.



Hi
It's on Page 14 of the online flyer





Sorry I don't get an actual flyer delivered to my home so I have to rely on online ones.
I think I'll pick up one of the restaurant Gift cards as we do eat at Swiss Chalet often.
I wonder if they's let me buy 2 $25 ones
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks missed it. I was focusing on the pet stuff.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys flyer for Friday has some big airmiles bonuses, including buy a $200 gift card get 100 AM, spend $100 Friday only and get 150AM, a few others too. A lot of the deals are Friday only.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys flyer for Friday has some big airmiles bonuses, including buy a $200 gift card get 100 AM, spend $100 Friday only and get 150AM, a few others too. A lot of the deals are Friday only.


Anyone going to play the gift card game?


----------



## mort1331

LOL all the ones I go to now have signs at each register. You can not buy a gift card with a gift card.
Still might get one as that still works out to a 5percent return, beter than my cc. And I still get the points on the card.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> LOL all the ones I go to now have signs at each register. You can not buy a gift card with a gift card.
> Still might get one as that still works out to a 5percent return, beter than my cc. And I still get the points on the card.


I don't shop there so I didn't know.   Not surprised though.  I was done with it the last time...it was just to much effort for the lower reward.


----------



## bababear_50

So the Sobeys flyer for tomorrow (Blue Friday) says spend 100.00 and you get 150 airmiles.
Can I buy a 100.00 sobeys gift card and get the airmiles and then use it to buy some other gift cards like
subway
marks work wearhouse
petro canada
Tim Hortons
OR
is this a No?
Thanks
Mel

EDITED TO ADD
So the fine print says NO gift card purchases, on the Blue Friday deal.

But you do get 45 airmiles for a $100.00 Sobeys Gift card or
100 airmiles for a $200.00 Sobeys Gift Card.
A bit confusing

link here
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> So the Sobeys flyer for tomorrow (Blue Friday) says spend 100.00 and you get 150 airmiles.
> Can I buy a 100.00 sobeys gift card and get the airmiles and then use it to buy some other gift cards like
> subway
> marks work wearhouse
> petro canada
> Tim Hortons
> OR
> is this a No?
> Thanks
> Mel
> 
> EDITED TO ADD
> So the fine print says NO gift card purchases, on the Blue Friday deal.
> 
> But you do get 45 airmiles for a $100.00 Sobeys Gift card or
> 100 airmiles for a $200.00 Sobeys Gift Card.
> A bit confusing
> 
> link here
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888




So to answer my own question 
They would allow me to buy a $100.00 sobeys card and get the 45 airmiles BUT I was told I can not use that card to buy any gift cards so I didn't do it. I did rack up 400 airmiles with Blue Friday Day buys.
Have a great weekend everyone
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I went in to get the pizza deal.   $15 to earn 100 AM.  Excellent!   Of course, last week my DD needed 5 large bags of chips for a school project.  At least I got to give her the stink eye....while she laughed at me.

I asked if I could buy gift cards (shell, Starbucks etc.) to get the spend $100 earn 150 AM.  It took three phone calls to various managers(and a very rude cashier) to be told that it was groceries only.  I sort of figured that would be the case but it was worth asking anyway.   It may have worked at a different store.  I went to the one closest to my house and that's the store that I've had the most difficulty with the 'game'.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a few deals, got a $200 gift card to pay for my groceries, then did most of the big AM deals, ended up with close to 700 AM. Wish I could do that every weekend!  Didn't spend the whole $200 so I have money on the card for next week's groceries.


----------



## ottawamom

We were in the states Black Friday shopping and didn't get back until today.  I was so upset that I missed out on the Sobey's airmiles this week.  Congrats to all of you who scored well.


----------



## bababear_50

Lol 
ok yesterday one of my adult sons looks at me and say "Now mom I think you are taking this whole gotta have my AM points a bit too seriously".
Hmmm.... that's when I told him all the things I've bought this year,,"OH where do I get one of those cards from" he says.I told him he could just use an extra one of mine.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> We were in the states Black Friday shopping and didn't get back until today.  I was so upset that I missed out on the Sobey's airmiles this week.  Congrats to all of you who scored well.


Well at least you missed out because you were doing something fun!  I was out of town for work on Friday.  We don't have a Sobeys but have a Safeway where we get airmiles.  I find it too expensive to shop there on a regular basis, but checking out the flyer once I was back and seeing the airmiles deals, I too was bummed I missed out on them!

Hope you got some good BF deals that made up for it!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

There's some good bonus points right now (I think 3000) if you upgrade to BMO World Elite MC.  
Fee is $120/ yr but it includes medical travel insurance which we had to purchase anyways, so for us it was worth it.  We don't have the min. income level it says you need to have to get the card, but we were already gold MC holders with good credit history with them, so we just upgraded no issues.


----------



## mort1331

Congrats to all who made it out on the Friday. I was able to score 600 points myself. Bought the $200gc first then used that to buy the chicken fingers, chips and few other bonuses. still had $80 left on the card and all the Jamie stickers for the new knife set. They even gave me the stickers for the GC, newby..lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Lol
> ok yesterday one of my adult sons looks at me and say "Now mom I think you are taking this whole gotta have my AM points a bit too seriously".
> Hmmm.... that's when I told him all the things I've bought this year,,"OH where do I get one of those cards from" he says.I told him he could just use an extra one of mine.lol
> Hugs Mel


* For years our son has referred to us as "airmile whores" rofl*


----------



## ottawamom

My son thinks I've gone Airmiles crazy. He's knows I'm Disney crazy already maybe there's a correlation there somewhere.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just checked my account and i've already been credited with 95 Airmiles for my Black Friday - Cyber Tuesday on-line shopping and i know there are still a few purchases to come through GO ME!*


----------



## mort1331

Sorry to one-up you Donald, but I just checked and my 575 from black Friday are there. Not nearly as good as the GC exchange, but still not bad since it really only cost me $130 for that.
Good luck to all. I thought I was done with AM but now just look at the big deals and maximize.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You did get some great shopping there Mort! But i wasn't even trying so was super surprised to see them there :O*


----------



## bababear_50

Just received the Metro Holiday shopping card--every time you spend $25  between now and Dec 30th you get 25 airmiles.
Not bad
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just received the Metro Holiday shopping card--every time you spend $25  between now and Dec 30th you get 25 airmiles.
> Not bad
> Hugs Mel



Oh that would be great! I hope I have mail when I get home


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just received the Metro Holiday shopping card--every time you spend $25 between now and Dec 30th you get 25 airmiles.
> Not bad
> Hugs Mel



Did this card come from Airmiles or Metro?  Did you get it in the mail? Were you able to sign up for it or are you just one of the "Chosen".  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did this card come from Airmiles or Metro?  Did you get it in the mail? Were you able to sign up for it or are you just one of the "Chosen".  Inquiring minds want to know.



Hi Hon
I got it in the mail,I don't know why I got it? It says 
Holiday shopping card
my rewards & my metro.(red with white snowflakes and airmiles logos).
I do occasionally shop at my local metro store.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping I'll get one in the mail then.  I get PIN codes from Disney regularly so maybe I've used up my luck.


----------



## pigletto

Just a reminder to everyone to go through airmilesshops.ca for their online shopping for Christmas. I've been racking up the airmiles that way. Managed to get around 100 airmiles for $60 spending at Sobeys this weekend as well. I am at 2100 airmiles and hoping to have enough for a 7 day Disney ticket  in time for our trip at the end of April.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Just a reminder to everyone to go through airmilesshops.ca for their online shopping for Christmas. I've been racking up the airmiles that way. Managed to get around 100 airmiles for $60 spending at Sobeys this weekend as well. I am at 2100 airmiles and hoping to have enough for a 7 day Disney ticket  in time for our trip at the end of April.



I hit Sobeys this morning for their Chunky soup
4 cans at $8 = 25 Airmiles
I bought 8 cans for the food drive at my work.
Did some christmas shopping at Rexall and got 107 airmiles.

Keep on going pigletto
Hugs Mel


----------



## tombrady1212

I like churning Air Miles credit card to get AIR MILES fast. Either with no fee, or with an annual fee waiver, working between BMO and Amex. Right now BMO has a no fee offer with an 800 AIR MILES rewards bonus, and Amex has an annual fee waiver offer with a 2,000 AIR MILES reward bonus.


----------



## pigletto

100 airmiles for a $50 spend this weekend at Rexall. I'll be going there to load up on Stocking Stuffers.


----------



## amie416

25 bonus (free!) air miles for subscribing to the Rona email newsletter:

https://newsletter.e.rona.ca/registration.aspx

Valid until Dec. 31, 2015


----------



## bababear_50

My best deal of the week is Sobeys
$5.99 ,12 cans x 2 ( fruitopia ,Iced Tea or Minute maid orange juice) $12.00 total cost
get 50 airmiles.
Just stocked up for the holidays!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got home from Metro ... spent $85 and earned 178 Airmiles! GO ME*


----------



## mort1331

very nice all. Don't forget if you do shop there, usually you can pick up a gift card and have a coupon for anywhere from 35-50 airmiles. Then use the gift card for your shopping.
double up


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Sat and Sun only
spend $40 get 40 airmiles

I plan to stock up on TP
savvy bathroom tissue 12 double rolls=24 $4.99 (buy 2 packages and get 10 airmiles).
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel

http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer


sobeys
single serve coconut water 500ml
buy 1 at $2.79 and get 15 airmiles


----------



## mort1331

at Sobeys, not advertised, buy the Lou's Peameal get 50 points. They also include free sausages and hashbrowns. That part is advertised, but on the receipt I saw the bonus points, so went and bought just that again and yup 50 points.


----------



## NorthernGrl

I only got 25.  That's what was on the sign on the cooler said too.  Oh well.  Better than a kick in the teeth! lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my e-mail telling me that i made ONYX again GO ME! *


----------



## pigletto

I'm not so excited about the Sobeys offers this week, and not interested in the Rexall one. It's 100 points if you spend $50 on certain beauty products. With Christmas just ending I can't think of a single thing we need. I won't spend money just for points so that's out.

I have to earn 1000 points in the next 3 months. I think I will take a closer look at that Sobeys flyer again lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Jan 4-7th
spend 30$ get 50 airmiles
link here
http://www.bargainmoose.ca/coupons/rexall.ca


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my e-mail telling me that i made ONYX again GO ME! *


Yeah You!
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Jan 4-7th
> spend 30$ get 50 airmiles
> link here
> http://www.bargainmoose.ca/coupons/rexall.ca


Thank you!! This one is far more useful to me!


----------



## amie416

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Jan 4-7th
> spend 30$ get 50 airmiles
> link here
> http://www.bargainmoose.ca/coupons/rexall.ca



This is great! I need sunblock for our vacation...


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys here has spend 80 and get 80, no fine print about gift cards


----------



## momof2gr8kids

We are getting a Rexall here soon, and I can't wait, seeing all these airmiles deals they have!


----------



## ottawamom

Mort1331 are you in Ontario.  I couldn't find the spend 80 get 80 in the Ontario flyer.  But then again I have to look at it online and I'm blind as a bat sometimes.
Happy New Year.  Here's to racking up the new totals. I started being serious about collecting in September this past year.  Not enough time to make ONYX in 2015 year but I'm going to make it in 2016.


----------



## mort1331

The 80 for 80 might just be in our area here north of TO but still in the GTA. The flyers mentioned just about 5 stores, so not sure how far spread it is. 
The pickings since they started are getting slim, might have to start rotating CC to get the bonus points.


----------



## DizzyDis

I love seeing about the deals here! I was semi-serious this summer and got enough for a 5-day pass, now I am only about 900 away from a pass for my DD for our trip in April. Then I relaised I need to get the pass by Feb in order to make FP bookings, so need to seriously get on this! I will watch for the great deals coming out next week as only a couple of the metro ones are good for me this week and like PP have no need for any beauty products at Rexall and I really tried to think of anything to get those 100 miles!

Also, has anyone here transferred miles from one account to another? And if so, did you pay the 15cents/mile fee or were you able to reduce that somehow? If I combine my miles with my mom's, I have enough for the pass now, but don't really want to spend over $100 to do it!


----------



## cisco911

How many miles do you need for a 5 day pass?  Is it the same for an adult and a child????


----------



## DizzyDis

No, I think it is 3350 for an adult and 3100 for a child. They also have 3 and 7 day passes for each, I think they are 200 miles less and more, respectively. So worst case, I will see about getting a 3 day pass for DD (if I don't get all the way to 3100) and then add days when we get there.


----------



## hdrolfe

DizzyDis said:


> No, I think it is 3350 for an adult and 3100 for a child. They also have 3 and 7 day passes for each, I think they are 200 miles less and more, respectively. So worst case, I will see about getting a 3 day pass for DD (if I don't get all the way to 3100) and then add days when we get there.



3 day tickets are 3350 for adult & 3125 for child. I believe it goes up from there to the 5 & 7 day tickets (I think there was an increase a couple months ago?)


----------



## DizzyDis

I am not sure about that, I redeemed them last week at 3350 for an adult...

"Thank you for ordering an AIR MILES® reward. Here's a quick recap, just for your records:

Item - Reward miles
_Walt Disney World_ Resort Florida 5-Day _Magic Your Way_ Base Ticket - Adult  x  1 - 3,350"

Maybe it was a bug and they gave them to me cheap, but I will take it either way!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Interesting. I was just looking at the airmiles site (because I have 3000 AM right now so am wondering how many more I need) and it was 3350 for a 3-day ticket, 3550 for 5-day. I am only Gold though, perhaps you have Onyx or something? Or they raised the cost again. 7-day is 3775 (these are for adults). The kids were 3125, 3325 & 3550.  Either way I need to keep earning lol.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Interesting. I was just looking at the airmiles site (because I have 3000 AM right now so am wondering how many more I need) and it was 3350 for a 3-day ticket, 3550 for 5-day. I am only Gold though, perhaps you have Onyx or something? Or they raised the cost again. 7-day is 3775 (these are for adults). The kids were 3125, 3325 & 3550.  Either way I need to keep earning lol.


I was looking last night and they did indeed go up. I'm trying my hardest to get to ONE 7 day ticket and they keep raising the price. I feel like Charlie Brown when he goes to kick the football and as soon as he gets close Lucy pulls it away.


----------



## amie416

Damn, of course they raised it right before I had enough to get a 5-day pass!


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> Interesting. I was just looking at the airmiles site (because I have 3000 AM right now so am wondering how many more I need) and it was 3350 for a 3-day ticket, 3550 for 5-day. I am only Gold though, perhaps you have Onyx or something? Or they raised the cost again. 7-day is 3775 (these are for adults). The kids were 3125, 3325 & 3550.  Either way I need to keep earning lol.



Nope I just got my Onyx level and they are the same points. Just jumped in the last 2 weeks, wondering if its because of the dollar?


----------



## DizzyDis

Wow! You are completely right, I think I may have ordered on the last day and saved 200 miles!! Now I have to find a way to get a few hundred more in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall should have a spend $50 get 50 AM, the deals at Sobeys and Metro didn't look too great starting tomorrow. I keep saving and feel like I'm not getting anywhere because they keep changing the target! Now I'm wondering if I should just spend the miles I have one my flight and pay cash for my son's... still have to pay $600 for the two of us for late May, but perhaps it's worth it.


----------



## DizzyDis

I went in last night to Metro to get some of their sales before the changeover and was surprised at how many they had that I didn't remember seeing in the flyer. It was after kids' bedtime and I was alone, so I took a nice stroll through all the aisles and ended up finding quite a few. No fabulous finds, but walked out with 91 new miles.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> I went in last night to Metro to get some of their sales before the changeover and was surprised at how many they had that I didn't remember seeing in the flyer. It was after kids' bedtime and I was alone, so I took a nice stroll through all the aisles and ended up finding quite a few. No fabulous finds, but walked out with 91 new miles.


I'm going to have to check Sobey's for this more often. I really plan out what I am going for, but the drawback is I don't pay enough attention to the unadvertised deals.

Something I would like to point out to everyone is to check receipts while still at the store. I don't know if it's just my Sobeys but they short change me for miles pretty much every time I shop there. I am constantly having to point out things in their flyer. They never give me a hard time about adding them, but I wish they would just get their own promos right. If someone wasn't paying close attention they would lose out all the time.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Something I would like to point out to everyone is to check receipts while still at the store. I don't know if it's just my Sobeys but they short change me for miles pretty much every time I shop there. I am constantly having to point out things in their flyer. They never give me a hard time about adding them, but I wish they would just get their own promos right. If someone wasn't paying close attention they would lose out all the time.



I second this.  When I shop anywhere for airmiles I have a piece of paper that I write down what I bought and how many airmiles I should get.  I add it up quickly beforce going through the cash.  If the airmiles on the receipt aren't there I go through the receipt and compare it against my list and get my points before I leave the store.  Last week Sobey's didn't credit any of my loaded offers.  I had a printout of the offers so they quickly added them to my account.  I think I can probably count on one hand the number of weeks I've walked out of the store without having to get them to make a correction.  I swear they should hire me as the airmiles police for their store I'm always finding errors.


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> I went in last night to Metro to get some of their sales before the changeover and was surprised at how many they had that I didn't remember seeing in the flyer. It was after kids' bedtime and I was alone, so I took a nice stroll through all the aisles and ended up finding quite a few. No fabulous finds, but walked out with 91 new miles.



You'd be amazed at how many airmiles you can add by walking the aisles for the unadvertised airmiles.  I walk and quickly scan for those little blue tags.


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> I second this.  When I shop anywhere for airmiles I have a piece of paper that I write down what I bought and how many airmiles I should get.  I add it up quickly beforce going through the cash.  If the airmiles on the receipt aren't there I go through the receipt and compare it against my list and get my points before I leave the store.  Last week Sobey's didn't credit any of my loaded offers.  I had a printout of the offers so they quickly added them to my account.  I think I can probably count on one hand the number of weeks I've walked out of the store without having to get them to make a correction.  I swear they should hire me as the airmiles police for their store I'm always finding errors.



I agree and find that for most stores for their pricing too. I also now look to see if there is a single sale tag on a shelf for an item where none of the like ones are marked. That often means they forgot to take the tag down and it will likely ring in at the higher price, but they are supposed to give it to you free (up to $10) if the correct price doesn't show, so I often get them free. All the ways I save money and actually get the entitled Air Miles when I go on my own and aren't trying to pay attention, pack groceries and deal with screaming kids!!


----------



## ottawamom

I don't have kids in tow any longer but I totally appreciate what you're saying.  It's kind of a sad statement when the only peace you get is time by yourself at the grocery store. There is a light at the end of the mothering tunnel.  I can see it! Now if I could only get my 20something children to launch themselves from the house.


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw an add on TV for 50 airmiles when you request a no obligation quote from Manulife for their FlexCare Benefits. Haven't decided if I'll do it but I thought I would put it out there.

Should have looked at the actual site before posting this, turns out it depends on what province you live in. You get 15 for the quote and 50 when you sign on.


----------



## pigletto

For Sobey's shoppers, you can go onto the Sobeys website and sign in with your airmiles card and get personalized offers. Most people are aware I'm sure, but I thought I would mention it in case someone wasn't. For example, one of my offers for this week is "Spend 70 get 60 airmiles". I'll probably spend right around that amount this weekend. Between the personal offer and the regular offers I should get another 100 airmiles tomorrow.


----------



## DizzyDis

pigletto said:


> For Sobey's shoppers, you can go onto the Sobeys website and sign in with your airmiles card and get personalized offers. Most people are aware I'm sure, but I thought I would mention it in case someone wasn't. For example, one of my offers for this week is "Spend 70 get 60 airmiles". I'll probably spend right around that amount this weekend. Between the personal offer and the regular offers I should get another 100 airmiles tomorrow.



Thank you so much! Based on this, I loaded offers (for both my and my parents' card, since they have some miles and it is easier to just add to theirs so we can redeem as opposed to transferring them over) and went this evening. I also found out that since Friday is the changeover day, I was able to double-dip. This was particularly fabulous since my parents' account has a spend $45 get $15 offer last week and a spend $45 get 45 for this week. Used them both and got 60 AM for $45. I had a similar offer for spend $75, so was able to get 80 all said and done. 

So my big brag is I spent $130 all in and ended up with 130 AM for my parents' account and another 130 for mine!! Very excited about that! Will be going to Rexall tomorrow for their spend $50 get 50 offer!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Thank you so much! Based on this, I loaded offers (for both my and my parents' card, since they have some miles and it is easier to just add to theirs so we can redeem as opposed to transferring them over) and went this evening. I also found out that since Friday is the changeover day, I was able to double-dip. This was particularly fabulous since my parents' account has a spend $45 get $15 offer last week and a spend $45 get 45 for this week. Used them both and got 60 AM for $45. I had a similar offer for spend $75, so was able to get 80 all said and done.
> 
> So my big brag is I spent $130 all in and ended up with 130 AM for my parents' account and another 130 for mine!! Very excited about that! Will be going to Rexall tomorrow for their spend $50 get 50 offer!


That's great!!! And thank you for letting me know I can double dip! I had two offers today and I'll know to go on Friday now for the "Spend X Get X" offers.


----------



## pigletto

I spent $102 at Sobey's today and ended up with 156 airmiles. I'm inching closer. 1100 airmiles to go to get to the 7 day ticket.
Does anyone know if you can add days to the armiles tickets while at Disney? Ideally I would get the 5 day and just add one more day.


----------



## ottawamom

Your airmiles ticket is just like any other Disney ticket. Once you have used it once for entry to a park you can have it upgraded to add a day/park hoppers etc.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Your airmiles ticket is just like any other Disney ticket. Once you have used it once for entry to a park you can have it upgraded to add a day/park hoppers etc.


Thank you! Just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I spent $102 at Sobey's today and ended up with 156 airmiles. I'm inching closer. 1100 airmiles to go to get to the 7 day ticket.
> Does anyone know if you can add days to the armiles tickets while at Disney? Ideally I would get the 5 day and just add one more day.


Yes, done it many times.  Just be sure to enter a park with the ticket first, before making any changes.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall coupon
spend 30$ and get 40 airmiles
Jan 11-14
link here
http://www.canadianfreestuff.com/rexall-canada-coupon/
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Jan11/PP51_3040CouponROWFLAT.pdf


Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall coupon
> spend 30$ and get 40 airmiles
> Jan 11-14
> link here
> http://www.canadianfreestuff.com/rexall-canada-coupon/
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Jan11/PP51_3040CouponROWFLAT.pdf
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Awesome, I also have one of these from my receipt, does anyone know if you can use both at the same time? I am thinking no, but thought I would see if anyone had tried it (successfully or otherwise) before!


----------



## ottawamom

Just had this conversation with the cashier at my Rexall this morning.  Put them through as two separate transactions  with two separate payments. Rexall won't allow two bonus coupons to go through at the same time hence the reason for the conversation with the cashier. The cashiers don't care and they will process your two payments and you will get all the points.


----------



## DizzyDis

Awesome! So if I do find I have $60 of products to buy, I will do that. Diapers are always good to stock up on, but I did find out that they are not Air Miles eligible at Rexall (and maybe others? I don't know). The cashier was telling me that it is not a popular thing to have to say to those crazy Air Miles collecting moms!


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis if you haven't shopped yet hold off. Rexall has a spend $50 get 100AM Fri-Sun this weekend.


----------



## pigletto

I was just going to post about the spend $50 get 100 at Rexall this weekend. And I can't believe diapers aren't airmiles eligible. I can see gift cards and stamps etc. But diapers?


----------



## amie416

Diapers?  Really?  I swear I just bought some to get bonus Air Miles before Christmas... Maybe it's a recent change.


----------



## pigletto

So I just went and stocked up on coffee at Rexall. I bought six of the Folgers on sale for $6.99. Not the greatest price, but there was an offer on checkout51 for Buy2 get $3 that you can use three times. So that brought the price down to $5.50 each before taxes which is much better than I've been paying for coffee on sale. I bought a few more things to get me up to my $50 spend and got 102 airmiles.

Off to Sobeys tomorrow where I plan to spend $70 and have a list that will get me another 100 airmiles. I got another Spend $70 get 60 airmiles this week. Not too shabby.


----------



## allykat73

For the Sobeys offers you load on your card...do you see the bonus miles on your receipt or will they show up later on your air miles account?  I load my offers but I never seem to get the bonus miles when I spend a certain amount or buy specific products. Am I missing something?


----------



## pigletto

allykat73 said:


> For the Sobeys offers you load on your card...do you see the bonus miles on your receipt or will they show up later on your air miles account?  I load my offers but I never seem to get the bonus miles when I spend a certain amount or buy specific products. Am I missing something?


Looking at my receipt now. "The Spend X Get X" offers are listed right above the subtotal for the receipt. The bonus miles I loaded for products are listed under each product on the receipt. And the total miles earned are in an "AirMiles" box at the bottom of the receipt. So if you aren't seeing them on the receipt there is a problem and they aren't loading. I would call or submit an inquiry.


----------



## ottawamom

allykat73, I was at Sobey's a few weeks ago and my Airmiles didn't add up to what I thought they should be when I checked out.  I went through my receipt and determined that none of my loaded offers were added to the airmiles count.  Fortunately I print off my loaded offers to remind myself what it is I am buying.  I took that printout to the customer service and they admitted they were having issues with the loaded offers coming through automatically.  Maybe this is what happened to you.  I work hard to shop for those airmiles and I'm not going to miss out on one.  Print your "Loaded offers" and take it with you.  All your airmiles should be on the receipt before you walk out that door.

On the Sobey's website once you load your offers and you click on the loaded offers page there is an option to print your loaded offers. It takes just a moment and gives you backup you may need at the store.


----------



## allykat73

Thanks ottawamom and pigletto.  I called the customer service and got all my missing airmiles.    She did say some stores were having issues with the loaded offers.   Thanks for your help.


----------



## pigletto

allykat73 said:


> Thanks ottawamom and pigletto.  I called the customer service and got all my missing airmiles.    She did say some stores were having issues with the loaded offers.   Thanks for your help.


Oh good!! I'm glad they helped you out!


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear it.  Sobey's does make errors with Airmiles regularly but they are really good about correcting things.  Just keep an eye out for what you're entitled to and ask for it if its not there.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
spend $20 on cough and cold medication and  get 40 airmiles
Hugs Mel

link to coupon
http://smartcanucks.ca/tag/rexall-canada-coupons/


----------



## ngm

I was just perusing the T&Cs of Shell's Air Miles program and it seems to only exclude Shell gift cards.  Does that mean you can earn AMs on purchasing other gift cards in store?  And if so, does anybody know what kind of gift cards they sell?  (In particular, do they sell prepaid VISAs and would that count)?  Just thinking this might be a way to earn AMs at Shell on the purchase of the GC, and then use that GC for my every-day life?  And then in particular use that GC at Metro and earn extra AM on top?


----------



## ngm

(And I know I can look, and I will look next time I'm at a Shell, but I just so rarely actually go in-store as I always pay at the pump!)


----------



## MidnightParade

Just as a heads up the Visa GC's have an activation fee. The more $$$ the gift card is the higher the fee. I got both my nephews $25ea and the fee was $3.95-ish each. Next year will just get them a direct store GC. 

They list the activation fees on the packaging so you can see how much it is ahead of time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ngm said:


> I was just perusing the T&Cs of Shell's Air Miles program and it seems to only exclude Shell gift cards.  Does that mean you can earn AMs on purchasing other gift cards in store?  And if so, does anybody know what kind of gift cards they sell?  (In particular, do they sell prepaid VISAs and would that count)?  Just thinking this might be a way to earn AMs at Shell on the purchase of the GC, and then use that GC for my every-day life?  And then in particular use that GC at Metro and earn extra AM on top?


Can't say they have Visa GC's but they do have the carousel with many different cards just like the grocery stores.....at least my Shell does, it's a large new station.   I would suggest buying a card to see if you get the AM.  Shell posts miles very quickly. Often they have a deal that if you buy gas and make an in store purchase you get bonus AM.   When they have that deal I buy the minimum amount of gas and then go in and buy Telus prepaid cards.


----------



## ngm

Thanks!  I had forgotten about the activation fee.  Given there's a 10 mile limit per transaction, you could only get a $100 visa card per transaction, which costs $106, so you'd essentially be paying $0.60/AM, which obviously isn't a good deal.  However, I will definitely be doing this when they have one of their 10X in-store purchases promotions.

In the meantime, they did have a good selection.  Amazon, some restaurants, etc., so I bought an Amazon to check, and my receipt did say that I got 5 AM from the purcahse.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just looked at the Sobeys flyer on-line (love how i can set the filter and see the airmiles features highlighted!!) and saw this ... we don't use this sort of thing but maybe someone does!!*
*Keurig 2.0 K200 Brewing System
$89.99each. BUY 1 EARN +75 AIR MILES® reward miles*


----------



## ngm

Ooh, it's a good flyer this week!  I don't like coffee, so not buying that but just buying my regular grocery list looks like I can rack up about 130 points this weekend!  Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder to anyone shopping at Sobey's.  Keep and eye on the airmiles you should be awarded and those that are on the bottom of the receipt.  I was at Sobey's this morning and I was 100 airmiles short on my receipt.  One was a store error.  They gave me the 25 airmiles at the courtesy desk.  The other two were special promotions (Pepperidge Farm/Campbells Soup and one sent to my email).  They said those should show up in a couple of weeks.  I took a copy of the ads in question and will keep an eye on things until they come through to my airmiles account.  All in all i racked up 195 airmiles today.


----------



## pigletto

Our flyer shows an offer for certain Pepperidge Farm and Campbells products. It's spend $20 get 50 airmiles. That's a pretty good return so I'm going to go a few times, stock up on the stuff we use and get 150 points. However it says the offer has been valid since Jan 2nd and it's the first I am seeing it. It expires on the 18th of February.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto, If you go to get that deal can you post back here and let me know if your Airmiles showed up on your receipt immediately.  That was one of the three issues I had yesterday and I'm hesitant to get some more until the Airmiles are there.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> pigletto, If you go to get that deal can you post back here and let me know if your Airmiles showed up on your receipt immediately.  That was one of the three issues I had yesterday and I'm hesitant to get some more until the Airmiles are there.


Sure thing! I am going in a few minutes. I am still waiting on 50 points from last Sunday for a Sobeys bonus purchase. They were on the receipt when I left, but I threw out the receipt. I should know better. 
I'll report back on this Pepperidge/Campbells bonus shortly.


----------



## ottawamom

Pigletto, just so you know in case you're not aware.  Sobey's collects all purchases (Sunday - Saturday).  They send the #'s off to Airmiles at the end of business on Saturday.  Mine get posted to my Airmiles account on Thursday.  So a purchase made Jan 31 - Feb 6 wouldn't show up until Feb 11 or so.  At least that has been my experience. I've been tracking my purchases and when they get posted to my account since I got serious about collecting.  I'm a person on a mission and my old accounting habits die hard.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Pigletto, just so you know in case you're not aware.  Sobey's collects all purchases (Sunday - Saturday).  They send the #'s off to Airmiles at the end of business on Saturday.  Mine get posted to my Airmiles account on Thursday.  So a purchase made Jan 31 - Feb 6 wouldn't show up until Feb 11 or so.  At least that has been my experience. I've been tracking my purchases and when they get posted to my account since I got serious about collecting.  I'm a person on a mission and my old accounting habits die hard.


Thank you. That makes perfect sense because my Saturday miles from last weekend posted, but not the Sunday ones. 
Today was such a hassle.
I did the  Pepperidge/Campbells offer twice, but had my husband run the second one in a separate transaction just in case it had to be on separate receipts. The points from these offers did NOT post. I spoke with the cashier and she said the points would post at the end of the promotion (Feb 18th). 

But then I got to the car and released they had overcharged me on the Pace Salsa. I had to go in and clear that up. It was an expired tag on the shelf showing a sale price, but they credited me the difference and I asked for the scanning code of practice and got one free. 
Then we got home and I realized I had bought 2 packages of hormone/nitrate free hotdogs to try because they had 40 airmiles. I had been too busy with the other mistakes in the store to realize those 40 hadn't posted. Dh volunteered to go back because I was pretty tired and cranky at that point. It was another expired promo tag apparently, and the girl said the only person who could adjust the miles wasn't in. She had dh leave his phone number and said she will call and "might or might not" reward the points. Hmmm.. thanks for clearing that up.
I'd let it go, but it was a purchase I wouldn't have made today otherwise and at this point it's the principal of the thing. I want my points and I want that store to start paying more attention. There is a mistake every single time I am in there.


----------



## ottawamom

I so hear your frustration.  I swear the store Manager at the one I go to starts running the other way when I come in.  This past week they had a display for Meatball subs.  All the products were in the refrigerator display.  I picked up one of each thing required.  My airmiles didn't come through on my receipt. Off to customer service I go.  She looked at my receipt and said I didn't get the correct size of cheese package.  I told her I took what was in the display.  The store manager told her to give me my airmiles and went to correct the display.  Earlier in the week another promotion they were out of radishes. Spoke with produce, he had ordered them but they didn't arrive. They eventually called the store manager and I asked him what we could do to substitute something for them.  Again he told customer service to just give me the airmiles.

Per your situation with the expired tag, I've had them add those as well manually to my total. It may take the store manager to give their approval though. I find there are fewer errors if you shop later in the week as others have pointed them out and they have been corrected.  Personally I like shopping on Friday's so with a little extra work I sometimes get bonuses I hadn't planned on.

Thanks for the info about the Pepperidge Farm Promo.  I won't worry till the 25th.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I so hear your frustration.  I swear the store Manager at the one I go to starts running the other way when I come in.  This past week they had a display for Meatball subs.  All the products were in the refrigerator display.  I picked up one of each thing required.  My airmiles didn't come through on my receipt. Off to customer service I go.  She looked at my receipt and said I didn't get the correct size of cheese package.  I told her I took what was in the display.  The store manager told her to give me my airmiles and went to correct the display.  Earlier in the week another promotion they were out of radishes. Spoke with produce, he had ordered them but they didn't arrive. They eventually called the store manager and I asked him what we could do to substitute something for them.  Again he told customer service to just give me the airmiles.
> 
> Per your situation with the expired tag, I've had them add those as well manually to my total. It may take the store manager to give their approval though. I find there are fewer errors if you shop later in the week as others have pointed them out and they have been corrected.  Personally I like shopping on Friday's so with a little extra work I sometimes get bonuses I hadn't planned on.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Pepperidge Farm Promo.  I won't worry till the 25th.



Good Grief.. Our store was out of the radishes for that promo last week too. The second store I tried had them. It was a lot of work for radishes that I had to force everyone to eat this week.


----------



## DizzyDis

Same here for the radishes. I found one package somewhere random in the store and got the bonus. My mom was looking to do the same, so she was able to substitute. This week's flyer doesn't look great for us, but will stock up on the $20 for 50 AM promo...


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that radish promo too! But they had a recipe for them in the summer where they were roasted and omg they are so yummy that way. So I did that. I won't be going for my groceries until Wednesday (pay day ha ha) so will be looking for some of these promos. Thanks


----------



## DizzyDis

hdrolfe said:


> I got that radish promo too! But they had a recipe for them in the summer where they were roasted and omg they are so yummy that way. So I did that. I won't be going for my groceries until Wednesday (pay day ha ha) so will be looking for some of these promos. Thanks


Sounds delicious!  Can you post the link to the recipe?


----------



## hdrolfe

DizzyDis said:


> Sounds delicious!  Can you post the link to the recipe?



http://www.sobeys.com/en/recipes/mustard-glazed-salmon-with-roasted-radishes-snow-peas/?f=768  I don't add the snowpeas, though I do steam some separately when I have them.


----------



## ngm

FYI I was chatting to my Shell guy and he said that he's expecting the 10x miles for in-store purchases promotion to be back around the beginning of March (he was estimating the 6th).  Planning to stock up on some gift cards when that promo's back!

Also, vistaprint.ca is having a sale right now where you can kids' tshirts printed for $9.  I figure I couldn't make any myself for much less than $7 (assuming I didn't screw up and have to do everything twice).  Plus they're 5x AM right now through airmileshops.ca, so I'm getting a few of my trip tshirts printed right now.  Figure I'll save money and get miles.


----------



## MidnightParade

ngm said:


> FYI I was chatting to my Shell guy and he said that he's expecting the 10x miles for in-store purchases promotion to be back around the beginning of March (he was estimating the 6th).  Planning to stock up on some gift cards when that promo's back!
> 
> Also, vistaprint.ca is having a sale right now where you can kids' tshirts printed for $9.  I figure I couldn't make any myself for much less than $7 (assuming I didn't screw up and have to do everything twice).  Plus they're 5x AM right now through airmileshops.ca, so I'm getting a few of my trip tshirts printed right now.  Figure I'll save money and get miles.



Oooh I didn't know you could get air miles through vistprint! I always forget to go through the air miles website first. Making a note of this as we will be using vistaprint for our wedding invites. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

MidnightParade said:


> Oooh I didn't know you could get air miles through vistprint! I always forget to go through the air miles website first. Making a note of this as we will be using vistaprint for our wedding invites. Thanks for the tip!!



*I am the queen of coupon codes and other wonders ... we managed to get the invites for the girls' wedding for FREE from Vistaprint AND i earned the airmiles too!! Just sayin ....*


----------



## MidnightParade

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am the queen of coupon codes and other wonders ... we managed to get the invites for the girls' wedding for FREE from Vistaprint AND i earned the airmiles too!! Just sayin ....*



Oooooooh! I may just have to PM you for these secrets you have!


----------



## DizzyDis

ngm said:


> FYI I was chatting to my Shell guy and he said that he's expecting the 10x miles for in-store purchases promotion to be back around the beginning of March (he was estimating the 6th).  Planning to stock up on some gift cards when that promo's back!
> 
> Also, vistaprint.ca is having a sale right now where you can kids' tshirts printed for $9.  I figure I couldn't make any myself for much less than $7 (assuming I didn't screw up and have to do everything twice).  Plus they're 5x AM right now through airmileshops.ca, so I'm getting a few of my trip tshirts printed right now.  Figure I'll save money and get miles.



Again taking this off-topic, how happy are you with the t-shirts you have had printed through VistaPrint? We used them for our Christmas cards this year for the first time and were really pleased, but never thought about getting t-shirts there and now I am curious... Any suggestions based on previous experience?


----------



## ngm

DizzyDis said:


> Again taking this off-topic, how happy are you with the t-shirts you have had printed through VistaPrint? We used them for our Christmas cards this year for the first time and were really pleased, but never thought about getting t-shirts there and now I am curious... Any suggestions based on previous experience?



Haven't tried yet!  I've only ever used them for Christmas cards, but I always love those.  I will let you know!


----------



## ottawamom

Lots of good deals this week at Sobey's.  Check out the flyer on Save.ca.  Here's hoping the ones I earned last week come through today!


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> Lots of good deals this week at Sobey's.  Check out the flyer on Save.ca.  Here's hoping the ones I earned last week come through today!



Great, I took a quick look and didn't see a ton for me, so I am hoping I will see more on closer inspection! I am in Ontario, are you somewhere else with a different flyer?


----------



## DizzyDis

But it looks like Rexall has the spend $50, get 100 AM (on anything in store), so will try to see what else I may need there, too!


----------



## ottawamom

Re Sobey's: there is a gift card for La Senza $50 get 60AM, Stock up on toilet paper Compliments 24 rolls get 25AM, compliments fabric refresher and bleach (both) get 20AM plus I usually shop the Meal for under $25 on the back page (50AM).  I'm in Ontario.


----------



## pigletto

Between Rexall and Sobeys it looks like I am good for about 200 airmiles this weekend. After that I will only be 150 away from the ticket I need! Getting close


----------



## bababear_50

I wonder how much the our compliments TP (24 rolls) at Sobeys is.
I think it's time for me to stock up again. I'm good for 100 points,maybe a few more.
Happy shopping everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TP (24 rolls) is $14.99 at Sobey's.  It's a quilted 2 ply paper.


----------



## ngm

DizzyDis said:


> Again taking this off-topic, how happy are you with the t-shirts you have had printed through VistaPrint? We used them for our Christmas cards this year for the first time and were really pleased, but never thought about getting t-shirts there and now I am curious... Any suggestions based on previous experience?



My tshirts arrived already (I ordered them on Tuesday).  They look great.  The tshirts are nice and soft (I ordered the slightly more expensive soft ones) and the designs are sharp.  The colours are a teensy bit muted on some of them.  They do run small, though, so order up a size if you're choosing between two sizes.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> TP (24 rolls) is $14.99 at Sobey's.  It's a quilted 2 ply paper.



Thanks for the price on the TP
Hugs Mel

I am now receiving special coupons directed for me from Rexall
I think I will wait until Monday when I can use the spend 30 dollars and get 40 bonus airmiles
This is the first time I've received an email like this one.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall is getting a little cheap with those emails.  Up until the beginning of February the emails were spend $30 get 50AM.  I used to go and pick up milk, bread and  cheese plus something drugstore related that we need to get to the $30


----------



## pigletto

I spent $96 after tax at Sobey's today and got 170 airmiles. This was a combination of in store/loaded from the website/mailed coupons offers. Magically they all appeared on the receipt this time!
Then it was off to Rexall where I spent $62 after tax and ended up with 107. So $158 spent, 277 airmiles and I am almost at my goal.


----------



## ottawamom

Pigletto, I know it may be hard to tell but let me know when your Peperidge Farm bonus miles show up in your account.  I know it may be another week or two but mine haven't shown up yet and if they don't when you have received yours I will be back to the store asking for them to be added manually.  My AM all went well this week at Sobey's too.  I picked up the 50 AM meal on the back of the flyer, they were out of the apples but allowed me to substitute another type of apple and manually added the AM.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Pigletto, I know it may be hard to tell but let me know when your Peperidge Farm bonus miles show up in your account.  I know it may be another week or two but mine haven't shown up yet and if they don't when you have received yours I will be back to the store asking for them to be added manually.  My AM all went well this week at Sobey's too.  I picked up the 50 AM meal on the back of the flyer, they were out of the apples but allowed me to substitute another type of apple and manually added the AM.


I will let you know as soon as they post. It should be simple to tell in this case because I am waiting for 170 to post from my Sobeys shop this weekend, and those bonus points. I'm not expecting anything else and I am watching closely so I can order that ticket.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

perhaps discussed here already, but too many pages I do not want to scroll through.

I applied for the Airmiles World Elite M/C from BMO.  It does have a restriction based on your income and a yearly fee of $120.

We received 1000 airmiles after our first purchase and another 2000 airmiles after spending $3000 in the first 3 months.  My son needed his wisdom teeth pulled, so $1800 in spending was already accounted for.  With groceries, gas and restaurant visits we reach our goal in 6 weeks.

I will be cancelling the card in about 6 months ( as I already have the card) and then wait for another special to be offered.  I have done the same thing for American Express.

VERY fast way to accumulate miles and not spend lots of $$


----------



## DizzyDis

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> perhaps discussed here already, but too many pages I do not want to scroll through.
> 
> I applied for the Airmiles World Elite M/C from BMO.  It does have a restriction based on your income and a yearly fee of $120.
> 
> We received 1000 airmiles after our first purchase and another 2000 airmiles after spending $3000 in the first 3 months.  My son needed his wisdom teeth pulled, so $1800 in spending was already accounted for.  With groceries, gas and restaurant visits we reach our goal in 6 weeks.
> 
> I will be cancelling the card in about 6 months ( as I already have the card) and then wait for another special to be offered.  I have done the same thing for American Express.
> 
> VERY fast way to accumulate miles and not spend lots of $$



Thanks for this! I have been debating doing this and had that as my backup plan in case I wasn't able to accumulate them quite fast enough!! I am glad this worked out for you and I may even try it for a future trip as free tickets are definitely something I could get used to!

For my parents' account, I am only 280 AM away from an adult pass and my account is 330 AM from a kids' pass, so I am hoping to get at least half of that this week with the Sobeys promotions posted (and my loaded offers), so can hopefully avoid the new credit card this time.

Congrats pigletto!! I am sure you must be super-excited to hit "order" for that ticket!!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

I should add that I give out spare airmiles cards to my parents and kids...so they can collect for us when they get groceries, gas, etc. too


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Pigletto, I know it may be hard to tell but let me know when your Peperidge Farm bonus miles show up in your account.  I know it may be another week or two but mine haven't shown up yet and if they don't when you have received yours I will be back to the store asking for them to be added manually.  My AM all went well this week at Sobey's too.  I picked up the 50 AM meal on the back of the flyer, they were out of the apples but allowed me to substitute another type of apple and manually added the AM.


Ok so something has posted. I was waiting for 170 airmiles from my Sobey's shop last Saturday, and 100 airmiles from the Pepperidge Farm offer. 250 of the 270 have posted. Hopefully 20 more post today or I will do an inquiry. 

I am now 3 airmiles short for the ticket I need. !


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I am now 3 airmiles short for the ticket I need. !


A $30 worth of gas will cover that....Shell still has the 5X promo


----------



## pigletto

Thanks. I had a survey in my inbox this morning for 12 points so hopefully those post quickly.
 I am going to keep collecting like crazy because I have a secret plan up my sleeve. Dh and I have just started discussing driving down, getting something cheap through Skyauction, and saving as many airmiles as we can to get to at least two Universal Passes. If we can do this we can easily keep a second trip under $3000 CAD and we will surprise the kids. We are hoping October, but maybe December.


----------



## DizzyDis

That is amazing, yay for getting there! I just got enough last night to get the kid's pass I needed and am 66 short for the last adult ticket, so will go to Metro for their promotion this weekend (spend $100, get 60AM) and as I desperately need some fresh fruit and other essentials, that should be good.

I went to Sobeys and there were issues with 3 different loaded offers, but called this morning, talked to a person in less than 5 minutes and all 3 (totaling 125 AM were credited and should appear in 7-10 days).

I am having a really rough few weeks, with sick family, car issues and we just had to put our cat down last night, so I am really trying to think about good things (like Disney!!), and how wonderful it will be to have the dedicated time with our kids, so thank you all for helping me escape and compartmentalize a bit so that I can make it out the other side.

Yay for Disney and bigger yay for Free Disney and surprise trips!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

DizzyDis said:


> That is amazing, yay for getting there! I just got enough last night to get the kid's pass I needed and am 66 short for the last adult ticket, so will go to Metro for their promotion this weekend (spend $100, get 60AM) and as I desperately need some fresh fruit and other essentials, that should be good.
> 
> I went to Sobeys and there were issues with 3 different loaded offers, but called this morning, talked to a person in less than 5 minutes and all 3 (totaling 125 AM were credited and should appear in 7-10 days).
> 
> I am having a really rough few weeks, with sick family, car issues and we just had to put our cat down last night, so I am really trying to think about good things (like Disney!!), and how wonderful it will be to have the dedicated time with our kids, so thank you all for helping me escape and compartmentalize a bit so that I can make it out the other side.
> 
> Yay for Disney and bigger yay for Free Disney and surprise trips!!


   Everything seems to hit all at once doesn't it?  You have a wonderful vacay on the horizon...that will get you though.  The planning is a great, fun distraction.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> That is amazing, yay for getting there! I just got enough last night to get the kid's pass I needed and am 66 short for the last adult ticket, so will go to Metro for their promotion this weekend (spend $100, get 60AM) and as I desperately need some fresh fruit and other essentials, that should be good.
> 
> I went to Sobeys and there were issues with 3 different loaded offers, but called this morning, talked to a person in less than 5 minutes and all 3 (totaling 125 AM were credited and should appear in 7-10 days).
> 
> I am having a really rough few weeks, with sick family, car issues and we just had to put our cat down last night, so I am really trying to think about good things (like Disney!!), and how wonderful it will be to have the dedicated time with our kids, so thank you all for helping me escape and compartmentalize a bit so that I can make it out the other side.
> 
> Yay for Disney and bigger yay for Free Disney and surprise trips!!



Something else ended up posting today so I just ordered my ticket a few minutes ago!!
I'm sorry you are having such a rough go of it the last few weeks and I am so sorry to hear about your cat. I do exactly as you do, and plan these trips to keep me going through the not so pleasant days. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you all so much! I appreciate being able to talk about some personal stuff as I am still figuring out how to process this all.

So thank you for sharing happy news pigletto! I am sure you will be telling us all about getting enough for your next US fall tickets soon!


----------



## mort1331

Glad you are all getting your tickets. I was happy when we were able to cash ours in for our upcoming trip in March. Better to get them as soon as you reach the point level as they have been increasing the amount needed often. Not sure if its because of the dollar or just that Disney has raised their prices or both.
We have tailed off collecting since we reached our goal. But with some of the big offers out there for CC sign ups, we might play that game for a while.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Pigletto,  my Pepperidge farm and extra bonus didn't come through yet.  My shopping from last week showed up no problem.  I'm off to Sobey's tomorrow so I'll bring it to their attention then and get them to credit my account.  

Rexall has a good deal this weekend.  Spend $15 on cosmetics get 30AM.


----------



## amie416

40 free air miles if you sign up for mylcbo.com (probably limited to Ontario)

https://mylcbo.com/


----------



## ottawamom

amie416 said:


> 40 free air miles if you sign up for mylcbo.com (probably limited to Ontario)
> 
> https://mylcbo.com/



That's a good deal.  Last fall I only got 30AM for signing up.  They send very few emails easy to delete.  The AM take a little while to come through though (for anyone in a hurry).  I wonder if I could sign up again using another email address??


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> That's a good deal.  Last fall I only got 30AM for signing up.  They send very few emails easy to delete.  The AM take a little while to come through though (for anyone in a hurry).  I wonder if I could sign up again using another email address??



Nope - just tried it.


----------



## ottawamom

I was thinking about it as I fell asleep last night.  They ask for your airmiles card # to give you the airmiles and that # is unique.  Now if I had two airmiles accounts


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm loving how long this thread is going! Amazing that so many of us are helping each other out on our crazy quests hee-hee. You've all joined what our kids call "the dark side of Airmiles" Our son calls me the Airmiles --it appears I used an unacceptable Disword here ... he calls me a women who will sell her body  ---"mom i swear you'd sell your right arm if you got bonus airmiles" Inwardly i just giggle because I KNOW how much i can earn for basically a little flyer reading and planning! It does help that our bed is elevated so we can stash upwards of 10 things of toilet paper and gazillion kleenex.... OH to say nothing of our "second grocery store" in the laundry room. I don't buy things i don't need but i do stock up on non-perishables and if I'm close to one of those big bonuses at Metro i will buy one or two of the food bank bags! *


----------



## DizzyDis

Lol Donald-my hero! I know what you are talking about! I refer to it as the slippery slope to extreme couponing (no offense intended to anyone who does extreme coupon, I know you can save a ton that way!) I have a non-perishables to support a natural disaster (and tp to match) in the basement! As soon as I get my levels, I think I will take a little breather to eat down the basement and the freezer, then may try again when we are a little less well-stocked.

I also just signed up for mylcbo, but only 30 AM. As I have both my account and my parents' I did it twice, but good to know that it takes a while for them to show up. I am going to get a bunch at Metro this weekend and am hoping that enough will show by the end of the month to order the cards then. 

Thanks all-you are fabulous and this is a great way of supporting our Disney addictions!


----------



## Sunshine25

amie416 said:


> 40 free air miles if you sign up for mylcbo.com (probably limited to Ontario)
> 
> https://mylcbo.com/



Thanks!!


----------



## You'vegotafriendinme

Thanks for sharing, amie416. Quick and easy way to earn miles, appreciate you passing along the information.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I spent $105 at Safeway today and got 353 AM.  They had the bonus 100 when you spend 100 plus bonus on cereals, some vh items, so I stocked up.  I'm starting to check their flyers a lot more closely.  Usually it's hard for me to get to $100 there, but they started dropping their prices on some basic items since they were bought out by Sobey's, so I'm hoping I will be able to start collecting there again!

There's an event for work that needs to be put on a credit card - about $3000 so I happily volunteered to use mine and submt for reimbursement so that's an extra 300 AM spending zero of my own dollars!


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> There's an event for work that needs to be put on a credit card - about $3000 so I happily volunteered to use mine and submt for reimbursement so that's an extra 300 AM spending zero of my own dollars!


I do that all the time.  My DD's dance company often needs someone to go shopping for items for a group or the whole team.


----------



## ottawamom

For Bacon lovers, Sobey's Ontario this week has Maple Leaf bacon at $3 per package (454g I think).  When you buy 3 you get a Ready Crisp bacon for free plus 30AM.  The Ready Crisp bacon coupon (on the package) must be used at the cash to get it for free.  There are several other coupons on the package as well.  One is for $2.50 off a Maple Leaf bacon ($3.00-2.50) 50 cents for a pound of bacon.


----------



## ngm

Between Sobeys and Metro it was a great shopping weekend.  Bought a bunch of bonus items at Sobeys (which were all good meal items) and got 120 AM, then did the rest of my shop at Metro and got anther 80 or so.  Getting so close to my US ticket!


----------



## DizzyDis

hdrolfe said:


> http://www.sobeys.com/en/recipes/mustard-glazed-salmon-with-roasted-radishes-snow-peas/?f=768  I don't add the snowpeas, though I do steam some separately when I have them.



Thanks hdrolfe, I made the radishes last night with the last ones I had in my fridge and they were great, although I may have put a bit too much pepper on them, as it didn't look like much so I sprinkled more on top, which may have been a bit excessive, but still very yummy! Now to find out what to do with the kale I bought for the bonus 50 AM.... I don't like it in salad, so going to try a cooked version or something else to hide it!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DizzyDis said:


> Thanks hdrolfe, I made the radishes last night with the last ones I had in my fridge and they were great, although I may have put a bit too much pepper on them, as it didn't look like much so I sprinkled more on top, which may have been a bit excessive, but still very yummy! Now to find out what to do with the kale I bought for the bonus 50 AM.... I don't like it in salad, so going to try a cooked version or something else to hide it!!


*OH nos, I fear for you now dizzydis, you've fallen down the rabbit hole of "because it has airmiles i might learn to like it" I never buy stuff with that in mind (anymore that is  )*


----------



## dancin Disney style

DizzyDis said:


> Thanks hdrolfe, I made the radishes last night with the last ones I had in my fridge and they were great, although I may have put a bit too much pepper on them, as it didn't look like much so I sprinkled more on top, which may have been a bit excessive, but still very yummy! Now to find out what to do with the kale I bought for the bonus 50 AM.... I don't like it in salad, so going to try a cooked version or something else to hide it!!


If you want to put Kale in a salad you have to massage it a bit to break it down then mix it with another kind of lettuce.  You can saute Kale with a  little olive oil and garlic.  You can also make Kale chips in the oven...google that and you will get dozens of recipes.


----------



## hdrolfe

I like Kale Chips  sautéed is good too.

And I was surprised how much I liked the roasted radishes! I want to plant them in my garden now... and I actually look for them in the store! Crazy


----------



## Donald - my hero

*When we got to the till at Metro on Sunday i was slightly annoyed that we would be about $12 short for the 100.00 mark BUT we did crack 90 so we got the 60AM for $80 PLUS i had a coupon for 40 AM if we spent over $80. What was annoying was that i KNEW we needed a few things that would easily push it over... BUT wait.. i took the coupon i got from Rexall for 80 AM if i spent $50 and bought all the same things i FORGOT to buy at Metro and made 84 AM ... so i actually made a chunk more for forgetting to pick up those last 3 things on Sunday .. GO ME*


----------



## DizzyDis

Donald - my hero said:


> *When we got to the till at Metro on Sunday i was slightly annoyed that we would be about $12 short for the 100.00 mark BUT we did crack 90 so we got the 60AM for $80 PLUS i had a coupon for 40 AM if we spent over $80. What was annoying was that i KNEW we needed a few things that would easily push it over... BUT wait.. i took the coupon i got from Rexall for 80 AM if i spent $50 and bought all the same things i FORGOT to buy at Metro and made 84 AM ... so i actually made a chunk more for forgetting to pick up those last 3 things on Sunday .. GO ME*



Yay for forgetfulness!! I knew it had to finally pay off someday!! I am now aggravated by how long it is taking both Metro and Sobeys AM to post. I am close enough that I think if either posted I would be close, but they just aren't coming up yet! I know others have said Thursday is often the day they have seen Sobeys posted, so I am now just impatiently waiting....


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Yay for forgetfulness!! I knew it had to finally pay off someday!! I am now aggravated by how long it is taking both Metro and Sobeys AM to post. I am close enough that I think if either posted I would be close, but they just aren't coming up yet! I know others have said Thursday is often the day they have seen Sobeys posted, so I am now just impatiently waiting....


My Sobey's points always post Thursday's. I was in the same place as you last week. Some were there when I woke up, others came later in the day.


----------



## pigletto

Oh and just an FYI. I ordered my Disney ticket from airmiles on the 18th and it was delivered today. So very quick turn around time in Ontario.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Oh and just an FYI. I ordered my Disney ticket from airmiles on the 18th and it was delivered today. So very quick turn around time in Ontario.


As long as it's not Christmas time they have always been 2-3 business days from the time I ordered to being delivered at my house.  Now Christmas that's a whole other animal.  It can take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> As long as it's not Christmas time they have always been 2-3 business days from the time I ordered to being delivered at my house.  Now Christmas that's a whole other animal.  It can take 4-6 weeks.


That's good to know, thanks. I am collecting now for a December trip. So I will have to give myself a shorter deadline so I can order them in plenty of time.


----------



## ottawamom

Pigletto, I posted this on another thread.  Was your ticket and RFID credit card style ticket or just a number you can add to MDE?


----------



## Sunshine25

How long does it take for points to show up?  I subscribed to the Rona & LCBO newsletters as well as shopped at Sobey's and don't see those points showing up.  I need some Disney tickets! lol


----------



## pigletto

Sunshine25 said:


> How long does it take for points to show up?  I subscribed to the Rona & LCBO newsletters as well as shopped at Sobey's and don't see those points showing up.  I need some Disney tickets! lol


They are all different. Sobey's post on Thurday's for me, unless it was a bonus points promo like the Pepperidge Farms one that had a specific end date. Then I had to wait until the promo was over. The LCBO one was quite awhile if I recall correctly (I did it last year).  Rexall is FAST and I almost always have those points the next day. Shell can take a long time.

One tip I have is to keep receipts and write down what you are expecting in a little notebook. Some of the airmilesshops.ca promos can take months and months and if I didn't write them down I would forget for sure.


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> Pigletto, I posted this on another thread.  Was your ticket and RFID credit card style ticket or just a number you can add to MDE?



I can reply to this one Ottawamom, I just got mine and it was an RFID credit card style (exactly the same as one I had bought through CAA a few years ago) and was able to enter the number on MDE without any problem. Incidentally, I actually added it to my husband instead of me (for a bunch of reasons relating to FP+) and no issue with it not being the AM cardholder, which is a problem with Aeroplan, I think.

And argh! My Sobeys from last Wednesday (the 17) still haven't shown up, but my Metro from the 20 did. Will check throughout the day since pigletto said some appear throughout the day.

And yay pigletto on getting your cards!! It is awesome to have them right in your hands


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Pigletto, I posted this on another thread.  Was your ticket and RFID credit card style ticket or just a number you can add to MDE?


Sorry I just saw this. I don't know yet because I missed the delivery and it's waiting at the post office. I'm going to try to swing by there this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> I can reply to this one Ottawamom, I just got mine and it was an RFID credit card style (exactly the same as one I had bought through CAA a few years ago) and was able to enter the number on MDE without any problem. Incidentally, I actually added it to my husband instead of me (for a bunch of reasons relating to FP+) and no issue with it not being the AM cardholder, which is a problem with Aeroplan, I think.
> 
> And argh! My Sobeys from last Wednesday (the 17) still haven't shown up, but my Metro from the 20 did. Will check throughout the day since pigletto said some appear throughout the day.
> 
> And yay pigletto on getting your cards!! It is awesome to have them right in your hands


My Sobey's from last Saturday aren't posted yet either. I am pretty sure they will be by the end of the day


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder for anyone waiting for Metro or Sobey's AM.  Both stores accumulate your AM (Sunday to Saturday) each week.  They then send them off to Airmiles and it usually takes until sometime Thursday for them to show up.  This holds true for AM earned from little blue tickets on the store shelf. As Pigletto said other promotions can take much longer to show up.  I'm still waiting for my Pepperidge Farms to show up and they won't reissue them until I have waited for two weeks after the end of the promotion.

As an example Airmiles earned Feb 14-Feb 20 should show up in your account sometime today maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## DizzyDis

Wahoo!! Celebration time over here! My Sobeys showed up today (Friday), for my last week's transactions (including the ones I had to call about), so now have enough for both the adult and child tickets I needed, so they are now ordered!! I can't wait!! And then I think we are telling the kids about our trip in the next 2 weeks, so it will be perfect!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Wahoo!! Celebration time over here! My Sobeys showed up today (Friday), for my last week's transactions (including the ones I had to call about), so now have enough for both the adult and child tickets I needed, so they are now ordered!! I can't wait!! And then I think we are telling the kids about our trip in the next 2 weeks, so it will be perfect!


Congratulations!!!! It's a great feeling isn't it? I can't wait to hear how your kids reacted to the surprise! 

My points posted really late last night. I was able to go pick up my Disney ticket from the post office yesterday, and bought the other 3 I needed from Air Canada Vacations yesterday as well! I love it when everything starts coming together!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Ordered two 5 day passes with AM.  Sad to see my balance go down but happy I don't have to pay US funds for them!   We are planning a Dec trip.  I'm about 1500 away from a 3rd ticket so will get that within the next couple of months I'm sure, and hoping for some great Safeway bonus AM to rack up a lot in the next few months.


----------



## ottawamom

I hope this will be my last AM related question.  My friend used her AM to get our flights.  She has a lot which are going to expire at the end of the year.  I am planning on doing my usual shopping but using her AM card to pay back the AM.  I know I will have to sign up with Sobey's and Rexall using her email address and AM card to get all the wonderful bonuses.  Has anyone else done this before? Or am I getting into questionable territory?


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Not sure why you need to up with Sobey's and Rexall using her email address and AM card to get all the wonderful bonuses....just have her give you a spare AM card with her info on it....that way all your purchases have the AM transferred to her account.....am I missing something here ?


----------



## ottawamom

If you sign up with a store (Sobeys, Rexall etc) they will send you personalized bonus mile offers.  These are catered to the way you shop and you just need to log in each week and load them (Sobey's) then when you check out they are automatically added to your total. These bonus miles are in addition to the ones offered in the flyer and on the store shelf.


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> If you sign up with a store (Sobeys, Rexall etc) they will send you personalized bonus mile offers.  These are catered to the way you shop and you just need to log in each week and load them (Sobey's) then when you check out they are automatically added to your total. These bonus miles are in addition to the ones offered in the flyer and on the store shelf.


Yes, when I did that in order to rack up points on both my and my parents' card, I signed up with my email address for Metro and Sobeys. For Sobeys, I would just have to log in each week using the other AM card number to print the coupons for that account, but for Metro, I did get the emails sent to me, which I would then print off. In case you do use both cards in order to tap into the best offers on each, I would just make sure I wrote which card they were for in big letters across the top of the print-outs so I knew which card to use for the purchase. 

That said, there were some, like on the Rexall receipt and many of the online ones, which weren't card-specific, so I could choose which card to use them for. Similarly, Metro coupons I got by snail mail weren't account-specific.


----------



## ottawamom

BIG NEWS FELLOW AIRMILES CRAZY PEOPLE.  Sobeys has purchase $200 Sobey's gift card get 100AM on this coming week.  If you want a $100 gift card you'll get 45AM.  I've been waiting since October for this one to come back.  I think I'll stock up on a few.  I'm going to spend it eventually anyway.

The other thing I found out from the cashier at Rexall today is that when you purchase anything on a Friday and swipe your Airmiles card you get a coupon at the bottom of your receipt for spend $30 get 50AM.  I knew the coupon existed I just hadn't figured out when and why it showed up. Now that I know this I will be sure to stop in for milk each Friday.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> BIG NEWS FELLOW AIRMILES CRAZY PEOPLE.  Sobeys has purchase $200 Sobey's gift card get 100AM on this coming week.  If you want a $100 gift card you'll get 45AM.  I've been waiting since October for this one to come back.  I think I'll stock up on a few.  I'm going to spend it eventually anyway.
> 
> The other thing I found out from the cashier at Rexall today is that when you purchase anything on a Friday and swipe your Airmiles card you get a coupon at the bottom of your receipt for spend $30 get 50AM.  I knew the coupon existed I just hadn't figured out when and why it showed up. Now that I know this I will be sure to stop in for milk each Friday.


Fantastic news on both points! I will start grabbing milk on Fridays as well, and I will pick up at least one Sobeys gift card this weekend for this months groceries.


----------



## amie416

ottawamom said:


> BIG NEWS FELLOW AIRMILES CRAZY PEOPLE.  Sobeys has purchase $200 Sobey's gift card get 100AM on this coming week.  If you want a $100 gift card you'll get 45AM.  I've been waiting since October for this one to come back.  I think I'll stock up on a few.  I'm going to spend it eventually anyway.
> 
> The other thing I found out from the cashier at Rexall today is that when you purchase anything on a Friday and swipe your Airmiles card you get a coupon at the bottom of your receipt for spend $30 get 50AM.  I knew the coupon existed I just hadn't figured out when and why it showed up. Now that I know this I will be sure to stop in for milk each Friday.



Oh, Sobey's! I wish there was one closer to me... I'll definitely make the trek for that GC though!

For the Rexall coupon, I usually get them in my email... This one is good until tomorrow.  See if this link works: 
https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=3f18d51495bd0dba85cd18c3c264f82a


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Pharmacies sold 
see article
http://www.thestar.com/business/2016/03/02/rexall-drugstore-chain-to-be-sold-for-3-billion.html

I hope they continue the airmiles program
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

I always go for those gift cards deals.  You're going to spend it eventually anyways.


----------



## ottawamom

amie416 said:


> Oh, Sobey's! I wish there was one closer to me... I'll definitely make the trek for that GC though!
> 
> For the Rexall coupon, I usually get them in my email... This one is good until tomorrow.  See if this link works:
> https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=3f18d51495bd0dba85cd18c3c264f82a



Thanks the link did work.  When I was in the store and asked the cashier about the coupon she told me to go and find more stuff.  She had the coupon behind the counter and would use it providing I got up over $30.

I used to get coupons via email but I don't seem to get them anymore.  Don't know what I said to make them stop coming.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Pharmacies sold
> see article
> http://www.thestar.com/business/2016/03/02/rexall-drugstore-chain-to-be-sold-for-3-billion.html
> 
> I hope they continue the airmiles program
> Hugs Mel



Me too.  Its one of my go to places to get airmiles.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Thanks the link did work.  When I was in the store and asked the cashier about the coupon she told me to go and find more stuff.  She had the coupon behind the counter and would use it providing I got up over $30.
> 
> I used to get coupons via email but I don't seem to get them anymore.  Don't know what I said to make them stop coming.



Same exact thing with me.  Maybe we need to register again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My hubby is NOT going to be a happy camper when he sees this news about Rexall ... he's a real stickler for keeping Canadian companies owned by Canadians*


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks ottawamom! I have eased off the AM push right now, but am still going to take advantage of these fabulous deals when they come up! And if I am correct, I think you could then earn AM when you use the card, right?  So double dipping all around!

Sad news about Rexall, I am with your hubby, Jacqueline, as we like supporting Canadian owned where we can and prefer some of our companies stay domestic!!


----------



## DizzyDis

Btw, has anyone checked their personal Sobeys offers lately? I just checked and have one to get 75AM if I spend $100 (expiring tomorrow), so I think that if I buy a $200GC tomorrow, I will actually get 175AM between the 2. That sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> Thanks ottawamom! I have eased off the AM push right now, but am still going to take advantage of these fabulous deals when they come up! And if I am correct, I think you could then earn AM when you use the card, right?  So double dipping all around!



You got it.  I plan on getting several cards tomorrow and using them over the next few months to get my groceries and more AM. Note: If purchasing more than one card you will need to do them in separate transactions to maximize your AM (ie. if you buy one card for $400 you will only get 100AM, two transactions of $200 you get 200AM).  Apparently its also OK to put the gift card transaction on your credit card so more AM. (per customer service at the store this morning)



DizzyDis said:


> Btw, has anyone checked their personal Sobeys offers lately? I just checked and have one to get 75AM if I spend $100 (expiring tomorrow), so I think that if I buy a $200GC tomorrow, I will actually get 175AM between the 2. That sounds pretty good to me!



Your Gift Card purchase likely won't count towards your $100 spend.  You might get lucky, but I've been told that's not allowed.  Report back and let us know if it works

Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Nothing about gift cards in our Sobey's flyer - Winnipeg.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobey's promotions can vary depending where in the country you live.  This promotion was in the Sobey's Ontario flyer. You may have it next week instead.  Here's hoping.


----------



## damo

DizzyDis said:


> Btw, has anyone checked their personal Sobeys offers lately? I just checked and have one to get 75AM if I spend $100 (expiring tomorrow), so I think that if I buy a $200GC tomorrow, I will actually get 175AM between the 2. That sounds pretty good to me!



If you click on the information for that coupon, it says that gift cards aren't included.  I was hoping to do the same thing.


----------



## DizzyDis

Boo-urns! Thanks for letting me know, at least I won't be disappointed at the cash!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Boo-urns! Thanks for letting me know, at least I won't be disappointed at the cash!


"Boo-urns" We say that around here all the time too.


----------



## ottawamom

ottawamom said:


> Was just a Sobey's to get my gift card and airmiles.  When they ran the $200 gift card through it came up with 190 yes 190 airmiles.  They thought it might be a corporate glitch as they have nothing to do with the offer at the store level.  They sent word to corporate but it may take some time for them to fix it.
> 
> I posted this here so it might get noticed and others can reap rewards.  Will also post this in the Airmiles Alert thread.  Please continue posting airmiles info there.



Here's hoping others can catch this deal.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Here's hoping others can catch this deal.



I got the same thing!  I thought perhaps it was because I have a 90 AM coupon loaded for if I spend more than $150.


----------



## ottawamom

The girl at the cash asked if I had any loaded deals.  I told her I had one for 60AM if I spent $75 so it couldn't have been that one.  Usually the loaded coupons aren't good for gift card purchases so it couldn't have been that.  I hope it takes them a while to figure this out and others can have the luck we did.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> The girl at the cash asked if I had any loaded deals.  I told her I had one for 60AM if I spent $75 so it couldn't have been that one.  Usually the loaded coupons aren't good for gift card purchases so it couldn't have been that.  I hope it takes them a while to figure this out and others can have the luck we did.



That's what I thought too but because I had a 90 loaded and nothing else, I thought that must have been it.  Hopefully they don't fix it for a bit and people can take advantage of it.


----------



## amie416

Wow... I have to find a Sobeys tomorrow to try this!  (They'll probably have it fixed by then anyway, but a girl can dream...)

Anyway... Here's this week's Rexall coupon:
https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=9cf501cc2760ed9579334aeeb8a181e4


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm so jealous of all of you folks that have a Sobeys and Rexall!  Safeway has bonus AM on a few things and cereal this week.  If I feed my kids cereal for supper at least 3 days a week I could make it to the next AM Disney ticket.  LOL


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> If I feed my kids cereal for supper at least 3 days a week I could make it to the next AM Disney ticket.  LOL



That's too funny! Wait, I have an oversupply of cereal in the basement at the moment. That's it. I go on strike next week and cereal for everyone for dinner.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My hubby actually gets extremely excited when i declare that i'm to exhausted to even re-heat leftovers and he'll be having cereal. You'd think we was getting some sugary stuff instead of Shredded wheat or Rice Krispies!!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I spent $80 at Safeway and got 136 AM...but should have rec'd 166.  Will check next week when I go, but I noticed some of you mentioned your am promos on certain products didn't show up sometimes with Sobeys'.  Safeway is under Sobey's so maybe it's the same.  Lesson learned...check rec't before you leave!


----------



## ottawamom

I keep a running total of the AM I have put into the shopping cart.  When I check out the first thing I check it the AM earned.  If it is less than what I thought it should be I pull my cart over to the side and compare my list to the receipt.  I get those fixed before I leave the store.  

I had an issue with a Pepperidge Farm promotion a few weeks back.  I was told they would show up later.  I waited and they didn't so I spoke with Customer Service and they said they should have shown up on my receipt at checkout.  They added them for me in the end.  Lesson learned I get my airmiles before I leave the store.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I keep a running total of the AM I have put into the shopping cart.  When I check out the first thing I check it the AM earned.  If it is less than what I thought it should be I pull my cart over to the side and compare my list to the receipt.  I get those fixed before I leave the store.



I do this as well, and also try to remember to scan the AM card when I start, so the bonuses show up on the screen as things are scanned. It depends if there is someone in line ahead of me though, so I have time to watch as things are scanned through.


----------



## Sunshine25

Just saw AM is offering 5x the airmiles when you make online purchases through their website at Old Navy, Gap, Footlocker, Apple, Indigo & many more.  Offer expires Mar 10

http://www.airmilesshops.ca/shops/a...e=AMS_Home_FeatureArea-Carousel_AMSSplash_0_E


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got home from Rexall and using my coupon that gave me 40 AM for every $30.00 spent i did 4 separate transactions and ended up with 238 AM ... not too shabby since i only spent $160. Several of the items i bought also had bonus AM on them ... yeah me!*


----------



## ottawamom

You're lucky you got the extra AM.  I find Rexall is hit or miss when it comes to them added the item specific AM when you use a bonus coupon.  I was in earlier this week with one from a cash receipt spend $30 get 50 AM.  I got the 50 but one of the items I purchased should have had 15AM as well.  They didn't show up on the receipt or in my account.  I'm not going back to the store over 15AM.

If you shop on a Friday at Rexall you will receive a coupon at the bottom of your receipt for 50AM when you spend $30 (good Mon-Thu the following week).


----------



## samsteele

I've had the same problems with AM promos at A&P. I also heard this week that Toys R Us and Michaels have dropped Air Miles altogether.


----------



## damo

samsteele said:


> I've had the same problems with AM promos at A&P. I also heard this week that Toys R Us and Michaels have dropped Air Miles altogether.



Michael's was pretty worthless anyways.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ngm said:


> FYI I was chatting to my Shell guy and he said that he's expecting the 10x miles for in-store purchases promotion to be back around the beginning of March (he was estimating the 6th).  Planning to stock up on some gift cards when that promo's back!
> 
> Also, vistaprint.ca is having a sale right now where you can kids' tshirts printed for $9.  I figure I couldn't make any myself for much less than $7 (assuming I didn't screw up and have to do everything twice).  Plus they're 5x AM right now through airmileshops.ca, so I'm getting a few of my trip tshirts printed right now.  Figure I'll save money and get miles.



I noted on the AM site there's a 10X points at Shell offer when you purchase at least 25L of the Shell V-Power fuel.  Do you know if you get the promo on the in store as well (gift cards), as long as you have the min. fuel purchase?


----------



## ngm

No, unfortunately that 10x points is only on that fuel purchase.  I'm waiting for the 10x points on in-store purchases!  So close to my Universal ticket!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Let us know when you see the in store promo! I'm close to getting another ticket and want to get it soon in case they increase the am required.


----------



## ottawamom

samsteele said:


> I've had the same problems with AM promos at A&P. I also heard this week that Toys R Us and Michaels have dropped Air Miles altogether.



I never got many AM with them but they were my final supplier of airmiles needed to qualify for Gold status.  There are plenty of others out there.  I'll go get some pencils at Staples.


----------



## Sunshine25

Did AM increase? 
I've been waiting to buy Universal Passes and would have had enough after my Sobey's points from last weekend and now the child pass is 2050 and the adult is 2425 ??


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> You're lucky you got the extra AM.  I find Rexall is hit or miss when it comes to them added the item specific AM when you use a bonus coupon.  I was in earlier this week with one from a cash receipt spend $30 get 50 AM.  I got the 50 but one of the items I purchased should have had 15AM as well.  They didn't show up on the receipt or in my account.  I'm not going back to the store over 15AM.
> 
> If you shop on a Friday at Rexall you will receive a coupon at the bottom of your receipt for 50AM when you spend $30 (good Mon-Thu the following week).



*I always look at the Rexall receipt before i leave the store after a few times of getting burned by not getting an advertised sale price. I also love that your total AM balance shows up at the bottom .. instant gratification *


----------



## ngm

Argh, it does look like it's increased!  I'm only about 2 weeks away for my last child's ticket!  Luckily that one only seems to have gone up a few miles, but those Sobeys points better post soon so I can put my order in!


----------



## damo

ngm said:


> Argh, it does look like it's increased!  I'm only about 2 weeks away for my last child's ticket!  Luckily that one only seems to have gone up a few miles, but those Sobeys points better post soon so I can put my order in!



Disneyland tickets went up 200 AM from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall this weekend (Fri-Sun) spend $50 get 110AM.  Time to shop for Easter chocolate.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Everyone needs to check the "HUB" on the main Airmiles site right now ....here's lazy me cutting & pasting info*
**AIR MILES Bonus : To qualify for the additional 100 Bonus Miles offer, Collectors must earn Bonus reward miles through three or more of the “Offer Hub” Bonus offers in connection with purchases made at participating AIR&MILES Partners between March 10 and March 30, 2016. Limit of one offer per AIR&MILES Collector Number. No coupon required. Transactions will be tracked automatically. Bonus Miles may take up to 120 days to be awarded.​The offers seem to differ between provinces but easy way to get 100 if you are planning on using any of them.
*

​


----------



## ottawamom

I am so all over this.  I actually shopped at Rexall this morning (1) down, gas at shell, and Rexall middle of the week I'm good to go.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Everyone needs to check the "HUB" on the main Airmiles site right now ....here's lazy me cutting & pasting info*
> **AIR MILES Bonus : To qualify for the additional 100 Bonus Miles offer, Collectors must earn Bonus reward miles through three or more of the “Offer Hub” Bonus offers in connection with purchases made at participating AIR&MILES Partners between March 10 and March 30, 2016. Limit of one offer per AIR&MILES Collector Number. No coupon required. Transactions will be tracked automatically. Bonus Miles may take up to 120 days to be awarded.*​*The offers seem to differ between provinces but easy way to get 100 if you are planning on using any of them.*
> 
> 
> ​



So you have to use 3 of those coupons?  Can you use the same one 3 times, I wonder?  The Rexall one seems to be the only one that I would use.


----------



## kitntrip

Went to Sobeys today and took advantage of the spend $100 get 100 AM per transaction coupon. I split my order up into 2 and received 246 AM with the 2 coupons and bonus miles.


----------



## ottawamom

kitntrip said:


> Went to Sobeys today and took advantage of the spend $100 get 100 AM per transaction coupon. I split my order up into 2 and received 246 AM with the 2 coupons and bonus miles.



Way to go!

Was that Sobey's in Ontario or elsewhere in the country? I don't remember seeing that in the Ontario flyer.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Was that Sobey's in Ontario or elsewhere in the country? I don't remember seeing that in the Ontario flyer.



I was just going to ask that.


----------



## ottawamom

Just looked it up in an online flyer.  Looks like it was Sobey's (west).  We had the gift cards last week in Ontario.  Looks like Sobey's Altantic has an offer as well.

Spend $100 in a single transaction get 100 AM


----------



## pigletto

So this weekend I will do the Rexall offer and get 100 airmiles for $50. Then I'll head to Sobey's and I have to spend about $30 to get another 90 airmiles on various bonus products. I was getting personal spend offers from Sobeys that were pretty good for awhile. The last two weeks it's been "Spend $75 get 30" which isn't worth it for me to shop there where the prices are so much higher. So I'll do the bulk of my shopping at NoFrills this week and hopefully by spending less I start getting better personal offers again.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

damo said:


> So you have to use 3 of those coupons?  Can you use the same one 3 times, I wonder?  The Rexall one seems to be the only one that I would use.



Was wondering the same thing.  We don't have a lot of the places listed, would probably only be able to get the bonus from two places.


----------



## damo

momof2gr8kids said:


> Was wondering the same thing.  We don't have a lot of the places listed, would probably only be able to get the bonus from two places.



I reread it last night and it looks like they will put up new coupons each week.


----------



## mort1331

kitntrip said:


> Went to Sobeys today and took advantage of the spend $100 get 100 AM per transaction coupon. I split my order up into 2 and received 246 AM with the 2 coupons and bonus miles.


very nice, would have been great if you used the 200gc from last week and got the 100am for that .


----------



## pigletto

Between Sobeys and Rexall promos today I spent $89 and earned 207 airmiles . Well on my way to the Universal pass I need for next December/January . I'll see how much I can earn and hopefully end up with enough miles to cover a hotel on the drive down and one on the way back as well .


----------



## amie416

pigletto said:


> Between Sobeys and Rexall promos today I spent $89 and earned 207 airmiles . Well on my way to the Universal pass I need for next December/January . I'll see how much I can earn and hopefully end up with enough miles to cover a hotel on the drive down and one on the way back as well .



Nice! I spent about $150 and got almost 300 AirMiles... Once these get posted, I'll be really close to ordering another ticket!


----------



## MouseMum

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, so I apologize in advance , but I have a few questions about Disney tickets purchased with air miles. Can I upgrade a ticket to more days and park hopper? And are these physical tickets I can put in MDE to use to book fastpasses? Finally, if I can upgrade, how would I do it so that I can book the extra five days with the rest of the family fastpasses? Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

MouseMum said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, so I apologize in advance , but I have a few questions about Disney tickets purchased with air miles. Can I upgrade a ticket to more days and park hopper? And are these physical tickets I can put in MDE to use to book fastpasses? Finally, if I can upgrade, how would I do it so that I can book the extra five days with the rest of the family fastpasses? Thanks!



Yes you can upgrade your ticket.  It's usually advisable to wait until you've used your ticket to enter a park once, then upgrade otherwise you'll pay the difference between what you paid for the ticket and what a gate price would be for the ticket you want.  Not sure how this $ value (ie. what you paid) is determined when using an AM ticket (probably the old ticket value (pre-price increase)).  Upgrading to park hopper, once you've entered the park is around $69US.

The tickets are credit card style RFID enabled tickets that are easily linked to your MDE account.

If you want to upgrade your ticket before you get to the park I believe you have to call Disney and arrange for the upgrade over the phone.


----------



## kitntrip

ottawamom said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Was that Sobey's in Ontario or elsewhere in the country? I don't remember seeing that in the Ontario flyer.



Sorry, that was for Sobeys in AB!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I feel like a kid on Christmas Day every morning rushing down for my coffee and morning surfing the net to see if my bonus miles are showing up in my acc't yet.  And then of course being in a crabby mood when they aren't! lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Between Sobeys and Rexall promos today I spent $89 and earned 207 airmiles . Well on my way to the Universal pass I need for next December/January . I'll see how much I can earn and hopefully end up with enough miles to cover a hotel on the drive down and one on the way back as well .



At this point I'm not sure what I'm more excited about....Our next trip, or what I'm going to be able to get for free for my trip using points from here and other sources!  It's like a challenge now.


----------



## pigletto

Exactly!!!


----------



## ottawamom

You know you're an airmiles junkie when you can't wait for Thursday morning to see what airmiles are available in the online Sobey's flyer this week.  Anyone else care to join in.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> You know you're an airmiles junkie when you can't wait for Thursday morning to see what airmiles are available in the online Sobey's flyer this week.  Anyone else care to join in.



Yep!  We don't have Sobeys, but have Safeway (now owned by Sobey's) and I notice we have some Blue Friday AM specials that I'm planning to rack up tomorrow!!  Sobey's must have something too.  Probably better deals I'm sure, but at least Safeway's got something.  I think I can get at least 350 AM tomorrow spending $100 on things I normally would buy anyways!

Today I'm stocking up on some cleaning products.  Will spend about $30 and get 140 AM.

I'm on the edge for my next ticket...waiting to see what I've racked up using my AM MC this month!


----------



## DizzyDis

I am now in full-on savings mode between us all being sick and having so much non-perishable items at home that we stocked up on during our blitz. But I miss the check-in here, so will try to join the group again and start getting some when we are back from our April trip and I am ready to start building up our points again for our next trip!

Incidentally, is anyone else doing Aeroplan too? I think they just stopped offering WDW passes as rewards, but could be mistaken... I will be doing some travel for work, so am getting that set up to collect for me too...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

DizzyDis said:


> I am now in full-on savings mode between us all being sick and having so much non-perishable items at home that we stocked up on during our blitz. But I miss the check-in here, so will try to join the group again and start getting some when we are back from our April trip and I am ready to start building up our points again for our next trip!
> 
> Incidentally, is anyone else doing Aeroplan too? I think they just stopped offering WDW passes as rewards, but could be mistaken... I will be doing some travel for work, so am getting that set up to collect for me too...


Yes aeroplan does have Disney tickets that include hopper.  I don't think they have the option for just base tickets.

I thought the amount required was quite high. My plan for my next ticket is to cash in what I have for aeroplan and get prepaid American express (300 can) then  switch my am to am cash. Then I will use the am cash a few times at safeway and take that grocery $ and put it towards my ticket I will get from undercover tourist with the gc.  Make sense? Lol

Then whatever I accumulate after that i can use for Starbucks gc to use in parks with the am cash option.


----------



## DizzyDis

awesome plan!! free=good


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhhh I am so sad
I can't find starbucks GC on the Airmiles site??? Does anyone else see the same thing,,,is this reward gone?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok another idea to collect my Starbucks money
Anyone know if I can use my cash AM rewards to buy Starbuck Gift Cards at Metro and Sobeys?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ok found out an answer for my self
*Exclusions*
Excludes tobacco products, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, gift card purchases, prescription, prescription services and other professional pharmacy services.

Darn it.
Oh well I have to look at another way to use my AM now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Merrb

I've been doing the Airmiles Surveys lately and just the other day got 14 Airmiles from one survey! It doesn't take much time and you don't have to spend any money to get the airmiles 

Also has anyone gotten the 2000 AM from Amex, and how long did it take for them to be posted?


----------



## LemonNeko

Merrb said:


> Also has anyone gotten the 2000 AM from Amex, and how long did it take for them to be posted?


I did the one a few years ago with MasterCard and I think I got 1000 in 6 weeks but it was a couple of months before I got the rest not sure if it's similar.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I did a couple of years ago.  Usually you have to spend a certain amount with a certain amount of time and then they post it once you've reached it.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhhhh I am so sad
> I can't find starbucks GC on the Airmiles site??? Does anyone else see the same thing,,,is this reward gone?
> Hugs Mel


It seems so many rewards are disappearing from the AM site these days.  Annoying!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I noticed Old Navy and Airmiles are not together anymore. That irked me - we spent $100 there!

Thrifty's (Sobey's on Vancouver Island) has a promotion til tomorrow - spend $75 and get 95AM. I got my order seperated (but kept bonus items together) and went through 3 times. I spent about $238 and got 425AM 

I think I'm pretty close to getting my 5-day PH for freeeeeeeee! Free = good!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got an email letting me know that today only you can get 50 AM for spending $30.00 on easter stuff. I can't find a coupon or any other reference to it .. here's the link to the email when on the web ...*
*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Mar22/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just got an email letting me know that today only you can get 50 AM for spending $30.00 on easter stuff. I can't find a coupon or any other reference to it .. here's the link to the email when on the web ...*
> *http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Mar22/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html*


I got that too. I'm thinking I will use it. I still have to get Easter stuff, so I might as well.


----------



## DizzyDis

Too bad I missed the Rexall one! I also need to go get Easter stuff for the little ones!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Too bad I missed the Rexall one! I also need to go get Easter stuff for the little ones!


I ended up not being able to get to Rexall that day either. I went to a local chocolatier last night and bought some great stuff. It's so hard to buy ANYTHING and not get miles or points for it now that I've been bitten by the bug.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got another e-mail from Rexall, they have one of those buy X$ and get X Am sales on today, .. thru to the end of the weekend ... still time to get your chocolate if you haven't yet!!*


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> Too bad I missed the Rexall one! I also need to go get Easter stuff for the little ones!



There's another coupon on the Airmies Spring offer Hub.  Spend $50 get 80AM.  If you were going to spend $30 on chocolate anyway pick up some milk, eggs and bread and yogurt and you're at $50.

It's good till the end of the day today.

PM me with your email and I will send you a coupon I just found for spend $30 get 50AM.


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> There's another coupon on the Airmies Spring offer Hub.  Spend $50 get 80AM.  If you were going to spend $30 on chocolate anyway pick up some milk, eggs and bread and yogurt and you're at $50.
> 
> It's good till the end of the day today.
> 
> PM me with your email and I will send you a coupon I just found for spend $30 get 50AM.


Thank you, just sent email and will try to use with the hub coupon too!


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you, email received!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

How I wish I had a rexall here! (Actually we do have one .... but it's just an actual pharmacy inside a clinic - not like a shoppers or anything like that) Got 450 Bonus AM last week at Safeway spending $112 and my CC points came through for 650 yesterday...and I'm 45 AM short for my next ticket!  Nothing worth the bonus points in this week's flyer.  But, I still haven't gone back to get those AM that didn't show up on receipt.  Will do that tomorrow and if they add them then I'll be able to order soon!


----------



## ottawamom

That's quite a score for one week.  Way to go!


----------



## ngm

I'm only 23 miles away from my park ticket.  What's your best tips for fast-posting miles?  I know I could get those miles in a flash at Sobeys or Metro, but they take so LONG to actually post!  I haven't done much with Rexall before - do they post fast?  I can't actually think of anything I actually need at Rexall, but I'm sure I could figure it out if I needed to!


----------



## pigletto

ngm said:


> I'm only 23 miles away from my park ticket.  What's your best tips for fast-posting miles?  I know I could get those miles in a flash at Sobeys or Metro, but they take so LONG to actually post!  I haven't done much with Rexall before - do they post fast?  I can't actually think of anything I actually need at Rexall, but I'm sure I could figure it out if I needed to!


If you go on the airmiles website there is an offer for Spend $30 and get 50 airmiles for Rexall. It's pretty easy to get to $30 there just stocking up on tylenol or toilet paper or soap etc. I think the coupon ends today or tomorrow, and you have to print and bring it with you. In my experience, Rexall miles have always posted the next day. They are really fast.


----------



## ottawamom

I agree with pigletto, Rexall is reliably going to post AM by tomorrow that you get today. Rexall around here carries milk, eggs, bread, pizza(frozen).  Need any makeup, hair products, new insoles for your shoes. Most other places I've shopped take at least a week to post.

You could always purchase those last 23AM I think they may be $.30ea to purchase. (Forget that idea the AM have to be purchased in increments of 100AM.)


----------



## ngm

Thanks!  Looks like I'll head to Rexall and hopefully I'll be buying my park tickets by the end of the week!

I did look at buying those last AM, but you can only buy in increments of 100 AM.  $30's isn't much, but sounds like I can spend that at Rexall and get actual stuff instead and 50 miles!

This thread has helped me get to my park tickets SO much faster!


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go! Treat yourself to some indulgences at Rexall.  You deserve it after all that hard AM work.

Just checked my AM spreadsheet, LCBO will post within 2 business days usually (for future reference)


----------



## damo

I used the spend 30 get 50 coupon last night at Rexall and my points posted this morning.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So Safeway added the extra AM that didn't show up when I was there last.   Just waiting anxiously for them to post so I can order another ticket.  3 down and one to go!


----------



## DizzyDis

Yay! This sounds like another reason I need to go to LCBO more when nearing the end! The way I read this, if you are close to having enough AM, go to Rexall for chocolate/chips and LCBO for wine and you are all set to go!!


----------



## ngm

Whoo hoo!  Hit up Rexall for some eye cream last night, my AM posted this morning and my ticket is ordered!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## DizzyDis

Congrats! That is awesome!! Now to stalk the mailbox


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> Congrats! That is awesome!! Now to stalk the mailbox



No stalking required.  Canada Post actually delivers this one to the door.  They have to get a signature.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> No stalking required.  Canada Post actually delivers this one to the door.  They have to get a signature.



Really? Mine was just left in mailbox.  Maybe I was supposed to pay extra for a signature?


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> Really? Mine was just left in mailbox.  Maybe I was supposed to pay extra for a signature?


They dropped the ball on that one. Mine required a signature and because I wasn't home when they delivered it I had to go to the postal outlet to pick it up and show I.D. when I signed for it.


----------



## ottawamom

Each time I've had tickets sent from AM I've had to sign for them.  Didn't pay anything at all to have them delivered.  Just AM out of my account.


----------



## damo

Ours required a signature two weeks ago.


----------



## MouseMum

Merrb said:


> I've been doing the Airmiles Surveys lately and just the other day got 14 Airmiles from one survey! It doesn't take much time and you don't have to spend any money to get the airmiles
> 
> Also has anyone gotten the 2000 AM from Amex, and how long did it take for them to be posted?



I'm waiting for that too. Will have enough then to buy one Disney ticket. (First time cashing in for one of those! I'm stoked! )I'm planning an August trip. Is there a rough deadline for buying the ticket in time for our trip?


----------



## MouseMum

So happy I found this thread! It's helped me really focus on ways to get my Disney tickets/vacation fund so much faster. Since I've found it, I've ordered and received an AMEX, upgraded my Scotiabank Visa from the 2% to 4% cash back (annual fee waived first year) and ordered/received a Presidents Choice Elite credit card. All credit card monies will now be solely our vacation fund. Expecting $1500/yr cash back, and will use my PC points to buy prepaid Visa cards. Of course, waiting for my 2000 AMs from AMEX. All thanks to you all on this thread! 

Sounds like Rexall is a winner...too bad I don't have one nearby.


----------



## ottawamom

MouseMum said:


> I'm waiting for that too. Will have enough then to buy one Disney ticket. (First time cashing in for one of those! I'm stoked! )I'm planning an August trip. Is there a rough deadline for buying the ticket in time for our trip?



My tickets arrived by Canada Post one week after they were ordered.  You just need to get them in time to make your fastpass reservations (so middle to end of May)


----------



## DizzyDis

MouseMum said:


> I'm waiting for that too. Will have enough then to buy one Disney ticket. (First time cashing in for one of those! I'm stoked! )I'm planning an August trip. Is there a rough deadline for buying the ticket in time for our trip?



Like Ottawamom said, you want them before your fastpasses. If you don't have quite enough for all of them (like I did), I made the FP+ reservations for the one pass I had received and was able to copy them over to the other 2 when I had enough to get those. I would really want to make sure you have them all before the 30 day line for people staying offsite, but I was still able to get A&E M&G and 7DMT at 45 days (for our April trip), so it depends on your risk tolerance and whether you would be crushed to not get those FPs. For me, free tickets were worth the risk!!

Good luck and happy shopping!! (don't forget to go through Airmiles shops for any online purchases like OldNavy, I forget about half the time and kick myself later!!)


----------



## Merrb

I got my bonus airmiles last week, so exciting to see such a big amount in my account  Now to have to figure out what we are doing with the other part of our party (my parents  )


----------



## damo

Anyone shop at Metro last week for their spend $95 and get 95?  Does it take a couple of weeks to get those from Metro?  I got the regular base miles but not the bonus.  I know they don't show up on the bill but I expected them to show up on my account this week from last Thursday's shopping.


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> My tickets arrived by Canada Post one week after they were ordered.  You just need to get them in time to make your fastpass reservations (so middle to end of May)



Good to know! Thanks!

So, I suppose I have to contact Disney BEFORE adding the ticket to MDE, so I can make changes to the number of days and make them park hoppers? 



DizzyDis said:


> Like Ottawamom said, you want them before your fastpasses. If you don't have quite enough for all of them (like I did), I made the FP+ reservations for the one pass I had received and was able to copy them over to the other 2 when I had enough to get those. I would really want to make sure you have them all before the 30 day line for people staying offsite, but I was still able to get A&E M&G and 7DMT at 45 days (for our April trip), so it depends on your risk tolerance and whether you would be crushed to not get those FPs. For me, free tickets were worth the risk!!
> 
> Good luck and happy shopping!! (don't forget to go through Airmiles shops for any online purchases like OldNavy, I forget about half the time and kick myself later!!)



I don't know if I would be able to wait. Think I'd need my tickets purchased to book at the 60 day mark. But I'll get the AM tickets, be it this year or be it the next.  

That's the reason I'll give DH anyway, for us to just "have to" go back...to "save" money by getting free tickets!


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Anyone shop at Metro last week for their spend $95 and get 95?  Does it take a couple of weeks to get those from Metro?  I got the regular base miles but not the bonus.  I know they don't show up on the bill but I expected them to show up on my account this week from last Thursday's shopping.



The fine print said 4-6 weeks.  I got another offer with 20AM that came from corporate from two weeks ago, those came through today.  With any luck the 95 will be in next Thursday.  Will post and let you know when I get mine.


----------



## ottawamom

Merrb said:


> I've been doing the Airmiles Surveys lately and just the other day got 14 Airmiles from one survey! It doesn't take much time and you don't have to spend any money to get the airmiles



I just received the email to sign up for the survey today.  How long was it after you signed up was it until you received your first survey.  I will get 40AM for completing my first survey before June 30.


----------



## ottawamom

MouseMum said:


> So, I suppose I have to contact Disney BEFORE adding the ticket to MDE, so I can make changes to the number of days and make them park hoppers?



You may want to think about that for a bit.  I'm not certain what value they are going to put on your ticket.  If you upgrade your ticket before you enter the park for the first time you will be charged for the price increase that went through the end of Feb plus the incremental difference for the # of days you're adding as well as Park Hopping.  

If you wait until you go into a park once you will be charged only for the incremental difference for the # of days added and the park hopping option.

Depending on what time of year you are going and how badly you want those extra days fastpasses you might be better off waiting until you get there to do the upgrades.

There are threads in the Theme Park Strategies that go through the ins and outs of this in detail.


----------



## bababear_50

Well AM just sent me a survey--guess I have made my thoughts on my Starbucks cards not being available as a reward. I got 20 AM for doing the survey and I did mention again that they need more sponsors.
Hugs Mel


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> You may want to think about that for a bit.  I'm not certain what value they are going to put on your ticket.  If you upgrade your ticket before you enter the park for the first time you will be charged for the price increase that went through the end of Feb plus the incremental difference for the # of days you're adding as well as Park Hopping.
> 
> If you wait until you go into a park once you will be charged only for the incremental difference for the # of days added and the park hopping option.
> 
> Depending on what time of year you are going and how badly you want those extra days fastpasses you might be better off waiting until you get there to do the upgrades.
> 
> There are threads in the Theme Park Strategies that go through the ins and outs of this in detail.



Not sure if I follow you. I don't have the tickets yet, so I just assumed when I get my park tickets, the Feb increase would already be included in the AM purchase price.

I am sure though that I wouldn't want to wait till park entry to get my 5-day FP remainder. Oh no...


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> I just received the email to sign up for the survey today.  How long was it after you signed up was it until you received your first survey.  I will get 40AM for completing my first survey before June 30.



Can you tell me how to sign up for these surveys?


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> The fine print said 4-6 weeks.  I got another offer with 20AM that came from corporate from two weeks ago, those came through today.  With any luck the 95 will be in next Thursday.  Will post and let you know when I get mine.



Do you mean you're getting offers directly from the store or via AM?


----------



## bababear_50

MouseMum said:


> Do you mean you're getting offers directly from the store or via AM?



Hi Mousemom
I am not the OP but I got a survey for the first time this week and it was from Airmiles company. They were asking about their program, I think it is kind of random but I could be wrong.I got 20 Airmiles for doing the survey,,,, hope that helps.
Hugs Mel


----------



## MouseMum

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Mousemom
> I am not the OP but I got a survey for the first time this week and it was from Airmiles company. They were asking about their program, I think it is kind of random but I could be wrong.I got 20 Airmiles for doing the survey,,,, hope that helps.
> Hugs Mel


----------



## MouseMum

I found where I need to sign up for the surveys. But before I do, I need to know...if the card is in my husband's name (but I have a supplementary card), can I do the survey in my own name or does it have to be in his?


----------



## Merrb

https://www.airmiles.ca/m/SponsorDetails?sponsorId=1120774220623


----------



## Donald - my hero

MouseMum said:


> I found where I need to sign up for the surveys. But before I do, I need to know...if the card is in my husband's name (but I have a supplementary card), can I do the survey in my own name or does it have to be in his?


*We have my e-mail attached to the account which is actually in HIS name .... i just *pretend* to be him whenever i'm doing anything that pertains to the account ....hope that helps*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Got my Disney 5 day PH for DLR and had to sign for it at the Post Office, but YAY! SO happy!! Now I need to figure out what else I can save my miles up for.


----------



## MouseMum

Donald - my hero said:


> *We have my e-mail attached to the account which is actually in HIS name .... i just *pretend* to be him whenever i'm doing anything that pertains to the account ....hope that helps*



I get that. Pretty easy to let that one fly, so I guess that's what I'll do. Thanks!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Waiting for my Safeway points to be posted is like watching paint dry.    Every morning for over a week I've gone to the AM site hoping I can order my ticket ... but nope ... Still waiting.


----------



## ottawamom

If Safeway is anything like Sobey's or Metro your AM should be there tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> If Safeway is anything like Sobey's or Metro your AM should be there tomorrow or Thursday.



Yes, mine seem to both get posted on Thursday.


----------



## pigletto

Yep and it was Ottawamom that told me, if I shop at Sobey's on a Sunday, I'm not going to see those points the following Thursday. It will be the one after that. The cutoff is Saturday to see those points on the following Thursday. That makes the wait seem really long.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Ah..ok. so this thur I should see them then. Thx.


----------



## pigletto

Well I just went through the Sobey's and Rexall flyers and this is going to be a good airmiles week. There is a promo for 60 airmiles for a $50 Golftown gift card. Dh was going to buy new golf shoes there anyway so I will pick up two.
Rexall is spend $50 and get 100 airmiles. I need to stock up on ds's allergy meds and they have 15 bonus miles so between those and a few other things I should leave Rexall with 125 airmiles.
And finally, Sobeys has a decent amount of bonus offers. With all of those I am looking at 380 airmiles this weekend. 
What I want to know is if the "buy 3 Oasis products get 25 miles" can be done more than once. If so, we drink that juice anyway and I'll do the offer 3 or 4 times. I'll scour the fine print on the online flyer to see if they mention it.


----------



## ottawamom

I plan on doing the Oasis promo more than once but I will do it in separate transactions just to make sure. I don't see why they wouldn't I regularly get the 50AM promotion meal more than once in a given week. We both did the Pepperidge Farm promo more than once and it worked.

Happy shopping.


----------



## bababear_50

Question please
I know I can buy a Shell Gift card with my airmiles cash reward.
Can I use that Shell Gift card to buy another Gift card that the station might sells.
I tried looking up the answer and the only exclusions I find for Shell is Tobacco.

OR 
Can I just use my Airmiles rewards there and direct buy any Gift Card they sell?
Does anyone know what type of cards they sell?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## cview

Question that may have been asked before - if a store is offering multiplier days (ie. 20x airmiles) does the multiplier apply to air mile bonus items too so that a 50pt bonus item becomes 1000?  This seems too good to be true....


----------



## damo

cview said:


> Question that may have been asked before - if a store is offering multiplier days (ie. 20x airmiles) does the multiplier apply to air mile bonus items too so that a 50pt bonus item becomes 1000?  This seems too good to be true....


No, just applies to base.


----------



## dancin Disney style

cview said:


> Question that may have been asked before - if a store is offering multiplier days (ie. 20x airmiles) does the multiplier apply to air mile bonus items too so that a 50pt bonus item becomes 1000?  This seems too good to be true....


No...it multiplies the total cost before tax.


----------



## ottawamom

Great AM at Rexall this weekend.  I picked up some items that had AM bonuses attached to them and then got the 110AM for spending $50.  Managed to rack up 270AM in two separate purchases.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HEY gang ... I just got some targeted AM coupons for using at REXALL the same as Metro has done!! I can either print them out or show on a smart phone. Should be a bang up week for me there!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

So on Thursday I should have enough AM to get one 5-day kid ticket. I will at some point also need to get an adult one. This is in hopes of a week long trip next year (so I have some time). I haven't been earning too many lately but after my May trip I should be able to get back to it in earnest. Any way. I can't decide if I should just get the ticket or wait and work on the adult one first... I'm worried the cost will go up again. What to do!


----------



## ottawamom

The tickets I got a few weeks ago appear to have been issued in December 2015.  I imagine Airmiles buys a stock of them and when that runs out they will have to purchase a new stock at new prices.  It is then we will see the price increase.  My gut says get the ticket you can while you can and work on the other one later. You may get lucky and AM purchased a huge # of tickets and we won't see an increase for quite a while. It's a toss up.


----------



## isabellea

I always bought my tickets as soon as I had enough points. Check the value of kid and adult tickets versus points needed. If the same, buy the kid tickets ASAP in case they increase the airmiles needed. Also, make sure they don't expire like the new ones!


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> I always bought my tickets as soon as I had enough points. Check the value of kid and adult tickets versus points needed. If the same, buy the kid tickets ASAP in case they increase the airmiles needed. Also, make sure they don't expire like the new ones!




Multi day tickets don't have an expiration date, only the one day tickets do.  Multi day tickets must be used within 14 days of first use but that's it.


----------



## mort1331

DisneyLand has expiry dates, DisneyWorld does not, ASFAK.


----------



## ottawamom

My bad, I thought we were just talking about DisneyWorld here on these forums unless someone specifically mentions DisneyLand. 

Off side I'm lousy with abbreviations what does ASFAK mean.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> My bad, I thought we were just talking about DisneyWorld here on these forums unless someone specifically mentions DisneyLand.
> 
> Off side I'm lousy with abbreviations what does ASFAK mean.



That one's got me stumped too!  I think an AFAIK would work in there, though!


----------



## DizzyDis

hdrolfe said:


> So on Thursday I should have enough AM to get one 5-day kid ticket. I will at some point also need to get an adult one. This is in hopes of a week long trip next year (so I have some time). I haven't been earning too many lately but after my May trip I should be able to get back to it in earnest. Any way. I can't decide if I should just get the ticket or wait and work on the adult one first... I'm worried the cost will go up again. What to do!



I am sorry to be the opposing view here, but I would take a look at the value per mile of the kids vs. adult, as I seem to remember that the adult tickets were a much better value (check again, I may be remembering wrong or it could have changed last time they went up). But, since they went up in the past couple of months and it is only a couple hundred more for the adult, if the value difference is what I remember, I would push to try to get to the adult reasonably quickly and get that one, then do the kid one later.

Sorry to be the dissenting view, hope it works out for you in either case!


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> Yes you can upgrade your ticket.  It's usually advisable to wait until you've used your ticket to enter a park once, then upgrade otherwise you'll pay the difference between what you paid for the ticket and what a gate price would be for the ticket you want.  Not sure how this $ value (ie. what you paid) is determined when using an AM ticket (probably the old ticket value (pre-price increase)).  Upgrading to park hopper, once you've entered the park is around $69US.
> 
> The tickets are credit card style RFID enabled tickets that are easily linked to your MDE account.
> 
> If you want to upgrade your ticket before you get to the park I believe you have to call Disney and arrange for the upgrade over the phone.



I just posted on the Themepark Strategies board and asked about upgrading an airmiles ticket to more days, PH and WP. Only one person responded. But he says it cannot be done until I get to WDW! Have you or anyone else done it prior to the 60-day FP window?


----------



## ottawamom

Robo is usually spot on but, I would still call Disney and see what they say.  I was relaying information that I had been given when I asked about upgrading and AM ticket (adding PH).  Worse case you have to wait till you get to the park but you'll still be able to book FP 4 or 5 days ahead. Plan the tough to get FP for your first 5 days if that's your main concern. Not ideal but you're going later in August which is a slower time of the year.  When we've gone the last week of August a lot of rides were walk on or minimal wait.

Getting some of your tickets through AM is still a real bonus and savings. It will work out.

MouseMum just read your original post to the reply you quoted above.  There may be another solution.  Since you will be booking FP for the rest of your family at 60 days.  If you wait to upgrade until after first park entrance, you may be able to copy the fastpass selections for the rest of your family days 5-10 to the newly upgraded ticket.  Not sure of the fine details here but I'm sure you can find out the particulars on the Theme Park Strategies threads. Worth a shot.


----------



## ottawamom

mesaboy2 said:


> *Availability*
> 
> *The vast majority of the 61 FP attractions at WDW have FPs available as late as day-of.*  The most likely exceptions, along with a brief discussion, are:
> 
> *Meet Anna and Elsa at Princess Fairytale Hall (Magic Kingdom).*  By far the most difficult FP to get, often gone even at the 60-day booking window due to the ability of onsite guests to book FPs for their entire length of stay. Onsite guests with longer stays have the best chance of acquiring them, but can still be shut out by onsite guests arriving days earlier. For those onsite guests who want them, the best chance of getting them is by booking them as soon as your window opens at 12:00a ET and starting your FP selections immediately for the days at the end of your trip, working backwards. They can disappear very quickly. All other guests are advised to check as soon as possible (at the 30-day mark) and as often as possible, and consider splitting your group into smaller parties to maximize chances of finding an available FP.  Day-of FPs are extremely unlikely.
> 
> *Seven Dwarfs Mine Train (Magic Kingdom).*  Often gone more than 30 days in advance.  Booking at 12:00a ET is recommended for all guests if FP for this attraction is desired, and highly recommended for offsite guests waiting for the 30-day window.  Day-of FPs are unlikely.
> 
> *Main Street Electrical Parade (Magic Kingdom).*  Often gone more than 30 days in advance.  Booking at 12:00a ET is highly recommended for offsite guests waiting for the 30-day window.  Day-of FPs are unlikely.  *The FP reserved viewing area is at the Main Street Flagpole in the center of Town Square*, but MSEP can be enjoyed without FP at many locations along the route.
> 
> *Wishes (Magic Kingdom).*  Historically gone more than 30 days in advance, but recent expansion in the MK's Hub has improved availability.  Booking at 12:00a ET is recommended for offsite guests waiting for the 30-day window.  Day-of FPs are unlikely.  *The FP reserved viewing areas are at the Main Street Plaza Gardens near the Hub*, but Wishes can be enjoyed without FP at various locations around the Hub and the park at large.  FP for this attraction after April 20 is not being offered, no confirmed reason known.
> 
> *Festival Of Fantasy Parade (Magic Kingdom).*  Often gone more than 30 days in advance.  Booking at 12:00a ET is highly recommended for offsite guests waiting for the 30-day window.  Day-of FPs are unlikely.  *The FP reserved viewing area is at the Main Street Flagpole in the center of Town Square*, but FOF can be enjoyed without FP at many locations along the route.
> 
> *Toy Story Mania (Hollywood Studios).*  Often gone more than a day or two in advance.  Day-of FPs are unlikely, and highly unlikely as a 4th (or later) FP.
> 
> *Rock 'n' Roller Coaster (Hollywood Studios).*  Often gone more than a day or two in advance.  Day-of FPs are unlikely, and highly unlikely as a 4th (or later) FP.
> 
> *Soarin' (Epcot).*  Often gone more than a day or two in advance.  Day-of FPs are unlikely, and highly unlikely as a 4th (or later) FP.  This attraction is currently closed for refurbishment until Summer 2016.
> 
> *Test Track (Epcot).*  Often gone more than a day or two in advance.  Day-of FPs are unlikely, and highly unlikely as a 4th (or later) FP.
> 
> *IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth (Epcot).*  Often gone more than a day or two in advance.  Day-of FPs are unlikely, and highly unlikely as a 4th (or later) FP.  *The FP reserved viewing area is at World Showcase Plaza*, but IllumiNations can be enjoyed without FP at many locations around the World Showcase Lagoon.
> 
> 
> - *One of the most useful resources to check availability for FPs can be found* here*, at a website called The Dibb.*  It shows attraction availability, based on party sizes of 2 or 4, for the next 4 months for some of the most in-demand attractions at WDW. This information is updated every 30 minutes.
> 
> - The MDX system can be used to check availability at any park, even if FPs are selected for a different park that day.  However, *guests are advised to be careful not to confirm any selections offered*, or existing FPs will be affected.
> 
> - In general, *day-of FP availability for most headliners--particularly outside of Magic Kingdom—is typically low* and approaches nonexistent as choices for 4th FPs since several hours must pass until guests are eligible for 4th FPs.
> 
> - *There is no evidence that different “pools” of FPs are maintained for different booking windows.*  In other words, the full slate of FPs available for any particular attraction is released at one time, some 70+ days in advance, and none are saved for offsite guests or those who wait until they arrive in the park.
> 
> - *If maximum choice and times of FPs is desired, then reserving them at the earliest opportunity is highly recommended.*



MouseMum check out his thread on Everything Fastpass+ in Theme Park Attaractions Forum.


----------



## ottawamom

purple figment said:


> Everything about FP+ and any other FP+ questions you might have will be answered here:
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/everything-fastpass.197/



Here's the thread!


----------



## MouseMum

ottawamom said:


> Here's the thread!



Thanks! You've been very helpful! I'll check it out.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Question please
> I know I can buy a Shell Gift card with my airmiles cash reward.
> Can I use that Shell Gift card to buy another Gift card that the station might sells.
> I tried looking up the answer and the only exclusions I find for Shell is Tobacco.
> 
> OR
> Can I just use my Airmiles rewards there and direct buy any Gift Card they sell?
> Does anyone know what type of cards they sell?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I'm curious too (since I switched to AM cash just now).  There's a shell near my work and I try and walk a couple of times a week on my lunch - will try and pop in there this week and report back!


----------



## ottawamom

Was just reading an article on Yahoo news regarding using up your airmiles.  Apparently there are going to be lots of bonus offers available in May to get people to top up their accounts and use those soon to expire airmiles.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Question please
> I know I can buy a Shell Gift card with my airmiles cash reward.
> Can I use that Shell Gift card to buy another Gift card that the station might sells.
> I tried looking up the answer and the only exclusions I find for Shell is Tobacco.
> 
> OR
> Can I just use my Airmiles rewards there and direct buy any Gift Card they sell?
> Does anyone know what type of cards they sell?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I stopped into Shell today.  The guy working the til said I could use the AM cash for the gift cards.  They didn't have many at mine - Boston Pizza, Keg, Kelsey's, few others I can't remember and STARBUCKS!  So I was pretty excited about that.  I was hoping there would be grocery GC for when they have those bonus points that someone mentioned, but I didn't see any there.  I'm sure that could differ depending on where you are as well, or size of store.  This was just a small corner one.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I stopped into Shell today.  The guy working the til said I could use the AM cash for the gift cards.  They didn't have many at mine - Boston Pizza, Keg, Kelsey's, few others I can't remember and STARBUCKS!  So I was pretty excited about that.  I was hoping there would be grocery GC for when they have those bonus points that someone mentioned, but I didn't see any there.  I'm sure that could differ depending on where you are as well, or size of store.  This was just a small corner one.



Hi hon
Thanks for all your efforts
I am in Mississauga and I am going to give it a try at a few Shell stations tomorrow. I will report back--YEAH if I can get my Starbucks GC,
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I was able to use my cash rewards to buy my prefered gift card at Shell.Yeah!
Back to collecting Airmiles for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Sobey's Ontario this week buy 3 Powerades @3/$5.00 get 50AM.  The add is easily overlooked.  It says 3 or more and there are two other options to purchase Powerade which are more expensive.  I bought 3 of the 3 for $5.00 and got 50AM not sure what it would have given me if I bought 6.  Decided not to try, I will just go back and get more later in multiples of 3.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Sobey's Ontario this week buy 3 Powerades @3/$5.00 get 50AM.  The add is easily overlooked.  It says 3 or more and there are two other options to purchase Powerade which are more expensive.  I bought 3 of the 3 for $5.00 and got 50AM not sure what it would have given me if I bought 6.  Decided not to try, I will just go back and get more later in multiples of 3.


I bought 6 and I got 100 airmiles (all in one transaction). I'm going back tonight to get 24 more (my store had a ton but there going to go fast at they are on prominent display at the entrance with a big airmiles sign). 500 airmiles for $50. We don't drink a ton of powerade but that amount will last us a year of taking the occasional one to sports practice, or in a lunch or on a car trip. DD will take a few to her dorm.
I just emptied my airmiles account in March for a 5 day adult Disney ticket and after this I will be 400 airmiles short of an Adult Universal ticket. I'm shopping the promos smarter than I was. I now stock up on deals like this, and do all my other shopping at a cheaper store instead of wasting my time on the smaller airmiles promos and I'm coming out way ahead.


----------



## ottawamom

Good to know about the 6 in one transaction.  I'll try that next time I go back.  I figures $5 for 50AM at Sobey's this week was way better than $30 for 50AM at Rexall.  I too have decided to shop smarter.  Have a great time in two weeks.  I'm so envious I have to wait until December for my next fix.


----------



## mort1331

Or look at it this way 95 airmiles is $10, so really 50 airmiles for arguments sake is $5. The poweraides are free. Plus you put your airmiles on an airmiles cc to get 1 am for every $10 and it adds a little on the top.
Good luck all


----------



## ottawamom

Hadn't quite thought of it that way.  Gotta go stock up now! Who can pass up a freebie.


----------



## damo

Oh, I've got to go do that!


----------



## pigletto

I easily bought the remaining powerades today in one transaction and all airmiles appeared on the receipt. So 502 airmiles today!


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmm 
My Sobeys opens at 9 am Sat--guess where I will be.
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I easily bought the remaining powerades today in one transaction and all airmiles appeared on the receipt. So 502 airmiles today!



That's awesome!  Unfortunately Safeway doesn't have the same specials as Sobey's.  I think I can only make 100 this week spending about $25 on things I would have bought anyways.  I find when they have the bonus air miles, the prices are often higher than another store, so it doesn't make sense to load up.  But I definitely would have for the power aid with baseball and soccer season coming up!


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> That's awesome!  Unfortunately Safeway doesn't have the same specials as Sobey's.  I think I can only make 100 this week spending about $25 on things I would have bought anyways.  I find when they have the bonus air miles, the prices are often higher than another store, so it doesn't make sense to load up.  But I definitely would have for the power aid with baseball and soccer season coming up!


Usually I am happy with a return of 2-3 airmiles per dollar spent on the things we regularly buy. I find the same as you, the price is so inflated it's not worth it unless I shop carefully. This is the best promo I've taken part in as far as return rate.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Usually I am happy with a return of 2-3 airmiles per dollar spent on the things we regularly buy. I find the same as you, the price is so inflated it's not worth it unless I shop carefully. This is the best promo I've taken part in as far as return rate.



The best promos for me are the gift card promos.  Wish there were more!


----------



## BLAZEY

Starbuck Gift cards are back as a reward for Airmiles Cash! Just cashed out for $50 e-voucher which I transfered to my gift card!


----------



## bababear_50

I am the best Aunt Mel in the world cause I supplied my niece's team with sports drinks,550 Airmiles
and YEAH to starbucks being back as a reward,that was my number one request I made during my online survey with Airmiles.

hugs mel


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I easily bought the remaining powerades today in one transaction and all airmiles appeared on the receipt. So 502 airmiles today!





bababear_50 said:


> I am the best Aunt Mel in the world cause I supplied my niece's team with sports drinks,550 Airmiles
> and YEAH to starbucks being back as a reward,that was my number one request I made during my online survey with Airmiles.
> 
> hugs mel


Those are great!!
I was thinking more about this and tell me if my logic is logical.
$5 is getting me 50 airmiles (not counting tax or extra points on the airmiles CC)
just checking UC site for 5 day pass and its $350 US rounded up
on the airmiles site a 5 day pass is 3550am, that's adult
so buying $351 dollars worth of sport drink gets me an adult ticket. PLus a whole lot to drink.
And this is Canadian Dollars, so instant savings on exchange.
Plus top this off with spend $100 get a $10GC on the weekends.
HMM going to have to try this.

Does this make sense?


----------



## ottawamom

The math is pretty close but do you realize that's over 200 bottles. (there's also tax on the purchase of Powerade) You'd have to go to an number of stores and clean them all out. That's a lot of Powerade.

The deal with getting tickets through Airmiles is a real savings because of the no-exchange aspect.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> The math is pretty close but do you realize that's over 200 bottles. (there's also tax on the purchase of Powerade) You'd have to go to an number of stores and clean them all out. That's a lot of Powerade.
> 
> The deal with getting tickets through Airmiles is a real savings because of the no-exchange aspect.


I know I am crossing my legs thinking about how much to drink..lol..but instead of my girls doing lemonaid stand they can do a poweraid stand and the money would still go to the hospital.
Thankfully the Sobeys near me has skids of then so I think that is what I might do. keep you informed


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> I know I am crossing my legs thinking about how much to drink..lol..but instead of my girls doing lemonaid stand they can do a poweraid stand and the money would still go to the hospital.
> Thankfully the Sobeys near me has skids of then so I think that is what I might do. keep you informed



Oh my goodness you make a good case for me to head back to Sobeys today.lol
Seriously speaking though it's kind of hard to pass on a deal where you get 50 points for spending $5.00. I agree with Pigletto ,this is the best promo of value I've seen. 
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's on all week no need to rush.  I'm going back for more.  These are easy AM.

During the gift card promotion (beginning of March) when I got extra AM (glitch in the system) I spent $800 on Sobey's GC.  Added up all my Sobey's AM over the 7 weeks it took to use them and I got 2700AM.  I wasn't buying only AM products but I was focusing on them.  I thought that was doing pretty well until this promotion came along.


----------



## mort1331

Just did a quick exchange rate online and $350US equals $447Can. So almost $100 savings. I know I will be loading up on the juice now just to save that amount. I will let the girls have their gatoraide stand and have all the money going to the hospital, and I know Im saving a ton, and good will is being done as well.


----------



## MouseMum

mort1331 said:


> Just did a quick exchange rate online and $350US equals $447Can. So almost $100 savings. I know I will be loading up on the juice now just to save that amount. I will let the girls have their gatoraide stand and have all the money going to the hospital, and I know Im saving a ton, and good will is being done as well.



  

Well done!!!


----------



## OntFamily

MouseMum said:


> I just posted on the Themepark Strategies board and asked about upgrading an airmiles ticket to more days, PH and WP. Only one person responded. But he says it cannot be done until I get to WDW! Have you or anyone else done it prior to the 60-day FP window?


We used our tickets in March that we bought with AM.  We upgraded from 5 to 7 days, but were not able to until we were physically at Guest Services @ WDW (I tried, but was unable).


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Just did a quick exchange rate online and $350US equals $447Can. So almost $100 savings. I know I will be loading up on the juice now just to save that amount. I will let the girls have their gatoraide stand and have all the money going to the hospital, and I know Im saving a ton, and good will is being done as well.



Great!
I made a side trip back to Sobey last night.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just got an airmiles survey asking about recent purchases at Sobey's.  It then went into great detail asking about my energy drink preferences etc.  Anyone else get this particular survey?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

OntFamily said:


> We used our tickets in March that we bought with AM.  We upgraded from 5 to 7 days, but were not able to until we were physically at Guest Services @ WDW (I tried, but was unable).


Did you have to use your ticket and go into a park first, then upgrade?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just got an airmiles survey asking about recent purchases at Sobey's.  It then went into great detail asking about my energy drink preferences etc.  Anyone else get this particular survey?



Hi Hon
I haven't got it yet but maybe I don't qualify--so far I've racked up 800 Air Miles with this promotion.
Since I've never bought energy,vitamin drinks before I wouldn't really know how their product compares.
I really think the company (that makes powerade) is going to be looking for feed back on this promo.
I'll post if I get the survey.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Powerade is made by Coca Cola.  I don't think we're going to see a promotion like this for quite a while.  Then again maybe it's just a promo to get people hooked before the warm weather hits when consumption of these drinks goes up.  Either way Coke can afford it.  I doubt there are too many Airmiles crazy people like us in the province.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my Coke can definitely afford it,,thanks for sharing I had no idea. Yep I'm a (CAP) crazy Airmiles person,, my sons have banned me from any more visits to Sobeys this week, BUT they forget I have a lunch hour and the drive home from work goes right by a Sobeys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## MouseMum

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my Coke can definitely afford it,,thanks for sharing I had no idea. Yep I'm a (CAP) crazy Airmiles person,, my sons have banned me from any more visits to Sobeys this week, BUT they forget I have a lunch hour and the drive home from work goes right by a Sobeys.
> Hugs Mel



When is the Sobeys flyer over for the week?


----------



## MouseMum

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did you have to use your ticket and go into a park first, then upgrade?



It sucks that you can't upgrade early. I can't afford to take the chance on one ticket not having the FPs that the rest of the family will have. (We're doing 10 days.)  So unfortunAtely I won't be getting a Disney ticket with my AMs like I thought I would.


----------



## damo

MouseMum said:


> When is the Sobeys flyer over for the week?



New flyer comes out on Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

MouseMum said:


> When is the Sobeys flyer over for the week?


The flyer say good till Thursday April 21st.
Hugs Mel
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## MouseMum




----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Just got an airmiles survey asking about recent purchases at Sobey's.  It then went into great detail asking about my energy drink preferences etc.  Anyone else get this particular survey?



So just got back from my Powerade shopping and have 4056 AM direct just with this purchase. In addition to that I used my new Amex card $200 worth and new BMO $250 worth. Both of these cards were recent and the pushed both over the min purchase in the first 3 months to qualify for 2000AM each. So for a $450 purchase, AM coming to us soon should be 8056, plus the extra 1AM for every $10 spent.
Wow now |I really hope for great weather this weekend and the girls can have their koolaid(poweraid) sale and give all to the local hospital.
The plus is this clearly puts us into the AM Onyx class. Just wished they would then give us discounts on the park passes. But cant complain at all.
Good Luck to all.

ETA forgot also splitting the bill received 15cents off a litre of gas up to 75litre at shell.


----------



## ottawamom

WOW there isn't more I can say but WOW.  I think you take the prize for the year. I'm just 1000AM away from making ONYX but you did it in one transaction.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> WOW there isn't more I can say but WOW.  I think you take the prize for the year. I'm just 1000AM away from making ONYX but you did it in one transaction.



It wasnt until last years Sobeys GC thing that I started to look at AM. I had collected for 10 before that and had maybe total 1500 points in that time. Then with the GC last year racked up 6000. And this year with this and signing up for CC that I will cancel after. I looked at them all and realized that every point is really 10cents, so looking at each deal is easier and tells me if its worth it or not.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So just got back from my Powerade shopping and have 4056 AM direct just with this purchase. In addition to that I used my new Amex card $200 worth and new BMO $250 worth. Both of these cards were recent and the pushed both over the min purchase in the first 3 months to qualify for 2000AM each. So for a $450 purchase, AM coming to us soon should be 8056, plus the extra 1AM for every $10 spent.
> Wow now |I really hope for great weather this weekend and the girls can have their koolaid(poweraid) sale and give all to the local hospital.
> The plus is this clearly puts us into the AM Onyx class. Just wished they would then give us discounts on the park passes. But cant complain at all.
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> ETA forgot also splitting the bill received 15cents off a litre of gas up to 75litre at shell.



WoW WoW WoW
Wonderful!
Happy "koolaid selling" 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

As a British Columbian, I am SUPER jealous of these great AM offers you guys keep getting!


----------



## MouseMum

mort1331 said:


> It wasnt until last years Sobeys GC thing that I started to look at AM. I had collected for 10 before that and had maybe total 1500 points in that time. Then with the GC last year racked up 6000. And this year with this and signing up for CC that I will cancel after. I looked at them all and realized that every point is really 10cents, so looking at each deal is easier and tells me if its worth it or not.



"GC"?


----------



## damo

MouseMum said:


> "GC"?


Gift card.


----------



## MouseMum

damo said:


> Gift card.



Lol ok


----------



## isabellea

Aladora said:


> As a British Columbian, I am SUPER jealous of these great AM offers you guys keep getting!



As a Quebecer I am also very jealous of those offers! Our IGA (owned by Sobey's) never have offers that generous!!!


----------



## Aladora

isabellea said:


> As a Quebecer I am also very jealous of those offers! Our IGA (owned by Sobey's) never have offers that generous!!!



Thrifty Foods is owned by Sobey's but we never have the awesome deals. We don't even have Safeway here anymore!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

isabellea said:


> As a Quebecer I am also very jealous of those offers! Our IGA (owned by Sobey's) never have offers that generous!!!



As my 11 yr old would say ... Same.  We have Safeway, owned by Sobey's, but their prices are a lot higher so I don't do my everyday shopping there.  Really have to watch the am bonus items.  Often it's not worth it, but once in a while they will have a good one.


----------



## damo

Between Rexall and Sobey's, Air Miles has been great for the past little bit.


----------



## ottawamom

Just reviewed the flyers for this upcoming week.  It's a relative drought here now. The pickings are slim.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Just reviewed the flyers for this upcoming week.  It's a relative drought here now. The pickings are slim.


I've only looked at Rexall so far but I'm not interested in this weeks promo. I haven't checked Sobey's yet.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I've only looked at Rexall so far but I'm not interested in this weeks promo. I haven't checked Sobey's yet.


Just went through the flyers and nothing looking promising this week.


----------



## MouseMum

Went to Sobeys yesterday (last day of sale) and looked for the Powerade. No indication of the AM deal on the sales tags so I asked a guy if there was a 50 AM deal on the Powerade. He said he heard there it was a mistake so they removed the sign a few days ago. I went to the checkout and asked for a flyer. Sure enough the AM deal was in there. So I got myself a few hundred AMs with my Powerade purchase! And even sent DS16 back to get another half dozen while I was at the cash. He ended up talking to the employee who we had spoken to who thanked my son because he said the employees were all told it was a mistake...said was going to stock up before he left his shift.


----------



## mort1331

MouseMum said:


> Went to Sobeys yesterday (last day of sale) and looked for the Powerade. No indication of the AM deal on the sales tags so I asked a guy if there was a 50 AM deal on the Powerade. He said he heard there it was a mistake so they removed the sign a few days ago. I went to the checkout and asked for a flyer. Sure enough the AM deal was in there. So I got myself a few hundred AMs with my Powerade purchase! And even sent DS16 back to get another half dozen while I was at the cash. He ended up talking to the employee who we had spoken to who thanked my son because he said the employees were all told it was a mistake...said was going to stock up before he left his shift.


Not sure why they would do that? Glad you asked good deal.


----------



## ottawamom

The way that Sobey's applied the bonus wasn't quite how it was written up in the flyer.  It was buy 3 or more get 50AM.  That's why I first thought that I would be doing a number of purchases to get AM.  Turns out the store tag said buy 3 get 50AM ( bonus for us)

The store I shop at still had the shelf tags up on Wednesday when I was there but the stock was limited selection.  I didn't make it back on Thursday, sometimes they pull the tags early preparing for the new ones for Friday.  Maybe the store Manager had them pulled so that only people who read the flyer would take advantage of the deal.


----------



## NorthernGrl

Thanks to this thread, I went to Sobeys on Thursday and bought 21 Poweraids.  My husband has quit drinking alcohol and having other beverages around is not a bad thing right now.  
Then back on Friday to do my real shopping.  Did 2 of the sausage/sour cream/grape tomato deals.  We needed those things anyway, and earned 100 miles.  Also took advantage of my Maple Leaf coupons that give you free Ready Crisp Bacon, getting 75 miles there.  Picked up Naturals meat and got some there.  Took advantage of the Kelloggs Cereal 100 AM deal too.  My kids are on a bit of a cereal kick, so the Mini Wheats and Raisin Bran won't go to waste, and my 3 year old nephew is a "Shroo Shroops" (Fruit Loops) freak, so he'll be so excited when I gift him that giant box! lol
Hit Rexall and picked up Pepsi for DH (see above, stocking non-alcoholic drinks!) and DD needed a $35 wart treatment kit.  figured at that point I might as well grab dishwasher pellets and laundry soap.  
On the way home I hit foodland to grab 3 packages of cheese and onion buns to have with our cold meat.  (20 AM)

So, 350+ AM on Thursday. 
360+ at Sobeys
150 at Rexall
25 at Foodland
900 AM in 24 hours.  Not too shabby! lol


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go! You may soon find yourself addicted.  I picked up the sausage deal at Sobey's as well but my husband was in tow so I didn't go for any of their other deals.  I'll go back Monday and get another sausage deal as the sausages we had for dinner tonight were quiet good. I'm still eating the cereal I purchased a few months ago.  The boys (young men ) only eat cereal on the weekend so I can't get more till it's gone.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> So just got back from my Powerade shopping and have 4056 AM direct just with this purchase. In addition to that I used my new Amex card $200 worth and new BMO $250 worth. Both of these cards were recent and the pushed both over the min purchase in the first 3 months to qualify for 2000AM each. So for a $450 purchase, AM coming to us soon should be 8056, plus the extra 1AM for every $10 spent.
> Wow now |I really hope for great weather this weekend and the girls can have their koolaid(poweraid) sale and give all to the local hospital.
> The plus is this clearly puts us into the AM Onyx class. Just wished they would then give us discounts on the park passes. But cant complain at all.
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> ETA forgot also splitting the bill received 15cents off a litre of gas up to 75litre at shell.



I was just reading the fine print on the Amex card application and I have a question.  I used to have a Costco Platinum Amex (it was a cash rebate card).  Will they consider that to be different from the Amex Airmiles Card.  I haven't had the Costco card since they stopped carrying it about a year and a half ago.  I won't qualify for the bonus if I have had a Amex Airmiles Card in the past. Only new applicants qualify.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading the fine print on the Amex card application and I have a question.  I used to have a Costco Platinum Amex (it was a cash rebate card).  Will they consider that to be different from the Amex Airmiles Card.  I haven't had the Costco card since they stopped carrying it about a year and a half ago.  I won't qualify for the bonus if I have had a Amex Airmiles Card in the past. Only new applicants qualify.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Im not sure. If your Costco has been cancelled, then alot of companies consider 6 months without is good. Best to call and find out. |But when you call just ask the questions, dont sign up. You only get the 2000 AM if sign up via web.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading the fine print on the Amex card application and I have a question.  I used to have a Costco Platinum Amex (it was a cash rebate card).  Will they consider that to be different from the Amex Airmiles Card.  I haven't had the Costco card since they stopped carrying it about a year and a half ago.  I won't qualify for the bonus if I have had a Amex Airmiles Card in the past. Only new applicants qualify.
> 
> Any thoughts?



The Costco Platinum Amex was a completely different card so you can apply for the Airmiles version and be certain you'll get the 2,000 welcome bonus. I'm 100% sure. I churn cards slowly.

Don't forget though that you can sign up for the card through Great Canadian Rebates and get $30 cash back for your trouble. Or you can use another persons Airmiles Amex referral link and that person will get 500 bonus Airmiles. 

I've been lurking here for a few months and signed up today because I can actually answer this.

And of course I'd like to say hi! I'm from Ottawa too. Thanks for all your great info here.


----------



## DilEmma

I've seen mention of both on this thread but it doesn't seem that people know the offers are stackable. Rexall continually has two great coupons:

Spend $30 on almost anything and get 50 Airmiles. This offer can be found on the bottom of a Friday, Saturday or Sunday receipt (buy a .69 box of tissue). Then go back the following Monday to Thursday for your shopping. This coupon also comes out frequently in a Rexall email or on Airmiles.ca offers. Not valid on weekends.

Get $5 off a purchase of $25 or more. This is a printable coupon you get for completing a Rexall survey. Look at the bottom of a receipt for the link. They expire in about a month but I've used the same coupon up to four times before expiry, no problem. You can also just find them online and I've used those when I'm too lazy to complete my own survey. They're not linked to my Airmiles number.

Like most of you, I find Rexall regular prices egregious. And I can only buy so much lotion and shampoo. I find spending $30 on their low grocery staples pretty easy and do so on a weekly basis. Eggs, milk, bread and cheese for my family of five goes fast and except for the occasional sale elsewhere, Rexall has competitive prices. 

So my $30 grocery spend is just $25 at Rexall. Plus I get 50 Airmiles.


----------



## DilEmma

Coppertone sunscreen is $9.99 in the Rexall flyer this week. Combine it with the buy three save $10 coupon from the xx? coupon insert from the local newspaper (sorry not sure if it was Redplum, P&G or Brandsaver) and stack on the spend $30 get 50 AM and spend $25 save $5.

I did this one yesterday and had to add in some grocery staples because the $10 Coppertone coupon was not treated as cash tender.

I find Rexall is hit and miss for how they treat manufacturers coupons. I should get in the habit of only checking out with my favourite cashier. For certain the $5 off WUS$25 coupon is treated as cash tender regardless of the employee.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> .
> 
> Like most of you, I find Rexall regular prices egregious. And I can only buy so much lotion and shampoo. I find spending $30 on their low grocery staples pretty easy and do so on a weekly basis. Eggs, milk, bread and cheese for my family of five goes fast and except for the occasional sale elsewhere, Rexall has competitive prices.
> 
> So my $30 grocery spend is just $25 at Rexall. Plus I get 50 Airmiles.



I do this too.  Mostly milk, eggs, bread, cheese and then something drug store related to get me up and over the limit.



DilEmma said:


> I find Rexall is hit and miss for how they treat manufacturers coupons. I should get in the habit of only checking out with my favourite cashier. For certain the $5 off WUS$25 coupon is treated as cash tender regardless of the employee.



I have a favourite cashier at my local Rexall.  Even if I don't have the spend $30 get 50 coupon she usually has one behind the cash that she lets us use.

Sobey's has great bonus offers as well.  For me its worth the drive to Barrhaven or Kanata.

to DisBoards officially.  Nice to have another local person here.


----------



## alohamom

You guys are AirMiles ninjas! You have totally inspired me to re-look at AM, thanks for all the info!


----------



## ottawamom

Swiss Chalet and Harvey's fans! Rexall has the Ultimate Dinning Card $50 get 40AM this weekend.  It's a small almost unnoticeable ad in the flyer.


----------



## rella's fan

Not sure if this question has been asked but I have my air miles set to air miles cash, can I buy any kind of gift card (like Sears, Best Buy,etc.?) from Sobeys and use my air miles cash to pay for it?


----------



## ottawamom

If you made the transaction part of a grocery shop they wouldn't be able to differentiate what the AM cash was going towards so I would think yes.  If you just purchased the gift card I don't know.  I'll ask when I'm there this weekend and let you know.


----------



## DilEmma

Don't forget, the Air Miles Detour coupons should be coming out this weekend. It starts May 1st. No sneak peak that I can find online. I'm delaying my grocery shopping until Sunday.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Swiss Chalet and Harvey's fans! Rexall has the Ultimate Dinning Card $50 get 40AM this weekend.  It's a small almost unnoticeable ad in the flyer.



AWESOME! Thanks so much for posting this


----------



## DilEmma

AIR MILES DETOUR Ontario
(Coupon book was in my community newspaper)

Sobeys 15X WUS $75 or more 20-22 May
Urban Fresh 10X WUS $50 or more 20-22 May
Foodland 5X WUS minimum $50 13-15 May
Foodland 5X WUS minimum $50 6-8 May
Rexall 100 bonus WUS $50 facial cleansers, cosmetics, moisturizers etc 1-14 May
Rexall 50 bonus WUS $30 or more on skin care and sun products 15-31 May
Metro up to 60 bonus (20 WUS $60, 40 WUS $80, 60 WUS $100 or more) 5-8 May
Metro 25 bonus WU use 95 cash miles in a single purchase 26-29 May
Rona up to 100 bonus (50 WUS $250, 100 WUS $500 or more) 5-15 May
airmilesshops.ca 150 WUS $300 or more 1-31 May
Staples 10X WUS $75 or more 1-21 May
TimberMart 100 WUS $150 1-31 May
Children's Place 2X WUS $35 1-31 May
Iris 100 WUS $100 1 May - 31 July
Shell 50 bonus with minimum 100L cumulative V-Power Nitro or Diesel 1-31 May
Lowes 5X WUS $100 or more 12-18 May

That's the first two pages of the booklet (2 more to go). I'll try to figure out how to post an image.

The cover says
Plus, get over 1,100 AIR MILES bonus  miles
But I can't find any details with regards to how many coupons we need to use to trigger the bonus miles. I'm thinking the bonus miles are just the coupon value. No extra for completing multiple offers like last May?!


----------



## ottawamom

Update on the Rexall deal.  I just went to purchase a $50 Ultimate Dining Card and the cashier said they got a notice from head office saying that Bonus Miles would not be issued on Gift Cards.  I said that I knew they wouldn't earn AM but this was a bonus when purchased.  No they made an error.

Anyone else try yet? Post your experience. I may try another Rexall when I go to Sobey's.

Update. It does work.  See post below.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Update on the Rexall deal.  I just went to purchase a $50 Ultimate Dining Card and the cashier said they got a notice from head office saying that Bonus Miles would not be issued on Gift Cards.  I said that I knew they wouldn't earn AM but this was a bonus when purchased.  No they made an error.
> 
> Anyone else try yet? Post your experience. I may try another Rexall when I go to Sobey's.


That is odd. They frequently have GC bonuses. I'll try my Rexall later this aft and report back.


----------



## ottawamom

Update! No one tells this Airmile mom that she can't have the airmiles.  I called Rexall Corporate customer service, they were useless.  They said they would have the store manager get back to me.  Called a couple of other stores, finally got a live person, she said if it was a promotion in the flyer then yes it would be honoured.  She said the cashier I spoke with may have misinterpreted the note from head office.  Because they have a spend $40 get 40AM promotion on this weekend (you can't use your spend on the Ultimate Dining card towards that promo, or any other gift card for that matter), but the ad in flyer should work.

Long story short I went back to the store and tried one (don't know why I didn't do that in the first place).  It worked no problem.  So I picked up two others.

DilEmma thanks for posting the Detour info. Looks like lots of great deals upcoming.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Update! No one tells this Airmile mom that she can't have the airmiles.  I called Rexall Corporate customer service, they were useless.  They said they would have the store manager get back to me.  Called a couple of other stores, finally got a live person, she said if it was a promotion in the flyer then yes it would be honoured.  She said the cashier I spoke with may have misinterpreted the note from head office.  Because they have a spend $40 get 40AM promotion on this weekend (you can't use your spend on the Ultimate Dining card towards that promo, or any other gift card for that matter), but the ad in flyer should work.
> 
> Long story short I went back to the store and tried one (don't know why I didn't do that in the first place).  It worked no problem.  So I picked up two others.
> 
> DilEmma thanks for posting the Detour info. Looks like lots of great deals upcoming.


Thanks for keeping everyone in the loop, good work for both you and DilEmma


----------



## bgula

DilEmma said:


> AIR MILES DETOUR Ontario
> (Coupon book was in my community newspaper)
> 
> Sobeys 15X WUS $75 or more 20-22 May
> Urban Fresh 10X WUS $50 or more 20-22 May
> Foodland 5X WUS minimum $50 13-15 May
> Foodland 5X WUS minimum $50 6-8 May
> Rexall 100 bonus WUS $50 facial cleansers, cosmetics, moisturizers etc 1-14 May
> Rexall 50 bonus WUS $30 or more on skin care and sun products 15-31 May
> Metro up to 60 bonus (20 WUS $60, 40 WUS $80, 60 WUS $100 or more) 5-8 May
> Metro 25 bonus WU use 95 cash miles in a single purchase 26-29 May
> Rona up to 100 bonus (50 WUS $250, 100 WUS $500 or more) 5-15 May
> airmilesshops.ca 150 WUS $300 or more 1-31 May
> Staples 10X WUS $75 or more 1-21 May
> TimberMart 100 WUS $150 1-31 May
> Children's Place 2X WUS $35 1-31 May
> Iris 100 WUS $100 1 May - 31 July
> Shell 50 bonus with minimum 100L cumulative V-Power Nitro or Diesel 1-31 May
> Lowes 5X WUS $100 or more 12-18 May
> 
> That's the first two pages of the booklet (2 more to go). I'll try to figure out how to post an image.
> 
> The cover says
> Plus, get over 1,100 AIR MILES bonus  miles
> But I can't find any details with regards to how many coupons we need to use to trigger the bonus miles. I'm thinking the bonus miles are just the coupon value. No extra for completing multiple offers like last May?!



Sorry, but what does WUS stand for?  Never seen that acronym before.


----------



## zatharas

ottawamom said:


> Update! No one tells this Airmile mom that she can't have the airmiles.  I called Rexall Corporate customer service, they were useless.  They said they would have the store manager get back to me.  Called a couple of other stores, finally got a live person, she said if it was a promotion in the flyer then yes it would be honoured.  She said the cashier I spoke with may have misinterpreted the note from head office.  Because they have a spend $40 get 40AM promotion on this weekend (you can't use your spend on the Ultimate Dining card towards that promo, or any other gift card for that matter), but the ad in flyer should work.
> 
> Long story short I went back to the store and tried one (don't know why I didn't do that in the first place).  It worked no problem.  So I picked up two others.
> 
> DilEmma thanks for posting the Detour info. Looks like lots of great deals upcoming.




 The fine print on the flyer indicated that Rexall Branded Gift Cards do receive Airmiles. I called the customer service desk and they confirmed this.


----------



## ottawamom

bgula said:


> Sorry, but what does WUS stand for?  Never seen that acronym before.



WUS - When you spend



zatharas said:


> The fine print on the flyer indicated that Rexall Branded Gift Cards do receive Airmiles. I called the customer service desk and they confirmed this.



This was a Ultimate Dining Card issued by Cara Corporation and under normal circumstances it wouldn't have qualified for any Bonus miles but they have a special promotion on page 6 for Mother's Day which when you buy a $50 card you get 40 AM.  I'm amazed you got any answer at all from the Customer Service people because all they wanted to do to help me was get the store manager to call me back (which he did promptly).  They weren't going to commit to any answer or clarification of any kind.  I find this odd because the people I deal with in the store are generally wonderful.

Good to know about the "Rexall" GC. Will tuck that away for future use.


----------



## bababear_50

Zatharas and Ottawamom 
???

"Good to know about the "Rexall" GC. Will tuck that away for future use"

"The fine print on the flyer indicated that Rexall Branded Gift Cards do receive Airmiles. I called the customer service desk and they confirmed this."

So
if I buy a rexall gift card I get Airmiles?
Is this a one time only thing or always?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

GULP!!! IS THIS A GIFT CARD ROULETTE AGAIN.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank goodness for new blood to the thread bringing enlightened interpretation of the rules to us.

I've pulled out the magnifying glass and this is what the fine print on the back of the flyer says

"Air Miles Base offer is one reward miles earned per $20 spent in store.  Air Miles Base and Bonus offers exclude prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal service and stamps, Gift Cards(except Rexall Branded Gift Card), Gift Card Express, lottery tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes."

Looks like they're in. Anyone want to give it a try?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Thank goodness for new blood to the thread bringing enlightened interpretation of the rules to us.
> 
> I've pulled out the magnifying glass and this is what the fine print on the back of the flyer says
> 
> "Air Miles Base offer is one reward miles earned per $20 spent in store.  Air Miles Base and Bonus offers exclude prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal service and stamps, Gift Cards(except Rexall Branded Gift Card), Gift Card Express, lottery tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes."
> 
> Looks like they're in. Anyone want to give it a try?


So is the thought to buy a Rexall Gift card, get the 40 Airmiles for spending $40 plus the standard airmiles?  Then when it is spent at Rexall you would get airmiles on the purchases?


----------



## bababear_50

thinking thinking thinking...Hmmmmmm
We need Mort1331 to figure this one out but I think Mort might be still GULPing down the
poweraid,,lol...

step #1  Buy a 40.00 Rexall gift card and get 40 bonus points for spending $4o.oo dollars.

step #2 Use the Rexall gift card to buy a Visa card,and get 40 points for spending $40.00 dollars
etc etc etc,,????


----------



## mort1331

Hmm, not sure because I have never shopped at Rexall. But if you can do the Sobeys swap as I call it with the Rex card it could work.
Step 1, Buy a $40 Rexall card, get 40 bonus 
Step 2 Buy another $40 Rexall card with the first Rexall card, get another 40 points
Step 3, rinse, repeat.
Now Sobeys let it go for a little bit but shut it down with no buying a gift card with a gift card. So went one step more and bought a Visa card with the gift card, then a gift card with the Visa. That worked for a while, but was shut down too. Only made about 8000 points on whole thing. Should have got greedy.
Now the Rex would not work with the Visa. 40 points is really only $4 in AM conversion. A Visa prepaid has a min $3.95 activation charge. So doesnt work. The reason it worked at Sobeys was first round was 200 points and next was 150. So that pays for itself.

So you would need someone to try and buy a Rex card with a Rex card.
Sorry that is all the help I can give. Good Luck.

Gotta go pee now, one more case of Poweraid done.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I have to pick up a few things today so I will see if I can buy a Rexall card and get the 40 bonus
points and then use the card to buy the products to get an additional 40 points. I report back later if it works.
Have a great day
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

https://detour.airmiles.ca/en/home

Sign up before tomorrow for an extra 5 AM.


----------



## Debbie

DilEmma said:


> You guys are AirMiles ninjas! You have totally inspired me to re-look at AM, thanks for all the info!


  Yes, I don't have a Rexall near me, but I DO have a Foodland. I've never really bothered with AM, but I am rethinking now.....THANK YOU ALL!



ottawamom said:


> Swiss Chalet and Harvey's fans! Rexall has the Ultimate Dinning Card $50 get 40AM this weekend.  It's a small almost unnoticeable ad in the flyer.


Good to know. I could use that for birthday gifts that need to be sent by mail. Is this something that you should only purchase 1 at 1 transaction?  Or if you buy 2, would you get 80AM?


----------



## Debbie

DilEmma said:


> I've been lurking here for a few months and signed up today because I can actually answer this.
> 
> And of course I'd like to say hi! I'm from Ottawa too. Thanks for all your great info here.


Not sure why this didn't come through in my post above, but


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> Yes, I don't have a Rexall near me, but I DO have a Foodland. I've never really bothered with AM, but I am rethinking now.....THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> Good to know. I could use that for birthday gifts that need to be sent by mail. Is this something that you should only purchase 1 at 1 transaction?  Or if you buy 2, would you get 80AM?




Should be 40 AM each, no matter how many you buy.  So if you buy 2 you would get 80.


----------



## bababear_50

Although the staff at my local Rexall agree with me that I should have received 40 bonus Airmiles for buying $40.00 rexall gift card the points didn't show up. They directed me to speak with the store manager who is not in until Monday or to call Airmiles direct.
I did convince my son to spend $40.00 so I didn't come home empty handed.

Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Although the staff at my local Rexall agree with me that I should have received 40 bonus Airmiles for buying $40.00 rexall gift card the points didn't show up. They directed me to speak with the store manager who is not in until Monday or to call Airmiles direct.
> I did convince my son to spend $40.00 so I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Sucks, good luck


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Although the staff at my local Rexall agree with me that I should have received 40 bonus Airmiles for buying $40.00 rexall gift card the points didn't show up. They directed me to speak with the store manager who is not in until Monday or to call Airmiles direct.
> I did convince my son to spend $40.00 so I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Did the GC earn base miles?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Pretty slim pickings in our Safeway flyer this week.  Apparently we are supposed to be getting a Rexall, however I haven't heard anything since last year.  I'm crossing my fingers it's still happening so I can rack up AM for our 2019 trip!


----------



## star72232

With the detour bonus coupons - is the 15X miles at Sobeys good for all miles, or just base miles?  If it's all miles, definitely worth it.  If it's just base, maybe.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Although the staff at my local Rexall agree with me that I should have received 40 bonus Airmiles for buying $40.00 rexall gift card the points didn't show up. They directed me to speak with the store manager who is not in until Monday or to call Airmiles direct.
> I did convince my son to spend $40.00 so I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for trying. I'll try another weekend and see if anything comes of it. We'll have to watch and see if the fine print changes in the next few weeks.  Let us know what comes of you chat on Monday.



star72232 said:


> With the detour bonus coupons - is the 15X miles at Sobeys good for all miles, or just base miles?  If it's all miles, definitely worth it.  If it's just base, maybe.



Last time they had one of these it was on the base miles only. So if you spend $80 you'll get 60AM (4x15) plus whatever bonus miles you get from your shop. Use those $80 to only purchase big AM bonus offer items you could walk away with 200-300AM for the shop.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@damo does the license plate on your car say 'damo'  because if so I was driving along behind you on Upper Middle last week.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Did the GC earn base miles?


Hi Hon
In the purchase of the gift cards I earned 2 base miles
I didn't try to use them (spend the 4 -$10.00  Rexall Gift cards) as I wanted to have them to show the manager on Monday. Although I guess I really don't need the actual GC as I have the receipt.
Hmmm........ maybe I need to go shopping again.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Interesting that you got base miles on the GC.  When I purchased the Ultimate Dining Card I got the Bonus posted in the flyer but no Base miles for the purchase.


----------



## DilEmma

So, I did a test at my Rexall:
I bought a $40 Rexall Gift Card (the kind you can load any amount on). Two base miles only. The cashier was not even going to swipe my Air Miles card at first.

I'm not sure going forward that I'll bother with buying a Rexall gift card before I go shopping. I do this at Shoppers Drug Mart (SDM) to earn double SDM points but I don't think .20 cents of Air Miles is worth the trouble.


----------



## DilEmma

Ottawamom, I purchased the $50 Ultimate Dining card and got 40 bonus miles and 0 base points as well. Though I wasn't expecting any base miles. This was in a separate transaction from above. The fine print on the back of the flyer exempts Rexall gift cards in their exclusions for base points. Too bad the spend $40 get 40 didn't work. I love loop holes.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> In the purchase of the gift cards I earned 2 base miles
> I didn't try to use them (spend the 4 -$10.00  Rexall Gift cards) as I wanted to have them to show the manager on Monday. Although I guess I really don't need the actual GC as I have the receipt.
> Hmmm........ maybe I need to go shopping again.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks for your reply. I'm looking forward to hearing your Monday results.


----------



## DilEmma

Various gift cards at Sobeys earn Air Miles base points. Currently Sobeys has $50 Canadian Tire gift cards for $45. That's just a 10% savings but the gift cards are good for the gas stations. That's almost like 10 cents off / litre. And Canadian Tire price matches. Certainly not a hoard of Air Miles. But a great gas deal. And a better Air Miles deal than we get at Shell.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm looking forward to hearing your Monday results.



So 
I got the phone wait time of 2 hours or more routine,,, so I did the online chat with "Karl"
he says it can take up to 120 days for the  BONUS airmiles to post and to call back if they do not appear by then. 
Oh well I will file this one for the time being.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just got in from my local Rexall---oh boy
Yes Head office is aware the flyer was misprinted,,all cashiers will be trained to warn people that no Bonus or regular airmiles on Rexall Brand Gift cards and hopefully soon the flyer will be corrected.
They honored my purchase with the 40 bonus airmiles,,manager used a special code.
I used the Gift Cards 4x$10.00 to purchase a few things and guess what....one of the gift cards wouldn't work.....so after much messing about they reduce one of my purchases to make up the $10.00.
Then they ( one manager,one assistant manager and one head cashier,, realized they forgot to scan my mobile app and I was now out another 40 bonus points............................................................................................................................................................................................... and the 10.00 of the product cost me 15 bonus airmiles loss................................
All is well as they Manager was able to add in my airmiles using some special code.
Soooo all is well now.
Now off to make dinner.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I just got in from my local Rexall---oh boy
> Yes Head office is aware the flyer was misprinted,,all cashiers will be trained to warn people that no Bonus or regular airmiles on Rexall Brand Gift cards and hopefully soon the flyer will be corrected.
> They honored my purchase with the 40 bonus airmiles,,manager used a special code.
> I used the Gift Cards 4x$10.00 to purchase a few things and guess what....one of the gift cards wouldn't work.....so after much messing about they reduce one of my purchases to make up the $10.00.
> Then they ( one manager,one assistant manager and one head cashier,, realized they forgot to scan my mobile app and I was now out another 40 bonus points............................................................................................................................................................................................... and the 10.00 of the product cost me 15 bonus airmiles loss................................
> All is well as they Manager was able to add in my airmiles using some special code.
> Soooo all is well now.
> Now off to make dinner.
> Hugs Mel


Good job staying on it. But this is also one of the reasons I try to look for the big payoffs, they dont happen often, but when they do. Just saying dont go near my Sobeys. LOL


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I just got in from my local Rexall---oh boy
> Yes Head office is aware the flyer was misprinted,,all cashiers will be trained to warn people that no Bonus or regular airmiles on Rexall Brand Gift cards and hopefully soon the flyer will be corrected.
> They honored my purchase with the 40 bonus airmiles,,manager used a special code.
> I used the Gift Cards 4x$10.00 to purchase a few things and guess what....one of the gift cards wouldn't work.....so after much messing about they reduce one of my purchases to make up the $10.00.
> Then they ( one manager,one assistant manager and one head cashier,, realized they forgot to scan my mobile app and I was now out another 40 bonus points............................................................................................................................................................................................... and the 10.00 of the product cost me 15 bonus airmiles loss................................
> All is well as they Manager was able to add in my airmiles using some special code.
> Soooo all is well now.
> Now off to make dinner.
> Hugs Mel



Good for you.  Crazy Airmiles Moms unite.  They will not deprive us of our hard earned Airmiles!


----------



## DizzyDis

Wow! Way to go for persistence! I hadn't been to Sobeys in a while, so loaded up my offers and saw that I had 2 different offers on the same card: spend $100 get 30AM and spend $110 get 30AM. I also liked the flyer meal combo with the pork tenderloin (great price!) peppers and arugula for 50 AM, so decided to get my essentials at Sobeys this week. 

As usual, the 50AM meal offer didn't come through, not did one of the 30 AM online loaded offers, so went to Customer Service and they told me I had to call. Called when I get home and they say they can do the online one, but the 50 meal deal must be done at store. They finally did it (since I said Sobeys had told me I had to call), but definitely shows you need to be your own advocate as you can't trust it to all happen on its own. Can't say I am super impressed with the process, but I did end up with almost 300 AM at the end of it, so I guess it is worth the hassle!!

Thanks again to all who post the best deals here, am going to keep checking this post as part of my grocery planning routine!


----------



## ottawamom

I've said this before.  Do a quick tally of your AM bonuses before you get to the cash.  Check your receipt immediately.  If the two numbers aren't close (within 10AM) have a seat in one of the chairs they always have at the front of the store and compare your list with the receipt. I've had Customer Service tell me I'm supposed to call before but they have always just added the miles for me.  Baffles me as to how you're supposed to be able to prove anything over the phone.  Any offer from corporate that hasn't shown up on the receipt hasn't come in a few weeks later like they said it would.  I hold on to my receipts and go back and get them to add them at the store.

On another topic.  Check out your stash of make-up ladies and do up your shopping list for this weekend.  Use your Detour coupon plus another secret one and you'll get some great airmiles this coming weekend. Will post more when the flyers are out.


----------



## damo

AND....if those miles don't come up at Sobeys and you have to go to Customer Service, make sure that those Air Miles show up in the little square at the bottom of the receipt.  I don't know how many times the cashier at guest services has run it through without entering the special code from the binder and then swear it will work.  It never does and I have to go back.  Now I insist that if the miles aren't in the square, that they do it until they are in the square.  Most of the time it is for the 50 bonus miles because one of the items isn't rung in correctly.


----------



## DilEmma

The Keg steakhouse $50 gift cards at Sobeys earn 70 Air Miles starting tomorrow.


----------



## rella's fan

I also saw the spend $100, get 100 air miles at Sobeys - does this include gift cards (I'm assuming not other gift cards but Sobeys gift cards)?


----------



## ottawamom

I don't see anywhere where it is specifically excluded but Sobey's doesn't usually allow gift cards to earn bonus miles unless it is a special bonus offer (Buy $100GC earn  "x" AM)


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall -this weekend, Spend $50 on cosmetics earn 100AM (coupon in Detour flyer). You may be able to double that up with the in store Bonus of spend $50 get 110AM.  The bonus earned with the coupon in the Detour flyer will take 4-6wks to show up in your account.  The in store bonus should be in your account the next day.


----------



## DilEmma

Just an FYI for anyone else who was thinking of trying to stack the Metro Detour coupon and the instore offer... I gave it a try today and realized the Detour coupon is NOT a coupon (no barcode, no coupon code). It's just an 'ad' for the same offer in the flyer (get 20 WUS $60, get 40 WUS ... ). And it's that annoying Metro habit of not posting the Air Miles bonus immediately on the receipt. So you won't really know if you got them until they post some weeks later. Or not.

Anyway, just in case others were going to give it a try...


----------



## mort1331

We will have to see, I will check out the Keg and $100 Friday. That would be a great stack if possible. Good if even you cant, that is 14%off the keg when you think that 70 points equals $7.
I see they have Gatorade on again, it will depend on the cost of them to get the 50 points, keep you posted. Although I am not sure if my wife will let me in the house with another 20 cases, no matter how good the deal is.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> And it's that annoying Metro habit of not posting the Air Miles bonus immediately on the receipt. So you won't really know if you got them until they post some weeks later. Or not.
> 
> Anyway, just in case others were going to give it a try...



That was my issue with that offer as well.  I'm still waiting to receive my 100AM from a Bonus offer Airmiles had going in March.(Purchase at 3 of these sponsors before the end of March get 100AM.  I could be waiting 120 days for that one). I ended up using two coupons I got in the mail today for spend $20 get 10AM on things I wanted in the flyer instead of their spend $60 get 20AM.



mort1331 said:


> I see they have Gatorade on again, it will depend on the cost of them to get the 50 points, keep you posted.



It doesn't look like it's nearly as good as the last deal.  You have to buy 4 "packs" of six botlles or 4 cans of powder to get the 50AM.  I had the boys keep the bottles from the last round and wash them out(for water when they head out an loose their water bottles) so I was thinking of getting the powder this time and they can make up their own bottles.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> That was my issue with that offer as well.  I'm still waiting to receive my 100AM from a Bonus offer Airmiles had going in March.(Purchase at 3 of these sponsors before the end of March get 100AM.  I could be waiting 120 days for that one).


Me too. Kept my receipts just in case. Earning is fairly easy, tracking Air Miles posting though... That is a bit laborious. Except for Rexall and LCBO. Metro and Shell are the worst IMO.


----------



## bababear_50

It's time for me to restock and earn 100 Airmiles at Rexall this weekend (spend 50.00)
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer

Purex is reasonably priced at $2.99 each (limit of 3)
Peak Frean cookies and Dad's cookies 2 for $5.00 (limit of 4)
Royal Tissues 6 boxes $3.99
Royal Bath tissue $3.99
Diet coke 6 pack $2.49 (limit of 6)


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the update Mel, I did up my shopping list for tomorrow at Rexall but I think I will swap out one or two of my items.  I didn't notice the limits on some of the products.

DilEmma, if you're familiar with spreadsheets its easy to set one up and track your AM as you earn them.  I have a separate column where I keep track of the AM that have been posted to my account and the ones that are still outstanding(O/S).  I'm more than just a little obsessed at the moment as I am 150AM away from making Onyx.  Those O/S AM that are going to take 120days to come through are driving me nuts.  I want to make it to the next level next week!


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the update Mel, I did up my shopping list for tomorrow at Rexall but I think I will swap out one or two of my items.  I didn't notice the limits on some of the products.
> 
> DilEmma, if you're familiar with spreadsheets its easy to set one up and track your AM as you earn them.  I have a separate column where I keep track of the AM that have been posted to my account and the ones that are still outstanding(O/S).  I'm more than just a little obsessed at the moment as I am 150AM away from making Onyx.  Those O/S AM that are going to take 120days to come through are driving me nuts.  I want to make it to the next level next week!



Congrats! I would be curious to hear if there are some good benefits associated with Onyx, I haven't really seen anything as a benefit since making gold, so am curious. Also, if there are some Gold benefits I should be taking advantage of, please feel free to fill me in!!


----------



## bgula

DizzyDis said:


> Congrats! I would be curious to hear if there are some good benefits associated with Onyx, I haven't really seen anything as a benefit since making gold, so am curious. Also, if there are some Gold benefits I should be taking advantage of, please feel free to fill me in!!



I'm Onyx and I've yet to see anything of value from it.  If anyone can point out something I'm missing I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mort1331

Onyx here, couple of Gatorade purchases does that.. No huge advantage that I see, even calling I still had to wait for a while. You do get a fancy black card with an expiry on one year. The one advantage I have seen but it is with the BMO airmiles card is 25% off needed AM for flights. Looking at end of sept and to fly from Toronto to Orlando 2100AM per flight.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the update Mel, I did up my shopping list for tomorrow at Rexall but I think I will swap out one or two of my items.  I didn't notice the limits on some of the products.
> 
> DilEmma, if you're familiar with spreadsheets its easy to set one up and track your AM as you earn them.  I have a separate column where I keep track of the AM that have been posted to my account and the ones that are still outstanding(O/S).  I'm more than just a little obsessed at the moment as I am 150AM away from making Onyx.  Those O/S AM that are going to take 120days to come through are driving me nuts.  I want to make it to the next level next week!


Congrats, hard work pays off.


----------



## ottawamom

I thought one big bonus was that your airmiles don't expire.  Not that anyone on this thread keeps them around long enough to reach that fate.  Also I was told you get better deals on the things you can buy on the airmiles site. Personally I just like to be working towards a goal.  Now I'm saving for the family trip to Disney in May 2018.  Hoping to get all our park passes and maybe even our air fare on miles. (5 of us, all adults) Shop, shop shop...

I also meant to add.  I was a Sobey's this morning the Gatorade is $5.99 (6 bottle pack or can of powder) You need to purchase 4 of these.  Can of powder makes 8litres.

The deal on the back of the Sobey's flyer (50AM) you need to get one meat and any two sides.  I got grapes and coleslaw (2.49ea) meat was 5.99.  Got my 50AM. I wasn't certain it was going to work.  The two veggies option was way less expensive than purchasing on of the cheese products.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I thought one big bonus was that your airmiles don't expire.  Not that anyone on this thread keeps them around long enough to reach that fate.  Also I was told you get better deals on the things you can buy on the airmiles site. Personally I just like to be working towards a goal.  Now I'm saving for the family trip to Disney in May 2018.  Hoping to get all our park passes and maybe even our air fare on miles. (5 of us, all adults) Shop, shop shop...
> 
> I also meant to add.  I was a Sobey's this morning the Gatorade is $5.99 (6 bottle pack or can of powder) You need to purchase 4 of these.  Can of powder makes 8litres.
> 
> The deal on the back of the Sobey's flyer (50AM) you need to get one meat and any two sides.  I got grapes and coleslaw (2.49ea) meat was 5.99.  Got my 50AM. I wasn't certain it was going to work.  The two veggies option was way less expensive than purchasing on of the cheese products.




Hi Hon
I missed the meat and two side when looking at the flyer Hmmmmm I think I need to try the Canadian Whisky and Apple bacon,,maybe some coleslaw and some peaches.
It does say "Pairings of your choice".....Hmmm the Ham looks good tooooo!
Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## worldwidepayne

ottawamom said:


> I thought one big bonus was that your airmiles don't expire.  Not that anyone on this thread keeps them around long enough to reach that fate.  Also I was told you get better deals on the things you can buy on the airmiles site. Personally I just like to be working towards a goal.  Now I'm saving for the family trip to Disney in May 2018.  Hoping to get all our park passes and maybe even our air fare on miles. (5 of us, all adults) Shop, shop shop...
> 
> I also meant to add.  I was a Sobey's this morning the Gatorade is $5.99 (6 bottle pack or can of powder) You need to purchase 4 of these.  Can of powder makes 8litres.
> 
> The deal on the back of the Sobey's flyer (50AM) you need to get one meat and any two sides.  I got grapes and coleslaw (2.49ea) meat was 5.99.  Got my 50AM. I wasn't certain it was going to work.  The two veggies option was way less expensive than purchasing on of the cheese products.


Hey Ottawamom:  you and I have very similar plans.  I'm saving for a trip with my family too.  Goal is officially 2019, but I'm saying 2018 if we can do it.   I have 5 kids (so 7 altogether).  I've earned 3- 5 day tickets so far and when I'm done with tickets,  I'm going to see if I can get enough AM to manage to get flights.  Big challenge,  but I'm competitive by nature so I quite enjoy the little project.   It would be fun to keep in touch to see how we are getting along with these long term goals.


----------



## Misha72683

I bought 4 Keg gift cards because we're going out for my son's birthday/my bff's birthday and mother's day joint celebration. I managed to combine 3 celebrations into one and get 280 airmiles because of it. 

I think airmiles do expire now, after like 5 or 10 years? They never used to but now I think they do.


----------



## mort1331

Went and picked up 2 keg cards, since we go anyway, did not get the bonus of 100 points for spending 100 on weekend, no gc allowed for that. 
As for the Onyx level, the point dont expire as long as you maintain Onyx level. Well I will be using the points before they ever get close to that, plus get the park passes before they go up again. They dont expire so nice to have.
Happy shopping all. Oh as Ottawamom said the Gatorade is not so good this time.


----------



## bababear_50

Rant ahead

Picked up a restock 13 pkgs of Royale Toilet tissue--I hate going to the Rexall on the way home from work. They need to get rid of the man who works there,,he was upset that I took all of the 3 ply packages instead of the 2 ply. Well if the price is the same I am going to take all of the 3 ply and I am sorry I emptied your shelf but hey aren't you supposed to be in the business of selling products?.

Sobeys had no bacon and no hotdogs (on the next shipment, due in a day or two) so I picked up the Ham and mustard (honey dijon) and some peaches,,
No airmiles --- they said I must pair the food beside the ham (in Ad),,,I said NO the ad says with 2 pairings of MY choice.
Ham $5.99
Mustard $1.99
Peaches $1.99
------------------= 50 Airmiles

The customer service gave the 50 points and an apology.
So this weekend I've racked up 269 Airmiles.
My goal is $400.00 worth of Gift Cards (Visa) for March Break 2017.
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Rant ahead
> 
> Picked up a restock 13 pkgs of Royale Toilet tissue--I hate going to the Rexall on the way home from work. They need to get rid of the man who works there,,he was upset that I took all of the 3 ply packages instead of the 2 ply. Well if the price is the same I am going to take all of the 3 ply and I am sorry I emptied your shelf but hey aren't you supposed to be in the business of selling products?.
> 
> Sobeys had no bacon and no hotdogs (on the next shipment, due in a day or two) so I picked up the Ham and mustard (honey dijon) and some peaches,,
> No airmiles --- they said I must pair the food beside the ham (in Ad),,,I said NO the ad says with 2 pairings of MY choice.
> Ham $5.99
> Mustard $1.99
> Peaches $1.99
> ------------------= 50 Airmiles
> 
> The customer service gave the 50 points and an apology.
> So this weekend I've racked up 269 Airmiles.
> My goal is $400.00 worth of Gift Cards (Visa) for March Break 2017.
> Happy shopping
> Hugs Mel


Very nice, its nice knowing ahead what your supposed to get., Do you get Visa's with AM? never seen that, how many AMs for 400?


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Very nice, its nice knowing ahead what your supposed to get., Do you get Visa's with AM? never seen that, how many AMs for 400?



I can use my cash rewards airmiles to buy gift cards at Shell. I haven't tried it with Visa yet but I have used them to buy Starbucks, and a few other restaurant gift cards and gas gift cards.
95 airmiles is = to $10.00
I think you can cash out 750 cash reward airmiles per day.
So I figure I will need about 4,000 airmiles ,to get $400.00, I hope my math is correct?
Hugs Mel

link to some information
http://www.shell.ca/en/products-services/shell-for-drivers/card-services/air-miles/cash.html


----------



## mort1331

I see, I just have it set to dream rewards. Math works, it just shy of 4000 needed, 3800. Good luck.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50, When you picked up your things at Rexall did the AM post properly to your account.  I went on Friday purchased $50.27 before taxes, I got 2AM for the purchase plus 2 bonus AM for something I bought.  They haven't posted the 110AM Bonus yet.  Did yours go through? If so I'll go back to the store tomorrow to get them to correct the situation.  I wonder if I was just to close $50 for it to count.

Having posted this the AM will likely show up within the next hour.  There's something to be said for putting it out into the universe.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> bababear_50, When you picked up your things at Rexall did the AM post properly to your account.  I went on Friday purchased $50.27 before taxes, I got 2AM for the purchase plus 2 bonus AM for something I bought.  They haven't posted the 110AM Bonus yet.  Did yours go through? If so I'll go back to the store tomorrow to get them to correct the situation.  I wonder if I was just to close $50 for it to count.
> 
> Having posted this the AM will likely show up within the next hour.  There's something to be said for putting it out into the universe.



Hi Hon,,Mel here
I am waiting on Rexall = 200
and Sobeys = 50
I know their system (airmiles online computer) was down last night. I kept my receipts that have the correct amounts on them just incase they don't get posted yet.
Hopefully they will update soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, good to know.  They just usually post within 24hrs, so I was a little worried.  I have my receipt just in case as well.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> bababear_50, When you picked up your things at Rexall did the AM post properly to your account.  I went on Friday purchased $50.27 before taxes, I got 2AM for the purchase plus 2 bonus AM for something I bought.  They haven't posted the 110AM Bonus yet.  Did yours go through? If so I'll go back to the store tomorrow to get them to correct the situation.  I wonder if I was just to close $50 for it to count.
> 
> Having posted this the AM will likely show up within the next hour.  There's something to be said for putting it out into the universe.



Did the points show at the bottom of the receipt?  Their spend $50 on beauty get 100 AM points shows immediately on the receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Did the points show at the bottom of the receipt?  Their spend $50 on beauty get 100 AM points shows immediately on the receipt.



They all showed on my receipt.  But just 4 of the 114 I earned showed up in my account on the weekend.  The 110 on the spend $50 on almost anything in the store get 110AM didn't show up with them which I thought was odd.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> They all showed on my receipt.  But just 4 of the 114 I earned showed up in my account on the weekend.  The 110 on the spend $50 on almost anything in the store get 110AM didn't show up with them which I thought was odd.



That is odd.  I've usually had them come up within a couple of days.


----------



## ottawamom

All is well in my Airmiles world.  The missing airmiles were finally posted to my account, they were back dated as if they should have been posted on May 6 so I guess it was just one of those computer glitches.  I spoke with the cashier at the store this afternoon and she said they can take up to 3 weeks to post on average.


----------



## DizzyDis

Interesting surprise appearance in my account... I had received several of those "come back to AirMilesShops and we will give you a bonus 25 AM" emails some time ago and had made some purchases and then think I lost track of them, wasn't sure if I had missed expiration dates, etc and they just suddenly appeared, probably over 2-3 months since I made the purchases. So, 25+25+10 surprise AM are great, so keep your eyes open and hopefully some of you will see some of them too! Also, please let me know if there is another reason that I am missing, since that is the only explanation I can come up with for their appearance!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Interesting surprise appearance in my account... I had received several of those "come back to AirMilesShops and we will give you a bonus 25 AM" emails some time ago and had made some purchases and then think I lost track of them, wasn't sure if I had missed expiration dates, etc and they just suddenly appeared, probably over 2-3 months since I made the purchases. So, 25+25+10 surprise AM are great, so keep your eyes open and hopefully some of you will see some of them too! Also, please let me know if there is another reason that I am missing, since that is the only explanation I can come up with for their appearance!


While I was on vacation I checked my balance and had an extra 80 -100 points that I wasn't expecting too. I can't even see where they were put on but I was thinking there was a promo a few months ago (March maybe?) where if you used three of the offers on the site you would get a bonus wasn't there?
I vaguely remember something about it.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer is out
Get 200 Airmiles with the purchase of a 150.00 Sobeys Gift card.
Orange juice ,lemons and limes = 25 airmiles.
Hugs Mel
Link here
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Flyer is out
> Get 200 Airmiles with the purchase of a 150.00 Sobeys Gift card.
> Orange juice ,lemons and limes = 25 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> Link here
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


wow thats ok, have to check it out, havent got ours yet.
thanks Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Flyer is out
> Get 200 Airmiles with the purchase of a 150.00 Sobeys Gift card.
> Orange juice ,lemons and limes = 25 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> Link here
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


I was just coming to report this!!

I'll be picking up $300 in gift cards for sure.


----------



## ottawamom

We are so on top of all the AM deals.  I'm kind of likening this thread to the free dining thread (but for Canadians and airmiles).  Gift cards here I come.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> We are so on top of all the AM deals.  I'm kind of likening this thread to the free dining thread (but for Canadians and airmiles).  Gift cards here I come.



I've been a long time reader on the Budget board and was always so envious of all the great deals that U.S. residents have that we don't. I love this thread because it's something we can use too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Newbie here from Nova Scotia! Planning a huge family trip for January 2018.

I am also a MAJOR AM collector!  In fact, my family thinks it hilarious all the points I rack up.  Alas, they love how it benefits them in the travel game 

Anyhoo, I'm currently sitting at 2997 miles, awaiting on two 100 bonus transactions, I just signed up for Sobeys MC to get the 400 AM and also American Express Platinum to get 2,000 AM!  
When I checked to see the number of miles needed for Disney passes, I was shocked at how much that had gone up! 3550 for a 5-day adult and 3325 for a child 5-day! Yikes!


----------



## Misha72683

I love this thread! I got 280 miles with the Keg gift cards last weekend and I'll buy at least $300 of the Sobey's cards (maybe $450) because my son's birthday party is in two weeks and I know I'll be spending a bunch on groceries then. Going over the flyer there's another 60 or so bonus miles for stuff we need/could use.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Flyer is out
> Get 200 Airmiles with the purchase of a 150.00 Sobeys Gift card.
> Orange juice ,lemons and limes = 25 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> Link here
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888



Can all of you AM experts give me a rough idea as to when I might see the AM posted if I buy the Sobeys gift card(s)? Is it instant or do I have to wait a while before they post to my account? Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## pigletto

alohamom said:


> Can all of you AM experts give me a rough idea as to when I might see the AM posted if I buy the Sobeys gift card(s)? Is it instant or do I have to wait a while before they post to my account? Thanks in advance folks!


I can't say for absolute sure but it should be like most Sobey's promos. If you shop before end of day Saturday, you would see the points post next Thursday or Friday. If you shop Sunday or later it will be another cycle and you will be waiting until the 26th or 27th for them to post.
This isn't written in stone, but generally how their points post. It could be different because it's a bonus promo but I've done gift card promos with them in the past and the points have posted how I outlined.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Newbie here from Nova Scotia! Planning a huge family trip for January 2018.
> 
> I am also a MAJOR AM collector!  In fact, my family thinks it hilarious all the points I rack up.  Alas, they love how it benefits them in the travel game
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm currently sitting at 2997 miles, awaiting on two 100 bonus transactions, I just signed up for Sobeys MC to get the 400 AM and also American Express Platinum to get 2,000 AM!
> When I checked to see the number of miles needed for Disney passes, I was shocked at how much that had gone up! 3550 for a 5-day adult and 3325 for a child 5-day! Yikes!


Points sure have gone up, but if you factor in the current exchange rate, it's still way cheaper to get them through airmiles than to buy them outright. That concerns me that they will go up again, but I don't know that for sure. If I were you I would order each ticket as soon as I had the miles for them to beat any increases.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Points sure have gone up, but if you factor in the current exchange rate, it's still way cheaper to get them through airmiles than to buy them outright. That concerns me that they will go up again, but I don't know that for sure. If I were you I would order each ticket as soon as I had the miles for them to beat any increases.



Yes, that's what I was hoping to do. But, if the dollar goes up again in the next 1.5 years, I'll be out money. I guess it's a chance I'd have to be willing to take.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, that's what I was hoping to do. But, if the dollar goes up again in the next 1.5 years, I'll be out money. I guess it's a chance I'd have to be willing to take.


True. I wasn't taking into consideration how far out your trip was. I suppose it's still much better to earn the points from your regular shopping to get the tickets than to pay cash.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm so dedicated to collecting AM that I plan on spending $10 on Comte cheese at Sobeys just so that I will earn 50 miles LMAO!  I don't plan on eating that cheese. Period.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> I can't say for absolute sure but it should be like most Sobey's promos. If you shop before end of day Saturday, you would see the points post next Thursday or Friday. If you shop Sunday or later it will be another cycle and you will be waiting until the 26th or 27th for them to post.
> This isn't written in stone, but generally how their points post. It could be different because it's a bonus promo but I've done gift card promos with them in the past and the points have posted how I outlined.



Thanks so much Pigletto!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, partners have up to 120 days to post bonus miles.  If I'm waiting for a large bonus (e.g., 100 miles), I always write down when 120 days is from the time of purchase.  The NS Liquor Store sometimes forgets to post my bonus miles, so I have to keep track. I then log into the Air Miles Chat Line and the rep will apply the miles right away, if it's past the 120 day mark.

It's annoying to have to monitor it, but worth in the long run


----------



## mort1331

Its all good as long as you don't overspend just to get a few airmiles. Remember each AM equals approx. $0.10. if using dream miles. The cash miles works as 95am = $10. So as others have said to buy the cheese even if not eating it, well may not be the best.


----------



## BLAZEY

I am so jealous of the Sobey's flyer! We have Thrifty foods which is owned by Sobey's but we don't get airmiles promotions like the Sobey's one's!


----------



## Debbie

Thanks to this thread, Foodland doing some Air Miles perks from their flyer and AM per $20 visit, I dug out my Air Miles MC and will be using it as much as possible.


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Also, partners have up to 120 days to post bonus miles.  If I'm waiting for a large bonus (e.g., 100 miles), I always write down when 120 days is from the time of purchase.  The NS Liquor Store sometimes forgets to post my bonus miles, so I have to keep track. I then log into the Air Miles Chat Line and the rep will apply the miles right away, if it's past the 120 day mark.
> 
> It's annoying to have to monitor it, but worth in the long run



hmmm, see this is exactly why I asked. As much as I want to think I will be on top of this kind of thing, I will forget for sure and I dont want to go out of my way to get AMs if there is the possibility they may not post or the correct amount wont post etc. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Misha72683

mort1331 said:


> Its all good as long as you don't overspend just to get a few airmiles. Remember each AM equals approx. $0.10. if using dream miles. The cash miles works as 95am = $10. So as others have said to buy the cheese even if not eating it, well may not be the best.



Yes, the 50 airmiles are worth roughly $5.20, so not worth the cost of the cheese. I won't buy stuff I won't eat for that reason, but I will buy stuff that I'll eat but wouldn't normally buy (I'll pick up cottage cheese this week).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, I likely won't buy the crappy cheese in the end, but I am sucker for those bonus miles when they are 50+ for like $10


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Separate question...

Has anyone ever bought miles when Air Miles has them on sale to purchase outright?  Is that ever a good deal?


----------



## ILovePixieDust

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Separate question...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought miles when Air Miles has them on sale to purchase outright?  Is that ever a good deal?



I think the only time I would ever buy air miles (and it would have to be an exception!) is to top up miles I already have for a special deal that it about tho expire. And even then would only purchase a very small amount. To purchase miles outright to increase your amount of miles seems to be a waste as the point of miles is to get return on purchases that you are already making. If i needed to purchase miles, I would just as well spend my cash directly on the reward that I wanted.


----------



## jjpet

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Separate question...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought miles when Air Miles has them on sale to purchase outright?  Is that ever a good deal?



I have occasionally received email offers from Air Miles to purchase miles 1/2 off, (the cost then being 15 cents/mile).  I haven't calculated this out at all, but I'm wondering if there might be a cost benefit to buying some at that price... if I was using the miles for Disney passes, and if the Canadian dollar was really low.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, that's what I was hoping to do. But, if the dollar goes up again in the next 1.5 years, I'll be out money. I guess it's a chance I'd have to be willing to take.



5 Day Base $362US (taxes incl) cost 3550AM (no taxes to be paid). You are saving the entire exchange rate (3550AM=$373 CDN cash (95AM=$10)).  There is no way we are going back to the two currencies being at par anytime soon so you will always be ahead on the deal.  There is a chance that Airmiles may increase the number of AM needed for the park tickets or they may decide not to carry the park tickets at all (purely speculation).

Bottom line.  I don't think you will be out money by using your AM as earned towards tickets as opposed to waiting until you have enough to get them for the whole family closer to your trip date. There is no cash involved in the transaction with Airmiles.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

jjpet said:


> I have occasionally received email offers from Air Miles to purchase miles 1/2 off, (the cost then being 15 cents/mile).  I haven't calculated this out at all, but I'm wondering if there might be a cost benefit to buying some at that price... if I was using the miles for Disney passes, and if the Canadian dollar was really low.



Completely not worth it.

DisneyWorld Adult 7 day base ticket = 3775 miles X 0.15 = $566.25

Disneyland adult 5 day park hopper = 3600 miles X 0.15 = $540.00

Compare this to buying tickets direct in canadian dollars from a canadian retailer like Flight Centre:

DisneyWorld Adult 7 day base ticket = $514 incluing taxes and fees

Disneyland Adult 5 day park hopper = $409 including taxes and fees


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone know if you can buy a gift card with a gift card at Sobeys? Specifically, I am buying the Sobeys gift cards for the bonus airmiles this weekend. One of the items on my shopping list Saturday is a $25 gift card I need to get for a birthday gift. Just wondering if I can use one of my Sobey's gift cards to buy it.


----------



## Misha72683

Just back from Sobey's first bought 2 $150 gift cards and then got $140 of groceries (all stuff we needed, Friday is our normal shopping day) and got a total of 457 bonus miles, plus I still have $160 worth of gift cards for next week. In the last two weeks I have earned 860 airmiles just buying stuff I need anyway. I split 50/50 cash and dream. The dream are piling up for next year's Disney trip and the cash are being accumulated for baby stuff I need. Once the baby comes, I may switch to 100% dream or 25/75. We'll see.


----------



## pigletto

Misha72683 said:


> Just back from Sobey's first bought 2 $150 gift cards and then got $140 of groceries (all stuff we needed, Friday is our normal shopping day) and got a total of 457 bonus miles, plus I still have $160 worth of gift cards for next week. In the last two weeks I have earned 860 airmiles just buying stuff I need anyway. I split 50/50 cash and dream. The dream are piling up for next year's Disney trip and the cash are being accumulated for baby stuff I need. Once the baby comes, I may switch to 100% dream or 25/75. We'll see.


Fantastic job!!!
I'm itching to get out and get my cards and my shopping done but we aren't going until tomorrow morning.


----------



## ottawamom

I got my Sobey's cards today.  In case anyone is wondering I put them all through in one transaction and got the correct AM on the receipt. Picked up a few things at Sobey's for some more AM then I stopped in to pick up a loaf of bread at Rexall (for toast) so that I got a coupon for spend $30 get 50AM for next week Mon-Thu.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a gift card with a gift card at Sobeys? Specifically, I am buying the Sobeys gift cards for the bonus airmiles this weekend. One of the items on my shopping list Saturday is a $25 gift card I need to get for a birthday gift. Just wondering if I can use one of my Sobey's gift cards to buy it.


They might allow this, on a seperate transaction. They wont let us do the GC swap for their own cards. Let us know how it works out. One way to try and slide it by is always get the Sobeys card first, and pay for that with a seperate transaction. Then have a few things your purchasing and the $25 card with those items all on one bill. Pay for all with the Sobeys card. That should work.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy a gift card with a gift card at Sobeys? Specifically, I am buying the Sobeys gift cards for the bonus airmiles this weekend. One of the items on my shopping list Saturday is a $25 gift card I need to get for a birthday gift. Just wondering if I can use one of my Sobey's gift cards to buy it.



I haven't tried to do this myself.  I read through the Sobey's website and it doesn't say specifically that you can't do this.  I know they were shutting down the Gift Card roulette last fall but they may let a small transaction through.  The gift card being purchased will go through with your other groceries before you present the Sobey's gift card as payment. Give it a try, the worst they can say is no.  Report back and let us know if it worked or not.

Mort1331 types quicker than I do.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> 5 Day Base $362US (taxes incl) cost 3550AM (no taxes to be paid). You are saving the entire exchange rate (3550AM=$373 CDN cash (95AM=$10)).  There is no way we are going back to the two currencies being at par anytime soon so you will always be ahead on the deal.  *There is a chance that Airmiles may increase the number of AM needed for the park tickets or they may decide not to carry the park tickets at all (purely speculation).*
> 
> Bottom line.  I don't think you will be out money by using your AM as earned towards tickets as opposed to waiting until you have enough to get them for the whole family closer to your trip date. There is no cash involved in the transaction with Airmiles.


Why are you even giving then ideas..shhhhh...lets just get while the going is good, they raised them up too much in the past year alone.
keep smiling


----------



## ottawamom

I only said that because they stopped carrying the Go "City" (enter whatever city) tickets this year.  I was hoping to get another one for this summer.  They were a really great deal. I was bummed when all we get now is a discount.


----------



## pigletto

Thanks to both of you. I'll put it through with my groceries and report back how it turned out!


----------



## Misha72683

I just checked the Foodland flier and they have ice cream on for $2.99 and buy 3 get 75 airmiles. With two young children and a pregnant lady, we go through a lot of ice cream, so I'll send my husband to stock up tomorrow!

Oh and what I did with the Sobey's gift card was buy it first and then go do my shopping. They put each card through as a separate transaction.


----------



## ottawamom

Misha72683 said:


> Oh and what I did with the Sobey's gift card was buy it first and then go do my shopping. They put each card through as a separate transaction.



I always buy the Sobey's gift cards first as well.  The people in the store don't question most things I do when it comes to airmiles.  They had to do an over-ride on the gift card purchase because I wanted to put it on my credit card to get more AM.  The guy who did the over-ride just looked at me and said he didn't want to know what I was up to.  I never bend any rules, I just use the offers to my advantage.

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## westcoastminnie

New Airmiles collector here, hoping you guys can help me out. I'm out west, so no Sobey's but we do have Thrifty Foods which is owned by them. I am trying to figure out what is a good value purchase-wise. For example the current flyer has "get 75 reward miles when you buy 10 featured items". The cheapest item is a box of granola bars for $2.50 (it's a brand we buy). So if I bought 10,  that's $25 to get 75AM. Is that a good deal? Is there a formula I can apply to make it easy to understand? Some offers hardly seem worth it, unless its something you would buy anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Misha72683

westcoastminnie said:


> New Airmiles collector here, hoping you guys can help me out. I'm out west, so no Sobey's but we do have Thrifty Foods which is owned by them. I am trying to figure out what is a good value purchase-wise. For example the current flyer has "get 75 reward miles when you buy 10 featured items". The cheapest item is a box of granola bars for $2.50 (it's a brand we buy). So if I bought 10,  that's $25 to get 75AM. Is that a good deal? Is there a formula I can apply to make it easy to understand? Some offers hardly seem worth it, unless its something you would buy anyway. Thanks!



The value of an airmile is about 10 cents, so 75 airmiles only have a value of $7.50. However, the question is would you buy the granola bars anyway? I'm buy ice cream tomorrow and spent $9 for 75 airmiles, so closer to the value, but I would buy ice cream anyway. I spent $300 on gift cards, but I always have to buy groceries and I generally spend about $150 a week, so this didn't cost me any extra. I won't go out of my way to get stuff with airmiles, but if it's stuff I will buy/use anyway, then I'll stock up.


----------



## ottawamom

westcoastminnie said:


> New Airmiles collector here, hoping you guys can help me2 get out. I'm out west, so no Sobey's but we do have Thrifty Foods which is owned by them. I am trying to figure out what is a good value purchase-wise. For example the current flyer has "get 75 reward miles when you buy 10 featured items". The cheapest item is a box of granola bars for $2.50 (it's a brand we buy). So if I bought 10,  that's $25 to get 75AM. Is that a good deal? Is there a formula I can apply to make it easy to understand? Some offers hardly seem worth it, unless its something you would buy anyway. Thanks!



First of all welcome to the crazy train! Another way to think about the whole AM thing is it is a savings account where you put aside all the deals you get on groceries etc for a special purpose.  ie. If every time you save money on something at the store you took that cash and put it into a separate savings account and then used that savings account for a special purpose, that would be the idea behind AM (well mine anyway).

In your example the boxes of granola bars your usually purchase anyway, your savings (bonus AM) on the purchase of $25 is $7.50 (30% savings). To me a 30% savings on something I would eventually buy anyways is a good deal.  Purchasing something you will not use is never a good deal. Some of the AM offers seem small (ie buy 2 get 5AM) but if you would buy the products eventually and you have the cash in your bank account, then those small bonuses do add up over time.  It's more effort on your part to shop for them but its what has made grocery shopping fun for me this past winter.

Hope this helps and happy shopping.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Thanks Misha72683 and ottawamom! I've been passively collecting for a couple of years now and have around 2500AM, so I can definitely see how they add up over time. As soon as I have enough I'll cash in for a Disneyland Parkhopper ticket, although it won't be used until 2017. Time to amp up the collecting though because I'd like to have another two by the time we go  I usually shop at Shoppers Drug Mart but there's a Rexall a few blocks away, so I'll give that a go too. All aboard the crazy train lol!


----------



## pigletto

Just to report back, I was able to buy a $25 Ardene gift card with my previously purchased Sobeys gift card. I asked when I was buying the Sobeys gift card for the 200 airmiles. She said it was fine to do that "if it was part of my regular shopping". So she meant if I was grabbing groceries as well. It sounded kind of arbitrary but I wasn't going to press it.


----------



## mort1331

westcoastminnie said:


> Thanks Misha72683 and ottawamom! I've been passively collecting for a couple of years now and have around 2500AM, so I can definitely see how they add up over time. As soon as I have enough I'll cash in for a Disneyland Parkhopper ticket, although it won't be used until 2017. Time to amp up the collecting though because I'd like to have another two by the time we go  I usually shop at Shoppers Drug Mart but there's a Rexall a few blocks away, so I'll give that a go too. All aboard the crazy train lol!


Good luck, the only thing I would caution about is. I think DisneyLand tickets do have an expiration date on them, WDW do not. Hopefully someone who has purchased lately can chime in, or call and ask.


----------



## alohamom

Well folks, I also bought the Sobeys gift card and I have to thank you all for the info and updates. I have been a collector since AMs began BUT I really backed off for a bit. I think if there are more offers like the Sobeys gift card one I will become a fan again. 




ottawamom said:


> First of all welcome to the crazy train



LOL too funny!



mort1331 said:


> I think DisneyLand tickets do have an expiration date on them, WDW do not



This is great info, THANK YOU!


----------



## westcoastminnie

mort1331 said:


> Good luck, the only thing I would caution about is. I think DisneyLand tickets do have an expiration date on them, WDW do not. Hopefully someone who has purchased lately can chime in, or call and ask.



Good to know! I'll be sure to check, thanks


----------



## pigletto

alohamom said:


> Well folks, I also bought the Sobeys gift card and I have to thank you all for the info and updates. I have been a collector since AMs began BUT I really backed off for a bit. I think if there are more offers like the Sobeys gift card one I will become a fan again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> This is great info, THANK YOU!


I wasn't a fan and had maybe 200 airmiles in my account from years of being a member. Once I really started to pay attention and shop the Sobeys and Rexall promos, as well as put online purchases through airmilesshops.ca, I really started racking up the points. I have redeemed for a 5 day Adult Disney ticket, and a 2 day park to park Universal ticket and I only started seriously collecting in the early fall. I may buy different things than I used to buy, but I don't buy anything I won't use, and I don't go over my regular spending budgets. We don't have the airmiles credit card yet, but I am considering it. The program is working well for us. Besides.. it's fun.


----------



## Aladora

westcoastminnie said:


> Good to know! I'll be sure to check, thanks



They do have an expiry date but they can be used towards the value of a current ticket.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> I wasn't a fan and had maybe 200 airmiles in my account from years of being a member. Once I really started to pay attention and shop the Sobeys and Rexall promos, as well as put online purchases through airmilesshops.ca, I really started racking up the points. I have redeemed for a 5 day Adult Disney ticket, and a 2 day park to park Universal ticket and I only started seriously collecting in the early fall. I may buy different things than I used to buy, but I don't buy anything I won't use, and I don't go over my regular spending budgets. We don't have the airmiles credit card yet, but I am considering it. The program is working well for us. Besides.. it's fun.



There used to be decent offers at Metro and that was always were I got a lot but I am finding them few and far between, seems to be more of the spend your AM cash, get points type of promos. 

I was never really a fan of the Shoppers Optimum program but last year I happened to need to buy a gift in the makeup dept that was on a 20x the points event day. Suddenly I had all these points and my eyes were opened. Now they have these electronic "load to your card" personalized offeres that have made it sooo much easier to rack up point. I wish AM would do that. I use the printed coupons they send BUT I would love an emailed version that I could put on my AM card.


----------



## jjpet

alohamom said:


> There used to be decent offers at Metro and that was always were I got a lot but I am finding them few and far between, seems to be more of the spend your AM cash, get points type of promos.
> 
> I was never really a fan of the Shoppers Optimum program but last year I happened to need to buy a gift in the makeup dept that was on a 20x the points event day. Suddenly I had all these points and my eyes were opened. Now they have these electronic "load to your card" personalized offeres that have made it sooo much easier to rack up point. I wish AM would do that. I use the printed coupons they send BUT I would love an emailed version that I could put on my AM card.



I found some 'load to your card' offers on AM this week!  I haven't seen them before, it might be a new thing.  It was just for groceries, getmyoffers.ca was the website.


----------



## alohamom

jjpet said:


> I found some 'load to your card' offers on AM this week!  I haven't seen them before, it might be a new thing.  It was just for groceries, getmyoffers.ca was the website.



oh my, this might change things! Thanks...


----------



## ottawamom

It is at Sobey's and they have been doing this since the fall at least (when I started shopping there).  It is a civilized way to shop.  A word of caution. Make note of your loaded offers when you shop.  They don't always show up on your receipt, they are good about adding them when you note the discrepancy but buyer beware.

I usually take a printout of the offers and add my grocery list to the bottom of the page. I keep track of the AM before I check out and verify that I received the correct amount before I leave the store, just in case. They are usually bang on but every couple of weeks they drop the ball.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If my AM don't post from get my offers, I usually just call the phone number and they add them right away for me.


----------



## jjpet

ottawamom said:


> It is at Sobey's and they have been doing this since the fall at least (when I started shopping there).  It is a civilized way to shop.  A word of caution. Make note of your loaded offers when you shop.  They don't always show up on your receipt, they are good about adding them when you note the discrepancy but buyer beware.
> 
> I usually take a printout of the offers and add my grocery list to the bottom of the page. I keep track of the AM before I check out and verify that I received the correct amount before I leave the store, just in case. They are usually bang on but every couple of weeks they drop the ball.



That's good to know, I'll make sure to keep track of those.  Thanks!!


----------



## Debbie

I had TOTALLY forgotten that Sobeys gift cards are good for Foodland.  We are nowhere near a Sobeys, but a trip to the city might be in order.  How many gift cards can I buy at one time?


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> I had TOTALLY forgotten that Sobeys gift cards are good for Foodland.  We are nowhere near a Sobeys, but a trip to the city might be in order.  How many gift cards can I buy at one time?



I picked up 4 the other day.  They were all processed in one transaction.  Someone had to come do an over-ride because I wanted to put them on my M/C and earn more AM. If you put them on debit I would imagine you are only limited by the daily limit imposed by your bank.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I picked up 4 the other day.  They were all processed in one transaction.  Someone had to come do an over-ride because I wanted to put them on my M/C and earn more AM. If you put them on debit I would imagine you are only limited by the daily limit imposed by your bank.


Good to know that you used your MC.  Double dipping is a good thing.


----------



## Misha72683

Debbie said:


> I had TOTALLY forgotten that Sobeys gift cards are good for Foodland.  We are nowhere near a Sobeys, but a trip to the city might be in order.  How many gift cards can I buy at one time?



This slipped my mind. So I ended up using my Sobey's gift card to buy that ice cream. I have to run into the city tomorrow so we'll run by Sobey's and grab one more gift card. That will take care of the month's groceries (which includes my son's birthday party).


----------



## pigletto

Misha72683 said:


> This slipped my mind. So I ended up using my Sobey's gift card to buy that ice cream. I have to run into the city tomorrow so we'll run by Sobey's and grab one more gift card. That will take care of the month's groceries (which includes my son's birthday party).


I so want to go and get the ice cream deal at FoodLand but it would be a very bad idea to have a stockpile of ice cream and creamscicles in this house. We've been eating really healthy so I have to give up on the miles to avoid the temptation.


----------



## Misha72683

pigletto said:


> I so want to go and get the ice cream deal at FoodLand but it would be a very bad idea to have a stockpile of ice cream and creamscicles in this house. We've been eating really healthy so I have to give up on the miles to avoid the temptation.



Good for you! I'm six months pregnant with two toddlers, there's no resisting temptation. My husband actually decided I didn't buy enough so we'll go back tomorrow and get more. We have a seperate freezer though and it's a hassle to get to, so it reduces temptation a bit.


----------



## pigletto

Misha72683 said:


> Good for you! I'm six months pregnant with two toddlers, there's no resisting temptation. My husband actually decided I didn't buy enough so we'll go back tomorrow and get more. We have a seperate freezer though and it's a hassle to get to, so it reduces temptation a bit.


You are six months pregnant with two toddlers. I think you get to have all the ice cream you want. Ever!


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks all for tips, was able to get the Sobeys gift cards after seeing it flagged here. It appears that every store has their own policy as I had no questions about using my MC so I would get points, but they said that each gc would have to be a separate purchase to get the AM. I was buying 2, so didn't challenge it, but it seems that the rules are determined/enforced however the store/cashier chooses to interpret them!

And, btw, welcome to all that came, this was a huge help to me as I planned our recent WDW trip and was able to get 5 day passes for the whole fam (2 adult and 1 kid), due mostly to this thread! So pay attention and stick with it as there will be slow times with no offers, but the ladies here are wise and you may be able to justify an extra trip with how much you save! (Can you see my thinking here??  )


----------



## Misha72683

I have gotten over 1300 airmiles in the last two weeks. Impossible pace ot keep up but it makes a huge difference. 280 in Keg gift cards and then 600 in points for Sobey's gift cards. I spent $270 in groceries this week as we had company and then I stocked up on ice cream (another 300 miles) and I still have a $180 in gift cards left which will cover next weeks groceries. Plus 100 from Rexall.


----------



## mort1331

DizzyDis said:


> Thanks all for tips, was able to get the Sobeys gift cards after seeing it flagged here. It appears that every store has their own policy as I had no questions about using my MC so I would get points, but they said that each gc would have to be a separate purchase to get the AM. I was buying 2, so didn't challenge it, but it seems that the rules are determined/enforced however the store/cashier chooses to interpret them!
> 
> And, btw, welcome to all that came, this was a huge help to me as I planned our recent WDW trip and was able to get 5 day passes for the whole fam (2 adult and 1 kid), due mostly to this thread! So pay attention and stick with it as there will be slow times with no offers, but the ladies here are wise and you may be able to justify an extra trip with how much you save! (Can you see my thinking here??  )


Hey we are not all ladies.
Here is a quick update for you all too, hope it helps for the next day. Just back from Sobeys, I had picked up one GC earlier. Then went to do my regular veg and fruit run to get the $10GC for spending $20.(not sure if that is just local or store wide). I included 2 more $150 GC and total came to $330. So gave my GC that still had $135 on it and my MC. They took the whole amount of the GC and then just charged my MC $199. So a little of the GC roulette. Works for me and hope it works for others.
I didnt say anything to the cashier and just went along as normal. If she said I could only apply the $30 to the GC and the rest on MC, I would have been fine, but hey not going to point out about buying a GC with one.
Walked out with 445AM on the reciept with all the other bonus points.
Good luck to all


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I recently signed up for our Sobeys AM Mastercard. You get 400 bonus miles on your first transaction. Then you get 3 times the miles for the first three months, plus 2 AM / $20 at Sobeys all the time.  It is a No-fee credit card as well.  I also signed up for the American Express Platinum where you get 2000 AM after $500 charged in the first three months, plus 1 AM / $10 at AM participants and 1 AM / $15 everywhere else. 

I signed Hubby up for his own AM card so I can sign him up for the above offers as well.  His account will start saving for the US passes, while I'm saving for the WDW passes.

He thinks I'm crazy, but still reaps the travel rewards of my AM collection.


----------



## alohamom

I bow down to you all, you are such AM pros! I feel like a rookie LOL


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I recently signed up for our Sobeys AM Mastercard. You get 400 bonus miles on your first transaction. Then you get 3 times the miles for the first three months, plus 2 AM / $20 at Sobeys all the time.  It is a No-fee credit card as well.  I also signed up for the American Express Platinum where you get 2000 AM after $500 charged in the first three months, plus 1 AM / $10 at AM participants and 1 AM / $15 everywhere else.
> 
> I signed Hubby up for his own AM card so I can sign him up for the above offers as well.  His account will start saving for the US passes, while I'm saving for the WDW passes.
> 
> He thinks I'm crazy, but still reaps the travel rewards of my AM collection. [/QUOTE
> Question, have you had your AMEX loaded the bonus points yet. Wondering how long it takes, still waiting on mine. Thanks



Question, have you had your AMEX loaded the bonus points yet. Wondering how long it takes, still waiting on mine. Thanks


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> I bow down to you all, you are such AM pros! I feel like a rookie LOL


No dont worry, up until last year it took me over 15 years to get 1000am, just lately I have been paying attention. Read the tips, look for things that add up without increasing your spending. Know what a point is worth.


----------



## ottawamom

alohamom said:


> I bow down to you all, you are such AM pros! I feel like a rookie LOL



Not that I'm a pro, I've only been doing this since last fall but you'll be a pro before you know it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Question, have you had your AMEX loaded the bonus points yet. Wondering how long it takes, still waiting on mine. Thanks



I believe it is 8 weeks for the 2000 AM, according to the T&C footnotes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, if you sign up for the no fee American Express, you can get 500 AM on the first transaction...I'm a sleuth I tell ya! *embarrassed*


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I believe it is 8 weeks for the 2000 AM, according to the T&C footnotes.



I am looking into doing the AMEX thing next year to give me a boost on ONYX.  Is there anything in the fine print about how long you have to keep the card after getting your AM?  I would likely keep it for the first year and then drop it before the fee kicks in for year two.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I am looking into doing the AMEX thing next year to give me a boost on ONYX.  Is there anything in the fine print about how long you have to keep the card after getting your AM?  I would likely keep it for the first year and then drop it before the fee kicks in for year two.



I'm doing that same thing LOL 

I didn't see anything in the footnotes about that, but I would think it should be okay to cancel by month 12.  Even if I have to pay one $65 fee, that is worth the 2000 AM.


----------



## mort1331

As far as I know there is no requirement to keep them for any period of time. It is just either after first transaction, or set dollars. Amex was $500, My BMO was 1000 for first transaction, then 2000 more after spending $3000. Already did this and have all points, just waiting for AMEX points to kick in. I wasnt sure if I could have 2 AMEX at the same time, so took the bigger one. Plan on cancelling after my sept trip both. So only having both for approx 8 months.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ALSO...if you do like I am by enrolling my spouse with his own AM card, once you have the AE Platinum card, you can "Refer A Friend" to earn 500 more bonus miles once they sign up


----------



## 5MS

Last Saturday, I bought SIX $150 Sobey's GCs to take advantage of their bonus offer of 200 points for every $150 GC.  My receipt showed that I earned 1200 AM points for this purchase. Today, when I checked my points, only 200 points were posted from my transaction last Saturday. 

My question is, should I call asap and point this out to them? Or should I wait for the 120 days expected wait time for bonuses to post as mentioned on their website?

I just find it odd that my bonus points were "partially" posted. Now I'm worried about my missing 1000 points.

Has anyone bought multiple $150 Sobey's GCs this week? Have your points posted correctly?


----------



## ottawamom

I bought 4 cards last week.  They were all in one transaction and posted correctly to my account last night.  You may want to give it the day and see if they come through.  I've had a couple of transactions that for some unknown reason have also been partially posted but the rest has come through within a day or so.  If you have the patience to wait see what happens by Monday, but I would definitely call Monday if they aren't there by then.


----------



## 5MS

ottawamom said:


> I bought 4 cards last week.  They were all in one transaction and posted correctly to my account last night.  You may want to give it the day and see if they come through.  I've had a couple of transactions that for some unknown reason have also been partially posted but the rest has come through within a day or so.  If you have the patience to wait see what happens by Monday, but I would definitely call Monday if they aren't there by then.



Thank you! I guess I was just impatient...lol! When I woke up this morning, the rest of my points posted.  

Thank you to the person who posted this AM bonus promo on Sobey's GC. I would have missed this if not for you!


----------



## pigletto

5MS said:


> Last Saturday, I bought SIX $150 Sobey's GCs to take advantage of their bonus offer of 200 points for every $150 GC.  My receipt showed that I earned 1200 AM points for this purchase. Today, when I checked my points, only 200 points were posted from my transaction last Saturday.
> 
> My question is, should I call asap and point this out to them? Or should I wait for the 120 days expected wait time for bonuses to post as mentioned on their website?
> 
> I just find it odd that my bonus points were "partially" posted. Now I'm worried about my missing 1000 points.
> 
> Has anyone bought multiple $150 Sobey's GCs this week? Have your points posted correctly?


I would definitely wait at least another day. In my experience, Sobeys miles don't post all at once. I had some of mine last night and I'm still expecting more sometime today. It's never posted at the same time. I've gotten some on a Thursday and then a few more on a Friday from one shop.


----------



## pigletto

5MS said:


> Thank you! I guess I was just impatient...lol! When I woke up this morning, the rest of my points posted.
> 
> Thank you to the person who posted this AM bonus promo on Sobey's GC. I would have missed this if not for you!


And if I was remotely patient myself I would have read to see you had resolved this issue before my answer above.


----------



## mort1331

quick check of Sobeys flyers this week,  nothing I could see.
Oh well check back next week


----------



## DizzyDis

mort1331 said:


> Hey we are not all ladies.
> Here is a quick update for you all too, hope it helps for the next day. Just back from Sobeys, I had picked up one GC earlier. Then went to do my regular veg and fruit run to get the $10GC for spending $20.(not sure if that is just local or store wide). I included 2 more $150 GC and total came to $330. So gave my GC that still had $135 on it and my MC. They took the whole amount of the GC and then just charged my MC $199. So a little of the GC roulette. Works for me and hope it works for others.
> I didnt say anything to the cashier and just went along as normal. If she said I could only apply the $30 to the GC and the rest on MC, I would have been fine, but hey not going to point out about buying a GC with one.
> Walked out with 445AM on the reciept with all the other bonus points.
> Good luck to all



Deepest apologies!!  I assume you are equally wise!!


----------



## ottawamom

It's definitely a slow week all round (Rexall, Metro, Sobey's). I guess they figure everyone is heading off to the cottage for the weekend no need to entice anyone into the stores.  Like Mort said there's always next week.


----------



## jtdl

I need 225 more AM for a 5 day pass.  Heading to Foodland this afternoon to get 9 cartons of ice cream!!!!  I've been collecting AM for I don't know how long - years and years - and they add up very slowly for me.  I am going to WDW in September and without an offer like this I would not get anywhere near 225 AM so I think $26 in ice cream is a pretty good price for that many AMs!!!  Unfortunately this is the last day for the promo - wish I would've thought about it before - now I have to go and get them all at once - haha wonder what kinds of looks I will get.....


----------



## mort1331

jtdl said:


> I need 225 more AM for a 5 day pass.  Heading to Foodland this afternoon to get 9 cartons of ice cream!!!!  I've been collecting AM for I don't know how long - years and years - and they add up very slowly for me.  I am going to WDW in September and without an offer like this I would not get anywhere near 225 AM so I think $26 in ice cream is a pretty good price for that many AMs!!!  Unfortunately this is the last day for the promo - wish I would've thought about it before - now I have to go and get them all at once - haha wonder what kinds of looks I will get.....


Do you have a sobeys near. Pick up one of their $150GC that is 200 points, then with that buy one complements brand OJ,one lemon,one lime and there is 25am. Done. It is still good for todayy


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks so much for the Sobey's gift card Air miles promotion....I now have enough air miles for a 3 day pass to Disneyland....going to see if I can acquire enough for the 5 day pass before our trip....I thought I would point out that there was a big sign at the Sobey's near where I work that said you could not use a Sobey's gift card to buy a Sobey's gift card.  I was able to purchase Kobo eReader gift cards and use my Sobey's gift card to pay for them.  I will be sure to keep an eye on this thread in the coming weeks as I try for the 5 day DL pass....just 500 more miles and I will be there....


----------



## Debbie

jtdl said:


> I need 225 more AM for a 5 day pass.  Heading to Foodland this afternoon to get 9 cartons of ice cream!!!!  I've been collecting AM for I don't know how long - years and years - and they add up very slowly for me.  I am going to WDW in September and without an offer like this I would not get anywhere near 225 AM so I think $26 in ice cream is a pretty good price for that many AMs!!!  Unfortunately this is the last day for the promo - wish I would've thought about it before - now I have to go and get them all at once - haha wonder what kinds of looks I will get.....


Ice cream is on again next week. Along with chips.


----------



## jtdl

mort1331 said:


> Do you have a sobeys near. Pick up one of their $150GC that is 200 points, then with that buy one complements brand OJ,one lemon,one lime and there is 25am. Done. It is still good for todayy



Closest Sobeys is about an hour away, but I went to Foodland and got my 9 boxes of fudgsicles, ice cream sandwiches and creamsicles.  Got my receipt saying I earned 226 AM for $31.50   They cashier even knew I was buying them all for the Airmiles!



Debbie said:


> Ice cream is on again next week. Along with chips.



Luckily I went and got them tonight.  They were already out of ice cream and only 3 boxes of fudgsicles left after I got what I needed.  I'm sure they will restock sometime next week though but I'm happy to know I have the points I need


----------



## ottawamom

OK you Foodland posting people, with slim pickings everywhere else this week I'm now going to drive to Foodland (25 min away) and get the chips and ice cream deal (it is the long weekend afterall).  Foodland wasn't ever in my realm of possibilities before your postings.  I was quite happy with my Sobey's, Rexall, Metro trips.  

Anyone know what the price range is on the chips and ice cream.  They didn't post that in the flyer.  If the prices aren't good it could be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> OK you Foodland posting people, with slim pickings everywhere else this week I'm now going to drive to Foodland (25 min away) and get the chips and ice cream deal (it is the long weekend afterall).  Foodland wasn't ever in my realm of possibilities before your postings.  I was quite happy with my Sobey's, Rexall, Metro trips.
> 
> Anyone know what the price range is on the chips and ice cream.  They didn't post that in the flyer.  If the prices aren't good it could be a deal breaker for me.


I'll try to pop in today to price check for you.


----------



## Debbie

I just popped in and price-checked.  I'll be shopping later.  The ice cream/drumsticks etc are 4.99.  Smartpop and chips run from 3.49 to 4.69 (I might be off by .10 or so).  Everything is REALLY well marked.  I was impressed.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks


----------



## Misha72683

Did you happen to notice the price of the pop? The chips are a decent enough price and we're having a party in a week, so I'll pick some up.


----------



## mort1331

_no foodland even close to us. Enjoy all who can.
_


----------



## Misha72683

The pop was 3.99. Not great, but I've paid worse. I got 4 and got hte miles, plus the chips. 171 total. Not too bad. Foodland is actually my local grocery store, only 10 minutes away as opposed to 30 minutes or more for everything else.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Question about airmiles offers and Rexall.
I read on here the other day about doing a small shop on the weekend to get a 50 am wus $30 coupon to use during the week and tried it yesterday (Friday) unsuccessfully.  Cashier said she hasn't seen that coupon in a year and a half. My coupon is $5 wus $25 for Monday to Thursday.  Is anyone still getting this airmiles coupon?

Thank you.


----------



## ottawamom

That's odd. It might be a store by store thing.  I got one just last Friday and used it this past week. If there's another store on your daily travels try it and see if it's any different.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> That's odd. It might be a store by store thing.  I got one just last Friday and used it this past week. If there's another store on your daily travels try it and see if it's any different.



Thank you Ottawamom.  I'll try another store, I have another one that is out of my way but has a better selection (bigger store, more groceries), for airmiles I'm willing to test it out.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my--junk food---oh how I am trying to stop myself from jumping in the 

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

ttaylorcan said:


> Thank you Ottawamom.  I'll try another store, I have another one that is out of my way but has a better selection (bigger store, more groceries), for airmiles I'm willing to test it out.



Just got back from Rexall.  I picked up a loaf of bread and sure enough the coupon was at the bottom of the receipt.  Did they swipe your AM card when you did checkout?  I spoke with the girl behind the counter and she assured me the coupon (spend $30 get 50AM) is a corporate wide thing.



bababear_50 said:


> Oh my--junk food---oh how I am trying to stop myself from jumping in the
> 
> Hugs Mel



I got drumstick flavours I've never seen before.  Peanut Butter drumsticks and chocolate fudge brownie drumsticks (yum)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Question, have you had your AMEX loaded the bonus points yet. Wondering how long it takes, still waiting on mine. Thanks



I just checked my air miles account and the 2000 points have been posted.  American Express looks to post quite quickly like Sobeys and Lawtons Drugs.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my air miles account and the 2000 points have been posted.  American Express looks to post quite quickly like Sobeys and Lawtons Drugs.


Thanks, I will wait another week and see, then call. just waiting for that to load then will get my last park pass.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> Just got back from Rexall.  I picked up a loaf of bread and sure enough the coupon was at the bottom of the receipt.  Did they swipe your AM card when you did checkout?  I spoke with the girl behind the counter and she assured me the coupon (spend $30 get 50AM) is a corporate wide thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I got drumstick flavours I've never seen before.  Peanut Butter drumsticks and chocolate fudge brownie drumsticks (yum)



Unfortunately, I'm sure it was scanned,  I see my airmiles number on the receipt.  I tried again tonight at a second location, GTA-Greater Toronto Area in Mississauga, in case that made a difference (I live west of Toronto, outside GTA).  No such luck, I checked other customer's receipts before I checked out and could see they had the same spend $25 get $5 off coupon that I already had.  I have one other store that I will try next weekend, I used to get the spend $30 get 50am there last summer.  It's a fairly new store.

Hard to complain though, spend $40 tonight, used $8 in coupons and $5 survey coupon, so paid $27 plus tax and received 40 airmiles.  I may shop during the week depending what airmile promo coupon they email.

Thank you for your help Ottawamom, much appreciated!


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my air miles account and the 2000 points have been posted.  American Express looks to post quite quickly like Sobeys and Lawtons Drugs.


Ya just checked sunday morning and they are loaded. Booked my last 5 day park pass. Now all ready for Sept. Cant believe I want the summer over before it begins.lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Ya just checked sunday morning and they are loaded. Booked my last 5 day park pass. Now all ready for Sept. Cant believe I want the summer over before it begins.lol



Woohoo, congrats! I have enough to buy one of my 5-day passes, but I think I'm going to wait until I have enough for two.  Not going until Jan 2018, so don't want to jump the gun.

Question - do you think there will be a price increase in between now and then and in turn, do you think the number of AM needed for passes will increase too?


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo, congrats! I have enough to buy one of my 5-day passes, but I think I'm going to wait until I have enough for two.  Not going until Jan 2018, so don't want to jump the gun.
> 
> Question - do you think there will be a price increase in between now and then and in turn, do you think the number of AM needed for passes will increase too?


100% they will both go up. No telling when. If its WDW tickets get them when you have earned enough, they dont expire. Just dont lose them, lol. They jumped in AM costs twice last year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yikes! ok, good to know!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just purchased my first of three 5-day passes on AM!  Woohoo! I'm committed to the trip now


----------



## rella's fan

I can use the Sobeys gift cards I bought last week at Foodland, right?


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> I can use the Sobeys gift cards I bought last week at Foodland, right?



I did yesterday! In fact I added an Ultimate Dining Card ($25 get 35AM) to my order and paid for it all with the Sobey GC.


----------



## bababear_50

This is one of those times where I don't post my shopping list.....
lets just say I collected 289 Foodland airmile points this weekend...oh and peanut butter and chocolate is delicious.
Hugs Mel


----------



## NorthernGrl

Ordered my 4th 3-day adult ticket on Thursday!  It almost makes me cry to see my AM balance down at 150ish.  But, I went to Foodland yesterday and earned almost 300 miles, so my balance will be up before I know it! lol
I need one more adult ticket for our January trip, and then if I'm in the mood to be nice, I'll work towards one for my niece too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NorthernGrl said:


> Ordered my 4th 3-day adult ticket on Thursday!  It almost makes me cry to see my AM balance down at 150ish.  But, I went to Foodland yesterday and earned almost 300 miles, so my balance will be up before I know it! lol
> I need one more adult ticket for our January trip, and then if I'm in the mood to be nice, I'll work towards one for my niece too.



I just bought my first of three 5-day passes...3550 AM gone, but still have 1400 with more bonus AM to come still.  I always get antsy using my AM as I'm always afraid I'm going to purchase the wrong item or flight LOL  There is NO buyer's remorse when it comes to AM!


----------



## mort1331

1 adult 5 day pass 3550AM, 1 child 5 day pass 3325AM, 2 flights to Orlando from Toronto Sept 4200AM = 156AM left. But cant wait to use it all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

^^ Nice! 

I'm hoping to pay for all of our WDW passes with AM (2 adults, 1 child 5-days), and either our flights or our US passes.  We are traveling with 7 others so it might be just as easy to book our flights altogether and just use the AM for the US passes.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

How long does it normally take for the AM from Sobeys to post to your account?  I bought the gift card offer last week and nothing is showing in my account, but the amounts are recorded on my receipt?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> How long does it normally take for the AM from Sobeys to post to your account?  I bought the gift card offer last week and nothing is showing in my account, but the amounts are recorded on my receipt?



Sometimes it can take 1-2 weeks


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

thanks


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sometimes it can take 1-2 weeks


Is that the same for foodland?  I'm used to seeing my AM's pretty much the next day so this waiting is driving me crazy.  
I'm ordering my passes as soon as the Foodland AMs hit my account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not sure about Foodland, I don't have one of those near me.


----------



## Duckiedee

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my air miles account and the 2000 points have been posted.  American Express looks to post quite quickly like Sobeys and Lawtons Drugs.


How long would you say it took?  I'm going to be activating mine tomorrow AND paying off some of our Disney Trip to activate the AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would say it only took a few days (max. a week) from the time I hit the $500 point. I was quite surprised how quickly they were awarded.


----------



## cview

Is that the same for foodland?  I'm used to seeing my AM's pretty much the next day so this waiting is driving me crazy.  
I'm ordering my passes as soon as the Foodland AMs hit my account.[/QUOTE]

My foodland bonus points hit almost exactly 1 week after my purchase.


----------



## ottawamom

Foodland, Sobey's and Metro all post their AM using the same method.  Your AM are earned Sunday - Saturday each week.  These will post to your AM account Wed, Thu or Fri of the following week. Mine usually post after 10:00pm on Wed for Metro and sometime Thu for Sobey's, Foodland. So if you shopped on Saturday you would see your AM by Thursday (or 5 days later)


----------



## Duckiedee

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would say it only took a few days (max. a week) from the time I hit the $500 point. I was quite surprised how quickly they were awarded.


Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok my fellow arimiles warriors, it's time for the duck to kick it into high gear again ... we made plans last night: 2nd week of January 2 full weeks Disney area. no other details and i'm open to suggestions both on earning and spending the miles!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok my fellow arimiles warriors, it's time for the duck to kick it into high gear again ... we made plans last night: 2nd week of January 2 full weeks Disney area. no other details and i'm open to suggestions both on earning and spending the miles!*



Welcome back "Oh wise one who started this crazy thread".  As always the store with the best AM totals is Sobey's.   If there's a good deal for the week someone usually posts as soon as the flyers are out. There's a deal out with AMEX for 2000AM if you're able to take advantage of it. If you're near a Foodland, there's chips and ice cream with decent AM until close of business Thursday.

Best value for use of AM continues to be tickets whether for Disney or Universal.  Flights if you have way too many burning a hole in your pocket is another possibility.  So many options, so little time.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Received Metro points late this afternoon, from Friday, as well as 50 airmiles from the Metro cash rewards use 95 get 50 back promo from May 12-16 promo. Spent $20 at Rexall today, $30 - $5 coupons - $5 survey coupon, and received 60 airmiles (10 product, 50 from weekly promo coupon).  The Rexall weekly emailed coupon this week is the get 50 wus $30.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Welcome back "Oh wise one who started this crazy thread".  As always the store with the best AM totals is Sobey's.   If there's a good deal for the week someone usually posts as soon as the flyers are out. There's a deal out with AMEX for 2000AM if you're able to take advantage of it. If you're near a Foodland, there's chips and ice cream with decent AM until close of business Thursday.
> 
> Best value for use of AM continues to be tickets whether for Disney or Universal.  Flights if you have way too many burning a hole in your pocket is another possibility.  So many options, so little time.



Thanks for the information about the 2000 AM for Amex....I have been a regular AMEX cardholder since 2000 and I called AMEX tonight to see if current card holders could upgrade to the Platinum card and still get the 2000 bonus air mile offer and the representative advised I could.  She checked my account and since I have had my AMEX card for so long I was pre-approved....woo hoo!!!!  new card will arrive in 10-15 days...once it arrives, I will activate the card and put $500 towards my Disneyland room reservation and the 2000 AM will take me over my amount for a 5 day PH and I be able to save for a 3 day PH to put towards my annual pass....thanks again....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just was awarded my 400 bonus AM for signing up for Sobeys Mastercard. I also received my 3x miles for this period, so that was another 114, which was only for half a cycle.  I'm curious to see how many bonus miles will get for the next 2 full cycles!

If you have a Sobeys near by, sign up! It's a free card and has good value.


----------



## DizzyDis

Took a look at the Sobeys flyer yesterday and think I will plan my big grocery order this weekend as they have 15x the points on Fri to Sun this weekend and I have $300 in GCs that I bought a couple of weeks ago. 

I also saw a B1G1 free for their ready-to-go meats and I had picked some up last time they were on offer and thought they were really good, although too expensive to pay full price for. Will also check out the Campbell's offer of buy 10 products and get 50AM, depends on the in-store price, and some of the meal offers for AM look good for us. 

Let me know if you spot any other great offers before tomorrow night, I am aiming for a good run to boost my AM and spend those GCs burnign a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## alohamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the information about the 2000 AM for Amex....I have been a regular AMEX cardholder since 2000 and I called AMEX tonight to see if current card holders could upgrade to the Platinum card and still get the 2000 bonus air mile offer and the representative advised I could.  She checked my account and since I have had my AMEX card for so long I was pre-approved....woo hoo!!!!  new card will arrive in 10-15 days...once it arrives, I will activate the card and put $500 towards my Disneyland room reservation and the 2000 AM will take me over my amount for a 5 day PH and I be able to save for a 3 day PH to put towards my annual pass....thanks again....



Whaattt??? hang on guys, I have to make a phone call....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DizzyDis said:


> Took a look at the Sobeys flyer yesterday and think I will plan my big grocery order this weekend as they have 15x the points on Fri to Sun this weekend and I have $300 in GCs that I bought a couple of weeks ago.



15x the AM?? You guys all get so much better AM offers than us in NS?


----------



## Debbie

Disappointed in Foodland ad this week.  Everything is buy TWO.   For example:Buy TWO dozen free range eggs at $5.99 a dozen and get your airmiles. I don't think so.  Also, my freezer is FULL, so I can't shop, anyway.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

My pantry is stocked for an apocalypse, lol.

This week our Thrifty's (like Sobeys) is giving an extra 95 AM for every $75 spent. I should get at least another 190AM out of the shop on top of the usual specials. YAY!


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 15x the AM?? You guys all get so much better AM offers than us in NS?



It's only on base miles, so not a huge deal.  I rarely can spend more than $40 at Sobeys, since their prices are nuts.  So, 30AM instead of 2.  Nice, but not awesome like if it was on bonus AM.


----------



## pigletto

I agree, the Bonus miles are nice but not huge on the 15x offer. Does anyone know if I can combine that with the personalized offer that you add to your card? I have a Get 20 when you spend $75 but I don't want to load it to my card if it will cancel the 15x offer. I have a list and I am using up the last of my Sobey's gift card. I will probably be spending about $120 and should get at least 90 for the 15x offer. Then by shopping various bonus offers this week I am looking at another 100 or so. So about 200 miles for a $120 spend.


----------



## bababear_50

I just scanned the weekly flyers,,
I will definitely check out the
cotton swabs, baby powder and zinc cream at Sobeys
30 AM with purchase of two.
Hugs Mel

I would love to know the individual prices of the Campbells stuff,,I will check those out too.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok my fellow arimiles warriors, it's time for the duck to kick it into high gear again ... we made plans last night: 2nd week of January 2 full weeks Disney area. no other details and i'm open to suggestions both on earning and spending the miles!*



Good to see you back my fellow AMW,,yep my sons are now calling me that.(we both know what the W stands for),lol.
I am almost half way to my goal of 400 dollars in Visa cards,,I already have 280 in starbucks. Maybe buy some starbuck cards for the airport or while chilling in Orlando. But knowing the "duck" she's going to plan some big things.
Good to see you and have fun planning!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

DizzyDis said:


> Took a look at the Sobeys flyer yesterday and think I will plan my big grocery order this weekend as they have 15x the points on Fri to Sun this weekend and I have $300 in GCs that I bought a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I also saw a B1G1 free for their ready-to-go meats and I had picked some up last time they were on offer and thought they were really good, although too expensive to pay full price for. Will also check out the Campbell's offer of buy 10 products and get 50AM, depends on the in-store price, and some of the meal offers for AM look good for us.
> 
> Let me know if you spot any other great offers before tomorrow night, I am aiming for a good run to boost my AM and spend those GCs burnign a hole in my pocket!!



I'm stocking up on frozen fruit, $2.99 and Classico sauce, $1.99.  The frozen fruit is a great price, we go through a lot for smoothies. Classico is also a great price, however, there are cheaper tomato sauces around, for us it's the only one we buy or we just make it ourselves.


----------



## DizzyDis

pigletto said:


> I agree, the Bonus miles are nice but not huge on the 15x offer. Does anyone know if I can combine that with the personalized offer that you add to your card? I have a Get 20 when you spend $75 but I don't want to load it to my card if it will cancel the 15x offer. I have a list and I am using up the last of my Sobey's gift card. I will probably be spending about $120 and should get at least 90 for the 15x offer. Then by shopping various bonus offers this week I am looking at another 100 or so. So about 200 miles for a $120 spend.



I have been able to combine them before. I would expect to have to call AM afterwards to get it sorted out, but I haven't had any issues combining them in the past. So I will have the 15x and I have 30AM when you spend $100, so I expect to spend about $100 and walk out with 105 AM from those and then add on any of the other in-store bonus offers I take advantage of.

Good to know about baby stuff, I haven't bought them there before, but will take a look tonight and see their prices!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> I have been able to combine them before. I would expect to have to call AM afterwards to get it sorted out, but I haven't had any issues combining them in the past. So I will have the 15x and I have 30AM when you spend $100, so I expect to spend about $100 and walk out with 105 AM from those and then add on any of the other in-store bonus offers I take advantage of.
> 
> Good to know about baby stuff, I haven't bought them there before, but will take a look tonight and see their prices!


Thank you! That makes sense. I will give it a try.
Last time they did the 30 airmiles for the baby products I bought two of the cotton swabs. I think they were $2.99 per box. The problem is we only have three sets of ears in this house so we really don't need more yet lol. That probably won't stop me though.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I just scanned the weekly flyers,,
> I will definitely check out the
> cotton swabs, baby powder and zinc cream at Sobeys
> 30 AM with purchase of two.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> I would love to know the individual prices of the Campbells stuff,,I will check those out too.





pigletto said:


> Thank you! That makes sense. I will give it a try.
> Last time they did the 30 airmiles for the baby products I bought two of the cotton swabs. I think they were $2.99 per box. The problem is we only have three sets of ears in this house so we really don't need more yet lol. That probably won't stop me though.



I scanned the flyer three times and glossed right over the cotton swabs ad.  Thanks for the heads up.  Will definitely take advantage of this one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I scanned the flyer three times and glossed right over the cotton swabs ad.  Thanks for the heads up.  Will definitely take advantage of this one.


*not sure if you've noticed or not but if you look at the flyers online you can apply a filter that highlights the AM offers ... i don't think it picked up on the keg gift card (wasn't on my radar to watch for) but i use it for the rexall and metro flyers. ALSO we've noticed that metro really slacks off on printing all of the offers and haven taken to a quick scan up every row... we find at least 5 offers every week that were NOT in the flyer.*


----------



## DizzyDis

Donald - my hero said:


> *not sure if you've noticed or not but if you look at the flyers online you can apply a filter that highlights the AM offers ... i don't think it picked up on the keg gift card (wasn't on my radar to watch for) but i use it for the rexall and metro flyers. ALSO we've noticed that metro really slacks off on printing all of the offers and haven taken to a quick scan up every row... we find at least 5 offers every week that were NOT in the flyer.*



I have found that for Sobeys, they often have in-store offers that aren't in the flyer so I make sure I have a kid-free evening when I am trying to stock up, so I can go through every aisle...


----------



## pigletto

There is also a tiny banner on the back page of the paper flyer to get 60 airmiles for a $50  Cara gift card to Harvey's/Montana's/Swiss Chalet/East Side Mario's (and a few others). Dh and I were just saying on the weekend that we should buy some gift cards when we grocery shop because during cottage, and then basketball season, all the eating out plus extra gas and hotels etc. hit budget a little hard.  I am going to get $100 worth of these to have on hand for out of town weekends.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> There is also a tiny banner on the back page of the paper flyer to get 60 airmiles for a $50  Cara gift card to Harvey's/Montana's/Swiss Chalet/East Side Mario's (and a few others). Dh and I were just saying on the weekend that we should buy some gift cards when we grocery shop because during cottage, and then basketball season, all the eating out plus extra gas and hotels etc. hit budget a little hard.  I am going to get $100 worth of these to have on hand for out of town weekends.


And if you have the SObeys GC from before, just sneek in couple of these cards with $20 of reg groceries, and pay it all with the Sobeys GC..it works.


----------



## pigletto

The last two shops I have realized after I got home that none of my offers that I loaded from the Sobeys website posted on my receipt. I let it go last time, but tonight was 100 airmiles so I called and they asked a few quick questions and posted them all. I was pleased with how easy it was.
So for tonights $138.03 I earned 247 airmiles. 

Now if I could just get the infuriating MDE help line to be even half as responsive about my account issues I would be happy .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This is kinda off topic, but I just received today my 5-day adult pass from AM! Yay!  A card with Minnie on the front. On the back there is a code and a date: WTS:032 03/09/2016. I just want to make sure that this isn't some kind of expiry date...?  I didn't think the multi-day passes had expiry dates.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is kinda off topic, but I just received today my 5-day adult pass from AM! Yay!  A card with Minnie on the front. On the back there is a code and a date: WTS:032 03/09/2016. I just want to make sure that this isn't some kind of expiry date...?  I didn't think the multi-day passes had expiry dates.


hmm, not sure, I just checked mine that I received last week, same thing. I will have to ask a few and find out for us.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is yours the same date?


----------



## worldwidepayne

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is kinda off topic, but I just received today my 5-day adult pass from AM! Yay!  A card with Minnie on the front. On the back there is a code and a date: WTS:032 03/09/2016. I just want to make sure that this isn't some kind of expiry date...?  I didn't think the multi-day passes had expiry dates.



That is the date your pass was printed.  All mine have dates on too.  They are never dates in the future.   They are dates when the ticket was printed.


----------



## cview

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I recently signed up for our Sobeys AM Mastercard. You get 400 bonus miles on your first transaction. Then you get 3 times the miles for the first three months, plus 2 AM / $20 at Sobeys all the time.  It is a No-fee credit card as well.  I also signed up for the American Express Platinum where you get 2000 AM after $500 charged in the first three months, plus 1 AM / $10 at AM participants and 1 AM / $15 everywhere else.
> 
> I signed Hubby up for his own AM card so I can sign him up for the above offers as well.  His account will start saving for the US passes, while I'm saving for the WDW passes.
> 
> He thinks I'm crazy, but still reaps the travel rewards of my AM collection.




Did you need to have a second airmiles account number when your husband signed up?  I'm thinking about doing this and was wondering whether it would work if we used only one airmiles account number for both AM cards.


----------



## pigletto

cview said:


> Did you need to have a second airmiles account number when your husband signed up?  I'm thinking about doing this and was wondering whether it would work if we used only one airmiles account number for both AM cards.


Dh and I each have a card on the same account. We frequently shop without the other, so this way we can both collect miles without remembering to give eachother the card.


----------



## bababear_50

Went shopping at Sobeys this morning
I work in a school so cotton q tips are used for counting, pasting, painting and building structures--I got 8 boxes.
I also noticed Billy Bee honey large plastic jar for 20 cents off BUt you get 10 bonus airmiles with purchase of one and I love honey in my tea. Hobnobs (chocolate cookies--you know to go with the tea) were on sale 2.99 with 3 Bonus airmiles. I picked up 2 bottles of baby powder as I use it in the summer to stay cool.
So 163 airmiles. Oh and Kraft peanut butter on sale 3.99--no airmiles but a good price.
Happy shopping everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## jtdl

cview said:


> Did you need to have a second airmiles account number when your husband signed up?  I'm thinking about doing this and was wondering whether it would work if we used only one airmiles account number for both AM cards.





pigletto said:


> Dh and I each have a card on the same account. We frequently shop without the other, so this way we can both collect miles without remembering to give eachother the card.



My husband and daughter both have cards on my account.  Even our AM credit cards are linked to that one account.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Went shopping at Sobeys this morning
> I work in a school so cotton q tips are used for counting, pasting, painting and building structures--I got 8 boxes.
> I also noticed Billy Bee honey large plastic jar for 20 cents off BUt you get 10 bonus airmiles with purchase of one and I love honey in my tea. Hobnobs (chocolate cookies--you know to go with the tea) were on sale 2.99 with 3 Bonus airmiles. I picked up 2 bottles of baby powder as I use it in the summer to stay cool.
> So 163 airmiles. Oh and Kraft peanut butter on sale 3.99--no airmiles but a good price.
> Happy shopping everyone.
> Hugs Mel



I went yesterday to get a few things and they had only 1 box of the cotton swabs.  I'll try another Sobey's later in the week. Somehow I still managed to score 211AM with my shopping.


----------



## ottawamom

Onyx question.  Do they automatically send out the black Onyx cards once you achieve the Onyx status or do I have to request them?  I got tickets for a movie preview in two weeks and I need to present my card with the tickets in order to get in(or so they tell me anyway).  Will my blue card work ( it has the correct #)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Onyx question.  Do they automatically send out the black Onyx cards once you achieve the Onyx status or do I have to request them?  I got tickets for a movie preview in two weeks and I need to present my card with the tickets in order to get in(or so they tell me anyway).  Will my blue card work ( it has the correct #)?


*Our cards just showed up .. but first year we never did get the fancy-pants black one. Hubby forgot to switch out the new one when it showed up magically this year but it still scanned fine so my guess would be take whatever paperwork and your boring blue card and you'll be fine! Enjoy the movie (which one is it BTW??)*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the info.  We're going to see Now You See Me 2.  Just borrowed #1 from a friend and it was entertaining.  Never did know what was going to happen next.  I hope this sequel will be similar.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cview said:


> Did you need to have a second airmiles account number when your husband signed up?  I'm thinking about doing this and was wondering whether it would work if we used only one airmiles account number for both AM cards.



I have signed him up for his own AM account and card. I wasn't really sure if he could use mine for a second time and I didn't want to risk not getting the bonus AM. It was free, so no biggie.

His card and bonus AM are strictly for our 5-day child pass. Then we will just continue to use mine for all collection of AM going forward.


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to buy 2 $25 dollar GC at Sobeys (early xmas shopping) anyhow the receipt showed no airmiles,,
went to service desk and they said I didn't spend $50 and I said the ad says spend $50 dollars on ultimate dinning cards,(plural) which I did. So they gave me the 60 airmiles. It reminded me that I have to check the receipt before leaving the store.
Still no Foodland points showing up in my account....Hmmmm.come on airmiles post those miles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's actually the store that has to post the AM.  That's why some stores show up right away, some bonus miles can take up to 120 days. Must have something to do with the program and the vendors as to their allowable time frames.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's actually the store that has to post the AM.  That's why some stores show up right away, some bonus miles can take up to 120 days. Must have something to do with the program and the vendors as to their allowable time frames.



Ok I shall try to be patient,,,,I'm just not very good at it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to buy 2 $25 dollar GC at Sobeys (early xmas shopping) anyhow the receipt showed no airmiles,,
> went to service desk and they said I didn't spend $50 and I said the ad says spend $50 dollars on ultimate dinning cards,(plural) which I did. So they gave me the 60 airmiles. It reminded me that I have to check the receipt before leaving the store.
> Still no Foodland points showing up in my account....Hmmmm.come on airmiles post those miles.
> Hugs Mel



That's odd.  My Foodland AM showed up right on schedule with other Sobey's AM.  If they don't show up this week give them a call. Way to go with fighting for those AM!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well Safeway has bonus AM for Poweraid purchase but it certainly isn't as great as the one many of you took advantage of at Sobey's a while back.  Ours is buy 6 get 60 am and they are 3 for $5 for the 710ml.  So not a great price. 

Were the ones with Sobey's 3 for 5 and get 50 am or something like that?


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> Well Safeway has bonus AM for Poweraid purchase but it certainly isn't as great as the one many of you took advantage of at Sobey's a while back.  Ours is buy 6 get 60 am and they are 3 for $5 for the 710ml.  So not a great price.
> 
> Were the ones with Sobey's 3 for 5 and get 50 am or something like that?



The deal a few weeks ago was 3 for $5 get 50AM.  I don't think they'll ever do that deal again. If you think of the 60AM as being $6 then you are getting 6 bottles for $4 (2x5-6) or .66 per bottle.


----------



## ARIEL123498

In Manitoba the poweraid is 5/5 dollars at IGA and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 or at Sobeys 3/5 and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 Hope this helps


----------



## ottawamom

ARIEL123498 said:


> In Manitoba the poweraid is 5/5 dollars at IGA and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 or at Sobeys 3/5 and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 Hope this helps



Jump on that deal at IGA.  You're getting those botlles at an amazing deal!


----------



## DilEmma

cview said:


> Did you need to have a second airmiles account number when your husband signed up?  I'm thinking about doing this and was wondering whether it would work if we used only one airmiles account number for both AM cards.


I have personal data on this. One account number is good. And better.

My husband had an Amex Airmiles Platinum card. We directed the 2,000 Airmiles sign up bonus to his Airmiles account. He referred me to the Amex Airmiles Platinum card and got 500 bonus Airmiles for all his trouble (tongue in cheek). Those bonus miles posted to his account. I entered his Airmiles number in the application and my welcome bonus posted to his account. 4,500 Airmiles!

On that note,
Please stop wasting referral opportunities. It's an easy 500 Airmiles for the person referring. And can be carried forward. If anyone needs help, I'd be happy to walk you through it.


----------



## DilEmma

Whoop whoop! I made Onyx today. Not that its worth all that and a bag of chips. But a milestone nonetheless. Nice to have no expiration.

I did have a 2,000 Amex Airmiles Platinum bonus in there. I don't use that card much though because 1 Airmile per $10 spend is only worth the equivalent of 1% cash back. I can do much better with other travel cards or a simple 2% cash back card so I target my spend strategically elsewhere. Still though, I'm happy earning the other 4,000 Airmiles the 'not so hard way'.

Thanks to all you crazyassed collectors on this thread. I would have missed the most recent Sobeys $50 Ultimate Dining card offer... And many other offers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jtdl

DilEmma said:


> I have personal data on this. One account number is good. And better.
> 
> My husband had an Amex Airmiles Platinum card. We directed the 2,000 Airmiles sign up bonus to his Airmiles account. He referred me to the Amex Airmiles Platinum card and got 500 bonus Airmiles for all his trouble (tongue in cheek). Those bonus miles posted to his account. I entered his Airmiles number in the application and my welcome bonus posted to his account. 4,500 Airmiles!
> 
> On that note,
> Please stop wasting referral opportunities. It's an easy 500 Airmiles for the person referring. And can be carried forward. If anyone needs help, I'd be happy to walk you through it.



Good to know, my daughter and I both just received our Amex Platinum with the bonus 2000 miles and both used my Air Miles account number.  Unfortunately I didn't see the blurb about the extra 500 for referring her until after she applied - what do you mean by it can be carried forward?


----------



## DilEmma

jtdl said:


> Good to know, my daughter and I both just received our Amex Platinum with the bonus 2000 miles and both used my Air Miles account number.  Unfortunately I didn't see the blurb about the extra 500 for referring her until after she applied - what do you mean by it can be carried forward?


Hello,

Sorry for the confusion. More like paid forward. 

You use someone's referral link. Exactly the same outcome for you. 500 bonus Airmiles for a friend. You refer daughter. 500 bonus Airmiles for you. Cancel your card in 11 months or so. Your daughter refers you. Reapply after three months. 500 bonus Airmiles for her. She cancels. You refer her. Rinse. Repeat. Once you have a referral in the family (spouse to spouse etc) you're golden. I have a few more years before my kids can apply for credit cards. 

Important: always keep your oldest no fee credits cards because age of credit counts for a percentage of your credit score.

disclaimer:
I churn credit cards but still have an excellent credit score. I monitor my score with a free Home Depot Equifax monitoring promo they had the last two years.
I started off very slow because I thought it sounded too good to be true. But have been taking advantage of credit card promos since June 2014. A rookie still for sure. But looking for other enthusiasts.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> I have personal data on this. One account number is good. And better.
> 
> My husband had an Amex Airmiles Platinum card. We directed the 2,000 Airmiles sign up bonus to his Airmiles account. He referred me to the Amex Airmiles Platinum card and got 500 bonus Airmiles for all his trouble (tongue in cheek). Those bonus miles posted to his account. I entered his Airmiles number in the application and my welcome bonus posted to his account. 4,500 Airmiles!
> 
> On that note,
> Please stop wasting referral opportunities. It's an easy 500 Airmiles for the person referring. And can be carried forward. If anyone needs help, I'd be happy to walk you through it.



I had posted this same thing a few pages back.  

There is also an American Express Air Miles card that is gold coloured.  You 500 AM when you sign up and use it one time.  You can then refer it to someone else who signs up and gets 500 AM and then you get 200 bonus AM for referring them.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ARIEL123498 said:


> In Manitoba the poweraid is 5/5 dollars at IGA and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 or at Sobeys 3/5 and earn 60 Am when you buy 6 Hope this helps



That's a way better deal at IGA.  Still may get some of 3/5 but would definitely stock up at $1 each!


----------



## ARIEL123498

momof2gr8kids said:


> That's a way better deal at IGA.  Still may get some of 3/5 but would definitely stock up at $1 each!


I picked up 108 bottles using AM cash on Friday and then when my airmiles post on Wednesday hope to pick up more. Free poweraid to give to the food bank and enough airmiles to purchase another adult ticket.


----------



## mort1331

ARIEL123498 said:


> I picked up 108 bottles using AM cash on Friday and then when my airmiles post on Wednesday hope to pick up more. Free poweraid to give to the food bank and enough airmiles to purchase another adult ticket.


So does the purchase of 6 bottles trigger this, or 6 buy 5 for 5? If purchase 6 bottles, then that is great buy and free drinks. the other way good but not great as it would cost you $30 to get $5.
Now looking at that flyer, if you did it this weekend, bonus 100am for $100 spent/


----------



## ARIEL123498

mort1331 said:


> So does the purchase of 6 bottles trigger this, or 6 buy 5 for 5? If purchase 6 bottles, then that is great buy and free drinks. the other way good but not great as it would cost you $30 to get $5.
> Now looking at that flyer, if you did it this weekend, bonus 100am for $100 spent/


Every 6 bottles is 60 airmiles. Ended up with 1180 airmiles with my bonus coupon and hope to flipp that if there are any left in stock on Thursday.  I love the airmiles game but the deals have not been that great lately


----------



## pigletto

Ok Ontario airmiles nuts, the upcoming Rexall flyer is up on Saveland. It's 110 airmiles for spending $50 so I will definitely be going to Rexall this weekend.

Edited.. no airmiles for giftcards so question was pointless.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! My Sobeys store is going through a major renovation right now, store is a mess.  I just received in my email from the Store Manager a coupon for up to 500 bonus AM when you spend $500 at the store between June 1 and July 13!  Done!

Our flyer also has for this week for every $200 in GC and get 95 AM, buy a $50 GC to select stores and get 60 AM...It's looking like a very successful AM haul this month!


----------



## jtdl

pigletto said:


> Ok Ontario airmiles nuts, the upcoming Rexall flyer is up on Saveland. It's 110 airmiles for spending $50 so I will definitely be going to Rexall this weekend.
> 
> Edited.. no airmiles for giftcards so question was pointless.



Thanks for the heads up!  I was headed there this afternoon to use my coupon that expires today for 40 AM with a $30 spend but I think the new deal is much better


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm thinking the 40 minute drive to Sobeys might be worthwhile! Who doesn't have a serious need for  gift cards? Question though, are they affiliated with any other stores that might be in my city that i could use them in?? *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am in Nova Scotia. The gift cards for 60 AM are: Roots, Sears, Golf Town, Boston Pizza, The Keg and Bass Pro Shops


----------



## bababear_50

Darn I forgot my allergy meds at work and have to run over to Rexall.....no special deals on right now so I will try to control myself until the weekend.
Hugs mel


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm thinking the 40 minute drive to Sobeys might be worthwhile! Who doesn't have a serious need for  gift cards? Question though, are they affiliated with any other stores that might be in my city that i could use them in?? *



You can use them at Freshco, PriceChopper, IGA and Foodland.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

My shiny new Platinum Air Miles American Express Card arrived today...can't wait for the 2000 welcome air miles (yes, I know that I have to spend $500 first, won't be hard, need some dental work that will exceed $500)...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> My shiny new Platinum Air Miles American Express Card arrived today...can't wait for the 2000 welcome air miles (yes, I know that I have to spend $500 first, won't be hard, need some dental work that will exceed $500)...



They get posted quickly to your account too!  I think I got mine 1-2 weeks after reaching the $500 threshold.


----------



## jtdl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They get posted quickly to your account too!  I think I got mine 1-2 weeks after reaching the $500 threshold.



Awesome!  Got my card last week and paid some regular bills with it in order to get to the $500 point right away, so fingers crossed mine get posted as quickly


----------



## mort1331

quick check of flyer online, looks like shopping at loblaws this week.


----------



## DilEmma

The American Express Platinum Airmiles bonus (and regular spend) only posts to your Airmiles account when your credit card statement period cycles. If you make the $500 minimum spend threshold within days of receiving your card, then you'll see that speedy timeline. If you miss it by just a day, then you'll have to wait until the next billing cycle for the Airmiles to post.

Of note, your billing period does not necessarily start the day you activate your card. My experience is it starts on date of approval. Add in mailing time and you lose about a week or two of shopping days to make your spending threshold.

You can check your billing from/to date in your online American Express account (or paper statement). IME, Airmiles post the day following my electronic statement.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> quick check of flyer online, looks like shopping at loblaws this week.


Me toooo.....................................................nothing
I'm headed to No frills this weekend,,I couldn't find anything in Sobeys,Metro or Foodland flyers.
Metro is such a disappointment lately,,they used to have some great deals.
I might restock on a few things at Rexall.
Have a great weekend!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The lousy week this week must mean we're in for a great week next week.  Save up and prepare to spend!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

DilEmma said:


> The American Express Platinum Airmiles bonus (and regular spend) only posts to your Airmiles account when your credit card statement period cycles. If you make the $500 minimum spend threshold within days of receiving your card, then you'll see that speedy timeline. If you miss it by just a day, then you'll have to wait until the next billing cycle for the Airmiles to post.
> 
> Of note, your billing period does not necessarily start the day you activate your card. My experience is it starts on date of approval. Add in mailing time and you lose about a week or two of shopping days to make your spending threshold.
> 
> You can check your billing from/to date in your online American Express account (or paper statement). IME, Airmiles post the day following my electronic statement.




thanks for the info...I was told since my card is an upgrade, my billing period and everything will remain the same...


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Me toooo.....................................................nothing
> I'm headed to No frills this weekend,,I couldn't find anything in Sobeys,Metro or Foodland flyers.
> Metro is such a disappointment lately,,they used to have some great deals.
> I might restock on a few things at Rexall.
> Have a great weekend!
> Hugs Mel



Metro just went downhill and now there is really no reason to even go there.  The prices aren't that great to start with, so without points, I'll shop elsewhere.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Crap.  Just realized I forgot to go today and get the poweraid from Safeway with the bonus AM (ends today).  Oh well...that must mean there's a better offer coming up for me!


----------



## pigletto

Yep.. nothing exciting for me in the grocery flyers. I will shop at NoFrills this week. I'll still get 110 airmiles for $50 at Rexall though, so not a total bust. I haven't been to Rexall in over a month so the timing on this promo is perfect. Time to stock up again.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> The lousy week this week must mean we're in for a great week next week.  Save up and prepare to spend!


I like your optimism


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> I like your optimism



I'm a glass half full kinda gal!


----------



## ottawamom

I went on Airmiles today to sign up for the Amex Platinum card.  Couldn't for the life of me get the link to work.  I get into the Amex site and then when I press the apply button it tells me it can't link to the site I need to go to to apply.  Something about link resetting while loading.  Anyone else ever encounter any difficulty.  I mean I guess it could be a Saturday kind of problem and things may work perfectly on Monday.  I just a little concerned about using a link that my computer browser thinks could have issues. 

Any feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I went on Airmiles today to sign up for the Amex Platinum card.  Couldn't for the life of me get the link to work.  I get into the Amex site and then when I press the apply button it tells me it can't link to the site I need to go to to apply.  Something about link resetting while loading.  Anyone else ever encounter any difficulty.  I mean I guess it could be a Saturday kind of problem and things may work perfectly on Monday.  I just a little concerned about using a link that my computer browser thinks could have issues.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.


I got mine, last night, no problem.  I was impressed with the secondary questions asked.  I should have the card in 7-10 days.  What is the spending threshold mentioned above-a certain amount that I need to spend before I get my points? Is there a time limit on that?  (I didn't notice that in the fine print, but if that's the case, I know which card to use for the next little bit)


----------



## ottawamom

$500 in the first three months


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> $500 in the first three months


Thanks!


----------



## DilEmma

I made a small purchase at Rexall in west Ottawa Saturday afternoon and my receipt did not have a bonus Airmiles coupon on the bottom (no spend $30 get 50 Airmiles). This is my first time of many with no success. Anyone else?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I went on Airmiles today to sign up for the Amex Platinum card.  Couldn't for the life of me get the link to work.  I get into the Amex site and then when I press the apply button it tells me it can't link to the site I need to go to to apply.  Something about link resetting while loading.  Anyone else ever encounter any difficulty.  I mean I guess it could be a Saturday kind of problem and things may work perfectly on Monday.  I just a little concerned about using a link that my computer browser thinks could have issues.
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated.


No issues when I signed up, but I do know that with some of these cards if you sign up in person, as opposed to online, the bonus points are not the same. Make sure you do it online.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Mort,

Could you possibly try and see if you can access the applications today through the Airmiles link.  I've been trying for two days, finally called AMEX and they said the problem was at my end.  Had my husband look it over and he tried a few things but no success.  When I click on the "apply" button it can't connect to the AMEX application form.  It's at www252.americanexpress.com..... I can get an application through www201.americanexpres.com.... but I'm concerned that one won't give me the AM.

I would be interested to hear if anyone else can access the site today. Never mind it apparently is the stupid computer network we have in this house.  I just called a girlfriend and had her try to get into the application and it works just fine at her house. So it's all me!!


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Thanks Mort,
> 
> Could you possibly try and see if you can access the applications today through the Airmiles link.  I've been trying for two days, finally called AMEX and they said the problem was at my end.  Had my husband look it over and he tried a few things but no success.  When I click on the "apply" button it can't connect to the AMEX application form.  It's at www252.americanexpress.com..... I can get an application through www201.americanexpres.com.... but I'm concerned that one won't give me the AM.
> 
> I would be interested to hear if anyone else can access the site today. Never mind it apparently is the stupid computer network we have in this house.  I just called a girlfriend and had her try to get into the application and it works just fine at her house. So it's all me!!


That first link worked for me. Though it opened my Amex login page, not an application. Are your pop ups blocked? Can you try a different browser? You do not need to apply for the Amex Platinum via the Airmiles site. So long as the 2,000 points and first year free are specified - take a screen shot just in case.

Your second link did not work for me. It said the server could not be found.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom
I am able to connect to the American express Platinum credit card application form.,,,while logged onto my airmiles account.
I am not sure what the problem could be.
Sorry Hon ,,not much help from me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

This is directly from the American Express Canada website

First page:
https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/...platinum-credit-card/?filter=Rewards-customer

Second page:
https://www252.americanexpress.com/...-AirmilesPlatinum-detail-applynow-main&JR=BYY

Same 2,000 Airmile offer. Does that work for you?


----------



## DilEmma

You actually have to enter your Airmiles number in the application from the direct American Express page. Don't worry about not getting your Airmiles if you don't use the link on the Airmiles site.


----------



## BLAZEY

DilEmma said:


> I made a small purchase at Rexall in west Ottawa Saturday afternoon and my receipt did not have a bonus Airmiles coupon on the bottom (no spend $30 get 50 Airmiles). This is my first time of many with no success. Anyone else?



I always check the receipt before leaving rexall, For some reason sometime the register does it automatically sometimes not. The cashiers are always great about doing it manually or making sure to update the register.


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up some savvy toilet paper tissue 3.49 a pkg
14 pkg's 5 bonus points for each two bought.
plus 110 Bonus points for spending 50.00.
Total airmiles points earned at Rexall 148
Hopefully the grocery stores are better this coming week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> This is directly from the American Express Canada website
> 
> First page:
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/...platinum-credit-card/?filter=Rewards-customer
> 
> Second page:
> https://www252.americanexpress.com/...-AirmilesPlatinum-detail-applynow-main&JR=BYY
> 
> Same 2,000 Airmile offer. Does that work for you?



It's the second page I can't get to load. I get a message saying it can't verify the authenticity of the site. I know from other sources the site is good. I've tried logging in using 4 different computers in this house.  It has been decided that it has something to do with our internet provider. Ugh! DH is going to log in using his work computer through their server after dinner and see if we have success otherwise I'm off to my girlfriends in the morning to fill in the application there.  Computers are just so frustrating when something that should take 5 minutes has consumed my day with frustration.

Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> My shiny new Platinum Air Miles American Express Card arrived today...can't wait for the 2000 welcome air miles (yes, I know that I have to spend $500 first, won't be hard, need some dental work that will exceed $500)...



Finally got in to the application form through my husbands work computer.  Application's conditionally approved. It has gone for review.  How long did it take from the time you applied until your card arrived at your door? Hoping to be able to refer my DH before the end of June.


----------



## DilEmma

I expect an American Express card to arrive within 7-10 days. Sometimes they've been Xpress posted and I got them two days after application.

Though consider delaying your husbands referral if you want to maximize this. You should keep your card for at least six months, though I keep mine for eleven to twelve months. When you cancel, you have to wait approximately six months to reapply for the same bonus. Otherwise they'll just reactivate your older card (some people have had success with just three months but the data is not consistent). I've had 100% success with the six month period.

The idea is for one of you to always have an active card for referrals back and forth within those timelines above. If you're just going to do this once then just disregard all of the above. My husband and I stagger our award credit cards with a six month gap for like cards.

If you do your applications close together you'll be without a card from which to refer.

Added: and just to be clear, Amex referrals only work within the group of like cards. Airmiles Amex can refer to other Airmiles Amex cards including the non premium ones. But if you refer from an Airmiles Amex to an Aeroplan Amex etc you will not get a referral bonus.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, we're only doing this once.  I have to twist his arm as it is.  These points will pay for the trip I just booked out west, that way I don't dip into my stash for Disney.


----------



## jtdl

ottawamom said:


> Finally got in to the application form through my husbands work computer.  Application's conditionally approved. It has gone for review.  How long did it take from the time you applied until your card arrived at your door? Hoping to be able to refer my DH before the end of June.



I got mine between the 7-10 day mark but my daughter got hers in 3 days.  I was told mine was approved and was given a credit limit when I submitted the application and my daughter's said it was conditionally approved but no credit limit was given after she submitted hers.  I guess it depends maybe how many applications they get in any given day or who processes them in real person.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, good to know I got the standard answer. I did my application around 9pm last night so I have no doubt they have to review it in person today. It's been a long time since I applied for a card. Hope mine comes through soon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> Though consider delaying your husbands referral if you want to maximize this. You should keep your card for at least six months, though I keep mine for eleven to twelve months. When you cancel, you have to wait approximately six months to reapply for the same bonus. Otherwise they'll just reactivate your older card (some people have had success with just three months but the data is not consistent). I've had 100% success with the six month period.



The Amex cards say in the T&C that the bonus AM are for new cardholders only.  They would have a record if you have applied before.  How do you manage to get the 2,000 AM more than once?


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The Amex cards say in the T&C that the bonus AM are for new cardholders only.  They would have a record if you have applied before.  How do you manage to get the 2,000 AM more than once?


'New cardholder' is someone with a new card. That's why you have to wait six months after cancelling to avoid them just reactivating an old card.

But you bring up a good point. In the last year, Amex changed the welcome bonus for the Amex Membership Rewards personal Gold card to once per lifetime. So it's a good idea to read the fine print because things are always changing.


----------



## pigletto

The Rexall flyer is up at Saveland. I am trying to decide if the promo is worth it. Spend $50 on certain products Sunday and get 100 miles. If I combine that with the sunscreen offer (buy 2 get 30) I would get at least 130 miles for a $50 spend. I do need sunscreen so it might be worth it. There's also a $10 coupon if you spend $30 but I don't think I would get that as well as the miles.


----------



## rella's fan

Is there a limit on the number of Sears cards that you can purchase at Foodland (spend $50 - get 60 Airmiles)?  My daughter needs new glasses so was going to get them from Sears and use the gift cards to pay- would this work?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Is there a limit on the number of Sears cards that you can purchase at Foodland (spend $50 - get 60 Airmiles)?  My daughter needs new glasses so was going to get them from Sears and use the gift cards to pay- would this work?


*I would ask .. if the answer is yes, only one, make multiple individual purchases! That's a great idea (but i'd  be checking with Sears if you can use the gift cards, i know certain retailers don't accept them for "stores within stores")*


----------



## jtdl

Starting Friday Foodland has 200 air miles with the purchase of a $150 Foodland gift card.  I'll be picking up a couple of those


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK gang, I'm looking for an answer here ... I have more than enough Airmiles for a WDW ticket but the trip isn't till January, are the tickets stamped with an expiry date or will i be good to go to snag it now?? This trip is turning out to be A-MAZ-ING! We found a conference that hubby can attend and we can claim the airfare, accommodations for 4 days, the car rental and some of his meals meaning i can use the Airmiles for other things!*

*I stumbled across a seatsale and our flights are now booked. Now i'm (not so) patiently waiting till the 7 month mark for the rental to get confirmed thru DVC points!*


----------



## rella's fan

Foodland gift cards can also be used at Sobeys, right?  I also wanted to reply that Foodland told me there was no limit to the number of Sears cards I could buy and yes Sears does take them for payment for glasses.


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Foodland gift cards can also be used at Sobeys, right?



Inquiring minds (ie. mine) would like a confirmation of this too.  It would be worth the drive to pick up a few cards.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK gang, I'm looking for an answer here ... I have more than enough Airmiles for a WDW ticket but the trip isn't till January, are the tickets stamped with an expiry date or will i be good to go to snag it now?? This trip is turning out to be A-MAZ-ING! We found a conference that hubby can attend and we can claim the airfare, accommodations for 4 days, the car rental and some of his meals meaning i can use the Airmiles for other things!*
> 
> *I stumbled across a seatsale and our flights are now booked. Now i'm (not so) patiently waiting till the 7 month mark for the rental to get confirmed thru DVC points!*


Yes if they are for WDW there is no expire, get as soon as you can so they dont increase the AM needed. Also you dont need to wait for the 7 month mark when renting DVC. I am a member and home resort you get 11 months out, then at the 7 month you can look at changing. Now you can rent from an owner of the resort you want and they have the 11 month. Depending on what resort you want, I would not wait for the 7 month mark. Parts of January are still very busy for DVC. Does not follow the same busy/slow periods that non-DVC has.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Yes if they are for WDW there is no expire, get as soon as you can so they dont increase the AM needed. Also you dont need to wait for the 7 month mark when renting DVC. I am a member and home resort you get 11 months out, then at the 7 month you can look at changing. Now you can rent from an owner of the resort you want and they have the 11 month. Depending on what resort you want, I would not wait for the 7 month mark. Parts of January are still very busy for DVC. Does not follow the same busy/slow periods that non-DVC has.


*AWESOME! Ticket ordered and on it's way!! *
*I've put in a request with David's Rental for a studio at OKW and while it's showing as available for the time we want it, they don't have any points available from a member who has OKW as their home resort. SO i'm forced to wait till the 7 month mark. I'm hoping that once that time rolls around that a unit is still open, if not I *think* SSR should be??*


----------



## jtdl

rella's fan said:


> Foodland gift cards can also be used at Sobeys, right?  I also wanted to reply that Foodland told me there was no limit to the number of Sears cards I could buy and yes Sears does take them for payment for glasses.





ottawamom said:


> Inquiring minds (ie. mine) would like a confirmation of this too.  It would be worth the drive to pick up a few cards.



I found this on their website:  Gift Cards are available in amounts between $5 and $500, and can be used at any of our banners Foodland, Sobeys, Price Chopper and FreshCo across Canada.


----------



## DilEmma

Sobeys Ontario has the gift card offer for three days. Buy $150 Sobeys gift card and get 200 Air Miles. No need to drive to Foodland!


----------



## pigletto

I'll be picking up another Sobey's gift card this weekend and doing the $50 shop at Rexall. At least 300 for me this weekend .


----------



## DilEmma

Metro has $50 Mark's Gift cards with 60 bonus Air Miles.

I've still got Father's Day shopping, sigh. There are other gift cards too. The usual - Roots, Sears, Keg, Golf a Town and Bass Pro. 

Too bad Metro takes _forever_ to post.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *AWESOME! Ticket ordered and on it's way!! *
> *I've put in a request with David's Rental for a studio at OKW and while it's showing as available for the time we want it, they don't have any points available from a member who has OKW as their home resort. SO i'm forced to wait till the 7 month mark. I'm hoping that once that time rolls around that a unit is still open, if not I *think* SSR should be??*


You can always try the rent/trade board here, and save a couple of bucks as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm waiting on so many bonus air miles right now, ugh!  Air Miles won't post them for you until the 120 days has past.  I've been waiting on two 100 AM bonus offers for three month now!
Don't these businesses realize I have WDW passes to buy before the price/# of AM goes up?!


----------



## Debbie

jtdl said:


> Starting Friday Foodland has 200 air miles with the purchase of a $150 Foodland gift card.  I'll be picking up a couple of those


Thanks. I will pick up enough for grocery shopping for the month.  

Another question.  If you buy UNIVERSAL tickets with your airmiles, is there an expiration date on those? Hopefully heading to Universal next January)


----------



## Misha72683

I'll pick up $300 (or two weeks groceries worth) of gift cards and it will give me enough to get our car seat!


----------



## pigletto

Debbie said:


> Thanks. I will pick up enough for grocery shopping for the month.
> 
> Another question.  If you buy UNIVERSAL tickets with your airmiles, is there an expiration date on those? Hopefully heading to Universal next January)


No. I just went and checked mine to be sure. They just say they expire 13 days from first use on the back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> You can always try the rent/trade board here, and save a couple of bucks as well.


*Do you consider that a reliable way to rent? I don't have any experience with this!*

*We just got back from Rexall BTW ... needed more gauze for the hand wounds (they might never heal at this rate URGH) and it had bonus... had a coupon for extra 40, bought enough cards to get those however many. Spent $55 walked out with 89 Airmiles, not 1/2 bad!!*


----------



## mort1331

Yes I do, I rent on these boards...lol...but even with Daves there is a trust issue. The only thing Daves assures you is to get your money back if someone backs out. There have been only 1 or 2 cases I have ever heard of, of something going south. There  are a lot of good members, including myself LOL, that rent out and have good standing.
Plus you can sometime get them for 1-4$ less than Daves depending on hotel. 
Ask all the questions you need.


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> No. I just went and checked mine to be sure. They just say they expire 13 days from first use on the back.


*Thanks.  So the same as Disney. *


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Yes I do, I rent on these boards...lol...but even with Daves there is a trust issue. The only thing Daves assures you is to get your money back if someone backs out. There have been only 1 or 2 cases I have ever heard of, of something going south. There  are a lot of good members, including myself LOL, that rent out and have good standing.
> Plus you can sometime get them for 1-4$ less than Daves depending on hotel.
> Ask all the questions you need.


Am I allowed to ask???  Do you have any for rent now?  If I'm not allowed I will delete this so answer fast....lol.


----------



## Misha72683

We decided to go out for dinner tonight and before going to Boston Pizza, ran in to Foodland and grabbed a $50 gift card. 5 minute detour and it gave us 60 bonus miles. I think as long as we stay on top of deals and plan smart, then collecting miles should be easy-peasy.


----------



## Misha72683

Oh and interesting, when I bought the gift card, it was the only thing I bought and the girl asked if I wanted to pay with my airmiles cash (I didn't).


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Am I allowed to ask???  Do you have any for rent now?  If I'm not allowed I will delete this so answer fast....lol.


You are allowed to ask, but over on the rent/trade board. Not here. but I think your ok.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> That was my issue with that offer as well.  I'm still waiting to receive my 100AM from a Bonus offer Airmiles had going in March.(Purchase at 3 of these sponsors before the end of March get 100AM.  I could be waiting 120 days for that one)



Did you receive your 100 AM yet? I am waiting on this bonus as well.  I'm also waiting on a 100 AM from April; make 10 purchases using your BMO AM master card during the month.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did you receive your 100 AM yet? I am waiting on this bonus as well.  I'm also waiting on a 100 AM from April; make 10 purchases using your BMO AM master card during the month.



I'm still waiting for the ones from March.  The 120 days aren't until July 15 or something like that so I could have a while to wait yet before I can enquire.  BMO is usually pretty good about posting, not necessarily quick but they will post.  I'm also waiting for last weeks Sobey's still (which is odd because mine usually post on Wed. night). Waiting is the hardest part of this game we're all playing.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes! I am also waiting on last week's Sobeys!  I have 261 from last week, plus 95 from Lawton's Drugs!


----------



## DilEmma

Good to know. I'm still waiting on last weeks Sobeys and the March 100 Airmiles three sponsor offer.


----------



## pigletto

I'm also waiting on 60 bonus miles for the $50 restaurant gift card from last week, and that promo from March that you guys are mentioning.


----------



## ottawamom

It's a little odd.  Just went through my spreadsheet. Only once in the last 9 months (my total experience with Sobey's) have they gone longer than posting the following week. Sounds like we're all in the same boat.  Post here when you (collectively) get yours in your account as a heads up for the rest of us.

Just picked up 3 gift cards and two of the pulled pork offers. It was and easy 700AM


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> It's a little odd.  Just went through my spreadsheet. Only once in the last 9 months (my total experience with Sobey's) have they gone longer than posting the following week. Sounds like we're all in the same boat.  Post here when you (collectively) get yours in your account as a heads up for the rest of us.


That's what I was thinking. I don't know that it's ever gone longer than Friday to see points post from Sobey's. I'm only waiting on the 60 bonus points for the giftcard though so it might not be Sobey's posting those.


----------



## ottawamom

Good news, just called the Sobey's hotline (loaded item not on receipt). Person I was talking to said give it another week (re last weeks AM). If the miles aren't posted by next Thursday, I/(we) should call them and they would add them for me/(us).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for you Sobeys specialists ... can i use one of their gift cards to purchase other gift cards? We always buy gift cards for restaurants for the stockings for our kids and for their anniversary gift as well and i figured if that's the case we would make the special 1 hr round trip drive this weekend to do that! I'll also check the flyer to see if there's anything else this week that might be worthwhile. Metro's offers this week suck and our targeted coupons have been pitiful lately.*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for you Sobeys specialists ... can i use one of their gift cards to purchase other gift cards? We always buy gift cards for restaurants for the stockings for our kids and for their anniversary gift as well and i figured if that's the case we would make the special 1 hr round trip drive this weekend to do that! I'll also check the flyer to see if there's anything else this week that might be worthwhile. Metro's offers this week suck and our targeted coupons have been pitiful lately.*


The official answer is no. BUT, If you throw a $25 or $50 card in with a bunch of groceries they always put it through for me. I think they don't want to see churning for points but they let me get a cineplex card a few weeks ago with my groceries and then I paid with the Sobey's gift card and nobody batted an eye.


----------



## DilEmma

I agree with Pigletto. I generally do it clandestinely with great success. Though recently my favourite Sobeys cashier told me outright she didn't see a problem paying for other gift cards with the Sobeys gift cards. I'll pay more attention to her schedule.

Now I kind of wish we ate out more often. What kind of nonsense is that!?! LOL


----------



## bababear_50

I'm out this week,,,, I am disappointed that I purchased 150.00 Marks GC last week for this weekend Birthdays and am not getting any airmiles. (I could have got 180 airmiles with this weeks offer).Oh well maybe next week I will see something I need. The Sobeys is tempting but I just don't shop there for all my regular groceries to do this.
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> I'm out this week,,,, I am disappointed that I purchased 150.00 Marks GC last week for this weekend Birthdays and am not getting any airmiles. (I could have got 180 airmiles with this weeks offer).Oh well maybe next week I will see something I need. The Sobeys is tempting but I just don't shop there for all my regular groceries to do this.
> Hugs Mel


Do you have a FreshCo you can shop at?  I rarely buy groceries other than the occasion special at Sobeys, but the GC are also good at FreshCo, and they do price matching.  I rotate between them and No Frills, but GC with good points typical beats out PC points.


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> Do you have a FreshCo you can shop at?  I rarely buy groceries other than the occasion special at Sobeys, but the GC are also good at FreshCo, and they do price matching.  I rotate between them and No Frills, but GC with good points typical beats out PC points.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am definitely a No frills shopper but could be convinced to try FreshCo.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

It was a fantastic shopping day. I went and got the pasta sauce I wanted on sale at NoFrills. Then I went to Sobeys for the $150 gift card. This time we decided to drive a town over to the FreshCo. Usually I just stay and use the gift card at Sobey's for some extra airmiles. This was my first time at Freshco. While not as nice of a store, it had everything I wanted and the prices were way way better. So half price pasta sauce, 200 airmiles, $44 in coupons and promos on my Freshco bill (I spent $120). The produce was even better at Freschco than at our Sobeys. I won't be setting foot in Sobeys anymore unless it's a loss leader and for the big airmiles promos. I'm shopping way smarter and saving way more this way.


----------



## pigletto

Ok indulge my craziness for a second.....
What's to stop me from buying a years worth of gift cards with this promo? Is there a limit?  I spend about $650 a month on groceries. I'd buy enough for $500 a month and use them for Freshco where the prices were better and I could pricematch....AND I'd have them for the good Sobeys promos. That would leave me $150 a month for other store good deals and the butcher. That would be $800 in airmiles right off the hop. It feels weird to prepay for a year and I wouldn't be doing it this time anyway....but I wondered other peoples thoughts. What am I misssing?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In my mind there is NOTHING at all stopping you from doing that! If you don't mind having your money tied up in gift cards, go for it! If they balk, do it in separate transactions at different times of day at different tills. (i'm assuming you read the fine print on the flyer? perhaps there's a limit per day but i doubt it) Who's to say you don't have a massive family or buy for the food bank or church suppers or give them away ...*

*We often have a bunch of $$ in dry goods and paper products since hubby's income fluctuates we buy when we can. Happy shopping!*


----------



## DilEmma

I prepaid my fuel for the year with 10% off Canadian Tire gift cards. Though it's a relatively small expense at $2,000 compared to groceries. Though I considered this as well.

It seems to me that these Air Miles Sobeys gift card promos are a regular thing. I bought three more yesterday  ($450) even though I still had three left from the last promo. I don't have a Freshco nearby and have a hard time finding enough deals at Sobeys to use the gift cards that I do have. Too bad because I like the staff.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Ok indulge my craziness for a second.....
> What's to stop me from buying a years worth of gift cards with this promo? Is there a limit?  I spend about $650 a month on groceries. I'd buy enough for $500 a month and use them for Freshco where the prices were better and I could pricematch....AND I'd have them for the good Sobeys promos. That would leave me $150 a month for other store good deals and the butcher. That would be $800 in airmiles right off the hop. It feels weird to prepay for a year and I wouldn't be doing it this time anyway....but I wondered other peoples thoughts. What am I misssing?



No need to do a whole years worth in one shot.  They had this same promo on the beginning of March and beginning of May.  Each time I purchased enough to get me through 2 months of Sobeys shopping.  Last fall I remember they had the same promo the beginning of October.  Not certain what happened over the summer months.  What I'm saying is it seems to be a fairly regular occurrence so purchase two months worth and you should be good. That way you're not tying up too much cash in cards.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma we should co-ordinate our shopping times at Sobey's.   I was there in the morning yesterday picked up some cards and a few groceries.


----------



## mort1331

I say go for the amount that your comfortable prepaying. Look at it as $20 off for every 150. ThAT is a better percentage that any money is ever going to get in this year. The only risk is making sure you dont lose them, they are cash .


----------



## Silvermist999

Quick question...to qualify for the air miles, does anyone know if the gift card has to be $150 or just total $150 (ie. 3 - $50 gift cards).


----------



## bababear_50

You guys are a bad influence upon me.......................
Just got in from Sobeys.
Picked up the 150 card and spent 100.00 on groceries.Still have 50.00 left for another shopping trip.
Bought some large freezer baggies on sale for 2.89 each (buy 3 and get 10 bonus points),,
spent over 70.00 dollars so got 20 Bonus airmiles plus 4 regular airmiles..... hold on my pineapple and mango salsa airmiles are  missing....have to go back...........................

254 airmiles today
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> Quick question...to qualify for the air miles, does anyone know if the gift card has to be $150 or just total $150 (ie. 3 - $50 gift cards).


Good question. I would ask, maybe even try and if it doesnt work then ask for refund and put straight 150 on.


----------



## mort1331

FORGIVE ME I MIGHT HAVE SINNED.
just got back from my walk and stopped at Sobeys. Picked up 2 $150 GC and one $50cineplex cards, along with about ||$30 worth of groceries. Payed with $150 GC from last promo, and the balance on my CC. Young cashier did not even bat an eye. Walked out with 420AM.
Little guilty, but didnt stop me...heheh


----------



## bababear_50

Does anyone know if
 Toys R Us are still an available reward using airmiles?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Not that I have recent experience, but someone posted a number of pages back that they have opted out of the Airmiles program.  Something about them taking forever to post AM etc.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Not that I have recent experience, but someone posted a number of pages back that they have opted out of the Airmiles program.  Something about them taking forever to post AM etc.


Hi Hon
Thanks
I called to confirm and they said I could use the e-voucher I got from the airmiles web site ($20.00) but you can no longer gain (collect) airmiles shopping there.Thanks for replying.
I am moving back to primary special ed next year and it is costing me a fortune to update my resources. WOW Lego is so expensive!

Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks
> I called to confirm and they said I could use the e-voucher I got from the airmiles web site ($20.00) but you can no longer gain (collect) airmiles shopping there.Thanks for replying.
> I am moving back to primary special ed next year and it is costing me a fortune to update my resources. WOW Lego is so expensive!
> 
> Hugs Mel


Hunt the garage sales, Kijiji, craigslist, and value village. great deals to be had\


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Hunt the garage sales, Kijiji, craigslist, and value village. great deals to be had\



Oh I am
I found some great deals at Value Village on Knex and Harry Potter Lego last week.
This summer will be garage sales for me.One of the little guys I work with everything and I mean everything is vehicles so i had to get a bag of wheels because every Lego set I see "NO wheels"....Hmmmm I think they go home in pockets.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I facebook msg'd Sobeys about my air miles for the last two weeks not showing up yet.  This was there reply:

Thanks for your message Heather. Air Miles is set up for Weekly Cumulative Spends, which is accumulated in each banner separately and gives you the chance if you purchase smaller amounts to earn AIR MILES by shopping multiple times per week (Sunday-Saturday) if you're shopping at the same banner. This balance would appear in your Collectors’ statement balance approx. 10-14 business days after the date of transaction. Thanks again Heather, we’ve shared this with our team as well, and if you have any further questions, you can email the Air Miles team directly at www.airmiles.ca, or give them a call at 1-888-247-6453.

So, no direct reasoning on the delay as per normal posting in my account.  The Air Miles folks will just say to wait 120 days as they are bonus miles.
Don't these folks know we are trying to purchase WDW passes before they increase in price/miles? geesh! lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And of course I don't have my receipts anymore as they SHOWED the miles be rewarded. ugh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The doorbell just rang and what did i find? The letter carrier with my WDW ticket that i ordered on Thursday morning! Now i can enter it into MDE, this trip is becoming realer by the moment and i can barely contain myself.*

*This is a wonderful glint of hope in the middle of a very dark time in our world. Today marks our girls 1st wedding anniversary and instead of celebrating with joy in their hearts they are mourning their LGBTQ+ sisters and brothers 

*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *The doorbell just rang and what did i find? The letter carrier with my WDW ticket that i ordered on Thursday morning! Now i can enter it into MDE, this trip is becoming realer by the moment and i can barely contain myself.*
> 
> *This is a wonderful glint of hope in the middle of a very dark time in our world. Today marks our girls 1st wedding anniversary and instead of celebrating with joy in their hearts they are mourning their LGBTQ+ sisters and brothers
> 
> *


I'm so sorry. Please send them my love and hugs. Such a terrible tragedy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A co-worker of mine is on our local Pride Week committee, which holds all of its week-long festivities in July.  I would not be surprised if they now have an upped security team...so unfortunate to be needed at all.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A co-worker of mine is on our local Pride Week committee, which holds all of its week-long festivities in July.  I would not be surprised if they now have an upped security team...so unfortunate to be needed at all.


*Our girls always go to the parade in Toronto and even though this is Canada and i shouldn't be worried i can't ignore the fact that i'm shaking *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *The doorbell just rang and what did i find? The letter carrier with my WDW ticket that i ordered on Thursday morning! Now i can enter it into MDE, this trip is becoming realer by the moment and i can barely contain myself.*
> 
> *This is a wonderful glint of hope in the middle of a very dark time in our world. Today marks our girls 1st wedding anniversary and instead of celebrating with joy in their hearts they are mourning their LGBTQ+ sisters and brothers
> 
> *


Joy and Sadness all in one day. Please dont let the negative in. Embrace the memories, good times, and tell your girls the best way to overcome is to stand up.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977, this is one of those times when we all must learn the most important lesson in the Airmiles game, "Patience" and keep your receipts until your AM are posted to your account.  The AM will be there this week as normal.  Just a little hiccup in the system.

Donald-my hero, my heart goes out to all those affected by this senseless tragedy whether directly or indirectly. Hugs to your girls.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys has posted miles from June 4 if anyone is waiting on a large amount


----------



## ottawamom

I'm still waiting and to make matters worse my computer won't start up properly and it's been a long time since I backed it up. Waiting for DH to come home and fix it. I'm disconnected today.


----------



## pigletto

I'm still waiting for the 60 miles for the Cara dining cards.


----------



## ontdvc2015

I am waiting for AM from 2+ weeks ago too but they must be coming soon because I currently show 5893 air miles yet when I log in it shows my card as ONYX, so they must be there, just not showing up quite yet.  That being said, has anyone actually noticed a difference between base/gold/onyx status?  I know they promise you a bunch of benefits, but is it anything that anyone has ever really benefited from?  I should have about 764 air miles coming from Sobeys after the last 2+ weeks of shopping.  Getting close to two 5 day passes!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ontdvc2015 said:


> That being said, has anyone actually noticed a difference between base/gold/onyx status?  I know they promise you a bunch of benefits, but is it anything that anyone has ever really benefited from?



The AIR MILES GOLD® program was designed to reward Collectors who get 1,000-5,999 miles from January 1 to December 31 each year. As a Gold Collector, you can enjoy great offers for travel and merchandise, like up to 30% off required miles for selected flights, and 50% off the miles required for selected merchandise. Enjoy unforgettable events like being invited to Gold-inspired gatherings and getting free movie passes to select films. There are also exciting contests and giveaways! To see more Gold benefits, click here.

I would think Onyx would include of this and maybe a tad more?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ontdvc2015 said:


> I am waiting for AM from 2+ weeks ago too but they must be coming soon because I currently show 5893 air miles yet when I log in it shows my card as ONYX, so they must be there, just not showing up quite yet.  That being said, has anyone actually noticed a difference between base/gold/onyx status?  I know they promise you a bunch of benefits, but is it anything that anyone has ever really benefited from?  I should have about 764 air miles coming from Sobeys after the last 2+ weeks of shopping.  Getting close to two 5 day passes!


 * Off the top of my head .. ONYX members don't have to worry about miles expiring (but as my hubby pointed out, those of us who collect that many are doing so because we DO redeem them!) We've also been able to redeem for certain things using less miles .. we stayed at a Spa out west for considerably fewer miles. Other than that a funky black card that causes your hubby to slink away at the cash if something isn't showing up as earned *


----------



## DizzyDis

ontdvc2015 said:


> I am waiting for AM from 2+ weeks ago too but they must be coming soon because I currently show 5893 air miles yet when I log in it shows my card as ONYX, so they must be there, just not showing up quite yet.  That being said, has anyone actually noticed a difference between base/gold/onyx status?  I know they promise you a bunch of benefits, but is it anything that anyone has ever really benefited from?  I should have about 764 air miles coming from Sobeys after the last 2+ weeks of shopping.  Getting close to two 5 day passes!



I do not have ONYX status (maybe this year will be the year??  ) but was looking into it today and read something about also getting free event/movie tickets. I seem to recall someone here talking about seeing a movie for free because they were ONYX, but I do not recall details. I haven't used AM to book flights, but the discounts for the different status levels look significant if the routes on promotion are the ones you are looking for.


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> I do not have ONYX status (maybe this year will be the year??  ) but was looking into it today and read something about also getting free event/movie tickets. I seem to recall someone here talking about seeing a movie for free because they were ONYX, but I do not recall details. I haven't used AM to book flights, but the discounts for the different status levels look significant if the routes on promotion are the ones you are looking for.



I saw "Now You See Me 2" last week.  It cost me 1AM (for two tickets). Haven't been able to book a flight using the ONYX discount yet (timing isn't working out) but the discount isn't that great anyway.  Get the M/C World Elite Airmiles card if you're looking for discounted flights (25% off all the time)

On a side note my AMEX Airmiles card arrived yesterday (9 days after application). Now all I have to do is spend at the dentist each of the next two Mondays (I pay the dentist then our benefits pays me back) and my flight to Winnipeg is paid for. Yay!


----------



## DilEmma

My Sobeys points from 30 May (Cara gift cards) posted overnight. Just fyi for those waiting.


----------



## DilEmma

I was Gold when I bought the tickets for "Now You See Me 2" for 1 AM. So it's not really exclusive to Onyx.

You're fortunate ottawamom... my dentist does not take American Express. Sigh.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Get the M/C World Elite Airmiles card if you're looking for discounted flights (25% off all the time)



The BMO Gold card also allows for 25% off flights. This is the card I am currently using, but will upgrade to the World Elite.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> My Sobeys points from 30 May (Cara gift cards) posted overnight. Just fyi for those waiting.



Just checked mine are there from May 29 - June 4 as well.  But they are early for this week, AM usually posts Wednesday evening or Thursday.  I wonder when last weeks AM will come through? (Wed or Thu as usual or do I wait longer?) Time will tell.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I saw "Now You See Me 2" last week.  It cost me 1AM (for two tickets). Haven't been able to book a flight using the ONYX discount yet (timing isn't working out) but the discount isn't that great anyway.  Get the M/C World Elite Airmiles card if you're looking for discounted flights (25% off all the time)
> 
> On a side note my AMEX Airmiles card arrived yesterday (9 days after application). Now all I have to do is spend at the dentist each of the next two Mondays (I pay the dentist then our benefits pays me back) and my flight to Winnipeg is paid for. Yay!


1 am how? did i miss that?


----------



## ottawamom

I found it under the "Perks" section.  It was there around the long weekend in May.  I check the perks each week now to see if there are others.  I read on another discussion board about the Vancouver soccer team giving away two tickets for 1AM last year. Worth checking into.


----------



## mort1331

Sad week for the Sobeys again, cant see anything to use. Oh well next week.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Sad week for the Sobeys again, cant see anything to use. Oh well next week.


I am pretty sure I am going in for the 50 airmile deal (all things we use anyway) ,maybe even twice. But that's about it. Rexall is no better.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I am pretty sure I am going in for the 50 airmile deal (all things we use anyway) ,maybe even twice. But that's about it. Rexall is no better.



Me too.  Sobey's had a recipe on their website a few weeks back for brownies that used avocado.  Might try that one out.  Has anyone seen a posting of Airmiles from last weeks Sobey's shopping yet? I wonder if they are moving to a new slower cycle for posting.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Lawtons Drugs has a deal on until the 23rd: Purchase a $50 Irving Gas gift card and get 25 AM.  I might as well do that one.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Me too.  Sobey's had a recipe on their website a few weeks back for brownies that used avocado.  Might try that one out.  Has anyone seen a posting of Airmiles from last weeks Sobey's shopping yet? I wonder if they are moving to a new slower cycle for posting.


My 200 for the $150 gift card isn't there yet.


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> My 200 for the $150 gift card isn't there yet.


Mine neither.


----------



## Duckiedee

My AMEX 2000 miles still aren't posting - about a month later and I can't book until they do - it's already going to cost me more airmiles because it is so late to booking!  Grrr!


----------



## Duckiedee

Actually I just checked again and they've lowered the miles back to 3000 each vs 3600 each I saw the other day... good to know it can fluctuate if I see it go up again... I'll wait a couple of days... man though - even with AM it's going to be almost $800 to go in fees and taxes!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Are you talking about passes or flights?


----------



## DilEmma

Duckiedee said:


> My AMEX 2000 miles still aren't posting - about a month later and I can't book until they do - it's already going to cost me more airmiles because it is so late to booking!  Grrr!


IME Amex is quite prompt in posting reward points for their cards. Because Air Miles is separate from Amex, the points post when your credit card statement cycles.

Say you applied and received the card in two weeks. If it took you a couple of weeks to complete the minimum spend, perhaps you hit the $500 threshold at the beginning of a new statement period. In that case you'll have to wait until the second statement generates. Log into your Amex account and check the date for your statement period.

Example: if your first statement was from 10 May to 9 June, your next statement will include charges from 10 June to 9 July. In this case, if you hit the $500 minimum spend on 10 June then you're in the second cycle and the points will post shortly after 9 July.


----------



## ottawamom

For those waiting, I just had last weeks Sobey's post overnight last night.


----------



## jtdl

Duckiedee said:


> My AMEX 2000 miles still aren't posting - about a month later and I can't book until they do - it's already going to cost me more airmiles because it is so late to booking!  Grrr!



I just checked my online AMEX account and see that my I now have my first statement dated June 16.  It has the 2000 AM bonus in the summary but they have not been posted to my AM acc't yet.  Since the statement date was just yesterday, I am hoping they post in the next couple of days


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> For those waiting, I just had last weeks Sobey's post overnight last night.


Mine too!
I am at 1501 now. Not bad considering I wiped out my account for a Universal ticket in late April.


----------



## Duckiedee

jtdl said:


> I just checked my online AMEX account and see that my I now have my first statement dated June 16.  It has the 2000 AM bonus in the summary but they have not been posted to my AM acc't yet.  Since the statement date was just yesterday, I am hoping they post in the next couple of days



Me too.  I don't have my statement - did you look online?  But I know my roll-over is the 15th.    Don't see anything yet.
If I do I will call them.  I'll let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## Duckiedee

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are you talking about passes or flights?



Flights.


----------



## jtdl

Duckiedee said:


> Me too.  I don't have my statement - did you look online?  But I know my roll-over is the 15th.    Don't see anything yet.
> If I do I will call them.  I'll let you know if I find anything out.



Yes I had looked at my online account this morning.  I did get an email notification this afternoon that my statement is available.


----------



## bababear_50

Question about Sobeys Loaded offers.....
so I click on the offer and it says at the top of page I have 8 loaded offers,,do i have to do anything else?
Thanks Mel

Right now I think I am going to pick up some Ziploc freezer value pack 28-38 in each pkg
worth 18 airmiles--this will depend on the cost of the baggies.


----------



## ottawamom

Once you load your offers they should magically appear on your receipt at checkout (once you present your AM card that is). If for some reason they aren't there call the 1-800 number on the website and they will add them to your account over the phone.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Once you load your offers they should magically appear on your receipt at checkout (once you present your AM card that is). If for some reason they aren't there call the 1-800 number on the website and they will add them to your account over the phone.


thanks ottawamom
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My turn now with a question.  Can't find and answer anywhere on the Airmiles website.  Can I book a flight for someone else using my airmiles? If I'm not traveling with them. I know I've seen this somewhere before but I can't find an answer to it when I search


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> My turn now with a question.  Can't find and answer anywhere on the Airmiles website.  Can I book a flight for someone else using my airmiles? If I'm not traveling with them. I know I've seen this somewhere before but I can't find an answer to it when I search


Short answer yes. just like booking with cash. you just put in the names of the passengers and pay the tax. all good. but you are the only one that can make changes, which by the way are very very points and cash expensive. so make sure the dates, names and times are not going to change


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know if gift cards are a bonus at Rexall this week?  I'm looking at the dinning gift cards.  If I have to take the dad out for fathers day it would be nice to get some airmiles out of it.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know if gift cards are a bonus at Rexall this week?  I'm looking at the dinning gift cards.  If I have to take the dad out for fathers day it would be nice to get some airmiles out of it.



No gift cards for food this week.  You could check out the airmiles site.  They have some dining cards there.  Don't know if they are e-cards or if you would have to wait for it to be delivered (ie. no good for your purpose today).  Some of them come with airmiles bonus.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Fathers Day!
I went to Sobeys this weekend and I bought some freezer bags and while they were not cheap I still had some money on my last weeks Sobeys Gift Card. I plan to freeze and pack some strawberries.

So $7.49 for 38 freezer bags x 2= 14.98= 38 Airmiles. (not the greatest deal but atleast it's something I needed).

I had a little over $25.00 left on the card so I tried just buying a Cara Food Gift Card and it worked.
(Thanks Mort)
The 38 Airmiles did not show up on my bill so I went to customer service and had them add it in.

I just checked my balance and I'm just over half way to my goal of 3800 airmiles for my trip next March.
Happy collecting everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Duckiedee

Finally got my miles!  Now I will have enough - but they need to post more flights.  They did it again - hardly anything available and instead of 3000AM/flight it is up even more to 4600/flight.  But now I know this seems to fluctuate, I'll keep looking!


----------



## mort1331

Duckiedee said:


> Finally got my miles!  Now I will have enough - but they need to post more flights.  They did it again - hardly anything available and instead of 3000AM/flight it is up even more to 4600/flight.  But now I know this seems to fluctuate, I'll keep looking!


If you have a BMO mastercard there is 25|% off AM for flights, It along with the 2000am was the reason I picked up this card this year, I will dump it after my flight.


----------



## Duckiedee

I have that card too. The lowest you can spend in high season from Hali to MCO is 3000AM


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Duckiedee said:


> I have that card too. The lowest you can spend in high season from Hali to MCO is 3000AM



No, that's incorrect. I have the Gold card and I always book flights for 2325 to Florida, whether Orlando or Miami, for that matter.  You need to make sure you are logged in with your PIN to see the 25% off fares.

Edited - Sorry, you are talking about high season.  I was thinking low season. I never travel in the high season for anything!


----------



## jtdl

Got both my AMEX and BMO bonus miles this morning and ordered one pass today since AM says they will not mail any after June 21 until further word on the looming postal strike.  At least I know I will have one pass before our trip   Once DD's AMEX miles get deposited, should be in next couple of weeks, we will only need another 300 AM for a second pass.  So glad I checked this thread when first planning!!!  I have been collecting AM since 1999 (so my card says) and only had 1000 AM and only a couple African Lion Safari ticket redemptions until last month!!!


----------



## Duckiedee

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> No, that's incorrect. I have the Gold card and I always book flights for 2325 to Florida, whether Orlando or Miami, for that matter.  You need to make sure you are logged in with your PIN to see the 25% off fares.
> 
> Edited - Sorry, you are talking about high season.  I was thinking low season. I never travel in the high season for anything!



LOL.  I know.  We were going in Low Season - but my hubby teaches and they won't give him the time off.  Sigh... High Season it is.... at least end August is still quite the low season for Florida/WDW as the kids there are already back in school!


----------



## Aladora

Rexall Airmiles question!

I got an email with an exclusive email coupon for Spend $30, get 50AM. Does anyone know if this kind of coupon is a one time use or can I buy $60, split them into two transactions and get the 50AM on each transaction?

TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Rexall Airmiles question!
> 
> I got an email with an exclusive email coupon for Spend $30, get 50AM. Does anyone know if this kind of coupon is a one time use or can I buy $60, split them into two transactions and get the 50AM on each transaction?
> 
> TIA!


*I get those every week and always wait till the week to do my shopping because i can get more miles for less effort! YES, i separate the orders out in my basket and tell the clerk to ring in as individual sales and i've never had a problem! I wander up and down the rows with the calculator in hand making sure i have just enough to get the $$ value .. last Thursday i managed to rack up 175 miles in one trip! I just print several coupons and stick them in my pocket (my phone is dumb so i can't flash that!) *

*Last week i got a ton of targeted coupons from Rexall and I've got a big trip planned that should net me over 250 miles. They still have the offer for buying greeting cards right now BTW so if you have any occasions coming up that you normally buy cards for anyway it's a pretty easy way to get some!*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *I get those every week and always wait till the week to do my shopping because i can get more miles for less effort! YES, i separate the orders out in my basket and tell the clerk to ring in as individual sales and i've never had a problem! I wander up and down the rows with the calculator in hand making sure i have just enough to get the $$ value .. last Thursday i managed to rack up 175 miles in one trip! I just print several coupons and stick them in my pocket (my phone is dumb so i can't flash that!) *
> 
> *Last week i got a ton of targeted coupons from Rexall and I've got a big trip planned that should net me over 250 miles. They still have the offer for buying greeting cards right now BTW so if you have any occasions coming up that you normally buy cards for anyway it's a pretty easy way to get some!*



Sweet, thanks! I've got to grab some things there this afternoon and I am pretty sure I can get to $60 without a lot of effort. I'm 56AM short of the first of three 5 day DL hoppers so this will definitely help!


----------



## DilEmma

Don't forget to take a '$5 off when you spend $25' coupon with you when you use your spend $30 get 50. They are stackable.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! I just got my 500 AM for referring my Hubby to the AE Platinum card   400 more AM and I can get a second 5-day adult pass!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my account and I got 100 AM from "Loyalty One".  I had two outstanding 100 bonus AM offers, one from BMO mastercard (make 10 purchases in April) and one from air miles for the month of March (make three purchases from AM vendors).

Anyone waiting for the March AM's, check your account!


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my account and I got 100 AM from "Loyalty One".  I had two outstanding 100 bonus AM offers, one from BMO mastercard (make 10 purchases in April) and one from air miles for the month of March (make three purchases from AM vendors).
> 
> Anyone waiting for the March AM's, check your account!



I'm thinking it must be your March purchases.  I just checked my account and when the BMO bonus came through it showed up as "Dec spend get BMO bonus". The Loyalty One is bonus direct from AM.  Congrats on getting yours I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## DizzyDis

I was taking a look at this week's Sobeys flyer and it looks like there could be a good coffee deal, depending on what size packages are included: Purchase any 3 participating Maxwell House and Nabob products and get 100 AM. I am not a huge fan of those coffee brands, but if I can geta  few 100 AM, and use some more of my Sobeys gift cards, I may be learning to love them!!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> I was taking a look at this week's Sobeys flyer and it looks like there could be a good coffee deal, depending on what size packages are included: Purchase any 3 participating Maxwell House and Nabob products and get 100 AM. I am not a huge fan of those coffee brands, but if I can geta  few 100 AM, and use some more of my Sobeys gift cards, I may be learning to love them!!


I saw that. I don't mind those brands. We tend to go through so much coffee I just buy what's on sale. Sobey's notoriously has the worst prices on coffee though. I usually pay around $6- $7 for the large can of MaxWell House or Foldgers on sale. I'm betting the Sobey's will be in the $11-$12 range which will make the promo not worth it at all. I'm willing to see though. I wish I had some coupons for Maxwell house. That might make it worth it, but I haven't see any in awhile. 
I have a personal offer for 30 airmiles for frozen blueberries that hasn't expired yet, and I plan to get the items for the 50 points offer and the melons for 25 airmiles. So I'll get at least 100 hopefully.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

This week Thrifty's (BC's version of Sobey's) is giving 125 AM with a $100 purchase. I have my shopping list and I should get at least 288AM for my $109 at Thrifty's.

The rest of my stuff I'm going to get at Save-On - they have a spend $100 and get 2000 SOMPoints, which I use for ferry passes, so I should walk out with a minimum of 3000 points (half way to a pass) this week. I'm taking the girls to the Mainland in July, so I have 2 more weeks to get those passes for my fare.

I'm also an Onyx member, so I'm taking advantage of the personal travel agent angle and going to try to use my AM on my card and DH's on his card and cash to get our flight to Saskatoon in September. I'm under 1000 AM away for my flight.


----------



## ontdvc2015

Well I just ordered 2 - 5 day Disney passes with our airmiles!  YIPPY!  Now the interesting part will be when I see them.  With this potential postal strike, it could be a while before I have them in my hands!  The airmiles site says anything ordered after June 21 could be delayed.  I haven't paid much attention to this postal strike because I didn't think it would really affect me, but now I really hope they get it figured out because I want these passes in my hands! lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just so you know, when I order mine, I got them within a week via UPS, not Canada Post.


----------



## ontdvc2015

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just so you know, when I order mine, I got them within a week via UPS, not Canada Post.



Awesome!  I wondered if something like this would come courier and not Canada Post.  Very happy to hear that!


----------



## mort1331

Mine have always come UPS, just received our last one about a month ago.


----------



## ottawamom

While on the topic of tickets.  Would you purchase tickets now for a trip in May 2018? I've heard some rumors about adding expiry dates to multi-day DisneyWorld tickets. I'm thinking that already purchased tickets would be grandfathered into the new system.  I have the airmiles to get most of them now and would get them to avoid a price increase.  It's just a long way out and so much can change.  I know most of you getting tickets now will be using them before the end of 2017.

On a side note. I just picked up the melon deal at Sobey's.  The lemon drop melons are yummy, sweet and juicey and the orange hami are like cantaloupe but crunchier.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> While on the topic of tickets.  Would you purchase tickets now for a trip in May 2018? I've heard some rumors about adding expiry dates to multi-day DisneyWorld tickets. I'm thinking that already purchased tickets would be grandfathered into the new system.  I have the airmiles to get most of them now and would get them to avoid a price increase.  It's just a long way out and so much can change.  I know most of you getting tickets now will be using them before the end of 2017.



I purchased a 5-day pass a few weeks ago through air miles for January 2018 and I will be doing so again next week for a second pass. Even if something happened that you couldn't go, you could always sell your passes for "at par" pricing to someone on the DIS


----------



## mort1331

Buy as soon as you have enough AM, the WDW ones now do not have an expiry, so they wont change that. Going forward, anything is possible. I get them sent as soon as I have enough, even if I don't have a trip in mind.(ya right always have one in mind) But might not be gong for year out.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Buy as soon as you have enough AM, the WDW ones now do not have an expiry, so they wont change that. Going forward, anything is possible. I get them sent as soon as I have enough, even if I don't have a trip in mind.(ya right always have one in mind) But might not be gong for year out.


Totally agree with this advice. I would be VERY surprised if they didn't accept the tickets that you ordered now in 2018. But if they implement an expiry date system, it may become a problem for any tickets obtained after that point. Besides, you also protect yourself against the inevitable price/points increases. There were at least two points increases on tickets last year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only need 156 more AM and then I can order another 5-day pass.  I have a lot coming to me this week! Patience is not a strength of mine LOL


----------



## ottawamom

That was the easiest 2000AM I ever earned.  Got my Amex June 15th. Two dentist appointments this week.  The spend $500 taken care of. My statement shockingly was June 24th (applied for the card June 5th or 6th).  I had a look at my statement and the bonus AM were there.  Just have to wait till next week for them to show up in my AM account.  Thanks to all of you who promoted the credit card idea.  My DH will have to wait one more cycle to get his AM he's got his  second appointment at the dentist this coming week.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> That was the easiest 2000AM I ever earned.  Got my Amex June 15th. Two dentist appointments this week.  The spend $500 taken care of. My statement shockingly was June 24th (applied for the card June 5th or 6th).  I had a look at my statement and the bonus AM were there.  Just have to wait till next week for them to show up in my AM account.  Thanks to all of you who promoted the credit card idea.  My DH will have to wait one more cycle to get his AM he's got his  second appointment at the dentist this coming week.


Check out the 3000 AM for the BMO MC, you do have to spend a little more, but its doable.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Check out the 3000 AM for the BMO MC, you do have to spend a little more, but its doable.



Which promo is that one? I'm going to be upgrading my current BMO AM Gold card to the World Elite...


----------



## DilEmma

mort1331 said:


> Check out the 3000 AM for the BMO MC, you do have to spend a little more, but its doable.


The BMO card has a $120 annual fee which pretty much negates 1,000 AirMiles and it's not FYF. It seems too that the 3,000 limited time promo is not active at this time. It's just 1,000 AirMiles welcome bonus right now.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Check out the 3000 AM for the BMO MC, you do have to spend a little more, but its doable.



That one's on my radar when the promo becomes active again.  I don't have to book flights until next April/May for May 2018 so I can be patient and wait for the promo.  I know it has an annual fee but the 25% discount on flights will more than make up for that when I purchase 5 or 6 flights.


----------



## Debbie

DilEmma said:


> The BMO card has a $120 annual fee which pretty much negates 1,000 AirMiles and it's not *FYF*. It seems too that the 3,000 limited time promo is not active at this time. It's just 1,000 AirMiles welcome bonus right now.


 FYF?


----------



## tinkerone

DilEmma said:


> The BMO card has a $120 annual fee which pretty much negates 1,000 AirMiles and it's not FYF. It seems too that the 3,000 limited time promo is not active at this time. It's just 1,000 AirMiles welcome bonus right now.


You are right but to me the air miles are just a bonus.  The fee also allows for 1 air mile per $10 so I'm collecting them like crazy.  I've used the Priority Pass that comes with it and that alone is a huge bonus.  Lots of goodies and I see tons of value.  Others may not.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which promo is that one? I'm going to be upgrading my current BMO AM Gold card to the World Elite...


When I upgraded my card they would not give me any air miles, they told me it was for new cards only and upgrades were not considered new.  Ymmv.

ETA-I did not regret upgrading my card, best thing I have done in regards to air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

FYF - just a guess but "First year free"?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> When I upgraded my card they would not give me any air miles, they told me it was for new cards only and upgrades were not considered new.  Ymmv.



Hmm, maybe I will get my hubby to apply for the card instead of myself, and then I can just get a spouse card


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just ordered my second 5-day WDW pass through Air Miles!  One left to get, and I'm more than half way there   I love free stuff.


----------



## pigletto

I just spoke to a customer service rep for the "My Offers" on the Sobey's website. I had a personal offer for 35 airmiles if I bought a $100 gift card. Not the greatest offer but I knew I would spend it at FreshCo in the next week so I went and got it. And like ALL of the "My Offers" I've used since the middle of May.. it didn't credit. I used those offers for over a year with no issue and now I have to call every single time. Anyway, the rep I spoke to today actually said it's a technical issue that they are aware of and working on and to call every time I use one and they will credit them. He also said they hope to have it fixed soon. 
I just thought I would share in here in case anyone else was having issues with the Sobey's offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Good to know.  I also got that loaded offer. I am debating as to whether I will use it or not as I still have a bunch of cards from the beginning of June to use.

On another topic. Did your AM from the March promotion show up yet? ilovetotravel thinks she got hers but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Maybe that might be the mastercard 100 AM promo from April and not the March promo?  They technically have 120 days from the end of the promotion post bonus miles, so that would be end of July for March.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well I managed to get double the bonus miles at Thrifty's yesterday. I stopped the clerk at $111 and got 160AM, then finished the tally the second time with $198 (we have a guest staying at our place so I had to increase the amount of food), and got 250AM, so for $309 I ended up with 410AM. I'm 40AM away from my flight to Saskatoon in September. After that - saving up for flights and tickets for our DLR trip next June.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The duck has kicked it into high gear once again and while I don't have access to a Sobey's so wasn't able to play either the gift-card roulette or the Gatorade guzzle we obviously shop far too often at Rexall because i managed to get some targeted coupons! Over the last 5 days i've managed to rack up 482 Airmiles and only spent just shy of $200!! Won't be too long now till i have enough AM for the second 5 day pass.*

*I was shocked to open the mailbox on Friday to see my Incredible Vacation Booklet ... i figured since i rented points for a DVC studio at OKW i wouldn't be getting one  now i just have to wait 206 days <thud>*


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Good to know.  I also got that loaded offer. I am debating as to whether I will use it or not as I still have a bunch of cards from the beginning of June to use.
> 
> On another topic. Did your AM from the March promotion show up yet? ilovetotravel thinks she got hers but I haven't seen anything yet.


No I don't have the miles from the March promo yet either.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck has kicked it into high gear once again and while I don't have access to a Sobey's so wasn't able to play either the gift-card roulette or the Gatorade guzzle we obviously shop far too often at Rexall because i managed to get some targeted coupons! Over the last 5 days i've managed to rack up 482 Airmiles and only spent just shy of $200!! Won't be too long now till i have enough AM for the second 5 day pass.*
> 
> *I was shocked to open the mailbox on Friday to see my Incredible Vacation Booklet ... i figured since i rented points for a DVC studio at OKW i wouldn't be getting one  now i just have to wait 206 days <thud>*


No Sobeys for you, but do you have a Metro maybe? I keep getting targeted offers for Metro too. I shopped there one time when I was in Guelph visiting my daughter at University. I haven't been to Rexall in awhile because the flyer offers didn't look too good lately. But it's time for a stock up so I'm ready for the spend $50 get 100 AM next time it comes around.
Good job on the 482 airmiles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yes, Metro is our go-to store, or i should say it *was* .. currently finishing up a huge renovation and now the self-check is less than convenient for a full shopping trip and the Airmile offers have been pitiful! Since the beginning of may we earned 103 ... whereas in April it was 307. #firstworldproblems *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, Metro is our go-to store, or i should say it *was* .. currently finishing up a huge renovation and now the self-check is less than convenient for a full shopping trip and the Airmile offers have been pitiful! Since the beginning of may we earned 103 ... whereas in April it was 307. #firstworldproblems *


Sobeys offers are hit and miss too. I've barely spent anything there since the gift card promo. I'm careful to not spend money I wouldn't normally spend just to get airmiles so some weeks there's nothing I want. It's also way more expensive there than Freshco or NoFrills for most things, so unless there's a great promo it's slow going.


----------



## jtdl

ontdvc2015 said:


> Well I just ordered 2 - 5 day Disney passes with our airmiles!  YIPPY!  Now the interesting part will be when I see them.  With this potential postal strike, it could be a while before I have them in my hands!  The airmiles site says anything ordered after June 21 could be delayed.  I haven't paid much attention to this postal strike because I didn't think it would really affect me, but now I really hope they get it figured out because I want these passes in my hands! lol





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just so you know, when I order mine, I got them within a week via UPS, not Canada Post.





mort1331 said:


> Mine have always come UPS, just received our last one about a month ago.



I ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email this morning from Air Miles saying "Your Reward has been shipped by regular mail from Canada Post".  Odd that they would now send via Canada Post if they usually send UPS with only two working days remaining if there is a postal lockout!  Hopefully they are delivering real quick over the next two days!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my email for my first pass and it says UPS...where are you located jtdl? I'm in Nova Scotia.


----------



## pigletto

jtdl said:


> I ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email this morning from Air Miles saying "Your Reward has been shipped by regular mail from Canada Post".  Odd that they would now send via Canada Post if they usually send UPS with only two working days remaining if there is a postal lockout!  Hopefully they are delivering real quick over the next two days!!!


Mine came Canada Post both times. We are in Ontario. They were shipped Express Post though, so you might get them before the deadline.


----------



## jtdl

pigletto said:


> Mine came Canada Post both times. We are in Ontario. They were shipped Express Post though, so you might get them before the deadline.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my email for my first pass and it says UPS...where are you located jtdl? I'm in Nova Scotia.



I am also in Ontario.  They had an order deadline on the AM site of June 21 saying anything ordered after that time would be held until they had more information regarding the strike - my order was in prior to that so I thought they would make sure those orders would be shipped in order to arrive before Thursday, so fingers crossed it is coming Express Post.  Hopefully if there is a strike they will ship Ontario orders UPS as well!  I am 150 AM from the second pass I need for September.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if it has something to do with where the package is going as to which carrier Air Miles uses...


----------



## jtdl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with where the package is going as to which carrier Air Miles uses...



Yes it must.  My email said it was shipped from Toronto.  Since I am considered regional to Toronto if they use Express Post it should be here today so maybe UPS is used to locations where Express Post isn't next day, which would make sense as to why UPS is used out of province.


----------



## ontdvc2015

jtdl said:


> I ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email this morning from Air Miles saying "Your Reward has been shipped by regular mail from Canada Post".  Odd that they would now send via Canada Post if they usually send UPS with only two working days remaining if there is a postal lockout!  Hopefully they are delivering real quick over the next two days!!!



So strange!  I got an email yesterday about my tickets and they were shipped UPS, and to arrive today and I live in Ontario too.  I wonder how they decide which carrier to sent them with.  Well as long as we all get our tickets before the strike, everything is going to be just fine.


----------



## pigletto

Saveland has the Rexall flyer for Ontario available. It's another Spend $50 get 100 airmiles promo. It's time to stock up on toilet paper and shampoo and conditioner. I'll get milk and eggs to put me up to $50.
We are going to the cottage tomorrow so I will talk hubby into stopping on the way back on Sunday. I'm sure he'll be thrilled that we have to stop halfway home on a six hour drive for a Rexall shop.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Atlantic Canada Sobeys promo for the next two days: spend $149 get 149 AM. Done!


----------



## RyansMum

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Atlantic Canada Sobeys promo for the next two days: spend $149 get 149 AM. Done!


I was not aware of this promo!   Now I have to check it out.   I'm in New Brunswick so I hope it's valid here.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It is posted to Sobey's website today.


----------



## RyansMum

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It is posted to Sobey's website today.



I checked the flyers for Lawton's Drugstore as well as Jean Coutou pharmacy and they both have great specials on as well, depending on what you need.    There's a brand of sunscreen....Ombrielle.....if you buy 2 it's 25 miles.  If you buy 3, it's 75 miles.   I'm not sure of the cost per container but considering its summer, everyone buys sunscreen.


----------



## RyansMum

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with where the package is going as to which carrier Air Miles uses...



I've ordered a lot of gift cards and park passes and they all come Canada Post to where I am in New Brunswick.  I wish Airmiles would do as other programs do and email you the Disneyworld ticket number.  I'm just going to load the number onto my magic band so I don't need the card.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ombrelle is very pricey for sun screen


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

RyansMum said:


> I've ordered a lot of gift cards and park passes and they all come Canada Post to where I am in New Brunswick.  I wish Airmiles would do as other programs do and email you the Disneyworld ticket number.  I'm just going to load the number onto my magic band so I don't need the card.



I just received my shipping notification and my pass will be coming via ups. 


I have already applied my first pass to MDE and will do the same for this one.


----------



## bababear_50

Making a list right now for Sobeys
I think I will pick up the artisan bread, Quebec maple ham and cheese for 50 points,and
4 12 pkgs of Aquafina water for 60 points
not sure about Rexall yet--I will have to scan the flyer.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Looks like Ont Sobeys is a strike out again this week. oh well


----------



## RyansMum

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ombrelle is very pricey for sun screen



I wouldn't mind paying more for sunscreen if it was not so full of chemicals.   Most of the products on the market make me cringe.  My neighbor is a chemist and said the all natural sunscreens are just as effective as the chemical laden brands but the price is scary.   A small bottle is $21.99+


----------



## pigletto

RyansMum said:


> I wouldn't mind paying more for sunscreen if it was not so full of chemicals.   Most of the products on the market make me cringe.  My neighbor is a chemist and said the all natural sunscreens are just as effective as the chemical laden brands but the price is scary.   A small bottle is $21.99+


Ombrelle has a mineral sunscreen that contains titanium dioxide. It's a 50 SPF and labelled as being for kids. It came highly recommended by the Dr. that treated my Uncle's skin cancer. If you use Zweet or Checkout51 there is often a $3 rebate on those apps for Ombrelle. I got it for $15 at Walmart, use the $3 rebate on both apps and ended up paying $9. That was far more tolerable that the regular price! I think Zweet has the $3 back but I don't know if Checkout51 does this week. If you aren't using those cashback apps, look into them.


----------



## RyansMum

pigletto said:


> Ombrelle has a mineral sunscreen that contains titanium dioxide. It's a 50 SPF and labelled as being for kids. It came highly recommended by the Dr. that treated my Uncle's skin cancer. If you use Zweet or Checkout51 there is often a $3 rebate on those apps for Ombrelle. I got it for $15 at Walmart, use the $3 rebate on both apps and ended up paying $9. That was far more tolerable that the regular price! I think Zweet has the $3 back but I don't know if Checkout51 does this week. If you aren't using those cashback apps, look into them.



I do use the Checkout app although not as faithfully as I should.   You're a peach!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mort1331 said:


> Looks like Ont Sobeys is a strike out again this week. oh well



Same with Ont Safeway.  Haven't had anything good fora while.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Ombrelle has a mineral sunscreen that contains titanium dioxide. It's a 50 SPF and labelled as being for kids. It came highly recommended by the Dr. that treated my Uncle's skin cancer. If you use Zweet or Checkout51 there is often a $3 rebate on those apps for Ombrelle. I got it for $15 at Walmart, use the $3 rebate on both apps and ended up paying $9. That was far more tolerable that the regular price! I think Zweet has the $3 back but I don't know if Checkout51 does this week. If you aren't using those cashback apps, look into them.



I just signed up for this Checkout51. How do you use it?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nevermind, I have figured it out.  But I can't download the app on my iPhone for some reason. Anyone have issues with it just "loading"?


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I just spoke to a customer service rep for the "My Offers" on the Sobey's website. I had a personal offer for 35 airmiles if I bought a $100 gift card. Not the greatest offer but I knew I would spend it at FreshCo in the next week so I went and got it. And like ALL of the "My Offers" I've used since the middle of May.. it didn't credit. I used those offers for over a year with no issue and now I have to call every single time. Anyway, the rep I spoke to today actually said it's a technical issue that they are aware of and working on and to call every time I use one and they will credit them. He also said they hope to have it fixed soon.
> I just thought I would share in here in case anyone else was having issues with the Sobey's offers.



I just got back from Sobey's.  They still haven't fixed the loaded offer issue with the gift card purchase.  Called the hotline and they added the AM manually.  On the plus side all my other loaded offers worked.


----------



## jtdl

So p'd off right now.  Mail has been delivered today and no package from Air Miles.  I chatted with them and they basically said sorry about your luck and couldn't explain why they had an order deadline of June 21 yet waited until June 28 to mail packages out via Canada Post!  They also couldn't explain why some shipments are sent UPS - the person I spoke to said all attraction tickets with no exceptions are mailed via Canada Post - obviously they don't know what they are doing from one end to the other.  Hopefully this is a short strike


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Saveland has the Rexall flyer for Ontario available. It's another Spend $50 get 100 airmiles promo. It's time to stock up on toilet paper and shampoo and conditioner. I'll get milk and eggs to put me up to $50.
> We are going to the cottage tomorrow so I will talk hubby into stopping on the way back on Sunday. I'm sure he'll be thrilled that we have to stop halfway home on a six hour drive for a Rexall shop.


*Do you get the e-mails from Rexall that give you the coupon that's good for Monday -Thursday? (if you don't I cna post the link here) This week's is good for 60 is you spend only $40.00 so if you split up your sales into 3 and spend $120 you'll manage to score 180 Airmiles not quite the same as the 200 you'd get if you do 2 $50.00 transactions but it might be worth it to not make the stop on the way home!*


----------



## bababear_50

My loving sons decided to shop at No frills so no Sobeys airmiles BUT I slipped out today to pick up a few things and bagged 120 airmiles at Rexall.
I am truly hoping for a good Sobeys, Metro or even Foodland flyer next week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

A little OT here, but if shopping in the Wasaga Beach area this summer. Not only can you collect AM, but if you get their meal deal of whole chicken or ribs and sides for $16. They give you a day parking pass to any provincial park. So you can buy the chicken, and get your parking paid for the beach day, and collect AM at the same time. Very good deal, not for AM but good deal.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Not a happy camper right now....previously I posted about upgrading my AMEX to the Platinum Air Miles AMEX and that you get 2000 welcome points with $500 in purchases in the first 3 months....I got my AMEX statement today and only got 500 welcome miles.  I called AMEX and found out that because the agent on the phone upgraded my card I am only eligible for 500 miles not the 2000 miles.  For the 2000 miles you had to complete the application on line.  I advised the agent today that I called to ensure that I would be eligible BEFORE I filled out the on line application and it was agent that I spoke to that said she could do it all for me over the phone that I was pre-approved and did not need to complete the online application.  There was no mention that I would only be eligible for 500 miles not 2000 miles....and I know I asked more than once that I would get the 2000 miles and she assured me yes. Agent today advised that I would need to call back during the week to speak to someone in "that" department who *might* be able to award the additional miles.  I am not sure what "that" department is, since she would not tell me who I should ask for.  She said she is putting a note on my account so when I call back, someone hopefully will be able to help me.  I will be calling tomorrow to get my additional 1500 miles.  I know that AMEX records their calls so they should be able to review the call.  

So, if you are looking to upgrade your AMEX, do it online, not with an agent.


----------



## jtdl

I found out the why some passes are sent regular mail while others are sent courier.  It seems if you order is over 4500 AM it is shipped via courier, under 4500 AM it is sent regular mail.  So if you order passes one at a time they will come by regular mail.


----------



## DizzyDis

For those who are in ON, I found some decent Sobeys sales in-store that I didn't necessarily see in the flyer (may have missed them, so won't swear to it!)


They had Oasis tetra packed juice for $1.67 and if you buy 2, get 15 AM.
I was almost completely out of coffee, so got the Nabob deal with buy 3 packs and get 100 AM (overpaid for coffee, but needed it and got 100 AM for $30).
Gatorade was on with buy 4 packs, get 60 AM (I think, now I am doubting myself), so paid $20 for 4 x 6-packs. 

I also got the melon deal others had talked about, and a spare 10 AM for loaded offer on a santa claus melon, so ended up with over 300 AM for stuff we will use, nice to see my AM numbers going back up again!


----------



## mort1331

jtdl said:


> I found out the why some passes are sent regular mail while others are sent courier.  It seems if you order is over 4500 AM it is shipped via courier, under 4500 AM it is sent regular mail.  So if you order passes one at a time they will come by regular mail.


I have to say that is wrong information. I am not sure what their reasons are. I always get one pass at a time, just don't want to wait and risk AM going up. I am just north of Toronto,GTA, and always comes UPS. I have no idea why?


----------



## jtdl

mort1331 said:


> I have to say that is wrong information. I am not sure what their reasons are. I always get one pass at a time, just don't want to wait and risk AM going up. I am just north of Toronto,GTA, and always comes UPS. I have no idea why?



Hmmm, maybe they have my account flagged with different excuses to give me since I totally bi$@#ed them out last week!  I had ordered my first one as soon as I had enough AM for the same reason as you, I figure with the way my experience is going dealing with AM, they would either double in required AMs or sell out by the time the issue regarding postal strike is resolved!  I ordered my second one today and that information blurb came right up on my order form


----------



## mort1331

Who knows, AM is all over the place. Thats why I only feel a little guilty when I exploit a flaw/loophole in there promos some times. Keeps them on their toes..


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I called AMEX today...agent I spoke to said I would get my 1500 extra welcome bonus air miles...but not until my August statement   Was hoping to be able to get my 2 DL passes before our trip...however, it looks like Canada Post may be striking or locked out as Canada Post said their offer 2 weeks ago was FINAL....


----------



## pigletto

We never did end up shopping at Rexall on the way home from the cottage, so I couldn't take advantage of the Spend $50 get 100 AM promo. I settled for using a Spend $40 get 60 airmiles promo last night. I'm hoping something good pops up for Sobey's with the next flyer. I also haven't checked the website lately to see if there are any interesting offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Just have to vent.  Metro is so cheap! They had a prom a few weeks ago spend $50 get 10x base AM.  It always takes an extra week for these AM to show up as they come from head office.  I wait my two weeks and then they post only 18AM to my account.(it should have been 30.) So I email them (head office) and they take there sweet time getting back to me.  There response is that they have now added the additional 9AM to my account (30 minus the three already on my receipt less the 18 already posted).

Ok I know I wasn't entitled to more but you would think that for a little goodwill they would just have posted the additional 12. It took me a good 5 minutes just to fill in their query form before I even typed up what my issue was. Those 3AM are going to get them a lot less goodwill than it would have cost them to post them in the first place afterall I was pointing out a flaw in their system, they should be grateful .


----------



## mort1331

These last few posts is why I don't look for the little AM and I don't keep track, its not worth it for me or my time. I look for the big things to exploit, THEN look out I will take all I can. Also this is why I use PC points for all transactions. If you are able to stock up on the big things, then as I have earned over 10000 AM this year alone.
Some quick hints. When and if they come out with $100gc for 100AM or the such purchase a few of them. Then take those and when they have purchase other GC for x amount of AM do that , but make sure you have a few other things at the cash at the same time. Go to a junior teller and have her/him ring in the articles first then the GC and pay for it with the other GC, it has worked everytime for me/. Good luck and patience.


----------



## ottawamom

I normally wouldn't have bothered with the AM bonus at Metro but I need groceries and the items I needed were competitively priced.  That is the last time I will do one of those bonuses there.  Metro has a weird system of allocating the bonus AM.

I've got to add.  Don't discount those smaller AM bonuses, they do add up.  Just looked at my spreadsheet and I'm amazed at the AM I've managed to rack up since mid-September last year. Some weeks I average 250AM, others its way more than that when a good promo is on. It's important to remember to only purchase items needed or that will be used (as a special treat).


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I normally wouldn't have bothered with the AM bonus at Metro but I need groceries and the items I needed were competitively priced.  That is the last time I will do one of those bonuses there.  Metro has a weird system of allocating the bonus AM.
> 
> I've got to add.  Don't discount those smaller AM bonuses, they do add up.  Just looked at my spreadsheet and I'm amazed at the AM I've managed to rack up since mid-September last year. Some weeks I average 250AM, others its way more than that when a good promo is on. It's important to remember to only purchase items needed or that will be used (as a special treat).


I agree. I don't ever go specifically for the smaller amount items. But if it's an item on my list that we will use I would rather get airmiles for it than nothing. The small amounts have been adding up for me as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

jtdl said:


> I found out the why some passes are sent regular mail while others are sent courier.  It seems if you order is over 4500 AM it is shipped via courier, under 4500 AM it is sent regular mail.  So if you order passes one at a time they will come by regular mail.



I just got mine yesterday via UPS again.  And, I got it in less than one week. Not 3 weeks like Air Miles states on their website.


----------



## jtdl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got mine yesterday via UPS again.  And, I got it in less than one week. Not 3 weeks like Air Miles states on their website.



If you don't mind me asking, was your total shipment more than 4500 Air Miles which is what they told me the deciding criteria was as to mail or courier?  I'm still just trying to figure that out.  I ordered my second one on Monday (worried that with the luck I am having either they would increase the point value or exhaust their current stock if I waited until after the strike).  I got another email that it was mailed regular post today!  I was actually hoping since it has been announced that there will be a work stoppage on Friday that they would actually courier it out, but I guess now I will have two lost in the mail somewhere.  Still haven't got the one they sent last Tuesday


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only used 3550 miles (5-day adult pass).


----------



## ottawamom

There are lots of bonus miles in the Sobey's flyer this week.  Nothing really big its all small stuff but it will add up to be a nice weekly haul.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi
Can anyone who shops Foodland get me a price on the can of Carnation hot chocolate(225g-500g)) and also the bottle of nestle quick (460g-700g)?
I am willing to travel a bit if the price is right,
Thanks
Hugs Mel

Foodland Flyer
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
a couple possibilities for me
Ice cream novelties-$3.99x2=$7.98=20 airmiles
Pork-chops,lime and mango = 50 airmiles (anyone know how many limes and mangos I have to buy?). The recipe calls for 3 limes and 1 mango? 
Hugs Mel

Sobeys flyer
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> a couple possibilities for me
> Ice cream novelties-$3.99x2=$7.98=20 airmiles
> Pork-chops,lime and mango = 50 airmiles (anyone know how many limes and mangos I have to buy?). The recipe calls for 3 limes and 1 mango?
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Sobeys flyer
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


Multiple previous times I have purchased only one piece of fruit / vegetable with no problem.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Multiple previous times I have purchased only one piece of fruit / vegetable with no problem.


Thanks
I will be stocking up on some pork chops tomorrow.
Hugs Mel

pork expiry 
http://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/meats/how-long-does-pork-last/


----------



## mort1331

Cool thanks all


----------



## RyansMum

mort1331 said:


> I have to say that is wrong information. I am not sure what their reasons are. I always get one pass at a time, just don't want to wait and risk AM going up. I am just north of Toronto,GTA, and always comes UPS. I have no idea why?



Agreed.   I ordered my park passes separately on Saturday and UPS just delivered them Wednesday.   I did receive an email as soon as I ordered stating UPS would be the shipper and that I MUST sign for the package.   Wrong!   No signature required


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks
> I will be stocking up on some pork chops tomorrow.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> pork expiry
> http://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/meats/how-long-does-pork-last/



That is a really useful website you quoted.  I've bookmarked it for future reference.  Lots of great info on this site.


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooooo..... The pork chops had to be "super sized" so I only did one of these for 50 airmiles.
Some how I must have missed that ( "Super Size" note).
I am the only one in the house that eats pork chops and a super size package will last me a long time.
I skipped the ice cream as it was on sale for 2.00 cheaper at No Frills. 
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just wanted to remind everyone when shopping at Rexall on a Friday - Sunday make sure you swipe your Airmiles card.  I forgot to swipe my card when picking up two items so I didn't get the spend $30 for 50AM coupon (for the following week) at the bottom of the page.  I asked the cashier about the coupon and he told me I had to swipe my AM card to get it.  I'll pop in tomorrow and get some milk. I've got to have my coupon!


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone when shopping at Rexall on a Friday - Sunday make sure you swipe your Airmiles card.  I forgot to swipe my card when picking up two items so I didn't get the spend $30 for 50AM coupon (for the following week) at the bottom of the page.  I asked the cashier about the coupon and he told me I had to swipe my AM card to get it.  I'll pop in tomorrow and get some milk. I've got to have my coupon!


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## pigletto

There is a coupon on the airmiles site under the summer bonus offers for Rexall. It's spend $50 get 80AM, I think.


----------



## DilEmma

Just an FYI. It was new to me:

I went to Rexall today with the intent to redeem 190 Airmiles for $20 and getting the 50 bonus Airmiles. (I allocate 10% of all my Airmiles so I can do the cash redemptions for these bonus offers - and sometimes have to shut the cash off.)

I also wanted to receive the spend $30 get the $10 coupon (expires in less than two weeks but stacks with the $5 WUS $25 and the get 50 AM WUS $30). 

The gift card didn't initially show up so the cashier read the fine print on the flyer and apparently milk and bread are excluded. I can't find the exclusion in the fine print myself. Rather, that exclusion seems to be for the Senior Discount. 

Anyway, this was new for me so I thought I'd let you know so you can shop accordingly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone still waiting on their march 100 bonus? I am still waiting on a 100 bonus, but not sure if it is my march one or april one from bmo mc.

And, of course, my 40 from nslc who are always forgetting to add the large bonus miles. Grr


----------



## ottawamom

Still patiently  waiting for the those AM from March to show up.  Only a few more weeks and we can question where they are. I'm really hesitant to do more of their bonus offers if they take forever to show up like this. Anyone else joining this bandwagon?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I must have received my BMO MC bonus 100 then, if everyone else still hasn't received their March promo 100.  I think we can contact Air Miles support at the end of the month (120 days)


----------



## tinkerone

There was a month I didn't think I got them for but I could not find the email that pertained to them so I thought I had read it wrong.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> a couple possibilities for me
> Ice cream novelties-$3.99x2=$7.98=20 airmiles
> Pork-chops,lime and mango = 50 airmiles (anyone know how many limes and mangos I have to buy?). The recipe calls for 3 limes and 1 mango?
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Sobeys flyer
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888



I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## ottawamom

I picked up one lime and one mango one package of pork chops.  The Offer didn't work as it should have automatically so I went to customer service and they added the AM manually.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I picked up one lime and one mango one package of pork chops.  The Offer didn't work as it should have automatically so I went to customer service and they added the AM manually.


That is such a pain. sucks


----------



## alohamom

OK all you brilliant Airmiles experts, I have a question and I am hoping someone can help me out please. I have been a collector for years but not full speed ahead, just here and there when I can and then redeeming for the occasional attraction ticket. This thread has really helped me build up my Airmiles (thanks again to Jaqueline for starting it!)

What I am trying to find out is, can I use Airmiles to purchase e-vouchers or gift cards for Air Canada? I have flights booked for August that I paid out of pocket for and I am would like to try and pay for one bag as well as seat assignments another way. I was hoping I might be able to find a way through Airmiles (like a gift card ) or another reward program. Any ideas folks? If not Airmiles, perhaps some of you are also part of other programs that I could use. I belong to a few but I do not have Aeroplan. Thanks for any advice you have....


----------



## pigletto

I picked up about $50 in things from Sobeys and will receive about 110 airmiles. Good enough for this week. I'm at about 1900 airmiles and I am hoping to collect enough for a return flight to Calgary for our trip to Banff next summer. Between airmiles and Swagbucks (which I use to cash out to paypal ) I will be able to get two of the three flights I need and can buy the other out of pocket. I am expecting each of the summer flights to be about $800 return. So these two reward programs will save me about $1600. That will be a wonderful help to the trip budget!


----------



## alohamom

bump


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> OK all you brilliant Airmiles experts, I have a question and I am hoping someone can help me out please. I have been a collector for years but not full speed ahead, just here and there when I can and then redeeming for the occasional attraction ticket. This thread has really helped me build up my Airmiles (thanks again to Jaqueline for starting it!)
> 
> What I am trying to find out is, can I use Airmiles to purchase e-vouchers or gift cards for Air Canada? I have flights booked for August that I paid out of pocket for and I am would like to try and pay for one bag as well as seat assignments another way. I was hoping I might be able to find a way through Airmiles (like a gift card ) or another reward program. Any ideas folks? If not Airmiles, perhaps some of you are also part of other programs that I could use. I belong to a few but I do not have Aeroplan. Thanks for any advice you have....


I have not seen GC for aircanada for any level of collector. You have to use your points to book a AC flight. If you have another collector card like PCpoints, then you can look at their kiosks and see if they have any. I have seen some for WestJet, but can not confirm if I have seen AC. Good LUck


----------



## alohamom

Thanks mort, PC points isnt a bad idea, I am going to research that...


----------



## alohamom

Thanks mort, PC points isnt a bad idea, I am going to research that...thanks


----------



## star72232

alohamom said:


> Thanks mort, PC points isnt a bad idea, I am going to research that...thanks



My idea with PC points is, since I can use them for groceries where I actually shop (No Frills), I can cash them out for groceries and use the same amount of cash from my account however I want.  Therefore - if I have 150000 points that I use for groceries one week, I now have $150 in cash in my account that I can use for something I need for my trip (flight, baggage, hotel, etc).  It's more flexible than any other points system for me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who are utilizing the American Express AM offers, I had applied for the gold-coloured air miles card, and did the one transaction to earn 500 miles.  Happy to say that it worked (even though I am also a platinum cardholder), and the 500 miles showed up on my statement for the month. 

If you refer a friend to this card, you earn 200 miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just saw this posted on the Air Miles website:

_Canada Post has issued a potential service disruption notice. During this service disruption, *we will continue to deliver Rewards valued at 1750 miles or greater via courier. *Effective immediately, shipments will not be delivered to PO Box addresses. For your convenience, please provide a physical street address for Rewards valued at 1750 miles or greater. Rewards valued at less than 1750 Miles, which are usually delivered by Canada Post, will be delayed until further notice._


----------



## DizzyDis

For people in Hamilton or St. John's, there are free tickets to see Bad Moms in the Gold rewards right now. Also for Montreal in french. Too far for me, but the movie looks cute, so hopefully someone else can benefit from it!


----------



## sportel

Sorry if this is the wrong spot ....
If I buy the AM Universal passes, can I upgrade them to 3- day at the park? We have enough AM for the whole family's passes, but we want to visit the parks for 3 days, not 2.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DizzyDis said:


> For people in Hamilton or St. John's, there are free tickets to see Bad Moms in the Gold rewards right now. Also for Montreal in french. Too far for me, but the movie looks cute, so hopefully someone else can benefit from it!



Where on the air miles website do you find these?


----------



## ottawamom

Log onto your AM account, click on the ONYX (or gold) button at the top of the page.  Scroll down to the bottom of the page that outlines your perks.  You'll see ONYX (gold) rewards scroll through those and it will be there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh I see it now. Thanks!


----------



## DizzyDis

Yes, I just found it for the first time today! Under perks, also saw that it is 20% off Ripley's Aquarium passes, so we may be taking advantage of that over the summer too!


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall July 15-21 is up on saveland.ca
http://www.saveland.ca/RexallPharmaPlus/flyer/20645/253116/#top-flyer

Metro is up

http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Sobeys flyer was disappointing until the very end. I will be doing the Buy 3 get 75 airmiles for the frozen yoghurt and fruit popsicles. We will definitely use it so I plan to do the offfer 4 times and put it in the chest freezer. That will be good for 300 airmiles this week.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Sobeys flyer was disappointing until the very end. I will be doing the Buy 3 get 75 airmiles for the frozen yoghurt and fruit popsicles. We will definitely use it so I plan to do the offfer 4 times and put it in the chest freezer. That will be good for 300 airmiles this week.



I wish I had a bigger freezer.
The Tim Horton hot chocolate buy 1 get 20 airmiles depending upon price might be a good deal. I like carr's crackers (2 x 2.49) so I might pick up two of these for 20 airmiles.
Thanks for sharing and happy airmile shopping.

Hugs Mel

http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I wish I had a bigger freezer.
> The Tim Horton hot chocolate buy 1 get 20 airmiles depending upon price might be a good deal.
> Thanks for sharing
> Hugs Mel
> 
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


The Skinny Cow and the fruit popsicles will be individually wrapped so you can take them out of the box to make them fit. Look at me, I'm such an airmiles pusher!


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> The Skinny Cow and the fruit popsicles will be individually wrapped so you can take them out of the box to make them fit. Look at me, I'm such an airmiles pusher!




and they are called skinny 
of course I could always eat a box of them to make space.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> and they are called skinny
> of course I could always eat a box of them to make space.


That's the spirit!!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

sportel said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong spot ....
> If I buy the AM Universal passes, can I upgrade them to 3- day at the park? We have enough AM for the whole family's passes, but we want to visit the parks for 3 days, not 2.



I have the exact same question. I need 3 adult and two kid 3-day tickets. I have enough AM for two 2-day tickets. So can we upgrade the two we buy from AM? How much would it be? Anything else we should know about AM tickets for USO? Will we have to go to a particular window to get our tickets at the park? TIA


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Sobeys flyer was disappointing until the very end. I will be doing the Buy 3 get 75 airmiles for the frozen yoghurt and fruit popsicles. We will definitely use it so I plan to do the offfer 4 times and put it in the chest freezer. That will be good for 300 airmiles this week.




So here I was all excited that Safeway had Buy 4 ice cream or Popsicles for 50 bonus AM. Then I read this!!! Wth!!!
Start a different thread for you sobeys and recall collectors so you can brag there.  The rest of us stuck with over priced safeway and no rexall will just stay here and pout.


----------



## mort1331

What theres no big drinkers here. Buy a $100lcbo gc get 30 points. That could be dangerous for me and how to justify that with the wife. The Gatorade deal was tough to explain. How can I explain the $1000 in prepaid lcbo. gulp gulp.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> What theres no big drinkers here. Buy a $100lcbo gc get 30 points. That could be dangerous for me and how to justify that with the wife. The Gatorade deal was tough to explain. How can I explain the $1000 in prepaid lcbo. gulp gulp.



I was going to try and talk my sons into this deal but my conscience says am "I being a responsible mom doing this" lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I was going to try and talk my sons into this deal but my conscience says am "I being a responsible mom doing this" lol
> Hugs Mel


You betcha you are. Your teaching them about savings and cutting costs. They are going there anyway, help mommy out.


----------



## bababear_50

I mean they shop there anyway and this is really just pre planning and budgeting right,,lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I was going to try and talk my sons into this deal but my conscience says am "I being a responsible mom doing this" lol
> Hugs Mel


 
That thought also crossed my mind when I saw the deal.  I'd never use it but my 21yr old that's a whole other story.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks a bunch gang! We are making the trek to Sobeys this weekend (not sure if hubby's fully aware of that fact yet though  ) i just went through the flyer and figure it's an easy 150 for me this week (and that's without the LicBo card) That's so much better than the measly 10-15 i've been getting at Metro the last 2 months. *

*I printed off some coupons for a few restaurants and we'll score some Scene points with those (since the closest Sobeys is about 40 minutes you know we will HAVE to eat out) and then we can go to the movies later ... work the system. I took a brief look at Rexall and should be able to walkaway with a good haul there too. Only 500 short of the 2nd pass and my goal was the end of July!*


----------



## ottawamom

Just read part of this thread to my DH and he said sure get me one of those! Add another 30AM onto my shop at Sobey's tomorrow.


----------



## jtdl

Those of you who had your passes sent via regular mail, can anyone remember how long it took to get them?  I got an email 17 days ago saying my first pass was shipped from Toronto.  It doesn't take over 2-1/2 weeks for mail to come from Toronto.  I just got home from vacation and their chat line is closed but I will be chatting to them tomorrow, but just curious as to others shipping times.  The second pass was supposedly shipped July 6, just over a week ago, but usually my mail is delivered within 2-3 days from Toronto area, a week give or take a few days to/from BC, so unless they don't actually ship them the day they send out the emails, I can't understand what is taking so long.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jtdl said:


> Those of you who had your passes sent via regular mail, can anyone remember how long it took to get them?  I got an email 17 days ago saying my first pass was shipped from Toronto.  It doesn't take over 2-1/2 weeks for mail to come from Toronto.  I just got home from vacation and their chat line is closed but I will be chatting to them tomorrow, but just curious as to others shipping times.  The second pass was supposedly shipped July 6, just over a week ago, but usually my mail is delivered within 2-3 days from Toronto area, a week give or take a few days to/from BC, so unless they don't actually ship them the day they send out the emails, I can't understand what is taking so long.



*I'd be following up with them ... mine was at my door within 48 hours of getting the email saying it had been shipped ... we live close to the Gateway Sorting Centre in Mississauga (yes i had to sign for it just was lucky enough to actually be here when the letter carrier showed up!) 17 days is long enough .. did you check the tracking number they provided in that e-mail? It should tell you exactly where it is from the moment it's sorted until you sign for it.*


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobey's.  Spent $45 got 250AM (popsicles, crackers, hot chocolate) Sooooo happy!


----------



## Debbie

I just ordered an Universal pass. At the top of one of the check out pages, it read:_ Redemptions for Rewards merchandise, and certificates valued over 4,200 reward miles, are shipped via courier requiring signature, and will be delivered between 8:00 - 5:00 Monday to Friday. _ It also said that the shipping would take 3 weeks.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobey's.  Spent $45 got 250AM (popsicles, crackers, hot chocolate) Sooooo happy!



Do you remember how much the hot chocolate was? I'll be going tomorrow for popsicles (my son is very excited about that) and may get some hot chocolate too


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Do you remember how much the hot chocolate was? I'll be going tomorrow for popsicles (my son is very excited about that) and may get some hot chocolate too



$4.99 for the Hot Chocolate.  Likely more than I would usually pay for Carnation (which I get a Costco) but way cheaper than getting a Hot Chocolate at Timmies. The Carrs crackers are a great deal at $2.49ea buy 2 get 20AM.  Really plain tasting, but if you top them with goodies they become a great vehicle for serving the toppings.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my what we having for dinner tonight.....mom.
Well you can look in the freezer but everything is kind of hidden by ice cream and popsicles....
12 boxes and picked up two cans of hot chocolate and two boxes of crackers.
I got the lifesaver popsicles as I really like the flavors.
total airmiles 360.
I thought the price was ok for the hot chocolate as it is Tim's.
happy shopping and collecting
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone know
Can I use a $100.00 LCBO gift card (bought at Sobeys) at the LCBO to buy 3 $25.00 Gift cards and a bottle of spirits.? Thinking of doing this to stock pile a few xmas stocking stuffers.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We don't have good AM offers like these in Nova Scotia. Sucks.


----------



## jtdl

jtdl said:


> Those of you who had your passes sent via regular mail, can anyone remember how long it took to get them?  I got an email 17 days ago saying my first pass was shipped from Toronto.  It doesn't take over 2-1/2 weeks for mail to come from Toronto.  I just got home from vacation and their chat line is closed but I will be chatting to them tomorrow, but just curious as to others shipping times.  The second pass was supposedly shipped July 6, just over a week ago, but usually my mail is delivered within 2-3 days from Toronto area, a week give or take a few days to/from BC, so unless they don't actually ship them the day they send out the emails, I can't understand what is taking so long.




Received both today even though one was apparently mailed on June 28 and the other on July 6.  Don't know what the hold up was but just glad they finally got here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok so i think we LOVE Sobeys now! We spent at least 40 minutes wandering the aisles with calculator in hand and checking out products we've never seen before! Spent $104 and came out with 445 Airmiles -- the duck is back in the house  That's the kind of trip we used to manage weekly at Metro when they first joined the programme. I hope they offer the gift card promotion again --- most definitely worth our while to make the trip! I'm just 140 short for the second pass and once i finish at Rexall (they sent me more targeted coupons) I'll be good to go*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone know
> Can I use a $100.00 LCBO gift card (bought at Sobeys) at the LCBO to buy 3 $25.00 Gift cards and a bottle of spirits.? Thinking of doing this to stock pile a few xmas stocking stuffers.
> Hugs Mel


It is an option, you are buying product, so they might let the cards slip by as well. good luck


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

How long do the miles collected at Sobeys take to post to your account?  I've had other more recent ones show up but not my last trip to Sobeys . I've never really shopped there but wanted to try out this airmiles for Disney passes thing


----------



## ottawamom

For any given week, Sobey's collects your AM (Sunday - Saturday).  These are usually posted Wednesday evening thru Friday morning the following week.  Occasionally something goes amiss and it takes until the second week to get them posted.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> For any given week, Sobey's collects your AM (Sunday - Saturday).  These are usually posted Wednesday evening thru Friday morning the following week.  Occasionally something goes amiss and it takes until the second week to get them posted.


Thanks for that information. We don't have a Sobeys around us, and shop Foodland. Yesterday, following the leads above ^^, and with the fact that we were doing a family get together (relatively) close to Sobeys, I insisted we stop.  161 points later, we were good to go. Now, I'll know when to expect the points. Foodland's usually go on on Saturdays, so by Monday I know what I've gotten.


----------



## pigletto

So we ended up doing the ice cream and popsicle treats deal 4 times. That's 12 boxes of treats, though some only were boxes of four. We had been going out for ice cream once a week at about $15 per trip. We are back to eating better and are eliminating that tradition in favour of the Skinny Cow or a popsicle after supper a few times a week. Less calories, way less money in the long run, and 300 airmiles. Win!


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> So we ended up doing the ice cream and popsicle treats deal 4 times. That's 12 boxes of treats, though some only were boxes of four. We had been going out for ice cream once a week at about $15 per trip. We are back to eating better and are eliminating that tradition in favour of the Skinny Cow or a popsicle after supper a few times a week. Less calories, way less money in the long run, and 300 airmiles. Win!


Was that foodland or sobeys?  How much were the boxes?


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> Was that foodland or sobeys?  How much were the boxes?


That was at Sobey's.  It was 4.99 for select Haagen-Dazs, $4.99  for tubs of Nestle frozen greek yoghurt or select Skinny Cow treats, and $2.99 for the Nestle FruPops, or Itzakadoozie's. So the deal was 75 airmiles for buying 3 (of any of the ones I mentioned). The best deal obviously was to buy the ones that were $2.99 because it ended up being $7.50 in points for spending $9. We got a few of the more expensive ones as well just because that is what we wanted.


----------



## ottawamom

The Itzakadoozie's are really good.  Made with natural fruit juices. Yum!

Just redeemed a whole bunch of my AM for 3 7-day Disney World tickets.  We won't be using them until May 2018 but I was afraid that AM may pull the tickets or the prices would go up before I got them.  I am now waiting for DH to receive his first Amex Bill so that they will post the bonus 2000AM. I'm halfway to getting the rest of the AM needed for another park ticket using his AM.  A few more popsicle trips and a gift card offer should do it.

I hate watching my balance go down but I'll have park tickets in hand by the end of the week. Yay!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> The Itzakadoozie's are really good.  Made with natural fruit juices. Yum!
> 
> Just redeemed a whole bunch of my AM for 3 7-day Disney World tickets.  We won't be using them until May 2018 but I was afraid that AM may pull the tickets or the prices would go up before I got them.  I am now waiting for DH to receive his first Amex Bill so that they will post the bonus 2000AM. I'm halfway to getting the rest of the AM needed for another park ticket using his AM.  A few more popsicle trips and a gift card offer should do it.
> 
> I hate watching my balance go down but I'll have park tickets in hand by the end of the week. Yay!


Congratulations!! That must be a great feeling. To have four passes paid for by airmiles is also a huge chunk of the trip budget taken care of!


----------



## bababear_50

And the Itzakadoozies pack well in the freezer.................,,,need more points.




Hugs Mel


----------



## brandyleeann

Guys, total newbie question and apologies if this is in a very obvious place, but out of curiosity, how many air miles for WDW passes?  I usually use my air miles for domestic flights and am an avid collector for that reason, but have not looked into using them for anything else.


----------



## bababear_50

Log into your airmiles account --go to dream reward --go to events and attractions--go to Fun and Attractions USA
Adult 3 day base ticket Walt Disney World is 3350 Airmiles
Child 3 day base ticket Walt Disney World is 3125 Airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Universal Orlando Florida
Child 2 Day Park to Park is 2050 Airmiles
Adult 2 Day Park To Park is 2425 Airmiles
Hugs Mel

Soon I will be ready to switch my cash rewards over to dream rewards and start collecting for my 2018 trip to Universal Orlando.


----------



## bababear_50

American Express Platinum card questions
Do you have to keep the card for a minimum amount of time?
Do you loose the 2000 Airmiles points if you cancel within a certain period of time.?
Can you make payments online,if not how do you make payments?.
Do most places take this form of payment, (credit)?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

BREAKING NEWS------------
Not really breaking, but here is a way to help out some of your friends that just have airmiles wasting away. As most on here hopefully know as of Dec 2016, airmiles will start to expire your airmiles older than 5 years. They will keep doing this every quarter after this.
If you overhear friends or coworkers doing this then you can help them out. If they have enough points offer to "buy" there dream points for your tickets. Pay them the same redemption that they would get if it was cash rewards, 95/$10. Therefore a 5 day adult is 3550 = $375. That's in Can$ so you are helping out yourselves and friends and everyones happy.
I only bring this up because I have been lucky this past 2 weeks to have been approached by 2 separate workers to help them with their points before they expire but had all their points in the dream, not money. They also did not like their other options they could have used them on and were not going on any trips in the near future.
Just some food for thought on how to help out all.
Good Luck


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> American Express Platinum card questions
> Do you have to keep the card for a minimum amount of time?
> Do you loose the 2000 Airmiles points if you cancel within a certain period of time.?
> Can you make payments online,if not how do you make payments?.
> Do most places take this form of payment, (credit)?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


we have this, no amount of time to keep after you have had your points. We cancelled right after we got them and paid our bills. Amex is not as popular as the other two, but it can be done. Always ask, most gas stations will.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> American Express Platinum card questions
> Do you have to keep the card for a minimum amount of time?
> Do you loose the 2000 Airmiles points if you cancel within a certain period of time.?
> Can you make payments online,if not how do you make payments?.
> Do most places take this form of payment, (credit)?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I have been using my AMEX exclusively since I got it. Rexall, Sobeys, my dentist (not all do), the car dealership (for service), everywhere I've gone recently seems to take it. (IKEA, shoe stores) As Mort said just ask. 
There wasn't anything specific on their website about cancelling (as there was on the M/C website) but we plan on keeping ours for 10 months and cancel them before the fee for next year kicks in.
You can make payments online through your own bank.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> BREAKING NEWS------------
> Not really breaking, but here is a way to help out some of your friends that just have airmiles wasting away. As most on here hopefully know as of Dec 2016, airmiles will start to expire your airmiles older than 5 years. They will keep doing this every quarter after this.
> If you overhear friends or coworkers doing this then you can help them out. If they have enough points offer to "buy" there dream points for your tickets. Pay them the same redemption that they would get if it was cash rewards, 95/$10. Therefore a 5 day adult is 3550 = $375. That's in Can$ so you are helping out yourselves and friends and everyones happy.
> I only bring this up because I have been lucky this past 2 weeks to have been approached by 2 separate workers to help them with their points before they expire but had all their points in the dream, not money. They also did not like their other options they could have used them on and were not going on any trips in the near future.
> Just some food for thought on how to help out all.
> Good Luck



I did this with a friend I'm travelling with in December.  She had tonnes of AM to use.  She purchased both our airline tickets and I paid her back using her AM card to get her new AM (ones that won't expire for 5 years).  Had I thought about it sooner she could have purchased our park tickets as well.

Her husband is about to pick up a huge TV to use up the rest of their AM.


----------



## ottawamom

How does redeeming for flight using AM work with a World Elite M/C.  You are supposed to get your flights for 25% fewer AM but how do they know you're entitled to this when you make your booking on the AM site.

Can someone who's done this walk me through it.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> How does redeeming for flight using AM work with a World Elite M/C.  You are supposed to get your flights for 25% fewer AM but how do they know you're entitled to this when you make your booking on the AM site.
> 
> Can someone who's done this walk me through it.


As soon as your on the site and looking at flights it will automatically show the reduced points. As long as your card is registered, which on sign up it should be. No issues, this is how I booked sept flights/


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> As soon as your on the site and looking at flights it will automatically show the reduced points. As long as your card is registered, which on sign up it should be. No issues, this is how I booked sept flights/


Good to know.  I don't have a card with the discount right now so I wasn't certain how the site was going to know that I was entitled.  Sounds pretty easy.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

So for those who redeem for park tickets, do you usually stay off site or rent points?  We have never stayed off site but are looking at ways to cut costs and using AM for park tickets is attractive to us. My SIL used her AM for flights out of Toronto and ended up paying the same amount we did to fly out of Buffalo with southwest due to the fees, etc.  that was NOT attractive for redemption for us lol


----------



## mort1331

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> So for those who redeem for park tickets, do you usually stay off site or rent points?  We have never stayed off site but are looking at ways to cut costs and using AM for park tickets is attractive to us. My SIL used her AM for flights out of Toronto and ended up paying the same amount we did to fly out of Buffalo with southwest due to the fees, etc.  that was NOT attractive for redemption for us lol


never stay offsite, dvc members now but not always. AM park tickets are the same as UT park tickets for redemption.


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

mort1331 said:


> never stay offsite, dvc members now but not always. AM park tickets are the same as UT park tickets for redemption.



Thanks for the input . We usually go during free dining so I am just trying to figure out the best bang for our AMs.


----------



## Donald - my hero

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Thanks for the input . We usually go during free dining so I am just trying to figure out the best bang for our AMs.


* This trip we're renting points for a suite at OKW simply because it's cheaper and we don't use the dining plan (too many dietary issues that is just easier to go OP and ask for what we CAN eat). What we use our AMs even when we do stay on-site :hotel at either end if flight is either stupid late or at the butt-crack of dawn, car rental -- last time we stayed at Dolphin so no ME -- we did a one way rental from and another back to MCO for very little AM and i think a total of $12.00 for tax, this trip our tickets (just 6 shy of the 2nd 5day adult pass). *

*I've been known to do other amazing things -- last September an over night stay at a spa on Vancouver Island, the digital camera we needed for Disney (even earned bonus AM for actually cashing in on this  ) I never have a problem using the little beauties!*


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> we have this, no amount of time to keep after you have had your points. We cancelled right after we got them and paid our bills. Amex is not as popular as the other two, but it can be done. Always ask, most gas stations will.





ottawamom said:


> I have been using my AMEX exclusively since I got it. Rexall, Sobeys, my dentist (not all do), the car dealership (for service), everywhere I've gone recently seems to take it. (IKEA, shoe stores) As Mort said just ask.
> There wasn't anything specific on their website about cancelling (as there was on the M/C website) but we plan on keeping ours for 10 months and cancel them before the fee for next year kicks in.
> You can make payments online through your own bank.



Thanks for the info guys
I am waiting for some points to post then I want to change over to Dream rewards before I apply for this card.
I am thinking of a big purchase in Sept so I know I could easily make this work for me.
I don't need the 2 day UO pass until 2018 but hey if I get it within the next few months then that would be great,,,they don't expire right?
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The bonus offer with AMEX has an expiry attached to it.  Just confirm you're still within the offer window.  I know they just extended it because when I applied it was only good until the end of June.

Also call your "big purchase" supplier and confirm they accept AMEX.  That's what I did with our dentist.  Got my bonus within a week of getting my card. (Weird thing was my statement came out a week and 4 days after I got my card. My DH is still waiting for his first statment and his card arrived the day after mine.)


----------



## bababear_50

I went back to Sobeys to check the expiry date on the Tim Horton tins of hot chocolate.
Sep 2017. 
So I decided to pick up a few more tins and will use them to make a few xmas gifts ( just add a red pom pom nose and two googly eyes and some long brown pipe cleaner and you have a reindeer).
I might use two mini whisk if the dollar store or kitchen stuff plus still has them for the antlers.
Yeah!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was just in my local Timmies and the can of Hot Chocolate was priced at $5.99.  So Sobey's was a good deal before the added AM.  What a great idea of dressing the can up for the holidays.  My popsicle stash is running a little low so I might have to get more of those and I could pick up some more Hot Chocolate and steal your idea for hostess gifts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Debbie

Good idea! We do 'table favours' at our family Christmas get together in lieu of a gift exchange, so maybe that is an idea for me. Aaaand, I have to pick my mother up tomorrow, so will be close to Sobey's again.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone else unable to log into the airmiles web site?
I am getting a J-bossweb error?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Good idea! We do 'table favours' at our family Christmas get together in lieu of a gift exchange, so maybe that is an idea for me. Aaaand, I have to pick my mother up tomorrow, so will be close to Sobey's again.



Those look great,thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## jtdl

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Thanks for the input . We usually go during free dining so I am just trying to figure out the best bang for our AMs.


We are going during the free dining promotion but used AM for two 5-day passes and a room-only reservation for 6 nights using Disney's Back to School offer which was about $600 cheaper than the FD package.  I highly doubt we will eat $600 worth of food in 5 days so for us it was the best bang for our AMs


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone else unable to log into the airmiles web site?
> I am getting a J-bossweb error?
> Hugs Mel


*YES and it's driving me BONKERS! i'm so close to my 2nd pass and heard some not-too-pleasant rumours yesterday of a few changes coming to the programme. My hope is that it's just a bunch of very disgruntled half-hearted earners who have only just discovered that these gems expire if you don't use them within 5 years --- UHM hello??? never a problem for me *


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone else unable to log into the airmiles web site?
> I am getting a J-bossweb error?
> Hugs Mel



Me too, couldn't get anywhere near it.  I was on earlier this morning checking my balances.  Must be all those collectors who are cashing in their AM before they expire who have crashed the system.


----------



## bababear_50

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> So for those who redeem for park tickets, do you usually stay off site or rent points?  We have never stayed off site but are looking at ways to cut costs and using AM for park tickets is attractive to us. My SIL used her AM for flights out of Toronto and ended up paying the same amount we did to fly out of Buffalo with southwest due to the fees, etc.  that was NOT attractive for redemption for us lol



Hi
We use airmiles to do a few things....
Cash reward airmiles for Visa cards,Starbucks Gift Cards (all the parks have Starbucks now),,,movie passes etc.
We will be using Dream rewards to buy Universal 2 day park to park tickets.
We are DVC members --have been for years so our yearly maintenance fee is our lodging cost (Old key West or Animal Kingdom lodge).
We use our West Jet mastercard to collect West Jet dollars and utilize the companion fare.
Have fun planning your trip
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Me too, couldn't get anywhere near it.  I was on earlier this morning checking my balances.  Must be all those collectors who are cashing in their AM before they expire who have crashed the system.



Good to know it's not just me...I changed over my balance this morning to dream rewards and am hoping to apply for the american express tomorrow.
I know alot of people are talking about their airmiles expiring,,,mine never seem to last long enough for that to happen.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES and it's driving me BONKERS! i'm so close to my 2nd pass and heard some not-too-pleasant rumours yesterday of a few changes coming to the programme. My hope is that it's just a bunch of very disgruntled half-hearted earners who have only just discovered that these gems expire if you don't use them within 5 years --- UHM hello??? never a problem for me *



I am hoping no big crazy changes...... I need to apply for that American express card.....
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Canadian Harmony

This week's Thrifty's flyer bites for AM extras. I might be lucky to get over 100.


----------



## mort1331

Site is up and running now. No changes to the park passes. Did not check on anything else. For those in the GTA and go to the cne, for 300 points you get 2 adult admissions. Correct me if I am wrong but it was about $20/adult last year, so this is a savings. I dont normally use my AM for anything but Disney, but this is a savings.

Edit, just looked up and its $18/adult, or purchased in advance $14. There is an all day ride pass for $40, or 325AM. Since we are in the GTA the kids from school were given admission tickets, so I checked and I could get the ride pass and have my admission covered and give the rides to the kids. Better this way since we really dont go on the rides at the cne but the kids will.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I am hoping no big crazy changes...... I need to apply for that American express card.....
> Hugs to you
> Mel


* Yes, it's working now and there is no change to value of park passes OR car rental (my next target) It appears the "big announcement" that got panties in a knot was just which city won the concert *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

5-day Adult - 3550
5-day child - 3325


----------



## pigletto

Well we decided we are going back to Disney next August. So it looks like I am saving airmiles for Disney tickets again. I will need four this year. That seems ambitious even for me. But maybe I can do 3 by next summer. I have 2000 airmiles right now, and I have almost a year. I went and bought three more boxes of popsicle treats. Hey.. don't judge.. it's all for the tickets.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Well we decided we are going back to Disney next August. So it looks like I am saving airmiles for Disney tickets again. I will need four this year. That seems ambitious even for me. But maybe I can do 3 by next summer. I have 2000 airmiles right now, and I have almost a year. I went and bought three more boxes of popsicle treats. Hey.. don't judge.. it's all for the tickets.



Yeah!!
I am not the only one buying boxes of popsicles!
Hugs Hon and best wishes on collecting,,it does seem ambitious but I know you can do it!
My Sobeys appears to be out of the itzakadoozie ones but maybe if I pop by tomorrow they might have them in.
Hugs Mel


----------



## worldwidepayne

I just ordered my fifth adult pass last night.   I need 7.  I think I'm going to be able to do 7 in one year.  After this year I plan to be getting universal passes.   Planning a super trip for 2018.


----------



## mort1331

worldwidepayne said:


> I just ordered my fifth adult pass last night.   I need 7.  I think I'm going to be able to do 7 in one year.  After this year I plan to be getting universal passes.   Planning a super trip for 2018.


That's a collection of AM that I am jealous about.


----------



## brandyleeann

Guys, did you see Sobeys/Safeway has the 190 miles for $150 again this weekend?  I have mostly shopped at Save on Foods the past few years, but with my interest in collecting miles for our park tickets have only recently paying attention - is this deal on every weekend?


----------



## mort1331

brandyleeann said:


> Guys, did you see Sobeys/Safeway has the 190 miles for $150 again this weekend?  I have mostly shopped at Save on Foods the past few years, but with my interest in collecting miles for our park tickets have only recently paying attention - is this deal on every weekend?


Is this for Ontario? I must have missed that. Thanks

edit, just a quick check and only saw 60AM for golf town GC, not for me, but if the other is for Ontario please update us.


----------



## brandyleeann

Sorry, I should have specified - it is for the "West."  I am in Alberta.


----------



## mort1331

brandyleeann said:


> Sorry, I should have specified - it is for the "West."  I am in Alberta.


Our loss your gain, hope you can take advantage of it. One way is if you play lottos out there, then buy the GC for a few months worth and use it then. Its like being paid to buy lotto. The only real way to win.


----------



## pigletto

I see enough for about 100 airmiles at Sobey's and then I plan to get two of the Golftown gift cards for another 120. I can hang on to the gift cards and use them to shop end of season sales for Christmas presents for DH. That's about it this week, unless I get another email from Rexall for the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles. I need to stock up on sunscreen.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well that was better than I thought. I spent $230 (so slightly more than I had hoped, but DH was with me and he throws things in the cart) and ended up with 200AM.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I see enough for about 100 airmiles at Sobey's and then I plan to get two of the Golftown gift cards for another 120. I can hang on to the gift cards and use them to shop end of season sales for Christmas presents for DH. That's about it this week, unless I get another email from Rexall for the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles. I need to stock up on sunscreen.



I agree. Not much at Sobey's for me this week either.  I ran out there this morning after reading next weeks flyer and picked up some more popsicles and hot chocolate. (that way I keep my weekly #'s up and it's going to be a hot weekend).

If you need a Rexall coupon remember that if you shop Fri-Sun and swipe your card you'll get a coupon on the bottom of your receipt for next week (spend 30 get 50AM).  I always need milk in this house so it's an easy one for me.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I agree. Not much at Sobey's for me this week either.  I ran out there this morning after reading next weeks flyer and picked up some more popsicles and hot chocolate. (that way I keep my weekly #'s up and it's going to be a hot weekend).
> 
> If you need a Rexall coupon remember that if you shop Fri-Sun and swipe your card you'll get a coupon on the bottom of your receipt for next week (spend 30 get 50AM).  I always need milk in this house so it's an easy one for me.



My oldest son says mom you have a serious "Airmiles" addiction and we need to do an intervention.....saying this while he is eating one of my popsicles.
I took a side trip out to Milton and picked up 6 more lifesaver boxes...I really can barely shut my freezer door BUT I couldn't see anything worth while in the new Sobeys / Foodland flyer for the upcoming week. 
I applied for the Amex card and now just have to wait for it to arrive.
On my road to U.O. pass soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> My oldest son says mom you have a serious "Airmiles" addiction and we need to do an intervention.....saying this while he is eating one of my popsicles.
> I took a side trip out to Milton and picked up 6 more lifesaver boxes...I really can barely shut my freezer door BUT I couldn't see anything worth while in the new Sobeys / Foodland flyer for the upcoming week.
> I applied for the Amex card and now just have to wait for it to arrive.
> On my road to U.O. pass soon.
> Hugs Mel


*Well i think you all know what MY son refers to us as .... BUT hey, i just ordered the 2nd Disney Ticket this morning,now who's laughing? I agree that the flyers this week are pretty lackluster. Gonna make a trip to Rexall tonight for a couple of 30.00 transactions cause i HATE to see my balance below 100 *


----------



## mort1331

Just back from last minute Sobeys for last week flyer. $56 = 275AM, not too bad considering. But that is a lot of fruit pops, good thing this next week is hot.


----------



## pigletto

Just back from Sobey's . I got two of the Golf Town gift cards, and $56 in groceries. 234 Miles. Plus I'll get 50 when I shop at Rexall on Monday. That's it for me this week.


----------



## mort1331

Ya dont see anything for me this week, good luck all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Ya dont see anything for me this week, good luck all.



Ditto


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I must have received my BMO MC bonus 100 then, if everyone else still hasn't received their March promo 100.  I think we can contact Air Miles support at the end of the month (120 days)


Let me know what you find out about this.  I received Feb and April but I did not get the one for March.  Since I no longer have the email I'm not sure it will be honored.


----------



## mkmommy

Well I lucked out and I am so excited!  I have been saving my airmiles  for  the last couple of years, never thought I would be able to use them for March Break, so have not even looked, but on a whim I just checked.   I got   3 tickets March break Toronto to Fort Lauderdale , perfect times for our cruise I had booked.  

Had enough Hilton points for pre cruise hotel, so I am thrilled.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Does anyone know if I use AM cash to pay at the till, do I still earn AM on my purchase?  Planning a big AM shop today at Safeway, and thought I'd cash in my AM cash to pay for it.  But, don't want to do that if it means I can't earn AM when I pay with AM cash.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Let me know what you find out about this.  I received Feb and April but I did not get the one for March.  Since I no longer have the email I'm not sure it will be honored.



I'm still waiting on mine to come through for the March bonus.  I'm not sure anyone else here has received it yet as there's a group of us waiting who were going to post when theirs came through.  Another week and I'll be calling to ask about it (120 days after March 31). I don't think your email has anything to do with the bonus as its all tied to your AM account. I just had a look at the email they sent me and its said





Things are starting to warm up, and the conditions are just perfect
for loading up on tons of AIR MILES® Reward Miles! Check out
Spring Offer Hub to get the latest offers for even more Miles with
our Partners.

As a bonus, when you use any *3 different offers*, you’ll get an
additional *100 Miles**, just because!

The email also had a link to the offer hub to get the individual offers. They said they were going to track the transactions so we didn't need to do anything.  I kept track of the offers I took advantage of on a spreadsheet so I can probably help you figure out which ones were on offer. Just a little more patience and hopefully they will come through. If not watch out we crazy AM Moms (and Dads) will be on their case.


----------



## pigletto

mkmommy said:


> Well I lucked out and I am so excited!  I have been saving my airmiles  for  the last couple of years, never thought I would be able to use them for March Break, so have not even looked, but on a whim I just checked.   I got   3 tickets March break Toronto to Fort Lauderdale , perfect times for our cruise I had booked.
> 
> Had enough Hilton points for pre cruise hotel, so I am thrilled.


That is fabulous!!! What a huge item in the trip budget taken care of! I would be excited too. Congrats!


----------



## allybabba98

If I were to buy the 5 day tickets from AM (lets say over the next year and a bit) am I able to add a sixth day on the Disney site?  I just know going through the Disney site when I added an additional day it was a small amount, not the full cost for a day.  When I link my AM tickets to my Disney account does it matter that it was purchased through AM?
Sorry, I hope I am making sense.


----------



## pigletto

allybabba98 said:


> If I were to buy the 5 day tickets from AM (lets say over the next year and a bit) am I able to add a sixth day on the Disney site?  I just know going through the Disney site when I added an additional day it was a small amount, not the full cost for a day.  When I link my AM tickets to my Disney account does it matter that it was purchased through AM?
> Sorry, I hope I am making sense.


You will be able to add a day, but not until you get to the parks. You can add a day to your tickets at any of the Guest Services locations at the front of the theme parks, waterparks, or the two locations in Downtown Disney.
You will pay the small cost to add a day, as Disney tickets are most expensive on day one and go down from there. A six day ticket won't be much more than a five.


----------



## allybabba98

pigletto said:


> You will be able to add a day, but not until you get to the parks. You can add a day to your tickets at any of the Guest Services locations at the front of the theme parks, waterparks, or the two locations in Downtown Disney.
> You will pay the small cost to add a day, as Disney tickets are most expensive on day one and go down from there. A six day ticket won't be much more than a five.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

allybabba98 said:


> When I link my AM tickets to my Disney account does it matter that it was purchased through AM?
> Sorry, I hope I am making sense.


*The tickets you'll get from AM will be exactly what you anywhere -- hard plastic, credit card type. Simply enter the number on the back of the card in your MDE and POOF ready to go! *

*Since you can't upgrade to a 6 day ticket until you get there, you will only be able to make the FP+ for the 5 days you have on the ticket now ... once you get there just go in and select the ones you want for your last park day, easy-peasy, have a blast!!!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Will do.  I plan on finding out next Monday, Aug 1.


----------



## bababear_50

Check your emails (Rexall)
I got a spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles.
Not as good as the spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Check your emails (Rexall)
> I got a spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles.
> Not as good as the spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles though.
> Hugs Mel



I think it is better!


----------



## ottawamom

It is.  I just got back from doing the spend $30 get 50.  I probably could have found another $20 worth of stuff had I known.  Oh well.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> It is.  I just got back from doing the spend $30 get 50.  I probably could have found another $20 worth of stuff had I known.  Oh well.



Sorry Hon
I slept in today and just checked my email--it was issued at 8:48 am.
I lost out on a 100 points last week when my son bought a new chair at Staples,,wish the salesperson would have mentioned the very next day we could get 100 airmiles instead of 4 airmiles.
Better luck next time.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sorry Hon
> I slept in today and just checked my email--it was issued at 8:48 am.
> I lost out on a 100 points last week when my son bought a new chair at Staples,,wish the salesperson would have mentioned the very next day we could get 100 airmiles instead of 4 airmiles.
> Better luck next time.
> Hugs Mel



I usually don't shop Rexall on Monday.  I just needed a few of the things I picked up today.  It's just as well that I only purchased what I absolutely needed. 

Is it too late to return the chair and purchase it again? I've been known to do that upon occasion.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I got an e-mail about that Rexall offer on FRIDAY .. perhaps i should start providing that heads up, i thought everyone already knew. SORRY, i'm slipping on my duties here!!*

*I've already got a list ready for me to make that 50.00 mark 3 times! Hate seeing my balance at less than 100 -- pitiful. We earned 2 -- yes TWO at Metro yesterday *


----------



## flyingjay

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got an e-mail about that Rexall offer on FRIDAY .. perhaps i should start providing that heads up, i thought everyone already knew. SORRY, i'm slipping on my duties here!!*
> 
> *I've already got a list ready for me to make that 50.00 mark 3 times! Hate seeing my balance at less than 100 -- pitiful. We earned 2 -- yes TWO at Metro yesterday *



I want to start earning AM and we have a Rexall close by us here in Winnipeg. I signed up for the Rexall newsletter. Will that give us access to these AM deals? Or are they available to everyone even if you're not on the email list? Where can I find these deals locally?


----------



## mort1331

So just back from superstore, no AM but price matching. Saved about $50 in matching, but over all the flyers I had for matching, Sobeys just one item. This is why I cant justify shopping there for just the AM. With my pc points using pc black MC, I'm getting 3-4% back in points. AM at |Sobeys only gets 1-1.5% at the most for reg shopping. I would love to do more but can only when the big things come out. I dont have a Rexall close and the closest one really is big or has a lot of staples. 
Glad you all can make the best of it.
Rant over. Happy hunting.
PS. still have 8 cases of Poweraid....lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

flyingjay said:


> I want to start earning AM and we have a Rexall close by us here in Winnipeg. I signed up for the Rexall newsletter. Will that give us access to these AM deals? Or are they available to everyone even if you're not on the email list? Where can I find these deals locally?


*First I want to welcome you to both the game of Airmiles-ing and the Disboards, you're gonna like it here!*
*

*​
*I get an e-mail from Rexall each week that details the Airmiles offered BUT i'm also getting one direct from Airmiles on Fridays that gives me a heads up to the usual weekend PLUS a link to the coupon for the next week which is almost always BETTER return. How i managed to get those i have no idea .. as well once every 3 weeks or so I'm now getting targeted coupons for Rexall based on my shopping habit again no idea how or when they started this??? I sign up for every newsletter i can find and always click on "sure send me anything" Other than the ones that are targeted (which actually have my collector # on them) anyone can use them. I'll go back to letting others know what I'm receiving -- if it wasn't for this thread i would be able to store something other than frozen treats in the freezer right now AND i wouldn't be waiting for my 2nd pass to show up. *


----------



## ottawamom

flyingjay said:


> I want to start earning AM and we have a Rexall close by us here in Winnipeg. I signed up for the Rexall newsletter. Will that give us access to these AM deals? Or are they available to everyone even if you're not on the email list? Where can I find these deals locally?



Another thing you can try until the email offers come through is to go to Rexall Fri-Sun and pick up something small that you need. Swipe your AM card at the checkout and hopefully there will be a coupon on your receipt for spend $30 get 50AM for Mon-Thurs the following week. At least that is how it works in parts of Ontario.  Another option for you is Safeway/Sobeys.  Don't know if you have one close by.  I was jealous last week they had chocolate/white milk on with great AM. A staple item and AM too, you can't beat that.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

brandyleeann said:


> Guys, did you see Sobeys/Safeway has the 190 miles for $150 again this weekend?  I have mostly shopped at Save on Foods the past few years, but with my interest in collecting miles for our park tickets have only recently paying attention - is this deal on every weekend?



They've had it the last couple of weekends.  I missed out on the first couple as I didn't notice it on the last page of the flyer - it's usually at the beginning.  I went this weekend, spent $159 and got 512 am.  There were lots of things on sale with bonus AM as well so I focused on stocking up on that stuff.  I find it hard to stock up that much at Safeway due to their higher prices, but sometimes, like this weekend, the sales are good, the bonus AM are good, and works out great.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Well we decided we are going back to Disney next August. So it looks like I am saving airmiles for Disney tickets again. I will need four this year. That seems ambitious even for me. But maybe I can do 3 by next summer. I have 2000 airmiles right now, and I have almost a year. I went and bought three more boxes of popsicle treats. Hey.. don't judge.. it's all for the tickets.


  Af
It sure helps with the trip budget, getting the tickets for free.  Especially now with the exchange rate!  After this we will be saving for a late 2018 or Spring 2019 for 7 or 8 of us, most likely Universal, so will be saving like crazy for that.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> They've had it the last couple of weekends.  I missed out on the first couple as I didn't notice it on the last page of the flyer - it's usually at the beginning.  I went this weekend, spent $159 and got 512 am.  There were lots of things on sale with bonus AM as well so I focused on stocking up on that stuff.  I find it hard to stock up that much at Safeway due to their higher prices, but sometimes, like this weekend, the sales are good, the bonus AM are good, and works out great.



Western Sobey's/Safeway: I just had a look at the flyer to see what the deal was all about.  It is a coupon.  One coupon per transaction. Spend $150 get 190AM.  Does this mean you could purchase a $150 Gift Card or was it only for grocery purchases?  I'm concerned this could be coming to Ontario.  I have accumulated major AM with the gift cards and would hate to see it become more of a chore to get them.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> Western Sobey's/Safeway: I just had a look at the flyer to see what the deal was all about.  It is a coupon.  One coupon per transaction. Spend $150 get 190AM.  Does this mean you could purchase a $150 Gift Card or was it only for grocery purchases?  I'm concerned this could be coming to Ontario.  I have accumulated major AM with the gift cards and would hate to see it become more of a chore to get them.



Not sure. I didn't even check if it included gift cards because previous ones stated gift cards in exclusions.  Will take a closer look at the flyer if I still have it.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I usually don't shop Rexall on Monday.  I just needed a few of the things I picked up today.  It's just as well that I only purchased what I absolutely needed.
> 
> Is it too late to return the chair and purchase it again? I've been known to do that upon occasion.



Hi Hon
Normally I would have taken it back, but it was a chair and way too big once put together to fit into my car.
Hugs Mel


----------



## cview

For those who have used airmiles for flights - is it possible to book flying round-trip outside Canada?  Our closest departure airport is in a US city, not Canadian, for booking our flights to Orlando.  It would be really out of the way to book a Canadian departure just to use airmiles.  Was wondering if this might be an Onyx perk? Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked the AM Website.  It says that flights must include a Canadian origin or destination. I think that means that flying from a US city to Orlando would not be possible.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Doorbell just rang and i found my second pass just sitting on the front step ... they didn't mail it, sent it via UPS but seems the driver didn't notice the signature required box ... OOPS. Oh well, already linked it to MDE account and we're good to go on that front.*

*Next up?? Rental car ... heading to Rexall tomorrow to see how many 50.00 transactions i can manage *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Doorbell just rang and i found my second pass just sitting on the front step ... they didn't mail it, sent it via UPS but seems the driver didn't notice the signature required box ... OOPS. Oh well, already linked it to MDE account and we're good to go on that front.*
> 
> *Next up?? Rental car ... heading to Rexall tomorrow to see how many 50.00 transactions i can manage *



How long ago did you order that pass.  I ordered 3 on July 17th and I haven't heard or seen anything yet. I'm a little further away but still!


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> How long ago did you order that pass.  I ordered 3 on July 17th and I haven't heard or seen anything yet. I'm a little further away but still!



I ordered one DL pass two days ago and the shipping notification I got today has an ETA of two days from now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> How long ago did you order that pass.  I ordered 3 on July 17th and I haven't heard or seen anything yet. I'm a little further away but still!


*I ordered in on Thursday July 21st. Got an e-mail on Monday telling me it had been shipped and provided a tracking link to click on to the UPS site. This was the closing line of that e-mail

As always, if you have a question about your order or haven't received your Reward within 10 
days, contact us here "link" that goes to the Airmiles website.

I'd say if you didn't get the e-mail telling you it has been shipped you should chase it up the flag pole! The one i ordered on June  6th? I got a shipping confirmation e-mail on June 10th and it came via Canada post a few days later. Looks to me like you need to follow up?


*


----------



## ottawamom

Follow up on the tickets I ordered.  I ordered 3 7-day tickets.  Apparently, they are waiting for a new shipment from Florida.  The tickets are in queue and will be sent out once they are received.  I mentioned that others had ordered later and received their tickets but in hindsight they may not have been 7-day tickets.

My warning to all is I don't know if a new shipment means anything? (don't want to put it out there in the universe).  All I know is they are waiting for a new shipment of 7-day tickets.

On the flight changes front.  Airmiles assures me they sent out an email notifying me and my travel companion (separate email accounts) of the changes to our flights as soon as they received the info from Air Canada.  Neither of us received it and it was worded such that if you have a problem contact them otherwise you're booked on the new flight. After seeing the wording in the reference line we would never have accidentally deleted it and it didn't go to spam because we check it before deleting.

CHECK ALL FLIGHTS REGARDLESS OF WHO YOU BOOK WITH REGULARLY.  NO ONE WANTS SURPRISES LIKE THESE.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got back from a Rexall shopping extravaganza --- spent 103.87 and earned 225 Am -- not too shabby.*

*While i was wandering around with the calculator and shopping list (yes I will take over 30 minutes to make sure i make the best use of those coupons -- one sale 51.94 and the other 51.93) the sales clerks kept telling me to be sure and check this week's flyer because it's (as my favourite teller said) "a real zinger" Something about spend $50 get 100 and lots of promotional items as well so heads up to watch for the flyer! SIDE note .. the coupon i get on Friday is often a better deal so  I'll be sure to mention it as soon as i can.*


----------



## DilEmma

cview said:


> For those who have used airmiles for flights - is it possible to book flying round-trip outside Canada?  Our closest departure airport is in a US city, not Canadian, for booking our flights to Orlando.  It would be really out of the way to book a Canadian departure just to use airmiles.  Was wondering if this might be an Onyx perk? Thanks!



A while back I phoned and asked this specific question. It has to be Canadian origin. I guess it makes sense from their perspective since it is a distance based program. Too bad.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Doorbell just rang and i found my second pass just sitting on the front step ... they didn't mail it, sent it via UPS but seems the driver didn't notice the signature required box ... OOPS. Oh well, already linked it to MDE account and we're good to go on that front.*
> 
> *Next up?? Rental car ... heading to Rexall tomorrow to see how many 50.00 transactions i can manage *


My best ever AirMiles redemption was an Orlando car rental - we were upgraded to a minivan for the ten days. 
2,275 AirMiles, $11.30 CDN booking fee and $72.54 USD in taxes at destination...

The cheapest car rental I could find over Christmas was $575 CDN but the minivan would have been over $900 USD. At the cheap car end that was 25 cents per AirMile.

Now, I wouldn't have reserved a minivan on my own for the five of us but it sure was nice to have. Really really nice. At the $900 USD (or $1,300 CDN at the time) that was a whopping 57 cents value I got per AirMile. Of course that's all just mental accounting because it would have been more than 2,275 AirMiles if I actually booked the minivan instead of an intermediate. But wow, I loved the value I got out of that deal!

That was National car rental. I'd certainly use them again for an AirMiles booking. They have an Emerald lane where you just pick the vehicle you want regardless of what was booked and paid for. Sweet.


----------



## DilEmma

*Valuing an AirMile REDEMPTION*

I've been meaning to post this for awhile but typing on my iPad is onerous. But here goes, not as lengthy if I was on a PC... But then you should all be relieved .

I think it's important to have a gauge of how to value an AirMile... At least for all us serious collectors here. We earn them strategically and we should certainly redeem them strategically. I still feel a slight sting when I redeemed AirMiles for an expensive hotel award without first calculating the value I was getting per AirMile.

I think the easiest way to calculate the value of an AirMile redemption is by comparing the Dream Miles to the Cash Miles value.

*HoHum - 10.52 cents per AirMile*
The most basic (and HoHum) calculation for valuing an AirMiles redemption is by comparing it to the most basic cash value:

95 cash AirMiles gets you a $10 instant discount off whatever you are purchasing at a number of locations.
That's 10.52 cents in value per AirMile when you redeem for a standard cash award ($10/95*100=10.52).

Certainly a redemption that gets 10.52 cents per AirMile can be viewed as pretty good. It gets the equivalent of a cash AirMile.

But I know that is HoHum and that we can up our game.

*AirMiles with sriachi sauce - 14.28 cents per AirMile*
A common promotion for redeeming AirMiles cash is - get 25 bonus AirMiles when you redeem 95 for $10.
When I say common though, it's not a weekly offer but I've seen it often enough where I feel I can reasonably rely upon several redemptions a year.

So you end up with $10 for 70 AirMiles. That's a much better redemption at 14.28 cents per AirMile value ($10/(95-25)*100=14.28). And I'd much rather wait for this promo and redeem my Cash AirMiles for a more favourable rate.

But I'm crazy so I'd much rather up my game to ...

*An AirMiles Badass - minimum 18.18 cents per AirMile*
Certainly not as frequent as the AirMiles with Sriachi Sauce promo, this is my minimum standard for my redemptions.  Earn 40 bonus AirMiles when you redeem 95 Cash AirMiles for $10.

I recently used this at Rexall (to earn other bonus AirMiles of course).

So that puts an AirMile at 18.18 cents for the infrequent bonus cash redemption of redeem 95 AirMiles for $10 savings and get 40 bonus AirMiles.

I strategically earn and burn. And I'm happy to wait for these promos to maximize my value per point. I just recently adjusted my Cash Miles to 10% so that I could take advantage of the higher end bonus. I put the Cash Miles slider back to zero once I hit a measly three redemptions because I know I can do better with Dream Miles.

But it's also nice to pay zero (or almost) cash for my typical Rexall spend $30 earn 50 AirMiles stacked with the spend $25 get $5 off coupon.

*Of course, the Gold Standard redemption value is....*
Your best one to date!
But I've reconciled that strategy will drive me nuts.

I've only been collecting AirMiles seriously since this time last year. I'm trying not to regret not jumping on this sooner. Oh, the past deals I've read about. Sigh.

Anyway, if you've read this far, please share anything I've missed or got wrong.

I've seen some awesome redemptions on this thread! You guys (gals mostly) are truly badass.

(Typed on iPad - please excuse typos and formatting inconsistency)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow! You hurt my head with that breakdown! In fact i tried a few times to have my sleep-deprived brain make sense out of it and i gave up! How do we value those little blue-nuggets of happiness? Hubby uses the very basic calculation of 1 Am per dollar when earning them. Anything better than that we'll consider chucking it in the basket, lower.. move along. That's really the only thing we do .. lazy perhaps? We never buy anything we don't need (ok, maybe over did the frozen treat a couple of weeks ago but so YUMMY) and I've never collected them in any fashion other than dream rewards.*

*When it comes to cashing them in? I honestly don't put a whole lot of thought into it --- since i figure everything is essentially FREE! Must admit I only use them for travel based rewards -- rarely flights because i can often do better searching for a sale (the taxes on the tickets are nuts sometimes)-- I love using them for hotels at one end or the other of a flight, but like you, I think my best ever redemption is always car rentals. Gotta love it when even the person at the counter wonders why you only need to pay 73.00 for a 2 week rental!*

*I'm gonna let my hubby look at your breakdown later, he LOVES those kinds of puzzlers.*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wow! You hurt my head with that breakdown! In fact i tried a few times to have my sleep-deprived brain make sense out of it and i gave up! How do we value those little blue-nuggets of happiness? Hubby uses the very basic calculation of 1 Am per dollar when earning them. Anything better than that we'll consider chucking it in the basket, lower.. move along. That's really the only thing we do .. lazy perhaps? We never buy anything we don't need (ok, maybe over did the frozen treat a couple of weeks ago but so YUMMY) and I've never collected them in any fashion other than dream rewards.*
> 
> *When it comes to cashing them in? I honestly don't put a whole lot of thought into it --- since i figure everything is essentially FREE! Must admit I only use them for travel based rewards -- rarely flights because i can often do better searching for a sale (the taxes on the tickets are nuts sometimes)-- I love using them for hotels at one end or the other of a flight, but like you, I think my best ever redemption is always car rentals. Gotta love it when even the person at the counter wonders why you only need to pay 73.00 for a 2 week rental!*
> 
> *I'm gonna let my hubby look at your breakdown later, he LOVES those kinds of puzzlers.*



Sorry it was a long post. And that I hurt your head (gah, I tried to insert a smile here).
I edited the header in my previous post to clarify I was valuing them for redemptions. Thanks for that idea.

I love that you value earning AirMiles at one per dollar...!

Edit: 
Bahahaha... I just saw all the smilies at the top. I'll leave them there because (I think) it's funny. See how hard I tried!?!


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *"Hubby uses the very basic calculation of 1 Am per dollar ..."*
> "*I'm gonna let my hubby look at your breakdown later..."*


Envy.
My DH could care quite a bit more about points AFAIC.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer out
might pick up a few things here

KRAFT DINNER
$3.99 ea.
SAVE UP TO $2.50
4 x 225 gCRACKER BARREL CHEESE SLICES 220 - 240 g,PEANUT BUTTER 500 g or JAM 500 ml
SELECTED VARIETIES

25
bonus Reward miles when you buy 3

http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Rexall flyer always goes up on Saveland.ca on Wednesdays for the upcoming week. In Ontario it's a Spend $50 get $100 Airmiles. 

Certain brands of sunscreen are a good price. I just bought two bottles of the Hawaiian Tropic that I like, but it's on again for $7.99 so I might as well get a few more. We go through it like crazy as two of us are very pale and burn easily. There are bonus miles on some things, but not good enough to buy anything  I wouldn't buy regularly. I just did a Spend $50 get 100 on Monday with a coupon, but I will do another on Friday for cottage snacks, milk, bread, sunscreen, afterbite, Band Aids, Perrier and  Ibuprofen. 

I was able to stock up on ds's allergy meds on Monday for a good price. He takes one pill a day from about now until first frost, so it gets expensive. Might as well get the miles for it while it's on sale. The trick with Rexall is always only buying what it is onsale. It horribly overpriced unless it's a sale.  Heads up for anyone buying Coppertone, it's on Checkout51 this upcoming week for $1 back making it $6.99. You can only redeem once, but dh and I both have a Checkout 51 account so that helps.


----------



## bababear_50

2 50.00 purchases--took my sons shopping (Family shopping trip to Rexall),,,gosh my sons had such a laugh at me. One son needed to stock up on travel items--leaving for a trip to Vancouver tomorrow.
Had to redo one purchase as the total kept messing up saying I was and wasn't at 50.00---seems when the airmiles card was swiped there are certain items (Fanta orange pop 3.49 a bottle) that drop to 99 cents which messed up my total. BUT mom wasn't leaving without her 200 airmiles,,and a bonus 10.00 gift card.
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel
I agree with Ottawamom and Pigletto Rexall regular prices are high.


----------



## bababear_50

American express question (Get 2000 Bonus Airmiles with new American Express Card)

Can I buy $500.00 dollars worth of Food Basic gift cards to meet the minimum purchase to
acquire the 2000 Bonus points? Or maybe some shell Gift Cards?
I checked and Sobeys, Metro,Foodland,Price Chopper and Food Basics take American Express.

info links
http://www.foodbasics.ca/more-about-us/faq.en.html

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/en/content/our-cards/choice/merchant-list.html


----------



## ottawamom

I have to give credit where credit is due.  It was Pigletto who said Rexall prices are high.  Although I do agree with her assessment of their prices.


bababear_50 said:


> American express question (Get 2000 Bonus Airmiles with new American Express Card)
> 
> Can I buy $500.00 dollars worth of Food Basic gift cards to meet the minimum purchase to
> acquire the 2000 Bonus points? Or maybe some shell Gift Cards?
> I checked and Sobeys, Metro,Foodland, and Food Basics take American Express.
> 
> info links
> http://www.foodbasics.ca/more-about-us/faq.en.html
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/en/content/our-cards/choice/merchant-list.html



I don't see why not.  All they want is for you to charge $500 to your card to qualify.  Happy shopping!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due.  It was Pigletto who said Rexall prices are high.  Although I do agree with her assessment of their prices.
> 
> 
> I don't see why not.  All they want is for you to charge $500 to your card to qualify.  Happy shopping!




Sorry Pigletto~~Hugs Mel~~
Hi Ottawamom--what is your first name if it's ok to ask?
I haven't got the card just yet ,,I got a letter saying I will receive it in a few days, I am trying very hard to NOT put stuff on credit so I am looking for just stuff I normally would purchase but kind of pre buying.
Thanks for your help
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> American express question (Get 2000 Bonus Airmiles with new American Express Card)
> 
> Can I buy $500.00 dollars worth of Food Basic gift cards to meet the minimum purchase to
> acquire the 2000 Bonus points? Or maybe some shell Gift Cards?
> I checked and Sobeys, Metro,Foodland,Price Chopper and Food Basics take American Express.
> 
> info links
> http://www.foodbasics.ca/more-about-us/faq.en.html
> 
> https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/en/content/our-cards/choice/merchant-list.html


 Yes. I did not see any restrictions on the $500. Just charge and pay it off.


----------



## pigletto

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-hiding-merchandise-1.3697143
I read this article this morning. It  is disappointing to read to say the least.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sorry Pigletto~~Hugs Mel~~
> Hi Ottawamom--what is your first name if it's ok to ask?
> I haven't got the card just yet ,,I got a letter saying I will receive it in a few days, I am trying very hard to NOT put stuff on credit so I am looking for just stuff I normally would purchase but kind of pre buying.
> Thanks for your help
> Hugs Mel



It's Anne-Marie


----------



## ottawamom

AM I missing something or is the Sobey's flyer this week a huge disappointment AM-wise?  I feel like we've hit the dog days of summer on the AM front. KD and peanut butter at Metro and maybe the +50AM meal at Sobey's that's it.  I guess I'm going to have to go to Rexall for allergy meds to get anywhere with my AM this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
If you buy Tim Hortons coffee Packages / bottled ice capps it might be a good offer.
Buy 3 get 60 airmiles
or the one below it --however don't tell Mort about the gatorade,
Hugs Mel
Hi Anne-Marie no Sobeys for me this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-hiding-merchandise-1.3697143
> I read this article this morning. It  is disappointing to read to say the least.


Wow! That's beyond WRONG!!!!! My daughter's MIL has (get this) 49,000 to use before the end of 
the year.... she first tried to pay for their flights to Florida and they couldn't get the site to work and the phone went unanswered so she cashed in some of her Areoplan points (which NEVER expire now) . She then picked up universal passes for them and figured they could get some luggage thru air miles. I thought my daughter was having trouble using the site because I could see easily 10 times more than she could.  Now I read this article and understand, I'm not happy with this, pretty shady business practices I think!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> AM I missing something or is the Sobey's flyer this week a huge disappointment AM-wise?  I feel like we've hit the dog days of summer on the AM front. KD and peanut butter at Metro and maybe the +50AM meal at Sobey's that's it.  I guess I'm going to have to go to Rexall for allergy meds to get anywhere with my AM this week.


Sobey's is a bust for me this week as well. We are headed to the cottage for the week and there is no Sobey's near there, so it's just as well that I can skip it for the week. I can't even do the 50 airmile meal deal because I have an aversion to that cut of chicken.  
I'll get my 100 airmiles at Rexall on Friday and I'm done. Better luck next week!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> Wow! That's beyond WRONG!!!!! My daughter's MIL has (get this) 49,000 to use before the end of
> the year.... she first tried to pay for their flights to Florida and they couldn't get the site to work and the phone went unanswered so she cashed in some of her Areoplan points (which NEVER expire now) . She then picked up universal passes for them and figured they could get some luggage thru air miles. I thought my daughter was having trouble using the site because I could see easily 10 times more than she could.  Now I read this article and understand, I'm not happy with this, pretty shady business practices I think!


I agree. I've been soured by reading this thread and seeing the complete lack of customer service and inconsistency when it has come to delivering peoples Disney tickets. Reading this  article is doing nothing for my opinion of the program sadly.

I was talking to my husband this morning and there is a strong case to be made for shopping the cheaper stores, watching for deals, and putting what I save in the travel account. I think it would accumulate faster to be honest.
Using this program though has made grocery shopping fun, and less of a chore, and when it's in airmiles it's socked away and less likely to get dipped into for household items. Plus the current reward amount for Disney tickets is a savings over any other way I can get them.

I don't know.. just thinking outloud I guess. I would miss the hunt and everyone in this thread of I stopped collecting. I just don't want to read the things I have been reading lately and throwing our hard earned money at a rip off you know?


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking out loud here too.................The article was disheartening to read. I received a Airmile information (PR letter) two days ago where they talked about their commitment to hiring more staff and being more transparent in there service.

small part of letter

"There are longer than acceptable wait times to speak to an AIR MILES Customer Care Specialist
Your frustration is our frustration. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you are experiencing. Higher than expected call volumes are causing the delays in answering your calls. We have all available representatives on the phones to take your calls. You can expect improved service as more representatives are brought on board.

Everything you need to know about the AIR MILES Reward Program is on airmiles.ca
There have been intermittent website availability issues due to high activity. Providing website stability is one of our top priorities so you, our Collectors, can take advantage of everything our website has to offer. "

I find the system works for me when I

A) buy products on sale at Rexall and super stock up--toilet paper, tissues,laundry soap.

B) Buy a few things with high point average like spend 10 dollars on popsicles and get 75 airmiles.
and lets not forget the powerade super buy.

C) Buy gift cards that I normally would buy for gift giving and get airmiles.

I have a vacation account through work but it just covers the cost of yearly maintenance fees for timeshare.
A saving account that I have accessibility to on a day to day basis would not work for me as I would be dipping into it all the time.

Airmiles lets me stock pile all the extras that I want for our yearly trip
Park tickets/Passes
Starbucks gift cards
and a few Visa gift cards.

My normal weekly bi weekly shopping is done at No frills or Food Basics due to prices.

Hopefully as airmiles grows they will improve on there service.
JMHO
Hugs Mel


----------



## brandyleeann

The Sobey's/Safeway flyer for the west is great this week!  Sorry to those (assuming in Ontario) where it's not that great.....

There is the 190 bonus AM for $150, plus a ton of deals I can use (like four drumsticks for 50 bonus, toilet paper for 40 bonus, kraft products for 100 bonus miles).  Yeah


----------



## ottawamom

brandyleeann said:


> The Sobey's/Safeway flyer for the west is great this week!  Sorry to those (assuming in Ontario) where it's not that great.....
> 
> There is the 190 bonus AM for $150, plus a ton of deals I can use (like four drumsticks for 50 bonus, toilet paper for 40 bonus, kraft products for 100 bonus miles).  Yeah



I'm going to have to have a look at that flyer.  I'm heading to Winnipeg next Thursday (assuming that A/C doesn't cancel that flightbut I'm not still bitter) so I might have to take my AM collecting for the week on the road.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to admit I'm feeling a little bummed about AM at the moment as well.  It's kind of like how some of us were feeling about Disney when all the negative vibes were flying back in the late winter with all the changes that were happening then.

With sober second thought I have to remember that AM has provided us with quite a number of benefits. (park tickets, flights, hotel nights etc.) Until recently, I think there have been very few negative incidents.  My park tickets will arrive eventually (they are on backorder right now and I'm not in a rush for them).  I'm bummed about not being told A/C cancelled my flight but they (AM) did book me on the next best direct flight.  I was able to rework my hotel stay etc. The couple of times I've called for help I have not waited more than 15 min on the phone for service (ONYX may have something to do with that) so I can't really complain.

I think we all need to just stop reading the bad press and continue on with what we have been enjoying.  The collective shopping for the AM deal!

Rant over!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I've got to admit I'm feeling a little bummed about AM at the moment as well.  It's kind of like how some of us were feeling about Disney when all the negative vibes were flying back in the late winter with all the changes that were happening then.
> 
> With sober second thought I have to remember that AM has provided us with quite a number of benefits. (park tickets, flights, hotel nights etc.) Until recently, I think there have been very few negative incidents.  My park tickets will arrive eventually (they are on backorder right now and I'm not in a rush for them).  I'm bummed about not being told A/C cancelled my flight but they (AM) did book me on the next best direct flight.  I was able to rework my hotel stay etc. The couple of times I've called for help I have not waited more than 15 min on the phone for service (ONYX may have something to do with that) so I can't really complain.
> 
> I think we all need to just stop reading the bad press and continue on with what we have been enjoying.  The collective shopping for the AM deal!
> 
> Rant over!


I agree. As long as I continue to work the program methodically and they continue to offer Disney tickets, it's worth it for me to keep collecting.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-hiding-merchandise-1.3697143
> I read this article this morning. It  is disappointing to read to say the least.



Well I can now say I have no guilt at all about my GC roulette that I did and will continue to exploit when I can.



bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> If you buy Tim Hortons coffee Packages / bottled ice capps it might be a good offer.
> Buy 3 get 60 airmiles
> or the one below it --however don't tell Mort about the gatorade,
> Hugs Mel
> Hi Anne-Marie no Sobeys for me this week.



Still 6 cases in garage so Not for me..lol...plus no Foodland close.



brandyleeann said:


> The Sobey's/Safeway flyer for the west is great this week!  Sorry to those (assuming in Ontario) where it's not that great.....
> 
> There is the 190 bonus AM for $150, plus a ton of deals I can use (like four drumsticks for 50 bonus, toilet paper for 40 bonus, kraft products for 100 bonus miles).  Yeah



We have to set up an exchange. Get extra cards and when you have great deals like this we can take advantage and vis versa. Hmmm.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I've got to admit I'm feeling a little bummed about AM at the moment as well.  It's kind of like how some of us were feeling about Disney when all the negative vibes were flying back in the late winter with all the changes that were happening then.
> 
> With sober second thought I have to remember that AM has provided us with quite a number of benefits. (park tickets, flights, hotel nights etc.) Until recently, I think there have been very few negative incidents.  My park tickets will arrive eventually (they are on backorder right now and I'm not in a rush for them).  I'm bummed about not being told A/C cancelled my flight but they (AM) did book me on the next best direct flight.  I was able to rework my hotel stay etc. The couple of times I've called for help I have not waited more than 15 min on the phone for service (ONYX may have something to do with that) so I can't really complain.
> 
> I think we all need to just stop reading the bad press and continue on with what we have been enjoying.  The collective shopping for the AM deal!
> 
> Rant over!





pigletto said:


> I agree. As long as I continue to work the program methodically and they continue to offer Disney tickets, it's worth it for me to keep collecting.



Yup work the system. Cant say I have ever had problems with getting my tickets. Sept is the first time flying with AM so hoping no issues.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to ignore this post
Soooooooooooooooo we decided that we want to try something else to meet the minimum requirement--buy a 500.00 Mastercard Gift Card with the new American Express (arrived today) and use the Mastercard to pay the hydro bill (hot summer). Anyone know if buying a credit card will meet their requirements.

Edited to add
Enersource only takes mastercard payments and charges 5.95 per every 250 dollars so this may not be a good option.
I will find a frugal way to use this money.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo we decided that we want to try something else to meet the minimum requirement--buy a 500.00 Mastercard Gift Card with the new American Express (arrived today) and use the Mastercard to pay the hydro bill (hot summer). Anyone know if buying a credit card will meet their requirements.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


cant see why not, its just to meet the min purchase. No restrictions on type of purchase. Good luck


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> cant see why not, its just to meet the min purchase. No restrictions on type of purchase. Good luck


So Enersource tells me that sorry they only take mastercard with an expiry date.
Oh well i'll find something good
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Using this program though has made grocery shopping fun, and less of a chore, and when it's in airmiles it's socked away and less likely to get dipped into for household items. Plus the current reward amount for Disney tickets is a savings over any other way I can get them.
> I don't know.. just thinking outloud I guess. I would miss the hunt and everyone in this thread of I stopped collecting.


*YES! Since our mortgage is with Manulife it's our ONLY account --- checking/savings/house all rolled into one so there's no way that I'd be able to keep my hands off of the money in travel fund .. cause well, we don't have ONE  We do have a US savings account that we on occasion dump some funds into but it rarely gets above 1,500 before we drain it for another trip to see Donald.*
*AND OMG how would i live without my morning peeks in here to see what's up in the land of AM hunting?? I refer to you as "My inside source" when i'm talking to hubby about where we'll be shopping each week!*


bababear_50 said:


> I find the system works for me when I
> 
> A) buy products on sale at Rexall and super stock up--toilet paper, tissues,laundry soap.
> *I shop weekly at Rexall for any number of things that we use on a regular basis --- vitamins (often on sale BOGO either free or 1/2) because they almost always have bonus AM, Imodium is often on sale and even if not their daily price is a few $$ cheaper than Shoppers, their price on Gaviscon is also slightly lower (can you tell we have a few intestinal problems in this household??) I can easily do 2 of the coupon deals a week there (this week's hasn't arrived yet)*
> B) Buy a few things with high point average like spend 10 dollars on popsicles and get 75 airmiles.
> *This was the BEST earning opportunity we've seen in years (when Metro joined the programme it wasn't unusual to earn over 500 a week!) our deep freeze is full and it gives us more visits with daughter & her wife -- they often show up at the door with impish grins as they head downstairs for a treat (how rude!)*
> C) Buy gift cards that I normally would buy for gift giving and get airmiles.
> A saving account that I have accessibility to on a day to day basis would not work for me as I would be dipping into it all the time.
> Airmiles lets me stock pile all the extras that I want for our yearly trip
> Park tickets/Passes
> Starbucks gift cards
> and a few Visa gift cards.





ottawamom said:


> I think we all need to just stop reading the bad press and continue on with what we have been enjoying.  The collective shopping for the AM deal!


*Exactly** it's a game for me!! Has much better return than the lottery *


mort1331 said:


> Well I can now say I have no guilt at all about my GC roulette that I did and will continue to exploit when I can.
> We have to set up an exchange. Get extra cards and when you have great deals like this we can take advantage and vis versa. Hmmm.


*This has a bit of intrigue to me ... but not sure how any of us would feel about getting JUST the gift card and NOT the Am but yes has me going hmmm too*

*I must admit i feel a bit like an enabler here ... i started this thread almost a year ago --- almost 45,000 views, close to 1,100 replies and i hate to venture how many AMs have been earned. I've had a blast, how bout the rest of you???*

*Just noticed you need to open up one of the quotes since i plunked my answers in the body of the quote OOPS*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So Enersource tells me that sorry they only take mastercard with an expiry date.
> Oh well i'll find something good
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*Then just turn around and use the Mastercard for something you DO use ... on-line shopping (this works great on a site that gives you AM if you slingshot!), Meals out (careful planning on doing this), groceries, gas (not at the pump but works in the store) .... I'm sure you can figure out something if you put your mind to it! I highly doubt AMEX will care what you use their card to buy?*


----------



## ottawamom

Find out if your favourite grocery store accepts Amex.  You can always purchase a few of their GC to prepay for your next months groceries.  If Sobey's is any true to their past schedule we should be due soon for another GC bonus purchase. (Nov '15, Mar '16, Jun '16)


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Looks like I will be stocking up on some icy treats from Safeway.

Read that article as well.  When we are done collecting for this trip will have to take a good look at points cards and determine what will work best. The am is great for the Disney tickets but they've cut back on so much rewards I'd worry they would be cut out by the time I saved enough again.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Jumping in!  Ok, so I have lurked a lot and not posted much…but have found this to be a great thread!  2 years ago we moved from ON to BC, where the AM seem to be much more plentiful and easy to get.  Fast forward and we just found out my husband is being transferred to Ottawa, so I'll need to pay attention to the ON information again!

I had been saving towards a future DL trip, but I guess now it will be WDW, did I read somewhere that the passes to WDW do not expire?  Is there any downfall to buying them ahead of time, even if it's a while before we go?  This talk of expiring points makes me nervous...


----------



## pigletto

I was just looking at my airmiles account and if I collect 163 miles by December 31st I will be Onyx level. Somehow I am pretty sure I will be able to achieve that .

I've only ever used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets so I know nothing about redeeming for flights.  We have two trips in 2017. One will be to Disney, the other to the Rockies. I will need three flights into Calgary for that in October of 2017. My question is if it's better to save for the flights I need or the Disney tickets. I'll have to do a comparison, but I'm wondering of the Onyx perks will make booking the flights with airmiles the better deal? It says up to 40% off select flights. Do you guys know if that happens often or just on the worst flights at the worst times for places nobody wants to go ?

I have several options for the August 2017 Disney trip with one likely being free dining if that week is offered again. In that case, we would have to get tickets with our package anyway. So saving for one or two of the flights might make more sense. I am pretty much limited to WestJet or Air Canada and can book both on airmiles.


----------



## Veronique

I have a question: anyone successful taking their 2-days universal tickets they got trough airmiles and exchange them for 1-day tickets? 

I'm planning to order 2 tickets (so 2 x 2-days), but we're 3 and only have one day (so I need 3 x 1-day) ! 

I wonder if they'll exchange them for their values before we enter the park?


----------



## mort1331

Veronique said:


> I have a question: anyone successful taking their 2-days universal tickets they got trough airmiles and exchange them for 1-day tickets?
> 
> I'm planning to order 2 tickets (so 2 x 2-days), but we're 3 and only have one day (so I need 3 x 1-day) !
> 
> I wonder if they'll exchange them for their values before we enter the park?


They dont do that for other tickets, so I wouldnt think so, but I have no experience.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I was just looking at my airmiles account and if I collect 163 miles by December 31st I will be Onyx level. Somehow I am pretty sure I will be able to achieve that .
> 
> I've only ever used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets so I know nothing about redeeming for flights.  We have two trips in 2017. One will be to Disney, the other to the Rockies. I will need three flights into Calgary for that in October of 2017. My question is if it's better to save for the flights I need or the Disney tickets. I'll have to do a comparison, but I'm wondering of the Onyx perks will make booking the flights with airmiles the better deal? It says up to 40% off select flights. Do you guys know if that happens often or just on the worst flights at the worst times for places nobody wants to go ?
> 
> I have several options for the August 2017 Disney trip with one likely being free dining if that week is offered again. In that case, we would have to get tickets with our package anyway. So saving for one or two of the flights might make more sense. I am pretty much limited to WestJet or Air Canada and can book both on airmiles.


I have been at Onyx for some time now, thanks Poweraid, and the only good deals for flights I have seen, and used were with the BMO Mastercard. They reduced the points needed by 25%. I have click baited on those 40%offs and they are for very select flights and I believe they are cash.
Good luck


----------



## Veronique

mort1331 said:


> They dont do that for other tickets, so I wouldnt think so, but I have no experience.



I've called Universal, but the guest service person had no idea if they could exchange those kind of tickets...  She sounded like regular tickets could be exchange, but not "gift or reward" tickets, but she didnt sound sure... Maybe I can try my luck, I only have enough miles for 2 2-days tickets anyway and the second day will just have to go to waste...


----------



## damo

Veronique said:


> I've called Universal, but the guest service person had no idea if they could exchange those kind of tickets...  She sounded like regular tickets could be exchange, but not "gift or reward" tickets, but she didnt sound sure... Maybe I can try my luck, I only have enough miles for 2 2-days tickets anyway and the second day will just have to go to waste...



If they said you can exchange 2 "normal" 2-day tickets for 3 one-day tickets, then I would imagine you can do it with the airmiles tickets.  They treat them exactly the same as normal tickets.


----------



## Veronique

I'll call back and won't mention they are "reward" tickets to see if I get a different answer!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I must admit i feel a bit like an enabler here ... i started this thread almost a year ago --- almost 45,000 views, close to 1,100 replies and i hate to venture how many AMs have been earned.*



I just did a quick calculation.(thanks spreadsheet).  Since I started reading this thread in mid-September 2015 "I" have collected just over 23,000AM (includes DH total because lets face it it's me).  My DH has proven to be quite the collector with 3,400AM this month. (Ok there were two credit card bonuses in those totals) Just thought I would post this so that those who need inspiration can see what can be done playing the "game".


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> .
> 
> I've only ever used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets so I know nothing about redeeming for flights.  We have two trips in 2017. One will be to Disney, the other to the Rockies. I will need three flights into Calgary for that in October of 2017. My question is if it's better to save for the flights I need or the Disney tickets. I'll have to do a comparison, but I'm wondering of the Onyx perks will make booking the flights with airmiles the better deal? It says up to 40% off select flights. Do you guys know if that happens often or just on the worst flights at the worst times for places nobody wants to go ?



I have been watching the AM deals for flights for about a year now.  Anytime they had those "10-40% off" they have never been for a time I could take advantage of or for a place I wasn't going to visit. I am/was looking into using AM for our family trip in 2018.  I plan on getting an AM World Elite M/C to get the 25% discount on flights.  We have 5 flying at 2800AM/flight, so the card's fee will more than pay for itself with the flight savings.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just did a quick calculation.(thanks spreadsheet).  Since I started reading this thread in mid-September 2015 "I" have collected just over 23,000AM (includes DH total because lets face it it's me).  My DH has proven to be quite the collector with 3,400AM this month. (Ok there were two credit card bonuses in those totals) Just thought I would post this so that those who need inspiration can see what can be done playing the "game".


*Holy smokes and i thought the bug had bitten me hard!!! *
*

*​


----------



## Veronique

I called universal again and they say you can exchange tickets before you used them for any other kind of tickets AND reimbursed the difference, IF you have proof of purchase AND the buyer with an ID! Ill try my luck and report in october!


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> I was just looking at my airmiles account and if I collect 163 miles by December 31st I will be Onyx level. Somehow I am pretty sure I will be able to achieve that .
> 
> I've only ever used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets so I know nothing about redeeming for flights.  We have two trips in 2017. One will be to Disney, the other to the Rockies. I will need three flights into Calgary for that in October of 2017. My question is if it's better to save for the flights I need or the Disney tickets. I'll have to do a comparison, but I'm wondering of the Onyx perks will make booking the flights with airmiles the better deal? It says up to 40% off select flights. Do you guys know if that happens often or just on the worst flights at the worst times for places nobody wants to go ?
> 
> I have several options for the August 2017 Disney trip with one likely being free dining if that week is offered again. In that case, we would have to get tickets with our package anyway. So saving for one or two of the flights might make more sense. I am pretty much limited to WestJet or Air Canada and can book both on airmiles.



Hmm, funny you should ask.

It just so happened that just last week I had need of two flights from Ottawa to either Edmonton or Calgary sometime toward the end of August. Cash fares were absurd due to the short timeframe. Aeroplan (my normal go to for flights) was multi connections and awful timings.

Not hopeful I checked AirMiles and was delighted that Ottawa to Calgary was part of the Onyx 40% off offer. Not Edmonton, but I was flexible. Great availability. Great times. $248 out of pocket for both tickets and now my teen and her friend are flying direct to visit my sister.

So the Onyx 40% deal worked for me. Fairly last minute to boot. And direct on West Jet.

I think it's a gamble though if you have something very specific in mind.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I was just looking at my airmiles account and if I collect 163 miles by December 31st I will be Onyx level. Somehow I am pretty sure I will be able to achieve that .
> 
> I've only ever used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets so I know nothing about redeeming for flights.  We have two trips in 2017. One will be to Disney, the other to the Rockies. I will need three flights into Calgary for that in October of 2017. My question is if it's better to save for the flights I need or the Disney tickets. I'll have to do a comparison, but I'm wondering of the Onyx perks will make booking the flights with airmiles the better deal? It says up to 40% off select flights. Do you guys know if that happens often or just on the worst flights at the worst times for places nobody wants to go ?
> 
> I have several options for the August 2017 Disney trip with one likely being free dining if that week is offered again. In that case, we would have to get tickets with our package anyway. So saving for one or two of the flights might make more sense. I am pretty much limited to WestJet or Air Canada and can book both on airmiles.



Do you have a Marlin Travel agent you could deal with?  Could always use your points towards a gc with Marlin to pay off your Disney package.  I did that both times we had fd.  I booked the package on my own (cause I'm that person at 7 am getting exactly what I want..lol) then after I had her transfer the reservation under Marlin to use my AM to pay off.  Worked great, and I still had control of everything.  Sadly, we don't have a Marlin here anymore.

I've found when I've done the math, it's been better for us to fly from US and use the AM for something else towards our trip.  Once we added in taxes and fees, and baggage fees, it was almost the same.  Granted, that was when the exchange wasn't as bad. I think you live Toronto area and would fly from Pearson?  You'd probably have better flight options as well. For us, in Northern Ontario, the AM flights were usually the ones with a couple of connections, long waits in between or even an overnight in Toronto.  Wasn't worth it to us.

It's too bad AM doesn't have the option to get an e-voucher for AC or WJ to use towards your flights so you can just book when you see a seat sale.  Maybe there's a better rewards card out there for you to help get the flights you need for Calgary.




----------



## bababear_50

My Foodland shopping today.
The Tim Horton ice capp 300 ml bottle is $2.49 each,,bought 15 of them.(Mocha,Vanilla and Regular).
Buy 3 get 60 airmiles. (2.49x3=7.47)

Villaggio bread, sausage buns, hamburger buns (buy three bread products get 25 airmiles)

Digestive cookies $3.49 each (buy two pkgs get 20 airmiles)

spent $53.00
got 347 airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Are those deals on all week. I might have to do a road trip to the nearest Foodland on Tues and pick up some of those deals.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Are those deals on all week. I might have to do a road trip to the nearest Foodland on Tues and pick up some of those deals.



Hi Hon
The bread one is on till Aug 25th I think.
The Time Horton's is in this weeks flyer . (Foodland)
I'm not sure about the digestive cookies.
I'm in North Mississauga so it wasn't to far to go to Brampton.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

I'm in the car on my phone so it's difficult to type a lengthy reply . We are on our way to the cottage for a week with no internet though so I wanted to make sure to say thanks to everyone for replying to my questions . Lots to consider ! I really like the idea of the Marlin travel certificates and I will look into that if we go the free dining route . Then I could stick to cash for flights and look for the best price . Thank you and have a great week everyone !


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> My Foodland shopping today.
> The Tim Horton ice capp 300 ml bottle is $2.49 each,,bought 15 of them.(Mocha,Vanilla and Regular).
> Buy 3 get 60 airmiles. (2.49x3=7.47)
> 
> Villaggio bread, sausage buns, hamburger buns (buy three bread products get 25 airmiles)
> 
> Digestive cookies $3.49 each (buy two pkgs get 20 airmiles)
> 
> spent $53.00
> got 347 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel


  THANK YOU for posting your buy! I don't drink ice capps, but you gave me an   We're having a shower in 2 weeks, and will play Robber's Bingo. I need some prizes. (Well, actually I HAVE prizes, but for 60 AM, plan B will be in effect.  ) I didn't know that Digestive cookies were on, but they are one cookie that I like to have, so there is another 20. Off to update my list, and, since reading others' purchases inspired me, I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We made a special trip to Sobey's yesterday (it means about 70 minutes RT) and managed to snag a fair number of deals --- biggest was due to them forgetting to take down the sign from 2 weeks ago on the Timmies Hot Chocolate -- grabbed 2 more.*
*Laundry soap (not my regular kind but fine for towels & sheets in the spare room) 7.99 --10 AM*
*Bicks pickles 2.99 ea -- buy 2 - 10 AM*
*Parchment** & wax paper 2.99 ea --buy 3 -- 15 AM*
*Apple drinking boxes 2.99 ea -- 6 AM (careful which one you grab some are buy 2 for the miles .. Allens just need one sleeve)
More water crackers 2.49ea -- buy 2 -- 20 AM
Becel  Vegan Margarine (all on sale but only one we can eat and rarely on sale) 2.99 -- 5 AM
Some of the bread products 2.99 ea --buy 3 --25 AM

ONLY bought stuff on with AM (ok 1/2 a cantaloupe cause it was local!!) $$ 83 ---158 AM

Based on the AM you earned at Foodland we'll be making a trek either later today/night to a 24 hr location or tomorrow to one with civilized hours. We eat digestives and hubby loves the timmies ice caps! THANKS for the heads up

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We made the trek to Foodland and picked up 6 of the Timmies and a few other things (that i can't remember and the receipt is waaaay upstairs  ) We had wanted to get the iced tea i think it was spend $15.00 get 50 AM but they didn't have any. *
*We spent 25.00 and earned 128 AM -- great return but overall opinion of that store?? NEVER AGAIN ---dirty, cluttered, no carts with wheels that actually rolled and several things we wanted not in stock. We'll go if they offer the gift card bonanza again but to shop for food?? NOPE*

*Went to Metro today and picked up 3 packages of Kraft slice cheese -- not something we normally buy but hubby loves swiss cheese on his burgers and i really don't like it, so a smaller quantity is ideal -- 3.99, buy 3 get 25 AM*


----------



## Debbie

I did well! I got cookies (2x2.79=5AM), TH Ice Capps (3x2.49=60AM), BBQ sauce (2x1.99=3AM), Oikos Yogurt (2x3.49=7AM BUT I had a $2.50 off coupon ), Frozen fish (2x6.99=12AM), frozen individual meals (2x1.99=5AM), Angel food cakes (3.99-20%=5AM), Turnovers (1.75[50% off]=5AM).  Ended up with 141 AM, used my AMEX and am happy because everything is stuff that I will use. On top of that, my Foodland discounts their meats on Sunday morning, and it was like Christmas. In the end, I have 3 meals of sausages, 4 of chicken, 4 of pork chops, 2 of steak and 2 of ham-all 50% off. 

p.s. I'll probably go back and get some more Ice Capps later in the week for stocking stuffers-if the BB date is just a _little _later!


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats on all the shopping deals.  We were out at a brunch in the south end of town so I convinced DH to drive a little further to Foodland.  Picked up the Ice Caps (120AM).  Then we went cross country to the Sobey's I usually shopped at and picked up some fish and the chicken leg deal (72AM).  Not one of my better weeks but it all adds up.  DH is 110AM away from getting his park ticket. (now if my tickets would only arrive (on back-order) from Florida). Then I can go back to collecting in my account.


----------



## bababear_50

Went for a Holiday drive to Foodland in Etobicoke--nothing with airmiles available at that store.
(Not a very clean store).
Went to Brampton and they were limiting the purchase of the Tim Horton ice caps--I could only get 12 timmies ice cap and I need 27 for back to work co-workers gift. 
Oh well I will try later in the week.(still need another 15 of them).
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just opened my e-mail and found a coupon from Rexall --- spend $40.00 get 60 AM. anyone need the link? This isn't a targeted one with my # printed on it this time *


----------



## bababear_50

Rant--American Express,,,
Thank goodness I am doing this just for the Airmiles because I wouldn't want them to be my credit card company.
My card got flagged first purchase--declined--called and was told 24-48 hrs and someone would call me. 
Wait three days............................................
No call but did get an email saying the card was activated and good to go.
Tried using the card today ----$50.00 purchase--- ok at Walmart.
Next purchase at Walmart---flagged and card declined.
Went out to parking lot and called them--went through a lengthy security questionnaire and card released. 
So I've now completed my Christmas shopping using this card and will pay it off.
No customer service skills with this Company.
Anyone know once you pay off the $500.00 how long it takes for the airmiles to get credited to your account?
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Rant--American Express,,,
> Thank goodness I am doing this just for the Airmiles because I wouldn't want them to be my credit card company.
> My card got flagged first purchase--declined--called and was told 24-48 hrs and someone would call me.
> Wait three days............................................
> No call but did get an email saying the card was activated and good to go.
> Tried using the card today ----$50.00 purchase--- ok at Walmart.
> Next purchase at Walmart---flagged and card declined.
> Went out to parking lot and called them--went through a lengthy security questionnaire and card released.
> So I've now completed my Christmas shopping using this card and will pay it off.
> No customer service skills with this Company.
> Anyone know once you pay off the $500.00 how long it takes for the airmiles to get credited to your account?
> Hugs Mel


They were the fastest to put the AM in for us. I remember the first statement. Sorry to hear, I still have mine just for emer, but will be canceling soon. No issues with ours. But come on you cant beat the bonus.


----------



## ottawamom

So sorry to hear of your AMEX troubles.

How quickly your get your AM depends on what your statement cycle is.  I used my card 2X and my statement came out within 10 days of receiving the card.  My DH received his card a day or two after mine. He applied two days after I did.  His statement came almost a month after his first purchase (three days before my second statement). I don't know how they decide what your statement cycle will be.The credit from AM was posted to my AM account within two days of AMEX producing my monthly statement so they are quick on that front.

Anyone get their AM from the March Bonus yet? I will have to call tomorrow as the online query doesn't really suit this transaction.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> They were the fastest to put the AM in for us. I remember the first statement. Sorry to hear, I still have mine just for emer, but will be canceling soon. No issues with ours. But come on you cant beat the bonus.





ottawamom said:


> So sorry to hear of your AMEX troubles.
> 
> How quickly your get your AM depends on what your statement cycle is.  I used my card 2X and my statement came out within 10 days of receiving the card.  My DH received his card a day or two after mine. He applied two days after I did.  His statement came almost a month after his first purchase (three days before my second statement). I don't know how they decide what your statement cycle will be.The credit from AM was posted to my AM account within two days of AMEX producing my monthly statement so they are quick on that front.
> 
> Anyone get their AM from the March Bonus yet? I will have to call tomorrow as the online query doesn't really suit this transaction.



Thanks for the information guys.
I've calmed down now and yes you can't beat the bonus airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone have the original email offer from March for 100 AM?


----------



## ottawamom

I do.  I'm just on the phone with AM now.  They had a hard time finding it.  We've gone through all my transactions and he is trying to find the code to post them to my account.  PM me your email address and I'll forward you the copy of the email I have.

Good news. AM have just been posted to my account but it was a manual adjustment.  Unfortunately that probably means everyone waiting for them will have to call and get them added manually.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone have the original email offer from March for 100 AM?


check post 1023.  it is there.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just wondering if anyone has upgraded their "airmiles disney ticket" at WDW recently.  It used to be you needed to enter the park using one day before you upgraded or the tickets would be considered discounted tickets and the upgrade would cost more.  Anyone know if this still applies?  I'm looking to change 5 day tickets to 7-10 days with hoppers in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mort1331

ttaylorcan said:


> Just wondering if anyone has upgraded their "airmiles disney ticket" at WDW recently.  It used to be you needed to enter the park using one day before you upgraded or the tickets would be considered discounted tickets and the upgrade would cost more.  Anyone know if this still applies?  I'm looking to change 5 day tickets to 7-10 days with hoppers in a couple of weeks.


Should be the same as always. Know what the price should be when doing it. I will be there in Sept and adding a day when there, so should only be about $15/ticket


----------



## bababear_50

This is what the airmiles web site says
Once at _Walt Disney World_, collectors can add on the _Park Hopper _Option which allows you to go from one Theme Park to another on the same day, or the _Water Park Fun & More_ Option which allows you admission to other attractions like Water Parks, _Downtown Disney _, Pleasure Island and more.
I was checking to add on a water park day.

I know in the past others have said you should enter into the Park and use one day before upgrading them for more days as it cost less but I do not know if that is still true today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'm all "Ice Capped" out but now have enough points to get my 3 day Disney Park pass
and have enough to start saving for 2018 UO 2 day Park to Park Pass.Please let the deals be at Sobeys and Rexall and not Foodland this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

ttaylorcan said:


> Just wondering if anyone has upgraded their "airmiles disney ticket" at WDW recently.  It used to be you needed to enter the park using one day before you upgraded or the tickets would be considered discounted tickets and the upgrade would cost more.  Anyone know if this still applies?  I'm looking to change 5 day tickets to 7-10 days with hoppers in a couple of weeks.



We upgraded with no problem, but it was midweek when we decided we would do another day, so didn't have the issue of not having used a day yet. Is there a specific reason you would want to upgrade them before you enter for the first time? I think you would have to do it at WDW, so am not sure if a day early would make a difference in terms of FP, so is there another reason you would want to do it before using any days? FWIW, we did it a the gate to MK and there was no line and it was super quick and easy for us to add a day (to 6 from 5) for 2 adults and a child.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DizzyDis said:


> We upgraded with no problem, but it was midweek when we decided we would do another day, so didn't have the issue of not having used a day yet. Is there a specific reason you would want to upgrade them before you enter for the first time? I think you would have to do it at WDW, so am not sure if a day early would make a difference in terms of FP, so is there another reason you would want to do it before using any days? FWIW, we did it a the gate to MK and there was no line and it was super quick and easy for us to add a day (to 6 from 5) for 2 adults and a child.



I'm arriving earlier than the rest of my group and hoped I could get everyone's tickets upgraded and in the correct order before everyone arrives. We have non-expired tickets on our magic bands that I want to save and I understand they always use the oldest first unless you have them re-prioritized.  I know I have to have the order straightened out on the magicbands before entering the park, I was just hoping I could upgrade the tickets at the same time but I'm not willing to pay extra.  I'll rather stand in line twice lol.

Thank you everyone for responding.


----------



## bgula

ttaylorcan said:


> Just wondering if anyone has upgraded their "airmiles disney ticket" at WDW recently.  It used to be you needed to enter the park using one day before you upgraded or the tickets would be considered discounted tickets and the upgrade would cost more.  Anyone know if this still applies?  I'm looking to change 5 day tickets to 7-10 days with hoppers in a couple of weeks.



It has always been recommended that you go thru the gate first to "lock in" the price of the ticket.  We always use the value of the ticket toward renewing our annual passes and depending on the person you get, they will try to quote you the discounted airmiles price if you don't go thru the gate first - which I usually don't.  I make sure I know the "real" value of the ticket and let them know what it's actually worth.  I've had some arguments, but if you're firm they'll give in.  If they don't, either go thru the gate and then upgrade, or go to another CM, or ask for a supervisor.  It can be a pain in the neck, but I've found if they end up keeping you too long, you'll score some fastpasses for your time.


----------



## ttaylorcan

bgula said:


> It has always been recommended that you go thru the gate first to "lock in" the price of the ticket.  We always use the value of the ticket toward renewing our annual passes and depending on the person you get, they will try to quote you the discounted airmiles price if you don't go thru the gate first - which I usually don't.  I make sure I know the "real" value of the ticket and let them know what it's actually worth.  I've had some arguments, but if you're firm they'll give in.  If they don't, either go thru the gate and then upgrade, or go to another CM, or ask for a supervisor.  It can be a pain in the neck, but I've found if they end up keeping you too long, you'll score some fastpasses for your time.



Thank you, I think I won't even try, I'll wait for all of us to enter the park and I'll make sure I know the costs.  Thinking it through, this might be the smarter way to do it anyways. My bigger concern is the non-expire tickets, since you can't tell days left on tickets on MDE, if they prioritize them incorrectly, I'm only going to know if I go back to customer relations and have them recheck the tickets after everyone enters the park. So two trips anyway.  

I really hope I don't need to take everyone's magic band too.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ttaylorcan said:


> Thank you, I think I won't even try, I'll wait for all of us to enter the park and I'll make sure I know the costs.  Thinking it through, this might be the smarter way to do it anyways. My bigger concern is the non-expire tickets, since you can't tell days left on tickets on MDE, if they prioritize them incorrectly, I'm only going to know if I go back to customer relations and have them recheck the tickets after everyone enters the park. So two trips anyway.
> 
> I really hope I don't need to take everyone's magic band too.


There's a recent thread in one of the forums about upgrading tickets like ones from am or undercover tourist etc. Apparently you don't have to enter a park first anymore. Just go to guest relations when you get there. Do a search for it. I'm on my phone ..if I find it will post a link 

OK..I'm not very phone savy  and currently camping..but I did a search and some came up. Any answers from those threads with robo are the correct answers. Robo says you can upgrade before without members present. Ask in one of those threads.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles has a back to school bonus offer on right now until September 12th. Earn 150 bonus AM when you shop online at three participating AM vendors! Easy enough!  Just make sure you log in and go through airmilesshops.ca


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, Texture has an offer of 165 bonus AM when you sign up for their premium service $14.99/month.  You sign up for their 30-day free trial, then after your first month of paid subscription, you get the 165 miles.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

FINALLY Thrifty's has a decent AM offer this week! Spend $75 or more and get 75AM or spend $150 or more and get 200AM! Guess what I'm aiming for?! I did my shopping list and it looks like I'll make it easily with $160 plus the AM included in the flyer plus the 200, I'll end up with about 356AM this week just for spending $160! WooT! Now THAT'S what I'm talkinbout!


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> FINALLY Thrifty's has a decent AM offer this week! Spend $75 or more and get 75AM or spend $150 or more and get 200AM! Guess what I'm aiming for?! I did my shopping list and it looks like I'll make it easily with $160 plus the AM included in the flyer plus the 200, I'll end up with about 356AM this week just for spending $160! WooT! Now THAT'S what I'm talkinbout!



Finally! I have been waiting for this deal to come, he only thing better would be if they would have the bonus AM for buying Smile Cards!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did my weekly run to Rexall to use my spend $40.00 get 60 Am and we actually walked out with 284 after spending only $140.00 (if hubby hadn't been with me i'm sure i could have found enough to actually bump it up to 4 sales but he lost patience after we'd been there for 30 minutes hee-hee) How did we get so many you ask??*

*Vitamins BOGO 50% off and spend $30.00 get 50 AM --we're OLD and both have dietary issues meaning we need supplements *
*Sunscreen** --** buy 2 get (i **forget how** many) -- hubby's a red-headed very fair skin guy who burns walking in front of a window 
Hubby's deodorant --buy 2 get 22 AM and it costs 27.00 on it's own so it was a separate sale!
Gauze wrapping buy 2 get 10 AM -- I'm still needing to wrap my hand to protect it every night!

When we got in the car hubby was giggling "who knew that a drug store could be a GAME" With a twinkle in his eye he also said "i hope your fellow Airmile Warriors have good news about Sobey's this week i LOVE shopping there"*


----------



## mort1331

That is some pricey deodorant Donald, hope he smell real nice.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> That is some pricey deodorant Donald, hope he smell real nice.


*OOPS it's actually anti-perspirant and it is wicked $$ and super strong .. only uses it every-other night and has to be sure to wash it off good. We found it by fluke about 10 - 15 years ago and used to be behind the counter, without it his clothes would be drenched --poor guy would change his undershirt mid-day at work :O*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOPS it's actually anti-perspirant and it is wicked $$ and super strong .. only uses it every-other night and has to be sure to wash it off good. We found it by fluke about 10 - 15 years ago and used to be behind the counter, without it his clothes would be drenched --poor guy would change his undershirt mid-day at work :O*



Is it called Drysol by chance? My son used to use it on his palms as they would be so sweaty all of the time.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOPS it's actually anti-perspirant and it is wicked $$ and super strong .. only uses it every-other night and has to be sure to wash it off good. We found it by fluke about 10 - 15 years ago and used to be behind the counter, without it his clothes would be drenched --poor guy would change his undershirt mid-day at work :O*


What is this? My DH is always wet....doesn't smell, but soaked through.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just opened my e-mail and found a coupon from Rexall --- spend $40.00 get 60 AM. anyone need the link? This isn't a targeted one with my # printed on it this time *


Could I have the link for this, please? I don't usually do Rexall, but....


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is it called Drysol by chance? My son used to use it on his palms as they would be so sweaty all of the time.


*Yup that's it! Uses the extra strength *


Debbie said:


> What is this? My DH is always wet....doesn't smell, but soaked through.


*It's called Drysol .. very small box blue. He uses the dab-on bottle and while it's uber expensive doesn't take much and like i said every other night. I can never figure out how to add pictures so ..the picture is somewhere within this response  *


Debbie said:


> Could I have the link for this, please? I don't usually do Rexall, but....


http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Aug1/AUG1-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf
*You can split your purchases up into multiple 40.00 transactions, just need a separate coupon for each one -- i love how my AM account looks the next day (cause YES i can already see my earning from last night at 7 pm!)*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did my weekly run to Rexall to use my spend $40.00 get 60 Am and we actually walked out with 284 after spending only $140.00 (if hubby hadn't been with me i'm sure i could have found enough to actually bump it up to 4 sales but he lost patience after we'd been there for 30 minutes hee-hee) How did we get so many you ask??*
> 
> *Vitamins BOGO 50% off and spend $30.00 get 50 AM --we're OLD and both have dietary issues meaning we need supplements *
> *Sunscreen** --** buy 2 get (i **forget how** many) -- hubby's a red-headed very fair skin guy who burns walking in front of a window *
> *Hubby's deodorant --buy 2 get 22 AM and it costs 27.00 on it's own so it was a separate sale!*
> *Gauze wrapping buy 2 get 10 AM -- I'm still needing to wrap my hand to protect it every night!*
> 
> *When we got in the car hubby was giggling "who knew that a drug store could be a GAME" With a twinkle in his eye he also said "i hope your fellow Airmile Warriors have good news about Sobey's this week i LOVE shopping there"*



You are "Rocking The Points" Hon!
Well Done!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 185854
> *Yup that's it! Uses the extra strength *
> 
> *It's called Drysol .. very small box blue. He uses the dab-on bottle and while it's uber expensive doesn't take much and like i said every other night. I can never figure out how to add pictures so ..the picture is somewhere within this response  *
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Aug1/AUG1-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf
> *You can split your purchases up into multiple 40.00 transactions, just need a separate coupon for each one -- i love how my AM account looks the next day (cause YES i can already see my earning from last night at 7 pm!)*


Thank you! I guess I know what I'm doing after dinner with friends in the city tomorrow night!


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys is sorta dud again. They do have a 50 point meal buy that isn't too bad if you use ground turkey or chicken. Good luck all.


----------



## bababear_50

I might take a trip to Sobeys and get the villaggio bread and buns deal as 25 points is better than none this week. I don't eat ground chicken or turkey though.
I'll check for in store specials.
Hugs Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

Do the Disney Passes or SeaWorld tickets have an expiry date that they need to be used before?


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> Do the Disney Passes or SeaWorld tickets have an expiry date that they need to be used before?


WDW tickets do not, from what I hear Disneyland they might have an expiry. SeaWorld no idea sorry.


----------



## bababear_50

I looked up Sea World info and can not find out that info online--I would call Airmiles direct to see. I do know if you buy a one day ticket for Sea World direct from their site they do expire One year from purchase.
Hugs Mel

link to info here
https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/book-online/tickets/allticketstourists


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks for the pointer to Rexall, went on the weekend and stocked up on sunsreen (buy 2, get 8AM) and a few other things that were on crazy-sale, so spent $58 and walked out with 118 AM, went back for more of the same yesterday at lunch, spent $46 or so, and walked out with 78 AM. They were all things we absolutely need and on sale, so I am a pretty happy lady! Now to see if Metro or Sobeys step up their game before back-to-school sales start...


----------



## bababear_50

so I have a spend 40 get 60 airmiles email coupon that has to be used by today. I also have a 10.00 rexall coupon . Can I use the coupon to cut my costs to spend 30 get 60 airmiles?
Hope that makes sense.
The coupon for 10.00 has to be used by today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> so I have a spend 40 get 60 airmiles email coupon that has to be used by today. I also have a 10.00 rexall coupon . Can I use the coupon to cut my costs to spend 30 get 60 airmiles?
> Hope that makes sense.
> The coupon for 10.00 has to be used by today.
> Hugs Mel


*Makes perfect sense but  unfortunately the answer is no, but you will still get the $10.00 off -- you'll need your final purchase PRE-TAX to be over the 40.00 and they take the coupon off first. So you'll need to find $50.00  worth of stuff and pay only 40.00 to get the 60. Clear as mud?*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Makes perfect sense but  unfortunately the answer is no, but you will still get the $10.00 off -- you'll need your final purchase PRE-TAX to be over the 40.00 and they take the coupon off first. So you'll need to find $50.00  worth of stuff and pay only 40.00 to get the 60. Clear as mud?*



Clear as mud hon
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Makes perfect sense but  unfortunately the answer is no, but you will still get the $10.00 off -- you'll need your final purchase PRE-TAX to be over the 40.00 and they take the coupon off first. So you'll need to find $50.00  worth of stuff and pay only 40.00 to get the 60. Clear as mud?*





bababear_50 said:


> Clear as mud hon
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



Hmm, my results are very different.

If it's the Rexall $10 coupon (promo for previous weekend spend like this weekend coming up), then yes, you can use it to bring down the spend for another promo.

I've done this several times before at my Rexall with the usual spend $30 get 50 AirMiles coupon.
I spend $30.
I use the $10 coupon to bring it down to $20.
I stack it with the spend $25 get $5 off coupon for filling out the survey and bring it down to $15 no problem.
I get 50 AirMiles.

Both those $5 and $10 coupons are treated as cash tender IME.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Hmm, my results are very different.
> 
> If it's the Rexall $10 coupon (promo for previous weekend spend like this weekend coming up), then yes, you can use it to bring down the spend for another promo.
> 
> I've done this several times before at my Rexall with the usual spend $30 get 50 AirMiles coupon.
> I spend $30.
> I use the $10 coupon to bring it down to $20.
> I stack it with the spend $25 get $5 off coupon for filling out the survey and bring it down to $15 no problem.
> I get 50 AirMiles.
> 
> Both those $5 and $10 coupons are treated as cash tender IME.






This shopping I did end up spending over the $40.00
I spent $58.00 with tax.

I know last week the manager told me the $10.00 promo coupon is just like cash tender so don't forget to use it.
Next time I try this I will ask for the manager to see if I can do this.
Thanks for posting
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Hmm, my results are very different.
> 
> If it's the Rexall $10 coupon (promo for previous weekend spend like this weekend coming up), then yes, you can use it to bring down the spend for another promo.
> 
> I've done this several times before at my Rexall with the usual spend $30 get 50 AirMiles coupon.
> I spend $30.
> I use the $10 coupon to bring it down to $20.
> I stack it with the spend $25 get $5 off coupon for filling out the survey and bring it down to $15 no problem.
> I get 50 AirMiles.
> 
> Both those $5 and $10 coupons are treated as cash tender IME.


*I want to shop at YOUR Rexall  I was clearly told "no that's not treated like cash if you want to use the bonus points"*



bababear_50 said:


> This shopping I did end up spending over the $40.00
> I spent $58.00 with tax.
> I know last week the manager told me the $10.00 promo coupon is just like cash tender so don't forget to use it.
> Next time I try this I will ask for the manager to see if I can do this.
> Thanks for posting
> Hugs Mel


*OR perhaps i should shop at YOUR Rexall  Now you can bet I'll be printing out gazillion of those goodies whenever i do the surveys! Thanks for letting me know i can do this!!! I'll just have to be a tad more forceful i guess*


----------



## buyerbrad

I finally spoke to somebody and she said they are good for 10 months from the time of redemption.


----------



## bababear_50

Funny thing about one of my Rexall stores (well former Rexall store).
The manager (not sure if he is the owner) follows you around and rearranges the products if you touch them. I've been reprimanded for buying 3 ply instead of 2 ply toilet tissue because they made a mistake and advertised them both at the same price. The store is new but does not have a scanner at the cash so if I want to use an email coupon it has to be printed out on paper and not just on my phone. They give me the impression that I am doing something wrong if I just buy enough to get the airmiles (yes I do use a calculator and sometimes buy multiple separate orders),,hey I am still spending money.They told me I could only use a use a coupon once each visit to their store. So now I just don't go to that store anymore. 
The one I go to now has a Manager that is great and I am frank and will ask her questions if I don't know.
So I do know that Rexall stores can vary.

Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Air Miles has a back to school bonus offer on right now until September 12th. Earn 150 bonus AM when you shop online at three participating AM vendors! Easy enough!  Just make sure you log in and go through airmilesshops.ca


To complement this offer, Rexall has Old Navy/Gap $50 gift cards at 20% off (5-11 August).


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I spent $164 last night and came away with 368 AM. I've converted a friend too, and she spent $158 and ended up with 360 AM.  Oh yeah!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Canadian Harmony said:


> I spent $164 last night and came away with 368 AM. I've converted a friend too, and she spent $158 and ended up with 360 AM.  Oh yeah!


*Now you can't tease us like that .. give us the DETAILS!! Where did you shop, what did you buy?? *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> To complement this offer, Rexall has Old Navy/Gap $50 gift cards at 20% off (5-11 August).



Man! We don't have any of these stores in NS!  We have pretty crappy AM deals, if I'm being honest! grrr


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Man! We don't have any of these stores in NS!  We have pretty crappy AM deals, if I'm being honest! grrr


I can imagine your frustration. 

Gap/Old Navy from the AirMiles shop would deliver to you in NS, no? There is no AirMiles bonus for buying the gift cards at Rexall. Maybe I could buy them for you at the 20% discount and email the PINs so you could make an online purchase. Email money transfer the funds. I'm at Rexall anyway. Certain amount of trust required of course. But neither of us would want to get blacklisted from this thread.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my Friday e-mail with the coupon for Rexall ... spend $50.00 get 80! Good for Monday to Thursday Here's the link*

*https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=65440710fff048019d92e696ef97b396*


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up a few basics at Sobeys,
used a few targeted buys sent to me  (Ok Sobeys calls it "My Offers")

3 cans campbell's soup   10 airmiles (target)
28-35 freezer bags         18 airmiles(target)
1 pkg Tortillas                 4 airmiles (target)
1 Feta and 1 Caesar       10 airmiles (in store)
salad dressing
1 pkg. sausage buns
and two loaves bread      25 airmiles (in store)

Spent $24.07
total airmiles collected 68
Not bad
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

I just got back from Sobeys and I spent about 40 and got 51 airmiles. I barely saw anything I needed or wanted this week. Hopefully the Sobey's gift card promo is back soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Veronique said:


> I have a question: anyone successful taking their 2-days universal tickets they got trough airmiles and exchange them for 1-day tickets?
> 
> I'm planning to order 2 tickets (so 2 x 2-days), but we're 3 and only have one day (so I need 3 x 1-day) !
> 
> I wonder if they'll exchange them for their values before we enter the park?





mort1331 said:


> They dont do that for other tickets, so I wouldnt think so, but I have no experience.





Veronique said:


> I've called Universal, but the guest service person had no idea if they could exchange those kind of tickets...  She sounded like regular tickets could be exchange, but not "gift or reward" tickets, but she didnt sound sure... Maybe I can try my luck, I only have enough miles for 2 2-days tickets anyway and the second day will just have to go to waste...





damo said:


> If they said you can exchange 2 "normal" 2-day tickets for 3 one-day tickets, then I would imagine you can do it with the airmiles tickets.  They treat them exactly the same as normal tickets.





Veronique said:


> I'll call back and won't mention they are "reward" tickets to see if I get a different answer!


*OK, i decided to chase this issue up the flagpole and see what happened with it and got the following results! I sent an e-mail asking if i could downgrade at the gate (didn't mention where i got them from because i have already checked that they are the same tickets you get elsewhere) and I got a phone call back today. Told me that yes in fact you can stop at the gate and get the difference put back on your credit card if you show that and some ID. I said "But i didn't buy them i received them as a gift" (ok white lie, gift for wise shopping am i right ) "OH that's no problem, you can just get the difference on a gift card that's good anywhere on site or on-line"*

*SO all 4 of us (hubby and I and daughter and her wife) will just go on that assumption .. if we get gift cards BONUS if not, meh, no biggie, but the nice guy i chatted with didn't seem to think it will be a problem at all! (AND i checked the current difference on the at-gate price is almost 70.00!)*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, i decided to chase this issue up the flagpole and see what happened with it and got the following results! I sent an e-mail asking if i could downgrade at the gate (didn't mention where i got them from because i have already checked that they are the same tickets you get elsewhere) and I got a phone call back today. Told me that yes in fact you can stop at the gate and get the difference put back on your credit card if you show that and some ID. I said "But i didn't buy them i received them as a gift" (ok white lie, gift for wise shopping am i right ) "OH that's no problem, you can just get the difference on a gift card that's good anywhere on site or on-line"*
> 
> *SO all 4 of us (hubby and I and daughter and her wife) will just go on that assumption .. if we get gift cards BONUS if not, meh, no biggie, but the nice guy i chatted with didn't seem to think it will be a problem at all! (AND i checked the current difference on the at-gate price is almost 70.00!)*



Hopefully they give you gate price.  Generally, you have to actually use the ticket to get it to gate price.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Hopefully they give you gate price.  Generally, you have to actually use the ticket to get it to gate price.
> 
> Please keep us posted!


*We won't be there till the very end of January, just thought i'd put this out there in case anyone else wants to give it a try. And YES he did say we have to use it to get in before they will *refund* the difference onto either the original CC or a gift card. We will most definitely trying it, worse case scenario they say no, it's not like we're really out much because without the AM we wouldn't go at all.*


----------



## ottawamom

Update on my AM Disney World tickets.  They have received their new shipment.  Got notification that the tickets were on their way and would be delivered last Thursday (great I'm on a flight to Winnipeg for the weekend).  Sons were at home so no problem.  They were to text me when the tickets arrived. No text and it was now the end of the delivery day. I thought UPS would need a signature as I ordered 3 7day tickets.  No! they just dropped the tickets in the mailbox and sent me an email notifying me of delivery.  I checked my email at 5:30pm, several hours after they delivered and sent the boys to the mailbox to check for the tickets.  They were there but if I hadn't followed up promptly with the boys they could have been sitting there all weekend. I thought UPS needed a signature.  

Just thought I'd post this so others are aware there is no signature required on ticket deliveries by UPS.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Update on my AM Disney World tickets.  They have received their new shipment.  Got notification that the tickets were on their way and would be delivered last Thursday (great I'm on a flight to Winnipeg for the weekend).  Sons were at home so no problem.  They were to text me when the tickets arrived. No text and it was now the end of the delivery day. I thought UPS would need a signature as I ordered 3 7day tickets.  No! they just dropped the tickets in the mailbox and sent me an email notifying me of delivery.  I checked my email at 5:30pm, several hours after they delivered and sent the boys to the mailbox to check for the tickets.  They were there but if I hadn't followed up promptly with the boys they could have been sitting there all weekend. I thought UPS needed a signature.
> 
> Just thought I'd post this so others are aware there is no signature required on ticket deliveries by UPS.



We had the same experience.  Tickets were just left in our house mailbox.


----------



## Veronique

Donald - my hero said:


> *We won't be there till the very end of January, just thought i'd put this out there in case anyone else wants to give it a try. And YES he did say we have to use it to get in before they will *refund* the difference onto either the original CC or a gift card. We will most definitely trying it, worse case scenario they say no, it's not like we're really out much because without the AM we wouldn't go at all.*



I'll try it in October myself and report back


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> We had the same experience.  Tickets were just left in our house mailbox.



ditto


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Donald - my hero said:


> *Now you can't tease us like that .. give us the DETAILS!! Where did you shop, what did you buy?? *



LOL, sorry! Thrifty's has (until COB Tuesday) a few decent deals which I took advantage of:

2 mozza balls and 2 crumbled Feta   $18 = 40AM
3 pack of twizzlers/nibs                    $7.50 = 20AM
Mountain Trail Mix (600g)                 $5 = 10AM
Roasted peanuts (600g)                   $4 = 10AM
2 Charmin toilet tissue & 2 bounty    $28 = 35AM (also saved with Checkout 51)
2 Lysol wipes                                  $6 = 8AM
2 Ziplock bags                                $7 = 10AM (Also saved with Checkout 51)

I bought other things too, but those were the big ones. Plus there was spend $150 and get 200AM tacked on so I managed to get just over the $150 threshold for the extra AM.

I prefer to use the "buy 4 get 40AM" promotions as I usually buy the cheapest item. "Spend $20 and get 20AM" promos don't do much for me unless I really need what they're selling.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> They were there but if I hadn't followed up promptly with the boys they could have been sitting there all weekend. I thought UPS needed a signature.
> 
> Just thought I'd post this so others are aware there is no signature required on ticket deliveries by UPS.





damo said:


> We had the same experience.  Tickets were just left in our house mailbox.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ditto


*YES, us too and I WAS home waiting for them because i had been following the tracking # they gave me. They didn't ring the doorbell ... nor did they leave them in the mailbox... ours were left stuck in the screen door, at eye level facing OUT! OH yeah, the envelope they were in very CLEARLY has the box for signature required checked off. I wasn't a very happy camper since we have a literal "Crack house" in our townhouse complex and as such there is a constant stream of people milling about. *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, us too and I WAS home waiting for them because i had been following the tracking # they gave me. They didn't ring the doorbell ... nor did they leave them in the mailbox... ours were left stuck in the screen door, at eye level facing OUT! OH yeah, the envelope they were in very CLEARLY has the box for signature required checked off. I wasn't a very happy camper since we have a literal "Crack house" in our townhouse complex and as such there is a constant stream of people milling about. *


One time I received a ticket I ordered in my mailbox (community mailbox, locked), and another I had to go in and sign for it at the postal outlet.
There appears to be zero policy on how the tickets are shipped or on delivery requirements.. other than keeping people confused.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an e-mail from Staples ... from now till August 16th ... spend $75.00 get 50 AM spend $45.00 get 20 AM coupon code is good on-line as well so you can swing thru the Airmiles site and do a little stacking of the bonuses and make it one of your 3 on-line purchases!*

*Coupon code is 5494192052739320*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just went on staples.ca and did a mock order, but when I entered the above coupon code, it just gave me $0.01 off my order.  Must not work for Atlantic Canada, as usual.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just went on staples.ca and did a mock order, but when I entered the above coupon code, it just gave me $0.01 off my order.  Must not work for Atlantic Canada, as usual.


*HOW rude! I've been pondering a solution to this ... even having some nice soul (like me perhaps  ) enter the order with YOUR shipping address but i don't think the system would let me use a different AM # than is already on my profile *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got an e-mail from Staples ... from now till August 16th ... spend $75.00 get 50 AM spend $45.00 get 20 AM coupon code is good on-line as well so you can swing thru the Airmiles site and do a little stacking of the bonuses and make it one of your 3 on-line purchases!*
> 
> *Coupon code is 5494192052739320*


Sigh.. just bought a $320 off contract cell phone from Staples last week and got a whopping 6 miles. Too late for me but thank you for sharing. I hope it helps someone .


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Sigh.. just bought a $320 off contract cell phone from Staples last week and got a whopping 6 miles. Too late for me but thank you for sharing. I hope it helps someone .


*Anyway you could return it and buy it again??? I know they do some sort of price guarantee thingee if price drops within a certain time period... maybe they'd do it for the Airmiles promotion too??*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyway you could return it and buy it again??? I know they do some sort of price guarantee thingee if price drops within a certain time period... maybe they'd do it for the Airmiles promotion too??*


I didn't know that! I will look into it. Thank you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did anyone else just get the e-mail about getting your hearing checked?? It says "Test your ears at 60 and get 150 AM" Do you think that means if i go and get my ringing ears tested i won't get the miles cause i'm only 53??? *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did anyone else just get the e-mail about getting your hearing checked?? It says "Test your ears at 60 and get 150 AM" Do you think that means if i go and get my ringing ears tested i won't get the miles cause i'm only 53??? *


You are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GOOD!
And my guys call me the airmiles W&^%$!
I'm too young to get mine tested.
You could always see what proof of age requirement they need?
Hugs Mel

Maybe i could get my Mickey ears tested


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just did the on-line Chat and according to the woman who answered NOPE no limit on age ....here's the link to the page that you can use to set it up! *
*http://campaignforbetterhearing.org/promo-amcfbh/*

*It looks like there are locations all across the country for this offer BTW! I'm not sure how many ears we can get checked ... hopefully both of us, uber easy 300 AM then!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did the on-line Chat and according to the woman who answered NOPE no limit on age ....here's the link to the page that you can use to set it up! *
> *http://campaignforbetterhearing.org/promo-amcfbh/*
> 
> *It looks like there are locations all across the country for this offer BTW! I'm not sure how many ears we can get checked ... hopefully both of us, uber easy 300 AM then!*


Thanks we are trying it out, finally I might be able to understand what my wife is saying to me all these years


----------



## Debbie

I was just coming to post this! I have sent a request for DH. He has never had his hearing checked. Unfortunately (well AMs-wise, anyway), I have my hearing tested regularly, due to an incident at school which resulted in my having tinnitus. I was just tested 3 weeks ago. Oh, well. Those points will go on our account anyway.


----------



## bababear_50

Just posting incase anyone else is interested
Sobeys
I bought cans of Chef Boyardee Pasta (Lasagna,Ravioli ,Beefaroni) $1.29x 3 =$3.87= 10 airmiles
I stocked up for the fall food drive (Oct. 10th Thanksgiving). 
Total cost $19.35
Total Airmiles 50
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Just posting incase anyone else is interested
> Sobeys
> I bought cans of Chef Boyardee Pasta (Lasagna,Ravioli ,Beefaroni) $1.29x 3 =$3.87= 10 airmiles
> I stocked up for the fall food drive (Oct. 10th Thanksgiving).
> Total cost $19.35
> Total Airmiles 50
> Hugs Mel


Good on you


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

Sign up for mylcbo and get 30 AM!


----------



## Mollygirl21

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Sign up for mylcbo and get 30 AM!



And you don't have to be from Ontario!


----------



## bababear_50

Pitiful offerings from Metro,,,,,
only 3 listed airmile products.
I hope Sobeys and Foodland are better.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Pitiful offerings from Metro,,,,,
> only 3 listed airmile products.
> I hope Sobeys and Foodland are better.


Sobey's is due for a good week. Rexall flyer is up on Saveland and I'm not interested in the promo. I'll use the targeted Rexall coupon I get in my email if it's better, or I won't go there this week.


----------



## ottawamom

O-so-good Disney Mama said:


> Sign up for mylcbo and get 30 AM!



Just what I needed to see. I'm 19AM away from a park ticket on DH card.  This will put me over the top!


----------



## tgropp

I got the email and did the test. I worked in te auto industry for 35 years and decided to get the test. Hearing was good but I only received 25 Airmiles. Anyone else get the 150. I think that I will phone AM soon


----------



## Debbie

tgropp said:


> I got the email and did the test. I worked in te auto industry for 35 years and decided to get the test. Hearing was good but I only received 25 Airmiles. Anyone else get the 150. I think that I will phone AM soon


We couldn't get in until the 30th. Hoping for that 150 AM.


----------



## mort1331

Another bust week at Sobeys. If you go to Moxies, or have Netflix you can buy some GC and get points. They are low amount GC too, so not too bad. About 10% return. Also some place called Garage, never heard of it.
Good luck all.


----------



## ottawamom

You have DD. Give it a few years you will know it well.

I've got to agree, shopping this week is a bit of a bust. Maybe 70AM at Sobey's, pushing it to get 50AM at Rexall.  Maybe it's just the dog days of summer and things will pick up in September.  I wasn't doing this last August so I don't have any historic comparison.


----------



## pigletto

We have Netflix. So if I buy four of the giftcards I could pre-pay it for a little more than a year. That would be 140 airmiles. And I could maybe do the 25AM meal deal twice bringing it to 190 for the week, but then again I could get cheaper strawberries and apples at some other store and just save the amount I would get in airmiles anyway. 

I think if anything I will do the Netflix cards but I don't even know if I will bother. I hope you are right ottawamom and that it will pick up soon. The Sobeys flyer especially has seemed a little worse every week.


----------



## mort1331

Glad some of you can use the GC. Pigletto at our Sobeys and hope yours too. Mon-Thurs buy $20 worth of produce get a $10GC. Takes a little sting out of higher prices.


----------



## bababear_50

I will have to wait to talk with the "official Netflix account manager" but we might be able to use the
Netflix gift card deal.
Nothing at Foodland worth me traveling to get.
Guess a slim week for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Shopped at Sobey's this morning, getting last weeks deals. Chicken burgers for dinner tonight! Walked the aisles and picked up more AM than I thought I would.  Was able to double up on a couple of offers (targeted coupons). Overall spent $52 got 176AM not terrific but given the drought we're in, not bad.

As an afterthought maybe if the rains come again to Ontario our AM drought will end.  Could the two be correlated? Just a thought.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck to the rescue again ... i went right to the horse's mouth about the ear test to see what i would hear back from them (see what i did there ) here's the answer i got back today*

*The Air Miles offer is per person, not per card, so we can certainly book your husband in for a hearing test as well – it’s never a bad idea to get a baseline, and always nice when you get points too! As an extra bonus I will let you know that it will also create an additional donation of $4.00 to our Campaign For Better Hearing (for each hearing test we perform ListenUP! donates $4.00 to help provide hearing aids to those less fortunate). *

*So there you go, set up appointments for any adulty people in your house  (says 18 + on the site). I like the bit about the donation as well. I agree about the crappy return from Metro lately, last week we earned a whole 8 ... pathetic. Haven't looked at any of the other flyers yet but i will be spending at least $30.00 at Rexall next week so here's hoping the coupon for next week is decent. I'm still using some uber expensive scar bandages on my hand and we're out of one of the vitamins hubby takes.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got the email from Airmiles with my targeted  Rexall coupons and it includes one for spend $30.00 get 50 which is better than the flyer offer of spend $60.00 get 60. It means there *should* be one for everyone that will show up on Monday morning. There's a few other things we need as well so i should be able to get around 200 next week and that will put me back over 1000.*


----------



## Misha72683

mort1331 said:


> Another bust week at Sobeys. If you go to Moxies, or have Netflix you can buy some GC and get points. They are low amount GC too, so not too bad. About 10% return. Also some place called Garage, never heard of it.
> Good luck all.



Garage is a clothing store. I haven't shopped there since my early 20s though.


----------



## Silvermist999

airmilesshops.ca has a great deal - get 150 airmiles when you shop at 3 or more online stores until Sept. 12. I very easily placed 3 orders just this past week!   Happy Shopping!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> airmilesshops.ca has a great deal - get 150 airmiles when you shop at 3 or more online stores until Sept. 12. I very easily placed 3 orders just this past week!   Happy Shopping!


*Anyone want to offer a guess as to whether i need to shop from 3 different stores or if i just need to place 3 orders? There aren't many stores i use!*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone want to offer a guess as to whether i need to shop from 3 different stores or if i just need to place 3 orders? There aren't many stores i use!*


As I recall from the T&C, it was three different stores.

You're right, not many stores that I use either.

I used Old Navy for some of my kids back to school shopping this week when it was 5X on the airmiles shopping portal and paid with my Rexall 20% off Old Navy gift cards after applying a 30% off purchase code. I also shopped at amazon.ca with a crappy earning rate.

Though it's only a minimum $20 purchase at each of the three stores you choose, most have a minimum $50 purchase to qualify for free shipping. I was considering ebay as my last merchant for a $20 gift card for Esso or Petro Canada or some such thing. You do earn points at ebay for gift cards through the aeroplan shopping portal so I'm betting it will qualify for airmiles as well. The T&C stated that you will earn airmiles on gift cards only for merchants that regularly offer points on gift cards.


----------



## pigletto

Hmmm... might be a good time to do some online shopping for Chrismas. We have a cruise right after Christmas. I'm sure I could find some summer clearance deals for the trip.


----------



## DilEmma

*Rexall: $5 OFF your total purchase when you spend $25 or more with this coupon*
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
expires September 5, 2016

I've been meaning to test this url out. It's the link to the $5 coupon that I get for doing the tellrexall.ca survey. I'm pretty certain that the barcode is the same for everyone and that it is not associated to an individual's airmiles number. I do a survey about once each month and then have used the same coupon up to four times successfully before expiration. I never tried a fifth time simply because I can't find enough deals to shop at Rexall more frequently.

Don't forget to stack it with something like a spend $30 get 50 AirMiles coupon.

A typical Rexall shop for me will be two 4L bags of milk ($4.27 each), two dozen eggs ($2.29 to $2.49 each), four loaves of bread ($1.99 to $2.29 each), a 450 gram brick of cheese ($4.99) and six boxes of whichever tissue is on for .69 cents. This generally just pushes me over the $30 threshold. Orange juice and yogurt tubs are oftern $1.99ish so it varies for me because I try to only shop the lowest prices. $1.99 a dozen or $2.99 for 18 eggs has been a frequent offer in my area so I've been struggling with Rexall a bit.

Edit: Oh, please report back if your coupon looks exactly the same and I'll post a new one each month.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> As I recall from the T&C, it was three different stores.
> 
> You're right, not many stores that I use either.
> 
> I used Old Navy for some of my kids back to school shopping this week when it was 5X on the airmiles shopping portal and paid with my Rexall 20% off Old Navy gift cards after applying a 30% off purchase code. I also shopped at amazon.ca with a crappy earning rate.
> 
> Though it's only a minimum $20 purchase at each of the three stores you choose, most have a minimum $50 purchase to qualify for free shipping. I was considering ebay as my last merchant for a $20 gift card for Esso or Petro Canada or some such thing. You do earn points at ebay for gift cards through the aeroplan shopping portal so I'm betting it will qualify for airmiles as well. The T&C stated that you will earn airmiles on gift cards only for merchants that regularly offer points on gift cards.



I went to do some shopping but I am confused. There weren't many stores listed on the page that had the promo listed at the top. Only a handful and they all seemed to be for the 5X the points on tech promo. Is the 150 points if you shop at ANY of the airmiles shops? If so I will do Old Navy , Amazon and another. I just wanted to clarify first.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> *Rexall: $5 OFF your total purchase when you spend $25 or more with this coupon*
> http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
> expires September 5, 2016
> 
> I've been meaning to test this url out. It's the link to the $5 coupon that I get for doing the tellrexall.ca survey. I'm pretty certain that the barcode is the same for everyone and that it is not associated to an individual's airmiles number. I do a survey about once each month and then have used the same coupon up to four times successfully before expiration. I never tried a fifth time simply because I can't find enough deals to shop at Rexall more frequently.
> 
> Don't forget to stack it with something like a spend $30 get 50 AirMiles coupon.
> 
> A typical Rexall shop for me will be two 4L bags of milk ($4.27 each), two dozen eggs ($2.29 to $2.49 each), four loaves of bread ($1.99 to $2.29 each), a 450 gram brick of cheese ($4.99) and six boxes of whichever tissue is on for .69 cents. This generally just pushes me over the $30 threshold. Orange juice and yogurt tubs are oftern $1.99ish so it varies for me because I try to only shop the lowest prices. $1.99 a dozen or $2.99 for 18 eggs has been a frequent offer in my area so I've been struggling with Rexall a bit.
> 
> Edit: Oh, please report back if your coupon looks exactly the same and I'll post a new one each month.



Thanks for the link
I am going to try it if I get a spend 30 get 50 airmiles next week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> I went to do some shopping but I am confused. There weren't many stores listed on the page that had the promo listed at the top. Only a handful and they all seemed to be for the 5X the points on tech promo. Is the 150 points if you shop at ANY of the airmiles shops? If so I will do Old Navy , Amazon and another. I just wanted to clarify first.



My understanding of the T&C is there are two promos running and both can be used at the same time.

There is a 5x promo at select online merchants. A few days ago it was back to school shopping theme, including Gap and Old Navy. Now it is technology type stores.

In addition, there is the shop at ANY three online stores before September 12 and get 150 bonus miles. You have to spend a minimum of $20 before tax at each of your three stores. And most will not count a gift card purchase to qualify. Plenty of time to wait for some good deals though.


----------



## DilEmma

Staples has Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic $50 gift cards for $40 (20% discount)... Hopefully those outside Ontario can use this deal. And perhaps combine with the AirMiles shop promotion.


----------



## DilEmma

Yesterday I prepaid my Netflix subscription for the year with the Netflix gift cards at Sobeys ($30 gift card 35 AirMiles). 105 AirMiles for a few minutes effort. And I used my previously purchased Sobeys gift card to buy the Netflix cards. I combined the purchase with about $40 in groceries and used three partly loaded Sobeys cards without any problem. The young cashier was also a floor manager (I learned later) so I'm quite surprised there was no push back.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> My understanding of the T&C is there are two promos running and both can be used at the same time.
> 
> There is a 5x promo at select online merchants. A few days ago it was back to school shopping theme, including Gap and Old Navy. Now it is technology type stores.
> 
> In addition, there is the shop at ANY three online stores before September 12 and get 150 bonus miles. You have to spend a minimum of $20 before tax at each of your three stores. And most will not count a gift card purchase to qualify. Plenty of time to wait for some good deals though.


Perfect. Thank you. That's what I was thinking too but I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. 
And thank you for the reminder to wait for some deals! I have a tendency to barrel ahead and then wish that I had waited when a better deal comes along!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Safeway has had Buy two 4l milk get 30 am for the last few flyers they've had out. My family goes through milk like crazy so I can easily get 60 am a week just from milk if they keep it up!


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> Safeway has had Buy two 4l milk get 30 am for the last few flyers they've had out. My family goes through milk like crazy so I can easily get 60 am a week just from milk if they keep it up!



I saw that last week when I was out west. Unfortunately the family I was visiting aren't big milk drinkers. I would gladly have stocked them up with milk if they had been.  It's a great deal


----------



## DilEmma

momof2gr8kids said:


> Safeway has had Buy two 4l milk get 30 am for the last few flyers they've had out. My family goes through milk like crazy so I can easily get 60 am a week just from milk if they keep it up!


That is sweet!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Shopped at Sobey's this morning, getting last weeks deals. Chicken burgers for dinner tonight! Walked the aisles and picked up more AM than I thought I would.  Was able to double up on a couple of offers (targeted coupons). Overall spent $52 got 176AM not terrific but given the drought we're in, not bad.
> 
> As an afterthought maybe if the rains come again to Ontario our AM drought will end.  Could the two be correlated? Just a thought.




It's Raining It's raining!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mollygirl21

Rona has 50 bonus AM when you spend $100 until Aug 14 (I'm in NS). We needed a lawn mower and have been putting it off but they price matched the one we wanted from Home Hardware plus we had a gift certificate we were able to use.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Couple of updates: I received an e-mail on June 2nd with a link to activate a special offer --Spend $2,600 on my Mastercard between June 1 - 30 and earn 1.5 times the Airmiles they were just posted to my account on FRIDAY :O that's UBER fast for a bonus offer to post! netted me an extra 95 AM SWEET*
*Sobeys :*
*2 Netflix coupons --70 AM*
*1 Lt of organic milk 3.29  --10 AM  (i absolutely HATE milk so do whatever i can to get the calcium in  )*
*2 pkg of pudding cups 1.29 ea --5 AM*
*5 containers of disinfecting wipes 1.69 ea --20 AM*
*2 boxes of rice thins 2.49 ea -- 5 AM*
*2 boxes water crackers 2.49 ea -- 20 AM (STILL on!) + 7 targetted (cause i've bought about 10 since this promotion started i LOVE them)*
*1 sleeve of allen juice boxes 2.99 -- 6 AM*
*2 jars pickles 3.99 ea -- 10 AM (AGAIN still on sale and AM bonus - we eat a lot of burgers in the summer)*
*3 bread products 2.99 (on sale!) -- 25 AM*
*and a coupon for spend $100 get 30 AM*

*Spent 165.70  and got 221 AM . We bought a bunch of *regular* food there so we could get up to the 100.00 mark including what will be a treat for both eating AND cooking -- frozen 100% beef burgers. I can't have ANY spices so we usually get fresh beef and form the patties, beef is mega $$ lately so we spend between 5 - 7 for 2 (and need to buy fresh at least twice a week) THIS box of burgers has 8 and it was only $15.99.*

*In the 24 days since i redeemed for the 2nd pass i've managed to get 999 AM (huhm anyone else humming Grim Grinning Ghosts now??) Almost 1/2 to our rental car .*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *2 boxes water crackers 2.49 ea -- 20 AM (STILL on!) + 7 targetted (cause i've bought about 10 since this promotion started i LOVE them)*
> *1 sleeve of allen juice boxes 2.99 -- 6 AM*
> *2 jars pickles 3.99 ea -- 10 AM (AGAIN still on sale and AM bonus - we eat a lot of burgers in the summer)*
> *3 bread products 2.99 (on sale!) -- 25 AM*
> *and a coupon for spend $100 get 30 AM*
> 
> *Spent 165.70  and got 221 AM . We bought a bunch of *regular* food there so we could get up to the 100.00 mark including what will be a treat for both eating AND cooking -- frozen 100% beef burgers. I can't have ANY spices so we usually get fresh beef and form the patties, beef is mega $$ lately so we spend between 5 - 7 for 2 (and need to buy fresh at least twice a week) THIS box of burgers has 8 and it was only $15.99.*
> 
> *In the 24 days since i redeemed for the 2nd pass i've managed to get 999 AM (huhm anyone else humming Grim Grinning Ghosts now??) Almost 1/2 to our rental car .*


This makes those crackers FREE. If you work out the pricing of 27AM. Thats great. Worth stocking up and donating to local food bank. Wish I had these. Great job, Duck.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *In the 24 days since i redeemed for the 2nd pass i've managed to get 999 AM *


But there's _always _room for (more than) 1 more. 
Great job on the AM's.


----------



## DilEmma

Off Topic
Movie tickets for Kubo and the Two Strings in various cities are 1 AirMile for Onyx and Gold (2 people)...
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2584316
email delivery... Finally!


----------



## ottawamom

How did you get them delivered by email? When I clicked on the link and ordered them they said they will be processed in 3 days etc. (too late).  I can call tomorrow and get them to send them via email I guess.

Edit: I should really open my eyes and read the terms and conditions.  It says it right there at the top of the page


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> How did you get them delivered by email? When I clicked on the link and ordered them they said they will be processed in 3 days etc. (too late).  I can call tomorrow and get them to send them via email I guess.
> 
> Edit: I should really open my eyes and read the terms and conditions.  It says it right there at the top of the page


Same for me initially. Then they were in our email inbox. It really has to be email delivery given the short notice. and I think it's a new offer.
Check your inbox.


----------



## ottawamom

I'll keep an eye on my email.  I'm sure it will be there tomorrow.  Now I just have to find someone in this household who will go with me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just purchased this offer! Thanks for giving us the heads up about it!


----------



## pigletto

Thank you! We were able to order the tickets as well.  That is a movie I really wanted to see!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

How long does it take for the tickets to come through to your email?


----------



## ottawamom

Ordered mine last night after 8 still waiting. Maybe DilEmma will chime in with her experience. Let us know when yours come through. Movie is on Wednesday.


----------



## Aladora

Not a bad day for me at Rexall!

Spent $83.25, got 176AM! (I realized after I got home that it should have been 180AM, boo!)

But not a bad little shop for me!


----------



## pigletto

I need to step up my airmiles game. I want to have four Disney World tickets by next August. I am 750 AM short of the first one. 
I got the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles Rexall email today, so I'll be heading  in there tonight for milk and eggs etc. Not much but hopefully this weekend sees some deals.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I need to step up my airmiles game. I want to have four Disney World tickets by next August. I am 750 AM short of the first one.
> I got the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles Rexall email today, so I'll be heading  in there tonight for milk and eggs etc. Not much but hopefully this weekend sees some deals.


Ouch that is a lot of points, almost 15k. Good luck.


----------



## allykat73

pigletto said:


> I need to step up my airmiles game. I want to have four Disney World tickets by next August. I am 750 AM short of the first one.
> I got the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles Rexall email today, so I'll be heading  in there tonight for milk and eggs etc. Not much but hopefully this weekend sees some deals.



You can do it!  I have 247 to go for pass #4 this year


----------



## bababear_50

Oh My Gosh! Pigletto and allykat73
I just achieved enough for 1 three day Park Pass. I was worried that I wouldn't collect enough for another Park Pass before next Feb.
If you guys can do 3 or 4 in a year,,,, I better up my game plan.
Hugs Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

How/where do I sign-up for the weekly email coupons for aimiles from Rexall?


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I need to step up my airmiles game. I want to have four Disney World tickets by next August. I am 750 AM short of the first one.
> I got the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles Rexall email today, so I'll be heading  in there tonight for milk and eggs etc. Not much but hopefully this weekend sees some deals.



You can do it.  Here's how.  Calculate the #of AM you need for 3 more passes.  Add what you're short on this one (3775x3+750) 12,075.  That's 1000AM per month or 250AM per week. Plan on doing 200AM per week. Do minimum 50AM per week on milk etc at Rexall, shop at Sobey's for their 50AM meal offer and a few other things.  There will be big bonus weeks to make up for some that you may be a bit short. Do the credit card promo if you can. Pick up the Sobey's gift cards when they are on promotion and use these to pay for your groceries that you earn more AM on.

I started last fall thinking if I could do 1000AM per month I was doing great towards my goal (initially I was saving for a park ticket and airfare to Florida).  Some months I exceeded even my own expectations. It will take a little planning but you can do it. (we're still eating our way through the soup promotion from last fall)


----------



## ottawamom

buyerbrad said:


> How/where do I sign-up for the weekly email coupons for aimiles from Rexall?



Go to Rexall.com and sign up for their newsletter. Alternatively, stop in at Rexall on Fri, Sat or Sun and pick up something small (milk, bread) have them swipe your AM card. There should be a coupon at the bottom of the receipt for spend $30 get 50AM.  That's how I do it most weeks.  The email coupons can be hit and miss.


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> How/where do I sign-up for the weekly email coupons for aimiles from Rexall?


*Make sure you've set your Airmiles Profile up to say you want to receive emails .. there's a tinybox under your email address you need to click *
* Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time.*

*Also sign up for every newsletter/loyalty plan at every sponsor (even if you don't shop there). Some of my coupons from Rexall come from Rexall themselves and others come from Airmiles. I have our Bay account set to transfer those points to Airmiles and that sometimes triggers coupons I can when i shop there for massive extra points (don't shop there often --so expensive!) And because i'm nice here's the link for this week's spend $30 get 50 I used it twice today and figure i'll be able to do at least 2 more trips on Thursday (benefit of being old(er) and married to someone who takes a lot of vitamins & Imodium!)*
*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Aug15/AUG15-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> You can do it.  Here's how.  Calculate the #of AM you need for 3 more passes.  Add what you're short on this one (3775x3+750) 12,075.  That's 1000AM per month or 250AM per week. Plan on doing 200AM per week. Do minimum 50AM per week on milk etc at Rexall, shop at Sobey's for their 50AM meal offer and a few other things.  There will be big bonus weeks to make up for some that you may be a bit short. Do the credit card promo if you can. Pick up the Sobey's gift cards when they are on promotion and use these to pay for your groceries that you earn more AM on.
> 
> I started last fall thinking if I could do 1000AM per month I was doing great towards my goal (initially I was saving for a park ticket and airfare to Florida).  Some months I exceeded even my own expectations. It will take a little planning but you can do it. (we're still eating our way through the soup promotion from last fall)


That's the plan!! Thank you .  My plan is to make up shortfalls with back to school shopping, Christmas shopping, booking airport hotel for our October trip, stocking up on gift cards etc. I made Onyx this year. I started with 300 airmiles in my account last August!  My goal will be four of the Five day passes. If I only get to three and need to buy one out of pocket that is pretty good too! 

Hitting the 50 aimiles a week at Rexall should be pretty easy with the milk/egg strategy. Bread is a horrible price at our Rexall so I'll hit the $30 with various things that are on sale that week. As a family of four we always need something, and accumulating make-up for stocking stuffers for dd19 is easy too.

I went to Sobey's and Rexall last night, spent $208.21 and earned 248 airmiles. $60 of that was the Netflix promo so that account is prepaid for 6 months now too.

So as of right now, I will be at 3032 when these miles post. I will be 518 short for the first five day pass. Then I need another 10,650. So 11,168 in approximately 11 months. I earned over a thousand each of the last two months, so I'm pretty sure I can do this. If not the four tickets, definitely three.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another easy one is 150 AM if you sign up for Texture premium subscription ($14.99/month) for 3 three months.


----------



## worldwidepayne

So can I use my rexall email coupon (50 for $30) more than than once?


----------



## ottawamom

You can do it Pigletto!I just had a thought, we should have something like a countdown ticker for AM to our goal. Might make the voyage there a little more fun.


----------



## bababear_50

worldwidepayne said:


> So can I use my rexall email coupon (50 for $30) more than than once?



Yep
Just separate your order(purchase) into groups of $30.00. 
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I need another 3,000 airmiles to get another Park Ticket,,,my son when realizing how much the Park Tickets are is now eagerly on the airmiles watch with me. I'd like to do this by Christmas time.
Hoping for some good deals this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How long does it take for the tickets to come through to your email?



Kubo and the Two Strings. Mine just arrived by email a moment ago.


----------



## Donald - my hero

worldwidepayne said:


> So can I use my rexall email coupon (50 for $30) more than than once?


*YES!! I've been known to use it up to 4 times in one trip  it requires careful shopping, a calculator, pen and a ton of patience. I come within dollars (or pennies on a few occasions) I was in the store yesterday and heard the announcement "security scan section 5" a few minutes later an employee rounded the corner and said "OH CRAP, it's only you!!!" He went back to the counter and in a stage whisper "it's one of our regular Airmiles hunters" Guess i was taking too long in one section as i juggled my purchases for the biggest bang for my buck. I always have one or two extra things in my basket (or cart in some of the better stores!) in case there is a surprise reduction in an item -- i;ll just not buy it if i don't need to all of my stores are used ot me by now. We have 3 in our city and when i make a trip to Toronto there are at least 4 on my route from the greyhound station to the foot of the  PATH. I always wait until there isn't a line to have my sales rung up because some other customers can get a bit twitched *


----------



## buyerbrad

Just signed up for the Rexall emails. Can somebody post a link to this week's coupon?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here you go buyerbrad, happy hunting*
*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Aug15/AUG15-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## Debbie

Went to Rexall today. I don't usually, since, like Sobey's I don't have any close by.  I didn't really need anything, (had already bought my bread at The Bread Box, and didn't need milk), so it was a bit of a challenge to get to $30. BUT, I bought insect repellent for our January Caribbean cruise (on sale), shampoo for myself and DH (buy 1 get one free AND 5 AM-got 2 of 2 kinds-on sale to boot), cottage cheese, cookies, Fibre 1 (all on sale), a comb to replace the one that DD "borrowed" and took to Finland, and topped up with gum to make the $30. Note: the cashier told me that I was this close, so bought the gum. 60 points= Used my AMEX, so that's another few points.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> You can do it Pigletto!I just had a thought, we should have something like a countdown ticker for AM to our goal. Might make the voyage there a little more fun.


*I clearly have too much time on my hands because I've been working on this for an HOUR! this is to see if it worked -- i'll come back and edit once i have it working (semi)flawlessly OK -- i'm gonna need someone to tell me if you can see all the parts of my signature now or not?? my name & Donald HAVE TO BE THERE --- that's who i am around here -- been my siggy since the original screen name when the boards were an infant. I found that i had to set my "weight" as a negative amount -- both goal and current if i wanted it to show how many i still need to earn -- otherwise it kept saying "goal completed" URGH .. I set it to public and show weight ....*


----------



## Debbie

Yes, I can see it Love the "weight"  LOL


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone jumping on this board with a bunch of us posting those tickers is going to think Canadians have a huge weight problem.  Too funny! But it looks like it works. It will be our inside joke here on the Canadian AM Thread.

Jacqueline you are a truly creative digitally gifted person.  Thanks for your work.  Now you'll have to tell the rest of us how to do it.

Anyone later to the game on this.  We changed the tickers to "Savings tickers" so a lot of the weight references won't make sense anymore


----------



## Aladora

If you are okay without it being a Disney ticker, this site has savings tickers you can use!

TickerFactory


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone jumping on this board with a bunch of us posting those tickers is going to think Canadians have a huge weight problem.  Too funny! But it looks like it works. It will be our inside joke here on the Canadian AM Thread.
> 
> Jacqueline you are a truly creative digitally gifted person.  Thanks for your work.  Now you'll have to tell the rest of us how to do it.


*You'll notice that the ticker has changed and is MUCH more appropriate! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction @Aladora!*


----------



## bababear_50

So I made a quick trip to Sobeys because Jacquline mentioned crackers......and I thought maybe they still have my Mc Vitties cookies--Yes they did.
I picked up a few airmile deals
I love those cracked pepper Carrs crackers and they even had some cheese ones.
Spent $113.00
Total airmiles 255.
I am quite happy with this shopping.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Now I can't see your 'weight' AM ticker.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Now I can't see your 'weight' AM ticker.


*Can you see it now? i was "fixing" it STILL fixing it URGH*


----------



## Debbie

Yes! I do! I made mine, too! Hopefully, I will be able to change it each week.


----------



## bababear_50

I made one at Ticket  Factory,,thanks Aladora.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's easy to change and update #'s.  Just click on your ticker.  It will take you to the website.  Enter your PIN and update data.  Save it and it magically appears on your ticker on DIS.  I've played with it a couple of times now.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can you see it now? i was "fixing" it STILL fixing it URGH*


Very Nice Donald. Are you saving for 7 day passes? notice your ticker at 3920. IMHO the best value is the 5 day, then you can upgrade there cheaper. Unless you need to do |FP for those extra days. Just a thought and be able to collect more tickets quicker.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Very Nice Donald. Are you saving for 7 day passes? notice your ticker at 3920. IMHO the best value is the 5 day, then you can upgrade there cheaper. Unless you need to do |FP for those extra days. Just a thought and be able to collect more tickets quicker.


*Nope, already got both of our passes .. working towards the car rental now!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Love the AM tickers!  Sadly I will have to save my am for dd's competitive sports travel and not Disney after our next trip.   At least am helps cut down those costs!


----------



## pigletto

Thanks for the ticker inspiration everyone!! It's nice to have the visual motivator! 
I originally had my total goal listed, but I've changed it to show how far I need to go for each ticket. I'll be ordering as soon as the miles are in my account.


----------



## Debbie

I just did my calculations. I'm hoping for a GC deal soon, because I need to average 125 AM a week...and my pantry is full. I don't need to buy for back to school, either. I have signed up for the Listen Up! deal and the Texture deal-I've been wanting to get DH's hearing tested for years, but I anticipate it is selective listening.  And I've looked at Texture since it was Next Issue, so that is not an extra either!


----------



## Debbie

Had to run into Foodland to pick up some mini angelcakes for my mom's birthday. I got:

angelcake 5AM
turkey burgers 10AM (plus, since I bought 2, I got the third package free)
Whipped cream 5AM
Pork and beans 3AM
Carr's crackers 20 AM 
Sensations Cookies 9AM
Sensations Sweet and Salty 7AM
Spent $55.02-bonus 13AM
So 72 AM for $55. I can call it a win!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> So 72 AM for $55. I can call it a win!


*Hubby says anything better than a buck a mile is a win so you definitely qualify! *
*And my balance just jumped by 18 miles and i  have NO idea why?*


----------



## pigletto

The Ontario Rexall flyer is up at Saveland. It's Spend $40 and 40 Airmiles. That's a dud for me, but I made a list and I will use the Spend $30 get 50airmiles coupon for milk/bread/eggs etc and then get a couple things in the flyer with bonus miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352

Seriously how much Milk does an average family drink,,(I hate milk).I feel like writing Metro a letter and asking if they are intentionally trying to go out of business.
I am going to visit my local store and just walk around to see if there are any store specific airmile specials.
Last year I found a few before back to school for paper products,,here's hoping"!
Come on Sobeys and Foodland! Please!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352
> 
> Seriously how much Milk does an average family drink,,(I hate milk).I feel like writing Metro a letter and asking if they are intentionally trying to go out of business.
> I am going to visit my local store and just walk around to see if there are any store specific airmile specials.
> Last year I found a few before back to school for paper products,,here's hoping"!
> Come on Sobeys and Foodland! Please!!
> Hugs Mel


*I so agree! We went to Metro just before dinner because, well ... the cupboards and fridge were empty (and still are) and we had a targeted coupon for Canada Dry plus it was a flyer deal. We walked the store and there was NOTHING else that even remotely on sale never mind having AM. when i got home and saw tomorrow's flyer i thought SERIOUSLY?? THREE bags of milk? At least the points for using our AMEX posted today --another 195*


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys (ontario) doesn't seem to have anything that great, usual meal deals for 50 or 25, no gift card deals 

I agree with the Metro milk thing! And it's for chocolate milk! Admittedly I could use that much cream if it has a good date, I do like my coffee nice and creamy  

I love your tickers! I am not sure what I'm saving for but the idea is neat, and motivating.


----------



## ottawamom

With the Metro sale I don't think you have to purchase 3 bags of milk.  I read it that so long as you purchased 3 of the grouped items you would get the AM.  I plan on getting two milks and a margarine.

But yes the store pretty much sucks these days as far as AM goes


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys (ontario) doesn't seem to have anything that great, usual meal deals for 50 or 25, no gift card deals
> 
> I agree with the Metro milk thing! And it's for chocolate milk! Admittedly I could use that much cream if it has a good date, I do like my coffee nice and creamy
> 
> I love your tickers! I am not sure what I'm saving for but the idea is neat, and motivating.


Where are you seeing Sobey's? I can never get a look at that flyer before they release it on Thursdays.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Pigletto
I can't see the Ontario one either,,I did look through the Sobeys Atlantic Canada one and they had some good deals but no new Ontario one that I could see.Maybe Hdrolfe means last weeks (current) one.
Hugs Mel


----------



## worldwidepayne

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352
> 
> Seriously how much Milk does an average family drink,,(I hate milk).I feel like writing Metro a letter and asking if they are intentionally trying to go out of business.
> I am going to visit my local store and just walk around to see if there are any store specific airmile specials.
> Last year I found a few before back to school for paper products,,here's hoping"!
> Come on Sobeys and Foodland! Please!!
> Hugs Mel


I have to say this one suits my family just fine.   We drink milk every dinner time,  and the kids love chocolate milk (all five of them).  Also,  chocolate milk has a longer expiry date so i can stock up a bit.   For once, Metro is offering something I can use.   Their offers have been terrible all summer long.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Safeway has a ton of bonus AM in their flyer this week on things I need and use - milk, yogurt, cheese, cereal, salad dressing, taco seasoning.  And on sale.  Plus bonus when you spend $95 or $150.  I figure I can get about 500 am this weekend easily.  Will report back after my shopping this weekend!

I made Onyx as well.  Not sure what that means - doubt I will be getting a personal shopper for anything! lol,


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Where are you seeing Sobey's? I can never get a look at that flyer before they release it on Thursdays.



My flyers are normally delivered on Wednesday by the time I get home from work.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> I made Onyx as well.  Not sure what that means - doubt I will be getting a personal shopper for anything! lol,



Congratulations! Welcome to the dark side. (black ONYX card) The only real plus is access to airline tickets and your miles don't expire.  Not that any of us here keep those points around that long.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> My flyers are normally delivered on Wednesday by the time I get home from work.



Neat! Sobey's around here is never before Thursday. And I agree.. I saw it this morning and it's nothing great. I am going to have to really work to get up to 250 this week.

I got my Onyx cards in the mail yesterday. As far as I can tell that's about the only difference. There are some perks I am unlikely to use. But Dh and I joked about acting really mysterious if a cashier asks us about them. "I'm sorry, I can't tell you that." 

I am thinking I will do the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles coupon twice at Rexall this week. It will be a good week for stocking stuffers. I am sure I can hit one $30 spend with that. I will try to concentrate on bonus offers as well. Then I will get the 50 airmile meal deal at Sobey's twice. That should get me up to around 200 airmiles for spending $80 or $90. I am pretty sure I can make up the other 50 I need with bonus deals and Sobey's targeted offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Crackers for me this week.
I might just stock up for the winter months.
The Carrs cheese melt ones are very good.
Buy 2 x $249=4.98= 20 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Neat! Sobey's around here is never before Thursday. And I agree.. I saw it this morning and it's nothing great. I am going to have to really work to get up to 250 this week.
> 
> I got my Onyx cards in the mail yesterday. As far as I can tell that's about the only difference. There are some perks I am unlikely to use. But Dh and I joked about acting really mysterious if a cashier asks us about them. "I'm sorry, I can't tell you that."
> 
> I am thinking I will do the Spend $30 get 50 airmiles coupon twice at Rexall this week. It will be a good week for stocking stuffers. I am sure I can hit one $30 spend with that. I will try to concentrate on bonus offers as well. Then I will get the 50 airmile meal deal at Sobey's twice. That should get me up to around 200 airmiles for spending $80 or $90. I am pretty sure I can make up the other 50 I need with bonus deals and Sobey's targeted offers.



Thanks..your comment about stocking suffers reminded me I needed to pu the axe body wash and spray on sale with bonus am til today! Which I will save for stocking stuffers!


----------



## bababear_50

worldwidepayne said:


> I have to say this one suits my family just fine.   We drink milk every dinner time,  and the kids love chocolate milk (all five of them).  Also,  chocolate milk has a longer expiry date so i can stock up a bit.   For once, Metro is offering something I can use.   Their offers have been terrible all summer long.



I should think before I post...I come from a family of 5 kids and we "kids" would have loved it.

Hugs to you Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks..your comment about stocking suffers reminded me I needed to pu the axe body wash and spray on sale with bonus am til today! Which I will save for stocking stuffers!



I know people love Axe but it reminds me that I am going back to work soon and it's in a school where sometimes with all the mixes of Axe and other lovely sprays the staff can't breathe.
We try to tell them a little dab will do.LOL
Hugs from Mel who doesn't want to go back to work.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My flyers are normally delivered on Wednesday by the time I get home from work.



Hi Hon
So you are now officially our Airmiles AEIS (Airmiles Early Inside Source),,thanks for posting
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say it is a "hard" shopping week.  Rexall earlier in the week 54AM. Rexall today 58AM, Metro 73AM.  Hope to get to Sobey's tomorrow should be good for 80-130AM should make it up and over my 250AM target for the week but only just. I hope some big bonuses come soon as my account is about to go to zero when I get park ticket #4.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We hit ONYX level for the 3rd year in a row -- and this is the quickest we've ever done it, last year was a squeak by on about the 15th of December *

*We just glanced thru the Sobeys flyer together and discovered that for us it should be a great weekend! Steak .. YES PLEASE, Chicken thighs YES, hubby has some serious tummy issues at times that's all he can eat, mini cheese crossiants? sure who doesn't love a tiny yummy buttery bite?,water crackers YES of course I'll buy more of those, might look at the frozen Marie Calendar's meals to have when our kids drop in, the pork chop meal deal YES, even might do the peach & cheese one Add to that all the amazing ones that tend to be on the shelves in our store (yup it's ours now even though it's an hour round trip commute) Anyone know when that great Villagio bread deal is over?*


----------



## bababear_50

What "good' mom wouldn't give their daughter in law a bag of Hob Nob biscuits and crackers with a bottle of wine for their new home?
Score 240 airmiles at Sobeys
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HEY .. everyone get the email a few minutes ago about the "Airmiles Prize Pool"???? In case you haven't yet .. here's the link (cause i'm nice like that!)*
*https://www.airmilesprizepool.ca/en...-_-EN/NATIONAL-_-31018/Awareness-PrizeContest*

*Now if anyone can figure out how to actually "play" the Watermelon game, i'd love to know the secret since I've tried it in all 3 browsers AND on my Kindle and no luck -- click till i'm blue in the face and nothing is happening. *

*HEY just got another e-mail with a coupon for Rexall to use next Mon-Thurs -- spend $40.00 get 60 ... much better than the flyer stated spend $40.00 get 40. here's the link to that*
*https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=2e867d63a4c654249d0bda1bfffb6fb4*
*OH MAN .. another e-mail from Lowes this time ...*
*https://www.lowes.ca/articles/air-m...um=Email&utm_content=Main&utm_campaign=August*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *HEY .. everyone get the email a few minutes ago about the "Airmiles Prize Pool"???? In case you haven't yet .. here's the link (cause i'm nice like that!)*
> *https://www.airmilesprizepool.ca/en...-_-EN/NATIONAL-_-31018/Awareness-PrizeContest*
> 
> *Now if anyone can figure out how to actually "play" the Watermelon game, i'd love to know the secret since I've tried it in all 3 browsers AND on my Kindle and no luck -- click till i'm blue in the face and nothing is happening. *
> 
> *HEY just got another e-mail with a coupon for Rexall to use next Mon-Thurs -- spend $40.00 get 60 ... much better than the flyer stated spend $40.00 get 40. here's the link to that*
> *https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=2e867d63a4c654249d0bda1bfffb6fb4*
> *OH MAN .. another e-mail from Lowes this time ...*
> *https://www.lowes.ca/articles/air-m...um=Email&utm_content=Main&utm_campaign=August*



Watermelon game doesn't seem to work.  Won't even let me enter my number.


----------



## Aladora

damo said:


> Watermelon game doesn't seem to work.  Won't even let me enter my number.



Worked for me in Chrome.


----------



## pigletto

Wouldn't let me enter my number. I'm using Chrome. I'll wait and see if it isn't working better tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up Donald!


----------



## star72232

I couldn't get the watermelon game to work until DH killed the ad blocker/pop up blocker. In fact, nothing on the airmiles shop works until we turn them off.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi guys
i chomped away at the watermelon and got two free entries---I did have to unclick ad block.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just wanted to mention that
MSN posted that
http://www.msn.com/en-ca/foodanddri...ckpile/ss-BBoe1S8?li=AAggsmr&ocid=mailsignout

Crackers, and Sports Drinks and Soup are three of the essential foods you should stock pile.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

I don't think I have ad block.  How would I turn it off?


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> I don't think I have ad block.  How would I turn it off?


I didn't have adblock on (I followed these instructions.. http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Adblock). What ended up working for me was to not follow the link from here, but just to sign in to my account the regular way, and then search for the promo (it was on the bottom of the main page), and follow the instructions from there. Not sure why it worked, but it did .


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I didn't have adblock on (I followed these instructions.. http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Adblock). What ended up working for me was to not follow the link from here, but just to sign in to my account the regular way, and then search for the promo (it was on the bottom of the main page), and follow the instructions from there. Not sure why it worked, but it did .



Ooh, that worked for me too!  Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - the Villagio deal is still on at Sobey's

Just back from what I thought was going to be a boring Sobey's shop.  Walked the aisles after picking up the items on my list and managed to rack up 253AM. I will have enough AM next week to get my ticket. Yay!

My son is off to Cuba next week so he's now taking two boxes of tampons (spend 6.99 get 25AM) with him to leave for housekeeping (stranger thing is he was actually thrilled when I handed them to him and told him what they were for)

I just need to add 19AM to DH account (too impatient to wait for LCBO newsletter sign-up to come through) and I'll be good for the last park ticket.

New goal. Flights for 5.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> What ended up working for me was to not follow the link from here, but just to sign in to my account the regular way, and then search for the promo (it was on the bottom of the main page), and follow the instructions from there. Not sure why it worked, but it did .



*That worked for me too but the stupid thing still hung up --- ended up getting 2 free entries BUT the skill testing question to get the 2 times the Airmiles bonus i found just popped up and said "isn't that the pits you entered the wrong answer" UHM i didn't even get a question to answer phooey! OH well, i have a potential 750 AM coming our way if in fact hubby stayed on the Airmiles portal when he ordered his uber expensive work computer thru the Dell site (fingers crossed!)*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So I spent $153 at Safeway and got 658 AM.  However, I should have received 698...the cashier missed ringing in two of my taco seasonings ($1 each) so missed out on 40 bonus for that.  I guess I can go back and say hey you forgot to charge me for these, and get them.  LOL.  Now I don't even feel bad for being undercharged since technically I got ripped off AM!! ha.

Anyways, still happy with my AM haul for today!


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> So I spent $153 at Safeway and got 658 AM.  However, I should have received 698...the cashier missed ringing in two of my taco seasonings ($1 each) so missed out on 40 bonus for that.  I guess I can go back and say hey you forgot to charge me for these, and get them.  LOL.  Now I don't even feel bad for being undercharged since technically I got ripped off AM!! ha.
> 
> Anyways, still happy with my AM haul for today!


HOLY COW! It sounds like the Safeway bonuses are way higher  Sobey's. Taco seasoning might get 5 airmiles here if you bought 2. But 40? No way. That's almost $70 in airmiles for spending $153. Was it a very very good promo week or is it always like that?! If so.. I'm moving.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> HOLY COW! It sounds like the Safeway bonuses are way higher  Sobey's. Taco seasoning might get 5 airmiles here if you bought 2. But 40? No way. That's almost $70 in airmiles for spending $153. Was it a very very good promo week or is it always like that?! If so.. I'm moving.



No it's not always like that.  Last month or so they've had spend $150 get 190 bonus on the weekends plus some other bonus items.  Usually I can't spend enough to get to $150 as I find a lot of their stuff overpriced.  This weekend had some good sales on cereal, cheese, salad dressings, yogurt, frozen pizza etc. all with bonus AM.  LOL - the taco seasoning wasn't buy 2 get 40 bonus it was buy 10 for $1 each get 40 bonus.  She only rang up 8 so I didn't get those 40 am.  Cereal was buy 3 get 75 bonus - I got 9.


----------



## Mollygirl21

momof2gr8kids said:


> No it's not always like that.  Last month or so they've had spend $150 get 190 bonus on the weekends plus some other bonus items.  Usually I can't spend enough to get to $150 as I find a lot of their stuff overpriced.  This weekend had some good sales on cereal, cheese, salad dressings, yogurt, frozen pizza etc. all with bonus AM.  LOL - the taco seasoning wasn't buy 2 get 40 bonus it was buy 10 for $1 each get 40 bonus.  She only rang up 8 so I didn't get those 40 am.  Cereal was buy 3 get 75 bonus - I got 9.



Wow - my current offer from Sobeys is "spend $150 and get 30 bonus airmiles". 30  I'm jealous of the offers outside of Atlantic Cda! Although I did get 130 AM at Lawtons yesterday and spent $78.


----------



## ottawamom

Any ONYX AM members in the Toronto area! (or anyone heading to Toronto)

AM has a deal on right now under events and attractions.  Canada's Wonderland One Day Admission (use before Aug 31) 1 Airmile.  Yes that is "One" AM. Limit of two tickets per ONYX memeber.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Any ONYX AM members in the Toronto area! (or anyone heading to Toronto)
> 
> AM has a deal on right now under events and attractions.  Canada's Wonderland One Day Admission (use before Aug 31) 1 Airmile.  Yes that is "One" AM. Limit of two tickets per ONYX memeber.


What really,,,hang on gotta check


----------



## mort1331

mort1331 said:


> What really,,,hang on gotta check





ottawamom said:


> Any ONYX AM members in the Toronto area! (or anyone heading to Toronto)
> 
> AM has a deal on right now under events and attractions.  Canada's Wonderland One Day Admission (use before Aug 31) 1 Airmile.  Yes that is "One" AM. Limit of two tickets per ONYX memeber.


Hate that website, cant find it!! What area by chance Ottawamom. Thanks


----------



## mort1331

mort1331 said:


> Hate that website, cant find it!! What area by chance Ottawamom. Thanks


Ok found it, but it says 3 weeks for shipping,,WHAT????. On hold right now and find out if I can have an email confirmation for it. Let you all know.


----------



## mort1331

Ok after an hour on phone with Onyx, they gave me a big fat ? on the whole issue. Said go to checkout and process it because they couldnt believe that it was 1 AM. No way to get tickets emailed either. So it is only 2 AM lets see how quick it comes.
That being said, if there are any GTA Onyx members that would like to try it for me as well, need 4 tickets, only allowed 2. I will travel and pick them up and buy you a beer or coffee.
pm me and let me know,.thanks, and thanks to Ottawamum


----------



## pigletto

I can't find it anywhere on the site and could really use them! Where do I go to find them???


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I can't find it anywhere on the site and could really use them! Where do I go to find them???


after enterining into dream rewards, then events and attractions, then into airmiles exclusive events, NOT attractions and sports. You will find it there. Tried a couple of ways to get more than 2 tickets but couldnt.
Also delivery could be 3 weeks, but I will risk 2 AM for that risk
Good luck


----------



## ottawamom

Mort1331, Let us know when the tickets arrive.  I imagine you will have them before the end of next week. Sorry I'm so far away or I would offer to get the other 2 tickets for you. (It's always good to keep tabs on how efficiently they process orders.)


----------



## bababear_50

I tried to get a couple for Canada's wonderland but it doesn't show up for me.?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> after enterining into dream rewards, then events and attractions, then into airmiles exclusive events, NOT attractions and sports. You will find it there. Tried a couple of ways to get more than 2 tickets but couldnt.
> Also delivery could be 3 weeks, but I will risk 2 AM for that risk
> Good luck


Can you still see them available as of 3:05 pm?
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Yup still there 340pm


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Mort1331, Let us know when the tickets arrive.  I imagine you will have them before the end of next week. Sorry I'm so far away or I would offer to get the other 2 tickets for you. (It's always good to keep tabs on how efficiently they process orders.)


will do


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> will do



I messaged you.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Yup still there 340pm


Ok I was trying to get them for you Mort1331 but I am gold member not Onyx,,sorry.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Thanks mort, I was able to order them and will give them to dd and her boyfriend. They are broke students and will be really excited. 
The way I am reading the August 31st is not as the use by deadline, but the order deadline. It's says until August 31st or until supplies last. I'm reading that as they may be out of tickets by August 31st. I could be wrong though.
I've always received my Disney tickets really fast so hopefully these come quickly. 
Are we sure they aren't being emailed? My Kubo and the two strings order said 3 weeks for delivery and those went to email.


----------



## Mollygirl21

My local Sobeys has the gift card offer this weekend but it's terrible - $200 in gift cards gets you 50 AM


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I was trying to get them for you Mort1331 but I am gold member not Onyx,,sorry.
> Hugs Mel


No worries, thanks, Fellow Canadian is helping out. Thanks to all, see it they come in early.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Thanks mort, I was able to order them and will give them to dd and her boyfriend. They are broke students and will be really excited.
> The way I am reading the August 31st is not as the use by deadline, but the order deadline. It's says until August 31st or until supplies last. I'm reading that as they may be out of tickets by August 31st. I could be wrong though.
> I've always received my Disney tickets really fast so hopefully these come quickly.
> Are we sure they aren't being emailed? My Kubo and the two strings order said 3 weeks for delivery and those went to email.


I hope we are being emailed, but I don't know. When ordering Kubo did it just say at checkout, general mail?


----------



## ottawamom

For Kubo, when you purchased them it said that they would be shipped within 3 weeks.  The terms and conditions section said they would email them.


----------



## mort1331

Unless otherwise stated, your reward certificate(s) will be shipped within 3 weeks. To facilitate a seamless fulfillment process, please ensure that your shipping & e-mail addresses are up to date.
Hope that means we might have them emailed????? We will keep you posted


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mollygirl21 said:


> My local Sobeys has the gift card offer this weekend but it's terrible - $200 in gift cards gets you 50 AM



Same offer for me as well.  Where is your local store?


----------



## pigletto

With all of the other excitement yesterday I forgot to post my shopping totals. Yesterday turned out to be a pretty good shop at Sobey's.

We did two separate transactions to be able to get some deals twice. But the totals are $175.73 spent, and then $13.50 in Checkout 51 rebates on that, and 243 airmiles earned.

I need to get to 250 a week to meet my goal and I need a few things from Rexall so I will go there tomorrow with whatever targeted coupon shows up in my inbox.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I need to get to 250 a week to meet my goal and I need a few things from Rexall so I will go there tomorrow with whatever targeted coupon shows up in my inbox.


*I posted the link to this week's coupon but it was cluttered in with several other links so here it is on it's own! *
*https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=2e867d63a4c654249d0bda1bfffb6fb4*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I posted the link to this week's coupon but it was cluttered in with several other links so here it is on it's own! *
> *https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=2e867d63a4c654249d0bda1bfffb6fb4*


Thanks so much!! I don't usually get my coupon until Monday. I will use this for sure .


----------



## worldwidepayne

What an awesome tip about the Wonderland tickets.   Thanks so much.   If only I could get 7!


----------



## bababear_50

Think I will check out Metro
and see how much the scotties facial tissues are?
 buy two and get 15 airmiles,,this is posted on the airmiles website.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Think I will check out Metro
> and see how much the scotties facial tissues are?
> buy two and get 15 airmiles,,this is posted on the airmiles website.
> Hugs Mel


*Don't know about that cause we use Royale BUT we did buy the Sponge towels  and the flyer has the products side by side and only one price is listed-- they were 4.99 each --2 get 15 Also got the finish dishwasher stuff tablets 6.99 and rinse stuff 9.99 got 15 (not excellent return BUT we needed both)*
*First trip in a long time that we earned more than 7 -- total count=50 but we still did MUCH better at Sobeys I keep forgetting to mention how much we LOVE shopping at "our" Sobeys -- we use the self-check lane whenever possible and theirs is like a GAME! Scan your Airmiles first thing and then every item you scan it speaks the price of the product AND it shows up on the screen how many Airmiles you earned on each product .. no way to miss getting what you have planned.*


----------



## bababear_50

It's been awhile since I've been over to my local Metro--I was in and out in no time at all.
Customer staff not very friendly.
2 lysol toilet bowel cleaners $3.99 each=15 airmiles
2 packages of six in each package scotties facial tissues (cause you know the minute I get back to work I'm going to pick up a million germs.$4.99 each=15 airmiles (actually this is not a bad price for 3 ply).
Pretty dinner Napkins--going to use them for Xmas dinner. 2 x $3.99=10 airmiles
Dairy--yep sons said they wanted the chocolate milk and got some whip cream and coffee creamer.=20airmiles
Total 41.40 spent
61 airmiles
Definitely prefer shopping at Sobeys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

Hey all, in case there are some ladies who haven't made it to Sobeys yet, they had Always on for $6.99 (for the large pack) and 20 AM for each purchased. Needless to say we are well-stocked and have some to donate as well. I don't think it was advertised, but was at our local ON store. Between that, the 50 AM bonus meal and some other in-store promos, we ended up with over 300 AM for $150, so good day for me!


----------



## DilEmma

I got an email this morning from AirMiles letting me know my Wonderland tickets have been shipped. They enclosed the tracking number so delivery is by post, not email.

Thanks for posting the deal ottawamom!


----------



## damo

DilEmma said:


> I got an email this morning from AirMiles letting me know my Wonderland tickets have been shipped. They enclosed the tracking number so delivery is by post, not email.
> 
> Thanks for posting the deal ottawamom!



I got the same email.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No email for me yet but I waited to order them until I could find out if my son and his wife still like going.... without saying why! I put his address in so the tickets will show up at his door..... wonder if he'll stop bugging us about our Airmile escapades!!!!!! *


----------



## mort1331

DilEmma said:


> I got an email this morning from AirMiles letting me know my Wonderland tickets have been shipped. They enclosed the tracking number so delivery is by post, not email.
> 
> Thanks for posting the deal ottawamom!





damo said:


> I got the same email.





Donald - my hero said:


> *No email for me yet but I waited to order them until I could find out if my son and his wife still like going.... without saying why! I put his address in so the tickets will show up at his door..... wonder if he'll stop bugging us about our Airmile escapades!!!!!! *


Just got home to the same message. Lets see how our tax dollars are working. Crossing fingers for before the end of the week.


----------



## pigletto

I also have the same email. It will be interesting to see how long they take for each of us.


----------



## mort1331

well if they all go delivered today, lets see what area of Ontario the post office likes


----------



## ottawamom

So glad so many of you were able to take advantage of the Wonderland Deal.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> So glad so many of you were able to take advantage of the Wonderland Deal.


All because of you...THANKS MOM,,,Moms always know what the kids want


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> So glad so many of you were able to take advantage of the Wonderland Deal.


Thank YOU!!! I wouldn't have even thought to look. DD and her boyfriend are very grateful. Somehow this turned into me giving her gas and parking money as well though.


----------



## bababear_50

Just ordered my first Disney Park Pass and am working one number 2....................
Yeah.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Yahweh

ottawamom said:


> Mort1331, Let us know when the tickets arrive.  I imagine you will have them before the end of next week. Sorry I'm so far away or I would offer to get the other 2 tickets for you. (It's always good to keep tabs on how efficiently they process orders.)



I ordered an air-miles ticket a few weeks ago and it was here within 5 day.  They express post it.


----------



## mort1331

Yahweh said:


> I ordered an air-miles ticket a few weeks ago and it was here within 5 day.  They express post it.


hope so,thanks


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Just ordered by first Disney Park Pass and am working one number 2....................
> Yeah.
> Hugs Mel


welcome to the club...lol


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Just ordered by first Disney Park Pass and am working one number 2....................
> Yeah.
> Hugs Mel


Congrats! It's a great feeling isn't it?!
When tomorrow's points post I should be pretty close to getting my first 5 day pass of the 4 passes I need for August 2017. I should be able to order it in early September. 

I am slightly hesitant to get the ticket because free dining should be offered for the time period I am looking at and I would need to get tickets from Disney to qualify for the package. However, I am thinking it makes more sense for us to do a room discount at a Deluxe or stay at Bonnet Creek so I will probably go ahead and order.


----------



## damo

Coupon for tomorrow at Rexall....spend $50 get 110 AM....check your emails.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Coupon for tomorrow at Rexall....spend $50 get 110 AM....check your emails.


My coupons are only ever good for Monday-Thursday. I'll get it on Monday, but it's a good one so I'm happy to use it!


----------



## bababear_50

The Rexall one is good for me. Now I just have to convince my sons that they need to stock up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Congrats! It's a great feeling isn't it?!
> When tomorrow's points post I should be pretty close to getting my first 5 day pass of the 4 passes I need for August 2017. I should be able to order it in early September.
> 
> I am slightly hesitant to get the ticket because free dining should be offered for the time period I am looking at and I would need to get tickets from Disney to qualify for the package. However, I am thinking it makes more sense for us to do a room discount at a Deluxe or stay at Bonnet Creek so I will probably go ahead and order.



Yep it is a great feeling
You are ambitious Pigletto.
I usually stay in DVC (Old key West or Animal Kingdom), but when I haven't I've always found the room discount to be better than the free dinning. I've heard great things about Bonnet Creek.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Yep it is a great feeling
> You are ambitious Pigletto.
> I usually stay in DVC (Old key West or Animal Kingdom), but when I haven't I've always found the room discount to be better than the free dinning. I've heard great things about Bonnet Creek.
> Hugs Mel


Ambitious or a Disney addict ?

I think it's most likely that I will get to 3 passes and buy the 4th, but I might as well shoot for 4. Especially since I am so close to the first. I am also hoping that a Sobey's gift card promo comes up and that could take a big chunk out of another pass.
We stayed at Bonnet Creek last time and loved it and the space. We want to stay onsite this time, but I am reluctant to squeeze four of us back into one room for a week. I will have to see how it all plays out budget wise.


----------



## ottawamom

Note to everyone! The Rexall coupon is a one day only coupon. For Thursday Aug 25th.

I plan on making use of it.  Don't know what I'm getting yet but I'll find something.


----------



## DizzyDis

for those who have the coupon, is it linked to your account (i.e., can you forward if some of us haven't received it?)


----------



## bababear_50

Going to try something
DizzyDis

http://www.rexall.ca/pages/specialoffers
click on promotions


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Going to try something
> DizzyDis
> 
> http://www.rexall.ca/pages/specialoffers
> click on promotions


yup it works, thanks, might have to find and try a rexall now


----------



## ottawamom

Just got an amusing email from Airmiles.  My order has been shipped.  It's the Kubo and the two strings voucher for the movie August 17 (which they emailed to me August 15).  They are being shipped Express Post and I should receive them anyday.

The right hand has no idea what the left hand is doing in that organization somedays.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Just got an amusing email from Airmiles.  My order has been shipped.  It's the Kubo and the two strings voucher for the movie August 17 (which they emailed to me August 15).  They are being shipped Express Post and I should receive them anyday.
> 
> The right hand has no idea what the left hand is doing in that organization somedays.


Geez. Shaking my head on that one!


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles update for myself--my sons are buying their own Disney World Tickets for this year so.................I get to start saving for my Universal pass for 2018.....................I am alittle happy about this!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Metro has a deal, get 50 AM for buying a $50 Gap/Old navy gift card, or Sears I think. I wish I hadn't already done back to school shopping! 
Sobeys has a few interesting deals but I think they had similar last year and they were a better deal. One is buy 6 of certain products and get 75 AM, the other is buy 5 of the specific breakfast items and get 100 AM. I am not sure either is a great deal given the cost of the items. No gift card deal this week  
Rexall looks to have spend $50 get 100 AM, so the one day coupon to get 110 AM is a better deal. 

I think I did well last weekend, earned only 190 AM but all on stuff I needed. I do prefer Rexall for posting them so quickly! I hate waiting on Metro and Sobeys to post


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Metro has a deal, get 50 AM for buying a $50 Gap/Old navy gift card, or Sears I think. I wish I hadn't already done back to school shopping!
> Sobeys has a few interesting deals but I think they had similar last year and they were a better deal. One is buy 6 of certain products and get 75 AM, the other is buy 5 of the specific breakfast items and get 100 AM. I am not sure either is a great deal given the cost of the items. No gift card deal this week
> Rexall looks to have spend $50 get 100 AM, so the one day coupon to get 110 AM is a better deal.
> 
> I think I did well last weekend, earned only 190 AM but all on stuff I needed. I do prefer Rexall for posting them so quickly! I hate waiting on Metro and Sobeys to post




Thanks for posting the new airmile deals.
I know what you mean about Sobeys taking so long to post--I'm waiting on 600 airmiles to post from them.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our Sobeys has buy $200 in Sobeys GC's and get 50 AM. Not great, but worth it for us as we always shop there.

Hubby's points are really close to getting our DD8's 5-day pass.  Just waiting on 500+ from Sobeys and likely 200+ from his Sobeys mastercard (triple air miles for the first three months, each month)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We were in Toronto yesterday and today and when i checked my E-mail in Union and found the coupon for Rexall i knew i had to get home and share it, glad to see you're all taking care of each other!!! *

*Thanks for the heads up about Sobeys & the gift cards at Metro .. i smell another good weekend for us WOOT*

*for anyone who hasn't found the link for the coupon here you go*
*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Aug24/AUG25-AM110COUPON-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## ottawamom

We're just one big crazy Airmiles collecting family!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG ... i just checked my balance (cause i'm mildly obsessed like that) and i've had 997 post since I left at 10:30 yesterday morning!!! Hubby  bought a laptop thru Dell.ca and it was one of the get 5X promotion AND the final trickle down expense from my Westjet flight screw up ended up actually posting another 12 AM thru Expedia (didn't actually need to pay more it was just some movement on my account -- i guess showed as a change?? who cares why!) Just look at my car zipping along, no question we'll earn enough for the rental now *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG ... i just checked my balance (cause i'm mildly obsessed like that) and i've had 997 post since I left at 10:30 yesterday morning!!! Hubby  bought a laptop thru Dell.ca and it was one of the get 5X promotion AND the final trickle down expense from my Westjet flight screw up ended up actually posting another 12 AM thru Expedia (didn't actually need to pay more it was just some movement on my account -- i guess showed as a change?? who cares why!) Just look at my car zipping along, no question we'll earn enough for the rental now *


Careful! You might get a speeding ticket! I checked mine and I had some post, too. Considering I only shopped once last week we're good!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks Ottawamom for the heads up on the Onyx Wonderland deal.  I'm nowhere near there, but I ordered 2 for a coworker that lives in the area!


----------



## pigletto

I had over 400 airmiles post this morning from last week alone. I was only expecting around 300 so I will go through them and see what else posted. This weekends shop will get me to my first ticket !
I saw the Ontario Sobey's flyer and between the 50 airmile meal deal, and a few bonus offers (specifically the breakfast items for 100 airmiles) I should easily get to 200 or so without spending much.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Is going to be a great air miles week!   Foodland is offering a gc special.   200 am for $150 gift card.   And the great thing is that gc can be used at Sobeys and Fresh Co. as well.  Plus I like their orange juice deal (buy 4 @3.49 and get 75 miles). These offers plus others in Sobeys and metro mean I'm going to be well over 1000 am this week.   Weeeeeeee!


----------



## ottawamom

worldwidepayne said:


> Foodland is offering a gc special.   200 am for $150 gift card.



Roadtrip to Foodland!  I'm out of gift cards for Sobey's and it doesn't matter where I buy them.  Yay! It's going to be a good week. Note: they have put a limit on the # of gift cards that will qualify for the bonus (max of 5 bonus offers per collector account). So a max of 5 gift cards. Assuming I have interpreted the fine print correctly.


----------



## pigletto

Yay! Thanks for the Foodland tip!! I will have hubby pick up five on his way home from work tomorrow. That will cover grocery money for a month and a half and I will use them for deals at Sobeys and for Freshco (I love that they price match!). 
I'll be good for 1000 airmiles this week too!


----------



## DizzyDis

bababear_50 said:


> Going to try something
> DizzyDis
> 
> http://www.rexall.ca/pages/specialoffers
> click on promotions



Thank you! This is perfect! DH said he needed some things from the pharmacy, so will easily ring up $50 and then be very close to our first pass for our next trip. We may have something in the works for this winter, so any ready for that will be perfect!


----------



## pigletto

AND my Canada's Wonderland tickets just arrived in the mail 

They are good for any regular operating day until October 30th for those that were wondering!


----------



## mort1331

worldwidepayne said:


> Is going to be a great air miles week!   Foodland is offering a gc special.   200 am for $150 gift card.   And the great thing is that gc can be used at Sobeys and Fresh Co. as well.  Plus I like their orange juice deal (buy 4 @3.49 and get 75 miles). These offers plus others in Sobeys and metro mean I'm going to be well over 1000 am this week.   Weeeeeeee!


This is great, will be up a wasaga this week and we go to the foodland up there. Have to check to make sure its up there. The other thing we do is pick up their chicken meal and it gets us a free park pass for parking. So have a free meal for the family since we are going to the beach and have to park. Not sure if that is at all Foodlands, the pass is good for any provincial park.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> AND my Canada's Wonderland tickets just arrived in the mail
> 
> They are good for any regular operating day until October 30th for those that were wondering!


Need to check mail this afternoon, none yesterday.


----------



## bababear_50

Roadtrip....
I'll bring the iced capps and Mort can bring the Poweraide
Duck can bring the shopping list and Ottawamom can navigate while Pigletto arranges all our car music while everyone else can bring different types of munchies...........off we go
I'm headed to foodland tomorrow to take in that sweet deal.
Happy shopping everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Imagine, I still have some Poweraide left...lol


----------



## bababear_50

How long does bacon last frozen (Sobeys $4.99)
Am I the only one who "Googled" this?
Why 6 months and it stores flat in the freezer!!

http://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/meats/bacon-shelf-life-expiration-date/

I needed some bacon yesterday and paid $6.47 for a No name pkg at No Frills,,,,,,,should have waited.
At $3.99 a jar for Smuckers Jam I will also be stocking up on this,, I usually make homemade strawberry jam but for this price it's not worth it this year,,strawberries are expensive.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Speaking of road trips. Does anyone in the gta area, Sorry Ottawamom, want to meet for drinks or coffee and chat Disney and Airmiles?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> How long does bacon last frozen (Sobeys $4.99)
> Am I the only one who "Googled" this?
> Why 6 months and it stores flat in the freezer!!
> 
> http://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/meats/bacon-shelf-life-expiration-date/
> 
> I needed some bacon yesterday and paid $6.47 for a No name pkg at No Frills,,,,,,,should have waited.
> At $3.99 a jar for Smuckers Jam I will also be stocking up on this,, I usually make homemade strawberry jam but for this price it's not worth it this year,,strawberries are expensive.
> Hugs Mel


Is there AM on the bacon? We can usually pricematch every couple of weeks for under the 4.99 for 500gms. As for the jam, last couple of years been taking the girls picking and jamming. Make enough for the whole year and still give some away. Price per jar comes out about the same, but taste cant be beat. 
Plus it gets my girls involved and seeing how food source is. We also grow and compost in our yard. But do not take me for a natural guy, still love my Red Meat, beer, and Dole Whips.


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Thank you! This is perfect! DH said he needed some things from the pharmacy, so will easily ring up $50 and then be very close to our first pass for our next trip. We may have something in the works for this winter, so any ready for that will be perfect!



Your very welcome
I'm headed to Rexall today.
I have Atopic eczema and use only Cetaphil wash which is expensive but atleast I will get some bonus points.
Happy shopping to you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Is there AM on the bacon? We can usually pricematch every couple of weeks for under the 4.99 for 500gms. As for the jam, last couple of years been taking the girls picking and jamming. Make enough for the whole year and still give some away. Price per jar comes out about the same, but taste cant be beat.
> Plus it gets my girls involved and seeing how food source is. We also grow and compost in our yard. But do not take me for a natural guy, still love my Red Meat, beer, and Dole Whips.



Buy 5 breakfast products and get 100 bonus airmiles. Sobeys ( And it does say ANY products)
I am going to get
$4.99 each---5x bacon =$24.95 for 5 packages----- $2.50 off per package sale
$ $3.99 each---5 x Jam= $19.95 for 5 jars
I agree with you on taste of fresh jam--one of my colleagues will cover my duties for a week if I make her homemade jam.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Speaking of road trips. Does anyone in the gta area, Sorry Ottawamom, want to meet for drinks or coffee and chat Disney and Airmiles?



Ya I know, geographically undesirable.  Just send me the minutes from the meet-up.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Speaking of road trips. Does anyone in the gta area, Sorry Ottawamom, want to meet for drinks or coffee and chat Disney and Airmiles?


We are a few hours away. We do head into Toronto sometimes but have no plans to in the next little while. I'll post when we do though! Would be nice to chat with other airmiles/Disney enthusiasts .


----------



## Debbie

worldwidepayne said:


> Is going to be a great air miles week!   Foodland is offering a gc special.   200 am for $150 gift card.   And the great thing is that gc can be used at Sobeys and Fresh Co. as well.  Plus I like their orange juice deal (buy 4 @3.49 and get 75 miles). These offers plus others in Sobeys and metro mean I'm going to be well over 1000 am this week.   Weeeeeeee!


Woohoo! This worked out well for us last time. Foodland is our local store, and I bought 2. Thinking I'll buy 3 or 4 this time!


----------



## mort1331

Just thinking this GC comes at a great time. I do the office lotto pool and every ten weeks its $150. Noramally I buy the tickets at PetroCan and get the discount on fuel. This time I will use them at Sobeys and then everyone will be buying my AM bonus points for me..hehe,,shh


----------



## pigletto

And another 27 miles just posted for an LCBO survey (don't remember that one) and another airmiles survey. Today is an airmiles Bonanza !


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Speaking of road trips. Does anyone in the gta area, Sorry Ottawamom, want to meet for drinks or coffee and chat Disney and Airmiles?


*Hubby works 2 days a month (or so next trip isn't till Oct 4-5)and we always turn it into a mini-getaway by staying the night between. I spend the 2 days wandering around on the PATH or in the Bay (we turn our points into AM naturally) so I'd be willing to add something like this!*

*Speaking of getaways AM has added a new feature to their travel planning and you can now earn AM at hotels that don't normally give them if you book them thru a special portal. I'm looking at the Pearson offerings for when we head south in January and the ALT is included. Same price PLUS 120 AM woot! *

*BUT WAIT .. for a lark i plugged in Lake Beuna Vista for dates this year and they have CBR for $226.47/night CANADIAN funds plus 30 AM/night! Same date on the Disney site once i use a currency exchange comes in at the same price .. BUT there will be no foreign transaction fee (which i hate). Same rate shows up on Hotels.com and that would count towards my stay 10 get 1 free so this is interesting to consider for my extra nights needed!*

*OH the link for this (it was a tad tricky to find it) https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/*


----------



## bababear_50

Car won't start--worst time for it to break down.....called CAA.
Oh Boy!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Car won't start--worst time for it to break down.....called CAA.
> Oh Boy!
> Hugs Mel


sucks hopefully its just battery


----------



## mort1331

OT but want to say just clicked on Mels links, you are very talented. Great job those coupons are neat, never thought of this. You should trade people AM for your work.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *BUT WAIT .. for a lark i plugged in Lake Beuna Vista for dates this year and they have CBR for $226.47/night CANADIAN funds plus 30 AM/night! *



I'm pretty sure it's just the noted amount of air miles, not per night.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I haven't been able to get any WDW hotels, other than the Swan and Dolphin, to pop up yet for our dates, but Cabana Bay at US is coming up for me at 160 bonus AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just the noted amount of air miles, not per night.


*OOPS you caught my "i better edit that" but didn't actually get around to doing it cause we were on the run to Listen Up to earn our 300 Am errr get our hearing tested 
You're correct it is a one time only shot*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't been able to get any WDW hotels, other than the Swan and Dolphin, to pop up yet for our dates, but Cabana Bay at US is coming up for me at 160 bonus AM.


*There's been discussion on the resorts boards about this -- it seems NONE of the 3rd party sites are showing ANY Disney hotels past December 31st and no speculation as to when they will. I had plugged in our January dates and found the same as you but when i tried a November date is when i found all the Disney hotels appearing. I'll still have to weigh the value of the offered AM versus the free hotel nights that Hotel.com offers*


----------



## mort1331

I am loving my Posty today. 1st they put the mail early in the superbox, 2nd the put in my luggage tags for Sept trip, 3rd they put in our Wonderland tickets. WHOO HOO. Still cant believe 1AM per ticket. Too bad only limit of 2, would have scored big on that. And its not on the site anymore.
But for all our east coast friends,,,
*NSLC Port of Festival of Wines Tickets - ONYX Exclusive Offer - September 23 - 24, 2016 only 1 AM limit 2 tickets,*
*good luck*


----------



## DizzyDis

Wow! I am now finally seeing some value from the ONYX level! I am still at piddly Gold, so this is lighting the fire to try to get there so I can capitalise on some of these great freebies!


----------



## bababear_50

Back and the car is super charged for tomorrow...........after $281.00 bill...new battery and throttle flush..oh well,,on with shopping.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> OT but want to say just clicked on Mels links, you are very talented. Great job those coupons are neat, never thought of this. You should trade people AM for your work.



O/T
Hi mort1331
Thanks I appreciate your kind words.
I make and personalize them for free down on the Creative DIS DISign board but I am taking a break till the end of Sept. I kind of hibernate in Sept --exhausted from going back to work.
This past week I have set up a new Etsy shop where I sell stuff-- look in my signature. I am slowly adding a bunch of stuff I've made.
I was looking for clip art to make something a few weeks ago and I found one of my designs being sold on Ebay,, so instead of getting mad I decided to join the club. I have six more things to add to it. I'd love anyone's reviews of my little shop. I am not asking anyone to buy anything just fellow Disney Canadian opinions.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Wow! I am now finally seeing some value from the ONYX level! I am still at piddly Gold, so this is lighting the fire to try to get there so I can capitalise on some of these great freebies!



I am so close also.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Back and the car is super charged for tomorrow...........after $281.00 bill...new battery and throttle flush..oh well,,on with shopping.
> Hugs Mel


Hopefully paid for with an AM credit card. Every little mile helps!


----------



## mort1331

Now that I have seen the Sobeys flyer, the 50 point meal is a good deal. $4 for sausage, $1 for beans(donate to food bank, I dont like...lol), and $2 for garlic bread, total $7. Return approx $5 in AM, thats a good ROI. And to top off will pay for it with GC bought at Foodland.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Hopefully paid for with an AM credit card. Every little mile helps!


No,, but my son did get aeroplan points,,got be nice to my sons once in awhile.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

can someone post the link to the wine festival tickets??


----------



## mort1331

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...s+Product-_-Thumbnails-Products-_-prod2584312

Try that, not sure if I did it right., Must be Onyx to get deal. Sign into AM first on another tab.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ack! It's telling me I've ordered too many tickets (I've ordered the max 2 per collector)...I need wine festival tickets for free! lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just received an email confirmation for the tickets, so it must have gone through the first time. Strange. Pumped I have tickets for the Saturday night! It's always a great time


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just received an email confirmation for the tickets, so it must have gone through the first time. Strange. Pumped I have tickets for the Saturday night! It's always a great time


yup that seems like a great savings, glad you could use it


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks again for the Rexall coupon, went on my way home yesterday and walked out with 134 AM for $58, with most of it being on sale and essentials for DH's trip coming up. Hoping to do well at Sobeys tonight too!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from the roadtrip. DH drove, he's on holiday this week. Got 4 GC and some groceries managed to rack up 1060AM.  All in all it was a good day AM hunting!


----------



## pigletto

Great job ottawamom! We are going to go to Foodland on our way to the movies tonight. Both are in a different town but luckily Foodland is only about 10 minutes from where we had planned to see the movie anyway. Tomorrow I will go to Sobey's with the food land cards to get those deals. I'm hoping to be right around 1000 too. Rexall is Spend 50 get 100 this week too, but unless I get stocking stuffers I just can't justify another $50 Rexall shop this week. My bathroom closet and cupboards are well stocked.


----------



## DilEmma

worldwidepayne said:


> Is going to be a great air miles week!   Foodland is offering a gc special.   200 am for $150 gift card.   And the great thing is that gc can be used at Sobeys and Fresh Co. as well.  Plus I like their orange juice deal (buy 4 @3.49 and get 75 miles). These offers plus others in Sobeys and metro mean I'm going to be well over 1000 am this week.   Weeeeeeee!



Thanks WWP. I made my first trip out of my neighbourhood to pick up this deal. I got some of the $1.99 BBQ sauce (3AM each), Tostitos (just a great price) and chicken breast (really great price) as well. 1,019 Airmiles is worth the twenty minute trip I think.

Oh, and to think that not very long ago it would have taken me $380 of spending (at the 1 Airmile / $20 rate) to earn those measly 19 Airmiles, let alone the crazy spend for the 1,000.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Just back from the roadtrip. DH drove, he's on holiday this week. Got 4 GC and some groceries managed to rack up 1060AM.  All in all it was a good day AM hunting!




On my way home from Foodland I stopped at my local Sobeys. I kept an eye out for a crazy Airmiles lady so I could meet ottawamom. I never thought to look for you at Foodland!

It's been a while since I've found value in the meal deals. Today I got two of the sausage meal deals and combined it into one purchase (to save $1 on the garlic bread). The bonus Airmiles posted for both no problem. I was a bit surprised. I even paid for it with a brand spanking new Foodland gift card. It did not take long to activate. Another pleasant surprise.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

My Wonderland Tickets arrived today!


----------



## allykat73

ottawamom said:


> Just back from the roadtrip. DH drove, he's on holiday this week. Got 4 GC and some groceries managed to rack up 1060AM.  All in all it was a good day AM hunting!




Question before I got get my giftcards...do you have to buy 5 separate gift cards and load them each with $150?   Or buy one big gift card?


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Sobeys this morning for bacon and hot dogs, got 175 AM. Funny thing was the 100 for the bacon didn't show up so I got in line at customer service and the guy in front of me was also getting his AM added on. He had a black card  He said sometimes their systems aren't up to date Friday morning when the deals start up. I'm away this weekend or I'd have gotten the meal deal as well, I will go back Wednesday to get two of those since it's pretty cheap! And all stuff we'll eat. I don't even know where a Foodland is near me  And don't have the money this week to get the gift card any way. But I think I did ok. And had a nice bacon tomato sandwich for lunch.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> On my way home from Foodland I stopped at my local Sobeys. I kept an eye out for a crazy Airmiles lady so I could meet ottawamom. I never thought to look for you at Foodland!



I guess I should start wearing a Minnie Mouse bow in my hair while I shop.

Which Foodland did you go to?  I went to the one in Greely.  I was there around 9:30am.  They hadn't processed many GC yet when I was there.  We went cross country from there to Sobey's in Barrhaven (10:15am).  I like the Foodland GC, pretty apples, nice for fall. 

I had quite the chat with a lady outside the Rexall on Merivale yesterday about Airimiles collecting. We were able to double dip on coupons they had offered (cashier suggested it as it was still working, little loophole in their programming)


----------



## ottawamom

allykat73 said:


> Question before I got get my giftcards...do you have to buy 5 separate gift cards and load them each with $150?   Or buy one big gift card?



I think if you get one big gift card you may only get the bonus once. I also find it a little safer to have the $ on separate cards (they are like cash, once lost they're gone) I take one or two cards with me when I shop.

I picked up 4 separate gift cards and put them through as individual transactions (cashier suggested doing it that way).  In the past at Sobey's I have picked up separate cards but lumped them together in one transaction (each card having $150 loaded onto it). Ask the cashier which way they want to do it.  I also paid for them with my Airmiles credit card so I get more AM for that.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Today I got two of the sausage meal deals and combined it into one purchase (to save $1 on the garlic bread). The bonus Airmiles posted for both no problem. I was a bit surprised.



I often pick up two of the 50AM meals in the same transaction (3 young men plus additional guests in this house). It has usually posted correctly. I didn't even think about the $1 saving on the bread.


----------



## mort1331

STUPID STUPID STUPID, 
That was me today, dont go shopping with 3 little girls.
I was going down to an area where there was a foodland, none near my house, and had the 3 girls with me. Grabbed 3 GC and asked the cashier to put $150 on each. After ringing in all with the food, I turn and off the cuff ask if I can now pay for it all with the GC's,,heheh. Was distracted with the girls, cash is on the phone, so I just hand her my mastercard. She gets off the phone after its payed out and says YES. I could have used the GC, I am like what?????
But I wasnt going to reverse the transaction now. But you know where I will be buying my other 2 cards later this week? You betcha..


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I guess I should start wearing a Minnie Mouse bow in my hair while I shop.
> 
> Which Foodland did you go to?  I went to the one in Greely.  I was there around 9:30am.  They hadn't processed many GC yet when I was there.  We went cross country from there to Sobey's in Barrhaven (10:15am).  I like the Foodland GC, pretty apples, nice for fall.
> 
> I had quite the chat with a lady outside the Rexall on Merivale yesterday about Airimiles collecting. We were able to double dip on coupons they had offered (cashier suggested it as it was still working, little loophole in their programming)



Greely as well. But around 11 a.m.  The cashier said she only had one other for gift cards at that time.

What's this about the Rexall loophole? I don't know what coupon offer (from them) that you're talking about... I like loopholes.

How is the Rexall on Merivale? I only shop at the Barrhaven one (even though they are often out of stock).


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> What's this about the Rexall loophole? I don't know what coupon offer (from them) that you're talking about... I like loopholes.



I was able to use the spend 50 get 110 as well as spend 40 get 60 (only spent $53).  And somehow there was another 10 Bonus which I couldn't track. I'm not sure how it happened but they said it was working and that Head Office would wise up soon likely and close the loophole. The cashiers at this store are all really pro Airmiles.  They know how to take care of their Airmiles crazy customers.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I think if you get one big gift card you may only get the bonus once. I also find it a little safer to have the $ on separate cards (they are like cash, once lost they're gone) I take one or two cards with me when I shop.
> 
> I picked up 4 separate gift cards and put them through as individual transactions (cashier suggested doing it that way).  In the past at Sobey's I have picked up separate cards but lumped them together in one transaction (each card having $150 loaded onto it). Ask the cashier which way they want to do it.  I also paid for them with my Airmiles credit card so I get more AM for that.


 That's how I did my first gc last time (suggested by the cashier to double check that the airmiles had gone on correctly. Today, it was a young cashier, who hadn't done gc before. We put them through together, and I checked that my airmiles were on. Just bought 2 today.  I'll get another 3 later in the week.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> My Wonderland Tickets arrived today!


Yeah! It must have been delivery day because I got my Disney ticket today,,that was fast.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> STUPID STUPID STUPID,
> That was me today, dont go shopping with 3 little girls.
> I was going down to an area where there was a foodland, none near my house, and had the 3 girls with me. Grabbed 3 GC and asked the cashier to put $150 on each. After ringing in all with the food, I turn and off the cuff ask if I can now pay for it all with the GC's,,heheh. Was distracted with the girls, cash is on the phone, so I just hand her my mastercard. She gets off the phone after its payed out and says YES. I could have used the GC, I am like what?????
> But I wasnt going to reverse the transaction now. But you know where I will be buying my other 2 cards later this week? You betcha..



Kids yah gotta love them but shopping with them and collecting airmiles is not fun. Hugs to you.
I bought two Foodland gift cards (the cashier there told me I could only use them at Foodland) ahhhhh I don't think so I say and asked her to get a manager who did clear things up but my heart just about stopped when she said that. Off I went to Sobeys--bought all the specials and threw in a $100.00 Esso gas gift card,,figured I try and it worked.
Today's total for me is 800 airmiles but I will be picking up more of the sausage dinner deal.(yeah I donated the beans to the food bank too).
Hugs Mel

My Foodland Gift Cards were bought in one transaction but two separate cards for 150.00 each. I received 400 airmiles.


----------



## pigletto

I also ran three $150 cards through in three separate transactions. 
Then I zipped over to Rexall which was in the same mall and did the Spend $50 get 100 airmiles (ended up with 110). I know I said I wasn't going to, but I ended up buying alot of the snacks for the drive in and some other things they had on sale and some discounted make up for dd's stocking.
I will do the 50 airmile meal deal at Sobeys tomorrow and I will actually use the beans in chili!  I think I will do that deal twice and the breakfast items for 100 airmiles  two times as well. When all is said and done I expect between 900 and 1000 airmiles for this weekend. That puts me above my first ticket and 30% into the next one .


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> I am loving my Posty today. 1st they put the mail early in the superbox, 2nd the put in my luggage tags for Sept trip, 3rd they put in our Wonderland tickets. WHOO HOO. Still cant believe 1AM per ticket. Too bad only limit of 2, would have scored big on that. And its not on the site anymore.


The Wonderland deal is back up on the site this morning if anyone else is interested. It's an ONYX exclusive though.

New one just added 
*Sony Centre for the Performing Arts - E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial Live in Concert Package for Two (2) - December 30th, 2016 @ 7:30pm (Toronto)*
One Airmile only 1 Package per ONYX collector


----------



## mort1331

Are they trying to get rid of extra tickets?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> The Wonderland deal is back up on the site this morning if anyone else is interested. It's an ONYX exclusive though.
> 
> New one just added
> *Sony Centre for the Performing Arts - E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial Live in Concert Package for Two (2) - December 30th, 2016 @ 7:30pm (Toronto)*
> One Airmile only 1 Package per ONYX collector



I'd love the ET 
I am so sad--come on airmiles update my account i know I have to be Onyx by now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

I don't have a Sobey's near me and never look at the ads, so I want to get the meal deals straight. If I wanted to buy 2 sausage, 2 beans and 2 garlic bread, would I then get twice as many AM? Is there a limit? DH likes sausages, so to buy 4 wouldn't be a stretch for us, and, if we happen to be buy  there...


----------



## pigletto

As of this morning I am 22 miles from my Disney ticket.


Debbie said:


> I don't have a Sobey's near me and never look at the ads, so I want to get the meal deals straight. If I wanted to buy 2 sausage, 2 beans and 2 garlic bread, would I then get twice as many AM? Is there a limit? DH likes sausages, so to buy 4 wouldn't be a stretch for us, and, if we happen to be buy  there...


I just got back from Sobey's and bought three of the deal. The cashier couldn't tell me if I had to put it on separate transactions. I have done the meal deal before and NOT put them in separate transactions and the points only credited for one deal, so I didn't want to risk it. I don't know if it varies by store. I just put it through in three transactions today. I'm sure the lady behind me wasn't thrilled but oh well.

So my sum total for this weekend is ... the three gift cards for 600 airmiles, spent $56 at Rexall for 105 airmiles, and spent $37 at Sobey's for another 256 airimiles.   

Total.. 961 airmiles 

Now I'm going to make sausages and garlic bread and a salad for lunch


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I'd love the ET
> I am so sad--come on airmiles update my account i know I have to be Onyx by now.
> Hugs Mel



If you're worried about them not being up long enough for your ONYX to come through,  I can order them and send them along to you (there's lots of time).


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I'd love the ET
> I am so sad--come on airmiles update my account i know I have to be Onyx by now.
> Hugs Mel


*You can go into your account and check how many miles you've accumulated since January 1st (ONYX is from Jan 1-Dec 31) If you've made the 6,000 in that time frame you *should* receive an e-mail letting you know this has happened -- if not i would hop onto the live chat and find out why. I've always had great success with the agents thru the chat and when i was questioning the removal of over 1,100 miles towards the end of December last year (we exchanged a non-functioning Surface at Staples that we had bought on a day we earned 20X and our Airmiles were "stolen" based on how they dealt with the stupid process) they gave me a number to phone (different that the one anywhere on their site) to speak to a *real person* and the points were back in our account and they manually re-instated our ONYX level (those miles dropped us under the 6,000 mark)*

*These tickets are one of the benefits we've received and I LOVE it!*


----------



## allykat73

ottawamom said:


> The Wonderland deal is back up on the site this morning if anyone else is interested. It's an ONYX exclusive though.
> 
> New one just added
> *Sony Centre for the Performing Arts - E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial Live in Concert Package for Two (2) - December 30th, 2016 @ 7:30pm (Toronto)*
> One Airmile only 1 Package per ONYX collector



Thanks!  Got Wonderland tickets this time as I missed it last time.


----------



## worldwidepayne

I think I achieved a personal best this week.   I managed around 1600 am in one week!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> If you're worried about them not being up long enough for your ONYX to come through,  I can order them and send them along to you (there's lots of time).



Hi Ottawamom
That is very sweet of you but I don't want to impose,,I just checked and I am 475 away from Onyx,,hopefully they will be posted this weekend--Rexall is pretty fast,,thanks for the offer though.
Hugs To You
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can go into your account and check how many miles you've accumulated since January 1st (ONYX is from Jan 1-Dec 31) If you've made the 6,000 in that time frame you *should* receive an e-mail letting you know this has happened -- if not i would hop onto the live chat and find out why. I've always had great success with the agents thru the chat and when i was questioning the removal of over 1,100 miles towards the end of December last year (we exchanged a non-functioning Surface at Staples that we had bought on a day we earned 20X and our Airmiles were "stolen" based on how they dealt with the stupid process) they gave me a number to phone (different that the one anywhere on their site) to speak to a *real person* and the points were back in our account and they manually re-instated our ONYX level (those miles dropped us under the 6,000 mark)*
> 
> *These tickets are one of the benefits we've received and I LOVE it!*



Thanks *Jacqueline*
I checked hopefully I will reach it this weekend,,,475 to go.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

worldwidepayne said:


> I think I achieved a personal best this week.   I managed around 1600 am in one week!


Thanks is wonderful--Congrats
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I don't have a Sobey's near me and never look at the ads, so I want to get the meal deals straight. If I wanted to buy 2 sausage, 2 beans and 2 garlic bread, would I then get twice as many AM? Is there a limit? DH likes sausages, so to buy 4 wouldn't be a stretch for us, and, if we happen to be buy  there...



Hi Hon
I am doing this x4 (maybe 8 if my sister is home from up north and wants some) tomorrow,,
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I'd love the ET
> I am so sad--come on airmiles update my account i know I have to be Onyx by now.
> Hugs Mel


*Mel, I have more than enough Miles to let you have one tiny one! Hubby and i priced out the actual cost (you know transportation and probably a night over somewhere) and we won't be doing the ET concert thingee. If you hadn't started posting so many offers that I missed i wouldn't be earning mine so quickly!! Shoot me your email so i can forward you whatever you need to pick these up!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mel, I have more than enough Miles to let you have one tiny one! Hubby and i priced out the actual cost (you know transportation and probably a night over somewhere) and we won't be doing the ET concert thingee. If you hadn't started posting so many offers that I missed i wouldn't be earning mine so quickly!! Shoot me your email so i can forward you whatever you need to pick these up!*



Thanks Hon
I will send you my email,,last round up of cleaning and helping my son to move today--exhaustion is setting in---thank-you so much Jacqueline.
BIG HUGS
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just got a note from Airmiles
My son and I are going on a date night to see ET in Dec compliments of Jacqueline!
Thanks again hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

I headed to Sobey's today. I had a couple of Oikos coupons that expired today, and since the yogurt was on sale, it made sense to go today rather than wait. I ended up with just 2 meal deals-my freezer is FULL and those garlic breads are HUGE-, 1 breakfast deal, AM on the yogurt and fruit cups, so 214 AM on about $55 worth of food, not all getting AM. Now, if the Jays could win today, my day is complete.


----------



## bababear_50

Dropped a little care package off for my sister, let's just say she has 400 airmiles worth of sausages
and garlic bread in her freezer.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Dropped a little care package off for my sister, let's just say she has 400 airmiles worth of sausages
> and garlic bread in her freezer.
> Hugs Mel




Hahaha! Good job! 
I'm tempted to go back and get more because the sausages were pretty good. We got the turkey ones and we all liked them. I put two of the garlic bread packs in the freezer. They are too big to go through another one this week.

A few more miles have posted here and there, and now I am exactly 10 miles short of that Disney ticket.
I did two surveys yesterday and those usually post pretty quick, so I am hoping to hit 3550 tomorrow. If not, I am waiting for 800 airmiles to post on Thursday.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Dropped a little care package off for my sister, let's just say she has 400 airmiles worth of sausages
> and garlic bread in her freezer.
> Hugs Mel


What did you forget about the beans,,,you can have mine


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> What did you forget about the beans,,,you can have mine


LOL
Actually I kept them because someone mentioned making Chilli and I recall a friend of mine uses these type of beans in her chilli and it tasted quite good.
Somehow I always get roped into organizing the United Way fundraiser at my work ,,,,,maybe chilli would be a good menu item?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!!!
I logged into airmiles this morning and I am Onyx!
Gotta love popsicles, iced coffee and sausages.
Will I get new cards like this?





Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Yep! Mine took about a month to come in the mail


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> *I did two surveys yesterday* and those usually post pretty quick, so I am hoping to hit 3550 tomorrow. If not, I am waiting for 800 airmiles to post on Thursday.


What are the surveys?  How does one go about doing surveys?  This is something new to me that I have not heard about.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whenever I use my shiny black Onyx card, vendors are like "ooooh, you're onyx level!" and seem so impressed LOL


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whenever I use my shiny black Onyx card, vendors are like "ooooh, you're onyx level!" and seem so impressed LOL



Cool,,usually they call another cashier for duty when I do the spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles at Rexall as I kind of do multiple purchases with a calculator,,LOL
I was reading the U.O.Pass thread and was interested in how to upgrade (two day park to park) and cost involved in Universal Orlando tickets,,thanks for post info on this. I am trying to convince my family to do a "Dark Side" only trip in 2018.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whenever I use my shiny black Onyx card, vendors are like "ooooh, you're onyx level!" and seem so impressed LOL





bababear_50 said:


> Cool,,usually they call another cashier for duty when I do the spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles at Rexall as I kind of do multiple purchases with a calculator,,LOL
> Hugs Mel


*And when i whip out my targeted coupons at Rexall i get a double take from a few cashiers .. "how did you get THESE??" I always spend an inordinate amount of time wandering the aisles with Kindle --you know for the calculator for the hard-of-seeing -- and multiple coupons spread everywhere. Last week i heard "security scan section B" and soon after heard a familiar voice "OH MY GAWD it's just YOU!" Cashier wandered back to the front and in a stage whisper "just ignore her, she's our die-hard Airmile hunter"*

*Love our black cards -- makes me feel bizarrely powerful *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Just back from the roadtrip. DH drove, he's on holiday this week. Got 4 GC and some groceries managed to rack up 1060AM.  All in all it was a good day AM hunting!



Ugh, we never get deals like these


----------



## pigletto

One ticket ordered! On to collect for ticket number two of the four I need !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

With regards to the American Express bonus 2000 AM deal, does anyone know how long you need to keep the card active once you get your miles?


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> What are the surveys?  How does one go about doing surveys?  This is something new to me that I have not heard about.


https://www.airmilesopinions.ca/join/

That's where I signed up. I don't do a ton of them, but they are free miles so every little bit helps.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With regards to the American Express bonus 2000 AM deal, does anyone know how long you need to keep the card active once you get your miles?


I dont think you have to keep it after you have fulfilled the min purchase. Need to read fine print, but pretty sure.


----------



## mort1331

So went to Wasaga beach today, and yes there is a Foodland there. Go in anyway for chicken meal deal for parking pass to Ontario Parks. Well picked up 2,$150 GC since only picked up 3 the other day. Cashier said ring them in first so to pay for the chicken, I chuckelled and said that I have a couple to pay with for the whole bill anyway. Rang everything up, pulled out my 2 cards from before and paid with them no issue. 
Thank you Foodland, all 5 cards extra 1000AM plus what will be bought with them.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With regards to the American Express bonus 2000 AM deal, does anyone know how long you need to keep the card active once you get your miles?



I plan on keeping ours until 9 or 10 months. I will get rid of them before they add the annual fee for next year onto the account.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> So went to Wasaga beach today, and yes there is a Foodland there. Go in anyway for chicken meal deal for parking pass to Ontario Parks. Well picked up 2,$150 GC since only picked up 3 the other day. Cashier said ring them in first so to pay for the chicken, I chuckelled and said that I have a couple to pay with for the whole bill anyway. Rang everything up, pulled out my 2 cards from before and paid with them no issue.
> Thank you Foodland, all 5 cards extra 1000AM plus what will be bought with them.



So you paid for your 2 new gift cards using the gift cards you picked up last week? Way to go!


----------



## mort1331

Yup..lol...but as per the airmiles only 5 gc allowed this time. Or you know what I would be doint...lol


----------



## bababear_50

My totals for this week
400 foodland
360 sobeys
400 sobeys
444 sobeys
403 sobeys
61 metro
--------------*****2068 airmiles******

I am actually all shopped out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> My totals for this week
> 400 foodland
> 360 sobeys
> 400 sobeys
> 444 sobeys
> 403 sobeys
> 61 metro
> --------------*****2068 airmiles******
> 
> I am actually all shopped out.
> Hugs Mel


That is awesome,, great job,,have a seat. Both you and your wallet.


----------



## usetheforceluke

Been watching this for a while, but decided to chip in our take since Saturday.  (It's now Tuesday.)

Foodland GC#1: 200 + 326 = 526 - at Foodland
Foodland GC#2: 200 + 418 = 618 - at Sobeys
Foodland GC#3: 200 + 460 = 660 - at Sobeys
Foodland GC#4: 200          = 200 - not used yet.

Our total: 2,004.

Also scored two $10 cards for produce, and a free day admission ticket to a provincial park.  One of the produce cards we don't have a clue why they gave it to us, but the cashier said we earned it.

Freezer is full, fridge is full and the pantry is full. 

Jim.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW Jim, I'm uber impressed! I thought i was doing pretty well for snagging 2300 in the last MONTH -- i am humbled*

*Love your screen name BTW*


----------



## Mollygirl21

Anyone else still playing the Prize Pool online contest? I got a 3X multiplier today so any offers I use this week will be worth 3 times more than the face value. I wish we had offers like Ontario does! Here in NS, there is no gift card offer at Sobeys right now, just 5X AM base offer. And one for 50AM if I spend $50 at Lawtons. 

Happy to have the multiplier!


----------



## Mollygirl21

Question for you all...with the 3X multiplier I received, I want to shop at my 3rd online shop to get 150 AM (x3 I assume). How do I know my purchases have registered? I bought at Indigo and Amazon earlier this week and there was no reference to AM whatsoever.

Also, because there is no reference to AM, if I make a return of any item I bought, will it affect my bonus AM?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> My totals for this week
> 400 foodland
> 360 sobeys
> 400 sobeys
> 444 sobeys
> 403 sobeys
> 61 metro
> --------------*****2068 airmiles******
> 
> I am actually all shopped out.
> Hugs Mel





usetheforceluke said:


> Been watching this for a while, but decided to chip in our take since Saturday.  (It's now Tuesday.)
> 
> Foodland GC#1: 200 + 326 = 526 - at Foodland
> Foodland GC#2: 200 + 418 = 618 - at Sobeys
> Foodland GC#3: 200 + 460 = 660 - at Sobeys
> Foodland GC#4: 200          = 200 - not used yet.
> 
> Our total: 2,004.
> 
> Also scored two $10 cards for produce, and a free day admission ticket to a provincial park.  One of the produce cards we don't have a clue why they gave it to us, but the cashier said we earned it.
> 
> Freezer is full, fridge is full and the pantry is full.
> 
> Jim.


Inspiration to all,,great work both of you


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mollygirl21 said:


> Question for you all...with the 3X multiplier I received, I want to shop at my 3rd online shop to get 150 AM (x3 I assume). How do I know my purchases have registered? I bought at Indigo and Amazon earlier this week and there was no reference to AM whatsoever.
> 
> Also, because there is no reference to AM, if I make a return of any item I bought, will it affect my bonus AM?



I haven't been playing because I find the program a little confusing.

How did you get the 3x multiplier?


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With regards to the American Express bonus 2000 AM deal, does anyone know how long you need to keep the card active once you get your miles?



Credit cards report to Equifax and/or TransUnion, both of whom calculate credit scores based on the information received. The score is made up of a number of things.

It takes three months of paying your credit card balance on time (pays account as agreed notation) to get a plus rating for that card. It has an official term but I can't recall what it is. So you have to keep the card a minimum of three months to counteract the effect of applying for it in the first place. 

Consensus in the churning community is keep a card for at least six months before cancelling. Like many other churn er's, I personally keep mine until just before the annual fee kicks in because I want to reapply in the future. I even use it on occasion during the year to demonstrate usage. I want goodwill between myself and the financial institution and I don't want to be flagged as a churner who just wants the bonus.

We paid off the mortgage years ago and don't have any car loans, so I'm not concerned about the best interest rates that the highest scores ensure. I protect my credit score so I can churn credit cards to enjoy sign up bonuses.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> My totals for this week
> 400 foodland
> 360 sobeys
> 400 sobeys
> 444 sobeys
> 403 sobeys
> 61 metro
> --------------*****2068 airmiles******
> 
> I am actually all shopped out.
> Hugs Mel





usetheforceluke said:


> Been watching this for a while, but decided to chip in our take since Saturday.  (It's now Tuesday.)
> 
> Foodland GC#1: 200 + 326 = 526 - at Foodland
> Foodland GC#2: 200 + 418 = 618 - at Sobeys
> Foodland GC#3: 200 + 460 = 660 - at Sobeys
> Foodland GC#4: 200          = 200 - not used yet.
> 
> Our total: 2,004.
> 
> ....
> 
> Jim.



Wow! In one week!
Imagine if that was sustainable for a whole year...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> Credit cards report to Equifax and/or TransUnion, both of whom calculate credit scores based on the information received. The score is made up of a number of things.
> 
> It takes three months of paying your credit card balance on time (pays account as agreed notation) to get a plus rating for that card. It has an official term but I can't recall what it is. So you have to keep the card a minimum of three months to counteract the effect of applying for it in the first place.
> 
> Consensus in the churning community is keep a card for at least six months before cancelling. Like many other churn er's, I personally keep mine until just before the annual fee kicks in because I want to reapply in the future. I even use it on occasion during the year to demonstrate usage. I want goodwill between myself and the financial institution and I don't want to be flagged as a churner who just wants the bonus.
> 
> We paid off the mortgage years ago and don't have any car loans, so I'm not concerned about the best interest rates that the highest scores ensure. I protect my credit score so I can churn credit cards to enjoy sign up bonuses.



Thanks so much for this information. I know my DH was concerned about our scores after me applying for these bonus miles. I told him as long as we make the payments, and pay off the balances, we will be fine. Now, if we didn't make the payments, we'd be in trouble for our scores.


----------



## ottawamom

When shopping for back to school supplies at Staples pick up one of their $2 calculators for calculating your total at Rexall like Donald - my hero.  This way we can all soon be known as the crazy "Airmiles people with Calculators". I just picked up 2 because I can never find a calculator around here when I need to go shopping.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Wow I'm so impressed. .. and jealous as heck!! All of you with the sobeys gc deals! Amazing! 

On the topic of churning cc..how long after you cancel can you reapply and get the bonus? And can both dh and I apply for one and both get bonus to the same am account?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer up
http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352

4 days only
Aug 1-Aug 4
spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
spend $100.00 get 60.00 airmiles

I might pick up a couple of Healthy Choice Steamers buy 3/10.00 get 15 airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AWESOME it will be a great week at Metro for us FINALLY! Our store just underwent massive renovations and they sent us a multi-use coupon for 25 AM plus gave me a stack of cards to get 95 AM. Glancing thru the flyer i found a few other things we need -- cereal (ok our daughter eats it) and pudding or popcorn 3/$10 get 15 AM. Let's hope Sobey's is a good catch as well!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall has a cosmetics deal for 100 AM on Saturday only, I think it was $50? I wasn't looking too closely as I don't get that stuff.
Sobeys wasn't too great, if you use Google Play they have a gift card deal for that, 25 AM with $25 Google GC and 50 with a $50 Google GC. Usual meal deals of course, though the 50 AM was pricier than this weeks. Any 3 Campbell's condensed soups 20 AM. 50AM for any 3 of certain kraft items, cheapest seems to be catellli garden select pasta sauce for $1.99.  

Sorry I don't get the foodland flyer  

I went back to Sobeys for 2 of the 50 AM sausage deals and had to go to the counter for the second one, only one worked. I plan to make chili so also got some ground beef that was on sale and a can of tomatoes. Can't wait to make the chili, but it certainly isn't chili weather lol


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up on the Sobey's flyer.  Soup and pasta sauce it is this week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mollygirl21 said:


> Question for you all...with the 3X multiplier I received, I want to shop at my 3rd online shop to get 150 AM (x3 I assume). How do I know my purchases have registered? I bought at Indigo and Amazon earlier this week and there was no reference to AM whatsoever. Also, because there is no reference to AM, if I make a return of any item I bought, will it affect my bonus AM?


*The bonus won't show up on your account for a bit -- I find the amounts you earned will show up on your statement in about 2 weeks (we just snagged 1,000 for hubby's work puter from Dell when it was at 5X) but the bonus for shopping 3 times won't show up until after the promo period. You won't see anything anywhere on your purchase that you've earned the miles ... just have to be super careful that you entered thru the Airmiles portal. As far as returning an item -- to the store (not on-line) thru Staples, yes they took them back and we had to call and get them re-instated since we'd only exchanged for a functioning tablet. Not sure how they'd track an on-line sale though.*



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't been playing because I find the program a little confusing.How did you get the 3x multiplier?


*They've fixed the glitch in the system and it works now -- you just need to click on the watermelon slice and if you get the multiplier (i also got 3X this week) a skill testing question will pop up -- answer it correctly and POOF you'll get the bonus amount. One of the offers this week in the Prize Pool is 5X the airmiles at Foodland if you spend >$50.00 you need to print a coupon out.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AKKK ... just checked my balance and the bonus for getting our hearing tested have already posted! That's gotta be the easiest 300 we've ever earned and it was less than a week ago we had it done! They've extended the offer to Sept 14th so if you haven't used it yet, quick set it up!! No age limit even though the site says sumtin about 60 and it's per adult not card.*


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods shoppers! Fri-Sun, buy a $200 smile card and get 200 AM! Only one per collector account but still, yay!


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer up
> http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352
> 
> 4 days only
> Aug 1-Aug 4
> spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
> spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
> spend $100.00 get 60.00 airmiles
> 
> I might pick up a couple of Healthy Choice Steamers buy 3/10.00 get 15 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Sept 1 - Sept 4?   I bet all the kiddies were wishing it was just the beginning of August!!!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Sobey's flyer.  Soup and pasta sauce it is this week!



Yep
time to get ready for stocking those pantry shelves--oops mine are already pretty full. I might be able to squeeze a few for in.
Happy shopping!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Sept 1 - Sept 4?   I bet all the kiddies were wishing it was just the beginning of August!!!


Yeah and I'm one of them,,,only 5 days left..... before I go back to work.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else experiencing weird posting of AM from Foodland and Sobey''s.  Foodland hasn't posted the gift card bonuses but they did post my shopping.  Sobey's only posted part of one shopping trip. I know it's early and it may all be sorted out by tomorrow it's just a little odd usually things post correctly the first time.


----------



## AngelDisney

How often does Foodland have the GC AM offer? I wonder whether I should get 5 GC now since Foodland, Sobey's and Price Choppers are far from where I live. It may take a while for me to use up $750.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah and I'm one of them,,,only 5 days left..... before I go back to work.
> Hugs Mel



Me too ...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *They've fixed the glitch in the system and it works now -- you just need to click on the watermelon slice and if you get the multiplier (i also got 3X this week) a skill testing question will pop up -- answer it correctly and POOF you'll get the bonus amount. One of the offers this week in the Prize Pool is 5X the airmiles at Foodland if you spend >$50.00 you need to print a coupon out.*



I just earned 2x the miles for the week.

So for us, the 5x is for Sobeys. Let's say I spend $100 and earn 5 miles. That would be 5x5=25, and then 25 x 2 = 50 miles?  I also have a Lawtons drugs offer spend $50 and get 50 miles. Would I then get 2x50 = 100 miles from lawtons?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else experiencing weird posting of AM from Foodland and Sobey''s.  Foodland hasn't posted the gift card bonuses but they did post my shopping.  Sobey's only posted part of one shopping trip. I know it's early and it may all be sorted out by tomorrow it's just a little odd usually things post correctly the first time.



Hi Hon
I got only one of my postings from Sobeys so far and they are posting in a weird way--I was even over 61 points but that is now showing where it came from _Metro.Hopefully overnight it straightens out.
I have been keeping as running total list.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I went back and checked my math and Airmiles is wrong on the skill testing question where they said I was wrong,,lost out on 3x multiplier. I still think there is a glitch in the system.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I went back and checked my math and Airmiles is wrong on the skill testing question where they said I was wrong,,lost out on 3x multiplier. I still think there is a glitch in the system.
> Hugs Mel


Airmiles told me I got the skill testing question wrong too, and my answer wasn't wrong.

Sobey's posted bonus miles for me this week on a Tuesday. Just 20 of them, but still.. really weird. They never do that.
Right now I have 200 bonus miles showing from Sobey's but none of my Foodland.


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> Thrifty Foods shoppers! Fri-Sun, buy a $200 smile card and get 200 AM! Only one per collector account but still, yay!



Sounds like a sweet deal!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Airmiles told me I got the skill testing question wrong too, and my answer wasn't wrong.
> 
> Sobey's posted bonus miles for me this week on a Tuesday. Just 20 of them, but still.. really weird. They never do that.
> Right now I have 200 bonus miles showing from Sobey's but none of my Foodland.



I mean really who's better at math than an avid airmiles collector?
Lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobey's post was for 20 Bonus and 4 Regular.  It should have been 82 Bonus and 2 Regular.  Something is definitely going on. Hope they get it figured out before I decide to call on Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I went back and checked my math and Airmiles is wrong on the skill testing question where they said I was wrong,,lost out on 3x multiplier. I still think there is a glitch in the system.
> Hugs Mel





pigletto said:


> Airmiles told me I got the skill testing question wrong too, and my answer wasn't wrong.





bababear_50 said:


> I mean really who's better at math than an avid airmiles collector?
> Lol
> Hugs Mel


*YES the first two weeks i was told "that's the pits" when i gave the CORRECT answer .. it was written like this (3 X 50) + 20 /5 = now i know from math class to follow BODMAS meaning the answer is 154 ... me thinks they wanted to see 34?? (i'm just guessing the numbers but i KNOW this was the equation)*

*This week's question was worded VERY clearly --- *
*Step 1 :3 times 50 equals*
*Step 2 : take the answer from step 1 and ..... blah blah blah,no room for error this time around! I have a feeling they caught alot of heck from some upset collectors over their math!! *
*The second week i had the same question i literally used 2 calculators and asked the hubby ....  Hopefully they have it working for everyone before the contest ends!*


----------



## DilEmma

Mollygirl21 said:


> Anyone else still playing the Prize Pool online contest? I got a 3X multiplier today so any offers I use this week will be worth 3 times more than the face value. I wish we had offers like Ontario does! Here in NS, there is no gift card offer at Sobeys right now, just 5X AM base offer. And one for 50AM if I spend $50 at Lawtons.
> 
> Happy to have the multiplier!


I've played twice on my iPad but lost out on the multiplier because of bad math. Not mine. 50x3


Donald - my hero said:


> *YES the first two weeks i was told "that's the pits" when i gave the CORRECT answer .. it was written like this (3 X 50) + 20 /5 = now i know from math class to follow BODMAS meaning the answer is 154 ... me thinks they wanted to see 34?? (i'm just guessing the numbers but i KNOW this was the equation)*
> 
> *This week's question was worded VERY clearly --- *
> *Step 1 :3 times 50 equals*
> *Step 2 : take the answer from step 1 and ..... blah blah blah,no room for error this time around! I have a feeling they caught alot of heck from some upset collectors over their math!! *
> *The second week i had the same question i literally used 2 calculators and asked the hubby ....  Hopefully they have it working for everyone before the contest ends!*


Same with me. I thought it was because I did it on my tablet so was intending to use my Desktop next time.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just earned 2x the miles for the week.
> 
> So for us, the 5x is for Sobeys. Let's say I spend $100 and earn 5 miles. That would be 5x5=25, and then 25 x 2 = 50 miles?  I also have a Lawtons drugs offer spend $50 and get 50 miles. Would I then get 2x50 = 100 miles from lawtons?


I thought the T&C said that the multiplier is on base miles only. Super sweet if it's for the whole thing.


----------



## DilEmma

momof2gr8kids said:


> On the topic of churning cc..how long after you cancel can you reapply and get the bonus?



Generally six months between applications for the same card. Any earlier and the institution will likely just reactivate a previous card. There is some YMMV in there. That is, some people report success after just two to three months. Many have no luck when they try this. Best practice is to wait the six months between apps. 

Though some cards have a new limitation of 'one bonus per lifetime'. Again it's YMMV for that as well. If the T&C stipulate one per lifetime I'd probably apply for my second Amex AirMiles Platinum without linking to any existing Amex products. For example, the application asks you to enter an existing cc from Amex. I'd leave it blank. I'd also activate the card in a new online account. Both of these things may keep the new application distinct from my existing Amex profile.



momof2gr8kids said:


> And can both dh and I apply for one and both get bonus to the same am account?



Yes. You can use the same AirMiles numbers for both cards. And don't forget the referral trick.


----------



## DilEmma

hdrolfe said:


> I went back to Sobeys for 2 of the 50 AM sausage deals and had to go to the counter for the second one, only one worked....


Same here. The first time I got multiples in one transaction no problem. Wednesday I got two sets and only one bonus posted. CSR had no problem adding the missing miles. Hopefully this isn't a new limitation.


----------



## DizzyDis

Question for those who track gold and onyx status. I looked at where they said I was for the year (just over 4000 AM) but when I add up the totals from each month (January to August), I end up with 5899 AM. I know that is not yet at Onyx, but am wondering if others have seen this and if you have an explanation? 

I understand if things like surveys don't count, but I am pretty sure I haven't earned 1800 AM in surveys! I am thinking about calling once I actually cross the 6000 mark (according to the monthly totals) and see if I can get an answer on this.


----------



## pigletto

It's not looking like it's going to be a very good airmiles week for me. I might be able to sneak out 100 at Sobey's.  I can't see the Kraft deal in the flyer well enough to read it online. Can anyone tell me how many items need to be purchased under the Kraft/Heinz easy meal solutions to get the 50 airmiles?

I still don't see the Foodland miles, but I assume they are on the way sometime today.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Question for those who track gold and onyx status. I looked at where they said I was for the year (just over 4000 AM) but when I add up the totals from each month (January to August), I end up with 5899 AM. I know that is not yet at Onyx, but am wondering if others have seen this and if you have an explanation?
> 
> I understand if things like surveys don't count, but I am pretty sure I haven't earned 1800 AM in surveys! I am thinking about calling once I actually cross the 6000 mark (according to the monthly totals) and see if I can get an answer on this.


My only guess is that they haven't entered the totals for August on their end yet? I'm not sure. I didn't track it at all.. it just showed up one day. I would keep an eye on it and call if it doesn't straighten itself out after a little while.


----------



## damo

DilEmma said:


> I've played twice on my iPad but lost out on the multiplier because of bad math. Not mine. 50x3
> 
> Same with me. I thought it was because I did it on my tablet so was intending to use my Desktop next time.



Now they have written instructions for the math question, lol.  They write it in steps so no order of operations is needed.

1. Multiply 5 times 60
2. Add 20 to the answer from step one
3. Divide the answer from step two by 2
4. Subtract 6 from the answer to step three


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> It's not looking like it's going to be a very good airmiles week for me. I might be able to sneak out 100 at Sobey's.  I can't see the Kraft deal in the flyer well enough to read it online. Can anyone tell me how many items need to be purchased under the Kraft/Heinz easy meal solutions to get the 50 airmiles?
> 
> I still don't see the Foodland miles, but I assume they are on the way sometime today.



3 of the products for 50 AM

I thought the Campbell's soup one looked good too, 3 cans at 1.39 each for 20 AM. We use the condensed soups in the crock pot in winter, and I like to have a few cans of chicken noodle on hand for cold/flu season. And also for food drives at my son's school.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> 3 of the products for 50 AM
> 
> I thought the Campbell's soup one looked good too, 3 cans at 1.39 each for 20 AM. We use the condensed soups in the crock pot in winter, and I like to have a few cans of chicken noodle on hand for cold/flu season. And also for food drives at my son's school.


Thank you! I think you're right. We don't go through much condensed soup but it's nice to have some on hand for just the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> I thought the T&C said that the multiplier is on base miles only. Super sweet if it's for the whole thing.



Oh, it's probably base.  You're right, that would be sweet!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888

My Sobeys shopping list (Chilli, Spaghetti, lasagna,and casserole dishes).
50 ways to use a jar of pasta sauce
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/articles/50-things-to-make-with-pasta-sauce.html
18 Jars of Pasta sauce x $1.99 =$35.82
= 300 airmiles
Splitting sauce between myself and sister.
I will be checking out the types of soup they have for  1.39 ,we use a fair amount of the cream of mushroom and cream of broccoli.


Foodland flyer
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
nothing at Foodland for me this week.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> Question for those who track gold and onyx status. I looked at where they said I was for the year (just over 4000 AM) but when I add up the totals from each month (January to August), I end up with 5899 AM. I know that is not yet at Onyx, but am wondering if others have seen this and if you have an explanation?
> 
> I understand if things like surveys don't count, but I am pretty sure I haven't earned 1800 AM in surveys! I am thinking about calling once I actually cross the 6000 mark (according to the monthly totals) and see if I can get an answer on this.



1. Surveys count in my totals. The only things I have noticed that aren't were the Megan Trainor contest and a bonus from AM for signing up for online notices.
2. They update the "ONYX/Gold" status Monday morning. If you look before then you will have timing differences with anything that has posted since last Monday.
    If you had a good week a week and a half ago that could be your difference. I have my account status reconciled down to the Airmile.(it's just something I       have to do)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I won't be doing the soup deal -- that's NOT a good price for the soup and i can't justify spending more than i would normally when i stock up (gotta be less than a $1/can for the duck) But something did catch my eye!  *
*Imodium is $16.99 for the box of 20 instant dissolve buy 2 get 30 AM -- hubby has IBS so we go thru TONS of that and anything less than a $1/pill is excellent!! So we'll probably snag about 4 of those (they are great to stash in your park bags BTW --- really do work in a hurry and not much worse than having to run to the bathroom constantly in a theme park, trust me we know!!)*

*Should be a pretty decent weekend for us. OH i forgot to mention yesterday *

*Staples -- earbuds for $9.89 -- get 10 AM fits our 1/1 ratio and hubby lost his last trip. Good for the plane!*


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else experiencing weird posting of AM from Foodland and Sobey''s.  Foodland hasn't posted the gift card bonuses but they did post my shopping.  Sobey's only posted part of one shopping trip. I know it's early and it may all be sorted out by tomorrow it's just a little odd usually things post correctly the first time.


Yes! I didn't get my gc bonuses (although they were definitely on my receipt), and Sobey's hasn't posted anything yet, but then, I shopped on Sunday, so I probably have to wait until next week for those to show up. I wanted to move my little piggie along faster! LOL Still need to pop into Foodland and buy 2 more gift cards!


----------



## Debbie

Oops! Forgot to add.....I needed AM so bad that I booked a November cruise with Holland America yesterday!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Oops! Forgot to add.....I needed AM so bad that I booked a November cruise with Holland America yesterday!



Oh My!
Congrats!
Happy Cruising To You Hon!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I think we may be waiting an extra week for the Foodland GC to post.  Given that they have put a limit on the # allowed we probable have to wait until the end of the promotion before they post (It's like they don't trust us to only purchase 5).


----------



## pigletto

Debbie said:


> Oops! Forgot to add.....I needed AM so bad that I booked a November cruise with Holland America yesterday!


Congrats!! We're cruising in the Caribbean with Holland America on Boxing Day with my extended family! I've never been on a HAL cruise but my parents have and said they are very nice.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Oops! Forgot to add.....I needed AM so bad that I booked a November cruise with Holland America yesterday!


*Nothing like taking one for the team!*

*I just got an AMAZING e-mail from Airmiles --- if i use my Mastercard throughout September and spend $3,000 on any purchase i'll get 600 AM *
*I'd love to share this but from T & C on the offer 1. This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES MasterCard cardholder who received this email.  *

*Rexall's looking pretty good for us this week -- vitamins BOGO 50% plus spend $30.00 get 50 AM easy-peasy in this old-folks home   plus several other things we use are on sale! Might try to do the 100 bonus for beauty items on Sunday (not me but both D-I-L's use a bunch and stocking time is arriving)*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I see Shell has 7X points on convenience store purchases.  Is this the deal people were talking about in the spring - that you could get gift cards for restaurants and grocery stores from there? Although I thought it was 10X the points previously.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nothing like taking one for the team!*
> 
> *I just got an AMAZING e-mail from Airmiles --- if i use my Mastercard throughout September and spend $3,000 on any purchase i'll get 600 AM *
> *I'd love to share this but from T & C on the offer 1. This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES MasterCard cardholder who received this email.  *
> 
> *Rexall's looking pretty good for us this week -- vitamins BOGO 50% plus spend $30.00 get 50 AM easy-peasy in this old-folks home   plus several other things we use are on sale! Might try to do the 100 bonus for beauty items on Sunday (not me but both D-I-L's use a bunch and stocking time is arriving)*



Darn wish I received that email.  With back to school stuff, payments for kids activities, new glasses for me and dd, I would easily hit that in Sept.  Although I've received bonuses before from MC and I had no idea what from, so maybe I will get lucky!

Safeways looking not bad this week as well, bonus on TP and cheese and milk again all at good prices so I should get at least 150 on a $40 purchase.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Flyer
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> 
> My Sobeys shopping list (Chilli, Spaghetti, lasagna,and casserole dishes).
> 50 ways to use a jar of pasta sauce
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/articles/50-things-to-make-with-pasta-sauce.html
> 18 Jars of Pasta sauce x $1.99 =$35.82
> = 300 airmiles
> Splitting sauce between myself and sister.
> I will be checking out the types of soup they have for  1.39 ,we use a fair amount of the cream of mushroom and cream of broccoli.
> 
> 
> Foodland flyer
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> nothing at Foodland for me this week.
> 
> Hugs Mel


 Darn! So wish that Sobeys was closer to us. Foodland has the Buy Any 3 and get 50AM, and DH is always buying Philadelphia Cream cheese, so that's a good one. Fridge, freezer and chest freezer full. We'll see what my personal email tomorrow brings. I've done well with the personal bonuses lately-whether AM or %off.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Darn wish I received that email.  With back to school stuff, payments for kids activities, new glasses for me and dd, I would easily hit that in Sept.  Although I've received bonuses before from MC and I had no idea what from, so maybe I will get lucky!
> 
> Safeways looking not bad this week as well, bonus on TP and cheese and milk again all at good prices so I should get at least 150 on a $40 purchase.


*This one will only work if you click on the link in the email to "activate it' Perhaps you could try calling AM and inquire as to why you didn't get it?*


----------



## mort1331

So just back from Canada's Wonderland on our great 1AM deal. Thats the only way I think I can justify CW.  $20 for parking, but we took a picnic. I want to thank those who brought this deal to all of our attention(Ottawamom I think), and a special to Damo for getting us 2 additional tickets. Great day, hope others were able to take advantage.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I see Shell has 7X points on convenience store purchases.  Is this the deal people were talking about in the spring - that you could get gift cards for restaurants and grocery stores from there? Although I thought it was 10X the points previously.



Hi Hon
 See below. I am assuming they mean "Shell Gift Cards as in all the Gift Cards they sell BUT I would call airmiles to double check this,,,after all they don't say "Tim Horton's Gift cards etc.
Hugs Mel

From the Airmiles site
Terms and Conditions

* Offer valid from August 29, 2016 to November 6, 2016 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail Purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the Base Mile Offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be deposited to your Account.


----------



## ottawamom

All the Airmiles that should have been posted this week showed up this morning.  Even the GC from Foodland. Don't know why it was weird earlier on.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> All the Airmiles that should have been posted this week showed up this morning.  Even the GC from Foodland. Don't know why it was weird earlier on.


Mine aren't there yet. Hopefully sometime today.


----------



## mort1331

Not yet, but not needed for some time. New 1AM deal for our east coast friends of Onyx, hope you can enjoy.
*Wine Tasting - Domaine de Grand Pré, Halifax - October 22, 2016*

Also for GOLD and Onyx level
*Snowden - GOLD/ONYX Exclusive Advanced Movie Screening - Package for Two (2) - September 12, 2016 - Various Cities - Major cities across Canada*

Plus the ET and the NSLC are still up. Happy trails for all who can use.


----------



## bababear_50

How do I find the ET Mort...?
I found the Snowden but for the life of me can't find the ET one.
Hugs Mel

EDITED
I found them 
Thanks for post Mort
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nothing like taking one for the team!*
> 
> *I just got an AMAZING e-mail from Airmiles --- if i use my Mastercard throughout September and spend $3,000 on any purchase i'll get 600 AM *
> *I'd love to share this but from T & C on the offer 1. This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES MasterCard cardholder who received this email.  *
> 
> *Rexall's looking pretty good for us this week -- vitamins BOGO 50% plus spend $30.00 get 50 AM easy-peasy in this old-folks home   plus several other things we use are on sale! Might try to do the 100 bonus for beauty items on Sunday (not me but both D-I-L's use a bunch and stocking time is arriving)*



I got a similar email from Airmiles re:MasterCard use throughout Sept, 500 air miles for $2500 in total purchases.  I think we can easily do that this month.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the head-up Mort.  I picked up a pair of tickets on my account and another pair on DH account.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Not yet, but not needed for some time. New 1AM deal for our east coast friends of Onyx, hope you can enjoy.
> *Wine Tasting - Domaine de Grand Pré, Halifax - October 22, 2016*
> 
> Also for GOLD and Onyx level
> *Snowden - GOLD/ONYX Exclusive Advanced Movie Screening - Package for Two (2) - September 12, 2016 - Various Cities - Major cities across Canada*
> 
> Plus the ET and the NSLC are still up. Happy trails for all who can use.


Where in the airmiles page do I find these?  I'm only gold but the screening may be a possibility.  I just need to figure out where to go.
TIA


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Where in the airmiles page do I find these?  I'm only gold but the screening may be a possibility.  I just need to figure out where to go.
> TIA


Click on Dream rewards, then click "See events and Attractions". That takes you to a page that has 8 options on the right side. Click on "Airmiles events exclusive" Then scroll in the 3 pages of events. Not sure if Gold can see all the events, but should find the Movies


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Silvermist999 said:


> I got a similar email from Airmiles re:MasterCard use throughout Sept, 500 air miles for $2500 in total purchases.  I think we can easily do that this month.



I hope I get one - I called MC and asked if they were for everyone as I hadn't received one - they are targeted they said.  We just got back from camping yesterday and I've already put on $1500 since last night.  Hockey registration, flooring for kids room and back to school supplies. Ugh. Hate this time of year!  Just went online to pay it off and my bank account is dwindling...LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! Just got the Snowden tickets!  I'm loving these Onyx deals.  I'm milking them for all they are worth until my Onyx status runs out in March 2018!


----------



## bababear_50

Went to Sobeys to pick up a few things
The soup is ringing up all wonky
I was able to get the higher priced ones I wanted (1.39 a can)
:cream of broccoli
:bean and bacon
:tomato and rice
BUT they rang up wonky
some at 6 Airmiles per can and some 7 Airmiles per can. It should be 20 Airmiles for 3 cans purchased.
I am short a total of 5 airmiles but they said if when they are posted they are not accurate they will add the 5 miles on at the store.
Picked up some pasta sauce (18 jars) 50 points every 3 jars and store chocolate chip cookies buy two bags = 10 Airmiles .
Total spent $62.47
Total Airmiles 388 + 5 missing = 393 Airmiles.
Because this has been a good few weeks for me I decided to get a Disney Park Pass for my Granddaughter's trip next March. I know this will help out her parents a great deal and it gives me a great Birthday gift for her.
I was able to get Snowden tickets and my son was so happy he asked me to get him an airmile card to help collect points,,,,lol.
Happy shopping everyone!!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I also got some of the soup at Sobey's today.  Bought 6 cans of the same soup, first 3 rang through 20AM next 3 6,7,7AM (it does add up to 20) but why the two different methods of treating the exact same cans of soup on the same order. I had also picked up two bags of Pepperidge Farm cookies and had 2 loaded offers for them only one of the loaded offers worked so I called the hotline when I got home and they added that one for me.

I didn't do quite as well as you did on the AM total but I did get 314AM for my trouble and two free packages of bacon.


----------



## pigletto

My Foodland points didn't post. I really hope they show up tomorrow. I am waiting on 600.
I will head to Sobey's tomorrow for soup and pasta sauce/Kraft parm.

Today was so busy and my head is in so many places with everything we have to prep/get ready for/have to do that I went in to Sobeys tonight to grab some things for a birthday lunch and didn't even think about airmiles. I didn't think to get the things on my airmiles list, and I had to be asked to pull out my card for the things I did get.
I need a good nights sleep and to get my priorities back in order.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This week's Rexall coupon is here gang! Spend $50.00 get 80 AM .. should be a great week for me once i do the vitamins (BOGO50% spend $30.00 get 50 AM) plus a bunch of other *stuff* we need! Our Sobeys run  tonight netted us 252 AM for spending $120. *

*https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=0f526577520afad837cf7b41c0f94084*


----------



## usetheforceluke

We went over to Sobeys yesterday.  Picked up the soup and sauce (for the am), cheese, bread and cookies.  Crockpot cooking is my favourite cooking method (I have 27 of them along with about 120+ crockpot cookbooks) so the soup and sauce will be used up with no problem whatsoever.  Total take was 379 am.  Add that to the 2,004 that I mentioned a couple of days ago, and we've managed to accumulate 2,383 am in seven days.  (Used the two $10 gc that we had, cleared off the small leftover amounts on the gc that we got from Foodland, and our fourth gc still has $125 or so on it.)  Following this thread has been useful. 

The link that bababear_50 posted a couple of pages back will be useful also.

Sobeys had notices all over the place that they weren't going to do 24 hours a day anymore.  They're now closed from midnight to 6:00 a.m.  Guess that's going to cramp my style when I want something at 4:00 a.m. and nowhere to go.

Jim.

edited to correct adding misteak.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone know if the Snowden movie passes will be emailed vs mailed?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone know if the Snowden movie passes will be emailed vs mailed?



I just had a look at the terms and conditions and it says they will be emailed. Mine arrived last time by email the day before the movie.


----------



## pigletto

I went to Sobey's for soup and spaghetti sauce and one of the parmesean cheese. I will probably go back for more, and I'm sending dd back to her apartment for university with lots of the sauce and soup. I also picked up 2 of the $25 Google Play gift cards with bonus airmiles for dh and ds for Christmas.
219 airmiles today.

Did everyone get their airmiles from the Foodland gift cards? I didn't and I am a little worried.


----------



## bababear_50

No Airmiles for Foodland posted for me ,,actually nothing posted for me since Aug 27 so hopefully this weekend something will get posted.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

usetheforceluke said:


> We went over to Sobeys yesterday.  Picked up the soup and sauce (for the am), cheese, bread and cookies.  Crockpot cooking is my favourite cooking method (I have 27 of them along with about 120+ crockpot cookbooks) so the soup and sauce will be used up with no problem whatsoever.  Total take was 379 am.  Add that to the 2,004 that I mentioned a couple of days ago, and we've managed to accumulate 2,383 am in seven days.  (Used the two $10 gc that we had, cleared off the small leftover amounts on the gc that we got from Foodland, and our fourth gc still has $125 or so on it.)  Following this thread has been useful.
> 
> The link that bababear_50 posted a couple of pages back will be useful also.
> 
> Sobeys had notices all over the place that they weren't going to do 24 hours a day anymore.  They're now closed from midnight to 6:00 a.m.  Guess that's going to cramp my style when I want something at 4:00 a.m. and nowhere to go.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> edited to correct adding misteak.


Wowow I think you have found the force Luke.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> No Airmiles for Foodland posted for me ,,actually nothing posted for me since Aug 27 so hopefully this weekend something will get posted.
> Hugs Mel


My Foodland usually has a Saturday post date, but I don't usually 'see' them until Monday (maybe Tuesday this week?). I have a lot, too, so am watching patiently-or maybe not so patiently! lol


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> I went to Sobey's for soup and spaghetti sauce and one of the parmesean cheese. I will probably go back for more, and I'm sending dd back to her apartment for university with lots of the sauce and soup. I also picked up 2 of the $25 Google Play gift cards with bonus airmiles for dh and ds for Christmas.
> 219 airmiles today.
> 
> Did everyone get their airmiles from the Foodland gift cards? I didn't and I am a little worried.


No not yet, but not worried. The Sobeys one when this happened took about 4 weeks for mine to show up. I figure about the same.

Does anyone know if the AM holder has to be at the movies, would like to get for a friend as we wont be able to go. CLosest one is some distance away.


----------



## mkmommy

Has any one booked hotels through the Airmiles travel hub?  I am looking at March Break for Miami and some of the hotels are offering 600-900 airmiles for a 1 night stay. In some cases the CAD rates are less than booking direct, plus 690 airmiles seems to good to be true.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Has any one booked hotels through the Airmiles travel hub?  I am looking at March Break for Miami and some of the hotels are offering 600-900 airmiles for a 1 night stay. In some cases the CAD rates are less than booking direct, plus 690 airmiles seems to good to be true.


*I haven't done this yet but have been looking very closely for a couple of nights in Jan/Feb to bookend our 2 weeks at OKW and pleasantly surprised at the rates myself. I completely trust the site and if i find the right combination of price & Miles along with ideal location I'll be jumping on it. The miles don't get posted for 2 - 4 weeks after your stay though so don't book thinking you'll see them soon!*


----------



## mort1331

Have not used for hotel stays, but if anything like flights. Make sure of the dates and all info. To change or cancel the cost are crazy expensive. Good luck


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Did everyone get their airmiles from the Foodland gift cards? I didn't and I am a little worried.



I got mine on Friday but I think it might be a store by store thing.  They will show up  eventually.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Does anyone know if the AM holder has to be at the movies, would like to get for a friend as we wont be able to go. CLosest one is some distance away.



I haven't seen them ask for an AM card or any form of ID the two times I've been.  They just take the paper and hand you your tickets.  There are usually lots of other people there who have received their tickets from radio stations etc.  They just want to process you as quickly as possible.  Tell your friend to just say he didn't bring it because they never asked for it before if he gets asked.


----------



## ottawamom

mkmommy said:


> Has any one booked hotels through the Airmiles travel hub?  I am looking at March Break for Miami and some of the hotels are offering 600-900 airmiles for a 1 night stay. In some cases the CAD rates are less than booking direct, plus 690 airmiles seems to good to be true.



My in-laws are just about to undertake a trip to the States for a week all booked this way.  They used AM twice in the spring for hotel stays and it worked out great so they are doing a longer trip this time to use up all their AM before they expire. They love traveling this way because they pay the taxes up front in Canadian dollars.


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up a few more jars of pasta sauce today but my store was out of them so I had to go to the back up Sobeys,,,cashier said they were very popular.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

I went and got more sauce today and 3 more soup. 71 more miles. I have enough sauce until this time next year I think .
So I am waiting on 825 miles between this weekends shopping and the gift cards. I am however out of gift cards. I only bought three and I spent one and a bit last weekend and then this weekend I spent one more and the rest on groceries for dd to go back up to her university apartment . 
I should have bought all five and will next time for sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Has any one booked hotels through the Airmiles travel hub?  I am looking at March Break for Miami and some of the hotels are offering 600-900 airmiles for a 1 night stay. In some cases the CAD rates are less than booking direct, plus 690 airmiles seems to good to be true.


*Just to clear this up, you're talking about booking a room thru the NEW system, paying for a hotel and EARNING miles, correct? If so, this is a brand new system that only went in to action early August so I'm not sure if anyone has used it yet. Sounds perfect -- like you, i think the prices are great and it lets me earn miles in a spot i don't normally get any -- bonus all around in my mind!*

*We have like others, used our miles to book hotels often and had no problems with either the process of booking or actually staying. *


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> 1. Surveys count in my totals. The only things I have noticed that aren't were the Megan Trainor contest and a bonus from AM for signing up for online notices.
> 2. They update the "ONYX/Gold" status Monday morning. If you look before then you will have timing differences with anything that has posted since last Monday.
> If you had a good week a week and a half ago that could be your difference. I have my account status reconciled down to the Airmile.(it's just something I       have to do)



Thank you! Yes, it was a good week and now has showed up, so as soon as the next week's update is done I will officially be Onyx, thanks to the soup and pasta sauce offers at Sobeys  Now to decide how much of each we actually need... Another need is such a strong word....


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just to clear this up, you're talking about booking a room thru the NEW system, paying for a hotel and EARNING miles, correct? If so, this is a brand new system that only went in to action early August so I'm not sure if anyone has used it yet. Sounds perfect -- like you, i think the prices are great and it lets me earn miles in a spot i don't normally get any -- bonus all around in my mind!*
> 
> *We have like others, used our miles to book hotels often and had no problems with either the process of booking or actually staying. *


Yes,  I was asking about booking hotels that you pay for and earn airmiles. Being new probably explains why the high airmiles you can earn.


----------



## DilEmma

Here is the link for the spend $25 get $5 off coupon:
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
Good until 10 October


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Here is the link for the spend $25 get $5 off coupon:
> http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
> Good until 10 October


*AWESOME .. downloaded onto the Kindle along with my spend $50.00 get 80 coupon for tomorrow's haul! Soon we'll have enough for both the car rental AND to stay overnight at the Sheraton Gateway before we go down!*

*THANKS*


----------



## pigletto

My Foodland miles from the gift card promo posted tonight.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> My Foodland miles from the gift card promo posted tonight.


*mine TOO! Look at my little car zipping along now! Almost there*


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> My Foodland miles from the gift card promo posted tonight.


Yes, my earliest purchases did, too.


----------



## usetheforceluke

We made Onyx with all of our air miles over the past couple of weeks.

A couple of weeks ago, we used up some 7,550 air miles to buy two admission tickets which we'll use to help pay for our annual pass renewals when we go for our trip later in the year.  So we don't have that many air miles in the account.

Strangely enough, we checked the air miles needed to get the same admission tickets at the Onyx level.  They're asking for 6,700 air miles for the same thing, a decrease of some 850 air miles over what was deducted from our account when we ordered them.

Guess we shouldn't have been in any great hurry.

Jim.


----------



## ottawamom

usetheforceluke said:


> We made Onyx with all of our air miles over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, we used up some 7,550 air miles to buy two admission tickets which we'll use to help pay for our annual pass renewals when we go for our trip later in the year.  So we don't have that many air miles in the account.
> 
> Strangely enough, we checked the air miles needed to get the same admission tickets at the Onyx level.  They're asking for 6,700 air miles for the same thing, a decrease of some 850 air miles over what was deducted from our account when we ordered them.
> 
> Guess we shouldn't have been in any great hurry.
> 
> Jim.



1. Congratulations on making ONYX
2. Go back on the AM website and check your numbers again.  7550AM is the # of AM needed for 2 7day base tickets, 6700AM is the # of AM needed for 2 3day base tickets. There is no advantage to being ONYX when it comes to Disney park tickets.

You didn't miss out on any savings. Sorry


----------



## jenilynn

Hello quick question!! hopefully this has not been covered before. I follow along with this thread quite frequently. 

My boyfriend and I signed up for the AMEX Platinum credit card this weekend; it's under his name and I am the secondary, the airmiles card is under my name. Will this be a problem?


----------



## ottawamom

jenilynn said:


> Hello quick question!! hopefully this has not been covered before. I follow along with this thread quite frequently.
> 
> My boyfriend and I signed up for the AMEX Platinum credit card this weekend; it's under his name and I am the secondary, the airmiles card is under my name. Will this be a problem?



Others have reported having no issue with this.  Some couples have two separate Amex cards (ie not a secondary card on someones account) each of which are tied to one AM account. I have two different CC both of which post AM to my AM account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jenilynn said:


> Hello quick question!! hopefully this has not been covered before. I follow along with this thread quite frequently.
> 
> My boyfriend and I signed up for the AMEX Platinum credit card this weekend; it's under his name and I am the secondary, the airmiles card is under my name. Will this be a problem?


*HI! Super glad you've been getting some great tips and joined our Airmiles hunt. Short answer to your question NOPE, not a problem at all, just add the AM account number to the AMEX card and you'll be good to go!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from working the system at Rexall --- an hour shopping trip with the Kindle working hard and i spent just over $180.00 and snagged 333 Airmiles. YEAH ME*


----------



## jenilynn

ottawamom said:


> Others have reported having no issue with this.  Some couples have two separate Amex cards (ie not a secondary card on someones account) each of which are tied to one AM account. I have two different CC both of which post AM to my AM account.





Donald - my hero said:


> *HI! Super glad you've been getting some great tips and joined our Airmiles hunt. Short answer to your question NOPE, not a problem at all, just add the AM account number to the AMEX card and you'll be good to go!*



Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heads up for anyone else who is needing (or wanting, however you spin it  ) to rent a car thru Airmiles for an extended period of time .. do some math and careful planning! Our trip has exploded into almost 3 weeks now and we'll be needing a car (yes NEEDING, hubby has a conference to attend and we really must visit Harry). I plugged in various combinations of dates and locations and came up with this work around:*
*A Friday - Tuesday, drop off the car and pick up another keeping it till the next Tuesday ..total Airmiles 3800*
*Pick the car up Friday and keep it for the entire time .. total Airmiles 4900 WOW*
*Even the taxes work out in our favour this way ...$85.08 compared to $100.70*

*Adding a day on the end added a massive 1300 Airmiles!! Luckily we've managed to snag our last night at the same resort so can get rid of the car sooner <you know who you are, THANKS>*

*Moral of the story? Hubby is right, Excel really IS my friend   I'll be needing to update my ticker to reflect these bizarre numbers AND add in the Sheraton Gateway!*


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Here is the link for the spend $25 get $5 off coupon:
> http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
> Good until 10 October



Thank-you
I was able to use this today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish my flyers would get here... I want to plan my next shopping trips!
Managed to get 6 jars of sauce, and 9 cans of soups, plus some other stuff we needed and ended up with 188 AM. Not as great as some of you but I had a hard time fitting the jars and cans on my shelves as it was lol. They actually had the cheddar soup I like to use in casseroles (and for my Christmas morning hashbrown/sausage crock pot recipe) so I got a few of those.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I wish my flyers would get here... I want to plan my next shopping trips!
> Managed to get 6 jars of sauce, and 9 cans of soups, plus some other stuff we needed and ended up with 188 AM. Not as great as some of you but I had a hard time fitting the jars and cans on my shelves as it was lol. They actually had the cheddar soup I like to use in casseroles (and for my Christmas morning hashbrown/sausage crock pot recipe) so I got a few of those.



Lol 
I was just going to say 
Paging Hdrolfe,,,,,I've just gone back to work and my feet are so swollen I've been sitting in the garden running the cold water on them for the past hour. I wobbled indoors to see if you had posted anything yet,,,,oh well thanks for trying I'm wobbling off to the kitchen to make a tea and put my feet up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Amycella78

For those who have redeemed air miles for disney tickets, what was the process like to link them on mydisneyexperience to select fastpass rides? Did it work smoothly? We are hesitant to redeem air miles for the park tickets if the process is troublesome.

That being said, since we were unable to use our miles to book our package because the air miles travel centre has a two week wait to speak with an agent, I would like to save a little but of money some way this vacation...


----------



## mort1331

Amycella78 said:


> For those who have redeemed air miles for disney tickets, what was the process like to link them on mydisneyexperience to select fastpass rides? Did it work smoothly? We are hesitant to redeem air miles for the park tickets if the process is troublesome.
> 
> That being said, since we were unable to use our miles to book our package because the air miles travel centre has a two week wait to speak with an agent, I would like to save a little but of money some way this vacation...


I feel that the tickets are one of the best redemption that are going right now, besides the 1AM things for Onyx club. The tickets are real tickets mailed to you, same as if bought by Disney or UT. Linking is the same and just as easy.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up for anyone else who is needing (or wanting, however you spin it  ) to rent a car thru Airmiles for an extended period of time .. do some math and careful planning! Our trip has exploded into almost 3 weeks now and we'll be needing a car (yes NEEDING, hubby has a conference to attend and we really must visit Harry). I plugged in various combinations of dates and locations and came up with this work around:*
> *A Friday - Tuesday, drop off the car and pick up another keeping it till the next Tuesday ..total Airmiles 3800*
> *Pick the car up Friday and keep it for the entire time .. total Airmiles 4900 WOW*
> *Even the taxes work out in our favour this way ...$85.08 compared to $100.70*
> 
> *Adding a day on the end added a massive 1300 Airmiles!! Luckily we've managed to snag our last night at the same resort so can get rid of the car sooner <you know who you are, THANKS>*
> 
> *Moral of the story? Hubby is right, Excel really IS my friend   I'll be needing to update my ticker to reflect these bizarre numbers AND add in the Sheraton Gateway!*


|What if you just do a straight rental, no AM. Look at the cost then, if you don't need a big car I know at that time of year you can get some great deals.


----------



## Amycella78

mort1331 said:


> I feel that the tickets are one of the best redemption that are going right now, besides the 1AM things for Onyx club. The tickets are real tickets mailed to you, same as if bought by Disney or UT. Linking is the same and just as easy.



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only need 60 more air miles and then I can order our DD8's 5-day pass! Woohoo!  I will have all three WDW passes through Air Miles in less than 6 months, thanks to all the credit card promos/referrals etc. Lord knows, Sobeys doesn't really hook us Maritimers up with any consistently fantastic deals  

Now, I'm onto our three 2-day Universal passes, which don't cost as many miles as the WDW.  I'm more than half way there for one already


----------



## zatharas

Has anybody every had problems getting the bonus for BMO Airmiles cards if you already have one type of BMO credit card. Specifically I have the base BMO Airmiles card and I am thinking of getting the Sobeys or Shell Airmiles card.  The terms and conditions say you cannot already have the card to get the bonus not sure if that means any BMO card or that specific card.


----------



## ottawamom

Just reviewed the Sobey's flyer.  Marks $50 GC get 70AM. Compliments cleaning products buy 3 get 25AM.  Sausage, grapes, pizza crust deal looks good for 25AM (I will use the parts for other things), limes, avocados and tomatoes 25AM meal another possibility.  I use the avocado in chocolate brownies.


----------



## DilEmma

Another really cool Onyx 1 Air Mile offer - Niagara Lakes area - wine tasting and three course dinner with wine pairings:
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2585314
*AIR MILES ONYX Exclusive Event - Trius Winery Black Glass Dinner - Friday, November 18th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

zatharas said:


> Has anybody every had problems getting the bonus for BMO Airmiles cards if you already have one type of BMO credit card. Specifically I have the base BMO Airmiles card and I am thinking of getting the Sobeys or Shell Airmiles card.  The terms and conditions say you cannot already have the card to get the bonus not sure if that means any BMO card or that specific card.



I have a BMO World card (gold) and I also have the Sobeys MC.  No issues getting the Sobeys promo miles.  This card is awesome for the first three months.  400-500 promo miles, plus you get 3x base miles, plus you get 2/$20 at Sobeys. We will typically earn 300 miles each of the first three months. I signed up for a card and then signed my DH up after my three months were up, so we've utilized the promos twice


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up for anyone else who is needing (or wanting, however you spin it  ) to rent a car thru Airmiles for an extended period of time .. do some math and careful planning! Our trip has exploded into almost 3 weeks now and we'll be needing a car (yes NEEDING, hubby has a conference to attend and we really must visit Harry). I plugged in various combinations of dates and locations and came up with this work around:*
> *A Friday - Tuesday, drop off the car and pick up another keeping it till the next Tuesday ..total Airmiles 3800*
> *Pick the car up Friday and keep it for the entire time .. total Airmiles 4900 WOW*
> *Even the taxes work out in our favour this way ...$85.08 compared to $100.70*
> 
> *Adding a day on the end added a massive 1300 Airmiles!! Luckily we've managed to snag our last night at the same resort so can get rid of the car sooner <you know who you are, THANKS>*
> 
> *Moral of the story? Hubby is right, Excel really IS my friend   I'll be needing to update my ticker to reflect these bizarre numbers AND add in the Sheraton Gateway!*



I've done four rentals through AirMiles to date. Similar results to yours. I found that a rental for three days and under were different prices (miles and taxes). Four, five, six or seven day rentals priced exactly the same in miles with increasing taxes as the days increased. More than seven day rentals priced with that pattern. That is, an 11 to 14 day rental was exactly twice as many AirMiles as a seven day rental. More days still meant more more taxes. 

It certainly made sense to rent in multiples of seven days. You can save the AirMiles booking fees ($11.30 CDN) by lumping a 14, 21 or 28 day rental into one reservation. But any variation from multiples of seven makes more sense to break it out. 

I also found a significant price difference in miles and taxes if you rent AWAY from the airports. Downtown Ottawa car rentals were almost half the cost of a rental at YOW airport. Same with MCO airport in Orlando. Though I kept my locale at the airport for convenience.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Just reviewed the Sobey's flyer.  Marks $50 GC get 70AM. Compliments cleaning products buy 3 get 25AM.  Sausage, grapes, pizza crust deal looks good for 25AM (I will use the parts for other things), limes, avocados and tomatoes 25AM meal another possibility.  I use the avocado in chocolate brownies.



Assuming I can buy just one lime at a time (or two to pair up with the avocado 2/$5.00 if you have to buy two to get that price):
$1.99 grape tomatoes
$0.40 lime
$2.50 avocado bag

Those are great prices to start with. Guacamole!


----------



## pigletto

I'm only seeing about 125 airmiles from this Sobey's flyer (will get some cleaning products, 2 of the 25 mile meal deals, the General Mills deal twice).
Rexall is a bust for me as well. I'll be looking forward to the targeted coupon that starts Monday. I am trying to hit 250 a week, but it's not happening this week. I'm way ahead because of the gift card promo though, so that's good.

We do shop at Mark's quite a bit, but we don't need anything right now and I'm tying up a lot of money in gift cards. Not sure on that one.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Assuming I can buy just one lime at a time (or two to pair up with the avocado 2/$5.00 if you have to buy two to get that price):
> $1.99 grape tomatoes
> $0.40 lime
> $2.50 avocado bag
> 
> Those are great prices to start with. Guacamole!



I have purchased 1 lime before with a promo (actually I've also been known to purchase 1 potato). Being able to double up on the meal promo seems to be on a store by store basis.  Mine allows it.  Others haven't been able to do it and get the AM on the second batch.


----------



## NorthernGrl

As long as I put the produce up on the belt separated by a bunch of stuff, (so one at the beginning, and another near the end, after they've already rang through the 1st one, I always get the meal deal multiple times.  

The first of my gift card air miles has posted.  Still expecting a few more.


----------



## Debbie

The rest of my gc posted with Foodland! "Only" 1018 left to go. LOL


----------



## mort1331

DilEmma said:


> Another really cool Onyx 1 Air Mile offer - Niagara Lakes area - wine tasting and three course dinner with wine pairings:
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2585314
> *AIR MILES ONYX Exclusive Event - Trius Winery Black Glass Dinner - Friday, November 18th*



I was slow off the mark today, I was going to post this. Hope some can use this. Great event, pair it with a great weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yesterday's Rexall shopping has posted already and now my car has reached the end of the road! I seriously think it helped motivate me to work the system better!*

*The coupon for next week at Rexall is spend $30.00 get 50 --- link is currently targeted for me only but they should provide it for everyone by Monday.*


----------



## ottawamom

Congratulations on reaching your goal.  Time to set up a new one.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yesterday's Rexall shopping has posted already and now my car has reached the end of the road! I seriously think it helped motivate me to work the system better!*
> 
> *The coupon for next week at Rexall is spend $30.00 get 50 --- link is currently targeted for me only but they should provide it for everyone by Monday.*


Congratulations, Jacqueline! Having a visual _does_ help one focus on the end!


----------



## bababear_50

Revising my list,,I just needed a cup of tea.
I am so far behind even reading the flyers.
I think I'm good for about 75-100 airmiles this weekend.

1 Marks card ,,,my sister inlaw says my brother would love one for his Birthday next week.= 70 airmiles
1 minigo
1 oatmeal squares
1 box cereal (looking for apple cinnamon cheerios if they have them)
=20 airmiles
1 lime
1 package of avocados
1 package of grape tomatoes
=25 airmiles
Hopefully I get something in my targeted Sobeys offers that is of use.

I picked up 2 of the dinner and wine pairings for my son and daughter inlaw.
Thanks for posting this special!
Hugs Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

I'm still waiting in my Foodland miles. Anybody else?


----------



## bababear_50

I feel like something is weird with the way my points are rolling in on the airmiles web site.
My Foodland 400 posted Sept 6th.... and my Sept sobeys posted Sept 3rd ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  but 1915 Sobeys points from Aug have not posted.
I will try to be patient.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I feel like something is weird with the way my points are rolling in on the airmiles web site.
> My Foodland 400 posted Sept 6th.... and my Sept sobeys posted Sept 3rd ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  but 1915 Sobeys points from Aug have not posted.
> I will try to be patient.
> Hugs Mel



Sometimes Sobey's has taken two weeks to post some of my AM.  Call if it goes past the three week mark. So long as you still have your receipts it's just a waiting game. Frustrating as all get out I'm sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just reviewed the Sobey's flyer.  Marks $50 GC get 70AM. Compliments cleaning products buy 3 get 25AM.  Sausage, grapes, pizza crust deal looks good for 25AM (I will use the parts for other things), limes, avocados and tomatoes 25AM meal another possibility.  I use the avocado in chocolate brownies.


*WHAATTTT you can't just leave that hanging out there without giving us the details .... i mean .. brownies?? avocado???*

*(oh and yes my car is back on the road -- i chose to book the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson for the way down FIRST!)*


----------



## bababear_50

We need the Brownie recipe please.
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

buyerbrad said:


> I'm still waiting in my Foodland miles. Anybody else?



I'm still waiting on my points from the GC I bought.  My points for the buy 4, get 75AM that I bought with the card has posted though.  I purchased on Wednesday last week.

Did anyone else notice that the $50GC for Marks says 70AM on the front page but 75AM on page 10 of the Sobey's flyer?  I wonder which it actually is.


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> I'm still waiting on my points from the GC I bought.  My points for the buy 4, get 75AM that I bought with the card has posted though.  I purchased on Wednesday last week.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the $50GC for Marks says 70AM on the front page but 75AM on page 10 of the Sobey's flyer?  I wonder which it actually is.



Good catch
I kept thinking maybe I read it wrong
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Here it is the Brownie Recipe.  I can't take credit for it though it was one of the Sobey's deals this spring.

http://www.sobeys.com/en/recipes/chocolate-avocado-brownies/?f=768. This recipe even has a gluten free alternative.

My oldest DS (24) is a real picky eater and he loves these brownies.  We haven't told him they contain avocados yet!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I love this thread!  Just moved from BC to Ottawa, fighting with time changes and unpacking, yet I can just peek here and know what to buy…so thanks to all!  Now I just need to find these stores 

Quick question about the GC promos.  DH needs a bunch of new clothes for work, I could potentially buy $200 of Mark's GC.  Do you get more points for buying more or does only 1 count?  If so, same transaction or multiple?    Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> I love this thread!  Just moved from BC to Ottawa, fighting with time changes and unpacking, yet I can just peek here and know what to buy…so thanks to all!  Now I just need to find these stores
> 
> Quick question about the GC promos.  DH needs a bunch of new clothes for work, I could potentially buy $200 of Mark's GC.  Do you get more points for buying more or does only 1 count?  If so, same transaction or multiple?    Thanks!


*Welcome to Ontario!!! There's at least one person who can help you with locations of stores .... @ottawamom For the gift card, if it doesn't say in the fine print a maximum you can buy as many as you want and each one will earn the bonus miles. Your best chance is to ask if you need to make them as individual purchases or not because that seems to be hit and miss. One store let me put thru 4 (and use a gift card to purchase if I bought at least one other thing) while another made me buy each separately. I've found that most cashiers are willing to help me work the system!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Here it is the Brownie Recipe.  I can't take credit for it though it was one of the Sobey's deals this spring.
> 
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/recipes/chocolate-avocado-brownies/?f=768. This recipe even has a gluten free alternative.
> 
> My oldest DS (24) is a real picky eater and he loves these brownies.  We haven't told him they contain avocados yet!


*This is perfect! and i actually have a bag of coconut flour on hand so i'm making hubby a treat .. only if this stupid humidity ever breaks! 

*


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> I love this thread!  Just moved from BC to Ottawa, fighting with time changes and unpacking, yet I can just peek here and know what to buy…so thanks to all!  Now I just need to find these stores
> 
> Quick question about the GC promos.  DH needs a bunch of new clothes for work, I could potentially buy $200 of Mark's GC.  Do you get more points for buying more or does only 1 count?  If so, same transaction or multiple?    Thanks!



Just back from Sobey's.

1. Yes you can purchase more than 1 GC and you will get points for each one you buy.
2. I picked up some other items when I picked up the GC and the cashier ran them all through on my Foodland GC's. Yay I love double dipping!
3. The Mark's GC went through as 70AM for those who were interested.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the help!  I was just at Sobey's too, up in Morgan's Grant.  

Bought 4 GC at the same time, got the points for all on the same transaction.  

Are Foodland and Metro the same as Sobey's?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks for the help!  I was just at Sobey's too, up in Morgan's Grant.
> 
> Bought 4 GC at the same time, got the points for all on the same transaction.
> 
> Are Foodland and Metro the same as Sobey's?


*YEAH on the GCs!*
*Foodland is Sobey's cheaper younger sibling (and often someone less shall we say, clean?) They will sometimes have similar promotions --same items but for different values. Both of theses stores often have a LOT of deals on the shelves not in the flyer that make a full walk thru the store worthwhile.*
*Metro is a different chain and lately their promotions, for a lack of a better word, SUCK! Lately there have been NO extra deals unless they neglect to remove a sign and they have to follow the Scanning Code of Practice -- 1st item free (up to $10.00) PLUS the Airmiles! 
*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *YEAH on the GCs!*
> *Foodland is Sobey's cheaper younger sibling (and often someone less shall we say, clean?) They will sometimes have similar promotions --same items but for different values. Both of theses stores often have a LOT of deals on the shelves not in the flyer that make a full walk thru the store worthwhile.*
> *Metro is a different chain and lately their promotions, for a lack of a better word, SUCK! Lately there have been NO extra deals unless they neglect to remove a sign and they have to follow the Scanning Code of Practice -- 1st item free (up to $10.00) PLUS the Airmiles! *


Absolutely my favourite thing to do!


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany, Foodland isn't going to be geographically desirable for where you live. They are located south and east of the city.  There's a Metro on March Rd not far from Sobey's.  The AM are harder to come by there but they do have a deal this week on Lysol wipes which is pretty good.  I picked those up at Metro this week plus some frozen pizza's which were also on AM special.  I got 50 AM at Metro but every little bit helps. Sobey's is definitely your best bet for AM collection. The one near you is quite a nice one, you're lucky.


----------



## DilEmma

Not an Airmiles deal but for all you Sobeys shoppers who love lamb:

The Sobeys flyer has buy one 'Lamb Tonight' product get one free. Checkout 51 has $2.00 off per package with a limit of two items. The Lamb Tonight burgers are $6.99 per package (of two patties).

$6.99+$0-$2-$2=$2.99 for four lamb burgers


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  Right now I do a fair amount of driving, we're staying (Sept and Oct) across from Earl of March High School, I drive my husband to work (until he decides on what car he wants, it seems a second is necessary now) which is in the March/Terry Fox area.  Then my son is at an independent school on Pinecrest just off the 417.  We've expanded our house search to include most of Kanata and Stittsville, as there isn't much available for sale right now, so I'm not sure where we'll end up!

I can tell you all this, since you'll "get it", part of the reason I chose our moving company was because they offered Air Miles .  Those will add a nice chunk to my total.  I don't have a trip planned right now but I should get going on one…just reached 15,000 AM!




ottawamom said:


> kuhltiffany, Foodland isn't going to be geographically desirable for where you live. They are located south and east of the city.  There's a Metro on March Rd not far from Sobey's.  The AM are harder to come by there but they do have a deal this week on Lysol wipes which is pretty good.  I picked those up at Metro this week plus some frozen pizza's which were also on AM special.  I got 50 AM at Metro but every little bit helps. Sobey's is definitely your best bet for AM collection. The one near you is quite a nice one, you're lucky.


----------



## star72232

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks!  Right now I do a fair amount of driving, we're staying (Sept and Oct) across from Earl of March High School, I drive my husband to work (until he decides on what car he wants, it seems a second is necessary now) which is in the March/Terry Fox area.  Then my son is at an independent school on Pinecrest just off the 417.  We've expanded our house search to include most of Kanata and Stittsville, as their isn't much available for sale right now, so I'm not sure where we'll end up!
> 
> I can tell you all this, since you'll "get it", part of the reason I chose our moving company was because they offered Air Miles .  Those will add a nice chunk to my total.  I don't have a trip planned right now but I should get going on one…just reached 15,000 AM!



Sobeys and Foodland's cheaper counterpart is FreshCo.  Cheaper (and they price match), but no AM.  Buying GC at Sobeys when they offer miles and using them at FreshCo is a great option.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany, you might want to consider some areas inside the Greenbelt given that your son is in school just off Pinecrest. Ask your Realtor for suggestions as they know what you're looking for.  The commute won't be bad for your DH as he's going against traffic.  We live just south of the main site of the Experimental Farm and my DH commutes to Nokia each day.  Takes about a half hour.


----------



## ottawamom

Snowden tickets arrived via email this afternoon.  This is after I received and email saying they would be coming via Canada Post. Thought I'd post for others who may still be waiting for theirs.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

star72232 said:


> Sobeys and Foodland's cheaper counterpart is FreshCo.  Cheaper (and they price match), but no AM.  Buying GC at Sobeys when they offer miles and using them at FreshCo is a great option.



And their high class new edition to the family is Safeway!    Although their prices are coming down since Sobey's bought them out.  That's the basis of this weeks flyer - highlighting the thousands of products they've reduced their every day prices on.  And they seem to be having decent AM promos, with products at better prices than previously I just wish we'd get some gift card deals too!


----------



## star72232

momof2gr8kids said:


> And their high class new edition to the family is Safeway!    Although their prices are coming down since Sobey's bought them out.  That's the basis of this weeks flyer - highlighting the thousands of products they've reduced their every day prices on.  And they seem to be having decent AM promos, with products at better prices than previously I just wish we'd get some gift card deals too!



I keep an eye on the Air Miles promos there, to tell my sister about.  No Safeway in Ontario.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

star72232 said:


> I keep an eye on the Air Miles promos there, to tell my sister about.  No Safeway in Ontario.



Actually we are in Ontario but Northwestern Ontario.  So our Safeway offers am but our metro stores do not up here.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Here it is the Brownie Recipe.  I can't take credit for it though it was one of the Sobey's deals this spring.
> 
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/recipes/chocolate-avocado-brownies/?f=768. This recipe even has a gluten free alternative.
> 
> My oldest DS (24) is a real picky eater and he loves these brownies.  We haven't told him they contain avocados yet!


Thanks for the recipe Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just home from our weekly trips to Sobey's and Metro and actually did much better than planned! details??*
*Sobey's ---hubby's cookies still on sale (not terrific but he deiced he loves them) 2.79 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Gnocchi -- 1.49 - 2 AM (hubby's comment -- i'll take one for the AM team -- he has IBS and can only tolerate small amounts of wheat and i HATE it)*
*mushrooms -- 2.99 buy 2 get 10 Am*
*the meal deal -- yes i bought 1 each of the lime, maters and bag of avocados (brownies better be good!) 4.99 got 25 AM*
*Mark's gift card -- 70 AM (side note,they have a sale this week on Jeans BOGO 50% off and get 1000 Scene points which is good for 1 movie)*
*Total spent 68 got 118 AM*
*Metro -- Several targeted that worked for a change and a bunch of little things BUT there was a surprise to me, guess i didn't study the flyer *
*HÄAGEN-DAZS & Skinny Cow treats -- 4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM was no buy 3 get 75 but our girls have cleaned us out of those!!
With our targetted spend so much get a bunch -- we spent $65 and snagged 166 

Once all my outstanding miles post i'll be just shy of 1,000 short for the car rental and that *should* be easy to do in the next 3-ish months

*


----------



## Shumshine

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just home from our weekly trips to Sobey's and Metro and actually did much better than planned! details??*
> *Sobey's ---hubby's cookies still on sale (not terrific but he deiced he loves them) 2.79 buy 2 get 5 AM*
> *Gnocchi -- 1.49 - 2 AM (hubby's comment -- i'll take one for the AM team -- he has IBS and can only tolerate small amounts of wheat and i HATE it)*
> *mushrooms -- 2.99 buy 2 get 10 Am*
> *the meal deal -- yes i bought 1 each of the lime, maters and bag of avocados (brownies better be good!) 4.99 got 25 AM*
> *Mark's gift card -- 70 AM (side note,they have a sale this week on Jeans BOGO 50% off and get 1000 Scene points which is good for 1 movie)*
> *Total spent 68 got 118 AM*
> *Metro -- Several targeted that worked for a change and a bunch of little things BUT there was a surprise to me, guess i didn't study the flyer *
> *HÄAGEN-DAZS & Skinny Cow treats -- 4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM was no buy 3 get 75 but our girls have cleaned us out of those!!
> With our targetted spend so much get a bunch -- we spent $65 and snagged 166
> 
> Once all my outstanding miles post i'll be just shy of 1,000 short for the car rental and that *should* be easy to do in the next 3-ish months
> *



@Donald - my hero you are amazing! I've been watching the commentary within the AM thread and it really inspires me to get my butt in gear. Continuing to follow for advise.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just home from our weekly trips to Sobey's and Metro and actually did much better than planned! details??*
> *Sobey's ---hubby's cookies still on sale (not terrific but he deiced he loves them) 2.79 buy 2 get 5 AM*
> *Gnocchi -- 1.49 - 2 AM (hubby's comment -- i'll take one for the AM team -- he has IBS and can only tolerate small amounts of wheat and i HATE it)*
> *mushrooms -- 2.99 buy 2 get 10 Am*
> *the meal deal -- yes i bought 1 each of the lime, maters and bag of avocados (brownies better be good!) 4.99 got 25 AM*
> *Mark's gift card -- 70 AM (side note,they have a sale this week on Jeans BOGO 50% off and get 1000 Scene points which is good for 1 movie)*
> *Total spent 68 got 118 AM*
> *Metro -- Several targeted that worked for a change and a bunch of little things BUT there was a surprise to me, guess i didn't study the flyer *
> *HÄAGEN-DAZS & Skinny Cow treats -- 4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM was no buy 3 get 75 but our girls have cleaned us out of those!!
> With our targetted spend so much get a bunch -- we spent $65 and snagged 166
> 
> Once all my outstanding miles post i'll be just shy of 1,000 short for the car rental and that *should* be easy to do in the next 3-ish months
> *




Hi Jacqueline
Sounds like a great airmiles haul --great shopping Hon!
I'm a bit confused Hon (this is normal state of being for me during the first week of back to school) but anyhow how many airmiles for the skinny cows?
I am going to pick up some Lysol cleaner at Metro..2.99 x 2=$5.98 = 15 airmiles.
Thanks Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Jacqueline
> Sounds like a great airmiles haul --great shopping Hon!
> I'm a bit confused Hon (this is normal state of being for me during the first week of back to school) but anyhow how many airmiles for the skinny cows?
> I am going to pick up some Lysol cleaner at Metro..2.99 x 2=$5.98 = 15 airmiles.
> Thanks Hugs Mel


*I think i should change my address to "State of Confusion" cause i'm there far too frequently!*
*Skinny** Cows (BTW i NEVER even trusted them to try before the Sobey's deal and found i quite like them!) 
$4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM .. so buy hubby's standards that well past the 1-1 ratio. 
And happy cleaning(???) with the Lysol, we stocked up a few weeks ago when Sobeys had a deal and we had a coupon.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think i should change my address to "State of Confusion" cause i'm there far too frequently!*
> *Skinny** Cows (BTW i NEVER even trusted them to try before the Sobey's deal and found i quite like them!)
> $4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM .. so buy hubby's standards that well past the 1-1 ratio.
> And happy cleaning(???) with the Lysol, we stocked up a few weeks ago when Sobeys had a deal and we had a coupon.*



Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

We already used our mile for two children's 2-day tickets to USO. We would really like to get one more ticket, but it would have to the considerably pricier Adult ticket (when they only cost $10 more but take more than 300 more miles). So *we need 904 more miles in the next 10 weeks* (to give a couple of week for the ticket to arrive. It would save us ~CDN$310. My DH is willing to pay a bit more for some things, as at least we'd get goods along with the ticket with that $310 instead of the ticket alone.
Is it possible? Any tips? We're more Zehrs, Costco, and Shoppers than Metro and Rexall. I don't even know which gas station might earn AirMiles.


----------



## AngelDisney

TigerlilyAJ said:


> We already used our mile for two children's 2-day tickets to USO. We would really like to get one more ticket, but it would have to the considerably pricier Adult ticket (when they only cost $10 more but take more than 300 more miles). So *we need 904 more miles in the next 10 weeks* (to give a couple of week for the ticket to arrive. It would save us ~CDN$310. My DH is willing to pay a bit more for some things, as at least we'd get goods along with the ticket with that $310 instead of the ticket alone.
> Is it possible? Any tips? We're more Zehrs, Costco, and Shoppers than Metro and Rexall. I don't even know which gas station might earn AirMiles.



Shell earns airmiles. Pixie dust!


----------



## bababear_50

TigerlilyAJ said:


> We already used our mile for two children's 2-day tickets to USO. We would really like to get one more ticket, but it would have to the considerably pricier Adult ticket (when they only cost $10 more but take more than 300 more miles). So *we need 904 more miles in the next 10 weeks* (to give a couple of week for the ticket to arrive. It would save us ~CDN$310. My DH is willing to pay a bit more for some things, as at least we'd get goods along with the ticket with that $310 instead of the ticket alone.
> Is it possible? Any tips? We're more Zehrs, Costco, and Shoppers than Metro and Rexall. I don't even know which gas station might earn AirMiles.



Hi Hon
I think it's doable
Out of your list I see Rexall and Metro as places you can earn airmiles.
Shell gas stations provide airmiles.
Sobeys is a great place to stock pile on things when they are on sale and are part of an airmiles promotion.
If you buy gift cards for friends or family watch for airmiles promotions,right now there is buy a 50.00 Marks work wearhouse gift card and get 70 bonus airmiles. A few weeks ago it was I-tunes gift cards. Last week my sister and I shared 18 bottles of garden select pasta sauce----nine each---total cost $35.82 = 300 airmiles.
I have seen many baby products at Rexall and Sobeys in the past offering airmiles,,,I just noticed you have a baby.
The Childrens Place is another one you might use.
I'm sure others will chime in with suggestions.
P.S maybe tell us where you live in Canada?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I've been collecting for awhile but I still am learning where I can get airmiles

New one for me is Global pets food--I only have gold fish but hey atleast it a few airmiles
I don't really drink much but it's nice that my sons provide me with LCBO airmiles.
Does anyone know if Lowes offer airmiles in store or only through online?
I  am going to find time to really look at the many places that are available.
Hugs Mel

*****Under O on the list of places to collect airmiles is
 Ontario Health Study ---Online questionnaire - 35 airmiles****


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I live in the K-W area, Ontario. I'd have to look where the nearest Sobeys might be. That's cool on the gift cards. Too bad I missed the iTunes one, but I'm definitely interested in what they might offer a kid birthdays approach.
Hmm, trying to build a plan here.... 
TY!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear, Lowes takes your AM card in store as well.  Have used it many times. I don't get a lot of AM there but if you luck into needing a large purchase and a bonus promotion you can do alright.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I live in the K-W area, Ontario. I'd have to look where the nearest Sobeys might be. That's cool on the gift cards. Too bad I missed the iTunes one, but I'm definitely interested in what they might offer a kid birthdays approach.
> Hmm, trying to build a plan here....
> TY!


*Hi!!! I just climbed into bed and the kindle isn't too quick with links so I'll add some in the morning. We live in Guelph and once a week make the 30 minute commute to the Sobeys on Bridgeport. It's open 24 hours, big and clean and always well stocked. They store the items needed to make the meal deals all together which is uber handy. The self check tills are like a video game, as you scan each item it "says" the price and the Airmiles earned pop up as you scan the required items. The cashiers are always more than willing to help us if something doesnt work out.  If you take a look at my post from earlier today and then last weekend you can see how we made out. We only use shoppers for our scripts right now and get EVERYTHING else at Rexall, I should be able to provide a link for a coupon tomorrow that will be good for spend $30.00 get 50 Airmiles.  We've earned over 3000 in just the last 30 days, with a little effort you'll get that ticket in no time! WELCOME*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> bababear, Lowes takes your AM card in store as well.  Have used it many times. I don't get a lot of AM there but if you luck into needing a large purchase and a bonus promotion you can do alright.


Thanks Hon
I am thinking of replacing a dishwasher.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

And there is Staples too. We were lucky enough to buy our new computer on the 20x the points event, so although they normally take a while to add up there, taking advantage of offers like that can be huge!!

And for some reason my Sobeys AM didn't post last week, so I am seeing some of the same bugs you all are. Now it is still sitting at 40 AM short of Onyx-just enough to tease!! I may have to plan a Rexall trip just to get those last few and push me into Onyx!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon -- spend $30.00 get 50 AM... but there's a new little bit of fine print that i find annoying! "Can not be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon offer" I always pair these up with my targeted coupons , those are never for more than perhaps 10 at most but hey, every little bit helps right?? For all you relative newbies, you can either print this coupon off or show on a mobile device ... break up your purchases into individual sales totally as close to $30.00 as possible (before tax and after any coupons if your cashier is snarky) and just use the coupon as many times as you want. I've been known to use it up to 4 times a day ... for 2 or 3 days depending on the flyer  *

*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Sept12/SEP12-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf*

*To make sure you get your own targetted coupons from places like Metro and Rexall you need to go into your Airmiles profile and "update profile" Under your email there is a little box to check  Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time. This will make sure you get to load "My Offers" onto your card for using at Sobey's and Foodland. I've needed to go in and check that box a couple of times when those dry up.*


----------



## Debbie

I just read something on the Canadian Disney Addicts FB page where two people said that Air Miles will likely be phased out completely next year. I don't know how accurate it is, but something to file in the back of your mind.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> I just read something on the Canadian Disney Addicts FB page where two people said that Air Miles will likely be phased out completely next year. I don't know how accurate it is, but something to file in the back of your mind.


*This is complete BUNK! Wrong, bad information by those who do not know how to use the programme and are having Airmiles expire at the end of the year ... i just was on online chat to get the straight news and have copied my transcript in the thread above this (or will be below now) titled "Airmiles Warning" .. go read it and take a deep breath! Perhaps i should find the FB group and let them know as well?? On second thought, i'd rather not join another group if i can avoid it -- will you pass it on for me?*


----------



## mort1331

You tell them Duck,,,but everything on the net is true...By the way I did pay a co-worker $350 for a 5 day adult pass because he couldn't/wouldn't be able to use his points before he lost them. Due to expire , not phased out. Win win


----------



## ottawamom

No say it isn't so.  I just felt like I was getting the hang of the AM collecting thing.  I have my weekly routine of shopping/collecting down to a fine science.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> No say it isn't so.  I just felt like I was getting the hang of the AM collecting thing.  I have my weekly routine of shopping/collecting down to a fine science.


*nope, it's not true .... at all ... go read my post in the "Airmiles Warning" thread .... and then breath deep and go to Rexall with the coupon i linked!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the post about the program.  I've already been to Rexall and yes I did use the spend 30 get 50AM. I got an extra 20AM for picking up my allergy medications so all in all it was a pretty good morning. (slow and steady wins the race)


----------



## brandyleeann

Hi everyone!  

First, I just want to say that I LOVE this board!!!  I am so glad I found it.  

I am considering switching strategies for redemption and am interested in feedback.  Bear with me as I go through this....

1)  I was initially keen to try and save 14,000 miles to purchase 5-day WDW passes for my family of four (2 adults, 2 kids).  

2)  Our trip to WDW is planned ahead of a cruise we would like to do in 2018 (with OBB).  

3)  I am now feeling mom guilt on being out of school for two weeks and decided that going January 2018 during Christmas closure would be better and then the kids only need to miss one week of school, so the trip would be:

Jan 1 - travel day from YEG to MCO, stay at WDW
Jan 2 - 5 - 3 parks days + 1 at the WDW resort (thinking Poly)
Jan 6 - 13 - cruise

4)  When I look at miles required for 4 3-Day passes, it is about 13,000 miles, not a huge difference at all.  

5)  I think it would be more cost effective to use miles for flights, although we would need 5,100ish because it is high season.  

So, now my questions...

-  In your experience, what is the best window for booking flights using miles (how many months ahead in order to secure availability)?  In other words, when do you think my goal of getting 20,400 miles would have to be in order to use them on flights?  

-  I should hit Onyx this year (first time!) - does this mean I am Onyx in 2017 and my redemption for flights is less because supposedly Onyx members require 40% fewer miles for flights?  Is that for flights redeemed that year or for travel within that year?

-  Or should I just stick with my plan and get my WDW passes?  

Thanks for getting through this post and sorry to be obsessive!

Brandy


----------



## Donald - my hero

@brandyleeann *Welcome to the hunt, super glad you've decided to join in the fun *

*I'll do my best to answer your questions and i'm sure others will chime in over the next few days. Congrats on hitting ONYX -- one of the benefits from this level is no need to worry about your miles expiring, forcing you to cash them in on silly "stuff". As far as the getting flights for less miles, don't count on it! If you try to do a dummy booking you'll see that not every flight even requires the same # of miles and the ones that you can get a discount on might be "sold out" It's been awhile since i used them to fly and i waited only until I had enough to get the flights i wanted, there really is no benefit to waiting that I'm aware of (but i've been wrong before on many occasions  ) Someone mentioned on another thread that they find it makes good sense to cash in for flights during high travel seasons like you're looking at because the taxes don't even come close to the cash fare for flights.*

*Your #3 point ... i get the mom-guilt thing, but we always figured the out of class experiences were just as important for our kids. MIND you, it's been over a decade since we had anyone in the school system and things have probably changed regarding allowable absences. Your trip sounds like a lot of fun! Happy planning and let us know what you decide*


----------



## Marbel

Question about buying miles (through the AM site), for anyone who has done it. How long does it take for the miles to show up in your account? Is it immediate or does it take some time?


----------



## ottawamom

Brandyleann, First of all when you reach ONYX it is not an automatic 40% off flights. That is on the occasional sale and I haven't noticed one that I could use.  Your best bet to save on flights is to get a World Elite or World M/C (BMO has one) that offer you 25% off your flights within North America. There is a fee with each of these cards but you wouldn't have to keep it for more than a year if you didn't want to. You will still be paying the taxes on your flights so they aren't free.
You may find that you can get a great seat sale instead.

You're going to need to do a few calculations and see which is the best alternative for your family. Getting park tickets is definitely an expensive AM option as most of the cost is loaded into the first 3 or 4 days.

If you do decide to book flights with AM you want to start watching the AM site now for 1 person flying from YEG to MCO.  Availability and flight times have a pattern all their own on this site. You'll probably want to book as soon as flights are available. I wouldn't wait much past the 6 month out mark at the latest. Be aware that Air Canada and WestJet move schedules and the flight you book may not be the one you end up with. (They do get you there just maybe not on your original routing. That's a whole other thread, you can search for it.)

Bottom line is it probably will come down to how many AM you have and how many you think you can collect between now and say June/July of next year (for flights). You can wait until September/October 2017 to order park tickets.

Good luck, and welcome to the thread

Edit to add: your ONYX status reached this year is good through March 2018.


----------



## buyerbrad

Still no Foodland gift card Airmiles.  I don't have the receipt, so I'm starting to lose hope about my 800AM.


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> Still no Foodland gift card Airmiles.  I don't have the receipt, so I'm starting to lose hope about my 800AM.


They will come sometimes a month or two later. I have never missed my bonus points. I am still waiting for half my foodland. But i am in no rush


----------



## mort1331

brandyleeann said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First, I just want to say that I LOVE this board!!!  I am so glad I found it.
> 
> I am considering switching strategies for redemption and am interested in feedback.  Bear with me as I go through this....
> 
> 1)  I was initially keen to try and save 14,000 miles to purchase 5-day WDW passes for my family of four (2 adults, 2 kids).
> 
> 2)  Our trip to WDW is planned ahead of a cruise we would like to do in 2018 (with OBB).
> 
> 3)  I am now feeling mom guilt on being out of school for two weeks and decided that going January 2018 during Christmas closure would be better and then the kids only need to miss one week of school, so the trip would be:
> 
> Jan 1 - travel day from YEG to MCO, stay at WDW
> Jan 2 - 5 - 3 parks days + 1 at the WDW resort (thinking Poly)
> Jan 6 - 13 - cruise
> 
> 4)  When I look at miles required for 4 3-Day passes, it is about 13,000 miles, not a huge difference at all.
> 
> 5)  I think it would be more cost effective to use miles for flights, although we would need 5,100ish because it is high season.
> 
> So, now my questions...
> 
> -  In your experience, what is the best window for booking flights using miles (how many months ahead in order to secure availability)?  In other words, when do you think my goal of getting 20,400 miles would have to be in order to use them on flights?
> 
> -  I should hit Onyx this year (first time!) - does this mean I am Onyx in 2017 and my redemption for flights is less because supposedly Onyx members require 40% fewer miles for flights?  Is that for flights redeemed that year or for travel within that year?
> 
> -  Or should I just stick with my plan and get my WDW passes?
> 
> Thanks for getting through this post and sorry to be obsessive!
> 
> Brandy


CONGRATS on Onyx. But as pp said it doesnt automatically get discount flights. Best is BMO MC as pp said for 25%off. Next week is he first time using my points for flights. The Big negative is if you try to move flights or name change its almost better to book a whole new flight. Cost is crazy and difficult. 
If this is the way you still want to go. Then do the flights and work on getting a few parkpasses covered as well.
I like to redeem for parkpass as soon as I have enough points because you never know when they will increase the amount needed. There is no warning. 
Good luck


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

buyerbrad said:


> Still no Foodland gift card Airmiles.  I don't have the receipt, so I'm starting to lose hope about my 800AM.



If they are bonus miles, they have up to 120 days to be posted, so keep a record of the date you did the transaction in your phone or something trusted. After 120 days, fill out a missing miles form on airmiles.ca.  I'm currently waiting for some to post now and have filled out the form.


----------



## star72232

buyerbrad said:


> Still no Foodland gift card Airmiles.  I don't have the receipt, so I'm starting to lose hope about my 800AM.



Mine just posted this morning.


----------



## brandyleeann

Just wanted to thank everyone for their feedback!  This is a great community


----------



## Debbie

Woo-hoo! The second part of my Foodland gc posted! Getting closer!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I haven't had any miles post from Metro since August 17th ... they "owe" me a truckload!!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, my DH has his own AM account.  He has around 700 air miles.  Should I just pay the 0.15 cents per air mile to transfer them to my account? Or just leave them for now?  It would be $122 for me to move them to mine.

Thoughts?


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So, my DH has his own AM account.  He has around 700 air miles.  Should I just pay the 0.15 cents per air mile to transfer them to my account? Or just leave them for now?  It would be $122 for me to move them to mine.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would find out when they expire. If not for a year or two, then rack up his points until you have enough to cash out for something your saving up for. Then get a second card with your number on it and just rack them up together.
This is what we did, my wife's account has 10AM in it and for us its not worth the transfer.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I haven't had any miles post from Metro since August 17th ... they "owe" me a truckload!!*



I would be tempted to ask your local store how often they upload the AM info to Airmiles.  My understanding is that it is done each Saturday for the previous week.  My Metro points have been posting as usual.  This must be something specific to the way your store handles it.




ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So, my DH has his own AM account.  He has around 700 air miles.  Should I just pay the 0.15 cents per air mile to transfer them to my account? Or just leave them for now?  It would be $122 for me to move them to mine.
> 
> Thoughts?





mort1331 said:


> I would find out when they expire. If not for a year or two, then rack up his points until you have enough to cash out for something your saving up for. Then get a second card with your number on it and just rack them up together.
> This is what we did, my wife's account has 10AM in it and for us its not worth the transfer.



Ditto what Mort said. The 700AM if they were cash would be worth $75 (700/95*10). It's not worth spending $122 to get $75 in value. My DH got his own card when we signed up for the Amex in June. I used his card when I did my shopping. Saved up enough to get a park pass. He now has 10AM in his account which we will use on movies. My suggestion is to use his card and save up then redeem away.

Mort I just reread what you wrote. What a coincidence that both our spouses have 10AM in their accounts.


----------



## mort1331

gr


ottawamom said:


> I would be tempted to ask your local store how often they upload the AM info to Airmiles.  My understanding is that it is done each Saturday for the previous week.  My Metro points have been posting as usual.  This must be something specific to the way your store handles it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto what Mort said. The 700AM if they were cash would be worth $75 (700/95*10). It's not worth spending $122 to get $75 in value. My DH got his own card when we signed up for the Amex in June. I used his card when I did my shopping. Saved up enough to get a park pass. He now has 10AM in his account which we will use on movies. My suggestion is to use his card and save up then redeem away.
> 
> Mort I just reread what you wrote. What a coincidence that both our spouses have 10AM in their accounts.


great minds think alike.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> gr
> 
> great minds think alike.


No, airmiles obsessed spouses think alike. 

So the preview of the Ontario Rexall flyer is up on Saveland. Nothing too exciting. It looks like a Spend $40 get 40 Airmiles promotion, and there are a bunch of products with bonus miles. I don't really need much and have a sneaking suspicion that the targeted coupon will be better for me, so I will wait for that. 
Looking forward to the Sobey's flyer


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> I would be tempted to ask your local store how often they upload the AM info to Airmiles.  My understanding is that it is done each Saturday for the previous week.  My Metro points have been posting as usual.  This must be something specific to the way your store handles it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto what Mort said. The 700AM if they were cash would be worth $75 (700/95*10). It's not worth spending $122 to get $75 in value. My DH got his own card when we signed up for the Amex in June. I used his card when I did my shopping. Saved up enough to get a park pass. He now has 10AM in his account which we will use on movies. My suggestion is to use his card and save up then redeem away.
> 
> Mort I just reread what you wrote. What a coincidence that both our spouses have 10AM in their accounts.



And same again for me, except it was that my parents had an account with about 2000AM, so I took their spare card and brought it to park pass level. I looked into transferring and seeing if there were ever any deals on the cost, but even those made it prohibitively expensive.

Incidentally, I still keep both cards, primarily using mine, but when I am in major push-mode, I still load their offers through Sobeys and use it if either they have a great offer on there, or if there are some offers where you can only get one per account. It is a long-term plan, but this combined with my parents regular use keeps that one moving at a slower pace, but at least still moving.


----------



## DizzyDis

Oh and one other thought, we are looking at pushing back our next Disney trip until next year and maybe doing a quick Las Vegas getaway between now and then (adults only, 4 days), does anyone have recommendations, either generally on places to hit or any AM offers/redemptions they have used for Vegas?


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> No, airmiles obsessed spouses think alike.



Shall we coin that as our new acronym AOS or AOSA (aimiles obsessed spouses anonymouse) (yes I added the "e" on purpose)


----------



## pigletto

Hahaha.. I like the AOSA for my case. I know my husband would agree!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DizzyDis said:


> Oh and one other thought, we are looking at pushing back our next Disney trip until next year and maybe doing a quick Las Vegas getaway between now and then (adults only, 4 days), does anyone have recommendations, either generally on places to hit or any AM offers/redemptions they have used for Vegas?



Did you look into the Air Miles Hotel Hub?  They have las vegas hotels on there, which you can earn additional bonus air miles per stay.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK come on Metro!! Post the miles, i went to Rexall last night at 8:30 and those 143 have already shown up. The car had an uncanny pull to the left on my way home and i HAD to go to Metro to buy more ice cream, cause, you know ... take one for the team ... yup another 4 treats and walked out with 40 AM. Hubby is teaching at the university this afternoon and the campus is directly behind the store so he grabbed the freezer bag on his way out ... apparently i didn't get the kind he wanted so he'll snag another containers. (yeah, he shouldn't have dairy but he's as obsessed with the mile hunt as I am and just uses more of the Imodium that we had a coupon for last month  )*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Heads up for BC people - Thrifty's is having a HUGE AM collector's week going on and this weekend if you spend $100, you get 100AM! Turns out if I play my cards (and coupons) right, I will spend $220 and get 464AM! - just have to stop the till at $100 the first time through and get the first 100AM, then do it again for the second $100. Make sure you have the coupon from the flyer though. Plus there are some really good deals for 50AM by only spending $16 or $13, so that's good too!


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> Heads up for BC people - Thrifty's is having a HUGE AM collector's week going on and this weekend if you spend $100, you get 100AM! Turns out if I play my cards (and coupons) right, I will spend $220 and get 464AM! - just have to stop the till at $100 the first time through and get the first 100AM, then do it again for the second $100. Make sure you have the coupon from the flyer though. Plus there are some really good deals for 50AM by only spending $16 or $13, so that's good too!



Amazing Airmiles this week but in the small print in the Thrifty's flyer it says that the spend $100, get 100AM can only be used once per collector account.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Dang! Maybe I'll have to suck it up then... but it's still a good deal!


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> Dang! Maybe I'll have to suck it up then... but it's still a good deal!



It is! Wish I could take advantage of it this time but we leave at 5:40am Saturday for a Disney trip so doing a big grocery shop the day before we go away is not the best idea!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Oh wow! Have fun! I leave on the 12th of October. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> Amazing Airmiles this week but in the small print in the Thrifty's flyer it says that the spend $100, get 100AM can only be used once per collector account.



Solution: sign up for a second account in DH's name or even maybe another one for yourself. You can print off a temporary card once the account is set up. Do as above but split it between the two accounts.  Save up enough on account #2 for a park ticket.  Redeem and put the card away.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well there are a lot of smaller deals in the Sobeys flyer, two pages of them! I like the 50AM for 2 of certain Prime Meats (bacon included but I don't think the items are on sale so likely pricey). Villaggio bread or buns, $2.99 each, 3 for 25 AM. 25AM when you buy $10 of certain Knorr or Hellmann's products, looks like they are regular price but my son loves Lipton Soup so perhaps I'll stock up for winter. I don't see any gift card deals there this week. Metro looks to be a real bust.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Well there are a lot of smaller deals in the Sobeys flyer, two pages of them! I like the 50AM for 2 of certain Prime Meats (bacon included but I don't think the items are on sale so likely pricey). Villaggio bread or buns, $2.99 each, 3 for 25 AM. 25AM when you buy $10 of certain Knorr or Hellmann's products, looks like they are regular price but my son loves Lipton Soup so perhaps I'll stock up for winter. I don't see any gift card deals there this week. Metro looks to be a real bust.


*Where are you seeing the Sobey's flyer this early? I agree with the Metro flyer ... they really have been dismal lately*


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well there are a lot of smaller deals in the Sobeys flyer, two pages of them! I like the 50AM for 2 of certain Prime Meats (bacon included but I don't think the items are on sale so likely pricey). Villaggio bread or buns, $2.99 each, 3 for 25 AM. 25AM when you buy $10 of certain Knorr or Hellmann's products, looks like they are regular price but my son loves Lipton Soup so perhaps I'll stock up for winter. I don't see any gift card deals there this week. Metro looks to be a real bust.



Thanks for posting hdrolfe
I have a son who only eats Lipton soup. I am anxious to see the smaller deals.
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Where are you seeing the Sobey's flyer this early? I agree with the Metro flyer ... they really have been dismal lately*


Hi Hon
I believe she gets an actual physical flyer for Sobeys on Wednesday.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> It is! Wish I could take advantage of it this time but we leave at 5:40am Saturday for a Disney trip so doing a big grocery shop the day before we go away is not the best idea!



Have a great Holiday 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

Thanks everyone! Super excited for Saturday, this is our first Disney trip since we went to WDW last December and our first Disneyland trip since last August! Thanks to AM, I have 3 day hoppers that we are upgrading to annual passes, yay!


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I believe she gets an actual physical flyer for Sobeys on Wednesday.
> Hugs Mel



Yup, when they are delivered I get them on Wednesday  I don't ever see it online until Thursday morning. I think this week's deals will depend on your personal tastes. I will probably get 75 or so, depends if there are any targeted deals too I guess!


----------



## mort1331

Aladora said:


> Thanks everyone! Super excited for Saturday, this is our first Disney trip since we went to WDW last December and our first Disneyland trip since last August! Thanks to AM, I have 3 day hoppers that we are upgrading to annual passes, yay!


I will look out for you, we fly out wed, next week. woo hoo, cant sleep


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Solution: sign up for a second account in DH's name or even maybe another one for yourself. You can print off a temporary card once the account is set up. Do as above but split it between the two accounts.  Save up enough on account #2 for a park ticket.  Redeem and put the card away.


Sorry mom, I think i have to disagree on this. I dont think its worth the hassell of keeping track of 2 cards or more. The points arent worth it for me, but good luck to all who can.


----------



## Aladora

mort1331 said:


> I will look out for you, we fly out wed, next week. woo hoo, cant sleep



We are only there Saturday until Wednesday! 

Are you on the September 2016 thread?


----------



## bababear_50

Pasta,tuna and soup for me at Sobeys this week.
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888

Hugs Mel


----------



## shaynar

Hello all! I'm just joining in on your fun!

I'm so excited to head out shopping today ... hehe  I'm getting really pumped about getting points. I never ever shop at Rexall, but I may make a special stop today!

question: Do the AM WDW tickets expire? I have no trips coming up, but I have airmails that I need to use up before the end of the year.


----------



## ottawamom

WDW tickets that you get from Airmiles do not expire. I have 4 stashed away for a trip in 2018.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Sorry mom, I think i have to disagree on this. I dont think its worth the hassell of keeping track of 2 cards or more. The points arent worth it for me, but good luck to all who can.



I have to agree with you that it is a bit of a hassle to keep track of two accounts.  I have closed off the use of DH's account now that it served its purpose. Canadian Harmony was wanting to cash in on a deal that was limited to one per collector account and this seemed like a solution to being able to maximize her AM points this weekend.


----------



## pigletto

With a look through the Sobey's flyer and hopes of a decent Rexall coupon for Monday, it looks like I can hit my goal of 250 again this week.  I was short last week, but when my Sobey's miles posted this morning there was another 50 in there. I have no idea what they are from, because they aren't from last weekends shop.. but I'm not complaining. 

Happy Shopping this weekend everyone!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have two separate accounts.

Since I have a BMO World MC, I get 25% off all flights.  Therefore, I am now shifting focus from WDW passes (done!) and am collecting for airfares, while hubby will be collecting for US 2-day passes.  We are using my card mostly, but when there are certain offers like the above, one per account, we can at least utilize those now too.


----------



## shaynar

ottawamom said:


> WDW tickets that you get from Airmiles do not expire. I have 4 stashed away for a trip in 2018.


Thanks! So this will be my goal! Whoo hoo!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> WDW tickets that you get from Airmiles do not expire. I have 4 stashed away for a trip in 2018.


And this is a great reason to cash in as soon as you have enough points for even one ticket, I prefer a 5 day. This way if they raise the AM cost per ticket again, then all the tickets wont be affected, just the ones you have not cashed in yet.


----------



## shaynar

I just wanted to thank you all. In one day I got 120 AM and I'm pretty proud of myself. If I can keep this up I'll be getting some tickets soon! Who hoo!


----------



## Marbel

mort1331 said:


> And this is a great reason to cash in as soon as you have enough points for even one ticket, I prefer a 5 day. This way if they raise the AM cost per ticket again, then all the tickets wont be affected, just the ones you have not cashed in yet.



Yes! I got screwed once saving for a ticket when the price was lower. I almost had enough for one when the AM cost was raised.    For our next trip, I've cashed in for 2, and am feverishly saving for a 3rd.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I already have the coupon for Rexall for next week --- it's better than the flyer! Spend $40.00 get 60 AM I'm not seeing much in the flyer this week though so I'm not sure I'll be using it. *

*https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=69992dfe8c252821378461bae19135aa*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I really should open all my e-mail at once --- here's another coupon for Rona this time. Not terrific but it does meet my criteria of "would i buy it even without the Airmiles?" I don't need to do renovs right now but it if did, perfect!*
*http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/store...ngId=-1&storeId=10151&couponProductIds=927501*

*AND i also just got my September email with what i think is another easy-peasy if you go to an Open House with Century 21 you get entered into a contest to win 10,000 AM. Not as good as a free hearing check scoring us 300 BUT we are actually in the market right now!*

http://www.century21.ca/OpenHouse


----------



## brandyleeann

Just checked the Sobey's west flyer and, sadly, the spend $150 get 195 miles is gone.  We have had that promotion faithfully all summer and I am disappointed it is gone.  The spend $100 get 95 miles is there, but I am still disappointed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I finally got 100 bonus AM that were owed to me since April applied yesterday!  At the end of the month, I'll have to fill out another missing miles form for 50 from NSLC - they are the worst at applying bonus miles. I think they just lure people in to make purchases, then don't bother filling the air miles offers.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I already have the coupon for Rexall for next week --- it's better than the flyer! Spend $40.00 get 60 AM I'm not seeing much in the flyer this week though so I'm not sure I'll be using it. *
> 
> *https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=69992dfe8c252821378461bae19135aa*


Thank you. I don't have a Rexall near me, but I need cold and sinus medications, and Check Out 51 has Secret on, so that will add some, too. That adds up quickly. I'll have to figure out if the Optimum points at Shoppers are better or the 60 AM.....who am I kidding? AM for the win. My car is moving along nicely.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I already have the coupon for Rexall for next week --- it's better than the flyer! Spend $40.00 get 60 AM I'm not seeing much in the flyer this week though so I'm not sure I'll be using it. *
> 
> *https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=69992dfe8c252821378461bae19135aa*



Thanks for the coupon
I am going to hold off till Monday and use this
time to stock up on the 
Royale bathroom tissue
$3.99 x 10= $39.90= 60 bonus airmiles
I will just add some nosh water 2 for 3.00 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thank you. I don't have a Rexall near me, but I need cold and sinus medications, and Check Out 51 has Secret on, so that will add some, too. That adds up quickly. I'll have to figure out if the Optimum points at Shoppers are better or the 60 AM.....who am I kidding? AM for the win. My car is moving along nicely.



I was also thinking of the cold and sinus medication but thought naw I'll wait--everytime I do that I end up sick and am stuck with no medication.
I need to add this to the list.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I was also thinking of the cold and sinus medication but thought naw I'll wait--everytime I do that I end up sick and am stuck with no medication.
> I need to add this to the list.
> Hugs Mel


Well, the reason I thought of it is.....I've been suffering for a couple of days already.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Thank you. I don't have a Rexall near me, but I need cold and sinus medications, and Check Out 51 has Secret on, so that will add some, too. That adds up quickly. I'll have to figure out if the Optimum points at Shoppers are better or the 60 AM.....who am I kidding? AM for the win. My car is moving along nicely.





bababear_50 said:


> I was also thinking of the cold and sinus medication but thought naw I'll wait--everytime I do that I end up sick and am stuck with no medication.
> I need to add this to the list.
> Hugs Mel


*I'm hoping you're both planning on buying reactine/beandryl because those 2 products are included in an extra special "spend$25.00 or more on some J & J products and get 25 AM" Those are both 19.99, chuck in some bandages and polysporin or mouthwash ... and you've made that PLUS you've almost made the $40.00 mark! It's actually a fairly decent flyer but my medicine cabinet is FULL! *

*Sobey's flyer for me this week ... SQUEEEE pretty awesome! *


----------



## mort1331

So last night squeezed in 4 Marks GC for 280AM, then went and purchased 4 new work shirts, buy one get one 50% off. Then this morning hand receipt into boss and get 50% back as part of work wear..Nice all around.


----------



## mort1331

I know it was posted on another link, but check out the new Canadian deal for tickets right on Disney's website. Might have to reassign my AM to other things.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So last night squeezed in 4 Marks GC for 280AM, then went and purchased 4 new work shirts, buy one get one 50% off. Then this morning hand receipt into boss and get 50% back as part of work wear..Nice all around.


*Way to Work the system (see what i did there  ) I tried to convince my hubby that we needed 2 GC to be able to afford the jeans he wanted (BOGO 50% PLUS enough Scene points for 2 movies) but his comment was "I don't want so much tied up in GC" comment at the till? Sheepish grin and "oops should have picked up 2 after-all i guess"  *



mort1331 said:


> I know it was posted on another link, but check out the new Canadian deal for tickets right on Disney's website. Might have to reassign my AM to other things.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/


*I'm hoping that a RO discount comes out for our kids so we can use this -- OR even better if they offer a complete package discount for us Canucks that they can take advantage of! This gives me a bit of hope. Not sure if it will change my focus of AM or not but it does give pause for thought!*


----------



## ottawamom

Using the Airmiles (one's we got such great deals on) is still a huge cash outflow saving. Not having to fork out $1500US (5 tickets) is still my preferred choice.  For those who were looking to pay cash anyway this is a nice bonus.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> I know it was posted on another link, but check out the new Canadian deal for tickets right on Disney's website. Might have to reassign my AM to other things.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this posted on Yahoo. Class action lawsuit against our beloved Airmiles.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/class-action-lawsuit-filed-against-090000464.html

These people just need to find this thread to find out that yes you can redeem your AM.  My in-laws have successfully spent all theirs (after I nagged them to death to do so). Glad to know none of us here have this problem of finding something to use our AM on.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just saw this posted on Yahoo. Class action lawsuit against our beloved Airmiles.
> 
> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/class-action-lawsuit-filed-against-090000464.html
> 
> These people just need to find this thread to find out that yes you can redeem your AM.  My in-laws have successfully spent all theirs (after I nagged them to death to do so). Glad to know none of us here have this problem of finding something to use our AM on.


*Well boo-hoo, cry me a river! They obviously didn't pay attention to all of the information that I WAS ABLE to see within weeks of the announcement regarding the "new expiry" I've been aware of this since it was first announced and it never bothered me -- found it quite humorous when Aeroplan then rescinded their expiry date hoping to lure back customers. I do however, agree with the point about not being able to see all the rewards that are available .. everyone should be able to see and select EVERY.SINGLE.REWARD. If they have the miles, let 'em have the stupid products!!*

*I've worked the system since Metro first joined --- been to Disney 3 (or is it 4) times now, several flights out west, hotels across the country, car rentals, Christmas presents one year hubby lost his job and we had NOTHING, movies, gas coupons ... the list goes on. Must admit since i started this thread and you all joined in the game, we've earned at an astonishing rate. OH yeah, and i now have a standing request for Avocado Brownies that we all thought we'd hate *


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear you like the brownies and they're good for you (dark chocolate, not too much sugar, good fat source). That's what I keep telling myself anyway.  My DS (the picky one) says he prefers his brownies a little cakier.  I think I'll try and adjusting the recipe to see if I can get that texture for him.


----------



## mkmommy

I have to buy a bunch of assorted gift cards for work.  Do either Sobey's or Rexall give airmiles when purchasing gift cards?


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> I have to buy a bunch of assorted gift cards for work.  Do either Sobey's or Rexall give airmiles when purchasing gift cards?


Last week they had Marks, the week before it was itunes, i think, so the answer is yes, but not all one week. Changes all the time and sometimes like this week none at all.


----------



## hdrolfe

Shell sell gift cards as well and has a 7x the AM when you buy in store, no gas purchase required. But I am not sure how many AM they give for how many dollars you spend so there are probably better deals sometime. But if you are in a hurry it could be good for you.


----------



## mkmommy

hdrolfe said:


> Shell sell gift cards as well and has a 7x the AM when you buy in store, no gas purchase required. But I am not sure how many AM they give for how many dollars you spend so there are probably better deals sometime. But if you are in a hurry it could be good for you.


I have gotten gift cards at Shell before and I never got any Airmiles.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Using the Airmiles (one's we got such great deals on) is still a huge cash outflow saving. Not having to fork out $1500US (5 tickets) is still my preferred choice.  For those who were looking to pay cash anyway this is a nice bonus.


I'm thinking the same. If I were buying in cash, I would be happy for the 25% off. But if I can get to four tickets with airmiles before the next trip, I much prefer doing it the airmiles way and buying things I would purchase anyway.


----------



## buyerbrad

I bought $15 in Proline last week at Shell and got 7 Airmiles.

Also, I called Airmiles about a month ago and was told that SeaWorld and Disney park tickets expire after 10 months.


----------



## Debbie

I was looking at the _Smart Canucks_ site where there was a link to the _*Safeway Sobeys Canada Coupons*_. The coupons only say Safeway. Has anyone used them at Sobey's? http://smartcanucks.ca/safeway-sobe...ents-frozen-fruits-for-4-49-each-more-offers/


----------



## bababear_50

buyerbrad said:


> I bought $15 in Proline last week at Shell and got 7 Airmiles.
> 
> Also, I called Airmiles about a month ago and was told that SeaWorld and Disney park tickets expire after 10 months.




Hi
This is what the airmiles web site says
The 3-Day _Magic Your Way Base _Ticket provides admission to any one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks for each day of your ticket. Theme Park admission must be used within 14 days of first use.
Tickets are not valid for special or premium events or other activities which are separately priced or for any park commencing after May 1, 1998.

Tickets are non-refundable.

Tickets must be used by the same person on any and all days.

Disney is not responsible for lost or stolen tickets.

Ticket and ID required for entry. Ticket, ID and hand stamp required for re-entry.

It is agreed between owners of the _Walt Disney World_ Resort and ticket user that all claims for injury or loss arising incident to presence on owners' property shall be litigated in Florida.

The owners of the _Walt Disney World_ Resort shall not be liable for non-utilization of ticket components or loss of recreational opportunities due to refurbishing, capacity, weather, special or premium events or any circumstances beyond their control.

The owners of the _Walt Disney World_ Resort reserve the right to refuse admittance to any person or persons.

You can also add on to the base airmiles tickets
Once at _Walt Disney World_, collectors can add on the _Park Hopper _Option which allows you to go from one Theme Park to another on the same day, or the _Water Park Fun & More_ Option which allows you admission to other attractions like Water Parks, _Downtown Disney _, Pleasure Island and more.

When I called airmiles to inquire about Disney Passes (tickets) I was told they are like any other ticket-- they expire 14 days after First use.


----------



## pigletto

buyerbrad said:


> I bought $15 in Proline last week at Shell and got 7 Airmiles.
> 
> Also, I called Airmiles about a month ago and was told that SeaWorld and Disney park tickets expire after 10 months.


You were misinformed. I have both a Disney and Universal ticket in front of me that I got from airmiles. Neither have an expiry date. Maybe the Seaworld tickets expire, but given the misinformation about the Disney ticket from that rep, I doubt it.


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> I have gotten gift cards at Shell before and I never got any Airmiles.



When I bought a bunch last spring I did get airmiles for my purchase ,,I bought starbucks gift cards and Visa.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I think I made a mistake and shopped a little too soon after saving my offers at Sobeys (email I get each friday),,I came home and checked my receipt,,,, I didn't get the targets saved offer points on my receipt. Has anyone ever experienced this,,it's not alot of airmiles ....just 34. But YES I want them,,lol.
Hugs Mel

Ok edited to add
I saved them via Foodland site under saved offers but when I just logged on to sobeys via there flyer it shows they were not saved?????????????????????????????
Now I'm lost.


----------



## hdrolfe

mkmommy said:


> I have gotten gift cards at Shell before and I never got any Airmiles.



I believe it doesn't work on Shell giftcards but they sell them for other stores. 1 per $10 purchase in store. There was a sign at the pump and it showed a bunch of giftcards on there. I didn't need any so was just getting gas. I guess a $50 gift card would be 35 bonus air miles with the current promo. Not the best deal of course but something.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I see Safeway has the buy 2 4L Milk get 50 bonus AM so I will probably get 150 just with milk this week.  Otherwise I don't see anything that great on sale so I don't think I'd be able to spend $95 to get 95 bonus points.  I had a lot of stuff go on the cc this past bit with kids sports registrations, equipment, school stuff etc. so I'm expecting to see a bunch more am added next week from MC.

I'm going to go to Shell today and see if I'm able to get some of the starbucks gcs with my AM cash, and get the bonus points! Will report back!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I think I made a mistake and shopped a little too soon after saving my offers at Sobeys (email I get each friday),,I came home and checked my receipt,,,, I didn't get the targets saved offer points on my receipt. Has anyone ever experienced this,,it's not alot of airmiles ....just 34. But YES I want them,,lol.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Ok edited to add
> I saved them via Foodland site under saved offers but when I just logged on to sobeys via there flyer it shows they were not saved?????????????????????????????
> Now I'm lost.



I would call the help line # anyway.  Play the confused person card and see if they don't give them to you anyway. Ultimately they want you shopping in the Sobey's family and you did.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> Well I see Safeway has the buy 2 4L Milk get 50 bonus AM so I will probably get 150 just with milk this week.  Otherwise I don't see anything that great on sale so I don't think I'd be able to spend $95 to get 95 bonus points.  I had a lot of stuff go on the cc this past bit with kids sports registrations, equipment, school stuff etc. so I'm expecting to see a bunch more am added next week from MC.
> 
> I'm going to go to Shell today and see if I'm able to get some of the starbucks gcs with my AM cash, and get the bonus points! Will report back!



You guys are soooo lucky with that milk deal.  I would be racking up the miles if we had it available to us here. How much is a 4L of milk in your area.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I think I made a mistake and shopped a little too soon after saving my offers at Sobeys (email I get each friday),,I came home and checked my receipt,,,, I didn't get the targets saved offer points on my receipt. Has anyone ever experienced this,,it's not alot of airmiles ....just 34. But YES I want them,,lol.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Ok edited to add
> I saved them via Foodland site under saved offers but when I just logged on to sobeys via there flyer it shows they were not saved?????????????????????????????
> Now I'm lost.


I'm not sure but do you have to save them on each individual site? For example my Metro offers are different than my Sobey's offer so I have to go to each site to save them. That stinks Mel, I hope you can get it sorted out easily.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

About 4.50


ottawamom said:


> You guys are soooo lucky with that milk deal.  I would be racking up the miles if we had it available to us here. How much is a 4L of milk in your area.


to 4.99 for 4l. Safeway price is on par with most of the places I shop. It's around 4.60


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm trying to log in to my AM account and it keeps saying "Oops!" but not giving me an error message... really annoying. I'm not sure if it's my account or the website... at least I got a few AM at Sobeys this morning, only 61 for some cat food (from a targetted coupon) and bacon. I'm trying to see if my points from last week posted ok. Hmm.


----------



## ottawamom

That makes it an amazing deal.  I'm so jealous.  Milk here is a little less expensive at $4.29/4L but we don't ever get AM on it.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> About 4.50
> 
> to 4.99 for 4l. Safeway price is on par with most of the places I shop. It's around 4.60


This quote goes with the post just above.



hdrolfe said:


> I'm trying to log in to my AM account and it keeps saying "Oops!" but not giving me an error message... really annoying. I'm not sure if it's my account or the website... at least I got a few AM at Sobeys this morning, only 61 for some cat food (from a targetted coupon) and bacon. I'm trying to see if my points from last week posted ok. Hmm.



I just tried logging in to AM and had no issue. Try again.


----------



## pigletto

Just back from Sobey's . They were out of the pork slider buns for the 50 airmile deal so I nicely asked if I could substitute something. There isn't another Sobey's close by, and I plan to make pulled pork for a family get together and really wanted two of the 50 airmile meal deal. The cashier was super helpful (a rarity for this particular store) and went and checked with bakery and then let me sub something. She said a caterer came in and bought them all so it wasn't fair to regular shoppers that we couldn't get the deal. I was glad I asked .

So I spent $95 today and got 254 airmiles. Still on track for my tickets .


----------



## hdrolfe

Managed to get into Airmiles, based on comments on facebook I was not the only one having problems. Some points have still not posted but I can't remember exactly when I earned them so I will give it a bit more time. I do plan to go to Rexall and Sobeys on Wednesday for more  it'll be pay day lol. I'd like to get the pork deal but not sure how much a roast will cost me (even on sale). I do plan on getting some soup and a few other things. I'm still not sure what I'm saving for though! Flights? tickets? a camera? Who knows! We don't have a trip planned just yet, I'm not sure when I want to go, hoping for some room deals to come out for early in the year. I do still like getting the airmiles though


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Managed to get into Airmiles, based on comments on facebook I was not the only one having problems. Some points have still not posted but I can't remember exactly when I earned them so I will give it a bit more time. I do plan to go to Rexall and Sobeys on Wednesday for more  it'll be pay day lol. I'd like to get the pork deal but not sure how much a roast will cost me (even on sale). I do plan on getting some soup and a few other things. I'm still not sure what I'm saving for though! Flights? tickets? a camera? Who knows! We don't have a trip planned just yet, I'm not sure when I want to go, hoping for some room deals to come out for early in the year. I do still like getting the airmiles though



You need a little book (or spreadsheet) to keep track of when you earned and when you received your AM.  

I got two roasts (2 50AM deals) one was $8 the other was $5. It will make enough to feed my family of 5 two or three meals. It's actually just about to finish in the crock pot now so I'll be pulling it apart soon. The nice thing about pulled pork is the meat is a small part of the overall meal. Coleslaw some homefries, beans and a bun to put the pork on.  It really stretches the amount of meat in a meal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> That makes it an amazing deal.  I'm so jealous.  Milk here is a little less expensive at $4.29/4L but we don't ever get AM on it.



4L of milk in Halifax costs $5.19 (costco) or $5.99 Sobeys...never ANY air miles associated with dairy.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> You need a little book (or spreadsheet) to keep track of when you earned and when you received your AM.
> 
> I got two roasts (2 50AM deals) one was $8 the other was $5. It will make enough to feed my family of 5 two or three meals. It's actually just about to finish in the crock pot now so I'll be pulling it apart soon. The nice thing about pulled pork is the meat is a small part of the overall meal. Coleslaw some homefries, beans and a bun to put the pork on.  It really stretches the amount of meat in a meal.



I have a spreadsheet but I forgot to put the date on my purchase, I think it was last Sunday at Sobeys but the past week is a bit of a blur with school, back to work, and just lack of sleep  

Thanks for the prices on those roasts! I will add that to my grocery list since it's reasonable, and yes should feed the two of us for awhile. Though given my little carnivore will just want the meat... it may not last as long as it should!

And wow on the milk prices!!  I always found Shoppers Drugmart to have the best prices, though it seems Rexall is comparable. When my son was younger we'd go through two bags a week. Now we do maybe 2 litres. He gets milk at school lunches and I don't drink it. I do wish they'd have some AM deals on it sometime though!


----------



## star72232

I wish the Airmiles Shop would make it more obvious that you were on the affiliate link and make it easier to see the AM that you get from there.  I bought at 3 stores during the end of Aug when they had the "shop at 3 stores, get 150 bonus AM" event, but none of the miles associated with those purchases has posted.  Grrr.  I'm always paranoid that I'll somehow get out of the portal and onto the regular site and not get the miles.


----------



## pigletto

star72232 said:


> I wish the Airmiles Shop would make it more obvious that you were on the affiliate link and make it easier to see the AM that you get from there.  I bought at 3 stores during the end of Aug when they had the "shop at 3 stores, get 150 bonus AM" event, but none of the miles associated with those purchases has posted.  Grrr.  I'm always paranoid that I'll somehow get out of the portal and onto the regular site and not get the miles.


Another  thing to be careful of when shopping online through airmiles is that you have to go through the link and THEN put the items in your cart to be credited for the purchase. I had a laptop saved in my cart on Amazon 2 summers ago and I went to the airmiles site and went through the link and didn't get the points because it was already in my cart (instead of adding it after the link). It was during a bonus event too and I lost out on over 400 airmlies.


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> Another  thing to be careful of when shopping online through airmiles is that you have to go through the link and THEN put the items in your cart to be credited for the purchase. I had a laptop saved in my cart on Amazon 2 summers ago and I went to the airmiles site and went through the link and didn't get the points because it was already in my cart (instead of adding it after the link). It was during a bonus event too and I lost out on over 400 airmlies.



I did not know that.  I know I had the things in my cart already, since I hate trying to do stuff after I've done the link since I'm afraid of messing up the link.  There goes almost 200 miles.  

ETA - It doesn't say anything about that in the terms.  Frustrating!


----------



## pigletto

star72232 said:


> I did not know that.  I know I had the things in my cart already, since I hate trying to do stuff after I've done the link since I'm afraid of messing up the link.  There goes almost 200 miles.


Oh no!! Maybe try and call and see what they say? I waited for months for the miles for the Amazon purchase and only figured it out way later. It's somewhere in the instructions on the airmiles site but it's not really obvious. I'm sorry for the bad news.


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> Oh no!! Maybe try and call and see what they say? I waited for months for the miles for the Amazon purchase and only figured it out way later. It's somewhere in the instructions on the airmiles site but it's not really obvious. I'm sorry for the bad news.



I might call.  If it was simply the miles for the stores I probably wouldn't bother, but the extra 150 makes it far more worth the hassle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Another  thing to be careful of when shopping online through airmiles is that you have to go through the link and THEN put the items in your cart to be credited for the purchase. I had a laptop saved in my cart on Amazon 2 summers ago and I went to the airmiles site and went through the link and didn't get the points because it was already in my cart (instead of adding it after the link). It was during a bonus event too and I lost out on over 400 airmlies.


*Amazon is very stupid.... seems to be the only site that does that.... i get around it by opening up 2 tabs.... I "shop/browse" in one and fill my cart WITHOUT signing into my account. Once I'm ready to buy I slingshot thru the portal sign into my account and copy and paste into that cart. I actually do that for EVERY store.... my AM are precious  *

*Wonder why they shut down the extension that worked in Chrome and Firefox?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I did not know that.  I know I had the things in my cart already, since I hate trying to do stuff after I've done the link since I'm afraid of messing up the link.  There goes almost 200 miles.
> 
> ETA - It doesn't say anything about that in the terms.  Frustrating!





pigletto said:


> Oh no!! Maybe try and call and see what they say? I waited for months for the miles for the Amazon purchase and only figured it out way later. It's somewhere in the instructions on the airmiles site but it's not really obvious. I'm sorry for the bad news.





star72232 said:


> I might call.  If it was simply the miles for the stores I probably wouldn't bother, but the extra 150 makes it far more worth the hassle.



*YES, it's beyond annoying but unfortunately it is very clearly stated on the site ... i really doubt a call will get you anywhere, from the site*

*In order to get Miles on your Amazon.ca purchase, you must follow the below steps:
1. Enter your AIR MILES Collector Number on airmilesshops.ca
2. Click on the Shop Now button below
3. Add items to your shopping cart on Amazon.ca (you will not receive miles if there were items in your shopping cart prior to clicking the Shop Now button on airmilesshops.ca)
4. Complete the transaction on Amazon.ca (You must complete all four steps in a single web session — make sure that you do not close the window, or log off your computer before completing the transaction)*

*It will take quite a LONG time for certain on-line stores to post the sales BTW, so it can be very stressful waiting to see if it worked. I suggest following my rather convoluted work-around just above here. I do that for every store now, and then refresh my account repeatedly till they post *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Ottawamom - 4L Milk at Safeway was 4.49. With 50 am for 2 I think that's a pretty good deal!  I think they are doing it to get people back in the store for the essentials.  Lots of bonus AM lately for milk and cheese and cereal.

I did manage to get $95 worth and get the bonus miles so spent $101 and got 209 AM.  Their prices are coming down on stuff so I made a good effort to look for stuff I needed that was the same price elsewhere.  They had Cliff Builder's Bars on sale reg. 2.49 for $1.39 and 5 am for each one.  I got a few as a needed some for my daughter but didn't know if that was a good price or if they were good.  Anyone know?  From what I read online seems to be....I may need to go stock up on some.

Also I didn't get to try and use my AM Cash as the system was unavailable at the time I went to Shell.  Maybe will try today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When is a safe time to cancel the AE card in order to not lose the 2,000 miles?

Has anyone done the AE 2,000 bonus miles deal, then cancel the card before the year is up, only to re-apply and get another 2,000?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When is a safe time to cancel the AE card in order to not lose the 2,000 miles?
> 
> Has anyone done the AE 2,000 bonus miles deal, then cancel the card before the year is up, only to re-apply and get another 2,000?



dilEmma had posted a few pages back about keeping the card for at least 3 payment cycles (I think) but that you are better off to keep it for 6 months or so if you plan on reapplying at a future date otherwise you may get flagged.


----------



## ottawamom

dhrolfe, I was just a Sobey's again.   I went to get the pies and then figured I would get some more of the 50AM meal deal.  The parts for the meal were $20.70 (I got two deals worth) and racked up 100AM.  Way better value $ for AM than my usual coupon at Rexall.

Their Apple Pies this week are really good and only $4.99.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> dilEmma had posted a few pages back about keeping the card for at least 3 payment cycles (I think) but that you are better off to keep it for 6 months or so if you plan on reapplying at a future date otherwise you may get flagged.



Do we know how long you need to wait before you can reapply successfully?


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Generally six months between applications for the same card. Any earlier and the institution will likely just reactivate a previous card. There is some YMMV in there. That is, some people report success after just two to three months. Many have no luck when they try this. Best practice is to wait the six months between apps.
> 
> Though some cards have a new limitation of 'one bonus per lifetime'. Again it's YMMV for that as well. If the T&C stipulate one per lifetime I'd probably apply for my second Amex AirMiles Platinum without linking to any existing Amex products. For example, the application asks you to enter an existing cc from Amex. I'd leave it blank. I'd also activate the card in a new online account. Both of these things may keep the new application distinct from my existing Amex profile.
> 
> Yes. You can use the same AirMiles numbers for both cards. And don't forget the referral trick.


This is one of her posts on the topic of reapplying for cards. I'll see if I can find the other one.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Credit cards report to Equifax and/or TransUnion, both of whom calculate credit scores based on the information received. The score is made up of a number of things.
> 
> It takes three months of paying your credit card balance on time (pays account as agreed notation) to get a plus rating for that card. It has an official term but I can't recall what it is. So you have to keep the card a minimum of three months to counteract the effect of applying for it in the first place.
> 
> Consensus in the churning community is keep a card for at least six months before cancelling. Like many other churn er's, I personally keep mine until just before the annual fee kicks in because I want to reapply in the future. I even use it on occasion during the year to demonstrate usage. I want goodwill between myself and the financial institution and I don't want to be flagged as a churner who just wants the bonus.
> 
> We paid off the mortgage years ago and don't have any car loans, so I'm not concerned about the best interest rates that the highest scores ensure. I protect my credit score so I can churn credit cards to enjoy sign up bonuses.



And here's the other one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh I remember reading those before...thanks for finding them for me!


----------



## Debbie

Just back from my trip into the city and to Sobeys. Everything but 1 Dad's cookies, 1 loaf of bread and 1 lemon had AM attached. I bought 2 of the pork meal deals, 1 of the peameal bacon, Chex cereal (my favourite and on special!), penne pasta, frozen haddock,  grapes, english muffins. I spent $87, and will get 408 AM including all bonus AM and had a 23% savings.


----------



## pigletto

Debbie said:


> Just back from my trip into the city and to Sobeys. Everything but 1 Dad's cookies, 1 loaf of bread and 1 lemon had AM attached. I bought 2 of the pork meal deals, 1 of the peameal bacon, Chex cereal (my favourite and on special!), penne pasta, frozen haddock,  grapes, english muffins. I spent $87, and will get 408 AM including all bonus AM and had a 23% savings.


Wow good job!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Just back from my trip into the city and to Sobeys. Everything but 1 Dad's cookies, 1 loaf of bread and 1 lemon had AM attached. I bought 2 of the pork meal deals, 1 of the peameal bacon, Chex cereal (my favourite and on special!), penne pasta, frozen haddock,  grapes, english muffins. I spent $87, and will get 408 AM including all bonus AM and had a 23% savings.


*We went last night and didn't score that well, but walked out happy hunters. We couldn't get the fish deal (the one in the steamer packages) since they were already hosing out the display unit and neither of us eat pork --- but we now have an amazing amount of bread products sitting on the counter!!*
*And your savings of 23% WOW! Great job*


----------



## star72232

Not an AM question, but Shoppers Optimum question (I'm guessing at least a few people obsessed with AM also do Shoppers!).  Does anyone know if you have a "spend x, get y bonus points" if the take the value of coupons off the total before calculating the amount?  I have a couple of coupons that will push me under my $50 value, and I'll toss in a couple extra things if I need too.  Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Not an AM question, but Shoppers Optimum question (I'm guessing at least a few people obsessed with AM also do Shoppers!).  Does anyone know if you have a "spend x, get y bonus points" if the take the value of coupons off the total before calculating the amount?  I have a couple of coupons that will push me under my $50 value, and I'll toss in a couple extra things if I need too.  Thanks!


*Must admit that my Shopper's trips are strictly for RX's now that I've been trying to get this trip "paid" for but I seem to recall the last time i did that promotion i ended up needing to grab a few chocolate bars to make up for a coupon stuck to a bottle of vitamins so I'm guessing the value (at least for my store) needed to be after any discounts/coupons are applied*


----------



## alohamom

star72232 said:


> Not an AM question, but Shoppers Optimum question (I'm guessing at least a few people obsessed with AM also do Shoppers!).  Does anyone know if you have a "spend x, get y bonus points" if the take the value of coupons off the total before calculating the amount?  I have a couple of coupons that will push me under my $50 value, and I'll toss in a couple extra things if I need too.  Thanks!



I would ask at SDM just to be sure but I thought I would post this link to another forum that has a dedicated Shoppers section
http://forum.smartcanucks.ca/127130-shoppers-drug-mart-optimum-faq-q-canada/


----------



## hdrolfe

star72232 said:


> Not an AM question, but Shoppers Optimum question (I'm guessing at least a few people obsessed with AM also do Shoppers!).  Does anyone know if you have a "spend x, get y bonus points" if the take the value of coupons off the total before calculating the amount?  I have a couple of coupons that will push me under my $50 value, and I'll toss in a couple extra things if I need too.  Thanks!



It depends on the coupon and how it is put in. Generally $ off coupons are treated as "cash" in the total, so if you need $50 and have that minus $ off coupons, you are ok. If it is a Buy 1 get 1 or a free product coupon, they will not count towards the total, so you would need to spend that amount above the $50. Hopefully that makes sense  I haven't done shoppers in awhile, I tend to go to Rexall now but I have done it in the past.


----------



## star72232

hdrolfe said:


> It depends on the coupon and how it is put in. Generally $ off coupons are treated as "cash" in the total, so if you need $50 and have that minus $ off coupons, you are ok. If it is a Buy 1 get 1 or a free product coupon, they will not count towards the total, so you would need to spend that amount above the $50. Hopefully that makes sense  I haven't done shoppers in awhile, I tend to go to Rexall now but I have done it in the past.



That makes perfect sense.  Thank you!

The only Rexall with 45 min of me is small, basically just a pharmacy.  No Pharmaplus near me, so it's a bust for points.


----------



## Marbel

Found a Foodland within a 40ish-minute drive from me. Yay, another option to get AM! Guess where I'm headed tmro?


----------



## bababear_50

Marbel said:


> Found a Foodland within a 40ish-minute drive from me. Yay, another option to get AM! Guess where I'm headed tmro?



Have a great shopping trip!

Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> That makes it an amazing deal.  I'm so jealous.  Milk here is a little less expensive at $4.29/4L but we don't ever get AM on it.



I did see an AM offer on milk at the Kanata North Sobeys once.  No idea if it was advertised or just one of the in-store offers.  It wasn't "buy 2, get 50".  More like "buy 2, get 20", IIRC.  It was awhile back now, but probably within the past year.  It may have been on Natrel, so a little more expensive to start with, but that's what we drink anyway.  Usually I buy it at Costco though.

Anyway, never say "never".


----------



## ottawamom

I guess there's hope then.  AM on milk! we want AM on milk!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I guess there's hope then.  AM on milk! we want AM on milk!


*It has happened .... now mind you it was only for a 1L container of 1% Naturel but it was on sale for $2.25 ..buy 2 get 25 --- YES, you know i keep all of my receipts  *

*I'm still waiting on close to 600 AM to post from Metro and Sobeys, urgh, I'm not very patient!!!*


----------



## Debbie

WOOHOO! AMEX points posted! I'm thinking that, aside from all the stuff I've spent, that maybe the 150 for DH's hearing test came through. I am soooo close to my ticket! Then, thanks to ^^ I'm going to save for airline tickets for _next _fall. I will need 2800 each for DH and myself to FLL from YXU. If I do it, awesome, and if not, no problem....we'll drive or fly out of BUF.


----------



## jenilynn

Just back from Sobey's. Didn't do that well but there wasn't that much we normally buy with bonus airmiles. Spent $109 and got 86am plus we used the Amex so that's another 8. Happy Shopping this week everyone!


----------



## worldwidepayne

Just ordered 5 day ticket #6.  Only one more needed to reach my target of 7 for the year.


----------



## Debbie

I didn't get to Rexall today, BUT I did stumble across this link: http://smartcanucks.ca/rexall-pharm...us-air-miles-when-you-spend-40-on-everything/  Even _better _than the 60 point coupon in my wallet. Spend 40 get 80 AM. With Jacqueline's help (post1693) I will spend $40 with no problems!


----------



## bgula

I don't have the Sobeys flyer in front of me, but there's mayonnaise on - spend $10, get 25(I think) airmiles.  The mayonnaise is $4.99.  I do go thru mayo, so I'm thinking about this one, but would I have to buy 3 to get the deal?  Or is $9.98 close enough for the AM?  Anyone try this one yet - maybe you can post your result?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I don't have the Sobeys flyer in front of me, but there's mayonnaise on - spend $10, get 25(I think) airmiles.  The mayonnaise is $4.99.  I do go thru mayo, so I'm thinking about this one, but would I have to buy 3 to get the deal?  Or is $9.98 close enough for the AM?  Anyone try this one yet - maybe you can post your result?



*Sorry, no, that won't work --- if you need to spend $10, then you need to spend $10. That's a LOT of mayo ...*


----------



## bgula

Thanks - was hoping not to have to buy 3.


----------



## hdrolfe

bgula said:


> I don't have the Sobeys flyer in front of me, but there's mayonnaise on - spend $10, get 25(I think) airmiles.  The mayonnaise is $4.99.  I do go thru mayo, so I'm thinking about this one, but would I have to buy 3 to get the deal?  Or is $9.98 close enough for the AM?  Anyone try this one yet - maybe you can post your result?



The deal is $10 on these participating Knorr or Hellman's products. There is Lipton Soup, Cup a Soup and Knorr Sidekicks on sale for $1.49 or $1.39 so perhaps two Hellman's and one Knorr would work? At least that's how I am reading it... will be trying it out on my way home tonight.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe's solution will work.  I picked up a combination of different soups to get over the $10 and got my AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not-so-patiently waiting for Sobeys to post the 70 AM from the Mark's $50 gift card from last week.  Once those are posted to DH's account, I can purchase our third WDW 5-day pass!  That's a BIG check mark on my list of things to earn AM for!


----------



## Debbie

I popped onto the AM site today to discover that.....40 more Foodland points have posted, and.....I'm now ONYX!  Interesting, I "priced" out a flight to Vancouver and discovered that it is more points than a flight to FLL. And we wonder why Canadians don't travel in our own country.


----------



## ottawamom

My son is going skiing in Austria this winter instead of heading to BC.  Cheaper airfare, cheaper lodging.


----------



## ottawamom

ONYX members in Calgary, there is a 1AM event for you November 20th. Sounds interesting.

*An afternoon of Wine and Doughnuts at Jelly Modern Doughnuts - Package for One (1) - November 20th, 2016 - Calgary AB*

Log into Events and Attractions, then Airmiles Events Exclusive. It's the big pink ad.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoa! That sounds yummy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is a backwards Airmiles post --- Sears currently has an offer -- get an extra 10 if you order at least $20.00 that goes till October 1st. Since i have 2 GC for $50.00 from 2 recent AM promotions i figure i'd use at least one and look what i found in the outlet section *
*http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...wosie-sleep-lounge-set/638-000876656-FZ325GN2*
*http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...-mickey-twosie-sleep-lounge-set/638-638-37024*
*http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...nesie-sleep-loungewear/638-000876656-D1761GOJ*

*Not something i'd wear (too hot) but maybe someone has a person in their family who'd love to lounge around !*


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys on the way home tonight. I spent $76 and got 184 AM, so not bad! I did get a mayo and some soups and got the 25 AM on that. I had to go looking for the sliders buns, I wasn't sure if the buns they had near the display would work and preferred the little ones any way, for the pork roast deal. I think everything I got except some frozen OJ had bonus AM associate with it. I like when that happens!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is a backwards Airmiles post --- Sears currently has an offer -- get an extra 10 if you order at least $20.00 that goes till October 1st. Since i have 2 GC for $50.00 from 2 recent AM promotions i figure i'd use at least one and look what i found in the outlet section *
> *http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...wosie-sleep-lounge-set/638-000876656-FZ325GN2*
> *http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...-mickey-twosie-sleep-lounge-set/638-638-37024*
> *http://www.sears.ca/outlet/product/...nesie-sleep-loungewear/638-000876656-D1761GOJ*
> 
> *Not something i'd wear (too hot) but maybe someone has a person in their family who'd love to lounge around !*


Thanks! I just ordered the one piece Mickey for one daughter and the 2 piece Mickey for my girl in Finland. Christmas clothing....done.  Their ornaments came today, too, so I am on my way.


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone know if Rexall sells reading glasses? I just went to Shoppers and bought my first pair and realized I should have gone to Rexall and used the Spend $40 get 80 coupon. I need milk anyway, so I'd hit the 40 pretty easy if they sell them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if Rexall sells reading glasses? I just went to Shoppers and bought my first pair and realized I should have gone to Rexall and used the Spend $40 get 80 coupon. I need milk anyway, so I'd hit the 40 pretty easy if they sell them.


*Yes they do! Return them to Shoppers and get thee to a Rexall --- or buy more for the inevitable "where are those stupid things??"*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes they do! Return them to Shoppers and get thee to a Rexall --- or buy more for the inevitable "where are those stupid things??"*


Thank you! I will head out this evening and use the coupon!


----------



## DilEmma

I see a lot of reference to just one Rexall coupon.

Don't forget the $5 off $25 spend coupon is stackable with the AirMiles coupon. You can use it multiple times before expiration (but of course only once per transaction). That $5 savings goes right to your pocket and is about equivalent to 50 AirMiles.

Perhaps some of you should put that $5 into a Disney envelope to up your Starbucks gift card allotment for breakfast in Orlando.

I'm up to $145 in use but I do not shop (at Rexall) any where near as frequently as many of you.

Here's the link for the current coupon.



DilEmma said:


> Here is the link for the spend $25 get $5 off coupon:
> http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
> Good until 10 October


----------



## DilEmma

^^

Hmm, more on this...
Aside from Starbucks, what other gift cards do we have available for purchase in our stores that can be redeemed in Orlando?

I frequently adjust my earnings to 10% cash 90% Dreams (from 100% Dreams) so that I have about three sets of Cash Miles available for bonus redemptions.

You know those promos:
Get 25 bonus AirMiles when you redeem 95 Cash AirMiles for $10 off.
Or better but less frequent
Earn 40 bonus AirMiles when you redeem 95 Cash AirMiles for $10 off.

So that's essentially $14 worth of Cash AirMiles for a $20 gift card in the first scenario. An even better $11 in the second. 

Both puts us more than on par with the USD for things we can purchase with gift cards.

Suggestions?


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> I see a lot of reference to just one Rexall coupon.
> 
> Don't forget the $5 off $25 spend coupon is stackable with the AirMiles coupon. You can use it multiple times before expiration (but of course only once per transaction). That $5 savings goes right to your pocket and is about equivalent to 50 AirMiles.
> 
> Perhaps some of you should put that $5 into a Disney envelope to up your Starbucks gift card allotment for breakfast in Orlando.
> 
> I'm up to $145 in use but I do not shop (at Rexall) any where near as frequently as many of you.
> 
> Here's the link for the current coupon.


No, i haven't forgotten about that coupon but none of the 3 stores in our city will take it unless my total is OVER the stated amount on the coupon and my sales often are within pennies (huhm hard to do now!) I have it loaded onto my Kindle just in case i have a sale that is over by $5.00 but as of yet --- hasn't worked once for me!

As far as your other suggestion with adjusting the Cash vs Dream balance --- eeek I'm simply too lazy to add that extra level to my earning. We discussed it once and both agreed we are too old (or is it just lazy  ) to figure that out!!


----------



## DilEmma

Aren't you spending over $30 or $40 anyway to get the bonus AirMiles? The coupon is $5 off a $25 purchase and stacks with the AirMiles bonus coupon.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> I see a lot of reference to just one Rexall coupon.
> 
> Don't forget the $5 off $25 spend coupon is stackable with the AirMiles coupon. You can use it multiple times before expiration (but of course only once per transaction). That $5 savings goes right to your pocket and is about equivalent to 50 AirMiles.
> 
> Perhaps some of you should put that $5 into a Disney envelope to up your Starbucks gift card allotment for breakfast in Orlando.
> 
> I'm up to $145 in use but I do not shop (at Rexall) any where near as frequently as many of you.
> 
> Here's the link for the current coupon.


I always forget the $5 coupon! Last week the cashier had one and she added it. I was all confused when my total was still well over and it turned out two of the toilet paper I picked up went in at full price. After 15 extra minutes at the till I ended up getting to keep my miles, use the $5 off coupons AND my grand total with taxes was $5 under what I need to spend for the miles. But that's only because she manually adjusted their mistakes. 

I'll try the $5 coupon this weekend. I just saw the flyer at Saveland. I'm going to wait until Friday for the new promo to get my glasses. It's Spend $50 get 112 miles. Slightly better than what I was planning and I don't need enough to shop twice. 

$50 will get me halfway to my airmiles goal for the week. It could be an easy 250AM this week if the Sobey's deals are decent.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Aren't you spending over $30 or $40 anyway to get the bonus AirMiles? The coupon is $5 off a $25 purchase and stacks with the AirMiles bonus coupon.


*Very rarely are my purchase totals much more than the stated dollar value --- in fact i always grab something that can work as a stocking stuffer in case i need to bump a sale up to the whatever amount that week's coupon is for, my calculator gets quite the workout. I write down the price of everything i chuck in the cart and then take time to arrange the sales "properly" *

*ALSO, none of the stores in my city will let me stack the coupons ... believe me, I've tried. I've managed to use it maybe once when i wasn't going to be able to make my sales come close to multiples.*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Very rarely are my purchase totals much more than the stated dollar value --- in fact i always grab something that can work as a stocking stuffer in case i need to bump a sale up to the whatever amount that week's coupon is for, my calculator gets quite the workout. I write down the price of everything i chuck in the cart and then take time to arrange the sales "properly" *
> 
> *ALSO, none of the stores in my city will let me stack the coupons ... believe me, I've tried. I've managed to use it maybe once when i wasn't going to be able to make my sales come close to multiples.*


That is too bad. 
You're excused from the $5 mandatory coupon use. Everyone else buckle down and stop forgetting.


----------



## DilEmma

This almost had me ROTFL...
Anyone else see the irony?
Too lazy!? That's too funny...
I'm not poking fun. Honest! Well, maybe a teeny tiny bit.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Very rarely are my purchase totals much more than the stated dollar value --- in fact i always grab something that can work as a stocking stuffer in case i need to bump a sale up to the whatever amount that week's coupon is for, my calculator gets quite the workout. I write down the price of everything i chuck in the cart and then take time to arrange the sales "properly"*





Donald - my hero said:


> As far as your other suggestion with adjusting the Cash vs Dream balance --- eeek I'm simply too lazy to add that extra level to my earning. We discussed it once and both agreed we are too old (or is it just lazy  ) to figure that out!!


----------



## Debbie

DilEmma said:


> I see a lot of reference to just one Rexall coupon.
> 
> Don't forget the $5 off $25 spend coupon is stackable with the AirMiles coupon. You can use it multiple times before expiration (but of course only once per transaction). That $5 savings goes right to your pocket and is about equivalent to 50 AirMiles.
> 
> Perhaps some of you should put that $5 into a Disney envelope to up your Starbucks gift card allotment for breakfast in Orlando.
> 
> I'm up to $145 in use but I do not shop (at Rexall) any where near as frequently as many of you.
> 
> Here's the link for the current coupon.   Here is the link for the spend $25 get $5 off coupon:
> http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf
> Good until 10 October



Thank you!  I either missed this earlier, or just didn't give it a thought, since Rexall is not a common shop for me.  I went today, and bought my Reactine + 2 bandaids for stocking stuffers (25AM) Picked up 2 Huggies wipes (6.00 from Checkout 51), Secret deodorant (1.50 from Checkout 51) The $5.00 coupon covers the cost of 2 items not planned for. Came out with the $5 savings and 107 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> This almost had me ROTFL...
> Anyone else see the irony?
> Too lazy!? That's too funny...
> I'm not poking fun. Honest! Well, maybe a teeny tiny bit.


*Want to know what my mother told my hubby before we got married?? "Good luck with her, she's LAZY" So yeah, I'll take the time to get the most out of my Dream Rewards and not the Cash Rewards and i chalk that up to LAZY (it will take more than that to hurt my feelings  )*

*Now back to our regularly scheduled AM hunting -- a thousand thanks to @pigletto  for the heads up about the upcoming Rexall flyer, i just did a brief glance and I should be able to clear 400 AM (over 500 if i end  up making 2 sales) and that should push the car to the end of my road!! They have a lot of little buy 2 get X AM on product we either use or can get chucked into stockings PLUS they have the vitamin deal again. If anyone needs smellies (AKA perfume) there's a spend $40.00 get 40 on that as well. So the trip i was planning to do today has been postponed till the weekend.*
*

*​


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Want to know what my mother told my hubby before we got married?? "Good luck with her, she's LAZY" So yeah, I'll take the time to get the most out of my Dream Rewards and not the Cash Rewards and i chalk that up to LAZY (it will take more than that to hurt my feelings  )* ​


​IMveryHO you're not lazy.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> IMveryHO you're not lazy.



Using the "Brain" not the "Brawn"


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't see anything that great in Sobeys this week. If you go to Golftown they have a 60 AM bonus on $50 giftcard for there. Otherwise, nothing big that I can see! There are a few deals that don't list the cost of the items so I suppose they could be good, for instance buy 3 Pact for 30 bonus AM, but I don't think I'd like that stuff, and no idea how much it costs! 

For you milk lovers  there is a 3 bonus AM on 2 Natrel Premium Flavoured Milk (on sale for $2.49)   

I think Rexall would be the place to get AM this week, especially the 112AM for $50 this weekend. There are quite a few smaller deals you could stack up. 

Metro has a "redeem 95 AM get 25 back" deal if you have some in your cash account. And not much else


----------



## ottawamom

That's disappointing about Sobey's. I guess it will be Rexall for me this week.

It was this coming weekend one year ago that I began this wild ride on the Airmiles rollercoaster.  Since then I've managed to accumulate just over 27,000AM.  Have spent most of that on 5 tickets to Disney and three flights.  I'm well on my way to getting the flights for our next family trip.  Thank you to all have contributed to this thread.  It has been a productive year for all of us thanks to all the tips.

Here's to another great year!


----------



## tinkerone

Foodland has 100 AM if you spend $25 on certain betty crocker/pilsbury products.  I can always use extra cans of icing and cookie dough.


----------



## bababear_50

My shopping day at Rexall was today...wish I had waited but I did need stuff.
160 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Foodland has 100 AM if you spend $25 on certain betty crocker/pilsbury products.  I can always use extra cans of icing and cookie dough.



Hi Hon
Is this for Ontario?
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Oh lord.. not another golf town promo.  I for one could care less about those but DH is always happy to get those giftcards.
Hopefully the 50 meal deal is decent and I can double up on it. 
That or I will get DH to stop at the Foodland by his work for the Betty Crocker Promo.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Is this for Ontario?
> Hugs Mel


Hmmm, I thought I keyed in Ontario but now you have me second guessing myself.  I'll have to go back and check.

ETA--Okay, so I'm not very good at this, lol.  I might have been looking at the Atlantic Foodland Flyer.  I'm sorry.  I'm going to go back to reading this thread quietly to myself and leave the AM deals to the experts.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Hmmm, I thought I keyed in Ontario but now you have me second guessing myself.  I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> ETA--Okay, so I'm not very good at this, lol.  I might have been looking at the Atlantic Foodland Flyer.  I'm sorry.  I'm going to go back to reading this thread quietly to myself and leave the AM deals to the experts.



Hi Hon
No problem ,I was excited and who knows sometimes there are similar offers between Atlantic and Ontario flyers. Come on Betty Crocker/ Pillsbury deal please.
We love everyone joining in so please feel free to post.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Foodland gift card deal is back again! I will be 1000AM closer to getting my UO tickets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for running this wonderful thread!! Happy shopping


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> That's disappointing about Sobey's. I guess it will be Rexall for me this week.
> 
> It was this coming weekend one year ago that I began this wild ride on the Airmiles rollercoaster.  Since then I've managed to accumulate just over 27,000AM.  Have spent most of that on 5 tickets to Disney and three flights.  I'm well on my way to getting the flights for our next family trip.  Thank you to all have contributed to this thread.  It has been a productive year for all of us thanks to all the tips.
> 
> Here's to another great year!



27,000 accumulated in just one year?!??!?! If so, that's amazing!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Foodland gift card deal is back again! I will be 1000AM closer to getting my UO tickets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for running this wonderful thread!! Happy shopping


Yep it looks like it's foodland for me
Hugs Mel
Link here
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> Hmmm, I thought I keyed in Ontario but now you have me second guessing myself.  I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> ETA--Okay, so I'm not very good at this, lol.  I might have been looking at the Atlantic Foodland Flyer.  I'm sorry.  I'm going to go back to reading this thread quietly to myself and leave the AM deals to the experts.


Oh don't worry!! Just a simple mistake. I was a newbie at this not too long ago. Your posts are welcomed here!


----------



## DilEmma

1 Airmile Deal
Advanced Screening for Masterminds
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585330


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> 27,000 accumulated in just one year?!??!?! If so, that's amazing!



September 2015 - September 2016.  Two credit card bonuses, lots of gift card purchases and other than that just regularly shopping for the deals.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> 1 Airmile Deal
> Advanced Screening for Masterminds
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585330



That must have just come up.  I was looking for something last evening and didn't see anything. Thanks for posting

Edit: Just ordered some on DH account. He's down to 9AM now. I'll get him to zero with the movies before his Gold status runs out next year.  (Can't waste a single AM)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks for this!  I also won tickets to see Deep Water Horizon through Virgin Mobile on the 28th!  I haven't been to so many movies in 3 months as I have in 3 years! lol And they were all FREE


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> It was this coming weekend one year ago that I began this wild ride on the Airmiles rollercoaster.  Since then I've managed to accumulate just over 27,000AM.  Have spent most of that on 5 tickets to Disney and three flights.  I'm well on my way to getting the flights for our next family trip.  Thank you to all have contributed to this thread.  It has been a productive year for all of us thanks to all the tips.
> 
> Here's to another great year!



WOW-that is amazing!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh, and I FINALLY was able to purchase my third WDW 5-day pass last night!  Onto saving miles for flights (nearly have one already), and then U.S. passes!


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Foodland gift card deal is back again! I will be 1000AM closer to getting my UO tickets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for running this wonderful thread!! Happy shopping



It's road trip weekend again everyone!!!  

Edit: Thank goodness for the Foodland GC's. Sobey's is an absolute bust for me this week.  Maybe a bag of flour but that's it.


----------



## Marbel

AngelDisney said:


> Foodland gift card deal is back again! I will be 1000AM closer to getting my UO tickets tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for running this wonderful thread!! Happy shopping



We can cycle these right? Buy one, pay for the next with the purchased one x 5? I don't see any fine print that says we can't. Fingers crossed!


----------



## star72232

Marbel said:


> We can cycle these right? Buy one, pay for the next with the purchased one x 5? I don't see any fine print that says we can't. Fingers crossed!



They wouldn't let me pay for any part of a GC with a GC last time.  Even when I was buying other things and only using a portion of the GC.


----------



## brandyleeann

Our Rexall (Alberta) has an anniversary promotion on - 112 airmiles when you spend $50.  I don't shop at Rexall, but will make a trip there to check it out.  It looks like there are good bonus miles for some Rexall toiletries that are reasonably priced (body lotion etc...).  I suspect it won't be hard for me to spend $50 on stuff I need!  

Otherwise, our Sobey's has no 195 miles bonus for $150 for the second week in a row


----------



## Donald - my hero

Marbel said:


> We can cycle these right? Buy one, pay for the next with the purchased one x 5? I don't see any fine print that says we can't. Fingers crossed!


*At the Foodland we hit up for the gift card (and only that, the store was simply to dirty to trust anything!) there was a sign close to the door, at every till and hanging from the gift card rack "gift cards can't be purchased with a gift card" I think this is to avoid someone getting a giftcard thru the foodbank (how our local one handles fresh food) and then turning it around to get whatever they want ...*


----------



## Debbie

My Rexall purchases yesterday already posted, along with the points for registering for the LCBO newsletter, the points because I changed my house/car insurance - I saved 50% on my house, and would have done as well on the car if DH hadn't had an accident a few years back. Brings me to my goal of a 3 day adult pass, so I will now start to save some points to the flights for one of next year's trips.  That means, since I have been saving in earnest (that 2000 Platinum AMEX) that I have 1 UO ticket, and 2 WDW tickets. We can just add PH to the passes when we get there, right?


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> It's road trip weekend again everyone!!!
> 
> Edit: Thank goodness for the Foodland GC's. Sobey's is an absolute bust for me this week.  Maybe a bag of flour but that's it.



I agree.. Nothing at Sobey's for me this week either. I already have more flour than I can use anytime soon. I'll probably get three Foodland gift cards, and then do the spend $50 get 112 airmiles at Rexall.

So 712 airmiles for this week. Not too shabby!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> My Rexall purchases yesterday already posted, along with the points for registering for the LCBO newsletter, the points because I changed my house/car insurance - I saved 50% on my house, and would have done as well on the car if DH hadn't had an accident a few years back. Brings me to my goal of a 3 day adult pass, so I will now start to save some points to the flights for one of next year's trips.  That means, since I have been saving in earnest (that 2000 Platinum AMEX) that I have 1 UO ticket, and 2 WDW tickets. We can just add PH to the passes when we get there, right?


*That's why i LOVE shopping at Rexall -- immediate gratification (ok so ONE of the reasons  ) I had a bunch post from Sobeys and Metro very late last night (i wanna say after 7 because we had already eaten and i refresh constantly thru the day) and even with my receipts sitting beside me and hubby starting an Excel worksheet we have NO idea what's up with them! This past Sunday's ... perfect ... August 4 -- maybe 1/2 of them (and no, none of them were Head Office bonus) they will drive me crazy(ier) soon!*

*And yes, you can upgrade your tickets once you get there, just use it to enter any park (however you do it .. magic band or actual ticket) and then head to a guest services and you will pay the difference between the current gate price of the 2 tickets.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I agree.. Nothing at Sobey's for me this week either. I already have more flour than I can use anytime soon. I'll probably get three Foodland gift cards, and then do the spend $50 get 112 airmiles at Rexall.
> 
> So 712 airmiles for this week. Not too shabby!


*It's time to start thinking about filling up footwear (stocking stuffers  ) so you need to put your Santa hat on when you're at Rexall -- my plan since we have 6 adult socks to fill --*
*Dove shampoo 3.99 Buy 2 get 6*
*all kinds of their bagged treats range anywhere from 1.99 buy 2 get 4, to 2.99 buy 2 get 6*
*hair accessories (elastics & brushes) 25% buy 2 get 3 (we have 2 girls with long hair)*
*mesh body sponges .99 buy 3 get 3*
*Rexall brand toothbrushes etc BOGO 50% buy 2 get 5 (everyone is going to Florida so we'll all need travel toothbrushes!)*
* Most of those work out to my *required* 1-1 ratio AND buy enough of that crap errr stuff and I'll make my $50.00 easily. Another sale with vitamins (BOGO 50% spend $30.00 get 50 AM) and hubby's shave cream will make another $50.00 sale.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's time to start thinking about filling up footwear (stocking stuffers  ) so you need to put your Santa hat on when you're at Rexall -- my plan since we have 6 adult socks to fill --*
> *Dove shampoo 3.99 Buy 2 get 6*
> *all kinds of their bagged treats range anywhere from 1.99 buy 2 get 4, to 2.99 buy 2 get 6*
> *hair accessories (elastics & brushes) 25% buy 2 get 3 (we have 2 girls with long hair)*
> *mesh body sponges .99 buy 3 get 3*
> *Rexall brand toothbrushes etc BOGO 50% buy 2 get 5 (everyone is going to Florida so we'll all need travel toothbrushes!)*
> * Most of those work out to my *required* 1-1 ratio AND buy enough of that crap errr stuff and I'll make my $50.00 easily. Another sale with vitamins (BOGO 50% spend $30.00 get 50 AM) and hubby's shave cream will make another $50.00 sale.*



I found some coupons on the Rexall website for Pantene hair care products. Can I use them on sale items? I think you get 10AM for buying two Pantene. Will I still get the AM for using the $1 off coupon? Can I use two coupons at the same purchase? I am hoping to get the 112AM plus the individual AMs as well with the coupons. TIA for your expert advice!


----------



## AngelDisney

star72232 said:


> They wouldn't let me pay for any part of a GC with a GC last time.  Even when I was buying other things and only using a portion of the GC.



Fine print says "Purchase must occur in a single transaction". I think I am going to buy 5 GC worth of $750 at once. However, I was able to sneak in a LCBO GC with my grocery using the GC last week. I am not sure if this is allowed or not, but I may try again later. Probably it is just not ok to use Foodland GC to buy another Foodland GC or I just got lucky. I don't do grocery shopping much and I have already filled up my cabinets with pasta sauce and pasta. $750 is a lot of grocery for 2 people. But I need that 1000AM badly.


----------



## star72232

AngelDisney said:


> Fine print says "Purchase must occur in a single transaction". I think I am going to buy 5 GC worth of $750 at once. However, I was able to sneak in a LCBO GC with my grocery using the GC last week. I am not sure if this is allowed or not, but I may try again later. Probably it is just not ok to use Foodland GC to buy another Foodland GC or I just got lucky. I don't do grocery shopping much and I have already filled up my cabinets with pasta sauce and pasta. $750 is a lot of grocery for 2 people. But I need that 1000AM badly.



I'll probably get 5 GC.  Unfortunately, $750 isn't much when you are feeding 6!

I'm pretty sure the single transaction just means you need to $150 at a time, not that you need to get all 5 at once.  So, you could buy 5 $150 GC in 5 transactions, but you can't buy $50 today and $100 tomorrow and have that count.


----------



## AngelDisney

Marbel said:


> We can cycle these right? Buy one, pay for the next with the purchased one x 5? I don't see any fine print that says we can't. Fingers crossed!





star72232 said:


> I'll probably get 5 GC.  Unfortunately, $750 isn't much when you are feeding 6!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the single transaction just means you need to $150 at a time, not that you need to get all 5 at once.  So, you could buy 5 $150 GC in 5 transactions, but you can't buy $50 today and $100 tomorrow and have that count.



Got it! It makes sense. That was what I thought last time and bought 2 for $300 thinking I could go back for more. This time I am going to get them all at once.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Newbie here, so bear with me.  If I buy the Foodland GC, did I see someone mention before that I can use it at Sobey's?  Anywhere else?

A bit OT, we just bought a house, Metro and Rexall are within walking distance!  Now I have to figure out where to get all these neat Rexall coupons you keep chatting about...


----------



## Marbel

Donald - my hero said:


> *At the Foodland we hit up for the gift card (and only that, the store was simply to dirty to trust anything!) there was a sign close to the door, at every till and hanging from the gift card rack "gift cards can't be purchased with a gift card"  ...*



Well that was a buzzkill. lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Newbie here, so bear with me.  If I buy the Foodland GC, did I see someone mention before that I can use it at Sobey's?  Anywhere else?
> 
> A bit OT, we just bought a house, Metro and Rexall are within walking distance!  Now I have to figure out where to get all these neat Rexall coupons you keep chatting about...


*WELCOME to the Family of flyer studiers and AirMiles hunters! Here's the info from the Foodland site:*
*Gift Cards are available in amounts between $5 and $500, and can be used at any of our banners Foodland, Sobeys, Price Chopper and FreshCo across Canada.*
*Just have them loaded with the amount in the flyer ($150.00) -- you can buy up to 5 during the promotion. We'll buy 2 and use them at Sobey's for all of the Airmiles specials when they have them --- double dipping! Don't forget to pay for them with an Airmiles credit card! Several peeps here use the cards at the "cheaper" sibling stores for their regular shopping.*

*We're usually pretty good at sharing the links for the Rexall coupons here in the thread, if you miss it just ask ! Go back to post 1775 on page 89 for the $5.00 coupon.*

*You'll find that Metro is a bit of a bust lately and the prices seem to be rising (at least ours have after they did a MASSIVE renovation). *


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I found some coupons on the Rexall website for Pantene hair care products. Can I use them on sale items? I think you get 10AM for buying two Pantene. Will I still get the AM for using the $1 off coupon? Can I use two coupons at the same purchase? I am hoping to get the 112AM plus the individual AMs as well with the coupons. TIA for your expert advice!


*OOPS sorry i missed this question! Yes, you can use coupons on products to lower the prices (unless it's a promo like vitamins -- you have to spend $30.00 so make sure you still hit that mark!) and still get the Airmiles -- it only says buy 2 get the AM. You'll need to read the fine print on the coupon regarding using multiples -- some are fine, others explicitly say "one coupon per purchase" You can use any targeted coupons for Airmiles as well ... unless the coupon says on it that it's not good with any other Store issued Airmiles coupons (which i was able to get my store to work around since they thought it was as stupid as i did!)*


----------



## DizzyDis

Anyone in Calgary? Another 1 AM thing for Onyx: 
*An afternoon of Wine and Doughnuts at Jelly Modern Doughnuts - Package for One (1) - November 20th, 2016 - Calgary AB* 

sorry if already posted! I am looking for the Masterminds one previously posted and tripped over this...


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *WELCOME to the Family of flyer studiers and AirMiles hunters! Here's the info from the Foodland site:*
> *Gift Cards are available in amounts between $5 and $500, and can be used at any of our banners Foodland, Sobeys, Price Chopper and FreshCo across Canada.*
> *Just have them loaded with the amount in the flyer ($150.00) -- you can buy up to 5 during the promotion. We'll buy 2 and use them at Sobey's for all of the Airmiles specials when they have them --- double dipping! Don't forget to pay for them with an Airmiles credit card! Several peeps here use the cards at the "cheaper" sibling stores for their regular shopping.*
> 
> *We're usually pretty good at sharing the links for the Rexall coupons here in the thread, if you miss it just ask ! Go back to post 1775 on page 89 for the $5.00 coupon.*
> 
> *You'll find that Metro is a bit of a bust lately and the prices seem to be rising (at least ours have after they did a MASSIVE renovation). *


And don't forget, to actually USE the giftcard at Sobey's, like someone I can think of (pointing to self)


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOPS sorry i missed this question! Yes, you can use coupons on products to lower the prices (unless it's a promo like vitamins -- you have to spend $30.00 so make sure you still hit that mark!) and still get the Airmiles -- it only says buy 2 get the AM. You'll need to read the fine print on the coupon regarding using multiples -- some are fine, others explicitly say "one coupon per purchase" You can use any targeted coupons for Airmiles as well ... unless the coupon says on it that it's not good with any other Store issued Airmiles coupons (which i was able to get my store to work around since they thought it was as stupid as i did!)*


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Newbie here, so bear with me.  If I buy the Foodland GC, did I see someone mention before that I can use it at Sobey's?  Anywhere else?
> 
> A bit OT, we just bought a house, Metro and Rexall are within walking distance!  Now I have to figure out where to get all these neat Rexall coupons you keep chatting about...



It will be worth the drive to Foodland to pick up the gift cards. Look it up online (I suggest the one in Osgoode, I think its closest. I go to the one in Greely). To use them there is a Fresh Co in Bells Corners and two Sobey's in Kanata. So lots of places to spend them.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> That must have just come up.  I was looking for something last evening and didn't see anything. Thanks for posting
> 
> Edit: Just ordered some on DH account. He's down to 9AM now. I'll get him to zero with the movies before his Gold status runs out next year.  (Can't waste a single AM)



Hi
I can't see this
did I miss it?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I can't see this
> did I miss it?
> Hugs Mel


*It was gone by the time i checked as well ... *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *It was gone by the time i checked as well ... *


Oh well
thanks for letting me know
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> It will be worth the drive to Foodland to pick up the gift cards. Look it up online (I suggest the one in Osgoode, I think its closest. I go to the one in Greely). To use them there is a Fresh Co in Bells Corners and two Sobey's in Kanata. So lots of places to spend them.



@kuhltiffany, the Greely and Osgood stores are exactly equidistant from Kanata, according to Google (~40 km). I was surprised, thought Greely would be closer.  The Osgood store is probably faster to get to though, since it's closer to the highway.

I'm not sure I can bring myself to make a special trip out there just for Air Miles.  I'm not as hardcore as most of the collectors on this thread!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> @kuhltiffany,
> I'm not sure I can bring myself to make a special trip out there just for Air Miles.  I'm not as hardcore as most of the collectors on this thread!



*Just curious, do you have something you are working towards? Our shopping patterns change dramatically when there isn't a push for certain redemption! Once we have the car rental squared away we'll probably go back to our *normal* shopping patterns (we've scored 2 5 day passes, a night at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson the night before we leave and almost have enough for car rental for the entire 18 days we'll be there now) I don't buy things we don't need, but all my drug store purchases happen at Rexall now and we do make an hour round -trip commute to Sobey's every week right now, and you can bet we will be driving almost 30 min (both directions) to get the Gift Cards this weekend! We've always treated the grocery shopping as our date night and love driving ..it's an outing!!!*


----------



## kuhltiffany

I google mapped it, Greely was 30 minutes and Osgood was 37 from where I am right now.  Neither is near anything else I would visit though, so I'm with you @mab2012, I'm not sure if I can bring myself to drive an hour…



mab2012 said:


> @kuhltiffany, the Greely and Osgood stores are exactly equidistant from Kanata, according to Google (~40 km). I was surprised, thought Greely would be closer.  The Osgood store is probably faster to get to though, since it's closer to the highway.
> 
> I'm not sure I can bring myself to make a special trip out there just for Air Miles.  I'm not as hardcore as most of the collectors on this thread!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Funny you say that, we just got back from a Disney Cruise to Alaska in August and don't have another vacation planned yet.  DH just asked me about 10 minutes ago if I was going to need a vacation to somewhere warm to get through the winter…so I need to plan something!  I've got 15,500 AM right now...



Donald - my hero said:


> *Just curious, do you have something you are working towards? Our shopping patterns change dramatically when there isn't a push for certain redemption! Once we have the car rental squared away we'll probably go back to our *normal* shopping patterns (we've scored 2 5 day passes, a night at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson the night before we leave and almost have enough for car rental for the entire 18 days we'll be there now) I don't buy things we don't need, but all my drug store purchases happen at Rexall now and we do make an hour round -trip commute to Sobey's every week right now, and you can bet we will be driving almost 30 min (both directions) to get the Gift Cards this weekend! We've always treated the grocery shopping as our date night and love driving ..it's an outing!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> I google mapped it, Greely was 30 minutes and Osgood was 37 from where I am right now.  Neither is near anything else I would visit though, so I'm with you @mab2012, I'm not sure if I can bring myself to drive an hour…



Saturday is going to be a beautiful day for a drive in the country.  Go to Osgoode you can stop in Manotick for lunch and have a wander around.  I guess it depends on how many GC you were planning on getting. It's a $20 value (savings/AM) per GC.


----------



## Dynamoliz

hdrolfe said:


> I don't see anything that great in Sobeys this week. If you go to Golftown they have a 60 AM bonus on $50 giftcard for there.




I didn't know that you can get AMs at Golftown! When does the 60 AM for $50 giftcard deal expire ... I'll have to get over there. Usually at least one person on my Christmas list asks for a Golftown card.


----------



## bababear_50

Masterminds  movie screening back up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Dynamoliz said:


> I didn't know that you can get AMs at Golftown! When does the 60 AM for $50 giftcard deal expire ... I'll have to get over there. Usually at least one person on my Christmas list asks for a Golftown card.



They don't do AM at Golftown (at least I don't think they do).  If you go to Sobey's they have a promotion this week (until next Thursday) that if you purchase a $50 Golftown GC from Sobey's you will receive 60AM.


----------



## mort1331

Very sad that Im sitting in Disney now checking up on Airmiles.
Well daughters sleeping in from long night so gotta do something.
I will be back in time for the foodland deals so thanks all. And as I found out from the last time. It depends on the foodland just ask. I would have been able to cycle the cards if the kids we not bugging me. I will be doing it without them this time.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> Very sad that Im sitting in Disney now checking up on Airmiles.
> Well daughters sleeping in from long night so gotta do something.
> I will be back in time for the foodland deals so thanks all. And as I found out from the last time. It depends on the foodland just ask. I would have been able to cycle the cards if the kids we not bugging me. I will be doing it without them this time.



How do you cycle GC? Use a Foodland GC to buy another Foodland GC to get the bonus AM? Please advise! TIA!!


----------



## pigletto

So in my excitement for the Foodland gift card promo I sent my husband to the store near his work yesterday.  He called from the store and said very nicely "Are you sure it's happening, I don't see it the flyer?". I, who was in the middle of kids and barking dog and getting supper ready snapped back "I wouldn't send you to get something that didn't exist!" . I mean who was this man to question my airmiles knowledge.
And then he said "I know but maybe it starts tomorrow?"


. Stupid me. I owed him a BIG apology for sending him on a wild goose chase and then being cranky about it on top of that.

He's going back today after work, and I am making his favourite dinner.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto, your house sounds exactly like mine did a few years ago. Wait no, it still does sound like that just less frequently than it used to.  Just back to drop off my Rexall shop ($50.97). Got my AM. I think I am taking Rexall shopping to a new level (following in Bababear's footsteps). It try to get as close as possible to the required $ amount to get the AM. (New game for me anyway!)

Off to Foodland and then Sobey's to get my flour.  Happy hunting (shopping) everyone!


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks for the tip on the Masterminds one being back up for those in Ottawa, it is at the Cineplex Ottawa location on Carling, between Pinecrest and Bayshore, so too far for me! Hope someone else can use them!

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585330&300012=9700050


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> pigletto, your house sounds exactly like mine did a few years ago. Wait no, it still does sound like that just less frequently than it used to.  Just back to drop off my Rexall shop ($50.97). Got my AM. I think I am taking Rexall shopping to a new level (following in Bababear's footsteps). It try to get as close as possible to the required $ amount to get the AM. (New game for me anyway!)
> 
> Off to Foodland and then Sobey's to get my flour.  Happy hunting (shopping) everyone!


*I just did my first Rexall trip (i was travelling by bus and simply couldn't carry anymore PLUS forgot the list of vitamins we need  )*
*I spent $59.96  (only went over that much because my stupid umbrella snapped in half waiting for the bus so i needed a new one!  and yeah, i forgot the $5.00 coupon URGH) BUT my total score?? 157 (she says with chest puffed up proudly) almost every item i bought either had AM on the shelf OR that PLUS a **targeted** coupon **clutched** in my hand. I'm convincing hubby to go again before Sunday -- give me time to print off MORE of the targeted ones. This is a great game to me as well, *my cashier* looked up from stocking and grinned "we've been expecting you!"*

* @AngelDisney  I can confirm that you can in fact use the Pantene coupon (thanks for mentioning it!!) --i found a $2.00 one and a $1.00 -- so naturally used the $2.00 *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just did my first Rexall trip (i was travelling by bus and simply couldn't carry anymore PLUS forgot the list of vitamins we need  )*
> *I spent $59.96  (only went over that much because my stupid umbrella snapped in half waiting for the bus so i needed a new one!  and yeah, i forgot the $5.00 coupon URGH) BUT my total score?? 157 (she says with chest puffed up proudly) almost every item i bought either had AM on the shelf OR that PLUS a targeted coupon clutched** in my hand. I'm convincing hubby to go again before Sunday -- give me time to print off MORE of the targeted ones. This is a great game to me as well, *my cashier* looked up from stocking and grinned "we've been expecting you!"*
> 
> * @AngelDisney  I can confirm that you can in fact use the Pantene coupon (thanks for mentioning it!!) --i found a $2.00 one and a $1.00 -- so naturally used the $2.00 *



You did well! Great to know about the coupons! I have just printed a few. There are 3 different $1 off coupons with different coupon codes for Pantene. I am trying to see if I can use all 3 different coupons at the same time. My DH does not use conditioner so the $2 ones do not work for me. I am going tomorrow. So anxious! Traffic after work on Friday is crazy so I will do my shopping early tomorrow morning. After tomorrow, I need another 280 AM for my UO tickets. Then I have to take a break ... Shopping for AM is pretty stressful like an important mission to be completed within a certain time period. Anyone who can plan a WDW + UO vacation can do anything well for sure!! Happy Shopping everyone!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

For us westerners (and by west, I mean BC, and by BC, I mean lower mainland & Island  ) Thrifty's is extending Better Bonus days this week again. You could easily add an extra 200AM onto your shopping trip for an extra $40.

I won't be able to that unless money falls from the sky though, as I had to pay my $300 deductible to get my car out of the shop (and forgot about that beforehand), BUT I did spend $14 on 4 bottles of Ocean Spray juice and got 40AM out of it, so not TOO bad all told.


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> For us westerners (and by west, I mean BC, and by BC, I mean lower mainland & Island  ) Thrifty's is extending Better Bonus days this week again. You could easily add an extra 200AM onto your shopping trip for an extra $40.
> 
> I won't be able to that unless money falls from the sky though, as I had to pay my $300 deductible to get my car out of the shop (and forgot about that beforehand), BUT I did spend $14 on 4 bottles of Ocean Spray juice and got 40AM out of it, so not TOO bad all told.



If you took your car in for body work, I hope you went to Craftsman Collision and got Airmiles!


----------



## NorthernGrl

Pretty good AM day for me.  Quick stop at Foodland to grab a GC and some pizzas for supper= 202 AM

Broke my Rexall trip into 2 purchases.  
#1 included the Jamieson Vitamins and Tylenol Cold (great timing since all 6 of us are stuffy and sneezing his week)= 175 AM 
#2 was random items we needed and a box of Halloween Candy. = 124 AM


----------



## pigletto

3 gift cards at Foodland and a $55 Rexall shop. 722 airmiles. I am going to make it to this second ticket way faster than I had hoped!


----------



## Dynamoliz

ottawamom said:


> They don't do AM at Golftown (at least I don't think they do).  If you go to Sobey's they have a promotion this week (until next Thursday) that if you purchase a $50 Golftown GC from Sobey's you will receive 60AM.


Thanks. You saved me a lot of grief ... was planning on sending my DH to Golftown for the certs ... he wouldn't have been thrilled with my misinformation, and probably would have been costly. Not likely he'd have left there empty handed! LOL


----------



## pigletto

My airmiles ticker won't update today. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> My airmiles ticker won't update today. Anyone else having issues?



Just did mine worked just fine.  Go in and try it again (it just like when you turn the key on the car and it doesn't start then you do it again and everything is just fine) Don't forget to refresh the DIS page if you haven't exited when you update on tickerfactory.


----------



## bababear_50

Unexpected changes ,,ah well... car repairs will do that. No foodland for me, but I will double up on 
Rexall deal this weekend. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Just did mine worked just fine.  Go in and try it again (it just like when you turn the key on the car and it doesn't start then you do it again and everything is just fine) Don't forget to refresh the DIS page if you haven't exited when you update on tickerfactory.


I went out for the morning and came back and it had updated to the changes I tried to make earlier. Thank you .


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Unexpected changes ,,ah well... car repairs will do that. No foodland for me, but I will double up on
> Rexall deal this weekend.
> Hugs Mel


Sorry to hear that Mel. I hope the repairs  don't end up being really expensive.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Sorry to hear that Mel. I hope the repairs  don't end up being really expensive.



Pixie Dust!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick report while hubby's cooking dinner .... did another Rexall run and managed another 166 AM (snagged some vitamins) and then the fun began .... we drove about 40 minutes to the sketchiest Foodland EVER (has a small Beer & LCBO inside it even  ) and asked the sweet girl if we could buy a gift-card with a gift card. She shrugged and said "don't know why not" GREAT, i grabbed 3 off the shelf (didn't want to press my luck) and the first swap worked fine and then the drama began ... She forgot to swipe the AM card for the second purchase so had to call the manager to bring the key to unlock the terminal to add them to the sale. (at this point hubby slinks to the door to escape) It took easily another 30 minutes to rectify the situation .. entire POS system crashed, her terminal locked her out and we were all standing there staring at multiple slips of paper because we had 3 gift cards showing zero balance and none of them actually activated ... They ended up refunding to our Mastercard and starting over --- sold us a new card.*

*End result? We paid $150.00, got one card and THREE of the 200 AM bonus ... 2 very guilty, red-faces 50-ish people apologizing profusely and promising never to come back again.How did they react? They thanked us repeatedly for "being so patient and understanding" WHAT??? We just screwed up your day royally!! SO can it be done? Yeah i guess so but was it worth it? Ain't no way in that hot place I'll ever risk trying again --- i almost needed new undies *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *End result? We paid $150.00, got one card and THREE of the 200 AM bonus ... 2 very guilty, red-faces 50-ish people apologizing profusely and promising never to come back again.How did they react? They thanked us repeatedly for "being so patient and understanding" WHAT??? We just screwed up your day royally!! SO can it be done? Yeah i guess so but was it worth it? Ain't no way in that hot place I'll ever risk trying again --- i almost needed new undies *



LOL-glad it had a happy ending


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick report while hubby's cooking dinner .... did another Rexall run and managed another 166 AM (snagged some vitamins) and then the fun began .... we drove about 40 minutes to the sketchiest Foodland EVER (has a small Beer & LCBO inside it even  ) and asked the sweet girl if we could buy a gift-card with a gift card. She shrugged and said "don't know why not" GREAT, i grabbed 3 off the shelf (didn't want to press my luck) and the first swap worked fine and then the drama began ... She forgot to swipe the AM card for the second purchase so had to call the manager to bring the key to unlock the terminal to add them to the sale. (at this point hubby slinks to the door to escape) It took easily another 30 minutes to rectify the situation .. entire POS system crashed, her terminal locked her out and we were all standing there staring at multiple slips of paper because we had 3 gift cards showing zero balance and none of them actually activated ... They ended up refunding to our Mastercard and starting over --- sold us a new card.*
> 
> *End result? We paid $150.00, got one card and THREE of the 200 AM bonus ... 2 very guilty, red-faces 50-ish people apologizing profusely and promising never to come back again.How did they react? They thanked us repeatedly for "being so patient and understanding" WHAT??? We just screwed up your day royally!! SO can it be done? Yeah i guess so but was it worth it? Ain't no way in that hot place I'll ever risk trying again --- i almost needed new undies *




LOL LOL LOL
So happy it ended well but I can just imagine the stress.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Blue "Belle"--yes my car has a name--(secretly it drives my sons crazy)
is as good as new.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Blue "Belle"--yes my car has a name--(secretly it drives my sons crazy)
> is as good as new.
> Hugs Mel


*Great news! Hope it didn't set you back too much .. and who doesn't name their cars?? We had a "Rosie" -- red Geo Metro, a "Swamp Beast" (after hubby discovered a coffee is NOT important enough to catch and drove into a swamp -- FOOL) and currently "Fred" little blue Honda Fit (named by our D-I-L who calls their Kia "Karen" )*

*Just a heads up to anyone who likes to have those Tide Pods for travelling (yes i do laundry before i come home  ) -- a pack of 14 is on sale at Rexall for $5.99 (BUT it rang up at $4.99) and thanks to @AngelDisney  i discovered a coupon on their webpage for $2.00 ... might help you make your sale!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick report while hubby's cooking dinner .... did another Rexall run and managed another 166 AM (snagged some vitamins) and then the fun began .... we drove about 40 minutes to the sketchiest Foodland EVER (has a small Beer & LCBO inside it even  ) and asked the sweet girl if we could buy a gift-card with a gift card. She shrugged and said "don't know why not" GREAT, i grabbed 3 off the shelf (didn't want to press my luck) and the first swap worked fine and then the drama began ... She forgot to swipe the AM card for the second purchase so had to call the manager to bring the key to unlock the terminal to add them to the sale. (at this point hubby slinks to the door to escape) It took easily another 30 minutes to rectify the situation .. entire POS system crashed, her terminal locked her out and we were all standing there staring at multiple slips of paper because we had 3 gift cards showing zero balance and none of them actually activated ... They ended up refunding to our Mastercard and starting over --- sold us a new card.*
> 
> *End result? We paid $150.00, got one card and THREE of the 200 AM bonus ... 2 very guilty, red-faces 50-ish people apologizing profusely and promising never to come back again.How did they react? They thanked us repeatedly for "being so patient and understanding" WHAT??? We just screwed up your day royally!! SO can it be done? Yeah i guess so but was it worth it? Ain't no way in that hot place I'll ever risk trying again --- i almost needed new undies *



You have the most amusing accounts of your AM hunting trips.  Thanks for the chuckle. I managed to score a lot of AM this weekend (over 1500). Got sent on a wild goose chase trying to find eye drops for my MIL who is out of town.  She's paying for them and I get the AM.  Went to 2 Rexall stores then called 4 others before I found them.  Still trying to decide if those particular AM were worth it (114AM).


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks for sharing the Rexall $5 coupons! I double-dipped at Rexall and scored 350 AM. Got 5 Foodland GCs for the 1000 AM. I still need another 40 AM to get my two UO tickets. Feel very accomplished today! Canadian Dis'ers Rock!!


----------



## shaynar

I have so many questions but I'll start with a few:

1. I haven't seen any of these GC deals you all speak of. How do you find out about these?

2. What are good emails to sign up to receive coupons and deals and such?

3. Does anyone here eat organic/non-processed foods and barely use drugstore items? I'm trying to see how I can stock up on points, I'm having issues because it seems like most of the items with AM are items I don't purchase or rarely purchase.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick report while hubby's cooking dinner .... did another Rexall run and managed another 166 AM (snagged some vitamins) and then the fun began .... we drove about 40 minutes to the sketchiest Foodland EVER (has a small Beer & LCBO inside it even  ) and asked the sweet girl if we could buy a gift-card with a gift card. She shrugged and said "don't know why not" GREAT, i grabbed 3 off the shelf (didn't want to press my luck) and the first swap worked fine and then the drama began ... She forgot to swipe the AM card for the second purchase so had to call the manager to bring the key to unlock the terminal to add them to the sale. (at this point hubby slinks to the door to escape) It took easily another 30 minutes to rectify the situation .. entire POS system crashed, her terminal locked her out and we were all standing there staring at multiple slips of paper because we had 3 gift cards showing zero balance and none of them actually activated ... They ended up refunding to our Mastercard and starting over --- sold us a new card.*
> 
> *End result? We paid $150.00, got one card and THREE of the 200 AM bonus ... 2 very guilty, red-faces 50-ish people apologizing profusely and promising never to come back again.How did they react? They thanked us repeatedly for "being so patient and understanding" WHAT??? We just screwed up your day royally!! SO can it be done? Yeah i guess so but was it worth it? Ain't no way in that hot place I'll ever risk trying again --- i almost needed new undies *


Too funny!!

My DH is like yours. He would be in the parking lot waiting for me. He loves the results of my efforts as long as everything goes according to plan. If I start questioning the cashier and pointing out missed miles he slinks away


----------



## bababear_50

shaynar said:


> I have so many questions but I'll start with a few:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen any of these GC deals you all speak of. How do you find out about these?
> 
> 2. What are good emails to sign up to receive coupons and deals and such?
> 
> 3. Does anyone here eat organic/non-processed foods and barely use drugstore items? I'm trying to see how I can stock up on points, I'm having issues because it seems like most of the items with AM are items I don't purchase or rarely purchase.



Hi and Welcome
Where do you shop for your food?
The GC deals are usually at food stores like Metro (well they used to be) ,Sobeys and Foodland and sometimes Pharmacy Rexall..
You can just look up their weekly flyers and see which products have airmiles associated with them.

Occasionally
Sobeys and other grocery stores and sometimes Rexall will offer if you buy a certain gift card such as I-tunes-,,,,,Marks Work Wearhouse ,,, Canadian Tire,,,etc..you will also get a certain amount of bonus airmiles.Current one is 60 airmiles with the purchase of a $50.00 Golf Town Gift Card at Sobeys.

Rexall
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer

Metro
http://www.metro.ca/flyer/index.en.html

Sobeys
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888

Look under Baby and Kids and toy section
Carter/OshKosh clothing
Sears
Babies are us
Disney shopping.com
Hudson Bay
Lego shop
Children's Place

Also go onto airmiles web site and look up their sponsors,,
it will list weather you get the airmiles in store or if you have to shop online to get them.
Link here
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/SponsorDirectory

Gas
Shell

For organic products I find Sobeys has quite a few--however not always associated with airmile bonus points.

The gift card deal that everyone is currently speaking of is if you purchase $150 dollar Gift card at Foodland right now you get 200 bonus airmiles. Limited to 5 purchases. So if someone bought 5 of these they would be spending  $750.00 and getting 1000 bonus airmiles. You can buy any amount between 1-5 gift cards.
You then can use these Gift Cards at the following stores for your groceries:
http://ontario.foodland.ca/gift-cards/
Sobeys
Foodland
Fresh Co
Price Chopper


You could also contact airmiles and express your interest in collecting and perhaps they will have some suggestions.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

shaynar said:


> I have so many questions but I'll start with a few:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen any of these GC deals you all speak of. How do you find out about these?
> 
> 2. What are good emails to sign up to receive coupons and deals and such?
> 
> 3. Does anyone here eat organic/non-processed foods and barely use drugstore items? I'm trying to see how I can stock up on points, I'm having issues because it seems like most of the items with AM are items I don't purchase or rarely purchase.



Quite a few of us here on this thread live in Ontario so a lot of the info is for Ontario stores. Which part of the country do you live in?

1. The GC deal this week is at Foodland. You can pick them up there and then use them to shop in any of the Sobey's family of stores. Some of these stores have a good organic section. Most of us here on Dis look at the flyers online on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Sobey's also has GC on this week for Golftown (purchase $50 GC get 60AM) they also have other GC deals from time to time

2. Sign up for Sobey's and Rexall emails also sign up for email notifications from AM. If you're in Ontario you can sign up for the LCBO newletter and get 30AM for your trouble.

3. Rexall is a great store for collecting AM.  Check one out you may be surprised by what they have there that you can actually use (toilet paper, paper towels,cleaning supplies, Halloween treats to hand out, gifts for the teachers). If you sign up for the Sobey's newsletter you will get weekly coupons based on your shopping habits (organic shopping = organic coupons).

Getting the big AM numbers does take work but it can be worth it.


----------



## shaynar

Thank you both for getting back to me. 

I checked out your sober's flyer and it's completely different than the one that my store puts out! Completely. I live in the GTA, but i live near a "specialty" store, so most of "my" flyer is targeted and has little about AM. I've never seen the GC promotions before. 

I just signed up for the LCBO, Sobeys and Recall emails. So hopefully that will put me a bit ahead of the game!


----------



## ottawamom

shaynar, if you want to shop and get significant AM you may find that you have to travel a bit to do so.

I drive 15km each way to get to the Sobey's I shop at each week. Some think I'm a little nuts when there are other stores close by to where I live. For me it's worth the drive to get the AM and I think of it as an outing away from my usual haunts. I've also been known to do the occasional road trip out into the country to shop at Foodland (gift card week for instance).

There is a Sobeys Urban Fresh (different flyer from Sobey's) not too far away but they don't have the same AM specials as the regular Sobey's. Ultimately you will do what works for you. We just supply you with the options available to collect AM.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I think I made a mistake and shopped a little too soon after saving my offers at Sobeys (email I get each friday),,I came home and checked my receipt,,,, I didn't get the targets saved offer points on my receipt. Has anyone ever experienced this,,it's not alot of airmiles ....just 34. But YES I want them,,lol.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Ok edited to add
> I saved them via Foodland site under saved offers but when I just logged on to sobeys via there flyer it shows they were not saved?????????????????????????????
> Now I'm lost.



Did those AM ever come through.  Just thought I'd let you know that I was just on the Foodland site(never signed up for their bonuses). Put my AM # into their special offers and all my targeted coupons for Sobey's showed up on screen.  I think the two are linked (Sobey's and Foodland, special offers). If your targeted offers didn't show up on your account you may have a case for getting them. Just a thought.


----------



## Donald - my hero

shaynar said:


> I have so many questions but I'll start with a few:
> 
> 1. I haven't seen any of these GC deals you all speak of. How do you find out about these?
> 
> 2. What are good emails to sign up to receive coupons and deals and such?
> 
> 3. Does anyone here eat organic/non-processed foods and barely use drugstore items? I'm trying to see how I can stock up on points, I'm having issues because it seems like most of the items with AM are items I don't purchase or rarely purchase.


*HI! Welcome aboard the Airmiles train, you're in for quite the ride if you're willing to put a bit of effort in to it!!*

*1) all the answers provided above!*
*2) Make sure you go into your Airmiles profile and check the box just under your email address to opt in for the targeted offers.  reads like this*
*Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time*

*Also make sure you check your junk mail because this will force direct emails from various stores (Rexall, Sobeys and Metro and on occasion LCBO) and at times they slip into my junk mail (oops) You can check on the Rexall site for coupons that are from manufacturers (lots of Proctor and Gamble products) that are good at any store not just Rexall. Just scroll through and select the ones you want to use and print them off -- you can use the multiple times until they expire (not in the same sale) You can look at upcoming flyers on Saveland.ca (i'm sure there are other sites as well) just be sure you choose the right region!*

*3) Due to dietary restrictions hubby and I don't eat many processed foods at all (just back from Metro and spent over $90.00 and only processed item was a box of cereal that will last over a month!) --- mainly fresh meats, veggies & fruits, dairy products and such. Both Metro and Sobeys  have a Natural Food section (think that's what they call it??) as well that we sometimes grab a few items from. We don't buy much organic per-say due to the cost but i know they both have it!*

*As far as Rexall ... like @ottawamom mentioned is a huge store that carries much more than just your typical pharmacy items --- beauty products, cleaning products, baby items (not sure if you're done with diapers yet but you have a 2 yr old!), first aid supplies (who doesn't need bandages!), greeting cards (recently they had spend $15.00 get 30 Airmiles) and wrapping supplies, school supplies, pet food ... they also have a large wellness section with snacks that are organic i noticed yesterday on my 2nd shop for $50.00 (GANG, THOSE HAVE POSTED ALREADY!!!) So you might be able to hit that up.*

*There are almost always deals at Rexall on the weekend for spend $x and get X Airmiles but ALWAYS i get a coupon that is good for Monday- Thursday that is better (except for this weekend's deal which is HUGE) and i will post the link here that you can use and either print or have on your mobile device. You can split your sales into multiple sales and use that coupon each time to get the bonus. I get targeted bonus coupons that let me double up on rewards from them as well! *

*I understand about the Sobey's of which you speak, we've been to the one in Queen's Quay and it is bizzarre to say the least! I've also hit up a couple of Rexall's in the PATH and while they weren't overly happy with my couponing, they sighed loudly and let me have my fun *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I guess there's hope then.  AM on milk! we want AM on milk!


*Well this is a bit late to respond (but thanks the* *search feature that actually works since they updated the site last year i was able to find out who asked!)*
*We hit up Metro this morning (it's still the closest and where we get most of our fresh food -- don't trust meat for over 40 minutes even in a cooler with ice) and we snagged bagged milk -- now it was $7.99 since it was Naturel but it was Lactose Free and it cost less than the 2 1L containers  we normally get for hubby AND we got 10 AM for that! So there is hope.*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did those AM ever come through.  Just thought I'd let you know that I was just on the Foodland site(never signed up for their bonuses). Put my AM # into their special offers and all my targeted coupons for Sobey's showed up on screen.  I think the two are linked (Sobey's and Foodland, special offers). If your targeted offers didn't show up on your account you may have a case for getting them. Just a thought.


Hi Hon
I contacted airmiles and got the points credited to my account,,it was a Glitch in the system...
Yes Foodland and Sobeys saved offers seem to be connected.
Thanks for asking 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My shopping today at Rexall
289 airmile points
spent alittle over $100.00
and we are stocked for the entire fall/winter on toilet tissue.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## LemonNeko

Received 140 each at Rexall and Sobeys. I felt good and then I started reading about others hauls and feel like I need to work harder next time.


----------



## bababear_50

LemonNeko said:


> Received 140 each at Rexall and Sobeys. I felt good and then I started reading about others hauls and feel like I need to work harder next time.


Hi Hon
Your totals sound great! Congrats!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Aladora said:


> If you took your car in for body work, I hope you went to Craftsman Collision and got Airmiles!



Oh yes I did!! First thing I noticed when I dropped off the car! Lol


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> Oh yes I did!! First thing I noticed when I dropped off the car! Lol



Depending on the location, you might be able to go back in ansd give them this coupon for another 25AM. You can always say that you had it with you but forgot to give it to them. If you do it before the end of the month, before they finalize the month and send in the Airmiles report, they might be able to add it to your workorder.

Craftsman Collision

(I worked at CC as a bookkeeper for 2 1/2 years)


----------



## tinkerone

I went to Rexall Saturday for the 112 AM deal and they were posted 24 hours later!  Now that's fast.  I was actually very surprised and happy, I hate trying to keep track of who should credit what.  Having them post so quickly is a bonus in itself.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hey my fellow hunters, i decided to edit the title and the first post of this thread so we can perhaps help out some new hunters. Give it a peek and let me know if i should fix it up ??*

*As an added treat here's the link to this week's Rexall coupon for those who missed the weekend birthday bash shopping bonus. Spend $40.00 get 60 Airmiles*
* http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Sept26/SEP26-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hey my fellow hunters, i decided to edit the title and the first post of this thread so we can perhaps help out some new hunters. Give it a peek and let me know if i should fix it up ??*
> 
> *As an added treat here's the link to this week's Rexall coupon for those who missed the weekend birthday bash shopping bonus. Spend $40.00 get 60 Airmiles*
> * http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Sept26/SEP26-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf*



Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for doing this!



So from now on, there will be a weekly thread? I like it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So from now on, there will be a weekly thread? I like it!


*No, I'll just update the title of this one and plop in links to the current flyers. Will that work??*


----------



## Marbel

that sounds good


----------



## Marbel

Anyone know how often the Foodland GC deal like the one running this week comes up? Every month? 2 months? 6 months? random?


----------



## AngelDisney

Marbel said:


> Anyone know how often the Foodland GC deal like the one running this week comes up? Every month? 2 months? 6 months? random?



Last time it was a month ago.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobey's had gift card promos in March, early May, middle of June then nothing till Foodland at end of August and again now.


----------



## Marbel

Great, hopefully there will be another one in time for me to get another disney ticket. Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## pigletto

My only concern about the links is that we are in Ontario but I know alot of people in other provinces collect too. I don't want them to feel excluded.

* Otherwise I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Aladora

pigletto said:


> My only concern about the links is that we are in Ontario but I know alot of people in other provinces collect too. I don't want them to feel excluded.
> 
> * Otherwise I think it's a great idea.



I agree (especially since I'm in BC  )

What about a weekly thread? That way we can post links from all across the country without them getting buried?

(Don't get me wrong, I love this thread and love the idea of posting links no matter what!)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Aladora said:


> What about a weekly thread? That way we can post links from all across the country without them getting buried?



This is what I was thinking as well...


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> My only concern about the links is that we are in Ontario but I know alot of people in other provinces collect too. I don't want them to feel excluded.
> 
> * Otherwise I think it's a great idea.





Aladora said:


> I agree (especially since I'm in BC  )
> 
> What about a weekly thread? That way we can post links from all across the country without them getting buried?
> 
> (Don't get me wrong, I love this thread and love the idea of posting links no matter what!)


*Ok, so once again the duck has been caught in the trap of social media not catching my actual thought process! The links I've put in the first post are simply to the page within THIS thread to where the current week's flyers are mentioned ... NOT the links to the flyers themselves. It was simply my way of being lazy while still getting the point across --- this thread will remain active with a link on the first page that will take you directly to what is usually a Wednesday's announcement from either Sobey's or Rexall. *

*Is that any clearer? I was just wanting to help those who are trying to get a handle on how to work the programme effectively without needing to wade thru close to 100 pages till they reach the current deals. As to how to help out those of you who live in other areas of our fine country perhaps we could make sure to add the location of the deal? It's hard to keep on top of where we all live (other than you @ottawamom  your screen name give a little heads up  )*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, so once again the duck has been caught in the trap of social media not catching my actual thought process! The links I've put in the first post are simply to the page within THIS thread to where the current week's flyers are mentioned ... NOT the links to the flyers themselves. It was simply my way of being lazy while still getting the point across --- this thread will remain active with a link on the first page that will take you directly to what is usually a Wednesday's announcement from either Sobey's or Rexall. *
> 
> *Is that any clearer? I was just wanting to help those who are trying to get a handle on how to work the programme effectively without needing to wade thru close to 100 pages till they reach the current deals. As to how to help out those of you who live in other areas of our fine country perhaps we could make sure to add the location of the deal? It's hard to keep on top of where we all live (other than you @ottawamom  your screen name give a little heads up  )*


Hi Jacqueline
Thi sounds good to me,thanks for updating us each week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Aladora

Sorry, didn't mean to sound as though I was stomping on your idea...just trying to find a way to keep the spirit of the idea while making it less of an imposing thread for new people and those of us who are not in Ontario. (Although tbh, you guys get all the good AM deals anyway, super jealous!)

This works, the other way works, as long as AM still works then I care none at all!


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry, I've been off in Fastpass **ll. Got them all made and my plans updated so I now I have time to comment.

What about making the first thread on page one simply a link to the first post each Wednesday (as this is the beginning of our flyer week) as you have done. This way people new to the game will know where to jump in to get the current weeks information whether it be coupon links, deals, rumors etc.

Change the first post to include the Airmiles basics (where to shop list on AM (stores and online), signing up for emails, how long before miles post, etc) and the link to where we are this week in the thread.

I envision something along the lines of the Everything Fastpass thread post #1 but much simpler. (you can tell I've been thinking too much about FP recently). I think this may address the issue of inclusion (you're simply pointing people to where to find the information for their own shopping preferences/part of the country). The main part of the thread can continue as it always has with everyone jumping in with this particular weeks deals etc.


----------



## mort1331

You've created a Monster...inc.  
Haha.
Thanks for starting this and whatever you do I will still follow.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> You've created a Monster...inc.
> Haha.
> Thanks for starting this and whatever you do I will still follow.



You can tell who's living in the bubble at the moment! You are still there, aren't you Mort.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Sorry, I've been off in Fastpass **ll. Got them all made and my plans updated so I now I have time to comment.
> 
> What about making the first thread on page one simply a link to the first post each Wednesday (as this is the beginning of our flyer week). This way people new to the game will know where to jump in to get the current weeks information whether it be coupon links, deals, rumors etc.
> 
> Change your first post to include the Airmiles basics (where to shop list on AM (stores and online), signing up for emails, how long before miles post, etc) and the link to where we are this week in the thread.
> 
> I envision something along the lines of the Everything Fastpass thread post #1 but much simpler. (you can tell I've been thinking too much about FP recently). I think this may address the issue of inclusion (you're simply pointing people to where to find the information for their own shopping preferences/part of the country). The main part of the thread can continue as it always has with everyone jumping in with this particular weeks deals etc.


*I won't be snarky (oh come on who I'm I kidding  ) that my friend, is EXACTLY what I did.  I plunked a link in that goes to last Wednesday's flyer announcements. I'll update that link and the title to reflect the current week.  When I'm actually at the computer I'll look into adding other helpful hints as well but for now this should help newbies join in the hunt.*


----------



## Aladora

The preview for tomorrow's Thrifty Foods flyer is out and it is a good one by our low standards!

Sept 28-Oct 4

Buy a $200 Smile card, get 200 AM. Limit 1 per collector account. Fri, Sat, Sun only.

Also, if anyone was planning on buying the Folgers Coffee deal from last week ($7.99, 15AM for 3 purchased), this coming week has the same same price but it's 15AM for 2 purchased! I was going to grab some for the office this afternoon but I'm now going to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I won't be snarky (oh come on who I'm I kidding  ) that my friend, is EXACTLY what I did.  I plunked a link in that goes to last Wednesday's flyer announcements. I'll update that link and the title to reflect the current week.  When I'm actually at the computer I'll look into adding other helpful hints as well but for now this should help newbies join in the hunt.*



Donald, I didn't intend to not acknowledge what you had already done.  I'm a little sleep deprived today and not always completing my thoughts. I have edited my original post to reflect this. I thought it might be helpful for newbies to have some of the basics in the first post, things that are commonly asked throughout the 95 pages of information. Let me know if you would like some help compiling the basics. I apologize if I stepped on any toes.


----------



## bababear_50

Paging Ms. Hdrolfe.......................................Ms. Mel is on radar watch for you tomorrow.
Hoping Sobeys has some good buys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Donald, I didn't intend to not acknowledge what you had already done.  I'm a little sleep deprived today and not always completing my thoughts. I have edited my original post to reflect this. I thought it might be helpful for newbies to have some of the basics in the first post, things that are commonly asked throughout the 95 pages of information. Let me know if you would like some help compiling the basics. I apologize if I stepped on any toes.


*NOPE, no problem at all - my toes are safe & sound, sorry if i hurt yours!! Sleep is a foreign word to me most days (only taunts me the older i get the worse it is!!) and i know that fog well --- your post was perfect! I'm attempting to make it easier for newbies to join in and learn how to work the system to it's fullest and YOU are an excellent part of this team. I value your input --EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CHIME IN -- i would LOVE to know how you made a direct link to the flyer in your post @Aladora  that is pretty slick   I had no idea this would become such a useful thread and i'm so happy it's created a close community, thanks for playing gang.*

*Things are a bit cra-cra around here since the announcement was made about the discounts getting dropped tomorrow for the Disney Visa holders --- general public not till Monday but i had to step up my game to get ready to help the kids find the best deal!*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *NOPE, no problem at all - my toes are safe & sound, sorry if i hurt yours!! Sleep is a foreign word to me most days (only taunts me the older i get the worse it is!!) and i know that fog well --- your post was perfect! I'm attempting to make it easier for newbies to join in and learn how to work the system to it's fullest and YOU are an excellent part of this team. I value your input --EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CHIME IN -- i would LOVE to know how you made a direct link to the flyer in your post @Aladora  that is pretty slick   I had no idea this would become such a useful thread and i'm so happy it's created a close community, thanks for playing gang.*
> 
> *Things are a bit cra-cra around here since the announcement was made about the discounts getting dropped tomorrow for the Disney Visa holders --- general public not till Monday but i had to step up my game to get ready to help the kids find the best deal!*



Here is how you do it.
Open the URL tag by typing {url= only instead of the { use a [
Then copy and paste the url that you want to link to and end the opening of the tag with a ]
Then type whatever you want the link to be called and then close the tag with {/url] only again replace the { with a [

Clear as mud, right?

This all goes in one line like this only again, replace all the { with [

{url=urlgoeshere]name of link here{/url]


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, i figured you would all appreciate the humour in this .... my MasterCard was compromised (it seems I'm going skiing in both Utah AND BC later this year to the tune of $4,100) ... lengthy phone call straightened it out, my card has been cancelled and a new one's on it's way BUT (here's the kicker) those extra $$ translated to enough Airmiles to push my car over the  finish line --- I won't use them because i know they'll be gone once they communicate with each other, but just look at my little car all smug right now *


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Paging Ms. Hdrolfe.......................................Ms. Mel is on radar watch for you tomorrow.
> Hoping Sobeys has some good buys.
> Hugs Mel



Flyer should be there when I get home from work this afternoon. I am hoping for some good deals! With Disney releasing discounts for January - March, my fingers are crossed it will make a trip affordable. Perhaps with a free flight?  And it's Heather, you can just call me that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My third WDW pass arrived yesterday! Yay! Hard to believe I have just saved us almost $1500 CDN with getting the 3 passes through AM.  I almost have enough for a 2-day US pass, but contemplating keeping saving for flights instead.  I just get so excited for our trip when I "buy" the passes for free LOL  It's almost like money burning a hole in my pocket type of effect.

We have committed to end of Jan-early Feb 2018 instead of early December 2017. Soooo long to wait for our trip


----------



## jenilynn

Has anyone ever gotten a quote for a Disney cruise with airmiles? I wonder how many it would be..


----------



## Spotthecat

I am about to take my family of 5 on our third Disney cruise, and the second one "on airmiles". I think this upcoming cruise Dec 5-9 Dream cost me 37,000 airmiles, the only thing I paid for were the taxes and insurance (so I could protect my airmiles mostly in case I had to cancel).


----------



## Spotthecat

Okay, how do I change my signature? I've been lurking since that Fantasy trip a couple of years ago, lol, and I now have 3 kids


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> I am about to take my family of 5 on our third Disney cruise, and the second one "on airmiles". I think this upcoming cruise Dec 5-9 Dream cost me 37,000 airmiles, the only thing I paid for were the taxes and insurance (so I could protect my airmiles mostly in case I had to cancel).





Spotthecat said:


> Okay, how do I change my signature? I've been lurking since that Fantasy trip a couple of years ago, lol, and I now have 3 kids



*First off, welcome out of lurkdom into one of the BEST threads on the DISboards (just slightly biased but hey...) And WOW! congrats on working the programme to give you an entire cruise for your family --- that beats my record!*

*To change your siggy it's really quite simple --- click on your name up in the top right of this page and you will see a bunch of links drop down -- on my laptop the 2nd from the top on the left hand side is "signature" -- it's the same place you put your ticker. Just type whatever you want, format it however you please, add little smilies or graphics and make sure it appears before your ticker. Use the Preview button to keep checking until you're satisfied and then "save changes" You might then need to check a post you've made to see how it looks and do some tweaks.*


----------



## brandyleeann

Spotthecat said:


> I am about to take my family of 5 on our third Disney cruise, and the second one "on airmiles". I think this upcoming cruise Dec 5-9 Dream cost me 37,000 airmiles, the only thing I paid for were the taxes and insurance (so I could protect my airmiles mostly in case I had to cancel).



May I ask for how long a cruise and in what room category?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> You can tell who's living in the bubble at the moment! You are still there, aren't you Mort.


Just got back last night.
And what was the first thing I did this morning...Head to Foodland..lol. And churned 1000am and only cost me $150, which I still have the $150 on a GC. The lady helping me thought it was a great idea and was doing it after her shift...lol...
So for anyone who hasn't taken advantage of it yet today is the last day, and they dont seem to mind churning the cards.
Good luck all.
PS. OT I am reviewing the poutine on the breakfest poutine link.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's your early warning all you Atlantic peeps -- you have a GC special Buy a $200 GC get 95 Airmiles. PLUS Butterball turkeys -- buy one get 10 AM Looks like a few other deals that I would take advantage of as well!*

* Atlantic Canada Sobeys Sept 29 - Oct 4th *


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> Just got back last night.
> And what was the first thing I did this morning...Head to Foodland..lol. And churned 1000am and only cost me $150, which I still have the $150 on a GC. The lady helping me thought it was a great idea and was doing it after her shift...lol...
> So for anyone who hasn't taken advantage of it yet today is the last day, and they dont seem to mind churning the cards.
> Good luck all.
> PS. OT I am reviewing the poutine on the breakfest poutine link.



Tomorrow is our last day.  In our small Foodland, the woman ahead of me was going to pay (part of) her order with a gc, and the cashier immediately told her to buy a new card and use both. She also mentioned that someone had actually bought 2-$75 gift cards and it worked, no problem. I only bought 2, but will go tomorrow, since there was a store issue with 50 AM for cheddar cheese. I didn't get it, but the person who had the 'override' key wasn't in. She'll be there tomorrow, so I plan on buying a couple more gc, which I will use for Christmas gifts, and having them give me the extra. 
Has anyone had any issues with the loaded deals not working? For the first time, my purchase of _Sensations Sweet and Salty Poporn_ (9AM) didn't come through, although it appears to be loaded. First time I've had an issue with any of the loaded deals.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro GTA (Ontario) is up
http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352
12 items with airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Debbie said:


> Tomorrow is our last day.  In our small Foodland, the woman ahead of me was going to pay (part of) her order with a gc, and the cashier immediately told her to buy a new card and use both. She also mentioned that someone had actually bought 2-$75 gift cards and it worked, no problem. I only bought 2, but will go tomorrow, since there was a store issue with 50 AM for cheddar cheese. I didn't get it, but the person who had the 'override' key wasn't in. She'll be there tomorrow, so I plan on buying a couple more gc, which I will use for Christmas gifts, and having them give me the extra.
> Has anyone had any issues with the loaded deals not working? For the first time, my purchase of _Sensations Sweet and Salty Poporn_ (9AM) didn't come through, although it appears to be loaded. First time I've had an issue with any of the loaded deals.


Never had any issues with loaded deal. But when you buy your GC, try buying one. Have the cashier finish. Then have her ring in the 2nd, and pay for with the first one. That is what we call cycling. That is how during this promo you could get 1000AM and paying $150 for the GC. Good luck.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro GTA (Ontario) is up
> http://www.metro.ca/flyer/upcoming.en.html?id=352
> 12 items with airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


*Thanks Mel --- I've added your post # to the first page now! Only thing I see for myself is the yogurt on the back page which is weirdly priced --2 for $7.00 but you have to buy 3 to get the bonus AM. Check out the first page for me and see if the links are working?? I'll spend some time over the next few days  adding to it.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Well Sobeys looks like a big let down to me... I didn't see any gift card deals, and even the buy whatever get points deals aren't that great.  I guess Rexall this week?


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well Sobeys looks like a big let down to me... I didn't see any gift card deals, and even the buy whatever get points deals aren't that great.  I guess Rexall this week?


Hi Heather
Oh so sad...................................................................
I was looking at the Atlantic Canada Sobeys Ad and it looked so good.
Oh well better days ahead and thanks for posting.
I will keep an eye out for Foodland flyer tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks Mel --- I've added your post # to the first page now! Only thing I see for myself is the yogurt on the back page which is weirdly priced --2 for $7.00 but you have to buy 3 to get the bonus AM. Check out the first page for me and see if the links are working?? I'll spend some time over the next few days  adding to it.*


Yeah I was thinking of the yogurt too........................Dan Active 4.99 x 3= 14.97= 20 airmiles
I am literally running through 5 classrooms at lunch time so I thought the probiotic drink yogurts might be a good idea but I hate that I have to buy 3 of these to get the airmiles.I feel buy two would have been a better deal. Links seem fine to me--thanks.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well Sobeys looks like a big let down to me... I didn't see any gift card deals, and even the buy whatever get points deals aren't that great.  I guess Rexall this week?



Heather are the meal deals any good?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Just got back last night.
> And what was the first thing I did this morning...Head to Foodland..lol. And churned 1000am and only cost me $150, which I still have the $150 on a GC. The lady helping me thought it was a great idea and was doing it after her shift...lol...
> So for anyone who hasn't taken advantage of it yet today is the last day, and they dont seem to mind churning the cards.
> Good luck all.
> PS. OT I am reviewing the poutine on the breakfest poutine link.



You Rock!!
I so want to try this but am afraid of being turned down or given the evil eye.
Welcome Back Home
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

mort1331 said:


> Never had any issues with loaded deal. But when you buy your GC, try buying one. Have the cashier finish. Then have her ring in the 2nd, and pay for with the first one. That is what we call cycling. That is how during this promo you could get 1000AM and paying $150 for the GC. Good luck.



The Foodland I bought at (Ayr) wouldn't allow that.  It seems to be something that a lot of stores won't allow (Sobey's in Cambridge wouldn't allow it the last time they had the deal).


----------



## hdrolfe

50AM meal - salmon for 3.99, radishes for 1.49 & snow peas for 3.99 (I will probably get two of this... I think it's what got me hooked on roasted radishes last year and one salmon? I need at least two!)
25 AM meals - pork tenderloin 8.99/lb, garlic 6.99/lb & baby spinach 2.99 each
thin sliced chicken breas 8.99/lb, cooking onions 1.99, roma tomatoes 1.79/lb
golden delicious apples 1.99/lb, pillsbury pie crusts 2.99 each, compliments natural cheese slices 3.99

If you use gluten free baking mixes the compliments ones are 15 AM bonus, but it doesn't list the price.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> 50AM meal - salmon for 3.99, radishes for 1.49 & snow peas for 3.99 (I will probably get two of this... I think it's what got me hooked on roasted radishes last year and one salmon? I need at least two!)
> 25 AM meals - pork tenderloin 8.99/lb, garlic 6.99/lb & baby spinach 2.99 each
> thin sliced chicken breas 8.99/lb, cooking onions 1.99, roma tomatoes 1.79/lb
> golden delicious apples 1.99/lb, pillsbury pie crusts 2.99 each, compliments natural cheese slices 3.99
> 
> If you use gluten free baking mixes the compliments ones are 15 AM bonus, but it doesn't list the price.



Thanks hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (off Topic)
I found some great mens fleece hoodies at Giant Tiger (love the colors).
Oh my lord I have filled 3 medium sized baggies with lint and it's still filling up my dryer lint trap. I have washed them 6 times and the lint is everywhere....so sad because I really like them but unless I can figure out what's wrong I am going to take them back.Anyone ever have this happen?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off Topic)
> I found some great mens fleece hoodies at Giant Tiger (love the colors).
> Oh my lord I have filled 3 medium sized baggies with lint and it's still filling up my dryer lint trap. I have washed them 6 times and the lint is everywhere....so sad because I really like them but unless I can figure out what's wrong I am going to take them back.Anyone ever have this happen?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*YES, i did with the very same type of item from Giant Tiger (love love LOVE that store) and i took it back -- their return policy is great and although I'd obviously washed it (duh, that how i knew it was a problem)  offered to either exchange it (uhm no thanks) or refund. BTW this was last year --- i just couldn't stand the effort required to pick the coloured lint off everything else in the same load *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, i did with the very same type of item from Giant Tiger (love love LOVE that store) and i took it back -- their return policy is great and although I'd obviously washed it (duh, that how i knew it was a problem)  offered to either exchange it (uhm no thanks) or refund. BTW this was last year --- i just couldn't stand the effort required to pick the coloured lint off everything else in the same load *


Oh my goodness I love my Giant Tiger but even the washer is loaded with bits and pieces,,,I'm going to up half the night cleaning,,,,back they go.I bought 5 of them.
With my size (2x to 3X) and skin condition it is so hard to find light weight cotton/poly hoodies. Yes I will buy men's clothing if I have to.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Funny you should mention this. I bought a lovely soft fleece blanket from Costco for my sons bed. I washed his bedding and it's a constant barrage of little brown fluff balls on everything.. his sheets, his pillows, his pyjamas. I thought it would work itself out. Nope. Looks like it's just going to shed until it disappears.
Who makes something you can't wash?! It's a Queen size bed blanket. Surely the manufacturer didn't think we'd be hand washing?
I know I could take it back but Costco is two cities away and cuts into my airmiles shopping budget lol.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Funny you should mention this. I bought a lovely soft fleece blanket from Costco for my sons bed. I washed his bedding and it's a constant barrage of little brown fluff balls on everything.. his sheets, his pillows, his pyjamas. I thought it would work itself out. Nope. Looks like it's just going to shed until it disappears.
> Who makes something you can't wash?! It's a Queen size bed blanket. Surely the manufacturer didn't think we'd be hand washing?
> I know I could take it back but Costco is two cities away and cuts into my airmiles shopping budget lol.



Thanks for listening--enough of my nattering on............................
now back to our airmiles hunting.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> Tomorrow is our last day.  In our small Foodland, the woman ahead of me was going to pay (part of) her order with a gc, and the cashier immediately told her to buy a new card and use both. She also mentioned that someone had actually bought 2-$75 gift cards and it worked, no problem. I only bought 2, but will go tomorrow, since there was a store issue with 50 AM for cheddar cheese. I didn't get it, but the person who had the 'override' key wasn't in. She'll be there tomorrow, so I plan on buying a couple more gc, which I will use for Christmas gifts, and having them give me the extra.
> Has anyone had any issues with the loaded deals not working? For the first time, my purchase of _Sensations Sweet and Salty Poporn_ (9AM) didn't come through, although it appears to be loaded. First time I've had an issue with any of the loaded deals.



I've just had issues with the way my Sobey's AM are loading into my account tonight. Hopefully it will work itself out by morning.  If your loaded offers aren't working call the help # on the My offers section of their website.  They will look it up and take care of it right there and then. It happens from time to time.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I've just had issues with the way my Sobey's AM are loading into my account tonight. Hopefully it will work itself out by morning.  If your loaded offers aren't working call the help # on the My offers section of their website.  They will look it up and take care of it right there and then. It happens from time to time.


Thanks! I'll do that tomorrow, too!


----------



## pigletto

Looks like it might be a zero arimiles week for me. Nothing in the Sobey's flyer holds any interest for me this week. Rexall does have a promo that gives you 100 airmiles if you spend $50 on certain products, but I am well stocked up on those products.

That's ok, I am well over my weekly goal amount with the recent gift card promos so I can sit out a week. Good luck and Happy Shopping this week everyone .


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> You Rock!!
> I so want to try this but am afraid of being turned down or given the evil eye.
> Welcome Back Home
> Hugs Mel


Whats the worse thing that can happen, they say no. No biggy. give it a try.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Looks like it might be a zero arimiles week for me. Nothing in the Sobey's flyer holds any interest for me this week. Rexall does have a promo that gives you 100 airmiles if you spend $50 on certain products, but I am well stocked up on those products.
> 
> That's ok, I am well over my weekly goal amount with the recent gift card promos so I can sit out a week. Good luck and Happy Shopping this week everyone .



Same here for me. Glad I whipped up my AM last week. Now waiting for the Foodland AM to post so I can order my UO tickets. No AM hunting for me this week! Happy shopping!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Wouldn't it be nice that Sobey's in Ontario also offer GC bonus airmiles deal! Then I can keep cycling the GC from Foodland and Sobey's. Oh well! I will try to cycle next time. I did pay $750 for my GC.


----------



## FayeW

AngelDisney said:


> Wouldn't it be nice that Sobey's in Ontario also offer GC bonus airmiles deal! Then I can keep cycling the GC from Foodland and Sobey's. Oh well! I will try to cycle next time. I did pay $750 for my GC.



They do the gift card offer sometimes. I have purchased $150 in Sobeys gift cards and gotten a ton of airmiles. It was the same offer as Foodland, same week, back in early June IIRC.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AAKKKKK I just got a coupon for Rexall that's good for today only, spend 50 get 110 AM!!!!!!!! Once I get out of bed I'll post the link, I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone who might want to shop today (Yeeeeeeeeeees, I'm still in bed, don't judge )*


----------



## shaynar

Just want to announce that I'm ready to redeem for my first "prize"! Whoo hoo! One disney ticket down. I don't have a trip planned, but always good to have


----------



## mort1331

shaynar said:


> Just want to announce that I'm ready to redeem for my first "prize"! Whoo hoo! One disney ticket down. I don't have a trip planned, but always good to have


congrats, good feeling


----------



## pigletto

I got the Rexall coupon too. Hmmmmm..... this changes things a bit. I think I will go in and get some make up for dd and a few stocking stuffers.


----------



## ottawamom

I guess I will be doing next weeks Rexall shopping today. Thanks for the heads up. I checked my email a few hours ago and wouldn't have looked at it until later tonight.


----------



## Donald - my hero

shaynar said:


> Just want to announce that I'm ready to redeem for my first "prize"! Whoo hoo! One disney ticket down. I don't have a trip planned, but always good to have


*CONGRATS!, it's an amazing feeling to get something for nothing more than your regular shopping isn't it??*
*
Here's the link to the coupon Happy shopping -- I seriously doubt i need anything else even if i put the red hat on (ho-ho-ho) but never say never, right?*

*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Sept29-FlashSale/SEP29-AM110COUPON-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## Spotthecat

brandyleeann said:


> May I ask for how long a cruise and in what room category?


Actually, I checked my records, and it was *27,644* airmiles for a 4 day Disney cruise Dec 5-9 2016 on the Dream, 2 adults, 3 kids (3, 6, 9), in category 4A (deck 9 midship, deluxe family overview with verandah). I thought I had to accumulate enough to pay for the whole thing, but seems you can't pay the taxes with airmiles, you have to pay those cash. Which means I didn't have to give myself such a heart attack waiting so long to book and seeing the ship fill up and the prices increase (we originally wanted deck 7). I had enough this time to pay for the entire cruise (including deposit) but I had to wait to book... There's another way of doing it...on our previous family cruise (a 7-day on the Fantasy) - what I did was call airmiles up to book the cruise early to lock in the price - I didn't have enough miles at that point, so I had to pay the deposit in CASH, but they then let you accumulate airmiles until your pay in full date, and at that time they can apply how many airmiles you have to your cruise, and anything that isn't covered you pay the rest cash.

Because I paid for the 2016 December cruise in December of 2015, I've now been able to re-accumulate enough airmiles to get 5 x 3 day passes to Disney World for my family for this trip, and I'm 3/5 of the way to buying our passes to Seaworld. Frantically doing Christmas shopping early to get the points to get the tickets before the trip, lol.


----------



## Spotthecat

Donald - my hero said:


> *First off, welcome out of lurkdom into one of the BEST threads on the DISboards (just slightly biased but hey...) And WOW! congrats on working the programme to give you an entire cruise for your family --- that beats my record!*
> 
> *To change your siggy it's really quite simple --- click on your name up in the top right of this page and you will see a bunch of links drop down -- on my laptop the 2nd from the top on the left hand side is "signature" -- it's the same place you put your ticker. Just type whatever you want, format it however you please, add little smilies or graphics and make sure it appears before your ticker. Use the Preview button to keep checking until you're satisfied and then "save changes" You might then need to check a post you've made to see how it looks and do some tweaks.*



Thank you thank you. This is my fave thread to lurk on, and you have all given me great tips on maximizing my airmiles haul! My husband just doesn't get the obsession, but he loves that I have saved ourselves at least 5500$ on our upcoming Disney World and Disney Cruise trip. Now I just need more vacation time to save up for another trip 

And I can't change my signature until I reach 10 posts I guess - I'm wondering why my old post count disappeared?


----------



## AngelDisney

Spotthecat said:


> Actually, I checked my records, and it was *27,644* airmiles for a 4 day Disney cruise Dec 5-9 2016 on the Dream, 2 adults, 3 kids (3, 6, 9), in category 4A (deck 9 midship, deluxe family overview with verandah). I thought I had to accumulate enough to pay for the whole thing, but seems you can't pay the taxes with airmiles, you have to pay those cash. Which means I didn't have to give myself such a heart attack waiting so long to book and seeing the ship fill up and the prices increase (we originally wanted deck 7). I had enough this time to pay for the entire cruise (including deposit) but I had to wait to book... There's another way of doing it...on our previous family cruise (a 7-day on the Fantasy) - what I did was call airmiles up to book the cruise early to lock in the price - I didn't have enough miles at that point, so I had to pay the deposit in CASH, but they then let you accumulate airmiles until your pay in full date, and at that time they can apply how many airmiles you have to your cruise, and anything that isn't covered you pay the rest cash.
> 
> Because I paid for the 2016 December cruise in December of 2015, I've now been able to re-accumulate enough airmiles to get 5 x 3 day passes to Disney World for my family for this trip, and I'm 3/5 of the way to buying our passes to Seaworld. Frantically doing Christmas shopping early to get the points to get the tickets before the trip, lol.



@Spotthecat, you have given me a whole new dimension of collecting airmiles! If I want to check out how many AM I need for a particular cruise, do I go online or do I call? The idea of paying the deposit first then booking through airmiles would work for me to take advantage of the OBB. I need to do more research on this and it means I need to shop this week for a possible Disney cruise. I like the idea of paying the outstanding balance with cash. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AngelDisney

AngelDisney said:


> @Spotthecat, you have given me a whole new dimension of collecting airmiles! If I want to check out how many AM I need for a particular cruise, do I go online or do I call? The idea of paying the deposit first then booking through airmiles would work for me to take advantage of the OBB. I need to do more research on this and it means I need to shop this week for a possible Disney cruise. I like the idea of paying the outstanding balance with cash. Thanks for sharing!



Have I misread? Is it possible to put down a placeholder deposit on the cruise; then use airmiles to book a cruise within the 24 months? Probably this is a good question to ask customer services.


----------



## Spotthecat

I'm not sure if airmiles booking of cruises would work with OBB. Please find this out before my December crusie as I would so totally book onboard while there!!!

You have to call the airmiles number to book cruises...you can't get a quote for it online. But if I remember correctly it was like 7.147 (or some other weird number) airmiles for every dollar for the cruise (except for taxes). This is much better than the 100$ gift certificates for 950 AM you used to be able to get for travel places (or have they cut those off too?) - and they only allowed 4 of those per person per trip, so it was only a $400 savings per person. So if you look up the price of the cruise you want to take, take off the taxes, and multiply by that 7.147 (maybe someone has the actual current number they quote with?), and that should be pretty close to what you need in terms of airmiles. If you book at the beginning without enough airmiles, you also need to remove the 10 or 20% deposit as that will be cash... Booking early lets you lock in the cruise price, but booking only when you have the whole amount means you don't pay cash for the deposit but wait while the boat fills up. Short cruise, you can accumulate. Long cruise, not sure I'd be able to hold out that long before booking again, lol.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Aladora said:


> The preview for tomorrow's Thrifty Foods flyer is out and it is a good one by our low standards!
> 
> Sept 28-Oct 4
> 
> Buy a $200 Smile card, get 200 AM. Limit 1 per collector account. Fri, Sat, Sun only.
> 
> Also, if anyone was planning on buying the Folgers Coffee deal from last week ($7.99, 15AM for 3 purchased), this coming week has the same same price but it's 15AM for 2 purchased! I was going to grab some for the office this afternoon but I'm now going to wait until tomorrow!



I noticed it wasn't as much as the other week, but still some good stuff.

Plus, I use my extra coupons from AM as well as DH's, so the Robin Hood Flour - buy 2 for $18 and get 15AM is now 30AM because of the extra coupon. Plus, spend $225 and get 45AM coupon, so I'm aiming to get a minimum of 416AM for a $225 shop (and it may be slightly more as we're out of a TON of stuff). To add the cherry on top, Checkout51 has the Flour on for cashback!

YAY!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm not sure if this link works but AM has a special cruise and on one of the pages they have a calculator so you can put in how many AM you have and see how much off the price you would get. It seems to work out to 7.396AM per CAD. http://airmilescruise.ca/en/pricing#beacon

For things like a Disney cruise, do you get to pay in CAD when you book through AM? that is a big bonus to me... I hate booking them in USD and then watching as the rates fluctuate.


----------



## Debbie

Zipped into Foodland today and picked up the 50 points that didn't go on yesterday, and called the getmyoffers line and another 9 will go on. Thanks for reminding me to do that! Sobey's, Foodland, and BMO added today, so we're starting to move upwards again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, i think i need an intervention here --- just got back from Rexall --- spent $53.26 and got 122 Airmiles. I walked in the store and one of the cashiers came right over to me "we were worried you'd missed the coupon for today because it's so late" I sheepishly wandered around the store and was barely able to get the one sale (that God hubby needed toothbrush heads and likes to have an extra Drysol on hand -- they're both over $25.00 each) I also had a coupon for $2.00 off the toothbrush heads if i bought 2 items so i grabbed the dental floss i use -- it was on sale for $1.99 (making it free!) so WOOT, one stocking stuffer for me down!*

*HI, my name is Jacqueline and I'm an Airmiles addict.*


----------



## Spotthecat

Disney cruises booked through airmiles are locked in at canadian dollars.


----------



## mort1331

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585351

New 1 AM reward for Onyx level. A cirque show and dinner in Montreal for Dec. Great for a short 5 hour drive from TO, or gift for friends in Montreal.
They say there is a limit of 50 packages. Good Luck all.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just went thru the Sobey's flyer (for Ontario) and found the following offers. We've got enough Scene points (collected from buying jeans for hubby at Marks with the GC we snagged a few weeks ago) to see a movie in a brand new VIP theatre in Kitchener so we'll make a date-day out of it!*
*Artisan bread ., baguettes etc ---starting at $1.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Becel margarine --$2.99 ea buy 2 get 8 (they make a vegan one that's the only kind hubby can eat so when it goes on sale we stock up)*
*probably** get the meal deal that I'm *supposed to use* to make a pie --apples, pie crust $2.99 and cheese $3.99 get 25 AM*

*AND we don't need any more drug store related things (trust me on this!) but they have Bandaid products on sale 20% off, buy 3 get 20 AM they make AMAZING blister pads that we always carry in our park bags -- just a heads up*


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585351
> 
> New 1 AM reward for Onyx level. A cirque show and dinner in Montreal for Dec. Great for a short 5 hour drive from TO, or gift for friends in Montreal.
> They say there is a limit of 50 packages. Good Luck all.



Thanks for posting Mort.  I managed to score one set for my son as I will still be in Florida.  He has yet to see a Cirque du Soleil show so this is perfect.


----------



## NorthernGrl

Donald - my hero said:


> *AND we don't need any more drug store related things (trust me on this!) but they have Bandaid products on sale 20% off, buy 3 get 20 AM they make AMAZING blister pads that we always carry in our park bags -- just a heads up*



This is good to know.  Our next trip is with my mom, my sister and all 9 of Mom's grandkids in January.  For Christmas, I'm doing them all a little travel essentials kit.  Sunblock, travel toothbrushes and shampoos.  A pack of Princess or Cars Bandaids will be well received!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for posting Mort.  I managed to score one set for my son as I will still be in Florida.  He has yet to see a Cirque du Soleil show so this is perfect.


Thats a quick little drive for you. Dinner is included, so excellent deal. I am thinking about doing the drive myself, or giving our cousins in Montreal a treat.


----------



## ottawamom

Jump on the offer, I don't think it will last long.  It posted some time this afternoon because I was looking for new movie offerings this morning after last evenings disaster of a movie. That's two hours I will never get back (could be I'm just too old to have appreciated the humour in Mastermind)


----------



## bababear_50

I gave my son tickets to mastermind and they we turned away due to the show being overbooked.
I felt bad for them.
Hopefully this doesn't happen often.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hi my name is Mel and I am a Airmiles Addict
I wandered around a Rexall tonight and couldn't see anything that I needed until this perfect gem appeared.





Happy early xmas gift to me.
I added a couple of boxes of  granola bars and I got my 110 airmiles.
Thanks for posting the one day special Jacqueline.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Nagle

mort1331 said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585351
> 
> New 1 AM reward for Onyx level. A cirque show and dinner in Montreal for Dec. Great for a short 5 hour drive from TO, or gift for friends in Montreal.
> They say there is a limit of 50 packages. Good Luck all.



Thank you. Just got one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Whats the worse thing that can happen, they say no. No biggy. give it a try.


*Did you MISS my story of what could happen???? OMG .. just thinking about it gives me palpitations   There is NO way my hubby will ever let me even attempt that again if he's with me*


----------



## jenilynn

Went to Rexall spent $59, saved  $56 in coupons and got 126am! Didn't make it to Foodland unfortunately.


----------



## Debbie

jenilynn said:


> Went to Rexall spent $59, saved  $56 in coupons and got 126am! Didn't make it to Foodland unfortunately.


Well done! I went back to Foodland to get 3 more gc, and the cashier read "Customer has reached gift card limit [for air miles deal].  I really do not need more gc for a while. With just 2 of us in the house, and the (VERY) full pantry, freezer and fridge. . . .


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mort1331 said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585351
> 
> New 1 AM reward for Onyx level. A cirque show and dinner in Montreal for Dec. Great for a short 5 hour drive from TO, or gift for friends in Montreal.
> They say there is a limit of 50 packages. Good Luck all.



Love this thread.  Thanks Mort.  Got one for my step daughter who just moved to Ottawa and wants to do a weekend to Montreal!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just logged into my DH's AM account and there is a Sobeys offer there. Buy $200 in gift cards and get 50 bonus miles. In our flyer for just this weekend, you can buy $200 in gift cards and get 95 bonus miles. I'm wondering if these 50 miles are in addition to the 95 miles...I'm thinking yes, as typically the stores run their own promotions.

Thoughts?

Edit to add:  The 50 miles offer is in my account too.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I gave my son tickets to mastermind and they we turned away due to the show being overbooked.
> I felt bad for them.
> Hopefully this doesn't happen often.
> Hugs Mel



They warn you this can happen. We always arrive way too early to make sure we get in.  They actually moved the day of the movie in Ottawa from Thursday to Wednesday night.  Notified people at 8:30pm Tuesday night. On the plus side your son didn't miss a good movie.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> They warn you this can happen. We always arrive way too early to make sure we get in.  They actually moved the day of the movie in Ottawa from Thursday to Wednesday night.  Notified people at 8:30pm Tuesday night. On the plus side your son didn't miss a good movie.



We went Wednesday night in Halifax and got there about 20 minutes before show time and we were lucky to get 2 seats together that were not in very front rows by the screen.

Oh, and by the way, the movie was HILARIOUS!  I haven't laughed out loud that much at an actual movie in a long time.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We went Wednesday night in Halifax and got there about 20 minutes before show time and we were lucky to get 2 seats together that were not in very front rows by the screen.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the movie was HILARIOUS!  I haven't laughed out loud that much at an actual movie in a long time.



I'm glad you enjoyed it. It just wasn't my kind of movie I guess.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. It just wasn't my kind of movie I guess.



I typically don't enjoy that type of comedy, but it was just so ridiculous it was funny to me.  Our theatre was all laughing out loud too, so sometimes that makes it funnier as well LOL


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just curious, do you have something you are working towards? Our shopping patterns change dramatically when there isn't a push for certain redemption! Once we have the car rental squared away we'll probably go back to our *normal* shopping patterns (we've scored 2 5 day passes, a night at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson the night before we leave and almost have enough for car rental for the entire 18 days we'll be there now) I don't buy things we don't need, but all my drug store purchases happen at Rexall now and we do make an hour round -trip commute to Sobey's every week right now, and you can bet we will be driving almost 30 min (both directions) to get the Gift Cards this weekend! We've always treated the grocery shopping as our date night and love driving ..it's an outing!!!*



I hope you didn't think my comments were disparaging; they weren't meant that way at all.  I'm quite impressed with how well you and some others on this thread have been able to make use of the offers available to you.

I'll use whatever air miles I have to buy WDW tickets, because it seems a pretty good value for the miles.  But our trip is not contingent on saving air miles for the tickets, so there's no real time pressure on accumulating them.  Actually the tickets I pick up aren't even necessarily for a particular trip - we'll go again sometime, and when we do, it's one less thing I'll have to pay for.  Yay!  

I've been doing a lot more shopping at Sobeys and collecting a lot more miles as a result of this thread, but I do find I have to be careful.  I don't buy anything we won't use, but I do occasionally buy stuff I might not have bought otherwise, and I'm also sometimes tempted to pay a bit more for something I could find cheaper elsewhere.  For example, last week I bought a couple of the strawberry/blackberry/mango deals at Sobeys.  They are all things I regularly (or at least occasionally) buy, and we will use all of it, but I could definitely buy the strawberries (and probably the blackberries) cheaper at Costco.  And it's not even like I'd have to make a special trip to Costco to do it - I was there half an hour before the Sobeys trip!  So I'm trying to avoid letting myself fall into a habit of "chasing" air miles - I'll pick them up when it's convenient and cost effective, but it's hard for me to justify a 100km round-trip journey just for Air Miles.  Even for a _really good_ Air Miles offer!

Happy collecting, and thanks for all the ongoing tips!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> I hope you didn't think my comments were disparaging; they weren't meant that way at all.  I'm quite impressed with how well you and some others on this thread have been able to make use of the offers available to you.
> 
> I'll use whatever air miles I have to buy WDW tickets, because it seems a pretty good value for the miles.  But our trip is not contingent on saving air miles for the tickets, so there's no real time pressure on accumulating them.  Actually the tickets I pick up aren't even necessarily for a particular trip - we'll go again sometime, and when we do, it's one less thing I'll have to pay for.  Yay!
> 
> I've been doing a lot more shopping at Sobeys and collecting a lot more miles as a result of this thread, but I do find I have to be careful.  I don't buy anything we won't use, but I do occasionally buy stuff I might not have bought otherwise, and I'm also sometimes tempted to pay a bit more for something I could find cheaper elsewhere.  For example, last week I bought a couple of the strawberry/blackberry/mango deals at Sobeys.  They are all things I regularly (or at least occasionally) buy, and we will use all of it, but I could definitely buy the strawberries (and probably the blackberries) cheaper at Costco.  And it's not even like I'd have to make a special trip to Costco to do it - I was there half an hour before the Sobeys trip!  So I'm trying to avoid letting myself fall into a habit of "chasing" air miles - I'll pick them up when it's convenient and cost effective, but it's hard for me to justify a 100km round-trip journey just for Air Miles.  Even for a _really good_ Air Miles offer!
> 
> Happy collecting, and thanks for all the ongoing tips!


*OH heck NO! My skin is a lot thicker than that!!! I mean, i even venture into some of the other threads "out there" beyond the relative safety of the Canadian boards  I hope you didn't feel that i was out of line --- just trying to point out that if we don't have a certain thing in mind to earn towards we aren't as Mile Hungry. Last night i was glancing thru the earlier pages in this thread and i can easily pinpoint when we decided to make a spur of the moment trip after i snagged a deal on Black Friday  It's really an effort for us to shop this way and we're lucky we have a flexible income as well as a place to store a LOT of toilet paper under our bed (an extra set of kitchen cabinets in the basement  helps store the non-perishables as well)*

*I agree with the need to be careful about the price of things but since our major grocery shopping *usually* happens at Metro, the prices are pretty similar to those at Sobey's. If we're not careful the thrill of the hunt does create a dilemma -- we HATE salmon and radishes but ... 50 AM for the meal deal (just kidding we will NOT buckle to that pressure!!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just logged into my DH's AM account and there is a Sobeys offer there. Buy $200 in gift cards and get 50 bonus miles. In our flyer for just this weekend, you can buy $200 in gift cards and get 95 bonus miles. I'm wondering if these 50 miles are in addition to the 95 miles...I'm thinking yes, as typically the stores run their own promotions.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Edit to add:  The 50 miles offer is in my account too.


*Are you able to open that link and then copy it here?? I found one on mine for Foodland that isn't in the flyer and it's HERE for any who'd like it (edited to add -- i notice the end of the link is ONYX -- wonder if that explains why it's not appearing on everyone's? Fine print doesn't say it's targeted though, so give it a try!*

*Foodland spend $60 get 20, Spend $80 get 40 Spend $100 get 60 *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH slap me stupid! I got an email from Rexall over 2 weeks ago with a heads up about a contest for their 112 anniversary sale -- a contest with DAILY entries to win either 11,200 AM or one of 112 gift cards for $100.00 and i FORGOT to start entering!! Here's the link, it says you can enter daily so let's give it a try and see if one of us can win (yeah right, I can dream can't i??)*
*  Rexall daily entry to win BIG *


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobey's. Scored a whopping 58AM.  I can't remember the last week I had a number like that at Sobey's.  I walked the aisles and there was nothing in the way of AM. I guess they figure people are going to shop anyway with Thanksgiving coming up. No need to have an incentive to bring shoppers into the store.

Here's hoping there is a late October slump that will bring some AM deals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if everyone knows about and has done this, but if you sign up for hte RONA newsletter you get 25 AM.*

* Rona newsletter-- sign up get 25 AM *

*i put this link on our first page too!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been a rather chatty duck today, so why stop right? I've just spent some time scouring the Rexall flyer (with ABSOULETLY no intention of shopping there this week!) and have come up with a few suggestions for people!*
*On Sunday ONLY they have a "Heads to Toe Event" -- spend $50.00 on:skin care, sun care, hand & body lotion, shampoo, conditioner, hair styling, oral care or shaving products and get 100 AM*
*here comes my spin on it to make it work better for you though!*
*All Aveno products are 25% off PLUS spend $20.00 on those products and get 20 AM  *
*Oral B power brushes and heads are 20% off PLUS they have a coupon on the website for Buy 2 get $2.00 off -- most of these are uber $$ if you need to push to the $50.00 *
*A ton of the Rexall branded candies/snacks are one sale and buy 2 get anywhere from 3 - 8 AM *
[COLOR=#5900b3]@pigletto[/COLOR] --*Reading glasses BOGO *
*Schick products on sale 20% off -- buy 2 get 5 AM *
*Soft Soap/Irish Spring $4.99 --buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Rexall body lotions --#3.99 -- buy 2 get 4 AM*
*Dial Products --$4.99 -- buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Fri-Sun ONLY they have a bag of 24 Purex pods --$2.49*

*My own special legend!  = this will be included in the Sunday Head to Toe Event*
* - things you can use on a trip south -- aveno sunscreen is $$ but if you have sensitive skin their products are great & Purex pods you can pop some in your liquids bag*
* --Christmas is coming and we all need to fill stockings! *

*HAPPY HUNTING! This is obvioulsy a trip you need to set time aside for and come prepared with a calucator and pen & paper. Take time to go thru the coupons on the Rexall website first to find $$-off on tons of products as well thanks to @AngelDisney  for the heads up about these gems!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Me again!! Just got the coupon for next week at Rexall so if you want to wait and not spend $50.00 on Sunday you can shop Mon-Fri and use this one!*

* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM *

*All of the things i mentioned in my last post still work with this!*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobey's. Scored a whopping 58AM.  I can't remember the last week I had a number like that at Sobey's.  I walked the aisles and there was nothing in the way of AM. I guess they figure people are going to shop anyway with Thanksgiving coming up. No need to have an incentive to bring shoppers into the store.
> 
> Here's hoping there is a late October slump that will bring some AM deals.



Hi Hon
Me too 
I ended up getting one targeted item (cream and strawberry pie)
10 airmiles for me at Sobeys.
Let's hope the next flyer before Thanksgiving is better.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Wow Jacqueline, 
You are a busy one on how to maximize the little AM to make big ones. You are great.


----------



## Debbie

Woo-hoo! We're about to hit 100 pages of savings and tens of thousands of air miles.


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you for the link to the Cirque and dinner show-just picked up some with my brand new ONYX card  It will either be date night with DH (drive to Montreal for the night and leave kids with grandparents) or a fabulous girls night out with my girlfriend who lives in Montreal... As I write this, I am thinking DH may be staying home with the kids....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This has been a good collection weekend for me!  Trying to get DH's account to hit 2050 to get a US pass. He's at 82 miles right now LOL
Sobeys - $200 gift cards = 95 miles + 50 miles through air miles site offers (did this times 2) = 290 miles
Lawtons Drugs - Spend $50 get 50 miles + spend $95 get 95 miles = 145 miles

On October 6 when our Sobeys MC bill comes in, he should have another 300-400 miles from that.
On October 23, his 150 bonus miles from his Texture subscription should be in.

That's 885-985 miles this month.

Plus, all of the miles I will earn on my account through Sobeys and Get My Offers


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This has been a good collection weekend for me!  Trying to get DH's account to hit 2050 to get a US pass. He's at 82 miles right now LOL
> Sobeys - $200 gift cards = 95 miles + 50 miles through air miles site offers (did this times 2) = 290 miles
> Lawtons Drugs - Spend $50 get 50 miles + spend $95 get 95 miles = 145 miles
> 
> On October 6 when our Sobeys MC bill comes in, he should have another 300-400 miles from that.
> On October 23, his 150 bonus miles from his Texture subscription should be in.
> 
> That's 885-985 miles this month.
> 
> Plus, all of the miles I will earn on my account through Sobeys and Get My Offers



That's a lot of hard work there.  I know the AM are a lot harder to come by on the East Coast.  Here's hoping for some good bonuses to put you over the top.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've started to learn how to grocery shop at Lawtons whenever there is an offer.  DH always questions if I am buying "stuff" to just get miles.  I can honestly say I don't do this.  Do I maybe spend $1 more on shampoo, body wash, etc to get offers that are 10 miles or more? Yes. 

I think he is amazed at my sleuthing, but will never admit it.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I've lurked around this thread for a couple of weeks, curious about how you find all those miles.  So I thought I'd check my balance and see what I have and what I can get.  I've got 2450 right now and just by using the coupons I got in the mail from Air Miles, and the bonus AM I got at Sobeys I've collected over 250 miles in the past two days!  Aiming for a 7day Disney park ticket before the legacy miles start to expire.  Thanks for the inspiration 

One question, about how long does it take for the AMs earned at Sobeys and Lawtons to show up in my online account?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinkershelly said:


> I've lurked around this thread for a couple of weeks, curious about how you find all those miles.  So I thought I'd check my balance and see what I have and what I can get.  I've got 2450 right now and just by using the coupons I got in the mail from Air Miles, and the bonus AM I got at Sobeys I've collected over 250 miles in the past two days!  Aiming for a 7day Disney park ticket before the legacy miles start to expire.  Thanks for the inspiration
> 
> One question, about how long does it take for the AMs earned at Sobeys and Lawtons to show up in my online account?


*You're well on your way to getting those passes!  Just keep an eye on that balance and if it gets close to the expiration date cash in for whichever level you can *afford* you can always upgrade at the gate if you want to. I'm working (slowly i must admit) to updating the first page of this thread with general tips for maximizing our earnings along with links to current coupons and contests so keep an eye on that! I find that Sobey's post to my account within a week (max 10 days) unless i'm anxious to redeem in which case it takes F O R E V E R! Not sure about Lawtons since we don't have those but maybe @ilovetotravel1977 can provide that answer (also can you give a link to the Sobey's 50 offer or is it strictly for your easterners -- in which case you certainly deserve it, your bonuses are pathetic and few & far between)*


----------



## Tinkershelly

Donald - my hero said:


> *You're well on your way to getting those passes!  Just keep an eye on that balance and if it gets close to the expiration date cash in for whichever level you can *afford* you can always upgrade at the gate if you want to. I'm working (slowly i must admit) to updating the first page of this thread with general tips for maximizing our earnings along with links to current coupons and contests so keep an eye on that! I find that Sobey's post to my account within a week (max 10 days) unless i'm anxious to redeem in which case it takes F O R E V E R! Not sure about Lawtons since we don't have those but maybe @ilovetotravel1977 can provide that answer (also can you give a link to the Sobey's 50 offer or is it strictly for your easterners -- in which case you certainly deserve it, your bonuses are pathetic and few & far between)*



At Sobeys yesterday they gave me 95 bonus miles for buying a $200 gift card, which I thought was totally worth it.  But could I have also used the coupon for 50 miles at the same time, or am I asking too much, lol?  The 95 miles was an automatic offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Woo-hoo! We're about to hit 100 pages of savings and tens of thousands of air miles.


*

 Your post is actually the first on the 100th page and from a long standing tradition from a thread i was a very active participant in a long time ago, you deserve a PRIZE!*
*and how appropriate is today for a celebration??*
*



*​


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinkershelly said:


> At Sobeys yesterday they gave me 95 bonus miles for buying a $200 gift card, which I thought was totally worth it.  But could I have also used the coupon for 50 miles at the same time, or am I asking too much, lol?  The 95 miles was an automatic offer.


*Generally** speaking you can use all the coupons you have, you should see my account when Rexall posts .. this past week i have one that shows 12 (yes TWELVE) different "bonus on product" and at least 6 of those are from coupons i had sent in e-mail. I print multiple copies of every coupon i get and use them until they expire --- I will line them up on the counter next to the item they're good for. Certain coupons say  they can't be stacked but i just ask, worse they can say is no. *


----------



## Tinkershelly

Donald - my hero said:


> *Generally** speaking you can use all the coupons you have, you should see my account when Rexall posts .. this past week i have one that shows 12 (yes TWELVE) different "bonus on product" and at least 6 of those are from coupons i had sent in e-mail. I print multiple copies of every coupon i get and use them until they expire --- I will line them up on the counter next to the item they're good for. Certain coupons say  they can't be stacked but i just ask, worse they can say is no. *



Awesome!  I'm going to give it a try next time and let you all know how it went


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tinkershelly said:


> At Sobeys yesterday they gave me 95 bonus miles for buying a $200 gift card, which I thought was totally worth it.  But could I have also used the coupon for 50 miles at the same time, or am I asking too much, lol?  The 95 miles was an automatic offer.



I believe that 50 miles at Sobeys is through Air Miles itself, and it says in the Terms no coupon required. Air Miles will post these to your account, it's separate from Sobeys' actual offers ($200=95 miles).

Just keep track of your purchase and if the 50 miles do not show up in 120 days, contact air miles and they will post them for you.


----------



## ottawamom

Just got back from Metro, picking up a few last minute things for dinner.  The cashier was a nice chatty kid.  Had the nerve to ask if I had heard about Airmiles cancelling... That was as far as he got before I gave him the lecture on the fact that the program isn't being cancelled it is AM older than 5 years which are expiring.  Different thing totally! I didn't want him to start spreading untrue rumours like the cashiers at Michaels were the other week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just got back from Metro, picking up a few last minute things for dinner.  The cashier was a nice chatty kid.  Had the nerve to ask if I had heard about Airmiles cancelling... That was as far as he got before I gave him the lecture on the fact that the program isn't being cancelled it is AM older than 5 years which are expiring.  Different thing totally! I didn't want him to start spreading untrue rumours like the cashiers at Michaels were the other week.


*On one of my regular weekly trips to Rexall one of the cashiers hunted me down and had me come to the till ... she had a customer who didn't understand the whole "Airmiles is cancelling the whole programme" and she knew i understand the system inside out and backwards. (told her she'd have to wait just a sec since i was in the middle of some serious Vitamin calculating  )*

*Amazing** how quickly rumours will spread and even with the ease of finding accurate information these days people are willing to accept 3rd hand reports at face value.*


----------



## Nagle

mort1331 said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2585351
> 
> New 1 AM reward for Onyx level. A cirque show and dinner in Montreal for Dec. Great for a short 5 hour drive from TO, or gift for friends in Montreal.
> They say there is a limit of 50 packages. Good Luck all.




I am completely blanking on this. I got one of the Onyx packages for Cirque in Montreal but now the link to the description doesn't work. What restaurant is included before the show please? Don't seem to see it on the confirmation email.
Thanks
John


----------



## mort1331

Nagle said:


> I am completely blanking on this. I got one of the Onyx packages for Cirque in Montreal but now the link to the description doesn't work. What restaurant is included before the show please? Don't seem to see it on the confirmation email.
> Thanks
> John


Link probably doesn't work because it could be all done now. The restaurant is the one in the Bell center. 10-4-9 I think it is called. Dinner from around 4:30- 5 show at 7:30. I think its a buffet so anytime before show time I would think.


----------



## AngelDisney

My AM hunt is not successful at Sobey's. They don't have the salmon for the salmon meal. I got some mini ice cream cones and threw in two $100 LCBO GCs. Successfully laundried my Foodland GC and got some wines for the weekend. I did get AM for the LCBO GCs, so it's not too bad. Going to Rexall tomorrow for the 100 AM for $50 purchase. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Nagle

mort1331 said:


> Link probably doesn't work because it could be all done now. The restaurant is the one in the Bell center. 10-4-9 I think it is called. Dinner from around 4:30- 5 show at 7:30. I think its a buffet so anytime before show time I would think.


Thank you


----------



## ottawamom

Nagle said:


> I am completely blanking on this. I got one of the Onyx packages for Cirque in Montreal but now the link to the description doesn't work. What restaurant is included before the show please? Don't seem to see it on the confirmation email.
> Thanks
> John



Thankfully I screen printed the terms and conditions before leaving the promo.  The dinner is at Bell Centre's 9-4-10 restaurant starting at 4:30pm. It goes on to mention that once your order is complete, you may call the restaurant to book your table and desired dinner time at (514) 925-2582. Mention that you are taking advantage of the AIR MILES exclusive Dinner and show package.

My one question is when is "your order complete"? They mentioned that a confirmation letter will come in three weeks.  So do we call now or wait for the letter?


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *
> 
> Your post is actually the first on the 100th page and from a long standing tradition from a thread i was a very active participant in a long time ago, you deserve a PRIZE!*
> *and how appropriate is today for a celebration??*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Thank you. Thank you very much. I shall "wear" it with pride and knowledge of the 3 tickets in my "box" of important things, and the movement on my ticker!


----------



## NorthernGrl

I just looked at the Sobeys flyer and may be out of luck for the bandaids.  It states when a pharmasist is on duty.  Our Sobeys doesn't have a pharmacy.  
I'm headed there anyway and will try.


----------



## Marbel

Today's tally at Foodland 164 AM on $103. I killed it at Shoppers though! Almost 25,000 Optimum points!


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone who's looking for an easy 25AM.  Go to the Airmiles site.  Get rewarded/travel/flights, there is a little box on the left hand side on the page where you would enter where you want to fly to. It's title is "take travel protection on vacation too". You take a quick 6 question quiz and get 25AM for your trouble. No purchase required.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone who's looking for an easy 25AM.  Go to the Airmiles site.  Get rewarded/travel/flights, there is a little box on the left hand side on the page where you would enter where you want to fly to. It's title is "take travel protection on vacation too". You take a quick 6 question quiz and get 25AM for your trouble. No purchase required.


*URGH i've spent 5 minutes clicking down the rabbit hole and i can't find anything that remotely fits your description *


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *URGH i've spent 5 minutes clicking down the rabbit hole and i can't find anything that remotely fits your description *



For me, the box was near the middle of the screen instead of the left side. It was in the "Top Picks" section and has a picture of a person's feet over water. The heading is "Take travel protection on vacation too!
Take part in our educational quiz and you can get 25 Bonus Miles!*"

Or...you could follow the link in this post.


----------



## mort1331

Aladora said:


> For me, the box was near the middle of the screen instead of the left side. It was in the "Top Picks" section and has a picture of a person's feet over water. The heading is "Take travel protection on vacation too!
> Take part in our educational quiz and you can get 25 Bonus Miles!*"
> 
> Or...you could follow the link in this post.


much easier, thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> For me, the box was near the middle of the screen instead of the left side. It was in the "Top Picks" section and has a picture of a person's feet over water. The heading is "Take travel protection on vacation too!
> Take part in our educational quiz and you can get 25 Bonus Miles!*"
> 
> Or...you could follow the link in this post.


*THANKS! that was much easier -- i was getting a tad annoyed. Now i've just got to stay awake while i occasionally  hit refresh on the Disney site waiting for the discounts to get dropped!! Trying to move our kids from the AllStarMovies to POP and the reports of the limited # of rooms available to the Disney Visa cardholders scares me *


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Anyone who's looking for an easy 25AM.  Go to the Airmiles site.  Get rewarded/travel/flights, there is a little box on the left hand side on the page where you would enter where you want to fly to. It's title is "take travel protection on vacation too". You take a quick 6 question quiz and get 25AM for your trouble. No purchase required.



Thanks! Just got it done!!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Aladora said:


> Or...you could follow the link in this post.



Thanks!


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS! that was much easier -- i was getting a tad annoyed. Now i've just got to stay awake while i occasionally  hit refresh on the Disney site waiting for the discounts to get dropped!! Trying to move our kids from the AllStarMovies to POP and the reports of the limited # of rooms available to the Disney Visa cardholders scares me *



Were you able to get what you wanted? I'm not sure of your dates, but I have quotes from another agency and it seems to be cheaper than the Give the Gift of Magic Deal for the same dates I am looking at, both Jan 3 - 9 & Jan 29 - Feb 4 (I can't decide when I want to go and am hoping flights will help me decide), though it also seems to be cheaper to get a room discount and the 25% off tickets (or AM tickets obviously) and pay out of pocket for dining...

Now if only I hadn't needed to spend a small fortune at the vet the weekend I'd be ready to book! Ugh... I'll have to wait and hope something is still available I guess!


----------



## Debbie

Thank you for the link! That was much easier. I'm a little (or maybe a lot) ticked with myself that I didn't know this insurance was there. I have bought trip insurance twice this year for trips in November and next September. The only thing is, I wish that there was a way to get a quote without calling.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS! that was much easier -- i was getting a tad annoyed. Now i've just got to stay awake while i occasionally  hit refresh on the Disney site waiting for the discounts to get dropped!! Trying to move our kids from the AllStarMovies to POP and the reports of the limited # of rooms available to the Disney Visa cardholders scares me *


OT They have announced as I am sure YOU are aware of. Room discounts of 20% and also what might work is the new Play, Stay, and Dine. Good luck


----------



## Aladora

mort1331 said:


> much easier, thanks





Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS! that was much easier -- i was getting a tad annoyed. Now i've just got to stay awake while i occasionally  hit refresh on the Disney site waiting for the discounts to get dropped!! Trying to move our kids from the AllStarMovies to POP and the reports of the limited # of rooms available to the Disney Visa cardholders scares me *





Tinkershelly said:


> Thanks!





Debbie said:


> Thank you for the link! That was much easier. I'm a little (or maybe a lot) ticked with myself that I didn't know this insurance was there. I have bought trip insurance twice this year for trips in November and next September. The only thing is, I wish that there was a way to get a quote without calling.



Happy to help! I originally was just copy/pasting the heading so people knew what to look for on the Airmiles page but when I previewed my post I saw that the link was live.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> OT They have announced as I am sure YOU are aware of. Room discounts of 20% and also what might work is the new Play, Stay, and Dine. Good luck


*Surely you jest, you think the Duck would miss a discount drop? (which happened at 4:15 am BTW ) I couldn't find what i wanted and almost had a hairdo that matches yours and hubby's!! I called as a last ditch effort at 1 and now have a CANADIAN ticket & dining package that is about a 17% discount, piecing it together myself ended up being more $$ So the kids are in POP which wasn't even showing availability online AT ALL*


----------



## bababear_50

I was seriously going to let the 25 airmiles slid through my hands because I couldn't find the right box to click and now I have a solution.......
In the future I shall post
 "Clicking Down The Rabbit Hole"
 and you will all know that I am lost on the ever changing airmiles web site and take pity upon me.
Thanks for posting everyone....
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I was seriously going to let the 25 airmiles slid through my hands because I couldn't find the right box to click and now I have a solution.......
> In the future I shall post
> "Clicking Down The Rabbit Hole"
> and you will all know that I am lost on the ever changing airmiles web site and take pity upon me.
> Thanks for posting everyone....
> Hugs Mel


*Aww com on Mel, you can't be serious! Here's a direct link to the little quizy-thingee (just click on these fancy pants red letters!)*

* *_*Scroll down to sign into your account Under the words *_
_*Help prepare for the unexpected!*_


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aww com on Mel, you can't be serious! Here's a direct link to the little quizy-thingee (just click on these fancy pants red letters!)*
> 
> * *_*Scroll down to sign into your account Under the words *_
> _*Help prepare for the unexpected!*_



Thanks Hon
LOL LOL LOL LOL HUGS to you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yay! My local Sobeys gave out a voucher for this wkd...spend $150 and get 100 miles! Wont be hard since it is Thanksgiving


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Dry spell here at Safeway last week and this week.  I suspect the bonus AM to pick up after Thanksgiving.  For once in 20 years I'm not the one cooking dinner, so I don't even have to go on a major shopping spree for my Thanksgiving dinner supplies.  Which is much better for me than getting bonus airmiles and cooking all day!! lol

I have to say, after reading posts of people's package prices with the SPD deal etc, I sure am glad we've been able to get our tickets through AM.  Sure takes the sting out of the price of the trip!


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the links on the first page. I wasn't going to go to Rexall so I deleted my email, but now everyone at work has made me sick and I need cold medicine... fingers crossed there is some with another bonus on it. Ugh... I hate being sick!! But at least I'll get some AM out of it


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for the links on the first page. I wasn't going to go to Rexall so I deleted my email, but now everyone at work has made me sick and I need cold medicine... fingers crossed there is some with another bonus on it. Ugh... I hate being sick!! But at least I'll get some AM out of it


*You're in luck because there's a 20 AM bonus on cough and cold products this week -- several different options (huhm, having a cold right now is a good thing  )*


----------



## hdrolfe

So I got an email from Airmiles about a new Load + Go for the card, no more clipping coupons! I'm excited. I know I do this with Sobeys already, but Metro and Rexall I have to show the coupons. This sounds much easier... Looks to be for Rexall at least. I'm liking this idea... I'll try and post a link when I get home from work (don't have access to the email from here)


----------



## alohamom

HELP AM experts! I thought you could use airmiles for Citypass vouchers but I just went to look them up and could not find them. Have they discontinued them?


----------



## ottawamom

alohamom said:


> HELP AM experts! I thought you could use airmiles for Citypass vouchers but I just went to look them up and could not find them. Have they discontinued them?



They were there in 2015 because I used them for a trip to Chicago.  This spring when I went to get others they had the voucher offered  but only as a "get x%off".  If you have a Costco membership you can find them on the Costco website at discounted rates.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> They were there in 2015 because I used them for a trip to Chicago.  This spring when I went to get others they had the voucher offered  but only as a "get x%off".  If you have a Costco membership you can find them on the Costco website at discounted rates.



Thanks for the Costco info, oh well I guess I get to hold on to some my air miles


----------



## hdrolfe

Not sure if this link will work but hopefully it does https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/howitworks  I think it sounds great, just like using AM at Sobeys where I load things on the card... I don't like having to print stuff since I have to do it at work and you really aren't supposed to print personal stuff


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Not sure if this link will work but hopefully it does https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/howitworks  I think it sounds great, just like using AM at Sobeys where I load things on the card... I don't like having to print stuff since I have to do it at work and you really aren't supposed to print personal stuff



They must be rolling it out to card members in batches.  Your link works but I can't get access to what they're talking about through my own account.  It does look interesting.  Can't wait for them to get to my card #.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> They must be rolling it out to card members in batches.  Your link works but I can't get access to what they're talking about through my own account.  It does look interesting.  Can't wait for them to get to my card #.


Personally I don't want Rexall to go with electronic loading. When SDM went electronic, the ability to stack coupons ended. SDM was so lucrative before.

Hopefully I'm out to lunch and electronic coupons will be an improvement.


----------



## Aladora

Here is this week's Thrifty Foods flyer. Pretty much a bust for me and since I *REALLY* don't need any more drug store products, it is going to be a light AM week for me.


----------



## usetheforceluke

Was just called over to see the Airmiles site.

On the rolling banner at the top of the website there was an image for Shell Gas.  Buy a coffee and get 10 AM.  From now until January 2017.

We tried to recreate it, but it's not to be found.

Anybody else see or has seen this ?

Jim.


----------



## pigletto

usetheforceluke said:


> Was just called over to see the Airmiles site.
> 
> On the rolling banner at the top of the website there was an image for Shell Gas.  Buy a coffee and get 10 AM.  From now until January 2017.
> 
> We tried to recreate it, but it's not to be found.
> 
> Anybody else see or has seen this ?
> 
> Jim.


I haven't seen the banner but on the website if you check under "Offers" I think it's listed there.


----------



## usetheforceluke

pigletto said:


> I haven't seen the banner but on the website if you check under "Offers" I think it's listed there.



Must be one of those 'updating things'.  We saw it, then it disappeared.  Now about 45 minutes later, we see it under the Offers, like you said.

We read the offer as: Buy one of their Costa coffees (doesn't specify size) and get 10 AM, now until January 2017.  

Seems like a really good deal to me.

Jim.


----------



## pigletto

usetheforceluke said:


> Must be one of those 'updating things'.  We saw it, then it disappeared.  Now about 45 minutes later, we see it under the Offers, like you said.
> 
> We read the offer as: Buy one of their Costa coffees (doesn't specify size) and get 10 AM, now until January 2017.
> 
> Seems like a really good deal to me.
> 
> Jim.


I think so too. If someone were to buy a few of those a week on the way to work, that would add up .


----------



## Spotthecat

Airmilesshops . ca has the 5 x airmiles multiplier on now for over 200+ stores - does anyone know if this includes amazon? I've been buying gift cards to Amazon and chapters at Shell recently and getting the 7x bonus miles there...so now would be a good time to use them at airmilesshops to get my christmas shopping done


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my gosh I am so into a coffee a day at Shell for 10 airmiles,,,,love this.
Hugs Mel





Get

10

Bonus Miles

Get 10 Bonus Miles on any Costa Coffee* at Shell!

In StoreOffer Offer valid Sep 30,2016 - Jan 08,2017

Terms and Conditions
* Offer valid from September 30, 2016 to January 8, 2017 at participating locations. Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase a Costa coffee product during the promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at the time of transaction. Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No fuel purchase required. No coupon required. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow 6 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
®† Registered trademark of Shell Canada Limited. Used under license by Shell Canada Products.


----------



## AngelDisney

A big thank you to everyone!
My UO tickets are here!!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> A big thank you to everyone!
> My UO tickets are here!!


Congrats to you Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

So nothing great in Sobeys flyer this week. The usual meals and on the back page they have a Halloween Candy deal, buy 3 of the boxes and get 50 AM, not sure of the cost of the candy but they seem to have a few varieties. I will probably buy some. However it seems early for me... I tend to umm eat the candy myself if I buy it too early  And of course it must be hidden from kiddo or he'll want it all now too. We have no control lol. Any way!  

Rexall has a spend $ get AM thing, 3 levels, but I suspect the usual weekly coupon would be a better deal.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> So nothing great in Sobeys flyer this week. The usual meals and on the back page they have a Halloween Candy deal, buy 3 of the boxes and get 50 AM, not sure of the cost of the candy but they seem to have a few varieties. I will probably buy some. However it seems early for me... I tend to umm eat the candy myself if I buy it too early  And of course it must be hidden from kiddo or he'll want it all now too. We have no control lol. Any way!
> 
> Rexall has a spend $ get AM thing, 3 levels, but I suspect the usual weekly coupon would be a better deal.



Thanks for posting Hon
I can do candy but I'm in the same boat as you,,, especially small chocolate bars,,,,mmmmmm delicious and then I have nothing to give out on Halloween night.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Came back with a carry  on full of candy from the Halloween night at MK, should be good so no need to buy. Strange looks from customs though


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ontario's Metro flyer's up for this week:*
*Campbell's soups (boxed broths &chunky included) 1.99 buy 5 get 20 AM*
*Post cereal 2.49 buy 3 get 15 AM*

*Spend 60 -- get 20*
*Spend 80 -- get 40*
*Spend 100 -- get 60*

*We were in Toronto overnight and I made hubby stop at Metro on the way home to pick up 3 more yogurt to score 20 AM before the sale ends. (Side note, YES we were in the city the night of "The Game" and i don't remember the last time it felt so alive! We stayed at the ALT hotel by Pearson because well ... anything IN the city was cra-cra $$ AND i decided to take one for the team so I booked it thru the AIrmiles hub, earned me 240 AM! Poor hubby doesn't follow the game and wasn't terribly happy with me lying in bed screaming at the tv when that last ball sailed into the upper deck!)*


----------



## hdrolfe

If anyone uses checkout 51 they have some money back on Halloween candy, the same ones that are part of the buy 3 get 50AM at Sobeys, so it could be a good deal. I will be checking it out tomorrow to see the prices any way!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> So I got an email from Airmiles about a new Load + Go for the card, no more clipping coupons! I'm excited. I know I do this with Sobeys already, but Metro and Rexall I have to show the coupons. This sounds much easier... Looks to be for Rexall at least. I'm liking this idea... I'll try and post a link when I get home from work (don't have access to the email from here)





DilEmma said:


> Personally I don't want Rexall to go with electronic loading. When SDM went electronic, the ability to stack coupons ended. SDM was so lucrative before.
> 
> Hopefully I'm out to lunch and electronic coupons will be an improvement.


*We've had the coupons for Metro on hubby's phone for MONTHS now and he loves it (the cashier at the self-check not so much, cause they put the machine in a perpetual loop that he has to manually force to close so we can actually pay  ) Word of warning though, if you intend to use them for the 2 weeks that they're good for, you need to select them ALL before the new ones show up or they get dumped from your profile. I started keeping a backup document on my desktop so we can print coupons if he neglects that one step! I hope Rexall doesn't stop the ability to stack the coupons for 2 reasons, my phone is DUMB (meaning i can't load the offers onto it) and i make out like a bandit by printing out several copies of each and every coupon! I have noticed that occasionally the weekly one does have this fine print *
*Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon offer. *
*The 3 stores in our city (that know me VERY well) never have a problem with me actually using them ALL, but the store i went to yesterday, in the PATH in Toronto, wouldn't even look at the one for Spend $40.00 get 60 -- so i just dumped my purchased on the counter and left! (ok, i was nice about it, but i didn't "unshop" like we normally do if we decide against a purchase)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can someone who is NOT ONYX try this link for me, it's for the coffee at Shell. I put it on the first page but noticed the end of the url is ONYX. I don't want a newbie finding a broken link!*
*Buy any size Costa Coffee at Shell until January 8th & earn 10 Airmiles, no coupon required*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can someone who is NOT ONYX try this link for me, it's for the coffee at Shell. I put it on the first page but noticed the end of the url is ONYX. I don't want a newbie finding a broken link!*
> *Buy any size Costa Coffee at Shell until January 8th & earn 10 Airmiles, no coupon required*



I logged into AM as my DH (who's Gold and it reset how AM views my computer) then came back to this page and clicked on your link.  It worked.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just received my targeted coupons for Rexall that start tomorrow and run for 2 weeks. There are a few I'll use a couple of times (cards, Terry Oranges--everyone gets on in their stockings --snacky type things) and a "heads-up" for next week's offer. Spend $30.00 get 50 AM, when i get the general use one I'll post the link.*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys this week for me

3 boxes Halloween Candies/Treats =50 airmiles.
I will wait to see what targeted offers I get also.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hihohiho

Hi! First of all, thanks for all of the great posts in this thread! I never tried to collect Air Miles actively but have 900 expiring in December so want to use them for my trip to Orlando in January.  Between Rexall and Sobeys, neither of which I have really ever shopped at, I have earned over 500 miles this month! I have 2250 right now, enough for a car rental or two Seaworld passes. I am leaning towards the passes and trying to earn enough miles for a third before I go, but does anyone know if they can be upgraded to include the extra day at Busch Gardens?  Seaworld passes may go on sale too, so it may not be the best use of miles, I am not sure.  Thanks!


----------



## hdrolfe

If anyone has a pet and a Global pet foods near by they are having a bonus air miles on certain cat & dog foods. I am not sure if it's at all the stores or not.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for the heads up @hdrolfe , I've added a link to the first page *


----------



## NorthernGrl

Not all AM related, but....
It was a great "Disney" week for me!
The January dicounts were released, and I was able to save us $150 on our 3 rooms at ASMo.  Southwest is having a seat sale, and our flights out of BUF were reduced $20 each way.  Since they're non-refundable, all we could get was credit for future use, but that just means I have to plan another trip! 
And yesterday, I got our 6th AM ticket!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

NorthernGrl said:


> Not all AM related, but....
> It was a great "Disney" week for me!
> The January dicounts were released, and I was able to save us $150 on our 3 rooms at ASMo.  Southwest is having a seat sale, and our flights out of BUF were reduced $20 each way.  Since they're non-refundable, all we could get was credit for future use, but that just means I have to plan another trip!
> And yesterday, I got our 6th AM ticket!  Woo hoo!!!


*WOW all of those things are A-MAZ-ING ! You've had a great week, nice way to head into a long weekend full of what I hope is some more great baseball!*


----------



## ottawamom

There's a new 1AM deal on the Airmiles website. Its for a Dirty Dancing show in Winnipeg March 31 2017. I'm not posting the link here because I can't get it to work.  Can someone else look it up and see if they can get the link to the details to work. (GetRewarded,Events&Attractions,AirmilesExclusiveEvents)

Edit: I went back in and its not showing up at all.  I guess it sold out or they are modifying it somehow.  Keep and eye out in case it comes back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just received an offer thru e-mail for purchases made with my Mastercard between now and then end of November. 2 things wrong with this offer, my Mastercard was comprised so i don't have an actual card right now (seems I wanted to go skiing in Utah to the tune of $2500 and BC for a mere $1700 and needed some tools worth $989 to use when i get home  ) AND the purchases need to be HUGE! I don't spend this much on a single purchase very often and if i did I'd be using my AMEX since the AirMiles return is much bigger *

**


----------



## bababear_50

Just back from Sobeys
I don't know why I thought the tetra juice boxes were $1.99 because they are actually $3.59 x2=$7.18
not a good deal for me for 10 airmiles.
I ended up with 3 boxes of chocolate bars for 50 airmiles. each box of 50 cost $9.99 but I did need them for Halloween.(oh ok I love those mini chocolate bars)
2 pkg pudding cups for 5 airmiles.
So alittle lower this week but I did get a online airmiles survey for 20 airmiles (all about Uber Eats and Uber transportation) and the one posted the other day for 25 so I doing not bad this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just back from Sobeys
> I don't know why I thought the tetra juice boxes were $1.99 because they are actually $3.59 x2=$7.18
> not a good deal for me for 10 airmiles.
> I ended up with 3 boxes of chocolate bars for 50 airmiles. each box of 50 cost $9.99 but I did need them for Halloween.(oh ok I love those mini chocolate bars)
> 2 pkg pudding cups for 5 airmiles.
> So alittle lower this week but I did get a online airmiles survey for 20 airmiles (all about Uber Eats and Uber transportation) and the one posted the other day for 25 so I doing not bad this week.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for those prices, makes planning much easier! That is expensive for juice boxes, and a no name brand at that... Think I will be passing as my kiddo is rather fussy about his juice. I was too lazy to stop on my way home from work today


----------



## kuhltiffany

Which CC is that?  I gave up on my Amex AirMiles card, it wasn't enough to bother with, but may be in the market for another if I try to make a push to get Onyx this year...



Donald - my hero said:


> *I just received an offer thru e-mail for purchases made with my Mastercard between now and then end of November. 2 things wrong with this offer, my Mastercard was comprised so i don't have an actual card right now (seems I wanted to go skiing in Utah to the tune of $2500 and BC for a mere $1700 and needed some tools worth $989 to use when i get home  ) AND the purchases need to be HUGE! I don't spend this much on a single purchase very often and if i did I'd be using my AMEX since the AirMiles return is much bigger *
> 
> *View attachment 199649*


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Which CC is that?  I gave up on my Amex AirMiles card, it wasn't enough to bother with, but may be in the market for another if I try to make a push to get Onyx this year...



The offer in question was with BMO Mastercard (at least mine was). The Amex with the better AM rewards is the Platinum (silver or higher) Amex.  They had a promo on recently with a good sign up bonus and it gives you 1AM for every $10 spent at Sponsor retailers. Downside is the annual fee.  Mastercard has a card with the same earning potential (World or World Elite Airmiles Mastercards) and they both have annual fees but on the plus side you get flights for 25% fewer airmiles.

If you are interested have a look at both their websites and wait for a bonus promo before you apply.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just received an offer thru e-mail for purchases made with my Mastercard between now and then end of November. 2 things wrong with this offer, my Mastercard was comprised so i don't have an actual card right now (seems I wanted to go skiing in Utah to the tune of $2500 and BC for a mere $1700 and needed some tools worth $989 to use when i get home  ) AND the purchases need to be HUGE! I don't spend this much on a single purchase very often and if i did I'd be using my AMEX since the AirMiles return is much bigger *


EXACTLY what I thought when I deleted that email!


----------



## star72232

Just had my AM post for the Foodland's GC deal.  

I ended up with 200 "extra" points. I bought 4 GC, but one of them didn't actually have the miles on my receipt.  The manager manually added them for me.  My mother was going to pick up 1 GC, to bring me up to the max of 5.  She ended up getting 2, not realizing that there was a limit.  Since one of my cards was actually added without being linked to a card, I ended up getting all 1200 AM. Yay!


----------



## mort1331

Yup mine just got posted last night too. Now to redeem for 5 day park pass and start collecting for number 3. 
Good luck all. Happy hunting


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The dollar just dipped again...$1.00=$0.73 on RBC exchange

I was contemplating not redeeming for a while and save for flights, but if the dollar won't be getting better than $0.75, Universal passes are likely the route I'm going to continue saving for.  I'm just shy 200 miles for a 2-day pass.  

Sea World passes - do those have an expiry date to use by?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The dollar just dipped again...$1.00=$0.73 on RBC exchange
> 
> I was contemplating not redeeming for a while and save for flights, but if the dollar won't be getting better than $0.75, Universal passes are likely the route I'm going to continue saving for.  I'm just shy 200 miles for a 2-day pass.
> 
> Sea World passes - do those have an expiry date to use by?



Not sure about SW passes from AM, but keep an eye out for Seaworld's "Blue Friday" sale on BlackFriday.  Sign up for their email specials.  They've had BOGO free tickets before which is a great deal!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's great info to know!  We likely wouldn't need to buy them until November 2017 (going in January 2018) so Black Friday timing would be perfect!


----------



## Dynamoliz

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my gosh I am so into a coffee a day at Shell for 10 airmiles,,,,love this.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get
> 
> 10
> 
> Bonus Miles
> 
> Get 10 Bonus Miles on any Costa Coffee* at Shell!
> 
> In StoreOffer Offer valid Sep 30,2016 - Jan 08,2017
> 
> Terms and Conditions
> * Offer valid from September 30, 2016 to January 8, 2017 at participating locations. Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase a Costa coffee product during the promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at the time of transaction. Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No fuel purchase required. No coupon required. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow 6 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.
> ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
> ®† Registered trademark of Shell Canada Limited. Used under license by Shell Canada Products.



Is this for a single coffee beverage or for a canister? If this applies to a cup of coffee we would certainly go out of our way for this. 10 AM for coffee! That's a great deal.


----------



## mort1331

Dynamoliz said:


> Is this for a single coffee beverage or for a canister? If this applies to a cup of coffee we would certainly go out of our way for this. 10 AM for coffee! That's a great deal.


I am not sure I would go out of my way. Cash value is $1, so if on the way could make sense, but not for special trip IMHO.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dynamoliz said:


> Is this for a single coffee beverage or for a canister? If this applies to a cup of coffee we would certainly go out of our way for this. 10 AM for coffee! That's a great deal.



*The wording makes it pretty clear that it's j**ust for a cup (and any size even!)

Fine print from the offer reads like this*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any size Costa Coffee product* at Shell.*
* Offer valid from September 30, 2016 to January 8, 2017 at participating locations. Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase a Costa coffee product during the promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at the time of transaction. Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No fuel purchase required. No coupon required. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow 6 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.*


----------



## Shumshine

Donald - my hero said:


> *The wording makes it pretty clear that it's j**ust for a cup (and any size even!)
> 
> Fine print from the offer reads like this*
> *Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any size Costa Coffee product* at Shell.*
> * Offer valid from September 30, 2016 to January 8, 2017 at participating locations. Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase a Costa coffee product during the promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at the time of transaction. Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No fuel purchase required. No coupon required. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow 6 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.*



This is a great deal - if you have a Costa Coffee machine near you - I strongly urge you to given it a try.
WAY better than Starbucks and even (dare I say) Tim Horton's.

If you like your double-double, or even triple triple - this will not be for you.

It actually tastes the same as if you are in the UK!


----------



## Dynamoliz

mort1331 said:


> I am not sure I would go out of my way. Cash value is $1, so if on the way could make sense, but not for special trip IMHO.


Well maybe going out of my way was not the best choice of wording. It could change my buying habit. I've never had a coffee from Shell, but if I'm going to get 10AM with it then I'll pass Timmie's and go further down the road and try the Costa coffee at Shell. Given that I'd normally need to spend $20 at the likes of Metro to get 1AM (assuming no Spend $100 get 80 dealio is on) I think getting 10 for the price of a coffee I was going to buy anyway is an interesting offer.


----------



## bababear_50

Coffee: Costa Coffee
I was a faithful Tim Hortons coffee drinker for years. When Mc Donalds offered their
free small coffee a few years ago I tried it, (good marketing strategy). Now I buy 1-2 cups of McDonalds a day and collect reward stickers for a free coffee, (buy 7 get one free). 
I will give this a try,although I've never had a coffee at a gas station that tastes good so I will reserve judgement till I try it. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

So being a coffee drinker, but at home not one who buys from any brand. I went for my paper today and there was a shell on the way. Stopped in and purchased a $1.69, and the coffee was good. Was able to add flavour if you wanted to. 
So if you buy coffee everyday, then yes this would be a good deal. I dont so the price for me does not justify the purchase just for the AM. 
I had to try and see so I could be objective. For all that do spend on the take out coffee per day, then this could be a great choice for you.
Good Luck


----------



## AngelDisney

I think the Rexall Survey $5 coupon is live. I just checked and the expiry date was Nov. 7, 2016. I am going to use it today for cold medicine.

http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf


----------



## usetheforceluke

We were just up to Sobeys to pick up a few last minute things for Thanksgiving Dinner.

Spotted this on a roll cart just in front of the self-checkout:

Complements brand "Naturally Simple" Nut and Honey Bar.  Comes in three types: 1) Mixed Fruit, 2) Chocolatey Peanut Butter and 3) Trail Mix.  All of the bars are 40 g each and they were priced at $.99 each.  (Same price as a lot of the candy bars that Sobey's sells.)

So.  Big Deal.  But it had a "Buy 1 get 5 AM" sticker.  Which made it interesting.   Bought six.  Got 30 AM.

Not in the flyer.  And not as good at the Shell coffee, but at 20 plus/minus grams of carbs, right in the range for a decent snack for a lunch bag.

Jim.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 178 for $177 spend at Sobeys this week!  I'll be shy 42 miles for one 2-day US pass. 

I think I am going to try to upgrade my BMO World card to the World Elite. You get 1,000 miles for upgrading by October 31st.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Hmmm, too bad it takes so long to get a new CC, I'd have maxed out on that bonus!   I'll be using one of my CC to pay for our final moving expenses in the next few weeks.  It will be over $21,000 (but then we get reimbursed by DH's employer), so I'm trying to decide which one to use to get the most benefits.  We need a Budget Board for Canadians like they have in another section to help me figure it out!



ottawamom said:


> The offer in question was with BMO Mastercard (at least mine was). The Amex with the better AM rewards is the Platinum (silver or higher) Amex.  They had a promo on recently with a good sign up bonus and it gives you 1AM for every $10 spent at Sponsor retailers. Downside is the annual fee.  Mastercard has a card with the same earning potential (World or World Elite Airmiles Mastercards) and they both have annual fees but on the plus side you get flights for 25% fewer airmiles.
> 
> If you are interested have a look at both their websites and wait for a bonus promo before you apply.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I JUST upgraded my BMO World (gold) Card to the World Elite (black)...getting 1,000 miles for the upgrade and 10 vs 15 miles per $1 charged to the card.  The 25% off (miles) is a huge treat when you are booking more than one flight at the same time! It really adds up!

Also, I just found out about a bill payment site called www.plastiq.com where you can charge property tax, utilities, rent, etc so I can earn miles on my credit card that way too.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I JUST upgraded my BMO World (gold) Card to the World Elite (black)...getting 1,000 miles for the upgrade and 10 vs 15 miles per $1 charged to the card.  The 25% off (miles) is a huge treat when you are booking more than one flight at the same time! It really adds up!
> 
> Also, I just found out about a bill payment site called www.plastiq.com where you can charge property tax, utilities, rent, etc so I can earn miles on my credit card that way too.


Be careful with that site. They charge Canadians 2.5% on top of your bill. That is more than you will earn in AM. at the rate of 1/$10 on a BMO card that is only 1%. So it is not worth it, you are further in the hole.
Remember AM like any other points are only good benefit if the product is the same price or close without spending more just for points that are worth less.
 I would do all my shopping at Sobeys with a BMO card, but reality is Superstore on a whole is less, and I get close to 4% back in PC Points.
That being the case I would NOT recommend Plastiq.com. IMHO


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Hmmm, too bad it takes so long to get a new CC, I'd have maxed out on that bonus!   I'll be using one of my CC to pay for our final moving expenses in the next few weeks.  It will be over $21,000 (but then we get reimbursed by DH's employer), so I'm trying to decide which one to use to get the most benefits.  We need a Budget Board for Canadians like they have in another section to help me figure it out!



When I applied for my Amex,  I applied online and had the card in my hands within 10 days.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Be careful with that site. They charge Canadians 2.5% on top of your bill. That is more than you will earn in AM. at the rate of 1/$10 on a BMO card that is only 1%. So it is not worth it, you are further in the hole.
> Remember AM like any other points are only good benefit if the product is the same price or close without spending more just for points that are worth less.
> I would do all my shopping at Sobeys with a BMO card, but reality is Superstore on a whole is less, and I get close to 4% back in PC Points.
> That being the case I would NOT recommend Plastiq.com. IMHO



Thanks for this!  I likely will not use it then.  I don't need to be giving away MORE of my money!


----------



## Debbie

Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone! Enjoy the turkey and (my favourite) the leftovers! Oh! Foodland posted my gift cards from last week. Hello 1000 AMs


----------



## LoveDisneyDad

I have never redeemed AM for disneyland tickets before but I am planning on doing so for our upcoming trip. I have 1900 miles expiring so I will need to use them before December 31, 2016. I have enough miles for 2 5 day park hopper passes for DL. Currently the website has the tickets available but they are only valid from Oct1/15- Dec31/16. 

Does anyone know when the ones for next year will be available? Thanks in advance


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, I'm not gonna complain but i have absolutely NO IDEA what prompted this windfall to my account*

*05 Oct 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 BONUS REWARD MILES ON PRODUCT +120 

Gave me enough to finish the car rental though 

*


----------



## Mollygirl21

Has anyone seen their bonus miles from the Prize Pool promotion? Anxiously waiting for mine!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, I'm not gonna complain but i have absolutely NO IDEA what prompted this windfall to my account*
> 
> *05 Oct 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS REWARD MILES ON PRODUCT +120 *
> 
> *Gave me enough to finish the car rental though *



*Yes i am actually answering my OWN question ... I just got an email about 10 minutes ago ...*
*Thank you for booking through AIR MILES Travel Hub. We hope you enjoyed your stay at Alt Hotel Toronto Airport.

You got 120 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles with this reservation. These Miles should appear in your AIR MILES Account balances shortly.

Your award has been issued and should appear in your account!

When i made the booking it said it would take between 2 - 4 weeks for these miles to be posted --- our stay was Oct 4th! Now that i'm confident they will show up, I'll be using the site more often -- hubby needs to go into Toronto at least once a month and I'm his "travel agent" so i get to choose where we stay based on price and rewards. This hotel was cheaper this way AND earned me enough miles to complete the car rental.

*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mollygirl21 said:


> Has anyone seen their bonus miles from the Prize Pool promotion? Anxiously waiting for mine!



Has anyone seen their 150 miles post from the shop at 3 airmilesshop.ca stores event?  I think these two promotions may have overlapped.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This week's Rexall coupon just arrived in my inbox*

* Spend $30.00 get 50 Airmiles *


----------



## bgula

Anyone know how long it usually takes BMO to post bonus airmiles from a credit card offer?  We were offered bonus miles if we spent a certain amount in September.  Still waiting for the miles to be posted.  Our rollover date is the 27th of the month, so I'm wondering if they'll appear on the next statement?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bgula said:


> Anyone know how long it usually takes BMO to post bonus airmiles from a credit card offer?  We were offered bonus miles if we spent a certain amount in September.  Still waiting for the miles to be posted.  Our rollover date is the 27th of the month, so I'm wondering if they'll appear on the next statement?



I had an offer like this before from BMO. I ended up having to wait the 120 days and then fill out a missing miles form.  They posted them after that.

Keep track of the offer details just in case you have to wait the full 120 day.


----------



## NorthernGrl

Donald - my hero said:


> *This week's Rexall coupon just arrived in my inbox*
> 
> * Spend $30.00 get 50 Airmiles *



For whatever reason, I don't get these emails.  Is this coupon shareable?


----------



## Donald - my hero

NorthernGrl said:


> For whatever reason, I don't get these emails.  Is this coupon shareable?


*If you click on the blue words in my post it will take you directly to the coupon and you can print it off to use! You can use it multiple times if you separate your purchases into $30.00 sales .. just print off a bunch of them! I do my best to provide the link for any and all of these coupons -- you need to go into your Airmiles profile and under your email  make sure you've opted into receiving e-mails & offers looks like this:*

* Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *This week's Rexall coupon just arrived in my inbox*
> 
> * Spend $30.00 get 50 Airmiles *



I am all out of bounce dryer sheets from last years BULK Bounce buy at Rexall so this one is a good deal for me.
Thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

For those of us in Western Canada, Safeway has buy 2 4L jugs of milk...get 50 AirMiles!!!  Good thing my family are big milk drinkers.  I may even splurge on the chocolate one to get an purchase in


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Staples is celebrating 25 years and their flyer this week has a bunch of items that will give you 25 AM Runs till October 25th*
*Fitbit*
*Galaxy TabA*
*Ipad touch*
*Boom2 Bluetooth speaker*
*several cameras*
*several printers*
*Tassimo coffee maker*
*Spend $125 on printing and get 250 AM*
*there's a desk chair for $292 get 100 AM (must be some super special chair  )*

*Now are most of those items pricey? YES, but if they're already on your radar to purchase then it makes sense to buy them and get the bonus AM *
* Don't forget you can shop online and earn AM as well .. PLUS look at either the first page or my next post to play the current multiplier contest! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's a new contest on the Airmiles Shop site to multiply your AM earnings. Runs Oct 12 - Nov 20 They have the math question spelled out VERY CLEARLY this time (must have recieved a LOT of complaints last time  )*

* Daily Chances to multiply your earnings online from 2 - 10 times *


----------



## Marbel

On the airmiles website in the offers for Ontario, I see a 5x AM offer for Foodland valid Oct 13-16 (I think), but the coupon won't load for me. Is someone able to see it and post the link? (or send me a screenshot?  ) I'm heading to Foodland tmro.


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods Weekly Flyer


----------



## pigletto

Marbel said:


> On the airmiles website in the offers for Ontario, I see a 5x AM offer for Foodland valid Oct 13-16 (I think), but the coupon won't load for me. Is someone able to see it and post the link? (or send me a screenshot?  ) I'm heading to Foodland tmro.


I looked but I don't have that offer. Sorry. I hope someone else can help .

I need to get back in the game here! We went to Lake Placid for 5 nights over Thanksgiving so I didn't do any airmiles shopping. Hopefully Sobey's will have something good this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Marbel said:


> On the airmiles website in the offers for Ontario, I see a 5x AM offer for Foodland valid Oct 13-16 (I think), but the coupon won't load for me. Is someone able to see it and post the link? (or send me a screenshot?  ) I'm heading to Foodland tmro.


*When i clicked on the link to get the coupon it's coming up as "coupon can't be displayed" I'm thinking it won't actually show up until tomorrow? I'll try again in the morning for you and provide a link here *


----------



## Marbel

Oh good catch. Didn't think of that. Maybe it will show up for me too. Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> For those of us in Western Canada, Safeway has buy 2 4L jugs of milk...get 50 AirMiles!!!  Good thing my family are big milk drinkers.  I may even splurge on the chocolate one to get an purchase in



Soooooo jealous. You lucky people out west.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys Ontario doesn't look too wonderful today, on first glance any way. Usual meals, and there is a "buy 4 of these teas, get 60 AM". Rexall has "spend $40 get 40AM" so I imagine the weekly coupon will be better? Isn't it usually spend $30 get 50 or something? Any way! Nothing else I saw but I'm sure someone else may see more.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys Ontario doesn't look too wonderful today, on first glance any way. Usual meals, and there is a "buy* 4 of these teas*, get 60 AM". Rexall has "spend $40 get 40AM" so I imagine the weekly coupon will be better? Isn't it usually spend $30 get 50 or something? Any way! Nothing else I saw but I'm sure someone else may see more.


What teas are included? Thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> What teas are included? Thanks!


I'm hoping Tetley,or Red Rose teas please.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Twinnings 20 pk ($4.49) Red Rose 216 pk ($8.99) Red Rose or Salada 144 pk ($6.99) Lipton Yellow Label 72 or 100 pk ($5.99) Aurora 32g ($3.49)


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Twinnings 20 pk ($4.49) Red Rose 216 pk ($8.99) Red Rose or Salada 144 pk ($6.99) Lipton Yellow Label 72 or 100 pk ($5.99) Aurora 32g ($3.49)



Thank-you for posting
I usually buy the specialty ones for xmas stockings ( Twinnings ) and Red Rose is good also. Aurora I am not familiar with.
Tea shopping for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Twinnings 20 pk ($4.49) Red Rose 216 pk ($8.99) Red Rose or Salada 144 pk ($6.99) Lipton Yellow Label 72 or 100 pk ($5.99) Aurora 32g ($3.49)


Thanks. I need some Red Rose for company (I don't drink black tea anymore), and I can use some Twinings. It will depend on if I get over that way this coming week.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I received a BMO MC promo this morning - if I spend 10,000 between Oct. 1 and Nov 30 I can get 4500 bonus points.  Ha.  Could easily spend it .... paying for it would be the problem!

However I will get some bonus points as our final payment for our room is due before Nov. 30th and I have some work travel to put on there during that time, so I will be putting more than usual through the card.  Plus dentist appointments and eye glasses which I get reimbursed for from my benefits. A couple of payments for my daughter's sport.  Hmmm....I'm betting I can get up to the $5000 mark easily enough and get the 2000 bonus am.

Safeway flyer doesn't look too great for next week. Bonus on cereals, which I need, but don't like the price  I don't see the bonus on milk next week, so will have to grab a couple more today to get the 50 am on those.


----------



## Marbel

Donald - my hero said:


> *When i clicked on the link to get the coupon it's coming up as "coupon can't be displayed" I'm thinking it won't actually show up until tomorrow? I'll try again in the morning for you and provide a link here *


You were right. It's showing up for me today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> I received a BMO MC promo this morning - if I spend 10,000 between Oct. 1 and Nov 30 I can get 4500 bonus points.  Ha.  Could easily spend it .... paying for it would be the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this offer too, but it was per INDIVIDUAL purchase, not accumulative. That would be easy for me for $1000-$2000 in one month.  I'm not making at single purchases that large right now. Especially not for 200 miles!
Click to expand...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Oops...not sure what I did there but ilovetotravel1977 you are right...just reread the email and its per purchase.  Ugh.  Why didn't they have this last winter when I put my kitchen cupboards on my cc!!


----------



## pigletto

Well it doesn't look like a big week for me. I can probably get 100 AM at Sobey's. I'll do two of the 25AM meal deals, and the tea (which I actually need). And I will use whatever the coupon is for Rexall on Monday. But that's about it.


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


>



I was just using this cup this morning! I alternate between this one and my gigantic Haunted Mansion wallpaper one.


----------



## pigletto

Just a heads up for anyone who get's the RedPlum insert in their paper. There is a coupon on the back for Buy Any Red Rose, Lipton, or Salada tea (any size/variety) and get a free 20 count box of the Lipton Pyramid tea. I'm sure dd would like some of the Pyramid tea in her stocking so I'll definitely use this coupon while I am getting my airmiles on the Buy 4 tea get 60 airmiles promo! I wish I could get my hands on a few more of the coupons as they are "One coupon per ITEM purchased" , and I could use 4.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who get's the RedPlum insert in their paper. There is a coupon on the back for Buy Any Red Rose, Lipton, or Salada tea (any size/variety) and get a free 20 count box of the Lipton Pyramid tea. I'm sure dd would like some of the Pyramid tea in her stocking so I'll definitely use this coupon while I am getting my airmiles on the Buy 4 tea get 60 airmiles promo! I wish I could get my hands on a few more of the coupons as they are "One coupon per ITEM purchased" , and I could use 4.



Could you try "Hi neighbour" ?
I have never heard of RedPlum---just googled it,,looks interesting.
Best wishes finding a few more coupons.
Hugs Mel

Edited to add I just googled pyramid tea bags and they are the ones my youngest son and daughter inlaw love...now I need some coupons too.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Could you try "Hi neighbour" ?
> I have never heard of RedPlum---just googled it,,looks interesting.
> Best wishes finding a few more coupons.
> Hugs Mel


I might ask my friend I walk dogs with if she is using hers.
I never paid attention to the RedPlum insert until I saw it mentioned on a forum, and it turns out I get it. It actually came in the tiny local paper with all the flyers. So you might get it .


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I might ask my friend I walk dogs with if she is using hers.
> I never paid attention to the RedPlum insert until I saw it mentioned on a forum, and it turns out I get it. It actually came in the tiny local paper with all the flyers. So you might get it .



I will call my sister as she gets tons of ads and flyers--me I get No Frills and Canadian Tire--that's it.
Thanks for the suggestion
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I tried to find my postal code in the RedPlum site, but no dice.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Foodland Ontario ... while this is no "buy 3 get 75 AM" it's enough to make me wish it wasn't over an hour roundtrip!*
*Spend $25.00 on the following products and get 50 AM (so a 2:1 return)*
*Haagen Dazs --- $4.99 the tub of ice cream/gelato OR boxed treats*
*Nescafe coffee --$4.99*
*Carnation hot chocolate pods for those Kurig-ish machines $8.49 for a box of 12*
*Parlour Ice Cream & frozen Treats -- $3.99*
*Drumsticks -- $9.99 for a box of 8*
*CoffeeMate --$1.99*
*Carnation Hot Chocolate packets -- $2.99*

*(It would also give me a real pull at my conscience since they are Nestle products and we are struggling with the whole issue surrounding the amount of water they are bottling in our community. Really shameful that we've been on severe water restrictions this year and yet they are still pumping 3.6 million litres a DAY and paying only $3.71 per MILLION Litre. )*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Foodland Ontario ... while this is no "buy 3 get 75 AM" it's enough to make me wish it wasn't over an hour roundtrip!*
> *Spend $25.00 on the following products and get 50 AM (so a 2:1 return)*
> *Haagen Dazs --- $4.99 the tub of ice cream/gelato OR boxed treats*
> *Nescafe coffee --$4.99*
> *Carnation hot chocolate pods for those Kurig-ish machines $8.49 for a box of 12*
> *Parlour Ice Cream & frozen Treats -- $3.99*
> *Drumsticks -- $9.99 for a box of 8*
> *CoffeeMate --$1.99*
> *Carnation Hot Chocolate packets -- $2.99*
> 
> *(It would also give me a real pull at my conscience since they are Nestle products and we are struggling with the whole issue surrounding the amount of water they are bottling in our community. Really shameful that we've been on severe water restrictions this year and yet they are still pumping 3.6 million litres a DAY and paying only $3.71 per MILLION Litre. )*


I looked at that one, too. I decided that, since I still have hot chocolate from earlier this year, it was the ice cream. And it would be Drumsticks. And I don't need them. Add all that to my struggle of Nestlé getting our water for pennies and selling it for $$$$$, I won't be buying those. I do have some mailed-to-me coupon deals that I will use this week, though, I think.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This week's coupon for Rexall Good for October 17th - 20th 
 Spend $40.00 get 60 AM *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not sure if this coupon has been posted or not but for you Foodland shoppers ... here's one that's good until tomorrow ONLY for 5X*

* 5X AM base only, one coupon per collector *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not a bad weekend for me:

40 miles at Sobeys, 95 at Lawtons, and another 95 from Lawtons next week once I hit $95 spent.

Question about PC Plus redeeming for giftcards. If I have $30 in points, can I get a $25 gift card for say Old Navy? Or do I have to redeem in $10 and $20 increments?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So I did end up going to Safeway and got about 235 AM for $100.  The cereal that I thought wasn't a good price turned out to be the family size. And the best part was they were the cereal with the free movie coupons on the boxes! So for a $20 spend got 75 am and 4 free movie coupons!  Will have to go get more next week.


----------



## pigletto

Ugh. Today was a bust. I didn't make my normal lists, went shopping tired and hungry, and by the time we made it to Sobey's (third store) I was done and just didn't care about airmiles. I tried to do the tea deal, but they didn't have any of the Aurora (which is two of the boxes I wanted) so I decided to pack it in and go home. I might go back this week, or just leave airmiles alone until we get back from out trip in less than two weeks. 
Once that is done I will kick into high gear to get my tickets for 2017 .


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Question about PC Plus redeeming for giftcards. If I have $30 in points, can I get a $25 gift card for say Old Navy? Or do I have to redeem in $10 and $20 increments?


They do have to be redeemed in increments of $10.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Ugh. Today was a bust. I didn't make my normal lists, went shopping tired and hungry, and by the time we made it to Sobey's (third store) I was done and just didn't care about airmiles. I tried to do the tea deal, but they didn't have any of the Aurora (which is two of the boxes I wanted) so I decided to pack it in and go home. I might go back this week, or just leave airmiles alone until we get back from out trip in less than two weeks.
> Once that is done I will kick into high gear to get my tickets for 2017 .


Hugs to you
Going shopping hungry makes me overspend,,,not having my list makes me crazy,,and being tired--well bababa turns ugly.
I tried to get out all day yesterday but had unexpected company to I am headed to Sobeys today.
Hopefully it turns out to be a good shopping trip.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Kellars

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not a bad weekend for me:
> 
> 40 miles at Sobeys, 95 at Lawtons, and another 95 from Lawtons next week once I hit $95 spent.
> 
> Question about PC Plus redeeming for giftcards. If I have $30 in points, can I get a $25 gift card for say Old Navy? Or do I have to redeem in $10 and $20 increments?



You  just add the gift card into your grocery purchase and redeem as many points (in $10 increments) as you desire.  I quite often buy GCs this way.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hugs to you
> Going shopping hungry makes me overspend,,,not having my list makes me crazy,,and being tired--well bababa turns ugly.
> I tried to get out all day yesterday but had unexpected company to I am headed to Sobeys today.
> Hopefully it turns out to be a good shopping trip.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel. You get it . It just wasn't going well and Sobeys is only 5 minutes from my house, so I can always go back this week. There was no point pushing it when I was close to tears over tea bags lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Kellars said:


> You  just add the gift card into your grocery purchase and redeem as many points (in $10 increments) as you desire.  I quite often buy GCs this way.



So I could buy the $25 gift card and then something else for $5 so it's $30.  Nice!


----------



## Debbie

Popped into Foodland today. There wasn't much on the flyer, but I had personalized coupons and 'Getmyoffers' and the spend $50 earn 5x base AM to be had. My 'savings % was only 11%, but I ended up  with 87 AM, plus $2.50 from Checkout 51. 
And I decided that I would try for _two_ flights for next year, so I have changed my goal.


----------



## bababear_50

Big shopping today
a few things I got
stocked up on regular tea and tea for stockings,,180airmiles
picked up two of the meatball meals 100 airmiles
sunlight dish soap x 2 15+4 19  airmiles
healthy choice frozen lunches 4= 20 airmiles
Billy Bee Honey= 10  airmiles
Our compliments pizza 15 airmiles
spend 100.00 and get 30 airmiles

racked up 425 airmiles.
All in all it was a good shopping day.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

How does the new multipler deal work? Lets say I spend $20 at old navy, which has a 2x miles. That gives me 1 base and 2 bonus miles.  Then, I play and win 5x the miles. What gets multiplied by 5? The 1 or the 2?


----------



## Debbie

On the coupon I used yesterday at Foodland, it was 5X the BASE points, so I imagine it would be the same.


----------



## mort1331

OT. For those who buy GC with their PC points or just need GC. Loblaws, Superstores have 10% off Google Play GC. Great for last minute xmas gifts or gifts in general.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm back in the game.  Took a couple of weeks off. My DS brought home a stray 19yr old friend who needed some redirection in life.  Got him back on a path to potential prosperity so I can focus on my AM hunting again.  It's good that things have been slow recently.  We really need a good week. Hope things pick up soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I'm back in the game.  Took a couple of weeks off. My DS brought home a stray 19yr old friend who needed some redirection in life.  Got him back on a path to potential prosperity so I can focus on my AM hunting again.  It's good that things have been slow recently.  We really need a good week. Hope things pick up soon.


*oh, we call those "bonus kids" bless your heart! So hard to parent someone else's child and i'm glad you were there for him! *

*Keep an eye on the first page if you get bogged down since i do my best to have links to coupons there, but you're right, it's been a rather dry spell. I haven't even made the trek to Sobey's because 1 hr roundtrip for less than 100 AM ain't worth it to us!!*


----------



## mort1331

So I know you are all saying that the points haven't been great for a few weeks. And you might know that I almost always go big for max points and don't like messing around for small stuff. Let me tell you about my adventure today at Sobeys.
Went for my regular shopping at the Superstore (pc points at 4x on MC) plus they price match. Well Sobeys had a number of well priced items that I wanted to price match. Going around the isles at Superstore they were out or very low on most of the things I wanted to price match. So I figured Sobeys is right across the street, I will swing by and purchase the price match things straight from them.
First thing I notice their buy $20 worth of produce Mon- THurs get a $10 GC is now up to Buying $30 for $10, big increase. Walk around and get the things I need, go to the cash check out. Spent $57.83 and received a grand total of 3AM.WOW.. Look OUT.
Now they know why I head down the street if there is nothing big on. Oh well at least our OJ and ground beef was cheap.


----------



## bababear_50

Keeping my fingers crossed for some good Sobeys or Foodland offers.............
OK and I would be Very happy if Metro posted something good.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Metro flyer looks like it actually has a couple things with bonuses that are decent, or at least that I will buy   Though I'm not sure I need 5 yogurt packs (to get 50 AM, $3.49 each so $17.45 for all 5, is that a good exchange? could be). I guess that depends on the expiry dates on them. Applesauce on sale 2/$5.00 and 8 bonus AM, not the best rate but my son loves that stuff and if I send it for lunch he actually eats it.

Hopefully I'll have the Sobeys flyer waiting when I get home tonight


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys for the Maritimes has buy a $50 iTunes card and get 60 miles. I'll be doing that one for a Christmas gift. Hopefully I get some good "Get My Offers" for Sobeys this week.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys for the Maritimes has buy a $50 iTunes card and get 60 miles. I'll be doing that one for a Christmas gift. Hopefully I get some good "Get My Offers" for Sobeys this week.



That would be a great Christmas gift for my nieces.... fingers crossed they have that or something similar in Ontario!


----------



## pigletto

Rexall Flyer is up and the Spend $50 get 100 airmiles is back. There seem to be bonus airmiles on tons of products in this flyer too, so you could get more bonus miles  with your $50 spend.


Link to the flyer on Saveland..

http://www.saveland.ca/RexallPharmaPlus/flyers/21719/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> That would be a great Christmas gift for my nieces.... fingers crossed they have that or something similar in Ontario!



Yup. My DS20 has a subscription to Apple Music, which is $9.99/month.  He will LOVE this gift!


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods flyer

Link to this week's Thrifty Foods flyer. Not great this week, at least not for me!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup. My DS20 has a subscription to Apple Music, which is $9.99/month.  He will LOVE this gift!



it is in Ontario's flyer as well! Nice to see that one. I wish I could do 2 $25 cards but I guess that's all they will get this year  

Not much else I noticed in the flyer. Rexall is looking much better!


----------



## bababear_50

I think I will do the 2x 50 meal deal at Sobeys,
Beef, carrots, beans. total $8.47


Hugs Mel
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I think I will do the 2x 50 meal deal at Sobeys,
> Beef, carrots, beans. total $8.47
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888



Me too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just received my targeted Rexall coupons for the next 2 weeks and with it comes the heads up for next week's bonus ... it will be for "Spend $40 get 60 AM" Once it's available without my card # attached I'll post a link, just thought i'd let you know ... not quite as good as this weekend's "Spend $50.00 get 100 AM" but if you either can't or choose not to shop till next week this will be out there!*


----------



## LoveDisneyDad

bgula said:


> Anyone know how long it usually takes BMO to post bonus airmiles from a credit card offer?  We were offered bonus miles if we spent a certain amount in September.  Still waiting for the miles to be posted.  Our rollover date is the 27th of the month, so I'm wondering if they'll appear on the next statement?


When I had a bonus 3,000 airmiles if I spent a certain amount within 3 months, Every time I hit a milestone in spending they would release miles (1000 at a time). I would always receive them on the 4th of every month. My account statement day was the 3rd of every month. I hope this helps.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone received their 25 bonus miles for taking the travel insurance quiz yet?


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone received their 25 bonus miles for taking the travel insurance quiz yet?


I just checked. I do not have that yet. I got my Thanksgiving day shop (5x base) last week, and thought that that was _quick_. I don't think I'll be earning much for a while. My pantry is stocked, there isn't _anything _on Foodland that I want, nothing at Rexall I need, and Sobeys is not close enough for me to visit. On that note, I did get my BMO update so will update my ticker.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone received their 25 bonus miles for taking the travel insurance quiz yet?



I was going to ask this very same question today.  Haven't received them on my account or my DH


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I also haven't received my 150 bonus miles from the Aug 5-Sept 12 Make 3 Purchases event...in fact, my Clinique purchase isn't even showing up as an airmileshops purchase, however, my other two (Old Navy and Indigo) have been added. I might have to fill out a missing miles form in order to get those 150 miles.

Side bar: Make sure you check your receipts at grocery and drug stores to ensure your miles are added. A few times I've had to go to the customer service at Sobeys to add my paper coupon miles, ditto for having to call My Offers to add those pesky buggers. It's annoying, but worth it


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I also haven't received my 150 bonus miles from the Aug 5-Sept 12 Make 3 Purchases event...in fact, my Clinique purchase isn't even showing up as an airmileshops purchase, however, my other two (Old Navy and Indigo) have been added. I might have to fill out a missing miles form in order to get those 150 miles.
> 
> Side bar: Make sure you check your receipts at grocery and drug stores to ensure your miles are added. A few times I've had to go to the customer service at Sobeys to add my paper coupon miles, ditto for having to call My Offers to add those pesky buggers. It's annoying, but worth it



I thought some of my paper coupons were missing this week as well.  Came home all set to call Sobey's. I reviewed my receipts more closely comparing it to my shopping list and sure enough the proper AM were there. I have found the help # for Sobey's to be quite helpful when I've arrived home only to discover missing AM from my receipt.

Ihear your frustration with the other offers.  I debate each time some of those offers come up because they can be a lot of work to keep track of and follow up on.


----------



## ottawamom

sorry double post my computer is acting up!


----------



## Marbel

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I also haven't received my 150 bonus miles from the Aug 5-Sept 12 Make 3 Purchases event...in fact, my Clinique purchase isn't even showing up as an airmileshops purchase, however, my other two (Old Navy and Indigo) have been added. I might have to fill out a missing miles form in order to get those 150 miles.



Same here. Amazon and Indigo are showing up but not Sephora. What a pain!


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
Sobeys Sterling silver stewing beef 50 point dinner offer.
You must buy a super saver package of the beef.
Mine was $9.91...carrots were 1.49 and beans were 1.29.
More than I expected spend ($12.69),,,,still not a bad deal for 50 airmiles.
In the crock pot stewing right now.
I think I will make a list of needs and see if I have enough for Rexall deal.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just went through my Christmas shopping list and I have 3 $25.00 gift cards left to buy and then all my Christmas gifts are bought. 
Here's hoping they do the Marks Work Wearhouse Gift Cards at Sobeys before Christmas.
Looks like I have enough things on my list for a quick shopping visit to Rexall tomorrow.
paper towels
laundry soap
bounce
envelopes
bleach
kleenex
Lysol wipes
diet pop
small bag chocolates
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


PS
I just noticed Hallmark has a
spend $10.00 on Hallmark products and get 20 bonus airmiles at Rexall.
Offer valid to Nov 3 2016.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our Sobeys had the Mark gift card deal on back in September: $50 GC get 70 miles.  I bought one of those towards DH's gifts.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I just went through my Christmas shopping list and I have 3 $25.00 gift cards left to buy and then all my Christmas gifts are bought.
> Here's hoping they do the Marks Work Wearhouse Gift Cards at Sobeys before Christmas.



 You are a true inspiration. I have barely started.  My son moves out in two weeks so we are busy shopping for his apartment. My bonus child leaves the same weekend so I'm busy preparing a box of food etc for him to take. Xmas shopping will have to wait till I'm back from Florida.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

With the current multiplier game on airmilesshops.ca, has anyone earned higher than 5x?  I log in each day and play using my account and my DH's, but don't ever seem to win more than the 5x.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With the current multiplier game on airmilesshops.ca, has anyone earned higher than 5x?  I log in each day and play using my account and my DH's, but don't ever seem to win more than the 5x.



No, that's the best I've done too.  I even got a 0 once.


----------



## Marbel

I got 10x today and promptly placed an order.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

10x???? I would too! That's why I'm holding out in doing any shopping right now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*
* Spend $40 get 60 AM *

*I just "won" yet another 2X the miles in the shopping contest, but like the rest of you holding out for BIGGER payouts *


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> With the current multiplier game on airmilesshops.ca, has anyone earned higher than 5x?  I log in each day and play using my account and my DH's, but don't ever seem to win more than the 5x.



I don't remember to play every day, but of the half-dozen or so times I've played, I've gotten 3x every single time.  Today I didn't even have to play.  It asked for my collector number, I clicked submit, and immediately got the "You've won 3x miles, play again in 12h" screen.  No game, no skill-testing question.  Not sure quite what happened there, but 3x seems to be my number!


----------



## Marbel

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 10x???? I would too! That's why I'm holding out in doing any shopping right now.


I know! I've been playing every day and getting 2x and 3x. Once I got 5x and wondered if I should go for it.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone else waiting on Sobeys points?
I am waiting on two weeks ago and last week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone else waiting on Sobeys points?
> I am waiting on two weeks ago and last week.
> Hugs Mel


*No, but i am waiting (not too patiently i might add) for the stupid minimum time to pass (what is it 60 for base & 120 for bonus?) so i can report a slew of miles from Metro. Our store had a massive renovation and I'm missing a 2 week chunk from late August/early September. We're talking about 200 here, so frustrating when they normally post within days!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, but i am waiting (not too patiently i might add) for the stupid minimum time to pass (what is it 60 for base & 120 for bonus?) so i can report a slew of miles from Metro. Our store had a massive renovation and I'm missing a 2 week chunk from late August/early September. We're talking about 200 here, so frustrating when they normally post within days!*



Best wishes that they post them for you soon Hon ,,i'm waiting on about 500 from Sobeys,,,usually they are done weekly,,,,,,,hopefully soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I upgraded my world mc to world elite a couple of weeks ago. 1 miles for every $10...plus, I get 1000 bonus miles.YAY


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone else waiting on Sobeys points?
> I am waiting on two weeks ago and last week.
> Hugs Mel



Sobeys normally post on Thursday morning, or late Wednesday on occasion, but their cut off date seems to have moved to earlier. I used to find that anything I bought by Friday would post the following week, now I have to wait two weeks. It's kind of annoying. I really prefer Rexall and Shell, they post the next day! Metro is hit or miss for me, sometimes they post Thursday like Sobeys, and sometimes I have to wait an extra week, longer if it's one of their special promotions that don't show up on the receipt (which I really don't like!)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The last couple of weeks Sobeys has been posting on Fridays, I even got a Friday night!

Side note: I just got my BMO World Elite miles posted for October and I earned 184


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I *won* 7 X on the Shop & Drop contest ... now the question is, do i shop today or wait it out for a 10 or even better 15???*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

oooh, I don't know. 7x is pretty great.  Maybe buy some stuff now, and hold off for more later?


----------



## sechelt

For folks going to DL, park hoppers dropped today.  They were 3600 for a five day and now 2750.  A huge difference.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So did the 5 & 7 day ones for Orlando.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2594611

Canadian Residents, don't let this ticket offer go!
Canadian Residents, save 25% on a 4-Day or longer _Magic Your Way_ Theme Park Tickets! Use our miles through February 28, 2017 to take advantage of this great offer! From 2,950 reward miles


----------



## Mollygirl21

sechelt said:


> For folks going to DL, park hoppers dropped today.  They were 3600 for a five day and now 2750.  A huge difference.



Whoa! I just checked and WDW 5 day passes are also down 2950! I was saving for one at 3550 so I am suddenly 600 AM closer! Now, if they would just post those AM from the summer pool promotion...


----------



## mort1331

wow that is great, I just got one 3 weeks ago, but good luck to all that can now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does the that mean the WDW can be used whenever? They just need to be purchased BY the end of Feb 2017?


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does the that mean the WDW can be used whenever? They just need to be purchased BY the end of Feb 2017?


From the airmiles overview: _The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire!_


----------



## Marbel

OMG Thank you thank you for mentioning this!! I would not have thought to check. I had enough miles for 2950 and just ordered!!!!   One 5-day base ticket on its way!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys normally post on Thursday morning, or late Wednesday on occasion, but their cut off date seems to have moved to earlier. I used to find that anything I bought by Friday would post the following week, now I have to wait two weeks. It's kind of annoying. I really prefer Rexall and Shell, they post the next day! Metro is hit or miss for me, sometimes they post Thursday like Sobeys, and sometimes I have to wait an extra week, longer if it's one of their special promotions that don't show up on the receipt (which I really don't like!)




Thanks for the information.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Wow I was just coming in here to say the same thing! Since when does airmiles ever LOWER the amount needed!?
I'm still 500 short for the 5 day pass, but I can do that in about two weeks. Well, three weeks I guess because I'll be in Florida next week. I hope this lasts awhile!


----------



## ottawamom

I am soooo upset.  If I had only waited to order my tickets I could have saved 2625AM (5 7day tickets).  Who would ever have thought that they would lower the amount needed like pigletto said. I suppose it could just as easily have gone the other way. Now if only AM would reduce the # of AM needed for my flights when I need them in 2018 I may be able to get over this


----------



## mort1331

I think we are all in shock, especially after they raised them last year. I would not expect this in other areas. Still go by the theory of grabbing my tickets as soon as I have enough points. 
Just like after you buy your plane tickets, dont look back at the sale, if you were not happy with the price the first time then you shouldnt have bought. Lets be happy (little jealous) of those who can take the advantage of this great discount.


----------



## Mollygirl21

It must be because of the Cdn resident sale on park passes from Disney right now...it makes sense that AM would pass those savings on to us. Still totally shocking that they did!! 

For those who cashed in recently, maybe call AM and see if they will do anything for you? That would eat at me until my pragmatic husband points out that free is still free and your efforts to collect enough AM should be celebrated!


----------



## ottawamom

As an afterthought. The discounted Canadian tickets will be vouchers that will need to be exchanged at the "gate" for real tickets. At least mine are actual tickets.  I was happy with the price I paid the first time.  It was a good deal. It's just upsetting when a better deal comes along not long after you've purchased.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> As an afterthought. The discounted Canadian tickets will be vouchers that will need to be exchanged at the "gate" for real tickets. At least mine are actual tickets.  I was happy with the price I paid the first time.  It was a good deal. It's just upsetting when a better deal comes along not long after you've purchased.


*And since it hasn't been confirmed if these vouchers can be bridged at the gate I wouldn't be impressed. We're adding hoppers to ours and more than likely extra days since our trip has morphed into almost 3 full weeks!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just chatted with Air Miles and no dice on getting refunded miles of the difference in cost.  I kinda figured that would happen, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just ordered my first of three US 2-day passes.  Air Miles balance back down to 186 miles.


----------



## bgula

This has probably already been answered, but I'll ask anyway.  If I get a US ticket, can I apply the value of it toward the renewal of an AP?  Or does US not do that like DW does?


----------



## hdrolfe

Those discounted tickets are nice, but they no longer have the 3-day tickets (which I realize were not part of the 25% off deal at WDW, and that the 5-day tickets are less than the 3-day were, but I was only planning on a short trip!). And I'm not sure if I can add park hoppers to them? I guess the hopper part isn't going to be 25% off like it is if I order them from Disney either. What to do... my kid wants to go on another cruise instead of a Disney trip! I wanted Disney lol. What kind of 6 (almost 7) year old doesn't want to go to Walt Disney World???


----------



## brandyleeann

I was also only planning to get three day tickets, but honestly, the five day tickets are LESS than the three day passes were.  

I have never ordered tickets but have been saving and saving for this reason.  

A previous post said that these are vouchers you have to exchange for tickets at the gate - that seems like a pain.  Does this mean they don't show up to add your My Disney Experience to get Fast Pass + and such?  I am planning WDW, not DL if that makes a difference.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Those discounted tickets are nice, but they no longer have the 3-day tickets (which I realize were not part of the 25% off deal at WDW, and that the 5-day tickets are less than the 3-day were, but I was only planning on a short trip!). And I'm not sure if I can add park hoppers to them? I guess the hopper part isn't going to be 25% off like it is if I order them from Disney either. What to do... my kid wants to go on another cruise instead of a Disney trip! I wanted Disney lol. What kind of 6 (almost 7) year old doesn't want to go to Walt Disney World???


*There's been reports of those vouchers "in the wild" yet and several of us have been trying to find out this information. Can these vouchers be bridged/upgraded or not? Not even sure about adding hoppers to them, I've asked several people, lots of different ways and no one knows the answer yet*


----------



## Donald - my hero

brandyleeann said:


> I was also only planning to get three day tickets, but honestly, the five day tickets are LESS than the three day passes were.
> 
> I have never ordered tickets but have been saving and saving for this reason.
> 
> A previous post said that these are vouchers you have to exchange for tickets at the gate - that seems like a pain.  Does this mean they don't show up to add your My Disney Experience to get Fast Pass + and such?  I am planning WDW, not DL if that makes a difference.


*Normally i hate sending people somewhere else to get information but this question is being discussed in detail in another thread. It's up to 11 pages long now but if you read thru it you will find out all the information that people have discovered up to this point. You can even see a picture of what you will get. Short answer YES you can attached them to your MDE*

* All about the Canadian Ticket Vouchers *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> What kind of 6 (almost 7) year old doesn't want to go to Walt Disney World???



We introduced our then DD7 to the world of cruising and it's all she talks about. I've been slowly introducing the idea of Walt Disney World to her so by the time our trip rolls around, she will be rearing to go!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We introduced our then DD7 to the world of cruising and it's all she talks about. I've been slowly introducing the idea of Walt Disney World to her so by the time our trip rolls around, she will be rearing to go!



I think I made a mistake when I took him on the first cruise  We spent a couple nights at Disney first and went to Animal Kingdom, which he loved. It seems to be the only park he really wants to go to. I like being able to relax on the cruise. But these deals (free Disney tickets! well using AM any way) is hard to pass up! He wasn't too keen on Magic Kingdom when we went this summer. I may just have to get whatever 5-day passes I can to keep at some for a trip any way (since they don't seem to expire until used).


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't see anything fabulous in Sobeys this week. If you like Golftown they again have the "buy a $50 golftown gift card and get 60 AM" I really wish they'd have the restaurant ones in on this as I could use that as gifts! No one I know golfs. Usual meal deals. Not sure the 50 AM one is worth it, bacon (for $7.99!) cooking onions (1.99) and organic white navy beans (1.99) the dry ones. So total price I'm sure it's great, but that's expensive bacon when they have the regular stuff on sale for $2.99.  Any way! 

Rexall is weird, they have a $30 30 AM on cosmetics but also a Get 100 AM when you use 285 Cash Miles for $30 (and for $30 you get a free $10 rexall gift card). But I don't have any cash miles, and even when I do I don't tend to save them up to that many... might be useful to someone though! 

Metro has a buy 2 cheese (5.99 each) get 25 AM, we use a lot of cheese so that one might be good for me.

And voila, c'est tout! Is that right? I'm learning French for work... and not very good at it yet


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those waiting for Sobeys miles, mine just got posted tonight.


----------



## Debbie

Have Sobeys or Foodland _ever _had the restaurant gift cards on deal for air miles?  Fingers crossed that, yes they have, and yes they will,  and it won't be the weeks that we are away in November.  Shoppers spend weekend should be coming up soon, shouldn't it? Or is that at the end of November? (I always miss it!)


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> I am soooo upset.  If I had only waited to order my tickets I could have saved 2625AM (5 7day tickets).  Who would ever have thought that they would lower the amount needed like pigletto said. I suppose it could just as easily have gone the other way. Now if only AM would reduce the # of AM needed for my flights when I need them in 2018 I may be able to get over this



We were all trying to get them ordered before they increased the price!  Yes, very unexpected they would go down.  I could've gotten the 7 day tickets for less AM than I ordered the 5 day, and be able to book FP for 7 days instead of 5!  Oh well....still free! I switched to cash a while back to be able to use towards starbucks gc, etc.  Not sure if I will switch back or not.  They've really scaled down on the rewards and I worry they will do away with tickets after I've been saving!


----------



## bababear_50

foodland flyer is looking better than Sobeys for me,,I will probably stock up on some pop for the holidays.
buy 3 cases 4.99 each  get 60 airmiles.
Yogurt buy 3  2.49 each get 50 airmiles.
I don't eat Bologna but buy 2 at 5.99 get 50 airmiles
assorted cleaning product spend 25.00 get 75 airmiles.
link here
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

all my sobeys points posted
thanks for the heads up
Hugs Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

Sobeys has the 95 bonus miles for $200 gift card promotion for today and tomorrow only.  Also have a bonus on Halloween treats today through Monday. $20 gets 20 AM, $30 gets 50 AM, $40 gets 95 AM, so I'm going to head there today.


----------



## bababear_50

Tinkershelly said:


> Sobeys has the 95 bonus miles for $200 gift card promotion for today and tomorrow only.  Also have a bonus on Halloween treats today through Monday. $20 gets 20 AM, $30 gets 50 AM, $40 gets 95 AM, so I'm going to head there today.


Hi Shelly
Where is this promotion located? I'm not seeing it in the Ontario flyer.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone has friends/relatives who collect with their miles expiring in December? Wouldn't it be kind of them to use their miles on us who need them for various theme park passes? lol


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Shelly
> Where is this promotion located? I'm not seeing it in the Ontario flyer.
> Hugs Mel



Sobey's Altantic. They start their flyer on Thursday.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Have Sobeys or Foodland _ever _had the restaurant gift cards on deal for air miles?  Fingers crossed that, yes they have, and yes they will,  and it won't be the weeks that we are away in November.  Shoppers spend weekend should be coming up soon, shouldn't it? Or is that at the end of November? (I always miss it!)



They did last year near Christmas, I bought some for my parents and sister's family. I think it was that one that is good at a bunch of places, and The Keg, different weeks.



bababear_50 said:


> foodland flyer is looking better than Sobeys for me,,I will probably stock up on some pop for the holidays.
> buy 3 cases 4.99 each  get 60 airmiles.
> Yogurt buy 3  2.49 each get 50 airmiles.
> I don't eat Bologna but buy 2 at 5.99 get 50 airmiles
> assorted cleaning product spend 25.00 get 75 airmiles.
> link here
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I wish I lived near a Foodland! I was hoping that is what they are putting in in Barrhaven, but I think it's going to be something else, a Freshco maybe?



bababear_50 said:


> all my sobeys points posted
> thanks for the heads up
> Hugs Mel



Mine hadn't this morning but hopefully by the time I get home!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I wish I lived near a Foodland! I was hoping that is what they are putting in in Barrhaven, but I think it's going to be something else, a Freshco maybe?



If you're in Barrhaven (Ottawa) you can drive 10min east through Manotick to the Foodland in Greely.  I often go there and then cross country to the Sobey's in Barrhaven to finish up my AM shopping for the week. Google maps it you'll see it's not far (worth it when they have a couple of good deals)


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> If you're in Barrhaven (Ottawa) you can drive 10min east through Manotick to the Foodland in Greely.  I often go there and then cross country to the Sobey's in Barrhaven to finish up my AM shopping for the week. Google maps it you'll see it's not far (worth it when they have a couple of good deals)



Thanks! I didn't know it was that close... I'll check it out


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> foodland flyer is looking better than Sobeys for me,,I will probably stock up on some pop for the holidays.
> buy 3 cases 4.99 each  get 60 airmiles.
> Yogurt buy 3  2.49 each get 50 airmiles.
> I don't eat Bologna but buy 2 at 5.99 get 50 airmiles
> assorted cleaning product spend 25.00 get 75 airmiles.
> link here
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thanks for the heads up.  I'll do a roadtrip tomorrow and take advantage of those deals.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else get the Thank You bonus of 25 miles for shopping at airmilesshops.ca?  Needs to be used by Oct. 31...


----------



## Debbie

Oooo. Two surprises today.  In the summer, I switched to Johnson Insurance with my RTO discounts. I knew that I got airmiles for the quote. I didn't realize that I get airmiles each month I pay. Not many, but every point counts.  Also, DH's hearing test points were added.


----------



## Tinkershelly

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Shelly
> Where is this promotion located? I'm not seeing it in the Ontario flyer.
> Hugs Mel


I'm in Nova Scotia, and I definitely got both 95 AM promotions last evening!  Which will give me more than enough miles for a 7 day WDW park ticket!  Happy birthday to me


----------



## bababear_50

Tinkershelly said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia, and I definitely got both 95 AM promotions last evening!  Which will give me more than enough miles for a 7 day WDW park ticket!  Happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday! to you!
and Congrats!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Can someone explain to me how to see the Metro flyer online? It looks like their format has changed? I used to be able to see what they had for airmiles but I can't figure out how to do that now with the new format.
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> Can someone explain to me how to see the Metro flyer online? It looks like their format has changed? I used to be able to see what they had for airmiles but I can't figure out how to do that now with the new format.
> Hugs Mel



Can you see it if you follow this link?

http://www.metro.ca/en/flyer


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> Can you see it if you follow this link?
> 
> http://www.metro.ca/en/flyer


Hi Hon
no the link doesn't show it in flyer form but I did find the flyer on saveland.ca
thanks for you help
hugs Mel
http://www.saveland.ca/Metro/flyers/


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Can someone explain to me how to see the Metro flyer online? It looks like their format has changed? I used to be able to see what they had for airmiles but I can't figure out how to do that now with the new format.
> Hugs Mel


*Oh i agree, it SUCKS now!!   terrible way to display it and there's no indication which products have Airmiles. For quite a long time they've given me an option to see "my personailzed flyer" and i always get this message(and it's stupid because it is our primary store)*
*Jacqueline, we have selected 0 flyer deals for you from the week's flyer. We do not have enough of your purchase history yet to display your list of personalized flyer deals. Keep shopping at Metro and remember to use your loyalty card to enjoy all the benefits of the program.*

* I liked being able to select just those products for my first glance -- do it with all the flyers. If we're lucky we get our bundle of flyers dropped at our door on Friday (supposed to come Thursday) other weeks not at all *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinkershelly said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia, and I definitely got both 95 AM promotions last evening!  Which will give me more than enough miles for a 7 day WDW park ticket!  Happy birthday to me


*That's a great birthday gift! *
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's next week's coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Oct 31st - Nov 3rd*


----------



## bababear_50

Did my Foodland trip today
3 yogurts 50
6 cases pop 120 (good thing my family drinks pop because I don't).
2 comet cleaners 3
2 snack pudding packs 5
a couple of Swanson tv dinners (on sale)2.49.
12 bonus for buying a case gingerale 12 (although I thought you couldn't get double airmiles on things)but I'm not complaining!
total spent
$52.30
total airmiles earned 192
a good shopping for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Did my Foodland trip today
> 3 yogurts 50
> 6 cases pop 120 (good thing my family drinks pop because I don't).
> 2 comet cleaners 3
> 2 snack pudding packs 5
> a couple of Swanson tv dinners (on sale)2.49.
> 12 bonus for buying a case gingerale 12 (although I thought you couldn't get double airmiles on things)but I'm not complaining!
> total spent
> $52.30
> total airmiles earned 192
> a good shopping for me.
> Hugs Mel


So glad you posted what you bought. At first glance, I didn't see the yogurts and the pop. I'll pick up the pop for our extended family Christmas dinner.


----------



## NorthernGrl

I hit foodland yesterday too.  Spent a little over $75 and walked out with 200+ miles.
Did all of the deals on the skinny front page (yogurt, pop, toilet paper, bologna) plus a few smaller ones that were 2 and 3 AM.  One loaded offer for spend $75, get 25.
Not too shabby.
Not the cheapest prices on the toilet paper, but not horrible, and with 4 kids in the house, we'll use it!
My weird hubby and kids have already fried the bologna and ate it with their breakfasts! lol


----------



## Debbie

Next year, we're doing the Rocky Mountaineer, so needed a flight from London to Vancouver and then from Calgary to London. I bought the first leg with my WJ World Elite MC with the companion fare. I'm hoping now for the return flight via Air Miles. So....I've updated my ticker, and we are well on our way to getting those flights!


----------



## Tinkershelly

You all have inspired me to take Air Miles collecting seriously and I now officially have enough points for a 7-day WDW park ticket and am now a gold collector!  Kind of unbelievable since I only started to be serious at the beginning of October.  I'm officially hooked and I have you all to thank for the inspiration!


----------



## bababear_50

800 to go to get to my ticket for for Universal Orlando 2017.
Hoping to do it before Christmas and then switch back to cash collecting,,,I need more star bucks GC.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Tinkershelly said:


> You all have inspired me to take Air Miles collecting seriously and I now officially have enough points for a 7-day WDW park ticket and am now a gold collector!  Kind of unbelievable since I only started to be serious at the beginning of October.  I'm officially hooked and I have you all to thank for the inspiration!



Yep your hooked,,well done Hon!
Love your ticker by the way.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My husband thinks it's hilarious all of the hoops I jump through to earn miles.  I keep reminding him that he is reaping the rewards of my sleuthing as well...he doesn't have much to say at that point LOL


----------



## mab2012

pigletto said:


> Wow I was just coming in here to say the same thing! Since when does airmiles ever LOWER the amount needed!?



Nice to see my procrastination pay off for a change.  

Seriously, I feel for those of you who ordered tickets recently.  Free is free, but Air Miles are a form of currency and it's always frustrating to see prices drop right after you bought something.  I have been meaning to cash in some miles, but I've been dithering over whether to get the 5-day or 7-day pass, and didn't get around to doing anything at all.  If it makes any of you feel better, Air Miles did not pass on the whole 25% discount.  The adult 5d pass came down by about 17%, and the 7d by about 14%.  For those who care, this actually makes the 5d pass the better value now, calculated against the discounted Disney rate.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just want to make sure I'm correct with what I'm reading about redeeming my am for Disney tickets.  So if I purchase the tickets, they are good for a couple of years????  I have enough miles for one ticket now, and if I push it, I could probably collect enough for 2 more by the time the end of February comes.  These tickets have no expiration date?  So if I can't convince the hubby that we can afford to do this until 2018, those tickets I bought will still be good to use? 
I'm a frugal person, but our boys would LOVE to do a trip to Disney and Universal.  But in order to do it, I want to use as many AM I can collect, plus points on our credit card for flights and hotels.  Since I have tapped out all our miles for my upcoming trip with the DD in 25 days


----------



## Aladora

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just want to make sure I'm correct with what I'm reading about redeeming my am for Disney tickets.  So if I purchase the tickets, they are good for a couple of years????  I have enough miles for one ticket now, and if I push it, I could probably collect enough for 2 more by the time the end of February comes.  These tickets have no expiration date?  So if I can't convince the hubby that we can afford to do this until 2018, those tickets I bought will still be good to use?
> I'm a frugal person, but our boys would LOVE to do a trip to Disney and Universal.  But in order to do it, I want to use as many AM I can collect, plus points on our credit card for flights and hotels.  Since I have tapped out all our miles for my upcoming trip with the DD in 25 days



WDW tickets have no expiry date but the DL ones are good until the end of 2017.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> WDW tickets have no expiry date but the DL ones are good until the end of 2017.



Thanks...we would be going to Disney World not Disney Land.  Just wanted to make sure about purchases with my AM since we probably won't be going until 2018


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just want to make sure I'm correct with what I'm reading about redeeming my am for Disney tickets.  So if I purchase the tickets, they are good for a couple of years????  I have enough miles for one ticket now, and if I push it, I could probably collect enough for 2 more by the time the end of February comes.  These tickets have no expiration date?  So if I can't convince the hubby that we can afford to do this until 2018, those tickets I bought will still be good to use?
> I'm a frugal person, but our boys would LOVE to do a trip to Disney and Universal.  But in order to do it, I want to use as many AM I can collect, plus points on our credit card for flights and hotels.  Since I have tapped out all our miles for my upcoming trip with the DD in 25 days



My next big family trip is in 2018.  I've got my tickets ready to go through AM.  Saving for the flights now but I've taken a slight detour as my DS2 wants to use some AM for flights out west to ski this winter.


----------



## shaynar

Wow I can't believe I just got a credit card just to get the sign up bonus.  Did I just kill my credit? 

I just got approved for the amex - 2000 air miles when you spend $500 in the first 3 months. Do I just cancel it afterwards? Advice please!


----------



## bababear_50

shaynar said:


> Wow I can't believe I just got a credit card just to get the sign up bonus.  Did I just kill my credit?
> 
> I just got approved for the amex - 2000 air miles when you spend $500 in the first 3 months. Do I just cancel it afterwards? Advice please!



Hi Shaynar
I did the same thing a few months ago.
I bought all my Christmas gift cards with it.Then I paid it off. I will hold it for 6 months before cancelling it. I would read the fine print on terms and conditions. I couldn't find any for the 2000 bonus deal but I don't want to guarantee that. I do think for the higher priced bonus one there is a time limit.
read here
https://www.bmo.com/pdf/AIRMILES_TermsConditions_EN.pdf

Have fun collecting
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just keep it for 10-11 months, then cancel it.  I think that is what most of us on here are likely doing with that glorious 2,000 miles AMEX...


----------



## Donald - my hero

shaynar said:


> Wow I can't believe I just got a credit card just to get the sign up bonus.  Did I just kill my credit?
> 
> I just got approved for the amex - 2000 air miles when you spend $500 in the first 3 months. Do I just cancel it afterwards? Advice please!


*No you didn't just "kill your credit" One of the ways you can actually build your credit rating is to USE your credit cards. So long as you pay the full balance when the bill arrives, you are establishing that you are able to carry debt and re-pay it in a timely fashion. Just be aware that if you hold a bunch of cards and don't use them you are increasing your exposure -- even if you have no balance on the cards you still have the potential of "spending" the total of all your limits.  *

*Like others have said, read the fine print carefully for information regarding the minimum time you need to keep the card before you cancel the card but shouldn't be a problem.*


----------



## shaynar

thanks everyone!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm a little sad about the Sobeys deals for this week. They seem to have done away with the 25 and 50 AM meals!!  There is a "get 20AM when you purchase a $100 Visa gift card", and a few other deals. Highest seems to be buy two Cat Chow ($5.99 each) and get 50 AM. Sadly my cats don't eat Cat Chow. It looks like they are really promoting their "everyday" prices, which to be honest do seem to be good prices. Metro looks about the same. Rexall has "3 days only! Get 100AM when you spend $80, 60AM for $60 or 40AM for $40"


----------



## ottawamom

I hope the meal deal thing isn't gone forever, I rely on those to boost my weekly total.  In a way I'm glad it looks like a slow week as I am now living out of a bar fridge until my new one arrives.  No stocking up on perishable items for me for a while.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm a little sad about the Sobeys deals for this week. They seem to have done away with the 25 and 50 AM meals!!  There is a "get 20AM when you purchase a $100 Visa gift card", and a few other deals. Highest seems to be buy two Cat Chow ($5.99 each) and get 50 AM. Sadly my cats don't eat Cat Chow. It looks like they are really promoting their "everyday" prices, which to be honest do seem to be good prices. Metro looks about the same. Rexall has "3 days only! Get 100AM when you spend $80, 60AM for $60 or 40AM for $40"


Hi Hon
Thanks for taking the time to post,,I am sad about the meal deals also.
Maybe Foodland will have something.(fingers crossed).
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Here's hoping that we will be bombarded with a plethora of bonus offers leading up to Christmas


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> I'm a little sad about the Sobeys deals for this week. They seem to have done away with the 25 and 50 AM meals!!  There is a "get 20AM when you purchase a $100 Visa gift card", and a few other deals. Highest seems to be buy two Cat Chow ($5.99 each) and get 50 AM. Sadly my cats don't eat Cat Chow. It looks like they are really promoting their "everyday" prices, which to be honest do seem to be good prices. Metro looks about the same. Rexall has "3 days only! Get 100AM when you spend $80, 60AM for $60 or 40AM for $40"


I havent seen the flyer yet, but if this is the deal then it could be a good one. This is one of those "FREEMONEY" deals. And if there is no limits, I will be stocking up.
Here is my thoughts when these come up.
GULP never mind, cancel all thoughts. LOL . I thought it was 200 AM for $100GC. But for 20AM doesnt even cover the activation fee. 
And back to the baseball game.


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking outside the box here.
Will local humane societies take Purina Cat Chow as a donation?
A little xmas present for our furry friends.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> I havent seen the flyer yet, but if this is the deal then it could be a good one. This is one of those "FREEMONEY" deals. And if there is no limits, I will be stocking up.
> Here is my thoughts when these come up.
> GULP never mind, cancel all thoughts. LOL . I thought it was 200 AM for $100GC. But for 20AM doesnt even cover the activation fee.
> And back to the baseball game.



If it was 200AM I'd be more excited about it  I am still hoping we'll get some good deals before Christmas though!  I am about 250 AM from an adult ticket now. I have been slacking.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking outside the box here.
> Will local humane societies take Purina Cat Chow as a donation?
> A little xmas present for our furry friends.
> Hugs Mel



When I worked at a certain grocery store, we would donate the damaged or returned bags of food to our local SPCA and other private run animal rescues.  I don't see why they wouldn't.  They are always needing additional supplies.


----------



## bgula

Quick question.  When you use the Rexall bonus coupons, how long in general does it take for them to post the AM's?  I've got one that I did end of September that still hasn't been posted.


----------



## DilEmma

bgula said:


> Quick question.  When you use the Rexall bonus coupons, how long in general does it take for them to post the AM's?  I've got one that I did end of September that still hasn't been posted.


Rexall Airmiles generally post the following day (including bonus coupon offers). Exceptions would be the bonus redemption miles offers - like last week's 'earn 100 bonus Airmiles when you redeem 285 Airmiles for $30 in store'. Those Airmiles will take a while to post.


----------



## bgula

No, this was a spend $40 get 60 AM.  Thing is, if I go thru the airmiles site, they're probably going to say I have to wait 120 days before I can file missing AM's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> No, this was a spend $40 get 60 AM.  Thing is, if I go thru the airmiles site, they're probably going to say I have to wait 120 days before I can file missing AM's.


*Rexall usually posts within 24 hours for me (even on a Sunday morning once!) Was your Pre-Tax total $40? If not you won't get those miles.*

* This is not considered a "bonus offer" that you need to wait 120 days to report -- those are ones that come from "Head Office" or Airmiles directly and it will state clearly in the flyer if they won't appear immediately. *

* Did the 60 AM show up on your receipt? Did you have any other AM amounts on your receipt that did post to your account? IF they are on your receipt and you spent the correct amount you only need to wait 60 days to send in the report for missing miles. Hopefully they will appear soon for you, i just FINALLY had over 500 missing miles post from Metro with the phrase "adjustment" 10 days before i could report them missing.*


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall usually posts within 24 hours for me (even on a Sunday morning once!) Was your Pre-Tax total $40? If not you won't get those miles.*
> 
> * This is not considered a "bonus offer" that you need to wait 120 days to report -- those are ones that come from "Head Office" or Airmiles directly and it will state clearly in the flyer if they won't appear immediately. *
> 
> * Did the 60 AM show up on your receipt? Did you have any other AM amounts on your receipt that did post to your account? IF they are on your receipt and you spent the correct amount you only need to wait 60 days to send in the report for missing miles. Hopefully they will appear soon for you, i just FINALLY had over 500 missing miles post from Metro with the phrase "adjustment" 10 days before i could report them missing.*



I did have $40 pre-tax and no, they didn't show on the receipt.  The girl at the checkout said that they don't show up on the receipt, but would be credited later.  The 1 AM that I did get on the receipt has already posted to my account.  OK, so I guess I'll file at the end of November if they don't show up.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
coinstar
see link
cash in $40 or more in coins at Metro coinstar machine and get a ten dollar store coupon.     
http://www.saveland.ca/uploads_user/1000/31/270165.jpg

link to saveland Metro flyer
http://www.saveland.ca/Metro/flyer/21892/270156/#top-flyer


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for all the WDW ticket Air Miles gurus.....we do not have a WDW trip planned but hope to visit in 2017. Right now, I have enough AM to get two 5 day base tickets....should I get the two 5 day base tickets now and then add PH and possibly some extra days when we go (if we decide to stay for more than a week) or should I buy one 7 day base ticket and continue saving until I have enough for another 7 day?   I have about 250 miles that will expire early next year.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Since I have tapped out all our miles for my upcoming trip with the DD in 25 days



I don't know why I didn't clue in sooner. Looks like you're going to be in the World the same time I am (Nov 26-Dec 3). I hope we have great weather


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> I don't know why I didn't clue in sooner. Looks like you're going to be in the World the same time I am (Nov 26-Dec 3). I hope we have great weather



I hope so as well.  I keep looking to see the forecasted weather.  Soon it will show up on the 14 day trend.  I'm starting to get excited now!!!


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for all the WDW ticket Air Miles gurus.....we do not have a WDW trip planned but hope to visit in 2017. Right now, I have enough AM to get two 5 day base tickets....should I get the two 5 day base tickets now and then add PH and possibly some extra days when we go (if we decide to stay for more than a week) or should I buy one 7 day base ticket and continue saving until I have enough for another 7 day?   I have about 250 miles that will expire early next year.  Thanks in advance


I am more of a bird in the had kind of guy. If your not sure about if you would use the 7 days, then get the 2 5days. Just as they went down in price, they can shoot right back up without notice. Then you could be short a bunch more points.
The downside to the 5 days is if you wanted more days you have to add them there and you cant get advance FPs for those extra days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The duck is quietly pouting here ... my weekly e-mail from Rexall included the dreaded words*
*Your handpicked Rexall offers are ready and now they're available *
*on AIR MILES® Load + Go. No more clipping coupons!  *
*We received notice last week that we are one of the lucky guinea pigs for this wonderful new method of earning AM (notice the sarcasm font there  ) and i was hoping i could avoid accepting this, Alas, no such luck. No longer will i be able to print out multiple coupons to use .. not even clear if i can use the Spend $30 get 50 AM more than once (which is this upcoming offer BTW) It also means i won't be able to share the coupon link for that so someone will have to get it me to include in the first post.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heads up to all of you Foodland shoppers! If you use Interac Flash you'll be earning some bonus miles!*

*Earning AIR MILES® Reward Miles has never been easier! Simply use Interac Flash at Foodland, and each time you spend $50 or more you'll receive 4x Base Miles. 

Interac Flash is the fast, secure way to use your own money and now, even more rewarding. 

Just load this offer to your AIR MILES card to keep earning Reward Miles until December 29th. *
*Not sure how to load this offer if you don't get the e-mail, this was a separate email about 30 minutes ago*


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email about signing up for Bay points and getting 100 AM by linking them, but you have to spend $50 at the Bay by Nov 24th (I think). Something to look into if you shop there I guess? I don't shop there, too expensive for me


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Your handpicked Rexall offers are ready and now they're available *
> *on AIR MILES® Load + Go. No more clipping coupons! *





Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up to all of you Foodland shoppers! If you use Interac Flash you'll be earning some bonus miles!*
> 
> *Earning AIR MILES® Reward Miles has never been easier! Simply use Interac Flash at Foodland, and each time you spend $50 or more you'll receive 4x Base Miles. *
> 
> *Interac Flash is the fast, secure way to use your own money and now, even more rewarding. *
> 
> *Just load this offer to your AIR MILES card to keep earning Reward Miles until December 29th. *
> *Not sure how to load this offer if you don't get the e-mail, this was a separate email about 30 minutes ago*


We must be on the same email lists.  I got these today, too. Since I don't frequent Rexall, I'm actually okay with the "add to card" feature. Now, though, sorting through all the deals: Foodland, Sobeys, Rexall, AirMiles, Checkout51 just got a wee bit more complicated/time consuming.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Safeway shoppers ---- there's a coupon in your flyers good for this weekend only Spend $95 and get either 95 AM OR a $10.00  giftcard A glance thru the rest of the flyer shows several other decent offers too!*

* Safeway weekend offer *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> I am more of a bird in the had kind of guy. If your not sure about if you would use the 7 days, then get the 2 5days. Just as they went down in price, they can shoot right back up without notice. Then you could be short a bunch more points.
> The downside to the 5 days is if you wanted more days you have to add them there and you cant get advance FPs for those extra days.



Thanks...I will go with your suggestion about ordering the two 5 day tickets...

edited to add:  Just realized that my latest AMEX posted (with my large car repair bill) and now I am only 300 AM away from being able to order two 7 day tickets...I just checked and it says you have until February 28, 2017 to order the tickets....and we have a Disney Cruise at the end of November....I think I am going to take my chances and hold off for those additional 300 AM so I can get the two 7 day tickets and then we can plan either a 10 or 14 day trip to WDW....


----------



## Labsie

Yahweh said:


> I ordered an air-miles ticket a few weeks ago and it was here within 5 day.  They express post it.


Can you link your airmiles waltdisney world tickets to your magic bands in advance so you can pre-book your fastpasses


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Labsie said:


> Can you link your airmiles waltdisney world tickets to your magic bands in advance so you can pre-book your fastpasses


Yes you can.


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks...I will go with your suggestion about ordering the two 5 day tickets...
> 
> edited to add:  Just realized that my latest AMEX posted (with my large car repair bill) and now I am only 300 AM away from being able to order two 7 day tickets...I just checked and it says you have until February 28, 2017 to order the tickets....and we have a Disney Cruise at the end of November....I think I am going to take my chances and hold off for those additional 300 AM so I can get the two 7 day tickets and then we can plan either a 10 or 14 day trip to WDW....


Sounds good, but you can order the one 7 day now, to make sure. |I think that feb 28th day is when the discount at WDW is for. I myself just cant trust AM not to up the points before that. I hope they dont, but get the one for sure at lower, then once you have the extra 300 grab the second.
|OT you have to let me know about the cruise, we are set for our first ever in march, and I have never felt such a rookie before.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I was in Sobeys (Nova Scotia) yesterday for a few items and thought I came out pretty good.  $76.56 for 76 miles earned.  There is a "spend $60 get 20 bonus miles" offer that I loaded from the Sobeys app, and buy 1 Tassimo coffee pods and get 15 bonus miles which I thought was pretty good.  But the best offer of the day was buy 2 packages of Excel gum at $1.11 each and get 10 bonus miles.  This one wasn't advertised and is good until December!  And I paid for it with the gift cards I bought over the past couple of "buy $200 in gift cards and get 95 bonus miles" offers. 

And I'm going to follow your advice and order my 7 day WDW ticket today.  It's going to make my account look pretty pathetic but I'll definitely have something awesome to show for it.


----------



## usetheforceluke

I'm sort of bummed that the Sobey's flyer doesn't have the bonus AM recipes.  We did o.k. with them.  Which brings to mind that if Sobey's brings them back and they run out of one of the major ingredients in the recipe (or any other product I can assume), then go to the Customer desk and get a raincheck for the item.  They will also raincheck the AM that was supposed to be attached to the item.  Favorite cashier told us this hint.

This weeks Metro flyer has a 'Get 25 AM when you use 95 or more Cash miles' offer.  I'm told this is worth $10.00  Last page of the flyer has a 3 for $5.00 offer for Crispy minis Rice Cakes or Stax Chips with a buy 3 get 10 AM.  I not overly partial to rice cakes, but I'll eat them in a pinch.  So, if you *do* happen to like them, and you have the cash miles, then buy two lots of three using the cash miles, and basically get 45 AM for $0.00.  There are a few other offers in the flyer, so it may be worth a visit.

Finally, our Sobeys has been offering 1LB Becel, buy 2 get 8 AM.  I happened to think to look at the expiry date, and it's March, 2017, so we'll be stocking up the lower shelf of the fridge if they don't expire for five months. We go through about one a week for the two of us.

Jim.


----------



## mort1331

usetheforceluke said:


> I'm sort of bummed that the Sobey's flyer doesn't have the bonus AM recipes.  We did o.k. with them.  Which brings to mind that if Sobey's brings them back and they run out of one of the major ingredients in the recipe (or any other product I can assume), then go to the Customer desk and get a raincheck for the item.  They will also raincheck the AM that was supposed to be attached to the item.  Favorite cashier told us this hint.
> 
> This weeks Metro flyer has a 'Get 25 AM when you use 95 or more Cash miles' offer.  I'm told this is worth $10.00  Last page of the flyer has a 3 for $5.00 offer for Crispy minis Rice Cakes or Stax Chips with a buy 3 get 10 AM.  I not overly partial to rice cakes, but I'll eat them in a pinch.  So, if you *do* happen to like them, and you have the cash miles, then buy two lots of three using the cash miles, and basically get 45 AM for $0.00.  There are a few other offers in the flyer, so it may be worth a visit.
> 
> Finally, our Sobeys has been offering 1LB Becel, buy 2 get 8 AM.  I happened to think to look at the expiry date, and it's March, 2017, so we'll be stocking up the lower shelf of the fridge if they don't expire for five months. We go through about one a week for the two of us.
> 
> Jim.


Just to clarify, the $10 is the 95AM in the cash account. the 25AM you get in return is approx $2.50 worth. So if you have a cash account then you are getting a 25% return


----------



## Mollygirl21

FYI...there is an offer on the AM site homepage for a bonus 250 AM if you book a hotel through their travel hub. Even if you don't have any travel planned, with holiday parties coming up, you might be able to use it. We're going to an event in Halifax this weekend and planned to stay in over night so I just booked the Delta and got 310 AM


----------



## Aladora

Best ROI for Airmiles ever! The lady in front of me at Thrifty Foods had a $300 bill and when the cashier asked if she collected AM she said no. I looked at the cashier and said that I collected so the woman let me scan my card! Free Airmiles, yay! All that it cost me was a bit of patience waiting for the cashier to ring through the fairly large order.


----------



## mort1331

Aladora said:


> Best ROI for Airmiles ever! The lady in front of me at Thrifty Foods had a $300 bill and when the cashier asked if she collected AM she said no. I looked at the cashier and said that I collected so the woman let me scan my card! Free Airmiles, yay! All that it cost me was a bit of patience waiting for the cashier to ring through the fairly large order.


As mommy always says, you never know unless you ask. worse they can do is say no. good work


----------



## Aladora

mort1331 said:


> As mommy always says, you never know unless you ask. worse they can do is say no. good work



Totally my life motto!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> Sounds good, but you can order the one 7 day now, to make sure. |I think that feb 28th day is when the discount at WDW is for. I myself just cant trust AM not to up the points before that. I hope they dont, but get the one for sure at lower, then once you have the extra 300 grab the second.
> |OT you have to let me know about the cruise, we are set for our first ever in march, and I have never felt such a rookie before.



You will LOVE DCL....our cruise in November will be #23...what ship are you sailing on?  Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have.


----------



## pigletto

Mollygirl21 said:


> FYI...there is an offer on the AM site homepage for a bonus 250 AM if you book a hotel through their travel hub. Even if you don't have any travel planned, with holiday parties coming up, you might be able to use it. We're going to an event in Halifax this weekend and planned to stay in over night so I just booked the Delta and got 310 AM


I'll go check where our basketball tournaments are and see if I need to book anything soon. Great deal!

I was so disappointed to get home from vacation and see that rotten Sobey's flyer. I hope that is not a sign of things to come. 
I'll see what my Monday Rexall coupon is. I am so close to a second 5 day ticket, I'd like to hurry it up and just get the rest of the miles.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Question for the experts.  I was remiss in collecting most of the year and are in danger of retaining my Onyx status.  I got an offer from Air Miles that if I get 1050 miles in November, I can keep my Onyx for next year.  Are there any credit card offers that I can apply for that will post quickly?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

usetheforceluke said:


> I'm sort of bummed that the Sobey's flyer doesn't have the bonus AM recipes.



My Sobeys (NS) had the meal deal offers this week, I bought the chicken thighs ($1.77/lb), Broccoli crowns ($3.79 - ridiculous price), and Our Compliments Soya Sauce for 25 miles.  

Earned 97 miles this week, thanks to My Offers redemptions!

I'm also up to $40+ on PC Plus points, and $30+ on Optimum points


----------



## bababear_50

I am down with a wicked sinus infection but I managed to hike in to Sobeys and get 4 bags of 
Purina Naturals cat food for the Humane society (100 airmiles). I picked up a few targeted offers and some packages of Uncle Bens Rice.(buy 3 get 10 airmiles.)
Total airmiles 168.
Anyone have any remedies for an eye that is watering constantly?
I hope rexall has a half decent offer this week as my kleenex supply is running out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am down with a wicked sinus infection but I managed to hike in to Sobeys and get 4 bags of
> Purina Naturals cat food for the Humane society (100 airmiles). I picked up a few targeted offers and some packages of Uncle Bens Rice.(buy 3 get 10 airmiles.)
> Total airmiles 168.
> Anyone have any remedies for an eye that is watering constantly?
> I hope rexall has a half decent offer this week as my kleenex supply is running out.
> Hugs Mel



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> Question for the experts.  I was remiss in collecting most of the year and are in danger of retaining my Onyx status.  I got an offer from Air Miles that if I get 1050 miles in November, I can keep my Onyx for next year.  Are there any credit card offers that I can apply for that will post quickly?



Hi
Here is one that I know of.

http://www.bmosobeys.com/en/no-fee-mastercard

500 miles with your first purchase
3x miles for the first 3 months.


BMO
800 bonus airmiles
https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/c...?cards_mid=6514054&ecid=af-DT28230CC4-SMBMO19


Here are another 2 but there turnaround time is alot longer
and there are purchasing stipulations,,the world elite has a yearly fee.
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=22800188&changeLocale=en_CA



Here is an article which discusses the various cards offered with airmiles
http://www.greedyrates.ca/blog/comp...cards-bmo-american-express-best/#.WCADmvkrK1s


For me I find Rexall Pharmacy ,then Sobeys Grocery
are the ones which post the fastest.
Hugs Mel


Edited to add
You need to read the terms and conditions as it looks like it may take up to 45 days for these points to post.
Also there is purchase stipulations on some of the cards.
https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/c...4054&ecid=af-DT28230CC4-SMBMO19#terms-overlay


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK gang, I'm going to need so help here because I'm no longer getting links for the Rexall weekly coupon. I *KNOW* that this week it's Spend $30.00 get 50 AM but since it's loaded onto my card it won't help anyone else. SO, if someone gets that in an email link, can you post it here so i can stick it on the first page? I'd like to be able to keep offering help to those who might be joining the train.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK gang, I'm going to need so help here because I'm no longer getting links for the Rexall weekly coupon. I *KNOW* that this week it's Spend $30.00 get 50 AM but since it's loaded onto my card it won't help anyone else. SO, if someone gets that in an email link, can you post it here so i can stick it on the first page? I'd like to be able to keep offering help to those who might be joining the train.*



Hi Hon 
I sent you my email ,,,but I just realized it has no spend 30 get 50 in it,,,,sorry Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

And I need the darn thing cause I'm out of tissues and advil and ginger ale.
Hopefully someone else can post it.
Hugs Mel


this is the $5.00 off when you spend $25.00
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2016.pdf


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK gang, I'm going to need so help here because I'm no longer getting links for the Rexall weekly coupon. I *KNOW* that this week it's Spend $30.00 get 50 AM but since it's loaded onto my card it won't help anyone else. SO, if someone gets that in an email link, can you post it here so i can stick it on the first page? I'd like to be able to keep offering help to those who might be joining the train.*


I didn't get one this week. This stinks. Between this and the horrible Sobey's week I am not getting anything.


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> I didn't get one this week. This stinks. Between this and the horrible Sobey's week I am not getting anything.


Nothing here, either. I even went through my trash on all of my emails to see if I had accidentally deleted it. I agree, there isn't much for us, and I think that I'm going to be stuck in 1982 for a while, since we are heading on vacation soon.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sorry I didn't get the Rexall coupon, I have the load and go thing so I guess I don't get them any more.

I just got an interesting email from Shell for airmiles. Every time I fill up at two nearby locations (email is specific) I will get a bonus 10 AM (for minimum 25L purchase) to a maximum of 250 AM between now and Jan 1, 2017.  I think that's a nice deal! not that I will come close to getting gas 25 times between now and then though


----------



## jenilynn

Not sure if the link will work

https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=d21932ca2f45591d6ef321a2e399326d

if not I can email the coupon to whomever wants it


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I had my first Rexall shopping trip with my Load and Go  offers so i figured i should report.*
*1) I had to go uber-old school and write down my offers to make sure i didn't miss anything -- don't own a smart phone BOO*
*2) Checked my receipt before i left the store -- all I expected present & accounted for*
*3) Checked my "dashboard" and all my offers are still "loaded" and ready to use, so clearly not like Sobey's My Offers which are one shot deals, great for those of us who like to do multiple sales.*
*3) My miles have posted (within 24 hours still!!) but the bonus 50 for spending $30.00 are now obviously posting as a true "bonus" and won't show up till *whenever**
@Debbie *You must be super proud of that picture *


----------



## Donald - my hero

jenilynn said:


> Not sure if the link will work
> 
> https://squ.airmiles.ca/Rexall_Coupons/index.php/GetCoupon?id=d21932ca2f45591d6ef321a2e399326d
> 
> if not I can email the coupon to whomever wants it


* The link works fine but it takes me to a coupon that was good in October ?*


----------



## jenilynn

Donald - my hero said:


> * The link works fine but it takes me to a coupon that was good in October ?*




Whoops sorry about that, I was trying to search my email for the coupon you were looking for. It seems the last time I got one was good until November 3rd. I will post if I get a new one


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had my first Rexall shopping trip with my Load and Go  offers so i figured i should report.*
> *1) I had to go uber-old school and write down my offers to make sure i didn't miss anything -- don't own a smart phone BOO*
> *2) Checked my receipt before i left the store -- all I expected present & accounted for*
> *3) Checked my "dashboard" and all my offers are still "loaded" and ready to use, so clearly not like Sobey's My Offers which are one shot deals, great for those of us who like to do multiple sales.*
> *3) My miles have posted (within 24 hours still!!) but the bonus 50 for spending $30.00 are now obviously posting as a true "bonus" and won't show up till *whenever**
> @Debbie *You must be super proud of that picture *


Not me, but certainly, the hairstyle was. LOL


----------



## buyerbrad

Where/how do I see my loaded Rexall coupons?


----------



## bababear_50

Now now ladies 
I have super thick hair and still have a "shaggy" hair style--well not as long as the one in the picture.
Hoping for some good news on the next Sobeys flyer????
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Where/how do I see my loaded Rexall coupons?


*This is a slow roll-out to a select few collectors (must admit i'm not terribly happy with the fact that they almost insist you have a smartphone though!)*

*To get targeted offers from any & all sponsors you need to make sure you've done 2 things:*
*1) sign up for the store emails -- some offers come directly from the stores themselves & others from Airmiles*
*2) you MUST click the one box on your Airmiles profile  it hides off to one side under your email address:*
*  Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time.*

*The more you shop at the various stores the more targeted offers you get. Sobey's & Foodland need to be loaded to your card, Metro lets you either print or show on your mobile APP (these are good for 2 weeks *if* you remember to either print them off or select them all!!). Rexall either printed offers that appear every 2 - 3 weeks or if you're *lucky* need to be loaded onto your card.*


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Now now ladies
> I have super thick hair and still have a "shaggy" hair style--well not as long as the one in the picture.
> Hoping for some good news on the next Sobeys flyer????
> Hugs Mel


Mel, I added layers in September when I had my hair cut.  Nothing like that pic, but layers for volume.


----------



## bababear_50

Paging Heather,Hi Hon
Any good news on the upcoming Sobeys flyer,,,,please.
Let there be meal deals please.
Ok I shall try to contain myself till you get off work and arrive home and put the kettle on.lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods Flyer


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Thrifty Foods Flyer


*Thanks for starting this week's ball rolling! I see a few  things i would snag ...*
*Rice Krispies $5.00 buy 2 get 20 AM ---- it's time to make rice krispie treats!*
*Chapstick $2.00 get 5 AM -- time to fill the socks for Santa*
*ED Smith jam 2/$7.00 get 10 AM -- hubby's fav jam*
*Cheesestrings $5.00 buy 2 get 15 AM -- who doesn't like to play with their food *

*Happy Shopping!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Ok, just got the flyers! Sobeys - 60AM when you buy a $50 iTunes giftcard. No meals deals! boo!!  The cat chow deal continues, and a few other smaller ones. 

Rexall - Spend 40 get 40AM for 3 days only. Plus the usual stuff there.

Metro has a few deals, the one on the back is for buy 3 items get 20AM (nature valley or fibre 1 bars are the best deal at $2.99 each)


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Ok, just got the flyers! Sobeys - 60AM when you buy a $50 iTunes giftcard. No meals deals! boo!!  The cat chow deal continues, and a few other smaller ones.
> 
> Rexall - Spend 40 get 40AM for 3 days only. Plus the usual stuff there.
> 
> Metro has a few deals, the one on the back is for buy 3 items get 20AM (nature valley or fibre 1 bars are the best deal at $2.99 each)



Thanks Heather
Ah (*&^%$% no meal deals............
Well it is not looking too promising for me this week.
I will wait to see the Foodland flyer before making a grocery list and probably drop by Sobeys if I get some "good" targeted offers.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I guess there all waiting for a big Black Friday Promo. Just want to remind everyone, if you shop at Rexall Fri-Sun and use your AM card you will get the Spend $30 get 50AM coupon at the bottom of your receipt (for use Mon-Thu the following week).  It's a better deal than the Spend 40 get 40AM if you have a Rexall close by.

I could use a good gift card deal at the grocery store.  I'm almost out of the ones I got in September and as you can see by my signature I've got a long way to go for flights. Good thing I've got until later next year to book them.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I guess there all waiting for a big Black Friday Promo. Just want to remind everyone, if you shop at Rexall Fri-Sun and use your AM card you will get the Spend $30 get 50AM coupon at the bottom of your receipt (for use Mon-Thu the following week).  It's a better deal than the Spend 40 get 40AM if you have a Rexall close by.
> 
> I could use a good gift card deal at the grocery store.  I'm almost out of the ones I got in September and as you can see by my signature I've got a long way to go for flights. Good thing I've got until later next year to book them.



I could just smack myself for not remembering this. Thanks for the reminder.
This sinus infection has thrown me for a loop. I was at rexall picking up prescriptions on the weekend and could have grabbed something small to get the coupon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

The saveland website has posted Rexall's flyers for the next three weeks, I would guess it's an accident, perhaps not, but I'm expecting they will be taken down and posted at the correct time. Regardless, promos listed for the next 3 weeks:
Nov 11 flyer: 40am wus $40, 3 day sale
Nov 18 flyer: no weekend promo, 40am for $50 gc sears, bay, old navy/gap, dynamite, spafinder, bass pro shop, 5% off stamps
Nov 25 flyer: 1 day beauty event 100am wus $50 beauty Nov 27, weekend $10 gc wus $30, 10%off Canadian Tire gc, $5off wus $15 magazines

In regards to airmiles, I'm a little disappointed to be honest, stores in our area don't give the $30 get 50am bottom of the receipt promo.  I need 300am posted before the end of the year on husband's am card for a disney 5day ticket and alot of those usually come from Rexall promos.  We'll see how it goes.  Maybe we'll all get personal emailed offers or loaded ones, I can always hope .

Hope this helps someone with their planning


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up.  I just had a quick look at the flyers.  Will definitely be picking up some of those gifts cards to do some Christmas shopping. Will use my AM credit card and get some more.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ttaylorcan said:


> The saveland website has posted Rexall's flyers for the next three weeks, I would guess it's an accident, perhaps not, but I'm expecting they will be taken down and posted at the correct time. Regardless, promos listed for the next 3 weeks:
> Nov 11 flyer: 40am wus $40, 3 day sale
> Nov 18 flyer: no weekend promo, 40am for $50 gc sears, bay, old navy/gap, dynamite, spafinder, bass pro shop, 5% off stamps
> Nov 25 flyer: 1 day beauty event 100am wus $50 beauty Nov 27, weekend $10 gc wus $30, 10%off Canadian Tire gc, $5off wus $15 magazines
> 
> In regards to airmiles, I'm a little disappointed to be honest, stores in our area don't give the $30 get 50am bottom of the receipt promo.  I need 300am posted before the end of the year on husband's am card for a disney 5day ticket and alot of those usually come from Rexall promos.  We'll see how it goes.  Maybe we'll all get personal emailed offers or loaded ones, I can always hope .
> 
> Hope this helps someone with their planning



Forgot Marks on the Nov 18 gc list


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I just had a quick look at the flyers.  Will definitely be picking up some of those gifts cards to do some Christmas shopping. Will use my AM credit card and get some more.



I'll be doing the gc promos as well, I can only buy so much cat food at Sobeys for airmiles lol!


----------



## shaynar

How do the GC promotions work? Do I need to buy 1 GC at each transaction? Or can I just buy 4 GC at once and get 160 AM?


----------



## Debbie

shaynar said:


> How do the GC promotions work? Do I need to buy 1 GC at each transaction? Or can I just buy 4 GC at once and get 160 AM?


At Foodland, I buy whatever number I want all on one transaction 
and each one comes up with the bonus points. Fingers crossed that they don't have the gc deal at Foodland for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Very late posting as it ends today in my local Sobeys (Ontario), but the Compliments "Nutrition" bars (in the Health Food section) are regularly, $1.29 on sale for .99 with 5 airmiles each. I bought 10 and received 50 airmiles.  Sale sticker says til Nov 10.

Also, I have been buying the Purina cat food this week, almost all Purina Naturals at $5.99.  Promo is 50 airmiles with 2 but they have been awarding 50 plus 10 airmiles for 2.  I think the 10 airmiles was last week's sale???  Anyway, since it's on again starting tomorrow, you may get 50 airmiles or you may get 60.  This was only the Naturals, the blue Purina Cat chow awarded 50 for 2.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks like a slow week for Sobeys for Maritimes again. I got an email offer through Lawtons: Spend $25, get 25 AM. It was a targeted offer though, not through the flyer.

On the bright side, I got over 10,000 PC Plus points instead.  Over $50 now.  According to this week's flyer, they are coming out with a big redemption event.  Likely something like the Optimum program: cash out 100,000 points and get 20,000 point back (spend $100 but charged for $80)


----------



## bababear_50

ttaylorcan said:


> Forgot Marks on the Nov 18 gc list


This is the one Gift card that I still need a couple more of so I am glad it is coming up soon.
Thanks for posting
Hugs Mel

I see nothing in the flyers of need or interest for me this week but I will still
visit Sobeys to see if there is anything in store (airmiles) unposted that is of interest.
Have a great weekend.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I caved and bought some of the cat food.  My cat eats this really expensive stuff but I'll mix this with it half and half and he should be fine.  Sobey's had Sunlight dish soap on buy 2 get 10AM.  At my store when I checked the receipt it was 10AM for each dish soap.  It's a little bonus but in these drought times I'll take what I can get.  The hunting is a lot harder but somehow I'm managing to keep my target of 250AM per week.


----------



## kuhltiffany

DARN!  I just redeemed $400 of PC Points!  I'd been saving them since last Christmas, and used them to stock up the freezer and cupboards after we moved...



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Looks like a slow week for Sobeys for Maritimes again. I got an email offer through Lawtons: Spend $25, get 25 AM. It was a targeted offer though, not through the flyer.
> 
> On the bright side, I got over 10,000 PC Plus points instead.  Over $50 now.  According to this week's flyer, they are coming out with a big redemption event.  Likely something like the Optimum program: cash out 100,000 points and get 20,000 point back (spend $100 but charged for $80)


----------



## pigletto

My goal of 250 a week has gone right out the window. I'm not liking this new tightening up on the offers trend.

AND I just did an online order at Old Navy and forgot to shop through airmiles or ebates.


----------



## ottawamom

Keep the faith.  Just like this summer the drought will soon be over.  One good weekend and we'll all be back on track!


----------



## ttaylorcan

shaynar said:


> How do the GC promotions work? Do I need to buy 1 GC at each transaction? Or can I just buy 4 GC at once and get 160 AM?



I buy the Canadian Tire gc with 10% off all in one transaction when Rexall has them on sale.  Can`t say for sure about the airmiles gc bonuses but I expect all in one transaction will be fine.


----------



## ttaylorcan

My daughter gets the loadable rexall coupons and has 60am wus $40 for M-R, not sure if there will be an emailed coupon for the rest of us, but if we get one it is likely the same.


----------



## bababear_50

My shopping today.
Ran out to Sobeys to have a peek and see if anything in my store not included in the flyer.
Alphagetti,zoodles,baked brown beans (maple style), chilli spiced beans (heinz) 1.49 a can. buy 2= 10 airmiles.
Our compliments cookies (many varieties) 2.79 x 2= 10 airmiles
Our compliments caesar croutons 2.49x1= 5 airmiles
sandwich bags 2.49x2=5 airmiles
sunlight liquid detergent 2.29x1=10- airmiles  bought two and got 20 airmiles.
Bought the spend 10.00 on lipton product and get 25 airmiles.(Weird I know, but it is the only chicken noodle soup one of my sons and I like. I also picked up two 1.49. lipton onion dip mixes for the holiday season.
spent 60.00
got 173 airmiles.
Hugs Mel

Many Our compliments soups on sale 99.
buy 3 get 20 airmiles.
McVitties chocolate digestives buy 2 pkgs get 10 airmiles.

(I will probably go back and pick up some soups for my school Christmas food drive)*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got a voucher from Sobeys for next weekend, spend $150 get 100 AM...I'll gladly take that! DH's account is back up to 1033 AM, trying to get to 2050 for DD's Universal 2-day pass.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> My shopping today.
> Ran out to Sobeys to have a peek and see if anything in my store not included in the flyer.
> Alphagetti,zoodles,baked brown beans (maple style), chilli spiced beans (heinz) 1.49 a can. buy 2= 10 airmiles.
> Our compliments cookies (many varieties) 2.79 x 2= 10 airmiles
> Our compliments caesar croutons 2.49x1= 5 airmiles
> sandwich bags 2.49x2=5 airmiles
> sunlight liquid detergent 2.29x1=10- airmiles  bought two and got 20 airmiles.
> Bought the spend 10.00 on lipton product and get 25 airmiles.(Weird I know, but it is the only chicken noodle soup one of my sons and I like. I also picked up two 1.49. lipton onion dip mixes for the holiday season.
> spent 60.00
> got 173 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Many Our compliments soups on sale 99.
> buy 3 get 20 airmiles.
> McVitties chocolate digestives buy 2 pkgs get 10 airmiles.
> 
> (I will probably go back and pick up some soups for my school Christmas food drive)*



You have inspired me to go back and pick up a few other things.  I had my DS shopping with me so I went through the store quickly but I will go back and walk the aisles and get some more (non perishable) stuff. Still waiting for my fridge to arrive.  Living out of a bar fridge sucks.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Random question...if I "buy" the Universal 2-day ticket with air miles now, will it still b good to use in 2018? Or is there an expert ion date? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> You have inspired me to go back and pick up a few other things.  I had my DS shopping with me so I went through the store quickly but I will go back and walk the aisles and get some more (non perishable) stuff. Still waiting for my fridge to arrive.  Living out of a bar fridge sucks.



Hugs to you hon
I know what shopping with the "sons" is like. Good luck
Hugs Mel

PS I saw a few baking items also on sale and with airmiles too.


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> Random question...if I "buy" the Universal 2-day ticket with air miles now, will it still b good to use in 2018? Or is there an expert ion date? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.



Hi Hon
I am in the same boat --I need 500 more for a 2 day pass for 2018. My understanding of the terms and conditions is it does not expire until used.

Copied from Airmiles site
Terms and conditions
The 2-Day Park-to-Park Ticket entitles one (1) guest admission to BOTH Universal Studios Florida®  AND Islands of Adventure® on the same day for the duration of the base ticket. Ticket is valid for any two (2) calendar days during a fourteen (14) consecutive calendar day period which includes the first day any portion of the ticket is used. This ticket also includes fourteen (14) consecutive calendar days of admission to the paid entertainment venues of Universal CityWalk® which commences and includes the first day any portion of the ticket is used.


RESTRICTIONS:


The above Admission Media is non-refundable, non-transferable, and must be used by the same person on all days.
Limit ten (10) total admission tickets per transaction.
Valid only during normal operating hours.
Parks, attractions, or entertainment may: close due to refurbishing, capacity, weather or special events; change operating hours; and otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability to the owners of Universal Orlando® Resort.
The above Admission Media specifically excludes admission to separately ticketed events at either of the Universal theme parks or within any of the CityWalk venues. Some CityWalk venues require ages 21 or older for admission.
Does not include admission to AMC Universal Cineplex 20 or the Blue Man Group Show.
Additional restrictions may apply and benefits are subject to change without notice.
Unless otherwise stated, parking is not included and there are no discounts on food or merchandise. Valid Photo ID required.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And there shall be dancing in the streets! I just received a coupon from Rexall that i can PRINT out and use more than once!! I made 2 purchases using my "load and go" offers last week and neither posted yet, once it *might* have shown up on the receipt the other? Who knows??*

*Here's the link*
* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM  valid Nov 14 - 17 *


----------



## Mollygirl21

150 AM were added to my account last night from the Airmiles Shops...must be from the promotion iN AUG/SEPT when you shopped at 3 AM shops...hopefully the other miles from the Prize Pool promo will come this week! I'm 300 from my final 5 day park pass


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I wish we had a Rexall near us.  And when we do hit the big city...I don't have the time to pick up things there. 
I also wish we could buy gift cards and get airmiles.  I would be all over that! 

I did a Safeway shop ( I'm western Canada ) and I did 163 airmiles this week...which was good.  Their airmiles have sucked here too.  But this week. with the items that were on sale and airmiles, I shopped there.  We have the spend 95 dollars get 95 Airmiles...then the other score I got was the International coffee creamers...we buy 2 get 20 miles.  We did already have one extra in the fridge, but for 20 airmiles, I'll take another 2 lol.  I usually only shop Safeway if there items are on sale, otherwise I find their prices higher than No frills, which is just up the road, not even 2 km's away. 
The daughter did laugh at me asking why we have much coffee creamer, she laughed at me for buying them because of airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *And there shall be dancing in the streets! I just received a coupon from Rexall that i can PRINT out and use more than once!! I made 2 purchases using my "load and go" offers last week and neither posted yet, once it *might* have shown up on the receipt the other? Who knows??*
> 
> *Here's the link*
> * Spend $40.00 get 60 AM  valid Nov 14 - 17 *




?????
I see all the Gift cards listed in the flyer BUT it does not say any of them come with airmiles??? correct???
The coupon says NO gift cards??
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The daughter did laugh at me asking why we have much coffee creamer, she laughed at me for buying them because of airmiles.



My son used to ask why alot.  That is until he saw how much Airmiles could save him on his flights out west to go skiing this year.  Now he sees the light and regularly adds his one or two Aimiles from the LCBO (liquor store) to my account.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Apologies if I am writing this in the wrong thread but are the regular Air Mile WDW tickets "bridge able" to an Annual Pass. Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> Apologies if I am writing this in the wrong thread but are the regular Air Mile WDW tickets "bridge able" to an Annual Pass. Thanks


*Not the wrong thread at all! If you're asking about tickets that you already have received from Airmiles -- the actual hard credit-card size tickets, then yes, you can upgrade them at the gate, add days, or hoppers or to an annual pass.*

*If you're asking about the new exchange certificate things they are now sending out, no one has actually tried to  upgrade them. I've posted this question in several places, sent an e-mail, done on-line chatting AND even called ... the answer i get is either dead-air space or the basic "try at the guest services" *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> ?????
> I see all the Gift cards listed in the flyer BUT it does not say any of them come with airmiles??? correct???
> The coupon says NO gift cards??
> Hugs Mel


*I think the heads up we got about the Gift Card offers at Rexall were due to a glitch in the saveland site that had the next month's worth for a couple of hours. I have it written down saying those offers are in the flyer starting Friday.*

*The fine print about gift cards has always been there ... you can't use those to get up to the threshold required for the bonus. So if you want to toss some into your sale, you need to have other items to reach the $40.00 mark.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think the heads up we got about the Gift Card offers at Rexall were due to a glitch in the saveland site that had the next month's worth for a couple of hours. I have it written down saying those offers are in the flyer starting Friday.*
> 
> *The fine print about gift cards has always been there ... you can't use those to get up to the threshold required for the bonus. So if you want to toss some into your sale, you need to have other items to reach the $40.00 mark.*



Thanks for the clarification Hon,,
I just found out a co worker is going on early mat leave so I have to pick up some diapers and wipes. I am sure I can reach the required min now.
Thanks for taking the time to post.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> If you're asking about tickets that you already have received from Airmiles -- the actual hard credit-card size tickets, then yes, you can upgrade them at the gate, add days, or hoppers or to an annual pass.


I was asking about these


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> I was asking about these


*Perfect! Just go to any guest services and let them know what you want to do and they'll help you out. Before you go make sure you know what you should be paying to do that BTW. The ticket you have .. take the current gate price for the same ticket and subtract that from the current gate price of the Annual Pass, if they quote you a different price ask why (or go to a different guest services!) Some will say you need to activate the ticket by entering a park once before you can upgrade, not true, you could even do it at let's say, Disney Springs the night before you hit your first park.*

*Have a blast, I wish i could convince hubby to upgrade one of our 5 day tickets to an AP so we could have the dining & store discounts -- he always says "We can't afford to save that much" *


----------



## bababear_50

Costa Tea was 
But I did get 10 airmiles.
Jiffy Lube oil change, I got 24 airmiles.
I got all the way to Rexall and forgot my phone so I have to go back tonight.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Donald - my hero Thanks for the advice!! I'm so excited to do this. I was able to convince DH that we CAN afford to save that much. Lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mollygirl21 said:


> 150 AM were added to my account last night from the Airmiles Shops...must be from the promotion iN AUG/SEPT when you shopped at 3 AM shops...hopefully the other miles from the Prize Pool promo will come this week! I'm 300 from my final 5 day park pass



Nice!  I have to wait out the 120 days (January) as one of my purchases still hasn't shown up yet, UGH!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will have a good Sobeys run this weekend!

I have a voucher for 100 miles  / spend $150; 70 miles / buy a $50 gift card to various vendors; 50 miles / spend $20 on General Mills products; plus my targeted Sobeys offers through the mailer. I should have at least 284 miles   Oh, happy day!


----------



## Shad0w

Apologies in advance if I posted this in the wrong place. If so, please direct me at to where I should be posting this.

The impending expiry of a large portion of my air miles started me on a quest to figure out how best to redeem them...which eventually led me here.

I have enough air miles to purchase 4 of the WDW 7-day _Magic Your Way _Base Tickets that are currently 25% off on the air miles site.
Before I pull the trigger I have a few things that I am hoping to get clarified...

- Are these tickets eligible to be added to your My Disney Experience App and utilize the Fast Pass system?
- Are these tickets eligible to be upgraded to Park Hopper or Water Park passes prior to attending WDW? (and possibly get 25% off the upgrade?)
- Are these tickets the same as what some people have posted as getting from CAA? (the green Canadian Exchange certificates)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Shad0w said:


> Apologies in advance if I posted this in the wrong place. If so, please direct me at to where I should be posting this.
> 
> The impending expiry of a large portion of my air miles started me on a quest to figure out how best to redeem them...which eventually led me here.
> 
> I have enough air miles to purchase 4 of the WDW 7-day _Magic Your Way _Base Tickets that are currently 25% off on the air miles site.
> Before I pull the trigger I have a few things that I am hoping to get clarified...
> 
> - Are these tickets eligible to be added to your My Disney Experience App and utilize the Fast Pass system?
> - Are these tickets eligible to be upgraded to Park Hopper or Water Park passes prior to attending WDW? (and possibly get 25% off the upgrade?)
> - Are these tickets the same as what some people have posted as getting from CAA? (the green Canadian Exchange certificates)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*First things first ... You chose the perfect place for your first post  *

*I glad you found us and I'd be happy to answer your questions.*

*1) YES, the tickets can easily be added to your MDE account and allow you to book your FP+ once your time rolls around.*
*2) Several people have been asking for clarification over the possibility of upgrading these tickets and no-one has reported back with an answer. I've posted several places here, gone to the on-line chat (useless), sent e-mails and called a couple of times .. I'm still not able to answer what i think is a simple question. Until one of these certificates makes into the wild and is actually used by someone who asks and then reports back we don't know yet.*
*3) YES, Airmiles is now sending out the very same green Exchange certificate. *

*Go for it, cash in for those tickets and have a blast! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles has a new promotion on called Shop The Block. It says it's for Cash miles collectors.

Looks like some great offers!  I checked the FAQ and Dream collectors won't benefit.  If you try to use the coupons, it says it will automatically dump the miles into a Cash account for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro's flyer is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/single/7

And they actually have a couple of things I need...
Peanut butter buy 1 at $5.99 = 10 airmiles
Schweppes Ginger Ale buy 2 for $10.00 = 15 airmiles
Danino drinkable yogurt buy 3 at $3.49 each (total $10.47) =20 airmiles

I need 66 more points to reach my goal of a two day Park to Park Pass for Jan 2018.
Come on Sobeys and Foodland!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mollygirl21

Just ordered my 3rd and final 5 day WDW pass!!! We're all set!


----------



## bababear_50

Mollygirl21 said:


> Just ordered my 3rd and final 5 day WDW pass!!! We're all set!



Way to Go Mollygirl121
Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

Ordered a 7-day thru airmiles on Oct. 25 and still haven't received it - over 3 weeks now.  Usually it arrives a few days after ordering.  Can't find the receipt they usually send out, but from a previous one it states it could take 6 weeks.  Guess I'll have to be patient.

Edit - found the receipt.  Still states no shipping info, not sure if I should contact them or not.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys is up
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
Cara,Keg,Bass Pro,Kobo, Sears,Moxie,Netflix Gift card
buy $50.00 get 70 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland
is up
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall is up
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
3 day spend $50 get 100 airmiles.Starts Friday.
Buy 50.00 gift card get 40 airmiles
Bass, Sears, Gap,Hudson Bay, Marks, Spa Finder.
hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

Thanks for heads up! But...



bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys is up
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> Cara,Keg,Bass Pro,Kobo, Sears,Moxie,Netflix Gift card
> buy $50.00 get 70 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


Ugh, I'm blind! I've scanned the flyer four times for the gift card promotion. Zoomed in and I can't find it. Can you help me out?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys is up
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> Cara,Keg,Bass Pro,Kobo, Sears,Moxie,Netflix Gift card
> buy $50.00 get 70 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Rexall is up
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
> 3 day spend $50 get 100 airmiles.Starts Friday.
> Buy 50.00 gift card get 40 airmiles
> Bass, Sears, Gap,Hudson Bay, Marks, Spa Finder.
> hugs Mel


*These are some awesome heads up Mel! I'll be picking up some of the Marks at Rexall BUT the Sears & Bay plus Cara & Keg and maybe a Netflix again (love having that taken care of, slick process) at Sobeys but because the AM return is higher there! *
* I just glanced thru the Foodland flyer and there seem to be a few *good-ish* deals? I can't make out what the exact products are but looks like boxed treats (cookies, nuts etc) buy 3 get 25 AM or buy 5 get 50 AM .. range from $5.99 - $14.99. These are the kind of things i stash away for hostess gifts at this time of year.*
*Skittles & Starburst $2.79 buy 2 get 10 (daughter loves these in her stocking)*
*They have the Cara GC as well spend $50.00 get 70 AM*

*Happy shopping everyone, looks like things are picking up in time for Christmas shopping. Keep you eyes open for upcoming Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales, i earned a chunk last year on these sales (including a spur of the moment trip to WDW last January. Booked a trip thru Expedia and earned close to 500 AM)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Ugh, I'm blind! I've scanned the flyer four times for the gift card promotion. Zoomed in and I can't find it. Can you help me out?


*It took me at least 4 times thru with the darn thing at maximum zoom -- it's hiding on the very bottom left of page 10 under the KD.   @bababear_50  has some eagle-eye vision that's for SURE!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Ordered a 7-day thru airmiles on Oct. 25 and still haven't received it - over 3 weeks now.  Usually it arrives a few days after ordering.  Can't find the receipt they usually send out, but from a previous one it states it could take 6 weeks.  Guess I'll have to be patient.
> 
> Edit - found the receipt.  Still states no shipping info, not sure if I should contact them or not.


*You're not gonna like my answer much, but i think you're stuck being patient. The Airmiles customer service right now SUCKS!  Phone lines and on-line chat were down for close to 24 hours earlier this week and even when they have been functioning they are doing diddly-squat other than spouting company lines , copy and pasting the information we can find on the site ourselves. I think they are really struggling to deal with everyone who seems to have just learned that their miles will expire at the end of the year and don't have enough reps working. *

*Let's hope your ticket (or exchange certificate they're now issuing) shows up soon!*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *It took me at least 4 times thru with the darn thing at maximum zoom -- it's hiding on the very bottom left of page 10 under the KD.   @bababear_50  has some eagle-eye vision that's for SURE!*


Awesome, thanks... eagle eyes for sure!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys is up
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> Cara,Keg,Bass Pro,Kobo, Sears,Moxie,Netflix Gift card
> buy $50.00 get 70 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for the heads up.  I didn't see this in the Sobey's flyer, I was getting all set to drive to Foodland.  You just saved me a bunch of time driving. Other than the gift cards there doesn't seem to be a whole lot in any of the flyers. No more meal deals (boo). Here's hoping we get some great Black Friday deals next week.


----------



## ttaylorcan

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> is up
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> Hugs Mel



The Prime chicken for the Shop the Block promo (50am) is on sale for 9.99, $6 off.  Need to buy 2 for promo.


----------



## Shad0w

Donald - my hero said:


> *First things first ... You chose the perfect place for your first post  *
> 
> *I glad you found us and I'd be happy to answer your questions.*
> 
> *1) YES, the tickets can easily be added to your MDE account and allow you to book your FP+ once your time rolls around.*
> *2) Several people have been asking for clarification over the possibility of upgrading these tickets and no-one has reported back with an answer. I've posted several places here, gone to the on-line chat (useless), sent e-mails and called a couple of times .. I'm still not able to answer what i think is a simple question. Until one of these certificates makes into the wild and is actually used by someone who asks and then reports back we don't know yet.*
> *3) YES, Airmiles is now sending out the very same green Exchange certificate. *
> 
> *Go for it, cash in for those tickets and have a blast! *



Thanks DMH. I'm looking at some Universal tickets in addition as well perhaps for a later trip. 

A question for you or anyone else out there...Because I'm not exactly sure on the timing of our trip I'm on the fence about whether I should buy child or adult passes for my kids. Once will be considered an adult next year and another the year after. The difference for the WDW tickets isn't much but it is for the Universal tickets (about 25%). Has anyone heard of any issues in terms of upgrading a child to adult pass at either WDW or more so Universal?. To be safe I could just go all adult.


----------



## pigletto

I too totally missed the gift card promo at Sobey's. I don't know if I will use it, but at least I see it now!

Rexall is good. I'm going to do the 100 points offer twice, and get some gift cards I think.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall is up
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
> 3 day spend $50 get 100 airmiles.Starts Friday.
> Buy 50.00 gift card get 40 airmiles
> Bass, Sears, Gap,Hudson Bay, Marks, Spa Finder.
> hugs Mel



Thanks for the heads up! I wonder whether the two Bonus AM offers are stackable or not. If I buy $50 LCBO gift card, do I also get the 100AM offer in addition to the 40AM for GC? Can I use a Visa GC to buy the LCBO GC? TIA!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Sobey's Ontario:

Shop the Block - Rothwell Cheese is $6.99/$7.99/$8.99 (reg. price), 15am wub 2 til 1/5/17 (instore tag) ... plus your 25am wub 2 block coupon.

Sobyey's flyer Lipton/Knorr soup promo - shelf date says 1/5/17 as well (monthly promo), spend $10 get 25am, prices vary.


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> Sobey's Ontario:
> 
> Shop the Block - Rothwell Cheese is $6.99/$7.99/$8.99 (reg. price), 15am wub 2 til 1/5/17 (instore tag) ... plus your 25am wub 2 block coupon.
> 
> Sobyey's flyer Lipton/Knorr soup promo - shelf date says 1/5/17 as well (monthly promo), spend $10 get 25am, prices vary.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## DilEmma

Costa Coffee locations?

I stopped at two different Shell gas stations on my way home to get started on my 'Shop the Block' strategy. I was hoping to use the Costa coffee coupon as a super cheap one of the seven required. Google could not help me. 

Anyone know of a Shell in the Ottawa area that has the Costa coffee?


----------



## ottawamom

ttaylorcan said:


> The Prime chicken for the Shop the Block promo (50am) is on sale for 9.99, $6 off.  Need to buy 2 for promo.



I feel like I've been asleep at the switch these past few weeks.  Can someone explain the "Shop the Block" promo to me.  I hate to miss out on good AM.  I sort of remember hearing something about it but I can't put my fingers on the details.  Thanks

edit: don't know if this is already posted but here is the direct link to Shop the Block airmiles.ca/holiday


----------



## Glynis4

I'm ready to purchase a 3-day Disneyland park hopper (child) for our trip next November - I plan on buying the 2 adult passes from CAA as I won't have enough miles by February to get the discounted rate. The adult passes will be 4-day hoppers. I can upgrade the child 3-day hopper to a 4-day at the park, correct? And I will pay the difference between the current price of a child's 3-day to 4-day? I wish air miles would offer the 4-day option!


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I feel like I've been asleep at the switch these past few weeks.  Can someone explain the "Shop the Block" promo to me.  I hate to miss out on good AM.  I sort of remember hearing something about it but I can't put my fingers on the details.  Thanks



'Shop the Block' promotion started 16 November (yesterday). You can pick up the coupon booklet at your Rexall here in Barrhaven. Or you can download the offers online at https://shoptheblock.ca/en/home. There are actually a few extra offers online that are not in the booklet and vice versa so check both.

It is a tremendously good promotion. Like really good. At least from my point of view here in Ontario.

Each coupon in the booklet / online is an 'offer'.

According to the booklet* 'Use 7 offers and' you earn a whopping 1,900 Airmiles.*.. that's $200 value!!!!

You can also use *5 offers and earn 950 Airmiles* ($100 value) or use *3 offers and earn 285 Airmiles* ($30 value).

Regardless of what type of Airmiles earning you have chosen, the 1,900 Airmiles will be CASH MILES. The Airmiles for the coupons you use though are alloted based on your preference. The 1,900 points post in February 2017.

To me, this promotion looks like they are trying to show people (who are not like us) that there is value in collecting Airmiles.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> 'Shop the Block' promotion started 16 November (yesterday). You can pick up the coupon booklet at your Rexall here in Barrhaven. Or you can download the offers online at https://shoptheblock.ca/en/home. There are actually a few extra offers online that are not in the booklet and vice versa so check both.
> 
> It is a tremendously good promotion. Like really good. At least from my point of view here in Ontario.
> 
> Each coupon in the booklet / online is an 'offer'.
> 
> According to the booklet* 'Use 7 offers and' you earn a whopping 1,900 Airmiles.*.. that's $200 value!!!!
> 
> You can also use *5 offers and earn 950 Airmiles* ($100 value) or use *3 offers and earn 285 Airmiles* ($30 value).
> 
> Regardless of what type of Airmiles earning you have chosen, the 1,900 Airmiles will be CASH MILES. The Airmiles for the coupons you use though are alloted based on your preference. The 1,900 points post in February 2017.
> 
> To me, this promotion looks like they are trying to show people (who are not like us) that there is value in collecting Airmiles.


So, if I am strictly a Dream Miles collector, can I still participate? Or should I go switch my redemption preference for this offer?


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I feel like I've been asleep at the switch these past few weeks.  Can someone explain the "Shop the Block" promo to me.  I hate to miss out on good AM.  I sort of remember hearing something about it but I can't put my fingers on the details.  Thanks



Since you asked, I'll share my Ottawa strategy....
Okay, you didn't ask that specifically but I'll share anyway.

Each province has different offers but there is alot of overlap.

I did a bit of 'analysis' of the Ontario offers and it seems to me that I can use 7 offers - not just easily - but for very little out of pocket cost (OOP).  Though it means a bit of shopping at places I've never been or rarely go to.... Jean Coutu and Foodland. They are both a 20 minute drive for me. Of course I have been to Foodland before but just for the lucrative gift card offers.

Unbelievably here in Ontario you can actually do the complete 'Shop the Block' 7 coupon offer at just Jean Coutu and Foodland (three and four coupons respectively). And the coupon offers actually overlap. For example, the Jean Coutu offer entails spending $10 on one specific brand of makeup, redeeming $10 worth of Cash Airmiles, and spending $20 on almost anything in the store. (!!!!)

I shouldn't say 'AND' there. Those are three separate coupons but I'll stack them for the same purchases.

I will if I have to, because the OOP is way less than the bonus 1,900....
But:

I don't actually want to buy overpriced cheese (Foodland and Sobeys) or buy processed chicken or deli meats (Foodland) so I plan to expand my purchases beyond the two stores above. Ideally I was going to buy a Costa coffee at Shell for one coupon but two Shell gas stations on my way carried a different brand. The staff were clueless about Costa.

Although I avoid processed food and nitrates, I don't seem to have a problem with alcohol. Insert ironic face here. LCBO has four coupons for specific bottles. It's all hard stuff but I'm considering using one of those (a 750 ml bottle of gin).

I'm good with the Jean Coutu three offers. I haven't bought new makeup in years. Though I don't often think to wear it but somehow I'm okay with the waste. Same with the Costa coffee that I'll probably dump based on a quick review on this thread.

Overall, I calculate I can do the seven coupons** for $48 OOP if I account for the Airmiles I'll earn by using the coupons. Arguably, some of you could do it more cheaply because you won't choose to buy the $29.95 Gin. But arguably, the Gin is not a true OOP cost for me because I likely would have bought Gin anyway. Here's to trying new things. Rather new brands for the same thing..... vice.

** One of the Metro and Jean Coutu coupons entails redeeming $10 Cash Airmiles. I adjust my Airmiles earning slider to 10% Cash and 90% Dreams whenever I fall below a three redemption ($30) threshold so that I can take advantage of the 'earn 25 WU redeem 95' type offers. I'm a big advocate of this but didn't think it could be so lucrative.

I'll try to do this promotion by only buying things I normally would buy and at prices that are within a range of the best prices for that item. Regardless, in this promotion I will actually overpay for something to accomplish the 7 coupon threshold because it is so darn lucrative.

$152 profit for me and I'm going to buy a crappy coffee (hopefully I can find it) and veer out of my way to buy some $10 makeup that will probably expire before I can use it and maybe some overpriced cheese.

Good luck! And I'm looking forward to hearing how low you can go...

The hearing test 'Listen Up' is free. I may add that one in if I can't accomplish the seven otherwise.


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> So, if I am strictly a Dream Miles collector, can I still participate? Or should I go switch my redemption preference for this offer?


Yes, absolutely you can participate. You'll just earn Cash instead of Dreams as your 1,900 bonus.

No need to switch.... the promotion actually shows up on the Airmiles main page when you login. And a similar type question was asked in the FAQ for the promotion page, so it's pretty solid info.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> Yes, absolutely you can participate. You'll just earn Cash instead of Dreams as your 1,900 bonus.
> 
> No need to switch.... the promotion actually shows up on the Airmiles main page when you login. And a similar type question was asked in the FAQ for the promotion page.


Fabulous! Thank you!
I think between hitting Metro and Foodland I can use 7 offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the great write-up.  I don't usually collect cash miles but I guess a few won't hurt.  Do you think the bonus 1900AM (cash) will count towards our 2017 totals for ONYX?


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> Costa Coffee locations?
> 
> I stopped at two different Shell gas stations on my way home to get started on my 'Shop the Block' strategy. I was hoping to use the Costa coffee coupon as a super cheap one of the seven required. Google could not help me.
> 
> Anyone know of a Shell in the Ottawa area that has the Costa coffee?



They have a pdf on their website stating locations with Costa, unfortunately I don't see Ottawa area but you could always call Shell to see if there are others on the list.
http://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/costa-coffee.html

Just a suggestion.  

Thanks for sharing your strategy, I also switched to 10% cash miles awhile ago, missed out on a few great promos because of no cash miles.  I think 1900 cash miles will solve that problem!


----------



## Sailormoon2

So much amazing info here!!


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Fabulous! Thank you!
> I think between hitting Metro and Foodland I can use 7 offers.


Cool. I only know about two Metro offers and four Foodland. What's the other one?


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the great write-up.  I don't usually collect cash miles but I guess a few won't hurt.  Do you think the bonus 1900AM (cash) will count towards our 2017 totals for ONYX?


That question was in the FAQ. The individual coupon offers count toward this years total for 2017 status level. And because the 'Shop the Block' big bonus posts in February, it will count as 2017 earnings for status that carries into 2018. 

So my understanding is if you are at 5,600 now and use 300 worth of these promo coupons, you would not meet the 6,000 Onyx threshold to have that status in 2017 if you did not earn any other points (100 short). You'd still have the expectation of the other 1,900 points from the promo but they won't post until February.

The big bonus won't help you out this year, but puts you at a healthy start for next year.


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> They have a pdf on their website stating locations with Costa, unfortunately I don't see Ottawa area but you could always call Shell to see if there are others on the list.
> http://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/costa-coffee.html
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your strategy, I also switched to 10% cash miles awhile ago, missed out on a few great promos because of no cash miles.  I think 1900 cash miles will solve that problem!


Thanks for finding that! Nothing close to me at all. I'll let my fingers do the walking and maybe will have to up my OOP. 

Which coupons to add as a replacement.... I have a difficult time meeting the large threshold spends like $100 at Metro. There is a spend $15 on two brands of candy and snacks at Rexall. My kids and DH would love that. Okay, me too with a salt tooth.  But the Sobeys/Foodland cheddar is much healthier and only a few bucks overpriced. There is still the Listen Up offers. 

You all saw the Children's Place offer. (My kids are too old.)


----------



## mort1331

And I just got rid of my BMO card. That is the easist one if anyone has one. Then after that I might be able to get 3-5 of the offers but cant see the 7. Good luck to all.


----------



## DilEmma

mort1331 said:


> And I just got rid of my BMO card. That is the easist one if anyone has one. Then after that I might be able to get 3-5 of the offers but cant see the 7. Good luck to all.


For sure that's a sweet one. Wish I had the card right about now.

I'm not sure if this would work, but if you've never 'opted in for Airmiles Cash', Quebec has a coupon for doing so. It's worth a shot for those who've held out.

Quebec is a short hop across the river from me so I was checking out their offers. I did not see anything in the T&C prohibiting that but maybe I missed it.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> Cool. I only know about two Metro offers and four Foodland. What's the other one?


Sorry, I'm going to try to do the Costa coffee one too.

ETA ) nevermind.. not near me. I'll have to sit down tomorrow and plot out the best use of the coupons for me.


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Sorry, I'm going to try to do the Costa coffee one too.
> 
> ETA ) nevermind.. not near me. I'll have to sit down tomorrow and plot out the best use of the coupons for me.


You saw the Metro redeem 95 Airmiles get 25? You could adjust your earnings for the Sobeys gift card selection and should earn enough Cash in time for that Metro coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

I just read all the info and printed off my coupons.  I am so pumped to get this done before I leave for Disney.  New game to play, I love it.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> You saw the Metro redeem 95 Airmiles get 25? You could adjust your earnings for the Sobeys gift card selection and should earn enough Cash in time for that Metro coupon.



Is that a coupon in the booklet or online.  I can't see it in my online selection.  I will pick up the booklet tomorrow at Rexall when I do my shopping.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Is that a coupon in the booklet or online.  I can't see it in my online selection.  I will pick up the booklet tomorrow at Rexall when I do my shopping.


I just double checked....
It's there online for Ontario. Nice big print not hidden below the Kraft Dinner (I tried to add a wink here). And in the coupon booklet. It's date specific though (1-4 December).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, I need some help here please! I'm currently in Toronto with plans to hit up a Rexall (or 2 maybe  ) but only have my Kindle with me & I can't get the website to open.... could someone please tell me what offers are good there today? I obviously need to use my MasterCard, correct?? I'll pick up a coupon booklet when I'm there because it sounds like there is some overlap???? Thanks *


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang, I need some help here please! I'm currently in Toronto with plans to hit up a Rexall (or 2 maybe  ) but only have my Kindle with me & I can't get the website to open.... could someone please tell me what offers are good there today? I obviously need to use my MasterCard, correct?? I'll pick up a coupon booklet when I'm there because it sounds like there is some overlap???? Thanks *


You're not going to be happy... Neither of the two Rexall Shop the Block offers have started yet.

25 November to 1 December for get 100 WUS $50 on fragrance and cosmetics
2 to 8 December for get 30 WUS $15 on two brands of candy/nuts/chips etc

Edit: oops, you may mean just regular offers... ?


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> You're not going to be happy... Neither of the two Rexall Shop the Block offers have started yet.
> 
> 25 November to 1 December for get 100 WUS $50 on fragrance and cosmetics
> 2 to 8 December for get 30 WUS $15 on two brands of candy/nuts/chips etc
> 
> Edit: oops, you may mean just regular offers... ?


*That's ACTUALLY perfect! I hate not being able to plan out a trip, make a plan of attack, besides the cashiers in the one Rexall in the PATH loath the Airmiles coupons!!! Make it extremely difficult for me to use them. *

*I'll just see if I can make a 50 purchase or not. A comment to others who have been pushed to Rexall load and go .... that part of the website is a witch to access if you don't have the link saved   mine all expired last night and it took me over an hour to find the new ones this morning*


----------



## ottawamom

Shopping the Block is a bit of work and will require some keeping track to make sure AM recognizes all the coupons (they won't officially acknowledge them until next year so you'll have to hold onto stuff until then) but it sure can pay off.  I used 5 shop the block coupons today.  Have almost got another one from M/C and managed to get 826AM for all my trouble.  It was mostly gift cards.  I will use them to do my Christmas shopping/eating. 

I used to joke about Happy Hunting when referring to my AM shopping trips but it is beginning to feel more like it. A bit of work but with huge payoffs.  Thanks DilEmma for the great info to get me going.

For anyone in the Ottawa area there is a new Foodland in Winchester. (it just opened today)


----------



## ttaylorcan

My Foodland is small so didn't have either the cheese or the chicken promo, I've ordered in the chicken for Monday decided to pass on cheese.  Did Rexall 100 am today and the 70 am at Sobeys for Netflix giftcard.  Tomorrow I'll work on Shop the block.


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys is up
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888
> Cara,Keg,Bass Pro,Kobo, Sears,Moxie,Netflix Gift card
> buy $50.00 get 70 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


I got the Keg gift cards, but does anyone know if the Cara card is the "Ultimate dining card" that includes East Side Marios and all the other restaurants.  I Did not see any any just marked CARA, but would love to get a couple of the Ultimate dining cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Shopping the Block is a bit of work and will require some keeping track to make sure AM recognizes all the coupons (they won't officially acknowledge them until next year so you'll have to hold onto stuff until then) but it sure can pay off.  I used 5 shop the block coupons today.  Have almost got another one from M/C and managed to get 826AM for all my trouble.  It was mostly gift cards.  I will use them to do my Christmas shopping/eating.
> 
> I used to joke about Happy Hunting when referring to my AM shopping trips but it is beginning to feel more like it. A bit of work but with huge payoffs.  Thanks DilEmma for the great info to get me going.
> 
> For anyone in the Ottawa area there is a new Foodland in Winchester. (it just opened today)





mort1331 said:


> And I just got rid of my BMO card. That is the easist one if anyone has one. Then after that I might be able to get 3-5 of the offers but cant see the 7. Good luck to all.


*There is also a threshold of 3 offers -- get 285 AM*
*use 5 offers and get 950 AM*

*I agree this will take a bit of work to get the payout, lots of reading, mapping and tracking required.  Can you clarify what you mean by "it was mostly gift cards" ? All of the coupons i looked at say gift cards are excluded?? I would LOVE it if i can figure out how to use that because santa always adds the Cara cards to stockings here*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mkmommy said:


> I got the Keg gift cards, but does anyone know if the Cara card is the "Ultimate dining card" that includes East Side Marios and all the other restaurants.  I Did not see any any just marked CARA, but would love to get a couple of the Ultimate dining cards.



Yes it is the Ultimate Dining Card that is good at Swiss Chalet, Milestones, Harvey's Landing, Montana's, Kelsey's, East Side Marios, Bier Markt and Fionn MacCool's.

I wanted to say thank you to everyone for posting about the Rexall spend $50 get 100 AM and the gift card offer at Sobey's.  I had a good Air Miles day...I earned 493 AM today and once these miles all post I will have enough Air Miles to get my second 7 day WDW ticket!!!!!  

I also wanted to share something I learned at Sobey's today...my store did not have the $50 Kobo gift cards but did have $25 ones....the manager said that I could get 2 $25 cards and if the register did not award my 70 Air Miles, he would manually enter it....but it worked....the 2 $25 gift cards earned the 70 AM bonus...so I stocked up on Kobo gift cards for my family to give me for Christmas.


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone know if I can do the Spend $50 get 100 airmiles shop at Rexall this weekend AND use the Shop the Block Coupon for Spend $50 on cosmetics or frangrance and get 100 airmiles in the same purchase? I want to grab some make up for stockings anyway. Getting 200 airmiles on a $50 spend would be awesome.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I got the Keg gift cards, but does anyone know if the Cara card is the "Ultimate dining card" that includes East Side Marios and all the other restaurants.  I Did not see any any just marked CARA, but would love to get a couple of the Ultimate dining cards.


*This is from the e-mail i received from Foodland so i think it's reasonable to assume the ones at Sobeys are the same (but you know the true meaning of assume  )*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *  Can you clarify what you mean by "it was mostly gift cards" ? All of the coupons i looked at say gift cards are excluded?? I would LOVE it if i can figure out how to use that because santa always adds the Cara cards to stockings here*



Sorry. Most of my AM collected today were as a result of the GC purchases.  I bought the cheese, meat and chicken, used the Foodland and Sobey's coupons for those.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if I can do the Spend $50 get 100 airmiles shop at Rexall this weekend AND use the Shop the Block Coupon for Spend $50 on cosmetics or frangrance and get 100 airmiles in the same purchase? I want to grab some make up for stockings anyway. Getting 200 airmiles on a $50 spend would be awesome.



The Shop the Block Rexall cosmetics coupon says it is valid from Nov 25 - Dec 1....


----------



## pigletto

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> The Shop the Block Rexall cosmetics coupon says it is valid from Nov 25 - Dec 1....


Thank you! See this is why I have all of you fine people. So I don't have to read what is right in front of my face.
So I will just do the one Spend $50 get 100 offer tomorrow and concentrate on cosmetics on next weekends shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Shop the block question
My printer is out of ink.
Is there a coupon book with all of these at Rexall that I could pick up?
Thanks Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

bababear_50 said:


> Is there a coupon book with all of these at Rexall that I could pick up?


Yes there is!

For the gift cards: If you bought 2 $50 cards would you get 2 lots of 70 bonus airmiles? Or does it have to be put in 2 separate transactions?


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> Yes there is!
> 
> For the gift cards: If you bought 2 $50 cards would you get 2 lots of 70 bonus airmiles? Or does it have to be put in 2 separate transactions?



Hi 
Yes
When I have bought gift cards in the past for $50.00 and bought two of them I just did it in one transaction and received both sets of airmiles on my reciept.
If you are worried about this ask the cashier what they suggest.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shop the block question
Can I buy the Bothwell cheddar cheese at both Sobeys and Foodland to get 2 shops done?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shop the block question?
So I plan to get the
1. Maple Leaf deli sliced meat deal x2 (Foodland)
2. Bothwell cheddar cheese x2      (Foodland) approx 
3. Prime frozen boxes of meat x2   (Foodland) approx 2x $9.99
Now can I also use the spend $60 get 20 airmiles shop the block coupon for this transaction?
Thanks Mel

5 Metro use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase Dec 1-4.
6. Rexall spend 15.00 Nosh and Co or Rose & Robin Dec 2-8.
7. Costa Coffee


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question
> My printer is out of ink.
> Is there a coupon book with all of these at Rexall that I could pick up?
> Thanks Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question
> Can I buy the Bothwell cheddar cheese at both Sobeys and Foodland to get 2 shops done?
> Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question?
> So I plan to get the
> 1. Maple Leaf sliced meat deal x2
> 2. Bothwell cheddar cheese x2
> 3. Prime frozen boxes of meat x2
> Now can I also use the spend $60 get 20 airmiles shop the block coupon for this transaction?
> Thanks Mel
> 
> 5 Metro use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase Dec 1-4.
> 6. Rexall spend 15.00 Nosh and Co Dec 2-8.
> 7. Costa Coffee


*1) Yes the booklets are out -- also at Children's Place and i would imagine Staples HOWEVER there are a few that only show up on-line -- I haven't done my thorough study of this yet not sure which ones You can show the coupon on your mobile device as well though if this is easier for you BTW*
*2 & 3) It looks like you can use the coupons at each store and have it qualify -- you can only use each one ONCE though.*
*3b) The only fine print attached to the spend $60 get 20 is this so *assume* you can use them at the same time -- *
*Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s). 
great thought process if you need those items because you'll be done the whole shebang this weekend --way to rock the shop the block Mel *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *1) Yes the booklets are out -- also at Children's Place and i would imagine Staples HOWEVER there are a few that only show up on-line -- I haven't done my thorough study of this yet not sure which ones You can show the coupon on your mobile device as well though if this is easier for you BTW*
> *2 & 3) It looks like you can use the coupons at each store and have it qualify -- you can only use each one ONCE though.*
> *3b) The only fine print attached to the spend $60 get 20 is this so *assume* you can use them at the same time -- *
> *Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s). *
> *great thought process if you need those items because you'll be done the whole shebang this weekend --way to rock the shop the block Mel *



I got called out of town a day ago and had no internet access (read only) and was so happy to get home today.
Thanks for all your help.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AKKKK no-one has reported on this AMAZING deal yet -- glancing thru the Foodland flyer with the airmiles filter on -- who's interested in an almost 8 AM/dollar return?? Think stocking everyone!*

**


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *AKKKK no-one has reported on this AMAZING deal yet -- glancing thru the Foodland flyer with the airmiles filter on -- who's interested in an almost 8 AM/dollar return?? Think stocking everyone!*
> 
> *View attachment 206942*


I dont have the flyer in hand but looking online, it doesnt look to work. It appears to me that it only applies to the shaded things for sale, not the whole page.
Hope I am wrong, but hate to burst your bubble.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> I dont have the flyer in hand but looking online, it doesnt look to work. It appears to me that it only applies to the shaded things for sale, not the whole page.
> Hope I am wrong, but hate to burst your bubble.


*I took that clip directly from the flyer after i hit the tiny little "i" that appears when you hover your mouse over the items. I first filtered the flyer to show the Airmiles bonuses ...don't worry, I'm having a hard time convincing the winter-phobic hubby to make the 90 minute RT anyway *


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question?
> So I plan to get the
> 1. Maple Leaf deli sliced meat deal x2 (Foodland)
> 2. Bothwell cheddar cheese x2      (Foodland) approx
> 3. Prime frozen boxes of meat x2   (Foodland) approx 2x $9.99
> Now can I also use the spend $60 get 20 airmiles shop the block coupon for this transaction?
> Thanks Mel
> 
> 5 Metro use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase Dec 1-4.
> 6. Rexall spend 15.00 Nosh and Co or Rose & Robin Dec 2-8.
> 7. Costa Coffee


 Yes absolutely. I did that Friday morning.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *AKKKK no-one has reported on this AMAZING deal yet -- glancing thru the Foodland flyer with the airmiles filter on -- who's interested in an almost 8 AM/dollar return?? Think stocking everyone!*
> 
> *View attachment 206942*


 I tried the five Ferrero rocher on Friday morning. No bonus points. I was dubious so took my iPad with me to show the fine print... the advertisement is supposed to over ride any in store dispute. However, I did not contest it at all. It's a small Foodland and I figured it was not as intended. I don't know who eats the cost if I did pursue it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> I tried the five Ferrero rocher on Friday morning. No bonus points. I was dubious so took my iPad with me to show the fine print... the advertisement is supposed to over ride any in store dispute. However, I did not contest it at all. It's a small Foodland and I figured it was not as intended. I don't know who eats the cost if I did pursue it.


*Yeah we noticed once we picked up the physical flyer that it wasn't in there (I finally convinced hubby that it wasn't snowing enough to need the snow tires -- OOPS was on the way home) so i had him pull it up on his phone where we discovered this tiny bit of fine print*
**

*But we decided that they still meet the requirement of "decent quality treats at a decent price" for stockings -- that and ALL 4 of our adult kids insist on Kinder Eggs we still bought some!*

*We then also picked up 2 of the meat --- $6.99 will earn us the 25 plus one coupon*
*2 cheese 6.99 for the 25 and one coupon --- surprise bonus on these was an extra 15 on the shelf BTW*
*3 of the gifty things -- total cost of the ones we chose --$20.97 --- 25 AM*
*spent enough to use the spend $60.00 get 20 AM so another coupon.*

*All of that paid for the last giftcard from our last escapade netting us 103 AM for $67.35*

*Bought 2 Cara GC with our Mastercard to earn those 140 and start us on the way for that extra Shop the Block offer. That was FUN!*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question
> Can I buy the Bothwell cheddar cheese at both Sobeys and Foodland to get 2 shops done?
> Hugs Mel



Yesterday when I shopped I used both coupons.  The came up with different PLU##'s for the Sobey's Cheese and Foodland Cheese.  So I'm assuming they are separate.


----------



## ottawamom

Just remembered another questions I had.  Yesterday I picked up some Marks GC at Rexall.  When they processed them the AM didn't show up at the bottom of the receipt.  Anyone else have this experience.  The Store manager "knows" me and said he would make it right if they didn't come through. He said those AM were coming from Corporate or AM directly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just remembered another questions I had.  Yesterday I picked up some Marks GC at Rexall.  When they processed them the AM didn't show up at the bottom of the receipt.  Anyone else have this experience.  The Store manager "knows" me and said he would make it right if they didn't come through. He said those AM were coming from Corporate or AM directly.


*That is odd -- I've had the AM for GC at Rexall show up on the receipt before --definately keep an eye on those. As a side note i I really don't care for how my Rexall AM are posting since we were pushed to Load and Go, they used to all be there within 24 hours when i used coupons AND showed on receipt -- the last 2 weeks neither of those are happening and when i contacted AM (what a joke their customer service is right now!) i was told all of those offers will now be treated as bonus that can take up to 120 days to post BOO*


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> Just remembered another questions I had.  Yesterday I picked up some Marks GC at Rexall.  When they processed them the AM didn't show up at the bottom of the receipt.  Anyone else have this experience.  The Store manager "knows" me and said he would make it right if they didn't come through. He said those AM were coming from Corporate or AM directly.



I bought a $50 Old Navy card at my Rexall today and the 40AM did not show up. The manager just did a manual adjustment for me.


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> Yes there is!
> 
> For the gift cards: If you bought 2 $50 cards would you get 2 lots of 70 bonus airmiles? Or does it have to be put in 2 separate transactions?



Hi I just wanted to put a "caution" out there
I just bought two marks 50.00 cards and received NO airmiles.
The cashier had to manually add them ( 16x5 ) .total 80 airmiles
So double check your receipt.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Shop the block question
> Can I buy the Bothwell cheddar cheese at both Sobeys and Foodland to get 2 shops done?
> Hugs Mel


It's two separate coupons so I assume it can be done. I plan to anyway.
Sobey's also had the booklets at the cash by the way. Not all the offers I plan to use are in the booklets though.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> It's two separate coupons so I assume it can be done. I plan to anyway.
> Sobey's also had the booklets at the cash by the way. Not all the offers I plan to use are in the booklets though.



I love my middle son,,he bought some ink for the printer!
So I have the coupons all printed out and ready to go.
I am going to use both Sobeys and Foodland coupons for the cheese.
No coupon for the Costa Coffee so I will just keep my receipt.
Off to foodland and Sobeys I go tomorrow morning.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is odd -- I've had the AM for GC at Rexall show up on the receipt before --definately keep an eye on those. As a side note i I really don't care for how my Rexall AM are posting since we were pushed to Load and Go, they used to all be there within 24 hours when i used coupons AND showed on receipt -- the last 2 weeks neither of those are happening and when i contacted AM (what a joke their customer service is right now!) i was told all of those offers will now be treated as bonus that can take up to 120 days to post BOO*





Aladora said:


> I bought a $50 Old Navy card at my Rexall today and the 40AM did not show up. The manager just did a manual adjustment for me.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi I just wanted to put a "caution" out there
> I just bought two marks 50.00 cards and received NO airmiles.
> The cashier had to manually add them ( 16x5 ) .total 80 airmiles
> So double check your receipt.
> Hugs Mel



I'll give it a week (maybe two as I'm off to the World at the end of the week) and then I'll go in and get them added to my account manually if they don't show up.  I had another bonus offer about two weeks ago not show up on the receipt at Rexall and they quickly added them manually.  Didn't get a second post from corporate so its a good thing I had them add them.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## buyerbrad

bababear_50 said:


> Hi I just wanted to put a "caution" out there
> I just bought two marks 50.00 cards and received NO airmiles.
> The cashier had to manually add them ( 16x5 ) .total 80 airmiles
> So double check your receipt.
> Hugs Mel[/QUOTE
> 
> My 2 Gap/Old Navy GCs didn't show at the store either. I notified the cashier who added the 80 Airmiles after. They posted today on my account.


----------



## ottawamom

OK I'm going back into the store sooner than later.  I will get those AM owing to me!


----------



## bababear_50

ROAD BLOCK-Shop the Block.





My Foodland does not have the Bothwell cheddar cheese or the Maple leaf deli meat slices.
The manager is supposed to call me this afternoon. I am a bit disappointed, you would think that shops would be connected to these offers and stock for them.
I have to think out a new game plan here.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> ROAD BLOCK-Shop the Block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Foodland does not have the Bothwell cheddar cheese or the Maple leaf deli meat slices.
> The manager is supposed to call me this afternoon. I am a bit disappointed, you would think that shops would be connected to these offers and stock for them.
> I have to think out a new game plan here.
> Hugs Mel



Maybe he can special order in the two items for you. I can see that a smaller Foodland might not carry them as a regular item as they are not the most economical choice but they should be able to get some in if they have a guaranteed sale.  Here's hoping!


----------



## ottawamom

"Cash AM" help! So I just shopped at Rexall.  If I change my preference now to 100% Cash Rewards will my shopping today be posted to my Cash account or my Dream account. At the time I shopped my account was 100% Dream.

If it will go to Cash can I then switch back to 100% Dream after its posted and will all last weeks shopping be posted to Dream.  How quick are they to make the change back and forth.  I am thinking if I have some Cash miles then I can take advantage of the Metro coupon in the Shop the Block booklet.

Any advice out there.


----------



## bababear_50

So this is what I have so far
1 spend $60.00 at foodland *(done)
2. Two prime meat offers at Foodland*(done)($9.99 each)
3. Bothwell cheese at Sobeys*(done) ($6.99 each)
4. Costa Coffee at Shell*(done)($2.00)
Still to come:
5. My youngest son is going to try Sobeys Urban Fresh in Toronto for me-cheese deal ($6.99 each)youngest son came through for me (done).
6. I will use Metro Coupon --- use 95 cash airmiles on a purchase Dec 1-4
7. I will buy $15.00 in Nosh or Rose and Robin *Rexall* products Dec 2-8.(xmas treats)
No word from the Foodland manager yet so atleast I have an alternate plan of action.
Hugs Mel

Oh a a bottle of Gin is also a possibility for me.
I could also go get a free hearing test.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> "Cash AM" help! So I just shopped at Rexall.  If I change my preference now to 100% Cash Rewards will my shopping today be posted to my Cash account or my Dream account. At the time I shopped my account was 100% Dream.
> 
> If it will go to Cash can I then switch back to 100% Dream after its posted and will all last weeks shopping be posted to Dream.  How quick are they to make the change back and forth.  I am thinking if I have some Cash miles then I can take advantage of the Metro coupon in the Shop the Block booklet.
> 
> Any advice out there.


Hi Hon
When you go to change it it will tell you
***Any change in your preference will take effect at 3:00am ET the following day.**
not sure if this helps or not
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hit up Metro this afternoon and made out like bandits!*
*2 Smuckers jams --3.99 ea buy 2 get 10AM*
*Peanut butter -- 5.99 get 10 AM*
*9 packs of yogurt (yes NINE -- don't judge  ) 3.49 ea buy 3 get 20 so total of 60 AM *
*Raisin bread 3.49 --get 1 (yes ONE, seriously??)*
*but the surprise was Lactantia purefilter 1% milk, 1 L (again don't judge, i hate milk but this i will drink) 2.99 --we thought the sign said buy 2 get 15 AM , date was Dec 23rd bought 2 .. receipt reads THIRTY!*
*Total spent --67 - earned 126 AM*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> When you go to change it it will tell you
> ***Any change in your preference will take effect at 3:00am ET the following day.**
> not sure if this helps or not
> Hugs Mel



That's exactly what I needed to hear.  Rexall will post sometime tomorrow. I'll try it and see what happens.  I don't have anything else posting until Wednesday at the earliest so I should be able to change it back by then. Worst case is that the AM go to my Dream account because that was my preference when they were earned.  Thanks


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> ROAD BLOCK-Shop the Block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Foodland does not have the Bothwell cheddar cheese or the Maple leaf deli meat slices.
> The manager is supposed to call me this afternoon. I am a bit disappointed, you would think that shops would be connected to these offers and stock for them.
> I have to think out a new game plan here.
> Hugs Mel



Same here! Very disappointed too!


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> "Cash AM" help! So I just shopped at Rexall.  If I change my preference now to 100% Cash Rewards will my shopping today be posted to my Cash account or my Dream account. At the time I shopped my account was 100% Dream.
> 
> If it will go to Cash can I then switch back to 100% Dream after its posted and will all last weeks shopping be posted to Dream.  How quick are they to make the change back and forth.  I am thinking if I have some Cash miles then I can take advantage of the Metro coupon in the Shop the Block booklet.
> 
> Any advice out there.



I wondered more or less the same thing.  I saw the info on the Air Miles site stating that the change would be effective at 3 am.  What's still not completely clear is whether that applies to the transaction date or the posting date.  Probably posting date, but I decided I'd just wait a day to make my purchases.  This was on Friday, so my preference update should have been effective early Saturday morning.  Yesterday (Nov 20th) I shopped at Staples, LCBO, Rexall, and Sobeys.  All except Sobeys are now showing posted to my account, and all were posted as cash miles.  The weird thing - they all posted backdated to Nov 19.  Which should have been dream miles (since cash miles weren't to be effective until early on the 20th), but then the actual transaction date *was* Nov 20.  So... ??

I've now changed my preferences back to dream miles (supposedly effective Nov 22 at 3 am); I'll be interested to see how the Sobeys miles are credited once they post.  Hopefully dream, but if not, oh well.  I have bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, get your shopping lists ready, fire up the computers and start your Christmas on-line shopping NOW*

**
*Here's the fine print that goes along with this offer*
**
*Happy clicking everyone!*


----------



## ottawamom

mab2012 said:


> I wondered more or less the same thing.  I saw the info on the Air Miles site stating that the change would be effective at 3 am.  What's still not completely clear is whether that applies to the transaction date or the posting date.  Probably posting date, but I decided I'd just wait a day to make my purchases.  This was on Friday, so my preference update should have been effective early Saturday morning.  Yesterday (Nov 20th) I shopped at Staples, LCBO, Rexall, and Sobeys.  All except Sobeys are now showing posted to my account, and all were posted as cash miles.  The weird thing - they all posted backdated to Nov 19.  Which should have been dream miles (since cash miles weren't to be effective until early on the 20th), but then the actual transaction date *was* Nov 20.  So... ??
> 
> I've now changed my preferences back to dream miles (supposedly effective Nov 22 at 3 am); I'll be interested to see how the Sobeys miles are credited once they post.  Hopefully dream, but if not, oh well.  I have bigger problems to worry about.



If it's posted based on the actual transaction date I'll just leave it and let my Black Friday shopping go to Cash.  It can't hurt to have a few cash miles.  That way I'll be able to use those coupons from Metro for spend 95AM (cash) get 25AM.  I've never been able to take advantage of that deal in the past.  Let us know what happens with your Sobey's miles. That way we should be able to figure out if its the transaction date or the date they are posted to Airmiles.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> That's exactly what I needed to hear.  Rexall will post sometime tomorrow. I'll try it and see what happens.  I don't have anything else posting until Wednesday at the earliest so I should be able to change it back by then. Worst case is that the AM go to my Dream account because that was my preference when they were earned.  Thanks



I did the same thing yesterday, shopped Rexall, changed cash level to 80% cash.  I received the Rexall points from yesterday first (same night), then slider adjustment.  Based on Sobeys points posting on Wednesday, I`m going to readjust today so not as many Sobey`s points go to cash.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang, get your shopping lists ready, fire up the computers and start your Christmas on-line shopping NOW*
> 
> *View attachment 207047*
> *Here's the fine print that goes along with this offer*
> *View attachment 207048*
> *Happy clicking everyone!*



The 20x airmilesshop offer has been added to the list for Shop the Block!


----------



## ottawamom

My Rexall purchase from yesterday (before I switched to Cash) posted today as Dream miles.  So I guess you must have your account changed before making your purchase. They appear to allocate based on the transaction date not the posting date.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can you switch from Dream to Cash (and reverse) that quickly?  I didn't even think of using those Shop the Block coupons since I solely do Dream rewards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can you switch from Dream to Cash (and reverse) that quickly?  I didn't even think of using those Shop the Block coupons since I solely do Dream rewards.


*Easy-peasy!*
*Just click on the little "i" next to your Dream rewards on the home page. When the site is actually functional (really dragging this morning) you'll see this pop up*
**
*Click on the "cash or dream? What's your preference?" slide the pointer to where you want (I have mine at 10% cash & 90 % dream hoping i can earn the 95 needed to do the Metro offer) It will make the switch at 3 am tomorrow.  You can change it as often as you want. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*

* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM *


----------



## NorthernGrl

omg!  The black friday 20X is awesome!  I need new bras!  Better go and surf the Penningtons site!  
And Toys R Us Too!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A question for those collectors in the West.  I got super excited when I seen in this weeks flyer that at Safeway, if I purchase certain gift cards we get 70 am!  So My question is actually two.  If they don't have the sticker up by the gift cards do I still get the am that are in the flyer?  Also...If I purchase 2...which would be $100, would that purchase qualify for the bonus 95 miles with a $95 purchase?


----------



## ottawamom

At Sobey's, in Ontario, (which owns Safeway) they won't allow you to count your gift card purchases towards the "spend $95 get 95AM" type promotions. It doesn't hurt to ask but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A question for those collectors in the West.  I got super excited when I seen in this weeks flyer that at Safeway, if I purchase certain gift cards we get 70 am!  So My question is actually two.  If they don't have the sticker up by the gift cards do I still get the am that are in the flyer?  Also...If I purchase 2...which would be $100, would that purchase qualify for the bonus 95 miles with a $95 purchase?



*Just make sure you have the flyer in hand when you shop and if the Miles don't appear on the receipt point it out to the cashier right then and they might be able to adjust your miles on the spot.  Read the fine print to be sure it doesn't say they won't be appear on your receipt (certain bonuses come from Airmiles or the store's head office), if this is the case you need to keep the receipt and watch your account like a hawk. If it goes beyond 60 days file a missing miles report. I keep a spread sheet to track my purchases and bonuses (needed during this current Shop the Block since they won't post till 2017)*

*You should also question if you need to purchase the gift cards in separate sales to get the bonus for both -- one of our Rexalls strangely needs me to ring them thru separately, who knows why?!?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

NorthernGrl said:


> omg!  The black friday 20X is awesome!  I need new bras!  Better go and surf the Penningtons site!
> And Toys R Us Too!


*UPDATE to the Black Friday 20X -- if you look closely there are some stores that have even more multiplier offers and it says *
**
*Pennington has an extra 2 X *

*ALSO, don't forget that many stores extend their Black Friday sales to their on-line shops AND Cyber Monday has amazing deals as well, so if you can hold off till then you can increase your purchasing power! The bonus offer is good till Nov 30th*


----------



## NorthernGrl

woohoo!!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Would anyone happen to know how Sobeys posts their airmiles?  I know they post Wednesday night (from some kind person on this thread) and are cumulative for the week, but I'm not sure when the week ends and whether giftcard promos are different (I think they are longer???).  Also, do Foodland points work the same?

I'm trying to adjust the cash/dream preference slider to be close to 95 airmiles without going over too much.  Any incite would be appreciated.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ttaylorcan said:


> Would anyone happen to know how Sobeys posts their airmiles?  I know they post Wednesday night (from some kind person on this thread) and are cumulative for the week, but I'm not sure when the week ends and whether giftcard promos are different (I think they are longer???).  Also, do Foodland points work the same?
> 
> I'm trying to adjust the cash/dream preference slider to be close to 95 airmiles without going over too much.  Any incite would be appreciated.


*A quick glance at the site (ok took me forever to find my glasses and then still needed to squint  ) says their week is Sunday - Saturday, and my Gift Card purchases that i made this weekend at Foodland (same parent company) showed up on my receipt and last promotion they posted that week as well. I'm playing the balancing act as well because we've never done the Cash Miles route. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link to the $5.00 coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $25.00 save $5.00 good till Dec 5th*


----------



## tgropp

I got a shop the block booklet with the coupons that using 7 will get you 1900 Airmiles. Did anyone else get an email with the same offer but it has plenty more coupons than the book. I would presume that they are all good for the promo. Anyone else get the email?


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *A quick glance at the site (ok took me forever to find my glasses and then still needed to squint  ) says their week is Sunday - Saturday, and my Gift Card purchases that i made this weekend at Foodland (same parent company) showed up on my receipt and last promotion they posted that week as well. I'm playing the balancing act as well because we've never done the Cash Miles route. *



Thank you Donald, sounds like I'm safe to shop today and set my "slider" for only last week's purchases.  You'd think they'd set them for the "flyer week" but I guess that sometimes changes which would add to the confusion.  I'll cross my fingers, I only want 95 cash miles for now as I need the dream miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> I got a shop the block booklet with the coupons that using 7 will get you 1900 Airmiles. Did anyone else get an email with the same offer but it has plenty more coupons than the book. I would presume that they are all good for the promo. Anyone else get the email?


*YES, this has been a topic of conversation for the last few pages (ok more like THE topic) Head to page 119 and start at post 2365. Read thru from that point and you will see the strategies others are using. A few of us are almost already done and it only started a week ago. Have fun on the hunt and let us know how you do!*


----------



## Aladora

Looks like a good Thrifty's week for me! I love when they have the buy $100 Smile Card, get $10 free up to $500/$50 free!

Thrifty Foods


----------



## tgropp

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, this has been a topic of conversation for the last few pages (ok more like THE topic) Head to page 119 and start at post 2365. Read thru from that point and you will see the strategies others are using. A few of us are almost already done and it only started a week ago. Have fun on the hunt and let us know how you do!*



Thanks. I also read that it is only for Airmiles cashmiles so unfortunately it is of no interest to me


----------



## ottawamom

tgropp said:


> Thanks. I also read that it is only for Airmiles cashmiles so unfortunately it is of no interest to me



The offers each have bonus miles (dream or cash, whatever you have your account set to ) so that's a plus. The bonus (cash miles) at the end can be used to take advantage of those spend 95 Cash AM get 25 AM (again your bonus 25 is whatever your account is set to).  I like you, didn't think too much of the promo initially but when I thought about being able to use the cash miles for this purpose I jumped on board.  If you are able to do the max of the promo it equates to $200 you don't have to spend on groceries etc. You could use them in 700AM increments to reduce your grocery bill at Metro, Sobey's or Foodland.

I have my account set to 100% cash today so that I can take advantage of the Metro coupon in a couple of weeks. Once I have enough cash AM to use the coupon I'll go back to 100% dream as this is where I prefer to collect them.

Have another look at the promo you may see it differently now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> Thanks. I also read that it is only for Airmiles cashmiles so unfortunately it is of no interest to me


*You can then turn around and use these cash miles at Shell to *purchase* gift cards, so if you work the system you will end up with $200.00 in giftcards. That's our plan for these. If checked the fine print on the Airmiles site this is what the exclusions show as for the grocery stores*
**

*But if you look at Shell it says *
**

*You don't need to switch your account around to Cash it will automatically dump them in there. The reason some of us are talking about that is Metro has one that says use 95 Cash Miles get 25 Bonus and that will be another coupon used.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ok, I was confused about the 95/25 deal being discussed.

But, what if my AM from Sobeys don't post before the weekend and my account is switched to Cash to use the coupons?  I am waiting for 260 from Sobeys from last week.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm still trying to completely work it out. This is what I've seen so far.  I shopped at Rexall on Sunday.  Changed from Dream (100%) to Cash(100%) Sunday evening. This changed my preference at 3:00am (early Monday). My AM posted from my Rexall purchase on Monday as Dream Miles. I believe it is your preference on the transaction day (day you make your purchase) that dictates which "pool" your AM are deposited into.

Again, I have had experience with only one transaction posting but I should be able to confirm more when my Metro AM post tomorrow (earned last week when my preference was 100% Dream, my account is currently set to Cash 100%). I will post more when it goes through.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ok, I was confused about the 95/25 deal being discussed.
> 
> But, what if my AM from Sobeys don't post before the weekend and my account is switched to Cash to use the coupons?  I am waiting for 260 from Sobeys from last week.


*I'm not exactly sure what you're asking here?? The only coupon i see that is related to Cash miles is the one at Metro ... if you use 95 Cash Miles (which is enough for $10.00) you will earn 25 Airmiles which will be deposited to your account based on the ratio you have determined. All of the bonus miles will be deposited based on what you have your account set to at the time ---the ones that will get deposited into your Cash account will only happen at the end of the promotion (in February 2017) and will be based on how many coupons you used. Those miles will be dumped into your Cash account even if your earning ratio is 100% Dream.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *All of the bonus miles will be deposited based on what you have your account set to at the time ---the ones that will get deposited into your Cash account will only happen at the end of the promotion (in February 2017) and will be based on how many coupons you used. Those miles will be dumped into your Cash account even if your earning ratio is 100% Dream. *



Oooohhh, now I get it! I think. LOL

So let's say with the 7 coupons I use, I earn 200 bonus air miles. Those go into my current Dream account.
In February 2017, since I used the full 7 coupons, those 1900 bonus air miles go into the Cash account on their own, not affecting my Dream miles collecting.

Am I correct?


----------



## ottawamom

Yes exactly! You got it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Holy crap, that fried my brain LOL

Yikes! I better get going on some of these!


----------



## pigletto

Just a heads up in case anyone missed it. My online Shop the Block offers now include the Airmiles.ca 20x offer. You have to spend a minimum of $20 and it counts as one of your seven offers. For that offer I'll be making sure to click on the Shop the Block coupon and shop through there to make sure it credits.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If you use your bmo air miles mastercard for your 7 purchases, that counts as one offer too. There is a link where you enter your am number.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's a good thing that Rexall posts within 24 hours ... you would think with the comments here about the Marks GC not appearing on the receipts i would have been more observant but noooo, i ended up in a very animated and rather involved conversation with one of my favourite cashiers about our plans for Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales to maximize our AM. We rang them all through separately and the Sears ones both worked so we didn't look at the last 2.*

*Oh well, just added another errand to my birthday outing and he added an EXTRA 20 for my troubles  (Unfortunately they won't show up  quickly enough to count towards my Cash miles for the Metro offer)*


----------



## mort1331

So I didnt think I was going to participate in shop the block as the number of stores were not close to me. But I decided to take a drive to the foodland that was only about 10km out of my way. I could then hit up 4 offers with that all in one. Stopped at shell on the way and picked up a Costa coffee, 1 down. Get to Foodland and no cheese, no sliced meat, no Eric picking up the other offers since it made no sense. Drive home and visit the Sobeys across the street from me and pick up the cheese there, no issues lots in stock. Go to cashier and try to use the coupon, no go, try to manually enter, no go, not even recognized, same number that is online. So no cheese. Get home and call AM, actually get through in 2  mins, not sure if because Onyx? Tell the the issue with Sobeys, had to walk the girl on how to get to shop the block, she couldnt see it on her screen anywhere.
Side note the only way I can is google shop the block AM, it doesnt show on my home page of AM either?
She finds it after I show her how and says she will put the 25AM in my account, I said NO, I could care less about the 25, I want this to count against my 7 for shop the block for 1900!!. She understands and has me on hold twice to get supervisors to help. No Help. They asked me to call back tomorrow and they have a note in my file to add it. They will work on it tonight and tomorrow to try and figure it out.
What a waste of a day for me with this, but now I am determined, and have Foodland # for them to hold an order for me when they get some in at the end of the week.
So if I get the 4 from Foodland, 1 from Sobeys and the 1 from Costa Coffee, I will get the final 1 from shoping online and get the 20x multiplier.
If you look at it and have an easier time then I did, you can get the 1900 for around only $100, which is a great return on money spent.


----------



## ottawamom

So sorry to hear of your troubles.  The shop the block AM weren't showing up on my home page either. I have always had to go in using the airmiles.ca/holiday.  This whole promo is turning out to be a lot more work than I had anticipated. Some of the coupons have different "use" dates.  I hope it all ends up having been worth the effort. I only need 1 more coupon use to complete my promotion but I'm going to get 1 or 2 extras just in case.


----------



## ttaylorcan

mort1331 said:


> So I didnt think I was going to participate in shop the block as the number of stores were not close to me. But I decided to take a drive to the foodland that was only about 10km out of my way. I could then hit up 4 offers with that all in one. Stopped at shell on the way and picked up a Costa coffee, 1 down. Get to Foodland and no cheese, no sliced meat, no Eric picking up the other offers since it made no sense. Drive home and visit the Sobeys across the street from me and pick up the cheese there, no issues lots in stock. Go to cashier and try to use the coupon, no go, try to manually enter, no go, not even recognized, same number that is online. So no cheese. Get home and call AM, actually get through in 2  mins, not sure if because Onyx? Tell the the issue with Sobeys, had to walk the girl on how to get to shop the block, she couldnt see it on her screen anywhere.
> Side note the only way I can is google shop the block AM, it doesnt show on my home page of AM either?
> She finds it after I show her how and says she will put the 25AM in my account, I said NO, I could care less about the 25, I want this to count against my 7 for shop the block for 1900!!. She understands and has me on hold twice to get supervisors to help. No Help. They asked me to call back tomorrow and they have a note in my file to add it. They will work on it tonight and tomorrow to try and figure it out.
> What a waste of a day for me with this, but now I am determined, and have Foodland # for them to hold an order for me when they get some in at the end of the week.
> So if I get the 4 from Foodland, 1 from Sobeys and the 1 from Costa Coffee, I will get the final 1 from shoping online and get the 20x multiplier.
> If you look at it and have an easier time then I did, you can get the 1900 for around only $100, which is a great return on money spent.



Mort1331, my experience was very similar to yours, so far I have the coffee.  

Foodland didn't have the cheese, meat or chicken.  On Friday they said they would order the chicken for me and it would be in on Monday's delivery.  It didn't make Monday or Wednesdays deliver and I was told there appears to be an ordering issue. So two trips, no shop the block.  I bought fresh chicken that was on sale instead and they took $3 off my bill for the inconvenience.

Sobeys had an issue with the cheese as well.  15 instore airmiles came up but coupon didn't work, they also just wanted to give me the 25 airmiles.  They followed up with Sobey's head office after I left and one of the cheese I had picked wasn't included in the promo (it was cheddar though). They told me to come back on my next trip and buy the same cheese if I want and they will just scan the one that works twice.  They refunded my money til i come back and left me with the 15 instore airmiles for the cheese.


----------



## ottawamom

ttaylorcan said:


> Sobeys had an issue with the cheese as well.  15 instore airmiles came up but coupon didn't work, they also just wanted to give me the 25 airmiles.  They followed up with Sobey's head office after I left and one of the cheese I had picked wasn't included in the promo (it was cheddar though). They told me to come back on my next trip and buy the same cheese if I want and they will just scan the one that works twice.  They refunded my money til i come back and left me with the 15 instore airmiles for the cheese.



 I had a similar issue when I picked up the cheese at Sobey's.  I just got the 15AM not the 25AM associated with the coupon.  The coupon was on the receipt though PLU 66. They manually added the 25AM but that wasn't what I was after and I told them so.  I decided the easiest way to deal with my issue was just to get one or two extra coupons used in case. This way I am sure I will have at least 7 coupons used for the 1900AM(cash). 

It's becoming a bit of a pain.


----------



## ttaylorcan

*Starts tomorrow:

Metro weekend promo (Ontario):*

GET AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
5x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $30 *

10x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $50 *

15x BASE MILES you spend a minimum of $100 *

Thursday, November 24 th to Sunday, November 27 th , 2016

*LIMIT OF ONE AIR MILES ® BONUS OFFER PER COLLECTOR NUMBER PER DAY.

*Metro gc promo:*

GET 50 BONUS AIR MILES
when you purchase select $50 Gift Cards
Nov. 24th - 30th, 2016

Participating cards include: Bass Pro Shops ® , Hudson's Bay, Spafinder Wellness 365 ® , Sears, Moxie's, Mark's ® and la Vie en Rose. See gift cards for details, terms, and conditions and (if applicable) any fees. All trademarks are property of their respective owners. While supplies last.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I had a similar issue when I picked up the cheese at Sobey's.  I just got the 15AM not the 25AM associated with the coupon.  The coupon was on the receipt though PLU 66. They manually added the 25AM but that wasn't what I was after and I told them so.  I decided the easiest way to deal with my issue was just to get one or two extra coupons used in case. This way I am sure I will have at least 7 coupons used for the 1900AM(cash).
> 
> It's becoming a bit of a pain.



Just checked my receipt from Sobeys Urban fresh and I got 15 airmiles for the cheese but no 25 for using the coupon (PLU 66 on the receipt though). I am just going to call airmiles when I have a few hours and see what they say.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> So I didnt think I was going to participate in shop the block as the number of stores were not close to me. But I decided to take a drive to the foodland that was only about 10km out of my way. I could then hit up 4 offers with that all in one. Stopped at shell on the way and picked up a Costa coffee, 1 down. Get to Foodland and no cheese, no sliced meat, no Eric picking up the other offers since it made no sense. Drive home and visit the Sobeys across the street from me and pick up the cheese there, no issues lots in stock. Go to cashier and try to use the coupon, no go, try to manually enter, no go, not even recognized, same number that is online. So no cheese. Get home and call AM, actually get through in 2  mins, not sure if because Onyx? Tell the the issue with Sobeys, had to walk the girl on how to get to shop the block, she couldnt see it on her screen anywhere.
> Side note the only way I can is google shop the block AM, it doesnt show on my home page of AM either?
> She finds it after I show her how and says she will put the 25AM in my account, I said NO, I could care less about the 25, I want this to count against my 7 for shop the block for 1900!!. She understands and has me on hold twice to get supervisors to help. No Help. They asked me to call back tomorrow and they have a note in my file to add it. They will work on it tonight and tomorrow to try and figure it out.
> What a waste of a day for me with this, but now I am determined, and have Foodland # for them to hold an order for me when they get some in at the end of the week.
> So if I get the 4 from Foodland, 1 from Sobeys and the 1 from Costa Coffee, I will get the final 1 from shoping online and get the 20x multiplier.
> If you look at it and have an easier time then I did, you can get the 1900 for around only $100, which is a great return on money spent.


 Can ANY of their promos ever work like they are supposed to?

This is my fear with this Shop the Block thing. It's seven times I am going to shop in good faith with this offer, and if even one offer messes up it won't credit the 200 cash miles. 
FWIW I didn't get the 15 airmiles with the cheese at Sobey's. The cashier scanned the coupon and the 25 were on my receipt but that's it.
Foodland is 30 to 40 minutes from me but right near DH's work. I don't relish the idea of sending him to search for things that may not be there.


----------



## bababear_50

Just did live chat
They are sending Sobeys an email to double check that this purchase is recognized as one of my promotional
coupons and that I am missing 25 airmiles.
I printed a copy of the chat and will save it with my special shop the block envelope.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ttaylorcan said:


> *Starts tomorrow:
> 
> Metro weekend promo (Ontario):*
> 
> GET AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
> 5x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $30 *
> 
> 10x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $50 *
> 
> 15x BASE MILES you spend a minimum of $100 *
> 
> Thursday, November 24 th to Sunday, November 27 th , 2016
> 
> *LIMIT OF ONE AIR MILES ® BONUS OFFER PER COLLECTOR NUMBER PER DAY.
> 
> *Metro gc promo:*
> 
> GET 50 BONUS AIR MILES
> when you purchase select $50 Gift Cards
> Nov. 24th - 30th, 2016
> 
> Participating cards include: Bass Pro Shops ® , Hudson's Bay, Spafinder Wellness 365 ® , Sears, Moxie's, Mark's ® and la Vie en Rose. See gift cards for details, terms, and conditions and (if applicable) any fees. All trademarks are property of their respective owners. While supplies last.




Thanks for posting
Purex is a good one for me
but 2x $3.99=$7.98 = 10 airmiles.
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-24-to-30/single/14


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just did live chat
> They are sending Sobeys an email to double check that this purchase is recognized as one of my promotional
> coupons and that I am missing 25 airmiles.
> I printed a copy of the chat and will save it with my special shop the block envelope.
> Hugs Mel



Guess I'll be doing this in the morning as well. Between these coupons with Airmiles and a Costco.ca order that keeps going missing I'm kind of fed up with Customer Service types these days. 

Has anyone out there had the Sobey's cheese coupon get picked up correctly on their receipt?


----------



## mort1331

Well lets hope with the combination of a number of us now complaining about the Sobeys deal, that they get the right code down. I hope to find out thurs and will report when I do. Then its a matter of calling Foodland to make sure that the product is in so I dont have to drive to get nothing. 
Lets hope for the best.
Also am I correct that the 1900 will go towards next years allotment. If so that is a great start for Onyx next year. Once you reach it, I always wished I could just use the extra points for next year.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Guess I'll be doing this in the morning as well. Between these coupons with Airmiles and a Costco.ca order that keeps going missing I'm kind of fed up with Customer Service types these days.
> 
> Has anyone out there had the Sobey's cheese coupon get picked up correctly on their receipt?


Hi Hon
At Sobeys regular (Mississauga) store I bought the cheese deal and received 15 plus 25 bonus points.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Had to post this.  Last week while Foodland shopping the person at the cash in front of me was asked if they had an Airmiles card.  They said "no" (she had a huge order $200ish) so I asked if she would mind swiping my card.  She didn't mind, the cashier did it and I'm 65AM ahead as a result. Good things do happen from time to time.  I'll have to pay something forward now.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> At Sobeys regular (Mississauga) store I bought the cheese deal and received 15 plus 25 bonus points.
> Hugs Mel



Which cheese flavours did you pick up.  It seems some work and some don't. When I got mine at Sobey's I got an old cheddar and a hot red pepper one. They didn't work.  I purchase two jalapeno and they worked.


----------



## ottawamom

For those considering the Cash/Dream switch back and forth.  All my AM earned last week when I was 100% Dream have posted this week to my Dream pool.  My preference is currently set to 100% Cash.  I will be switching it back to Dream after I shop at Metro tomorrow and have earned enough Cash miles to take advantage of the Metro Shop the Block coupon. My Rexall purchase today and Metro tomorrow will go to my Cash pool.


----------



## ttaylorcan

The Sobey's cashier that called me after calling head office about the bothwell cheese listed off about 6 different ones that were included in the promo.  Unfortunately this was on the phone so I didn't write it down since they were willing to give me any two when I go back.  I believe I heard extra old cheddar, extra old wine cheddar and a couple that weren't cheddar.  I know that doesn't help too much but she did mention quite a few.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i Just checked the Metro site to see what my targeted coupons will be and was surprised to see that the flyer actually works on the site now -- i can see the full thing and i can narrow it down to see just the AM bonus offers. Interestingly the bonus spend whatever amount is showing differently there ... straight miles not multipliers, guess we'll have to wait and see how it actually plays out when we hit the till!*
**

*I'm so sorry that a bunch of you are having trouble with the Shop the Block offers. I'm REALLY glad we lucked out and found the cheese at *our* Foodland since it's about 45 minutes each direction and hubby didn't want to go to begin with, he would not have been a happy camper to get there and find no cheese  He made my favourite food for my birthday dinner  tonight with that BTW Mac & Cheese, mighty good *


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Which cheese flavours did you pick up.  It seems some work and some don't. When I got mine at Sobey's I got an old cheddar and a hot red pepper one. They didn't work.  I purchase two jalapeno and they worked.



Hi
I got one black truffle and one red hot chilli pepper....worked
Hugs Mel

My son bought at Urban Sobeys
cheddar smoked chanterel and Extra Old cheddar...did not work


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *i Just checked the Metro site to see what my targeted coupons will be and was surprised to see that the flyer actually works on the site now -- i can see the full thing and i can narrow it down to see just the AM bonus offers. Interestingly the bonus spend whatever amount is showing differently there ... straight miles not multipliers, guess we'll have to wait and see how it actually plays out when we hit the till!*
> *View attachment 207492*
> 
> *I'm so sorry that a bunch of you are having trouble with the Shop the Block offers. I'm REALLY glad we lucked out and found the cheese at *our* Foodland since it's about 45 minutes each direction and hubby didn't want to go to begin with, he would not have been a happy camper to get there and find no cheese  He made my favourite food for my birthday dinner  tonight with that BTW Mac & Cheese, mighty good *




Happy Birthday Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

ttaylorcan said:


> *Starts tomorrow:
> 
> Metro weekend promo (Ontario):*
> 
> GET AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
> 5x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $30 *
> 
> 10x BASE MILES when you spend a minimum of $50 *
> 
> 15x BASE MILES you spend a minimum of $100 *
> 
> Thursday, November 24 th to Sunday, November 27 th , 2016
> 
> *LIMIT OF ONE AIR MILES ® BONUS OFFER PER COLLECTOR NUMBER PER DAY.



So I cut and pasted the above directly from Metro's website in the detail section, however I'm a little confused as the promo on the cover of the flyer is as follows:

15 am wus $30
30 am wus $50
60 am wus $100

When you click on details, it says the first post above which I believe is incorrect.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *i Just checked the Metro site to see what my targeted coupons will be and was surprised to see that the flyer actually works on the site now -- i can see the full thing and i can narrow it down to see just the AM bonus offers. Interestingly the bonus spend whatever amount is showing differently there ... straight miles not multipliers, guess we'll have to wait and see how it actually plays out when we hit the till!*
> *View attachment 207492*
> 
> *I'm so sorry that a bunch of you are having trouble with the Shop the Block offers. I'm REALLY glad we lucked out and found the cheese at *our* Foodland since it's about 45 minutes each direction and hubby didn't want to go to begin with, he would not have been a happy camper to get there and find no cheese  He made my favourite food for my birthday dinner  tonight with that BTW Mac & Cheese, mighty good *



I believe what you have posted is correct Donald, what I posted previously was from clicking on details, and history has proven that they don't always get these things right.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Guess I'll be doing this in the morning as well. Between these coupons with Airmiles and a Costco.ca order that keeps going missing I'm kind of fed up with Customer Service types these days.
> 
> Has anyone out there had the Sobey's cheese coupon get picked up correctly on their receipt?


Well I did for the Shop the Block offer, just not for the instore offer. I kind of assumed I couldn't get both anyway. I printed the coupon and brought it in and it was scanned.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *i Just checked the Metro site to see what my targeted coupons will be and was surprised to see that the flyer actually works on the site now -- i can see the full thing and i can narrow it down to see just the AM bonus offers. Interestingly the bonus spend whatever amount is showing differently there ... straight miles not multipliers, guess we'll have to wait and see how it actually plays out when we hit the till!*
> *View attachment 207492*
> 
> *I'm so sorry that a bunch of you are having trouble with the Shop the Block offers. I'm REALLY glad we lucked out and found the cheese at *our* Foodland since it's about 45 minutes each direction and hubby didn't want to go to begin with, he would not have been a happy camper to get there and find no cheese  He made my favourite food for my birthday dinner  tonight with that BTW Mac & Cheese, mighty good *


----------



## ottawamom

Belated Happy Birthday Donald my hero. 

Just had a look at the Foodland and Sobey's flyers. I've got to say I am a little disappointed.  Nothing at all like the sales we had last year at this time (Black Friday). Smuckers jam $3.99 (1) get 10AM and the avocados and tabasco sauce 20AM might be it for me. I will make some chocolate avocado brownies before I abandon my family and head south. Maybe they will have more in-store AM deals.


----------



## bababear_50

Reached my goal and ordered my 2 day pass for Universal for Christmas 2017/18 next year.
YEAH!! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Donald my hero.
> 
> Just had a look at the Foodland and Sobey's flyers. I've got to say I am a little disappointed.  Nothing at all like the sales we had last year at this time (Black Friday). Smuckers jam $3.99 (1) get 10AM and the avocados and tabasco sauce 20AM might be it for me. I will make some chocolate avocado brownies before I abandon my family and head south. Maybe they will have more in-store AM deals.



Yeah we don't have a ton of stuff either at Safeway - some frozen pizzas and cheese and pop which I can get.  But some of the other bonus items aren't a good sale price, so I'm not buying just for the sake of am.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *i Just checked the Metro site to see what my targeted coupons will be and was surprised to see that the flyer actually works on the site now -- i can see the full thing and i can narrow it down to see just the AM bonus offers. Interestingly the bonus spend whatever amount is showing differently there ... straight miles not multipliers, guess we'll have to wait and see how it actually plays out when we hit the till!*
> *View attachment 207492*





ttaylorcan said:


> So I cut and pasted the above directly from Metro's website in the detail section, however I'm a little confused as the promo on the cover of the flyer is as follows:
> 
> 15 am wus $30
> 30 am wus $50
> 60 am wus $100
> 
> When you click on details, it says the first post above which I believe is incorrect.  Sorry for the confusion.



Unfortunately we won't know how it's going to play out for a week or so as these are AM which do not show up on your receipt. I just  got back from Metro and the flyer in the store is the one with the multiplier version but the website version is the 60AM wus $100 version so we'll have to wait a little longer to see how this one is going to go.

edit to add: Just got an email from Metro. It looks as if it will be the Multiplier option that will be used for the bonus this week.  When I click on the link in the email it takes me to the store online flyer and that one show the Multiplier mentioned above.


----------



## pigletto

Sobey's has just had way fewer offers overall for weeks now. It seems to me they are scaling way back on the airmiles offers which is disappointing.
I will be going in for the Google Play card (50 airmiles) and that's it.
Rexall will be the winner this week with the two shop the block coupons. It looks like between those two shops I will come away with about 180 airmiles.  I am collecting slower than I had hoped, but I'm still almost at our second 5 day ticket so I can't complain .
Only 266 miles to go!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Donald my hero.
> 
> Just had a look at the Foodland and Sobey's flyers. I've got to say I am a little disappointed.  Nothing at all like the sales we had last year at this time (Black Friday). Smuckers jam $3.99 (1) get 10AM and the avocados and tabasco sauce 20AM might be it for me. I will make some chocolate avocado brownies before I abandon my family and head south. Maybe they will have more in-store AM deals.


Just wanted to take a quick second to wish you a fabulous trip and safe travels! This is my absolute favourite season to visit Disney. The parks are so pretty with all of the Christmas decorations. You'll have a wonderful time .

And Happy Belated Birthday Donald-myhero. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Sobey's has just had way fewer offers overall for weeks now. It seems to me they are scaling way back on the airmiles offers which is disappointing.
> I will be going in for the Google Play card (50 airmiles) and that's it.
> Rexall will be the winner this week with the two shop the block coupons. It looks like between those two shops I will come away with about 180 airmiles.  I am collecting slower than I had hoped, but I'm still almost at our second 5 day ticket so I can't complain .
> Only 266 miles to go!



Which Shop the Block coupons are you using at Rexall? The one for the Rose and Robin things isn't valid until Dec 2. (Dec 2-Dec 8). I don't want to miss out on a coupon I hadn't noticed.


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> I'm still trying to completely work it out. This is what I've seen so far.  I shopped at Rexall on Sunday.  Changed from Dream (100%) to Cash(100%) Sunday evening. This changed my preference at 3:00am (early Monday). My AM posted from my Rexall purchase on Monday as Dream Miles. I believe it is your preference on the transaction day (day you make your purchase) that dictates which "pool" your AM are deposited into.
> 
> Again, I have had experience with only one transaction posting but I should be able to confirm more when my Metro AM post tomorrow (earned last week when my preference was 100% Dream, my account is currently set to Cash 100%). I will post more when it goes through.



More evidence to support this (sorry if it's already been put to bed - I'm a couple of pages behind): My Sobeys miles, earned on the weekend but posted yesterday, posted as CASH miles even though I changed my preference back to dream late on Sunday.  So yes, it looks like transaction date is the one that matters, and now I have way more cash miles than I meant to accumulate, but that's a First World Problem if ever I've heard one!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*REXALL!!!! Heads up to those of you who are planning on using the Shop the Block coupon this weekend for Spend $50.00 on fragrance & makeup and get 100 AM ...the flyer has THIS!! *

*I read the fine print on both coupons and neither says that you can't combine it with another so if you spend the $50.00 you *should * rack up 200 AM. Think stockings everyone, don't pass this up because you don't need make up or perfumey-stuff because it includes a ton of other things as well. Fine print from the Shop the Block gives these details on what's included, so you can't get the skin care mentioned above to reach the $50.00 for that one .. take a calculator, give yourself some time to study the shelves and get some rewards!!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Unless the "One offer per applicable transaction only" covers that.  I don't know I'm Just putting that out there for consideration.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Unless the "One offer per applicable transaction only" covers that.  I don't know I'm Just putting that out there for consideration.


*I did my best to find any exclusions and that specific one wasn't mentioned anywhere --- i agree that it is best to ask, but if you're planning on spending the money it would be worth the risk to wait till Sunday to shop.*


----------



## brandyleeann

The Sobey's West flyer is incredible!  They have a Blue Friday promotion and I should be good for 872 air miles!!!!  This is great because my husband never uses his card, and has just shy of 1,500 miles that will be expiring next year.  My plan (since I am already at Onyx and just drained miles for 2 - 5 day WDW adult passes) is to use his card to get enough miles for 1 - 5 day WDW child pass.  I ordered a second card so that when he does collect miles he can use my card to just go into the one account, so no risk of expiry.


----------



## pigletto

I just assumed the "One offer per applicable transaction" meant you could only get the points once. 
And once again I have missed the date on the Rexall coupon. Thanks Ottawamom! I'll be using the one Rexall coupon that is good this weekend though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I just assumed the "One offer per applicable transaction" meant you could only get the points once.
> And once again I have missed the date on the Rexall coupon. Thanks Ottawamom! I'll be using the one Rexall coupon that is good this weekend though.


*once again the joys of social media tripping me up ... i was trying to avoid being overly wordy (odd for me i must admit!)*

*The way i read that exclusion-ish clause is the same way i read the standard weekly coupon ... if i want to use that coupon more than once then i need to make multiple sales of that dollar value and present the coupon with each sale, I can't make a purchase totalling double the amount in one sale and get double the miles. In this case however, my line of thinking is that since there are 2 separate offers, one in the flyer and one through the coupon, i *should* get BOTH of the bonus miles since the flyer offer will be given automatically at the till. The only issue *should* be that the coupon doesn't cover all of the products that the flyer offer does so there will need to be some careful studying of tags & wording to get the correct items! I won't even benefit from this offer once though since no one in my family uses enough of those products for me to get even close to $50.00!*
*
Chew on those words and see if my reasoning stands? I hate to steer someone wrong*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *once again the joys of social media tripping me up ... i was trying to avoid being overly wordy (odd for me i must admit!)*
> 
> *The way i read that exclusion-ish clause is the same way i read the standard weekly coupon ... if i want to use that coupon more than once then i need to make multiple sales of that dollar value and present the coupon with each sale, I can't make a purchase totalling double the amount in one sale and get double the miles. In this case however, my line of thinking is that since there are 2 separate offers, one in the flyer and one through the coupon, i *should* get BOTH of the bonus miles since the flyer offer will be given automatically at the till. The only issue *should* be that the coupon doesn't cover all of the products that the flyer offer does so there will need to be some careful studying of tags & wording to get the correct items! I won't even benefit from this offer once though since no one in my family uses enough of those products for me to get even close to $50.00!*
> 
> *Chew on those words and see if my reasoning stands? I hate to steer someone wrong*


I can totally see what you are saying as well. Hmmmm...


----------



## Debbie

Back from vacationing on the Koningsdam in the Southern Caribbean, and I am amazed (and overwhelmed) at what has gone through the past 2 weeks. I do see the I can run into Foodland tonight and pick up the gift cards that my son has asked for Christmas. I'm going to pick one up for DD's boyfriend, too. DD is coming on Monday, so I need to get everything bought and wrapped. It will save me postage!    No Lindt chocolate deals, but the Sensations chocolates are the Buy 3 get 25/Buy 5 get 50. New ad tomorrow, and I don't want to miss the GC, so off I go. 

Happy belated birthday, Donald-My Hero!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Back from vacationing on the Koningsdam in the Southern Caribbean, and I am amazed (and overwhelmed) at what has gone through the past 2 weeks. I do see the I can run into Foodland tonight and pick up the gift cards that my son has asked for Christmas. I'm going to pick one up for DD's boyfriend, too. DD is coming on Monday, so I need to get everything bought and wrapped. It will save me postage!    No Lindt chocolate deals, but the Sensations chocolates are the Buy 3 get 25/Buy 5 get 50. New ad tomorrow, and I don't want to miss the GC, so off I go.
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Donald-My Hero!


*Not sure where you live... but if you have a Metro close by they have Gift Cards on and the sale started today. I'm not even 100% sure which ones, but i know it's spend $50.00 get 50 AM You might want to glance at it before you head out!*

*Welcome home and thanks for the birthday wishes *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *once again the joys of social media tripping me up ... i was trying to avoid being overly wordy (odd for me i must admit!)*
> 
> *The way i read that exclusion-ish clause is the same way i read the standard weekly coupon ... if i want to use that coupon more than once then i need to make multiple sales of that dollar value and present the coupon with each sale, I can't make a purchase totalling double the amount in one sale and get double the miles. In this case however, my line of thinking is that since there are 2 separate offers, one in the flyer and one through the coupon, i *should* get BOTH of the bonus miles since the flyer offer will be given automatically at the till. The only issue *should* be that the coupon doesn't cover all of the products that the flyer offer does so there will need to be some careful studying of tags & wording to get the correct items! I won't even benefit from this offer once though since no one in my family uses enough of those products for me to get even close to $50.00!*
> *Chew on those words and see if my reasoning stands? I hate to steer someone wrong*



The wording in their flyers is becoming more and more legaleeze.  It leaves too much open to interpretation by the individual stores. I, like you, wouldn't want someone to have their heart set on being able to use both at the same time and then have the store interpret the whole thing differently.  I'm not a lawyer so I don't know exactly what they mean by those words. It's just not very clear and easy to follow. I agree its worth a shot the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## bababear_50

Have a Wonderful Holiday Ottawamom!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for all the birthday wishes gang!*

*Have a wonderful trip @ottawamom  and come back refreshed and ready to face Christmas!*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks gang, all packed and ready to go! Can't wait to get away from all the snow we've had here this week.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> Sobey's has just had way fewer offers overall for weeks now. It seems to me they are scaling way back on the airmiles offers which is disappointing.
> I will be going in for the Google Play card (50 airmiles) and that's it.
> Rexall will be the winner this week with the two shop the block coupons. It looks like between those two shops I will come away with about 180 airmiles.  I am collecting slower than I had hoped, but I'm still almost at our second 5 day ticket so I can't complain .
> Only 266 miles to go!





Donald - my hero said:


> *REXALL!!!! Heads up to those of you who are planning on using the Shop the Block coupon this weekend for Spend $50.00 on fragrance & makeup and get 100 AM ...the flyer has THIS!! View attachment 207535*
> 
> *I read the fine print on both coupons and neither says that you can't combine it with another so if you spend the $50.00 you *should * rack up 200 AM. Think stockings everyone, don't pass this up because you don't need make up or perfumey-stuff because it includes a ton of other things as well. Fine print from the Shop the Block gives these details on what's included, so you can't get the skin care mentioned above to reach the $50.00 for that one .. take a calculator, give yourself some time to study the shelves and get some rewards!!*
> *View attachment 207537*



Thanks for the heads up, I don't buy "beauty" products at Rexall usually, so I was ignoring this one.  It will require abit of thought but agree, this looks like a good deal.  Sunday shop would mean the $10 gift card as well, not sure if you need to spend $55 or $50 to use the survey coupon, usually the survey coupon is applied after the limit ie spend $50 minus $5 survey to get points, but not sure in this case.


----------



## DilEmma

Hello! Does anyone know how long it takes Shell to post? I just want to make sure a Costa coffee purchase posts correctly. TIA


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Hello! Does anyone know how long it takes Shell to post? I just want to make sure a Costa coffee purchase posts correctly. TIA



Purchase made in my account on Nov 14th was posted on Nov 24th.


----------



## mkmommy

ttaylorcan said:


> Mort1331, my experience was very similar to yours, so far I have the coffee.
> 
> Foodland didn't have the cheese, meat or chicken.  On Friday they said they would order the chicken for me and it would be in on Monday's delivery.  It didn't make Monday or Wednesdays deliver and I was told there appears to be an ordering issue. So two trips, no shop the block.  I bought fresh chicken that was on sale instead and they took $3 off my bill for the inconvenience.
> 
> Sobeys had an issue with the cheese as well.  15 instore airmiles came up but coupon didn't work, they also just wanted to give me the 25 airmiles.  They followed up with Sobey's head office after I left and one of the cheese I had picked wasn't included in the promo (it was cheddar though). They told me to come back on my next trip and buy the same cheese if I want and they will just scan the one that works twice.  They refunded my money til i come back and left me with the 15 instore airmiles for the cheese.


I was at Foodland and they had the Bothwell Cheese but I never got the 25 shop the block Airmiles I had the coupon for . I was told that the coupon only works in Eastern Canada and I should not  have gotten it with the Ontario coupons. THey did allow me to return the cheeses, but now I need to find another coupon to use.@

If I head to Toronto this weekend I will stop at a Shell for the coffee.


----------



## mort1331

Well both Foodlands that are somewhat close (20min drive one way) have no cheese or meat. Thank goodness I call now and dont do the drive. We have 2 weeks hopefully something comes in by then.
By the way, AM did finally call back they do not know why MY Sobeys doesnt work, but keep my receipt till the end of the promo and they will credit it then. hmm now I have to work.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, I've got until Nov. 30 to get 340 more AM to keep my Onyx status.  I was so hoping that the AM from our moving company would post to cover this but I'm not counting on it.

I'm planning on stocking up at Metro this weekend, maybe Rexall if needed, but do they post fast enough?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, I've got until Nov. 30 to get 340 more AM to keep my Onyx status.  I was so hoping that the AM from our moving company would post to cover this but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> I'm planning on stocking up at Metro this weekend, maybe Rexall if needed, but do they post fast enough?
> 
> Thanks!


*Rexall posts within 24 hours usually. Metro can take up to a week (or longer) For quick posting, Rexall is your best bet and you should be able to do a decent amount if you have any stockings that need to be stuffed. *
*Metro has gift cards this week, $50 cards from :Moxies, Marks, Hudson Bay, Spafinder, Bass Pro, Sears  and la Vie en Rose get 50 AM.*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the quick reply!  I was just checking out the flyers online (don't seem to get them at home anymore ), and Rexall has almost nothing!

I think I'll try and do $60 a day at Metro (10X the points) and hope they post quickly…with a stop at Rexall to see what else they have.  If they have my moisturizer and it qualifies for the Sunday Beauty offer that would really help!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall posts within 24 hours usually. Metro can take up to a week (or longer) For quick posting, Rexall is your best bet and you should be able to do a decent amount if you have any stockings that need to be stuffed. *
> *Metro has gift cards this week, $50 cards from :Moxies, Marks, Hudson Bay, Spafinder, Bass Pro, Sears  and la Vie en Rose get 50 AM.*


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Purchase made in my account on Nov 14th was posted on Nov 24th.


Great, thanks much!

I went to Jean Coutu today. This was my first time. The flyer is great for some sale items. And I used three coupons there. Although there was a minimal selection of Personnelle makeup, I found enough variety for myself, DH (!) and the neighbour's card. 

A coworker had a business trip in Toronto and purchased too many Costa coffees for all of us at wokrk. He agrees, it's crap. 

Anyway, I was surprised at the ease of Jean Coutu. I don't know how to describe the store.... it's crammed with a variety of 'stuff' plus a pharmacy. No groceries at mine though.


----------



## DilEmma

mkmommy said:


> I was at Foodland and they had the Bothwell Cheese but I never got the 25 shop the block Airmiles I had the coupon for . I was told that the coupon only works in Eastern Canada and I should not  have gotten it with the Ontario coupons. THey did allow me to return the cheeses, but now I need to find another coupon to use.@
> 
> If I head to Toronto this weekend I will stop at a Shell for the coffee.


Thunder Bay is excluded from Ontario (they're part of Manitoba). I've never read western Ontario so I'm dubious. My guess is it was the wrong variety of Rothwell.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can I use the Sobeys Shop the Block coupon more than once and have it count towards my 7? Ours is buy $200 in Sobeys GC and get 50 miles. I still have until Nov 30 to keep using it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can I use the Sobeys Shop the Block coupon more than once and have it count towards my 7? Ours is buy $200 in Sobeys GC and get 50 miles. I still have until Nov 30 to keep using it.


*Nope, I believe all the coupons are a one shot deal.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Old Navy miles from Black Friday (Thurs) 20x + 5x multiplier just posted. That was quick!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone happen to know if a screen shot will work for the Shop the Block coupons?  I can't seem to print the coupons and can easily use about 9 of them. It's just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone happen to know if a screen shot will work for the Shop the Block coupons?  I can't seem to print the coupons and can easily use about 9 of them. It's just too good a deal to pass up.


I don't know about the screen shot. They scanned my printed coupon. However, Rexall and Sobey's have the booklets at the checkouts. Not all of the online coupons are in the booklets but a good number of them are.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone happen to know if a screen shot will work for the Shop the Block coupons?  I can't seem to print the coupons and can easily use about 9 of them. It's just too good a deal to pass up.


Yes they can, I did that today with Foodland finally. The can enter the code manually. Just took a pic with my phone and no issues.


----------



## mort1331

So today finally was able to get 4 foodland coupons out of the way. I called ahead to make sure product was instock and had to drive out to brothers in Georgetown anyway. About a 5 min detour on route, not bad.
So 2 boxes of chicken wings on sale 9.99 50AM
2 bothwell cheese 6.99 (pricey for me but in this case worth it)15AM + 25AM
2 prosiuitto meats 7.49 ( again pricey but worth it for this)25AM
spend $60 and get 20AM, added some butter tarts( of course) and some eggs and butter(some how got 10AM for it) for baking more butter tarts
Total spent $77.40 = 148AM plus 4 shop the block checked off, Add to that Costa coffee pick up for 10AM $3 and now at 5 shop the block
I have hearing test for wed 150AM and 1 shop the block
so last shop the block would be either Sobeys for cheese, or online spend $20.
Then what I recommend to all is staple your receipts to a coupon book and hold onto it until the 1900AM show up in the new year.
All in under $100 spent for a return on $200(1900AM) in cash account and over 300AM in dream account.
Good Luck to all.


----------



## mort1331

FYI ,,,CBC Market Place is doing a show next week on airmiles and how upset everyone is......NOT ME...HEHEHEH


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thanks for the quick replies. I will hit both Rexall and Sobeys tomorrow. Have already done over half my Xmas shopping online today using the 20x promo.  Not sure what the total AM on that is but it's at least 800. I also had the MasterCard Shop the Block coupon which I've completed. Will gas up and grab a coffee tomorrow. That will bring me up to 8 coupons.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Opps, just realized it's Metro I want to visit not Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So today finally was able to get 4 foodland coupons out of the way. I called ahead to make sure product was instock and had to drive out to brothers in Georgetown anyway. About a 5 min detour on route, not bad.
> So 2 boxes of chicken wings on sale 9.99 50AM
> 2 bothwell cheese 6.99 (pricey for me but in this case worth it)15AM + 25AM
> 2 prosiuitto meats 7.49 ( again pricey but worth it for this)25AM
> spend $60 and get 20AM, added some butter tarts( of course) and some eggs and butter(some how got 10AM for it) for baking more butter tarts
> Total spent $77.40 = 148AM plus 4 shop the block checked off, Add to that Costa coffee pick up for 10AM $3 and now at 5 shop the block
> I have hearing test for wed 150AM and 1 shop the block
> so last shop the block would be either Sobeys for cheese, or online spend $20.
> Then what I recommend to all is staple your receipts to a coupon book and hold onto it until the 1900AM show up in the new year.
> All in under $100 spent for a return on $200(1900AM) in cash account and over 300AM in dream account.
> Good Luck to all.



Hi Mort
edited post
I am glad you got all the coupons used at Foodland.
I decided to try and use the $5o.oo one today at Rexall to buy my daughter inlaw some stocking stuffers and then use the Metro one on the 1st Dec and I should be all finished.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

Sobeys (Ontario) has the Rothwell cheese on sale, $1 off

Bought 2 (Extra Old Cheddar and Smoked Gouda), $5.99 each plus 15 am wub 2 plus Shop the Block 25 am.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Rexall, Metro and maybe Lowe's for me today in person, Old Navy online, Staples tomorrow for printer ink…

When I bought the Bothwell cheese at Sobeys I got the extra old and black truffle and got the points, it seems like it may be which flavours are included or not?


----------



## mkmommy

I went to Rexell and used my 100 Airmiles coupon for  spending $50 on make up, (got some great makeup kits my teens will love for Xmas).  Got 100 AM only.   The supervisor said I got the Sunday bonus 100 AM and the shop the block AM would show up in 6-8 weeks, but I think she was confused .  The receipt show the coupon scanned so I will have to wait and see, and it looks like I got the Shop the Block AM.

Starting to wonder if the is too much work.

Was going to use the Shell buy 100 liters V  gas, but I have a small car, and I get much better mileage with the V gas that I now don't think I will need 100 liters before Dec 14.


----------



## AngelDisney

mkmommy said:


> I went to Rexell and used my 100 Airmiles coupon for  spending $50 on make up, (got some great makeup kits my teens will love for Xmas).  Got 100 AM only.   The supervisor said I got the Sunday bonus 100 AM and the shop the block AM would show up in 6-8 weeks, but I think she was confused .  The receipt show the coupon scanned so I will have to wait and see, and it looks like I got the Shop the Block AM.
> 
> Starting to wonder if the is too much work.
> 
> Was going to use the Shell buy 100 liters V  gas, but I have a small car, and I get much better mileage with the V gas that I now don't think I will need 100 liters before Dec 14.



I agree it's lot of effort involved. I live in a condo and I can't fit much in my fridge. I don't wear makeup. I will see if there is any fragrance I like at Rexall. Went to my Foodland last week and couldn't find the cheese or the deli meat. Too much time wasted. I will try as much as I can. Good thing about the offer is that I can get some bonus miles for 3 or 5 coupons, not necessarily all 7.

I am using the $10 Rexall for the $15 chocolate coupon to cut down costs.

Good luck on your AM hunting next week!

By the way, Costa Coffee is the worst I have ever tasted!


----------



## bababear_50

Well I'm back from Rexall and no luck.
My Daughter inlaw doesn't wear makeup and makes most of her own moisturizers and lotions ....so I guess I will have to wait and pick up the Rexall Nosh and Co or Rose and Robin spend 15.00 get 30 airmiles shop the block coupon Dec 2-8.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

ttaylorcan said:


> Sobeys (Ontario) has the Rothwell cheese on sale, $1 off
> 
> Bought 2 (Extra Old Cheddar and Smoked Gouda), $5.99 each plus 15 am wub 2 plus Shop the Block 25 am.


Did the shop the block work at that Sobeys. have now tried 3 times at mine and no go.


----------



## mort1331

Dont forget if anyone hasnt done the hearing test, that is a shop the block and 150am


----------



## ttaylorcan

mort1331 said:


> Did the shop the block work at that Sobeys. have now tried 3 times at mine and no go.


Yes, i just relooked at the receipt to be sure before posting. Says "15 miles, 25 miles" just under the cheese. Only other thing I bought was salad. Bottom says "Total Miles Earned 40".

Not that it should matter but I used the coupon from the Shop the Block booklet.


----------



## kuhltiffany

mort1331 said:


> Did the shop the block work at that Sobeys. have now tried 3 times at mine and no go.



Mine worked too, it was one I printed...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link to this week's coupon at Rexall, they are closing all the loop-holes up tightly though -- this is what it says on the coupon now "cannot be combined with any other Airmiles coupon or load + go offers." The last time i had one of these offers loaded to my card i didn't get the miles credited to my account  *


* Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid Nov 28 - Dec 1*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Lawtons Drugs question...

Typically when I do the spend $95/get 95 offers, I get a running tally of the amount tracked to date spent of the $95.

I went to a Lawtons that I have never been to and the supervisor there said they have never seen that printed on the bottom of their receipts before. They only every see you have earn 95 air miles.

Has anyone else who shops at Lawtons ever NOT have their spending tracked on their receipts?  I'm kind of worried that my STB coupon didn't get activated, even though I watched her swipe it a couple of items just to ensure it went through...


----------



## pigletto

kuhltiffany said:


> Mine worked too, it was one I printed...


Mine was also printed and it worked, but I only got the 25 miles, not the extra 15.


----------



## brandyleeann

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share my Black Friday (also known as Blue Friday!) air miles collection:

Macy's through Air Miles Shop = 800 
Hatley through Air Miles Shop = 150
Keurig through Air Miles Shop = 80

Sobey's Liquor = 280

Sobey's = 780

YEAH!!!!  I was very happy with this!  

Brandy


----------



## mab2012

mort1331 said:


> Did the shop the block work at that Sobeys. have now tried 3 times at mine and no go.





ttaylorcan said:


> Yes, i just relooked at the receipt to be sure before posting. Says "15 miles, 25 miles" just under the cheese. Only other thing I bought was salad. Bottom says "Total Miles Earned 40".
> 
> Not that it should matter but I used the coupon from the Shop the Block booklet.



I think the coupon DOES matter (and which flavours you buy probably does not, at least for the Shop the Block offer).

I tried this last weekend.  Was careful to choose two varieties that had "Buy 2, get 15" tagged.  Checked the receipt on the way out, only 15 AM applied, no 25 AM "Shop the Block".  Looked up the details of the coupon on my phone:

*How to use this offer:*
Show cashier






Went to the customer service desk and asked if I could get the coupon applied.  She told me that it had to be printed on paper (not sure I buy that - it's just a barcode - but whatever).  I returned the cheese, because while I like cheese, I probably would not have bought that particular cheese on that particular day were it not for the Shop the Block thing.

Later that day I had to go back to Sobeys (don't ask), so I tried again, this time with the coupon.  Same cheese.  15 + 25 AM applied, no problem!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That is BEYOND annoying @mab2012  ... if the coupon says "show the cashier" then you better darned well let me use it! Don't even get me started on the whole "selected varieties" fine-print because none of these items in the store give any indication of which are included   (I can tell you that the extra old white cheddar is included btw and it is mighty tasty)*


----------



## ttaylorcan

For those that aren't totally frustrated with the whole cheese purchasing "challenge", there is a printable coupon on websaver for buy 2 get $3 off Canadian cheese with the 100% Canadian milk logo.  Rothman is from Manitoba and has the required logo to use the coupon (just double-checked in my refrigerator), brings this week's price to $4.49 at Sobey's Ontario. Need to sign up on website, need to have a store that accepts printable coupons, need to pick the right cheese for the airmiles promo to work, need to ...... lol.


----------



## mort1331

mab2012 said:


> I think the coupon DOES matter (and which flavours you buy probably does not, at least for the Shop the Block offer).
> 
> I tried this last weekend.  Was careful to choose two varieties that had "Buy 2, get 15" tagged.  Checked the receipt on the way out, only 15 AM applied, no 25 AM "Shop the Block".  Looked up the details of the coupon on my phone:
> 
> *How to use this offer:*
> Show cashier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the customer service desk and asked if I could get the coupon applied.  She told me that it had to be printed on paper (not sure I buy that - it's just a barcode - but whatever).  I returned the cheese, because while I like cheese, I probably would not have bought that particular cheese on that particular day were it not for the Shop the Block thing.
> 
> Later that day I had to go back to Sobeys (don't ask), so I tried again, this time with the coupon.  Same cheese.  15 + 25 AM applied, no problem!


Thanks for the help, but I had both the picture and the hard copy paper. Both have the same code and the cashier tried both. For what its worth there was no issue with the foodland cheese. Same cheese. It is just my Sobeys, so I need to try another one.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for the help, but I had both the picture and the hard copy paper. Both have the same code and the cashier tried both. For what its worth there was no issue with the foodland cheese. Same cheese. It is just my Sobeys, so I need to try another one.


Yep it's your Sobey's. And I feel your pain, because most of the time it's my Sobey's. And any time I have a problem they tell me to speak to the manager who apparently is only there at midnight on a full moon or something. Or they take my number so the manager can call me back. Guess how many times that has happened. Yep .. none. It's worth my while to go to the Sobey's that is in another town rather than deal with that one.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Yep it's your Sobey's. And I feel your pain, because most of the time it's my Sobey's. And any time I have a problem they tell me to speak to the manager who apparently is only there at midnight on a full moon or something. Or they take my number so the manager can call me back. Guess how many times that has happened. Yep .. none. It's worth my while to go to the Sobey's that is in another town rather than deal with that one.



At least yours has the cheese. I went to two different Sobey's and no cheese at all!! I am trying Sobey's Urban Fresh tomorrow. This is a torture!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up
Dec 1-7
Hugs mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-1-to-7

Last page of flyer
Healthy choice steamers and snack pack puddings are two I will pick up.
$3.33 each x 5 =$16.65
buy 5 get 50 airmiles


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods

Not much for me this week, maybe Rexall will be better!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the heads up!  I don't get the paper flyer so your links are so helpful!  Looks like pudding, Quaker cereal and Diana Sauce stocking up for my cupboards 



bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer is up
> Dec 1-7
> Hugs mel
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-1-to-7
> 
> Last page of flyer
> Healthy choice steamers and snack pack puddings are two I will pick up.
> $3.33 each x 5 =$16.65
> buy 5 get 50 airmiles


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I don't get the paper flyer so your links are so helpful!  Looks like pudding, Quaker cereal and Diana Sauce stocking up for my cupboards


*The Metro site has finally gone back to a "proper flyer" again as well as providing an Airmiles filter! *
*http://www.metro.ca/en/flyer*
*This will pop up and you can select to see the Airmiles offers -- notice this upcoming one has 28 offers!*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Metro site has finally gone back to a "proper flyer" again as well as providing an Airmiles filter! *
> *http://www.metro.ca/en/flyer*
> *This will pop up and you can select to see the Airmiles offers -- notice this upcoming one has 28 offers!*
> *View attachment 208430*



Hi Hon when I click on the link I do not see any pop up screen,,not sure what I am doing wrong?
Any ideas,,are you signing in ?
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

When I click on the link, that window appears on the left side for me, I am signed in automatically though...



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon when I click on the link I do not see any pop up screen,,not sure what I am doing wrong?
> Any ideas,,are you signing in ?
> Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon when I click on the link I do not see any pop up screen,,not sure what I am doing wrong?
> Any ideas,,are you signing in ?
> Hugs Mel


*I just clicked on the link and then signed out and i'm still seeing the same thing -- let's see if i can do a screen shot? (seems to have worked, even if it is a tad fuzzy)*
**
*What i love is this message i get when i am signed in and i click on "see my personal flyer" We've been shopping at Metro for easily 15 years, and using the Airmiles programme since it started, how much history do they need for this to work??*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't have time to do a full analysis of the flyer right now since i'm making daily treks into Toronto BUT the Rexall looks pretty great to me .. if nothing else it looks like most of the Nosh & CO snacks have bonus AM so you will be able to double-up when using the Shop the Block coupon! I'm really hoping those miles post quickly because I'm currently 50 short of the needed Cash Miles to use the coupon at Metro this weekend  *

*Also has*
*Spend** $80.00 get 100 AM*
*Spend $60.00 get 60 AM*
*Spend $40.00 get 40 AM*

*And Netflix GC -- $60.00 gets 55 AM*

***edited to ask, is there REALLY no flyer for that covers Thursdays?????*


----------



## Shad0w

Can anyone advise how long it generally takes for bonus Airmiles from Sobeys to post? I bought some gift cards there Tuesday of last week and was just wondering when I might expect to see them. Hoping they will show up prior to the end of the year. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Shad0w said:


> Can anyone advise how long it generally takes for bonus Airmiles from Sobeys to post? I bought some gift cards there Tuesday of last week and was just wondering when I might expect to see them. Hoping they will show up prior to the end of the year. Thanks!


*Hi, WELCOME to the Airmiles hunt, noticed your post count, WELCOME to the Disboards! *
**
*Sobeys points usually post within a week, sometimes 2 so you should see those show up soon, did they appear on your receipt? I've found that occasionally the gift cards get missed and then THAT can take a significant time period to track down if you don't ask before you leave the store. Airmiles won't get involved in hunting them down for you until the stated 60 - 120 day window passes.*


----------



## Shad0w

Thanks. They did appear on the receipt so all good on that front. I just thought I'd read somewhere (can't recall now) that airmiles usually posted on Wed/Thu so I figured I'd see them. As long as they show up in decent time before the end of the year so I can use them along with some about to expire miles all will be well.


----------



## kerreyn

Just wanted to give a big THANK YOU to everyone on this forum post!  I was able to get 3794 Airmiles in the month of November thanks in large to the advice of members here!  NOt only did I qualify for Onyx until March 2018, I've also got enough Airmiles now for four of the 5 Day Disney World passes, and should have no problem getting enough Airmiles for a fifth pass!  Thank you all for sharing your insights and tips!!


----------



## bababear_50

Well I think i will just use the smartcanucks web site for Metro---it's easier for me.

This is what i get for a screen shot when I try going to Metro's web site
Hugs Mel


----------



## Shad0w

Your Airmiles will now NOT be expiring...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-expiry-policy-1.3877319?cmp=rss


----------



## bababear_50

JMHO
I am being kind so please don't hate on me
BUT most of us on this thread never experience an expiring airmile--we are constantly looking for new ones ,,I am however happy for people who would have lost their airmiles due to expiry.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Shad0w

Probably true for most here yes. My wife and I have 2 accounts. One account we use to accrue and spend Airmiles from on a regular basis. However, a second account, one we had been using to save up for family flights overseas that is quite substantial, had significant chunk of points expiring and we were faced with liquidating those. At least now we won't be forced to.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Well I think i will just use the smartcanucks web site for Metro---it's easier for me.
> 
> This is what i get for a screen shot when I try going to Metro's web site
> Hugs Mel


*That;s how mine looked until last week and it drove me bonkers! I just assumed when i had the switch happen that everyone could see what i now see, you know what that word really means though, doncha *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, i don't have the time to pick apart the Sobeys flyer either .. but there are some great opportunities to earn a chunk. *

* Sobey's Flyer*
*one example*
**


----------



## bababear_50

*Granby zoo - VIP Day, meet small animals - package for one (1) - March 25, 2017*
*Granby Zoo
1050, boul. David-Bouchard Nord
Granby, QC J2G 5P3*

*Onyx members 1 airmile*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't have time to do a full analysis of the flyer right now since i'm making daily treks into Toronto BUT the Rexall looks pretty great to me .. if nothing else it looks like most of the Nosh & CO snacks have bonus AM so you will be able to double-up when using the Shop the Block coupon! I'm really hoping those miles post quickly because I'm currently 50 short of the needed Cash Miles to use the coupon at Metro this weekend  *
> 
> *Also has*
> *Spend** $80.00 get 100 AM*
> *Spend $60.00 get 60 AM*
> *Spend $40.00 get 40 AM*
> 
> *And Netflix GC -- $60.00 gets 55 AM*
> 
> ***edited to ask, is there REALLY no flyer for that covers Thursdays?????*


I have a question about the Netflix card.  Can I use that for the subscription we have now?  I have automatic payments so can I apply that to our account and just let the credit pay for the next 6 months?  Also, about the gift cards, do you get airmiles for purchasing them?  I'm thinking I can get some as xmas gifts but I won't if they don't count toward the spend X get X AM. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bababear_50

Used 95 cash airmiles = $10.00 Metro "Shop the block" promo (got 28 bonus airmiles) --bought a box of burgers.
Picked up 134 airmiles via my grocery shopping,,,,is it me or have the prices at Metro and Sobeys come down?

I will be picking up some Kraft peanut butter (on sale for $2.99) at Sobeys this weekend and maybe a few other things like dish soap,,cookies.
My airmiles account was just updated and it has a note with 25 airmiles reward adjustment being credited ....I think it is for the Sobeys Urban Fresh "Shop The Block" promo that I complained about (online chat).
Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I have a question about the Netflix card.  Can I use that for the subscription we have now?  I have automatic payments so can I apply that to our account and just let the credit pay for the next 6 months?  Also, about the gift cards, do you get airmiles for purchasing them?  I'm thinking I can get some as xmas gifts but I won't if they don't count toward the spend X get X AM.
> Thanks for the info.


*Yes, just go into your account and add the gift cards. They will be used against your account until they are gone -- easy peasy*

*The only Airmiles you will earn is the ones stated .. they will NOT count as part of the spend X get X but i don't see myself having any trouble tomorrow ... i'll be buying Nosh & Co treats so i can use the Shop the Block coupon (spend 15 get 30), Tylenol products (spend 20 get 20) and several other goodies!*


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> I have a question about the Netflix card.  Can I use that for the subscription we have now?  I have automatic payments so can I apply that to our account and just let the credit pay for the next 6 months?  Also, about the gift cards, do you get airmiles for purchasing them?  I'm thinking I can get some as xmas gifts but I won't if they don't count toward the spend X get X AM.
> Thanks for the info.


The last time Sobey's had a promo like this I bought a card and added it to my Netflix account. When it runs out it will switch back over to my credit card on file. That won't happen any time soon, because I am going to get another card this weekend .

So I think for me this week it's Rexall to use the 30AM Shop the Block offer and Foodland to use another. Sobey's has some good deals, but continues the trend of drastically reduced airmiles offers, which looks to be the new normal. 

Does anyone know if I can triple up on Foodland Shop the Block coupons? I will use the "Spend X Get XAM", another one for the Prime meats, and finally a third for the deli meats. If I can use them all in one transaction hopefully I can get this promo wrapped up.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> The last time Sobey's had a promo like this I bought a card and added it to my Netflix account. When it runs out it will switch back over to my credit card on file. That won't happen any time soon, because I am going to get another card this weekend .
> 
> So I think for me this week it's Rexall to use the 30AM Shop the Block offer and Foodland to use another. Sobey's has some good deals, but continues the trend of drastically reduced airmiles offers, which looks to be the new normal.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can triple up on Foodland Shop the Block coupons? I will use the "Spend X Get XAM", another one for the Prime meats, and finally a third for the deli meats. If I can use them all in one transaction hopefully I can get this promo wrapped up.



The Foodland and Sobey's Shop the Block coupons cannot be combined with other Bonus AM offer in terms of the coupons. You can combine a coupon with the store AM bonus offers.


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if I can triple up on Foodland Shop the Block coupons? I will use the "Spend X Get XAM", another one for the Prime meats, and finally a third for the deli meats. If I can use them all in one transaction hopefully I can get this promo wrapped up.


I successfully used two Foodland STB coupons for the same purchase (spend $60 and Prime meat). I also stacked the  three Jean Coutu STB coupons for the same $20 purchase and all points posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> The last time Sobey's had a promo like this I bought a card and added it to my Netflix account. When it runs out it will switch back over to my credit card on file. That won't happen any time soon, because I am going to get another card this weekend .
> 
> So I think for me this week it's Rexall to use the 30AM Shop the Block offer and Foodland to use another. Sobey's has some good deals, but continues the trend of drastically reduced airmiles offers, which looks to be the new normal.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can triple up on Foodland Shop the Block coupons? I will use the "Spend X Get XAM", another one for the Prime meats, and finally a third for the deli meats. If I can use them all in one transaction hopefully I can get this promo wrapped up.





DilEmma said:


> I successfully used two Foodland STB coupons for the same purchase (spend $60 and Prime meat). I also stacked the  three Jean Coutu STB coupons for the same $20 purchase and all points posted.


*I also used 3 coupons at once, cheese, cold meat and the spend X get X at Foodland and they all appeared on my receipt and posted to my account. This afternoon I'll be using the Nosh and  one at Rexall, no problem using the MasterCard 7 times, and the one for Metro next weekend. If my miles from Rexall post before the weekend so I can use the one to redeem some cash miles I'll be done.*

*Regarding the lower rewards at Sobeys? Hubby says "honeymoon is over, we're not buying more gift cards even if they come with 1000 bonus" funny guy!!! But he's right, same thing happened when metro joined, they often had spend 25 get 100 and items on the shelves were outstanding*


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> I successfully used two Foodland STB coupons for the same purchase (spend $60 and Prime meat). I also stacked the  three Jean Coutu STB coupons for the same $20 purchase and all points posted.


Good to know. The fine print says otherwise.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Newbie here.  I currently earn 'Dream Miles' using my card.  Can anyone explain how I can start earning Cash Miles as I feel I would have more interest in the rewards offered with Cash Miles.

Thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone in the Maritimes who has used the Lawtons STB offer:

Did your receipt start tracking the amount spent against the $95?  Typically when I use a spend $95/get 95 offer, the amount is tracked at the bottom of the receipt.  Both times I have shopped there it hasn't shown up. I watched the cashier scan my coupon on the first purchase.

If by chance I am not allotted the 95 miles, therefore, ruining my 7 coupons for 1900 cash miles, do I have to wait the 4 months to get Air Miles to add them into my account? Will I have to also harass them to add the 1900 miles to my cash account?

ugh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

scrappinginontario said:


> Newbie here.  I currently earn 'Dream Miles' using my card.  Can anyone explain how I can start earning Cash Miles as I feel I would have more interest in the rewards offered with Cash Miles.
> 
> Thanks!


*Super** easy! On your home page you will see  this at the top left of the screen

click on the little i and this box will pop up 

Click on the blue box and adjust it to your desired ratio -- ours i currently 100% cash so i can use the Shop the Block coupon at Metro this weekend (those 145 miles i just earned at Rexall better post before Sunday!), after that it's going back to 100% Dream, too much work for me! 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I did the Nosh and Co. "Shop The Block",
bought 2 large bags kettle chips Nosh & Co. 2x $2.49
1 case water Nosh & Co. $3.49
2 jars toffee and honey roasted peanuts Nosh & Co.2x $3.99
1 grab and go mixed nuts Nosh & Co..99
total
$17.44
No 30 points
The cashier added them manually but this still worries me that they will be considered a "Shop The Block" purchase.
I will keep the receipts.
This promo was a difficult one.
Hugs Mel

P.S. there is bonus points on Nosh and Co products right now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I did the Nosh and Co. "Shop The Block",
> bought 2 large bags kettle chips Nosh & Co. 2x $2.49
> 1 case water Nosh & Co. $3.49
> 2 jars toffee and honey roasted peanuts Nosh & Co.2x $3.99
> 1 grab and go mixed nuts Nosh & Co..99
> total
> $17.44
> No 30 points
> The cashier added them manually but this still worries me that they will be considered a "Shop The Block" purchase.
> I will keep the receipts.
> This promo was a difficult one.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S. there is bonus points on Nosh and Co products right now.


*Aww sweetie, i don't think you met the conditions of the coupon*

*Offer valid December 2 to December 8, 2016. Minimum purchase of $15 or more on any Rose & Robin or Nosh & Co. chocolate, snacking, chips and candy products in a single transaction before taxes,*
* The water won't count towards the $15.00 you needed to spend, your total for the things that are in the list was only $13.95 *

*I also did the coupon but had no problem because we are addicted to the Nosh & CO Chocolate covered almond clusters after the last sale! I actually spent more than the required amount cause hubby also loved the deluxe nuts -- expensive perhaps but handy for the desk!*


----------



## bababear_50

Oh well 
Maybe I need to take the whole order back and redo,,ack
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I did the Nosh and Co. "Shop The Block",
> bought 2 large bags kettle chips Nosh & Co. 2x $2.49
> 1 case water Nosh & Co. $3.49
> 2 jars toffee and honey roasted peanuts Nosh & Co.2x $3.99
> 1 grab and go mixed nuts Nosh & Co..99
> total
> $17.44
> No 30 points
> The cashier added them manually* but this still worries me that they will be considered a "Shop The Block" purchase*.
> I will keep the receipts.
> This promo was a difficult one.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S. there is bonus points on Nosh and Co products right now.



I never thought about this.  It happened to me as well and they had to add them manually.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aww sweetie, i don't think you met the conditions of the coupon*
> 
> *Offer valid December 2 to December 8, 2016. Minimum purchase of $15 or more on any Rose & Robin or Nosh & Co. chocolate, snacking, chips and candy products in a single transaction before taxes,*
> * The water won't count towards the $15.00 you needed to spend, your total for the things that are in the list was only $13.95 *
> 
> *I also did the coupon but had no problem because we are addicted to the Nosh & CO Chocolate covered almond clusters after the last sale! I actually spent more than the required amount cause hubby also loved the deluxe nuts -- expensive perhaps but handy for the desk!*


Here is what I purchased.

Nosh Peach Rings $1.99
Rose & Robin Pecan Praline $5.99 (bought 2)
Rose & Robin Mini Candy Canes $2.99

Total was 16.96 before tax.  Everything should have counted however I didn't receive the bonus 30 either.  I did get the bonus 8 AM that Rexal offered.


----------



## mkmommy

I bought a combination of nosh chips and  RR candies total was 19.48 I got 35 ( one of the tags said 5 bonus miles) bonus miles but on the receipt underneath it said shop the block coupon 0, so not sure if I will get credit.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I didn't want to take a chance so I went back and bought a couple tins of Rose and Robin chocolates--(Christmas neighbor gifts) $9.99 each.
Used printed out coupon this time.
receipt say 30 bonus airmiles.
I felt guilty about asking the other cashier to add 30 airmiles for the Nosh & Co and they said not to worry--Merry Christmas! They do refer to me as their airmiles lady,,lol.
Hugs Mel

Please NOTE:
On my first shop at Rexall we (cashier and I decided that the print said 'Nosh & Co OR Rose and Robin so we didn't think it could be combined together but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Here is what I purchased.
> 
> Nosh Peach Rings $1.99
> Rose & Robin Pecan Praline $5.99 (bought 2)
> Rose & Robin Mini Candy Canes $2.99
> 
> Total was 16.96 before tax.  Everything should have counted however I didn't receive the bonus 30 either.  I did get the bonus 8 AM that Rexal offered.



Hi Hon
Your $5.99 + $5.99 + $2.99= $14.97
Maybe they are allowing the combination of Nosh & Co and Rose and Robin,
Maybe call airmiles or chat online.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

mkmommy said:


> I bought a combination of nosh chips and  RR candies total was 19.48 I got 35 ( one of the tags said 5 bonus miles) bonus miles but on the receipt underneath it said shop the block coupon 0, so not sure if I will get credit.


My receipt also said "shop the block coupon 0" for the Spend $50 on make-up get 100 AM Rexall coupon. But, the correct amount of airmiles were reflected on the receipt  ("100 Bonus airmiles") so I assume it's fine. I've kept my receipt just in case though.


----------



## mkmommy

Points from Air Miles Travel HUb,  anyone know if the posting date for the points is check out date?

I got an offer if I earn 700 AM in December I will get Oynex till March 2018, I already have  a hotel booked for check out Dec 29 that will give me 700 points, but not sure if those will be awarded in time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I bought a combination of nosh chips and  RR candies total was 19.48 I got 35 ( one of the
> tags said 5 bonus miles) bonus miles but on the receipt underneath it said shop the block coupon 0, so not sure if I will get credit.





pigletto said:


> My receipt also said "shop the block coupon 0" for the Spend $50 on make-up get 100 AM Rex
> all coupon. But, the correct amount of airmiles were reflected on the receipt  ("100 Bonus airmiles") so I assume it's fine. I've kept my receipt just in case though.



*Hubby and i just studied our receipt and discovered that yes, i did get the coupon applied, my receipt says:*
*SP$15 RRN G30AM  qty 1 $0.00*
*then the barcode that matches the coupon --- I've kept an intact booklet to use for my tracking purposes*
*I translated that to mean ... Spend $15.00 on Rose & Robin, Nosh Co Get 30 AM --- 1 coupon with a dollar value of 0.00*

*SO i think seeing the coupon show up on the receipt is all we need, their POS system needs to assign a dollar value to everything that gets scanned and in this case, it's zip. Make sense??*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Points from Air Miles Travel HUb,  anyone know if the posting date for the points is check out date?
> 
> I got an offer if I earn 700 AM in December I will get Oynex till March 2018, I already have  a hotel booked for check out Dec 29 that will give me 700 points, but not sure if those will be awarded in time.


*I booked and stayed at a hotel in September and the miles posted about 10 days after check out ... here's the wording from the site*

*How long after a booking on Travel Hub will I receive my Bonus Miles?
Your Bonus Miles will be awarded 2-4 weeks after the completion of your stay.

Unfortunately your stay on Dec 29 won't post till sometime in 2017, sorry.*


----------



## DilEmma

Completely off topic:

I'm in Montreal and just got back to the hotel from Cirque du Soleil OVO. Recall the dinner and show for two package that Air Miles offered for 1 mile.

Absolutely incredible show. And a great a la carte dinner. Tremendous value overall and so worth a hotel stay.


----------



## star72232

Anybody ever try to redeem cash miles with the app?  Went to Metro today (25 min drive), just to told I need the physical card to redeem miles.  So pissed.  I ended up not going to Rexall (same town, nothing closer) because I was so angry. Add that to the Foodland's that didn't have half the stuff for their offers and another 25 min drive that resulted in no purchases, and I'm super frustrated.


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *I booked and stayed at a hotel in September and the miles posted about 10 days after check out ... here's the wording from the site*
> 
> *How long after a booking on Travel Hub will I receive my Bonus Miles?*
> *Your Bonus Miles will be awarded 2-4 weeks after the completion of your stay.*
> 
> *Unfortunately your stay on Dec 29 won't post till sometime in 2017, sorry.*


But are they dated the check out date.  I just got my 20x AM shopping points  posted today but they are dated Nov 25.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Your $5.99 + $5.99 + $2.99= $14.97
> Maybe they are allowing the combination of Nosh & Co and Rose and Robin,
> Maybe call airmiles or chat online.
> Hugs Mel


If it wasn't combinable then it would say 'spend $15.00 on Nosh & Co. or spend $15.00 on Rose and Robin'.  It doesn't, it only says 'spend $15.00 on Nosh & Co. or Rose and Robin'.  There is no distinction between the two in the wording.  This was verified by the cashier.  The two should be able to be purchased together.  The end result was 30 airmiles and that's all I care about.  I didn't see any other things in the Shop More offer that I would use (other than using my MasterCard). 

Wish I needed more candy so I could try again but I would be eating it into next December if I purchased anymore, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> But are they dated the check out date.  I just got my 20x AM shopping points  posted today but they are dated Nov 25.


*Ok so i tracked this down for you (good thing i have e-mail that goes back to 2005  ) and i can provide this timeline:*

*Booked the stay September 14th*
*Stayed at the hotel October 4th*
*Airmiles posted to my account October 10th (searched this thread cause at the time i didn't know what they were for so i posted about it!)*
*They were dated October 5th -- check out date*

*SO in this case i would *assume* yours *should* have a date of December 29 meaning you'll make your goal. Hope this helps *


----------



## tinkerone

Thinking about my last post I have a question about the Shop the Block.  How long does this go on?  Is it only the offers I see now or will more offers come out?  If this is something that will have new offers I may just keep checking. 
Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Anybody ever try to redeem cash miles with the app?  Went to Metro today (25 min drive), just to told I need the physical card to redeem miles.  So pissed.  I ended up not going to Rexall (same town, nothing closer) because I was so angry. Add that to the Foodland's that didn't have half the stuff for their offers and another 25 min drive that resulted in no purchases, and I'm super frustrated.


*I don't have a smartphone so i can't use the app but i do know that when hubby is with me at Metro and we use the coupons on his phone there are a couple of cashiers who get all flustered , scratch heads and one did try to tell us it needed to be printed.*

*I would have lost my cool if that happened to me!! I would be on the on-line chat or phone as soon as i got home demanding an explanation and a general all-round witch! *

*I think there are gonna be a boat-load of complaints and requests for missing miles once this promotion is over. This is posted in the FAQ section and i really don't think they are going to win over a lot of collectors to the "cash miles" by making it so hard to jump thru all the hoops!*

*Q: Why are you only offering Bonus Cash Miles? I don’t have a Cash Account/I’m not interested in Cash.
A: We wanted to give Collectors the chance to experience instant rewards, and with AIR MILES Cash, 95 Miles = $10 towards your purchases. Instantly!

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Thinking about my last post I have a question about the Shop the Block.  How long does this go on?  Is it only the offers I see now or will more offers come out?  If this is something that will have new offers I may just keep checking.
> Thanks


*The promotion runs till December 14*
*I received an e-mail telling me there were "new offers" but when i looked on-line didn't notice any *
*There are some that are on-line ONLY *
*I have been checking daily just to keep on track of the offers and i have several coupon books lying around as well.*

*Check this link out for the full FAQ section*
*Shop the Block FAQ*


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok so i tracked this down for you (good thing i have e-mail that goes back to 2005  ) and i can provide this timeline:*
> 
> *Booked the stay September 14th*
> *Stayed at the hotel October 4th*
> *Airmiles posted to my account October 10th (searched this thread cause at the time i didn't know what they were for so i posted about it!)*
> *They were dated October 5th -- check out date*
> 
> *SO in this case i would *assume* yours *should* have a date of December 29 meaning you'll make your goal. Hope this helps *


Thank you for checking, I appreciate the info.


----------



## bababear_50

A big shout out to "Dave" at Brampton's Foodland who called me and put aside the Maple Leaf Hand crafted meat. Smoked Ham (cherry wood).6.99 x 2
I just finished off my Shop The Block!!!!!! Yeah!
Hugs Mel

So this is saying they will post cash STB airmiles in Feb 2017?
https://shoptheblock.ca/en/faqs
I just might get them in time to pick up some gift cards for use in our March
Disney trip.


----------



## NorthernGrl

I gave up on Shop the Block.  We live in a really rural area, and our Rexall, Sobeys and Foodland never have everything in the flyers let alone what's supposed to be available with coupons.  And no coffee at our "local" Shell.  It's been a crazy time and I'm just not willing to go through all the stress of managing this offer.  

BUT,  I just got an email telling me that I'm a winner of the Prize Pool contest from back in the summer.  1000 Airmiles will be credited to my account in 6-8 weeks, after answering a skill testing question.  lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've completed 8 coupons as of today.
Costa Coffee
Shell Gas
MasterCard
Rexall X2
Metro
Airmiles.ca
Sobeys

It was very easy.  Today was a good AM day overall.  Used the Rexall R&R or Nosh coupon and paired that with last weeks $10 off coupon. Spent $8 out of pocket and got 43 AM. Got an envelope with coupons from Metro this week so using those with the STB coupon and I spent $17 out of pocket and earned 75 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

NorthernGrl said:


> I gave up on Shop the Block.  We live in a really rural area, and our Rexall, Sobeys and Foodland never have everything in the flyers let alone what's supposed to be available with coupons.  And no coffee at our "local" Shell.  It's been a crazy time and I'm just not willing to go through all the stress of managing this offer.
> 
> BUT,  I just got an email telling me that I'm a winner of the Prize Pool contest from back in the summer.  1000 Airmiles will be credited to my account in 6-8 weeks, after answering a skill testing question.  lol



Congrats on winning the Prize Pool!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

DilEmma said:


> Completely off topic:
> 
> I'm in Montreal and just got back to the hotel from Cirque du Soleil OVO. Recall the dinner and show for two package that Air Miles offered for 1 mile.
> 
> Absolutely incredible show. And a great a la carte dinner. Tremendous value overall and so worth a hotel stay.


We just got back from our trip and I will say it was fantastic. Thank you Airmiles. 
For those who are at Onyx or trying, use these offers when they come up. Cant believe that it was 1 AM. Well worth the drive and hotel stay.
DilEmma, we should have hooked up. Dinner was great would have loved the conversation. 
For others, we should try and post when we are going to one of these events and meet up. Then we could talk AM and Disney, great conversation.
I will start, heading down to the ET concert at the end of the month. Anyone else?


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> We just got back from our trip and I will say it was fantastic. Thank you Airmiles.
> For those who are at Onyx or trying, use these offers when they come up. Cant believe that it was 1 AM. Well worth the drive and hotel stay.
> DilEmma, we should have hooked up. Dinner was great would have loved the conversation.
> For others, we should try and post when we are going to one of these events and meet up. Then we could talk AM and Disney, great conversation.
> I will start, heading down to the ET concert at the end of the month. Anyone else?



I just got home from the World and my son used the tickets for Cirque du Soleil. Can't wait for him to get home from Montreal tomorrow to hear what he has to say about the evening.  This show will be his first Cirque show so his review should be interesting.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I just got home from the World and my son used the tickets for Cirque du Soleil. Can't wait for him to get home from Montreal tomorrow to hear what he has to say about the evening.  This show will be his first Cirque show so his review should be interesting.


I remember you mentioning that he was going. Hope he had as good a time as we did. Hope your trip was great as well, but how could it not be at the World.


----------



## DilEmma

mort1331 said:


> We just got back from our trip and I will say it was fantastic. Thank you Airmiles.
> For those who are at Onyx or trying, use these offers when they come up. Cant believe that it was 1 AM. Well worth the drive and hotel stay.
> DilEmma, we should have hooked up. Dinner was great would have loved the conversation.
> For others, we should try and post when we are going to one of these events and meet up. Then we could talk AM and Disney, great conversation.
> I will start, heading down to the ET concert at the end of the month. Anyone else?



Great idea!

I was wondering if there were 'others' while we were having dinner.

I don't have anything coming up but will jump on the next opportunity. We couldn't use the Niagara-on-the-Lakes winery dinner and i do regret not trying harder to fit that in.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone notice a 6'5" tall red headed young man (early 20's) with a young woman with long dark hair.  That would have been my DS.  He was eating dinner around 6pm.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I was wondering if there were 'others' while we were having dinner.
> 
> I don't have anything coming up but will jump on the next opportunity. We couldn't use the Niagara-on-the-Lakes winery dinner and i do regret not trying harder to fit that in.


My brother and sister in law did that one. They also found a deal on Travelzoo for that night at the Prince of Whales hotel, and my brother had credit card points that made the whole evening about $80 total. I babysat for them and got to see my sweet nephew. They said it was a fabulous night.


----------



## Debbie

NorthernGrl said:


> I gave up on Shop the Block.  We live in a really rural area, and our Rexall, Sobeys and Foodland never have everything in the flyers let alone what's supposed to be available with coupons.  And no coffee at our "local" Shell.  It's been a crazy time and I'm just not willing to go through all the stress of managing this offer.
> 
> BUT,  I just got an email telling me that I'm a winner of the Prize Pool contest from back in the summer.  1000 Airmiles will be credited to my account in 6-8 weeks, after answering a skill testing question.  lol


Yeah, I'm finding Shop the Block a lot of work, and 1) I might not make it do to not needing much, and living outside the city and 2) who the heck wants to track something for months?-not me, anyway. I might have made the first level, and if I do....it will be a huge shock when it posts.   Congratulations on winning the Prize Pool contest!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is reporting her success (or what we consider EPIC FAILURE )*

*My miles posted from my last minute shop at Rexall by 8 am yesterday so i went in and unlocked my cash miles so we could use them and moved the slider to 100% Dream and then ... the doorbell rang... Woke up early this am and realized i hadn't received an e-mail alerting me to the change ... sure enough, there sat the window waiting for me to hit the confirm button. SO we just earned another 135 Cash Miles  at Metro.... we NEVER use them, not even really sure HOW to use them so to use the coupon we did it as a separate transaction *

*This is however, a record haul at Metro for this fall, the ratio was close to 3:1 (or is that 1:3 ) I'm not even sure where the majority of the miles came from  just all lumped together at the bottom in a list !*
*Bonus 48*
*Bonus 25*
*Bonus 25*
*Bonus 7*
*Bonus 3*
*etc etc etc*

*That brings me to 5 coupons used now and I'm just getting ready to finish up an order thru Staples on-line to make it 6 (however, I'm tempted to leave the final submitting till my collection switches back to dream!)*


----------



## kuhltiffany

I changed my account back days ago to 100% Dreams but the Cash Miles keep showing up…so many things "back date" to when the card was used but don't post until later, it's really hard to keep track!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is reporting her success (or what we consider EPIC FAILURE )*
> 
> *My miles posted from my last minute shop at Rexall by 8 am yesterday so i went in and unlocked my cash miles so we could use them and moved the slider to 100% Dream and then ... the doorbell rang... Woke up early this am and realized i hadn't received an e-mail alerting me to the change ... sure enough, there sat the window waiting for me to hit the confirm button. SO we just earned another 135 Cash Miles  at Metro.... we NEVER use them, not even really sure HOW to use them so to use the coupon we did it as a separate transaction *
> 
> *This is however, a record haul at Metro for this fall, the ratio was close to 3:1 (or is that 1:3 ) I'm not even sure where the majority of the miles came from  just all lumped together at the bottom in a list !*
> *Bonus 48*
> *Bonus 25*
> *Bonus 25*
> *Bonus 7*
> *Bonus 3*
> *etc etc etc*
> 
> *That brings me to 5 coupons used now and I'm just getting ready to finish up an order thru Staples on-line to make it 6 (however, I'm tempted to leave the final submitting till my collection switches back to dream!)*



I had the same thing happen to me.  I thought I had changed it before I went on holiday and it was still sitting at 100% cash when I got home.  Changed it again last night and got the email.  Finished up my Shop the Block today.  Will use another coupon tomorrow for insurance (although I have saved all my paperwork as proof if need be).


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> I changed my account back days ago to 100% Dreams but the Cash Miles keep showing up…so many things "back date" to when the card was used but don't post until later, it's really hard to keep track!



On my spreadsheet where I keep track of my AM until they post I have put in brackets next to the store name when they were earned under "Cash".  I only had 4 or 5 transactions go through as cash so once these are all posted I'll be back to my usual way of tracking things.  If you use a binder to keep track you could always use a highlighter to mark the transactions that were done with "Cash miles".


----------



## pigletto

I finished my Shop the Block offers today. Used it all for things I wanted anyway (with the exception of the Bothwell cheese and the Prime Chicken Strips.. but we will use them).
I did..
Sobey's for one offer
Foodland for two offers
Staples for one offer
Rexall for two offers
and the Airmiles.ca 20x promo 

It was pretty painless.. which surprised me given the problems these promos can have. Now it just remains to be seen if they actually post the Cash Miles.

I was trying to tell my brother where I look to see if there is any new Onyx deals and realized I don't know.. I always hear about them here lol. What is the section of the airmiles site to look under again?


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I finished my Shop the Block offers today. Used it all for things I wanted anyway (with the exception of the Bothwell cheese and the Prime Chicken Strips.. but we will use them).
> I did..
> Sobey's for one offer
> Foodland for two offers
> Staples for one offer
> Rexall for two offers
> and the Airmiles.ca 20x promo
> 
> It was pretty painless.. which surprised me given the problems these promos can have. Now it just remains to be seen if they actually post the Cash Miles.
> 
> I was trying to tell my brother where I look to see if there is any new Onyx deals and realized I don't know.. I always hear about them here lol. What is the section of the airmiles site to look under again?



Hi Hon
log in
Go to your profile
Click on Gold and Onyx benefits
Click on Merchandise and events

Or
Log in
Go to get rewarded
Go to dream rewards
Go to Airmiles events exclusive

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> log in
> Go to your profile
> Click on Gold and Onyx benefits
> Click on Merchandise and events
> 
> Or
> Log in
> Go to get rewarded
> Go to dream rewards
> Go to Airmiles events exclusive
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thanks so much Mel!


----------



## pigletto

I went to Foodland today for the two offers I mentioned earlier, and I was appalled at the prices. Absolutely everything I looked at was marked up way beyond what I pay at any other store. 
I generally do my everyday shopping at Freshco, Food Basics or NoFrills. We go into Sobeys for airmiles items, deli items, or sale items. I've never seen prices at Sobey's as bad as the Foodland today. The worst part was that the store is in an economically depressed area. I imagine many of the people walk or bike to the store and don't have many other choices. $2.79 for an English cucumber? $3.29 for a dozen eggs? Yuck.


----------



## Nagle

DilEmma said:


> Completely off topic:
> 
> I'm in Montreal and just got back to the hotel from Cirque du Soleil OVO. Recall the dinner and show for two package that Air Miles offered for 1 mile.
> 
> Absolutely incredible show. And a great a la carte dinner. Tremendous value overall and so worth a hotel stay.




We were at the show Friday night. We thoroughly enjoyed dinner and the show was very good. we also scored a great rate with parking included at Le Nouvel hotel, just a ten minute walk from the Bell Centre. All in all a very enjoyable evening.


----------



## tinkerone

mkmommy said:


> Points from Air Miles Travel HUb,  anyone know if the posting date for the points is check out date?
> 
> I got an offer if I earn 700 AM in December I will get Oynex till March 2018, I already have  a hotel booked for check out Dec 29 that will give me 700 points, but not sure if those will be awarded in time.


I received an offer that I will Oynex if I collect 675 AM in December.  I actually need 1150 (which there is no way I will get) so I wonder how this works.  Guess I will wait and see. 

Did anyone else see the W5 program about Airmiles?  They suggested at the end that the number of AM's needed for items will go up soon because of the change to no expiry date.  It will be interesting to see.


----------



## bgula

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> log in
> Go to your profile
> Click on Gold and Onyx benefits
> Click on Merchandise and events
> 
> Or
> Log in
> Go to get rewarded
> Go to dream rewards
> Go to Airmiles events exclusive
> 
> Hugs Mel



Hmm... Under Onyx benefits I see Contests and Events which cycle between 2 pictures and then below that Onyx Rewards.  I'm also not sure where you find these events for 1 airmile.  I'm heading to the World in a couple of weeks and could have used some tickets to La Nouba.


----------



## bababear_50

bgula said:


> Hmm... Under Onyx benefits I see Contests and Events which cycle between 2 pictures and then below that Onyx Rewards.  I'm also not sure where you find these events for 1 airmile.  I'm heading to the World in a couple of weeks and could have used some tickets to La Nouba.



Hi Hon
La Nouba is an Orlando Based (Disney Springs venue),,the Cirque du Soleil OVO one people are mentioning was held in Montreal I believe. The 1 airmile tickets and events are something that happen periodically and you just have to keep an eye out for them.
In the past few months I have picked up:
Wine Tasting and Dinner in Niagara On the Lake
Movie passes,Toronto
ET Live in Concert Sony Centre Toronto.
You can put in your region (Toronto).
I actually have a son who benefits from all of these so he checks the airmiles site daily.
He checks "Airmiles events exclusive" frequently,,,also many people here will post when a special is offered.
Hope this helps to better explain things,,,if anyone else has a better explanation please feel free to chime in.
Hugs Mel


I posted this one a few days ago for people in Quebec

*Granby zoo - VIP Day, meet small animals - package for one (1) - March 25, 2017
Granby Zoo
1050, boul. David-Bouchard Nord
Granby, QC J2G 5P3*

*Onyx members 1 airmile


This is a great site for 
all questions about La Nouba Cirque Du Soleil
https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/la-nouba/faq*


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic
Blue Man Group Tickets
Orlando Groupon
46% off
Blue Man Group Theatre at Universal CityWalk

https://www.groupon.com/local/orlando/theater-and-shows


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> I went to Foodland today for the two offers I mentioned earlier, and I was appalled at the prices. Absolutely everything I looked at was marked up way beyond what I pay at any other store.
> I generally do my everyday shopping at Freshco, Food Basics or NoFrills. We go into Sobeys for airmiles items, deli items, or sale items. I've never seen prices at Sobey's as bad as the Foodland today. The worst part was that the store is in an economically depressed area. I imagine many of the people walk or bike to the store and don't have many other choices. $2.79 for an English cucumber? $3.29 for a dozen eggs? Yuck.



I know, isn't it terrible?  They tend to be in smaller towns with few other options.  Ayr is my closest store - if you can drive to KW/Cambridge, it's not too bad, but for anyone who can't get there?  Highway robbery.


----------



## mab2012

I went a bit out of my way on Saturday to a Jean Coutu.  I had one specific product in mind that would allow me to make use of the "Spend 20, get 3x" Shop the Block coupon.  Of course, that particular store (the only one that's not waaay out of my way) was out of stock on that item.  I'm sure I could have found a way to spend $20 on other stuff, but my impatient 8-year-old was with me, I'm not a big drugstore shopper at the best of times, and having made a trip to Rexall recently, there really wasn't much we needed.  So I left.  Annoyed.

I needed another STB offer.  I'm sure I could have found stuff at Staples or the Children's Place, but again, I've been to both of those stores recently, and there's nothing much we need.  I could probably spend $100 at Metro, but it's not my regular grocery store, and finding $100 worth of groceries there that we need, want, and can't get cheaper at Costco or Farm Boy would be a stretch.  Once in a long while I do drink gin, so I looked at the LCBO offer, but I really don't need $40 worth of gin, either.  I almost caved on the Rexall snack products; no doubt we would have eaten them, but no way would I be buying it if not for the coupon.

We are visiting my family in Nova Scotia next weekend, so I decided to just have a peek at the Maritime offers.  Where I found this little gem:

Get 15 Bonus Miles with every 
95 Cash Miles you use for an Irving Oil eVoucher.

So, wait.  I don't have to go to a store, don't have to buy anything I don't really want or need - don't even have to buy anything at all, actually.  I just click some buttons, use some of those extra cash miles I accumulated by mistake, and get $10 off gas when I re-fill my rental next weekend?  At the Irving right next to the airport that I very likely would have stopped at anyway?  Count me in!

I am done:

Sobey's cheese
20x at Air Miles Shops
Redeem cash miles at Metro
Spend $50 at Staples
Spend $50 at The Children's Place
Redeem cash Miles at Irving
Roger's Magazines (gifts, which I've been thinking of doing for ages anyway)

Not so bad, but if they do this again next year, can someone PLEASE remind me that I don't want to do it?!!  I'm lucky that I live within a 10 minute drive of at least 6 of the participating stores, and shop at most of those at least occasionally, but even so, there's just too much going on at this time of year.  The extra hassle and details on top of everything else I have to think about is just not worth it.  And the temptation to spend on stuff I really don't need or wouldn't otherwise buy is too strong.  I don't exactly regret doing it, but I'm glad it's over.

Thanks for listening, and good luck to anyone who is still in the race!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon for anyone who wants it*
* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid Dec 5th - 8th *


----------



## ottawamom

I am NEVER switching back and forth between Cash and Dream again.  I tried to switch back on Nov 25 before I went to the World.  I didn't get the email telling me it had been processed so I didn't know it hadn't been processed (I didn't know I was supposed to get an email). Realized it hadn't made the change when I got back on Dec 3rd.  Made the change back to 100%Dream.  Will take effect on the 4h of Dec.  Perfect my M/C posts on the 4th or 5th of the month.  M/C posted a day early on the 3rd this month (something having to do with the 4th being a Sunday).  Check my AM account today and see that they posted my AM to my Cash account on the 3rd (not to my Dream on the 4th or 5th).  It was 227AM and I'm annoyed.

Called AM. They wipe there hands of the whole matter as it is M/C problem.  Call M/C speak with a rep, then the rep's supervisor (mention I'm one of those crazy AM people).  There's really nothing they can do either.  But then! They say they will post the 227AM as a goodwill gesture to my account today.  I can live with that. When I signed up for the M/C it was an upgrade from an existing card so I didn't get any of those lovely Bonus AM they were offering.  This kind of makes up for some of that.

Bottom line is I am not bouncing back and forth between Cash and Dream ever again.  Too much hassle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AMEN to that! I'm not a fan of the whole cash-dream swapping and i won't be playing that game  again either, too much effort for something i'm not using. I'll happily go back to saving up for dream rewards!*


----------



## star72232

So, I've managed 3 Shop the Block purchases.

20X Airmiles on airmilesshops (did this 2 times, so hopefully at least one of them works)
2X Bothwell Cheddar at Sobeys
100 AM for 3 magazine through Rogers (got each of the kids a magazine subscription for Christmas - I only did this one because I had already decided to buy the magazines before I noticed that it was a coupon)

ListenUP can't get me in until after the promo ends.  Metro and Foodland were busts.  I might be done here.


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> So, I've managed 3 Shop the Block purchases.
> 
> 20X Airmiles on airmilesshops (did this 2 times, so hopefully at least one of them works)
> 2X Bothwell Cheddar at Sobeys
> 100 AM for 3 magazine through Rogers (got each of the kids a magazine subscription for Christmas - I only did this one because I had already decided to buy the magazines before I noticed that it was a coupon)
> 
> ListenUP can't get me in until after the promo ends.  Metro and Foodland were busts.  I might be done here.


Sorry foodland was a bust, I was able to get 4 of the promos there.
\Good luck


----------



## bababear_50

Broadway Across Canada -Cinderella-package for Two-Vancouver ,Edmonton and Calgary
A night at the theatre just for Onyx Collectors! It's another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Rodgers + Hammerstein's Cinderella is the Tony Award-winning Broadway musical from the creators of Oklahoma! and The King and I that's delighting audiences with its contemporary take on the classic tale. This lush production features an incredible orchestra, jaw-dropping transformations and all the moments you love-the pumpkin, the glass slipper, the masked ball and more-plus some surprising new twists! Be transported back to your childhood as you rediscover some of Rodgers + Hammerstein's most beloved songs, including "In My Own Little Corner", "Impossible/It's Possible" and "Ten Minutes Ago," in this hilarious and romantic Broadway experience for anyone who's ever had a wish, a dream... or a really great pair of shoes.

There are a total 15 packages available for AIR MILES Onyx Collectors for only one (1) mile.
the exclusive AIR MILES Package includes:


2 Best Available Price Level 2 Tickets (Orchestra or First Balcony)
2 drink vouchers
2 coat check vouchers

I airmile


Wish it were here in Toronto/Ontario
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Wow that is great for our west coast group, good luck to all.


----------



## mort1331

*Neptune Theatre Event for one (1) - 'I, Claudia' - Friday, February 17, 2017 at 7:30pm - Halifax*
1 AM for our east coast friends good luck.


----------



## mort1331

Remember to check the terms, the Halifax is for 1 ticket, but you can purchase more than one ticket. Hate to see someone only get one ticket and show up with 2 people.


----------



## pigletto

My Rexall miles haven't posted yet from shopping on Sunday. I'm not that impatient, but it's never taken more than 24 hours before. The receipt only had bonus miles (30 for the STB coupon and another 5 that were on product). Hopefully they post soon. My only concern is that if they didn't post I have to chase them down to qualify for STB, so I'm watching carefully.


----------



## ottawamom

Speaking of miles that haven't posted. Has anyone received their 25AM for taking the Travel Insurance survey back in October? 

I used STB Staples coupon on Sunday and the regular AM posted but not the bonus AM from the coupon.  I can see the coupon on the receipt so I guess they are coming later. I get the feeling I will be calling AM about STB in February to prove my purchases.

pigletto, my AM from my Rexall shop yesterday just posted (24 hrs as usual).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of miles that haven't posted. Has anyone received their 25AM for taking the Travel Insurance survey back in October?



Nope


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of miles that haven't posted. Has anyone received their 25AM for taking the Travel Insurance survey back in October?
> 
> I used STB Staples coupon on Sunday and the regular AM posted but not the bonus AM from the coupon.  I can see the coupon on the receipt so I guess they are coming later. I get the feeling I will be calling AM about STB in February to prove my purchases.
> 
> pigletto, my AM from my Rexall shop yesterday just posted (24 hrs as usual).


I just checked and the airmiles from the Rexall shop on Sunday are there.
But like you, only the regular Staples miles have posted, not the bonus coupon airmiles. I see the coupon on my receipt. I don't know how Staples usually posts their miles so I assume it's still coming. Fingers crossed.


----------



## brandyleeann

Guys, how do I find this?



bababear_50 said:


> Broadway Across Canada -Cinderella-package for Two-Vancouver ,Edmonton and Calgary
> A night at the theatre just for Onyx Collectors! It's another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Rodgers + Hammerstein's Cinderella is the Tony Award-winning Broadway musical from the creators of Oklahoma! and The King and I that's delighting audiences with its contemporary take on the classic tale. This lush production features an incredible orchestra, jaw-dropping transformations and all the moments you love-the pumpkin, the glass slipper, the masked ball and more-plus some surprising new twists! Be transported back to your childhood as you rediscover some of Rodgers + Hammerstein's most beloved songs, including "In My Own Little Corner", "Impossible/It's Possible" and "Ten Minutes Ago," in this hilarious and romantic Broadway experience for anyone who's ever had a wish, a dream... or a really great pair of shoes.
> 
> There are a total 15 packages available for AIR MILES Onyx Collectors for only one (1) mile.
> the exclusive AIR MILES Package includes:
> 
> 
> 2 Best Available Price Level 2 Tickets (Orchestra or First Balcony)
> 2 drink vouchers
> 2 coat check vouchers
> 
> I airmile
> 
> 
> Wish it were here in Toronto/Ontario
> Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of miles that haven't posted. Has anyone received their 25AM for taking the Travel Insurance survey back in October?
> 
> I used STB Staples coupon on Sunday and the regular AM posted but not the bonus AM from the coupon.  I can see the coupon on the receipt so I guess they are coming later. I get the feeling I will be calling AM about STB in February to prove my purchases.
> 
> pigletto, my AM from my Rexall shop yesterday just posted (24 hrs as usual).



Me either.  Waiting 120 to complain - sorry make a claim!


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of miles that haven't posted. Has anyone received their 25AM for taking the Travel Insurance survey back in October?
> 
> I used STB Staples coupon on Sunday and the regular AM posted but not the bonus AM from the coupon.  I can see the coupon on the receipt so I guess they are coming later. I get the feeling I will be calling AM about STB in February to prove my purchases.
> 
> pigletto, my AM from my Rexall shop yesterday just posted (24 hrs as usual).



Another data point:

Same, my Rexall posted as normal, including the STB bonus AM.

I had a Staples purchase (for work) and the regular AM posted but not the bonus STB coupon AMs.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Nope


Nope as well.


----------



## DilEmma

brandyleeann said:


> Guys, how do I find this?


You have to be logged in. Use miles for travel. "Events Exclusive". It's on the second page. You're able to redeem for two packages. Vancouver is sold out. 

These 1 AM offers are generally for Gold or Onyx collectors.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Broadway Across Canada -Cinderella-package for Two-Vancouver ,Edmonton and Calgary
> A night at the theatre just for Onyx Collectors! It's another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Rodgers + Hammerstein's Cinderella is the Tony Award-winning Broadway musical from the creators of Oklahoma! and The King and I that's delighting audiences with its contemporary take on the classic tale. This lush production features an incredible orchestra, jaw-dropping transformations and all the moments you love-the pumpkin, the glass slipper, the masked ball and more-plus some surprising new twists! Be transported back to your childhood as you rediscover some of Rodgers + Hammerstein's most beloved songs, including "In My Own Little Corner", "Impossible/It's Possible" and "Ten Minutes Ago," in this hilarious and romantic Broadway experience for anyone who's ever had a wish, a dream... or a really great pair of shoes.
> 
> There are a total 15 packages available for AIR MILES Onyx Collectors for only one (1) mile.
> the exclusive AIR MILES Package includes:
> 
> 
> 2 Best Available Price Level 2 Tickets (Orchestra or First Balcony)
> 2 drink vouchers
> 2 coat check vouchers
> 
> I airmile
> 
> 
> Wish it were here in Toronto/Ontario
> Hugs Mel


Thank you BabaBear!
I got two of those packages for Calgary. My neice is thrilled.


----------



## brandyleeann

DilEmma said:


> You have to be logged in. Use miles for travel. "Events Exclusive". It's on the second page. You're able to redeem for two packages. Vancouver is sold out.
> 
> These 1 AM offers are generally for Gold or Onyx collectors.



I feel like an idiot   I can't see how to get to a page 2...and nothing comes up when I search Events Exclusive.  My status is Onyx.


----------



## brandyleeann

I got it!!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## brandyleeann

I just love this board.  I am so grateful that you guys alert people of these events.  I am so excited - my daughter is going to love Cinderella - she is her very favourite princess.


----------



## DilEmma

brandyleeann said:


> I feel like an idiot   I can't see how to get to a page 2...and nothing comes up when I search Events Exclusive.  My status is Onyx.


Oops, sorry i didn't stay logged in to help. Though I am happy you figured it out.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Wish it were here in Toronto/Ontario
> Hugs Mel


 For that I would travel to Toronto!


----------



## Debbie

With all this talk of Onyx rewards, I popped onto the Airmiles site to check what I have. I notice that my rewards number was not what I had in my savings ticker. Turns out I had 120 BMO awards added-cruising has its rewards -and some 'Loyaltyone' awards....600 points! This was a good week for these to come through since I'm not doing well with the shop thing! A lot closer to my flight rewards, but, having watched Marketplace yesterday, I am leery as to whether I'll get them. Anyone been successful with Airmiles flights?


----------



## mkmommy

Debbie said:


> With all this talk of Onyx rewards, I popped onto the Airmiles site to check what I have. I notice that my rewards number was not what I had in my savings ticker. Turns out I had 120 BMO awards added-cruising has its rewards -and some 'Loyaltyone' awards....600 points! This was a good week for these to come through since I'm not doing well with the shop thing! A lot closer to my flight rewards, but, having watched Marketplace yesterday, I am leery as to whether I'll get them. Anyone been successful with Airmiles flights?


I have had great success with flights this year.  1 ticket  return Toronto to Fort Lauderdale for a cruise in February, and my must have been my lucky day, 3 tickets Toronto- to Fort Lauderdale , Saturday to Saturday for March break.


----------



## bababear_50

When I log onto look at the Rexall Flyer a screen comes up with a
One Day (Thursday Dec 8th) Get 110 airmiles when you spend 5o.00.
Not sure if the link will work but I'll try
Hugs Mel
it says you need the printed or mobile coupon

http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/


----------



## bababear_50

Dang now I can't seem to get it to appear again,,
you are all going to think I'm nuts but i really did see it.


----------



## Oneandone

Hi There

The guy at Shell told me that buying a Costa Coffee will give you 50 airmiles instead of 10 starting tomorrow. It is running for the next 4 days (December 7th-10th)
Hopefully he is right. I am trying to earn 750 Airmiles to remain Onyx so everything helps.


----------



## Oneandone

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Dec7/AM110Coupon_12072016_ONMB.pdf this might link directly to it. it does for me.




bababear_50 said:


> When I log onto look at the Rexall Flyer a screen comes up with a
> One Day (Thursday Dec 8th) Get 110 airmiles when you spend 5o.00.
> Not sure if the link will work but I'll try
> Hugs Mel
> it says you need the printed or mobile coupon
> 
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/


----------



## bababear_50

Oneandone said:


> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Dec7/AM110Coupon_12072016_ONMB.pdf this might link directly to it. it does for me.


Thanks I got it..i really appreciate you posting it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Oneandone said:


> Hi There
> 
> The guy at Shell told me that buying a Costa Coffee will give you 50 airmiles instead of 10 starting tomorrow. It is running for the next 4 days (December 7th-10th)
> Hopefully he is right. I am trying to earn 750 Airmiles to remain Onyx so everything helps.



Oh my gosh this is a good deal!
I must say I haven't had any luck with their coffee yet but I'm willing to try again.
What do they say "Take one or two or maybe even three for the airmile team"lol
Hugs Mel
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> When I log onto look at the Rexall Flyer a screen comes up with a
> One Day (Thursday Dec 8th) Get 110 airmiles when you spend 5o.00.
> Not sure if the link will work but I'll try
> Hugs Mel
> it says you need the printed or mobile coupon
> 
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/


It popped up when I clicked your link. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Dang now I can't seem to get it to appear again,,
> you are all going to think I'm nuts but i really did see it.


*Now this wouldn't make me think you're nuts *

*Clear your history and it will pop up again! Thanks BTW, not sure if i need anything else at Rexall right now did yet another shop there today. Cashier told me that this weekend is another big flyer full of offers.*


----------



## mort1331

Oneandone said:


> Hi There
> 
> The guy at Shell told me that buying a Costa Coffee will give you 50 airmiles instead of 10 starting tomorrow. It is running for the next 4 days (December 7th-10th)
> Hopefully he is right. I am trying to earn 750 Airmiles to remain Onyx so everything helps.


If that is the case thats a money deal. Most of the coffee is 250-3bucks. 50 is 5 bucks. A little more. So they are paying you to drink their coffee. Now I know some dont like the taste. But if they are giving you money to drink it


----------



## momof2gr8kids

For those of you with cash Miles...yesterday I went to Shell to purchase some starbucks GC. They had a ton of other cards that could be purchased with am cash...LCBO, keg, home depot, la senza, best buy, and a lot of others. I did buy an LCBO card with my cash Miles so it does work!


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> With all this talk of Onyx rewards, I popped onto the Airmiles site to check what I have. I notice that my rewards number was not what I had in my savings ticker. Turns out I had 120 BMO awards added-cruising has its rewards -and some 'Loyaltyone' awards....600 points! This was a good week for these to come through since I'm not doing well with the shop thing! A lot closer to my flight rewards, but, having watched Marketplace yesterday, I am leery as to whether I'll get them. Anyone been successful with Airmiles flights?



This year I have purchased tickets:
(1) Ottawa - Orlando
(2) Ottawa - Winnipeg
(2) Ottawa - Calgary
All with Airmiles and all are direct flights.  Orlando I purchased 9 months out. Winnipeg was 8 weeks out and Calgary was 4 months out.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> If that is the case thats a money deal. Most of the coffee is 250-3bucks. 50 is 5 bucks. A little more. So they are paying you to drink their coffee. Now I know some dont like the taste. But if they are giving you money to drink it


My brother went today and got 50. He also said he read on another forum that you can use that deal 5 times, but he didn't try.
That would be 25 in points for $10 in crappy coffee. Hmmm.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> My brother went today and got 50. He also said he read on another forum that you can use that deal 5 times, but he didn't try.
> That would be 25 in points for $10 in crappy coffee. Hmmm.


Can u but five coffees at once and get 250? That's like $25 in cash Miles..so still ahead even if u dump it out. Lol was thinking I could use the cash Miles toward a GC from shell and it would be like paying $10 for a $25 GC really.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> This year I have purchased tickets:
> (1) Ottawa - Orlando
> (2) Ottawa - Winnipeg
> (2) Ottawa - Calgary
> All with Airmiles and all are direct flights.  Orlando I purchased 9 months out. Winnipeg was 8 weeks out and Calgary was 4 months out.


THANK YOU! You have given me HOPE! Once I have enough for both of us, I'll see what happens. Can you call directly and have them book, or do you do it totally on your airmiles account?


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> Can u but five coffees at once and get 250? That's like $25 in cash Miles..so still ahead even if u dump it out. Lol was thinking I could use the cash Miles toward a GC from shell and it would be like paying $10 for a $25 GC really.


I don't know and he didn't specify (we were texting). He said he read it, but I don't know where.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> THANK YOU! You have given me HOPE! Once I have enough for both of us, I'll see what happens. Can you call directly and have them book, or do you do it totally on your airmiles account?


*Here's the information from the website --- not being rude just helpful   I've also had plenty of luck booking flights, just never found them the best use of my miles.*
**


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! I was able to cross off my list of owing air miles the 150 bonus miles from the "purchase 3 on Airmilesshops" back in Aug/Sept!  My Clinique order didn't appear in my account, so I had to wait the 120 days to get those and the big bonus applied.

Now I'm waiting on a bunch from Sobeys and my 1,000 bonus miles from BMO for upgrading to World Elite! Then I can buy my second adult U.S. 2-day pass.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the information from the website --- not being rude just helpful   I've also had plenty of luck booking flights, just never found them the best use of my miles.*
> *View attachment 209307*


Thanks! That's what was said on Marketplace this week, too. LOL I get that flights might not be the best USE of the miles, but if I can get the flights that I want, it becomes great for me.  Kind of like my Westjet flight. I booked a one way, and the CSR said exactly the same thing...but you're giving up that return free flight for DH. I know, but it's what I _needed_.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Thanks! That's what was said on Marketplace this week, too. LOL I get that flights might not be the best USE of the miles, but if I can get the flights that I want, it becomes great for me.  Kind of like my Westjet flight. I booked a one way, and the CSR said exactly the same thing...but you're giving up that return free flight for DH. I know, but it's what I _needed_.


*YES! You're treating the programme the same way we do! We only ever buy things we need and will use ourselves (ok so perhaps we donated some bread to our kids when Sobeys had buy 3 loafs get 25 AM) and then consider the Miles as "free" -- don't put a real value on them (getting ready to hide from the jabs from those of you who do the complicated AM math ) just use them for things that we NEED and would otherwise pay out of pocket for. Since our flights were already covered for this trip thru business, we chose to get our Disney tickets, a rental car, hotel in Pearson the night before we leave, Universal Tickets -- all things we would be paying for anyway. We've used them for flights before when it worked out best.*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! You're treating the programme the same way we do! We only ever buy things we need and will use ourselves (ok so perhaps we donated some bread to our kids when Sobeys had buy 3 loafs get 25 AM) and then consider the Miles as "free" -- don't put a real value on them (getting ready to hide from the jabs from those of you who do the complicated AM math ) just use them for things that we NEED and would otherwise pay out of pocket for. Since our flights were already covered for this trip thru business, we chose to get our Disney tickets, a rental car, hotel in Pearson the night before we leave, Universal Tickets -- all things we would be paying for anyway. We've used them for flights before when it worked out best.*


No complicated math, just sometimes I do buy stuff I dont really need. skid of gatorade,,cough cough.. So there is value to me, but unlike marketplace, I know how I am using them, know the points and was not caught offguard with the expiry. 
Bonus on top with getting to Onyx which I had not explored until I got there.


----------



## bababear_50

Is anyone else being blocked by only 4 coffees a day on the Costa deal?
Hugs Mel

Edited to add
I found this info
*For a Limited Time! NOW GET 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with the purchase of any Costa Coffee*
*Offer valid for a limited time at participating Shell locations only until December 11, 2016. Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles per transaction with your purchase of any Costa coffee product during this limited promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. No fuel purchase required. May be combined with other AIR MILES offers available at participating locations. Please allow up to six weeks post promotion for your Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This promotion may be amended or terminated without notice. Shell reserves the right to limit number of AIR MILES® Bonus Miles awarded.

®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.

I was able to get 50 x 4 cups today,,(Americano 1.95 each a cup) Total cost of $7.80 = 200 points.
will try again tomorrow.
*


----------



## Oneandone

The guy at Shell said you can have 4 Air Miles transactions a day. That includes gas or coffee or whatever


----------



## bababear_50

Oneandone said:


> The guy at Shell said you can have 4 Air Miles transactions a day. That includes gas or coffee or whatever



Hi hon
Thanks for confirming this for me.
I will be buying coffee for the next few days.
$39.00 should get me 1000 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Afternoon of Wine and Donuts (OYNX)
Vancouver BC
1 airmiles
*An afternoon of Wine and Doughnuts at Cartems Donuterie - Package for One (1) - February 19, 2017 - Vancouver, BC*

Doughnuts and Wine, How Divine!

Wine and donuts are the hottest new pairing and this event is exclusive for AIR MILES Onyx Collectors for only one (1) reward mile!

Cartems Donuterie - This favorite local donut shop prides itself on using local ingredients and progressive flavours, including the likes of Earl Grey and Canadian whiskey bacon.

We are excited to pair up with Pacific Wine And Spirits for the afternoon and bring you a unique opportunity of indulging in fabulous wines alongside delicious doughnut pairings.

In each of the doughnut offerings for the experience the teams have carefully selected wine that we have incorporated into the glazes/fills of the doughnuts resulting in a delicious pairing.

This can't-miss AIR MILES Exclusive Experience is just for OYNX collectors.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Thank you BabaBear!
> I got two of those packages for Calgary. My niece is thrilled.



You are very welcome
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi hon
> Thanks for confirming this for me.
> I will be buying coffee for the next few days.
> $39.00 should get me 1000 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


*WOW even The Duck understands THAT AM math! *
*Too bad the closest Shell is over 40 minute drive*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW even The Duck understands THAT AM math! *
> *Too bad the closest Shell is over 40 minute drive*



Hugs Hon
Last year I worked with a grade 8 teacher who amazed me,,,,I still don't understand this
"Pythagorean Theorem".I swear the minute he started talking my brain turned off.
try listening to this guy for 1 min





Good thing I'm working with grade 1 and 2's this year.lol


----------



## pigletto

I have a question for my fellow airmiles enthusiasts. My brother wants to book a hotel stay for July through the airmiles portal. If he books before December 31st, he will get the addtional 400 miles for the current promo. It says he has to pay now in full (though it is fully refundable). My question to you is, will those miles go on his 2016 totals, or 2017? He wants to reach Onyx in 2017, and is hoping that since the miles post after his stay in July 2017, then they will go toward the 2017 totals.
He tried asking in online chat but the rep didn't appear to know what they were talking about, changed their answer a bit, and then gave him 25 hush miles  to go away lol.


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Is anyone else being blocked by only 4 coffees a day on the Costa deal?
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Edited to add
> I found this info
> *For a Limited Time! NOW GET 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with the purchase of any Costa Coffee*
> *Offer valid for a limited time at participating Shell locations only until December 11, 2016. Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles per transaction with your purchase of any Costa coffee product during this limited promotional period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. No fuel purchase required. May be combined with other AIR MILES offers available at participating locations. Please allow up to six weeks post promotion for your Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This promotion may be amended or terminated without notice. Shell reserves the right to limit number of AIR MILES® Bonus Miles awarded.
> 
> ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
> 
> I was able to get 50 x 4 cups today,,(Americano 1.95 each a cup) Total cost of $7.80 = 200 points.
> will try again tomorrow.*


Anyone know if you would get the AM if you buy a hot chocolate from the Costa machines?   I think they cost more but my kids aren't coffee drinkers.


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> Anyone know if you would get the AM if you buy a hot chocolate from the Costa machines?   I think they cost more but my kids aren't coffee drinkers.



Not sure about the hot chocolate but it worked for an English breakfast tea for me.(also a $1.95).
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish there was a Costa coffee location in Ottawa, doesn't seem to be one 

I got an "exclusive offer" from Sobeys. I had to activate the offer but apparently don't need to do anything other than swipe my card when I shop.

Spend $400 cumulatively and Get 140 Bonus Miles
Spend $500 cumulatively and Get 250 Bonus Miles
Spend $600 cumulatively and Get 450 Bonus Miles

Shop by January 7th.


----------



## bababear_50

I have 200 extra airmiles in my account that I can't figure out how I accumulated them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
This is not a problem but I am usually good at keeping a running total and this has thrown me for a loop.
Hmmmm I will have to review my totals.............
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hugs Hon
> Last year I worked with a grade 8 teacher who amazed me,,,,I still don't understand this
> "Pythagorean Theorem".I swear the minute he started talking my brain turned off.
> try listening to this guy for 1 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm working with grade 1 and 2's this year.lol


Funny story.....totally OT! When I was in Grade 13 (yes, we had that way back then) I took Math B (or something-algebra). EVERY DAY for the entire year, my teacher would ask me what the Pythagorean theorem was. I was totally blocked and could not do it. I know that he was just doing it for the entertainment purposes.  I finally could spout it off.......on the last day of school. roflmao


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I have a question for my fellow airmiles enthusiasts. My brother wants to book a hotel stay for July through the airmiles portal. If he books before December 31st, he will get the addtional 400 miles for the current promo. It says he has to pay now in full (though it is fully refundable). My question to you is, will those miles go on his 2016 totals, or 2017? He wants to reach Onyx in 2017, and is hoping that since the miles post after his stay in July 2017, then they will go toward the 2017 totals.
> He tried asking in online chat but the rep didn't appear to know what they were talking about, changed their answer a bit, and then gave him 25 hush miles  to go away lol.


*Ok i can answer this for you!*
*1) Yes he needs to pay in full, up front,and it is 100% refundable but it does have a slightly shorter lead time (i think it was 48 hrs not the standard 24)*
*2) The miles will get posted to his account within 2 - 3 weeks after he completes the stay and will be dated the day he checks out.*
*3) They will in fact, count towards his 2017 totals, this is to avoid the whole book the hotel to earn the miles, quickly redeem those miles to *purchase* something and then cancel the hotel before you actually stay.*

*I've also had the online rep credit me just to get me to stop typing! Yesterday it was 80 that i should have earned thru the annoying Load n Go with Rexall that is driving me bonkers!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I wish there was a Costa coffee location in Ottawa, doesn't seem to be one
> 
> I got an "exclusive offer" from Sobeys. I had to activate the offer but apparently don't need to do anything other than swipe my card when I shop.
> 
> Spend $400 cumulatively and Get 140 Bonus Miles
> Spend $500 cumulatively and Get 250 Bonus Miles
> Spend $600 cumulatively and Get 450 Bonus Miles
> 
> Shop by January 7th.


*I got a similar email but different amounts, must be based on what we typically spend? (woah sorry this is so big!)*
**


----------



## kuhltiffany

Interesting, my spend amounts for Sobeys were even higher!
Spend $500 cumulatively and Get 170 Bonus Miles
Spend $600 cumulatively and Get 300 Bonus Miles
Spend $700 cumulatively and Get 525 Bonus Miles


----------



## bababear_50

Here's my Sobeys offer--I deleted it as I will never spend that much at Sobeys
Hugs Mel
I like Jacqueline's
Get up to 675
AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
Spend $700 cumulatively and Get 230 Bonus Miles
Spend $800 cumulatively and Get 400 Bonus Miles
Spend $900 cumulatively and Get 675 Bonus Miles


----------



## allykat73

Mine were even higher!

Get up to 2,250
AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
Spend $1,600 cumulatively and Get 530 Bonus Miles
Spend $2,000 cumulatively and Get 1,000 Bonus Miles
Spend $3,000 cumulatively and Get 2,250 Bonus Miles


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=889

Oh my my fav ice cream drumsticks have airmiles associated with them.
$3.77 x4=50 airmiles
Delissio pizza
$3.77 x 4= 50 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Those Sobeys offers are crazy!! grrr. 

I'm getting a lousing spend $200 get 100 miles.


----------



## pigletto

And here are mine..

Get up to 450
AIR MILES® Bonus Miles 
Spend $400 cumulatively and Get 140 Bonus Miles
Spend $500 cumulatively and Get 250 Bonus Miles
Spend $600 cumulatively and Get 450 Bonus Miles

I still won't be spending anywhere near $400 at Sobey's this month.
I will be going in to get the drumsticks and a few of the pizzas though .


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> THANK YOU! You have given me HOPE! Once I have enough for both of us, I'll see what happens. Can you call directly and have them book, or do you do it totally on your airmiles account?



I just booked online through the Get Rewarded section of the website.  That way I knew exactly what I was getting and what it was going to cost. It's really quite easy to do.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Now I'm waiting on a bunch from Sobeys and my 1,000 bonus miles from BMO for upgrading to World Elite! Then I can buy my second adult U.S. 2-day pass.



You were able to get a Bonus for upgrading?  I was under the impression that you had to be a new customer (not a customer for 6 months) to qualify for the bonus.  Good for you.  I really don't feel guilty about the conversation I had with them the other day when they posted my AM early.  They ended up posting some Goodwill miles to make up for it but not nearly like the 1000 you're getting.


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> Anyone know if you would get the AM if you buy a hot chocolate from the Costa machines?   I think they cost more but my kids aren't coffee drinkers.


I would think so, its coming out of the same machine. Buy one and check, then buy the rest. They are just trying to get people to use the machine more.


----------



## bgula

I'm disappointed - I haven't received any email from Sobeys.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I'm disappointed - I haven't received any email from Sobeys.


*Have you EVER received email from any of the sponsors? If not you need to go into your profile and try un-checking the box " Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time." that's just under your e-mail and then sign out of your account, sign back in, check the box to say yes you do want the emails and that *should* kick start it. For about 3 months i wasn't getting "My Offers" from Sobeys and once i followed this step .. POOF they appeared again and i started getting the emails that had been missing!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer looks pretty decent this weekend Spend $50.00 get 100 AM*

*AND this little bonus -- we tend to put lottery tickets in everyone's stockings and that is easily $15.00. Like my son says though, Lottery -- the tax on the mathematically challenged  but if you normally buy tickets, why not add an extra level of chance??*
**


----------



## pigletto

It has finally gotten cold this week and winter is on it's way. I'm not sure if that was the trigger but dd and I were just saying we  desperately wish we were booking an Orlando  trip. 
We've gone back and forth and back on forth on travel plans for this year. We'd like to go to Banff and that is the priority. Disney/Universal would require some very creative budgeting. Whatever is left in the trip account after the Rockies, plus our Universal AP's, plus airmiles Disney tickets will be a big help though.... Just whining in here to those of you that understand the pull. I'm about to order ticket number two. So half way there I suppose.
I doubt I can even think Orlando trip until late 2017.


----------



## bababear_50

Reporting in on my coffee run tonight.................................
I went to a new to me Shell--actually 8 minutes from home.
I bought 4 americano coffees and got 200 airmiles--paid cash
They man working there said he's not heard of the limit soooooo
I bought a hot chocolate--more money $3.05 and paid cash and sure enough I got another 50 airmiles.
Soooooooo I tried it again but this time I was out of cash and used my debit card and NO airmiles turned up.
So I don't know if I could have gone beyond 5 cups until I try again tomorrow with cash.
Nothing special about the hot chocolate-not bad but nothing to write home about.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> It has finally gotten cold this week and winter is on it's way. I'm not sure if that was the trigger but dd and I were just saying we  desperately wish we were booking an Orlando  trip.
> We've gone back and forth and back on forth on travel plans for this year. We'd like to go to Banff and that is the priority. Disney/Universal would require some very creative budgeting. Whatever is left in the trip account after the Rockies, plus our Universal AP's, plus airmiles Disney tickets will be a big help though.... Just whining in here to those of you that understand the pull. I'm about to order ticket number two. So half way there I suppose.
> I doubt I can even think Orlando trip until late 2017.



Come on you are one of our most creative Disney /Universal airmile experts. You can organize a little trip,,you know you want to! My thoughts are with you on the weather--it's going to be a cold/long winter.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Reporting in on my coffee run tonight.................................
> I went to a new to me Shell--actually 8 minutes from home.
> I bought 4 americano coffees and got 200 airmiles--paid cash
> They man working there said he's not heard of the limit soooooo
> I bought a hot chocolate--more money $3.05 and paid cash and sure enough I got another 50 airmiles.
> Soooooooo I tried it again but this time I was out of cash and used my debit card and NO airmiles turned up.
> So I don't know if I could have gone beyond 5 cups until I try again tomorrow with cash.
> Nothing special about the hot chocolate-not bad but nothing to write home about.
> Hugs Mel


So I just did a coffee run myself. 4 esspresso,only 1.75 each there for they are paying me 3 bucks to drink it. First put all 4 tickets as one and payed. Came back with only 50am. Told the attendant to cancel 3 and put them in individually. That got me the 200am i was looking for. Couldnt see any sign saying limit. But did not try. Took 2 sips of the esspresso and tossed in the garbage. Horrible. Will try normal coffee tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So I just did a coffee run myself. 4 esspresso,only 1.75 each there for they are paying me 3 bucks to drink it. First put all 4 tickets as one and payed. Came back with only 50am. Told the attendant to cancel 3 and put them in individually. That got me the 200am i was looking for. Couldnt see any sign saying limit. But did not try. Took 2 sips of the esspresso and tossed in the garbage. Horrible. Will try normal coffee tomorrow.



Ohhh I shall try the espresso tomorrow,,,1.75 is better than 1.95...
I do do each purchase individually.--sorry i should have mentioned that.
thanks Mort.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Those Sobeys offers are crazy!! grrr.
> 
> I'm getting a lousing spend $200 get 100 miles.



I have got the spend $250 for 50 AM. I would rather drink the Costa Coffee!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Hmmm, if hot chocolate is eligible for points I may try it…do all Shell's have this?  Is Costa a brand or a store?


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Ohhh I shall try the espresso tomorrow,,,1.75 is better than 1.95...
> I do do each purchase individually.--sorry i should have mentioned that.
> thanks Mort.
> Hugs Mel



I tried the expresso too. It's really awful!! I tossed it away after one sip! I may try the tea.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Hmmm, if hot chocolate is eligible for points I may try it…do all Shell's have this?  Is Costa a brand or a store?


*No they are not at all Shell's  here's the list*

* Shell stations with Costa Coffee Machines*


----------



## mort1331

Thanks for the list Jacqueline


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for all you AM gurus...Rexall has the 3 day AM special...spend $50 get 100 AM....can I do this on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and get 300 AM? The reason I ask is that I got an email from AM advising if I earn 400 AM from Dec 1 - 31 I can obtain Onyx status for the period March 2017 to March 2019...I already earned 100 miles from AMEX this month and I was hoping to be able to take advantage of this 3 day special to earn the other 300 I need...


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Reporting in on my coffee run tonight.................................
> I went to a new to me Shell--actually 8 minutes from home.
> I bought 4 americano coffees and got 200 airmiles--paid cash
> They man working there said he's not heard of the limit soooooo
> I bought a hot chocolate--more money $3.05 and paid cash and sure enough I got another 50 airmiles.
> Soooooooo I tried it again but this time I was out of cash and used my debit card and NO airmiles turned up.
> So I don't know if I could have gone beyond 5 cups until I try again tomorrow with cash.
> Nothing special about the hot chocolate-not bad but nothing to write home about.
> Hugs Mel


LOL I love it! You're sure getting the most out of this promo !


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for all you AM gurus...Rexall has the 3 day AM special...spend $50 get 100 AM....can I do this on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and get 300 AM? The reason I ask is that I got an email from AM advising if I earn 400 AM from Dec 1 - 31 I can obtain Onyx status for the period March 2017 to March 2019...I already earned 100 miles from AMEX this month and I was hoping to be able to take advantage of this 3 day special to earn the other 300 I need...


Hi
If you shop on Friday and spend $50 you will get 100 airmiles. Now you do not have to go back each day to repeat this (save on gas). Just do three separate orders totalling 50.00 before tax and you will get all 300 airmiles in one visit. I am not even sure you really have to do three separate orders,,,but that's what I do. Other will chime in I'm sure.
hope that helps. Also buy a couple of Costa coffees on your way home at shell,,lol
hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I tried the expresso too. It's really awful!! I tossed it away after one sip! I may try the tea.



The only one that I've found half decent is the Mocha Latte but it over 3.00 each.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> LOL I love it! You're sure getting the most out of this promo !



Last night my son said he would buy dinner (fast food) and I said ok and proceeded to pull into Shell,,,"He say mom what are you getting at shell? I said just a coffee".I left him in the car for so long he finally came inside to see what I was doing. In he comes to find me and says (SHOUTS) "Oh my God your airmiling at Shell! lol lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for all you AM gurus...Rexall has the 3 day AM special...spend $50 get 100 AM....can I do this on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and get 300 AM? The reason I ask is that I got an email from AM advising if I earn 400 AM from Dec 1 - 31 I can obtain Onyx status for the period March 2017 to March 2019...I already earned 100 miles from AMEX this month and I was hoping to be able to take advantage of this 3 day special to earn the other 300 I need...





bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> If you shop on Friday and spend $50 you will get 100 airmiles. Now you do not have to go back each day to repeat this (save on gas). Just do three separate orders totalling 50.00 before tax and you will get all 300 in one visit. I am not even sure you really have to do three separate orders,,,but that's what I do. Other will chime in I'm sure.
> hope that helps.
> hugs Mel


*There's no limit to the number of times you can get those 100 AM, just separate your sales into individual transactions --- I've been known to do 3 in a row, go home check the medicine cabinet and go back the next day and do it again  If you need to buy any "fragrances" they are a bonus item this week -- Spend $40.00 get 40 AM, that will put you close to your first $50.00 right there! I take a calculator with me and have a couple of items to toss in if a sale is not quite enough -- just watch the total and be sure your PRE-TAX amount is over $50.00*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

thanks Jacqueline....I will see if I can at least do 2 $50 transactions tomorrow...


----------



## bababear_50

If you are going to spend $100.00 at Sobeys--buy a Visa or Mastercard for 100.00 first and get 20 bonus airmiles and then use the card to buy your groceries.
Just an idea...
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I have got the spend $250 for 50 AM. I would rather drink the Costa Coffee!


lol,,lol...........................------------------hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  None near here, I guess no crappy coffee for me!



Donald - my hero said:


> *No they are not at all Shell's  here's the list*
> 
> * Shell stations with Costa Coffee Machines*


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> If you are going to spend $100.00 at Sobeys--buy a Visa or Mastercard for 100.00 first and get 20 bonus airmiles and then use the card to buy your groceries.
> Just an idea...
> Hugs Mel



The problem with that is that there is a fee ($5.95 I think) on the $100 card.  Since you are only earning 20AM on that, it's not even a break-even proposition.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> If you are going to spend $100.00 at Sobeys--buy a Visa or Mastercard for 100.00 first and get 20 bonus airmiles and then use the card to buy your groceries.
> Just an idea...
> Hugs Mel


Sorry Mel, it seems like a good idea, but hate to burst the bubble. In order to purchase the Visa/MC you will be charged a processing fee. probably 6.95 for the $100. So to get $2 worth of AM it will cost you  $6.95. 
Thats is the bad thing about the prepaid Visa/MC. Not like a straight GC. Plus they are outside the law where their amounts can be eaten up by fees for lack of use.


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> The problem with that is that there is a fee ($5.95 I think) on the $100 card.  Since you are only earning 20AM on that, it's not even a break-even proposition.


Beat me to it, glad you caught it.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Have you EVER received email from any of the sponsors? If not you need to go into your profile and try un-checking the box " Yes, I would like to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES® Reward Program and its Sponsors. You can change your mind at any time." that's just under your e-mail and then sign out of your account, sign back in, check the box to say yes you do want the emails and that *should* kick start it. For about 3 months i wasn't getting "My Offers" from Sobeys and once i followed this step .. POOF they appeared again and i started getting the emails that had been missing!*



Yes I have and yes the box is checked.


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> The problem with that is that there is a fee ($5.95 I think) on the $100 card.  Since you are only earning 20AM on that, it's not even a break-even proposition.



Oh well 
good to know,
thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Sorry Mel, it seems like a good idea, but hate to burst the bubble. In order to purchase the Visa/MC you will be charged a processing fee. probably 6.95 for the $100. So to get $2 worth of AM it will cost you  $6.95.
> Thats is the bad thing about the prepaid Visa/MC. Not like a straight GC. Plus they are outside the law where their amounts can be eaten up by fees for lack of use.



Thanks for letting me know
hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

For those who have accumulated a few cash miles.  Sobey's has a redeem 95 cash miles get 25 AM on for the next three days. This promotion is the reason I switched over to Cash miles for a week a few weeks back and it's what I plan on using my 1900 Cash AM (coming in Februaray) for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That time when you end up getting more at Rexall because the only things on your list are on sale at crazy-low prices *

*Needed some Robax Platinum for hubby's back --should be very close to 20.00 --- on sale for 17.99 AND i had a coupon for 5.00*
*Needed some Tylenol Arthritis for me --on sale for $ 15.99 -- the sign said $12.00 off and the bottle was twice as big  as i normally get and cost less than that size! (don't worry doesn't expire till 2018!) (bottom of receipt says i saved $27.86)*

*So i added some magazines for stockings and some junk food for ME -- Spent $50.89 and earned 112 AM*


----------



## bababear_50

Costa Coffee update
Good Golly Miss Molly the expresso tasted terrible.
BUT I did get 5 cups all credited with 50 airmiles on each receipt...YEAH!
This is the easiest 250 airmiles a day I've ever done.
Should I try more than 5?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Stopped at Rexall on my way home from work and earned 246 AM.  I had to scramble at the checkout and add some chocolate bars to bring me over the $50 on each of my transactions because 2 of the items rang up cheaper than the shelf price (I'm not complaining, but I thought I had each transaction to just over $50)...BTW...I was not the only one with multiple orders....the couple next to me were also ringing up 2 separate transactions...cashier did not seem to mind the multiple transactions...


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Costa Coffee update
> Good Golly Miss Molly the expresso tasted terrible.
> BUT I did get 5 cups all credited with 50 airmiles on each receipt...YEAH!
> This is the easiest 250 airmiles a day I've ever done.
> Should I try more than 5?
> Hugs Mel


Yup I have now tried triple expresso in a reg Americano coffee, still crap. but hey if they are still giving me $25 by spending 7. Ok its on the way for me just a 2 minute stop of the car. Thank You.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone here who uses My Offers from Sobeys having issues with miles not being posted on a weekly/bi-weekly bases currently?

I am waiting on miles to be posted to my account since October 15th to present = 145 miles.  

They are always on time until now.  Anyone else??


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone here who uses My Offers from Sobeys having issues with miles not being posted on a weekly/bi-weekly bases currently?
> 
> I am waiting on miles to be posted to my account since October 15th to present = 145 miles.
> 
> They are always on time until now.  Anyone else??


*Haven't shopped at Sobey's for quite awhile now -- long drive and not much has appealed to us lately -- but i found that if the miles appeared on the receipt (in our case right on the register since we use the self-check lane) they posted  with the others -- no indication/separation. Long way of asking you, did you notice before you left the store they didn't appear on your receipt? Are ANY of your miles posting from Sobeys? I know that if we ever had issues at the check-out we were first asked if it was "my offers" or in-store since they can't deal with the "my offers" in store but need to call a special number ...*

*Not much help today, am i *


----------



## AngelDisney

Bought 5 Costa Expresso for $9.25. Rang them separately and paid with cash (just in case). The cashier didn't print all the receipts for me. I asked to print just the last one to see if I had got the 50 AM. I did and I assumed I should have got 50 AM each for the other 4. Plan to do it again tomorrow. There are 2 Costa Coffee within 10 min drive. 2 days of Costa Coffee is the max for me! I don't think I can drink that coffee 4 days straight. I didn't want to waste it, so I took it home and added coconut milk. More palatable with the coconut milk. Easiest 250 AM ever!


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone here who uses My Offers from Sobeys having issues with miles not being posted on a weekly/bi-weekly bases currently?
> 
> I am waiting on miles to be posted to my account since October 15th to present = 145 miles.
> 
> They are always on time until now.  Anyone else??



I think I'd be calling the help #.  I call immediately if they aren't on my receipt when I walk out of the store.  My Sobey's points almost always post within a week of being earned (Sun-Sat week, post Thursday) occasionally it will take two weeks but never longer than that. My Sobey's points since October have all posted as expected.

Now I'm still waiting for my Rexall gift cards bonus AM to post.  They wouldn't add them manually in the store as they said corporate would post them in 4-6 weeks. I'll wait and then get them to add them manually if they don't come through.  I just hate having to wait.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone here who uses My Offers from Sobeys having issues with miles not being posted on a weekly/bi-weekly bases currently?
> 
> I am waiting on miles to be posted to my account since October 15th to present = 145 miles.
> 
> They are always on time until now.  Anyone else??


I would definitely call. Especially if they didn't show on the receipt. Sometime around last May or so those offers stopped crediting for me even though I loaded them. It turned out to be way easier to call the airmiles number than try to deal with it in the store. They said at the time that it was a known issue and would credit me right away. It's since been fixed, but my offers have been so terrible I haven't been bothering with them.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I think I'd be calling the help #.  I call immediately if they aren't on my receipt when I walk out of the store.  My Sobey's points almost always post within a week of being earned (Sun-Sat week, post Thursday) occasionally it will take two weeks but never longer than that. My Sobey's points since October have all posted as expected.
> 
> Now I'm still waiting for my Rexall gift cards bonus AM to post.  They wouldn't add them manually in the store as they said corporate would post them in 4-6 weeks. I'll wait and then get them to add them manually if they don't come through.  I just hate having to wait.


Have your bonus miles from Staples Shop the Block coupon posted yet? I still only have the regular miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hey folks.

Yes, all air miles offers were noted on the receipts.

In my AM account, My Offers and Sobeys are posted as two separate vendors.  They typically post at the same though, along with Lawtons (same parent company).
When I called My Offers to find out why the big delay and asked why all of a sudden it was happening, they didn't have an answer said it's Air Miles' problem. That they could see I had redeemed all of those offers, but they obviously cannot see my AM account.

So the AM chat rep said to keep track of them for the 120 days, UGH!  That was one vendor I didn't have to worry about doing that with as they were so prompt and on time every week.

Sobeys and Lawton's are still posted as usual, so I don't think it's a corporate thing.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Have your bonus miles from Staples Shop the Block coupon posted yet? I still only have the regular miles.



The coupon bonus miles are not posted yet for me either. I am not sure whether I should use another cheese coupon just in case. I did it online and the coupon code was noted in my order.


----------



## pigletto

AngelDisney said:


> The coupon bonus miles are not posted yet for me either. I am not sure whether I should use another cheese coupon just in case. I did it online and the coupon code was noted in my order.


I see some weird kind of wording/code on my receipt too, so I think it will come. I just want to stop checking or go do another offer if I have to.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> I see some weird kind of wording/code on my receipt too, so I think it will come. I just want to stop checking or go do another offer if I have to.



Same here! Just want the peace of mind and move on!!


----------



## bababear_50

A little under the weather here but I pulled it together to get out and pick up my 5 cups of expresso.
One day of Costa coffees left to go.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> A little under the weather here but I pulled it together to get out and pick up my 5 cups of expresso.
> One day of Costa coffees left to go.
> Hugs Mel


Is the 50 AM for Costa Coffee still on for today Sunday Dec 11?


----------



## AngelDisney

mkmommy said:


> Is the 50 AM for Costa Coffee still on for today Sunday Dec 11?



Yes, Sunday is the last day.


----------



## mort1331

did anyone try for a 6th cup later in the day? I just purchase all 5 in one shot, pay separate and get my 250am. Never tried going back. This is one of those deals that even make it worth it to throw out if you dont have to go out of your way to get the coffee. I have a couple of shells along my route, so most of the time I just purchase 5 espressos pay for it and take a sip to remind me its crap. Throw it out and say thanks for the $18 for trying. Hate wasting anything, but there is no way I am turning down free money. What I did do was have all the espressos in 2 cups, so not to waste too much there.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> did anyone try for a 6th cup later in the day? I just purchase all 5 in one shot, pay separate and get my 250am. Never tried going back. This is one of those deals that even make it worth it to throw out if you dont have to go out of your way to get the coffee. I have a couple of shells along my route, so most of the time I just purchase 5 espressos pay for it and take a sip to remind me its crap. Throw it out and say thanks for the $18 for trying. Hate wasting anything, but there is no way I am turning down free money. What I did do was have all the espressos in 2 cups, so not to waste too much there.



I just searched online and a few sites mentioned a max. of 5 per day. I am not trying for the 6th just in case. I also put all the expresso into 2 cups to minimize waste as well. 

Edited to add: It is a max. of 5 cups per day because Shell only allows 5 airmiles transactions a day per account. If you buy gas, you can only get 4 cups of Costa Coffee then.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm headed out to get my last 5 cups of coffee.
I tried 6 yesterday and the last one didn't work so I can confirm only 5 cup limit.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I'm headed out to get my last 5 cups of coffee.
> I tried 6 yesterday and the last one didn't work so I can confirm only 5 cup limit.
> Hugs Mel


uggg last one I had this am while picking up the paper. Glad I dont have to try and drink that anymore, but sad this great deal is over.


----------



## bababear_50

Yes it is sad the deal ends today.

O/T (Off Topic)
Please be kind to people in the service industry this Holiday season,,,
I made a trip to Shoppers to mail a parcel to my Granddaughter today and the behaviour of the people waiting in line was disgusting and rude.
Pack your patience and set an example for your kids.(Santa is watching).
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got back from Metro and cleaned up AGAIN -- earned 131 and then used the Shop the Block coupon but have a question about the "fine print" on this coupon*
* the words "cannot be combined with any other in-store AIRMILES offer" has me a tad concerned --- they had one of those spend X get X so we of course spent over $100 (easy when trying to get ready for the Christmas onslaught of kids) plus several offers on the shelves and our targeted coupons plus one our store has given us (spend $25.00 get 25 AM good till the end of the year) My question, will i get the credit for using this coupon -- it will be my 7th and if it's not gonna count i need to find another offer before Wednesday to use! I have visions of myself hitting up every Sobey's and Urban Fresh while in Toronto this week and bringing home cheese on the GO train!!*


----------



## oceanwave

I have a question for those who use airmiles to purchase gift cards.  How do you do this?  I was looking at the airmiles site and couldn't figure out how this is done.  Any help would be appreciated!  thanks


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got back from Metro and cleaned up AGAIN -- earned 131 and then used the Shop the Block coupon but have a question about the "fine print" on this coupon*
> *View attachment 209846 the words "cannot be combined with any other in-store AIRMILES offer" has me a tad concerned --- they had one of those spend X get X so we of course spent over $100 (easy when trying to get ready for the Christmas onslaught of kids) plus several offers on the shelves and our targeted coupons plus one our store has given us (spend $25.00 get 25 AM good till the end of the year) My question, will i get the credit for using this coupon -- it will be my 7th and if it's not gonna count i need to find another offer before Wednesday to use! I have visions of myself hitting up every Sobey's and Urban Fresh while in Toronto this week and bringing home cheese on the GO train!!*


I don't know the answer, but how would you be able to use the shop the block coupon, is it not the very same offer, coupon or no coupon, for the very same time period?

   It is the almost the  same as the Rexal one from a couple of weekends ago, spend $50 of makeup and get 100 AM, but that one just the Sunday overlapped a non coupon offer.  


I have used 10 coupons , but I am not convinced I will get credit fir 3 of them, so I guess it us just wait and see.


----------



## Donald - my hero

oceanwave said:


> I have a question for those who use airmiles to purchase gift cards.  How do you do this?  I was looking at the airmiles site and couldn't figure out how this is done.  Any help would be appreciated!  thanks


*There are 2 ways to purchase gift cards using Airmiles but BOTH require you having Cash Miles*
*1) There are some e-vouchers you can get directly from the site which you can print, add to the balance of a card you already have or use to shop on-line.*
*2) OR you can go into a Shell Gas station and use your Cash Miles to *purchase* any gift card in store.*

*If your miles are all Dream Miles there are no longer any gift cards you can redeem for unfortunately. There are times when you can EARN bonus Airmiles for purchasing Gift Cards at stores like Sobey's, Foodland, Metro, Rexall.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I don't know the answer, but how would you be able to use the shop the block coupon, is it not the very same offer, coupon or no coupon, for the very same time period?
> 
> It is the almost the  same as the Rexal one from a couple of weekends ago, spend $50 of makeup and get 100 AM, but that one just the Sunday overlapped a non coupon offer.
> 
> 
> I have used 10 coupons , but I am not convinced I will get credit fir 3 of them, so I guess it us just wait and see.


*No it wasn't the same offer, similar but not identical, both are only good for the weekend so i don't know how they expect us to use one and not the other *
*Flyer

Shop the Block Coupon
*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *No it wasn't the same offer, similar but not identical, both are only good for the weekend so i don't know how they expect us to use one and not the other *
> *Flyer
> View attachment 209850
> Shop the Block Coupon
> View attachment 209851*



I used the same sort of coupon last week at Metro when the store had redeem 95AM get 25AM. I asked them to enter the code from the back of the coupon (STB) I couldn't see it specifically on the receipt but I've kept copies of both the flyer and the STB coupon just in case.  I'm hoping it will all work out but I'm prepared to make my case if it doesn't.


----------



## oceanwave

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are 2 ways to purchase gift cards using Airmiles but BOTH require you having Cash Miles*
> *1) There are some e-vouchers you can get directly from the site which you can print, add to the balance of a card you already have or use to shop on-line.*
> *2) OR you can go into a Shell Gas station and use your Cash Miles to *purchase* any gift card in store.*
> 
> *If your miles are all Dream Miles there are no longer any gift cards you can redeem for unfortunately. There are times when you can EARN bonus Airmiles for purchasing Gift Cards at stores like Sobey's, Foodland, Metro, Rexall.*



Thank you for explaining it.  I only have Dream miles unfortunately.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who have booked hotels through the Air Miles Hub, how did the charge show up on your credit card? DH is doing some traveling in January for work, and I want to book his hotel to get the bonus miles. However, if the charge shows up as "Air Miles Travel Hub" or something like that, I probably can't utilize it as his corporate VISA might not allow third-party bookings to gain air miles/points.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the coupon you can use at Rexall this week
 Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid December 12 - 14*


----------



## mkmommy

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For those who have booked hotels through the Air Miles Hub, how did the charge show up on your credit card? DH is doing some traveling in January for work, and I want to book his hotel to get the bonus miles. However, if the charge shows up as "Air Miles Travel Hub" or something like that, I probably can't utilize it as his corporate VISA might not allow third-party bookings to gain air miles/points.


Is it    AIR MILES TRAVEL BYPTS 888-807-5688 ON


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mkmommy said:


> Is it    AIR MILES TRAVEL BYPTS 888-807-5688 ON



Darn it!


----------



## ttaylorcan

From airmiles program email from today, one more chance at 20x on airmilesshops this Friday:


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For those who have booked hotels through the Air Miles Hub, how did the charge show up on your credit card? DH is doing some traveling in January for work, and I want to book his hotel to get the bonus miles. However, if the charge shows up as "Air Miles Travel Hub" or something like that, I probably can't utilize it as his corporate VISA might not allow third-party bookings to gain air miles/points.


*If you can wait till late Wednesday i can check our statement when we get home. I know hubby said it came up as something slightly odd but i don't recall off the top of my head*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you can wait till late Wednesday i can check our statement when we get home. I know hubby said it came up as something slightly odd but i don't recall off the top of my head*



That would be great!


----------



## Paulakoala

Oh boy. A whole thread of AM obsessive Disneyphiles. I think I'm in heaven! 

I thought I was obsessive about AM collecting, but now that I'm reading some of y'all's posts...I'm a rank amateur. I started going heavy into AM for our DL trip in 2012 and have managed to hit Onyx every year since then, I'm good through 2018 already. 

In early planning stages of our very first WDW trip for about this time next year. I have *almost* enough for two of the five park passes we will need. My goal is to get enough AM for at least three of the passes by the end of the sale 2/28/17. Any tips would be very appreciated!


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!!!
All my Shell Costa coffee points posted.
1250
Good day today!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Paulakoala said:


> Oh boy. A whole thread of AM obsessive Disneyphiles. I think I'm in heaven!
> 
> I thought I was obsessive about AM collecting, but now that I'm reading some of y'all's posts...I'm a rank amateur. I started going heavy into AM for our DL trip in 2012 and have managed to hit Onyx every year since then, I'm good through 2018 already.
> 
> In early planning stages of our very first WDW trip for about this time next year. I have *almost* enough for two of the five park passes we will need. My goal is to get enough AM for at least three of the passes by the end of the sale 2/28/17. Any tips would be very appreciated!




Welcome aboard!
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Paulakoala said:


> Oh boy. A whole thread of AM obsessive Disneyphiles. I think I'm in heaven!
> 
> I thought I was obsessive about AM collecting, but now that I'm reading some of y'all's posts...I'm a rank amateur. I started going heavy into AM for our DL trip in 2012 and have managed to hit Onyx every year since then, I'm good through 2018 already.
> 
> In early planning stages of our very first WDW trip for about this time next year. I have *almost* enough for two of the five park passes we will need. My goal is to get enough AM for at least three of the passes by the end of the sale 2/28/17. Any tips would be very appreciated!


Welcome!!!!
I am very very close to my second pass too. In fact when Thursday's miles post, I should be there.
I don't think I can possibly reach a third pass before the end of the sale though. Not unless there is a fantastic promo in that time. I will however have all four of the passes I need before are yet to be determined 2017 trip (thinking Fall). 
Happy to have you join us!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> YEAH!!!
> All my Shell Costa coffee points posted.
> 1250
> Good day today!
> Hugs Mel


Yup all mine are there as well. |Makes drinking the stuff worth it.
Now off to my hearing test today for my 8th shop the block and 150AM. The wife says I never hear her, so maybe i will find out.


----------



## mort1331

Paulakoala said:


> Oh boy. A whole thread of AM obsessive Disneyphiles. I think I'm in heaven!
> 
> I thought I was obsessive about AM collecting, but now that I'm reading some of y'all's posts...I'm a rank amateur. I started going heavy into AM for our DL trip in 2012 and have managed to hit Onyx every year since then, I'm good through 2018 already.
> 
> In early planning stages of our very first WDW trip for about this time next year. I have *almost* enough for two of the five park passes we will need. My goal is to get enough AM for at least three of the passes by the end of the sale 2/28/17. Any tips would be very appreciated!


Welcome and we could always use more tips ourselves.


----------



## Paulakoala

I work for Safeway and fuel (mostly) at Shell so that's where the majority of our AM comes from. I'm pretty good at racking'em up at work cos I watch for AM specials and deals and shop accordingly...but I'm weak in other areas. I wish I'd known about this Costa coffee thing! Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## DilEmma

Paulakoala said:


> I work for Safeway and fuel (mostly) at Shell so that's where the majority of our AM comes from. I'm pretty good at racking'em up at work cos I watch for AM specials and deals and shop accordingly...but I'm weak in other areas. I wish I'd known about this Costa coffee thing! Thanks for the warm welcome


Hopefully you don't have to feel too bad about the Costa coffee deal. it's only available in certain areas Nothing in my area.


----------



## Paulakoala

DilEmma said:


> Hopefully you don't have to feel too bad about the Costa coffee deal. it's only available in certain areas Nothing in my area.



Phoo. *Both* Shells in my dinky little town had the promo on. Gah.

Oh well. I'll catch the next ones.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall offering Dec 15 one day only 
spend $50.00 get 110 airmiles
Hugs Mel

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Dec14/AM110Coupon_12162016_ONMB.pdf


----------



## bababear_50

Metro is up
15-21 Dec


Dec 15-18th only
(Get 95 Bonus airmiles with a $95.00 spend)
Limit of one airmile bonus offer per collector per day.

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-15-to-21


I may pick up some granola bars
buy 3 at $2.49 get 15 airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you can wait till late Wednesday i can check our statement when we get home. I know hubby said it came up as something slightly odd but i don't recall off the top of my head*



Just checking in Donald...


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone have any insider info on Sobeys upcoming flyer 
^^^****Heather****** aka hdrolfe
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

I'm waiting to see Rexall's flyer too. Saveland had it early for a long time but they don't seem to get it on Wednesdays lately.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For those who have booked hotels through the Air Miles Hub, how did the charge show up on your credit card? DH is doing some traveling in January for work, and I want to book his hotel to get the bonus miles. However, if the charge shows up as "Air Miles Travel Hub" or something like that, I probably can't utilize it as his corporate VISA might not allow third-party bookings to gain air miles/points.


*OK just asked hubby to dig out the statement and check for me, he gave me a piece of paper and in brackets he put (YES it is yelling at me like this!  )*
*AIRMILES TRAVEL  -- BYPTS*

*So pretty safe to say you won't be able to let this one slide past the accounting department!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just checking in Donald...


*SEE, i was so pressed to get you your answer that i didn't even read thru the thread to see you checking on me -- we literally just got home from Toronto! Took the GO train, then the city bus, unpacked and hounded hubby till he found the statement for me  sorry it wasn't better news though *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks for checking for me...dang it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just allocated to my account was Loyalty One - Prize Pool...I can't remember which promo this was LOL


----------



## pigletto

I just ordered my second Disney ticket. I will need four, so I'm halfway there. 
I don't currently have a date set, but I think it will be Fall or possibly early December 2017. So I don't think I will have any problem making my goal.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone have any insider info on Sobeys upcoming flyer
> ^^^****Heather****** aka hdrolfe
> Hugs Mel



Ah sorry, this time of year is so busy! I don't recall seeing anything that special in the flyer, but I only had a quick glance. I do believe it's posted now though and I'm sure someone will be able to spot a good deal. http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=768

Rexall had a "spend this much get airmiles" in steps 3-day only bonus as well as a spend $50 on cosmetics, get 100 AM, for Sunday only. I'm wondering if those are combinable. Like if the $80 I spend includes the $50 cosmetics could I get the 100 for each and end up with 200 AM? Sorry I'm not sure that's explained very well! I think Rexall's flyer may be posted as well. http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/ 

I'm not sure if the links work but hopefully someone can figure it out


----------



## Aladora

This week's Thrifty Foods Flyer

It has a great "buy a $200 Smile card, get 200AM" and there is nothing that says it is once per collector account! I picked up one yesterday and will try again today or tomorrow to see if you can do this multiple times. Every other time we have had this deal at Thrifty Foods, it has been a one and done kind of deal so this might make me really happy! 

There are actually quite a few good AM deals this week, finally!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Metro targeted coupon question.  

Each week I get new coupons from metro via their website.  Usually they are only good for the next week or so.  They have a few up now that don't expire until December 31.  I don't know if they take down the coupon once I've used it and issue another one or if they leave the same coupon up until it's due date.  It says in the fine print that it can only be used once for the duration of the coupon.

Anyone have experience using these coupons more than once? Unfortunately I didn't write down the coupon code when I used them last week so I'm not 100% sure these are the same or if they are new.


----------



## ngm

Rexall doesn't give AM on gift cards, right?  I have to get my in-laws a gift card for Baton Rouge, so thought I would check to see if they have any if there's any possibility of AM on them.  Otherwise, anybody know where does give AM on gift cards (and might sell Baton Rouge)?


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Aladora said:


> This week's Thrifty Foods Flyer
> 
> It has a great "buy a $200 Smile card, get 200AM" and there is nothing that says it is once per collector account! I picked up one yesterday and will try again today or tomorrow to see if you can do this multiple times. Every other time we have had this deal at Thrifty Foods, it has been a one and done kind of deal so this might make me really happy!
> 
> There are actually quite a few good AM deals this week, finally!!!



I went in yesterday and did the card and bought another $207 which netted me another 200AM, so that was a great score for me! To top it off, the g/c I put the $200 on already had $200 on it (and I had forgotten) so that was a really nice surprise!


----------



## Spotthecat

Just came back from our "Airmiles" trip to Disneyworld (5 3-day passes through AM), Disney 4-day cruise for family of 5 on the Disney Dream (all paid through AM except for taxes and insurance), and a Seaworld day (5 Seaworld passes through AM). Flights were discounted through DH and I having each a Westjet travel card for those 99$ companion vouchers plus 250$ promotion each.  All in all, pretty affordable trip. Now we get to collect for next one!!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

That is awesome!  I didn't know you could use AM for Disney cruises, how did you book that?



Spotthecat said:


> Just came back from our "Airmiles" trip to Disneyworld (5 3-day passes through AM), Disney 4-day cruise for family of 5 on the Disney Dream (all paid through AM except for taxes and insurance), and a Seaworld day (5 Seaworld passes through AM). Flights were discounted through DH and I having each a Westjet travel card for those 99$ companion vouchers plus 250$ promotion each.  All in all, pretty affordable trip. Now we get to collect for next one!!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Do you think this will be for everyone?  I just found out I need a new stove  (old one is 14 yrs old and at least $450 to fix so not worth it).

If so, maybe I can order one online at Lowe's tomorrow, at least the AM will make me feel better about it...



ttaylorcan said:


> From airmiles program email from today, one more chance at 20x on airmilesshops this Friday:


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Rexall had a "spend this much get airmiles" in steps 3-day only bonus as well as a spend $50 on cosmetics, get 100 AM, for Sunday only. I'm wondering if those are combinable. Like if the $80 I spend includes the $50 cosmetics could I get the 100 for each and end up with 200 AM? Sorry I'm not sure that's explained very well! I think Rexall's flyer may be posted as well. http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/


*Yes they are combinable (nice word!) you can spend your $50.00 on cosmetics and have that as part of your other total. Even better is when some of those items have bonus miles as well! Their definition of "beauty products" is very broad too so you should have a pretty easy shop. Happy hunting*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Metro targeted coupon question.
> 
> Each week I get new coupons from metro via their website.  Usually they are only good for the next week or so.  They have a few up now that don't expire until December 31.  I don't know if they take down the coupon once I've used it and issue another one or if they leave the same coupon up until it's due date.  It says in the fine print that it can only be used once for the duration of the coupon.
> 
> Anyone have experience using these coupons more than once? Unfortunately I didn't write down the coupon code when I used them last week so I'm not 100% sure these are the same or if they are new.


*Ok, Metro has 2 types of these coupons --- some come both in the mail and are loaded onto the app or you can print from your profile .. THOSE are good till the end of December and are a once & done deal.*
*The others appear on your profile weekly and are good for 2 weeks -- they are called "My personalized coupons" These are good for as many times as you want! (thinking it might be once a day though??) There is a trick to this though that you need to follow carefully or you will lose them before the end of the second week:*
*on your computer select them ALL and print them (i do it to a PDF file so i can re-print if i want multiples)*
*on your smartphone -- hubby selects the ones we use as we shop so he can show them and then before we get in the car he selects them ALL to keep them. If you forget to save them before the next batch shows up POOF gone :O*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Do you think this will be for everyone?  I just found out I need a new stove  (old one is 14 yrs old and at least $450 to fix so not worth it).
> 
> If so, maybe I can order one online at Lowe's tomorrow, at least the AM will make me feel better about it...


*Don't** know why it won't be good for everyone ... I think it's a great idea! don't forget to check out both Sears and the Bay as well Sears currently has an offer
ONLINE EXCLUSIVE
JOYFUL SAVINGS
DEC. 12 - 16
spend $100, save 15% (use code JOY15)
spend $200, save 20% (use code JOY20)

And the Bay?
Get 2x AIR MILES Reward Miles*†

Good luck finding something you're happy with 


*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Paulakoala said:


> I work for Safeway and fuel (mostly) at Shell so that's where the majority of our AM comes from. I'm pretty good at racking'em up at work cos I watch for AM specials and deals and shop accordingly...but I'm weak in other areas. I wish I'd known about this Costa coffee thing! Thanks for the warm welcome


*Sorry i haven't taken the chance to welcome you to the Hunt .. so glad you found us and have joined in the fun.*

*The Costa coffee offer is still going until January 8th .. the push this week was that instead of 10 AM per cup it was (correct me someone if i'm wrong) 50 AM per cup. You still have some time to drink some of that swill, err... coffee if you're so inclined  *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, Metro has 2 types of these coupons --- some come both in the mail and are loaded onto the app or you can print from your profile .. THOSE are good till the end of December and are a once & done deal.*
> *The others appear on your profile weekly and are good for 2 weeks -- they are called "My personalized coupons" These are good for as many times as you want! (thinking it might be once a day though??) There is a trick to this though that you need to follow carefully or you will lose them before the end of the second week:*
> *on your computer select them ALL and print them (i do it to a PDF file so i can re-print if i want multiples)*
> *on your smartphone -- hubby selects the ones we use as we shop so he can show them and then before we get in the car he selects them ALL to keep them. If you forget to save them before the next batch shows up POOF gone :O*



Thanks, I knew you would have the answer.  I usually don't have need to use the coupons more than once but I have a few this cycle that I could use more than once. I have printed them out. I have another card that I received in the mail from Metro that gives me 25AM when I spend $25.  I can use it once per day.  Metro is just down the street so I have been doing small shops every day to maximize my AM with that deal. I double up with the other email coupons and it has been adding up.  We don't have Costa coffee in the Ottawa area so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> This week's Thrifty Foods Flyer
> 
> It has a great "buy a $200 Smile card, get 200AM" and there is nothing that says it is once per collector account! I picked up one yesterday and will try again today or tomorrow to see if you can do this multiple times. Every other time we have had this deal at Thrifty Foods, it has been a one and done kind of deal so this might make me really happy!
> 
> There are actually quite a few good AM deals this week, finally!!!



Turns out that you can only do this once per collector account. 

I did end up getting another 200AM for a second $200 smile card but I should now have and now I feel guilty! I was at customer service picking up a few things for dinner and I bought the second smile card first. The cashier noticed that the 200AM did not show up so she added it to my account manually. It was only after I got home that I looked carefully at the flyer and there in teeny tiny print was the once per collector account line.

Oops!


----------



## bababear_50

Jingle Bells  Jingle Bells,,,I just finished all the Christmas stocking stuffers at Rexall
Racked up 250 airmiles
Now the focus is wrapping them all
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> Turns out that you can only do this once per collector account.
> 
> I did end up getting another 200AM for a second $200 smile card but I should now have and now I feel guilty! I was at customer service picking up a few things for dinner and I bought the second smile card first. The cashier noticed that the 200AM did not show up so she added it to my account manually. It was only after I got home that I looked carefully at the flyer and there in teeny tiny print was the once per collector account line.
> 
> Oops!



It's ok Hon
sorta the same thing happened with me at Rexall last week and I went in and confessed--he just said "Merry christmas'....
I did feel guilty though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> It's ok Hon
> sorta the same thing happened with me at Rexall last week and I went in and confessed--he just said "Merry christmas'....
> I did feel guilty though.
> Hugs Mel



I'm Jewish and Canadian...guilty runs through my veins!

I'm going to have to go back in this weekend and tell them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Do you think this will be for everyone?  I just found out I need a new stove  (old one is 14 yrs old and at least $450 to fix so not worth it).
> 
> If so, maybe I can order one online at Lowe's tomorrow, at least the AM will make me feel better about it...


*UPDATE to this for you ..... This started today*
**


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  They also have free delivery right now too!!!  And my parents are paying for it as a Christmas  present, so all is well, will be ordered tomorrow morning!



Donald - my hero said:


> *UPDATE to this for you ..... This started today*
> *View attachment 210449*


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> I'm Jewish and Canadian...guilty runs through my veins!
> 
> I'm going to have to go back in this weekend and tell them.



Don't feel guilty.  AM has short changed each of us a few AM from time to time.  Pay it forward and do something nice for someone else.  Pick up some groceries using some cash miles and donate them. Corporate Canada won't miss the AM they "over-paid" you.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just wanted to post to thank everyone for posting about the AM deals...because of all you, tonight I redeemed my second 7 day WDW pass and booked our trip March 26 - April 6, 2017....I can't wait to spend my birthday with Mickey!!!!!!


----------



## allykat73

Anyone know any bonus offers for buying gift cards this week in Ontario?


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks all in advance! 
Another question about gift cards: Do you get AM when buying gift cards at Shell?


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> Metro targeted coupon question.
> 
> Each week I get new coupons from metro via their website.  Usually they are only good for the next week or so.  They have a few up now that don't expire until December 31.  I don't know if they take down the coupon once I've used it and issue another one or if they leave the same coupon up until it's due date.  It says in the fine print that it can only be used once for the duration of the coupon.
> 
> Anyone have experience using these coupons more than once? Unfortunately I didn't write down the coupon code when I used them last week so I'm not 100% sure these are the same or if they are new.






Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, Metro has 2 types of these coupons --- some come both in the mail and are loaded onto the app or you can print from your profile .. THOSE are good till the end of December and are a once & done deal.*
> *The others appear on your profile weekly and are good for 2 weeks -- they are called "My personalized coupons" These are good for as many times as you want! (thinking it might be once a day though??) There is a trick to this though that you need to follow carefully or you will lose them before the end of the second week:*
> *on your computer select them ALL and print them (i do it to a PDF file so i can re-print if i want multiples)*
> *on your smartphone -- hubby selects the ones we use as we shop so he can show them and then before we get in the car he selects them ALL to keep them. If you forget to save them before the next batch shows up POOF gone :O*



Just adding my experience with the weekly ones as well:
- I've been able to print each coupon twice (so if you forget to save, you have one more chance)
- They are only supposed to be used once but so far I've been able to use them once per transaction.  More than once a day has been working for me.  Subject to change when they catch on of course.


----------



## Donald - my hero

allykat73 said:


> Anyone know any bonus offers for buying gift cards this week in Ontario?


*No, there aren't any offers this week. Still one week of flyers before Christmas but it's anyone's guess if we'll see gift cards then or not.*


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
need to go back to Rexall
Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
He is now home rehydrating and resting. 
Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
Stay well fellow Dis friends!


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!



Oh no! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!



Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!



Hope your son is feeling better soon....


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!


Hugs to the Mama who is looking after the boy (they are always our little boys, aren't they?) Take care and enjoy the last week before Christmas!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for all your best wishes 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*Gold / Onyx Events Exclusive*

*
Overview
Terms & Conditions
Imagine a family evening out at the theatre for AIR MILES Gold & Onyx Collectors for only one (1) reward mile. It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

The exclusive AIR MILES Package is offered in Charlottetown’s Confederation Centre for the Arts and includes:

Two (2) Level 1 seating ticket
Two (2) complimentary drink coupons (one for each attendee)
*

*Confederation Centre for the Arts - Event for two (2) - Rose Cousins - Saturday April 8th, 2017 at 7:30pm - Charlottetown*

*Driven by a voice that evokes raw emotion, Rose Cousins' music bravely explores the shadowy corners of the heart. *

*Just as her songs embrace all that love offers - its simplicity as well as its complexity - these are counterbalanced in her performances by Cousins' quick, wry wit between songs. *

*1 airmile*


----------



## mkmommy

The Metro spend $95 and get 95 AM, Can I buy a $100 prepaid MasterCard and get the points ( I know about the fee, but it is for work and they will pay it)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> The Metro spend $95 and get 95 AM, Can I buy a $100 prepaid MasterCard and get the points ( I know about the fee, but it is for work and they will pay it)?


*Sorry, unless it is listed as a special offer you can't earn miles on gift card purchases*
**

*However the terms and conditions from Shell makes it appear you can earn on gift card purchases there (other than theirs)*Terms and Conditions:

* Offer valid at participating Shell retail locations.

** Before taxes and excludes tobacco products, service bay repairs, and Shell Gift Cards. Offer valid at participating Shell retail locations. Maximum number of 10 reward miles to be awarded per qualifying transaction.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!


*WELL crap that sucks at this time of year. Hope he recovers quickly and that you all manage to catch up on that lost sleep, it doesn't matter how old our babies are, when they're hurting we don't sleep!*

*Psst --- way to turn a pile of lemons into a vat of lemonade, i mean there really isn't anywhere else you can restock on all those essentials other than Rexall is there *


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need to go back to Rexall
> Youngest son is visiting for a few days....................
> He came down with either food poisoning or stomach flu.
> Passed out and hit head neck and face on the bath tub and floor,,ambulance took him to the hospital last night.
> He is now home rehydrating and resting.
> Apparently my supply of bleach,soap,laundry detergent and cleaners need to be restocked.
> And crackers and gingerale..................Oh what a night.............................................
> Stay well fellow Dis friends!


I'm sorry. That had to be scary for both of you! I hope he is on the mend soon.


----------



## ottawamom

It's a sad sad day in my AM world .  I don't have enough AM in my account right now to even look up a short haul flight to Toronto.  Just redeemed my stash for an unexpected return to the World in May.  I was telling my MIL about aur trip and she kept saying they should go to her DH.  He doesn't really get the point of Disney so it wasn't going to happen.  Brought it up with my DH the other morning and now we're going with my MIL and her sister (80 and 78) to Disney for a week. I told her there was no point to waiting as she's in good health now and doesn't have any mobility issues.

I got direct flights to Orlando out of Ottawa with AM so we jumped on pulling together the rest of the trip.  If only I had considered this before I checked out of our hotel. I could have booked a bounce back.  I'll be booking a bounce back at the end of this trip for our family trip in May 2018.

bababear_50 how is you son doing?  Back to his usual self?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> It's a sad sad day in my AM world .  I don't have enough AM in my account right now to even look up a short haul flight to Toronto.  Just redeemed my stash for an unexpected return to the World in May.  I was telling my MIL about aur trip and she kept saying they should go to her DH.  He doesn't really get the point of Disney so it wasn't going to happen.  Brought it up with my DH the other morning and now we're going with my MIL and her sister (80 and 78) to Disney for a week. I told her there was no point to waiting as she's in good health now and doesn't have any mobility issues.
> 
> I got direct flights to Orlando out of Ottawa with AM so we jumped on pulling together the rest of the trip.  If only I had considered this before I checked out of our hotel. I could have booked a bounce back.  I'll be booking a bounce back at the end of this trip for our family trip in May 2018.
> 
> bababear_50 how is you son doing?  Back to his usual self?


*Well that's GREAT news! The best way to deal with post-Disney funk is to plan another trip *

*Sad to say that this will be our last trip for a very long time --- until things settle south of the border we can't, with a clear conscience, go somewhere that people who would deny our daughter and her wife equal rights, are being put into positions of power. This is a case of putting our money where our mouths are, just wish it didn't cost so much more to travel in our own country!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well that's GREAT news! The best way to deal with post-Disney funk is to plan another trip *
> 
> *Sad to say that this will be our last trip for a very long time --- until things settle south of the border we can't, with a clear conscience, go somewhere that people who would deny our daughter and her wife equal rights, are being put into positions of power. This is a case of putting our money where our mouths are, just wish it didn't cost so much more to travel in our own country!*


Try to have some ounce of faith. What the ugly Donald says is and hopefully will be different then what gets done. As he has already back on a few things. I can fully understand your position, but if not going for a few years might let you save up. For Disney Hong Kong,,,hmmm, or Paris. There is other options if you have a year or two to save. The other option is Calif, as they will never cave to the Donald.
Enjoy the upcoming trip, and remember those first few nights have a special Canadian touch..


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> It's a sad sad day in my AM world .  I don't have enough AM in my account right now to even look up a short haul flight to Toronto.  Just redeemed my stash for an unexpected return to the World in May.  I was telling my MIL about aur trip and she kept saying they should go to her DH.  He doesn't really get the point of Disney so it wasn't going to happen.  Brought it up with my DH the other morning and now we're going with my MIL and her sister (80 and 78) to Disney for a week. I told her there was no point to waiting as she's in good health now and doesn't have any mobility issues.
> 
> I got direct flights to Orlando out of Ottawa with AM so we jumped on pulling together the rest of the trip.  If only I had considered this before I checked out of our hotel. I could have booked a bounce back.  I'll be booking a bounce back at the end of this trip for our family trip in May 2018.
> 
> bababear_50 how is you son doing?  Back to his usual self?


May I be bold and ask what the fees were that you had to pay for the Ottawa to Orlando?  I'm wondering if that's the way we should go but wonder about that.  TIA.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> May I be bold and ask what the fees 25% were that you had to pay for the Ottawa to Orlando?  I'm wondering if that's the way we should go but wonder about that.  TIA.



Taxes and fees on my flights were $152.98 (flights to Florida last year were $154).  The current price of the Direct flight on Air Canada for the time of year I'm traveling was $600.  It had been $500 but we missed that sale (traveling companions paid cash for their flight). I was able to book my flight for 2100AM (reg 2800) because I have a World Elite CC that gives me a discount on flights. Cash value of AM spent $221+153(taxes)=$374, I saved $226 per flight booked (2).

Cash value 2100/95*10=221

If you book early enough you can get the availability on the flight. The flight will book up and be full. Hope that helps.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Taxes and fees on my flights were $152.98 (flights to Florida last year were $154).  The current price of the Direct flight on Air Canada for the time of year I'm traveling was $600.  It had been $500 but we missed that sale (traveling companions paid cash for their flight). I was able to book my flight for 2100AM (reg 2800) because I have a World Elite CC that gives me a discount on flights. Cash value of AM spent $221+153(taxes)=$374, I saved $226 per flight booked (2).
> 
> Cash value 2100/95*10=221
> 
> If you book early enough you can get the availability on the flight. The flight will book up and be full. Hope that helps.


I love Air Miles Math. Great job!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> It's a sad sad day in my AM world .  I don't have enough AM in my account right now to even look up a short haul flight to Toronto.  Just redeemed my stash for an unexpected return to the World in May.  I was telling my MIL about aur trip and she kept saying they should go to her DH.  He doesn't really get the point of Disney so it wasn't going to happen.  Brought it up with my DH the other morning and now we're going with my MIL and her sister (80 and 78) to Disney for a week. I told her there was no point to waiting as she's in good health now and doesn't have any mobility issues.
> 
> I got direct flights to Orlando out of Ottawa with AM so we jumped on pulling together the rest of the trip.  If only I had considered this before I checked out of our hotel. I could have booked a bounce back.  I'll be booking a bounce back at the end of this trip for our family trip in May 2018.
> 
> bababear_50 how is you son doing?  Back to his usual self?


That's fabulous and I think you will have a wonderful time! 
I have a very dear friend in her 50's who will pass away soon. I am strongly feeling the logic behind enjoying life while you can these days, and I think if your MIL and her friend are healthy enough to travel that a May trip sounds like a great idea .


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Taxes and fees on my flights were $152.98 (flights to Florida last year were $154).  The current price of the Direct flight on Air Canada for the time of year I'm traveling was $600.  It had been $500 but we missed that sale (traveling companions paid cash for their flight). I was able to book my flight for 2100AM (reg 2800) because I have a World Elite CC that gives me a discount on flights. Cash value of AM spent $221+153(taxes)=$374, I saved $226 per flight booked (2).
> 
> Cash value 2100/95*10=221
> 
> If you book early enough you can get the availability on the flight. The flight will book up and be full. Hope that helps.


Thank you for the information.  I tried (years ago) to book flights using my airmiles but found it difficult to find any available seats, add to that the fees were more than the cost of flying out of Syracuse.  With the exchange rate being what it is I may look back into the airmiles flights.  Did you find it hard to find a flight?  Should we be looking at a particular day of the week to fly or even a specific month?  Again, thanks so much for your information.


----------



## ottawamom

Start looking 12 months before your trip.  Some flights will be available right away.  Book those you see for AM when you can.  The flight out of Ottawa was there for a while then disappeared for a few months.  I was looking on the weekend for 2AM flights and 1 cash companion flight. The system wanted me to go through Philadelphia. I then look for just 2AM flights and the Ottawa option popped up again.  When we go in 2018 I may have to book 2 tickets then 2 more and pay for 1.  Will have to wait and see if that will work.  Right now I can't get back on the flights part of the website to see if I could book more flights using AM. Day of the week doesn't seem to matter. Just check obsessively.

If someone could check and see if there is any availability for 1 AM ticket Ottawa-Orlando on May 6 returning May 13 I would be interested in knowing.  It's purely an academic exercise as I have the tickets I need for this year. But I'm always thinking and planning.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> That's fabulous and I think you will have a wonderful time!
> I have a very dear friend in her 50's who will pass away soon. I am strongly feeling the logic behind enjoying life while you can these days, and I think if your MIL and her friend are healthy enough to travel that a May trip sounds like a great idea .



Thanks,  I agree you've got to seize the moment when you can.  Life can be too short! Here's hoping I'll still be on these boards going to Disney well into my 80"s.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> If someone could check and see if there is any availability for 1 AM ticket Ottawa-Orlando on May 6 returning May 13 I would be interested in knowing.  It's purely an academic exercise as I have the tickets I need for this year. But I'm always thinking and planning.


Yes, there is a flight for that time with your specifications.  It is as you had said, 2100 airmiles and $152.98 fees. 
I'll start looking for me now.


----------



## ottawamom

Great to know, tinkerone. When you go to look for flights look for 1 person then two.  When I tried 3 it wouldn't let me see the flight.  You may find that it requires separate bookings depending on how many seats you're looking for.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just got back from a cruise and myself and dd trip to Disney World and Universal.  Our boys asked for wands from Universal for a souvenir, and have been talking endlessly about us taking them.  So I will need to collect our AM as much as I can, and then use our bank point card to pay for those said airmiles.   Hopefully I can get the 4 of us there in a little over a year.  That is my goal.  I already have one Disney ticket purchased with AM.  I had used most of our points for the flights for dd and I.  I will keep plugging away at it.  When I have a goal, I seem to do much better.  Thanks to all of you here...I'm collecting even more AM!  Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid Dec 19 - 22*


----------



## ngm

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks all in advance!
> Another question about gift cards: Do you get AM when buying gift cards at Shell?



Yes!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Try to have some ounce of faith. What the ugly Donald says is and hopefully will be different then what gets done. As he has already back on a few things. I can fully understand your position, but if not going for a few years might let you save up. For Disney Hong Kong,,,hmmm, or Paris. There is other options if you have a year or two to save. The other option is Calif, as they will never cave to the Donald.
> *Enjoy the upcoming trip, and remember those first few nights have a special Canadian touch.*.


*So true, and since i just now got my ME luggage tags it must be really happening! *
*You have no idea how excited hubby and I are to be able to say "we're going to Disney NEXT MONTH"*

*And you know what, I've always wanted to go to Paris ....*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *So true, and since i just now got my ME luggage tags it must be really happening! *
> *You have no idea how excited hubby and I are to be able to say "we're going to Disney NEXT MONTH"*
> 
> *And you know what, I've always wanted to go to Paris ....*



Have a magical trip!


----------



## bababear_50

Hudson Bay /Home Outfitters Gift Card deal
Use some of those cash miles to redeem for online ecards and earn airmiles
95 cash airmiles = $10.00
*Get up to 50 Bonus Miles*
Offer validDec 19,2016 - Dec 26,2016




Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use your Cash Miles to get a Hudson's Bay eGift Card.*
Get 10 Bonus Miles for a $10 eGift Card.
Get 20 Bonus Miles for a $20 eGift Card.
Get 50 Bonus Miles for a $50 eGift Card.


----------



## candielips

I have just started following this thread and have a question.  With some serious dedication, how long did some of you find it took to save enough AM for a WDW ticket?


----------



## dancin Disney style

candielips said:


> I have just started following this thread and have a question.  With some serious dedication, how long did some of you find it took to save enough AM for a WDW ticket?


For me, I go though spurts where I'm totally into hunting down the bonus miles and other periods where I do nothing other than use my AM credit card.  When I'm in the do nothing thing I earn about 3000+ miles per year.  If I have had some actual effort I earn 6000+ per year.  IMO, having an AM credit card it critical.  I use my card to pay bills, any big ticket purchases, tuition and other everyday things like gas and groceries.


----------



## bababear_50

AIRMILES EMAIL UPDATE


bababear_50 said:


> Hudson Bay /Home Outfitters Gift Card deal
> Use some of those cash miles to redeem for online ecards and earn airmiles
> 95 cash airmiles = $10.00
> *Get up to 50 Bonus Miles*
> Offer validDec 19,2016 - Dec 26,2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use your Cash Miles to get a Hudson's Bay eGift Card.*
> Get 10 Bonus Miles for a $10 eGift Card.
> Get 20 Bonus Miles for a $20 eGift Card.
> Get 50 Bonus Miles for a $50 eGift Card.



EDITED: To add
They are now saying you get 50 Bonus Cash miles?
Just got an email about it.


----------



## bababear_50

candielips said:


> I have just started following this thread and have a question.  With some serious dedication, how long did some of you find it took to save enough AM for a WDW ticket?



I decided about a month ago to get son #3 a WDW pass (trip in March)
I had 200 airmiles banked
I have 2200 right now
over 1250 were from the costa coffee promotion.


So 2950 cost of 5 day base ticket - 2200 banked airmiles =750 airmiles to go.
This is my 3rd WDW pass and one 2 day pass to Universal Orlando through airmiles this year.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

candielips said:


> I have just started following this thread and have a question.  With some serious dedication, how long did some of you find it took to save enough AM for a WDW ticket?


 *Welcome to the Airmiles hunt!*
*I just glanced at my account and discovered that we earned 14,277 in the last 12 months  even I'm surprised by that total. *
*Both of our credit cards earn Airmiles and we use our AMEX by choice because it earns more.*
*We NEVER buy anything soley based on bonus miles but do study fliers carefully and stock up on non-perishables when on *sale**
*We use the 1:1 ratio as a signpost --- we won't pick up something strictly based on miles unless it earns at least that*
*I prefer to do a lot of my shopping on-line and i always check the Airmiles shop site first to "sling shot" thru to stores that offer miles. *

*We treat it like a game and are nowhere near as dedicated as some of the other regulars in this thread, don't use Airmiles Math with the same ease  *
*I started this thread but find that the comments here help me more than i think i'm helping others! Join in the chatter because you might mention something that others have missed.*


----------



## pigletto

candielips said:


> I have just started following this thread and have a question.  With some serious dedication, how long did some of you find it took to save enough AM for a WDW ticket?


For me I didn't want another credit card, so I am limited to shopping the bonus offers. I earned enough for a 5 day ticket every 3 to 4 months.


----------



## candielips

Thanks for all the tips. The hunt is on to get enough air miles for passes. Being a dvc member helps on our accommodations so if I can save on the tickets, even better!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I'm really bummed right now...I got an email from Air Miles at the beginning of the month that said if I earned 400 AM between December 1 and 31, I would be upgraded to Onyx status from March 2017 to March 2019....so I have poured over the ads and shopped Rexall, Metro and Shell during the month....and so far I have earned 600 AM this month, mostly through bonus offers.  Today I got another email from Air Miles that said I am on my way to Onyx status and I thought "What"...I have over 600 AM this month....so I kept reading the email and now it says that I need to earn 400 "base" air miles in the month of December to earn my Onyx status....has anyone had this happen to them that AM changed the promotion?  I can't find my original email....I am bummed because most of my miles are bonus miles....so I guess I am out of luck for my Onyx status....


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I'm really bummed right now...I got an email from Air Miles at the beginning of the month that said if I earned 400 AM between December 1 and 31, I would be upgraded to Onyx status from March 2017 to March 2019....so I have poured over the ads and shopped Rexall, Metro and Shell during the month....and so far I have earned 600 AM this month, mostly through bonus offers.  Today I got another email from Air Miles that said I am on my way to Onyx status and I thought "What"...I have over 600 AM this month....so I kept reading the email and now it says that I need to earn 400 "base" air miles in the month of December to earn my Onyx status....has anyone had this happen to them that AM changed the promotion?  I can't find my original email....I am bummed because most of my miles are bonus miles....so I guess I am out of luck for my Onyx status....


Hmmm, I missed that.  Of course it would have helped if I had read the terms and conditions I suppose.  My offer was to get 675 air miles to become Onyx.  There is no way I could get 675 base miles in a month if they need to be base points.  I've got 423 but I don't see getting any more as the majority of my air miles come from mastercard and that is what most of the 423 is from.  I have plenty of bonus miles.  Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I'm really bummed right now...I got an email from Air Miles at the beginning of the month that said if I earned 400 AM between December 1 and 31, I would be upgraded to Onyx status from March 2017 to March 2019....so I have poured over the ads and shopped Rexall, Metro and Shell during the month....and so far I have earned 600 AM this month, mostly through bonus offers.  Today I got another email from Air Miles that said I am on my way to Onyx status and I thought "What"...I have over 600 AM this month....so I kept reading the email and now it says that I need to earn 400 "base" air miles in the month of December to earn my Onyx status....has anyone had this happen to them that AM changed the promotion?  I can't find my original email....I am bummed because most of my miles are bonus miles....so I guess I am out of luck for my Onyx status....





tinkerone said:


> Hmmm, I missed that.  Of course it would have helped if I had read the terms and conditions I suppose.  My offer was to get 675 air miles to become Onyx.  There is no way I could get 675 base miles in a month if they need to be base points.  I've got 423 but I don't see getting any more as the majority of my air miles come from mastercard and that is what most of the 423 is from.  I have plenty of bonus miles.  Oh well, it is what it is.



*That's odd --- i just checked my account and this past month i earned 1343 miles but ONLY 191 of those are BASE miles and they mostly came from our AMEX and MC, the base miles from stores are piddly! I wonder if they are only referring to the *extra bonus* bonus miles that don't appear on receipts are later appear on the account from (in metro's case) "head office" I hope your original thought process is correct, that's how i would interpret it!*


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer is up
spend $100 get 100 airmiles.
Hugs Mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-22-to-28/all


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys and Lawton's Drugs (Atlantic) are crap for miles this week...hoping my bonus 1,000 miles for BMO World Elite upgrade comes by Dec 31st.  My mastercard miles will post on Christmas day though


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Hmmm, I missed that.  Of course it would have helped if I had read the terms and conditions I suppose.  My offer was to get 675 air miles to become Onyx.  There is no way I could get 675 base miles in a month if they need to be base points.  I've got 423 but I don't see getting any more as the majority of my air miles come from mastercard and that is what most of the 423 is from.  I have plenty of bonus miles.  Oh well, it is what it is.



Glad to see I was not alone in missing this...



Donald - my hero said:


> *That's odd --- i just checked my account and this past month i earned 1343 miles but ONLY 191 of those are BASE miles and they mostly came from our AMEX and MC, the base miles from stores are piddly! I wonder if they are only referring to the *extra bonus* bonus miles that don't appear on receipts are later appear on the account from (in metro's case) "head office" I hope your original thought process is correct, that's how i would interpret it!*



I am hoping this is the case...I would love to have Onyx status, but if not, I still was able to "earn" two 7 day WDW passes.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I didn't see that either until you pointed it out and I had to work to find the links to the Terms and Conditions.  The first email (see mine below) made it sound like any miles counted…

EMAIL:
Having experienced the incredible perks and benefits that come with being an Onyx™ Collector, you'll never want to go back.

Get 1,050 Miles or more at any of our AIR MILES Partners between November 1 – November 30 and you'll *requalify for Onyx™ status** beginning February 1, 2017through March 31, 2018!

Sign up for this exclusive offer on or before November 30 and you'll get *10 Bonus Miles*** just for signing up!

TERMS AND CONDITIONS:
After sign-up, any base Miles earned between November 1, 2016 to November 30, 2016 will qualify for the offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Received a coupon from Rexall that's good for Thursday Dec 22nd ONLY, spend $50 get 110 AM. It's not good with any other AM coupon or Load and Go offer so how did i work around that? Easy, stopped on my way home and used the offer i had for spend $40 get 80 AM along with a load and go offer buy any tweezers get 10 AM. One of our D-I-L had those on her stocking list so great, used both of those!*
* Word of warning that sucker printed up HUGE!*

*OOPS forgot to add the link -- sorry!*
*Spend $50.00 get 110 AM December 22nd ONLY*


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> I didn't see that either until you pointed it out and I had to work to find the links to the Terms and Conditions.  The first email (see mine below) made it sound like any miles counted…
> 
> EMAIL:
> Having experienced the incredible perks and benefits that come with being an Onyx™ Collector, you'll never want to go back.
> 
> Get 1,050 Miles or more at any of our AIR MILES Partners between November 1 – November 30 and you'll *requalify for Onyx™ status** beginning February 1, 2017through March 31, 2018!
> 
> Sign up for this exclusive offer on or before November 30 and you'll get *10 Bonus Miles*** just for signing up!
> 
> TERMS AND CONDITIONS:
> After sign-up, any base Miles earned between November 1, 2016 to November 30, 2016 will qualify for the offer.



I am thoroughly confused.  I thought all you had to earn was 6000AM (Base or Bonus) in  a qualifying year to make ONYX.  I got my 6000 early in 2016 and my status is good through March 31 2018. Take a look at your count per AM on their status counter.  Log in, under your profile there should be a tab for Gold/ONYX benefits.  When I click on that it takes me to a page that show me how many AM I've accumulated this year.  If I'm not already Gold or Onyx it will tell me how many more AM I need to get to the next level.  This page updates each Sunday evening with everything they have posted in the past week.

They haven't differentiated between Base and Bonus with me so I don't know why they would be with you unless this is something new. My base miles in 2016 were 2246AM no way I would ever make ONYX. If you had a good AM earning credit card you would have to charge over $60,000 on it to make ONYX each year ($60,000 at 1AM for every $10 spent).  AM emails of late have had more than one or two typos, so I would be more tempted to believe that is what is going on.  Call them for clarification.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I am thoroughly confused.  I thought all you had to earn was 6000AM (Base or Bonus) in  a qualifying year to make ONYX.  I got my 6000 early in 2016 and my status is good through March 31 2018. Take a look at your count per AM on their status counter.  Log in, under your profile there should be a tab for Gold/ONYX benefits.  When I click on that it takes me to a page that show me how many AM I've accumulated this year.  If I'm not already Gold or Onyx it will tell me how many more AM I need to get to the next level.  This page updates each Sunday evening with everything they have posted in the past week.
> 
> They haven't differentiated between Base and Bonus with me so I don't know why they would be with you unless this is something new. My base miles in 2016 were 2246AM no way I would ever make ONYX. If you had a good AM earning credit card you would have to charge over $60,000 on it to make ONYX each year ($60,000 at 1AM for every $10 spent).  AM emails of late have had more than one or two typos, so I would be more tempted to believe that is what is going on.  Call them for clarification.


This is a special offer, not really related to collecting the 6000 needed.  Here is what my email said....

Robert , thanks for signing up to get your exclusive offer. You're already off to a good start! 

Remember to keep shopping at AIR MILES® Partners between *December 1 to 31, 2016*.You'll be *upgraded to Onyx™ status** beginning *March 1, 2017* through *March 31, 2019* when you earn 675 Miles or more.

At the time of this email I needed about 1500 to reach Onyx.  With this offer it gives me Onyx for 675 which may be why they are wanting base airmiles.  I'm not sure so maybe someone could verify but I thought your level was only kept for a year period but this offer gives you Onyx for two years.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> This is a special offer, not really related to collecting the 6000 needed.  Here is what my email said....
> 
> Robert , thanks for signing up to get your exclusive offer. You're already off to a good start!
> 
> Remember to keep shopping at AIR MILES® Partners between *December 1 to 31, 2016*.You'll be *upgraded to Onyx™ status** beginning *March 1, 2017* through *March 31, 2019* when you earn 675 Miles or more.
> 
> At the time of this email I needed about 1500 to reach Onyx.  With this offer it gives me Onyx for 675 which may be why they are wanting base airmiles.  I'm not sure so maybe someone could verify but I thought your level was only kept for a year period but this offer gives you Onyx for two years.


*They are becoming very confusing in their current offers ... and it seems the answers are different for different people! Currently my account says I'm at ONYX till March 31 2018 so that looks like a year for us. So it would appear this would give you ONYX for an extra year. Are you already ONYX because you could try calling the "special number" and see what they have to say? 1-844-399-ONYX*


----------



## ottawamom

This is strange.  I don't like it when they start playing games with us. It's fine that we play the AM game with them to collect miles but the other way around, I don't know


----------



## kuhltiffany

The "offer" was for those of use who didn't/don't have Onyx status next year.  It looks like we were targeted with a deal that if we got (looks like about half) of the AM we had remaining to get Onyx status in November, it would be awarded.  What none of us figured out until now was that the # of miles we were supposed to get, HAD to be base miles.  (Which we know is almost impossible) 



ottawamom said:


> I am thoroughly confused.  I thought all you had to earn was 6000AM (Base or Bonus) in  a qualifying year to make ONYX.  I got my 6000 early in 2016 and my status is good through March 31 2018. Take a look at your count per AM on their status counter.  Log in, under your profile there should be a tab for Gold/ONYX benefits.  When I click on that it takes me to a page that show me how many AM I've accumulated this year.  If I'm not already Gold or Onyx it will tell me how many more AM I need to get to the next level.  This page updates each Sunday evening with everything they have posted in the past week.
> 
> They haven't differentiated between Base and Bonus with me so I don't know why they would be with you unless this is something new. My base miles in 2016 were 2246AM no way I would ever make ONYX. If you had a good AM earning credit card you would have to charge over $60,000 on it to make ONYX each year ($60,000 at 1AM for every $10 spent).  AM emails of late have had more than one or two typos, so I would be more tempted to believe that is what is going on.  Call them for clarification.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> Take a look at your count per AM on their status counter.  Log in, under your profile there should be a tab for Gold/ONYX benefits.  When I click on that it takes me to a page that show me how many AM I've accumulated this year.  If I'm not already Gold or Onyx it will tell me how many more AM I need to get to the next level.  This page updates each Sunday evening with everything they have posted in the past week.



I have earned 5289 this year so I only need 711 by December 31 to reach Onyx. I have 400 coming from Thrifty Foods, another 60 from a Rexall shop today. That leaves me needing 251 in the next 10 days.

Hmm...wonder if I can do it without buying things I really won't use?

Edited to add: I forgot another 50 or so that I got from buying a ridiculous amount of Pepsi so I only need 200 or so!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *They are becoming very confusing in their current offers ... and it seems the answers are different for different people! Currently my account says I'm at ONYX till March 31 2018 so that looks like a year for us. So it would appear this would give you ONYX for an extra year. Are you already ONYX because you could try calling the "special number" and see what they have to say? 1-844-399-ONYX*


No, I am not Onyx, only gold.


----------



## mkmommy

Aladora said:


> I have earned 5289 this year so I only need 711 by December 31 to reach Onyx. I have 400 coming from Thrifty Foods, another 60 from a Rexall shop today. That leaves me needing 251 in the next 10 days.
> 
> Hmm...wonder if I can do it without buying things I really won't use?
> 
> Edited to add: I forgot another 50 or so that I got from buying a ridiculous amount of Pepsi so I only need 200 or so!


Do you need an overnight get away between Christmas and New Years Eve, book a hotel through the travel hub.  We were going to Niagara Falls to check out the Christmas lights and Fireworks anyways, so I have booked a 1 night stay and will get 600 AM.  Reported on here that the points post on your check out date.


----------



## Debbie

Just checked my account and I have 3630! That's 500 more points and put me in line to book my flights (1 way) from Calgary. $166 for the 2 of us.....so Rocky Mountaineer next September. Flights to Vancouver with WestJet Rewards and home from Calgary with Air Miles. Sooooo excited! Of course, my Air Miles account is close to empty, but WOOHOO!


----------



## bababear_50

Good Grief Mc Scrooge 
I was so looking forward to some gift card specials at Sobeys,Foodland or Metro,,,,I think our Christmas  shopping will be at Metro.
Even my sons are asking if there are any gift card deals(mama has taught them well),,and there is nothing.
So about 100 airmiles for me this week. 
Happy hunting all
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Just checked my account and I have 3630! That's 500 more points and put me in line to book my flights (1 way) from Calgary. $166 for the 2 of us.....so Rocky Mountaineer next September. Flights to Vancouver with WestJet Rewards and home from Calgary with Air Miles. Sooooo excited! Of course, my Air Miles account is close to empty, but WOOHOO!


Congratulations Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

mkmommy said:


> Do you need an overnight get away between Christmas and New Years Eve, book a hotel through the travel hub.  We were going to Niagara Falls to check out the Christmas lights and Fireworks anyways, so I have booked a 1 night stay and will get 600 AM.  Reported on here that the points post on your check out date.



Unfortunately we have no plans to travel before the new year.

I should be able to get 200 AM before the 31st but I might have to overstock my toiletries cupboard in order to get there. I really don't need any more cold or pain meds but you can never have too much shampoo, right?


----------



## ottawamom

I just had a thought.  What is the big deal with making ONYX this year anyway.  The big bonus used to be that your AM didn't expire. OK I do get through quicker when I call on the phone and I get the occasional free movies (but I get those with Gold anyway). The discount of flights is difficult to come by so I'm just not sure why I would stress about making ONYX.

You do get the cute black card but I'm not sure that's enough.


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked my AM account and had the shock of my life.  I went from absolute AM poverty (just redeemed for flights) to having enough for another flight.  I didn't think I was going to get a bonus for upgrading my CC but it looks like I did.  Yay! Christmas came early


----------



## mort1331

Aladora said:


> Unfortunately we have no plans to travel before the new year.
> 
> I should be able to get 200 AM before the 31st but I might have to overstock my toiletries cupboard in order to get there. I really don't need any more cold or pain meds but you can never have too much shampoo, right?


If you haven't done the hearing test yet, see if you can still pick up the 150am for Listen up Canada. just a thought


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and had the shock of my life.  I went from absolute AM poverty (just redeemed for flights) to having enough for another flight.  I didn't think I was going to get a bonus for upgrading my CC but it looks like I did.  Yay! Christmas came early


That's awesome! I like those kinds of surprises!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and had the shock of my life.  I went from absolute AM poverty (just redeemed for flights) to having enough for another flight.  I didn't think I was going to get a bonus for upgrading my CC but it looks like I did.  Yay! Christmas came early



Same! My 1,000 bonus miles were there this morning, so I bought another US pass! One left to go!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I just had a thought.  What is the big deal with making ONYX this year anyway.  The big bonus used to be that your AM didn't expire. OK I do get through quicker when I call on the phone and I get the occasional free movies (but I get those with Gold anyway). The discount of flights is difficult to come by so I'm just not sure why I would stress about making ONYX.
> 
> You do get the cute black card but I'm not sure that's enough.


I do agree with this.  Your on the money for sure.  The movies/shows were never for my area so no biggie.  My AM's never got to accumulate long enough _TO_ expire so again, no biggie.  There is nothing that it would offer me for my benefit that Gold doesn't already.  I didn't try any harder to get AM for this offer, it just annoys me that there is an offer that looked possible but probably wasn't.  675 _base_ miles are a lot.  Tricky airmiles!!  Lol.


----------



## Paton

Hi everyone!
Long time lurker, first time poster here.
I've been on the airmiles hunt for the last few months, and now that I FINALLY have enough for WDW tickets, they've disappeared!
I tried the online chat, but they weren't very helpful.
Have the tickets disappeared for anyone else? I'm wondering if they're out of stock, or if I'm one of the lucky ones that can't see the good stuff


----------



## ottawamom

Paton said:


> Hi everyone!
> Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> I've been on the airmiles hunt for the last few months, and now that I FINALLY have enough for WDW tickets, they've disappeared!
> I tried the online chat, but they weren't very helpful.
> Have the tickets disappeared for anyone else? I'm wondering if they're out of stock, or if I'm one of the lucky ones that can't see the good stuff



I don't think you're being excluded. They're gone for me too. They might come back when the discounted ticket promotion is finished.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I do agree with this.  Your on the money for sure.  The movies/shows were never for my area so no biggie.  My AM's never got to accumulate long enough _TO_ expire so again, no biggie.  There is nothing that it would offer me for my benefit that Gold doesn't already.  I didn't try any harder to get AM for this offer, it just annoys me that there is an offer that looked possible but probably wasn't.  675 _base_ miles are a lot.  Tricky airmiles!!  Lol.


One of the small perks is sometimes events for 1 am, but not something to count on.


----------



## mort1331

Paton said:


> Hi everyone!
> Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> I've been on the airmiles hunt for the last few months, and now that I FINALLY have enough for WDW tickets, they've disappeared!
> I tried the online chat, but they weren't very helpful.
> Have the tickets disappeared for anyone else? I'm wondering if they're out of stock, or if I'm one of the lucky ones that can't see the good stuff


WHAT THEY ARE GONE. This is the only (one of the only) reasons I have been collecting. OVer 13000 this year alone. Now this is also the reason I have purchased the tickets as soon as I have enough points. I do not wait till I have enough for 2 or 3. Just each one.
I can not see them on my log in either, so not sure what is up. Sucks I am only 500am away from my next one. Hope it is back in time.


----------



## worldwidepayne

The last time tickets disappeared from the site, it was because they ran out of stock and needed to replenish.


----------



## Debbie

They were there last night. I checked after I bought my flights and needed to know how many I need for a ticket. So maybe ^^ is correct-they need to get more.


----------



## hdrolfe

I stopped at Rexall to get the last of my stocking stuffers, managed to get the 110 for $50 that is today only, as well as a Load and Go offer for 100 AM when you spend $50, so that was nice! I had decided I wasn't going to do a trip for awhile, so I used my AM to get a fancy hair dryer which I needed, well i didn't need the fancy one lol, but my old one broke so I did need one. Then I decided we are going on a cruise, and no longer had enough for a hotel the night before. Oh well! At least we are going on a cruise   And I guess I have some time to save up for Disney tickets since they appear to be gone. I really do miss the meal deals at Sobeys.


----------



## brandyleeann

Yep, no WDW available for me either.  I also have been submitting for them as soon as I have enough miles, so I have 2 of 4.  I am working from two air mile accounts - my husband has 2700 so we were super close to the first of our child passes.  Once he hits the 2850 we will stop using that card as I now have two collector cards to use.  Sigh.  Hoping folks are right and they are replenishing stock.


----------



## DilEmma

The Disney Orlando tickets are back up (or show for me).
Adult 2,950/3,250
Child 2,850/3,150
(5/7 Day)


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> The Disney Orlando tickets are back up (or show for me).
> Adult 2,950/3,250
> Child 2,850/3,150
> (5/7 Day)



I can see them also
Hugs Mel
 5 & 7 Day Walt Disney World Resort in Florida Theme Park Tickets - Adult - Special Canadian Resident Offer 
2,950 reward miles


----------



## WDW2017

Hi!

I've been following along for quite some time, but believe this to be my first post  I *think* I have a good understanding of the following, but was hoping some experts could give me their thoughts!

We purchased our 7-day passes through AM back in July - so received actual "ticket cards". Debating now whether we should upgrade one ticket to an AP upon our arrival.

These are the calculations I've been using:

$394.04 (gate value of the 7-day pass we currently have) - assuming this is what would be applied towards the AP
$31.96 (cost to upgrade to a 10-day pass)
$200.00 (parking for 10 days)
$149.00 (memory maker)

*TOTAL:* $775.00

*AP:* $797.69

*Difference:* _$22.69_

Based on AP discounts, we figured we'd save at least the $22.69 (one ex. we eat at Yak & Yeti at least twice and there's a 10% discount there)

So, does this seem to make sense? Am I going about this all wrong? lol Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## WDW2017

And one more question - just thought it would be best to keep them separate 

Currently have enough AMs to purchase 4 adult & 4 child 7-day passes with the current promo. Any reason not to purchase this many? We go every year so this would get us through the next 2 years. Can they be upgraded to 10-day passes? I've been trying to wrap my head around bridgeable vs non-bridgeable.

Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

WDW2017 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been following along for quite some time, but believe this to be my first post  I *think* I have a good understanding of the following, but was hoping some experts could give me their thoughts!
> We purchased our 7-day passes through AM back in July - so received actual "ticket cards". Debating now whether we should upgrade one ticket to an AP upon our arrival.
> These are the calculations I've been using:
> $394.04 (gate value of the 7-day pass we currently have) - assuming this is what would be applied towards the AP
> $31.96 (cost to upgrade to a 10-day pass)
> $200.00 (parking for 10 days)
> $149.00 (memory maker)
> 
> *TOTAL:* $775.00
> 
> *AP:* $797.69
> 
> *Difference:* _$22.69_
> 
> Based on AP discounts, we figured we'd save at least the $22.69 (one ex. we eat at Yak & Yeti at least twice and there's a 10% discount there)
> 
> So, does this seem to make sense? Am I going about this all wrong? lol Any advice is appreciated!


* First things first, you picked the BEST place to make your first posts, glad you joined in the hunt  *

*If you have any ticket media that you did not buy directly thru Disney, you can take it and upgrade it at any guest services. They will give you the current gate price of the ticket you have and then you will pay the difference between that and the current gate price of what you want. *
*Not sure why you are using the cost of a 10 day pass for your math but I'll assume that's how many days you plan on being in the parks? Also, i guess you're staying off-site since you've included the cost of parking in your calculations? If you're staying on-site parking is free. *

*The current discounts with the AP make it a no-brainer because you will get a discount on merchandise and sit-down meals PLUS several resort counter service if those interest you as well. If you were already going to add the Memory Maker that makes perfect sense!*


WDW2017 said:


> And one more question - just thought it would be best to keep them separate
> 
> Currently have enough AMs to purchase 4 adult & 4 child 7-day passes with the current promo. Any reason not to purchase this many? We go every year so this would get us through the next 2 years. Can they be upgraded to 10-day passes? I've been trying to wrap my head around bridgeable vs non-bridgeable.
> 
> Thanks!



*Go for it! Buy those tickets while you can, they are non-expiring (until you activate them that is!) Someone has been and reported back that they were able to upgrade these tickets to Annual Passes but I'm not sure about what dollar figure was attached to them. Have no idea what that would do to your calculations because it will be very obvious what you actually paid for these tickets.*


----------



## WDW2017

Donald - my hero said:


> * First things first, you picked the BEST place to make your first posts, glad you joined in the hunt  *
> 
> *If you have any ticket media that you did not buy directly thru Disney, you can take it and upgrade it at any guest services. They will give you the current gate price of the ticket you have and then you will pay the difference between that and the current gate price of what you want. *
> *Not sure why you are using the cost of a 10 day pass for your math but I'll assume that's how many days you plan on being in the parks? Also, i guess you're staying off-site since you've included the cost of parking in your calculations? If you're staying on-site parking is free. *
> 
> *The current discounts with the AP make it a no-brainer because you will get a discount on merchandise and sit-down meals PLUS several resort counter service if those interest you as well. If you were already going to add the Memory Maker that makes perfect sense!*
> 
> 
> *Go for it! Buy those tickets while you can, they are non-expiring (until you activate them that is!) Someone has been and reported back that they were able to upgrade these tickets to Annual Passes but I'm not sure about what dollar figure was attached to them. Have no idea what that would do to your calculations because it will be very obvious what you actually paid for these tickets.*



@Donald - my hero - Thanks for your reply - super appreciate it 

I probably should have specified that we are planning on spending 10 days at the parks, are staying off-site and always purchase memory maker (I hate the stress of having to take pics with 3 kids under 4!!! haha) Since we received these AM tix prior to the promo, it's safe to assume they'd be credited current gate price?

It seemed pretty clear cut that we should upgrade one pass - just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something!

I'm very interested to know what dollar figure was attached to the promo AM ticket - wondering if just adding one day down the road would cost us $$$


----------



## Donald - my hero

WDW2017 said:


> @Donald - my hero - Thanks for your reply - super appreciate it
> 
> I probably should have specified that we are planning on spending 10 days at the parks, are staying off-site and always purchase memory maker (I hate the stress of having to take pics with 3 kids under 4!!! haha) Since we received these AM tix prior to the promo, it's safe to assume they'd be credited current gate price?
> 
> It seemed pretty clear cut that we should upgrade one pass - just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something!
> 
> I'm very interested to know what dollar figure was attached to the promo AM ticket - wondering if just adding one day down the road would cost us $$$


*Yes, the tickets you currently have will be credited at gate price. There's a thread about the discounted tickets and someone has reported back after going and could probably answer the actual nitty-gritty details about the dollar value. Hate to send you off searching but I don't have first-hand knowledge and wouldn't want to steer you wrong *


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just double checking my comprehension...the current GREEN WDW VOUCHERS we receiving from AM at the discounted ticket price are still "attachable" to MyDisney account to make Fastpasses? Would I be typing in the barcode # on the reverse of the card?


----------



## NorthernGrl

Sailormoon2 said:


> Just double checking my comprehension...the current GREEN WDW VOUCHERS we receiving from AM at the discounted ticket price are still "attachable" to MyDisney account to make Fastpasses? Would I be typing in the barcode # on the reverse of the card?


yes.  But I had issues with them and had to call to have a CM add them.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

WDW2017 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been following along for quite some time, but believe this to be my first post  I *think* I have a good understanding of the following, but was hoping some experts could give me their thoughts!
> 
> We purchased our 7-day passes through AM back in July - so received actual "ticket cards". Debating now whether we should upgrade one ticket to an AP upon our arrival.
> 
> These are the calculations I've been using:
> 
> $394.04 (gate value of the 7-day pass we currently have) - assuming this is what would be applied towards the AP
> $31.96 (cost to upgrade to a 10-day pass)
> $200.00 (parking for 10 days)
> $149.00 (memory maker)
> 
> *TOTAL:* $775.00
> 
> *AP:* $797.69
> 
> *Difference:* _$22.69_
> 
> Based on AP discounts, we figured we'd save at least the $22.69 (one ex. we eat at Yak & Yeti at least twice and there's a 10% discount there)
> 
> So, does this seem to make sense? Am I going about this all wrong? lol Any advice is appreciated!



We were just at WDW and upgraded our 7 day base tickets that we got from Airmiles in July to an AP renewal. Our AP's expired in November so we were within the 30 days to get the renewal price. We redeemed for the tickets in July so had the hard tickets. My advice is to know your numbers before you do the upgrade. I had calculated that it would cost us $564.46 to upgrade the two tickets to two AP renewals (which are cheaper than the initial AP cost).

There were some bumps on the road to renewal but we did finally get them. We originally went to Disney Springs to the guest services there - which is really nice now btw. The castmember said that it was not a problem to upgrade the tickets but when she checked the value the tickets were valued at $358 not $394. We reversed the process at Disney Springs and decided to use the tickets first so we went to Epcot and used the tickets to enter and then went straight to guest services to do the upgrade. On the way in I confirmed that a 7 day base ticket cost $394.05 at the front gate. At guest services in Epcot the castmember again said that it was possible to upgrade the tickets. I wanted to confirm that the price for the ticket was $394.05. The castmember checked the ticket and said no - because we used the ticket to enter Epcot it was now worth $285 although she did agree that it was a $394.05 ticket. Almost flipped out on the castmember at that point. She also told us that we couldn't upgrade to an AP renewal but only to the initial price of an AP (which is about $100 per ticket more). Was absolutely not thrilled at that point but asked to speak to a supervisor and the castmember went backstage at that point. When she came back she upgraded our 2 tickets to 2 AP renewals for $564.46 which is exactly how much I had calculated it to be. 

Learned a few things from the experience (and we had upgraded tickets lots of times before). Know how much your ticket is supposed to be worth before you start the process. Be prepared to 'use' the ticket before you upgrade. At Disney Springs before we entered a park the value of the ticket was $358 which the castmember said was what was paid for the ticket. After we entered Epcot the same ticket was then worth $394 - the going rate for the pass. If I had not known the value of the ticket we might have paid an extra $80 to upgrade them.

As an aside with an AP you get parking for free at the parks so that would save you the cost of parking. You also get all of your photopass pictures posted to my disney experience and you can download them for free - not exactly the same as memory maker but could be a great substitute for free. 

I suspect that with the Canadian discounted tickets the key to upgrading them will be using them first to get the current value of the pass. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Debbie

cdnmickeylover said:


> I suspect that with the Canadian discounted tickets the key to upgrading them will be using them first to get the current value of the pass.


 Anytime you get a deal and want to upgrade, that's what we've done.


----------



## Marbel

Quick question. I haven't been here for a few weeks so I apologize if this has been covered. I bought a 5-day ticket through Airmiles a while back ... it's an exchange certificate actually for the Canadian deal. I can't seem to link it to my MDE account. I've linked the plastic cards from Airmiles no problem. It's this one exchange certificate that isn't working. Is this a known problem?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Marbel said:


> Quick question. I haven't been here for a few weeks so I apologize if this has been covered. I bought a 5-day ticket through Airmiles a while back ... it's an exchange certificate actually for the Canadian deal. I can't seem to link it to my MDE account. I've linked the plastic cards from Airmiles no problem. It's this one exchange certificate that isn't working. Is this a known problem?


*HI! A few people have reported have no issues, while others have mentioned that they needed to call tech services to have it squared away.*


----------



## Marbel

Donald - my hero said:


> *HI! A few people have reported have no issues, while others have mentioned that they needed to call tech services to have it squared away.*



Thank you. I spoke with a CM through chat and he told me a way for it to work (linking it as an older ticket); I tried it and it sort of worked but it won't let me match it to the person I want. So I will be calling.


----------



## bababear_50

Merry Christmas Dis Board Airmiles Buddies!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero




----------



## AngelDisney

Wish you all a wonderful holiday season filled with peace, joy and happiness!


Angel 0[


----------



## mort1331

Merry Christmas to all. Take the day and enjoy. Forget about the AM for the next 2 days and enjoy family.


----------



## ottawamom

Merry Christmas everyone! Let the craziness of the day begin.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Let the craziness of the day begin.


----------



## Marbel

Ok so just as a followup to my problem with the exchange certificate, I'm posting the solution that worked for me. Recap: I ordered an exchange certificate from Airmiles for the Canadian residents deal. I attempted to link it, but the site would not accept the code. I contacted a CM through chat and he told me to use the "add an older ticket" link and use the tiny codes printed next to the main code (mine started with wts). So I did that and it accepted the ticket (yay!) but then it wouldn't let me match it to my family member (arggh!). So I chatted with a CM this morning and was told to try internet explorer or chrome. I tried with IE and it worked immediately (yay!). So I'm all set . Thought I'd share in case others have the same problem.

Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## pigletto

Merry Christmas Everyone!
Wishing you all a wonderful holiday and a healthy and happy 2017!
We're off for a 10 day cruise tomorrow so enjoy the deals while I'm gone and I'll see you in the New Year.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> Wishing you all a wonderful holiday and a healthy and happy 2017!
> We're off for a 10 day cruise tomorrow so enjoy the deals while I'm gone and I'll see you in the New Year.



So jealous - wish my hubby and daughter would do a cruise...I'm working on them!  Enjoy!


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> Wishing you all a wonderful holiday and a healthy and happy 2017!
> We're off for a 10 day cruise tomorrow so enjoy the deals while I'm gone and I'll see you in the New Year.



Have a wonderful holiday Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## westcoastminnie

Merry Christmas everyone!

I am considering getting the Airmiles Platinum Amex; with the 2000 bonus miles it may help me get a third 5 day Disneyland pass (I just ordered the first and should be able to order the second this week!).

If I meet the minimum spend in the first billing cycle, is it likely the bonus miles would post quickly? What I'm wondering is will they post in time for me to be able to take advantage of the current Canadian resident rate which is until the end of February I believe.

The credit card footnotes say they will post within 8 weeks but I wonder what other's experiences have been. Thanks!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Just checked my account, I only need 134 more miles for Onyx.  Is it Rexall that posts the fastest?  Any bonus coupons for there right now?  With being so close, I have to make an effort, don't I?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Just checked my account, I only need 134 more miles for Onyx.  Is it Rexall that posts the fastest?  Any bonus coupons for there right now?  With being so close, I have to make an effort, don't I?


*CONGRATS on the milestone *
*Yes, Rexall usually posts within 24 hours ... not sure about a bonus coupon or not since i didn't open my e-mail yet today (bit of a self-imposed tech holiday!) Sometimes things don't appear immediately on your account but once they actually do post you might notice that they are dated for when they were earned so you might still squeak in there.*


----------



## ottawamom

westcoastminnie said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I am considering getting the Airmiles Platinum Amex; with the 2000 bonus miles it may help me get a third 5 day Disneyland pass (I just ordered the first and should be able to order the second this week!).
> 
> If I meet the minimum spend in the first billing cycle, is it likely the bonus miles would post quickly? What I'm wondering is will they post in time for me to be able to take advantage of the current Canadian resident rate which is until the end of February I believe.
> 
> The credit card footnotes say they will post within 8 weeks but I wonder what other's experiences have been. Thanks!



I ordered my card (applied) first week of June. Received the care mid-month, went to the dentist, fulfilled the spend requirements and had the bonus points posted by the 24th of the month.  That was incredibly fast but it shows you what is possible.



kuhltiffany said:


> Just checked my account, I only need 134 more miles for Onyx.  Is it Rexall that posts the fastest?  Any bonus coupons for there right now?  With being so close, I have to make an effort, don't I?



You can do it! I know you can and yes Rexall posts fast. There's always the spend $30 or 40 get 50 or 60 AM that is online.


----------



## kuhltiffany

ottawamom said:


> You can do it! I know you can and yes Rexall posts fast. There's always the spend $30 or 40 get 50 or 60 AM that is online.



Thanks!  I'd be fine if my AM from moving would post (from October!) but I'm still waiting and don't know if they will count or not.  I've been searching for an online coupon but can't find any, do you have a link?


----------



## ottawamom

They are usually out by now.  Now that I have posted this there will be
 one in my inbox momentarily.  Donald usually posts them as soon as they're up.


----------



## westcoastminnie

ottawamom said:


> I ordered my card (applied) first week of June. Received the care mid-month, went to the dentist, fulfilled the spend requirements and had the bonus points posted by the 24th of the month. That was incredibly fast but it shows you what is possible.



Thanks - good to know!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> They are usually out by now.  Now that I have posted this there will be
> one in my inbox momentarily.  Donald usually posts them as soon as they're up.


*There isn't a coupon this week, i didn't even get one pushed to my "LoadnGo" offers *


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *There isn't a coupon this week, i didn't even get one pushed to my "LoadnGo" offers *



I don't have one in my email but my Load & Go has a spend $40, get 60AM. Good Dec 26-29.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for checking!  What's Load & Go?  Don't think I've found that one yet...


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks for checking!  What's Load & Go?  Don't think I've found that one yet...


*Some of us have been "selected" to have our targeted offers from Rexall as offers that we load to our card in the same fashion as the "My Offers" for Sobeys & Foodland. Most have to print out these offers as coupons to use at the cash. *


----------



## kuhltiffany

That makes sense now.  I tried to sign up for Rexall newsletters again, I'm still not getting anything from them even though my account is set to get any AM mail from sponsors (and I seem to get them from everyone else!).

Sent DH to the LCBO to stock up last night, will hit Rexall and Metro today…   Then I have to stop shopping to save for our DL trip in February!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Some of us have been "selected" to have our targeted offers from Rexall as offers that we load to our card in the same fashion as the "My Offers" for Sobeys & Foodland. Most have to print out these offers as coupons to use at the cash. *


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
One day only Thursday Dec 29










http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2016/Dec28/AM110Coupon_12292016_ONMB.pdf


----------



## bababear_50

Not much in the Metro flyer
maybe they have some in store specials.
Hugs Mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-29-to-january-4/single/8


----------



## Sailormoon2

@bababear_50  That is a shocking lack of miles in that flyer. Do they typically have more in store that they don't post?


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> @bababear_50  That is a shocking lack of miles in that flyer. Do they typically have more in store that they don't post?



Hi Sailormoon2
Mel here
Of all the grocery stores located by me,,Metro is the closest one.
BUT the last 6-8 months their offerings on airmiles has diminished (at least for me).
I know Jacqueline shops Metro more than me and she can probably comment further.
I hope Sobeys or Foodland have more airmile deals this week.
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Why am I feeling that I am going to have to struggle to get the last 700 airmiles I need? 
Come Sobeys and Foodland please give us some deals.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Marbel said:


> Ok so just as a followup to my problem with the exchange certificate, I'm posting the solution that worked for me. Recap: I ordered an exchange certificate from Airmiles for the Canadian residents deal. I attempted to link it, but the site would not accept the code. I contacted a CM through chat and he told me to use the "add an older ticket" link and use the tiny codes printed next to the main code (mine started with wts). So I did that and it accepted the ticket (yay!) but then it wouldn't let me match it to my family member (arggh!). So I chatted with a CM this morning and was told to try internet explorer or chrome. I tried with IE and it worked immediately (yay!). So I'm all set . Thought I'd share in case others have the same problem.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.



I too have had difficulties.  Thanks for  the tip about the "add an older ticket"....however I have tried both Chrome and IE and I get to the part about linking the tickets and it just keeps asking who I want to assign the ticket to and when I select a person it asks me to confirm and when I do, it goes back to the who do you want to assign the tickets to.  I tried the chat option and they were not helpful and they said I had to call to get the tickets added.  Now on the phone waiting....hopefully it won't be the 30 + minutes they said at the beginning of the call.

Just wanted to post an update.....after approximately 30 minutes the CM was finally able to link my tickets to my account...he kept asking me for the last 4 digits of the credit card that purchased the tickets and when I explained I had redeemed Air Miles here in Canada to obtain the tickets he then said, so you didn't pay for them and I said well I sorta paid for them because I redeemed a considerable amount of air miles to obtain the tickets.  He then put me on hold for 20 minutes and when he came back he said he was finally able to link the tickets.  Not sure why there was a problem but just thought I'd let other know.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> @bababear_50  That is a shocking lack of miles in that flyer. Do they typically have more in store that they don't post?





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Sailormoon2
> Mel here
> Of all the grocery stores located by me,,Metro is the closest one.
> BUT the last 6-8 months their offerings on airmiles has diminished (at least for me).
> I know Jacqueline shops Metro more than me and she can probably comment further.
> I hope Sobeys or Foodland have more airmile deals this week.
> Best wishes
> Hugs Mel


*WHOA** ... that's pitiful this week :O We noticed the last month or so that Metro has taken to following in Sobeys footsteps and some of the bonus offers are good for a month, you'll see things on the shelves that aren't in the flyers but are stupid small amounts ie last week we both laughed at the 1 AM (yup one measly single mile) for a 9.99 ham. Others are decent enough to warrant walking the rows. We have gone from collecting meager amounts (quick scan shows average of 15 per week) to the past 2 months showing totals closer to 200 again. No rhyme or reason it seems 

I noticed that the Rexall flyer the last 2 weeks were pretty scarce as well but i will be hitting them up tomorrow to get the 110 bonus (thanks for the heads up Mel!!)*


----------



## Aladora

This week's Thrifty Foods is pathetic as well.


----------



## Marbel

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> it just keeps asking who I want to assign the ticket to and when I select a person it asks me to confirm and when I do, it goes back to the who do you want to assign the tickets to.



Same thing happened to me, but switching to IE worked for me. Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys is looking sad. I don't recall seeing anything that great, perhaps because it's new years? The offerings lately haven't been that great anywhere really. I think Rexall is my new go to for airmiles!


----------



## bababear_50

Well Sobeys and Foodland don't have anything I need with airmiles so it looks like 
Rexall today 12 pkgs of Royale toilet paper x $3.99= $47.88 plus some water=110 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

New Rexall flyer is up
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
Dec 30-Jan 5
Spend 30 cash airmiles (285 ) towards purchase and get 100 bonus airmiles
Fri-Sun spend $30.00 and get a Rexall $10.00 gift card


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> New Rexall flyer is up
> http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
> Dec 30-Jan 5
> Spend 30 cash airmiles (285 ) towards purchase and get 100 bonus airmiles
> Fri-Sun spend $30.00 and get a Rexall $10.00 gift card



And this spend Cash AM type promotion is why I have a few Cash AM.  These sort of deals better not dry up in the new year when we all earn our big Cash AM bonus. Off to Rexall on Friday.


----------



## mort1331

That's why I have all dream miles, and the bonus cash miles I should be getting will go right to gift cards.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Woo-hoo!  Thanks for your help everyone!  The miles from buying my stove at Lowe's just posted (520) plus from United Van Lines from moving (567), so not only have I made Onyx, I have enough for our car rental when we go to DL


----------



## mkmommy

Anyone have issues with the Ultimate Dining cards that had the 70 bonus Airmiles bought at Sobeys back in November?

I went to use mine today and according to the check on line balance all 3 I bought were redeemed the day after I bought them in Toronto.

I have emailed Cara but I have a feeling I am going to be out the $150, not happy about this at all, so many scams out there.


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> Anyone have issues with the Ultimate Dining cards that had the 70 bonus Airmiles bought at Sobeys back in November?
> 
> I went to use mine today and according to the check on line balance all 3 I bought were redeemed the day after I bought them in Toronto.
> 
> I have emailed Cara but I have a feeling I am going to be out the $150, not happy about this at all, so many scams out there.



I hope not because I bought some of them also.
I am dealing with walmart gift cards right now--no where to check online but so far we are out 300.00 dollars.
I plan to go tomorrow morning with my receipt and cards,,I used my new American express for this purchase.
Hugs to you hon
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I hope not because I bought some of them also.
> I am dealing with walmart gift cards right now--no where to check online but so far we are out 300.00 dollars.
> I plan to go tomorrow morning with my receipt and cards,,I used my new American express for this purchase.
> Hugs to you hon
> Mel



Pixie dust!


----------



## AngelDisney

mkmommy said:


> Anyone have issues with the Ultimate Dining cards that had the 70 bonus Airmiles bought at Sobeys back in November?
> 
> I went to use mine today and according to the check on line balance all 3 I bought were redeemed the day after I bought them in Toronto.
> 
> I have emailed Cara but I have a feeling I am going to be out the $150, not happy about this at all, so many scams out there.



Pixie dust!


----------



## AngelDisney

I have to call airmiles about my Costa Coffee airmiles. Only 10 AM are posted for each cup I bought on Dec. 11 Sunday. The receipts each stated "the bonus points will be posted but not available at the moment". I had a bad feeling then and I will have to call tomorrow. I am not getting only 10 AM each for that awful coffee! I had kept the receipts. Should I email them instead?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was just getting ready to do a PSA about Sears Giftcards and it looks like this is the time to discuss (read complain) about our results!*

*Sears has "upgraded" (read screwed around with) their website "experience" as they call it and it now flat out SUCKS! Search no longer works, the Outlet Store is GONE, the filters are useless and if you need to look at more products than load initially they re-populate the list and heaven knows where they show up! But the absolute worst??? You can't use giftcards to pay online anymore which means you can't collect Airmiles with the GC you bought specifically  for this purpose *

*We needed a new carry-on to replace the one that got destroyed via Gatechecking last year (didn't discover until a month later) so i snagged giftcards at Rexall with the intent of Boxing Day sales ... NO, fine then let's go into our "new & improved Store" yeah, yeah that was almost more of a hassle --- they have diddly-squat for stock now and one central bank of cash registers. So i have a suitcase i'm not thrilled with, $10.00 left on my Giftcards i doubt I'll use and a really bad taste in my mouth for Sears!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I have to call airmiles about my Costa Coffee airmiles. Only 10 AM are posted for each cup I bought on Dec. 11 Sunday. The receipts each stated "the bonus points will be posted but not available at the moment". I had a bad feeling then and I will have to call tomorrow. I am not getting only 10 AM each for that awful coffee! I had kept the receipts. Should I email them instead?


*This is how i would tackle it -- for any issue i have with Airmiles*
*1) try on-line chat, about 70% of the time i have success*
*2) call the toll-free number (better if you're ONYX they do answer quicker) about 95% success rate here*
*3) tuck those receipts into my "follow-up after 120 days" envelope. Over the years I've had about 5 problems and every single one resolved itself before i had to submit a formal inquiry.*

*Good luck!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is how i would tackle it -- for any issue i have with Airmiles*
> *1) try on-line chat, about 70% of the time i have success*
> *2) call the toll-free number (better if you're ONYX they do answer quicker) about 95% success rate here*
> *3) tuck those receipts into my "follow-up after 120 days" envelope. Over the years I've had about 5 problems and every single one resolved itself before i had to submit a formal inquiry.*
> 
> *Good luck!*



Thanks for the advice! I will follow through the steps and hope it gets resolved without all the way through!


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> Anyone have issues with the Ultimate Dining cards that had the 70 bonus Airmiles bought at Sobeys back in November?
> 
> I went to use mine today and according to the check on line balance all 3 I bought were redeemed the day after I bought them in Toronto.
> 
> I have emailed Cara but I have a feeling I am going to be out the $150, not happy about this at all, so many scams out there.





bababear_50 said:


> I hope not because I bought some of them also.
> I am dealing with walmart gift cards right now--no where to check online but so far we are out 300.00 dollars.
> I plan to go tomorrow morning with my receipt and cards,,I used my new American express for this purchase.
> Hugs to you hon
> Mel


This has been on a few shows and I am sorry it has happened to you all.
They say that people copy the numbers down, sometimes scratch the pins, then check daily for when the card has been activated. They then use that card right away.
There should be an 800# with the cards, and they are usually good at helping out people if you have receipts or where the card was bought.
Good luck


----------



## ottawamom

mkmommy said:


> Anyone have issues with the Ultimate Dining cards that had the 70 bonus Airmiles bought at Sobeys back in November?
> 
> I went to use mine today and according to the check on line balance all 3 I bought were redeemed the day after I bought them in Toronto.
> 
> I have emailed Cara but I have a feeling I am going to be out the $150, not happy about this at all, so many scams out there.



Thank you for the heads-up.  I just checked my cards and fortunately they are good.  I would never think to check for something like that.  I hope there is something you can do.


----------



## ottawamom

I think Loyalty One finally posted the 25AM from that travel insurance survey I took way back in October.  Anyone else have theirs come through?


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> I think Loyalty One finally posted the 25AM from that travel insurance survey I took way back in October.  Anyone else have theirs come through?



Mine came through as well! That might be enough to push me into Onyx for next year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ours came through as well!

Another 120-day wait'er I can scratch off my spreadsheet!


----------



## Nagle

I got 25 bonus miles added last night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yesterday was a great day in my account too!*
* Got the 25 from Loyalty One (travel insurance survey prolly)*
*100 from Metro (was that the Shop the Block offer for spending the cash miles??)*
*ALL of my miles from my late afternoon Rexall Shop (the 110 for the one day coupon PLUS the loadngo offer i didn't think would be given!!)*
*10 bonus from one of my online shopping (not sure which one that is !)*
*AND a total of 10 from surveys!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Shop the block for spending 95Cash AM at Metro the beginning of December was a reward of 25AM. Mine posted within 10 days of earning. There was also a 60AM bonus for spending $100.  Possibly that with some other bonuses added in. Either way congrats on the big haul for yesterday.


----------



## bababear_50

Walmart gift cards are all fixed up.
 Next time I buy gift cards I am marking them with a permanent marker to identify the amounts.
The 25.00 were mixed up with the 100.00.
Walmart does have a number you can call to check the balances

Wal-Mart Canada Corp. Balance inquiries: 1-888-537-5503.

Loyalty one posted 25 airmiles to my account.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I got a special paper type card from Rexall yesterday while shopping.
Get Miles Again and Again"
Use this card once daily.Till Jan 22.2017
Get 40 airmiles when you spend 25.00
Cashier swiped it yesterday and I got the 40 already posted to my account with the 110 from yesterdays promotion.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I got a special paper type card from Rexall yesterday while shopping.
> Get Miles Again and Again"
> Use this card once daily.Till Jan 22.2017
> Get 40 airmiles when you spend 25.00
> Cashier swiped it yesterday and I got the 40 already posted to my account with the 110 from yesterdays promotion.
> Hugs Mel



I was just about to post about this.  I just got home from Rexall and got my paper card too.  Good thing because the one I had from Metro (for December) is about to expire tomorrow.  I have been strategically shopping in $25 increments all month.  Good thing the store is just down the street.


----------



## Debbie

I got an email about the Boxing week 10x email at airmilesshop.ca. I happen to have some things on my Wish List at amazon.ca, so went and ordered my birthday present (Mom had given me money to buy), DH's birthday present (April) and a blender that needed to be replaced as of yesterday. Should garner a few points.


----------



## Paulakoala

Good morning! I hope everyone has had wonderful holidays. I've been away from the boards for almost two weeks! Serious withdrawal....

I just got an email, today is "Blue Friday" at Safeway. I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the flyer...

I did a quick scan, some things that caught my eye. 50 AM for 4 bags of Lays. 50 AM for 2X 24 pk Coke products (on sale $6.99 ea). Oasis juices, buy 2, 30 AM. 

All one-day sale stuff. Guess where I'm headed today?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I got a special paper type card from Rexall yesterday while shopping.
> Get Miles Again and Again"
> Use this card once daily.Till Jan 22.2017
> Get 40 airmiles when you spend 25.00
> Cashier swiped it yesterday and I got the 40 already posted to my account with the 110 from yesterdays promotion.
> Hugs Mel





ottawamom said:


> I was just about to post about this.  I just got home from Rexall and got my paper card too.  Good thing because the one I had from Metro (for December) is about to expire tomorrow.  I have been strategically shopping in $25 increments all month.  Good thing the store is just down the street.



*How did you get this card?? I didn't get one  I spent $50.35 (yup i push it to the limit every time!)*


----------



## ottawamom

The cashier had them behind the counter.  She knows I'm an AM enthusiast so she asked if I had one.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> The cashier had them behind the counter.  She knows I'm an AM enthusiast so she asked if I had one.


Same for me
They had a stack of them beside the cash register.
Hopefully your store has them,,,hmmmm you need to make a road trip Hon.
Guess who's out of Advil and garbage bags,,hugs .
I'm going to spend 30 to get the 10.00 coupon and apply to another shopping of 25.00 to bring the total to 15 spend for 40.00 in a few days.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I got an email about the Boxing week 10x email at airmilesshop.ca. I happen to have some things on my Wish List at amazon.ca, so went and ordered my birthday present (Mom had given me money to buy), DH's birthday present (April) and a blender that needed to be replaced as of yesterday. Should garner a few points.


Happy shopping Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Targeted Sobeys for me
buy 6 limes or lemons and get 15 airmiles
but one St Hubert Pot Pie 675-825 grams. get 10 airmiles
I might stop by since it's on my way to Rexall.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Paulakoala said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone has had wonderful holidays. I've been away from the boards for almost two weeks! Serious withdrawal....
> 
> I just got an email, today is "Blue Friday" at Safeway. I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the flyer...
> 
> I did a quick scan, some things that caught my eye. 50 AM for 4 bags of Lays. 50 AM for 2X 24 pk Coke products (on sale $6.99 ea). Oasis juices, buy 2, 30 AM.
> 
> All one-day sale stuff. Guess where I'm headed today?



Me too!!!  Was checking the flyer to see what I'm going to have on our menu for the week.  Looks like quite a few items that we use that have AM this week.  Doing a little dance as the pickings at Safeway have been slim lately.  Was happy to see some good deals today


----------



## kitntrip

Went to Rexall last night and got my 110 AM, and then to Sobeys this morning to take advantage of the Blue Friday AM deals. Walked away with 891 AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Went to Rexall last night and got my 110 AM, and then to Sobeys this morning to take advantage of the Blue Friday AM deals. Walked away with 891 AM!


*Blue Friday ???? or should i say Blue Friday *


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> The cashier had them behind the counter.  She knows I'm an AM enthusiast so she asked if I had one.



Darn, I hope my cashier holds onto one for me. 

I'm in Orlando. Cold today, but it's been record breaking heat this week. It's supposed to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## CdnCarrie

kitntrip said:


> Went to Rexall last night and got my 110 AM, and then to Sobeys this morning to take advantage of the Blue Friday AM deals. Walked away with 891 AM!



We only got 234 at Safeway's Blue Friday deals. Many of the items I just didn't want. Was hoping to do better but maybe next time.


----------



## bababear_50

Here I am trying to be a good budgeter and Airmiles sends me a thank-you for being a good airmiler.(Onyx level)
Free Dinning Discount Book.
Thanks airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Darn, I hope my cashier holds onto one for me.
> 
> I'm in Orlando. Cold today, but it's been record breaking heat this week. It's supposed to be nice tomorrow.



Ohhhh hope you are having a great time! Enjoy!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Todays shopping
65 at Rexall
72 at sobeys.
------------------=137
Not bad considering i hadn't planned on getting anything till next week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just had a look at the Sobey's (west) flyer.  We soooo need (ok Want) Blue Friday's here in Ontario.  Come on Sobey's bring us Blue Friday's.  We'll come back and shop. Honest, we will.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Darn, I hope my cashier holds onto one for me.
> 
> I'm in Orlando. Cold today, but it's been record breaking heat this week. It's supposed to be nice tomorrow.



I'll see if the cashier at my store will give me a second one just in case you can't get one at your store when you return. Keep me posted.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Just got back from E.T. in concert at the Sony Performing Arts Centre in Toronto.  Got 2 $80 tickets for one air mile.  It was excellent.  What a great evening out! Thanks to whoever mentioned it in our forum. Music and film combo was fabulous.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I'll see if the cashier at my store will give me a second one just in case you can't get one at your store when you return. Keep me posted.


Much appreciated!


----------



## mort1331

worldwidepayne said:


> Just got back from E.T. in concert at the Sony Performing Arts Centre in Toronto.  Got 2 $80 tickets for one air mile.  It was excellent.  What a great evening out! Thanks to whoever mentioned it in our forum. Music and film combo was fabulous.


Yup we enjoyed it as well, great night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm pretty sure my Shop the Block bonus from Staples posted this morning. -- only 2 extra but I can't think of anything else that would appear 3 weeks after the fact from them???*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My miles from The Children's Place posted ($45+ x5), all three of my Sobeys offers posted as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When are we supposed to get the 1900 cash miles again?


----------



## kuhltiffany

It says up to 90 days after the Event period, no exact date..



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When are we supposed to get the 1900 cash miles again?


----------



## bababear_50

I need 400 more points........I'll take a Blue Monday or any color under the rainbow.




Happy New Year Airmiles friends!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall has all their paper napkins,spoons, knives, forks, cups,and plates at 25% off and when you buy 2 you get 5 airmiles.
Picked up another 55 airmiles at Rexall. Used the $10.00 coupon off and the spend $25.00 get 40 airmiles.
I love Marc Anthony coconut oil shampoo (no phosphates) and treated my self to that and a pumice stone--got to keep these feet in shape.
Old Dutch HE detergent on sale $1.99 a bottle. I might talk sons into stocking up on this.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's has their flyer out - good til the 10th. There's nothing spectacular in it - there's a spend $20 to get 30AM and buy 4 to get 25AM. I did find a good deal on Annie's pasta though - buy 4 for $8 to get 20AM. I'll probably head down there tomorrow to grab some stuff for the week.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Thrifty Foods Liquor has buy 6 bottles of wine get 50 bonus miles. The wine we chose also had bonus miles so it was a great deal for wine we had to buy anyway for Christmas gifts. They also have make your own 6 pack of craft beer and get 15 bonus miles. Current flyer runs til Jan 5.

Just ordered my second Disneyland 5 day Parkhopper


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall. Interesting comment -- last week when i used the 110 coupon i noticed on my receipt that i also earned the offer that was loaded on my card even though the fine print on these coupons say they can't be combined!*

* Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid Jan 2 - 5*


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I normally don't do this but I really need another Disney pass in order to book some fast passes for our March trip.
Yes today I made a generous donation to my local Church food bank,,,48 cans of soup. 240 airmiles.
Between that and my stock up (non perishables) at Rexall I have enough to get the final pass.
I just need the points to post from Sobeys and I'm good to go.
We cancelled our Universal trip for next Christmas ,,, but we are planning a trip to Cuba instead.
Confession is good for the soul.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Here I am trying to be a good budgeter and Airmiles sends me a thank-you for being a good airmiler.(Onyx level)
> Free Dinning Discount Book.
> Thanks airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


*Well phooey, i didn't get a thank you -- I earned **13,605 last year, guess they figure I don't need any incentives to do better *




bababear_50 said:


> Ok I normally don't do this but I really need another Disney pass in order to book some fast passes for our March trip.
> Yes today I made a generous donation to my local Church food bank,,,48 cans of soup. 240 airmiles.
> Between that and my stock up (non perishables) at Rexall I have enough to get the final pass.
> I just need the points to post from Sobeys and I'm good to go.
> We cancelled our Universal trip for next Christmas ,,, but we are planning a trip to Cuba instead.
> Confession is good for the soul.
> Hugs Mel


*Sometimes i think we need to start a support group ... HI my name is Jacqueline and i have an overwhelming urge to justify purchases based on the Airmiles earned!*

*I think soup for the food bank is a good way to push yourself over the finish line!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well phooey, i didn't get a thank you -- I earned **13,605 last year, guess they figure I don't need any incentives to do better *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes i think we need to start a support group ... HI my name is Jacqueline and i have an overwhelming urge to justify purchases based on the Airmiles earned!*
> 
> *I think soup for the food bank is a good way to push yourself over the finish line!*




Hi Hon 
Yes Yes 
My name is Mel and I am an airmiles chaser....hugs Mel
lol


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up
Hugs Mel

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/metro-canada


----------



## oceanwave

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well phooey, i didn't get a thank you -- I earned **13,605 last year, guess they figure I don't need any incentives to do better *



I just got mine yesterday so yours is probably somewhere in the postal system.  

Not very impressed with the book, many of the coupons we will never use as we never go into Toronto.  Also I noticed that the coupons for the chain restaurants are only good at specific locations.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland flyer link
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/

Sobeys flyer link
http://www.sobeys.com/en/weekly-flyer/?f=888


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyer is also up .. piddly weekend amount spend $40.00 get 40 AM They have the vitamin offers again and since we leave soon for 3 weeks (AAKK) i'm sure  I need to stock up!*

* Rexall Flyer Jan 6 - 12 *


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I was just about to post about this.  I just got home from Rexall and got my paper card too.  Good thing because the one I had from Metro (for December) is about to expire tomorrow.  I have been strategically shopping in $25 increments all month.  Good thing the store is just down the street.


I'm back in Ottawa. I stopped by Rexall this afternoon to stock up on Air Miles... errr, I mean staples (bread, milk and eggs)... I asked my favourite cashier about this coupon and she had no idea about it. She's an enthusiast as well so I'm surprised. 

I got a lowly 40 for $40 spend. Sigh.

Though oddly, I got the coupon on my receipt - get 50 when u spend $30 for next week. Generally, I don't get that when I meet the weekend bonus offer. I usually end up buying a separate box of tissue to trigger the coupon.


----------



## Silvermist999

Can the rexall spend $25 get 40AM card be combined with the 40AM for $40 weekend offer? It would be nice to spend $40 and get 80AM. Anyone try this?


----------



## DilEmma

Here is the new $5 off coupon for $25 spend. This is stackable in my store but not in others.
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Sobeys post my points please!
Yes I'm a tad bit inpatient right now,,sorry just need to vent a bit.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Can the rexall spend $25 get 40AM card be combined with the 40AM for $40 weekend offer? It would be nice to spend $40 and get 80AM. Anyone try this?


*I didn't get one of those cards  so I'm only going from what i DO know. There should be some fine print on it somewhere that will state if it can NOT be stacked .. wording will be along the line of can't be combined with any other in store Airmile coupon or Load and Go Offers.*

*My off the cuff answer is that you should get both offers. Just offer it up, worse case scenario the cashier says no and you earn 40. Happy shopping*


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> I'm back in Ottawa. I stopped by Rexall this afternoon to stock up on Air Miles... errr, I mean staples (bread, milk and eggs)... I asked my favourite cashier about this coupon and she had no idea about it. She's an enthusiast as well so I'm surprised.
> 
> I got a lowly 40 for $40 spend. Sigh.
> 
> Though oddly, I got the coupon on my receipt - get 50 when u spend $30 for next week. Generally, I don't get that when I meet the weekend bonus offer. I usually end up buying a separate box of tissue to trigger the coupon.



When I got back to my Rexall store the cashier had already handed out all of her special spend $25 get 40AM cards.  Sorry.

On a side note I was able to stack the spend $25 get 40AM with the Spend $30 get 50AM coupon (from the receipt Fri-Sun) use it the following week Mon-Thu.  I spent $30 got 90AM.  The cashier wasn't sure if it would work but all the AM posted to my account.  They may have closed that loophole by now but its worth a shot.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> When I got back to my Rexall store the cashier had already handed out all of her special spend $25 get 40AM cards.  Sorry.
> 
> On a side note I was able to stack the spend $25 get 40AM with the Spend $30 get 50AM coupon (from the receipt Fri-Sun) use it the following week Mon-Thu.  I spent $30 got 90AM.  The cashier wasn't sure if it would work but all the AM posted to my account.  They may have closed that loophole by now but its worth a shot.


Thanks for asking anyway.


----------



## pigletto

Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13

And on this page
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15

I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG, I'm so sorry you went thru that horror. I listened to it unfold on the radio and hoped that everyone was safe and that it was contained quickly. Your story is such a sad commentary on how quickly things can escalate when fear is involved. I was shaking by the time I finished reading both of your posts so i can only imagine how you must be feeling. Please make sure you do whatever you need to take care of yourself and your family & seek out counselling if anyone begins to exhibit signs of extended trauma (you mentioned a relative is employed in the mental health field so you know the steps to follow and the importance of seeking help) I hope you are able to track down your lost articles and that you were able to get your medications filled if they didn't turn up in time. Please keep in touch with us and let us know how things progress.*

*As a side note I'm sorry your comments got lost in that poop-storm of bigoted,  racist posts that have NO place in the current situation.*


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .


OMG I am so glad you and your family are ok,my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry you and your family had to go through this and please be safe and come back to us soon. I will be praying and watching for your safe return. BIG BIG tearful hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .


WOW!  I'm so happy that you and the family are ok. I can't even imagine what it must have been like. Keep telling your story. It helps to let it out. 

One of DH's co workers was there too and as they ran they actually used the phone to record a video. Never in a million years would I waste time recording while running for my life.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .



Oh geez!  I am so glad you guys are all okay.  I can't imagine the trauma you are going through!


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .



Thank goodness you and your family are ok. Hope your mom's ankle has a speedy recovery. I can't imagine what I would do if that happens to me. Prayers to everyone whose life gets affected by this horrible incident. Have a safe trip home!


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .


OMGosh
I can only imagine how you feel still after all that. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## ottawamom

Safe travels home pigletto. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I can't wait to be home and back to collecting airmiles with all of you . Still planning to go to Disney but I don't think I can go back in an airport for a long time , so we will drive .



So glad you all are ok. I am flying to FLL on Saturday for a cruise and this has me very scared. I am imagining that security will be extra high and hoping for that too. I cannot imagine what it was like for you.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I got an email from Safeway, that they are now linking " my offers " to my AM card.  I guess no more of the flyers coming in the mail.  I do like some of the offers they give me.  Some are not too great.  Guess I will have to watch and keep an eye on what they are offering for the week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid Jan 9 - 12th*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> Hello airmiles buddies . We are still in Florida after a terrible ordeal at the Fort Lauderdale airport ( were supposed to be back Friday ) . You can read my account of that here
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-13
> 
> And on this page
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fll-airport-shooting-today-at-1-pm-9-wounded.3569680/page-15
> 
> I'm so glad you and your family made it home.  I can't even begin to imagine the fear and terror you felt.  I hope you all get the attention you all need to get past this.
> Hopefully getting all your items left behind is smooth without many tangles.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Rexall - had the Spend $40 get 60 Airmiles on my Load and Go app, plus received the email for the additional Spend $40 get 60, picked up a few things that were on the app as well. Spent $75.73 and received a total of 168 Airmiles!! 

We're going to WDW in February 2018 and have been saving enough Airmiles for five of the 5-day passes - only need 172 more Airmiles!!!!  Sooo close!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Rexall - had the Spend $40 get 60 Airmiles on my Load and Go app, plus received the email for the additional Spend $40 get 60, picked up a few things that were on the app as well. Spent $75.73 and received a total of 168 Airmiles!!
> 
> We're going to WDW in February 2018 and have been saving enough Airmiles for five of the 5-day passes - only need 172 more Airmiles!!!!  Sooo close!!


*Just noticed your post count ....  to both the DISboards and the AM hunt! I'm glad you mentioned using the email coupon because i haven't bothered trying to once i was pushed to the STUPID Load n Go (i don't have a smartphone so really hard to be sure i use them!) because it says on the coupon it can't be combined. You can bet I'm trying that tomorrow!*

*I would recommend you order as many of the passes as you have the miles for NOW. It's been known to happen that rewards will disappear without warning or increase in the amount of miles needed. The universal Orlando tickets were missing from the site for about 10 days. *


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just noticed your post count ....  to both the DISboards and the AM hunt! I'm glad you mentioned using the email coupon because i haven't bothered trying to once i was pushed to the STUPID Load n Go (i don't have a smartphone so really hard to be sure i use them!) because it says on the coupon it can't be combined. You can bet I'm trying that tomorrow!*
> 
> *I would recommend you order as many of the passes as you have the miles for NOW. It's been known to happen that rewards will disappear without warning or increase in the amount of miles needed. The universal Orlando tickets were missing from the site for about 10 days. *



Thanks for the warm welcome! I've 'lurked' here for a few years and finally decided to sign up, lol. 

I didn't think the bonus offers could be combined, but my Rexall takes the coupons every time. I use the card at the cash register, I don't show them the app, maybe that's why? 

Good call on ordering the passes now, I'm ordering right away!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I've 'lurked' here for a few years and finally decided to sign up, lol.
> 
> I didn't think the bonus offers could be combined, but my Rexall takes the coupons every time. I use the card at the cash register, I don't show them the app, maybe that's why?
> 
> Good call on ordering the passes now, I'm ordering right away!


*I can't even show them the APP, can't download it my phone is DUMB  I do load the offers on my card and for a couple of weeks i could pull them up on my Kindle and save them but a forced update to that device has rendered the website USELESS!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Rexall - had the Spend $40 get 60 Airmiles on my Load and Go app, plus received the email for the additional Spend $40 get 60, picked up a few things that were on the app as well. Spent $75.73 and received a total of 168 Airmiles!!
> 
> We're going to WDW in February 2018 and have been saving enough Airmiles for five of the 5-day passes - only need 172 more Airmiles!!!!  Sooo close!!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't even show them the APP, can't download it my phone is DUMB  I do load the offers on my card and for a couple of weeks i could pull them up on my Kindle and save them but a forced update to that device has rendered the website USELESS!!*



Crud - that sucks. Good luck tomorrow!!
Ps - just ordered four of the 5-day passes! I'm hoping to get enough Airmiles by the end of this coming weekend to be able to order the 5th (if they post fast enough). I'll still need to save for a 6th pass, but that person is a US citizen, so I can purchase their pass until after the 25% deal ends.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for all the good wishes everyone. We will definitely be ok but we are fragile right now and desperately want to be home. We all just need our routine and familiar people and places back. We recovered most of our checked luggage. It's just my husbands that is lost right now. The items left behind when we fled are going to take alot more time. I"ll be happy to see any of it again. I'm just trying to chew this elephant one bite at a time.

We had decided before all of this to go back to our plan of a late August Disney trip as my youngest brother and his girlfriend will be going at the same time. So I think I'll will be buying one Disney ticket before the 25% off deal ends. That will leave me about 6 months to earn the final 5 day Disney ticket ( I already have two airmiles tickets).
I think I will sit in the hotel room and look at Rexall and Sobey's flyers online to see if there is anything worth going to get Wednesday.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't think the Load N Go you have to show the app, just have them loaded to your card. I got both the loaded and a bonus offer a couple weeks ago, that was a nice shopping day  I like the fact I don't have to print stuff, like with Sobeys. Metro is annoying because the coupons don't get loaded, you still have to remember to show them. I keep hoping Metro will end up on the load and go app too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from my Rexall hunt ... did a bang up job thanks to @kerreyn 's comment that the coupon can be combined with the Load n Go offers!*
*Needed Robaxacet on hand for our upcoming trip (eeeek 1 week from today we'll already BE THERE!) -- on sale plus had a coupon AND buy 2 get 30 AM*
*That sale -- $65.98 ---153 AM*

*Next sale -- needed some cough tablets for hubby -- on sale, had coupon AND bonus miles (plus a Load n Go offer i didn't know i had!)*
*Hand cream in travel sizes -- on sale and bonus miles*
*chapstick for hubby since santa forgot (oops) -- on sale and bonus miles *

*That sale -- $40.10 (even the cashier was impressed with my ability to hit the mark!) ---83 AM*

*On my wander thru the store i noticed hubby's uber $$antiperspirant is on promotion again gang (Drysol) buy 2 get 27 AM me thinks?? Heading back later to get that as well!*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Back from my Rexall hunt ... did a bang up job thanks to @kerreyn 's comment that the coupon can be combined with the Load n Go offers!*
> *Needed Robaxacet on hand for our upcoming trip (eeeek 1 week from today we'll already BE THERE!) -- on sale plus had a coupon AND buy 2 get 30 AM*
> *That sale -- $65.98 ---153 AM*
> 
> *Next sale -- needed some cough tablets for hubby -- on sale, had coupon AND bonus miles (plus a Load n Go offer i didn't know i had!)*
> *Hand cream in travel sizes -- on sale and bonus miles*
> *chapstick for hubby since santa forgot (oops) -- on sale and bonus miles *
> 
> *That sale -- $40.10 (even the cashier was impressed with my ability to hit the mark!) ---83 AM*
> 
> *On my wander thru the store i noticed hubby's uber $$ anti-antiperspirant is on promotion again gang (Drysol) buy 2 get 27 AM me thinks?? Heading back later to get that as well!*



Fantastic!!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up Jan 12-18 2017
quality of the pictures is poor-just barely readable.(photos shots)
Last page in flyer
Kraft peanut butter/Kraft Jam/Cracker barrel cheese buy 3 at $3.99 each get 30 bonus airmiles
Diana or Bulls Eye BBQ Sauce or Kraft salad dressings ---buy 3 at $2.99 each get 30 bonus airmiles

McCain deep and delicious desserts
Page 21
$4.99 each
buy 2 at $4.99 get 10 bonus airmiles

Jan 12 to Jan 18
Get 50 Bonus airmiles when you use your cash miles (95) (min $10.00) towards purchase.( Page 3)

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-12-to-18/single/20


----------



## bababear_50

Disney sends me an email saying you can book your FP+
and this is the message I've been getting all evening!
I guess they want me to just "Let It go"!

Whoops!
We are unable to put this page together right now, so please try again later.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My neighbourhood Sobeys has been having their "Grand Reopening" the last few weeks, which has included Air Miles deals   Two weeks ago it was spend $150, get 100 miles, last week 15x miles over $100, and this week the spend $150 get 100 deal again. Yay!  Lawton's Drug has get 95 miles, spend $35 on Our Compliments products! Plus, the My Offers through Sobeys.

I need about 400 miles to get our last US 2-day pass, so with those two deals, I would be 200 miles away.

I think I might change DH's account to a Cash account vs Dream.  I get the better deals on flights with my BMO World Elite card and travel certificates in the Cash program are the same for everyone.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Disney sends me an email saying you can book your FP+
> and this is the message I've been getting all evening!
> I guess they want me to just "Let It go"!
> 
> Whoops!
> We are unable to put this page together right now, so please try again later.



I was reading on another thread that others were having similar difficulties.  Have you tried clearing your cookies and cache? Failing that try another browser and see if you can get through. (That is if you need to make Fastpass+ selections now and they haven't just sent you that email in error also)


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Rexall - had the Spend $40 get 60 Airmiles on my Load and Go app, plus received the email for the additional Spend $40 get 60, picked up a few things that were on the app as well. Spent $75.73 and received a total of 168 Airmiles!!
> 
> We're going to WDW in February 2018 and have been saving enough Airmiles for five of the 5-day passes - only need 172 more Airmiles!!!!  Sooo close!!


I second the Duck, order what you can now, you never know when they are going up or disappear. Also if your going in Feb, you want to make sure that you  get them in time. You will miss out on the 60 days for FP but in Feb you shouldnt need too many. Good luck and welcome aboard the AM roller-coaster.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I followed Ottawamom's advice and was able to book the Fast Passes. Thanks Hon
Airmiles just posted from my Sobeys buy and I was able to get the last Disney Pass I needed.YEAH!!!
Now onto restocking the near empty supply.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

mort1331 said:


> I second the Duck, order what you can now, you never know when they are going up or disappear. Also if your going in Feb, you want to make sure that you  get them in time. You will miss out on the 60 days for FP but in Feb you shouldnt need too many. Good luck and welcome aboard the AM roller-coaster.



Thanks! I ordered 4passes, and only need another 310 for the 5th! Woot!!
We're not going until February 2018, so still good on the FP!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes everyone. We will definitely be ok but we are fragile right now and desperately want to be home. We all just need our routine and familiar people and places back. We recovered most of our checked luggage. It's just my husbands that is lost right now. The items left behind when we fled are going to take alot more time. I"ll be happy to see any of it again. I'm just trying to chew this elephant one bite at a time.
> 
> We had decided before all of this to go back to our plan of a late August Disney trip as my youngest brother and his girlfriend will be going at the same time. So I think I'll will be buying one Disney ticket before the 25% off deal ends. That will leave me about 6 months to earn the final 5 day Disney ticket ( I already have two airmiles tickets).
> I think I will sit in the hotel room and look at Rexall and Sobey's flyers online to see if there is anything worth going to get Wednesday.



Just back and read your posts about your ordeal.  Hugs to you all and glad you are ok!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sad I won't be following this thread for AM for Disney Deals.....lol.  But I need to rack up the points for the travel my daughter needs to do for her sports stuff in the upcoming couple of years.  So will still be here!


----------



## ottawamom

Sobey's flyer is up.  They actually have some deals for once in a long time.

Buy 6 get 75AM on things like grill'ems, Octoberfest sausages etc.
Greenfield meat products buy 2 get 40AM
Dare cookies buy 2 @1.99 get 10AM
Bick's pickles 3.99 get 10AM
Various Kraft products buy 3 get 25AM

Not a fabulous selection but better than it has been in Ontario recently.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Sobey's flyer is up.  They actually have some deals for once in a long time.
> 
> Buy 6 get 75AM on things like grill'ems, Octoberfest sausages etc.
> Greenfield meat products buy 2 get 40AM
> Dare cookies buy 2 @1.99 get 10AM
> Bick's pickles 3.99 get 10AM
> Various Kraft products buy 3 get 25AM
> 
> Not a fabulous selection but better than it has been in Ontario recently.


That does look better than it has been. Between that and the Spend $50 get 100 AM at Rexall, I should be able to get 250 airmiles this weekend with little effort.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Metro flyer is a tad easier to see on their own site now! This week's offer is use 95 cash AM and get 50 AM (not just the weekend this time so if you have some miles sitting in your cash account you can do this several times)*
* Metro Ontario Flyer Jan 12 - 18 *


----------



## Silvermist999

Ugh! I just spent $40 at rexall yesterday, now they have the 100AM for $50 starting tomorrow....any ideas what to buy?  We made a last minute decision to go back to WDW this year, I'm short one 5day pass!!

What do you all buy there...if only my kids were still in diapers, lol.


----------



## pigletto

So due to our ordeal the other day we've been given Jetblue credits. Between those and the points we have, we can fly to Orlando and back for free. I have Universal AP's that don't expire until October 30th 2017, and I have two of the four 5 day Disney tickets I need. I looked on Skyauction and could get a 2 bedroom at Sheraton Vistana for the week we are looking at for $500 USD. There is also Bonnet Creek for $1100. Both are very close, and we love the amenities and space. We just don't all fit well into a room onsite anymore, and love having a kitchen .We would stay onsite at Universal for 3 nights though. I will soon have enough credit card points for our car rental.
I plan to ask for a 5 day Disney pass for my birthday at the end of the month from my parents.
I could conceivably do this trip for 11 days for about $2800 USD ( 3 nights at Cabana Bay , Volcano Bay tickets (estimating $300) , Vistana and $1500 for food and spending money).
That's pretty amazing. I could probably even get it lower than that with AP hotel rates at Universal.
So I have six months to earn another 5 day Disney ticket. I will keep collecting beyond that to try and pay for an airport hotel as well, if we need one.

I'll make my Sobey's and Rexall lists this afternoon. Let the collecting begin.


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh! I just spent $40 at rexall yesterday, now they have the 100AM for $50 starting tomorrow....any ideas what to buy?  We made a last minute decision to go back to WDW this year, I'm short one 5day pass!!
> 
> What do you all buy there...if only my kids were still in diapers, lol.


All of my sons allergy meds in the fall (with coupons), Ibuprofen, cold medicines, make up for dd, milk and eggs, coffee when on sale, band aids, hair dye, sunscreen, bug spray, shampoo, deoderant, body wash, toothbrushes , toilet paper, kleenex etc. I find Rexall really overpriced so I shop the sale items, try to use coupons and buy items with bonus miles if they are a good price.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sooooooo green with envy...the nearest Rexall is 4.5 hours from me...and we usually only do one maybe 2 trips a year there.  And getting to stop there is never an option as we have other things to pick up and shop for.  It seems like the Am they reward are good


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> So due to our ordeal the other day we've been given Jetblue credits. Between those and the points we have, we can fly to Orlando and back for free. I have Universal AP's that don't expire until October 30th 2017, and I have two of the four 5 day Disney tickets I need. I looked on Skyauction and could get a 2 bedroom at Sheraton Vistana for the week we are looking at for $500 USD. There is also Bonnet Creek for $1100. Both are very close, and we love the amenities and space. We just don't all fit well into a room onsite anymore, and love having a kitchen .We would stay onsite at Universal for 3 nights though. I will soon have enough credit card points for our car rental.
> I plan to ask for a 5 day Disney pass for my birthday at the end of the month from my parents.
> I could conceivably do this trip for 11 days for about $2800 USD ( 3 nights at Cabana Bay , Volcano Bay tickets (estimating $300) , Vistana and $1500 for food and spending money).
> That's pretty amazing. I could probably even get it lower than that with AP hotel rates at Universal.
> So I have six months to earn another 5 day Disney ticket. I will keep collecting beyond that to try and pay for an airport hotel as well, if we need one.
> 
> I'll make my Sobey's and Rexall lists this afternoon. Let the collecting begin.



Welcome back!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Ugh! I just spent $40 at rexall yesterday, now they have the 100AM for $50 starting tomorrow....any ideas what to buy?  We made a last minute decision to go back to WDW this year, I'm short one 5day pass!!
> 
> What do you all buy there...if only my kids were still in diapers, lol.



*Ooh the Duck loves an Airmiles challenge *
*Pull up the Rexall flyer and filter it to highlight the Airmiles offers Click on the Promotions at the top and select Loyalty*
*THEN (and this is paramount) go to the store ALONE and prepared to spend some time wandering with your calculator clutched firmly in hand and a determined look that will strike fear in the other shoppers  (seriously you don't want to feel rushed!)*
*Here's what i would buy:*
*Glide Dental floss & Scope -- 2.99 ea buy 2 get 6 AM*
*1 toothbrush for every person travelling -- swipe and save -- .99 each (assuming you have 2 kids) *
*Imodium** instant dissolve tabs (they really DO work) on *sale* 19.99 buy 1 get 5 AM
Disney Bandaids -- cute for those inevitable scrapes -- 3.99 buy 2 get 4 AM
Body scubby thingee -- .99 buy 3 get 3 AM (they always fall apart and i don't have a backup hiding)
(this is hard to assign a $ to due to the sale) Rexall sunscreen --25% off buy 2 get 10 AM
Rexall cough & cold products -- 25 % off spend $25.00 get 25 AM (if i didn't need the Imodium I'd buy these -- better return on AM anyway)
PLUS i'd spend some time in the snack aisle and get a bunch of their products that i've discovered are a little TOO yummy  lots of extra AM on these (i always grab 2 of the cheapest i can use if my sale doesn't quite meet the mark -- if i need them add them to the order, if not, I "unshop" them)
Eggs --- only 1.99 no AM but cheaper than the grocery store!
Black Diamond cheese -- large block --4.99 that is less than our grocery store this week
 SO a sale including the Imodium --$52.85 (i'd be getting 2 cheese and NO sunscreen) and earn 110 AM*
*A Sale including the cough and cold stuff --$ 50.89 (again no sunscreen) and earn 135 AM

I don't see a lot of stuff that's "on sale" enough for me to put together more than 1 sale but if i needed some of the Rexall products i *might* be able to squeeze out another 50.00*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That day your hubby goes to Rexall withOUT you*

*That day you go withOUT him *
**
*That day you go WITH him and try to school him in the fine art of working the system (only bought 2 things!)*


----------



## bababear_50

Welcome Back Pigletto!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Welcome home @pigletto  hope things are starting to settle down for you. Glad to hear you're planning another trip -- sounds like a lot of fun!*


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland flyer
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
I may pick up some KD (Kraft dinner 1.69 each --buy 3 boxes get 25 airmiles.)
$5.07 = 25 airmiles
Cookies and maybe some milk
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just got an email from AM. Bonus offer of 75AM when I use $20 Cash Miles in a single transaction.  Someone should have told them Metro has an flyer offer of get 50AM when you use $10 Cash AM(95AM) in a single transaction (one transaction per day).

I love it when the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder to everyone that if a loaded offer at Sobey's doesn't work call them.  There is a 1-800# on the website and they will make it right.  I just had a loaded offer for 20% off a product.  The product was part of another promotion so the saving of $ didn't post on my receipt.  I was at home when I looked at the receipt re the $ savings.  Called them up and they gave me AM for the savings I didn't get on my receipt. (I'm happier about that anyway)

Bottom line is I wasn't going back to the store for $2.25 but a quick phone call got me 25AM. (Win-win all around)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I do this a lot.  Sometimes they won't post if I have multiple paper coupons from air miles or vice versa.  I always check my receipt at the cash and if there is an issue, I just go to the customer service desk they override it and add them for me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 274 miles, spent $200.  Pretty good weekend for me.


----------



## shaynar

Can someone explain to me how rexall works with airmiles? I went yesterday to spend my $50 and I purchased items with air miles offers but only ended up with the 100 for the $50.


----------



## ottawamom

shaynar said:


> Can someone explain to me how rexall works with airmiles? I went yesterday to spend my $50 and I purchased items with air miles offers but only ended up with the 100 for the $50.



Usually Rexall is pretty good with awarding AM automatically. As a general rule the offers are buy 2 get "X" AM.  Were you purchasing multiples of the required items?  If so, I would go back to the store and have the store Manager "Make it right" for you. They should be willing to do this. Don't bother calling their Customer Service department, it's useless.


----------



## shaynar

ottawamom said:


> Usually Rexall is pretty good with awarding AM automatically. As a general rule the offers are buy 2 get "X" AM.  Were you purchasing multiples of the required items?  If so, I would go back to the store and have the store Manager "Make it right" for you. They should be willing to do this. Don't bother calling their Customer Service department, it's useless.



Yes! Almost everything I bought was buy 2 get X airmiles and I didn't get any of them. I figured that they were just not "stackable". I'll have to go back now...


----------



## Silvermist999

Ok I don't often take advantage of these bonus air miles offers, so I couldn't believe how easily I racked up those miles at Sobeys and Rexall today!  Even my DH was impressed when I showed him the receipts, lol.  I spent $116.40 and got 294 AM!!

Thanks to both pigletto and Donald - my hero for your tips!!!


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> Ok I don't often take advantage of these bonus air miles offers, so I couldn't believe how easily I racked up those miles at Sobeys and Rexall today!  Even my DH was impressed when I showed him the receipts, lol.  I spent $116.40 and got 294 AM!!
> 
> Thanks to both pigletto and Donald - my hero for your tips!!!


That's great!!! You will find the best deals in this thread. Everyone is so great about sharing their ideas. If something doesn't seem like a good deal to you, there's always a new one the next week .

I had to pass on airmiles this weekend because FedEx was supposed to deliver the personal effects we left behind when we fled the  Fort Lauderdale airport (keys, wallets, carry ons,  identification etc) but didn't show up yesterday. I imagine it's coming Monday. I'm not too worried. I was afraid I would never see any of it again, so waiting one more day won't hurt.
Actually.. as I was typing this I realized I have the app on my phone... can I just show the card on my app to the Rexall cashier? I've never done that before but it says I can scan it.
Look at me.. I'm missing everything in my wallet and I'm worried about the airmiles card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )*
*I've been trying to keep on top of the new deals/flyer dates in the thread title and 1st post but AKK my last minute plans have gotten the best of me. We need to make one of our first stops after we get the rental car (thanks Airmiles) somewhere to get a phone for me. I added time to my ROAM Sim card before i *tried* to charge the phone i use in the States, yeah DEAD. The phone  I use here is NOT un-lockable and after far too much running around the city yesterday to find an unlocked phone, decided to pick up one somewhere in Lake Buena Vista, wish me luck on THAT one. *
*
Once we've checked in on Tuesday we'll be heading to Disney Springs to upgrade our tickets (Thanks Airmiles!), hubby to, we think, a 6 or 7 day Hopper and mine to an AP. Crunched the numbers and since we decided we will be getting Memory Maker anyway because our kids and their wives  are joining us for a week (thanks mom for my birthday/christmas present of US cash) the extra $25.00 between the hopper and AP  is a no-brainer. We'll make good use of the discounts on food and merchandise.*

*Thanks for all the help and suggestions that allowed us to not only get the airport hotel, 2 5 day passes (thought that would be enough ..WRONG), 2 separate car rentals (worked out cheaper that way as well as allowing us to get a larger car for when the kids descend on us) passes to Universal BUT almost an extra 3800 AM in our account. I'll do my best to keep my eye on the thread to provide whatever help i can, see you in February my fellow hunters!  *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )*
> *I've been trying to keep on top of the new deals/flyer dates in the thread title and 1st post but AKK my last minute plans have gotten the best of me. We need to make one of our first stops after we get the rental car (thanks Airmiles) somewhere to get a phone for me. I added time to my ROAM Sim card before i *tried* to charge the phone i use in the States, yeah DEAD. The phone  I use here is NOT un-lockable and after far too much running around the city yesterday to find an unlocked phone, decided to pick up one somewhere in Lake Buena Vista, wish me luck on THAT one. *
> 
> *Once we've checked in on Tuesday we'll be heading to Disney Springs to upgrade our tickets (Thanks Airmiles!), hubby to, we think, a 6 or 7 day Hopper and mine to an AP. Crunched the numbers and since we decided we will be getting Memory Maker anyway because our kids and their wives  are joining us for a week (thanks mom for my birthday/christmas present of US cash) the extra $25.00 between the hopper and AP  is a no-brainer. We'll make good use of the discounts on food and merchandise.*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help and suggestions that allowed us to not only get the airport hotel, 2 5 day passes (thought that would be enough ..WRONG), 2 separate car rentals (worked out cheaper that way as well as allowing us to get a larger car for when the kids descend on us) passes to Universal BUT almost an extra 3800 AM in our account. I'll do my best to keep my eye on the thread to provide whatever help i can, see you in February my fellow hunters!  *



Have a magical trip!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )*
> *I've been trying to keep on top of the new deals/flyer dates in the thread title and 1st post but AKK my last minute plans have gotten the best of me. We need to make one of our first stops after we get the rental car (thanks Airmiles) somewhere to get a phone for me. I added time to my ROAM Sim card before i *tried* to charge the phone i use in the States, yeah DEAD. The phone  I use here is NOT un-lockable and after far too much running around the city yesterday to find an unlocked phone, decided to pick up one somewhere in Lake Buena Vista, wish me luck on THAT one. *
> 
> *Once we've checked in on Tuesday we'll be heading to Disney Springs to upgrade our tickets (Thanks Airmiles!), hubby to, we think, a 6 or 7 day Hopper and mine to an AP. Crunched the numbers and since we decided we will be getting Memory Maker anyway because our kids and their wives  are joining us for a week (thanks mom for my birthday/christmas present of US cash) the extra $25.00 between the hopper and AP  is a no-brainer. We'll make good use of the discounts on food and merchandise.*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help and suggestions that allowed us to not only get the airport hotel, 2 5 day passes (thought that would be enough ..WRONG), 2 separate car rentals (worked out cheaper that way as well as allowing us to get a larger car for when the kids descend on us) passes to Universal BUT almost an extra 3800 AM in our account. I'll do my best to keep my eye on the thread to provide whatever help i can, see you in February my fellow hunters!  *


I am so excited for you!!!! I hope you all have a fantastic time and I wish you safe travels and sunshine. We will hold down the fort and keep up the chatter until you get back. Bon Voyage!


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip! Perfect time of the year for a southern getaway.


----------



## bababear_50

Have the Best trip ever Jacqueline!
Just the thought of sunny, warm Disney weather makes me so happy!





Big Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Have an amazing time @Donald - my hero!  We're in countdown mode here, attempting DL for the first time in February, hoping for some of the sunshine you mention


----------



## pigletto

I am back from Sobey's and Rexall. Rexall scanned my card on my phone app with no problem. Sobey's couldn't scan but I showed them the phone and they typed in my airmiles card number.
There were some pretty good deals for stocking up at Sobey's. So while I miss the Jamie Oliver meal deals, this was on par with the miles I was getting every week up until November when everything dried up at Sobey's.
I spent $121.65 combined at Rexall and Sobey's and earned 307 airmiles.  I also received a coupon (it was on a card) for 40 airmiles every time you spend $25 at Rexall that is good until January 22nd, and a $5 off $25 on my receipt. Those two can't be combined though. I also doubt I'll go back this week at all. I have what I need.
Not a bad haul and I'm back in the airmiles game and working toward the next ticket for the August trip!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Donald - my hero  have a fantastic trip!! And let us know how all your upgrades went!


----------



## bababear_50

I also made a quick trip to Rexall Pharmacy.
spent $50.13 and picked up 100 bonus points,
40 extra bonus points from the little card (spend $25.00 get 40 bonus points )
and 8 bonus points for some moisturizing cream.
Total 148 bonus points,,,not too shabby!
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

For those that have used AM for a car rental, how did you go about it? I'm clearly missing something on the AM site.


----------



## Debbie

Have a great time, Jacqueline! Enjoy the fruits of your Air Miles labours!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> For those that have used AM for a car rental, how did you go about it? I'm clearly missing something on the AM site.


*SURE! I'll do a bunch of screen captures for you to follow along with *
*I find it easiest to scroll to the very bottom of the home page till you see this and click on the word TRAVEL*
**
*This page will pop up Click on the CAR RENTALS section*
**
*This window will then pop up on the right of your screen Fill in the information and hit FIND CARS*
**
*I've found that it requires some fine-tuning to pick the location you want and the type of car (often pull up the site for the car rental themselves to compare) and also play around with dates and times -- my upcoming trip i saved significant # of miles by creating 2 one-week rentals with overlapping pick-up and drop-off times. Even moving my pick-up time one hour on one day was a difference of 500 miles. I still find this is a great use of my miles even if it does take a bit of time to tweak the offers.*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )*
> *I've been trying to keep on top of the new deals/flyer dates in the thread title and 1st post but AKK my last minute plans have gotten the best of me. We need to make one of our first stops after we get the rental car (thanks Airmiles) somewhere to get a phone for me. I added time to my ROAM Sim card before i *tried* to charge the phone i use in the States, yeah DEAD. The phone  I use here is NOT un-lockable and after far too much running around the city yesterday to find an unlocked phone, decided to pick up one somewhere in Lake Buena Vista, wish me luck on THAT one. *
> 
> *Once we've checked in on Tuesday we'll be heading to Disney Springs to upgrade our tickets (Thanks Airmiles!), hubby to, we think, a 6 or 7 day Hopper and mine to an AP. Crunched the numbers and since we decided we will be getting Memory Maker anyway because our kids and their wives  are joining us for a week (thanks mom for my birthday/christmas present of US cash) the extra $25.00 between the hopper and AP  is a no-brainer. We'll make good use of the discounts on food and merchandise.*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help and suggestions that allowed us to not only get the airport hotel, 2 5 day passes (thought that would be enough ..WRONG), 2 separate car rentals (worked out cheaper that way as well as allowing us to get a larger car for when the kids descend on us) passes to Universal BUT almost an extra 3800 AM in our account. I'll do my best to keep my eye on the thread to provide whatever help i can, see you in February my fellow hunters!  *



Have a fantastic time!!


----------



## kerreyn

Also - ordered our 5th and final 25% off 5 day pass today! Now I'm working on a "regular" 5 day pass for a non-Canadian resident (won't purchase until the sale is over), and three 2 day Universal Studios passes!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So THIS has just happened*
**
*Anyone remember WestJet screwing up our flights so we had to alter our plans by 2 days?? (@mort1331 you SHOULD!) yeah, well i neglected to update our travel insurance to reflect that change and now we had NOTHING to cover tomorrow's flight. Hubby's gonna be really happy we chose to spend some Airmiles to stay overnight at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson --- perhaps he jinxed it by saying "i don't want to drive into the airport during rush hour in a winter storm"*

*I checked their flight schedule and there are no other direct flights, all of the others have lengthy layovers making the trip anywhere from 6 - 13 hours*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *SURE! I'll do a bunch of screen captures for you to follow along with *
> *I find it easiest to scroll to the very bottom of the home page till you see this and click on the word TRAVEL*
> *View attachment 215291*
> *This page will pop up Click on the CAR RENTALS section*
> *View attachment 215292*
> *This window will then pop up on the right of your screen Fill in the information and hit FIND CARS*
> *View attachment 215294*
> *I've found that it requires some fine-tuning to pick the location you want and the type of car (often pull up the site for the car rental themselves to compare) and also play around with dates and times -- my upcoming trip i saved significant # of miles by creating 2 one-week rentals with overlapping pick-up and drop-off times. Even moving my pick-up time one hour on one day was a difference of 500 miles. I still find this is a great use of my miles even if it does take a bit of time to tweak the offers.*


Thank you...that took a bit of work to put together and I'm sure you're busy getting ready to go away.  I just went through it and it's showing me 5000+ miles for my rental.  I will go back and play around a little more but no way am I spending that many hard earned miles on a rental. I look at it as the equivalent of nearly 2 park passes so that's just too much money for a rental.  I'm trying to put together a trip for March Break and I'm going to need to pull a rabbit out of a hat to make this work.


----------



## cow81

Donald - my hero said:


> *SURE! I'll do a bunch of screen captures for you to follow along with *
> *I find it easiest to scroll to the very bottom of the home page till you see this and click on the word TRAVEL*
> *View attachment 215291*
> *This page will pop up Click on the CAR RENTALS section*
> *View attachment 215292*
> *This window will then pop up on the right of your screen Fill in the information and hit FIND CARS*
> *View attachment 215294*
> *I've found that it requires some fine-tuning to pick the location you want and the type of car (often pull up the site for the car rental themselves to compare) and also play around with dates and times -- my upcoming trip i saved significant # of miles by creating 2 one-week rentals with overlapping pick-up and drop-off times. Even moving my pick-up time one hour on one day was a difference of 500 miles. I still find this is a great use of my miles even if it does take a bit of time to tweak the offers.*


Thanks for the hints to save AM. I was wondering the logistics of 2 one week rentals - I assume it was for the same car for the 2 weeks. Last year I enquired about adding on to an existing AM reservation for car rental using AM & was told that I wouldn't be able to do this as had to be physically in original rental location to sign the paperwork.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just picked up my 2nd 5-Day WDW pass with AM!! So grateful to this forum for enabling me to collect that much faster!!! Now I have a year to save for our Universal Orlando passes!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I agree. I would have never known about the bonus 2000 miles with AMEX, etc without these boards.  I'm officially less than 200 miles away from our last pass needed (3 5-day WDW and 3 2-day US) and I only really started "crazy collecting" (DH used to say this, lol) since May 2016.

Then I can start to just hoard miles for the next 10 months and decide if using them for flights is worth it (or just pay for them out right).

What did we do before the Internet? lol


----------



## Silvermist999

Ok, here's a coupon I just got from Rexall...60 AM for $40!
I'm pretty sure it'll work with that spend $25 get 40AM card, even tho it says you can't in the coupon.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Jan16/JAN16-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf


----------



## tgropp

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )
> 
> 
> Donald - my hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (Thanks Airmiles  )
> I've been trying to keep on top of the new deals/flyer dates in the thread title and 1st post but AKK my last minute plans have gotten the best of me. We need to make one of our first stops after we get the rental car (thanks Airmiles) somewhere to get a phone for me. I added time to my ROAM Sim card before i *tried* to charge the phone i use in the States, yeah DEAD. The phone  I use here is NOT un-lockable and after far too much running around the city yesterday to find an unlocked phone, decided to pick up one somewhere in Lake Buena Vista, wish me luck on THAT one.
> 
> Once we've checked in on Tuesday we'll be heading to Disney Springs to upgrade our tickets (Thanks Airmiles!), hubby to, we think, a 6 or 7 day Hopper and mine to an AP. Crunched the numbers and since we decided we will be getting Memory Maker anyway because our kids and their wives  are joining us for a week (thanks mom for my birthday/christmas present of US cash) the extra $25.00 between the hopper and AP  is a no-brainer. We'll make good use of the discounts on food and merchandise.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions that allowed us to not only get the airport hotel, 2 5 day passes (thought that would be enough ..WRONG), 2 separate car rentals (worked out cheaper that way as well as allowing us to get a larger car for when the kids descend on us) passes to Universal BUT almost an extra 3800 AM in our account. I'll do my best to keep my eye on the thread to provide whatever help i can, see you in February my fellow hunters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes everyone. We will definitely be ok but we are fragile right now and desperately want to be home. We all just need our routine and familiar people and places back. We recovered most of our checked luggage. It's just my husbands that is lost right now. The items left behind when we fled are going to take alot more time. I"ll be happy to see any of it again. I'm just trying to chew this elephant one bite at a time.
> 
> We had decided before all of this to go back to our plan of a late August Disney trip as my youngest brother and his girlfriend will be going at the same time. So I think I'll will be buying one Disney ticket before the 25% off deal ends. That will leave me about 6 months to earn the final 5 day Disney ticket ( I already have two airmiles tickets).
> I think I will sit in the hotel room and look at Rexall and Sobey's flyers online to see if there is anything worth going to get Wednesday.



Glad to hear you are home safe and sound and that you are planning another trip...I just want to point out that if any of your passports were out of your control during this ordeal, you might want to contact your local passport office to see if they will need to be replaced.  I know the airport hired a third party to inventory all items left behind but you just never know with identity theft and all.  I would also contact your bank to see if your credit/debit cards need to be replaced.


----------



## pigletto

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Glad to hear you are home safe and sound and that you are planning another trip...I just want to point out that if any of your passports were out of your control during this ordeal, you might want to contact your local passport office to see if they will need to be replaced.  I know the airport hired a third party to inventory all items left behind but you just never know with identity theft and all.  I would also contact your bank to see if your credit/debit cards need to be replaced.


Thank you. 
We've been chasing our things all week and the latest is that they are being held at Toronto airport and we have to go and do a self declaration to get them released to us. Only dd's passport was left behind. I ran with my purse, but my wallet fell out. I have the passports for the rest of us. Just nothing from our wallets. We have been watching our accounts, not wanting to have to replace everything. I've also put fraud detection on my credit score account so I can watch for anything unusual.
We replaced our debit card so that we had access to money. I agree, I'll need to keep a close eye on our accounts for quite some time.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Thank you.
> We've been chasing our things all week and the latest is that they are being held at Toronto airport and we have to go and do a self declaration to get them released to us. Only dd's passport was left behind. I ran with my purse, but my wallet fell out. I have the passports for the rest of us. Just nothing from our wallets. We have been watching our accounts, not wanting to have to replace everything. I've also put fraud detection on my credit score account so I can watch for anything unusual.
> We replaced our debit card so that we had access to money. I agree, I'll need to keep a close eye on our accounts for quite some time.



I hope you are close enough to the Toronto airport that you can go and retrieve your items....that's good that it was only your daughter's passport...but again, you might want to look into replacing it for the sole reason of being out of your possession.  Good thinking to put the fraud detection on your credit score and watching for anything unusual.


----------



## tgropp

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe that our trip is almost here (pay no attention to my stupid ticker ..it's wrong!)We actually head to Toronto tomorrow late afternoon, staying in the Sheraton Gateway overnight (*



*Staying at the Gateway is always a family tradition before our vacation getaways. So convenient and relaxing. I like the fact that they always send you an email that for $50 you can upgrade to Club access. Great appetizers in the evening and a wonderful morning breakfast before your flight. Have fun !!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *So THIS has just happened*
> *View attachment 215346*
> *Anyone remember WestJet screwing up our flights so we had to alter our plans by 2 days?? (@mort1331 you SHOULD!) yeah, well i neglected to update our travel insurance to reflect that change and now we had NOTHING to cover tomorrow's flight. Hubby's gonna be really happy we chose to spend some Airmiles to stay overnight at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson --- perhaps he jinxed it by saying "i don't want to drive into the airport during rush hour in a winter storm"*
> 
> *I checked their flight schedule and there are no other direct flights, all of the others have lengthy layovers making the trip anywhere from 6 - 13 hours*


I wish you the best of luck Jacq. I am sorry I dont know what I can do on this end. Hope the worst is your delayed for a couple of hours. The freezing rain is just supposed to be for the early am and then clearing and getting warm. Enjoy the 2 weeks. Need to know how OKW is


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *So THIS has just happened*
> *View attachment 215346*
> *Anyone remember WestJet screwing up our flights so we had to alter our plans by 2 days?? (@mort1331 you SHOULD!) yeah, well i neglected to update our travel insurance to reflect that change and now we had NOTHING to cover tomorrow's flight. Hubby's gonna be really happy we chose to spend some Airmiles to stay overnight at the Sheraton Gateway in Pearson --- perhaps he jinxed it by saying "i don't want to drive into the airport during rush hour in a winter storm"*
> 
> *I checked their flight schedule and there are no other direct flights, all of the others have lengthy layovers making the trip anywhere from 6 - 13 hours*


Nooooooo!!!!I am crossing all my fingers and toes for you for safe and on time flights!


----------



## tinkerone

tgropp said:


> *Staying at the Gateway is always a family tradition before our vacation getaways. So convenient and relaxing. I like the fact that they always send you an email that for $50 you can upgrade to Club access. Great appetizers in the evening and a wonderful morning breakfast before your flight. Have fun !!*


I would love to know a little more about this hotel.  Do they have park and fly rates?  Is this the hotel that has the walkway from it to the terminal?  We are always looking for a handy park and fly when we go away.
TIA.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*SO the Duck and her loyal Pluto have landed and are currently pretending to sleep in a very very VERY musty room in the AllStar Music Resort! I called WestJet and they re-arranged our flights no charge since they had issued the travel advisory! I quickly went on-line to the DIsney site and booked this room for $78.00 for the one night! Called ME and confirmed our flight arrival time, finished packing like wild animals and left the house in jig time! Our parking went off without a hitch (so far can't recommend them highly enough --- for 104.00 valet parking for almost 3 full weeks), got to Pearson and couldn't believe how slick that was! To get thru security took 10 minutes and that was only because i was chosen for random swabbing and extra searching of my carry-ons. Customs was oh maybe 5 minutes if you push it, literally our easiest ever! *
*Flight was full and we had one of our bags gate checked straight thru to MCO, the flight to La Guardia was just under an hour but they were packed and we sat on the tarmac first in Pearson for 20 minutes and then again in New York for another almost 20. We then became *that couple* running thru the airport hearing "last call for Delta flight to Orlando, all passengers should be on the plane" they had already locked the door to the causeway and we barely had our butts in the seats before then shut the door and taxied  --- had been waiting for us because our bags were already on the plane!*

*Got to MCO early, wandered down to get our bags, giggling to the ME desk (I mean come on, we turned a freezing rain warning into an extra night at Disney !) Walked onto an empty but that left after 2 other people got on and drove away in under 10 minutes, this is shaping up to be an amazing trip so far. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone know if I can use VISA or Mastercard gift cards to pay for my taxes and fees for air miles flights?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *

@mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *


----------



## DizzyDis

Donald - my hero said:


> *This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *
> 
> @mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *



That sounds absolutely amazing and a fabulous way to start your trip!! Have so much fun, it is snowing here...


----------



## tgropp

tinkerone said:


> I would love to know a little more about this hotel.  Do they have park and fly rates?  Is this the hotel that has the walkway from it to the terminal?  We are always looking for a handy park and fly when we go away.
> TIA.




*This is the Sheraton hotel that is directly across from Terminal 3  (Has the overhead walkway) or a short subway car ride to the other Terminal and the pickup is right at the hotel. They have great park and fly rates if you stay on the weekend, Weekdays are too expensive. In December, I have a rate of $313.00 with 15 days parking and that is anywhere in Terminal 3 Parking lot. I usually go to the top and park right outside the hotel entrance but it is not covered so parking one level below is covered if so desired. Dress in shorts, cross over (indoors) to the terminal,  board the plane and arrive dressed for the weather when you land. The restaurant is very expensive though, that is why we opt for club level access for the extra $50*.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *
> 
> @mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *


I am so glad its going great for you, enjoy. Don't forget Dlux burgers in the Springs. Must hear all about the resort when you get back, we still have not stayed there but want to.
Hope the magic continues.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *
> 
> @mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *



Wonderful! Glad to hear of your magical start. More pixie dust coming!!

By the way, were you able to bridge the airmiles tickets at current gate prices? I am not sure whether I should get a discounted Canadian park ticket via CAA and upgrade it to annual pass or not.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *SO the Duck and her loyal Pluto have landed and are currently pretending to sleep in a very very VERY musty room in the AllStar Music Resort! I called WestJet and they re-arranged our flights no charge since they had issued the travel advisory! I quickly went on-line to the DIsney site and booked this room for $78.00 for the one night! Called ME and confirmed our flight arrival time, finished packing like wild animals and left the house in jig time! Our parking went off without a hitch (so far can't recommend them highly enough --- for 104.00 valet parking for almost 3 full weeks), got to Pearson and couldn't believe how slick that was! To get thru security took 10 minutes and that was only because i was chosen for random swabbing and extra searching of my carry-ons. Customs was oh maybe 5 minutes if you push it, literally our easiest ever! *
> *Flight was full and we had one of our bags gate checked straight thru to MCO, the flight to La Guardia was just under an hour but they were packed and we sat on the tarmac first in Pearson for 20 minutes and then again in New York for another almost 20. We then became *that couple* running thru the airport hearing "last call for Delta flight to Orlando, all passengers should be on the plane" they had already locked the door to the causeway and we barely had our butts in the seats before then shut the door and taxied  --- had been waiting for us because our bags were already on the plane!*
> 
> *Got to MCO early, wandered down to get our bags, giggling to the ME desk (I mean come on, we turned a freezing rain warning into an extra night at Disney !) Walked onto an empty but that left after 2 other people got on and drove away in under 10 minutes, this is shaping up to be an amazing trip so far. *


Yeah!!!!  so happy you were able to get to WDW...a day early!!!! Sad to hear about your musty room at ASMu....we are staying at ASMu in March...hope you have a fun time....say hi to Mickey from all of us!!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *
> 
> @mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *


woo hoo!!!!  I love it when rooms are ready early...it's nice to be able to get settled so you can start to enjoy the parks!!!!   I am also hoping to upgrade our 7 day tickets to one PH and one AP....for the upgrade did WDW use the current gate price or the Canadian price?  I'm trying to make sure I have everything worked out before our trip in March.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should.


This is fantastic!! I always find my room is ready early at WDW!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *This trip just keeps getting better and better! We've already been to Disney Springs and upgraded our tickets to a 7 day PH and an annual pass, at first the CM wanted to charge us more than i had expected but eventually we actually paid LESS than i thought we should. Decided to check into our resort so the hubby could ditch his work laptop and surprise it was READY!!! Only 11:30- that really shocked me. more details to follow *
> 
> @mort1331 *the room is beyond perfect, quiet, on the canal, 2nd floor and we don't need to move for the entire stay! *


Sounding like an awesome trip is in the works!


----------



## Debbie

Sailormoon2 said:


> This is fantastic!! I always find my room is ready early at WDW!


I wish! Ours is never ready! I take that back....once about 10 years ago, my room was ready. Sigh.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I wish! *Ours is never ready!* I take that back....once about 10 years ago, my room was ready. Sigh.


Same with us.  Last November they told us they would text when ready so we went off to Disney Springs.  At 7 p.m. we had had dinner and were very tired so I said to DH, lets just head back and see what is happening with this.  When we got to the resort the front desk said 'opps, your rooms been ready for a while but our system isn't working'.  I really didn't believe her however she gave us two fastpasses for anything so it took some of the pain away.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> I am so glad its going great for you, enjoy. Don't forget Dlux burgers in the Springs. Must hear all about the resort when you get back, we still have not stayed there but want to.
> Hope the magic continues.


*OMG!!! Those have to be THE. BEST. BURGERS. EVER!!! and the fries??? perfection (they even found me some malt vinegar when i asked because she noticed my CDN flag on my bag "you seem to like the brown kind, right?") The seasonal milkshake was orange creamsicle .. like seriously, my favourite flavour of anything! We will be going back for the many many MANY times, we split a burger and small fries and it was more than enough food. Bonus feature of this meal? They're one of the special 45th anniversary AP discount --- 20% off *



AngelDisney said:


> Wonderful! Glad to hear of your magical start. More pixie dust coming!!
> 
> By the way, were you able to bridge the airmiles tickets at current gate prices? I am not sure whether I should get a discounted Canadian park ticket via CAA and upgrade it to annual pass or not.



*I cashed in for our tickets over the summer and received the actual hard tickets and they were valued at the current gate price (note: we did NOT use them in a park yet -- no need to "activate and lock in the price" as was the urban myth for some time)I had done the math before we left home and knew exactly what each upgrade should cost. First go she quoted me waaaaaay too much, i just asked her nicely to please try again, took several tries till we were all happy  But the whole process took maybe 10 minutes and that's cause i dumped my credit card & ID and other various & sundry crap all over the floor *



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> woo hoo!!!!  I love it when rooms are ready early...it's nice to be able to get settled so you can start to enjoy the parks!!!!   I am also hoping to upgrade our 7 day tickets to one PH and one AP....for the upgrade did WDW use the current gate price or the Canadian price?  I'm trying to make sure I have everything worked out before our trip in March.


*When she first gave me a lower value for the ticket we were upgrading i asked if she was seeing them as CDN prices and the response was, "no ma'am, the system sees you as CDN but the tickets are at full value" I would just suggest you take your time before you leave home and have a firm dollar figure of what you expect to pay. If you are quoted a dollar figure that is larger than you expect simply ask for the CM to re-price for you, or to explain how they got to their figure. If you're still not happy simply walk away and try somewhere else.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *When she first gave me a lower value for the ticket we were upgrading i asked if she was seeing them as CDN prices and the response was, "no ma'am, the system sees you as CDN but the tickets are at full value" I would just suggest you take your time before you leave home and have a firm dollar figure of what you expect to pay. If you are quoted a dollar figure that is larger than you expect simply ask for the CM to re-price for you, or to explain how they got to their figure. If you're still not happy simply walk away and try somewhere else.*



Thanks for the advice! I will do that.


----------



## Aladora

The new Thrifty Foods Flyer is out for Jan 18-24 and the spend $75, get 95 AM is back! Some other good AM deals there as well, I think this is going to be a good AM week for me!


----------



## pigletto

Rexall and Sobeys are a letdown for me this week. I could probably squeak 75 miles out of Sobey's if I bought things I only sort of want.
I have a new plan though. Instead of doing that, I am only going to shop the really good deals for things I need. On airmiles weeks that are a dud, I will put an extra $25 into the vacation account.  That will keep me out of the stores which is a good thing.

I still have about 6 months to get to my ticket goal so I'm not worried that I won't make it. This method will mean extra cash for things like the airport hotel. It would be nice if I have the airmiles to cover that, but I can probably find a better deal by not using airmiles. For example the Duty Free has the night I need at Days Inn Buffalo airport for $75 American. That includes 10 days parking and breakfast. I'm not going to beat that with miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All right gang, Rexall has let me know there is a  10.00 coupon this weekend when you spend 30, i can't get the flyer to open and i'm too lazy to get out of bed and find the surface to do that  *

*Hope everyone is doing well and collecting those miles! @pigletto i think your reasoning over the airport hotel is spot on!*


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Rexall and Sobeys are a letdown for me this week. I could probably squeak 75 miles out of Sobey's if I bought things I only sort of want.
> I have a new plan though. Instead of doing that, I am only going to shop the really good deals for things I need.



Great strategy. I have to warn you though, I do this and it's been pretty dry for me. Aside from grocery items at Rexall with their stacked coupons, I'm accumulating at a snails pace.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have been burnt out after the Shop the Block thing and have not been collecting airmiles intentionally. I will check out Rexall. Sobey's and Foodland are disappointing lately. What is slower than snail??

Happy AM hunting everyone!


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> Great strategy. I have to warn you though, I do this and it's been pretty dry for me. Aside from grocery items at Rexall with their stacked coupons, I'm accumulating at a snails pace.


I think that's ok though. As much as I like the hunt, I don't want to end up spending extra money to get airmiles or the whole thing is pointless.  If it's not a good deal, then it's not worth me buying. It might just end up that I shop the gift card promos and some of the stock up items, and one or two Rexall events a month. That would still get me to my goal.  I might see what I can do with PC points this week .

One of my favourite things about airmiles has been hanging out in this thread, so I won't go anywhere .


----------



## bababear_50

Not much here for me at Sobeys this week....I might pick up some Franks Red Hot sauce for my sons
buy 2 at $3.99 get 25 bonus airmiles.
flyer link
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=888


Foodland has buy three Villaggio breads at 2.99 each and get 25 bonus airmiles,
flyer link

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-january-20-to-26/all

Rexall beauty Event sunday Jan 22
Flyer here
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
spend $50.00 get 100 bonus airmiles.

Free Rexall gift coupon of $10.00--Fri. Jan 20 to Sunday Jan 22
when you spend 30.00 or more.

Yep airmiles deals at Sobeys has been "Slower than a Sloth".
Which is how I describe Metro airmiles promotions and deals.
Flyer link here

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-19-to-25/all


----------



## ottawamom

I have to agree with the slower than snails pace of collection recently.  There has got to be something good in the works in the next few weeks.

Here's a new game Rexall Shoppers can think about.  See how close to the required $ amount you can come when making your AM purchases at Rexall.  ie spend $30 get 50AM how close to being just over $30 can you get your bill before taxes.  It's a personal best kind of game that you can play and post your success. For instance today I used my spend $30 coupon purchased $31.41 worth of merchandise. (not a great day re game playing)  I actually put back a dozen eggs when I realized I was going over the required total by too much.

Give it a try.  It does require a calculator (well for me it does anyway).  Happy hunting!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *All right gang, Rexall has let me know there is a  10.00 coupon this weekend when you spend 30, i can't get the flyer to open and i'm too lazy to get out of bed and find the surface to do that  *
> 
> *Hope everyone is doing well and collecting those miles! @pigletto i think your reasoning over the airport hotel is spot on!*


Lol lol miss you already
Have fun
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> I have to agree with the slower than snails pace of collection recently.  There has got to be something good in the works in the next few weeks.
> 
> Here's a new game Rexall Shoppers can think about.  See how close to the required $ amount you can come when making your AM purchases at Rexall.  ie spend $30 get 50AM how close to being just over $30 can you get your bill before taxes.  It's a personal best kind of game that you can play and post your success. For instance today I used my spend $30 coupon purchased $31.41 worth of merchandise. (not a great day re game playing)  I actually put back a dozen eggs when I realized I was going over the required total by too much.
> 
> Give it a try.  It does require a calculator (well for me it does anyway).  Happy hunting!



I put items back too!  I was $50.12 last weekend for the 100am weekend promo (then minus $4.50 in coupons and the $5 survey coupon).  I agree it requires a calculator, no one shopping with you and focus at the cash.  The Rexalls I frequent do not have price checkers so it makes it even more difficult, I'm usually ready to add an extra of something at the cash if need be.  

I'm passing on Rexall this week (or weekend anyway), mostly because I don't know much about using the $10 "promo" cards ie. how they can be used with other promos.


----------



## ttaylorcan

My plan is for Sobeys this week, targeting the Unico beans (.99 10am wub 4), frozen vegetables ($2.49 6am wub 2) and perhaps the pure maple syrup $8.99 10am wub 1.  I buy these items regularly anyway.


----------



## Silvermist999

I noticed the Sobeys flyer has the buy a $50 ITunes gift card get 50 AM...I'm going to buy one for a birthday gift.  I wonder if I buy 2, do I get 100 AM? Any experts know?


----------



## kuhltiffany

Not sure what's happening with the PC Points program.  I haven't had new offers since December, it looks like the program is changing somehow…  The only thing showing for me this week (expiring today) was spend $50 get 10,000 points…



pigletto said:


> I think that's ok though. As much as I like the hunt, I don't want to end up spending extra money to get airmiles or the whole thing is pointless.  If it's not a good deal, then it's not worth me buying. It might just end up that I shop the gift card promos and some of the stock up items, and one or two Rexall events a month. That would still get me to my goal.  I might see what I can do with PC points this week .
> 
> One of my favourite things about airmiles has been hanging out in this thread, so I won't go anywhere .


----------



## kuhltiffany

Yes, I've stocked up on gift cards to get lots of points before!



Silvermist999 said:


> I noticed the Sobeys flyer has the buy a $50 ITunes gift card get 50 AM...I'm going to buy one for a birthday gift.  I wonder if I buy 2, do I get 100 AM? Any experts know?


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall Shopping Game List
spend $30.00 get a 10.00 gift coupon
spend $25.00 get 40 bonus airmiles

Must be things I need

Nosh water 1.49x2= $2.98 (2 extra bonus airmiles)
Facial tissues(Royale) 69cents x6= $4.14
Zantac 150 mg x1= $11.99
Peek Frean cookies OR Dads cookies $1.99x1= $1.99
Drinkable yogurt x 1= $3.99
Granola Bars x1 (love the new banana/chocolate drizzle ones) 1.99 x2=$3.98
Eggs 1 package 1.99x1=$1.99
Total
------------------$31.06
total airmiles 44


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> I noticed the Sobeys flyer has the buy a $50 ITunes gift card get 50 AM...I'm going to buy one for a birthday gift.  I wonder if I buy 2, do I get 100 AM? Any experts know?



Good catch Hon
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go with the math.  I'm impressed.  I've got one more go at the spend $25 get 40AM card this weekend then that promo is over.  I've got to see if another store carries a fragrance I'm interested in, if it does I should be able to do the $50 get 100AM Beauty event.


----------



## mort1331

kuhltiffany said:


> Not sure what's happening with the PC Points program.  I haven't had new offers since December, it looks like the program is changing somehow…  The only thing showing for me this week (expiring today) was spend $50 get 10,000 points…


I would check on that. Mine come every thursday. And about every 3 weeks i get a bonus set for 3 daya. Have not missed a week. Pc is my goto all the time and AM is only when i can cash big. And then I go real big.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> I would check on that. Mine come every thursday. And about every 3 weeks i get a bonus set for 3 daya. Have not missed a week. Pc is my goto all the time and AM is only when i can cash big. And then I go real big.


*Did your family ever get sick of Gatorade *


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> I'm passing on Rexall this week (or weekend anyway), mostly because I don't know much about using the $10 "promo" cards ie. how they can be used with other promos.


IME the $10 coupon stacks with the $5 off survey coupon and both those stack with the Air Miles coupons (in the Ottawa area).

Both of those are treated as cash tender rather than the way Rexall handles manufacturer coupons.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I have to agree with the slower than snails pace of collection recently.  There has got to be something good in the works in the next few weeks.
> 
> Here's a new game Rexall Shoppers can think about.  See how close to the required $ amount you can come when making your AM purchases at Rexall.  ie spend $30 get 50AM how close to being just over $30 can you get your bill before taxes.  It's a personal best kind of game that you can play and post your success. For instance today I used my spend $30 coupon purchased $31.41 worth of merchandise. (not a great day re game playing)  I actually put back a dozen eggs when I realized I was going over the required total by too much.
> 
> Give it a try.  It does require a calculator (well for me it does anyway).  Happy hunting!



I did $40.52 before taxes and used the $5 off survey coupon and earned 60 for spending $40 (email Rexall offer), 50 for spending $30 (from the receipt) and 40 for spending $25 (card). I did put a carton of eggs back at the cash though.


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> I would check on that. Mine come every thursday. And about every 3 weeks i get a bonus set for 3 daya. Have not missed a week. Pc is my goto all the time and AM is only when i can cash big. And then I go real big.


Yes, I get the weekly "Load My Offers" from PC. I always get tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, mushrooms.....everything I buy every week.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Mine were fine until the end of the year, then they disappeared. 



Debbie said:


> Yes, I get the weekly "Load My Offers" from PC. I always get tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, mushrooms.....everything I buy every week.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> IME the $10 coupon stacks with the $5 off survey coupon and both those stack with the Air Miles coupons (in the Ottawa area).
> 
> Both of those are treated as cash tender rather than the way Rexall handles manufacturer coupons.



Thank you so much DilEmma, definitely good to know.  To get the coupon, how much does your store require you to spend?  Say you have $4 in manufacturer coupons and the $5 survey coupon.  Do you need to spend $30 ($21 out of pocket) or do you need to spend more ie $34 ... or $35 ... or $39?  I always shy away from promos that are up to the store's discretion.


----------



## ttaylorcan

kuhltiffany said:


> Mine were fine until the end of the year, then they disappeared.



They may be testing different scenarios, however, I would call if you only get the one offer again tonight.  We are getting the usual pcplus offers each week but I remember when my husband and daughter got cards, they both only had 1 offer for quite a few weeks.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> I did $40.52 before taxes and used the $5 off survey coupon and earned 60 for spending $40 (email Rexall offer), 50 for spending $30 (from the receipt) and 40 for spending $25 (card). I did put a carton of eggs back at the cash though.



Wow, nice stacking. We don't have the receipt offer where I am and I haven't heard anything about the card other than reading it here.  My daughter was receiving the Load and Go Offers for two weeks but didn't use them and then they stopped sending them.


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> Thank you so much DilEmma, definitely good to know.  To get the coupon, how much does your store require you to spend?  Say you have $4 in manufacturer coupons and the $5 survey coupon.  Do you need to spend $30 ($21 out of pocket) or do you need to spend more ie $34 ... or $35 ... or $39?  I always shy away from promos that are up to the store's discretion.



Let's say the offer was spend $25 to get 50 Air Miles (I don't think I've ever seen that offer but it's easiest for clarity). And say you buy a $25 jar of face cream. You have a $4 off coupon for the face cream. So at the cash your total is $21 before tax. You still need to spend $4 more to hit the $25 spend threshold.

Once you pick out that $4 item you can use the $5 off WUS $25 coupon. They take that $5 off as if you'd paid it in cash. So your OOP cost is $20 before taxes.

In my instance earlier today, my spend threshold was $40 to trigger all my offers. Sadly, I did not go to the trouble of using any manufacturers coupons. But I did use the $5 off WUS $25 and brought my pretax total to $35.52. And I still got the 60 Air Miles for spending $40. Even though I only spent $35.52 plus tax. (Rather $40.52 plus whatever taxes minus $5 - since they take the $5 coupon off after taxes).

Hopefully that's not too confusing. Known for verbal spew here.


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> Wow, nice stacking. We don't have the receipt offer where I am and I haven't heard anything about the card other than reading it here.  My daughter was receiving the Load and Go Offers for two weeks but didn't use them and then they stopped sending them.



'The Card' was a bit frustrating since I read about it here while I was out of town. When I got back I asked at the cash with no success. A week later a different cashier pulled it out and scanned it that day. I've only been able to use it once more (today). And it's expiring in a few days.

Just to be clear, the 'Receipt Coupon - Spend $30 Get 50)' is printed out on the bottom of the receipt when you shop on Friday, Saturday or Sunday AND you do not trigger the weekend bonus offer. I usually buy a $0.69 box of tissue separate from my main order. Or often I'm just going in for the box of tissue because I have a hard time spending more than $30 each week. The Receipt Coupon is only good from Monday to Thursday the week immediately following the weekend on which it was received.

All that said, I've been to Rexall the last two weekends and did make the weekend bonus offer and still had that coupon printed on the bottom of my receipt. I'm hoping it lasts.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> 'The Card' was a bit frustrating since I read about it here while I was out of town. When I got back I asked at the cash with no success. A week later a different cashier pulled it out and scanned it that day. I've only been able to use it once more (today). And it's expiring in a few days.
> 
> Just to be clear, the 'Receipt Coupon - Spend $30 Get 50)' is printed out on the bottom of the receipt when you shop on Friday, Saturday or Sunday AND you do not trigger the weekend bonus offer. I usually buy a $0.69 box of tissue separate from my main order. Or often I'm just going in for the box of tissue because I have a hard time spending more than $30 each week. The Receipt Coupon is only good from Monday to Thursday the week immediately following the weekend on which it was received.
> 
> All that said, I've been to Rexall the last two weekends and did make the weekend bonus offer and still had that coupon printed on the bottom of my receipt. I'm hoping it lasts.



Awesome "card", I wish I had at least asked but honestly forgot about it lol. The "Receipt Coupon" I haven't seen here since summer 2015.  Last summer, 2016, ottawamom had mentioned it on this thread, so I tried 5 or 6 stores before I packed it in.  I'm just west of Toronto, tried Toronto as well.  We get a $5 off when you spend $25 coupon valid for the following week but it says not combinable with other Rexall coupons so it's that or the survey coupon. Only thing it says me is printing the survey coupon lol.


----------



## DilEmma

I feel your pain...


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> Let's say the offer was spend $25 to get 50 Air Miles (I don't think I've ever seen that offer but it's easiest for clarity). And say you buy a $25 jar of face cream. You have a $4 off coupon for the face cream. So at the cash your total is $21 before tax. You still need to spend $4 more to hit the $25 spend threshold.
> 
> Once you pick out that $4 item you can use the $5 off WUS $25 coupon. They take that $5 off as if you'd paid it in cash. So your OOP cost is $20 before taxes.
> 
> In my instance earlier today, my spend threshold was $40 to trigger all my offers. Sadly, I did not go to the trouble of using any manufacturers coupons. But I did use the $5 off WUS $25 and brought my pretax total to $35.52. And I still got the 60 Air Miles for spending $40. Even though I only spent $35.52 plus tax. (Rather $40.52 plus whatever taxes minus $5 - since they take the $5 coupon off after taxes).
> 
> Hopefully that's not too confusing. Known for verbal spew here.



I understand most of it lol.  You are very clear, I just use coupons a lot so I'm trying to figure out where they are going to fit in. So in order to get the $10 promo card, you would normally spend $30, then the survey coupon as tender, pay $25  oop and receive the $10 card.  Is that correct?  I know this weekend you'd likely spend $40 and get the airmiles as well, but if you didn't have the airmiles card, you'd spend $30.

Just to clarify my experience, in the first part of your scenario, for the $25 jar of face cream and $4 manufacturer coupon, I have always been able to pay $21 and still get the airmiles.  You could also have a manufacturer free product coupon and pay nothing and get the airmiles, I've done that a few times.  The survey coupon however reads off the subtotal, so as you stated, you need to spend $25 after manufacturer coupons to use it.

Thank you for clarifying, knowing the $10 promo card is just treated as tender on the next purchase makes it more enticing.  I may have to reconsider and try it soon.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> I feel your pain...



lol, I used to be very envious of my family members out West on how many airmiles they could collect at Safeway (times have changed now).  I learned to deal with it, life is not "fair" and that's ok lol. I can be happy for you


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> I understand most of it lol.  You are very clear, I just use coupons a lot so I'm trying to figure out where they are going to fit in. So in order to get the $10 promo card, you would normally spend $30, then the survey coupon as tender, pay $25  oop and receive the $10 card.  Is that correct?  I know this weekend you'd likely spend $40 and get the airmiles as well, but if you didn't have the airmiles card, you'd spend $30.
> 
> Just to clarify my experience, in the first part of your scenario, for the $25 jar of face cream and $4 manufacturer coupon, *I have always been able to pay $21 and still get the airmiles.*  You could also have a manufacturer free product coupon and pay nothing and get the airmiles, I've done that a few times.  *The survey coupon however* reads off the subtotal, so as you stated, you need to spend $25 after manufacturer coupons to use it.
> 
> *Thank you for clarifying*, knowing the $10 promo card is just treated as tender on the next purchase makes it more enticing.  I may have to reconsider and try it soon.



No, thank you for clarifying.

My bold above. A cashier helped me with this last year when I started collecting with strategy. She did a test and was surprised that the manufacturer coupons ruined the subtotal for my offer coupons. Maybe she was just talking about the $5 off $30 spend coupon.

I was surprised that Rexall treated manufacturer coupons differently than Shopper's Drug Mart did. 

i am going to test this out asap.

Thanks again!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did your family ever get sick of Gatorade *


Still have some, we dont drink it everyday. Doesnt go bad, so can save for warm days coming.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> No, thank you for clarifying.
> 
> My bold above. A cashier helped me with this last year when I started collecting with strategy. She did a test and was surprised that the manufacturer coupons ruined the subtotal for my offer coupons. Maybe she was just talking about the $5 off $30 spend coupon.
> 
> I was surprised that Rexall treated manufacturer coupons differently than Shopper's Drug Mart did.
> 
> i am going to test this out asap.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes, just to confirm, last Saturday's 100am wus $50, spent $50, used $4.50 coupons (subtotal $45), $5 survey coupon, so $40+ oop, received 100am plus another 30 for bandaids, base miles etc.
The weekday email ones work that way as well, can't confirm your receipt coupon but it should work the same way as the weekly emailed one so should work.

My preferred Rexall shop costs $20...spend to whatever promo limit, coupons to reduce to $25, then $5 survey coupon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My PC Points offers haven't changed at all.  I just received 17 new offers, plus the three I saved from last week to add into this week.  And I got 3 really good bonus offers, but I might have to wait to use them next Wednesday before they expire.

I plan on hoarding these points too and cashing them in for Mastercard / VISA gift cards to help offset travel costs of flights.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just back from Sobeys, 64 airmiles, not spectacular but I'll take it, 4 bags of brussel sprouts (12am), 12 cans of beans(30am), other 22am base and personal offer.  I'll likely go back tomorrow, giving others a chance to get some.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ttaylorcan said:


> lol, I used to be very envious of my family members out West on how many airmiles they could collect at Safeway (times have changed now).  I learned to deal with it, life is not "fair" and that's ok lol. I can be happy for you



Yes...the airmiles at Safeway are not great in the west anymore.  Last week I was lucky enough to get a bonus 30 for spending 50.00 through an email offer they sent me.  I see this week we get spend 95.00 get 95 miles.  But that's only good until Sunday night.  I might have to take a look at their flyer and see if I can spend the 95 plus maybe get a couple of the other offers they have this week.  Last week would have had none for me if I wouldn't have had my email coupon loaded onto my card.  By the way...I'm in northern Alberta...no rexall near me which bums me out seeing all the great airmiles they have


----------



## DilEmma

LOL
I've had Alberta envy quite a few times. And East Coast envy. 
Though, you're right. I think Ontario was on a roll for a while. I guess that's why we should jump on the offers while they last.

Overall, I'm grateful for rewards programs. And still find some good value in many of them. It's better than paying store prices with no benefits I guess.


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> Just back from Sobeys, 64 airmiles, not spectacular but I'll take it, 4 bags of brussel sprouts (12am), 12 cans of beans(30am), other 22am base and personal offer.  I'll likely go back tomorrow, giving others a chance to get some.


i think I'll probably mirror your shop. Black beans and lentils are quite a hit here. And personally I love brussels sprouts. Frozen, they are great for supplementing the sorry sack I see in the grocery store.


----------



## ottawamom

I stocked up my cereal cupboard today, 5 Chex cereals + 4 Larabars (75 AM), Hot sauce (2) get 25AM got two of that deal, some frozen veggies and of course the black beans (I absolutely love refried beans I get at a local Mexican place, found a recipe online). Total of 165AM spent just over $75.  Not a great haul but not bad considering.

In Ontario, for those who have asked about the Sobey's brand GC promotions at Sobey's.  They started for 2016 in March then May and June.  Switched over to Foodland in August and again late September.  Nothing since then. I hope they bring them back again this year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 65 miles tonight at Sobeys, should have been another 30, but I forgot to check my targeted offers before I went! Grrr.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My PC Points offers haven't changed at all.  I just received 17 new offers, plus the three I saved from last week to add into this week.  And I got 3 really good bonus offers, but I might have to wait to use them next Wednesday before they expire.
> 
> I plan on hoarding these points too and cashing them in for Mastercard / VISA gift cards to help offset travel costs of flights.


Wait a minute. I can buy gift cards with PC points?
This may be a game changer.


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Wait a minute. I can buy gift cards with PC points?
> This may be a game changer.


Yup..thats what we do. Now you still pay the activation fee if getting MC or Visa. But all others good to go.


----------



## DilEmma

mort1331 said:


> Yup..thats what we do. Now you still pay the activation fee if getting MC or Visa. But all others good to go.


I was going to use my Shop the Block Cash Miles (when they post) for gift cards at Metro, Sobeys or Shell. Anyone have experience buying gift cards with Air Miles?


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Yup..thats what we do. Now you still pay the activation fee if getting MC or Visa. But all others good to go.


Well there's the plan. On bad airmiles weeks I will concentrate on PC points.


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> Well there's the plan. On bad airmiles weeks I will concentrate on PC points.



I find PC points much more flexible than AirMiles.  You can buy an GC they carry with them.  Plus, with the targeted points I tend to get a lot more than with AM.  Especially since you can price match at No Frills and get the points on those items too.


----------



## pigletto

star72232 said:


> I find PC points much more flexible than AirMiles.  You can buy an GC they carry with them.  Plus, with the targeted points I tend to get a lot more than with AM.  Especially since you can price match at No Frills and get the points on those items too.


That's a good tip. 
I was doing really well with airmlies and had a bit of a system going, but Sobey's completely dried up. Then I read articles about how much they are struggling and I'm thinking the good airmiles deals might not be coming back. So with potentially far fewer airmiles on the horizon, I think concentrating on both programs makes sense.


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> IME the $10 coupon stacks with the $5 off survey coupon and both those stack with the Air Miles coupons (in the Ottawa area).
> 
> Both of those are treated as cash tender rather than the way Rexall handles manufacturer coupons.



Now this is worth a trip to Rexall! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I think you can do that at Shell?



DilEmma said:


> I was going to use my Shop the Block Cash Miles (when they post) for gift cards at Metro, Sobeys or Shell. Anyone have experience buying gift cards with Air Miles?


----------



## DilEmma

kuhltiffany said:


> I think you can do that at Shell?


I've done it at Rexall. And am pretty sure one can do it at Shell and Metro. I'm wondering about opportunities though. 

Metro and Rexall, there is nothing 'extra' that you get. No points and no qualifying spend. Shell though... ?

In store purchases at Shell earn Air Miles. I think I read gift cards are NOT excluded from that at Shell. And Shell has some multiplier promotions where you can earn, say, 10x Air Miles on in store purchases. So, can one buy gift cards at Shell on multiplier days and actually earn Air Miles? 

I plan to test it out, but was hoping someone here may have done it in the past.

I rarely buy gas at Shell because it's not on the way and is generally more expensive. So I'm not even sure what kind of promotions they have.


----------



## DilEmma

ngm said:


> FYI I was chatting to my Shell guy and he said that he's expecting the 10x miles for in-store purchases promotion to be back around the beginning of March (he was estimating the 6th).  Planning to stock up on some gift cards when that promo's back!
> ......



This is what I'm looking for!
ngm, sorry to revive an old post.
Have you been able to do this recently?


----------



## Donald - my hero

I don't want someone to expect  to be able to cash in miLes for gift cards at any store other than Shell. The exclusions on the website clearly exclude them at every location EXCEPT Shell. We've seen within this thread that Rexall policy seems to vary from store to store (where the coupon is applied, before or after taxes) so perhaps one or two will be able to "sell" you gift cards but I know mine will not.

I'd copy from the website but I'm in bed recovering from a 3 park day


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> I don't want someone to expect  to be able to cash in miLes for gift cards at any store other than Shell. The exclusions on the website clearly exclude them at every location EXCEPT Shell. We've seen within this thread that Rexall policy seems to vary from store to store (where the coupon is applied, before or after taxes) so perhaps one or two will be able to "sell" you gift cards but I know mine will not.
> 
> I'd copy from the website but I'm in bed recovering from a 3 park day



I was wondering if you can use cash reward airmiles to purchase gift cards? (at Sobeys,Metro?)
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, up now waiting on a washing machine so i took the time to find out what the website says ---*
*Metro*
**
*Rexall*
**

*Sobeys*
**
*And Shell*
**
*their direct website*

**
*I've always *assumed * (careful with that word  )because the word GIFT CARD is NOT in the Shell exclusions that means they are the ONLY place i can redeem cash miles for gift cards -- also the only place i *think* you can EARN if you purchases them there!*


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> I stocked up my cereal cupboard today, 5 Chex cereals + 4 Larabars (75 AM), Hot sauce (2) get 25AM got two of that deal, some frozen veggies and of course the black beans (I absolutely love refried beans I get at a local Mexican place, found a recipe online). Total of 165AM spent just over $75.  Not a great haul but not bad considering.
> 
> In Ontario, for those who have asked about the Sobey's brand GC promotions at Sobey's.  They started for 2016 in March then May and June.  Switched over to Foodland in August and again late September.  Nothing since then. I hope they bring them back again this year.



Thank you for mentioning the Larabars, adding them to my list.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, up now waiting on a washing machine so i took the time to find out what the website says ---*
> *Metro*
> *View attachment 216402*
> *Rexall*
> *View attachment 216403*
> 
> *Sobeys*
> *View attachment 216404*
> *And Shell*
> *View attachment 216406*
> *their direct website*
> 
> *View attachment 216405*
> *I've always *assumed * (careful with that word  )because the word GIFT CARD is NOT in the Shell exclusions that means they are the ONLY place i can redeem cash miles for gift cards -- also the only place i *think* you can EARN if you purchases them there!*



Thanks for posting this,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Well there's the plan. On bad airmiles weeks I will concentrate on PC points.



This is what I do as well.

When both flyers come out, if Air Miles gives me something really good, I concentrate on that first.  Then I use my PC offers and fill in my groceries with those targeted offers.
Lastly, I will use Lawton's Drugs if Sobeys doesn't have anything great for Air Miles.  I'm actually slightly more obsessed with PC Points and they seem to accumulate much faster overall then Air Miles.
And, we are not locked in to having buy 2 or more of something we won't eat/need.  That REALLY grinds my gears the way Sobeys is doing the program now.

Today, instead of buying my pizza pockets and clementines at Sobeys, I bought them at Superstore and got 2600 points.


----------



## ottawamom

What's the conversion of PC points to $ value.(Sorry I know nothing about PC points. It has been my DH's domaine until now.) This may be an area where I need to become more involved.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> What's the conversion of PC points to $ value.(Sorry I know nothing about PC points. It has been my DH's domaine until now.) This may be an area where I need to become more involved.



1000 points is $1.  The minimum to redeem is $20, and you can redeem in $10 increments from there. 

I redeemed all my points at the redemption event in mid-November.  I was down to under 1000 points after that.  I now have 93000 points.  And that's only on buying what I would normally buy.   I love that I can price match and still receive points.  Plus, No Frills is my base grocery store anyway, and I prefer most PC brand products. 

Make sure you load your new offers every week.  2 weeks ago I got an offer for 400 points on a package of Old Mill bagels.  They were on sale that week for $0.88.  Needless to say, I bought about 8 packs (I have 4 kids, we go through a lot of bagels!  I just keep them in the chest freezer.)   You can actually hold an offer over until the next week if you want (up to 3 per week), so if you see something go on sale in an upcoming flyer, you can take advantage of the sale + points.

You can only use each offer at one shopping trip each week, but they are almost never limited in quantity at that one trip. 

If you are missing points, there is a feedback function on the app.  The points are almost always added to your account immediately.  No tracking down missing AM 3 months later.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm going to have to look into getting my own card and taking these PC points seriously.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> I'm going to have to look into getting my own card and taking these PC points seriously.



I'm trying to talk DH into getting the PC World Elite MasterCard.  It gives 3% in points on all purchases at Loblaws stores, plus 1% on other purchases.  Given how much I spend on groceries, it seems worthwhile to me (no annual fee).


----------



## mkmommy

PC points is a game too, but it is free. I split my normal shopping between Zehrs and No Frills.  I find the offers really dry up  if I do most of my shopping at No Frills.  I always debate is it better to taking the savings on the weekly groceries or get the PC points.



Time is an issue too, I usually can not get everything I need at No Frills so do have to hit 2 stores.  One stop shopping is always nice.


----------



## ttaylorcan

For those that received the mailed exclusive Shell offer for up to 125 bonus am with 5 fill-ups, reminder that today is the last day. Loved this offer, receipts kept track of fill-ups and when you earned the bonus points.

Also, might be a lot of wishful thinking here, but my Sobeys has a counter stand-up with pictures of gcs on it and an arrow pointing to "This week's offer" and the itunes gc promo listed.  Hopefully they will have some good gc promos in the coming weeks.


----------



## ttaylorcan

star72232 said:


> I'm trying to talk DH into getting the PC World Elite MasterCard.  It gives 3% in points on all purchases at Loblaws stores, plus 1% on other purchases.  Given how much I spend on groceries, it seems worthwhile to me (no annual fee).



I have this card and use it a lot.  I only use it at SDM and Loblaws grocery stores.  My next best card earns 2% which I use for travel so the idea when I got the PC card was that when I use $100 in points I'd withdraw the "2%" portion ($66) in cash from the bank and save it for travel, thus being ahead $34.  Well after a couple of times it became just one more thing to do so now it mostly goes to groceries.  We hosted 4 get-togethers this Christmas so I was actually really glad to have the points.   I did however use the points to buy a couple of Roam Mobility sim cards at Superstore for our USA/Disney trip last August.


----------



## DizzyDis

Wanted to weigh in that I actually had a semi-decent Sobeys week for the first time in a while. Here were some of the offers that I picked up on:
 - spend $25 on GM cereal, get 75 AM (kids live off Cheerios)
 - Frank's Hot sauce, buy 2, get 25 AM (did this twice, including with their honey garlic marinade/cooking sauce which I will try out with the ribs I picked up)
 - Herbal Essences, buy 1, get 10 AM (got 4, $3.99 isn't a horrible price and I am so close to our second ticket and want to get enough before end of Feb when prices go up!)
 - buy 3 Valaggio (?) bread, get 25 AM
 - few other targeted offers and some smaller ones, all in, spent $200 and got 323, which included a lot of groceries which weren't AM-earners, but we actually needed  Now only about 100 away from next ticket!


----------



## pigletto

I ended up going to Nofrills and Sobey's. Got 6500 PC points, and should have gotten 150 airmiles, but 75 of them didn't show on the receipt (the General Mills/ Libertee 75 airmile deal). I thought about getting back in line with my receipt but absolutely knew I was going to hear "Come back when the manager is here on Monday" so I will just call airmiles tomorrow and see if they will adjust it. I was very careful to get the right products in the correct sizes and spent over $25. It's all there on the receipt so I'm hoping I won't have to go back in.


----------



## DilEmma

Great to know. Thanks!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, up now waiting on a washing machine so i took the time to find out what the website says ---*
> *Metro*
> *View attachment 216402*
> *Rexall*
> *View attachment 216403*
> 
> *Sobeys*
> *View attachment 216404*
> *And Shell*
> *View attachment 216406*
> *their direct website*
> 
> *View attachment 216405*
> *I've always *assumed * (careful with that word  )because the word GIFT CARD is NOT in the Shell exclusions that means they are the ONLY place i can redeem cash miles for gift cards -- also the only place i *think* you can EARN if you purchases them there!*


----------



## pigletto

Well I called. First call was a waste. The person didn't understand me at all, kept me on the phone a long time, and ended up saying "Keep your receipt and  they should post or try again in 120 days". Ummm..no... the airmiles should have been on the receipt, they aren't, so they aren't going to appear and I'm not waiting 120 days to resolve that. So I thanked him and called back. 
The next rep told me I should be trying to fix it online but this one time she could help and added the 75 miles. A little more hassle than I wanted but at least it's done. 
Now to get the 6000 bonus points that didn't post from PC points this weekend. Sigh.
I am really tired of online resolution for these kinds of things. Basically it just feels like a great way to be ignored. I find it so much more effective to call and speak to a live person.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto, what's the online solution.  I always call Sobey's customer service if I find an error after I leave the store. My 75AM posted on my receipt when I picked up the items for my General Mills offer last week so I agree you shouldn't have had to wait until 120 days.  That being said keep an eye on what they actually post as "Goodwill". I was told they would give my 25AM for an error the other week and they ended up only posting 15AM.  I'm not going to call them back over that. I was a little annoyed but by posting this now I feel like I've had my 10AM worth of complaining about it.


----------



## flyingjay

We are going to be using Air Miles to buy our tickets for DLR. Does anyone know if we can take the vouchers and go directly to the turnstile to switch them to the actual park tickets? I'd rather not go to the ticket window if I don't have to. I read on another board that vouchers can be exchanged at the turnstiles, but it wasn't specified that they were Air Miles tickets.


----------



## westcoastminnie

flyingjay said:


> We are going to be using Air Miles to buy our tickets for DLR. Does anyone know if we can take the vouchers and go directly to the turnstile to switch them to the actual park tickets? I'd rather not go to the ticket window if I don't have to. I read on another board that vouchers can be exchanged at the turnstiles, but it wasn't specified that they were Air Miles tickets.



I just ordered two separate Disneyland Parkhoppers from Airmiles this past month and they were both hard tickets, not vouchers, so we can head straight to the turnstiles


----------



## kuhltiffany

Good to know, we're heading there in 3 weeks!



westcoastminnie said:


> I just ordered two separate Disneyland Parkhoppers from Airmiles this past month and they were both hard tickets, not vouchers, so we can head straight to the turnstiles


----------



## Silvermist999

mkmommy said:


> PC points is a game too, but it is free. I split my normal shopping between Zehrs and No Frills.  *I find the offers really dry up  *if I do most of my shopping at No Frills.  I always debate is it better to taking the savings on the weekly groceries or get the PC points.
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an issue too, I usually can not get everything I need at No Frills so do have to hit 2 stores.  One stop shopping is always nice.



This is so true. I havent been shopping at the Real Canadian Superstore much since Walmart price matches virtually any store on the Flipp App.  Real Canadian Superstore only allows select local stores and they limit the quantity you can price match on.  So since I haven't been using my PC Card much, the email offers aren't good anymore.  I'm almost at 150,000 pc points but it's taken a while to get there.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I don't like fighting the masses when going to superstore.  But I do LOVE LOVE LOVE their click and collect program.  For $3.00 or $5.00 they will pick your groceries for you. I have found this to be sooooooooooooo time saving for me in the spring/summer/fall when we are at the lake on weekends and don't get home until late Sunday evening.  I can just drive up to the side of the store, call their number and they bring the groceries to my car.  For me, it is worth the 3 or 5 bucks.  I tend to avoid superstore or go earlier or later to avoid the crowds.  That's usually the only way I do superstore.  I don't shop at Walmart as our local store is not a good one.  
I tend to go to Safeway and No frills more as they are on my side of the city and I don't have to drive across town to get to them. But I will go to Superstore if I do the click and collect.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's has a "spend $75 to get 95AM" going on til tomorrow. I had the cashier stop the first transaction at $75.96 (before taxes), and then carry on. I was $14 short for another 95AM, but due to some in-store specials I got a total of 135AM, and so I'm only about 5 away from getting my 5DPH for June! I'm so glad because I wanted to get the cheaper ticket before it went up again in February.

Yay!


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> Thrifty's has a "spend $75 to get 95AM" going on til tomorrow. I had the cashier stop the first transaction at $75.96 (before taxes), and then carry on. I was $14 short for another 95AM, but due to some in-store specials I got a total of 135AM, and so I'm only about 5 away from getting my 5DPH for June! I'm so glad because I wanted to get the cheaper ticket before it went up again in February.
> 
> Yay!



I went yesterday, spent $80.66 and got 127AM. We have APs so I've switched to cash miles in order to get Starbucks GCs for our trip! I've got to pop in this afternoon and might see if I can get to $75 without buying stuff we don't need!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Since using my Airmiles is involved I'm going to ask my question here. All opinions welcome.

My DD and I have just booked to go to WDW for March break. I'm stumped on what to do about park passes. I feel like we would be best with 3 day tickets but that is not an AM option. I do have an unused 2 day ticket at home but only one and I also have old no expire tickets with 3 days left on mine and 4 days on DD's. I feel like the no expire tickets should be held for a time when I don't have AM or for very short trip(such as a long weekend) which I have been known to take occasionally. So should I just order the 5 day tickets(even though we might not use all the days) from AM or do you see any other good options. I am trying to keep costs down.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Since using my Airmiles is involved I'm going to ask my question here. All opinions welcome.
> 
> My DD and I have just booked to go to WDW for March break. I'm stumped on what to do about park passes. I feel like we would be best with 3 day tickets but that is not an AM option. I do have an unused 2 day ticket at home but only one and I also have old no expire tickets with 3 days left on mine and 4 days on DD's. I feel like the no expire tickets should be held for a time when I don't have AM or for very short trip(such as a long weekend) which I have been known to take occasionally. So should I just order the 5 day tickets(even though we might not use all the days) from AM or do you see any other good options. I am trying to keep costs down.


Ok so imho. Use your 2 day ticket on yourself. Then use  your non expire ticket on howany more days you need. Your dd has a 4 day already use it. If your not doing 5 days then i wouldnt use the new tickets for that. BUT i would get those AM tickets now if you have the points since they wont expire. Unless you do weekend trips alot. By the sounds of this one you are only looking at 3-4days. I would use the tickets in hand. My 2cents
Edit. We will be on the boardwalk for part of march break hope to  see ya


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Ok so imho. Use your 2 day ticket on yourself. Then use  your non expire ticket on howany more days you need. Your dd has a 4 day already use it. If your not doing 5 days then i wouldnt use the new tickets for that. BUT i would get those AM tickets now if you have the points since they wont expire. Unless you do weekend trips alot. By the sounds of this one you are only looking at 3-4days. I would use the tickets in hand. My 2cents
> Edit. We will be on the boardwalk for part of march break hope to  see ya


We do try to work in a 3-4 day weekend trip once a year and in future want to do it twice a year. I think that's why I'm apprehensive to use those old tickets.

We just talked some more about it and for sure we will spend 3 full days in a park but DD is asking if we could perhaps use the other two admissions by just going in around dinner time and staying for a few hours on the evening. That actually doesn't sound bad to me. We want to have a few days relaxing at the pool and would end up going somewhere for dinner anyway. I'm thinking that's not the worst way in the world to use tickets....is it?

For sure we are taking a Christmas trip this year but don't know where. If I knew it would be WDW I would use my AM now and get tickets. I've got 20k miles.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> We do try to work in a 3-4 day weekend trip once a year and in future want to do it twice a year. I think that's why I'm apprehensive to use those old tickets.
> 
> We just talked some more about it and for sure we will spend 3 full days in a park but DD is asking if we could perhaps use the other two admissions by just going in around dinner time and staying for a few hours on the evening. That actually doesn't sound bad to me. We want to have a few days relaxing at the pool and would end up going somewhere for dinner anyway. I'm thinking that's not the worst way in the world to use tickets....is it?
> 
> For sure we are taking a Christmas trip this year but don't know where. If I knew it would be WDW I would use my AM now and get tickets. I've got 20k miles.


Well you know at some point your going to use/need them so get them now at the discount and hold on to them. They wont be this cheap on AM again..lol.. then having them you can decided what you want to use when you go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Even in Disney i find the  Rexall coupon for my fellow hunters!*

* Spend $30.00 get 50 AM valid thru Jan 26*


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Well you know at some point your going to use/need them so get them now at the discount and hold on to them. They wont be this cheap on AM again..lol.. then having them you can decided what you want to use when you go.


Good point Mort.....they will eventually get used.  I've just submitted my order.

BTW, I hope you were successful getting your points rented.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone ordered park tickets in the last few days/week?  How long did they take to arrive.  The last time I ordered it only took 3 or 4 days via courier.  I'm wondering if there is still a back log from December.


----------



## westcoastminnie

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone ordered park tickets in the last few days/week?  How long did they take to arrive.  The last time I ordered it only took 3 or 4 days via courier.  I'm wondering if there is still a back log from December.



My last order for a Disneyland Parkhopper was placed on Dec 30, shipped Jan 4 and received two days later. It had the New Year's holiday in there though so that probably added a couple of days.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Good point Mort.....they will eventually get used.  I've just submitted my order.
> 
> BTW, I hope you were successful getting your points rented.


Thanks, and yes the Duck is enjoying them right now.


----------



## mort1331

Look what I just received as an email today.
Please everyone check your points, be sure and safe.

Recent news reports of digital account information (like usernames, passwords, and security questions) being made available from high-profile sites, like Yahoo and LinkedIn, are a good reminder to us all to protect our online accounts. 

We know that using the same username and password for multiple accounts is convenient, but it also puts all of those accounts at risk if your information is ever accessed. 

While none of the recent high-profile information breaches involved the PC Plus platform, we need you to do your part to protect your account by making sure your PC Plus password is unique, private and changed often, using a combination of letters, numbers and characters.

We urge you to update your PC Plus password now following these simple steps:

Enter your login details on *pcplus.ca*
In My Account, click Change Password
Update your password following the instructions

If at any time you have questions or concerns, please contact our Member Service team at memberservices@pcplus.ca.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Thanks, and yes the Duck is enjoying them right now.


*YES WE ARE!!! So far gorgeous weather, light crowds (last Friday in MK guard said crowd was around 40,000), wonderful resort (pillows leave a LOT to be desired but that's the ONLY complaint!!!) and we're both have an awesome time *

*Had a wicked storm a few nights ago (tornado warnings and the whole shebang!) and it was cooler yesterday but today is gonna be nice and sunny and up to 25. Our kids descend on us this afternoon now the hectic part of the holiday starts  *


----------



## ngm

DilEmma said:


> This is what I'm looking for!
> ngm, sorry to revive an old post.
> Have you been able to do this recently?



I don't think they have a multiplier bonus offer on right now.  But you still always get AM on gift card purchases at Shell.  I usually just wait for a bonus offer to make sure it's worth it though.


----------



## DilEmma

ngm said:


> I don't think they have a multiplier bonus offer on right now.  But you still always get AM on gift card purchases at Shell.  I usually just wait for a bonus offer to make sure it's worth it though.


Great, I'll watch out for a multiplier day. Thanks!


----------



## bippidy boppidi boo

Hi folks,

I'm new here, and trying to learn as much as I can! I downloaded the load and go app, but it says I don't have access yet. What do I need to do to get access? Thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone ordered park tickets in the last few days/week?  How long did they take to arrive.  The last time I ordered it only took 3 or 4 days via courier.  I'm wondering if there is still a back log from December.


Hi Hon
I got mine in 4 days via Canada Post last week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

this is a little OT but it is related to my WDW tickets I got through AM....the vouchers are linked to my account and tomorrow I can start booking my fastpasses...does anyone know what time I can start booking these?  Is it midnight or 7 am when the phones open or some other time?  I have plenty of days to play with (10) but really hoping I can get the Frozen ride on my birthday....thanks in advance


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> this is a little OT but it is related to my WDW tickets I got through AM....the vouchers are linked to my account and tomorrow I can start booking my fastpasses...does anyone know what time I can start booking these?  Is it midnight or 7 am when the phones open or some other time?  I have plenty of days to play with (10) but really hoping I can get the Frozen ride on my birthday....thanks in advance


I have always stayed up late and booked mine at midnight.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I got mine in 4 days via Canada Post last week.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks. That's what I was hoping for. So let's see if I get them by Friday. I'm just trying to get my FP+ booked before the 30 days folks jump in.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I have always stayed up late and booked mine at midnight.



Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

bippidy boppidi boo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm new here, and trying to learn as much as I can! I downloaded the load and go app, but it says I don't have access yet. What do I need to do to get access? Thanks!


*HI! you chose a wonderful place to make your first post!!!!*

*Only a few of us have the Load and Go app -- it's currently only in Beta stage and for everyone else you will get coupons to print out and use --only applies to Rexall currently as well. You will get an email from AM once you've been pushed to the app*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HEY everyone!!! I'm trying to catch up on my email, Facebook and Disboards and came across this*

**

*Wonder what i did that they reconginze as so awesome *
*and then this*
**
*HERE's the link if anyone's interested*
*https://secure.lhplans.com/LH/Cover..._ga=1.211114837.1710141999.1463601731?MKT=652*


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> this is a little OT but it is related to my WDW tickets I got through AM....the vouchers are linked to my account and tomorrow I can start booking my fastpasses...does anyone know what time I can start booking these?  Is it midnight or 7 am when the phones open or some other time?  I have plenty of days to play with (10) but really hoping I can get the Frozen ride on my birthday....thanks in advance



Booking window opens at 7:00am EST. It used to be midnight but it was changed some time ago.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Booking window opens at 7:00am EST. It used to be midnight but it was changed some time ago.



Thanks...waiting (im)patiently for 7 am...8 more minutes....


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario Flyer is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/all
I'll be picking up some ice cream 2x 5.99= 25 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *HEY everyone!!! I'm trying to catch up on my email, Facebook and Disboards and came across this*
> 
> *View attachment 217095*
> 
> *Wonder what i did that they reconginze as so awesome *



I got this too, but DH did not. He OBVIOUSLY isn't as awesome and I am


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got this too, but DH did not. He OBVIOUSLY isn't as awesome and I am



I got it too.  I really wonder what triggered it?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario Flyer is up
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/all
> I'll be picking up some ice cream 2x 5.99= 25 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


I dont normally shop at metro, but might be picking up some OJ 10am wyb 2@3.99 or shreddies 10am wyb 2@2.99. both we use and half decent price.


----------



## mort1331

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/single/
Sobeys atlantic is up


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/single/
> Sobeys atlantic is up



Not much in there.  Thank goodness my local store is STILL having grand re-opening air miles deals.  I figure they must have lost a lot of customers when the store was in complete renovation the last 6 months.  Spend $150, get 100 miles.  I'll take it, plus My Offers.

Then I will load up the rest at Superstore for PC points.


----------



## mort1331

I havent been on the petro canada site in some time, but know that some things changed. Happy to announce it has changed for the better. Now all points can be redeemed at the rate of 10,000=$10 that is the same rate of PC. So before the GC were not that great of an exchange and I would hang on to my points till their 10cent off per litre cards were a good value. Now with the GC being a good value, you can get Starbucks, Keg and others. Something to look at if you collect. Redeeming for car washes not a good value.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Good to know, I've been sitting on my Petro Points for a while, trying to figure out what to do with them...



mort1331 said:


> I havent been on the petro canada site in some time, but know that some things changed. Happy to announce it has changed for the better. Now all points can be redeemed at the rate of 10,000=$10 that is the same rate of PC. So before the GC were not that great of an exchange and I would hang on to my points till their 10cent off per litre cards were a good value. Now with the GC being a good value, you can get Starbucks, Keg and others. Something to look at if you collect. Redeeming for car washes not a good value.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not much in there.  Thank goodness my local store is STILL having grand re-opening air miles deals.  I figure they must have lost a lot of customers when the store was in complete renovation the last 6 months.  Spend $150, get 100 miles.  I'll take it, plus My Offers.
> 
> Then I will load up the rest at Superstore for PC points.



Ours stores had that for almost 6 months when we had one of our Safeways remodeled.  It was awesome!  I took advantage of all the miles I could while it lasted.  Hope you can score lots of miles with that promo.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I know there has been talk about Metro no longer participating in Air Miles....I just received this email from Metro

Dear Metro Customer,

Metro & AIR MILES have had a long-standing partnership that extends to almost 20 years. Metro has proudly sponsored the AIR MILES Reward Program since 1998, offering Dream Rewards and opportunities to save on grocery shopping. Metro stores have also been a destination for AIR MILES Cash redemptions in Ontario since the introduction of this feature in 2012.

Metro will continue to offer this benefit for as long as it continues to meet the needs of our customers. We are committed to putting our shoppers at the centre of everything that we do and will continue to partner with organizations that help us bring value to our customers every day.

As always, remember, that for every $20 spent at a Metro store, you'll get 1 Mile, plus the opportunity to use your Cash Miles anytime towards free groceries. And keep your eyes peeled for more opportunities to get even more Miles on thousands of products across the store every day.

If you haven't already, visit metro.ca today to link your AIR MILES Card to take advantage of personalized offers just for you.






Carmen Fortino
Executive Vice President & Ontario Division Head
Metro Ontario Inc.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know there has been talk about Metro no longer participating in Air Miles....I just received this email from Metro
> 
> Dear Metro Customer,
> 
> Metro & AIR MILES have had a long-standing partnership that extends to almost 20 years. Metro has proudly sponsored the AIR MILES Reward Program since 1998, offering Dream Rewards and opportunities to save on grocery shopping. Metro stores have also been a destination for AIR MILES Cash redemptions in Ontario since the introduction of this feature in 2012.
> 
> Metro will continue to offer this benefit for as long as it continues to meet the needs of our customers. We are committed to putting our shoppers at the centre of everything that we do and will continue to partner with organizations that help us bring value to our customers every day.
> 
> As always, remember, that for every $20 spent at a Metro store, you'll get 1 Mile, plus the opportunity to use your Cash Miles anytime towards free groceries. And keep your eyes peeled for more opportunities to get even more Miles on thousands of products across the store every day.
> 
> If you haven't already, visit metro.ca today to link your AIR MILES Card to take advantage of personalized offers just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen Fortino
> Executive Vice President & Ontario Division Head
> Metro Ontario Inc.



I got it too
looks like they are sticking around for now and let's hope they increase their airmiles offerings.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just realized I could have been earning pc plus points at their gas bars! ugh! I thought they still did the super bucks!


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just realized I could have been earning pc plus points at their gas bars! ugh! I thought they still did the super bucks!


In Ontario, you get both, or you used too. Don't have one near us, but use it when we pass by one.


----------



## mort1331

So very quick look at Sobeys this week and they do have Super Bowl AM specials. Buy 4 items and get 50AM. A lot of ElPaso taco kits, but avacados at 1.67. If you like avacados like we do this is an easy 50 am. $6.70 for 4, then you get just over $5 in AM, good return. The others are not too bad, some Taco kits for 2.99 salsa for the same. There is also some energy bars, if your into them, 1.67 wyb 4 for 10AM.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> So very quick look at Sobeys this week and they do have Super Bowl AM specials. Buy 4 items and get 50AM. A lot of ElPaso taco kits, but avacados at 1.67. If you like avacados like we do this is an easy 50 am. $6.70 for 4, then you get just over $5 in AM, good return. The others are not too bad, some Taco kits for 2.99 salsa for the same. There is also some energy bars, if your into them, 1.67 wyb 4 for 10AM.


Was just going to post about this. I'll have to go early to get the 2 avocados my store will put out lol.
Between this offer and the yoghurt I should get 200 airmiles fairly easily.


----------



## pigletto

Also.. just out of curiosity, dis everyone's avatar change or just mine? This is my old one and it's been something else for about 2 years.

Changed it back pretty easily. Maybe I messed it up without realizing it.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine's the same.  Weird things happen sometimes.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just did a last minute run to Sobeys, for anyone else doing the same, a few things I wasn't expecting:

Larabar Bites (part of 75am wus $25 promo) - also had an additional 10 am wub 2
Franks Sauce (25am wub 2 promo), bought 4, 2 original, 2 buffalo wings, received an extra 6 airmiles (so 25 + 25 + 3 + 3), not sure if it's for each 2 or a particular type.
Itunes GC (sign said 50am wus $50), received 60 airmiles (not sure whether promo was for 60, could have been sign incorrect??)

Also bought lettuce in preparation for Taco night tomorrow, considered getting the lean ground beef (on sale, no am), has airmiles tomorrow but is also more expensive.  I should have enough in the freezer so passed this time.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Mine's the same.  Weird things happen sometimes.



Mine has been the same since 2011.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Also.. just out of curiosity, dis everyone's avatar change or just mine? This is my old one and it's been something else for about 2 years.
> 
> Changed it back pretty easily. Maybe I messed it up without realizing it.


Mine changed from Eeyore to Pooh and Piglet(my old ones).
Hmmmm.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Apologies in advance for any spelling errors - I'm pretty pumped for this!

Sobey's/Safeway in the west is having another "Blue Friday" event! Looks like there are some awesome deals tomorrow only, and I think I'll be able to bring one daughter with me to make two transactions for an additional 95 airmiles each (spend $95 get 95 airmiles).  Some of the bonus airmiles offers are Jane's chicken wings (just in time for Superbowl) $9.99 each, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Nestle water 24x500ml $4.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Swanson Steamfresh Vegetables $1.99, buy 5 get 50 airmiles, Purina Cat Chow $6.99, buy two get 40 airmiles, Finish Dishwasher Tabs $15.49 buy 1 get 50 airmiles, Old Duth Potato Chips 4 for $11.00, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Maple Leaf (or Schneider's) bacon $4.49, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Viva Paper Towels $6.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Cracker Barrel Cheese/Cheeze Wiz/Kraft Singles $5.99, buy 3 get 75 airmiles, 10 lb navel oranges, buy 1 get 25 airmiles, Oliviari Pasta and Sauces $4.99 buy 4 get 50 airmiles....   

When all is said and done, I'll get over 1000 airmiles tomorrow, and my second daughter will have approximately 1100, with a planned 3 transactions.  Pretty happy with this!  I'll Post tomorrow night once I have a total.


----------



## kerreyn

Also, went to Rexall today. Had the Spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles email coupon and the Spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles on the Load and Go app.  I bought 2 of the Rexall brand Ibuprofen extra strength liquid gels 100ct for $14.99 each, a 4 pack of Coffee Crisps for Hubs (his kryptonite) and a Reeses Snack mix for myself.  Spent a total of $38.07, got 116 airmiles!


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Mine changed from Eeyore to Pooh and Piglet(my old ones).
> Hmmmm.
> Hugs Mel


I thought something was different.


----------



## bababear_50

Should be a good airmiles weekend for me
Lots of stuff at Sobeys for me that we need and a few things at Metro,

Sobeys:
1x Miracle whip 3.99
2x fajita dinner kit 3.99
1x Kraft salad dressing 2.99
= 50airmiles
4 avocados 6.76
= 50 airmiles
Maple Leaf Prime chicken
4 boxes at 7.99 each=31.96
=50 airmiles

Metro:
haagen dazs ice cream
2x 5.99=11.98
=25 airmiles


----------



## pigletto

kerreyn said:


> Apologies in advance for any spelling errors - I'm pretty pumped for this!
> 
> Sobey's/Safeway in the west is having another "Blue Friday" event! Looks like there are some awesome deals tomorrow only, and I think I'll be able to bring one daughter with me to make two transactions for an additional 95 airmiles each (spend $95 get 95 airmiles).  Some of the bonus airmiles offers are Jane's chicken wings (just in time for Superbowl) $9.99 each, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Nestle water 24x500ml $4.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Swanson Steamfresh Vegetables $1.99, buy 5 get 50 airmiles, Purina Cat Chow $6.99, buy two get 40 airmiles, Finish Dishwasher Tabs $15.49 buy 1 get 50 airmiles, Old Duth Potato Chips 4 for $11.00, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Maple Leaf (or Schneider's) bacon $4.49, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Viva Paper Towels $6.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Cracker Barrel Cheese/Cheeze Wiz/Kraft Singles $5.99, buy 3 get 75 airmiles, 10 lb navel oranges, buy 1 get 25 airmiles, Oliviari Pasta and Sauces $4.99 buy 4 get 50 airmiles....
> 
> When all is said and done, I'll get over 1000 airmiles tomorrow, and my second daughter will have approximately 1100, with a planned 3 transactions.  Pretty happy with this!  I'll Post tomorrow night once I have a total.


That is fantastic!!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Mine's the same.  Weird things happen sometimes.


The weirder thing is that all of you that are saying your tickers are the same ? I get that little error box where your pic should be. I can't see any of them.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> Apologies in advance for any spelling errors - I'm pretty pumped for this!
> 
> Sobey's/Safeway in the west is having another "Blue Friday" event! Looks like there are some awesome deals tomorrow only, and I think I'll be able to bring one daughter with me to make two transactions for an additional 95 airmiles each (spend $95 get 95 airmiles).  Some of the bonus airmiles offers are Jane's chicken wings (just in time for Superbowl) $9.99 each, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Nestle water 24x500ml $4.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Swanson Steamfresh Vegetables $1.99, buy 5 get 50 airmiles, Purina Cat Chow $6.99, buy two get 40 airmiles, Finish Dishwasher Tabs $15.49 buy 1 get 50 airmiles, Old Duth Potato Chips 4 for $11.00, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Maple Leaf (or Schneider's) bacon $4.49, buy 4 get 50 airmiles, Viva Paper Towels $6.99, buy 2 get 50 airmiles, Cracker Barrel Cheese/Cheeze Wiz/Kraft Singles $5.99, buy 3 get 75 airmiles, 10 lb navel oranges, buy 1 get 25 airmiles, Oliviari Pasta and Sauces $4.99 buy 4 get 50 airmiles....
> 
> When all is said and done, I'll get over 1000 airmiles tomorrow, and my second daughter will have approximately 1100, with a planned 3 transactions.  Pretty happy with this!  I'll Post tomorrow night once I have a total.


Yes I'm planning on stocking up on some things as well and getting a wack of AM!


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> The weirder thing is that all of you that are saying your tickers are the same ? I get that little error box where your pic should be. I can't see any of them.



Now that you mention it some people who usually have an avatar are just words (no picture). Some of you are how I always see you. This is strange.


----------



## DizzyDis

bababear_50 said:


> Should be a good airmiles weekend for me
> Lots of stuff at Sobeys for me that we need and a few things at Metro,
> 
> Sobeys:
> 1x Miracle whip 3.99
> 2x fajita dinner kit 3.99
> 1x Kraft salad dressing 2.99
> = 50airmiles
> 4 avocados 6.76
> = 50 airmiles
> Maple Leaf Prime chicken
> 4 boxes at 7.99 each=31.96
> =50 airmiles
> 
> Metro:
> haagen dazs ice cream
> 2x 5.99=11.98
> =25 airmiles



Love how Haagen Dazs is on the need list--obviously we think alike!!

Now officially 103 AM from second pass, think between the Sobeys superbowl 50 AM specials others posted above and a couple of the Metro deals (Shreddies) I should make it pretty easily this week!

I agree with others that I don't like doing 2 stores, so I generally do my big order at the one where I need the most (this week, likely Sobeys), and then mid-week I usually realise I forgot something, or need fresh fruit, veg, milk and then do my second run to the ther spot. If it doesn't happen, no issue, but if I am going out anyways, I can take advantage of both!!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Should be a good airmiles weekend for me
> Lots of stuff at Sobeys for me that we need and a few things at Metro,
> 
> Sobeys:
> 1x Miracle whip 3.99
> 2x fajita dinner kit 3.99
> 1x Kraft salad dressing 2.99
> = 50airmiles
> 4 avocados 6.76
> = 50 airmiles
> Maple Leaf Prime chicken
> 4 boxes at 7.99 each=31.96
> =50 airmiles
> 
> Metro:
> haagen dazs ice cream
> 2x 5.99=11.98
> =25 airmiles


Add another 50 AM for you,, ML prime chicken is 2 boxes = 50 AM better deal . Enjoy
Edit I was wrong, saw something i did not. it is just ML chicken 2boxes = 25AM


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobey's

4 - Kraft Dressing (50AM)
4 - Avocados (50AM)
1 - Tortilla bowl
2 - Flour Tortilla
1 - Taco shell (50AM)
2 - Prime Chicken (25AM)

spent $45 got 175 AM

The avocados AM didn't come through on the receipt so I had to get them to add them at Customer Service.


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone else get an email from airmilesshops.ca?  I just got one telling me that 50 air miles was added to my account, as a thanks, just for being awesome.   Yes that's what it says in the email, seriously.  I haven't purchased anything from airmilesshops.ca since December so maybe that's why.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobey's
> 
> 4 - Kraft Dressing (50AM)
> 4 - Avocados (50AM)
> 1 - Tortilla bowl
> 2 - Flour Tortilla
> 1 - Taco shell (50AM)
> 2 - Prime Chicken (25AM)
> 
> spent $45 got 175 AM
> 
> The avocados AM didn't come through on the receipt so I had to get them to add them at Customer Service.



I didn't realize you can get 50 AM for every 4 of those advertised items...I might have to stock up on salad dressing, lol.


----------



## Sailormoon2

So pumped to hit up both Metro and Sobeys good weekend coming!


----------



## pigletto

Ok I just went to Sobey's . I spent $105.35 and got earned 249 airmiles.
I was also talking to my mom today and she asked if she could order me a 5 day Disney pass with her airmiles for my birthday. It was a sweet offer, as we all know how precious those hard earned airmiles are. She was going to just buy me a ticket for my birthday but when I pointed out the value was so much better by getting it from airmiles and not paying exchange she wanted to do it that way. 
So I'm officially one ticket away from my goal for August.

Slightly off topic... I have two trip tickers right now, and had to get rid of my airmiles ticker because they stack on top of eachother and get too tall for the text box. Does anyone know how to make the tickers go side by side instead?


----------



## ttaylorcan

mort1331 said:


> I dont normally shop at metro, but might be picking up some OJ 10am wyb 2@3.99 or shreddies 10am wyb 2@2.99. both we use and half decent price.



Thanks for posting about the Shreddies, didn't realized there was an airmiles promo on it.  I bought Shreddies, Shredded Wheat (family favourite) and Honey Bunches of Oats (had coupons I was going to use up at Shoppers until I saw your post).  $22, 50 am.  Not sure what other Post cereals were included.

Also shopped at Sobeys, 350am, $88 I think, that's by far the most I've ever received without giftcard promos.  Avocado ams didn't come up for me either, store added them.

I'm saving for one more DW ticket before the end of February, then I will likely slow down the airmiles hunt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, DH's account just hit 2055 miles tonight. He was sitting at 2037 this afternoon until his gas miles kicked in.  LAST PASS was ordered tonight!  
Crazy to think we are now the proud owners of three 5-day WDW passes and three 2-day PTP US passes - all since April 2016.  Unbelievable and FREE 
Thanks to the Forum for all the tips and tricks!  Now, DH's account will be strictly CASH miles as I build mine back up with DREAM miles.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

OK... you know you're AM obsessed when you're sitting in Emergency with your son who needs a cast for his wrist he just fractured, and you're thinking .... FFS so much for my Blue Friday bonus AM shopping at Safeway tonight.


----------



## DilEmma

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-devalue-points-rewards-1.3955506

Not too alarming and I was expecting some type of devaluation when the expiration plans were canned. Headline is "Air Miles quietly drops value of some points, angering collectors".

Looks like it's just vacation packages at this point:
"Air Miles told CBC News Friday that it adjusted the pricing for vacation packages because this is a "subsidized" rewards category requiring a higher level of customer support."

When the expiration policy was cancelled, they were clear something was going to change: "However, they may end up paying some kind of price down the road. To make up for the loss, the company plans to "adjust" its offerings to collectors, it stated in a financial disclosure filed Thursday."


----------



## kitntrip

Took advantage of the blue Friday sale tonight. I earned a total of 1058 AM. I could have earned another 95 miles but didn't want to hold up the line.


----------



## pigletto

DilEmma said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-devalue-points-rewards-1.3955506
> 
> Not too alarming and I was expecting some type of devaluation when the expiration plans were canned. Headline is "Air Miles quietly drops value of some points, angering collectors".
> 
> Looks like it's just vacation packages at this point:
> "Air Miles told CBC News Friday that it adjusted the pricing for vacation packages because this is a "subsidized" rewards category requiring a higher level of customer support."
> 
> When the expiration policy was cancelled, they were clear something was going to change: "However, they may end up paying some kind of price down the road. To make up for the loss, the company plans to "adjust" its offerings to collectors, it stated in a financial disclosure filed Thursday."


I read that too. It's concerning to say the least. While I can see increasing miles to reflect that booking a vacation requires more support from customer service, I don't doubt that eventually all popular offerings will increase. I'm going to diligently work toward my last ticket and then decide if I want to continue with it all anymore. The current Disney ticket redemption is a very good use of miles and doesn't reflect any currency exchange. I can see that changing if they are looking to cut costs.


----------



## ottawamom

Just read the article. The way most of us here collect and use our Airmiles I believe makes exceptional use of our miles. I don't think this will adversely affect the way we collect and use our miles.  

We shop the bonuses and use our miles as soon as we have reached a collection milestone (we've always been aware that reward redemption can change at any time). At any given time I doubt many of us have huge amounts of AM in our accounts. I know I use my AM as soon as I've reached my collection goal. 

The Airmiles program has been good to us.  We have all benefited from the program in the last few years.  Work the system and let it work for you.  Happy collecting!


----------



## pigletto

I agree Ottawamom. My point was simply to say that I will continue to evaluate what makes exceptional use of my miles. If it changes, I am willing to change too.


----------



## kerreyn

Grand total of Airmiles from our Blue Friday shopping is 2340!!!  I spent $330 and got 1132 airmiles, and my daughter and her hubby spent $360 and got 1208 airmiles!


----------



## ottawamom

I could really get into Blue Friday shopping.  Wish they would bring it to Ontario.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I agree Ottawamom. My point was simply to say that I will continue to evaluate what makes exceptional use of my miles. If it changes, I am willing to change too.



Me too!


----------



## Sailormoon2

ottawamom said:


> I could really get into Blue Friday shopping. Wish they would bring it to Ontario.


Me THREE!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

So as I had hoped my WDW tickets did in fact arrive at my house on Friday.  Funny though, the UPS man showed up at 8pm. 

I too headed out to Sobey's this morning.  Spent $37 and earned 135 miles.


----------



## mort1331

Just back from my Sobeys run, ok walk across the street. $88.06 = 275AM
Avocados, tortilla, chicken wings and strips. Then not in flyer, at least not what I saw, Diana's Sauce 50AM wyb 4 @ 2.99. Not a bad price and always go thru. Cloverleaf tuna 10am wyb 2 @ 1.99. These were the flavour packs. So thought I would try some out and quick little snack at work.
Not too bad, and once I get my last ticket before the end of Feb, I too will have to evaluate the program. Lots of time.


----------



## marchingstar

Hi all! I have a (hopefully!) quick question: if I order the current 'special offer' WDW tickets with my air miles, will I be able to add park hoppers? It seems like a great value, especially since they don't expire, but we're avid hoppers and I wouldn't want to lose that possibility.


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> Hi all! I have a (hopefully!) quick question: if I order the current 'special offer' WDW tickets with my air miles, will I be able to add park hoppers? It seems like a great value, especially since they don't expire, but we're avid hoppers and I wouldn't want to lose that possibility.


Yes you can upgrade once there to hoppers, or any other upgrade you like. But you can not do it until you arrive.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> Yes you can upgrade once there to hoppers, or any other upgrade you like. But you can not do it until you arrive.



Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone know how long it takes Metro to post their AM.  I thought they posted quickly but I have some from the 16th that are still outstanding.  Maybe I'm just to impatient.  

ETA- I should clarify that I did receive some of the AMs but did not get the 50 bonus for using 95 AM at purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Anyone know how long it takes Metro to post their AM.  I thought they posted quickly but I have some from the 16th that are still outstanding.  Maybe I'm just to impatient.
> 
> ETA- I should clarify that I did receive some of the AMs but did not get the 50 bonus for using 95 AM at purchase.


*Metro is my personal thorn-in-the-paw store. Some miles post within a week, then other weeks only a few that appear on my receipt post while others don't show up till the 11th hour of the 120 day mark.*

*I keep all of my Metro receipts by the computer until they post ... never consistent.*


----------



## mort1331

just shopped Metro for the first time, wanted to see what it is like today. Man I thought Sobeys was expensive, Metro in my hood is more. The AM deals are not as good either. This is why I usually stick to Superstore and collect my 4% pc points for most of my groceries. I will not be heading back to Metro again, unless they have some huge deal or GC swap.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Anyone know how long it takes Metro to post their AM.  I thought they posted quickly but I have some from the 16th that are still outstanding.  Maybe I'm just to impatient.
> 
> ETA- I should clarify that I did receive some of the AMs but did not get the 50 bonus for using 95 AM at purchase.



I'm still waiting for my 50AM from that spend 95AM cash get 50 AM deal. Corporate puts those through and they seem to take a little longer.


----------



## star72232

I went into a Shell on Saturday and asked if I could redeem AM points for MC/Visa gift cards.  I was told that I can.  I didn't actually do it, so I can't confirm that it will go through, but the cashier believed it could be done.

Since as a family we have decided to forgo any US travel at this time, I'm glad I have my miles as cash.  I can put them to use for DD and my flights to Europe this summer!


----------



## brandyleeann

Hello everyone!  I am writing because I have now received my four, 5 day WDW passes with use of my airmiles!  I started off with about 2,000 miles dispersed between my card and DH's card and went into high gear collecting in August 2016.  With the help of this board and the amazing people on it, I used strategies to secure our passes in less than six months (and thanks to Blue Friday this past week, I have over 1,000 left in my account).  Thank you so much for those that started this board and who regularly post and offer advice.  I am still airmile crazy, and even without a specific goal in mind, I will remain a faithful visitor to this page on a daily basis!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did get to shop the blue Friday as well.  I got 495 miles for 140.00.  I just couldn't buy more for another 95 miles  with bumping it up to 200.00.  I had to go after work with the 5:00 rush which is always a headache.  But i'll take what I got.   Now I'm sure that the points will dry up for a bit again at Safeway.  But...I do like their points on the bread.  I have been able to gather a good number with the bread that they have on points.


----------



## Spotthecat

So this new devaluing of airmiles for the travel seriously SUCKS!!! As that is how I've been able to afford my last two Disney cruises. I must be part of that "1.6%" that actually used my miles that way. Sigh. Hubby is now rethinking our March break 2018 cruise that we hadn't booked yet.

But if we HAD booked, reserved and paid the reservation cash, meaning that the airmiles could be used at the PIF date of the cruise for how many airmiles I had had - would they have increased the number of miles required? Or would I have been "locked in" with the previous number of miles required?


----------



## Aladora

Here is a link to the new Rexall spend $30, get 50AM coupon for Jan 30 - Feb 2.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just curious how many air miles it costs for a Disney cruise? They are so expensive for how short they are.


----------



## brandyleeann

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious how many air miles it costs for a Disney cruise? They are so expensive for how short they are.



I was wondering that myself and then did some quick calculations based on the idea that you need 950 miles for every $100 and came to a very staggering number!  We always do a 7 day cruise and there are four of us, so $7000 CAD would be quite a lot of miles.  I am hoping I am wrong and would love to know!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> So this new devaluing of airmiles for the travel seriously SUCKS!!! As that is how I've been able to afford my last two Disney cruises. I must be part of that "1.6%" that actually used my miles that way. Sigh. Hubby is now rethinking our March break 2018 cruise that we hadn't booked yet.
> 
> But if we HAD booked, reserved and paid the reservation cash, meaning that the airmiles could be used at the PIF date of the cruise for how many airmiles I had had - would they have increased the number of miles required? Or would I have been "locked in" with the previous number of miles required?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious how many air miles it costs for a Disney cruise? They are so expensive for how short they are.





brandyleeann said:


> I was wondering that myself and then did some quick calculations based on the idea that you need 950 miles for every $100 and came to a very staggering number!  We always do a 7 day cruise and there are four of us, so $7000 CAD would be quite a lot of miles.  I am hoping I am wrong and would love to know!!!



I wondered as well.  I didn't know you could do that with Airmiles.


----------



## flyingjay

I thought I'd report on wait times for receiving Air Miles DLR tickets. Being that it says on the website to expect three weeks and I always wondered how fast they actually shipped.

I ordered two adult 5-day hoppers and two child 5-day hoppers for DLR on Thursday evening. I got my shipping confirmation number today at around noon. So it took Air Miles approx. 2 business days to send the tickets to UPS for shipping. They ordered UPS expedited so it should take approx. 2 more business days for the tickets to be received. In total, I expect to receive the tickets less than a week from when I ordered them. Pretty impressive!


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> OK... you know you're AM obsessed when you're sitting in Emergency with your son who needs a cast for his wrist he just fractured, and you're thinking .... FFS so much for my Blue Friday bonus AM shopping at Safeway tonight.


Ah you are a good mom hon,lol
Hope he heals well.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HEY gang, have some awesome news to report back with regarding the Universal Tickets ... successfully downgraded them today WOOT!! After we left the Guest service counter with the gift card tucked safely in with my Disney Annual Pass discount card we danced away giggling and i stopped the hubby "OMG i can't wait to report back in!!" Here's a link to the full details of how to make off like a bandit!*
* Downgrade 4 adult 2 day park-to-park tickets and earn $424 in gift cards!!*
**


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *HEY gang, have some awesome news to report back with regarding the Universal Tickets ... successfully downgraded them today WOOT!! After we left the Guest service counter with the gift card tucked safely in with my Disney Annual Pass discount card we danced away giggling and i stopped the hubby "OMG i can't wait to report back in!!" Here's a link to the full details of how to make off like a bandit!*
> * Downgrade 4 adult 2 day park-to-park tickets and earn $424 in gift cards!!*
> **


I wonder, could you trade them in and not use any?  That would be pretty amazing. 
We are AP holders and taking my son and granddaughter in the summer.  They will each need three day p-to-p which we can get with AP discount.  Trying to see how I can benefit from this.


----------



## hdrolfe

brandyleeann said:


> I was wondering that myself and then did some quick calculations based on the idea that you need 950 miles for every $100 and came to a very staggering number!  We always do a 7 day cruise and there are four of us, so $7000 CAD would be quite a lot of miles.  I am hoping I am wrong and would love to know!!!



There is a calculator on the Airmiles webpage where you can put in how many AM you have and it will tell you their value. You can use all AM or a combination of both. I have never booked this way but was interested so was checking it out. 1000AM is $110. I am not sure if that is the same or different from what it was before. $7000 CAD is 63,630AM... not something I will ever get to 

To get to the calculator - because I can't figure out how to link to it? - You go to Get Rewarded - Travel - Cruises - Haven't made an appointment and scroll down to the middle of the page.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> There is a calculator on the Airmiles webpage where you can put in how many AM you have and it will tell you their value. You can use all AM or a combination of both. I have never booked this way but was interested so was checking it out. 1000AM is $110. I am not sure if that is the same or different from what it was before. $7000 CAD is 63,630AM... not something I will ever get to



Whoa!  That is a lot of flights to cruise ports!  AND, lots of gift certificates for Maritime Travel or Tripcentral.ca!


----------



## Spotthecat

I have previously posted in this very thread about AM and Disney cruises...but just to recap, a 4 day Disney Dream cruise to the Bahamas this last december for my family of 5 (2A, 3K 3yo, 6yo, 9yo) cost me roughly 27,000 airmiles. I think they were worth like a random 7.747 airmiles per $ or something. I paid for the taxes CASH, but the rest (even the deposit) I paid with airmiles. If you don't have enough airmiles, they will also make you pay the deposit in cash/credit, as well as the taxes and any other amount you couldn't cover with the airmiles. For my previous cruise it was a 7 day - I reserved ahead, paid the deposit in cash, and when the pay in full date for the cruise arrived, I used as many airmiles as I could to reduce the cost of the cruise. This time, I waited until I had enough airmiles to pay the whole thing (but really freaked out as rooms were disappearing). I had enquired about the travel agency gift certificates, and you get a much better deal (or you used to) booking the trip through airmiles than the travel gift certificates - they only allow 4 per person per trip, so at max I could have saved myself 2000$. I saved much more than that on my last 2 cruises. But if the points calculator is correct, now the cost for airmiles is 9.078 airmiles per $ of travel, much higher than the 7.747 (or whatever, I know it had a lot of sevens) I had before.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> I have previously posted in this very thread about AM and Disney cruises...but just to recap, a 4 day Disney Dream cruise to the Bahamas this last december for my family of 5 (2A, 3K 3yo, 6yo, 9yo) cost me roughly 27,000 airmiles. I think they were worth like a random 7.747 airmiles per $ or something. I paid for the taxes CASH, but the rest (even the deposit) I paid with airmiles. If you don't have enough airmiles, they will also make you pay the deposit in cash/credit, as well as the taxes and any other amount you couldn't cover with the airmiles. For my previous cruise it was a 7 day - I reserved ahead, paid the deposit in cash, and when the pay in full date for the cruise arrived, I used as many airmiles as I could to reduce the cost of the cruise. This time, I waited until I had enough airmiles to pay the whole thing (but really freaked out as rooms were disappearing). I had enquired about the travel agency gift certificates, and you get a much better deal (or you used to) booking the trip through airmiles than the travel gift certificates - they only allow 4 per person per trip, so at max I could have saved myself 2000$. I saved much more than that on my last 2 cruises. But if the points calculator is correct, now the cost for airmiles is 9.078 airmiles per $ of travel, much higher than the 7.747 (or whatever, I know it had a lot of sevens) I had before.



Thanks for that information.  Right now I'm saving for tickets into DW and Universal Studios for our family.  But I am also trying to save for a special 25 anniversary trip.  We never got a honey moon and have never travelled anything more than a road trip to another province together.  So I would love to save miles for a trip for the two of us.  My goal is to save for the family trip for in 2018 sometime...and hopefully do our 25 anniversary trip in 2019.  It's going to take watching and collecting on my part...but that's part of the fun of planning as well


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> I have previously posted in this very thread about AM and Disney cruises...but just to recap, a 4 day Disney Dream cruise to the Bahamas this last december for my family of 5 (2A, 3K 3yo, 6yo, 9yo) cost me roughly 27,000 airmiles. I think they were worth like a random 7.747 airmiles per $ or something. I paid for the taxes CASH, but the rest (even the deposit) I paid with airmiles. If you don't have enough airmiles, they will also make you pay the deposit in cash/credit, as well as the taxes and any other amount you couldn't cover with the airmiles. For my previous cruise it was a 7 day - I reserved ahead, paid the deposit in cash, and when the pay in full date for the cruise arrived, I used as many airmiles as I could to reduce the cost of the cruise. This time, I waited until I had enough airmiles to pay the whole thing (but really freaked out as rooms were disappearing). I had enquired about the travel agency gift certificates, and you get a much better deal (or you used to) booking the trip through airmiles than the travel gift certificates - they only allow 4 per person per trip, so at max I could have saved myself 2000$. I saved much more than that on my last 2 cruises. But if the points calculator is correct, now the cost for airmiles is 9.078 airmiles per $ of travel, much higher than the 7.747 (or whatever, I know it had a lot of sevens) I had before.


That's interesting, thank you for posting.  Since DCL is priced in US $$ and airmiles are CND $$ I wonder how they figure out what you need.  That certainly is a good deal though. 
Again, thanks.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *HEY gang, have some awesome news to report back with regarding the Universal Tickets ... successfully downgraded them today WOOT!! After we left the Guest service counter with the gift card tucked safely in with my Disney Annual Pass discount card we danced away giggling and i stopped the hubby "OMG i can't wait to report back in!!" Here's a link to the full details of how to make off like a bandit!*
> * Downgrade 4 adult 2 day park-to-park tickets and earn $424 in gift cards!!*
> **



THAT IS AMAZING! Thanks so much for the link and posting your success. So here I am wondering if maybe I can use this idea to make ONE 2 day AM pass translate into TWO one day pass for two people...or at least save me some money on the second pass.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Are the WDW / Universal Studios resorts affiliated with any hotel chains that do air miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> THAT IS AMAZING! Thanks so much for the link and posting your success. So here I am wondering if maybe I can use this idea to make ONE 2 day AM pass translate into TWO 2 day pass for two people...or at least save me some money on the second pass.


*Now that is NOT a trick i'd want to risk trying! Even with the e-mail telling me we should be able to downgrade and end up with gift cards we STILL redeemed enough AM to get tickets for all 4 of us to get in because we didn't want to risk needing to pay full-pop at gate price. I would still suggest getting the number you need and then have *free* spending cash*


----------



## ottawamom

Metro is a bit of a bust for me this week.  They do have AM on products but they are all products I have quite a supply of already. Maybe Sobey's will have something good this week.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sadly, though my flyers came, the Sobeys flyer is missing!!  Rexall has spend $50 get 100AM on the weekend.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got the Sobeys Atlantic flyer...Spend $100, get 50 miles. Meh, but I'll take it. Plus, another 30-50 from My Offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro link
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-2-to-8/all
Nothing I need this week,I am waiting for Sobeys and hoping for a few good deals.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sadly, though my flyers came, the Sobeys flyer is missing!!  Rexall has spend $50 get 100AM on the weekend.



Hi Heather
 I always wanted to use the tiptoe smiley---but really it wasn't me who swiped the flyer,,lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## ttaylorcan

flyingjay said:


> I thought I'd report on wait times for receiving Air Miles DLR tickets. Being that it says on the website to expect three weeks and I always wondered how fast they actually shipped.
> 
> I ordered two adult 5-day hoppers and two child 5-day hoppers for DLR on Thursday evening. I got my shipping confirmation number today at around noon. So it took Air Miles approx. 2 business days to send the tickets to UPS for shipping. They ordered UPS expedited so it should take approx. 2 more business days for the tickets to be received. In total, I expect to receive the tickets less than a week from when I ordered them. Pretty impressive!



Just adding mine as well, very fast : WDW pass, redeemed Sunday night 9:30pm, in my hands Wednesday morning.


----------



## Glynis4

Just a heads up - make sure you check the expiry date on your Disneyland tickets from airmiles...I just received one with the 01/13/17 expiry on it


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer link
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=889

Foodland
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Nothing at Sobey's for me this week. I'll probably go to Rexall for the Spend $50 get 100 airmiles. Otherwise, a slow week.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys flyer link
> http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=889
> 
> Foodland
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> 
> Hugs Mel


What???? did you miss 30am for $100lcbo gc. Should stock up...


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> What???? did you miss 30am for $100lcbo gc. Should stock up...


LOL... Dh likes his craft beer but we aren't big drinkers. We actually said this morning that we don't want to tie up $100 at the LCBO when it would take us forever to spend it. 100 airmiles? Maybe. But 30? Nope.

After last weekends Sobeys miles post I should be at about 800 airmiles. I'm currently trying to decide if I can reasonably get to the 3550 I will need for a 5 day ticket before I would need to make fastpasses (late June). Because if I can't.. then I really should buy our last ticket before the Canadian 25% off deal ends.
I used to get the majority of my miles at Sobey's and their offers aren't as good as they used to be. I don't think that is coming back. So do I count on earning 2750 airmiles before mid June (when I would need to order the ticket), or do I suck it up and buy the ticket? Part of my hesitation is that we agreed to two trips ONLY if I could make it happen within the confines of our normal travel budget. It's all coming together but throwing $375 at a ticket means it comes out of somewhere else in the budget.  I refuse to start blowing the budget.
Thoughts?


----------



## DilEmma

Glynis4 said:


> Just a heads up - make sure you check the expiry date on your Disneyland tickets from airmiles...I just received one with the 01/13/17 expiry on it


DOH. And I don't think that date could be read as any other if you switch the order around.
Did you call Air Miles about that?


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> LOL... Dh likes his craft beer but we aren't big drinkers. We actually said this morning that we don't want to tie up $100 at the LCBO when it would take us forever to spend it. 100 airmiles? Maybe. But 30? Nope.
> 
> After last weekends Sobeys miles post I should be at about 800 airmiles. I'm currently trying to decide if I can reasonably get to the 3550 I will need for a 5 day ticket before I would need to make fastpasses (late June). Because if I can't.. then I really should buy our last ticket before the Canadian 25% off deal ends.
> I used to get the majority of my miles at Sobey's and their offers aren't as good as they used to be. I don't think that is coming back. So do I count on earning 2750 airmiles before mid June (when I would need to order the ticket), or do I suck it up and buy the ticket? Part of my hesitation is that we agreed to two trips ONLY if I could make it happen within the confines of our normal travel budget. It's all coming together but throwing $375 at a ticket means it comes out of somewhere else in the budget.  I refuse to start blowing the budget.
> Thoughts?



If it was me ... I'd buy the ticket and squeeze the budget.  If you gamble on the points and are wrong, you'll have to squeeze the budget even more.  Or you might make the 2750 but be buying more of things you don't REALLY need which will cost more in the long run.  Also, if you go twice a year, I doubt our dollar is going to improve for awhile so the discounted ticket will still be a good buy regardless.

FWIW, we are going April and September and I have enough tickets/points now for both trips.  But the April trip is just a 4 day quick trip so we are buying discounted tickets and saving our nonexpire tickets.


----------



## pigletto

ttaylorcan said:


> If it was me ... I'd buy the ticket and squeeze the budget.  If you gamble on the points and are wrong, you'll have to squeeze the budget even more.  Or you might make the 2750 but be buying more of things you don't REALLY need which will cost more in the long run.  Also, if you go twice a year, I doubt our dollar is going to improve for awhile so the discounted ticket will still be a good buy regardless.
> 
> FWIW, we are going April and September and I have enough tickets/points now for both trips.  But the April trip is just a 4 day quick trip so we are buying discounted tickets and saving our nonexpire tickets.



I think you are right. As much as like the idea of getting all the tickets for "free" it won't really be free if I am buying extra to get to that last ticket.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> I think you are right. As much as like the idea of getting all the tickets for "free" it won't really be free if I am buying extra to get to that last ticket.



Well the good thing is you still have until the end of the month to decide so could see how February goes.


----------



## ttaylorcan

I'm shopping the Rexall promo this week and checking out Sobey's instore specials (tags say monthly promo til feb 16 I believe).  

Mort1331 posted the Clover Leaf tuna (10am wub 2) earlier this week.  I bought the CL Toppers @ $1.99 so likely will get some more.
A few others I remember New Brunswick sardines 5am wub 2, another Clover Leaf product was 5am wub 2, Tim's coffee $9.99 10am wub 1, $7.49 sale price on the Tim's ground coffee 10am wub 1, Egg Creations $2.49 I think 5am wub 2.

I really wish they had a list somewhere of these but I suppose it wouldn't be an instore sprecial lol.  I may be going back later today so will likely update the list.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I think you are right. As much as like the idea of getting all the tickets for "free" it won't really be free if I am buying extra to get to that last ticket.


What about switching to AM Cash til June?  That's what we did when I thought we wouldn't get enough AM in time for the last ticket.  Then when I used my AM Cash at Safeway or GC for Christmas gifts I took that cash that I would have spend and put into our trip fund to buy the last ticket with the 25% off.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Safeway in the West is not great for miles this week.  But I should be able to get some miles out of it.  We are visiting the daughter and I'm sure we will hit their Safeway while we are there.  Not sure if they have a rexall.  Might have to check to see if they do.  But I guess after last weeks blue Friday bonus...I shouldn't complain.  The only place I can regularly shop for miles is Safeway.

Just googled Rexall locations.  There is one where my daughter lives.  Doing a little happy dance.  Might have to stop in there as well


----------



## DilEmma

Just returned from Rexall. The cashier was confused because he was surprised the coupons were stacking differently and couldn't fix it. Without prompting he tried multiple times.....

The $5 off WUS $25 now shows up BEFORE the subtotal as a manufacturers coupon. Looks like it's no longer being treated as cash tender (after the subtotal). So, in order to stack with the Get 50 WUS $30 coupons you now need to spend $35 to trigger the $30 spend.

I'll give it another shot next time just in case it's a one off. But I'm not optimistic.

This is significant for me because I have a hard time spending $30 each week at Rexall, let alone $35. Maybe I'll go every two weeks now and slow down my Air Miles earning even more.

Still great value. I was $32 OOP after the $5 off (not very close to the threshold) and stacked two Get 50 WUS $30 offers (email and receipt). No bonus item Air Miles but everything was a great sale price. I love Rexall and am sad about my favourite $5 coupon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Just returned from Rexall. The cashier was confused because he was surprised the coupons were stacking differently and couldn't fix it. Without prompting he tried multiple times.....
> 
> The $5 off WUS $25 now shows up BEFORE the subtotal as a manufacturers coupon. Looks like it's no longer being treated as cash tender (after the subtotal). So, in order to stack with the Get 50 WUS $30 coupons you now need to spend $35 to trigger the $30 spend.
> 
> I'll give it another shot next time just in case it's a one off. But I'm not optimistic.
> 
> This is significant for me because I have a hard time spending $30 each week at Rexall, let alone $35. Maybe I'll go every two weeks now and slow down my Air Miles earning even more.
> 
> Still great value. I was $32 OOP after the $5 off (not very close to the threshold) and stacked two Get 50 WUS $30 offers (email and receipt). No bonus item Air Miles but everything was a great sale price. I love Rexall and am sad about my favourite $5 coupon.


*Our Rexalls have NEVER stacked the coupons in that order so i stopped even printing it out, like you i tend to just push that threshold and as hubby says we can't afford to save that much!"*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> ... *and as hubby says we can't afford to save that much!"*


Quite wise. And I love the quote.


----------



## ttaylorcan

DilEmma said:


> Just returned from Rexall. The cashier was confused because he was surprised the coupons were stacking differently and couldn't fix it. Without prompting he tried multiple times.....
> 
> The $5 off WUS $25 now shows up BEFORE the subtotal as a manufacturers coupon. Looks like it's no longer being treated as cash tender (after the subtotal). So, in order to stack with the Get 50 WUS $30 coupons you now need to spend $35 to trigger the $30 spend.
> 
> I'll give it another shot next time just in case it's a one off. But I'm not optimistic.
> 
> This is significant for me because I have a hard time spending $30 each week at Rexall, let alone $35. Maybe I'll go every two weeks now and slow down my Air Miles earning even more.
> 
> Still great value. I was $32 OOP after the $5 off (not very close to the threshold) and stacked two Get 50 WUS $30 offers (email and receipt). No bonus item Air Miles but everything was a great sale price. I love Rexall and am sad about my favourite $5 coupon.




My cashier struggled on Tuesday, but they were having system problems.  The system was rejecting the survey coupon all together even though I was spending $25, somehow it all of a sudden went through. Airmiles didn't show up on receipt but the 'sp$30 g50am' line was there and I received the airmiles the next day. Survey coupon is listed as 'mfg coupon $5' now and is now before subtotal.  

 I spent $31, used $6 in manufacturer coupons, $5 survey coupon, subtotal $20, received 50am.

We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

For some unknown reason my Sobey's miles from last week did not post today.  I've never had that happen before.  I've got the receipts so I'm not really worried.

I also went back and looked through my transaction history for December and noticed a couple of other things that didn't post.  So I got out some receipts and have found 310 AM that did not post.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Are there any credit cards promos you can apply for to get some extra AM?



pigletto said:


> LOL... Dh likes his craft beer but we aren't big drinkers. We actually said this morning that we don't want to tie up $100 at the LCBO when it would take us forever to spend it. 100 airmiles? Maybe. But 30? Nope.
> 
> After last weekends Sobeys miles post I should be at about 800 airmiles. I'm currently trying to decide if I can reasonably get to the 3550 I will need for a 5 day ticket before I would need to make fastpasses (late June). Because if I can't.. then I really should buy our last ticket before the Canadian 25% off deal ends.
> I used to get the majority of my miles at Sobey's and their offers aren't as good as they used to be. I don't think that is coming back. So do I count on earning 2750 airmiles before mid June (when I would need to order the ticket), or do I suck it up and buy the ticket? Part of my hesitation is that we agreed to two trips ONLY if I could make it happen within the confines of our normal travel budget. It's all coming together but throwing $375 at a ticket means it comes out of somewhere else in the budget.  I refuse to start blowing the budget.
> Thoughts?


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Are there any credit cards promos you can apply for to get some extra AM?



Both BMO World Elite Mastercard and American Express Platinum have a 2000AM Bonus for signing up and spending a certain amount in the first three months.  Check out their websites. If you know someone with the AMEX they can get 500AM for referring you.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you . We have enough cards and don't really want any more, but it might make sense in this case and then we could just cancel it when we met the terms. Something to think about


----------



## Glynis4

DilEmma said:


> DOH. And I don't think that date could be read as any other if you switch the order around.
> Did you call Air Miles about that?


 
Two online chats and a phone call so far...I think it will be resolved tomorrow (hopefully!). Maybe they'll give me some free miles for the hassle LOL.


----------



## DilEmma

dancin Disney style said:


> For some unknown reason my Sobey's miles from last week did not post today.  I've never had that happen before.


Same here.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys posted mine overnight.
Hugs Mel

Now "Shop the Block" is what I am waiting for.


----------



## bababear_50

Re: The LCBO GC.
The spend 100 on a LCBO GC and get 30 airmiles just seemed like a not so good deal to me. 
Maybe spend 100 get 75 airmiles and I might have considered it,
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Thank you . We have enough cards and don't really want any more, but it might make sense in this case and then we could just cancel it when we met the terms. Something to think about



I applied for the AMEX platinum card, hit the required amount.  Then, I referred DH, we did the same for his card. So that was 4,000 for the two platinum cards and 500 for the referral.  Sobeys also has their own MC and you got 400 miles each for those cards, which are no-fee cards.

This is how we pretty much got our WDW passes.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I did receive some of the AMs but did not get the 50 bonus for using 95 AM at purchase.



Have your 50AM shown up yet.  Mine haven't, so I'm just wondering if anyone else got them (These are the use 95Cash AM towards your purchase get 50AM from the Jan 12 - 18 Metro Ontario flyer)


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Have your 50AM shown up yet.  Mine haven't, so I'm just wondering if anyone else got them (These are the use 95Cash AM towards your purchase get 50AM from the Jan 12 - 18 Metro Ontario flyer)


Not me.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys posted mine overnight.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Now "Shop the Block" is what I am waiting for.


Ah, mine too. And me too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Are the STB miles due by Feb 28?


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are the STB miles due by Feb 28?


As per the T&Cs, I thought it was (edit to add: 'up to') 90 days after the end of the promo - that's 14 March I think.
But, in the STB FAQs, it says 120 days. That's 13 April - !?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Have your 50AM shown up yet.  Mine haven't, so I'm just wondering if anyone else got them (These are the use 95Cash AM towards your purchase get 50AM from the Jan 12 - 18 Metro Ontario flyer)


Nope, they have not.  I'm thinking I should call someone.


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't been able to find a # for Metro (like the one that exists for Sobey's).  Airmiles won't do anything about them till 120 days. So I guess we're all playing the waiting game.  Just post when they do come through so others know.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I haven't been able to find a # for Metro (like the one that exists for Sobey's).  Airmiles won't do anything about them till 120 days. So I guess we're all playing the waiting game.  Just post when they do come through so others know.


I just called the number on my receipt (877-763-7374) but they close at 4:30.  I'll try again next week and see what they say.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Haven't got mine yet either…



ottawamom said:


> Have your 50AM shown up yet.  Mine haven't, so I'm just wondering if anyone else got them (These are the use 95Cash AM towards your purchase get 50AM from the Jan 12 - 18 Metro Ontario flyer)


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Re: The LCBO GC.
> The spend 100 on a LCBO GC and get 30 airmiles just seemed like a not so good deal to me.
> Maybe spend 100 get 75 airmiles and I might have considered it,
> Hugs Mel



Totally concur!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I just called the number on my receipt (877-763-7374) but they close at 4:30.  I'll try again next week and see what they say.



Looking on the actual receipt for a phone #. What a novel concept. I usually overthink things and forget to look for the simple solution right in front of me. Post back with your results if you don't mind.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> As per the T&Cs, I thought it was (edit to add: 'up to') 90 days after the end of the promo - that's 14 March I think.
> But, in the STB FAQs, it says 120 days. That's 13 April - !?



I could have sworn I read on here that it was February...I'll have to search the forum to be sure.

Edit to add: https://www.shoptheblock.ca/en/faqs

Individual Bonus miles will be posted within 120 days; Shop The Block Cash miles in February 2017.
Yay!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Looking on the actual receipt for a phone #. What a novel concept. I usually overthink things and forget to look for the simple solution right in front of me. Post back with your results if you don't mind.


I will for sure.  I've had tons of help from you and others and maybe I can repay that a little.  I'm away Monday so it probably will not be till mid week but I will post my results.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Gang
My "Shop The Block" airmiles just posted tonight!
Loyalty one= 1900 airmiles.
YEAH!!!!!

Quick question
I plan on buying 2x 100.00 VISA cards.
Does anyone know if I can just apply two $100 dollar VISA cards to my room charge privileges at my Walt Disney Resort ?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Gang
> My "Shop The Block" airmiles just posted tonight!
> Loyalty one= 1900 airmiles.
> YEAH!!!!!
> 
> Quick question
> I plan on buying 2x 100.00 VISA cards.
> Does anyone know if I can just apply two $100 dollar VISA cards to my room charge privileges at my Walt Disney Resort ?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



My Shop the Block AM are posted as well!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*


----------



## worldwidepayne

Donald I'm so sorry to hear of your misfortune.  I hope things turn for the better.  I also got my STB miles, but I've never had cash miles before.  How would i best put them to use?


----------



## kuhltiffany

Oh no!  Sometimes I think they do that on purpose, make it hard to fight for them so they don't have to hand them out.  Mine posted and are right, thank goodness.  I had done 1 extra of the requirements just in case…

Hope you feel better soon!



Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*


----------



## kuhltiffany

My strategy is to save Cash miles for when they have offers like spend $10/95 AM, get 50, or you can go to Shell and use them for Gift Cards... 



worldwidepayne said:


> Donald I'm so sorry to hear of your misfortune.  I hope things turn for the better.  I also got my STB miles, but I've never had cash miles before.  How would i best put them to use?


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Oh no!  Sometimes I think they do that on purpose, make it hard to fight for them so they don't have to hand them out.  Mine posted and are right, thank goodness.  I had done 1 extra of the requirements just in case…



Mine posted as well.  Don't worry Donald you'll be up to the challenge of getting those miles once you are feeling better.  They aren't going anywhere.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got mine too!  So funny that I JUST asked about these yesterday LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question
> I plan on buying 2x 100.00 VISA cards.
> Does anyone know if I can just apply two $100 dollar VISA cards to my room charge privileges at my Walt Disney Resort ?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



Where can you buy the VISA gift cards with Cash miles?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*



Rest and get well soon!


----------



## mab2012

bababear_50 said:


> Re: The LCBO GC.
> The spend 100 on a LCBO GC and get 30 airmiles just seemed like a not so good deal to me.
> Maybe spend 100 get 75 airmiles and I might have considered it,
> Hugs Mel



Agree that it's not an amazing deal, but I will probably pick one up anyway, maybe two.  We'll go through $100 at LCBO every 2-3 months, so I'm not losing anything except tying up a bit of cash for awhile, and that doesn't bother me.

For any wine drinkers on the thread, I was at LCBO last night and they have quite a few bottles (generally $15 range) at 10 bonus miles, including my very favourite Stoneleigh Sauvignon Blanc.  Also many at lower bonus levels (6-8 points).  Until Feb. 25.  Again, nothing to get blown away by in terms of points/dollar, but I'd be buying the wine anyway.

Figure 6 bottles of wine at 10 bonus miles each on the $100 gift card with its 30 bonus miles - that's not awful.  As long as you want the wine, of course.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*



Well first things first,,,put the chicken noodle soup on and put up those feet and rest well!
Welcome Home!
You can and will track down those airmiles when you are ready.(You are the Super Duck).




You shall have a "nice" little chat with our airmiles personnel when you are all better.
It is nice to have you home Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where can you buy the VISA gift cards with Cash miles?



Hi Hon
I use my cash airmiles to buy gift cards at Shell.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, I was going to save mine to travel gift certificates, but that might be better if I can buy VISA/MC gift cards. Gives me more booking options.

Only thing is I would have find out if the vendor takes those types of gift cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Being the rather impatient type when it comes to getting a response i used FB messenger .... (besides i can't rest when i'm hacking up a lung and dealing with ear pain made worse by flying  )*
**


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Being the rather impatient type when it comes to getting a response i used FB messenger .... (besides i can't rest when i'm hacking up a lung and dealing with ear pain made worse by flying  )*
> *View attachment 218652*



I only go 950 as well, instead of the 1900.  I'll wait a couple of days until I yell at them given this response.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*


Welcome Back. I am sorry to hear you are sick. One of us, and usually more than one, ALWAYS gets sick towards the end or after our trips. There is just no avoiding viruses when you are exposed to so many new germs and all those public spaces. I hope you feel better soon.

Don't bother chasing the miles down until you feel better. They will still be there when you are feeling more like dealing with it all.

I got my miles today so I am now contemplating how best to use them at all. A few pages back I was worried I may not end up with enough miles in time to get our last five day ticket, and that maybe I should take advantage of the 25% off and buy the last one now before the promo ends.
I'm trying to think of how to best use these miles to put $200 towards that ticket. Then I won't have to squeeze the vacation budget too much to account for a ticket I hadn't budgeted for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update on the situation: got this message on FB*
**
*And this is the result of that chat, so i would recommend starting a chat session yourself @star72232  -- just keep trying the various options till you find the one with the shortest line -- currently under my account or whatever they call it it says #10 in line but using miles is #2 so guess which one i chose *

**


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline see I knew you could do it! And you were very polite ,even saying thank-you,,hope you feel better soon!
~~~~~Healing Hugs~~~~
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to apply the STB to my reservation account (Via Gift cards) and booked this with the money we were going to use for a Magic Kingdom breakfast.
Here's the invite I just made my granddaughter.




I think she will enjoy this.
We've done dessert parties at night for fireworks and found everyone is just tired and wanting to chill by the pool at night. So an afternoon dessert party should be fun.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to apply the STB to my reservation account (Via Gift cards) and booked this with the money we were going to use for a Magic Kingdom breakfast.
> Here's the invite I just made my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will enjoy this.
> We've done dessert parties at night for fireworks and found everyone is just tired and wanting to chill by the pool at night. So an afternoon dessert party should be fun.
> Hugs Mel


*You will all love this! We were on Tom Sawyer's Island when the boat went by and there might have been 20 guests on the boat. The reserved area for the parade had CHAIRS!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is home (and is extremely ill -- in case anyone needs to know the process is very smooth if you need to go to an urgent care centre and then need drugs delivered!!) and she is FURIOUS! My Shop The Block posted as well -- but only got 950!!!!!! I know for a fact that we used more of those coupons than we needed to get the full amount credited. The stupid report missing miles doesn't allow me to say STB for sponsor--- I don't have the energy to chase this crap down*


OH, Donald! Feel better soon! 



bababear_50 said:


> I decided to apply the STB to my reservation account (Via Gift cards) and booked this with the money we were going to use for a Magic Kingdom breakfast.
> Here's the invite I just made my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will enjoy this.
> We've done dessert parties at night for fireworks and found everyone is just tired and wanting to chill by the pool at night. So an afternoon dessert party should be fun.
> Hugs Mel


This looks like soooo much fun!  ENJOY!

We are back from our vacation, and I feel out of sorts with respect to the Air Miles. I did enjoy having the free Disney and Universal passes, though, so once I get all that "home again, gotta get done" stuff done, I'll be back in AM Search mode.


----------



## DilEmma

Edit to add: looks like a store specific limitation (Woodroffe Avenue in Barrhaven).

Heads up! (Ottawa area)

My coworker (who recently became obsessed with Air Miles) just tried to redeem his STB Cash Miles at Shell for a Visa prepaid card. He was told by the cashier that they'd just received instructions to not allow Air Miles Cash redemptions for gift cards of any kind. And that Shell no longer accepted credit card payment for gift cards either. Debit or cash only.

He subsequently went to our local Sobeys and Rexall stores where we've both recently redeemed Cash Miles for gift cards. No go as well.

I'm impressed that the stores finally closed this loophole. Sad of course. But I always thought there was poor financial accounting at those stores.

Anyway, I just wanted to let you guys know.

Since I'm a diehard, I will try one different Shell before I give up and just save them for bonus redemption days. Best value for Cash Miles that way anyway.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to apply the STB to my reservation account (Via Gift cards) and booked this with the money we were going to use for a Magic Kingdom breakfast.
> Here's the invite I just made my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will enjoy this.
> We've done dessert parties at night for fireworks and found everyone is just tired and wanting to chill by the pool at night. So an afternoon dessert party should be fun.
> Hugs Mel



Hello Mel,
Did you already redeem Air Miles Cash for gift cards then?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to apply the STB to my reservation account (Via Gift cards) and booked this with the money we were going to use for a Magic Kingdom breakfast.
> Here's the invite I just made my granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will enjoy this.
> We've done dessert parties at night for fireworks and found everyone is just tired and wanting to chill by the pool at night. So an afternoon dessert party should be fun.
> Hugs Mel


That totally looks like something fun to do.....if I'm reading the date correctly it's wrong.  March 12th is the Sunday and I know this because it's my DD's birthday, she turns 18 and we will be celebrating in MK.

I just checked and I got the 1900 STB miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Heads up! (Ottawa area)
> 
> My coworker (who recently became obsessed with Air Miles) just tried to redeem his STB Cash Miles at Shell for a Visa prepaid card. He was told by the cashier that they'd just received instructions to not allow Air Miles Cash redemptions for gift cards of any kind. And that Shell no longer accepted credit card payment for gift cards either. Debit or cash only.
> 
> He subsequently went to our local Sobeys and Rexall stores where we've both recently redeemed Cash Miles for gift cards. No go as well.
> 
> I'm impressed that the stores finally closed this loophole. Sad of course. But I always thought there was poor financial accounting at those stores.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let you guys know.
> 
> Since I'm a diehard, I will try one different Shell before I give up and just save them for bonus redemption days. Best value for Cash Miles that way anyway.


*WHAT???? not a happy camper if this has changed -- this was our planned use of those STB miles. When I was chatting on-line i mentioned how we planned to use them and the agent agreed that is an excellent way to get better choices.*
*THEN i've searched the Shell site and found this information only exclusion is tobacco. The drug & grocery stores state on the airmiles site that gift cards are excluded*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *WHAT???? not a happy camper if this has changed -- this was our planned use of those STB miles. When I was chatting on-line i mentioned how we planned to use them and the agent agreed that is an excellent way to get better choices.*
> *THEN i've searched the Shell site and found this information only exclusion is tobacco. The drug & grocery stores state on the airmiles site that gift cards are excluded*
> View attachment 218715



Well, I'm hoping it's a one off. I won't be able to get to another Shell until tomorrow. But I'll keep you posted.

The Shell cashier showed my coworker the paper excluding gift cards. I'll ask if he happened to take a photo of it.


----------



## pigletto

Well that's no fun and the timing stinks. If that's the case, I'll use the cashmiles for gas or groceries and put the cash I would have used in the vacation account.


----------



## ottawamom

That  works too! Sorry they closed the Gift Cards purchase for those who were planning on that.  I had always planned on using mine to pay for groceries when they had the spend ?Cash AM get 50 AM deals.

Are these bonus miles received from Shop the Block going to count towards our Onyx status for this earning year?


----------



## bababear_50

Hi guys
I just got back from Shell
I think I might have wanted to wait a bit to try as I just unlocked my account before I left,, and they said I only had enough airmiles to get $10.00 off a 50.00 Visa card. I asked can I purchase gift cards with my cash airmiles and they said YES I can purchase them. So I don't know a 100% answer to this. I went to the Argentia Rd. Shell in Mississauga.
I think I might just use them to buy this and next weeks groceries at Sobeys and take the cash and pocket it for our trip.I will ask at Sobeys what my balance in cash airmiles is before I start shopping.
I have in the past had no problem buying Visa and Starbucks gift cards at Shell with my cash airmiles and would be sad if this has changed.
I have never tried more than a 50 dollar Visa card.

I also seem to remember something about a maximum of 750 cash airmiles being redeemed each day at Shell but can't remember where I read that?

Hugs Mel

PS thanks for the heads up on the invite--I got my days confused --we are in MK on the 14th.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> I just got back from Shell
> I think I might have wanted to wait a bit to try as I just unlocked my account before I left,, and they said I only had enough airmiles to get $10.00 off a 50.00 Visa card. I asked can I purchase gift cards with my cash airmiles and they said YES I can purchase them. So I don't know a 100% answer to this. I went to the Argentia Rd. Shell in Mississauga.
> I think I might just use them to buy this and next weeks groceries at Sobeys and take the cash and pocket it for our trip.I will ask at Sobeys what my balance in cash airmiles is before I start shopping.
> I have in the past had no problem buying Visa and Starbucks gift cards at Shell with my cash airmiles and would be sad if this has changed.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> PS thanks for the heads up on the invite--I got my days confused --we are in MK on the 14th.
> Hugs Mel



Do you think it could be because he tried buying a prepaid Visa instead of say a Starbucks gift card?


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Do you think it could be because he tried buying a prepaid Visa instead of say a Starbucks gift card?



Hi Hon
I don't know --maybe try another Shell and only one 50.00 Visa gift card a day--also I think a chat with airmiles might be in order to get clarification. I am wondering if my recollection of reading somewhere that a maximum redemption of 750 cash airmiles a day(Shell) has something to do with it.
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
Just to check
Can I buy a 150.00 Sobeys gift card with my cash airmiles?

*How to Redeem your AIR MILES Cash Balance atSobeys*
Present your AIR MILES Collector Card at checkout to instantly redeem from your AIR MILES Cash balance to save on your purchases at Sobeys
or purchase Sobeys Gift Cards for gifting.
_____________________________________________________________________



Can I redeem 475 cash airmiles (spend 50.00) at rexall and get 100 airmiles?

*How to Redeem your AIR MILES Cash Balance atRexall*
You can redeem reward miles in $10 increments, up to $750 per day.

To learn more, visit www.rexall.ca/special-offers/air-miles-card.

*Redeem In Store*




Present your AIR MILES Collector card during your transaction to redeem from your Cash balance.  For every 95 miles, get $10 towards your purchase - instantly.



To learn more, visit
www.rexall.ca/special-offers/air-miles-card




Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Are these bonus miles received from Shop the Block going to count towards our Onyx status for this earning year?



The FAQ for Shop the Block on this page https://www.shoptheblock.ca/en/faqs says yes:

*Q: I’ve almost qualified for Gold/Onyx™ status. Will the Miles I get from Shop the Block count towards my qualification for Gold/Onyx™ status even if the Miles are posted next year?*
*A:*


The Miles you get from *shopping Partner offers* will be deposited into your Collector Account by December 2016 and will count towards your 2017 Gold/Onyx™ status.
*Bonus Cash Miles for using 3, 5 or 7 different offers* will be deposited into your Cash Account within 120 days after the promotion, in 2017. These Miles will count towards your 2018 Gold/Onyx™ status.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I don't know --maybe try another Shell and only one 50.00 Visa gift card a day--also I think a chat with airmiles might be in order to get clarification. I am wondering if my recollection of reading somewhere that a maximum redemption of 750 cash airmiles a day(Shell) has something to do with it.
> Best wishes
> Hugs Mel


I know he was trying to buy a $150 prepaid Visa because that was the highest denomination they had. So he wouldn't have been near the threshold.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> I know he was trying to buy a $150 prepaid Visa because that was the highest denomination they had. So he wouldn't have been near the threshold.



Hi Hon
A 50 dollar VISA =95 airmiles x 5= 475 cash airmiles right,,,so he would have been over the limit at trying 150.00 if my assumption of 750 airmiles a day is right?
Trying to use 1425 airmiles to buy 150.00 Visa card.
Gheeesh I am not sure I am making sense now.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> I know he was trying to buy a $150 prepaid Visa because that was the highest denomination they had. So he wouldn't have been near the threshold.


Ok this page says yes you can and yes he was within the threshold
http://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles.html
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> A 50 dollar VISA =95 airmiles x 5= 475 cash airmiles right,,,so he would have been over the limit at trying 150.00 if my assumption of 750 airmiles a day is right?
> Trying to use 1425 airmiles to buy 150.00 Visa card.
> Gheeesh I am not sure I am making sense now.lol
> Hugs Mel



The limit is $750 dollars worth of AM, not 750AM.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> A 50 dollar VISA =95 airmiles x 5= 475 cash airmiles right,,,so he would have been over the limit at trying 150.00 if my assumption of 750 airmiles a day is right?
> Trying to use 1425 airmiles to buy 150.00 Visa card.
> Gheeesh I am not sure I am making sense now.lol
> Hugs Mel


Oh, I thought the daily limit was $750 worth of Air Miles per day. Not just 750 Air Miles. Oops, my bad.

Edit to add:
LOL! I should have read to the end before replying.
Star and Mel, thanks for confirming.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the headsup about the STB miles being posted, I got 950, which is what I expected so I'm happy with that! I'm on a roll, I won a free coffee on my first Timmies Roll up the Rim, and am finally get some back pay (4 years worth... look out Disney lol).  Now the STB air miles... I really should have bought a lottery ticket! Oh well. I am super happy and may go to Sobeys or Metro while kiddo is at a birthday party tomorrow afternoon. Great timing on this.


----------



## bababear_50

I bypassed Shell and went to Sobeys--bought $200.00 Sobeys GC with my STB cash airmiles.
I paid for the groceries with the Sobeys GC,
Son reimbursed me the $200.00 in cash as it was his turn to buy groceries and I now have $200.00 for our trip.
(and I got a few extra airmiles from Sobeys).
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> I bypassed Shell and went to Sobeys--bought $200.00 Sobeys GC with my STB cash airmiles.
> I paid for the groceries with the Sobeys GC,
> Son reimbursed me the $200.00 in cash as it was his turn to buy groceries and I now have $200.00 for our trip.
> (and I got a few extra airmiles from Sobeys).
> Hugs Mel



You can use AM to buy GC at Sobeys?  That's better for me than the Visa or MC GC, since there isn't a transaction fee on them, plus I can buy groceries at FreshCo with them.  Awesome to know that!


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> You can use AM to buy GC at Sobeys?  That's better for me than the Visa or MC GC, since there isn't a transaction fee on them, plus I can buy groceries at FreshCo with them.  Awesome to know that!


Yes it says right here and I did it today with no issues.
*How to Redeem your AIR MILES Cash Balance atSobeys*
Present your AIR MILES Collector Card at checkout to instantly redeem from your AIR MILES Cash balance to save on your purchases at Sobeys
or purchase Sobeys Gift Cards for gifting.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip to Rexall last night to pick up medication and stuff for son who has a wicked chest cold.
I picked up a bunch of bounce scent free $4.99 each, and kleenex $3.99 for 6.
I managed to scoop up 152 airmiles. I've changed my collecting to cash for awhile to pick up some more Starbucks GC.
Happy Monday everyone!!.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

Here is Rexall spend $40, get 60AM coupon.

Feb 6 - Feb 9 coupon


----------



## kuhltiffany

I had to test this…  Just went to the Shell in Kanata (Katimavik area, March Road), and used my AM to buy $100 worth of "Ultimate Dining" GC with no issues.  I chatted with the 2 employees there, they said I could redeem for any GC, or use directly for gas (which I had never even thought of before ).  Got home and already had the Congratulations on your Cash Award email from AM...



DilEmma said:


> Heads up! (Ottawa area)
> 
> My coworker (who recently became obsessed with Air Miles) just tried to redeem his STB Cash Miles at Shell for a Visa prepaid card. He was told by the cashier that they'd just received instructions to not allow Air Miles Cash redemptions for gift cards of any kind. And that Shell no longer accepted credit card payment for gift cards either. Debit or cash only.
> 
> He subsequently went to our local Sobeys and Rexall stores where we've both recently redeemed Cash Miles for gift cards. No go as well.
> 
> I'm impressed that the stores finally closed this loophole. Sad of course. But I always thought there was poor financial accounting at those stores.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let you guys know.
> 
> Since I'm a diehard, I will try one different Shell before I give up and just save them for bonus redemption days. Best value for Cash Miles that way anyway.


----------



## DilEmma

kuhltiffany said:


> I had to test this…  Just went to the Shell in Kanata (Katimavik area, March Road), and used my AM to buy $100 worth of "Ultimate Dining" GC with no issues.  I chatted with the 2 employees there, they said I could redeem for any GC, or use directly for gas (which I had never even thought of before ).  Got home and already had the Congratulations on your Cash Award email from AM...


Awesome, thanks for letting us know.

(Shell that coworker could not redeem at was Woodroffe in Barrhaven.)


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Looking on the actual receipt for a phone #. What a novel concept. I usually overthink things and forget to look for the simple solution right in front of me. Post back with your results if you don't mind.


I just called.  The agent told me that I needed to wait 4 to 6 weeks before they would do anything but if I had not received the miles by then call back and they would post manually.  He will not do anything before then as the 50 for 95 offer always posts late and, according to him, never shows on the receipt.  It has been three weeks for me so I guess I will patiently wait another 3.


----------



## pigletto

star72232 said:


> You can use AM to buy GC at Sobeys?  That's better for me than the Visa or MC GC, since there isn't a transaction fee on them, plus I can buy groceries at FreshCo with them.  Awesome to know that!


I think I've decided this is my plan as well. I like using Freshco because they pricematch too. I'll put the $200 in cash directly into the trip fund.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I think I've decided this is my plan as well. I like using Freshco because they pricematch too. I'll put the $200 in cash directly into the trip fund.



Hmm, I like this idea too, but I plan on building my dream miles back up for at least two flights to Miami. It is such a great deal to buy my cruise flights through air miles as the ones I need based on flight times are always $700+ each!  It's the best bang for my buck with air miles...$160 + 2325 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I just called.  The agent told me that I needed to wait 4 to 6 weeks before they would do anything but if I had not received the miles by then call back and they would post manually.  He will not do anything before then as the 50 for 95 offer always posts late and, according to him, never shows on the receipt.  It has been three weeks for me so I guess I will patiently wait another 3.



You won't be waiting alone.  There are a few others in the same boat.


----------



## DilEmma

New promotion... one free Cineplex ticket when you use two offers. Varies by province.
https://www.airmilesfreeflick.ca/en/home
Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up
I can see a couple of things I need.
Christie crackers,juice.
Hugs Mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-9-to-15/all


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Hmm.... I didn't get my STB AM yet.  I know I got the lowest offer as I couldn't use a lot of the others. Will have to call or send an email.  Of course I don't have receipts anymore. Ugh.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> New promotion... one free Cineplex ticket when you use two offers. Varies by province.
> https://www.airmilesfreeflick.ca/en/home
> Just in case anyone is interested.



Interesting offer, unfortunately nothing I need in the next two weeks.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I should haul in at least 270 miles from Sobeys this week! yesssss

10x base at my local store only
5x base at all sobeys (coupon to be presented)
50 when you spend $20 on various yogurts
25 when you buy 4 bearpaws or wagon wheels ($1.88 each)
Sobeys target coupons: Spend $100/30, use 4 coupons/25 miles
My Offers: Spend $100/30, plus smaller offers

Should be a good one!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Any other Onyx level cardholders get this when they logged in?  Also a new booklet of coupons to use.  Mine has a spend $95/get 95 for Lawtons...I love that one as it accrues over a month.


----------



## oceanwave

So I logged into our Airmiles account this morning and we have a balance of 285 cash miles.  I have never turned cash miles on and it is set to dream miles.  I doubled checked and it is still set to dream miles.  Was shop the block cash miles, I thought it would be rewarded as dream miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

oceanwave said:


> So I logged into our Airmiles account this morning and we have a balance of 285 cash miles.  I have never turned cash miles on and it is set to dream miles.  I doubled checked and it is still set to dream miles.  Was shop the block cash miles, I thought it would be rewarded as dream miles.



Yes, STB was deposited as Cash miles, even if you are selected to earn Dream.


----------



## DilEmma

The 1,900 STB bonus (or your personal total here) was only ever in Cash Miles regardless of what you selected. The Miles you earned from redeeming the individual coupons were awarded based on your preference.

Edit: I type too slow.......

^^^^ what she said


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Any other Onyx level cardholders get this when they logged in?  Also a new booklet of coupons to use.  Mine has a spend $95/get 95 for Lawtons...I love that one as it accrues over a month.


*Ok, so yes i found this on my home page (AFTER so significant digging i might add!)*
**
*My question(s) *
*What booklet and where do i get it?*
*My exclusive offers are only from TWO Partners, what gives?? AND one of those?? I only shopped at during the stupid STB promotion.*
*If i open one more step to see "all offers" there are several for Rexall but they all expire tomorrow...*

*Can someone explain this to me, I've still got post holiday brain with a nice dusting of flu-fog happening here!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, I have to use three of the five offers they listed for me: Sobeys, Lawtons, Staples, Irving and Kent. These are all the same offers they prompt me with each time. I only use Sobeys, Lawtons and Irving.

Sobeys are the typical little booklet of coupons (use 4 / get 25, spend $xxx / get xx miles, etc); Lawtons is spend $95 / get 95, etc

This what mine says for timeframe of usage: 

Partner Bonus Offers valid from February 7 to March 26, 2017 ("Event Period"), on purchases using 3 or more separate Little Blue Book of Bonuses Partner Offers from 3 or more separate Partners to get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. AMEX offer is not valid for Bundle Partner Bonus. Other requirements and restrictions may apply. See individual terms and conditions for each Partner Bonus Offer for more details. Miles you get from individual Partner Bonus Offers will be posted to your Account up to 120 days after the Event Period. ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner and Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Partner and Supplier or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I typically print the coupons off just to make sure I have them. We will likely see the booklets in the mail this week.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Any other Onyx level cardholders get this when they logged in?  Also a new booklet of coupons to use.  Mine has a spend $95/get 95 for Lawtons...I love that one as it accrues over a month.



We're Onyx too, but I didn't see this when I logged in today...  Not sure where to look.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> We're Onyx too, but I didn't see this when I logged in today...  Not sure where to look.


*When you sign into the main page you will see some big offer pop up that will cycle thru several current offers. If you're an inpatient as i tend to be you can simply click on the radio buttons until you find the one about the book *
**
*For me it's the very last button*
**


----------



## oceanwave

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, STB was deposited as Cash miles, even if you are selected to earn Dream.





DilEmma said:


> The 1,900 STB bonus (or your personal total here) was only ever in Cash Miles regardless of what you selected. The Miles you earned from redeeming the individual coupons were awarded based on your preference.
> 
> Edit: I type too slow.......
> 
> ^^^^ what she said



Whoops,  I obviously wasn't paying attention Lol!  I blame the baby, Lol


----------



## oceanwave

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Any other Onyx level cardholders get this when they logged in?  Also a new booklet of coupons to use.  Mine has a spend $95/get 95 for Lawtons...I love that one as it accrues over a month.



Nope, doesn't come up for me.


----------



## mab2012

I am not Onyx and I have the "50 bonus miles when you use two" offer.  But I also don't have a booklet, and only two "partners" listed - Sobeys and Staples.  Sobeys includes a bunch of different offers (looks personalized) and would be easy to use, but Staples is just "Get 40 when you spend $80", and I can't think of anything that I need for $80 at Staples right now.  So.. probably not.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*To see all of the offers you can head over to the "Earn miles" tab and then select ALL OFFERS --- not sure if that will meet the criteria or if i will only earn the bouns 50 if i use 2 of the ones spcific to me? also not sure why i only need to use 2 but @ilovetotravel1977  needs to use 3??? Personally i don't see this promotion worth much effort on my part if it's as much of a pain to track as the silly STB has proven to be*


----------



## ottawamom

mab2012 said:


> I am not Onyx and I have the "50 bonus miles when you use two" offer.  But I also don't have a booklet, and only two "partners" listed - Sobeys and Staples.  Sobeys includes a bunch of different offers (looks personalized) and would be easy to use, but Staples is just "Get 40 when you spend $80", and I can't think of anything that I need for $80 at Staples right now.  So.. probably not.



I got the same offer as you.  I might be able to use some of the Sobey's offers but, like you, not sure I need anything at Staples.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *To see all of the offers you can head over to the "Earn miles" tab and then select ALL OFFERS --- not sure if that will meet the criteria or if i will only earn the bouns 50 if i use 2 of the ones spcific to me? also not sure why i only need to use 2 but @ilovetotravel1977  needs to use 3??? Personally i don't see this promotion worth much effort on my part if it's as much of a pain to track as the silly STB has proven to be*
> View attachment 219221



Exactly, seems like a lot of effort for 50AM.  I'd rather make one good grocery purchase and get the 50AM.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *When you sign into the main page you will see some big offer pop up that will cycle thru several current offers. If you're an inpatient as i tend to be you can simply click on the radio buttons until you find the one about the book *
> *View attachment 219206*
> *For me it's the very last button*
> *View attachment 219207*



Thank you!  I found my offers - different from those posted already:
Staples:
Spend $40 get 40 Airmiles
Safeway/Sobey's:
Various Airmiles coupons (Royale Bathroom Tissue, Cracker Barrel Shredded Cheese, Redpath Sugar, etc), for a grand total of 179 bonus Airmiles good until March 26/17.

While I love the extra Airmiles, am I the only one who is tired of these paper coupons?  I also receive emailed Airmiles offers from Sobey's/Safeway, and prefer to have them loaded onto my card - half the time I forget about the paper coupons!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What's odd is that I was given a choice of 5 offers and you guys 2. I also have a Staples offer (spend $40, get 40) and Kent (spend $100, get 25)
I'll be doing it as I use 3 of 5 every week anyways.

DH is Gold level and he didn't receive this new offer.


----------



## Aladora

oceanwave said:


> Nope, doesn't come up for me.



Me neither.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic - AMEX Platinum Referral question...

I just referred someone to sign up, which means I will get 500 miles (yay!) My only concern is my 1-year mark is drawing near (April, I believe) and I would like to cancel the card prior to that.  Here's the question - if I cancel the card prior to my friend spending the minimum and earning her 2000 miles, will I still get my 500 miles? Do I need to pay the $65 annual fee to keep the card active to get my miles awarded to me?  I would totally do that if need be ($65 for 500 miles, sure!)


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic - AMEX Platinum Referral question...
> 
> I just referred someone to sign up, which means I will get 500 miles (yay!) My only concern is my 1-year mark is drawing near (April, I believe) and I would like to cancel the card prior to that.  Here's the question - if I cancel the card prior to my friend spending the minimum and earning her 2000 miles, will I still get my 500 miles? Do I need to pay the $65 annual fee to keep the card active to get my miles awarded to me?  I would totally do that if need be ($65 for 500 miles, sure!)



Referral bonuses are based 'upon approval'. So once she completes the appplication (assuming she's approved) you'll get the bonus points. That said, you'll actually have to wait for your Amex statement to cycle for Air Miles to actually show in your account.

If she's not approved, no referral bonus. If she's approved and never even activates the card, you'll still get the bonus. If her application is 'pending approval' or some such wording, you'll get the referral bonus upon approval (so it may miss a billing cycle).


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic - AMEX Platinum Referral question...
> 
> I just referred someone to sign up, which means I will get 500 miles (yay!) My only concern is my 1-year mark is drawing near (April, I believe) and I would like to cancel the card prior to that.  Here's the question - if I cancel the card prior to my friend spending the minimum and earning her 2000 miles, will I still get my 500 miles? Do I need to pay the $65 annual fee to keep the card active to get my miles awarded to me?  I would totally do that if need be ($65 for 500 miles, sure!)


500 Air Miles is only worth just over $50 so it's not worth the $65 annual fee. IMO they're too easy to come by to actually pay OOP for them. Edit to add: I should have said 'generally'... sorry, many people get much more value than that.

Take a look on your Amex online account and see when your first statement generated. If the first statements go from say 19 April to 18 May 2016 then your last 'no annual fee' billing will be 19 March to 18 April 2017. 19 April 2017 the annual fee kicks in. And that annual fee will be on the 19 April to 18 May 2017 statement.

Amex is very generous in that generally if you cancel an annual fee card after the fee posts, they prorate the fee if it's done within the first three months. I've done it in the first month of the second year and have been reimbursed completely. But I've never tested it out further than that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> Referral bonuses are based 'upon approval'. So once she completes the appplication (assuming she's approved) you'll get the bonus points. That said, you'll actually have to wait for your Amex statement to cycle for Air Miles to actually show in your account.
> 
> If she's not approved, no referral bonus. If she's approved and never even activates the card, you'll still get the bonus. If her application is 'pending approval' or some such wording, you'll get the referral bonus upon approval (so it may miss a billing cycle).



She sent in the application Sunday. So she should get it in the couple of weeks I would think.
So are you saying that I will have to wait 1-1.5 months (billing cycle) from the time she is approved (let's say this week), and then I can cancel my card and still get my miles? Or once, she is approved, I can cancel right away and still get the miles?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> You won't be waiting alone.  There are a few others in the same boat.


Just had the 50 airmiles posted to my account.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> She sent in the application Sunday. So she should get it in the couple of weeks I would think.
> So are you saying that I will have to wait 1-1.5 months (billing cycle) from the time she is approved (let's say this week), and then I can cancel my card and still get my miles? Or once, she is approved, I can cancel right away and still get the miles?


Once she's approved, you'll get 500 Air Miles on the Amex statement that generates for the billing period that the date she was approved falls in.

Once that statement generates (or in other words is 'electronically created' as something you can view), Amex sends the 500 Air Miles to Air Miles. I wouldn't be alarmed if it takes 2-3 days.

I think if you cancelled the card before the statement generates, then they wouldn't post a thing to your AirMiles account.

If you look up your statement dates I can help you better. 

(And, of course, this is just IME and data points from others who churn credit cards)


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the heads up, got mine too!



tinkerone said:


> Just had the 50 airmiles posted to my account.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Just had the 50 airmiles posted to my account.



Mine did too!


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma, when you cancel an Amex card how do you do it.  Do you send them and email or just call and cancel it over the phone.  I've never actually cancelled a card before.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Lots of work for one measly ticket, nothing I'm going to jump on in the next few days before I leave…for DL of course!



DilEmma said:


> New promotion... one free Cineplex ticket when you use two offers. Varies by province.
> https://www.airmilesfreeflick.ca/en/home
> Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I just cancelled mine a few weeks ago, called the number on the back of the card...



ottawamom said:


> DilEmma, when you cancel an Amex card how do you do it.  Do you send them and email or just call and cancel it over the phone.  I've never actually cancelled a card before.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Lots of work for one measly ticket, nothing I'm going to jump on in the next few days before I leave…for DL of course!



Have a great time.  Has it stopped raining in LA?


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  The most recent forecast has rain on Friday, then it's warm and sunny for a week.  Fingers crossed it stays that way! 



ottawamom said:


> Have a great time.  Has it stopped raining in LA?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My first statement was April 20-May 19, May 19 being the statement date. So I have to cancel by March 20 to not being charged the annual fee?


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> DilEmma, when you cancel an Amex card how do you do it.  Do you send them and email or just call and cancel it over the phone.  I've never actually cancelled a card before.


My preference is cancelling by email when I'm logged in. I say something to the effect of I love the card and benefits but don't want to pay the renewal fee. It takes about three days for the card to disappear from my online account .

I prefer the email (SMS) option over phoning in so I don't get talked into keeping the card. Though the benefit of a phone call is it is almost instant. Unless of course, you're a pushover and can't say no like me.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My first statement was April 20-May 19, May 19 being the statement date. So I have to cancel by March 20 to not being charged the annual fee?


You have until 19 April  to cancel. 20 April will be the start of a new billing cycle that will generate a paper (or electronic) statement sometime after 19 May. The annual fee would be on that statement.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I was shocked, I did mine a few weeks ago (waited until I was in a bad mood so ready to fight if necessary) and they didn't say boo about keeping the card, trying another, etc., just cancelled it when I phoned, no problem!



DilEmma said:


> My preference is cancelling by email when I'm logged in. I say something to the effect of I love the card and benefits but don't want to pay the renewal fee. It takes about three days for the card to disappear from my online account .
> 
> I prefer the email (SMS) option over phoning in so I don't get talked into keeping the card. Though the benefit of a phone call is it is almost instant. Unless of course, you're a pushover and can't say no like me.


----------



## bgula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic - AMEX Platinum Referral question...
> 
> I just referred someone to sign up, which means I will get 500 miles (yay!) My only concern is my 1-year mark is drawing near (April, I believe) and I would like to cancel the card prior to that.  Here's the question - if I cancel the card prior to my friend spending the minimum and earning her 2000 miles, will I still get my 500 miles? Do I need to pay the $65 annual fee to keep the card active to get my miles awarded to me?  I would totally do that if need be ($65 for 500 miles, sure!)



You have either 30 or 60 days after your 1-year anniversary (can't remember which it is) to cancel the card and they will refund the $65 back to you.  I had to do this a few months ago.  If you're unsure, just call them up and ask.

BTW - I'm Onyx and I didn't get any offer - bummer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I also had the AMEX Gold card, and I just cancelled that yesterday over the phone. All I had to do was enter my card number and then enter the number they told me to to cancel it. It was all automated, no person to talk to.


----------



## ottawamom

Shopping this week is a bit of a bust. Nothing I need at Metro and a few things at Sobey's but no great AM deals (maybe 50AM).  I'll have to count on the Rexall coupon next week for my AM.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Only shopping Sobeys this week (Ontario), nothing from Metro, Rexall or Foodland. 

Netflix 35am offer on a $30 gc, maybe Uncle Ben's Fast and Fancy 3am wus .99, using 4 personal little blue book offers, 44am.

I received the bundle offers and I'm gold level.  I've been getting the mail-out booklets for years.  Daughter, son and husband all have airmiles cards, didn't get the bundle offer and never receive booklets, two of them are gold level but this is their first year at gold.


----------



## ttaylorcan

I will likely do the Cineplex offer.  Not sure if everyone's coupons are the same but I have 60am wus $60 at Shell and 5x airmilesshops.  I have to wait til I need gas so hopefully by Feb 20, if I get the gas I will likely make an online purchase.  My "go-to" purchase is printer ink from amazon if I don't need anything else.


----------



## pigletto

We got a Shell offer in the mail this week. It's something like fill up 7 times before a certain date and get 100 airmiles. I'm pretty sure we will hit that without any extra effort. We always use Shell for the airmiles and we use the cents off coupon we get from Sobey's.

I'll get at least two of the Netflix cards this week. I prepaid my bill for 6 months when they did this offer in the late summer, so this is good timing.

I don't want any beauty products from Rexall so nothing there. Maybe 100 miles at Sobeys ,depending on what my personal offers are.


----------



## Silvermist999

I'm going to get a stash of the spa finder gift cards at sobeys. Turns out my hair salon accepts those gift cards!




ttaylorcan said:


> I will likely do the Cineplex offer.  Not sure if everyone's coupons are the same but I have 60am wus $60 at Shell and 5x airmilesshops.  I have to wait til I need gas so hopefully by Feb 20, if I get the gas I will likely make an online purchase.  My "go-to" purchase is printer ink from amazon if I don't need anything else.



Those are the two offers I'm using for the Cineplex ticket. Kind of wish the offer was for two tickets, but I'll still do it.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> We got a Shell offer in the mail this week. It's something like fill up 7 times before a certain date and get 100 airmiles. I'm pretty sure we will hit that without any extra effort. We always use Shell for the airmiles and we use the cents off coupon we get from Sobey's.
> 
> I'll get at least two of the Netflix cards this week. I prepaid my bill for 6 months when they did this offer in the late summer, so this is good timing.
> 
> I don't want any beauty products from Rexall so nothing there. Maybe 100 miles at Sobeys ,depending on what my personal offers are.



I had a similar mailout offer that ended in January.  I was using the Sobeys Shell cents off receipt coupons with it.  The airmiles posted right away ie the next day or two.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just received some different coupons from Metro expiring March 8.  10am wus 95 cash am, 7am wus $5 on fruit and veggies, 15am wus $30.  So for $30, 32am.  Others as well.

So check your Metro offers!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm getting really annoyed with AM right now, still no STB resolution, the 50 from the Metro coupon during that hassle hasn't posted, I never received the blue booklet and noticed with some digging that a bunch were Rexall that expire today, the tailored offers we just got in an email from Metro are NOT tailored very well, only 3 of them are things we buy on a regular basis, and we had a rather unfortunate snag with one of our redemptions connected with our trip.*

*We had booked a night at the Sheraton Gateway for the night before our flight since hubby didn't want to risk getting stuck in rush hour traffic in the winter on our way to the airport. THEN the ice storm hit and we flew out the day before and i thought i'd be nice and let the Sheraton know we wouldn't be staying in case they needed the room for stranded passengers. OMG what a mistake THAT was, "sorry you can't cancel that since you didn't book thru us so you'll be charged for the night in full. Can we have a credit card #" UHM, seriously?? Don't think so, we've paid in full. Great, let's call AM and ask them how to handle it... yet another mistake, the person i got had NO idea how to handle what i was trying to do and offered to put me on hold, might take 90 minutes NO THANK you, we're literally on our way out the door. OK he'll get someone to call us .. I kept saying that i didn't pay for insurance and do NOT want my miles back, all I wanted was to cancel ... we eventually got a call to hubby's cellphone at 5 PM, as he was turning the phone off on the flight to New York (only 7 hours after my call!) We stopped at the hotel on our way to the flight and asked the on duty manager "Would you prefer we check in now and then toss the key in the express box as we leave, RIGHT now or just cancel the reservation so you have the room?" Finally someone who understood, no problem, moral of that story? Just don't show up!*

*AND one other thing to mention: if you rent a car thru AM be sure you bring a print out of the receipt!!! We forgot the 2nd set of paperwork and while they were able to pull up the reservation they wanted to charge us 5X our expected rate ... the walk up rate minus the piddly amount we had actually "paid" thru AM. Luckily that go around we actually got ONYX level service, phone was answered on 2nd ring and we had them shoot a copy to us via e-mail (when we looked thru the My Travel  section the one for car rental was a broken link!) showed that to the agent and POOF the expected $49.00 instead of the amount she had tried to charge us -- $259.00 *


----------



## pigletto

That's all so frustrating. I can't blame you for being at your wits end with them.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm getting really annoyed with AM right now, still no STB resolution, the 50 from the Metro coupon during that hassle hasn't posted, I never received the blue booklet and noticed with some digging that a bunch were Rexall that expire today, the tailored offers we just got in an email from Metro are NOT tailored very well, only 3 of them are things we buy on a regular basis, and we had a rather unfortunate snag with one of our redemptions connected with our trip.*
> 
> *We had booked a night at the Sheraton Gateway for the night before our flight since hubby didn't want to risk getting stuck in rush hour traffic in the winter on our way to the airport. THEN the ice storm hit and we flew out the day before and i thought i'd be nice and let the Sheraton know we wouldn't be staying in case they needed the room for stranded passengers. OMG what a mistake THAT was, "sorry you can't cancel that since you didn't book thru us so you'll be charged for the night in full. Can we have a credit card #" UHM, seriously?? Don't think so, we've paid in full. Great, let's call AM and ask them how to handle it... yet another mistake, the person i got had NO idea how to handle what i was trying to do and offered to put me on hold, might take 90 minutes NO THANK you, we're literally on our way out the door. OK he'll get someone to call us .. I kept saying that i didn't pay for insurance and do NOT want my miles back, all I wanted was to cancel ... we eventually got a call to hubby's cellphone at 5 PM, as he was turning the phone off on the flight to New York (only 7 hours after my call!) We stopped at the hotel on our way to the flight and asked the on duty manager "Would you prefer we check in now and then toss the key in the express box as we leave, RIGHT now or just cancel the reservation so you have the room?" Finally someone who understood, no problem, moral of that story? Just don't show up!*
> 
> *AND one other thing to mention: if you rent a car thru AM be sure you bring a print out of the receipt!!! We forgot the 2nd set of paperwork and while they were able to pull up the reservation they wanted to charge us 5X our expected rate ... the walk up rate minus the piddly amount we had actually "paid" thru AM. Luckily that go around we actually got ONYX level service, phone was answered on 2nd ring and we had them shoot a copy to us via e-mail (when we looked thru the My Travel  section the one for car rental was a broken link!) showed that to the agent and POOF the expected $49.00 instead of the amount she had tried to charge us -- $259.00 *


That sucks Duck, hope you get it all worked out. And I hope your feeling better.


----------



## mort1331

Just over on another Can thread and there is talk about the  Can ticket deal being extended till May20th. If that is the case then I might be in for a new CC to get me some quick easy AM for a couple of tickets.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the heads-up on the car rental!  Just printed our forms out to take with us tomorrow 



Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm getting really annoyed with AM right now, still no STB resolution, the 50 from the Metro coupon during that hassle hasn't posted, I never received the blue booklet and noticed with some digging that a bunch were Rexall that expire today, the tailored offers we just got in an email from Metro are NOT tailored very well, only 3 of them are things we buy on a regular basis, and we had a rather unfortunate snag with one of our redemptions connected with our trip.*
> 
> *We had booked a night at the Sheraton Gateway for the night before our flight since hubby didn't want to risk getting stuck in rush hour traffic in the winter on our way to the airport. THEN the ice storm hit and we flew out the day before and i thought i'd be nice and let the Sheraton know we wouldn't be staying in case they needed the room for stranded passengers. OMG what a mistake THAT was, "sorry you can't cancel that since you didn't book thru us so you'll be charged for the night in full. Can we have a credit card #" UHM, seriously?? Don't think so, we've paid in full. Great, let's call AM and ask them how to handle it... yet another mistake, the person i got had NO idea how to handle what i was trying to do and offered to put me on hold, might take 90 minutes NO THANK you, we're literally on our way out the door. OK he'll get someone to call us .. I kept saying that i didn't pay for insurance and do NOT want my miles back, all I wanted was to cancel ... we eventually got a call to hubby's cellphone at 5 PM, as he was turning the phone off on the flight to New York (only 7 hours after my call!) We stopped at the hotel on our way to the flight and asked the on duty manager "Would you prefer we check in now and then toss the key in the express box as we leave, RIGHT now or just cancel the reservation so you have the room?" Finally someone who understood, no problem, moral of that story? Just don't show up!*
> 
> *AND one other thing to mention: if you rent a car thru AM be sure you bring a print out of the receipt!!! We forgot the 2nd set of paperwork and while they were able to pull up the reservation they wanted to charge us 5X our expected rate ... the walk up rate minus the piddly amount we had actually "paid" thru AM. Luckily that go around we actually got ONYX level service, phone was answered on 2nd ring and we had them shoot a copy to us via e-mail (when we looked thru the My Travel  section the one for car rental was a broken link!) showed that to the agent and POOF the expected $49.00 instead of the amount she had tried to charge us -- $259.00 *


----------



## buyerbrad

Can somebody please explain to me what I need to do to get the 2000 Airmiles with the CC and not pay an annual fee.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Just over on another Can thread and there is talk about the  Can ticket deal being extended till May20th. If that is the case then I might be in for a new CC to get me some quick easy AM for a couple of tickets.


Hmmmm. I was going to pay cash for a ticket, but if that's the case I will continue collecting and see if I can make it to the last one.
That takes the sting out of realizing tonight that the 5 day tickets I planned to upgrade to 6 day tickets would lose their discount .. making them too costly to add one stinking day. I don't know how I didn't put that together before.


----------



## DilEmma

buyerbrad said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what I need to do to get the 2000 Airmiles with the CC and not pay an annual fee.



The American Express Air Miles Platinum card used to be first year free with a 2,000 Air Mile bonus when you spent $500 in the first three months. 

Now it is $65 annual fee not waived in the first year. You still get the 2,000 bonus Air Miles but you have to spend $1,500 within the first three months to trigger the bonus.

It looks like the best you can do now is apply through Great Canadian Rebates which gives you $50 cash back:
*https://www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/register.php?r=176304&p=Amex-AirMilesPlatinum*

So you're effectively buying 2,000 Air Miles for the $15 annual fee not covered by the Great Canadian Rebates cash back.

Or if you don't like GCR or if you don't mind the annual fee, you can use a referral link from a friend. They'll get a 500 Air Mile bonus.

I no longer have the card but did when it was first year free. I did not use it much after the minimum spending because it is not a very good earning card after the welcome bonus. It's on my list to get again though.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm trying to understand something.  I can buy Visa gift cards with air miles from shell?  Is there a fee for using them?  Is there a limit to what I can pick up? Seems like this would be a good way to pay for some vacations we take but I keep thinking there must be a catch.


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> I'm trying to understand something.  I can buy Visa gift cards with air miles from shell?  Is there a fee for using them?  Is there a limit to what I can pick up? Seems like this would be a good way to pay for some vacations we take but I keep thinking there must be a catch.


There is a very big catch...
Activation fee as much as $6.95 (Visa $200 card).

I was browsing the grocery store gift card rack for my coworker who really wants to convert his STB Miles to cash.

Currently the highest denomination that could be loaded onto a prepaid Visa or Mastrcard was $200. MCard activation fee was $5.95 (plus HST). Visa $6.95.

Used to be one could get a Visa Paypower card for $6.95 and load as much as $950.

So at $200 maximum load with a $6.95 activation fee, you're paying 3.5% to convert Air Miles to a kind of cash.

I see where it is worth the fee to some people, like my coworker. He doesn't want to change his habits and shop at Sobeys or Metro and he doesn't care for Shell. He did STB five times with family cards, so has about $1,000 he would like to convert to cash. Given how easy STB was for him, it's certainly worth the 3.5% fee if he can convert the Air Miles to cash.

I shop at Sobeys and Rexall fairly regularly so I prefer to save my Cash Miles for bonus redemption opportunities.

Though I do have some concern that Air Miles will devalue everything.

Money is fungible. If they do devalue, I'm happy to just buy Sobeys gift cards etc online and use some mental accounting to earmark the Air Miles cash for travel.


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked my starbucks cards and I am on track for our March trip and I just need $40.00 more and I will have $300.00 in SB Gift cards for this trip,,,,all collected with cash airmiles.
I need 285 more airmiles which I think I can do before we leave.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> DilEmma, when you cancel an Amex card how do you do it.  Do you send them and email or just call and cancel it over the phone.  I've never actually cancelled a card before.



I just called today to cancel mine also.(number on back of the card).
They said I would receive a letter of confirmation in 7-10 days.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Hmmmm. I was going to pay cash for a ticket, but if that's the case I will continue collecting and see if I can make it to the last one.
> That takes the sting out of realizing tonight that the 5 day tickets I planned to upgrade to 6 day tickets would lose their discount .. making them too costly to add one stinking day. I don't know how I didn't put that together before.


Now I dont have firm confirmation on this, so keep an eye out, but once I know I will post the extension, or if anyone else sees it first.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked my starbucks cards and I am on track for our March trip and I just need $40.00 more and I will have $300.00 in SB Gift cards for this trip,,,,all collected with cash airmiles.
> I need 285 more airmiles which I think I can do before we leave.
> Hugs Mel


Is the SB card here converted to $us there. Do they just see $20 and dont have an exchange rate?


----------



## ttaylorcan

My husband received the booklet today in the mail, as well as mine.  There was nothing mentioned on his home page about offers, but it is listed at the bottom of his offers page.  If you didn't think you received the booklet offers, I missed his so you might want to take a second look.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm getting really annoyed with AM right now, still no STB resolution, the 50 from the Metro coupon during that hassle hasn't posted, I never received the blue booklet and noticed with some digging that a bunch were Rexall that expire today, the tailored offers we just got in an email from Metro are NOT tailored very well, only 3 of them are things we buy on a regular basis, and we had a rather unfortunate snag with one of our redemptions connected with our trip.*
> 
> *We had booked a night at the Sheraton Gateway for the night before our flight since hubby didn't want to risk getting stuck in rush hour traffic in the winter on our way to the airport. THEN the ice storm hit and we flew out the day before and i thought i'd be nice and let the Sheraton know we wouldn't be staying in case they needed the room for stranded passengers. OMG what a mistake THAT was, "sorry you can't cancel that since you didn't book thru us so you'll be charged for the night in full. Can we have a credit card #" UHM, seriously?? Don't think so, we've paid in full. Great, let's call AM and ask them how to handle it... yet another mistake, the person i got had NO idea how to handle what i was trying to do and offered to put me on hold, might take 90 minutes NO THANK you, we're literally on our way out the door. OK he'll get someone to call us .. I kept saying that i didn't pay for insurance and do NOT want my miles back, all I wanted was to cancel ... we eventually got a call to hubby's cellphone at 5 PM, as he was turning the phone off on the flight to New York (only 7 hours after my call!) We stopped at the hotel on our way to the flight and asked the on duty manager "Would you prefer we check in now and then toss the key in the express box as we leave, RIGHT now or just cancel the reservation so you have the room?" Finally someone who understood, no problem, moral of that story? Just don't show up!*
> 
> *AND one other thing to mention: if you rent a car thru AM be sure you bring a print out of the receipt!!! We forgot the 2nd set of paperwork and while they were able to pull up the reservation they wanted to charge us 5X our expected rate ... the walk up rate minus the piddly amount we had actually "paid" thru AM. Luckily that go around we actually got ONYX level service, phone was answered on 2nd ring and we had them shoot a copy to us via e-mail (when we looked thru the My Travel  section the one for car rental was a broken link!) showed that to the agent and POOF the expected $49.00 instead of the amount she had tried to charge us -- $259.00 *



Hang in there Donald, sounds like a lot of issues all at once.  I personally have a love/hate relationship with airmiles promos, I find the individual retailer ones work out well but the multiple vendor ones always seem to have so many ways that things go wrong. Having to wait 120 days to resolve an issue is ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> Hmmmm. I was going to pay cash for a ticket, but if that's the case I will continue collecting and see if I can make it to the last one.
> That takes the sting out of realizing tonight that the 5 day tickets I planned to upgrade to 6 day tickets would lose their discount .. making them too costly to add one stinking day. I don't know how I didn't put that together before.



I'm confused.  So is this true for the airmiles vouchers as well as the disney purchased Canadian vouchers?  I've looked through a number of threads and can't see anyone confirming trying to change airmiles vouchers.  I was expecting to be able to add park hoppers and switch one to an DVC Gold pass.  Anyone know if you can or cannot do either of these things?


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Is the SB card here converted to $us there. Do they just see $20 and dont have an exchange rate?



Hi
When I used them last year I was charged USD at the different locations and the balance left on the card reflected this.(so yes an exchange rate applies).
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ttaylorcan said:


> I'm confused.  So is this true for the airmiles vouchers as well as the disney purchased Canadian vouchers?  I've looked through a number of threads and can't see anyone confirming trying to change airmiles vouchers.  I was expecting to be able to add park hoppers and switch one to an DVC Gold pass.  Anyone know if you can or cannot do either of these things?


*Yes Airmiles is sending out the exchange certificates now as well, which is why the number of miles required to redeem have dropped.*

*Someone has reported back that they did in fact upgrade their certificate for an AP but didn't let us know how much that transaction cost.*

*Someone else reported adding hopping to the tickets but alas, no report of the price for THAT transaction either.*

*So yes to all of your questions just no idea how much it will cost to do the upgrading and if the realized discount will vanish when you DO upgrade! Since there is no discount on the hoppers or APs so you will pay the difference between the certificates and the current  FULL gate price of the other  ticket media "bridging" -- a term i wouldn't recommend using BTW it can cause confusion in any CMs who are ESL --- won't happen i don't think. There will never be any question how much you actually paid for these certificates.*


----------



## pigletto

ttaylorcan said:


> I'm confused.  So is this true for the airmiles vouchers as well as the disney purchased Canadian vouchers?  I've looked through a number of threads and can't see anyone confirming trying to change airmiles vouchers.  I was expecting to be able to add park hoppers and switch one to an DVC Gold pass.  Anyone know if you can or cannot do either of these things?


For some reason I kind of was thinking we were immune as well. But then it dawned on me yesterday that they are giving us an exchange certificate that says it's the 25% off deal, which is the same as what everyone else is getting,  so my guess is that it's going to be the same for us using the airmiles deal. I don't have confirmation, and I asked Donald-myhero in pm but she was using the non discounted airmiles tickets for her upgrades. I don't know anyone else who's tried. So until someone does it's anyones guess. I'm not feeling good about it though.


ETA) LoL.. and there's our Donald now! 

ETAA) Ugh. To further confuse things.. regardless if these tickets are bridgeable or not wouldn't you just be paying the $73.49 to upgrade to hoppers. That's the set price on a ticket that is four days or longer. So it wouldn't seem to be tied to price


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok just had another chat session with AM and at least this time they took the time to record the dates and stores i used the coupons at BUT this was the final  outcome *
*"the appropriate department will look into this further for you and investigate and they anticipate having it resolved by the end of March 2017. *
*JOHNR: what?? end of MARCH!
Georges: Appreciate your passion (as I typically do) and please let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with today John?

JOHNR: but it clearly state in the terms and conditions and FAQs on line (which i kept a screen shot of BTW) that these bonus cash miles would be posted by end of february

Georges: John, I've provided you All the Correct information, there is no question about this.. if we have another date, you will be the first to know! 

And then he left the session ... poof, gone. 

Our Blue Book showed up and good grief ... we "only" have to use offers from 2 or more partners in our booklet ... uhm there are ONLY 2 in it and they are ones we shopped the STB promotion at and won't go to in the winter. Now i shall retire to my spot on the couch and finish the container of ice cream the hubby picked up at Metro ... on sale AND bonus miles both in the flyer and targeted 
*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Someone else reported adding hopping to the tickets but alas, no report of the price for THAT transaction either.*



I think this might be me...we want to add the PH to our AM Canadian discount tickets but our trip is not until March 26...I will report back on how much it cost to add PH to our tickets.


----------



## hdrolfe

I thought I saw in one of the threads that someone had added Park hoppers to their discount tickets and it was the discounted rate for that? But I can't find it now of course. And if you wait until the discount is over of course that doesn't help I guess.

I just ordered my 7-day PH tickets for a trip in August. Booked flights. And am (hopefully) staying at yacht club! Now to save up some USD for meals... and all the toys kiddo will inevitably want to buy. Saving my AM for a hotel pre-cruise next winter, and hopefully flights by then too! 

Also got the booklet in the mail. A bunch of coupons for Sobeys, some of them are % off, not even bonus AM! An interesting Shell deal which seems to not require a coupon (buy gas 3 to 5 times between certain dates for bonus AM) and the "use deals at 2 different places to get 50 bonus AM". I have not noticed anything online for this on my AM account though. 

Oh, and I got my flyers late this week, Sobeys was there but no Rexall! Seems I can never get all the ones I really want at once


----------



## Silvermist999

What is this booklet that some people have gotten? Is it for Onyx collectors?  I'm just Gold so maybe that's why I didn't get it?
Instead I got a Shell mailer for get up to 150 AM if I fill up to 1200L of the VPower


----------



## ttaylorcan

Oh this is so hard to plan! lol

We always hop... get am tickets, add hoppers and change ticket lengths when required.  So for us, at the moment, I am purchasing  airmiles tickets for future trips.  So either we will have to plan a trip without hopping or the tickets might be just a credit toward another ticket. 

As I see it, a 5 day voucher is worth $255 US, anyone adding a hopper right now will be charged $51.75 US ($306.75 is the Canadian voucher price on the website for a 5 day hopper).  So I guess we won't know the hopper price for future visits until after the promo is over.  I calculated with a $255 US credit, adding a hopper after the promo would be $154 plus tax, normally $69 plus tax.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> For some reason I kind of was thinking we were immune as well. But then it dawned on me yesterday that they are giving us an exchange certificate that says it's the 25% off deal, which is the same as what everyone else is getting,  so my guess is that it's going to be the same for us using the airmiles deal. I don't have confirmation, and I asked Donald-myhero in pm but she was using the non discounted airmiles tickets for her upgrades. I don't know anyone else who's tried. So until someone does it's anyones guess. I'm not feeling good about it though.
> 
> 
> ETA) LoL.. and there's our Donald now!
> 
> ETAA) Ugh. To further confuse things.. regardless if these tickets are bridgeable or not wouldn't you just be paying the $73.49 to upgrade to hoppers. That's the set price on a ticket that is four days or longer. So it wouldn't seem to be tied to price



It would be nice if they'd only charge the $73.49 , I'd be very happy with that.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok just had another chat session with AM and at least this time they took the time to record the dates and stores i used the coupons at BUT this was the final  outcome *
> *"the appropriate department will look into this further for you and investigate and they anticipate having it resolved by the end of March 2017. *
> *JOHNR: what?? end of MARCH!*
> *Georges: Appreciate your passion (as I typically do) and please let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with today John?*
> 
> *JOHNR: but it clearly state in the terms and conditions and FAQs on line (which i kept a screen shot of BTW) that these bonus cash miles would be posted by end of february*
> 
> *Georges: John, I've provided you All the Correct information, there is no question about this.. if we have another date, you will be the first to know! *
> 
> *And then he left the session ... poof, gone. *
> 
> *Our Blue Book showed up and good grief ... we "only" have to use offers from 2 or more partners in our booklet ... uhm there are ONLY 2 in it and they are ones we shopped the STB promotion at and won't go to in the winter. Now i shall retire to my spot on the couch and finish the container of ice cream the hubby picked up at Metro ... on sale AND bonus miles both in the flyer and targeted *



I'm using the Sobeys coupons, only other offer was Staples 40 wus $80, so to get the bonus technically you'd get 40+50am bonus (so 90am) wus $80 at Staples. Pass.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Silvermist999 said:


> What is this booklet that some people have gotten? Is it for Onyx collectors?  I'm just Gold so maybe that's why I didn't get it?
> Instead I got a Shell mailer for get up to 150 AM if I fill up to 1200L of the VPower



Our house has three gold collectors and two received the booklet offer.  I'm always gold and usually get the booklet promos.  The only difference that I can think of between my daughter, who didn't get the offer and husband who did for the first time was that I reflagged his airmiles account in the fall to receive promotions.  One of the kind people on this thread replied to someone to do this to start their Sobeys am promos so I did it to my husband's account.  Lo and behold he gets Sobey promos.

I know this doesn't help for this promo but it might be something to try.

Wow, 1200L, that's a lot of gas!


----------



## ttaylorcan

My booklet has a 3 cents off/litre at Shell til April, combinable with other offers.  Husband's doesn't.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ttaylorcan said:


> My booklet has a 3 cents off/litre at Shell til April, combinable with other offers.  Husband's doesn't.



Actually, relooking at my booklet, the gas 3 cents offer might be included in the 2 offers needed to get the 50 bonus miles.  So unclear, but it's on the booklet cover as a participating partner.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> What is this booklet that some people have gotten? Is it for Onyx collectors?  I'm just Gold so maybe that's why I didn't get it?
> Instead I got a Shell mailer for get up to 150 AM if I fill up to 1200L of the VPower


*Once our booklet showed up today i was able to confirm it's the same offers i can view on my page .. follow these steps to find them for you*
*On the home page click on Get miles*
**
*This will open up a window (that i can't capture urgh!) where you will find the words "Find offers" on the far right under "more ways to get miles" click on that to find this*
**
*clicking on "see my offers" will open up a new tab with your offers ... you need to click ONE MORE time on this. it will open up yet another tab where you will FINALLY find your coupons. A LOT of work for 50 AM if you ask me. Like i said, we won't use any of them!*
**


----------



## Debbie

ttaylorcan said:


> I'm using the Sobeys coupons, only other offer was Staples 40 wus $80, so to get the bonus technically you'd get 40+50am bonus (so 90am) wus $80 at Staples. Pass.


That's what I got, too. No choice at all, to be honest. On the positive, I was ready to print the Foodland coupons, anyway, so it saved me some printer ink.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got off the phone with the My Offers folks.  I had so many paper and electronic offers used today, my spend $150/get 35 didn't show on the receipt.

I called them and the guy essentially questioned me about my spend. He asked how much did you spend, then he asked how much was the tax.  Now, in normal math $150 x 1.15 = $172.50, but we all know we pay minimal tax on groceries.  When I told him my tax was like $7.00, he was very leary and said that he was going to push it through but not mark it as a system error. 

Sometimes those offers are a pain in the butt. *rant over*


----------



## bababear_50

Well no little blue book for me on the airmiles site or in the mail...
Hmmmmm ...though from what you are all saying I guess I can miss this promotion.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Those AM Disney tickets are looking better all the time gang! Rumors are floating around that starting tomorrow with the standard February ticket increase Disney will be adding expiration dates to them! The rumored date is Dec 2018 SO the stated "non-expiring" CDN discounted tickets will be a double advantage. Save 25% (more depending on the actual ticket jump) and non-expiring. The fact that there have been reports that they have added a line on the CDN ticket offer of expiration date confirms this in my mind. I would encourage those of you who have these tickets to take screen shots and/or send for e-mail confirmation of the current non-expiration policy to CYA if need be!*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> I would encourage those of you who have these tickets to take screen shots and/or send for e-mail confirmation of the current non-expiration policy to CYA if need be!


I would not want to add  more confusion to this issue, but are you implying that those of us with AM Vouchers, acquired recently at the reduced point "cost" may need to prove that they are still valued beyond Dec 2017? I have 2 5-Day passes from AM that I won't be using until 2018.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So which tickets are going to have expiry?

The AM website tickets or the Cdn 25% off (WDW site) tickets?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *The fact that there have been reports that they have added a line on the CDN ticket offer of expiration date confirms this in my mind. *



Can you post a link to this so we can understand which type of tickets is getting the expiry?


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ilovetotravel1977 The AM tickets do not have an expiry listed on their website. The Cdn 25% off the Disney Site currently have Dec 2017 listed as the expiry.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> I would not want to add  more confusion to this issue, but are you implying that those of us with AM Vouchers, acquired recently at the reduced point "cost" may need to prove that they are still valued beyond Dec 2017? I have 2 5-Day passes from AM that I won't be using until 2018.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So which tickets are going to have expiry?
> 
> The AM website tickets or the Cdn 25% off (WDW site) tickets?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can you post a link to this so we can understand which type of tickets is getting the expiry?



*OK, here-in lies one of the problems with social media, it's hard to fully convey what i'm trying to say.*

*1st) here's the link to the thread where someone first mentioned seeing an expiration date on the Disney website for CDN tickets*
*http://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-canadian-resident-ticket-expiry-confusion.3577601/*

*2) it looks to me that all tickets sold thru Disney from this point forward (tomorrow's increase) will have an expiration date for Both DisneyWORLD and DisneyLAND*

*3) Tickets you already have in your possession from any source (INCLUDING the CDN discounted exchange certifcates) that have no expiration date on them will NOT expire. They will be honoured as printed, people are still using the non-expiring tickets they purchases years ago. They are essentially "grandfathered in"*

*4) PLEASE do some form of CYA for any of the exchange certificates you have already obtained with no dates on them.  The website still has the term"they never expire" so either take a screen shot --- of a copy of mine provided here but i'm using the surface and not able to get today's date to *
*show for extra protection you might want to do that!-- and store it with your tickets. If you already have some sort of e-mail you received with confirmation of the non-expiration take that with you as well*
**

*and finally: Airmiles is notorious for changing the price point and as in this case, what they actually send us so I would now caution anyone who redeems for the discounted tickets with the thought of using them before the end of whatever the newly established expiration date. Once the current non-expiring tickets are depleted and they re-order from Disney  and they WILL have an expiry date. (There is no real confirmation yet if our discounted exchange certificates will be included in the "new & improved" ticket revamp but i for one would be leery)  *


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Those AM Disney tickets are looking better all the time gang! Rumors are floating around that starting tomorrow with the standard February ticket increase Disney will be adding expiration dates to them! The rumored date is Dec 2018 SO the stated "non-expiring" CDN discounted tickets will be a double advantage. Save 25% (more depending on the actual ticket jump) and non-expiring. The fact that there have been reports that they have added a line on the CDN ticket offer of expiration date confirms this in my mind. I would encourage those of you who have these tickets to take screen shots and/or send for e-mail confirmation of the current non-expiration policy to CYA if need be!*



Thank you so much for the heads up Donald, I just ordered the rest of my airmiles vouchers and did screen shots of the airmiles descriptions.  Not to panic anyone but I find that somehow most the ticket rumours on this board turn out to be true.  In the past, Disney ticket prices have usually changed on Sundays so if something changes tomorrow with Disney tickets, I won't be surprised.  Often airmiles changes come shortly after, sometimes when the current tickets run out.  

I was holding out for miles for the 7 day tickets, just short a few miles, decided wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## ttaylorcan

I used my booklet coupons at Sobeys today, used four and was supposed to get 25 bonus am for using 4 in one transaction.  Well I didn't, cashier was the head cashier that handles all the issues, she said you are supposed to get them on the receipt (all four coupons went through fine, just no bonus).  Said to call myoffers, which I did and had the airmiles added with no questions asked.  The customer service person at myoffers confirmed the bonus miles are supposed to be on the receipt.  Just a heads up.


----------



## pigletto

ttaylorcan said:


> I used my booklet coupons at Sobeys today, used four and was supposed to get 25 bonus am for using 4 in one transaction.  Well I didn't, cashier was the head cashier that handles all the issues, she said you are supposed to get them on the receipt (all four coupons went through fine, just no bonus).  Said to call myoffers, which I did and had the airmiles added with no questions asked.  The customer service person at myoffers confirmed the bonus miles are supposed to be on the receipt.  Just a heads up.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll call (did you call Sobey's or Airmiles?). I have no idea what my cashier was doing but he made a horrible mess of the entire transaction. He was the nicest kid and I felt bad for him. 8 items and he just kept scanning the coupons and erasing things and manually adjusting things and going back over it all and muttering to himself. I didn't get the 25 miles and I am pretty sure I was overcharged by about $8 but I don't ever want to deal with that receipt again. It's as long as my arm for 8 items. By the time he was done I just paid and ran.

The 25 definitely aren't on the receipt though.


----------



## pigletto

Update.. I found the number for My Offers and called and they said I should call airmiles or deal with the customer service desk but they would give me the 25 goodwill miles.

Service desk at my store is completely useless and will only tell me that you have to come during the day on a weekday to see a manager. And last time I called Airmiles about one of their bonus miles not crediting they tried to tell me to wait the 90 days or whatever it is even though everyone else got their miles on their receipts. 
So all's well I suppose but this program seems to have gotten harder and harder to deal with lately.


----------



## marchingstar

For those of you who have redeemed AirMiles for the discounted WDW tickets: what is the date printed in the bottom corner of the certificate? I received tickets earlier this week (woo!) and noticed the date. The date on my certificates has already passed, so I was guessing it was the date of issue by Disney, but I'm wondering if now that we're anticipating expiry dates it might mean something else?


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> Update.. I found the number for My Offers and called and they said I should call airmiles or deal with the customer service desk but they would give me the 25 goodwill miles.
> 
> Service desk at my store is completely useless and will only tell me that you have to come during the day on a weekday to see a manager. And last time I called Airmiles about one of their bonus miles not crediting they tried to tell me to wait the 90 days or whatever it is even though everyone else got their miles on their receipts.
> So all's well I suppose but this program seems to have gotten harder and harder to deal with lately.



lol, too funny, I was told the same thing, I wonder if we talked to the same guy on the phone.  My Sobeys' cashier IS the customer service desk, if I walked over to it, they would page her to come. She wrote 1-844-894-3337 on my receipt and said call MyOffers.  She is very good, in the fall she called me at home to followed up after I left the store and named every cheese included in the STB promo, but said pick any one you want and we will ring in ones that work so you get the points.

I get why myoffers wants the stores to handle it, they can look at the receipt.  I believe with Shoppers Drug Mart, anything adjusted in the store gets charged back to the store, so if Sobeys works this way as well, I can see why they aren't handling it in-store.

I'm glad you got your points.


----------



## pigletto

ttaylorcan said:


> lol, too funny, I was told the same thing, I wonder if we talked to the same guy on the phone.  My Sobeys' cashier IS the customer service desk, if I walked over to it, they would page her to come. She wrote 1-844-894-3337 on my receipt and said call MyOffers.  She is very good, in the fall she called me at home to followed up after I left the store and named every cheese included in the STB promo, but said pick any one you want and we will ring in ones that work so you get the points.
> 
> I get why myoffers wants the stores to handle it, they can look at the receipt.  I believe with Shoppers Drug Mart, anything adjusted in the store gets charged back to the store, so if Sobeys works this way as well, I can see why they aren't handling it in-store.
> 
> I'm glad you got your points.


I think it was Andre maybe? Poor guy lol.


----------



## ttaylorcan

marchingstar said:


> For those of you who have redeemed AirMiles for the discounted WDW tickets: what is the date printed in the bottom corner of the certificate? I received tickets earlier this week (woo!) and noticed the date. The date on my certificates has already passed, so I was guessing it was the date of issue by Disney, but I'm wondering if now that we're anticipating expiry dates it might mean something else?



I have Jan 19, 2017.  I ordered Jan 29, 2017.  I think it's probably good that there is a date (well as long as it's before Feb 12 lol).

Husband tells me not to worry about ticket changes, we always adjust.  If we can't add hoppers without it costing a lot,  we just won't.  If we can't cash in airmiles ahead anymore, again, we won't.


----------



## ttaylorcan

pigletto said:


> I think it was Andre maybe? Poor guy lol.



lol, I don't actually recall, good for you for remembering.


----------



## marchingstar

ttaylorcan said:


> I have Jan 19, 2017.  I ordered Jan 29, 2017.  I think it's probably good that there is a date (well as long as it's before Feb 12 lol).
> 
> Husband tells me not to worry about ticket changes, we always adjust.  If we can't add hoppers without it costing a lot,  we just won't.  If we can't cash in airmiles ahead anymore, again, we won't.



yes, good point! I've gone back and taken a screen shot of the air miles page right now (where it mentions no expiry), plus I ordered my tickets last month and the date on them is Dec 2016. Hopefully that's enough evidence that the tickets are from before any expiry dates. I know these boards can cause us to make mountains out of what might-tomorrow-be-a-molehill! 

Your approach sounds like a good one! We've always used hoppers (and we hop almost every day) but the savings were just too good to pass up--if we have to make a non-hopping trip work, at least we'll be in Disney!


----------



## Shad0w

I just ordered 4 adult 7 day WDW tickets through AM as well. Took screen shots of the Overview and Terms and Conditions during the purchase as proof there was no mention of any type of expiry date for tickets when I made the purchase. Here's hoping anyways...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ttaylorcan said:


> I used my booklet coupons at Sobeys today, used four and was supposed to get 25 bonus am for using 4 in one transaction.



I used four offers and didn't get the 25 miles on my receipt as well. Thank goodness my local sobeys is awesome at giving me missed miles.  They literally just swipe my card and give me what I'm missing.


----------



## pigletto

Well the 25 miles that he was supposed to award me when I called last night aren't there either.

As for the ticket expiry. I've been ordering them as I earn enough miles. So one of my tickets is 06/16, one is 12/16 and one is 01/17. I'll be ordering one more before we go so it will fall under the new expiry rules. I am not anticipating any problems. The ones I ordered prior to this new policy are non expiring, and I'm not anticipating an issue. All will be used by August.


----------



## mort1331

So a little off topic. My local Sobeys is having a big promo for AM. They have parked a full trailer and pop up tent that extends into handicap parking. On a snow day like today my neighbours that need those spots cant use them. I spoke direct with the AM reps, which are just reps and have no pull as to why they are set up there. And the store manager of the day, again she apparently had not even been outside to see the set. (not sure how she got to work today) They both brushed it off as not big deal, but will make note of it for future. Did not get upset, because these people cant do anytthing right now about it. But did email head office about it, and called town bylaw services, so hopefully ticket coming soon.
They were promoting great deals that you can pay either with your dream miles or cash and collect them right now from the truck. Nothing really good, and they say its at least 50%off. example a 40inch Hisense tv for $250. Or 2500am not a deal for a cheap made tv. There were some small appliances and some necklaces. Nothing looked like a great deal.
So strike out with the whole promo thing.
Hmm should call the local paper to get them to take pics of parking, yea.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Update.. I found the number for My Offers and called and they said I should call airmiles or deal with the customer service desk but they would give me the 25 goodwill miles.
> 
> Service desk at my store is completely useless and will only tell me that you have to come during the day on a weekday to see a manager. And last time I called Airmiles about one of their bonus miles not crediting they tried to tell me to wait the 90 days or whatever it is even though everyone else got their miles on their receipts.
> So all's well I suppose but this program seems to have gotten harder and harder to deal with lately.



I'm so confused, when this has happened to me and I went to Customer Service they tell me that I should take it up with My Offers.  When I call My Offers they tell me to wait or call Airmiles (which you have to wait 120 days before doing).  Round and round the circle I go.  Good thing was the miles did show up a few weeks later all on their own.  I feel your pain.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So a little off topic. My local Sobeys is having a big promo for AM. They have parked a full trailer and pop up tent that extends into handicap parking. On a snow day like today my neighbours that need those spots cant use them. I spoke direct with the AM reps, which are just reps and have no pull as to why they are set up there. And the store manager of the day, again she apparently had not even been outside to see the set. (not sure how she got to work today) They both brushed it off as not big deal, but will make note of it for future. Did not get upset, because these people cant do anytthing right now about it. But did email head office about it, and called town bylaw services, so hopefully ticket coming soon.
> They were promoting great deals that you can pay either with your dream miles or cash and collect them right now from the truck. Nothing really good, and they say its at least 50%off. example a 40inch Hisense tv for $250. Or 2500am not a deal for a cheap made tv. There were some small appliances and some necklaces. Nothing looked like a great deal.
> So strike out with the whole promo thing.
> Hmm should call the local paper to get them to take pics of parking, yea.


*We listen to CHFI and they were broadcasting from that store yesterday and i thought to myself "Can't wait to hear from @mort1331 the REAL story of this "amazing event" I sure hope you did follow thru and call the paper, that's not good!!*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

*UPDATE: *  Remember when I posted about the email I got from Air Miles that said I needed to earn 400 AM in the month of December to earn Onyx status but then after I had earned my AM read the terms and conditions that said it had to be base miles.  I was disappointed because I had shopped specifically for the bonus offers and in the month of December actually earned 515 AM....while I was disappointed, it my was my fault for not reading the terms and conditions.

Well, I just checked my Air Miles account and I am now *ONYX until March 31, 2019!!!!!!*

So I guess AM just looked at the total AM collected in December and not whether they are base or bonus...


----------



## ttaylorcan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> *UPDATE: *  Remember when I posted about the email I got from Air Miles that said I needed to earn 400 AM in the month of December to earn Onyx status but then after I had earned my AM read the terms and conditions that said it had to be base miles.  I was disappointed because I had shopped specifically for the bonus offers and in the month of December actually earned 515 AM....while I was disappointed, it my was my fault for not reading the terms and conditions.
> 
> Well, I just checked my Air Miles account and I am now *ONYX until March 31, 2019!!!!!!*
> 
> So I guess AM just looked at the total AM collected in December and not whether they are base or bonus...



Thank you for posting, I'm now onyx as well, same email but didn't put it together. I saw onyx on my account yesterday but was waiting for them to change back the error lol.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ttaylorcan said:


> Thank you for posting, I'm now onyx as well, same email but didn't put it together. I saw onyx on my account yesterday but was waiting for them to change back the error lol.



Congratulations!!!!  Wonder if we get new "Onyx" Air Miles cards?


----------



## ottawamom

You will, they will be mailed out automatically.  Welcome to the dark side (black cards)


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> You will, they will be mailed out automatically.  Welcome to the dark side (black cards)


interesting! any idea how long it should take for the onyx card to get shipped out? I hit onyx status last fall (maybe Oct, good through 2018) but haven't gotten a card yet.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *We listen to CHFI and they were broadcasting from that store yesterday and i thought to myself "Can't wait to hear from @mort1331 the REAL story of this "amazing event" I sure hope you did follow thru and call the paper, that's not good!!*


Didnt know they were broadcasting it. I tried calling the papers but being sunday no answer. If they were broadcasting while i was there i would have said somethinf on air for sure. Will call the papers and town monday


----------



## ttaylorcan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Wonder if we get new "Onyx" Air Miles cards?



Same to you!  Honestly, I don't think it will make much difference to me, all my miles pretty much go to Disney tickets, but you never know.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> You will, they will be mailed out automatically.  Welcome to the dark side (black cards)



Thanks for the info...I'm excited to join the Dark Side!!!!!  Not sure if it will make a difference for me but excited that my AM collecting this past year has paid off....


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone else had their STB bonus miles included in their count towards ONYX or Gold status.  I've been watching my account and when I do a quick reconciliation the 1900AM from STB are not included in the total.  Ultimately I guess it doesn't make a difference I was just under the impression that they were going to count towards our 2017 totals.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm excited to join the Dark Side!!!!!  Not sure if it will make a difference for me but excited that my AM collecting this past year has paid off....



It's always rewarding to reach a milestone.

I just noticed all your stays in your signature.  We're off to stay at POP again in May.  Can't wait, its such a nice resort.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> It's always rewarding to reach a milestone.
> 
> I just noticed all your stays in your signature.  We're off to stay at POP again in May.  Can't wait, its such a nice resort.



We've had many more stays than what is listed....I just haven't updated my signature in a long time...While we love Pop, and had planned to stay there for my birthday at the end of March, we decided to switch to All Star Music because of the construction at Pop...and based on the pictures of the new rooms, I doubt we will be staying at Pop again...while the addition of a queen size bed is nice, I am not a fan of the double size murphy bed that eliminates the table when it is down - we use the table a lot.  The rooms to me now look like dorm rooms with the colour scheme (or should I say lack of colour) and lack of Disney...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where do you find on the website where you're at in terms of gold vs onyx for the year?

Nevermind, found it.  My 1900 STB miles are not counting towards my miles earned for the year.


----------



## oceanwave

I am so frustrated with airmiles.  I saved up all these airmiles to use to book our summer vacation flights.  My son is under 2, but want to book him his own seat because he is such a wiggle worm and it's Air Canada Rouge.  I went to make the booking today and I can't book a seat for him with airmiles.  I can book him as a lap infant but  cannot book a seat for him.  I did a live chat and they told me their system does not allow under 2's to book a seat.  I was told I could use airmiles to purchase my seat and my husband's seat and then to call Air Canada to purchase a cash seat for my son and they would then link the reservation together.  Has anyone done this?  I am a bit apprehensive doing this.  It is just so silly I can't use airmiles to purchase a seat for an infant.


----------



## Donald - my hero

oceanwave said:


> I am so frustrated with airmiles.  I saved up all these airmiles to use to book our summer vacation flights.  My son is under 2, but want to book him his own seat because he is such a wiggle worm and it's Air Canada Rouge.  I went to make the booking today and I can't book a seat for him with airmiles.  I can book him as a lap infant but  cannot book a seat for him.  I did a live chat and they told me their system does not allow under 2's to book a seat.  I was told I could use airmiles to purchase my seat and my husband's seat and then to call Air Canada to purchase a cash seat for my son and they would then link the reservation together.  Has anyone done this?  I am a bit apprehensive doing this.  It is just so silly I can't use airmiles to purchase a seat for an infant.


*I would call Air Canada and ask if you can book him as OVER 2 since you want a seat and then later call back and alter his age? How old will he be at the time of your flight? Personally think that's stupid, who cares how old the person is that you want to book a seat for" When searching on the AirCanada website i noticed that you need an approved child restraint for a child under 2 if you pay for a seat. *

*Call Air Canada and go from there, good luck, since they state you would pay full adult price for his ticket and if it was me i would be annoyed that a glitch in Airmiles policy wouldn't allow me to use my rewards!*


----------



## Glynis4

oceanwave said:


> I am so frustrated with airmiles.  I saved up all these airmiles to use to book our summer vacation flights.  My son is under 2, but want to book him his own seat because he is such a wiggle worm and it's Air Canada Rouge.  I went to make the booking today and I can't book a seat for him with airmiles.  I can book him as a lap infant but  cannot book a seat for him.  I did a live chat and they told me their system does not allow under 2's to book a seat.  I was told I could use airmiles to purchase my seat and my husband's seat and then to call Air Canada to purchase a cash seat for my son and they would then link the reservation together.  Has anyone done this?  I am a bit apprehensive doing this.  It is just so silly I can't use airmiles to purchase a seat for an infant.


That's ridiculous! I would be super frustrated too


----------



## ottawamom

oceanwave said:


> I am so frustrated with airmiles.  I saved up all these airmiles to use to book our summer vacation flights.  My son is under 2, but want to book him his own seat because he is such a wiggle worm and it's Air Canada Rouge.  I went to make the booking today and I can't book a seat for him with airmiles.  I can book him as a lap infant but  cannot book a seat for him.  I did a live chat and they told me their system does not allow under 2's to book a seat.  I was told I could use airmiles to purchase my seat and my husband's seat and then to call Air Canada to purchase a cash seat for my son and they would then link the reservation together.  Has anyone done this?  I am a bit apprehensive doing this.  It is just so silly I can't use airmiles to purchase a seat for an infant.



Thinking about this and the way Airmiles handles seat selection I wonder if this has anything to do with the possibility of a two year old being assigned a seat away from you. If Air Canada would allow you to book and pay for your seat selection once you have your confirmation from Airmiles maybe it would be allowed. Definitely worth the call.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone else had their STB bonus miles included in their count towards ONYX or Gold status.  I've been watching my account and when I do a quick reconciliation the 1900AM from STB are not included in the total.  Ultimately I guess it doesn't make a difference I was just under the impression that they were going to count towards our 2017 totals.



My STB were included in the status count on the weekend and then they were removed.  I was at 3645 for 2017, now I'm at 1745.  My status was also changed to onyx, it's still there.


----------



## mort1331

Ya something is not right with the counts
 Mine is saying I have only collected 24am towards this years count..i dont think so. Also I am sure the STB counts towards this year too. I think i have it saved somewhere and will check in the next day or 2


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks mort1331, will be here patiently waiting for your reply


----------



## Donald - my hero

*From the STB FAQs, which i saved for future reference -- the link is still active luckily! I'm really hating this promotion more and more as time passes.*
**


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *From the STB FAQs, which i saved for future reference -- the link is still active luckily! I'm really hating this promotion more and more as time passes.*
> *View attachment 220056*


The Duck is so much faster than I. I knew it was somewhere because we had discussions about it on this thread about how it would be a great boost to next year.
THanks Duck


----------



## mort1331

So lots of fun online chat with AM about the points counting towards status. Long and short of it was that first they tried to say they did not count. I copy and pasted from their own website FAQ for STB and sent that to them. They go, "hmm by that wording it should count, let me see". They have sent it upstairs and will get back to me. LOL we will wait till the end of the month.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> So lots of fun online chat with AM about the points counting towards status. Long and short of it was that first they tried to say they did not count. I copy and pasted from their own website FAQ for STB and sent that to them. They go, "hmm by that wording it should count, let me see". They have sent it upstairs and will get back to me. LOL we will wait till the end of the month.



I just got off an online chat with them as well. You must have spoken with them before I did because they told me, after checking with the Shop the Block specialist" that the bonus Cash miles will count towards our status for this year (earned in 2017 status for 2018).  They will be updating the account shortly.  What I don't know is if they will be updating every account or only those who call in and question it.  Time will tell on that.  I hope my status will be changed when they do the next update on Sunday Feb 19.  I will report back and others can check and see if they were also updated.  

I did the online chat because I wanted a copy of what was said.  Turns out I need a special app to be able to read what was printed to file.  I should have just called them.  So much quicker (for me anyway).


----------



## pigletto

I am so terribly tired of running around to complete their promos and coupons EXACTLY as required and then having to run around proving their own policies to them. This of course, after I get no help at the store end, the website, or on the phone. It's been a sham lately.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
The bababear is sad and ranting ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I have had some pain and weakness issues with left arm-shoulder neck area.
So I had an Xray and it showed I need an MRI--I'm booked for first week of March.
After work I went to the Dr. and as I excitedly mentioned my upcoming trip she sat their shaking her head.
Me: "It's just a car that goes super fast and has a few curves" Dr:Nope........... so no Test Track
Me: The G force is mild and it one of my favorite rides.....................Dr: Nope........... so no Mission Space.
Dr: No roller coaster rides--Thunder,Space,7 dwarfs,Splash,Dinosaur......................
God I could hear the tune of It's a small world in my brain...............I'm grounded this trip.
I uh did not mention  the itty bitty drop on  cause what's a Disney trip without this ride.
Well atleast it will be sunny and warm I hope.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I take it you won't have the results of the MRI before you leave on holiday.  On a positive note there's still Dole Whip! (My new favourite obsession since my December trip when I had one for the first time.)


----------



## ottawamom

On another note.  I just received an email about Rexall Load and Go offers.

1. If I load my first offer will I still get the weekly email with the bonus spend $X get X AM or will it just be the offers I get with Load and Go.  At the moment I am able to double dip the weekly email offer with the coupon offer I get at the bottom of the receipt (Fri-Sun)(not available in all regions). I would hate to miss out on being able to do that. At the moment it's the only thing keeping me going.

2. Do I have to load one targeted offer before I'm part of Load and Go or is it just thrust upon me whether I want it or not (progress?)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I take it you won't have the results of the MRI before you leave on holiday.  On a positive note there's still Dole Whip! (My new favourite obsession since my December trip when I had one for the first time.)



I asked and she said it takes a week ....so I would be on Holidays by then and to be honest I kind of would rather not know until after my Disney trip. Ah yes Dole Whips---with a side of rum.
onto good things
Two bags of chocolate M&M's got me 10 airmiles at Metro--Happy Valentine's Day
I actually picked up 62 airmiles today at Metro--kind of surprised myself.
I will say alot of my airmiles shopping has moved from Sobeys to Rexall.I really miss the weekly meal deals at Sobeys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> The bababear is sad and ranting ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I have had some pain and weakness issues with left arm-shoulder neck area.
> So I had an Xray and it showed I need an MRI--I'm booked for first week of March.
> After work I went to the Dr. and as I excitedly mentioned my upcoming trip she sat their shaking her head.
> Me: "It's just a car that goes super fast and has a few curves" Dr:Nope........... so no Test Track
> Me: The G force is mild and it one of my favorite rides.....................Dr: Nope........... so no Mission Space.
> Dr: No roller coaster rides--Thunder,Space,7 dwarfs,Splash,Dinosaur......................
> God I could hear the tune of It's a small world in my brain...............I'm grounded this trip.
> I uh did not mention  the itty bitty drop on  cause what's a Disney trip with out this ride.
> Well atleast it will be sunny and warm I hope.
> Hugs Mel


Oh I'm sorry to hear that. What do they think is the issue?


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear that. What do they think is the issue?


Hi Hon
The MRI is for the cervical spine--I am not sure what they are looking for, I'm kind of trying to not focus or worry too much at this point. "Google is NOT my friend",just scaring myself silly.
I am respectful and appreciate that we have good medical care here in Canada. I do however think that it is sad when we have to book a MRI at 2:50 am on a Sunday night/morning --I mean some people (myself) need sleep before they go to work the next day. And bless the hospital staff for working those hours.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> On another note.  I just received an email about Rexall Load and Go offers.
> 
> 1. If I load my first offer will I still get the weekly email with the bonus spend $X get X AM or will it just be the offers I get with Load and Go.  At the moment I am able to double dip the weekly email offer with the coupon offer I get at the bottom of the receipt (Fri-Sun)(not available in all regions). I would hate to miss out on being able to do that. At the moment it's the only thing keeping me going.
> 
> 2. Do I have to load one targeted offer before I'm part of Load and Go or is it just thrust upon me whether I want it or not (progress?)



I've been using the Load and Go app since it was offered out west (Alberta), and I still receive the email bonus offers.

I load all the offers from the app, including the spend $$ and get X AM, plus I print the bonus spend $$ and get X AM emailed coupon, and end up getting double the AM. This week was spend $50, get 80, so I spent approx. $63 and got 160 AM.

I'm not sure about your region, so can't speak to #2, but I can tell you from my own experience that the Load and Go app has been really helpful in accumulating airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> On another note.  I just received an email about Rexall Load and Go offers.
> 
> 1. If I load my first offer will I still get the weekly email with the bonus spend $X get X AM or will it just be the offers I get with Load and Go.  At the moment I am able to double dip the weekly email offer with the coupon offer I get at the bottom of the receipt (Fri-Sun)(not available in all regions). I would hate to miss out on being able to do that. At the moment it's the only thing keeping me going.
> 
> 2. Do I have to load one targeted offer before I'm part of Load and Go or is it just thrust upon me whether I want it or not (progress?)





kerreyn said:


> I've been using the Load and Go app since it was offered out west (Alberta), and I still receive the email bonus offers.
> 
> I load all the offers from the app, including the spend $$ and get X AM, plus I print the bonus spend $$ and get X AM emailed coupon, and end up getting double the AM. This week was spend $50, get 80, so I spent approx. $63 and got 160 AM.
> 
> I'm not sure about your region, so can't speak to #2, but I can tell you from my own experience that the Load and Go app has been really helpful in accumulating airmiles.


*You can count me as one who HATES the Load n Go --- once we were pushed to that, it was an all or nothing thing. I still get the weekly coupons (which i really apologize for not sharing lately but dang, so tired!) but only some stores will let me use it coupled with my Load n Go offers. I can only use those offers ONCE now, before i would print them out multiple times ... I can only use the spend X get X AM once ... no more multiple sales. I don't have a smartphone so if i want to know what offers i have to use i need to go extremely old school and write the darn things down and cross my fingers that i choose the right product.*

*Gone are the days of me getting this kind of bonus PRE-Load n Go *
**
*POST- Load n Go*
**
*Makes no sense for me to do multiple sales now because i can only get the Spend X get X ONCE... pre-i did 3 separate sales and got triple the miles, post if i did 3 sales i only end up with 3 times the product *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> The bababear is sad and ranting ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I have had some pain and weakness issues with left arm-shoulder neck area.
> So I had an Xray and it showed I need an MRI--I'm booked for first week of March.
> After work I went to the Dr. and as I excitedly mentioned my upcoming trip she sat their shaking her head.
> Me: "It's just a car that goes super fast and has a few curves" Dr:Nope........... so no Test Track
> Me: The G force is mild and it one of my favorite rides.....................Dr: Nope........... so no Mission Space.
> Dr: No roller coaster rides--Thunder,Space,7 dwarfs,Splash,Dinosaur......................
> God I could hear the tune of It's a small world in my brain...............I'm grounded this trip.
> I uh did not mention  the itty bitty drop on  cause what's a Disney trip without this ride.
> Well atleast it will be sunny and warm I hope.
> Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The MRI is for the cervical spine--I am not sure what they are looking for, I'm kind of trying to not focus or worry too much at this point. "Google is NOT my friend",just scaring myself silly.
> I am respectful and appreciate that we have good medical care here in Canada. I do however think that it is sad when we have to book a MRI at 2:50 am on a Sunday night/morning --I mean some people (myself) need sleep before they go to work the next day. And bless the hospital staff for working those hours.
> Hugs
> Mel


*Well crap, that sucks!!! I agree that our medical care is amazing but the time waiting for said care can drive a person to drink  I've had those lovely middle of the night MRI appointments and they are stupid! I'll put in some good thoughts for you that your pain level is manageable while you wait and that it doesn't put too much of a crimp in your Disney-style.*

*AND yes, stop Googling or you'll discover that you need surgery for an enlarged prostate *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am Onyx until the end of March 2018.  If the STB miles go towards my yearly tally for 2017 and I earn 6000 miles prior to my current Onyx status running out in 2018, will they extend my status again for another year?


----------



## ottawamom

March 2018 is the end of the benefit period for the AM status you accumulated in 2016. So ONYX by the end of 2016 you get ONYX benefits until March 2018.  You'll need to collect 6000 more AM by the end of 2017 to get ONYX benefits to March 2019.  If you manage to do that say Mid June your status will change within a week or two of reaching that milestone.  They don't make you wait till the end of the year.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald and kerreyn thanks for the info on the load and go.  I usually only use the email coupon once per week.  I combine that with my cash register receipt coupon.  I may get a few extra AM with the targeted offers so I guess I'll give it a try.  If my email coupons dry up I just sign DH up and use his.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well crap, that sucks!!! I agree that our medical care is amazing but the time waiting for said care can drive a person to drink  I've had those lovely middle of the night MRI appointments and they are stupid! I'll put in some good thoughts for you that your pain level is manageable while you wait and that it doesn't put too much of a crimp in your Disney-style.*
> 
> *AND yes, stop Googling or you'll discover that you need surgery for an enlarged prostate *


I agree that the late night MRI appointments are no fun at all but the reality is if those machines didn't run 24/7 there would be very few of them and the wait times would go from 4-6 weeks to 6-8 months or longer.  I've had many MRI's and I think if you are under a certain age you get the late appointments because the earliest I have ever gone in was 11pm.  In a way I don't mind it though, I'm tired and can zone out while laying in the machine.


----------



## tinkerone

There was a few posts in December about a offer to become Onyx if you collected x number of* base* airmiles in that month.  I had to collect 450 or something like that, which I did, however they mostly were not base miles they were bonus miles.  I thought I had missed out.  Yesterday I saw that they indeed did make my account Onyx and it lasts until March of 2019. 
There were a few others on here that had a similar offer so if you were one of these people check your account, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I hope it is not anything that turns out to be serious.  I hate the waiting game!!!  As I am thankful for our healthcare system, we were waiting for 10 months for one appointment with a pediatric specialist for our son. As happy as we were to finally get the appointment, it makes me sad.  Thank god it for something non emergent.   It makes me wonder how long someone would have to wait if it was an emergent case.   But we went to the appointment...now for the next step!  For that I'm thankful for.

Even if you can't go on many rides in Disney...enjoy just being there!!!!  You get to see if from a different perspective


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> March 2018 is the end of the benefit period for the AM status you accumulated in 2016. So ONYX by the end of 2016 you get ONYX benefits until March 2018.



According to the Airmiles website I am Onyx until March 2018 but when I got my shiny black Airmiles card the expiry is March 2017.

I really can't be bothered to call about it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> According to the Airmiles website I am Onyx until March 2018 but when I got my shiny black Airmiles card the expiry is March 2017.
> 
> I really can't be bothered to call about it.


*The card doesn't give you any extra benefits and the only thing I've had happen (repeatedly) is the cashier telling me "I need to scan your AM card before you pay" Once they look closer it leads to the next comment "OH you're an avid collector" -- or something along the lines, followed by "do you use your miles?"*

*The one significant bonus attached to the ONYX level vanished when they cancelled the expiration policy, namely that our miles didn't expire so long as we maintained that level. You will be able to get some rewards for less miles but don't need to show your card to get them. They state on the website that you will get priority when you call in but i have NEVER had any significant decrease in the time i wait and once I do actually talk to someone the resolution is no different.*

*long way of saying, Don't worry about the fancy black card *


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *long way of saying, Don't worry about the fancy black card *



I figured as much which is why I can't be bothered to call...


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope it is not anything that turns out to be serious.  I hate the waiting game!!!  As I am thankful for our healthcare system, we were waiting for 10 months for one appointment with a pediatric specialist for our son. As happy as we were to finally get the appointment, it makes me sad.  Thank god it for something non emergent.   It makes me wonder how long someone would have to wait if it was an emergent case.   But we went to the appointment...now for the next step!  For that I'm thankful for.
> 
> Even if you can't go on many rides in Disney...enjoy just being there!!!!  You get to see if from a different perspective



In my experience with my parents they will take you very quickly if it is an emergency.  I always judge how serious something is by how long we have to wait for the appointments. Our system is not perfect but its all we've got.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> In my experience with my parents they will take you very quickly if it is an emergency.  I always judge how serious something is by how long we have to wait for the appointments. Our system is not perfect but its all we've got.


*THIS! Hubby went into the ER complaining of "i think i have an elephant on my chest" and he was taken into immediately since he's over 50 ... wired for sound and a cardiologist was at his bedside within minutes. His follow-up in the Dr Office was within days even though it was never ruled as heart related, just the beginning of double pneumonia but he was still seen quickly.*

*Now he's been waiting over a year for a follow-up scope to track his Upper GI problems but mine was done in less than 3 months because they found things "to keep an eye on". If we need the help in a hurry we get it and i like knowing that flashing money won't get me in quicker. When we ended up at the US version of a walk-in clinic 2 weeks ago, as soon as they saw we had full coverage i was whisked in ahead of a full waiting room and that included an elderly couple who'd been in a car accident but didn't have the coverage for a freaking ambulance ride to the hospital!!*


----------



## worldwidepayne

Donald - my hero said:


> *The card doesn't give you any extra benefits and the only thing I've had happen (repeatedly) is the cashier telling me "I need to scan your AM card before you pay" Once they look closer it leads to the next comment "OH you're an avid collector" -- or something along the lines, followed by "do you use your miles?"*
> 
> *The one significant bonus attached to the ONYX level vanished when they cancelled the expiration policy, namely that our miles didn't expire so long as we maintained that level. You will be able to get some rewards for less miles but don't need to show your card to get them. They state on the website that you will get priority when you call in but i have NEVER had any significant decrease in the time i wait and once I do actually talk to someone the resolution is no different.*
> 
> *long way of saying, Don't worry about the fancy black card *


I have always had lower wait times with the phone. You do know that the phone number for Onyx members is different than the regular air miles number right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

worldwidepayne said:


> I have always had lower wait times with the phone. You do know that the phone number for Onyx members is different than the regular air miles number right?


*NO! and we've been ONYX for as long as it's been a thing!!! Just what is that #???*


----------



## bababear_50

This is the one I always call
I'd be interested if there is another one?
Hugs Mel

In Toronto

416-226-5171


Canada & USA

1-888-AIR-MILES (1-888-247-6453)


----------



## bababear_50

Found this one but I thought it was for use for personal shopper service?
1-844-399-ONYX


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Found this one but I thought it was for use for personal shopper service?
> 1-844-399-ONYX


Thats the one on the back of the onyx card and the one I use. Normally not too long of a wait


----------



## ttaylorcan

The missing  booklet promo 25am from Sobeys My Offer's call on Saturday have been posted to my account.


----------



## worldwidepayne

mort1331 said:


> Thats the one on the back of the onyx card and the one I use. Normally not too long of a wait


That number on the back of the ONYX card is the one i use also.  The last 4 digits of the number spell ONYX.  My understanding is that this is a special number to service ONYX members.  It always feels to me like a VIP service.  When air miles was getting all jammed up near Christmas because of the expiring points, i accidentally called the regular number and it was a ridiculous wait time.  I hung up and called the ONYX number and was looked after almost immediately.


----------



## Aladora

I hit Rexall after school today and managed to get 200AM and spent $59.52

I wasn't sure if it would work but I had a spend $40, get 80AM in my loaded offers plus I got the email with a spend $50, get 80AM so I decided to see if they would both show up. I also had a buy $10 in makeup, get 10AM in my loaded offers as well as a couple of offers from the flyer. I was pleasantly surprised when I walked away with 108 bonus, 90 from load and go and 2 base! I could have gotten closer to exactly $50 but there were a few things I needed that did not have bonus miles. 

Not as amazing as some people here have done but good enough for me! I only need 423 more to get my Ottawa flights for this summer. Sadly, we are going to have to pay $$$ for DH and DS's flights but one is better than none!


----------



## hdrolfe

Flyers actually came late last night. The only thing of note I remember from Sobeys was a buy 3 pasta on sale for $1.69 each and get 25 AM. I'm sure it will be posted today.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm good for some Pasta also
Link to flyer at Sobeys here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-17-to-23/all


----------



## pigletto

I might be able to squeak out 100 miles at Sobey's but I'm not going to bother with Rexall. Chances are there will be a bigger offer at Rexall next week.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's (west coast Sobey's) this week doesn't have too many good deals - spend $20 and get 30, or spend $30 to get 50 on Unico stuff (note, the Food Bank got a LOT of beans and some olives this week), and buy 4 to get 30AM, so I bought 4 Vitamin Waters (kids love 'em) for $5 and got 30AM... pretty good deal I thought.

What DID go well, was I received a bonus booklet in the mail last week. So I managed to get stuff on sale and used the AM coupons for the items, plus there was spend $225+ and get 45AM before March 5th, and one for after. So last night I spent more than I had wanted to (because the family had come along and it always happens when they do). I spent $238 and got 210 AM. Not as well as I had hoped but I saved $97 off the regular price so not too bad.


----------



## shaynar

I just checked my sobey's receipt and I'm missing miles from my loaded offers. Who do I contact about this? (Airmiles or sobeys?)


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Huh.... our experience with using AirMiles for Disney was almost a near-disaster.  Perhaps I will try to learn from everyone's experiences.

However.... the only thing we ever collect AM on is fuel for the vehicle, and groceries... which is not a whole lot of earned points.  We cashed in 13 years of points to take our Disney trip and I can't see us ever getting to a points level where it will be of value to use the AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

shaynar said:


> I just checked my sobey's receipt and I'm missing miles from my loaded offers. Who do I contact about this? (Airmiles or sobeys?)



Are they from My Offers?  If so, the number is on the My Offers website.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully going to get 60-80 miles from Sobeys this week.

Lawtons will be my focus for the next few weeks.  This week, it's spend $35 on Our Compliments products and get 95 miles, in conjunction with the Blue Booklet offers of spend $95/get 95 miles until March 7. Once that coupon is earned, I should get the 50 bonus miles from the use three offer.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hopefully going to get 60-80 miles from Sobeys this week.
> 
> Lawtons will be my focus for the next few weeks.  This week, it's spend $35 on Our Compliments products and get 95 miles, in conjunction with the Blue Booklet offers of spend $95/get 95 miles until March 7. Once that coupon is earned, I should get the 50 bonus miles from the use three offer.



You are so lucky, your offers from the little blue book are so much better than the ones we got in Ontario.  Most of us only got 2, Sobey's and Staples.  The Sobey's I can make use of but there is only so much printer ink I can have stashed away, so no extra bonus for me this time.


----------



## ottawamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> Huh.... our experience with using AirMiles for Disney was almost a near-disaster.  Perhaps I will try to learn from everyone's experiences.
> 
> However.... the only thing we ever collect AM on is fuel for the vehicle, and groceries... which is not a whole lot of earned points.  We cashed in 13 years of points to take our Disney trip and I can't see us ever getting to a points level where it will be of value to use the AM.



to Disboards Airmiles thread.  Please share with us which province you live in.  Offers vary greatly across the country and people will be able to direct you towards the good deals if we can narrow that down.

For years I ignored my Airmiles account.  Each time I got a statement I would say to myself that those miles would get me to the end of the runway etc. Then I found this thread! While the airmiles have scaled back somewhat lately you can still earn lots to be used on flights, park tickets, hotels and car rentals to name just a few. Collecting airmiles can take a little work (reviewing flyers online, checking this thread) but it can pay off. I can't tell you the number of people in my personal life that have now seen the "Airmiles light".  They don't collect quite the number I do but they collect way more than they used to.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Really disappointed with the airmiles offered at Safeway in the west this week.  Not much for me to collect.   Even with dollar days, it's still cheaper for me to go to Superstore/No Frills.  Checked my offers for points...will be able to get many points with what is offered and what I'm needing this week - even got a buy $40.00 get 5000 points!  I'll use superstore gas for that reward.  Hopefully next week the airmiles are better


----------



## DilEmma

marcyleecorgan said:


> Huh.... our experience with using AirMiles for Disney was almost a near-disaster.  Perhaps I will try to learn from everyone's experiences.
> 
> However.... the only thing we ever collect AM on is fuel for the vehicle, and groceries... which is not a whole lot of earned points.  We cashed in 13 years of points to take our Disney trip and I can't see us ever getting to a points level where it will be of value to use the AM.



Hello marcyleecorgan!

I concur with ottawamom.. let us know where you live...

Air Miles can really be quite lucrative if you pay attention to the promotions.

I don't recommend spending more than you would normally spend. Or buying things you would not have otherwise purchased. And overpaying for an item just to get Air Miles is just simply foolish (or just mental accounting for a sale which I advocate to some degree).

But I find I accumulate Air Miles with little effort and a bit of shopping strategy. Many offers are stackable. Though it is region specific.

It's not quite as lucrative right now, but I'm patient. And it really does seem to be all about the promotions.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> to Disboards Airmiles thread.  Please share with us which province you live in.  Offers vary greatly across the country and people will be able to direct you towards the good deals if we can narrow that down.



I'm in Alberta... Calgary to be exact. 

I refuse to shop at Sobey's as the prices are stupid ridiculous and Safeway has gotten insane too.  They raised prices on everything, decreased sizes, and then switch around between Lbs. and Oz. and G and KG on the "price-per-unit" to fool you into thinking stuff is affordable.  I do not need to feel like I'm re-taking the freakin' SAT math test to buy enough food materials to make a salad! 

And we really try NOT to use Shell for our fuel as we truly dislike the additives added to the gasoline (bad for our car, bad for the environment) - we try our best to use PetroCanada, but those points are only good for car washes and beverages and candy...

Shopping has pretty much become Superstore at this point... which doesn't offer AirMiles.  Or the community produce boxes.  Or growing our own salad greens in the kitchen window.  Can't wait until Springtime when I can plant my 400 sq foot yard of gardening beds!

I despise promotions, marketing and advertising (with the exception of Disney vacations LOL) so I don't spend my very valuable free time (which isn't free) checking out "great deals".  If we need milk, I buy it.  We need fruit, I go buy it. You won't find me couponing, haggling with cashiers, or driving all over the city to save ten cents on something.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do you collect PC Plus Points at Superstore? I've become slightly obsessed with that program since Christmas.  You can redeem those points for in-store gift cards, including VISA and MC cards (yes, you have to pay the fee for these).


----------



## ttaylorcan

Shopped tonight since I'm anticipating a slower airmiles week next week, Sobeys $87, 137 am, Rexall, $45.43 plus tax, 162 ams. First time using Load and Go,  didn't need to bring my phone, just used airmiles card, 80am coupon, 80am load and go.  Also, shopped tonight after 7pm so received sale prices of items ending today as well as next week's sale prices.  Thought I'd mention it in case people don't know about it.  It is however a confusing time to shop because the sales stickers ending Thursday are removed.  Also, some of sale items ending today will be out of stock but it's a good time to ask for a raincheck. I usually forget to.

@DilEmma, I thought I'd mention that the Rexall survey coupon switched back to being listed as "GWPCOUP" after the TOTAL line and no longer comes up as a manufacturer coupon. YMMV.

Thanks everyone for all your tips, really appreciate everyone's posts!


----------



## ttaylorcan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you collect PC Plus Points at Superstore? I've become slightly obsessed with that program since Christmas.  You can redeem those points for in-store gift cards, including VISA and MC cards (yes, you have to pay the fee for these).



Just a heads up, due to fraud, redeeming pcplus points for gift cards has been suspended indefinitely.  Rule changed about a week ago.  You can still use the points to pay for groceries and take the savings out of the bank for travel though.


----------



## tinkerone

marcyleecorgan said:


> I'm in Alberta... Calgary to be exact.
> 
> I refuse to shop at Sobey's as the prices are stupid ridiculous and Safeway has gotten insane too.  They raised prices on everything, decreased sizes, and then switch around between Lbs. and Oz. and G and KG on the "price-per-unit" to fool you into thinking stuff is affordable.  I do not need to feel like I'm re-taking the freakin' SAT math test to buy enough food materials to make a salad!
> 
> And we really try NOT to use Shell for our fuel as we truly dislike the additives added to the gasoline (bad for our car, bad for the environment) - we try our best to use PetroCanada, but those points are only good for car washes and beverages and candy...
> 
> Shopping has pretty much become Superstore at this point... which doesn't offer AirMiles.  Or the community produce boxes.  Or growing our own salad greens in the kitchen window.  Can't wait until Springtime when I can plant my 400 sq foot yard of gardening beds!
> 
> I despise promotions, marketing and advertising (with the exception of Disney vacations LOL) so I don't spend my very valuable free time (which isn't free) checking out "great deals".  If we need milk, I buy it.  We need fruit, I go buy it. You won't find me couponing, haggling with cashiers, or driving all over the city to save ten cents on something.


Not sure if this will help you or not however many people forget that if you shop online and purchase through Airmiles shop you can collect airmiles and they often have bonus airmiles.  I have been fence sitting on the purchase of a new ipod for months now.  I noticed last week that they had a 5Xs airmiles deal for Apple so I went ahead and made the purchase.  That's a big item that most don't need but if you shop at amazon, which I do a lot, then you can collect airmiles from there as well.  They have a 100 plus shops so if you do online shop check that out.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you collect PC
> 
> Plus Points at Superstore? I've become slightly obsessed with that program since Christmas.  You can redeem those points for in-store gift cards, including VISA and MC cards (yes, you have to pay the fee for these).




Nope - there have been a number of news reports that employees have stolen the personal info off documents and opened PC Mastercard accounts in customers' names, so we've been very careful to never turn over any ID at a Superstore...



tinkerone said:


> Not sure if this will help you or not however many people forget that if you shop online and purchase through Airmiles shop you can collect airmiles and they often have bonus airmiles.  I have been fence sitting on the purchase of a new ipod for months now.  I noticed last week that they had a 5Xs airmiles deal for Apple so I went ahead and made the purchase.  That's a big item that most don't need but if you shop at amazon, which I do a lot, then you can collect airmiles from there as well.  They have a 100 plus shops so if you do online shop check that out.



Nope... not an online shopper either.  We try to buy everything as local as possible, except computer parts... that's what Memory Express is for...


When we initially planned our 1st Disney trip, we thought that AM would actually be helpful.  We called and explained we wanted to go on a Disney trip, and they told us that we needed to call the booking office instead.  So we got in a queue for 2 weeks for the Vacation Specialist to call us back.  Meanwhile we watched all our preferred options "sell out" on the WDW website.  By the time all was said and done,  it was honestly only $800 that we saved.  Luckily we fell in love with our Resort (POFQ) and all the Cast Members we dealt with but I was really, really aggravated with AM.  How over 13,000 points only translated into $800 still boggles me, but I loved the vacation... so I know not to expect much AM promotion rewards to get to the Parks.

And now you all tell me that you can buy straight-up Park tickets (and wait to book your hotel) using AM?  Whaaaaaaaa so what was the crazy BS we were handed?


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Nope - there have been a number of news reports that employees have stolen the personal info off documents and opened PC Mastercard accounts in customers' names, so we've been very careful to never turn over any ID at a Superstore...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... not an online shopper either.  We try to buy everything as local as possible, except computer parts... that's what Memory Express is for...
> 
> 
> When we initially planned our 1st Disney trip, we thought that AM would actually be helpful.  We called and explained we wanted to go on a Disney trip, and they told us that we needed to call the booking office instead.  So we got in a queue for 2 weeks for the Vacation Specialist to call us back.  Meanwhile we watched all our preferred options "sell out" on the WDW website.  By the time all was said and done,  it was honestly only $800 that we saved.  Luckily we fell in love with our Resort (POFQ) and all the Cast Members we dealt with but I was really, really aggravated with AM.  How over 13,000 points only translated into $800 still boggles me, but I loved the vacation... so I know not to expect much AM promotion rewards to get to the Parks.
> 
> And now you all tell me that you can buy straight-up Park tickets (and wait to book your hotel) using AM?  Whaaaaaaaa so what was the crazy BS we were handed?


*I want to take some time to chat with you later but i brought the flu home with us from Disney and I'm still exhausted! Short answer to your last question .. YES! Best use of our miles has been passes to both Disney and Universal and rental cars. It does require time and effort to earn the miles and where you live does, unfortunately, play a large part in the "game". I am an other big on-line shopper and use sites like Expedia to book our flights to Florida -- earning the miles while snagging a good price. If I'm booking hotels anywhere and i don't have enough miles to redeem for that I will sling-shot thru the Airmiles store. *

*Hope you stick around to get some solid answers as to how you can make the programme work, might be that switching to Cash Miles would suit you better -- not my forte though! Welcome to the hunt*


----------



## DilEmma

ttaylorcan said:


> @DilEmma, I thought I'd mention that the Rexall survey coupon switched back to being listed as "GWPCOUP" after the TOTAL line and no longer comes up as a manufacturer coupon. YMMV.


Thanks much, I'll give it a try!


----------



## ottawamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> I'm in Alberta... Calgary to be exact.
> 
> I refuse to shop at Sobey's as the prices are stupid ridiculous and Safeway has gotten insane too.  They raised prices on everything, decreased sizes, and then switch around between Lbs. and Oz. and G and KG on the "price-per-unit" to fool you into thinking stuff is affordable.  I do not need to feel like I'm re-taking the freakin' SAT math test to buy enough food materials to make a salad!
> 
> And we really try NOT to use Shell for our fuel as we truly dislike the additives added to the gasoline (bad for our car, bad for the environment) - we try our best to use PetroCanada, but those points are only good for car washes and beverages and candy...
> 
> Shopping has pretty much become Superstore at this point... which doesn't offer AirMiles.  Or the community produce boxes.  Or growing our own salad greens in the kitchen window.  Can't wait until Springtime when I can plant my 400 sq foot yard of gardening beds!
> 
> I despise promotions, marketing and advertising (with the exception of Disney vacations LOL) so I don't spend my very valuable free time (which isn't free) checking out "great deals".  If we need milk, I buy it.  We need fruit, I go buy it. You won't find me couponing, haggling with cashiers, or driving all over the city to save ten cents on something.



It sounds like the Airmiles program and the PC Program methods of saving may not be for you.  There's still lots of great saving ideas for Disney trips in the other threads on the Canadian board.  Maybe you'll find some useful information there. Disboards is full of lots of wonderful Disney tips and tricks.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ttaylorcan said:


> Just a heads up, due to fraud, redeeming pcplus points for gift cards has been suspended indefinitely.  Rule changed about a week ago.  You can still use the points to pay for groceries and take the savings out of the bank for travel though.



Yes, I saw this at the store this week. I asked the cashier about it and she said it wasn't for "forever".  We shall see though.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

BOOOOO  I almost have enough points for a 100.00 gc.  Oh well.  I might have to do the redeem and take the cash and keep a cash envelope for this now too.  I have several  envelopes that I use for our " fun " money.  It seems like the only way I'm able to save money for vacations.  It works...just means an extra trip to the ATM to get the cash. 



ttaylorcan said:


> Just a heads up, due to fraud, redeeming pcplus points for gift cards has been suspended indefinitely.  Rule changed about a week ago.  You can still use the points to pay for groceries and take the savings out of the bank for travel though.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Pumpkin1172 said:


> BOOOOO  I almost have enough points for a 100.00 gc.  Oh well.  I might have to do the redeem and take the cash and keep a cash envelope for this now too.  I have several  envelopes that I use for our " fun " money.  It seems like the only way I'm able to save money for vacations.  It works...just means an extra trip to the ATM to get the cash.



lol, I'm horrible at this, for me it's another job to do, keep track of the money cashed in and get to the bank to withdraw.  Even worse, it became the "go to" envelope whenever someone (aka my husband lol) was short on cash and never was replaced.  If they decide not to reinstate the gift cards, I'll have to make more of an effort.  Right now, I'm waiting it out, see how permanent this is.


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> BOOOOO  I almost have enough points for a 100.00 gc.  Oh well.  I might have to do the redeem and take the cash and keep a cash envelope for this now too.  I have several  envelopes that I use for our " fun " money.  It seems like the only way I'm able to save money for vacations.  It works...just means an extra trip to the ATM to get the cash.



I don't know it this will work but could you pay using your PC points and then take cash back for $100 when you pay. ie. Shop $125 -PC points $100= $25 still to come from your bank account. Ask for cashback of $100 saves trip to bank to get the $100. Net of all this is $125 for your groceries comes out of your bank account it's just that it is now $25 towards your grocery bill and $100 cash back. Example assumes you use a debit card and don't use a credit card to pay for your groceries. 

I don't have the PC card in our house so I'm not exaclty certain how it all works but this might be worth a shot. Even if you had to do it over a few trips to the store. Saves the trips to the bank.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> I don't know it this will work but could you pay using your PC points and then take cash back for $100 when you pay. ie. Shop $125 -PC points $100= $25 still to come from your bank account. Ask for cashback of $100 saves trip to bank to get the $100. Net of all this is $125 for your groceries comes out of your bank account it's just that it is now $25 towards your grocery bill and $100 cash back. Example assumes you use a debit card and don't use a credit card to pay for your groceries.
> 
> I don't have the PC card in our house so I'm not exaclty certain how it all works but this might be worth a shot. Even if you had to do it over a few trips to the store. Saves the trips to the bank.



I have saved them to use for a big purchase other times and used the whole 100.00 at once, like Thanksgiving dinner/ Christmas dinner etc etc etc.  But I thought I would save and purchase gift visa credit cards to  purchase tickets to either Disney or Universal.  My goal is to have enough for us to do a family trip early 2018.  I was just recently to Disney for 1 day with out daughter, but would love to take the dh and our 2 boys 16 & 14.  Neither the hubby or boys have been there yet.  So I'm refinishing furniture on the side like a mad woman and trying to get tickets with airmiles and Pc Points  

Some way, I will make it work.  If I have to take the 100.00 out at the atm after using to purchase groceries...so be it.  I'm determined to do this ONE trip for my family.  You don't mess with a determined momma


----------



## buyerbrad

Last week, I was emailed some personal Metro coupons with an expiry date of March 8th that I was able to have them scan the barcode off my phone and used them with no problem.  This week, I received those same coupons with my weekly My Metro printable coupons as well as a few others.  Since I didn't delete the email from last week, I compared the coupons and noticed they had different PLUs and was able to double up on the coupons.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I want to take some time to chat with you later but i brought the flu home with us from Disney and I'm still exhausted! Short answer to your last question .. YES! Best use of our miles has been passes to both Disney and Universal and rental cars. It does require time and effort to earn the miles and where you live does, unfortunately, play a large part in the "game". I am an other big on-line shopper and use sites like Expedia to book our flights to Florida -- earning the miles while snagging a good price. If I'm booking hotels anywhere and i don't have enough miles to redeem for that I will sling-shot thru the Airmiles store. *
> 
> *Hope you stick around to get some solid answers as to how you can make the programme work, might be that switching to Cash Miles would suit you better -- not my forte though! Welcome to the hunt*



Silly question.... do you have to have your Airmiles account set to Dream or Cash Rewards to use your points to buy Disney tickets?  I think that may have been our challenge in getting a deal - ours are Dream only, as my husband doesn't feel the Cash rewards give you anything useful.  We don't shop online much so it makes us eyeroll to think about logging onto AM to "shop for a blender".


----------



## mort1331

The Disney tickets are only available in the Dream section. So yes you need to accumulate Dream miles for that. Keep an eye here for great tips. The biggest is don't overspend just for AM not worth it. But with a little planning you can accumulate quicker than 1 AM for gas.


----------



## DilEmma

http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf

Rexall $5 off coupon when you spend $25 - expires 11 April. 
(In some areas it stacks with the get xx Air Miles when you spend $xx coupons.)


----------



## isabellea

Quick question... how many airmiles were necessary to get a 5-day or 7-day pass for WDW just before the current 25% promotion? The last time I ordered tickets from Airmiles was before the last increase (5-day adult ticket was 2500 airmiles in 2014 and 2015). Thanks!


----------



## hdrolfe

hdrolfe said:


> Interesting. I was just looking at the airmiles site (because I have 3000 AM right now so am wondering how many more I need) and it was 3350 for a 3-day ticket, 3550 for 5-day. I am only Gold though, perhaps you have Onyx or something? Or they raised the cost again. 7-day is 3775 (these are for adults). The kids were 3125, 3325 & 3550.  Either way I need to keep earning lol.





isabellea said:


> Quick question... how many airmiles were necessary to get a 5-day or 7-day pass for WDW just before the current 25% promotion? The last time I ordered tickets from Airmiles was before the last increase (5-day adult ticket was 2500 airmiles in 2014 and 2015). Thanks!



This was from page 5  This was early January last year.


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> This was from page 5  This was early January last year.



Thank you! That was a big jump on airmiles: from 2500 in January 2015 for a Adult 5 days to 3550 in January 2016! I have enough to by 3x 5 days or 7 days... Now to decide which one to order!


----------



## ottawamom

Monday morning update.  The 1900 cash AM still have not shown as counting towards by "Status" for the year. I called last week they said it would be done but we've got a long weekend this weekend in Ontario so they may not have gotten around to reprogramming the update yet. (I'll give them the benefit of the doubt this week). 
Does anyone else want to give them a call and see what they have to say?  I'll call again next week I just don't want to call again too soon such that they put a flag on my name.


----------



## mort1331

I reported as well, and the attendant first told me that they would not count. Then I copied and pasted right from the website saying that they would count. She mentioned that it does look like it should. I was told she was sending it up the chain to get looked at. LOL. I said I would keep an eye on my points, they have not updated yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid Feb 20 - 23*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> I reported as well, and the attendant first told me that they would not count. Then I copied and pasted right from the website saying that they would count. She mentioned that it does look like it should. I was told she was sending it up the chain to get looked at. LOL. I said I would keep an eye on my points, they have not updated yet.



Can you post the link here or even a screen shot of the text?


----------



## mort1331

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/closed
Hope this helps


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

shhhh! Don't tell anyone. I was able to use the email coupon, loaded coupon and the spend $30 get 50AM from the bottom of the receipt all in one transaction.  Spent $42 got 172AM.  I wasn't certain it would allow the 3rd coupon but it did.


----------



## bababear_50

Just supplied our three Kindergarten classes with enough pasta to sew,paint ,play and glue with for a year.
Got 300 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> shhhh! Don't tell anyone. I was able to use the email coupon, loaded coupon and the spend $30 get 50AM from the bottom of the receipt all in one transaction.  Spent $42 got 172AM.  I wasn't certain it would allow the 3rd coupon but it did.



Shhhhh I'm not telling......you rock girl!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro looks like it might have a few good deals for me BUT
the flyer is currently a photo of the flyer and not easily read.
Have a look here---last page.
not sure how many yogurts I have to buy to get 50 airmiles.
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Metro looks like it might have a few good deals for me BUT
> the flyer is currently a photo of the flyer and not easily read.
> Have a look here---last page.
> not sure how many yogurts I have to buy to get 50 airmiles.
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all


Looks like you need to buy 3. But for 30AM looks like buy one of the others that looks like some reasonable purchases


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Looks like you need to buy 3. But for 30AM looks like buy one of the others that looks like some reasonable purchases


Thanks Mort
even with my glasses I couldn't read it, I appreciate your help.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG!! Bring on the yogurt!! That's my favourite brand --- IF and that's a very large if, our Metro has it in stock again this week. I'm terrible at getting any milk products in and discovered one variety of the Okios i almost even enjoy  They had it on the same deal before we went away and our fridge was stuffed!  *

*Thanks for the heads up Mel *
*@ottawamom I'm in awe of your success with the coupons, way to work the system!!!*


----------



## oceanwave

Does anyone know which types of miles go towards onyx status?  I have collected close to 2,000 airmiles this year and only 126 are going towards my onyz status.  I don't remember it being so difficult to collect miles.  Reading the thread it looks like I need to contact Airmiles to get all my stb miles counted towards onyz.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *@ottawamom I'm in awe of your success with the coupons, way to work the system!!!*



Not certain it will continue to work but I'll keep trying until they stop me.



oceanwave said:


> Does anyone know which types of miles go towards onyx status?  I have collected close to 2,000 airmiles this year and only 126 are going towards my onyz status.  I don't remember it being so difficult to collect miles.  Reading the thread it looks like I need to contact Airmiles to get all my stb miles counted towards onyz.



The STB miles should be counting towards your total for the year. Mort and I both called last week to question them about this. I was told they would count and would soon be added to the total.  I'm giving them until next week to correct the error in programming before I call again.  By all mean call and question them. The more of us who do perhaps they'll get their act in gear. Morts post # 3547 further up the page has the link which shows they should be included.


----------



## mort1331

I just got off the phone again with AM. I was questioning why only 28AM were showing up towards my status this year..LOL I know I have more than that not including the STB. The staff said he can see my statement and it shows that I have close to 3000 that should be counted. And to just give it time and trust us..After I stopped laughing I mentioned that I tried last week, and showing that on their own website that updates are every Sunday. That over one month ago on one day I had over 300AM that should be counting. No help, just that yes they will be counted. Now I am just letting it set until after March break to see if updates are in by then.
Side note, hope they extend the ticket discount till May like Disney has.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do they start the "year" on January 1st?


----------



## oceanwave

ottawamom said:


> The STB miles should be counting towards your total for the year. Mort and I both called last week to question them about this. I was told they would count and would soon be added to the total.  I'm giving them until next week to correct the error in programming before I call again.  By all mean call and question them. The more of us who do perhaps they'll get their act in gear. Morts post # 3547 further up the page has the link which shows they should be included.



Glad to hear this but what a pain. There system seems to be really messed up at the moment.



mort1331 said:


> I just got off the phone again with AM. I was questioning why only 28AM were showing up towards my status this year..LOL I know I have more than that not including the STB. The staff said he can see my statement and it shows that I have close to 3000 that should be counted. And to just give it time and trust us..After I stopped laughing I mentioned that I tried last week, and showing that on their own website that updates are every Sunday. That over one month ago on one day I had over 300AM that should be counting. No help, just that yes they will be counted. Now I am just letting it set until after March break to see if updates are in by then.
> Side note, hope they extend the ticket discount till May like Disney has.



I am having this same issue as well.  Only 126 miles are going towards my onyx status and I have earn't about 2,000 miles already this year.  They don't make it clear which miles count towards Onyx.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got off the chat...glitch should be cleared by the end of the month...STB miles will be included in yearly totals.

Alex has joined the chat session.
Alex: Good Morning Heather. Welcome to AIR MILES Live Chat. Thanks for your patience. How can I help you?
HEATHERM: hello
Alex: Hello.
HEATHERM: I am just wondering when I can expect to see my 1900 Shop the block miles added to my yearly total towards Onyx?
HEATHERM: As of today, it is not showing in that total
Alex: Oh yes. I am sorry for the confusion. We are actually aware that this issue is happening and are working towards having it fixed by the end of this month.
HEATHERM: oh ok thanks. I figured it was a glitch.
Alex: Yes. I would just check back towards the end of February and you should see them reflected in your totals.
Alex: Have a great day.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do they start the "year" on January 1st?



Yes.  

I'm not sure why some people have correct numbers counting for Gold/Onxy status and others are way out of whack! I reconcile my account each week and with the exception of the first two weeks in January mine have been fine (minus STB which isn't showing). 

I would have imagined that it is just a computer program that does this update and it should treat everyone the same.  Once miles are posted to your account they should be reflected in the number updated on Sunday (sometimes mine doesn't change until Monday). You may be out by any miles that get posted on Sunday due to a cut off but that's it. 

To those who have issues (other than STB) keep an eye and make sure they are posting AM to your account correctly.  We work too hard to get these miles to have them make an administrative error not in our favour.


----------



## ottawamom

oceanwave said:


> They don't make it clear which miles count towards Onyx.


 All your miles should count towards Gold/Onyx. Last year I had 5 AM for the Meagan Trainor contest which didn't count but that was it.


----------



## star72232

Did anyone who was missing STB miles get them yet?  I did a 2nd chat a couple of weeks ago and they said it could be the end of March before they get added.  I'm curious if I should be hounding them some more...


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm guessing everyone has seen the Metro flyer now? It's buy 5 yogurts for 50 AM. We don't like yogurt that much... at all really lol. I might get the buy 3 K-cups for 25 AM, not the best deal but I am out of coffee... 

Sobeys has some small deals, I don't see anything that great or noteworthy, but I may have missed something? 

Once again, no Rexall flyer!  

I must not be doing very well this year, it shows I have like 29 AM or something this year which is lower than I thought. I hope the STB ones do get added in there since that will put me at least at Gold quickly.


----------



## bababear_50

Since I'm on antibiotics for the next 12 days I am going to pick up some Yocrunch Danone yogurt (2 desserts in each container).Got to get those probiotics.
$2.99 each x 5 =$14.95= 50 airmiles.
Page 10 in the Metro flyer,,,this one is readable.
The Cello chocolates might be good for packing away for Easter.
Buy 2 at 3.99 and get 10 airmiles,,,although Rexall usually has some good deals around Easter time.
https://www.metro.ca/en/flyer?next=true
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Sobey's a bust for me again, and I don't want enough of the products for the Rexall promo this week. 
Oh well, will transfer money straight to the trip account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My local Sobeys has spend $150 and get 100 miles, plus the flyer coupon is spend $150  get 95 miles.  And I have in My Offers spend $150 get 35 AND I have a paper coupon of spend $100 get 30.  Should be a good haul for me again this week


----------



## ottawamom

Ontario Sobey's must have a lot more in-store only AM because I just don't see many in the flyer yet they say we could earn up to 1275AM this week.  I really hate driving all the way to walk the aisles for the hunt. I prefer to know I will earn a certain minimum before I invest the time.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Got our little Safeway flyer today... nothing of interest.  Yes there are some coupons for our usual shopping but I've been using a local supermarket that I have a giftcard for, rather than spend actual money.  The measly 70 AM or so offered in the flyer doesn't offset the cost of the groceries, so we'll have to see if the "spend $150 or more" AM coupon gets used before March 6th expiry.  I don't think we have that much shopping to do....


----------



## kerreyn

Our Safeway/Sobey's is having a "Blue Friday" again tomorrow. Not as good as last month, but from the looks of it, I'll spend about $150 and get close to 600 AM. I'll let you all know tomorrow.

Rexall's flyer isn't looking great for me, but the Load & Go app updates tomorrow, so here's hoping.


----------



## ottawamom

* Goon: Last of the Enforcers - GOLD/ONYX Exclusive Advanced Movie Screening - Package for Two (2) - March 17, 2017 - Various Cities*
Exclusive for Gold and Onyx Collectors, movie passes to an advance screening of the new movie Goon: Last of the Enforcers. 

It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors! 

From 1 reward miles

Not certain if this is up to everyones taste in movies but its out there for those who may be interested.

(for those who aren't aware go to Dream Rewards/Events and Attractions/Air Miles Events Exclusives)


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Safeway.  I spent $254 and got 723 Airmiles and a $0.10 off per litre gas coupon - not too shabby. I'm about 170 Airmiles away from our second Universal pass, which I should (hopefully) get next week from Rexall! Woot!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> * Goon: Last of the Enforcers - GOLD/ONYX Exclusive Advanced Movie Screening - Package for Two (2) - March 17, 2017 - Various Cities*
> Exclusive for Gold and Onyx Collectors, movie passes to an advance screening of the new movie Goon: Last of the Enforcers.
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> From 1 reward miles
> 
> Not certain if this is up to everyones taste in movies but its out there for those who may be interested.
> 
> (for those who aren't aware go to Dream Rewards/Events and Attractions/Air Miles Events Exclusives)


Just checked and the closest to GTA is Hamilton or Barrie. Too gar for me. But if there is anyone who would like some picked upped for them i have no problem getting them and arrange for meeting. Pay it forward. Cheers


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall's weekend deal is the head-to-toe event again (sorry this is blurry -- my monitor SUCKS)*
**
*They also have all the new P & G brand coupons up on their site PLUS bonus miles on a lot of those items. This means the potential for a some double dipping and more products for less money if you use the coupons as well. If you go to the Rexall site you can access the coupons and print multiple times whereas on the P & G site you can only print them once BTW Happy hunting gang *
**


----------



## Glynis4

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Safeway.  I spent $254 and got 723 Airmiles and a $0.10 off per litre gas coupon - not too shabby. I'm about 170 Airmiles away from our second Universal pass, which I should (hopefully) get next week from Rexall! Woot!


At Safeway, if the deal is, say "buy 2 get 50 Airmiles", if you buy 4, will you get 100 airmiles?  Thinking of buying a lot of frozen pizza if so....


----------



## ottawamom

Glynis4 said:


> At Safeway, if the deal is, say "buy 2 get 50 Airmiles", if you buy 4, will you get 100 airmiles?  Thinking of buying a lot of frozen pizza if so....



Yes, you should. If you don't go to Customer Service and question it.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Husband and I have different Load and Go M-R offers, husband has 80am wus $50, I have 80am wus $40.  A little surprised, hope there is an emailed coupon.

Also, shopped Rexall yesterday and survey coupon wouldn't go through again.  Last week it worked, week before they had to enter it as a manufacturer coupon, week before that it didn't work and then all of a sudden they got it working.
This time store manager got involved, said it was because it isn't combinable with other offers.  I had used $1 in manufacturing coupons, $2 off store sticker on a short-dated box of granola bars and the weekday airmiles email printable.  He blamed the store sticker, said they'd enter it as a manufacturer coupon just this one time.  Honestly, doesn't make sense at all to me, I don't remember the last time I had a store sticker on something so it isn't the reason it didn't work the other times.  We'll see what happens this week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Safeway.  I spent $254 and got 723 Airmiles and a $0.10 off per litre gas coupon - not too shabby. I'm about 170 Airmiles away from our second Universal pass, which I should (hopefully) get next week from Rexall! Woot!



I didn't fare as well.  I spent 117 with 265 miles.  I was rather disappointed that two of the items I wanted ( pizza and cheese strings ) were already gone by 12:00.  I went shopping over my lunch.  But I will take the miles I got.  A mile is a mile. 

I might just MIGHT have to drive to a neighbouring town to go to Rexall.  They do have a little quilt shop I could probably visit as well to see and maybe pick up some fabric for another quilt project.  The weather will have to get better, as it's about a 30 minute drive away.  Hubs will be upset if I go that far without him in crappy/cold weather.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG, seriously, someone shoot me now! I finally broke down and called AM to try and chase down the stupid STB miles that they owe me... that is 29 minutes of my life i will never get back. First got lost in the loop of automated answer stupidity and once someone finally picked up they put me on hold because "i don't know anything about that promotion" Good grief, eventually got a young woman who was no help AT ALL  so obvious she was following a set protocol and i didn't fit in any of her boxes... wanted me to pull up my transactions -- told her i was already looking at it as she proceeded to point out all the miles that had been posted --- URGH, *
*ME: yes, they posted but I didn't get the extra cash miles*
*HER: you needed to set your ratio to cash *
*ME: No, i'm sorry they were to be given strictly as Cash miles ...*
*On & on in a continual circle with multiple times on hold as i explained how the promotion worked ... *
*HER: Please call back at the end of March I've added a note to your account so it will be tracked down by then I'm sure*
*ME: There should already be 2 notes of this via the chat I've done, can you see those?*
*HER: No, i don't see any indication that you've contacted us ....*

*Long story short? She didn't have a clue what i was asking for, knew nothing about the promotion, wasn't able to answer why the number of miles posted to my ONYX are incorrect (easy to see those since we were away most of January and I've been sick since we got home, so only 9 transactions) wouldn't pass me on to someone who did understand the problem and I'm now supposed to wait till the end of March before i call back. *

*We'll be hitting up Metro to buy a bunch of yogurt on Sunday but my heart just isn't in the hunt right now.  Maybe i need to have another goal to reach for *


----------



## Glynis4

I'm so bummed, I was all ready to hit up Blue Friday at Safeway tonight, and DH came down with the flu . So I'm stuck at home with the kids. I had made my list and everything, was looking like over 500 Airmiles! Oh well, I'm probably done with chasing Airmiles for a while now - I won't have enough miles for my second DL park hopper ticket since the promo ends on Tuesday. Plus, I'm still trying to get the park ticket they owe me (sent me an expired one, had me send it back, tracking shows they've received it but no new ticket sent out or miles credited). Such a pain!


----------



## kerreyn

Glynis4 said:


> At Safeway, if the deal is, say "buy 2 get 50 Airmiles", if you buy 4, will you get 100 airmiles?  Thinking of buying a lot of frozen pizza if so....



No - I've gotten burned by this before. You're better off having the cashier ringing up separate transactions for the pizzas. A pain in the butt, but better safe than sorry, imo.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 222081
> 
> *OMG, seriously, someone shoot me now! I finally broke down and called AM to try and chase down the stupid STB miles that they owe me... that is 29 minutes of my life i will never get back. First got lost in the loop of automated answer stupidity and once someone finally picked up they put me on hold because "i don't know anything about that promotion" Good grief, eventually got a young woman who was no help AT ALL  so obvious she was following a set protocol and i didn't fit in any of her boxes... wanted me to pull up my transactions -- told her i was already looking at it as she proceeded to point out all the miles that had been posted --- URGH, *
> *ME: yes, they posted but I didn't get the extra cash miles*
> *HER: you needed to set your ratio to cash *
> *ME: No, i'm sorry they were to be given strictly as Cash miles ...*
> *On & on in a continual circle with multiple times on hold as i explained how the promotion worked ... *
> *HER: Please call back at the end of March I've added a note to your account so it will be tracked down by then I'm sure*
> *ME: There should already be 2 notes of this via the chat I've done, can you see those?*
> *HER: No, i don't see any indication that you've contacted us ....*
> 
> *Long story short? She didn't have a clue what i was asking for, knew nothing about the promotion, wasn't able to answer why the number of miles posted to my ONYX are incorrect (easy to see those since we were away most of January and I've been sick since we got home, so only 9 transactions) wouldn't pass me on to someone who did understand the problem and I'm now supposed to wait till the end of March before i call back. *
> 
> *We'll be hitting up Metro to buy a bunch of yogurt on Sunday but my heart just isn't in the hunt right now.  Maybe i need to have another goal to reach for *



Sometimes I wonder how people got their jobs...I am sorry you are having such difficulty getting the STB miles that you earned....your conversation sounds like mine recently with Bell.  They increased my internet cost without notification and then tried to make excuses that I must have missed it on my bill, not read the email or thrown out the mailing (none of the above) and when I was transferred to the loyalty department, got the rudest agent - in the loyalty department?  The best she could offer me was $2 off a month...they raised it $5 and she was offering me a $2 discount.  Filed an online complaint and received a call from a supervisor...who advised that Bell did not notify customers and she offered me a $24 month discount for a year because of my loyalty.  It is just so frustrating some days trying to get errors corrected that company's make that they won't admit to.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people got their jobs...I am sorry you are having such difficulty getting the STB miles that you earned....your conversation sounds like mine recently with Bell.  They increased my internet cost without notification and then tried to make excuses that I must have missed it on my bill, not read the email or thrown out the mailing (none of the above) and when I was transferred to the loyalty department, got the rudest agent - in the loyalty department?  The best she could offer me was $2 off a month...they raised it $5 and she was offering me a $2 discount.  Filed an online complaint and received a call from a supervisor...who advised that Bell did not notify customers and she offered me a $24 month discount for a year because of my loyalty.  It is just so frustrating some days trying to get errors corrected that company's make that they won't admit to.


I left Bell for that very reason.  In customer service they are the top of the worst!  I finally pulled the plug and left them, never looking back.  They still call me to find out how they can get our business back and send mailed offers to us every other month.  We will never go back to Bell.  Lots of other good options out there. 
A side note.  I called Shaw Direct, who we have our TV with now and asked how we could lower our monthly bill.  They put me through to the loyalty department who gave us a $25 discount for 12 months, no questions asked, and every person I came into contact with was sooooo nice.  What a difference between the two companies.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 287 miles at Sobeys today, spent $160. Not too shabby for me.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> I left Bell for that very reason.  In customer service they are the top of the worst!  I finally pulled the plug and left them, never looking back.  They still call me to find out how they can get our business back and send mailed offers to us every other month.  We will never go back to Bell.  Lots of other good options out there.
> A side note.  I called Shaw Direct, who we have our TV with now and asked how we could lower our monthly bill.  They put me through to the loyalty department who gave us a $25 discount for 12 months, no questions asked, and every person I came into contact with was sooooo nice.  What a difference between the two companies.


 I stay with Telus for the exact opposite reason. Their customer service has been so outstanding on so many occasions that I don't leave, even though they are expensive. I hate the run around you guys are explaining and saving a few bucks isnt worth it to me to go through that anymore.
Airmiles customer service didn't used to be so awful. I wonder what happened? The last few times i've called have been a complete circus.


----------



## kitntrip

Blue Friday at Sobeys (west) was pretty good for me. I did 2 separate transactions so I got the 125 AM for spending $100 twice, plus bonus 40 AM on $140 twice. Ended up with 902 AM overall.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Sometimes I wonder how people got their jobs...I am sorry you are having such difficulty getting the STB miles that you earned....your conversation sounds like mine recently with Bell.  They increased my internet cost without notification and then tried to make excuses that I must have missed it on my bill, not read the email or thrown out the mailing (none of the above) and when I was transferred to the loyalty department, got the rudest agent - in the loyalty department?  The best she could offer me was $2 off a month...they raised it $5 and she was offering me a $2 discount.  Filed an online complaint and received a call from a supervisor...who advised that Bell did not notify customers and she offered me a $24 month discount for a year because of my loyalty.  It is just so frustrating some days trying to get errors corrected that company's make that they won't admit to.



Your comments were very timely.  Went to visit the in-laws today and MIL was going on about their Bell bill increase. I remembered your comments when I read them earlier today so I was able to share your story with them. FIL is going to call on Monday and see what he can do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Your comments were very timely.  Went to visit the in-laws today and MIL was going on about their Bell bill increase. I remembered your comments when I read them earlier today so I was able to share your story with them. FIL is going to call on Monday and see what he can do. Thanks for sharing!



I guess Bell was figuring people wouldn't notice the increase.  Please tell your FIL to request to speak to the loyalty department and if he does not receive satisfaction there is an online escalate complaint form online.  I completed this form and detailed everything.  I received a call from a supervisor within 48 hours.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> I left Bell for that very reason.  In customer service they are the top of the worst!  I finally pulled the plug and left them, never looking back.  They still call me to find out how they can get our business back and send mailed offers to us every other month.  We will never go back to Bell.  Lots of other good options out there.
> A side note.  I called Shaw Direct, who we have our TV with now and asked how we could lower our monthly bill.  They put me through to the loyalty department who gave us a $25 discount for 12 months, no questions asked, and every person I came into contact with was sooooo nice.  What a difference between the two companies.



This is the only time I have had an issue with Bell that when I talked to the loyalty department was not resolved to my satisfaction.  It was just frustrating talking to the agent I had on the phone.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Glynis4 said:


> I'm so bummed, I was all ready to hit up Blue Friday at Safeway tonight, and DH came down with the flu . So I'm stuck at home with the kids. I had made my list and everything, was looking like over 500 Airmiles! Oh well, I'm probably done with chasing Airmiles for a while now - I won't have enough miles for my second DL park hopper ticket since the promo ends on Tuesday. Plus, I'm still trying to get the park ticket they owe me (sent me an expired one, had me send it back, tracking shows they've received it but no new ticket sent out or miles credited). Such a pain!


That was me the last Blue Friday - spent at Emerg with my son and I kept thinking of all the AM I was missing out on.(nice mother! lol)
I managed to get 465 this time spending $114.  Could have gotten a lot more but I refuse to over pay on something just for the AM.  Like 24 pop for 9.99? No thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked my Total for the year. 1900 STB still not being counted towards Gold/Onyx status. I will call and enquire again tomorrow. 

(As a side note spell check didn't like my use of enquire it thought it should be inquire. So I looked up the difference. Enquire was my correct choice here.) for all the teachers out there


----------



## kerreyn

Talked to my daughter on the weekend (she and her hubby are coming on the 2018 trip with us), her hubby went shopping on Blue Friday and got an additional 538 Airmiles, so looks like as soon as those Airmiles post, I'll have enough for Universal pass #2!  So, the goal now is one more Universal pass and one "regular" 5 day WDW pass!  If we can get enough Universal passes for everyone by December, it would be amazing, but just three will be good too!


----------



## Aladora

Feb 27 - Mar 2 spend $50, get 80AM coupon

Even though it says that it cannot be combined with a L&G offer, I've still printed it and will try it tomorrow. It worked for me last time so I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## worldwidepayne

Ok.  I need your help.  I need to purchase something from Rexall today.  Last week I downloaded the Air Miles Load and Go app.  So in the Load and Go App, I have a coupon that says spend $50 and get 100 air Miles.  Does that just happen automatically like with my Sobeys loaded offers, or do I have to show them something on the app/ phone?  Also, I got the Rexall email that says spend $50 and get 80 airmiles.  Can I use that coupon at the same time or can it only be one of the two offers?  I know you have talked about this previously, but I didn't really follow it because I didn't have the Load and Go app and I rarely shop at Rexall.  Hope you can answer in the next hour or so...Thanks.


----------



## ottawamom

worldwidepayne said:


> Ok.  I need your help.  I need to purchase something from Rexall today.  Last week I downloaded the Air Miles Load and Go app.  So in the Load and Go App, I have a coupon that says spend $50 and get 100 air Miles.  Does that just happen automatically like with my Sobeys loaded offers, or do I have to show them something on the app/ phone?  Also, I got the Rexall email that says spend $50 and get 80 airmiles.  Can I use that coupon at the same time or can it only be one of the two offers?  I know you have talked about this previously, but I didn't really follow it because I didn't have the Load and Go app and I rarely shop at Rexall.  Hope you can answer in the next hour or so...Thanks.



Yes the Load and Go works like Sobey's it should automatically appear on your receipt once you have loaded the offer and purchased the goods in question.  Last week I was able to use the email coupon and the load and go bonus magically appeared as well on my receipt. Both posted to my account. So using your example I would have spent $50 got 180AM total (plus any other bonuses on products picked up). It seems to work for now so take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## kerreyn

Aladora said:


> Feb 27 - Mar 2 spend $50, get 80AM coupon
> 
> Even though it says that it cannot be combined with a L&G offer, I've still printed it and will try it tomorrow. It worked for me last time so I am keeping my fingers crossed!




Just got back from Rexall.  I spent $78, got 187 Airmiles.  I always print off the emailed coupon and give it to the clerk.  Not once have I been told I can't use it - not like they'd know what's on my L&G app anyhow. =)


----------



## worldwidepayne

kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Rexall.  I spent $78, got 187 Airmiles.  I always print off the emailed coupon and give it to the clerk.  Not once have I been told I can't use it - not like they'd know what's on my L&G app anyhow. =)



I'm just worried that the paper coupon will negate the load and go offer which is a better offer and I'll be left with 80 airmiles and not 100.


----------



## Aladora

worldwidepayne said:


> I'm just worried that the paper coupon will negate the load and go offer which is a better offer and I'll be left with 80 airmiles and not 100.



My L&G offer is spend $40, get 80 AM so it would not effect me if I only got one.


----------



## ottawamom

worldwidepayne said:


> I'm just worried that the paper coupon will negate the load and go offer which is a better offer and I'll be left with 80 airmiles and not 100.



Just did it and both went through.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Just did it and both went through.






worldwidepayne said:


> I'm just worried that the paper coupon will negate the load and go offer which is a better offer and I'll be left with 80 airmiles and not 100.



My offer was Spend $50 and get 80 Airmiles on both the L&G app and the email offer. I received both offers.  
You won't know until you try.  Just make sure you check your Airmiles balance on the receipt, so if for whatever reason you don't get both, they can do the adjustment right away.


----------



## Glynis4

Ok, so on AM Chat the other day, I was told that if the 2600 miles for the expired DL ticket I sent back weren't posted by Feb 28th, they would make sure I could get the discounted rate to repurchase the ticket after the 28th.  I took a screenshot of the convo. Do you think that is enough, or should I be following up with customer service tomorrow? I am 99% sure the miles won't post tomorrow.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Thanks everyone for your input and encouragement.   I bought something for $65 and got 183 air miles.   Both coupon and load and go appeared on the receipt


----------



## tinkerone

Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but I just go a free Cineplex pass for two through the Onxy site.  It said there were only 300 available.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or not but I just go a free Cineplex pass for two through the Onxy site.  It said there were only 300 available.



cool! What Onyx site are you talking about? Can you share a link? I tried to look around a bit but I can't find anything about these passes.


----------



## marchingstar

I've had no problems so far doubling up on the emailed coupons and Load+Go bonus miles at Rexall. The only thing I've noticed is that while the emailed coupons can be reused (so you could split your 100$ order into 2 50$ orders and use the coupon twice), the Load+Go only works once.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> cool! What Onyx site are you talking about? Can you share a link? I tried to look around a bit but I can't find anything about these passes.


Can't copy link as it is on my account, I don't think it will show. 
Open your airmiles account.  Click the 'Your Profile' tab at the top.  Then click 'Onxy Benefits".  That will take you to a page that shows your Onxy information and has a big advertisement at the top.  There are 5 circles on this ad.  Its the 5th circle.  Click on that then click on 'Get your tickets'.  It said there were only 300 available so I hope there are some left.  The ad is still there.  Good luck.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Can't copy link as it is on my account, I don't think it will show.
> Open your airmiles account.  Click the 'Your Profile' tab at the top.  Then click 'Onxy Benefits".  That will take you to a page that shows your Onxy information and has a big advertisement at the top.  There are 5 circles on this ad.  Its the 5th circle.  Click on that then click on 'Get your tickets'.  It said there were only 300 available so I hope there are some left.  The ad is still there.  Good luck.


Thanks for the heads up, must be all gone, not showing up. Hope lots here were able to cash in.


----------



## worldwidepayne

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, must be all gone, not showing up. Hope lots here were able to cash in.


I just went to the site, following tinkerone's instructions and ordered a cineplex pass just now, so go back.  There are obviously some left.


----------



## damo

worldwidepayne said:


> I just went to the site, following tinkerone's instructions and ordered a cineplex pass just now, so go back.  There are obviously some left.



Not showing up for me either.  5th circle is a contest of some sort.


----------



## westcoastminnie

damo said:


> Not showing up for me either.  5th circle is a contest of some sort.



Hmmm, my 5th circle is tickets to a specific movie (Goon: Last of the Enforcers).

I ordered them anyways. Does anyone know if I can give them to a friend if I can't make it? Do they ask to see your AM card?


----------



## tinkerone

I'm still showing the Cineplex offer.  Its not specific to one movie, its the Cineplex night out ticket with popcorn and drinks.  Maybe there are different offers for different collectors?


----------



## ottawamom

Mine shows the Goon movie also. Maybe it's because it's being shown in the city I live in.  I would be so much happier with the other "any movie offer" as I don't want to see this one. Ordered them for my son anyway.



westcoastminnie said:


> Hmmm, my 5th circle is tickets to a specific movie (Goon: Last of the Enforcers).
> 
> I ordered them anyways. Does anyone know if I can give them to a friend if I can't make it? Do they ask to see your AM card?



No, you just need to take the email pass you'll get.


----------



## worldwidepayne

damo said:


> Not showing up for me either.  5th circle is a contest of some sort.


It is the 6th slide for me...It says "Now Playing:  A Great Night Out" in large purple letters, and in a circle to the right a picture of some people eating popcorn (in theatre) and it says in the circle "Right this Way".


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Can't copy link as it is on my account, I don't think it will show.
> Open your airmiles account.  Click the 'Your Profile' tab at the top.  Then click 'Onxy Benefits".  That will take you to a page that shows your Onxy information and has a big advertisement at the top.  There are 5 circles on this ad.  Its the 5th circle.  Click on that then click on 'Get your tickets'.  It said there were only 300 available so I hope there are some left.  The ad is still there.  Good luck.



Thanks for the instructions  It sounds like the passes are only showing up for some, and alas, not for me. I'm not in a city with a Goon screening, so who knows how their program is picking people.  I hope everyone who got tickets has fun though


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Not showing up for me either.  5th circle is a contest of some sort.



5th circle is a contest for me too.  I think the Cineplex offer must only be in the east, I'm in Alberta.


----------



## worldwidepayne

kerreyn said:


> 5th circle is a contest for me too.  I think the Cineplex offer must only be in the east, I'm in Alberta.


Just to clarify, the 5th circle is a contest on my computer too.  The 6th circle shows the "Goon:  Last of the Enforcers Offer" and the 7th circle shows the cineplex offer I mentioned above..."Now Playing:  A Great Night Out".


----------



## kerreyn

worldwidepayne said:


> Just to clarify, the 5th circle is a contest on my computer too.  The 6th circle shows the "Goon:  Last of the Enforcers Offer" and the 7th circle shows the cineplex offer I mentioned above..."Now Playing:  A Great Night Out".



I only show 5 circles on my Airmiles "Onyx Benefits".  Are you in the west?


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> 5th circle is a contest for me too.  I think the Cineplex offer must only be in the east, I'm in Alberta.


I'm Ontario so you could be right.  I only have 5 circles so don't have the contest or the Goon offer but very happy with a Cineplex pass.


----------



## worldwidepayne

kerreyn said:


> I only show 5 circles on my Airmiles "Onyx Benefits".  Are you in the west?


I'm in Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## kerreyn

worldwidepayne said:


> I'm in Hamilton, Ontario



I'm pretty sure this offer is only available in eastern Canada. Not all offers (airmiles, onyx or other) are available in all regions.


----------



## marchingstar

ahh good point! i'm not seeing the offer and i'm in the west too.


----------



## damo

I'm in Ontario and am not seeing it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm in Halifax and I don't see it.


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> I'm in Ontario and am not seeing it.


I just went back into airmiles and it still shows for me however they have added another circle, something to do with a basketball player I think (not into sports).  The Cineplex offer must be individualized.  Sorry if its not there for some.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
*I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*

*Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*

*https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*

Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*




Worked!!!!  Thank you!!!!  Now what exactly did I order???  lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Worked!!!!  Thank you!!!!  Now what exactly did I order???  lol


*You just ordered an Adult Night's Out pass ---- here's what you'll be getting pretty sweet deal if you ask me! we often use these on a Tuesday night if we want to go to a VIP performance so the "upgrade" is less AND we earn more Scene Points  Yes, the Duck knows how to work THAT loyalty programme as well hee-hee *
**
**


----------



## damo

For 1 AM.  That was a pretty nice deal!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868


May I asked how you got the link to work?  It didn't work for me but maybe I just did something wrong.

I should clarify, I mean I couldn't get this link to show in my post when I tried to show everyone earlier, not that I can't get it to work when I click on it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sweet!!!  I just got one too...and I'm in the West - Alberta!!!!  We usually get the Costco coupon as it's so much more affordable to go with that coupon...and you get Scene points with that as well.  Guess I will use this coupon and some of my scene points to get food


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868



SWEEEEEET! I just managed to order one!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*



Thanks, Donald! Worked for me in Alberta. It's an awesome deal--the Night Out passes cost about 30 bucks at Costco, I think. And thanks too to tinkerone for bringing the deal to our attention!


----------



## star72232

marchingstar said:


> Thanks, Donald! Worked for me in Alberta. It's an awesome deal--the Night Out passes cost about 30 bucks at Costco, I think. And thanks too to tinkerone for bringing the deal to our attention!



Worked for me in Ontario too, and I'm only Gold!


----------



## alohamom

OMG Jaqueline-you are the AirMiles queen-thanks so much for the link. Worked for me, I am gold in Ontario


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868




Jacqueline,

AGAIN you are my hero!!  Your link worked for me, and I ordered a pass too!  

Thanks so much!
Kerrey


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> May I asked how you got the link to work?  It didn't work for me but maybe I just did something wrong.
> 
> I should clarify, I mean I couldn't get this link to show in my post when I tried to show everyone earlier, not that I can't get it to work when I click on it.


*I just opened up the page, copied the URL and then just pasted it in my post -- either right click & select paste or CTRL V depending on my mood  
i've been known to get fancy and actually create a funky link but today -- nope LAZY*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks a million Donald. I figured I was just going to be out of luck as I couldn't get to it no matter what I did. I managed to order 1 on my account and 1 on DH's gold account. Movies in our future> Yay!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline....you are my hero!!!   Thanks for the link...it worked for me...I'm ONYX in Ontario...this is my first "Benefit" redemption.  Do we receive an email with the pass or does it arrive in the mail?  Also, if it arrives in time, can we use it to see Beauty & the Beast?  I saw on the Cineplex site that no passes can be redeemed the first week...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just went to the Cineplex site and the value of a Great Escape certificate is up to $42.37.  It says that corporate customers can purchase the certificates for $29.45 each....this is a sweet deal for 1 air mile!!!!!!   thanks again everyone who posted!!!!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868


Thanks. Got it done so still some left. Great deal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline....you are my hero!!!   Thanks for the link...it worked for me...I'm ONYX in Ontario...this is my first "Benefit" redemption.  Do we receive an email with the pass or does it arrive in the mail?  Also, if it arrives in time, can we use it to see Beauty & the Beast?  I saw on the Cineplex site that no passes can be redeemed the first week...


*We'll more than likely be getting an actual coupon in the mail that you can use for ANY movie. (ETA if you want to see any "premium movie -- IMAX, 3D, VIP etc you'll need to pay  the difference between regular admission think "bridging!) No idea how long till they get delivered though ...here's what they say on the Cineplex site I've used these all the time, think of it as a gift card *
**


----------



## Sparrow78

If we purchase park passes through Airmiles, can I upgrade them to park hopper at the gate? I know WDW lets you but what about the reduce rate for us Canadian citizens? We are going to DL in november and I was going to order passes today through airmiles.


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> Feb 27 - Mar 2 spend $50, get 80AM coupon
> 
> Even though it says that it cannot be combined with a L&G offer, I've still printed it and will try it tomorrow. It worked for me last time so I am keeping my fingers crossed!



Just got home from Rexall. Spent (before tax) $50.51 and ended with 167AM! Both the printed and L&G went through, yay!


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868


Most excellent! Thank you Duck.
I just got two sets. 
Was this in your offers? Or did you dig it up somehow?

Thanks to Tinker as well. Much appreciated.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868



Thanks Duck and Tinker, I managed to get one also


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *We'll more than likely be getting an actual coupon in the mail that you can use for ANY movie. (ETA if you want to see any "premium movie -- IMAX, 3D, VIP etc you'll need to pay  the difference between regular admission think "bridging!) No idea how long till they get delivered though ...here's what they say on the Cineplex site I've used these all the time, think of it as a gift card *
> *View attachment 222870*


Thanks a lot for this information...I was thinking of seeing Beauty and the Beast at WDW when we go at the end of March but now with this, I will see it here locally...


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the link on the movie pass, i placed the order but it says it's only for 300 of them? i guess we're going to be the only ones getting them lol. I wonder if it will be giftable? My parents enjoy going to the movies (I never seem to have time). either way, i'm sure the tickets will get used


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Jacqueline and Tinkerone--you guys just made my day!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Thank you!! Ordered mine too! Date night for dh and I.


----------



## ottawamom

Sparrow78 said:


> If we purchase park passes through Airmiles, can I upgrade them to park hopper at the gate? I know WDW lets you but what about the reduce rate for us Canadian citizens? We are going to DL in november and I was going to order passes today through airmiles.



You will be able to upgrade them.  The more important question is how much will it cost you to do it? Are the DL reduced rate tickets still offered on the Airmiles site. I thought I read a little earlier somewhere that the WDW were continuing but maybe not the DL.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We just went to DL and were there for 3 days with passes obtained through AM.  They were park hoppers and included 1 Magic Morning too...



Sparrow78 said:


> If we purchase park passes through Airmiles, can I upgrade them to park hopper at the gate? I know WDW lets you but what about the reduce rate for us Canadian citizens? We are going to DL in november and I was going to order passes today through airmiles.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Wow, thanks SO much, @tinkerone and @Donald - my hero!  Free movies are always appreciated


----------



## kuhltiffany

Do you have an iPhone?  You can now download the Carrot app and collect Scene points from doing health-related surveys and challenges!  Let me know if you want a referral code for even more bonus points 



Donald - my hero said:


> *You just ordered an Adult Night's Out pass ---- here's what you'll be getting pretty sweet deal if you ask me! we often use these on a Tuesday night if we want to go to a VIP performance so the "upgrade" is less AND we earn more Scene Points  Yes, the Duck knows how to work THAT loyalty programme as well hee-hee *
> *View attachment 222866*
> *View attachment 222867*


----------



## Sparrow78

kuhltiffany said:


> We just went to DL and were there for 3 days with passes obtained through AM.  They were park hoppers and included 1 Magic Morning too...


You are correct. My brain was thinking they weren't park hoppers!


----------



## Sparrow78

and just like that.. my almost 23000 airmiles dimished to almost 15000.... 3 5 day park hoppers ordered!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know people have been asking ... LOOK at this!*
**


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks for the Cineplex link Donald. Ordered 1 late last night.  

Guess I'd better rack up more am to get more free tickets before the promo ends May 20!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Thank you!!!!!  I just ordered a movie pass as well


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

woot! woot! Since DH and I both have air miles accounts, I was able to get this deal twice!  Since I hate paying to go to the movies, this is awesome


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just opened up the page, copied the URL and then just pasted it in my post -- either right click & select paste or CTRL V depending on my mood  *
> *i've been known to get fancy and actually create a funky link but today -- nope LAZY*



Where do you find the actual page this is on?


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well HOT DANG (trying to avoid the DIS-filter  )*
> *I managed to find the link to get the cineplex tickets -- I live in Ontario, close enough to the cities that are showing whatever the current movie is so it's not filtered that way.*
> 
> *Here's the link to the order page if someone wants to try it for the team and report back!*
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...2654766&cm_sp=32740xCINEPLEXxHPBxONYXxExFEB27*
> 
> Here's what you're gonna see on that page if it works
> 
> View attachment 222868



Wow!  Thank you so much Donald and Tinker.  Also joined in and ordered, I see it says "The Cineplex Great Escape is redeemable in theatres for two general admissions, two regular soft drinks and one regular popcorn." Crossing my fingers that it comes.  First Onyx redemption as well!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I know people have been asking ... LOOK at this!*
> *View attachment 222927*



Thanks Donald, you are so on the ball!  I'm going to try for one more ticket by May.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you find the actual page this is on?



Post 3626 on page 182 you'll find Donald's link to the Airmiles site and page that has the offer.  It was the only way I could get access to it.  Good luck!


----------



## Silvermist999

Thank you for posting about the Cineplex offer Donald-my hero, I needed your link to order!! 
I can't believe it's also for gold collectors too!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you find the actual page this is on?


*After Tinker mentioned the offer i went poking around on my homepage (i've only been continually refreshing my my transactions hoping to find my STB miles properly accounted for!) and was able to find it 2 ways you need to get into your benefits (the movie is open to both Gold & ONYX BTW)*
**
*This will open up a page that shows all of your "offers" and you can either wait for them to cycle thru or click on the bubbles. For me it was the 5th option that had the movie and then i just clicked on "get your tickets" which took me to the page i provided the link for.*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Your link was the helpful way in to the offer for a number of us. I tried both of the methods you mentioned above and I wasn't able to see it at all. It must have been targeted in some way all I got was the Goons movie offer. It didn't matter what I did until I used your link, I couldn't get through. Thanks again for the direct link.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *You just ordered an Adult Night's Out pass ---- here's what you'll be getting pretty sweet deal if you ask me! we often use these on a Tuesday night if we want to go to a VIP performance so the "upgrade" is less AND we earn more Scene Points  Yes, the Duck knows how to work THAT loyalty programme as well hee-hee *
> *View attachment 222866*
> *View attachment 222867*



I am behind but still got the deal. Thank you! You are really my hero!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Quick question....can we order more than one movie offer or are we limited to one?  I can't find anything that says it is one per AM number.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question....can we order more than one movie offer or are we limited to one?  I can't find anything that says it is one per AM number.



*Limit of one Great Escape offer per Collector Account.*
*
First line of the Terms & Conditions.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ttaylorcan said:


> *Limit of one Great Escape offer per Collector Account.
> 
> First line of the Terms & Conditions.*



LOL...I read everything except the top line!!!!!  tip for next time....read every line!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My fist trip to a Rexall since we got home --- good thing hubby was with me, thought i was better but stupid flu-brain fog kicked in pretty hard, AM math is HARD!  ANYWHO, i think we did AMAZING. 2 sales to maximize the e-mail coupon and the offer on vitamins (getting old helps in this case!)*
*Sale 1 $55.48 earned 212 AM ... both the coupon AND my load n go offer worked*
*Sale 2 $51.46 earned 212 AM .. both offers worked AGAIN!!! *
*I'll be watching my account to see if they actually post *

*I'm gonna tell myself that  one of those miles i just earned was used to get our movie pass which means it cost us a quarter, right??*


----------



## melbrujack

kuhltiffany said:


> Do you have an iPhone?  You can now download the Carrot app and collect Scene points from doing health-related surveys and challenges!  Let me know if you want a referral code for even more bonus points


Like  the thought if the carrot rewards. Just read about this. Do you want to send me a referral link?
Melissa


----------



## kerreyn

Wouldn't you know it - the Safeway Blue Friday Airmiles just posted today, so I logged into Airmilesshops to order a Universal Orlando pass, and they're out!  I'm sure they'll replenish, good thing I'm type A and planning a year in advance!


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *...*
> *I'm gonna tell myself that  one of those miles i just earned was used to get our movie pass which means it cost us a quarter, right??*


I see where you're going with this. 
For every quarter that you spent, you earned one Air Mile. Awesome earning rate.

But, I think you could also say the passes cost you 10 cents because that's the value of one Cash Mile at regular redemption levels.

Either way, no one can argue that's not incredible. I love Air Miles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, just like i figured --- AM caught it's own glitch and i only "earned" the load-n-go offer once .. so scratch 100 of those "printed on the receipt" miles. Still pretty nice return for spending $106.94 we earned 324 AM.*

*Proof that we need to stay on top of our accounts --- I only wish they caught the UN-POSTED miles as quickly as these little glitches (had it happen at Metro once as well and they sucked those back BEFORE the others were ever posted!) *


----------



## Debbie

Thanks for the heads up on the movie tickets. I saw only Goon, yesterday and passed on that. But today (11:30 am) got my ay movie ordered. 



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question....can we order more than one movie offer or are we limited to one?  I can't find anything that says it is one per AM number.


 I wasn't sure if it had gone through, so I ordered again and got a red message to get that sucker out of my cart! So one per AM collector number.


----------



## DizzyDis

You are all amazing! I was able to order 2 of the passes (one on mine and one on my parents' account) and has just squeezed in enough AMs to order the second of our 5-day WDW passes before the offer expired (in large part due to the offers highlighted here!) and then it was extended! I am nearing 1000 AM on my parents' account again, so will see if we can get another pass before the May date, but, even if I don't, this has been a very successful AM month!!

Thank you all so much, everyone who puts in so much effort here (won't try to list as I am sure to forget someone and then feel horrible about it), I want you all to know you are so valued and appreciated, even by those of us who don't post much!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyers are starting to show up --- Rexall has a promotion this week called "Max Your Miles"  Rexall Flyer*
**
*Metro had a lot of piddly amounts, none of the real big rewards this week*
* Metro Flyer *
*Sobey's --- only thing that jumped out at me is Campbell's Chunky Soup 1.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
* Sobeys Flyer*
*Foodland -- i see nothing that catches my eye*
* Foodland Flyer*


----------



## alohamom

Just got notification that my Movie night for 2 just shipped-fyi everyone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this in my e-mail ETA ... you beat me to the punch @alohamom *
**


----------



## tinkerone

alohamom said:


> Just got notification that my Movie night for 2 just shipped-fyi everyone


I got that to.  Love free stuff and this movie pass is such a win.


----------



## damo

Mine shipped too!


----------



## star72232

damo said:


> Mine shipped too!


 
Mine too!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

woo hoo...just checked and my movie tickets shipped too...thanks everyone for posting about this wonderful offer!!!!


----------



## kerreyn

Mine too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Haven't gotten that yet...


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well it hasn't been a productive couple days as it could have been!

I spent $174 at Thrifty's and only got 67AM
I spent $50 at rexall but because there were stamps in there (that don't count but you get a 5% discount at the counter so buy them there instead of at Canada Post) I missed the 60AM and only got 30.
And I've missed out on the Cineplex deal apparently too because it's nowhere to be found for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Canadian Harmony said:


> Well it hasn't been a productive couple days as it could have been!
> 
> I spent $174 at Thrifty's and only got 67AM
> I spent $50 at rexall but because there were stamps in there (that don't count but you get a 5% discount at the counter so buy them there instead of at Canada Post) I missed the 60AM and only got 30.
> And I've missed out on the Cineplex deal apparently too because it's nowhere to be found for me.


*I'm sorry you missed out on this! I just checked and it's coming up as unavailable -- it did say there were only 300 to be claimed so I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did. *
*We've been burned a few times with the spend X get X AM a time or 2 before -- Metro is our kryptonite -- we need to pay close attention and then ask for them to tell us the pre-tax and post coupon amount since the self-scan till doesn't show that. *


----------



## marchingstar

I've learned a lot from this thread, so I'm going to do my best to post updates too! 
I didn't have to do a full grocery shop today, so I stopped at Safeway for a couple of things. Only earned 31 miles, but I also only spent 38. Definitely not great, but not too bad. 

I'm hoping March is as points-filled as February was for me. A few trips to Rexall with the Load+Go plus emailed coupons, and another Blue Friday event at Safeway means I earned a cool 1150 miles in 28 short days! Add to that the 1-mile Movie Night Out, and I feel like I'm kicking Air Miles butt this year. 

(of course, I really have no idea if the experts around here would consider that a good month, but for me it's HUGE! All thanks to a bit of planning and tips from this thread)


----------



## ottawamom

You had a great month!  Airmiles are a lot harder to come by these days. Airmiles earning potential is so different across the country you can't really compare yourself with others. I set what I consider to be a reasonable goal for each week. Some weeks I exceed it other weeks I don't (but I do come close). I have a goal I'm working towards so that helps.

Set a personal goal and play a collecting game with yourself. Collecting Airmiles has made my boring trips to the store a little more interesting. That and I've become a lot more aware of prices as I'm regularly searching the flyers.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Interesting... Despite the Feb 28 expiry, Airmiles still has Disneyland Parkhoppers at the discounted Canadian rate. Wonder how long those will last? I have my 3 so I'm good, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone out there is still trying to collect for passes


----------



## Donald - my hero

westcoastminnie said:


> Interesting... Despite the Feb 28 expiry, Airmiles still has Disneyland Parkhoppers at the discounted Canadian rate. Wonder how long those will last? I have my 3 so I'm good, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone out there is still trying to collect for passes


*Disney actually extended the expiry date till May 20th and since that's where Airmiles gets their tickets from, they had no choice but to keep up the discount as well!*


----------



## westcoastminnie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Disney actually extended the expiry date till May 20th and since that's where Airmiles gets their tickets from, they had no choice but to keep up the discount as well!*



I believe the extension to May 20 is only for Walt Disney World; the discount is no longer available for Disneyland, from what I can see


----------



## Donald - my hero

westcoastminnie said:


> I believe the extension to May 20 is only for Walt Disney World; the discount is no longer available for Disneyland, from what I can see


*DANG! So sorry -- i missed the tell-tale part of your screen name that should have alerted me to which park you visit, late for me!! I just checked the Airmiles site and while they appear to still be offering discounted tickets to DisneyLAND as well as World the deadline on that page does say Feb 28th!! Thanks for providing that heads up to other collectors who want tickets for the DL.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Was a good day for me...265 miles at Sobeys and 95 at Lawton's = spent $200


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> You had a great month!  Airmiles are a lot harder to come by these days. Airmiles earning potential is so different across the country you can't really compare yourself with others. I set what I consider to be a reasonable goal for each week. Some weeks I exceed it other weeks I don't (but I do come close). I have a goal I'm working towards so that helps.
> 
> Set a personal goal and play a collecting game with yourself. Collecting Airmiles has made my boring trips to the store a little more interesting. That and I've become a lot more aware of prices as I'm regularly searching the flyers.



Thanks! i don't really set specific weekly/monthly goals, although i do hope to get another set of park tickets before May 20th. I put in a personal shopper request for PH tickets and i haven't heard back with a cost yet, but i'm guessing ill need about 1500 more miles by may (seems doable to me, as long as we keep seeing Blue Friday's at Safeway over here in Alberta!)

I'd be really interested to hear the goals people on this thread set, or average miles earned per week/month/however you track. Not to compare, but just out of curiosity!


----------



## alohamom

Just a little rant...
Well I was all set to do a fairly large shop at Rexall today. I dont usually shop there but the flyer had quite a few items that I actually need at competitive prices and then there is the AM 30/60/100 bonus too so I thought I would go a little out of my way and buy what I needed there. What a major, major let down. I dont know if I have the worst Rexall in Canada in my area but they didnt have half of the stuff I needed. I ended up spending a whopping 3 dollars on toilet paper. I even had a buggy-LOL, ended up getting most of everything I needed at Real Canadian Stupidstore. Any suggestions for good Rexall locations within  the west GTA?


----------



## AngelDisney

alohamom said:


> Just a little rant...
> Well I was all set to do a fairly large shop at Rexall today. I dont usually shop there but the flyer had quite a few items that I actually need at competitive prices and then there is the AM 30/60/100 bonus too so I thought I would go a little out of my way and buy what I needed there. What a major, major let down. I dont know if I have the worst Rexall in Canada in my area but they didnt have half of the stuff I needed. I ended up spending a whopping 3 dollars on toilet paper. I even had a buggy-LOL, ended up getting most of everything I needed at Real Canadian Stupidstore. Any suggestions for good Rexall locations within  the west GTA?



I usually shop at the one in Promenade Mall. The one in Hullmark Centre is closer to where I live, but the one in Promenade seems to carry more stuff. Pixie dust!


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> Thanks! i don't really set specific weekly/monthly goals, although i do hope to get another set of park tickets before May 20th. I put in a personal shopper request for PH tickets and i haven't heard back with a cost yet, but i'm guessing ill need about 1500 more miles by may (seems doable to me, as long as we keep seeing Blue Friday's at Safeway over here in Alberta!)
> 
> I'd be really interested to hear the goals people on this thread set, or average miles earned per week/month/however you track. Not to compare, but just out of curiosity!



My current goal is just over 10000AM to get flights for my family of 5 to Orlando next May. I started a while ago and I usually am happy with collecting 250AM a week.  When the AM are good I max them out but I haven't done that for a while now it seems. (We're experiencing a bit of a drought in Ontario)


----------



## pigletto

My goal was 250 a week to get to 4 five day tickets. I got one for my birthday, ordered two and then like Ottawamom said, Ontario dried up. I haven't seen anything worth going to Sobey's for in weeks. It's been really disappointing, but the only way I would be getting anything from Sobey's these days would be to spend money on things I don't want or need. The good offers have really dried up and I find Sobey's too overpriced to shop in regularly so I don't really go at all lately. I'm thinking I will use the 1000 airmiles I have for something else and pay cash for the last ticket.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T......kind of just need to talk............
This past week has been one of heartache and stress,my younger brother is in the hospital ICU (collapsed Lung,internal bleeding,,on a ventilator). He a a multitude of medical concerns and is the brother I have always been closest to. A interfering friend of my brother has caused me even more stress (she is a drama queen) to the extreme,,I say purple--she say red I say red she says purple. She was trying to challenge his Living Will. Anyhow I called to cancel my flight for next Sat and was told I'd have to cancel my granddaughter's flight (west jet companion fare). To rebook it replacing someone else with my seat is $2,300.00,,,So much planning went into this Disney trip.

I have thought about this long and hard and decided to go on our Spring Break trip. I have 3 other siblings that will be able to be here for my brother and I think I need to get away for a few days. I know this is what my brother would tell me to do,,my granddaughter is his god child. I may not have a completely stress free trip ( I am going to be thinking of him constantly) but at least my granddaughter will get to go. Please don't judge me --believe me I am still struggling with my decision.

I hit Rexall tonight as the Atopic eczema on my hands is so bad I can not wear the gloves at the hospital--so I got some white cotton gloves which I am going to try and wear under the hospital gloves. I managed to pick up 124 bonus airmiles.
I have met my goal of airmiles for $260.00 Starbucks GC. for our trip.
So my airmiles friends ,,thanks for listening and Hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AWW sweetie, Mel you need a HUG! Just point me in the direction of this a-hat of a twit and i will drop kick her into the middle of next week! Seriously she is only a friend and thinks she has the right to interfere in what is clearly a family issue? My heart is breaking for you right now, you do not need an extra level on drama in what is already a tense situation. *

*I am in your camp 100% when it comes to taking your grand-baby to Florida, I've been following along in your planning this trip and agree that your brother would not want you to stay home. I think this is a very wise decision right now but you will have a hard time while you're gone of course! I'll keep you in my thoughts over the next couple of weeks and i hope things settle down enough for you to catch your breath. *

*As far as your hands, i'm sure you have more knowledge of the situation than you need and to have an annoying woman on the other side of the computer screen offering advice is a best wacky ... BUT when i had real trouble as a teenager before we figured out i couldn't touch citrus fruit, we would slather the cream on them and then wrap them in saran wrap, stick some light mitts on and i'd sit in misery for an hour or so. Something about the added layer of wrap just helped the cream absorb. I'm sure you also know to avoid the drying effects of hand sanitizer, they are brutal on healthy skin.*

*Take some time for yourself if you can to just sit and be still. Keep us in the loop, you're one of the family!*


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T......kind of just need to talk............
> This past week has been one of heartache and stress,my younger brother is in the hospital ICU (collapsed Lung,internal bleeding,,on a ventilator). He a a multitude of medical concerns and is the brother I have always been closest to. A interfering friend of my brother has caused me even more stress (she is a drama queen) to the extreme,,I say purple--she say red I say red she says purple. She was trying to challenge his Living Will. Anyhow I called to cancel my flight for next Sat and was told I'd have to cancel my granddaughter's flight (west jet companion fare). To rebook it replacing someone else with my seat is $2,300.00,,,So much planning went into this Disney trip.
> 
> I have thought about this long and hard and decided to go on our Spring Break trip. I have 3 other siblings that will be able to be here for my brother and I think I need to get away for a few days. I know this is what my brother would tell me to do,,my granddaughter is his god child. I may not have a completely stress free trip ( I am going to be thinking of him constantly) but at least my granddaughter will get to go. Please don't judge me --believe me I am still struggling with my decision.
> 
> I hit Rexall tonight as the Atopic eczema on my hands is so bad I can not wear the gloves at the hospital--so I got some white cotton gloves which I am going to try and wear under the hospital gloves. I managed to pick up 124 bonus airmiles.
> I have met my goal of airmiles for $260.00 Starbucks GC. for our trip.
> So my airmiles friends ,,thanks for listening and Hugs to you.
> Mel


As hard as I'm sure it will be for you, go and spend some quality time with your granddaughter.  Try your best to leave this all behind, it will still be here when you get back.  This hardship you are going through just shows how fleeting our time is and we need to stop and smell the roses and share things with our loved ones.  I'm sure this will be a time your granddaughter will always remember and maybe, just maybe, it will help you on your way to coming to terms with everything.  No one would judge this in a negative way.  As for the interfering friend, hold your head up and tell her to back off!  Your brother was wise enough to prepare a living will, she needs to abide by what it says. 
Safe travels.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

(((hugs))) Mel.  So sorry to hear about your brother.  No judgement here as I agree - your brother would not want his god daughter to miss out on her trip.  My mom has not been well for years and told us before our trip, and my sister who is going on her dream trip to Australia soon, to not change anything if something happened to her.  I would say I hope the drama queen smartens up, but unfortunately most don't change...only get worse when something bad happens.  So strength vibes to you and the rest of your family to get through this!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> Thanks! i don't really set specific weekly/monthly goals, although i do hope to get another set of park tickets before May 20th. I put in a personal shopper request for PH tickets and i haven't heard back with a cost yet, but i'm guessing ill need about 1500 more miles by may (seems doable to me, as long as we keep seeing Blue Friday's at Safeway over here in Alberta!)
> 
> I'd be really interested to hear the goals people on this thread set, or average miles earned per week/month/however you track. Not to compare, but just out of curiosity!


My goal is to get at least 2 7-Day tickets before the Canadian Offer expires May 20th.  After that I may switch to AM Cash again for GCs for Christmas shopping (then I can funnel my Christmas $$ to my travel fund). We don't plan to go anywhere until 2019 so I'd like to get enough for flights for us somewhere.  Of course my dd is on the fence if she's sticking with her competitive sport next year.  If she does then all AM will have to go to her travel.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My collecting goal right now is three flights, which I already have enough for one. However, since we are going January 2018, I will wait until the fall to book flights. I likely won't use miles for them if the price is around what they were this January - $300-$400 taxes in!  I'd have to pay $160 in taxes on them anyways, so I would make out better keeping the miles for flights to Miami which are between $700-$800 pp as we love to cruise.

And when I do hit enough for three flights, I'll be switching over to cash miles for a while.  

Now that I'm typing this out, I'm realizing I have a lot of collecting to do! *sigh*


----------



## AngelDisney

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way Mel! Take care of yourself first so that you can take care of your brother. Mental health is as important as physical health. Let your trip reenergize you! Enjoy your special time with your granddaughter!!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks everyone for your kind and caring words and thoughts 
i appreciate you all!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, my heart goes out to you at this time. Your brother did the right thing setting up his living will. You and your siblings will be there to advocate on his behalf over and above what "she who must not be named" thinks. Like others have said he would want you to go on this trip. You were there with him when it mattered the most and your siblings will be with him while you are away. It's not easy knowing what to do but you will make the right decision for all involved.


----------



## Debbie

Mel, *no one* should be judging you, least of all someone like you described. You alone are living this, and you know in your heart that your brother would say, "_Go, take pictures, and tell me about it when you get home_." You do need this trip with your grandbaby. Take care...and we want pictures, too!


----------



## pigletto

Mel, you will get no judgement from me. Only love and my sincere wishes for strength and peace for your family. Your granddaughter will have a magical trip and undoubtedly be so happy to have you there with her.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Mel....sending hugs...I hope you and your granddaughter have a magical trip....I know it will be tough and you will be thinking of your brother often but try to have some fun with your granddaughter....


----------



## alohamom

WOW Mel-what a choice. I am sure this has been agonizing for you but I know I would go on the trip. I think is it so admirable that your thoughts go to your brother and your granddaughter and how this choice affects them, not you. 
I really, truly hope you will be able to enjoy yourself and not associate any guilt or worry with the time away, you deserve it. I would bet the farm your brother would actually be upset that you even considered not going and would push you to go. Hang in there Bababear!


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *we would slather the cream on them and then wrap them in saran wrap, stick some light mitts on and i'd sit in misery for an hour or so. Something about the added layer of wrap just helped the cream absorb*



The duck is on to something! I have had pedicures where they do that. They will dip your feet into hot stuff or cream or whatever and then bag them for a bit, probably partially for teh mess of it but I am pretty sure I had a lady tell me once they do it for absorption....


----------



## kerreyn

Aww, Mel, I'm sorry to hear about your brother.  As for his friend - tell her to p*ss off.  She's not family, and unless she's the Agent for his personal directive (living will), there's nothing she can do.  She can talk until she's blue in the face, not your problem.  If she is his Agent, then you're better off getting away from there regardless.

Like the others, I agree - you should go ahead with your trip and enjoy your time with your granddaughter.  Take lots of pictures with your granddaughter and share them with your brother when you get back.  Maybe even have your granddaughter pick out a special token souvenir for her godfather.

Take care and big hugs to you!
Kerrey


----------



## damo

Anyone know if you can reload your load 'n go?

I've been getting piggy-backed miles loading it once but it seems to get used up if it is used once.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Any load-n go offers I've ever used are gone once used.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this week's coupon for Rexall*
* Spend $30.00 get 50 AM valid March 6th - 9th *

*@damo the Load n Go offers are a one shot deal --- one of the reasons i wasn't happy to get pushed to that option since i used to print off multiple** copies** of each offer. If you look closely at this coupon i just linked it includes the nasty words "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon or load+go offer" many of us have found that you can in fact use this coupon with the LnG ones but I wouldn't be surprised to find it doesn't work one time.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Went to Safeway this weekend...spent $117 got 247 AM.  Was happy with that.  I did buy toilet paper... even though I didn't really need it yet.  I was wondering when it would go on sale with AM...of course I bought some last week...and now this week it was offered with AM. Oh well...it won't go to waste, and doesn't expire hehehe. 

We are heading to the big city on the weekend for a little alone couples get away, hoping I might be able to get to a Rexall to collect some miles.  If I get to shop there...great...if not, oh well.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *@damo the Load n Go offers are a one shot deal --- one of the reasons i wasn't happy to get pushed to that option since i used to print off multiple** copies** of each offer. If you look closely at this coupon i just linked it includes the nasty words "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon or load+go offer" many of us have found that you can in fact use this coupon with the LnG ones but I wouldn't be surprised to find it doesn't work one time.*



It still works this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went to Safeway this weekend...spent $117 got 247 AM.  Was happy with that.  I did buy toilet paper... even though I didn't really need it yet.  I was wondering when it would go on sale with AM...of course I bought some last week...and now this week it was offered with AM. Oh well...it won't go to waste, and doesn't expire hehehe.
> 
> We are heading to the big city on the weekend for a little alone couples get away, hoping I might be able to get to a Rexall to collect some miles.  If I get to shop there...great...if not, oh well.


*Curious as the which "big City" you're heading to -- for us that means Toronto and there are gazillion Rexall store, including a few 24 hour locations. If you give us an idea of where exactly someone might be able to give you a suggestion or two (for example when we are in the city i know which ones are happy to use coupons and others who make the experience less than satisfactory  )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was going to start a conversation with you @bababear_50 but noticed you have a note saying you don't use it .... I wanted to offer you something but didn't think it needs to be here!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

You know what is a huge pet peeve of mine?  Those sobeys offers that you can print out that are spend $100 get 30 miles.  EVERY TIME I use one, it never goes through and I have to go to the customer service counter to get it added.  Also, the bonus 25 miles you get when you use four products coupons never shows either.  Ugh. 

Just this weekend, the guy at Sobeys said he knows my card number now LOL Like, it ain't my fault that your scanners aren't adding my coupons properly. grr


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> You know what is a huge pet peeve of mine?  Those sobeys offers that you can print out that are spend $100 get 30 miles.  EVERY TIME I use one, it never goes through and I have to go to the customer service counter to get it added.  Also, the bonus 25 miles you get when you use four products coupons never shows either.  Ugh.
> 
> Just this weekend, the guy at Sobeys said he knows my card number now LOL Like, it ain't my fault that your scanners aren't adding my coupons properly. grr



I hear you! I just called Sobey's My Offers this morning because the 25AM for using 4 coupons from the little blue book still hadn't posted.  I called when I first made my purchases and the My Offers person said to wait 10 days because it takes time to come through.  I waited called back this morning and the My Offers person said I should really have called AM as they only deal with My Offers.  I asked him why the person I spoke with two weeks ago didn't tell me that then.  He agreed they should have, he would save me the hassle of having to call AM today and would post the 25AM for me.  They should take 10 days to come through.

I tell you it's a good thing I track my AM in a spreadsheet I've got lots notes and highlighted areas to watch and follow up on.

I shopped at a different Sobey's from my usual one this past week and everything posted smoothly and properly.


----------



## tinkerone

Could someone explain what a 'load and go' offer is?  I keep reading about this but I'm unsure what it is or how I would go about being eligible for it.  Any information would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I hear you! I just called Sobey's My Offers this morning because the 25AM for using 4 coupons from the little blue book still hadn't posted.



Oh geez, I wonder how long we'll have to wait for those 50 miles from the Blue Book to be posted *sigh* Just something else I have to track now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious as the which "big City" you're heading to -- for us that means Toronto and there are gazillion Rexall store, including a few 24 hour locations. If you give us an idea of where exactly someone might be able to give you a suggestion or two (for example when we are in the city i know which ones are happy to use coupons and others who make the experience less than satisfactory  )*



hahahaha...I'm in northern Alberta.  We are heading to Edmonton for the Eric Church concert.  I am in Grande Prairie....and surprisingly enough in a city of 70,000+ people...we don't have a Rexall within city limits.  I would have to drive 40+ minutes to go to one.  Not worth it for me to do that.  But can go to Rexall when we go visit our daughter or head into Edmonton.


----------



## marchingstar

I like hearing everyone's goals! I'm sorry to hear that there aren't many miles to be had in ON these days--I'm in AB and the miles seem to be relatively available. I'm mulling over what to do with my miles right now: I think I want to put them towards another set of Disney tickets before they go back to regular price. Here's a copy-and-pasted message I posted on the personal shopping thread. I'd be so grateful for any advice about what to do!

I put in a request for the air miles cost of 2 adult 7-day PH tickets. The quote is 10125 miles--this seems wicked high to me, especially since the item description does mention the Canadian discount.

To compare, to buy 2 adult 7-day base tickets through air miles right now is 6500 miles. so 3625 to add PH. That's more than a third base ticket! 

So I'm not sure what I'm going to do right now. I'm not sure I can earn enough for the two tickets before May, and I'm not sure the PH addition is worth it. But we've also never travelled without them before. So many things to mull over, but ultimately from my experience I'm not sure its worth the miles to use personal shopper for park tickets...Right now I have about 6000 miles, so getting up to 10000 will be a bit of a stretch. What do y'all think: worth saving for?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Could someone explain what a 'load and go' offer is?  I keep reading about this but I'm unsure what it is or how I would go about being eligible for it.  Any information would be great.
> Thanks


*Your post slid right past me, sorry!*

*Airmiles has pushed some people to Load n Go offers for Rexall -- the same method used by Sobeys & Foodland and to some degree Metro. You can't just do it yourself, you will be sent some kind of notification that you are now "lucky enough" to use this. If you currently get offers that you can print out they will be replaced by these and you will need to "load them" to your card so they will be available when you shop.*

* Not sure if you noticed, but The Duck is NOT a fan of this new-fangled method. While I don't need a smart device to use these offers because they are loaded to my card now,  I can no longer see exactly what i need to buy to get my offers (my phone is dumb --just like me my kids tell me  ). Sometimes i can get them loaded on my Kindle as a document but that is rare. ALSO the offers are now a one shot and done deal. When i could print them out i had 2 weeks to print,use & repeat as often as i wanted.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was going to start a conversation with you @bababear_50 but noticed you have a note saying you don't use it .... I wanted to offer you something but didn't think it needs to be here!*


Hi Jacqueline
you can send me private emails ,,I am not sure what the note is I will check t out
Thanks Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I received an email about Shell in store purchases 10x the points. Not sure how long it's good until but it's good to get gift cards from there to do your Safeway or Sobeys shopping. Wished they had the bonus on Sat when I had to get 200 worth of GCs.


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> I put in a request for the air miles cost of 2 adult 7-day PH tickets. The quote is 10125 miles--this seems wicked high to me, especially since the item description does mention the Canadian discount.
> 
> To compare, to buy 2 adult 7-day base tickets through air miles right now is 6500 miles. so 3625 to add PH. That's more than a third base ticket!
> 
> So I'm not sure what I'm going to do right now. I'm not sure I can earn enough for the two tickets before May, and I'm not sure the PH addition is worth it. But we've also never travelled without them before. So many things to mull over, but ultimately from my experience I'm not sure its worth the miles to use personal shopper for park tickets...Right now I have about 6000 miles, so getting up to 10000 will be a bit of a stretch. What do y'all think: worth saving for?



The 7 Day Park Hopper if you paid cash would cost $349 plus tax (371.69US) or ($501.78Cdn). Using my crazy AM math 10125AM is worth $1065Cdn (10125/95*10). You are therefore paying a slight premium to convert your AM into these tickets. That being said you are not out of pocket the cash for the tickets.

To upgrade my 7 day base tickets (pre 02/12/17) I would be looking at $122.50US ($165.38Cdn) to upgrade each of my tickets to Park Hoppers. That includes a price increase on Feb 12. (That's $40 price increase and $75 PH upgrade, plus tax US$) I'm actually wanting to upgrade to PH+ waterparks but that's a really scary # when you multiply it by 5 tickets.

I'm not certain what you would pay to upgrade the Canadian offer ticket to a Park Hopper at the gate. Others are using these tickets soon with the intention of doing that and have said they will report back their results. Unfortunately you won't find anything about it over on the ticket thread as they are a special deal just for us Canadians. If you are traveling before May 20 your answer may be different than if you travel later this year. They may add a price increase into the mix if you're not traveling until later in 2018. Too many unknown variables!

My advice, keep collecting and wait for the March break vacationers to come back and report their upgrading experiences.

Reread my answer and thought about it so more.  If I was starting out without tickets or airfare for my holiday I think, right now, I would pay cash for the tickets using the Canadian offer (Disney Website you can add Park Hopper and Water Parks) then use the AM for your flights (you still pay the taxes on your flights but you can manage significant savings sometimes depending where you are flying from).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The duck is thrilled right now ...... just did my nightly check on the AM account and POOF i have the rest of my Shop The Block cash miles. Now what will i do with them??*
*



*​


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is thrilled right now ...... just did my nightly check on the AM account and POOF i have the rest of my Shop The Block cash miles. Now what will i do with them??*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 Yeah!!!!!  so glad to hear that they finally added them.  Could you use the extra cash miles to buy gift cards?  Might be a way to start saving for another WDW trip.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

woo hoo!!!!   I got my "official" you have reached ONYX status email from Air Miles and it says my new cards are in the mail!!!!!!  I just want to thank everyone for posting about all the deals in December that allowed me to earn more than the required 400 AM to achieve ONYX status...my email advised I actually earned 566 AM from December 1 - 31.  So now I am ONYX until March 31, 2019!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is thrilled right now ...... just did my nightly check on the AM account and POOF i have the rest of my Shop The Block cash miles. Now what will i do with them??*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Complain about the fact they are not yet showing up as counting towards your ONYX status like the rest of us that are still waiting!!!! Congrats on getting them posted.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> O/T......kind of just need to talk............
> This past week has been one of heartache and stress,my younger brother is in the hospital ICU (collapsed Lung,internal bleeding,,on a ventilator). He a a multitude of medical concerns and is the brother I have always been closest to. A interfering friend of my brother has caused me even more stress (she is a drama queen) to the extreme,,I say purple--she say red I say red she says purple. She was trying to challenge his Living Will. Anyhow I called to cancel my flight for next Sat and was told I'd have to cancel my granddaughter's flight (west jet companion fare). To rebook it replacing someone else with my seat is $2,300.00,,,So much planning went into this Disney trip.
> 
> I have thought about this long and hard and decided to go on our Spring Break trip. I have 3 other siblings that will be able to be here for my brother and I think I need to get away for a few days. I know this is what my brother would tell me to do,,my granddaughter is his god child. I may not have a completely stress free trip ( I am going to be thinking of him constantly) but at least my granddaughter will get to go. Please don't judge me --believe me I am still struggling with my decision.
> 
> I hit Rexall tonight as the Atopic eczema on my hands is so bad I can not wear the gloves at the hospital--so I got some white cotton gloves which I am going to try and wear under the hospital gloves. I managed to pick up 124 bonus airmiles.
> I have met my goal of airmiles for $260.00 Starbucks GC. for our trip.
> So my airmiles friends ,,thanks for listening and Hugs to you.
> Mel


Mel just my 2cents, you need this trip. In my business I see this alot, people staying and putting off things while they wait around. Your brother will understand, and probably want you to go. He will always be on your mind, it doesnt matter where you physically are.
Its not a money thing or AM thing about losing what you have put in. It is about getting your mind to de-stress for a little while. Lose yourself as your GD is dancing with the princess, and when her smile lights up as each new character approaches in the parade.
All the best for you and your family.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> I received an email about Shell in store purchases 10x the points. Not sure how long it's good until but it's good to get gift cards from there to do your Safeway or Sobeys shopping. Wished they had the bonus on Sat when I had to get 200 worth of GCs.



Is that offer for ALL provinces?  I didn't see that offer come through and I only have one Shell station by me.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *The duck is thrilled right now ...... just did my nightly check on the AM account and POOF i have the rest of my Shop The Block cash miles. Now what will i do with them??*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



I'm so glad your STB offers finally came through.

Now if only mine will...


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I'm so glad your STB offers finally came through.
> 
> Now if only mine will...


*Did you call and find out what's up? I needed to give them all of my shopping dates & which coupons I used. According to my notes that was Feb 24th @ 3:49 (yes i do keep detailed notes of EVERY SINGLE THING connected to AM -- been burned a few too many times!!)*


**** My movie coupon just arrived! It's good till Dec 31, 2018 ****


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> The 7 Day Park Hopper if you paid cash would cost $349 plus tax (371.69US) or ($501.78Cdn). Using my crazy AM math 10125AM is worth $1065Cdn (10125/95*10). You are therefore paying a slight premium to convert your AM into these tickets. That being said you are not out of pocket the cash for the tickets.
> 
> To upgrade my 7 day base tickets (pre 02/12/17) I would be looking at $122.50US ($165.38Cdn) to upgrade each of my tickets to Park Hoppers. That includes a price increase on Feb 12. (That's $40 price increase and $75 PH upgrade, plus tax US$) I'm actually wanting to upgrade to PH+ waterparks but that's a really scary # when you multiply it by 5 tickets.
> 
> I'm not certain what you would pay to upgrade the Canadian offer ticket to a Park Hopper at the gate. Others are using these tickets soon with the intention of doing that and have said they will report back their results. Unfortunately you won't find anything about it over on the ticket thread as they are a special deal just for us Canadians. If you are traveling before May 20 your answer may be different than if you travel later this year. They may add a price increase into the mix if you're not traveling until later in 2018. Too many unknown variables!
> 
> My advice, keep collecting and wait for the March break vacationers to come back and report their upgrading experiences.
> 
> Reread my answer and thought about it so more.  If I was starting out without tickets or airfare for my holiday I think, right now, I would pay cash for the tickets using the Canadian offer (Disney Website you can add Park Hopper and Water Parks) then use the AM for your flights (you still pay the taxes on your flights but you can manage significant savings sometimes depending where you are flying from).



This is so helpful, ottawamom! I really appreciate the math and the thoughts. I'm not planning for a specific holiday at this point, just trying to take advantage of the Canadian ticket discount for future trips. I think I'll definitely wait until we hear more reports about how upgrading/changing ticket features works over March break: my fingers are crossed, but I'm not holding my breath. 

Upgrading 5 tickets sounds like a good chunk of money! I'm assuming even with the changes to the WP option, you're still going to get 7 days of WP access, right? The good thing about that feature is you're effectively doubling your tickets (7 days at a park, 7 days at a waterpark)--maybe thinking that way will take the sting out of the cost? I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you call and find out what's up? I needed to give them all of my shopping dates & which coupons I used. According to my notes that was Feb 24th @ 3:49 (yes i do keep detailed notes of EVERY SINGLE THING connected to AM -- been burned a few too many times!!)*
> 
> 
> **** My movie coupon just arrived! It's good till Dec 31, 2018 ****




I did the chat.  Did it again today, and was told that it will still be the end of the month before they are added.  

One good thing about the chat.  I had tried to redeem some miles last week and was told my card had no miles on it.  While "Samantha" couldn't help with the STB miles, she did mention that perhaps I had locked my miles and I should try to unlock the cash miles to see if that helps.  I haven't tried to use them yet, but my miles were set to locked, so imagine that was the problem.  I'm going to try (for the 3rd time) to redeem them tomorrow for GC.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I did the chat.  Did it again today, and was told that it will still be the end of the month before they are added.
> 
> One good thing about the chat.  I had tried to redeem some miles last week and was told my card had no miles on it.  While "Samantha" couldn't help with the STB miles, she did mention that perhaps I had locked my miles and I should try to unlock the cash miles to see if that helps.  I haven't tried to use them yet, but my miles were set to locked, so imagine that was the problem.  I'm going to try (for the 3rd time) to redeem them tomorrow for GC.


*I used the chat feature TWICE when we got home for 2 reasons : i HATE the phone and i had no voice! I wasn't impressed with the answer i got the 2nd time so eventually called.BOTH chat sessions told me they had recorded everything on my account BUT the person on the phone told me there was nothing on my account. No details of any conversation ... so once again i provided dates, store locations and coupon used. So which of the 4 contacts actually worked? Not sure but the fact that the last person i spoke to wasn't able to find any record of the information i provided thru the chat feature was annoying to say the least!!*

*The STB miles have nothing to do with your account be locked BTW -- mine is currently locked (and is unless i'm planning on going right out to use the cash miles) and the miles were added. *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is that offer for ALL provinces?  I didn't see that offer come through and I only have one Shell station by me.


Hmm not sure. Emails go to my hubby's email address and he showed me...Will check if he deleted it. Could it be a targeted coupon?

Btw...Was it you that got the bonus am for referring your hubby for an American Express card? How do you get the referral points? And did your hubby have to have his own am # for the bonus or could they go on your card?


----------



## O-so-good Disney Mama

Btw...Was it you that got the bonus am for referring your hubby for an American Express card? How do you get the referral points? And did your hubby have to have his own am # for the bonus or could they go on your card?[/QUOTE]

My husband and I did this too. We got 4500 AM.  You apply, wait for your card, refer your husband and he applies.  We used the same AM number and it worked.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hmm not sure. Emails go to my hubby's email address and he showed me...Will check if he deleted it. Could it be a targeted coupon?
> 
> Btw...Was it you that got the bonus am for referring your hubby for an American Express card? How do you get the referral points? And did your hubby have to have his own am # for the bonus or could they go on your card?



Yes! 

So you log into your AE account. There will be a link that you click and it will give you the option to refer a friend.  You fill it out with their email so it sends them a link from you. They have to go through this link for you to get the miles.  You can use whatever air miles card you want for your Hubby.  Mine has his own AM card, but you can use yours as well.  Doesn't matter.

And I got the bonus 500 miles within the monthly cycle. And he got his 2000 around the same time.  

I just cancelled both our card this week as our one year marks are April and May.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I used the chat feature TWICE when we got home for 2 reasons : i HATE the phone and i had no voice! I wasn't impressed with the answer i got the 2nd time so eventually called.BOTH chat sessions told me they had recorded everything on my account BUT the person on the phone told me there was nothing on my account. No details of any conversation ... so once again i provided dates, store locations and coupon used. So which of the 4 contacts actually worked? Not sure but the fact that the last person i spoke to wasn't able to find any record of the information i provided thru the chat feature was annoying to say the least!!*
> 
> *The STB miles have nothing to do with your account be locked BTW -- mine is currently locked (and is unless i'm planning on going right out to use the cash miles) and the miles were added. *



Thanks.  I'll have to try calling.

I know the locking had nothing to do with the STB, I just forgot I had done it and when she mentioned it on the chat, I was able to unlock it.  Cashed out $400 of miles for Sobey's GC today.  That's groceries for the next 2+ weeks (at FreshCo, not sure I could feed 6 people for $200 a week at Sobeys!).


----------



## ottawamom

star72232 said:


> Thanks.  I'll have to try calling.
> 
> I know the locking had nothing to do with the STB, I just forgot I had done it and when she mentioned it on the chat, I was able to unlock it.  Cashed out $400 of miles for Sobey's GC today.  That's groceries for the next 2+ weeks (at FreshCo, not sure I could feed 6 people for $200 a week at Sobeys!).



Thanks for posting this.  We have a FreschCo opening up near us in a month or so.  I will use some of my STB cash to go and get some of these as well. Can't say I would have thought of that one all on my own.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Got my movie passes in the mail today!


----------



## hdrolfe

Also got my movies passes in the mail today!

We have a FreshCo opening soon too! Actually it may be the same one  It's on my way home from work so that makes me happy. 

Sorry no Sobeys or Rexall flyers today! I did get Metro but haven't had a peek yet. I think it's probably online somewhere at this point anyway.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> We have a FreshCo opening soon too! Actually it may be the same one  It's on my way home from work so that makes me happy.



Merivale Road? That's the one near me.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer is up
http://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/?f=889
Itunes GC (Gift Card) spend 50.00 get 50 airmiles.
Same deal at Foodland
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-10-to-16/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Mel just my 2cents, you need this trip. In my business I see this alot, people staying and putting off things while they wait around. Your brother will understand, and probably want you to go. He will always be on your mind, it doesnt matter where you physically are.
> Its not a money thing or AM thing about losing what you have put in. It is about getting your mind to de-stress for a little while. Lose yourself as your GD is dancing with the princess, and when her smile lights up as each new character approaches in the parade.
> All the best for you and your family.



Thanks Mort
I'm going but not organized yet,,,but I will try to start today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The AM drought in Ontario is truly becoming depressing.  This time last year there were gift cards and lots of great deals in the store.  This year, with the exception of the I tunes card, nothing! It's a good thing I have quite a stock pile of goods in the pantry to use up.  We desperately need some good deals here soon.  I've got airfare to save for. Thank goodness for Rexall, it's the only place I'm earning anything these days.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My local Sobeys Grand Re-opening deals have run their course, I think. No insert in the flyer this week.  Boooo.

Main flyer does have the buy $200 in GC / get 100 miles. Plus My Offers and the Blue Book coupons. I should still get at least 165 miles this week from Sobeys. I always try to hit a minimum of 100 miles per week at Sobeys and so far I have been well exceeding that amount, so I'm happy.  Never know when you can hit a dry spell.


----------



## pigletto

Nothing at Rexall or Sobey's for me again this week.
My best bet is to shop the "Spend $100 get 10,000 points" promo at No Frills this week. That's 10% back, plus whatever personal offers I have.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Also got my movies passes in the mail today!
> 
> We have a FreshCo opening soon too! Actually it may be the same one  It's on my way home from work so that makes me happy.
> 
> Sorry no Sobeys or Rexall flyers today! I did get Metro but haven't had a peek yet. I think it's probably online somewhere at this point anyway.


*Oh you better find your Metro flyer really soon .. you don't want to miss this spectacular deal (insert sarcasm font here) *
**


----------



## damo

Does anyone here actually shop at Sobey's or Metro unless there are good Air Miles deals?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Metro shoppers in this house. There are only 2 of us and as our kids are quick to point out, we have become "Grocery Snobs" We have some weird dietary issues to handle and can't find some of our food anywhere else. Also don't trust our local lower end stores for produce, meat & dairy. We don't have a lot of time to devote to multiple stops so we tend to just do it all in one trip. We have a Zehrs very close but the variety there is annoying --- rows & rows and ROWS of their products and not much of other brands that we NEED to buy. Daughter works at Costco so we have a membership BUT like i said, only 2 of us and those quantities are stupid big.*

*Did we shop at Metro when we were feeding 2 kids? NOPE -- those days it was strictly Airmiles deals --- BUT they used to have amazing deals , spend $25 get 250 AM, buy 5 baby food get 100 AM (our food bank got a LOT of baby food those weeks  )*

*Sobeys for us is only when deals are jaw-dropping excellent since that means over 1 hr roundtrip (think those ice cream specials in the summer!)*


----------



## ottawamom

Actually I just shopped at both of them. I shopped for flyer special pricing items though. Had a target AM offer for a pizza, the store had a certain variety on clearance so I got 6AM for a $3.49 pizza (one of the boys will eat it). I didn't score a huge # of AM but ever little bit helps (and it was little)


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Merivale Road? That's the one near me.



Nope, there's one going in on Strandherd just near the Bridge to Riverside South.



damo said:


> Does anyone here actually shop at Sobey's or Metro unless there are good Air Miles deals?



I shop only at those two stores, rarely at Food Basics. I actually find the prices on the things I buy all the time to be good at Sobeys, eggs are always $1.97, bread is $1.69 a loaf, even their meat prices when not on sale are in my budget, though I prefer to shop for sales. I rarely buy anything that isn't on sale. AM are a bonus. They also sell things I use for my cats (I raw feed) that I find difficult to find in other stores, or that I don't like to buy from other stores. I do not buy fresh things at certain places. I do go to Farm Boy for fresh produce sometimes, but although it is cheaper there, it's out of the way.


----------



## kerreyn

Not sure about out east, but here in Alberta the AM deals at Sobey's and Rexall are pretty lousy.  I'll get the iTunes card for my hubby (he likes to download movies), but other than that, it's looking pretty bleak, not even the usual Spend $95 and get 95AM at Safeway/Sobey's.  Hopefully this means we'll have a Blue Friday in March!


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Does anyone here actually shop at Sobey's or Metro unless there are good Air Miles deals?


We have a Sobeys just within a 3min walk from us. So if we need simple basics like eggs , milk bread etc. Or other very small things. Then yes we do. But all large shopping days are done at Loblaws Superstore for price matching and pcpoints.


----------



## DizzyDis

We were pretty solid Superstore shoppers, good sales and price matching made it a good choice for us, plus I have a PC MasterCard, so lots of points. In the past year, they have limited where they price match, the quality of a lot of their produce has gone down and they are often out of stock on sale items, even early in the weekend, and not a chance any will be there on Sundays.

So, I generally do Metro because it is close or Sobeys if I am going for a bigger order as I just like the feel of the store, don't find it too busy and the produce at both is generally better than elsewhere. I also go to our local Giant Tiger that often has very good fruit!


----------



## damo

Our Metro is in the process of renovating and has been a disaster.  It seems that there are way fewer shoppers at Metro and Sobeys compared to Longos and Superstore.


----------



## bababear_50

Got an email from Airmiles
spend 50.00 at Sobeys ,,Urban Fresh Sobeys or Foodland get 100 airmiles
must be before March 16th.
Hugs Mel

Get 100 Bonus Miles
when you spend $50 or more at the stores below by March 16, 2017.* 
  This offer is exclusively for you to help boost your balance and bring you that much closer to your next reward.
One offer per Collector. Spend must be in a single transaction.


----------



## mort1331

Just recieved this email. Not sure if I can spend $50 by next week but will look it over. Also I am going to try and use my cash miles for this. Get miles with miles, worth a shot, cant see why not.
Hope you all get it too.

Get 100 Bonus Miles 
when you spend $50 or more at the stores below by March 16, 2017.*  
  This offer is exclusively for you to help boost your balance and bring you that much closer to your next reward.  






So visit your local store today and get your rewards rolling! 





One offer per Collector. Spend must be in a single transaction.

* Spend $50 and get 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles. Offer valid at all participating Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario from March 10–16, 2017. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco products, gift cards, bottle deposits, prescriptions, lottery, alcoholic beverages, fuel, post office, photo finishing, video, third-party florist, Western Union and any other non-discountable products. AIR MILES Card is required at time of purchase to receive the Bonus Offer. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer. Bonus Miles will not appear on receipt and will be deposited into your Collector Account within 60 days of the end of the promotion.


----------



## mort1331

Mel beat me to the punch.
O/T
Anyone reading the front of the Star or watching Marketplace tonight. We are all not like that. I know some are, but that is the same for all industries.
TIA


----------



## damo

Hmmmm....I got it but daughter didn't.  Wonder if it is just an Onyx thing.  We're trying to boost her account up to get a WDW ticket.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm Onyx, but I haven't received this yet, but I'm in Nova Scotia. Might be area-specific...


----------



## mab2012

I got the "spend 50 get 100" offer just after 2 pm.  45 minutes after the first posts.  So it might still be rolling out to some?

Could be regional too.  And/or based on past shopping history.

ETA: Did everyone notice this in the fine print?  *Bonus Miles will not appear on receipt and will be deposited into your Collector Account within 60 days of the end of the promotion.  *Something else to keep track of.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Our Metro is in the process of renovating and has been a disaster.  It seems that there are way fewer shoppers at Metro and Sobeys compared to Longos and Superstore.



When my local Sobeys did a major overhaul, they had really good air miles offers to keep the regulars shopping there.  Keep an eye out because you never know


----------



## Silvermist999

I'm just Gold, and got the spend $50 at sobeys email too.  I'm planning on buying mainly meat to get those 100 AM.



damo said:


> Our Metro is in the process of renovating and has been a disaster.  It seems that there are way fewer shoppers at Metro and Sobeys compared to Longos and Superstore.



My Metro is renovating too, and it is a messy construction zone there both inside and out, not a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Anyone reading the front of the Star or watching Marketplace tonight. We are all not like that. I know some are, but that is the same for all industries.
> TIA



Had to look up to see what the topic on Marketplace was.  Your name finally makes sense! (I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes.)


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Had to look up to see what the topic on Marketplace was.  Your name finally makes sense! (I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes.)


What is the topic?  I was kind of wondering myself.


----------



## Debbie

I didn't get the Sobeys/Foodland offer.  I can spend $50 with no problem at Foodland. But maybe they know that and that is why I didn't get it.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> What is the topic?  I was kind of wondering myself.


Funeral homes


----------



## hdrolfe

I also got the offer, and spent $70 at Sobeys on my way home... I really need to make a list or I spend too much lol. Do we really need everything I bought? Ugh. Oh well! Kiddo is happily eating chips, he hasn't noticed the beef jerky yet, or the candies. I did get some fruit and veggies too


----------



## pigletto

I got the offer too. I have some personal Sobey's offers I can combine and end up with maybe 150 airimiles for my $50 spend. That will get me back in the door this week .
I have THREE people to have a birthday dinner for in this house next week (Dh, and both my kids). So that's three cakes. I'll either get them from the bakery or buy the stuff to make them at Sobey's.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> We were pretty solid Superstore shoppers, good sales and price matching made it a good choice for us, plus I have a PC MasterCard, so lots of points. In the past year, they have limited where they price match, the quality of a lot of their produce has gone down and they are often out of stock on sale items, even early in the weekend, and not a chance any will be there on Sundays.
> 
> So, I generally do Metro because it is close or Sobeys if I am going for a bigger order as I just like the feel of the store, don't find it too busy and the produce at both is generally better than elsewhere. I also go to our local Giant Tiger that often has very good fruit!


I find the same with NoFrills in our town when it comes to the sale items. Great sales, but you have to be there Thursday to get any of the sale items. I got so sick of making detailed lists and planning menus around the flyer items only to have it be sold out when I went Saturday morning. I switched to Sobeys and Freshco but the airmiles have been drying up at Sobey's and I'm back to NoFrills.
I don't find it as bad at any of the non Loblaws stores. But I suppose they all have their issues.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got the offer as well for both DH (Gold) and myself (Onyx).  That offer will push me to 265 this weekend.  It is good until next Thursday so I will likely use DH's offer to get those 100 miles too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We didn't get the offer but wouldn't use it anyway since the weather is lousy ... too far to get to the closest Sobeys. The closest Foodland to us is beyond sketchy ... next to a campground, has a beer store inside and maybe if you hold your head the right way you might think it's bigger than the typical Macs/Beckers/7-11.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This week's Rexall Flyer has a few deals worth mentioning*
**
*AND if you shop on Sunday and need any of these products you can combine that offer with this one to get an extra 100*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Try to have a wonderful trip Mel. You deserve it


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Have a magical trip Mel!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Lose yourself in the magic with your granddaughter.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



All it will take is to see the joy on your granddaughters face to know this is what you needed to do Mel.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Mel, this will be a special trip for you and your granddaughter-a time to cherish. Don't forget to slow down and to take the time to stop and smell the...popcorn! Safe travels. The week will be over before you know it, and it will be back to work.


----------



## DizzyDis

bababear_50 said:


> Well my bags are almost packed,,I think I've done everything I need to do,,just so conflicted this trip.
> Maybe I just need MK Mainstreet to get me in the spirit. Plane leaves at 10 am.
> Now you all behave and no major deals while I'm away.
> I'll miss yah ladies and Gents.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



And hugs to you too! Try to enjoy the magic and hope that your happy place can lighten your heart.


----------



## pigletto

Well, 137 airmiles for a $53.75 spend at Sobey's. Not fantastic, but certainly better than I've done there in weeks.

I also ended up with $12.50 in PC points today, so I am pleased. My hope with the PC points is to save them all year and do a massive grocery shop right before the holidays. We're hosting a big Christmas gathering this year so it would be nice to have all the food/snacks/drinks we need to get paid for with those points.

As for the airmiles, I am only a third of the way to my last ticket. I can't see myself making it there before the offer ends, so I will most likely use the airmiles I have for a car rental or airport hotel or something along those lines.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am using my PC Plus points in the same way! Hoarding them until I get a few hundred dollars to save on and then that money will go into our US account. It just kills me to see the exchange rate, so if I can use "free" money (aka points) for our money exchange, then it doesn't hurt as bad LOL


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> Well, 137 airmiles for a $53.75 spend at Sobey's. Not fantastic, but certainly better than I've done there in weeks.
> 
> I also ended up with $12.50 in PC points today, so I am pleased. My hope with the PC points is to save them all year and do a massive grocery shop right before the holidays. We're hosting a big Christmas gathering this year so it would be nice to have all the food/snacks/drinks we need to get paid for with those points.
> 
> As for the airmiles, I am only a third of the way to my last ticket. I can't see myself making it there before the offer ends, so I will most likely use the airmiles I have for a car rental or airport hotel or something along those lines.


That's how I use my PC points...save for Christmas and Easter get-togethers. Air Miles has been a bust for me lately, partly because we have oodles of food, and I need to use up what I have stored. What I need is the gift card from Foodland deal for my everyday shopping.


----------



## kuhltiffany

It's neat to hear how everyone uses PC Points.  Last year I used them to stock the fridge and pantry after we moved.  I also use them for Gift Cards for Christmas presents for teachers...


----------



## mab2012

pigletto said:


> Well, 137 airmiles for a $53.75 spend at Sobey's. Not fantastic, but certainly better than I've done there in weeks.



About the same here.  I spent more (just under $80), but I didn't need to.  I do most of my grocery shopping between Costco and a local chain that doesn't carry many non-perishables, so when I'm in Sobeys or Loblaws I pick up whatever freezer or pantry items we're running low on.  So I wasn't really trying to stick to the $50 mark.  If I'd been paying closer attention though, I could have hit $90 for another 25 (target offer) miles.  I managed 130.  Not fabulous, but not terrible.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Well, 137 airmiles for a $53.75 spend at Sobey's. Not fantastic, but certainly better than I've done there in weeks.


*Nope, that's excellent --- we spent over 70 at Metro today and earned 16 AM *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I actually ended up hitting 330 miles at Sobeys on the weekend (spent $153!), including the bonus 100 miles that will post within 60 days.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I actually ended up hitting 330 miles at Sobeys on the weekend (spent $153!), including the bonus 100 miles that will post within 60 days.



I spent $61 at Foodland for 117 AM. I hope the AM will get posted without any issue. The receipt does not show the bonus miles as stated in the email. I am a bit worried.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Monday everyone (oxymoron!) here's this week's Rexall coupon*

* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid March 13 - 16 *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> I spent $61 at Foodland for 117 AM. I hope the AM will get posted without any issue. The receipt does not show the bonus miles as stated in the email. I am a bit worried.



It doesn't show because it isn't a Sobeys offer. It's an Air Miles offer that happens to be for Sobeys. It will post, don't worry.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOH, new info on the Airmiles site ..... If you can't read this, you should be able to pull it up off your home page*
**


----------



## Aladora

D'oh! I went to Thrifty Foods yesterday and forgot to get them to scan the spend $50, get 100 AM! I usually shop alone but DH and DS were with me so I got distracted and forgot.


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> D'oh! I went to Thrifty Foods yesterday and forgot to get them to scan the spend $50, get 100 AM! I usually shop alone but DH and DS were with me so I got distracted and forgot.



If you're speaking of the email offer, you didn't have to get them to scan it you just had to click on something when you received the email to have it activate. So long as you did that you should be good. It won't show up on your receipt and you'll have to wait up to 60 days to see it posted.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> If you're speaking of the email offer, you didn't have to get them to scan it you just had to click on something when you received the email to have it activate. So long as you did that you should be good. It won't show up on your receipt and you'll have to wait up to 60 days to see it posted.



The email I received said this:

* Spend $50 and get 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles. With coupon and a minimum $50 Safeway, Sobeys, IGA or Thrifty Foods grocery purchase made in a single transaction. Offer valid from March 10-16, 2017. * Coupon must be presented at time of purchase with your AIR MILES Card.* AIR MILES coupons cannot be combined with any other discount offer or AIR MILES coupon offer including Customer Appreciation Day and Senior's Day. Not valid at Safeway, Sobeys and Thrifty Foods liquor stores or fuel stations. Coupon excludes taxes. Other exclusions apply. See Customer Service for complete list of exclusions. Please print this coupon and present in-store. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Available at your local Safeway, Sobeys, IGA and Thrifty Foods store in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No coupon required.


----------



## Aladora

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> View attachment 225167
> No coupon required.



No coupon required in Atlantic Canada. British Columbia is different.

Both coupons attached state that they must be presented.


----------



## pigletto

Ontario offer didn't have to be presented, we just had to click the "activate" button in the email. I can't copy and paste it, because once I clicked it, that part is gone.


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> The email I received said this:
> 
> * Spend $50 and get 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles. With coupon and a minimum $50 Safeway, Sobeys, IGA or Thrifty Foods grocery purchase made in a single transaction. Offer valid from March 10-16, 2017. * Coupon must be presented at time of purchase with your AIR MILES Card.* AIR MILES coupons cannot be combined with any other discount offer or AIR MILES coupon offer including Customer Appreciation Day and Senior's Day. Not valid at Safeway, Sobeys and Thrifty Foods liquor stores or fuel stations. Coupon excludes taxes. Other exclusions apply. See Customer Service for complete list of exclusions. Please print this coupon and present in-store. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Available at your local Safeway, Sobeys, IGA and Thrifty Foods store in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario.



Sorry to give you false hope.  Why can't they just roll out the same offer across the country.  They obviously have the technology to do it.


----------



## mort1331

So 49AM on a $63 bill, then add on the 100AM. This is so sad and the reason that with another 100AM I am cashing out and not doing the small stuff again. I got sucked in with the 1900STB. SO once I have my 2950 for 5 day pass, thats it. 
What is amazing is I used the last $60 worth from my cash AM account from the STB, Got home and there is an email saying something to the effect of Hope you enjoyed using cashAM. And it was gone from the account right away as well. If they can do that, that quick, Why would it take so long for the bonus miles to show up?????? I know its has to do with possible returns and such, but come on there has to be a better way.
Plus still no STB points showing up towards Onyx for next year, What are they waiting for for that.
I need a break,,,,,
Wait that is coming Friday, here we come Florida,,,cant get there soon enough.
Rant over, thanks


----------



## ottawamom

You lucky person, you get to leave all this wonderful weather . Have a great trip! I'm so jealous I have to wait 7 more weeks.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> So 49AM on a $63 bill, then add on the 100AM. This is so sad and the reason that with another 100AM I am cashing out and not doing the small stuff again. I got sucked in with the 1900STB. SO once I have my 2950 for 5 day pass, thats it.
> What is amazing is I used the last $60 worth from my cash AM account from the STB, Got home and there is an email saying something to the effect of Hope you enjoyed using cashAM. And it was gone from the account right away as well. If they can do that, that quick, Why would it take so long for the bonus miles to show up?????? I know its has to do with possible returns and such, but come on there has to be a better way.
> Plus still no STB points showing up towards Onyx for next year, What are they waiting for for that.
> I need a break,,,,,
> Wait that is coming Friday, here we come Florida,,,cant get there soon enough.
> Rant over, thanks



Have a safe and magical trip!


----------



## DilEmma

Aladora said:


> The email I received said this:
> 
> * Spend $50 and get 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles. With coupon and a minimum $50 Safeway, Sobeys, IGA or Thrifty Foods grocery purchase made in a single transaction. Offer valid from March 10-16, 2017. * Coupon must be presented at time of purchase with your AIR MILES Card.* AIR MILES coupons cannot be combined with any other discount offer or AIR MILES coupon offer including Customer Appreciation Day and Senior's Day. Not valid at Safeway, Sobeys and Thrifty Foods liquor stores or fuel stations. Coupon excludes taxes. Other exclusions apply. See Customer Service for complete list of exclusions. Please print this coupon and present in-store. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Available at your local Safeway, Sobeys, IGA and Thrifty Foods store in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario.



We're in Puerto Rico and won't be home until the day after this offer ends. I've got my fingers crossed that there will be some great Air Miles offers for my return grocery shop. My fridge and cupboards are bare.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOH, new info on the Airmiles site ..... If you can't read this, you should be able to pull it up off your home page*
> *View attachment 225154*


Here is a news article to go with that http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-rewards-program-changes-1.4020739


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> You lucky person, you get to leave all this wonderful weather . Have a great trip! I'm so jealous I have to wait 7 more weeks.


The funny thing is I love Ontario weather. Very disappointed that we have not got the snow they said was coming. I know a lot are cursing me right now, but I love the winter. As I tell my wife, I can add layers on in the winter, in the hot summer I am legally only allowed to take off so much.
Now I do make the exception when we go south and suck it up with the heat, but stay in the shade or the water most times.
I just need the break for mental health.
Come on Friday. LOL


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero given yesterday's news release would you consider a change to the title of this thread "Airmiles Alert - for the more/less engaged Collectors"  It seems we have a new way to refer to ourselves these days (not the ways our children have referred to us in the past ) We are now "more engaged Collectors". It almost makes us sound sophisticated.

Just a thought.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can't even tell you how many times my family and friends make fun of my air miles sleuthing. I just laugh and say "Well, I haven't had to pay for a single flight in the last few years and I just saved $2500 on 6 theme park tickets"  And then I laugh at THEM for NOT getting free stuff


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero given yesterday's news release would you consider a change to the title of this thread "Airmiles Alert - for the more/less engaged Collectors"  It seems we have a new way to refer to ourselves these days (not the ways our children have referred to us in the past ) We are now "more engaged Collectors". It almost makes us sound sophisticated.
> 
> Just a thought.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I can't even tell you how many times my family and friends make fun of my air miles sleuthing. I just laugh and say "Well, I haven't had to pay for a single flight in the last few years and I just saved $2500 on 6 theme park tickets"  And then I laugh at THEM for NOT getting free stuff



*Ok, i must admit that when i read that phrase "more engaged collector" i literally (yes LITERALLY) had to change my clothes --- I was drinking some blueberry tea (cause that's the way i roll) and i spit it all over myself, coughed & sputtered and giggled for quite a long time! I thought (huhm seems the DISboards won't let THAT pass ) Pretty sure I've told you what our kids refer to us as? Airmiles ___ (the not-so fancy word for people who exchange services rendered on street corners for cash) When anyone bugs me I start rattling off how we've used them, their eyes glaze over... don't think I've converted anyone to the process and like @mort1331 said yesterday, I've about had it myself with the programme!*

*On that note we did a Rexall shop on our way home from our Financial Advisor (nice segue there eh?) spent $55.33 and snatched up 191 AM *


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> The funny thing is I love Ontario weather. Very disappointed that we have not got the snow they said was coming. I know a lot are cursing me right now, but I love the winter. As I tell my wife, I can add layers on in the winter, in the hot summer I am legally only allowed to take off so much.
> Now I do make the exception when we go south and suck it up with the heat, but stay in the shade or the water most times.
> I just need the break for mental health.
> Come on Friday. LOL


*OMG, seriously?? That is almost word-for-word what I say ... I HATE the heat, do not like being in the sun (rest of my family not pleased that i tan by walking past the window though ) It's never hot enough for hubby, the sweat can be pouring off him and it makes him grin wider. I really wish we got the snow they had been forecasting as well -- hardly needed to use more than a broom for the front step to get rid of the pile of salt dumped on it!*

*Have a great holiday --- if you ever notice any posts --tickers--- pictures anywhere by me they are always labelled "Sanity Break"*


----------



## alohamom

Quick question for my AM buddies...we are about to make a fairly large purchase at Lowes (approx $1600) and I wondering if there is a way to maximize the Air Miles we can get. I know I can go through AirMiles shops online but we are buying in store so that doesnt work. Are there any coupons, loop holes, ways to order that any of you can suggest? Thanks in advance for any suggestions...


----------



## ottawamom

Are you able to hold off a week or two before purchasing?  It seems they regularly have an airmiles multiplier deal (2x, 5x). Wait and see what next weeks flyer has for deals at the very least.  Use an AM credit card? Should be able to get an extra 80-160AM that way. That's all I've got!


----------



## alohamom

@ottawamom thanks so much, I will wait till I can see what might be offered this weekend, fingers crossed they have some kind of promo


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Quick question for my AM buddies...we are about to make a fairly large purchase at Lowes (approx $1600) and I wondering if there is a way to maximize the Air Miles we can get. I know I can go through AirMiles shops online but we are buying in store so that doesnt work. Are there any coupons, loop holes, ways to order that any of you can suggest? Thanks in advance for any suggestions...


*I haven't seen anything recently from Lowes ... you will still earn in store, if this is a must have purchase right now ... bite the bullet and get the 1 for $20, if not you can watch the flyer like a hawk and hope they have a bonus i guess? Current flyer says something about scratch and save though...*
**


----------



## ottawamom

How long does it usually take to post your Rexall purchases.  I shopped on Monday and haven't seen them yet.  Mine usually come in the next day.  I'm wondering if they have caught up with my triple dipping on the coupons?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else having trouble figuring out what the heck is going on with your ONYX miles??? I had a really weird jump yesterday but I can't figure out what's been included ..what's missing .. when does that part of the "year" start... *
*I've tried adding up from the beginning of 2017 and then removing my STB miles and that is a different number ... tried removing just 1/2 of those since they weren't added as a lump. Just a weird amount currently.*

*@ottawamom my Rexall miles usually post within 24 hours (often less, I think midnight is the push) but mine from yesterday & Monday aren't there yet either.*


----------



## damo

My Sunday Rexall posted on Monday but I haven't purchased anything since then.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero, your ONYX #'s should be all the AM earned in calendar 2017. (This may include AM earned last year but not posted to your account until 2017) Mine still do not reflect the 1900STB cash miles. The cut off for balancing is Sunday. Anything posted Mon, Tues, Wed and maybe Sunday will not be reflected in that total. If find the easiest time to reconcile what's reflected by AM as counting towards ONYX is first thing Monday morning (pre 9:00am)before any Monday posting is done. Make note of the number that's there now so you'll know if it's changed on Sunday.

Glad to hear your Monday purchases haven't posted yet either. Mine are usually really quick. Maybe they're off on March break!


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked - the Airmiles from yesterday's Rexall purchase haven't posted for me yet either.


----------



## pigletto

My STB miles aren't reflecting in my Onyx totals either.

Looking forward to the Rexall and Sobey's flyers this week. I'm hoping there will be something good at both .


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone else do the Cineplex free flick offer back in February for one free movie ticket?  I did, and just got an email with not one, but two free ticket codes. Check your emails!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Anyone else do the Cineplex free flick offer back in February for one free movie ticket?  I did, and just got an email with not one, but two free ticket codes. Check your emails!


*I ended up getting the pass in the mail, no e-mail.*


----------



## pigletto

The Rexall flyer is up on Saveland and it's a Spend $50 for 100 airmiles weekend finally. I'll do my best to combine load and go offers and airmiles offers from the Flyer and hopefully hit 150.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Metro flyer is up and I'm planning on doing something i normally don't ... buying a new product because it has AM sorry, but it just looks too good! *
**
*Been under a lot of stress lately and i love me some cheesecake but hate making it ... SO why not try this? will cost me 6.00 and I'll get 30 AM*
* Metro Flyer *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Metro flyer is up and I'm planning on doing something i normally don't ... buying a new product because it has AM sorry, but it just looks too good! *
> *View attachment 225813*
> *Been under a lot of stress lately and i love me some cheesecake but hate making it ... SO why not try this? will cost me 6.00 and I'll get 30 AM*
> * Metro Flyer *


Since we don't have Metro close to me, I count on you guys to fill me in on what I am missing.....I don't think that I want to miss this one! Sounds yummy! Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Metro flyer is up and I'm planning on doing something i normally don't ... buying a new product because it has AM sorry, but it just looks too good! *
> *View attachment 225813*
> *Been under a lot of stress lately and i love me some cheesecake but hate making it ... SO why not try this? will cost me 6.00 and I'll get 30 AM*
> * Metro Flyer *


I'm in!!


----------



## DilEmma

http://airmilescruise.ca/en/home
Interesting promotion. It's not bonus miles. But I'd be happy to win one of these 1,300 cruises.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Airmilesshops.ca has a 25x multiplier on until the 22nd...plus the original multiplier on top of that (i.e., Old navy 2x)


----------



## alohamom

Seriously, this is the best thread EVER!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sorry we didn't get our flyers at all last night. I guess the foot or so of snow deterred the guy who normally delivers them? Or the fact the road wasn't really plowed... I am so ready for winter to be over!  But on a positive note I am getting a puppy tomorrow and my kiddo is super excited about it.

That cream cheese things looks so good! I will be looking for that one for sure! Fingers crossed it's in stock


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

All miles this week from Sobeys are going into DH's Cash account as he has much better My Offers this time around.

And, I will get to use his spend $50 get 100 miles as it ends tonight!


----------



## ottawamom

Product review. Hot off the press.

My son just got up and went to the fridge for something to eat.  He pulled out one of the new cheesecake creams and they get a . He said the one thing that might make it better is a little graham cracker crumbs (cheesecake base) or maybe some chopped nuts. I think I'll have to go back to the store and get more of these. He said they are way better than the yogurts with candy/cookies (from a few weeks ago)

OT. Still no Rexall AM from Monday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Which flavours did you try of the cheesecake things?? If they're good I'm planning on buying LOTS .. they've stopped carrying my yogurt and i really need to push my calcium intake up and milk doesn't excite me *

*No Rexall miles for me either BTW*


----------



## ottawamom

At my store they only had 2 flavours, chocolate (220 cal) and strawberry (170 cal) for those who are counting cal. DS tried the chocolate I had a taste and it was good. Nice portion controlled dessert or snack or in DS case breakfast. I hate to say what kind of damage I can do to a real cheesecake so portion control is a good thing.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> At my store they only had 2 flavours, chocolate (220 cal) and strawberry (170 cal) for those who are counting cal. DS tried the chocolate I had a taste and it was good. Nice portion controlled dessert or snack or in DS case breakfast. I hate to say what kind of damage I can do to a real cheesecake so portion control is a good thing.



I think I *need* to buy the chocolate ones to try out, 220 cal is a bit high, thanks for the review!


----------



## Sailormoon2

hdrolfe said:


> getting a puppy tomorrow


That is always happy news! what breed?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> At my store they only had 2 flavours, chocolate (220 cal) and strawberry (170 cal) for those who are counting cal. DS tried the chocolate I had a taste and it was good. Nice portion controlled dessert or snack or in DS case breakfast. I hate to say what kind of damage I can do to a real cheesecake so portion control is a good thing.


My store had cherry as well.


----------



## marchingstar

Alberta safeway flyer has the regular coupon (well, spend 100$ get 100AM) for next week. I looked through the flyer this morning and nothing caught my eye, and although I could spend 100$ I don't need to this week (the pantry and freezer are in pretty good shape), so I did my weekly shop this morning instead and used the spend 50/earn 100 coupon. All told, I spend 59$ and earned 127 miles. 

I checked for the cheesecake cups you're finding out in ON--I hate chocolate, but the fruit flavours sound like a great treat for me--but I'm not seeing them on shelves out here.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I don't see anything worth rushing to Safeway this week. :-(. I am however using my Cineplex tickets I got for Beauty and the Beast tonight! So excited to see it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sailormoon2 said:


> That is always happy news! what breed?



We are getting a cockapoo. He's black with a little white chin. My son is very excited. He wanted a brother, I'm getting him a dog instead 

those cheesecake things are sounding great, chocolate, cherry, strawberry! I hope my store has all 3 to try


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Safeway ( West - Alberta ) seems a bust this week for airmiles.  Superstore has good points for me this week...including 5000 points for a gas fill.  So I think I will be hitting up No frills/ then finishing off at Costco.  Have a few bulk items I need to get.  If I have time, I might try to walk the isles at Safeway for more in store AM deals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Rexall miles posted today (sometime between 10 & 11 - odd!) pushing me over 5000 -- rarely does it get this high and I'm itching to do something with them  but no idea what that should be!*
*Rexall flyer is up but other than the spend $50.00 get 100 i see no reason to go!*
* Rexall Flyer *


----------



## ottawamom

Mine did too! I was getting anxious checking a couple of times a day.  Just did a $50 shop and got 110AM (weekend deal). Came home and I figure I've got another $50 I can do before Sunday (stocking up for Easter). Sobey's is a bust for me this week. It's Metro for those cheesecake creams and Rexall for me this weekend.


----------



## pigletto

I used some of my airmiles to book a car rentals for our upcoming Universal trip today. It was both a good and intensely frustrating experience.
We are flying into Fort Lauderdale for our May trip (super budget bonus trip and our leftover flight credit made the $59 flights free). So I had to book two one way rentals, as it was out of budget to rent the car for the whole trip. This will get is there with time to spare and back to the airport, and each rental was 380 airmiles, and 410 airmiles respectively. Taxes around $11 each. So that was fabulous.

Now for the not fabulous. It took me well over an HOUR to book the darn things. I booked one leg with few issues. Then for the return rental it told me the location didn't exist. Over and over and over. I tried changing the time, playing with the address, changing the size of the car.. nothing. So I gave up and rented from a slightly further location. For that one, every time I got to the check out screen it changed the rental from a one way to a return and had me picking up and dropping of the car to the same place. NO. 

So while I am super happy I had the miles to rent the cars for free, I wanted to warn everyone how glitchy their online booking system can be.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Early heads up for NEXT week's Rexall coupon --- it will more than likely be the offer i just loaded to my card ... Spend $40.00 get 60 AM . There's no way i could create a $50.00 sale this weekend but i *might* stretch to a $40.00 one*

*ETA ... just got ANOTHER e-mail and thought people who have some extra STB miles hanging around might be interested in this!*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks @Donald - my hero I haven't used any of my STB miles yet. I've been waiting for offers like this to show up. I get the emails usually but I don't remember this one.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Early heads up for NEXT week's Rexall coupon --- it will more than likely be the offer i just loaded to my card ... Spend $40.00 get 60 AM . There's no way i could create a $50.00 sale this weekend but i *might* stretch to a $40.00 one*
> 
> *ETA ... just got ANOTHER e-mail and thought people who have some extra STB miles hanging around might be interested in this!*
> 
> View attachment 226094



Thanks! I still have STB cash miles to use. I will check out Rexall next week.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Early heads up for NEXT week's Rexall coupon --- it will more than likely be the offer i just loaded to my card ... Spend $40.00 get 60 AM . There's no way i could create a $50.00 sale this weekend but i *might* stretch to a $40.00 one*
> 
> *ETA ... just got ANOTHER e-mail and thought people who have some extra STB miles hanging around might be interested in this!*
> 
> View attachment 226094



Is there anything more we need to know about the offer? A coupon or anything.  I still haven't received the email. Sometimes you get yours days before I get the same one. I was watching Marketplace last night and I'm paranoid about AM targeting offers to those who can't take advantage of them again. I have lots of Cash miles and therefore they may not send that email to me .  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Is there anything more we need to know about the offer? A coupon or anything.  I still haven't received the email. Sometimes you get yours days before I get the same one. I was watching Marketplace last night and I'm paranoid about AM targeting offers to those who can't take advantage of them again. I have lots of Cash miles and therefore they may not send that email to me .  Thanks for your help.


*This was part of my weekly e-mail from Airmiles proper with the subject line "Get 100 Bonus Miles at Rexall this weekend!" I get this email every Friday and at the bottom of the page it shows 4 more offers that seem to be "triggered" not so much as targeted -- based on our shopping patterns offers are shown that relate (maybe, who knows )*
*This week shows these 4 -- we buy a LOT of vitamins. On the week my Load + Go offers are "new" they all show here. *
**

*NOW, all that being said when i click on the "Learn more" box it just takes me to the Rexall page to see the flyer and this offer is NOT in the flyer. For some odd reason we rarely get an actual flyer in our bundle so I had pointed this out without being able to verify it. Of course, this week it DID appear (not once but 3 of them, STUPID) and I can't see this anywhere. Maybe it will show up in everyone's e-mail on Monday when the spend $40.00 get 60 AM coupon does.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks to whoever alerted us to the fact that on-line shopping has a 25X bonus offer running right now! Hubby has had his eye on a new printer at Staples and it's pricey so when it appeared in the flyer this week I suggested we order it online. Just did and it will net us around 325 AM (that's AFTER we apply the price match Staples has with the price Best Buy has on the printer this week!)*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the update re Rexall @Donald - my hero. I really hope it shows up on Monday with the email because I would love to take advantage of it. I looked at my load and go and I have the spend $40 get 60 loaded and ready to go.


----------



## kerreyn

I'm holding off with Rexall until Monday when the spend $40 get 60 AM kicks in. I've got the offer loaded on my Load & Go app, and I'll print off the email coupon for the same offer, that way I'll spend $40 and get 120AM,much better than the spend $50 get 100AM this weekend. 

I'm going to take a look at the 25x online offer too!


----------



## damo

Okay....who is hogging all the Philly Cheesecake things from my Metro??????  

Only a couple of chocolate ones left.


----------



## kerreyn

Rates! I forgot to check for them when we got groceries at Safeway today! (BTW, spent $130, got 241AM, not great, but not terrible). I'll have to look tomorrow!


----------



## ottawamom

I've been twice but I only purchased three each time.  I plan on trying again on Tuesday morning (will give them time to restock).


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks to whoever alerted us to the fact that on-line shopping has a 25X bonus offer running right now! Hubby has had his eye on a new printer at Staples and it's pricey so when it appeared in the flyer this week I suggested we order it online. Just did and it will net us around 325 AM (that's AFTER we apply the price match Staples has with the price Best Buy has on the printer this week!)*


I noticed turbo tax also has 10x the miles so anyone needing to file online could get their bonus plus the 25x airmiles shops promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Okay....who is hogging all the Philly Cheesecake things from my Metro??????
> 
> Only a couple of chocolate ones left.





ottawamom said:


> I've been twice but I only purchased three each time.  I plan on trying again on Tuesday morning (will give them time to restock).


*Our store had 1 sad looking chocolate one, I asked the dairy dude (who knows what i should call him now that he handles the beer as well  ) and he said they had only received 1 carton of each, why didn't i try one to see if i liked it. Pffftt not happening, give me 3 so i can get my miles. Heading back tomorrow night!*


----------



## star72232

Hoping to get DH to agree to pull the trigger on camp for the kids this summer.  It's on sale on WagJag, and buying through the Airmilesshop would net over 1900 AM.  It's the same camp the kids went to last year, so I know they like it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon, sadly no more mention of the cash mile bonus --- perhaps that will happen this week??*
* Rexall spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid March 20-23*


----------



## ottawamom

Boo! My cash AM aren't going anywhere so here's hoping the offer shows up next week.  Thanks for posting the info @Donald - my hero


----------



## hdrolfe

Managed to get all 3 flavours of the cheesecake things. They weren't marked at the store so I guess no one bought them? $3.99 would be a bit much. I should have bought more but I was worried they'd be full price lol. Oh well! At least I got 30 AM


----------



## mkmommy

I am set up for 100% Dream miles.  I have the 1900 Cash miles from the STB promo, do I need to do anything to my set up to be able to use the cash miles?  Was going to buy some gift cards at Shell with them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mkmommy said:


> I am set up for 100% Dream miles.  I have the 1900 Cash miles from the STB promo, do I need to do anything to my set up to be able to use the cash miles?  Was going to buy some gift cards at Shell with them.



To use the cash miles, your account needs to be selected to Cash, not Dream...I think.


----------



## tinkerone

mkmommy said:


> I am set up for 100% Dream miles.  I have the 1900 Cash miles from the STB promo, do I need to do anything to my set up to be able to use the cash miles?  Was going to buy some gift cards at Shell with them.


You don't need to do anything else.  Your account can be set up any way you like it and you can still use your cash miles.  Go get some good gift cards!


----------



## ottawamom

Just make sure your cash account is unlocked before you go to the store (unless you have a smart phone and can do it at the store).


----------



## mkmommy

ottawamom said:


> Just make sure your cash account is unlocked before you go to the store (unless you have a smart phone and can do it at the store).


How do I unlock my account?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On your home page you will see this, If you ever end up with any cash miles you really should Lock the Account so they can't be used without your knowledge. The only time we redeem some hubby was on his own ... doesn't know our PIN and didn't need it ---simply scanned the card and let him use them :O Click on "Lock Cash Account" When you are ready to use them click on the same spot and it will let you unlock it.*
**


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *On your home page you will see this, If you ever end up with any cash miles you really should Lock the Account so they can't be used without your knowledge. The only time we redeem some hubby was on his own ... doesn't know our PIN and didn't need it ---simply scanned the card and let him use them :O Click on "Lock Cash Account" When you are ready to use them click on the same spot and it will let you unlock it.*
> *View attachment 226660*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> To use the cash miles, your account needs to be selected to Cash, not Dream...I think.



Oops. I just learned something new!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We've used our cash miles with no problem with our account set to collect all Dream miles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gosh I learn something new here every day!!!  Thank you Ladies and Gents


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Quick question for my AM buddies...we are about to make a fairly large purchase at Lowes (approx $1600) and I wondering if there is a way to maximize the Air Miles we can get. I know I can go through AirMiles shops online but we are buying in store so that doesnt work. Are there any coupons, loop holes, ways to order that any of you can suggest? Thanks in advance for any suggestions...


*Any chance you can find whatever it is at Rona? *
**
*You can go to this page and *try* to print the coupon needed *
*https://www.rona.ca/en/rona-tuesdays*
*but it won't work for me-- here's what you'll see on that page*
**


----------



## alohamom

Thank you!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Anyone doing the Rexall promo this weekend? 

100am when you use 285.  I can't decide whether or not it's a good deal when it's not combined with another airmiles deal.  I think I'm going to hold out and hope for a weekday one like the one Donald - my hero posted last week.

Flyer is posted here:
http://www.saveland.ca/RexallPharmaPlus/flyers/23366/

Also Metro (Ontario)
http://forum.smartcanucks.ca/420879-metro-flyer-march-23-29-a-canada/


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't looked at the Rexall flyer yet but this may be the offer @Donald - my hero posted about last week. It didn't end up happening this past week so this offer on this weekend may be it.

Edit to add:

Found my paper flyer as its not online yet! It looks like this one requires you to purchase $50 worth of goods, you get a $10 Rexall gift card and if you use 285 cash AM towards this purchase you get another 100AM (posted within 8 weeks).

If you have cash AM to use I think its a win-win. The $10 gift card will have a use by date on it but its worth the equivalent of 100AM plus you get the additional 100AM if you use up some of your cash AM.


----------



## ttaylorcan

ottawamom said:


> I haven't looked at the Rexall flyer yet but this may be the offer @Donald - my hero posted about last week. It didn't end up happening this past week so this offer on this weekend may be it.



So true.  I'm not loving that there isn't a weekend points promo, I may shop tomorrow instead and use this week's load and go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I haven't looked at the Rexall flyer yet but this may be the offer @Donald - my hero posted about last week. It didn't end up happening this past week so this offer on this weekend may be it.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Found my paper flyer as its not online yet! It looks like this one requires you to purchase $50 worth of goods, you get a $10 Rexall gift card and if you use 285 cash AM towards this purchase you get another 100AM (posted within 8 weeks).
> 
> If you have cash AM to use I think its a win-win. The $10 gift card will have a use by date on it but its worth the equivalent of 100AM plus you get the additional 100AM if you use up some of your cash AM.


*OMG that's very confusing to the Duck! So how much do i need to spend on which day?? And 285 Cash miles is worth what???? *

*Ok i found the flyer and i *think* I'm understanding .. I need to "buy" 50.00 worth of product ... and use 285 Cash miles (which equals 30.00?) Oh the head is spinning, had a trip planned for tomorrow and now i can't decide if i should wait *


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-24-to-30/all

Nestle Real Dairy ice cream and frozen Yogurt ---- buy 3 products at $4.99 and earn 75 points.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No big offers for Sobeys this week for me. I will be lucky to get 75 miles.  

I should have a really good PC Plus haul this week, and I have to get on my Lawtons $95/95 offer, which ends on the 30th.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> I haven't looked at the Rexall flyer yet but this may be the offer @Donald - my hero posted about last week. It didn't end up happening this past week so this offer on this weekend may be it.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Found my paper flyer as its not online yet! It looks like this one requires you to purchase $50 worth of goods, you get a $10 Rexall gift card and if you use 285 cash AM towards this purchase you get another 100AM (posted within 8 weeks).
> 
> If you have cash AM to use I think its a win-win. The $10 gift card will have a use by date on it but its worth the equivalent of 100AM plus you get the additional 100AM if you use up some of your cash AM.



Thanks for posting. Glad I didn't shop last weekend. I am definitely getting this deal this weekend. Can I use the survey $5 coupon on this purchase?


----------



## ttaylorcan

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys flyer is up
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-24-to-30/all
> 
> Nestle Real Dairy ice cream and frozen Yogurt ---- buy 3 products at $4.99 and earn 75 points.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks bababear_50.  I see there is 20am wub 3 @ $1.29 maple leaf flakes of (turkey, chicken, ham).  Might pick up three if they have the low salt version.


----------



## ottawamom

I just logged onto airmiles and saw something about them disabling Cash miles due to fraudulent usage. Can someone else confirm this and I wasn't just seeing things.  If this is the case there is no way we can do the Rexall deal this weekend. In which case I'll just double dip today.


----------



## ottawamom

I'll try and post the note here


----------



## alohamom

WOW-interesting Ottawamom. Thanks for posting. I dont usually use Cash Miles but I wonder whats up with this...


----------



## ottawamom

Conspiracy theory, they are keeping us from being able to use our cash miles on the Rexall deal this weekend!  In reality who knows. At least we know before the Thursday deals (Mon - Thurs) are finished.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Well that is going to make this weekend's decision easy!

I can confirm that I have the airmiles message too.  Not surprised, there are more people with high cash balances since STB.


----------



## kerreyn

The deals out west (for me at least) are pretty bleak.  I'll be lucky if I get 125 AM at Safeway this weekend, and Rexall? Forget about it.
I could really use another Blue Friday!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This sounds just like the PC Plus issue that was going around...


----------



## ttaylorcan

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for posting. Glad I didn't shop last weekend. I am definitely getting this deal this weekend. Can I use the survey $5 coupon on this purchase?



My guess is that it will depend on your store.

The survey coupon says not to be combined with any other Rexall offer, I have one store that I'm sure will not take it unless the survey coupon scans, when it doesn't scan they say it's because of combining offers (standard answer from manager/owner).  Most of the time I'm finding it's not scanning.

If you give it a try, I would love to know your experience.


----------



## ttaylorcan

So after way too much thought about this lol, if the am cashback is working again tomorrow I'm going to give the Rexall promo a try.  I would prefer to shop today, however there really isn't $40 worth of sale items that I need so I'd be overspending.

So my plan is to spend $50 tomorrow, use $10 in manufacturer coupons and the $5 survey, $30 in ams and pay $5 plus taxes.  Maybe they will give me the $10 gc, more likely not, but at least I'll know for next time.  

I really dislike gc minimum spend promos, so much is at the store's discretion.  It seems that if I want a guarantee on receiving the gc, I'd need to spend $60, still use $10 manufacturer coupons, not use survey coupon (combining offers), use $30 in am and pay $20.  So for $20 oop receive 100am, $10gc and $60 in product.  Option above is spend $5 oop, receive 100am and $50 in product.

I suppose I could also spend $45, pay $0 oop (plus taxes), receive 100am and $45 in product.  Hmmm, but then I won't know whether they would have given the giftcard.  

I think I'll check the load and go offers tomorrow first lol.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I have the message from airmiles too. Darn because was thinking about doing the rexall offer - I wonder if they will extend it since no one will be able to take advantage of it?

We like the drumstick offer at Sobey's so will pick those up - just have to re-arrange the freezer to get the boxes in. 

We've also been doing the Shell costa coffee plus cookie for 10 bonus airmiles. 

Has anyone heard anything further about the STB miles counting towards onyx this year?

Love this thread. Anyone else shop at the Sobey's in Aurora?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well gang, just got back from my weekly Rexall shop (thanks to @ottawamom for the heads up BTW!) and yes, you can NOT use cash miles right now. A big message pooped up on the screen saying that redemption is not available. My favourite cashier was on and mentioned how scared she was to work this weekend since at noon she had already dealt with at least 10 shoppers who wanted to redeem today! They don't know how long it will be down and haven't been notified if there will be any extension on the offer or not and we both agreed that the poor saps who get stuck on the Airmiles customer service this weekend will be under attack. I would imagine that this will lead to Shell no longer offering redemption towards Gift Cards in the same fashion that PC had to pull out, (not happy since that was the sole reason we did the STB promotion) so I'll be trying to figure out another way to use mine.*

*The flyer for this weekend clearly states that you need to  spend $50.00 to get the  $10.00 giftcard and if you use $30.00 worth of cash miles to make that purchase you will get the bonus 100 AM and THIS is where the problem will arise this weekend if they don't get the system fixed because how can you earn the bonus if you can't spend the cash miles *

*To answer the question about the gift cards/coupons counting towards sale totals at Rexall that @AngelDisney and @ttaylorcan were discussing, it really depends on your local store. Mine have NEVER allowed me to use any coupons and have them apply before the tax meaning i would need to purchase  enough to have my total match that -- so if i use the $5.00 survey coupon i would need to spend $55.00 this weekend, same applies for manufacturer coupons. HOWEVER, gift-cards are applied after tax is applied since it is used as a method of payment. *

*So my sales today? *
*1) Spent $50.38 on vitamins and earned 152 AM*
*2) Spent $46.19 on "stuff" and earned 93 AM*
*Total score for my 40 minute shop (YES it did take that long, don't judge  ) spent $96.57 and earned 245 Am not half-bad *


----------



## Donald - my hero

****Heads Up gang** if you haven't already done this you should really Lock your Cash Account to protect what you've earned. It is simply too easy for anyone to use them, all you need to do is swipe the card (when the system is up and running again) and ask to use them -- no PIN or ID needed.*


----------



## ottawamom

Add to @Donald - my hero message, tell those you know who have AM and may not read this thread or the AM site regularly that they should also lock their accounts. When I got home today I called my FIL and a girlfriends husband and told them both to lock their accounts.  They would have had no idea any of this was happening.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ironically, I just locked both of our accounts on Monday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just posted this on my FB page for my friends and family...


----------



## ottawamom

I wasn't aware you could lock your Dream miles. I learned something new today!

Correct me if I'm wrong. It is automatically locked each and every time I log out of my Airmiles account or is there another way?


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well gang, just got back from my weekly Rexall shop (thanks to @ottawamom for the heads up BTW!) and yes, you can NOT use cash miles right now. A big message pooped up on the screen saying that redemption is not available. My favourite cashier was on and mentioned how scared she was to work this weekend since at noon she had already dealt with at least 10 shoppers who wanted to redeem today! They don't know how long it will be down and haven't been notified if there will be any extension on the offer or not and we both agreed that the poor saps who get stuck on the Airmiles customer service this weekend will be under attack. I would imagine that this will lead to Shell no longer offering redemption towards Gift Cards in the same fashion that PC had to pull out, (not happy since that was the sole reason we did the STB promotion) so I'll be trying to figure out another way to use mine.*
> 
> *The flyer for this weekend clearly states that you need to  spend $50.00 to get the  $10.00 giftcard and if you use $30.00 worth of cash miles to make that purchase you will get the bonus 100 AM and THIS is where the problem will arise this weekend if they don't get the system fixed because how can you earn the bonus if you can't spend the cash miles *
> 
> *To answer the question about the gift cards/coupons counting towards sale totals at Rexall that @AngelDisney and @ttaylorcan were discussing, it really depends on your local store. Mine have NEVER allowed me to use any coupons and have them apply before the tax meaning i would need to purchase  enough to have my total match that -- so if i use the $5.00 survey coupon i would need to spend $55.00 this weekend, same applies for manufacturer coupons. HOWEVER, gift-cards are applied after tax is applied since it is used as a method of payment. *
> 
> *So my sales today? *
> *1) Spent $50.38 on vitamins and earned 152 AM*
> *2) Spent $46.19 on "stuff" and earned 93 AM*
> *Total score for my 40 minute shop (YES it did take that long, don't judge  ) spent $96.57 and earned 245 Am not half-bad *



Nice shop! 

And I totally agree each store may process the gift card offer differently, unless what is acceptable has been set by head office or the computer system.  At this point I'm hoping for a good Monday-Thursday offer tomorrow, I'm anticipating the cash miles situation isn't going to be fixed over night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I wasn't aware you could lock your Dream miles. I learned something new today!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. It is automatically locked each and every time I log out of my Airmiles account or is there another way?


*not that I'm aware of,  but I don't think there is anyway to access your Dream Miles without using your PIN. Even if you call in they will ask for some confirmation of your identity. If you're referring to @ilovetotravel1977 commenting that she locked both of her accounts i *THINK* her family has 2 cards so was referring to locking both Cash Accounts???*

*You're correct, logging out (or even leaving it logged in for any length of time without actually using the site) will require you to sign in before you do anything --even checking your transaction history will require your PIN*


----------



## hdrolfe

I logged into my account and see the message about cash miles. hopefully it doesn't last forever, I do want to actually  use them at some point!

I also see the 100 AM for that Sobeys deal, however they aren't added to my total. So I'm not sure what's going on there, I see them in my transactions but it's the same total as last week (dated today). Hopefully the numbers add up tomorrow.  

I will be going for some ice cream this weekend! 75 AM even though it's not exactly the best price we do like ice cream


----------



## ottawamom

They must have posted the 100AM from Sobey's just recently because mine weren't there earlier today.  Sometimes my total doesn't add up to the items that have been posted. It usually clears itself up within a few hours.


----------



## DilEmma

The AirMiles Cash lock is on CBC
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-miles-rewards-program-theft-1.4037632


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH and I both got our 100 AM from Sobeys too!


----------



## hdrolfe

You were right, they add up again! Phew... Now if puppy will stop trying to eat my flyers I can actually make a grocery list!


----------



## NorthernGrl

Has anyone ordered tickets recently?  I have enough to get a child WDW pass, and would like to grab it while the sale is still on.  
On the site, it still says no expiry, but has that changed?


----------



## kerreyn

NorthernGrl said:


> Has anyone ordered tickets recently?  I have enough to get a child WDW pass, and would like to grab it while the sale is still on.
> On the site, it still says no expiry, but has that changed?



Disney has extended the Canadian Residents offer until May 20/17.  I've ordered 5 x 5 day WDW Canadian Resident passes, and 2 x 2 day Universal passes and will be ordering my third after April 3/17, the day that Airmiles says they're giving gold and onyx members extra discounts.  I'm curious to see if we will actually get a discount off the current price (airmiles), or if they'll increase the airmiles needed, and then discount that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought i would keep everyone in the loop -- tried to contact AM via Live Chat --- gave up that thought when i was 9th in line!, then went to FB to see if they had any information posted, nope, nothing there, went to their Twitter feed, again nothing! SO let's go the route of FB messenger (since they claimed they will now offer 24-7 support) they responded within minutes with this super helpful (NOT) answer*
**


----------



## pigletto

Has anyone tried to add days or parkhoppers to the airmiles discounted tickets yet? I still don't know if I will lose the discount upon upgrade. Assuming I will, but haven't seen proof either way.


----------



## ottawamom

Some others have reported being charged $55 for adding hoppers to the discounted tickets but the Canadian discount is still being offered so that may be affecting things. I don't think we'll know the answer to that question until after May 20th for those who aren't planning until visiting until later in the year. I'm going to see if I can upgrade my Airmiles tickets (purchased last summer, not Canadian discount) when I'm there in May. My ideal would be to get the pre Feb 12 value for them and then apply that to a phoned in order for Canadian Discount tickets. I know I won't be able to do this at the ticket windows but I'm hoping maybe GR can work some magic and make it happen. I don't want money back I just want to add hoppers + water parks.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Some others have reported being charged $55 for adding hoppers to the discounted tickets but the Canadian discount is still being offered so that may be affecting things. I don't think we'll know the answer to that question until after May 20th for those who aren't planning until visiting until later in the year. I'm going to see if I can upgrade my Airmiles tickets (purchased last summer, not Canadian discount) when I'm there in May. My ideal would be to get the pre Feb 12 value for them and then apply that to a phoned in order for Canadian Discount tickets. I know I won't be able to do this at the ticket windows but I'm hoping maybe GR can work some magic and make it happen. I don't want money back I just want to add hoppers + water parks.


Thanks Ottawamom.
 In one possible scenario for our August trip, we have to get two day tickets for free dining anyway and we would use those, plus the 5 day tickets I have, and there is no additional cost incurred. It's not the best use of two day tickets though and I would ideally save them for another trip.

 In the second scenario, I am offsite and then need to bump these five day tickets up to seven days. I don't want to lose the discount, but 5 days of parks on a 10 day trip is disappointing and I would do it to get the extra few days.

Oh how I wish I'd been patient and just saved enough miles for 7 day tickets. I have one I ordered before the Canadian deal so it should be ok. I have two I collected during the Canadian deal. Now for the final one, I will be buying a seven day before the deal ends. So it's not that bad to lose the discount on two tickets by adding days.. but it's still not good.


----------



## Sparrow78

Anyone know if as onyx we can redeem for westjet gift cards?

I was trying to put my miles towards a trip but ended up redeeming for park passes instead. So when the travel people called she said she can take what I have and it doubt be $1650 off the package vacation through westjet vacations. But then I remembered ive got points and a companion fare for the fall too. So I was hoping I can just get a gift certificate and then call westjet myself. Plus she said the package was $3300 but when I go online it's $2950!


----------



## ottawamom

From what I've read I don't think using your AM on a vacation package are the best use of your miles. They seem to charge a premium for those redemptions. I think you will get better value purchasing tickets through AM and also flights through AM if you have enough. Book your hotel separately with a dining plan (ticketless package) if you want to go that route and you're all set.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

For the Safeway and Sobeys load your offers...If u buy more than 1 item do you get that bonus more than once? For example 10 bonus am when I buy 3poweraid. If I buy 6 do I get 20? I know it usually works that way with the flyer bonuses but wasn't sure about the load and go offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Load and go at Sobey's in my experience have been a once and done!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When I got groceries this week at Sobeys, I noticed that my Spend $100/get 30 miles paper coupon FINALLY went through at the check out. However, I didn't meet the spend limit for my load'n go My Offers coupon this week, so I'm thinking they must not be stackable.


----------



## ottawamom

In the past, I've had in-store/flyer AM specials stack with my Sobey's Load & Go. I haven't done anything that would fall into that category recently so things might have changed but it used to work.


----------



## Aladora

I'm not sure why but I have not had any Load & Go offers in the app for 2 weeks or so!


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> For the Safeway and Sobeys load your offers...If u buy more than 1 item do you get that bonus more than once? For example 10 bonus am when I buy 3poweraid. If I buy 6 do I get 20? I know it usually works that way with the flyer bonuses but wasn't sure about the load and go offers.



In my experience with both Sobey's and Rexall loaded offers, it's a one and done. If an offer is buy 2 to get xx airmiles, and you buy 4, you still only get the original offer for 2.


----------



## kerreyn

Aladora said:


> I'm not sure why but I have not had any Load & Go offers in the app for 2 weeks or so!



Odd - I get offers every second Friday.


----------



## Aladora

kerreyn said:


> Odd - I get offers every second Friday.



I was getting offers regularly but not for the last few weeks. I only ever had Rexall offers but even those are gone now.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Aladora said:


> I'm not sure why but I have not had any Load & Go offers in the app for 2 weeks or so!



Same here. I only get the main Monday-Thursday Load and Go offer, not the personal ones.  Husband's account still gets his.  I was using mine, now don't get them, he wasn't using his, he still gets them


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Some others have reported being charged $55 for adding hoppers to the discounted tickets but the Canadian discount is still being offered so that may be affecting things. I don't think we'll know the answer to that question until* after May 20th* for those who aren't planning until visiting until later in the year. I'm going to see if I can upgrade my Airmiles tickets (purchased last summer, not Canadian discount) when I'm there in May. My ideal would be to get the pre Feb 12 value for them and then apply that to a phoned in order for Canadian Discount tickets. I know I won't be able to do this at the ticket windows but I'm hoping maybe GR can work some magic and make it happen. I don't want money back I just want to add hoppers + water parks.



I hope its still the $55 USD as we intend to add hoppers to our discounted tickets.  We arrive May 21st, so I'll report back with what we get charged.


----------



## Sparrow78

The load and go app only shows Rexall for me is this right? I just got the app.
I get an email from Safeway/Sobeys each week that says load offers but where does it load or do I have to print those coupons for Safeway?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My in-store offers stack, it's the little air miles booklet coupons that I can't stack with the online My Offers from Sobeys, for some reason. The CS Rep is really great though and always put them through for me. And it's always the spend $xxx/get xx miles ones that I have the issues with.


----------



## DizzyDis

Just hit both Sobeys and Metro. Not a lot, but was able to get a couple good offers. At Sobeys, the 75 Miles for 3 frozen novelty was our big hit, at Metro the Activia yogurt was on for $2.99 for an 8-pk and 7 AM if you bought 2. We go through a lot of Yogurt, so I bought 6! Also got some crackers and a few others, so all in all, spent about $230 between the 2 and got 360. Also needed a lot with no AM, so I am considering this success!

We used the little coupon at Sobeys for spend XX, and it didn't show up so I went to Customer Service and they did in manually, stacking it to my loaded spend YY offer. Not sure if it should have been allowed, but they had no problem doing it manually.


----------



## ottawamom

Sparrow78 said:


> The load and go app only shows Rexall for me is this right? I just got the app.
> I get an email from Safeway/Sobeys each week that says load offers but where does it load or do I have to print those coupons for Safeway?



Yes, right now, Airmiles Load and Go app is only for Rexall.  Sobey's sends you and email each week or you can log in through their website. Those offers are Loaded to your AM card so that once you swipe your card at the Sobey's they magically appear on your receipt (or they are supposed to). If they don't appear call the help # on the Sobey's website and they will correct the issue. In store AM issues ask at the CS counter.


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> I hope its still the $55 USD as we intend to add hoppers to our discounted tickets.  We arrive May 21st, so I'll report back with what we get charged.



My understanding is that the $55 is the regular hopper add on cost less the 25% Canadian discount ($75-20). Worst case you may have to pay the $75.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> I'm not sure why but I have not had any Load & Go offers in the app for 2 weeks or so!





Aladora said:


> I was getting offers regularly but not for the last few weeks. I only ever had Rexall offers but even those are gone now.





ttaylorcan said:


> Same here. I only get the main Monday-Thursday Load and Go offer, not the personal ones.  Husband's account still gets his.  I was using mine, now don't get them, he wasn't using his, he still gets them





Sparrow78 said:


> The load and go app only shows Rexall for me is this right? I just got the app.
> I get an email from Safeway/Sobeys each week that says load offers but where does it load or do I have to print those coupons for Safeway?



*Here's the Duck trying to be efficient and answer all at once!*
*We noticed last summer that we were no longer getting our Sobeys/Foodland offers anymore and i fixed it this way: opened up my profile and unclicked the box to get email promotions and then signed out of my account. Signed back in and clicked the radio button again, confirmed and then once again signed out & back in to the account. Within days the offers started up again. Fluke? Perhaps, but it might be worth a try.*
**
*When you load "My Offers" for Sobeys/Foodland/Safeway they will be "loaded" onto your card, no coupons to print, and will automatically be applied to your purchase, one shot deal though as others have mentioned. If it doesn't happen right away (we know because the self-scan shows it immediately under the product) we call the cashier over.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had a wonderful (albeit, very wet) Saturday! We went to see Beauty & The Beast, in 3D in a VIP theatre for FREE! One ticket covered by Scene points, the other I used some Cash Miles to get an e-voucher .. bought the tickets on-line last night. Orange Float, Poutine & large buttered popcorn for me, and caramel popcorn for hubby covered by an e-voucher i got from doing on-line surveys. Brand spanking new theatre with power recliners, fold-out trays, in seat service -- oh and no-one under 19 because it's licensed *

*On the way home we stopped at Sobeys, bought 6 ice creamy treats, a bunch of other AM products (kicking myself for not bringing the targeted stupid Little Blue Book) paid for 1/2 of it with the last remaining GC from the summer. Spent $70.57 and snagged 173 AM*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So the Shell 7X points is up on the AM site for convenience store purchases - which include gift cards.  So if you're planning on shopping at Safeway or Sobeys or shoppers or lcbo or best buy, home depot, la senza, cineplex, etc. etc. etc. get the gc's there first for extra points. (I just listed a few of the ones I've bought in the past from our Shell - they have a whole slew of them.) I copied and pasted from the AM site below.  Looks like it's for Ontario and West...sorry east coast.  Maybe you got something else?

Offer valid from March 27 to June 4, 2017 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the base Mile offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.


----------



## mkmommy

We used our 1 AM Cineplex voucher for Beauty and the Beast on Friday, what a great movie, my 16 year old is a huge Belle fan and thought Emma Watson was perfect.  I had forgotten how much I loved the original movie.

Thinking of redeeming points for the Universal Tickets, (I am sure the answer is hear but I can't find it and did try to search)is there an expiry dates on the tickets? Would be using them next March Break.


----------



## kerreyn

mkmommy said:


> We used our 1 AM Cineplex voucher for Beauty and the Beast on Friday, what a great movie, my 16 year old is a huge Belle fan and thought Emma Watson was perfect.  I had forgotten how much I loved the original movie.
> 
> Thinking of redeeming points for the Universal Tickets, (I am sure the answer is hear but I can't find it and did try to search)is there an expiry dates on the tickets? Would be using them next March Break.



We saw Beauty and the Beast last weekend and loved it too! 

The isn't an expiry on the Universal passes. We'll be in Orlando in Feb. 2018, so I've taken advantage of the Canadian sale for WDW, I've bought two Universal passes and waiting to buy another until after the new tiered pricing rolls out on April 3.


----------



## mkmommy

kerreyn said:


> We saw Beauty and the Beast last weekend and loved it too!
> 
> The isn't an expiry on the Universal passes. We'll be in Orlando in Feb. 2018, so I've taken advantage of the Canadian sale for WDW, I've bought two Universal passes and waiting to buy another until after the new tiered pricing rolls out on April 3.



What is the tiered pricing, and will the amount of AM needed go up after April 3?


----------



## kerreyn

mkmommy said:


> What is the tiered pricing, and will the amount of AM needed go up after April 3?



As of April 3 (I believe), Airmiles members with blue cards pay face value of a reward item, gold members get 10% off, and onyx get 20% off. So instead of paying 2425 airmiles for a two day park to park Universal pass, I'll pay 1940, provided the price doesn't go up with the new structure roll out.


----------



## mkmommy

kerreyn said:


> As of April 3 (I believe), Airmiles members with blue cards pay face value of a reward item, gold members get 10% off, and onyx get 20% off. So instead of paying 2425 airmiles for a two day park to park Universal pass, I'll pay 1940, provided the price doesn't go up with the new structure roll out.


That is good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## alohamom

kerreyn said:


> As of April 3 (I believe), Airmiles members with blue cards pay face value of a reward item, gold members get 10% off, and onyx get 20% off. So instead of paying 2425 airmiles for a two day park to park Universal pass, I'll pay 1940, provided the price doesn't go up with the new structure roll out.



Ohhhh I never thought about the gold and onyx discounts applying to tickets. Fingers crossed that this is indeed the case. I thought it was just merchandise style rewards


----------



## DizzyDis

alohamom said:


> Ohhhh I never thought about the gold and onyx discounts applying to tickets. Fingers crossed that this is indeed the case. I thought it was just merchandise style rewards



I have been wondering that and particularly wondering what it could mean for the Canada discounted WDW tickets. My and my parents' accounts are Onyx and Gold respectively, but I am currently working on their total for another ticket since I completely depleted mine (Onyx). Now I am wondering if I should switch to pumping mine up if it may require fewer miles for an Onyx account and theirs won't likely hit Onyx before the end of May... Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> As of April 3 (I believe), Airmiles members with blue cards pay face value of a reward item, gold members get 10% off, and onyx get 20% off. So instead of paying 2425 airmiles for a two day park to park Universal pass, I'll pay 1940, provided the price doesn't go up with the new structure roll out.





alohamom said:


> Ohhhh I never thought about the gold and onyx discounts applying to tickets. Fingers crossed that this is indeed the case. I thought it was just merchandise style rewards





DizzyDis said:


> I have been wondering that and particularly wondering what it could mean for the Canada discounted WDW tickets. My and my parents' accounts are Onyx and Gold respectively, but I am currently working on their total for another ticket since I completely depleted mine (Onyx). Now I am wondering if I should switch to pumping mine up if it may require fewer miles for an Onyx account and theirs won't likely hit Onyx before the end of May... Any thoughts or suggestions?


*I haven't let my hopes getup too high on the "promised" discounts for us more (what was the phrase? more engaged?) gold and/or Onyx level members because at times i have tried to book the flights they have said I can get for fewer miles and they have NEVER been included. To prove my point look closely at the ever-important highlighted words in this chart*
**
*So yeah, you can lop off 5 AM and it's falling under the umbrella of UP TO. However, it does say ALL merchandise so the tickets WILL be included (or there will be heck to pay!!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heads up on this week's Rexall coupon, it will SUCK it if is the same as my Load and Go offer (which it has been every other week) Spend $80.00 get 100 AM ... seriously??? not happening in this household.*

*My Onyx miles still do NOT reflect the STB miles BUT we have already hit 3162 AM this year and once those blasted extra are posted that brings us to 5062 AM and since we tend to average around 1,000 / month we'll make it no problem again *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> From what I've read I don't think using your AM on a vacation package are the best use of your miles. They seem to charge a premium for those redemptions. I think you will get better value purchasing tickets through AM and also flights through AM if you have enough. Book your hotel separately with a dining plan (ticketless package) if you want to go that route and you're all set.



I second this.  I didn't know any better when I  first started planning our family's 1st trip, thought the AM would actually give us a discount on a Magic Your Way vacation, as that was how it was presented!  Instead they emptied our points balance with some kind of Package Offer that required a number of prequisites (like trying to force us to include Airfare - sorry, we are using our Avion points for travel). Once we argued for ten minutes that we did not need Airfare from their Preferred Carrier, the Package to book the tickets and the hotel room became 20% more expensive in points. 

In the end, I think my DH worked the math out to be that we actually only saved $800 using the AM.  Had we just paid rack rate and used the Avion points for Airfare, we could have chosen our room type (only standard view came with this travel agent), added Memory Maker remotely (missed a parade AND temporarily lost the 3 disabled members in our party meeting us AT the parade, while my DH had to run into the shop and deal with the upgrade) and NOT have been forced to wait 2 weeks to watch all our preferred options sell out on the Disney website!  Plus the chaos that ensued when I finally got access to a MDE account to coordinate the ADR dining and FastPass + rides for 8 people!!! with only 19 days until we flew to Orlando!

Now we know, use the AM to buy the discounted tickets, and to separately book the hotel and dining plan!


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up on this week's Rexall coupon, it will SUCK it if is the same as my Load and Go offer (which it has been every other week) Spend $80.00 get 100 AM ... seriously??? not happening in this household.*
> 
> *My Onyx miles still do NOT reflect the STB miles BUT we have already hit 3162 AM this year and once those blasted extra are posted that brings us to 5062 AM and since we tend to average around 1,000 / month we'll make it no problem again *



My Load and Go are both 80am wus $50 this week


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up on this week's Rexall coupon, it will SUCK it if is the same as my Load and Go offer (which it has been every other week) Spend $80.00 get 100 AM ... seriously??? not happening in this household.*
> 
> *My Onyx miles still do NOT reflect the STB miles BUT we have already hit 3162 AM this year and once those blasted extra are posted that brings us to 5062 AM and since we tend to average around 1,000 / month we'll make it no problem again *



My load and go is a Spend $50 get 80AM.  Are they playing games with us again? 

My STB aren't included in my ONYX count for the year either.  I'll call and inquire again tomorrow. Will let everyone know the exciting news!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Me thinks this is a case of I've pushed my limit at Rexall a few too many times and they are doing their best to cut me off at the pass?? Here's my offer*
**
*and here's last week's shopping proceeds .... think they've had it with me *
**


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you. I'm going to cut back to just double dipping my coupons for a couple of weeks, then I'll go back and try triple dipping for a while again.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I haven't let my hopes getup too high on the "promised" discounts for us more (what was the phrase? more engaged?) gold and/or Onyx level members because at times i have tried to book the flights they have said I can get for fewer miles and they have NEVER been included. To prove my point look closely at the ever-important highlighted words in this chart*
> *View attachment 227615*
> *So yeah, you can lop off 5 AM and it's falling under the umbrella of UP TO. However, it does say ALL merchandise so the tickets WILL be included (or there will be heck to pay!!)*



The way I interpreted it is that only merchandise rewards will be discounted April 3.  There appears to be three categories under Dream Rewards; 1. Merchandise, 2. Travel and 3. Events and Attractions. I suspect the discount will only be the one category, tickets are under Events and Attractions.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me thinks this is a case of I've pushed my limit at Rexall a few too many times and they are doing their best to cut me off at the pass?? Here's my offer*
> *View attachment 227625*
> *and here's last week's shopping proceeds .... think they've had it with me *
> *View attachment 227626*



I found with the Shoppers Optimum and Sobeys airmiles, the more I shopped there and met the minimum spend limits, the higher the the spend requirement would be in the next offer.  My Sobeys spend limit is now consistently 30am wus $110, husband's was always 20am wus $55 until I got a hold of his card, now he is at 20am wus $60.

With Shoppers I found that if I went back to small shops I would get smaller points offers again, I've tried doing the same to bring down the Sobeys airmiles offers but so far no success. Thought I'd mention it in case Rexall sends you another high spend one.


----------



## hdrolfe

ttaylorcan said:


> I found with the Shoppers Optimum and Sobeys airmiles, the more I shopped there and met the minimum spend limits, the higher the the spend requirement would be in the next offer.  My Sobeys spend limit is now consistently 30am wus $110, husband's was always 20am wus $55 until I got a hold of his card, now he is at 20am wus $60.
> 
> With Shoppers I found that if I went back to small shops I would get smaller points offers again, I've tried doing the same to bring down the Sobeys airmiles offers but so far no success. Thought I'd mention it in case Rexall sends you another high spend one.



Since my Rexall offer is spend $10 get 20 AM I'd go with this lol. I rarely shop there, maybe once a month? It is too out of my usual travel paths. 

I did ok at Sobeys this week, I think I spent $105 and got 119 AM, but it was all stuff we needed, except I took my son and somehow ended up with fancy sugar cookies, pogos, giant muffins... I guess maybe we got a bunch of extra stuff?


----------



## ttaylorcan

momof2gr8kids said:


> So the Shell 7X points is up on the AM site for convenience store purchases - which include gift cards.  So if you're planning on shopping at Safeway or Sobeys or shoppers or lcbo or best buy, home depot, la senza, cineplex, etc. etc. etc. get the gc's there first for extra points. (I just listed a few of the ones I've bought in the past from our Shell - they have a whole slew of them.) I copied and pasted from the AM site below.  Looks like it's for Ontario and West...sorry east coast.  Maybe you got something else?
> 
> Offer valid from March 27 to June 4, 2017 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the base Mile offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.



Oh thank you for posting this, I'll definitely give it a try. Looks like $100 giftcard would be 70 airmiles???


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> So the Shell 7X points is up on the AM site for convenience store purchases - which include gift cards.  So if you're planning on shopping at Safeway or Sobeys or shoppers or lcbo or best buy, home depot, la senza, cineplex, etc. etc. etc. get the gc's there first for extra points. (I just listed a few of the ones I've bought in the past from our Shell - they have a whole slew of them.) I copied and pasted from the AM site below.  Looks like it's for Ontario and West...sorry east coast.  Maybe you got something else?
> 
> Offer valid from March 27 to June 4, 2017 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the base Mile offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.





ttaylorcan said:


> Oh thank you for posting this, I'll definitely give it a try. Looks like $100 giftcard would be 70 airmiles???


*I would not plan on using cash miles for Gift Cards anymore. After the PC points ran into the same issues they stopped allowing the purchase of Giftcards with points --- still have signs up in our Zehrs saying you can't redeem for giftcards. I would be extremely surprised if they continue to allow the giftcards to be an option at Shell once this whole Airmiles Cash fascicle gets straightened out.  *


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would not plan on using cash miles for Gift Cards anymore. After the PC points ran into the same issues they stopped allowing the purchase of Giftcards with points --- still have signs up in our Zehrs saying you can't redeem for giftcards. I would be extremely surprised if they continue to allow the giftcards to be an option at Shell once this whole Airmiles Cash fascicle gets straightened out.  *



Thanks Donald - my hero, very good point.  I'll be happy to get airmiles for *purchasing* Sobeys gift cards, I've been out for so long.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Currently at WDW and thought I would provide our experience for adding PH to our Air Miles 7 day one park tickets.   We added the PH option at Guest relations in Disney Springs last night...it was $55.12 for each adult ticket.  We decided to add it as I thought it was only costing us $55.12 each to see the parks for 7 days.  Also, we are staying on property (ASMu) and I was able to use my Magic band to pay for the PH.  

While it was easy to add the PH option, the wait time at Guest relations was insane and their new system of taking names and letting you sit until it is time is ridiculous.  We were told when we went to upgrade that it would be about a 20 minute wait and we accepted that and decided to wait.  We saw CM standing around the entire time we were there when they could have been serving guests.  I asked a manager CM why they thought this was a better system and he said guests like being addressed by name and being able to sit and check messages while waiting.  I said the whole take a number system would also work instead of having CM walking around looking for the guest they are supposed to be serving...(I think the CM at the door either takes your picture or describes you), I also said that it would let guests know how many people were ahead of them.  We were finally served after about 40 minutes...if they had told us it would be so long, we probably would have just done the redemption and upgrade at Epcot guest relations today.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Currently at WDW and thought I would provide our experience for adding PH to our Air Miles 7 day one park tickets.   We added the PH option at Guest relations in Disney Springs last night...it was $55.12 for each adult ticket.  We decided to add it as I thought it was only costing us $55.12 each to see the parks for 7 days.  Also, we are staying on property (ASMu) and I was able to use my Magic band to pay for the PH.
> 
> While it was easy to add the PH option, the wait time at Guest relations was insane and their new system of taking names and letting you sit until it is time is ridiculous.  We were told when we went to upgrade that it would be about a 20 minute wait and we accepted that and decided to wait.  We saw CM standing around the entire time we were there when they could have been serving guests.  I asked a manager CM why they thought this was a better system and he said guests like being addressed by name and being able to sit and check messages while waiting.  I said the whole take a number system would also work instead of having CM walking around looking for the guest they are supposed to be serving...(I think the CM at the door either takes your picture or describes you), I also said that it would let guests know how many people were ahead of them.  We were finally served after about 40 minutes...if they had told us it would be so long, we probably would have just done the redemption and upgrade at Epcot guest relations today.


Was it the regular am wdw tickets you upgraded or the Canadian discounted am tickets?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

momof2gr8kids said:


> Was it the regular am wdw tickets you upgraded or the Canadian discounted am tickets?



Sorry, we upgraded the exchange certificates we received from AM that were the discounted Canadian residents (i.e.  the ones we got with the reduced AM).  I did show our Canadian passports in order to do the exchange.  Not sure if they accepted other forms of ID but she asked for our passports and I provided them.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm so glad this worked for you. I've just read another report for someone who tried to upgrade (days plus hoppers) their tickets and they were quoted a horrible amount to do so. They basically lost their discount for having purchased the Canadian offer.  It really seems to depend on which CM you are speaking with right now as to what you can and cannot do re upgrades.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got the weekly coupon from Rexall which is like everyone else has on their Load n Go so here it is for anyone who didn't receive it.*
* Rexall spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid March 27th- 30th*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I haven't let my hopes getup too high on the "promised" discounts for us more (what was the phrase? more engaged?) gold and/or Onyx level members because at times i have tried to book the flights they have said I can get for fewer miles and they have NEVER been included. To prove my point look closely at the ever-important highlighted words in this chart*
> *View attachment 227615*
> *So yeah, you can lop off 5 AM and it's falling under the umbrella of UP TO. However, it does say ALL merchandise so the tickets WILL be included (or there will be heck to pay!!)*



Here's hoping.  If the tickets are included, I guess any discount is better than none (I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the actual 20% though).


----------



## kerreyn

PS:  My Load & Go offer is spend $10 and get 20 AM.  My emailed offer is Spend $50 and get 80 AM.  
The offers at both Safeway/Sobeys and Rexall have seriously been sucking lately.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*To complicate the confusing algorithms AM uses for their "wonderful" targeted offers, this is ours for Sobeys ... we have never, not once, spent more than $100.00 so I'm fairly confident we'll never use these! This is the same one we get every week*
**


----------



## ttaylorcan

I'm at $110 offer level with Sobeys.  I spend $50 but I think what pushed my level up were the gc purchase promos.  

I'm finding airmiles and Disney very difficult to work with lately.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine are up to $140/35 miles, DH is $100/30 miles or more recently $90/25 miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Typically I don't shop at Sobeys unless there is a really good AM deal. It's out of the way and over priced. I always load the weekly offers anyway. Mine used to be spend $25 get 10 AM. After using that offer one time it jumped up to $40/15. I used that yesterday because I wanted to take advantage of the ice cream deal and needed a couple of other things that were also loaded offers. Ended up spending $40.49 and earned 136 AM. So let's see if that loaded offer jumps up next week.


----------



## blue888

Great thread!
I'm currently saving up so I can buy Universal Hollywood tickets with Airmiles.

One cool things I've found is that I can search airmiles on the Flipp app and it shows me flyers that have airmiles deals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Great thread!
> I'm currently saving up so I can buy Universal Hollywood tickets with Airmiles.
> 
> One cool things I've found is that I can search airmiles on the Flipp app and it shows me flyers that have airmiles deals.


*Don't believe I've heard of that app.... thanks for the tip *


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't believe I've heard of that app.... thanks for the tip *


No problem. It is an awesome flyer app.


----------



## AngelDisney

blue888 said:


> No problem. It is an awesome flyer app.



I saw the TV commercials about the App, but didn't think of trying. Maybe I should! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pigletto

blue888 said:


> No problem. It is an awesome flyer app.


I love that app.. and I had no idea it showed airmiles deals. I need to take a better look at it.


----------



## ttaylorcan

I agree blue888, just adding:

I use Flipp and Reebee, I think they both are good.  Flipp is easier to use IMHO, Reebee sometimes posts flyers a little earlier but the difference lately is hardly noticeable. I always check Reebee when I'm waiting for the Sobey's flyer.  Flipp often misses indexing a few items so I don't usually count on their searches to get everything (YMMY) but it's definitely the one I use the most.

For Metro, Rexall and Foodland, I think using their website flyers is the easiest to catch airmile offers since they highlight all of them.  There are likely others, I'm sure someone here can add to the list.


----------



## kerreyn

Going to check the App Store now - Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dancin Disney style

blue888 said:


> Great thread!
> I'm currently saving up so I can buy Universal Hollywood tickets with Airmiles.
> 
> One cool things I've found is that I can search airmiles on the Flipp app and it shows me flyers that have airmiles deals.


I've been using Flipp for about a year now.  How do you use it to search for AM? 

Funny little story.... I was introduced to Flipp by the lady standing in line behind me at the grocery store.  She was one of those people that is commenting on your groceries and nearly touching them.  The next thing I know I'm holding her phone in my hand playing with the Flipp app.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I've been using Flipp for about a year now.  How do you use it to search for AM?
> 
> Funny little story.... I was introduced to Flipp by the lady standing in line behind me at the grocery store.  She was one of those people that is commenting on your groceries and nearly touching them.  The next thing I know I'm holding her phone in my hand playing with the Flipp app.



In the search function, look up "air miles" - two words. It took me a little bit to figure that out. 

Ps - my hubby is always laughing at me when we go shopping, more times than not I end up chatting with people in line. Your story sounds like something I would have done.


----------



## blue888

Yup, exactly what Kerreyn said.  Just search air miles in the search function. 

Can anyone tell me? Are there discounts on attraction tickets if you are gold or onyx?


----------



## kerreyn

I'm saving AM to buy Universal Orlando passes, so I sure hope so. We'll find out on the 3rd.


----------



## ottawamom

Congratulations  @Donald - my hero on reaching 200 pages. Who would ever have thought it would make it this far! Here's to the next 200 with lots more AM tips and tricks.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My load-n go My Offers for Sobeys are horrible these days.  Not many air miles coupons, more 25% off stuff.  And when there is an air miles offer, it's buy 2 or buy 3 and get 10 miles. Now my major one is back up to spend $150, get 35 miles. ugh.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> In the search function, look up "air miles" - two words. It took me a little bit to figure that out.
> 
> Ps - my hubby is always laughing at me when we go shopping, more times than not I end up chatting with people in line. Your story sounds like something I would have done.


LOL....I tried Airmiles but never would have though of Air Miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Congratulations  @Donald - my hero on reaching 200 pages. Who would ever have thought it would make it this far! Here's to the next 200 with lots more AM tips and tricks.


*WOW! That's simply amazing ... and the last 100 has happened fairly quickly because I know it was on October 1st since i *gave* a prize to the first poster on that page and it was a 45th MK anniversary  t-shirt (which i actually bought for myself in February!) This page is bookmarked on my Kindle for 1st morning glances, lives in a permanent tab on my laptop and a separate browser on the Surface is devoted to the DISboards with this being the "homepage"*

*The honour of the first post on page 200 goes to @kerreyn and your prize??? Some super tacky Canadian Mickey ears!*
*



*


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW! That's simply amazing ... and the last 100 has happened fairly quickly because I know it was on October 1st since i *gave* a prize to the first poster on that page and it was a 45th MK anniversary  t-shirt (which i actually bought for myself in February!) This page is bookmarked on my Kindle for 1st morning glances, lives in a permanent tab on my laptop and a separate browser on the Surface is devoted to the DISboards with this being the "homepage"*
> 
> *The honour of the first post on page 200 goes to @kerreyn and your prize??? Some super tacky Canadian Mickey ears!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, love them!  We are all going to be fighting for that 300th post now.  Thank you so much to keeping this thread alive and well! Much appreciated!


----------



## ttaylorcan

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I tried Airmiles but never would have though of Air Miles



I see some are under "bonus miles", "reward miles" and a few missing, example, Metro Ontario Breton crackers b4g15am not showing.


----------



## ttaylorcan

My shop this week: 

Rexall spent $34 161am, Sobeys spent $5 0am lol, haven't made it to Shell yet and passed on Metro.  Getting there slowly, but I feel like I'm still moving forward.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW! That's simply amazing ... and the last 100 has happened fairly quickly because I know it was on October 1st since i *gave* a prize to the first poster on that page and it was a 45th MK anniversary  t-shirt (which i actually bought for myself in February!) This page is bookmarked on my Kindle for 1st morning glances, lives in a permanent tab on my laptop and a separate browser on the Surface is devoted to the DISboards with this being the "homepage"*
> 
> *The honour of the first post on page 200 goes to @kerreyn and your prize??? Some super tacky Canadian Mickey ears!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVE hem!! Haha


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just received a message from my Mom that Foodland (Ontario)'s flyer March 31 to April 6 has a buy $150gc get 150am promo.  I asked her to confirm that it is all week and haven't heard yet.  Also, I haven't actually seen it myself but just a heads up to those that might be looking for Sobey's giftcards.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Safeway's flyer starting tomorrow shows Blue Friday AM specials finally.  I'm going to go through the flyer with a fine tooth comb tonight and make my list - see what's a good deal and try and get as many as I can! And I'll buy my Safeway GC from Shell first before I go shopping to get the bonus AM from there.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Fingers crossed!!!  Last time I went and got $1000 of these to make it worth it, if this is the same I feel a road trip coming on 


ttaylorcan said:


> Just received a message from my Mom that Foodland (Ontario)'s flyer March 31 to April 6 has a buy $150gc get 150am promo.  I asked her to confirm that it is all week and haven't heard yet.  Also, I haven't actually seen it myself but just a heads up to those that might be looking for Sobey's giftcards.


----------



## ttaylorcan

http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer

Says 150 am wub $150 Foodland giftcard. Front page.  Limit 5 transactions ($750).  March 31-Apr 6.  Hopefully it's a Foodland/Sobeys/Freshco gc and not something new.


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic/Update
Thank-you to everyone who expressed kind wishes and prayers for my family and I.
My brother fought a very brave fight but last evening he passed away. 
I shall miss him so much,
 Remember to take time to share your special times with your family.
Big Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Mel.


----------



## hdrolfe

Nothing spectacular in the Sobeys flyer. There is a "buy these 4 things get 75 AM" offer, margarine $4.99, Kraft Singles $4.99, Heinz Ketchup $3.77 & Dempster's bread $2.99.  We won't take advantage but I'm sure some will. Didn't see any gift card deals at Sobeys.


----------



## kerreyn

Aww Mel - I'm so sorry.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> Safeway's flyer starting tomorrow shows Blue Friday AM specials finally.  I'm going to go through the flyer with a fine tooth comb tonight and make my list - see what's a good deal and try and get as many as I can! And I'll buy my Safeway GC from Shell first before I go shopping to get the bonus AM from there.



YES! FINALLY!  I'll be making my list today.  Might even take my daughter with me if I have enough on my list to make 2 orders to get two of the the spend $100 get 100am offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm glad you had time with him once you returned from your trip. It will be time you will treasure forever.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Fingers crossed!!!  Last time I went and got $1000 of these to make it worth it, if this is the same I feel a road trip coming on



I am definitely doing the roadtrip thing.  They just opened (today) a Fresh Co near me so I will be able to use these cards at Sobey's and Fresh Co. The weather isn't supposed to be great tomorrow but maybe Saturday I'll make the trek.


----------



## ttaylorcan

So sorry for your loss Mel.


----------



## pigletto

Mel I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your brother.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Condolences Mel


----------



## DilEmma

So sorry about your loss Mel.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I am definitely doing the roadtrip thing.  They just opened (today) a Fresh Co near me so I will be able to use these cards at Sobey's and Fresh Co. The weather isn't supposed to be great tomorrow but maybe Saturday I'll make the trek.


Is this the FreshCo on Cresthaven?


----------



## Debbie

ttaylorcan said:


> Just received a message from my Mom that Foodland (Ontario)'s flyer March 31 to April 6 has a buy $150gc get 150am promo.  I asked her to confirm that it is all week and haven't heard yet.  Also, I haven't actually seen it myself but just a heads up to those that might be looking for Sobey's giftcards.


 Perfect timing! It's payday tomorrow (getting used to the once a month, even after all these months). Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/Update
> Thank-you to everyone who expressed kind wishes and prayers for my family and I.
> My brother fought a very brave fight but last evening he passed away.
> I shall miss him so much,
> Remember to take time to share your special times with your family.
> Big Hugs Mel


 My sincere condolences to you and your family, Mel. No matter how much we prepare....we never truly are. May happy memories help you through these difficult days. (((Hugs))) from southwestern Ontario.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/Update
> Thank-you to everyone who expressed kind wishes and prayers for my family and I.
> My brother fought a very brave fight but last evening he passed away.
> I shall miss him so much,
> Remember to take time to share your special times with your family.
> Big Hugs Mel



Mel.  I'm sooo sorry for your loss.  It is never easy to loose anyone we know and love.  Sending you lots of light and love from Northern Alberta


----------



## Aladora

Mel, my heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50  I'm so sorry that you brother passed away, it's always so hard to watch a loved one suffer and while it's such a relief to know they are out of pain that is when our pain increases. I pray that you are able to find some peace in the upcoming days and are able to share the joyous memories with your family. We'll be here waiting for you when you are up to re-joining the hunt.*
*



*
​


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just glanced at the Metro flyer and discovered it will require a very careful serious study later. There are a lot of bonus offers -- some at less than my required 1:1 ratio but several that are higher. *
*Few examples:*
*Depends : $16.99 by 2 get 5 AM (SERIOUSLY??? 5)*
*Chips :2 for $7.00 buy 2 get 5 AM (boo-hiss not great)*
*Maynards candy : 2 for $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM (better)*
*Diana's sauce: $2.99 each buy 2 get 10 AM (better still)*


* Metro flyer March 30th - April 5th*


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods has spend $75, get 95AM Fri-Tues.

Thrifty Foods Flyer


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyer's up -- it's a spend more get more weekend *
* Rexall Flyer March 31st to April 6th*
**
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm afraid this answers the question some of us have had regarding extra savings on the Attraction tickets starting on the 2nd. This message pops up on the home page now*
**
*If you head to the page where all the dream rewards are THIS shows*
* And under the Onyx benefits*
*So sadly, me thinks the tickets will NOT be included.*


----------



## worldwidepayne

My thoughts are with you and your family Mel.


----------



## DizzyDis

Like all others, want to send my condolences Mel. Although it is all virtual, I feel as though I know so many of you and am thinking of you.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone** sick of me yet today? Just did a study of the Foodland flyer and the following are worth noting:
YES buy $150.00 GF get 150 AM
Prime frozen chicken products: $9.99 buy 2 get 75 AM
Dempster's Bagel & tortilla :$2.99 buy 3 get 25 AM
Pillers pepperoni sticks : $8.99 buy 3 get 50 AM
Maple Leaf Canadian Craft or Natural Selection cold meats : buy 2 get the 3rd free AND buy 2 get 25 AM
Heinz canned pasta or beans: $1.39 buy 3 get 25 AM
McCain french fries : $2.49 buy 2 get 15 AM
Tide pods or Gain soap: $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM

Now, the question in this household? Will we make what will amount to almost 90 minutes RT drive to the store that has not only GC BUT also food we trust to eat after we buy it .. or the 60 minute RT drive to the store that *allowed* me to churn GF (but almost caused both a divorce and a heart attack  ) The whole issue is moot though since hubby just announced "it's gross out I'm not going anywhere till May"*


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just glanced at the Metro flyer and discovered it will require a very careful serious study later. There are a lot of bonus offers -- some at less than my required 1:1 ratio but several that are higher. *
> *Few examples:*
> *Depends : $16.99 by 2 get 5 AM (SERIOUSLY??? 5)*
> *Chips :2 for $7.00 buy 2 get 5 AM (boo-hiss not great)*
> *Maynards candy : 2 for $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM (better)*
> *Diana's sauce: $2.99 each buy 2 get 10 AM (better still)*
> 
> 
> * Metro flyer March 30th - April 5th*



I'm interested in the Oasis Smoothies @ $2.99.  only 15am wub 3 but it's a good price on an item I buy


----------



## ttaylorcan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone** sick of me yet today? Just did a study of the Foodland flyer and the following are worth noting:
> YES buy $150.00 GF get 150 AM
> Prime frozen chicken products: $9.99 buy 2 get 75 AM
> Dempster's Bagel & tortilla :$2.99 buy 3 get 25 AM
> Pillers pepperoni sticks : $8.99 buy 3 get 50 AM
> Maple Leaf Canadian Craft or Natural Selection cold meats : buy 2 get the 3rd free AND buy 2 get 25 AM
> Heinz canned pasta or beans: $1.39 buy 3 get 25 AM
> McCain french fries : $2.49 buy 2 get 15 AM
> Tide pods or Gain soap: $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM
> 
> Now, the question in this household? Will we make what will amount to almost 90 minutes RT drive to the store that has not only GC BUT also food we trust to eat after we buy it .. or the 60 minute RT drive to the store that *allowed* me to churn GF (but almost caused both a divorce and a heart attack  ) The whole issue is moot though since hubby just announced "it's gross out I'm not going anywhere till May"*



I would normally add my opinion but I honestly wouldn't know which to choose lol. Good luck with your decison lol.


----------



## ttaylorcan

Just back from Shell, did a test run on 1 gc, SDM $50, plus $27 in gas.  Received 36am so the 7x on gc still works.  The location I went to was small so limited selection; no grocery, gas cards or Rexall, saw Winners, Home Depot, Lowes, the Swiss Chalet Harveys one, Google Play, SDM, Starbucks, some long-distance cards (no idea if these count but I would think they would), LCBO ... ahhh, my memory is short today!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm afraid this answers the question some of us have had regarding extra savings on the Attraction tickets starting on the 2nd. This message pops up on the home page now*
> *View attachment 228350*
> *If you head to the page where all the dream rewards are THIS shows*
> *View attachment 228351 And under the Onyx benefitsView attachment 228352*
> *So sadly, me thinks the tickets will NOT be included.*




Rats.  Oh well, it was just wishful thinking.


----------



## mort1331

My thoughts are with you Mel.


----------



## mort1331

I will hit the Foodland on way to work on Sat. They let me churn last time, lets hope they do again. let you know/.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/Update
> Thank-you to everyone who expressed kind wishes and prayers for my family and I.
> My brother fought a very brave fight but last evening he passed away.
> I shall miss him so much,
> Remember to take time to share your special times with your family.
> Big Hugs Mel



So sorry about your loss Mel. Glad that you got to spend some time with him.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We went to our local Shell this morning and got a $100 Sobey's gift card and got 70 airmiles. Then went to Sobey's and bought more drumsticks along with a few other things. Spent $50 and got 152 miles from Sobey's plus the 70 from Shell and still have $50 on the giftcard. 

Foodland looks good this week so we might have to take a roadtrip.


----------



## kuhltiffany

At this point I'll take any excuse to get out of the house, renos started Wednesday and my entire upstairs is being demolished as we speak!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone** sick of me yet today? Just did a study of the Foodland flyer and the following are worth noting:
> YES buy $150.00 GF get 150 AM
> Prime frozen chicken products: $9.99 buy 2 get 75 AM
> Dempster's Bagel & tortilla :$2.99 buy 3 get 25 AM
> Pillers pepperoni sticks : $8.99 buy 3 get 50 AM
> Maple Leaf Canadian Craft or Natural Selection cold meats : buy 2 get the 3rd free AND buy 2 get 25 AM
> Heinz canned pasta or beans: $1.39 buy 3 get 25 AM
> McCain french fries : $2.49 buy 2 get 15 AM
> Tide pods or Gain soap: $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM
> 
> Now, the question in this household? Will we make what will amount to almost 90 minutes RT drive to the store that has not only GC BUT also food we trust to eat after we buy it .. or the 60 minute RT drive to the store that *allowed* me to churn GF (but almost caused both a divorce and a heart attack  ) The whole issue is moot though since hubby just announced "it's gross out I'm not going anywhere till May"*


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/Update
> Thank-you to everyone who expressed kind wishes and prayers for my family and I.
> My brother fought a very brave fight but last evening he passed away.
> I shall miss him so much,
> Remember to take time to share your special times with your family.
> Big Hugs Mel



Deepest condolences for your loss! My prayers are with you and your family, Mel!!


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Is this the FreshCo on Cresthaven?



Merivale at Meadowlands.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Mel.  ((Hugs)) and strength vibes to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## damo

Condolences to you, Mel, in this difficult time.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh fun... thanks for the updates on Events vs Merchandise...    I'm still saving up either way so glad some people are able to benefit!


----------



## blue888

Our sobeys/safeway has blue Friday tomorrow. Looks like some good deals. I'm western Canada


----------



## ottawamom

blue888 said:


> Our sobeys/safeway has blue Friday tomorrow. Looks like some good deals. I'm western Canada



You lucky people out west. I'm so jealous of your blue Friday's. Fortunately for us in Ontario the AM hunt this weekend will be good (first time in a long while). Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Sparrow78

blue888 said:


> Our sobeys/safeway has blue Friday tomorrow. Looks like some good deals. I'm western Canada


Diapers!!! 2 for 100 Airmiles. I'm happy, it's cheaper to pay 33.72 at superstore then 19.99 each but lol I want the Airmiles! Now to figure out if I bought 4 boxes will I get 200?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sparrow78 said:


> Diapers!!! 2 for 100 Airmiles. I'm happy, it's cheaper to pay 33.72 at superstore then 19.99 each but lol I want the Airmiles! Now to figure out if I bought 4 boxes will I get 200?


*If you want to guarantee getting double to Airmiles simply have it rung through as 2 separate sales. At our Sobeys we use the self-check lane and LOVE the fact that the AM earned show up immediately under the item --- in BIG BOLD print which allows us to confirm before we get to the end of the sale. If you don't have this option -- safest method? 2 sales!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Head's up for what next week's Rexall's coupon *should* be, my "Load n Go" offer is for Spend $30.00 get 50 AM , usually the coupon is the same.*


----------



## marchingstar

stopped by safeway for one small thing i needed for dinner, only to learn its blue friday! (busy busy life means i haven't looked at flyers) i ended up spending 70 dollars, earned 310 air miles! about 25 dollars worth of my purchase went right to the food bank (12$ on pancake mix to earn 100 miles!) but i left feeling pretty good!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

In BC, this weekend only, Thrifty's has spend $75 to get 95AM. I'm going to ring through at least twice to get those... maybe even a third time... might be lower than $75 though, but still worth it. It doesn't say anywhere only one/card holder, just one/transaction. The cashiers are used to me breaking up my purchases, but I also make sure that if I need to buy 4 things to get 20AM (or whatever), that those are all in the same transaction too, just to up it. I'll report back with my totals!


----------



## kerreyn

Sparrow78 said:


> Diapers!!! 2 for 100 Airmiles. I'm happy, it's cheaper to pay 33.72 at superstore then 19.99 each but lol I want the Airmiles! Now to figure out if I bought 4 boxes will I get 200?



Put them through on separate orders, otherwise you'll only get 100, at least that's what happens at our Safeway.


----------



## kerreyn

Okay - the damage has been tallied!

First, I took one of my daughters with me so we could do two orders, and get double of some things, and also take advantage of the spend $100 get 100am.
Order #1 - spent $138.49, got 467 airmiles.
Order #2 - spent $124.43, got 506 airmiles.

THEN - my other daughter sent me a text with a copy of the Cadbury promo that must have been added on - Spend $20 on Cadbury Easter products, and get 100am!! So we went back, both forced ourselves to buy the large bag of Cadbury Mini Eggs and a little bag of Cadbury Easter Cream Eggs.  2 x 24.97 for 200am.

Grand total spent = $312.86
Grand total Airmiles = 1176!!

My second daughter and her husband will be going after work today (so they can do two orders as well), with her list alone she's looking at another 860 airmiles.  So once these airmiles post that's just about another Universal pass!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just did my Blue Friday shop too...spent 113.00 got 347 miles.  Then while I was there, the cashier said...did you see the frozen veggies... no I missed those.  So I might go back and see if I can get another shop in for 100.00 the bonus 100 miles.  Really want to get enough miles for another DW ticket...might have to see if I can squeeze it out of  budget.  We just spent 950 dollars on a vehicle fix...so the bank account is not too forgiving right now.  I seen some other tips above that I might be le to squeeze out another shop ( and donate to the food bank )


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> Okay - the damage has been tallied!
> 
> First, I took one of my daughters with me so we could do two orders, and get double of some things, and also take advantage of the spend $100 get 100am.
> Order #1 - spent $138.49, got 467 airmiles.
> Order #2 - spent $124.43, got 506 airmiles.
> 
> THEN - my other daughter sent me a text with a copy of the Cadbury promo that must have been added on - Spend $20 on Cadbury Easter products, and get 100am!! So we went back, both forced ourselves to buy the large bag of Cadbury Mini Eggs and a little bag of Cadbury Easter Cream Eggs.  2 x 24.97 for 200am.
> 
> Grand total spent = $312.86
> Grand total Airmiles = 1176!!
> 
> My second daughter and her husband will be going after work today (so they can do two orders as well), with her list alone she's looking at another 860 airmiles.  So once these airmiles post that's just about another Universal pass!



Wow I thought I was having a good day collecting until I saw your totals.  That's some impressive collecting! I managed to spend all of one of my gift cards (spent 150 got 593AM in return). I purchased 4 other gift cards as well.  When all these AM post I will have made ONYX again for this year (with the STB miles not included).


----------



## explorer1977

I had a great Airmiles morning.  First went to Shell and bought 2 Safeway $100 Gift Cards and received 140 AM.  The went to Safeway and spent those and 4 dollars more.  Donated 8 pancake mixes and 5 cans of chunky soup to the food bank which was 250AM and came home with:
3 Pancake & 1 Syrup 100AM (great deal as $0.12 per AM)
5 Cans of Chunky Soup 50AM
3 Hummus 50AM
2 Packages of Charmin TP 50AM
2 Loafs of Villaggio Bread 20AM
2 Tide Pods 100 AM
1 Finish DW Tabs 50AM
4 Packages of Naturals Hot Dogs 50AM
2 Boxes of Pinty's Chicken Strips 50AM
4 Green Giant Veg 50AM 
2 x spend 100 get 100AM for 200AM (split the order to just over 100 each.

So total is 1,169 AM for a total of jut over $200 so $0.17 per AM and all this done before 7:30am.  Just need 2000 more to get another Disney Ticket though I have gotten 4 tickets in the last 2 months.  Since moving out West 4 years ago I get more airmiles in 1 month then I would get in a year in Ontario.  This was a pretty good Blue Friday but not my best yet.  Had one in the Spring of 2015 that I received almost 2000.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow, just WOW those are some pretty impressive hauls!  @kerreyn which store did you hit up for those miles? I'm sure others would like to know which store has the cadbury products since i haven't seen it mentioned yet.*

*Here's to a wonderful weekend everyone, happy hunting, & bless all of you who are donating to the food bank.*


----------



## marchingstar

y'all are putting my small little shop to shame! it's only DP and I right now (although maybe not for long!) and we only have our fridge freezer, so sometimes the blue friday offers just won't work. i would have gotten some
frozen veg, but i did a costco trip earlier this week so the freezer is just too full, and it will take us too long to get through something like the hummus. 

i'm so excited for the people earning 1000+ miles today!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> * @kerreyn which store did you hit up for those miles? I'm sure others would like to know which store has the cadbury products since i haven't seen it mentioned yet.*
> 
> *Here's to a wonderful weekend everyone, happy hunting, & bless all of you who are donating to the food bank.*



I did all my shopping at Safeway this morning, including the return back for the Cadbury Easter products - it's all a part of the Sobey's/Safeway Blue Friday event.  It was nice, another Sobey's about 5 minutes away had their grand opening today, so the Safeway store I went to was quieter than normal for a Blue Friday, and I was able to get all the items on both of my lists!


----------



## Sparrow78

Thanks for the tip about going to shell for gift cards. I'm heading out in a bit to do my shop. I saw the deal on pancake mix but we just bought at Costco, but thanks to whomever posted I'll do it and donate!!

We've got a brownie camp coming up I need to shop for next weekend so I may just add that in today once I check the list again.


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> y'all are putting my small little shop to shame! it's only DP and I right now (although maybe not for long!) and we only have our fridge freezer, so sometimes the blue friday offers just won't work. i would have gotten some
> frozen veg, but i did a costco trip earlier this week so the freezer is just too full, and it will take us too long to get through something like the hummus.
> 
> i'm so excited for the people earning 1000+ miles today!




I tried to stick as much as possible to non-perishables this time for the same reason. The Chunky soup is great for work or camping, so I got five on each order, the Lysol cleaning supplies I got double, same with the Glad Garbage bags and Charmin TP, so I can take some to our office.  I did get double the Green giant veggies, we go through at least one bag per meal, sometimes two when I'm trying to hide from carbs, lol.  I got the Tide Pods on both orders, as well as the Becel (I'll freeze it).  I only got one bag of apples, but I did get two boxes of oranges, one to squeeze for juice, one to eat.


----------



## kerreyn

explorer1977 said:


> Donated 8 pancake mixes and 5 cans of chunky soup to the food bank..."



What a great idea! I wish I had thought to do the same.  Next month, I'll definitely donate to the food bank - win/win.


----------



## explorer1977

Thanks Jacqueline.  When we lived in Ontario we lived in Guelph


----------



## Donald - my hero

explorer1977 said:


> Thanks Jacqueline.  When we lived in Ontario we lived in Guelph


*I grew up in the "area-ish" and we've lived in Guelph proper for almost 20 years , seriously can't believe it's been that long!*


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> I tried to stick as much as possible to non-perishables this time for the same reason. The Chunky soup is great for work or camping, so I got five on each order, the Lysol cleaning supplies I got double, same with the Glad Garbage bags and Charmin TP, so I can take some to our office.  I did get double the Green giant veggies, we go through at least one bag per meal, sometimes two when I'm trying to hide from carbs, lol.  I got the Tide Pods on both orders, as well as the Becel (I'll freeze it).  I only got one bag of apples, but I did get two boxes of oranges, one to squeeze for juice, one to eat.



It sounds like you cleaned up! I definitely won't complain, because I know we're lucky to have the Blue Friday deals over here in the West, this just wasn't the best set of offers for me. Garbage bags, TP, and laundry soap were all good miles, but I just stocked up on all 3 on Tuesday at Costco. I've had much better Blue Friday's in the past, I was just badly prepared (because I'd already filled our pantry!) for this one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Blech...Maritimers could only dream of deals like these *sigh*


----------



## buyerbrad

Just returned from Foodland:

5 x $150 giftcards = 750 miles
All purchased with my Airmiles Amex

Then spent $50 off those giftcards on the following for another 187 miles

Bought 4 Prime Chicken = 150 miles
Bought 2 Goldfish crackers = 5 miles
Bought 3 Heinz pastas = 25 miles
Spent $40 = 2 miles

937 Total Miles


----------



## hdrolfe

Just got an email to sign up for April shopping, get 10 AM when you spend $30 at each of 3 places (mine are Sobeys, Shell and Staples). I will get some for Sobeys and Shell, but i don't really shop at Staples. You can use it once a day for the month, so up to 900 bonus AM. 

*Shop:* *Spend:* *Get:*
SOBEYS $30 10 Bonus Miles
SHELL $30 10 Bonus Miles
STAPLES $30 10 Bonus Miles
*Total 
per day:* Up to 
30 Bonus Miles!

Get up to 900 Bonus Miles if you shop at all three 
Partners every day in April!


----------



## mernin

You guys are really the air miles masters!! I was pretty happy with my Blue Friday deals - spent $150 for 373 AM.  Much better than the typical 100 AM for $100 spent I would get.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys for me is buy $200 GC and get 95 miles. BUT, PC Plus sent me an offer of for every $50, get 10,000 points. I didn't receive any targeted food offers though, which is odd. I think I'll just buy the Sobeys card and keep it for next week, and jump on the PC plus points this week.  And, they have some in-store egg hunt game where you can earn points.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sparrow78 said:


> Thanks for the tip about going to shell for gift cards. I'm heading out in a bit to do my shop. I saw the deal on pancake mix but we just bought at Costco, but thanks to whomever posted I'll do it and donate!!
> 
> We've got a brownie camp coming up I need to shop for next weekend so I may just add that in today once I check the list again.



FYI you can only get the bonus on $100 at a time.  Max of 5 transactions in a day.  I totally forgot about that today when I bought $200 in Safeway GC's. Only got the 70 bonus.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Wow - some of you guys did great with over 1,000 AM!

So I spent $221 (but will be reimbursed $55 by hockey team, so spent $162 of my money) and got 710 AM today.  This included the 70 bonus at Shell -which could have been another 70 had I remembered the fine print about $100 max per transaction at Shell  and 25 for my load and go offers.  

I was happy that I had volunteered to pick up granola bars and oranges for our 3 on 3 hockey tourney this weekend and saw the bonus 40 am per case!! lucked out there.  Considering going back for more dish detergent and vegetables.

My moms a huge shoppers drug mart customer, so I'm going to buy her gcs every couple of weeks from shell to use there, that she will reimburse me for, then I can get some extra am there as well.


----------



## Sparrow78

So the shell stations here don't have Safeway cards! So lol instead I bought the MasterCard and paid the stupid activation fee. But still 70 Airmiles! Apparently some in Calgary do, so next time I go there I'll try.

Then I went to Safeway and spent $132 and got 412 Airmiles. Diapers x100 pancake mix to food bank x100 pinteys, and I do t remember what else. I skipped veggies because I just stocked up a few weeks ago. Ours was out of syrup. Might try Sobeys later and grab more diapers,,, 2 kids in diapers I go through them fast lol and the pa is were bigger than I thought so at superstore I normally pay 33.72 for 156 in this case it's 184 for 40.00 so I'm not complaining!


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys for me is buy $200 GC and get 95 miles. BUT, PC Plus sent me an offer of for every $50, get 10,000 points. I didn't receive any targeted food offers though, which is odd. I think I'll just buy the Sobeys card and keep it for next week, and jump on the PC plus points this week.  And, they have some in-store egg hunt game where you can earn points.


I got the Spend $50, get 1000 AND the Spend $100 get 1000. Which, I think are going to be stackable and I think I'll end up with 30,000 points for spending $100. Fingers crossed.
I also didn't get any targeted offers. Almost seems like it was a mistake. I want to use it first thing in the morning before they take it back!


----------



## Honeystar120608

I'm hopping on and following you guys. I thought my almost 400 am for under $300 was awesome here in NB But what the heck?? I'm so jealous right now. I need...NEED to figure out how to earn 3100 am before August without budging from budget. 
Dh and I are doing our first solo dram trip to DW (as in no kids it's a dream) and it's on a tight budget. I now have my 3100 points for a flight but would love to dbl it to get the 2nd. I dunno how with just sobeys and shell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Honeystar120608 said:


> I'm hopping on and following you guys. I thought my almost 400 am for under $300 was awesome here in NB But what the heck?? I'm so jealous right now. I need...NEED to figure out how to earn 3100 am before August without budging from budget.
> Dh and I are doing our first solo dram trip to DW (as in no kids it's a dream) and it's on a tight budget. I now have my 3100 points for a flight but would love to dbl it to get the 2nd. I dunno how with just sobeys and shell.


*Welcome aboard the Hunt, the more the merrier! It is very annoying that the offers vary so much from one part of the country to the other --- but agree that those of you who are on the east coast really get piddly offerings.*

*Keep up the hard work, don't forget to do any on-line shopping thru the Airmiles shop portal and watch for bonus days there as well.*


----------



## Honeystar120608

Oh what is this portal???


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This was in my email tonight --- mildly annoying because we have never once shopped in Rona. Oh well, i clicked thru the e-mail to activate it on the off chance we actually make it to one of the other stores. Our PC offers are all for food items and most have HUGE returns but oddly nothing we've ever bought *
**


----------



## Honeystar120608

Donald - my hero said:


> *This was in my email tonight --- mildly annoying because we have never once shopped in Rona. Oh well, i clicked thru the e-mail to activate it on the off chance we actually make it to one of the other stores. Our PC offers are all for food items and most have HUGE returns but oddly nothing we've ever bought *
> *View attachment 228636*


I was just looking at that too. It's a weird setup but basically,  spend $30  at sobeys daily and get an extra 10 am. It doesn't have to be all 3 stores. I don't have $90 daily. Nor the time to shop at the 3 locations daily lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

Honeystar120608 said:


> Oh what is this portal???


*If you go to this page you will be introduced to the wonderful world of stores that offers miles only thru their on-line presence not in the brick & mortar stores.  I never shop without first checking the list to see if it's included because it gets updated often.*
* Airmiles Shops *

*Follow the rules carefully because a few stores are a tad tricky (Amazon most notable here!)*

*We bought hubby's printer a few weeks ago when there was a 25X bonus offer coupled with a 2X miles offer from Staples and snagged over 600 AM on that one purchase.*


----------



## Honeystar120608

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you go to this page you will be introduced to the wonderful world of stores that offers miles only thru their on-line presence not in the brick & mortar stores.  I never shop without first checking the list to see if it's included because it gets updated often.*
> * Airmiles Shops *
> 
> *Follow the rules carefully because a few stores are a tad tricky (Amazon most notable here!)*
> 
> *We bought hubby's printer a few weeks ago when there was a 25X bonus offer coupled with a 2X miles offer from Staples and snagged over 600 AM on that one purchase.*



Awesome!!!!! Thanks!!! We have amazon prime too!


----------



## AngelDisney

Great to hear all your AM Hunt successes! I think I will just get one $150 GC deal from Foodland. It's just too much effort to try to use up the GC. Foodland and Sobey's deals are not so appealing lately. I am not sure whether I can use the GC to get LCBO GC successfully anymore since it really depends on the cashier. I am going to take advantage of the Shell 7x offer and get some LCBO GCs from Shell instead. The Costa coffee still gets bonus 10AM each. If I get one with the GC, do I get 70 AM extra for the coffee?

Edited:
Read the fine print over. The 7x offer only applies to base AM not bonus AM. I can save myself from the Costa Coffee!


----------



## blue888

A pretty good airmiles day yesterday. Spent $141 and got 537 airmiles.    Although I forgot about the shell promotion so I didn't get any extra that way. When does the shell 7X airmiles end?  I might need to buy some grocery gift cards for next time.


----------



## mort1331

Honeystar120608 said:


> I'm hopping on and following you guys. I thought my almost 400 am for under $300 was awesome here in NB But what the heck?? I'm so jealous right now. I need...NEED to figure out how to earn 3100 am before August without budging from budget.
> Dh and I are doing our first solo dram trip to DW (as in no kids it's a dream) and it's on a tight budget. I now have my 3100 points for a flight but would love to dbl it to get the 2nd. I dunno how with just sobeys and shell.


For a quick boost of points, if you have not done already is to apply for one of the credit cards that give you bonus sign up points. Amex has one that will give you 2000, with very low expectations. You can then cancel it after about 8-10 months.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Even though I didn't do any actual grocery shopping at Sobeys this weekend (gasp!), I did get the $200 gc/95 miles offer, and I spent $150 at Superstore so I earned $30 there, which is straight cash to that account.


----------



## blue888

Did a few surveys this morning while drinking my coffee and got 25 airmiles. yay


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

blue888 said:


> A pretty good airmiles day yesterday. Spent $141 and got 537 airmiles.    Although I forgot about the shell promotion so I didn't get any extra that way. When does the shell 7X airmiles end?  I might need to buy some grocery gift cards for next time.



I just checked the Shell website and it said they ended March 26th. 

I have ONE Shell station near me, the next time they do the offers, I think I might pop in and do the Costa coffee deal every day on the way home from work, pick up two coffees each day for DH and I. Easy way to earn at least 400 miles in one month! LOL


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Even though I didn't do any actual grocery shopping at Sobeys this weekend (gasp!), I did get the $200 gc/95 miles offer, and I spent $150 at Superstore so I earned $30 there, which is straight cash to that account.


Those PC offers I mentioned upthread turned out to be stackable. Combined with an offer for bananas and Wonderbread products, I ended up with with $70 in points on a $210 spend!!

I still have the offers too. I'm sure I could spend another $100 but maybe I should stop now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked the Shell website and it said they ended March 26th.
> 
> I have ONE Shell station near me, the next time they do the offers, I think I might pop in and do the Costa coffee deal every day on the way home from work, pick up two coffees each day for DH and I. Easy way to earn at least 400 miles in one month! LOL



After investigating these offers further, I realize they are not open to the East Coast, of course. Grrrr!

*Off-topic -I just got off the air miles chat and the rep said they have a tentative date of April 5th to lift the Cash miles redeeming ban! yay!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Those PC offers I mentioned upthread turned out to be stackable. Combined with an offer for bananas and Wonderbread products, I ended up with with $70 in points on a $210 spend!!
> 
> I still have the offers too. I'm sure I could spend another $100 but maybe I should stop now.



Nice!! That is really good! I always try to maximize both programs as they both have benefits.  I don't plan on cashing out my PC Points until the November Redeem Event they typically have before Christmas.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> After investigating these offers further, I realize they are not open to the East Coast, of course. Grrrr!
> 
> *Off-topic -I just got off the air miles chat and the rep said they have a tentative date of April 5th to lift the Cash miles redeeming ban! yay!*


*Oh i would NOT get too terribly upset over not being able to do the Costa coffee deal (if that's what you're referring to) no one single person admitted to liking that swill, eerr coffee, yeah that's it, coffee. *


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked the Shell website and it said they ended March 26th.
> 
> I have ONE Shell station near me, the next time they do the offers, I think I might pop in and do the Costa coffee deal every day on the way home from work, pick up two coffees each day for DH and I. Easy way to earn at least 400 miles in one month! LOL



For Ontario and the West, the Shell 7x offer ends on June 4, 2017 and so is the Costa Coffee offer.

I sure hope they lift the cash miles restriction on April 5. I still have the 1900 STB AM to use.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh i would NOT get too terribly upset over not being able to do the Costa coffee deal (if that's what you're referring to) no one single person admitted to liking that swill, eerr coffee, yeah that's it, coffee. *



Yup, it's aweful and I would only do it if I can get more than 10 AM!!


----------



## mort1331

So report back. Disappointed, Foodland did not let me churn the cards, so only bought the one. But with that I had to buy some food supplies for work and the work lotto. So not out money and 150am in my pocket. That will get me my 4th WDW ticket with the new discount. We will see if I keep at this or not. Very disappointing lately for everyday stuff. I applaud those who can still put up great numbers like this past week.
But I don't shop that much in those stores or area. SO keep it up those who can and it works.


----------



## kuhltiffany

So you could only buy one card at a time?  Or could not buy one card then use it to buy another?  Last time I went down and bought 5, it's not worth the hours drive if I can only get one…



mort1331 said:


> So report back. Disappointed, Foodland did not let me churn the cards, so only bought the one. But with that I had to buy some food supplies for work and the work lotto. So not out money and 150am in my pocket. That will get me my 4th WDW ticket with the new discount. We will see if I keep at this or not. Very disappointing lately for everyday stuff. I applaud those who can still put up great numbers like this past week.
> But I don't shop that much in those stores or area. SO keep it up those who can and it works.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kuhltiffany said:


> So you could only buy one card at a time?  Or could not buy one card then use it to buy another?  Last time I went down and bought 5, it's not worth the hours drive if I can only get one…



You can buy five, all in on transaction.  The points show up on the cashier's screen before you pay as well as on your receipt.

Just a note:

A change, for me anyway, from last year is that the Foodland cards (one pictured in the flyer) can be used at Sobeys (used one today) but you cannot use them at Freshco.  I was under the impression from the cashier that this was new.  I checked Sobeys giftcards today and they were still valid at Freshco, Foodland, IGA and a few others.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> So report back. Disappointed, Foodland did not let me churn the cards, so only bought the one. But with that I had to buy some food supplies for work and the work lotto. So not out money and 150am in my pocket. That will get me my 4th WDW ticket with the new discount. We will see if I keep at this or not. Very disappointing lately for everyday stuff. I applaud those who can still put up great numbers like this past week.
> But I don't shop that much in those stores or area. SO keep it up those who can and it works.



Good for you for not over buying, money in the bank is worth more than airmiles.

Do you have a Shell near you with gift cards from places you use?  That might help a bit.  I've done Foodland gc, Shell gc and earned 10am from Sobey's this week lol.  I'm also looking at doing $30 at Rexall on Monday.


----------



## buyerbrad

My Sobeys allows me to use the Foodland giftcards to purchase other giftcards.  Did our weekly grocery shop today and added a $100 Shell giftcard to our purchase as both cars are almost at empty.


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> My Sobeys allows me to use the Foodland giftcards to purchase other giftcards.  Did our weekly grocery shop today and added a $100 Shell giftcard to our purchase as both cars are almost at empty.



Ahhh, good point, I didn't do it today but I did this a few times last year.  Asked ahead of time if they were ok with it and they were.  Didn't try it today though.


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> Ahhh, good point, I didn't do it today but I did this a few times last year.  Asked ahead of time if they were ok with it and they were.  Didn't try it today though.



I tried to do that at one Sobey's and was told no with a disapproving face. Then I tried with another Sobey's and didn't ask ahead of time and it's was ok. I try to go early in the morning and find a young cashier and it always works.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One of the Foodland's we are close to and our Metro both have very clear signs at every till and with the gift cards stating that you can not buy gift cards with gift cards. The reasoning behind that is the food bank provides gift cards for purchasing fresh food. *


----------



## buyerbrad

AngelDisney said:


> I tried to do that at one Sobey's and was told no with a disapproving face. Then I tried with another Sobey's and didn't ask ahead of time and it's was ok. I try to go early in the morning and find a young cashier and it always works.


I just include it with my regular order and have never had a problem.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> So you could only buy one card at a time?  Or could not buy one card then use it to buy another?  Last time I went down and bought 5, it's not worth the hours drive if I can only get one…



I shopped at Foodland in Greely Friday and had no problem purchasing all 5 gift cards in one transaction. Got 750 AM. The Foodland in Osgoode should be the same.



Days In the Sun said:


> You can buy five, all in on transaction.  The points show up on the cashier's screen before you pay as well as on your receipt.
> 
> Just a note:
> 
> A change, for me anyway, from last year is that the Foodland cards (one pictured in the flyer) can be used at Sobeys (used one today) but you cannot use them at Freshco.  I was under the impression from the cashier that this was new.  I checked Sobeys giftcards today and they were still valid at Freshco, Foodland, IGA and a few others.



I then proceeded overland to Sobey's and used my newly purchased GC at Sobeys. Popped in to check out the new FreshCo that opened near us and used my Foodland GC there to purchase some more and had no issues using the card. I think that cashier you had was, well, "mis-informed" .

Make the trek people and pick up those cards (if you have the available cash in your bank account).  They are easy airmiles. And unlike Disney the rules of use haven't changed.


----------



## ottawamom

to the Aimiles hunt Days In The Sun. Just noticed your post count.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I shopped at Foodland in Greely Friday and had no problem purchasing all 5 gift cards in one transaction. Got 750 AM. The Foodland in Osgoode should be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I then proceeded overland to Sobey's and used my newly purchased GC at Sobeys. Popped in to check out the new FreshCo that opened near us and used my Foodland GC there to purchase some more and had no issues using the card. I think that cashier you had was, well, "mis-informed" .
> 
> Make the trek people and pick up those cards (if you have the available cash in your bank account).  They are easy airmiles. And unlike Disney the rules of use haven't changed.



lol, "unlike Disney the rules of use haven't changed".  Thanks for posting your experience. The cards I bought do not say Freshco on the back and only Foodland on the front, I asked and was told unfortunately no, they no longer work at Freshco.  Perhaps they were also going by what it says on the card.  I've never bought Foodland cards before, always buy Sobeys.

I planned on giving Freshco a try anyway, or asking Sobeys to exchange it if they don't work at Freshco.  It will be awhile before I get there though.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> to the Aimiles hunt Days In The Sun. Just noticed your post count.



Thank you, however, I've just changed IDs (ttaylorcan). I set up my id in 2005, back then I wouldn't have thought to use an alias.  With so much online fraud now, I was well over due to remove my name.


----------



## damo

Is there any way that we can start adding our locations to our posts?  I'm finding it frustrating trying to figure out if offers posted actually refer to me.

Perhaps each time you post, you just make sure you add your location at the beginning or end.

I keep seeing this Shell gift card thing and can't figure out if it applies to me or not.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Is there any way that we can start adding our locations to our posts?  I'm finding it frustrating trying to figure out if offers posted actually refer to me.
> 
> Perhaps each time you post, you just make sure you add your location at the beginning or end.
> 
> I keep seeing this Shell gift card thing and can't figure out if it applies to me or not.


It applies to at least Ontario, Did this yesterday for the 7x points. Not sure how long that promo is on for.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nothing further East than ON for the Shell offers.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

damo said:


> Is there any way that we can start adding our locations to our posts?  I'm finding it frustrating trying to figure out if offers posted actually refer to me.
> 
> Perhaps each time you post, you just make sure you add your location at the beginning or end.
> 
> I keep seeing this Shell gift card thing and can't figure out if it applies to me or not.




I posted this a couple of pages back.....

Offer valid from March 27 to June 4, 2017 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the base Mile offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account.


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you, however, I've just changed IDs (ttaylorcan). I set up my id in 2005, back then I wouldn't have thought to use an alias.  With so much online fraud now, I was well over due to remove my name.


I'd change mine-but I've been on the DIS for the full 20 years.  And I'd hate to lose my post count.  

I popped into Foodland today. I bought: 

Cup a Soup (for travelling) Buy 2 get 5 AM
Heinz Beans (new flavours!) Buy 3 get 25 AM
Frozen Prime-chicken burger/hamburgers/wings/strips Buy 2 get 75
Dempsters Bagels Buy 3 get 25 AM
All total, I spent $72.40 and got 28% savings and 283 AM  I'll be picking up the gift cards over the next few days, grabbing that extra 10 for spending 30 (and the CC AM points).


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Canadian Harmony said:


> In BC, this weekend only, Thrifty's has spend $75 to get 95AM. I'm going to ring through at least twice to get those... maybe even a third time... might be lower than $75 though, but still worth it. It doesn't say anywhere only one/card holder, just one/transaction. The cashiers are used to me breaking up my purchases, but I also make sure that if I need to buy 4 things to get 20AM (or whatever), that those are all in the same transaction too, just to up it. I'll report back with my totals!



I suck.

My DH called me as I was unloading the cart so my attention was split. By the time I realized, I had rung up $228 so I gave up. Instead of getting 4x95AM, I only got 95 with a grand total of 167 on a $300+ shop. 

Next time I won't forget and I will get more, but it's a hard lesson I have to learn. Ugh.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for posting now we won't wonder "whatever happened to ..."



Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you, however, I've just changed IDs (ttaylorcan). I set up my id in 2005, back then I wouldn't have thought to use an alias.  With so much online fraud now, I was well over due to remove my name.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> lol, "unlike Disney the rules of use haven't changed".  Thanks for posting your experience. The cards I bought do not say Freshco on the back and only Foodland on the front, I asked and was told unfortunately no, they no longer work at Freshco.  Perhaps they were also going by what it says on the card.  I've never bought Foodland cards before, always buy Sobeys.
> 
> I planned on giving Freshco a try anyway, or asking Sobeys to exchange it if they don't work at Freshco.  It will be awhile before I get there though.



Just had a look at the back of my Foodland card and you're right it doesn't say anything about FreshCo.  But the Sobey's corporate website does. Maybe they are more like Disney than I thought.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Is there any way that we can start adding our locations to our posts?  I'm finding it frustrating trying to figure out if offers posted actually refer to me.
> 
> Perhaps each time you post, you just make sure you add your location at the beginning or end.
> 
> I keep seeing this Shell gift card thing and can't figure out if it applies to me or not.



Disboards used to have a location under your name and avatar.  Not sure why they did away with it.  I found it useful at times and it certainly would be for this thread.  Everyone could always add their province to their signature and it would automatically pop up when they post.


----------



## AngelDisney

I couldn't resist and got 2 Foodland GCs of $150 each.
Then used the GC to buy 12 cans of Heinz beans for school's food drive in October (checked expiry dates). Spent $21 and got 101 AM. I know it's not much but the AM:$ is great!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So i ended up convincing hubby to make a drive to Rockwood (about 30 minutes each direction) to snag a single giftcard since the weather is perfect for a drive. I reminded him that we're heading to London next week (relax, only Ontario  ) and they have a really nice Sobeys that we can hit up for the week's groceries in the hotel room. Snapped a picture of both front of the card and the back of the thing it's attached to so you can see what stores it's good at (and to confirm that it does NOT say FreshCo) *

*I too have been a Dis-er since the infancy, but forgot my original screen name & password and until today I made that dreaded assumption that my location still showed under my Avatar! I've added it to my signature now ---*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *So i ended up convincing hubby to make a drive to Rockwood (about 30 minutes each direction) to snag a single giftcard since the weather is perfect for a drive. I reminded him that we're heading to London next week (relax, only Ontario  ) and they have a really nice Sobeys that we can hit up for the week's groceries in the hotel room. Snapped a picture of both front of the card and the back of the thing it's attached to so you can see what stores it's good at (and to confirm that it does NOT say FreshCo) *





Donald - my hero said:


> *I too have been a Dis-er since the infancy, but forgot my original screen name & password and until today I made that dreaded assumption that my location still showed under my Avatar! I've added it to my signature now ---*


 Do you do the new Sobeys? I wish we had one in the southeast end of the city, but there is nothing here. A trek even for a No Frills (or Food Basics that I never visit). 

I giggle when I think of the one board and threaded threads of the original DIS. So much fun! Still online friends with one of the originals who left in the purge.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Do you do the new Sobeys? I wish we had one in the southeast end of the city, but there is nothing here. A trek even for a No Frills (or Food Basics that I never visit).
> 
> I giggle when I think of the one board and threaded threads of the original DIS. So much fun! Still online friends with one of the originals who left in the purge.


*We've actually never shopped in the Sobeys --- drove past it a couple of times and thought "that's BIIGG" Hubby will be teaching in Sarnia for the week and there is nowhere to stay there and NOTHING for me to do so we'll stay at the south end (TownPlace Suites this trip). That means I'm close enough to walk to White Oaks and make the trek to the amazing Landmark Theatre.  I'm making another assumption here that YOU live in London  We met at Western and lived in London for a year after we were married so I'm quite quite familiar with the city and comfortable with the transit system. We're hoping that next week has some good Sobeys deals!*

*I agree about how much fun the early days were -- I'm still very close friends with a few "limey peeps"   -- a few who went thru multiple screen name changes as they dealt with repeated bannings  things have changed -- I rarely venture past the safety of the Canadian border even HERE .. some of those Dis-ers are nasty *


----------



## Debbie

LOVE the Landmark! Have a wonderful time! 
And I agree....Canadian board, and occasionally the Budget board. I should be on the Disneyland board, since I'll be there in 3 weeks.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> * I rarely venture past the safety of the Canadian border even HERE .. some of those Dis-ers are nasty *



I venture out into the other world occasionally but I do so knowing that I can come back to the safety of our Canadian board when the going gets tough! I have to agree our Canadian board is friendly/polite and respectful of others opinions.


----------



## DilEmma

I rarely go outside this thread. Sometimes I've clicked on links below. And maybe posted twice outside. But I joined Disboads for this thread specifically.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *So i ended up convincing hubby to make a drive to Rockwood (about 30 minutes each direction) to snag a single giftcard since the weather is perfect for a drive. I reminded him that we're heading to London next week (relax, only Ontario  ) and they have a really nice Sobeys that we can hit up for the week's groceries in the hotel room. Snapped a picture of both front of the card and the back of the thing it's attached to so you can see what stores it's good at (and to confirm that it does NOT say FreshCo) *
> 
> *I too have been a Dis-er since the infancy, but forgot my original screen name & password and until today I made that dreaded assumption that my location still showed under my Avatar! I've added it to my signature now ---*



15 minutes to Rockwood for me.  1 giftcard??? Sounds like you chose your husband and a peaceful marriage .   BTW, I also went to Western.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Canadian Harmony said:


> I suck.
> 
> My DH called me as I was unloading the cart so my attention was split. By the time I realized, I had rung up $228 so I gave up. Instead of getting 4x95AM, I only got 95 with a grand total of 167 on a $300+ shop.
> 
> Next time I won't forget and I will get more, but it's a hard lesson I have to learn. Ugh.



I was at Thrifty's today and they had a sign up where they post the flyer that the 95 bonus miles was only one per collector account. Which I thought was strange as I'm sure I've done it more than once in the past...

My total was just over $80 so I didn't try it. Anyone else that can report on this? I was thinking of going on Tuesday again and trying.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK slap me silly, i never actually attached the picture of the gift card!*
* *


----------



## Aladora

Debbie said:


> LOVE the Landmark! Have a wonderful time!
> And I agree....Canadian board, and occasionally the Budget board. I should be on the Disneyland board, since I'll be there in 3 weeks.



You should come and join the April 2017 thread over on the Disneyland board! We are going to be there April 17-22!


----------



## tinkerone

I know this topic has been pretty much beat to death however I'm confused with the issue so hoping for some good advice.
I booked a room only at WDW and am thinking that I should buy a ticket using Airmiles instead of paying the |$500 extra with the room. 
So if I get a 7 day ticket, did I read that I can make it a 9 day when I get there?  Can I also add on park hopper?  are these expensive options?  I also have some very old bits and pieces of old not expired tickets and wonder if I can use them to upgrade my new 7 day. 
I know this has to be a questions people are tired of but I just need to get my head around the options and if it is a good deal.  I only need one so I'm not sure if its worth the effort.
TIA


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Since I know some of you are waiting for AM to reinstate the Cash Redemption ban to use your STB miles, I received an email from AM that says you can no longer redeem your cash miles for gift cards and there is a limit to the daily redemption limit....here is the email I received from AM

*Since temporarily suspending the in-store AIR MILES
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Cash redemption option last week, we have been working diligently with many of our AIR MILES Cash Partners to reintroduce the feature. 

We are now pleased to let you know that we will be reinstating the AIR MILES Cash option for in-store purchases starting Wednesday, April 5 at 5:00 a.m. EST. 

The in-store Cash redemption policies have changed, specifically: 

• There is a new daily redemption limit of $50 (475 Cash Miles) on in-store AIR MILES Cash transactions across all Partners, per Collector Cash Account, per day. 
• AIR MILES Cash Miles can no longer be used to redeem for gift cards, prepaid credit cards or other similar items. 

Here are additional steps you can take to protect your AIR MILES Cash Account:

• Every AIR MILES Cash transaction prompts an email to inform you of the activity and also provides instructions on what to do if you were not the one who used Cash Miles in-store. Make sure your email address always stays current on your Account to ensure you receive this email notification after every Cash redemption. It is an important part of the fraud detection process. 
• You can easily "lock" your AIR MILES Cash Account, preventing all AIR MILES Cash redemptions from occurring, until you decide to "unlock" it. To lock your Cash Account, simply use your PIN on any one of our channels (airmiles.ca, our mobile AIR MILES App or our Customer Care automated phone system), and select the "lock" feature. 
• For added protection to your Account balance on airmiles.ca, you must now log in using your PIN to access your Cash and Dream balances. 

The security and protection of your Collector Account are of utmost importance to us. We ask that you continue to protect the security of your AIR MILES Account by maintaining the confidentiality of your Collector Number and PIN. 

To view your balances or update your Account information or email address, please visit airmiles.ca.*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Since I know some of you are waiting for AM to reinstate the Cash Redemption ban to use your STB miles, I received an email from AM that says you can no longer redeem your cash miles for gift cards and there is a limit to the daily redemption limit....here is the email I received from AM
> 
> *Since temporarily suspending the in-store AIR MILES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash redemption option last week, we have been working diligently with many of our AIR MILES Cash Partners to reintroduce the feature.
> 
> We are now pleased to let you know that we will be reinstating the AIR MILES Cash option for in-store purchases starting Wednesday, April 5 at 5:00 a.m. EST.
> 
> The in-store Cash redemption policies have changed, specifically:
> 
> • There is a new daily redemption limit of $50 (475 Cash Miles) on in-store AIR MILES Cash transactions across all Partners, per Collector Cash Account, per day.
> • AIR MILES Cash Miles can no longer be used to redeem for gift cards, prepaid credit cards or other similar items.
> 
> Here are additional steps you can take to protect your AIR MILES Cash Account:
> 
> • Every AIR MILES Cash transaction prompts an email to inform you of the activity and also provides instructions on what to do if you were not the one who used Cash Miles in-store. Make sure your email address always stays current on your Account to ensure you receive this email notification after every Cash redemption. It is an important part of the fraud detection process.
> • You can easily "lock" your AIR MILES Cash Account, preventing all AIR MILES Cash redemptions from occurring, until you decide to "unlock" it. To lock your Cash Account, simply use your PIN on any one of our channels (airmiles.ca, our mobile AIR MILES App or our Customer Care automated phone system), and select the "lock" feature.
> • For added protection to your Account balance on airmiles.ca, you must now log in using your PIN to access your Cash and Dream balances.
> 
> The security and protection of your Collector Account are of utmost importance to us. We ask that you continue to protect the security of your AIR MILES Account by maintaining the confidentiality of your Collector Number and PIN.
> 
> To view your balances or update your Account information or email address, please visit airmiles.ca.*


Ugh this is brutal. Maybe they should reinstate gift cards as something to purchase with dream miles then. This totally changes things for me.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Since I know some of you are waiting for AM to reinstate the Cash Redemption ban to use your STB miles, I received an email from AM that says you can no longer redeem your cash miles for gift cards and there is a limit to the daily redemption limit....here is the email I received from AM
> 
> *Since temporarily suspending the in-store AIR MILES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash redemption option last week, we have been working diligently with many of our AIR MILES Cash Partners to reintroduce the feature.
> 
> We are now pleased to let you know that we will be reinstating the AIR MILES Cash option for in-store purchases starting Wednesday, April 5 at 5:00 a.m. EST.
> 
> The in-store Cash redemption policies have changed, specifically:
> 
> • There is a new daily redemption limit of $50 (475 Cash Miles) on in-store AIR MILES Cash transactions across all Partners, per Collector Cash Account, per day.
> • AIR MILES Cash Miles can no longer be used to redeem for gift cards, prepaid credit cards or other similar items.
> 
> Here are additional steps you can take to protect your AIR MILES Cash Account:
> 
> • Every AIR MILES Cash transaction prompts an email to inform you of the activity and also provides instructions on what to do if you were not the one who used Cash Miles in-store. Make sure your email address always stays current on your Account to ensure you receive this email notification after every Cash redemption. It is an important part of the fraud detection process.
> • You can easily "lock" your AIR MILES Cash Account, preventing all AIR MILES Cash redemptions from occurring, until you decide to "unlock" it. To lock your Cash Account, simply use your PIN on any one of our channels (airmiles.ca, our mobile AIR MILES App or our Customer Care automated phone system), and select the "lock" feature.
> • For added protection to your Account balance on airmiles.ca, you must now log in using your PIN to access your Cash and Dream balances.
> 
> The security and protection of your Collector Account are of utmost importance to us. We ask that you continue to protect the security of your AIR MILES Account by maintaining the confidentiality of your Collector Number and PIN.
> 
> To view your balances or update your Account information or email address, please visit airmiles.ca.*




Why didn't I use my cash miles for gift cards earlier???


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

$50 per transaction? That sucks.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $50 per transaction? That sucks.


I know! When they have the bonus AM when you spend $100 you won't be able to get it.  Not sure why they couldn't just make it so you had to enter a pin when you paid using cash miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Maybe if we make an uproar on their facebook page they will change it. They always seem to cave to the public outcry of their program changes.


----------



## rella's fan

Grrrr, this program drives me nuts!!! Leave it alone already.  Now I have $300 of cash miles sitting there.  Pretty sure that I can't change them over to Dream, right?  Would it work if I cashed in all my cash miles into e cards from Staples and then used the Staples ecards to buy gift cards for somewhere else?


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I know this topic has been pretty much beat to death however I'm confused with the issue so hoping for some good advice.
> I booked a room only at WDW and am thinking that I should buy a ticket using Airmiles instead of paying the |$500 extra with the room.
> So if I get a 7 day ticket, did I read that I can make it a 9 day when I get there?  Can I also add on park hopper?  are these expensive options?  I also have some very old bits and pieces of old not expired tickets and wonder if I can use them to upgrade my new 7 day.
> I know this has to be a questions people are tired of but I just need to get my head around the options and if it is a good deal.  I only need one so I'm not sure if its worth the effort.
> TIA



Upgrading your AM Canadian Discount ticket is still a little uncertain. Some have reported being able to add the extra days and options once at Disney at $10/day for extra days and $55 for the Parkhopper (Canadian discount). It's usually $75US for the park hopper option. Other people have reported being quoted much more to do the upgrades.

There are a few members here who are going in the next few weeks who will try again. If you can hold out until they have reported back there may be some more definitive information for you.  I personally am hoping to be able to upgrade some AM (pre-discount) tickets to park hopper+ in May so I am also hoping for some good news.

Even the experts over on the Theme Park Strategies thread "All about tickets" are uncertain on this upgrade at this time.

I think Days in the Sun said she would report back later this week with her experience.  If you can wait a while hold on, if not the Canadian Discount on the Disney Website is great value and you'll get exactly what you need for your trip.


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Grrrr, this program drives me nuts!!! Leave it alone already.  Now I have $300 of cash miles sitting there.  Pretty sure that I can't change them over to Dream, right?  Would it work if I cashed in all my cash miles into e cards from Staples and then used the Staples ecards to buy gift cards for somewhere else?



Another easy way to use your cash miles is to use them to pay for your groceries or drugstore purchases and then take the cash you would have used to pay for those groceries and put that aside to do your "fun" stuff.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Another easy way to use your cash miles is to use them to pay for your groceries or drugstore purchases and then take the cash you would have used to pay for those groceries and put that aside to do your "fun" stuff.



This what I am planning on doing. But now I can only put aside $50 at a time instead of $100 or $150.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> Another easy way to use your cash miles is to use them to pay for your groceries or drugstore purchases and then take the cash you would have used to pay for those groceries and put that aside to do your "fun" stuff.



My problem with this is that the grocery stores I can do this at (Sobey's, Foodland) are more expensive than the store I usually use the GC I bought with my AM (FreshCo).  It's annoying.  Plus, if I want to use my AM for gas at Shell, I can't do more than $50.  My van takes more than that to fill.  Grr.  I'm really not happy with this change.  

Why they couldn't just require a pin to use the cash miles, I don't know.  That would be a big step in eliminating false usage.  I also wonder how many AM were actually stolen and how much it was just people redeeming for GC, which I'm sure they hate.


----------



## rella's fan

star72232 said:


> My problem with this is that the grocery stores I can do this at (Sobey's, Foodland) are more expensive than the store I usually use the GC I bought with my AM (FreshCo).  It's annoying.  Plus, if I want to use my AM for gas at Shell, I can't do more than $50.  My van takes more than that to fill.  Grr.  I'm really not happy with this change.
> 
> Why they couldn't just require a pin to use the cash miles, I don't know.  That would be a big step in eliminating false usage.  I also wonder how many AM were actually stolen and how much it was just people redeeming for GC, which I'm sure they hate.




I totally think they just decided they don't want people redeeming for gift cards.
Am I going to be able to use the e certificates for gift cards , does anybody know?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I went looking for e-Vouchers for Sobeys under Cash Rewards and it doesn't have the option to purchase. It just says redeem in store.


----------



## rella's fan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I went looking for e-Vouchers for Sobeys under Cash Rewards and it doesn't have the option to purchase. It just says redeem in store.



looks like Staples might be the only option, they have a pretty good variety of gift cards and it doesn't state in the fine print that you can't use the e card for gift cards


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Grrrr, this program drives me nuts!!! Leave it alone already.  Now I have $300 of cash miles sitting there.  Pretty sure that I can't change them over to Dream, right?  Would it work if I cashed in all my cash miles into e cards from Staples and then used the Staples ecards to buy gift cards for somewhere else?





rella's fan said:


> looks like Staples might be the only option, they have a pretty good variety of gift cards and it doesn't state in the fine print that you can't use the e card for gift cards



*I hate to be the bearer of super bad news (on a Monday morning to add salt to the wound!) ---and it hurts me as well because i had been  stupidly waiting for ALL of my STB miles to post before i cashed in on giftcards at Shell but this is the fine print on the Staples site. SO annoyed right now. We'll probably be cashing in for e-vouchers for Cineplex, the Bay and maybe some dining cards*

**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon *
* Rexall spend $30.00 get 50 AM valid April 3rd - 6th*


----------



## kerreyn

Just double checked the Airmiles website - park passes definitely are not included in the new pricing structure for blue/gold/onyx.


----------



## rella's fan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I hate to be the bearer of super bad news (on a Monday morning to add salt to the wound!) ---and it hurts me as well because i had been  stupidly waiting for ALL of my STB miles to post before i cashed in on giftcards at Shell but this is the fine print on the Staples site. SO annoyed right now. We'll probably be cashing in for e-vouchers for Cineplex, the Bay and maybe some dining cards*
> 
> *View attachment 229061*



But it's not a gift card, is it?  When I printed an e voucher for cineplex it was just a printout with a barcode


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> But it's not a gift card, is it?  When I printed an e voucher for cineplex it was just a printout with a barcode


*No, they are treated in the same fashion that any other gift cards are. I've redeemed for both The Bay and Cineplex and they were both accepted on-line by entering the code & PIN. I also printed them out -- I didn't want to pay the shipping for what i wanted in the Bay and i ended up with some $$ left on the cineplex one. On the websites for both of those (and Staples as well) they are referred to "e-gift cards" *

*I wish i had better news, it would make ME happier as well, but we are now SOL if we were waiting to redeem for giftcards, sorry *

**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just miscellaneous, crazy day:

I'm off tomorrow, in the park Wednesday so will check as many combinations as I can ie. adding hoppers, Park hoppers+, adding days, annual pass.  I'm working with pre 2/11 am canadian and pre-canadian am tickets.  Unfortunately won't be doing it at Disney Springs since it's not on our list to go to. From reading posts, I know it would greatly increase our odds of getting a reasonable price.  I will post as soon as I can, husband is going to remind me.

Earned 101am this morning at Rexall, spent $20 and another 18am from Metro on Oasis smoothies and personal offer, spent $9.
My mom used her Foodland gc at Freshco successfully today (Ontario)


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK slap me silly, i never actually attached the picture of the gift card!*
> *View attachment 229029 *



I wonder if this is a batch of old cards.  It mentions being able to use the card at Price Chopper - didn't they all switch over to FreshCo a few years ago?

ETA - I see there are still 3 Price Choppers in Ontario.  I still bet these are a batch of old cards, since I can't see them putting that on them now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Have a blast @Days In the Sun , enjoy the fruits of your AM hunt*

*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I wonder if this is a batch of old cards.  It mentions being able to use the card at Price Chopper - didn't they all switch over to FreshCo a few years ago?
> 
> ETA - I see there are still 3 Price Choppers in Ontario.  I still bet these are a batch of old cards, since I can't see them putting that on them now.


*Wouldn't surprise me in the least considering the size and location of this store!*


----------



## Sailormoon2

WooHoo @Days In the Sun I can't wait to hear what you accomplish.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I posted earlier....we are currently at WDW and I redeemed our Canadian resident discounted AM exchange certificates at Disney Springs when we arrived on March 26 (this was the exchange certificates I received from AM with the lower points required to buy).  We were asked for our passports and were able to add the park hopper option for $55 US, which is the discounted rate for the Canadian Resident ticket offer.  I know we had an experienced CM at Disney Springs as she knew there was a discounted PH option and had to get a supervisor to help her find it on her computer.  So if you exchange your certificates and want to add the PH option, it should only be $55.  If they tell you it is $75, ask for a supervisor because they know where it is on the computer.


----------



## Debbie

That's the same card that I picked up today. FreshCo is on the ones from before Christmas, but not on this one.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Hey everyone:
I bought Foodland gift cards on the weekend.   I noticed they did not have Fresh Co. listed on the back as others have pointed out.   I was a little worried about it.  However, I continued on as normal.   I went to Fresh Co. the next day because I like to shop there.   I handed the cashier my Foodland gift card and she ran it through no problem.   Fresh Co. is owned by Sobeys.  They still take the card even though there is no reference to the store on the back of the card anymore.


----------



## mort1331

So since AM is restricting the cash miles to $50 I started looking to see if PC had done anything yet for theirs. Not yet but a small work around that might work, from what I was told, will try in a few days when I go. You can get a PC GC then use that to purchase reg GC. As I said , have not tried yet, but will in the next day or so and let you know.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thanks for the tip of buying the gift cards at shell...then using them for groceries plus more miles.  I never thought of that.  I will have to try that as well.  There is a shell station on my way to work...might have to pick one or two up.  I'm guessing since I'm out west...That the miles at safeway will suck for the little bit again.  I seem to do well on Blue Fridays...but the rest of the time...the miles are on products I wouldn't use.  Guess we will wait and see.  Thanks for the tips!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> You can get a PC GC then use that to purchase reg GC.



What I just did last weekend at our Superstore, I purchased my groceries, and tossed in a 100.00 Gift card as well.  I had enough points for 100.00 off my groceries.  I plan to use the Visa gift cards for purchasing more tickets to either DW or Universal at our local AMA.  It seems when the airmiles dry up...I can get good offers from Superstore.  And I LOVE that I don't have to go to superstore ( which I hate since working there, the energy is there is just so negative ) I can get my points at No Frills which is just up the road or on my way home from work.  And yes...I know I had to pay the 5.95 dollar activation fee...but really that is small in comparison to a free 100.00 gift card.  I was able to rack all those points in just a few months.  They also give 5000 bonus points for gas!!!!!  Which really help to get you more points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> They also give 5000 bonus points for gas!!!!!  Which really help to get you more points.



*sigh* My car's tank isn't big enough to get the minimum spend ($40 pre-tax) so I never get to capitalize on these offers.  I do buy all of our gas there to get some PC Points though.


----------



## alohamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> They also give 5000 bonus points for gas!!!!!  Which really help to get you more points.



OMG-thank you! I didnt know this. I just started with PC points because I honestly try not to shop at the Stupidstore ever so I didnt see the point but this thread got me thinking twice. Ours in Milton is so crowded on the weekends I avoid it any way I can. I do, however, often get gas there because it happens to be on my route to other stuff.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The 5,000 points is typically a loaded targeted offer. You don't just get 5,000 points.  Their regular offer for gas is 50 points per litre...or is it per dollar?


----------



## damo

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thanks for the tip of buying the gift cards at shell...then using them for groceries plus more miles.  I never thought of that.  I will have to try that as well.  There is a shell station on my way to work...might have to pick one or two up.  I'm guessing since I'm out west...That the miles at safeway will suck for the little bit again.  I seem to do well on Blue Fridays...but the rest of the time...the miles are on products I wouldn't use.  Guess we will wait and see.  Thanks for the tips!!!!



Make sure you don't spend more than $100 at a time, since that is the limit for each transaction for airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's a bonus event happening for on-line shopping until April 14th** Airmiles Shop *
**


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I posted earlier....we are currently at WDW and I redeemed our Canadian resident discounted AM exchange certificates at Disney Springs when we arrived on March 26 (this was the exchange certificates I received from AM with the lower points required to buy).  We were asked for our passports and were able to add the park hopper option for $55 US, which is the discounted rate for the Canadian Resident ticket offer.  I know we had an experienced CM at Disney Springs as she knew there was a discounted PH option and had to get a supervisor to help her find it on her computer.  So if you exchange your certificates and want to add the PH option, it should only be $55.  If they tell you it is $75, ask for a supervisor because they know where it is on the computer.


So if I order a WDW Canadian Resident park pass of they still mail me one or is it a printed out certificate I need to exchange?  I'm thinking about ordering one however I'm not sure when I will use it so a print out might not work.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> So if I order a WDW Canadian Resident park pass of they still mail me one or is it a printed out certificate I need to exchange?  I'm thinking about ordering one however I'm not sure when I will use it so a print out might not work.



I received small green cards in the mail that needed to be exchanged at Guest Relations with proof of your Canadian residency (we used our passports) in order to get our tickets (they were automatically added to our magic bands).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I received small green cards in the mail that needed to be exchanged at Guest Relations with proof of your Canadian residency (we used our passports) in order to get our tickets (they were automatically added to our magic bands).



MIL just received an emailed exchange voucher for hers. How soon did you get these green cards?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No big standalone offers for Sobeys this week for me, but I should still hit 100 miles with product offers, plus 30 miles at Lawtons for $15 worth of cards.


----------



## NorthernGrl

I am so freaking excited, Thirty-one Gifts (I'm a consultant who uses her income for Disney) just announced an incentive for recruiting, and the 2 top prizes are $3000 and $5000 in Disney gift cards!!
I've set my goal to get that prize, and to work my airmiles to the hilt for tickets!  
My dream was to someday take all 4 of my kids on a separate trip and to experience WDW their way.  
If I can stretch it out, get AM tickets, this might start happening!  As a family of 6, we do tight budget trips.  We stay in value resorts, bring breakfast foods with us, don't buy many souvies.  I can for sure stretch that $5000!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sobey's flyer for the Atlantic provinces is up on smart canuck (guess the rest of us have to wait!) somethings i would snag would be the dare products -- buy 4 get 25 AM range from 2.49 - 4.99 each, popcorn --3.79 buy 2 get 10 AM, buy  3 hallmark cards get 15 AM (doesn't specify tha tyou can't get the cheapy ones!) Crest toothpaste -- 2/$4.00 buy 2 get 10 AM or buy 3 get 20 AM *

* Atlantic Sobeys Flyer valid April 6th - 12th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sobey's flyer for the Atlantic provinces is up on smart canuck (guess the rest of us have to wait!) somethings i would snag would be the dare products -- buy 4 get 25 AM range from 2.49 - 4.99 each, popcorn --3.79 buy 2 get 10 AM, buy  3 hallmark cards get 15 AM (doesn't specify tha tyou can't get the cheapy ones!) Crest toothpaste -- 2/$4.00 buy 2 get 10 AM or buy 3 get 20 AM *
> 
> * Atlantic Sobeys Flyer valid April 6th - 12th*



Lawton's Drugs has the card deal too, but $15/30 miles.  Looks like I'll be going there too!  It also has Highliner family pack of fish for $5.99, buy 2 get 20 miles; and OC Poultry deli meats buy 3, get 20 miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Here is my am ticket update from DHS this morning, started in line at guest services outside the park, prequalifying cm monitoring the line said I should go to the general ticket booths instead, that they could activate the Canadian voucher and they can't be changed.  Incorrect.  I said I would like to stay in line at guest services, she explained it will take longer, I said I was ok with that.  After that I had someone that knew what she was doing.  So prices:

5d am (not Canadian) pre 2/11 upgrade prices:
Add hopper : $133.33
Add 1 day: $74.55
Add hopper plus: $149.10

5d am Canadian pre 2/11 upgrade prices:
Add hopper: $55.10
Add 1 day: $11.88
Add hopper+: $75.88

Both tickets can be upgraded more than once (I plan to upgrade to an AP later in the week):

I didn't ask whether the Canadian tickets can be upgraded now (at the discount) and not used until later but I will be trying to do that with other Cdn tickets I have later in the week.  I also will confirm whether the upgraded a ticket twice to an AP will work.

That's it for now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Btw, I added hoppers to the Canadian at $55.10, and pre Canadian at $133.33.  The one I paid $133.33 I will upgrade to an AP later in the week so didn't matter how much I paid now or later.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Days In the Sun said:


> Both tickets can be upgraded more than once (I plan to upgrade to an AP later in the week)


Appreciate the feedback, just wondering why you are waiting until later in the week to upgrade to AP?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sailormoon2 said:


> Appreciate the feedback, just wondering why you are waiting until later in the week to upgrade to AP?



The pass we want had blackout dates this weekend so we can't upgrade until after we've finished those days (gold AP).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This is a Shoppers Optimum question. Every week, I get a 20x offer for each 4L of milk I buy. I always buy three for $16.98. Now, if I want to pay for the milk by redeeming points, can I still earn the 20X points in that same transaction?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone redeemed $50 in cash miles today?  Any issues?


----------



## hdrolfe

Had a quick peek at the Sobeys flyer and am wondering how they came up with the "earn over 1350 airmiles this week" because I only saw a handful. Metro wasn't much better. Rexall has a cosmetics deal, spend $50 get 100 on cosmetics. I was hoping for better.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> MIL just received an emailed exchange voucher for hers. How soon did you get these green cards?



Sorry for the delay in responding...we were spending our last day at WDW in Epcot and MK....I think I received my passes within 3 weeks of ordering...each pass was ordered separately.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Btw, I added hoppers to the Canadian at $55.10, and pre Canadian at $133.33.  The one I paid $133.33 I will upgrade to an AP later in the week so didn't matter how much I paid now or later.



Thanks for the update. Not quite the answer I was hoping for but it was the amount I originally feared it would be.  I guess we will be moving forward without Hoppers in 2018. I'll just pay OP for one day to the water park.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone redeemed $50 in cash miles today?  Any issues?


I tried $20 at Metro and was unsuccessful. My full STB cash is still there. And my account was not locked.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to agree with @hdrolfe, for Ontario, the flyers this week are a bust for AM. Sears or Children's place GC at Sobey's spend $25 get 35AM, Hershey chocolate bars etc spend $10 get 25AM. A few things at Metro for 5AM, in other words nothing! I may have to actually hunt the aisles for the AM this week not certain I want to put that much effort into it. If anyone does do the aisle search and you find something good let us know.

Good thing my credit card statement posted this week or I would have no new AM added to my account for the week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had 95 miles for Sobeys and 97 miles for Lawton's post to my account today, but they both posted in my Dream account. I must have done the transactions prior to switching my account to Cash miles. Doh!


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is a Shoppers Optimum question. Every week, I get a 20x offer for each 4L of milk I buy. I always buy three for $16.98. Now, if I want to pay for the milk by redeeming points, can I still earn the 20X points in that same transaction?



No, if you redeem points you don't earn any points on them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

star72232 said:


> No, if you redeem points you don't earn any points on them.



I thought that was the case. 

I was going to start redeeming each week $30 at a time so I can put that money I would have spent in my vacation fund. I might have to come up with a new scheme.


----------



## marchingstar

flyers in alberta look like a bust this week too. same gift card offer, and a few small miles on a few products, but overall quite little. it's feeling like safeway especially is going the route of feast or famine--either it's blue friday or nothing. ah well.

one of my favourite "earning opportunities" this week: the keg bacon wrapped scallops; 16.99 a box; buy two earn 10 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well at the moment I'm not overly impressed with this week's offers for Ontario but thought i would point out Rexall's deals in case it helps out someone else. On Sunday only they have the following event*
**
*PLUS in the actual flyer they  **possibly** have a ton of extra points on that type of product --- 2 fold clarification here, it's all their brands so if you only like name brand, no extra miles AND it's not clear what they mean by "selected types & sizes"*

*If you don't mind no-name Easter treats there's this offer*
**
*They also have an offer on Sears giftcards .. buy a $50.00 card get 40 AM *** worth noting that you can no longer double-dip with Sears by shopping on-line. Since the overhaul of their website (which now sucks!) they no longer accept gift cards for payment *


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> flyers in alberta look like a bust this week too. same gift card offer, and a few small miles on a few products, but overall quite little. it's feeling like safeway especially is going the route of feast or famine--either it's blue friday or nothing. ah well.
> 
> one of my favourite "earning opportunities" this week: the keg bacon wrapped scallops; 16.99 a box; buy two earn 10 miles.


 *Nah, our Sobey's (Ontario) has that beat by a LONG shot .... *
**

OMG i stand corrected! Check out Metro's offer


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> Not quite the answer I was hoping for but it was the amount I originally feared it would be. I guess we will be moving forward without Hoppers in 2018. I'll just pay OP for one day to the water park.



I hear you Ottawamom.  We won't be upgrading our tickets either.  We will just have to plan out our days at the parks.  We have not yet been to DW, so it will be a first trip and before the oldest graduates.....he's in Gr 10 this year.  So my window is slowly closing to get enough tickets/miles/points and savings to go.  But I'm determined....and you never underestimate the power of a determined Momma


----------



## marchingstar

i'm really grateful to the people who've posted about their experiences upgrading/trying to upgrade tickets redeemed for discounted miles. 

i'm not sure what to do right now--my account just hit 6500 miles, which means i could redeem another set of tickets. the tickets seem like a pretty decent use of miles. but it would mean a second set of hopper-free touring, and we've always hopped in the past. i'm not sure if i should redeem or just keep saving with no goal in mind. hmm.


----------



## kerreyn

Not much jumping at me from the Rexall and Sobey's flyers this week.  Considering the deals we got from Blue Friday last week, I expected as much from Sobey's.


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hear you Ottawamom.  We won't be upgrading our tickets either.  We will just have to plan out our days at the parks.  We have not yet been to DW, so it will be a first trip and before the oldest graduates.....he's in Gr 10 this year.  So my window is slowly closing to get enough tickets/miles/points and savings to go.  But I'm determined....and you never underestimate the power of a determined Momma



If you're getting the Canadian discount tickets the upgrade cost after the Canadian promotion is only $75US per ticket (still gross but way cheaper than the $133 I'm staring at because my tickets are pre Discount AM tickets). I keep telling myself they boys (now young men) have been a number of times and we don't have to hop.

edit to add: There's still a part of me that wants to go up to the ticket window and ask them if they want $90 (hopper+)per ticket (5) out of me that they need to give me the upgrade without the price increase. That's and easy $450 for the corporation at no additional cost to them. I'm there anyway, it's $450 I won't be spending in the parks if they don't let me do it. I'll just take it home.


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> i'm really grateful to the people who've posted about their experiences upgrading/trying to upgrade tickets redeemed for discounted miles.
> 
> i'm not sure what to do right now--my account just hit 6500 miles, which means i could redeem another set of tickets. the tickets seem like a pretty decent use of miles. but it would mean a second set of hopper-free touring, and we've always hopped in the past. i'm not sure if i should redeem or just keep saving with no goal in mind. hmm.



Save those miles to use on something else (airfare, hotel, car rental?). If I hadn't purchased my tickets last summer I would be purchasing direct from Disney (adding hoppers and water parks at ticket purchase time)for my 2018 trip. That is knowing what I know now about the upgrade process (it's no longer the way it was) The discounted ticket deal is amazing and the added plus that the Canadian offer tickets don't expire until 2030 is a bonus.

Purchasing the tickets through AM and then upgrading down the road has too many unknowns (adding in the current price increase, not allowing upgrades. tacking on a gate fee then not). If you don't need or want the upgrade (hoppers, water parks) or if you are using them later this year then I'd say go ahead and get them through AM now. Who knows what Disney is going to do with upgrades after the next round of price increases. I wouldn't chance it.

That's just my two (or maybe three)cents. Oh wait make it a nickel (we're Canadian afterall)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just received a flyer in the mail from American Express with details about a new program they have started called "American Express Soar into More" I haven't read it in detail but did take advantage of the easy 100 AM for simply supplying my e-mail.  *** you need to use the name, card number and e-mail address of the primary  AMEX cardholder for this to work!*** Not sure if it will work for anyone else but give it a try!*
 (It says there's a limit of 35,000 offers)
* Airmiles Soar into More bonus 100 AM*


***** This is for AMEX cardholders *****


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just received a flyer in the mail from American Express with details about a new program they have started called "American Express Soar into More" I haven't read it in detail but did take advantage of the easy 100 AM for simply supplying my e-mail.  *** you need to use the name, card number and e-mail address of the primary cardholder for this to work!*** Not sure if it will work for anyone else but give it a try!*
> (It says there's a limit of 35,000 offers)
> * Airmiles Soar into More bonus 100 AM*



Looks like you have to be an Amex card holder for this to work (at least that's the way I interpreted it). I gave up my Amex a few months ago. Darn!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Looks like you have to be an Amex card holder for this to work (at least that's the way I interpreted it). I gave up my Amex a few months ago. Darn!


*Yes, I'll edit my post to make that a bit clearer!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Looks like you have to be an Amex card holder for this to work (at least that's the way I interpreted it). I gave up my Amex a few months ago. Darn!



Same, just last month


----------



## kuhltiffany

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Same, just last month



I really kicked myself on that one, gave it up in January, forgetting it would have given us 10% off food and purchases at Universal on our February trip


----------



## Sailormoon2

kuhltiffany said:


> 10% off food and purchases at Universal


Is this automatic if you pay using an AMEX card?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Random Question:  If I purchase the current CDN deal through Disney and add on the water parks and more park hopper, will I get to keep my water park passes IF I upgrade to an AP? And if yes, would I have to go to a water park on that January trip, when I activate my AP or could I "hold on to them" until a Summer trip?


----------



## kuhltiffany

Sailormoon2 said:


> Is this automatic if you pay using an AMEX card?



I think so, I remember having to remind them sometimes though…
http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/amexbenefits/


----------



## bgula

kuhltiffany said:


> I think so, I remember having to remind them sometimes though…
> http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/amexbenefits/



Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles sent me a targeted thank-you email.
Overnight at Ripley's Aquarium.
I asked for two tickets for Sat.
I will be busy preparing snacks for my brothers memorial service but I figured maybe my son and granddaughter would enjoy this.

Join us this Saturday for an exclusive Onyx event!

AIR MILES Events (AIRMILESEvents@loyalty.com)
Hi there,
Thank you for being a loyal AIR MILES® OnyxTM Collector. As a token of appreciation, we would like to extend an invite  you and your guests to join us at and Overnight Reef Adventure Sleepover at Ripley’s Aquarium!  Tickets will be allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis.*There are only a few tickets left, so don’t wait to reserve your spot!*


Spend the evening exploring the Aquarium, participating in hands-on educational experiences and learning about the animals that call the Aquarium home. After a delicious bedtime snack, tuck into your sleeping bag for sweet dreams in the “Dangerous Lagoon” shark tunnel.


We’ve been surprising Collectors with various tokens of appreciation as our way of simply saying_, “Thanks!”_  -  we hope you’ll be able to join us!


*Details:*


*Who:* You + up to 3 Guests


*What:*  Join us for a slumber party at Ripley’s Aquarium


*Where:*   288 Bremner Boulevard, Toronto


*When:*  Saturday, April 8th 8:00 pm to 9:00 am


*RSVP:* If you are able to attend the sleepover please reply to this email as soon as possible for your best chance in securing tickets.  Tickets are available to the first 10 Onyx Collectors only or until Friday, April 7, 2017 at 9AM whichever occurs first.


What to expect:

·         Spend a night sleeping in the Dangerous Lagoon Tunnel

·         Hands-on, take home activity in the classroom

·         A late night snack and morning continental breakfast

·         Special Mascot Appearance for photos

·         Goodie bag Souvenir

·         Admission to the Aquarium for the evening and the following day


 Hope you can join us,


AIR MILES Onyx™ Team


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone is in the market for anything large-ish from Staples here's an awesome special! We snagged hubby's printer thru the last on-line bonus offer (came to just shy of 500 AM) and bought his Surface last year in store when this was on and snagged close to 1500 AM --*

***Offer valid April 8, 2017. Get 20x AIR MILES®† Reward Miles on eligible purchase(s) with a single net transaction of $100 or more, after discounts and before taxes. AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Offer valid in-store only at all participating STAPLES® locations. Exclusions include, but are not limited to, all taxes, delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps, self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees. Offer applies to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchases at a rate of 1 Mile for every $40 spent after discounts and before taxes. Maximum amount of 5,000 Miles to be awarded per transaction. Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or Bonus Offer. Reward Miles will be posted to AIR MILES Collector Account within 60 days of promotion end date. Other exclusions may apply. See Staples associate for details. 
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wish I had money as I need a new laptop...doh!


----------



## ottawamom

I just checked my Load and Go for Rexall for the coming week. They finally gave me a lot of targeted offers (non of which I need a the moment). I got the gift card $10 when you spend $30 and the spend $50 get 100AM on beauty products but no "Spend $x get XAM" for Monday to Thursday next week.

Anyone else get the one for Monday to Thursday that they usually offer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just checked my Load and Go for Rexall for the coming week. They finally gave me a lot of targeted offers (non of which I need a the moment). I got the gift card $10 when you spend $30 and the spend $50 get 100AM on beauty products but no "Spend $x get XAM" for Monday to Thursday next week.
> 
> Anyone else get the one for Monday to Thursday that they usually offer?


*yes, i did... spend $60.00 get 100 AM (far too much for one sale!) I *might* use one of my targeted offers but only if the spend X get X offer is better via coupon!*


----------



## ottawamom

Very interesting!

I was just speaking with the cashier at Rexall (went to get my sales slip coupon for next week) and I asked if she got a spend $x get XAM in her loaded items. She got a spend $30 get 60AM. These loaded coupons are becoming more like Sobey's targeted spend $x get XAM (I never get close to using those). Boo!

I'll just have to wait for the email coupon to come out early next week and use that.

On a side note I went to my local FreshCo.  Pulled out the same Foodland GC I used last week and the cashier said she didn't think they could accept it after she looked at both sides of the card.  I told her that I used it last Saturday without issue.  She swiped it twice and it worked. I think I may print off the paragraph from the Sobey's website which says where they can be used and just keep that in my wallet in case I need it in the future.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> I just checked my Load and Go for Rexall for the coming week. They finally gave me a lot of targeted offers (non of which I need a the moment). I got the gift card $10 when you spend $30 and the spend $50 get 100AM on beauty products but no "Spend $x get XAM" for Monday to Thursday next week.
> 
> Anyone else get the one for Monday to Thursday that they usually offer?




I don't know what's going on with my Load and Go - the only "offer" I got was Spend $10 and get 20 airmiles.  No offers on any individual product - WTH?!


----------



## kerreyn

On the bright side - my Blue Friday airmiles finally posted, so I've just ordered another two of the Universal Orlando 2 Day Passes!  Now we only need 2 more Universal Orlando passes and one WDW 5 day pass (once the Canadian resident sale is over).


----------



## kuhltiffany

bgula said:


> Universal Studios Hollywood



Yes, that's where I went in February?


----------



## ottawamom

ottawamom said:


> I just checked my Load and Go for Rexall for the coming week. They finally gave me a lot of targeted offers (non of which I need a the moment). I got the gift card $10 when you spend $30 and the spend $50 get 100AM on beauty products but no "Spend $x get XAM" for Monday to Thursday next week.
> 
> Anyone else get the one for Monday to Thursday that they usually offer?



Turns out I need to learn how to read. The spend $50 get 100AM is my load and go offer. I got it confused with the beauty offer that is on this weekend. So if the email coupon is spend $50 get 100AM and I can come up with enough stuff I will pretty much have my weekly quota of AM in one shopping trip.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles sent me a targeted thank-you email.
> Overnight at Ripley's Aquarium.
> I asked for two tickets for Sat.
> I will be busy preparing snacks for my brothers memorial service but I figured maybe my son and granddaughter would enjoy this.
> 
> Join us this Saturday for an exclusive Onyx event!
> 
> AIR MILES Events (AIRMILESEvents@loyalty.com)
> Hi there,
> Thank you for being a loyal AIR MILES® OnyxTM Collector. As a token of appreciation, we would like to extend an invite  you and your guests to join us at and Overnight Reef Adventure Sleepover at Ripley’s Aquarium!  Tickets will be allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis.*There are only a few tickets left, so don’t wait to reserve your spot!*
> 
> 
> Spend the evening exploring the Aquarium, participating in hands-on educational experiences and learning about the animals that call the Aquarium home. After a delicious bedtime snack, tuck into your sleeping bag for sweet dreams in the “Dangerous Lagoon” shark tunnel.
> 
> 
> We’ve been surprising Collectors with various tokens of appreciation as our way of simply saying_, “Thanks!”_  -  we hope you’ll be able to join us!
> 
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 
> *Who:* You + up to 3 Guests
> 
> 
> *What:*  Join us for a slumber party at Ripley’s Aquarium
> 
> 
> *Where:*   288 Bremner Boulevard, Toronto
> 
> 
> *When:*  Saturday, April 8th 8:00 pm to 9:00 am
> 
> 
> *RSVP:* If you are able to attend the sleepover please reply to this email as soon as possible for your best chance in securing tickets.  Tickets are available to the first 10 Onyx Collectors only or until Friday, April 7, 2017 at 9AM whichever occurs first.
> 
> 
> What to expect:
> 
> ·         Spend a night sleeping in the Dangerous Lagoon Tunnel
> 
> ·         Hands-on, take home activity in the classroom
> 
> ·         A late night snack and morning continental breakfast
> 
> ·         Special Mascot Appearance for photos
> 
> ·         Goodie bag Souvenir
> 
> ·         Admission to the Aquarium for the evening and the following day
> 
> 
> Hope you can join us,
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Onyx™ Team


What a great offer!! I wish I got that one. My ds would have loved it. I hope your son and granddaughter have a great time. I've heard it's a really nice place.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, it was a really lousy week for bonus offers -- the haven't been any posts since late Friday evening, no one detailing their hunt! We hit up a Metro last night in London and it was rather sketchy only snagged 12 miles. Let's hope everyone has good offers for an Easter treat  *

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon -- it only runs till Wednesday this week? Wonder if this week's flyer will start on Thursday due to Good Friday *
* Rexall spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid April 10th - 12th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I squeezed out 55 miles at Lawtons and 109 miles at Sobeys and on my receipt was an offer for next week: Spend $150, get 100 miles.  Hopefully there are good flyers deals on Easter candy as I have been holding out until Tuesday's flyer delivery


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I squeezed out 55 miles at Lawtons and 109 miles at Sobeys and on my receipt was an offer for next week: Spend $150, get 100 miles.  Hopefully there are good flyers deals on Easter candy as I have been holding out until Tuesday's flyer delivery


*If we're lucky our flyers get delivered Thursday -- or Friday -- or not at all --- or maybe 1/2 of them show up --- or double of a few... Get the picture?? *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

While I love getting the flyers early, I hate having to wait until Thursday morning for my PC Plus offers to load for the week.  I like having my grocery shopping strategy all ready to go asap LOL

DH dies laughing at me over this and sometimes his eyeballs roll so hard I tell them they are going to stay that way eventually LOL


----------



## bababear_50

O/T 
anyone ever been the appointed Power Of Attorney of an estate? 
I am facing complications and overwhelming anxiety right now. I went to the Royal Bank this morning and met with a few people and I think I will have them help me through this process. I know there will be a fee but good golly miss molly this stuff is involved.
Any one willing to share their advice for me?
Thanks Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

I spent $124 at Safeway yesterday, and managed to get 112 airmiles. They didn't even have the usual spend $95 get 95 airmiles.  Hopefully this week is better.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> anyone ever been the appointed Power Of Attorney of an estate?
> I am facing complications and overwhelming anxiety right now. I went to the Royal Bank this morning and met with a few people and I think I will have them help me through this process. I know there will be a fee but good golly miss molly this stuff is involved.
> Any one willing to share their advice for me?
> Thanks Hugs Mel




Mel - my DH is an attorney in Alberta.  If you have any questions, I can certainly ask him for you.

Kerrey


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> anyone ever been the appointed Power Of Attorney of an estate?
> I am facing complications and overwhelming anxiety right now. I went to the Royal Bank this morning and met with a few people and I think I will have them help me through this process. I know there will be a fee but good golly miss molly this stuff is involved.
> Any one willing to share their advice for me?
> Thanks Hugs Mel



It is a lot of work. Unless you are a details oriented, love working with numbers and tracking things down kind of person you are best to engage someone to at least steer you through the process.  In Ontario there are deadlines for filing paperwork that must be adhered to. My brother took care of my fathers estate with my sister. They are an accountant and a lawyer so they had both sides covered. 

My FIL has everything set up (re his estate) with someone who will do all the filing etc and my DH will go in and review things with him.  There are many different professionals out there who can help you through all this. You are going through enough on the personal side, engage someone to help you through the paperwork. There is likely a provision in your brothers will to pay for all such expenses out of the estate.

Good luck,


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero , I didn't post anything last weekend because for the first time in forever I didn't go AM hunting on the weekend at all.  There wasn't anything worth the trip. I'm now thinking I may go and pick up a few Sears GC at Sobey's and I'm off to Rexall for my weekly trek but it was kind of a bust weekend.

edit to add: Just got back from Rexall. Spent $50 got 212AM. I had the weekly email plus my load and go and a coupon from the cash receipt from last weekend (available regionally). Picked up a few makeup items and some milk and bread. It was a good day...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No miles for this hunter this weekend.  I only have a safeway to get miles unless I make an hour drive ( northern Alberta here ).  Just not worth it for me.  But I did get 8250 pc points this weekend.  Not my best record, but we really didn't need a lot of groceries this week.  And I did pull back a bit as hubby heard rumblings of doors closing at his work...he's worked there for 15 yrs. So this news is a little unsettling.   So just hanging tight and only getting what we need.  My pantry and freezer are pretty stocked for now.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> anyone ever been the appointed Power Of Attorney of an estate?
> I am facing complications and overwhelming anxiety right now. I went to the Royal Bank this morning and met with a few people and I think I will have them help me through this process. I know there will be a fee but good golly miss molly this stuff is involved.
> Any one willing to share their advice for me?
> Thanks Hugs Mel



My MIL passed away in November and DH was her Power of Attorney.  He finally engaged a lawyer because it was just too overwhelming.  There are so many things that need to be done that aren't obvious.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> anyone ever been the appointed Power Of Attorney of an estate?
> I am facing complications and overwhelming anxiety right now. I went to the Royal Bank this morning and met with a few people and I think I will have them help me through this process. I know there will be a fee but good golly miss molly this stuff is involved.
> Any one willing to share their advice for me?
> Thanks Hugs Mel


I work everyday  with people who have POA. Get yourself a lawyer. In the end it will be well worth the cost.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Mel - my DH is an attorney in Alberta.  If you have any questions, I can certainly ask him for you.
> 
> Kerrey





ottawamom said:


> It is a lot of work. Unless you are a details oriented, love working with numbers and tracking things down kind of person you are best to engage someone to at least steer you through the process.  In Ontario there are deadlines for filing paperwork that must be adhered to. My brother took care of my fathers estate with my sister. They are an accountant and a lawyer so they had both sides covered.
> 
> My FIL has everything set up (re his estate) with someone who will do all the filing etc and my DH will go in and review things with him.  There are many different professionals out there who can help you through all this. You are going through enough on the personal side, engage someone to help you through the paperwork. There is likely a provision in your brothers will to pay for all such expenses out of the estate.
> 
> Good luck,





damo said:


> My MIL passed away in November and DH was her Power of Attorney.  He finally engaged a lawyer because it was just too overwhelming.  There are so many things that need to be done that aren't obvious.





dancin Disney style said:


> I work everyday  with people who have POA. Get yourself a lawyer. In the end it will be well worth the cost.



Thank-you everyone,I think I was having a moment of panic...I am an excellent Educational Resource Facilitator BUT I know my limits when it comes to certain legal and financial planning. I also am not a patient person and want things done now instead of later ,,I think I am going to learn a bit about patience in this matter. This estate is just too complex and detailed for me to do it on my own. I am going to go with RBC estate planning and a lawyer.
I have been told I can access funds to pay for the estate assistance and lawyer which is a great relief to me. Tomorrow I head to the accountant to file taxes and hopefully as time goes on I will have a clearer understanding of the whole process. 
All of this is making me rethink my own plans for a Will. 
Thanks for letting me divert this thread.......now back to airmiles hunting.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50, wise choices. My fathers RBC financial planner/broker was a key resource for my brother in settling the estate.  You sound like you're on the right path. The team you have chosen will guide you through the process.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> i'm really grateful to the people who've posted about their experiences upgrading/trying to upgrade tickets redeemed for discounted miles.
> 
> i'm not sure what to do right now--my account just hit 6500 miles, which means i could redeem another set of tickets. the tickets seem like a pretty decent use of miles. but it would mean a second set of hopper-free touring, and we've always hopped in the past. i'm not sure if i should redeem or just keep saving with no goal in mind. hmm.



For our family, I am cashing in for another 5d am ticket before may 20.  As long as we can live with not hopping, the value of the ticket is currently $394 us x 1.33 exch = $524 cdn which is 17.76 cents per point. When the next increase comes, it will be worth more.  I'm expecting after May 20, the airmiles required to cash in for a 5d ticket could be around 4500 since the pre promo amount was 3950 am (someone correct me?) and disney increased the 5d ticket price 15%.

Our family has always hopped.  We see value in splitting time between epcot and dhs since we can walk between these two parks, we usually go back to the resort during the day for a break and will return to a close park in the evening to minimize crowds and transit. And while I just added hoppers to a number of tickets at the $55 cdn rate, I don't see purchasing hoppers in our future. Current Disney rate for family of 5 $79.87 x 5 = $399.37 x 1.33 exch = $531.  Just to hop. It's not in our budget.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the update. Not quite the answer I was hoping for but it was the amount I originally feared it would be.  I guess we will be moving forward without Hoppers in 2018. I'll just pay OP for one day to the water park.



Sorry it wasn't better news, I was thinking of you when I was getting the prices at guest services.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> For our family, I am cashing in for another 5d am ticket before may 20.  As long as we can live with not hopping, the value of the ticket is currently $394 us x 1.33 exch = $524 cdn which is 17.76 cents per point. When the next increase comes, it will be worth more.  I'm expecting after May 20, the airmiles required to cash in for a 5d ticket could be around 4500 since the pre promo amount was 3950 am (someone correct me?) and disney increased the 5d ticket price 15%.
> 
> Our family has always hopped.  We see value in splitting time between epcot and dhs since we can walk between these two parks, we usually go back to the resort during the day for a break and will return to a close park in the evening to minimize crowds and transit. And while I just added hoppers to a number of tickets at the $55 cdn rate, I don't see purchasing hoppers in our future. Current Disney rate for family of 5 $79.87 x 5 = $399.37 x 1.33 exch = $531.  Just to hop. It's not in our budget.



Pre Canadian discount AM 5 day was 3550AM, 7 day was 3775AM.

And your hopping cost is before any potential annual price increase is added on to your upgrade (assumes an upgrade happens before you go again)

Thanks for the info re upgrading its crazy expensive like you said.  I think we'll do 2 days at each of MK, EP, AK and one day at HS (new lands won't be open yet). Our day at HS we'll do a half day at the water park which I will pay for separately. That will free up hundreds of dollars to do something else with.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Pre Canadian discount AM 5 day was 3550AM, 7 day was 3775AM.
> 
> And your hopping cost is before any potential annual price increase is added on to your upgrade (assumes an upgrade happens before you go again)
> 
> Thanks for the info re upgrading its crazy expensive like you said.  I think we'll do 2 days at each of MK, EP, AK and one day at HS (new lands won't be open yet). Our day at HS we'll do a half day at the water park which I will pay for separately. That will free up hundreds of dollars to do something else with.



Thank you for correcting the numbers.  So 5d and 7d am ticket may be 4100 and 4300 respectively on May 21, this is just an expectation lol. And yes, I agree, the family of 5 $531 to hop is a minimum.


----------



## marchingstar

Thanks, ottawamom and Days in the Sun! You're both raising good points about what to do with these air miles! And about the added costs if we did choose to add hoppers. I think I'm going to keep saving them for now, and once the end of the Canadian sale on tickets gets closer I'll reconsider: we've always hopped, but maybe we would be okay for a couple of trips without the hoppers? We've always hopped, but we've also always only gone as 2 adults who tend to hit the parks pretty hard. It's very early still, but it looks like we might have a little peanut on the way, which would really change the way we structure our vacations. Maybe with a baby the hopper won't feel like such an important feature?


----------



## marchingstar

Oh and I'm also in the same spot as everyone--no AM-focused shopping last weekend/this week. There's just nothing worth it right now for me. I have a Rexall close, and it's usually decent (so long as we can still double up on the emailed coupons and load and go!), but I feel like I've build up a decent stock of drug store products, and I don't want to shop just for the sake of miles. Safeway isn't even offering the spend 95$/earn 95 miles, so it's just not worth a visit. I'll just wait patiently until next Blue Friday and let my pantry shelves clear out a bit at home to make space for the bulk purchases then.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> Thanks, ottawamom and Days in the Sun! You're both raising good points about what to do with these air miles! And about the added costs if we did choose to add hoppers. I think I'm going to keep saving them for now, and once the end of the Canadian sale on tickets gets closer I'll reconsider: we've always hopped, but maybe we would be okay for a couple of trips without the hoppers? We've always hopped, but we've also always only gone as 2 adults who tend to hit the parks pretty hard. It's very early still, but it looks like we might have a little peanut on the way, which would really change the way we structure our vacations. Maybe with a baby the hopper won't feel like such an important feature?



I sometimes think of Disney decisions like flavours of ice cream, there is no one best way really, just different.  Honestly, some kids are happy with one day at MK and the rest of the time at the pool.

Congrats to both of you,  enjoy your new journey in life!


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> Oh and I'm also in the same spot as everyone--no AM-focused shopping last weekend/this week. There's just nothing worth it right now for me. I have a Rexall close, and it's usually decent (so long as we can still double up on the emailed coupons and load and go!), but I feel like I've build up a decent stock of drug store products, and I don't want to shop just for the sake of miles. Safeway isn't even offering the spend 95$/earn 95 miles, so it's just not worth a visit. I'll just wait patiently until next Blue Friday and let my pantry shelves clear out a bit at home to make space for the bulk purchases then.



I double dipped this week (well triple actually but the coupon on the receipt is a regional thing). The Rexall near me has a fairly decent grocery section so I usually get milk, eggs, bread, cheese. By the time I stock up on that for my family of 5 I usually find a little something I need (cosmetics, household cleaning etc) to get me up and over the threshold.

Those days of bulk purchasing may soon be in your future.


----------



## morrik5

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you everyone,I think I was having a moment of panic...I am an excellent Educational Resource Facilitator BUT I know my limits when it comes to certain legal and financial planning. I also am not a patient person and want things done now instead of later ,,I think I am going to learn a bit about patience in this matter. This estate is just too complex and detailed for me to do it on my own. I am going to go with RBC estate planning and a lawyer.
> I have been told I can access funds to pay for the estate assistance and lawyer which is a great relief to me. Tomorrow I head to the accountant to file taxes and hopefully as time goes on I will have a clearer understanding of the whole process.
> All of this is making me rethink my own plans for a Will.
> Thanks for letting me divert this thread.......now back to airmiles hunting.
> Hugs Mel


I am assuming you are an Estate Executor vs. Power of Attorney? From working in a bank for over 25 years I know that a Power of Attorney ceases upon death. But everyone is right, the best way to go is by using a lawyer to assist and an accountant to file a final tax return IMO. Good luck, I've seen my DH go through it after taking over from his brother who wasn't able to fulfill the Executor duties.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email congratulating me for getting Gold again this year... which is weird because when I check it says I haven't gotten enough yet? Though if you add in the STB miles I am well over. Oh well! I need to keep going. Haven't been working that hard at it lately. Rexall is a bit too far and out of the way. I did hear on the radio it will be spent $50 get 100 AM on the weekend. But we'll be visiting my parent's for the weekend so not sure I'll get to any stores!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else get the Home Outfitters/ The Bay offer? Spend $50, get 100 miles until April 30th. I need new towels, yay!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get the Home Outfitters/ The Bay offer? Spend $50, get 100 miles until April 30th. I need new towels, yay!


*NO!! is this targeted or do you have a link to share? We're in London this week and I can see a Home Outfitters from my hotel window and would love some new pillows*


----------



## star72232

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email congratulating me for getting Gold again this year... which is weird because when I check it says I haven't gotten enough yet? Though if you add in the STB miles I am well over. Oh well! I need to keep going. Haven't been working that hard at it lately. Rexall is a bit too far and out of the way. I did hear on the radio it will be spent $50 get 100 AM on the weekend. But we'll be visiting my parent's for the weekend so not sure I'll get to any stores!



I got exactly the same email today.  I tried to do a chat, but it doesn't seem to be working for me right now.


----------



## pigletto

I really need to know what Disney is charging per day to add days to these airmiles tickets. I got one before the Canadian discount, and two after the Canadian discount through airmiles. They are all five day tickets.  I want to add two days to them. If I lose the discount, it isn't worth it. 

 If I won't lose the discount, I'm going to stop waiting for free dining, book at a Deluxe with a discount  and pay OOP for dining, and it will cost me the same as free dining or less.

This is all been discussed so much. Does anyone know for certain yet or does it depend on which castmember you get? I literally can not make a decision about where we are staying unless I know. 
I've read so many things my head is spinning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I really need to know what Disney is charging per day to add days to these airmiles tickets. I got one before the Canadian discount, and two after the Canadian discount through airmiles. They are all five day tickets.  I want to add two days to them. If I lose the discount, it isn't worth it.
> 
> If I won't lose the discount, I'm going to stop waiting for free dining, book at a Deluxe with a discount  and pay OOP for dining, and it will cost me the same as free dining or less.
> 
> This is all been discussed so much. Does anyone know for certain yet or does it depend on which castmember you get? I literally can not make a decision about where we are staying unless I know.
> I've read so many things my head is spinning.


*Sadly this is a case of right hand/left hand ... It really depends on who you end up dealing with on the actual day you are standing at a guest service counter. If you manage to get a CM who is "earning their ears" AND is from another country (adding a language barrier) like we did it's really confusing --that was before CDN discount!! It's not a very easy decision anymore *

*My thought? I would snag the best deal on the best resort at a discount and go OOP for dining all the way! We found it very freeing to eat what we wanted when we wanted this past trip. But that's my 2 cents.*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sadly this is a case of right hand/left hand ... It really depends on who you end up dealing with on the actual day you are standing at a guest service counter. If you manage to get a CM who is "earning their ears" AND is from another country (adding a language barrier) like we did it's really confusing --that was before CDN discount!! It's not a very easy decision anymore *
> 
> *My thought? I would snag the best deal on the best resort at a discount and go OOP for dining all the way! We found it very freeing to eat what we wanted when we wanted this past trip. But that's my 2 cents.*


Thanks 
The problem is that if we go Deluxe and OOP for dining, it really hinges on the cost of these tickets. If I get there and it's like $500 to upgrade I'm stuck. I won't pay that, and then I'm on a 10 day trip with five day tickets. Too risky. If I can't find out what the cost will be ahead of time, I'll go with free dining. I'll know that I have seven days of tickets and the cost is fixed.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto, Robo over on the Theme Parks Board "All about WDW tickets" has a great summary of what to expect.  Given that you would be upgrading after the Canadian offer is finished there is no way to know how that upgrade will be handled yet.

The one before the Canadian Discount you will be adding the incremental cost of the 2 extra days plus the price increase that went through on Feb 12. They will assign a value to your ticket of the gate price of a 5 day base ticket on Feb 11.

I don't know what they will do with the Canadian discount tickets once the discount is done. They are reasonable at the moment but the discount is still available.

I'm afraid no matter what way you cut it it is going to be $$$$$$. I have decided it's not worth it to upgrade my 7 day base (pre Feb 12, non discount) tickets to park hopper+ tickets. We will do that trip without hopping. 

Personally, I would make plans based on the worst case scenario and go from there.  You will be able to make use of those 5 day tickets later if need be.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email congratulating me for getting Gold again this year... which is weird because when I check it says I haven't gotten enough yet? Though if you add in the STB miles I am well over. Oh well! I need to keep going. Haven't been working that hard at it lately. Rexall is a bit too far and out of the way. I did hear on the radio it will be spent $50 get 100 AM on the weekend. But we'll be visiting my parent's for the weekend so not sure I'll get to any stores!



That is an email relating to your collection of AM in 2016 for your status in 2017.  I got the same email, then a few days ago I got my new ONYX cards which are good until Mar 31 2018. When you make ONYX in 2017 (calendar year) your status will be good until Mar 31 2019. For some unknown reason they wait until 3 months into the next year to "officially" assess your status for the previous year.

My STB AM are still not counting towards my ONYX for 2017. I don't know if they ever will!


----------



## bgula

Days In the Sun said:


> For our family, I am cashing in for another 5d am ticket before may 20.  As long as we can live with not hopping, the value of the ticket is currently $394 us x 1.33 exch = $524 cdn which is 17.76 cents per point. When the next increase comes, it will be worth more.  I'm expecting after May 20, the airmiles required to cash in for a 5d ticket could be around 4500 since the pre promo amount was 3950 am (someone correct me?) and disney increased the 5d ticket price 15%.
> 
> Our family has always hopped.  We see value in splitting time between epcot and dhs since we can walk between these two parks, we usually go back to the resort during the day for a break and will return to a close park in the evening to minimize crowds and transit. And while I just added hoppers to a number of tickets at the $55 cdn rate, I don't see purchasing hoppers in our future. Current Disney rate for family of 5 $79.87 x 5 = $399.37 x 1.33 exch = $531.  Just to hop. It's not in our budget.



The value of a CDN 5-day is $271.58 not $394 - that is the value of a US ticket.  The CDN tickets are not a good value if you're using them for the $ amount as they come in around 9 cents per mile whereas the US tickets we used to be able to get were around 11 cents per mile.  I'm hoping when the US tickets come back in stock they'll be offered for 4000 AM or less if they will be keeping the same ratio.  However, it is AM, so they'll probably try to screw us like with the CDN tickets.  The CDN 5-days should be worth ~2485 AM.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for finding that post @bgula, I searched and searched for it last night and just wasn't seeing it.

There is another post by Days in the Sun where she tells us about her original upgrade.  There is a breakdown the $ involved. I'll redo the calculation when my brain is awake and thinking clearly.

Edit to add the math:

5 day pre Canadian pre Feb 12 - $362.10
7 day current online - $436.65
5 day Canadian  - 271.58 (current as there was no increase)

upgrade pre Canadian ticket (436.65-362.10) = 74.55 they could possibly add $20 gate fee
upgrade Canadian discount (436.65-271.58) = 165.07

1. 165.07x2 + 74.55 = $404.69
2. 404.69 + 3x20 = $464.69

These are worst case scenarios. You might get lucky and get a more favourable amount

edit to correct gate fee


----------



## AussieAsh

Hi,
The $271.58 for the CDN 5 day pass is in US dollars.  When you convert it it comes to about $360 CDN.




ottawamom said:


> Thanks for finding that post @bgula, I searched and searched for it last night and just wasn't seeing it.
> 
> There is another post by Days in the Sun where she tells us about her original upgrade.  There is a breakdown the $ involved. I'll redo the calculation when my brain is awake and thinking clearly.
> 
> Edit to add the math:
> 
> 5 day pre Canadian pre Feb 12 - $362.10
> 7 day current online - $436.65
> 5 day Canadian  - 271.58 (current as there was no increase)
> 
> upgrade pre Canadian ticket (436.65-362.10) = 74.55 they could possibly add $40 gate fee
> upgrade Canadian discount (436.65-271.58) = 165.07
> 
> 1. 165.07x2 + 74.55 = $404.69
> 2. 404.69 + 3x40 = $524.69
> 
> These are worst case scenarios. You might get lucky and get a more favourable amount


----------



## ottawamom

AussieAsh said:


> Hi,
> The $271.58 for the CDN 5 day pass is in US dollars.  When you convert it it comes to about $360 CDN.



Sorry I wasn't very clear. 5 day Pre-Canadian discount, pre Feb 12, 2017 this ticket was purchase way back in the summer of 2016 so the price that Disney will value it at is the US price of $362.10 (includes tax)


----------



## ottawamom

Some of this weeks flyers are out. Nothing wonderful at Sobey's but Foodland has a deal worth mentioning.  Bicks pickles buy 2 get 75AM (the jars are large 750 ml). Still waiting for Rexall to come.


----------



## bgula

ottawamom said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear. 5 day Pre-Canadian discount, pre Feb 12, 2017 this ticket was purchase way back in the summer of 2016 so the price that Disney will value it at is the US price of $362.10 (includes tax)



Huh?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> The value of a CDN 5-day is $271.58 not $394 - that is the value of a US ticket.  The CDN tickets are not a good value if you're using them for the $ amount as they come in around 9 cents per mile whereas the US tickets we used to be able to get were around 11 cents per mile.  I'm hoping when the US tickets come back in stock they'll be offered for 4000 AM or less if they will be keeping the same ratio.  However, it is AM, so they'll probably try to screw us like with the CDN tickets.  The CDN 5-days should be worth ~2485 AM.



What I was trying to say is that if you buy a 5d ticket later this year, it will cost you $394.  True, I could buy the ticket right now for $271, but for me that is also good value knowing in a few weeks they will cost much more.

IMHO, it makes sense to redeem now if you know you can live with not changing the ticket ie use 2950 am instead of 4000 am, both for a 5d ticket.  If you are planning to upgrade, I agree, you may be better to wait.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sadly this is a case of right hand/left hand ... It really depends on who you end up dealing with on the actual day you are standing at a guest service counter. If you manage to get a CM who is "earning their ears" AND is from another country (adding a language barrier) like we did it's really confusing --that was before CDN discount!! It's not a very easy decision anymore *
> 
> *My thought? I would snag the best deal on the best resort at a discount and go OOP for dining all the way! We found it very freeing to eat what we wanted when we wanted this past trip. But that's my 2 cents.*



I think they are almost at the point where they are getting it right most of the time, or at least someone at each location knew what they were doing.  I was getting consistent numbers at dhs and epcot matching my expectations.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *NO!! is this targeted or do you have a link to share? We're in London this week and I can see a Home Outfitters from my hotel window and would love some new pillows*



It was an email, both DH and I each received it. It was in the "April Newsletter" from Air Miles. You need to cut the coupon and give to the cashier:


----------



## ottawamom

AussieAsh said:


> Hi,
> The $271.58 for the CDN 5 day pass is in US dollars.  When you convert it it comes to about $360 CDN.





ottawamom said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear. 5 day Pre-Canadian discount, pre Feb 12, 2017 this ticket was purchase way back in the summer of 2016 so the price that Disney will value it at is the US price of $362.10 (includes tax)





bgula said:


> Huh?



I was replying to AussieAsh's post with a clarification of value of the 5 day base ticket purchase pre Feb 12 without a Canadian discount


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It was an email, both DH and I each received it. It was in the "April Newsletter" from Air Miles. You need to cut the coupon and give to the cashier:


*Well phooey ... was all excited and wondering how i could get a print out till i looked closely ...*
**


----------



## bgula

Days In the Sun said:


> What I was trying to say is that if you buy a 5d ticket later this year, it will cost you $394.  True, I could buy the ticket right now for $271, but for me that is also good value knowing in a few weeks they will cost much more.
> 
> IMHO, it makes sense to redeem now if you know you can live with not changing the ticket ie use 2950 am instead of 4000 am, both for a 5d ticket.  If you are planning to upgrade, I agree, you may be better to wait.



OK, thanks for the clarification!  Yes, I get the tickets to use toward AP renewals, so the CDN offer ends up costing me $140 more.  Not worth it to me.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> OK, thanks for the clarification!  Yes, I get the tickets to use toward AP renewals, so the CDN offer ends up costing me $140 more.  Not worth it to me.



Completely agree for the AP, much better to wait til Canadian promo over.  BTW, I upgraded to an AP on Sunday, used an am ticket from last year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys is really good for me this week, finally!  I have a 100 miles voucher from last week for this weekend, plus the flyer has really great product offers, including my fav spend $20 on general mills snacks and get 50 miles. I should get at least 250 miles this week from Sobeys   Hopefully Lawtons will be good to me too, as I don't have any chocolate yet for Easter baskets (eek!).


----------



## Aladora

Rexall Spend $50, get 110AM coupon

Only good for Thursday April 13, 2017.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Some of this weeks flyers are out. Nothing wonderful at Sobey's but Foodland has a deal worth mentioning.  Bicks pickles buy 2 get 75AM (the jars are large 750 ml). Still waiting for Rexall to come.


I think the store where my parents live is a Foodland... I'll have to check that out! My kiddo loves pickles and I never buy them for him lol.

Are my Sobeys loaded offers good at Foodland too? Like my "spend $$ get #AM"?  perhaps I'll be bringing home groceries... better take the cooler!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AWESOME, thanks for the link to the coupon! I think there's a Rexall within a *reasonable* walk from here!! Now can i carry $50.00 worth of stuff???*

*PLUS i just got the coupon for the Bay .. woot, time to get some shopping done *

*Here's the link to the upcoming Foodland Flyer*
*Foodland flyer valid April13th-20th *


----------



## kerreyn

Aladora said:


> Rexall Spend $50, get 110AM coupon
> 
> Only good for Thursday April 13, 2017.



Thanks for the link! I was going to use the Spend $40 to get 60 airmiles coupon today to get some Cadbury Mini Eggs to send to friends in the US (their Cadbury chocolate isn't the same as ours). I'll wait until tomorrow now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I think the store where my parents live is a Foodland... I'll have to check that out! My kiddo loves pickles and I never buy them for him lol.
> 
> Are my Sobeys loaded offers good at Foodland too? Like my "spend $$ get #AM"?  perhaps I'll be bringing home groceries... better take the cooler!


*Yes your offers are good at both stores, happy shopping!*


----------



## kerreyn

Can anyone tell me what this $20 gate charge is at WDW?


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> Can anyone tell me what this $20 gate charge is at WDW?



It's a new fee added to the online prices for tickets that they add to your ticket purchase if you wait until you get to the park to buy your tickets. It's not added onto Annual Passes but all others tickets have it added.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> It's a new fee added to the online prices for tickets that they add to your ticket purchase if you wait until you get to the park to buy your tickets. It's not added onto Annual Passes but all others tickets have it added.



Okay, so if we've got the passes from airmiles, we shouldn't have to pay it?

ETA - Do you think this will be charged ($20) in addition to adding park hoppers once we're at the park?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's a bit ridiculous considering the tickets are already pricey...


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> Okay, so if we've got the passes from airmiles, we shouldn't have to pay it?
> 
> ETA - Do you think this will be charged ($20) in addition to adding park hoppers once we're at the park?



You won't pay it with your AM tickets (they are pre-ordered) Will you pay it when doing an upgrade? Unlikely, most who have reported doing upgrades haven't been charged this fee. I guess it all depends on what your CM does. Better to be aware that it's out there so that you are prepared if it's added when they do your calculation.

The fee was brought in with the last round of increases Feb 12. My guess is they are trying to get more people to buy their tickets online and save congestion at the ticket windows at the park.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> You won't pay it with your AM tickets (they are pre-ordered) Will you pay it when doing an upgrade? Unlikely, most who have reported doing upgrades haven't been charged this fee. I guess it all depends on what your CM does. Better to be aware that it's out there so that you are prepared if it's added when they do your calculation.
> 
> The fee was brought in with the last round of increases Feb 12. My guess is they are trying to get more people to buy their tickets online and save congestion at the ticket windows at the park.



Makes sense. Regardless, we're going to WDW, and I'll (FINALLY) get some Mickey ice cream bars - it's been far too long!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Thanks
> The problem is that if we go Deluxe and OOP for dining, it really hinges on the cost of these tickets. If I get there and it's like $500 to upgrade I'm stuck. I won't pay that, and then I'm on a 10 day trip with five day tickets. Too risky. If I can't find out what the cost will be ahead of time, I'll go with free dining. I'll know that I have seven days of tickets and the cost is fixed.


For me a 10 day trip with 5 day tickets is perfect. You can alternate days in the parks with days at the pool or resort hopping or DS. We have done 14 day trips with only 2 or 3 park days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Okay, so if we've got the passes from airmiles, we shouldn't have to pay it?
> 
> ETA - Do you think this will be charged ($20) in addition to adding park hoppers once we're at the park?



I think most of the time you will have to pay it if you change your ticket, right now the canadian tickets aren't being charged imho because they aren't being sold at the gate.  So in other words, if they sell the ticket you want at the gate for a higher price than online, you will have to pay the higher rate.

My experience last week, first two tickets are same cm:

5d am ticket, *non canadian* pre 2/11 ticket, adding hoppers: they bridged to 2/11, $362.10, online price on disney website $473.93, price at gate $495.23, paid $133.13, *additional gate cost $21.30
*
5d am ticket *canadian*, adding hoppers, no bridging, online price 5d $271.58, online price 5d hopper $326.69, paid $55.11,* no additional gate cost since they don't sell them at the gate, so gate cost $0
*
5d hopper, upgrading to ap, 5d hopper now valued at $495.23 (from above), gold ap $595.34, *no additional gate cost since no discount for buying online*, paid $100.11.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> For me a 10 day trip with 5 day tickets is perfect. You can alternate days in the parks with days at the pool or resort hopping or DS. We have done 14 day trips with only 2 or 3 park days.


Especially if you're at a deluxe resort - nice to have that time to enjoy it!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall shop today, spent $22, earned 141 (load and go was 80 wus $40). Husband has 60 wus $30, daughter has 100 wus $60.  

After keeping my receipts for two months now I finally figured out that the survey coupon scans for me only when the am system is down lol.  All the receipts that say "balance not available" the survey coupon is listed correctly after the total line.  Wasn't what I was expecting but at least I can stop trying to figure it out, sometimes it's going to work, sometimes not lol. 

Earned 20 am on $15 at Sobeys.  May shop at Rexall tomorrow.


----------



## Honeystar120608

So I am coming to all of you air miles gurus.
First off, I'm in NB...accumulating air miles here (and on a tight budget) is HARD. This being said, I now have over 3200 am and have enough for 1 flight in Sept to orlando return. (3100 am) Now, the question is..what is a good dollar to am ratio. I budget $500 per person return flight. I usually get it more at $400. And I'm seeing that we need to pay taxes and fees. If I remember correctly is about $200. So, I'm basically, in theory,  saving $200 per person. For 3100 am. I dunno if that is a good value or not.


----------



## Honeystar120608

A separate question to my flight question.
The biggest accumulation for am around here really is Sobeys. They also Send me an email with bonus offers. Does this mean I can use in store offers, on top of my loaded offers, on top of the offer my last receipt offered me?
And can I use an offer multiple times in a separate transaction or only once in total?


----------



## ottawamom

If you are paying $200 in taxes and your flights are 3100AM the way I like to look at the AM you are paying the equivalent of $526 for your flight (3100/95*10+200). You likely can do better paying for your flight but if you've saved the AM to use them on a flight then you are ahead everything you don't have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## ottawamom

Honeystar120608 said:


> A separate question to my flight question.
> The biggest accumulation for am around here really is Sobeys. They also Send me an email with bonus offers. Does this mean I can use in store offers, on top of my loaded offers, on top of the offer my last receipt offered me?
> And can I use an offer multiple times in a separate transaction or only once in total?



I stack coupons and loaded offers with in-store AM offers all the time. I do one transaction. Try it once and see, the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm in Nova Scotia and I stack mine every week! No issues.

I've never tried to use the offers multiple times though.


----------



## ottawamom

Loaded offers are a once and done if they are working properly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Honeystar120608 said:


> So I am coming to all of you air miles gurus.
> First off, I'm in NB...accumulating air miles here (and on a tight budget) is HARD. This being said, I now have over 3200 am and have enough for 1 flight in Sept to orlando return. (3100 am) Now, the question is..what is a good dollar to am ratio. I budget $500 per person return flight. I usually get it more at $400. And I'm seeing that we need to pay taxes and fees. If I remember correctly is about $200. So, I'm basically, in theory,  saving $200 per person. For 3100 am. I dunno if that is a good value or not.



Typically when I book flights to Miami with air miles, my taxes/fees are around $140-$160 per ticket.  But I also have a BMO World Elite Air Miles Mastercard, so I only need to use 2,325 miles to Florida (rather than the 3,100).  Not sure if that has something to do with the difference in cost.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Honeystar120608 said:


> So I am coming to all of you air miles gurus.
> First off, I'm in NB...accumulating air miles here (and on a tight budget) is HARD. This being said, I now have over 3200 am and have enough for 1 flight in Sept to orlando return. (3100 am) Now, the question is..what is a good dollar to am ratio. I budget $500 per person return flight. I usually get it more at $400. And I'm seeing that we need to pay taxes and fees. If I remember correctly is about $200. So, I'm basically, in theory,  saving $200 per person. For 3100 am. I dunno if that is a good value or not.


IMO, flights are are not a good use of AM. The exception being if you can collect say 1000+ miles per month.   For me a better use of AM is redeeming for something that costs you nothing OOP or at least a very small fee ie: under $50


----------



## DilEmma

Honeystar120608 said:


> So I am coming to all of you air miles gurus.
> First off, I'm in NB...accumulating air miles here (and on a tight budget) is HARD. This being said, I now have over 3200 am and have enough for 1 flight in Sept to orlando return. (3100 am) Now, the question is..what is a good dollar to am ratio. I budget $500 per person return flight. I usually get it more at $400. And I'm seeing that we need to pay taxes and fees. If I remember correctly is about $200. So, I'm basically, in theory,  saving $200 per person. For 3100 am. I dunno if that is a good value or not.


Personally, unless I was rolling in AirMiles I would not make this redemption. Like you said, you'd only be getting $200 value out of a minimum $310 worth of AirMiles.

Do you need a car rental while in Orlando? I've had some pretty sweet redemptions on car rentals. Perhaps you could substitute for some other cost you'd incur and allocate that savings to your airline tickets.

I believe the BMO AirMiles credit card gives 20% reduction in the amount of AirMiles required for flights. It has a 2,000 AirMiles welcome bonus that helps offset the annual fee. Though that 20% discount still doesn't give you a 10 cent per AirMile value which is what you'd get for Cash Miles redemptions.

Although this won't help with the first ticket, it will with the subsequent ones...
You could switch from Dream Miles to Cash Miles. Then use your new accumulated AirMiles to purchase groceries. And then set aside that cash for your airline tickets. It's really not extra work. Just some mental accounting.


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> I really need to know what Disney is charging per day to add days to these airmiles tickets. I got one before the Canadian discount, and two after the Canadian discount through airmiles. They are all five day tickets.  I want to add two days to them. If I lose the discount, it isn't worth it.
> 
> If I won't lose the discount, I'm going to stop waiting for free dining, book at a Deluxe with a discount  and pay OOP for dining, and it will cost me the same as free dining or less.
> 
> This is all been discussed so much. Does anyone know for certain yet or does it depend on which castmember you get? I literally can not make a decision about where we are staying unless I know.
> I've read so many things my head is spinning.


Two trips ago we still had no expiration tickets left. We booked seven nights at the Wilderness Lodge with Free Disney Dining. I only added ONE park ticket per person to that reservation and we still received free dining for our stay. Although I know the biggest expense is in purchasing that first ticket but would it offset the free Dining?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just to add for reference...
My DD and I went to WDW for March Break last month.  I live 30 minutes from YYZ but almost always fly from BUF(BUF is max 90 minutes away).  If I had used my AM for the flight it would have cost approx. 6000 miles for our two tickets plus over $400 in fees.  I purchased airfare from BUF for only $522 and used my AM for my park tickets. So if I had used my AM for flights and park tickets I would have had to redeem 12,000+ miles and spend $400+ dollars.  Instead I redeemed  under 6000 AM and spent $522. 

You could even look at it like this.  That extra $122 that I spent bought me another pair of 5 day park tickets.  That's a very good deal!


----------



## dancin Disney style

DilEmma said:


> Two trips ago we still had no expiration tickets left. We booked seven nights at the Wilderness Lodge with Free Disney Dining. I only added ONE park ticket per person to that reservation and we still received free dining for our stay. Although I know the biggest expense is in purchasing that first ticket but would it offset the free Dining?


We have done that same thing twice. I still have some of the tickets that we bought to get FD.  I think it's a good deal because the cost per person was still less than what we would have spent on food but both times we did it we stayed 12 and 13 days.  It may not be cost effective if you stay for only a week.

I think in the next year or three we will finally put those tickets to use. DH and I want to plan a couple of long weekends away and WDW is actually the easiest place to do that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> I believe the BMO AirMiles credit card gives 20% reduction in the amount of AirMiles required for flights. It has a 2,000 AirMiles welcome bonus that helps offset the annual fee. Though that 20% discount still doesn't give you a 10 cent per AirMile value which is what you'd get for Cash Miles redemptions.



BMO World and World Elite Air Miles Mastercards give you 25% off any flight, except Hawaii, Alaska and Puerto Rico.  We have the World Elite and it's awesome.

The best value for flights that we have used them for is flights that are expensive! We like to cruise out of Miami in April, and those flights are around $700-$900 for the times that we would need before and after the cruise.  To use 2,325 per flight and only pay $150 for each one is a slammin' deal.  I would only use the air miles for flights if you could save at least $400-$500 per ticket, especially if you are paying "full miles" at 3100 (Florida).

It's only $20 more to upgrade from the World card to the World Elite and you get much better perks with it.


----------



## jenilynn

ottawamom said:


> I double dipped this week (well triple actually but the coupon on the receipt is a regional thing). The Rexall near me has a fairly decent grocery section so I usually get milk, eggs, bread, cheese. By the time I stock up on that for my family of 5 I usually find a little something I need (cosmetics, household cleaning etc) to get me up and over the threshold.
> 
> Those days of bulk purchasing may soon be in your future.



I for whatever reason have not been receiving the target emails for Rexall. I googled Rexall load and go and found the website to load my bonus offers. I was able to load the spend $50 get 110 AM and print the coupon offer for today that was previously posted and use both. I spent $74.66 with tax and got 233 AM. I also went to Shell and picked up a gift card for a birthday party this weekend and got 7. Pretty successful day! They don't have the Costa coffee yet at my Shell but the lady told me that they are getting the cups in soon. 

I will be hitting The Bay this weekend to pick up new pillows and get my bonus AM's

Happy Easter and Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## DilEmma

Here is the link to the Rexall coupon for today.
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr12/AM110Coupon_04132017_ON-MB.pdf
It was on Rexall.ca main page.


----------



## Donald - my hero

jenilynn said:


> I for whatever reason have not been receiving the target emails for Rexall. I googled Rexall load and go and found the website to load my bonus offers. I was able to load the spend $50 get 110 AM and print the coupon offer for today that was previously posted and use both. I spent $74.66 with tax and got 233 AM. I also went to Shell and picked up a gift card for a birthday party this weekend and got 7. Pretty successful day! They don't have the Costa coffee yet at my Shell but the lady told me that they are getting the cups in soon.
> 
> I will be hitting The Bay this weekend to pick up new pillows and get my bonus AM's
> 
> Happy Easter and Happy shopping everyone!


*What you might need to do to trigger those e-mails is to go into your AM profile and check that you are opted in for e-mails. IF you are you might need to "un-check" the box  & then sign out of your account. Sign back in and check that box off again, sign out again and then back into your account. I've had to do this a couple of times to get my offers from Sobeys/Foodland to appear!*

*According to others who have access to the Costa crap-ee eerrr coffee, yeah that's it coffee, you're not missing anything!*


----------



## DilEmma

Honest, I'm not complaining! But....

I spent $52ish plus tax at Rexall this morning.
I stacked the get $5 off a $25 spend coupon with the $10 off coupon from last week. And I got 157 AirMiles to boot.
It's a mystery to me how Rexall can offer me $31 in discounts on items that are already an excellent price.

I've only been to Rexall six times this year. And I've only earned just over 1,000 AirMiles year to date from all sponsors. It's been a slow year for me so far. But I still love the hunt.


----------



## Aladora

jenilynn said:


> I for whatever reason have not been receiving the target emails for Rexall. I googled Rexall load and go and found the website to load my bonus offers. I was able to load the spend $50 get 110 AM and print the coupon offer for today that was previously posted and use both. I spent $74.66 with tax and got 233 AM. I also went to Shell and picked up a gift card for a birthday party this weekend and got 7. Pretty successful day! They don't have the Costa coffee yet at my Shell but the lady told me that they are getting the cups in soon.
> 
> I will be hitting The Bay this weekend to pick up new pillows and get my bonus AM's
> 
> Happy Easter and Happy shopping everyone!



I was wondering if I would be able to double dip with the Spend $50, get 100AM and the Spend $50, get 110AM today. Sounds like you were able to which gives me hope that I will as well!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

was disappointed with this weeks AM at Safeway...No bonus miles.  I guess I was just hoping that with the holiday weekend, they might put it out there to entice shoppers to come to them if they spend more $$$.  I seem to have decent PC points this week.  So I guess they will get my business this week.  Also hoping to hit up a Rexall when we go to visit the daughter ( no Rexall here in  Grande Prairie Ab )  So hoping to get a few miles from them this weekend.  I'm sooooo close to another 5 WDW ticket.  Only have 715 miles to collect.


----------



## DilEmma

Aladora said:


> I was wondering if I would be able to double dip with the Spend $50, get 100AM and the Spend $50, get 110AM today. Sounds like you were able to which gives me hope that I will as well!


Oh no! I did not have any load and go offer. Just the spend $50 get 110 AirMiles. Plus the two cash off coupons.

*Edit to add*:
The spend $50 get 110 Air Miles is only good for today.
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr12/AM110Coupon_04132017_ON-MB.pdf
This spend $50 get 100 Air Miles is only good for this weekend http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr13/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_TB.html


----------



## Aladora

DilEmma said:


> Oh no! I did not have any load and go offer. Just the spend $50 get 110 AirMiles. Plus the two cash off coupons.



Boooooo! 

I have not had any L&G offers for such a long time that I forgot about checking the app. I happened to look at it today and the S$50, G100AM was there, expiring today!


----------



## DilEmma

*Load & Go question*
Now that some of you've had Load & Go for a bit, should the rest of us be trying to get it as well? I feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## jenilynn

DilEmma said:


> *Load & Go question*
> Now that some of you've had Load & Go for a bit, should the rest of us be trying to get it as well? I feel like I'm missing out on something.




I just went to https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login and entered my airmiles number and my offers were there! Try that =)


----------



## DilEmma

jenilynn said:


> I just went to https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login and entered my airmiles number and my offers were there! Try that =)


Thanks! I didn't know where to register.
Though I do recall some glitches/quirks mentioned on this thread. Is Load&Go better than no Load&Go?


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> was disappointed with this weeks AM at Safeway...No bonus miles.  I guess I was just hoping that with the holiday weekend, they might put it out there to entice shoppers to come to them if they spend more $$$.  I seem to have decent PC points this week.  So I guess they will get my business this week.  Also hoping to hit up a Rexall when we go to visit the daughter ( no Rexall here in  Grande Prairie Ab )  So hoping to get a few miles from them this weekend.  I'm sooooo close to another 5 WDW ticket.  Only have 715 miles to collect.


If I read this correct, you are waiting till you have the extra 715am till you cash in for 5 tickets. While that is great, my words of caution are this. Cash in the 4 you have now,,today, right now. With AM they could change the amounts needed any time and then your father away. I always cash in when I have enough for one and then work on the next. This way if they do change, then your only out the one ticket.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Debbie

Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> If I read this correct, you are waiting till you have the extra 715am till you cash in for 5 tickets. While that is great, my words of caution are this. Cash in the 4 you have now,,today, right now. With AM they could change the amounts needed any time and then your father away. I always cash in when I have enough for one and then work on the next. This way if they do change, then your only out the one ticket.
> My 2 cents.


 
OMG...thank god it's Friday!!!  No I only need that for another ticket lol.  I have one...but this will give me two.  Not what we need for our family of 4...but it helps to get it on sale


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aladora said:


> Boooooo!
> 
> I have not had any L&G offers for such a long time that I forgot about checking the app. I happened to look at it today and the S$50, G100AM was there, expiring today!



It is near impossible to get every deal, I think of the number I'd miss if it wasn't for this thread!  You'll get the next one!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Debbie said:


> Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM



I see these are starting from $1.99?  This is very tempting, so spent $4, get 75am?  Travelling this weekend, may have to find a Foodland lol.

Did Sobeys spent $40 12am, Rexall spent $40 224am (coupon, L&G and personal offers).


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM



I'll be going Saturday, hopefully the pickles aren't too expensive! Too bad we don't like the relish, I only use it on occasion to make tartar sauce.  That is a nice haul though! 

Stopped at Rexall and spent $55 before taxes, got the 110 and a Load N Go offer on sunscreen. My bigger offer was to spend $80 and I just didn't need anything else. I did find my mom a sugar free easter bunny! so Woo hoo for that!


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM



Pickles I didn't need but if it includes relishes, well, those I do need. Roadtrip Saturday. I will have another look at their flyer now that I'm committed to going. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DilEmma

Debbie said:


> Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM


Sweet!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Ran into Foodland today to pick  up the pickles, and some preordered dinner rolls for the family dinner tomorrow. I discovered that the pickles included the relishes. So sweet and dill relish on the shelves in the basement. I'll probably pick up a couple more on Saturday. Spent $40 and got 300+ AM


Oh my I missed that,thanks for posting hon.
I am out of both pickles and relish and I love pickled beets too. Going to make a little road trip to Foodland this weekend.
Happy Easter Everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> I see these are starting from $1.99?  This is very tempting, so spent $4, get 75am?  Travelling this weekend, may have to find a Foodland lol.
> 
> Did Sobeys spent $40 12am, Rexall spent $40 224am (coupon, L&G and personal offers).


Wow that is a great deal, hope they dont have limits. This is a great item for the food bank, as it after applying the AM is reallly only 50cents.


----------



## Debbie

The sweet relish was $1.99, and dill relish was $2.49. Pickles ran $2.99-$3.49. I didn't get pickled beets, but likely will on my next run.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Pickles I didn't need but if it includes relishes, well, those I do need. Roadtrip Saturday. I will have another look at their flyer now that I'm committed to going. Thanks for the heads up!


I bought some of the Carl Buddig meats for sandwiches, too. They were on sale for $.99 and buy 2 get 5 Miles. On top of that, Checkout 51 had a buy 5, get $1.00. 

So, for $7.92, I got 20 AM and $1.00 back.


----------



## ottawamom

I couldn't wait for Saturday. It was a lovely evening so my DH and I ran out to the Foodland. They had a limit at this store of 6 pickle items per day so that everyone would have a chance to get some.  Apparently my DH loves pickled beets (30 years of marriage, I did not know this). Picked up some relish and pickles (pickled peppers if anyone is interested in those) spent $47 in all and came away with 247AM.  Not a bad evening and the sunset on our way home was glorious.


----------



## mernin

Just got my bonus 2000am for signing up for the bmo world elite mastercard so that brought me over enough am for another 5 day WDW adult ticket.  Wonder if I can manage another 2300am before the end of the promo to get a kids ticket too!


----------



## watsonslte

New here and to Airmiles. I read it could take up to 120 days for the points to load on your card. Is this how long it normally takes? The Canadian ticket deal will be over by then. So does anyone know how many points it takes without the Canadian deal for a 7 day ticket? Thanks!


----------



## Aladora

Days In the Sun said:


> It is near impossible to get every deal, I think of the number I'd miss if it wasn't for this thread!  You'll get the next one!



I popped into Rexall after picking the boy up at school. Spent $65, got 217AM including both the coupon and load and go offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

watsonslte said:


> New here and to Airmiles. I read it could take up to 120 days for the points to load on your card. Is this how long it normally takes? The Canadian ticket deal will be over by then. So does anyone know how many points it takes without the Canadian deal for a 7 day ticket? Thanks!


*HI! You have picked the BEST thread to join the DISBoards for (a little personal bias here  ) You will find answers to questions you didn't even think to ask yet posted here. *

*The statement that miles can take 120 days to post is for certain bonus events -- not the standard practice. From my experience the fastest to post are Rexall (usually within 24 hours) followed by Sobeys --7 -10 days, Metro is hit & miss but usually within 3 weeks, Staples also within 2 weeks. If you have either of the Airmiles credit cards (AMEX and BMO Mastercard) those post once a month on your billing date. Any on-line shopping miles show up fairly quickly as well. I have an excel worksheet that i use to track my miles & keep all of my receipts on my desk until the miles have posted. *

*The current "cost" for an adult 7 day ticket is 3,250 miles*
*The "cost" in June (before the discount) for a 5 day ticket was 3,550 miles (not sure about the 7 day pass) *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We couldn't pass up such a great deal so we pulled up Google map, found the closest Foodland to our hotel ... bought the last 2 jars of relish --- spent $3.98 and snagged the 75 AM *


----------



## kerreyn

I have a question about the Hudson's Bay coupon. I see it expires on the 30th, but does anyone know the date it took effect? DH and I were at the bay last weekend, he bought two suits and I bought a couple of blouses. I forgot my HBC Rewards card, so they said to keep the receipt and bring it back with the card to get credited for the purchases. I wonder if they'd allow the current coupon too.  Might be worth a try.


----------



## ottawamom

Before the Canadian discount a 7 day base ticket was 3775AM (adult)


----------



## ottawamom

Not that it's news to most of you here but I think I may need and intervention. I am thinking of going back to Foodland and picking up more of those relishes next week. I think I may be seriously addicted to AM collecting 

@mort1331 , the relish deal is one for you. They are paying you to pick it up. 1.99x2 get 75AM


----------



## juniorbugman

First time poster here - did you know that some Foodlands are open today?  I know that the Whitby store is open as well as the store in Haliburton
Judy (Ajax)


----------



## Days In the Sun

80 jars of relish for a 5 day ticket  = $159.20 for a 5 day ticket. Canadian.  $119.70 USD.
The west gets Blue Friday, we get pickles.

Couldn't resist posting this lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aladora said:


> I popped into Rexall after picking the boy up at school. Spent $65, got 217AM including both the coupon and load and go offer.



Awesome.  Mine are posted from yesterday, got to love Rexall!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> 80 jars of relish for a 5 day ticket  = $159.20 for a 5 day ticket. Canadian.  $119.70 USD.
> The west gets Blue Friday, we get pickles.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting this lol.


Not so crazy....IMO.   I was considering paying OOP for a park ticket for my DD for a trip she might be taking in the summer with a friend. I might need the AM that I currently have for our Xmas trip. If I could find 80 jars of relish I get the ticket for my DD for VERY cheap and the relish would go to the food bank. Sounds like a win win. 

I ventured out to RExall last night and spent $80.70 and earned 235 AM. Which have already posted. I could have had another  15 or 20 but a couple of items I bought scanned at a lower price than I expected  which was bellow a spend X get X miles on those items. It was a long day at work and I just couldn't be bothered  dealing with it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I have a question about the Hudson's Bay coupon. I see it expires on the 30th, but does anyone know the date it took effect? DH and I were at the bay last weekend, he bought two suits and I bought a couple of blouses. I forgot my HBC Rewards card, so they said to keep the receipt and bring it back with the card to get credited for the purchases. I wonder if they'd allow the current coupon too.  Might be worth a try.


*I have no answer for this question other than the date on my e-mail which is April 12th. Now will they actually let us USE it? That will depend on the clerk you get but i wouldn't get my hopes up because i know that all of the promotions for the Bay (directly from the Bay) usually have some sticky conditions about retroactive use. Worse they can say is no, so why not just try?*


----------



## Debbie

Woo-hoo! I just checked my AM account and I got a 1000 point bonus from Foodland from a few weeks ago. Moved me from 831 to 1865 Love those jumps!  
DH was reading the Foodland ad and asked about sweet pickles. I only like dill so that's what I bought. Apparently my arm is being twisted to go back and buy sweet pickles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm so jealous of all these amazing air miles offers!  We could only wish to get half of these on the East Coast!


----------



## watsonslte

Thanks for the welcome and reply! I guess I should've asked how long it takes for the Foodland points to load. I've kind of jumped on this pickle train and don't want to get caught with not being able to use them on the Discounted Canadian tickets!!


----------



## disneybound08

I understand the advice about cashing in miles for tickets as soon as you have enough for one ticket (in case number of miles required increases) but do the tickets have an expiry date? I had heard that newer tickets will need to be used within a certain time frame.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have no answer for this question other than the date on my e-mail which is April 12th. Now will they actually let us USE it? That will depend on the clerk you get but i wouldn't get my hopes up because i know that all of the promotions for the Bay (directly from the Bay) usually have some sticky conditions about retroactive use. Worse they can say is no, so why not just try?*



I used it yesterday with my purchase.  I will let everyone know if it shows up.  The normal points transferred...not sure how long it will take for the 100 points.  I never trust those things.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

thanks for the information about the pickles AM deal at Foodland...I had never heard of a Foodland before so I searched and found one near me....online it said it would be open today so I drove over and there is a big sign on the door that said they are closed.  There were a lot of people going to the door...so I wonder if they had planned to be open but were forced to close due to it being a stat holiday....I will try tomorrow morning to see if they have any pickles left...I also like the idea of buying and donating to the local food bank.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have found in the past, The Bay posts the bonus miles within reasonable times.


----------



## ottawamom

watsonslte said:


> Thanks for the welcome and reply! I guess I should've asked how long it takes for the Foodland points to load. I've kind of jumped on this pickle train and don't want to get caught with not being able to use them on the Discounted Canadian tickets!!



Pickles purchased before the close of business Saturday the 15th should be posted to your account by Thursday/Friday the 20/21. Depending on where your store is it might be an additional week. Mine are always the Thursday after the week I buy them.  Sobey's and Foodland collect all AM Sunday-Saturday and post them the following week (usually)


----------



## marchingstar

aw shucks, I love pickles! I wish we had Foodland out here in AB--I'd happily bring home a nice little pile of pickled goodness.

(of course not complaining too much, because Blue Friday's are a nice haul for miles too) Happy hunting, ON friends!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Sobeys miles haven't posted from last weekend yet. They are typically every Thursday as well.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Not that it's news to most of you here but I think I may need and intervention. I am thinking of going back to Foodland and picking up more of those relishes next week. I think I may be seriously addicted to AM collecting
> 
> @mort1331 , the relish deal is one for you. They are paying you to pick it up. 1.99x2 get 75AM


My wife has already threatened me if I bring home a skid, I will be sleeping on the skid. But yes I plan on picking up a few and making donations to the food bank with them.


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> 80 jars of relish for a 5 day ticket  = $159.20 for a 5 day ticket. Canadian.  $119.70 USD.
> The west gets Blue Friday, we get pickles.
> 
> Couldn't resist posting this lol.


That is soooo tempting, where can I hide the jars.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> My wife has already threatened me if I bring home a skid, I will be sleeping on the skid. But yes I plan on picking up a few and making donations to the food bank with them.



I am planning to donate as well.


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up
4 jars pickles
2 jars hotdog relish
1 jar beets
1 jar of banana hot peppers
approx cost 24.00
total airmiles= 300
happy shopping everyone
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm off to get more pickles/relish tomorrow. One of the two stores near me received a shipment today so they will be fully stocked tomorrow.

Edit to add: They weren't!


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> I used it yesterday with my purchase.  I will let everyone know if it shows up.  The normal points transferred...not sure how long it will take for the 100 points.  I never trust those things.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have found in the past, The Bay posts the bonus miles within reasonable times.



*I have used these coupons for the Bay before with no problem, the question I was trying to answer for @kerreyn (correct me if I'm wrong here ...) is can the coupon be applied to a previous purchase.*

*I have just opened an e-mail with this goodie in it but when i click on the link to "learn more" it takes me to the flyer with no further reference?? This will be their attempt to fix the last blunder when the cash mile programme was down*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> That is soooo tempting, where can I hide the jars.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone on the east coast ever seen these bonus miles offers for spending cash miles?  I've never seen these before....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just wanted to give an update on my Foodland experience today....We went just after opening and most of the shelves for the Bicks buy 2 get 75 AM were cleared out.  I talked to the manager who advised that someone came in on Thursday and cleaned them out of all their relish and most of their pickles - he said he had ordered 40 cases and has only limited stock left so he is only putting some on the shelves and as they sell he will replenish.  Also, as a result of the person cleaning them out, they now have a limit of 4 pickles/relish etc per person and they will more than likely be putting limits on these types of promotions in the future to prevent people from coming and cleaning them out.  He understood about the AM and WDW tickets as well.  I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that limits may be coming in the future.


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just wanted to give an update on my Foodland experience today....We went just after opening and most of the shelves for the Bicks buy 2 get 75 AM were cleared out.  I talked to the manager who advised that someone came in on Thursday and cleaned them out of all their relish and most of their pickles - he said he had ordered 40 cases and has only limited stock left so he is only putting some on the shelves and as they sell he will replenish.  Also, as a result of the person cleaning them out, they now have a limit of 4 pickles/relish etc per person and they will more than likely be putting limits on these types of promotions in the future to prevent people from coming and cleaning them out.  He understood about the AM and WDW tickets as well.  I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that limits may be coming in the future.


I'm not surprised. This wouldn't have happened if people had approached the store manager and ordered in a couple of cases to be picked up early in the week. I'm pretty sure that the managers would have obliged because then everyone would have been happy.


----------



## blue888

I notice I've got a spend $50 get 100 airmiles rexall in my offers. That is the best one I've seen for rexall in the west recently.

I'm laughing at the pickles, lol.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I picked up
> 4 jars pickles
> 2 jars hotdog relish
> 1 jar beets
> 1 jar of banana hot peppers
> approx cost 24.00
> total airmiles= 300
> happy shopping everyone
> Hugs Mel



Mel, thanks for posting this. I was considering getting a ton of relish and donating it BUT I realized I actually need and will use a similar quantity to your purchase.
It pushed me to head out to the Rockwood location and I bought almost the same combo (they had sauerkraut too so I bought one of those) 
One thing I did see is that a few jars of banana peppers had a 50cent off coupon attached so I used two of those and left the rest. 
Just an fyi, keep your eyes open everyone.

I sat in my car and thought about going back in but decided against it. Now that I am home I am kind of kicking myself!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have used these coupons for the Bay before with no problem, the question I was trying to answer for @kerreyn (correct me if I'm wrong here ...) is can the coupon be applied to a previous purchase.*
> 
> *I have just opened an e-mail with this goodie in it but when i click on the link to "learn more" it takes me to the flyer with no further reference?? This will be their attempt to fix the last blunder when the cash mile programme was down*
> *View attachment 231504*



Thanks for posting! I will try to use some of the STB miles!!


----------



## ottawamom

One of the Foodlands I went to had a sign with limits (6 jars) (so I went two separate days). The other Foodland did not have limits and we only got two pickles there. Definitely the people doing the clean-out of stock may well ruin these good deals for the rest of us (or the stores get smart and just put a daily limit on it)


----------



## dancin Disney style

OK....not sure if I fall into the 'shelf clearing' category or not. LOL

I had an errand to run this morning and decided to make two big detours which got me to two different Foodland stores.  The first store the shelves were already empty at about 9:30am, except for a couple of jars of pickles.  It wasn't me! I had to ask if they had any relish in the back which they did but it was going to take a while for them to get it as the truck had just arrived.  They only let me have 4 jars of any item.  I got some pickles, and a couple of different relishes. All of which we will eat. Then went on to my errand and after that a second Foodland.  I got to the second store around 11:30am and they were well stocked with everything except the $1.99 sweet relish.  Another customer was furiously loading her cart with all different kinds of pickles(I was tempted to ask her if she was from this thread) and then she asked a staff member if they had the sweet relish.  He said yes and brought out a case.  I then take two from the case and ask him if there is more and would they consider giving me a whole case. He said yes.  Brings it out and then we chat a little as he mentioned what a great deal the AM on that item is.  I proceed to tell him that I'm making the purchase for the food bank and any chance of getting a second case????  He laughs and says 'sure'. 

So in total I got 38 jars of relishes and pickles. Spent $86.40 and earned 1527 AM.  I will be keeping 8 items and the rest will go to the food bank on Monday. 

Am I crazy if I consider going back on Monday?


----------



## blue888

dancin Disney style said:


> OK....not sure if I fall into the 'shelf clearing' category or not. LOL
> 
> I had an errand to run this morning and decided to make two big detours which got me to two different Foodland stores.  The first store the shelves were already empty at about 9:30am, except for a couple of jars of pickles.  It wasn't me! I had to ask if they had any relish in the back which they did but it was going to take a while for them to get it as the truck had just arrived.  They only let me have 4 jars of any item.  I got some pickles, and a couple of different relishes. All of which we will eat. Then went on to my errand and after that a second Foodland.  I got to the second store around 11:30am and they were well stocked with everything except the $1.99 sweet relish.  Another customer was furiously loading her cart with all different kinds of pickles(I was tempted to ask her if she was from this thread) and then she asked a staff member if they had the sweet relish.  He said yes and brought out a case.  I then take two from the case and ask him if there is more and would they consider giving me a whole case. He said yes.  Brings it out and then we chat a little as he mentioned what a great deal the AM on that item is.  I proceed to tell him that I'm making the purchase for the food bank and any chance of getting a second case????  He laughs and says 'sure'.
> 
> So in total I got 38 jars of relishes and pickles. Spent $86.40 and earned 1527 AM.  I will be keeping 8 items and the rest will go to the food bank on Monday.
> 
> Am I crazy if I consider going back on Monday?



That is a great idea to give them to the foodbank!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> OK....not sure if I fall into the 'shelf clearing' category or not. LOL
> 
> I had an errand to run this morning and decided to make two big detours which got me to two different Foodland stores.  The first store the shelves were already empty at about 9:30am, except for a couple of jars of pickles.  It wasn't me! I had to ask if they had any relish in the back which they did but it was going to take a while for them to get it as the truck had just arrived.  They only let me have 4 jars of any item.  I got some pickles, and a couple of different relishes. All of which we will eat. Then went on to my errand and after that a second Foodland.  I got to the second store around 11:30am and they were well stocked with everything except the $1.99 sweet relish.  Another customer was furiously loading her cart with all different kinds of pickles(I was tempted to ask her if she was from this thread) and then she asked a staff member if they had the sweet relish.  He said yes and brought out a case.  I then take two from the case and ask him if there is more and would they consider giving me a whole case. He said yes.  Brings it out and then we chat a little as he mentioned what a great deal the AM on that item is.  I proceed to tell him that I'm making the purchase for the food bank and any chance of getting a second case????  He laughs and says 'sure'.
> 
> So in total I got 38 jars of relishes and pickles. Spent $86.40 and earned 1527 AM.  I will be keeping 8 items and the rest will go to the food bank on Monday.
> 
> Am I crazy if I consider going back on Monday?



You are lucky that the store was not limiting your purchase.  I think that is great that they let you buy 2 cases and that you are donating them to a food bank especially with summer just around the corner...the manager at the store I went to (our first visit to this Foodland and it won't be our last, it is a small store, perfect for my senior mother and very clean) said that he hopes there will be more on the truck on Tuesday...he told me to call first before driving over and he would let me know if there was any relish in their shipment (relish was on my list for this week so the AM deal would be great).


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I then take two from the case and ask him if there is more and would they consider giving me a whole case. He said yes.  Brings it out and then we chat a little as he mentioned what a great deal the AM on that item is.  I proceed to tell him that I'm making the purchase for the food bank and any chance of getting a second case????  He laughs and says 'sure'.


 Love this. How many are in a case? I, too, was thinking of buying for the foodbank. With summer around the corner, I'm sure that they will be used.


----------



## DizzyDis

Good to note about calling ahead to the store and pre-ordering a case. I tend to stock up for some of the Campbell's soups offers (we eat a lot of it and my husband really likes the boxed soup or lunch at work) but have never thought about calling ahead. Congrats to all who were able to stock up for either their and/or food bank benefits! Hope we have a similar fabulous deal here before too long!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Love this. How many are in a case? I, too, was thinking of buying for the foodbank. With summer around the corner, I'm sure that they will be used.


12 in a case. 

Funny, in my house I'm the only who uses relish but  I like a fair amount on burgers or whatever.  I figure the jars I'm keeping for myself will only last until mid fall.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> 12 in a case.
> 
> Funny, in my house I'm the only who uses relish but  I like a fair amount on burgers or whatever.  I figure the jars I'm keeping for myself will only last until mid fall.



No sweet relish left at my Foodland store. Only some pickles and hot peppers left. I will try again on Monday as I will be in the area anyway. I was in a rush and didn't want to spend time asking about availability.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> OK....not sure if I fall into the 'shelf clearing' category or not. LOL
> 
> I had an errand to run this morning and decided to make two big detours which got me to two different Foodland stores.  The first store the shelves were already empty at about 9:30am, except for a couple of jars of pickles.  It wasn't me! I had to ask if they had any relish in the back which they did but it was going to take a while for them to get it as the truck had just arrived.  They only let me have 4 jars of any item.  I got some pickles, and a couple of different relishes. All of which we will eat. Then went on to my errand and after that a second Foodland.  I got to the second store around 11:30am and they were well stocked with everything except the $1.99 sweet relish.  Another customer was furiously loading her cart with all different kinds of pickles(I was tempted to ask her if she was from this thread) and then she asked a staff member if they had the sweet relish.  He said yes and brought out a case.  I then take two from the case and ask him if there is more and would they consider giving me a whole case. He said yes.  Brings it out and then we chat a little as he mentioned what a great deal the AM on that item is.  I proceed to tell him that I'm making the purchase for the food bank and any chance of getting a second case????  He laughs and says 'sure'.
> 
> So in total I got 38 jars of relishes and pickles. Spent $86.40 and earned 1527 AM.  I will be keeping 8 items and the rest will go to the food bank on Monday.
> 
> Am I crazy if I consider going back on Monday?



Not crazy at all, its great take advantage all you can.
I went a little out of my way only to have empty shelves. So who do I call, MOM. Now I can not reveal where she lives until Monday afternoon. She talked with her store manager and seeing as Mom helps out at the food bank, she secured a skid of relish and a few pickles for me to get on Monday. I will drive up with my daughters and pay for the whole thing, then drive them right to the food bank. I still have a dozen cases of Poweraid to drop off too.
Thanks Mom


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> Mel, thanks for posting this. I was considering getting a ton of relish and donating it BUT I realized I actually need and will use a similar quantity to your purchase.
> It pushed me to head out to the Rockwood location and I bought almost the same combo (they had sauerkraut too so I bought one of those)
> One thing I did see is that a few jars of banana peppers had a 50cent off coupon attached so I used two of those and left the rest.
> Just an fyi, keep your eyes open everyone.
> 
> I sat in my car and thought about going back in but decided against it. Now that I am home I am kind of kicking myself!



Well I'm glad you didn't, went to Rockwood this evening and got the last two relish, it was the third Foodland I went to and the others had none.  So thank you for not clearing the shelf!  Came home with 12 jars today.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Not crazy at all, its great take advantage all you can.
> I went a little out of my way only to have empty shelves. So who do I call, MOM. Now I can not reveal where she lives until Monday afternoon. She talked with her store manager and seeing as Mom helps out at the food bank, she secured a skid of relish and a few pickles for me to get on Monday. I will drive up with my daughters and pay for the whole thing, then drive them right to the food bank. I still have a dozen cases of Poweraid to drop off too.
> Thanks Mom


Curious....how many jars is on a skid?


----------



## Sparrow78

So jealous on the relish deal! I was tempted to ask my family n Ontario to buy and use my card lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sparrow78 said:


> So jealous on the relish deal! I was tempted to ask my family n Ontario to buy and use my card lol


I'm in Ontario but Northwestern Ontario..So we're lumped in with the West. I'm very jealous of the relish deal. We only have Safeway to get am at and it's been slim pickings for a while now.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Curious....how many jars is on a skid?


12 jars to a case, 24 cases to a skid,,i think...hehee


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> 12 jars to a case, 24 cases to a skid,,i think...hehee


*If your guess is correct you just snagged 10,800 AM*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This pickle deal is crazy!


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> 12 jars to a case, 24 cases to a skid,,i think...hehee


Oh my.


----------



## alohamom

Question for you all. Does Foodland do specials like the Bicks promo and AM once in a while or is this an unusual deal? I dont pay attention to the Foodland flyer because it is out of my way to shop there but I kind of enjoyed the little store I went to Sat morning, it was cute and quaint and I certainly would shop there again if there were AM bonuses like this one. I know there was a gift card one last week or the week before - are they often?


----------



## Debbie

alohamom said:


> Question for you all. Does Foodland do specials like the Bicks promo and AM once in a while or is this an unusual deal? I dont pay attention to the Foodland flyer because it is out of my way to shop there but I kind of enjoyed the little store I went to Sat morning, it was cute and quaint and I certainly would shop there again if there were AM bonuses like this one. I know there was a gift card one last week or the week before - are they often?


No, this sort of deal is rare. I can get 5 or 10 AM for things-usually buy 2 to get them. Sometimes you can score 25AM with one item. They DO have instore AM that you have to look for, and I usually do okay with those. And just last week they did have their gift card special-buy $150 gift card and get 200 AM.  The last time they had done that was in November, I believe.  I do that, and then use my gift cards to buy the groceries. Foodland is our grocery store in our small village, and, while I do shop No Frills in the city, it's nice to be able to shop in our own. The one the next village over is a beautiful Foodland-open 24 hours a day, too. 
One thing-if you sign up for their newsletter and get the geared to you promos, I do _very_ well-whether with AM or % savings. My savings when I shop is usually between 25% and 38%. I buy their reduced meat, too, and freeze it. Great deals to be had with that!


----------



## alohamom

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Not crazy at all, its great take advantage all you can.
> I went a little out of my way only to have empty shelves. So who do I call, MOM. Now I can not reveal where she lives until Monday afternoon. She talked with her store manager and seeing as Mom helps out at the food bank, she secured a skid of relish and a few pickles for me to get on Monday. I will drive up with my daughters and pay for the whole thing, then drive them right to the food bank. I still have a dozen cases of Poweraid to drop off too.
> Thanks Mom





mort1331 said:


> 12 jars to a case, 24 cases to a skid,,i think...hehee



*I was using you as an example for my son this morning .. you know the one who calls us AM "insert phrase for people who sell their wares on the street corner that won't get past DIS-filters  ) ... and with a raise of his eyebrow he asked if you do what a co-worker does .... Seems he does similar donating to collect PC points BUT takes it one step further and claims it as a charitable donation  *


----------



## marchingstar

okay pals, time for some light detective work. I checked my air miles account just now and today I had a bonus 50 miles posted called "bundle your bonus." I'm definitely not complaining about the extra miles (every one counts!) but any ideas about what they're from? Anyone else get this bonus and remember earning it?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This must be the promo from March - Blue Book Bonus?

edit: I just checked my account and my 50 show up at just LoyaltyOne...


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked mine - I received 50 bonus airmiles as LoyaltyOne

Also - for those who are Sephora shoppers, the VIB sale (15% off) starts on the 18th for Rouge members, and if you shop on-line through the Airmiles Shops, you'll get airmiles in addition to the discount.


----------



## hdrolfe

Managed to get to foodland and picked up 4 jars of pickles. Store had lots. But we are visiting my parents and i only have so much room in the car. Happy to get the 150 air miles any way.

My load and go offer from Thursday hasn't posted but the rest of the bonus ones did.


----------



## pigletto

I would have loved to get in on this deal, but my entire family hates relish. We do like pickles, but our Foodland is 45 minutes away. I just couldn't make myself do it. But great score everyone!!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This must be the promo from March - Blue Book Bonus?





kerreyn said:


> Just checked mine - I received 50 bonus airmiles as LoyaltyOne.



yeah i'm not sure why miles are called something different. i also thought i missed the march bonus, but maybe i'm misremembering.  Ah well: miles are miles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*
* Rexall Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid April 17th - 20th*


----------



## tinkerone

Thanks for the Foodland tip.  I just spent $21 and received 301 AM.  That, to me, is a score!!
Again, thanks.


----------



## jenilynn

Grand total Air Miles from the great pickle shop of 2017 is 1089! The employee put up a limit of 12 sign just as I was getting there. They were also just restocking the shelves so they know we are coming


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was using you as an example for my son this morning .. you know the one who calls us AM "insert phrase for people who sell their wares on the street corner that won't get past DIS-filters  ) ... and with a raise of his eyebrow he asked if you do what a co-worker does .... Seems he does similar donating to collect PC points BUT takes it one step further and claims it as a charitable donation  *



OK just back from.....Wasaga Beach, Mom and Dads anniversary. Mom talked to the store manager couple of days ago and had him set aside jars for me...
Well 12 jars to a flat, 28 flats = 366jars = 12,600AMs = 4+ 5day WDW park pass = $668.64. 
I will take that deal all day long.
Took dads truck, placed them all in there and they will take to the food bank tomorrow when they are open.
Then my Mom asks for the receipt, ok. She then tells me that the food bank issues tax receipts for the donations if there is a receipts that show the purchase. I told her not to worry, but if they get them then ok.
Added in 5 cases of poweraid from last year and the foodbank is very happy for this sale. Mom says they never get relish or pickles. Hmm they have them now and do not expire until late 2018. All good.
One other thing, stopped by Shell before going up and picked up GC for Foodland. $500 worth so add in another 70AM just for that. Wish I bought more 2 weeks ago with the other deal.
This does not the STB points not showing up as Onyx any better, but now I dont have to worry about that now.


----------



## mort1331

So called AM to see about flights for my wifes trip to Greece for a cousins wedding this summer. The lady goes "its a lot of points" I say no problem, how many?
between 8-12k. Ok then I ask what would the taxes be?  |$700 more
Thats plus the points. 
I told her I can get flights straight up for between $900-1100 all in. 
Here comes 5 park passes instead. And they dont expire.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> OK just back from.....Wasaga Beach, Mom and Dads anniversary. Mom talked to the store manager couple of days ago and had him set aside jars for me...
> Well 12 jars to a flat, 28 flats = 366jars = 12,600AMs = 4+ 5day WDW park pass = $668.64.
> I will take that deal all day long.
> Took dads truck, placed them all in there and they will take to the food bank tomorrow when they are open.
> Then my Mom asks for the receipt, ok. She then tells me that the food bank issues tax receipts for the donations if there is a receipts that show the purchase. I told her not to worry, but if they get them then ok.
> Added in 5 cases of poweraid from last year and the foodbank is very happy for this sale. Mom says they never get relish or pickles. Hmm they have them now and do not expire until late 2018. All good.
> One other thing, stopped by Shell before going up and picked up GC for Foodland. $500 worth so add in another 70AM just for that. Wish I bought more 2 weeks ago with the other deal.
> This does not the STB points not showing up as Onyx any better, but now I dont have to worry about that now.



That's great....we stopped back into our Foodland today and they got a shipment, but they are not putting on the shelves, you have to ask.  Also, since they put a limit of 4, my Mom and I were able to get 8 jars...300 AM...getting closer to our DL tickets!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> So called AM to see about flights for my wifes trip to Greece for a cousins wedding this summer. The lady goes "its a lot of points" I say no problem, how many?
> between 8-12k. Ok then I ask what would the taxes be?  |$700 more
> Thats plus the points.
> I told her I can get flights straight up for between $900-1100 all in.
> Here comes 5 park passes instead. And they dont expire.



this is always my experience with air miles flights. we were considering a trip to london--booking with the airline would run about 750 all in. with AM it was about 5000 miles plus nearly 600$ in fees!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A shout of to my fellow STB-ers*
*Was just tracking down some missing miles and added the question RE:ONYX status and got this response*

*ME: speaking of the STB promotion, any update on when those miles will show on my ONYX status? They were supposed to apply to this year's total and as of now they aren't*

*AGENT: They are still working on getting them added to the tracker for the Onyx status. Normally miles earned from us don't count toward statuses, so they have to figure out how to get them I can see you got the 1900 Cash Miles, and just need them added to the tracker. They are hoping to have it fixed soon.

So there you go ..... still no solid answer but they are working on it!
*


----------



## TML2012

Several people have posted on here and in other groups that they have purchased large quantities of pickles and relish (worth thousands of Airmiles).  Many Foodland stores are imposing limits now (6 per customer per day) after receiving direction from their headoffice.  Is it possible that the Airmile bonuses will not be honored for larger purchases made prior to this change?  I am an occasional Airmiles user so I am not sure how the store/Airmiles have dealt with promotions that were more popular than expected.  I did hear about the Powerade promotion from last year. Lol.. was it as crazy as the pickle promo?


----------



## ottawamom

I have not yet heard of anyone earning miles on a promotion like this and having Airmiles restrict the award of bonus miles after the fact.  I don't think it has happened with previous promotions. If you earned them on your receipt I believe they will honour them. I can see the stores in future limiting how many you can purchase at one time. They have done this with the gift card promotions where now you are allowed to purchase up to 5 GC per promotion/airmiles card. They have also tightened up on not being allowed to use a GC to pay for a GC.

I don't think the pickles promotion of 2017 (as it will now be known) was any crazier than the Powerade promotion of 2016. I personally remember traveling to 2 or 3 stores for each promotion.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

TML2012 said:


> Several people have posted on here and in other groups that they have purchased large quantities of pickles and relish (worth thousands of Airmiles).  Many Foodland stores are imposing limits now (6 per customer per day) after receiving direction from their headoffice.  Is it possible that the Airmile bonuses will not be honored for larger purchases made prior to this change?  I am an occational Airmiles user so I am not sure how the store/Airmiles have dealt with promotions that were more popular than expected.  I did hear about the Powerade promotion from last year. Lol.. was it as crazy as the pickle promo?



I did notice today at Foodland that they did have a printed sign with the limit stated clearly on it...it did appear to be from Foodland and not just the store writing "limit 4" on all the signs...


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> the pickles promotion of 2017 (as it will now be known)


----------



## stfxkid

If everything posts properly then i would have gotten 4674 AM today.


----------



## mort1331

TML2012 said:


> Several people have posted on here and in other groups that they have purchased large quantities of pickles and relish (worth thousands of Airmiles).  Many Foodland stores are imposing limits now (6 per customer per day) after receiving direction from their headoffice.  Is it possible that the Airmile bonuses will not be honored for larger purchases made prior to this change?  I am an occasional Airmiles user so I am not sure how the store/Airmiles have dealt with promotions that were more popular than expected.  I did hear about the Powerade promotion from last year. Lol.. was it as crazy as the pickle promo?


They can not go back and not honor that which was earned. It is not the consumers fault that there was a loophole. Especially when some of the store managers have been ordering cases and skids for customers that are asking. 
Plus could you imagine the negative public opinion more than what is there now.
The Pickle is a better deal then the Poweraid of 2016, that is why there are so many post everywhere. My wife is part of a Canadian Disney Addict on facebook and the post on there are crazy.
The downfall to the social media is that they shut loopholes quicker. ie. GC


----------



## mort1331

Remember that rant I had last month about maybe being done with AM..
Well its still there, I will only be using them like this when its on. 
No more 20 am here 10 there. Go big or go home.
VERY HAPPY THIS WEEKEND ROFLMAO


----------



## stfxkid

Anyone know how long it usually takes Foodland to credit Air miles into our Accounts?


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles earned at Foodland, Sobeys, Metro (Sun - Sat) are usually posted by the following Thursday or Friday. They can sometimes take an extra week to post.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Sobeys air miles didn't post last week, likely due to the Easter weekend.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My Sobeys air miles didn't post last week, likely due to the Easter weekend.



Ours posted on Thursday.

On another note, didn't get load 'n go AND printed coupon credit for purchase yesterday at RExall.  Receipt said 122 miles, account says 62 miles.   Hmmmmm.


----------



## Debbie

stfxkid said:


> Anyone know how long it usually takes Foodland to credit Air miles into our Accounts?


Mine are usually posted Wednesday night/Thursday for the prior week.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Ours posted on Thursday.
> 
> On another note, didn't get load 'n go AND printed coupon credit for purchase yesterday at RExall.  Receipt said 122 miles, account says 62 miles.   Hmmmmm.


I shopped at Rexall yesterday. Used the email and load and go and both showed up today in my AM account.  Check back again later maybe it was a glitch in their system. If not take your receipt and a copy of your AM account printout to the store and ask that they post them again as they haven't shown up. They will likely ask you to wait a few weeks before doing this.


----------



## buyerbrad

I went today and had 10 items at Foodland. Cashier told me it was a limit of 8, so I asked if I could just divide it into an order of 6 and 4 this one time and she said yes. 375 Miles!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I need to get into serious AM collecting mode...we decided to book a Christmas trip to Disneyland...After my pickles AM post, I will need 478 miles to earn a 5 day Disneyland PH ticket...I am hoping that I can earn them before the Canadian discount special is over....I can't wait to see Disneyland all decorated for the holidays and to see the Nightmare Before Christmas Holiday overlay at the Haunted Mansion!!!!!


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I need to get into serious AM collecting mode...we decided to book a Christmas trip to Disneyland...After my pickles AM post, I will need 478 miles to earn a 5 day Disneyland PH ticket...I am hoping that I can earn them before the Canadian discount special is over....I can't wait to see Disneyland all decorated for the holidays and to see the Nightmare Before Christmas Holiday overlay at the Haunted Mansion!!!!!


Unfortunately, the Canadian DisneyLAND deal is over....only DisneyWORLD until May.


----------



## ottawamom

If the Metro flyer is any indication of things this week the hunt is back on. By that I mean you are going to have to hunt for those few and far between AM. Metro does have a number of items with AM but they are item for 2.99 buy 2 get 5 AM kind of deals. Great if you were going to pick those items up anyway this week but...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic isn't great either.  25 miles for $25 worth of Shake'n Bake? Stuff like that.  I "might" be able to squeeze out 75-100 miles, but I'm not holding my breath.  I try to hit 400 miles per month from Sobeys, which I have met for April already.

I hoping Superstore PC Plus offers are good for me this week...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> Unfortunately, the Canadian DisneyLAND deal is over....only DisneyWORLD until May.



Thanks Debbie...I did not realize that the offer was not extended for Disneyland as well.  Now I have more time to save my AM and maybe earn the 2 tickets I need...


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks Debbie...I did not realize that the offer was not extended for Disneyland as well.  Now I have more time to save my AM and maybe earn the 2 tickets I need...



I just took a peek and it still lists the disneyland tickets as "special canadian resident offer" on the air miles site. It looks like they'll keep selling the discounted tickets until they're out. So you might be in luck, depending when you can redeem. Good luck!


----------



## Susie63

marchingstar said:


> I just took a peek and it still lists the disneyland tickets as "special canadian resident offer" on the air miles site. It looks like they'll keep selling the discounted tickets until they're out. So you might be in luck, depending when you can redeem. Good luck!


You should get one now and if you earn enough miles get another. I have made that error before and I had to earn another 600 miles when they raised the price.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well Sobeys has a weird flyer (for Ontario). There are some big 75 or 50AM bonuses! But you have to spend an awful lot to get them... not sure it's worth it. I may get 6 proteninis for $3.99 each to get 75 AM, but it doesn't feel like a good deal. However I do like those little things for work snacks. That's the cheapest of the items listed for the "buy 6 get 75 AM".  Any way. When someone with more patience has a chance to look the flyer over I'm sure they will find a better deal.

Now I'm off to get the puppy out of the water dish... sigh. He's full of mischief! And the cats don't like drinking from the fountain after he's been standing in it. Go figure


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> I just took a peek and it still lists the disneyland tickets as "special canadian resident offer" on the air miles site. It looks like they'll keep selling the discounted tickets until they're out. So you might be in luck, depending when you can redeem. Good luck!



Thanks...just checked as well and it does say that the tickets are only for Canadian residents and that a Canadian passport must be shown to redeem the tickets...it says they must be used by December 31, 2017 and they are while supplies last.



Susie63 said:


> You should get one now and if you earn enough miles get another. I have made that error before and I had to earn another 600 miles when they raised the price.



I still need 478 miles in order to get the 5 day PH pass we want...I am charging everything I can to my AMEX to earn miles...


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just took a look at my AM account and the pickle points have posted but not all of them.  I have received the bonus from the first purchase but only the base miles from the second purchase.  In total have 394 of the 1527 that I'm due.


----------



## ottawamom

All my AM from Metro, Sobeys and Foodland posted a while ago.  I made two separate purchases at Foodland last week. Both were relatively small 6 jars of pickles/relish each so I guess they flew under the radar.

Occasionally I've had miles post in delayed increments. Wait until tomorrow and see if the others don't post overnight.


----------



## AngelDisney

Have anyone been to Rexall? Do they have the use cash miles to earn bonus airmiles deal on? TIA!


----------



## ottawamom

Where did you see that ad?

I never saw it in any of the flyers I read (online or print). It may be that it was something they had in the works before the Cash miles were frozen by AM. Rexall got burned with the first round when AM closed all cash use last month and Rexall had this same promotion on. 

Maybe they are bringing it back. I sure hope its not on right now because that would mean a trip to Rexall tomorrow.


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> I just took a peek and it still lists the disneyland tickets as "special canadian resident offer" on the air miles site. It looks like they'll keep selling the discounted tickets until they're out. So you might be in luck, depending when you can redeem. Good luck!


Ooooh. That's good for people to know. Disneyland tickets did have an expiry date, though, didn't they ie December 2017?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Received all my pickle points as well.  3 different Foodland stores, all purchased by Saturday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Where did you see that ad?
> 
> I never saw it in any of the flyers I read (online or print). It may be that it was something they had in the works before the Cash miles were frozen by AM. Rexall got burned with the first round when AM closed all cash use last month and Rexall had this same promotion on.
> 
> Maybe they are bringing it back. I sure hope its not on right now because that would mean a trip to Rexall tomorrow.


*I received that notice in an e-mail earlier this week BUT it never actually showed up in the flyer. Exactly what happened last time they tried this, I saw it a week early, it appeared in the flyer the following week and they couldn't even do it!*

*When i chatted with AM during that last failed attempted I was told they would be trying to do a similar promotion soon, so let's hope this is it?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had my miles posted for using my coupon at Home-outfitters last week! All 100 of them sitting pretty in my account *


----------



## Susie63

Debbie said:


> Ooooh. That's good for people to know. Disneyland tickets did have an expiry date, though, didn't they ie December 2017?


First day use must be December 31 or before.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well Safeway is a big loser again for bonus am. They have the 100 bonus when you spend 95 just for two days but no great bonus am on products.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Where did you see that ad?
> 
> I never saw it in any of the flyers I read (online or print). It may be that it was something they had in the works before the Cash miles were frozen by AM. Rexall got burned with the first round when AM closed all cash use last month and Rexall had this same promotion on.
> 
> Maybe they are bringing it back. I sure hope its not on right now because that would mean a trip to Rexall tomorrow.



Donald-My Hero posted it last week. It was from an email and was not on the flyer. I am wondering whether I should go try it out today after work. I have updated my Rexall email sign up a few times, but I am still not getting any email offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just had my miles posted for using my coupon at Home-outfitters last week! All 100 of them sitting pretty in my account *



I'll be going there this weekend to get some towels that are on sale 40% off


----------



## dancin Disney style

Checked again this morning and ALL my miles from Foodland have posted.  I also see my missing miles from  STB...so another 270.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if Air Miles will have a summer promotion of some sort.  Or they may wait until the Fall and do the 25x multiplier for the lead up to Christmas again. 

Has anyone else been getting really strange offers?  I've been getting Shell (we don't even have Shell in my region), Goodyear tires, Timbermart...all useless to me.


----------



## stfxkid

I'm missing all my Pickle Miles, but they are from Monday. I hope AM mails the passes quickly once the orders are placed, I arrive at Disney May 17th.


----------



## kerreyn

stfxkid said:


> I'm missing all my Pickle Miles, but they are from Monday. I hope AM mails the passes quickly once the orders are placed, I arrive at Disney May 17th.



They *usually* ship the passes within 2-3 days of when I've ordered them.  They also ship them via UPS, so you'll get a tracking number once they ship, and it's *usually* 2-3 days to receive them once they ship (we're in Alberta). Also, they need a signature for the delivery, so if you're not home with they're delivered, they won't leave them - we made that mistake the first time I ordered WDW tickets and I had to pick up at the ups store instead. Now I just have them shipped to my office where there's always someone there to sign for them.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> Well Safeway is a big loser again for bonus am. They have the 100 bonus when you spend 95 just for two days but no great bonus am on products.



I'm in the same boat - lousy AM's here for Safeway and Rexall too.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the lack of deals this week means there's a Blue Friday coming soon!


----------



## stfxkid

This weeks Foodland flyer buy 6 get 75  Miles not as good as pickles but still not bad


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if Air Miles will have a summer promotion of some sort.  Or they may wait until the Fall and do the 25x multiplier for the lead up to Christmas again.
> 
> Has anyone else been getting really strange offers?  I've been getting Shell (we don't even have Shell in my region), Goodyear tires, Timbermart...all useless to me.


We get Timbermart, too. Really? Haven't a clue where that one IS? Shell is inconvenient and more expensive than my Husky, but I'd gas up if it was close.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's this week is horrible for AM! Spend $20 and get 10AM? WHA? No no no, that's not how we get park tickets! There's only 284AM in the flyer, and a decent week is when it's double at least! I only buy the product if the AM is equal to or more than the price of the item. Half the amount doesn't even compute for me.

I may end up at Save On Foods just for rewards points. Won't get me a park ticket, but it'll get me over and back on the ferry for free.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well I agree with everyone else so far, this week is shaping up to be pathetic! This week's Rexall offer is the standard "Head-to-Toe" event, spend $50.00 on Skin, Sun, Hand & Body Lotion, Oral, Hair, Soap & Shave products and earn 100 AM. There are a few items in the flyer within those categories in the "Swipe & Save" sections (which just makes it harder to get the dollar value required  ) a few of their branded items have extra miles (but really piddly amounts!) but pricing becomes a pain since they are also BOGO 50% off. The other weekend bonus is spend $30.00 get a $10.00 giftcard that depending on your store will be applied as a method of payment later (but in my stores, stupidly, BEFORE taxes are applied!!) Unless some of my LoadnGo offers are spectacular i won't even try a Rexall shop this week.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

There are a few things at Safeway this week for am that I might pick up.  But I don't think I will be doing the spend 100 to get 100 this week.  Just not enough there.  Seen s few good picks...but that's about it.  Seems my PC points are better this week than Safeway.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Last week, I had a For-every-$125, get 12,500 pc plus points (only 10%, but still), but I also was able to earn 319 air miles between Sobeys and Lawtons.  It always seems that the best offers for both chains are on the same weeks. Grrr. We try to stick to a weekly budget of groceries and not overspend just for miles/points. Sometimes, the offers are just too good to pass up.


----------



## jenilynn

dancin Disney style said:


> Checked again this morning and ALL my miles from Foodland have posted.  I also see my missing miles from  STB...so another 270.



I just had my Sobey's miles post from April 9th. Seems my miles are being very slow to post lately. No foodland miles yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

jenilynn said:


> I just had my Sobey's miles post from April 9th. Seems my miles are being very slow to post lately. No foodland miles yet.



Yes, mine from the other week posted with the ones from last week just last night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had a bunch of miles post from Sobeys & Foodland .... the one from the gift card i purchased 30 min from home (on the 8th) followed closely by both of the others from last week in London and the one from The Bay as well! No rhyme or reason, Metro regularly takes close to a month, Rexall usually within 24 hours, arimilesshop.ca ... varies depending on the store*


----------



## DilEmma

Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
Various cities
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA

I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.

If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
> Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
> Various cities
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.


*That is odd, it's not showing on the page is *should* be hiding! I was able to find it thru the link you gave but won't use it ... only go to the movies if i can reserve a seat -- hate crowds!*


----------



## mort1331

DilEmma said:


> Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
> Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
> Various cities
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.


Thanks ordered one for Toronto, but it does not indicate which theater?
Plus could only get with your link still can not find it anywhere else.
Thanks again.


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
> Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
> Various cities
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.


 
You need to log on first to airmiles then you click on the the title of the reward, and it will reload the page with options to order the ticket. I just did it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DilEmma

AngelDisney said:


> You need to log on first to airmiles then you click on the the title of the reward, and it will reload the page with options to order the ticket. I just did it. Thanks for sharing!


I meant how to find it without the link. It's not on the Event Exclusive page.


----------



## DilEmma

mort1331 said:


> Thanks ordered one for Toronto, but it does not indicate which theater?
> Plus could only get with your link still can not find it anywhere else.
> Thanks again.


I think my location showed on the checkout page. At least, I know where the Screening is but it's not stated in my confirmation email.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Hi everyone.  I'm planning on buying a 7 day ticket with AM and then upgrading it to an AP.  Is it better to buy with Canadian special discount or should I wait until discount is over?  What is your understanding of how the upgrade would work?


----------



## ottawamom

The only locations left, that I can see, are Trois Rivieres and Sherbrooke. Guess I missed out on this one.


----------



## ottawamom

worldwidepayne said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm planning on buying a 7 day ticket with AM and then upgrading it to an AP.  Is it better to buy with Canadian special discount or should I wait until discount is over?  What is your understanding of how the upgrade would work?



This is a tough one. Lots of unkowns.  Your will be given the value that Disney assigns to your ticket when you do the upgrade. In the case of the Canadian discount special you are assigned the discounted value of the ticket in US$ (295.54). Given that we don't know if airmiles will even continue with the tickets once the Canadian discount promotion is over I don't know what to say about that. The new tickets, if they do continue, will cost you more AM and you will be assigned a higher $ value (436.65) when doing your upgrade. (numbers based on 7 day base ticket on Disney website, Cdn offer, US offer)

If you are looking to minimize the $US spent on the upgrade I would say wait until the promotion is over and see what happens.


----------



## Days In the Sun

worldwidepayne said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm planning on buying a 7 day ticket with AM and then upgrading it to an AP.  Is it better to buy with Canadian special discount or should I wait until discount is over?  What is your understanding of how the upgrade would work?



Agree with ottawamom, hard to say which will be better.  One other comment to add is that Disney raised ticket prices in February but airmiles has not increased the point levels (likely because the Canadian ticket prices didn't increase).  So once the promo is over, we will likely see an increase in point levels to more than the previous non-discounted levels.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shopped Rexall yesterday $28, earned 126 points, all points are posted.

I'm doing the odd Sobey's instore am promo this week and then sticking with Rexall as their sales work for me this week.  Load and Go offers are 80am/$40 and 60am/$30 ... so maybe the weekly coupon will be 60am/$30????


----------



## damo

My Bay 100 bonus posted.  Never did get my full 120 Rexall points with load 'n go and coupon even though it was on my receipt.  Only got 60.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the details (slightly) more legible than my typing it out of Rexall's Head-to-Toe event. Regarding the LoadnGo offers for next week -- mine in spend $60.00 get 100 AM and it rarely coincides with the weekly coupon anymore, I think it is becoming more targeted based on the amount we tend to spend and to force us to shop *harder*. I only have one of these though, you're lucky @Days In the Sun ! @damo you might want to chase those extra 60 AM down --- unless they have finally figured out how to make the fine print of "not vaild with any LoadnGo offers" actually work!!!*
**


----------



## jenilynn

Couldn't help myself and went back last night for another pickle run. Had $5 in coupons for pickles, which was nice. Got 952 air miles. My store was limit of 12 and I did 2 transactions.

I just checked to see how many AM's it would be for a DCL cruise and they are giving .9 cents per point. Ouch! A lady online said she had got hers at .20 cents, she also said that redemption values change all of the time so I will be watching for that


----------



## worldwidepayne

Thanks for your thoughts @ottawamom and @Days In the Sun.  My instinct was also to wait to get a better American Dollar value for the tickets.  I'm not overly concerned if there is a point increase for the tickets.  I have enough Disney Tickets for my trip already.  The idea of getting a 7 day ticket came about because I realized that if I can get the ticket through Air Miles, then the price of the upgrade will be pretty much the equivalent of paying for parking and buying memory maker/ photo pass.  So, why not get the AP?  I can then access discounts, and perhaps visit again a year later.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the details (slightly) more legible than my typing it out of Rexall's Head-to-Toe event. Regarding the LoadnGo offers for next week -- mine in spend $60.00 get 100 AM and it rarely coincides with the weekly coupon anymore, I think it is becoming more targeted based on the amount we tend to spend and to force us to shop *harder*. I only have one of these though, you're lucky @Days In the Sun ! @damo you might want to chase those extra 60 AM down --- unless they have finally figured out how to make the fine print of "not vaild with any LoadnGo offers" actually work!!!*
> *View attachment 232484*



That is my fear.


----------



## ottawamom

You guys are lucky. Just checked my Load and Go for Rexall and I don't even have a coupon for next week. Just the spend $30 get $10 GC for this weekend.


----------



## jenilynn

ottawamom said:


> You guys are lucky. Just checked my Load and Go for Rexall and I don't even have a coupon for next week. Just the spend $30 get $10 GC for this weekend.



Same, no coupon for me and still no more air miles posted


----------



## Spotthecat

So I finally had my appointment yesterday to book my DCL cruise through airmiles - 8 looooong days after first calling (seeing the cruise price go up and the Can $$ tank was stressful, luckily the cabins weren't selling out fast on the deck we wanted). They were supposed to call me between 3 and 5, but instead called at 11 am. Good thing I had given my work number!!! It was AGONISING!!! Took over an hour, my god they really do not want us to use our miles. Anyways, for a 7-day Western Carribean cruise March 3-10 2018 on the Disney Fantasy, for 2 adults and 3 kids (4, 7 and 10 at the time of cruising), cat 4C verandah family stateroom, I paid the 20% deposit and the AM booking fee (of 30$ per person + tax) by credit card, and now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price minus taxes which needs to be covered by cash (taxes ends up being more than on the DCL website, as they also include fuel surcharges from the main cruise price, etc, so lame). That should save me a little over 7000$ Canadian (I forgot my scribbles at home for exact numbers), not that I'm going to get nearly that much. But last time I had paid for a 4 day cruise, 5 3-day park tickets (before they discounted the prices of course), and 5 Seaworld passes, and that was close to 50,000 airmiles. So now I have a goal!!!

Right now I only have 8716 airmiles, and I was quoted this would give a savings of 958$.


----------



## ottawamom

Spotthecat said:


> So I finally had my appointment yesterday to book my DCL cruise through airmiles - 8 looooong days after first calling (seeing the cruise price go up and the Can $$ tank was stressful, luckily the cabins weren't selling out fast on the deck we wanted). They were supposed to call me between 3 and 5, but instead called at 11 am. Good thing I had given my work number!!! It was AGONISING!!! Took over an hour, my god they really do not want us to use our miles. Anyways, for a 7-day Western Carribean cruise March 3-10 2018 on the Disney Fantasy, for 2 adults and 3 kids (4, 7 and 10 at the time of cruising), cat 4C verandah family stateroom, I paid the 20% deposit and the AM booking fee (of 30$ per person + tax) by credit card, and now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price minus taxes which needs to be covered by cash (taxes ends up being more than on the DCL website, as they also include fuel surcharges from the main cruise price, etc, so lame). That should save me a little over 7000$ Canadian (I forgot my scribbles at home for exact numbers), not that I'm going to get nearly that much. But last time I had paid for a 4 day cruise, 5 3-day park tickets (before they discounted the prices of course), and 5 Seaworld passes, and that was close to 50,000 airmiles. So now I have a goal!!!
> 
> Right now I only have 8716 airmiles, and I was quoted this would give a savings of 958$.



That seems like an insane amount of AM to collect. I like to think of myself as a fairly engaged collector and I couldn't get halfway there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spotthecat said:


> So I finally had my appointment yesterday to book my DCL cruise through airmiles - 8 looooong days after first calling (seeing the cruise price go up and the Can $$ tank was stressful, luckily the cabins weren't selling out fast on the deck we wanted). They were supposed to call me between 3 and 5, but instead called at 11 am. Good thing I had given my work number!!! It was AGONISING!!! Took over an hour, my god they really do not want us to use our miles. Anyways, for a 7-day Western Carribean cruise March 3-10 2018 on the Disney Fantasy, for 2 adults and 3 kids (4, 7 and 10 at the time of cruising), cat 4C verandah family stateroom, I paid the 20% deposit and the AM booking fee (of 30$ per person + tax) by credit card, and now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price minus taxes which needs to be covered by cash (taxes ends up being more than on the DCL website, as they also include fuel surcharges from the main cruise price, etc, so lame). That should save me a little over 7000$ Canadian (I forgot my scribbles at home for exact numbers), not that I'm going to get nearly that much. But last time I had paid for a 4 day cruise, 5 3-day park tickets (before they discounted the prices of course), and 5 Seaworld passes, and that was close to 50,000 airmiles. So now I have a goal!!!
> 
> Right now I only have 8716 airmiles, and I was quoted this would give a savings of 958$.



Holy Crap! I had an actual comment to this, but this is all I can muster typing (69,000 miles - wow!)


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> So I finally had my appointment yesterday to book my DCL cruise through airmiles - 8 looooong days after first calling (seeing the cruise price go up and the Can $$ tank was stressful, luckily the cabins weren't selling out fast on the deck we wanted). They were supposed to call me between 3 and 5, but instead called at 11 am. Good thing I had given my work number!!! It was AGONISING!!! Took over an hour, my god they really do not want us to use our miles. Anyways, for a 7-day Western Carribean cruise March 3-10 2018 on the Disney Fantasy, for 2 adults and 3 kids (4, 7 and 10 at the time of cruising), cat 4C verandah family stateroom, I paid the 20% deposit and the AM booking fee (of 30$ per person + tax) by credit card, and now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price minus taxes which needs to be covered by cash (taxes ends up being more than on the DCL website, as they also include fuel surcharges from the main cruise price, etc, so lame). That should save me a little over 7000$ Canadian (I forgot my scribbles at home for exact numbers), not that I'm going to get nearly that much. But last time I had paid for a 4 day cruise, 5 3-day park tickets (before they discounted the prices of course), and 5 Seaworld passes, and that was close to 50,000 airmiles. So now I have a goal!!!
> 
> Right now I only have 8716 airmiles, and I was quoted this would give a savings of 958$.


  How can you possibly collect 69,000 in 7 months?  That would be some nice collecting.  So I'm going to assume you can pay some in airmiles and some in cash?  It sounds like a goal I should aspire to.


----------



## alohamom

@ottawamom I want to thank you for always posting about checking your receipt to see if the AMs from My Offers (Sobeys) had been applied because if had not checked this morning I would be out!

I loaded "My Offers" this morning and then headed out to take my son to school. Stopped into the Sobeys in town and bought 2 heads of iceburg lettuce as I had an offer of buy 2 get 50% off. I needed the two anyway and had a bit of sticker shock at 3.49 each but thought -what the heck, one is free right???-hahahaha. I decided to check my receipt just in case it didnt go through. Sure enough I was charged for both with no discount. I went back in to customer service who really could only give me the My Offers toll free because they have no way of knowing if I loaded My Offers. Anyway, I just called and they were great. Due to the situation, they couldnt give me back $$$ so she gave me 35 airmiles, the equivalent to $3.49. 

So, thanks again Ottawamom and all the other Canadian Disers who post about this, probably would not have even looked if you had not been posting about checking your receipts and telling customer service when the offers are missed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price
> 
> Right now I only have 8716 airmiles.



*



*
*WHAT?? You have to earn 60284 AM in less than 9 month?!?!?! If you can do that you will deserve some sort of prize!*


----------



## Sparrow78

hahahaha omg Donald-my hero lol i love the pic!

69,000 airmiles! good luck! LOL

I just called today to book an appointment for our disneyland trip in November and I actually got an appointment for Tuesday!! I called once before so I already have an idea on what it will cost, but now my mom wants to join so we will see what her portion will cost. I swore when I talked originally it was $1600 off my price with 15,000 airmiles so here's hoping it will be $1700 off now that I have 16,000 and then I'll have to earn abouter 3500 airmiles to rent a mini van for the week before November, which should be doable. I'll stop using my westjet rbc card and only use the bmo airmiles one lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> You guys are lucky. Just checked my Load and Go for Rexall and I don't even have a coupon for next week. Just the spend $30 get $10 GC for this weekend.



That is all I'm seeing right now as well, the $10 gc promo. I loaded offers on both cards this morning (husband's and mine) and currently can't access them on the app or website.  So you might want to check later, I'm guessing they are updating their system.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We just got back from our local Sobey's (Aurora) and bought the Proteinis (hopefully that's spelled right?)

We'd never noticed them before and for 75 airmiles thought that we would try them. Anyway there was a sign on them that if you bought 1 it was $3.99 but if you bought 3 or more it was $1.99 each.

At checkout it only rang in as $2.99 so we went to customer service and they checked and gave us back our $6.00 and they are going to change the system so it should ring in properly next time.

Not quite the pickle deal (and we dropped off our extra relish and pickles for the food bank there) but not bad 6 @ $1.99 for 75 airmiles. 

Not sure if it's the same at all Sobey's so that's why I posted the store.


----------



## hdrolfe

I couldn't find any protinis in my Sobeys! A little sad, especially if they were less than $3.99.


----------



## ottawamom

cdnmickeylover said:


> We just got back from our local Sobey's (Aurora) and bought the Proteinis (hopefully that's spelled right?)
> 
> We'd never noticed them before and for 75 airmiles thought that we would try them. Anyway there was a sign on them that if you bought 1 it was $3.99 but if you bought 3 or more it was $1.99 each.
> 
> At checkout it only rang in as $2.99 so we went to customer service and they checked and gave us back our $6.00 and they are going to change the system so it should ring in properly next time.
> 
> Not quite the pickle deal (and we dropped off our extra relish and pickles for the food bank there) but not bad 6 @ $1.99 for 75 airmiles.
> 
> Not sure if it's the same at all Sobey's so that's why I posted the store.



Report back with a quick product review.  I might go and get some of these as I have a snacking college student whose writing exams at the moment.


----------



## Spotthecat

Hahaha, love that Donald pic!!! If I earned 69,000 airmiles before November, I would save the MAXIMUM off my cruise. Wouldn't that be wonderful? Miracles do happen lol. But for real, whatever airmiles I have by the PIF date they'll apply against the cruise, the rest I have to pay cash/credit. I'm giving myself a goal of trying to save 3000$ or more off the cruise.

Who else is liking this Shell promo for the gift cards? I figure I get 8% of the gift cards off on my cruise balance - every little bit helps!


----------



## mort1331

Spotthecat said:


> So I finally had my appointment yesterday to book my DCL cruise through airmiles - 8 looooong days after first calling (seeing the cruise price go up and the Can $$ tank was stressful, luckily the cabins weren't selling out fast on the deck we wanted). They were supposed to call me between 3 and 5, but instead called at 11 am. Good thing I had given my work number!!! It was AGONISING!!! Took over an hour, my god they really do not want us to use our miles. Anyways, for a 7-day Western Carribean cruise March 3-10 2018 on the Disney Fantasy, for 2 adults and 3 kids (4, 7 and 10 at the time of cruising), cat 4C verandah family stateroom, I paid the 20% deposit and the AM booking fee (of 30$ per person + tax) by credit card, and now I have until late November to accumulate roughly 69,000 airmiles to offset the rest of the cruise price minus taxes which needs to be covered by cash (taxes ends up being more than on the DCL website, as they also include fuel surcharges from the main cruise price, etc, so lame). That should save me a little over 7000$ Canadian (I forgot my scribbles at home for exact numbers), not that I'm going to get nearly that much. But last time I had paid for a 4 day cruise, 5 3-day park tickets (before they discounted the prices of course), and 5 Seaworld passes, and that was close to 50,000 airmiles. So now I have a goal!!!
> 
> Right now I only have 8716 airmiles, and I was quoted this would give a savings of 958$.


Wow, If only you loaded up on the relish last week. You would be relishing in the sun and sand next year.
I never thought about cruises for points, might have to check it out.
Went on our first and hope the bug isnt as bad as WDW or it will get very pricey soon.


----------



## mkmommy

Going to redeem some AM for the WDW tickets to take advantage of the Canadian discount , but also thinking I will get some Universal 2 day tickets. I think it is about 2400 AM for adult, does that change , or is there a chance there will be a discount on these tickets, and if I get now will they be good for next March? (I know the WDW will not expire.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
> Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
> Various cities
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.



Just checked again and there are more cities now showing (Ottawa, Moncton, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Trois Rivieres and Sherbrooke). I'm in Florida when it's on but I snagged one for a friend of mine who has seen the first movie to use.

It's showing on the Airmiles website now.  Go to Dream Rewards/Events and Attractions/Airmiles Events Exclusive and you will get you there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mkmommy said:


> Going to redeem some AM for the WDW tickets to take advantage of the Canadian discount , but also thinking I will get some Universal 2 day tickets. I think it is about 2400 AM for adult, does that change , or is there a chance there will be a discount on these tickets, and if I get now will they be good for next March? (I know the WDW will not expire.



I don't recall AM ever running a promo discount for Universal tickets.  My Universal tickets (bought through AM) do not expire but I redeemed for them quite awhile ago.


----------



## worldwidepayne

Days In the Sun said:


> I don't recall AM ever running a promo discount for Universal tickets.  My Universal tickets (bought through AM) do not expire but I redeemed for them quite awhile ago.


I've recently bought universal tickets.   They do not have an expiry date on them.   Planning to use them in August next year.


----------



## bababear_50

A Big thank-you airmiles Canadian DIS buddies.
You are some of the best ,sweetest. kind and caring people I know of!
I just arrived home after being away for a few days and when I checked the mail I found a large brown envelope filled with the most beautiful and inspirational cards I've ever received. Thank-you Jacqueline for organizing this and to everyone for all your support and condolences.
Everyone one of the cards is so dear and special!
Thank-you
BIG HUGS Mel

Here is a photo of all of them on my dinning room table.


----------



## ottawamom

Finally, my Load and Go for Rexall loaded.   I don't know why it took so long but I have offers now for next week. Anyone else who was in the same boat check again your offers may be there now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Finally, my Load and Go for Rexall loaded.   I don't know why it took so long but I have offers now for next week. Anyone else who was in the same boat check again your offers may be there now.



I think they must have been doing a system update or a had a system problem.  I'm hoping it was the latter


----------



## Sparrow78

So I'm not happy with myself lol I know we will need gas soon and since my shell didn't have Safeway cards I went and bought a Shell card to get the bonus Airmiles. I leave and the receipt says 5 Airmiles, check the fine print and the 7x isn't valid in Shell cards. Oops.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sparrow78 said:


> So I'm not happy with myself lol I know we will need gas soon and since my shell didn't have Safeway cards I went and bought a Shell card to get the bonus Airmiles. I leave and the receipt says 5 Airmiles, check the fine print and the 7x isn't valid in Shell cards. Oops.



lol, well at least you are 5 am ahead.  I guess that will be 6 am in total for your fill-up instead of the usual 1.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Finally, my Load and Go for Rexall loaded.   I don't know why it took so long but I have offers now for next week. Anyone else who was in the same boat check again your offers may be there now.


***** Mine had loaded properly on Thursday, just like they should BUT when i went and looked this morning they needed to be re-loaded, they had all "fallen off" Glad I took a 2nd glance before heading out *


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We tried the protinis yesterday and they aren't bad. It is like a lunchmate for adults. 

We got the turkey and cheddar ones. It comes with 4 crackers, 4 lots of turkey and 4 little squares of cheddar cheese. Not sure if I would pay $3.99 for them but for $1.99 each plus 75 airmiles they are worth it. You actually get two snack packs in the package for the $1.99 so it's actually about a $1 each. The ones that we purchased expire May 13/17 so they last a bit in the fridge.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

84 miles from Sobeys (spent $84), 8700 pc plus (spent $75), and did my 100 miles offer from HBC (spent $50 - those who did this offer, your bonus miles posted quickly, right?).  My Mastercard World Elite miles should post on the 25th or 26th and I think I hit 300 miles this month.  Hopefully Sobeys steps up its game next week!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 84 miles from Sobeys (spent $84), 8700 pc plus (spent $75), and did my 100 miles offer from HBC (spent $50 - those who did this offer, your bonus miles posted quickly, right?).  My Mastercard World Elite miles should post on the 25th or 26th and I think I hit 300 miles this month.  Hopefully Sobeys steps up its game next week!



My HB points posted in a week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone else been finding a lack of discounted flights for air miles?  I have checked every month from now to March for flights to Miami from Hfx to no avail.  The random weeks I checked had zero flights for 2,325 miles.  I've never had issue with this before.  If I did find a random discounted flight, it was Westjet and made you overnight for a 19-hour ordeal!  The flights are the main reason I collect.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone else been finding a lack of discounted flights for air miles?  I have checked every month from now to March for flights to Miami from Hfx to no avail.  The random weeks I checked had zero flights for 2,325 miles.  I've never had issue with this before.  If I did find a random discounted flight, it was Westjet and made you overnight for a 19-hour ordeal!  The flights are the main reason I collect.




This has been happening with flights out of YYC for 3-4 years, and the main reason why I stopped actively collecting AM's, until I found out we could purchase WDW and Universal passes with them. Fo flijts, we get better deals with our WestJet MC and Infinite Avion Visa.


----------



## 1926Moon

Hi all - I am so excited to have found this thread!

We are on Vancouver Island so basically the only places I can collect regularly are Recall and Thrifty's.  Thrifty's does not seem to have near the deals that Safeway used to :/
We manage to collect a ton of miles through our BMO MC, and I have managed to work the mastercard deals that they come out with to my full advantage.  They had a great one last November that if you had a $3k transaction, you would get 800 miles**, this just happened to coincide with when my tuition of $11k was due, so I split it into three payments to get 2400 miles   Please the 1100 miles for the 1 mile every $10.

**though this does not seem to be near the deal you guys managed to score due to pickles?  Good grief!  Thrifty's and Rexall do NOT have deals like that!!

Airmiles is advertising 2,000 bonus miles if you sign up for the Amex and spend $1500 over three months - has anyone here done that just to get the miles?  We already put everything through our BMO MC to get the miles, but I was wondering applying for the Amex, getting the miles, and then cancelling down the road.....almost seems too simple!

Also - just in case anyone else did not know about this - in the last few months we have managed to get GREAT deals on budget rental cars via the airmiles site - crazy discounts, and then additional discounts if you prepay, plus they quote the prices in CDN.   We are going to Florida over the US thanksgiving weekend and we just secured a full-size for 8 days at $155 CDN (Alamo and everywhere else weren't even close in price).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm glad you found us @1926Moon   to the hunt! You live in a beautiful part of the country, but i hear you over the time & cost of getting off the island (think you mentioned that in the redemption thread??) It's frustrating that the offers thru AM are not consistent across the entire country.*

*There are several people who I'm sure will chime in with comments over the AMEX sign-up bonus, not something I've done personally since we already have the card, but others have done it successfully. Sign up, refer their spouse and apply for another card to get double the bonus miles and then cancel once the conditions are met.*

*I think our best scores thru AM have without a doubt, been  car rentals. Not sure if you're talking about using AM to pay for the rental or just booking thru budget directly but either way that's a great price!*


----------



## mort1331

Yup done the Amex card deal, super easy. Was about to do it again, but the pickles beat it out. No issues with doing the card swap, we kept all our reg cards, added this one. Completed and got the AM then cancelled, no issues.
Good luck on the collecting.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ditto.  I applied, did the promo, then referred Hubby, did the promo. Cancelled both cards one month prior to the 1-year mark.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> This has been happening with flights out of YYC for 3-4 years, and the main reason why I stopped actively collecting AM's, until I found out we could purchase WDW and Universal passes with them. Fo flijts, we get better deals with our WestJet MC and Infinite Avion Visa.



It sucks because I can earn enough for 3-4 flights to Florida (6975-9300 miles) in one year with my BMO World Elite card and air miles collecting, but based on the $1=1 point for the above cards, it would take much longer for me to earn enough for one flight in a year!  35,000 points for a long haul flight = that's $35,000 (?)


----------



## 1926Moon

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think our best scores thru AM have without a doubt, been  car rentals. Not sure if you're talking about using AM to pay for the rental or just booking thru budget directly but either way that's a great price!*



For us it has been booking with budget through the airmiles portal. I haven't used my actual miles for booking a car yet


----------



## 1926Moon

Thanks all for the Amex feedback - I will look into it this week 
And today I am off to Rexall!!


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It sucks because I can earn enough for 3-4 flights to Florida (6975-9300 miles) in one year with my BMO World Elite card and air miles collecting, but based on the $1=1 point for the above cards, it would take much longer for me to earn enough for one flight in a year!  35,000 points for a long haul flight = that's $35,000 (?)



We use our Visa and MC for any purchase over $10, and as small business owners it can add up quick.  While it does take a while to accumulate the points, I like that there are no blackout dates, and the rate is the rate, it doesn't go up. 

I hadn't used my Avion points for almost 2 years, and just booked two first class tickets to Kona, Hawaii in November for the hubby and I. With the upgrade and cashing in all my points, it cost $28 for the flight.


----------



## Honeystar120608

So when something is in the flyer...sobeys to be exact offering ...I dunno...25 AM., if I bought that item (s) once a few days ago, if I went back would I be able to collect once more? Or is it a one time shot that week?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Honeystar120608 said:


> So when something is in the flyer...sobeys to be exact offering ...I dunno...25 AM., if I bought that item (s) once a few days ago, if I went back would I be able to collect once more? Or is it a one time shot that week?


*If an item is in the flyer you can buy it as many times as you want .. the same day, same sale, next day ...unless the flyer states a limit or your store has a sign up limiting quantities you're good to go! When Sobeys has the amazing ice cream treat offer last summer (not quite as good as Pickle 2017 but decent!) you had to buy 3 items ... we bought i think 15, got the bonus 5 times. Have at it, fill your cart!!*

*The once and done offers are the targeted offers you get and load to your card.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> We use our Visa and MC for any purchase over $10, and as small business owners it can add up quick.  While it does take a while to accumulate the points, I like that there are no blackout dates, and the rate is the rate, it doesn't go up.
> 
> I hadn't used my Avion points for almost 2 years, and just booked two first class tickets to Kona, Hawaii in November for the hubby and I. With the upgrade and cashing in all my points, it cost $28 for the flight.



Yes, I suppose that is the trade-off...no blackouts and you can pay your taxes with your points as well.


----------



## kerreyn

I think they have to be on separate transactions though. So if something is buy 3 and get 25 airmiles, you can't buy 6 to get 50. I've been burned doing that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I think they have to be on separate transactions though. So if something is buy 3 and get 25 airmiles, you can't buy 6 to get 50. I've been burned doing that.


*We've never had a problem at Metro, Sobeys or Foodland with doing multiple offers in one sale. Both our Metro and the Sobeys we go to have self-check tills that show the Airmiles as you go so that if something is missed, it's easy to get it fixed before even finishing the sale.   The recent pickle offer also shows you can do multiple sales in one transaction, otherwise i think the  cashier who had the experience of ringing up @mort1331 entire skid into however many sales of 2 jars each would have blown a gasket *
*



*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *We've never had a problem at Metro, Sobeys or Foodland with doing multiple offers in one sale. Both our Metro and the Sobeys we go to have self-check tills that show the Airmiles as you go so that if something is missed, it's easy to get it fixed before even finishing the sale.   The recent pickle offer also shows you can do multiple sales in one transaction, otherwise i think the  cashier who had the experience of ringing up @mort1331 entire skid into however many sales of 2 jars each would have blown a gasket *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice - by the time I realize it, I'm usually in the car or at home.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall coupon
Hugs Mel
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr24/Apr24-COUPON-5080-ONMB.pdf


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall coupon
> Hugs Mel
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr24/Apr24-COUPON-5080-ONMB.pdf



We'll see how that works with my 60/100 load 'n go this week.


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> We'll see how that works with my 60/100 load 'n go this week.



Your Load and Go is better than mine!  I've got spend $10, get 20 AM. That's it - no item specific offers either. This is the second week in a row, not sure what's up with that.

On the plus side, we managed to scrape up 201 airmiles at Safeway yesterday, spent $130.


----------



## samsteele

A bit off topic, but has anyone else found that no regular flight rewards are available for the last week of Sept for roundtrip direct flight from Toronto to Orlando? I checked this morning & looks like I am out of luck using my air miles for my flights. Am I just too early & is it likely this will be possible over the next month or so? Didn't think snowbirds would have snapped up direct flights for late Sept. They are more of a late Oct (after Thanksgiving) crowd. I can book separate direct flights but not a roundtrip. With the separate flights, looks like I'd pay the fee & taxes x2 so not a great use of either my miles or cash upcharge. Thanks in advance for any info if you have found a work around for this.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Typically the fees should equal the same as booking round trip.  Your flight there will always be higher taxes and fees, and coming home should be cheaper (i.e., YHZ to MCO there $111, back $46) That's my experiences when I've done mock bookings.


----------



## Donald - my hero

samsteele said:


> A bit off topic, but has anyone else found that no regular flight rewards are available for the last week of Sept for roundtrip direct flight from Toronto to Orlando? I checked this morning & looks like I am out of luck using my air miles for my flights. Am I just too early & is it likely this will be possible over the next month or so? Didn't think snowbirds would have snapped up direct flights for late Sept. They are more of a late Oct (after Thanksgiving) crowd. I can book separate direct flights but not a roundtrip. With the separate flights, looks like I'd pay the fee & taxes x2 so not a great use of either my miles or cash upcharge. Thanks in advance for any info if you have found a work around for this.


*You're not too early to book flights for September  and i don't *think* they'll release more flights (but someone else might have thoughts on that)-- can you give me a few more details? I'm currently looking @ Sept 23 - 30th and while there are no flights left in the "value level"  of 2800 miles I'm seeing an AC flight for 3098 miles. I'm not sure what's going on but at times i have found it frustrating to search for and then find flights! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Your Load and Go is better than mine!  I've got spend $10, get 20 AM. That's it - no item specific offers either. This is the second week in a row, not sure what's up with that.
> 
> On the plus side, we managed to scrape up 201 airmiles at Safeway yesterday, spent $130.


*Have you tried the AM equivalent of a hard-boot? When my offers get screwy i will go into my preferences and turn off the e-mail notifications, save it, sign out & then back in, toggle the notifications back on again. Who knows if this is what actually fixes it but the next week my offers are back on track again .... mileage may vary according to driving conditions  *


----------



## samsteele

Donald - my hero said:


> can you give me a few more details?


Absolutely! Looking for direct flight Toronto departure Sept 19 with direct return from Orlando Oct.2. I just booked the FD promo in the middle of the night so a bit stuck on the dates.


----------



## samsteele

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That's my experiences when I've done mock bookings.


I'm going to go through a full mock booking & see if this works for me. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## tinkerone

I have a question about the Canadian Ticket offer.  I have seen that some have purchased these and wonder if someone can tell me how they work.  I'm not actually going to use my Airmiles for it, I'm going to purchase it outright (saving my miles for flights next year).  When I get it from Disney is it easy to attach to my profile?  I want to be able to make FP's.  Do I have to wait till I get to Disney to actually do this which would mean I miss the fastpass window.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## samsteele

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Typically the fees should equal the same as booking round trip. Your flight there will always be higher taxes and fees, and coming home should be cheaper


That's what it worked out to. I did my 2 separate mock bookings with fees of $103 down to Orlando and $72 return to Toronto. So approx $175 in fees & taxes plus the air miles. Thank you for the tip! I'm going to take 24hrs to decide. I have another rewards program as a back up should this fall through overnight. Thanks, again. Much appreciated


----------



## Donald - my hero

samsteele said:


> Absolutely! Looking for direct flight Toronto departure Sept 19 with direct return from Orlando Oct.2. I just booked the FD promo in the middle of the night so a bit stuck on the dates.


*Well that was considerably harder than it should be that's fursure!!! *
*1st i had no flights showing on your dates -- but some did appear if i changed to the 18th and 3rd (we have on occasion flown in late and tacked on a RO in a value) but holy smokes $$$*
*THEN once i realized i hadn't signed into my account all kinds of flights came up -- here's what i found and my suggestion!*
*If you book it as a RT flight you can do a Non-stop on Delta to Orlando no problem but there is no non-stop for your return date. Assuming one ever shows up the cost for this flight is 4322 AM + $141.05 taxes & fees*

*If you book separate One Way flights -- to Orlando -- on Air Canada for 1680 AM + $103.16 taxes and fees*
*back to Toronto -- on Air Canada again -- 1680 AM + $72.36 taxes and fees*
*Total for this is 3360 AM + $175.52 taxes & fees*

*So to me it looks like if you really want direct flights you need to go with the one-way option. Costs you less miles (962 --- if you use their mile-to-cash that works out to about $100/pp) but an extra $34.47 *

*NOW to complicate the whole process -- I checked the Air Canada site and you can book the exact same flights for $392.01 total -- including all fees. -- using the AC site it is a Round trip ticket.*
*If you use the ratio of 95 AM =$10.00 those 2 one way tickets would cost you $529.20 using AM *
*I would safely say you might even be able to get the flights cheaper with a seat sale ..*

*Did i confuse you yet *


----------



## 1926Moon

Deleted because I misread and lots of other folks have already answered 
Dis Board rookie move


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> I think they have to be on separate transactions though. So if something is buy 3 and get 25 airmiles, you can't buy 6 to get 50. I've been burned doing that.





Donald - my hero said:


> *We've never had a problem at Metro, Sobeys or Foodland with doing multiple offers in one sale. Both our Metro and the Sobeys we go to have self-check tills that show the Airmiles as you go so that if something is missed, it's easy to get it fixed before even finishing the sale.   The recent pickle offer also shows you can do multiple sales in one transaction, otherwise i think the  cashier who had the experience of ringing up @mort1331 entire skid into however many sales of 2 jars each would have blown a gasket *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yup all one transaction. We would have been there for a few hours if not.
Unless it specifically says you should be able to do multiples no issues.
Check your receipt


----------



## samsteele

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well that was considerably harder than it should be that's fursure!!! *


Thank you so much for your work! I've basically reached the same conclusion. Either book each flight separately & eat the extra miles + $175 fees for the security of knowing that I'm booked now OR wait for another month or two to see if even a small seat sale pops up with AC. I agree flights at these posted prices are not a great use of my miles. Thanks again for your assistance. We've got a great bunch of Cdn DIS'rs on this thread.  

I'm punchy today after being up most of the night waiting for FD to drop so wonderful to receive good advice & the double check.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

samsteele said:


> That's what it worked out to. I did my 2 separate mock bookings with fees of $103 down to Orlando and $72 return to Toronto. So approx $175 in fees & taxes plus the air miles. Thank you for the tip! I'm going to take 24hrs to decide. I have another rewards program as a back up should this fall through overnight. Thanks, again. Much appreciated



Excellent!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Have you tried the AM equivalent of a hard-boot? When my offers get screwy i will go into my preferences and turn off the e-mail notifications, save it, sign out & then back in, toggle the notifications back on again. Who knows if this is what actually fixes it but the next week my offers are back on track again .... mileage may vary according to driving conditions  *



Okay - just did what you suggested ^^.  Fingers crossed next week it'll be back to 'normal'.
Thanks Jacqueline!


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> I have a question about the Canadian Ticket offer.  I have seen that some have purchased these and wonder if someone can tell me how they work.  I'm not actually going to use my Airmiles for it, I'm going to purchase it outright (saving my miles for flights next year).  When I get it from Disney is it easy to attach to my profile?  I want to be able to make FP's.  Do I have to wait till I get to Disney to actually do this which would mean I miss the fastpass window.
> Thanks for any help.




I think you should be able to attach it to your profile right away. Are you ordering online or by telephone? If you call to order it over the phone, I'd just ask the cast member when you're on the phone.


----------



## hdrolfe

So I booked a couple cruises  and am hoping to use AM for the hotels the night before. Both leave from Port of Miami so I'll be flying into FLL as I can get direct flights. The December date is fine, prices are reasonable and I haven enough AM to stay at a decent place (on the shuttle company's list for pick up so it'll be easy to get to the port). My question is, I don't usually book hotels other than Disney  Will the cost in AM for the March trip change? They are rather high, I get it's March break so I expect it to cost more but I'm just trying to get an idea here. If it's going to stay so high, I may just save on flights or something. Or perhaps I'll just use the AM for the March trip and pay out of pocket for a hotel in December since the prices are lower any way. I will never get enough to do all my flights and hotels. I really should stop planning trips.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I have a question about the Canadian Ticket offer.  I have seen that some have purchased these and wonder if someone can tell me how they work.  I'm not actually going to use my Airmiles for it, I'm going to purchase it outright (saving my miles for flights next year).  When I get it from Disney is it easy to attach to my profile?  I want to be able to make FP's.  Do I have to wait till I get to Disney to actually do this which would mean I miss the fastpass window.
> Thanks for any help.



I bought mine through Disney and they appeared in my Disney experience right away. I haven't booked FP yet... two months to go for that  But I assume it won't be an issue. I did not pay to have them shipped to me, just printed the email with the barcode to take when I get there. So I don't have the tickets in hand, but they are in MDE. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> *I bought mine through Disney* and they appeared in my Disney experience right away. I haven't booked FP yet... two months to go for that  But I assume it won't be an issue. I did not pay to have them shipped to me, just printed the email with the barcode to take when I get there. So I don't have the tickets in hand, but they are in MDE. Hope that makes sense.


On line or did you phone to order?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## ottawamom

I bought mine online through Disney for my trip in two weeks. Like hdrolfe said I got the email and the tickets were all magically in my MDE waiting for me.  I just attached names to each one.  I was able to make FP at 60 days (no issues). When we go to the parks for the first time we will head to Guest Relations of a ticket window( whichever line is shorter) and redeem our voucher (email voucher).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> My question is, I don't usually book hotels other than Disney  Will the cost in AM for the March trip change? They are rather high, I get it's March break so I expect it to cost more but I'm just trying to get an idea here. If it's going to stay so high, I may just save on flights or something.



I had used my AM to book hotels when we did our cruise in November.  I found Miami to be more "expensive"  in Am than Orlando...even the hotels in Disney Springs or close to Disney or Universal Studios.  I found a hotel that was close to the airport...it cost us 15 dollars in a taxi to get there...then it offered a 10.00 fee to drive you to the port for what ever time you needed.  It worked great.  I used my AM for a stay in Orlando and Miami for that trip, and would not hesitate to do it again.  I'm currently trying to save enough to do the same for a family trip again to Orlando next March.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> On line or did you phone to order?
> Thanks for the info.



I did it online



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had used my AM to book hotels when we did our cruise in November.  I found Miami to be more "expensive"  in Am than Orlando...even the hotels in Disney Springs or close to Disney or Universal Studios.  I found a hotel that was close to the airport...it cost us 15 dollars in a taxi to get there...then it offered a 10.00 fee to drive you to the port for what ever time you needed.  It worked great.  I used my AM for a stay in Orlando and Miami for that trip, and would not hesitate to do it again.  I'm currently trying to save enough to do the same for a family trip again to Orlando next March.



Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep saving   should have bought more pickles...


----------



## osully

Am I doing something wrong? Went to Rexall today for the first time ever, in Ontario, and used Load & Go app at checkout. I had a few things I should have been eligible for that did not show on my receipt. Will they be posted later?

- Spend $10 on almost anything and get 20 bonus miles
- Spend $4 on chocolate, candy, gum or mints and get 8 bonus miles
- Spend $4 on beverages and get 8 bonus miles


----------



## kuhltiffany

Did you go into the app and "add" them first?  You have to actually go in and check off them off to activate them.  On mine it's a plus sign in a circle, I press it and then it becomes a green check mark...



osully said:


> Am I doing something wrong? Went to Rexall today for the first time ever, in Ontario, and used Load & Go app at checkout. I had a few things I should have been eligible for that did not show on my receipt. Will they be posted later?
> 
> - Spend $10 on almost anything and get 20 bonus miles
> - Spend $4 on chocolate, candy, gum or mints and get 8 bonus miles
> - Spend $4 on beverages and get 8 bonus miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Am I doing something wrong? Went to Rexall today for the first time ever, in Ontario, and used Load & Go app at checkout. I had a few things I should have been eligible for that did not show on my receipt. Will they be posted later?
> 
> - Spend $10 on almost anything and get 20 bonus miles
> - Spend $4 on chocolate, candy, gum or mints and get 8 bonus miles
> - Spend $4 on beverages and get 8 bonus miles


*No, your Rexall LoadnGo offers will appear on your receipt and will actually say that you used one. If it didn't appear and you know you bought the correct items I would 1st try the on-line chat. Service there is hit-n-miss but they might be able to help you sort it out. Or you could try going back into the store to see if they will manually add the miles to your account --- again this depends on how the cashier on staff feels at any given time  *

*Sorry you had a frustrating experience*


----------



## 1926Moon

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall coupon
> Hugs Mel
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Apr24/Apr24-COUPON-5080-ONMB.pdf



Thank you Mel for sharing this!

Between the above coupon, the Rexall head to toe deal yesterday, a spend $80 and get 100 miles deal in my load and go, and various other Rexall deals - between today and yesterday I spent $178 and earned 322 miles


----------



## osully

Hmm, thanks. Yes I had them selected and they have checkmarks in the circles. 

If it means anything, I was not at the Rexall closest to my home (that one is currently closed for renovations). 

Confusing. Anyways I should have earned 36 more points on my $23 purchase  I will try the online chat!


----------



## kerreyn

osully said:


> Hmm, thanks. Yes I had them selected and they have checkmarks in the circles.
> 
> If it means anything, I was not at the Rexall closest to my home (that one is currently closed for renovations).
> 
> Confusing. Anyways I should have earned 36 more points on my $23 purchase  I will try the online chat!




I just double checked my receipt from yesterday, and my meager spend $10 and get 20AM didn't go through either. I received the 30 bonus for buying vitamins, as well as the 80 airmiles from the paper coupon spend $50 get 80.  Looks like I'll be asking them what the heck too.


----------



## ottawamom

When I logged into my Rexall Load and Go last Friday I didn't have any offers at all. I checked my DH account and he had a Spend $10 get 20AM. Saturday my offers showed up(I had the spend $50 get 100AM). Checked my DH account on Sunday as I prepared for my Monday shop. His loaded offer of $10 get 20AM was gone and had been replaced with at $50 get 100AM. Strange things have been going on with Load & Go.  My Rexall purchases posted correctly, sorry so many of you are having difficulties.


----------



## kerreyn

I was on live chat with "Carolann" at Airmiles.  She said she's reported the issue with the department that deals with the Load and Go app.  According to Carolann, the issue should be resolved in a couple of days, and that if I don't see the airmiles credited to my account, then to contact them again.  I told her it was quite frustrating for me to have to chase down the airmiles that should be in my account, and that Airmiles should be doing more to alleviate the frustration from their customers who are dealing with missing airmiles.  I also told her about my lack of offers on the app, and basically said that the Load and Go app is unstable and unreliable.  

So, if anyone is missing airmiles or offers from the Load and Go app, I would suggest contacting Airmiles and letting them know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Who is responsible for the My Offers app?  Sobeys or Air Miles?  I have been getting crappy offers for a while now, lots of buy 3, get 5 miles and lots of 25% off things, but not earning miles...


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Who is responsible for the My Offers app?  Sobeys or Air Miles?  I have been getting crappy offers for a while now, lots of buy 3, get 5 miles and lots of 25% off things, but not earning miles...



If you're adding the offers to your card and buying the items, then I would think Airmiles should be responsible for the missing airmiles.  I haven't had to contact anyone for the My Offers offers, so not 100% on that one.  Sorry.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Who is responsible for the My Offers app?  Sobeys or Air Miles?  I have been getting crappy offers for a while now, lots of buy 3, get 5 miles and lots of 25% off things, but not earning miles...



Sobey's is responsible for the My Offers app. If it's and consolation my "My Offers" have been totally useless to me recently. They seem to be pushing the save X% more and more and like you I would rather have the AM bonuses.



kerreyn said:


> If you're adding the offers to your card and buying the items, then I would think Airmiles should be responsible for the missing airmiles.  I haven't had to contact anyone for the My Offers offers, so not 100% on that one.  Sorry.



If it's a "My Offers" offer that has been added to a card and doesn't work you are best to contact the Sobey's help line directly. Getting Airmiles involved will add 6 months and tons of grief to the situation. The people at "My Offers" are able to log into your offers and see what is there and what has been used/not used. They are usually pretty good about crediting you with the AM that should have been on the receipt.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Sobey's is responsible for the My Offers app. If it's a "My Offers" offer that has been added to a card and doesn't work you are best to contact the Sobey's help line directly. Getting Airmiles involved will add 6 months and tons of grief to the situation. The people at "My Offers" are able to log into your offers and see what is there and what has been used/not used. They are usually pretty good about crediting you with the AM that should have been on the receipt.



Good to know - thank you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No sense in quoting everyone's post and/or tagging you -----you'll know if this applies to you or not *

*Rexall Load and Go -- good flipping grief, is there anyone i can slap right now? My offers, are there, then not, then back but different URGH. I don't have a smartphone (yet, had to get one in Florida but waiting to add it to the account in August when hubby's contract is up) so if i want to know which products to buy when in the store i need to log onto the page on my Kindle and then save it in my reading list so i can see them if i have no wifi connection. This has worked before no problem but this week they have changed 4 times since loading and today i picked up  a few items that were there when i stuck in on my Kindle at midnight but URGH .. get home to check which have moved into my expired and noticed that at least 1/2 of them are now different -- i miss my coupons   That AND when i did my sale, the stupid cash register they opened for me wasn't able to show which AM i had earned so now i will need to carefully check when they post that i got all i should (i was able to see that my spend $60.00 get 100 AM was used in the Load and Go section) *


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Rexall offers all went through fine, not trying to rub salt in the wound, just wanted to mention it so that people know.  I may do a second run tomorrow so I'll post if I have difficulties. My only suggestions: double check that your offers are loaded before you go, make sure you reach the minimum ie $9.99 isn't $10.

Hopefully everyone will get their missing points quickly.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> My Rexall offers all went through fine, not trying to rub salt in the wound, just wanted to mention it so that people know.  I may do a second run tomorrow so I'll post if I have difficulties. My only suggestions: double check that your offers are loaded before you go, make sure you reach the minimum ie $9.99 isn't $10.
> 
> Hopefully everyone will get their missing points quickly.



Did you use a coupon and the load 'n go?


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Did you use a coupon and the load 'n go?



Yes, the printable M-R one 80 am wus $50, 100am wus $60 lgo and survey coupon.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, the printable M-R one 80 am wus $50, 100am wus $60 lgo and survey coupon.



You have given me hope, lol.  I will go and try again after getting short changed last week.


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Did you use a coupon and the load 'n go?



My one measly lgo offer for spend $10 and get 20 was loaded, still is.  I spent $53, and got the spend $50 and get 80 am offer, but the lgo offer didn't.

I'm glad you're not having issues with it - it's a pain in the tookus.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm almost positive I can see the load and go offer on the cashier's screen before I pay, I'll check for sure next time.  If so, might be something to watch for.


----------



## Sparrow78

I just booked a Disneyland trip today!! Westjet package was $3100 for flights and hotel for 5 of us... 1 infant. My 16,000 Airmiles took off close to $1800 off the package. Now I need to save like 3300 for a car rental! I already redeemed park passes but today I looked and they are still offering the Canadian price tickets to Disneyland on their website so my mom scored hers!

Here's hoping for some blue Friday's soon, hopefully with diapers  again! Or the bring the great pickle deal to Alberta!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got my BMO air miles from my mastercard yesterday...I earned 386 for the month! Woot woot!  I knew with having to pay for summer soccer, day camps for summer, my total would be a good one last month   Hopefully I should be at 2,850 cash miles by the end of the month   I'm going to start using $50 in cash miles towards my groceries every week and put that $50 into my Disney travel fund.  Just waiting on my big tax return!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer big score this week is another $200 Gift Card / 95 miles offer.  Again, they have silly product offers: spend $25 in flavoured ketchup ($2.49) get 25 miles. ugh.  Why one would need 10 bottles of ketchup is beyond me LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer 
April 27-May 3
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-27-to-may-3/all
Not alot in the flyer but maybe there are better deals in the store.
Hugs Mel


----------



## 4leobeans

@Donald - my hero : I'm a fairly new AM collector, and I'm just wondering how you (personally, I saw in some of your posts referring the "cost") determine a value for your miles?

For example, the current 7 day DW ticket is 3250 miles. The current Cdn ticket would cost about $400 usd.....

Is the AM redemption value increasing when the Cdn ticket promo goes away?

I guess I have some reading to do, to maximize my collection


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I FINALLY finished my shopping for the week.  Came down with a nasty cold over the weekend...so I only did what I had to.  Got 45 miles at Safeway for 66 bucks.  I could have had an extra 35 if I spent another 10.00, but I couldn't spend it on something we really didn't need.  Also got 3000 PC points.  Getting close to another 100 visa card!  Hopefully I get the gas coupon with my new offers tomorrow.


----------



## bgula

Quick question.  I've done the upgrade from the gold AMEX to the Platinum AMEX before in order to get the 2000 AM.  However, it's usually an offer made by AMEX.  In the past they've waived the $65 annual fee, although by what I've read on this thread, that may not happen anymore.  It's been 6-7 months since I've cancelled the Platinum and gone back to my gold.  How do I get the upgrade with the 2000 AM's if I haven't received an offer from AMEX?  Should I call and ask if I qualify once again?


----------



## bababear_50

The things you do for airmiles
I need my airmiles,,I am down with sciatic pain --cause unknown right now.
I must say my usual leisurely stroll around Foodland Sobeys and Rexall have become mission commando exercises. 
First I scan web site 
then I visualize where everything is in the store.
Take pain medication,,,,
then I try to park my car really close to shopping store,,wish I had a special parking pass.
Then i go in for the shop-------------------I can walk sort of and sit sort of but standing the pain just radiates down the leg--think child labour pain.
Yesterday at Rexall I realized taking my shoe off and raising the leg to support it on the shopping cart helped,,,,I did get a few looks from my fellow shoppers.
I am not one to ask for help but holy cow by the time I do the check out I am ready to scream. Yesterday I think the nice Rexall lady realized I was lacking my sunny airmiles disposition and called for another staff member to take my purchases out to the car. I appreciated it so much.
So if you see a hunched over/shoeless/grimacing in pain/foot supported by the shopping cart women it may be me.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Also got 3000 PC points.  Getting close to another 100 visa card!  Hopefully I get the gas coupon with my new offers tomorrow.



Is Superstore letting us buy gift cards again with PC Plus points?


----------



## Donald - my hero

4leobeans said:


> @Donald - my hero : I'm a fairly new AM collector, and I'm just wondering how you (personally, I saw in some of your posts referring the "cost") determine a value for your miles?
> 
> For example, the current 7 day DW ticket is 3250 miles. The current Cdn ticket would cost about $400 usd.....
> 
> Is the AM redemption value increasing when the Cdn ticket promo goes away?
> 
> I guess I have some reading to do, to maximize my collection


*HI!! to the hunt! We would love to help you out ... this thread is rather long at this point but I do my best to update both the Title of the thread with the page of where the current week's deals start appearing and the first post with a direct link --- you should be able to follow along but it you have any questions don't be afraid to ask, we're like a family in here now (minus the squabbling around the table at large holiday gatherings  ) *

*When i referred to the "value of miles" or the "cost" I was using the ratio Airmiles equates the cash miles with : 95 miles = $10.00 so using that formula the current 7 day ticket would "cost" 3250/95 *10 =$342.11 CDN --- which if you use the current exchange rate on the Bank of Canada site works out to $241.22 US On the Disney site I'm seeing that the discounted tickets are $277.50 (is your $400.00 figure actually CDN not US??)*

*YES there is no question that once the current ticket discount dries up (I would imagine AM will continue to provide the exchange vouchers until the run out since they already have them on hand but not sure) the redemption rate will sky rocket -- when i redeemed for 5 day tickets BEFORE the discount i "paid" 3550 AM *

*You will find lots of concrete tips on how to collect miles here since we will often report our successes!  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is Superstore letting us buy gift cards again with PC Plus points?


*A little digging and i found on their FB page that someone reported on April 18th they tried to buy 3rd party gift cards at the Superstore in Ottawa and they were denied. The response from PC  further up the thread was "President's Choice Hi,  We believe this is temporary, but do not have a timeframe to provide at this time."*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> The things you do for airmiles
> I need my airmiles,,I am down with sciatic pain --cause unknown right now.
> I must say my usual leisurely stroll around Foodland Sobeys and Rexall have become mission commando exercises.
> First I scan web site
> then I visualize where everything is in the store.
> Take pain medication,,,,
> then I try to park my car really close to shopping store,,wish I had a special parking pass.
> Then i go in for the shop-------------------I can walk sort of and sit sort of but standing the pain just radiates down the leg--think child labour pain.
> Yesterday at Rexall I realized taking my shoe off and raising the leg to support it on the shopping cart helped,,,,I did get a few looks from my fellow shoppers.
> I am not one to ask for help but holy cow by the time I do the check out I am ready to scream. Yesterday I think the nice Rexall lady realized I was lacking my sunny airmiles disposition and called for another staff member to take my purchases out to the car. I appreciated it so much.
> So if you see a hunched over/shoeless/grimacing in pain/foot supported by the shopping cart women it may be me.
> Hugs
> Mel


*Now that's dedication! I think one of the saddest complaints i had when we came home and i had the flu -- I couldn't Hunt for almost a month! I look at my account and there are 3 postings other than our credit cards for the entire month of February.*
* But i found the solution for you!! *
*



*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did the last time I purchased one.  I had my regular groceries that were worth more than the 100.00 that I was going to purchase...plus the gift card...and I had no problems.  I did it at No frills.  But if they wouldn't let me.  I would just use the points for my groceries...and then do a separate transaction to purchase the gift card right after.  It is really the same.  Just as long as I get the visa card...to use for our planned trip


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Now that's dedication! I think one of the saddest complaints i had when we came home and i had the flu -- I couldn't Hunt for almost a month! I look at my account and there are 3 postings other than our credit cards for the entire month of February.*
> * But i found the solution for you!! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh my goodness!!! It's perfect,,lol,I just need a coffee sippy cup holder.
Well off to Physio"aka torture time".

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! It's perfect,,lol,I just need a coffee sippy cup holder.
> Well off to Physio"aka torture time".
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Always happy to oblige --- here's one that will even hold your phone!*
*



*
*and since it has 2 spots perhaps you also need one of THESE sippy cups  *
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok ... i just noticed something on the back page of the Metro flyer about special offers on merchandise on the Airmiles site -- went to the page and sure enough there are some "food related" products at discounted rates. HOWEVER, when i tried to compare what those are compared to what i would pay as an ONYX collector, those products are even on the regular pages??? I thought one of their "new & improved services" was no distinction between what one collector sees to another's offerings .. what gives!! *
*here's a link to the special page -- i had to sign in once i got there BTW*
* Metro merchandise deals*


----------



## cdnmickeylover

bababear_50 said:


> The things you do for airmiles
> I need my airmiles,,I am down with sciatic pain --cause unknown right now.
> I must say my usual leisurely stroll around Foodland Sobeys and Rexall have become mission commando exercises.
> First I scan web site
> then I visualize where everything is in the store.
> Take pain medication,,,,
> then I try to park my car really close to shopping store,,wish I had a special parking pass.
> Then i go in for the shop-------------------I can walk sort of and sit sort of but standing the pain just radiates down the leg--think child labour pain.
> Yesterday at Rexall I realized taking my shoe off and raising the leg to support it on the shopping cart helped,,,,I did get a few looks from my fellow shoppers.
> I am not one to ask for help but holy cow by the time I do the check out I am ready to scream. Yesterday I think the nice Rexall lady realized I was lacking my sunny airmiles disposition and called for another staff member to take my purchases out to the car. I appreciated it so much.
> So if you see a hunched over/shoeless/grimacing in pain/foot supported by the shopping cart women it may be me.
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel - I so feel for you. I've had sciatic pain that lasted almost 2 years (wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy) and I hope yours doesn't last that long. Doctors couldn't figure out why it was lasting so long but it did eventually go away. Mine was caused by lifting a heavy box during moving. Have to admit I'm careful with what I lift now. I did get a special parking pass though - my doctor signed it for me. I really couldn't walk very far and for about 6 weeks just before it started to get better I didn't go out and lived on strong painkillers that knocked me out so I could sleep but didn't really get rid of the pain. I admire you getting airmiles in pain. That's dedication.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Always happy to oblige --- here's one that will even hold your phone!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *and since it has 2 spots perhaps you also need one of THESE sippy cups  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank-you Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

cdnmickeylover said:


> Mel - I so feel for you. I've had sciatic pain that lasted almost 2 years (wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy) and I hope yours doesn't last that long. Doctors couldn't figure out why it was lasting so long but it did eventually go away. Mine was caused by lifting a heavy box during moving. Have to admit I'm careful with what I lift now. I did get a special parking pass though - my doctor signed it for me. I really couldn't walk very far and for about 6 weeks just before it started to get better I didn't go out and lived on strong painkillers that knocked me out so I could sleep but didn't really get rid of the pain. I admire you getting airmiles in pain. That's dedication.



Hi Hon
Thanks for taking the time to share your experience ,,it helps me to know I'm not alone.
In March I was just coming out of a Atopic eczema flare, when I developed Psoriasis (this is new to me) and remember saying to the doctor that "God doesn't give us more than we can deal with" (this was me trying to be positive) then my brother passed away and that's when the sciatic pain started. 
Next time I saw her(doctor) I cried my heart out saying "He has given me toooo much to deal with right now". 
The nights are the worst,sometimes I sleep for 2 or three hours ,and the skin issues limit the use of applying heat and topical heat creams--yes some were on sale recently at Rexall. Physio is able to apply ultrasound and Tens unit as luckily the right side is not to bad with skin irritation. 
Today the physio therapist mention asking the doctor about Psoriatic Arthritis as a possible diagnosis. 
I'm all drugged out with Advil,Tylenol #1 Tylenol# 3 , and two types of muscle relaxants,never mind all the skin lotions and creams. 
Emotionally three weeks has been more than enough for me ,,two years-- oh boy I hope not.
I am trying to be a bit more positive each day.
I know I could just send my sons on Airmiles hunts but it just wouldn't be the same.
Thanks airmiles buddies for letting me rant on here--Hugs 
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks for taking the time to share your experience ,,it helps me to know I'm not alone.
> In March I was just coming out of a Atopic eczema flare, when I developed Psoriasis (this is new to me) and remember saying to the doctor that "God doesn't give us more than we can deal with" (this was me trying to be positive) then my brother passed away and that's when the sciatic pain started.
> Next time I saw her(doctor) I cried my heart out saying "He has given me toooo much to deal with right now".
> The nights are the worst,sometimes I sleep for 2 or three hours ,and the skin issues limit the use of applying heat and topical heat creams--yes some were on sale recently at Rexall. Physio is able to apply ultrasound and Tens unit as luckily the right side is not to bad with skin irritation.
> Today the physio therapist mention asking the doctor about Psoriatic Arthritis as a possible diagnosis.
> I'm all drugged out with Advil,Tylenol #1 Tylenol# 3 , and two types of muscle relaxants,never mind all the skin lotions and creams.
> Emotionally three weeks has been more than enough for me ,,two years-- oh boy I hope not.
> I am trying to be a bit more positive each day.
> I know I could just send my sons on Airmiles hunts but it just wouldn't be the same.
> Thanks airmiles buddies for letting me rant on here--Hugs
> Mel


  Hugs back at ya.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got flyers but only had a quick glance. I see the spend $30 on Netflix giftcard, get 35 AM deal on the front, also one for an iTunes card but I can't remember the numbers and about to get kiddo ready for bed. Didn't see anything else of note.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Has anyone had their Foodland AM post for purchases made on Easter Monday an beyond?  I thought Foodland posted the AM collected from Sunday to Saturday on Wednesday?  My AM from the previous Saturday have posted but not the ones from Easter Monday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50 ... you have been dealt quite the hand lately  Just wanted to mention that we've just ordered a Tens unit from AM ... I'm super excited to have that show up soon! I used one while in labour with our youngest and needed no other form of pain relief so i hope it can help with the arthritic shoulders *
* Tens Unit*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario flyer for next week on Saveland site, I think I will be passing as I've bought most of what I need this week:
http://www.saveland.ca/RexallPharmaPlus/flyers/23750/

Did a second shop at Rexall today, missing a load and go 10am wub Rexall vitamins but other than that, everything went through fine.  Yesterday's Rexall shop posted in full last night.  
Could be they have issues setting up specific coupons, thought I'd post this one as a heads up to others that have it. YMMV.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Has anyone had their Foodland AM post for purchases made on Easter Monday an beyond?  I thought Foodland posted the AM collected from Sunday to Saturday on Wednesday?  My AM from the previous Saturday have posted but not the ones from Easter Monday.



Just received Foodland ams.


----------



## stfxkid

Just got my pickle points!!! :


----------



## stfxkid

Does anyone know if i can buy the 7 day, and downgrade it to a 6 day and use the difference to help pay for the upgrade to PH+? I will be there before may 20th.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I see Safeway has blue Friday tomorrow (diapers on there for someone that was hoping!).  You could really rack up if you're willing to pay more for stuff! LOL.  Some good stuff in there and some decent prices.  Will have to go through with a fine tooth comb later when I have time and plan my strategy! lol


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *@bababear_50 ... you have been dealt quite the hand lately  Just wanted to mention that we've just ordered a Tens unit from AM ... I'm super excited to have that show up soon! I used one while in labour with our youngest and needed no other form of pain relief so i hope it can help with the arthritic shoulders *
> * Tens Unit*



Thanks Hon
I would love to get this,thanks for sharing!
I just changed over my miles from cash to dream,,lets hope Sobeys posts something good this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

My pickle points also posted! Not as many as some got  but still a nice little boost.
I'll be getting the Netflix card again, hopefully they don't run out this time. Last time they were out of the $30 cards so I got one you can choose the amount for, put $30 on it and had to go to customer service to get my bonus. They gave it to me no problem but it was a little annoying.
Otherwise, I don't see anything that great, but others usually spot the good deals lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Boy oh boy it's slim pickings this week.  Good thing I cleaned up at Rexall earlier in the week. Fortunately for me I found out that my son has a Netflix account. I'll pick up a couple of those GC at Sobeys. Might pick up a few other things all Sobey's that we need anyway (all small AM).

Hallmark promotion at Rexall spend $15 get 30 AM also Keg GC spend $25 get 20AM


----------



## Days In the Sun

stfxkid said:


> Does anyone know if i can buy the 7 day, and downgrade it to a 6 day and use the difference to help pay for the upgrade to PH+? I will be there before may 20th.



Ahhh, the one question I wanted to ask them when I was there and didn't! lol  But my guess is that you can since they are converting your ticket to a credit.  Hopefully you'll find someone here that has tried it.

My thought at the time was assuming am continues to offer 5d and 7d tickets, that I would perhaps get 7d am tickets and upgrade to 5d hoppers (the tickets we want).  At today's non-Cdn ticket prices $473.93 5d hopper - $436.65 7d = $37.28 + $21.30 gate fee = $58.58 to add hopper. Might be a worthwhile thing to do depending on reward levels, other options, circumstances where Disney adds or doesn't add the gate fee etc.


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday tomorrow! 

My daughters an I will be making our lists today.


----------



## mort1331

So thanks to you all checked my points, they are all there. Or were. Cashed them out for park passes already. I would rather them be in my hand then sitting there were they can change in a moment.
But noticed nothing updated for my status points yet.
I chatted with AM and they said that it will be updated by the end of the month. Not sure if the STB will be there, but as long as the pickles are there.


----------



## jenilynn

My pickle points arrived today as well!! I just ordered 2 5 day Disney passes and I'm bouncing off the walls!!! Is anyone redeeming points to keep the passes for future years since they do not expire?


----------



## Days In the Sun

jenilynn said:


> My pickle points arrived today as well!! I just ordered 2 5 day Disney passes and I'm bouncing off the walls!!! Is anyone redeeming points to keep the passes for future years since they do not expire?



I will be, knowing I can't upgrade them or they will be worth far less.  We much prefer hoppers but at the discounted price they are a bargain imho so we will adjust our trip accordingly.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone buying gcs at Shell on credit card?  I was at our closest station but they have limited selection so I went to another that said debit and cash only, corporate policy.  Thought I'd try another next week but am wondering what other people are doing.  Any experiences??


----------



## Donald - my hero

jenilynn said:


> My pickle points arrived today as well!! I just ordered 2 5 day Disney passes and I'm bouncing off the walls!!! Is anyone redeeming points to keep the passes for future years since they do not expire?


*Nope, we're not redeeming for tickets --- refuse to spend any money while the current administration is in power. Our only form of concrete protest is our $$. Given our age and the uncertainty of hubby's income (self-employed so it can never be truly counted on to remain stable) we don't think it's wise to have a bunch of tickets sitting around until we are able to go. Also figure it would be our luck to go ahead, snag a bunch and then Disney will come out and change their minds about the expiration policy. SO, there they sit growing by the day, teasing me as i try to decide what's the best use. I ordered a Tens unit to help with the aches and pains but other than that, who knows??  *


----------



## jenilynn

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone buying gcs at Shell on credit card?  I was at our closest station but they have limited selection so I went to another that said debit and cash only, corporate policy.  Thought I'd try another next week but am wondering what other people are doing.  Any experiences??



I bought my Foodland gift cards on my AMEX at Shell


----------



## Sparrow78

momof2gr8kids said:


> I see Safeway has blue Friday tomorrow (diapers on there for someone that was hoping!).  You could really rack up if you're willing to pay more for stuff! LOL.  Some good stuff in there and some decent prices.  Will have to go through with a fine tooth comb later when I have time and plan my strategy! lol



That was me! Except I didn't see diapers on my flyer? Lol but I did look online on my phone as opposed to the paper one. I'll have to check again! Hoping its pampers. Lol


----------



## Sparrow78

Saw it. But boo. Last time it was a blue Friday deal so 100 Airmiles instead of 40, but I do need diapers and it works out to be the same as superstore because it's more diapers. I'll take it lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

jenilynn said:


> I bought my Foodland gift cards on my AMEX at Shell



Husband's thinking was the guy doesn't want to pay the extra fee, I'll definitely try another station.  Thank you!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, we're not redeeming for tickets --- refuse to spend any money while the current administration is in power. Our only form of concrete protest is our $$. Given our age and the uncertainty of hubby's income (self-employed so it can never be truly counted on to remain stable) we don't think it's wise to have a bunch of tickets sitting around until we are able to go. Also figure it would be our luck to go ahead, snag a bunch and then Disney will come out and change their minds about the expiration policy. SO, there they sit growing by the day, teasing me as i try to decide what's the best use. I ordered a Tens unit to help with the aches and pains but other than that, who knows??  *



I hear you , we have reworked a lot of our spending this year.  But as long as I can work out a cheap trip to WDW or Universal and our family would like to go, I will continue to cash in for tickets.  We have been fortunate to have never paid for tickets with the exception of 2 years of free dining many years ago.


----------



## blue888

For blue Friday, can we buy multiples of the items in the same transaction?


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone buying gcs at Shell on credit card?  I was at our closest station but they have limited selection so I went to another that said debit and cash only, corporate policy.  Thought I'd try another next week but am wondering what other people are doing.  Any experiences??


I am (in BC). (Also, hi everyone! I've been lurking forever on this thread lol) 

I'm using my Starwood Amex to get points towards hotel (approx a 3% return) since the Airmiles return @ 1/$20 is what ~ 1.9%? This way I'll have points for one of the Marriott hotels at DL on top of the ticket. So far I've bought Amazon, Starbucks and Safeway. But I'm planning on some iTunes and more Safeway. I like the GCs I can add to my account immediately, toss the card and just use over time. But then, Safeway is useful since it's the closest grocery store to my home and work. 

However, at the store I stoped at yesterday, they had my Airmiles account # on the receipt w/my acct balance but didn't indicate how many I earned? Going to wait to see them post before buying more at that store.... the other store showed the amount earned immediately. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, we're not redeeming for tickets --- refuse to spend any money while the current administration is in power. Our only form of concrete protest is our $$. Given our age and the uncertainty of hubby's income (self-employed so it can never be truly counted on to remain stable) we don't think it's wise to have a bunch of tickets sitting around until we are able to go. Also figure it would be our luck to go ahead, snag a bunch and then Disney will come out and change their minds about the expiration policy. SO, there they sit growing by the day, teasing me as i try to decide what's the best use. I ordered a Tens unit to help with the aches and pains but other than that, who knows??  *


Ok I know you have some issues with the current admin, ( I think gov, not Disney, but either way) Disney has never changed a non-expire to expire. There are some that still have single tickets, paper, that they still accept 20 years later. So I feel very safe that these wont change. Plus the backlash from it would be overwhelming. That is one reason they did not cancel the old non-expire ticket, they just don't sell them anymore.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Ok I know you have some issues with the current admin, ( I think gov, not Disney, but either way) Disney has never changed a non-expire to expire. There are some that still have single tickets, paper, that they still accept 20 years later. So I feel very safe that these wont change. Plus the backlash from it would be overwhelming. That is one reason they did not cancel the old non-expire ticket, they just don't sell them anymore.



I feel safe that the Canadian certificates won't change as well.  I do want to clarify that my partially used non-expire tickets, attached to my disney experience, now expire Dec 31, 2030 so they do actually expire.


----------



## 1926Moon

kristabelle13 said:


> I am (in BC). (Also, hi everyone! I've been lurking forever on this thread lol)



Hello from Nanaimo


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> I am (in BC). (Also, hi everyone! I've been lurking forever on this thread lol)
> 
> I'm using my Starwood Amex to get points towards hotel (approx a 3% return) since the Airmiles return @ 1/$20 is what ~ 1.9%? This way I'll have points for one of the Marriott hotels at DL on top of the ticket. So far I've bought Amazon, Starbucks and Safeway. But I'm planning on some iTunes and more Safeway. I like the GCs I can add to my account immediately, toss the card and just use over time. But then, Safeway is useful since it's the closest grocery store to my home and work.
> 
> However, at the store I stoped at yesterday, they had my Airmiles account # on the receipt w/my acct balance but didn't indicate how many I earned? Going to wait to see them post before buying more at that store.... the other store showed the amount earned immediately. Has anyone else experienced that?



Welcome to the thread Kristabelle13! 

Thanks for mentioning amazon, I will watch for them, so far haven't seen any grocery ones but bought Canadian Tire and Shoppers.  

No issues with ams not being on the receipt so far, perhaps the system was down?  I would definitely follow it up if I didn't see them posted in a few days.


----------



## stfxkid

Pickle Payday


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> I am (in BC). (Also, hi everyone! I've been lurking forever on this thread lol)
> 
> I'm using my Starwood Amex to get points towards hotel (approx a 3% return) since the Airmiles return @ 1/$20 is what ~ 1.9%? This way I'll have points for one of the Marriott hotels at DL on top of the ticket. So far I've bought Amazon, Starbucks and Safeway. But I'm planning on some iTunes and more Safeway. I like the GCs I can add to my account immediately, toss the card and just use over time. But then, Safeway is useful since it's the closest grocery store to my home and work.
> 
> However, at the store I stoped at yesterday, they had my Airmiles account # on the receipt w/my acct balance but didn't indicate how many I earned? Going to wait to see them post before buying more at that store.... the other store showed the amount earned immediately. Has anyone else experienced that?


*Glad you've decided to join in the fun  I've noticed the last month or so that all of my Rexall receipts say "balance unavailable" but the amount i earn in that transaction shows up --- except for my one shop on Tuesday -- the cash just sat there spinning away and finally spat out this information "Redemption system unavailable" ... i was not a happy camper, worried that I would need to chase down all of the miles. They posted as usual though by the next day. SO a glitch is possible but i would hang onto that receipt until you see the miles you expect to earn actually post.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

stfxkid said:


> Pickle Payday
> View attachment 233799


*DANG! That looks very impressive, I'm jealous  I have one lone 75 score. (nice profile pix  BTW)*


----------



## stfxkid

Donald - my hero said:


> *DANG! That looks very impressive, I'm jealous  I have one lone 75 score. (nice profile pix  BTW)*


Thank you, i like your profile pic as well. It got harder as they instuited the 6 item maximum on me half way through my pickle run. One cashier even accused me of selling the relish on the black market, I laughed and told her I was donnating them to a food bank as soon as the AMs posted.


----------



## Sparrow78

Pickle payday! Lol that's amazing


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Maritimers can only dream of offers like the Pickle Palooza *le sigh*


----------



## ottawamom

The Rexall issue with not showing your Balance I think is somehow related to the locked Cash account. My balance always showed until I locked my account. I have yet to unlock my cash account when I shop so I haven't been able to test out my theory. Still waiting for that redeem x Cash AM get y AM promotion to actually show up so I can test the theory.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yes the balance not showing is due to your locked account.  The AirMiles person told me that when I called up to ask why my receipt showed no points.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

stfxkid said:


> Pickle Payday
> View attachment 233799



that's impressive...Based on your AM from the Mount Albion Foodland...you must be the person they said came in and "cleared the shelves" (LOL).  I managed 450 AM for my 2 jars of relish and 10 jars of pickles (donated to the local food bank).


----------



## stfxkid

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> that's impressive...Based on your AM from the Mount Albion Foodland...you must be the person they said came in and "cleared the shelves" (LOL). I managed 450 AM for my 2 jars of relish and 10 jars of pickles (donated to the local food bank).



I left a lot on the shelves. but they were the only ones I found that had the sweet relish.


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Glad you've decided to join in the fun  I've noticed the last month or so that all of my Rexall receipts say "balance unavailable" but the amount i earn in that transaction shows up --- except for my one shop on Tuesday -- the cash just sat there spinning away and finally spat out this information "Redemption system unavailable" ... i was not a happy camper, worried that I would need to chase down all of the miles. They posted as usual though by the next day. SO a glitch is possible but i would hang onto that receipt until you see the miles you expect to earn actually post.*


I went to a third Shell today - same as the second. Card scanned and showed balance of AMs but didn't tell me how much I earned.... the ones from two days ago didn't post yet...what's the wait time on these? And then what's the course of action?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> I went to a third Shell today - same as the second. Card scanned and showed balance of AMs but didn't tell me how much I earned.... the ones from two days ago didn't post yet...what's the wait time on these? And then what's the course of action?


*We don't go to Shell (there's only 1 in the city and it's not very convenient to get to) so i don't know how quickly they post the miles --- if you go past that timeline i don't think you'll be happy with the next answer. To chase them down you need to wait 60 days for regular miles & and 120 for bonus miles *


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *We don't go to Shell (there's only 1 in the city and it's not very convenient to get to) so i don't know how quickly they post the miles --- if you go past that timeline i don't think you'll be happy with the next answer. To chase them down you need to wait 60 days for regular miles & and 120 for bonus miles *


Ha! Yeah, I chased them down for Apple Bonus miles after 6 months last time.  Thanks for your help (and I meant to add before) and the warm welcome!


----------



## mernin

I just did my shop at Sobeys for Blue Friday.  Thought I was good at the $100 (which turned out to be 99.78) so missed out on 100 bonus AM and he split one of my purchases over the two bills so missed out on another 40 bonus AM.  I guess I'm going back to get it fixed not exactly what I was planning to do!

Edited to add: easily fixed.  Spent $182.62 and got 498 AM.  Missed 100 more bonus by $23 (I should really pay more attention to how much I am putting in the cart because I'm sure I could have bought that much more!)


----------



## Sparrow78

I did my shop too! Didn't think to split because o e time they told me it's not allowed anymore. I spent $203 and got 370 Airmiles. I bought the cheese even though I can get it cheaper at Costco but since I'm making pizzas for supper tonight just grabbed them there.
I'll be good when mine post as its sad to see "0" on my page lol


----------



## kerreyn

Did my Blue Friday shopping today too!  I had two orders and spent $367.69 for 972 airmiles.  My daughter and her nubby had two food orders, and a liquor store order, worth about 1025 (not sure what their spend was).  Looks like once these airmiles post next week we'll be able to order another Universal Orlando pass.  That'll just leave one last Universal pass and one regular priced 5 day WDW pass to go!

I told my daughter that once we have enough for the Universal and WDW passes, we'll get working on her airmiles card to get them into Onyx too.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

stfxkid said:


> I left a lot on the shelves. but they were the only ones I found that had the sweet relish.



There must be someone else in the area that cleaned them out...I was talking to the owner and she said that as a result of this she had to put a limit of 4.  Head Office then sent them printouts that said that the limit was 6.


----------



## ottawamom

kristabelle13 said:


> I went to a third Shell today - same as the second. Card scanned and showed balance of AMs but didn't tell me how much I earned.... the ones from two days ago didn't post yet...what's the wait time on these? And then what's the course of action?



Shell is all over the map as to when they post.  I must admit I haven't done an analysis of it but they can take anywhere from 3 days to a week or more. The Airmiles earned never show up on my receipts either. I don't worry about them too much because I only get them for filling up with fuel so its 1 here and there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone dealing with allergies in your family right now (this spring seems worse for us!) I just got a coupon from Rexall for bonus miles if you buy any size of Flonase .No idea how much this costs but it could count towards the weekend bonus as well*
* Buy any size Flonase allergy spray, get 20 AM*


----------



## kerreyn

The only offer I got on the Load and Go app today was spend $30 and get 50 airmiles.  IF that even works.  Never did hear back from Airmiles over the 20 am I didn't get on the spend $10 and get 20.  Their app sucks.  I'm going back to just using the emailed coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

Load the spend $30 get 50AM. Use the email coupon at the cash. Both have been known to show up. Separate line items. You use the coupon and the other magically appears on the receipt  (well it does for me anyway)


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Load the spend $30 get 50AM. Use the email coupon at the cash. Both have been known to show up. Separate line items. You use the coupon and the other magically appears on the receipt  (well it does for me anyway)



I had the load and go spend $10 and get 20 airmiles loaded last week and also had the emailed coupon of spend $50 get 80.  Monday, I spent $58 and didn't receive the bonus 20 so I called Airmiles. The woman I spoke to said it was a 'glitch' and will be fixed shortly.  The original spend $10 get 20 was still loaded in my app, so I reprinted another emailed coupon and spent $63 on Wednesday- still didn't receive the bonus 20 from the app. 

Long story short, I've loaded the spend $30 and get 50 to the app for next week, but I'll be calling on Monday before I go to Rexall to see if their 'glitch' has been fixed. 

PS: This is also the third week in a row that I haven't received item specific airmiles offers on the load and go app. When I told the woman from Airmiles about it she sounded surprised that I only received the spend so much to get this much offer.  I'll be asking them about that too. The app was working great for me until about 3 weeks ago.  Rant over.


----------



## ottawamom

That.... (don't think I can type the word in polite company) I don't think I'll ever be able to figure out their system. Why some people can do something and others try the exact same thing and it doesn't work. I know the Rexall customer service is no help at all from the couple of times I've called them. The only thing I can suggest is taking a screen shot of your page when you load your offers. Take it with you when you shop. If they don't work perhaps your store manager can do something to rectify the situation at the store level.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I bailed on blue friday. Was a crazy week at work and after supper and getting kids from the pool I didn't have the energy to go back. Having wine instead! Lol


----------



## marchingstar

i bailed on blue friday too! i have a funeral out of town this weekend that i've been preparing for--i could have done a trip this morning but i just wasn't feeling it. i glanced at the flyer and although there were a good number of miles up for grabs, it felt less amazing than previous blue friday specials. i'm pretty sure a couple months ago i bought 4 packs of bacon and earned 100 miles and today the same 4 packs were worth 50, for instance. 50 is still awesome, but combine the seeming drop in bonus miles with my weekend plans, i just couldn't be bothered. glad for folks who took advantage--i'll own next blue friday!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> i bailed on blue friday too! i have a funeral out of town this weekend that i've been preparing for--i could have done a trip this morning but i just wasn't feeling it. i glanced at the flyer and although there were a good number of miles up for grabs, it felt less amazing than previous blue friday specials. i'm pretty sure a couple months ago i bought 4 packs of bacon and earned 100 miles and today the same 4 packs were worth 50, for instance. 50 is still awesome, but combine the seeming drop in bonus miles with my weekend plans, i just couldn't be bothered. glad for folks who took advantage--i'll own next blue friday!


Yeah Friday's too hard to get everything together. Why can't they change it to a $hitload of am Saturday? I think that marketing scheme would be more popular anyways. .


----------



## oceanwave

Can cash airmiles be used to buy gift cards at Shell?  If so, anyone know what type of gift cards they have?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mernin said:


> Edited to add: easily fixed.  Spent $182.62 and got 498 AM.  Missed 100 more bonus by $23 (I should really pay more attention to how much I am putting in the cart because I'm sure I could have bought that much more!)



I use the calculator on my phone to keep track of what I'm spending when I need to hit a certain dollar amount. Every time I put something in the cart I add the price to the running total. You just need to remember to not include any milk products in your totals.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

oceanwave said:


> Can cash airmiles be used to buy gift cards at Shell?  If so, anyone know what type of gift cards they have?


Not any more. They just changed that after the big deal of AM cash being stolen from accounts. Which is a huge deal for me. Got a ton of GC last Christmas for a wide variety of places using my am cash.


----------



## ottawamom

No "milk products" is that an east coast thing. I usually have dairy in all my shops?


----------



## mernin

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I use the calculator on my phone to keep track of what I'm spending when I need to hit a certain dollar amount. Every time I put something in the cart I add the price to the running total. You just need to remember to not include any milk products in your totals.





ottawamom said:


> No "milk products" is that an east coast thing. I usually have dairy in all my shops?


That's a good idea.  I try to do the mental math but it doesn't work well for me!  For dairy, I also have it in most of my purchases and never noticed it didn't count.


----------



## NorthernGrl

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yeah Friday's too hard to get everything together. Why can't they change it to a $hitload of am Saturday? I think that marketing scheme would be more popular anyways. .



Best name for a shopping event ever!! lol


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> No "milk products" is that an east coast thing. I usually have dairy in all my shops?


Me too (edit to add: have dairy in my shops).


----------



## DilEmma

MegaMiles coming soon !?!
https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## ottawamom

I feel some road trips coming on!


----------



## mort1331

hmm need to see what this is all about


----------



## 1926Moon

DilEmma said:


> MegaMiles coming soon !?!
> https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon



Excellent!!

In other news, this morning I learned that hard way that gift cards do not count towards the to "spend $xx, get xx miles" at Rexall - I am such a rookie sometimes   There were bonus miles available on Keg GC, so I thought if I bought $50 worth I would get the bonus miles AND the weekend spend deal.....obviously, I did not get both   But, now I have Keg GC for my bday in a couple weeks?  I just told hubby that is where he is taking me - garlic shrimp, here I come!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> MegaMiles coming soon !?!
> https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon


*Oh goody! It sounds like yet another" use enough coupons on products you might not normally buy at stores you don't normally go to" offer. I suggest everyone get multiple copies of the booklets, keep detailed records of which coupons you use, staple a coupon to each receipt after you complete the purchase because sure as shootin this will turn into another STB fiascle! According to the terms & conditions (which you should keep a copy of as well!) they are saying allow up to 120 days for the miles to post.*

*I'm ready to play the game!*


----------



## 1926Moon

Donald - my hero said:


> * STB fascicle! *



Can you give me the cole's notes version of what happened?


----------



## mort1331

1926Moon said:


> Can you give me the cole's notes version of what happened?


multiple stores, stores not having product in, still have not added points to go towards Gold or Onyx levels. Even though it clearly stated that it will.


----------



## 1926Moon

Gotcha.  I shall be armed with my saved receipts!!!  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Donald - my hero

1926Moon said:


> Can you give me the cole's notes version of what happened?


*Yup what he said! (and good on you for understanding me even though i had an epic spelling error!)*

*The Shop the Block was a massive promotion to get people to use cash miles -- use a certain number of coupons at a certain number of stores to earn up to 1900 cash miles --- many of the stores didn't carry the products to even use the coupons --for example there were some high end cheeses and deli meats that you needed to buy 2 of at .. Foodland & most of the stores don't even stock that kind of food.  There were pages of this thread dedicated to our escapades but most annoying was/is that some people still have not been awarded all of the earned miles and like mort said they were to be included in  the 2017 Gold/Onyx status and that hasn't happened either.*

*Just do some old fashioned CYA and you should be good to go!*


----------



## Sparrow78

Ok wait... Those of you in the east you can't have milk count towards your totals!? We can, just no deposits count?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DilEmma said:


> Me too (edit to add: have dairy in my shops).



No fluid milk products (i.e., milk, Delight/Coffee whitener). We can have yogurt, cheese, etc.  Sorry I wasn't very clear on that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yay! Mega Miles!  I'm going to be strategic about it this time so I can use it on my card AND my DH's card.

I might have to switch my account back to dream miles for it, cause that is half a flight to Florida for me and much more valuable then cash miles (1250 = $131 cash)


----------



## bababear_50

Question about booking flights,, I have only ever booked my flights dept and return. Can I just book return now and when the dept flight prices lower purchase the dept flight later. Hope that makes sense.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My mind is ready for Mega Miles,,Bring it on!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OP, where did you find the link for the Mega Miles promo?  I didn't see anything when I logged into my account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Don't forget to log into your accounts on May 1 and print the coupons (if they are there)...I don't get the paper mailer typically until the end of the first week of the promo, which is so annoying.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My account is currently on Cash miles and I earned 183 miles this weekend. If I switch my account to Dream miles today, the miles I earned this weekend will they post to my Cash account or Dream?


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Question about booking flights,, I have only ever booked my flights dept and return. Can I just book return now and when the dept flight prices lower purchase the dept flight later. Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs Mel



i'm pretty sure you can but it'll cost more to book two one-way flights than one round trip.


----------



## hdrolfe

I can't wait to see what's needed for the Mega Miles promo... I could use a big miles boost! I crazily have 3 trips booked over the next year... I am looking forward to my trips of course but would love to save on flights, or the hotels before my cruises. Especially the one night in March in FLL! It seems to be twice what one night in December is. I hope the coupons aren't too hard to use.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 1) OP, where did you find the link for the Mega Miles promo?  I didn't see anything when I logged into my account.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 2) Don't forget to log into your accounts on May 1 and print the coupons (if they are there)...I don't get the paper mailer typically until the end of the first week of the promo, which is so annoying.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 3)My account is currently on Cash miles and I earned 183 miles this weekend. If I switch my account to Dream miles today, the miles I earned this weekend will they post to my Cash account or Dream?




*The link will probably appear on everyone's home page starting the 1st of May -- if not, use this link Mega Miles I'll update it and put a link on the 1st page of the post once tomorrow rolls around *
*I would imagine that starting tomorrow every store that has offers will have a supply of the coupon booklets at the till, just grab a couple for your records. If it's like the STB promotion there were a few offers that only appeared on my profile so pay attention for those and again, print extras of any you use.*
*This is from the Airmiles site "Using the preference slider, you can setup or change the deposit preference for your Miles by moving the slider from 0% - 100% toward either your Cash or Dream Accounts. Once set, future Miles will be added to your accounts the way you want. Your preference can be changed as many times as you like and the change will take effect at 3:00am EST the following day." So any miles you've earned up till 3 am tonight (or is that tomorrow  ) will be cash miles, it won't switch to Dream until after that.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Question about booking flights,, I have only ever booked my flights dept and return. Can I just book return now and when the dept flight prices lower purchase the dept flight later. Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs Mel


*No problem at all doing your flights this way, when i helped someone last week check out pricing I noticed that the difference in fees was minimal -- the amount of cash you'll need to pay will be slightly more than if you book as one RT flight but not enough to make up for the extra miles involved with a RT ticket in my opinion -- I even used the silly miles-to cash ration to compare the difference in the cost of flights VS the cost of fees.*

*Here's the math from that exercise ...*
*If you book it as a RT flight you can do a Non-stop on Delta to Orlando the cost for this flight is *
*4322 AM + $141.05 taxes & fees*
*If you book separate One Way flights -- to Orlando -- on Air Canada for 1680 AM + $103.16 taxes and fees*
*back to Toronto -- on Air Canada again -- 1680 AM + $72.36 taxes and fees*
*Total for this is 3360 AM + $175.52 taxes & fees*
*Costs you less miles (962 --- if you use their mile-to-cash that works out to about $100/pp) but an extra $34.47*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *No problem at all doing your flights this way, when i helped someone last week check out pricing I noticed that the difference in fees was minimal -- the amount of cash you'll need to pay will be slightly more than if you book as one RT flight but not enough to make up for the extra miles involved with a RT ticket in my opinion -- I even used the silly miles-to cash ration to compare the difference in the cost of flights VS the cost of fees.*
> 
> *Here's the math from that exercise ...*
> *If you book it as a RT flight you can do a Non-stop on Delta to Orlando the cost for this flight is *
> *4322 AM + $141.05 taxes & fees*
> *If you book separate One Way flights -- to Orlando -- on Air Canada for 1680 AM + $103.16 taxes and fees*
> *back to Toronto -- on Air Canada again -- 1680 AM + $72.36 taxes and fees*
> *Total for this is 3360 AM + $175.52 taxes & fees*
> *Costs you less miles (962 --- if you use their mile-to-cash that works out to about $100/pp) but an extra $34.47*



Thank you Jacqueline for all your hard work figuring this out for me,I really appreciate it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks Donald-my hero!


----------



## DilEmma

MegaMiles is up!
Ontario doesn't look too bad https://www.airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/home?reg=ON

I can do the Foodland, Shell and Rexall easily. Maybe one of the LCBO offers (the red wine is over $19 ouch) and the airmilesshop ($150 accumulative).

I'm not sure we can do both DH and my card though.

There are lots of options in addition to the five above:
Lowes
Rona
Children's Place
Global Pet Food
Staples
Jean Coutu
BMO MasterCard - 25 transactions (no minimum)
Air Miles Travel Hub
And several more ...

I kind of wish I was a Spendy Pants.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

My Mega Miles offers don't have Safeway on them, or Lowes or LCBO.  Can I opt into those deals from another drop down box or do I have to stick with my area only?  Has a Liquor Mart and Rona which we don't have here. WTH?


----------



## bababear_50

Unfortunately I don't think the Mega Miles is a good deal for me.
I will have to think on this.
Good luck to those doing this Shop The Block Mega Miles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I can get 5 offers for both Dh and my cards.  I just have to be very strategic about it so I don't overspend.


----------



## damo

This should be pretty easy.  BMO mastercard, shell, rexall, global pet foods, foodland(a bit out of the way but still doable),Rona or Lowes for summer flowers.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think the Mega Miles is a good deal for me.
> I will have to think on this.
> Good luck to those doing this Shop The Block Mega Miles.
> Hugs Mel


Yeah, there is some serious cash outlay for most of the sponsors. $150 on the airmilesshops site is pushing it and I have TWO birthdays coming up in May.


----------



## ottawamom

I've loaded my offers (saved them), printed off coupons, save copies of coupons to a Power point file (all set to have receipts attached to them).  All I have to do now is shop. With only 3 weeks available to me (off to the World next week) it could be tight but I'll give it my best go. I've got 4 coupons which are an easy no brainer purchase the last one plus my extra just in case coupon I will have to think about a (we always need pet food (Global Pet Foods) and it is gardening season (RONA))

Happy hunting all!


----------



## ottawamom

Is this weeks Rexall email coupon out yet!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll have to shop at Foodland when I'm visiting my parents on the May long weekend. I think I will be able to do 5 of them. I wish there was a Sobeys or Metro. Rexall and Shell are easy. Probably the Children's Place as well... kiddo needs summer clothes. Maybe the airmiles shop. Maybe the Global Pet foods.


----------



## DilEmma

momof2gr8kids said:


> My Mega Miles offers don't have Safeway on them, or Lowes or LCBO.  Can I opt into those deals from another drop down box or do I have to stick with my area only?  Has a Liquor Mart and Rona which we don't have here. WTH?


Hmm, where are you?


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Is this weeks Rexall email coupon out yet!



http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May1/MAY1-COUPON-3050-ONMB.PDF


----------



## DilEmma

damo said:


> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May1/MAY1-COUPON-3050-ONMB.PDF


Thanks much!!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmmmm...................................
I do spend quite a bit on flowers for the garden.........................
1.Rona spend $60.00
2. Shell 25 L of fuel
3. Foodland spend $60.00 on groceries
4. LcBO spend $20.00 bottle red wine (available to May 20 2017)
5. Rexall Spend $25.00
Hmmmm I think I might be in

When I try to print my offers the LCBO one is coming up as online and won't print with the others??
Is this happening to anyone else?
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> When I try to print my offers the LCBO one is coming up as online and won't print with the others??
> Is this happening to anyone else?
> Hugs Mel


Yes. It looks like its a(n unrealiable) instore offer.
Though the STB ones posted uneventfully, albeit belated.


----------



## alohamom

I know this might be a stupid question but can you guys tell me if the Mega Miles promo is for dream and cash or just cash like the STB promo? I dont see that anywhere but before I go being a "Spendy Pants" (thanks DilEmma) I want to make sure I am earning dream miles and NOT cash miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I don't think it is reward-based specific.  It would have to tell you that in their promo description (i.e., Shop the Block Cash)


----------



## kerreyn

I didn't take part of the Shop the Block promo, but I think I'll be good for the Mega Miles.  The Lowes, Safeway Rx, Airmilesshops, Shell, Staples and Rexall should all be doable for me!


----------



## alohamom

That is what I was thinking but I just want to be sure...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was a little upset about not taking part in Blue Friday.  I'm sooo close to another DW ticket...Had my list done up, was ready to head out and do some shopping...went to check the bank account as I had gotten paid and wanted to see if my cheque was what I thought it would be...Then I seen we had a " bouncing issue " with the hubby's paycheck   We got it straightened out...but we are thinking he won't get a last paycheck for the amount of hours owing to him.  So I had to scale back the shopping for a bit...until Hubby's cheques from the new job start.    OH well...it is what it is.  Just crossing my fingers that the price doesn't disappear as soon as the offer from DW does.


----------



## oceanwave

bababear_50 said:


> Question about booking flights,, I have only ever booked my flights dept and return. Can I just book return now and when the dept flight prices lower purchase the dept flight later. Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs Mel



Yup, you can book one way only.  We are flying into one city and then flying out of another and had no issues booking one way.


----------



## oceanwave

For me, it seems the Mega Miles are much easier for me to obtain than STB.  1) BMO card 2) Airmiles shops 3) Global Pet Foods 4)Lowes 5)Budget 

I will definitely be keeping a very detailed list of the transactions since they messed up so badly with STB.


----------



## damo

Everyone keep an eye on the dates for the Global Pet Foods coupon.  It doesn't start on May 1 like the rest.


----------



## wdwmom3

This information is probably on here somewhere already but just 2 quick questions.  What are the current air miles needed for a 5 day ticket and 7 day (both kids and adult).  And can I upgrade and add a day to these tickets?


----------



## DilEmma

Heads up!
I just returned from Rexall for my weekly milk and egg run. The MegaMiles coupon could not be read. The cashier manually entered the barcode and it was not recognized. She and the manager received information from two other Rexall's that the coupon was not working. My store did not have the booklets yet. And of course, no one in the store was aware of the promotion initially.


----------



## DilEmma

alohamom said:


> I know this might be a stupid question but can you guys tell me if the Mega Miles promo is for dream and cash or just cash like the STB promo? I dont see that anywhere but before I go being a "Spendy Pants" (thanks DilEmma) I want to make sure I am earning dream miles and NOT cash miles.


Lol. That's not really how I meant it. Unfortunately I don't need anything at most of those stores right now. I wish I had some spending needs though.


----------



## DilEmma

alohamom said:


> I know this might be a stupid question but can you guys tell me if the Mega Miles promo is for dream and cash or just cash like the STB promo? I dont see that anywhere but before I go being a "Spendy Pants" (thanks DilEmma) I want to make sure I am earning dream miles and NOT cash miles.


I was chatting online with Air Miles in regards to the Rexall problem (reading Disboards while waiting). I confirmed that the MegaMiles is for either dream or cash miles. 
Quote from the chat:
"Always best to check to make sure specially when a big bonus Miles is at stake  lol. So yes the Bonus Mega Miles that you earned will be posted on the ratio that you have set on your account."


----------



## DilEmma

DilEmma said:


> Heads up!
> I just returned from Rexall for my weekly milk and egg run. The MegaMiles coupon could not be read. The cashier manually entered the barcode and it was not recognized. She and the manager received information from two other Rexall's that the coupon was not working. My store did not have the booklets yet. And of course, no one in the store was aware of the promotion initially.


Further to this, I chatted online with a knowledgeable CSR. He asked me to hold on to my receipt and will have the promotion coupon manually added. I also confirmed that the Sobeys branded BMO Mastercard does NOT qualify for the MegaMiles BMO offer. (DH came back from the grocery store a few months ago, all proud of himself for applying for this credit card.)


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up (Just picket up a Booklet from Rexall)
Mega Miles booklet does have Sobeys and Sobeys Urban fresh coupon
May 5-7
Use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase get 25 bonus airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Had to go to three LCBO to get the wine but finally got a bottle at Erin Mills town centre.LCBO.last bottle.
Did the Rexall offer but coupon did not work--she added it in manually and it worked.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

On last page of booklet Metro is listed but I can not find anything in the booklet regarding Metro,,,,maybe it is going to be added online later.


----------



## alohamom

Thanks @DilEmma!


----------



## bababear_50

Now I am definitely ready for Physio Therapy.......................

They let me combine the Rexall spend 30 get 50 airmiles and the Mega Miles spend 25 get 15 bonus airmiles PLUS I used a 10,00 gift card from last weeks shop (sometimes it's nice to be considered a senior),so I spent $24.00 and I got 65 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i like the look of the mega miles event! there are some reasonable options for me. one thing i've noticed: the 150$ at airmilesshops is cumulative over the month. i understand that to mean as long as you enter the coupon each time you could spend 25$ at amazon, 50 at indigo, 50 at sephora... as long as you hit 150 total you're good.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up (Just picket up a Booklet from Rexall)
> Mega Miles booklet does have Sobeys and Sobeys Urban fresh coupon
> May 5-7
> Use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase get 25 bonus airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


Excellent!
Did you make a purchase at Rexall by chance? Wondering if the coupon worked for you.
Edit to add: Disregard, I saw your subsequent post.


----------



## Silvermist999

marchingstar said:


> i like the look of the mega miles event! there are some reasonable options for me. one thing i've noticed: the 150$ at airmilesshops is cumulative over the month. i understand that to mean as long as you enter the coupon each time you could spend 25$ at amazon, 50 at indigo, 50 at sephora... as long as you hit 150 total you're good.



Yes! Thats my understanding of how this deal will work.

Actually I just placed two orders at gap and clinique online yesterday totalling over $150...should have waited, but I really don't see an issue spending over $150 again in May!

I like this mega miles offer a lot!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for starting the ball rolling on the Mega Miles promotion gang! It's pouring rain here and that doesn't help with the funk I'm in but i'm gonna push thru it for my fellow hunters. My plan is to update the first page with information regarding this event and might even start a thread dedicated to it *if* i can figure out how to link to specific posts within this thread! *

*For us, I've signed up for the MasterCard offer but not sure if we can do the 25 purchases or not -- if i end up doing a couple of sales each week at Rexall that should help but we don't really do a lot of shopping. Wonder if using my MC for each purchase on-line will count??? *
*We don't go to Shell (out of the way and rarely can we squeeze that much fuel into our Fit)*
*Foodland only if they have any awesome Airmiles deals and to spend a minimum of $60.00 will be really hard for us (that tends to be a bust store for us!). *
*Rexall is easy-peasy to do a $25.00 sale. *
*LCBO -- don't drink and a $20.00 bottle of wine is too expensive to splash into stew *
*Staples -- might be able to squeeze a $45.00 sale in on-line to kill 2 birds with one stone (count towards that requirement)*
*Foodsaver.ca ??? really... uhm no--- now if you really want one, there's your on-line sale done (maybe?? it's not in the airmiles shop???)*
*Same with MARGARITAVILLE.ca ... not in the shop & $$$ it looks to me like ALL of the on-line coupons are for store not in the airmiles shop -- am I missing something here?*
*Pet store? We have a turtle ... yeah, $25.00 worth of food a year that we've already bought elsewhere*
* And so it goes for most of the offers .. most don't apply to us but will we try? You bet we will, i look it square in the eye as a challenge that i WILL beat *


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> This information is probably on here somewhere already but just 2 quick questions.  What are the current air miles needed for a 5 day ticket and 7 day (both kids and adult).  And can I upgrade and add a day to these tickets?


*HI! Yes, this thread has become a bit daunting and it will only be worse over the next month as we help each other reach the Mega Miles goals. *
*The current miles needed for 5 day tickets: Adult -- 2950 child --2850*
*The current miles needed for 7 day tickets: Adult --3250 child --3150*

*There is a whole thread dedicated to the Canadian discounted tickets and there is discussion around upgrading them and how confusing that has become *
*CDN discount tickets This link will take you to the page where discussion is happening about upgrading costs!*


----------



## kristabelle13

I'm in for Mega Miles - I'll use my BMO card everywhere this week and should get 25 small purchases in next 10 days or so.  And I signed up for texture...it seemed like an easy win and texture also threw me a coupon when I registered so it's about $30 for 100 miles for the 4 month commitment. Staples, Rexall and Shell are easy peasy too. So about $30 I wouldn't have spent for 1350 AM is a good deal.  

I might also double up and use my shell GCs at the Airmilesshops this month lol


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for starting the ball rolling on the Mega Miles promotion gang! It's pouring rain here and that doesn't help with the funk I'm in but i'm gonna push thru it for my fellow hunters. My plan is to update the first page with information regarding this event and might even start a thread dedicated to it *if* i can figure out how to link to specific posts within this thread!*



Easy to link to specific posts! At the bottom right of every post is a #, just click the # and that takes you to a link for that specific post.

Example:

Post #4661 where you ask about how to link to specific posts is right here!


----------



## bababear_50

Well I originally thought this Mega Miles would not be for me but upon review I think I can make it work and only buy things I need or can use.
1. wine--friend's retirement party in June.*done*
2. Rexall-I needed stuff there anyway and it cost me $24.00 *done*.
3. Sobeys-use 95 cash airmiles for one transaction. Easy one for me.
4. Foodland-(Spend $60.00) I usually do one food shopping here per month depending on airmile deals.(I like their Prime Chicken).
5. Shell-Next fill up I will use shell.(Min 25L )*done*

I will be buying flowers so Rona spend $60.00 may be a backup option.
*****I would remind everyone doing the Mega Miles to keep their receipts***

Hugs Mel


----------



## 1926Moon

For us it will be:

BMO Mastercard - we totally ARE spendy-pants   Well, that and the fact that we put EVERYTHING through the MC, so it should be no problem getting to 25 transactions.
Shell - not a problem

Rona - will be a bit of a stretch, but I am sure there is something we need there this month!
Foodsaver - I was just about out of rolls for mine, and with summer coming I do a lot of freezing.
Rexall
Airmiles shop - we should be good via Amazon and possibly Old Navy....
I can't believe that those of you back east get to use Airmiles for your booze


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Easy to link to specific posts! At the bottom right of every post is a #, just click the # and that takes you to a link for that specific post.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Post #4661 where you ask about how to link to specific posts is right here!


*AWESOME! Thanks for the help -- I'll work on keeping things up to date in a much more efficient manner now  *


----------



## 1926Moon

I have a question - we do not seem to get emails for coupons and promos?  Nor do we get a coupon book in the mail?  I just logged into our AM account, and I do have it selected to receive emails....
So, for instance, that Rexall coupon someone just posted above - we do not seem to get things like that?  Does it come to you via AM or Rexall?
Thanks 
KC


----------



## DilEmma

1926Moon said:


> I have a question - we do not seem to get emails for coupons and promos?  Nor do we get a coupon book in the mail?  I just logged into our AM account, and I do have it selected to receive emails....
> So, for instance, that Rexall coupon someone just posted above - we do not seem to get things like that?  Does it come to you via AM or Rexall?
> Thanks
> KC


I checked my email. It's from Rexall:
noreply@notifications.rexall.ca

Interesting though, I get the Rexall coupon mid Monday morning (10:41 for this one) which is far too late in the morning to be useful.

Some get the coupon on Friday I think. That's super convenient to decide whether to shop the weekend promo or wait for midweek.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm curious to see if there are any Cash miles offers in the booklet for Sobeys or Lawtons. I don't remember ever seeing those before.  Maybe I just bypassed them as I haven't had Cash miles prior to the STB promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

1926Moon said:


> I have a question - we do not seem to get emails for coupons and promos?  Nor do we get a coupon book in the mail?  I just logged into our AM account, and I do have it selected to receive emails....
> So, for instance, that Rexall coupon someone just posted above - we do not seem to get things like that?  Does it come to you via AM or Rexall?
> Thanks
> KC


*At times I've had to do a "hard reboot" to trigger my email offers to come up again .. go into your profile, opt out of offers, save your profile and then sign back in and opt in again (works for me but mileage may vary  )*

*The current coupon book for the Mega Miles event won't come in the mail, you'll find it sitting at the cash counter of participating sponsors. Be sure to pick up at least 2 copies so you can attach one to every receipt on the chance you need to follow up once they are no longer showing on-line.*

*At times i get a heads up for the weekly coupon in my Friday email from Rexall and i'll post what it *should* be .. other times i don't get it until Monday morning. I get them around 8:30 (just checked the last month to confirm) but i'm a lazy-butt and am rarely sitting here till around 11 and the Kindle is too brain-dead to provide links *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm curious to see if there are any Cash miles offers in the booklet for Sobeys or Lawtons. I don't remember ever seeing those before.  Maybe I just bypassed them as I haven't had Cash miles prior to the STB promo.


*Someone said there are coupons for Sobeys in the booklet that's not showing on-line -- use 95 Cash Miles is one*


----------



## 1926Moon

Thanks all for the clarification 
KC


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Excellent!  That will be another one I can use for both of us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just opened yet another e-mail from Airmiles and found this gem! Since we'll be using this card exclusively during May, score another 160 AM *
**


----------



## 1926Moon

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just opened yet another e-mail from Airmiles and found this gem! Since we'll be using this card exclusively during May, score another 160 AM *
> *View attachment 234731*



Hmm, I very rarely get emails from BMO regarding bonus stuff.  The last one I received was back in November for a promo that if you spent a certain amount you would receive bonus miles ($3000 = 800 miles, etc.).  Luckily it was when my massive tuition payment was due, so I split my payment into four, received, 3200 bonus miles + the 1300 miles for the $13k charged to my MC.  I am pretty sure I have not received a BMO airmiles special since then 
Maybe I am too big of a liability for taking advantage of the past offer??


----------



## kerreyn

Just came back from my neighborhood Rexall, and the Mega Miles coupon didn't work for me either. When the cashier scanned the coupon, it said "not recognized".  Not a biggie, because the Rexall is across the street from my office and I can go back any time, but when these promotions roll out it sure would be nice if Airmiles and Rexall could get their poop together.

Since the Mega Miles coupon didn't work, I handed her my spend $30 and get 50am emailed coupon, which worked.  I am happy to say that the Load and go offer for the same amount worked finally!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just opened yet another e-mail from Airmiles and found this gem! Since we'll be using this card exclusively during May, score another 160 AM *
> *View attachment 234731*



I hope I have that email too. I just put down a deposit on a new car this morning. One transaction will take care of that. 

My Rexall coupon didn't work either but the cashier put in a code so that I could get the extra AM anyway while I wait for them to work on a fix for the coupon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just opened yet another e-mail from Airmiles and found this gem! Since we'll be using this card exclusively during May, score another 160 AM *
> *View attachment 234731*



Weee! I hope I get this! The last couple of big promotions I got a separate email from BMO.

I just picked up my mailer at Sobeys...no Cash miles offers inside.  It is exactly the same as the offers I have online.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Now I am definitely ready for Physio Therapy.......................
> 
> They let me combine the Rexall spend 30 get 50 airmiles and the Mega Miles spend 25 get 15 bonus airmiles PLUS I used a 10,00 gift card from last weeks shop (sometimes it's nice to be considered a senior),so I spent $24.00 and I got 65 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel



No load 'n go too?  

I'm going to go tomorrow and try all three coupons.


----------



## Sparrow78

boo! I didn't get that airmiles email 

But the megamiles should be easy.

We already agreed to only use the BMO card between hubby and I this month to start saving miles for the car rental for our trip in November.
the others I'll use is:
Childrens place - glad I waited to do my shopping
Shell
Rexall
Rona or lowes

Now if only childrens place was on airmiles shops that would kill 2 birds right there! LOL

Do we have to print the coupons? Or can I show them on my phone at Shell etc?


----------



## oceanwave

momof2gr8kids said:


> Not any more. They just changed that after the big deal of AM cash being stolen from accounts. Which is a huge deal for me. Got a ton of GC last Christmas for a wide variety of places using my am cash.



Ah, that's frustrating!  I wish they offered more of a selection through the website.


----------



## mernin

I did children's place today already and easily see getting 5. I switched my car rental I had booked for next week to National to take advantage of that offer too.  I think I should have 5 by next week at the latest (children's place, national, sobeys, shell and recall). I did sign up for the BMO offer too which should be pretty easy seeing how I charge all my work expenses so will use it for the next week or so.


----------



## damo

Who did the BMO email come from?


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Who did the BMO email come from?


*Airmiles proper this is the address it came from*

*AIR MILES Reward Program <newsandmore@emails.airmiles.ca>*


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up (Just picket up a Booklet from Rexall)
> Mega Miles booklet does have Sobeys and Sobeys Urban fresh coupon
> May 5-7
> Use 95 cash airmiles on a single purchase get 25 bonus airmiles.
> Hugs Mel



Nooo... I just used up my cash miles for Starbucks egiftcard!!!!

Just let me sob!!


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
This is the inside of my booklet
Sorry I am terrible at scanning this stuff. It cut off Shell / Timber Mart /Jean Coutu/ airmilesshop.ca.


----------



## ottawamom

Have you been spending less than $1600 the past few months on that card. I wonder if this is targeted to get you to spend more.  Unfortunately my last bill was huge so they may not feel like they have to entice me to put more on my card. I haven't seen that particular email yet but you tend to get some of these emails a day or two before I do so there may still be hope.

Does anyone know if you can use both the Sobey's and Urban Fresh coupons. Will they count for two separate coupons. It's a little bit of driving (I'll have to head downtown) but it's an inexpensive way to knock off two coupons.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Nooo... I just used up my cash miles for Starbucks egiftcard!!!!
> 
> Just let me sob!!



Hi Hon--I am so sorry.
I used a bunch on the Starbucks too. Hoping my Rexall airmiles post fast so I can atleast get one of the Sobeys.
Big Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys & Sobeys Urban Fresh
 To me from the look of the booklet they are separate coupons. Last STB I used both and I was credited for two shops.
They are both May 5-May 7 only.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I leave bright and early Saturday for WDW so I will be running around on Friday to take advantage of those two. Thanks for the clarification.

I plan on purchasing $15ish worth of groceries. Using 95AM Cash and then putting the balance on my M/C. Two coupons used and two more of my M/C transactions down.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just opened yet another e-mail from Airmiles and found this gem! Since we'll be using this card exclusively during May, score another 160 AM *
> *View attachment 234731*



I got the same email. BUT I have to spend $3600, YES...$3600 to get 180 AM.We are heading down to WDW later this month.  I might be able to get the 180 AM given the exchange rate, lol.


----------



## Silvermist999

Sparrow78 said:


> boo! I didn't get that airmiles email
> 
> But the megamiles should be easy.
> 
> We already agreed to only use the BMO card between hubby and I this month to start saving miles for the car rental for our trip in November.
> the others I'll use is:
> Childrens place - glad I waited to do my shopping
> Shell
> Rexall
> Rona or lowes
> 
> Now if only childrens place was on airmiles shops that would kill 2 birds right there! LOL
> 
> Do we have to print the coupons? *Or can I show them on my phone at Shell etc?*



A few times I tried to show coupons on the phone at various Shell locations and somehow their scanner wouldn't scan properly, then they had to manually key in the codes which took forever.  I would print off the coupon just in case.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Have you been spending less than $1600 the past few months on that card. I wonder if this is targeted to get you to spend more.  Unfortunately my last bill was huge so they may not feel like they have to entice me to put more on my card. I haven't seen that particular email yet but you tend to get some of these emails a day or two before I do so there may still be hope.


*BINGO! That's more than likely the reasoning behind the $$ figure. We only use our MC if AMEX isn't accepted because we earn more AM with that card  *


----------



## blue888

Mega miles looks like a great deal! Especially the 10 bonus shell miles at each fill! I'll definitely be giving that coupon to my husband as he fills up a lot for work.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

DilEmma said:


> Hmm, where are you?


Thunder Bay - so they loop us in with Manitoba usually.  We don't have a Rona or Liquor Mart or Ace Hardware, but we do have a Lowes and LCBO (which is under Ontario offers).  There is a safeway up there now.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Hmmm, so we don't need an actual hard copy of the coupons (just looking at the pic posted by bababear_50), thinking about the LCBO one?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys and Sobeys Urban Fresh are now listed on the airmiles website for megamiles
.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kuhltiffany said:


> Hmmm, so we don't need an actual hard copy of the coupons (just looking at the pic posted by bababear_50), thinking about the LCBO one?



Most you need the coupon, you can go to airmilesmegamiles.ca and print them or pick up a coupon booklet at one of the participating retailers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Doing a return to Rexall today, just tired of the airmiles customer service.  

Went to use 60am wus $30 lgo, 12am wus $6 oral care lgo with survey coupon on Thursday (didn't use weekly printable coupon). 60am went through on receipt but didn't post, 12am lgo didn't go through and is still on the card.  

Store says they no longer "give out" airmiles, Rexall head office says load and go system is airmiles so call airmiles but if doesn't workout get the store manager to add them or if that doesn't workout call Rexall head office back and they'll escalate the issue.  With airmiles I spent 24 minutes on the phone to be told they will only add the miles through the online inquiry submission and I have to wait 120 days to submit it followed by 2 weeks for them to process it.

Bottom line: just easier to return the items. Hopefully lol.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> Thunder Bay




I'm from Thunder Bay too!  My family moved out to Calgary when I was a kid.  
Man, do I ever miss persians...  I had a dozen couriered here a couple of year ago, lol!


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys and Sobeys Urban Fresh are now listed on the airmiles website for megamiles
> .



And says no coupon required.   Deal is for this weekend...Friday to Sunday.


----------



## kristabelle13

There are new offers this morning for BC from Safeway and Thrifty's for this weekend. Now it will be really easy lol 

Also, I didn't get the BMO offer (I have received similar in the past) BUT I got a Shell offer good for 10 bonus AMs on every fill-up from May 7 to July 2. Maxed at 250 AM but that's more than the 40 they are offering during Megamiles. Do these stack, I wonder? (I.e. If I use the mega miles coupon will I get those 10 plus another 10 bonus from this offer?)


----------



## kuhltiffany

I wondered that too.  I'm currently signed up for the Shell 4 cents off per litre until June 1 promotion.  I know some of these have the only 1 offer valid at a time stipulation…



kristabelle13 said:


> There are new offers this morning for BC from Safeway and Thrifty's for this weekend. Now it will be really easy lol
> 
> Also, I didn't get the BMO offer (I have received similar in the past) BUT I got a Shell offer good for 10 bonus AMs on every fill-up from May 7 to July 2. Maxed at 250 AM but that's more than the 40 they are offering during Megamiles. Do these stack, I wonder? (I.e. If I use the mega miles coupon will I get those 10 plus another 10 bonus from this offer?)


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> There are new offers this morning for BC from Safeway and Thrifty's for this weekend. Now it will be really easy lol
> 
> Also, I didn't get the BMO offer (I have received similar in the past) BUT I got a Shell offer good for 10 bonus AMs on every fill-up from May 7 to July 2. Maxed at 250 AM but that's more than the 40 they are offering during Megamiles. Do these stack, I wonder? (I.e. If I use the mega miles coupon will I get those 10 plus another 10 bonus from this offer?)


*Yup it looks like this coupon can be "stacked"*
***compared to the Staples terms & conditions *


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup it looks like this coupon can be "stacked"*



Awesome - thanks for that! I should learn to read


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Doing a return to Rexall today, just tired of the airmiles customer service.
> 
> Went to use 60am wus $30 lgo, 12am wus $6 oral care lgo with survey coupon on Thursday (didn't use weekly printable coupon). 60am went through on receipt but didn't post, 12am lgo didn't go through and is still on the card.
> 
> Store says they no longer "give out" airmiles, Rexall head office says load and go system is airmiles so call airmiles but if doesn't workout get the store manager to add them or if that doesn't workout call Rexall head office back and they'll escalate the issue.  With airmiles I spent 24 minutes on the phone to be told they will only add the miles through the online inquiry submission and I have to wait 120 days to submit it followed by 2 weeks for them to process it.
> 
> Bottom line: just easier to return the items. Hopefully lol.


*WOW! Sounds like both Rexall and Airmiles could benefit from customer service training as well as consistent information across their entire system. I know there is one Rexall in Toronto in the PATH that i won't even try to use coupons at -- sends the cashiers into full-out meltdown mode. There are a couple of cashiers at all 3 of our stores (yes small city and we have THREE stores) that i will wait for and some i avoid like the plaque -- one who refuses to let me know what my pre-tax total is "doesn't matter does it?"*

*I can understand your frustration with the system and when it comes to the LoadnGo i agree, not very user friendly or well supported *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW! Sounds like both Rexall and Airmiles could benefit from customer service training as well as consistent information across their entire system. I know there is one Rexall in Toronto in the PATH that i won't even try to use coupons at -- sends the cashiers into full-out meltdown mode. There are a couple of cashiers at all 3 of our stores (yes small city and we have THREE stores) that i will wait for and some i avoid like the plaque -- one who refuses to let me know what my pre-tax total is "doesn't matter does it?"*
> 
> *I can understand your frustration with the system and when it comes to the LoadnGo i agree, not very user friendly or well supported *



lol, too funny, I never quite understand when people in customer service don't want to be helpful.  Thanks for the sympathy Donald - my hero, mostly wanted to give a heads up to people trying to fix issues with airmiles.  Hopefully others will have a better experience.  On a slightly more positive note, airmiles customer support person said the load and go issues are supposed to be fixed now.


----------



## tinkerone

So with the Mega Miles for Rexall, is the problem fixed?  Does the offer coupon now work?  Did I read that they can key in the offer code if it doesn't and that will work? 
Just running out to Rexall now and don't want to run into an issue.  TIA.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Super pleased with the Mega Miles. Rexall (assuming it is fixed) is super easy for me! I own to large Boxers (dogs) so BOTH Global coupons will get used. BMO offer as that is our "go to" credit card, Shell and Sobey's spend 95 cash miles, and pick up the LCBO bottle of wine. Puts me over the required 5


----------



## bababear_50

***Those in Montreal***





*Grévin Montreal - VIP day event for two (2), September 30, 2017*

Next September, be a VIP at Grévin Montreal! Enjoy a special day with your favorite celebrities at Montreal's most entertaining wax museum!

Quantities are limited. Redeem now!

Ships within 3 week(s)
AIR MILES Item Number: 1331670465






1 reward miles


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> I'm from Thunder Bay too!  My family moved out to Calgary when I was a kid.
> Man, do I ever miss persians...  I had a dozen couriered here a couple of year ago, lol!


Wow small world! Yes when my boss comes back into town on Fridays our meetings include eating Persians or the honey dipped donuts from Holland Bakery! Lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Link to Metro flyer
Not alot here for me as I will be doing a shopping this week at Foodland.
Hugs Mel

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-4-to-10/all


----------



## ottawamom

Huge thank you to bababear_50 and Donald-my hero. Thanks to your question and reply last week I was able to save all kinds of Airmiles and get much better flight times. I would never have thought of booking one way trips to Orlando. When I checked Monday there was a good round trip option but when I went to book last night is was 1200 more Airmiles each person.  I was able to book the one way trips, different stop-over on the way back for a lot less miles. The flight times worked out to be better in the end too.  I now have a 3 hour stop-over in Toronto but that just means I can now use my Priority Pass before it runs out at the end of the year. Win-win all around. Thanks

Donald, you're the car rental using airmiles specialist. What do you do about the insurance when you book a car through Airmiles?  If I book through Costco I have insurance covered when I use my Costco M/C. Also did you pay the taxes upfront or when you picked up the car. It looks like they want it when you pick it up now when you rent the car.  Any other tips.

I just planned another trip for late September. DH was on his "Hotel" loyalty account the other day and his balance was 0. He had 160,000 points last time he looked.  He had allowed them to expire by not keeping the account active.  I told him to call, so he did. They put the points back into his account this one time... asked if he would like to listen to a promotion they had going on... 3 nights/4 days $111US at one of their timeshares we just had to listen to their 2 hour presentation.

Now we are going for a week. Flights on AM, 3 day hotel stay on "Hotel" points includes breakfast, Universal tickets on AM, 4 day hotel stay courtesy of timeshare presentation. Car rental AM or Costco. All in, this trip (7 days) will be out of pocket cash less than $1000 Cdn  (most of that is tax on the flights and meals).

The Power of AM hunting! Need to do more because my account is hungry now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer is pretty crappy this week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> The Power of AM hunting!



That's my plan a well.  Use as many AM an PC points as I can to get tickets and hotels paid for.  Not sure I can collect enough either AM or points through our cc visa for flights.  But you are sure an  inspiration for me to keep on going and keep collecting


----------



## Aladora

Arg! It looks like I have to chose whether to use the MegaMiles Thrifty spend $75, get 100am OR the Thrifty Flyer spend $100, get 150am coupon this weekend since both of them are only valid May 3-9 and both of them say that they cannot be combined with another spend/get offer. 

I've never been good at splitting orders and getting the $$$ right so I may just go twice between now and then...especially since blueberries and raspberries are on sale, my 11 year old could live off of those!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Donald, you're the car rental using airmiles specialist. What do you do about the insurance when you book a car through Airmiles?  If I book through Costco I have insurance covered when I use my Costco M/C. Also did you pay the taxes upfront or when you picked up the car. It looks like they want it when you pick it up now when you rent the car.  Any other tips.
> 
> Now we are going for a week. Flights on AM, 3 day hotel stay on "Hotel" points includes breakfast, Universal tickets on AM, 4 day hotel stay courtesy of timeshare presentation. Car rental AM or Costco. All in, this trip (7 days) will be out of pocket cash less than $1000 Cdn  (most of that is tax on the flights and meals).
> 
> The Power of AM hunting! Need to do more because my account is hungry now.



*I'm so happy that your flights worked out so well! Love it when we're able to help each other out like this. *
*Car rental -- we never take any extra insurance when renting a car because our personal auto insurance covers rental cars (to allow us to have a rental when ours has been in an accident!!). When i called to confirm this a couple of years ago our agent told me "just don't rent a Hummer, you're only covered for $50,000" We just keep an extra copy of the insurance slip in each of our wallets. You will be asked for a credit card when you pickup the car and they will charge the taxes & fees after you drop the car off. Make sure you reserve the class of car you want when you book it -- if you decide when you pick it up that it's not quite right, OMG the cost to upgrade was stupid $$$ (for us that means no more compacts because they don't have TRUNKS!!!)*

*Sounds like you've managed to cobble together a wonderful trip ... love all the loyalty cards, makes every trip seem that much sweeter! Have a wonderful trip (oh and if you ever have an extended layover at Pearson and you want to have an annoying duck to gab with, we live less than an hour away! -- but that would mean needing to clear security yet again  )*


----------



## ottawamom

Actually we are thinking of taking a roadtrip to the Kitchener market sometime in June so I may just.  I have this priority pass with my CC so we will take advantage of that perk and fill up our tummies.

Question for anyone who might know. I booked flights last night. Checking my CC today, I was charged for the flights but there was an extra charge put through of $1 for each flight. It went through as a separate charge (not just added onto my flight). Anyone know what this is for? It's not like they don't add a thousand and one fees on already but why this is separate is a mystery to me.

Called AM, turns out its and authorization to confirm that my CC is valid.  It will be reversed in a few days. I never used to check my CC so soon after a purchase.  (posting this so others will learn from my ditsy blonde stupidity).


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Huge thank you to bababear_50 and Donald-my hero. Thanks to your question and reply last week I was able to save all kinds of Airmiles and get much better flight times. I would never have thought of booking one way trips to Orlando. When I checked Monday there was a good round trip option but when I went to book last night is was 1200 more Airmiles each person.  I was able to book the one way trips, different stop-over on the way back for a lot less miles. The flight times worked out to be better in the end too.  I now have a 3 hour stop-over in Toronto but that just means I can now use my Priority Pass before it runs out at the end of the year. Win-win all around. Thanks
> 
> Donald, you're the car rental using airmiles specialist. What do you do about the insurance when you book a car through Airmiles?  If I book through Costco I have insurance covered when I use my Costco M/C. Also did you pay the taxes upfront or when you picked up the car. It looks like they want it when you pick it up now when you rent the car.  Any other tips.
> 
> I just planned another trip for late September. DH was on his "Hotel" loyalty account the other day and his balance was 0. He had 160,000 points last time he looked.  He had allowed them to expire by not keeping the account active.  I told him to call, so he did. They put the points back into his account this one time... asked if he would like to listen to a promotion they had going on... 3 nights/4 days $111US at one of their timeshares we just had to listen to their 2 hour presentation.
> 
> Now we are going for a week. Flights on AM, 3 day hotel stay on "Hotel" points includes breakfast, Universal tickets on AM, 4 day hotel stay courtesy of timeshare presentation. Car rental AM or Costco. All in, this trip (7 days) will be out of pocket cash less than $1000 Cdn  (most of that is tax on the flights and meals).
> 
> The Power of AM hunting! Need to do more because my account is hungry now.


Is his hotel program IHG or Choice? Or something else?
I redeemed SPG Starpoints one year at the Disney Swan. Awesome value. Last year I did a Choice BlueGreen timeshare (? I think that's right) 7 night stay at the Fountains in Orlando. It came with 7 day Universal tickets for four people. The presentation was WAY LESS pressure than I was expecting. I'd for sure do it again.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm so happy that your flights worked out so well! Love it when we're able to help each other out like this. *
> *Car rental -- we never take any extra insurance when renting a car because our personal auto insurance covers rental cars (to allow us to have a rental when ours has been in an accident!!). When i called to confirm this a couple of years ago our agent told me "just don't rent a Hummer, you're only covered for $50,000" We just keep an extra copy of the insurance slip in each of our wallets. You will be asked for a credit card when you pickup the car and they will charge the taxes & fees after you drop the car off.   )*


Ditto. Within North American only, comprehensive personal car insurance covers us for rentals.

Edit to add: Just to be clear, your regular car insurance deductible would apply for rental cars. So if there is damage and you opted out of the car rental company insurance and don't have credit card coverage, you would be responsible for the deductible.
This is unlike if you paid for the rental in full with a premium credit card that has car rental insurance. There is no deductible for that.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Actually we are thinking of taking a roadtrip to the Kitchener market sometime in June so I may just.  I have this priority pass with my CC so we will take advantage of that perk and fill up our tummies.
> 
> Question for anyone who might know. I booked flights last night. Checking my CC today, I was charged for the flights but there was an extra charge put through of $1 for each flight. It went through as a separate charge (not just added onto my flight). Anyone know what this is for? It's not like they don't add a thousand and one fees on already but why this is separate is a mystery to me.
> 
> Called AM, turns out its and authorization to confirm that my CC is valid.  It will be reversed in a few days. I never used to check my CC so soon after a purchase.  (posting this so others will learn from my ditsy blonde stupidity).


IME this is quite common. Hotels, car rentals, even gas station preauthorized fuel ups generate a temporary charge on a credit card.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone have any luck with the wines that are on the Mega Miles campaign?  I was at the LCBO yesterday and they told me that they had never heard of them.  An employee checked their computer system and while it is in there they said that it showed the wines would not be shipped to stores until May 29th.  I could buy the vodka I guess.....


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Anyone have any luck with the wines that are on the Mega Miles campaign?  I was at the LCBO yesterday and they told me that they had never heard of them.  An employee checked their computer system and while it is in there they said that it showed the wines would not be shipped to stores until May 29th.  I could buy the vodka I guess.....



Hi Hon
I am in Mississauga Ontario and I went to three stores (LCBO) before I could find a bottle of the wine,,last one on the shelf.
I politely mentioned to the cashier that you would think with this product being listed in the new Mega Miles flyer (Coupon book) that they would atleast have some stock.
Hopefully they start shipping the wine out soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I filled the car  this morning at Shell and got my 10 bonus points and they were able to swipe my airmiles coupon without any problems. My car is small so 25 L fills it up.
two more Mega Miles coupons to go.  need to rest.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> Anyone have any luck with the wines that are on the Mega Miles campaign?  I was at the LCBO yesterday and they told me that they had never heard of them.  An employee checked their computer system and while it is in there they said that it showed the wines would not be shipped to stores until May 29th.  I could buy the vodka I guess.....


If you go to LCBO.ca, on the upper right search, you can enter the wine and then select 'all stores' to see availability near you. Or you can order online and have it shipped to your store.

Edit to add: This particular wine in the Mega Miles promotion is a Californian wine, so head to that section.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am in Mississauga Ontario and I went to three stores (LCBO) before I could find a bottle of the wine,,last one on the shelf.
> I politely mentioned to the cashier that you would think with this product being listed in the new Mega Miles flyer (Coupon book) that they would atleast have some stock.
> Hopefully they start shipping the wine out soon.
> Hugs Mel


I feel for you. One would think all those Mega Miles booklets would be in all the sponsor stores. Maybe just even in the back. Let alone the product on the shelf. Who buys for these giant companies ?!?

It's a funny thing, this Air Miles collector brain that we all have here on DisBoards. In reality, the majority of people, including the staff at the sponsor stores, have no clue on how lucrative Air Miles offers can be.  Further, the store managers are not any more knowledgable than their staff. And in reality, we as collectors want to keep it that way.

I wonder about the people who come up with the Air Miles super promotions that we see. I have to guess that they don't really understand the value of an Air Mile.

The Bicks Pickles offer is the perfect example....

Did Foodland really intend to sell the jars at almost a double loss? I know about 'loss leaders' but that is kind of incredible. Did Bicks big company really agree to sell the jars at cost to Foodland distributors so that they could sell them at a further loss? Or did the Foodland person/department who came up with the offer not really know the value of that amount of Air Miles? Or do they collect Air Miles, and were like 'whoah man', I'm going to buy lots of these?'

Even the Shop the Block promtion! I did that for little out of pocket cost.

Or this Mega Miles event. I now have five coupons for sponsors I likely would have shopped at anyway (or like Shell, paid a bit more for fuel). Oh, and my $19.70 bottle of wine that I otherwise would not have tried.  (It's really good, by the way - though I'm a cheap wine connoisseur).

My opinion: the more confused merchants are, the better. I really don't know how Rexall stays in business given all the value I get out of them. The only conclusion is - a very very small subset of the population (well presented here) actually particpate in these offers actively. Otherwise, it's almost just an invitation to go bankrupt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from my Rexall hunting trip ..uhm shopping trip, yeah SHOPPING  And further to @DilEmma 's comment, they didn't even have the coupon booklets nor did they know what i was looking for! They were just unpacking the signs and putting out the coupons as i left.*

*Spent $34.38 and snagged 184 AM. Successfully used the MM coupon, the weekly coupon and my LnG offer, plus picked up $15.00 worth of cards for 30 AM. Stopped at Winners on the way home & used my MasterCard -- that's 2 of the 25 sales done now. *


----------



## bababear_50

Made it to Foodland and then crashed and sat on the curb outside of the store--my leg was just too painful to walk and shop.
My sons were with me so I let them loose in the store by themselves--- oh my,,$160.00 later and 117 airmiles earned.
Not too bad but I really miss the shopping part--hunting for airmiles.
Oh well one more Mega Miles for me and I'm finished!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

I am super glad the majority of you can cash in on the MM promo. I just look at them and weep. I would be stretching it to get 2 or 3. And as we have all said, it does not pay if you need to pay more for something.
Super Glad, and little jealous.
Keep it up.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> I feel for you. One would think all those Mega Miles booklets would be in all the sponsor stores. Maybe just even in the back. Let alone the product on the shelf. Who buys for these giant companies ?!?
> 
> It's a funny thing, this Air Miles collector brain that we all have here on DisBoards. In reality, the majority of people, including the staff at the sponsor stores, have no clue on how lucrative Air Miles offers can be.  Further, the store managers are not any more knowledgable than their staff. And in reality, we as collectors want to keep it that way.
> 
> I wonder about the people who come up with the Air Miles super promotions that we see. I have to guess that they don't really understand the value of an Air Mile.
> 
> The Bicks Pickles offer is the perfect example....
> 
> Did Foodland really intend to sell the jars at almost a double loss? I know about 'loss leaders' but that is kind of incredible. Did Bicks big company really agree to sell the jars at cost to Foodland distributors so that they could sell them at a further loss? Or did the Foodland person/department who came up with the offer not really know the value of that amount of Air Miles? Or do they collect Air Miles, and were like 'whoah man', I'm going to buy lots of these?'
> 
> Even the Shop the Block promtion! I did that for little out of pocket cost.
> 
> Or this Mega Miles event. I now have five coupons for sponsors I likely would have shopped at anyway (or like Shell, paid a bit more for fuel). Oh, and my $19.70 bottle of wine that I otherwise would not have tried.  (It's really good, by the way - though I'm a cheap wine connoisseur).
> 
> My opinion: the more confused merchants are, the better. I really don't know how Rexall stays in business given all the value I get out of them. The only conclusion is - a very very small subset of the population (well presented here) actually particpate in these offers actively. Otherwise, it's almost just an invitation to go bankrupt.




Yep we sure are a "special group of airmiles collectors",
For the Mega Miles Shop I am proud that I have done it for very little out of pocket money--the wine was the only thing I can think of that I normally wouldn't buy, but it will be put to good use.
I think you may be right about keeping the Merchants confused.
Usually I bulk buy on sale non perishable items at Rexall and so far I feel I've gotten good value on savings and been well rewarded with the airmiles.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mort I think you have earned a well deserved rest from the hunt for a while. You were able to stock your freezer with pickles. The rest of us need to keep on working at it bit by bit.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Wow, you guys are just flying through this promo!  I think bababear_50 is going to be finished before I start!

My gas level is at the point where I can put $25 in so will be doing that tomorrow and hopefully pick up a lowes or rona gc at the same time.  I'm waiting to see the Foodland flyer to decide if it's going to make my top 5 or not.  

Shoppers has 20% off old navy gcs starting Saturday.  Assuming these can be used for online purchases (actually don't know) might be useful if you are considering purchasing at old navy for the airmilesshops $150.  (Someone mentioned old navy on their list on this thread, sorry I don't recall how many posts back).


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Wow, you guys are just flying through this promo!  I think bababear_50 is going to be finished before I start!
> 
> My gas level is at the point where I can put $25 in so will be doing that tomorrow and hopefully pick up a lowes or rona gc at the same time.  I'm waiting to see the Foodland flyer to decide if it's going to make my top 5 or not.
> 
> Shoppers has 20% off old navy gcs starting Saturday.  Assuming these can be used for online purchases (actually don't know) might be useful if you are considering purchasing at old navy for the airmilesshops $150.  (Someone mentioned old navy on their list on this thread, sorry I don't recall how many posts back).


I haven't started either. Mel, take care of that leg. I'm sure you'll have fun emptying the bags to see what the boys thought was a necessary buy. If I let my DH free in the store, it would be strictly chips, popcorn, bakery goods. lol


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Wow, you guys are just flying through this promo!  I think bababear_50 is going to be finished before I start!
> 
> My gas level is at the point where I can put $25 in so will be doing that tomorrow and hopefully pick up a lowes or rona gc at the same time.  I'm waiting to see the Foodland flyer to decide if it's going to make my top 5 or not.
> 
> Shoppers has 20% off old navy gcs starting Saturday.  *Assuming these can be used for online purchases *(actually don't know) might be useful if you are considering purchasing at old navy for the airmilesshops $150.  (Someone mentioned old navy on their list on this thread, sorry I don't recall how many posts back).



Old Navy gift cards can definitely be used online.

And the best part about these gift cards is they can be used at any of the Gap Inc. stores - Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic, both in store and online. It says so on the back of the cards.

I'm definitely going to be stocking up on these cards.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## kerreyn

Great 'hunting' everyone!  So far for the MM I've gotten the Shell offer on Monday, the Staples offer today, the airmilesshops offer yesterday and I'm going to try Rexall again tomorrow, and Safeway Pharmacy on Sunday - so that'll be my five,  yay!

I'm also helping my daughter get the MM for her account, so I placed a Lowe's order through the airmilesshops with her card number today, and split my Staples order in two today, $78 on mine, $82 on hers, she'll get gas at Shell, I'll do a Rexall run for hers, then probably Safeway groceries on Sunday, and she'll have the bonus too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Sobeys flyer for Ontario has some giftcards this week! *

*$50.00 card for :  Spa Finder, Gap Stores, Keg, Kobo, Cactus Club & Roots get 70 AM*
*$25.00 card for the same stores get 35 AM*
*Timmies ice cap -- Buy 2 get 10 AM -- no idea of cost but hubby hated them last summer*
* Nothing else overly exciting.*
* Metro flyer is a complete bust for us, the typical larger offers on the back page are pitiful. Foodland flyer is also lacking anything worthwhile*

*Rexall has the beauty event on Sunday again, spend $50 get 100 AM. Friday - Sunday Spend $40 get 40 AM. Some allergy meds spend $20 get 10 AM or spend $40 get 25 AM*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Question on the ON gift cards at SDM...can those be used in your totals if it's 20x points day?


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the shopping flyer summary Donald. I have to head to Sobey's anyway to use the coupon. I'll just get regular groceries I guess. Then I'm off to Urban Fresh downtown to pick up a few more things and use coupon #2. Rexall will be coupon 3, DS need insoles for his shoes, I'll use the coupon and the email coupon. I'm up to 11 transactions on my M/C and $400 away from what I need to spend in May on their other bonus. When I'm back it will be Foodland for #4. M/C is #5 and I need to figure out a just in case #6 (Shell). 1250AM +150AM (BMO) here I come.

It's going to be hard to pull myself away from the hunt during such a fun time but the world is calling. I will check in during mid-afternoon breaks to keep up to date otherwise I just feel completely out of the loop when I return.

As I think about it the BMO bonus of 150 is really 450AM as I will get 300AM for spending $3000 on my M/C. Total AM on this promotion (1835AM)


----------



## bababear_50

Goodmorning Airmile hunters
I am thinking of using my spend 95 cash miles (Mega Miles Shop) and buying the $15 meat deal and get $10.00 Sobeys gift card back.
Does that make sense?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Wow, you guys are just flying through this promo!  I think bababear_50 is going to be finished before I start!
> 
> My gas level is at the point where I can put $25 in so will be doing that tomorrow and hopefully pick up a lowes or rona gc at the same time.  I'm waiting to see the Foodland flyer to decide if it's going to make my top 5 or not.
> 
> Shoppers has 20% off old navy gcs starting Saturday.  Assuming these can be used for online purchases (actually don't know) might be useful if you are considering purchasing at old navy for the airmilesshops $150.  (Someone mentioned old navy on their list on this thread, sorry I don't recall how many posts back).



Is the old navy gc promo advertised in the upcoming flyer? I don't see it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Silvermist999 said:


> Is the old navy gc promo advertised in the upcoming flyer? I don't see it!



It's at the very bottom of the page, a small ad.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Goodmorning Airmile hunters
> I am thinking of using my spend 95 cash miles (Mega Miles Shop) and buying the $15 meat deal and get $10.00 Sobeys gift card back.
> Does that make sense?
> Hugs Mel


Me too!
It's an awful value without the $10 gift card. But I'm looking at it as $7.48 total for a package of sliced ham and a pack of bacon ($9.99 + $7.49 - $10).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Question about redeeming groceries for Cash miles:

If I have an offer like "Spend $150, get 100 miles" at Sobeys, but I want to redeem $50 worth of miles, would I have to essentially spend $200 in order to still meet the "Spent $150, get 100 miles" after my redemption?


----------



## Days In the Sun

DilEmma said:


> Me too!
> It's an awful value without the $10 gift card. But I'm looking at it as $7.48 total for a package of sliced ham and a pack of bacon ($9.99 + $7.49 - $10).





bababear_50 said:


> Goodmorning Airmile hunters
> I am thinking of using my spend 95 cash miles (Mega Miles Shop) and buying the $15 meat deal and get $10.00 Sobeys gift card back.
> Does that make sense?
> Hugs Mel



Thank you for posting this.  I might do the ham and back bacon ($9.99 + $6.49).

Other one I'm considering is the quaker deal $3 off compliments frozen fruit since I buy a lot anyway. So 2 packs Quaker Harvest Bars + 1 compliment frozen fruit ($2.49 * 2 + $3.99 - $3) = $6.98, still need a few $ to get to $10.

The monthly in-store offers end 5/4 (today), so I'll be checking for next month's tomorrow as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Question on the ON gift cards at SDM...can those be used in your totals if it's 20x points day?



Unfortunately no, it's written in the fineprint ... no gc, passports, stamps, bus passes ..... the only gcs you get points on are SDM's and you only get base points ie.  $50 = 500pts


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Question on the ON gift cards at SDM...can those be used in your totals if it's 20x points day?



Unfortunately you don't earn any bonus points on GC.  I'm not even sure you earn base points.  You also can't redeem points for GC.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

DilEmma said:


> It's a funny thing, this Air Miles collector brain that we all have here on DisBoards. In reality, the majority of people, including the staff at the sponsor stores, have no clue on how lucrative Air Miles offers can be.



My sister in law...who is frugal like me...and they go to DL and DW quite often.  She had no idea that she could even save her AM for tickets.  When I told her that I already had 2 tickets and almost a 3 Dw...  When I told her my plan...her eyes got big.  I have a feeling I will be giving her tips on collecting those AM as well.


----------



## kerreyn

My Blue Friday airmiles posted this morning! Just ordered another Universal 2 day pass!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If I order three $20 eVouchers for Irving gas, do they email them right away?  Do I just present the eVoucher at the cash when I am paying for my gas?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Goodmorning Airmile hunters
> I am thinking of using my spend 95 cash miles (Mega Miles Shop) and buying the $15 meat deal and get $10.00 Sobeys gift card back.
> Does that make sense?
> Hugs Mel


*Ok so the duck has studied this backwards & forwards, read the answers given and i STILL don't understand what the heck you're talking about... explain in "bird-brained" language please*
*



*


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's at the very bottom of the page, a small ad.



Thanks but it's not there. I'm looking on the Flipp app.  Maybe promo is not in my area.


----------



## ottawamom

Two separate offers.

1. Buy $15 worth of specific meats get a $10 Sobeys gift card
2. MM coupon use 95 Cash AM get 25AM this saves $10 off the purchase of the meat and you have a $10 Sobeys GC to take home as well.

Purchase $15 meat use AM cash points (and coupon) to pay for it. You are out of pocket $5 but they give you a $10 Sobeys GC to use at a future date. That makes it a good deal.

Any clearer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Two separate offers.
> 
> 1. Buy $15 worth of specific meats get a $10 Sobeys gift card
> 2. MM coupon use 95 Cash AM get 25AM this saves $10 off the purchase of the meat and you have a $10 Sobeys GC to take home as well.
> 
> Purchase $15 meat use AM cash points (and coupon) to pay for it. You are out of pocket $5 but they give you a $10 Sobeys GC to use at a future date. That makes it a good deal.
> 
> Any clearer?


*Clearly I missed this in the flyer, one of the reasons i LOVE this thread! Sweet deal, who doesn't need bacony goodness in the fridge???*


----------



## Sparrow78

I just did my children's place order for mega miles and will do an airmiles shops order this weekend. Probably Shell too since I'm sure we will need gas soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All of my miles from my Rexall shop posted -- so confirmation that you can use the mega miles coupon, the e-mail coupon, any loadngo offers AND any in-store offers.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok so the duck has studied this backwards & forwards, read the answers given and i STILL don't understand what the heck you're talking about... explain in "bird-brained" language please*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's ok sweetie I didn't understand what I was trying to say until Ottawamom explained it for me.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *All of my miles from my Rexall shop posted -- so confirmation that you can use the mega miles coupon, the e-mail coupon, any loadngo offers AND any in-store offers.*



Did they all show on your receipt?  I used them today and everything except the Mega coupon showed in the box on my receipt.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If I order three $20 eVouchers for Irving gas, do they email them right away?  Do I just present the eVoucher at the cash when I am paying for my gas?


I don't know specifically for Irving eVouchers but I previously ordered National car rental vouchers and they showed up in email less than an hour later.

Two days ago I ordered a Starbucks eVoucher. I got the confirmation email right away but no voucher yet. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Sailormoon2

Can someone explain what evouchers are???


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Thanks but it's not there. I'm looking on the Flipp app.  Maybe promo is not in my area.



Tried uploading from Flipp and my image is too large.  If you search energizer batteries on flipp and select shoppers $11.99, it will bring you to the page.  They are three squares over from the batteries. I'm in Ontario but Shoppers usually only differs in food prices across Canada.

I'll try uploading again. It's the page before the perfume/beauty boutique items.

ok, added it, no idea if anyone can read it though lol


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Tried uploading from Flipp and my image is too large.  If you search energizer batteries on flipp and select shoppers $11.99, it will bring you to the page.  They are three squares over from the batteries. I'm in Ontario but Shoppers usually only differs in food prices across Canada.
> 
> I'll try uploading again. It's the page before the perfume/beauty boutique items.
> 
> ok, added it, no idea if anyone can read it though lol



Thank you so much for going to all this trouble!! I really appreciate it.  
I also see it now as a one page insert in the actual flyer that we just got at home.  But, for some reason, the Flipp App still doesn't show that page for me - and I'm in Ontario too! Seriously, ugh!    Can you tell how badly I want to get these gift cards, lol.


----------



## DilEmma

Sailormoon2 said:


> Can someone explain what evouchers are???


As an alternative to spending Cash Miles in store, you can login to your account and redeem Cash Miles for eVouchers. It's under 'Get Rewarded' Cash Rewards option.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DilEmma said:


> I don't know specifically for Irving eVouchers but I previously ordered National car rental vouchers and they showed up in email less than an hour later.
> 
> Two days ago I ordered a Starbucks eVoucher. I got the confirmation email right away but no voucher yet. Anyone have any experience with that?


I always get the Starbucks within minutes.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Sailormoon2 said:


> Can someone explain what evouchers are???


It's an online gift card


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Did they all show on your receipt?  I used them today and everything except the Mega coupon showed in the box on my receipt.


*On my receipt the 2 coupons that had to be scanned (the e-mailed one & the MM one)  appear as separate items on the receipt. Then in the break-down it says how many were base, bonus & LnG offers. Makes sense or would you like to see a picture of the receipt?*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *On my receipt the 2 coupons that had to be scanned (the e-mailed one & the MM one)  appear as separate items on the receipt. Then in the break-down it says how many were base, bonus & LnG offers. Makes sense or would you like to see a picture of the receipt?*



Makes sense.  Thanks!  I think my MM was included with something else that I thought I had gotten more points for.  All is good.


----------



## DilEmma

dancin Disney style said:


> I always get the Starbucks within minutes.


Hmm, I better call then. Thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Currently avoiding any real tasks so i took a picture of my receipt anyway *

* *
*And here's how it played out on my account today*
**


----------



## 1926Moon

I hit Thrifty's today and I think I did well.  $143 in groceries for the next week or so, plus a few staples that were decent prices (bigger bag of rice, etc.).
7 miles - 1 mile for every $20
100 bonus miles for mega-mile event
150 bonus miles for spend $100 or more 7 days of smile event
29 other random bonus miles 
*Total:  286 miles 
*
As far as Mega Miles event - I have hit the Thrifty's target, I will totally hit the BMO target, tomorrow I will get the Rexall target.  Three down, two to go!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I think I'll be able to do this Mega Miles thing.  Safeway doesn't have great sales or bonus am this week, but I think I can piece together enough things I need or will need in the near future at decent prices to get my $100 bucks worth.  We do have a rexall here, but it's just a small pharmacy, not full fledged with other stuff but I'm sure I can get $25 worth of eye drops and tylenol, etc. from there. The wine's in stock at LCBO, I can get some gas at shell, and I'm sure I'll have no problem hitting the 25 transactions in May on my Mastercard!  

I've got 2 work trips coming up in May and if I didn't have to go through the gov't portal to make my ressies I could really be racking up some AM.


----------



## damo

Sobey's promo weekend for MM starts today through Sunday.  Use 95 cash miles.


----------



## pigletto

I was going to skip this one, but the call of the bonus airmiles is too strong.
I think I can use the Foodland, the LCBO (if I can get the wine nearby), the Shell, and Rexall. So that leaves me to get one more. Hopefully there is something I can use in the booklet. I'll have to read back through the thread and see what you guys have found.. because if there are other offers.. I know you super airmiles collectors have found them.

We leave for our trip in less than two weeks and get back on the 24th, so I will have to get as much as I can done before we go.


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in,,,, I went to Sobeys and couldn't find the meats I wanted so I just bought 6 of the Tim Horton
ice-caps. My sons like them if frozen in the freezer first.
Cost was 2.49 x 6= 14.98
I got 30 airmiles for the Ice Caps.
I used my 95 cash airmiles ($10.00)
Total cost with tax was $6.94
Total airmiles Mega Bonus 25 + 30 regular = 55 airmiles.
The Bonus Mega Miles do not appear on the bill but will be added to my account 3-4 weeks.
I saved my receipt and I also got an email saying I redeemed 95 cash airmiles.

I am officially finished all 5 of my Mega Miles Shops
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sunday May 7
One day beauty event at Rexall
Spend $50.00 and get 100 airmiles.
Also spend $40 get 40 airmiles Friday May 5- Sunday May 7
Wonder if you can do both?
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=may5-IBmothersday

I can never figure out if the creams I use for my skin are covered by this?
CeraVe moisturizing lotion
Glaxo Base moisturizer
I also use alot of Epsom salts
Maybe I'll give the pharmacy a call and ask.
Happy airmile hunting everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I used my 95 cash airmiles ($10.00)
> Total cost with tax was $6.94
> Total airmiles Mega Bonus 25 + 30 regular = 55 airmiles.
> The Bonus Mega Miles do not appear on the bill but will be added to my account 3-4 weeks.
> I saved my receipt and I also got an email saying I redeemed 95 cash airmiles.
> 
> I am officially finished all 5 of my Mega Miles Shops
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for posting this I was wondering about the 25AM not posting on the receipt.  I feel so much more comfortable with them not being on the receipt when others are in the same boat.

I used the Sobeys promotion got 3 back bacon. Then I picked up some of the Compliments red maple leaf cookies. According to the store manager they are flying off the shelf. Drove to Urban Fresh and picked up a frozen pie and more cookies. Used my AM cash and was out of pocket just pennies for a bag full of food.

4 coupons down, 12 of my 25 M/C transactions to get coupon #5, shell will be my insuance coupon #6. Yay!


----------



## 1926Moon

The Bonus Mega Miles from my Thrifty's shop do show up on my receipt?  Is it just different from retailer to retailer?


----------



## AussieAsh

Does anyone know how long or when Shell airmiles post?  I changed over to cash miles this week hoping to use the sobeys MM offer this weekend, but they haven't posted yet


----------



## Donald - my hero

AussieAsh said:


> Does anyone know how long or when Shell airmiles post?  I changed over to cash miles this week hoping to use the sobeys MM offer this weekend, but they haven't posted yet


*I'm not 100% sure on this because we don't go to Shell (we will ONCE for the Mega miles offer) but i do know that Rexall posts within 24 hours so if you are close to one you could pop in there, use your coupon to spend the $25.00 and enough other items to get to the 95 Cash Miles you need, it's possible!*


----------



## AussieAsh

I went to rexall and she'll on may 2nd.  My rexall posted the next day, but I'm still waiting for shell.  I'm hoping they go through before the Sobeys promo ends this weekend.


----------



## Spotthecat

Are the emailed Rexall coupons the same as the Load and Go ones??? I'm confused...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just logged into my account and there is a Bundle Your Bonus offer for Sobeys, Lawtons, Irving and Kent!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

At the bottom of the Lawtons BYB offer, it says it cannot be used in conjunction with any other bonus offers. 

Does that mean I can't stack my MM Lawtons offer (spend $95, get 95 miles - May 1-31) with this spend $50, get 50 May 7-27 offer??


----------



## kuhltiffany

Does anyone know if I can give these to someone else?  What ID would they need?  Just wondering if my name is on a list or if they would need my AM card to use them…



DilEmma said:


> Advance Screening for two (Onyx & Gold collectors)
> Bon Cop Bad Cop 2
> Various cities
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2664363&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> I found it on the smartcanucks thread. I can't see it from the regular AirMiles Exclusive pages. But I was able to order.
> 
> If anyone has any idea where/how to access this when logged into AirMiles, please let me know.


----------



## damo

Spotthecat said:


> Are the emailed Rexall coupons the same as the Load and Go ones??? I'm confused...



Nope and you can use them both and they will stack.


----------



## DilEmma

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just logged into my account and there is a Bundle Your Bonus offer for Sobeys, Lawtons, Irving and Kent!


I have a Bundle your Bonus as well. But it says it's a mailout. Nothing in the mailbox. Are you able to access your offers from your Air Miles account?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I just clicked on the image and then it takes you to your offers that you can print. We likely won't get the mailer until next week.  They are always a week behind it seems.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Are the emailed Rexall coupons the same as the Load and Go ones??? I'm confused...


*Every week there is a coupon that is emailed that is good for the Monday - Thursday, "spend X$ get X AM" type. It is the same amount for everyone and can (at the moment) be combined with any other coupon -- you can either print it out or show it on a mobile device. One of us will post the link to the coupon here so everyone can use it *


----------



## Days In the Sun

AussieAsh said:


> I went to rexall and she'll on may 2nd.  My rexall posted the next day, but I'm still waiting for shell.  I'm hoping they go through before the Sobeys promo ends this weekend.



I think what I have been seeing on my account is about a two or three day lag, I bought twice on Saturday and I think they posted Tuesday, I bought again on Monday and it posted Wednesday or Thursday.   Unfortunately going from memory. For my Shell purchases, I would be expecting points today if I bought on May 2.

My Rexall points usually post at 9am the next day.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm struggling with the megamiles promo.  Shell, Rexall and Sobeys are no problem, the other ones for me just seem to require some work to meet the limits and I keep coming up a bit short.

So I picked up a booklet today and noticed Metro on the back and called my local Metro.  They said they are participating in the MM promo but not til late in the month.  I suspect they might be doing a long weekend promo.


----------



## alohamom

Days In the Sun said:


> So I picked up a booklet today and noticed Metro on the back and called my local Metro.  They said they are participating in the MM promo but not til late in the month.  I suspect they might be doing a long weekend promo.



Ohh-awesome!


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> Ohh-awesome!



lol, I thought so too.  Save some cash miles, just in case!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I am a happy camper today...Not only did I earn AM buying Kobo giftcards at Sobeys and Foodland but I also made my 5 purchases for the Mega Miles promotion (Shell, Staples, Rexall, Foodland & LCBO).  The only item I purchased that I wouldn't normally was the wine at LCBO and that one was a challenge.  I went to our local LCBO store (Hwy 8 in Stoney Creek) and they no longer carry the wine.  He checked all the stores in the Hamilton area and the closest stores was the new LCBO on Wilson St in Ancaster and in Burlington at Maple & Fairview in the Longos plaza.  We got our wine at the LCBO in Burlington.  The store had a good supply in case anyone in the area is looking.   I am so happy....this promotion will put us closer to our second 5 day Disneyland ticket for our Christmas trip!!!!


----------



## damo

I've never used cash miles before.  I know I need to switch my account over to some cash but I am unsure of how I actually use the cash miles in the store. Do I just tell them I want to use 90 miles and then give them my AM card?


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I've never used cash miles before.  I know I need to switch my account over to some cash but I am unsure of how I actually use the cash miles in the store. Do I just tell them I want to use 90 miles and then give them my AM card?



Hi Hon
You just need to make sure your cash airmiles account is unlocked before heading to the store.
Pick up what you want --go to cashier and say I'd like to use 95 (min) cash airmiles to pay for this product.95 airmiles =$10.00 cash
They will scan your airmiles card and deduct 95 cash airmiles from your card. You will have to pay any outstanding balance of your purchase with either cash-debit-credit card.
Hope that helps
Hugs Mel


P.S. (you do need to have atleast 95 Cash airmiles in your cash account to do this).
       (Dream miles can not be used).


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> You just need to make sure your cash airmiles account is unlocked before heading to the store.
> Pick up what you want --go to cashier and say I'd like to use 95 (min) cash airmiles to pay for this product.95 airmiles =$10.00 cash
> They will scan your airmiles card and deduct 95 cash airmiles from your card. You will have to pay any outstanding balance of your purchase with either cash-debit-credit card.
> Hope that helps
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> P.S. (you do need to have atleast 95 Cash airmiles in your cash account to do this).
> (Dream miles can not be used).




Thanks!  Sounds pretty simple!  Do I re-lock the cash account as soon as I have finished making the purchase?


----------



## Days In the Sun

I should probably add that besides Metro, Hudson Bay and Hilton are also both listed on the back of the megamiles booklet so perhaps promos coming from them as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Thanks!  Sounds pretty simple!  Do I re-lock the cash account as soon as I have finished making the purchase?


*That would be a very thing to do! You'll be amazed at how easy it is to just use those miles, no questions asked last time we did  *


----------



## mort1331

kuhltiffany said:


> Does anyone know if I can give these to someone else?  What ID would they need?  Just wondering if my name is on a list or if they would need my AM card to use them…


For all other promos it was  no issue. I have given my tickets to friends who live downtown so I am hoping no issues


----------



## bababear_50

Just got an email telling me to watch the mail as Airmiles is sending out a little book of bonuses.

Spring for these
superb offers

Hey Melanie,

Be sure to look out for your Little Book of Bonuses in the mail very soon. Can't wait to get started? Click the button below to see all your offers and print them for your next visit.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Does anyone know if I can give these to someone else?  What ID would they need?  Just wondering if my name is on a list or if they would need my AM card to use them…



Like Mort said I've never been asked for my card. I gave my tickets to a friend as well and I handed her my card "in case". The Ottawa premiere will have the two stars of the movie at the showing (if the radio is to be believed)


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Just got an email telling me to watch the mail as Airmiles is sending out a little book of bonuses.
> 
> Spring for these
> superb offers
> 
> Hey Melanie,
> 
> Be sure to look out for your Little Book of Bonuses in the mail very soon. Can't wait to get started? Click the button below to see all your offers and print them for your next visit.


*I didn't get that email but i did get one with a whole butt-load of coupons for Foodland (which will also work at Sobeys) if i use 4 of the 11 coupons at one time i will get an extra 25 AM .. it will be NO problem -- they are all items we use and some pretty decent returns ... buy 1 pack of paper plates & get 21 AM ...i see about 52 AM plus the extra 25, add in the ones for using the MM coupon PLUS all our targeted offers and tomorrow should be great fun *
**


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm really hoping AM doesn't update the points for the DW tickets on May 21st...I'm hoping they are slow as usual to make changes.  I almost have enough for 2 tickets, would for sure make it if Safeway has a Blue Friday but my MC points get posted a few days after the 20th and that for sure would put me over. This whole Canadian Deal is stressing me out!! lol.  Like should I buy some now with cash and pay myself back with AM cash...should I suck it up and pay more airmiles if they go up in price?  Ugh.  First world problems, I know!


----------



## tgropp

I noticed that they no longer have SeaWorld tickets to use as a redemption for Airmiles. I hope that they add them on again


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm really hoping AM doesn't update the points for the DW tickets on May 21st...I'm hoping they are slow as usual to make changes.  I almost have enough for 2 tickets, would for sure make it if Safeway has a Blue Friday but my MC points get posted a few days after the 20th and that for sure would put me over. This whole Canadian Deal is stressing me out!! lol.  Like should I buy some now with cash and pay myself back with AM cash...should I suck it up and pay more airmiles if they go up in price?  Ugh.  First world problems, I know!



Cash out 1 for sure. Then see how your points are on the 19th for the second. But dont miss out on 1.


----------



## 1926Moon

Yesterday at Rexall - $108 total before taxes.
146 miles total earned - various load and go miles, as well as a couple flyer deals.

I am waiting for my Thrifty's miles to load, and then I will be sitting at about 5500 miles.  Add in the Mega Miles bonus, and the Amex deal I will apply for once the Mega Miles is over, it brings me up to 8750 miles.  We tend to also earn approx 600 a miles a month through our BMO Mastercards.  Finally, I have a huge tuition payment coming up.     
Basically, my goal in the next four months to get to about 13000 miles - enough to cover two flights to Europe next spring   You can bet I am really envious of that pickle deal so many of you encountered a few months ago


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> I noticed that they no longer have SeaWorld tickets to use as a redemption for Airmiles. I hope that they add them on again


*It's not uncommon for them to pull things down briefly while they are waiting for new stock, cross your fingers that they show up again soon!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AAKKKK that moment when your hubby texts you that he's in Rexall cause he's waiting to get a haircut and asks "do you need anything?" and before you have a chance to look at the flyer & your LoadnGo offers before he texts to say "nevermind, i'm already done" *
*



*


----------



## mkmommy

1926Moon said:


> Yesterday at Rexall - $108 total before taxes.
> 146 miles total earned - various load and go miles, as well as a couple flyer deals.
> 
> I am waiting for my Thrifty's miles to load, and then I will be sitting at about 5500 miles.  Add in the Mega Miles bonus, and the Amex deal I will apply for once the Mega Miles is over, it brings me up to 8750 miles.  We tend to also earn approx 600 a miles a month through our BMO Mastercards.  Finally, I have a huge tuition payment coming up.
> Basically, my goal in the next four months to get to about 13000 miles - enough to cover two flights to Europe next spring   You can bet I am really envious of that pickle deal so many of you encountered a few months ago


Make sure to check fares for flights to Europe before using AM .  I have found the fees to be the $700-$800 range for a European flights, plus the AM and end up just booking a cash only ticket directly through the airline of choice.


----------



## damo

Need more cash miles help.  Yesterday, I changed my cash/dream balance which was at 0 cash, 100 dream to 10 cash/ 90 dream since I wanted to use 95 AM cash today.  Get an email saying balance was changed, etc. and would take effect at 3 am today.  I just assumed that it would split my current dream balance into dream and cash which it obviously didn't.  I take it that it isn't the case and I actually have to earn cash miles before I can use them.  I guess that is the Sobey's deal off the table, lol.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Once you change it, then the miles you earn after that start using your new percentages.



damo said:


> Need more cash miles help.  Yesterday, I changed my cash/dream balance which was at 0 cash, 100 dream to 10 cash/ 90 dream since I wanted to use 95 AM cash today.  Get an email saying balance was changed, etc. and would take effect at 3 am today.  I just assumed that it would split my current dream balance into dream and cash which it obviously didn't.  I take it that it isn't the case and I actually have to earn cash miles before I can use them.  I guess that is the Sobey's deal off the table, lol.


----------



## damo

kuhltiffany said:


> Once you change it, then the miles you earn after that start using your new percentages.



I guess there isn't enough time between today and tomorrow to earn 95 points for the deal, lol.  I needed to plan that a bit better.  Maybe if there is a Metro cash miles deal, I can plan that in advance to take advantage.


----------



## 1926Moon

mkmommy said:


> Make sure to check fares for flights to Europe before using AM . I have found the fees to be the $700-$800 range for a European flights, plus the AM and end up just booking a cash only ticket directly through the airline of choice.



Absolutely!  For us, living where we do, this use of miles works for us, even though using miles for flights like this may not seem like good value to others.  It is actually better value for us than using miles on tix, product, or as cash miles....it is the only way my husband is on board for travelling.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *AAKKKK that moment when your hubby texts you that he's in Rexall cause he's waiting to get a haircut and asks "do you need anything?" and before you have a chance to look at the flyer & your LoadnGo offers before he texts to say "nevermind, i'm already done" *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I unfortunately know that feeling too lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That screaming you will have just heard would be me checking the receipts from Sobeys -- we're a Nielsen family and scan everything as it goes away and what did i notice??? I sent hubby thru a separate line to use the MM coupon to *pay* for his cough medicine (remember he was already at Rexall  ), he very diligently checked when the extra miles didn't show up on the receipt but none of us noticed -- not him, not me when i came over to check on him, but worse, not the CASHIER that she charged the entire amount to his Mastercard (which he dutifully used) so no cash miles were redeemed! The store is over an hour round-trip from here...*

*ADD to that frustration that none of the coupons for the other items i needed worked -- not a single one of those bonus miles appeared on the receipt -- the cashier and the customer service person (what do you call them?) both said they couldn't add them and that they will get posted at the end of THAT promotion. SO i have a receipt with copies of the coupons attached -- and I'll be waiting to chase down 69 AM sometime in July, AND we need to go back to the store tomorrow to return the cough pills  and *re-purchase* them with cash miles if i want to use the required # of MM coupons. Hubby is not impressed with me right now....*


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> I guess there isn't enough time between today and tomorrow to earn 95 points for the deal, lol.  I needed to plan that a bit better.  Maybe if there is a Metro cash miles deal, I can plan that in advance to take advantage.



Ahhh, I wished I asked you more questions the other day.   Based on what you changed yesterday, your split for today would be 10 cash/90 dream.  If you need 95 cash miles, you'd have to earn 950 miles today.  If you wanted to use those miles tomorrow, the only sure guarantee that I know of would be Rexall as they are quick to post.

Just for clarity (or further confusion lol), points are allocated based on your preference at the beginning of the day of your purchase.  For example if you change your preference now to 100 cash/0 dream and shop at Rexall today they will still post at 10 cash/90 dream because that is your rate for today, 100 cash/0 dream as you stated would start tomorrow. Rexall is pretty obvious but it gets more confusing when there is a lag in receiving your points and you have changed your split.  For example your Shell points from May 2 if they still hadn't posted would still post at your May 2 rate (0 cash/95 dream I assume) even if your current split is now 10 cash/90 dream.  I find that I need to write splits down if I'm changing them around, otherwise I lose track of things that take awhile to post.

I'm expecting a cash deal from Metro, I feel it's either that or the spend $80 earn 60am, spend $100 earn 80am ... whatever the usual promo they run is.  I'm hoping for the cash deal.


----------



## MalDisney

Has anyone ever booked rooms through Travel Hub? How do you do this and what are advantages/disadvantages? Thanks.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *That screaming you will have just heard would be me checking the receipts from Sobeys -- we're a Nielsen family and scan everything as it goes away and what did i notice??? I sent hubby thru a separate line to use the MM coupon to *pay* for his cough medicine (remember he was already at Rexall  ), he very diligently checked when the extra miles didn't show up on the receipt but none of us noticed -- not him, not me when i came over to check on him, but worse, not the CASHIER that she charged the entire amount to his Mastercard (which he dutifully used) so no cash miles were redeemed! The store is over an hour round-trip from here...*
> 
> *ADD to that frustration that none of the coupons for the other items i needed worked -- not a single one of those bonus miles appeared on the receipt -- the cashier and the customer service person (what do you call them?) both said they couldn't add them and that they will get posted at the end of THAT promotion. SO i have a receipt with copies of the coupons attached -- and I'll be waiting to chase down 69 AM sometime in July, AND we need to go back to the store tomorrow to return the cough pills  and *re-purchase* them with cash miles if i want to use the required # of MM coupons. Hubby is not impressed with me right now....*



Not sure what offers didn't go through.  I had a loaded myoffers go through fine today as well as an in-store points promo, both yesterday and today.  Sounds like these were mailouts???  Could you try calling myoffers before returning, see if they might help you out .... this one time lol?

Doesn't help the MM issue but at least you won't have to wait 120 days (which I think is ridiculous)!

Editing:  Just realized these must have been your bundle coupons.  I have some too but I can't print them, says "Sorry not available" even though the start date was yesterday.


----------



## mkmommy

MalDisney said:


> Has anyone ever booked rooms through Travel Hub? How do you do this and what are advantages/disadvantages? Thanks.


I have booked several and you can get some great point deals, but do make sure to check the rate on other travel sites to make sure the rate is similar. I have found sometimes there are lots of points but the rate is very high in comparison to other booking sites. I booked a hotel in Niagara Falls and it was about $40 more than I could get on other sites but it was 900 points so it was worth it.

You do have to prepay, but it is in CAD and so far the hotels I have booked you can cancel up to 2-3 days before arrival. I do not like to book non refundable rates as I am always changing my mind.

Points have posted 2-3 days after check out.

I have had no issues with the hotels not having the prepayment.


----------



## damo

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Comment on Lowes, checked out the option to shop online for $100 MM so that it would count towards the airmilesshop MM as well.  However, can't use GC online (confirmed in live chat conversation) so chose purchasing $100 Lowes gc at Shell for the 70am over using $100 toward airmileshop MM and will be using lowes $100 MM instore instead.


----------



## tinkerone

Question for the experts.  Let me start by saying I seldom go to LCBO.  I had 2 x $25 gift cards given to DH, who doesn't drink at all, about a year ago.  I went into the LCBO today and picked up a bottle of the vodka since they did not have the wine.  I will gift the vodka to my sister when she does her next house sitting for us. 
My question is about the receipt.  It shows Air Miles ID however no place on the receipt does it show the airmiles from the purchase.  Should it not be there?


----------



## Debbie

Mega Miles question. Have people had luck just showing the coupon on their phone....or do I need to print it off, since I haven't received the booklet yet. Thinking Foodland and Rexall in particular.  And, am I right that we should be getting two booklets of coupons-Mega Miles and something else? Has anyone found those booklets in any of the stores? I really dislike wasting an 8½ x 11 piece of paper for each coupon.


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> Mega Miles question. Have people had luck just showing the coupon on their phone....or do I need to print it off, since I haven't received the booklet yet. Thinking Foodland and Rexall in particular.  And, am I right that we should be getting two booklets of coupons-Mega Miles and something else? Has anyone found those booklets in any of the stores? I really dislike wasting an 8½ x 11 piece of paper for each coupon.



Rexall has them at the cash.

They don't print one per page.  You click on the ones you like and they print altogether.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mkmommy said:


> I have booked several and you can get some great point deals, but do make sure to check the rate on other travel sites to make sure the rate is similar. I have found sometimes there are lots of points but the rate is very high in comparison to other booking sites. I booked a hotel in Niagara Falls and it was about $40 more than I could get on other sites but it was 900 points so it was worth it.
> 
> You do have to prepay, but it is in CAD and so far the hotels I have booked you can cancel up to 2-3 days before arrival. I do not like to book non refundable rates as I am always changing my mind.
> 
> Points have posted 2-3 days after check out.
> 
> I have had no issues with the hotels not having the prepayment.



Thank you mkmommy, good to know.

I always book direct with hotels and flights whenever possible, I've always felt companies are a little more helpful when things go wrong by booking direct.  Definitely not necessarily the case but only disadvantage I can think of.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Debbie said:


> Mega Miles question. Have people had luck just showing the coupon on their phone....or do I need to print it off, since I haven't received the booklet yet. Thinking Foodland and Rexall in particular.  And, am I right that we should be getting two booklets of coupons-Mega Miles and something else? Has anyone found those booklets in any of the stores? I really dislike wasting an 8½ x 11 piece of paper for each coupon.



Got mine at Sobeys (Ontario).  There was a floorstand of them at customer service.


----------



## alohamom

Debbie said:


> Has anyone found those booklets in any of the stores? I really dislike wasting an 8½ x 11 piece of paper for each coupon.



My Sobeys in Acton Ontario had a stack of them at customer service


----------



## Sparrow78

3 shops done now. Did my airmiles shops and shell today.

Will have no issue hitting the BMO card and will do Safeway eventually and then probably do 1 more extra.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure what offers didn't go through.  I had a loaded myoffers go through fine today as well as an in-store points promo, both yesterday and today.  Sounds like these were mailouts???  Could you try calling myoffers before returning, see if they might help you out .... this one time lol?
> 
> Doesn't help the MM issue but at least you won't have to wait 120 days (which I think is ridiculous)!
> 
> Editing:  Just realized these must have been your bundle coupons.  I have some too but I can't print them, says "Sorry not available" even though the start date was yesterday.


*Late yesterday (Friday night) i received an e-mail with a link to a bunch of coupons to use at either Foodland or Sobeys, all very targeted, use at least 4 and get an extra 25 AM -- best one was 21 miles for paper plates -- so all we bought were those items (plus the special CDN cookies --bletch, & maple ice cream bars --yummy but sweet) and i watched the coupons scan --show on the receipt as Loyalty Offer $0.00 Just one more thing to keep track of.*

*Hubby has agreed to another trip tomorrow if i can find a "nice place for coffee that's close" so now I'm off to Google maps *


----------



## elaine amj

I have a question dear Air Miles experts. I have a measly 46 cash miles. Will it be worth it to switch it to cash miles in the hopes of bumping this to 95 cash miles super quickly in order to be able to use the 95 cash miles MM challenge at Sobeys?

I am having a bit of a hard time meeting 5 MM challenges because I only spend in a few of the stores listed. I already registered to do the 25 transactions on my BMO card. At this point, if I stick solely to Dream Miles and struggle along with the challenges, it looks like I may have to buy a $20 bottle of wine to use for cooking (we rarely drink) and probably buy a $45 gift card at Staples (we buy something there maybe 1x a year or less).

Any way to earn cash miles (and have them post to my account) quickly? Will these post quickly?

- BMO CC purchases
- sign up for RONa newsletter
- ??

Help - I'm still so new with the ins and outs of Air Miles!


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> Question for the experts.  Let me start by saying I seldom go to LCBO.  I had 2 x $25 gift cards given to DH, who doesn't drink at all, about a year ago.  I went into the LCBO today and picked up a bottle of the vodka since they did not have the wine.  I will gift the vodka to my sister when she does her next house sitting for us.
> My question is about the receipt.  It shows Air Miles ID however no place on the receipt does it show the airmiles from the purchase.  Should it not be there?


The Air Miles don't show anywhere on the LCBO receipts. Though the points will post the following morning.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

elaine amj said:


> I have a question dear Air Miles experts. I have a measly 46 cash miles. Will it be worth it to switch it to cash miles in the hopes of bumping this to 95 cash miles super quickly in order to be able to use the 95 cash miles MM challenge at Sobeys?
> 
> I am having a bit of a hard time meeting 5 MM challenges because I only spend in a few of the stores listed. I already registered to do the 25 transactions on my BMO card. At this point, if I stick solely to Dream Miles and struggle along with the challenges, it looks like I may have to buy a $20 bottle of wine to use for cooking (we rarely drink) and probably buy a $45 gift card at Staples (we buy something there maybe 1x a year or less).
> 
> Any way to earn cash miles (and have them post to my account) quickly? Will these post quickly?
> 
> - BMO CC purchases
> - sign up for RONa newsletter
> - ??
> 
> Help - I'm still so new with the ins and outs of Air Miles!


I don't think you can buy a gc at Staples for the promo.  At least on my offers it says exclusions include gift cards. 
If you buy a gc from shell right now for a store you shop at, you can get 7X the points - those post rather quickly for me. Not sure if that will help you.  But $100 in GCs will get you 70 AM right now.  They have shoppers, cineplex, various restaurants, best buy, sobeys, etc.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> I have a question dear Air Miles experts. I have a measly 46 cash miles. Will it be worth it to switch it to cash miles in the hopes of bumping this to 95 cash miles super quickly in order to be able to use the 95 cash miles MM challenge at Sobeys?
> 
> I am having a bit of a hard time meeting 5 MM challenges because I only spend in a few of the stores listed. I already registered to do the 25 transactions on my BMO card. At this point, if I stick solely to Dream Miles and struggle along with the challenges, it looks like I may have to buy a $20 bottle of wine to use for cooking (we rarely drink) and probably buy a $45 gift card at Staples (we buy something there maybe 1x a year or less).
> 
> Any way to earn cash miles (and have them post to my account) quickly? Will these post quickly?
> 
> - BMO CC purchases
> - sign up for RONa newsletter
> - ??
> 
> Help - I'm still so new with the ins and outs of Air Miles!



Sobeys MM promo ends today.


----------



## elaine amj

momof2gr8kids said:


> I don't think you can buy a gc at Staples for the promo.  At least on my offers it says exclusions include gift cards.
> If you buy a gc from shell right now for a store you shop at, you can get 7X the points - those post rather quickly for me. Not sure if that will help you.  But $100 in GCs will get you 70 AM right now.  They have shoppers, cineplex, various restaurants, best buy, sobeys, etc.



Thanks for pointing that out  I winder if Shell carries Rexall GCs? Hmmmm....


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys MM promo ends today.



ACK!!!! Will buying GCs at Shell and/or shopping at Rexall post ASAP? I think I can easily each another 50 AM at Rexall today. You guys are awesome...so glad I asked


----------



## AngelDisney

elaine amj said:


> ACK!!!! Will buying GCs at Shell and/or shopping at Rexall post ASAP? I think I can easily each another 50 AM at Rexall today. You guys are awesome...so glad I asked



Sorry but I don't think AM are posted day of purchase. It usually takes a day or two. I bought GC at Shell yesterday and it is not posted yet.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> ACK!!!! Will buying GCs at Shell and/or shopping at Rexall post ASAP? I think I can easily each another 50 AM at Rexall today. You guys are awesome...so glad I asked



As AngelDisney just said, unfortunately your points from a Rexall shop today will post over night and you will have them tomorrow so too late for Sobeys today.  Sounds like you need to pass on this one and get the next promo.

Also,someone posted early in the promo about buying a Rexall gc at Shell so some have them.  I'm in Ontario and now have been to 5 Shell stations during this promo and none carried Rexall. YMMV. Also the length of the Shell 7x promo varied by province (some might be over??), Jun 3 is the last date for Ontario I believe.  You can check for your current promos under "Offers" in your am account.

Please don't be discouraged, there is a learning curve and a bit of a time commitment to maximizing ams but it can be very worthwhile.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Late yesterday (Friday night) i received an e-mail with a link to a bunch of coupons to use at either Foodland or Sobeys, all very targeted, use at least 4 and get an extra 25 AM -- best one was 21 miles for paper plates -- so all we bought were those items (plus the special CDN cookies --bletch, & maple ice cream bars --yummy but sweet) and i watched the coupons scan --show on the receipt as Loyalty Offer $0.00 Just one more thing to keep track of.*
> 
> *Hubby has agreed to another trip tomorrow if i can find a "nice place for coffee that's close" so now I'm off to Google maps *



Love how you regroup and trudge on!

I have the bundle offers as well but have yet to receive the email.  Last night I couldn't print, this morning I can.  However, one of my bundle offers yesterday was Shell, today I still have it but it's not included in the bundle.  I now have 3 offers and have to use 3 so it's not going to happen.

So sounds like they are still putting this together, possibly fixing the promo yesterday and you got caught in the middle??  

Hoping you have a more successful day today.


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> As AngelDisney just said, unfortunately your points from a Rexall shop today will post over night and you will have them tomorrow so too late for Sobeys today.  Sounds like you need to pass on this one and get the next promo.
> 
> Also,someone posted early in the promo about buying a Rexall gc at Shell so some have them.  I'm in Ontario and now have been to 5 Shell stations during this promo and none carried Rexall. YMMV. Also the length of the Shell 7x promo varied by province (some might be over??), Jun 3 is the last date for Ontario I believe.  You can check for your current promos under "Offers" in your am account.
> 
> Please don't be discouraged, there is a learning curve and a bit of a time commitment to maximizing ams but it can be very worthwhile.



Poop. U win some, u lose some.

I got set up for Megamiles on Friday but didn't even think about this until the middle of the night. Now I have to strategize as I already switched my account to cash miles (went into effect at 3am this morning).


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We just got back from Foodland which was our sixth Megamile so we are done. We did Shell, Staples, LCBO, Sobey's, Foodland and Rexall (where the coupon worked). 

Thank you to whoever posted about the wine being from California as that helped locate it in the store - we rarely go to the LCBO but bought the wine as a gift. Also thanks for the hint to check the availability online. This was very helpful as our closest LCBO didn't have the wine so we had to go a little further away to get it. Their computer system is in real time too as we went to the store to get the wine and it said that there were 9 bottles there which there were and when we got home I checked and the store was down to 8 bottles of wine. I also discovered that we have about 5 or 6 stores around us within a 15 minute drive. The miles didn't show on the receipt although the airmiles number did so hopefully they will post.

Thanks to those who posted about the meat offer at Sobey's - we got the greenfield meat and got our $10 Sobey's giftcard while cashing in our 95 airmiles. While in Sobey's we had a load n go offer for 5 airmiles for a box of general mills cereal so we went and looked at the cereal. They had an offer of buy 10 boxes at $2.99 and get 150 AM so we did that as well. We are well stocked with cereal at the moment. 

Love this thread. It has been really, really helpful.


----------



## NorthernGrl

cdnmickeylover said:


> We just got back from Foodland which was our sixth Megamile so we are done. We did Shell, Staples, LCBO, Sobey's, Foodland and Rexall (where the coupon worked).
> 
> Thank you to whoever posted about the wine being from California as that helped locate it in the store - we rarely go to the LCBO but bought the wine as a gift. Also thanks for the hint to check the availability online. This was very helpful as our closest LCBO didn't have the wine so we had to go a little further away to get it. Their computer system is in real time too as we went to the store to get the wine and it said that there were 9 bottles there which there were and when we got home I checked and the store was down to 8 bottles of wine. I also discovered that we have about 5 or 6 stores around us within a 15 minute drive. The miles didn't show on the receipt although the airmiles number did so hopefully they will post.
> 
> Thanks to those who posted about the meat offer at Sobey's - we got the greenfield meat and got our $10 Sobey's giftcard while cashing in our 95 airmiles. While in Sobey's we had a load n go offer for 5 airmiles for a box of general mills cereal so we went and looked at the cereal. They had an offer of buy 10 boxes at $2.99 and get 150 AM so we did that as well. We are well stocked with cereal at the moment.
> 
> Love this thread. It has been really, really helpful.



Man oh man!  Where are you located?  That cereal deal would make me pretty happy.  I have a few kids on the autism spectrum that are on a huge cereal jag right now.  

I'm a little angry at myself right now.  I did some shopping through airmilesshops at Bed Bath and beyond.  When did I do it?  Last Sunday night.  I'm a morron.  No MM on that one!


----------



## Days In the Sun

cdnmickeylover said:


> They had an offer of buy 10 boxes at $2.99 and get 150 AM so we did that as well. We are well stocked with cereal at the moment.



Was this an in-store offer, specific to your store?  I had the same cheerios 5am offer and used it, didn't see any promo signs for multibuys on cereal except for kelloggs, I believe $3.99 with 10am wub 2.
Any info appreciated!

Nice job wrapping this up in a week!

Edit:  oh looks like this is a popular request! lol


----------



## AngelDisney

NorthernGrl said:


> Man oh man!  Where are you located?  That cereal deal would make me pretty happy.  I have a few kids on the autism spectrum that are on a huge cereal jag right now.
> 
> I'm a little angry at myself right now.  I did some shopping through airmilesshops at Bed Bath and beyond.  When did I do it?  Last Sunday night.  I'm a morron.  No MM on that one!



I hear you! DD just bought $400 MCAT study guides last week via Amazon.ca before MM was announced. Destiny!


----------



## tinkerone

Just started using the load and go offers.  Just loaded Foodland offers on to my 'card'.  Is this my AirMiles card?  Is that all I need to do, just give them my airmiles card and the offers will automatically adjust? 
Also, if the offer is 'save 30% on the purchase of 1 Gay Lea Butter, Salted or Unsalted, 454g', can I only purchase 1 or will the 30% come off of a purchase of 3?


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> I have a question dear Air Miles experts. I have a measly 46 cash miles. Will it be worth it to switch it to cash miles in the hopes of bumping this to 95 cash miles super quickly in order to be able to use the 95 cash miles MM challenge at Sobeys?
> 
> I am having a bit of a hard time meeting 5 MM challenges because I only spend in a few of the stores listed. I already registered to do the 25 transactions on my BMO card. At this point, if I stick solely to Dream Miles and struggle along with the challenges, it looks like I may have to buy a $20 bottle of wine to use for cooking (we rarely drink) and probably buy a $45 gift card at Staples (we buy something there maybe 1x a year or less).
> 
> Any way to earn cash miles (and have them post to my account) quickly? Will these post quickly?
> 
> - BMO CC purchases
> - sign up for RONa newsletter
> - ??
> 
> Help - I'm still so new with the ins and outs of Air Miles!



*Well first things first,  to the hunt! You've joined a wonderful little family, we love to help each other work this system to the max!! *
*You've received some great answers already but i though i would just chime in with my 5 cents worth (2 cents ain't the same anymore when that rounds down to nothing  ) There is zilch chance of making the Sobeys cash coupon but there is a possibility that there will be another offer like this soon since Rexall was set to have a big one the weekend that Cash Miles was taken off-line.*

*The only place where you can buy gift cards and EARN Airmiles is at Shell (not on Shell gift cards though) and on occasion some stores will have promotions to earn bonus -- currently Sobeys has  some in place for a few of them -- but that won't earn you your coupon at Staples.*

*The wine, i hear you, a $20.00 wine won't make the stew taste any better than the $5.00 extra fine vintage  We don't drink either so that isn't happening for us either.*

*Do you do any on-line shopping? If so, don't forget to sling-shot thru the Airmiles Shop portal to earn AM. Right now that would allow you to kill 2 birds with one stone by using the coupon for spending $150.00 over the month (it's cumulative, not in one purchase) and I know for a fact that the Staples coupon will work on-line as well. They have more things that you might think of on-line so a little outside-of-the-box thinking could get you over the $45.00 threshold.  If you haven't used this method in the last year there's a chance to get some bonus miles thru this -- i could refer you if you'd like *
**

*Don't give up on the hunt -- ask lots of questions, read others success stories to find ways to earn you might not have thought of, you'll be on your way soon!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just started using the load and go offers.  Just loaded Foodland offers on to my 'card'.  Is this my AirMiles card?  Is that all I need to do, just give them my airmiles card and the offers will automatically adjust?
> Also, if the offer is 'save 30% on the purchase of 1 Gay Lea Butter, Salted or Unsalted, 454g', can I only purchase 1 or will the 30% come off of a purchase of 3?


*Yes, all you need to do is use your AM card same as usual and your offers will be applied, just check the receipt -- there is a separate number to call if those don't post properly.*
*Not 100% sure on your other question though, perhaps someone else can jump in  here *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH, sick of me yet gang?? Just got back from our repeat visit to Sobeys, bought some teas that were on sale, some frozen treats for hubby to cut down on the potential whining  and paid $1.29. I forgot to mention that our big score yesterday was a jar of Laura Secords answer to Nutella -- $4.99 buy 1 get 15 AM. I'll just step right up there and proudly announce that my go-to lunch when I'm lazy and starving (yup you guessed it, most days) is the thick white bread hubby eats and nutella so this was a win-win for me!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Huh.  Y'all's AM-hunting is crazy!  

I had to run out and do some errands yesterday, which involved some AM earning... or so I thought... went to Toys R Us for a baby shower gift, only to be told "we don't do those anymore, haven't in like a year".  Huh.  Okay well I would have just gone to Chapters Indigo then, paid with GC and earned rewards points.  Then I went to Safeway, taking note that the Sobey's across the street had closed, and bought some fruit, which earned me a grand whopping total of ONE AirMile.  Clearly I am not as savvy as you people.  Also we don't get any of those coupon books anymore like we used to...


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Huh.  Y'all's AM-hunting is crazy!
> 
> I had to run out and do some errands yesterday, which involved some AM earning... or so I thought... went to Toys R Us for a baby shower gift, only to be told "we don't do those anymore, haven't in like a year".  Huh.  Okay well I would have just gone to Chapters Indigo then, paid with GC and earned rewards points.  Then I went to Safeway, taking note that the Sobey's across the street had closed, and bought some fruit, which earned me a grand whopping total of ONE AirMile.  Clearly I am not as savvy as you people.  Also we don't get any of those coupon books anymore like we used to...


*It's this thread that helped me step up MY game --- we've gone from earning a piddly 3 or 4,000 a year to this past 12 months of snagging almost 18,000 (and we didn't do the Pickle Palazzo ) The coupon booklet we're currently referring to for Mega Miles is sitting at the Cash of any of the partner stores OR you can find them on-line to print out*
* Select your region to see your coupon offers*

*With a bit of work and reading the success others have, you'll be able to watch your miles grow!*


----------



## elaine amj

@Donald that was awesomely helpful!

I plan to load up on some cash miles for just in case offers. Today, I am checking out the gift card rack at Shell and then will check out Rexall. 

Also found a Foodland in a little town 30 mins away. So we will go there tonight for dinner in our fave local restaurant then shop.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *The only place where you can buy gift cards and EARN Airmiles is at Shell (not on their own though) and on occasion some stores will have promotions to earn bonus -- currently Sobeys has  some in place for a few of them -- but that won't earn you your coupon at Staples.*



Not sure what you meant by "not on their own", I buy gcs at Shell without buying anything else (no gas, no other in-store purchases) and receive the airmiles.

And just to clarify about Shell, it's a promo on now 7x airmiles in some provinces which earns 70 am on $100 spent in-store, regular rate would be 10am on $100.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure what you meant by "not on their own", I buy gcs at Shell without buying anything else (no gas, no other in-store purchases) and receive the airmiles.
> 
> And just to clarify about Shell, it's a promo on now 7x airmiles in some provinces which earns 70 am on $100 spent in-store, regular rate would be 10am on $100.
> 
> Just trying to help.


*I meant that you can't earn airmiles on SHELL Gift cards --- perhaps i should edit that to make it a tad clearer *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I meant that you can't earn airmiles on SHELL Gift cards --- perhaps i should edit that to make it a tad clearer *



Ahhh, yes, forgot about that so didn't read it that way.  Good point!


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *I meant that you can't earn airmiles on SHELL Gift cards --- perhaps i should edit that to make it a tad clearer *



Had to read it 2x but did understand it 

Was just at Rexall and filled up my cart with items on sale to meet the spend $40, get 40AM. Checked the app for any cool coupons and found a Load & Go for spend $50, get 100AM that starts tomorrow. Put everything back and will return tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop today,,restocking.
4 pkg toilet paper $3.99 each (yes I like the Royale 3 ply) ***limit of 4 at this price
4 Purex HE Laundry soap $2.99 each ****limit of 4 at this price
I scope 2.99 (on sale)
1 12 pk of Nosh water
1 Windex multi surface cleaner (on sale)
1 bottle dish detergent (on sale)
Had to add a 25 cent item to reach $40.00
earned 40 bonus airmiles.
Hugs Mel
PS
They should post by tomorrow and help me achieve 95 cash airmiles incase Metro comes out with something special.


----------



## bababear_50

elaine amj said:


> Had to read it 2x but did understand it
> 
> Was just at Rexall and filled up my cart with items on sale to meet the spend $40, get 40AM. Checked the app for any cool coupons and found a Load & Go for spend $50, get 100AM that starts tomorrow. Put everything back and will return tomorrow.



Darn double darn.
Good catch for you though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## elaine amj

bababear_50 said:


> My Rexall shop today,,restocking.
> 4 pkg toilet paper $3.99 each (yes I like the Royale 3 ply)
> 4 Purex HE Laundry soap $2.99 each
> I scope 2.99 (on sale)
> 1 12 pk of Nosh water
> 1 Windex multi surface cleaner (on sale)
> 1 bottle dish detergent (on sale)
> Had to add a 25 cent item to reach $40.00
> earned 40 bonus airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> PS
> They should post by tomorrow and help me achieve 95 cash airmiles incase Metro comes out with something special.



Oooo...I added the laundry soap to my list!


----------



## elaine amj

Stopped into Shell - no Rexall GCs but they had Foodland so I picked up a $50 GC for Foodland for 35 airmiles.


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> Had to read it 2x but did understand it
> 
> Was just at Rexall and filled up my cart with items on sale to meet the spend $40, get 40AM. Checked the app for any cool coupons and found a Load & Go for spend $50, get 100AM that starts tomorrow. Put everything back and will return tomorrow.



And hopefully a good mailer to stack with it.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Just started using the load and go offers.  Just loaded Foodland offers on to my 'card'.  Is this my AirMiles card?  Is that all I need to do, just give them my airmiles card and the offers will automatically adjust?
> Also, if the offer is 'save 30% on the purchase of 1 Gay Lea Butter, Salted or Unsalted, 454g', can I only purchase 1 or will the 30% come off of a purchase of 3?


 In my experience, once I've got the discount it moves to the 'redeemed' pile. I bought 2 TreStelle Ricotta today and got the AM for both, but had they been 20% off, I think only one would have had that. But...I could be wrong-it happens. 



elaine amj said:


> Had to read it 2x but did understand it
> 
> Was just at Rexall and filled up my cart with items on sale to meet the spend $40, get 40AM. Checked the app for any cool coupons and found a Load & Go for spend $50, get 100AM that starts tomorrow. Put everything back and will return tomorrow.


I saw that, and so I didn't go to Rexall on the weekend. Of course, do you think that I can find that now???


----------



## bababear_50

elaine amj said:


> Oooo...I added the laundry soap to my list!



Hi Hon
Just keep in mind that the sale on laundry soap ends today--tomorrow the price goes up to 3.99 for the Purex Laundry soap.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> I saw that, and so I didn't go to Rexall on the weekend. Of course, do you think that I can find that now???



*You can't find your loadandgo offers?? In case that's what you mean, here's the link*
* Rexall LoadandGo offers *

*I'll do my best to get up earlier than normal and post this week's coupon as well for those of you who forgo today's trip!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can't find your loadandgo offers?? In case that's what you mean, here's the link*
> * Rexall LoadandGo offers *
> 
> *I'll do my best to get up earlier than normal and post this week's coupon as well for those of you who forgo today's trip!*


THANK YOU! I see that it is loaded - along with the other things I loaded, too. Now I can head that way tomorrow to get my list, and add another to the Mega Miles done category. Picked up a small crockpot at crock-pot.ca for my DIL's birthday.


----------



## elaine amj

Curious....I only see Rexall offers for Load and Go...do any other stores participate?


----------



## elaine amj

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Just keep in mind that the sale on laundry soap ends today--tomorrow the price goes up to 3.99 for the Purex Laundry soap.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks! That is super helpful! *removes from list*

Lots to learn with AM! Last couple of years I was more focused on Shoppers Optimum.


----------



## elaine amj

Question: can I get a $50 Sobeys GC at Shell (35AM) and use it to buy a $50 Keg GC at Sobeys (70AM)?


----------



## AngelDisney

elaine amj said:


> Question: can I get a $50 Sobeys GC at Shell (35AM) and use it to buy a $50 Keg GC at Sobeys (70AM)?



It depends on the cashier. I was told "no" once by a mature lady at one Sobey's, but was able to buy LCBO gift card with a young cashier using my Foodland GC at another Sobey's a few times.


----------



## AngelDisney

Finally done the Mega AM Hunt! Filled gas at Shell. Went to Foodland and Rexall. Also got both wines from LCBO. What a weekend!

Have fun AM hunting!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Who do you contact when the AM awarded do not match the coupon?  I shopped at Staples on Friday and bought a paper shredder for $100.  I handed the cashier my Mega Miles Staples coupon that would award 5X AM on a $45 purchase and 10X AM on a $75 purchase.  The cashier scanned the coupon and the coupon code shows on my receipt.  Today my AM posted from Staples and I received 2 AM for my purchase (understand that 1AM for each $40) but I only received 5 bonus AM....it should be 20 AM.  Who do I contact AM or do I have to go back to Staples?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Who do you contact when the AM awarded do not match the coupon?  I shopped at Staples on Friday and bought a paper shredder for $100.  I handed the cashier my Mega Miles Staples coupon that would award 5X AM on a $45 purchase and 10X AM on a $75 purchase.  The cashier scanned the coupon and the coupon code shows on my receipt.  Today my AM posted from Staples and I received 2 AM for my purchase (understand that 1AM for each $40) but I only received 5 bonus AM....it should be 20 AM.  Who do I contact AM or do I have to go back to Staples?


*The fine print on the Staples coupon says the miles will be posted to your account within 90 days of the end of the promotion. Perhaps the 5 bonus were some other offer, maybe tied to the specific item you bought? I think you're ok if the coupon is showing on the receipt.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Curious....I only see Rexall offers for Load and Go...do any other stores participate?





elaine amj said:


> Question: can I get a $50 Sobeys GC at Shell (35AM) and use it to buy a $50 Keg GC at Sobeys (70AM)?


*Currently the only store that's part of the LoadandGo is Rexall.*

*In our Sobeys & Foodbasics there are signs that say you can't buy any gift cards with a gift card. Rational behind that is one of our local foodbanks gives out the gift cards to cover fresh food and they'd rather not they be used for, oh let's say, LCBO cards. You can try -- probably have better luck with a young kid who's just making minimum wage *


----------



## damo

I'm seeing some people counting the two wines as two qualifying purchases.  Are we sure this is correct.  The promo says ...

1. Use your offers when you shop at Partners until May 31, 2017.
2. Use offers at 5 different Partners to get an additional 1,250 AIR MILES Bonus Miles*!
3. Plus, get Bonus Miles with each offer you use!

My understanding is you have to shop at 5 different partners and not just use 5 different coupons.  Anyone have any insight into this?  I'd hate for someone to miss out on the deal because of this.


----------



## elaine amj

I did better today than I expected, which was good. But now I rather regret switching to cash miles last night. Oh well, I'm stocked up for future cash miles promos.

Today's haul:
- $50 Foodland GC at Shell: 35 AM
- $120 spent at Foodland: 60 AM (w/MM offer) 
- at Foodland, buy 10 boxes of Fibre 1 bars (for work): 150 bonus AM
- $50 Keg GC at Sobeys: 70 AM

Total haul: 315 AM
Pretty good for my first day 
Switching back to Dream Miles ASAP!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *The fine print on the Staples coupon says the miles will be posted to your account within 90 days of the end of the promotion. Perhaps the 5 bonus were some other offer, maybe tied to the specific item you bought? I think you're ok if the coupon is showing on the receipt.*



Thanks Jacqueline...I guess I should have read the fine print...the extra 5 bonus AM just gets me closer to Disneyland...


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> I'm seeing some people counting the two wines as two qualifying purchases.  Are we sure this is correct.  The promo says ...
> 
> 1. Use your offers when you shop at Partners until May 31, 2017.
> 2. Use offers at 5 different Partners to get an additional 1,250 AIR MILES Bonus Miles*!
> 3. Plus, get Bonus Miles with each offer you use!
> 
> My understanding is you have to shop at 5 different partners and not just use 5 different coupons.  Anyone have any insight into this?  I'd hate for someone to miss out on the deal because of this.



You are right! I missed that! Oh well! I need to continue next week! What a pain!!


----------



## kerreyn

Finished the Mega Miles shopping with a trip to Safeway today!! Spent $250and got 374 airmiles.


----------



## rella's fan

Wondering if I missed a step?  I used the coupon out of the booklet at Sobeys, my total came to $20.47 and I told the cashier to use the coupon/airmiles so I then paid the $10.47 owing.  But I'm not seeing the bonus miles on my receipt - will they show up later? (I'm not as concerned about the bonus miles as i am about having it count towards my 5 coupon use)?


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Currently the only store that's part of the LoadandGo is Rexall.*


I have load and go from Foodland as well.  It came in a email, not from the airmiles web site, but they are load and go.  That was the reason for my question a few pages back.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I have load and go from Foodland as well.  It came in a email, not from the airmiles web site, but they are load and go.  That was the reason for my question a few pages back.



I only have Rexall on Load and Go. Foodland and Sobey's offers are on My Offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I have load and go from Foodland as well.  It came in a email, not from the airmiles web site, but they are load and go.  That was the reason for my question a few pages back.


*Correct, there are 2 separate ways to get offers loaded onto your card and they are called 2 different things (because is anything ever simply with AM??) Rexall comes directly from the Airmiles site and is called "Load and Go". Foodland/Sobeys maintains their own programme that is called "My Offers" which will load offers to your card but it is run separately from the Airmiles -- even has a separate number to call if you run into trouble with those -- the store can't help you and neither can Airmiles until it gets to the stupid 120 day mark.*

*Sorry if I didn't answer with enough detail -- hope this helps*


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Wondering if I missed a step?  I used the coupon out of the booklet at Sobeys, my total came to $20.47 and I told the cashier to use the coupon/airmiles so I then paid the $10.47 owing.  But I'm not seeing the bonus miles on my receipt - will they show up later? (I'm not as concerned about the bonus miles as i am about having it count towards my 5 coupon use)?


*We're all wondering this but if you look at the fine print on that coupon it says "No coupon required" I've stapled my coupon to the receipt so I'm sure to count it.*


----------



## DilEmma

rella's fan said:


> Wondering if I missed a step?  I used the coupon out of the booklet at Sobeys, my total came to $20.47 and I told the cashier to use the coupon/airmiles so I then paid the $10.47 owing.  But I'm not seeing the bonus miles on my receipt - will they show up later? (I'm not as concerned about the bonus miles as i am about having it count towards my 5 coupon use)?


I've redeemed Air Miles Cash on bonus days maybe a dozen times. I can't think of a time when the bonus posted right away. And I wasn't surprised when they didn't post at Sobeys and Urban Fresh. So IIRC, this is normal.

Your Air Miles account is updated immediately with redemption details (no bonus details), so you have 'proof' in the unlikely event that it's required.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hello everyone!
I have to admit, I have been reading (stalking? ) for a while now. When I first came across disboards for our first trip 6 years ago, I thought it was a bit crazy how intense everyone was about Disney (in general, not just here!) We have now done two trips (went again last year, going back in 5 years, or sooner if I can get my Air Miles game up like all of you).
But Donald, I think you do a great job moderating and I love the sense of community you all have. So, I did it! I signed up!

Nothing like all of you but I had a decent air miles weekend:
I bought 3 of the Keg gift cards at Sobeys for 210 air miles (a lot of money but I had to buy presents for friends anyways)
Rexall: Got the 40 airmiles wus $40 plus the Mega Miles for 55 air miles
Found the red wine at LCBO: 10 air miles
Had to do Sobeys again bc I hadn't figured out the special offers but got another 28
Did the Children's Place Mega Miles offer (again, another gift)
Just waiting for the hubby to put gas in the car for the Shell offer for MegaMiles and told him he has to buy a tea for the Costa offer
And the MasterCard offer of 25 transactions should be pretty easy (unfortunately! )

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elaine amj

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have to admit, I have been reading (stalking? ) for a while now. When I first came across disboards for our first trip 6 years ago, I thought it was a bit crazy how intense everyone was about Disney (in general, not just here!) We have now done two trips (went again last year, going back in 5 years, or sooner if I can get my Air Miles game up like all of you).
> But Donald, I think you do a great job moderating and I love the sense of community you all have. So, I did it! I signed up!
> 
> Nothing like all of you but I had a decent air miles weekend:
> I bought 3 of the Keg gift cards at Sobeys for 210 air miles (a lot of money but I had to buy presents for friends anyways)
> Rexall: Got the 40 airmiles wus $40 plus the Mega Miles for 55 air miles
> Found the red wine at LCBO: 10 air miles
> Had to do Sobeys again bc I hadn't figured out the special offers but got another 28
> Did the Children's Place Mega Miles offer (again, another gift)
> Just waiting for the hubby to put gas in the car for the Shell offer for MegaMiles and told him he has to buy a tea for the Costa offer
> And the MasterCard offer of 25 transactions should be pretty easy (unfortunately! )
> 
> Thanks everyone!




Yay!!! I'm newish to serious Air Miles collecting but have played various point/miles collecting games for the last few years and its a ton of fun (although does require a bit of work). 

If u are willing to play the credit card churning game, u can rack up air miles super fast. I got back into the Air Miles program 3+ years ago when we decided to go to Disneyland. Since they don't offer the good packages like WDW does, I decided the best savings was to earn enough Air Miles for our tickets. We applied for 3-5 credit cards between the 2 of us and had enough Air Miles for 5 day tickets for all 4 of us . I then applied for a couple more credit cards to earn enough hotel points for a week's stay across the street, and used flight miles I earned through yet another program (again through CCs) for our flights to Cali. So other than food, our DIsneyland trip was mostly free! It did take a couple of years of careful planning and effort to earn all these miles though. 

CC applications are the very, very quickest way to earn miles. It does involve a bit more risk and requires you to be very disciplined about CC use though.

I've now gotten into things like the MM promo primarily to supplement our CC sign up bonuses and justify squeezing in another trip lol!


----------



## bababear_50

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have to admit, I have been reading (stalking? ) for a while now. When I first came across disboards for our first trip 6 years ago, I thought it was a bit crazy how intense everyone was about Disney (in general, not just here!) We have now done two trips (went again last year, going back in 5 years, or sooner if I can get my Air Miles game up like all of you).
> But Donald, I think you do a great job moderating and I love the sense of community you all have. So, I did it! I signed up!
> 
> Nothing like all of you but I had a decent air miles weekend:
> I bought 3 of the Keg gift cards at Sobeys for 210 air miles (a lot of money but I had to buy presents for friends anyways)
> Rexall: Got the 40 airmiles wus $40 plus the Mega Miles for 55 air miles
> Found the red wine at LCBO: 10 air miles
> Had to do Sobeys again bc I hadn't figured out the special offers but got another 28
> Did the Children's Place Mega Miles offer (again, another gift)
> Just waiting for the hubby to put gas in the car for the Shell offer for MegaMiles and told him he has to buy a tea for the Costa offer
> And the MasterCard offer of 25 transactions should be pretty easy (unfortunately! )
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Welcome to our airmiles hunting thread.
Oh My!Oh My!
Tea? I can buy Tea and get airmiles?
Costa coffee is just not my cuppa ,,BUT Tea may work especially if I get 10 airmiles a cup.
I am heading out to Dr's and plan to stop by Shell on the way home.
Thank-you for sharing this.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Today's coupon.


http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Today's coupon.
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf




Heads up, Rexall weekly coupon is 3 days only (Monday to Wednesday) instead of the usual 4 days


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I forgot to post this earlier. I went to my Shell on Thursday and they were setting up a new Costa Coffee! Finally we'll have (at least one) in Ottawa! Now I just hope they have those coffee deals again...


----------



## DilEmma

damo said:


> Today's coupon.
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf



Thanks!

Here is the Rexall $5 off when you spend $25 for those who can stack it. Expires 6 June. 
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf


----------



## elaine amj

damo said:


> Today's coupon.
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf



I've obviously got a lot to learn about Rexall coupons! 

In my app, I have a coupon for spend $50, get 100 air miles that starts today. I can't stack it with this spend $40, get 60, can I? 
Can I stack it with:
- the $5 off when you spend $25 that you just posted 
- Get 15 miles when you spend $25 with the Megamiles offer 

Do I have this right?


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> I've obviously got a lot to learn about Rexall coupons!
> 
> In my app, I have a coupon for spend $50, get 100 air miles that starts today. I can't stack it with this spend $40, get 60, can I?
> Can I stack it with:
> - the $5 off when you spend $25 that you just posted
> - Get 15 miles when you spend $25 with the Megamiles offer
> 
> Do I have this right?




Stacking has worked int he past.  I have had one instance when my load 'n go didn't post after stacking.  Not sure if this was a glitch since other people did seem to get theirs all posted after my glitch.


----------



## bgula

OK, I posted a question a week or so ago about the AMEX card, but garnered no responses.  So I guess I'll try again as I know people are getting the AMEX miles.  I've done the upgrade to platinum in the past for the 2000 AM.  I cancelled that card over 6 months ago and went back to my regular AMEX Gold card.  I'd like to re-up to the Platinum and get the 2000 AM again, but I'm unsure of the process.  In the past I have received an upgrade offer from AMEX, but I'd like to do it now if I can.  Do I call up Amex and ask to upgrade and will they give me 2000?  I know that the offer is out there for signing up for a Platinum card with 2000 AM, but as I already have a gold AMEX, I'm technically not a new subscriber.  Can anyone help me with the process as to what I need to do?


----------



## cdnmickeylover

NorthernGrl said:


> Man oh man!  Where are you located?  That cereal deal would make me pretty happy.  I have a few kids on the autism spectrum that are on a huge cereal jag right now.
> 
> I'm a little angry at myself right now.  I did some shopping through airmilesshops at Bed Bath and beyond.  When did I do it?  Last Sunday night.  I'm a morron.  No MM on that one!



It was the Sobey's in Aurora on Bayview Avenue. I didn't see it in the flyer but it was an offer on the shelf.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think someone posted a long time ago that you have to wait at least a year or so to reapply to get the 2000 miles bonus?  I'm not sure that timing is correct though.  I'm not sure if once you close an account they completely delete you from their database.  It would be great if someone in the industry would be able to chime in on this.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's this thread that helped me step up MY game --- we've gone from earning a piddly 3 or 4,000 a year to this past 12 months of snagging almost 18,000 (and we didn't do the Pickle Palazzo ) The coupon booklet we're currently referring to for Mega Miles is sitting at the Cash of any of the partner stores OR you can find them on-line to print out*
> * Select your region to see your coupon offers*
> 
> *With a bit of work and reading the success others have, you'll be able to watch your miles grow!*



I just looked and this thread has really helped us. We just started seriously collecting during the Powerade of 2016 which was April. In the last year we've earned 19,074. We did participate in the pickle panic of 17 though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> I've obviously got a lot to learn about Rexall coupons!
> 
> In my app, I have a coupon for spend $50, get 100 air miles that starts today. I can't stack it with this spend $40, get 60, can I?
> Can I stack it with:
> - the $5 off when you spend $25 that you just posted
> - Get 15 miles when you spend $25 with the Megamiles offer
> 
> Do I have this right?


*Yes, you can go ahead and stack the bonus Airmiles coupons. At the moment you can use all 3 if you have them --- the weekly coupon for spend X get X AM (you can either print this out or show on your mobile device), the MM offer and your LoadandGo offer, just be sure to meet the largest minimum spend (I won't be doing that this week since mine is spend $80.00 the $$ value fluctuates depending on how much you regularly spend!). You can use the weekly coupon AND the MM coupon multiple times if you split your sales into the proper dollar amount -- so if you can do 2 sales of $40.00 you'll get 150 AM compared to doing one sale of $80 which will only net you 75 AM. Your LoadnGo offers are one shot & done.*

*The coupon for $5.00 off (found in the newsletter or if you do a survey) or on your receipt if you shop on the weekend, have varying results. Some stores will apply the amount after tax but others apply it before tax --- ask before you use it if you are like me and make a game out of "how close can i get to the $$" *

****Note to everyone, the MM coupon is good until the end of the promotion but will only count ONCE towards your required coupons.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> OK, I posted a question a week or so ago about the AMEX card, but garnered no responses.  So I guess I'll try again as I know people are getting the AMEX miles.  I've done the upgrade to platinum in the past for the 2000 AM.  I cancelled that card over 6 months ago and went back to my regular AMEX Gold card.  I'd like to re-up to the Platinum and get the 2000 AM again, but I'm unsure of the process.  In the past I have received an upgrade offer from AMEX, but I'd like to do it now if I can.  Do I call up Amex and ask to upgrade and will they give me 2000?  I know that the offer is out there for signing up for a Platinum card with 2000 AM, but as I already have a gold AMEX, I'm technically not a new subscriber.  Can anyone help me with the process as to what I need to do?


*Sorry you got lost in the shuffle that Mega Miles has created! We've never churned the credit cards because we have both and are happy with them the way we are BUT i know a couple have done it so perhaps they can chime in here*
*@mort1331*
@ilovetotravel1977


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have to admit, I have been reading (stalking? ) for a while now. When I first came across disboards for our first trip 6 years ago, I thought it was a bit crazy how intense everyone was about Disney (in general, not just here!) We have now done two trips (went again last year, going back in 5 years, or sooner if I can get my Air Miles game up like all of you).
> But Donald, I think you do a great job moderating and I love the sense of community you all have. So, I did it! I signed up!
> 
> Nothing like all of you but I had a decent air miles weekend:
> I bought 3 of the Keg gift cards at Sobeys for 210 air miles (a lot of money but I had to buy presents for friends anyways)
> Rexall: Got the 40 airmiles wus $40 plus the Mega Miles for 55 air miles
> Found the red wine at LCBO: 10 air miles
> Had to do Sobeys again bc I hadn't figured out the special offers but got another 28
> Did the Children's Place Mega Miles offer (again, another gift)
> Just waiting for the hubby to put gas in the car for the Shell offer for MegaMiles and told him he has to buy a tea for the Costa offer
> And the MasterCard offer of 25 transactions should be pretty easy (unfortunately! )
> 
> Thanks everyone!


*So glad you decided to take the plunge and join us Without being overly biased I think you chose both the best board AND the best thread to jump into  I agree that this is a wonderful little group, we love to help each other and for me, to pull a newbie into the game is fun!!*

*You had a great weekend and you've almost finished the Mega Miles which puts you several steps above us! I'm really hoping the Metro joins the coupons soon. Their logo is on the back of the booklet and I'm fairly confident we could do whatever they offer.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I am very excited....my new ONYX Air Miles cards arrived in the mail today....can't wait to break it in!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> I noticed that they no longer have SeaWorld tickets to use as a redemption for Airmiles. I hope that they add them on again


*If you're looking for SeaWorld Orlando they're back on the site today (not sure if there's another somewhere else?!?)*


----------



## mort1331

cdnmickeylover said:


> It was the Sobey's in Aurora on Bayview Avenue. I didn't see it in the flyer but it was an offer on the shelf.



Looks like I need to take a walk across the street.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry you got lost in the shuffle that Mega Miles has created! We've never churned the credit cards because we have both and are happy with them the way we are BUT i know a couple have done it so perhaps they can chime in here*
> *@mort1331*
> @ilovetotravel1977



Cant say I have churned, but we did sign up for the Amex, then cancelled. Have not resigned up for one since.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finished my shopping for the most part for this weekend.  Went to shell...got a 100.00 Safeway GC.  Used that to use my first MM coupon...then I also snagged a 50.00 Gc for the father in law's birthday.  So guess I got around 210 AM this weekend at Safeway.  I'm going do another Safeway shop Thursday night and use another 100 Miles coupon.  They have chicken breasts on buy one get one free....you can't even get them for that price at Costco.  I have my sister coming to visit on Friday...so I will grocery shop for her visit  Thursday.

I'm going to go back and get a few more of the 50.00 GC for 70 AM for doing some online shopping through AM.   Crossing my fingers I might have enough miles gathered in the next week or two to get enough miles for a second DW ticket before they raise the price on them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bgula said:


> OK, I posted a question a week or so ago about the AMEX card, but garnered no responses.  So I guess I'll try again as I know people are getting the AMEX miles.  I've done the upgrade to platinum in the past for the 2000 AM.  I cancelled that card over 6 months ago and went back to my regular AMEX Gold card.  I'd like to re-up to the Platinum and get the 2000 AM again, but I'm unsure of the process.  In the past I have received an upgrade offer from AMEX, but I'd like to do it now if I can.  Do I call up Amex and ask to upgrade and will they give me 2000?  I know that the offer is out there for signing up for a Platinum card with 2000 AM, but as I already have a gold AMEX, I'm technically not a new subscriber.  Can anyone help me with the process as to what I need to do?



I tried to do a little research on this. A lot of forums say that cards sometimes have in their terms and conditions that  it's one offer for a 12-month period.  But that AMEX has done away with that and it's just a one-time deal.

I am currently a BMO World Elite Air Miles cardholder and that is our household's primary card for ALL purchases.  It, too, had a sign-up promotion of 2,000 miles and 1,000 to upgrade, which is what I did.  I think most credit card companies are getting smarter about the repeat sign'er-up'ers and have squash that from happening.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Friends and Family List on MDE is growing!  I only have to add my Dad's 5-day ticket once it arrives in the mail from air miles.  They haven't been to WDW or US since 1990...boy, are they going to be blown away! Plus, all the technical-savvy stuff for MDE...they just can't wrap their minds around it all LOL


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's FINALLY had a decent promotion! First it was "spend $75 to get 95AM or spend $100 to get 150AM", so naturally I went for the 150. Then on Saturday it was 10x the base AM for that day only, so I managed to spend $168 (after taxes) and get 376AM! It was awesome!


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, MM question.  I just went to Foodland and did some shopping with the hope of spending $60.  That is hard for me as I find the Foodland store super expensive and not at all big so the offerings are pitiful.  I used a calculator however there were loaded offers that I could not account for such as 30% off things.  When I got to the cash I told the cashier that I needed to make sure I spent $60 before taxes, please do everything and let me know if I need to add a pack of gum or something.  She did and said that I needed to spend .60 to make the mark.  Grabbed some candy thing and she said I was good to go.  $60.19.  She input my coupons for AM's and I left.  I didn't check till I was in my car but now I see that the $60.19 included the tax.  I really only spent $58.83.  So my question is, am I out of luck or is the tax included in the final total for Air Miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Okay, MM question.  I just went to Foodland and did some shopping with the hope of spending $60.  That is hard for me as I find the Foodland store super expensive and not at all big so the offerings are pitiful.  I used a calculator however there were loaded offers that I could not account for such as 30% off things.  When I got to the cash I told the cashier that I needed to make sure I spent $60 before taxes, please do everything and let me know if I need to add a pack of gum or something.  She did and said that I needed to spend .60 to make the mark.  Grabbed some candy thing and she said I was good to go.  $60.19.  She input my coupons for AM's and I left.  I didn't check till I was in my car but now I see that the $60.19 included the tax.  I really only spent $58.83.  So my question is, am I out of luck or is the tax included in the final total for Air Miles?


*I hate to be the bearer of bad news but your total needs to be PRE-tax. I would be marching back into the store and talking to someone about the error though. You made it clear that you were trying to spend a certain amount and that you even added an item to your order to get to the correct amount. Hopefully the same cashier is working but if not ask to speak to the manager. *

***Side note -- if we are ever close to the mark but just don't need (or want) any extra things we will grab one of the pre-filled bags for the food bank that sits at the cash. Not sure if every store does this but another work around would be to pick up some things that you can chuck in on your way out of the store --pasta, P.B, stuff like that. If you need to add it to your sale you can, if not you can "un-shop" and put it back.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Okay, MM question.  I just went to Foodland and did some shopping with the hope of spending $60.  That is hard for me as I find the Foodland store super expensive and not at all big so the offerings are pitiful.  I used a calculator however there were loaded offers that I could not account for such as 30% off things.  When I got to the cash I told the cashier that I needed to make sure I spent $60 before taxes, please do everything and let me know if I need to add a pack of gum or something.  She did and said that I needed to spend .60 to make the mark.  Grabbed some candy thing and she said I was good to go.  $60.19.  She input my coupons for AM's and I left.  I didn't check till I was in my car but now I see that the $60.19 included the tax.  I really only spent $58.83.  So my question is, am I out of luck or is the tax included in the final total for Air Miles?



Echoing Donald - my hero, the terms on the condition say "Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes" so you need to spend $60 plus tax which is the same as my experience with myoffers.  However, is there anything on your receipt that makes it look like it went through?  Also, did you possibly use any manufacturer coupons?  They used to count towards the total, ie if you spent $60.83 using a $2 coupon.  However, I haven't tested this out in awhile so not sure whether they still count or not.  So failing the above, how far is Foodland?  I certainly feel for you, I was trying to do a Foodland $60 this week as well but I'm still not sure if I'll get to $60 either.


----------



## marchingstar

chugging along with the mega miles coupons. as of today, i've used shell, rexall, and safeway. 

related note: i feel pretty proud of my safeway shop today. lots of AM offers for products we enjoy (and things my pregnant partner is craving! woohoo!). including the MM coupon i earned 282 miles on a 145$ trip.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finished my shopping for the most part for this weekend.  Went to shell...got a 100.00 Safeway GC.  Used that to use my first MM coupon...then I also snagged a 50.00 Gc for the father in law's birthday.  So guess I got around 210 AM this weekend at Safeway.  I'm going do another Safeway shop Thursday night and use another 100 Miles coupon.  They have chicken breasts on buy one get one free....you can't even get them for that price at Costco.  I have my sister coming to visit on Friday...so I will grocery shop for her visit  Thursday.
> 
> I'm going to go back and get a few more of the 50.00 GC for 70 AM for doing some online shopping through AM.   Crossing my fingers I might have enough miles gathered in the next week or two to get enough miles for a second DW ticket before they raise the price on them.


Well I intended to get the BOGO free chicken breasts until I saw they were 19.99/kg. So technically with the sale that makes them $10/kg. No thanks! Not sure what the price is for your Safeway but it seemed like the price was jacked up for the BOGO sale.


----------



## Debbie

We don't have a Rexall close by, so when I do a shop, it is rare. BUT with MegaMiles, and the other coupons I had today, I spent 44.96 (2 AM) and got 108 LoadandGo AM and 75 coupon AM for a total of 185 AM. Woohoo!


----------



## rella's fan

Me again, lol.  I find all these different promotion/coupons confusing so just to be clear, there was nothing that I needed to register for before using my coupon out of the coupon book for the Sobeys offer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Me again, lol.  I find all these different promotion/coupons confusing so just to be clear, there was nothing that I needed to register for before using my coupon out of the coupon book for the Sobeys offer?


*NO problem --- if you don't ask how will you know ??*

*If you're talking about the coupon this weekend that you used when you redeemed 95 cash Airmiles for $10.00, then no, that's all you needed to do. The miles didn't show on your receipt but will be posted *later**


----------



## elaine amj

tinkerone said:


> Okay, MM question.  I just went to Foodland and did some shopping with the hope of spending $60.  That is hard for me as I find the Foodland store super expensive and not at all big so the offerings are pitiful.  I used a calculator however there were loaded offers that I could not account for such as 30% off things.  When I got to the cash I told the cashier that I needed to make sure I spent $60 before taxes, please do everything and let me know if I need to add a pack of gum or something.  She did and said that I needed to spend .60 to make the mark.  Grabbed some candy thing and she said I was good to go.  $60.19.  She input my coupons for AM's and I left.  I didn't check till I was in my car but now I see that the $60.19 included the tax.  I really only spent $58.83.  So my question is, am I out of luck or is the tax included in the final total for Air Miles?



I did that at a store before. I think I marched right back in and asked them to refund me and check me out again lol. When doing these AM/points stuff, I try to always check my receipt before I leave. Too easy to mess it up.


----------



## bgula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I tried to do a little research on this. A lot of forums say that cards sometimes have in their terms and conditions that  it's one offer for a 12-month period.  But that AMEX has done away with that and it's just a one-time deal.
> 
> I am currently a BMO World Elite Air Miles cardholder and that is our household's primary card for ALL purchases.  It, too, had a sign-up promotion of 2,000 miles and 1,000 to upgrade, which is what I did.  I think most credit card companies are getting smarter about the repeat sign'er-up'ers and have squash that from happening.



I don't really feel like searching back thru untold pages of this thread, but I do know that some people were re-applying after 6 months, but that was cancelling the card.  I downgraded back to a gold card from the platinum, so I'm thinking my situation might be different.  Just not sure.  Hopefully the experts at doing this will respond.


----------



## elaine amj

bgula said:


> I don't really feel like searching back thru untold pages of this thread, but I do know that some people were re-applying after 6 months, but that was cancelling the card.  I downgraded back to a gold card from the platinum, so I'm thinking my situation might be different.  Just not sure.  Hopefully the experts at doing this will respond.



I have never done this or heard of any reports of someone doing it. It could possibly work - but depends on whether an upgrade is available. I churn - but not so aggressively. I typically give 2-3 years to reapply for the same card, keeping it for 11 months or so.


----------



## pigletto

elaine amj said:


> I did that at a store before. I think I marched right back in and asked them to refund me and check me out again lol. When doing these AM/points stuff, I try to always check my receipt before I leave. Too easy to mess it up.


I have too. Especially because my Sobey's is horrible with airmiles and have messed it up numerous times. They leave old signs up, they never credit promotions correctly, and it's always a mess. And if you ask for a manger, they take your number and say they will call. That never happens. So I have to watch like a hawk. Mostly I just avoid that store.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> Not sure what the price is for your Safeway but it seemed like the price was jacked up for the BOGO sale.



Yup it was jacked up for the sale.  I expected that.  Typically I don't purchase my meat at Safeway...I tend to purchase at our local butcher shop where they source locally harvested free range products.  The only meat I purchase in bulk is chicken breasts...usually at Costco...and with getting two packages for the price of one...plus AM...I got an extra 2 meals ( when I packaged them for freezing)  over the price I pay at Costco.  So for me, it was a good purchase.  I'm sooo close for the AM for another DW ticket...hopefully before they jack the price up...I took the bait lol


----------



## DilEmma

rella's fan said:


> Me again, lol.  I find all these different promotion/coupons confusing so just to be clear, there was nothing that I needed to register for before using my coupon out of the coupon book for the Sobeys offer?


Edit to add:
Ugh, I must be on a Rexall high and did not see the Sobeys part. Also, I did not see Donald My Hero's answer. This info is still useful so I'll keep the post:

You don't need to register for any of these, but you should take advantage of the stacking ability while it lasts.

There is the email coupon offer that damo posted (thanks again damo) http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf for spend $40 get 60 Air Miles
There is the receipt coupon for spend $25 get 50 Air Miles (no screen shot) that you can get when you shop on the weekend (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) and DO NOT meet the flyer bonus. Karate is next door so I head in and buy a box of tissue on the weekend. The coupon is printed on the bottom of the receipt.
There is the survey coupon offer http://couponscanada.smartcanucks.ca/get/rexall5-coupon-canada for Spend $25 get $5 off.
There is the Load & Go offer that will be exclusive to your Air Miles account. You have to load it here https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
And now there is the Mega Miles get 15 when you spend $25 (in the booklet or online https://www.airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/region).

I stacked all of the above at a shop today and got 232 Air Miles for $41.93 spend before taxes plus $5 off which almost covered the taxes.

That's over $23 worth of Air Miles plus $5 off. To be clear, I'm not buying things I would not have otherwise. And all the items were well priced sale items.

I've said it before, I love Rexall with Air Miles. Their regular prices are awful except for staple grocery items (which is my staple Rexall item).

Once you do all the above once, it will all click for you. Don't over think it. Just print all the above coupons and load your Load & Go offer. Next time maybe stop by for a box of $.69 cent tissue on the weekend to get another 50 Air Miles on next week's shop.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang .... that is a most awesome post @DilEmma you summed up the intricacies of stacking offers to the utmost advantage. Only thing i would add is take no children or spouses along, don't go tired or hungry -- you need to be able to fully concentrate, ooh and brag later how well you did on your own  *

* *


----------



## hdrolfe

I got my Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today. it says if I shop at 3 or more Partners using offers in the booklet I will get 50 bonus AM. But all my coupons are for Sobeys/Foodland, and 3 are online shops. Indigo, Microsoft & UnderArmour. It's a little weird and I suspect I won't be getting those 50AM. Oh well! There are some deals I can use. Though I don't know that I would ever buy 890 ml of Helmann's Mayo... that is one big container!


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang .... that is a most awesome post @DilEmma you summed up the intricacies of stacking offers to the utmost advantage. Only thing i would add is take no children or spouses along, don't go tired or hungry -- you need to be able to fully concentrate, ooh and brag later how well you did on your own  *
> 
> * View attachment 236322*


ROTFLMAO
it's true! A second person ruins it all, not just kids unfortunately. (I have to be fair to my coworker who is a male, he blows us all out of the water.)
I think the biggest benefit is a cashier who is a fellow Air Miles collector.


----------



## DilEmma

hdrolfe said:


> I got my Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today. it says if I shop at 3 or more Partners using offers in the booklet I will get 50 bonus AM. But all my coupons are for Sobeys/Foodland, and 3 are online shops. Indigo, Microsoft & UnderArmour. It's a little weird and I suspect I won't be getting those 50AM. Oh well! There are some deals I can use. Though I don't know that I would ever buy 890 ml of Helmann's Mayo... that is one big container!


Same here. I got the same offer.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Though I don't know that I would ever buy* 890 ml of Helmann's Mayo*... that is one big container!


LOL, I just bought a 1.8 Liter jar.  For us 890 ml is the baby jar.


----------



## elaine amj

DilEmma said:


> Edit to add:
> Ugh, I must be on a Rexall high and did not see the Sobeys part. Also, I did not see Donald My Hero's answer. This info is still useful so I'll keep the post:
> 
> You don't need to register for any of these, but you should take advantage of the stacking ability while it lasts.
> 
> There is the email coupon offer that damo posted (thanks again damo) http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May8/MAY8-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf for spend $40 get 60 Air Miles
> There is the receipt coupon for spend $25 get 50 Air Miles (no screen shot) that you can get when you shop on the weekend (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) and DO NOT meet the flyer bonus. Karate is next door so I head in and buy a box of tissue on the weekend. The coupon is printed on the bottom of the receipt.
> There is the survey coupon offer http://couponscanada.smartcanucks.ca/get/rexall5-coupon-canada for Spend $25 get $5 off.
> There is the Load & Go offer that will be exclusive to your Air Miles account. You have to load it here https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
> And now there is the Mega Miles get 15 when you spend $25 (in the booklet or online https://www.airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/region).
> 
> I stacked all of the above at a shop today and got 232 Air Miles for $41.93 spend before taxes plus $5 off which almost covered the taxes.
> 
> That's over $23 worth of Air Miles plus $5 off. To be clear, I'm not buying things I would not have otherwise. And all the items were well priced sale items.
> 
> I've said it before, I love Rexall with Air Miles. Their regular prices are awful except for staple grocery items (which is my staple Rexall item).
> 
> Once you do all the above once, it will all click for you. Don't over think it. Just print all the above coupons and load your Load & Go offer. Next time maybe stop by for a box of $.69 cent tissue on the weekend to get another 50 Air Miles on next week's shop.



WOw! tHIS IS ONE AMAZING POST. I had no idea.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> LOL, I just bought a 1.8 Liter jar.  For us 890 ml is the baby jar.



It looks big in the picture they put on the coupon!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got my Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today. it says if I shop at 3 or more Partners using offers in the booklet I will get 50 bonus AM. But all my coupons are for Sobeys/Foodland, and 3 are online shops. Indigo, Microsoft & UnderArmour. It's a little weird and I suspect I won't be getting those 50AM. Oh well! There are some deals I can use. Though I don't know that I would ever buy 890 ml of Helmann's Mayo... that is one big container!



Hi Hon
I got my booklet in the mail today too. I don't shop online so I won't be able to get the 50 bonus airmiles,, but like you I will be able to use a few of the Sobeys/Foodland coupons.
I must admit I was hoping for a few Metro coupons but alas nothing.
Hugs Mel


----------



## elaine amj

So I went to Rexall today. Amazingly, they had Lindt choc bars on sale for $2.49 plus an extra $2 off (expires in June)! We have lots of yummy chocolates now yay 

Anyway, we spent $50 (all stuff on good sales I would have been happy to buy regardless) and used the following coupons:
- Load & Go: spend $50, get 100AM
- Printed coupon posted here (thanks!!): spend $40, get 60AM
- survey coupon posted here (Thx x 2!): spend $25, get $5 off (and this didn't subtract from my $50 spend plus was after taxes!)
- MM coupon: spend $25, get 15 AM

Total AM: 177 + $5 off!

The only miss was I didn't get the receipt coupon for spend $25, get 50AM that @DilEmma brought up. Now I'll know for next time 

The cashier totally didn't think we could stack everything and when I told her to prioritize the MM coupon she was very confused. I explained that I was working on the big MM bonus but I think she still thought I was crazy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got my booklet as well.

My coupons are: 

Spend $100 at Sobeys, get 30 miles (plus, the use-4, get 25 miles individual offers)
Spend $50 at Lawtons, get 50 miles,
Spend $250 at Kent on Garden/patio, get 50 miles
Buy 20L or more at Irving. 

No problem using those (except Kent). Here's what I want to know...since my MM Lawtons offer is accumulative (spend $95, get 95), can I  stack my Bundle offer for Lawtons so that the $50 goes towards my MM total?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is posted

Get 50 airmiles when you purchase a 50 Gift Card
GAP./Old Navy /Banana Republic /Sears,/Ultimate Dining Card.
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-11-to-17/all
May 11-17 2017
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

The Ultimate dining card is a good one for me as I enjoy going to Swiss Chalet once in awhile.
And it is Mothers Day soon--have to print this flyer out and tape it to my sons computer screens.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Special Rexall coupon for Thursday!!!! Spend $50 get 110 AM


http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/May11/AM110Coupon_05112017_ON-MB.pdf


----------



## hdrolfe

That Ultimate card looks like a good deal. I wish i had more money to spend this week! But we are going to Swiss Chalet for Mother's Day (so I don't have to cook), so I'll get one at least. I would like to get another one for my mom since her birthday is today. 

Home with a sick kiddo today, trying not to shop online since I'm bored  But I guess I could and use the last MegaMiles coupon I need to use...


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> The Ultimate dining card is a good one for me as I enjoy going to Swiss Chalet once in awhile.
> And it is Mothers Day soon--have to print this flyer out and tape it to my sons computer screens.
> Hugs Mel





hdrolfe said:


> That Ultimate card looks like a good deal. I wish i had more money to spend this week! But we are going to Swiss Chalet for Mother's Day (so I don't have to cook), so I'll get one at least. I would like to get another one for my mom since her birthday is today.
> 
> Home with a sick kiddo today, trying not to shop online since I'm bored  But I guess I could and use the last MegaMiles coupon I need to use...


*This is great news! We love to eat out occasionally and even if we actually bought the gift cards ourselves it still feels like a bonus! HOWEVER in this house the gift card would look like this *
* I HATE poultry *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is great news! We love to eat out occasionally and even if we actually bought the gift cards ourselves it still feels like a bonus! HOWEVER in this house the gift card would look like this *
> *View attachment 236483 I HATE poultry *



We do go to Kelsey's sometimes too  and my kiddo likes the ribs at Swiss Chalet  I just like it's basically the same price as fast food for the two of us but I get to sit and be waited on


----------



## Donald - my hero

***** Heads up on those Gift Cards, do NOT get sucked into the possibility of double-dipping with the Sears gift cards like i did when they were a bonus item at Rexall the week before Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Sears has switched their on-line ordering to a server out of the states and now it is awful to use AND they no longer accept gift cards as payment. I had planned on ordering a bunch of stuff on-line for gifts so i could snag extra Airmiles ... yeah, bad planning!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer is horrible. That is all I can say on that.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> ***** Heads up on those Gift Cards, do NOT get sucked into the possibility of double-dipping with the Sears gift cards like i did when they were a bonus item at Rexall the week before Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Sears has switched their on-line ordering to a server out of the states and now it is awful to use AND they no longer accept gift cards as payment. I had planned on ordering a bunch of stuff on-line for gifts so i could snag extra Airmiles ... yeah, bad planning!*



Thank you for mentioning this, I am strongly considering the Sears gc, I'm ok with instore so may still get it but this is good to know.  I guess Sears is joining the no gc list of online purchasing.  Lowes, Staples, Marks don't allow gcs either.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Special Rexall coupon for Thursday!!!! Spend $50 get 110 AM
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/May11/AM110Coupon_05112017_ON-MB.pdf



Make my day!  Thank you for posting. I was concerned that Rexall was shortening their weekday coupon offers.  I'm in for this one!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer is posted
> 
> Get 50 airmiles when you purchase a 50 Gift Card
> GAP./Old Navy /Banana Republic /Sears,/Ultimate Dining Card.
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-11-to-17/all
> May 11-17 2017
> Hugs Mel



Other than the gc offer, I think I counted 6 airmiles offers in the flyer??? Oh, and a toaster deal.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> The only miss was I didn't get the receipt coupon for spend $25, get 50AM that @DilEmma brought up. Now I'll know for next time



The weekend Rexall receipt coupon is area specific or at least used to be, you may or may not get it.  Always worth a try though, I tried many stores before I gave up.  Stacking coupons will depend on your store but sounds like you found one that will let you, nice shop!


----------



## damo

Without Rexall, I would have so few air miles.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm in Toronto for work rn and there is a Rexall in the building I'm in!! Definately trying out some stacking there and getting one of my MM bonuses!


----------



## elaine amj

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer is posted
> 
> Get 50 airmiles when you purchase a 50 Gift Card
> GAP./Old Navy /Banana Republic /Sears,/Ultimate Dining Card.
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-11-to-17/all
> May 11-17 2017
> Hugs Mel



We eyed this one - but just picked up a $50 Keg GC for a bonus of 70 AM from Sobeys and still debating picking one more up. Happy to eat at the Keg instead of Swiss Chalet


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> That Ultimate card looks like a good deal. I wish i had more money to spend this week! But we are going to Swiss Chalet for Mother's Day (so I don't have to cook), so I'll get one at least. I would like to get another one for my mom since her birthday is today.
> 
> Home with a sick kiddo today, trying not to shop online since I'm bored  But I guess I could and use the last MegaMiles coupon I need to use...


Thinking that I might pick up one of those. I had an email from CARP that has a 2 meals/1 appetizer/2 drinks for $25. Sounds like a plan for DH and I.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I like that I can use the Swiss Chalet GC online and get it delivered to my door, so easy!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We were just at Sobey's using our booklet coupons. (Got Sobey's and 3 online stores so won't be getting the 50 bonus miles though). Anyway we used a bunch of coupons but only two of them worked. I was stopped looking at the bill when one of the cashiers comes up to me and asks 'the coupons didn't post? Come with me we just got a memo about it". So she went through the bill and the coupons and gave us back the money that we were owed since two of the coupons were percentages off and then she gave us the miles that were missed plus the 25 miles for using 4 coupons in one transaction. So my advice is to check carefully your bill before you leave the store and go to customer service if something doesn't work. Or if you shop there often they will come to you to fix the problem.  Really can't complain about the customer service that we get at the Sobey's we shop at. 

We also noticed that if you buy 3 cans of St. Huberts soup you get 25 airmiles. The soup is $2.49/can. Also the buy 10 get 150 airmiles seems to be for more than just cereal although the cereal is the cheapest. We saw pillsbury grands as part of the promotion as well as yoghurt. 

Might have to shop at Metro next week to get an ultimate dining card as we like Swiss Chalet every once in a while.


----------



## hdrolfe

My flyers came but no Sobeys! The Rexall deal is "spend $50 get 100 AM" for 3 days (Fri to Sun). I haven't looked through the rest but imagine you could get a few AM between that, and whatever other deals there are.


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys Ontario...30AM when you buy a $100 Visa or MC. 20AM when you spend $12 on Hallmark cards.
Then 150AM when you buy 10 items fromm General Mills cereals, Pizza Pops Liberte, Nature Valley, fibre1 bars.
Funny the cereal is 3.99, but going today they are 2.99, and still get the 150.
10AM wyb 2 bear paws or wagon wheels - 1.99each so not too bad
Good luck all


----------



## elaine amj

Debbie said:


> Thinking that I might pick up one of those. I had an email from CARP that has a 2 meals/1 appetizer/2 drinks for $25. Sounds like a plan for DH and I.



What restaurant is CARP? Sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Sobeys Ontario...30AM when you buy a $100 Visa or MC. 20AM when you spend $12 on Hallmark cards.
> Then 150AM when you buy 10 items fromm General Mills cereals, Pizza Pops Liberte, Nature Valley, fibre1 bars.
> Funny the cereal is 3.99, but going today they are 2.99, and still get the 150.
> 10AM wyb 2 bear paws or wagon wheels - 1.99each so not too bad
> Good luck all



It is weird that the buy 10 items is in the the Safeway flyer out west but not in the Sobey's flyer here.  I didn't see it on the shelf when I bought Cheerios earlier this week.


----------



## bababear_50

elaine amj said:


> What restaurant is CARP? Sounds like a decent deal.


I think it may be CARA (CARA Foods)?? Just guessing here.
https://www.cara.com/brands.php


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> It is weird that the buy 10 items is in the the Safeway flyer out west but not in the Sobey's flyer here.  I didn't see it on the shelf when I bought Cheerios earlier this week.



I hope it's in this weeks Sobeys flyer as I think I could use it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Its in the ontario sobeys this week coming. It also happened to be on the shelves at our local one for some reason this week.


----------



## Debbie

elaine amj said:


> What restaurant is CARP? Sounds like a decent deal.


 CARP is the Canadian Association of Retired Persons. You can join at 50. Aside from discounts on food, hotels, travel etc, you get the Zoomer magazine, too. Politically, CARP addresses issues for seniors.  Oops! and the meal deal is for Swiss Chalet-2 quarter chickens, 1 shareable appetizer and beverages.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Sobey's using our booklet coupons. (Got Sobey's and 3 online stores so won't be getting the 50 bonus miles though). Anyway we used a bunch of coupons but only two of them worked. I was stopped looking at the bill when one of the cashiers comes up to me and asks 'the coupons didn't post? Come with me we just got a memo about it". So she went through the bill and the coupons and gave us back the money that we were owed since two of the coupons were percentages off and then she gave us the miles that were missed plus the 25 miles for using 4 coupons in one transaction. So my advice is to check carefully your bill before you leave the store and go to customer service if something doesn't work. Or if you shop there often they will come to you to fix the problem.  Really can't complain about the customer service that we get at the Sobey's we shop at.



I always have to get Sobeys to manually add the 25 miles when you use the 4 coupons offer.  And they always have to add the spend $xxx, get xx miles as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> CARP is the Canadian Association of Retired Persons. You can join at 50. Aside from discounts on food, hotels, travel etc, you get the Zoomer magazine, too. Politically, CARP addresses issues for seniors.  Oops! and the meal deal is for Swiss Chalet-2 quarter chickens, 1 shareable appetizer and beverages.


Thanks for sharing this,I had no idea they had discounts on things,
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer link
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-12-to-18/all
I'm good for the buy 10 items get 150 airmiles 
Hugs Mel
yogurt x1
pizza pops x3
Granola bars x3
Cheerios x2
Pillsbury ready to bake x1


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-12-to-18/all
same buy 10 items listed and get 150 airmiles
same Visa /mastercard deal///buy 100.00 card get 30 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland Flyer
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-12-to-18/all
> same buy 10 items listed and get 150 airmiles
> same Visa /mastercard deal///buy 100.00 card get 30 airmiles
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for posting Mel

This has probably been asked before but refresh my tired mind please...can I stack this buy 10 get 150 AM with my Mega Miles coupon at Foodland?


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Thanks for posting Mel
> 
> This has probably been asked before but refresh my tired mind please...can I stack this buy 10 get 150 AM with my Mega Miles coupon at Foodland?



Hi Hon
I was able to stack the Mega Miles Foodland spend $60.00 get 20 bonus airmiles and other airmiles deals last weekend so i think you can.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I was able to stack the Mega Miles Foodland spend $60.00 get 20 bonus airmiles and other airmiles deals last weekend so i think you can.
> Hugs Mel



Excellent-thanks!


----------



## damo

Anyone have trouble with the 110 AM coupon from Rexall today? It showed on the register but did not show any points.  Manager said they would give me the points if it didn't show up on my account.


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Special Rexall coupon for Thursday!!!! Spend $50 get 110 AM
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/May11/AM110Coupon_05112017_ON-MB.pdf




Thanks for the coupon!  I messed up my back yesterday, so I'm on my way to Rexall to see what they have that might help!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall's Flyer is up on their site. This weekend's deal is spend $50.00 get 100 AM so if you don't make it out today you'll only be missing out on 10 AM. Quick scan and the offers that stood out for me are:*
*Spend $15.00 on Hallmark products get 30 AM --- noticed last trip that they had a great deal that included a bag, tissue & a card that i'm thinking would be nice to have on hand*
*Buy any 2 sunscreen products and get entered into a draw for 5,000, 10,000 or 15,000 AM currently most on sale and buy 2 of their brand get 10 AM*
*A bunch of their snack items are on sale and have bonus miles -- i got addicted to the chocolate covered nuggetty things during the STB promotion *
*Rexall flyer May 12th - 18th *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just opened an e-mail with coupons for Metro (not my regular weekly ones) and it includes one for use 95 Cash miles get 10 AM, eventually i'll chip away at all of those STB miles!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Another e-mail with yet another offer .. this one can lead to multiple levels of double dipping!*
**
*Cash in some miles and get some bonus miles .... turn around and use to e-gift card thru the Airmiles shop and earn extra miles AND it will count towards your MM coupon total of $150.00  *

*Terms and Conditions
* Offer valid until May 21, 2017. Valid only for use of AIR MILES Cash Miles towards a Hudson’s Bay eGift Card. Get 10 Miles when you get a $10 eGift Card, OR get 20 Miles when you get a $20 eGift Card, OR get 50 Miles when you get a $50 eGift Card. The eligible 10, 20 or 50 Bonus Miles will be awarded to your Collector Account within 30 days of using your Cash Miles to get a Hudson’s Bay eGift Card. Limit of one offer per AIR MILES Collector Account, and valid for one transaction only.*

Much better than last time they had this offer -- i had to wait 120 days to be able to chase it down! 

*


----------



## NorthernGrl

Cashed in today for anther 5 day MYW pass.  
I'm assuming that will be it for me at the Cdn discount price.  I just can't afford to buy any right now, and since my balance is down to just over 100 miles, it's doubtful that I'll get to the 2950 again before the 20th! lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Sobey's using our booklet coupons. (Got Sobey's and 3 online stores so won't be getting the 50 bonus miles though). Anyway we used a bunch of coupons but only two of them worked. I was stopped looking at the bill when one of the cashiers comes up to me and asks 'the coupons didn't post? Come with me we just got a memo about it". So she went through the bill and the coupons and gave us back the money that we were owed since two of the coupons were percentages off and then she gave us the miles that were missed plus the 25 miles for using 4 coupons in one transaction. So my advice is to check carefully your bill before you leave the store and go to customer service if something doesn't work. Or if you shop there often they will come to you to fix the problem.  Really can't complain about the customer service that we get at the Sobey's we shop at.
> 
> We also noticed that if you buy 3 cans of St. Huberts soup you get 25 airmiles. The soup is $2.49/can. Also the buy 10 get 150 airmiles seems to be for more than just cereal although the cereal is the cheapest. We saw pillsbury grands as part of the promotion as well as yoghurt.
> 
> Might have to shop at Metro next week to get an ultimate dining card as we like Swiss Chalet every once in a while.



My Sobeys wouldn't add the missing miles last time but they have in the past.  They say it's an airmiles problem


cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Sobey's using our booklet coupons. (Got Sobey's and 3 online stores so won't be getting the 50 bonus miles though). Anyway we used a bunch of coupons but only two of them worked. I was stopped looking at the bill when one of the cashiers comes up to me and asks 'the coupons didn't post? Come with me we just got a memo about it". So she went through the bill and the coupons and gave us back the money that we were owed since two of the coupons were percentages off and then she gave us the miles that were missed plus the 25 miles for using 4 coupons in one transaction. So my advice is to check carefully your bill before you leave the store and go to customer service if something doesn't work. Or if you shop there often they will come to you to fix the problem.  Really can't complain about the customer service that we get at the Sobey's we shop at.
> 
> We also noticed that if you buy 3 cans of St. Huberts soup you get 25 airmiles. The soup is $2.49/can. Also the buy 10 get 150 airmiles seems to be for more than just cereal although the cereal is the cheapest. We saw pillsbury grands as part of the promotion as well as yoghurt.
> 
> Might have to shop at Metro next week to get an ultimate dining card as we like Swiss Chalet every once in a while.



Your store was a little kinder than the one I went to.  1 out of 4 coupons worked, they gave me the missing points, they also "got the memo" but wouldn't honour the 50% off frozen broccoli so I'm out $1.50.  But I spent $60 and came home with 227am and a $10 gc so I'm happy.  

Btw, the store had a sign up for the Fibre One bars, b10 get 150am expiring 6/1.  So it must be part of the monthly am promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did my Rexall hunting eerrr shop, yeah right SHOPPING trip this evening and it was an interesting adventure! The new flyer starts tomorrow and they had already gone around the store and pulled the sale signs down so i needed to find a flyer and compare items and cross my fingers that the items i was planning on getting still had bonus offers. *

*Spent $80.59 so I could meet my loadngo offer -- the more you spend the higher it gets -- and i think that's the closest I've come yet!*
*Successfully used:*
*One day coupon --110 AM*
*MM coupon -- 15 AM*
*Numerous on shelf bonuses --11 AM*
*LoadnGo -- Spend $80.00 get 100 AM*
* 100 Benadryl get 20 AM*
*Spend $10 on oral care get 5 AM (there's a mouthwash i need that was on SALE for $15)*

*Total miles snagged --- 265 not bad!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Anyone have trouble with the 110 AM coupon from Rexall today? It showed on the register but did not show any points.  Manager said they would give me the points if it didn't show up on my account.



Shopped tonight and mine is listed on the receipt and the total is correct.  I'll see what happens tomorrow at 9am when they usually post.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just opened an e-mail with coupons for Metro (not my regular weekly ones) and it includes one for use 95 Cash miles get 10 AM, eventually i'll chip away at all of those STB miles!*



I got this too, pretty happy about it: 
10am wus $20
7am wus $5 fresh vegetables (I think it worked on fruit last time if I recall correctly, I didn't read it correctly lol)
10am when you use 95 cash miles


----------



## elaine amj

How long does it typically take Foodland to post AM? I know I got the miles on my receipt - but have had zero miles from the shopping trip (on Sunday) show up yet. I changed from Cash to Dream Miles on Sunday night so curious which it will post under.


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> How long does it typically take Foodland to post AM? I know I got the miles on my receipt - but have had zero miles from the shopping trip (on Sunday) show up yet. I changed from Cash to Dream Miles on Sunday night so curious which it will post under.


*I've had Foodland miles posts withing a week but some of the bonus offers (the Gift card specifically) took closer to a month. When you change your miles from one type to the other it will kick in at 3 am that night. So in your case your Foodland miles will post as Cash miles -- they will post according to what you had it set at the time of purchase NOT when it finally shows on your account. If you look at your transaction record you'll notice that the date is the day you shopped.*


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've had Foodland miles posts withing a week but some of the bonus offers (the Gift card specifically) took closer to a month. When you change your miles from one type to the other it will kick in at 3 am that night. So in your case your Foodland miles will post as Cash miles -- they will post according to what you had it set at the time of purchase NOT when it finally shows on your account. If you look at your transaction record you'll notice that the date is the day you shopped.*



Perfect - all very useful information. I never imagined it could take so long to post.


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Perfect - all very useful information. I never imagined it could take so long to post.


*It only took that long the 2 times they had the gift card offer -- buy a $150 card and get 150 AM. All of my "regular" trip posted within a week*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A couple of updates to share with my fellow AM hunters! Just completed an on-line chat with someone who actually knew her stuff and was not only able to answer my questions BUT post some missed miles!*

*Anyone who's having trouble with the coupons you received either thru e-mail or in the mail for Foodland/Sobeys that included several miles bonus as well as % off products, they are aware that many of us are having problems and she credited my account instantly!*

*AND because she was being super helpful I asked about the STB Gold/Onyx tracker:*
*Joyce: Oh wow ! I must ask you about the online chat group you maintain  But thanks again for all your effort in taking advantage of these promotions and making sure the Miles are posted. That's hard work ! And we definitely appreciate your efforts! As for when those Miles will be counted towards the Onyx status .. there was an issue in the Onyx tracker that's being worked on. Rest assured all the Shop the Block bonus Miles will be counted towards your 2018 Onyx status 
Joyce: They're hoping to have it show on the tracker by the end of May 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There are 2 new coupons on-line within the Ontario region:*
*Sobeys/Urban Fresh : Use 95 AM and earn 25 AM Valid May 19th - 21st*

*This will give those of you who didn't get your earning profile switched around in time for last weekend to take advantage!*


----------



## Debbie

I've been using my BMO credit card the past week trying for 25 transactions to count as one MegaMile partner. I've actually been surprised how well it is going, and I am half done. Granted, I broke my David's Tea transaction yesterday into two and DH had an emergency dentist appt on Monday.  Today I get the "we've just upped the limit on your credit card letter."


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Joyce: They're hoping to have it show on the tracker by the end of May*



LOL They have been saying that since February...


----------



## bababear_50

Just got in from Sobeys and I think they need more chairs for we (abilities people) especially near the customer service area when Mel has a complaint about her airmiles and the only available chair is occupied.
Grouchy girl I am today.
So I picked up 10 boxes of the Nature Valley trail mix granola bars--surprised as they were on sale 1.66 each.= 16.60 = 150 airmiles.posted to my bill.
I also picked up 
1 yogurt
6 boxes pizza pops 
2 boxes of apple cinnamon cheerios
1 nature valley breakfast squares (cinnamon).
These would not post so they had to do it manually which took forever at the customer service desk but I was not leaving without them. Manually added 150 airmiles.
Just as I'm leaving the store I realize my coupon for 5 airmiles on strawberries didn't post grrrrrrrrrrrr so back I go--they said they will post at a later date to which I said they better. Now I feel guilty being such a grumpy grump.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## mort1331

*So I picked up 10 boxes of the Nature Valley trail mix granola bars--surprised as they were on sale 1.66 each.= 16.60 = 150 airmiles.posted to my bill.
*
So this is a great score. After converting, these boxes cost you approx. .80cents each. Very nice, and they are good too.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are 2 new coupons on-line within the Ontario region:*
> *Sobeys/Urban Fresh : Use 95 AM and earn 25 AM Valid May 19th - 21st*
> 
> *This will give those of you who didn't get your earning profile switched around in time for last weekend to take advantage!*



Does this count for Mega Miles? I was hoping something like this would pop up! That's why I gambled and switched my earning to cash miles for a day before I switched back to dream miles.

Now I'm even more impatiently waiting for the miles I earned on Sunday at Foodland to post. They *should* post as cash miles.

With this, I will easily be able to complete all 5 offers! No need to buy a $20 bottle of wine for cooking lol!


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Does this count for Mega Miles? I was hoping something like this would pop up! That's why I gambled and switched my earning to cash miles for a day before I switched back to dream miles.
> 
> Now I'm even more impatiently waiting for the miles I earned on Sunday at Foodland to post. They *should* post as cash miles.
> 
> With this, I will easily be able to complete all 5 offers! No need to buy a $20 bottle of wine for cooking lol!


*YES, it popped up this morning on the Mega Miles site. So long as you haven't used another coupon at Sobeys (i don't think there were any others?) it will count*


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> *So I picked up 10 boxes of the Nature Valley trail mix granola bars--surprised as they were on sale 1.66 each.= 16.60 = 150 airmiles.posted to my bill.
> *
> So this is a great score. After converting, these boxes cost you approx. .80cents each. Very nice, and they are good too.




Hmmmm maybe I should show what a kind and caring aunt I am and take a few(10) boxes over to my sister's place. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

mort1331 said:


> *So I picked up 10 boxes of the Nature Valley trail mix granola bars--surprised as they were on sale 1.66 each.= 16.60 = 150 airmiles.posted to my bill.*
> 
> So this is a great score. After converting, these boxes cost you approx. .80cents each. Very nice, and they are good too.



I was at Sobey's and I was not sure these would qualify, as the flyer said they were $2.49 . The store I was at  had a selection of the $2.49 ones and then the ones on sale for 1.66, anyone else have luck with getting the 150 AM points with the 1.66 ones?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are 2 new coupons on-line within the Ontario region:*
> *Sobeys/Urban Fresh : Use 95 AM and earn 25 AM Valid May 19th - 21st*
> 
> *This will give those of you who didn't get your earning profile switched around in time for last weekend to take advantage!*



I should switch to cash miles today and take advantage of the Rexall offer on Sunday. Hopefully I can get that outstanding MM done! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> I was at Sobey's and I was not sure these would qualify, as the flyer said they were $2.49 . The store I was at  had a selection of the $2.49 ones and then the ones on sale for 1.66, anyone else have luck with getting the 150 AM points with the 1.66 ones?



Hi hon
I am in Mississauga 
The type I got were listed 3 for $5.00 but when rung up each listed $1.66 each. The flyer has them listed for 2.49 each.
The types I got were sweet and salty Almond, Dark chocolate and raisin and peanuts,peanut butter and nuts.
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

For mkmommy and others
Update: Nature Valley granola bars.
I just went back to my local Sobeys and bought another 10 boxes of granola bars.
I looked for some more expensive ones and could not find any as they all seem to be tagged at 3 for $5.00.
The 150 airmiles did not appear on my bill,, but a manager came over and credited me 150 airmiles. So I am thinking they have a cross over problem with mixing a Sale with an Airmiles promotion? Hopefully someone else is able to give it a try and post.
So far this has been a good buy for me as we actually like these types of granola bars.
I did donate 3 boxes of the "school peanut free ones" to the food drive bin.
450 airmiles from granola bars-yeah!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Update: just swung by Shell to pick up some Red Bull & a safeway GC - the clerk told me it's no longer 7x on GCs apparently "they just changed it". Hmmm my receipt showed the 7x but only for the RB.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer is posted
> 
> Get 50 airmiles when you purchase a 50 Gift Card
> GAP./Old Navy /Banana Republic /Sears,/Ultimate Dining Card.
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-11-to-17/all
> May 11-17 2017
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel for posting this deal....I picked up 4 gift cards as I have a Swiss Chalet right next to my office and we go at least once a week...another 200 miles closer to Disneyland!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! Only spent $50 at Lawton's and completed my MM offer there for 95 miles, plus I was able to stack my BYO for another 50 miles and apparently there were in-store miles offers, so in total I earned 197 miles for $50...I'll take that any day


----------



## bgula

kristabelle13 said:


> Update: just swung by Shell to pick up some Red Bull & a safeway GC - the clerk told me it's no longer 7x on GCs apparently "they just changed it". Hmmm my receipt showed the 7x but only for the RB.



Checked the airmiles site and it is still listed as being available until June 4.  Can't see why they'd suddenly stop it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> Update: just swung by Shell to pick up some Red Bull & a safeway GC - the clerk told me it's no longer 7x on GCs apparently "they just changed it". Hmmm my receipt showed the 7x but only for the RB.





bgula said:


> Checked the airmiles site and it is still listed as being available until June 4.  Can't see why they'd suddenly stop it.



I bought a $50 gc at Shell, 2:03pm Eastern time (Ontario) and got the 7x points.  I didn't anticipate them ending this early, I certainly would have bought more.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Just went to our Sobey's and got 10 boxes of the nature valley granola bars @ 1.66 each. The airmiles didn't post automatically but we went to customer service and they added the 150 miles without a problem. Thanks for posting this deal. 

A few people have said that Foodland is expensive and I tend to agree. We tend to visit Foodland Sunday mornings when they mark their meat down 50%. There isn't always meat that we need but we have lucked out most weeks that we go with some steak and some hamburg.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Forgot - we talked to the cashier that helped us add the coupons and gave us the % back on the coupons that had that. She said that part of the problem appears to be that according to airmiles the coupons aren't supposed to start til May 12th although that is not anywhere on the coupons themselves. Only the expiry date is on the coupon. She said that they were honouring them though for people who ask because how is anyone supposed to know that they aren't to be used til May 12th where that is not indicated.


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> I bought a $50 gc at Shell, 2:03pm Eastern time (Ontario) and got the 7x points.  I didn't anticipate them ending this early, I certainly would have bought more.


I haven't had any posted over the last two weeks and only one receipt had them on there. At 9:30am PST I bought $100 worth. And then at 4:30PST is when they said no - I bought a $50 safeway one anyway (I'll use it).


----------



## DilEmma

Days In the Sun said:


> I bought a $50 gc at Shell, 2:03pm Eastern time (Ontario) and got the 7x points.  I didn't anticipate them ending this early, I certainly would have bought more.


I just bought gift cards at Shell (Ontario) and got the 7x points as well.


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> For mkmommy and others
> Update: Nature Valley granola bars.
> I just went back to my local Sobeys and bought another 10 boxes of granola bars.
> I looked for some more expensive ones and could not find any as they all seem to be tagged at 3 for $5.00.
> The 150 airmiles did not appear on my bill,, but a manager came over and credited me 150 airmiles. So I am thinking they have a cross over problem with mixing a Sale with an Airmiles promotion? Hopefully someone else is able to give it a try and post.
> So far this has been a good buy for me as we actually like these types of granola bars.
> I did donate 3 boxes of the "school peanut free ones" to the food drive bin.
> 450 airmiles from granola bars-yeah!
> Hugs Mel


They have the $2.49 boxes at my Sobeys in Ottawa. I purchased ten of the 3/$5 and had to go to customer service. She gave the 150 bonus miles to me 'just this one time' and told me it was supposed to only be for the $2.49 varieties. It really always pays to jump on these things early before they work out the details. I should have went through a few times yesterday.


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> They have the $2.49 boxes at my Sobeys in Ottawa. I purchased ten of the 3/$5 and had to go to customer service. She gave the 150 bonus miles to me 'just this one time' and told me it was supposed to only be for the $2.49 varieties. It really always pays to jump on these things early before they work out the details. I should have went through a few times yesterday.



Hi Hon
Good to know ,thank-you for sharing. I am thankful I was able to get what I could.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Mother's Day
"So mom what would you like for Mother's Day"!
Me: One shopping trip to Rexall "alone" no limits on my spending!
Hugs everyone
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## marcyleecorgan

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

I am a little gleeful - we just had our first AM-specific shopping trip this weekend!  And actually earned some points!  FINALLY the silly Safeway flyer with the Frequent Purchase coupons came...  so we were able to use the "spend $130 on groceries, get 50 bonus miles" coupon.  And there were a bunch of random items in-store that were "buy 2, get bonus AM" so in the cart they went...  Then DH looked at what I had bought, realized I forgot some things, and went back again... so we managed to get 176 AM out of the day.  YAY!  

I don't think there's going to be anything in the MegaMiles flyer for us, there is nothing my DH hates more than crazy couponers and the people who drive all over town to "get a deal", only to empty the store shelves.  I have actually had the conversation with him about not driving across the city to a store because the item's on sale.  He's like, "time is money, being on the road is a liability, you're burning fuel... do the real math and realize that saving $10 is not worth spending two hours to do so!"


----------



## elaine amj

Experts -can u check my math? 

1. Go to Shell to buy Foodland GCs for 7x the air miles (70 AM for every $100 GC)
2. Use Scotiabank Amex to pay for the GC with 4% back in travel for gas, groceries, dining, entertainment. ($4 in travel for $100 spend)
3. Go to Foodland to buy 40 boxes of $2.50/box Nature Valley granola bars - buy 10 boxes, get 150 AM. (600 AM for $100 spend)
4. Use Mega Miles coupon (60 AM for a$100 spend)
Total: 730 AM - $77 worth of cashback Air Miles or Dream Miles for my Disney ticket for $100 spend + $4 in travel for a grand total of $81 back for a $100 spend.

Is my math right?


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> Experts -can u check my math?
> 
> 1. Go to Shell to buy Foodland GCs for 7x the air miles (70 AM for every $100 GC)
> 2. Use Scotiabank Amex to pay for the GC with 4% back in travel for gas, groceries, dining, entertainment. ($4 in travel for $100 spend)
> 3. Go to Foodland to buy 40 boxes of $2.50/box Nature Valley granola bars - buy 10 boxes, get 150 AM. (600 AM for $100 spend)
> 4. Use Mega Miles coupon (60 AM for a$100 spend)
> Total: 730 AM - $77 worth of cashback Air Miles or Dream Miles for my Disney ticket for $100 spend + $4 in travel for a grand total of $81 back for a $100 spend.
> 
> Is my math right?




Somebody a few posts ago said the Shell gift card deal wasn't on anymore.  You might want to check that first.


----------



## elaine amj

damo said:


> Somebody a few posts ago said the Shell gift card deal wasn't on anymore.  You might want to check that first.



Thanks! Will give it a shot. It worked for us last Saturday and we got the 7x AM.


----------



## NorthernGrl

I picked up 9 of the 3/$5 granola bars and 1 of the $2.45 bars at the Sobeys nearest my Mom's house.  Of course the AM didn't post.  
The supervisor said that they were "backloaded" and would credit within a month.  I don't believe them, but she was adamant that they were NOT allowed to credit the miles.  
I love my "local" Sobeys and Foodland.  Both of them are always so apologetic when the miles don't credit and use their "make it right" card to credit them right away.


----------



## damo

NorthernGrl said:


> I picked up 9 of the 3/$5 granola bars and 1 of the $2.45 bars at the Sobeys nearest my Mom's house.  Of course the AM didn't post.
> The supervisor said that they were "backloaded" and would credit within a month.  I don't believe them, but she was adamant that they were NOT allowed to credit the miles.
> I love my "local" Sobeys and Foodland.  Both of them are always so apologetic when the miles don't credit and use their "make it right" card to credit them right away.



I don't believe them either.  Those things always post right away if they are going to post at all.


----------



## AngelDisney

Waiting for Rexall cash miles to post then will use the MM Sobey's coupon on Friday. This will be my last MM coupon to use. I wonder whether I should go one more round to Rexall and use the load to go coupon tomorrow. Then use another MM coupon at Sobey Urban Fresh just in case. Am I worried too much?


----------



## DilEmma

elaine amj said:


> Experts -can u check my math?
> 
> 1. Go to Shell to buy Foodland GCs for 7x the air miles (70 AM for every $100 GC)
> 2. Use Scotiabank Amex to pay for the GC with 4% back in travel for gas, groceries, dining, entertainment. ($4 in travel for $100 spend)
> 3. Go to Foodland to buy 40 boxes of $2.50/box Nature Valley granola bars - buy 10 boxes, get 150 AM. (600 AM for $100 spend)
> 4. Use Mega Miles coupon (60 AM for a$100 spend)
> Total: 730 AM - $77 worth of cashback Air Miles or Dream Miles for my Disney ticket for $100 spend + $4 in travel for a grand total of $81 back for a $100 spend.
> 
> Is my math right?


Your math looks good to me. Great stacking! Though that's a lot of granola bars, lol.
I bought gift cards at Shell yesterday and today. Both days the 7x worked.


----------



## elaine amj

DilEmma said:


> Your math looks good to me. Great stacking! Though that's a lot of granola bars, lol.
> I bought gift cards at Shell yesterday and today. Both days the 7x worked.


That's awesome. Still thinking about it. My DH pointed out that $2.50 is not the absolute best price for those granola bars. And that it would be too much to eat. If we did it - we would likely do it to donate to our local food banks.


----------



## momtoARQ

Thank goodness for this thread!  If I hadn't read this, I wouldn't have known to check my receipt to make sure the Sobey's granola bars offer went through.  It didn't show up at all and I bought 30 boxes of granola bars/pizza pops/cereal. They credited me at the courtesy desk. 

Also, I bought $200 worth of gift cards at Shell today (2 different transactions) and their system wasn't working.  The clerk said the gift cards were part of the 7X deal. The receipt said the airmiles would be credited but it was unable to show the airmiles on the receipt at that time. Has anyone had this happen?  I'm REALLY hoping they go through and I get 7X the airmiles.


----------



## AngelDisney

momtoARQ said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!  If I hadn't read this, I wouldn't have known to check my receipt to make sure the Sobey's granola bars offer went through.  It didn't show up at all and I bought 30 boxes of granola bars/pizza pops/cereal. They credited me at the courtesy desk.
> 
> Also, I bought $200 worth of gift cards at Shell today (2 different transactions) and their system wasn't working.  The clerk said the gift cards were part of the 7X deal. The receipt said the airmiles would be credited but it was unable to show the airmiles on the receipt at that time. Has anyone had this happen?  I'm REALLY hoping they go through and I get 7X the airmiles.



It happened to me once with the Costa Coffee. The system was suddenly down and it was later posted as 10 AM instead of 50 AM. I had to contact AM via live chat to get that fixed. You should check to make sure the correct amount of AM is posted.


----------



## momtoARQ

AngelDisney said:


> It happened to me once with the Costa Coffee. The system was suddenly down and it was later posted as 10 AM instead of 50 AM. I had to contact AM via live chat to get that fixed. You should check to make sure the correct amount of AM is posted.



Did you have to wait 120 days?


----------



## AngelDisney

momtoARQ said:


> Did you have to wait 120 days?



She was first trying to make me wait, but I told her that it's an obvious mistake and requested nicely to have it fixed right away. The lady was kind enough to do that for me.


----------



## tinkerone

https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1

400 Airmiles but only for the first 50,000 to register.  Its American Express.  If I'm reading this right it does not have to be gas so maybe gift cards??


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1
> 
> 400 Airmiles but only for the first 50,000 to register.  Its American Express.  If I'm reading this right it does not have to be gas so maybe gift cards??


Hurry less than 5000 spots now,,,
good luck

Edit, no coffee this am, there is 49982 spots left, that is a little more than 5000. Whoops


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1
> 
> 400 Airmiles but only for the first 50,000 to register.  Its American Express.  If I'm reading this right it does not have to be gas so maybe gift cards??



Thank you! I was able to get a spot.


----------



## bgula

isabellea said:


> Thank you! I was able to get a spot.



Me too.  Reading the details, just wondering what "stand-alone" means?  One of the Shell stations I use is also a Mac's milk location and has good gift cards.  If the gift cards count, I could load up at the beginning of June with the 7X promo and qualify for the Amex offer at the same time.


----------



## mab2012

bgula said:


> Me too.  Reading the details, just wondering what "stand-alone" means?  One of the Shell stations I use is also a Mac's milk location and has good gift cards.  If the gift cards count, I could load up at the beginning of June with the 7X promo and qualify for the Amex offer at the same time.



My take (but I'm just guessing, so take it for what it's worth), is that "standalone" is meant to exclude places like Costco that run a gas bar as part of their larger business.  Of course you can't use Amex at Costco anyway, so maybe that's moot.  Canadian Tire?  They say: "_Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they sell_".  I've never used a credit card that gives "4% back on gas, 3% on restaurants, and 2% on space suits for intergalactic travel", but I think that's what they're getting at here.  If one of those targeted reward cards would work on gift cards at Shell, then presumably this would too.  Most likely you'll be okay.

If anyone *has* one of those multi-discount reward cards and can confirm that gift card purchases at Shell qualify as "gas" purchases, I'd really like to know the answer too.


----------



## mernin

I managed to get 5 of the partners and just waiting for National to post theirs.  I should get the BMO one as well as my back up.  Too bad I won't get the bonus posted in time for the canadian deal as this would get me enough to get our 4th 5 day ticket.  Oh well!!  Still managed to get a bunch of bonus airmails out of the deal!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Hurry less than 5000 spots now,,,
> good luck
> 
> Edit, no coffee this am, there is 49982 spots left, that is a little more than 5000. Whoops





bgula said:


> Me too.  Reading the details, just wondering what "stand-alone" means?  One of the Shell stations I use is also a Mac's milk location and has good gift cards.  If the gift cards count, I could load up at the beginning of June with the 7X promo and qualify for the Amex offer at the same time.





mab2012 said:


> My take (but I'm just guessing, so take it for what it's worth), is that "standalone" is meant to exclude places like Costco that run a gas bar as part of their larger business.  Of course you can't use Amex at Costco anyway, so maybe that's moot.  Canadian Tire?  They say: "_Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they sell_".  I've never used a credit card that gives "4% back on gas, 3% on restaurants, and 2% on space suits for intergalactic travel", but I think that's what they're getting at here.  If one of those targeted reward cards would work on gift cards at Shell, then presumably this would too.  Most likely you'll be okay.
> 
> If anyone *has* one of those multi-discount reward cards and can confirm that gift card purchases at Shell qualify as "gas" purchases, I'd really like to know the answer too.



*THANKS! signed up now there are 49968 spots left. I would love to figure out what this means as well ..we might be able to squeeze $200.00 worth of gas into our car over the 2 months but we drive a Fit .. was hard to get the 25 L into it to use the MM Shell coupon even ONCE the poor thing only holds 30 L so it rarely costs us $40.00!!!*

*I'm really disappointed that i won't get miles on my space suit though, i was counting on doing that this summer  *
*



*

*Anyone** find a coupon for Rexall today??? Hubby is STILL sick and has managed to pass it to me this time, how generous of him *


----------



## elaine amj

tinkerone said:


> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1
> 
> 400 Airmiles but only for the first 50,000 to register.  Its American Express.  If I'm reading this right it does not have to be gas so maybe gift cards??



THANK YOU. Both my DH and I have old Amex AM cards we never cancelled. We enrolled both. That's like 20% back! And looks like it can be for cumulative purchases over 2 months.


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall coupon for this week


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Rexall coupon for this week


*THANK YOU !! My loadngo offer is spend $40.00 get 60 so i can snag 155 AM when i add the MM to this!*


----------



## DilEmma

I've done these Amex offers a number of times with various Amex cards, though never at Shell specifically. And not with an Amex AirMiles card. And the offers were for a statement credit instead of Air Miles. Amazon, Esso, Tim Horton's and Lowes. 

I'm pretty certain the logistics are the same.

I almost exclusively purchased gift cards with no problem whatsoever. After registering, once you use your card for the required purchase amount you'll get a congratulations email and the statement credit for me posted the following day. I expect you'll have to wait for your statement to cycle to receive the bonus Air Miles.

With regards to the 49,968 spots that are 'only' available, I wouldn't worry about that. Rather there is a deadline that you have to register by.


Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS! signed up now there are 49968 spots left. I would love to figure out what this means as well ..we might be able to squeeze $200.00 worth of gas into our car over the 2 months but we drive a Fit .. was hard to get the 25 L into it to use the MM Shell coupon even ONCE the poor thing only holds 30 L so it rarely costs us $40.00!!!*
> 
> *I'm really disappointed that i won't get miles on my space suit though, i was counting on doing that this summer  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Anyone** find a coupon for Rexall today??? Hubby is STILL sick and has managed to pass it to me this time, how generous of him *


----------



## tinkerone

DilEmma said:


> With regards to the 49,968 spots that are 'only' available, I wouldn't worry about that. Rather there is a deadline that you have to register by.


Absolutely correct that there is a deadline to register by however I would not hold off on doing so as both number of spots AND deadline are factors.  50,000 sounds like a lot however it just started this morning and I would bet once word gets out those spots will go quickly.  Just be mindful.

From their website.....Enrollment period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on May 15, 2017 and ends on May 22, 2017 at 11:59:59 p.m. EST *or* when 50,000 enrollments have been reached.


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> Absolutely correct that there is a deadline to register by however I would not hold off on doing so as both number of spots AND deadline are factors.  50,000 sounds like a lot however it just started this morning and I would bet once word gets out those spots will go quickly.  Just be mindful.
> 
> From their website.....Enrollment period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on May 15, 2017 and ends on May 22, 2017 at 11:59:59 p.m. EST *or* when 50,000 enrollments have been reached.


This is a very short window. The past ones have been much longer with the same capacity and most did not fill up.


----------



## marchingstar

Okay fellow hunters, I have a question! I received the little book of bonuses coupons in the mail last week. It's the special where using coupons at 3 stores means a bonus 50 miles. Like everyone else it has coupons for Safeway and a few airmilesshops options (Indigo, Microsoft, Under Armour). But there's also an offer in the inside cover for Shell that reads: "There's more in store. Get 5 air miles bonus miles when you spend 5$ or more on all eligible convenience store purchases." Underneath it says the offer is exclusive to my card number. So my question: do you think the Shell offer will count towards the "bundle your bonus" special?


----------



## buyerbrad

DilEmma said:


> This is a very short window. The past ones have been much longer with the same capacity and most did not fill up.


Do they want your airmiles or credit card number?


----------



## westcoastminnie

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK YOU !! My loadngo offer is spend $40.00 get 60 so i can snag 155 AM when i add the MM to this!*



Is it generally better to do this kind of deal during the week, rather than the weekend? Yesterday I did the spend $50, get 100 AM at Rexall, but it looks like if I had waited I could have spent $40 and combined my load and go (spend $40, get 60) and the coupon and came out ahead at 120 AM and have spent $10 less. Hmmm...


----------



## Donald - my hero

westcoastminnie said:


> Is it generally better to do this kind of deal during the week, rather than the weekend? Yesterday I did the spend $50, get 100 AM at Rexall, but it looks like if I had waited I could have spent $40 and combined my load and go (spend $40, get 60) and the coupon and came out ahead at 120 AM and have spent $10 less. Hmmm...


*YES... for me it *almost* without fail, is better to wait till during the week when i can combine offers. You can see what your loadngo offer will be on either Friday or Saturday and make the decision at that point. Last week my offer was spend $80 get 100 AM and that is a LOT to spend if we don't need a big ticket item like certain vitamins but usually it is much less than the required weekend spend.*

*The odd time they will have a big bonus event on Sundays called "head-to-toe" that are a slightly better deal if you use those products!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Do they want your airmiles or credit card number?


*They want the name and number on the primary credit card that is connected to your Airmiles account*


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> Okay fellow hunters, I have a question! I received the little book of bonuses coupons in the mail last week. It's the special where using coupons at 3 stores means a bonus 50 miles. Like everyone else it has coupons for Safeway and a few airmilesshops options (Indigo, Microsoft, Under Armour). But there's also an offer in the inside cover for Shell that reads: "There's more in store. Get 5 air miles bonus miles when you spend 5$ or more on all eligible convenience store purchases." Underneath it says the offer is exclusive to my card number. So my question: do you think the Shell offer will count towards the "bundle your bonus" special?



I have the Shell offer too.  It's included my book as well as my little blue book list online.  I'm pretty sure it's part of your promo.


----------



## Sparrow78

So I read that Amex deal too but it says the basic Amex card. I have the platinum card so I wasn't sure if I'd qualify even though they sent me the email? Maybe I'll sign up anyways.

Megamiles.... I've hit my 25 (make it 31 transactions) on our credit card lol it's been a month of lots of purchases lol. I was doing lots for our brownie unit too so it's perfect. Which means I only have 1 place left which will be Safeway this week when I get groceries!

I tried a shell station in Calgary today looking for Safeway gift cards but no luck.  will try a larger one next week when I go there again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pretty good day today. Between Sobeys and Metro I spent $54 and earned 207 miles. 

My Metro has renovated and I got a card in the mail from them. Spend $25 earn 25 miles. It's once per day until the end of June.  Will do my best to maximize this but my DD takes my car everyday as soon as I get home from work which limits my shopping to only Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## AngelDisney

Hi all, I just want to consult with the AM experts here. I  currently set my reward preference to 100% cash miles. I just shopped at Rexall and got 92 miles. If I set my preference back to 100% dream miles now, the 92 AM I earned today would still be recorded as cash miles, right? Any AM I collect tomorrow after 3:00 am would be dream miles, right? Thanks in advance for confirming this!


----------



## Debbie

Did my Foodland shop today. I'm a bit bummed because we are going to miss out on that Canadian ticket by THIS much.  I guess I'll console myself with... the points can go towards a flight for a cruise that I might do.  That puts me 4 done for Mega Miles. I think I'll try to get to Rona or Staples this week. (Or maybe the new Lowes)


----------



## DilEmma

AngelDisney said:


> Hi all, I just want to consult with the AM experts here. I  currently set my reward preference to 100% cash miles. I just shopped at Rexall and got 92 miles. If I set my preference back to 100% dream miles now, the 92 AM I earned today would still be recorded as cash miles, right? Any AM I collect tomorrow after 3:00 am would be dream miles, right? Thanks in advance for confirming this!


Yes, your 92 miles will post as Cash Miles if you had it selected PRIOR to your purchase. If you select 100% Dream Miles any time today, as of 0300 tonight (rather tomorrow morning) any subsequent Air Miles that you earn will post as Dream Miles. Any transactions done prior to 0300 hours will post as Cash Miles. So don't count on purchases today posting as Dream Miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> Yes, your 92 miles will post as Cash Miles if you had it selected PRIOR to your purchase. If you select 100% Dream Miles any time today, as of 0300 tonight (rather tomorrow morning) any subsequent Air Miles that you earn will post as Dream Miles. Any transactions done prior to 0300 hours will post as Cash Miles. So don't count on purchases today posting as Dream Miles.





I need that 92 cash miles for the MM Sobey's coupon. I want to switch back to dream miles for some online purchases. I will do the purchases tomorrow then. Thanks again for the prompt reply!


----------



## DilEmma

AngelDisney said:


> I need that 92 cash miles for the MM Sobey's coupon. I want to switch back to dream miles for some online purchases. I will do the purchases tomorrow then. Thanks again for the prompt reply!


Your Rexall points should post in the morning then. If you've already got at least 3 Air Miles in your Cash balance your should be good to go!


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> Your Rexall points should post in the morning then. If you've already got at least 3 Air Miles in your Cash balance your should be good to go!



 I will check that in the morning.


----------



## elaine amj

I need some advice please. 

 I just went to Shell and am not sure I did it properly.

Because I had to go in-store to scan the MegaMiles coupon, I went in and asked to put $30 of gas (~26L) into my van. He scanned the MM coupon but the receipt just shows Promo 940 with a 0 amount. So it doesn't show my 10AM for MegaMiles bonus. Worried that I did it wrong by prepaying a $ amount instead of pre-authorizing a purchase up to $30.

At the same time, I bought a $100 Sobeys gift card. The 7x the AM doesn't show on the receipt either.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> I need some advice please.
> 
> View attachment 237638 I just went to Shell and am not sure I did it properly.
> 
> Because I had to go in-store to scan the MegaMiles coupon, I went in and asked to put $30 of gas (~26L) into my van. He scanned the MM coupon but the receipt just shows Promo 940 with a 0 amount. So it doesn't show my 10AM for MegaMiles bonus. Worried that I did it wrong by prepaying a $ amount instead of pre-authorizing a purchase up to $30.
> 
> At the same time, I bought a $100 Sobeys gift card. The 7x the AM doesn't show on the receipt either.



Is your airmiles number (last 4 digits) on the receipt ?  It should be if it was scanned.

Nevermind, it probably was, I see the airmiles line.
The promo940 line means the MM was scanned, it's always 0 on my receipts.


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> I need some advice please.
> 
> View attachment 237638 I just went to Shell and am not sure I did it properly.
> 
> Because I had to go in-store to scan the MegaMiles coupon, I went in and asked to put $30 of gas (~26L) into my van. He scanned the MM coupon but the receipt just shows Promo 940 with a 0 amount. So it doesn't show my 10AM for MegaMiles bonus. Worried that I did it wrong by prepaying a $ amount instead of pre-authorizing a purchase up to $30.
> 
> At the same time, I bought a $100 Sobeys gift card. The 7x the AM doesn't show on the receipt either.


  Not sure why your Sobey's gift card didn't show points.  It should have.


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> Is your airmiles number (last 4 digits) on the receipt ?  It should be if it was scanned.
> 
> Nevermind, it probably was, I see the airmiles line.
> The promo940 line means the MM was scanned, it's always 0 on my receipts.



MM was scanned...that's good. But did I meet the condition of purchasing at least 25L of gas? I think Shell only a few days to post, right? I'll keep checking.

I am bummed the 7x the miles are not showing. I was going to go back to buy a lot more Sobeys GCs.


----------



## elaine amj

Sobeys shopping report 

Purchased 40 boxes of Nature Valley granola bars - 3 for $5 for a total of $75.03 and 3 AM.

Before the cashier rang me up, I asked if it would be OK running all 40 through or if I would need to do them 10 at a time. She said we would try. The 150 AM bonus did not post on the receipt. The manager got involved -  I had the flyer with the promo opened to the right page. She checked it and then went to the aisle to double check the signage there. Then, she gave me 600AM through Make It Right. They were so nice about it!

So spent $75 and got $63 worth of AM back. Plus 4% back ($3) on my Scotiabank Amex. Pretty sweet!!

We definitely can't eat all these granola bars though so we will be donating most to our local food bank. I donate anyway so this was well worth it to me.


----------



## NorthernGrl

Went to Sobeys last night.  Picked up yogurt, granola bars and cheerios.  Of course, the 150 didn't show on the receipt.
When I visited the service desk, the girl gave me the dirtiest look and I immediately got my back up.  Ready to fight for my miles.
Turns out, another supervisor took home the ring of Make It Right tags and the only one in the store was a value of one AM.  She stood there and scanned then pushed 2 buttons in sequence 150 times.  
No wonder she gave me a dirty look!  lol


----------



## bababear_50

Metro new flyer is out
 buy 4 products at $4.99 get 50 airmiles
 buy 3 products at $3.99 get 20 airmiles
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-18-to-24/all


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm lookin for some opinions please.  I am considering ordering a single 5 day WDW pass before the Canadian offer expires.  I thought my DD was going this summer with a friend and now she probably is not.  We might be going at Christmas but we might opt to go to the islands instead to get the hot weather.  So in short no trip is planned but I'm sure we will go at some point (we have gone to WDW at least once a year for the last 13 years) but  normally a 3 day pass is what we would use.  Should I order a ticket to put away for the future even though  it's probably too many days?  I can't remember what AM used to charge for a 3 day.

I have plenty of AM.....about 15,000 right now with at least another 1000 coming within the next month.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm lookin for some opinions please.  I am considering ordering a single 5 day WDW pass before the Canadian offer expires.  I thought my DD was going this summer with a friend and now she probably is not.  We might be going at Christmas but we might opt to go to the islands instead to get the hot weather.  So in short no trip is planned but I'm sure we will go at some point (we have gone to WDW at least once a year for the last 13 years) but  normally a 3 day pass is what we would use.  Should I order a ticket to put away for the future even though  it's probably too many days?  I can't remember what AM used to charge for a 3 day.
> 
> I have plenty of AM.....about 15,000 right now with at least another 1000 coming within the next month.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Hi hon
I just looked up my 3 day pass bought with airmiles in Aug 2016 and it was 3350 airmiles.

_Walt Disney World_ Resort Florida 3-Day_Magic Your Way_ Base Ticket - Adult =3350 airmiles.

I would hate to say wait and see what airmiles does as what if they don't list any tickets but I kind of feel alot of people utilize this reward so i think they will continue to do so.
JMHO
P.S I love they 3 day pass as it is just perfect for my touring needs, I am hoping they bring it back.
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic is hot this weekend!  Spend $150, get 95 miles. Plus, the buy $200 gift card, get 50 miles (MM coupon) 

And the attached offers too!


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> MM was scanned...that's good. But did I meet the condition of purchasing at least 25L of gas? I think Shell only a few days to post, right? I'll keep checking.
> 
> I am bummed the 7x the miles are not showing. I was going to go back to buy a lot more Sobeys GCs.



promo 940 is the correct air miles promo.  No points posted on my receipt for that promo either


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> MM was scanned...that's good. But did I meet the condition of purchasing at least 25L of gas? I think Shell only a few days to post, right? I'll keep checking.
> 
> I am bummed the 7x the miles are not showing. I was going to go back to buy a lot more Sobeys GCs.



I think you just identified the gas problem.  The MM is when you pay for* 25l of gas* in-store.  You paid for *$30 of gas* in-store but the system couldn't check how many litres of gas you are getting. I'm guessing nowhere on the receipt does it show the litres???  Usually the receipt does.

No idea on the gc, either gc no longer works, am wasn't scanned or gas issue threw it off.

I'm out today to get gas and likely gc, I'll post if it doesn't work.

Editing: just bought gas and $50 gc, 46am as usual.


----------



## mab2012

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm lookin for some opinions please.  I am considering ordering a single 5 day WDW pass before the Canadian offer expires.  I thought my DD was going this summer with a friend and now she probably is not.  We might be going at Christmas but we might opt to go to the islands instead to get the hot weather.  So in short no trip is planned but I'm sure we will go at some point (we have gone to WDW at least once a year for the last 13 years) but  normally a 3 day pass is what we would use.  Should I order a ticket to put away for the future even though  it's probably too many days?  I can't remember what AM used to charge for a 3 day.
> 
> I have plenty of AM.....about 15,000 right now with at least another 1000 coming within the next month.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Current price for a Canadian Resident 5-day base ticket is USD 255 (+tax).  The price for a 3-day base ticket (not available under the Canadian Resident offer) is USD 289 (+tax).

All regular ticket prices have gone up since Air Miles last offered them.  I can't say for sure what they're going to do, but I think it's very likely that if they do offer the 3-day ticket again, it will "cost" more (in Air Miles) than the current 5-day ticket, which is based on the lower-priced Canadian Resident offer.  If you know you will use the ticket, even if only for three days, I think you're best to pick it up now.  Air Miles aside, even buying a 4-day CDN ticket now at $244 is better than buying a 3-day ticket later at $289 (or higher).


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi hon
> I just looked up my 3 day pass bought with airmiles in Aug 2016 and it was 3350 airmiles.
> 
> _Walt Disney World_ Resort Florida 3-Day_Magic Your Way_ Base Ticket - Adult =3350 airmiles.
> 
> I would hate to say wait and see what airmiles does as what if they don't list any tickets but I kind of feel alot of people utilize this reward so i think they will continue to do so.
> JMHO
> P.S I love they 3 day pass as it is just perfect for my touring needs, I am hoping they bring it back.
> Best wishes
> Hugs Mel


That's what I used for a quick trip in January. I 'bought' 2-3 day WDW tickets for DH and myself, and a Univeral 2 day PH for myself. Sis and I went 1 day to Universal, and we did the 3 days at Disney. It was perfect for that quick trip....and all for "free".  My fingers are crossed that they will continue to redeem the discounted tickets until they run out. Too much to ask??


----------



## dancin Disney style

mab2012 said:


> Current price for a Canadian Resident 5-day base ticket is USD 255 (+tax).  The price for a 3-day base ticket (not available under the Canadian Resident offer) is USD 289 (+tax).
> 
> All regular ticket prices have gone up since Air Miles last offered them.  I can't say for sure what they're going to do, but I think it's very likely that if they do offer the 3-day ticket again, it will "cost" more (in Air Miles) than the current 5-day ticket, which is based on the lower-priced Canadian Resident offer.  If you know you will use the ticket, even if only for three days, I think you're best to pick it up now.  Air Miles aside, even buying a 4-day CDN ticket now at $244 is better than buying a 3-day ticket later at $289 (or higher).


All good points.  I suppose my worry is redeeming my hard earned miles for something that right now I have no use for.   KWIM?


----------



## ottawamom

I just received my (2) 2 day Park to Park Universal tickets. I am decidedly underwhelmed by them.  They are just paper tickets that I have to sign and counter sign.  I was expecting something more like the Disney tickets. They will be functional but that is about all. Definitely need a ziplock to keep them in.

Is this what everybody else has received from Airmiles?


----------



## Spotthecat

Okay...totally random question...if you bring a Toys R US 50$ gift card that you found at Metro...but did not activate at Metro...can you bring that card to Shell to purchase and activate? Would they let you buy and activate a gift card that's not on their turnstiles???


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

When does the 7X the AM end at Shell?  I need gas and was thinking of buying one of the Sobey's gift cards....I am wondering if I could wait until tomorrow of if I should stop on my way home from work...thanks in advance


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just received my (2) 2 day Park to Park Universal tickets. I am decidedly underwhelmed by them.  They are just paper tickets that I have to sign and counter sign.  I was expecting something more like the Disney tickets. They will be functional but that is about all. Definitely need a ziplock to keep them in.
> 
> Is this what everybody else has received from Airmiles?


*YES this is what we received 4 years ago (and finally used this year) and what our girls got last year. I would recommend NOT signing them until you're sure you are actually going on the off chance you end up NOT going, then you can gift them to someone. Even more annoying is that if you go between the 2 parks you will need to scan them and your finger (don't forget which you used!!) so you might want a lanyard or something you can stash it in when you don't need it --- awfully expensive piece of paper to misplace !*


----------



## mab2012

dancin Disney style said:


> All good points.  I suppose my worry is redeeming my hard earned miles for something that right now I have no use for.   KWIM?



Definitely.  It's always hard to spend for something you don't plan to use right away.  And often not even a good idea.  This is a pretty good discount though - hard to pass up.  I'm struggling with much the same question, trying to figure out what (if anything) I will buy before the promotion ends this weekend.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I just received my (2) 2 day Park to Park Universal tickets. I am decidedly underwhelmed by them.  They are just paper tickets that I have to sign and counter sign.  I was expecting something more like the Disney tickets. They will be functional but that is about all. Definitely need a ziplock to keep them in.
> 
> Is this what everybody else has received from Airmiles?



I've had my "paper" annual pass from Universal for many, many years.  Those things are tough!  I recommend a lanyard at Universal.  Especially if you are staying at an onsite deluxe hotel with your room tickets and express passes as well.  Like any tickets, I would take a photo of them so that they can be easily replaced.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Okay...totally random question...if you bring a Toys R US 50$ gift card that you found at Metro...but did not activate at Metro...can you bring that card to Shell to purchase and activate? Would they let you buy and activate a gift card that's not on their turnstiles???


*I highly doubt it, i mean if it isn't a gift card they have in stock how can they activate it?? *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> When does the 7X the AM end at Shell?  I need gas and was thinking of buying one of the Sobey's gift cards....I am wondering if I could wait until tomorrow of if I should stop on my way home from work...thanks in advance


*Runs thru June 4th*


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I just received my (2) 2 day Park to Park Universal tickets. I am decidedly underwhelmed by them.  They are just paper tickets that I have to sign and counter sign.  I was expecting something more like the Disney tickets. They will be functional but that is about all. Definitely need a ziplock to keep them in.
> 
> Is this what everybody else has received from Airmiles?



yes, like everyone else has said this is just how universal does things. there's some good advice here (don't sign them yet, use a lanyard) but one more tip, if you want it:

once you scan your ticket the first time, rip it. then take it to guest services and ask for a replacement. they'll print you a smaller card. it isn't necessarily nicer looking that i find to be much easier to carry in a lanyard (it's thicker, but it's still just paper). they'll only do the reprint if your ticket is damaged though.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Runs thru June 4th*



Thanks Jacqueline...much appreciated...


----------



## elaine amj

damo said:


> promo 940 is the correct air miles promo.  No points posted on my receipt for that promo either



It's the Mega Miles promo that didn't work, right?



Days In the Sun said:


> I think you just identified the gas problem.  The MM is when you pay for* 25l of gas* in-store.  You paid for *$30 of gas* in-store but the system couldn't check how many litres of gas you are getting. I'm guessing nowhere on the receipt does it show the litres???  Usually the receipt does.
> 
> No idea on the gc, either gc no longer works, am wasn't scanned or gas issue threw it off.
> 
> I'm out today to get gas and likely gc, I'll post if it doesn't work.
> 
> Editing: just bought gas and $50 gc, 46am as usual.



So in your receipt, the 35AM for buying the GC was posted? I'd loves to go back and buy more GCs...but only if they post properly.

And yeah, I think I messed up the gas purchase. Will wait a week. If the MegaMiles 10 AM doesn't post, I'll have to go back to do one more fillup. This time, pre-authorizing it rather than pre-paying it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro new flyer is out
> buy 4 products at $4.99 get 50 airmiles
> buy 3 products at $3.99 get 20 airmiles
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-18-to-24/all


*I just glanced at the flyer quickly and I'm super excited about a few of these items! It's not nearly as good as the Frozen Treat Frenzy 2016 at Sobeys but hubby likes Ben & Jerry's and that's a pretty decent return! $19.96 for 50 AM and i'm good with the milk & babybell cheese as well -- $11.97 for 20 AM*
*There are also several items on sale that we use regularly, good since our last few shopping trips were pretty sparse and getting to our MasterCard threshold for the extra targeted offer is seeming a bit out of reach *


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> It's the Mega Miles promo that didn't work, right?
> 
> 
> 
> So in your receipt, the 35AM for buying the GC was posted? I'd loves to go back and buy more GCs...but only if they post properly.
> 
> And yeah, I think I messed up the gas purchase. Will wait a week. If the MegaMiles 10 AM doesn't post, I'll have to go back to do one more fillup. This time, pre-authorizing it rather than pre-paying it.



Yes the 940 was the only air miles coupon I was using and it was for the MM thing.  At our Shell here you just go to the pump and fill and then go in and pay.  No pre-authorizing needed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> It's the Mega Miles promo that didn't work, right?
> 
> 
> 
> So in your receipt, the 35AM for buying the GC was posted? I'd loves to go back and buy more GCs...but only if they post properly.
> 
> And yeah, I think I messed up the gas purchase. Will wait a week. If the MegaMiles 10 AM doesn't post, I'll have to go back to do one more fillup. This time, pre-authorizing it rather than pre-paying it.



Yes 35am for $50gc, 46am = 1am gas + 10am MM + 5am instore gc base + 30am instore gc 7xpromo. (7x promo = additional 6x so 5x6=30)

The conditions on the 10am MM is a limit of 4 transactions fyi.


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes 35am for $50gc, 46am = 1am gas + 10am MM + 5am instore gc base + 30am instore gc 7xpromo. (7x promo = additional 6x so 5x6=30)
> 
> The conditions on the 10am MM is a limit of 4 transactions fyi.



Mine was messed up then  Anyone to call or am I out of luck?

We'll try again to fill up without paying - not 100% sure our Shell requires pre-authorization (I just assumed). We definitely have to go in to get the MM coupon scanned.

In other AM news...it's been TEN days since my Foodland shopping trip and STILL no AM posted (I see it in the receipt). Ugh. I need just 13 more Cash miles for the MM bonus (and earned 215 AM that day *sigh*). I'm switching back over to Cash miles tonight and hitting Rexall tomorrow (sucks as I don't need anything right now). At least they regularly post miles very quickly.


----------



## DilEmma

elaine amj said:


> Mine was messed up then  Anyone to call or am I out of luck?
> 
> We'll try again to fill up without paying - not 100% sure our Shell requires pre-authorization (I just assumed). We definitely have to go in to get the MM coupon scanned.
> 
> In other AM news...it's been TEN days since my Foodland shopping trip and STILL no AM posted (I see it in the receipt). Ugh. I need just 13 more Cash miles for the MM bonus (and earned 215 AM that day *sigh*). I'm switching back over to Cash miles tonight and hitting Rexall tomorrow (sucks as I don't need anything right now). At least they regularly post miles very quickly.



*Humble Air Miles Tip:*

I prefer Dream Miles to Cash Miles, however the last few years I've adjusted my slider in an effort to maintain two to three Cash Miles redemptions (190 to 285 ish). Aside from last minute short haul flights and some car rentals, my best redemptions have been on bonus Cash Mile redemption days. Rexall has frequently had 'Redeem 95 Get 40 bonus Air Miles'. This works out to 18.18 cents per mile value.

So for both the Shop the Block and this Mega Miles promotion I've been well positioned and it has worked out well for me. I recommend that you all maintain at least enough points for one Cash Miles redemption, preferably two. It's only 95 Air Miles and it's proven quite handy. My slider is generally set to 100% Dream but when I'm low on Cash Miles I'll adjust to 10-20% and replenish the balance so I can pounce on the next good deal. And then just readjust.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys doesn't look very exciting for Ontario. They have the "spend 95 AM get 25AM" noted but no other big deals that I could see.

I am hoping for something good at Foodland as we'll be near one for the long weekend. Last time I was there for the pickle deal  doubt it will be that great again! but I can hope lol.

Rexall is spend $50 get 100AM Friday to Sunday.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> Mine was messed up then  Anyone to call or am I out of luck?
> 
> We'll try again to fill up without paying - not 100% sure our Shell requires pre-authorization (I just assumed). We definitely have to go in to get the MM coupon scanned.
> 
> In other AM news...it's been TEN days since my Foodland shopping trip and STILL no AM posted (I see it in the receipt). Ugh. I need just 13 more Cash miles for the MM bonus (and earned 215 AM that day *sigh*). I'm switching back over to Cash miles tonight and hitting Rexall tomorrow (sucks as I don't need anything right now). At least they regularly post miles very quickly.



Sobeys posts Wednesday nights (late) the following week and I'm pretty sure Foodland is the same.  Cutoff is Sunday night so you either wait as little as 3 days or up to 9 days depending on the day of the week you shopped.  On odd occassions (ie gcs, promos that aren't myoffers or instore) they take an extra week to post.

Hopefully someone will correct me if incorrect but this has been my experience (Ontario).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I know that there have been some posts about switching between cash & dream rewards for collecting miles.  I just want to clarify that if I change my preference tonight from 100% Dream to 100% Cash, the change will take place at 3 am tomorrow so any purchases that I make tomorrow during the day will count as cash rewards (trying to build up my cash reward balance in case there is another redemption offer).  Do I have to wait until these AM post as cash rewards to post to my account before I switch back to 100% Dream rewards? or can I do it after my purchase is made tomorrow?  I hope that makes sense.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anybody happen to know if I could buy the Visa gift cards at Sobeys and then take them to Shell to buy Lowes gift cards?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know that there have been some posts about switching between cash & dream rewards for collecting miles.  I just want to clarify that if I change my preference tonight from 100% Dream to 100% Cash, the change will take place at 3 am tomorrow so any purchases that I make tomorrow during the day will count as cash rewards (trying to build up my cash reward balance in case there is another redemption offer).  Do I have to wait until these AM post as cash rewards to post to my account before I switch back to 100% Dream rewards? or can I do it after my purchase is made tomorrow?  I hope that makes sense.  Thanks in advance.



Completely correct on the above.  And you don't need to wait for the airmiles to post, if you change your preference anytime tomorrow it will be effective the next 3am, so Friday 3am.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Sobeys points just posted


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Completely correct on the above.  And you don't need to wait for the airmiles to post, if you change your preference anytime tomorrow it will be effective the next 3am, so Friday 3am.



Thank you...off to change my preference for tomorrow...


----------



## marchingstar

just checked out the safeway flyer out here in AB--next week looks like a bust to me. the odd, small air miles offers, but nothing at all that stands out as a great value.

 if i'm counting right and safeway sticks to its own habit we should see another blue friday promotion soon (next week, if my crossed fingers have anything to say about it!) so i'm going to try to stretch out what we have on hand until then.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I know you will feel my joy...my Metro AM finally posted yesterday to take me over the 5900 I needed to order two of the 5-day Canadian tickets!  Very happy about this!!!


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> just checked out the safeway flyer out here in AB--next week looks like a bust to me. the odd, small air miles offers, but nothing at all that stands out as a great value.
> 
> if i'm counting right and safeway sticks to its own habit we should see another blue friday promotion soon (next week, if my crossed fingers have anything to say about it!) so i'm going to try to stretch out what we have on hand until then.



I was about to write the same thing! Nothing in the Safeway or Rexall AB flyers is looking great, except maybe the Spend $100 and get 100am.  Fingers crossed for Blue Friday next weekend!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Nothing in the Safeway or Rexall AB flyers is looking great, except maybe the Spend $100 and get 100am.





marchingstar said:


> just checked out the safeway flyer out here in AB--next week looks like a bust to me.


I could have probably spent the 100.00 there were a few items in there...but we are heading out of town bright and early and not returning until Tuesday.  So crossing my fingers for a blue Friday next week.  Hopefully AM will extend their discount tickets past the 20th.  Fingers crossed.  Then I should be able to squeeze out one more discounted Am Disney ticket.


----------



## 1926Moon

Good morning all   My mom is a big almond milk drinker, so I am contemplating buying a bunch of the below at Thrifty's to get the airmiles.  By a bunch I am meaning about $70 worth.  i just want to make sure I am reading things correctly - there are no limits per transaction?  It seems too easy....


----------



## Donald - my hero

1926Moon said:


> Good morning all   My mom is a big almond milk drinker, so I am contemplating buying a bunch of the below at Thrifty's to get the airmiles.  By a bunch I am meaning about $70 worth.  i just want to make sure I am reading things correctly - there are no limits per transaction?  It seems too easy....
> 
> 
> View attachment 237840


*HOKEY DINO! That's a pretty sweet deal, i read it exactly the same way you do -- HOWEVER pay close attention to what I've highlighted --- I've been burned by this -- it does look like you're ok but before you plop that many down on the belt you might want to check if it's gonna give you those miles. ALSO you aware that it's the larger container that's in the cooler and not the "tetra-type box" ?We've had trouble with them being both short-dated AND going bad quicker than they should. BUT yes, if you buy that many you will snag over 400 AM (70.00 is ~~ 18 boxes/2 is  ...9 x 50 AM)*
**


----------



## 1926Moon

Thank you 
Yes, I thought it might be the perishable ones!  That is okay, I will still figure something out with them   Those miles almost get me a flight round trip off Vancouver Island to Prince George or Kelowna to see family...so worth the $70!


----------



## bababear_50

Nothing in Sobeys/Foodland for me this week.
Have to check out the Rexall flyer.................Be Right Back........
Ok My sons are ........................(with me supervising)
Doing a super cleanout of my brothers home in the next two weeks and I think I can pick up quite a few cleaning products at Rexall this weekend.
So maybe a a few airmiles here.

O/T off topic
Does anyone have a good cleaning solution for grout cleaning (Kitchen floors).
I cleaned behind the stove and refrigerator a few days ago and realized the grout is white not the black like the rest of the kitchen floor grout.
Has anyone ever tried this
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/goo-gone-grout-cleaner-spray-828-ml-1530294p.html

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

1926Moon said:


> Thank you
> Yes, I thought it might be the perishable ones!  That is okay, I will still figure something out with them   Those miles almost get me a flight round trip off Vancouver Island to Prince George or Kelowna to see family...so worth the $70!


 Can you freeze it?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just wanted to pass on some information I received today at my local Shell...I went to purchase my gift cards at Shell and was advised by the store manager that the Sobeys/Foodland/IGA gift cards are no longer part of the 7X the air miles promotion.  The manager did not know why but said that they were advised that they were no longer giving the promotion on these cards...ended up getting Indigo and Best Buy.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just wanted to pass on some information I received today at my local Shell...I went to purchase my gift cards at Shell and was advised by the store manager that the Sobeys/Foodland/IGA gift cards are no longer part of the 7X the air miles promotion.  The manager did not know why but said that they were advised that they were no longer giving the promotion on these cards...ended up getting Indigo and Best Buy.



Well I think this explains a lot of things we have seen posted.  Thank you for posting!!


----------



## tinkerone

Another question for the experts.  I went to Staples last week and bought a fitbit at $79.95.  Stupidly I didn't add a pencil to take the total to $80 however that's a different story.  I gave the cashier my MM coupon which she had a hard time getting to scan so she manually keyed it.  The code shows correct on my receipt.  I see on my airmiles account that I received 1 AM and there is no bonus 5X's showing. Should I be worried or will that come later?
I will add that I used a $50 gift card from redeeming my AM's cash balance to partially pay for the purchase but that shows as part of the payment and not part of the purchase so I don't think that would interfere. 
Thanks for any ideas and help.


----------



## 1926Moon

I scored with the Thrifty's almond milk deal - I bought 20 cartons and cleaned them out.  12 cartons went to two coworkers and a cousin, one carton is staying with me because I want my husband to try it (I think he is lactose intolerant...), the remaining 7 cartons I took to Loaves and Fishes, a really great local food bank - I was a little embarrassed about bringing in that many to them (7 cartons) but they were actually thrilled with it!  Also, the coworkers insisted on paying me, even though I was actually totally okay with it 

I usually fall into the 'don't buy things I don't need just to get miles boat' but this one was too freaking good to pass up 

$79.80 = 503 miles!


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked my AM account and the 25AM for using 95 cash AM first week of May finally posted. Now I have confirmation that AM has registered 5 of my coupons so I'm just waiting for the 1250AM to post.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T off topic
> Does anyone have a good cleaning solution for grout cleaning (Kitchen floors).
> I cleaned behind the stove and refrigerator a few days ago and realized the grout is white not the black like the rest of the kitchen floor grout.
> Has anyone ever tried this
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/goo-gone-grout-cleaner-spray-828-ml-1530294p.html
> 
> Hugs Mel



If you want the grout to be black like the rest of the floor you can get grout paint and paint it. I have white grout in the shower and after a while no matter what I do it isn't as white as I want it. I've painted it in the past (seals and covers).


----------



## jenng1983

Can I just say that I am THRILLED to have found this thread??? I have never found people who are as Air Miles crazy as I am. Air Miles got us 4 Disneyland park hoppers for our trip last February and it has gotten 5 for this upcoming trip! Next is 4 WDW tickets. I am addicted to collecting Air Miles.


----------



## jenng1983

tinkerone said:


> Another question for the experts.  I went to Staples last week and bought a fitbit at $79.95.  Stupidly I didn't add a pencil to take the total to $80 however that's a different story.  I gave the cashier my MM coupon which she had a hard time getting to scan so she manually keyed it.  The code shows correct on my receipt.  I see on my airmiles account that I received 1 AM and there is no bonus 5X's showing. Should I be worried or will that come later?
> I will add that I used a $50 gift card from redeeming my AM's cash balance to partially pay for the purchase but that shows as part of the payment and not part of the purchase so I don't think that would interfere.
> Thanks for any ideas and help.



Bonus Air Miles take a couple weeks to show up, and will be a separate transaction.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and the 25AM for using 95 cash AM first week of May finally posted. Now I have confirmation that AM has registered 5 of my coupons so I'm just waiting for the 1250AM to post.


does it show online when they acknowledge that you have hit the 1250 miles?
I have done over 25 transactions on my MC (Thank you TImmy's coffee and Starbucks)
I did the shell promo, went inside gave the code. 
I did $150 airmilesshops.ca when i bought a lawn mower at rona yesterday
I did $40 staples last weekend
I did the Rona coupon  last weekend on gardening supplies    I think i am good! just waiting to confirm that I am good.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and the 25AM for using 95 cash AM first week of May finally posted. Now I have confirmation that AM has registered 5 of my coupons so I'm just waiting for the 1250AM to post.



Me Too! Me Too! My last one just posted.Officially done 5 coupons.
Come on Mega Miles!!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> If you want the grout to be black like the rest of the floor you can get grout paint and paint it. I have white grout in the shower and after a while no matter what I do it isn't as white as I want it. I've painted it in the past (seals and covers).



Thanks for sharing Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and the 25AM for using 95 cash AM first week of May finally posted. Now I have confirmation that AM has registered 5 of my coupons so I'm just waiting for the 1250AM to post.


How do you know that the 5 coupons have registered?


----------



## mort1331

jenng1983 said:


> Can I just say that I am THRILLED to have found this thread??? I have never found people who are as Air Miles crazy as I am. Air Miles got us 4 Disneyland park hoppers for our trip last February and it has gotten 5 for this upcoming trip! Next is 4 WDW tickets. I am addicted to collecting Air Miles.


Welcome, always looking for more tips


----------



## dancin Disney style

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> does it show online when they acknowledge that you have hit the 1250 miles?
> I have done over 25 transactions on my MC (Thank you TImmy's coffee and Starbucks)
> I did the shell promo, went inside gave the code.
> I did $150 airmilesshops.ca when i bought a lawn mower at rona yesterday
> I did $40 staples last weekend
> I did the Rona coupon  last weekend on gardening supplies    I think i am good! just waiting to confirm that I am good.


You might want to double check but I think Staples is $45 minimum. 



ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and the 25AM for using 95 cash AM first week of May finally posted. Now I have confirmation that AM has registered 5 of my coupons so I'm just waiting for the 1250AM to post.


I also see a Sobeys 25 bonus posted but I don't know what it's for. My shop there last weekend was short over 50 (I think 70 some) miles. I have to go and look at my receipt again.


----------



## momtoARQ

What is a blue Friday promotion?


----------



## jenng1983

momtoARQ said:


> What is a blue Friday promotion?



Mega mega bonus  Air Miles at Safeway/Sobeys.  Like, I've gotten 1000 AMs spending under $100


----------



## kerreyn

momtoARQ said:


> What is a blue Friday promotion?



If you live in the west, Sobeys and Safeway have been holding a "Blue Friday" promotion every 4-5 weeks.  It's one Friday only, and they have some really sweet deals for airmiles. I've averages between 1000 and 1200 airmiles per Blue Friday.


----------



## jenng1983

kerreyn said:


> If you live in the west, Sobeys and Safeway have been holding a "Blue Friday" promotion every 4-5 weeks.  It's one Friday only, and they have some really sweet deals for airmiles. I've averages between 1000 and 1200 airmiles per Blue Friday.



I didn't realize it was only in the West! Lucky us! I remember the first time they did it on Black Friday... I was in heaven. Im so glad they started doing it more often


----------



## kerreyn

jenng1983 said:


> I didn't realize it was only in the West! Lucky us! I remember the first time they did it on Black Friday... I was in heaven. Im so glad they started doing it more often



Yes! My daughter and I scour the Blue Friday flyers and make lists, breaking them down into $100 orders in each cart in order to place separate orders and take advantage of the spend $100 and get 100 am as well.

Not only have we gotten almost all the WDW and Universal passes we need for our Feb. '18 (for 6 adults) between last November and this past April, I've qualified for onyx until the end of March 2019!!


----------



## jenng1983

kerreyn said:


> Yes! My daughter and I scour the Blue Friday flyers and make lists, breaking them down into $100 orders in each cart in order to place separate orders and take advantage of the spend $100 and get 100 am as well.
> 
> Not only have we gotten almost all the WDW and Universal passes we need for our Feb. '18 (for 6 adults) between last November and this past April, I've qualified for onyx until the end of March 2019!!



I split the carts up too. I usually enlist my mom to help. I got Onyx too, it's pretty awesome.   My goal is 5 day WDW passes (3 adults 1 kid) and 4 Universal one day tickets for all of us by October 2018


----------



## Donald - my hero

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> does it show online when they acknowledge that you have hit the 1250 miles?
> I have done over 25 transactions on my MC (Thank you TImmy's coffee and Starbucks)
> I did the shell promo, went inside gave the code.
> I did $150 airmilesshops.ca when i bought a lawn mower at rona yesterday
> I did $40 staples last weekend
> I did the Rona coupon  last weekend on gardening supplies    I think i am good! just waiting to confirm that I am good.





Debbie said:


> How do you know that the 5 coupons have registered?



*I think what people are reporting is that they are seeing the bonus miles that are connected to each separate coupon posting -- I'll include a screenshot of my transactions and highlight the offers i know i've finished. *
*The bonus 1250 miles won't be posting to our accounts until much later -- the official language on both the terms & conditions and the FAQs say 120 days which could put us as far as August 31  that's a LONG time to keep all these receipts and coupons sitting around!*

*Sobeys coupon for redeeming 95 Cash Miles*
**

*Rexall coupon for spending $25.00*
**

*Staples.ca -- 2 coupons 1 for spending more than $75.00 AND it was my Airmiles shop purchase as well -- total sale was $178.00 this one I'm gonna have to trust works out -- it was slow with the STB promotion*
*

Shell coupon for 25L


And according to my excel spreadsheet we're at 21 transactions. Should hit the 25 no problem but we're $700 shy of our targeted offer, doubt that will happen!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

jenng1983 said:


> Can I just say that I am THRILLED to have found this thread??? I have never found people who are as Air Miles crazy as I am. Air Miles got us 4 Disneyland park hoppers for our trip last February and it has gotten 5 for this upcoming trip! Next is 4 WDW tickets. I am addicted to collecting Air Miles.


*HI  to the hunt! Happy you found our little community and looking forward to hearing about your successes (and occasional frustrations as well!) Our son refers to us as Airmile "a word that the DISboards won't allow but means peddling your wares on the street corner  " I'm not the least bit embarrassed to say that i check this thread BEFORE we make our weekend plans -- you know, just in case we might NEED to hit up a store we normally ignore *


----------



## kerreyn

jenng1983 said:


> I split the carts up too. I usually enlist my mom to help. I got Onyx too, it's pretty awesome.   My goal is 5 day WDW passes (3 adults 1 kid) and 4 Universal one day tickets for all of us by October 2018



Sounds like you're well on your way - I'm sure you'll get the tickets!!


----------



## elaine amj

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just wanted to pass on some information I received today at my local Shell...I went to purchase my gift cards at Shell and was advised by the store manager that the Sobeys/Foodland/IGA gift cards are no longer part of the 7X the air miles promotion.  The manager did not know why but said that they were advised that they were no longer giving the promotion on these cards...ended up getting Indigo and Best Buy.



Makes sense now why I didn't get the 7x the points on Tuesday. Bummed I didn't get more of them early on.

In other news, my Foodland shop from Sunday, May 7th posted. Unfortunately, it posted saying my transactions happened May 13th - which means I earned Dream Miles. Will run into Rexall tomorrow as I need 14 more Cash Miles. Crossing my fingers it posts by Sunday at the latest as the Sobeys MM coupon is only good until Sunday.


----------



## jenng1983

Donald - my hero said:


> *HI  to the hunt! Happy you found our little community and looking forward to hearing about your successes (and occasional frustrations as well!) Our son refers to us as Airmile "a word that the DISboards won't allow but means peddling your wares on the street corner  " I'm not the least bit embarrassed to say that i check this thread BEFORE we make our weekend plans -- you know, just in case we might NEED to hit up a store we normally ignore *



My 5 year old daughter finds the "Blue tags" for me. We don't look for sales. We look for Air Miles bonuses.


----------



## DilEmma

elaine amj said:


> In other news, my Foodland shop from Sunday, May 7th posted. Unfortunately, it posted saying my transactions happened May 13th - which means I earned Dream Miles. Will run into Rexall tomorrow as I need 14 more Cash Miles. Crossing my fingers it posts by Sunday at the latest as the Sobeys MM coupon is only good until Sunday.


Darn! Now if you'd planned it the other way I'm sure it would have posted on the proper date.
This is odd though. Mine have always been backdated to the transaction date (aside from bonus miles like spend 95 get 25). I'm a bit disappointed to see it's unreliable for strategy purposes.

And now I'd like to reassure you that your Rexall points will post the following morning, but...


----------



## elaine amj

DilEmma said:


> Darn! Now if you'd planned it the other way I'm sure it would have posted on the proper date.
> This is odd though. Mine have always been backdated to the transaction date (aside from bonus miles like spend 95 get 25). I'm a bit disappointed to see it's unreliable for strategy purposes.
> 
> And now I'd like to reassure you that your Rexall points will post the following morning, but...



LOL! Just one of those things....

My DH is going to Shell to fill up today but is really nervous after 2 failed attempts to use the MM coupon. He's pretty sure he can't gas up without paying/pre-authorizing first so could someone please walk us through the process?

First time he did it all at the pump and didn't realize the MM coupon needed to be manually scanned in the store.

Second time I went in and prepaid for $30 of gas. The coupon was scanned but the 10 AM did not show up so I think the $30 prepay did not qualify for the coupon.


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> LOL! Just one of those things....
> 
> My DH is going to Shell to fill up today but is really nervous after 2 failed attempts to use the MM coupon. He's pretty sure he can't gas up without paying/pre-authorizing first so could someone please walk us through the process?
> 
> First time he did it all at the pump and didn't realize the MM coupon needed to be manually scanned in the store.
> 
> Second time I went in and prepaid for $30 of gas. The coupon was scanned but the 10 AM did not show up so I think the $30 prepay did not qualify for the coupon.



Ask them at the store.  You probably need to pre-authorize in the store.  Then go gas up and then pay in the store.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Upgrading your AM Canadian Discount ticket is still a little uncertain. Some have reported being able to add the extra days and options once at Disney at $10/day for extra days and $55 for the Parkhopper (Canadian discount). It's usually $75US for the park hopper option. Other people have reported being quoted much more to do the upgrades.
> 
> There are a few members here who are going in the next few weeks who will try again. If you can hold out until they have reported back there may be some more definitive information for you.  I personally am hoping to be able to upgrade some AM (pre-discount) tickets to park hopper+ in May so I am also hoping for some good news.
> 
> Even the experts over on the Theme Park Strategies thread "All about tickets" are uncertain on this upgrade at this time.
> 
> I think Days in the Sun said she would report back later this week with her experience.  If you can wait a while hold on, if not the Canadian Discount on the Disney Website is great value and you'll get exactly what you need for your trip.




Have we heard anything more about adding parkhoppers to the Canadian special tickets?  I just assumed it would be the normal parkhopper price of $55 US ( whatever it is listed there for).


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Got my 25 airmiles from Sobey's for cashing in the 95 miles. 

There is a new offer from Shell that I noticed on the Airmiles site. 

*Get up to 50 Bonus Miles*
Offer validMay 18,2017 - May 24,2017




Text *SHELL* to *111222* to choose one of two great offers!


Save 5¢ per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.


OR


Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. Get 5 Bonus Miles on every $5 you spend.


Text your choice by May 24! Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card for you to use on June 2 until June 15.


*Here's how simple it is to choose your offer:*


1. Text the word *SHELL* to the phone number *111222* before May 24, 2017. Standard message rates apply.


2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.


3. Choose which offer you would like to get:


Text *A* if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.


Text *B* if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.


4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between June 2 and June 15.


Just signed up for it and it was very easy. They are going to text on June 2 just to remind me.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Have we heard anything more about adding parkhoppers to the Canadian special tickets?  I just assumed it would be the normal parkhopper price of $55 US ( whatever it is listed there for).



We will need to wait and see, after May 20 it could be any of the following:

1. $55 US if the Canadian tickets are still available for purchase after May 20 (they extend the offer).  
2. $75 US + tax normal parkhopper price
3. Receive a credit for the value of the Canadian ticket toward a new ticket at gate price (which is $20 + tax more than buying online).  Your Canadian discount is basically wasted.
4. Other?

Number 3 is how they now handle tickets at prices they no longer offer so it is the most likely.  They don't usually run promos for Canadians over the summer but you never know.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think what people are reporting is that they are seeing the bonus miles that are connected to each separate coupon posting -- I'll include a screenshot of my transactions and highlight the offers i know i've finished. *
> 
> *And according to my excel spreadsheet we're at 21 transactions. Should hit the 25 no problem but we're $700 shy of our targeted offer, doubt that will happen!*


Thanks, Donald! I've done my 5-Foodland, Rexall, Staples, The Children's Place, and I used one of the online megamiles coupons (crockpot.ca), but it hasn't posted yet. Foodland will be next week (and by then I should have the 25 BMO transacations). I used my Staples coupon, but I will need to return the item due to buying the wrong size.


----------



## bababear_50

A good shop at Rexall today. I was able to do the spend $50 get 100 airmiles deal twice and she added on 
the Mega miles coupon for both so total of 230 airmiles in total.
Happy shopping everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thanks, Donald! I've done my 5-Foodland, Rexall, Staples, The Children's Place, and I used one of the online megamiles coupons (crockpot.ca), but it hasn't posted yet. Foodland will be next week (and by then I should have the 25 BMO transacations). I used my Staples coupon, but I will need to return the item due to buying the wrong size.



Hi Hon
I am just inquiring..... you do know you only need 5 shops right?
1. Rexall,2. Children's place,3. Crockpot.ca.4. 25 transactions 5.Foodland.
Hugs Mel

Edited:
Never mind sorry Hon I see you are taking back the Staples purchase.
Hugs Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

Is there an online link to the current $5 off at Rexall?


----------



## ottawamom

Ok I am now officially AM crazed .  I finished my allergy medication last evening.  I have a loaded offer with Rexall for spend $50 get 100AM for Monday.  The email offer usually matches that plus my 50AM for spending $30 (receipt coupon) and the MM 15AM. If I wait till Monday I will get 280AM if I go to get the meds today I'll only get 100AM.  Cold medication and a box of kleenex here I come for the weekend . I can't pass up those kind of AM


----------



## DilEmma

buyerbrad said:


> Is there an online link to the current $5 off at Rexall?


Expires 6 June
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> Ok I am now officially AM crazed .  I finished my allergy medication last evening.  I have a loaded offer with Rexall for spend $50 get 100AM for Monday.  The email offer usually matches that plus my 50AM for spending $30 (receipt coupon) and the MM 15AM. If I wait till Monday I will get 280AM if I go to get the meds today I'll only get 100AM.  Cold medication and a box of kleenex here I come for the weekend . I can't pass up those kind of AM



I keep forgetting to check my receipt for coupons. I am headed to Rexall today but only planning to spend $25. I think I am skipping the 100AM this time around.



damo said:


> Ask them at the store.  You probably need to pre-authorize in the store.  Then go gas up and then pay in the store.



Apparently we didn't need to pay before pumping gas. DH was able to use the MM coupon easily this time around. Just filled up and went in to pay and scan the MM coupon. 3rd time's the charm!! Thanks for all your help


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love the Irving coupons, they aren't actual coupons. It's just automatic.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I also see a Sobeys 25 bonus posted but I don't know what it's for. My shop there last weekend was short over 50 (I think 70 some) miles. I have to go and look at my receipt again.


*Did you use the MM coupon for redeeming 95 cash miles? That's how mine showed up -- just an entry for 25 bonus miles. If you're looking for miles related to the extra coupons some of us received where you needed to use a certain number of coupons to get an extra bonus, they didn't work properly for a lot of collectors... seems the system wasn't ready to deal with them on the same date printed on the coupons. I did an on-line chat and they were credited to my account immediately.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you use the MM coupon for redeeming 95 cash miles? That's how mine showed up -- just an entry for 25 bonus miles. If you're looking for miles related to the extra coupons some of us received where you needed to use a certain number of coupons to get an extra bonus, they didn't work properly for a lot of collectors... seems the system wasn't ready to deal with them on the same date printed on the coupons. I did an on-line chat and they were credited to my account immediately.*



I have successfully accumulated 263 cash miles. I am going to Sobey's to use my last MM coupon tomorrow! I don't know what I am going to do without Rexall! The AM was posted the next day!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you use the MM coupon for redeeming 95 cash miles? That's how mine showed up -- just an entry for 25 bonus miles. If you're looking for miles related to the extra coupons some of us received where you needed to use a certain number of coupons to get an extra bonus, they didn't work properly for a lot of collectors... seems the system wasn't ready to deal with them on the same date printed on the coupons. I did an on-line chat and they were credited to my account immediately.*


I used the MM plus the email coupons. The email coupon codes are all on my receipt but I only got partial miles for them. I looked at the receipt this morning and wrote out a detailed note for future reference. I'm missing 78 miles total but did get 25 the other day. Just not sure if the 25 where for MM or for using 4 coupons.


----------



## buyerbrad

dancin Disney style said:


> I used the MM plus the email coupons. The email coupon codes are all on my receipt but I only got partial miles for them. I looked at the receipt this morning and wrote out a detailed note for future reference. I'm missing 78 miles total but did get 25 the other day. Just not sure if the 25 where for MM or for using 4 coupons.




I also got the 25 miles yesterday from Sobeys.  I think they are from using the 4 coupons.  The miles from the coupons posted shortly after, but not the bonus 25.

The day I used the redeem 95 get 25 I spent over $20 and have not seen the 1 Airmile I should have got for spending over $20 (plus the bonus 25) post yet.


----------



## momtoARQ

jenng1983 said:


> I didn't realize it was only in the West! Lucky us! I remember the first time they did it on Black Friday... I was in heaven. Im so glad they started doing it more often



Oh shoot!  It never happens in Ontario?


----------



## Sparrow78

elaine amj said:


> LOL! Just one of those things....
> 
> My DH is going to Shell to fill up today but is really nervous after 2 failed attempts to use the MM coupon. He's pretty sure he can't gas up without paying/pre-authorizing first so could someone please walk us through the process?
> 
> First time he did it all at the pump and didn't realize the MM coupon needed to be manually scanned in the store.
> 
> Second time I went in and prepaid for $30 of gas. The coupon was scanned but the 10 AM did not show up so I think the $30 prepay did not qualify for the coupon.




I repaid in the store last money with a $100 shell card. The megamiles bonus didn't show on my reciept, just the scanned 940 code... but when I look at my airmiles account today it all posted. I think you will be ok.


----------



## elaine amj

I love Rexall! After my Foodland miles posted on the wrong day (giving me Dream miles instead of Cash miles), I did a quick shop at Rexall yesterday to bump up my cash miles so I can do the Sobeys MM offer. Woke up this morning to plenty of cash miles. Perfect timing since I am stopping there this morning!


----------



## elaine amj

Sparrow78 said:


> I repaid in the store last money with a $100 shell card. The megamiles bonus didn't show on my reciept, just the scanned 940 code... but when I look at my airmiles account today it all posted. I think you will be ok.



All I got from Shell that day was 1 bonus mile  My MM bonus did not post. So my prepaying didn't work.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I had 25am from Sobeys added twice on May 18.  They are from two different 25am wus 95am MM redemptions from cashing in two days in a row.  In my case there is no confusion, can't be from anything else.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last day to redeem for Canadian WDW tickets!


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Last day to redeem for Canadian WDW tickets!


I had my crock-pot.ca AMs post last night....and I am *EIGHT* airmiles from a 5 day.  I am seriously holding back at running to my CAA today. I have 2 10-day non-expiring WPM tickets and 2 7-day WPM Canadian deal tickets in the firebox. That's at least 2 trips in the future for DH and myself-or a LOT of solo trips!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I had my crock-pot.ca AMs post last night....and I am *EIGHT* airmiles from a 5 day.  I am seriously holding back at running to my CAA today. I have 2 10-day non-expiring WPM tickets and 2 7-day WPM Canadian deal tickets in the firebox. That's at least 2 trips in the future for DH and myself-or a LOT of solo trips!


We need to send you to do a quick pick up at Rexall to get those 8 airmiles,Best wishes Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So I just finished my Christmas shop 2017 for fellow staff members--I stock pile $125.00 in starbucks cash and then go into a starbucks and get 25 $5.00 gift cards.(I am good to go)
As soon as my Mega Miles posts I will have enough starbucks cash for my March 2018 trip. 
Now I need to make a new wish list for my airmiles,,,Hmmmmmm time to scan the airmiles site for rewards.
Have a great weekend everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie, can you not just purchase the 8 missing miles from Airmiles. I know you need to do them in blocks of 10? but that might be worth looking into. Would allow you to get your park ticket today.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Debbie, can you not just purchase the 8 missing miles from Airmiles. I know you need to do them in blocks of 10? but that might be worth looking into. Would allow you to get your park ticket today.


Thanks. I hadn't checked that. You have to buy in blocks of 100, so I could buy the 5 day for $30 and the 7 day for $120. Since I already have tickets, I am going to ♫ let it go, ♫ let it go ♫.  It's a want and not a need, ♫ and I'll be able to use the points for flights, rental cars or even other tickets in the future.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So I just finished my Christmas shop 2017 for fellow staff members--I stock pile $125.00 in starbucks cash and then go into a starbucks and get 25 $5.00 gift cards.(I am good to go)
> As soon as my Mega Miles posts I will have enough starbucks cash for my March 2018 trip.
> Now I need to make a new wish list for my airmiles,,,Hmmmmmm time to scan the airmiles site for rewards.
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Hugs Mel



Please enlighten me! How can this be done? Do you use the egiftcard to buy in-store gift cards. This would be wonderful!


----------



## kristabelle13

I have a hunch the WDW AM tickets will be on sale for awhile... the DL ones haven't sold out yet... unless AMs purchases them differently for WDW (aka at the time of redemption)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone seen Lowes gift cards at Shell?


----------



## ottawamom

I need another one of those Sobey's/Foodland GC promotions next week. I'm down to my last $150 GC.  Let's all put our wishing caps on wish that into reality. We haven't seen one since the end of March.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I need another one of those Sobey's/Foodland GC promotions next week. I'm down to my last $150 GC.  Let's all put our wishing caps on wish that into reality. We haven't seen one since the end of March.


*Always happy to oblige  *
*



*


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone seen Lowes gift cards at Shell?


At ours in Aurora there is


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Please enlighten me! How can this be done? Do you use the egiftcard to buy in-store gift cards. This would be wonderful!


Hi Hon
I have a starbucks gift card that I got a few years ago from someone.
I just went to the starbucks web site and registered it.
https://www.starbucks.ca/
Each time I get 95 airmiles cash I can redeem it for a Starbucks e-voucher for 10.00 . When the e voucher is sent to my email there is an option to just add it to your existing starbucks card--which is what I do.
I then just take my card and go to my local starbucks and get 25 $5.00 cards.
Hope that explains it better.
So in answer to your comment/question yes I use e-gift card to buy instore gift cards.
I have also been known to send "treats" to my sons and grand daughter by entering their email address . This option is offered on the airmiles web site when you are purchasing your e-voucher.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Sparrow78

so went to safeway today...

The cashier told me it will be Blue friday next week! WOOT WOOT!


i spent $130 and got 243 airmiles... spend 100 get 100, my load and go was spend 100 get 30, got a bunch on cereal deals (buy 3 get 30) and then some misc stuff in store. Not bad but I have done better. Since spending them all to book our trip I'm already back up to 897 airmiles since Apr 25! I need 3350 for the van rental so I should make it especially with the megamiles bonus and not kidding, we've had some big charges this month (home insurance) hit the cc so I'm excited to see what I'll get on my BMO card this statement cycle lol


----------



## damo

Anyone hear if there is going to be a Metro deal?  Someone had mentioned it way back in this thread that there might be a MM Metro something or other towards the end of the month.

I've got my 5 deals done but would like to have one extra for insurance!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have a starbucks gift card that I got a few years ago from someone.
> I just went to the starbucks web site and registered it.
> https://www.starbucks.ca/
> Each time I get 95 airmiles cash I can redeem it for a Starbucks e-voucher for 10.00 . When the e voucher is sent to my email there is an option to just add it to your existing starbucks card--which is what I do.
> I then just take my card and go to my local starbucks and get 25 $5.00 cards.
> Hope that explains it better.
> So in answer to your comment/question yes I use e-gift card to buy instore gift cards.
> I have also been known to send "treats" to my sons and grand daughter by entering their email address . This option is offered on the airmiles web site when you are purchasing your e-voucher.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel! It means I need to get a gift card first. DD has an account. Can I load the evouchers to her account and then use her account to get the in-store gift cards? I just redeemed $200 in Starbucks evouchers. I was planning to use them at WDW. However, it seems to be better use in getting gift cards for Christmas.

Thanks for sharing best practices in effective use of AM!


----------



## marchingstar

well with the eve of the canadian discount expiry looming, i just cashed in a nice pile of air miles for another set of WDW tickets! i thought i was done and just building my miles up, but i talked things over with my partner and we decided that we know we'll use the tickets so it's worth having a few sets around.


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks Mel! It means I need to get a gift card first. DD has an account. Can I load the evouchers to her account and then use her account to get the in-store gift cards? I just redeemed $200 in Starbucks evouchers. I was planning to use them at WDW. However, it seems to be better use in getting gift cards for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks for sharing best practices in effective use of AM!



I've got to say while it was great to be able to use the Starbucks card at Disney, the line-ups in the store were soooo long. I ended up just walking by them most of the time.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> I've got to say while it was great to be able to use the Starbucks card at Disney, the line-ups in the store were soooo long. I ended up just walking by them most of the time.



Thanks for the heads up! That's why it's great to find out other ways to use the evouchers.


----------



## momtoARQ

Are there Blue Friday deals in Ontario?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kristabelle13 said:


> I have a hunch the WDW AM tickets will be on sale for awhile... the DL ones haven't sold out yet... unless AMs purchases them differently for WDW (aka at the time of redemption)



When was the Disneyland deal supposed to end?  I'm hoping the DW deal sticks around on the AM site for a bit too.


----------



## elaine amj

Well, I went to Sobeys this morning to redeem 95 cash miles for $10 (Nothing to load for this to qualify for MM, right? ) The sign at the cash said I would get 25 bonus miles for this too - but none showed up on my receipt. The cashier called someone who told him it will show up in my airmiles account within 18 days.

Does Sobeys offer load&go or other printable coupons?


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Well, I went to Sobeys this morning to redeem 95 cash miles for $10 (Nothing to load for this to qualify for MM, right? ) The sign at the cash said I would get 25 bonus miles for this too - but none showed up on my receipt. The cashier called someone who told him it will show up in my airmiles account within 18 days.
> 
> Does Sobeys offer load&go or other printable coupons?


*Those 25 AM will show up in your account "soon-ish" If you showed the coupon from the MM booklet and you haven't used an offer at Sobeys yet then yes, it will count towards your 5 coupons.*

*Sobyeys/Foodland has what's called "My Offers" You need to sign up for this programme and then every week go in and load them to your card.*
* Sobeys My Offers sign up page *


----------



## Donald - my hero

momtoARQ said:


> Are there Blue Friday deals in Ontario?


*No, that's not something we get to take advantage of, but i do think we get some pretty amazing deal ourselves. *


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

dancin Disney style said:


> You might want to double check but I think Staples is $45 minimum.
> 
> 
> I also see a Sobeys 25 bonus posted but I don't know what it's for. My shop there last weekend was short over 50 (I think 70 some) miles. I have to go and look at my receipt again.


UGH WE spent almost $60 and i told the guy " I have my coupon " and he said " I have it here" and I Said "But its the one for the main airmiles bonus" and i gave it to him....and he still used his as it was 'easier'. i am worried that my staples purchase won't count now. Grrrr. I am going to get a screen shot of my airmiles to date to see if you all agree that i am missing that one .


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Ok here is my screen shot (the lowes online airmiles.ca was returned so it doesnt count) so i think that with the 25 mastercard purchases, i am still one short?


----------



## damo

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Ok here is my screen shot (the lowes online airmiles.ca was returned so it doesnt count) so i think that with the 25 mastercard purchases, i am still one short?





You have Staples, airmiles shops, Rona, Shell and probably mastercard?   That should be good!

Check your actual Staples receipt to see if it says promo 69932.  That's what mine says.  Mine doesn't say anything special on my airmiles page that is different than yours.  If I were you, I'd get one more.  Do you have a Rexall close by?  That is an easy one.


----------



## AngelDisney

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> UGH WE spent almost $60 and i told the guy " I have my coupon " and he said " I have it here" and I Said "But its the one for the main airmiles bonus" and i gave it to him....and he still used his as it was 'easier'. i am worried that my staples purchase won't count now. Grrrr. I am going to get a screen shot of my airmiles to date to see if you all agree that i am missing that one .



I don't understand customer service nowadays. Shouldn't what's easier for the customers be done first?

I forgot I had to unlock my cash account before scanning my airmiles card and I wanted to use the cash miles at Sobey's for the MM deal. The young cashier told me there were still no cash miles showing after I unlocked the account. He told me I couldn't use it. I told him I had to use it. And asked if I can just pay for the two LCBO GCs, and cancel the $13 worth of grocery items to be re-rung again. He then rolled his eyes, kissed his teeth and cancelled everything! Once he did the purchase again. The cash miles showed up and everything was ok. I apologized for the inconvenience and not knowing to unlock the account prior ringing through my stuff though. Yet customer service could have been better!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks Mel! It means I need to get a gift card first. DD has an account. Can I load the evouchers to her account and then use her account to get the in-store gift cards? I just redeemed $200 in Starbucks evouchers. I was planning to use them at WDW. However, it seems to be better use in getting gift cards for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks for sharing best practices in effective use of AM!



Hi Hon
Maybe just take the e-vouchers into a starbucks and ask them to load what you want onto a gift card?
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Maybe just take the e-vouchers into a starbucks and ask them to load what you want onto a gift card?
> Hugs Mel



Thanks! I will try that and report back later.


----------



## mort1331

So just looked on the airmiles site, still an option for reduced park passes. Gone on the Disney site. Was able to go to checkout on AM site, just did not have enough points for it to go through.
Good luck to any that might try to score them still.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spend $161 at Sobeys yesterday, earned 353 air miles . Plus, I got another MM coupon done.

One of the last MM offers both DH and I plan to use is for Pharmasave, buy any 2 pharmasave-branded products.  Sounds easy. Hopefully they have cheap stuff like mini hand sanitizers, lip balm etc.   

I really have to get on the ball and start redeeming my cash miles.  I'm planning on having at least $1300 by January 1 and that money is going towards our US cash. Same with PC Plus, gotta start cashing in those points!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Spend $161 at Sobeys yesterday, earned 353 air miles . Plus, I got another MM coupon done.
> 
> One of the last MM offers both DH and I plan to use is for Pharmasave, buy any 2 pharmasave-branded products.  Sounds easy. Hopefully they have cheap stuff like mini hand sanitizers, lip balm etc.
> 
> I really have to get on the ball and start redeeming my cash miles.  I'm planning on having at least $1300 by January 1 and that money is going towards our US cash. Same with PC Plus, gotta start cashing in those points!


you can cash in points on airmiles for actual US cash? same with PC points?

I know I am not maximizing my pc points. I just scan at the cash and when i get to 20,000 i trade in  for $20 off. I didn't realize that there is another element to this?


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

damo said:


> You have Staples, airmiles shops, Rona, Shell and probably mastercard?   That should be good!
> 
> Check your actual Staples receipt to see if it says promo 69932.  That's what mine says.  Mine doesn't say anything special on my airmiles page that is different than yours.  If I were you, I'd get one more.  Do you have a Rexall close by?  That is an easy one.


Yes I think I have to do that to err on the side of caution. I will see if I can find my receipt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from a rather frustrating Metro trip --- we were expecting to be able to do the buy 4 get 50 AM at least twice and discovered that the products included aren't things we like/need. The "ice cream" aren't actual "ice cream" icky non-dairy stuff, large jars of mayo, massive containers of margarine. We were able to do the buy 3 get 20 AM though & several targeted offers to snag 94 Am for just over $100, not terrific but the best haul from Metro in close to 2 months. *

***side note, not related to AM .. we need burgers for tomorrow and I can't have any spices -- the only frozen burgers Metro carries that fit that are made from US beef .. uhm, NO thanks (don't get that when CDN beef is so good??) so decided to try Costco  15 minutes circling the parking lot before we gave up and came home! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> you can cash in points on airmiles for actual US cash? same with PC points?
> 
> I know I am not maximizing my pc points. I just scan at the cash and when i get to 20,000 i trade in  for $20 off. I didn't realize that there is another element to this?


*I think what people are talking about is a bit of mental juggling of funds.... One person has mentioned when they get to the point of having $100.00 in PC points they will chuck a $100.00 Visa card in with a grocery order that is close to $100.00 and *imagine* that the card was free instead of the groceries. Make sense?? Someone will chime in I'm sure as to how they do this mathematical maneuvering .  *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from a rather frustrating Metro trip --- we were expecting to be able to do the buy 4 get 50 AM at least twice and discovered that the products included aren't things we like/need. The "ice cream" aren't actual "ice cream" icky non-dairy stuff, large jars of mayo, massive containers of margarine. We were able to do the buy 3 get 20 AM though & several targeted offers to snag 94 Am for just over $100, not terrific but the best haul from Metro in close to 2 months. *



I was disappointed with this as well.  The other stuff was on sale however they were not included in the AM offer.  I ended up picking up 3 of the non dairy stuff and a box of some sort of treats to get the AM.  I must say I was pleasantly surprised when I tasted two of the different flavors.  I may go back and get some more.  The PB&cookie wowed me! 
I'm glad I experimented.  It was better than any non dairy I've ever had.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think what people are talking about is a bit of mental juggling of funds.... One person has mentioned when they get to the point of having $100.00 in PC points they will chuck a $100.00 Visa card in with a grocery order that is close to $100.00 and *imagine* that the card was free instead of the groceries. Make sense?? Someone will chime in I'm sure as to how they do this mathematical maneuvering .  *


Makes sense 100% i do the same. I thought i was was missing out on something. Lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I've got to say while it was great to be able to use the Starbucks card at Disney, the line-ups in the store were soooo long. I ended up just walking by them most of the time.


I agree that the lines appear to be far too long to wait in but  we always do and it moves VERY quickly.  I use my AM for Starbucks money so that we can get breakfast on our park


Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from a rather frustrating Metro trip --- we were expecting to be able to do the buy 4 get 50 AM at least twice and discovered that the products included aren't things we like/need. The "ice cream" aren't actual "ice cream" icky non-dairy stuff, large jars of mayo, massive containers of margarine. We were able to do the buy 3 get 20 AM though & several targeted offers to snag 94 Am for just over $100, not terrific but the best haul from Metro in close to 2 months. *


I got Magnum ice cream bars and they are really good.  Not something I would normally buy. A tad pricey but it's ok just this once.  They also had Ben & Jerry's.



Donald - my hero said:


> *I think what people are talking about is a bit of mental juggling of funds.... One person has mentioned when they get to the point of having $100.00 in PC points they will chuck a $100.00 Visa card in with a grocery order that is close to $100.00 and *imagine* that the card was free instead of the groceries. Make sense?? Someone will chime in I'm sure as to how they do this mathematical maneuvering .  *



Another way of doing it is using your PC points to pay for your groceries and then putting the cash that it would have cost in your vacation fund.  Same goes for redeeming AM cash miles.  Basically the same thing as getting a Visa GC just minus the activation fee.


----------



## dancin Disney style

For the PC points folks there are a ton of bonus points this week at RCSS.  Almost all of the new Insider's Report products have high amounts of points.  There are items not listed in the flyer that have points attached to them.  One that I picked up was chilled brewed coffee...$3.99 with 2000 PC points.  My DD loves iced coffee and is going to try it tomorrow.  If she likes it I will pick up several cartons and put them in the freezer for her.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I got Magnum ice cream bars and they are really good.  Not something I would normally buy. A tad pricey but it's ok just this once.  They also had Ben & Jerry's.


*In our store the ONLY Ben & Jerry's stuff that was included was the non-dairy stuff and we couldn't justify the ice cream bars at that price.... even at the $ - AM ratio it's not a product we need in the house (read that: the duck would eat them ALL far too quickly!!)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *In our store the ONLY Ben & Jerry's stuff that was included was the non-dairy stuff and we couldn't justify the ice cream bars at that price.... even at the $ - AM ratio it's not a product we need in the house (read that: the duck would eat them ALL far too quickly!!)*


I agree  on the bars.  I actually walked away from the freezer and thought about it.  In the end I got them because I've wanted to try the Magnum products, they just look so tasty. I bought three boxes of Magnum bars but only two in flavours that I like so I'm fairly safe on the amount that I will eat.  Plus, I stashed them in the bottom of my chest freezer = I'm going to think twice about digging one out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Another way of doing it is using your PC points to pay for your groceries and then putting the cash that it would have cost in your vacation fund.  Same goes for redeeming AM cash miles.  Basically the same thing as getting a Visa GC just minus the activation fee.



Yes, sorry. That is what I meant.  I just cash in the points/miles and whatever the dollar amount was, I put that same amount of money in our savings account.


----------



## Ohhlookitsnic

https://www.facebook.com/groups/419772161722374/

Not sure if you have seen this group or not but everyone posts deals they've found !


----------



## ottawamom

Discussion at the dinner table this evening. The $.04 off a litre of gas at Shell doen't seem to be working any longer. I don't know if this has been mentioned previously and I am just late to the game or not.  The offer I got in the mail said it was good until June 4th with the fine print saying they could end the offer at any time. Anyone else find this to be the case?

I just signed up for the online AM offer $.05 off a litre (up to 100L) or 50AM (5 AM a fill-up). You have to text them some info to sign up. Sign-up ends May 24th. Gas fill-ups are June 2-15.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
* Rexall Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid May 22nd - 25th*


----------



## ottawamom

My triple dipping days at Rexall may be coming to an end.  Spent $58 used MM (15AM), email (80AM), load and go(100AM) and coupon from receipt (50AM). The coupon from the receipt wasn't reflected in the total AM earned. Questioned this with the cashier, he added them separately but they had always shown up automatically before.  The coupon from the receipt is unique to the Ottawa area I believe.  Anyone else have this experience this week with one of the offers not  being allowed?

I will try again next week and see what happens. If it doesn't work I guess those days are over.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> My triple dipping days at Rexall may be coming to an end.  Spent $58 used MM (15AM), email (80AM), load and go(100AM) and coupon from receipt (50AM). The coupon from the receipt wasn't reflected in the total AM earned. Questioned this with the cashier, he added them separately but they had always shown up automatically before.  The coupon from the receipt is unique to the Ottawa area I believe.  Anyone else have this experience this week with one of the offers not  being allowed?
> 
> I will try again next week and see what happens. If it doesn't work I guess those days are over.


*DANG, i hope this isn't the case because my loadngo offers lately have been HUGE -- this week's is spend $80 get 100 AM which is really hard to reach and if i do that and find out that that the weekly coupon took priority meaning i spent too much*


----------



## ottawamom

My Load and Go, Email and MM all worked! It was just one extra coupon I have which didn't.  It has worked with the noted combo before. Changes may be in the offing or it may just be a long weekend glitch.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> My Load and Go, Email and MM all worked! It was just one extra coupon I have which didn't.  It has worked with the noted combo before. Changes may be in the offing or it may just be a long weekend glitch.



Last time I was not able to use the email coupon with the Load and Go offer and $5 off coupon. I thought it was because I scanned the $5 coupon before showing the email coupon (it slipped my mind at the moment). Now I wonder whether they are not stackable anymore. I may try again to find out.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> My triple dipping days at Rexall may be coming to an end.  Spent $58 used MM (15AM), email (80AM), load and go(100AM) and coupon from receipt (50AM). The coupon from the receipt wasn't reflected in the total AM earned. Questioned this with the cashier, he added them separately but they had always shown up automatically before.  The coupon from the receipt is unique to the Ottawa area I believe.  Anyone else have this experience this week with one of the offers not  being allowed?
> 
> I will try again next week and see what happens. If it doesn't work I guess those days are over.



I have had stuff not show up on the receipt at Rexall and then show up online.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I have had stuff not show up on the receipt at Rexall and then show up online.


Same here


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Same here



I've also had stuff show up on the receipt but not show up online!


----------



## ottawamom

So I may be in for a little extra pixie dust when Rexall posts as the cashier manually made it right.


----------



## Aladora

Good news for my Airmiles but bad news for my liver...I just discovered that Thrifty Foods Liquor stores give Airmiles!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I've been told the AM system can only process 3 offers at a time...



ottawamom said:


> My triple dipping days at Rexall may be coming to an end.  Spent $58 used MM (15AM), email (80AM), load and go(100AM) and coupon from receipt (50AM). The coupon from the receipt wasn't reflected in the total AM earned. Questioned this with the cashier, he added them separately but they had always shown up automatically before.  The coupon from the receipt is unique to the Ottawa area I believe.  Anyone else have this experience this week with one of the offers not  being allowed?
> 
> I will try again next week and see what happens. If it doesn't work I guess those days are over.


----------



## ottawamom

That may explain it. I would have left the spend $25 get 15AM coupon out of the stack if I had known that.  I was able to use all 4 last week though but it was my regular cashier and she may have entered them differently. I'll leave the MM coupon out next week.


----------



## DilEmma

This week may be an exception but last week I stacked the receipt coupon, MM, load & go, the email coupon and the survey coupon no problem. That said, I stopped shopping at Rexall for a bit in January due to two unsuccessful stacks in a row. I did suspect it was the way the cashier entered them. And I'm thankful it was a temporary thing. 

If it wasn't for this past glitch I'd be more worried about yours. But instead I'm optimistic. For now. Hopefully. I hope. Sigh.


----------



## kristabelle13

momof2gr8kids said:


> When was the Disneyland deal supposed to end?  I'm hoping the DW deal sticks around on the AM site for a bit too.


February 2X? It wasn't extended but the WDW was.


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall posted, no extra pixie dust.  I got all the AM I wanted thanks to the cashier making it right. Posted this as an update to conclude my saga.


----------



## kristabelle13

On the weekend, I figured out out a good way to hit the BMO MasterCard spend X get X miles in May promo. 2 - 10 day WDW Cdn tix PH. Was enough! I plan to go sometime in next 8 years or so. Might as well hedge


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> On the weekend, I figured out out a good way to hit the BMO MasterCard *spend X get X miles* in May promo. 2 - 10 day WDW Cdn tix PH. Was enough! I plan to go sometime in next 8 years or so. Might as well hedge



What was that offer?  I don't think I heard about it.


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> What was that offer?  I don't think I heard about it.


It was an emailed offer I think targeted based on spending habits. Mine was $1800 for 180 bonus. But others reported much different.


----------



## 1926Moon

Aladora said:


> Good news for my Airmiles bit bad news for my liver...I just discovered that Thrifty Foods Liquor stores give Airmiles!



Stop the presses - is this at the Thrifty's in BC??


----------



## 1926Moon

Okay - I need someone to break something down real simple for me - can someone explain why all the purchases of GC at Shell?  Is there a special deal on them?
Thank you for helping out the rookie!
Kristine


----------



## Aladora

1926Moon said:


> Stop the presses - is this at the Thrifty's in BC??



At the Thrifty Foods Liquor stores in BC!!! I was on Salt Spring Island this weekend and hit the liquor store in Ganges and there were Airmiles signs everywhere! When we got home yesterday I popped into the Thrifty Foods Liquor store at Tuscany Village (in Victoria) and grabbed 100AM for spending $100...like that is hard to do, lol!

It seems as though there are locations in:
Coquitlam
Courtenay
Dawson Creek
Fort St. John
Kelowna
Mill Bay
Saanich (Victoria area)
Salt Spring Island

Thrifty Foods Liquor


----------



## Donald - my hero

1926Moon said:


> Okay - I need someone to break something down real simple for me - can someone explain why all the purchases of GC at Shell?  Is there a special deal on them?
> Thank you for helping out the rookie!
> Kristine


*Until June 4th you will get 7X the Airmiles on any in-store purchases at Shell and that includes Gift cards. There have been some reports of certain cards being excluded but it doesn't hurt to ask!*

*Terms & conditions:*


** Offer valid from March 27 to June 4, 2017 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT. Get 7x the AIR MILES Reward Miles on your Convenience Retail purchases. No fuel purchase required. Bonus Offer applies to the base Mile offer of 1 Mile for each $10 of in-store purchase (maximum $100) per transaction only. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs. Shell reserves the right without advance notice to change or discontinue this promotion at any time. Please allow up to 6 weeks post promotion for the Bonus Miles to be awarded to your Collector Account. *


----------



## 1926Moon

Oh - interesting!  Thank you


----------



## 1926Moon

Aladora said:


> At the Thrifty Foods Liquor stores in BC!!! I was on Salt Spring Island this weekend and hit the liquor store in Ganges and there were Airmiles signs everywhere! When we got home yesterday I popped into the Thrifty Foods Liquor store at Tuscany Village (in Victoria) and grabbed 100AM for spending $100...like that is hard to do, lol!
> 
> It seems as though there are locations in:
> Coquitlam
> Courtenay
> Dawson Creek
> Fort St. John
> Kelowna
> Mill Bay
> Saanich (Victoria area)
> Salt Spring Island
> 
> Thrifty Foods Liquor



Awesome - thanks for this!!  Maybe it will make its way to Nanaimo or Duncan soon


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Related** but not really to AM collecting AND the MM promotion :
Indigo currently has free shipping -- no minimum purchase until May 25th ...AND 3X the miles*


----------



## DizzyDis

For those in Ottawa, my local Sobeys had a General Mills promotion on for Cheerios (and a few others) to buy 10 and get 150AM. My kids eat them every morning, so I stocked up and am now seeing if I may be able to squeeze in another ticket before AM runs out of stock. Between that and a few other good offers (St Hubert soup, buy 3 at $2.49, get 25 AM) I got one of my best hauls: spent $98, got 276 AM. Now to see how soon they post and how long GCs stay in stock at AM!

On a related note, now debating a special mommy daughter trip this fall to see Christmas decorations at WDW. Seeing if we can do a quick 5 day getaway, stay value and use these tickets, would be practically free!


----------



## 1926Moon

Between my load and go offers, and the Rexall coupon that was posted here - I stopped at Rexall on the way home, spent $80.05 before tax, and earned 222 miles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DizzyDis said:


> For those in Ottawa, my local Sobeys had a General Mills promotion on for Cheerios (and a few others) to buy 10 and get 150AM.



Sobeys Atlantic had a similar deal as well - spend $40, get 150 miles.  

Stocked up the pantry on Nature's Valley bars, and the new Cinnamon Toast Crunch Treat bars - OMG, DH cursed me for introducing these to him!  They are almost like a skor bar.  And only 90 calories! I asked him if I could go back today to get $40 worth and 150 miles - he said his waistline is telling him NO! lol


----------



## ottawamom

I'm definitely going to have to take my time shopping this week and walk the aisles.  Looks like I missed out on some good deals. I just ran in last week and picked up what was on my list.


----------



## DizzyDis

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys Atlantic had a similar deal as well - spend $40, get 150 miles.
> 
> Stocked up the pantry on Nature's Valley bars, and the new Cinnamon Toast Crunch Treat bars - OMG, DH cursed me for introducing these to him!  They are almost like a skor bar.  And only 90 calories! I asked him if I could go back today to get $40 worth and 150 miles - he said his waistline is telling him NO! lol



Yes, I am debating going back again today, I think if I do another set of 150, and a couple of other little things, I will have enough for the ticket. I think I skipped over the granola bar aisle, so I will take a look when I go back (who knows, maybe there is something here this week too?).

And I forgot to mention what I think was the most impressive part of this: I had my 2 year old with me!! Yes, I was that parent who opened the bag of cookies to keep the child quiet while shopping. But the Pepperidge farms ones had extra AM too


----------



## alohamom

I have a question for any of you that have purchases the Mega Mile items at LCBO in person. 

I was going to buy the wine that has been up for most of the month because it was in stock in my Milton store. Now it is gone from the Mega Miles coupon page and another has replaced it. The new one is described as a Pinot Noir but when I click on it to see if there is stock it comes up on the LCBO site as "Ghost Pines" merlot! I see there is stock of both wines in the store I was going to-how do I know if I am buying the right wine? Any thoughts from my AM homies?


----------



## alohamom

Thanks once again to @Donald - my hero for suggesting the Air Miles shops and Indigo free shipping combo. I have been planning to buy a little inexpensive book for my niece and have not gotten around to it. It is only in stock online so the free shipping and 3X airmiles came in handy. Thanks J


----------



## DilEmma

alohamom said:


> I have a question for any of you that have purchases the Mega Mile items at LCBO in person.
> 
> I was going to buy the wine that has been up for most of the month because it was in stock in my Milton store. Now it is gone from the Mega Miles coupon page and another has replaced it. The new one is described as a Pinot Noir but when I click on it to see if there is stock it comes up on the LCBO site as "Ghost Pines" merlot! I see there is stock of both wines in the store I was going to-how do I know if I am buying the right wine? Any thoughts from my AM homies?


http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/aquinas-pinot-noir-napa-valley/277657#.WSWakFRE2hA
I think the Mega Miles link misdirects you. The coupon says it is for product 277657, which is the one in the link I added with the proper name.
LCBO.ca show 11 available at:
1025 BRONTE STREET SOUTH
905-636-7691


----------



## alohamom

DilEmma said:


> http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/product/aquinas-pinot-noir-napa-valley/277657#.WSWakFRE2hA
> I think the Mega Miles link misdirects you. The coupon says it is for product 277657, which is the one in the link I added with the proper name.
> LCBO.ca show 11 available at:
> 1025 BRONTE STREET SOUTH
> 905-636-7691



Thanks so much!


----------



## mort1331

Just an update, was still able to get to the check out of AM for a 5 day pass for 2900. In case anyone has some points posting and are close


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Related** but not really to AM collecting AND the MM promotion :
> Indigo currently has free shipping -- no minimum purchase until May 25th ...AND 3X the miles*



this is sort of an aside, but if you live near a chapters you can always have an order shipped to the store. no fees, no minimum $ required, and you still earn AM if you order through airmilesshops


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer is a bust again.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> this is sort of an aside, but if you live near a chapters you can always have an order shipped to the store. no fees, no minimum $ required, and you still earn AM if you order through airmilesshops



Thanks for the info....I rarely have enough for free shipping...


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
is a wash for me this week.
link here

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-25-to-31/all

Hopefully Sobeys and Foodland have better deals
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys has a few little deals. There are some granola bars for $2.49 that are buy 2 get 20 AM, of course the kind my son likes are the same price but buy 3 get 10 AM... 

Rexall has a "head to toe" thing for 100 AM. I will check again when we get back from our walk if anyone is interested. I'm sure they'll be posted tomorrow. Lowes has a 5x the AM event too I believe.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Reminder that the Shell 50am or 5 cents/l signup ends tonight.

Text *SHELL* to *111222* to choose one of two great offers!

Save 5¢ per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.

OR

Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. Get 5 Bonus Miles on every $5 you spend.

Text your choice by May 24! Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card for you to use on June 2 until June 15.


----------



## 1926Moon

Days in the Sun - thanks, I just signed up for it


----------



## Sparrow78

Apparently the deal is based on eastern time.... It's 10 in Alberta and I got a reply saying it's over


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sparrow78 said:


> so went to safeway today...
> 
> The cashier told me it will be Blue friday next week! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> i spent $130 and got 243 airmiles... spend 100 get 100, my load and go was spend 100 get 30, got a bunch on cereal deals (buy 3 get 30) and then some misc stuff in store. Not bad but I have done better. Since spending them all to book our trip I'm already back up to 897 airmiles since Apr 25! I need 3350 for the van rental so I should make it especially with the megamiles bonus and not kidding, we've had some big charges this month (home insurance) hit the cc so I'm excited to see what I'll get on my BMO card this statement cycle lol



No Blue Friday in our Safeway flyer. I was so excited!! Give that cashier the stink eye next time you are there for me please!!! lol


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-26-to-june-1/all

Foodland Flyer
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/

I will definitely be isle strolling looking for in-store deals this week.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> No Blue Friday in our Safeway flyer. I was so excited!!



Me too!!!!  But if they are keeping with how they are running their promotions...next week should be " Blue Friday"  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

So I've given up on Metro being part of Megamiles.  The customer service manager told me at the beginning of the month that they were participating at the end of the month.  I've just called the store again this morning and they hadn't heard anything about it (this wasn't the manager). I've also live chatted airmiles (got nowhere, rep talked in circles) and called Metro Head Office (also knows nothing about it).

I think I'm going to do Staples and Rona (has a weekend 15% off everything promo).  I wanted to do Lowes but items I want aren't on sale and I can't get to the $100 limit without the risk of needing/wanting to return something and being under the $100 limit.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm disappointed Metro didn't participate in the Megamiles, I managed to get 5 of the shops done but really wanted that 6th just in case. I did Shell, Rexall, Sobeys, Foodland and the Children's Place. Ah well. Now to wait.


----------



## Debbie

*One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
*
My AM posted, and I HAD 3251 points. Quickly ordered another WDW pass....and now my account has just 1 AM left. Have to keep working on AMs so that poor little AM has some friends.


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Me too!!!!  But if they are keeping with how they are running their promotions...next week should be " Blue Friday"  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!



I was bummed too - fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## Sparrow78

kerreyn said:


> I was bummed too - fingers crossed for next week!



Lol sorry! I came on here to post what a liar he was lol

Not impressed at all with this weeks flyer really from what I could briefly see in my email


----------



## kerreyn

Sparrow78 said:


> Lol sorry! I came on here to post what a liar he was lol
> 
> Not impressed at all with this weeks flyer really from what I could briefly see in my email



Lol - all good! Just helps build the anticipation waiting for next week's flyer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On the off chance that anyone needs one (or even 2) coupons to finish up the MM promotion Lowes has a fairly AM heavy flyer this weekend.*

* Major appliances :10 X AM*
*Trailers : save 20% and 5 X AM*
*Toilets: save 15% on installation (in store purchases only) and 5 X AM*
*Spend $100.00 or more and get 5X AM*
*This weekend only save tax on a bunch of things*
*Other than the toilet installation offer needing to be an instore purchase all of the other bonuses & sales also apply to online purchases. This would allow you to use both the Lowes specific MM coupon and if your total purchase is over $150.00, the Airmiles shop coupon.*

* Lowes Flyer*


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> My triple dipping days at Rexall may be coming to an end.  Spent $58 used MM (15AM), email (80AM), load and go(100AM) and coupon from receipt (50AM). The coupon from the receipt wasn't reflected in the total AM earned. Questioned this with the cashier, he added them separately but they had always shown up automatically before.  The coupon from the receipt is unique to the Ottawa area I believe.  Anyone else have this experience this week with one of the offers not  being allowed?
> 
> I will try again next week and see what happens. If it doesn't work I guess those days are over.


I just finished a $30 Rexall shop ($31.96 before taxes) in Barrhaven. I stacked the Mega Miles coupon, the $5 off survey coupon, spend $30 get 60 Load & Go and the spend $30 get 50 receipt coupon.  The receipt coupon did not automatically stack although the coupon code and details show up on the receipt. The $5 survey coupon correctly shows as cash tender. The manager had to manually add 50 AM for the receipt coupon.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *On the off chance that anyone needs one (or even 2) coupons to finish up the MM promotion Lowes has a fairly AM heavy flyer this weekend.*
> 
> * Major appliances :10 X AM*
> *Trailers : save 20% and 5 X AM*
> *Toilets: save 15% on installation (in store purchases only) and 5 X AM*
> *Spend $100.00 or more and get 5X AM*
> *This weekend only save tax on a bunch of things*
> *Other than the toilet installation offer needing to be an instore purchase all of the other bonuses & sales also apply to online purchases. This would allow you to use both the Lowes specific MM coupon and if your total purchase is over $150.00, the Airmiles shop coupon.*
> 
> * Lowes Flyer*



I'm still considering this.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> I just finished a $30 Rexall shop ($31.96 before taxes) in Barrhaven. I stacked the Mega Miles coupon, the $5 off survey coupon, spend $30 get 60 Load & Go and the spend $30 get 50 receipt coupon.  The receipt coupon did not automatically stack although the coupon code and details show up on the receipt. The $5 survey coupon correctly shows as cash tender. The manager had to manually add 50 AM for the receipt coupon.



I wonder if they are phasing out the Spend $30 get 50AM coupon. Glad you were able to get it added manually.  I will try my usual stack without the MM and see if it works next week.


----------



## DizzyDis

Donald - my hero said:


> *On the off chance that anyone needs one (or even 2) coupons to finish up the MM promotion Lowes has a fairly AM heavy flyer this weekend.*
> 
> * Major appliances :10 X AM*
> *Trailers : save 20% and 5 X AM*
> *Toilets: save 15% on installation (in store purchases only) and 5 X AM*
> *Spend $100.00 or more and get 5X AM*
> *This weekend only save tax on a bunch of things*
> *Other than the toilet installation offer needing to be an instore purchase all of the other bonuses & sales also apply to online purchases. This would allow you to use both the Lowes specific MM coupon and if your total purchase is over $150.00, the Airmiles shop coupon.*
> 
> * Lowes Flyer*



Thank you, I had completely forgotten about Lowes being in airmilesshops.com, we are looking at new light fixtures, so I could probably get the 2 offers that way. I already did Children's Place and Rexall, so order lights, fill up the gas tank and we are good to go! Now to decide if I will try to do it on my other account before the end of next week....


----------



## kuhltiffany

I can meet you at the LCBO and buy some more red wine, use your AM card if you want?  I think we live fairly close by each other…



hdrolfe said:


> I'm disappointed Metro didn't participate in the Megamiles, I managed to get 5 of the shops done but really wanted that 6th just in case. I did Shell, Rexall, Sobeys, Foodland and the Children's Place. Ah well. Now to wait.


----------



## DilEmma

Hmm, first time for everything,
My Rexall Air Miles didn't post this morning. I guess I'll stop telling people they'll be in their account in the morning.
It's Murphy though... because I was going to make a booking that I need the points top up on.


----------



## ottawamom

Give it an hour or so. My points don't usually post until after 9 sometimes 10am.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Agree, mine just posted, I usually get them around 8:43am lol.


----------



## Aladora

I just dropped off my car at Craftsman Collision and the initial estimate (before they take the front end off to see what else I broke!) is $5,500! 

Even without the extra 75am from the Mega Miles, that is going to be a nice bunch of Airmiles at 1am/$15!


----------



## ottawamom

For a week of no great Airmiles I managed to rack up 450AM.  Just a reminder to everyone that the little purchases do add up. 

I did 195 at Rexall spent just over $50, Just stocked up on snack bars at Sobey's also picked up some of the St. Hubert soup (160AM). I picked up some cheese at Metro, a couple of Shell fill-ups and there you go 450AM.

Keep plugging away at them even in the slow weeks all AM are good AM when you've got tickets (plane or Disney or Universal) in your sights.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've been out squeezing in an errand or two and stopped off at a Shell station that is not my usual one. I wanted to buy 5 X$100 Visa cards because I'm buying a BBQ at Lowe's tomorrow.  I was told that you can only pay cash for gift cards as per Shell policy. Many times I've bought GC's with my Amex so I know that's not the case.  I left without buying anything and on my way home stopped at my usual Shell and got what I wanted no questions asked and paid Amex. I did get a bit of an eye roll for asking for separate receipts though.

Wish I could have found actual Lowes cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I've been out squeezing in an errand or two and stopped off at a Shell station that is not my usual one. I wanted to buy 5 X$100 Visa cards because I'm buying a BBQ at Lowe's tomorrow.  I was told that you can only pay cash for gift cards as per Shell policy. Many times I've bought GC's with my Amex so I know that's not the case.  I left without buying anything and on my way home stopped at my usual Shell and got what I wanted no questions asked and paid Amex. I did get a bit of an eye roll for asking for separate receipts though.
> 
> Wish I could have found actual Lowes cards.


*Did they not have the loadable cards? Anytime we've bought the pre-paid cards we pick up one that can be loaded with any amount (bit late for you today though!)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did they not have the loadable cards? Anytime we've bought the pre-paid cards we pick up one that can be loaded with any amount (bit late for you today though!)*


I've never bought a Visa GC before so not sure what difference that would make. Enlighten me please. 

Forgot to mention that the clerk told me I could only pay with a chip card. Does anyone even have a credit card without a chip now?


----------



## DilEmma

Days In the Sun said:


> Agree, mine just posted, I usually get them around 8:43am lol.





ottawamom said:


> Give it an hour or so. My points don't usually post until after 9 sometimes 10am.


Ah! I just checked and there they are.
Thanks much.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I've never bought a Visa GC before so not sure what difference that would make. Enlighten me please.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the clerk told me I could only pay with a chip card. Does anyone even have a credit card without a chip now?


*Since you would only need to get one card instead of multiple you only need to pay 1 activation fee. When our kids got married we gave them these and i believe (don't quote me on this cause it was 2 years since the last wedding) we chose AMEX because we paid the activation fee up front. We bought them at Shoppers i believe for one set and Metro for the other, one couple got MasterCard and the other the AMEX, both times i told the cashier how much i wanted loaded onto the card.*

*AS far as the chip, all of ours have them but annoyingly the AMEX is a PIA... most places it won't tap but you can't swipe or insert until you tap and get the message to try another method.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Since you would only need to get one card instead of multiple you only need to pay 1 activation fee. When our kids got married we gave them these and i believe (don't quote me on this cause it was 2 years since the last wedding) we chose AMEX because we paid the activation fee up front. We bought them at Shoppers i believe for one set and Metro for the other, one couple got MasterCard and the other the AMEX, both times i told the cashier how much i wanted loaded onto the card.*
> 
> *AS far as the chip, all of ours have them but annoyingly the AMEX is a PIA... most places it won't tap but you can't swipe or insert until you tap and get the message to try another method.*


I see how that would be better but I have a feeling the Shell clerk would not take kindly to me asking for repeated loads of $100.  Again, I could be wrong (and often am) but I thought the limit per transaction for the Shell 7X is $100.  If they had Lowe's cards I would be paying the activation fee at all.  I don't mind spending the fee because I need $800 to get my BBQ. That's a nice chunk of miles.  The only Visa/MC cards they had were all the same as what I bought and they are not reloadable.

Agreed on the Amex.  Mine often wants to be inserted and then swiped.  WOW...that doesn't sound right


----------



## alohamom

WHOOO HOOOO 
I was able to complete the Mega Miles today!
I wasnt sure if I was going to do it but I did.

Rexall, Shell, LCBO, Staples and Rona!


----------



## Debbie

I was "excited today" ....my washer died and  Lowe's has 10x points plus MM 5x points AND appliances are on sale! Add on the points for using my AMEX.... Win, win, win. 

Unfortunately, nothing was in stock, and I'd have had to wait 5-8 WEEKS to get my appliances. We walked away with nothing, and bought at a local store (for a better deal all around). Still got my AMEX AM but fewer since the pair was cheaper than what I had been looking at.


----------



## isabellea

I live in Montreal where our Airmiles deals are far from being as nice as the ones in other provinces but tomorrow we are going to Ottawa and I need instructions on what I should do to optimize our day trip in terms of Airmiles. I was planning on filling up at Shell, doing a non-perishable grocery run at Sobey's and going to Rexall. Can someone please help me with what coupons I should print or download? Merci!

If you are curious, in addition to shopping for AM, we are thinking of visiting Canada Agriculture and Food Museum and eating at Panera Bread and Lone Star.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*Shakes fist*  ARGH my DH went to RONA and spent like $178 and did not take the stupid coupon!  Is there any way to get the AM without returning the items?   I fear he will have to return them, walk around the store and re-buy them with the coupon... LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> I live in Montreal where our Airmiles deals are far from being as nice as the ones in other provinces but tomorrow we are going to Ottawa and I need instructions on what I should do to optimize our day trip in terms of Airmiles. I was planning on filling up at Shell, doing a non-perishable grocery run at Sobey's and going to Rexall. Can someone please help me with what coupons I should print or download? Merci!
> 
> If you are curious, in addition to shopping for AM, we are thinking of visiting Canada Agriculture and Food Museum and eating at Panera Bread and Lone Star.


Stop in at Shell first and see if there are any gift cards that you can purchase to use on the other purchase you plan to make. Even cards you can use at home. Any instore purchases at Shell earn 7X the miles. Example : $100 Sobeys card earns 75 miles....then use to pay for your groceries

You are only allowed a maximum of 5 transactions per day at Shell. Each transaction is limited to a maximum of $100.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I see how that would be better but I have a feeling the Shell clerk would not take kindly to me asking for repeated loads of $100.  Again, I could be wrong (and often am) but I thought the limit per transaction for the Shell 7X is $100.  If they had Lowe's cards I would be paying the activation fee at all.  I don't mind spending the fee because I need $800 to get my BBQ. That's a nice chunk of miles.  The only Visa/MC cards they had were all the same as what I bought and they are not reloadable.
> 
> Agreed on the Amex.  Mine often wants to be inserted and then swiped.  WOW...that doesn't sound right


*One of the reasons i love this thread is how much we are able to share with each other, I had no idea about the transaction limit at Shell because we have only ever gone ONCE --- yup, to use the MM coupon. There is only one location in our city and it's awkwardly situated at an intersection. The MasterCard/Amex cards i was referring to come *empty* and you tell them how much you want on it, they aren't reloadable after that.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> I was "excited today" ....my washer died and  Lowe's has 10x points plus MM 5x points AND appliances are on sale! Add on the points for using my AMEX.... Win, win, win.
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing was in stock, and I'd have had to wait 5-8 WEEKS to get my appliances. We walked away with nothing, and bought at a local store (for a better deal all around). Still got my AMEX AM but fewer since the pair was cheaper than what I had been looking at.


*Oh that sounds like me last night when hubby called to say he would be late due to a flat tire .... hung up the phone and quickly checked where we can get AM and if there was a coupon. Sent him out this afternoon armed with the correct paperwork and a shouted reminder to use the MasterCard ... turned out to be a stupid nail puncture that cost a measly $38.00 to get repaired  Oh well, we have the required number of charges but are still sitting $400.00 short of our targeted offer, don't think that's happening.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> *Shakes fist*  ARGH my DH went to RONA and spent like $178 and did not take the stupid coupon!  Is there any way to get the AM without returning the items?   I fear he will have to return them, walk around the store and re-buy them with the coupon... LOL


*Sadly no, you can't get the AM added after the fact without some "un-shopping" Depending on how bold you are you could simply plunk the stuff down, return it and then pay for it again. (that would be a transaction my hubby would hide in the car for!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> I live in Montreal where our Airmiles deals are far from being as nice as the ones in other provinces but tomorrow we are going to Ottawa and I need instructions on what I should do to optimize our day trip in terms of Airmiles. I was planning on filling up at Shell, doing a non-perishable grocery run at Sobey's and going to Rexall. Can someone please help me with what coupons I should print or download? Merci!
> 
> If you are curious, in addition to shopping for AM, we are thinking of visiting Canada Agriculture and Food Museum and eating at Panera Bread and Lone Star.


*There are no coupons that work at Rexall on the weekend, but make sure you have a copy of the coupon from the Mega Miles promotion, you should check the page for Ontario and see if any of the other offers would work, maybe the LCBO? *
* Mega Miles coupons, choose Ontario*
*Rexall's big bonus this weekend is valid on Sunday only, However, there is no reason you can't do multiple sales that total $25.00 so you can use the MM coupon several times. Just watch the cash to see when your pre-tax sale is over $25.00 and stop, pay for it and then start another one. There are lots of their own brands items that have bonus miles this week, some of the snack items are quite good! Wander the aisles and see what you might like to try!*

*Have a great visit and **Bonne chance à la chasse *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sadly no, you can't get the AM added after the fact without some "un-shopping" Depending on how bold you are you could simply plunk the stuff down, return it and then pay for it again. (that would be a transaction my hubby would hide in the car for!)*


I would totally go in and ask to do a 'refund and repurchase'.  They are also having a 15% off everything sale this weekend.  So you would get the 15% PLUS add the AM coupon.

I've done refund/repurchase a million times at The Bay.  They certainly don't care.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Stop in at Shell first and see if there are any gift cards that you can purchase to use on the other purchase you plan to make. Even cards you can use at home. Any instore purchases at Shell earn 7X the miles. Example : $100 Sobeys card earns 75 miles....then use to pay for your groceries
> 
> You are only allowed a maximum of 5 transactions per day at Shell. Each transaction is limited to a maximum of $100.



Thank you for the suggestion. I will stop first at Shell to get the Sobey's GC and I will try to find some GC I can use as end-of-year gift to teachers. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *There are no coupons that work at Rexall on the weekend, but make sure you have a copy of the coupon from the Mega Miles promotion, you should check the page for Ontario and see if any of the other offers would work, maybe the LCBO? *
> * Mega Miles coupons, choose Ontario*
> *Rexall's big bonus this weekend is valid on Sunday only, However, there is no reason you can't do multiple sales that total $25.00 so you can use the MM coupon several times. Just watch the cash to see when your pre-tax sale is over $25.00 and stop, pay for it and then start another one. There are lots of their own brands items that have bonus miles this week, some of the snack items are quite good! Wander the aisles and see what you might like to try!*
> 
> *Have a great visit and **Bonne chance à la chasse *



Merci! I just printed the MM coupons for Rexall and Shell. At Rexall I will definitely look at the snack items for our road trip to FL in less than 2 months. I also took photos of the LCBO offers. We were thinking of stopping at LCBO anyway to get some of our favourite wines from Sandbanks. I will just add the port and red wine to our list! Quick question, I received today some load and go offers from Sobey's. I guess I registered last summer when we spent a week at Sandbanks and never removed my e-mail address from their mailing list. Are those good at any Sobey's or only at the one that sent me the offers (Picton, ON)?

I'll let you know how my hunt went when I will be back!


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I will stop first at Shell to get the Sobey's GC and I will try to find some GC I can use as end-of-year gift to teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci! I just printed the MM coupons for Rexall and Shell. At Rexall I will definitely look at the snack items for our road trip to FL in less than 2 months. I also took photos of the LCBO offers. We were thinking of stopping at LCBO anyway to get some of our favourite wines from Sandbanks. I will just add the port and red wine to our list! Quick question, I received today some load and go offers from Sobey's. I guess I registered last summer when we spent a week at Sandbanks and never removed my e-mail address from their mailing list. Are those good at any Sobey's or only at the one that sent me the offers (Picton, ON)?
> 
> I'll let you know how my hunt went when I will be back!


*Make sure you load to those offers to your card (pretty simple just click on each offer and load them) and they will work in any Sobeys or Foodland store. They are a once & done offer. Have fun!*


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea, are you coming for race weekend? If not be aware that traveling around the core of Ottawa may be challenging with road closures. 

Shopping at Sobeys and Rexall I would suggest the Sobeys in Barrhaven on Greenbank Rd. There is also a Rexall just down the street.  The Sobeys has snack bars on this week buy 2 @2.49 get 20AM. I was there yesterday and they also had St. Hubert soups $2.49 buy 3 get 25AM. Those were the best non perishable deals I found. Have a great weekend in the city.


----------



## Debbie

isabellea said:


> Are those good at any Sobey's or only at the one that sent me the offers (Picton, ON)?





Donald - my hero said:


> *Make sure you load to those offers to your card (pretty simple just click on each offer and load them) and they will work in any Sobeys or Foodland store. They are a once & done offer. Have fun!*


I just wanted to add that when you shop at Sobey's or Foodland, be sure to walk the aisles, eyes peeled for that blue and white price card. I've found many an AM deal that way!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sadly no, you can't get the AM added after the fact without some "un-shopping" Depending on how bold you are you could simply plunk the stuff down, return it and then pay for it again. (that would be a transaction my hubby would hide in the car for!)*


Update - I talked to DH - he said the cashier scanned a Mega Miles coupon and he was re-assured the points will post, because they don't show on the receipt.  In fact none of the usual AM math is on the receipt, it just says (xxxx) x 1 Air Miles so I am hoping that's the promo code and it will sort itself out in a few days?  I am glad he is paying more attention to these promos than he used to - I guess Disney is a fairly good motivator!


----------



## wtpfan

dancin Disney style said:


> Stop in at Shell first and see if there are any gift cards that you can purchase to use on the other purchase you plan to make. Even cards you can use at home. Any instore purchases at Shell earn 7X the miles. Example : $100 Sobeys card earns 75 miles....then use to pay for your groceries
> 
> You are only allowed a maximum of 5 transactions per day at Shell. Each transaction is limited to a maximum of $100.


How long is the shell 7x in store on for? Do you need a coupon? I don't see this offer on air miles website?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> You are only allowed a maximum of 5 transactions per day at Shell. Each transaction is limited to a maximum of $100.


Can you clarify this for me.  If I buy a gc for $100 and get gas for $50 do I only get AM on $100?


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Can you clarify this for me.  If I buy a gc for $100 and get gas for $50 do I only get AM on $100?



I think the answer could be yes. It's better to break it into two transactions. I didn't know about the $100 per transaction limit and only got 70AM for $150 worth of GCs.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

isabellea said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I will stop first at Shell to get the Sobey's GC and I will try to find some GC I can use as end-of-year gift to teachers.



Isabellea, ask if the Sobey's gift card qualifies for the 7X AM promotion before buying it.  I was advised in my Shell less than 2 weeks ago that they no longer qualified for the promotion.


----------



## Donald - my hero

wtpfan said:


> How long is the shell 7x in store on for? Do you need a coupon? I don't see this offer on air miles website?


*It's buried on the Airmiles site -- let me show you how to find these offers!!*
*On the main page go to Get Miles under your name*
**
*This screen will pop up, select "Offers & Promotions" and then "All Offers"*
**
*Here's the info on the Shell Offer. As others have mentioned you can do up to 5 transactions a day and each transaction can be a max of $100.00 *
**


----------



## dancin Disney style

wtpfan said:


> How long is the shell 7x in store on for? Do you need a coupon? I don't see this offer on air miles website?


The final day is June 4th. No coupon it's on instore purchase and almost everything is included. You can't buy tobacco products or Shell gift cards. Not sure about other exclusions. It is on the AM site. I double checked the $ amount last night. 



tinkerone said:


> Can you clarify this for me.  If I buy a gc for $100 and get gas for $50 do I only get AM on $100?


Make it separate transactions. The gas doesn't apply to the instore 7X anyway. I'm not totally sure if you can combine it into one transaction, I would think so but haven't tried it myself. I need gas receipts for work so I like to keep it separate anyway.


----------



## osully

Very good deals at Sobey's for me this week:

Quaker chewy bars 2.49 ea + buy 2 get 20 miles
Sunrype 100% juice 1.99 ea + buy 2 get 10 miles
Gay Lea spreadable butter 3.49 ea + buy 2 get 5 miles
Kotex 4.49 ea + buy 2 get 7 miles
Olivieri fresh pasta or sauce 4.49 + buy 1 get 2 miles
Montellier sparkling water 0.99 + buy 1 get 3 miles
Johnsonville sausages 3.99 + buy 1 get 8 miles 
Spend $50 get 15 miles
Spent just over $60 and got 85 miles!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> isabellea, are you coming for race weekend? If not be aware that traveling around the core of Ottawa may be challenging with road closures.
> 
> Shopping at Sobeys and Rexall I would suggest the Sobeys in Barrhaven on Greenbank Rd. There is also a Rexall just down the street.  The Sobeys has snack bars on this week buy 2 @2.49 get 20AM. I was there yesterday and they also had St. Hubert soups $2.49 buy 3 get 25AM. Those were the best non perishable deals I found. Have a great weekend in the city.


Normally I would just go and cruise the isles but with the sciatic pain it is not possible right now. Does anyone know if the St Hubert's soup is an airmiles option here in Mississauga?
Thanks and Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> Can you clarify this for me.  If I buy a gc for $100 and get gas for $50 do I only get AM on $100?


Gas does not count toward the 7x for instore purchases. So you'd get the Mega Miles Air Miles for 25L of fuel and 7x on the $100 gift card. It's worked for me before with a big lineup behind me. Though personally I'd pay for the gas separately if store volume allows, just in case.


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay Shell question here - do lottery tickets count towards the 7x instore purchases?


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
answering my own question because I'm impatient and foolish,,leg is killing me now BUT
St Hubert broth in the tetra box is on sale at Sobeys $1.99 each --Buy 3 Tetra boxes of broth (regular chicken broth or spicy chicken broth )= 25 airmiles.
The cans of St Huberts soup are not on sale, or offer any airmiles at my Sobeys.
Goldfish crackers all varieties on sale $2.49 each ---buy 2 get 10 airmiles.
Picked up Cheerios and Cinnamon Toast crunch cereal --$3.99 each = 15 airmiles a box.
Spent 12.59 and got 40 airmiles.-not bad.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

Also confirming that Sobeys and LCBO gift cards were eligible for 7x at Shell. Bought 3 totals, $100 each, 3 separate transactions, got 75 miles for each of them. I bought gas as a separate promo, to get the MM offer. Also pretty sure I saw lotto cards advertised (pics) on the 7x ad in-store, so would say yes that lotto should count


juniorbugman said:


> Okay Shell question here - do lottery tickets count towards the 7x instore purchases?


----------



## kerreyn

OT - sitting here tonight watching girls softball, and the Mickey plane flew overhead! 

( I took a picture with my iPhone, not sure how to post it though.)


----------



## pigletto

Ok so I just completed my 5th megamiles promo coupon by ordering a cookbook from the Crockpot site. That officially falls into the catergory of "something I didn't already plan to buy" which is a big no-no for me usually. BUT (of course there is a justification coming) I will use the cookbook, and it was much cheaper than driving 40 minutes to Foodland and gritting my teeth while I grossly overpaid on $60 worth of items to use that coupon. So I'll live. And I may give it as a gift to my cookbook loving sister. So there.. two justifications.

This will put me 850 airmiles short of the last Disney ticket I need. Ideally I need that before mid July so I can make fastpass reservations. Tight deadline, especially when we are saving every penny for this second trip (just got back from Universal) but I think its doable.


----------



## isabellea

We're back from Ottawa! DH was very cooperative in my hunt for AM and the girls were happy to choose some snacks for our summer road trip to FL so I will call that a win!

Shell - 11 AM for gas using the MM coupon 
Shell - 63 AM for 95$ in gift cards with the 7X promo (they didn't have any Sobeys gc so I bought 2x25$ GC for Amazon.ca (gifts for my youngest DD educators at daycare since it's her final summer with them before starting school), 2x15$iTunes and 1x15$ Starbucks (gift for my oldest DD gymnastic coach).
Rexall - 16 AM for 32$ using the MM coupon (nothing great in-store for AM). 
Sobeys - 114 AM for 150$ (DH bought a few specialty items we don't have in QC so it increased my bill by approx. 25$ without any bonus AM for those products)

Grand total: 204 AM

Thank you all for your tips!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> isabellea, are you coming for race weekend? If not be aware that traveling around the core of Ottawa may be challenging with road closures.
> 
> Shopping at Sobeys and Rexall I would suggest the Sobeys in Barrhaven on Greenbank Rd. There is also a Rexall just down the street.  The Sobeys has snack bars on this week buy 2 @2.49 get 20AM. I was there yesterday and they also had St. Hubert soups $2.49 buy 3 get 25AM. Those were the best non perishable deals I found. Have a great weekend in the city.



We didn't know about the races until we tried finding a parking spot close to Byward market... We still had a great time!


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles Credit Card question.  I currently have a BMO World Elite Mastercard. I was just shopping at Sobeys and I applied for a Sobeys Airmiles Mastercard (get 500AM after first purchase, what the heck its 500AM). Is this Sobeys card going to affect my World Elite card or are they treated as separate entities even though they are both underwritten by BMO? Bottom line is I don't want to screw up my World Elite card. I plan on holding the Sobeys card for 10 months or so before cancelling.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Airmiles Credit Card question.  I currently have a BMO World Elite Mastercard. I was just shopping at Sobeys and I applied for a Sobeys Airmiles Mastercard (get 500AM after first purchase, what the heck its 500AM). Is this Sobeys card going to affect my World Elite card or are they treated as separate entities even though they are both underwritten by BMO? Bottom line is I don't want to screw up my World Elite card. I plan on holding the Sobeys card for 10 months or so before cancelling.
> 
> Any thoughts?


It is its own entity and will not affect your BMO World Elite at all.  Both will be separate and stay separate.  Plus, I agree, what the heck is 500 AM.  Cheap is what it is.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ottawamom, I had the Sobeys MC too for the extra miles and i have the BMO WE. When we signed up for it, we got 3x the miles for the first three months.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Any Pharmasave shoppers on here? Just curious how long they take to post miles.  When DH and I went there last week to each complete a MM offer, the receipt showed the correct amount of miles per the offer, but it also said "Air Miles offer May", but then also said "offer expired April 27"???  We only did 5 offer each as I typically don't have any issues.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Missing 51am from Shell today, airmiles was scanned, $50 gc (usually 35am + 5 personal bonus) + gas (1am + 10am mm instore payment).  Cashier said they should be on the receipt unless system was down, didn't even get 1 regular am for the gas.  So either system was down or something went wrong.  AM card was scanned last which isn't the usual order I give it in.  I'll wait and see what if anything posts on my account this week.


----------



## DilEmma

Days In the Sun said:


> Missing 51am from Shell today, airmiles was scanned, $50 gc (usually 35am + 5 personal bonus) + gas (1am + 10am mm instore payment).  Cashier said they should be on the receipt unless system was down, didn't even get 1 regular am for the gas.  So either system was down or something went wrong.  AM card was scanned last which isn't the usual order I give it in.  I'll wait and see what if anything posts on my account this week.


I've done a few purchases this month where the Air Miles did not show up on the receipt but posted no problem a few days later. To my surprise.


----------



## Days In the Sun

DilEmma said:


> I've done a few purchases this month where the Air Miles did not show up on the receipt but posted no problem a few days later. To my surprise.



Thank you for posting, I really don't expect them but you have given me hope.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall coupon
Mon May 20 to Thursday June 1.
spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles.
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/May29/MAY29-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Mel, my email doesn't show up until 11ish. I can get a jump on my errands now.


----------



## buyerbrad

Is there a current digital $5 off coupon?


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Is there a current digital $5 off coupon?


*If you mean for Rexall, here you go! *
* Rexall $5.00 off when you spend more than $25.00 valid till June 6*


----------



## mab2012

DizzyDis said:


> Also confirming that Sobeys and LCBO gift cards were eligible for 7x at Shell. Bought 3 totals, $100 each, 3 separate transactions, got 75 miles for each of them. I bought gas as a separate promo, to get the MM offer. Also pretty sure I saw lotto cards advertised (pics) on the 7x ad in-store, so would say yes that lotto should count



Why the separate transactions on the gift cards?  Is there some sort of limit on the promotion?  I noticed someone else mentioned this upthread and wondered if I'm missing something.

I plan to buy some gift cards at Shell later this week during overlap period between the 7x promotion and the other Shell/Amex promotions (June 2-4).  I'll probably buy $200 worth, and I don't want to mess it up!


----------



## kerreyn

Grocery shopping at Safeway yesterday was a complete bust.  Spent $151.00, got 34 airmiles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have almost all my MM promo done.  Went out over the weekend and hit 3 more.  Took the Ds driving as he needs practice before he does his road test.  And what better way to kill two bird with one stone.  And the Ds just rolled his eyes when I was making him drive me around 
So I'm shopped at Safeway, Shell, Global pet foods, and Staples.  Going to hit Rona either today or tomorrow for a few bedding plants or a couple of small trees to replace the ones we had to cut down last year that were diseased and dying.    Then I'm done for that promo.  It was pretty easy...now to wait and see when the points post for more TICKETS!!!!!


----------



## Aladora

Hit Rexall on Sunday to take advantage of the spend $50, get 100am as well as to grab a few things that were not eligible for the spend $50. Ended up doing 3 transactions.

#1: $28.95, used the MM promo plus a few load & go, got 55am
#2: $30.14, used the MM promo plus 1 in store offer, got 18am
#3: $52.17, used MM promo plus s50, g100 promo, got 117am

Total spent: $111.26, got 190am and saved $30.98. I also got two of the $10.00 gift coupons and one save $5 wus $25.00


----------



## worldwidepayne

There is a $100 limit per transaction and also a limit off 5 transactions a day.   I bought 5 $100 Sobeys gift cards yesterday as 5 separate transactions.   I added my gas on the first transaction and so I earned a total of 361 AM.  Thanks to those who posted about this idea.   I only wish I'd have taken advantage of this promo earlier.   I'm probably going to do the same thing again later this week. 


mab2012 said:


> Why the separate transactions on the gift cards?  Is there some sort of limit on the promotion?  I noticed someone else mentioned this upthread and wondered if I'm missing something.
> 
> I plan to buy some gift cards at Shell later this week during overlap period between the 7x promotion and the other Shell/Amex promotions (June 2-4).  I'll probably buy $200 worth, and I don't want to mess it up!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for those of you who are trying to meet the May targeted offer from MasterCard. Do you know if the date of purchase OR the posting date is what matters? We had a few purchases that happened on April 30th but didn't post till May 1st and without those we fall $125 short of the goal ... URGH, we really don't need anything, the car is full, grocery shopping is done, need nothing from Rexall ... it's been a pretty lean month for income so to buy something just for the sake of 160 AM is not terribly responsible *


----------



## ottawamom

That's a good one Jacqueline. It could go either way. I would be tempted to call and specifically ask. I'm afraid it may be purchase date as there is no reference to posting date in the fine print on the offer.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who are trying to meet the May targeted offer from MasterCard. Do you know if the date of purchase OR the posting date is what matters? We had a few purchases that happened on April 30th but didn't post till May 1st and without those we fall $125 short of the goal ... URGH, we really don't need anything, the car is full, grocery shopping is done, need nothing from Rexall ... it's been a pretty lean month for income so to buy something just for the sake of 160 AM is not terribly responsible *


I'm retired BMO and unfortunately I have never had anything like this be anything other than purchase date.  Sorry to tell you this but I think you may be out of luck unless you make further purchases for May.


----------



## Donald - my hero

**** update -- the duck had a rather brilliant thought .... We're going to buy a gift card for groceries!! Something we really need!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> **** update -- the duck had a rather brilliant thought .... We're going to buy a gift card for groceries!! Something we really need!*


Last week, I stopped at Tim Hortons and used my BMO cc to pay. We-the server and I-jokingly said we'd put through enough charges to make my limit. lol Luckily, I actually had hit the 25.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Last week, I stopped at Tim Hortons and used my BMO cc to pay. We-the server and I-jokingly said we'd put through enough charges to make my limit. lol Luckily, I actually had hit the 25.


I did that for MM. I charged every little thing. I go to Tim's 3-4 times a week and every time charged my $1.80.  I even broke up my groceries into 2 transactions. I had the 25 in about 10 days.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I did that for MM. I charged every little thing. I go to Tim's 3-4 times a week and every time charged my $1.80.  I even broke up my groceries into 2 transactions. I had the 25 in about 10 days.





Debbie said:


> Last week, I stopped at Tim Hortons and used my BMO cc to pay. We-the server and I-jokingly said we'd put through enough charges to make my limit. lol Luckily, I actually had hit the 25.



There is NOTHING I will not put on my cc.  NOTHING!  I figure that all those .99 purchases will add up to an air mile in no time plus it helps when things like the 25 transactions come about.  I love how parking meters now use cc.


----------



## AngelDisney

I haven't used AM to get Disney tickets before. I know that the discounted Canadian tickets are still available as Dream rewards. Can these tickets be reassigned later if they are linked to a MDE account?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Last week, I stopped at Tim Hortons and used my BMO cc to pay. We-the server and I-jokingly said we'd put through enough charges to make my limit. lol Luckily, I actually had hit the 25.


*It wasn't the # of transactions i had trouble with (currently sitting at 32 because YES, i charged everything!) it's the dollar value i had to meet for my targeted offer that came from Mastercard --- Spend $1600 in May and get 160 AM. Now if i could convince the hubby to go to Shell to see if they have any gift cards we need  that would be a miracle *


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I haven't used AM to get Disney tickets before. I know that the discounted Canadian tickets are still available as Dream rewards. Can these tickets be reassigned later if they are linked to a MDE account?


*Yes they can be added at any time you want. If they haven't been used you can even re-assign them to a different person on your account.*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *It wasn't the # of transactions i had trouble with (currently sitting at 32 because YES, i charged everything!) it's the dollar value i had to meet for my targeted offer that came from Mastercard --- Spend $1600 in May and get 160 AM. Now if i could convince the hubby to go to Shell to see if they have any gift cards we need  that would be a miracle *



You got a good deal on that one. I had to spend $3000 to get 160AM. If it hadn't been for the deposit on a car I never would have made it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Missing 51am from Shell today, airmiles was scanned, $50 gc (usually 35am + 5 personal bonus) + gas (1am + 10am mm instore payment).  Cashier said they should be on the receipt unless system was down, didn't even get 1 regular am for the gas.  So either system was down or something went wrong.  AM card was scanned last which isn't the usual order I give it in.  I'll wait and see what if anything posts on my account this week.





DilEmma said:


> I've done a few purchases this month where the Air Miles did not show up on the receipt but posted no problem a few days later. To my surprise.



My missing 51 Shell am from Sunday afternoon posted!!  So happy, thank you @DilEmma!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> You got a good deal on that one. I had to spend $3000 to get 160AM. If it hadn't been for the deposit on a car I never would have made it.


*Since our primary card is the AMEX (the AM return is higher with that card 1 mile/$10 PLUS an extra because ours is Platinum AND extra when we shop at partners VS a straight up 1 mile/$20 with the MC) our usual amount on the MasterCard sits around $200/month. I guess it was a push to change our usage .. not happening except when we have these offers *


----------



## kerreyn

Happy Tuesday! Just ordered my sixth and final Universal Orlando pass from Airmiles!  

Now, just need to work on that last regular (non-Canadian Res.) WDW 5 day pass!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Not really AM related but we were shopping in our Sobey's yesterday and they seem to have a new deal. Monday to Thursday if you buy $25 worth of meat (not really that difficult with the prices) you will get a $10 gift card. Last year they had a similar deal for buying fruits and veggies. 

Just thought I'd post in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Sparrow78

Went to Rexall yesterday. Since I very rarely shop there by load and go was spend 30 get 50 Airmiles.

I spent 40.32 and got 78 Airmiles with mega, load and salty snacks one lol the Cashier was like holy cow!

So mega miles I've done BMO, Shell, children's place, Rexall, Rona. I've also done Airmiles shop but then returned so they may not count. I will do staples as I need to get something amyways.


----------



## juniorbugman

Finished my mega miles today - so did Sobey's, Foodland, Staples,  Rexall, Action Car & Truck but wasn't sure when that one would post so got Shell gas as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sparrow78 said:


> Went to Rexall yesterday. Since I very rarely shop there by load and go was spend 30 get 50 Airmiles.
> 
> I spent 40.32 and got 78 Airmiles with mega, load and salty snacks one lol the Cashier was like holy cow!
> 
> So mega miles I've done BMO, Shell, children's place, Rexall, Rona. I've also done Airmiles shop but then returned so they may not count. I will do staples as I need to get something amyways.


*I wonder how your cashier would have reacted with some of MY hunting trips then ... rarely do i earn less than 3 X the miles. *

*You must not be aware of the  weekly coupons.. if you check the first post you *should* (read if i remember but it's usually there by Monday night) find a link to the weekly offer. This week it was spend $30.00 get 50 AM which you can combine with your load n go offers.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Soggy Staples flyer just arrived -- wicked thunderstorms today -- if anyone needs a Roam SIM card they have a 10 AM bonus this week.*

**** sorry for so many multiple posts this week but my multi-quote seems to be really fiddly lately*


----------



## damo

My MegaMiles is all done.  Made sure to get one extra just in case.  Rexall, Rona, Mastercard, Global Pet Food, Staples and Shell.


----------



## wtpfan

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's buried on the Airmiles site -- let me show you how to find these offers!!*
> *On the main page go to Get Miles under your name*
> *View attachment 240049*
> *This screen will pop up, select "Offers & Promotions" and then "All Offers"*
> *View attachment 240050*
> *Here's the info on the Shell Offer. As others have mentioned you can do up to 5 transactions a day and each transaction can be a max of $100.00 *
> *View attachment 240052*


It's so weird...when I go on the airmiles site that's not one of my offers??


----------



## Donald - my hero

wtpfan said:


> It's so weird...when I go on the airmiles site that's not one of my offers??


*It doesn't show up for me under "offers chosen for you" -- only under "all offers" and to further confuse the issue most of "my offers" are NOT in the "all offers" .... chalk it up to another AM oddity *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wonder how your cashier would have reacted with some of MY hunting trips then ... rarely do i earn less than 3 X the miles. *
> 
> *You must not be aware of the  weekly coupons.. if you check the first post you *should* (read if i remember but it's usually there by Monday night) find a link to the weekly offer. This week it was spend $30.00 get 50 AM which you can combine with your load n go offers.*



Went to Rexall and tried to stack the email coupon, Load and Go, and MM coupon. The cashier won't scan the MM coupon saying only one printed coupon can be used. I wouldn't want to argue and left with 100 AM (spent $35 with $5 survey coupon), but I thought many of you have stacked these 3 coupons this month.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Went to Rexall and tried to stack the email coupon, Load and Go, and MM coupon. The cashier won't scan the MM coupon saying only one printed coupon can be used. I wouldn't want to argue and left with 100 AM (spent $35 with $5 survey coupon), but I thought many of you have stacked these 3 coupons this month.


*I don't print the coupon out -- i load it onto my Kindle and have them scan that -- but i did use that, the MM coupon and a couple of manufacturers coupons as well.If i use the $5.00 coupon it is always applied BEFORE the tax so i rarely use that one. There are a few cashiers that i avoid like the plague because they seem to have an aversion to coupons of any sort and get annoyed with me wanting to do more than one sale! *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't print the coupon out -- i load it onto my Kindle and have them scan that -- but i did use that, the MM coupon and a couple of manufacturers coupons as well.If i use the $5.00 coupon it is always applied BEFORE the tax so i rarely use that one. There are a few cashiers that i avoid like the plague because they seem to have an aversion to coupons of any sort and get annoyed with me wanting to do more than one sale! *



The survey coupon actually applies after tax and won't affect the dollar amount qualified for AM. I once paid less than $50 for the bonus 100 AM.


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think what people are reporting is that they are seeing the bonus miles that are connected to each separate coupon posting -- I'll include a screenshot of my transactions and highlight the offers i know i've finished.*
> 
> *Staples.ca -- 2 coupons 1 for spending more than $75.00 AND it was my Airmiles shop purchase as well -- total sale was $178.00 this one I'm gonna have to trust works out -- it was slow with the STB promotion*



Jacqueline, have you seen the 10x bonus miles post for this online Staples transaction?

I'm ready to hit "go" on an $80 order, but I don't know how to apply the coupon to an online purchase.  The terms on the coupon doesn't say that it's in-store only, but it does have a code that the cashier is supposed to enter.

I should be good to go on the Mega Miles promotion without this purchase, but it's all stuff I'll need to buy before school starts in September anyway, so I might as well get the bonus miles.


----------



## Sparrow78

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wonder how your cashier would have reacted with some of MY hunting trips then ... rarely do i earn less than 3 X the miles. *
> 
> *You must not be aware of the  weekly coupons.. if you check the first post you *should* (read if i remember but it's usually there by Monday night) find a link to the weekly offer. This week it was spend $30.00 get 50 AM which you can combine with your load n go offers.*



Darn it! I do remember reading that! I just never shop there as shoppers is closer and usually cheaper!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Jacqueline, have you seen the 10x bonus miles post for this online Staples transaction?
> 
> I'm ready to hit "go" on an $80 order, but I don't know how to apply the coupon to an online purchase.  The terms on the coupon doesn't say that it's in-store only, but it does have a code that the cashier is supposed to enter.
> 
> I should be good to go on the Mega Miles promotion without this purchase, but it's all stuff I'll need to buy before school starts in September anyway, so I might as well get the bonus miles.


*The extra miles haven't posted yet but i do know that the coupon showed on my on-line transaction exactly as it did on my mom's in-store receipt. When you complete your order there is a place to enter the coupon code, once you do it will show as value of 0.01 I've got my fingers crossed over this one very tightly because it was 2 coupons for me --- both Staples & the Airmiles shop*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> The survey coupon actually applies after tax and won't affect the dollar amount qualified for AM. I once paid less than $50 for the bonus 100 AM.


*Oh i know this is how those coupons *should* work but at all THREE of our stores they apply the coupon PRE-tax ...*


----------



## bababear_50

Yesterday I saw a big Metro transportation truck with the airmiles logo on it.
Today I check for airmiles and they have only two airmile deals advertised. Come on Metro you are my closest store and your airmile deals are awful! Please!
Hugs Mel

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-1-to-7/all


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *The extra miles haven't posted yet but i do know that the coupon showed on my on-line transaction exactly as it did on my mom's in-store receipt. When you complete your order there is a place to enter the coupon code, once you do it will show as value of 0.01 I've got my fingers crossed over this one very tightly because it was 2 coupons for me --- both Staples & the Airmiles shop*



Okay, thanks.  I didn't see the place to enter the code, just my Air Miles number.  I'll look again! 

Sounds like you'll be okay if the coupon shows on your receipt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer:  Buy $200 gift cards, get 100 miles
Lawton's Drugs: Buy $150 gift cards, get 110 miles.

Nothing crazy in the flyers for offers, so hopefully I will find some aisle offers on the weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

I hope we get the GC Promo, I'm fresh out.


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you all for all of the asistance, i just finished up my second Mega Miles (my parents and mine) with a decent haul at Rexall and I think my personal best for return! Spent $36, got 116 AM! Was able to use the spend $30, get 50 coupon from this thread, my load and go for the same also worked, as well as the MM 15 AM. Only thing I wasn't able to use was $5 off, as the main purchase was a box of diapers (on sale for $22, which is decent) and always needed. Diapers are hit and miss for whether they count or not (usually not), but for whatever reason, they worked for all 3 AM offers and only not for the $5, so definitely a successful trip for me!

Now to keep my receipts close and make sure the 1250 show up eventually....


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> I hope we get the GC Promo, I'm fresh out.



Even if we don't there is always the buy GC at shell option, get 75 AM for a $100 Sobeys GC, so even better than the in-store option! (I am clearly now an expert now that I have done it once.... but it was in Ottawa, if that counts for anything! )


----------



## DilEmma

Well, I have to share I just did my best Rexall yet.

I just finished a $30 shop.
It came to $33.70 after tax. Everything I purchased was very well to exceptionally priced.

I stacked:
$5 off $25 spend survey coupon
$10 off coupon from the weekend
Spend $30 Get 50 Air Miles from Load & Go
Spend $30 Get 50 Air Miles from the weekend receipt
Spend $30 Get 50 Air Miles from the email coupon
And the 15  Air Miles Mega Miles coupon

So, assuming I get at least $10 value for 95 Air Miles (I'd be unlikely to redeem otherwise), I earned $15 worth of Air Miles and used $15 off coupons. My shop came to $2.20 out of pocket. Absolutely crazy!

I do note that I should have started Load & Go much earlier. Always regrets. But they are mild ones.

Also, it's frustrating for some people and I feel your pain. These chain stores are inconsistent with the execution of promotions. My Rexall actually has the physical Mega Miles coupon and the email coupon right at the cash and all the cashiers I've encountered (without exception) scan those in automatically for customers. Without being asked. Regardless of whether I have them with me or not. I know I'm fortunate and certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Spotthecat

So my son was at scouts yesterday, which is reeeeeal close to Sobeys, so I popped in, and oooh, they had the cereal buy 10 get 150 airmiles (I though that was over?), the granola bars buy 10 get 150, honey buy 1 giant, get 10, etc. I bought for 160$, and got 423 airmiles, plus another 100'ish from having bought the gift cards at Shell. Now sitting at 13700 airmiles - only 55400 to go to maximize the cruise savings before November, lol.


----------



## DilEmma

DizzyDis said:


> Thank you all for all of the asistance, i just finished up my second Mega Miles (my parents and mine) with a decent haul at Rexall and I think my personal best for return! Spent $36, got 116 AM! Was able to use the spend $30, get 50 coupon from this thread, my load and go for the same also worked, as well as the MM 15 AM. Only thing I wasn't able to use was $5 off, as the main purchase was a box of diapers (on sale for $22, which is decent) and always needed. Diapers are hit and miss for whether they count or not (usually not), but for whatever reason, they worked for all 3 AM offers and only not for the $5, so definitely a successful trip for me!
> 
> Now to keep my receipts close and make sure the 1250 show up eventually....



Great job! 
I was drafting my post at the same time as you and didn't see yours until after. I certainly did not mean to one up your awesome achievement.


----------



## DilEmma

Spotthecat said:


> So my son was at scouts yesterday, which is reeeeeal close to Sobeys, so I popped in, and oooh, they had the cereal buy 10 get 150 airmiles (I though that was over?), the granola bars buy 10 get 150, honey buy 1 giant, get 10, etc. I bought for 160$, and got 423 airmiles, plus another 100'ish from having bought the gift cards at Shell. Now sitting at 13700 airmiles - only 55400 to go to maximize the cruise savings before November, lol.


Darn, I forgot about the cereal. I just got back from Sobeys.
I think yours is the most ambitious target I've seen yet!


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> Even if we don't there is always the buy GC at shell option, get 75 AM for a $100 Sobeys GC, so even better than the in-store option! (I am clearly now an expert now that I have done it once.... but it was in Ottawa, if that counts for anything! )



Were you able to use your credit card to purchase the Sobeys GC or did you have to use debit? Did the AM show up on your receipt?


----------



## wtpfan

I just purchased a $100 gift card at shell today. I asked about the 7x am promo and they knew about it and they swiped my card but the am we're not on my receipt? Is that normal? Then I noticed my receipt is "macs" not shell. Did I lose the airmiles?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just a reminder for those with the bundle your bonus offers, your airmilesshop ones may expire today, mine do.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Lowes MM offers from the weekend just posted, ordered online.


----------



## bababear_50

Paging "Hdrolfe"
Please tell me there is something good at Sobeys?
I am hoping some GC for Father's day? (June 18th)
I'd even enjoy a airmiles sale on popsicles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## worldwidepayne

wtpfan said:


> I just purchased a $100 gift card at shell today. I asked about the 7x am promo and they knew about it and they swiped my card but the am we're not on my receipt? Is that normal? Then I noticed my receipt is "macs" not shell. Did I lose the airmiles?


interesting.   Recently I stopped at a shell in Hamilton.   I was going to buy gift cards.  I noticed the store was actually a Mac's, and I looked around for the 7x promo signage and saw none.   This made me wonder if shopping at  the Macs store would be different than at a shell station with a shell convenience store.  So i decided not to even try.  I drove out to the Ancaster shell where I knew it was not a Mac's.  The air miles showed up on my receipt at purchase.


----------



## kghigh

I am a newbie from SK - I tried searching the thread for an answer to my questions, but it all started to look the same after page 75!  LOL.

I see references to "stacked" coupons.  How does this work?  All the coupons I see say cannot be used in conjunction with other offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kghigh said:


> I am a newbie from SK - I tried searching the thread for an answer to my questions, but it all started to look the same after page 75!  LOL.
> 
> I see references to "stacked" coupons.  How does this work?  All the coupons I see say cannot be used in conjunction with other offers.


*HI there! to the hunt, glad to have you with here! I do my best to provide a link to the first posted comment about the upcoming flyers on the first page. I also try to have the  link to the coupon for Rexall there as well. If you have any questions though, don't be afraid to ask, we love to help each other maximize the programme!*

*The stacking you've been reading about has to do with Rexall --- yes, every single coupon clearly says "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon or load+go offer" BUT that isn't the case. Just present every coupon you have, either in print form or on a mobile device, along with your card (that you have loaded your targeted LoadnGo offers to!) and they will appear on your receipt. Here's one of my more recent ones that shows all of the offers I used.*

* *
*and here's how it ended up posting the following day*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Paging "Hdrolfe"
> Please tell me there is something good at Sobeys?
> I am hoping some GC for Father's day? (June 18th)
> I'd even enjoy a airmiles sale on popsicles.
> Hugs Mel


*During our walk tonight we were chatting about our weekend plans and i mentioned the Metro flyer is full of diddly-squat and hubby glanced at me "did that woman post the Sobeys flyer yet?" He then mentioned it must almost be time for another frozen treat frenzy !!!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *During our walk tonight we were chatting about our weekend plans and i mentioned the Metro flyer is full of diddly-squat and hubby glanced at me "did that woman post the Sobeys flyer yet?" He then mentioned it must almost be time for another frozen treat frenzy !!!*


Love that you hubby is onboard. Mine doesn't quite get it....but then he can't keep straight that we don't get PC Points at Foodland.


----------



## bababear_50

Goodmorning
No frozen treats this week,,lol

Sobeys has a
buy 3 Pillers meat products and get 60 airmiles, I will probably do this one.
Just a note Kraft peanut butter is on sale at Sobeys $2.99 a jar.
Flyer here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-2-to-8/all

Foodland Flyer here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-2-to-8/all


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys has a
> buy 3 Pillers meat products and get 60 airmiles, I will probably do this one.
> Just a note Kraft peanut butter is on sale at Sobeys $2.99 a jar.
> Flyer here
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-2-to-8/all
> 
> Foodland Flyer here
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-2-to-8/all


If you use the Flipp app there is a $1 coupon for Pillers and you can print 2.  Maybe you can find that coupon elsewhere....I don't know.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sorry to have been MIA! Last night was super busy and I didn't get a chance to even glance at the flyers.  I see it got posted, thank you!  I'm also waiting for another frozen treats deal. Summer has sort of arrived (though it's only going to be 15 today so who would know it?) and my kiddo is asking for popsicles all the time.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> If you use the Flipp app there is a $1 coupon for Pillers and you can print 2.  Maybe you can find that coupon elsewhere....I don't know.



Thanks Hon
I found one here
http://www.pillers.com/promotions

http://www.smartsource.ca//smartsou...WQY4LLFAWEQ&locale=en_CA&fi=24859&check=24859


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday for us out west tomorrow - FINALLY!!


----------



## ottawamom

It almost makes me want to get in the car and drive to Winnipeg or can I stop at Kenora . There is absolutely NOTHING here at any of the usual stores in Ontario (well OK there's the Pillers deals but that's only 60AM). I may have to go and walk the aisles at Sobeys but I'm not holding out much hope.

Enjoy the Blue Friday those lucky ducks out west. Happy hunting!


----------



## ottawamom

OK so for those of us in the east who can't do Blue Friday we can still play the game. I looked at the flyer and figure I would easily do 750AM if I was just buying things I would normally use. How about you?


----------



## worldwidepayne

Glad to receive this in my mailbox today...."It’s official; you’re an Onyx™ Collector! You earned 6,000 Miles this year, so you’ll have Onyx™ status until March 31, 2019. What does that mean for you? Even more benefits than before!"  Just thought I'd celebrate with you all.


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats! You get a black Airmiles card and better access to flights. A slightly greater discount if you buy things from Airmiles (from time to time).


----------



## worldwidepayne

ottawamom said:


> Congrats! You get a black Airmiles card and better access to flights. A slightly greater discount if you buy things from Airmiles (from time to time).


Funny thing is that I'm already in Onyx status, so I don't really believe that I will get "Even more benefits than before!" as their email suggests.  I'm just happy to get such status again and so early in the year and it lasts all the way into March 2019 which is well after I take my Orlando Supertrip which I have been working on now for over a year.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> I looked at the flyer and figure I would easily do 750AM if I was just buying things I would normally use



That's great!!!! I can only shop at shell or Safeway for AM here unless I drive 40 minutes or visit my daughter to go to a Rexall.  And the Safeway AM here have been lacking...nothing that we use on a regular basis



kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday for us out west tomorrow - FINALLY!!



I know...I did a Happy dance...and when I quickly skimmed it...there seem to be some good deals on things I use!  I will probably do two shops to maximize the points.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer is up and they have the spend $50.00 get 100 Am over the weekend again. They have some of the Proctor & Gamble products with bonus miles & you can find coupons for those products on their website *
* Rexall Flyer June 2nd - 8th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

worldwidepayne said:


> Glad to receive this in my mailbox today...."It’s official; you’re an Onyx™ Collector! You earned 6,000 Miles this year, so you’ll have Onyx™ status until March 31, 2019. What does that mean for you? Even more benefits than before!"  Just thought I'd celebrate with you all.





ottawamom said:


> Congrats! You get a black Airmiles card and better access to flights. A slightly greater discount if you buy things from Airmiles (from time to time).



*Anyone else mildly annoyed with the amount of $$ they must spend on those packages? Hubby used to work in the printing industry so we know the cost involved with producing embossed, glossy, heavy card-stock. And yearly cards??*

****the frozen treat frenzy at Sobeys was the week of July 16 BTW. It was the first time we ventured that far and we spent $98.34 and snagged 527 AM (yes i keep receipts forever ... i have back to 2013, grouped, bagged & labelled. When you're self-employed it helps to track our spending!)*


----------



## marchingstar

ugh, i have the worst luck with blue friday specials lately! i missed the last one because i was in a rural area for a funeral. this time i'm out of the city again, more than 2 hours away. i could definitely pick up a decent pile of miles on friday, but i just can't make the trip in. here's hoping those of you who make it for blue friday pick up tons of miles. and that i'll be in the city for the next blue friday!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> OK so for those of us in the east who can't do Blue Friday we can still play the game. I looked at the flyer and figure I would easily do 750AM if I was just buying things I would normally use. How about you?


*You know the Duck loves a good AM game (side note how stupid is the massive Rubber Ducky for Canada's 150?!?!) so here's my total:*

*Spend $107.76 (we'll ignore any taxes) and i would snag 835 AM*


----------



## worldwidepayne

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else mildly annoyed with the amount of $$ they must spend on those packages? Hubby used to work in the printing industry so we know the cost involved with producing embossed, glossy, heavy card-stock. And yearly cards??*


Can't say I'm annoyed about it, but the same thought has crossed my mind.  The fact is that the Card stock and all the packaging really serves no purpose.  The information is very vague and it is mostly black space and imagery.


----------



## Aladora

Link to the new Thrifty Foods flyer.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> OK so for those of us in the east who can't do Blue Friday we can still play the game. I looked at the flyer and figure I would easily do 750AM if I was just buying things I would normally use. How about you?




I just looked over the flyer and made my listS.  I'll be placing three orders:
#1 - spend $105.88, 530 airmiles;
#2 - spend $114.84, 520 airmiles; and 
#3 - spend $157.38, 565 airmiles.
Grand total - $378.10 = 1115 airmiles 
(totals don't include gst, deposits or base airmiles)

Order #3 will include a $50 Sears GC for 75 airmiles, but can't use the GC in the spend $100 and get 100 AM total.
Some of the items will be duplicate non-perishable items for my daughter who is moving out July 1, and a few items will be for the food bank.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *You know the Duck loves a good AM game (side note how stupid is the massive Rubber Ducky for Canada's 150?!?!) so here's my total:*
> 
> *Spend $107.76 (we'll ignore any taxes) and i would snag 835 AM*



Dang Jacqueline - that's awesome!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's a link on the Airmiles promotion page for a contest from Goodyear. Prizes include a blimp ride (surprise!) and a bunch of Airmiles You can enter daily until June 6th*

* Goodyear contest*


----------



## wtpfan

wtpfan said:


> I just purchased a $100 gift card at shell today. I asked about the 7x am promo and they knew about it and they swiped my card but the am we're not on my receipt? Is that normal? Then I noticed my receipt is "macs" not shell. Did I lose the airmiles?


Update...I went back today on my lunch with a friend who was getting gas and asked them why my airmiles info isn't on my receipt. The owner was there and told me they should have told me there are no airmiles on gift cards allowed 
I told her the cashier told me I was getting them so she adjusted it and gave me the 70 airmiles this time. But I won't be able to purchase further gift cards there and get airmiles


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just looked at the Sobey's flyer for next week, and the maple leaf shaped burgers on the first page are only $6.99 at Freshco...yes, you don't get AM at Freshco but you do save money...I bought a box today at Freshco as a joke and am going to grill one tonight to see if it keep its shape


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I know a few of us signed up for the AMEX 400 bonus AM deal that starts today for spending $200 at Shell and charging it to your AMEX...since the 7X the AM deal is on until June 4, do you think you could buy $200 worth of GC and charge it to your AMEX?  If so, not only would you get the 400 bonus AM but you would also get the 7X AM deal for the gift cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know a few of us signed up for the AMEX 400 bonus AM deal that starts today for spending $200 at Shell and charging it to your AMEX...since the 7X the AM deal is on until June 4, do you think you could buy $200 worth of GC and charge it to your AMEX?  If so, not only would you get the 400 bonus AM but you would also get the 7X AM deal for the gift cards.


*That's our plan since there is like zero possibility of us squeezing $200.00 worth of gas into our Honda Fit!! The fine print says the store has to have gas as it's primary business (don't have the exact wording) so if it's a station that isn't attached to a store that has a different name (someone said Macs i think??) we *should* be good.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's our plan since there is like zero possibility of us squeezing $200.00 worth of gas into our Honda Fit!! The fine print says the store has to have gas as it's primary business (don't have the exact wording) so if it's a station that isn't attached to a store that has a different name (someone said Macs i think??) we *should* be good.*



My store is definitely a Shell....it has been there forever...it has a small Circle K store, a car wash and the gas pumps...it is the only place I get gas...yes, I am a little OCD so the staff there know me.  I might be able to use $200 in fuel but I leave on a DCL Alaskan cruise the middle of July...

I will stop in tomorrow while I am out running errands and report back.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's our plan since there is like zero possibility of us squeezing $200.00 worth of gas into our Honda Fit!! The fine print says the store has to have gas as it's primary business (don't have the exact wording) so if it's a station that isn't attached to a store that has a different name (someone said Macs i think??) we *should* be good.*



I called up Amex the other day to ask as my Shell is attached to a Macs Milk and they said it would be fine.  They aren't worried about the small stores, it's big stores like a Canadian Tire gas outlet which is outside a Canadian Tire store.  At least that's what the guy told me.


----------



## TheZue

Is anyone else having problems seeing Disney tickets on there? I'm going to be so annoyed if they've dropped that reward!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just want to post an FYI....I belong to the AM FB group and it was posted that effective June 1, Shell has stopped selling some of the gift cards they previously sold and that includes Sobeys/Foodland/IGA.  Some others were mentioned as well (Cineplex, Home Depot) but I know some of us had planned to buy these gift cards.  So that puts a kink in my AMEX AM plan.  Looks like I will use my card for gas and if I haven't reached the $200 by the deadline, I will see if they are still selling the Indigo gift cards.


----------



## osully

TheZue said:


> Is anyone else having problems seeing Disney tickets on there? I'm going to be so annoyed if they've dropped that reward!



I'm not seeing them there either. Maybe they have taken it down to change the point value and it will come back up again at a new point value.


----------



## damo

TheZue said:


> Is anyone else having problems seeing Disney tickets on there? I'm going to be so annoyed if they've dropped that reward!



No Disney or Universal Orlando either.  Probably just sold out again.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

damo said:


> No Disney or Universal Orlando either.  Probably just sold out again.



I hope that is the case....I was close to my second DL ticket for our Christmas trip....


----------



## bababear_50

TheZue said:


> Is anyone else having problems seeing Disney tickets on there? I'm going to be so annoyed if they've dropped that reward!



Hi Hon
I do not see them,,lets hope they are updating the site.
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Grr!Today I was going to buy 200AM (45$) to get the last WDW I need before the special was going away (even had everything in my AM cart yesterday!!!!). I guess it won't happen.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just want to post an FYI....I belong to the AM FB group and it was posted that effective June 1, Shell has stopped selling some of the gift cards they previously sold and that includes Sobeys/Foodland/IGA.  Some others were mentioned as well (Cineplex, Home Depot) but I know some of us had planned to buy these gift cards.  So that puts a kink in my AMEX AM plan.  Looks like I will use my card for gas and if I haven't reached the $200 by the deadline, I will see if they are still selling the Indigo gift cards.



Thanks for the post, I was planning Home Depot gcs today, I'll post if they go through.  I bought Home Depot and Indigo on May 31.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else mildly annoyed with the amount of $$ they must spend on those packages? Hubby used to work in the printing industry so we know the cost involved with producing embossed, glossy, heavy card-stock. And yearly cards??*
> 
> ****the frozen treat frenzy at Sobeys was the week of July 16 BTW. It was the first time we ventured that far and we spent $98.34 and snagged 527 AM (yes i keep receipts forever ... i have back to 2013, grouped, bagged & labelled. When you're self-employed it helps to track our spending!)*


OMG YES!!!
When my Onyx cards came this time I showed my husband and we rolled our eyes. I don't need the darn cards to come in what basically is an elaborate wedding invitation. That doesn't make me feel valued Airmiles. What makes me feel valued is your promos working and crediting like they should , and speaking to someone who knows what they are talking about and can actually help when something goes wrong. So how about we throw my Onyx cards in a regular envelope and divert those funds to some more staff.. ones that can tell me when the STB airmiles will be counting towards our status or something. What a waste.


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> OMG YES!!!
> When my Onyx cards came this time I showed my husband and we rolled our eyes. I don't need the darn cards to come in what basically is an elaborate wedding invitation. That doesn't make me feel valued Airmiles. What makes me feel valued is your promos working and crediting like they should , and speaking to someone who knows what they are talking about and can actually help when something goes wrong. So how about we throw my Onyx cards in a regular envelope and divert those funds to some more staff.. ones that can tell me when the STB airmiles will be counting towards our status or something. What a waste.


EXACTLY! If one is Onyx, believe me, they are online checking and know that already! Don't need extra paper to dispose of!


----------



## Debbie

Oh. I meant to mention that the Canadian tickets are still there at 3250 for the 7 day and the 5 day at 2950. Same write up as before. So get thee to the cart isabellea.


----------



## TheZue

Debbie said:


> Oh. I meant to mention that the Canadian tickets are still there at 3250 for the 7 day and the 5 day at 2950. Same write up as before. So get thee to the cart isabellea.




Weird but I'm relieved! They were gone last night and they are all back.


----------



## stfxkid

I still see them


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

yeah...the DL tickets are back up....must have been a glitch in their system earlier today...


----------



## AngelDisney

OMG! I woke up at 5:45 am, and could not find the WDW Canadian tickets! I was depressed at work for the entire morning!! Even students with Mickey hair buns were not able to cheer me up!

So glad the deal is back up, but I still need 4 AM for a 5-day WDW ticket. I should have gone to Rexall instead of Sobeys yesterday. It will take a while for Sobey's to post. If I go to Rexall today, will the AM get posted tomorrow or Monday? I just don't want to miss out the non-expiring ticket again after the horror I experienced this morning! What a great way to start a Friday!


----------



## MoreTravels

Rexall has 100 Airmiles for $50 anything spending right now. You should take advantage of it. They usually post within 24 hours. If you buy $300 worth of things, ask the cashier to divide the bills so each one has $50 then you can have 600 AMs easily. You can stock up on kids snack, toilet tissues, unperishable can foods, etc. 

Please note the Cdn tickets are not upgradable through bridging. If you can, try to get a few more miles and 7 day tickets instead.


----------



## AngelDisney

MoreTravels said:


> Rexall has 100 Airmiles for $50 anything spending right now. You should take advantage of it. They usually post within 24 hours. If you buy $300 worth of things, ask the cashier to divide the bills so each one has $50 then you can have 600 AMs easily. You can stock up on kids snack, toilet tissues, unperishable can foods, etc.
> 
> Please note the Cdn tickets are not upgradable through bridging. If you can, try to get a few more miles and 7 day tickets instead.



Thanks! There will be lot of shopping this weekend!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> OMG YES!!!
> When my Onyx cards came this time I showed my husband and we rolled our eyes. I don't need the darn cards to come in what basically is an elaborate wedding invitation. That doesn't make me feel valued Airmiles. What makes me feel valued is your promos working and crediting like they should , and speaking to someone who knows what they are talking about and can actually help when something goes wrong. So how about we throw my Onyx cards in a regular envelope and divert those funds to some more staff.. ones that can tell me when the STB airmiles will be counting towards our status or something. What a waste.


Ditto.....I've said the exact same things to the lovely folks at AM via an email conversation. Told them it is disrespectful to the loyal members like myself who have been on board since day 1 to have to police their system.

To be totally honest I don't even need a new black card every year.  Right now I have 2 sets of blue cards, 2 sets of gold cards and a set of black ones....all new and still in the envelope.

On the gift card front.  I stopped in a shell yesterday to buy gas and decided to grab a grocery card since I was there.   The clerk tried 3 different Sobeys cards and none would activate.  She then offered me a refund or a different card.  I got an Ultimate dinning card.  She had no idea why Sobeys would not work.


----------



## isabellea

Debbie said:


> Oh. I meant to mention that the Canadian tickets are still there at 3250 for the 7 day and the 5 day at 2950. Same write up as before. So get thee to the cart isabellea.



THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! My number of dream miles is now at ZERO! As soon as I saw your post I went and bought my missing 200 AM and ordered the child WDW 5-day pass I was missing. I could have waited for my total to get to 2850 (probably in a month) but I'm really afraid the number of AM for this ticket will go back to full price. A WDW ticket at 45.99$ CAD in not bad imo...


----------



## kerreyn

Okay, so my Blue Friday math a couple of pages back was right out to lunch - doh!

Between one daughter and I, we spent $703 and got 1880 airmiles. My other daughter will be going later today, and should get approx. 1250am. Pretty good for one day.


----------



## bababear_50

I got a few good Sobey direct offers ,,,I think this is because I haven't done a full shopping there is awhile.

Spend 110.00 get 40 airmiles
1 box prime chicken strip/nuggets/chunks= 25 airmiles
Pizza Pop buy 3 get 20 airmiles.
Tropicana Juice buy 2 get 20 airmiles
Buy 2 lbs chicken wings get 18 airmiles
buy 3 classico sauces get 18 airmiles
store made meatballs spend $4 get 12 airmiles
Pure leaf Tea buy 1 get 6 airmiles
Compliments bread buy 2 get 7 airmiles
Smuckers jam buy 1 get 7 airmiles
Tim Horton Hot Chocolate Tin buy 1 get 7 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I still don't see Universal Studios Orlando tickets ---can anyone see them?
I do see Universal Studios/Hollywood/California tickets.
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> I still don't see Universal Studios Orlando tickets ---can anyone see them?
> I do see Universal Studios/Hollywood/California tickets.
> Hugs Mel



Same here. With the opening of Volcano Bay and the new tickets options to include this 3rd park, they are probably updating the options?!?


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> Same here. With the opening of Volcano Bay and the new tickets options to include this 3rd park, they are probably updating the options?!?



Hmmm ... I forgot about the new water park,,,it will be interesting as to how they will package this. Thanks for the reminder.
I am really only looking for U/O tickets for the future. Hopefully they still continue this reward.
I only have 1 or 4 needed park passes so far, but we are not going till at least 2019/2020.
Hugs Mel


----------



## momtoARQ

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wonder how your cashier would have reacted with some of MY hunting trips then ... rarely do i earn less than 3 X the miles. *
> 
> *You must not be aware of the  weekly coupons.. if you check the first post you *should* (read if i remember but it's usually there by Monday night) find a link to the weekly offer. This week it was spend $30.00 get 50 AM which you can combine with your load n go offers.*



I don't see a link on the first page where we can sign up for weekly offers.  And that's separate from load n go offers?


----------



## wtpfan

Does anyone remember in Mar or Apr when they had the promo if you spent $30/day at Sobeys, Shell, Staples (not sure what others) you got a bonus 10 am? It was for the whole month. I'm on Ontario. When and how will these be posted to my account?


----------



## isabellea

wtpfan said:


> Does anyone remember in Mar or Apr when they had the promo if you spent $30/day at Sobeys, Shell, Staples (not sure what others) you got a bonus 10 am? It was for the whole month. I'm on Ontario. When and how will these be posted to my account?



I'm not in Ontario but mine from IGA (Quebec) were posted 2 weeks ago and I got one from Shell just 1h ago.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So just got back from a Safeway blue Friday shop...spent 105.00 and got 485 miles.  I told the cashier I was going to come back again tonight...and she said that we can only use the 100 bonus miles once a day   I'm still going to do second shop...there are still a few items I didn't get...and I will try for the bonus again.  Hopefully the cashier wasn't right.  She said they just recently changed this policy.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just want to post an FYI....I belong to the AM FB group and it was posted that effective June 1, Shell has stopped selling some of the gift cards they previously sold and that includes Sobeys/Foodland/IGA.  Some others were mentioned as well (Cineplex, Home Depot) but I know some of us had planned to buy these gift cards.  So that puts a kink in my AMEX AM plan.  Looks like I will use my card for gas and if I haven't reached the $200 by the deadline, I will see if they are still selling the Indigo gift cards.





Days In the Sun said:


> Thanks for the post, I was planning Home Depot gcs today, I'll post if they go through.  I bought Home Depot and Indigo on May 31.



Just back from Shell, three transactions, home depot gcs went through fine.
transaction 1: $28 gas, $100 hd gc, 226am (70am 7x bonus, 1am gas, 50am text bonus, 60am june shell bonus offer, 5am personal offer bonus ... takes it to 181am ... no idea how it got to 226am)
transaction 2: $100 hd gc, 75am (normal 70am 7x gonus + 5am personal)
transaction 3 (husband's card: $100 hd gc, 190am (70am 7x bonus, 50am text bonus, 60am june shell bonus offer... takes it to 180am ... again, no idea how they got to 190am)

I'm usually don't have a problem with the math, but I'm really missing something lol.  Anyway, just a quick post, I'm suppose to be packing for the weekend so am out of time but thought someone might like to know lol.


----------



## hdrolfe

wtpfan said:


> Does anyone remember in Mar or Apr when they had the promo if you spent $30/day at Sobeys, Shell, Staples (not sure what others) you got a bonus 10 am? It was for the whole month. I'm on Ontario. When and how will these be posted to my account?



I used Sobeys twice and Shell 3 times maybe? They all posted maybe a week after the regular airmiles for the trip posted. 

I must be the only one who signed up with that Shell text to get the 5 cents off a litre instead of the bonus AM... they sent me a text saying I get 6 cents off if I pay in store. Money is tight this month, and gas is expensive! So that is a nice little bonus. I notice Sobeys had the spend so much, get money off at Shell again, but I won't likely be spending that much there for a few weeks at least!


----------



## Susie63

Pumpkin1172 said:


> So just got back from a Safeway blue Friday shop...spent 105.00 and got 485 miles.  I told the cashier I was going to come back again tonight...and she said that we can only use the 100 bonus miles once a day   I'm still going to do second shop...there are still a few items I didn't get...and I will try for the bonus again.  Hopefully the cashier wasn't right.  She said they just recently changed this policy.


I just got back from Safeway....661 AM including a $50 Sears card for $163. I told the cashier I was coming back tonight and she said good idea. I have never tried the spend $100 get 100 am twice in one day. Is it possible?


----------



## Sparrow78

Did my blue Friday shop. $130 and got 512 Airmiles.

would have been better if they put pampers on instead of Huggies diapers.


----------



## disneybound08

Does Airmiles ever offer Universal Orlando tickets?


----------



## Susie63

Sparrow78 said:


> Did my blue Friday shop. $130 and got 512 Airmiles.
> 
> would have been better if they put pampers on instead of Huggies diapers.


Are you saving for DL park tickets?


----------



## Donald - my hero

momtoARQ said:


> I don't see a link on the first page where we can sign up for weekly offers.  And that's separate from load n go offers?


*HI, the link i was referring to is currently absent because the coupons are typically only good Mondays - Thursdays. It is completely separate from the loadngo offers, i get it thru e-mail that comes directly from Rexall (or depending on the week, Airmiles proper!) make sure you have your profile set up within your AM account to receive e-mail alerts from them & partner companies.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

disneybound08 said:


> Does Airmiles ever offer Universal Orlando tickets?


*Yes they do, they will more than likely be back up on the site soon. When Airmiles runs out of stock of items they will pull it down from the site until they are able to get the item back in their supply. Keep looking and/or keep watching here since there are a few others waiting for them as well.*


----------



## disneybound08

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes they do, they will more than likely be back up on the site soon. When Airmiles runs out of stock of items they will pull it down from the site until they are able to get the item back in their supply. Keep looking and/or keep watching here since there are a few others waiting for them as well.*


Does anyone recall approximately how many miles and what type of ticket was offered? Just trying to get an ballpark amount to plan around. Thanks!


----------



## osully

Just went to Sobey's (Barrhaven, ON store)

I didn't find many great deals this week so I mainly just picked up things I needed for non AM collecting purposes, but I did pick up:


Pure Life Tea House Iced Tea @ 1.99 ea + 5 miles when you buy 2 
Johnsonville breakfast sausage @ 5.49 + 8 miles from Sobeys My Offers
Pillers deal - Kielbassa x 2 @ 4.99 ea & Salami Whips x 1 @ 7.99 ea *there was a coupon on the box for these* + 60 miles when you buy 3 
Just to note, the 60 miles for the Pillers deal did NOT show up on my receipt but they added it for me after I went and stood in line at the customer service cash. 

In total I spent $38.97 and got 75 miles.


----------



## mernin

The blue Friday offers weren't many of the things I would buy or didn't need. Spend $170 and 385 am. Happy with what I still managed!


----------



## bababear_50

disneybound08 said:


> Does anyone recall approximately how many miles and what type of ticket was offered? Just trying to get an ballpark amount to plan around. Thanks!



In Nov 2016 I bought one adult Universal Orlando
2 day park to park access Ticket.
2,425 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sparrow78

Susie63 said:


> Are you saving for DL park tickets?



No. We just redeemed all my miles for a vacation package through Westjet, so I'm trying to get up to 3600 for a rental mini van while we are there.   we got our tickets in February on the last day thinking the price on Airmiles would jump and it didn't!


----------



## DilEmma

Days In the Sun said:


> Just back from Shell, three transactions, home depot gcs went through fine.
> transaction 1: $28 gas, $100 hd gc, 226am (70am 7x bonus, 1am gas, 50am text bonus, *60am* *june shell bonus offer*, 5am personal offer bonus ... takes it to 181am ... no idea how it got to 226am)
> transaction 2: $100 hd gc, 75am (normal 70am 7x gonus + 5am personal)
> transaction 3 (husband's card: $100 hd gc, 190am (70am 7x bonus, 50am text bonus, *60am* *june shell bonus offer*... takes it to 180am ... again, no idea how they got to 190am)
> 
> I'm usually don't have a problem with the math, but I'm really missing something lol.  Anyway, just a quick post, I'm suppose to be packing for the weekend so am out of time but thought someone might like to know lol.


What is the 60 AM June Shell bonus?


----------



## disneybound08

Just ordered my first airmiles 5 day WDW ticket and still scored the Canadian Discount  My son and I are jumping and dancing around the living room as the rest of our house still sleeps. I just discovered this thread around the end of April and became obsessed with earning enough miles to use the Canadian Discount. We fell just short when the May 20th deadline arrived and we were so disappointed. Thank goodness Airmiles was still offering. I went to Rexall last night and shopped to earn 155 miles and we were waiting for them to appear. So thrilled right now!
So I'm obviously addicted and we currently don't have a credit card with airmiles. Which credit card with airmiles does everyone like the best. I want the most miles possible of course! Thanks everyone for your awesome contributions to this thread!


----------



## Debbie

disneybound08 said:


> Just ordered my first airmiles 5 day WDW ticket and still scored the Canadian Discount  My son and I are jumping and dancing around the living room as the rest of our house still sleeps. I just discovered this thread around the end of April and became obsessed with earning enough miles to use the Canadian Discount. We fell just short when the May 20th deadline arrived and we were so disappointed. Thank goodness Airmiles was still offering. I went to Rexall last night and shopped to earn 155 miles and we were waiting for them to appear. So thrilled right now!
> So I'm obviously addicted and we currently don't have a credit card with airmiles. Which credit card with airmiles does everyone like the best. I want the most miles possible of course! Thanks everyone for your awesome contributions to this thread!


I have an AMEX that gets 1 point for $10. Unfortunately, not all places take AMEX, and I have the free BMO one which gets 1 point for $20. I also have PCMC (which is what my DH has, and was our first points cc). I'm also sliding into the WJ rewards, and have scored some "free" flights from them-taking my first premium economy this September, and I think that I will like that.  As we travel/cruise more, the idea of those flights are nice!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm so happy that you managed to snag the ticket @disneybound08 such a great feeling to get something you need/want without any real extra layout of cash. Rexall has to be our fav go-to shop when we are short of miles.*

*We have both AMEX Platinum Airmiles & BMO Airmiles MasterCard. Our preferred card is the AMEX because we earn 1 AM/$10, PLUS a bonus when we shop at partner stores as well as base miles. *
*Shows up on our account like this*
**

*It isn't accepted everywhere which is why we carry the MC as well .. with that we only get 1 AM/$20 *
*Shows up like this*


*Now i can't tell you exactly how much we spent total or where on each of those cards but they were just typical months .. AMEX was for April and the MC was last month's when we did the push to use the Mega Miles coupon ---clearly would have earned more if we used the AMEX. *

*There are often sign-up bonus  miles offered with both cards that will make that card a good choice at the time. *


----------



## bababear_50

Disneybound08
I'm thinking of getting the BMO credit card (NO annual fee) ,,I am not one to advocate credit cards (my sons would tell you I lecture them frequently about the perils of credit) BUT for 600 airmiles and only one purchase it seems like an ok deal.
I did get the Amex one last year (Aug) and used it to purchase all my Christmas gifts and then this Spring cancelled it. ( I got 2,000 welcome airmile rewards). I am not sure what Amex is offering for their card right now.
I also have the West Jet Mastercard and use it mostly to get the Companion fare.
My advise is to read the fine print before making a choice.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> So just got back from a Safeway blue Friday shop...spent 105.00 and got 485 miles.  I told the cashier I was going to come back again tonight...and she said that we can only use the 100 bonus miles once a day   I'm still going to do second shop...there are still a few items I didn't get...and I will try for the bonus again.  Hopefully the cashier wasn't right.  She said they just recently changed this policy.




I think she's misinformed - I put through 3 orders yesterday, and got the bonus 100 airmails all three times.  Did you get the bonus when you went back?

ETA - My three orders were one after the other, not even hours apart.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm so happy that you managed to snag the ticket @disneybound08 such a great feeling to get something you need/want without any real extra layout of cash. Rexall has to be our fav go-to shop when we are short of miles.*
> 
> *We have both AMEX Platinum Airmiles & BMO Airmiles MasterCard. Our preferred card is the AMEX because we earn 1 AM/$10, PLUS a bonus when we shop at partner stores as well as base miles. *
> *Shows up on our account like this*
> *View attachment 241778*
> 
> *It isn't accepted everywhere which is why we carry the MC as well .. with that we only get 1 AM/$20 *
> *Shows up like this*
> View attachment 241785
> 
> *Now i can't tell you exactly how much we spent total or where on each of those cards but they were just typical months .. AMEX was for April and the MC was last month's when we did the push to use the Mega Miles coupon ---clearly would have earned more if we used the AMEX. *
> 
> *There are often sign-up bonus  miles offered with both cards that will make that card a good choice at the time. *


Is there a fee on the Amex Platinum?


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I also have the West Jet Mastercard and use it mostly to get the Companion fare.
> My advise is to read the fine print before making a choice.
> Hugs Mel


 That companion fare is sweet. 



tinkerone said:


> Is there a fee on the Amex Platinum?


I think that when we got ours, there was no fee (and 2000 AM points) for the first year. I just checked....and our renewal date is a'comin'. Looks like it will post at $65 https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/...latinum-credit-card/?filter=AirMiles-customer


----------



## mkmommy

disneybound08 said:


> Just ordered my first airmiles 5 day WDW ticket and still scored the Canadian Discount  My son and I are jumping and dancing around the living room as the rest of our house still sleeps. I just discovered this thread around the end of April and became obsessed with earning enough miles to use the Canadian Discount. We fell just short when the May 20th deadline arrived and we were so disappointed. Thank goodness Airmiles was still offering. I went to Rexall last night and shopped to earn 155 miles and we were waiting for them to appear. So thrilled right now!
> So I'm obviously addicted and we currently don't have a credit card with airmiles. Which credit card with airmiles does everyone like the best. I want the most miles possible of course! Thanks everyone for your awesome contributions to this thread!


I have the BMO Elite World Air Miles MasterCard. I think it is about $99 annual fee, plus I take the additional travel insurance which is another $99. I get 1 AM per $10.00 and I use it everywhere. I have used the Travel insurance once and had no problems with them, and have another to process for delayed luggage, but just waiting for Air Canada to pay first.


----------



## osully

I use my BMO airmiles mastercard but I do alternate with my Scotiabank SCENE visa. You get rewards much faster with the SCENE visa and my husband and I see a new movie almost every week in summer. However I have decided to focus on my airmiles earning for a future trip to Disney World!


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Just went to Sobey's (Barrhaven, ON store)
> 
> 
> Just to note, the 60 miles for the Pillers deal did NOT show up on my receipt but they added it for me after I went and stood in line at the customer service cash.



I shopped there this evening and they have changed how they are dealing with the Pillers offer. They told me I would have to wait 3 weeks to see it show up in my account. I've cut the section from the flyer and attached it to my receipt. Made notes in my excel file and am prepared to call if it doesn't show up. I'll play their game and be patient.

I walked the aisles and found White Swan Napkins $1.79 buy 1 get 15AM. It's BBQ season so I picked up 2.


----------



## bababear_50

Warning rant ahead
Strike 3 for me
Ok Ok Ok I am calming myself,,,breathe deeply........
For the first time in Airmiles history for me I lost it at Sobeys tonight,,,yes I was the lady holding up the customer service for an hour.
I was short 137 airmiles and it was all due to targeted loaded offers not posting ( a couple did) and the store only having 1 pillers specific items in stock(zipo of the other 5) ,two of the other Pillers meat products I choose although more expensive than the advertised ones would not go through.
I had a long day and was fed up, I  just said fine please refund my whole order,,,"oh well we need a manager to do that" so I said fine find one.
Manager not much help--blamed Airmiles,,finally did refund and a head cashier came over and said we are really sorry and handed me a 10.00 Sobeys card. I said thanks I've never done this ( returned a whole order $96.00) I'm just fed up with airmiles not posting and the store saying it will post later and then it doesn't. I am fed up of Sobeys not having the products they advertise in stock especially for airmile promotions.



Strike 1 today was Canadian tire advertising Vileda mop heads and their web site saying they had 20 in stock,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Nope not a one...............................................

Strike 2 today was  McDonalds putting a beef hamburger pattie on my "Bacon N Egg McMuffin" instead of my Egg.
Didn't realize it till I got home.
.........................................................................................

Oh I know these are not real important world problems but I'm 3 for 3 now....so  it's someone else's turn please.
off to bed I go......
hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Warning rant ahead
> Strike 3 for me
> Ok Ok Ok I am calming myself,,,breathe deeply........
> For the first time in Airmiles history for me I lost it at Sobeys tonight,,,yes I was the lady holding up the customer service for an hour.
> I was short 137 airmiles and it was all due to targeted loaded offers not posting ( a couple did) and the store only having 1 pillers specific items in stock(zipo of the other 5) ,two of the other Pillers meat products I choose although more expensive than the advertised ones would not go through.
> I had a long day and was fed up, I  just said fine please refund my whole order,,,"oh well we need a manager to do that" so I said fine find one.
> Manager not much help--blamed Airmiles,,finally did refund and a head cashier came over and said we are really sorry and handed me a 10.00 Sobeys card. I said thanks I've never done this ( returned a whole order $96.00) I'm just fed up with airmiles not posting and the store saying it will post later and then it doesn't. I am fed up of Sobeys not having the products they advertise in stock especially for airmile promotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Strike 1 today was Canadian tire advertising Vileda mop heads and their web site saying they had 20 in stock,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Nope not a one...............................................
> 
> Strike 2 today was  McDonalds putting a beef hamburger pattie on my "Bacon N Egg McMuffin" instead of my Egg.
> Didn't realize it till I got home.
> .........................................................................................
> 
> Oh I know these are not real important world problems but I'm 3 for 3 now....so  it's someone else's turn please.
> off to bed I go......
> hugs Mel



 Have a good night's and a better day tomorrow!

Sorry about your day! That beef pattie in an Egg Mcmuffin was unforgivable! You should have taken a pic and showed them that!! 

The closest Sobey's to where I live also never has what's advertised. I went there a few times and couldn't find what I want. I have to drive another 20 min further north to a bigger Sobey's that has most of the stuff advertised. It's just too far to go every week.


----------



## damo

I sure hope the Universal tickets come back.  Disney tickets came back quite quickly.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50, I so feel your pain. I was shopping with DH last night and he said Oh Well when I told him the Pillers didn't post. He would have just walked out of the store. I told him no! we were going to customer service.  If I had gone during the day when the customer service reps know me (I wonder why) they would have added the airmiles to my account. It was a bunch of part-time workers on last night and they gave me the standard answer.

I did Wendy's therapy on the way home and got a $.99 Frosty. Frozen treats help!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I think the STB miles have been added to my status for the year.  I was very close to Onyx anyway and now I'm waaaaay over.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> I think the STB miles have been added to my status for the year.  I was very close to Onyx anyway and now I'm waaaaay over.



Same!


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I shopped there this evening and they have changed how they are dealing with the Pillers offer. They told me I would have to wait 3 weeks to see it show up in my account. I've cut the section from the flyer and attached it to my receipt. Made notes in my excel file and am prepared to call if it doesn't show up. I'll play their game and be patient.
> 
> I walked the aisles and found White Swan Napkins $1.79 buy 1 get 15AM. It's BBQ season so I picked up 2.



Oh - that is a good deal. I skipped that aisle sadly, but we use lots of napkins at our house.


----------



## dancin Disney style

For those that signed up for the Go Your Way offer from Shell ....the one via text.  I ended up getting 120 AM today from that instead of the 60 that was supposed to be the max. Don't know why but a few people in the FB group have had same experience.  I bought 2 $50 gift cards and nothing else.


----------



## ottawamom

My STB posted too.  The Duck will be happy when she sees hers!


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> For those that signed up for the Go Your Way offer from Shell ....the one via text.  I need up getting 120 AM today from that instead of the 60 that was supposed to be the max. Don't know why but a few people in the FB group have had same experience.  I bought 2 $50 gift cards and nothing else.



I guess I will be calling Airmiles tomorrow, I put in $50 worth of gas on June 2nd and did not get the bonus. I had a confirmation text back etc - so dumb!


----------



## buyerbrad

Is there a limit to how many $100 giftcard purchases you can make at Shell in a day with the 7X offer? I am going to go buy some today since it is the last day.


----------



## juniorbugman

I know that I already read it here somewhere but can't find it - I got the 1 airmile for shopping at Staples but I didn't get the bonus airmiles for the promotion.  Did I read that they will come later?


----------



## damo

juniorbugman said:


> I know that I already read it here somewhere but can't find it - I got the 1 airmile for shopping at Staples but I didn't get the bonus airmiles for the promotion.  Did I read that they will come later?



Ya, we're all in the same boat for that one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

buyerbrad said:


> Is there a limit to how many $100 giftcard purchases you can make at Shell in a day with the 7X offer? I am going to go buy some today since it is the last day.


Max of 5 transactions per day and a max per transaction of $100.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> My STB posted too.  The Duck will be happy when she sees hers!


*YES! I leave this board for my pick-me-up after scanning thru my e-mail and then FB because lately i've been needing a HUGE pick-me-up after all the crap that's happening "out there" You all make me feel the love of a community that really cares to help each other.*

**


----------



## marcyleecorgan

WAHOO!  So according to the website, all of our shopping AM-consciously has earned us 735 AM over the last few months!  Considering we had zero in January... this is definitely better!  

Now only eleventy-billion-nine-two points to go, until we have enough points for a Magic Your Way package... LOL


----------



## momtoARQ

dancin Disney style said:


> I think the STB miles have been added to my status for the year.  I was very close to Onyx anyway and now I'm waaaaay over.


What's STB?  If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## Donald - my hero

momtoARQ said:


> What's STB?  If you don't mind me asking!


*There was a promotion that took place late last year called Shop The Block --- a whole bunch of coupons, varying levels of rewards depending on how many you used with the maximum being 1900 Cash Miles. It was a huge headache for a lot of us with coupons not working properly, not posting correctly, not getting full credit for all coupons getting redeemed and then finally not having those miles count towards Gold/Onyx status. *


----------



## momtoARQ

Donald - my hero said:


> *There was a promotion that took place late last year called Shop The Block --- a whole bunch of coupons, varying levels of rewards depending on how many you used with the maximum being 1250 Cash Miles. It was a huge headache for a lot of us with coupons not working properly, not posting correctly, not getting full credit for all coupons getting redeemed and then finally not having those miles count towards Gold/Onyx status. *


It was a 2016 promotion and the points are just going through now??  Yikes, I was hoping to use the Mega Miles points for a car rental in mid-August. Not likely?


----------



## DizzyDis

ottawamom said:


> Were you able to use your credit card to purchase the Sobeys GC or did you have to use debit? Did the AM show up on your receipt?



Yes and yes, used credit (for each $100 separately), and got a receipt for each one with the AM listed on it. Have also showed up account quickly, within a week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momtoARQ said:


> It was a 2016 promotion and the points are just going through now??  Yikes, I was hoping to use the Mega Miles points for a car rental in mid-August. Not likely?


*No, it was bad but not THAT bad! Some of us only got credited 1/2 of the total bonus (I was one of those lucky ducks) initially and we had to chase down the full amount. For me i got the 1st 950 on Feb 3rd but the extra 950 didn't appear until March 6th after numerous on-line chats & several phone calls. So well within the 120 day mark just a hassle. What didn't work properly was crediting those miles to the Onyx Status. If you look at your account you can see you total cash & dream miles but if you click on the top right where it says what your status is you will see how many of your total miles count towards your gold/onyx status. They were having a problem getting the STB miles to properly count towards this section of our accounts.*

****so to be clear, the bonus miles posted  to our accounts but weren't counting towards ONYX*

*I'm hoping to see these miles post by mid-july, any earlier will be cause for celebration! We should take bets as to when they will appear *


----------



## marchingstar

along with wondering when the mega miles will show up (the ducks guess of mid-july sounds about right!) i'm also watching my account for the bonus miles for 2 MM offers: mastercard and airmilesshops. I can't imagine they'll take until july, but then again !


----------



## AngelDisney

Just hope that the Canadian discounted tickets can last till mid-July, so I can grab one more!


----------



## osully

I've only been following this thread for a few months - it inspired me to shop for airmiles so my husband and I can go back to Disney World in the next few years for less... 

But is the Disney or Disneyland tickets something that's consistently offered? Or were they recently added back but not a staple reward?


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I've only been following this thread for a few months - it inspired me to shop for airmiles so my husband and I can go back to Disney World in the next few years for less...
> 
> But is the Disney or Disneyland tickets something that's consistently offered? Or were they recently added back but not a staple reward?



They are usually there. They disappeared last week for some unknown reason (very odd).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *There was a promotion that took place late last year called Shop The Block --- a whole bunch of coupons, varying levels of rewards depending on how many you used with the maximum being 1250 Cash Miles. It was a huge headache for a lot of us with coupons not working properly, not posting correctly, not getting full credit for all coupons getting redeemed and then finally not having those miles count towards Gold/Onyx status. *



It was 1900 cash miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It was 1900 cash miles


*Caught the duck when she should have been in bed instead of posting .... I've corrected my post *


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> along with wondering when the mega miles will show up (the ducks guess of mid-july sounds about right!) i'm also watching my account for the bonus miles for 2 MM offers: mastercard and airmilesshops. I can't imagine they'll take until july, but then again !


*This time around I've kept copies of all of the e-mails, terms & conditions of every offer, as well as multiple coupons so i can follow-up on missing miles easier!*
*Mastercard states :The Bonus Miles will be posted to your AIR MILES Account by July 15, 2017.*

*Airmiles Shop states : The bonus miles will be posted to your AIR MILES Account within 75 days after the offer ends. That will be August 14 th *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*

* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid June 5th - 8th *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> I think she's misinformed - I put through 3 orders yesterday, and got the bonus 100 airmails all three times. Did you get the bonus when you went back?



I did go back...And I did get the bonus 100 miles again!   I scored another 295 miles for 105.00...for a grand total of 730 miles for 210 dollars!!!  I'll take it!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I've only been following this thread for a few months - it inspired me to shop for airmiles so my husband and I can go back to Disney World in the next few years for less...
> 
> But is the Disney or Disneyland tickets something that's consistently offered? Or were they recently added back but not a staple reward?





ottawamom said:


> They are usually there. They disappeared last week for some unknown reason (very odd).



*I'm glad you're getting the help you need to get back to see the Duck sooner (ok ok, Mickey too  )*
*The tickets for both Disney World & Land have been offered for years but they will disappear from the site briefly when they run out of stock (or like last week for no apparent reason!) There is a real push for people to earn more miles at the moment since the AM site still has the discounted CDN tickets in stock. When these run out you can bet the increase in miles needed will jump significantly.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I still don't see Universal Studios Orlando tickets ---can anyone see them?
> I do see Universal Studios/Hollywood/California tickets.
> Hugs Mel





disneybound08 said:


> Does Airmiles ever offer Universal Orlando tickets?





damo said:


> I sure hope the Universal tickets come back.  Disney tickets came back quite quickly.



*I know a bunch of you were waiting for the Universal tickets to come back -- just checked and they're showing now. No mention of it including the new water park area and only adult tickets ??*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall coupon*
> 
> * Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid June 5th - 8th *



Has anyone managed to use this and a Load&Go spend$ coupon recently?


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I know a bunch of you were waiting for the Universal tickets to come back -- just checked and they're showing now. No mention of it including the new water park area and only adult tickets ??*


Thanks Hon
I think they will still be changing their description.
I thought Wet and Wild was gone and Volcano Bay was in?

This is the current description:
"And experience the fun of Wet 'n Wild® Orlando water park, just minutes away"

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Interesting....
I have been making really good use of the Metro bonus card that I got.  At the same time I have been using the emailed coupons they sent me.  The coupons expire on the 7th so I just sat down and made a list of what I will buy over the next 2 days. I then wonder if I'm actually going to get credit for repeatedly using these coupons.  It says in the fine print single use.  They have however scanned and showed on my receipt every time. I just went into my AM account to check if they have credited or if they did but were removed. So far they are still there for the 4 times I've used them from 2 weeks back.  Last week I used them 5 times that's not showing yet. Anyway, on to the interesting part.  I notice that my status has changed to onyx, even though, yesterday it said it would update next week.  AND there is now an extra 1000 AM on my total that wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Aladora

I just picked up my car from Craftsman and before any bonus miles I should be getting 581AM for my "little" fender bender! Post tax repair amount was $9,763.06!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aladora said:


> Has anyone managed to use this and a Load&Go spend$ coupon recently?



Not sure if you meant today since that specific coupon started today or just in general.  I combined last  week's with load and go.  I haven't seen anyone post about issues combining the two so I would think you are still good to go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There are a bunch of new offers at Shell:*

*Get 10 AIR MILES®Bonus Miles on your purchase of either a Costa Coffee product or a Coke Freestyle beverage. Maximum of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offers may be combined with other Bonus Offers. *
*Get 15x the AIR MILES® Reward Miles per transaction with a minimum purchase of 25 L Shell V-Power®† NiTRO+ Premium Gasoline or Shell V-Power®† Diesel. *
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with every $10 spent on any Car Wash product. *
*Fine print for all of them is as follows:*

*Offer valid June 5 to August 20, 2017*
*No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. *
*Offers may be combined with other Bonus Offers.*
*Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*


----------



## Aladora

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure if you meant today since that specific coupon started today or just in general.  I combined last  week's with load and go.  I haven't seen anyone post about issues combining the two so I would think you are still good to go.



I've used them together before but this week's coupon specifically says that it cannot be combined with a load and go offer. I don't remember seeing that on previous week's coupons.


----------



## marchingstar

Aladora said:


> I've used them together before but this week's coupon specifically says that it cannot be combined with a load and go offer. I don't remember seeing that on previous week's coupons.



i've definitely seen this on past coupons. they keep working, so i keep stacking!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> I've used them together before but this week's coupon specifically says that it cannot be combined with a load and go offer. I don't remember seeing that on previous week's coupons.





marchingstar said:


> i've definitely seen this on past coupons. they keep working, so i keep stacking!


*OK, i just waded backwards thru this monster thread to page 103 and found out that on October 6th i made a post about the weekly coupon having the wording "cannot be combined with any other coupon offer".*
*Now on page 113 and discovered it was Nov 6th when i was pushed to the loadngo offers.*

*After that the thread becomes waaaay bogged down with the STB promo posts but i did find that in early December i reported the coupon wording changed to add in they couldn't be used with any loadngo offers but that i was still successfully stacking the offers repeatedly. (super happy that i use this font & colour to post made the searching MUCH easier!!)*

*So until i get denied at a till i will continue to present every coupon i can find, buy items in my loadngo offers and on shelf items. Rexall is my easiest shop to rack up the miles, once place that i don't mind all the foils attached to aging :needing more vitamins, pain killers, tummy remedies ...*


----------



## Aladora

Heads up for anyone who shops at Thrifty Foods and picked the $0.05 off per litre at Shell. I used both yesterday and they did stack so I got $0.11 off/litre! Now the goal is to get the $0.15 off coupon from Thrifty Foods and get $0.21/off!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, i just waded backwards thru this monster thread to page 103 and found out that on October 6th i made a post about the weekly coupon having the wording "cannot be combined with any other coupon offer".*
> *Now on page 113 and discovered it was Nov 6th when i was pushed to the loadngo offers.*
> 
> *After that the thread becomes waaaay bogged down with the STB promo posts but i did find that in early December i reported the coupon wording changed to add in they couldn't be used with any loadngo offers but that i was still successfully stacking the offers repeatedly. (super happy that i use this font & colour to post made the searching MUCH easier!!)*
> 
> *So until i get denied at a till i will continue to present every coupon i can find, buy items in my loadngo offers and on shelf items. Rexall is my easiest shop to rack up the miles, once place that i don't mind all the foils attached to aging :needing more vitamins, pain killers, tummy remedies ...*


I don't have a Rexall close by (but will over the summer when I drive my daughter to her summer job  ). When I used my coupons last time, the clerk said that she didn't think that all the coupons I had would work. I just told her to give it a go, and I'd take what did work. They all did, and my Load and Go worked, too. I'm of the nothing ventured, nothing gained with this sort of thing.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are a bunch of new offers at Shell:*
> 
> *Get 10 AIR MILES®Bonus Miles on your purchase of either a Costa Coffee product or a Coke Freestyle beverage. Maximum of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offers may be combined with other Bonus Offers. *
> *Get 15x the AIR MILES® Reward Miles per transaction with a minimum purchase of 25 L Shell V-Power®† NiTRO+ Premium Gasoline or Shell V-Power®† Diesel. *
> *Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with every $10 spent on any Car Wash product. *
> *Fine print for all of them is as follows:*
> 
> *Offer valid June 5 to August 20, 2017*
> *No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. *
> *Offers may be combined with other Bonus Offers.*
> *Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*


Thats nice but the coffee sucks. Only used the last offer for Costas because it was more AM then it cost for the coffee. Ended up throwing the coffee out. Coke freestyle on the other hand could get dangerous depending on cost


----------



## damo

Anyone know how long it take Rona to post any points?  I used their coupon a week ago and haven't gotten anything at all, not even the standard points.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Thats nice but the coffee sucks. Only used the last offer for Costas because it was more AM then it cost for the coffee. Ended up throwing the coffee out. Coke freestyle on the other hand could get dangerous depending on cost


What is the cost of their coffee?  I'm not sure if our shell sells it but I would make DH drink it if it was a reasonable cost.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> What is the cost of their coffee?  I'm not sure if our shell sells it but I would make DH drink it if it was a reasonable cost.


It is usually 1.95 for just reg coffee reg size, But why dont you like your husband?


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> What is the cost of their coffee?  I'm not sure if our shell sells it but I would make DH drink it if it was a reasonable cost.



You could get the coke freestyle? But I'm not sure the cost of that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> It is usually 1.95 for just reg coffee reg size, But why dont you like your husband?


*I was waiting for someone to give this sort of answer!!*

*



*


----------



## osully

How quick do miles post usually? I shopped at Sobey's May 27, May 29, and June 2. 

The only miles in my account are from May 27 and those ones showeed up right at the beginning of last week.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer posted here
Maybe there are a few instore airmiles as the flyer doesn't have much.
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-8-to-14/all

Netflix,Bass Pro ,Pizza Pizza 1 airmile for every dollar spent on gift card.


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> How quick do miles post usually? I shopped at Sobey's May 27, May 29, and June 2.
> 
> The only miles in my account are from May 27 and those ones showeed up right at the beginning of last week.



Hi
My Sobeys post about every 2 weeks on a Saturday,not sure if that the norm though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> How quick do miles post usually? I shopped at Sobey's May 27, May 29, and June 2.
> 
> The only miles in my account are from May 27 and those ones showeed up right at the beginning of last week.



Points are earned Sunday through Saturday. They usually post by the following Thursday, some may take an extra week.


----------



## bababear_50

I need to check out what this freestyle coke product is,,is it a soda in a can or more like a soda fountain drink ?
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Gift cards at Metro. 1AM for every dollar spent on Pizza Pizza, Bass Pro Shops or Netflix (ie spend $100 get 100AM).


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I need to check out what this freestyle coke product is,,is it a soda in a can or more like a soda fountain drink ?
> Hugs Mel


The freestyle machine is in a number of movie houses and other places right now, Also in the DVC lounge at Epcot. It is a machine that lets you pick over 100 flavours of drinks. You can even mix if you want to try a vanilla diet dr.pepper. Or something like that. Or just have a reg Coke.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I need to check out what this freestyle coke product is,,is it a soda in a can or more like a soda fountain drink ?
> Hugs Mel



I love being able to get cherry coke, or vanilla. You pick the "base" product (coke, coke zero, diet coke, sprite, etc) and then can add flavours to it (like cherry or vanilla, possibly both but I've never been so daring!)


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> The freestyle machine is in a number of movie houses and other places right now, Also in the DVC lounge at Epcot. It is a machine that lets you pick over 100 flavours of drinks. You can even mix if you want to try a vanilla diet dr.pepper. Or something like that. Or just have a reg Coke.





hdrolfe said:


> I love being able to get cherry coke, or vanilla. You pick the "base" product (coke, coke zero, diet coke, sprite, etc) and then can add flavours to it (like cherry or vanilla, possibly both but I've never been so daring!)



Thanks guys
I am not a pop drinker ,,unfortunately my sons love the stuff...maybe I can get them to go for a small drive..... in the neighbourhood.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> I've used them together before but this week's coupon specifically says that it cannot be combined with a load and go offer. I don't remember seeing that on previous week's coupons.



Following up on this, I went to Rexall yesterday. Spent $42.57 (I would have been even closer with $40.28 but needed a travel hand sanitizer and everything else I bought was $3.43 or more.) I walked away with 147AM. (S$40G60, L&G S$40G80 plus a few extra for makeup sponges)

So, even though it says you can't combine, you still can!


----------



## wtpfan

isabellea said:


> I'm not in Ontario but mine from IGA (Quebec) were posted 2 weeks ago and I got one from Shell just 1h ago.


Ok so I checked and it was the month of Apr...
I also checked all my am transactions and have not received any of the 10 am daily bonuses. Did anyone else receive them? And if so, how did they show up?


----------



## hdrolfe

wtpfan said:


> Ok so I checked and it was the month of Apr...
> I also checked all my am transactions and have not received any of the 10 am daily bonuses. Did anyone else receive them? And if so, how did they show up?



I got a few of them for Shell, and at least one for Sobeys.

21 Apr 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 WOODROFFE AVE NEPEAN SPECIAL 10 FOR $30 OFFER +10
24 Apr 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPECIAL 10 FOR 30 OFFER +10


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> SPECIAL 10 FOR 30 OFFER +10


 This is how mine from Foodland came through. It didn't note that it was from a _specific _Foodland, just this in the fourth column.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> The freestyle machine is in a number of movie houses and other places right now, Also in the DVC lounge at Epcot. It is a machine that lets you pick over 100 flavours of drinks. You can even mix if you want to try a vanilla diet dr.pepper. Or something like that. Or just have a reg Coke.


*The machines are also starting to show up in the resorts after they renovate the foodcourts -- they were in POFQ and GF and reported to be going into the Yacht club as well. We found them annoying and the foodcourt was dead, I can't imagine how well they function if there's a crowd .... plunk my cup down, stand and stare at all of the buttons and screens, tentatively attempt to get what i *think* i might like to go in my cup, realize you need to hold the button, taste my blend, plunk cup down to fill it and get the message that i need to wait 3 minutes  There was a CM wandering around helping people figure it out but i wanted to have the FULL EXPERIENCE of being a nit-wit *

*We did like having something other than the standard coke drinks though since we don't often drink pop at home.*


----------



## wtpfan

Debbie said:


> This is how mine from Foodland came through. It didn't note that it was from a _specific _Foodland, just this in the fourth column.


thanks! I chatted with airmiles and they told me I had to keep my receipts and wait 120 days


----------



## Susie63

How long does it take for Blue Friday AM to appear on your account approx?


----------



## tinkerone

Anybody hear about this shell offer?

The 6 bonus for every $5 is on June 2-15 and maxes out at 60 AM.

This is a quote from the Facebook page Air Miles For Disney.

ETA-looks like you had to sign up for this offer in May.  I'm new to shell so I'm going to have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Susie63 said:


> How long does it take for Blue Friday AM to appear on your account approx?



They should post tomorrow!!!!  I'll be getting another DW ticket tomorrow once they post!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't see anything much in Sobeys this week. There is a "buy 2 turkey bacon or turkey franks get 20AM" and they are on sale for $3.99. That seems to be the biggest bang for your buck. 

Those who have been saving their cash AM for a bonus redemption will be happy to see Rexall is having "redeem 285 AM for $30 cash and get 100AM" Along with a free $10 gift card WUS $50 or more. So that could be a good deal for some.


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys 70am for $50 gc to bass pro or sears. Metro also has some for 1am for every dollar on gc. Cant remember which ones


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Metro also has some for 1am for every dollar on gc. Cant remember which ones


Pizza Pizza ....Netflix ....Bass Pro


----------



## Susie63

Pumpkin1172 said:


> They should post tomorrow!!!!  I'll be getting another DW ticket tomorrow once they post!!!!


Thank you! I am booking a surprise trip to Nova Scotia to see my mom in August.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I waited until today to get gas at Shell for the extra AM promotion...was almost on empty so got the full 60 AM...my Shell is also having an Ultimate Car Wash sale...$10 and 10 bonus AM...also bought some lottery tickets for the in-store promotion...I managed to get 73 AM...almost paid with cash but then remembered the AMEX bonus AM offer and paid with my AMEX...the owner of my Shell was working today and he laughed when he saw my black AM card...he said I was waiting to see if you got one with all your collecting...he knows I buy GC when there is a deal and I always ask...did you swipe my AM card...it's like our little running joke...he also mentioned that I am 40 L of gas away for 25 bonus AM...I didn't even know about that promotion but it was on my receipt.


----------



## DilEmma

hdrolfe said:


> Those who have been saving their cash AM for a bonus redemption will be happy to see Rexall is having "redeem 285 AM for $30 cash and get 100AM" Along with a free $10 gift card WUS $50 or more. So that could be a good deal for some.


Where do you get the flyer this early? I tried Flipp etc and a general Google search.


----------



## hdrolfe

DilEmma said:


> Where do you get the flyer this early? I tried Flipp etc and a general Google search.



Delivered to my front door  I get them Wednesdays.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I waited until today to get gas at Shell for the extra AM promotion...was almost on empty so got the full 60 AM...my Shell is also having an Ultimate Car Wash sale...$10 and 10 bonus AM...also bought some lottery tickets for the in-store promotion...I managed to get 73 AM...almost paid with cash but then remembered the AMEX bonus AM offer and paid with my AMEX...the owner of my Shell was working today and he laughed when he saw my black AM card...he said I was waiting to see if you got one with all your collecting...he knows I buy GC when there is a deal and I always ask...did you swipe my AM card...it's like our little running joke...he also mentioned that I am 40 L of gas away for 25 bonus AM...I didn't even know about that promotion but it was on my receipt.



Did your AM from your gas purchase show up on your receipt? My DH went this evening, he swiped my card and the receipt only shows 1AM. He put $38 worth of gas in so we should have received at least 35AM. The fine print on the offer says something about waiting until the promotion is over.


----------



## osully

Thanks all - my miles just posted from May 29 & June 2 trips to Sobeys. Phew!


----------



## osully

My Metro this week has Coke 500ml at $1.99 + 5 AM when you buy 2. I will be getting that as well as some Netflix gift cards. 

Sobeys has the following that I will be picking up: 

Krinos crumbled feta for $3.99 + 10 AM when you buy 1
Butterball turkey bacon or turkey hot dogs $3.99 + 20 AM when you buy 2
Mini cheese croissants $3.99 + 5 AM when you buy 1
Johnsonville sausage $3.99 (no listed deal but the past few weeks I've been getting the 8 AM when you buy 1 offer in MyOffers)
Herbal Essences Bio Renew shampoo and conditioner $7.49 ea + 20 AM when you buy 1 (I've been wanting to try this and there is a printable coupon on save.ca for $2.50 off 2 - so for $12.48 for both this will give me 40 AM) 
If I do just one of each item or min to get the AM, Sobeys spend is $32.48 for 83 AM. If I get the offer in MyOffers for 15 AM when spend $50 I will adjust these qty to do so 

Last week I was so close to spending $50 but was walking home from the store after work and didn't want to carry a lot.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland road trip for me

http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/

Bonus Mega Miles
Ice cream x 4 at $3.99=50 airmiles
Villiaggio  bread x 3 = 25 airmiles
meat x 2= 50 airmiles
Chips,Ruffles,Doritos,Miss Vickies  etc buy 2 get 20 airmiles.
Christie cookies and cracker buy 4 get 20 airmiles
KD buy 2 boxes get 10 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

hdrolfe said:


> Delivered to my front door  I get them Wednesdays.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## kerreyn

You can always tell when we've had Blue Friday out west, the Sobey's airmails offers are pretty meagre this weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland road trip for me
> 
> http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/
> 
> Bonus Mega Miles
> Ice cream x 4 at $3.99=50 airmiles
> Villiaggio  bread x 3 = 25 airmiles
> meat x 2= 50 airmiles
> Chips,Ruffles,Doritos,Miss Vickies  etc buy 2 get 20 airmiles.
> Christie cookies and cracker buy 4 get 20 airmiles
> KD buy 2 boxes get 10 airmiles
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Us too .... but of course it will finally be warm, the A/C in our car only works if it's under 22, the Foodland that will actually carry most of those products is an hour away! That said, I'm game for stuffing the cooler with ice packs and heading out to snag those!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone has any plans that include hotels over the summer this might be of interest. I'm in the middle of planning a road trip throughout SW Ontario so we'll be using this offer!*
**


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone has any plans that include hotels over the summer this might be of interest. I'm in the middle of planning a road trip throughout SW Ontario so we'll be using this offer!*
> *View attachment 242696*



I'm on that website right now and I don't see that offer anywhere.  How did you find it?

Went part way thru a dummy booking and the place I chose would only net me 60 AM.  Also $20 CDN more expensive booking thru Travel Hub than with the hotel website directly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I'm on that website right now and I don't see that offer anywhere.  How did you find it?
> 
> Went part way thru a dummy booking and the place I chose would only net me 60 AM.  Also $20 CDN more expensive booking thru Travel Hub than with the hotel website directly.


*I got it thru an email ...but just now did a little digging and even when not signed in i get this page*
*Book a hotel by June 30th earn up to 500 bonus miles*

*There are time when the direct booking IS cheaper but if it's for a chain i don't earn other loyalty points i can late exchange for a free stay OR for a non-chain hotel I'm willing to book this way. One that I'm currently thinking on is Benmiller Inn & Spa in Goderich and the rates are exactly the same as their own website so I'm probably gonna book thru the Airmiles Hub and earn 320 miles!*


----------



## osully

Wow this hotel deal is perfect timing. Husband and I just decided to take a trip to Toronto during JFL in September.


----------



## DizzyDis

So my child pass just arrived - crazy fast turn-around on that! I was also digging around on the travelhub site and seeing what would work out. We are debating a night or 2 in Montreal, so seeing if I can get a good deal. So far, found one that looks decent for $160/night, and I would get 700 AM for a 2-night stay. Now to decide if I want to spend 2 nights in a hotel with my children...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Did your AM from your gas purchase show up on your receipt? My DH went this evening, he swiped my card and the receipt only shows 1AM. He put $38 worth of gas in so we should have received at least 35AM. The fine print on the offer says something about waiting until the promotion is over.



Yes, my AM show on my receipt as follows:
Total Air Miles received this visit: 73
*60 Bonus Miles - Go Your Way Offer*
*2 Air Miles - In Store Purchase*
*10 Bonus Air Miles - Car Wash*
$2.41 fuel savings - Ultimate CW offer


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got it thru an email ...but just now did a little digging and even when not signed in i get this page*
> *Book a hotel by June 30th earn up to 500 bonus miles*
> 
> *There are time when the direct booking IS cheaper but if it's for a chain i don't earn other loyalty points i can late exchange for a free stay OR for a non-chain hotel I'm willing to book this way. One that I'm currently thinking on is Benmiller Inn & Spa in Goderich and the rates are exactly the same as their own website so I'm probably gonna book thru the Airmiles Hub and earn 320 miles!*



Thanks for the link - it works.  Just out of curiosity, I tried again and went to travelhub.airmiles.ca and nothing pops up for me, just gives me the option to put in dates for a hotel search.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Yes, my AM show on my receipt as follows:
> Total Air Miles received this visit: 73
> *60 Bonus Miles - Go Your Way Offer*
> *2 Air Miles - In Store Purchase*
> *10 Bonus Air Miles - Car Wash*
> $2.41 fuel savings - Ultimate CW offer



That's interesting. I looked at my AM account yesterday and there was a line item from Shell "Text To Choose Your Offer" that showed up with 66AM. I think this must be the June 2-15 gas offer but I thought it was capped at 60AM? I can't figure out what Shell is doing! All AM are good ones though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> That's interesting. I looked at my AM account yesterday and there was a line item from Shell "Text To Choose Your Offer" that showed up with 66AM. I think this must be the June 2-15 gas offer but I thought it was capped at 60AM? I can't figure out what Shell is doing! All AM are good ones though.


I some how got 120 from the Go Your Way offer


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got it thru an email ...but just now did a little digging and even when not signed in i get this page*
> *Book a hotel by June 30th earn up to 500 bonus miles*
> 
> *There are time when the direct booking IS cheaper but if it's for a chain i don't earn other loyalty points i can late exchange for a free stay OR for a non-chain hotel I'm willing to book this way. One that I'm currently thinking on is Benmiller Inn & Spa in Goderich and the rates are exactly the same as their own website so I'm probably gonna book thru the Airmiles Hub and earn 320 miles!*



Thanks. I am booked at a Disney Springs hotel for Labour Day weekend (Best Western). Could get 1050 airmiles if I rebook through airmiles, but it works out to $100 more plus parking than my Mousesavers rate. Was worth checking though .


----------



## mkmommy

I was at Rexall and redeemed 285 Airmiles, but I did not get the bonus 100 Airmiles. The manager was going to look into it. I hate tracking down AM's that don't post properly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I was at Rexall and redeemed 285 Airmiles, but I did not get the bonus 100 Airmiles. The manager was going to look into it. I hate tracking down AM's that don't post properly.


*Did you meet BOTH of the requirements though? You had to spend a total of $50.00 and redeem cash miles for only $30.00 of that total. I was just coming in to remind people of this promotion*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Us too .... but of course it will finally be warm, the A/C in our car only works if it's under 22, the Foodland that will actually carry most of those products is an hour away! That said, I'm game for stuffing the cooler with ice packs and heading out to snag those!!!*



Thanks for the cooler idea Jacqueline,I found two soft sided ones my sons frequently use for "beverages" and headed out,,I was pleasantly surprised that my Foodland had everything and a few bonuses. I was able to get chicken strips and boneless skinless chicken breasts in the deal also.
My traveling time is about 20-30 minutes depending on traffic and everything stayed frozen. 
I nabbed an extra 25 points on a box of chicken strips as it was a targeted offer they had sent me.
I wish I had a bigger freezer ,,,although my brother's condo is sitting empty with an active freezer. Hmmmmmmm
Hope your trip to Foodland goes well.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Don't worry, last time I redeemed AM Cash the bonus AM came through automatically. I just looked them up I redeemed on May 5th (Metro promotion) and they were posted to my AM account on May 18th. Forgot about the second condition in this promotion. I was typing this as the duck was posting hers.

Thanks to those who posted their Foodland/Sobeys shopping items, I just returned from a productive trip spent $100 got 300AM. The freezer is now full.

Does anyone have a spend $X get Y AM for next week in their Load and Go for Rexall yet.  I just had a look at mine and I don't see one yet. I suppose they may add it on Monday but I think I've always been able to see it on Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I feel I need to confess,I bought 3 boxes of ice cream sandwiches, and one box of chocolate fudgsicles.
But the weather is warming up and everyone needs a treat now and then.
This was one purchase that was definitely worth it for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you meet BOTH of the requirements though? You had to spend a total of $50.00 and redeem cash miles for only $30.00 of that total. I was just coming in to remind people of this promotion*
> *View attachment 242990*





mkmommy said:


> I was at Rexall and redeemed 285 Airmiles, but I did not get the bonus 100 Airmiles. The manager was going to look into it. I hate tracking down AM's that don't post properly.



Ahhh, now I'm confused.  I was thinking I could spent $30 and cash in 285 airmiles and get the 100 airmiles.  Now not so sure how to read this. 

@mkmommy, the fineprint on Donald's image ie Rexall's ad says that the 100am will post in 8 weeks.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Don't worry, last time I redeemed AM Cash the bonus AM came through automatically. I just looked them up I redeemed on May 5th (Metro promotion) and they were posted to my AM account on May 18th. Forgot about the second condition in this promotion. I was typing this as the duck was posting hers.
> 
> Thanks to those who posted their Foodland/Sobeys shopping items, I just returned from a productive trip spent $100 got 300AM. The freezer is now full.
> 
> Does anyone have a spend $X get Y AM for next week in their Load and Go for Rexall yet.  I just had a look at mine and I don't see one yet. I suppose they may add it on Monday but I think I've always been able to see it on Friday.



No Rexall load and go weekly coupon here yet either.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> I some how got 120 from the Go Your Way offer



Husband's text to chose offer posted 120am, mine 150am.


----------



## Debbie

We found out this week that our local Foodland is closing.  I'll have about another 6 weeks of <1km store, and then I'll have to visit the next door Foodland about 15 km away. Luckily, I go to Church in that village, so I'll be able to pop in without a long . One other plus is that the store in the next village is 24 hours, big with LOTS of choice.


----------



## elaine amj

Oh boy - the Travel Hub could be a game changer. I ran a search for one night in August. Didn't realize they even throw in extra bonus miles sometimes. 430 bonus miles for spending $102 on a one night stay? Super disappointed they don't offer onsite hotels.

What to do? What to do? 

I have 3 nights booked at AS Music. With my Travelocity discount & bonus eBates cashback, I'm paying about $75/night. OR I can pay $103/night for this Wyndham and get 430 bonus miles. I'd lose DME though - so the extra cost for Uber could eat up the extra savings.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you meet BOTH of the requirements though? You had to spend a total of $50.00 and redeem cash miles for only $30.00 of that total. I was just coming in to remind people of this promotion*
> *View attachment 242990*



Going to Rexall tomorrow. Any additional coupons anyone is aware of that I can stack this with? I checked and there are no decent Load & Go coupons for me.

Its going to be interesting trying to spend $50 there. I don't shop a whole lot at Rexall and already bought a lot of stuff to stock up on a few weeks ago during the last promo. Still, this seems to be worth it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

elaine amj said:


> View attachment 242998
> 
> Oh boy - the Travel Hub could be a game changer. I ran a search for one night in August. Didn't realize they even throw in extra bonus miles sometimes. 430 bonus miles for spending $102 on a one night stay? Super disappointed they don't offer onsite hotels.
> 
> What to do? What to do?
> 
> I have 3 nights booked at AS Music. With my Travelocity discount & bonus eBates cashback, I'm paying about $75/night. OR I can pay $103/night for this Wyndham and get 430 bonus miles. I'd lose DME though - so the extra cost for Uber could eat up the extra savings.


In general I would say that spending the extra $28 for 430 AM is a great deal but at this hotel you are most likely going to get one of the nasty motel  rooms out at the back of the property for that price, so not at all worth it.  If you get in the tower it's a bargain.


----------



## mort1331

elaine amj said:


> View attachment 242998
> 
> Oh boy - the Travel Hub could be a game changer. I ran a search for one night in August. Didn't realize they even throw in extra bonus miles sometimes. 430 bonus miles for spending $102 on a one night stay? Super disappointed they don't offer onsite hotels.
> 
> What to do? What to do?
> 
> I have 3 nights booked at AS Music. With my Travelocity discount & bonus eBates cashback, I'm paying about $75/night. OR I can pay $103/night for this Wyndham and get 430 bonus miles. I'd lose DME though - so the extra cost for Uber could eat up the extra savings.


I don't understand the question. For $10 more a night you stay in Disney with all the transportation perks. No brainer for me. AM bonus would have to be a lot more for me to use it


----------



## DilEmma

elaine amj said:


> Going to Rexall tomorrow. Any additional coupons anyone is aware of that I can stack this with? I checked and there are no decent Load & Go coupons for me.
> 
> Its going to be interesting trying to spend $50 there. I don't shop a whole lot at Rexall and already bought a lot of stuff to stock up on a few weeks ago during the last promo. Still, this seems to be worth it.


Only the $5 off when you spend $25 http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf.
The rest of the coupons we generally use are for Monday to Thursday shops.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you meet BOTH of the requirements though? You had to spend a total of $50.00 and redeem cash miles for only $30.00 of that total. I was just coming in to remind people of this promotion*
> *View attachment 242990*


Good eye! I missed that and was only going to do $30.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Ahhh, now I'm confused.  I was thinking I could spent $30 and cash in 285 airmiles and get the 100 airmiles.  Now not so sure how to read this.
> 
> @mkmommy, the fineprint on Donald's image ie Rexall's ad says that the 100am will post in 8 weeks.


*It says ** "PLUS Get 100 Airmiles Bonus Miles If you use 285 cash miles for $30.00 towards this Rexall purchase"*

* So to be sure i met the offer i spent just over the $50.00 mark and let the cashier use ONLY the $30.00 worth of cash miles. She thought that was odd but not as odd as the woman next to me who was arguing over if she could use the $10.00 gift card she was getting for the sale to PAY for the sale!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> In general I would say that spending the extra $28 for 430 AM is a great deal but at this hotel you are most likely going to get one of the nasty motel  rooms out at the back of the property for that price, so not at all worth it.  If you get in the tower it's a bargain.


*Also with most of the hotels on the Airmiles Travel Hub if you want a rate that will allow you to cancel you will pay more. If you want a better-than-basic room you pay more ... It works out well when there are bonus miles like right now, if you know you will not need to cancel or change your reservation and if you are aware of the room type you are getting assigned before you show up. *

*All that said we've used this site several times now and had zero problems. We're really looking forward to our stay at Benmiller, i KNOW all the rooms there are great and we'll earn 380 Airmiles instead of none.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have a spend $X get Y AM for next week in their Load and Go for Rexall yet.  I just had a look at mine and I don't see one yet. I suppose they may add it on Monday but I think I've always been able to see it on Friday.





Days In the Sun said:


> No Rexall load and go weekly coupon here yet either.



***first sorry for so many posts but my e-mail is acting up and comes thru in fits & starts!!***
*Just got my Friday e-mail from Airmiles that has my weekly heads-up for the spend $X get X AM and instead it included the link to the coupon already!*

*Spend $40.00 get 95 AM Valid June 12th - 14th**https://squ.airmiles.ca/terms/33707_Rexall_PPDM_Cpn.htm*

*I wonder if there will be another one-day offer for Thursday since this only goes till Wednesday *


----------



## pigletto

elaine amj said:


> View attachment 242998
> 
> Oh boy - the Travel Hub could be a game changer. I ran a search for one night in August. Didn't realize they even throw in extra bonus miles sometimes. 430 bonus miles for spending $102 on a one night stay? Super disappointed they don't offer onsite hotels.
> 
> What to do? What to do?
> 
> I have 3 nights booked at AS Music. With my Travelocity discount & bonus eBates cashback, I'm paying about $75/night. OR I can pay $103/night for this Wyndham and get 430 bonus miles. I'd lose DME though - so the extra cost for Uber could eat up the extra savings.



I agree with @dancin Disney style. You want to avoid the outdoor rooms at the Wyndham Disney Springs (the outdoor rooms are listed as being the Wyndham Garden Inn). I researched the heck out of Disney Springs hotels this week before I booked our Labour Day Weekend stay and those rooms at that property are pretty universally hated. Among the complaints were small, dated, dirty, and noisy. Another big thing to consider is that all the Disney Springs properties charge resort fees and parking on top of posted rates unless it's a promo that states they are including them. That's a game changer and I think you'll see when you get to the checkout page that it puts the rate way above what you are seeing on that page.

Every site you go to charges something a little different and I had to be diligent to make sure I was comparing apples to apples. I think if you really want to stay in DTD you can do way better booking through Mousesavers and one of their specials, or checking out the specials at disneyspringshotels.com. With the mousesavers rate (including all taxes, resort and parking fees and free continental breakfast for two) we are paying $115 a night at the Best Western Disney Springs for three nights over Labour Day weekend.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *Also with most of the hotels on the Airmiles Travel Hub if you want a rate that will allow you to cancel you will pay more. If you want a better-than-basic room you pay more ... It works out well when there are bonus miles like right now, if you know you will not need to cancel or change your reservation and if you are aware of the room type you are getting assigned before you show up. *
> 
> *All that said we've used this site several times now and had zero problems. We're really looking forward to our stay at Benmiller, i KNOW all the rooms there are great and we'll earn 380 Airmiles instead of none.*



Super helpful. I had no idea. I am sticking to AS Music but will also keep an eye on Travel Hub for other trips.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited sorry I see Jacqueline already posted it

Rexall---------  just got this email
Spend 40.00 on June 12-14
Get 95 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Did anyone else get an email from AM today with respect to Rexall?  This is the offer that they said was just for me...

Here's a special offer just for you! Show this shopping card each day you make a purchase of $25 or more at any Rexall location from June 9 to July 6, 2017 and you'll get 40 Bonus Miles. 

Plus, if you use the Shopping Card every day, you can get up to 1,120 Bonus Miles. This gets you access to select merchandise, attractions, and more! 

I can't see myself spending $25 per day in the store, but I can see a few trips between now and July 6...and spending $25 won't be that hard...I'm thinking that we will have that second Disneyland ticket very soon!!!!!


----------



## osully

Done my groceries for this weekend! Sobeys was out of Butterball turkey bacon and I do not like the hot dogs! Also I bought 2 x Compliments hamburger buns as I had a MyOffers offer to get 5 AM with 2 but that did not go through. 

Metro yesterday (50 bonus AM)

Netflix $30 gift card = 30 AM
Oasis tetra pack juice $1.79 = 3 AM (Metro app coupon)
Quaker chewy bars $2.49 = 3 AM (Metro app coupon)
Lays classic potato chips $1.99 = 4 AM (Metro app coupon)
4x Coke 500ml @ $1.99 ea = 10 AM
Sobeys today (80 bonus AM)

Transaction over $50 (MyOffers) = 15 AM
2x White Swan napkins @ 1.79 ea = 30 AM
Herbal Essences argan oil shampoo $6.24 = 10 AM
Herbal Essences argan oil conditioner $6.24 = 10 AM
Krinos crumbled feta $3.99 = 10 AM
Cheese croissants $3.99 = 5 AM
I did buy some other items but did not get points for those at Sobey's so I don't feel like I need to point those out.


----------



## buyerbrad

235 miles at Foodland for $110 spent. Would have got 50 more, but they did not carry the Prime Chicken burgers. Also had a nice Bonus of my emailed targeted offers being for some of the same products that already had miles on them in the store (ie. buy 2 prime products get 25 miles and the flyer was buy 2 get 50). I'm still trying to squeek in one more 5 day Disney pass before they raise the amount. Need about 350 more miles after these post.


----------



## DilEmma

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Did anyone else get an email from AM today with respect to Rexall?  This is the offer that they said was just for me...
> 
> Here's a special offer just for you! Show this shopping card each day you make a purchase of $25 or more at any Rexall location from June 9 to July 6, 2017 and you'll get 40 Bonus Miles.
> 
> Plus, if you use the Shopping Card every day, you can get up to 1,120 Bonus Miles. This gets you access to select merchandise, attractions, and more!
> 
> I can't see myself spending $25 per day in the store, but I can see a few trips between now and July 6...and spending $25 won't be that hard...I'm thinking that we will have that second Disneyland ticket very soon!!!!!


Can you post a link by chance?


----------



## tinkerone

I just received a 10 Air Miles bonus in my account.  It says its from Airmiles Shops and has 'AMS purchase bonus' as a description.  I haven't bought anything from airmiles shops since xmas.  Anyone have any ideas what it could be for?  Not complaining, just wondering why.


----------



## buyerbrad

tinkerone said:


> I just received a 10 Air Miles bonus in my account.  It says its from Airmiles Shops and has 'AMS purchase bonus' as a description.  I haven't bought anything from airmiles shops since xmas.  Anyone have any ideas what it could be for?  Not complaining, just wondering why.



Same here. My guess is for completing a survey.


----------



## elaine amj

I am curious - not a lot of buzz about this promo on here. It sounded like a great promo when I saw the flyer. Is this one worth it? Or am I better off with one of the normal spend $50, get 100 AM offers? Anything I should be aware of? (I am still such a noob!)

I do happen to be sitting on a pile of 753 cash miles (messed up some of the transitions between cash and dream miles) so can easily take advantage of this. From what I can tell, the $10 gift coupon doesn't seem to have an expiration date.

I am just a bit hesitant because I don't need anything at Rexall at present and can easily wait a few weeks for the next decent promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> View attachment 243162
> 
> I am curious - not a lot of buzz about this promo on here. It sounded like a great promo when I saw the flyer. Is this one worth it? Or am I better off with one of the normal spend $50, get 100 AM offers? Anything I should be aware of? (I am still such a noob!)
> 
> I do happen to be sitting on a pile of 753 cash miles (messed up some of the transitions between cash and dream miles) so can easily take advantage of this. From what I can tell, the $10 gift coupon doesn't seem to have an expiration date.
> 
> I am just a bit hesitant because I don't need anything at Rexall at present and can easily wait a few weeks for the next decent promo.


*There actually have been a few of us talking about this offer. Hubby and i went to Rexall yesterday afternoon to take advantage of this offer because we still have a bunch of cash miles left from the Shop The Block promotion last year. We consider it a very good deal even if my AM math is a tad wonky  *spent* $30.00 worth of cash miles that we received basically for *free*(they were a lump sum bonus amount for using 7 of the STB coupons), spent $24.28 (the extra to get to $50.00 +the tax) and snagged 100 AM PLUS a $10.00 gift card (that expires the end of June i believe) SO we figure we got $51 worth of product for $14.28. AND if we use the AM math of 95 AM = $10.00 we only *spent* $4.28 Confused yet ???? *

*We didn't get any other AM because i had the hubby tagging along and he really messes with my AM mojo --- wanders around and then comes back to find me meticulously going row by row and whines "are we done yet??" *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> ***first sorry for so many posts but my e-mail is acting up and comes thru in fits & starts!!***
> *Just got my Friday e-mail from Airmiles that has my weekly heads-up for the spend $X get X AM and instead it included the link to the coupon already!*
> 
> *Spend $40.00 get 95 AM Valid June 12th - 14th*
> 
> *I wonder if there will be another one-day offer for Thursday since this only goes till Wednesday *



Thanks for the heads up! This combined with my receipt coupon will net me more miles than the weekend promotion even if they don't come out with a load and go on Sunday for Mon-Thu. I have trouble getting to $50 at Rexall $40 I think I can stretch and find enough things I need.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

DilEmma said:


> Can you post a link by chance?



This came to me in an email to me that said it was a special offer just for me...I was wondering if anyone else received the email or if it was sent to me because I have shopped at Rexall a lot lately.


----------



## TinkFan625

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This came to me in an email to me that said it was a special offer just for me...I was wondering if anyone else received the email or if it was sent to me because I have shopped at Rexall a lot lately.



I just received the same email with link.  I shopped Rexall for first time a few weeks ago.  My closest Rexall is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This came to me in an email to me that said it was a special offer just for me...I was wondering if anyone else received the email or if it was sent to me because I have shopped at Rexall a lot lately.



I also got the same deal via email. I don't have enough cash miles, so this is a better deal. Rexall at Promenade Mall has H2O+ products at 30% off and I may get some of that next week for the deal. Hope it's still 30% off.


----------



## elaine amj

I didn't get the email


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *There actually have been a few of us talking about this offer. Hubby and i went to Rexall yesterday afternoon to take advantage of this offer because we still have a bunch of cash miles left from the Shop The Block promotion last year. We consider it a very good deal even if my AM math is a tad wonky  *spent* $30.00 worth of cash miles that we received basically for *free*(they were a lump sum bonus amount for using 7 of the STB coupons), spent $24.28 (the extra to get to $50.00 +the tax) and snagged 100 AM PLUS a $10.00 gift card (that expires the end of June i believe) SO we figure we got $51 worth of product for $14.28. AND if we use the AM math of 95 AM = $10.00 we only *spent* $4.28 Confused yet ???? *
> 
> *We didn't get any other AM because i had the hubby tagging along and he really messes with my AM mojo --- wanders around and then comes back to find me meticulously going row by row and whines "are we done yet??" *



I like your math  Headed to Rexall tonight. Now gotta find stuff to buy that I would buy anyway....

Last time I was there, they had a stack of Lindt chocolate bars for under 50 cents each! Perfect for smores this summer 

Time to strike up a relationship with a local food bank! Oh and some collect toiletries too. Kill two birds with one stone  win win all around.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Did anyone else get an email from AM today with respect to Rexall?  This is the offer that they said was just for me...
> 
> Here's a special offer just for you! Show this shopping card each day you make a purchase of $25 or more at any Rexall location from June 9 to July 6, 2017 and you'll get 40 Bonus Miles.
> 
> Plus, if you use the Shopping Card every day, you can get up to 1,120 Bonus Miles. This gets you access to select merchandise, attractions, and more!
> 
> I can't see myself spending $25 per day in the store, but I can see a few trips between now and July 6...and spending $25 won't be that hard...I'm thinking that we will have that second Disneyland ticket very soon!!!!!




I definitely wish they would send me a shopping card for Rexall. 
Have fun using it Hon,
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

There is an image for the daily card on post 13,505 Smart Canucks forum here:
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/23424-safeways-sweet-airmiles-deals-canada-901/
Though it's not a direct link.

Unless the bar code is specific to each recipient, the link to the card was probably sent to a few hundred thousand collectors. And IMO is just like using the survey coupon that I complete and share here. Or the email coupon that Donald my Hero shares regularly.

It may say 'just for you' but I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No Rexall e-mail for me but then I'm a very regular shopper they don't need to give me any incentives *

*Foodland trip! We were a tad disappointed that it wasn't every kind of frozen treats but that didn't slow us down any *

*4 boxes of triscuits : 2 for $5.00 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*2 jars of Bicks relish: $1.99 ea, buy 2 get 20 AM and i JUST noticed they weren't credited *
*4 boxes of ice cream sammies: $3.99 ea, buy 4 get 50AM*
*4 boxes of "weird frozen treats": $3.99 ea, buy 4 get 50 AM*
*2 pkg Honey Ham deli slices : $5.99 ea, buy 2 get 30 AM*
*2 loaves of bread & 1 bag of buns: $2.99 ea, buy 3 get 25 AM*
*Total spent : $74.28 (picked up a few other things) & snagged 178 AM*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Foodland trip! We were a tad disappointed that it wasn't every kind of frozen treats but that didn't slow us down any *
> 
> *4 boxes of triscuits *_: 2 for $50.00_ *buy 4 get 20 AM*
> *2 jars of Bicks relish: $1.99 ea, buy 2 get 20 AM and i JUST noticed they weren't credited *
> *4 boxes of ice cream sammies: $3.99 ea, buy 4 get 50AM*
> *4 boxes of "weird frozen treats": $3.99 ea, buy 4 get 50 AM*
> *2 pkg Honey Ham deli slices : $5.99 ea, buy 2 get 30 AM*
> *2 loaves of bread & 1 bag of buns: $2.99 ea, buy 3 get 25 AM*
> *Total spent : $74.28 (picked up a few other things) & snagged 178 AM*


I sure hope that was a typo.  lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I sure hope that was a typo.  lol.


*OOOPS! I mean they're good crackers and all  .....*

**


----------



## elaine amj

Had a super successful Rexall shop last night. Got a ton of super clearance stuff (i.e. Most were stuff we would have been happy to purchase without the incentive of AMs) and still had $25 to go to hit the $50 spend.

So I grabbed 5 bottles of $5 nail polish for a bday party my DD is going to. The clerk tells me they are on sale for $3.96 AND buy 2, get 1 free. I had to run to grab another assortment of colors (4 more bottles lol!)

Subtotal was $51.71.
Spend $25, get 40 (miles (thanks for posting that shopping card!!)
Earned 2 base miles
Redeemed $30 worth of cash miles to earn 100 miles
Earned $10 gift coupon.
Used $5 survey coupon

So 142 AM (abt $15 worth) and $10 gift coupon for spending $50 (or $22.13 OOP). 

We were pleased.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gosh, Metro are being slow pokes.  I have shopped there a ton in the last 3 weeks because of the bonus card they sent me.   They owe me over 400 miles and none have posted yet. I've never had that happen before they usually post within 7 days of the end of the week that I shopped.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Used our last "spend $130, get 50 AM" coupon from the MM promo...  should push us into 800-point territory!


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Gosh, Metro are being slow pokes.  I have shopped there a ton in the last 3 weeks because of the bonus card they sent me.   They owe me over 400 miles and none have posted yet. I've never had that happen before they usually post within 7 days of the end of the week that I shopped.



I'm in the same boat. My Metro AM which should have posted last Thursday are still MIA. Hopefully this week they will be there.

Anyone get an email coupon from Rexall yet?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I ran to Safeway on the weekend, just to pick up a couple things...was able to snag 68 miles for 55.00.  I might be going back...they sent me a couple good load and go coupons ( a 4L of milk for 10 miles is one!! )  so I'll probably head back for a few more items.  I haven't really shopped much between Blue Fridays...soooo I'll take some coupons if they'll send them to me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Gosh, Metro are being slow pokes.  I have shopped there a ton in the last 3 weeks because of the bonus card they sent me.   They owe me over 400 miles and none have posted yet. I've never had that happen before they usually post within 7 days of the end of the week that I shopped.





ottawamom said:


> I'm in the same boat. My Metro AM which should have posted last Thursday are still MIA. Hopefully this week they will be there.
> 
> Anyone get an email coupon from Rexall yet?


*My Metro miles are ALWAYS extremely slow to post. We shop there every Sunday and just this morning I'm seeing the miles from May 23rd posting. Those receipts litter my desk ... I've had it go as long as 2 months during our store's renovations. *

**** JUST now got the e-mail from Rexall with the coupon *
* Spend $40.00 get 95 AM Valid June 12th till ONLY Wed. 14th*
*Might see another larger one show up for Thursday??? OH, i had already posted a link to the coupon on the 1st page BTW since i received it early Friday for some strange reason in a different format. I've updated it to this one so it's more "familiar" *


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> There is an image for the daily card on post 13,505 Smart Canucks forum here:
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/23424-safeways-sweet-airmiles-deals-canada-901/
> Though it's not a direct link.
> 
> Unless the bar code is specific to each recipient, the link to the card was probably sent to a few hundred thousand collectors. And IMO is just like using the survey coupon that I complete and share here. Or the email coupon that Donald my Hero shares regularly.
> 
> It may say 'just for you' but I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.
> Thanks for sharing.



Just back from a Rexall trip. I tried this Spend $25 get 40AM (link above) along with my email coupon and a coupon I get on the receipt (Ottawa area thing?) and all three worked. The cashier asked where I got the coupon and I said "Through an email" (not mine but that's a small bit of information I chose to omit). Thought I'd report back so others can try it too.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Donald, I am nothing if not a creature of habit (same format, same place) I'll check page one from now on. I was impatient this morning to get going and my one email didn't come through but I checked another one and there was one there that I used.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> There is an image for the daily card on post 13,505 Smart Canucks forum here:
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/23424-safeways-sweet-airmiles-deals-canada-901/
> Though it's not a direct link.
> 
> Unless the bar code is specific to each recipient, the link to the card was probably sent to a few hundred thousand collectors. And IMO is just like using the survey coupon that I complete and share here. Or the email coupon that Donald my Hero shares regularly.
> 
> It may say 'just for you' but I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.
> Thanks for sharing.





ottawamom said:


> Just back from a Rexall trip. I tried this Spend $25 get 40AM (link above) along with my email coupon and a coupon I get on the receipt (Ottawa area thing?) and all three worked. The cashier asked where I got the coupon and I said "Through an email" (not mine but that's a small bit of information I chose to omit). Thought I'd report back so others can try it too.


*I'm gonna say that YES these coupons are in some way specific to the person they are sent to -- or at least region specific. I thought i would track it down in case i discover some things i NEED to buy before the week is over and found some fine print.*

*Offer valid at Rexall Brunswick House Location at 481 Bloor Street West, Toronto, ON M5S 1Y2.*
*SO, unless you somehow zipped down to Toronto and got home REALLY quickly @ottawamom i wouldn't be overly surprised if they don't actually post to your account! I've had a few loadngo offers appear on the receipt after they've already been used and then only get credited the one time they're actually valid for.*


----------



## ottawamom

I read that line too. But then a little further down it said that it was good at all participating locations in ...provinces. I was going to use the email coupon anyway so I tacked it one to see what happens. I'll report back tomorrow and let everyone know if it posted. (Nothing ventured nothing gained)


----------



## disneybound08

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm gonna say that YES these coupons are in some way specific to the person they are sent to -- or at least region specific. I thought i would track it down in case i discover some things i NEED to buy before the week is over and found some fine print.*
> 
> *Offer valid at Rexall Brunswick House Location at 481 Bloor Street West, Toronto, ON M5S 1Y2.*
> *SO, unless you somehow zipped down to Toronto and got home REALLY quickly @ottawamom i wouldn't be overly surprised if they don't actually post to your account! I've had a few loadngo offers appear on the receipt after they've already been used and then only get credited the one time they're actually valid for.*


This coupon was emailed to me as well with the Bloor St location listed like above. I think it might be standard though because I live almost 4 hours away from Toronto and have never shopped at that Rexall


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've got my Soar Into More miles posted.   I bought $200 worth of gift cards on the 4th.  I was just trying to squeeze in a couple more on the last day.  Not intending for it to be the Soar required spending.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Received an email for "Summer for Miles" additional bonus coupons to use at Rexall on specific products.  They are also listed in the Offers section of my airmiles account. Effective today until June 25.  These are different offers from Load and Go offers


----------



## AngelDisney

I am going to buy one Costa coffee a day for a month! Can't believe they limit it to one a day. The Shell close by where I live offers $1 regular Costa coffee on Mondays in June. I hope the Mega Miles would be posted sooner than mid-July. I need one more special Canadian  ticket and I hope they are still available by then.

I am going to Foodland again for the chicken wings and Kraft dinner. I went on Saturday. Spent $101 and got 255 miles.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I am going to buy one Costa coffee a day for a month! Can't believe they limit it to one a day. The Shell close by where I live offers $1 regular Costa coffee on Mondays in June. I hope the Mega Miles would be posted sooner than mid-July. I need one more special Canadian  ticket and I hope they are still available by then.
> 
> I am going to Foodland again for the chicken wings and Kraft dinner. I went on Saturday. Spent $101 and got 255 miles.



I just passed an extra airmiles card to my son who actually drinks the costa coffee, thanks for the Monday tip.
 I also plan to go back to Foodland for another shop to pick up some more Prime Chicken.
Hugs Mel


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm gonna say that YES these coupons are in some way specific to the person they are sent to -- or at least region specific. I thought i would track it down in case i discover some things i NEED to buy before the week is over and found some fine print.*
> 
> *Offer valid at Rexall Brunswick House Location at 481 Bloor Street West, Toronto, ON M5S 1Y2.*
> *SO, unless you somehow zipped down to Toronto and got home REALLY quickly @ottawamom i wouldn't be overly surprised if they don't actually post to your account! I've had a few loadngo offers appear on the receipt after they've already been used and then only get credited the one time they're actually valid for.*



My spend $25, get 40 miles from my Saturday night shop posted today. And I am hours from Toronto 

Glad it will work for all of us since I didn't get that email either!


----------



## hdrolfe

I notice they updated the AM app (at least for Android) and it got rid of the "check in" thing I never used. added some offers that I'm not sure are really offers but perhaps just current AM deals that I may be interested in?

Also got an email for limited time offers on all my summer essentials at Rexall. Printable coupons that are different from the Load N Go.

I've been watching flights for December and it's frustrating, none are the "deal" price of 2800 AM, and I can't seem to get direct both ways if we cruise from FLL. I may end up using AM for the flights down and pay for the way home. Not sure it's the best deal but I need to save something on this trip! I've never done flights with two airlines before, WestJet down and Air Canada home... hopefully that isn't a problem.


----------



## dancin Disney style

elaine amj said:


> My spend $25, get 40 miles from my Saturday night shop posted today. And I am hours from Toronto
> 
> Glad it will work for all of us since I didn't get that email either!


Did you just show the Smartcanucks page that had the barcode or how did you do that?


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to try and print and use this today
Hugs Mel
Just cut and pasted it.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I notice they updated the AM app (at least for Android) and it got rid of the "check in" thing I never used. added some offers that I'm not sure are really offers but perhaps just current AM deals that I may be interested in?
> 
> Also got an email for limited time offers on all my summer essentials at Rexall. Printable coupons that are different from the Load N Go.
> 
> I've been watching flights for December and it's frustrating, none are the "deal" price of 2800 AM, and I can't seem to get direct both ways if we cruise from FLL. I may end up using AM for the flights down and pay for the way home. Not sure it's the best deal but I need to save something on this trip! I've never done flights with two airlines before, WestJet down and Air Canada home... hopefully that isn't a problem.



I have a flight to Florida with Air Canada and coming home it's with Delta but operated by WestJet. I booked both as one way flights and plan on booking one way flights for my trip next May as they don't seem to want to give me the direct flights otherwise.


----------



## ottawamom

My Rexall posted from yesterday and the spend $25 get 40AM (email targeted offer but available through a link earlier in this thread) posted as well. I don't think I'll be going more than once per week but I will use it to stack when I can.


----------



## bababear_50

Not sure if this was posted but (June 9-15)
Rexall spend $25.00 on Gift Card,Bass Pro,Sears, orUltimate Dining
 get 20 airmiles


----------



## elaine amj

OKay - I am super confused over the Shell texting promo. This is the terms and conditions:

1. Text the word SHELL to the phone number 111222 before May 24, 2017. Standard message rates apply.
2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.
3. Choose which offer you would like to get: Text A if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel. Text B if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.
4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between June 2 and June 15.

50 Bonus Miles Offer Offer valid June 2 through to June 15, 2017 (the “Offer Period”) at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT only (excluding Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 purchase of any qualifying product(s) at participating Shell locations up to $50. Maximum 50 Miles per Collector Number for this offer. Purchases may be made over multiple transactions and are cumulative. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, Tobacco products, and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for Miles to be loaded to your Collector Account.

I texted the number selecting the bonus miles before May 24th.

Does this mean I can only get bonus miles for a max of $50 in spend between June 2 and June 15? For some reason my brain thought it was $200 and I had until sometime in July. HELP!!!!

FWIW, I've already earned 54 bonus miles (two separate trips) from "TEXT TO CHOOSE YOUR OFFER". Can I still earn more?


----------



## elaine amj

dancin Disney style said:


> Did you just show the Smartcanucks page that had the barcode or how did you do that?





bababear_50 said:


> I am going to try and print and use this today
> Hugs Mel
> Just cut and pasted it.



I saved it as a photo on my phone and they scanned it with no problems. My AM showed up on my receipt as normal and on my AM account as promptly as always.

I do the same thing with the survey coupon that's posted here - just save it as a photo on my phone (sometimes as a screenshot if necessary).


----------



## elaine amj

elaine amj said:


> OKay - I am super confused over the Shell texting promo. This is the terms and conditions:
> 
> 1. Text the word SHELL to the phone number 111222 before May 24, 2017. Standard message rates apply.
> 2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.
> 3. Choose which offer you would like to get: Text A if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel. Text B if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.
> 4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between June 2 and June 15.
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles Offer Offer valid June 2 through to June 15, 2017 (the “Offer Period”) at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT only (excluding Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 purchase of any qualifying product(s) at participating Shell locations up to $50. Maximum 50 Miles per Collector Number for this offer. Purchases may be made over multiple transactions and are cumulative. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, Tobacco products, and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for Miles to be loaded to your Collector Account.
> 
> I texted the number selecting the bonus miles before May 24th.
> 
> Does this mean I can only get bonus miles for a max of $50 in spend between June 2 and June 15? For some reason my brain thought it was $200 and I had until sometime in July. HELP!!!!
> 
> FWIW, I've already earned 54 bonus miles (two separate trips) from "TEXT TO CHOOSE YOUR OFFER". Can I still earn more?



I did more googling and I think I answered my own question. 

1. I got a text upping my offer to a max of 60 bonus miles. I've earned 54 miles so I have 6 more to go and should pump an additional $5 in gas. 

2. There is a separate Airmiles Amex (which I have) offer that I also signed up for. You get 400 airmiles if you spend $200 cumulative at Shell stations in June and July (details here).

So:
TEXT TO CHOOSE OFFER = spend $50 (between June 2 - 15), get 60 bonus miles
AIRMILES AMEX - spend $200 (between June 1 and July 31), get 400 bonus miles

So on a $200 spend, I should get 460 miles + 2 base miles from Shell + 13 CC miles from my Airmiles Amex = 475 AM (25% return)

Do I have this right?


----------



## mab2012

elaine amj said:


> OKay - I am super confused over the Shell texting promo. This is the terms and conditions:
> 
> 1. Text the word SHELL to the phone number 111222 before May 24, 2017. Standard message rates apply.
> 2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.
> 3. Choose which offer you would like to get: Text A if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel. Text B if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.
> 4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between June 2 and June 15.
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles Offer Offer valid June 2 through to June 15, 2017 (the “Offer Period”) at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT only (excluding Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $5 purchase of any qualifying product(s) at participating Shell locations up to $50. Maximum 50 Miles per Collector Number for this offer. Purchases may be made over multiple transactions and are cumulative. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, Tobacco products, and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for Miles to be loaded to your Collector Account.
> 
> I texted the number selecting the bonus miles before May 24th.
> 
> Does this mean I can only get bonus miles for a max of $50 in spend between June 2 and June 15? For some reason my brain thought it was $200 and I had until sometime in July. HELP!!!!
> 
> FWIW, I've already earned 54 bonus miles (two separate trips) from "TEXT TO CHOOSE YOUR OFFER". Can I still earn more?



Yes.  Sort of.

The original offer was for up to 50 bonus miles on $50 spent.  Essentially one mile per dollar, but awarded in $5 increments.  Then when the promotion actually started, there was a "surprise" bonus - they changed the offer to 6 Air Miles per $5 spend, up to 60 bonus miles.  Great!  But better yet, in actual practice, many people (me included) actually received 120 miles, not 60.  Remains to be seen whether that will be corrected.

And yes, there is a separate Amex offer for spend $200 at gas stations and receive 400 bonus miles.  That one is actually not tied to Shell at all; any purchase from a retailer whose primary business is gas will qualify.

I bought $200 in gift cards at Shell on my Amex (which I basically never use since Costco went to Mastercard) on June 2/3, and received the following:

2x70: 7x in-store purchases at Shell
120: Shell text bonus offer
400: Amex Soar into More

So 660 AM for $200 in gift cards at places I regularly spend anyway, pus the base miles on the Amex.  Not bad for maybe 10 minutes of my time.  Glad I hung onto that Amex.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Keep your fingers crossed.  You never know!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email about a bonus offer at Staples. Coupon is good only in store -- will come in handy if anyone finds they need something from Staples even though their prices are at times hefty!*
* Get 15 X AM when you spend $75.00 or more at Staples. Valid June 12 - 19th in store only*


----------



## elaine amj

mab2012 said:


> Yes.  Sort of.
> 
> The original offer was for up to 50 bonus miles on $50 spent.  Essentially one mile per dollar, but awarded in $5 increments.  Then when the promotion actually started, there was a "surprise" bonus - they changed the offer to 6 Air Miles per $5 spend, up to 60 bonus miles.  Great!  But better yet, in actual practice, many people (me included) actually received 120 miles, not 60.  Remains to be seen whether that will be corrected.
> 
> And yes, there is a separate Amex offer for spend $200 at gas stations and receive 400 bonus miles.  That one is actually not tied to Shell at all; any purchase from a retailer whose primary business is gas will qualify.
> 
> I bought $200 in gift cards at Shell on my Amex (which I basically never use since Costco went to Mastercard) on June 2/3, and received the following:
> 
> 2x70: 7x in-store purchases at Shell
> 120: Shell text bonus offer
> 400: Amex Soar into More
> 
> So 660 AM for $200 in gift cards at places I regularly spend anyway, pus the base miles on the Amex.  Not bad for maybe 10 minutes of my time.  Glad I hung onto that Amex.



That's awesome! We didn't do the GC promo - DH really, really hates the gift card game and asked that we avoid it unless it is a super good deal. We have stacks of gift cards to keep track of and he really hates it when they sit around too long. The last straw was when we bought a $100 Sobeys GC with the 7x promo and I forgot to use it when we paid at Sobeys  I explained the $$ we were giving up but he still wants us to avoid it. I had these crazy visions of stacks of GCs from the 7x the promo!! Oh well, he's right - we already have 4-5 different GCs to keep track of and we do occasionally forget. I have a Marriott e-GC that has been sitting around for 3 years!

That said, if I had paid more attention and realized about the glitch, we might have picked up some GCs  That's just too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## bababear_50

Need a lesson on 
Rexall Load N Go please
Newbie to this
I just "think" I uploaded the app to my phone but I'm not sure?
I was wondering do they send you(email) with your load and go offers and then you check mark the ones you want?
Do I have to show anything at the store?
Can I still use the weekly coupons and this together?
Thanks Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

ottawamom said:


> I have a flight to Florida with Air Canada and coming home it's with Delta but operated by WestJet.


OMG! I have this exact combination. And also booked both as 1-ways.


----------



## mab2012

elaine amj said:


> That's awesome! We didn't do the GC promo - DH really, really hates the gift card game and asked that we avoid it unless it is a super good deal. We have stacks of gift cards to keep track of and he really hates it when they sit around too long. The last straw was when we bought a $100 Sobeys GC with the 7x promo and I forgot to use it when we paid at Sobeys  I explained the $$ we were giving up but he still wants us to avoid it. I had these crazy visions of stacks of GCs from the 7x the promo!! Oh well, he's right - we already have 4-5 different GCs to keep track of and we do occasionally forget. I have a Marriott e-GC that has been sitting around for 3 years!
> 
> That said, if I had paid more attention and realized about the glitch, we might have picked up some GCs  That's just too good a deal to pass up!



I buy gift cards sparingly, because I actually agree with your husband that they are too hard to keep track of.  Also not very secure; if you lose or misplace one, it might as well be cash.  That said, there was no way I was getting to $200 in gas in my Prius in a month, and there's really nothing else I want to buy at a gas station, so this seemed worthwhile.

It's still a good deal even without the 7x promo!


----------



## elaine amj

mab2012 said:


> I buy gift cards sparingly, because I actually agree with your husband that they are too hard to keep track of.  Also not very secure; if you lose or misplace one, it might as well be cash.  That said, there was no way I was getting to $200 in gas in my Prius in a month, and there's really nothing else I want to buy at a gas station, so this seemed worthwhile.
> 
> It's still a good deal even without the 7x promo!




We don't use a lot of gas either (I commute by bike). But you have TWO months (until July 31) to spend the $200. I think we can manage it in 2 months if we are a little strategic. I am hoping to drive my work van at some point during that time to load it up with gas lol!


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Need a lesson on
> Rexall Load N Go please
> Newbie to this
> I just "think" I uploaded the app to my phone but I'm not sure?
> I was wondering do they send you(email) with your load and go offers and then you check mark the ones you want?
> Do I have to show anything at the store?
> Can I still use the weekly coupons and this together?
> Thanks Hugs Mel



They send an email (if you're signed up for L&G emails).  If not, I just check the L&G app every second week.  The only thing you need to show at the store is your airmiles card - the offers are loaded onto it for you.  You can stack your emailed offers as well as the flyer/instore offers with the L&G offers.


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked the airmiles app - looks like they're doing something similar to the L&G app and you can select offers that get loaded directly onto your am card.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Need a lesson on
> Rexall Load N Go please
> Newbie to this
> I just "think" I uploaded the app to my phone but I'm not sure?
> I was wondering do they send you(email) with your load and go offers and then you check mark the ones you want?
> Do I have to show anything at the store?
> Can I still use the weekly coupons and this together?
> Thanks Hugs Mel



I don't get an email. I go into https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/?#/guest/login and enter my card # the load and go offers will show up when you're logged in. Choose the ones you want and they become like the Sobeys loaded offers. Magically on your card for when you swipe at the cash. If you still get weekly coupons, go ahead and stack away(if possible).


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am going to try and print and use this today
> Hugs Mel
> Just cut and pasted it.



I actually went to the Bloor store just in case. It's 20 min drive from work. The cashier didn't check the fine print at all. Stacked with the 95AM offer plus Load n Go, and got 157AM with $47. Now off to my daily Costa Coffee. Will go to Foodland tomorrow for chicken wings. It's going to be a busy AM hunting week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Need a lesson on
> Rexall Load N Go please
> Newbie to this
> I just "think" I uploaded the app to my phone but I'm not sure?
> I was wondering do they send you(email) with your load and go offers and then you check mark the ones you want?
> Do I have to show anything at the store?
> Can I still use the weekly coupons and this together?
> Thanks Hugs Mel





kerreyn said:


> They send an email (if you're signed up for L&G emails).  If not, I just check the L&G app every second week.  The only thing you need to show at the store is your airmiles card - the offers are loaded onto it for you.  You can stack your emailed offers as well as the flyer/instore offers with the L&G offers.





ottawamom said:


> I don't get an email. I go into https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/?#/guest/login and enter my card # the load and go offers will show up when you're logged in. Choose the ones you want and they become like the Sobeys loaded offers. Magically on your card for when you swipe at the cash. If you still get weekly coupons, go ahead and stack away(if possible).



*On the week's when it's time to load the new offers my Friday e-mail regarding Rexall's flyer includes a reminder and a link to the loadngo site. You need to add each offer to your card (magically like mentioned!) so you can use them. Hubby finds the app is wickedly slow & uses a lot of battery power so i have the offers saved to my reading list on the Kindle so i can look at the offers -- my old mind can't keep that straight *
*I use any paper coupons (for bonus miles & manufacturer offers) and i have the weekly coupon loaded to my kindle for them to scan.*


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks everyone for taking the time to explain Rexall load and Go to me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## oceanwave

I went to rexall today to take advantage of the spend $40 get 90 airmiles.  I did 2 transactions and neither receipt has my airmiles amount listed.  The both say not available, very frustrating!  So I wait and see if the correct amount will post to my account.


----------



## AngelDisney

Dear all, please advise if the Costa Coffee is one bonus mile offer per day or per visit. Is it combined with Freestyle Coke meaning you can only have either? If I purchase both and pay as separate transactions, will I get 20AM? Today I saw the freestyle Coke and asked the cashier whether the two were separate deals. She said yes. I paid for both and only got 10AM. On the receipt, it says 10AM Bonus per Costa Coffee/Freestyle Coke.  TIA!


----------



## damo

oceanwave said:


> I went to rexall today to take advantage of the spend $40 get 90 airmiles.  I did 2 transactions and neither receipt has my airmiles amount listed.  The both say not available, very frustrating!  So I wait and see if the correct amount will post to my account.



That happened to me last time and everything posted the next day, no problem.


----------



## oceanwave

damo said:


> That happened to me last time and everything posted the next day, no problem.



Thanks, glad to know that this happens and still posts with no issues.


----------



## Donald - my hero

oceanwave said:


> I went to rexall today to take advantage of the spend $40 get 90 airmiles.  I did 2 transactions and neither receipt has my airmiles amount listed.  The both say not available, very frustrating!  So I wait and see if the correct amount will post to my account.





damo said:


> That happened to me last time and everything posted the next day, no problem.


*I asked about that once during an on-line chat and was told that will show when my cash account is locked. Sure enough, when I had that unlocked to take advantage of the weekend promotion everything showed up on the receipt  *


----------



## tinkerone

Heads up for anyone looking for the Staples MM bonus.  Mine just posted so they should all be out.  I was worried about this one.  I also received 35 miles for something I'm not sure about.  It says from Cover Me Life and shows Reward Miles Adjustment.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I asked about that once during an on-line chat and was told that will show when my cash account is locked. Sure enough, when I had that unlocked to take advantage of the weekend promotion everything showed up on the receipt  *



My cash account is always locked and I've only had that happen to me once out of many, many purchases.  I think the system was just down during the instant my transaction went through.



tinkerone said:


> Heads up for anyone looking for the Staples MM bonus.  Mine just posted so they should all be out.  I was worried about this one.  I also received 35 miles for something I'm not sure about.  It says from Cover Me Life and shows Reward Miles Adjustment.



Thanks.  I see mine has posted too.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Heads up for anyone looking for the Staples MM bonus.  Mine just posted so they should all be out.  I was worried about this one.  I also received 35 miles for something I'm not sure about.  It says from Cover Me Life and shows Reward Miles Adjustment.


Yes, I see mine on there as well. I'm sure that it will be removed, since I returned the item. I'm actually surprised it went on, because the regular mile that I had earned was removed within a week of my return.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Heads up for anyone looking for the Staples MM bonus.  Mine just posted so they should all be out.  I was worried about this one.  I also received 35 miles for something I'm not sure about.  It says from Cover Me Life and shows Reward Miles Adjustment.





damo said:


> Thanks.  I see mine has posted too.





Debbie said:


> Yes, I see mine on there as well. I'm sure that it will be removed, since I returned the item. I'm actually surprised it went on, because the regular mile that I had earned was removed within a week of my return.


*Did any of you do your Staples purchases on-line? My miles haven't posted yet and I'm a tad worried they won't --- I spent $178 and only had 3 miles post. I'm trying to track down 325 bonus miles they owe me from the LAST promotion for earning 25X when shopping on-line. Staples is terrible at posting correctly!*
**** i just took the time to fill out a missing miles form and got this message*

URGH .....had to write an essay answer  and now got a message that says they'll review it within 7 - 10 days


----------



## cdnmickeylover

For the Shell Costa coffee offer we have found that if you want to buy 2 coffees and get 20 AM you have to do it in two different transactions. When we go my husband gets a coffee and then I get a coffee and we will each get 10AM. We only have one AM account so it's the same AM number although we do have 2 cards. There is a sign at the Shell that we visit that says 10AM per transaction.


----------



## DilEmma

This may be a great deal for those who were planning to break up their flights into two one way segments. I recall a few of you were considering a cash fare for one of the segments.

Essentially you can convert $25 of Air Miles to $50 USD toward Delta flights. You can use two eVouchers per transaction. This is simply the best CDN to USD conversion rate that I've seen. Though unfortunately it looks like you can only buy two per collector. And the segment must originate in Canada.

*Delta Airlines eVoucher - $50 USD for 250 Air Miles*

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Produ...DeltaZCT-_-NA/NA/NA/BR/34443/80068656000/ONYX

*Delta Air Lines - Travel Voucher - $50 USD*

This Delta eCredit voucher entitles you to use $50 USD as a form of payment towards the purchase of your next Delta Air Lines flight!

This is a limited time offer and is available to order on airmiles.ca until July 25, 2017, or while supplies last.

Travel booking must be made and eCredit applied by May 31, 2018.

A maximum of two (2) eCredits may be applied per booking.

A maximum of two (2) Vouchers per AIR MILES® Collector Number can be ordered.

Your unique offer code will be mailed by *Canada Post* within 3 weeks of your order.

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331670503

Overview

www.Delta.com for flights originating from Canada and operated by Delta, KLM, Air France or Alitalia.

A unique Certificate Number and Redemption Code will be mailed to you within 3 weeks of booking

Apply your $50 USD towards your next flight purchase on Delta.com

eCredit Voucher must be used by May 31, 2018 with no exceptions. A minimum purchase of $50 USD (including taxes and fees) is required.

Book your flight quickly and easily online by visiting www.Delta.com

At the bottom of the "Book a Trip" tab, select "Use Certificates or eCredits"
Insert your Certificate Number, click 'continue'. Then enter your Redemption Codeclick 'continue'
Details of your eCredit will appear.
Select your valid eCredit and click 'continue'
Complete your flight purchase.
Flight tickets not purchased from www.Delta.com will incur a charge of $25 USD.

This eCredit Voucher cannot be redeemed at the airport.

For any questions, call Delta reservations at 1-800-221-1212 in the US and Canada.


*AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*

Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue.


----------



## oceanwave

Donald - my hero said:


> *I asked about that once during an on-line chat and was told that will show when my cash account is locked. Sure enough, when I had that unlocked to take advantage of the weekend promotion everything showed up on the receipt  *



That makes sense about the total airmiles available in your account, but you would think it still would tell you how many miles you received in a transaction.  Ah well, nothing surprises me with airmiles lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I've had my transactions not show up on a Rexall receipt from time to time.  Don't worry they will be there in your account soon. They system was down the moment your transaction was processed.


----------



## bgula

damo said:


> My cash account is always locked and I've only had that happen to me once out of many, many purchases.  I think the system was just down during the instant my transaction went through.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I see mine has posted too.



I only got 4 miles from Staples.  If I remember correctly, wasn't it 10X bonus?  I can't seem to find the original coupon.  Can anyone let me know?  I think you had to spend $45, which is what I did.


----------



## ottawamom

I just received an email from Airmiles about a survey on Customer Service experience (on how to provide excellent customer service). Donald I am including the link here if you would like to add your two cents. (link removed)


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer----- June 15th -June 21
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-15-to-21/all


Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bgula said:


> I only got 4 miles from Staples.  If I remember correctly, wasn't it 10X bonus?  I can't seem to find the original coupon.  Can anyone let me know?  I think you had to spend $45, which is what I did.



I got 4 miles as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Metro is a  bust for me this week unless I get some decent targeted offers in my email.


----------



## alohamom

bgula said:


> I only got 4 miles from Staples.  If I remember correctly, wasn't it 10X bonus?  I can't seem to find the original coupon.  Can anyone let me know?  I think you had to spend $45, which is what I did.



I thought it was 6x if you spent $45 and 10x if you spent $75. The reason I kind of think this is the case is that I went in to get last minute printer ink and it was more money than I had planned to spend and I remember standing at the cash looking around and thinking I should buy something else to get to the 10x but I was in a really big rush so I didnt. 

I also got 4 miles


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did any of you do your Staples purchases on-line? My miles haven't posted yet and I'm a tad worried they won't --- I spent $178 and only had 3 miles post. I'm trying to track down 325 bonus miles they owe me from the LAST promotion for earning 25X when shopping on-line. Staples is terrible at posting correctly!*
> **** i just took the time to fill out a missing miles form and got this message*
> View attachment 244331
> URGH .....had to write an essay answer  and now got a message that says they'll review it within 7 - 10 days


No, sorry, Donald. My purchase was an instore purchase.  I hope you get your points without delay. Oops....too late!


----------



## juniorbugman

I also only got 4 miles from Staples


----------



## ottawamom

Stupid me.  I was at Lowes to get 2 GC. They have an email promotion with spend $50 on GC get 25AM. I should have taken a coupon that was attached to the email. Will Lowes make it right and add the AM or will they allow me to return the GC and reprocess the transactions? I don't shop at Lowes often so I have no idea how they will deal with this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

oceanwave said:


> That makes sense about the total airmiles available in your account, but you would think it still would tell you how many miles you received in a transaction.  Ah well, nothing surprises me with airmiles lol.


*OK, time to colour the duck stupid and too tired to post yesterday! I really didn't read the question properly .... URGH, sorry! AS others have mentioned it does happen that the Airmiles system will have a glitch just as your card is swiped and no miles will show on your receipt -- earned, available --- nothing. I had that happen once after a very stressful shop at Rexall and was so worried that i had just left close to 400 AM on the table. They posted no problem the following day.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just read back thru all of the posts about the Staples miles and i'm even more concerned now -- i only got THREE miles compared to the rest of you seeing FOUR. I know i spent over $150.00 so it would do my airmiles shop coupon as well so i didn't even get the correct amount for their 1 AM/$40.00 *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just received an email from Airmiles about a survey on Customer Service experience (on how to provide excellent customer service). Donald I am including the link here if you would like to add your two cents. http://www.survey-executiveboard.com/se/6C73A0827E80DC1608D4B27877375B3304  it was sent to me but I don't think it is asking for my AM collector #


*I was all excited and ready to write them a novel but when i clicked on the link I'm thinking it might be specific to YOU. I am able to see YOUR answers, so i think it's similar to other surveys i do and clicking on the same link in the original e-mail will allow you to complete it if you stopped midway.*


----------



## ottawamom

Interesting, I clicked on the link in your reply and I can see the answers like you said but I had also added a comment which isn't showing up. ???


----------



## fan1080

bgula said:


> I only got 4 miles from Staples.  If I remember correctly, wasn't it 10X bonus?  I can't seem to find the original coupon.  Can anyone let me know?  I think you had to spend $45, which is what I did.



For Atlantic Canada, ymmv:
5x for $45
10x for $75


----------



## Donald - my hero

fan1080 said:


> For Atlantic Canada, ymmv:
> 5x for $45
> 10x for $75
> 
> View attachment 244387


*This is a coupon that was only valid during the month of May as part of the Mega Miles promotion.*


----------



## fan1080

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is a coupon that was only valid during the month of May as part of the Mega Miles promotion.*



Sorry, wan't that what the question was referring to?

My apologies if not.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just read back thru all of the posts about the Staples miles and i'm even more concerned now -- i only got THREE miles compared to the rest of you seeing FOUR. I know i spent over $150.00 so it would do my airmiles shop coupon as well so i didn't even get the correct amount for their 1 AM/$40.00 *


For my returned item, I spent less than $50. I got (and lost) the single AM the week after I bought. The 4 AM went in yesterday. They have definitely messed up your air miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

fan1080 said:


> Sorry, wan't that what the question was referring to?
> 
> My apologies if not.


*My bad --- you hadn't quoted a comment so i *assumed* you were simply posting a NEW coupon, sorry*


----------



## mort1331

So not much at Metro this week, Sobeys has 60am for $50itunes card. Not much else at Sobeys, but they have finally some decent priced regular items.
If anyone needs bicks relish its on sale at fresh co., no AM but good price, if you have not stocked up.


----------



## fan1080

Donald - my hero said:


> *My bad --- you hadn't quoted a comment so i *assumed* you were simply posting a NEW coupon, sorry*



Huh? sure I did.

lol

Having a rough day? ;-)


----------



## tinkerone

As for Staples, I received 9.  I spent $79.95 (plus tax).  The coupon confused me as the normal AM for Staples is 1 for every $40.  The coupon states 5X miles for $45 and 10X miles for $75.00.  I should have picked up a pencil or something to take my total over the $80 mark and then I would have received another 9 AM.  Oh well, I'll make it up somewhere else......I hope.  Lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

fan1080 said:


> Huh? sure I did.
> 
> lol
> 
> Having a rough day? ;-)


*CRAP, you did .. it's time for the Duck to walk away from the computer and have a nap!*


----------



## DilEmma

I'm going to really miss when my kids stop drinking so much milk. 
I just did my Rexall shop. Eight litres of milk, two loaves of bread, three dozen eggs, one brick of cheese, 3x Dole OJ from concentrate (for some reason the box of 12 cans are not taxable these days) and some girl stuff:
$41.26 minus $5 survey coupon and 185 bonus miles. Oh, I can't forget to mention my lonely TWO base miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Email
Just for Dad
One Day Only
Thursday June 15th
110 airmiles when you spend 50.00
I am going to have to examine the flyer because I shopped at Rexall yesterday. Maybe time to stock up on bathroom tissue,laundry soap etc?







http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/June14/FathersDay_AM110Coupon_ONMB.pdf


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *CRAP, you did .. it's time for the Duck to walk away from the computer and have a nap!*
> 
> View attachment 244402



Sweet dreams Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Email
> Just for Dad
> One Day Only
> Thursday June 15th
> 110 airmiles when you spend 50.00
> I am going to have to examine the flyer because I shopped at Rexall yesterday. Maybe time to stock up on bathroom tissue,laundry soap etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/June14/FathersDay_AM110Coupon_ONMB.pdf



*I was just coming in to share this --- after i stopped giggling at myself that is ... anyone else notice the larger header to this coupon?? "YOU'RE MY HERO DAD" further proof i need a nap : i thought CRAP, how do they know my screen name??? --- seems i neglected to notice on my first glance that is says DAD, and NOT Donald!!!*


----------



## pigletto

I got 56 bonus miles from Staples, which is basically what I was expecting for my purchase with that Mega Miles coupon. I'm sorry the rest of you are getting shafted on your Staples bonus miles.


----------



## Debbie

Thursday's coupon reads "_Cannot be combined with any other AirMiles store wide coupon or Load and Go offer_." Exactly what does that mean? $50 on TOP of what I buy with Load and Go? I'll be using it anyway, but . . . .


----------



## Silvermist999

I too only got 4 AM from my spend at Staples...too tired to pull out the receipt to calculate. As long as I get the 1250 bonus for the five offers, I'm good.

I got the email from rexall too, easy way to spend $50 is to buy the Lego,Batman blu-ray, its $25, but just called my store and she said they never got it in yet. I'm  going to call in the morning just to make sure.


----------



## Debbie

Forgot to mention that I zipped into Foodland today and came out with 37% savings, <$90 charge, and 208 AM.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just checked my Staples MM AM and I got 18 bonus miles on my $112 purchase.


----------



## kuhltiffany

That is a great idea if I can hunt it down, DS asked of that movie for his upcoming birthday.  I'll try and go to the bigger Rexall and cross my fingers they have it…



Silvermist999 said:


> I too only got 4 AM from my spend at Staples...too tired to pull out the receipt to calculate. As long as I get the 1250 bonus for the five offers, I'm good.
> 
> I got the email from rexall too, easy way to spend $50 is to buy the Lego,Batman blu-ray, its $25, but just called my store and she said they never got it in yet. I'm  going to call in the morning just to make sure.


----------



## bababear_50

Interesting fact about Prime Chicken..................
if you take the plastic resealable bag out of the box you can fit double the amount in the freezer......................
headed back to Foodland tomorrow to fill up the freezer.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Interesting fact about Prime Chicken..................
> if you take the plastic resealable bag out of the box you can fit double the amount in the freezer......................
> headed back to Foodland tomorrow to fill up the freezer.
> Hugs Mel



That's what I do as well. 
The Foodland close by where I live has no more honey garlic chicken wings. I only want these ones, so I have to go further away to visit another Foodland tomorrow. Please hope the wings I want are not sold out!


----------



## DilEmma

Debbie said:


> Thursday's coupon reads "_Cannot be combined with any other AirMiles store wide coupon or Load and Go offer_." Exactly what does that mean? $50 on TOP of what I buy with Load and Go? I'll be using it anyway, but . . . .


Uh oh. That sounds very specific.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I got 56 bonus miles from Staples, which is basically what I was expecting for my purchase with that Mega Miles coupon. I'm sorry the rest of you are getting shafted on your Staples bonus miles.


I got my Staples MM bonus sometime over night.

Stupid Metro though has posted some of my miles from the week of May 28th but not the ones from the previous week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Thursday's coupon reads "_Cannot be combined with any other AirMiles store wide coupon or Load and Go offer_." Exactly what does that mean? $50 on TOP of what I buy with Load and Go? I'll be using it anyway, but . . . .





DilEmma said:


> Uh oh. That sounds very specific.


*I finally admitted defeat and went to bed early last night so i missed these comments -- hope i catch you before you head out today!!*

*That very wording as been on the coupons for Rexall for MONTHS (i can get the exact time frame later) and i have been successfully stacking them. You can use any and all coupons, offers, and flyer deals you have. Just give them to the cashier and if they question you, just ask for them to scan it. *

*All you need to spend is the Highest of the minimum sale to have all of the coupons work -- so if your current Spend X$ get Y AM is LOWER than the $50.00 for today's coupon (i don't think any of us got one of these???) than you will need to spend $50.00. If your hold any other offer that is HIGHER than today's $50.00 you will need to spend that amount for them to all work.*


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Stupid Metro though has posted some of my miles from the week of May 28th but not the ones from the previous week.



I am also waiting for some Metro to come through from the end of May.  It was my purchase of Cracker Barrel cheese slices (30AM) x 2. I had one of them from a previous purchase post no problem, don't know what happened to the two of these.

June 16 edit to add: They finally posted tonight.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did any of you do your Staples purchases on-line? My miles haven't posted yet and I'm a tad worried they won't --- I spent $178 and only had 3 miles post. I'm trying to track down 325 bonus miles they owe me from the LAST promotion for earning 25X when shopping on-line. Staples is terrible at posting correctly!*
> **** i just took the time to fill out a missing miles form and got this message*
> View attachment 244331
> URGH .....had to write an essay answer  and now got a message that says they'll review it within 7 - 10 days



I'm still missing the 25X Airmiles shop points.  It was for WagJag, 5X base and 25X through Airmiles Shops.  So annoying, since it's over 2000 points (I bought the kids summer sleepaway camp on WagJag - same camp they did last year and loved).


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I got my Staples MM bonus sometime over night.
> 
> Stupid Metro though has posted some of my miles from the week of May 28th but not the ones from the previous week.





ottawamom said:


> I am also waiting for some Metro to come through from the end of May.  It was my purchase of Cracker Barrel cheese slices (30AM) x 2. I had one of them from a previous purchase post no problem, don't know what happened to the two of these.



*Still no bonus miles from Staples for me ... really HATE Staples*

*Metro miles from June 4th posted but not May 7, 12, 28 or 30. They are ALWAYS slow for us, it must be store related.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I'm still missing the 25X Airmiles shop points.  It was for WagJag, 5X base and 25X through Airmiles Shops.  So annoying, since it's over 2000 points (I bought the kids summer sleepaway camp on WagJag - same camp they did last year and loved).


*It's time to chase those down, the terms for this offer were*
* Bonus reward miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*

*That date was June 5th. I've yet to hear back from my "missing miles report" that i made, this programme never used to be this hard.

*


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *I finally admitted defeat and went to bed early last night so i missed these comments -- hope i catch you before you head out today!!*
> 
> *That very wording as been on the coupons for Rexall for MONTHS (i can get the exact time frame later) and i have been successfully stacking them. You can use any and all coupons, offers, and flyer deals you have. Just give them to the cashier and if they question you, just ask for them to scan it. *
> 
> *All you need to spend is the Highest of the minimum sale to have all of the coupons work -- so if your current Spend X$ get Y AM is LOWER than the $50.00 for today's coupon (i don't think any of us got one of these???) than you will need to spend $50.00. If your hold any other offer that is HIGHER than today's $50.00 you will need to spend that amount for them to all work.*


I figured you'd be able to give a history on the fine print. Perfect! Phew! And thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

****** all you Rexall Shoppers  hold the phone, back the truck up WAIT! NEW flyer is up and it has a LOT of extra miles on products that might make it worth waiting till tomorrow @DilEmma ...*
* Rexall Canada 150 Sale Valid June 16th - 22nd*

*Also don't forget to check if you received any targeted offers that you will either need to print or show on mobile device they are DIFFERENT from the Loadngo offers Can be found either in an email from late last week OR on your Airmiles promo page*


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> I figured you'd be able to give a history on the fine print. Perfect! Phew! And thanks.


*Ok, i found the post where i gave the backstory to the fine print*

*Rexall Combining coupons details*


----------



## Sailormoon2

YEP!! Serves me to wait til Tomorrow on the Rexall flyer! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Debbie

Hmm. When do the new Load and Go get posted to our accounts? My offers end today. Will I have new offers by 12:01 a.m.  tomorrow? I'm thinking that tomorrow would be better for me, and I can hit up my other Foodland today to pick up a couple of things that I missed yesterday, and then do Rexall tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Hmm. When do the new Load and Go get posted to our accounts? My offers end today. Will I have new offers by 12:01 a.m.  tomorrow? I'm thinking that tomorrow would be better for me, and I can hit up my other Foodland today to pick up a couple of things that I missed yesterday, and then do Rexall tomorrow.


*They will be ready for you to use tomorrow morning *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *They will be ready for you to use tomorrow morning *


Thanks, Jacqueline!


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> So not much at Metro this week, Sobeys has 60am for $50itunes card. Not much else at Sobeys, but they have finally some decent priced regular items.
> If anyone needs bicks relish its on sale at fresh co., no AM but good price, if you have not stocked up.



Is the iTunes gift card offer in the Ontario sobeys flyer?  I don't see it!


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Is the iTunes gift card offer in the Ontario sobeys flyer?  I don't see it!


Hi
Yes it is here Page 7
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-16-to-22


----------



## bababear_50

Zipped out to Foodland 
Jacqueline thanks for the heads up about the crackers,,picked up
2 Ritz, 2 Triscuits,,= 20 airmiles
10 boxes of Prime chicken,,I'm having the honey garlic ones for lunch.=250 airmiles
4 boxes of Kraft dinner 20 airmiles (must keep this in stock for when the granddaughter visits),
3 bread products villagio 25 airmiles
Total for shop
--------------------330 airmiles
A good shop for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Yes it is here Page 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-16-to-22



Thank you! I need new glasses


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's time to chase those down, the terms for this offer were*
> * Bonus reward miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*
> 
> *That date was June 5th. I've yet to hear back from my "missing miles report" that i made, this programme never used to be this hard.*



So I did the online chat today.  After apologizing (ha!) I mentioned that I wasn't surprised, since any big AM purchase (STB, etc) always requires follow up.  "John" seemed really surprised!  (insert eye roll smiley here)  Anyway - he gave me the direct email and suggested sending a copy of my receipt, which I did.  We'll see how long it takes, and how many more online chats I need, before I get the miles.  2077 of them!


----------



## kerreyn

Sobey's flyer out west has a few goodies. In addition to the Apple gc, there's Evian water 6x1Lt bottles, buy 3 get 100am, Astro Authentikos Greek Yogurt 500ml, buy 3 get 50am, Almond Breexe almond milk 1.89Lt, buy 2 get 50... I might actually get a decent am haul this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hehehe I'm giggling at myself this morning...get to work...get my morning work started...then I am checking out flyers online...and the apps on my phone to see where the best deals/AM are.  I'm thinking I might have a slight problem!!!    Then logging onto here to see what other deals others have found lol.  I guess I could have worse addictions than trying to collect as many AM as I can without breaking the bank or purchasing items I wouldn't regularly use lol


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> hehehe I'm giggling at myself this morning...get to work...get my morning work started...then I am checking out flyers online...and the apps on my phone to see where the best deals/AM are.  I'm thinking I might have a slight problem!!!    Then logging onto here to see what other deals others have found lol.  I guess I could have worse addictions than trying to collect as many AM as I can without breaking the bank or purchasing items I wouldn't regularly use lol




HAHAHA - this is me every Thursday too!!


----------



## ottawamom

It is an obsession but an innocent (albeit sometimes expensive) one. Thursdays are my favorite day with the new flyers coming out and last weeks sales still available in case there's nothing good the next week. I soooo need to get a new life!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I have to admit that i start getting excited about the new flyers on WEDNESDAY and i tell myself it's because i need to keep this thread up to date! You know, it's not for me.... no, I'm doing it for all of YOU  I get excited when we need to make a road trip to Sobeys or Foodland (no, we don't get out enough) Yeah, I've got it bad!*
*



*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did the math on whether to go to Sobeys this week or Superstore.  

I would earn the same amount dollar wise at each location. However, at Sobeys I would have to spend $30 on juice boxes for 150 miles. And, I will be able to redeem way more PC Points at the cash then miles.


----------



## flyingjay

kerreyn said:


> Sobey's flyer out west has a few goodies. In addition to the Apple gc, there's Evian water 6x1Lt bottles, buy 3 get 100am, Astro Authentikos Greek Yogurt 500ml, buy 3 get 50am, Almond Breexe almond milk 1.89Lt, buy 2 get 50... I might actually get a decent am haul this weekend.



Can you get multiples of the same AM deal? For example, if we buy four cartons of Almond Breeze, would we get 100 AM? Or is it limited to one promotion per account?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Still no bonus miles from Staples for me ... really HATE Staples*
> 
> *Metro miles from June 4th posted but not May 7, 12, 28 or 30. They are ALWAYS slow for us, it must be store related.*


Maybe I'm lucky with Metro.  They aren't fast to post miles but in the past it has always been regular.  This is a first for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flyingjay said:


> Can you get multiples of the same AM deal? For example, if we buy four cartons of Almond Breeze, would we get 100 AM? Or is it limited to one promotion per account?


*You can do the flyer offers multiple times (even within the same sale) so long as there are no stated limits in the flyer or your store. So if you want to buy the Almond milk offer twice to get 4 cartons you will in fact, earn 100 AM. The only offers that are  "once & done" are any that you have loaded to your card -- Rexall calls them Loadngo and Sobeys/Foodland calls them My Offers.*


----------



## kerreyn

flyingjay said:


> Can you get multiples of the same AM deal? For example, if we buy four cartons of Almond Breeze, would we get 100 AM? Or is it limited to one promotion per account?



What the Duck said ^^.  

I'll be getting doubles on a few items too.


----------



## damo

Proper load and go back for next week!!!!  Mine is spend 60 get 100.


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Proper load and go back for next week!!!!  Mine is spend 60 get 100.




I got the same offer as you, but my daughter got a spend $30 get 60 am offer.


----------



## bababear_50

Gasp!!! Oldest son asks for a ride to Shoppers to get face wash and shampoo,toothbrush etc,,,,,NO can do I say. We are a Rexall-airmiles family .....  Middle son says "the look on your face when he asked to go to Shoppers was priceless mom".
I took him over to Rexall and picked up 122 airmiles for a quick drive.
Ah children.................!
Hugs Mel


----------



## elaine amj

Some pretty awesome deals at Rexall. But I just really can't anymore. After the past 6 weeks, I am fully Rexall'd out and completely stocked up on everything possible. I still have the $10 coupon from last weekend that I need to spend by June 29th but i will wait and be patient. I'm sure more deals will come closer to Canada Day!


----------



## Aladora

elaine amj said:


> Some pretty awesome deals at Rexall. But I just really can't anymore. After the past 6 weeks, I am fully Rexall'd out and completely stocked up on everything possible. I still have the $10 coupon from last weekend that I need to spend by June 29th but i will wait and be patient. I'm sure more deals will come closer to Canada Day!



I'm feeling the same way. My Rexall is not that big and my spare toiletries cupboard is really full so I think it's time for me to take a break from Rexall for a while. 

Other than Rexall, the only other place I collect any real Airmiles is Thrifty Foods so my collecting is going to slow down significantly.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Those passing on rexall may want to rethink it.  Email just out (titled, "xxxx, these rexall offers can get you xxxx miles"):

Limited-time offer:
Get 50 Bonus Miles just for loading and using a Rexall offer from
the AIR MILES® App or from loadandgo.airmiles.ca. Offer valid June 16 to 29, 2017.*

I also noticed that their current megamiles event in the flyer is for two weeks.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Gasp!!! Oldest son asks for a ride to Shoppers to get face wash and shampoo,toothbrush etc,,,,,NO can do I say. We are a Rexall-airmiles family .....  Middle son says "the look on your face when he asked to go to Shoppers was priceless mom".
> I took him over to Rexall and picked up 122 airmiles for a quick drive.
> Ah children.................!
> Hugs Mel



That sounds like something my middle son would do.


----------



## ottawamom

I hope my DH got one of those emails too. I'll do one on his account as well.


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> I just picked up my car from Craftsman and before any bonus miles I should be getting 581AM for my "little" fender bender! Post tax repair amount was $9,763.06!



Had to take my car back to get the paint re-worked in order to get a better match and now the total repair cost was over $10,140 pre-tax. Add to that the 25 bonus miles coupon that I had and I am expecting more than 700am from my little oops!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. Went to try the email special bonus some have received (it's definitely targeted so I hope you all get It). I loaded an offer and purchased it. The load AM bonus (2) showed up on the receipt. I thought the additional 50 Bonus AM might show up as well but they didn't. I will post again tomorrow and let you know if the Bonus posted to my account. 

Anyone else try this offer yet?


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. Went to try the email special bonus some have received (it's definitely targeted so I hope you all get It). I loaded an offer and purchased it. The load AM bonus (2) showed up on the receipt. I thought the additional 50 Bonus AM might show up as well but they didn't. I will post again tomorrow and let you know if the Bonus posted to my account.
> 
> Anyone else try this offer yet?


I received it but haven't tried it.
Here are the Terms & Conditions https://squ.airmiles.ca/terms/33708_Rexall_Terms_E.htm
It excludes 'any weekend offer'.

I don't think it's very targeted. The link in the email doesn't even go to a unique URL. Just the load & go page for Air Miles. Anyone looking for it check your email, half way down. It shows as a 'limited time offer'.

Edit to add: 
ISTM this is available to anyone who loads and uses any Load & Go offer that is not exclusive to the weekend.


----------



## isabellea

You know you are addicted to airmiles when you book tickets for a show in Ottawa on a Wednesday so I will be able to use Rexall coupons! I learned my lesson when I went on a Saturday at the end of May...


----------



## DilEmma

isabellea said:


> You know you are addicted to airmiles when you book tickets for a show in Ottawa on a Wednesday so I will be able to use Rexall coupons! I learned my lesson when I went on a Saturday at the end of May...


Well, if you want to drop by, I can get you a receipt coupon this weekend for Spend $30 Get 50. We have karate next door and just need to buy a box of tissue or some other small item.

And of course, you'll need to stack it with the survey $5 off $25. Oh and the everyday spend $25 get 40. Oh, and your new Load & Go for next week. Oh, and I almost forgot the new 50 Air MIles for loading and using a L&G.

Wow... I can see why you're being strategic. ;D


----------



## isabellea

DilEmma said:


> Well, if you want to drop by, I can get you a receipt coupon this weekend for Spend $30 Get 50. We have karate next door and just need to buy a box of tissue or some other small item.
> 
> And of course, you'll need to stack it with the survey $5 off $25. Oh and the everyday spend $25 get 40. Oh, and your new Load & Go for next week. Oh, and I almost forgot the new 50 Air Iles for loading and using a L&G.
> 
> Wow...



That's really nice of you but unfortunately I don't have time to drive to Ottawa (1h50) this weekend.


----------



## DilEmma

isabellea said:


> That's really nice of you but unfortunately I don't have time to drive to Ottawa (1h50) this weekend.


Well, I actually meant whatever Wednesday before your planned show/shop you could stop by and pick up the receipt coupon. That particular coupon is good for the Monday to Thursday shop.

Any weekend I could buy an extra box of tissue and pass on a receipt coupon to you. Or anyone for that matter.

That said, I don't necessarily think the 50 AM is worth a huge diversion but if you happen to be in the west end anyway...


----------



## DilEmma

DilEmma said:


> Well, if you want to drop by, I can get you a receipt coupon this weekend for Spend $30 Get 50. We have karate next door and just need to buy a box of tissue or some other small item.
> 
> And of course, you'll need to stack it with the survey $5 off $25. Oh and the everyday spend $25 get 40. Oh, and your new Load & Go for next week. Oh, and I almost forgot the new 50 Air MIles for loading and using a L&G.
> 
> Wow... I can see why you're being strategic. ;D



I count 200 Air Miles plus $5 off right there:
50 AM WUS $30 receipt coupon
40 AM WUS $25 - use every day card
60 AM WUS $30 - my Load & Go
50 AM for loading and using a Load & Go
$5 off $25 survey coupon

Hmm, I wonder what the chances are of a regular Monday email coupon offer to stack on top of this?!? Though I'm quite happy without it.


----------



## isabellea

DilEmma said:


> Well, I actually meant whatever Wednesday before your planned show/shop you could stop by and pick up the receipt coupon. That particular coupon is good for the Monday to Thursday shop.
> 
> Any weekend I could buy an extra box of tissue and pass on a receipt coupon to you. Or anyone for that matter.
> 
> That said, I don't necessarily think the 50 AM is worth a huge diversion but if you happen to be in the west end anyway...



Thank you and I will let you know in advance next time we go. 50AM is tons for me who can never get more than 10-15 AM from our AM stores in Mtl. Our offers are so boring and low compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## DilEmma

isabellea said:


> Thank you and I will let you know in advance next time we go. 50AM is tons for me who can never get more than 10-15 AM from our AM stores in Mtl. Our offers are so boring and low compared to the rest of the country.


Ah, I read it as you booked an UPCOMING trip. Now it sounds like you've already done it.

On a side note, I sometimes get 'Jean Coutu envy'. They seem to have great AM offers. Especially during the STB and MM promos. It's not super far, but I did drive out to the east end for STB. They must be all over Montreal.


----------



## isabellea

DilEmma said:


> Ah, I read it as you booked an UPCOMING trip. Now it sounds like you've already done it.
> 
> On a side note, I sometimes get 'Jean Coutu envy'. They seem to have great AM offers. Especially during the STB and MM promos. It's not super far, but I did drive out to the east end for STB. They must be all over Montreal.



Late May we went to Ottawa but it was a Saturday and there wasn't many coupons since it was a weekend. This morning I reserved some tickets for the free show Kontinuum for August 9th, a Wednesday so I would be able to get better AM promotions at Rexall. We like Ottawa so we might go before then but I don't have any trip there planned other than 8/9. 

I have a Jean Coutu 5 minutes from my house (two in fact) but I rarely see good offers for Jean Coutu... I have to say that until a few weeks ago I was a Shopper customer and rarely went to Jean Coutu and I wasn't looking at their promotions very closely. In fact, I only remember one very good promotion on cosmetics last summer and I'm waiting for it to come back to go buy a lot of Clarins sunscreen.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, the duck has it BAADDD ... our D-I-L graduated today, received her Masters in Public Health, so i was unable to anything other than open my e-mail this am. BUT i did and saw the e-mail from Rexall that others have mentioned and all i wanted to do was find time to nip down here and read the fine print and then SHARE IT! *

*SO to confirm for others, it's valid ONLY Monday - Thursdays until June 29th. Load and then use 1 offer and earn 50 AM. You won't get the extra @ottawamom because it says it's not valid during Fri-Sun offers.*

*I'll need to come back here and study the flyer, see what others have done and then get ready to shop because my weekly offer?? Spend $80.00 get 100 AM I Never spend that much at Rexall or wait it out till next week  and hope that offer is better. OR that we get a decent weekly coupon *

*Have a great weekend and happy Father's Day @mort1331 *


----------



## elaine amj

DilEmma said:


> I count 200 Air Miles plus $5 off right there:
> 50 AM WUS $30 receipt coupon
> 40 AM WUS $25 - use every day card
> 60 AM WUS $30 - my Load & Go
> 50 AM for loading and using a Load & Go
> $5 off $25 survey coupon
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what the chances are of a regular Monday email coupon offer to stack on top of this?!? Though I'm quite happy without it.



Now that could tempt me back to Rexall!! Any suggestions on the best day to go? Looks like a weekday is better than the weekend? But I should swing in in the weekend to buy sometime small for the receipt coupon?


----------



## bgula

Not sure why, but only 100 of the 400 AM from the Soar into More promotion were posted to my account.  Anyone else get a partial post?  Guess I'll be on the phone to Amex.


----------



## 1926Moon

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else try this offer yet?



Me!  I took advantage of it today, I got a load and go offer as well as the weekend offer, will be waiting to see if the additional 50 miles shows up


----------



## DilEmma

elaine amj said:


> Now that could tempt me back to Rexall!! Any suggestions on the best day to go? Looks like a weekday is better than the weekend? But I should swing in in the weekend to buy sometime small for the receipt coupon?


The receipt coupon, the Load & Go spend threshold and the new load and use a Load & Go are only useable Monday to Thursday. So yes, a weekday is better. 

And yes, you can only get the receipt coupon on a Friday to Sunday purchase where you do not meet the weekend spend threshold bonus offer. That's why I only make a small purchase on the weekend and save up for weekday shops.

Though, Donald my Hero (I think) has previously confirmed that those $5 off $25 survey coupons are not stackable in some stores/areas.


----------



## ottawamom

So my AM posted from yesterday's trial purchase at Rexall. Only 2 AM posted. The bonus 50 did not show up. I did read the terms and conditions but it eluded to "weekend offers". I used a load and go offer that was good until June 29 (not specific to a weekend use) so I thought it might go through. I needed to make a small purchase to get my spend $30 get 50AM coupon anyway so it was a good opportunity to test how this offer works. For reference the Load and Go item was the only item purchased so that I could test the theory.

Safe to say use the "Use a load and go" during the Monday-Thursday timeframe. (if the 50AM show up later today as a delayed posting I will let everyone know)


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Not sure why, but only 100 of the 400 AM from the Soar into More promotion were posted to my account.  Anyone else get a partial post?  Guess I'll be on the phone to Amex.


Someone earlier posted that theirs had gone through.  I have yet to see anything for mine.  I made a $199 purchase on June 2nd and a $1.59 purchase on June  5th.  I was thinking nothing would post till the event is over (July 31st) so it will be interesting to see what happens.  Keep us informed if you get more information please.


----------



## tinkerone

Limited-time offer: 
Get 50 Bonus Miles just for loading and using a Rexall offer from 
the AIR MILES® App or from loadandgo.airmiles.ca. Offer valid June 16 to 29, 2017.*

** Excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday to Sunday*.

I still don't understand exactly what this means.  I'm reading it that_ I can_ use the offer Friday to Sunday as long as I don't use it for a loadandgo offer for specific _for those days_?   I can use it for an offer that is week long even if I make the purchase on those days??

Sorry, I just need clarification written for a seven year old.....lol. 
TIA everyone.


----------



## isabellea

Does anyone know if we can have bonus AM more than once when booking thru Travel Hub? Let say I book one night for 130$ at hotel 1 and then another hotel for 3 nights for 140$/night, will I get the bonus 250 AM for my first stay and the bonus 500 AM for my second one?


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Limited-time offer:
> Get 50 Bonus Miles just for loading and using a Rexall offer from
> the AIR MILES® App or from loadandgo.airmiles.ca. Offer valid June 16 to 29, 2017.*
> 
> ** Excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday to Sunday*.
> 
> I still don't understand exactly what this means.  I'm reading it that_ I can_ use the offer Friday to Sunday as long as I don't use it for a loadandgo offer for specific _for those days_?   I can use it for an offer that is week long even if I make the purchase on those days??
> 
> Sorry, I just need clarification written for a seven year old.....lol.
> TIA everyone.



Which is why I tried it. I had a load and go for some facial sponges ($3.99). I got the AM from the Load and Go but I haven't seen the bonus 50AM in my account yet. I don't know if this is because I purchased something on Friday or if the AM are a delayed posting. We won't know until someone else tries on Monday and report back how theirs posted. If you haven't yet purchased anything I would suggest waiting until Monday at least before trying it. I plan to wait until someone else reports their experience before I try again.  All my other loaded offers are more expensive.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Which is why I tried it. I had a load and go for some facial sponges ($3.99). I got the AM from the Load and Go but I haven't seen the bonus 50AM in my account yet. I don't know if this is because I purchased something on Friday or if the AM are a delayed posting. We won't know until someone else tries on Monday and report back how theirs posted. If you haven't yet purchased anything I would suggest waiting until Monday at least before trying it. I plan to wait until someone else reports their experience before I try again.  All my other loaded offers are more expensive.


Yeah, it does sound like you can use any Load & Go that is not dated specifically with the weekend dates and use it on the weekend. It was certainly worth a try. 

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the 50 Air Miles don't post right away with the other offers. Ottawamom, was your L&G coupon for 2 AM on those facial sponges?


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Does anyone know if we can have bonus AM more than once when booking thru Travel Hub? Let say I book one night for 130$ at hotel 1 and then another hotel for 3 nights for 140$/night, will I get the bonus 250 AM for my first stay and the bonus 500 AM for my second one?


*I don't see why you wouldn't. Those reservations will be treated as 2 separate events. That's my *assumption* but you know what that can lead to *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> So my AM posted from yesterday's trial purchase at Rexall. Only 2 AM posted. The bonus 50 did not show up. I did read the terms and conditions but it eluded to "weekend offers". I used a load and go offer that was good until June 29 (not specific to a weekend use) so I thought it might go through. I needed to make a small purchase to get my spend $30 get 50AM coupon anyway so it was a good opportunity to test how this offer works. For reference the Load and Go item was the only item purchased so that I could test the theory.
> 
> Safe to say use the "Use a load and go" during the Monday-Thursday timeframe. (if the 50AM show up later today as a delayed posting I will let everyone know)





tinkerone said:


> Limited-time offer:
> Get 50 Bonus Miles just for loading and using a Rexall offer from
> the AIR MILES® App or from loadandgo.airmiles.ca. Offer valid June 16 to 29, 2017.*
> 
> ** Excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday to Sunday*.
> 
> I still don't understand exactly what this means.  I'm reading it that_ I can_ use the offer Friday to Sunday as long as I don't use it for a loadandgo offer for specific _for those days_?   I can use it for an offer that is week long even if I make the purchase on those days??
> 
> Sorry, I just need clarification written for a seven year old.....lol.
> TIA everyone.





DilEmma said:


> Yeah, it does sound like you can use any Load & Go that is not dated specifically with the weekend dates and use it on the weekend. It was certainly worth a try.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the 50 Air Miles don't post right away with the other offers. Ottawamom, was your L&G coupon for 2 AM on those facial sponges?


*OK let's try this again -- stupid thing keeps posting WITHOUT my typing!*

*I don't recall ever seeing any  targeted loadngo offers that are valid on the weekend ONLY. However, that being said, the weekend offers that are good for everyone DO show up within my loadngo offers. SO using this somewhat round about logic, I'm not convinced the bonus 50 won't work if I was to buy something during the weekend.*

*Once again the fine print is not very clear so I'm going to wait until Monday to do my offer for "buy one hair item get 2 AM" and pick up the cheapest pack of elastics for my daughter's stocking! *

*Side note, we went to Rexall today to pick up our Father's Day cards so we could use up the gift card from last weekend's offer with the hope that i would see the spend $30.00 get 50 AM coupon to stack with more next week and i didn't get one! I got the $5.00 off if you spend more than $25.00. The fine print on that says it can't be applied to tax which explains why my store applies PRE-TAX!*


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Limited-time offer:
> Get 50 Bonus Miles just for loading and using a Rexall offer from
> the AIR MILES® App or from loadandgo.airmiles.ca. Offer valid June 16 to 29, 2017.*
> 
> ** Excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday to Sunday*.
> 
> I still don't understand exactly what this means.  I'm reading it that_ I can_ use the offer Friday to Sunday as long as I don't use it for a loadandgo offer for specific _for those days_?   I can use it for an offer that is week long even if I make the purchase on those days??
> 
> Sorry, I just need clarification written for a seven year old.....lol.
> TIA everyone.


My Load n Go is only valid from Monday to Thursday. You need to load a load n go coupon then use it to get the bonus 50AM. Since load n go coupon is not valid over the weekend, you don't get the 50AM. Load n Go coupons have always been valid from Mondays to Thursdays. Hope this helps!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> My Load n Go is only valid from Monday to Thursday. You need to load a load n go coupon then use it to get the bonus 50AM. Since load n go coupon is not valid over the weekend, you don't get the 50AM. Load n Go coupons have always been valid from Mondays to Thursdays. Hope this helps!


*this was me confusing the issue --- sorry *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, the duck has it BAADDD ... our D-I-L graduated today, received her Masters in Public Health,*



CONGRATULATIONS!  Now... happy shopping.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> My Load n Go is only valid from Monday to Thursday. You need to load a load n go coupon then use it to get the bonus 50AM. Since load n go coupon is not valid over the weekend, you don't get the 50AM. Load n Go coupons have always been valid from Mondays to Thursdays. Hope this helps!


Heres one of mine and it certainly is valid longer than Monday to Thursday so I think I'm confused.....again .

10 Bonus Miles
When you buy any 1 Rexall Brand Extra Strength Acetaminophen Tablets or Caplets 100's
Valid: Jun 16 - Jun 29
Loaded

ETA- All my load and go's are valid for those dates.  I just checked them all.


----------



## tinkerone

Has anyone here mentioned Reebee yet?  I just discovered it last week and really like it.  It lists all the stores that have Airmiles offers with the items and their bonus AMs as well as the cost or percentage off for these items.  
Great site and if you haven't already, check it out.


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here mentioned Reebee yet?  I just discovered it last week and really like it.  It lists all the stores that have Airmiles offers with the items and their bonus AMs as well as the cost or percentage off for these items.
> Great site and if you haven't already, check it out.



I love Reebee! I use it all the time when I do price-match at Walmart for the core of my grocery shopping.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Heres one of mine and it certainly is valid longer than Monday to Thursday so I think I'm confused.....again .
> 
> 10 Bonus Miles
> When you buy any 1 Rexall Brand Extra Strength Acetaminophen Tablets or Caplets 100's
> Valid: Jun 16 - Jun 29
> Loaded
> 
> ETA- All my load and go's are valid for those dates.  I just checked them all.


This is strange. I never have any Load n Go valid over the weekend. Better call when the 50AM does not get posted. Keep your receipts and screen shot the Load n Go coupons you used just in case. Pixie dust!


----------



## mort1331

Thanks Jaq,
And a Happy Fathers day to all out there.
Stay dry


----------



## elaine amj

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here mentioned Reebee yet?  I just discovered it last week and really like it.  It lists all the stores that have Airmiles offers with the items and their bonus AMs as well as the cost or percentage off for these items.
> Great site and if you haven't already, check it out.



Reebee is da bomb


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Yeah, it does sound like you can use any Load & Go that is not dated specifically with the weekend dates and use it on the weekend. It was certainly worth a try.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the 50 Air Miles don't post right away with the other offers. Ottawamom, was your L&G coupon for 2 AM on those facial sponges?



Yes it was the cotton face wipes (to use with nail polish remover or face cleanser) I specifically got the 80 pkg that appeared in the load and go picture. I got the 2AM so I guess I picked the right ones. I'll try the offer again on its own with another load and go offer (only one will generate the 50AM) and see what happens.


----------



## ottawamom

elaine amj said:


> Reebee is da bomb



Finally an app I can download to my Blackberry!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Heres one of mine and it certainly is valid longer than Monday to Thursday so I think I'm confused.....again .
> 
> 10 Bonus Miles
> When you buy any 1 Rexall Brand Extra Strength Acetaminophen Tablets or Caplets 100's
> Valid: Jun 16 - Jun 29
> Loaded
> 
> ETA- All my load and go's are valid for those dates.  I just checked them all.





AngelDisney said:


> This is strange. I never have any Load n Go valid over the weekend. Better call when the 50AM does not get posted. Keep your receipts and screen shot the Load n Go coupons you used just in case. Pixie dust!


*OK, one more time here ...*

*There are never any load n go offers that are valid ONLY on the weekend --- they are good for the entire 2 week period. I used one last weekend in fact.*

*The only offers that are weekend events are those that are printed in the flyer.*

*The confusion is with the wording "excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday" do they mean you can't use your coupon on the weekend? I think we need to wait until one of us shops on Monday to see if they should have the coupon say it's only valid Monday - Thursday.*


----------



## kyrkea333

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> This is the inside of my booklet
> Sorry I am terrible at scanning this stuff. It cut off Shell / Timber Mart /Jean Coutu/ airmilesshop.ca.


I was so glad to find your post! 
We've discovered Rona didn't give us our 6x Airmiles on our purchase of over $2300 on May 2nd. Our computer also got fried by a transformer explosion outside our house, so I can't find the original coupon that came to us from Rona via e-mail. You wouldn't happen to know what the code for the Rona 6x offer is?
Thanks for your post!!!


----------



## momtoARQ

I have been following this thread for a little while and have tried to collect as many airmiles as I can. I follow the #1 rule of only buying what I would normally buy. I just checked my airmiles account and in the last month, I've collected 2484 miles. And that doesn't include the May Mega Miles that are coming my way. I think I've done pretty well!  Thank you so much for all the tips and updates!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kyrkea333 said:


> I was so glad to find your post!
> We've discovered Rona didn't give us our 6x Airmiles on our purchase of over $2300 on May 2nd. Our computer also got fried by a transformer explosion outside our house, so I can't find the original coupon that came to us from Rona via e-mail. You wouldn't happen to know what the code for the Rona 6x offer is?
> Thanks for your post!!!


*I always keep lots of the coupon booklets sitting around for the inevitable slip-ups*

*The code for the Rona 6X offer was 2346. The fine print on that specific coupon reads as follows:*


*The first mile will be awarded upon the valid use of the coupon and the difference between that  Mile and the offer will be deposited in the Collector Account within 60 days of the end of the promotion.*

*SO you can't follow up on the missing bonus miles until July 30th.*


----------



## kerreyn

isabellea said:


> Does anyone know if we can have bonus AM more than once when booking thru Travel Hub? Let say I book one night for 130$ at hotel 1 and then another hotel for 3 nights for 140$/night, will I get the bonus 250 AM for my first stay and the bonus 500 AM for my second one?




When I used it, it only allowed the bonus offer once. I ended up booking our US stays using my airmiles, and each of my daughters airmiles so we all got a bonus. 

It's entirely possible I messed something up though, so I'd suggest booking the 3 night stay first so you get the higher bonus, then book the 1 night stay. If you don't get the bonus on the 1 night, then at least you're not out too much.


----------



## isabellea

kerreyn said:


> When I used it, it only allowed the bonus offer once. I ended up booking our US stays using my airmiles, and each of my daughters airmiles so we all got a bonus.
> 
> It's entirely possible I messed something up though, so I'd suggest booking the 3 night stay first so you get the higher bonus, then book the 1 night stay. If you don't get the bonus on the 1 night, then at least you're not out too much.



That is what I was afraid of. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I always keep lots of the coupon booklets sitting around for the inevitable slip-ups*
> 
> *The code for the Rona 6X offer was 2346. The fine print on that specific coupon reads as follows:*
> 
> 
> *The first mile will be awarded upon the valid use of the coupon and the difference between that  Mile and the offer will be deposited in the Collector Account within 60 days of the end of the promotion.*
> 
> *SO you can't follow up on the missing bonus miles until July 30th.*



Thanks Jacqueline
Hugs Mel


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> Finally an app I can download to my Blackberry!



Yep - makes me happy too!! Can't wait to upgrade to the newer BB phone with Android apps!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I've been really sucking at getting am lately. Missed last Blue Friday as we were camping and didn't have time to run there between packing the trailer. 

I really wish we had a big Rexall. Those offers are awesome!We have a small Rexall pharmacy but just has medicine and stuff so no way to max out on all the bonus and load and go offers there. Maybe once a month or two.

Life's been busy with kids activities almost every evening and work stuff. But things are dying down so I hope to start pouring over the deals weekly and making more of an effort to rack them up!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, one more time here ...*
> 
> *There are never any load n go offers that are valid ONLY on the weekend --- they are good for the entire 2 week period. I used one last weekend in fact.*
> 
> *The only offers that are weekend events are those that are printed in the flyer.*
> 
> *The confusion is with the wording "excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday" do they mean you can't use your coupon on the weekend? I think we need to wait until one of us shops on Monday to see if they should have the coupon say it's only valid Monday - Thursday.*



I have a Monday-Thursday loaded into my Load and Go right now. (Waiting till Monday to use it.) I think I am going to do my normal (Stacking coupons) shop with only the Mon-Thurs loaded. Then depending on how that posts I will go in and pick up on of the other Load and Go items. That 50 Bonus will have to work with one of those combinations.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I have a Monday-Thursday loaded into my Load and Go right now. (Waiting till Monday to use it.) I think I am going to do my normal (Stacking coupons) shop with only the Mon-Thurs loaded. Then depending on how that posts I will go in and pick up on of the other Load and Go items. That 50 Bonus will have to work with one of those combinations.


*I'll be waiting anxiously for your report and hope that it is an offer that shows on your receipt since my weekly offer is Spend $80.00 get 100 AM and even though i actually do need a fair number of things, i do NOT need $80 worth  One of my load n go offers is for a fairly cheap item but the rest i doubt i'll use. I can wait till Tuesday to do laundry *

*Here's hoping your report is positive!*
*



*


----------



## dancin Disney style

This is a little off topic but involves the LCBO which is AM.  We are heading to Mt. Tremblant , QC is a couple of weeks and from what I gather it's a little isolated and we will need to bring supplies with us.  So my question is.....is wine and beer cheaper in QC or similar to ON?  If it's similar then I will buy here before we leave and get the AM but if it's cheaper in QC I will buy there. 

For reference I like Barefoot wine and it's $9.95 at the LCBO.


----------



## AngelDisney

My Load n Go for the 50 bonus miles is spending $60 for 100 AM. I am stacking that with the $25 get 40AM card and $5 off survey coupon. I will be visiting the Rexall on Bloor Street. Hope they still have 30% off on H2O+ products. I don't think I can stock any more mouth wash, shampoo, conditioner or soap.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> This is a little off topic but involves the LCBO which is AM.  We are heading to Mt. Tremblant , QC is a couple of weeks and from what I gather it's a little isolated and we will need to bring supplies with us.  So my question is.....is wine and beer cheaper in QC or similar to ON?  If it's similar then I will buy here before we leave and get the AM but if it's cheaper in QC I will buy there.
> 
> For reference I like Barefoot wine and it's $9.95 at the LCBO.



My son frequents Mt. Tremblant. I always tell him to buy stuff here make some meals ahead (Ottawa) and take it up with him but he insists it's just as easy to shop there. I find the beer cheaper in Quebec than here and you can get it at a corner store. Depends on how much stuff you can fit into your vehicle. Just checked the SAQ (LCBO Quebec) there are two in Mt. Tremblant and the wine price is the same as the LCBO


----------



## bababear_50

I may need to take a trip to Rona...............hopefully pick up some airmiles.......................
Someone stole one of my hanging garden baskets (Birthday gift from youngest son) and garden tools.......................
sometimes my belief in mankind is tested. 
I did go and get some new flowers today and I have zip tied and wired them onto the basket brackets.
Please leave my flowers alone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I think I need to install motion sensor lights too.
Happy fathers day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I may need to take a trip to Rona...............hopefully pick up some airmiles.......................
> Someone stole one of my hanging garden baskets (Birthday gift from youngest son) and garden tools.......................
> sometimes my belief in mankind is tested.
> I did go and get some new flowers today and I have zip tied and wired them onto the basket brackets.
> Please leave my flowers alone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I think I need to install motion sensor lights too.
> Happy fathers day!
> Hugs Mel


Sorry about your hanging basket! Karma karma!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> My son frequents Mt. Tremblant. I always tell him to buy stuff here make some meals ahead (Ottawa) and take it up with him but he insists it's just as easy to shop there. I find the beer cheaper in Quebec than here and you can get it at a corner store. Depends on how much stuff you can fit into your vehicle. Just checked the SAQ (LCBO Quebec) there are two in Mt. Tremblant and the wine price is the same as the LCBO


We are going with a team and I have chatted about meals with friends.  They are totally uninterested in even bringing one prepared meal.  My suite has a full kitchen and I suggested that we plan one night in and cook in.  No way, no how.  I will still bring something  that I can cook at home and bring frozen to have on hand. Will also have a cooler loaded with fruit, veg and cold cuts.  Space in the car is a bit of an issue because we have a lot of stuff to bring in relation to the competition.  Then on top of that we are bringing an extra person with us.  We are currently trying to figure that out but bringing some wine or a case of beer wouldn't make much difference. 

It's been a few years since I've been to an SAQ.  Do they also have things like hard cider and coolers or is that with the beer?


----------



## ottawamom

Beer/wine you can get at a corner store, the coolers you may be able to also. There's a Metro in Mt Tremblant and an IGA if you need anything else and they carry wine and beer. Google them to be sure re the who carries what brand etc.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Not sure why, but only 100 of the 400 AM from the Soar into More promotion were posted to my account.  Anyone else get a partial post?  Guess I'll be on the phone to Amex.





tinkerone said:


> Someone earlier posted that theirs had gone through.  I have yet to see anything for mine.  I made a $199 purchase on June 2nd and a $1.59 purchase on June  5th.  I was thinking nothing would post till the event is over (July 31st) so it will be interesting to see what happens.  Keep us informed if you get more information please.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I just received a flyer in the mail from American Express with details about a new program they have started called "American Express Soar into More" I haven't read it in detail but did take advantage of the easy 100 AM for simply supplying my e-mail.  *** you need to use the name, card number and e-mail address of the primary  AMEX cardholder for this to work!*** Not sure if it will work for anyone else but give it a try!*
> (It says there's a limit of 35,000 offers)
> * Airmiles Soar into More bonus 100 AM*
> 
> 
> ***** This is for AMEX cardholders *****



*I just had my 100 miles for the Soar into More post this morning so i thought i would do some digging thru my email and then this thread to track it down. As you can see by my post above from eons ago the 100 was simply for opting into the programme. The current part of this promotion that will give us the 400 if we spend $200.00 in gas stations only just started June 1st and runs till July 31st.*

*SO those of us who are just seeing the 100 post --- that's our sign-up bonus *


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> We are going with a team and I have chatted about meals with friends.  They are totally uninterested in even bringing one prepared meal.  My suite has a full kitchen and I suggested that we plan one night in and cook in.  No way, no how.  I will still bring something  that I can cook at home and bring frozen to have on hand. Will also have a cooler loaded with fruit, veg and cold cuts.  Space in the car is a bit of an issue because we have a lot of stuff to bring in relation to the competition.  Then on top of that we are bringing an extra person with us.  We are currently trying to figure that out but bringing some wine or a case of beer wouldn't make much difference.
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been to an SAQ.  Do they also have things like hard cider and coolers or is that with the beer?



Domestic beers and coolers made with beer can be found at corner stores (depanneurs) and at the grocery store. The grocery store can also sell a limited selection of wines. SAQ is where you will find imported beers, wine and hard liquor. Coolers made with vodka (e.g. Smirnoff Ice) will be found at the SAQ. They have a website with pricing (tx is included in price at SAQ) and availability in specific locations.

Tremblant is nice but pricey! It's a resort and they charge an additional tx of 3% on everything. Try to make your purchases before entering the resort if possible.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK Rexall shoppers, start your shopping carts! I haven't got the e-mail for this week so i went hunting and found it myself -- i took the URL from last week's coupon and changed the 12 to a 19 SO if you're ever missing the coupon .. just take any URL and change to Monday's date!*
*Spend $40.00 get 95 AM Valid June 19th - 22nd*

*I'll be waiting to see if anyone gets the 50 miles for using a loadngo offer today. I'm going to do some flyer studying and decide my plan of attack *

*2 sales of $40.00 will net me 190 AM BUT 1 sale of $80.00 will net me the 95 AM + 100 AM from my LoadnGo and an extra 5 AM is 5 AM, right!*

*For anyone who wants it, here's the new coupon for $5.00 off*
*Spend $25.00 get $5.00 off Valid until July 11th*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thanks @ottawamom  and @isabellea    I'm excited about this trip because we always have a good time with the friends we have made in this group.  We started organized for this back in October.  I booked accommodation back then and got a 2 br suite for only $150/night everyone else booked much later and, at the same hotel, got single rooms for over $200/night.  I suspect that our suite will be the hub.

I could have booked this hotel through the AM Hub but it was $299/night.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK Rexall shoppers, start your shopping carts! I haven't got the e-mail for this week so i went hunting and found it myself -- i took the URL from last week's coupon and changed the 12 to a 19 SO if you're ever missing the coupon .. just take any URL and change to Monday's date!*
> *Spend $40.00 get 95 AM Valid June 19th - 22nd*
> 
> *I'll be waiting to see if anyone gets the 50 miles for using a loadngo offer today. I'm going to do some flyer studying and decide my plan of attack *
> 
> *2 sales of $40.00 will net me 190 AM BUT 1 sale of $80.00 will net me the 95 AM + 100 AM from my LoadnGo and an extra 5 AM is 5 AM, right!*
> 
> *For anyone who wants it, here's the new coupon for $5.00 off*
> *Spend $25.00 get $5.00 off Valid until July 11th*



I'm going to try today to use the load 'n go and today's coupon.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just had my 100 miles for the Soar into More post this morning so i thought i would do some digging thru my email and then this thread to track it down. As you can see by my post above from eons ago the 100 was simply for opting into the programme. The current part of this promotion that will give us the 400 if we spend $200.00 in gas stations only just started June 1st and runs till July 31st.*
> 
> *SO those of us who are just seeing the 100 post --- that's our sign-up bonus *


I got 100 points, but it seems that that is just my regular monthly posting.  
17 Jun 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ELIGIBLE EVERYDAY PURCHASES +4
17 Jun 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    AMERICAN EXPRESS PLATINUM +95
17 Jun 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    1 REWARD MILE PER $10 +1

I remember signing up for the Soar into Summer, so fingers crossed that those 100 points will post later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> I got 100 points, but it seems that that is just my regular monthly posting.
> 17 Jun 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELIGIBLE EVERYDAY PURCHASES +4
> 17 Jun 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMERICAN EXPRESS PLATINUM +95
> 17 Jun 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 REWARD MILE PER $10 +1
> 
> I remember signing up for the Soar into Summer, so fingers crossed that those 100 points will post later.


*This is how ours posted -- let's hope that yours show up soon!*
**


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just had my 100 miles for the Soar into More post this morning so i thought i would do some digging thru my email and then this thread to track it down. As you can see by my post above from eons ago the 100 was simply for opting into the programme. The current part of this promotion that will give us the 400 if we spend $200.00 in gas stations only just started June 1st and runs till July 31st.*
> 
> *SO those of us who are just seeing the 100 post --- that's our sign-up bonus *



I don't remember anything about the program saying that you got 100 AM just to sign up for it, although that would be great.  I am, however, still waiting for 100 AM from Amex from April 7 for opting in for marketing emails.  That is supposed to be posted by the end of July.  I don't think that's what this is as it IS listed as Soar into More.
I didn't get a chance to call Amex this weekend, so I can't confirm about what the 100 AM actually is.  Not sure if I should waste me time now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Someone stole one of my hanging garden baskets (Birthday gift from youngest son) and garden tools.......................
> sometimes my belief in mankind is tested.



I'm sorry that happened to you.  Sigh...we have lots of that too where we live. 

I did hit the highway and took the 40 minute drive to get to a Rexall to check it out.  I did get 125 miles for around $83.00 worth of stuff.  I would only do the drive there again if it were a really good AM sale.  I could see if it were closer to me, I would shop there more often.  Guess I will just have to wait to get to Rexall when we go visit the daughter or head to the big city ( Edmonton ).

Also score 226 AM for 120.00 at Safeway this weekend.  I was going to go do another shop with the coupon, but we were busy the rest of the weekend.  Oh well...I did get one good shop there.


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did any of you do your Staples purchases on-line? My miles haven't posted yet and I'm a tad worried they won't --- I spent $178 and only had 3 miles post. I'm trying to track down 325 bonus miles they owe me from the LAST promotion for earning 25X when shopping on-line. Staples is terrible at posting correctly!*
> **** i just took the time to fill out a missing miles form and got this message*
> View attachment 244331
> URGH .....had to write an essay answer  and now got a message that says they'll review it within 7 - 10 days



Pretty late to the conversation here, but I didn't see anyone else confirm an online purchase.

I did make an $80 MM purchase at staples.ca, and had 18 bonus miles post on June 13.  Which sounds right: 18 bonus miles + 2 base miles = 10x 2 base miles.

I hope you got your Staples miles sorted out!


----------



## mab2012

dancin Disney style said:


> This is a little off topic but involves the LCBO which is AM.  We are heading to Mt. Tremblant , QC is a couple of weeks and from what I gather it's a little isolated and we will need to bring supplies with us.  So my question is.....is wine and beer cheaper in QC or similar to ON?  If it's similar then I will buy here before we leave and get the AM but if it's cheaper in QC I will buy there.
> 
> For reference I like Barefoot wine and it's $9.95 at the LCBO.



You're probably better off to just buy at the LCBO before you leave, but if you do decide to wait and go to SAQ, keep an eye on the store hours.  On our last trip to Tremblant (last January) I remember being surprised that the location at the base of the mountain closed really early, like 5 or 6 pm on a Friday night.  The convenience store carries some wine, but the selection is very limited.

I wouldn't call Mont Tremblant isolated, but I guess it depends on what you're used to.    There are grocery stores, restaurants, and other services in St. Jovite, 10-15 minutes away.  If you prefer to stay on the mountain though, there's only the one small convenience store, and like everything else in Mt. Tremblant, it's overpriced.  We do pack groceries ourselves, but if you forget something or just run out of time or space, you won't have to go that far to find what you need.

Have a great trip!


----------



## ottawamom

My new plan of attack for Rexall (changed it sooo many times this weekend). I'm going to use my Load and Go (spend $50 get 100AM) and the email of (spend $40 get 95AM). Hopefully the Bonus 50AM will show up tomorrow. Tues I will use my (spend $30 get 50AM)cash register receipt coupon and the coupon that was in the flyer (spend $25 get 25AM) and a loaded item on my DH card.

I don't want to stack more than two items in case that may prevent me from getting the Bonus 50AM


----------



## DilEmma

*loaded Load & Go - my results
*
I just returned from Rexall and tested out the 'load and use your Load & Go offer and get 50 Air Miles'.
My usual everything stacked okay. I got 276 Air Miles plus $5 off for my $42.08 shop. But that Air Miles total does NOT include the 50 Air Miles for using a loaded offer. I used my loaded Spend $30 Get 60 Load & Go.

There are an extra 'coupon redeemed' number on my receipt though, so perhaps that is for the 50 Air Miles.

Edit to Add:
Oh, and the cashier automatically scanned a Spend $25 Get 25 Air Miles coupon that she had at the till. I'm not sure where that one came from.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Rexall.  I spent 51.59 and received 132 AM.  As far as the Load and Go goes, I show 110 for that.  I will assume that is the spend $50 get 100 and the Buy a Rexall Vitamin get 10 so it does not look like the 50 AM for using the load and go posted.  Be interesting to see how everyone else did with  this.


----------



## ottawamom

Back from Rexall, try at the Bonus #2. Used my spend $50 get 100AM and a couple of others. Still no Bonus 50AM for using the Load and Go Offer.  Callled AM (45 min on the phone) to find out they are having technical issues with the way the offer is working. I gave her all the specifics of my Friday shop (she manually added the 50AM) and sent off a report to their technical department for follow up. I think they really want people to use the App but I told them I can't use the App I use the website.

According to the CS rep I spoke with the 50AM should show up on the receipt but of course they can take 120 days to post. Yada, yada, yada...

If anyone else has success please post and let others know.

Dilemma I didn't have any extra coupon redeemed that I couldn't account for on my receipt.

This is going to be another AM nightmare.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't even bother with Sobeys/Air Miles this weekend for groceries. I earned the same amount of PC Plus points and I didn't have to buy a bunch of product that I don't really need right now.  AND, I was able to cash in $80 worth of points to go into our trip savings account


----------



## ottawamom

Dilemma, i did have an extra coupon code on my receipt from Friday GWP Coupon Award (2017061903). What did yours say?


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Dilemma, i did have an extra coupon code on my receipt from Friday GWP Coupon Award (2017061903). What did yours say?


Yep, that's the same one I have on my receipt, but it says coupon 'redeemed' (not 'award').

I also have GWP Coupon Redeemed (2017062601) but I thought that one is for the $5 survey coupon. I don't have an old receipt for comparison.

Edit to add:
I just pulled out my receipt for my tissue box this weekend. It shows GWP Coupon Award (2017061903) so that is the code to add the Spend $30 Get 50 Air Miles coupon on the bottom of the receipt that we love so much.

So, I think it's logical to surmise that GWP Coupon Redeemed (2017061903) is me redeeming the receipt coupon. Though it has it's own line on my receipt SP$30 G50 AM OTT 41700004713.

Sigh. Can anyone confirm that 2017062601 is for the survey $5 off coupon by chance?


----------



## tinkerone

I just went to print out the load and go offer for the 50 AM when you use a load and go but its gone.  Is  that usual?  I  thought it would still show but maybe once used it disappears?  I would love to have proof of this offer but looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## DilEmma

tinkerone said:


> I just went to print out the load and go offer for the 50 AM when you use a load and go but its gone.  Is  that usual?  I  thought it would still show but maybe once used it disappears?  I would love to have proof of this offer but looks like I'm out of luck.


Hmm, mine is gone as well. I just tried following it from the embedded email link we got this morning. No luck there either.


----------



## tinkerone

I just called Air Miles and they suggested I go back to Rexall with the offer.  Since its no longer there I can't.  Angela (from Air Miles) put me on hold and came back with the response that her supervisor said either the offer had expired (it hadn't) or it was given in error and that's why its gone.  She told me that she could give me 25 AM for good will but that was all and even at that she would get questioned by her supervisor as to why she gave so many.  Lol.  I am retired from BMO and we would hand out a 100 at a time for good will and would never be questioned.  I took the 25 because its better than 0.  
Just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## damo

My bonus 50 for the load 'n go did not post either.  Got my load 'n go, the email coupon and the shop everyday coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

They are having technical difficulties with the offer that may be why it's pulled now. I would call and insist on the 50AM. They put the offer out there, they need to make good on it.

PM me and I can send you a copy of my email which shows the details and the terms and conditions. 

All I ever had was the email and the terms and conditions, not a separate offer in the load and go section. I thought all we had to do was load "an" offer, use it, and the 50AM would come through automatically.

AM was willing to give me 50AM as a goodwill gesture at 2:00pm today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*****screwed this post up royally =I *think* i fixed it, give me a shout if anything looks fishier than normal *
*I'm going to put everything i have in print on this Rexall offer here so we can all refer to it!*
* 1) first e-mail i received on Friday June 16th at 11:16 *
**
*The fine print from this offer reads as follows*
**Bonus Miles Offer ends June 29, 2017 and excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday. Limit one (1) offer per Collector Number. Offer is exclusive to the addressee of this email and is non-transferable. Offer valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in the provinces of Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories, subject to certain exclusions. All AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude prescription purchases in Ontario and British Columbia, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Northwest Territories locations. AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. AIR MILES collected on prescriptions are subject to Federal, Provincial and Territorial legislation and policies and any applicable drug plan requirements, including PharmaCare policies.*

*Here's a link if you want to be able to show someone the above information*
*Offer's fine print*

*2) second email  I received this morning at 9:56 am *
**
*Link to this email as a webpage (other one doesn't have a link!)*
*Email outlining offer*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *****screwed this post up royally =I *think* i fixed it, give me a shout if anything looks fishier than normal *
> *I'm going to put everything i have in print on this Rexall offer here so we can all refer to it!*
> * 1) first e-mail i received on Friday June 16th at 11:16 *
> *View attachment 245862*
> *The fine print from this offer reads as follows*
> **Bonus Miles Offer ends June 29, 2017 and excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday. Limit one (1) offer per Collector Number. Offer is exclusive to the addressee of this email and is non-transferable. Offer valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in the provinces of Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories, subject to certain exclusions. All AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude prescription purchases in Ontario and British Columbia, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Northwest Territories locations. AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. AIR MILES collected on prescriptions are subject to Federal, Provincial and Territorial legislation and policies and any applicable drug plan requirements, including PharmaCare policies.*
> 
> *Here's a link if you want to be able to show someone the above information*
> *Offer's fine print*
> 
> *2) second email  I received this morning at 9:56 am *
> *View attachment 245873*
> *Link to this email as a webpage (other one doesn't have a link!)*
> *Email outlining offer*


Thank you for this.  I'm going to print it and take it to Rexall, see what happens.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *****screwed this post up royally =I *think* i fixed it, give me a shout if anything looks fishier than normal *
> *I'm going to put everything i have in print on this Rexall offer here so we can all refer to it!*
> * 1) first e-mail i received on Friday June 16th at 11:16 *
> *View attachment 245862*
> *The fine print from this offer reads as follows*
> **Bonus Miles Offer ends June 29, 2017 and excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday. Limit one (1) offer per Collector Number. Offer is exclusive to the addressee of this email and is non-transferable. Offer valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in the provinces of Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories, subject to certain exclusions. All AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude prescription purchases in Ontario and British Columbia, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Northwest Territories locations. AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. AIR MILES collected on prescriptions are subject to Federal, Provincial and Territorial legislation and policies and any applicable drug plan requirements, including PharmaCare policies.*
> 
> *Here's a link if you want to be able to show someone the above information*
> *Offer's fine print*
> 
> *2) second email  I received this morning at 9:56 am *
> *View attachment 245873*
> *Link to this email as a webpage (other one doesn't have a link!)*
> *Email outlining offer*


Wow! You're crazy organized. I'm impressed and feel quite inadequate ;o)


----------



## ottawamom

Good luck all. Thanks for pulling that stuff together Donald, I'm technically challenged when it comes to cutting and pasting (something I've got to work on).


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you for putting this all out there! I just did a Rexall run and (shockingly), the extra 50 AM didn't show. So, will be calling AM tomorrow to see if they will fix by phone and will report back! On the plus, even without that, still got 127 AM on things we really actually needed, and spent $47. Again, decent for me, will be even better with another 50 added!


----------



## damo

Air Miles points up and no load 'n go bonus is showing.  Everything else came through.


----------



## ottawamom

Call Airmiles armed with information from the previous page. Be prepared that they may tell you to take it up with Rexall.


----------



## Aladora

Quick Rexall trip yesterday. Spent $40.69, saved $7.05 and got 195am. (80 L&G, Sp$40G95, 2 base and 18 bonus)

I am trying to make a quick (3 night) trip to DL in August happen. We have APs that run out in September and I *really* want to try the new GotG ride. The goal is to get the flights and hotel for under $1500 for the 3 of us but getting off the island is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> This is a little off topic but involves the LCBO which is AM.  We are heading to Mt. Tremblant , QC is a couple of weeks and from what I gather it's a little isolated and we will need to bring supplies with us.  So my question is.....is wine and beer cheaper in QC or similar to ON?  If it's similar then I will buy here before we leave and get the AM but if it's cheaper in QC I will buy there.
> 
> For reference I like Barefoot wine and it's $9.95 at the LCBO.


*If you haven't made you mind up yet you might want to do that soon! The staff at LCBO are in a legal strike position ...effective Monday you might not be able to buy your wine and get AM. Just thought I'd remind you of this lil tid-bit *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you haven't made you mind up yet you might want to do that soon! The staff at LCBO are in a legal strike position ...effective Monday you might not be able to buy your wine and get AM. Just thought I'd remind you of this lil tid-bit *


I did know about that but thought nothing could happen before the 30th and that's the day we hit the road. 
Guess I will visit the LCBO this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was just going thru my treasure-trove of "thing-I-NEED-to-take-home" because i always fool myself into thinking i will actually do a scrapbook and i came across 3 of the Canadian Pins given out at EPCOT. Up for grabs to anyone who would like them!*

*2 English *
**
*1 French*
**

*BTW someone is selling them on E-Bay for between $8.50 and $19.95 US FUNDS *
*(with the wrong description of the pin BTW "One (1) collector pin as pictured. The pin was issued by Disney and is in approximately excellent condition. It comes complete with the Disney pin black rubber Mickey Mouse pin back. This pin was collected/traded with a Disney Cast Member while we visited either Disneyland California or Walt Disney World Florida. " -- they are/were only available in EPCOT and are standard celebration pins with NO pin backs!)*


----------



## tinkerone

Update on my 50 Bonus Rexall AM.  I went back today and took a copy of the offer.  They didn't really bat an eye, just took a quick look and keyed in 50 AM to my account.  They made it very easy.  Now I feel sort of bad that AM gave me 25 for the error.  Mind I said 'sort of', lol.  

Seriously, now that I'm home and reconciling everything, I wonder if that offer is meant to come later as a separate entry.  Does that ever happen?


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Update on my 50 Bonus Rexall AM.  I went back today and took a copy of the offer.  They didn't really bat an eye, just took a quick look and keyed in 50 AM to my account.  They made it very easy.  Now I feel sort of bad that AM gave me 25 for the error.  Mind I said 'sort of', lol.
> 
> Seriously, now that I'm home and reconciling everything, I wonder if that offer is meant to come later as a separate entry.  Does that ever happen?


Don't feel bad about it.  Think of how many times miles are not credited and you have to go through the process to get them.  It makes me very angry that you have to watch them like a hawk.  I've been a member since day one and don't feel valued at all.

Yes, sometimes bonuses come later.


----------



## kerreyn

Just did my Rexall run, spent $65.90, got 242 airmiles with my card, and spent $53.52 and got 183 airmiles with my daughter's card (she gets different L&G offers than I do).  On top of the L&G offers for each card, I was able to stack my get 100 when you spend $60 L&G and the get 95 when you spend $40 offers, and on my daughter's card it was get 60 when you spend $30 along with the get 95 when you spend $40. 

Pretty happy with both of those totals.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Don't feel bad about it.  Think of how many times miles are not credited and you have to go through the process to get them.  It makes me very angry that you have to watch them like a hawk.  I've been a member since day one and don't feel valued at all.
> 
> Yes, sometimes bonuses come later.



You should have seen me yesterday at Sobey's.  After going to two different Sobey's on Friday, a Safeway on Sunday and the Sobey's close to my office yesterday and STILL not able to get basic flyer airmiles items (TP, paper towels, Evian), I finally spoke up when the cashier asked if I found everything I was looking for.  

Not only did she sub products and manually give me the airmiles for the items, she also gave me the 100 airmiles for spending $100, which was only supposed to be on the weekend - which technically I did spend at the three stores in an attempt to get the products.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just going thru my treasure-trove of "thing-I-NEED-to-take-home" because i always fool myself into thinking i will actually do a scrapbook and i came across 3 of the Canadian Pins given out at EPCOT. Up for grabs to anyone who would like them!*
> 
> *2 English *


pm sent


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just going thru my treasure-trove of "thing-I-NEED-to-take-home" because i always fool myself into thinking i will actually do a scrapbook and i came across 3 of the Canadian Pins given out at EPCOT. Up for grabs to anyone who would like them!*
> 
> *2 English *
> *View attachment 246044*
> *1 French*
> *View attachment 246045*
> 
> *BTW someone is selling them on E-Bay for between $8.50 and $19.95 US FUNDS *
> *(with the wrong description of the pin BTW "One (1) collector pin as pictured. The pin was issued by Disney and is in approximately excellent condition. It comes complete with the Disney pin black rubber Mickey Mouse pin back. This pin was collected/traded with a Disney Cast Member while we visited either Disneyland California or Walt Disney World Florida. " -- they are/were only available in EPCOT and are standard celebration pins with NO pin backs!)*



When I think of the money I could have made bringing pins home my last two trips! (I'm more than happy to have done it for the people who received them.  Just kidding about making money on it) Donald if you do end up mailing them to someone, I put tape over the pin at the back so that it didn't come open in the mail and taped them together. If the package is thin enough it can go regular mail. If you stack three of them it's a parcel and $$$$.


----------



## isabellea

If the one in French is still available I would love to have it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> You should have seen me yesterday at Sobey's.  After going to two different Sobey's on Friday, a Safeway on Sunday and the Sobey's close to my office yesterday and STILL not able to get basic flyer airmiles items (TP, paper towels, Evian), I finally spoke up when the cashier asked if I found everything I was looking for.
> 
> Not only did she sub products and manually give me the airmiles for the items, she also gave me the 100 airmiles for spending $100, which was only supposed to be on the weekend - which technically I did spend at the three stores in an attempt to get the products.


I think that's really nice of the cashier because that's probably going above and beyond but it's actually the fair thing for them to do.

When the cashier asks me if I've found everything I'm dying to say 'why, do you hide things?'


----------



## marchingstar

Shucks. I've been behind on the AM hunt and this thread lately. I just noticed my Rexall receipt doesn't include the bonus 50 for using a Load and Go, so I came here to see everyone's struggling! An ineffective chat means I'm waiting 60 days to see if the reward posts (sounds like it won't on it's own) only to have the chance to chat again! 

At the end of the day, it's only 50 miles. But how frustrating that we all have to hound the program to work the way it's advertised!?


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I think that's really nice of the cashier because that's probably going above and beyond but it's actually the fair thing for them to do.
> 
> When the cashier asks me if I've found everything I'm dying to say 'why, do you hide things?'


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> Quick Rexall trip yesterday. Spent $40.69, saved $7.05 and got 195am. (80 L&G, Sp$40G95, 2 base and 18 bonus)
> 
> I am trying to make a quick (3 night) trip to DL in August happen. We have APs that run out in September and I *really* want to try the new GotG ride. The goal is to get the flights and hotel for under $1500 for the 3 of us but getting off the island is ridiculously expensive.




I know what you mean it's $100 just for the boat not to mention parking, and the hassle. I've had some luck flying out off YYJ the last few trips, rather than taking the boat and driving to YVR or Bellingham. We live out towards the airport so having someone drop us off and pick us up here is most desirable.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> When the cashier asks me if I've found everything I'm dying to say 'why, do you hide things?'




Great - now you know I'm going to have to try this!  

PS: I couldn't thank her enough. Thanked her when I was there again today!


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just going thru my treasure-trove of "thing-I-NEED-to-take-home" because i always fool myself into thinking i will actually do a scrapbook and i came across 3 of the Canadian Pins given out at EPCOT. Up for grabs to anyone who would like them!*
> 
> *2 English *
> *View attachment 246044*
> *1 French*
> *View attachment 246045*
> 
> *BTW someone is selling them on E-Bay for between $8.50 and $19.95 US FUNDS *
> *(with the wrong description of the pin BTW "One (1) collector pin as pictured. The pin was issued by Disney and is in approximately excellent condition. It comes complete with the Disney pin black rubber Mickey Mouse pin back. This pin was collected/traded with a Disney Cast Member while we visited either Disneyland California or Walt Disney World Florida. " -- they are/were only available in EPCOT and are standard celebration pins with NO pin backs!)*



When we were at Epcot in May, we asked for those Canada 150 buttons too. There was a limit of one per person. The CM said there were too many people asking for large quantities of them.  I never imagined someone would try to sell them on eBay.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from a pretty successful Rexall trip --- so many things that I've been waiting to go on sale or have AM offered finally were!*

*3 toilet cleaners & a foamy bathroom spray $2.99 ea, spend $10 get 5 AM*
*Cerave Cream that one D-I-L loves. Spend more than $20.00 get 20 AM, was on sale for $20.79*
*couple of bagged candy (who doesn't need a sugar rush while DIS-ing??) $5.00/2 get 5 AM*
*body wash --on sale and one of my targeted paper coupons for 10 AM*
*bunch of other piddly one mile here and two there*
*Spend $85.75 so was able to use the $5.00 survey coupon to bring it down to $80.75.*
*LoadnGo offer -- spend $80.00 get 100 AM*
*Weekly coupon --spend $40.00 get 95 AM (5 miles more to do one sale!)*

*Total AM on receipt 251, alas no bonus 50 AM for using a loadngo offer. I'll be calling tomorrow since i'm STILL trying to track down the close to 400 from Staples!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had my 100 bonus miles post from using the Cash miles at Rexall on the 9th of June *


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up
I will be picking up the 
Healthy Choice Steamers 3 for $10.00=30 airmiles
Hugs Mel

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-22-to-28/all


----------



## momtoARQ

Did I see an airmiles deal on napkins somewhere?  Was that even this week?


----------



## ottawamom

It was instore at Sobeys a few weeks ago. They may still have the promotion on under $2 for the package get 15AM if my memory is correct.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer is up
> I will be picking up the
> Healthy Choice Steamers 3 for $10.00=30 airmiles
> Hugs Mel
> 
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-22-to-28/all


*OOOHH Popcorn is also part of that deal!! I eat a LOT of popcorn because i need to keep something in the tummy constantly (gastritis) and that doesn't pack a bunch of calories on when i use the kernels and add nothing but salt!!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shopped last night at Rexall, confirming 50am for using lgo still not working.


----------



## mort1331

sad week at sobeys


----------



## ottawamom

You just burst my bubble Mort. I was so hoping for a good week this week. Maybe they will have lots of Canada 150 special AM deals next week.


----------



## ottawamom

Just shopped at my local Rexall again. Had quite a discussion with two of the cashiers. One got her L&G 50 Bonus AM to work. And this may be the trick. She had never used L&G before so she downloaded the App onto her phone, loaded an offer and used it, she got the 50 Bonus miles. She thought that people who were having trouble maybe needed to download the App again...  I told her that wasn't what the offer said (it gave us the option of the App or the website) I can't download the App because of my stupid phone so I only have the website available.

Anyone out there want to download the App again and test the theory with a small Loadable purchase?


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Metro AMs from May 30 posted, anyone waiting on Metro might be getting theirs soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just shopped at my local Rexall again. Had quite a discussion with two of the cashiers. One got her L&G 50 Bonus AM to work. And this may be the trick. She had never used L&G before so she downloaded the App onto her phone, loaded an offer and used it, she got the 50 Bonus miles. She thought that people who were having trouble maybe needed to download the App again...  I told her that wasn't what the offer said (it gave us the option of the App or the website) I can't download the App because of my stupid phone so I only have the website available.
> 
> Anyone out there want to download the App again and test the theory with a small Loadable purchase?


*I was afraid it might be something like this ... my phone isn't smart, it's DUMB! One step up from a flip phone that i can't put any apps on <sigh> I'll be following up this once i reach the 10 business days i was told i need to give my "missing miles report". STUPID!!! The online link will only work if you need to report less than 25 miles ... but since i started the process that way they won't let me log a request over the phone until the current one is addressed  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Does anyone know if we can have bonus AM more than once when booking thru Travel Hub? Let say I book one night for 130$ at hotel 1 and then another hotel for 3 nights for 140$/night, will I get the bonus 250 AM for my first stay and the bonus 500 AM for my second one?


*The offer was just extended by a week so i dug around for the terms & conditions and found this*
**

*****anyone else really annoyed with the 2nd highlighted section?!?!?!? The current Rexall offer we're having trouble with pops to mind*


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Just shopped at my local Rexall again. Had quite a discussion with two of the cashiers. One got her L&G 50 Bonus AM to work. And this may be the trick. She had never used L&G before so she downloaded the App onto her phone, loaded an offer and used it, she got the 50 Bonus miles. She thought that people who were having trouble maybe needed to download the App again...  I told her that wasn't what the offer said (it gave us the option of the App or the website) I can't download the App because of my stupid phone so I only have the website available.
> 
> Anyone out there want to download the App again and test the theory with a small Loadable purchase?


Don't think that's it because I did not have the App but downloaded it before I used it this week.  I didn't get the miles.  I have used the offers before but not from the app, from the AM website or where ever they are from the email.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just going thru my treasure-trove of "thing-I-NEED-to-take-home" because i always fool myself into thinking i will actually do a scrapbook and i came across 3 of the Canadian Pins given out at EPCOT. Up for grabs to anyone who would like them!*
> 
> *2 English *
> *View attachment 246044*
> *1 French*
> *View attachment 246045*
> 
> *BTW someone is selling them on E-Bay for between $8.50 and $19.95 US FUNDS *
> *(with the wrong description of the pin BTW "One (1) collector pin as pictured. The pin was issued by Disney and is in approximately excellent condition. It comes complete with the Disney pin black rubber Mickey Mouse pin back. This pin was collected/traded with a Disney Cast Member while we visited either Disneyland California or Walt Disney World Florida. " -- they are/were only available in EPCOT and are standard celebration pins with NO pin backs!)*



Jacqueline....I got an email from Disney Destinations today about all the fun events at WDW this summer and included was this:




Visit the Canada Pavilion at _Epcot _through July 1, 2017 and answer a trivia question for the chance to receive a button celebrating Canada's 150th birthday!

I don't recall having to answer a trivia question...okay, I did have to answer a question...How many pins did I want....did you have to answer a trivia question?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline....I got an email from Disney Destinations today about all the fun events at WDW this summer and included was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the Canada Pavilion at _Epcot _through July 1, 2017 and answer a trivia question for the chance to receive a button celebrating Canada's 150th birthday!
> 
> I don't recall having to answer a trivia question...okay, I did have to answer a question...How many pins did I want....did you have to answer a trivia question?


*Sort of but not really.... the CM asked us how to spell our city *

*BUT the person behind us who was wearing something that identified them clearly as American was asked "Who is the narrator of the movie O Canada?" They didn't know so they were told to go watch it and come back ....*

*We also didn't have any trouble getting multiple pins, even when we were wearing ours! I didn't think i had grabbed more than i needed but i did find those last 3 yesterday. (still have 1 english up for grabs BTW gang)*


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Don't think that's it because I did not have the App but downloaded it before I used it this week.  I didn't get the miles.  I have used the offers before but not from the app, from the AM website or where ever they are from the email.



It was worth a shot. Thanks for posting your findings.


----------



## ottawamom

We didn't have to answer any trivia questions the times we visited the Canadian pavilion. They just asked us where we were from and I asked about getting extra buttons to mail to people on Dis back home, no issues. Then because we were sporting our Canada buttons when we went to see the movie, the CM gave us coupons for a box of popcorn. It was a win-win day all around.


----------



## pigletto

Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now


----------



## mort1331

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now


Wowo thanks |pigletto. We have tickets for Toronto already, would have taken the trip to Montreal for sure. Did it last year great time.
I was on the site 4 hours ago and they were not there, but there now for 2 locations. Good luck all, great time and well worth it. Great time in Montreal.

So other location is Gatineau on Aug 12, Montreal is July 22.

Another 1AM for the east coast is a dinner in |PEI Sept 1, with Danny Smiles from the food network. This one is for Gold or |Onyx

Good luck to all, enjoy.


----------



## isabellea

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now



We are checking in at POR on July 22 but I still bought them and hopefully I can give them to good friends or my parents. For 1 AM it's not a big risk!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now



Where do you find this offer....I have searched everywhere...


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Where do you find this offer....I have searched everywhere...


Go to rewards, and look under onyx rewards


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> Go to rewards, and look under onyx rewards



thanks....sadly...I will be in Vancouver so cannot take advantage of it....


----------



## ottawamom

I jumped on this offer as soon as pigletto posted it (Thanks pigletto). My computer was acting up so it took a little longer than it should have. Ordered two tickets for Montreal and was about to order 2 more on DH account but when I did I saw that Gatineau also had a show. Went back into my account and was able to order 2 more for Gatineau. 

Called my FIL to tell him about them and by the time I got through all the pages with him they were sold out in Gatineau. I hope they add more!


----------



## disneybound08

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now


WOW Thanks for posting! It's on my bucket list. Can't Wait! Will have to see if I can buy an extra ticket for my son.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now



OMG-I was able to get tickets for the Gatineau show!!! This is amazing, my daughter turns 20 this year on August 10th so I think I might just do a road trip for her and a friend to go see this as a gift! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING @pigletto


----------



## DilEmma

pigletto said:


> Two tickets to Cirque de Soleil in Montreal for 1 airmile for Onyx and Gold collectors are available right now


Thanks Pigletto. I got some for Gatineau before they sold out.


----------



## kuhltiffany

DilEmma said:


> Thanks Pigletto. I got some for Gatineau before they sold out.



I can only find Montreal, is Gatineau sold out?


----------



## kuhltiffany

kuhltiffany said:


> I can only find Montreal, is Gatineau sold out?



Darn, shouldn't have waited, now they're all gone too...


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I hit the order button to get the tickets for my son ,,thanks pigletto for the heads up,I got a email saying I ordered a package for two.
BUT now they are gone from the site and I am not sure if anything besides the tickets was included? Can anyone remember what it said ,,I do know the date is July 22.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Oh, I missed this and I'm now sad.....guess I need to stay on the DIS more, lol.  Love Cirque and go when ever I can.  There is a show very similar on the Oasis which I saw last October.  Oh well, other things will come along.


----------



## bgula

mort1331 said:


> Go to rewards, and look under onyx rewards



I'm Onyx and I don't have anything that says Onyx rewards, just Cash Rewards and Dream Rewards.  Does this mean that it's sold out, so it disappears?  Not that I could go, but just wanted to check.

I do have Onyx rewards under My Benefits, but again, no Cirque.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I'm Onyx and I don't have anything that says Onyx rewards, just Cash Rewards and Dream Rewards.  Does this mean that it's sold out, so it disappears?  Not that I could go, but just wanted to check.


*when these deals pop up they are usually gone fairly quickly --within hours for some. To stay on top of them you need to check fairly frequently, they hide under Dream Rewards ...Events & Attractions ...Airmiles Exclusive Events...(just above where you find the Disney Tickets)*
*When you get there, Sort By : Reward Miles - Low to High*

*  *

*To get there quicker ....when you are on the Dream Reward Page on the very far right you will see More Options. Click on that and then select Onyx Rewards*

* *


----------



## DilEmma

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I hit the order button to get the tickets for my son ,,thanks pigletto for the heads up,I got a email saying I ordered a package for two.
> BUT now they are gone from the site and I am not sure if anything besides the tickets was included? Can anyone remember what it said ,,I do know the date is July 22.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Something called a "complimentary lounge ticket" is also included.

"Overview

·         Terms & Conditions

*VOLTA* tells a spellbinding story about the freedom to choose and the thrill of blazing your own trail. Inspired in part by the adventurous spirit that fuels the culture of action sports, the show weaves the adrenaline rush of acrobatics into a visually striking world driven by a stirring melodic score.

Each package includes 2 performance tickets in Level 1 seating to the July 22ndshow.  You will also receive a complimentary lounge ticket along with each ticket for pre-show refreshments or during the break.  Bring all tickets with you to the show.

For more information, visit the Cirque du Soleil web site.


*AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*

Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue."


----------



## osully

momtoARQ said:


> Did I see an airmiles deal on napkins somewhere?  Was that even this week?



It's White Swan napkins. They were $1.79 and get 15 AM for each pack. This deal has been at my store for the past 3 weeks I think. Probably sticking around for a while.


----------



## osully

mort1331 said:


> sad week at sobeys


 
It is! No great deals for me, unless MyOffers has something good. It seems I will only be shopping at Metro this week. Crazy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Rexall Flyer is looking pretty good to me this week!*
*Weekend offers*

*Spend $50.00 on "Beauty Items" get 100 AM  --Sunday only -- several products appear to have extra as well 2 Revlon products -25 AM*
*Spend $30.00 get a $10.00 gift card -- Fri-Sun*
*There are more items with bonus miles in addition to the insert from the current flyer*

*many of their snacks/candies/nuts ... buy 2 and get anywhere from 4 - 10 AM*
*many of the Rexall & Be Better products on sale and bonus miles*


----------



## alohamom

DilEmma said:


> Something called a "complimentary lounge ticket" is also included.
> 
> "Overview
> 
> ·         Terms & Conditions
> 
> *VOLTA* tells a spellbinding story about the freedom to choose and the thrill of blazing your own trail. Inspired in part by the adventurous spirit that fuels the culture of action sports, the show weaves the adrenaline rush of acrobatics into a visually striking world driven by a stirring melodic score.
> 
> Each package includes 2 performance tickets in Level 1 seating to the July 22ndshow.  You will also receive a complimentary lounge ticket along with each ticket for pre-show refreshments or during the break.  Bring all tickets with you to the show.
> 
> For more information, visit the Cirque du Soleil web site.
> 
> 
> *AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*
> 
> Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue."




WOW-I just looked at the Cirque web site and just the level 1 tickets are over $100 bucks each so just the level one tickets with tax are worth $230+. Then there is the complimentary drinks which are part of a VIP package so I wonder if this actually IS a VIP package which would be over $500. Even if it isnt, it is a fantastic "reward".


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> Something called a "complimentary lounge ticket" is also included.
> 
> "Overview
> 
> ·         Terms & Conditions
> 
> *VOLTA* tells a spellbinding story about the freedom to choose and the thrill of blazing your own trail. Inspired in part by the adventurous spirit that fuels the culture of action sports, the show weaves the adrenaline rush of acrobatics into a visually striking world driven by a stirring melodic score.
> 
> Each package includes 2 performance tickets in Level 1 seating to the July 22ndshow.  You will also receive a complimentary lounge ticket along with each ticket for pre-show refreshments or during the break.  Bring all tickets with you to the show.
> 
> For more information, visit the Cirque du Soleil web site.
> 
> 
> *AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*
> 
> Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue."



Hi Hon
Thank-you so much for posting this information. That is exactly what I was looking for.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email
get a $10.00 gift card this Friday June 23 to June 25 when you spend 30.00.
Hugs Mel
Edited: sorry I see Jacqueline has already posted it.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland and Sobeys
both have the buy
3 pkgs of Dempsters bagels or tortillas for $2.99 each and get 25 airmiles

I think I'm going to be piecing my Metro-Sobeys shop together with a visit to No Frills.

Hugs Mel

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-23-to-28/all

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-23-to-28/all


----------



## tinkerone

Just received my American Express bill and it shows 13 reward miles earned as well as 400 bonus miles so it looks like they will be posted in the next few days.  WOOT WOOT!  
Be on the look out, there coming.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland and Sobeys
> both have the buy
> 3 pkgs of Dempsters bagels or tortillas for $2.99 each and get 25 airmiles


My freezer is FULL. I can't buy another thing. I was hoping for the Sobey's gift card deal, since I'm out. On the positive side, all my bonus points from Foodland posted last night, and I am up considerably. Woohoo!


----------



## ottawamom

I'm in the same boat as you Debbie, my freezer is full, that's why I have decided on the tortillas instead of the bagels. They take up less space and I'm sure I can slip them in somehow.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be getting some tortillas as it's one thing my kid will eat for lunch! stock up time


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email with an offer to earn 10 bonus AM at certain Shell locations when I buy 25L (or more). Up to 250 bonus AM, good until August 16. I will be taking advantage as my usual Shell is one of the locations listed, not sure I'll fill up 25 times though! I guess I could get the 25L and fill up more often.  Go in and get a Costa coffee too.


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> Shopped last night at Rexall, confirming 50am for using lgo still not working.


I shopped last night and didn't get the 50AM as well. Should I call AM now or wait till 120 days later to rectify the problem?


----------



## DilEmma

AngelDisney said:


> I shopped last night and didn't get the 50AM as well. Should I call AM now or wait till 120 days later to rectify the problem?


Post 13553 on this smartcanucks thread https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/23424-safeways-sweet-airmiles-deals-canada-904/ says the poster called Air Miles and was told they'd post once the promotion period was over. Personally I'm going to wait. However it's tempting to chat/call/store visit and get extra courtesy Miles that others have reported here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just stumbled across a post on FB ---with a link to a coupon!!*

*Spend $50.00 get 110 AM valid June 23rd & 24th*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Donald. I've been to Rexall twice this week already. Have to save a little something for next week. I heard a rumor that there is a special deal at Rexall for Canada Day. Not quite what you can do if you are in the habit of stacking coupons but for those who don't it could be a profitable day.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just stumbled across a post on FB ---with a link to a coupon!!*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 get 110 AM valid June 23rd & 24th*


I can use that one. Thanks! 

 Question on the $5 receipt coupon....I never had one until now so I really didn't pay attention. Does it count as payment or do you have to spend an extra $5 to get the above quoted coupon to work?


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I can use that one. Thanks!
> 
> Question on the $5 receipt coupon....I never had one until now so I really didn't pay attention. Does it count as payment or do you have to spend an extra $5 to get the above quoted coupon to work?



Good question - I've always spent the extra $5 to get the coupon.


----------



## DilEmma

dancin Disney style said:


> I can use that one. Thanks!
> 
> Question on the $5 receipt coupon....I never had one until now so I really didn't pay attention. Does it count as payment or do you have to spend an extra $5 to get the above quoted coupon to work?


I have used the $5 off coupon dozens of times and for the most part it shows up as cash tender (deducted after the tax and treated as cash). For a short time back in January the coupon came off before taxes and in those cases you have to spend $5 more than your target threshold.

So I spend as close to my spend threshold as possible (do not add five) unless the coupon is not posting correctly in those rare instances.

Generally though, you won't know for sure until you try because some people report that their stores do not treat the coupon as cash tender.

In the Ottawa area we're good and do not have to add five extra spending.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I already have the coupon for next week at Rexall! It's the same value as the one for today & tomorrow. I don't have a targeted offer in my loadngo for next week so i won't be able to do any stacking *
*@ottawamom even if Rexall does have an offer that is specific to Canada Day it won't do me any good since our city has a bylaw which prevents drugstores from being open on Stats.*

*Spend $50.00 get 110 AM valid June 26th - 29th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I can use that one. Thanks!
> 
> Question on the $5 receipt coupon....I never had one until now so I really didn't pay attention. Does it count as payment or do you have to spend an extra $5 to get the above quoted coupon to work?





kerreyn said:


> Good question - I've always spent the extra $5 to get the coupon.





DilEmma said:


> I have used the $5 off coupon dozens of times and for the most part it shows up as cash tender (deducted after the tax and treated as cash). For a short time back in January the coupon came off before taxes and in those cases you have to spend $5 more than your target threshold.
> 
> So I spend as close to my spend threshold as possible (do not add five) unless the coupon is not posting correctly in those rare instances.
> 
> Generally though, you won't know for sure until you try because some people report that their stores do not treat the coupon as cash tender.
> 
> In the Ottawa area we're good and do not have to add five extra spending.



*I have never had a store treat it as what i would consider a Gift Card and not a coupon. They all have the fine print which says  it can't be applied to tax meaning it has to be applied PRE-TAX. Although it says *Minimum $25.00 purchase before taxes* it also says *After discounts* In my mind a coupon is just that, a coupon which will lower my total sale BEFORE taxes are applied. I've even have some of the stores in Toronto not accept it at all if i want to use any of the Airmiles coupons because of the fine print which says *Cannot be combined with any other Rexall Coupon**

*Moral of this story? ASK before you try to use it -- me? I just keep it handy and if I've gone over the threshold but not enough to make another sale I will then use it. This week i was $5.75 over so i used it!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald your stores are pretty picky. I don't know the details of the Rexall offer it may be for a few days over the weekend. The offer was mentioned in passing as I was shopping in the store and the specific details went in one ear and out the other. Spend $x get 150 or 175AM or something like that.


----------



## BLAZEY

AngelDisney said:


> I shopped last night and didn't get the 50AM as well. Should I call AM now or wait till 120 days later to rectify the problem?


I shopped at rexall last night and my 95 bonus coupon and my 60 load and go bonus has posted. I would call saying that you know that people have confirmed that it should post within 24 hrs. It took less than 12 hours for min to post. I'm in BC if that makes any difference.


----------



## DilEmma

BLAZEY said:


> I shopped at rexall last night and my 95 bonus coupon and my 60 load and go bonus has posted. I would call saying that you know that people have confirmed that it should post within 24 hrs. It took less than 12 hours for min to post. I'm in BC if that makes any difference.


It's not the Load & Go offers that are the problem. It is an offer to 'load' and use a Load & Go and get 50 Air Miles (in addition to the Load & Go offers).

But thanks for your input regardless. And if you're actually talking about what I am then disregard what I just wrote ;D


----------



## alohamom

I dont know if any of you enter contests but Rexall has one out that the grand prize of is 20,000 air miles. enter daily till early July

https://rexallpromotions.ca/thisisourca ... ister.aspx


----------



## bgula

I've got a question about the current airmiles hub offer.  I'm looking for a room that would fall into the $100-299 range, so I would get 250 bonus airmiles.  If I look up a hotel and right now it says the cost is $147 CDN and 390 bonus airmiles, does this mean that if I book it, I would end up getting just the 390 AM, or would I get 390+250 = 640 AM?  It never says whether it's including the current bonus offer that's available.


----------



## bababear_50

I made a side trip to Sobeys to stock up for the year on White Swan Paper Napkins
225 airmiles later.........
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

bgula said:


> I've got a question about the current airmiles hub offer.  I'm looking for a room that would fall into the $100-299 range, so I would get 250 bonus airmiles.  If I look up a hotel and right now it says the cost is $147 CDN and 390 bonus airmiles, does this mean that if I book it, I would end up getting just the 390 AM, or would I get 390+250 = 640 AM?  It never says whether it's including the current bonus offer that's available.



390 includes the bonus 250 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I've got a question about the current airmiles hub offer.  I'm looking for a room that would fall into the $100-299 range, so I would get 250 bonus airmiles.  If I look up a hotel and right now it says the cost is $147 CDN and 390 bonus airmiles, does this mean that if I book it, I would end up getting just the 390 AM, or would I get 390+250 = 640 AM?  It never says whether it's including the current bonus offer that's available.


*Here's a couple of screenshots to show you what's happening *
*first the quote*
**
*then onto the booking page and you'll see this*
**
*And finally you'll see a breakdown of the miles once you go to check out*
**


----------



## bgula

isabellea said:


> 390 includes the bonus 250 AM.



I don't think it does.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's a couple of screenshots to show you what's happening *
> *first the quote*
> *View attachment 246759*
> *then onto the booking page and you'll see this*
> *View attachment 246760*
> *And finally you'll see a breakdown of the miles once you go to check out*
> *View attachment 246761*



I never went any further and if I choose the room, I don't get anything indicating 500 bonus miles.

I went and found a hotel which would cost me $259 CDN and it was only giving me 50 bonus airmiles.  Went to the page for booking it and it still said 50 AM, no 500 bonus.  Maybe I have to be logged into airmiles first in order to get the bonus?  I'll try that.

Yep - had to log in first, then the bonus was added - 640 AM instead of 390.  Good to know.


----------



## tinkerone

Interesting AM news. 

http://smartcanucks.ca/canadian-shopping-news-air-miles-raising-redemption-cap-to-100/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had our first fairly decent shop at Metro in a LONG time yesterday!*

*3 kinds of Orville Redenbacher's popcorn -- $10.00 got 30 AM*
*3 boxes of granola bars -- $7.00 got 15 AM*
*Lysol bathroom cleaner - $3.49 & Oyxclean whitener $4.99 -- part of a buy 2 get 10 AM*
*SEVERAL items i had no idea had miles attached plus our targeted*
*Spent $76.71 and snagged 73 AM which is miles above last week: spent $80.44 and snagged a measly 12 miles *


----------



## osully

I had such a good shop at Metro just now. Everything I needed / wanted to pick up was in stock. Also found a tear off pad coupon for a free box of Quaker chewy bars with purchase of $5 worth of Quaker products (I was already going to be spending $7 to get the 15AM). 

Spent $81.71 and got 138 AM total incl. base miles (Ottawa ON)

Cateli pasta 3/5.00 + 5AM when you buy 3
Quaker chewy bars 3/7.00 + 15AM when you buy 3 (plus an extra box for free thanks to the coupon in the aisle!)
VH Sauces 2.49 ea + 30AM when you buy 3 
Orville Reddenbacher popcorn 3/10.00 + 30AM when you buy 3 
Healthy Choice steamers 3/10.00 + 30AM when you buy 3
Hidden Valley Ranch dressing 2.99 + 5AM when you buy 2 (not the best promo but I use this dressing all the time)
McCain frozen fries 3.99 + 3AM when you buy 1 *Metro App Coupon* (also not the best promo but we always buy these too)
Olivieri fresh pasta sauce 4.99 + 5AM when you buy 1 *Metro app coupon*
Fruitopia (Minute Maid frozen juice) 1.29 + 3AM *Metro app coupon*
I'm happy with this trip - my biggest AM grocery trip since I started strategically collecting in May!! 

I do plan to quickly go to Sobeys later this week to get the Dempster's bagels (buy 3 get 25AM) deal. MyOffers this week were no good.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I too had a successful Metro I spent $100 and got 96 AM!!


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I'm in the same boat as you Debbie, my freezer is full, that's why I have decided on the tortillas instead of the bagels. They take up less space and I'm sure I can slip them in somehow.


So I managed to get 6 tortillas to slip into the freezer. Interesting that the smaller tortilla didn't ring through properly (price). So the cashier manually corrected the price. Unfortunately, the AM points didn't come through on those. Luckily, I  checked before I left and got those 25 points. Ended up with 89 points for my shop.


----------



## kerreyn

Went to Safeway today, spent $56, got 2 airmiles.  

Crossing my fingers for another Blue Friday soon....


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's  Rexall's weekly coupon
 Spend $50.00 get 110 AM Valid June 26th - 29th*


----------



## buyerbrad

Is there a current $5 off digital coupon for Rexall?


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> Is there a current $5 off digital coupon for Rexall?



Hope the link works:
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Is there a current $5 off digital coupon for Rexall?


*I do my best to keep both of the current Rexall coupons in the first post so if you're looking  for one and can't get a quick response like you did tonight,you could take a peek there. If i see the link posted i *try* to remember to move it so that it doesn't get lost.*


----------



## Cinderella6174

I don't know if anyone has posted this already, so I apologize in advance but I just saw that Airmiles has the text offer with Shell again (offer valid Jun 26 to July 5). It looks to be the same as last time:

Text SHELL to 111222 to choose one of two great offers!


Save 5¢ per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.*


OR


Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. Get 5 Bonus Miles on every $10 you spend.**


Text your choice by July 5, 2017! Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card for you to use from July 14 until July 27.


Here's how simple it is to choose your offer:


1. Text the word SHELL to the phone number 111222 before July 5, 2017. Standard message rates apply.

2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.

3. Choose which offer you would like to get:
Text A if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.
Text B if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $10 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.

4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between July 14 and July 27, 2017.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Ok since I am on a roll.
I had a decent trip to Rexall last week. Spent $49, got 110 AM. Managed to get some loot bag nailpolish on sale for daughter's bday. (I try to be super careful w Rexall bc they are more expensive than our usual stores).
Went to dinner last night with the in-laws and my FIL was talking about his recent score at Shoppers Drug Mart for bonus points and my husband tried to take credit for our score at Rexall!


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles collecting is contagious. Dinner talk last night, my oldest son was proudly telling us about his trip to Metro and his AM total there. This is the son who used to laugh and roll his eyes at my obsession. (I've raised him well!)


----------



## damo

Load 'n go bonus message is in today's email again.  Geez, those guys.  I think I'll go buy some pringles and get my 10 bonus miles and see if it works this week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Went to Safeway today, spent $56, got 2 airmiles.



I  did my weekly shopping there.  There were some items there that I can't get at our no frills...and I HATE going to our stupidstore as most of the items I am needing are just not there.  I'm beyond frustrated with our one location.
I spent  112 and nabbed 172 miles at Safeway this week.  I didn't have a great haul of pc points this week.  Seemed my offers were for items I already had in the pantry or freezer.  Hopefully next week we get some good points...and hopefully a Blue Friday coming this weekend or next!


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Load 'n go bonus message is in today's email again.  Geez, those guys.  I think I'll go buy some pringles and get my 10 bonus miles and see if it works this week.


*I didn't get an e-mail today -- is the wording any different this go-round or is it just as muddly-clear as before?*


----------



## kerreyn

OT - received our confirmations yesterday for our trip in Feb. 18!!  SO excited!  

Also, even though we have the Canadian Resident passes, the TA was able to book us for the standard dining package with our hotel reservation.  

225 more sleeps!!


----------



## isabellea

kerreyn said:


> OT - received our confirmations yesterday for our trip in Feb. 18!!  SO excited!
> 
> Also, even though we have the Canadian Resident passes, the TA was able to book us for the standard dining package with our hotel reservation.
> 
> 225 more sleeps!!



Woohoo! It's called a ticketless package and is only available on the phone, not online.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just decided to do one of my gazillion refreshes of my account to see if some lost miles have posted and i *think* the  elusive miles for loading and then using a LoadnGo offer at Rexall just posted !!  This is what I'm seeing

*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just decided to do one of my gazillion refreshes of my account to see if some lost miles have posted and i *think* the  elusive miles for loading and then using a LoadnGo offer at Rexall just posted !!  This is what I'm seeing*
> 
> *View attachment 247130*



Yes, I think the 50AM bonus for using Load n Go has just been posted to my account as well. I wonder if it can be repeated or not.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just decided to do one of my gazillion refreshes of my account to see if some lost miles have posted and i *think* the  elusive miles for loading and then using a LoadnGo offer at Rexall just posted !!  This is what I'm seeing*
> 
> *View attachment 247130*




Just checked mine, and I got it too.  Neither of my daughters have received it yet...


----------



## kerreyn

isabellea said:


> Woohoo! It's alled a ticketless package and is only available on the phone, not online.




Ah - gotcha.  It was through the same Disney TA my daughter used for her honeymoon last year.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just decided to do one of my gazillion refreshes of my account to see if some lost miles have posted and i *think* the  elusive miles for loading and then using a LoadnGo offer at Rexall just posted !!  This is what I'm seeing*
> 
> *View attachment 247130*


Me too


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just decided to do one of my gazillion refreshes of my account to see if some lost miles have posted and i *think* the  elusive miles for loading and then using a LoadnGo offer at Rexall just posted !!  This is what I'm seeing*
> 
> *View attachment 247130*



Funny, I got it as well but I never received an email with the offer!


----------



## ottawamom

I got the 50 AM too. Now I feel guilty for calling and asking about the offer and when it would post. They gave me 50 AM then as well because they didn't know how the whole thing was going to work and didn't want me to be out of pocket.

OT (way OT). My DS who doesn't live with me asked if I could repair a pair of his work pants (landscaping job). I told him I would do them today as I didn't feel like it last night. I was going through my fabric stash when I had a light bulb moment. I would patch the hole in his pants with a Mickey head. Down to the kitchen to find my Mickey head cookie cutter. Traced it and appliqued it onto his pants. (The fabric is a good colour match so it is a subtle addition)

He's either going to love it and get a great laugh or he'll never ask me to mend his clothes again.  As far as I'm concerned it will be a win-win either way.

Edit to add: He hated it!   And he dropped off another pair for me to fix.  My solution is a different type of pant for him to work in.  Different pocket design (it's his stupid phone wearing a hole in the fabric in front of the pocket) I think I may have found some online.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Yes, I think the 50AM bonus for using Load n Go has just been posted to my account as well. I wonder if it can be repeated or not.



*Because I'm lazy yet also like to give full details, I copied one of my earlier posts!*

*The fine print from this offer reads as follows*
**Bonus Miles Offer ends June 29, 2017 and excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday. Limit one (1) offer per Collector Number. Offer is exclusive to the addressee of this email and is non-transferable. Offer valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in the provinces of Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories, subject to certain exclusions. All AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude prescription purchases in Ontario and British Columbia, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Northwest Territories locations. AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. AIR MILES collected on prescriptions are subject to Federal, Provincial and Territorial legislation and policies and any applicable drug plan requirements, including PharmaCare policies.*

*Here's a link if you want to be able to show someone the above information*
*Offer's fine print*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't get an e-mail today -- is the wording any different this go-round or is it just as muddly-clear as before?*



"when you load and use a Rexall offer from the air miles ap or loadandgo.airmiles.ca"


I got my 50 miles credited today for my last week's use as well.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Because I'm lazy yet also like to give full details, I copied one of my earlier posts!*
> 
> *The fine print from this offer reads as follows*
> **Bonus Miles Offer ends June 29, 2017 and excludes any weekend offers occurring from Friday – Sunday. Limit one (1) offer per Collector Number. Offer is exclusive to the addressee of this email and is non-transferable. Offer valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/Pharma Plus locations in the provinces of Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories, subject to certain exclusions. All AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude prescription purchases in Ontario and British Columbia, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Northwest Territories locations. AIR MILES Base and Bonus offers exclude products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. AIR MILES collected on prescriptions are subject to Federal, Provincial and Territorial legislation and policies and any applicable drug plan requirements, including PharmaCare policies.*
> 
> *Here's a link if you want to be able to show someone the above information*
> *Offer's fine print*



Thank you my hero!


----------



## tinkerone

So, my plan for tomorrow.  I'm writing it out to make sure it makes sense to me and see if anyone has any thoughts or suggestions.....

I have a BOGO mail in offer for the Lysol Foam had soap dispensers.  They are $39.95 each and have a $10.00 off coupon attached which would then make them $29.95, total is $59.90.  Its seniors day tomorrow so 29% off, total $11.98.  So 50.90 - 11.98 = $47.92.  I have the $5.00 off $25 so that would bring it to $42.92.  I then need to purchase about $10 worth of anything to get me to the $50 mark to get the 110 airmiles.  That's easy enough.  Then I will mail in the receipt and get $29.95 back for one soap dispenser.  
Final will be $50.00 (approximately) - $29.95 = $20.05 for 110 AM.  

Am I missing anything?  Any other way to save on this or get more AM?


----------



## mort1331

So Airmiles just sent our package of tickets all together. 2 tickets for both the Montreal show and the Gatineau Cirque shows. And a dinner in PEI with Danny from the food network. This was quick as it was just this past week they were up on the site. Now my wife says "let me get one more ticket and and her and the 2 daughters can catch the train to Montreal and have a girls weekend" " just go on your disney site and see if any of your friends have a spare ticket\"
So after I stopped laughing about that idea. I asked, so which daughter is sitting alone. \THe puzzled look on her face, then the realization that everyone else would have different seats and she just cant pick the next seat to her.
Gotta love her.
So gotta ask anyone have seats beside O 7&8 section 200.
If this actually worked then I would/could give up my Gatineau tickets.

Heres to dreaming


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So Airmiles just sent our package of tickets all together. 2 tickets for both the Montreal show and the Gatineau Cirque shows. And a dinner in PEI with Danny from the food network. This was quick as it was just this past week they were up on the site. Now my wife says "let me get one more ticket and and her and the 2 daughters can catch the train to Montreal and have a girls weekend" " just go on your disney site and see if any of your friends have a spare ticket\"
> So after I stopped laughing about that idea. I asked, so which daughter is sitting alone. \THe puzzled look on her face, then the realization that everyone else would have different seats and she just cant pick the next seat to her.
> Gotta love her.
> So gotta ask anyone have seats beside O 7&8 section 200.
> If this actually worked then I would/could give up my Gatineau tickets.
> 
> Heres to dreaming


Can't help you with this (sadly) however if you do decide to not use your Gatineau tickets I would be interested.  Just putting it out there, lol.


----------



## bgula

bgula said:


> I don't think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I never went any further and if I choose the room, I don't get anything indicating 500 bonus miles.
> 
> I went and found a hotel which would cost me $259 CDN and it was only giving me 50 bonus airmiles.  Went to the page for booking it and it still said 50 AM, no 500 bonus.  Maybe I have to be logged into airmiles first in order to get the bonus?  I'll try that.
> 
> Yep - had to log in first, then the bonus was added - 640 AM instead of 390.  Good to know.




OK - this is just weird.  I checked on some motels in Charlotte, NC a few days ago after signing into the airmiles hub and got A LOT of motels with A LOT of airmiles.  For example, a days inn was $91 CDN and offering 1940 AM with the bonus that's on right now.  There was even a Doubletree for $247 CDN offering 4200 AM.  This was for a 1-night stay.  I guess I should have booked something because I just checked again today and those same motels have changed their AM offers.  The Days Inn is now 300 AM and the Doubletree is 360 AM.  This is with the 500JN17 offer that's currently out until early July.
So, did I stumble across an error in the system the other day, or do the AM values fluctuate all the time?  I can't believe they would change that drastically.

It's also strange because I was checking other places like Kissimmee and Lake Buena Vista and they would only range from say 300-500 AM, which seems right.  I'm thinking maybe I missed out on a great AM opportunity by not booking the other night.


----------



## osully

Actually went to Rexall and the cashier stacked all my coupons! Got 233 miles on a spend of about $166 (which included a $100 gift card purchased for a friend's new home gift...though that doesn't count)... Finally had a cashier who gave me more miles than I ever though I'd get!

Spend $25 get 40AM (they had this printed and didnt even ask, just scanned it for me)
Spend $25 get 25AM (cut out coupon from flyer)
Spend $50 get 110AM (email coupon sent out today, they also had this one printed out to scan for me)
Colgate Toothpaste $1.99 ea with $1 off coupon, 5AM for every 2 purchased
Be Better Sparkling Water 4 for $5, 5AM for every 4 purchased
Flonase Nasal Spray $15.99 with $2 off coupon, 20AM for every $10 purchased of "cough and cold" (Load & Go)
Hallmark Card $4.99, 4AM for every $4 purchased (Load & Go)
Oral Care 12AM for every $8 spent (Load & Go)
Colgate toothbrush $2.49 ea with $1 off coupon
Bottled Water 12pk (Rexall Brand) $0.99 ea, 2AM for every 2 purchased 
Beverages 8AM for every $4 spent
Base Miles 2AM (this seems so low?!)


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Actually went to Rexall and the cashier stacked all my coupons! Got 233 miles on a spend of about $166 (which included a $100 gift card purchased for a friend's new home gift...though that doesn't count)... Finally had a cashier who gave me more miles than I ever though I'd get!
> 
> Spend $25 get 40AM (they had this printed and didnt even ask, just scanned it for me)
> Spend $25 get 25AM (cut out coupon from flyer)
> Spend $50 get 110AM (email coupon sent out today, they also had this one printed out to scan for me)
> Colgate Toothpaste $1.99 ea with $1 off coupon, 5AM for every 2 purchased
> Be Better Sparkling Water 4 for $5, 5AM for every 4 purchased
> Flonase Nasal Spray $15.99 with $2 off coupon, 20AM for every $10 purchased of "cough and cold" (Load & Go)
> Hallmark Card $4.99, 4AM for every $4 purchased (Load & Go)
> Oral Care 12AM for every $8 spent (Load & Go)
> Colgate toothbrush $2.49 ea with $1 off coupon
> Bottled Water 12pk (Rexall Brand) $0.99 ea, 2AM for every 2 purchased
> Beverages 8AM for every $4 spent
> Base Miles 2AM (this seems so low?!)


*You had a great hunting trip! I agree that the 2 base miles is low -- *should* be on the $66.00 (minus the gift card not included)*

*Which flyer did you get the coupon from BTW?*


----------



## Debbie

Cinderella6174 said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this already, so I apologize in advance but I just saw that Airmiles has the text offer with Shell again (offer valid Jun 26 to July 5). It looks to be the same as last time:
> 
> Text SHELL to 111222 to choose one of two great offers!
> 
> 
> Save 5¢ per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.*
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> *Get up to 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. Get 5 Bonus Miles on every $10 you spend.***
> 
> 
> Text your choice by July 5, 2017! Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card for you to use from July 14 until July 27.
> 
> 
> Here's how simple it is to choose your offer:
> 
> 
> 1. Text the word SHELL to the phone number 111222 before July 5, 2017. Standard message rates apply.
> 
> 2. You will then be asked to provide your AIR MILES® Card Number. Enter it and send that as a follow-up text message.
> 
> 3. Choose which offer you would like to get:
> Text A if you would like to get 5¢ off per litre on up to 100 L of fuel.
> Text B if you would like to get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles for every $10 you spend, up to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles.
> 
> 4. Your offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use between July 14 and July 27, 2017.


 The fine print reads "qualifying products" Has anyone figured out what those products are?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> The fine print reads "qualifying products" Has anyone figured out what those products are?


*The only thing i can find is this list of what's EXCLUDED*
*Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. *


----------



## bababear_50

I held off doing my shopping until today.
Sobeys
I was trying to make room for one more box of chicken as I was able to get 25 bonus airmiles
on a targeted offer.
I picked up two pkg bagels and one pkg tortillas =25 bonus airmiles
40 bonus airmiles for spending 120.00 in total
1 deli salad 10 bonus airmiles
In all I got 11 base airmiles and 100 bonus airmiles for this shop.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *You had a great hunting trip! I agree that the 2 base miles is low -- *should* be on the $66.00 (minus the gift card not included)*
> 
> *Which flyer did you get the coupon from BTW?*



It was in the Rexall print flyer (Ottawa ON) about 2 weeks back, it was the horizontal border for one page so it was an awkwardly long coupon. I never look at the print flyers but maybe I will start after this!!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *The only thing i can find is this list of what's EXCLUDED*
> *Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. *


So other gift cards would be included? Cool. Thanks
The 50 points at Rexall for using Load and Go....is that a once and done? Any minimum with that?


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Actually went to Rexall and the cashier stacked all my coupons! Got 233 miles on a spend of about $166 (which included a $100 gift card purchased for a friend's new home gift...though that doesn't count)... Finally had a cashier who gave me more miles than I ever though I'd get!
> 
> Spend $25 get 40AM (they had this printed and didnt even ask, just scanned it for me)
> Spend $25 get 25AM (cut out coupon from flyer)
> Spend $50 get 110AM (email coupon sent out today, they also had this one printed out to scan for me)
> Colgate Toothpaste $1.99 ea with $1 off coupon, 5AM for every 2 purchased
> Be Better Sparkling Water 4 for $5, 5AM for every 4 purchased
> Flonase Nasal Spray $15.99 with $2 off coupon, 20AM for every $10 purchased of "cough and cold" (Load & Go)
> Hallmark Card $4.99, 4AM for every $4 purchased (Load & Go)
> Oral Care 12AM for every $8 spent (Load & Go)
> Colgate toothbrush $2.49 ea with $1 off coupon
> Bottled Water 12pk (Rexall Brand) $0.99 ea, 2AM for every 2 purchased
> Beverages 8AM for every $4 spent
> Base Miles 2AM (this seems so low?!)



Rexall on Merivale in Ottawa?


----------



## ottawamom

Mort, where are your tickets located in Gatineau. I have Section 200 row N seats 9,10 for Montreal. I'm sure whoever has seats 9,10 or 5,6 in row O could be convinced to move forward one row. Better yet if they are here on Dis you may be able to split the extra tickets


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from what I thought was a GREAT Rexall shop.  I spent $60.28 after tax and got 200 AM.  Of that $60.28 I will get $33 back in a mail in rebate making my purchases really only $27.28.  
At my Rexall they have the Lindt chocolate bars 3 for $10 with 10 bonus AM.  One of the flavors available is Mint Chip and they each have a $2.00 off coupon attached.  That made each bar $1.33 plus the 10 AM for the purchase of three.  I also received the $10 gift card so I may just go back and purchase 6 more which will be 20 AM and cost me nothing.....or 9, get 30 AM and only pay $1.97 out of pocket.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> So other gift cards would be included? Cool. Thanks
> The 50 points at Rexall for using Load and Go....is that a once and done? Any minimum with that?


*Yes, it's a one time offer and no, there's no minimum so pick whichever offer is cheapest. Mine was for any Kit Hair product, so i grabbed some hair elastics that were on sale for $1.49 *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, it's a one time offer and no, there's no minimum so pick whichever offer is cheapest. Mine was for any Kit Hair product, so i grabbed some hair elastics that were on sale for $1.49 *


One more question....when did this start? I don't have a recollection of when I read it, but, since I bought something last week, from my Load and Go, would that have counted? (I had a 'Thanks for shopping at Rexall bonus go on yesterday) I'll be going this week to spend $50 and get 110AM anyway, but if I don't have to pick up the deodorant that is on my Load and Go, I won't. 
BTW, thanks for all the help in keeping everything straight. I see something, and then promptly lose it. D'oh!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> One more question....when did this start? I don't have a recollection of when I read it, but, since I bought something last week, from my Load and Go, would that have counted? (I had a 'Thanks for shopping at Rexall bonus go on yesterday) I'll be going this week to spend $50 and get 110AM anyway, but if I don't have to pick up the deodorant that is on my Load and Go, I won't.
> BTW, thanks for all the help in keeping everything straight. I see something, and then promptly lose it. D'oh!


*This is the 2nd week for this rather confusing offer. The "Thanks for Shopping at Rexall" bonus that was just posted is for this offer so no need to buy what we call "anti-stinkies"*

*As for keeping things handy, that's because I've been burned far too many times in the last 2 years, ever since AM needed to hire more staff to run their customer-frustration department. SO i have a stack of receipts sitting on my desk, copies of coupons I've used, every single e-mail sent about bonus offers kept in a separate folder, flagged for attention the day after the maximum time passes before i start the annoying process of chasing them down, a separate folder in my bookmarks that i use for the URLS connected to the details, fine print, FAQs of all the offers, and an Excel spreadsheet to track the miles that I've collected and when they actually post. I am sure I annoy whoever gets the short straw when i call to track down miles because there is NO way they are able to catch me with my ducks not lined up properly!!*


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Rexall on Merivale in Ottawa?



No - the Woodroffe/Barrhaven store flyer


----------



## ottawamom

Your description just sounded like the store I frequent.  Good to know Barrhaven store automatically swipes as well. I shop there sometimes on my way back from Sobeys.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Your description just sounded like the store I frequent.  Good to know Barrhaven store automatically swipes as well. I shop there sometimes on my way back from Sobeys.



That's so funny because on my first trip with AM in mind I was at Merivale Rexall and got no Load & Go or other spend offers even though I made valid purchases per the app. The cashier didn't scan any extras. Sadly. Haha


----------



## bababear_50

Ottawamom and Mort
Cirque Du Soleil Volta
I have Porte 1 Rangee 0
Section 200 Siege 9 and 10
Montreal July 22
Ryan and his wife can't make it to Montreal that weekend.
Let me know if you guys want them
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got off the phone with non-customer service Via the extra-special, super fast ONYX number. After being lost in silicone-sally loops for far too long i got the message that "we're currently experiencing longer than usual wait times, good bye" WHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaTTTTTT! SO i called back and got stuck on hold for over 10 minutes before someone finally answered. I was trying to track down my missing 25X miles from the March on-line promotion. He tried to argue with me that it hadn't been long enough to claim them and when i read the fine print that stated 75 days he told me i could have used the online claim. Told him i had and received an email telling me that since it was more than 25 miles and i quote "Your email will be placed in priority sequence and a personalized reply will be on its way within 7-10 business days. " Yeah, the 10th day was yesterday!*

*Long & short i eventually got those miles credited in several lumps because "i can only add 250 miles at a time" I swear it was never this hard to use this programme!!!*

*Now to decide what to do with all these miles *


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Ottawamom and Mort
> Cirque Du Soleil Volta
> I have Porte 1 Rangee 0
> Section 200 Siege 9 and 10
> Montreal July 22
> Ryan and his wife can't make it to Montreal that weekend.
> Let me know if you guys want them
> Hugs Mel



Hold onto those seats. Those are the exact seats Mort is looking for he has seats 7,8 in the same row.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ottawamom and Mort
> Cirque Du Soleil Volta
> I have Porte 1 Rangee 0
> Section 200 Siege 9 and 10
> Montreal July 22
> Ryan and his wife can't make it to Montreal that weekend.
> Let me know if you guys want them
> Hugs Mel





ottawamom said:


> Hold onto those seats. Those are the exact seats Mort is looking for he has seats 7,8 in the same row.



*Yooohooo @mort1331 you will want to see this! *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Paging Mort
Hi Hon
please shoot me a PM with your address if interested in the Tickets and I will mail them to you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Hold onto those seats. Those are the exact seats Mort is looking for he has seats 7,8 in the same row.



WOW! That's a lucky shot @mort1331!


----------



## isabellea

If someone doesn't need their Gatineau tickets, please let me know!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Ottawamom and Mort
> Cirque Du Soleil Volta
> I have Porte 1 Rangee 0
> Section 200 Siege 9 and 10
> Montreal July 22
> Ryan and his wife can't make it to Montreal that weekend.
> Let me know if you guys want them
> Hugs Mel


Wow are you kidding, Now I have to eat alot of Crow. I never would have thought. This group is amazing.
I will chat when I get home today and see about an exchange. And the Gatineau tickets if you can use them are
Port 3 Range k Section 201 seats 13/14
What a group.
I guess with just a small amount of ticket out there and our group posting we all gathered them up.
Lots of pixie dust here.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got off the phone with non-customer service Via the extra-special, super fast ONYX number. After being lost in silicone-sally loops for far too long i got the message that "we're currently experiencing longer than usual wait times, good bye" WHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaTTTTTT! SO i called back and got stuck on hold for over 10 minutes before someone finally answered. I was trying to track down my missing 25X miles from the March on-line promotion. He tried to argue with me that it hadn't been long enough to claim them and when i read the fine print that stated 75 days he told me i could have used the online claim. Told him i had and received an email telling me that since it was more than 25 miles and i quote "Your email will be placed in priority sequence and a personalized reply will be on its way within 7-10 business days. " Yeah, the 10th day was yesterday!*
> 
> *Long & short i eventually got those miles credited in several lumps because "i can only add 250 miles at a time" I swear it was never this hard to use this programme!!!*
> 
> *Now to decide what to do with all these miles *



I'm still dealing with that stupid 25X online promo too.  After approximately 27 emails, they now say it will be 4-6 more weeks before they decide what to do.  

I'm wondering if the chat might work better?  I'm not Onyx, so calling isn't an option for me.  I'm missing 2077 AM and I'm frustrated!


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> I'm still dealing with that stupid 25X online promo too.  After approximately 27 emails, they now say it will be 4-6 more weeks before they decide what to do.
> 
> I'm wondering if the chat might work better?  I'm not Onyx, so calling isn't an option for me.  I'm missing 2077 AM and I'm frustrated!


Thats alot of miles. I know the frustration with that when we had to deal with the STB 1900am and that took about 3 months before it was applied to our status.
Good Luck


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Wow are you kidding, Now I have to eat alot of Crow. I never would have thought. This group is amazing.
> I will chat when I get home today and see about an exchange. And the Gatineau tickets if you can use them are
> Port 3 Range k Section 201 seats 13/14
> What a group.
> I guess with just a small amount of ticket out there and our group posting we all gathered them up.
> Lots of pixie dust here.



Hi Mort
I sent you a PM.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I'm still dealing with that stupid 25X online promo too.  After approximately 27 emails, they now say it will be 4-6 more weeks before they decide what to do.
> 
> I'm wondering if the chat might work better?  I'm not Onyx, so calling isn't an option for me.  I'm missing 2077 AM and I'm frustrated!


*Calling is an option for EVERYONE! It's just there is a different phone number to *start* the process but truthfully? I think once the call is answered it gets dumped into the same place!*

*Chat will give you even less help be cause they are technically only authorized to do a max of 25 miles (unless you get someone who has been around long enough to know the system!) I would suggest you get all of your information handy, including the following:*

*date of purchase*
*store you shopped at (i believe it was Groupon for you correct?)*
*total amount you paid and the date that charge was completed on your method of payment*
*a copy of the e-mail outlining the promotion details (if you need this send me a PM)*
*The agent i had today tried to snow me on the standard "it's not 120 days yet" and i stopped him to mention that this specific promo stated 75 days which was June 5th. Do NOT back down, no need to be rude, but be forceful and if the person who answers gives you the company line simply ask to be transferred to someone who can help. There is no need for you to wait another 4-6 weeks because that would take you well past even the 120 day mark! (july 20th)*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Now to decide what to do with all these miles *


 Flights to Vancouver or Halifax to celebrate Canada 150 ?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I use chat all the time and they have had to add way more than 25 miles before for me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Interesting AM news.
> 
> http://smartcanucks.ca/canadian-shopping-news-air-miles-raising-redemption-cap-to-100/



I was happy to see that on the air miles site!  $100 is so much better than $50!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-29-to-july-5/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

So sweet y'all worked together to get the tickets for each other that you needed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I use chat all the time and they have had to add way more than 25 miles before for me.


*Yup, me as well but when they needed to hire more staff to handle the number of complaints surrounding the impending expiration of miles a LOT came in who will only do exactly what they are supposed to do and for the chat that's 25 miles. I've been frustrated more times than not lately with chat sessions where I know more than the other person!!! I love it when i happen upon someone who is an active fellow collector because they are more willing (and able) to help out in every way they can.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

OOOOH exciting, just saw our AM account - 938 !  YAY we are getting somewhere with this...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New offers up on the Offer Hub .. not sure if there are any we don't know about yet but worth a peek!*
* Check for your Summer Offers Here*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *New offers up on the Offer Hub .. not sure if there are any we don't know about yet but worth a peek!*
> * Check for your Summer Offers Here*



Thanks J-I see that there is a an offer to switch your Hudsons Bay rewards to Airmiles and get a bonus 10 AM. I didnt even know they could be converted!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Thanks J-I see that there is a an offer to switch your Hudsons Bay rewards to Airmiles and get a bonus 10 AM. I didnt even know they could be converted!


*Yup, they don't convert them all (some stupid amount remains) but it certainly adds up if you do any shopping there. In the last year I've earn 269 miles -- I do lots of on-line surveys and one pays out in HBC points.*


----------



## Debbie

Foodland flyer up. I think that there might be one thing on the flyer that I'll pick up. http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/


----------



## mort1331

Just checked and they are offering 150AM for just going in and showing up to pre-arrange a funeral. 
I know all these companies and they dont push hard. I am signing up just for me, and walk in and know the director. roflmao.

So if any of you do this, easy 150, just dont have to sign or pay. Good info though.
Any questions, ask your local disboard mort.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *The only thing i can find is this list of what's EXCLUDED*
> *Purchases of Shell Gift Cards, tobacco products and Service Bay repairs are not eligible for this offer. *



Has anyone been able to figure out the latest Shell text offer that starts July 14th? I signed up today and quickly chose bonus miles without reading the fine print. Does it include gas? The last one did.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer is up
Hugs Mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-29-to-july-6/all

WaySpa Gift Card
buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 bonus airmiles.


----------



## pigletto

Just to weigh in on the airmiles agents conversation... that's what made me sour and slow way down on airmiles. I was an avid collector but when it got to the point that pretty much 75% of the offers weren't crediting correctly, and when I called I got repeatedly got someone who didn't know what I was talking about and had no authority to fix it.. it just went south. 
I still collect but definitely not with the zeal that I once did. It used to be simple as pie to get a mistake corrected. Now you have to jump through hoops and still don't see a resolution sometimes. It's frustrating.


----------



## elaine amj

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys flyer is up
> Hugs Mel
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-29-to-july-6/all
> 
> WaySpa Gift Card
> buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 bonus airmiles.



Not many air miles offers in this one.


----------



## hdrolfe

Went on my shopping trip this afternoon, got 69 AM at Metro, 37 at Sobeys, and the Rexall I was going to go to had red tape up all around it and looked rather closed... so I guess I'll be going there another day! I wanted to get some stuff, and hopefully use a Load N Go to get that 50AM bonus. Another day I guess.

Today was FP day for my August trip and I got everything we wanted, very excited about that, even FOP that kiddo isn't interested in right now. I thought I'd better grab it just in case, it'll be easier to swap that one out for something else if I need to. Now to get more AM so I can get flights or hotels for our next cruise. I also got 11 AM at Shell, and there was a guy there trying to get people to sign up for the BMO Mastercard... I have too many credit cards now lol, but it was tempting! I was lucky at Shell, it had just rolled down to 99.9 cents, good timing!


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> WaySpa Gift Card
> buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 bonus airmiles.



Just to throw a wrench into this, I us WaySpa Gift Cards all the time however I purchase mine from Costco.  Its $74.99 for $100.00.  Just a thought.  For me, its a better deal.

Also, just made another stop at Rexall.  Bought 12 of the Lindt Chocolate Bars that were 3 for $10, buy 3 get 10 AM.  I bought my favorite flavor (with sea salt) and managed to get the $2 off coupon on each one.  I also used the $10 GC they gave me yesterday so the total of the 12 bars ended up being $8.08 and I racked up 40 AM.  I love a good deal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*To go along with checking out pre-arranging your funeral I just got an e-mail mentioning a bonus just for requesting an insurance quote --- you know in case you don't actually die *

*Request a quote for auto or house insurance get 100 AM Valid in Atlantic Canada and Ontario only*


----------



## kerreyn

Someone on the Disney Airmiles facebook page posted a copy of the Safeway flyer for next week - IT'S BLUE FRIDAY!!  

So, I've spent the past hour making my lists!  Some of the print is fuzzy, but for the most part it's looking like I'll be able to put through 3 orders totaling $344.71 (excl. tax & deposits), and 1330 airmiles.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Just to throw a wrench into this, I us WaySpa Gift Cards all the time however I purchase mine from Costco.  Its $74.99 for $100.00.  Just a thought.  For me, its a better deal.
> 
> Also, just made another stop at Rexall.  Bought 12 of the Lindt Chocolate Bars that were 3 for $10, buy 3 get 10 AM.  I bought my favorite flavor (with sea salt) and managed to get the $2 off coupon on each one.  I also used the $10 GC they gave me yesterday so the total of the 12 bars ended up being $8.08 and I racked up 40 AM.  I love a good deal.


Not a wrench at all, it is good information. Just because there are AM attached to something doesnt  always make sense to buy it. Unless its pickles.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Not a wrench at all, it is good information. Just because there are AM attached to something doesnt  always make sense to buy it. *Unless its pickles*.



HAHAHAHAno kidding, I was walking down the aisles of the store yesterday wishing I had bought more!!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I also wish I had bought more pickles...

Rexall has some great deals, and the bonus AM is spend $75 get 150, or spend $50 and get 75. Not too many other bonuses I can see, but some good prices with a lot of buy 1 get 1 for ... between 5 cents and $2 The bonus AM are Friday to Sunday. I wonder what the Monday to Thursday deal will be and which will be better.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say I'm not too upset that there aren't any great AM deals this weekend. My freezer is going down slowly (need to have people over to eat more food and create room) and I don't think there is anything else I could possibly purchase at Rexall. A week off the hunt is necessary so it's a good thing it's a slow week.

Happy Canada Day weekend everyone!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

OT but AM related....I am finally using my Cineplex Escape certificate to see Despicable Me 3...went to the theatre to redeem my certificates for opening night on Friday and the cashier told me that they are actually showing it tomorrow night so we redeemed our certificate for tomorrow night's screening....since it is in an AVX theatre it cost an additional $3 per ticket....not too bad for 2 people to see a new movie with a popcorn and 2 drinks for $6 plus 1 AM!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

I was looking through the Rexall flyer and noticed a
Roots" gift card deal
Buy 50.00 gift card get 40 bonus airmiles.
June 30-July 6.
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

For those not too far from Quebec, Jean Coutu has 20x AM on almost everything if spending 50$+ (base offer is 1AM/15$) Friday-Sunday only.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got this message on my daughter's Load and Go app (not on mine yet):

"This app will only be accessible until August 24, 2017. You'll find your offers in the new Air Miles App!".

Has anyone else gotten this?  One less app to keep track of I guess...


ETA - I signed out of my app then signed back in and got the same message.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic has spend $150, get 150 miles. They also have spend $30 on Oasis/Lassonde products, get 150 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Patiently waiting for some of these deals you are telling us about (west and east) to come our way!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Just got this message on my daughter's Load and Go app (not on mine yet):
> 
> "This app will only be accessible until August 24, 2017. You'll find your offers in the new Air Miles App!".
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this?  One less app to keep track of I guess...
> 
> 
> ETA - I signed out of my app then signed back in and got the same message.


*Hubby had both APPs on his phone and within days deleted the AM one because and i quote "it's a memory hog and won't work without location turned on" He is obsessed with his privacy and sets everything he can to "nope, no way, you can't know where i am right now" I don't have a smartphone (yet) and hope this won't mean we will be blocked from some offers. Hope i will still be able to see my offers while on-line until i DO get my new phone sometime in September.*


----------



## elaine amj

UGH - DH is insisting on a rush trip to Rexall ASAP for some stuff he needs - I can persuade him to wait until tomorrow. Any coupons/deals to look for? Anything coupons to clip/things to sign up for? I still feel Rexall-ed out but he says he can't wait and I prefer to roll it into a $30-$50 spend for some decent airmiles.  And of course, not much time to plan


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> UGH - DH is insisting on a rush trip to Rexall ASAP for some stuff he needs - I can persuade him to wait until tomorrow. Any coupons/deals to look for? Anything coupons to clip/things to sign up for? I still feel Rexall-ed out but he says he can't wait and I prefer to roll it into a $30-$50 spend for some decent airmiles.  And of course, not much time to plan


*The new flyer doesn't start till tomorrow BUT the bonus miles you can get with the current coupon (Spend $50.00 get 110 AM) is better anyway. I haven't had a chance to look at the new flyer though so i don't know if individual bonuses are better or not.

Check the first post for the 2 current coupons.*


----------



## osully

I need Rolaids. I see Rexall has them buy one get one $2 but I don't feel like getting sucked into Rexall this week.


----------



## osully

Yay I got the 50AM Thanks For Shopping At Rexall. 

Do you think this was a promo specifically because they are ending the Load & Go app?


----------



## Debbie

Our Foodland is closing, and yesterday everything in the store was 50% off. I bought some things and then came home and reorganized my pantry and my storage shelves (in the cold room). There is not a thing that I need, nor have a place for, except milk, fresh veggies and fruit, and bread (that I'll buy at the bread store as I need it for the next little while). The only thing that I will be enticed to buy are Sobey's gift cards if/when that deal comes out. I even have my birthday gifts bought for the next little while. Air Miles collecting is grinding to a halt. I'll be watching to see what does come up and revel in your successes, though. Go Air Miles Peeps!


----------



## bababear_50

Thank-you airmiles for my "last chance" airmiles purchase of a 12 cup Braun coffee maker.
780 airmiles,,ordered and delivered in 3 days.
I love it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I think I will be making a small Rexall shop
Peppermint oil /buy one regular price get one $2.00
Zantac buy one regular price get one $2.00 (although if I can get Rexall brand with airmiles I may just get them instead of Zantac).
1 / 12 pkg water @ 99 cents
Palmolive or sunlight liquid dish soap.
Lysol wipes buy one regular price get one for 5 cents.(Although it will depend on the regular price).
Uncle Ben's Rice buy 4 for $5.00
I will probably use the spend $25.00 get 40 airmiles.
Thant's it for me this week.
Hugs Mel

Link to flyer here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-june-30-to-july-6/all


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $158 at Sobeys, earned 342 AM.  I'll take it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I think I will be making a small Rexall shop
> Peppermint oil /buy one regular price get one $2.00
> Zantac buy one regular price get one $2.00 (although if I can get Rexall brand with airmiles I may just get them instead of Zantac).
> 1 / 12 pkg water @ 99 cents
> Palmolive or sunlight liquid dish soap.
> Lysol wipes buy one regular price get one for 5 cents.(Although it will depend on the regular price).
> Uncle Ben's Rice buy 4 for $5.00
> *I will probably use the spend $25.00 get 40 airmiles.*
> Thant's it for me this week.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Link to flyer here
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-june-30-to-july-6/all



*We don't need ANYTHING from Rexall --- if you open our "medicine cupboard" (yup so much we have an entire cupboard, getting old SUCKS!) it is much safer to stand to one side so you don't get hit by something falling out *

*I think you mentioned once that our Rexall's are weird when it comes to coupon usage. I tried to use that coupon (that daily one there was a link to a few weeks back, correct?) and a message popped up on the screen "Airmiles number not valid" On Wednesday when i made a stop to get some things we truly did need (oh and some junk food of course) i ended up well over the $50.00 threshold so handed over the survey coupon to snag the $5.00 discount and THIS message popped up when she then scanned the weekly AM coupon "this will void previous payment method" I had to decide on either the 110 AM or $5.00 off, guess which one i chose !!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Sounds like your Rexall is one where they are testing out their software to catch people like me. My days of stacking may well be numbered. You are such a dedicated Rexall shopper, they really should treat you better!


----------



## kerreyn

Another great Blue Friday!  Spent $370, earned 1358 airmails!

My daughter is a real pro though, she spent $300 and earned 1800 airmiles!!


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Another great Blue Friday!  Spent $370, earned 1358 airmails!
> 
> My daughter is a real pro though, she spent $300 and earned 1800 airmails!!



Oh my gosh those are great airmile collections!!
Well done
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> Another great Blue Friday!  Spent $370, earned 1358 airmails!
> 
> My daughter is a real pro though, she spent $300 and earned 1800 airmails!!


wow,, those are not blue fridays, they are yellow sun shine bright fridays


----------



## mort1331

Well all of you AM hunters, dont be jealous. I just received an email with bonus AM for Sobeys and Foodland. And it comes with.....7AM for everyone 1L jar of pickles I buy.
Can you imagine how many points I am getting on this shopping trip.


----------



## bgula

Just got my 50AM from Rexall from the L&G promotion.


----------



## momtoARQ

Today I got 19AM from the Rona coupon (Get 3x or 7X AM) that was part of the May promotion. Maybe an indication our 1250 AM from that are on their way?!!!  Hopefully!!!


----------



## osully

I haven't had a chance to go to Sobeys yet this weekend.. or Metro. We pretty much only had the patience to go to Loblaws yesterday and that was a huge mess. 

This is what I plan to pick up:

Pretzel buns 3.99 + 5AM
Ben & Jerry's 5.49 + 10AM when you buy 2
Kraft singles 2.49
Ground turkey 3.99
White Swan napkins (if they have any left and are still doing the 15AM bonus per pack) 1.79
Johnsonville sausage 8AM bonus in MyOffers
Compliments deluxe burger buns 5AM bonus in MyOffers
French's ketchup 1L 5AM bonus in MyOffers (and i have a $1 off coupon for when you buy this and mustard together)
French's mustard 550mL 5AM bonus in MyOffers
I do think I will sign up for the Sobeys BMO mastercard though! I currently have BMO airmiles mastercard and didn't see that you receive 2x when spending at Sobeys! I think I will make the swap...


----------



## mort1331

So planning an east coast trip, remembered that you can book thru the airmiles website to get bonus am. Compared what my reg discounts would be for the hotels that we picked for both Montreal and Quebec city. Airmiles was the same, so bonus 1000 am for going thru the website. Now to hope nothing goes wrong. First time booking hotels this way.
On to looking for PEI hotels....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momtoARQ said:


> Today I got 19AM from the Rona coupon (Get 3x or 7X AM) that was part of the May promotion. Maybe an indication our 1250 AM from that are on their way?!!!  Hopefully!!!



DH and I both got our Irving Gas miles as well for this promotion. That was the last one we both needed to appear in our accounts.


----------



## hdrolfe

I stopped at Rexall after dropping my son off with my parent's for a week, spent $98 (more than I planned) but got 242 AM, plus I hope that extra 50 for using a load n go offer. The lady working the cash scanned a few extra coupons she had at the till, I was happy for that


----------



## Sailormoon2

hdrolfe said:


> The lady working the cash scanned a few extra coupons she had at the till, I was happy for that


Yes, this happened to me too! It was great. Unfortunately I was quite distracted and didn't realize I hadn't hit the $75 pre tax for the 150 AM. So I only came away with 143 AM...still ok.


----------



## AngelDisney

Sailormoon2 said:


> Yes, this happened to me too! It was great. Unfortunately I was quite distracted and didn't realize I hadn't hit the $75 pre tax for the 150 AM. So I only came away with 143 AM...still ok.



I used my iPhone calculator to track my purchases to make sure I would make my target. 143 AM is still great!

Two weeks ago with Load and Go I spent $55 and got 205 AM. Today I spent $80 and got only 192 AM. I prefer the multi-Load n go deals. I have 670 more AM to go for my second WDW ticket. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## osully

Went to Sobeys today. Sadly all the White Swan napkin packs that were $1.79 only and 15 AM bonus per pack are gone! Sad moment. 

I did redeem a bunch of MyOffers - Compliments deluxe burger buns (only $2.79 for 5AM), French's ketchup (only $3.49 for 5AM) and French's mustard (only $2.49 for 5AM). 

I did notice that Bear Paws fruit gummies are only $2.49 each and 10AM when you buy 2 packages. I do like fruit gummies in packs like that as it's good portion control for a candy craving.

Also the Pure Leaf iced tea is still showing $1.99 ea and 5AM when you buy 2 at my store since a few weeks back.


----------



## alohamom

Just a reminder for the Summer Hub bonus offers, as of today (July 3rd) you can switch your HBC rewards to automatic AM redemption for 10 bonus airmiles.

I just did it and I thought I would be able to transfer my balance of HBC points to airmiles but I dont see where I can do that. Oh well, 10 is better than nothing!


----------



## Debbie

alohamom said:


> Just a reminder for the Summer Hub bonus offers, as of today (July 3rd) you can switch your HBC rewards to automatic AM redemption for 10 bonus airmiles.
> 
> I just did it and I thought I would be able to transfer my balance of HBC points to airmiles but I dont see where I can do that. Oh well, 10 is better than nothing!


I can't remember (or find) my HBC rewards number.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*

*Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid July 3rd - 6th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Just a reminder for the Summer Hub bonus offers, as of today (July 3rd) you can switch your HBC rewards to automatic AM redemption for 10 bonus airmiles.
> 
> I just did it and I thought I would be able to transfer my balance of HBC points to airmiles but I dont see where I can do that. Oh well, 10 is better than nothing!





Debbie said:


> I can't remember (or find) my HBC rewards number.


*The fine print for this offer is*
** The one-time auto-convert AIR MILES welcome bonus will be applied to your AIR MILES account within 6 weeks of sign-up. Hudson's Bay Rewards points can be redeemed for Reward Miles at a rate of 40 Hudson's Bay Rewards points to 1 Mile. Once you enroll, you can redeem the Hudson's Bay Rewards points you earned at Hudson's Bay, thebay.com and Home Outfitters for Reward Miles. You cannot, however, get Reward Miles by showing your AIR MILES Card at the point of sale. Some exceptions apply, including limitations with respect to points earned through our Hudson's Bay Rewards partners. Visit hbcrewards.com for full details. Hudson's Bay reserves the right to change terms of this offer. If the option for automatic weekly redemption is selected, any Hudson's Bay Rewards points remaining at the end of each week that are not divisible by 40 will be carried forward to the next week.*

*Fine print from the HBC site:*
**Can I still redeem my Hudson’s Bay Rewards points for Air Miles?
Yes you can. If you already signed up for auto redemption for AIR MILES your account will not change. 
Hudson’s Bay Rewards points will be redeemed at a rate of 40 points for 1 AIR MILES ® reward mile. These AIR MILES will be displayed on your AIR MILES® Summary Statement. 
Starting August 31, 2015, in addition to the standard redemption offer a NEW Quarterly Bonus offer is available for Gold and Onyx Collectors. 
The minimum Hudson’s Bay Rewards balance for AIR MILES auto-redemption weekly is 40 Hudson’s Bay Rewards points. 
Please note that only Hudson’s Bay Rewards points earned at Hudson’s Bay, Hudson’s Bay online and Home Outfitters, or otherwise awarded by Hudson’s Bay Company or any of its affiliates can be redeemed for AIR MILES® reward miles. 

I've been converting our HBC points for as long as it has been possible and the stupid "40 HBC rewards points/week" is beyond confusing. I currently have 1168 HBC points . In june they transferred who knows how many to give me 30 AM , May was 12 AM, April 105 AM (there was a bonus coupon offer) March was 1 AM ??, Nothing in Feb, Jan & Dec ... SO the line that I highlighted in red is being used in yet another unexplained AM algorithm. Once upon a time you could transfer the entire amount in a lump sum but the answer to why they stopped that is:
 Can I redeem my Hudson’s Bay Rewards points for AIR MILES on a One Time basis as opposed to signing up for Auto Redemption?
The option for One Time redemption was previously offered, however due to the lack of demand the program was updated to remove this option.
 Stupid!
You can call and ask for them to send you a new card (wallet stolen last year!) so I'm sure they can help you find out what your HBC # is BTW*


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for taking the time to post that Jacqueline, guess I will have to wait and see what, if any, transfer over....


----------



## AngelDisney

alohamom said:


> Just a reminder for the Summer Hub bonus offers, as of today (July 3rd) you can switch your HBC rewards to automatic AM redemption for 10 bonus airmiles.
> 
> I just did it and I thought I would be able to transfer my balance of HBC points to airmiles but I dont see where I can do that. Oh well, 10 is better than nothing!



I can only get a few AM if I do the transfer. Is this still ok to get the 10 AM?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall coupon*
> 
> *Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid July 3rd - 6th*



I will attempt to stack this with the Spend $60 for 100 AM Load and Go and the Spend $25 get 40 AM and the $10 card. Pixie Dust!! Is this Mission Possible?


----------



## ottawamom

Just depends on your store. I figure stack while you can. They are going to figure out how to stop us soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I will attempt to stack this with the Spend $60 for 100 AM Load and Go and the Spend $25 get 40 AM and the $10 card. Pixie Dust!! Is this Mission Possible?





ottawamom said:


> Just depends on your store. I figure stack while you can. They are going to figure out how to stop us soon.


*My advice is to prioritize the coupons in the order you want to use them and then have at it! In your case the weekly coupon and Load n Go *should* be fine and the $10.00 card if you are talking about the gift card you received last week will work as well. *

*My stores seem to be cracking the code -- last week i tried to use the Spend $25.00 get 40 AM and the message "not valid Airmiles number popped up" and when i tried to add the survey coupon for $5.00 off the message and the weekly coupon this message popped up "this will invalidate previous coupon value" I did have both the weekly coupon AND my targeted threshold loadngo offer work though.*


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Just depends on your store. I figure stack while you can. They are going to figure out how to stop us soon.



 Very true!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *My advice is to prioritize the coupons in the order you want to use them and then have at it! In your case the weekly coupon and Load n Go *should* be fine and the $10.00 card if you are talking about the gift card you received last week will work as well. *
> 
> *My stores seem to be cracking the code -- last week i tried to use the Spend $25.00 get 40 AM and the message "not valid Airmiles number popped up" and when i tried to add the survey coupon for $5.00 off the message and the weekly coupon this message popped up "this will invalidate previous coupon value" I did have both the weekly coupon AND my targeted threshold loadngo offer work though.*



Got it!


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> I will attempt to stack this with the Spend $60 for 100 AM Load and Go and the *Spend $25 get 40 AM* and the $10 card. Pixie Dust!! Is this Mission Possible?


Where was this one?  I have a spend $30 get 60 load and go but not sure I have heard of this one.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Where was this one?  I have a spend $30 get 60 load and go but not sure I have heard of this one.



It was posted about a month ago. See Post #5553. It took me a while to locate it.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from my Rexall run - my Rexall is still stacking offers!  I did an order for myself, and one for my daughter (her L&G offers aren't as good as mine).  Along with the various offers, I had a spend $60 get 100am L&G offer, and the spend $40 get 60am coupon for my order, and my daughter had a spend $10 get 20am L&G offer and the spend $40 get 60am coupon.  My order, spent $73.25 and earned 198 airmiles. My daughter's order, spent 44.06 and earned 87 airmiles.  

Still waiting for Airmiles to go thru the WDW Canadian 5 day passes they have in stock and go back to the original so we can get the last pass we need!  We've also accumulated enough airmiles for 1 flight to Florida for our Feb. 18 trip, so we may as well keep going and get enough for a second flight!  The airmiles 'hunt' never ends, does it? lol


PS: When the airmiles from Blue Friday post, my youngest daughter will be Onyx!  Proud momma here!!


----------



## tinkerone

My Rexall hunt today, I spent $51 and received 140 AM.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, how long do you think it will be before AM realizes they credited me TWICE for my Mastercard bonus --- using my card for the month of May and spending $1600 to get 160 AM?? Shows up as 2 separate posts moments ago (the total was updated over 2 hours ago and i couldn't figure out where the extra 320 AM was from?!?!*

*Side note, this means one more piece in the Mega Miles promotion has clicked into place  Fingers are still crossed over the stupid Staples on-line shop working though.*


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Just back from my Rexall run - my Rexall is still stacking offers!  I did an order for myself, and one for my daughter (her L&G offers aren't as good as mine).  Along with the various offers, I had a spend $60 get 100am L&G offer, and the spend $40 get 60am coupon for my order, and my daughter had a spend $10 get 20am L&G offer and the spend $40 get 60am coupon.  My order, spent $73.25 and earned 198 airmiles. My daughter's order, spent 44.06 and earned 87 airmiles.
> 
> Still waiting for Airmiles to go thru the WDW Canadian 5 day passes they have in stock and go back to the original so we can get the last pass we need!  We've also accumulated enough airmiles for 1 flight to Florida for our Feb. 18 trip, so we may as well keep going and get enough for a second flight!  The airmiles 'hunt' never ends, does it? lol
> 
> 
> PS: When the airmiles from Blue Friday post, my youngest daughter will be Onyx!  Proud momma here!!



Thanks for sharing your Rexall AM Hunt! There is hope that I can get 200 AM with about $60 on Thursday. 

On the contrary, I am hoping to get one more Canadian ticket before the end of July. I should have enough AM in one week after some insane AM hunting in the past few weeks!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro airmiles
July 7th-13th
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, how long do you think it will be before AM realizes they credited me TWICE for my Mastercard bonus --- using my card for the month of May and spending $1600 to get 160 AM?? Shows up as 2 separate posts moments ago (the total was updated over 2 hours ago and i couldn't figure out where the extra 320 AM was from?!?!*
> 
> *Side note, this means one more piece in the Mega Miles promotion has clicked into place  Fingers are still crossed over the stupid Staples on-line shop working though.*



Mine for spending $X get 150AM came through also. I didn't think there were any AM associated with the using your card (was it 25 times)? I thought it was just one of the vendor options.

Edit to correct BMO transaction offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Mine for spending $X get 150AM came through also. I didn't think there were any AM associated with the using your card (was it 25 times)? I thought it was just one of the vendor options.
> 
> Edit to correct BMO transaction offer.


*One of the *coupons* for Mega Miles was to use your BMO card 25 times. I figure that if the bonus for spending the correct amount during May has posted then i also met the conditions for that specific piece of the pie *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro airmiles
> July 7th-13th
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all
> Hugs Mel


*This is the flyer for LAST year --- July 7th is FRIDAY this year. Somehow this slipped into their site again ... *


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, how long do you think it will be before AM realizes they credited me TWICE for my Mastercard bonus --- using my card for the month of May and spending $1600 to get 160 AM?? Shows up as 2 separate posts moments ago (the total was updated over 2 hours ago and i couldn't figure out where the extra 320 AM was from?!?!*
> 
> *Side note, this means one more piece in the Mega Miles promotion has clicked into place  Fingers are still crossed over the stupid Staples on-line shop working though.*



Thanks for posting, I just checked my account and my MasterCard bonus shows up twice also.  I hope they don't figure this out....shhhhh....


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> It was posted about a month ago. See Post #5553. It took me a while to locate it.


OMG! I had this shopping card and used it a couple times when I first got it.  I think the cashier kept my card after a purchase and I never noticed.  I forgot all about it...


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> OMG! I had this shopping card and used it a couple times when I first got it.  I think the cashier kept my card after a purchase and I never noticed.  I forgot all about it...



Print it out with the barcode. It still works. I have used it like that a few times already. It's good till this Thursday.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> Print it out with the barcode. It still works. I have used it like that a few times already. It's good till this Thursday.



Thank you, I will do that!!


----------



## jenng1983

Forgot to check in here on Friday. Spent $150, got 800 AMs. I didn't have a lot of time to plan for this one, so that'll have to do, but I'm sure I could have gotten over 1000 AMs for $150


----------



## AngelDisney

jenng1983 said:


> Forgot to check in here on Friday. Spent $150, got 800 AMs. I didn't have a lot of time to plan for this one, so that'll have to do, but I'm sure I could have gotten over 1000 AMs for $150


You rock!


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Mine for spending $X get 150AM came through also. I didn't think there were any AM associated with the using your card (was it 25 times)? I thought it was just one of the vendor options.
> 
> Edit to correct BMO transaction offer.


I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

jenng1983 said:


> Spent $150, got 800 AMs. I didn't have a lot of time to plan for this one



That's soooo awesome!!!!!

I did one shop on the Blue Friday and I got 581 AM for 115 bucks.  I'll take that.  I was going to take advantage of the bonus 25 miles on the Pepsi and Lays products plus the 15X Am for customer appreciation days...but really my butt is saying " for the love of God eat some salad "  lol.  So I didn't indulge in that for this time.  Maybe next time   But I'll take my 581 I got.  Each mile counts


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is the flyer for LAST year --- July 7th is FRIDAY this year. Somehow this slipped into their site again ... *



Sorry for wrong posting guys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer 
July 6-12
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-6-to-12/all

Hopefully this is the right one.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*while updating the thread title and the first post with the link to the upcoming flyers i noticed we hit another milestone late last night!*

*@Silvermist999 you made the first post on page 300 and as such deserve a PRIZE! How about a little throw back to the good ol days in EPCOT with Off Kilter??*


----------



## Silvermist999

Thank you thank you @Donald - my hero!!


----------



## DizzyDis

Can I say yet again how amazing this thread is? We were driving home and realised we needed diapers, so I loaded up my loadandgo offer for spend $60 get 100 AM, then pulled the coupon from 2 pages ago of spend $40, get 60 AM, and picked up the diapers that were actually on sale for once (and milk, bread and lunch meat), spent $80 and walked away with 160 AM!! I know there are way better returns than this, but 2 AM on the dollar for something we desperately needed and DH would have picked up somewhere else, likely costing more and no AM was a huge win for me! And I am confident that this wouldn't have been my immediate response a year ago, so thank you to everyone on this thread who has helped put AM front and centre for me, plus made it so much fun!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DizzyDis said:


> Can I say yet again how amazing this thread is? We were driving home and realised we needed diapers, so I loaded up my loadandgo offer for spend $60 get 100 AM, then pulled the coupon from 2 pages ago of spend $40, get 60 AM, and picked up the diapers that were actually on sale for once (and milk, bread and lunch meat), spent $80 and walked away with 160 AM!! I know there are way better returns than this, but 2 AM on the dollar for something we desperately needed and DH would have picked up somewhere else, likely costing more and no AM was a huge win for me! And I am confident that this wouldn't have been my immediate response a year ago, so thank you to everyone on this thread who has helped put AM front and centre for me, plus made it so much fun!!!


*2 to 1 ratio is awesome in my books! I agree that this thread is great (and no i'm not saying that just because i started it  ) ... I can't believe how many tips I've picked up along the way and our AM account is bursting at the seams!*

*For future reference i try my best to keep the links to the Rexall coupons in the first post along with the link to the first flyer sighting of the week*


----------



## Aladora

My air miles from my "little" fender bender posted today, all 784 of them!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *2 to 1 ratio is awesome in my books! I agree that this thread is great (and no i'm not saying that just because i started it  ) ... I can't believe how many tips I've picked up along the way and our AM account is bursting at the seams!*
> 
> *For future reference i try my best to keep the links to the Rexall coupons in the first post along with the link to the first flyer sighting of the week*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
Buy a 100.00 (Visa or Mastercard) and get 20 airmiles.
I will be picking up some St Huberts soup, buy 3x 1.99 get 60 airmiles.
Link here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Urban fresh
buy 100.00 gift card (Visa or Mastercard) and get 20 bonus airmiles
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/sobeys-canada


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland
Purina cat and dog food on sale $5.99,,, buy x2= 25 airmiles.
Dempsters bagels and tortillas are still on sale $2.99
buy 3 get 25 airmiles.
Spend $100.00 on a (Visa or Mastercard)
get 20 airmiles.
Hugs Mel
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> Spend 100.00 on a (Visa or Mastercard)
> gt 20 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall offer
spend 30.00 between Fri July 7 Sunday July 9th
get a $10.00 Rexall Gift coupon.
the three day special has a few good things for me
Tide laundry detergent $2.99 (limit 4)
Tetley tea 72's $3.99 (limit 3)
Cashmere toilet paper 8 rolls $3.99

Hugs Mel
Link here:
http://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=july6-free10


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys is a bust for me this week.  PC Plus is looking great though!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

DizzyDis said:


> so thank you to everyone on this thread who has helped put AM front and centre for me, plus made it so much fun!!!



I was thinking the same thing this morning as I was checking my AM  total to see if points were allocated as they should be, 

I had purchased a DW ticket on June 12...leaving me with around 60 points left over...I'm already at 1335 again!!!!  Almost half way to another DW ticket or a universal ticket!!!  Hoping to do a couple little road trips on weekends to Rexall if the sales and AM are good to hopefully collect a few more.  I just can't thank everyone enough...crossing my fingers we can do our first Dw and Universal trip this winter!!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was thinking the same thing this morning as I was checking my AM  total to see if points were allocated as they should be,
> 
> I had purchased a DW ticket on June 12...leaving me with around 60 points left over...I'm already at 1335 again!!!!  Almost half way to another DW ticket or a universal ticket!!!  Hoping to do a couple little road trips on weekends to Rexall if the sales and AM are good to hopefully collect a few more.  I just can't thank everyone enough...crossing my fingers we can do our first Dw and Universal trip this winter!!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!



This thread is wonderful! In almost a year's time (I joined the thread in August), I have gotten two UO tickets and one WDW ticket, with 500 AM more for another WDW ticket. I just checked my status. I am 200 AM short to get to Onyx level. I can't believe this! I used to get only about 1000 AM over a few years!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We reached another milestone today! @bababear_50 you posted our 6000th post and it happened to be the very last post on page 300! This thread has had over 315,000 views since my tiny head's up about a gift card promotion at Rexall in August 2015. I wonder how many Airmiles can be attributed to this growing little community? Your post this morning prompted me to take the time to post a link to the individual flyers on the first page so they don't get lost within the hunting trip reports. (read that as an excuse to avoid cleaning the house  )*

*So what would be more appropriate prize for you, Mel, but an Eeyore cake?! And yummy cupcakes for the rest of us, because this is a PARTY!*
*



*


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys is a bust for me this week.  PC Plus is looking great though!



Yep - bust for us too, but I expected that after Blue Friday last week.

We're packing up the dogs and the trailer and heading to the mountains/Kananaskis this weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks to all the great deals over the years posted here I was able to book our flights for our trip to Orlando in May 2018. I'm AM poor once more (we need Blue Fridays in Ontario) and saving every AM I can so that we can get home from Orlando too!

I had considered booking a round-trip but AM kept wanting to send me through Toronto or Montreal on my way home (direct flight down). If I book two one way trips I can get a direct flight each direction. (thought I'd put that out there for those who may not know this is an option)


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ontario
> Buy a 100.00 (Visa or Mastercard) and get 20 airmiles.
> I will be picking up some St Huberts soup, buy 3x 1.99 get 60 airmiles.
> Link here
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-7-to-13/all
> 
> Hugs Mel


*WARNING WARNING WARNING  *
That's is just sad, the 20AM doesn't even cover the cost to activate the card.
unless you need the cards for something, its not worth the purchase. This is a prime example of where some people might just buy to get the points, and not looking at what you are really getting.
Just think of each AM as 10cents and that is the quick and dirty calculation. It is really a little more, but not much.

Now the St. H soup is like getting the soup free, if you were wanting to try it out, or it is your soup of choice, stock up.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys is a bust for me this week.  PC Plus is looking great though!



Do your new offers load on Thursday? Mine aren't until Friday, so I don't know how they will look for me.  This week was a bust, although I did have enough points to do a $50 redemption at Zehrs when they had the bonus redemption last week.  Got back 5000 points for using my $50 and bought b/s chicken breast at $2.99/lb.  Win/win!


----------



## Cinderella6174

They wouldn't stack the coupons at my Rexall, so just got the 40 airmiles when you spend $25. Figured I would save the money for next time. I want to echo the sentiments - this thread has been great. I am not anywhere near the likes of Pumpkin1172!
I will be trying to get to Sobeys for the St Hubert deal, for 60 AM? Sounds great!


----------



## AngelDisney

Cinderella6174 said:


> They wouldn't stack the coupons at my Rexall, so just got the 40 airmiles when you spend $25. Figured I would save the money for next time. I want to echo the sentiments - this thread has been great. I am not anywhere near the likes of Pumpkin1172!
> I will be trying to get to Sobeys for the St Hubert deal, for 60 AM? Sounds great!



It really depends on the stores. I have one that won't scan more than one coupon. I just avoid going to that one. I stacked successfully today. I bought more than what I needed on sale items and saved $54 overall. The $10 Rexall card is like the $5 that can be used after taxes. I bought over $70 pre-tax just in case to make sure I meet the $60 purchase requirement for the Load n Go offer with the $10 Rexall card.

Spent $70 and got 203 AM, stacking $40 get 60 AM, $25 get 40 AM, $60 get 100 AM Load n Go plus the $10 Rexall card. The cashier told me they might not be stackable and I told him to scan the two coupons anyway and see what the system would do. I don't like it when they refuse to even try. It happened once before and I stopped going to that store which was the closest to where I live.

Now I am unofficially Onyx! I just have to wait for the AM to load and hopefully get my status updated to Onyx.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *We reached another milestone today! @bababear_50 you posted our 6000th post and it happened to be the very last post on page 300! This thread has had over 315,000 views since my tiny head's up about a gift card promotion at Rexall in August 2015. I wonder how many Airmiles can be attributed to this growing little community? Your post this morning prompted me to take the time to post a link to the individual flyers on the first page so they don't get lost within the hunting trip reports. (read that as an excuse to avoid cleaning the house  )*
> 
> *So what would be more appropriate prize for you, Mel, but an Eeyore cake?! And yummy cupcakes for the rest of us, because this is a PARTY!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhhh Thanks Hon!
Double celebration today--I GOT Probate certificate from the courts!Finally!!!
Now I can honour my brother and finalize his wishes.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

FYI, I just got another 7-day WDW pass this morning, the discounted rate is still available for both 5-day and 7-day WDW passes. Thanks everyone, for keeping this thread alive and current


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm going through an air miles anti-collecting rut.  Anyone else hit a wall when it just seems like too much effort to try and maximize your offers?


----------



## ottawamom

True the big deals aren't out there right now for us east of the Manitoba border but I keep plugging away anyway. I find I am becoming way more selective in what I purchase but I will go and pick up the AM deals if they make sense for my family. I've got 4000 more AM to get so that I can get flights home from Florida (5 of us travelling). So I've got some incentive there.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Tinkershelly said:


> FYI, I just got another 7-day WDW pass this morning, the discounted rate is still available for both 5-day and 7-day WDW passes. Thanks everyone, for keeping this thread alive and current


Awesome! I'm hoping they are still there when our mega miles ( or whatever the heck that promo was called) posts so I can grab another one.


----------



## Raimiette

Quick question regarding the St. Hubert soup at Sobeys.

Can you get multiple bonus airmiles or is it a one time thing?  For instance, if I buy 6 of them, will I get 120 airmiles or is it limited to a 1 time purchase of 3 for 60 bonus miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> Quick question regarding the St. Hubert soup at Sobeys.
> 
> Can you get multiple bonus airmiles or is it a one time thing?  For instance, if I buy 6 of them, will I get 120 airmiles or is it limited to a 1 time purchase of 3 for 60 bonus miles?


*For bonus offers that are mentioned in flyers you can 100% complete the offer multiple times within the same sale. So have at it an buy a case if you want! Unless there is a quantity mentioned either in the flyer or in your store you can do the bonus offers as many times as you'd like. Just ask about the Pickle Palazzo of Spring 2017 ... *

*The only offers that are once & done are the targeted ones which are loaded to your card for either Sobeys/Foodland (called My Offers) and Rexall (called Loadand Go) The offers for Metro will stay active for 2 full weeks if you actually save them on your mobile device or print them off (they will only work once per transaction per day though) *


----------



## AngelDisney

How often does Metro post the AM? One week or two? Hate it when I have to wait for my AM count to get updated! TIA!!

My trip today to Sobeys should complete my AM Hunt for the second WDW ticket. Hope there is no limit on the Hubert soup. I only need 9. My colleague would love my food drive contribution this fall.

Can't take the Costa Coffee anymore! But I will go one more round for the AM just in case. I kind of lose count of my pending AM from Shell.

Happy AM hunting this weekend!


----------



## bgula

Need a ticket for WDW in August.  Been waiting for the Canadian sale to end as I want the regular tickets for the value, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen and I'm not sure how much longer to wait.  If I have to get one of the Canadian tickets, does anyone remember what they were worth in US$?  Previously I could check on the Disney website, but now that the promo has ended, I can't do that.  This would be for a child.  I think the discount was roughly 25%, correct?  That would make it ~$311 US incl. tax or ~$291US without tax.  Does that sound right?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> True the big deals aren't out there right now for us east of the Manitoba border but I keep plugging away anyway. I find I am becoming way more selective in what I purchase but I will go and pick up the AM deals if they make sense for my family. I've got 4000 more AM to get so that I can get flights home from Florida (5 of us travelling). So I've got some incentive there.


Well would it be so bad to be stuck in Florida. One way tickets.


----------



## AngelDisney

bgula said:


> Need a ticket for WDW in August.  Been waiting for the Canadian sale to end as I want the regular tickets for the value, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen and I'm not sure how much longer to wait.  If I have to get one of the Canadian tickets, does anyone remember what they were worth in US$?  Previously I could check on the Disney website, but now that the promo has ended, I can't do that.  This would be for a child.  I think the discount was roughly 25%, correct?  That would make it ~$311 US incl. tax or ~$291US without tax.  Does that sound right?


It's 25% off.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobey's. I think they know the St Hubert soup is going to be popular. The shelves at 10:00am had 7 cans on it and I took 6 of them. I just get annoyed  when I can't get the # of an item that I had planned on. But I will not be deterred I am off to another Sobeys after I take the cat to the vet. I will get my planned on # for AM for the soup.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> How often does Metro post the AM? One week or two? Hate it when I have to wait for my AM count to get updated! TIA!!
> 
> Happy AM hunting this weekend!



*I find Metro varies from store to store -- we shopped in London and they posted the following week. Our local store, that we go to every single week? Can take WEEKS -- generally speaking 3, but we've had it go right up to 112 days when they were doing a major renovation last fall *


----------



## mkmommy

For the Mega Miles, what was the amount of Air Miles for using your BMO MasterCard 25 times in May?


----------



## ottawamom

Using your Mastercard 25 times in May counted as one of the coupons needed for the promotion to get 1250AM. There were no specific AM associated with doing this. There was another promotion tailored by BMO to various Mastercard holder to earn X AM when you spent $Y on your card during the month of May.


----------



## bababear_50

I headed over to Sobeys to get some soup and yep slim pickings.......................
Ottawamom had me rushing out the door...........lol
I did manage to get 12 cans and they gave me a raincheck for 12 more....the shelf is now empty....
My targeted offers
Spend 120.00 get 40 airmiles
1 Tim Hortons can of hot chocolate 7 airmiles
Box of prime chicken strips 25 airmiles for one box
1 Philly cream cheese (strawberry) 7 airmiles
1 Pure leaf lemon tea 6 airmiles
Store offers
St Huberts chicken pot pie/quiche bacon cheddar pot pie 10 airmiles each --I bought 2 of them.
(this one I didn't see in the flyer. I just add a tossed /caesar salad with it and it makes a fast dinner.
They did have some nice 2lb containers of strawberries,,yum.
Happy "Soup" shopping.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Forgot about the raincheck thing, I will try that at my next store if I'm not successful. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mab2012

bgula said:


> Need a ticket for WDW in August.  Been waiting for the Canadian sale to end as I want the regular tickets for the value, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen and I'm not sure how much longer to wait.  If I have to get one of the Canadian tickets, does anyone remember what they were worth in US$?  Previously I could check on the Disney website, but now that the promo has ended, I can't do that.  This would be for a child.  I think the discount was roughly 25%, correct?  That would make it ~$311 US incl. tax or ~$291US without tax.  Does that sound right?





AngelDisney said:


> It's 25% off.



It was 25% off before the the early 2017 price hike.  So a little better than 25% off current prices.

I don't have all the numbers in front of me, but based on some scribbles I made when I was trying to figure out what I wanted to buy, I believe the 5-day base ticket was $271+tax, and the 7-day was $295+tax.  Those were the adult prices.  The child prices should have been about $15 cheaper, but I don't have the exact price.

Of course the "cost" of the Air Miles tickets will go up once the Canadian Resident tickets run out.  Whether they are better or worse value remains to be seen.  We know that Air Miles did not pass on the whole discount when the Canadian Resident tickets were introduced.  If memory serves, the number of Air Miles needed for a discounted ticket was around 17% lower than the regular tickets they offered previously.  So there is a small possibility that the new tickets (when and if they are offered) will actually be better relative value than the Canadian Resident tickets.  But I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## bgula

mab2012 said:


> It was 25% off before the the early 2017 price hike.  So a little better than 25% off current prices.
> 
> I don't have all the numbers in front of me, but based on some scribbles I made when I was trying to figure out what I wanted to buy, I believe the 5-day base ticket was $271+tax, and the 7-day was $295+tax.  Those were the adult prices.  The child prices should have been about $15 cheaper, but I don't have the exact price.
> 
> Of course the "cost" of the Air Miles tickets will go up once the Canadian Resident tickets run out.  Whether they are better or worse value remains to be seen.  We know that Air Miles did not pass on the whole discount when the Canadian Resident tickets were introduced.  If memory serves, the number of Air Miles needed for a discounted ticket was around 17% lower than the regular tickets they offered previously.  So there is a small possibility that the new tickets (when and if they are offered) will actually be better relative value than the Canadian Resident tickets.  But I wouldn't hold my breath.



That's the reason why I don't want the Canadian tickets - too many AM for not enough $ in value.  Still, better to get ~$300 off an AP renewal than nothing at all.


----------



## mort1331

bgula said:


> That's the reason why I don't want the Canadian tickets - too many AM for not enough $ in value.  Still, better to get ~$300 off an AP renewal than nothing at all.


If your a DVC member, there is a great offer right now with APs. You get the Premium Platinum with waterparks for same price of reg Gold, and no blackouts. $599 I think. So even upgrading your AM tickets to that if you are going twice in 12mnths would be good.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I headed over to Sobeys to get some soup and yep slim pickings.......................
> Ottawamom had me rushing out the door...........lol
> I did manage to get 12 cans and they gave me a raincheck for 12 more....the shelf is now empty....
> My targeted offers
> Spend 120.00 get 40 airmiles
> 1 Tim Hortons can of hot chocolate 7 airmiles
> Box of prime chicken strips 25 airmiles for one box
> 1 Philly cream cheese (strawberry) 7 airmiles
> 1 Pure leaf lemon tea 6 airmiles
> Store offers
> St Huberts chicken pot pie/quiche bacon cheddar pot pie 10 airmiles each --I bought 2 of them.
> (this one I didn't see in the flyer. I just add a tossed /caesar salad with it and it makes a fast dinner.
> They did have some nice 2lb containers of strawberries,,yum.
> Happy "Soup" shopping.
> Hugs Mel


Someone must like strawberries.


----------



## bgula

mort1331 said:


> If your a DVC member, there is a great offer right now with APs. You get the Premium Platinum with waterparks for same price of reg Gold, and no blackouts. $599 I think. So even upgrading your AM tickets to that if you are going twice in 12mnths would be good.



Sorry, not DVC.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Need a ticket for WDW in August.  Been waiting for the Canadian sale to end as I want the regular tickets for the value, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen and I'm not sure how much longer to wait.  If I have to get one of the Canadian tickets, does anyone remember what they were worth in US$?  Previously I could check on the Disney website, but now that the promo has ended, I can't do that.  This would be for a child.  I think the discount was roughly 25%, correct?  That would make it ~$311 US incl. tax or ~$291US without tax.  Does that sound right?


*I've done some wading thru the massive thread about the tickets and came across a post of mine where i had mentioned that the price for the Discounted CDN ticket :5 day ticket was $271.58*
*6 day ticket was $283.56*
*7 day was $295.54*

*AND when i reached the point in the thread where the price increase happened the discount became 32% (was a rather sad exercise -- i was posting the whole 3 weeks we were there ... and then poof the trip was over!)*


----------



## pigletto

I would actually like the soup and the broth so I will check my Sobey's tonight. Fingers crossed there is any left. I probably should have gone this morning.


----------



## ottawamom

Just got back from Sobeys #2. They were cleared out by someone purchasing 40 cans this morning. I asked about any in the back, no, but they are getting a shipment tonight. Got a raincheck but she would only give me one for 4 (store policy at this location). Went back to store #1 on my way home got a raincheck there for 6 they were hoping to get more in on Monday.

My advice, via Bababear, get a  raincheck and make sure they mention the AM bonus on it.


----------



## mab2012

mort1331 said:


> If your a DVC member, there is a great offer right now with APs. You get the Premium Platinum with waterparks for same price of reg Gold, and no blackouts. $599 I think. So even upgrading your AM tickets to that if you are going twice in 12mnths would be good.



Even better - $559.  Considering that a regular 7-day hopper is up to $485, it's a great deal for anyone who is both eligible to purchase and can make use of it.

We have active Gold passes right now (not normal, but we took advantage of the 13-month AP offer last fall), and my understanding is that we will be able to upgrade for $10/ticket (I bought our passes before the last price hike, so paid $549).  I have no interest in being at WDW during the blackout periods, but might well take advantage of the water parks at that price!  If only I had more vacation time...

Sorry, off topic.  Back to your regularly scheduled Air Miles discussion.  I might stop at Sobeys and see if I can get in on that soup.


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> Just got back from Sobeys #2. They were cleared out by someone purchasing 40 cans this morning. I asked about any in the back, no, but they are getting a shipment tonight. Got a raincheck but she would only give me one for 4 (store policy at this location). Went back to store #1 on my way home got a raincheck there for 6 they were hoping to get more in on Monday.
> 
> My advice, via Bababear, get a  raincheck and make sure they mention the AM bonus on it.



Before I bother to stop, do you mind sharing which Sobeys you tried?

Kanata March Road location is on my way home.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I find Metro varies from store to store -- we shopped in London and they posted the following week. Our local store, that we go to every single week? Can take WEEKS -- generally speaking 3, but we've had it go right up to 112 days when they were doing a major renovation last fall *


OMG! 
More Costa Coffee??!!

Edited:
Maybe I should get more soup. I got the 9 cans I wanted and there were two more left. I could have bought one of the boxed soup to make it 3 but canned soup stores better for fall food drive.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Headed to Barrhaven Sobey's around noon today to find the shelfs empty. Will try again tonight, but not holding my breath on the soup situation.


----------



## osully

OMG I was devastated to find 2 cans of soup only at my Sobeys... I got a raincheck but it doesn't mention AM bonus... just 1.99 each. Do I have to specifically ask? 

Is it sad that I want to stop by before work on Monday to hopefully get some? 

An extra $12 worth of soup for 120 AM would have gotten me over 200AM with my weekly trip.


----------



## osully

I also noticed if anyone is wondering they are no longer doing White Swan napkins for 15AM bonus per pack... they were just regular tag but on sale now for 1.49 at my store.


----------



## pigletto

I went to my store and got the broth . I managed to get 12 . They didn't have the cans of soup but I wasn't interested in those. There were another six or so way back on the shelf but A) I'm short and couldn't reach and B) I felt a little better leaving some in case there is another airmiles fiend in my little town .

Spent $24 and got 242 airnmiles 
I use chicken broth in several soups that I make so this was a great purchase !


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've done some wading thru the massive thread about the tickets and came across a post of mine where i had mentioned that the price for the Discounted CDN ticket :5 day ticket was $271.58*
> *6 day ticket was $283.56*
> *7 day was $295.54*
> 
> *AND when i reached the point in the thread where the price increase happened the discount became 32% (was a rather sad exercise -- i was posting the whole 3 weeks we were there ... and then poof the trip was over!)*



Thanks!  I'm assuming that the numbers you gave are for Adult tickets?  Just wanted a rough number so that I can make sure that I don't get the wrong info from an ill-informed CM.  I always have the numbers with me to verify that they're doing the price bridging correctly.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys on Terry Fox is getting a shipment tonight. There should be soup on it. Call first before heading to the store. Sobeys in Barrhaven isn't getting another shipment of food until Monday. Go get rainchecks at the very least. That way you can pick soup up after the promotions is over.

osully keep a copy of your flyer if they didn't specifically mention the AM on your Raincheck. The combination of raincheck and flyer should be enough to get the airmiles added at customer service.


----------



## alohamom

Acton, Ontario Sobeys had shelves full of both the tetra pacs of broth and the cans of soup


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Thanks!  I'm assuming that the numbers you gave are for Adult tickets?  Just wanted a rough number so that I can make sure that I don't get the wrong info from an ill-informed CM.  I always have the numbers with me to verify that they're doing the price bridging correctly.


*Correct, those are adult tickets.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In case anyone is in need of being beautiful ---- Rexall's Beauty event is on Sunday*
**


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys on Terry Fox is getting a shipment tonight. There should be soup on it. Call first before heading to the store. Sobeys in Barrhaven isn't getting another shipment of food until Monday. Go get rainchecks at the very least. That way you can pick soup up after the promotions is over.
> 
> osully keep a copy of your flyer if they didn't specifically mention the AM on your Raincheck. The combination of raincheck and flyer should be enough to get the airmiles added at customer service.



thanks for the tip!


----------



## pigletto

pigletto said:


> I went to my store and got the broth . I managed to get 12 . They didn't have the cans of soup but I wasn't interested in those. There were another six or so way back on the shelf but A) I'm short and couldn't reach and B) I felt a little better leaving some in case there is another airmiles fiend in my little town .
> 
> Spent $24 and got 242 airnmiles
> I use chicken broth in several soups that I make so this was a great purchase !


I went back to that store today and bought the last 6 of the broth.  The other airmiles fiends had their chance


----------



## mort1331

Aurora cleaned out, and not by me. Getting new shipment in tonight, I wont be around, so good luck to those who are.


----------



## Raimiette

I have 2 Sobeys available to me, Ancaster and Burlington.  Ancaster was totally out of the soup/broth both yesterday night and this afternoon when I went (I was super disappointed) but Burlington had 6 broths left and 24 cans of soup.  I grabbed all the broths and all but 3 of the soups.  $57 (I also bought 3 reusable bags) for 543 airmiles, not too shabby.

I did feel a bit guilty when I was grabbing all the soup lol


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I feel like I have been in an AM rut lately....however I did finally finish my $200 in gas purchases on my AMEX last night to earn my 400 AM...I needed an additional $30 to make the $200 so I checked out the gift cards at my local Shell and found that they are now selling Kobo gift cards....woo hoo!!!!!  I picked up 2 $25 cards and now when Shell has an instore promotion for AM, I know what I will be buying!!!!!


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone remember when the points for the last big promo are supposed to post? (I forget what it was .. Mega Miles?).

I still haven't purchased my last Disney ticket. If they post soon I will use airmiles. If not, I will try to use my airmiles for the car rental.


*Found it.. up to 120 days which could be well into September and way too late for me to use the miles for a ticket. Car rental it is.


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I feel like I have been in an AM rut lately....however I did finally finish my $200 in gas purchases on my AMEX last night to earn my 400 AM...I needed an additional $30 to make the $200 so I checked out the gift cards at my local Shell and found that they are now selling Kobo gift cards....woo hoo!!!!!  I picked up 2 $25 cards and now when Shell has an instore promotion for AM, I know what I will be buying!!!!!


Anybody remember the dates for the Amex gas promotion?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Anybody remember the dates for the Amex gas promotion?


*If you're talking about the Soar into More --- Spend $200.00 and get 400 AM, ends July 31st*


----------



## worldwidepayne

Raimiette said:


> I have 2 Sobeys available to me, Ancaster and Burlington.  Ancaster was totally out of the soup/broth both yesterday night and this afternoon when I went (I was super disappointed) but Burlington had 6 broths left and 24 cans of soup.  I grabbed all the broths and all but 3 of the soups.  $57 (I also bought 3 reusable bags) for 543 airmiles, not too shabby.
> 
> I did feel a bit guilty when I was grabbing all the soup lol


So that's why I couldn't find any on Friday afternoon!


----------



## juniorbugman

The Foodland in Haliburton also has the buy 3 St Hubert soups/ broths get 60 airmiles so it may be a foodland deal as well.

Edited to say I think they were $2.49 each not $1.99 like at Sobey's.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you're talking about the Soar into More --- Spend $200.00 and get 400 AM, ends July 31st*


Thanks. Just checking my figures. I filled up on May 31st, or I'd be done. One more fill up should do it.


----------



## Raimiette

worldwidepayne said:


> So that's why I couldn't find any on Friday afternoon!



Not my doing, I was there Saturday morning around 11.  

If you are still looking Ancaster got some stock in.  I went in this morning and they have a limit of 3 cans a type per customer.  Between my sister and I, spent $60 and picked up 600 more airmiles.  There were lots of cans left due to the limit.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Currently traveling home to Ottawa from Niagara Falls.  Stopping at a few Sobeys on the way.  Soup success in Lincoln first, then this in Ajax?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I picked up 3 cartons of broth and 3 cans of soup along with 4 packages of turkey bacon.  Debated getting more but in the end I only bought what we will eat.  Spent $27 ....171 miles. 

Although.... if I dip in to that soup for lunch tomorrow I might need more.


----------



## ottawamom

That looks really shady on the part of the store. I can see putting limits on product sales so everyone gets a shot but to say it's a flyer error? Bad, very bad. (OMG I'm beginning to sound like someone we can't name on these boards)


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Although.... if I dip in to that soup for lunch tomorrow I might need more.



LOL-exactly what we had for lunch today! LOL-I see a lot of soup lunches in the near future...


----------



## Raimiette

It would be weird if it was a flyer error anyway.  The airmiles are given automatically by the system.  Does that mean it was an error Ontariowide?  It's very odd.


----------



## osully

thats so weird. hope my Sobeys gets more in...


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> LOL-exactly what we had for lunch today! LOL-I see a lot of soup lunches in the near future...


About once a week it's just the two of us for dinner and it usually ends up being soup and salad or something equally as boring. I'm starting to think I had better have soup for lunch tomorrow to see if I need to stock up.


----------



## osully

I know most of us are earning AM for Disney or Universal tickets / flights but I only today noticed they have some cute Kate Spade bags around the 3000AM mark. I had no idea!!


----------



## pigletto

kuhltiffany said:


> Currently traveling home to Ottawa from Niagara Falls.  Stopping at a few Sobeys on the way.  Soup success in Lincoln first, then this in Ajax?


What a complete scam. Like someone else said , it isn't just in the flyer , the system is automatically awarding the miles. Sounds like Ajax has decided they don't want to participate or give rainchecks , so they've come up with this lie instead.


----------



## mort1331

kuhltiffany said:


> Currently traveling home to Ottawa from Niagara Falls.  Stopping at a few Sobeys on the way.  Soup success in Lincoln first, then this in Ajax?


wow anyone in ajax that can report this store to head office. |They might give you a credit for pointing this out. Poor customer service. These are not independent stores, so no way there is an error.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall coupon
Spend 40.00 get 60 airmiles
July 10-13
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/July10/JUL10-COUPON-4060-ONMB.PDF


----------



## kuhltiffany

Didn't make much sense to me either.  I looked but there were absolutely none of the St. Hubert brand soups or broth on the shelves, just empty space like it had been pulled.  Does it cost the store to honour promotions like these?  This was one of the smaller sized stores...



pigletto said:


> What a complete scam. Like someone else said , it isn't just in the flyer , the system is automatically awarding the miles. Sounds like Ajax has decided they don't want to participate or give rainchecks , so they've come up with this lie instead.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am now waiting for Metro and Sobeys to post my AM, so I can order my last WDW ticket. Just wish all AM partners are like Rexall. And I am officially Onyx! Feel very accomplished! Lol!!

Edited:
I need a break from the intensive AM Hunt! Will start again after my trip in September!! What a year with AM fun!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Didn't make much sense to me either.  I looked but there were absolutely none of the St. Hubert brand soups or broth on the shelves, just empty space like it had been pulled.  Does it cost the store to honour promotions like these?  This was one of the smaller sized stores...


*Yes it 100% costs the store to run these promotions ---even when they end up costing the store more than they are making. HOWEVER, they do not get to chose if they will participate or not, they are part of a chain and it is one of the costs of doing business under that chain's name. Size of the store has zero impact on anything.  Don't like it? Tough cookies -- they can not simply put up a sign saying the flyer is wrong when clearly it isn't. As others mentioned it is happening at other stores and has been since the moment the flyer became active. If there is an error in a flyer the chain will issue a retraction and provide the stores with OFFICIAL signs to use.*


----------



## ottawamom

While all of you are enjoying your soup promotion soup for lunch, for me it's cereal, as I try to eat my way through the stockpile I have in the basement before it reaches its best before date. I like to think of it as my new diet program, cereal for breakfast, cereal for lunch and a sensible balanced dinner.  

I was at Sobeys this morning to see if there was any soup. Turns out the delivery is overnight on Monday. Got a raincheck for 6 more. The CS rep I spoke with said someone came early Saturday morning and just cleaned out the shipment which had just arrived. The cashier didn't know what to do so she let it go through. They had been planning on putting up a "limit" notice they just didn't get to it in time.

I get the feeling we may be seeing limits on the big promotions in the near future.


----------



## tinkerone

On my way to Rexall in a few minutes.  I have my Load and Go spend $40 get 60, I have the Rexall offer of spend $40 get 60, I have the $5 off coupon posted on the first page (that expires shortly).  Am I missing anything?


----------



## tinkerone

tinkerone said:


> On my way to Rexall in a few minutes.  I have my Load and Go spend $40 get 60, I have the Rexall offer of spend $40 get 60, I have the $5 off coupon posted on the first page (that expires shortly).  Am I missing anything?


So I'm back.  Managed to get 132 AM on $45.51.  I'm happy.


----------



## osully

Stopped into the Kanata Sobeys. One pack of broth only. Boo.


----------



## osully

I did notice they have the pretzel and croissant hamburger / hotdog buns but 3 get 25AM!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok--I went for a little drive.......I needed to get away.....
Life here has been crazy--I put my brothers condo on the market (for sale) Friday night ---sold it Sat morning $50.000.00 over asking price. God I am just glad I am not in the buyers market right now. I just don't know how our young ones are ever going to afford home ownership.
I went soup hunting.....................
Woodchester Sobeys --all out of St Hubert's soup
10 th Line Sobeys----all out of St Hubert's soup
Milton Sobeys---- all out of St Hubert's soup
I do have 24 cans worth of rainchecks and this time I got them to print "With" airmiles on the raincheck.
So we shall see when they get the cans of soup,,,if they honour the rainchecks.
I can see them closing the bigger airmiles promotions but I am hopeful they don't.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I was talking to my niece at dinner tonight, she works at Sobeys Barrhaven, and she said the soups were sold out in "like 10 minutes". It was kind of funny.


----------



## ottawamom

That was the incident I mentioned above on Saturday.  I was at Sobeys Barrhaven on Friday around 10:30 and was able to get 6 cans but that was it. There was shelf space that would have held 100 cans easily.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> That was the incident I mentioned above on Saturday.  I was at Sobeys Barrhaven on Friday around 10:30 and was able to get 6 cans but that was it. There was shelf space that would have held 100 cans easily.



I hope they have some when I am there tomorrow after work! I still need groceries though so I'll be buying other things. But I could use a few cans of soup to have on hand so why not get airmiles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's Amazon Prime day today and you can get 5X the AM if you shop today. Sling shot thru the Airmilesshop.ca and be sure to follow the instructions CAREFULLY to ensure you get credited the miles. They're in the first post if you need a refresher course.*

*Happy clicking *
*



*


----------



## DizzyDis

Yay for Rexall! Spent $47 and walked away with 148 AM between load and go (spend $40 get 60AM, spend $20 on skincare get 25AM), as well as the spend $40 get 60AM coupon and $5 off survey coupon. Everything was also on sale, so I also saved about $28 from full value and was all product I actually needed. Definitely a success for me!!

Also, I am seeing some of the Lowe's and Rona bonuses post from Mega Miles days, so hope that will be coming soon. Still waiting on my one through airmilesshops.ca to post. Has anyone gotten theirs through yet?

And I can't remember, do we have a guess as to whether the 1250 will count towards Onyx?


----------



## mort1331

Metro is a total bust this week, but Sobeys..
Dont have a link, Sobeys has a ton. |Some good some ok.
Prime wings or burgers 50AM wyb 2@9.99
Pepperettes or chicken strips 50AM wyb 3 @7.99
Greenfield Producst 50AM wyb 3@6.49
Stonemill bread 25AM wyb 3@ 3.99
100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats starting @ 3.99
plus lots of others that might be handy for some.
Happy shopping


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's Amazon Prime day today and you can get 5X the AM if you shop today. Sling shot thru the Airmilesshop.ca and be sure to follow the instructions CAREFULLY to ensure you get credited the miles. They're in the first post if you need a refresher course.*
> 
> *Happy clicking *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dammit, completely forgot about this.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Metro is a total bust this week, but Sobeys..
> Dont have a link, Sobeys has a ton. |Some good some ok.
> Prime wings or burgers 50AM wyb 2@9.99
> Pepperettes or chicken strips 50AM wyb 3 @7.99
> Greenfield Producst 50AM wyb 3@6.49
> Stonemill bread 25AM wyb 3@ 3.99
> 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats starting @ 3.99
> plus lots of others that might be handy for some.
> Happy shopping



The ice cream treat one will be a winner (depending on what they are). I'll have to get Dh to go in Thursday as I will be out of town. But getting $10 in airmiles value on $16 works for me. I will probably do that deal twice.

I'm also going to go to Rexall tomorrow night and doing the Spend $40 get 60. It will net me at least 120 miles for $40 and I've got a growing list of things I need from Rexall anyway. Even if this weekend is a spend 50 get 100, I should be good to do both shops with all that I need. 
So at a minimum if all goes according to plan I will end up with 320 airmiles for around $75.


----------



## osully

looking forward to some non soup opportunities at Sobeys


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> Metro is a total bust this week, but Sobeys..
> Dont have a link, Sobeys has a ton. |Some good some ok.
> Prime wings or burgers 50AM wyb 2@9.99
> Pepperettes or chicken strips 50AM wyb 3 @7.99
> Greenfield Producst 50AM wyb 3@6.49
> Stonemill bread 25AM wyb 3@ 3.99
> 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats starting @ 3.99
> plus lots of others that might be handy for some.
> Happy shopping


Which province are these AM deals for? Can't find them in this week's Ontario flyer. TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Which province are these AM deals for? Can't find them in this week's Ontario flyer. TIA!


*Those will be a very early head's up for this upcoming flyer for Ontario --- some people get the hard copies of the flyers before they are even posted online!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall shopping trip while waiting on hubby's GO train....*

*Sale # 1 Spent $40.06 (closest i've been in a long time  ) and snagged 126 AM by using the Spend $40.00 get 60 AM coupon and several load n go*
*Sale #2 Spent $46.43 and snagged 154 AM by using the coupon and buying $30.00 worth of vitamins --worth 30 AM and a loadngo for the vitamins*
*Total spent $86.49 and snagged 278 AM *

*I filled out the survey with the hope it would generate the next $5.00 coupon and the silly thing was still dated for the 11th --- you know, TODAY! I'll hold off and do the 2nd survey code tomorrow*


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> Which province are these AM deals for? Can't find them in this week's Ontario flyer. TIA!





Donald - my hero said:


> *Those will be a very early head's up for this upcoming flyer for Ontario --- some people get the hard copies of the flyers before they are even posted online!*



Some of us might have little girls that are flyer delivery people.....hmmmmm...just saying
Sobeys usually isnt out this early


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> Some of us might have little girls that are flyer delivery people.....hmmmmm...just saying
> Sobeys usually isnt out this early


Thanks for the insider info!


----------



## kyrkea333

Donald - my hero said:


> *I always keep lots of the coupon booklets sitting around for the inevitable slip-ups*
> 
> *The code for the Rona 6X offer was 2346. The fine print on that specific coupon reads as follows:*
> 
> 
> *The first mile will be awarded upon the valid use of the coupon and the difference between that  Mile and the offer will be deposited in the Collector Account within 60 days of the end of the promotion.*
> 
> *SO you can't follow up on the missing bonus miles until July 30th.*


Thank you so much for that information. I just saw today that they've now credited our account. I appreciate you passing that information on to me!


----------



## Cinderella6174

At least we have Rexall. Haven't been able to even get to Sobeys yet (when does the promo end?)
Went to Rexall, used my Load and Go (60 AM wus $40) and the coupon for the same and came out spending $48 incl tax, 122 AM.
The kids are totally into the hunt now.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys flyer is Friday - Thursday except for the Atlantic provinces which is Thursday - Wednesday I believe.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG, nothing good for Sobeys this week! Lawton's hasn't had any great offers in over a month!  July might be a dry month for me...grrr.  Don't they know I have a certain amount of air miles I need to earn each month to keep my Cash budget flowing?


----------



## flower_petals

New to air miles. If I read correctly, you can buy park tickets with AM? How many does it take for a ticket?


----------



## bababear_50

flower_petals said:


> New to air miles. If I read correctly, you can buy park tickets with AM? How many does it take for a ticket?



Hello and Welcome

Walt Disney World Orlando Florida
5 and 7 day passes canadian resident tickets
adult 5 day---2950  7 day----3250
child  5 day---2650  7 day--- 3150

I am currently saving for a few Universal Studios Park passes.
2 day Park to Park pass is 2425 airmiles.

log into your account
go to Dream rewards--go to Fun attractions USA
Legoland
Seaworld
Busch Gardens
Disneyland

 I also collect cash airmiles to get Starbucks gift cards online,
all 4 parks in Disney World and in Downtown Disney Springs have a Starbucks.
95 airmiles =$10.00 starbucks gift card.

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> I had considered booking a round-trip but AM kept wanting to send me through Toronto or Montreal on my way home (direct flight down). If I book two one way trips I can get a direct flight each direction. (thought I'd put that out there for those who may not know this is an option)



This is the problem my daughter is running into.  She can get a direct flight from YYC to MCO in February, but coming back AM wants to send her through Winnipeg.  When I tried to just do a one way flight, the direct from YYC to MCO doesn't come up.  It's been over seven years since I've booked a flight on AM - do you know if AM changes/adds flights, or is this it?


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the heads up about the up and coming Sobeys Ontario flyer...
Time to clean the freezer out and get ready for Ice cream treats.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> This is the problem my daughter is running into.  She can get a direct flight from YYC to MCO in February, but coming back AM wants to send her through Winnipeg.  When I tried to just do a one way flight, the direct from YYC to MCO doesn't come up.  It's been over seven years since I've booked a flight on AM - do you know if AM changes/adds flights, or is this it?



From what I've seen, in my obsession with flights to/from Ottawa, AM adds and takes flights away all the time. Just keep trying and looking, if you have time. I booked too quickly for my fall flights to Orlando. Got direct going down and only saw flights through Toronto or Montreal coming home (booking one way). No sooner had I booked and direct flight home opened up. That being said they can also put flights out there and once they're gone you won't see them again. It's becoming a game of Russian roulette.


----------



## bababear_50

Thank-you to my little"AngelDisney" who kindly sent me a few Costa coffee vouchers. My sons loves them and I appreciate your kindness.
Hugs to you
 Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you to my little"AngelDisney" who kindly sent me a few Costa coffee vouchers. My sons loves them and I appreciate your kindness.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


My pleasure dear Mel! 
Don't forget you can still get 10 AM each using the cards.


----------



## flower_petals

bababear_50 said:


> Hello and Welcome
> 
> Walt Disney World Orlando Florida
> 5 and 7 day passes canadian resident tickets
> adult 5 day---2950  7 day----3250
> child  5 day---2650  7 day--- 3150
> 
> I am currently saving for a few Universal Studios Park passes.
> 2 day Park to Park pass is 2425 airmiles.
> 
> log into your account
> go to Dream rewards--go to Fun attractions USA
> Legoland
> Seaworld
> Busch Gardens
> Disneyland
> 
> I also collect cash airmiles to get Starbucks gift cards online,
> all 4 parks in Disney World and in Downtown Disney Springs have a Starbucks.
> 95 airmiles =$10.00 starbucks gift card.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thank so much!  I already bought can tickets for next year (first trip-yay)  but will be saving for future trips now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> New to air miles. If I read correctly, you can buy park tickets with AM? How many does it take for a ticket?


*First things first  to the hunt, so glad you found us! I hope you pick up some great tips from this little community to make your miles grow quickly. We try to report when we see offers appear in flyers, share links for coupons and then post recaps of our escapades so others can get an idea of what is possible. Something as simple as a heads up about an upcoming big bonus can spark your quest. Hubby and I had never bothered taking what amounts to almost 90 minutes in the car to hit up a Sobeys until a very similar frozen treat bonus to what is coming this weekend was shared. That trip alone we scored over 300 AM and spent less than $60.00 We now head over there whenever a big bonus pops up*

*Regarding the Disney tickets, as soon as you get enough miles to cash in for one ticket, jump on it and order it ASAP. They will eventually run out of their stock of the CDN discounted tickets and you can bet that when they replenish their stock the number of miles needed to redeem will skyrocket. Don't wait until you have enough miles to order the total tickets you might want!!!*

*Good luck, have fun and report back with your successes (and failures those help us all out too) Make sure to check out the first post for some extra tips.*


----------



## mab2012

My haul at Sobeys yesterday: spent $26.51, got *one* Air Mile.   Air Miles collector FAIL.

Granted, I wasn't trying.  I just needed a few things, and Sobeys was on the way home.  Still, it's pretty bad when I can't find _anything _worthwhile - I did keep an eye on the tags, but did not find anything tempting.  Well, except for the soup, but of course that was out of stock.

Anyway, amongst all the reports of "I spent x and got 3x miles", I found my little trip yesterday amusing, in a pathetic sort of way.


----------



## pigletto

mab2012 said:


> My haul at Sobeys yesterday: spent $26.51, got *one* Air Mile.   Air Miles collector FAIL.
> 
> Granted, I wasn't trying.  I just needed a few things, and Sobeys was on the way home.  Still, it's pretty bad when I can't find _anything _worthwhile - I did keep an eye on the tags, but did not find anything tempting.  Well, except for the soup, but of course that was out of stock.
> 
> Anyway, amongst all the reports of "I spent x and got 3x miles", I found my little trip yesterday amusing, in a pathetic sort of way.


I went to Sobey's yesterday for ice cream and a few things and couldn't find my airmiles card. Spent $20.. NO miles. So I'm actually jealous of your 1 mile


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> My haul at Sobeys yesterday: spent $26.51, got *one* Air Mile.   Air Miles collector FAIL.
> 
> Granted, I wasn't trying.  I just needed a few things, and Sobeys was on the way home.  Still, it's pretty bad when I can't find _anything _worthwhile - I did keep an eye on the tags, but did not find anything tempting.  Well, except for the soup, but of course that was out of stock.
> 
> Anyway, amongst all the reports of "I spent x and got 3x miles", I found my little trip yesterday amusing, in a pathetic sort of way.


*Sounds like our regular weekly shopping trips to Metro. They are running around 7-ish per trip .. you know, where we spend close to $80 and that is basically our targeted offers. The on-the-shelf offers there are PATHETIC and it's not very often that their flyer offers apply to us.*

**** I just did my other Rexall survey and the coupon was STILL dated July 11th <sigh> I'll keep my eyes peeled for a link online somewhere and give a heads up when i find it!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall shopping trip while waiting on hubby's GO train....*
> 
> *Sale # 1 Spent $40.06 (closest i've been in a long time  ) and snagged 126 AM by using the Spend $40.00 get 60 AM coupon and several load n go*
> *Sale #2 Spent $46.43 and snagged 154 AM by using the coupon and buying $30.00 worth of vitamins --worth 30 AM and a loadngo for the vitamins*
> *Total spent $86.49 and snagged 278 AM *
> 
> *I filled out the survey with the hope it would generate the next $5.00 coupon and the silly thing was still dated for the 11th --- you know, TODAY! I'll hold off and do the 2nd survey code tomorrow*



Just did the Rexall survey and the generated coupon has now expired, hopefully there is a new one soon.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sounds like our regular weekly shopping trips to Metro. They are running around 7-ish per trip .. you know, where we spend close to $80 and that is basically our targeted offers. The on-the-shelf offers there are PATHETIC and it's not very often that their flyer offers apply to us.*
> 
> **** I just did my other Rexall survey and the coupon was STILL dated July 11th <sigh> I'll keep my eyes peeled for a link online somewhere and give a heads up when i find it!*


I'm in Guelph for the next four days to watch my nephew. I was kind of excited to check out Metro. I think I'll just leave Dh a list for Sobey's and skip it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I'm in Guelph for the next four days to watch my nephew. I was kind of excited to check out Metro. I think I'll just leave Dh a list for Sobey's and skip it.


*If you need any suggestions for places to eat, things to do & see, let me know *

*I'll be hitting up Metro tomorrow more than likely for some cheese bread, I'll do a glance at the shelves to see if there's anything of note *


----------



## jenng1983

I went to Safeway the other day for pasta and sauce. Came out with pasta, sauce, coffee (10 bonus AM) and 5 boxes of cereal (100 bonus AM). Spent $85, got 125 AMs. Not too bad! 

This leaves me a little over 500 miles short to get a child's WDW ticket!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I went to Sobey's yesterday for ice cream and a few things and couldn't find my airmiles card. Spent $20.. NO miles. So I'm actually jealous of your 1 mile



If you know your card number, they will manually enter it for you, FYI.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I went to Sobey's yesterday for ice cream and a few things and couldn't find my airmiles card. Spent $20.. NO miles. So I'm actually jealous of your 1 mile



Here's a suggestion for all of us AM ****. Order an extra card and stash it away in a safe pocket in your purse/wallet for just such an emergency. I've usually got my DH card with me as well so while the points wouldn't go into my account they stay within the family.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If you know your card number, they will manually enter it for you, FYI.



This is good to know.  
I'm curious, anyone have their AM card# memorized?  Yup, I do.  I order thru airmilesshops.ca ALOT so after a while, I key it in without thinking, lol.


----------



## jenng1983

Silvermist999 said:


> This is good to know.
> I'm curious, anyone have their AM card# memorized?  Yup, I do.  I order thru airmilesshops.ca ALOT so after a while, I key it in without thinking, lol.



I do. I have a terrible memory but can remember this. It actually baffles cashiers that I can spew off this sequence of 11 numbers as if it was my phone number. 

You can also download the app and have your card on your phone if you can't remember the number.


----------



## isabellea

If you have the airmiles app, you can always show the digital card (available when clicking on the little card symbol at the top right on iPhone). You can also use a digital wallet like UGO wallet to store card numbers.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Here's a suggestion for all of us AM ****. Order an extra card and stash it away in a safe pocket in your purse/wallet for just such an emergency. I've usually got my DH card with me as well so while the points wouldn't go into my account they stay within the family.


Or if your Oynx for more than 1 year, you get new cards each year. |Dont throw out the old ones, they still work even with the expiry date. Its the same number.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have mine memorized, and it's in the AM app, as well as my sobeys, metro and rexall apps... but I still panic if it's not where it's supposed to be in my purse!

Sobeys looks kind of awesome this week, there are a tonne of AM offers, though I'm not sure how many of them are worth it. We will be stocking up on ice cream treats  Buy 4 get 100 AM, cheapest are 3.99 each. Given my son eats at least one popsicle or other frozen treat a day, they won't last as long as I'd like! I may get a few for me too  

Rexall has a beauty offer, I think it's spend $50 get 100 AM? Metro looks a bust.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links for the sad Metro flyers*
* Ontario Metro Flyer*
*Quebec Metro Flyer*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I went to Sobey's yesterday for ice cream and a few things and couldn't find my airmiles card. Spent $20.. NO miles. So I'm actually jealous of your 1 mile


You mean you don't know your am number off by heart?? I can never find anything in my purse...so I do know mine for back up!


----------



## osully

Sobeys deals for Ottawa are great! So many items I would normally buy! Yay! 

And seems like items they won't have just 60 of for the whole week unlike soup...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Safeway flyer is a bust too. Considering they are now owned by Sobeys I figured we'd see some good deals too this week. Ugh. 
And..I wanna kick myself because I forgot to book some hotel rooms we needed before the travel hub deal ended. Ugh again. 
I wish we had a full Rexall here!!


----------



## Silvermist999

That Sobeys ice cream deal is awesome!  Definitely time to stock up on Haagen Dazs!! I think I'm going to have to buy some for my parents also!!


----------



## AngelDisney

I am going to Rexall today to get the 120 AM for $40. Can't wait for Foodland and Sobeys to post anymore. The DLR adult Canadian ticket just disappears from the Dream Reward page. I am so ordering that last WDW ticket tomorrow! I am glad we have Rexall here!! Now ... what else can I stuff in my cabinets?

Update:
Just checked my airmiles account before leaving for Rexall and found that both Foodland and Sobeys had posted my AM. Yay! Right away I ordered my last WDW ticket!! I should expect to receive the ticket next week. Very excited!! Now I can save up my bullets for the ice cream deal next week!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> I wish we had a full Rexall here!!



Where we are, the market is over saturated with grocery stores...but we have no Rexall here.  I have to drive 40 minutes to another town to go to Rexall or see if I get the time when we are in in the big city.  But you would think a city of 70,00+ people plus the outlying area that we would have a Rexall.  I hope they come soon here.  I collect my AM mainly from Safeway.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links for the current flyers are in the first post!*

***if there are any other flyers people want included, please let me know *


----------



## BLAZEY

isabellea said:


> If you have the airmiles app, you can always show the digital card (available when clicking on the little card symbol at the top right on iPhone). You can also use a digital wallet like UGO wallet to store card numbers.


 I figured this our when I accidently hit the little card in the corner. I have also recited the number as I've typed it so many times I know it by heart.


----------



## hdrolfe

Finally stopped at Sobeys! Got 3 cans of soup, they had a sign up limiting to 6. There was lots there, but no broth which I would have preferred so I am saving up for ice cream tomorrow instead  Also stocked up on KD, 50 cents a box! Kiddo loves the stuff and we'll be home for lots of lunches over the summer. 

now to make a list for tomorrow's Sobeys run... how much room is in my freezer for ice cream? that is the big question!


----------



## damo

There's still some chicken and rice soup at the Oakville Sobey's on Maplegrove if anyone is looking.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Rexall flyer seems to be chocked full of items with bonus miles -- several Proctor & Gamble items are included. Don't forget to look on the Rexall website to see if there are any coupons you could use for these items. If you go to the P & G site directly you will only be able to print one coupon for each item but if you access them thru the Rexall site you can print as many as you want, as often as you want!*
*Proctor & Gamble coupons*


----------



## bababear_50

Looking to stock up at your local LCBO
Posted on the airmiles web site
One day Only
July 15
spend 100.00 get 50 bonus airmiles


----------



## AngelDisney

Here is the Rexall $5 off coupon expiring August 8, 2017
http://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2017.pdf

(The same link should work to access the current coupon but you may need to clear your browsing data/history so the new coupon would pop up. Whenever I keep seeing the expired coupon, I go and clear my history data and it works every time.)


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Looking to stock up at your local LCBO
> Posted on the airmiles web site
> One day Only
> July 15
> spend 100.00 get 50 bonus airmiles


Just went wine shopping with mom last week. She would have been happy to collect the bonus airmiles for my sister. 
Thanks for posting this! I would have missed it!!


----------



## ottawamom

Did anyone take advantage of the Lowes Gift Card promotion June 8-14 ($50 Gift card get 25AM). The AM were supposed to post within 30 days (which is today at the latest). If you did have you received your AM yet. I'm still waiting for mine from this promotion. Wondering if I should call AM today or wait until Monday.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got a text from Shell about my bonus AM off being available, get 5 bonus AM for every $10. Not sure if it is just for purchases in store or gas or what! I can't figure it out...

I showed my son the flyer page for the ice cream bonus and said "remember last year?" He got excited and said he wants a box of popsicles and a box of ice cream sandwiches... I'm like "ok then I get 6 boxes of drumsticks!" Apparently he didn't think that was fair.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have twice contacted air miles chat about receiving offers from vendors that are not in my province.  I have been getting Rexell and LCBO this last month. I told them I haven't been outside of the Maritimes, so I don't use my card in eastern provinces.  They have no idea why I am getting them, only that they can't offer me a solution.  It's annoying because I wondering if I could be getting different offers from vendors I can use...


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. The St. Hubert soup promotion (at my store anyway) appears to be good until August 10. They hand wrote a limit of 6(which I'm totally good with) on the tag.  I thought maybe it was leftover from last weeks sale so I looked more closely and there was an expiration date of 08/10 on the tag. Went to the cash and they processed through there as they should have. 120 AM I wasn't planning on.

Overall spent $77 got 338AM. It was a good morning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall has their Head-to-Toe event on Sunday and this is an excellent time to do some serious double-dipping!*
**
*Use these flyer offers towards your $50.00. Possible to do more than one sale!*

*Get 35 Bonus Miles when you spend $35 or more on Aveeno or Neutrogena Face Moisturizers and Suncare products*
*Olay products: 25% off, buy 2 get 15 AM *
*Pantene products: $4.99 ea, buy 2 get 8 AM*
*Scope, Crest & Oral B toothbrushes: $3.99 ea, buy 2 get 6 AM *
*Head & Shoulders:$5.49 ea, buy 2 get 10 AM *
*Gillette & Venus razors: $14.99 ea, buy 2 get 20 AM *
*Several types of shave cream: $3.99 ea, buy 2 get 8 AM *
*Ivory, Olay & Old Spice body wash: $4.99 ea, buy 2 get 8 AM *
*Rexall Razors: 25% off buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Rexall toothbrushes & Dental floss: 25% off buy 2 get 5 AM*
*These products are all Proctor & Gamble so you can find coupons on the Rexall site to maximize your $$*
*It's the perfect time to start creating your stockpile of things for stocking stuffers, your suitcases for heading south and that space under the bathroom sink that's cluttered and lots of these items will fit the bill! Happy Hunting everyone, there are lots more offers that i didn't include so take time to study the flyer and for goodness sake, GO ALONE! (spouses & children often have no understanding of the seriousness of an intense Rexall shop  )*


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I showed my son the flyer page for the ice cream bonus and said "remember last year?" He got excited and said he wants a box of popsicles and a box of ice cream sandwiches... I'm like "ok then I get 6 boxes of drumsticks!" Apparently he didn't think that was fair.


If you like Drumsticks then I think it's totally fair.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone happen to know if Shell is selling Sobeys gift cards again?


----------



## pigletto

Sent Dh to Sobey's today and he reported back with a total of $56 worth of ice cream treats, and 303 airmiles earned.

This reminds me of the good old days when getting airmiles at Sobey's was like shooting fish in a barrel. It hasn't been this good in awhile. Not sure if I will go to Rexall since I went Wednesday.


----------



## AngelDisney

Couldn't resist the ice cream! What other combinations better than ice cream and airmiles! Spent $46 for 202 airmiles. Only wish my condo has a larger fridge! I may go to Sobeys for some chicken wings next week after consuming the existing ones in my fridge freezer. Happy AM hunting everyone!


----------



## Silvermist999

I got off work early today and headed straight for Sobey's.  Got 303AM for my Haagen Dazs purchase and a box of cookies.  Darn that HST tho!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I also left work early today and decided to get groceries to avoid the weekend traffic.  Spent $124 at Sobeys and got 436 miles.  Several of the things I bought will be eaten over this weekend since everyone is home. So there is a possibility of going for round two on Monday.  Ice cream deal in particular if I can reorganize my freezer to fit it in.


----------



## hdrolfe

I bought 8 boxes of ice cream treats, and some other needed items. Got 237 AM, so not bad and I think I'll be going back for more once kiddo tries a couple of the odder ones I bought him. Accidentally bought the chocolate ice cream sandwiches which he won't eat, oops!  Only got two boxes of drumsticks. The cashier made a comment about liking ice cream lol. I did put most into the basement freezer,


----------



## alohamom

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ... airmiles!  LOL, off to Sobeys to get my ice cream right now. My hubby keeps asking me if we have any in the freezer so he will pleasantly surprised tonight!


----------



## osully

Spent $111.18 + taxes. Got 427 AM!

It was glorious. Love when they spread the bonus AM out over lots of items / whole brands! Got 8 pints of Haagen Dazs so my husband is pretty happy. He goes through 2 a week if they are in the freezer.  

Also finally got my hands on 6 cans of St Hubert soup. Will probably donate it to food bank. They must be getting a lot of soup donations right now!


----------



## tinkerone

Wish we had a Sobeys  .  Oh well, I do okay other ways I guess  .  
Used the Shell deal today, spent $50 and got 26 AM.


----------



## Datney

mort1331 said:


> Metro is a total bust this week, but Sobeys..
> Dont have a link, Sobeys has a ton. |Some good some ok.
> Prime wings or burgers 50AM wyb 2@9.99
> Pepperettes or chicken strips 50AM wyb 3 @7.99
> Greenfield Producst 50AM wyb 3@6.49
> Stonemill bread 25AM wyb 3@ 3.99
> 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats starting @ 3.99
> plus lots of others that might be handy for some.
> Happy shopping



I just received an offer on the air miles app for 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats at Sobeys. Would this be a double opportunity for me? Or is this just the same in-store offer? Thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Datney said:


> I just received an offer on the air miles app for 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats at Sobeys. Would this be a double opportunity for me? Or is this just the same in-store offer? Thanks.


*First things first to the boards!*

*We don't use the app so i can't 100% say that my answer will be correct BUT i'm thinking it's just letting you know about the offer. Even if it's just a heads up it's still an excellent deal!*

*We just got back and snagged 429 AM --- 15 for Laura Secord pretend Nutella and 10 for raspberry strudel hubby wanted .. the other 400?? YUP, a freezer full of ice cream treats!!!! We still had $75.00 left on the last gift card so it didn't hurt as much as it might have *


----------



## bababear_50

Grrr do NOT take kids (even adult ones) with you when you are airmiling..................
they messed up on the ice cream purchases and lost 100 airmiles.
That's it.... they stay home from now on.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I had a dental cleaning appointment yesterday which turned into a two crowns appointment,
never agree to anything under the influence of Nitrous,lol.
So I need more ice cream and popsicles to make the pain and swelling go away...........that's my story and I'm sticking to it. 8 more boxes should make me feel better.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Datney

Donald - my hero said:


> *First things first to the boards!*
> 
> *We don't use the app so i can't 100% say that my answer will be correct BUT i'm thinking it's just letting you know about the offer. Even if it's just a heads up it's still an excellent deal!*
> 
> *We just got back and snagged 429 AM --- 15 for Laura Secord pretend Nutella and 10 for raspberry strudel hubby wanted .. the other 400?? YUP, a freezer full of ice cream treats!!!! We still had $75.00 left on the last gift card so it didn't hurt as much as it might have *


Thanks . LOL, That is lots of ice cream and lots of AMs!


----------



## AngelDisney

Datney said:


> I just received an offer on the air miles app for 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats at Sobeys. Would this be a double opportunity for me? Or is this just the same in-store offer? Thanks.


I would guess it's the same offer. Metro does that. But it doesn't hurt to try and see what happens! Please report back if you get to double dip. I would definitely go for anouther round if that's the case!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

You know you're am obsessed when you start dreaming about this stuff .
Had a dream the mega miles posted and I went on the am site to snag a canadian wdw ticket only to find they were gone and new ones posted for over 6000 miles.  (I did check the am site this morning
...all good still lol)


----------



## alohamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> You know you're am obsessed when you start dreaming about this stuff .
> Had a dream the mega miles posted and I went on the am site to snag a canadian wdw ticket only to find they were gone and new ones posted for over 6000 miles.  (I did check the am site this morning
> ...all good still lol)



LOL


----------



## buyerbrad

AngelDisney said:


> I would guess it's the same offer. Metro does that. But it doesn't hurt to try and see what happens! Please report back if you get to double dip. I would definitely go for anouther round if that's the case!!


I also had it in my app and didn't get the double miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> I also had it in my app and didn't get the double miles.


Thanks! No more ice cream for me then!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Grrr do NOT take kids (even adult ones) with you when you are airmiling..................
> they messed up on the ice cream purchases and lost 100 airmiles.
> That's it.... they stay home from now on.
> Hugs Mel


*100% agree ... we didn't take any kids .. well not exactly. We're babysitting our daughter's stuffed hippo while she's on a road trip (you know, the married 28yr old one  ) and since we promised he would have some adventures as well, he came with us. We had some random guy ask to take a picture  *
*Meet Birt the hippo*
* *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> Meet Birt the hippo



That is hilarious! LOL-you are the best parents ever!!!!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *100% agree ... we didn't take any kids .. well not exactly. We're babysitting our daughter's stuffed hippo while she's on a road trip (you know, the married 28yr old one  ) and since we promised he would have some adventures as well, he came with us. We had some random guy ask to take a picture  *
> *Meet Birt the hippo*
> *View attachment 253010 *


Like a 3D Flat Stanley.   My DD has been home for a week, and she's culled her stuff. The one thing she asked me to NEVER throw out is Pippy the Hippo. Some things never change, right?


----------



## osully

Datney said:


> I just received an offer on the air miles app for 100AM wyb 4 ice cream treats at Sobeys. Would this be a double opportunity for me? Or is this just the same in-store offer? Thanks.



same as in-store, no extra.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *100% agree ... we didn't take any kids .. well not exactly. We're babysitting our daughter's stuffed hippo while she's on a road trip (you know, the married 28yr old one  ) and since we promised he would have some adventures as well, he came with us. We had some random guy ask to take a picture  *
> *Meet Birt the hippo*
> *View attachment 253010 *



Oh my gosh!!!

And what good grandparents you are ,remembering to put the safety belt on Birt.
Thanks for sharing Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH good grief, hubby just showed me the pictures HE took of Birt on his phone and he managed to catch me scanning my Airmiles card at the cash while Birt guarded all of our ice cream .. i can't NOT share that  (love the self-scan BTW, it says the cost of each item AND when you scan something with AM it shows on the screen exactly how many. No need to wait & check the receipt!)*
*



*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Best Sobey's haul ever!! Spent $83 and got 225 AM.  I am one happy hunter!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH good grief, hubby just showed me the pictures HE took of Birt on his phone and he managed to catch me scanning my Airmiles card at the cash while Birt guarded all of our ice cream .. i can't NOT share that  (love the self-scan BTW, it says the cost of each item AND when you scan something with AM it shows on the screen exactly how many. No need to wait & check the receipt!)*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Too cute! Lol!!
BTW, those mini cones are my favourite too! Don't feel so guilty if I eat one a day!


----------



## Debbie

Our Foodland used to only have the 3 basic kinds of Drumsticks. I was flabbergasted by the new flavours.  Bought a couple of the vanilla caramel minis, too.


----------



## star72232

An AM question.  When there is an 5x bonus offer, would you get base miles plus 5X miles, or just the 5X base?  I think I've been calculating wrong, and I want to make sure. 

I spent $1358 on WagJag back in March (week of camp for both my older kids - they have been to this camp before and loved it.  It's even better at 46% off!).  WagJag had a 5X base miles promotion and airmilesshop.ca had a 25X base miles promotion (that's why I bought when I did!).  WagJag normally pays out at 1AM/$20 spent.

So, should I have received base miles + 5X base miles + 25X base miles, or just 5X + 25X? 

I got 1943AM.  I though I would get 2077, but that's with base + 5X + 25X.  Now I'm wondering if I should have received 2010 (base rolled into the 5X).  I'm not sure that even makes sense, but maybe someone else is better at this than I am?  

Given the problems I've had with this (many, many emails with missing miles), I'm almost ready to just give up.  I got the majority of the missing miles, it's not a lot, but I need to know, even if it's just for my peace of mind.


----------



## AngelDisney

star72232 said:


> An AM question.  When there is an 5x bonus offer, would you get base miles plus 5X miles, or just the 5X base?  I think I've been calculating wrong, and I want to make sure.
> 
> I spent $1358 on WagJag back in March (week of camp for both my older kids - they have been to this camp before and loved it.  It's even better at 46% off!).  WagJag had a 5X base miles promotion and airmilesshop.ca had a 25X base miles promotion (that's why I bought when I did!).  WagJag normally pays out at 1AM/$20 spent.
> 
> So, should I have received base miles + 5X base miles + 25X base miles, or just 5X + 25X?
> 
> I got 1943AM.  I though I would get 2077, but that's with base + 5X + 25X.  Now I'm wondering if I should have received 2010 (base rolled into the 5X).  I'm not sure that even makes sense, but maybe someone else is better at this than I am?
> 
> Given the problems I've had with this (many, many emails with missing miles), I'm almost ready to just give up.  I got the majority of the missing miles, it's not a lot, but I need to know, even if it's just for my peace of mind.


Some experts may be able to answer your question. However my experience is 5x base is not + 5x. If you spend $20, you will get 5 AM not 6 AM. So the statement would show +1 then +4 not +5.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> An AM question.  When there is an 5x bonus offer, would you get base miles plus 5X miles, or just the 5X base?  I think I've been calculating wrong, and I want to make sure.
> 
> I spent $1358 on WagJag back in March (week of camp for both my older kids - they have been to this camp before and loved it.  It's even better at 46% off!).  WagJag had a 5X base miles promotion and airmilesshop.ca had a 25X base miles promotion (that's why I bought when I did!).  WagJag normally pays out at 1AM/$20 spent.
> 
> So, should I have received base miles + 5X base miles + 25X base miles, or just 5X + 25X?
> 
> I got 1943AM.  I though I would get 2077, but that's with base + 5X + 25X.  Now I'm wondering if I should have received 2010 (base rolled into the 5X).  I'm not sure that even makes sense, but maybe someone else is better at this than I am?
> 
> Given the problems I've had with this (many, many emails with missing miles), I'm almost ready to just give up.  I got the majority of the missing miles, it's not a lot, but I need to know, even if it's just for my peace of mind.


*Well you had to know that eventually i would pop in with a link to the FAQs about this! I keep everything handy  Hope this helps you sort it out!*
*FAQs regarding Multipliers & Bonuses *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well you had to know that eventually i would pop in with a link to the FAQs about this! I keep everything handy  Hope this helps you sort it out!*
> *FAQs regarding Multipliers & Bonuses *


There is a lot of math for this math teacher here! 
I am glad we have AM experts here to explain a thing or two!


----------



## ottawamom

star72232 said:


> An AM question.  When there is an 5x bonus offer, would you get base miles plus 5X miles, or just the 5X base?  I think I've been calculating wrong, and I want to make sure.
> 
> I spent $1358 on WagJag back in March (week of camp for both my older kids - they have been to this camp before and loved it.  It's even better at 46% off!).  WagJag had a 5X base miles promotion and airmilesshop.ca had a 25X base miles promotion (that's why I bought when I did!).  WagJag normally pays out at 1AM/$20 spent.
> 
> So, should I have received base miles + 5X base miles + 25X base miles, or just 5X + 25X?
> 
> I got 1943AM.  I though I would get 2077, but that's with base + 5X + 25X.  Now I'm wondering if I should have received 2010 (base rolled into the 5X).  I'm not sure that even makes sense, but maybe someone else is better at this than I am?
> 
> Given the problems I've had with this (many, many emails with missing miles), I'm almost ready to just give up.  I got the majority of the missing miles, it's not a lot, but I need to know, even if it's just for my peace of mind.



Whenever I have used one of these extra bonus type promotions this is how they have appeared on my statements.
$1358/20 = 67 AM
5X+25X bonus = (67x30) = 2010 AM less the 67 you would have received if it had been a normal purchase (2010-67) = 1943 AM

The amounts would show up as two separate line items often weeks apart.  Look and see if you have a posting for 67 AM from WagJag somewhere closer to the original purchase time. 

I haven't used WagJag but this is how similar offers from Lowes and Metro have posted.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> Whenever I have used one of these extra bonus type promotions this is how they have appeared on my statements.
> $1358/20 = 67 AM
> 5X+25X bonus = (67x30) = 2010 AM less the 67 you would have received if it had been a normal purchase (2010-67) = 1943 AM
> 
> The amounts would show up as two separate line items often weeks apart.  Look and see if you have a posting for 67 AM from WagJag somewhere closer to the original purchase time.
> 
> I haven't used WagJag but this is how similar offers from Lowes and Metro have posted.



Okay, this makes sense.  The 1943 was only added by the missing miles folks this week (almost 4 months after the initial purchase).  I'll keep an eye out for the extra 67 directly from WagJag. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Debbie

Popped into Foodland after Church today, specifically for some Activia yogurt (it was on sale). Spent 36.74 and got 72 airmiles.  Got the St. Hubert soup, Mr. Noodles soup (myoffers), and Toaster Strudel, along with a free Ricotta (buy 2 get 1), cherries ($1.99/lb) and a couple of other things. 35% savings in total. A good 15 minute shop!


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> Popped into Foodland after Church today, specifically for some Activia yogurt (it was on sale). Spent 36.74 and got 72 airmiles.  Got the St. Hubert soup, Mr. Noodles soup (myoffers), and Toaster Strudel, along with a free Ricotta (buy 2 get 1), cherries ($1.99/lb) and a couple of other things. 35% savings in total. A good 15 minute shop!


Is foodland offering a AM deal on St Hubert Soup or was that one of your myoffers?


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Every time I look at this photo I chuckle.  Love the way the top boxes say 'Good Health' and your cart is full of ice cream treats.  What could be better, Lol.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Is foodland offering a AM deal on St Hubert Soup or was that one of your myoffers?


 They have the same offer as Sobeys...also fresh mac and cheese and something else I noticed in my quick trips at both. (Just heading out the door, or I'd look it up.  )


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall (not terrific in my mind - and for my loadngo offer i need to spend $80.00 so no Rexall shop for me this week!)*
*Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid July 17th - 20th*


----------



## jenng1983

I have a question about the app. I haven't really been using it so I'm not too sure on the answer here but if I load an offer on to my card using the app do I just have to scan my card and I get those bonuses or do I have to scan each bonus? I hope that makes sense


----------



## kerreyn

jenng1983 said:


> I have a question about the app. I haven't really been using it so I'm not too sure on the answer here but if I load an offer on to my card using the app do I just have to scan my card and I get those bonuses or do I have to scan each bonus? I hope that makes sense



You just load them on your card and when you have your card scanned at the check out, you'll get the bonuses.


----------



## ottawamom

Boo  on the email coupon this week. My load and go is spend $30 get 60 AM. I think I'll just do a $30 shop and use my receipt coupon (spend $30 get 50AM)I will get 130ish AM as one of the items I want to pick up has Bonus miles attached to it. It will mean more ice cream treats from Sobeys to make up the difference. Oh the things I do for my airmiles obsession .


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's coupon for Rexall (not terrific in my mind - and for my loadngo offer i need to spend $80.00 so no Rexall shop for me this week!)*
> *Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid July 17th - 20th*



Maybe Birt needs a few treats as his parents are away right now.
Maybe some popsicles or ice cream?
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys for a few more treats  Spent $65 and got 313 AM! There were a few cans of soup left and I picked up some lean cuisines for my lunches. Only need about 700 more for my flight now. Seriously should have done it on Friday.


----------



## kimstang

hdrolfe said:


> Stopped at Sobeys for a few more treats  Spent $65 and got 313 AM! There were a few cans of soup left and I picked up some lean cuisines for my lunches. Only need about 700 more for my flight now. Seriously should have done it on Friday.


Wow! That's awesome! Care to share what you purchased?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe Birt needs a few treats as his parents are away right now.
> Maybe some popsicles or ice cream?
> Hugs Mel


*I like your style! Actually Birt is heading into Toronto tomorrow .. riding on a double-decker GO bus, stopping at Square One to make a friend at Build-a-Bear, staying at the ALT hotel overnight, taking the UP into TO on Wednesday, having a Beavertail on the waterfront .....YES, i am completely out of my mind! I was tasked with taking care of my "grandbaby" and he needs to be spoiled, right *


----------



## pigletto

Do you think there is any chance of the MegaMiles posting earlier than the end of the estimated time frame?

I am hesitant to just pay cash for that last ticket. I'm worried I'll do that and the miles will post right after or something. We are 38 days from our trip and I just need this one last ticket...


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I like your style! Actually Birt is heading into Toronto tomorrow .. riding on a double-decker GO bus, stopping at Square One to make a friend at Build-a-Bear, staying at the ALT hotel overnight, taking the UP into TO on Wednesday, having a Beavertail on the waterfront .....YES, i am completely out of my mind! I was tasked with taking care of my "grandbaby" and he needs to be spoiled, right *



I have the perfect "new grand-baby " for you,,her name is "Mel"
lol. Have a great time tomorrow!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pigletto
My chat

Welcome. You are number 1 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly.
Kathleen has joined the chat session.
Kathleen: Welcome to Live Chat. This is Kat. How are you doing today?
MELANIEM: Hello
Kathleen: Hi there! How can I help?
MELANIEM: Can you tell me when the mega miles promotion will be credited to my account 1250 airmiles?
Kathleen: That's great Melanie to hear you participated in such a generous promotion! I can certainly help!

Kathleen: The Sponsors have up to 120 days from the end of promo. Once the bonus are posted the 1250 will be posted as well. I know it's frustrating waiting! I am waiting as well!
Kathleen: We expect the 1250 bonuses will be posted in September.
MELANIEM: Ok I thought I read by the end of July?
Kathleen: It's 120 days from the end of the promo, which was May 31.
MELANIEM: ok thank-you for your time
Kathleen: Thanks for your patience, Melanie!
MELANIEM: bye
Kathleen: Take care!
Kathleen has left the session.

Was the end of that Promo realy May 31st?
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

kimstang said:


> Wow! That's awesome! Care to share what you purchased?



I got 5 boxes of $3.99 ice cream treats, 3 boxes of $4.99 ice cream treats (one of which was Hagen Daz 3 pack that I had a loaded offer for), plus 10 Lean cuisines and 3 cans of soup so 100+100+60+40+10 (plus 3 regular air miles).


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> Do you think there is any chance of the MegaMiles posting earlier than the end of the estimated time frame?
> 
> I am hesitant to just pay cash for that last ticket. I'm worried I'll do that and the miles will post right after or something. We are 38 days from our trip and I just need this one last ticket...



I wish they'd post today  then I'd be able to get my flight. Oh well! I'm sure when they arrive I'll find something to do with them 

They are due by the end of September though so you might want to pay cash for your last ticket


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I wish they'd post today  then I'd be able to get my flight. Oh well! I'm sure when they arrive I'll find something to do with them
> 
> They are due by the end of September though so you might want to pay cash for your last ticket


Yep. I figure it's a long shot that they would come that early, but every time I go to buy the ticket I decide to hold out a little longer just in case.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Pigletto
> My chat
> 
> Welcome. You are number 1 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly.
> Kathleen has joined the chat session.
> Kathleen: Welcome to Live Chat. This is Kat. How are you doing today?
> MELANIEM: Hello
> Kathleen: Hi there! How can I help?
> MELANIEM: Can you tell me when the mega miles promotion will be credited to my account 1250 airmiles?
> Kathleen: That's great Melanie to hear you participated in such a generous promotion! I can certainly help!
> 
> Kathleen: The Sponsors have up to 120 days from the end of promo. Once the bonus are posted the 1250 will be posted as well. I know it's frustrating waiting! I am waiting as well!
> Kathleen: We expect the 1250 bonuses will be posted in September.
> MELANIEM: Ok I thought I read by the end of July?
> Kathleen: It's 120 days from the end of the promo, which was May 31.
> MELANIEM: ok thank-you for your time
> Kathleen: Thanks for your patience, Melanie!
> MELANIEM: bye
> Kathleen: Take care!
> Kathleen has left the session.
> 
> Was the end of that Promo realy May 31st?
> Hugs Mel



This is disappointing! I am glad I decided to drink that Costa Coffee and get AM here and there instead of waiting for the Mega Miles!! Hope it gets posted earlier than stated, so everyone can move forward as planned. I ordered my last WDW last Thursday. I hope it arrives this week. Last time it took about a week. Keeping my fingers crossed!! Hope it's not wishful thinking!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Pigletto
> My chat
> 
> Welcome. You are number 1 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly.
> Kathleen has joined the chat session.
> Kathleen: Welcome to Live Chat. This is Kat. How are you doing today?
> MELANIEM: Hello
> Kathleen: Hi there! How can I help?
> MELANIEM: Can you tell me when the mega miles promotion will be credited to my account 1250 airmiles?
> Kathleen: That's great Melanie to hear you participated in such a generous promotion! I can certainly help!
> 
> Kathleen: The Sponsors have up to 120 days from the end of promo. Once the bonus are posted the 1250 will be posted as well. I know it's frustrating waiting! I am waiting as well!
> Kathleen: We expect the 1250 bonuses will be posted in September.
> MELANIEM: Ok I thought I read by the end of July?
> Kathleen: It's 120 days from the end of the promo, which was May 31.
> MELANIEM: ok thank-you for your time
> Kathleen: Thanks for your patience, Melanie!
> MELANIEM: bye
> Kathleen: Take care!
> Kathleen has left the session.
> 
> Was the end of that Promo realy May 31st?
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel. I didn't think it was that late but I didn't really pay attention. I'll just go with my plan B and use the miles for a car rental if I can.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Pigletto
> My chat
> 
> Welcome. You are number 1 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly.
> Kathleen has joined the chat session.
> Kathleen: Welcome to Live Chat. This is Kat. How are you doing today?
> MELANIEM: Hello
> Kathleen: Hi there! How can I help?
> MELANIEM: Can you tell me when the mega miles promotion will be credited to my account 1250 airmiles?
> Kathleen: That's great Melanie to hear you participated in such a generous promotion! I can certainly help!
> 
> Kathleen: The Sponsors have up to 120 days from the end of promo. Once the bonus are posted the 1250 will be posted as well. I know it's frustrating waiting! I am waiting as well!
> Kathleen: We expect the 1250 bonuses will be posted in September.
> MELANIEM: Ok I thought I read by the end of July?
> Kathleen: It's 120 days from the end of the promo, which was May 31.
> MELANIEM: ok thank-you for your time
> Kathleen: Thanks for your patience, Melanie!
> MELANIEM: bye
> Kathleen: Take care!
> Kathleen has left the session.
> 
> Was the end of that Promo realy May 31st?
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for posting this. If they will post the 1250 once all the bonus from sponsors have posted then that would mean they should be posting our 1250 anyday. My bonus coupons for the promotion were posted weeks ago. The only one I'm not certain of is the 25 transactions from BMO (I just got my notice from them the other day about another May bonus they had going). Moot point anyway as I had 2 extra coupons used (just in case).

As usual they are dragging their heals as the could have posted them already unless they are waiting for the last of all their sponsors to post and then they will look at all people who participated and award everyone their bonuses at the same time.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Is it acceptable to wear "swim board shorts" as part of a bathing suit?
with a tankini top.
I'd feel better hiding the psoriasis and eczema  on my upper thighs,(not to mention the chubbiness).
http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-swimwear-bathing-suits
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Is it acceptable to wear "swim board shorts" as part of a bathing suit?
> with a tankini top.
> I'd feel better hiding the psoriasis and eczema  on my upper thighs,(not to mention the chubbiness).
> http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-swimwear-bathing-suits
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I think that's absolutely fine. I bought a swimming skort and wear that with tankini. I like two pieces because it's easier to use the washroom while going for Islands of Advebture's water rides. I have a one piece for activities like dolphin swim and snorkelling. One piece is safer than two pieces in these cases to avoid unnecessary flashing in any way. I bought swimming shorts for DD who doesn't like skort.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Is it acceptable to wear "swim board shorts" as part of a bathing suit?
> with a tankini top.
> I'd feel better hiding the psoriasis and eczema  on my upper thighs,(not to mention the chubbiness).
> http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-swimwear-bathing-suits
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I think it would be just fine as well. You won't enjoy yourself if you aren't feeling comfortable. Get what makes you happy.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just had to book a hotel room for the hubby for Friday night as the family members where he is all week, their house will be full of their own kids visiting.  I was trying to book through the airmiles website through Expedia.  How do you know if it's still in the airmiles shop or if your in the Expedia website?  I hope this makes sense. 

Just shaking my head, as we finally got a date for our sons surgery.  I wish they would have called sooner so that I could have used the hotel promo that Airmiles had on a couple of weeks back.  Oh well...one day I will get to snag some of the good Airmiles promos they have


----------



## kuhltiffany

After living in sunny BC for a few years I totally switched teams with my bathing attire!  I now wear mens board shorts and rash guard shirt (with a sports bra underneath).  Makes things SO much easier, nothing to constantly pull up or down, and saves on sunscreen too 



bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Is it acceptable to wear "swim board shorts" as part of a bathing suit?
> with a tankini top.
> I'd feel better hiding the psoriasis and eczema  on my upper thighs,(not to mention the chubbiness).
> http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-swimwear-bathing-suits
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just had to book a hotel room for the hubby for Friday night as the family members where he is all week, their house will be full of their own kids visiting.  I was trying to book through the airmiles website through Expedia.  How do you know if it's still in the airmiles shop or if your in the Expedia website?  I hope this makes sense.
> 
> Just shaking my head, as we finally got a date for our sons surgery.  I wish they would have called sooner so that I could have used the hotel promo that Airmiles had on a couple of weeks back.  Oh well...one day I will get to snag some of the good Airmiles promos they have


*Ok here's how i do it --- first sign into your Expedia account and set it to "keep me signed in" THEN, i go to the Airmiles shop portal and use the link to shop -- pay close attention for a brief moment the URL will still read airmiles shop and a big long string of letters .... then you'll be good to go. I've booked a LOT of things thru Expedia --our trip to the Dolphin 2 years ago was thru them on an awesome Black Friday sale, both of us for 10 days, round-trip non-stop flights out of Pearson for just a tad over $1300, our flights this past January, anytime i need to book hubby flights for work & they all earned me both Airmiles & Expedia points. Don't forget to use your AM credit card to complete the triple-dipping!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for posting this. If they will post the 1250 once all the bonus from sponsors have posted then that would mean they should be posting our 1250 anyday. My bonus coupons for the promotion were posted weeks ago. The only one I'm not certain of is the 25 transactions from BMO (I just got my notice from them the other day about another May bonus they had going). Moot point anyway as I had 2 extra coupons used (just in case).
> 
> As usual they are dragging their heals as the could have posted them already unless they are waiting for the last of all their sponsors to post and then they will look at all people who participated and award everyone their bonuses at the same time.


*Well I'm still waiting to get the bonus miles for my Staples on-line shop and that was 2 coupons for me. The Staples offer said it could take 90 days from the end of the promo which isn't until August 29th. The Airmiles SHOP coupon says those miles have 75 days which is August 14th ... URGH, i haven't seen either of those miles get posted yet and I've had to chase down the last 2 times i did the Staples offers. The final day they *should* post the 1250 for using 5 coupons isn't until Sept 28th *


----------



## DilEmma

Zero Air Mile offer for St John's NF event:
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2554314

*George Street Festival, St. John's, NF - Package for two (2) - July 27 - August 2*

The annual George Street Festival has grown to become an iconic event in the St. John’s calendar – a must attend attraction for tourists and residents alike. Over 40,000 people party on the “biggest little street in North America” for 7 straight days! 

Collectors who order a concert admission ticket with AIR MILES will also be granted a complimentary $10 merchandise gift certificate to be used on-site! This offer is available exclusively to AIR MILES Collectors - redeem or purchase now! 

The 2017 George Street Festival will take place July 27 – Aug 2, 2017.

This year’s artist line-up will be announced later this season and this page will be updated but don’t wait!  The inventory is limited! 

Your George Street Festival Package includes:


Two (2) concert admission ticket for any night of the festival
Two (2) $10 merchandise gift certificate to be used on-site
 
Ensure to book under the name of one person as part of the party for the festival to verify against their guest list.  See Terms & Condition to find out how to communicate to the festival which evening you plan on attending.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I think it would be just fine as well. You won't enjoy yourself if you aren't feeling comfortable. Get what makes you happy.





kuhltiffany said:


> After living in sunny BC for a few years I totally switched teams with my bathing attire!  I now wear mens board shorts and rash guard shirt (with a sports bra underneath).  Makes things SO much easier, nothing to constantly pull up or down, and saves on sunscreen too





Well thank-you ladies ,you have made me feel so much more comfortable making this decision. Off to shop today. Thanks for helping
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I think that's absolutely fine. I bought a swimming skort and wear that with tankini. I like two pieces because it's easier to use the washroom while going for Islands of Advebture's water rides. I have a one piece for activities like dolphin swim and snorkelling. One piece is safer than two pieces in these cases to avoid unnecessary flashing in any way. I bought swimming shorts for DD who doesn't like skort.



Thanks Hon for helping me make this decision.
Swim suit buying is one of my least favorite pre trip things to ever do.
Big Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Baba bear I started wearing a swim shorts a few years ago and have never looked back. The first pair I bought were from lands end and although they were expensive they are still in good shape. Lands end sells plus sizes as well as underwire tankini tops and underwire swim dresses. I have also bought plus size rash guards from them because when we go to Hawaii the sun is just too strong for my fair skin.

I have also bought cheap black spandex shorts that hit mid thigh from giant tiger and I wear those now too. They look the same and as long as they are thighs enough they work, keep in mind that anything loose is going to swirl around you and possibly show areas you may not want to show as you exit the water without adjusting. I had a lose fitting tankini that I ended up ditching because it would rise up an make me look like I was in a bikini, total opposite of what I had wanted!


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Baba bear I started wearing a swim shorts a few years ago and have never looked back. The first pair I bought were from lands end and although they were expensive they are still in good shape. Lands end sells plus sizes as well as underwire tankini tops and underwire swim dresses. I have also bought plus size rash guards from them because when we go to Hawaii the sun is just too strong for my fair skin.
> 
> I have also bought cheap black spandex shorts that hit mid thigh from giant tiger and I wear those now too. They look the same and as long as they are thighs enough they work, keep in mind that anything loose is going to swirl around you and possibly show areas you may not want to show as you exit the water without adjusting. I had a lose fitting tankini that I ended up ditching because it would rise up an make me look like I was in a bikini, total opposite of what I had wanted!



You are a gem,thank-you for sharing.  I was headed to giant tiger today as they have a nice sleep set on sale, I will have a look for a few accessories.
Yeah me flashing is not a good thing,lol. 
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick post about a one-day only offer at Rona, might come in handy *
**


----------



## bababear_50

I do so well shopping by myself. ,I managed to get the swim board shorts I wanted and at a great price.
I couldn't find the top I wanted but I got a card for spend $100.00 and get $50.00 dollars off for Sept when their new swim collection comes in.
I went to Sobeys and racked up 500 airmiles--8 boxes of ice cream treats for my sister's family--I'm the favorite aunt right now.
They had lots of St Huberts soup so I stocked up.
Good shopping today!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just throwing out a majoy thank you for this forum!! I just received Onyx status, because it means I have finally figured out how to really add up the miles, and the help on here has been a major contributor to that.


----------



## Raimiette

I only very recently started earning Airmiles in earnest so I’m pretty new at this and I have a question regarding how long it takes to post.

In everyone’s experience, how long does it usually take Sobeys to post Airmiles to accounts?  I had my Sobeys Airmiles post from last Saturday a few days ago but nothing from the Sunday onward and I'm getting antsy lol.


----------



## Debbie

Raimiette said:


> I only very recently started earning Airmiles in earnest so I’m pretty new at this and I have a question regarding how long it takes to post.
> 
> In everyone’s experience, how long does it usually take Sobeys to post Airmiles to accounts?  I had my Sobeys Airmiles post from last Saturday a few days ago but nothing from the Sunday onward and I'm getting antsy lol.


In my experience, Sobeys and Foodland post once a week for the week prior. I'm sure you'll get your points this weekend.


----------



## Debbie

Woohoo! 
*17 Jul 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 SOAR INTO MORE  +400 *


----------



## bababear_50

I'm not sure but I tried to get this and it won't let me. I have friends in Vancouver.
last page Events and attractions
Vancouver Whitecaps (Soccer)
Pitchside view
Suite experience
for 1
Onyx exclusive
1 point


----------



## bababear_50

Can someone else check and see what they are getting?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked. I can't see anything about the offer when I log in using my account.


----------



## bababear_50

Well chat says either it's gone or its going to be posted.
They gave me a 1-88 number to call
I'll let you know if they say anything positive.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Raimiette said:


> I only very recently started earning Airmiles in earnest so I’m pretty new at this and I have a question regarding how long it takes to post.
> 
> In everyone’s experience, how long does it usually take Sobeys to post Airmiles to accounts?  I had my Sobeys Airmiles post from last Saturday a few days ago but nothing from the Sunday onward and I'm getting antsy lol.


The cutoff for the week at Sobey's is Saturday. So your shop from Saturday posted Thursday. Anything after Saturday will post this Thursday.


----------



## bababear_50

So they say (customer care) that it sold out fast.
Hmmmmmmmm........................
Oh well
Hugs Mel

And it Airmiles is listening We Need Some 1 airmile point Movies Please!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Yep. I figure it's a long shot that they would come that early, but every time I go to buy the ticket I decide to hold out a little longer just in case.


Ugh that will be a hard pill to swallow paying the increased regular rate for the ticket. Especially since you were on the fence to buy before the Canadian promo ended. Sending pixie dust the am mega miles will suddenly post for you!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer 
July 20-26
I see a few small thing ,but it seems they have increased the buy amout --like three of this to get 15 airmiles.
Flyer here 
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-20-to-26/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer
> July 20-26
> I see a few small thing ,but it seems they have increased the buy amout --like three of this to get 15 airmiles.
> Flyer here
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-20-to-26/all
> 
> Hugs Mel


*I got caught by the "buy 3" last week ... thought it was only TWO (should put my glasses on when shopping i guess  ) since it wasn't in the flyer i wasn't prepared but thrilled since it was a product i use. Checked my receipt on the way out and noticed the miles didn't show up. Left hubby standing at the front of the store and marched back to the dairy section checked the sign, grabbed another yogurt, headed to the customer service desk and told them my sob story. Quick fix, gave me the bonus 15 miles, let me pay for the extra yogurt and off we went. I'll pay more attention next time  *


----------



## bababear_50

Do you know what goes with ice-cream?
Apple strudel!!!
Buy one fresh baked tray of 4 apple strudel and get 10 airmiles.$3.49.
Woke up early this morning and decided to make a run over to Sobeys-
I bought Sept. Food Drive can food-24 cans of soup= 480 airmiles.
8 boxes of ice cream sandwiches=200 airmiles.(They should last me for the rest of the summer).
Total 690 airmiles.
I think I am good for this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

I did a quick Sobey's run today.  Nothing crazy, 12 cans of soup, 4 things of ice cream (my freezer can't handle any more - I have 2 turkeys and a giant ham in there, and I'm unlikely to cook them in the summer!).  With some pork chops on sale and milk, spent $58, got 282 miles.


----------



## Spotthecat

My Sobeys doesn't have the soup, and hasn't had more of the stock in either. But they did have the ice cream - bought 16 boxes


----------



## hdrolfe

My Sobeys has a limit of 6 on the soups. I might go back and get some more. And since I'm there, maybe some more ice cream? The ones kiddo really likes only have 4 in the box, that doesn't last long! I wish my Sobeys would get the chicken broth in, I'm not keen on the soup (makes a good donation though) but I'd use the broth.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got caught by the "buy 3" last week ... thought it was only TWO (should put my glasses on when shopping i guess  ) since it wasn't in the flyer i wasn't prepared but thrilled since it was a product i use. Checked my receipt on the way out and noticed the miles didn't show up. Left hubby standing at the front of the store and marched back to the dairy section checked the sign, grabbed another yogurt, headed to the customer service desk and told them my sob story. Quick fix, gave me the bonus 15 miles, let me pay for the extra yogurt and off we went. I'll pay more attention next time  *


That was sweet of them to tack on your purchase to get your AM.  I did not have such luck at the Shell station last week when the pump decided to fix itself on 24.987L and not 25L so I didn't get the extra AM.    Too bad but I did not see the mistake until I was looking through the receipts later...  and then boy oh boy did I have a Donald Duck moment ahahaha...


----------



## kerreyn

Okay - something is seriously messed up with Rexall this week.  

I went to my 'regular' Rexall yesterday for my weekly AM haul.  I had a get 100 am wys $60.00, I also had the get 80 am wys $50 email coupon, I had a $10 off Rexall coupon from last week and various Load and Go offers as well.

When the cashier (asst. manager) processed my transaction, the system said it couldn't process the email get 80 wys $50 offer, so she cashed out that transaction (said she would void it later), and tried again. Same thing happened.  So she finished my transaction for the second time, and then manually added the 80 airmiles.  My receipts show that I spent $73.47 and received 198 airmiles in total.

Fast forward to today, and I just checked my posted air miles from yesterday's Rexall trip - 346 airmiles posted.  Not sure exactly what is wonky in their system, but I did receive the 80 am wys $50 coupon, and I ended up getting the Neutrogena offer twice (35am wys $35), I received the 3 base am twice, plus an extra 30 that I haven't been able to figure out.

Has anyone else had this happen?  Not sure if they're going to end up taking some of the air miles back, or what to do.


----------



## ottawamom

I had an unusual shop yesterday at Rexall also.  It was a slow week for me. I used L&G spend $30 get 60AM and a coupon from a receipt spend $30 get 50AM. When they processed the receipt showed N/A next to all the AM amounts. Ok that happens sometimes, didn't think anything more of it, they would post today.  Went home and checked my L&G, these always clear as soon as the transaction is complete. My L&G was still there (all day). Checked again this morning and it had finally disappeared so I knew they were going to process the L&G amount.

Waited a few hours and checked my AM account. All processed as I expected, no issues. They system was just kind of glitchy yesterday I guess.

For a while I thought for sure they were tracking my multiple stacking of coupons (guilty!). As I said last week I think they are working on their computer systems to close the loopholes we have been using of late. 

They do have every right to take the AM back but I don't think they will. They are in a battle with Shoppers Drug Mart for our $$$ and I think they like our business.


----------



## hdrolfe

Heading out to swimming lessons but wanted to post - 

Sobeys has some random smaller items (so go get your soup and ice cream before Friday!) including the buy 3 tortillas or bagels for @2.99 each and get 25 AM

Rexall looks good. 100 AM for spending $50 Fri to Sun, LOTS of smaller ones listed in the flyer, tonnes. As well, get 25 AM bonus if you use a loaded offer on the new airmiles app. I never got my 50 for using a load n go offer, so am not hopeful about that but I'm sure some will get a good deal!


----------



## osully

Here are all the Sobeys deals for this week - for Ottawa - we just got our flyers! I'm glad that bagels are on promo again but bummed compared to last week 


Dempster's bagels or tortillas 2.99 ea + 25AM when you buy 3
Triple layer strawberry shortcake 19.99ea + 10AM
TreStelle cheese 4.99ea + 5AM/2
Schneiders summer sausage 2.49/100g + 5AM when spend $7 or more 
Olivieri pasta or sauces 4.99ea + 20AM when you buy 3
Nature Valley, Fibre One, Edge cereal 3.99ea + 10AM when you buy 2 
Uncle Ben's natural select 3.99ea + 3AM
Betrolli olive oil 9.99 + 5AM 
Royale tiger towels or facial tissue 7.99ea + 20 AM when you buy 2 
Nordica cottage cheese 2.99ea + 5AM when you buy 2
High Liner 11.99ea + 20AM when you buy 2 
Marie Calendar's 5.99ea + 20AM when you buy 2
K cup coffee pods 30pk 15.99ea + 30AM when you buy 2  
Ben & Jerry's 4.99ea + 10AM when you buy 2 
Magnum or Klondike 4.99ea + 10AM when you buy 2


----------



## pigletto

Also had a weird Rexall shop last week. I had a load and go for Spend $40 get 100 and that was the current offer. I spent my 40 and she ran it through and said that I only got one and that the load and go scan didn't work. I figured I'd just stick with my 100 and be done with it. When the receipt printed it said I got both , and both posted in my account.


----------



## alohamom

Whooo Hoooo, my Sobeys ice cream AMs from last week just posted and it put me over the top of my goal so I just ordered a WDW ticket!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer
has a few good deals
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-21-to-27/all

Villiaggo bread is back buy 3 products and get 25 airmiles


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

With a slow AM week here's a thought. I was just watching a local program and they were speaking with a person from the Food Bank. Something people don't often think of donating but which are in great need are toiletries (toothbrushes, toothpaste, shampoo, soap). Rexall has Colgate toothbrushes and toothpaste on this week for .99. Just a thought for those looking to top up their purchase and not top up their home stash of goodies.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just was not feeling it at work yesterday, so I left!  Made a run to Sobeys and got more ice cream, since I had made space in the freezer, 10 Lean Cuisines, some strudel and 6 cans of soup.  Spent $53 earned 287 AM. 

Would be nice if Sobeys had something like this once a month or so but it would be pricey for me.  In the last week I spent an extra $150 to earn the miles.  The Lean Cuisines I take to work every day for lunch so I buy them anyway and they are always on sale for $1.99 so no big deal but I really don't need 8 tubs of ice cream all at once. The soup in total I have now bought 18 cans/cartons.  Only 8 of them have stayed at my house the rest went to the food bank.  I don't feel bad at all about the cost of that since I usually donate a few times a year.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We actually get a lot of toothbrushes and toothpastes from local dentists.  My kids have been counting/boxing them up when they volunteer with me, they counted over 1500 toothbrushes yesterday!!!

But yes, there is a huge need for toiletries.  Especially deodorant, shampoo, razors. Toilet paper and feminine products too. Things everyone needs for sure!



ottawamom said:


> With a slow AM week here's a thought. I was just watching a local program and they were speaking with a person from the Food Bank. Something people don't often think of donating but which are in great need are toiletries (toothbrushes, toothpaste, shampoo, soap). Rexall has Colgate toothbrushes and toothpaste on this week for .99. Just a thought for those looking to top up their purchase and not top up their home stash of goodies.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if this has been discussed yet --- BUT Rexall has the "use a load n go offer" bonus happening again. They've made it a bit clearer this time around! Notice what I've highlighted here : you can either load the offer thru the APP OR online AND the only offer that's excluded is the one that appears on everyone's offers, the weekend offer that doesn't need to be loaded It's good for 2 weeks which is great for me since my current offers are lousy!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Thank for the reminder. I will have to see what DH has in his L&G and do this on his account as well.

kultiffany, great additions to the list of things for the Food Bank. Some of the items you mentioned have great AM associated with them from time to time and I don't use that particular brand but I could pick it up and donate it.

Just back from my final ice cream run. I don't think I would have done very well with the hunt this week if not for ice cream. Now we just have to eat it all!


----------



## ottawamom

I just tried getting into my Load and Go and it is saying it doesn't recognize my #. Anyone else have trouble?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thank for the reminder. I will have to see what DH has in his L&G and do this on his account as well.
> 
> kultiffany, great additions to the list of things for the Food Bank. Some of the items you mentioned have great AM associated with them from time to time and I don't use that particular brand but I could pick it up and donate it.
> 
> Just back from my final ice cream run. I don't think I would have done very well with the hunt this week if not for ice cream. Now we just have to eat it all!


*Take it from someone who has been there --- no-name sanitary products are NOT nice! When a woman finds herself needing to decide between food for her kids and pads, guess which comes first? I will often buy those when there are bonus miles because i know the struggle!*

****and it sounds like there will be an ice cream party in Ottawa soon, who's in??*


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you, brand name all the way for sure. Just not any items I need stockpiles of in this house anymore. (if you catch my drift)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I just tried getting into my Load and Go and it is saying it doesn't recognize my #. Anyone else have trouble?



I am very new to using this.....kind of listened to you guys talk about it for awhile but signed up just last week. I just checked and I can sign in though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## BLAZEY

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Is it acceptable to wear "swim board shorts" as part of a bathing suit?
> with a tankini top.
> I'd feel better hiding the psoriasis and eczema  on my upper thighs,(not to mention the chubbiness).
> http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-swimwear-bathing-suits
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Yes I think it perfectly fine.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I am very new to using this.....kind of listened to you guys talk about it for awhile but signed up just last week. I just checked and I can sign in though.
> Hugs Mel



I tried a few times earlier today and couldn't get through using my or DH's #'s. Tried again and it is fine. One of those computer glitches I guess.


----------



## ottawamom

Heads Up ONYX collectors!









*Canada's Wonderland - One Day Admission - All Regular Rides*

Looking for the ultimate thrill? Some great entertainment? A quick spin? A cooling splash? Have a world of fun at Canada's Wonderland.

*Available for 1 mile until August 31st or while supplies last. Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector. *

It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors

Sorry tried posting the link but I couldn't get it to work.  You guys know where to go!


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Heads Up ONYX collectors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada's Wonderland - One Day Admission - All Regular Rides*
> 
> Looking for the ultimate thrill? Some great entertainment? A quick spin? A cooling splash? Have a world of fun at Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> *Available for 1 mile until August 31st or while supplies last. Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector. *
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors
> 
> Sorry tried posting the link but I couldn't get it to work.  You guys know where to go!



Thanks for posting! I love being Onyx!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

@ottawamom, thank you for posting.  Picked up 2, husband has been 400 am from onyx for a while. Maybe this will give him an incentive to get the last 400 .  I'm on a broken foot so haven't been shopping, not much to post about until I can. Glad everyone is still finding deals.


----------



## bgula

ottawamom said:


> Heads Up ONYX collectors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada's Wonderland - One Day Admission - All Regular Rides*
> 
> Looking for the ultimate thrill? Some great entertainment? A quick spin? A cooling splash? Have a world of fun at Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> *Available for 1 mile until August 31st or while supplies last. Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector. *
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors
> 
> Sorry tried posting the link but I couldn't get it to work.  You guys know where to go!



Thanks - got 2 tickets!  Need 4, but better than nothing.


----------



## momtoARQ

ottawamom said:


> Heads Up ONYX collectors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada's Wonderland - One Day Admission - All Regular Rides*
> 
> Looking for the ultimate thrill? Some great entertainment? A quick spin? A cooling splash? Have a world of fun at Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> *Available for 1 mile until August 31st or while supplies last. Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector. *
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors
> 
> Sorry tried posting the link but I couldn't get it to work.  You guys know where to go!



Thanks!  Just snagged 2 tickets. Ironically, we weren't supposed to go to Toronto this summer because we are going to Disney instead. I guess we need a Toronto day trip now!


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Hon
I have been sitting at Credit Valley Hospital with my youngest son all day and night and decided to take a break at Tim Hortons. Why what do I see when I check my email but a beautiful post by Ottawamom!!! You just brought a sprinkle of pixie dust into my day/night.
Two ticket ordered.
Thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> @ottawamom, thank you for posting.  Picked up 2, husband has been 400 am from onyx for a while. Maybe this will give him an incentive to get the last 400 .  I'm on a broken foot so haven't been shopping, not much to post about until I can. Glad everyone is still finding deals.



Hi Hon
Sending ~~~~~~~~~Healing Hugs ~~~~~~~~~~~~ your way!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have been sitting at Credit Valley Hospital with my youngest son all day and night and decided to take a break at Tim Hortons. Why what do I see when I check my email but a beautiful post by Ottawamom!!! You just brought a sprinkle of pixie dust into my day/night.
> Two ticket ordered.
> Thanks for sharing
> Hugs Mel



I grabbed two as well. My first Onyx score!

Hope everything is alright with your son!


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> @ottawamom, thank you for posting.  Picked up 2, husband has been 400 am from onyx for a while. Maybe this will give him an incentive to get the last 400 .  I'm on a broken foot so haven't been shopping, not much to post about until I can. Glad everyone is still finding deals.



Speedy recovery!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks Ottawa mom. Got two and I'm hoping they get shipped really quickly. We're heading to Toronto in a couple of weeks. If not I guess one of my relatives will get to use them!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thanks @ottawamom  I just grabbed two tickets as well.   I thought my DD would be excited but she doesn't even care.....right now she is totally consumed with being really sick and having to go to work regardless then toss in preparing to move away to university in a little over a month.  So we may or may not use the tickets but if we don't someone will be gifted with them.


----------



## damo

Awww boooo.  Sold out now.


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> Awww boooo.  Sold out now.


I just tried, too.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks @ottawamom  I just grabbed two tickets as well.   I thought my DD would be excited but she doesn't even care.....right now she is totally consumed with being really sick and having to go to work regardless then toss in preparing to move away to university in a little over a month.  So we may or may not use the tickets but if we don't someone will be gifted with them.



Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Sending ~~~~~~~~~Healing Hugs ~~~~~~~~~~~~ your way!
> Hugs Mel





AngelDisney said:


> Speedy recovery!



Awww, thank you both.  I had to cancel our trip to Disney in September, now aiming for November instead.  Hopefully someone really appreciates getting our Copper Creek Villas reservation, Avatar fastpasses etc.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have been sitting at Credit Valley Hospital with my youngest son all day and night and decided to take a break at Tim Hortons. Why what do I see when I check my email but a beautiful post by Ottawamom!!! You just brought a sprinkle of pixie dust into my day/night.
> Two ticket ordered.
> Thanks for sharing
> Hugs Mel



Hope all will be well with your family.


----------



## mort1331

congrats to all who scored. Better luck next time to me and the others who missed out. Always keep an eye, now at all times.


----------



## Debbie

I needed some batteries for the smoke detector and was driving by Rexall.....
I scooped a Load 'n' Go, but the points did not add. Not the Load 'n' Go itself (4) or the 25 point bonus. I questioned that. I wasn't sure if they would add later, or if they should have loaded at the time. Since there is a line for both bonus and Load 'n' Go, the cashier rang through the points. 29 points for a $5 item.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Hope all will be well with your family.


Hi Hon
Thanks we are home and he is resting now.
Internal bleeding-maybe an ulcer, they are not sure.
He will see family doctor next week.
I am usually guarded and well thought out before I make judgements BUT that Hospital has major problems from unclean to inaccessible, to inadequate care. I know they are looking for accreditation this Fall and I don't think they will have a chance.
It is definitely not somewhere that I'd go again given a choice.
Thanks for the good wishes.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> congrats to all who scored. Better luck next time to me and the others who missed out. Always keep an eye, now at all times.


Ah Man 
I so wanted to shout out to you,,Better luck next time Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh wow, our little community seems to be riddled with illness, injury & upheaval right now! Sorry to all of you who are dealing with less-than-stellar summers I was in my way in here to give the heads up over the Wonderland tickets and discovered @ottawamom beat me to the punch! I've made a point of checking at least twice a day now since those offers seem to be very limited!*

*And for those of us who save our weekends for Airmiles hunting....*
**


----------



## Spotthecat

Well nuts, I missed out on the Wonderland passes. Where would I even have checked?


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> Hope she gets well soon!


Thank you!  She has strep throat and an ear infection.  I feel really bad for her but at the same time I want to say suck it up.  It's called be an adult.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts, I missed out on the Wonderland passes. Where would I even have checked?


*They show up under Dream Rewards --->>> Events & Attractions --->>> Air Miles Events Exclusive. *
**
*I then Sort by : "Reward Miles Low to High"*

*OR if you are ONYX level you can go directly to ONYX rewards. I just like to see all that are open *
**


----------



## mernin

Do they just list them and you have to find them by luck of being on the AM website or do they send out an email or post on social media about the rewards?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks we are home and he is resting now.
> Internal bleeding-maybe an ulcer, they are not sure.
> He will see family doctor next week.
> I am usually guarded and well thought out before I make judgements BUT that Hospital has major problems from unclean to inaccessible, to inadequate care. I know they are looking for accreditation this Fall and I don't think they will have a chance.
> It is definitely not somewhere that I'd go again given a choice.
> Thanks for the good wishes.
> Hugs Mel



Hopefully his medical problem is temporary. 

Credit Valley used to be known as a good hospital, perhaps quite awhile ago, I remember when it was new.  Hopefully they resolve their issues as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mernin said:


> Do they just list them and you have to find them by luck of being on the AM website or do they send out an email or post on social media about the rewards?


*Luck of either stumbling on it yourself OR noticing when someone else has found it and graciously shared the info. For me it's habitual stalking of both the AM site and this awesome community!*


----------



## ottawamom

The offer came out later in the day than usual. I checked a few times yesterday and decided to check one last time while watching TV at 9:30. It wasn't there when I checked before dinner. They (AM) are getting sneaky with the time they add the offers to the website. Keeping us on our toes I guess. I'm glad some of my fellow AM hunters were able to take advantage of the offer.

Here's to catching the next one.


----------



## AngelDisney

mernin said:


> Do they just list them and you have to find them by luck of being on the AM website or do they send out an email or post on social media about the rewards?



On your Onyx Status page, scroll all the way down to Onyx Rewards and click View All. You have to check on regular basis. No email!


----------



## buyerbrad

check your accounts ... my 1250 just posted!


----------



## disneybound08

buyerbrad said:


> check your accounts ... my 1250 just posted!


Wooohoooo just ordered my second Disney ticket!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the heads up! I was able to use AM to get my direct flight to FLL in December, only cost $198 plus way too many AM. But it was worth it. Now to worry about the flight home... and see my sad little 300 AM balance lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> check your accounts ... my 1250 just posted!



Well I guess this means my husband will be onyx on Sunday when they update his status.  We will have to be on our toes to get those onyx promos, I'm sure many others just qualified!


----------



## buyerbrad

disneybound08 said:


> Wooohoooo just ordered my second Disney ticket!!!


It made me 195 miles short of another DisneyWorld 5 day ticket so I just went to Rexall and did 2 $50 orders.


----------



## mernin

buyerbrad said:


> check your accounts ... my 1250 just posted!


Yahoo!  Mine did too, but the miles from my National car rental I used to qualify have not yet!
I have enough for 2 Universal Orlando tickets and half way to the third!  Sweet!


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> It made me 195 miles short of another DisneyWorld 5 day ticket so I just went to Rexall and did 2 $50 orders.



Don't we love Rexall when we need quick AM!


----------



## Raimiette

Yay!  Mega Miles posted.  After the soupfest the last couple of weeks I now have just under 4000 airmiles obtained since May which is about 3000 more than I have ever had at one time.  I am excited.


----------



## alohamom

My Mega Miles bonus posted too!


----------



## bababear_50

My Mega Miles posted too. BUT they are posted to dream and I was collecting them as cash? 
I've never had miles post to the wrong category before,I guess I call them to see if they can be 
moved.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

mernin said:


> Yahoo!  Mine did too, but the miles from my National car rental I used to qualify have not yet!
> I have enough for 2 Universal Orlando tickets and half way to the third!  Sweet!


Same here.  I'm still missing miles from purchases made using the coupons.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And once again The Duck seems to have been shafted by another bonus promo --- i don't have my miles yet!!! I will not lose my cool, i will not lose my cool ..... yeah who are we kidding... not a happy camper at the moment*


----------



## bababear_50

So I spoke with them and they say I am out of luck because the Bonus points post where ever I have set the account on the day the Bonus points are posted? My account was set from April 28 to June 17 at 100 % Cash when I changed it over to 100% Dream.
I am so very disappointed.
I am mad at myself for not understanding this before hand.
No more "Mega" promotions for me!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

With the _Soar into More_ posting earlier this week, and the _Mega Miles_ today, I was able to order another adult Canadian ticket. If DD gets married next year, I'll be gifting her the two tickets that I picked up with Air Miles. Now, my poor little plane is back to the beginning.


----------



## Silvermist999

My mega miles posted too,  I have to admit that it was pretty easy to do the 5 offers.  I now have enough for two discounted tickets.  So tempted to get them...


----------



## damo

Mine posted too!

I've earned 3 WDW tickets and 2 Universal tickets for our next trip.  Need to get 1 more Universal.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *And once again The Duck seems to have been shafted by another bonus promo --- i don't have my miles yet!!! I will not lose my cool, i will not lose my cool ..... yeah who are we kidding... not a happy camper at the moment*




Hang tight - mine posted, but my daughter's didn't.


----------



## oceanwave

Got my mega Miles today, but still no sign of the BMO bonus miles.


----------



## pigletto

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was waiting ONE more day. I was going to purchase that $500 ticket tomorrow morning!!!!!!
I am SO glad I waited. This just made my week. $500 more in the food and fun budget for our late August trip.


----------



## DizzyDis

Yay!! Mine are both there for both of the accounts I manage!! Now I have the tough decision of what to do with them, do I get another ticket in case the whole family goes in the winter, I do I look into flights for my daughter and I for a girls getaway this fall? I know, talk about first world problems!!  Congrats to everyone who got theirs and I am sorry for the serious PITA for those who didn't or had issues with theirs!


----------



## pigletto

I'm sorry, I shouldn't have hopped up and down before telling those of you that haven't got them that I am sorry you are still waiting. I didn't mean to be rude. I just got so excited because I had given up all hope of using airmiles to pay for that last ticket. 
My account is already back down to 50 miles.


----------



## Cinderella6174

My Mega Miles posted too!! But when I check the counter for how many miles I earned this year. It hasn't updated? Will that happen later? Do the Mega Miles not count towards Onyx?


----------



## AngelDisney

Cinderella6174 said:


> My Mega Miles posted too!! But when I check the counter for how many miles I earned this year. It hasn't updated? Will that happen later? Do the Mega Miles not count towards Onyx?


Am Status is updated on Sundays.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was waiting ONE more day. I was going to purchase that $500 ticket tomorrow morning!!!!!!
> I am SO glad I waited. This just made my week. $500 more in the food and fun budget for our late August trip.



Woohoo!!! As soon as I read that mega miles posted I thought omg I hope pigletto didn't just pay for that last ticket!
I've gotta wait til my Mc miles post to get another 7 day ticket. I hope everyone across Canada doesn't clean out the Canadian ticket stoclk over the weekend now that mega miles have posted! Lol. That would be my luck!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was waiting ONE more day. I was going to purchase that $500 ticket tomorrow morning!!!!!!
> I am SO glad I waited. This just made my week. $500 more in the food and fun budget for our late August trip.


I was also wondering if you had waited or not.  Yay for you!!!!! 

Now I'm thinking of redeeming for another 5 day ticket.  No trip planned and I've already got two on ice. Even with redeeming for another ticket I would still have over 11K AM on reserve for whatever trip may come up next.   What to do....what to do?????


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> I was also wondering if you had waited or not.  Yay for you!!!!!
> 
> Now I'm thinking of redeeming for another 5 day ticket.  No trip planned and I've already got two on ice. Even with redeeming for another ticket I would still have over 11K AM on reserve for whatever trip may come up next.   What to do....what to do?????



I vote to grab another if you can. Considering they are non expiring and with the new additions Disney announced...prices are only going to increase dramatically, I think, over the next few years.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> I vote to grab another if you can. Considering they are non expiring and with the new additions Disney announced...prices are only going to increase dramatically, I think, over the next few years.


Good point.....just last night my DD and I were discussing all the new things that were just announced at D23.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

yeah...my mega miles posted as well....so now I have enough AM for my DL ticket but now there are no adult Disneyland tickets posted anymore....will keep watching the site to see if they come back up...


----------



## bababear_50

Well I reworked my plan and used the dream miles to buy UO tickets for a future trip. I reset my account for cash and will now save for my starbucks stash.
Good start to my day.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> yeah...my mega miles posted as well....so now I have enough AM for my DL ticket but now there are no adult Disneyland tickets posted anymore....will keep watching the site to see if they come back up...



Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

I'm going to walk over to Rexall today and see how the offers stack. 

My targeted offer was spend $40 get 60AM. I know the 25 AM when you use an app offer must apply too. But wondering if the general Spend $50 get 100AM will stack on top... 

Hope so! 

My plan is to spend just over $50 + taxes and get about 200AM with my items.


----------



## osully

FYI Loblaws has 15,000 PC points for every $100 you spend on glasses / eyewear right now until July 26.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> I'm going to walk over to Rexall today and see how the offers stack.
> 
> My targeted offer was spend $40 get 60AM. I know the 25 AM when you use an app offer must apply too. But wondering if the general Spend $50 get 100AM will stack on top...
> 
> Hope so!
> 
> My plan is to spend just over $50 + taxes and get about 200AM with my items.


Load n Go are not valid on weekend purchases. It's for Monday to Thursday unless yours is a different one. But the Bonus 25 AM offer is for sure not valid over the weekend. Sorry!


----------



## osully

AngelDisney said:


> Load n Go are not valid on weekend purchases. It's for Monday to Thursday unless yours is a different one. But the Bonus 25 AM offer is for sure not valid over the weekend. Sorry!



Hmm, ok well I think I'm much better off with the spend $50 get 100AM then. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Hmm, ok well I think I'm much better off with the spend $50 get 100AM then. Thanks for the heads up!!


Sometimes you may receive an email coupon that can be stacked with the Load n Go. Don't forget to use the $5 off coupon! Have a great AM Hunt!!


----------



## kimstang

osully said:


> I'm going to walk over to Rexall today and see how the offers stack.
> 
> My targeted offer was spend $40 get 60AM. I know the 25 AM when you use an app offer must apply too. But wondering if the general Spend $50 get 100AM will stack on top...
> 
> Hope so!
> 
> My plan is to spend just over $50 + taxes and get about 200AM with my items.


Let us know how you make out. Good luck!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I was also wondering if you had waited or not.  Yay for you!!!!!
> 
> Now I'm thinking of redeeming for another 5 day ticket.  No trip planned and I've already got two on ice. Even with redeeming for another ticket I would still have over 11K AM on reserve for whatever trip may come up next.   What to do....what to do?????


UHMM buy now before they go up, unless your saving for something else. I now have 9 on ice, no expire. They are heading the way of expiry tickets, so get the non-expire now. They will never be this cheap again. ( I dont think, unless a serious downfall in economy again and more Can discounts come out)
Even with us getting the 5 day passes, we plan on adding waterparks to our extended vacations since we have never been. My 2cents


----------



## Spotthecat

Well nuts, my mega miles haven't posted yet. I am still waiting on the airmilesshops one to go through, is that what is holding it up? Totally frustrating.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I'm going to walk over to Rexall today and see how the offers stack.
> My targeted offer was spend $40 get 60AM. I know the 25 AM when you use an app offer must apply too. But wondering if the general Spend $50 get 100AM will stack on top...
> Hope so!
> My plan is to spend just over $50 + taxes and get about 200AM with my items.





AngelDisney said:


> Load n Go are not valid on weekend purchases. It's for Monday to Thursday unless yours is a different one. But the Bonus 25 AM offer is for sure not valid over the weekend. Sorry!


*OK a little clarification here on the Load N Go offers and how the Bonus offer for using one works.*

*The targeted offer that you need to LOAD to your card for Spend X get X AM is only valid Monday - Friday*
*ALL of the other offers that you LOAD to your card are valid 7 days a week*
*The Weekend Only offer will appear in your Load n Go offers but if you look closely you will see the words "no Loading Required" This is the ONLY offer that will NOT work towards the bonus for using an offer. I've attached a screen shot of the email and highlighted the info about the exclusion*
*The weekly coupon which you can print or show on a mobile device (which will be shared in the first post and within the thread) can be stacked with any & all of your Load n Go offers (they might eventually close this loophole but keep showing it whenever you can!)*
*SO @osully I would suggest holding off until Monday to do your shopping trip because the weekly coupon will more than likely be around the $40.00 mark saving you $10.00!! All of the flyer items will still be available to use as well.*

**** Regarding the bonus miles for using a Load n Go offer, last time they offered this the miles did NOT appear on the receipt. They were posted about a week later like this (and yes, it was for 50 Miles last time)*
**
**


----------



## AngelDisney

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts, my mega miles haven't posted yet. I am still waiting on the airmilesshops one to go through, is that what is holding it up? Totally frustrating.


I was afraid that one might cause a problem and used a 6th coupon. The bonus miles from that offer has not been posted for me yet as well.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK a little clarification here on the Load N Go offers and how the Bonus offer for using one works.*
> 
> *The targeted offer that you need to LOAD to your card for Spend X get X AM is only valid Monday - Friday*
> *ALL of the other offers that you LOAD to your card are valid 7 days a week*
> *The Weekend Only offer will appear in your Load n Go offers but if you look closely you will see the words "no Loading Required" This is the ONLY offer that will NOT work towards the bonus for using an offer. I've attached a screen shot of the email and highlighted the info about the exclusion*
> *The weekly coupon which you can print or show on a mobile device (which will be shared in the first post and within the thread) can be stacked with any & all of your Load n Go offers (they might eventually close this loophole but keep showing it whenever you can!)*
> *SO @osully I would suggest holding off until Monday to do your shopping trip because the weekly coupon will more than likely be around the $40.00 mark saving you $10.00!! All of the flyer items will still be available to use as well.*
> 
> **** Regarding the bonus miles for using a Load n Go offer, last time they offered this the miles did NOT appear on the receipt. They were posted about a week later like this (and yes, it was for 50 Miles last time)*
> *View attachment 255004*
> *View attachment 255003*


This is interesting. My targeted Load n Go always only applies from Monday to Thursday. Item specific Load n Go is valid for a week or two. But these have not been out for a while. Thanks for the summary!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts, my mega miles haven't posted yet. I am still waiting on the airmilesshops one to go through, is that what is holding it up? Totally frustrating.


*Mine haven't shown up either and i know for a fact that i still haven't received the miles for my on-line Staples shop. I had to chase down the bonus the last time i shopped with Staples and I'm worried it will be the same this time. For me that was TWO coupons, i wouldn't have made the 5 offer threshold if i didn't. *

*According** to the coupon for Staples they have till August 29th to post before i can scream err politely check into it.
The coupon for the online shopping has until August 14th.

So it's looking to me like I'll need to wait until the very bitter end of the promo period which isn't until Sept 28th before i see the 1250 miles show up *


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> This is interesting. My targeted Load n Go always only applies from Monday to Thursday. Item specific Load n Go is valid for a week or two. But these have not been out for a while. Thanks for the summary!


*Correct, your personal targeted offer is only valid Monday to Friday but the standard, flyer related offer will also show up within your offers as well .. like this*
**
*Your targeted offer should already be there and look like this (the Duck is happy that hers is low this week!)*
**
*The new batch of offers will show up on Friday and I'm hoping they're better than my current ones not sure i need any of those silly things: Interdental picks, Cold Sore ointment, cough syrup, ear drops, tweezers ????*


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys, they finally had the broth in stock so I got 2, plus some tortillas. Only 95 AM this week, but since I got that one way flight I guess I'm ok for the moment lol. I will keep going though! more trips to plan  

I am waiting for the week days AM coupon to do Rexall, it's on the way home from swimming lessons next week, and right beside Subway, so a little "subs for dinner!" bribe should prevent too much complaining at having to stop at Rexall. I want to use a Load N Go so I can get that little 25 AM bonus.


----------



## buyerbrad

I considered myself really lucky when I was still able to redeem a DisneyWorld Canadian deal on June 18th, so still being able to get another one today was super exciting.  In total,  I have used my AirMiles during the discounted rates to book 3 Disneyland 3-day-hoppers (2 adult & 1 child) and 3 DisneyWorld 5 day passes (2 adult & 1 child).


----------



## Sailormoon2

Rexall this morning: Spent 65 (with tx) and got 133 AM. This included the instore spend 50 for 100 and the rest were a combination of my loadngo and in store promotions.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Stopped at Sobeys, they finally had the broth in stock so I got 2, plus some tortillas. Only 95 AM this week, but since I got that one way flight I guess I'm ok for the moment lol. I will keep going though! more trips to plan
> 
> I am waiting for the week days AM coupon to do Rexall, it's on the way home from swimming lessons next week, and right beside Subway, so a little "subs for dinner!" bribe should prevent too much complaining at having to stop at Rexall. I want to use a Load N Go so I can get that little 25 AM bonus.


Sobeys still has the soup offer? However, every time I go to my Sobeys, there are only two cans of soup left! Why not 3 or none?! No more broth too!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> My Mega Miles posted too!! But when I check the counter for how many miles I earned this year. It hasn't updated? Will that happen later? Do the Mega Miles not count towards Onyx?





AngelDisney said:


> Am Status is updated on Sundays.


*From the FAQs regarding the Mega Miles promo the bonus miles will count towards ONYX and that is updated on Sundays, HOWEVER it was MONTHS after the Shop The Block promo that those miles were properly credited. Don't worry if you don't see them for quite a long time!*


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Sobeys still has the soup offer? However, every time I go to my Sobeys, there are only two cans of soup left! Why not 3 or none?! No more broth too!!



Hi Hon
The cashier (at Sobeys) told me last week that the soup deal was going to go on until Aug 10th.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The cashier (at Sobeys) told me last week that the soup deal was going to go on until Aug 10th.
> Hugs Mel


 Thanks! I may get some for food drive but need to try another Sobeys.


----------



## alohamom

Acton Ontario sobers still has shelves full of the soup. Both types of tetra pack broth and the canned soups are in varieties of chicken noodle, chicken with rice and vegetable


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys in Barrhaven had lots of the soups, and broths. The tag says it's until August 10th. So I will probably get a few more cartons of broth. After pay day lol


----------



## ottawamom

I've been picking up 3 cans of soup per shopping trip.  Will continue to do so until it runs out or the promotion ends. It adds a nice little boost to an otherwise slim pickings shop.

I took my girlfriend out to Sobeys on Thursday before the ice cream promotion ended and she came home with ice cream and soup to last the summer. She couldn't believe she could get that many airmiles in one simple shop.  We may have another convert on our hands.


----------



## osully

OK so thanks to all those who advised the tickets won't expire! We will probably go back in 2019, or 2020, if I can get us free tickets and free flights through AM! 

On average how many AM for flights from Ottawa-Orlando?


----------



## AngelDisney

I am tempted to get my DBIL to buy me some soup from the Mississauga Sobeys, but I know DH would frown upon it! Let it be! Let it be!


----------



## osully

Also yes I did go to Rexall. I spent just over $50 out of pocket, after a few coupons and the save $5 coupon, and got 118 AM. I decided I'd rather spend the $50 today and stock up on things I need and get 100AM than wait til other offers are usable.


----------



## pigletto

I was talking to Dh on the way home from the movies in the car tonight about this trip we have coming up in the end of August. It's easily our least expensive one yet. Thought it might be fun to give a breakdown in here since being able to get our Disney tickets for free with airmiles was such a huge help to the budget! Cast of characters are DH and I  and our two kids (20 yr old dd and 13 yr old ds). My brother and his girlfriend are joining us but paying their own way.

Direct flights for four  BUF to MCO on Jetlblue with free bags -$0 (credit from an incident in January) 

5 Day Disney tickets for four people - $0 (My mom gave me one for my birthday using her airmiles. I used my airmiles for the other 3)

7 nights Silver Lake Resort in a 3 bedroom/3 bath unit- $345 USD with Skyauction (was $520 but my brother and girlfriend paid a third )

3 nights at Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal in a poolside suite $530 USD-Passholder rate

Universal Tickets  for four people- $0 (we upgraded our 4 day tickets to AP's last year for $30 total. This is our third and final visit with them)

Airport Hotel and 11 days parking -$86 USD (Using the Peace Bridge duty free park and fly deal. Free breakfast in the morning and shuttle over to the airport)

Food and Spending -$1500 USD  This will cover one meal out per day and some park snacks and groceries for the condo/suite. We are well past the souvenir stage because we go so often.

Rental car.. this one is tricky. I have it at $300 USD for the time being ($466 USD but my brother is paying a portion of the van rental). It can and should go down as we get closer.

So grand total for 11 nights hotel , 11 days airport parking, direct flights with luggage fees,  food and 7 days of theme park tickets for four people..

$2761 USD. 

I'm down to 50 airmiles now after redeeming for the last ticket. I will be joining back in the hunt though . I want to go back to Disney for December 2018 and I think 18 months should be enough time for another set of free tickets and maybe our car rental next time.


----------



## mkmommy

pigletto said:


> I was talking to Dh on the way home from the movies in the car tonight about this trip we have coming up in the end of August. It's easily our least expensive one yet. Thought it might be fun to give a breakdown in here since being able to get our Disney tickets for free with airmiles was such a huge help to the budget! Cast of characters are DH and I  and our two kids (20 yr old dd and 13 yr old ds). My brother and his girlfriend are joining us but paying their own way.
> 
> Direct flights for four  BUF to MCO on Jetlblue with free bags -$0 (credit from an incident in January)
> 
> 5 Day Disney tickets for four people - $0 (My mom gave me one for my birthday using her airmiles. I used my airmiles for the other 3)
> 
> 7 nights Silver Lake Resort in a 3 bedroom/3 bath unit- $345 USD with Skyauction (was $520 but my brother and girlfriend paid a third )
> 
> 3 nights at Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal in a poolside suite $530 USD-Passholder rate
> 
> Universal Tickets  for four people- $0 (we upgraded our 4 day tickets to AP's last year for $30 total. This is our third and final visit with them)
> 
> Airport Hotel and 11 days parking -$86 USD (Using the Peace Bridge duty free park and fly deal. Free breakfast in the morning and shuttle over to the airport)
> 
> Food and Spending -$1500 USD  This will cover one meal out per day and some park snacks and groceries for the condo/suite. We are well past the souvenir stage because we go so often.
> 
> Rental car.. this one is tricky. I have it at $300 USD for the time being ($466 USD but my brother is paying a portion of the van rental). It can and should go down as we get closer.
> 
> So grand total for 11 nights hotel , 11 days airport parking, direct flights with luggage fees,  food and 7 days of theme park tickets for four people..
> 
> $2761 USD.
> 
> I'm down to 50 airmiles now after redeeming for the last ticket. I will be joining back in the hunt though . I want to go back to Disney for December 2018 and I think 18 months should be enough time for another set of free tickets and maybe our car rental next time.


That is impressive planning/budgeting. What is skyauction and have you used them before?


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I was talking to Dh on the way home from the movies in the car tonight about this trip we have coming up in the end of August. It's easily our least expensive one yet. Thought it might be fun to give a breakdown in here since being able to get our Disney tickets for free with airmiles was such a huge help to the budget! Cast of characters are DH and I  and our two kids (20 yr old dd and 13 yr old ds). My brother and his girlfriend are joining us but paying their own way.
> 
> Direct flights for four  BUF to MCO on Jetlblue with free bags -$0 (credit from an incident in January)
> 
> 5 Day Disney tickets for four people - $0 (My mom gave me one for my birthday using her airmiles. I used my airmiles for the other 3)
> 
> 7 nights Silver Lake Resort in a 3 bedroom/3 bath unit- $345 USD with Skyauction (was $520 but my brother and girlfriend paid a third )
> 
> 3 nights at Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal in a poolside suite $530 USD-Passholder rate
> 
> Universal Tickets  for four people- $0 (we upgraded our 4 day tickets to AP's last year for $30 total. This is our third and final visit with them)
> 
> Airport Hotel and 11 days parking -$86 USD (Using the Peace Bridge duty free park and fly deal. Free breakfast in the morning and shuttle over to the airport)
> 
> Food and Spending -$1500 USD  This will cover one meal out per day and some park snacks and groceries for the condo/suite. We are well past the souvenir stage because we go so often.
> 
> Rental car.. this one is tricky. I have it at $300 USD for the time being ($466 USD but my brother is paying a portion of the van rental). It can and should go down as we get closer.
> 
> So grand total for 11 nights hotel , 11 days airport parking, direct flights with luggage fees,  food and 7 days of theme park tickets for four people..
> 
> $2761 USD.
> 
> I'm down to 50 airmiles now after redeeming for the last ticket. I will be joining back in the hunt though . I want to go back to Disney for December 2018 and I think 18 months should be enough time for another set of free tickets and maybe our car rental next time.


VERY NICE!!!!!


I went ahead and ordered another 5 day ticket this morning.  I mentioned it to DD and of course she said to do it.  She's pushing me really hard to take a last minute trip (even just a long weekend) to WDW before school starts.  Unfortunately, it's not at all possible.  Airfare is too high now and I have work issues that need my full attention. Then toss in that we just came back from a very expensive 5 days in QC ( she was at a national competition) and now I'm spending a lot of money getting her set up to move to university in Sept.


----------



## Sparrow78

So my 1250 posted also. I now have enough to do our van rental for DL in November. The rate was 3332 am for the week on a minivan. Thoughts if I should book now or wait? Anyone ever had to cancel before and get am returned or will I be out of luck?


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> VERY NICE!!!!!
> 
> 
> I went ahead and ordered another 5 day ticket this morning.  I mentioned it to DD and of course she said to do it.  She's pushing me really hard to take a last minute trip (even just a long weekend) to WDW before school starts.  Unfortunately, it's not at all possible.  Airfare is too high now and I have work issues that need my full attention. Then toss in that we just came back from a very expensive 5 days in QC ( she was at a national competition) and now I'm spending a lot of money getting her set up to move to university in Sept.




Hi Hon
Now this is a traditional list
Most stressful Life Events:

Death of a spouse: 100
Divorce: 73
Marital separation: 65
Imprisonment: 63
Death of a close family member: 63
Personal injury or illness: 53
Marriage: 50
Dismissal from work: 47
Marital reconciliation: 45
Retirement: 45
I think
Getting a child ready for College/University should be at the top of this list. Hugs to you!
Mel


----------



## kimstang

So if I go into my Airmiles account and view my Rexall offers and then hit GET OFFER does that mean it is loaded to my card? If so then if I go tomorrow to buy the 2 boxes of granola bars offer I loaded, I will get the bonus 25 Airmiles and the 4 Airmiles for that offer? Sorry new to this. I am loving reading all of your posts! Thank you!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Now this is a traditional list
> Most stressful Life Events:
> 
> Death of a spouse: 100
> Divorce: 73
> Marital separation: 65
> Imprisonment: 63
> Death of a close family member: 63
> Personal injury or illness: 53
> Marriage: 50
> Dismissal from work: 47
> Marital reconciliation: 45
> Retirement: 45
> I think
> Getting a child ready for College/University should be at the top of this list. Hugs to you!
> Mel


Totally agree! It's like buying stuff for a second home. DD is going in 3rd year this September and wants a fridge for her place in London Ontario. We are coming back the day before Labour Day meaning I have to get a fridge for her now in the midst of getting two sets of MNSSHP costumes ready, buying things for the trip including a cruise, applying for DD's passport and packing. Her Nexus card just got approved last Friday. On top of that I have to drive DM around for medical checkups and get work done for my Korean class. Get ready for school in September? I will try to get to that.


----------



## AngelDisney

kimstang said:


> So if I go into my Airmiles account and view my Rexall offers and then hit GET OFFER does that mean it is loaded to my card? If so then if I go tomorrow to buy the 2 boxes of granola bars offer I loaded, I will get the bonus 25 Airmiles and the 4 Airmiles for that offer? Sorry new to this. I am loving reading all of your posts! Thank you!


That should get the offer loaded. Happy AM hunting tomorrow!


----------



## kimstang

AngelDisney said:


> That should get the offer loaded. Happy AM hunting tomorrow!


Thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> So if I go into my Airmiles account and view my Rexall offers and then hit GET OFFER does that mean it is loaded to my card? If so then if I go tomorrow to buy the 2 boxes of granola bars offer I loaded, I will get the bonus 25 Airmiles and the 4 Airmiles for that offer? Sorry new to this. I am loving reading all of your posts! Thank you!



Ooops sorry I see AngelDisney gave you good advise.
Hi Hon
go here
sign in and load your offers
https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login

hope that helps
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimstang said:


> So if I go into my Airmiles account and view my Rexall offers and then hit GET OFFER does that mean it is loaded to my card? If so then if I go tomorrow to buy the 2 boxes of granola bars offer I loaded, I will get the bonus 25 Airmiles and the 4 Airmiles for that offer? Sorry new to this. I am loving reading all of your posts! Thank you!


*First things first to the Airmiles Hunt and it looks like you're a fairly new DIS-er as well, welcome to the family *

*You got your answer already -- I would suggest going in every other Friday and loading all the offers to your card even if you think you might not want to buy the item .. plans might change, someone might get sick, or it might end up being on sale & have bonus miles in the flyer as well letting you do some double-dipping!*

*Glad to have you along, don't worry about asking questions someone will always be happy to answer. Be sure to pop back in and report your successes!*


----------



## damo

kimstang said:


> So if I go into my Airmiles account and view my Rexall offers and then hit GET OFFER does that mean it is loaded to my card? If so then if I go tomorrow to buy the 2 boxes of granola bars offer I loaded, I will get the bonus 25 Airmiles and the 4 Airmiles for that offer? Sorry new to this. I am loving reading all of your posts! Thank you!



No, I don't believe that the offers on your airmiles account that say "get offer" are the load and go offers that will get you 25 bonus points.

You have to go to the load and go website like bababear said and then you have to click on "load to card".


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Now this is a traditional list
> Most stressful Life Events:
> 
> Death of a spouse: 100
> Divorce: 73
> Marital separation: 65
> Imprisonment: 63
> Death of a close family member: 63
> Personal injury or illness: 53
> Marriage: 50
> Dismissal from work: 47
> Marital reconciliation: 45
> Retirement: 45
> I think
> Getting a child ready for College/University should be at the top of this list. Hugs to you!
> Mel



Thanks!  I'm dealing with some big work changes at the moment and just on Friday I had an in depth conversation about all that with my business partner  who happens to be my mom.  She's a somewhat silent  partner....I don't really care how silent she is or isn't (I own 90%).  Anyway, we have to make some changes that involve hiring some new staff as well as firing some that are not maintaining our standards.   This is very significant to the future of the business as well as my personal work load.  I'm feeling a little stressed about all of it and then I have to deal with my baby moving away from home and all that that includes. My mom doesn't get it and can't see why I'm dragging my feet a little at work. I kept telling her that it's just a lot of changes and it's all happening at once.  I feel overwhelmed which is not at all like me.  Just last week I realized that school starts in barely more than a month. My DD has been stuck to me like glue since she was very small.  I can't imagine  not seeing her every day. Although, there have been days when September can't come soon enough.....gotta love the teen attitude.
Don't you think #7 should probably be in the #1 slot?  Actually.....raising a teenage girl should be #1



AngelDisney said:


> Totally agree! It's like buying stuff for a second home. DD is going in 3rd year this September and wants a fridge for her place in London Ontario. We are coming back the day before Labour Day meaning I have to get a fridge for her now in the midst of getting two sets of MNSSHP costumes ready, buying things for the trip including a cruise, applying for DD's passport and packing. Her Nexus card just got approved last Friday. On top of that I have to drive DM around for medical checkups and get work done for my Korean class. Get ready for school in September? I will try to get to that.


Funny, just yesterday on our way home from Ikea I though to myself I'm basically starting a second home.   I asked her to make a list of what she would need  and she has filled 5 pages in a small notebook.  I'm now wondering how we will get all this stuff to school and how she will fit it all in her dorm room. I have a feeling we will have to take two cars on move in day.  I'm going to she if DH can borrow something larger than my SUV from work on that day.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks!  I'm dealing with some big work changes at the moment and just on Friday I had an in depth conversation about all that with my business partner  who happens to be my mom.  She's a somewhat silent  partner....I don't really care how silent she is or isn't (I own 90%).  Anyway, we have to make some changes that involve hiring some new staff as well as firing some that are not maintaining our standards.   This is very significant to the future of the business as well as my personal work load.  I'm feeling a little stressed about all of it and then I have to deal with my baby moving away from home and all that that includes. My mom doesn't get it and can't see why I'm dragging my feet a little at work. I kept telling her that it's just a lot of changes and it's all happening at once.  I feel overwhelmed which is not at all like me.  Just last week I realized that school starts in barely more than a month. My DD has been stuck to me like glue since she was very small.  I can't imagine  not seeing her every day. Although, there have been days when September can't come soon enough.....gotta love the teen attitude.
> Don't you think #7 should probably be in the #1 slot?  Actually.....raising a teenage girl should be #1
> 
> 
> Funny, just yesterday on our way home from Ikea I though to myself I'm basically starting a second home.   I asked her to make a list of what she would need  and she has filled 5 pages in a small notebook.  I'm now wondering how we will get all this stuff to school and how she will fit it all in her dorm room. I have a feeling we will have to take two cars on move in day.  I'm going to she if DH can borrow something larger than my SUV from work on that day.



I always wanted a daughter but got three great sons,,BUT lord I have learned so many things over the years.
1st They will always come back home--believe me!
2nd They will miss you just as much as you miss them!
3rd They will tell you that the extra (blah blah blah ) you told them to pack(that they argued about packing) was great and they really appreciate you making them pack it.
4th They really appreciate all the mom things you've been doing that they now have to do.(cooking,laundry,cleaning etc.).
Think of it as a Grand Great New Adventure.
email often
text often
send care packages often
snail mail a card
send airmiles e-gifts-starbucks,pizza pizza,Ultimate dinning card.
And remember the holidays will be here soon and they will arrive home with a "Bag Of Laundry" and a few stories to share.
stick this note in her book





My go to is a good cup of tea and a nap,,,or ice cream.
Best wishes to you in the work reorganization,I know it can be very stressful but you will make the best and right decisions that you can.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I always wanted a daughter but got three great sons,,BUT lord I have learned so many things over the years.
> 1st They will always come back home--believe me!
> 2nd They will miss you just as much as you miss them!
> 3rd They will tell you that the extra (blah blah blah ) you told them to pack(that they argued about packing) was great and they really appreciate you making them pack it.
> 4th They really appreciate all the mom things you've been doing that they now have to do.(cooking,laundry,cleaning etc.).
> Think of it as a Grand Great New Adventure.
> email often
> text often
> send care packages often
> snail mail a card
> send airmiles e-gifts-starbucks,pizza pizza,Ultimate dinning card.
> And remember the holidays will be here soon and they will arrive home with a "Bag Of Laundry" and a few stories to share.
> stick this note in her book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go to is a good cup of tea and a nap,,,or ice cream.
> Best wishes to you in the work reorganization,I know it can be very stressful but you will make the best and right decisions that you can.
> Hugs Mel


What DD hates the most is when mom is right! Lol!!
Love the pic! Saving it for one of DD's down days!!


----------



## kimstang

damo said:


> No, I don't believe that the offers on your airmiles account that say "get offer" are the load and go offers that will get you 25 bonus points.
> 
> You have to go to the load and go website like bababear said and then you have to click on "load to card".





bababear_50 said:


> Ooops sorry I see AngelDisney gave you good advise.
> Hi Hon
> go here
> sign in and load your offers
> https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
> 
> hope that helps
> Hugs Mel


I didn't know about that link. Ok now I get it. Thanks!


----------



## kimstang

Donald - my hero said:


> *First things first to the Airmiles Hunt and it looks like you're a fairly new DIS-er as well, welcome to the family *
> 
> *You got your answer already -- I would suggest going in every other Friday and loading all the offers to your card even if you think you might not want to buy the item .. plans might change, someone might get sick, or it might end up being on sale & have bonus miles in the flyer as well letting you do some double-dipping!*
> 
> *Glad to have you along, don't worry about asking questions someone will always be happy to answer. Be sure to pop back in and report your successes!*


Thanks for tip, I will do that. I went today and got the spend $50 get 100 airmiles. I will go back and get the other offer tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> Thanks for tip, I will do that. I went today and got the spend $50 get 100 airmiles. I will go back and get the other offer tomorrow.



Hi Hon
Just a FYI
Look on your receipt --where you can do a survey----you can get 5$ off your next purchase if you do the survey.
www.tellrexall.ca to recieve 5$ off your next $25.00 purchase

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> OK so thanks to all those who advised the tickets won't expire! We will probably go back in 2019, or 2020, if I can get us free tickets and free flights through AM!
> 
> On average how many AM for flights from Ottawa-Orlando?



3400/3500 or so. I have a BMO AM World Elite M/C which I pay an annual fee for. I get 25% off airfare in North America so I'm paying in the 2500-2600AM per roundtrip Ottawa - Orlando (in the lower season). You can end up paying a lot more for flights but if you plan far enough ahead and wait for the right flight you can get direct flights each way for the amount quoted above.

Right now I'm waiting for a direct flight Orlando - Ottawa to show back up on the website. It was there a few weeks ago and I know it will come back again. I may have to wait until December but that's ok I'm patient. Actually I still need to save more AM for it.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks!  I'm dealing with some big work changes at the moment and just on Friday I had an in depth conversation about all that with my business partner  who happens to be my mom.  She's a somewhat silent  partner....I don't really care how silent she is or isn't (I own 90%).  Anyway, we have to make some changes that involve hiring some new staff as well as firing some that are not maintaining our standards.   This is very significant to the future of the business as well as my personal work load.  I'm feeling a little stressed about all of it and then I have to deal with my baby moving away from home and all that that includes. My mom doesn't get it and can't see why I'm dragging my feet a little at work. I kept telling her that it's just a lot of changes and it's all happening at once.  I feel overwhelmed which is not at all like me.  Just last week I realized that school starts in barely more than a month. My DD has been stuck to me like glue since she was very small.  I can't imagine  not seeing her every day. Although, there have been days when September can't come soon enough.....gotta love the teen attitude.
> Don't you think #7 should probably be in the #1 slot?  Actually.....raising a teenage girl should be #1
> 
> 
> Funny, just yesterday on our way home from Ikea I though to myself I'm basically starting a second home.   I asked her to make a list of what she would need  and she has filled 5 pages in a small notebook.  I'm now wondering how we will get all this stuff to school and how she will fit it all in her dorm room. I have a feeling we will have to take two cars on move in day.  I'm going to she if DH can borrow something larger than my SUV from work on that day.



I absolutely understand where you are coming from. Two summer ago this was me getting dd20 ready for school. The only way I could describe it was grief. It was just such an official and huge change for us. I didn't walk around weeping or writing poetry or anything, I was just sad. I tried not to make it too obvious . Then there was the worrying we would forget something, or she wouldn't be ready. We weren't even getting along so hot at the time because she was stressed and being snotty and defensive about everything... but it was all pretty hard.

The good news? It became our new normal fairly quickly. Even though I missed her it wasn't that dreadful sad feeling I had leading up to her leaving. It won't feel this hard forever, I promise. 

It's an exciting time, and an exhausting time and it's just plain hard. Sending strength to you. Oh.. and buy fans for her room. I thought we would die moving dd in to her suite. It was like a sauna. It stayed like that for a few weeks and the kids really needed those fans just to sleep.


----------



## Debbie

Thanks to all of you, I am Onyx until March 2019! 
*Current status (until March 31, 2019)  Onyx


 You've collected:  6,263* Miles this year  *Updated weekly each Sunday *


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> OK so thanks to all those who advised the tickets won't expire! We will probably go back in 2019, or 2020, if I can get us free tickets and free flights through AM!
> 
> On average how many AM for flights from Ottawa-Orlando?



It's 2800 per person in low season and 3500 per person in high season. However it can be more. And if you book one-way each way it's more as well.

I just booked a one-way flight to FLL for December, for 4708 AM for two of us. However it's direct and the flight is apparently quite popular as it is over $1200 one-way for two. It was worth it for me. But man that was a lot of air miles!

Also, the direct flight there didn't show up unless I was only looking at one-way flights. So you sometimes have to play around with it to get what you want. And one day it's there, the next it's gone, then it's back again! I can't figure it out to be honest, but I check pretty much daily. Well now I can't because I have to save up again


----------



## ottawamom

I agree it's supposed to be 2800AM to Orlando rountrip but I haven't seen those AM since I booked my trip for December 2016 way back in March 2016. The website always comes up saying there are no flights in that range.

On a positive note my AM posted for Mega Miles and they were included in my Airmiles count for the year when I checked last night.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I always wanted a daughter but got three great sons,,BUT lord I have learned so many things over the years.
> 1st They will always come back home--believe me!
> 2nd They will miss you just as much as you miss them!
> 3rd They will tell you that the extra (blah blah blah ) you told them to pack(that they argued about packing) was great and they really appreciate you making them pack it.
> 4th They really appreciate all the mom things you've been doing that they now have to do.(cooking,laundry,cleaning etc.).
> Think of it as a Grand Great New Adventure.
> email often
> text often
> send care packages often
> snail mail a card
> send airmiles e-gifts-starbucks,pizza pizza,Ultimate dinning card.
> And remember the holidays will be here soon and they will arrive home with a "Bag Of Laundry" and a few stories to share.
> stick this note in her book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go to is a good cup of tea and a nap,,,or ice cream.
> Best wishes to you in the work reorganization,I know it can be very stressful but you will make the best and right decisions that you can.
> Hugs Mel


You made me cry...thank you so much for your words and wisdom.   I will absolutely hide that note in her things.


----------



## stfxkid

MegaMiles Posted


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I absolutely understand where you are coming from. Two summer ago this was me getting dd20 ready for school. The only way I could describe it was grief. It was just such an official and huge change for us. I didn't walk around weeping or writing poetry or anything, I was just sad. I tried not to make it too obvious . Then there was the worrying we would forget something, or she wouldn't be ready. *We weren't even getting along so hot at the time because she was stressed and being snotty and defensive about everything... but it was all pretty hard.*
> 
> The good news? It became our new normal fairly quickly. Even though I missed her it wasn't that dreadful sad feeling I had leading up to her leaving. It won't feel this hard forever, I promise.
> 
> It's an exciting time, and an exhausting time and it's just plain hard. Sending strength to you. Oh.. and buy fans for her room. I thought we would die moving dd in to her suite. It was like a sauna. It stayed like that for a few weeks and the kids really needed those fans just to sleep.


This is sooooo us right now.  It hadn't occurred to me that it might be because of school.   She appears to be super excited about leaving home but maybe that's just on the outside.  

Last week I bought her one of those little turbo fans because I remembered that every room we toured last fall had one.  We have an extra at home if she needs more.  Thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall Coupon*
*Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid July 24th - 27th*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall Coupon*
> *Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid July 24th - 27th*



Thanks! Just got that too! With Load n Go and the 25 AM bonus for using Load n Go. I may get 145 AM with $40.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok friends
a bit of Rexall stacking help
So I went to load and go
1.checked the spend 40 get 60
2. the email spend 40 get 60
3. did the survey 5 dollars off
I am not sure where to get the 25 extra load and go?
Hugs Mel


----------



## kimstang

I just went to Rexall and bought an item that I had load and go airmiles with and the bonus 25 airmiles didn't show on my receipt. Do you think it should have?


----------



## AngelDisney

kimstang said:


> I just went to Rexall and bought an item that I had load and go airmiles with and the bonus 25 airmiles didn't show on my receipt. Do you think it should have?


Last time it didn't show on the receipt but got posted a few days later. It didn't post at the same time with the other AMs. Wait and see. Keep your receipt.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Ok friends
> a bit of Rexall stacking help
> So I went to load and go
> 1.checked the spend 40 get 60
> 2. the email spend 40 get 60
> 3. did the survey 5 dollars off
> I am not sure where to get the 25 extra load and go?
> Hugs Mel


If I remember correctly, there was nothing to load and the extra bonus also would not show on the receipt but should get posted after the regular Rexall AM posting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ok friends
> a bit of Rexall stacking help
> So I went to load and go
> 1.checked the spend 40 get 60
> 2. the email spend 40 get 60
> 3. did the survey 5 dollars off
> I am not sure where to get the 25 extra load and go?
> Hugs Mel





kimstang said:


> I just went to Rexall and bought an item that I had load and go airmiles with and the bonus 25 airmiles didn't show on my receipt. Do you think it should have?



*Last time the extra miles didn't appear on my statement until about a week after the shopping trip. As a separate entry that read "Thanks for Shopping at Rexall!"

SO like @AngelDisney says, keep your receipt and watch your account. *


----------



## AngelDisney

Just checked my posts. Last time during the Load n Go promotion, I shopped on June 21, regular and bonus AM posted on June 22, and Load n Go bonus 50 AM got posted on June 26. Hope this helps!


----------



## kimstang

AngelDisney said:


> Last time it didn't show on the receipt but got posted a few days later. It didn't post at the same time with the other AMs. Wait and see. Keep your receipt.


Ok that is what I was thinking. Thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> If I remember correctly, there was nothing to load and the extra bonus also would not show on the receipt but should get posted after the regular Rexall AM posting.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Last time the extra miles didn't appear on my statement until about a week after the shopping trip. As a separate entry that read "Thanks for Shopping at Rexall!"
> 
> SO like @AngelDisney says, keep your receipt and watch your account. *





AngelDisney said:


> If I remember correctly, there was nothing to load and the extra bonus also would not show on the receipt but should get posted after the regular Rexall AM posting.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Last time the extra miles didn't appear on my statement until about a week after the shopping trip. As a separate entry that read "Thanks for Shopping at Rexall!"
> 
> SO like @AngelDisney says, keep your receipt and watch your account. *



Thanks guys
I went and picked up a couple of things I needed which also had a few airmiles attached to them.
Total spend was 53.93. Total airmiles 146, with the bonus 25 to post at a later date.
So total airmiles this shop 171.
I have now officially finished all my granddaughters Christmas presents. Yes I am one of those people that does Christmas in July shopping.
Hey it's nice weather to go shopping and there are alot of sales out there right now.

Thanks for the help.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

On too our 2 week east coast non disney trip. Good luck and happy hunting for all.
Forvthose with kids off to univ. Thats what i call my freedom 55...lol..im jealous..
See you soon all


----------



## mort1331

Big thanks to Bababear and Ottawamom. The girls loved the cirque show. Thanks again.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> On too our 2 week east coast non disney trip. Good luck and happy hunting for all.
> Forvthose with kids off to univ. Thats what i call my freedom 55...lol..im jealous..
> See you soon all


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> On too our 2 week east coast non disney trip. Good luck and happy hunting for all.
> Forvthose with kids off to univ. Thats what i call my freedom 55...lol..im jealous..
> See you soon all


Enjoy your trip....the east coast is gorgeous! 

BTW, there is no freedom in packing the kids off to uni.  The cost is totally frightening and last I checked they won't take my Airmiles as payment.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone remember when we are supposed to get the bonus 50 miles from the Bundle Your Bonuses offer?  I want to get that one scratched off my tracking list.


----------



## bababear_50

Have a Wonderful,Exciting,Fun Filled trip Mort and Family!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Enjoy your trip....the east coast is gorgeous!
> 
> BTW, there is no freedom in packing the kids off to uni.  The cost is totally frightening and last I checked they won't take my Airmiles as payment.


*True you can't USE your AM (bummer) but you sure as shootin can collect a whole truck load if you put as much as possible on one of your credit cards  *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *True you can't USE your AM (bummer) but you sure as shootin can collect a whole truck load if you put as much as possible on one of your credit cards  *


When my older DD went her school would allow you to pay tuition on a credit card.  So just for the AM I took out the MasterCard(they wouldn't take my Amex).  We paid her tuition for 5 years, bought her a car to commute and paid all her expenses.  I earned thousands of miles.  

This time around youngest DD's school will only take the credit card for deposits and application fees.  They will take Amex for that but tuition etc. is paid by bank transfer only.  I did the math and I'm losing about 5300 miles over the next 4 years.  I am going to just keep hoping that next year they will change the payment options to include tuition/housing on a credit card.

A friend told me about a company that will convert reward points to university cash some how.  He mentioned Aeroplan though and said you need very large numbers to get anything useful.


----------



## bababear_50

Just "Wishful Thinking Here",,,,wouldn't it be nice if Metro came out with a few half decent 
airmiles promos?
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just "Wishful Thinking Here",,,,wouldn't it be nice if Metro came out with a few half decent
> airmiles promos?
> Hugs Mel


I think they are due for a decent one


----------



## tinkerone

Rexall today, spent $46.08 and brought home 140 AM plus I should get the 25 for using a L&G offer.  Happy girl


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall day for me too! Spent $49.40 (including tax) and got 178 AM plus the 25 for L&G offer I should get. Happy  

see I got charged for an extra bag of chips... I guess $1.29 isn't that big a deal. Should really check these things in the store!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer link
it's a wash for me (maybe a couple Purex laundry detergents).15 airmiles
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-27-to-august-2/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My local Sobeys has spend $150, get 95 miles, plus buy 2 Dove products (750ml), get 30 miles. 
My local Lawtons has spend $35 on Our Compliments products, get 95 miles.
Plus all of the My Offers app miles.

Should be a good week for me! I need to make up for lost weeks


----------



## damo

I keep stocking up on chicken broth when I see it at Sobey's.  That's the best deal out there and something that I definitely will use.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I keep stocking up on chicken broth when I see it at Sobey's.  That's the best deal out there and something that I definitely will use.



Hmmmm 
you got me thinking................I do make alot of rice and I could substitute the water for chicken broth....................... off to Sobeys.
Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

I do that with my rice too


----------



## Sparrow78

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm
> you got me thinking................I do make alot of rice and I could substitute the water for chicken broth....................... off to Sobeys.
> Thanks Hon
> Hugs Mel



Yup! I started doing that and the rice is awesome! Costco did that on a sample table one week and we were hooked!



Separate note, we had to buy a new vehicle as I wrote off our van in a very stupid/minor accident and just put a nice deposit on my BMO card! I thought I'd have to get a bank draft as the sake an said they font like doing more then $2500 on a credit card but then he said too bad for them lol


----------



## mkmommy

Waiting for Sobey's to post my points from last week so I can order another Disney World ticket, anyone know how long Sobey's takes?


----------



## kimstang

I keep going and buying more St. Huberts soup. $1.99 Buy 3 get 60 Airmiles. I just ate some for lunch too, lol!


----------



## hdrolfe

mkmommy said:


> Waiting for Sobey's to post my points from last week so I can order another Disney World ticket, anyone know how long Sobey's takes?



Usually on Thursday morning, sometimes late Wednesday, for the previous week (in my experience Saturday to Friday). So I purchased on Friday and expect it tomorrow but then I went back Sunday and won't get that until next week. Make sense?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone remember when we are supposed to get the bonus 50 miles from the Bundle Your Bonuses offer?  I want to get that one scratched off my tracking list.



Doesn't fully answer your question but thought the terms on the email might help, 120 days from June 18 is mid-October for individual offers, so likely after that??? I'm waiting as well.

Partner Bonus Offers valid from May 5 to June 18, 2017 ("Event Period"), on purchases using 3 or more separate Little Book of Bonuses Partner Offers from 3 or more separate Partners to get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. AMEX offer is not valid for Bundle Partner Bonus. Other requirements and restrictions may apply. See individual terms and conditions for each Partner Bonus Offer for more details. Miles you get from individual Partner Bonus Offers will be posted to your Account up to 120 days after the Event Period. ®TM Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner and Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Partner and Supplier or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok, Sobeys in Vaughan has never had the St-Hubert soup, and the measly 3 broths the one time was all I ever saw. I have a raincheck for 6, but frankly it will expire before the promotion is over. So frustrating! Is there another Sobeys close that actually has the soup???


----------



## AngelDisney

Spotthecat said:


> Ok, Sobeys in Vaughan has never had the St-Hubert soup, and the measly 3 broths the one time was all I ever saw. I have a raincheck for 6, but frankly it will expire before the promotion is over. So frustrating! Is there another Sobeys close that actually has the soup???


Both the Vaughan and Thornhill Sobeys suck!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Vaughn and Sobeys Thornhill and Sobeys Jefferson Square and Sobeys Pickering 
try calling and ask to speak with the manager
tell them your story and see if they can help. I have called managers before and asked for a case or two of something to be put aside with my name on it.
Here's a map
https://www.google.ca/maps/search/sobeys+in+vaughan/@43.8268524,-79.4814469,13z

click on the location and you should be able to get website info--hours contact info
Best wishes
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm
> you got me thinking................I do make alot of rice and I could substitute the water for chicken broth....................... off to Sobeys.
> Thanks Hon
> Hugs Mel



You better not be hogging up all the broth from my local Sobeys!!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> You better not be hogging up all the broth from my local Sobeys!!!!!!



Naw I visited Jacqueline's (Donald-my Hero) home store this time.lol.
Seriously I need "Birk"! Since when is it ok to let your kids run riot all over a store?
I bet Birk has better manners that what I saw tonight. Ok my being a parent means acting like one rant is over.
I bagged another 300 airmiles from 15 boxes of St Hubert's Broth,,I think I have more than enough now.
I also picked up some garbage bags buy 2 at $5.49 each get 30 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Guess I'm just going to buy soup this week. No other good AM deals for me at Sobeys!


----------



## bababear_50

Link to Sobeys
Nothing for me here this week.
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-28-to-august-3/all

Link to Foodland
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-28-to-august-3/all
Look on about page three
Schneiders /Prime /Maple leaf
If you buy $50.00 worth of meat between July 9 and Aug 31st you will receive 50 bonus airmiles.I actually think I've already spent that and will qualify with all the prime chicken I bought a few weeks ago.

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

It looks like just Rexall for me this week. 

Spend $50 get 100 airmiles, and the bonus 25 airmiles for using a load and go or airmiles app offer is back. There are a bunch of bonus airmiles in the flyer as well. I think I can pretty easily get 150 airmiles for the $50 spend.


----------



## mkmommy

hdrolfe said:


> Usually on Thursday morning, sometimes late Wednesday, for the previous week (in my experience Saturday to Friday). So I purchased on Friday and expect it tomorrow but then I went back Sunday and won't get that until next week. Make sense?


Thank you, they showed up about 11:00 PM and I quickly got 2 more 5 day WDW tickets for 2950 AM. March Break is taking shape, used AM's for 2 day Universal tickets and now WDW. I just need to pick a hotel. My kids favorite is Pop Century so I think I will do that, even though I prefer to try new places each trip.

Does anyone know if there is a way to see how many days left on some old WDW tickets? I do have them on my Disney Experience account  so I was thinking just book fast passes and then cancel them once I have figured out how many days there is or will this cause a problem?


----------



## hdrolfe

My flyers never came!  Thanks for posting the link to the Sobeys. Doesn't look that great for me AM wise but a few things on sale we need.


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday tomorrow for those of us out west!


----------



## ottawamom

Happy hunting kerreyn and those of you out west. Looks like it's more soup for me here in Ontario.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Happy hunting kerreyn and those of you out west. Looks like it's more soup for me here in Ontario.



I was thinking the same thing

see link
6 ways to use chicken broth into dinner
lol
http://www.thekitchn.com/6-ways-to-transform-chicken-broth-into-dinner-200221


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Blue Friday...but not many items that I use on a regular basis.  Hope to get one shop out of Safeway for the week anyways.  We are also going to help the daughter move this weekend...so I get to hit a Rexall.  Hoping to get some extra miles from that. 
Went to check my AM account for any miles posted from Safeway...and when the hubby was in Edmonton, he went to Safeway...and he actually used our AM card...scored an extra 45 miles lol.  I did a little chuckle and a happy dance when I seen that!!!


----------



## kerreyn

I've made my lists.  Provided they have everything I need in stock AND my math is right, I'm looking at 3 orders spending approx. $318 (excl. tax) for a total of 1155 bonus miles.


----------



## mab2012

pigletto said:


> It looks like just Rexall for me this week.
> 
> Spend $50 get 100 airmiles, and the bonus 25 airmiles for using a load and go or airmiles app offer is back. There are a bunch of bonus airmiles in the flyer as well. I think I can pretty easily get 150 airmiles for the $50 spend.



I don't think the 25 AM Load and Go offer is "back" so much as "still valid".  The original offer terms were July 21 - August 3, one-time-use only.  So even though it shows up in both flyers, my read on this is that if you've already used it this week, you won't get credit for it again.  But of course I could be wrong.  Can't hurt to try if there's something you need anyway.

@pigletto, maybe "still valid" is what you meant by "back" - I just wanted to clarify in case anyone misunderstood.


----------



## pigletto

mab2012 said:


> I don't think the 25 AM Load and Go offer is "back" so much as "still valid".  The original offer terms were July 21 - August 3, one-time-use only.  So even though it shows up in both flyers, my read on this is that if you've already used it this week, you won't get credit for it again.  But of course I could be wrong.  Can't hurt to try if there's something you need anyway.
> 
> @pigletto, maybe "still valid" is what you meant by "back" - I just wanted to clarify in case anyone misunderstood.


Thank you. I should have been more clear. I haven't used it yet, so I will be using it this week .


----------



## ottawamom

I have sunk to a new all time low. I am 3AM away in my account for (3) one way tickets home from Florida. I have a feeling they are going to show up on the website tomorrow and I don't want to be 3AM away from being able to get them so I did what any good AM hunter would do. I ran to Rexall and bought some chips (son will eat them) and the AM will post before 9am tomorrow.

Now I've just got to get enough AM to get the other two boys back home (or they could pay their own way).


----------



## tinkerone

mkmommy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to see how many days left on some old WDW tickets? I do have them on my Disney Experience account  so I was thinking just book fast passes and then cancel them once I have figured out how many days there is or will this cause a problem?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/

Our tickets were so old we had not choice but to have them checked at customer service at the parks.  We have a few water park days still left from about 20 years ago.


----------



## tinkerone

My 1 AM wonderland tickets came!


----------



## Days In the Sun

mkmommy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to see how many days left on some old WDW tickets? I do have them on my Disney Experience account  so I was thinking just book fast passes and then cancel them once I have figured out how many days there is or will this cause a problem?



If you download the app and access the tickets through the app, the number of days remaining is listed on each one.  Your way works as well, I've added fastpass days until I reached the ticket limit to get a count and then cancelled them without a problem.


----------



## buyerbrad

tinkerone said:


> My 1 AM wonderland tickets came!



Mine too. Listed them on Kijiji and sold them for $50.  That will help cover one meal at Disneyland next week.


----------



## mab2012

Bought 4 bags of Nosh&Co potato chips at Rexall today for $4.52 (after tax) and should get 43 AM with the Load and Go bonus offer.  Just about on par with the soup offer in terms of AM/$.  Speaking of which, my local Sobeys doesn't have the AM offer tags up for the St. Hubert's soup anymore, only the broth.  I didn't try actually buying any; they were sold out of the sort I wanted anyway.


----------



## kimstang

mab2012 said:


> Bought 4 bags of Nosh&Co potato chips at Rexall today for $4.52 (after tax) and should get 43 AM with the Load and Go bonus offer.  Just about on par with the soup offer in terms of AM/$.  Speaking of which, my local Sobeys doesn't have the AM offer tags up for the St. Hubert's soup anymore, only the broth.  I didn't try actually buying any; they were sold out of the sort I wanted anyway.


Awesome deal for the chips! My Sobeys has a tag for the Air Miles that says the deal expires on Aug.10th. Does St.Hubert's make broth too or is everyone referring to the Campbell's broth deal?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> I've made my lists.  Provided they have everything I need in stock AND my math is right, I'm looking at 3 orders spending approx. $318 (excl. tax) for a total of 1155 bonus miles.


That's awesome. Gonna go through the flyer tonight and see how much I can rack up. Just depleted my am for another 7 day ticket. Hoping I can get another one before the Canadian deal disappears.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> My 1 AM wonderland tickets came!



Were you able to order more than 1 (on one account)?. I thought (without reading carefully enough) that it was a package of two tickets. Mine arrived today but it was only 1 ticket. I was a little bummed. But what do you expect for 1AM.


----------



## ottawamom

kimstang said:


> Awesome deal for the chips! My Sobeys has a tag for the Air Miles that says the deal expires on Aug.10th. Does St.Hubert's make broth too or is everyone referring to the Campbell's broth deal?



St Hubert makes a chicken broth and a seasoned chicken broth. Both are on buy 3 get 60AM until Aug 10 at my store at least. They have written in a limit of 6, so I pick them up regularly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Were you able to order more than 1 (on one account)?. I thought (without reading carefully enough) that it was a package of two tickets. Mine arrived today but it was only 1 ticket. I was a little bummed. But what do you expect for 1AM.



*It was 1 AM per ticket with a maximum of 2 per ONYX card so you had to actually change the number of tickets you put into your cart to "2"*

*Sorry you missed out  *


----------



## ottawamom

I really should have read the fine print. I just wanted to get mine ordered and post so others could take advantage as well.  Live and learn.


----------



## DizzyDis

For those watching flights, there is a sale on Air Canada seats through Air Miles right now, I think it said 20% fewer AMs required. I was able to find the flights I have been watching for November, at a decent price (I think, at least better than I have seen in my watch) and the direct flights were available for the late-November days I was looking at. So take a look if you are watching flights! I only have enough AM for one round-trip ticket, about halfway to the second for my daughter so don't think I can take advantage of it.

And actually, for those who have experience in this area, what would your thoughts be on 2240 AM for a round trip ticket (Ottawa to Orlando), low season (Nov 24-29), direct one way (no direct flights offered by AC or WJ on my preferred dates), plus $150 for taxes and fees? I am trying to do the math and right now I can get the 2 tickets for $800, so am torn on if 4480 AM plus $300 is really that good a savings...


----------



## DizzyDis

pigletto said:


> I was talking to Dh on the way home from the movies in the car tonight about this trip we have coming up in the end of August. It's easily our least expensive one yet. Thought it might be fun to give a breakdown in here since being able to get our Disney tickets for free with airmiles was such a huge help to the budget! Cast of characters are DH and I  and our two kids (20 yr old dd and 13 yr old ds). My brother and his girlfriend are joining us but paying their own way.
> 
> Direct flights for four  BUF to MCO on Jetlblue with free bags -$0 (credit from an incident in January)
> 
> 5 Day Disney tickets for four people - $0 (My mom gave me one for my birthday using her airmiles. I used my airmiles for the other 3)
> 
> 7 nights Silver Lake Resort in a 3 bedroom/3 bath unit- $345 USD with Skyauction (was $520 but my brother and girlfriend paid a third )
> 
> 3 nights at Cabana Bay Beach Resort at Universal in a poolside suite $530 USD-Passholder rate
> 
> Universal Tickets  for four people- $0 (we upgraded our 4 day tickets to AP's last year for $30 total. This is our third and final visit with them)
> 
> Airport Hotel and 11 days parking -$86 USD (Using the Peace Bridge duty free park and fly deal. Free breakfast in the morning and shuttle over to the airport)
> 
> Food and Spending -$1500 USD  This will cover one meal out per day and some park snacks and groceries for the condo/suite. We are well past the souvenir stage because we go so often.
> 
> Rental car.. this one is tricky. I have it at $300 USD for the time being ($466 USD but my brother is paying a portion of the van rental). It can and should go down as we get closer.
> 
> So grand total for 11 nights hotel , 11 days airport parking, direct flights with luggage fees,  food and 7 days of theme park tickets for four people..
> 
> $2761 USD.
> 
> I'm down to 50 airmiles now after redeeming for the last ticket. I will be joining back in the hunt though . I want to go back to Disney for December 2018 and I think 18 months should be enough time for another set of free tickets and maybe our car rental next time.



Again, that is fabulous pigletto! For your hotel, do you have experience with skyauction, Silver Lake resort or both? I took a look and our dates are available, so was wondering if you have gone there before or if you are trying them out for the first time...


----------



## mab2012

DizzyDis said:


> And actually, for those who have experience in this area, what would your thoughts be on 2240 AM for a round trip ticket (Ottawa to Orlando), low season (Nov 24-29), direct one way (no direct flights offered by AC or WJ on my preferred dates), plus $150 for taxes and fees? I am trying to do the math and right now I can get the 2 tickets for $800, so am torn on if 4480 AM plus $300 is really that good a savings...



If you're saving $500 for 4480 AM, that puts the "value" of your miles at just over 11 cents/mile.  Cash miles are worth about 10.5 cents/mile, so you're a little ahead of that mark.  You could probably do better (eg. Universal tickets are listed on Undercover Tourist at US $263, and available for 2425AM - a value of just under 11 cents US, or around 13.5 Canadian cents/mile at current exchange), but you could certainly do worse too.  So I think it just depends on whether you'd rather spend the cash now and keep the miles for a better "deal", or save your money now.  IMO neither would be a "bad" choice.


----------



## AngelDisney

I think it's about time for the bonus airmiles offer on Foodland gift cards!


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> Again, that is fabulous pigletto! For your hotel, do you have experience with skyauction, Silver Lake resort or both? I took a look and our dates are available, so was wondering if you have gone there before or if you are trying them out for the first time...


I do have experience with Skyauction. I have used the "Buy it Now" feature twice before. You want to make sure to read the listing ALL the way through to get your end price. There is often add on fees for certain check in dates, a larger unit, and various admin fees. Just make sure to add that all together to get the total price. You will also see it before you agree to charge your credit card so just make sure to pay attention to the total. 

Silver Lake is new to me. I read enough reviews that I am comfortable. We needed a large unit to accomadate seven of us, and the location couldn't be beat (4 minutes to the Animal Kingdom parking lot). I would be happy to provide a detailed review when I get back if you'd like. We've stayed at both Bonnet Creek and Sheraton Vistana before. Those are two I would highly recommend, but they are popular and Skyauction charges more for them (still way less than full price ).


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis said:


> For those watching flights, there is a sale on Air Canada seats through Air Miles right now, I think it said 20% fewer AMs required. I was able to find the flights I have been watching for November, at a decent price (I think, at least better than I have seen in my watch) and the direct flights were available for the late-November days I was looking at. So take a look if you are watching flights! I only have enough AM for one round-trip ticket, about halfway to the second for my daughter so don't think I can take advantage of it.
> 
> And actually, for those who have experience in this area, what would your thoughts be on 2240 AM for a round trip ticket (Ottawa to Orlando), low season (Nov 24-29), direct one way (no direct flights offered by AC or WJ on my preferred dates), plus $150 for taxes and fees? I am trying to do the math and right now I can get the 2 tickets for $800, so am torn on if 4480 AM plus $300 is really that good a savings...



The value on your AM is good and you're not out of pocket $500 in cash at this time, is another way to look at it. I am patiently waiting for that infamous direct flight home to open up for my return trip. It's there for the week before I want it but not the one I need it. 1260 AM is what I'm looking at for my flights, one way, (that includes a 25% discount, thanks CC) low season.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I had a productive early morning morning at Safeway. Spent $116 and got 520 AM.
For those of you that received your Wonderland tickets..did it show shipped on your order? Mine still says shipment details not available. Hoping they were sent. We leave next Wed for southern Ontario and if we get them will go for sure.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have had to amend our dates from Jan 27-Feb 7 to Feb 1-12...ugh.  All of the flights I'm seeing, that are only 1 stop, are starting at $500+ return.  In January, they were around $400+ return.

I can't decide if I want to switch back to Dream miles and use those for my flights.  I still have lots of time to monitor, I just hate when "plans" change.  It's part of my super organized mentality.


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> Well I had a productive early morning morning at Safeway. Spent $116 and got 520 AM.
> For those of you that received your Wonderland tickets..did it show shipped on your order? *Mine still says shipment details not available*. Hoping they were sent. We leave next Wed for southern Ontario and if we get them will go for sure.


That's what mine is saying as well however we received them already.  Hopefully yours will be in todays mail.


----------



## Debbie

AngelDisney said:


> I think it's about time for the bonus airmiles offer on Foodland gift cards!


 From your lips to Sobeys corp ears!


----------



## mernin

I was able to get 514 AM this morning from blue Friday. Spent $188 but added my normal grocery shopping to this as well. 

More than half way to my third USO ticket!


----------



## bgula

Haven't seen this posted, but a heads up that Amex looks like they're doing another Soar into More promo starting August 1.  I still haven't received my 400 AM from the last promotion, so I just went to the previous website to check out any info that still might be there re when I should expect to get said AM's and was sent to this page:

https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/enrollmentover

I haven't read it in detail, but it looks like you can earn up to 500 AM bu shopping ONLINE and logging into the AMEX app.

Does anyone know when the 400 AM are supposed to be posted by from the last promo?


----------



## mernin

Does anyone know where the best place to buy Visa gift cards is (to get airmiles?) right now?  Is there a bonus with Shell?  Or should I just go to Sobeys?


----------



## AngelDisney

mernin said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to buy Visa gift cards is (to get airmiles?) right now?  Is there a bonus with Shell?  Or should I just go to Sobeys?


I don't think you get AM for buying gift cards at Sobeys. I didn't get any last time I bought LCBO gift cards there and I went to the one which used to give AM on LCBO gift cards. Got a bit disappointed with that purchase.


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Does anyone know when the 400 AM are supposed to be posted by from the last promo?


I received mine on the first statement after I spent the $400.  It was actually about two weeks into the program.  I would say you should expect it on your statement, it shows there.


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> St Hubert makes a chicken broth and a seasoned chicken broth. Both are on buy 3 get 60AM until Aug 10 at my store at least. They have written in a limit of 6, so I pick them up regularly.


Ok I never knew they had broth too, I only knew about the soup. I am going back for that too! Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Haven't seen this posted, but a heads up that Amex looks like they're doing another Soar into More promo starting August 1.  I still haven't received my 400 AM from the last promotion, so I just went to the previous website to check out any info that still might be there re when I should expect to get said AM's and was sent to this page:
> 
> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/enrollmentover
> 
> I haven't read it in detail, but it looks like you can earn up to 500 AM bu shopping ONLINE and logging into the AMEX app.
> 
> Does anyone know when the 400 AM are supposed to be posted by from the last promo?


*DANG! I didn't get an email alerting me to this new Soar into More offer and i would have used it!*

*We still haven't made the threshold for the last offer (spend $200.00 at a gas station/store and get 400 AM) because we drive a FIT! Luckily the propane tank was empty (no so good for the steak that wasn't done cooking though) so that helped. We are currently $2.37 short ... wonder how they would feel about us paying for a lottery ticket with our AMEX *


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> I received mine on the first statement after I spent the $400.  It was actually about two weeks into the program.  I would say you should expect it on your statement, it shows there.



Just called Amex and they gave the usual "give it time" speech.  It's been 2 billing cycles for me and the only thing I've received is the initial 100 AM for signing up to the promo.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *DANG! I didn't get an email alerting me to this new Soar into More offer and i would have used it!*
> 
> *We still haven't made the threshold for the last offer (spend $200.00 at a gas station/store and get 400 AM) because we drive a FIT! Luckily the propane tank was empty (no so good for the steak that wasn't done cooking though) so that helped. We are currently $2.37 short ... wonder how they would feel about us paying for a lottery ticket with our AMEX *



Don't worry - it hasn't started yet!  I thought the same thing too when I saw the page as it says the promo has ended, but actually it hasn't started yet.  It starts August 1.


----------



## mernin

AngelDisney said:


> I don't think you get AM for buying gift cards at Sobeys. I didn't get any last time I bought LCBO gift cards there and I went to the one which used to give AM on LCBO gift cards. Got a bit disappointed with that purchase.


 ok thanks...


----------



## Debbie

bgula said:


> Haven't seen this posted, but a heads up that Amex looks like they're doing another Soar into More promo starting August 1.  I still haven't received my 400 AM from the last promotion, so I just went to the previous website to check out any info that still might be there re when I should expect to get said AM's and was sent to this page:
> 
> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/enrollmentover
> 
> I haven't read it in detail, but it looks like you can earn up to 500 AM bu shopping ONLINE and logging into the AMEX app.
> 
> Does anyone know when the 400 AM are supposed to be posted by from the last promo?


Sooo, unlike this past Tuesday, I need to _*remember *_to go through airmilesshop when I buy at Amazon.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said: ↑
St Hubert makes a chicken broth and a seasoned chicken broth. Both are on buy 3 get 60AM until Aug 10 at my store at least. They have written in a limit of 6, so I pick them up regularly.
Watch your receipt for the soup - the Ajax Sobeys store had the soup at the front of a lane and the sign said buy 5 get 60 airmiles but the one in the soup aisle said buy 3 get 60 air miles.   I didn't buy any because was just popping in for milk but I wonder if the 5 for 60 points will override the 3 for 60 points and you will have to fight with customer service.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Don't worry - it hasn't started yet!  I thought the same thing too when I saw the page as it says the promo has ended, but actually it hasn't started yet.  It starts August 1.


*Figured out why i didn't get the heads up for this offer ....*
*. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®* Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible cards will be eligible for this offer. *

*We have the Platinum  card*


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Safeway - I put through 3 orders for a total of $336 and 1115 air miles, and my daughter put through 3 orders totaling $350 and 1070 airmiles!

Happy Blue Friday indeed!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did a Blue Friday shop also...I spent 115 and got 496 AM.  I will probably go back and snag more ice cream treats yet today.  I just don't need another 100.00 shop to get the extra 100 AM.  We don't use many of the items that were on special this time...so I will happily walk away with the Am I collected today.  Working on my Rexall shop for tomorrow when we visit the daughter tonight  



kerreyn said:


> I put through 3 orders for a total of $336 and 1115 air miles



That's a great score!!!  We just don't use some of the items that were on there.  I almost wish we had little ones in diapers again...I would totally get more diapers for AM!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

i've missed the last couple of blue fridays, but made it today. spent 220$, earned  air miles. 

oops, i mean 626 miles.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Figured out why i didn't get the heads up for this offer ....*
> *. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®* Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible cards will be eligible for this offer. *
> 
> *We have the Platinum  card*



I have the basic card and I haven't received any email re this promotion yet.  Just happened to find it by accident.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Figured out why i didn't get the heads up for this offer ....*
> *. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®* Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible cards will be eligible for this offer. *
> 
> *We have the Platinum  card*


I also have the platinum card and didn't get an email on the last promo so I wouldn't expect one for this one either.   I did get a card via snail mail about it but someone had already posted here about it at that point.  I bookmarked the web page with the sign in and offer details and have been checking it every few days for the last week or so.  It has been showing the last offer until I checked this morning.   Still nothing to sign up for but it now says coming soon.
https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/comingsoon

As far as where is says  eligible to basic card members.....the last one also said that and I got the bonus on June 10th.   I purchased another $200 worth of gift cards at Shell on June 4 which was still eligible for the Shell 7X in store offer and used my Amex to pay for them.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
My Sobeys pulled the St Huberts soups/broth signs down and said the promotion ended.

I tried scanning 3 cans in and NO airmiles.The price was still coming up the sale price of 1.99 each.
They would not honour the sale even though countless employees told me the sale would be on till Aug 10th.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...................................
I went home and got my (flyer and Rain check) and went back,
Spoke with a very nice manager and bought 4 cases of soup.
960 airmiles.
Lesson learned
1. get a raincheck
2. have them indicate the airmiles on rain check
3. go high for quantity of product wanted.
Manager said he is not sure whats going on as they have tons of cases of the soup in the stock room. Alot more driving around than I intended for today but worth it.
Happy Shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I am wondering if one of my fellow AM hunters could go on airmiles and check to see if they can see the flight I am hoping to book for next May. It's Orlando to Ottawa (one way) May 12, Air Canada flight 1263, leaves Orlando 12:55pm arrives Ottawa after 4:00pm. I'm not certain if it's not available at this time or if I'm just being prevented from seeing it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I am wondering if one of my fellow AM hunters could go on airmiles and check to see if they can see the flight I am hoping to book for next May. It's Orlando to Ottawa (one way) May 12, Air Canada flight 1263, leaves Orlando 12:55pm arrives Ottawa after 4:00pm. I'm not certain if it's not available at this time or if I'm just being prevented from seeing it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. It was on the second page. I don't have enough points, so the [Onyx] cost for me was 316.04


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> Yes. It was on the second page. I don't have enough points, so the [Onyx] cost for me was 316.04





ottawamom said:


> I am wondering if one of my fellow AM hunters could go on airmiles and check to see if they can see the flight I am hoping to book for next May. It's Orlando to Ottawa (one way) May 12, Air Canada flight 1263, leaves Orlando 12:55pm arrives Ottawa after 4:00pm. I'm not certain if it's not available at this time or if I'm just being prevented from seeing it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Interesting enough, I don't see this flight listed.  I am Onyx and its not there.  I also don't have a second page.  The only Air Canada flights that pull up for me are stop overs.

ETA-- The flight is there *IF* I make it a cash transaction and not use airmiles.  it is then, as Debbie posted, for a cost of $316.04 so it looks like it can't be purchased with miles just yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I am wondering if one of my fellow AM hunters could go on airmiles and check to see if they can see the flight I am hoping to book for next May. It's Orlando to Ottawa (one way) May 12, Air Canada flight 1263, leaves Orlando 12:55pm arrives Ottawa after 4:00pm. I'm not certain if it's not available at this time or if I'm just being prevented from seeing it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Debbie said:


> Yes. It was on the second page. I don't have enough points, so the [Onyx] cost for me was 316.04





tinkerone said:


> Interesting enough, I don't see this flight listed.  I am Onyx and its not there.  I also don't have a second page.  The only Air Canada flights that pull up for me are stop overs.
> 
> ETA-- The flight is there *IF* I make it a cash transaction and not use airmiles.  it is then, as Debbie posted, for a cost of $316.04 so it looks like it can't be purchased with miles just yet.


*For me the flight is not there AT ALL, even if i use cash .. HOWEVER I am seeing a non-stop AC flight that departs Ottawa at 9 am, arriving in Orlando at 12:10 for 1680 Miles*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks guys (gals). I can see it as well if I do a cash purchase. I just can't see it (yet!) using AM to pay for it. I was just afraid (paranoid) that they might be playing games with me because I purchased 5 one way to Orlando using AM a few weeks ago. I can see the AM reward for the flight the week before (May 5). I guess I just need to be a little more patient. I watched a rerun of the Marketplace expose on Airmiles again last night. I know they've changed their ways in many respects perhaps just not all.


----------



## hdrolfe

Checking flights drives me nuts. If I look at paying with AM I see some, different if it's round trip vs one-way. If I want to pay cash for one, or for both, different sets of flights! Crazy... One person vs two... It's hard to keep track! 

Stopped at Sobeys. Made the mistake of taking kiddo... came home after spending twice what I wanted! And only got 36 AM for my efforts.  May have to go to Rexall this week, but I spent all my money at Sobeys! We do have 3 bags of cookies and 4 bags of chips now though...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

tinkerone said:


> That's what mine is saying as well however we received them already.  Hopefully yours will be in todays mail.


Nope. I did get my Disney ticket that I ordered 3 days later... but that was sent ups. Crossing my fingers for Monday.


----------



## mkmommy

I went to a Foodland in Wiarton and they had the St Hubert's chicken stock buy 3 get 60 AM's. Did not show up on the receipt so had to get it manually added.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Another site I'm on reported that it's still on but changed, you now have to buy 6 cans to get the 50 AM...



bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> My Sobeys pulled the St Huberts soups/broth signs down and said the promotion ended.
> 
> I tried scanning 3 cans in and NO airmiles.The price was still coming up the sale price of 1.99 each.
> They would not honour the sale even though countless employees told me the sale would be on till Aug 10th.
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...................................
> I went home and got my (flyer and Rain check) and went back,
> Spoke with a very nice manager and bought 4 cases of soup.
> 960 airmiles.
> Lesson learned
> 1. get a raincheck
> 2. have them indicate the airmiles on rain check
> 3. go high for quantity of product wanted.
> Manager said he is not sure whats going on as they have tons of cases of the soup in the stock room. Alot more driving around than I intended for today but worth it.
> Happy Shopping
> Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Milton Sobeys


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> Milton Sobeys




Thanks for posting that Hon.
Hmmm...well its nice that they still are offering it with some airmiles,,, but I am glad I got the ones I did at 3 at 1.99 each = 60 airmiles.
I have officially spent all I can on the Food Drive in my area.
No more soup for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

I volunteer at our local Food Bank every week, last sorting day we had so much St. Hubert soup!  We sure don't mind! 



bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for posting that Hon.
> Hmmm...well its nice that they still are offering it with some airmiles,,, but I am glad I got the ones I did at 3 at 1.99 each = 60 airmiles.
> I have officially spent all I can on the Food Drive in my area.
> No more soup for me.
> Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I had to run out last night and decided that since I was already out and in the area I would stop in at Sobeys and get more soup.   I bought 9 cans (all of it going in the food bank box) and I only got 60 AM on the receipt.  The sign for buy 3 was still up so I got them added at customer service.  Now that I see it looks like the offer is changing I wish I had bought a few more.  Oh well....I think in total I have now bought 27 cans.   I have to go out today and feed a friends cat maybe I will go back to Sobeys just to see if they changed the signs or not.  I did happen to notice that the sign says it's valid until Aug 10.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm getting lost in the threads I am following but I think it is in this one I read that someone upgraded their Canadian WDW ticket to an Annual pass.  Wondering what the cost was for doing this.  If anyone knows, I would love to hear.  Can't decide if I should or not.  
Tia


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> Checking flights drives me nuts. If I look at paying with AM I see some, different if it's round trip vs one-way. If I want to pay cash for one, or for both, different sets of flights! Crazy... One person vs two... It's hard to keep track!
> 
> Stopped at Sobeys. Made the mistake of taking kiddo... came home after spending twice what I wanted! And only got 36 AM for my efforts.  May have to go to Rexall this week, but I spent all my money at Sobeys! We do have 3 bags of cookies and 4 bags of chips now though...



Thats how I feel when I go without a list and bring my husband LOL


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I'm getting lost in the threads I am following but I think it is in this one I read that someone upgraded their Canadian WDW ticket to an Annual pass.  Wondering what the cost was for doing this.  If anyone knows, I would love to hear.  Can't decide if I should or not.
> Tia


Gate price of Universal 2-day 2 parks ticket is $274.99. Seasonal pass is $284.99. For me to upgrade the Airmiles ticket to a Seasonal Pass, I should have to pay $10 plus taxes. I believe someone mentioned upgrading to a seasonal pass for $10 somewhere. Online prices for tickets on the UO website include the $20 discount on advanced purchase. It's not the gate price. Hope this helps!

Edited:
Sorry dear! Sleepy eyes without glasses are not functioning well! I thought I read Universal tickets. You would lose your Canadian discount if you upgrade to AP because it would be marked Canadian resident discounted ticket not at current gate price.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I'm getting lost in the threads I am following but I think it is in this one I read that someone upgraded their Canadian WDW ticket to an Annual pass.  Wondering what the cost was for doing this.  If anyone knows, I would love to hear.  Can't decide if I should or not.
> Tia


You can do it but you lose the discount.  So first you pay the difference between the Canadian discount and full gate price then you pay the upgrade.  I know that I saw someone say they were quoted somewhere around $400 USD but I have no idea if they were starting with a 5 or 7 day ticket.  

There is another thread about the discounted tickets and people discussed upgrades.  The long and short of upgrading is that it's expensive because you lose the discount.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I had to run out last night and decided that since I was already out and in the area I would stop in at Sobeys and get more soup.   I bought 9 cans (all of it going in the food bank box) and I only got 60 AM on the receipt.  The sign for buy 3 was still up so I got them added at customer service.  Now that I see it looks like the offer is changing I wish I had bought a few more.  Oh well....I think in total I have now bought 27 cans.   I have to go out today and feed a friends cat maybe I will go back to Sobeys just to see if they changed the signs or not.  I did happen to notice that the sign says it's valid until Aug 10.



Hi Hon
I would be tempted to take a picture of that sign.The cashiers looked at me very guilty at the 10th line Sobeys when I mentioned the sign,,although they kept saying the sale had ended. They were the ones who first told me the sale was going on till the 10 of Aug. 
 Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would be tempted to take a picture of that sign.The cashiers looked at me very guilty at the 10th line Sobeys when I mentioned the sign,,although they kept saying the sale had ended. They were the ones who first told me the sale was going on till the 10 of Aug.
> Hugs Mel



Wow it looks like we really are neighbours! The Innes Sobeys is my go-to location, I find the customer service there better, although have gone to Tenth Line a few times, but find the layout less instinctive and often can't find what I am looking for! Have you found may perks to the new location?


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Wow it looks like we really are neighbours! The Innes Sobeys is my go-to location, I find the customer service there better, although have gone to Tenth Line a few times, but find the layout less instinctive and often can't find what I am looking for! Have you found may perks to the new location?



Hi DizzyDis
I am not sure where Innes Sobeys is ?.
My go to location is 10 Line Sobeys in Mississauga
5602 Tenth Line West
Mississauga, ON L5M 7L9

 I sometimes will also go to Milton Sobeys 
1035 Bronte Street South
Milton L9T 8X3

10th Line Sobeys is ok but I will say the new one in Milton is awesome, so fresh and clean looking.The staff are helpful and friendly.
Hugs Neighbour
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

DizzyDis lives in the east end of Ottawa. There is a 10th line Rd there too.


----------



## DizzyDis

Lol! Clearly I got confused!! Yes, never mind then, I will go back to my regularly scheduled lurking  And may head out this afternoon to see if the soup offer is still being honored at either of these locations


----------



## Raimiette

I too had an issue with the soup Airmiles today.  I decided to do a run to my local Foodland to pick up as many as I could for a last hurrah (lol).

I ended up buying about $100 worth which should have worked out to 1000 or so Airmiles but I only got 600.  I was a bit miffed so I went back in and checked the sign and it still said 3 for 60 so I went to management and they agreed to give me the missing 420 miles as a 1 time bonus.  They then took down all the signs.

EDIT:  I should add, the system was giving me Airmiles at a rate of 5 cans/60 miles originally so still a good deal, just not as good.


----------



## ottawamom

Barrhaven Ottawa Sobeys also had changed the sign to buy 5 get 60AM. Thank goodness for bababear-50's post about this. I took my rainchecks with me and was able to get an extra 120AM (I bought 9 cans). I have one more raincheck for 6 so one last shop and I'm stocked with soup and broth for the winter.


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Lol! Clearly I got confused!! Yes, never mind then, I will go back to my regularly scheduled lurking  And may head out this afternoon to see if the soup offer is still being honored at either of these locations



Hugs to you hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> DizzyDis lives in the east end of Ottawa. There is a 10th line Rd there too.



Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Raimiette said:


> I too had an issue with the soup Airmiles today.  I decided to do a run to my local Foodland to pick up as many as I could for a last hurrah (lol).
> 
> I ended up buying about $100 worth which should have worked out to 1000 or so Airmiles but I only got 600.  I was a bit miffed so I went back in and checked the sign and it still said 3 for 60 so I went to management and they agreed to give me the missing 420 miles as a 1 time bonus.  They then took down all the signs.
> 
> EDIT:  I should add, the system was giving me Airmiles at a rate of 5 cans/60 miles originally so still a good deal, just not as good.



Hi Hon 
I am glad you were able to get all the airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I'm getting lost in the threads I am following but I think it is in this one I read that someone upgraded their Canadian WDW ticket to an Annual pass.  Wondering what the cost was for doing this.  If anyone knows, I would love to hear.  Can't decide if I should or not.
> Tia


*Just did a bit of searching for you and found this info i had dug up for someone else:*

*I found a post that says a 7 day base ticket with no hopping was $295.54 with tax included. To upgrade to an Annual Pass it will cost you $829.64 (current cost of AP) - the $295.54=$534.10 WOW ... that's a lot of $$$$$*

*I used the cost of the 7 day ticket because i'm *assuming* you redeemed for the max time.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did a bit of searching for you and found this info i had dug up for someone else:*
> 
> *I found a post that says a 7 day base ticket with no hopping was $295.54 with tax included. To upgrade to an Annual Pass it will cost you $829.64 (current cost of AP) - the $295.54=$534.10 WOW ... that's a lot of $$$$$*
> 
> *I used the cost of the 7 day ticket because i'm *assuming* you redeemed for the max time.*


As always, your AMAZING!  That answers that question.  Thank you very much.  I'm chewing on the idea because we are going in a few weeks however I am joining up with two of my siblings in November for 10 days as well.  We have 5 day park hoppers attached to our August trip that they may allow me to use to upgrade but we are on the free dinning plan so not sure.  I just thought, with the two trips and who knows what else in the future, the photo option would come in very handy, not to mention the store and dinning discounts.  I agree that the $534 is way to much to pay but if I can convert the 5 days I may just do that.  I think I would get the value in the long run on that one.
Again, thanks thanks thanks so much!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> As always, your AMAZING!  That answers that question.  Thank you very much.  I'm chewing on the idea because we are going in a few weeks however I am joining up with two of my siblings in November for 10 days as well.  We have 5 day park hoppers attached to our August trip that they may allow me to use to upgrade but we are on the free dinning plan so not sure.  I just thought, with the two trips and who knows what else in the future, the photo option would come in very handy, not to mention the store and dinning discounts.  I agree that the $534 is way to much to pay but if I can convert the 5 days I may just do that.  I think I would get the value in the long run on that one.
> Again, thanks thanks thanks so much!


*When we went in January for almost 3 weeks, we decided to upgrade my 5 day ticket (PRE-CDN discount) to an AP using the reasoning of our original plan was to go to 7 day PH so that cost was expected + kids were joining us for a week so i would be paying for  Photo Pass as well + there were a slew of stores & restaurants that had 20% off due to the 45th anniversary of MK.  As soon as i upgraded my ticket all of the pictures from the previous January were available so that was an extra bonus! I think you'll be able to get the value in if you're planning on spending that much time over a 12 month period. I'd have to say the most fun i had with the AP was stopping at EPCOT on our way back to our resort and going to France to pick up some breakie for the next day and some fish & chips for dinner. Left hubby sitting on a bench just outside the gate and giggled the whole way! The older gentleman who was running the bag check raised an eyebrow when i had nothing to show him and said he wanted a snack ... so i grabbed a bunch of cookies and left them for the group *


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would be tempted to take a picture of that sign.The cashiers looked at me very guilty at the 10th line Sobeys when I mentioned the sign,,although they kept saying the sale had ended. They were the ones who first told me the sale was going on till the 10 of Aug.
> Hugs Mel


I didn't go today but if I go that way tomorrow for sure I will snap a pic of the sign if it's still buy 3


----------



## Paulakoala

Hola, everyone! 

Feels like I've been away *forever*....get caught up in work an kids an don't make it online for weeks at a time. 

Next Safeway/Sobeys Blue Friday is Sept 01.


----------



## DizzyDis

Yep, same policy as others here for the local Sobeys, spoke with the manager who said that yes, that was the promo before, but they changed it to be buy 5 instead. Incidentally, also on the broth was on promo here and not the regular soup and the shelves were full of the canned soup. Wishing I had stocked up on rainchecks too, but congrats to all who were able to get a few more and at least I got some when there was a phenomenal offer!


----------



## osully

Oh this is annoying, since the tags said til Aug 10! Oh well. Happy to learn it online here and not when in the store wondering where my AM are!


----------



## dancin Disney style

My Mega Miles have posted for the airmilesshops.ca.  I think I have all of them now.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> My Mega Miles have posted for the airmilesshops.ca.  I think I have all of them now.


Thanks for posting! Just checked and mine got posted too. The 25 AM Load n Go bonus is also posted as well!


----------



## ottawamom

I'm impatient this morning, anyone seen the Rexall email coupon yet?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I'm impatient this morning, anyone seen the Rexall email coupon yet?


*Yup, but I'm still in bed not sure if the kindle can share a link or not, I'll try! *
Spend $40.00 get 60 AM valid July 31st - August 3rd*


Apparently it can! *


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks a million Donald. I'm taking my MIL and her sister AM hunting this morning. Going to show them how it's done!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So I ran to Rexall to pick up some " extra " garbage bags and other items quickly in between packing up last minute things and washing walls.  I had my list so I could be quick...but I have to say...I'm glad that I won't be able to visit that store again.  WOW...they had no flyers, nothing was marked what as on sale.  I picked up a few things that I was needing...spent 50.00...and I know I picked up items that has AM deals from the flyer..but I only received 102 miles.  I didn't have time to ask management...and honestly...the store was horrible and I would probably never step foot into it again.  The daughter is moving anyways, so I won't need to feel guilty that I would be scoring some good AM. But I think I had a good score of Am this weekend and I will be eagerly waiting for those AM to post.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks a million Donald. I'm taking my MIL and her sister AM hunting this morning. Going to show them how it's done!


*Make sure you report back with your success! *


----------



## ottawamom

Reporting back, we each spent just over $40, MIL got 172AM, her sister got 180AM and I scored 192AM (mine) and 40AM (DH card). DH had a spend $10 get 20 AM and I used two L&G worth 20AM (Is that bonus of 25AM for using a L&G still on?). We three ladies used L&G, email coupon and coupon from receipt spend $30 get 50AM. MIL usual Rexall won't let her stack so I told her it was worth the drive to my usual one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> My Mega Miles have posted for the airmilesshops.ca.  I think I have all of them now.





AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for posting! Just checked and mine got posted too. The 25 AM Load n Go bonus is also posted as well!


*Still nothing for me on this .... waiting is hard even though i have nothing I'm currently saving towards. *

***** oooh there's a sound bar currently on *sale* that i might NEED!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Managed 151 AM today at Safeway.  Had a 100 bonus AM coupon that expired today, good thing I had to do some shopping...

Total AM:  1473


----------



## Donald - my hero

*After watching a movie while clutching the remote to constantly adjust the volume, I did some research and decided to pounce on the TV sound system! Gotta love my Airmiles when i can simply decide to get something I would never actually buy. I know it's not always the best use of miles to get merchandise but i will quietly giggle every time i turn the sound up now!*


----------



## Tinkershelly

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did a bit of searching for you and found this info i had dug up for someone else:*
> 
> *I found a post that says a 7 day base ticket with no hopping was $295.54 with tax included. To upgrade to an Annual Pass it will cost you $829.64 (current cost of AP) - the $295.54=$534.10 WOW ... that's a lot of $$$$$*
> 
> *I used the cost of the 7 day ticket because i'm *assuming* you redeemed for the max time.*


 Thank you for this information!   I'm planning to do this very thing on my trip in September.  I'm going for 11 nights, and normally I would purchase a 10-day parkhopper which currently costs $548.48 USD including taxes.  With your info above I would pay nominally less than that ($534.10) to turn the AM ticket into an annual pass, which includes the Memory Maker and some AP discounts.  And any other trips I would take until September 2018 would be bonus!  Gotta love Disney math


----------



## DizzyDis

Ack!! Don't know if others have seen this yet, but looks like no more WDW or DL tickets are on the Air Miles sites, I am wondering if their supply of discounted tickets finally ran out  I am still debating getting one more children's pass, so please post if you see them back and I will try to move quickly on it this time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Haven't seen this posted, but a heads up that Amex looks like they're doing another Soar into More promo starting August 1.  I still haven't received my 400 AM from the last promotion, so I just went to the previous website to check out any info that still might be there re when I should expect to get said AM's and was sent to this page:
> 
> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/enrollmentover
> 
> I haven't read it in detail, but it looks like you can earn up to 500 AM bu shopping ONLINE and logging into the AMEX app.
> 
> Does anyone know when the 400 AM are supposed to be posted by from the last promo?





tinkerone said:


> I received mine on the first statement after I spent the $400.  It was actually about two weeks into the program.  I would say you should expect it on your statement, it shows there.





bgula said:


> Just called Amex and they gave the usual "give it time" speech.  It's been 2 billing cycles for me and the only thing I've received is the initial 100 AM for signing up to the promo.





dancin Disney style said:


> I also have the platinum card and didn't get an email on the last promo so I wouldn't expect one for this one either.   I did get a card via snail mail about it but someone had already posted here about it at that point.  I bookmarked the web page with the sign in and offer details and have been checking it every few days for the last week or so.  It has been showing the last offer until I checked this morning.   Still nothing to sign up for but it now says coming soon.
> https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment/comingsoon
> 
> As far as where is says  eligible to basic card members.....the last one also said that and I got the bonus on June 10th.   I purchased another $200 worth of gift cards at Shell on June 4 which was still eligible for the Shell 7X in store offer and used my Amex to pay for them.



*The enrollment is open for this new offer*
* https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1*
*The details are much clearer on this page, I was scratching my head trying to figure out how i was going to shop on-line thru the APP!  It looks like they are 2 separate parts of the offer? Any thoughts??*
**


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Tinkershelly said:


> Gotta love Disney math




Yeah no kidding.  Thankful my trip is far enough away that I can glean SO MUCH ADVICE from all these lovely people


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Ack!! Don't know if others have seen this yet, but looks like no more WDW or DL tickets are on the Air Miles sites, I am wondering if their supply of discounted tickets finally ran out  I am still debating getting one more children's pass, so please post if you see them back and I will try to move quickly on it this time!



Hi Hon 
I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that they are just updating the system. Hugs to you! I'm waiting on miles to be posted to get a pass also.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

Anyone want to guess whether it's just 4 purchases or 4 purchases from DIFFERENT stores?  If I can do 4 purchases thru Amazon, that'll make things so much easier.  I didn't see anything in the rules to say you couldn't do all at one.  I may call AMEX just to make sure.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bgula said:


> Anyone want to guess whether it's just 4 purchases or 4 purchases from DIFFERENT stores?  If I can do 4 purchases thru Amazon, that'll make things so much easier.  I didn't see anything in the rules to say you couldn't do all at one.  I may call AMEX just to make sure.


The way I read it, it is four individual purchases.  Says nothing about being from different merchants.  Only says it must be merchants on that list.

I'm going to make 4 individual purchases of Starbucks e-cards and will do it one today, one tomorrow etc.   I might get my DD to use my Amex to order from Amazon.  She has Prime and orders for all her friends on a regular basis.....as in several times a week.


----------



## tinkerone

So reading the rules for the Amex offer I see this.....

3. Each featured Amazon logo is a registered trademark of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Neither Amazon.com, Inc. nor any of its affiliates is a sponsor of this promotion. This message has not been sent by or on behalf of Amazon. Purchases must be made directly at Amazon.ca to be eligible for this offer. *Purchases made through other third party websites using any Amazon payment service are not Eligible Qualifying Purchases
*
Does this mean we can not order our Amazon purchase through Air Miles?  Any thoughts?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> The way I read it, it is four individual purchases.  Says nothing about being from different merchants.  Only says it must be merchants on that list.
> 
> I'm going to make 4 individual purchases of Starbucks e-cards and will do it one today, one tomorrow etc.   I might get my DD to use my Amex to order from Amazon.  She has Prime and orders for all her friends on a regular basis.....as in several times a week.


Oh, good idea!  Whats the least amount you can get when you order the starbucks gift e-card online?  I don't remember seeing a spend limit for the Amex offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So reading the rules for the Amex offer I see this.....
> 
> 3. Each featured Amazon logo is a registered trademark of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Neither Amazon.com, Inc. nor any of its affiliates is a sponsor of this promotion. This message has not been sent by or on behalf of Amazon. Purchases must be made directly at Amazon.ca to be eligible for this offer. *Purchases made through other third party websites using any Amazon payment service are not Eligible Qualifying Purchases
> *
> Does this mean we can not order our Amazon purchase through Air Miles?  Any thoughts?


*I'm thinking NOT because of the words i highlighted in your post --- in other words you can't go thru Paypal? I haven't convinced hubby to get around to loading the APP yet though so i don't know the answer to THIS question: Can you shop on-line directly thru the APP? If so i'll be doing it that way because there is no minimum purchase meaning if I order something that just meets the free shipping threshold ($25.00) I'll make 100 AM and i can't do that thru the AM shop!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Oh, good idea!  Whats the least amount you can get when you order the starbucks gift e-card online?  I don't remember seeing a spend limit for the Amex offer.


*NOPE, that's the best part of this offer! *

*From the fine print on the website:*
*Qualifying Purchase(s) for this Offer: To be eligible for 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles, make any purchase of goods or services, including shipping or additional charges, with your enrolled Card online at a participating Canadian merchant. There is no minimum spend requirement. The full list of participating Merchants is included at americanexpress.ca/soarintomore during the offer period. Each qualifying purchase will result in a bonus of 100 Bonus Miles (up to a maximum of 400 Bonus Miles).*

**** i just looked and the lowest amount is $5.00  which makes the AM return pretty A-MAZ-ING*


----------



## mkmommy

tinkerone said:


> Oh, good idea!  Whats the least amount you can get when you order the starbucks gift e-card online?  I don't remember seeing a spend limit for the Amex offer.


Is Starbucks one of the merchants on the list?


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Is Starbucks one of the merchants on the list?


*Yup, here's the list*
**


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, here's the list*
> *View attachment 258203*


So you just buy 4 $5.00 Starbucks e-cards, pay with your AMEX that you registered before hand and you should get 400 Airmiles , wow that seems way to easy.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, here's the list*
> *View attachment 258203*


I wonder how they will distinguish between purchases made at starbucks.ca and a purchase just made at a starbucks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just saw this in my email


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods has a sp$100, get 150AM that ends today and Airmiles just sent me targeted Thrifty Foods coupons that start today! I managed to combine the sp100, get150 and a targeted s100, g125!

Total spent was $136.13 and I ended with 376 AM as well as saving over $65!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Just saw this in my email
> 
> View attachment 258214


*I was just coming in to share this info! Question for other AMEX shoppers--- do you need to do the online shopping thru the App or just use your AMEX to pay for it? If we can do the shopping thru the AM portal some of the listed stores have bonus miles currently!*

*Indigo  -- 3X*
*Canon -- 5X*
*Hudson Bay -- 2X*
*The Body Shop -- 10X*
*Then if you make 2 purchases you get the Bonus 150 from this offer you included. SO ... if i make 4 purchases over $20.00 I will get*

*150 AM for shopping twice *
*100 X 4 AM for the AMEX offer*
*That means for around $100.00 I will get at LEAST 550 AM plus whatever the offer at each store nets me Anyone care to check my math?? *


----------



## marchingstar

i posted about this before but here's a timely reminder: indigo always has free shipping with a reasonable minimum (25$ i think?) BUT they also offer free shipping to one of their stores on any online offer. If you're looking for great air miles:cost ratios to maximize this AmEx offers, this could work basically the same as the low starbucks order idea.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share this info! Question for other AMEX shoppers--- do you need to do the online shopping thru the App or just use your AMEX to pay for it? If we can do the shopping thru the AM portal some of the listed stores have bonus miles currently!*



i don't have the app so i'm not positive, but i think you just need to make 4 online purchases. i'm basing this on the description wording: "you could earn up to 500 air miles by shipping online at participating merchants AND by logging into the app." so to me, the 100 bonus for logging into the app is separate from the 4x100 for online shopping trips. 

i'm sure someone else will let us know if i'm missing something, but that's how i understand the offer! seems totally reasonable and like a nice little bonus!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So with the AMEX deal gift cards count as a purchase? Wonder if I can get a staples e-GC then turn around and use that for the airmiles shops offer. Hmmm...


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> * do you need to do the online shopping thru the App* *or just use your AMEX to pay for it? If we can do the shopping thru the AM portal some of the listed stores have bonus miles currently!*



I don't think you *can* make a purchase through the Amex app.....unless there is something I'm missing.


----------



## disneybound08

Donald - my hero said:


> *The enrollment is open for this new offer*
> * https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1*
> *The details are much clearer on this page, I was scratching my head trying to figure out how i was going to shop on-line thru the APP!  It looks like they are 2 separate parts of the offer? Any thoughts??*
> *View attachment 258120*


Is this offer valid for the no fee AMEX as well?


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> i posted about this before but here's a timely reminder: indigo always has free shipping with a reasonable minimum (25$ i think?) BUT they also offer free shipping to one of their stores on any online offer. If you're looking for great air miles:cost ratios to maximize this AmEx offers, this could work basically the same as the low starbucks order idea.





momof2gr8kids said:


> So with the AMEX deal gift cards count as a purchase? Wonder if I can get a staples e-GC then turn around and use that for the airmiles shops offer. Hmmm...



*YES i love that about Indigo except there is this little fine print line that i *think* might come into play?*
* Offer only valid on orders delivered in Canada. Offer not valid when purchasing online for in-store collection.*

*And for the gift cards .... I *think* it would work based on this fine print? *

*Qualifying Purchase(s) for this Offer: To be eligible for 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles, make any purchase of goods or services, including shipping or additional charges, with your enrolled Card online at a participating Canadian merchant. There is no minimum spend requirement. The full list of participating Merchants is included at americanexpress.ca/soarintomore during the offer period. Each qualifying purchase will result in a bonus of 100 Bonus Miles (up to a maximum of 400 Bonus Miles).*

*I get easily confused with offers like this! I'm also still waiting on my bonus miles connected to the Mega Miles with Staples online shop  so I'm not excited about *
*making THAT one of my purchases this time!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

disneybound08 said:


> Is this offer valid for the no fee AMEX as well?


*Easiest way to find out it is to go to the link i provided and fill out the enrollment form. If it works you'll know immediately!*


----------



## marchingstar

good thing the duck is reading the fine print! I didn't notice either flag you've raised


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that they are just updating the system. Hugs to you! I'm waiting on miles to be posted to get a pass also.
> Hugs Mel


Hoping so too. I can't imagine they'd run out of all of them at the same time. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-3-to-9/all


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys has a handful of AM deals. Notably buy a $50 iTunes giftcard get 60AM

Rexall looks good, I wonder if the special deals on Sunday will be combineable? is that a word? Any way, Sunday only is a beauty special, spend $50 on beauty products get 100AM. Friday to Sunday is a spend $30 get 30AM, spend $50 get 60AM, spend $70 get 100AM.


----------



## tinkerone

Posting error, sorry.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm sure some of you saw the post last night offering the sale of fake ID. 

Anyone buying?  Does the seller give Air miles?


----------



## marchingstar

My airmilesshops mega miles bonus posted this afternoon!

So did my blue friday miles, so I had a nice little jump to my account today! It's about time to figure out what I'm saving for this time around...


----------



## marchingstar

DizzyDis said:


> Ack!! Don't know if others have seen this yet, but looks like no more WDW or DL tickets are on the Air Miles sites, I am wondering if their supply of discounted tickets finally ran out  I am still debating getting one more children's pass, so please post if you see them back and I will try to move quickly on it this time!



They're back online! I hope you and anyone else still looking for Canadian resident tickets snag them while they're back on the air miles site!


----------



## osully

well, Sobeys looks better for me this week at least! will probably buy another 5 cans of  St Hubert soup though every week until that's over


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has a handful of AM deals. Notably buy a $50 iTunes giftcard get 60AM
> 
> Rexall looks good, I wonder if the special deals on Sunday will be combineable? is that a word? Any way, Sunday only is a beauty special, spend $50 on beauty products get 100AM. Friday to Sunday is a spend $30 get 30AM, spend $50 get 60AM, spend $70 get 100AM.



Hi Heather
Please tell me none of the Sobey deals are "Soup" or Ice-cream"
Hugs to you
 Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Ack!! Don't know if others have seen this yet, but looks like no more WDW or DL tickets are on the Air Miles sites, I am wondering if their supply of discounted tickets finally ran out  I am still debating getting one more children's pass, so please post if you see them back and I will try to move quickly on it this time!



There back DizzyDis
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Heather
> Please tell me none of the Sobey deals are "Soup" or Ice-cream"
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Haha well soup is still on. But there is a deal on toilet paper and paper towels! $4.44 ea + 30 AM when you buy 3.


----------



## bababear_50

I think I might stick to Rexall this week.
I like it when they have the 3ply double roll toilet paper for $2.99 each on sale,,I'll have to wait and see the new flyer tomorrow.
I have a couple of load and go offers .
I never really understand what they determine "beauty" to be. I don't wear make-up at all,,
maybe there are product under this category I don't understand?
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be getting some paper towels and we just used the last of my kleenex so I'll be getting at least one of those (allergies!! and a puppy... we use a lot of paper towels lately). If you want a cake they are $16.99 for a fancy 3 layer cake, get 10 AM  not a great deal lol... but it's cake!Helluva good dips? two for 10AM, on sale for $2.99 each. 

Rexall is probably a better stop for AM this week. I don't see the TP on for 2.99, they have their brand on for 3.99 though. 

For the beauty stuff I bought sunscreen and shampoo last time and it counted, though maybe that was a different deal? I can't remember now. Fine print is: Cosmetics, facial cleansers, moisturizers, treatments, serums, exfoliators, masks, toners, all natural skin care, fragrances, specialty bath products. They also have spend $50 on Aveeno or Neutrogena products, or lubriderm hand and body lotion (all on sale at 20% off) get 50 AM. So could be a good deal?


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'll be getting some paper towels and we just used the last of my kleenex so I'll be getting at least one of those (allergies!! and a puppy... we use a lot of paper towels lately). If you want a cake they are $16.99 for a fancy 3 layer cake, get 10 AM  not a great deal lol... but it's cake!Helluva good dips? two for 10AM, on sale for $2.99 each.
> 
> Rexall is probably a better stop for AM this week. I don't see the TP on for 2.99, they have their brand on for 3.99 though.
> 
> For the beauty stuff I bought sunscreen and shampoo last time and it counted, though maybe that was a different deal? I can't remember now. Fine print is: Cosmetics, facial cleansers, moisturizers, treatments, serums, exfoliators, masks, toners, all natural skin care, fragrances, specialty bath products. They also have spend $50 on Aveeno or Neutrogena products, or lubriderm hand and body lotion (all on sale at 20% off) get 50 AM. So could be a good deal?



Thanks for the update Hon
I love that dip,,problem is I must have ripple potato chips with it,,and my chubby body doesn't really need it,,lol. 
Kleenex I can always use,so I will check that out,,allergies here too.

I have dual dx for my skin,, eczema and psoriasis, which makes finding skin products a big 
task. I have 24 or more bottle/tubes/containers of all sorts of stuff that one try and no way Jose was it ever going on my skin again. It's taken me 3 years and alot of money to figure out what I can use. I know my doctors have considered biologics but I am trying to stay away from them as long as I can.
I now use 
Betaderm--prescription 
Cetaphil body wash
organic coconut oil jar (have to keep it in the refrigerator in the summer)
Vaseline
Marc Anthony coconut oil body lotion
Marc Anthony coconut oil hair shampoo
Rexall moisturizing Base Cream
Sea Salt bath crystals
Epsom salts
bath buff puff
I buy all of this stuff at Rexall but I am not sure if it is considered under their "Beauty" 
deal. I think I shall write my list out and check with them this weekend.
Thanks for posting the list-it is very helpful.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Spotthecat

I am at the cottage, and they have a Foodland here woohoo! And guess what? They had St-Hubert soup!!! And their sign still said buy 3 get 60 airmiles. So I took a photo of the sign (just in case), and bought 24 cans of soup. Of course, the airmiles only posted 60 airmiles for each FIVE cans, but I argued, and got the difference 240 airmiles credited to me (and then they took the signs down as they had already gotten the head office change to 5 cans notification, but hadn't put it up yet). So woohoo, scored some soup finally, not just broth, lol.

I am now at 22215 airmiles. Getting closer to the 69,000 for my free cruise, hahaha. I seriously need gift card promotions before Ihave to pay in full in November


----------



## Spotthecat

Okay, reading all this on my phone...can someone point me to the post # for the AMEX promotion? I forgot to cancel it, and just got dinged the $65 renewal, so might as well get some decent airmiles off of it. And can we use airmilesshops or not?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Okay, reading all this on my phone...can someone point me to the post # for the AMEX promotion? I forgot to cancel it, and just got dinged the $65 renewal, so might as well get some decent airmiles off of it. And can we use airmilesshops or not?


*OK, here's the post where i provided the link and screen shot of the offer*
*AMEX offer*
*Here's the screen shot of the list of stores*
**
*AND don't forget about this*

*And my analysis of this is in this post*
*Airmiles Shop bonus*
*I'm planning on sling-shooting thru the AM portal to increase my miles!*


----------



## bgula

Spotthecat said:


> Okay, reading all this on my phone...can someone point me to the post # for the AMEX promotion? I forgot to cancel it, and just got dinged the $65 renewal, so might as well get some decent airmiles off of it. And can we use airmilesshops or not?



Even if you get charged the renewal fee, you have up to 60 days or something to cancel and they will refund the $65.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has a handful of AM deals. Notably buy a $50 iTunes giftcard get 60AM
> 
> Rexall looks good, I wonder if the special deals on Sunday will be combineable? is that a word? Any way, Sunday only is a beauty special, spend $50 on beauty products get 100AM. Friday to Sunday is a spend $30 get 30AM, spend $50 get 60AM, spend $70 get 100AM.


*If you need any of those products you have the potential to clean  up good (see what i did there  )*
*Shop on Sunday and this is how it could stack up:*

*Spend $50.00 and get 60 AM (or if you find enough stuff $70.00 to get 100 AM)*
*Those $50.00 are spent on the listed beauty products get 100 AM*
*IF you spend those $50.00 on Aveeno, Lubriderm or Neutrogena Products get 50 AM*
*SO .. if you can meet those requirements you can snag 210 AM for spending $50.00 add another $20.00 and get an extra 30 AM. It's getting to the point where you can be putting stuff aside for stockings if you need to fill any for adults like i do! Think outside the box and you can do it. For those of you who like to buy products to donate I know that women's shelters would appreciate the basic cleansers & moisturizers.*


----------



## Debbie

UGH! I'm confused. With the _Soar Into More_, do we need to shop from their direct websites? Or can we shop through airmilesshops? I don't do Starbucks, but doing a couple-or four-gift card transactions could be in the offing. Are they virtual gift cards? or physical?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you need any of those products you have the potential to clean  up good (see what i did there  )*
> *Shop on Sunday and this is how it could stack up:*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 and get 60 AM (or if you find enough stuff $70.00 to get 100 AM)*
> *Those $50.00 are spent on the listed beauty products get 100 AM*
> *IF you spend those $50.00 on Aveeno, Lubriderm or Neutrogena Products get 50 AM*
> *SO .. if you can meet those requirements you can snag 210 AM for spending $50.00 add another $20.00 and get an extra 30 AM. It's getting to the point where you can be putting stuff aside for stockings if you need to fill any for adults like i do! Think outside the box and you can do it. For those of you who like to buy products to donate I know that women's shelters would appreciate the basic cleansers & moisturizers.*


Thanks for posting! If I can stack all these, it's better than the weekday Load n Go deal for me. Somehow I stopped getting item specific Load n Go offers and only get the Spend $x get x AM ones. I love to stack them all. Oh well, I will wait till Sunday to shop at Rexall then.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you need any of those products you have the potential to clean  up good (see what i did there  )*
> *Shop on Sunday and this is how it could stack up:*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 and get 60 AM (or if you find enough stuff $70.00 to get 100 AM)*
> *Those $50.00 are spent on the listed beauty products get 100 AM*
> *IF you spend those $50.00 on Aveeno, Lubriderm or Neutrogena Products get 50 AM*
> *SO .. if you can meet those requirements you can snag 210 AM for spending $50.00 add another $20.00 and get an extra 30 AM. It's getting to the point where you can be putting stuff aside for stockings if you need to fill any for adults like i do! Think outside the box and you can do it. For those of you who like to buy products to donate I know that women's shelters would appreciate the basic cleansers & moisturizers.*



I'm sure I can add in $20 worth of chips and snacks that they usually have for buy get bonus AM as well... sounds like a great deal! And rexall posts the AM quickly which is nice too.


----------



## Canadadisneydad

marchingstar said:


> They're back online! I hope you and anyone else still looking for Canadian resident tickets snag them while they're back on the air miles site!


Hello,

Are these Disney tickets bought using air miles or some other way? Where would I find these?

Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Canadadisneydad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are these Disney tickets bought using air miles or some other way? Where would I find these?
> 
> Thanks


*HI! That comment was about the fact that the CDN discounted tickets are back up on the Airmiles site. They had disappeared for a few days and several people were anxiously waiting to see if they would return or if the stock had run out meaning much more $$$ regular tickets.*

****oops neglected to tell you HOW to find them! Go to the Airmiles website and navigate your way to the Dream Rewards, Events & Attractions and select Fun & Attractions USA*

**


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> UGH! I'm confused. With the _Soar Into More_, do we need to shop from their direct websites? Or can we shop through airmilesshops? I don't do Starbucks, but doing a couple-or four-gift card transactions could be in the offing. *Are they virtual gift cards? or physical*?


It looks to me like you CAN get physical GC's however there is a fee for delivery where as the virtual come in email form.  I am ordering 4 X $5 virtual GC's and am going to see if I can exchange them for 1 $20 GC in store.  I'll use that as a stocking stuffer.
As to the Airmiles shops I'm not sure.  I don't think anyone knows for sure and it will take a few purchases to figure it out.  I'm just going directly through Starbucks.ca so I can be sure and the total of all four purchases will only be $20.  No big airmiles loss on that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> UGH! I'm confused. With the _Soar Into More_, do we need to shop from their direct websites? Or can we shop through airmilesshops? I don't do Starbucks, but doing a couple-or four-gift card transactions could be in the offing. Are they virtual gift cards? or physical?


*That makes 2 of us... i keep scratching my head over all of the fine print on this offer but i think i have decided how I'm planning to handle it. Since there is no way i will make close to 100 AM on any of my purchases I'm just going to go to the websites directly & avoid the Airmilesshop completely. I have yet to receive any of my bonus miles connected to Mega Miles that i *should* have earned so I'm not anxious to try again! Regarding the Starbucks giftcards?? Yeah, that's another puzzler since one of the lines in the fine print says*
*Offer only valid on orders delivered in Canada.*
*Would this include e-cards that you can order on the Starbucks website or not??*

*Since this also appears in the fine print I'm not willing to play the guessing game and I'm just going to shop directly thru the sites. My luck I would make an error and by the time the completed "wait time" has passed it will be too late to try again!*
*This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer.*

*Did i add to your confusion or help?*


----------



## osully

Hey all, on airmilesshops it says gift cards dont count for Starbucks to get 1AM/$20 spent. I'm guessing it won't work for your AMEX promo.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> It looks to me like you CAN get physical GC's however there is a fee for delivery where as the virtual come in email form.  I am ordering 4 X $5 virtual GC's and am going to see if I can exchange them for 1 $20 GC in store.  I'll use that as a stocking stuffer.
> As to the Airmiles shops I'm not sure.  I don't think anyone knows for sure and it will take a few purchases to figure it out.  I'm just going directly through Starbucks.ca so I can be sure and the total of all four purchases will only be $20.  No big airmiles loss on that.





Donald - my hero said:


> *That makes 2 of us... i keep scratching my head over all of the fine print on this offer but i think i have decided how I'm planning to handle it. Since there is no way i will make close to 100 AM on any of my purchases I'm just going to go to the websites directly & avoid the Airmilesshop completely. I have yet to receive any of my bonus miles connected to Mega Miles that i *should* have earned so I'm not anxious to try again! Regarding the Starbucks giftcards?? Yeah, that's another puzzler since one of the lines in the fine print says*
> *Offer only valid on orders delivered in Canada.*
> *Would this include e-cards that you can order on the Starbucks website or not??*
> 
> *Since this also appears in the fine print I'm not willing to play the guessing game and I'm just going to shop directly thru the sites. My luck I would make an error and by the time the completed "wait time" has passed it will be too late to try again!*
> *This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer.*
> 
> *Did i add to your confusion or help?*


No, that's kind of what I was thinking, too!


----------



## bababear_50

In my Rexall load and go I have a 12 airmiles for the purchase of 1 Rexall regular or extra strength Ibuprofen. 50's-72's.
In the new flyer it says if I spend 15 dollars on Rexall pain products I get 15 airmiles.
So my question is if I buy two bottles totaling 15 dollars will I get 27 airmiles?
I guess it is the"combinable"question.
Yes it is a word I checked.lol
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/combinable

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mort
If you are reading along......while your on your road trip.....
I got a survey today about the show you went to,,,they offered me 10 airmiles to tell them what I thought,,,,I said it was a wonderful event! Hope you are having a blast!
Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *HI! That comment was about the fact that the CDN discounted tickets are back up on the Airmiles site. They had disappeared for a few days and several people were anxiously waiting to see if they would return or if the stock had run out meaning much more $$$ regular tickets.*
> 
> ****oops neglected to tell you HOW to find them! Go to the Airmiles website and navigate your way to the Dream Rewards, Events & Attractions and select Fun & Attractions USA*
> 
> *View attachment 258552*



I'm so sad....I finally had enough AM to get my second 5 day Disneyland ticket and they disappeared off the AM site...I wasn't able to check the AM site for the past 9 days because I was on the Disney Wonder in Alaska so I was excited when I saw Jacqueline's post that the WDW tickets were back up on the site so I just logged in to the AM site but no Disneyland tickets...keeping my fingers crossed that they will reappear soon....


----------



## westcoastminnie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I'm so sad....I finally had enough AM to get my second 5 day Disneyland ticket and they disappeared off the AM site...I wasn't able to check the AM site for the past 9 days because I was on the Disney Wonder in Alaska so I was excited when I saw Jacqueline's post that the WDW tickets were back up on the site so I just logged in to the AM site but no Disneyland tickets...keeping my fingers crossed that they will reappear soon....



My friend contacted Airmiles support through Facebook the other day and they said they'd be loading new inventory soon! Not sure if they'll be Canadian resident discounted ones though


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> In my Rexall load and go I have a 12 airmiles for the purchase of 1 Rexall regular or extra strength Ibuprofen. 50's-72's.
> In the new flyer it says if I spend 15 dollars on Rexall pain products I get 15 airmiles.
> So my question is if I buy two bottles totaling 15 dollars will I get 27 airmiles?
> I guess it is the"combinable"question.
> Yes it is a word I checked.lol
> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/combinable
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Yup, those offers are in fact combinable ...flyer offers & tags on the shelf play well with all other offers!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, those offers are in fact combinable ...flyer offers & tags on the shelf play well with all other offers!*



Thanks hon
Making my Rexall shopping list right now
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

For those who are thinking of getting gift cards for the Amex offer, I would advise against it. Usually gift card purchases don't count towards similar AM promos, so I'm assuming this is the same.  I plan to stick to actual merchandise purchases to avoid risk of losing out on the 400 AM.


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> For those who are thinking of getting gift cards for the Amex offer, I would advise against it. Usually gift card purchases don't count towards similar AM promos, so I'm assuming this is the same.  I plan to stick to actual merchandise purchases to avoid risk of losing out on the 400 AM.


I agree with your good advice though I don't have the card. Good luck with hunting this deal down!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I know I should know the answer to this question, but if I switch my redemption to Dream miles right now, does it take 24 hours to change over? Or does it take effect at  specific time of day/night i.e., 3am?


----------



## Debbie

Ordered through Amazon and Body Shop-birthday and Christmas gifts. I need stuff from Staples, but I won't do the $15 shipping-both the others were free for me. If I had a large order from Staples, I wouldn't blink, but I only want 1 thing. ($200 buy gets you free shipping, I believe)  I guess I'll see if Amazon has what I wanted from Staples.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I know I should know the answer to this question, but if I switch my redemption to Dream miles right now, does it take 24 hours to change over? Or does it take effect at  specific time of day/night i.e., 3am?



Hi Hon
As a frequent change back and forth person.....................
It takes effect 3 am the following day of change request.
Hugs Mel


----------



## DizzyDis

marchingstar said:


> They're back online! I hope you and anyone else still looking for Canadian resident tickets snag them while they're back on the air miles site!



Thank you! Just got it, we now have 5-day passes for my family of 4 (2 big, 2 little), and are thinking about looking at Universal passes next... Also looks like family trip may be getting firmed up, think we will book airfare this weekend!!


----------



## bababear_50

Today was paper products stock up day at Rexall.
7 packages of Savvy TP
3 six pkgs of Royale  kleenex
I needed one cart just for these.

I picked up a few items for grand daughter stocking Disney cotton q tip tins x 2 (5 airmiles),cosmetic cotton rounds ,cotton balls, (10 airmiles).
In all I spent 111.72.
197 airmiles in total ,not too shabby.
If they post tomorrow I should have enough to get that 
Disney 5 day pass I am eyeing.
Happy shopping everyone
Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

Just an FYI for everyone, especially Onyx.  I got my Disney ticket from the Personal Shopper service.  They had quoted me 4325 AM, which was a little high by my calculations as it came in just under 10 cents per AM, but for value it's better than the Cdn ticket, which is less than 9 cents per AM.  I think they purchased this straight from Disney as it is a barcode via email that I have to take with me.  They also included the cost of the ticket, which is exactly what it would cost if I ordered the ticket via the Disney website, so I don't have to worry about bridging the ticket.  So, I know AM usually gets their regular Disney tickets at a discount, so if and when they do offer the regular tickets again, I think (hope) it is in the range I had quoted earlier of around 4000 AM as that would put a ticket worth just over 10 cents per AM.
Just wanted to let anyone else who's Onyx and wants a ticket for value instead of just for visiting the parks know that you can get hold of a regular ticket via the Personal Shopper service.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm posting from the waterpark at Canada's Wonderland. Thanks AM for the almost free tickets! Thank god for that though....and people think Disney is expensive?!?! Lok


----------



## Aladora

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm posting from the waterpark at Canada's Wonderland. Thanks AM for the almost free tickets! Thank god for that though....and people think Disney is expensive?!?! Lok



The last time we went to Wonderland, both DH and I were a little put out by extra costs...and the food was pretty terrible even by amusement park standards!


----------



## AngelDisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm posting from the waterpark at Canada's Wonderland. Thanks AM for the almost free tickets! Thank god for that though....and people think Disney is expensive?!?! Lok


Have a fun time!


----------



## tinkerone

Just received an email from BMO MasterCard, heres the body of it.

We’re making it easy this month. Just make 54 transactions for anything from coffee to magazines and more through August 31 using your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, and you’ll get 100 *AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*1! 

Get these Bonus Miles in addition to the 1 Mile you already get for every $10 you spend using your card2! Activate now and get shopping – *this offer is only good until August 31, 2017*.

This one is just to easy.


----------



## damo

I don't get any email offers from BMO mastercard.  Do you have a link to activate that deal?


----------



## tinkerone

not sure this will work but its the link.
Nope, just tried it and it doesn't.  Any ideas how I can do it?  I'm not computer savoy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Ordered through Amazon and Body Shop-birthday and Christmas gifts. I need stuff from Staples, but I won't do the $15 shipping-both the others were free for me. If I had a large order from Staples, I wouldn't blink, but I only want 1 thing. ($200 buy gets you free shipping, I believe)  I guess I'll see if Amazon has what I wanted from Staples.



*The minimum for Staples is $45.00 --- we order from them A LOT *


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I don't get any email offers from BMO mastercard.  Do you have a link to activate that deal?


I don't get those offers either.   I have the Shell platinum MC.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Mort
> If you are reading along......while your on your road trip.....
> I got a survey today about the show you went to,,,they offered me 10 airmiles to tell them what I thought,,,,I said it was a wonderful event! Hope you are having a blast!
> Thanks Hon
> Hugs Mel


Just arrived home couple of hours ago. This is my down time from driving for 19hours. East coast was great as always, weather fantastic, airmiles everywhere I could see. Lucky guys.
Girls loved the show thanks again and to Ottawmom.
Now back to looking for more AM.
Bonus showed up for the couple of nights of hotels I booked thru the site and snagged approx 800AM for the nights. I nice bonus after paying for the rest of the trip.
Glad you all are doing well
And no I dont regularly check anything but weather and traffic while I am away. Not even work.lol


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Just arrived home couple of hours ago. This is my down time from driving for 19hours. East coast was great as always, weather fantastic, airmiles everywhere I could see. Lucky guys.
> Girls loved the show thanks again and to Ottawmom.
> Now back to looking for more AM.
> Bonus showed up for the couple of nights of hotels I booked thru the site and snagged approx 800AM for the nights. I nice bonus after paying for the rest of the trip.
> Glad you all are doing well
> And no I dont regularly check anything but weather and traffic while I am away. Not even work.lol



Welcome Home!
Rest well, 19 hours is a long time.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

westcoastminnie said:


> My friend contacted Airmiles support through Facebook the other day and they said they'd be loading new inventory soon! Not sure if they'll be Canadian resident discounted ones though



Thank you


----------



## osully

215 earned at Sobeys today for just over $100. This thread has really helped me!!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email from BMO MasterCard, heres the body of it.
> 
> We’re making it easy this month. Just make 54 transactions for anything from coffee to magazines and more through August 31 using your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, and you’ll get 100 *AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*1!
> 
> Get these Bonus Miles in addition to the 1 Mile you already get for every $10 you spend using your card2! Activate now and get shopping – *this offer is only good until August 31, 2017*.
> 
> This one is just to easy.


We don't shop much, and I had a devil of a time doing 25 in May/June! Good luck with the 54!


----------



## kimbert

DizzyDis said:


> Thank you! Just got it, we now have 5-day passes for my family of 4 (2 big, 2 little), and are thinking about looking at Universal passes next... Also looks like family trip may be getting firmed up, think we will book airfare this weekend!!


Hey, I usually just read and take advantage of everyone's great advice, but I saw that you got the Canadian voucher deal now after the "deal period" has passed and I had a question. We traded ours in during the promotional period and went in April, and not we almost have enough AM to get another set of tickets (mostly thanks to charging the trip on the AM credit card...), but we will likely not be travelling back for ... a while (spent a little more than intended on the last one... oops?). Anyway I was wondering if you (or anyone who traded in after the May cut-off date) can confirm they still have a "no expiry date" until you use the first day?

thanks!


----------



## Debbie

kimbert said:


> Hey, I usually just read and take advantage of everyone's great advice, but I saw that you got the Canadian voucher deal now after the "deal period" has passed and I had a question. We traded ours in during the promotional period and went in April, and not we almost have enough AM to get another set of tickets (mostly thanks to charging the trip on the AM credit card...), but we will likely not be travelling back for ... a while (spent a little more than intended on the last one... oops?). Anyway I was wondering if you (or anyone who traded in after the May cut-off date) can confirm they still have a "no expiry date" until you use the first day?
> 
> thanks!


I've picked up 2 sets of the Canadian deal from air miles. They indeed have no expiration date until you use them. Even the write up on AM says: _The best part? You can use these discounted tickets at any time during 2016, 2017 and beyond—they won’t expire! _The last two tickets are exactly like what I picked up earlier (and used in January) through airmiles. HTH 
p.s. I have no plans at the moment to go, but how great to think that I can just up and go if I choose!


----------



## osully

Well I couldn't help but order myself a few treats from TheBodyShop and Gap via AirMilesShops. I hope it works properly and I do get 10x miles (will only get 10AM per order anyways as I only spent just over $20 at each site) and then 150AM bonus for shopping from 2 sponsors.

Great... now I have to wait patiently for those to show up!  LOL

If anyone does shop on the GAP site via AirMilesShops make sure you use the promo code AMS lists that is active til tomorrow to get 40% off and free shipping!! Pretty good deal. I actually got 40% off and free shipping from TheBodyShop too, but no promo code was needed


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email from BMO MasterCard, heres the body of it.
> 
> We’re making it easy this month. Just make 54 transactions for anything from coffee to magazines and more through August 31 using your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, and you’ll get 100 *AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*1!
> 
> Get these Bonus Miles in addition to the 1 Mile you already get for every $10 you spend using your card2! Activate now and get shopping – *this offer is only good until August 31, 2017*.
> 
> This one is just to easy.





damo said:


> I don't get any email offers from BMO mastercard.  Do you have a link to activate that deal?



I have this card too and I didn't get this offer.


----------



## isabellea

Back from our 5000+ km road trip so now I am back into a AM collecting mode. I am 2600AM from Onyx (I never got that level) and I want to get it this year!!! 

About the Amex offer, what do you think of this note: *Purchases must be made directly at Amazon.ca to be eligible for this offer. Purchases made through other third party websites using any Amazon payment service are not Eligible Qualifying Purchases.*

Does that mean we cannot go through airmileshops?


----------



## Debbie

isabellea said:


> Back from our 5000+ km road trip so now I am back into a AM collecting mode. I am 2600AM from Onyx (I never got that level) and I want to get it this year!!!
> 
> About the Amex offer, what do you think of this note: *Purchases must be made directly at Amazon.ca to be eligible for this offer. Purchases made through other third party websites using any Amazon payment service are not Eligible Qualifying Purchases.*
> 
> Does that mean we cannot go through airmileshops?


I did not take a chance, and  I ordered directly from amazon.ca--three times.


----------



## Silvermist999

Debbie said:


> I did not take a chance, and  I ordered directly from amazon.ca--three times.



Are you certain that ordering from the same retailer will qualify for the Amex offer?  I wonder if we have to order from four different retailers.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> Back from our 5000+ km road trip so now I am back into a AM collecting mode. I am 2600AM from Onyx (I never got that level) and I want to get it this year!!!
> 
> About the Amex offer, what do you think of this note: *Purchases must be made directly at Amazon.ca to be eligible for this offer. Purchases made through other third party websites using any Amazon payment service are not Eligible Qualifying Purchases.*
> 
> Does that mean we cannot go through airmileshops?


I think it means you can not order through Amazon.com (the usa version of Amazon) or directly from any parties that sell their wares at Amazon.ca.  There are a ton of retailers that sell through Amazon.ca in which you would purchase directly from their company or website but you pay Amazon.  however they will not count as a purchase from Amazon.ca.  Products that ship from Amazon.ca directly and not products that ship from a third party retailer.  An example is I purchase an sleep mask from Amazon.ca however it ships from a company (Vaga) that is based in China. 
Hope this is clear and jmo.


----------



## Debbie

Silvermist999 said:


> Are you certain that ordering from the same retailer will qualify for the Amex offer?  I wonder if we have to order from four different retailers.


 No where does it say it has to be four different merchants, so I should be fine. 

*Qualifying Purchase(s) for this Offer: To be eligible for 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles, make any purchase of goods or services, including shipping or additional charges, with your enrolled Card online at a participating Canadian merchant. There is no minimum spend requirement. The full list of participating Merchants is included at americanexpress.ca/soarintomore during the offer period. Each qualifying purchase will result in a bonus of 100 Bonus Miles (up to a maximum of 400 Bonus Miles).*


----------



## isabellea

I personally decided on doing 4 merchants just to be 100% sure. 

Staples: binders and scissors for back-to-school (free shipping with order over 45$)
Indigo: notebook and book (free shipping with order over 25$)
Canon: ink for my printer (free shipping on all orders)
Amazon.ca: I don't know yet but we are prime and order there multiple times in a month.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Rexall for eye cream and moisturizer, that got me to $50! so I added some snacks for now and our trip (in 3 weeks!!!!!) and spent $74 plus tax, got 257 AM. Only need about 1600 more to get some flights for December. Fingers crossed for some an epic pickle deal?


----------



## mkmommy

bgula said:


> Just an FYI for everyone, especially Onyx.  I got my Disney ticket from the Personal Shopper service.  They had quoted me 4325 AM, which was a little high by my calculations as it came in just under 10 cents per AM, but for value it's better than the Cdn ticket, which is less than 9 cents per AM.  I think they purchased this straight from Disney as it is a barcode via email that I have to take with me.  They also included the cost of the ticket, which is exactly what it would cost if I ordered the ticket via the Disney website, so I don't have to worry about bridging the ticket.  So, I know AM usually gets their regular Disney tickets at a discount, so if and when they do offer the regular tickets again, I think (hope) it is in the range I had quoted earlier of around 4000 AM as that would put a ticket worth just over 10 cents per AM.
> Just wanted to let anyone else who's Onyx and wants a ticket for value instead of just for visiting the parks know that you can get hold of a regular ticket via the Personal Shopper service.[/QUOTE


----------



## bababear_50

My "Me" March Spring Break just got changed to my son and I March Spring Break.
Time to reset my account to cash and start saving for a few starbucks GC.
All "Pickles Deals" welcome.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Sorry if this has already been posted but I just saw this contest on the Sobeys web page for loaded offer users and it should be on the Foodland, IGA, Safeway and Co-op sites too

http://www.celebratewithmyoffers.com/

There is an instant win portion and three prizes that include a nice amount of Air Miles as part of the prize


----------



## damo

Anyone else getting a warning screen when they try to go to the load and go website saying it is not secure?


----------



## ottawamom

I am getting the "Not Secure" message also. Darn I was hoping to do my Rexall shop today but I guess it can wait till tomorrow.

Just tried to log in to Airmiles and I can't enter my AM # to get into my account. Anyone else? Nevermind OK now.


----------



## bababear_50

I get the warning from Load and Go too.
Yesterday when logging into my airmiles account I had to do an extra step by signing that I was not a Robot,,perhaps they are having security issues.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I am getting the "Not Secure" message also. Darn I was hoping to do my Rexall shop today but I guess it can wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Just tried to log in to Airmiles and I can't enter my AM # to get into my account. Anyone else?



I'm logged into airmiles online at the moment.


----------



## Debbie

alohamom said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but I just saw this contest on the Sobeys web page for loaded offer users and it should be on the Foodland, IGA, Safeway and Co-op sites too
> 
> http://www.celebratewithmyoffers.com/
> 
> There is an instant win portion and three prizes that include a nice amount of Air Miles as part of the prize


Thank you for the reminder! Now, if I can just remember next week! LOL


----------



## bgula

alohamom said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but I just saw this contest on the Sobeys web page for loaded offer users and it should be on the Foodland, IGA, Safeway and Co-op sites too
> 
> http://www.celebratewithmyoffers.com/
> 
> There is an instant win portion and three prizes that include a nice amount of Air Miles as part of the prize



Anyone having problems getting the contest to recognize that you've downloaded the app?  It keeps telling me that it can't confirm it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmilesshops promo 150am when you shop at 2 stores.  

This started last week but I'm not sure if anyone posted it:

Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have to buy some new sheet sets.  I wonder if I can use any of these online shopping deals to earn AM.... I don't typically shop online.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
*Spend $30.00 get 50 AM Valid August 7th - 10th*

*I'm happy because my targeted one is also spend $30.00 get 50 AM and DOUBLY glad that i opened my LoadnGo offers on the Kindle on Friday and saved the page so i can actually SEE what i have to work with but i'm wondering if they will even work when that part of the system seems to be down??? Thoughts?*


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> I have to buy some new sheet sets.  I wonder if I can use any of these online shopping deals to earn AM.... I don't typically shop online.



I don't shop online usually either so this would be new to me also.
Hmmm........... what Gift cards regularly offer airmiles on purchases?
I could use some new sheet sets also................Hmmmm.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
> *Spend $30.00 get 50 AM Valid August 7th - 10th*
> 
> *I'm happy because my targeted one is also spend $30.00 get 50 AM and DOUBLY glad that i opened my LoadnGo offers on the Kindle on Friday and saved the page so i can actually SEE what i have to work with but i'm wondering if they will even work when that part of the system seems to be down??? Thoughts?*




The duck may just have to go shopping to test it out,,
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> I have to buy some new sheet sets.  I wonder if I can use any of these online shopping deals to earn AM.... I don't typically shop online.


*You sure can! Have you ever used the Airmilesshop? If not i can "invite you" and we'll both make some extra miles*
**
*Currently Bed Bath & Beyond has 10X miles offer (till the end of today), not sure how the price compares to other stores. There's also Linen Chest which has 15% offer if you sign up for their newsletter. Bedding Superstore is in the list as well ... suffice it to say, yup you can find bedding on-line with bonus miles as well. I do a LOT of on-line shopping *

*@bababear_50 there are NO stores which give miles for gift card purchases but there are seriously a LOT of stores. Taking hubby to try on shoes today (not happy about spending a holiday in a mall, tough cookies) and then coming home and ordering them on-line because i can get AIRMILES ... nasty duck! LOTS of stores have miles this way but not in the brick and mortar storefronts*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
> *Spend $30.00 get 50 AM Valid August 7th - 10th*
> 
> *I'm happy because my targeted one is also spend $30.00 get 50 AM and DOUBLY glad that i opened my LoadnGo offers on the Kindle on Friday and saved the page so i can actually SEE what i have to work with but i'm wondering if they will even work when that part of the system seems to be down??? Thoughts?*



Not that I really need anything at Rexall but $30... one bottle of kiddo's sunscreen would do that! And we will need some for our trips coming up. I wonder if I can use the printed one, my Load n Go, and the one on my receipt? That would be ideal lol, 150 AM for spending $30.



Days In the Sun said:


> Airmilesshops promo 150am when you shop at 2 stores.
> 
> This started last week but I'm not sure if anyone posted it:
> 
> Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.



I'll need to shop online, I do that enough. Amazon and something else I guess. I normally go through ebates as the cash back is better value to me, but I'll make an exception


----------



## ottawamom

The system still seems to be down. Might be that way all day until someone shows up to work tomorrow.  I want to get my Airmiles shopping done for the week.  DH is home this week and that is throwing a bit of a wrench into my usual routine.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*****Big head's up to those who are new to shopping thru the Airmiles portal, if you are wanting to shop at Amazon there are a few tricky things to pay attention to & I've put those terms & conditions in the first post. Basically boils down to doing your "browsing" BEFORE you sign in so that you don't mistakenly have stuff in your cart before you sling-shot in thru AM. I usually open up a separate tab and search for what i want in my "dummy" account then i will open up the actual tab to shop with and plunk the correct items in my cart. They are a site that I've never had trouble getting the miles credited for (once i figured out this annoying glitch existed!) *


----------



## bababear_50

Silly question but do you have to have things shipped or can you do pick up and still get the airmiles?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Silly question but do you have to have things shipped or can you do pick up and still get the airmiles?
> Hugs Mel


*If you're talking about stores like Staples that offer either delivery or store-pick up, then YES you can get miles that way. If we are ordering anything of ANY consequence thru them we will request store pick up because Staples tends to ship in the same box the product comes in and then just leaves it at our door (like say a LARGE desk chair and chair mat) --- oh yeah, ever mentioned that we have a LITERAL crack-house in our complex that generates a ton of foot traffic *

*****Caveat here for those of us who are also trying to use the AMEX offer, this type of "delivery" doesn't  qualify  since the fine print states*

*Offer only valid on orders delivered in Canada. Offer not valid when purchasing online for in-store collection.*


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
> *Spend $30.00 get 50 AM Valid August 7th - 10th*
> 
> *I'm happy because my targeted one is also spend $30.00 get 50 AM and DOUBLY glad that i opened my LoadnGo offers on the Kindle on Friday and saved the page so i can actually SEE what i have to work with but i'm wondering if they will even work when that part of the system seems to be down??? Thoughts?*


Do you need to print this coupon or can just show it on your phone? Not home and do not have access to a printer.


----------



## osully

I already got my 10x AM for Gap purchase on Saturday. Odd that my Body Shop and 2nd Gap order 10x AM haven't posted yet as those also shipped today... Gosh I hope the AirMilesShops tracked those!!! And I'm still waiting for a Dyson 5x AM for a shop about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Do you need to print this coupon or can just show it on your phone? Not home and do not have access to a printer.


*I always show it on my mobile device, no problem at all. Sometimes you'll need to zoom out so they can scan the code! Have at it, shop *


----------



## rella's fan

Hi everybody, I used to be up on all the latest with Airmiles, but have been out of the loop for the last few months.  Like many of you I was super annoyed when they stopped allowing the purchase of gift cards with CASH miles, so now i have quite a few sitting in my CASH account trying to figure out what to do with them (other than using them for gas or groceries).  My question: is there a limit on using them on an inshore purchase with an e-vou


----------



## rella's fan

rella's fan said:


> Hi everybody, I used to be up on all the latest with Airmiles, but have been out of the loop for the last few months.  Like many of you I was super annoyed when they stopped allowing the purchase of gift cards with CASH miles, so now i have quite a few sitting in my CASH account trying to figure out what to do with them (other than using them for gas or groceries).  My question: is there a limit on using them on an inshore purchase with an e-vou



sorry, my internet is acting up, but is there a limit on the number of e-vouchers you can use at once?  Can I use 6 Staples $50 e-vouchers for one $300 purchase at Staples?


----------



## Debbie

bgula said:


> Anyone having problems getting the contest to recognize that you've downloaded the app?  It keeps telling me that it can't confirm it.


 I don't use the app. I merely logged in on the computer, and it recognized that I'd done what needed to be done.


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Hi everybody, I used to be up on all the latest with Airmiles, but have been out of the loop for the last few months.  Like many of you I was super annoyed when they stopped allowing the purchase of gift cards with CASH miles, so now i have quite a few sitting in my CASH account trying to figure out what to do with them (other than using them for gas or groceries).  My question: is there a limit on using them on an inshore purchase with an e-vou





rella's fan said:


> sorry, my internet is acting up, but is there a limit on the number of e-vouchers you can use at once?  Can I use 6 Staples $50 e-vouchers for one $300 purchase at Staples?


*You can count me in as another who wasn't terribly happy about the gift card redemption, diligently completed the Shop the Block with the intention of getting $200.00 worth of GC <sigh>*

*I tried to dig up information about the # of vouchers you can use at once and had zero luck! I had to make *assumptions* but i don't see why you can't use multiple vouchers at once, they treat them like gift cards, so i *think* you would be ok. You could perhaps call a store to ask. I tried the on-line chat and that was the answer i got *


----------



## rella's fan

Thanks for the response, I can't find anything about a limit either - maybe I better use them before they think of that too, lol.  As ridiculous as it seems to be thinking of Christmas -my 15 year old really wants those Apple wireless ear buds and that would take a huge load off the Christmas budget


----------



## hdrolfe

I went through airmiles shops and ordered kiddo an outfit from Under Armor (apparently that is the thing to wear at age 7... only on sale and only one top, one bottom cause wow! that cost more than my usual children's place and old navy!), also ordered a book from amazon, realized books don't count, no airmiles on them  so then ordered some cruisetag things and pet treats. Hopefully everything counts!


----------



## star72232

rella's fan said:


> sorry, my internet is acting up, but is there a limit on the number of e-vouchers you can use at once?  Can I use 6 Staples $50 e-vouchers for one $300 purchase at Staples?



I've been able to use multiple vouchers at Cineplex before.  They are basically GC, so I can't see any reason you wouldn't be able to use more than one anywhere.

What I started doing was buying my gas at Shell.  Use my AM to pay for the gas and then pay OOP for a GC of the same value.  Not quite as handy as just using AM for $300 worth of Sobeys/FreshCo GC like I did before the change, but it still works.


----------



## marchingstar

well friends, I've been terribly disorganized lately--I've just realized that although I registered for the current AmEx Soar Into More promotion, I didn't keep a record of the stores we can use for the 4 purchases. Anyone have a screenshot or a list of the stores included?


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> well friends, I've been terribly disorganized lately--I've just realized that although I registered for the current AmEx Soar Into More promotion, I didn't keep a record of the stores we can use for the 4 purchases. Anyone have a screenshot or a list of the stores included?


*You know i keep all of this stuff handy !*
**
*Here's the link to the page with all the deets about this offer for you to refer to ... keep it with your other stuff in case you need to chase the miles down later (With AMEX btw NOT Airmiles)*
*Soar into More *


----------



## bababear_50

Who gets a cold in Aug,,,,,,,,,,
Back to Rexall last night to get some tylenol cold and made good use of the buy 2 vicks cough drops and get 5 airmiles,also picked up more kleenex.
The nice manager there fixed my bill from the previous day where I was short 30 airmiles 
,,my own fault as I forgot to separate my order into two separate shops.
I did my first online shop last night. I hate paying for shipping fees. I bought at the 
Body Shop and Staples,no shipping fees.
Now I just have to remember 75 days till I get 150 airmiles.
Off to nap....................
Happy airmiles hunting everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Who gets a cold in Aug,,,,,,,,,,
> Back to Rexall last night to get some tylenol cold and made good use of the buy 2 vicks cough drops and get 5 airmiles,also picked up more kleenex.
> The nice manager there fixed my bill from the previous day where I was short 30 airmiles
> ,,my own fault as I forgot to separate my order into two separate shops.
> I did my first online shop last night. I hate paying for shipping fees. I bought at the
> Body Shop and Staples,no shipping fees.
> Now I just have to remember 75 days till I get 150 airmiles.
> Off to nap....................
> Happy airmiles hunting everyone.
> Hugs Mel


Get well soon Mel!
I was thinking about bringing cold med with me onto the trip just in case. I have to make sure I do now!


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone else tried the Load and Go website today? I just did and it isn't working for me. I don't know if I need to clear my cookies to get it to work now or not.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone else tried the Load and Go website today? I just did and it isn't working for me. I don't know if I need to clear my cookies to get it to work now or not.



I still get the same thing as yesterday.  Not a secure website.


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone else tried the Load and Go website today? I just did and it isn't working for me. I don't know if I need to clear my cookies to get it to work now or not.


Mine isn't working today either


----------



## Debbie

Same here. At least we know it's a problem on their end.


----------



## ottawamom

On the phone with them right now. According to the first part of my conversation the app should be working. But I don't/can't use and app on my Blackberry. He's looking into a website option now. They were trying to tell me the only way to access Load and Go (now) is from the app.  To be continued.... 

According to the person I spoke with. The website to download offers with Rexall no longer exists. It's all on the app. To which I said what if you don't have a smartphone.  Reply was go to the store website and download them from there. (similar to Sobeys and Foodland) I am trying to see if I can figure out where on the Rexall website that can be done.


----------



## isabellea

Quick question for the Ottawa members. We're planning a quick visit tomorrow and I was wondering if there's a Sobey's and a Rexall that are close to each other? I already loaded my load and go offers for Sobey's that are pretty good and saved the current Rexall coupon that was shared.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys in Barrhaven (Greenbank Rd) and Rexall is just down the street (Greenbank). Not sure if there are any others in the east end that are close together.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys in Barrhaven (Greenbank Rd) and Rexall is just down the street (Greenbank). Not sure if there are any others in the east end that are close together.



Thank you!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Aladora said:


> The last time we went to Wonderland, both DH and I were a little put out by extra costs...and the food was pretty terrible even by amusement park standards!


Definitely was not impressed with the $20 daily parking that you couldn't leave then re-enter. We left about 5 to mall as it was thunder and lightning and pouring rain. Went back about 730 so I could ride Leviathan (chickened out when they all wanted to do it first ride), but we had to pay another 20 bucks. So we just dropped kids off to redo some rides while we went grocery shopping. But we did luck out because it was calling for thunderstorms all day we walked on everything!


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> I still get the same thing as yesterday.  Not a secure website.





kimstang said:


> Mine isn't working today either





Debbie said:


> Same here. At least we know it's a problem on their end.





ottawamom said:


> On the phone with them right now. According to the first part of my conversation the app should be working. But I don't/can't use and app on my Blackberry. He's looking into a website option now. They were trying to tell me the only way to access Load and Go (now) is from the app.  To be continued....
> 
> According to the person I spoke with. The website to download offers with Rexall no longer exists. It's all on the app. To which I said what if you don't have a smartphone.  Reply was go to the store website and download them from there. (similar to Sobeys and Foodland) I am trying to see if I can figure out where on the Rexall website that can be done.



*Yeah, mine's not working either and i can't even force it to ignore the "insecure" message on my Kindle (usually an option from that brain-dead device!) I asked hubby to check the APP and it still says that it will no longer work after August 24th and we'll need to use the Airmiles APP after that. Not happy about that because he won't put it on his phone and my new phone (YEAH, I've joined the 21st century finally!!) doesn't have much storage space.*

*SO -- to tell us to use the LoadNgo app is a pile of bull-poop AND i just checked the Rexall site and there is no spot on that to find those offers either. The only AM info hasn't even been updated to show the new daily cash mile redemption limit.  I feel your pain regarding Blackberry BTW, that used to be our only option and even if an app says it can be downloaded for that device they would rarely function *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Who gets a cold in Aug,,,,,,,,,,
> Back to Rexall last night to get some tylenol cold and made good use of the buy 2 vicks cough drops and get 5 airmiles,also picked up more kleenex.
> The nice manager there fixed my bill from the previous day where I was short 30 airmiles
> ,,my own fault as I forgot to separate my order into two separate shops.
> I did my first online shop last night. I hate paying for shipping fees. I bought at the
> Body Shop and Staples,no shipping fees.
> Now I just have to remember 75 days till I get 150 airmiles.
> Off to nap....................
> Happy airmiles hunting everyone.
> Hugs Mel


*I rarely pay shipping fees and I order a lot of stuff on-line. If I really need something and my order isn't big enough I will select in-store delivery if it's an option or as one of our kids if they need to add anything to my order. If neither of those work I will force myself to wait till i either have enough to make the threshold OR until i get an e-mail alerting me to free-shipping events. (i sign up for every newsletter i can since they often come with coupon codes)*


----------



## ottawamom

I wonder if enough of us call and let them know we have no way to use the app they will bring the website back of if Airmiles is just tossing theirs hands up and saying its Rexall who needs to do something. Cutting off a portion of their loyal AM hunters is not good. 

I got DH to download the app onto his phone but now I have to ask to use his phone to load the offers (do I need to use his phone at the store or is my card good enough to get the loaded offers?). I asked him to load the app onto his tablet, which is always at home, but it was like pulling teeth to get him to do that. The other thing is when you download the app it asks for your card #, when you go back in there is no way to change the card# to another user. I often use My Card and DH card (different #) when picking things up.

I'm not a happy AM hunter today.


----------



## bababear_50

OT
I feel a little piece of me just left today. I just transferred my brothers Harley Davidson to his best friend. I think because he worked for and loved that bike so much is why it was so difficult.
Made me think of my DVC and how he used to laugh at me about how much it means to me.
We all have things we work so hard for I guess. Atleast the bike will be well loved and taken care of.
Oh brother i miss yah so. Sorry guys I just needed to get this off my chest.
Back to airmiling 
Hugs everyone
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

LOAD AND GO WEBSITE BACK UP AND WORKING AS IT DID EARLIER LAST WEEK! The person I spoke with at AM was so full of S*****. It was probably just their security certificate or something like that.

I was just about to delete the link I had to get to it and thought I'll just check one more time and it worked!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if enough of us call and let them know we have no way to use the app they will bring the website back of if Airmiles is just tossing theirs hands up and saying its Rexall who needs to do something. Cutting off a portion of their loyal AM hunters is not good.
> 
> I got DH to download the app onto his phone but now I have to ask to use his phone to load the offers (do I need to use his phone at the store or is my card good enough to get the loaded offers?). I asked him to load the app onto his tablet, which is always at home, but it was like pulling teeth to get him to do that. The other thing is when you download the app it asks for your card #, when you go back in there is no way to change the card# to another user. I often use My Card and DH card (different #) when picking things up.
> 
> I'm not a happy AM hunter today.


*Doncha just love having someone else in charge of your tech needs?? NOT! Once the offers are loaded to your card, using whichever method works, they will be available to you to use with your card -- app, website, doesn't matter  The only thing you'll need his phone for is to actually SEE the offers if you forget what you want to pick up. *

***the whole "can you please put this app on your tablet for me PLEASE" activity drives me to drink  I have a list taped to the inside cover with the hope that he'll remember the next time he is using it for more than his sleeping pill -- AKA solitaire till i pull the device out from under his sleeping body  He hates loading anything to it because  EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. it refuses to accept his Apple ID and he needs to reset it *


----------



## mab2012

isabellea said:


> Quick question for the Ottawa members. We're planning a quick visit tomorrow and I was wondering if there's a Sobey's and a Rexall that are close to each other? I already loaded my load and go offers for Sobey's that are pretty good and saved the current Rexall coupon that was shared.



What part of the city do you expect to be in?  In the west end, Kanata North has a Sobeys and Rexall literally in the same parking lot.  840 March Road.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> OT
> I feel a little piece of me just left today. I just transferred my brothers Harley Davidson to his best friend. I think because he worked for and loved that bike so much is why it was so difficult.
> Made me think of my DVC and how he used to laugh at me about how much it means to me.
> We all have things we work so hard for I guess. Atleast the bike will be well loved and taken care of.
> Oh brother i miss yah so. Sorry guys I just needed to get this off my chest.
> Back to airmiling
> Hugs everyone
> Mel


*Just ignore where this image came from --- i just want you to know that I'm thinking about you *
**


----------



## isabellea

mab2012 said:


> What part of the city do you expect to be in?  In the west end, Kanata North has a Sobeys and Rexall literally in the same parking lot.  840 March Road.



Downtown then we will take the 417 back home (Montreal). Which one is the closest to the 417 since we will stop at Sobeys and Rexall just before leaving Ottawa?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> OT
> I feel a little piece of me just left today. I just transferred my brothers Harley Davidson to his best friend. I think because he worked for and loved that bike so much is why it was so difficult.
> Made me think of my DVC and how he used to laugh at me about how much it means to me.
> We all have things we work so hard for I guess. Atleast the bike will be well loved and taken care of.
> Oh brother i miss yah so. Sorry guys I just needed to get this off my chest.
> Back to airmiling
> Hugs everyone
> Mel


I completely understand.  I lost my brother 8 years ago and still miss him tons.  I think of him nearly everyday.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just ignore where this image came from --- i just want you to know that I'm thinking about you *
> *View attachment 259841*


Thank-you
it means alot to me.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I completely understand.  I lost my brother 8 years ago and still miss him tons.  I think of him nearly everyday.


Thank-you
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

isabellea said:


> Downtown then we will take the 417 back home (Montreal). Which one is the closest to the 417 since we will stop at Sobeys and Rexall just before leaving Ottawa?



Unfortunately neither Barrhaven or Kanata are great options if you're not otherwise planning to be west of downtown.  The Kanata stores are a bit closer to the Queensway than the Barrhaven stores, but also probably further out of your way, on the whole.  Barrhaven stores are closer to the 416, but a bit of a hike off the Queensway.

Orleans would probably be a better choice for you.  I don't know the area that well, but it looks like there are Sobeys at Trim / Innes, or 10th Line near Innes.  No Rexall right next door, but Google is showing several in Orleans, arguably on the way to either of the Sobeys stores (depending on what route you take).  Maybe someone more familiar with the east end can make a more specific recommendation?

There's also a Sobeys Urban Fresh downtown on Metcalfe, but they probably wouldn't have everything you're looking for.


----------



## isabellea

mab2012 said:


> Unfortunately neither Barrhaven or Kanata are great options if you're not otherwise planning to be west of downtown.  The Kanata stores are a bit closer to the Queensway than the Barrhaven stores, but also probably further out of your way, on the whole.  Barrhaven stores are closer to the 416, but a bit of a hike off the Queensway.
> 
> Orleans would probably be a better choice for you.  I don't know the area that well, but it looks like there are Sobeys at Trim / Innes, or 10th Line near Innes.  No Rexall right next door, but Google is showing several in Orleans, arguably on the way to either of the Sobeys stores (depending on what route you take).  Maybe someone more familiar with the east end can make a more specific recommendation?
> 
> There's also a Sobeys Urban Fresh downtown on Metcalfe, but they probably wouldn't have everything you're looking for.



The last time we went in May we stopped in Orleans, it looked like a brand new store and development. I will check on Google Maps for Rexall close by. Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

My load and go is back up as well however the only offer I have is get 50 on a $30 spend.  Usually I have a lot more offers, wonder if this is a fluke or if I really only do have the one offer this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For my fellow on-line AMEX Soar Into More collectors I just found what i think is the PERFECT work around!*

*No minimum purchase ---earn 100 AM per transaction. 4 sales total allowed.*
*Indigo -- currently free shipping No minimum purchase*
*SO 4 purchases at Indigo of any amount (currently looking for stocking stuffers!) and I'll clear 400 AM. If i decided to sling-shot thru the Airmilesshop site i would need to spend at least $20.00 to get 1 AM (currently 3 with a multiplier)If i then wanted to make it 2 transactions to get the 150 AM bonus i would need to spend at least $40.00. My planned spend is currently $20.00 (total, 4 sales of $5.00-ish) and that will give me 400 AM. Thru the portal that would give me a whole 3 AM, no brainer to me!*

*Anyone** want to see if you think this will work?*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *For my fellow on-line AMEX Soar Into More collectors I just found what i think is the PERFECT work around!*
> 
> *No minimum purchase ---earn 100 AM per transaction. 4 sales total allowed.*
> *Indigo -- currently free shipping No minimum purchase*
> *SO 4 purchases at Indigo of any amount (currently looking for stocking stuffers!) and I'll clear 400 AM. If i decided to sling-shot thru the Airmilesshop site i would need to spend at least $20.00 to get 1 AM (currently 3 with a multiplier)If i then wanted to make it 2 transactions to get the 150 AM bonus i would need to spend at least $40.00. My planned spend is currently $20.00 (total, 4 sales of $5.00-ish) and that will give me 400 AM. Thru the portal that would give me a whole 3 AM, no brainer to me!*
> 
> *Anyone** want to see if you think this will work?*


And I made a $25 purchase Friday to get free shipping......grrrrrr.  Oh well, I'll have to buy a few more books for my grandson I guess.  

Just did my Rexall shop and am pleased that I spent $35.34 and received 107 AM!!  Happy me!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I feel a little piece of me just left today.



It is hard...sending many virtual hugs to you.


----------



## mkmommy

Rexall annoys me, I had a load and go offer. Spend $10 on an item and get 20 AM's, on the shelf it was listed 13.99 regular price with a sale price of $11.99 it scanned for 9.99 so no AM's this happens every time.


----------



## kimstang

Donald - my hero said:


> *For my fellow on-line AMEX Soar Into More collectors I just found what i think is the PERFECT work around!*
> 
> *No minimum purchase ---earn 100 AM per transaction. 4 sales total allowed.*
> *Indigo -- currently free shipping No minimum purchase*
> *SO 4 purchases at Indigo of any amount (currently looking for stocking stuffers!) and I'll clear 400 AM. If i decided to sling-shot thru the Airmilesshop site i would need to spend at least $20.00 to get 1 AM (currently 3 with a multiplier)If i then wanted to make it 2 transactions to get the 150 AM bonus i would need to spend at least $40.00. My planned spend is currently $20.00 (total, 4 sales of $5.00-ish) and that will give me 400 AM. Thru the portal that would give me a whole 3 AM, no brainer to me!*
> 
> *Anyone** want to see if you think this will work?*


Ok I am very interested in this. Forgive me for being confused...Do I go to the Indigo website and buy stuff (4 transactions I know) using my Amex or do I go onto Airmiles and click on Indigo? I'm so confused with this whole deal.


----------



## damo

So my load and go now says there are no load and go offers.


----------



## kimstang

kimstang said:


> Ok I am very interested in this. Forgive me for being confused...Do I go to the Indigo website and buy stuff (4 transactions I know) using my Amex or do I go onto Airmiles and click on Indigo? I'm so confused with this whole deal.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> My load and go is back up as well however the only offer I have is get 50 on a $30 spend.  Usually I have a lot more offers, wonder if this is a fluke or if I really only do have the one offer this week.


It's the only one for me, as well. I still have some offers valid from before.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimstang said:


> Ok I am very interested in this. Forgive me for being confused...Do I go to the Indigo website and buy stuff (4 transactions I know) using my Amex or do I go onto Airmiles and click on Indigo? I'm so confused with this whole deal.


*Usually I will sign in thru the Airmiles site but because i want to make sure i will get the bonus miles from AMEX I'm planning to just go directly to the Indigo site. Since the terms state that it can take 2 billing cycles to appear and 90 days for the miles to post AND we would have to chase it down thru AMEX I'm not wanting to get any extra levels of confusion! My preferred card is the AMEX so that's not a problem, I will just make sure i do my 4 for this promo directly via the store's website.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> My load and go is back up as well however the only offer I have is get 50 on a $30 spend.  Usually I have a lot more offers, wonder if this is a fluke or if I really only do have the one offer this week.





damo said:


> So my load and go now says there are no load and go offers.





Debbie said:


> It's the only one for me, as well. I still have some offers valid from before.


*I'm able to see all of my offers (but i won't be using any other than the threshold spend, they're all lousy!) Heading to Rexall tomorrow to use the spend $30.00 so i can snag 100 AM *


----------



## kimstang

Donald - my hero said:


> *Usually I will sign in thru the Airmiles site but because i want to make sure i will get the bonus miles from AMEX I'm planning to just go directly to the Indigo site. Since the terms state that it can take 2 billing cycles to appear and 90 days for the miles to post AND we would have to chase it down thru AMEX I'm not wanting to get any extra levels of confusion! My preferred card is the AMEX so that's not a problem, I will just make sure i do my 4 for this promo directly via the store's website.*


Ok well I am going to do the same. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## DizzyDis

isabellea said:


> The last time we went in May we stopped in Orleans, it looked like a brand new store and development. I will check on Google Maps for Rexall close by. Thanks!


For close Rexalls to the highway, your best bets would be at Gloucester Centre (Blair exit), but no Sobeys right there, or if you wanted to go to the Sobeys on Tenth Line, there is another Rexall at Place d'Orleans. Neither is particularly convenient to the 417, so you may decide it is too far out of your way to be worth it. FWIW, I prefer the Rexall at Blair to the one at Place


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm able to see all of my offers (but i won't be using any other than the threshold spend, they're all lousy!) Heading to Rexall tomorrow to use the spend $30.00 so i can snag 100 AM *



Mine are all back now.  Had to sign in again.  I'm going to head to Rexall tomorrow and get that 100 am too.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer is up
Magnum ice cream,breyers ice cream and Hellmann's mayo
buy 4 get 50 airmiles

Kraft singles $3.99 each and cheese whiz,parmesan cheese $5.99 each
buy 2 get 25 airmiles

pure leaf tea or Starbucks cold brew
individual sizes
buy 2 for 5.00 get 5 airmiles

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-10-to-16/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Do you remember how much the Parmesan cheese is? Kiddo loves his "sprinkle cheese" on all things pasta... I always seem to run out lol.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Do you remember how much the Parmesan cheese is? Kiddo loves his "sprinkle cheese" on all things pasta... I always seem to run out lol.


Hi Hon
It looks like $5.99 each--it says 250 grams selected varieties, I have a son who loves the "sprinkle cheese too,,but another one who calls it the "stinky cheese"..
Hugs Mel


----------



## Canadadisneydad

Hi everyone,

Question about Sobeys Air Miles offers. Should all air miles earned show up on your bill or are some credited later?

I loaded all the sobeys offers onto my air miles cars including one for 25 bonus air miles when you spend $90. My bill shows air miles earned from in store promotions as well as individual items from loaded bonus offers but the extra 25 for spending $90 does not show up.  Just wondering if these get posted later or if I need to go back to the store. 

Thanks in advance,
Brandon


----------



## ottawamom

No need to go back if they were "My offers" that didn't show up. Just call the 1-800 number on the Sobeys website and they should take care of it for you over the phone.

My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337


----------



## Canadadisneydad

ottawamom said:


> No need to go back if they were "My offers" that didn't show up. Just call the 1-800 number on the Sobeys website and they should take care of it for you over the phone.
> 
> My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337


Thanks I will do that later!


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys is bust this week, unless you need gc for netflix, footlocker and couple of others. 35am for $25gc, not a bad redemption if you need those cards.
On another note. I dont shop via web, but for those who do, if you can use gc to pay online, then buy them at Shell get the am there and then when you slingshot thru the am portal.


----------



## Silvermist999

Gap Inc. gift cards are 20% off at Real Cdn Superstore until Aug16.  I placed an order today using a gift card.  Almost everything is 40% off online today plus it will qualify for the 150AM promo.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Staples has a one day 10x am wus $80 sale on August 11 (page 11 of their flyer). In-store only.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

WOW....AM restocked their Disneyland adult tickets and boy did the AM redemption ever go up....a 5 day adult (CDN Resident discount) was 2,750 AM now it is 3,995....they still had child 5 day tickets at the CDN Resident offer of 2,600 AM....so I decided to order a child ticket and will go to the ticket window at DL and advise that I ordered a child by mistake and upgrade to an adult....I doubt it will cost me $147 (1395/95 *10) to upgrade.  I checked the current prices and a 5 day adult ticket is $350 and a child is $335.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> WOW....AM restocked their Disneyland adult tickets and boy did the AM redemption ever go up....a 5 day adult (CDN Resident discount) was 2,750 AM now it is 3,995....they still had child 5 day tickets at the CDN Resident offer of 2,600 AM....so I decided to order a child ticket and will go to the ticket window at DL and advise that I ordered a child by mistake and upgrade to an adult....I doubt it will cost me $147 (1395/95 *10) to upgrade.  I checked the current prices and a 5 day adult ticket is $350 and a child is $335.



Wow that is a huge hike in miles. 
Best wishes to you
Hugs Mel


----------



## kimstang

Silvermist999 said:


> Gap Inc. gift cards are 20% off at Real Cdn Superstore until Aug16.  I placed an order today using a gift card.  Almost everything is 40% off online today plus it will qualify for the 150AM promo.


They are on sale at Loblaws too. There was no sign, but it scanned right.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> WOW....AM restocked their Disneyland adult tickets and boy did the AM redemption ever go up....a 5 day adult (CDN Resident discount) was 2,750 AM now it is 3,995....they still had child 5 day tickets at the CDN Resident offer of 2,600 AM....so I decided to order a child ticket and will go to the ticket window at DL and advise that I ordered a child by mistake and upgrade to an adult....I doubt it will cost me $147 (1395/95 *10) to upgrade.  I checked the current prices and a 5 day adult ticket is $350 and a child is $335.


Be prepared to pay the full difference. I had a similar experience once.  I ordered a child ticket because it was lower miles and when I went to upgrade and pay the difference they charged me over $100. A manager even tried to do something because the CM felt that it wasn't fair. No luck I had to pay the discount that airmiles received plus the child to adult difference.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Be prepared to pay the full difference. I had a similar experience once.  I ordered a child ticket because it was lower miles and when I went to upgrade and pay the difference they charged me over $100. A manager even tried to do something because the CM felt that it wasn't fair. No luck I had to pay the discount that airmiles received plus the child to adult difference.



I realize that I will have to pay the difference but it was a HUGE hike in AM and I had enough AM for the child ticket.  The "cost" of the adult AM DL ticket went from $289 (with the CDN Resident offer) to $421....that is a HUGE jump considering the actual cost of the 5 day adult DL ticket with the CDN discount was $262.50 and the regular price is $350...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I realize that I will have to pay the difference but it was a HUGE hike in AM and I had enough AM for the child ticket.  The "cost" of the adult AM DL ticket went from $289 (with the CDN Resident offer) to $421....that is a HUGE jump considering the actual cost of the 5 day adult DL ticket with the CDN discount was $262.50 and the regular price is $350...


Sorry, what I was meaning was that when it happened to me I thought that I would only have to pay the $25-ish difference between the child and adult ticket. That wasn't the case and it caught me totally by surprise.


----------



## osully

I'm so happy that after starting in May this year I have earned enough for one 7 Day WDW Adult ticket! My husband is impressed 

Just need to save for one more, then flights. Which should be no issue as we aren't planning to go again til 2019 fall. Hopefully when Toy Story Land and Galaxy's Edge are open!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyers are up -- I don't have time to do much studying of it but it looks like there's another Head-to-Toe event on Sunday which was great for stocking stuffers last year (think it includes suncreen as well for those of you who have upcoming trips) For anyone in Vancouver there is a grand re-opening sale at one of your stores which looks pretty decent as well.*

* Ontario Flyer*
*West Flyer
Grand Re-opening Flyer For West Pender St Store in Vancouver *


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's has a 'spend $75 to get 95AM' event. I double-checked the fine print and it didn't say 'one card/coupon', so I enlisted the help of the cashier and we stopped every $75 before taxes. I spent a total of $263.12 and earned (along with the bonus miles in the flyer) 363AM! YAY!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-august-11-to-172/all

I think I will be making a quick stop here
buy 1 crest toothpaste at $3.99 =10 airmiles
Betty Crocker cake mixes and frosting buy 2 at $1.99 each  get =5 airmiles
Indigo Gift Card buy a $25.00 card get 35 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-11-to-17/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland is up
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-august-11-to-172/all
> 
> I think I will be making a quick stop here
> buy 1 crest toothpaste at $3.99 =10 airmiles
> Betty Crocker cake mixes and frosting buy 2 at $1.99 each  get =5 airmiles
> Indigo Gift Card buy a $25.00 card get 35 airmiles



If I were to purchase an Indigo gift card, could I then make a purchase at Indigo through the airmileshops and earn AM through that purchase?  It shouldn't matter what method was used, correct?


----------



## Bernie23

Last day for soup!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> If I were to purchase an Indigo gift card, could I then make a purchase at Indigo through the airmileshops and earn AM through that purchase?  It shouldn't matter what method was used, correct?



Confirm with the individual website. Some websites won't allow gift cards to be used for online purchases. I know I hoped to use some Mark's GC on a website purchase and they weren't accepted (something about those who use GC unlawfully ruining it for the rest of us).


----------



## mab2012

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> WOW....AM restocked their Disneyland adult tickets and boy did the AM redemption ever go up....a 5 day adult (CDN Resident discount) was 2,750 AM now it is 3,995....they still had child 5 day tickets at the CDN Resident offer of 2,600 AM....so I decided to order a child ticket and will go to the ticket window at DL and advise that I ordered a child by mistake and upgrade to an adult....I doubt it will cost me $147 (1395/95 *10) to upgrade.  I checked the current prices and a 5 day adult ticket is $350 and a child is $335.



Ugh.  USD 8.7 cents/mile.  Even converted to CAD (~ 11 cents/mile), it's not great.  Marginally better than conversion to cash, I guess.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Sobeys is bust this week, unless you need gc for netflix, footlocker and couple of others. 35am for $25gc, not a bad redemption if you need those cards.



Thanks!  I normally pay Netflix through our CC monthly but this is a much better deal.  I'll purchase 10 Netflix gc tomorrow which will cover us through December 2018 and give me 350 Air Miles whereas I normally don't get any for paying Netflix.

I phoned Sobey's 800 customer service # and spoke with a lady who (after putting me on hold and checking) said yes, I would receive the 35 Air Miles for each gift card purchased.

BTW, Netflix is raising their prices in a few months for Canadians.  An extra $1 for those who have the 2 device plan, and an extra $2 for those who have the 4 device plan.


----------



## Canadadisneydad

Canadadisneydad said:


> Thanks I will do that later!


Just called them up and they put the miles on right away! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> If I were to purchase an Indigo gift card, could I then make a purchase at Indigo through the airmileshops and earn AM through that purchase?  It shouldn't matter what method was used, correct?



You can definitely use those Indigo gift cards online!  I do it all the time.

I'm definitely grabbing a bunch of the Indigo gift cards, Sobeys has the same deal -  for teacher gifts, stocking stuffers etc.


----------



## isabellea

I have to say that I am very happy with my AM hunt in Ottawa yesterday. Even DH was impressed and helped find good deals in Rexall (we went to the store downtown on Sparks) and Sobeys (went to the one on 10th Line in Orleans). 

Rexall purchase #1 (cosmetics): 52 AM for 40.59$ (mostly the 50AM for 30$ coupon shared on this thread)
Rexall purchase #2 (mostly vitamins): 120 AM for 82.52$ from the 50 AM from coupon, 16AM from Load and Go I found on my AM app once I changed my region to Ontario instead of Quebec and 50 AM for vitamins we needed.  I realized afterwards that I should have done 2 purchases to get the 50AM twice. Beginner mistake, lesson is learned for next trip to Ottawa in the fall. 

Sobeys: 160 AM for 161.05$ from multiple load and Go offers from the website on produce and a 35AM for 160$ plus multiple in-store bonuses on stuff we consume every week and made sense to buy. The only stuff I bought that I usually don't buy were the St-Hubert soups but for 5/60AM it was too good to pass. I will donate them to our local food bank. I was also very happy to find the buy 3 packs for Cashmere toilet paper and get 30 bonus AM (4.44$ for a pack of 12). Since it's our brand, we stocked up!

At the end, we did two free activities in Ottawa and got a good earning of AM by buying stuff we use all the time. 

Total: 332 AM


----------



## Aladora

A bunch of cash miles came through this morning, giving me 570 cash miles which is exactly enough for $60 of Starbucks cards. We are now good to go for coffee and breakfasts for our Disneyland trip in a few weeks! (And it means that I used every single cash mile so now I am back to collecting Dream miles)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New receipt survey coupon for Rexall is up for those of you who are lucky enough to be able to stack -- have at it! I've posted a link in the first post if you are wanting it later *

*$5.00 off if you spend more than $25.00 VALID till September 12th*

**** if you are still seeing July 8th for end date, clear your history and reload!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Alrighty**, time for my Rexall analysis  All of this assumes you can shop on Sunday during the Head-to-Toe event*

*Spend $50.00 on any of the following and get 100 AM:Skin care, Sun Care, Hand or body lotion, shampoo, conditioner, styling products, oral care, soap & shave products*
*Spend $50.00 on Aveeno, Neutrogena Or Clear & Clear Skin care ---25 % and another bonus 50AM*
*Gillette razors (men & women's which come on, same thing right?) on sale, buy 2 get 8AM*
*A BUNCH of Rexall branded items which fall into these categories are both on sale and have individual bonus miles*
*So the potential to do several Head-To-Toe shops is there if you need to stock up for Christmas, trips south (sunscreen) Check the coupons for P & G products on the Rexall home page so you can save some $$ as well. Happy hunting everyone, game on!

***Edited to add: i forgot there is also a Spend $30.00 get a $10 Gift Card this weekend you will be able to snag as well!*


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone tried the Indigo GC purchase at Foodland yet? I just purchased 4 (Xmas gifts) and the AM didn't show up on the receipt. Not too concerned they said they may take 6 weeks just wondering if others had theirs treated the same way. If they don't show up I know the store will add them later.

Initially at the store I went to the $25 GC didn't scan at all. They put the card into the system but maybe didn't know to load the AM attached to it as well?


----------



## bababear_50

Did my shopping for airmiles at Sobeys this morning.
Disappointed they had no $25.00 Indigo gift cards.
I'll try another Sobeys.

The Prime Chicken Bites were not listed as $9.99 (they were listed $16.99) a box BUT I argued that the flyer said they were included in the deal ( buy 2 boxes get 10 airmiles).
I got them for $9.99 and the miles.

I do wish when Airmiles advertises their products that they atleast have the stuff in stock.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  My AM posted from the grocery shopping and I am now at 1480!  
I agreed to participate in No-Buy August, so the household non-food shopping has to wait a little while, but there always will be some kind of sale.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Did my shopping for airmiles at Sobeys this morning.
> *Disappointed they had no $25.00 Indigo gift cards.*
> I'll try another Sobeys.
> 
> The Prime Chicken Bites were not listed as $9.99 (they were listed $16.99) a box BUT I argued that the flyer said they were included in the deal ( buy 2 boxes get 10 airmiles).
> I got them for $9.99 and the miles.
> 
> I do wish when Airmiles advertises their products that they atleast have the stuff in stock.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Did they have the Indigo $25-$500 gift card (cashier needs to load the amt you want to buy).  My Sobeys didn't have the $25 gift cards either but I had them try on the $25-$500 gift card and it worked!  I'm just wondering who actually would get a $500 indigo giftccard, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Did you AM show on your receipt right away?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's like Christmas in my house today! The doorbell keeps ringing and I've now received all 4 of my on-line orders to fulfill the AMEX Soar into More promo and one of the Airmilesshop offers. I chose to do the AMEX ones directly thru the websites to eliminate the extra level of hassle. I already have the one measly mile from Staples since they credit those directly regardless of how you order.*

**


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Did you AM show on your receipt right away?



Yes.  This was at Sobeys though.


----------



## kerreyn

No Rexall or Sobey's/Safeway for me this week - taking off for a road trip down the Pacific Coast to Monterey.  

I booked three of our hotels on the AM Travel Hub (three separate am card numbers), so I'm curious to see how long after our stay it will take for the air miles to post.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Did they have the Indigo $25-$500 gift card (cashier needs to load the amt you want to buy).  My Sobeys didn't have the $25 gift cards either but I had them try on the $25-$500 gift card and it worked!  I'm just wondering who actually would get a $500 indigo giftccard, lol.



Hi Hon
Yes they did have the $25-$500 gift cards but the cashier told me she couldn't do those for the deal. Now understand she is my least favorite cashier,,,moody and a very unhappy type of girl. I was not about to question her authority before my morning cup of coffee. 
Yikes $500.00 Indigo would be a bit much for me toooo!lol
I will try again later this weekend.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> No Rexall or Sobey's/Safeway for me this week - taking off for a road trip down the Pacific Coast to Monterey.
> 
> I booked three of our hotels on the AM Travel Hub (three separate am card numbers), so I'm curious to see how long after our stay it will take for the air miles to post.



Have a wonderful trip!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

kerreyn said:


> No Rexall or Sobey's/Safeway for me this week - taking off for a road trip down the Pacific Coast to Monterey.
> 
> I booked three of our hotels on the AM Travel Hub (three separate am card numbers), so I'm curious to see how long after our stay it will take for the air miles to post.


I usually see the AIr Miles 3 or 4 days after check out.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Silvermist999 said:


> Did they have the Indigo $25-$500 gift card (cashier needs to load the amt you want to buy).  My Sobeys didn't have the $25 gift cards either but I had them try on the $25-$500 gift card and it worked!  I'm just wondering who actually would get a $500 indigo giftccard, lol.


If you have someone in your household who likes American Girl doll products, $500 could get spent *really *fast....   LOL


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> No Rexall or Sobey's/Safeway for me this week - taking off for a road trip down the Pacific Coast to Monterey.
> 
> I booked three of our hotels on the AM Travel Hub (three separate am card numbers), so I'm curious to see how long after our stay it will take for the air miles to post.


We just got back from our east coast trip and the miles were in our account by the time we were back. So just days. Enjoy


----------



## cdnmickeylover

bgula said:


> Just an FYI for everyone, especially Onyx.  I got my Disney ticket from the Personal Shopper service.  They had quoted me 4325 AM, which was a little high by my calculations as it came in just under 10 cents per AM, but for value it's better than the Cdn ticket, which is less than 9 cents per AM.  I think they purchased this straight from Disney as it is a barcode via email that I have to take with me.  They also included the cost of the ticket, which is exactly what it would cost if I ordered the ticket via the Disney website, so I don't have to worry about bridging the ticket.  So, I know AM usually gets their regular Disney tickets at a discount, so if and when they do offer the regular tickets again, I think (hope) it is in the range I had quoted earlier of around 4000 AM as that would put a ticket worth just over 10 cents per AM.
> Just wanted to let anyone else who's Onyx and wants a ticket for value instead of just for visiting the parks know that you can get hold of a regular ticket via the Personal Shopper service.



Can I ask what kind of ticket this was? Was it a 7 day base ticket or a park hopper. Might have to consider going this route since we want to upgrade the passes to an AP renewal.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone tried the Indigo GC purchase at Foodland yet? I just purchased 4 (Xmas gifts) and the AM didn't show up on the receipt. Not too concerned they said they may take 6 weeks just wondering if others had theirs treated the same way. If they don't show up I know the store will add them later.
> 
> Initially at the store I went to the $25 GC didn't scan at all. They put the card into the system but maybe didn't know to load the AM attached to it as well?



I meant to go to Foodland today to get Indigo and Netflix GCs but got tied up and forgot.  Tomorrow morning!  I'll let you know what my experience is.


----------



## kitntrip

Has anyone found out about the soar into more 400 bonus airmiles, if we can shop through Amazon.ca through the airmiles site, or does it have to be directly through Amazon.ca?


----------



## bgula

cdnmickeylover said:


> Can I ask what kind of ticket this was? Was it a 7 day base ticket or a park hopper. Might have to consider going this route since we want to upgrade the passes to an AP renewal.



Base ticket

On a side note, I accidentally deleted my trip countdown and made up one with DisTickers, but it's too big to accommodate my other countdown.  I can't for the life of me remember what the address was for my trip countdown.  It wasn't DisTickers, Tickerfactory or MagicalKingdoms.  I was able to get Disney resort backgrounds with Disney characters as the countdown, but it was smaller along the lines of Tickerfactory.  Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Has anyone found out about the soar into more 400 bonus airmiles, if we can shop through Amazon.ca through the airmiles site, or does it have to be directly through Amazon.ca?


*I decided to do it directly thru the Amazon site for a couple of reasons.*

*I've had trouble with bonus miles connected to on-line shopping actually showing up (not the standard ones but multipliers or any of the coupon/extra like this)*
*I have a trial Prime membership which includes free shipping no minimum (so long as there are no "add-on" items in your cart!)*
*There is no minimum purchase to qualify for the AMEX offer.*
*There is a set 100 bonus AM for each transaction up to 4.*
*Thru the airmilesshop portal i can only earn 1 mile per $20 (or currently a massive TWO)*
*SO, i did 2 transaction thru Amazon directly, spent a total of $49.26 and earned 200 AM. Had i done it thru the AM portal i had the potential of getting an extra 4 miles and that's not enough to worry about, I'll buy some snacks at Rexall and earn those!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Base ticket
> 
> On a side note, I accidentally deleted my trip countdown and made up one with DisTickers, but it's too big to accommodate my other countdown.  I can't for the life of me remember what the address was for my trip countdown.  It wasn't DisTickers, Tickerfactory or MagicalKingdoms.  I was able to get Disney resort backgrounds with Disney characters as the countdown, but it was smaller along the lines of Tickerfactory.  Any help on this would be appreciated.


*If you can find the same ticker in someone else's signature you can click on it and you'll end up on the webpage.Hope that helps *


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *I decided to do it directly thru the Amazon site for a couple of reasons*
> 
> *SO, i did 2 transaction thru Amazon directly, spent a total of $49.26 and earned 200 AM. Had i done it thru the AM portal i had the potential of getting an extra 4 miles and that's not enough to worry about, I'll buy some snacks at Rexall and earn those!*



You're right, better safe than sorry! Thank you


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you can find the same ticker in someone else's signature you can click on it and you'll end up on the webpage.Hope that helps *



I thought of that, but I searched thru a bunch of threads and couldn't find what I was looking for.  That's why I asked in case someone else could remember the link.  Maybe I'll get lucky...

Edit:  I found it!  It was Mickeypath!


----------



## Spotthecat

At Sobeys yesterday, FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER they had the St-Hubert soup, ha! Still peeved, lol.

But I did buy lots of Indigo giftcards - they're like liquid gold in my family. They didn't have the 25$ ones, but I instead got a bunch of 50$ Indigo cards, and each gave me 70 airmiles on my receipt. I also bought 4 x 25$ Bass Pro cards, but it just says "Gift card", and the bonus miles for those was only 25 each, not 35. Of course, I only noticed this in the car, and I had ice cream in the heat...so didn't go back inside. Is this something they can fix later???

If you buy the 50$ Indigo cards, and would like 25$ ones instead - you could always head into a Chapters and ask for it to be split on two new cards to give as gifts...


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> At Sobeys yesterday, FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER they had the St-Hubert soup, ha! Still peeved, lol.
> 
> But I did buy lots of Indigo giftcards - they're like liquid gold in my family. They didn't have the 25$ ones, but I instead got a bunch of 50$ Indigo cards, and each gave me 70 airmiles on my receipt. I also bought 4 x 25$ Bass Pro cards, but it just says "Gift card", and the bonus miles for those was only 25 each, not 35. Of course, I only noticed this in the car, and I had ice cream in the heat...so didn't go back inside. Is this something they can fix later???
> 
> If you buy the 50$ Indigo cards, and would like 25$ ones instead - *you could always head into a Chapters and ask for it to be split on two new cards to give as gifts...*



Another tip is that if anyone is planning to give them as bday or Xmas gifts, you can go in store and purchase a bday gift card (or Xmas, etc.) using the generic Indigo gift card.  Last year I bought a bunch of Indigo gift cards at 20% off at the supermarket and then went into Indigo and split them all up into $5 gift cards to go into my son's bday party loot bags.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmiles rewards Canadian 5-Day Adult base tickets aren't currently listed, 7-Day WDW Adult base tickets 3250 am are still available.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmiles rewards Canadian 5-Day Adult base tickets aren't currently listed, 7-Day WDW Adult base tickets 3250 am are still available.



I saw them on there last week and they were still 2950 miles


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I saw them on there last week and they were still 2950 miles



I bought a 5-day at 2950 miles on Friday, I'm pretty close to earning one more so checked again this morning.  Hopefully just doing an inventory check after the weekend and we'll see it again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon -- really wish i had got my butt out the door last week when both of my thresholds were $30.00 ... this week $50 & $80 *
*Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid until August 17th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Looks like there's another contest thru the Airmiles site!*
**
*Airmiles Prize Pool*
*And here's where it will get confusing .... follow this link to the Official Rules*
*Prize Pool Rules*
*Summary of these rules is as follows*

*Each offer/coupon you use gives you 1 entry*
*Download the Reebee APP, Reebee.com and receive 1 entry for each "floatie" you click on ???*
*Once you receive Push Notifications (??? someone please help the old lady who has NO idea what this means!!??!!) you get however many entries you scratch *
*Like I said, confusing and will require some serious studying. I don't *think* there is a coupon booklet this time BUT some of the offers are only good in store and require coupons printed....*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Looks like there's another contest thru the Airmiles site!*
> *View attachment 261768*
> *Airmiles Prize Pool*
> *And here's where it will get confusing .... follow this link to the Official Rules*
> *Prize Pool Rules*
> *Summary of these rules is as follows*
> 
> *Each offer/coupon you use gives you 1 entry*
> *Download the Reebee APP, Reebee.com and receive 1 entry for each "floatie" you click on ???*
> *Once you receive Push Notifications (??? someone please help the old lady who has NO idea what this means!!??!!) you get however many entries you scratch *
> *Like I said, confusing and will require some serious studying. I don't *think* there is a coupon booklet this time BUT some of the offers are only good in store and require coupons printed....*



Bleh, sounds like you need to be a smart phone user for this one to maximize.  I have a smart phone but I just use it in the stupid way.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Bleh, sounds like you need to be a smart phone user for this one.  I have a smart phone but I just use it in the stupid way.


*I just activated my snazzy smart phone that i had to get when we were in Florida and I've discovered that I'M the dumb one*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Follow-up to this new promo: I downloaded the Reebee app and when i finally found a section i could input my AM # they want me to change my password and create what looks like a new account -- NOPE not happening thanks very much so i deleted the app until i can figure this out. Decided to give AM a few days till their customer service reps learn about this promo and headed to the Reebee chat session. Here's how that went down:*

*Jacqueline: Do you have any idea if there is a way to attach my Airmiles # to the Reebee App? There is a new promo thru AM that wants me to download your app*
*Jesse W.: Hi Jacqueline, thank you for the question. You can use the reebee app to discover air miles deals that are available at different retailers. You do not need to link your air miles number, but you can search for "Air Miles" in the reebee app and see all of the deals available to you*
*Jacqueline :yes, i can see that but unsure how to let Airmiles know I'm actually doing that!they currently have a promotion running that requires me to load this app*
*Jesse W. :Let me check on that for you. Do you happen to have a link to the promotion so that I can make sure I am looking at the one you are referencing*
*Jacqueline:sure <https://www.airmilesprizepool.ca/en/rules?reg=ON>it's under rule #5 section*
*Jesse W.:Great. Yes, this part of the contest is launching this Wednesday. At that time, you can look through the reebee flyer to find the air miles token that will grant a ballot.*
*Jacqueline:GREAT! thanks for your help*
*Jesse W.:Have a great day!*
*So i guess we have to wait till Wednesday for this part to function properly!*


----------



## Silvermist999

Received a new Amex Soar into More promo by email today - spend $400 using your Amex card in September and get 800 AM! Need to register by Aug21. Check your emails if you're a cardholder!


----------



## bgula

Silvermist999 said:


> Received a new Amex Soar into More promo by email today - spend $400 using your Amex card in September and get 800 AM! Need to register by Aug21. Check your emails if you're a cardholder!



Just got it too - yeah!  Easy-peezy!  Keep those AM bonuses coming!


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Bleh, sounds like you need to be a smart phone user for this one to maximize.  I have a smart phone but I just use it in the stupid way.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I just activated my snazzy smart phone that i had to get when we were in Florida and I've discovered that I'M the dumb one*
> *View attachment 261772*



Add me to the "I have a smartphone but don't use it" category.  I text my 3 DS's and make the occasional phone call. I just can't be bothered to figure it all out. (When in Florida I do use my browser to search a few websites) I know one day I will have to give in and join the "App" generation but that isn't going to happen until I have no other choice (or need a new phone (android or iphone)).


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Just got it too - yeah!  Easy-peezy!  Keep those AM bonuses coming!


DH just asked me how it would be possible to spend $400 in one month.......pffttt, obviously he doesn't do the shopping in our house.  You said it best, Easy-peezy!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Received a new Amex Soar into More promo by email today - spend $400 using your Amex card in September and get 800 AM! Need to register by Aug21. Check your emails if you're a cardholder!





bgula said:


> Just got it too - yeah!  Easy-peezy!  Keep those AM bonuses coming!





tinkerone said:


> DH just asked me how it would be possible to spend $400 in one month.......pffttt, obviously he doesn't do the shopping in our house.  You said it best, Easy-peezy!!


*THANK YOU! These AMEX offers are so easy to complete! And $400.00 in one month ... yeah, fairly easy for us on just groceries and there are only 2 of us to feed!*


----------



## ottawamom

Reading about all they great Amex offers of late, I am beginning to regret having canceled my Amex earlier this year.  Have fun with your adventures.


----------



## Aladora

I wasn't going to do any more Rexall shopping but I was able to stack the S$50, G80AM email coupon with a L&G S$60, G100AM. Pre-tax I spent $64.55 and walked away with 191AM.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK YOU! These AMEX offers are so easy to complete! And $400.00 in one month ... yeah, fairly easy for us on just groceries and there are only 2 of us to feed!*


That's what I said...and add in the gas for the vehicle and we're golden. Just need to remind myself....AMEX, not WestJet.


----------



## isabellea

Got the Amex offer too. Super easy to do!


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK YOU! These AMEX offers are so easy to complete! And $400.00 in one month ... yeah, fairly easy for us on just groceries and there are only 2 of us to feed!*


What grocery stores take AMEX. I shop mainly Zehrs and Costco for groceries and they don't take AMEX?


----------



## isabellea

mkmommy said:


> What grocery stores take AMEX. I shop mainly Zehrs and Costco for groceries and they don't take AMEX?



I use mine at Walmart Supercentre.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> What grocery stores take AMEX. I shop mainly Zehrs and Costco for groceries and they don't take AMEX?


*Metro is our regular store and Sobeys when there are big bonus offers. Both take AMEX.*


----------



## Debbie

mkmommy said:


> What grocery stores take AMEX. I shop mainly Zehrs and Costco for groceries and they don't take AMEX?


Foodland for me!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Reading about all they great Amex offers of late, I am beginning to regret having canceled my Amex earlier this year.  Have fun with your adventures.



I also cancelled mine earlier this year,I didn't want to pay the yearly fee,,kind of regretting it now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'm going to try and get some Indigo gift cards tomorrow. Hopefully I don't run into any "lack of supply" problems.
I want to send them to my granddaughter so she can get a few back to school supplies.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TinkFan625

Hi
I having been following this thread for a while now.  Thanks for all the tips.  I recently split my airmiles account so I could collect a few cash miles.  I intended to cash those miles in for a few Starbucks cards to use on our next trip.  Went to do that this morning and I could not find the link.  Has Airmiles now removed those gift cards as well???  Arg


----------



## bababear_50

TinkFan625 said:


> Hi
> I having been following this thread for a while now.  Thanks for all the tips.  I recently split my airmiles account so I could collect a few cash miles.  I intended to cash those miles in for a few Starbucks cards to use on our next trip.  Went to do that this morning and I could not find the link.  Has Airmiles now removed those gift cards as well???  Arg



Hi
I just logged on to cash some cash airmiles out to get some Starbucks coupons and can't find them either. Keeping my fingers crossed that they add them back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email about a one day promo at Rona, both on-line and in the store. Print the coupon (or show on mobile device I imagine would work) or use the code for on-line ordering. Be sure to sling-shot thru Airmilesshop if you are shopping that way to get even more! You can select pick-up in store (unless it's one of your AMEX Soar into More shops!)*

*Rona spend $100.00 get 5 X AM Valid ONLY Tuesday August 15th*


----------



## bababear_50

My chat: Starbucks e-vouchers

Welcome. You are number 6 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly. Linda has joined the chat session. Linda is typing. Linda: Good afternoon Melanie Linda is typing. Linda: Welcome to AIR MILES Live Chat. How can I help you? Linda is typing. Linda: It's great to see that your one of our Onyx collectors, congratulations, it's a great accomplishment. MELANIEM: Hi I just logged on and wanted to redeem some cash airmiles for Starbucks e vouchers and see they are not listed . Are they coming back online? Linda is typing. Linda is typing. Linda: Melanie, I can certainly understand your concern not seeing the Starbuck evouchers online. Linda is typing. Linda: It looks like we are sold out and waiting for more stock Linda is typing. Linda: Please keep checking back Linda is typing. Linda: I know you must be looking forward in using them soon MELANIEM: Thank-you I will as this reward is one that keeps me active as a airmiles client. MELANIEM: Thank-you for your time Linda is typing. Linda: Yes, it is very popular with our Collectors, I love it too  Linda is typing. Linda: You're welcome. MELANIEM: good


----------



## Spotthecat

Are all these AMEX offers for the basic card? I just cancelled my fee-platinum, then applied on the phone for the free-gold...would that be ok for all these offers you all seem to be getting and I wasn't?


----------



## bababear_50

So
I am getting a bit tired of misinformation........
I took 3 $25-$500.00 Indigo gift cards (probably the same ones I had from my last shop) to the customer service desk at my Sobeys.
Hi I say,,,, Can I add $25.00 to each of these cards?--yes mam no problem.
Will I get the airmiles attached to them? yes mam and if not I will manually add them.
Easy Peasy done in 1 min.

Customer care VISA Gift Cards (phone conversation)
Hi I was wondering if I can use my cards to buy a few back to school gift cards for my Granddaughter.
No mam that is not allowed--that's like laundering money.............................it's illegal.
So here's me thinking I'd go to jail......................
Well I just bought Starbucks and Indigo gift cards with the Visa Gift card and so far
I've had no problem using them. Hopefully no jail time.

I like airmiles chat because I can copy and print what they say.

Ah the joys of shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Spotthecat said:


> Are all these AMEX offers for the basic card? I just cancelled my fee-platinum, then applied on the phone for the free-gold...would that be ok for all these offers you all seem to be getting and I wasn't?



I'm thinking yes and considering applying for the gold card myself BUT I'd phone or live chat with airmiles on this.
Hugs Mel









American Express®* AIR MILES® Credit Card

Get 500 Bonus Miles when you charge a total of $500 in purchases to your Card within your first three months of Cardmembership10
Get 1 Mile for every $15 in Card purchases at AIR MILES Sponsors11
Get 1 Mile for every $20 in purchases charged to the Card everywhere else11

Annual Fee: No annual fee

Supplementary Cards: Free9

So if I applied for this and spent $500.00 I would get 500airmiles for getting the card and 800 airmiles for making $400.00 in purchases??
So a total of 1300 airmiles? for applying and spending $500.00.?
Someone please check my math
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> So
> I am getting a bit tired of misinformation........
> I took 3 $25-$500.00 Indigo gift cards (probably the same ones I had from my last shop) to the customer service desk at my Sobeys.
> Hi I say,,,, Can I add $25.00 to each of these cards?--yes mam no problem.
> Will I get the airmiles attached to them? yes mam and if not I will manually add them.
> Easy Peasy done in 1 min.



That was nice of customer service!  When the Foodland CSR lady and I looked at the reloadable Indigo & Netflix gift cards, she said they won't get the 35 AM offer on them and she wouldn't be allowed add the AM manually.

Today I phoned Sobey's customer service 800 # (and messaged them on Facebook) about the $30 Netflix cards.  There are no such thing as $25 Netflix gift cards.  But yes, the $30 ones will get the 35 AMs.  So I went back to my local Foodland and purchased 8 of the $30 Netflix cards and received all my bonus Air Miles!  Plus 2 Indigo cards.  350 Air Miles collected!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> That was nice of customer service!  When the Foodland CSR lady and I looked at the reloadable Indigo & Netflix gift cards, she said they won't get the 35 AM offer on them and she wouldn't be allowed add the AM manually.
> 
> Today I phoned Sobey's customer service 800 # (and messaged them on Facebook) about the $30 Netflix cards.  There are no such thing as $25 Netflix gift cards.  But yes, the $30 ones will get the 35 AMs.  So I went back to my local Foodland and purchased 8 of the $30 Netflix cards and received all my bonus Air Miles!  Plus 2 Indigo cards.  350 Air Miles collected!



Hi Hon
Yep it was nice of her to offer to add the airmiles,,however she didn't need to as the airmiles automatically appeared on the receipt. I am mad at  the "Moody Girl cashier " who told me last week that the $25.00 to $500.00 gift cards wouldn't work.
I am glad you were able to get all the cards and airmiles you wanted.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> Are all these AMEX offers for the basic card? I just cancelled my fee-platinum, then applied on the phone for the free-gold...would that be ok for all these offers you all seem to be getting and I wasn't?



I have the no annual fee basic Amex air miles credit card and qualify for the recent soar into more offers.


----------



## marchingstar

Looks like there's a special wine tasting event for Gold and Onyx collectors in Winnipeg! 100 miles for a pair of tickets, includes appies and wine samples. The event is at the end of september. Looks fun! 

I hope we see something happening a bit further west or another nation-wide offer (like the cineplex night out passes) soon! Waiting for some Onyx love over in AB


----------



## isabellea

I just realized that there's a Foodland closer to me than Ottawa (1h drive instead of 1h50). 

Questions...

1) When does the St-Hubert Buy 5 get 60 AM ends? My daughter decided she's in love with their chicken and noodles and chicken and rice soups. So it might be worth it to drive there to get a few cans!

2) When does the Netflix gc promo ends?

3) Can I get Load and Go offers to Foodland like I do with Sobey's? How do I get them?

Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

Silvermist999 said:


> I have the no annual fee basic Amex air miles credit card and qualify for the recent soar into more offers.



Same for me. I have the gold card with no fee and got all the promotions.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> I just realized that there's a Foodland closer to me than Ottawa (1h drive instead of 1h50).
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Can I get Load and Go offers to Foodland like I do with Sobey's? How do I get them?
> 
> Thanks!


*Don't know the answers to your other questions BUT this one ... They are the same offers, good at either store *


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't know the answers to your other questions BUT this one ... They are the same offers, good at either store *



That's great thank you!


----------



## dancin Disney style

The Starbucks evouchers come and go fairly often from the AM site.  They will be back at some point.  Might be a couple of weeks though.  I find it interesting....it's not like they run out of stock.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Info Re: Indigo Gift cards at Foodland

I bought 2 of the $25 gift cards on Sunday and went back today to get some more.  Someone had wiped them out of the $25 cards between Sunday afternoon and 5 pm tonight...I asked if the $50 gift card would get me 70 AM (2 * 35).  Cashier did not know but said that if not she could not give me the AM because the flyer said $25 gift cards....I buy a lot of books so I decided to take a chance....I had her scan my AM card first then she scanned the $50 gift card....70 AM showed up on the screen so I went and got another $50 card.  So in case you were wondering the $50 Indigo cards will get you 70 AM at Foodland (Mount Albion location in Hamilton)


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro 4 day sale starting tomorrow, cash in 95 am for $10, get 25 bonus miles. One bonus offer per day, wonder if this means 100 bonus miles if you cash in $40 or if the cap is 25 bonus airmiles?


http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-17-to-23/all


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Metro 4 day sale starting tomorrow, cash in 95 am for $10, get 25 bonus miles. One bonus offer per day, wonder if this means 100 bonus miles if you cash in $40 or if the cap is 25 bonus airmiles?
> 
> 
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-17-to-23/all


Probably not.  You would have to go in on 4 different days and redeem the 95 miles each day to earn 100 bonus.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Metro 4 day sale starting tomorrow, cash in 95 am for $10, get 25 bonus miles. One bonus offer per day, wonder if this means 100 bonus miles if you cash in $40 or if the cap is 25 bonus airmiles?
> 
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-17-to-23/all



I have never understood these offers.  I want to earn AM, not lose them.  To my way of thinking if I cash in 95 AM for that $10 discount off my groceries, I will have lost 70 AM instead of gaining any.  Am I missing something?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I have never understood these offers.  I want to earn AM, not lose them.  To my way of thinking if I cash in 95 AM for that $10 discount off my groceries, I will have lost 70 AM instead of gaining any.  Am I missing something?


I also agree.  I will only go for those offers if it's for something bigger like the Mega Miles type promo.  However, say you earned the Mega Miles and they all went to cash miles you truly are getting something for free by using this kind of promo.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I have never understood these offers.  I want to earn AM, not lose them.  To my way of thinking if I cash in 95 AM for that $10 discount off my groceries, I will have lost 70 AM instead of gaining any.  Am I missing something?



If you are a cash airmiles user, an airmile is worth 10.5 cents ($10/95), if it costs 70am instead, you are paying $7.40 in points for $10 worth of groceries.

I'm not but I have cash miles from megamiles, the 25am will go to dream miles which is what I collect. The way I look at it is that for 95 cash miles, I'm getting $10 in groceries and 25 dream airmiles.


----------



## mort1331

Sorry to burst everyones bubble, but Sobeys is a bust, next to no am in the whole flyer. But if you do like Mrs.Vickies chips, they are on for 1.99 a bag. great deal, price match at Superstore..hehe. No am attached to them.


----------



## bababear_50

The fact that Metro has more than 2 airmile deals in the flyer is good,
the purchase $20.00 of these products and get a $10.00 metro gift card is an ok deal if you need the stuff they have.
a few things listed:
--toaster strudel
--General Mills cereal
--Pizza pops
--Pillsbury Pizza
--minigo yogurt
-- yogurt tubes
--granola bars

Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Wheee... DH has been fixing the roof so he's had to go to RONA a few times    Only 8165 AM left to earn for WDW tickets... LOL


----------



## Spotthecat

Has anyone received this Shell promotion yet? I got this in the mail, cardboard flyer, 2 days ago. Save more, get more until Oct 15 2017. Save 5c/litre on all fuel grades when you swipe your airmiles card, + get 5 air miles bonus miles per every 5$ spent in-store. Details say max 100 bonus miles per transaction, max 5 transactions per day, and you do NOT have to purchase fuel.

So I tried Shell last night, and all I got on my 100$ of gift card purchase was the 10 airmiles on my receipt (1 per 10$ spent) instead of getting the 10, plus the additional 90. How do I get this resolved? The guy at the cash wasn't even aware of any promotion...do I have to wait 120 days???


----------



## Spotthecat

Ooooh airmilesshops has the 10x multiplier on Indigo - so everyone go on over to Sobeys/Foodland to buy your giftcards, and then shop through the portal for even more miles! So I get the miles on  my credit card for buying the airmiles, I get miles at Sobeys for buying the gift cards, and I get miles through the portal for using the giftcards. Since the Indigo store is having a promotion that if you buy more than 40$ in store, you get a 10$ gift card, I might buy something in the store, get the 10$ card, then buy the same thing online, and return it to the store. You don't have to return the 10$ gift card. Quadruple dipping!

Or is this playing the game too much?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received this Shell promotion yet? I got this in the mail, cardboard flyer, 2 days ago. Save more, get more until Oct 15 2017. Save 5c/litre on all fuel grades when you swipe your airmiles card, + get 5 air miles bonus miles per every 5$ spent in-store. Details say max 100 bonus miles per transaction, max 5 transactions per day, and you do NOT have to purchase fuel.
> 
> So I tried Shell last night, and all I got on my 100$ of gift card purchase was the 10 airmiles on my receipt (1 per 10$ spent) instead of getting the 10, plus the additional 90. How do I get this resolved? The guy at the cash wasn't even aware of any promotion...do I have to wait 120 days???



Wow lucky you, I have 5 cents off, no instore promo, mine ends October 8.  

During the spring Shell promo, I purchased a gc at Shell and didn't get the points, wasn't a location I regularly use.  I questioned why they were missing and the attendant said sometimes they aren't on the receipt if something is down.  All my airmiles info was on the receipt, just not the points so I wasn't buying into the explanation.  Someone on this thread suggested that I wait it out, that similar things have happened to them and their points came through fine.  Sure enough, the points came through a couple of days later.  So I would wait it out a couple of days before deciding you need to fight for them.

Not sure where to go with your issue, standard airmiles answer is to wait 120 days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Sorry to burst everyones bubble, but Sobeys is a bust, next to no am in the whole flyer. But if you do like Mrs.Vickies chips, they are on for 1.99 a bag. great deal, price match at Superstore..hehe. No am attached to them.



After seeing your post I decided to circle the store today for the monthly offers ending Sept 7.  Didn't see much of interest to me, St Hubert's is continuing with airmiles promo, this month on the gravy/sauce packets and cans. Regular $2.19 sale $1.69 10am wub 2 I believe.  Sticker on the turkey gravies was removed so either it's not included or they were worried someone was going to clear the shelf with Thanksgiving coming around the corner.  Melitta, LaGrille, Uncle Bens and Minute Rice ... all minor amounts of airmiles.  Those are the ones that are coming to mind.


----------



## osully

Days In the Sun said:


> After seeing your post I decided to circle the store today for the monthly offers ending Sept 7.  Didn't see much of interest to me, St Hubert's is continuing with airmiles promo, this month on the gravy/sauce packets and cans. Regular $2.19 sale $1.69 10am wub 2 I believe.  Sticker on the turkey gravies was removed so either it's not included or they were worried someone was going to clear the shelf with Thanksgiving coming around the corner.  Melitta, LaGrille, Uncle Bens and Minute Rice ... all minor amounts of airmiles.  Those are the ones that are coming to mind.



Ooh St Hubert sauce would be something we would use! Will have to check our store!


----------



## osully

Barrhaven Rexall (full new store) opens up this Friday Aug 18! They have a bunch of opening week specials. Including a coupon valid Mon Aug 21 - Thurs Aug 24 for spend $40 get 80 AM bonus! So definitely look at your flyers this week 

I think this week will be a Rexall shop and only a few things at Sobeys... not many AM deals let alone good ones...


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> Barrhaven Rexall (full new store) opens up this Friday Aug 18! They have a bunch of opening week specials. Including a coupon valid Mon Aug 21 - Thurs Aug 24 for spend $40 get 80 AM bonus! So definitely look at your flyers this week
> 
> I think this week will be a Rexall shop and only a few things at Sobeys... not many AM deals let alone good ones...



There is a new rexall in Barrhaven?


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> There is a new rexall in Barrhaven?



It's in the plaza with the new FreshCo that opened in April or so, behind Movati.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer is up
Link here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-august-18-to-24/all

A few things I will be picking up
Peanut butter (kraft) $3.99 buy 3 get 20 airmiles
Pringles chips $1.99 buy 3 get 20 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer is up
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-18-to-24/all

I need to call my son and daughter inlaw and see what type of kitty litter they use as it is 7.99 buy 2 get 25 airmiles ,,some dog and cat food are buy 2 at 7.99 and  get 25 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> It's in the plaza with the new FreshCo that opened in April or so, behind Movati.



Oh that is awesome! I go home that way from work!! I have been off most of the summer so didn't even see it going in. Super convenient! Thank you 

Foodland - I hope they have something in store. We are going to visit my parent's (and their Foodland lol) so while I guess it isn't the great pickle event that happened last time I was down there, some pringles would be good, we are going to Disney in 10 days   so we'll need some for the plane. 

I do use that kitty litter, it works really well, and that is a decent price. I think it's a bit less at Walmart but really nothing is less at Walmart because I always go in for one thing and come out way over budget


----------



## ottawamom

Just a note for anyone using 95 Cash AM and $10 off at Metro to generate 25AM, the miles will not appear on your receipt but the use of $10 will. Airmiles will automatically post the 25AM in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyers are up and the weekend offer is spend $30 get 30 AM, $50 get 60 AM or $70 get 100 AM. Personally not gonna make me shop, I'll wait for the weekly e-mail coupon and cross my fingers that my targeted offer is lower that my current $80.00 *
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*
*Rexall West Flyer*

*There are lots of bonus miles on P & G products and a new batch of coupons are out so you can save $$ as well*
*P & G coupons to use at Rexall (or anywhere!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today is an EXCELLENT day in the Airmiles hunt for the duck --- here's the end result of my most recent on-line chat session!!! As well as our AMEX bill posting!*
*  *
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today is an EXCELLENT day in the Airmiles hunt for the duck --- here's the end result of my most recent on-line chat session!!! As well as our AMEX bill posting!*
> * View attachment 262768 *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Oh my gosh she's rolling in the dough!
I am so happy for you Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my gosh she's rolling in the dough!
> I am so happy for you Hon!
> Hugs Mel


*You have no idea how exciting this is ... WAY off topic here but, hubby has his own business and his webpage was being hosted off a site that was in the States (no idea why ...) and we discovered 3 weeks ago that the server had been hacked so was down. GREAT ... SO his hosting company pulled it back onto a server in Canada somewhere but that took another full week meaning his only source of advertising for the courses he teaches was off-line for 2 weeks. Fast forward to this past Monday when he discovered that it was still sitting in Testing mode so while he could see it NO ONE ELSE COULD! Yup, he was down, dead in the water for a full 3 weeks. Had to cancel all of his August classes and currently September ain't looking real pretty either! So I've spent the last 3 days using every device, browser & search engine to pull his site back to the top of the first page instead of being lost on page THREE *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *You have no idea how exciting this is ... WAY off topic here but, hubby has his own business and his webpage was being hosted off a site that was in the States (no idea why ...) and we discovered 3 weeks ago that the server had been hacked so was down. GREAT ... SO his hosting company pulled it back onto a server in Canada somewhere but that took another full week meaning his only source of advertising for the courses he teaches was off-line for 2 weeks. Fast forward to this past Monday when he discovered that it was still sitting in Testing mode so while he could see it NO ONE ELSE COULD! Yup, he was down, dead in the water for a full 3 weeks. Had to cancel all of his August classes and currently September ain't looking real pretty either! So I've spent the last 3 days using every device, browser & search engine to pull his site back to the top of the first page instead of being lost on page THREE *



Ahhh Jacqueline I am so sorry this happened,dang!
Sending some virtual HUGS your way.
BIG Hugs 
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear your hunting was successful today. A lot of hard work on your part finally paid off. Sorry to hear about your family's internet issues. Does searching for his site help to move it to the top? If so PM me what I should search for and I will search on each of my devices here in this house.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T,,,long rant
On top of my sciatic pain,they found a large cyst in the right leg which recently ruptured.
(I could have told them that it ruptured,,, as the pain is like giving birth).
They will monitor it to make sure it dissipates and does not fill again.
My MRI showed nerve compression causing sciatic pain,,she spoke of the potential of spinal stenosis --I've been referred to Neurologist,,my appt. is second day of my first week back to work which means taking a sick day. 
I spent the better part of the day getting forms filled out for work,,I want to go back in Sept but it looks like I may have to go on modified days. I am mad at myself because I am great at being an advocate for special needs kids but I am terrible at being an advocate for myself.
They want to know what accommodations I need and the first one I suggested (Physio Ball as a chair they said NO to due to Health and Safety issues),,so then I just clammed up and said nothing. I need to grow thicker skin, and advocate for myself.
Ok thanks for letting me get this off my chest
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I can also run searches.
PM me if you'd like.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> O/T,,,long rant
> On top of my sciatic pain,they found a large cyst in the right leg which recently ruptured.
> (I could have told them that it ruptured,,, as the pain is like giving birth).
> They will monitor it to make sure it dissipates and does not fill again.
> My MRI showed nerve compression causing sciatic pain,,she spoke of the potential of spinal stenosis --I've been referred to Neurologist,,my appt. is second day of my first week back to work which means taking a sick day.
> I spent the better part of the day getting forms filled out for work,,I want to go back in Sept but it looks like I may have to go on modified days. I am mad at myself because I am great at being an advocate for special needs kids but I am terrible at being an advocate for myself.
> They want to know what accommodations I need and the first one I suggested (Physio Ball as a chair they said NO to due to Health and Safety issues),,so then I just clammed up and said nothing. I need to grow thicker skin, and advocate for myself.
> Ok thanks for letting me get this off my chest
> Hugs Mel


sending you good thoughts, be well


----------



## mort1331

*Here's what you need to know, *
We've changed how to use your AIR MILES® Dream Miles to book a 
package vacation or cruise. Now you can get Travel Certificates online 
to use towards your booking with the leading Canadian travel 
companies below.

909 Dream Miles = one $100 Travel Certificate for:

Not sure if this is new, but seems half decent.


----------



## ottawamom

Is this only for packages? Will we still be able to book our flights and hotel a la carte? I sure hope so.


----------



## mort1331

From what I see, its a travel certificate. so you should be able to book everything seperate, but you need to do it with one of the travel companies.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today is an EXCELLENT day in the Airmiles hunt for the duck --- here's the end result of my most recent on-line chat session!!! As well as our AMEX bill posting!*





Donald - my hero said:


> * View attachment 262768 *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exciting times for you! 



Donald - my hero said:


> *You have no idea how exciting this is ... WAY off topic here but, hubby has his own business and his webpage was being hosted off a site that was in the States (no idea why ...) and we discovered 3 weeks ago that the server had been hacked so was down. GREAT ... SO his hosting company pulled it back onto a server in Canada somewhere but that took another full week meaning his only source of advertising for the courses he teaches was off-line for 2 weeks. Fast forward to this past Monday when he discovered that it was still sitting in Testing mode so while he could see it NO ONE ELSE COULD! Yup, he was down, dead in the water for a full 3 weeks. Had to cancel all of his August classes and currently September ain't looking real pretty either! So I've spent the last 3 days using every device, browser & search engine to pull his site back to the top of the first page instead of being lost on page THREE *


Anything I can do to help you with that? Feel free to PM. 



bababear_50 said:


> O/T,,,long rant
> On top of my sciatic pain,they found a large cyst in the right leg which recently ruptured.
> (I could have told them that it ruptured,,, as the pain is like giving birth).
> They will monitor it to make sure it dissipates and does not fill again.
> My MRI showed nerve compression causing sciatic pain,,she spoke of the potential of spinal stenosis --I've been referred to Neurologist,,my appt. is second day of my first week back to work which means taking a sick day.
> I spent the better part of the day getting forms filled out for work,,I want to go back in Sept but it looks like I may have to go on modified days. I am mad at myself because I am great at being an advocate for special needs kids but I am terrible at being an advocate for myself.
> They want to know what accommodations I need and the first one I suggested (Physio Ball as a chair they said NO to due to Health and Safety issues),,so then I just clammed up and said nothing. I need to grow thicker skin, and advocate for myself.
> Ok thanks for letting me get this off my chest
> Hugs Mel


Ah, Mel, I'm so sorry that you are still not feeling well. I know how horrible it can be to take a sick day early in the school year, but it will be fine. My yearly hearing test was always the third week in September. To be honest, having a half day to myself was heaven (especially since I always made the appointment for 9, out by 9:30, and didn't need to be back to school until after noon. They asked what you needed and you told them. Nothing wrong with that. They should be grateful that you had the idea....and lots of classrooms are using the balls as chairs, so not sure what the H/S issue should be.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today is an EXCELLENT day in the Airmiles hunt for the duck --- here's the end result of my most recent on-line chat session!!! As well as our AMEX bill posting!*
> * View attachment 262768 *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



So lucky!  I've been waiting for the 400 AM from the first Soar into More promo and was on the phone again with Amex today.  The girl just said that by the rules, they have 90 days past the end of the promo (July 31) to post the miles, even though it also says "up to 2 billing cycles" as well.  I've now had 3 billing cycles since I completed this offer in early June.  I hope it doesn't take this long for the 800 miles from the current promo to be put into my account as I need those miles before Christmas for Disney tickets.
Is anyone else waiting for their 400 AM?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> So lucky!  I've been waiting for the 400 AM from the first Soar into More promo and was on the phone again with Amex today.  The girl just said that by the rules, they have 90 days past the end of the promo (July 31) to post the miles, even though it also says "up to 2 billing cycles" as well.  I've now had 3 billing cycles since I completed this offer in early June.  I hope it doesn't take this long for the 800 miles from the current promo to be put into my account as I need those miles before Christmas for Disney tickets.
> Is anyone else waiting for their 400 AM?


*We never saw the offer from June post and i just assumed we didn't meet the criteria. The 400 we just got today I'm *assuming* came from the gas station purchases  All we've seen so far was the 100 for the initial sign up.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for all the kind thoughts regarding the stupid website --- hubby has gone to bed and I just discovered the entire site is down AGAIN, he is not gonna be a happy camper in the morning. It won't help for anyone else to be clicking thru to the site, that was just me making sure all the links worked on different devices, & browsers and search engines. I would then feed to him what was and wasn't working so he could either fix it himself or scream at his web-dude. He spent 2 hours this evening redoing all 30-some pages of course content because they were ALL giving 404 errors and now... nothing is loading. Technology is great when it works!*

*I'm so sorry to hear that you're in so much pain @bababear_50 I know how much you love working with your kids and it must be extremely frustrating to be limited in your movements. I agree that it is really hard to speak up for ourselves when we need something, so much easier to just try and push thru. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Hopefully you can come to an agreement on practical accommodations that will actually WORK!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *You have no idea how exciting this is ... WAY off topic here but, hubby has his own business and his webpage was being hosted off a site that was in the States (no idea why ...) and we discovered 3 weeks ago that the server had been hacked so was down. GREAT ... SO his hosting company pulled it back onto a server in Canada somewhere but that took another full week meaning his only source of advertising for the courses he teaches was off-line for 2 weeks. Fast forward to this past Monday when he discovered that it was still sitting in Testing mode so while he could see it NO ONE ELSE COULD! Yup, he was down, dead in the water for a full 3 weeks. Had to cancel all of his August classes and currently September ain't looking real pretty either! So I've spent the last 3 days using every device, browser & search engine to pull his site back to the top of the first page instead of being lost on page THREE *


Sorry to hear about your server mishap! Hope everything will be back to normal soon!! Pixie dust!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T,,,long rant
> On top of my sciatic pain,they found a large cyst in the right leg which recently ruptured.
> (I could have told them that it ruptured,,, as the pain is like giving birth).
> They will monitor it to make sure it dissipates and does not fill again.
> My MRI showed nerve compression causing sciatic pain,,she spoke of the potential of spinal stenosis --I've been referred to Neurologist,,my appt. is second day of my first week back to work which means taking a sick day.
> I spent the better part of the day getting forms filled out for work,,I want to go back in Sept but it looks like I may have to go on modified days. I am mad at myself because I am great at being an advocate for special needs kids but I am terrible at being an advocate for myself.
> They want to know what accommodations I need and the first one I suggested (Physio Ball as a chair they said NO to due to Health and Safety issues),,so then I just clammed up and said nothing. I need to grow thicker skin, and advocate for myself.
> Ok thanks for letting me get this off my chest
> Hugs Mel


I understand how hard it is to miss school at the beginning of the school year as you are setting class norms and routines. Yet there is nothing more important than your health. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *We never saw the offer from June post and i just assumed we didn't meet the criteria. The 400 we just got today I'm *assuming* came from the gas station purchases  All we've seen so far was the 100 for the initial sign up.*



Yes, that's all I've received so far is the 100 AM.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> From what I see, its a travel certificate. so you should be able to book everything seperate, but you need to do it with one of the travel companies.



So do you think this means no more booking any flight on the Airmiles site. I am concerned about the discount I get on the Airmiles site with my CC.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> So do you think this means no more booking any flight on the Airmiles site. I am concerned about the discount I get on the Airmiles site with my CC.



Says "Vacation" and "Cruise" - pretty sure Vacation means all-inclusives.

Flights and hotels should still be separate.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So this new Travel Certificate thing is not a bad deal.  It's now 909 miles vs 950 for a $100 certificate. T&C also state:
"There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction." (still have to pay the taxes though)
Used to be could only use up to 4 certificate per person.


----------



## tinkerone

Well fellow AM hunters, have a great week collecting.  I am going to be visiting the Mouse!  Good trade off I would say.  

Anyways, happy hunting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Is this only for packages? Will we still be able to book our flights and hotel a la carte? I sure hope so.





ottawamom said:


> So do you think this means no more booking any flight on the Airmiles site. I am concerned about the discount I get on the Airmiles site with my CC.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Says "Vacation" and "Cruise" - pretty sure Vacation means all-inclusives.
> 
> Flights and hotels should still be separate.


*From the site:*
**
*AND the answer to your specific question*
**

*Here's the link to all the FAQs regarding this change*
*FAQs regarding booking Travel Rewards*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the link to all the FAQs regarding this change*
> *FAQs regarding booking Travel Rewards*




Thanks for all this great info!  It really helps with planning!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Jacqueline, I didn't get far enough to read the fine print. Still waiting to book my flights home from Florida for next year and the thought of not being able to use my CC discount means lots more hunting.  Good to hear things haven't changed and I almost have enough collected for the 5 flights.


----------



## DizzyDis

I have been out of the loop, but have people already posted about the airmiles prize pool? I saw the 150 AM with 2 transactions through airmilesshops so think I will be all over that one! And 100 AM when you spend $100 at Sobeys, added to my loaded offers and the fact that my fridge is pitifully empty right now, should help rebuild the account soon!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  The last shopping trip I took has finally posted!  I am at 1515 AM now!

I do have to remind DH that the last day of the Shell 15x AM promo ends on the 20th... so if any of the vehicles can hold another 25L of fuel... we'd better do it soon!


----------



## osully

How do I use the airmiles website spend $100 at Sobeys get 100 AM? Will it just do this automatically if I spend $100?

I spent $90 there yesterday and forgot that was an offer, but at least got about 120 AM. Not the best week...


----------



## osully

Really hope there is another Shell bonus promo, I miss getting 36 or so miles every fill up!!


----------



## Debbie

osully said:


> How do I use the airmiles website spend $100 at Sobeys get 100 AM? Will it just do this automatically if I spend $100?
> 
> I spent $90 there yesterday and forgot that was an offer, but at least got about 120 AM. Not the best week...


If you click the "Get Offer" on the airmiles site, it will tell you how to use it. For me, since Sobey's/Foodland offers don't show up on my airmiles site, I load my Foodland/Sobey's to my card at: https://getmyoffers.ca/#/   Once it is loaded, I'm able to use it without a coupon. (I do not have an airmiles app, since my 'smartphone' isn't used for data and is kind of dumb. )


----------



## damo

osully said:


> How do I use the airmiles website spend $100 at Sobeys get 100 AM? Will it just do this automatically if I spend $100?
> 
> I spent $90 there yesterday and forgot that was an offer, but at least got about 120 AM. Not the best week...



The Sobeys offer isn't until August 25th anyways.


----------



## Sailormoon2

What was the Soar into More for last month?? I just got credited with 400 miles but I don't know what I did to earn them. LOL!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> What was the Soar into More for last month?? I just got credited with 400 miles but I don't know what I did to earn them. LOL!


*You had to spend $200.00 at any gas station on any purchase --- we just barely squeaked by because we drive a Honda Fit. Had to exchange the propane tank so did it there!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *You had to spend $200.00 at any gas station on any purchase --- we just barely squeaked by because we drive a Honda Fit. Had to exchange the propane tank so did it there!*


Was it just for July? I haven't got my 400 points yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Was it just for July? I haven't got my 400 points yet.


*It was from June 1st to July 31st. Ours posted on this month's billing cycle -August 16th. The unfortunate part of these offers is the following terms & conditions buried deep within the fine print:*

*This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer.*

*Someone** else has mentioned trying to follow up with AMEX and they will not budge until the full 2 cycles have past. Airmiles won't even touch this  *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Discounted adult tickets are gone from the AM site.....child tickets only this morning.  I have a feeling that this is it.  Prepare for the jump in miles.

Great while it lasted!!!!


----------



## osully

Wow I'm lucky I got one WDW adult ticket!!


----------



## bababear_50

Help with a bigger purchase
















https://www.rona.ca/en/top-load-washer-with-quick-wash-cycle-43-cu-ft-white-30005330

Can I get all three of these deals or do i have to choose one,,I printed the get 3x airmile coupon out.

Edited to add I just realized the 15% is online only and the one I want is not available online.dang
I called Rona and they said even though this ad pops up on the appliance page the 15% does not apply for appliances? wow kind of baited me in here I feel.

Thanks for any help
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just home from our weekly Metro trip and had a pretty decent haul (not compared to Rexall or Sobeys offers but decent!)*

*Sponge towels $3.99 each buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Glad wax melts $4.49  5 AM *
*Febreeze car freshener $4.49 each buy 2 get 5 AM (not terrific but we buy it anyway!)*
*Brita water filter pack of 3 $19.99 -20 AM *
*Oikos Greek yogurt $4.49 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*a couple of targeted offers = 15 am*
*Total bill was $132.72 --86 AM BUT if we take just the cost of the AM products that is*
*$53.41 for 86 AM and I'm happy with that *


----------



## osully

Rexall - in experience, has anyone had any luck using a Spend X get X bonus AM as well as the posted spend thresholds in the flyer / on AM app? 

I have a coupon from the new Barrhaven store flyer "Spend $40 get 80AM bonus" only valid Aug 21-24. 

And then from July 21-24 per the app it says spend $40 get 60 AM bonus, which I have loaded to my card. 

I hope this stacks!!


----------



## osully

Just got home from Rexall (even though I wasn't planning to go until tomorrow) since we were completely out of coffee. New Barrhaven store. Completely dead. 2 employees. Maybe 2 other customers. Nice new store! 

I decided to take advantage of the Spend $30 get 30AM. Dawn dish soap was 2.99 ea + 10AM when you buy 2. And then Starbucks ground coffee was an un-advertised sale $8.99 each, and I had 2 coupons for $1.00 off each! Worked out perfectly. Walked out with 41 AM for $26.28 and my receipt says I saved $36.40


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Rexall - in experience, has anyone had any luck using a Spend X get X bonus AM as well as the posted spend thresholds in the flyer / on AM app?
> 
> I have a coupon from the new Barrhaven store flyer "Spend $40 get 80AM bonus" only valid Aug 21-24.
> 
> And then from July 21-24 per the app it says spend $40 get 60 AM bonus, which I have loaded to my card.
> 
> I hope this stacks!!


*I hand over every single coupon i have ... until they stop posting on my account I'm gonna keep doing it! The only coupon i can't stack in my stores (consistently anyway, there is 1 cashier in 1 store who will *figure it out*) is the $5.00 off survey coupon. Even though the printed coupons do tend to say they can't be combined with other offers including load and go ones, it still worked last week.*

*** you should also be able to use the e-mail coupon which someone will post tomorrow (and I'll move to the first post once it does show up!)*
*Have at it!*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Help with a bigger purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rona.ca/en/top-load-washer-with-quick-wash-cycle-43-cu-ft-white-30005330
> 
> Can I get all three of these deals or do i have to choose one,,I printed the get 3x airmile coupon out.
> 
> Edited to add I just realized the 15% is online only and the one I want is not available online.dang
> I called Rona and they said even though this ad pops up on the appliance page the 15% does not apply for appliances? wow kind of baited me in here I feel.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> Hugs Mel


Yes but the middle one is almost 156% with them paying the taxes. And if this is Rona, take it to Lowes and they almost always price match and have AM too.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back yesterday, and the air miles from all three hotels have posted!


----------



## osully

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...rId=35064_SHELO7853871-G5x&changeLocale=en_CA

New Shell promo Aug 21-Oct 29, 5x miles on any grade of Fuel. But I guess that will be 5 miles per transaction over 25L, since they really only give you one mile per transaction right? Oh well, it's something!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...rId=35064_SHELO7853871-G5x&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> New Shell promo Aug 21-Oct 29, 5x miles on any grade of Fuel. But I guess that will be 5 miles per transaction over 25L, since they really only give you one mile per transaction right? Oh well, it's something!!



Thanks!  I'll make sure my husband knows to fill his tank with 25L purchases.  Between the two of us we might get 100 AM from this offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

After looking over the *Rexall* flyer yesterday I decided there were enough items we needed so I made the 15 minute trip there.  Between a few basic grocery items (milk, eggs, bread); clear liquids my husband will need soon (apple juice, gatorade, ginger ale); household items needed (soap, toothpaste, dish liquid, shampoo & conditioner); and a lunch treat for today (pizza and 4 bottles of A&W root beer ) I was done.

$73.41 pre-tax gave me 3 base miles and 118 bonus miles = 121

On to *Metro*.  I grabbed 2 sponge towels for 15 AM, 2 cans pineapple for 5 AM, 2 danactive yogurt drinks for 20 AM and 2 activia yogurts for 20 AM.  A couple of other small items. 

$40.05 pre-tax gave me 2 base miles and 60 bonus miles = 62

*So overall I spent $113.46 and ended up with 183 Air Miles.*  I'm happy as I only purchased two items we really did not need but it's a nice treat for us today!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall coupon is out. Here is the link. It's a spend $40 get 60AM. (Hope this works, the link I mean)  I'm off to do my shopping!

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Aug21/AUG21-COUPON-4060-ONMB.pdf


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> Discounted adult tickets are gone from the AM site.....child tickets only this morning.  I have a feeling that this is it.  Prepare for the jump in miles.
> 
> Great while it lasted!!!!



And goodbye non expiring I guess too.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> Discounted adult tickets are gone from the AM site.....child tickets only this morning.  I have a feeling that this is it.  Prepare for the jump in miles.
> 
> Great while it lasted!!!!


*facepalm*  Oh dear...  I will have to re-do my entire Excel sheet if they increase the miles...


----------



## mab2012

osully said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...rId=35064_SHELO7853871-G5x&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> New Shell promo Aug 21-Oct 29, 5x miles on any grade of Fuel. But I guess that will be 5 miles per transaction over 25L, since they really only give you one mile per transaction right? Oh well, it's something!!





Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I'll make sure my husband knows to fill his tank with 25L purchases.  Between the two of us we might get 100 AM from this offer.



One per transaction, but it's a 15L minimum, not 25:

• 1 AIR MILES® reward mile on a minimum 15 litre fuel purchase in a single transaction* 

Of course I just bought gas yesterday (and got 1 measly mile for my 40ish litres).  Must remember to fill up more often!


----------



## mab2012

Has anyone seen the Rexall miles for the most recent Load&Go bonus offer?

It's been nearly a month since my standard and Load&Go miles posted for that purchase, but still no 25 miles for the bonus offer.


----------



## ottawamom

My L&G Bonus came through almost immediately. Did another one on DH account. His took 2-3 weeks after purchase to post to his account. If you still have your receipt it should show that you used the L&G and you should be able to get AM to post them if they don't show up. Make certain you have a copy of the offer period to go with your receipt if you need to take it to the next level. Smartcanucks.ca keep a backlog of flyers on their site.


----------



## star72232

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I'll make sure my husband knows to fill his tank with 25L purchases.  Between the two of us we might get 100 AM from this offer.



The last time I was at Shell, the sign said the minimum purchase for AM was 15L.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sounds like 15L = 1 airmile, 25L+ = 5 airmiles


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, normally you get 1 Air Mile for 15L of gas.

But if you click on the link for the new promotion that starts today and ends October 29th, you *must purchase 25L of gas to get 5 Air Miles*.   If you purchase only 15L you will only receive 1 AM.

Hope that helps clarify!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok Airmiles if you are listening~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The two things I am currently saving up for have been removed from the possible rewards list.
Come back Starbucks gift cards!!!
Come back WDW Adult tickets.!!!!  I'd actually like a 3 day ticket offering.

And while I'm on a roll What's up with no NEW offerings in the Airmile events and attraction section in over a month?
And NOT one single movie offering?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well, what a pleasant surprise.  I had no idea Rexall purchases credit so quickly.  I made my purchase yesterday and it's already showing posted to my Air Miles account!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Well, what a pleasant surprise.  I had no idea Rexall purchases credit so quickly.  I made my purchase yesterday and it's already showing posted to my Air Miles account!


*Yup, Rexall is my favourite store! They post within 24 hours -- 48 max. I'm able to clean up there OFTEN*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Has anyone seen the Rexall miles for the most recent Load&Go bonus offer?
> It's been nearly a month since my standard and Load&Go miles posted for that purchase, but still no 25 miles for the bonus offer.





ottawamom said:


> My L&G Bonus came through almost immediately. Did another one on DH account. His took 2-3 weeks after purchase to post to his account. If you still have your receipt it should show that you used the L&G and you should be able to get AM to post them if they don't show up. Make certain you have a copy of the offer period to go with your receipt if you need to take it to the next level. Smartcanucks.ca keep a backlog of flyers on their site.



*I was planning on asking the EXACT question because my bonus didn't post either. Also wondering if anyone knows how long we need to chase down LoadNGo offers? I had one get missed today -- for a WHOLE 2 miles!!*

*Rexall Eclipse shopping trip (i was careful and didn't look at the sun )*
* One sale spent $43.89 pre-tax and snagged 174 AM using:*

*email coupon Spend $40 get 60*
*loadngo Spend $40 get 60*
*loadngo buy certain vitamins get 18 (they were also buy 1 get 1 so i only spent 9.49!)*
*other vitamins --flyer offer spend $30 get 30 *
*bunch of other piddly shelf offers*
*2nd sale spent $48.18 pre-tax and snagged 92 (my favourite cashier wasn't on so couldn't use the $5.00 survey coupon if i wanted AM!)*

*email coupon spend $40 get 60 *
*one more set of vitamins spend $30.00 get 30*
*so total spend $92.07 and snagged 266 AM*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Ok Airmiles if you are listening~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The two things I am currently saving up for have been removed from the possible rewards list.
> Come back Starbucks gift cards!!!
> Come back WDW Adult tickets.!!!!  I'd actually like a 3 day ticket offering.
> 
> And while I'm on a roll What's up with no NEW offerings in the Airmile events and attraction section in over a month?
> And NOT one single movie offering?
> 
> Hugs Mel


I too would like to see the 3 day WDW tickets to come back.  I have 3 of the discounted 5 day ones sitting in the tank for whenever and that's fine but we go there every year between 1-3 times, and have been for the last 10 years, so a 3 day ticket is much more our speed now.  We feel no need to spend our entire vacay inside the parks.  We really like to do it all while there....a little park time, some pool time, DS time and some relaxing.


----------



## marchingstar

I was way behind on the gas station soar into more AmEx promo (i think i hit the spend requirement on July 28th or so?), so i might be the only one who was still waiting, but my bonus just posted! doing a happy dance over here 

add in the mega miles rewards posting and a good blue friday shop, and my counter says i've earned over 2500 miles in the last 31 days!


----------



## osully

Loving the new Rexall in Barrhaven so far! The $5 off $25 online coupon, Spend $40 get 80 (this week's flyer in Barrhaven), and the AirMiles app Spend $40 get 60 all stacked!

Spent just over $40 with taxes and got 180-ish AM!!


----------



## mab2012

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, normally you get 1 Air Mile for 15L of gas.
> 
> But if you click on the link for the new promotion that starts today and ends October 29th, you *must purchase 25L of gas to get 5 Air Miles*.   If you purchase only 15L you will only receive 1 AM.
> 
> Hope that helps clarify!



Thanks for the clarification!  I hadn't actually clicked through to the offer, just read the "5x miles on any grade of fuel" in osully's post.  Didn't realize that there were additional conditions, so that's good to know!


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> My L&G Bonus came through almost immediately. Did another one on DH account. His took 2-3 weeks after purchase to post to his account. If you still have your receipt it should show that you used the L&G and you should be able to get AM to post them if they don't show up. Make certain you have a copy of the offer period to go with your receipt if you need to take it to the next level. Smartcanucks.ca keep a backlog of flyers on their site.



Thanks.  Not sure if I still have that receipt or not.  I'll have to look.  Remains to be seen whether I can be bothered to chase it or not!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Check your e-mail!  LCBO sent me an e-mail offer of 10 bonus Air Miles if I updated my profile with them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I also recieved an email alert for bonus miles .... here's the link for more info*

*Request quote for auto or home insurance to get 100 AM*

***some weird exclusions/inclusion of provinces YMMV  *


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Rexall to pick up a few last minute things for our trip (in 5 days!!) and got 163AM. Spent more than I had planned, dangers of taking kiddo with me (did we need smarties, fruit roll ups, granola bars?) Still forgot a few things I had planned to get. I will head out tomorrow as he is off to a childcare festival with all his daycare friends. 

The problem with this trip in summer is we are wearing most of the clothes we want to pack, so I can't get started really yet! I plan to do laundry on Friday or Saturday before we drop the puppy off at the kennel, and then we'll be able to pack. It is stressing me out a little bit though. Normally I'd have at least started by now!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Check your e-mail!  LCBO sent me an e-mail offer of 10 bonus Air Miles if I updated my profile with them.



Hi
I updated mine but this is the third type of email for 10 point bonus that I have done for airmiles and I still haven't received the airmiles yet.
I feel like I need to start writing this stuff done to keep track.
Hugs Mel

One was 10 points for survey on an airmiles exclusive event.
One was a survey on online shopping opinion.
One was updating my LCBO account.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I have to say, so far, August has been a really slow AM month.  I've only earned 251 miles so far.   That kind of hurts when the last 5 months in a row I've earned from a low of 1900 to a high of 2900 each month.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I have to say, so far, August has been a really slow AM month.  I've only earned 251 miles so far.   That kind of hurts when the last 5 months in a row I've earned from a low of 1900 to a high of 2900 each month.



I hear you on that! I have not been earning as much as you per month but has seemed to slow down.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I have to say, so far, August has been a really slow AM month.  I've only earned 251 miles so far.   That kind of hurts when the last 5 months in a row I've earned from a low of 1900 to a high of 2900 each month.



I know...I'm trying to get another 1000 miles in the next month or so to order our last Universal ticket and the pickins have been really slim.

Sobey's has the spend $100 get 100AM this weekend, so that should help a bit.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully they are gearing up for another coupon flyer and then a really good Christmas promotion like last year's Shop The Block!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Earned 132 AM yesterday at Safeway... so there's that.  And we do have to fuel up my vehicle so at least we will get the 5X at Shell... unfortunately had a forgetful moment and did not fill up on the last day of the 20X promo, but ahhh well.  I will always need more gas!


----------



## ngm

Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!


*That is A-MAZ-ING!! How did you win them?????*
**


----------



## ngm

Rexall Load and Go contest!  My husband was convinced it was like the "$999 For Air Canada" that I win every second day, but I called and confirmed and it's legit!


----------



## osully

That's awesome!!!


----------



## osully

Metro is no good this week for me, next week flyer is up on Reebee. 

They always have so many deals where you earn less than 1AM per dollar spent!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!


Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## bababear_50

ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!



Very Cool! Congrats!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I looked at Metro on Reebee and 
I will probably buy the two cereals at 2x $5.00=$10.00= 20 airmiles
Oasis juice boxes 2 for $5.00=20 airmiles --stock up for work
babybel (laughing cow cheese) buy 2x $2.99=$6.00=10 airmiles
These are products I would normally buy.


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I ditto that shopping list. Good choices.


----------



## flower_petals

I'm sure this has been explained somewhere amongst these 343 pages, but could you save me some reading please?
Just starting out and was wondering what you consider a great shop. Basically how many points per dollar is worth it? Thanks


----------



## Debbie

ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!


WOOHOO!


----------



## dancin Disney style

flower_petals said:


> I'm sure this has been explained somewhere amongst these 343 pages, but could you save me some reading please?
> Just starting out and was wondering what you consider a great shop. Basically how many points per dollar is worth it? Thanks


That's different for everyone.  For me spending $50-$60 and getting 100 miles would be decent.  Something like that I consider an everyday sort of shop.  What we all like are the big promo sales where you could spend $20 and earn 100 miles.  Just a few weeks ago Sobeys had a big thing where they had many good items in the flyer with a lot of miles attached.  Example...buy 4 tubs of ice cream at $4.99 each and earn 100 miles. They also had a lot of other items.  I can't remember what I spent in total that week but it was around $175 and I earned over 700 miles.   It would be nice if those sales were routine but they are not.  You often have to hunt for the good promos but it's worth it in the end.....you have to shop anyway so you might as well earn some miles to use for travel or whatever. You really have to pay attention to work it to your advantage and earn larger amounts of miles.  If you just go and buy your gas at Shell and get your groceries at Metro you would be lucky to earn 100 miles a month.


----------



## ottawamom

I agree with dancin Disney style. It's a personal shopping decision. Start out slow (whatever you're happy with) and then play a game with yourself. If you have something you're working towards divide that total up into weekly earning amounts (it's your timeline). I personally like to earn 250AM per week. That is from a few sources (Rexall, Metro, Sobeys, Foodland) and that is my preference.

Airmiles hunting has become a fun way for me to shop. I used to dread the weekly shop for items we need in the house. Airmiles shopping has got me reading the flyers and I have become much more aware of what things cost (what's a good deal). Now I have a routine and a goal to work towards each week. If I make it great, if I don't I know I'll make it up in a week or two with one of those big AM weeks.

Happy hunting!


----------



## alohamom

ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!



WOW-that is awesome, big congrats to you!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall doesn't look that great, use 285AM for $30 cash and get 100 AM is the weekend deal (also a $10 off coupon with that). 

Sobeys has the 3 day spend $100 get a $10 gift card OR 100 AM (coupon on front of the flyer). I think this is the deal from some contest thing? I don't see many other AM in the flyer. 

Metro actually looks best... how strange. Buy two cereals (2/$10) get 20 AM or buy 2 juices (best deal is the 2/$5) and get 20 AM. I see that mentioned up above  

We leave Sunday so I can't see spending $100 on groceries this weekend!


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Sobey's has the spend $100 get 100AM this weekend, so that should help a bit.



Thanks!  I will have to see where the closest Sobey's is.  We don't have one where I live.



ngm said:


> Aaaaaah!  So excited!  Just won 10,000 Air Miles!!!  I don't know anybody IRL who actually cares about Air Miles and had to share with people who care!  I already bought one of our Disney tickets for our March trip, this should cover the rest of the tickets I need!



Oh so nice!  Congrats!



bababear_50 said:


> I looked at Metro on Reebee and I will probably buy the two cereals at 2x $5.00=$10.00= 20 airmiles
> Oasis juice boxes 2 for $5.00=20 airmiles --stock up for work
> babybel (laughing cow cheese) buy 2x $2.99=$6.00=10 airmiles



Is this for Metro coming out this week?


----------



## bababear_50

OMG!!!! Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are back! Starbucks e-vouchers.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I will have to see where the closest Sobey's is.  We don't have one where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so nice!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Metro coming out this week?


Hi Yes--last page in flyer.
Have a look here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-24-to-30/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Heads UP
New type of Universal Ticket is being offered
Looks like the old one is still there also.
3,550 airmiles

So you are getting 4 days with this ticket (2 Parks and 1 water Park).




More views:

1
2
3
4
5
*Universal Orlando ResortTM - 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket*


Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Yay Sobeys spend $100 get 100 coupon!


----------



## flower_petals

Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Heads UP
> New type of Universal Ticket is being offered
> Looks like the old one is still there also.
> 3,550 airmiles
> 
> So you are getting 4 days with this ticket (2 Parks and 1 water Park).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More views:
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> *Universal Orlando ResortTM - 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket*
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



these tickets look like a great value compared to the other universal tix on air miles! what a good catch!

just a heads up to anyone thinking about ordering some: make sure you check the terms and conditions. they expire in may 2018.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> I'm sure this has been explained somewhere amongst these 343 pages, but could you save me some reading please?
> Just starting out and was wondering what you consider a great shop. Basically how many points per dollar is worth it? Thanks





flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.



*First things first  the the hunt, always glad to have new members join the gang! I do my best to keep the first post of the thread up-to-date with links to flyers, coupons & some tips & suggestions. The title will also reflect where the current week's flyers first appear so you can quickly hop to the discussion of shopping lists and then reports of actual hunting trips.  For hubby & myself the only time we look at a product strictly on Airmiles basis is if it is at LEAST a 1:1 ratio. We NEVER will buy something just because it has bonus miles but we will stock up heavily when there are deals that are over & above that threshold -- we currently have a LOT of toilet paper stashed under the bed & paper towels in the laundry room. I keep a list of things that i will need soon and keep an eye on flyers and then pounce (currently i'm waiting on laundry detergent to fit that criteria) I also try to make sure things are also on sale!!*

*We do our regular weekly shopping at Metro simply because we like the store & employees and it's in a perfect location. Lately their offers have been pitiful but this week looks decent. Our closest Sobeys is over 40 minutes away so we only go there for exceptional deals -- this will mean around 5  - 10 AM per dollar (occasionally higher) Rexall is my go to store for 2 reasons:they post within 24 hours usually (even on the weekend) AND you can stack offers, coupons & loaded personal offers to get a very decent haul -- this week for me I spent $92.07 and walked out with 266 AM (well above my 1:1 ratio!)*

*Careful flyer studying, accurate list making and constant looking at this thread keeps my churning away. We also use our AMEX card everywhere we can & places it isn't taken we will use our BMO MasterCard so that we can double-dip. I always check the Airmilesshop.ca portal before I do any on-line shopping since many stores let you earn miles that way even if you can't in the brick & mortar locations.*

*Must admit I'm not terribly diligent with following other offers because -- our Zehrs isn't terribly well stocked, Shoppers --I love my Rexall. Hope this helps and that you'll stick with us. I've gone from earning around 5,000 miles/year to 18,000 this past year (and it was a bit slow for me!), mainly due to this thread *


----------



## Aladora

flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.



I will only shop airmiles if it makes sense. For instance, I'll go to Shell for gas if the $ is within a cent or two of Costco but not if it is much more than that.


----------



## osully

Some OK deals at Sobeys (Ottawa ON) besides the Spend $100 get 100AM promo. I hope to get at least 200 AM for just over $100. 


Glad kitchen and garbage bags 5.88 ea + 15AM when you buy 2 
Belvita breakfast cookies 2.99 ea + 5AM when you buy 2 
Billy Bee honey 5.99 + 5AM ea
And hopefully they don't put a limit or change the offer on the St Hubert sauce packets and cans, I plan to stock up on those this week! The tag said they are supposed to be 1.69 ea + 10 AM when you buy 2 until Sept 7. It's not as crazy good as the soup promo was but it's something we will use!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Foodland flyer is up and i noticed one fairly decent offer in the Ontario flyer ...buy 5 of various meats get 50 AM prices range from $4.99 - $9.99 (bacon, hotdogs, cold meat etc) This is on a page that is NOT showing up on Smart Canucks (the one I've been using to provide links in the first post) but it is on Reebee and the Foodland site proper. Also something rather odd looking to me, Croissant or Pretzel hamburger & hotdog buns, $3.99 each buy 3 get 25 AM*
*Foodland Ontario Flyer *


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> New type of Universal Ticket is being offered
> Looks like the old one is still there also.
> 3,550 airmiles
> 
> So you are getting 4 days with this ticket (2 Parks and 1 water Park).
> *Universal Orlando ResortTM - 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket*





marchingstar said:


> these tickets look like a great value compared to the other universal tix on air miles! what a good catch!
> 
> just a heads up to anyone thinking about ordering some: make sure you check the terms and conditions. they expire in may 2018.



Well, that sucks!  (wry grin).  I was hoping AM would offer tickets with free days added, but those will be useless to my family since they expire May 2018.

Back when Air Miles made a big stink about expiring AM friends of ours asked if we would go on a cruise with them.  So we used our AMs (over 28,000) to book the cruise.  Originally I was saving them for 4 RT flights to Hawaii.  Of course less than a week later Air Miles cancelled their whole expiration threat.

Only a month ago did I think since we are driving to Florida, that I could sneak in a couple of days at Universal after the cruise - if I could get enough Air Miles.  That fell through because our friends, who originally suggested a theme park maybe, can't.  I wouldn't feel right "ditching" them on the way home when we are driving down together (2 cars).

But that's all right.  Last night my husband agreed to spend a week in Orlando August 2018!  I'm planning for 3 days at Universal, 1 waterpark (not sure which) and 1 day at Animal Kingdom.  We have only been to Florida once (2010 - 8 full days at Disney) and had to leave AK 2 hours after rope drop (2 of us were sick that day).


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Foodland flyer is up and i noticed one fairly decent offer in the Ontario flyer ...buy 5 of various meats get 50 AM prices range from $4.99 - $9.99 (bacon, hotdogs, cold meat etc) This is on a page that is NOT showing up on Smart Canucks (the one I've been using to provide links in the first post) but it is on Reebee and the Foodland site proper. Also something rather odd looking to me, Croissant or Pretzel hamburger & hotdog buns, $3.99 each buy 3 get 25 AM*
> *Foodland Ontario Flyer *



Thanks Jacqueline--that is a good catch.
I will be getting some of those meats.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

My 500 AM bonus miles from AMEX's "Soar into More" posted today.  This is the one where you had to make 4 purchases at online stores plus register by a certain date.  With Chapter's free shipping my 4 purchases came to $16 and change. 

Also Foodland posted their 350 AM bonus miles for the 10 gift cards I purchased.

This was nice to wake up to!


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> My 500 AM bonus miles from AMEX's "Soar into More" posted today.  This is the one where you had to make 4 purchases at online stores plus register by a certain date.  *With Chapter's free shipping my 4 purchases came to $16 and change. *
> 
> Also Foodland posted their 350 AM bonus miles for the 10 gift cards I purchased.
> 
> This was nice to wake up to!



So you made all 4 online purchases at Chapters?  I was wondering if I needed to make the purchases at 4 different merchants.  I better place the rest of my orders today then!!


----------



## kerreyn

Sobey's / Safeway is a bust for me this week, here's hoping for a Blue Friday next week!  

Rexall isn't looking much better either.  Isn't today the last day for the Load and Go app?


----------



## hdrolfe

flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.



I shop for deals. However Sobeys and Metro are my go to grocery stores. I make my meals plans based on sales, and airmiles. I don't do PC points, I had a bad experience with their bank back in the day and cannot shop there, it just bugs me. I used to do shoppers points a lot, I used those to get christmas gifts for years, got us a Wii back then. I am trying to get those up a bit to get at least one good redemption this year but I prefer Rexall for the airmiles. Rexall is not as convenient though (although they did just open one on my way home from work so that is promising!) Any way. I try and do a mix, and I will shop for certain deals I know we will use (like the ice cream Sobeys deal a month or so ago... kiddo has been eating the stuff like crazy all summer!). I have a budget though and do need to stick to it. I get my gas at Shell too, it's on the way home which is when I tend to get gas since the price drops from the morning. I will often buy 25 Litres (that seems to be the most common limit for bonuses) unless we are going on a big trip or it's a really good price. Rather than fill up.


----------



## Debbie

flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.


 I look at all the options, myself. I take into account my personal offers from each of the sites, plus my Checkout 51 offers. Lately, my PC has been better for me, since so many of the Airmiles offers in store are 'buy 2'. My shelves and freezer are well stocked, so getting points right now is not coming easily. 



Aladora said:


> I will only shop airmiles if it makes sense. For instance, I'll go to Shell for gas if the $ is within a cent or two of Costco but not if it is much more than that.


I agree! I _wish_ our Costco had gas, but it doesn't, but I will buy at the north end if I happen to be out that way. Even with my 4cents off/litre coupons from Foodland, Shell (which also is not convenient) is more than that above Husky. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *Foodland flyer is up and i noticed one fairly decent offer in the Ontario flyer ...buy 5 of various meats get 50 AM prices range from $4.99 - $9.99 (bacon, hotdogs, cold meat etc) This is on a page that is NOT showing up on Smart Canucks (the one I've been using to provide links in the first post) but it is on Reebee and the Foodland site proper. Also something rather odd looking to me, Croissant or Pretzel hamburger & hotdog buns, $3.99 each buy 3 get 25 AM*
> *Foodland Ontario Flyer *


Mmmm. love the pretzel hot dog buns. Add a bit of 'cheese sauce' and you are in Le Cellier.


----------



## Silvermist999

flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.



I'm nowhere near as dedicated to AM collecting as some in this forum. I do have about $40 worth of shoppers optimum points which I've had for years.  Everything is overpriced at SDM so I don't shop much there unless it's unavoidable.  I have about $150 worth of PC points, wish we could still use to buy gift cards.  I like that they price match and will make use of their targeted offers. As for air miles, I don't shop at Metro, Rexall, or Sobeys regularly but if the AM offer is good I will go just for the offer.  To me saving money takes priority over earning the rewards. I do have both credit cards that offer air miles, and I always go through the airmileshops portal since I shop online a lot.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Silvermist999 said:


> So you made all 4 online purchases at Chapters?  I was wondering if I needed to make the purchases at 4 different merchants.  I better place the rest of my orders today then!!


What's the deadline to make the purchases?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> So you made all 4 online purchases at Chapters?  I was wondering if I needed to make the purchases at 4 different merchants.  I better place the rest of my orders today then!!



Yes.  There did not seem to be anything in the rules saying the purchases had to be done at 4 different stores so I did them all with Chapters.  At that time Chapters was offering free shipping with no minimum purchases!  I lucked out.  My orders were crazy small.  A multi-color ink pen for a stocking ($4); easy crossword puzzle book for stocking ($4); sticky notes for each of my last 2 orders ($3.50 each).  All 4 purchases were made same day Aug 10th.



momof2gr8kids said:


> What's the deadline to make the purchases?



Register your AMEX card by Aug 13 AND log in to the AMEX app by Aug 31 for 100 Air Miles.  The 4 purchases (100 AM each) have to be made by Aug 31.  At amazon.ca, the body shop, canon estore, roots, staples, townshoes, DSW, the shoe company, shoe warehouse, Indigo/Chapters, Hudson's Bay and Starbucks.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Silvermist999 said:


> To me saving money takes priority over earning the rewards.



Ah yes.  Collecting AirMiles is NOT a budget thing.  Especially since so many of the AM products are packaged, processed, and branded.  Every once in awhile they push their store brand but it's mostly the higher-priced ones.  Remember this whole program is a marketing effort...  Rarely do you find off-brand, bulk quantity products on an AM deal unless you are doing a "Spend X in-store, get Y AM" promo.  

Well you said you already understood this from the Shoppers program.  Shoppers doesn't have anything related to travelling to Disney though, and neither does PC Points.  

In my household, we upgrade our gaming consoles every few years with Shoppers points, we save money off our grocery bill with the PC points and we collect AM whenever there is a good promo on something that already is on our list.  Or if we have a "Spend X in-store, get Y AM" coupon and we have to get groceries anyway.  And we switched to the highest grade fuel at Shell so we can collect the AM when those promos are going on.

Collecting AM doesn't save you money... it's just a fun loyalty rewards program


----------



## Silvermist999

momof2gr8kids said:


> What's the deadline to make the purchases?



As @Disney Addicted mentioned, purchases need to be made by Aug 31.
I think my Amex won't get charged till the items ship so I just placed my last 2 Indigo orders, hoping they will ship by the 31st!


----------



## ngm

Has anybody ever figured out a way to get Disney gift cards or something with Air Miles?  (Is there way to use cash miles or something to buy gift cards, or gift cards to other stores (and then use those for Disney))?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> As @Disney Addicted mentioned, purchases need to be made by Aug 31.
> I think my Amex won't get charged till the items ship so I just placed my last 2 Indigo orders, hoping they will ship by the 31st!


*Here's the fine print related to the end of the promo*
*
You must use your enrolled Card online at a participating Canadian merchant to make a qualifying purchase between August 1, 2017 and August 31, 2017. Purchases must be posted to your account by September 14, 2017.
Have to shop before August 31st and post to your AMEX by Sept 14th -- doesn't matter when you actually GET the product (luckily cause one of mine is sitting in limbo somewhere ) I made my 4 purchases all on the 9th and they have all posted to the account and the bill has already been paid. I might make one more just to be sure, I'll do it thru the portal so i can get a few more miles!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> My 500 AM bonus miles from AMEX's "Soar into More" posted today.  This is the one where you had to make 4 purchases at online stores plus register by a certain date.  With Chapter's free shipping my 4 purchases came to $16 and change.
> 
> Also Foodland posted their 350 AM bonus miles for the 10 gift cards I purchased.
> 
> This was nice to wake up to!


*Mind me asking when your billing cycle ends? Ours is the 16th of the month so i guess i'll be waiting till September to see these miles show up. *


----------



## kerreyn

From the Airmiles facebook page, posted about an hour ago:

"This Saturday won’t be just any Saturday in Canada. We’ll be bringing smiles to our Collectors from coast to coast. Keep your eyes peeled on our social channels for even more great surprises!"

Could be interesting.


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> From the Airmiles facebook page, posted about an hour ago:
> 
> "This Saturday won’t be just any Saturday in Canada. We’ll be bringing smiles to our Collectors from coast to coast. Keep your eyes peeled on our social channels for even more great surprises!"
> 
> Could be interesting.



Good...I need about 700!!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mind me asking when your billing cycle ends? Ours is the 16th of the month so i guess i'll be waiting till September to see these miles show up. *



I have not had a chance to actually check the billing cycle just now, but yesterday I received an e-mail from AMEX that my latest statement is ready.  I received other AM from AMEX in addition to those bonus ones I mentioned.  The platnium and everyday purchase ones.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Metro turned out to be a lot of Air Miles for me.  I spent $87.47 pre-tax and received 145 AMs.  I only purchased items we use/eat and either needed or could use soon (like the juice boxes for school).  Except two items which are currently in the oven for a late lunch.    I forgot to mention that I use the Metro app for special AM coupons (change weekly).   It had a $30 = 15 AM plus 27 AMs from using 6 coupons which made up part of the 145 total AMs received.

Our freezer is practically empty in the way of meats, so I probably hit Sobey's tomorrow for the $100 = 100 AM.

At Foodland tomorrow I'll grab chicken strips, grill'ems, bacon and pepperoni for the freezer as well for another 50 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Metro turned out to be a lot of Air Miles for me.  I spent $87.47 pre-tax and received 145 AMs.  I only purchased items we use/eat and either needed or could use soon (like the juice boxes for school).  Except two items which are currently in the oven for a late lunch.    I forgot to mention that I use the Metro app for special AM coupons (change weekly).   It had a $30 = 15 AM plus 27 AMs from using 6 coupons which made up part of the 145 total AMs received.
> 
> Our freezer is practically empty in the way of meats, so I probably hit Sobey's tomorrow for the $100 = 100 AM.
> 
> At Foodland tomorrow I'll grab chicken strips, grill'ems, bacon and pepperoni for the freezer as well for another 50 AM.


*Check your e-mail, we just got a bunch of coupons that are good till the end of September -- they can be used multiple times. One is a spend X get X Am and the others are targeted --bananas, get 5, milk get 5 .. that sort of thing. These are over & above the weekly ones (which are also good for more than 1 week so long as you either print them out or save on your mobile device by selecting them all)*


----------



## westcoastminnie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> WOW....AM restocked their Disneyland adult tickets and boy did the AM redemption ever go up....a 5 day adult (CDN Resident discount) was 2,750 AM now it is 3,995....they still had child 5 day tickets at the CDN Resident offer of 2,600 AM....so I decided to order a child ticket and will go to the ticket window at DL and advise that I ordered a child by mistake and upgrade to an adult....I doubt it will cost me $147 (1395/95 *10) to upgrade.  I checked the current prices and a 5 day adult ticket is $350 and a child is $335.



Ugh - the 5 day Disneyland Parkhoppers have gone up again: adult is now 4095 miles (up from 3995 a couple of weeks ago) and child is 3995.


----------



## ngm

And I see they're out of Adult Disney World tickets right now.  I'm scared to see how much they go up by (especially since the previous ones were the Canadian resident discount tickets)!  I need my miles to post so I can at least take advantage of the Kids ones that are left!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ngm said:


> Has anybody ever figured out a way to get Disney gift cards or something with Air Miles?  (Is there way to use cash miles or something to buy gift cards, or gift cards to other stores (and then use those for Disney))?


What I've done is use my cash miles for groceries or gas then taken that $$ I would have spent and put it into my Disney fund. It was easier to do this when you could buy gift cards for many different places at shell but they stopped that earlier this year.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Silvermist999 said:


> As @Disney Addicted mentioned, purchases need to be made by Aug 31.
> I think my Amex won't get charged till the items ship so I just placed my last 2 Indigo orders, hoping they will ship by the 31st!


Thanks. I told my kids to make up a list from Staples for one of them...but I don't see free shipping at chapters anymore to make it worth my while.


----------



## Silvermist999

momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks. I told my kids to make up a list from Staples for one of them...but *I don't see free shipping at chapters* anymore to make it worth my while.



It's always free shipping if you select ship to store.

I placed two orders this morning, one for $7 gel pens and another for an
$11 notebook.  Each will ship for free to my nearest store.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Check your e-mail, we just got a bunch of coupons that are good till the end of September -- they can be used multiple times. One is a spend X get X Am and the others are targeted --bananas, get 5, milk get 5 .. that sort of thing. These are over & above the weekly ones (which are also good for more than 1 week so long as you either print them out or save on your mobile device by selecting them all)*



Really?  We are allowed to use those coupons again?  I always thought they were a one time redemption offer!  So I can use the $30 =15 AM again?  The goat's milk again?  (my daughter goes through a lot of that!).

If I purchase 2 goat's milk on one bill, would they apply the coupon twice?  Or does it need to be a seperate purchase?


Both our cars have empty gas tanks so off to Shell later tonight to put in 25L each.


----------



## marchingstar

Silvermist999 said:


> It's always free shipping if you select ship to store.
> 
> I placed two orders this morning, one for $7 gel pens and another for an
> $11 notebook.  Each will ship for free to my nearest store.



this is very true but the duck pointed out that in the fine print of the soar into more offer there's a stipulation that orders shipped to store don't qualify for the 100 miles per purchase. previous posters ordered during a free shipping, no minimum offer period, otherwise shipping to your home/work/whatever is only free if you spend 25$ minimum. 

i love the ship to store option, but it might not earn the bonus miles this time around.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Really?  We are allowed to use those coupons again?  I always thought they were a one time redemption offer!  So I can use the $30 =15 AM again?  The goat's milk again?  (my daughter goes through a lot of that!).
> 
> If I purchase 2 goat's milk on one bill, would they apply the coupon twice?  Or does it need to be a seperate purchase?
> 
> 
> Both our cars have empty gas tanks so off to Shell later tonight to put in 25L each.


*YUP, have at it and use them as many times as you want -- separate sales for as long as the coupon is valid. Some of the spend x get x are only valid once a day .. I don't have access to the email right now but later tonight I'll pull it up and stick a screen shot in for you!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Really?  We are allowed to use those coupons again?  I always thought they were a one time redemption offer!  So I can use the $30 =15 AM again?  The goat's milk again?  (my daughter goes through a lot of that!).
> 
> If I purchase 2 goat's milk on one bill, would they apply the coupon twice?  Or does it need to be a seperate purchase?


*Ok so i tried to just edit my other post and stick in the screen shot but it wouldn't work *
**
*The fine print that i highlighted is bogus .. works about as well as the words on the Rexall coupon that says can't be combined with Load and Go offers. We use these coupons multiple times until they expire. They do need to be in separate purchases so buying 2 goat milk would only give you the miles once unless you do 2 transactions. Our store has self-check and we have a great relationship with the employee who oversees them -- he gladly scans the coupons, if we didn't buy the correct item it beeps and doesn't work, none the worse for trying! We use the "weekly" offers for 2 weeks until they expire as well -- you do need to select them before the end of the week or they will vanish.*


----------



## Silvermist999

marchingstar said:


> this is very true but the duck pointed out that in the fine print of the soar into more offer there's a stipulation that orders shipped to store don't qualify for the 100 miles per purchase. previous posters ordered during a free shipping, no minimum offer period, otherwise shipping to your home/work/whatever is only free if you spend 25$ minimum.
> 
> i love the ship to store option, but it might not earn the bonus miles this time around.



UGH!!!! Thanks for the heads up,  I would have lost 200 AM if you hadn't pointed this out to me! Off to re-order and order some more, its all worth it tho!  Thanks again!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

flower_petals said:


> Another question, sorry.  I know this is an airmiles thread, but do you only shop airmiles.  Or do you still take the best option.  Between shoppers, airmiles or pc points.


I do most of my grocery shopping at RCSS because my DD is a manager and I get a discount.  I've currently got 250k PC Points and in the last month I've redeemed over 100k getting things for my other DD to take away to University.  I do really well with PC points because of the loaded offers. 

This weekend I will get all my groceries at Sobeys because of the 100 AM coupon.  It will cost a little more but the miles are decent when you add in some in store offers and the loaded offers.  

When Metro has a good offer I will get that but usually not much more.  Back in May/June I had a special card that gave me 25 AM on a $25 purchase and it was valid daily for both months. The store in my neighbourhood  had reno'd and it was a promo to bring people back.  I made pretty good use of that card. I divided up my shopping and was able to go several times a week.  At the same time I also had emailed bonus coupons.  So on a $25-ish purchase I was earning 45-60 miles each day.  Don't remember my grand total on miles over that 2 months but it was some where around 900.  For Metro that's good. 

Don't really do Optimum points any more.  It takes too long to accumulate them and the bonus redemptions are few and far between now.  I did get a laptop 2 years ago on bonus redemption and a $400 laptop ended up costing me $80 OOP. I haven't made any effort to collect there since then.


----------



## damo

So, the Air Miles facebook page is saying that tomorrow is #HappyAnyDay and advises us to follow social media for surprises......hmmmmm



https://www.facebook.com/AirMilesCanada/


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok so i tried to just edit my other post and stick in the screen shot but it wouldn't work *
> *View attachment 264363*
> *The fine print that i highlighted is bogus .. works about as well as the words on the Rexall coupon that says can't be combined with Load and Go offers. We use these coupons multiple times until they expire. They do need to be in separate purchases so buying 2 goat milk would only give you the miles once unless you do 2 transactions. Our store has self-check and we have a great relationship with the employee who oversees them -- he gladly scans the coupons, if we didn't buy the correct item it beeps and doesn't work, none the worse for trying! We use the "weekly" offers for 2 weeks until they expire as well -- you do need to select them before the end of the week or they will vanish.*



I'll give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nice - our 5 AM from Shell posted already!    It's the little things in life, right?


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah for Brampton Foodland for having a generous supply
of the airmiles listings/offerings.
I picked up:

Sliced Turkey
Hot dogs
3 packages of bacon
50 airmiles

4 boxes of chicken strips/bites
1 box natural hamburgers
50 airmiles

6 cans of Habitant pea and ham soup (10 airmiles for every two bought)
30 airmiles

*targeted my offers ----potato egg salad 5 airmiles

*targeted my offers---Spend $120.00 get 30 bonus airmiles.

*targeted my offers --- One box prime chicken get 15 airmiles.

*targeted my offers---one Tzatziki dip get 5 airmiles.


Somehow I got an extra 50 airmiles on this shop and I have no idea how.
BUT I am not complaining.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> 6 cans of Habitant pea and ham soup (10 airmiles for every two bought)
> 30 airmiles
> 
> Somehow I got an extra 50 airmiles on this shop and I have no idea how.
> BUT I am not complaining.



Darn it.  I just came back from Foodland.  I love Habitant pea soup & ham bits!  I didn't realize they had an AM offer on them.  My Dad lives beside Foodland.  Maybe I'll pop back in and grab some later this week.  I netted 52 AM from Foodland.

Now Sobeys - wow, they are just as expensive as Foodland.  We don't have one near us so I have not shopped there before.  Lots of items on my grocery list I didn't purchase because of their prices.  Surprisingly it was cheaper to get chicken breasts marinated at their butcher section than pre-packed on the shelf.  In addition to the 100 AM, I received 20 through groceries; 20 for spending $60 (why?) and 5 base miles TWICE.  Yep, twice!  The cashier insisted he did not need to scan the AM coupon.  Of course no AM showed up on my receipt.  Customer Service had to fix it and ended up giving me another 5 base miles with the 100.  Total 150 AM from Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Darn it.  I just came back from Foodland.  I love Habitant pea soup & ham bits!  I didn't realize they had an AM offer on them.  My Dad lives beside Foodland.  Maybe I'll pop back in and grab some later this week.  I netted 52 AM from Foodland.
> 
> Now Sobeys - wow, they are just as expensive as Foodland.  We don't have one near us so I have not shopped there before.  Lots of items on my grocery list I didn't purchase because of their prices.  Surprisingly it was cheaper to get chicken breasts marinated at their butcher section than pre-packed on the shelf.  In addition to the 100 AM, I received 20 through groceries; 20 for spending $60 (why?) and 5 base miles TWICE.  Yep, twice!  The cashier insisted he did not need to scan the AM coupon.  Of course no AM showed up on my receipt.  Customer Service had to fix it and ended up giving me another 5 base miles with the 100.  Total 150 AM from Sobeys.



I like their ham and pea soup and this is coming from someone that as a child ,used to spit her peas in her glass of milk when no one was looking. I always offered to clear the dining room table on these occasions.,,,lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Heading to grocery shop at Sobeys now! I'm hoping the MyOffers offer "spend $90 get 30" that I got today works as well as the "spend $100 get 100" coupon! 

They do such a good job with their MyOffers... it's at least 60% stuff I would already buy


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> So, the Air Miles facebook page is saying that tomorrow is #HappyAnyDay and advises us to follow social media for surprises......hmmmmm
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AirMilesCanada/



Can you post tomorrow and let us know what's up. I can't get on to Facebook as I refuse to download my picture. I will get one of my DS to log in if something needs to be done interactively (cause I'm not going to be able to do it).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> I can't get on to Facebook as I refuse to download my picture.



Did Facebook change their policy....my profile picture is currently Dory and previously it has been Olaf (same as on here), Sadness, Canadian Mickey head...lots of different pictures....that definitely aren't me...


----------



## bababear_50

I don't have a Facebook account either so hopefully if something special is announced someone will take pity upon me and post the information here. 
Thanks and Hugs Mel


----------



## flower_petals

Thanks guys - your post helped a lot.  I do well with pc points  because of the loaded offers, but a metro just opened around the corner at my mall.  I take transit and do big shops at a time (and cab it home). I feel we waste a lot of produce in between.  I"m hoping just hitting metro every couple of days for the things we need will help eliminate that, and eventually get our tickets for 2020.  I just wished they priced matched.  =(


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Can you post tomorrow and let us know what's up. I can't get on to Facebook as I refuse to download my picture. I will get one of my DS to log in if something needs to be done interactively (cause I'm not going to be able to do it).





bababear_50 said:


> I don't have a Facebook account either so hopefully if something special is announced someone will take pity upon me and post the information here.
> Thanks and Hugs Mel



*You gotta know The Duck has got your back! I'll be checking it out and posting screen shots! *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *You gotta know The Duck has got your back! I'll be checking it out and posting screen shots! *
> *View attachment 264618*


Thanks Ducky
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

flower_petals said:


> Thanks guys - your post helped a lot.  I do well with pc points  because of the loaded offers, but a metro just opened around the corner at my mall.  I take transit and do big shops at a time (and cab it home). I feel we waste a lot of produce in between.  I"m hoping just hitting metro every couple of days for the things we need will help eliminate that, and eventually get our tickets for 2020.  I just wished they priced matched.  =(



I had to laugh when I read your post......my sister swears by shopping at Walmart.........
we live in the same neighbourhood. She doesn't understand my interest in airmiles.(silly girl) One day I was shopping at Walmart and when I got in line to pay.....yep some lady was holding up the line as she price matched everything and I mean everything ..........I say to my son really seriously is she going to price match toothpaste  ...the lady turns and looks at me and say Hi Sis how's it going! Thank-goodness they now have lines for people who price match...... Best wishes on collecting miles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I don't have a Facebook account either so hopefully if something special is announced someone will take pity upon me and post the information here.
> Thanks and Hugs Mel



Like the new avatar!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, I'm slightly skeptical about this Happy Day news, which is supposed to drop today, but no one has seen anything yet.  

I'm sure people are thinking it will be an amazing promotion like Mega Miles or STB, but I think it will be a dud.

Thoughts?


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm, I'm slightly skeptical about this Happy Day news, which is supposed to drop today, but no one has seen anything yet.
> 
> I'm sure people are thinking it will be an amazing promotion like Mega Miles or STB, but I think it will be a dud.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it is going to be some one day thing....nothing like Mega Miles or STB.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, whenever they try to hype up a promotion it always sucks LOL


----------



## flower_petals

That's hilarious! I don't think I've seen those separate lines at our Walmart. I can say I'm not that bad. It's usually just cucumbers and cheese bars =)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Like the new avatar!



Thanks Hon and yours is looking very cool too!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm come on Airmiles I am waiting here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I am trying to be positive ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
need more coffee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## kimbert

People on the Twitter are saying the happy day thing will begin at 11am Eastern...


----------



## DizzyDis

Thanks for keeping an ye out for the FB! Mine is deciding not to work, so I am trying to decide if I get groceries now before taking DD to birthday party (thinking Metro and then decide if I do Sobeys as well this week for the $100, my cupboards are pretty bare...) or wait until after the "big reveal"

Thank you for the 11 am update, will watch closely!


----------



## hdrolfe

DizzyDis said:


> Thanks for keeping an ye out for the FB! Mine is deciding not to work, so I am trying to decide if I get groceries now before taking DD to birthday party (thinking Metro and then decide if I do Sobeys as well this week for the $100, my cupboards are pretty bare...) or wait until after the "big reveal"
> 
> Thank you for the 11 am update, will watch closely!



My facebook isn't working either. I guess all the people waiting for some big Airmiles special deal have crashed it?   I'm busy packing today. We go tomorrow! I cannot wait.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My facebook isn't working either. I guess all the people waiting for some big Airmiles special deal have crashed it?   I'm busy packing today. We go tomorrow! I cannot wait.



Oh my Gosh Hon
Have the BEST time ever!
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Well here we go...big whoop....

We’re celebrating YOU today! Tell us how AIR MILES has made you #HappyAnyDay on social and you will be entered for a chance to win 1 of 20 prizes we will be giving out throughout the day! Terms apply. http://bit.ly/HappyAnyDay2017


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FB is up and running again but I would imagine will have little hiccups for a bit, not uncommon when they activate the "safe check in" feature during large scale events. Hurricane whatever his name is in Texas today.*

*Still no Happy Smiley Day info........*


----------



## bababear_50

Look here
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24000248

Not really what I was hoping for. I don't have social media accounts but best wishes to those of you that do.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Not going to get my panties in a knot over this one. May still try to get a facebook account up and running but I'm really not into social media either.  This site is as social as I get.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Well here we go...big whoop....
> 
> We’re celebrating YOU today! Tell us how AIR MILES has made you #HappyAnyDay on social and you will be entered for a chance to win 1 of 20 prizes we will be giving out throughout the day! Terms apply. http://bit.ly/HappyAnyDay2017



Yup, so much hype over nothing, as I expected.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Cause i said i would do a screenshot for you social media avoiders ---totally understand! for me FB is as far as it goes and that started because i didn't have a Smart phone so i couldn't text the kids. They all have messenger on their phones so we can chat using that. Now that I've been on it since 2008 I'm rather addicted  I think it's a STUPID promo,  I won't be doing it because even though i AM on FB rarely are any of my posts are  "public" and you can only do ONE throughout the day or you'll be disqualified. A chance at one of TWENTY posts and there are already 419 comments on the FB post alone -started at 11*

* *


----------



## mernin

I entered on Facebook because I have an account but it's a rather lame promo...


----------



## bababear_50

Gave it a try and sent this * Tweet*  out (I still have no idea how to maneuver my way around Twitter though).
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

My load and go for next week is spend 60 get 100.  Hopefully the coupon will be similar.


----------



## osully

totally lame contest.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Gave it a try and sent this * Tweet*  out (I still have no idea how to maneuver my way around Twitter though).
> Hugs Mel


*Super cute! But to show how lame i am with social media -- will the hashtag work since it's part of the design???*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *FB is up and running again but I would imagine will have little hiccups for a bit, not uncommon when they activate the "safe check in" feature during large scale events. Hurricane whatever his name is in Texas today.*
> 
> *Still no Happy Smiley Day info........*



My facebook never went down.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> My facebook never went down.


*I don't know if mine did or not.... I slept in *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Super cute! But to show how lame i am with social media -- will the hashtag work since it's part of the design???*



This is kind of like a Jacqueline please don't ask me cause I have no idea what I am doing here. This was definitely out of my comfort zone.
I went to Twitter and made an account, which I will probably delete tomorrow.
I posted the image to #AnyHappyDay and to @airmiles......
My son said it posted ok and Airmiles Canada gave it a like so I must have done it correct,
I think. Too much stress ...how about a simple airmiles contest please.
I think our thread here should be considered a "Airmiles Social Media " cause I feel like Dorothy in there's no place like home, there's no place like home.................#AirmileAlertDIS
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mind me asking when your billing cycle ends? Ours is the 16th of the month so i guess i'll be waiting till September to see these miles show up. *



I looked at my AMEX bill this morning.  My billing date is the 21st monthly.

I noticed all my purchases for the "Soar into more" (each time spend $100+ and receive 100 AM up to $500 and 500 AM) *and* "Soar into More second offer" (the make 4 different online purchases & log in to app to get 500 AM) are on this bill.

But I only received 500 AM (bonus miles from Soar into More it says on bill).  So, I'm not sure from which of the two promotions it came from, nor why I did not receive the other 500 AM since everything was on the same bill.


----------



## DizzyDis

Have been able to take advantage of some great Metro points with their emailed version of the card I got, sped $50 get 50 AM can use each day until Ag 30. Since I have 2 accounts, I used the one for each yesterday, plus my targeted offers and the juice box offer mentioned earlier and the cereal one, netting 120 AM for first order of $52 and 125 AM for second order of $56. Since it was all stuff I use and a bunch of the orders were fruit, etc with very little points, I consider this a huge win!

Btw, have submitted a request for personal shopper quotes for 1 and 2 day tickets with and without park hopper (WDW), so will post when I get those quotes in case they are of interest to anyone else!


----------



## damo

DizzyDis said:


> Have been able to take advantage of some great Metro points with their emailed version of the card I got, sped $50 get 50 AM can use each day until Ag 30. Since I have 2 accounts, I used the one for each yesterday, plus my targeted offers and the juice box offer mentioned earlier and the cereal one, netting 120 AM for first order of $52 and 125 AM for second order of $56. Since it was all stuff I use and a bunch of the orders were fruit, etc with very little points, I consider this a huge win!
> 
> Btw, have submitted a request for personal shopper quotes for 1 and 2 day tickets with and without park hopper (WDW), so will post when I get those quotes in case they are of interest to anyone else!



You're pretty lucky.  I got a get 10 when you spend $20.  Not nearly as exciting.

I did hit Sobey's yesterday and the loaded spend $100 get 30 did piggyback with their flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM.


----------



## DizzyDis

I have really not been going to Metro much lately with either card, so am wondering if that is why the return was better. I am thinking it may be worth a try of shopping primarily at Sobeys until my buy offers at Metro get much better, then switching over so that my loaded Sobey's offers get down from the current spend $140 get 30 AM they are at now...

But I think I will try Sobey's today and see if there is enough to get past the $100 to the $140 and see if I can double dip with their 100 AM plus my loaded and actually walk away with a decent return. As I have both of my children today (DH is out having fun for the day  ), deciding if there is any chance of this being successful or if this should be a post-bedtime activity...


----------



## ottawamom

I got a spend $35 get 35 AM good till August 30th. I have been strategically shopping each day. I haven't shopped at Metro much recently and mine is undergoing construction so I really think they should be offering me more to shop there .


----------



## bababear_50

Dang........... the Universal 2 Day 2 Park Pass is gone from the airmiles site,,,,,,,,,,,,
I needed one more..............
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Have been able to take advantage of some great Metro points with their emailed version of the card I got, sped $50 get 50 AM can use each day until Ag 30. Since I have 2 accounts, I used the one for each yesterday, plus my targeted offers and the juice box offer mentioned earlier and the cereal one, netting 120 AM for first order of $52 and 125 AM for second order of $56. Since it was all stuff I use and a bunch of the orders were fruit, etc with very little points, I consider this a huge win!
> 
> Btw, have submitted a request for personal shopper quotes for 1 and 2 day tickets with and without park hopper (WDW), so will post when I get those quotes in case they are of interest to anyone else!



Hi Hon
I am interested in the personal shopper quotes for 1 and 2 day tickets,,
Thanks Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Dang........... the Universal 2 Day 2 Park Pass is gone from the airmiles site,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I needed one more..............
> Mel



They come and go.  I'm sure they'll be back.

(they better be back...I need one more too)


----------



## mernin

bababear_50 said:


> Dang........... the Universal 2 Day 2 Park Pass is gone from the airmiles site,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I needed one more..............
> Mel


 I did too!  Fingers crossed they come back.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo!  NSLC Festival of Wines tickets are available for redemption for Onyx-level collectors again this year!  2 tickets per collector number.
At $65 a pop, this is a great redemption


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Dang........... the Universal 2 Day 2 Park Pass is gone from the airmiles site,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I needed one more..............
> Mel


Today, I see a* 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket* 
as a special. 4 days for 2, and the added park. I wonder if they are going to this instead, for now?


----------



## ottawamom

Here's this weeks Rexall coupon.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Aug28/AUG28-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo, another 5 AM earned at Shell!  I know, it's silly how excited I get.  

Looks like the DL Kids and Adults tickets are back, but just the WDW kids' ones are still available.  The DL Adult ones popped off sale for a day or so... 

I'm not sure if I will be able to use the rest of my AM coupons this month for Safeway... they expire on the 1st and I just don't think I have $100 of shopping to do.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Here's this weeks Rexall coupon.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Aug28/AUG28-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf


*Thanks for being quicker to the draw then me this morning (YES, i did just refer to 12:30 as morning, don't be overly jealous )*

*Worth noting that the coupon is only valid till Wednesday which generally means there will be a much better offer for Thursday ONLY*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> I have about $150 worth of PC points, wish we could still use to buy gift cards.



I'm not as lucky as some others and have a variety of AM stores to shop at frequently, so the majority of my Am are from Safeway or Shell.  But I do shop RCSS often when the offers at Safeway are not great.  What I do when I have 10,000 PC points, I will either make two purchases, one with my groceries, use my 100.00  savings.  Then in the next purchase, I use buy a visa card.  Or I will just go to the bank, and physically take out the cash and keep it in my cash stash for our vacation fund.  I almost have enough for 2 5day tickets in to Disneyworld.  That way when we plan our trip, I will have the cash to purchase the extra tickets.  I have a couple different cash stashes.  That one from my grocery strategy...and also another one from my little sideline of refinishing /upcycling furniture and selling it in the city here.  This momma is determined to get our boys their first trip to Disneyworld/ Universal Studios.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's what I do with my PC Plus and Air Miles Cash miles.  If I redeem for groceries, I take that money I would have spent and put it in our trip fund.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Today, I see a* 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket*
> as a special. 4 days for 2, and the added park. I wonder if they are going to this instead, for now?



While I think this is a great deal for those staying at UO longer we will only be there for 2 days,,i hope the old one comes back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for being quicker to the draw then me this morning (YES, i did just refer to 12:30 as morning, don't be overly jealous )*
> 
> *Worth noting that the coupon is only valid till Wednesday which generally means there will be a much better offer for Thursday ONLY*



I would love to be able to sleep in like that but my fuzzy white dog needs to be walked each morning before 8am.

I didn't even notice the date on the coupon when I used it today. Did some shopping on DH card as he had better Load and Go offers. I was planning on going again (using my card) on Thursday. I will have to check to see what's up on Wednesday and plan accordingly. I've got L&G, coupon and email (60+50+50) for spending $30 so whatever is up will have to beat that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I think our thread here should be considered a "Airmiles Social Media " cause I feel like Dorothy in there's no place like home, there's no place like home.................#AirmileAlertDIS
> Hugs Mel



*THIS! I must admit that this thread is the 2nd thing i do in the morning before i even get out of bed (First e-mail to see if there's anything to report and/or share) and one of the last things i check before heading to bed.*
*Today marks the 2nd anniversary of our little community so i think we need to celebrate *
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I would love to be able to sleep in like that but my fuzzy white dog needs to be walked each morning before 8am.
> 
> I didn't even notice the date on the coupon when I used it today. Did some shopping on DH card as he had better Load and Go offers. I was planning on going again (using my card) on Thursday. I will have to check to see what's up on Wednesday and plan accordingly. I've got L&G, coupon and email (60+50+50) for spending $30 so whatever is up will have to beat that.


*Well i was still awake at 3 and Saturday night? Clocked maybe 20 minutes,i slept more when my kids were infants *

*My targeted offer for this week is spend $80.00 get 100 and since i really don't need anything right now I'm going to wait on Thursday's potential offer to be better!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Just because I'm up to walk the dog doesn't mean I don't partake of the occasional afternoon nap (my favourite thing).


----------



## Disney Addicted

Debbie said:


> Today, I see a* 3-Park 2-Day Park-to-Park with 2 Days Free Ticket*
> as a special. 4 days for 2, and the added park. I wonder if they are going to this instead, for now?



Hmm... at first I thought no, they will bring the other one back as well.  But now I wonder if it will be the only US offer until the new year and AM runs out of stock.  This is the current special Universal Studios is offering on their website but it also states the tickets are only being sold until November 30, 2017.  The tickets expire in May 2018 otherwise this would be perfect for our trip, which isn't until end-August 2018.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Hmm... at first I thought no, they will bring the other one back as well.  But now I wonder if it will be the only US offer until the new year and AM runs out of stock.  This is the current special Universal Studios is offering on their website but it also states the tickets are only being sold until November 30, 2017.  The tickets expire in May 2018 otherwise this would be perfect for our trip, which isn't until end-August 2018.



Perhaps, but the ticket is listed as an Air Miles Event Exclusive.  That makes me think that this isn't going to be one of their normal tickets that they sell.


----------



## ottawamom

On the version of the Airmiles website I see, they have moved it to the "Fun and Attractions USA" section. It may be here for a while.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> On the version of the Airmiles website I see, they have moved it to the "Fun and Attractions USA" section. It may be here for a while.



That's where I saw it as well.  I clicked on Dream Rewards and went straight to USA Attractions.


----------



## kuhltiffany

If any NBA fans are in Ottawa this coming Monday, I just got this in my email...


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> On the version of the Airmiles website I see, they have moved it to the "Fun and Attractions USA" section. It may be here for a while.



I see it there as well but if you look at the category title, it says, "Dream Rewards / Events & Attractions / AIR MILES Events Exclusive"


----------



## damo

Today is senior's day at Rexall.  If you are over 55, you get 20% off non sale items.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Today is senior's day at Rexall.  If you are over 55, you get 20% off non sale items.


*But for someone like me who makes a game out of getting as close as possible to the threshold it throws a real wrench into my math...  On Tuesdays I've been known to grab a few "add this to my order so i make the $" Those days i walk out with a snack or drink that I wasn't planning on having so i guess it's a win-win???*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *But for someone like me who makes a game out of getting as close as possible to the threshold it throws a real wrench into my math...  On Tuesdays I've been known to grab a few "add this to my order so i make the $" Those days i walk out with a snack or drink that I wasn't planning on having so i guess it's a win-win???*



That's what happened to me today!  I didn't realize seniors were 55 too.  I'll make a point from now on to try and hit senior Tuesdays.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AAKKKK so today Amazon is one of the 10X online stores and i shopped on FRIDAY just missed out on 36 AM, guess i need to do MORE shopping Time for Santa to get busy *


----------



## isabellea

I placed 3 orders last weekend!!! I was 100% sure Amazon wouldn't be in the 10X.


----------



## Debbie

Crap! I ordered my daughter's books for teaching from Amazon...and forgot AGAIN to go through the portal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oooh, I wonder if my son needs any textbooks that maybe I can order through Amazon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Crap! I ordered my daughter's books for teaching from Amazon...and forgot AGAIN to go through the portal.


*I never do any on-line shopping without first checking the portal because they are constantly adding new stores to the list. One i found surprising is the Disney Store! Heck, even the Mint is there if anyone wants the 150 coins. Also included are hotel chains, car rentals, Groupon, Ebay etc. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oooh, I wonder if my son needs any textbooks that maybe I can order through Amazon!





Debbie said:


> Crap! I ordered my daughter's books for teaching from Amazon...and forgot AGAIN to go through the portal.



*There is this bunch of fine print but i still order EVERYTHING and they somehow seem to sort it out! Some books have netted miles while others didn't *

*Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Books, eBooks, Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks.*

*Just ordered hubby a set of tools for his office and THEY did in fact earn me 2 base miles and 2 bonus so, who knows??*


----------



## tinkerone

A tiny story to maybe make you smile........
A hour ago when DH and I were going out I told him that we needed to stop at shell and put in 25 liters of gas, no more, no less.  He said 'okay'.  I said, '25 liters, no more, no less'.  He said 'I'm not an idiot, I know what I'm doing'.  We stop at Shell, Mr. 'I'm not an idiot' gets out and puts $25 _dollars_ worth of gas in the tank, hands me the receipt and looks please that he did exactly what he was supposed to.  
What can I say??  Lol.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> A tiny story to maybe make you smile........
> A hour ago when DH and I were going out I told him that we needed to stop at shell and put in 25 liters of gas, no more, no less.  He said 'okay'.  I said, '25 liters, no more, no less'.  He said 'I'm not an idiot, I know what I'm doing'.  We stop at Shell, Mr. 'I'm not an idiot' gets out and puts $25 _dollars_ worth of gas in the tank, hands me the receipt and looks please that he did exactly what he was supposed to.
> What can I say??  Lol.



gas is 99.9 here--maybe 25 dollars is 25 litres? or maybe i'm just wishfully thinking for you!


----------



## marchingstar

AM friends will commiserate with me, i think:

until a minute ago, i thought today was wednesday. which was exciting because i'm pretty sure we're going to see a blue friday out west this week, and i want to see the flyer (which comes out wed evenings). when i realized it's only tuesday i felt so disappointed i'll have to wait another day to see the sales!


----------



## ottawamom

Today feels like a Wednesday to me too! I want my AM to post


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oooh, I wonder if my son needs any textbooks that maybe I can order through Amazon!


My oldest DD bought all her uni books from Amazon.  She saved a ton of money.  She often found used books that cost way less than half of what they would cost at the school book store.  Even the new books were cheaper.

BTW, if you can't earn AM for books on Amazon go through Ebates.  I think Amazon is only 1% cash back but it's better than nothing.


----------



## bababear_50

New way to use those cash airmiles
Grocery E-voucher gift cards
Get a Grocery Gift Card eVoucher online with your Cash Miles.







  This news will get your taste buds tingling





Take a slice out of your shopping


Dear Mel

Great news! There's now a way to use your AIR MILES® Cash Miles for grocery purchases of over $100 at Sobeys and other participating stores.

We're pleased to introduce a new Cash Reward – Grocery Gift Card eVouchers. You can get them online with your Cash Miles, print them at home and use them towards your grocery purchases in-store.

Bon appétit!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

$10 for95 reward miles


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> New way to use those cash airmiles
> Grocery E-voucher gift cards
> Get a Grocery Gift Card eVoucher online with your Cash Miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news will get your taste buds tingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a slice out of your shopping
> 
> 
> Dear Mel
> 
> Great news! There's now a way to use your AIR MILES® Cash Miles for grocery purchases of over $100 at Sobeys and other participating stores.
> 
> We're pleased to introduce a new Cash Reward – Grocery Gift Card eVouchers. You can get them online with your Cash Miles, print them at home and use them towards your grocery purchases in-store.
> 
> Bon appétit!
> Hugs Mel




Hmm, I wonder if this is a work around to being able to buy gift cards with AirMiles?  If I buy an e-voucher, can I use it to buy a gift card?  I wonder how to find out (other than simply trying it!).


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if this is a work around to being able to buy gift cards with AirMiles?  If I buy an e-voucher, can I use it to buy a gift card?  I wonder how to find out (other than simply trying it!).


*I've found this is a clear cut "all depends" wishy-washy subject. 2 stores in our area (including a Foodland) have very large signs at all of the giftcard holders, tills and customer service desk that say you can not buy gift cards with gift cards with the reasoning that the foodbank provides the gift cards for fresh food they have no way to store. Other stores it depends on who is on the till at any given time... Not something i want to attempt but then I'm a bit of a wimpy duck*


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> gas is 99.9 here--maybe 25 dollars is 25 litres? or maybe i'm just wishfully thinking for you!


Nope, $1.09 and 22.84 liters.  Lol.


----------



## gocolts

damo said:


> I see it there as well but if you look at the category title, it says, "Dream Rewards / Events & Attractions / AIR MILES Events Exclusive"



"Dream Rewards / Events & Attractions / AIR MILES Events Exclusive" has been removed ):


----------



## bababear_50

Halifax
1 reward mile








*Access for two (2) to the NSLC Festival of Wines - Friday, September 29, 2017 - 1:00 pm*

An exclusive invitation for Onyx Collectors, to attend a Grand Tasting at the 2017 Festival of Wines.

It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331680627


----------



## Sparrow78

marchingstar said:


> AM friends will commiserate with me, i think:
> 
> until a minute ago, i thought today was wednesday. which was exciting because i'm pretty sure we're going to see a blue friday out west this week, and i want to see the flyer (which comes out wed evenings). when i realized it's only tuesday i felt so disappointed i'll have to wait another day to see the sales!


I'll tell you tomorrow morning... My DD is doing flyers for a neighbour and we are packing them tomorrow morning. Meant to do it today because I was thinking about blue Friday too lol and kept trying to go open the boxes and forgetting


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-31-to-september-6/all

spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
spend $100.00 get 60 airmiles

To be honest I was hoping for some better back to school specials.


Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Never like Metro's deals!


----------



## damo

gocolts said:


> "Dream Rewards / Events & Attractions / AIR MILES Events Exclusive" has been removed ):



boooooooo

I'm still hopeful.  They don't have adult WDW tickets right now either.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-31-to-september-6/all
> 
> spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
> spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
> spend $100.00 get 60 airmiles
> 
> To be honest I was hoping for some better back to school specials.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Seems like when there is a time that people have to shop anyway the AM's are slim to none  ie:back to school, Thanksgiving, etc.


----------



## damo

Rexall has a spend $50 get 110 AM on Thursday

http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/Aug31/BTS_AM110Coupon_ONMB.pdf


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> New way to use those cash airmiles
> Grocery E-voucher gift cards
> Get a Grocery Gift Card eVoucher online with your Cash Miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news will get your taste buds tingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a slice out of your shopping
> 
> 
> Dear Mel
> 
> Great news! There's now a way to use your AIR MILES® Cash Miles for grocery purchases of over $100 at Sobeys and other participating stores.
> 
> We're pleased to introduce a new Cash Reward – Grocery Gift Card eVouchers. You can get them online with your Cash Miles, print them at home and use them towards your grocery purchases in-store.
> 
> Bon appétit!
> Hugs Mel



Or is this that they will reward you with a $10 e-voucher when you spend over $100 at their store. Right now you can redeem for use towards your groceries (doesn't matter how much you've spent, assumes >$10) so I'm not certain being able to purchase an e-voucher is a real bonus except that you can hand them off to whoever to use.  I guess you could redeem for  and e-voucher and then use it at FreshCo (they accept Sobeys GC but don't participate in AM) I'm not sure I'm seeing the benefit of this new offer correctly.

Interpretation?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Or is this that they will reward you with a $10 e-voucher when you spend over $100 at their store. Right now you can redeem for use towards your groceries (doesn't matter how much you've spent, assumes >$10) so I'm not certain being able to purchase an e-voucher is a real bonus except that you can hand them off to whoever to use.  I guess you could redeem for  and e-voucher and then use it at FreshCo (they accept Sobeys GC but don't participate in AM) I'm not sure I'm seeing the benefit of this new offer correctly.
> 
> Interpretation?



Hi Hon
I am not sure how others will use them but for me I will send them to my son who is taking a year off work to finish his University degree,,money is going to be tight for him this year.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sparrow78

Blue Friday for us out west! 

Quaker granola bars $1.99 and buy 10 for 100
Huggies diapers 3 for 100 (boo really wanted pampers)
trtilla chips 4 for 50
chunky soup 5 for 50
KD cases 2 for 100
nestle ice cream 4 for 100 (I feel this happens every time this summer)


----------



## Cinderella6174

damo said:


> Rexall has a spend $50 get 110 AM on Thursday
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/Aug31/BTS_AM110Coupon_ONMB.pdf


the coupon says it cannot be combined with load and go? Do you think it might work? Have been away on vacation so need to start collecting again. I'm just about 600 miles away from onyx


----------



## ottawamom

All their coupons say they can't be used with L&G. Use the coupon, L&G should load automatically if not shop some more and use it. My L&G always stacks with my weekly email. This shouldn't be any different.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> the coupon says it cannot be combined with load and go? Do you think it might work? Have been away on vacation so need to start collecting again. I'm just about 600 miles away from onyx


*That wording has been on the coupons for quite a long time -- because I'm uber-lazy today I've found a post i made about this earlier and i'll just cut and paste it here! It's from June 6th this year and I'm still happily stacking away.*


*"OK, i just waded backwards thru this monster thread to page 103 and found out that on October 6th i made a post about the weekly coupon having the wording "cannot be combined with any other coupon offer".
Now on page 113 and discovered it was Nov 6th when i was pushed to the loadngo offers.
After that the thread becomes waaaay bogged down with the STB promo posts but i did find that in early December i reported the coupon wording changed to add in they couldn't be used with any loadngo offers but that i was still successfully stacking the offers repeatedly. (super happy that i use this font & colour to post made the searching MUCH easier!!)
So until i get denied at a till i will continue to present every coupon i can find, buy items in my loadngo offers and on shelf items. Rexall is my easiest shop to rack up the miles, once place that i don't mind all the foils attached to aging :needing more vitamins, pain killers, tummy remedies ..."*


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Rexall has a spend $50 get 110 AM on Thursday
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/Aug31/BTS_AM110Coupon_ONMB.pdf



Hi Hon
I am thinking of trying this tomorrow
buy 100.00 Visa Gift Card,,get 10 bonus airmiles




Do two $50.00 dollar spends with the Visa and get 110 airmiles for each one.
=220 airmiles
+  10
-------
230 airmiles in total

Edited to add
:although if I have to pay $6.00 to activate the card then its not worth the extra 10 airmiles.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am thinking of trying this tomorrow
> buy 100.00 Visa Gift Card,,get 10 bonus airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do two $50.00 dollar spends with the Visa and get 110 airmiles for each one.
> =220 airmiles
> +  10
> -------
> 230 airmiles in total



Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am thinking of trying this tomorrow
> buy 100.00 Visa Gift Card,,get 10 bonus airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do two $50.00 dollar spends with the Visa and get 110 airmiles for each one.
> =220 airmiles
> +  10
> -------
> 230 airmiles in total
> 
> Edited to add
> :although if I have to pay $6.00 to activate the card then its not worth the extra 10 airmiles.





damo said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me!


*OMG i just Choked on my water! I was glancing thru the flyer to see if i have enough i need to make the trek to the store (on foot) worth it, saw that and thought to myself "That is what started the Airmiles thread but it was a MUCH better offer!"*

*The original offer that started this thread 2 years ago was about a Visa card offer at Rexall BUT it was Buy a $50.00 card and get 100 AM PLUS the weekend flyer offer was spend $50.00 get 100 AM so i suggested buying the giftcard, activating it and then using it for the $50.00 sale to earn the extra 100 AM. In that case you spent $56.00 and earned 200 AM. This time around it's a joke offer!*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG i just Choked on my water! I was glancing thru the flyer to see if i have enough i need to make the trek to the store (on foot) worth it, saw that and thought to myself "That is what started the Airmiles thread but it was a MUCH better offer!"*
> 
> *The original offer that started this thread 2 years ago was about a Visa card offer at Rexall BUT it was Buy a $50.00 card and get 100 AM PLUS the weekend flyer offer was spend $50.00 get 100 AM so i suggested buying the giftcard, activating it and then using it for the $50.00 sale to earn the extra 100 AM. In that case you spent $56.00 and earned 200 AM. This time around it's a joke offer!*



Very rare to get that many points on a gift card anymore.


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON starting Friday has select Astro yogurt tubs on sale $2.49 ea + 50 AM when you buy 3. $7.47 for 50 AM... great deal!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Early head's up for Foodland Ontario, flyer is up on Reebee. Biggest thing i see is Buy 3 pepsi products get 45 AM*

*Gatorade 6 x 591 ml $5.49*
*Pepsi minicans 6 x 222 ml $2.99*
*7UP 8 x 355 ml $3.99*
*There are a lot of other products that are sale as well but no extra AM*
*Foodland ON flyer*


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am thinking of trying this tomorrow
> buy 100.00 Visa Gift Card,,get 10 bonus airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do two $50.00 dollar spends with the Visa and get 110 airmiles for each one.
> =220 airmiles
> +  10
> -------
> 230 airmiles in total
> 
> Edited to add
> :although if I have to pay $6.00 to activate the card then its not worth the extra 10 airmiles.



My husband wants me to purchase a pre-paid CC to use on AliExpress this weekend.  If I purchase it from Rexall's (as my only purchase), will it stack so I receive the 10 miles for the CC plus 110 miles for the $50 or more purchase?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I checked my Air Miles account this morning and found a sweet surprise waiting for me.  617 Air Miles credited to my account!  Of those, 150 came from Goodyear Blimp!  I was staring at it trying to figure out where that would have come from when I remembered.  I won the miles as a secondary prize in a contest a couple months ago and completely forgot about it!  I checked my contest list and sure enough I was notified on June 13th.  I was aiming for the grand prize (trip for 2 to Ottawa to ride the Goodyear Blimp) but I'm happy now that I have a goal for my Air Miles!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> My husband wants me to purchase a pre-paid CC to use on AliExpress this weekend.  If I purchase it from Rexall's (as my only purchase), will it stack so I receive the 10 miles for the CC plus 110 miles for the $50 or more purchase?



Hi Hon
Yes you can purchase it from Rexall and get airmiles as it is a specifically offered airmiles deal.
 Normally there  are no airmiles allowed on gift card purchases.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Sobeys ON starting Friday has select Astro yogurt tubs on sale $2.49 ea + 50 AM when you buy 3. $7.47 for 50 AM... great deal!




I'm in on this one..............
50 things to make with yogurt,,lol

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/articles/50-things-to-make-with-yogurt


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> You can not purchase it from Rexall and get airmiles as unless it's specifically offered as an airmiles deal.
> There are no airmiles allowed on gift card purchases.
> Hugs Mel



Darn.  Thanks Mel!


----------



## pigletto

I'm drinking my coffee this morning and popping in to see my friends in the airmiles thread. I happen to be at my resort in Orlando right now. Like I do on every trip.. my thoughts are turning to "when will we be able to come back?"
I'm hoping for December 2018, but realistically it will be March 2019. It's getting much harder to plan a trip with the youngest in high school by then. 

Anyway, I'm off to the MK today but I am thinking of you guys, and this thread, and I"ll be back to collecting airmiles  for our next set of tickets soon!


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I'm drinking my coffee this morning and popping in to see my friends in the airmiles thread. I happen to be at my resort in Orlando right now. Like I do on every trip.. my thoughts are turning to "when will we be able to come back?"
> I'm hoping for December 2018, but realistically it will be March 2019. It's getting much harder to plan a trip with the youngest in high school by then.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the MK today but I am thinking of you guys, and this thread, and I"ll be back to collecting airmiles  for our next set of tickets soon!



Not sure if you've been at Universal yet, but lots of people have been reporting that the BOGO deal for the meal plan is definitely usable over many days.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Not sure if you've been at Universal yet, but lots of people have been reporting that the BOGO deal for the meal plan is definitely usable over many days.


We will be there Friday and that is a huge help! Thank you Damo.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> I'm drinking my coffee this morning and popping in to see my friends in the airmiles thread. I happen to be at my resort in Orlando right now. Like I do on every trip.. my thoughts are turning to "when will we be able to come back?"
> I'm hoping for December 2018, but realistically it will be March 2019. It's getting much harder to plan a trip with the youngest in high school by then.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the MK today but I am thinking of you guys, and this thread, and I"ll be back to collecting airmiles  for our next set of tickets soon!



Oh WOW! Have a fantastic magical day!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

pigletto said:


> I'm drinking my coffee this morning and popping in to see my friends in the airmiles thread. I happen to be at my resort in Orlando right now. Like I do on every trip.. my thoughts are turning to "when will we be able to come back?"
> I'm hoping for December 2018, but realistically it will be March 2019. It's getting much harder to plan a trip with the youngest in high school by then.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the MK today but I am thinking of you guys, and this thread, and I"ll be back to collecting airmiles  for our next set of tickets soon!


Have a magical trip!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updated the 1st post with links to the current flyers, haven't had much time to actually LOOK at any of them though .... Looking forward to reports from all you hunters*


----------



## cari12

Sparrow78 said:


> Blue Friday for us out west!
> 
> Quaker granola bars $1.99 and buy 10 for 100
> Huggies diapers 3 for 100 (boo really wanted pampers)
> trtilla chips 4 for 50
> chunky soup 5 for 50
> KD cases 2 for 100
> nestle ice cream 4 for 100 (I feel this happens every time this summer)



The prices aren't great for this Blue Friday but I think I may have to pick up a few of these just for the Air Miles since the offers seem to have dried up quite a bit in the West lately.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just updated the 1st post with links to the current flyers, haven't had much time to actually LOOK at any of them though .... Looking forward to reports from all you hunters*



Here's the report. There is nothing to report. It's a slow week.


----------



## kerreyn

Not a great Blue Friday, IMO.  I think this is going to be the first Blue Friday that I'll be struggling to get 500 air miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Rexall today and my purchase become a little messed up.

While chatting with the cashier I made sure she knew I had the $50 coupon for 110 air miles.  However, I didn't realize she did not scan it until *after* I paid with my AMEX.  (groan).  I had also purchased a $100 Visa pre-paid CC in that receipt.  So, a manager had to come over to somehow void all my purchases that added up to $50, re-enter them and add in my 110 air miles.  I'm not quite sure how that was done but it didn't involve refunding some money to my AMEX and than charging it again like I expected.

Anyways... I ended up with 110 from the spend $50; 10 from the $100 Visa CC; 9 bonus miles from purchases, and 2 base = $129.

We need rechargeable batteries in a big way so I will visit Rexall again tomorrow.  Maybe Saturday as well.


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Yes you can purchase it from Rexall and get airmiles as it is a specifically offered airmiles deal.
> Normally there  are no airmiles allowed on gift card purchases.
> Hugs Mel



I edited this post as I was wrong you can get 10 bonus airmiles with a Visa card bought at Rexall,,my apologies.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Pigletto
Glad to hear you are having a great time!
Enjoy!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Here's the report. There is nothing to report. It's a slow week.


*That's funny!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I've put off so many purchases and grocery shopping lately so it's helping now with the air miles.  Metro tonight netted 162.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My son needs TWO pairs of running shoes for school.  One for outdoors and one for indoors.  Does anyone know a way I can get air miles on that purchase?  I usually purchase them at Sports Chek since he now wears out Wal-marts runners so darn fast.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> My son needs TWO pairs of running shoes for school.  One for outdoors and one for indoors.  Does anyone know a way I can get air miles on that purchase?  I usually purchase them at Sports Chek since he now wears out Wal-marts runners so darn fast.




Air miles .ca shop is connected to Sport Chek
*Store Details*
You Earn: *1 reward mile for $20**
Currency: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Delivery information:
Shipping and ordering not available to Quebec

Categories

Apparel
Home & Outdoors

*





Sport Chek*
Sport Chek is Canada's largest national sporting goods retailer. We have all the gear you need to propel your active lifestyle, including top brand apparel, footwear, outerwear, bikes, inline skates, skis, snowboards, fitness equipment and more!

Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Sport Chek Gift Card purchases.


Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Rexall today and my purchase become a little messed up.
> 
> While chatting with the cashier I made sure she knew I had the $50 coupon for 110 air miles.  However, I didn't realize she did not scan it until *after* I paid with my AMEX.  (groan).  I had also purchased a $100 Visa pre-paid CC in that receipt.  So, a manager had to come over to somehow void all my purchases that added up to $50, re-enter them and add in my 110 air miles.  I'm not quite sure how that was done but it didn't involve refunding some money to my AMEX and than charging it again like I expected.
> 
> Anyways... I ended up with 110 from the spend $50; 10 from the $100 Visa CC; 9 bonus miles from purchases, and 2 base = $129.
> 
> We need rechargeable batteries in a big way so I will visit Rexall again tomorrow.  Maybe Saturday as well.



Similar issue happened to me at Rexall - I was trying to spend $30 to get bonus AM, and the cashier forgot to scan 2 dishsoaps that would have brought me just over $30, while letting me also use the $5 off $25. I didnt think, paid and realized it was only $23 or so and they refunded me, re-scanned everything... took an extra 5 minutes or so but I needed those points


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> Not a great Blue Friday, IMO.  I think this is going to be the first Blue Friday that I'll be struggling to get 500 air miles.


Same here. There are a few things that are decently priced with bonus am but not too much to stock up on. I'm not paying 14.99 for a case of kd either just for bonus am!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I'm drinking my coffee this morning and popping in to see my friends in the airmiles thread. I happen to be at my resort in Orlando right now. Like I do on every trip.. my thoughts are turning to "when will we be able to come back?"
> I'm hoping for December 2018, but realistically it will be March 2019. It's getting much harder to plan a trip with the youngest in high school by then.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the MK today but I am thinking of you guys, and this thread, and I"ll be back to collecting airmiles  for our next set of tickets soon!



Yes always planning the next trip before we leave! Thank goodness for am helps make it affordable. IIRC you got a good sky auction deal for your condo right? How are you liking it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> My son needs TWO pairs of running shoes for school.  One for outdoors and one for indoors.  Does anyone know a way I can get air miles on that purchase?  I usually purchase them at Sports Chek since he now wears out Wal-marts runners so darn fast.


*Yup, as mentioned above SportChek has an on-line presence thru the Airmilesshop portal. Just used it earlier in August to get hubby's shoes ... checked the website to find out when they were on sale, dragged him kicking and screaming into the mall to actually TRY THEM ON and then came home and ordered them! Signed up for the newsletter and that gave me a code for 10% off the purchase as well, to find that click on the "Join Our Community" at the top of the page, the email with the code shows up in about 30 minutes. Also if you've never shopped thru the portal i can refer you and then you'll earn more miles for the first 90 days.*
*Airmiles On-line Shopping Portal*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you Mel and Jacqueline.  Yes, I'll do that then.  I just checked their site and it looks like they have a 25% off and no tax sale going on right now.  My son won't be happy at not getting his shoes today when we go out but I'll be happy with the cheaper price and a few more air miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Thank you Mel and Jacqueline.  Yes, I'll do that then.  I just checked their site and it looks like they have a 25% off and no tax sale going on right now.  My son won't be happy at not getting his shoes today when we go out but I'll be happy with the cheaper price and a few more air miles.


At least you're not making him go to the store to try them on and then go home and order online.  Not saying I've done that or anything.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just love how fast Rexall posts their air miles.  It's incredible!  I wish other companies were that good about it.

Could someone tell me how long airmilesships normally take to post their bonus miles?  I already received the miles from the 2 stores (Chapters & Staples), but I'm still waiting for the bonus 150 from Air Miles.

You know, I was really mad about the whole expiration of Air Miles bit and the frustration of trying to book a cruise (with friends), and then for AM to retract the expiration I was finally able to book the cruise.  I had 28,113 AM saving up for 4 flights to Hawaii.  Frankly I'm still fuming.  The cruise should be fun (I hope, I've never been on one and the ship is not my choice).  But I also had $2,000 or so saved up from surveys and $1,500 in Disney gift cards.  I really wanted that trip to Aulani and just cannot see managing that again.

However, I'd love to visit Universal Studios.  After AM had that 1,250 bonus miles event I started regaining interest in collecting.  Especially after I did the math and realized (after converting US into CDN) I could possibly save $1,400 on tickets, $1,000+ on hotel and maybe $440 if AM brings back Blue Man Group tickets.  Depending on how many AMs I can save up of course.  I'm debating pushing the trip to 2019 instead (the cruise is April 2018) and adding on Animal Kingdom and Star Wars as well.  I highly doubt I'll get my husband to go back to Orlando after this trip.

I'm still going to be mourning my almost Hawaiian trip for a long long time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> At least you're not making him go to the store to try them on and then go home and order online.  Not saying I've done that or anything.



Oh no, you mis-understood me.  That's totally my intent!  LOL  Otherwise I won't know which shoe he likes and fits him.

Yeah, he's not going to be a happy kid this afternoon.  Man he can get grumpy and hold a grudge!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm not paying 14.99 for a case of kd either just for bonus am!


 

Me either.  There are a few things I might try to pick up.  I'm not sure how much I will purchase.  Our funds are a little low with just getting home from my son's week long surgery/hospital stay and some back to school shopping.  Hopefully the AM won't dry up too much until the next Blue Friday.  Time will tell I guess


----------



## ottawamom

I wasn't out hunting for AM this morning, so instead I ended up going through all my sewing boxes upstairs trying to find some labels. Never did find them but I did find and old Airmiles card I don't remember having.

I thought I may just have hit the lottery so I came downstairs to my computer. Entered the #. No pin set up. This card is from 1993. It's so old it has a sticker with a bar code on the back. Set up the pin and logged in. Absolutetly no airmiles on it . I had a moment of hope but it was all soon dashed. 

Now what do I do with it. Start collecting under another # for my own little gettaways, frame it or just toss the darn thing?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone tell me how long airmilesships normally take to post their bonus miles?  I already received the miles from the 2 stores (Chapters & Staples), but I'm still waiting for the bonus 150 from Air Miles.


*1st you are lucky that your Staples miles posted if there were any bonus miles included. I've never had any trouble with the base miles posting quickly but never, not ONCE have any of their bonus multipliers shown up for me without a bunch of work on my part.*
*If the 150 miles you're waiting for are connected to the current Back to School Event you still have a bit of time to wait -- the offer runs till September 11th and then there's 75 days before you can chase it down if they don't appear on their own (Nov 25th) Here's the fine print connected to this offer:*

*Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.*


----------



## flyingjay

I'd like to say a big thanks to this community for all the Air Miles related posts. I decided in mid-July to go as hard as I could to start collecting Air Miles for DLR tickets. Your tips have helped me so much! So far, I'm up at just over 1600 miles. Today, I did my first Blue Friday shop. DW needed a bunch of things from there and I ended up getting 557 Air Miles for my $151 shop, so I should be at 2200 once these post. Special thanks to Mel and Jacqueline for all their efforts in keeping me informed and up to date with the most current info...they are very appreciated.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> My son needs TWO pairs of running shoes for school.  One for outdoors and one for indoors.  Does anyone know a way I can get air miles on that purchase?  I usually purchase them at Sports Chek since he now wears out Wal-marts runners so darn fast.



RCSS (Ontario) has 15% sportchek gc btw, you can use them online as long as they have pins (almost all do).


----------



## bababear_50

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... I picked up 6 yogurts and was worried what my kids would say when I got home soooooooo....I detoured  to visit my sister who was not home........   I called her and they went away to the trailer BUT she gave me here house code  and I left a few (six) containers of yogurt for her family.
Now I am thinking I should go back and get a few more,,lol,lol.

St Hubert soup is back at $2.49 a can ---- buy two and get 10 airmiles.
Motts strawberry/applesauce 6 in a pack are ----- buy 2 get 10 airmiles.

I got home and the sons want to go shopping at Rexall.................... oh boy they always drive me crazy at Rexall.

Happy shopping everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Me either.  There are a few things I might try to pick up.  I'm not sure how much I will purchase.  Our funds are a little low with just getting home from my son's week long surgery/hospital stay and some back to school shopping.  Hopefully the AM won't dry up too much until the next Blue Friday.  Time will tell I guess



I just wanted to say Hi and say welcome home.
Take alittle time for yourself.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I wasn't out hunting for AM this morning, so instead I ended up going through all my sewing boxes upstairs trying to find some labels. Never did find them but I did find and old Airmiles card I don't remember having.
> 
> I thought I may just have hit the lottery so I came downstairs to my computer. Entered the #. No pin set up. This card is from 1993. It's so old it has a sticker with a bar code on the back. Set up the pin and logged in. Absolutetly no airmiles on it . I had a moment of hope but it was all soon dashed.
> 
> Now what do I do with it. Start collecting under another # for my own little gettaways, frame it or just toss the darn thing?




I say ...........................
it's always nice to have an extra special *mine* airmiles card.






Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *1st you are lucky that your Staples miles posted if there were any bonus miles included. I've never had any trouble with the base miles posting quickly but never, not ONCE have any of their bonus multipliers shown up for me without a bunch of work on my part.*
> *If the 150 miles you're waiting for are connected to the current Back to School Event you still have a bit of time to wait -- the offer runs till September 11th and then there's 75 days before you can chase it down if they don't appear on their own (Nov 25th) Here's the fine print connected to this offer:*
> 
> *Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.*



Yes, that's the one!  I don't know why, but I thought the offer was only valid for a couple of weeks.  I received the 1 base mile for Staples but there were no bonus miles attached to the order - just the 150 back-to-school event.  Thanks!




Days In the Sun said:


> RCSS (Ontario) has 15% sportchek gc btw, you can use them online as long as they have pins (almost all do).



Thanks!


----------



## cari12

Sent my husband and daughter for Blue Friday while I'm at work and earned 306 Airmiles. It should have been 350 so I'm not sure if it was Safeway or my family that missed an offer 
Both my online Airmilesshops orders airmiles have credited so now I just wait for my 150 from that promo.


----------



## kerreyn

Not my best Blue Friday, but spent $143 and got 677 air miles. Made a nice little donation of Chunky Soup and granola bars to the food bank, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Not my best Blue Friday, but spent $143 and got 677 air miles. Made a nice little donation of Chunky Soup and granola bars to the food bank, so I'm happy with that.



Oh my gosh - details!  How did you earn 677 air miles on $143??  Inquiring minds NEED to know!


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh my gosh - details!  How did you earn 677 air miles on $143??  Inquiring minds NEED to know!



Lol - okay, here are the highlights:

For the food bank
Quaker Granola Bars - $1.99 each, buy 10 get 100AM = bought 20 for 200AM, cost $39.80
Chunky Soup - $2.89, buy 5 get 50AM = bought 5, cost $14.45

For our house
Lysol Wipes - $3.99, buy 4 get 50AM = bought 4, cost $15.96
Purina Cat Food - $6.99, buy 2 get 40AM = bought 2, cost $13.98
Saran Wrap/Zip Lock Bags - $3.29, buy 4 get 50AM = bought 4, cost 13.16
Black Diamond Cheese Shred/Sliced - $4.99, buy 3 get 50AM = bought 3, cost $14.97
Nestle Ice Cream & Novelties - $4.99, buy 4 get 100AM = bought 4, cost $19.96 
Smart Water 1L (not on Blue Friday) - $2.19, buy 3 get 15AM = bought 3, cost $6.57
Dasani Water 1L (not on Blue Friday) - $1.65, buy 3 get 15AM = bought 3, cost $4.95

Bonus coupon of spend $100, get 100AM.
So, I spent $144.64 before tax and deposits (I was off on my initial comment of $143 ), 7 base AM earned, grand total of 677 air miles.


----------



## kerreyn

I should add - on Blue Fridays I try to donate approx. $50 to the food bank.  During the year, the food bank gets our donations, and at Christmas time, we donate to the Humane Society. Works out the about the same amount for each.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Lol - okay, here are the highlights:
> 
> For the food bank
> Quaker Granola Bars - $1.99 each, buy 10 get 100AM = bought 20 for 200AM, cost $39.80
> Chunky Soup - $2.89, buy 5 get 50AM = bought 5, cost $14.45
> 
> For our house
> Lysol Wipes - $3.99, buy 4 get 50AM = bought 4, cost $15.96
> Purina Cat Food - $6.99, buy 2 get 40AM = bought 2, cost $13.98
> Saran Wrap/Zip Lock Bags - $3.29, buy 4 get 50AM = bought 4, cost 13.16
> Black Diamond Cheese Shred/Sliced - $4.99, buy 3 get 50AM = bought 3, cost $14.97
> Nestle Ice Cream & Novelties - $4.99, buy 4 get 100AM = bought 4, cost $19.96
> Smart Water 1L (not on Blue Friday) - $2.19, buy 3 get 15AM = bought 3, cost $6.57
> Dasani Water 1L (not on Blue Friday) - $1.65, buy 3 get 15AM = bought 3, cost $4.95
> 
> Bonus coupon of spend $100, get 100AM.
> So, I spent $144.64 before tax and deposits (I was off on my initial comment of $143 ), 7 base AM earned, grand total of 677 air miles.



Wow, that's great!  Looking at your list I figured I could get 500 AM for just over $100 then.  I assumed this was for Metro but my flyer says spend $100 get 60 AM, not 100 AM.  Then I was going to ask what Blue Friday is but googled it and came up with an 2016 ad for Safeway regarding *yesterday*!  Is Safeway where you shopped?  I was kicking myself just a few minutes ago but I tried their locator and we don't seem to have a Safeway in the GTA.  I ended up looking at the entire list of stores since the postal code/city search didn't seem to work.  As far as I can tell the closest is in Thunder Bay.  Just over 950 km away... (wry grin)


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow, that's great!  Looking at your list I figured I could get 500 AM for just over $100 then.  I assumed this was for Metro but my flyer says spend $100 get 60 AM, not 100 AM.  Then I was going to ask what Blue Friday is but googled it and came up with an 2016 ad for Safeway regarding *yesterday*!  Is Safeway where you shopped?  I was kicking myself just a few minutes ago but I tried their locator and we don't seem to have a Safeway in the GTA.  I ended up looking at the entire list of stores since the postal code/city search didn't seem to work.  As far as I can tell the closest is in Thunder Bay.  Just over 950 km away... (wry grin)



Sorry, I should have clarified - I'm in Calgary. Unfortunately for those in the east, the Sobey's/Safeway Blue Friday is something they've been doing about every four weeks in the west since last December (I think). I believe they consider Thunder Bay to be a part of their western region.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> RCSS (Ontario) has 15% off Sportchek gcs btw, you can use them online as long as they have pins (almost all do).



Just want to add that RCSS (Ontario) has 10% off Chapters gcs until Sept 13 as well.  You can use them with the airmilesshops.ca 150am promo ending Sept 11.

Link on one of the last pages:
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/real-canadian-superstore-on-flyer-august-31-to-september-6/all


----------



## osully

I have made 5 AirMilesShops transactions this July/August. 

1 with Dyson where I am still waiting for the 70AM to post (from end of July!)

2 with Gap - of which one posted right away and the other one didn't (but that's OK as I returned that one)

1 with The Body Shop - which posted right away 

1 with Weight Watchers online - which posted about a week after 


I'm so frustrated that the Dyson miles (base or bonus, as it was 10x when I ordered) still didn't post! They need a better system.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Just want to add that RCSS (Ontario) has 10% off Chapters gcs until Sept 13 as well.  *You can use them with the airmilesshops.ca 150am promo ending Sept 11*.
> 
> Link on one of the last pages:
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/real-canadian-superstore-on-flyer-august-31-to-september-6/all


What is this promo?  I've been on vacation so I'm trying to catch up and don't remember seeing anything about this one.  Would love to know, thanks.


----------



## TheZue

Any idea when they will release the 2018 Disneyland tickets?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> What is this promo?  I've been on vacation so I'm trying to catch up and don't remember seeing anything about this one.  Would love to know, thanks.


*You need to shop twice on-line to earn 150 bonus AM. Each week there have been 4 stores that are offering 10X the miles as well ... i provided the details in this post*
*Airmileshop.ca promo*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A head's up to anyone who does the on-line surveys for AM (and if you don't why not ???  ) I keep an e-mail invite in my inbox and regularly click on it because it tends to open a NEW survey, the miles post fairly quickly as well. Doesn't net many per survey but it does add up, this is just from last week (using a link i got on the 29th)*
**

*here's the link to sign up to join the survey team*
*Airmiles Surveys*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *You need to shop twice on-line to earn 150 bonus AM. Each week there have been 4 stores that are offering 10X the miles as well ... i provided the details in this post*
> *Airmileshop.ca promo*


Than you so much!  I actually placed an order from Sephora (a 10X store) yesterday.  Now, since I'm aware of the 150 bonus, I just placed an order through Amazon (another 10X store).  How much better could it be????  
Again, BIG thanks for your help.  I just scored a bunch of air miles from it!


----------



## kimstang

Question about the 150 bonus Airmiles shopping twice deal. I just completed a Gap purchase and now I want to do an Old Navy purchase. Do you think that will qualify as 2 different stores? Since they are the same company, even the checkout shopping bag online shows both places.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *A head's up to anyone who does the on-line surveys for AM (and if you don't why not ???  ) I keep an e-mail invite in my inbox and regularly click on it because it tends to open a NEW survey, the miles post fairly quickly as well. Doesn't net many per survey but it does add up, this is just from last week (using a link i got on the 29th)*
> *View attachment 266555*
> 
> *here's the link to sign up to join the survey team*
> *Airmiles Surveys*


I do this too


----------



## osully

kimstang said:


> Question about the 150 bonus Airmiles shopping twice deal. I just completed a Gap purchase and now I want to do an Old Navy purchase. Do you think that will qualify as 2 different stores? Since they are the same company, even the checkout shopping bag online shows both places.



Yes it will qualify as 2 different stores!


----------



## osully

osully said:


> Yes it will qualify as 2 different stores!



Well, you would need to buy your Gap items in one transaction and Old Navy items in a separate one.


----------



## kimstang

osully said:


> Well, you would need to buy your Gap items in one transaction and Old Navy items in a separate one.


Awesome! That was my plan. Thank you


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *A head's up to anyone who does the on-line surveys for AM (and if you don't why not ???  ) I keep an e-mail invite in my inbox and regularly click on it because it tends to open a NEW survey, the miles post fairly quickly as well. Doesn't net many per survey but it does add up, this is just from last week (using a link i got on the 29th)*
> *View attachment 266555*
> 
> *here's the link to sign up to join the survey team*
> *Airmiles Surveys*



Yes, I answer the Airmiles surveys.

What about e-rewards?  Do you (or anyone else) answer those?  For every "$80" earned I cash out for 200 air miles.  Cash is not an option with them.  However, they credit those 200 air miles very quickly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I answer the Airmiles surveys.
> 
> What about e-rewards?  Do you (or anyone else) answer those?  For every "$80" earned I cash out for 200 air miles.  Cash is not an option with them.  However, they credit those 200 air miles very quickly.


I do e-rewards too but I think I'm on the American one.  Air Miles is not an option.  I redeem mine for SWA Rapid Rewards. I've got nearly enough for 3 RT tickets to Cali.   I sort of go on and off with doing the surveys....currently I'm off.    I have been doing the Air Miles ones somewhat regularly though, they are much shorter than the e-rewards ones.


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to make Christmas "Summer Santa Sacks" for the people in my family who are
going away this year as I will not be buying them Christmas gifts.
These are like travel packs-mini toothpaste,tooth brush,dental floss
imodium,gravol,advil,tylenol,shampoo,etc.
4 separate shops at Rexall yesterday netted 557 points,once my other shops post I will have enough to add some starbucks gift cards to the travel packs.
Rexall posted all the points this morning,,yeah!
Working my way down the Christmas list.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to make Christmas "Summer Santa Sacks" for the people in my family who are
> going away this year as I will not be buying them Christmas gifts.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh my goodness-what a fantastic idea! I think I might jsut have to do the same, thanks for posting this Mel!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Friday was the beginning of AMEX's next "Soar into More" offer.  Spend $400 or more in purchases (in a single purchase or cumulative purchases, after taxes) on your enrolled card by Sept 30th to earn 800 bonus air miles.  

With school supplies, shoes, gas, and groceries, I already went past the $400 mark!  ($453 total)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I answer the Airmiles surveys.
> 
> What about e-rewards?  Do you (or anyone else) answer those?  For every "$80" earned I cash out for 200 air miles.  Cash is not an option with them.  However, they credit those 200 air miles very quickly.





dancin Disney style said:


> I do e-rewards too but I think I'm on the American one.  Air Miles is not an option.  I redeem mine for SWA Rapid Rewards. I've got nearly enough for 3 RT tickets to Cali.   I sort of go on and off with doing the surveys....currently I'm off.    I have been doing the Air Miles ones somewhat regularly though, they are much shorter than the e-rewards ones.


*I am a survey-taking machine! One pays out with a cheque (just got one for $45.00), one i trade in for Cineplex coupons (haven't paid to see movies in YEARS!) and e-rewards i decide which to cash in on when i reach the $100 mark. I've done Amazon, Groupon and Cineplex. (When i pick the 1st 2 i use the gift-cards thru Airmilesshop) I'm sitting around $125 right now and went to decide what to pick and every single reward was for American companies  I sent an email on Friday to ask what's up .. no response but magically all my rewards are CDN again today!! Hubby's rewards are all different than mine and he cashes them all in for IHG and we usually snag 1 night every-other year.*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Ok @Donald - my hero I am intrigued...where do you find all these surveys?


----------



## mkmommy

Sailormoon2 said:


> Ok @Donald - my hero I am intrigued...where do you find all these surveys?


Me too, I get the email for  an Air Miles survey and I would say 9 times out of 10 I click on the link and get a reply the survey has reached its quota, even if I open it within a minute of receiving it.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mkmommy said:


> Me too, I get the email for  an Air Miles survey and I would say 9 times out of 10 I click on the link and get a reply the survey has reached its quota, even if I open it within a minute of receiving it.


Me too. Or I go through the initial q and A's and it says I don't qualify but then asks if I want to try another one. I don't find that the little amount of airmiles is worth my time and usually aggravation!


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *A head's up to anyone who does the on-line surveys for AM (and if you don't why not ???  ) I keep an e-mail invite in my inbox and regularly click on it because it tends to open a NEW survey, the miles post fairly quickly as well. Doesn't net many per survey but it does add up, this is just from last week (using a link i got on the 29th)*
> *View attachment 266555*
> 
> *here's the link to sign up to join the survey team*
> *Airmiles Surveys*





mkmommy said:


> Me too, I get the email for  an Air Miles survey and I would say 9 times out of 10 I click on the link and get a reply the survey has reached its quota, even if I open it within a minute of receiving it.





momof2gr8kids said:


> Me too. Or I go through the initial q and A's and it says I don't qualify but then asks if I want to try another one. I don't find that the little amount of airmiles is worth my time and usually aggravation!



Me too. I often am able to start them but rarely get through them before I don't qualify any longe.  I get lots of 1 points on my account bug rarely more than that.


----------



## peterparker520

Any idea when are the adults tickets coming back at airmiles??...I only see the child tickets option available. 
Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> Ok @Donald - my hero I am intrigued...where do you find all these surveys?





mkmommy said:


> Me too, I get the email for  an Air Miles survey and I would say 9 times out of 10 I click on the link and get a reply the survey has reached its quota, even if I open it within a minute of receiving it.





momof2gr8kids said:


> Me too. Or I go through the initial q and A's and it says I don't qualify but then asks if I want to try another one. I don't find that the little amount of airmiles is worth my time and usually aggravation!





mernin said:


> Me too. I often am able to start them but rarely get through them before I don't qualify any longe.  I get lots of 1 points on my account bug rarely more than that.


*I'm part of several different survey companies -- i'll provide the links if you're interested shoot me a PM.*
*For the AM surveys i was regularly getting screened out as well -- not sure why in the last 2 months or so I'm more interesting to them?? I've made 32 miles just since Friday! A total of 168 since last Oct 5th. Not many in the grand scheme of things but I tend to do them while watching tv with the surface perched on my lap! Most of the recent ones have been focused on government issues .. pipeline, food labeling, health care and road work/taxes. (AKK i'll get caught by the survey police for sharing topic details )*


----------



## dancin Disney style

peterparker520 said:


> Any idea when are the adults tickets coming back at airmiles??...I only see the child tickets option available.
> Thanks


Could be any time but I feel like it won't be until the discounted child tickets are gone.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yay another 5 AM from Shell!    And I used a Spend $100, get 100 AM coupon again when I went grocery shopping so I should see those points soon...


----------



## ottawamom

This weeks Rexall coupon

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Sept4/Sept4-COUPON-5080-ONMB.pdf

It's a spend $50 get 80AM.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm part of several different survey companies -- i'll provide the links if you're interested shoot me a PM.*
> *For the AM surveys i was regularly getting screened out as well -- not sure why in the last 2 months or so I'm more interesting to them?? I've made 32 miles just since Friday! A total of 168 since last Oct 5th. Not many in the grand scheme of things but I tend to do them while watching tv with the surface perched on my lap! Most of the recent ones have been focused on government issues .. pipeline, food labeling, health care and road work/taxes. (AKK i'll get caught by the survey police for sharing topic details )*


Ok , this may be a really silly question - but how do I PM you? I went on after reading the post for the surveys and tried a bunch and I was getting the same response that I don't meet the criteria. Thanks

Oh! And I went to Rexall on Thursday and the Load and Go did stack with the coupon. Spent $52 before tax and walked away with 222 AM. Pretty good!


----------



## mort1331

Cinderella6174 said:


> Ok , this may be a really silly question - but how do I PM you? I went on after reading the post for the surveys and tried a bunch and I was getting the same response that I don't meet the criteria. Thanks
> 
> Oh! And I went to Rexall on Thursday and the Load and Go did stack with the coupon. Spent $52 before tax and walked away with 222 AM. Pretty good!


need at least 10 posting before PMing, so almost there, just post "HI" and your there.


----------



## Cinderella6174

mort1331 said:


> need at least 10 posting before PMing, so almost there, just post "HI" and your there.


Thanks!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Cinderella6174 said:


> Thanks!


Welcome to our little AirMiles collecting club!    It's what I do while I read my coffee and drink my forums!  

See _after _the coffee, I drink more coffee and read my forums!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I went to go pick a few of items for Blue Friday after work.  Guess I should have went earlier.  I was not able to get any of the items I was going to get.  Oh well...I did get 1 bottle of the detergent as it is one that we regularly use that doesn't bother my or the son's skin.  Not many miles collected this weekend.   That's alright, I'll keep checking, and maybe do a little road trip to hit up a rexall if the points are worth it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Late reporting in on our Sunday Metro hunting trip.*

*6 boxes of granola bars -2 for $6.00 15 AM for total of $18.00 -45 AM*
*Whipping cream $2.99 3 AM*
*Targeted offers , banana 5 AM, cream 3 AM, cheese bread 7 AM, spend $50 get 25 AM*
*Total bill was $102.42 pre-tax which means we get the 60 from the flyer (hoping it posts later since it didn't show on the receipt!) So happy that Ice Cream was actually ON SALE this week to help push us to the threshold.*

*Total sale $107.03 for a haul of 151 AM which is considerably better than most weeks!*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Late reporting in on our Sunday Metro hunting trip.*
> 
> *6 boxes of granola bars -2 for $6.00 15 AM for total of $18.00 -45 AM*
> *Whipping cream $2.99 3 AM*
> *Targeted offers , banana 5 AM, cream 3 AM, cheese bread 7 AM, spend $50 get 25 AM*
> *Total bill was $102.42 pre-tax which means we get the 60 from the flyer (hoping it posts later since it didn't show on the receipt!) So happy that Ice Cream was actually ON SALE this week to help push us to the threshold.*
> 
> *Total sale $107.03 for a haul of 151 AM which is considerably better than most weeks!*



I'm glad to hear you say that your 60 didn't show up your receipt because mine didn't either.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Neither did mine.  I sent a message to Air Miles on Facebook and was told they typically don't show on the receipt but will credit.


----------



## damo

It's been so long since we've had a spend $ get AM at Metro, that we've all forgotten!


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well I went to go pick a few of items for Blue Friday after work.  Guess I should have went earlier.  I was not able to get any of the items I was going to get.  Oh well...I did get 1 bottle of the detergent as it is one that we regularly use that doesn't bother my or the son's skin.  Not many miles collected this weekend.   That's alright, I'll keep checking, and maybe do a little road trip to hit up a rexall if the points are worth it.



Was this at Safeway? One time I did that and they were out one item I wanted and they gave me a raincheck for the price and Air Miles. Used it next time I was in the store.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> I'm glad to hear you say that your 60 didn't show up your receipt because mine didn't either.





Disney Addicted said:


> Neither did mine.  I sent a message to Air Miles on Facebook and was told they typically don't show on the receipt but will credit.



I'm still waiting for my spend 95 Cash Miles get $10 off and then get 25AM to be posted. It takes them a few weeks but they do come through.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The 4 on-line shops with the 10X multiplier for this week are:*

*Indigo (of course i shopped SUNDAY to take advantage of the 15% off on weekend offer)*
*Sephora*
*Under Armour*
*Hudson Bay*
*Indigo has free shipping no minimum again until Sept 7th if anyone is interested but you still need to spend at least $20.00 to earn any AM*

*The deadline for the 150 AM bonus when you complete 2 transactions is September 11th*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The 4 on-line shops with the 10X multiplier for this week are:*
> 
> *Indigo (of course i shopped SUNDAY to take advantage of the 15% off on weekend offer)*
> *Sephora*
> *Under Armour*
> *Hudson Bay*
> *Indigo has free shipping no minimum again until Sept 7th if anyone is interested but you still need to spend at least $20.00 to earn any AM*
> 
> *The deadline for the 150 AM bonus when you complete 2 transactions is September 11th*


Sephora was listed for last week as well.  I made a purchase because I saw that.  Mind I have only received 2 airmiles so far and should have gotten 20 so I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## star72232

Did a Sobey's shop today, planning on getting the yogurt (buy 3, get 50AM).  Unfortunately, then only had about 4 flavours, 2 of which were plain in different fat %.    No sense buying the more expensive yogurt to just get the flavours I normally get at Costco for half the price (I'd have bought them if they'd had better flavours, because my kids will count the special flavours as dessert).  I did get 25AM for Prime chicken wings (on sale for $9.99), via a load-and-go offer.  Plus, without me knowing about it, my store was having a buy $50, get a $10 Sobey's GC.  So, only 27AM for my $50 shop, but a $10 GC I can use at FreshCo, so a good deal nevertheless.


----------



## Sparrow78

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well I went to go pick a few of items for Blue Friday after work.  Guess I should have went earlier.  I was not able to get any of the items I was going to get.  Oh well...I did get 1 bottle of the detergent as it is one that we regularly use that doesn't bother my or the son's skin.  Not many miles collected this weekend.   That's alright, I'll keep checking, and maybe do a little road trip to hit up a rexall if the points are worth it.



Did you get a rain Check? They will honor the Airmiles! I've done it a few times


----------



## bgula

Anyone notice that they've reduced the size of the yogurt tubs by 100 ml to 650 ml?  Time to get on the phone to complain to the company.


----------



## osully

Best Metro ON deals starting tomorrow, per Reebee:

Cracker Barrel cheese slices or snacks 4.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 3
Kraft 100% parmesan, selected K cup or Tassimo capsules 5.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 3 
Oasis, Allen's, or Rougemont juice 2.49 ea + 15AM when you buy 4
Oasis orange juice, health break, or smoothies 2.99 ea + 15AM when you buy 4


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Best Metro ON deals starting tomorrow, per Reebee:
> 
> Cracker Barrel cheese slices or snacks 4.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 3
> Kraft 100% parmesan, selected K cup or Tassimo capsules 5.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 3
> Oasis, Allen's, or Rougemont juice 2.49 ea + 15AM when you buy 4
> Oasis orange juice, health break, or smoothies 2.99 ea + 15AM when you buy 4



Seems they are upping there amount you have to buy in order to get the airmiles,
black diamond cheese -cheese strings buy 2 at $3.99 get 10 airmiles.
I am hoping for something better at Sobeys or Foodland
Metro Flyer link
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-7-to-13/all


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *The 4 on-line shops with the 10X multiplier for this week are:*
> 
> *Indigo (of course i shopped SUNDAY to take advantage of the 15% off on weekend offer)*
> *Sephora*
> *Under Armour*
> *Hudson Bay*
> *Indigo has free shipping no minimum again until Sept 7th if anyone is interested but you still need to spend at least $20.00 to earn any AM*
> 
> *The deadline for the 150 AM bonus when you complete 2 transactions is September 11th*



Thanks for this. Finished my 150 bonus. Got the 25% sale at UA. Used my American Express so I'm almost at my $400 spend for the bonus 800. 
Also I used the code below for free shipping on any purchase at UA if anyone needs it.
CFSRMN17


----------



## ottawamom

I am so jealous. I should never have cancelled my Amex card. I should never have cancelled my Amex card..... Still killing myself over this!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sparrow78 said:


> Did you get a rain Check? They will honor the Airmiles! I've done it a few times


I'll have to remember that for next time!!!!  I wonder if they will even if it was for Blue Friday.  Next time I will do that!


----------



## kimstang

OMG!! The Disney World Tickets are back up and it's not good. 4695 per 5 day ticket for adults!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kimstang said:


> OMG!! The Disney World Tickets are back up and it's not good. 4695 per 5 day ticket for adults!!!


----------



## kerreyn

kimstang said:


> OMG!! The Disney World Tickets are back up and it's not good. 4695 per 5 day ticket for adults!!!



OUCH!  Thank goodness I only need one!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

5200 for a 7 day adult WDW ticket. Ugh.
I don't see anything about expiry dates at all in terms and conditions. Anyone else see anything?


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> 5200 for a 7 day adult WDW ticket. Ugh.
> I don't see anything about expiry dates at all in terms and conditions. Anyone else see anything?



I don't see an expiry date either.  I just ordered one, when I get it I can let you know if there's an expiry date on the ticket.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this in an e-mail and chuckled since i had already placed another order and was looking for the confirmation! My sister needs a new computer set up so i just offered to order it  Anyone ever watched Matilda? It's a joke here if anyone is going out "but who will be here to receive the packages?"*
**


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> 5200 for a 7 day adult WDW ticket. Ugh.
> I don't see anything about expiry dates at all in terms and conditions. Anyone else see anything?



Airmiles math time.

 WDW 7 Day base ticket (incl tax) $436.65.

5200AM = 5200/95*10=$547.37 Cdn

$547.37Cdn/1.2584 (today's rate a an exchange office)= $434.97 US 

Looks like they are charging us the exact value they are getting on the tickets (assumes they can't purchase them at a discount from Disney) Now if the exchange rate changes we could be getting a deal again.


----------



## elaine amj

5200 AM? Ouch.

During the Cdn promo, it was just 3250 air miles for a 7 day base ticket. Which is a SIXTY percent hike. Ouch ouch ouch. I expected maybe a 25-30% hike. I guess we just got spoilt by insanely good deals during the Cdn promos and not feeling all the effects of price increases and the terrible exchange rate?

From all I can tell digging through this thread, it used to be 3775 air miles for a 7 day ticket before the Cdn promo. 

Based on exchange rate above - I guess it sounds somewhat reasonable...Sucks that they are only giving us $10 for 95AM redemption rate though. No savings over just using AM to pay for my groceries  They have made redemption so bad I would be better off paying for my groceries with AM and put the savings towards buying more flexible Disney discounted tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimstang said:


> OMG!! The Disney World Tickets are back up and it's not good. 4695 per 5 day ticket for adults!!!



Ugh.. I wonder what they'll do with the regular 2-day 2-park-to-park tickets for Universal when they come back.


----------



## mort1331

Yup saw this myself and said, buy the child ticket now. I have one in the bank already. My little one is 6 (bday is feb) so  have 3 1/2 years to use 2 child tickets. I think I can do it. 
Glad I stocked up on the discounted adults while I could. Pickle Power.


----------



## ottawamom

elaine amj said:


> 5200 AM? Ouch.
> 
> During the Cdn promo, it was just 3250 air miles for a 7 day base ticket. Which is a SIXTY percent hike. Ouch ouch ouch. I expected maybe a 25-30% hike. I guess we just got spoilt by insanely good deals during the Cdn promos and not feeling all the effects of price increases and the terrible exchange rate?
> 
> From all I can tell digging through this thread, it used to be 3775 air miles for a 7 day ticket before the Cdn promo.
> 
> Based on exchange rate above - I guess it sounds somewhat reasonable...Sucks that they are only giving us $10 for 95AM redemption rate though. No savings over just using AM to pay for my groceries  They have made redemption so bad I would be better off paying for my groceries with AM and put the savings towards buying more flexible Disney discounted tickets.



The 95AM = $10 is the rate I use when calculating whether something is priced reasonably or not. It's not necessarily what AM is using when calculating what to price things at. It just sort of worked out to be that in this case. They could have tickets at this price level for a while and then decide to put them on "sale" because they aren't moving. Who knows.

Way I look at it is I'm not spending the cash out of my pocket when redeeming for anything on AM. Yes occasionally I do pay a little more for some of my purchases but generally I do really well with the value of "bonus offers".


----------



## Days In the Sun

I was hoping to get one more ticket to add a hopper to for an October trip.  I was anticipating 4300 for a 5-day ticket, 4695 is a little high.

At this new airmiles rate, I only see value in using dream miles for tickets as a savings vehicle. Dollar-wise, it now looks cheaper to pay for discounted tickets, whether from undercover tourist, Disney's own discounted tickets (4 park promo, Canadian promo, DVC promos) etc. and use the airmiles as cash.  However, I'm not great at making sure money gets tucked away when I use airmiles as cash so I'm staying with dream miles for now.  It's also easier for me to justify going to Disney with "free tickets" than to use saved away cash that really could be used for anything.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro posted the August "spend 95am, get 25am back" today ... in our accounts anyway.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> The 95AM = $10 is the rate I use when calculating whether something is priced reasonably or not. It's not necessarily what AM is using when calculating what to price things at. It just sort of worked out to be that in this case. They could have tickets at this price level for a while and then decide to put them on "sale" because they aren't moving. Who knows.
> 
> Way I look at it is I'm not spending the cash out of my pocket when redeeming for anything on AM. Yes occasionally I do pay a little more for some of my purchases but generally I do really well with the value of "bonus offers".



I've always found that Disney tickets were very good value compared to other options, now seem to be on par.  I wonder if we are now paying for all the points they anticipated would expire unused?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For all my on-line shopping buddies I thought i would pass on a little hint for Indigo. Currently they are one of the 10X multipliers until Sept 11th but if you wait until this weekend to shop you can also get 15% off with this code HAPPY15. Since you don't earn AM on purchases less than $20.00 it should be easy to get to the free shipping mark of $25.00. In this house Santa tends to give everyone some sort of book related item so he plans to snag all of those things this weekend *
**


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> The 95AM = $10 is the rate I use when calculating whether something is priced reasonably or not. It's not necessarily what AM is using when calculating what to price things at. It just sort of worked out to be that in this case. They could have tickets at this price level for a while and then decide to put them on "sale" because they aren't moving. Who knows.
> 
> Way I look at it is I'm not spending the cash out of my pocket when redeeming for anything on AM. Yes occasionally I do pay a little more for some of my purchases but generally I do really well with the value of "bonus offers".



I look at it this way too. If this means our next trip is $1000 less for the 2 of us I consider that a good deal no matter how many AM. USD to CAD could get worse again anyhow!!


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> The 95AM = $10 is the rate I use when calculating whether something is priced reasonably or not. It's not necessarily what AM is using when calculating what to price things at. It just sort of worked out to be that in this case. They could have tickets at this price level for a while and then decide to put them on "sale" because they aren't moving. Who knows.
> 
> Way I look at it is I'm not spending the cash out of my pocket when redeeming for anything on AM. Yes occasionally I do pay a little more for some of my purchases but generally I do really well with the value of "bonus offers".



True. That is my benchmark for valuing AM. But with Disney tickets priced this high, they are no longer a good value for redemption. I am better off redeeming for something else or switching to cash miles. I would save more redeeming cash miles for groceries and then buying discounted tickets. Or buying discounted gift cards to pay for a free dining package deal.

A very disappointing move by Air Miles and really reduces the value of AMs for me. My plan now is to collect enough for one more 7 day ticket and then change my strategy.

For those who still need child tickets, get them ASAP as they still have stock of Cdn discount tickets for kids.


----------



## pigletto

elaine amj said:


> True. That is my benchmark for valuing AM. But with Disney tickets priced this high, they are no longer a good value for redemption. I am better off redeeming for something else or switching to cash miles. I would save more redeeming cash miles for groceries and then buying discounted tickets. Or buying discounted gift cards to pay for a free dining package deal.
> 
> A very disappointing move by Air Miles and really reduces the value of AMs for me. My plan now is to collect enough for one more 7 day ticket and then change my strategy.
> 
> For those who still need child tickets, get them ASAP as they still have stock of Cdn discount tickets for kids.


I'm with you. I would need four tickets for our next trip. It would take me forever to collect over 20,000 miles.

I'm only going to shop the really good promos and probably switch to cash miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys will be having a Blue Friday. Looks like a few good deals, but most don't list prices so it's hard to say how good a value it really will be! I will try and post details once kiddo is in bed if someone doesn't beat me to it  

Rexall will have a spend $50 on beauty get 100 AM one day only.


----------



## bababear_50

Wow the new Disney adult ticket is way higher than I thought it would be, 
Need to think up a new strategy here. I may have to switch over from Shell gas to Petro Canada gas and start collecting points to transfer over to my C.A.A. account and buy tickets there. I have been to Disney so much that we tend not to need 5-7 day tickets. I might be better to just buy single day tickets as I can afford them. We also have more plans for UO in the future.
Just a bit shocked here.................
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys will be having a Blue Friday. Looks like a few good deals, but most don't list prices so it's hard to say how good a value it really will be! I will try and post details once kiddo is in bed if someone doesn't beat me to it
> 
> Rexall will have a spend $50 on beauty get 100 AM one day only.



Off to bed
http://www.magickeys.com/books/
Aunt Mel will read you a story while mom post the deals...Hugs Hon

Sobeys Blue Friday i can't wait.


----------



## osully

Yay to Sobeys ON Blue Friday! Thought I'd never see one! 


Schneiders or Maple Leaf hams - 9.99 ea + 75AM when you buy 2
Smartfood delight kettle corn or organic Tostitos or Doritos (doesn't show the price but I'm sure these aren't more than $5 ea) + 75AM when you buy 3
Cadbury / Maynards - spend $10 get 50AM
Delverde pasta - 2.49 ea + 50AM when you buy 3
Nestle frozen - 5.49 ea + 40AM when you buy 2
Tia Rosa taco or fajita kits 4.99 + 25AM each
Selected K-cups 8.99 ea + 35AM when you buy 3 
Selected Pepsi (various prices) + 60AM when you buy 3
Boost drinks - 8.99 ea + 40AM when you buy 2


----------



## osully

Anyone else find the Shell Road To Rewards useless? I logged in to see how we did in August and it says we were at 37L but only updated August 10!? That would only be one fill-up for our car. 

We went to Shell at least 8 times that month and most would have been 30+ litres.


----------



## damo

Woot!!!  I'm going to Sobeys on Friday!  Is there a link to the flyer?


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> Yay to Sobeys ON Blue Friday! Thought I'd never see one!



WOWZERS! I am so there!!!


----------



## alohamom

Oh and there are printable coupons for the Tia Rosa Kits at SmartSource for $2.50 off!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I can't wait to read the Sobeys flyer online tomorrow. I'm pumped about a big shop at Sobeys.  Does Foodland have anything similar?


----------



## marchingstar

thanks to everyone doing the work to make sense of the newly-posted WDW tickets. It sounds like they're in line with the actual ticket cost, but still...ouch! Earlier this year, 2 adult 7-day tickets cost me 6500 miles--it hurts to see that the same purchase would be over 10K miles now! 

Trying to continue the positive streak: hopefully there'll be no problem adding hoppers for a reasonable price with these new tickets? That's my only complaint with the discounted tickets, and even as people who have always hopped in the past, we managed just fine with single day admission tix (and some extra cash in our pockets, since the tickets came from air miles). Maybe not a 4000 mile complaint...


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Yay to Sobeys ON Blue Friday! Thought I'd never see one!
> 
> 
> Schneiders or Maple Leaf hams - 9.99 ea + 75AM when you buy 2
> Smartfood delight kettle corn or organic Tostitos or Doritos (doesn't show the price but I'm sure these aren't more than $5 ea) + 75AM when you buy 3
> Cadbury / Maynards - spend $10 get 50AM
> Delverde pasta - 2.49 ea + 50AM when you buy 3
> Nestle frozen - 5.49 ea + 40AM when you buy 2
> Tia Rosa taco or fajita kits 4.99 + 25AM each
> Selected K-cups 8.99 ea + 35AM when you buy 3
> Selected Pepsi (various prices) + 60AM when you buy 3
> Boost drinks - 8.99 ea + 40AM when you buy 2



Yes Yes Yes!
Thanks for posting
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Airmiles math time.
> 
> WDW 7 Day base ticket (incl tax) $436.65.
> 
> 5200AM = 5200/95*10=$547.37 Cdn
> 
> $547.37Cdn/1.2584 (today's rate a an exchange office)= $434.97 US
> 
> Looks like they are charging us the exact value they are getting on the tickets (assumes they can't purchase them at a discount from Disney) Now if the exchange rate changes we could be getting a deal again.



Ottawamom, I borrowed your math for the Airmiles for Disney Facebook page. There were some people commenting on what a big jump in Air Miles the passes are, but using your example, it makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

just made another payment today towards our Christmas Disneyland trip....I have exceeded the $400 requirement with AMEX to get the 800 AM...


----------



## kerreyn

osully said:


> I look at it this way too. If this means our next trip is $1000 less for the 2 of us I consider that a good deal no matter how many AM. USD to CAD could get worse again anyhow!!



Me too! For our trip in February I've "bought" five of the WDW five day Canadian pricing passes, one regular WDW five day pass, and six Universal Orlando 2day passes. By using air miles for the passes, I've saved over $5K CAD.


----------



## marchingstar

heads up for anyone with Onyx in the Halifax area: 1 mile will get you a pair of tickets to the NSLC Festival of Wines. It says that the tickets have to be claimed by tomorrow (the 7th) so don't delay if it's something you're interested in.

The reward is listed under "Air Miles Event Exclusives." I hope someone gets to take advantage of this 1 mile reward!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer link
Ontarios's first Blue Friday
Also look at easy meals--starting at 6.00 but 4 get 50 airmiles
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-8-to-14/all

Foodland
Buy a $100.00 Visa?Mastercard gift et 20 airmiles.(this offer is also at Sobeys)
Buy 3 cheese strings at 2.99 each get 50 bonus airmiles
cat/dog products buy 2 get 25 airmiles (this offer is also at Sobeys)
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-september-8-to-14/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well Safeway is a bust this week. I noticed they actually have decent prices on things in this week's flyer. Which is probably why there are very few bonus am.
And I'm wondering if switching to cash miles for groceries and using that grocery money for my trip fund is a better plan than tickets. This way could use towards a package. 5200x4 is $2180 that could be put on a FD package. Ahhh...where is that crystal ball when we need it! If they still had the option to purchase GCs at shell with AM I'd do that in a heartbeat. Way more options to use up the cash miles.


----------



## damo

I don't mind them upping the air miles required if they are going to actually be making air miles more available to earn.  However, lately it has been really difficult to actually earn many.


----------



## M&M mom

So disappointed in the increase in miles for Disney tickets.  I finally had enough to buy 2 tickets to WDW for 5 days and now they are gone up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So my dilemma is that there is a promo on PC points this weekend. Spend $100 get 15,000 points.  I guess I will have to see the Sobeys flyer to see what I might want to buy.

Does anyone think it would be worthwhile to buy the  Visa gift cards from Sobeys using my Amex to pay? I realize that there is a $6 fee per card.  I would need 2 cards(maybe 3)so I would get the 40 bonus, 20 for using my Amex and then it counts towards the Amex spend $400.  My daughter needs to get her books for uni this weekend and the stupid school payment site won't take any of my credit cards so I could give her the gift cards.  The only down side to her not paying with the school card is that she won't earn the 10% bookstore rewards.


----------



## dancin Disney style

One other question...

Any thoughts on redeeming for the discounted child WDW tickets and then paying to change them to adult tickets?   I've done it before with regular tickets and was just charged the difference between the child and adult price.  I'm wondering what I could possibly be charged on these discounted tickets?  Could it still be worthwhile considering the increase in AM?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys is a bust again this week for Atlantic.  Superstore it is!


----------



## kimstang

dancin Disney style said:


> One other question...
> 
> Any thoughts on redeeming for the discounted child WDW tickets and then paying to change them to adult tickets?   I've done it before with regular tickets and was just charged the difference between the child and adult price.  I'm wondering what I could possibly be charged on these discounted tickets?  Could it still be worthwhile considering the increase in AM?


That's what I was wondering about too.


----------



## kerreyn

It's Dollar Days out west for Safeway/Sobey's this coming week.  Good prices, minimal air miles. Rexall isn't looking too promising either, but I should be able to put together a list a little shopping trip with Monday's bonus.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links to the flyers are all updated in the first post now *

*If there are any that I've been missing, let me know so i can add them in. Currently I have: Rexall, Sobeys, Foodland & Metro up there along with any Rexall coupons that are valid.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update to the Indigo offer for the weekend just showed up in my e-mail that will guarantee I'll be putting together an order!!

SO, i will earn 10x the AM as well as 10x the Plum Points (yes, you do earn BOTH) coupled with a 15 % discount by using the code Happy15*


----------



## mab2012

Does anyone know if Sobeys takes AMEX?

I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get to that $400 level.  Most of the places I've tried don't accept AMEX, and there's just not that much I need right now.  Fallback plan is gift cards from Shell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Does anyone know if Sobeys takes AMEX?
> 
> I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get to that $400 level.  Most of the places I've tried don't accept AMEX, and there's just not that much I need right now.  Fallback plan is gift cards from Shell.


*YUP! They take AMEX. Everyone should check their email because i just got another bunch of coupons that i can use when we hit the store tomorrow night. Email came from Airmiles and the subject is "Fall for these Foodland offers. " the coupons are good at both stores. Use 3 get a bonus 10 AM, use 4 get a bonus 25 AM*

*If you didn't get the email try this link' Let me know if it works for someone, if not i'll delete it *
*Coupons for Sobeys/Foodland*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I logged into DH's account and he has another Bundle Your Offers for 50 miles! Along with the above offers!

And, I'm happy to say that all of our Sobeys offers you only need to buy ONE of everything! Yessssss

Edit to add: I have the BYB too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else NOT able to print their Sobeys offers?  Says Coupon Not Available.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! They take AMEX. Everyone should check their email because i just got another bunch of coupons that i can use when we hit the store tomorrow night. Email came from Airmiles and the subject is "Fall for these Foodland offers. " the coupons are good at both stores. Use 3 get a bonus 10 AM, use 4 get a bonus 25 AM*
> 
> *If you didn't get the email try this link' Let me know if it works for someone, if not i'll delete it *
> *Coupons for Sobeys/Foodland*



Link worked.  I didn't receive an email about these as far as I can tell.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! They take AMEX. Everyone should check their email because i just got another bunch of coupons that i can use when we hit the store tomorrow night. Email came from Airmiles and the subject is "Fall for these Foodland offers. " the coupons are good at both stores. Use 3 get a bonus 10 AM, use 4 get a bonus 25 AM*



Yes, I received these as well and just printed them out.




ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I logged into DH's account and he has another Bundle Your Offers for 50 miles! Along with the above offers!
> 
> And, I'm happy to say that all of our Sobeys offers you only need to buy ONE of everything! Yessssss
> 
> Edit to add: I have the BYB too.



Is this "bundle your offers" with Sobeys?  Do I need to sign up with Sobeys for this?  I have a Sobey's APP on my phone and just checked it.  That offer doesn't show up.  Does everyone get different offers?  Oh, and when it says "1 day left" on an offer - is it referring to today as the last day, or tomorrow?


----------



## Disney Addicted

When Metro had their spend $100 get 60 air miles last week, I had a bunch of other bonus air miles in the same purchase.

Today Metro posted the base air miles and those extra bonus miles - but not the 60 for spending $100.  I'll be keeping an eye out for that.  Still have my receipt.  Did anyone get theirs posted?


----------



## Silvermist999

mab2012 said:


> Does anyone know if Sobeys takes AMEX?
> 
> I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get to that $400 level.  Most of the places I've tried don't accept AMEX, and there's just not that much I need right now.  Fallback plan is gift cards from Shell.



The good thing is you do have until the end of the month to spend the $400.  
If you have a Walmart near you, try shopping there, they price match virtually all stores on Flipp.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! They take AMEX. Everyone should check their email because i just got another bunch of coupons that i can use when we hit the store tomorrow night. Email came from Airmiles and the subject is "Fall for these Foodland offers. " the coupons are good at both stores. Use 3 get a bonus 10 AM, use 4 get a bonus 25 AM*
> 
> *If you didn't get the email try this link' Let me know if it works for someone, if not i'll delete it *
> *Coupons for Sobeys/Foodland*



The link worked and got me to my "Offers and Promotions". The coupons (for me anyway) appear to be for my account only. Just a reminder to everyone that they need to use their own AM card with these coupons. The last 4 digits of my card are printed on the coupon I had access to.

I didn't get the email about this promotion yet so thanks for the link Donald.


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> Oh and there are printable coupons for the Tia Rosa Kits at SmartSource for $2.50 off!!!



Thanks!  Will Sobey's accept printed coupons?


----------



## Debbie

bgula said:


> Link worked.  I didn't receive an email about these as far as I can tell.  Thanks!


Thank you. It worked for me, too. Typically, I print and then get the booklet in the mail. I don't recall getting the email, but when I clicked on your link, it took me to my page with hubby's name on it. [I really should get that changed to MY name, since he doesn't even have an AMEX card and I do all the work!]


----------



## Disney Addicted

Question about Sobey's flyer, their app, and the "Fall for these Foodland/Sobey's" coupon offers I printed (which have an expiry of Oct 22).

The app shows coupons loaded to my air miles card which expire from 1 to 8 days or so.
The printed coupons have an expiry date of October 22.
The flyer is only good for the week.

So some items have bonus air miles on two of these.  For example, the APP says "cracker barrel cheese = 7 AM" is loaded to my card.  However, I also have a printed coupon that says I'll get 7 AM.  Will I only get 7 AM once regardless or will they stack and I'll get 14 AM?

Does anyone know?


----------



## ottawamom

I believe I have received 14AM for such a purchase in the past. They could have changed things so you'll have to try and see.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just reviewing the Sobey's flyer and if you purchase $15 worth of Greenfield meats and swipe your AM card you get a $10 Sobeys GC. Good deal on the meat with this little perk.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> So my dilemma is that there is a promo on PC points this weekend. Spend $100 get 15,000 points.  I guess I will have to see the Sobeys flyer to see what I might want to buy.
> 
> Does anyone think it would be worthwhile to buy the  Visa gift cards from Sobeys using my Amex to pay? I realize that there is a $6 fee per card.  I would need 2 cards(maybe 3)so I would get the 40 bonus, 20 for using my Amex and then it counts towards the Amex spend $400.  My daughter needs to get her books for uni this weekend and the stupid school payment site won't take any of my credit cards so I could give her the gift cards.  The only down side to her not paying with the school card is that she won't earn the 10% bookstore rewards.


I would be doing the PC in this case. Thats 15% back on your money. The Sobeys you are actually losing money on.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> When Metro had their spend $100 get 60 air miles last week, I had a bunch of other bonus air miles in the same purchase.
> 
> Today Metro posted the base air miles and those extra bonus miles - but not the 60 for spending $100.  I'll be keeping an eye out for that.  Still have my receipt.  Did anyone get theirs posted?



Nope...my situation is the same as yours.


----------



## tinkerone

Looks like this will be the next Amex offer

*Don’t let the sun set on this grocery offer. *
You could earn *400 AIR MILES®* Bonus Miles *when you spend $100 or more in purchases using your enrolled Card at eligible grocery stores

It says coming soon so keep your eyes open for the start of enrolment.  It states the eligible grocery store needs to be a stand alone so I'm guessing Walmart is out.

ETA-  
*To be eligible for this offer:*


Your account must be in good standing.
You, as the Basic Cardmember, must enroll your eligible Basic American Express AIR MILES Consumer or Small Business Card using the link in this email or at americanexpress.ca/soarintomore between September 11 – September 18, 2017.
Enrollment period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on September 11, 2017 and ends on September 18, 2017 at 11:59:59 p.m. EST.
You must use your enrolled Card between October 1 – October 31, 2017 to make qualifying purchases that total $100 or more after taxes (in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) at stand-alone grocery stores in Canada during the offer period.
Offer period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on October 1, 2017 and ends at 11:59:59 p.m. EST on October 31, 2017.
Purchases made during the offer period prior to enrollment of your eligible Card in this offer are not qualifying purchases
This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer. The Bonus Miles will be reversed if return or exchange results in less than $100 in qualifying purchase(s) being charged to the enrolled American Express Card or associated supplementary cards during the offer period.

2. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible card are eligible for this offer. Only the eligible Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Card (“enrolled Card”) can be enrolled in this offer.

Maximum of one (1) bonus offer of 800 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles is available per enrolled Card during the offer period. Purchases made with Supplementary Cards linked to an enrolled Card are qualifying purchases. American Express Gift Cards and American Express Corporate Cards are excluded from this offer.


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  Will Sobey's accept printed coupons?


yes!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  Did you get this as an e-mail?  I'll have to keep a look out in my inbox!

Hmm.. how do I know if my AMEX is a "basic AMEX air miles consumer" card?  It's silver in color with the AM logo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  Did you get this as an e-mail?  I'll have to keep a look out in my inbox!
> 
> Hmm.. how do I know if my AMEX is a "basic AMEX air miles consumer" card?  It's silver in color with the AM logo.


*The initial invite to this entire promo "Soar into More" was an email that required you to register your card to participate --- ok did that ... have we ever received another email alerting us to the actual promos?? NOPE -- I've found out about them right HERE .. love my Airmiles thread *

*It doesn't seem to matter which card you use, once the link is live, sign in and you'll be prompted to enter the card number and name on the card--- they want the PRIMARY account holder FYI You have the same card we do and it works just fine *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else NOT able to print their Sobeys offers?  Says Coupon Not Available.


*Mine all popped up but stupidly in a new tab, just one coupon on the page so i snipped them and stuck them into a word document to cut down on the paper usage!*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mine all popped up but stupidly in a new tab, just one coupon on the page so i snipped them and stuck them into a word document to cut down on the paper usage!*


Oh that's genius. I printed each page


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> Oh that's genius. I printed each page


Paper is one of the most renewable resources. Don't feel bad using more paper! Those of us in forest industry towns appreciate it!


----------



## ottawamom

Ready set go! Anyone else in Ontario excited about our first "Blue Friday".  Happy hunting everyone .

Offers are "while quantities last"


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The initial invite to this entire promo "Soar into More" was an email that required you to register your card to participate --- ok did that ... have we ever received another email alerting us to the actual promos?? NOPE -- I've found out about them right HERE .. love my Airmiles thread *


That's odd, I get a reminder at the beginning of each event (so far).  



*Start spending towards earning 800 Bonus Miles today.¹*

*Having trouble viewing this email? View online. *


*Experience a shower of 800 AIR MILES®* Bonus Miles while you can.*


*Starting today, when you make a total of $400 or more in purchases (after taxes) on your enrolled Card by September 30th, 2017, you could get 800 Bonus Miles.¹*

*Dear ######, *

*Congratulations on enrolling for this American Express Soar into More offer! Starting today, when you use your enrolled American Express® AIR MILES®* Card to make qualifying purchases that total $400 or more after taxes (in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) by September 30th, 2017, you could get 800 Bonus Miles.¹ That’s on top of the Miles you already get with your American Express AIR MILES Card! *

*But remember–this offer ends September 30th.¹*

*Start spending towards earning your Bonus Miles today.*

*
Get more from American Express®*


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Ready set go! Anyone else in Ontario excited about our first "Blue Friday".  Happy hunting everyone .
> 
> Offers are "while quantities last"


If I had a Sobeys near by I'd be excited, lol.  Sadly, we don't.


----------



## kimstang

I was so excited about Blue Friday in Ontario! I just got back from Shopping and spent about $90 and got 484 miles. Not as many as I was hoping for. About $13 was not airmiles related products. They don't carry the Diabetic Boost I wanted so I lost out on earning those miles. I somehow managed to avoid buying candy too They only had a couple of bags of popcorn and the Tia Rosa wraps expire Sept.13th, I still got 4, hoping to freeze them. The pasta rang up at $1.99 each instead of $2.49. How did everyone else do?


----------



## ottawamom

I got home about an hour ago and was about to post the cost of a few items when I read that the dollar was up again. Ran out to buy some US cash before I forgot again. I spent $100 got 445AM. The Maynards candy is $2.99 so you end up having to buy 4 (oh well, I did it for the cause), smartfood popcorn & doritos chips are $3.99.

I have printed off my batch of coupons for Sobeys as well but I just couldn't do them as well in one large shop (too much to keep track of). I have another coupon for a $10 GC when I spend $50 Mon-Thu so I'll do more shopping next week.

Hope everyone else has great success today.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's Blue Friday, love that Sobey's has finally brought this to Ontario!  I also love that it is on a Friday, I know it doesn't work for everyone but I really don't love shopping on Saturdays.  Spent $70, received 355am plus a $10 gc for Greenfield deli meat.  

Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## mab2012

Silvermist999 said:


> The good thing is you do have until the end of the month to spend the $400.
> If you have a Walmart near you, try shopping there, they price match virtually all stores on Flipp.



Thanks.  For some reason I had it in mind that the promotion ended September 13.  Not sure where I got that idea from.  Not a Wal-Mart shopper if I can avoid it, but I should be able to get close to $400 without going out of my way by the end of the month.  And will fall back to gift cards if I have to.

My typical monthly credit card spend is a good deal higher than $400, so it just caught me by surprise when I realized I've only gotten to $60 or so in the first week.  Doesn't help that I've forgotten to use the AMEX a couple of times.  I just reach for another card out of habit.  I'm sure I'll get there, one way or another!


----------



## mab2012

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  Did you get this as an e-mail?  I'll have to keep a look out in my inbox!
> 
> Hmm.. how do I know if my AMEX is a "basic AMEX air miles consumer" card?  It's silver in color with the AM logo.



Pretty sure what they're excluding here is corporate cards.


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *The initial invite to this entire promo "Soar into More" was an email that required you to register your card to participate --- ok did that ... have we ever received another email alerting us to the actual promos?? NOPE -- I've found out about them right HERE .. love my Airmiles thread *



When I registered my card, there was a checkbox I could click to optionally get a "reminder" email when the promotion started.

Still I would probably miss these entirely if the enrolment offers weren't posted on this thread to start with - so thanks to everyone who has done so!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> When I registered my card, there was a checkbox I could click to optionally get a "reminder" email when the promotion started.
> 
> Still I would probably miss these entirely if the enrolment offers weren't posted on this thread to start with - so thanks to everyone who has done so!


*We did that but for some strange reason hubby doesn't get the e-mail till the enrolment period is almost up.  I get the e-mail reminder when the offer starts but by that point you can't register.. very odd indeed. *

*I'm currently doing my best to patiently wait till hubby is ready to go to Sobeys, hoping they've not run out of all the good stuff*


----------



## M&M mom

If Disney comes out with a discount for Canadians to purchase tickets to the parks do you think the number of air miles required to get tickets will go down?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Little blue book arrived in the mail.  I don't see anything in it that's not on the website.  I did notice that the 10am wus $50 at airmilesshops it cumulative so no need to spend $50 at one store.

Reminder if you are doing the current 150am airmilesshops promo that it needs to be two different stores, not just two purchases.


----------



## bababear_50

My first Blue Friday
Well that was exciting but stressful shop.

I clipped my coupons that were available to me....none of them posted and they said wait for 1-2 weeks and see if they are posted if not bring coupons back to store and they will credit them.
so I've kept the coupons 1/2 of which could be scanned and the other half had to be manually put in by the cashier. My total is 161 bonus coupon miles.

Next
Tostitos/Scoops and Blue corn --bought 3 of them at $3.99 --75 points awarded.

Now the Smart Food popcorn was priced at $1.99 on the tags on the shelf,,but rang up at 3.99,,to which I challenged with the manager.
I did end up getting all 9 bags for $1.99 each. All 225 points posted.

My total airmiles earned this shop
595
plus 161 to come
I'm happy and hey my shopping got done early.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

M&M mom said:


> If Disney comes out with a discount for Canadians to purchase tickets to the parks do you think the number of air miles required to get tickets will go down?


*Not immediately -- they will need to "sell" the current stock. When the last discount came out it was a bit of time (tried to search for the exact date but had no success!) before AM dropped the "price". They've only just recently (this week sometime i think) "sold out" of the discounted tickets and the increased cost to redeem is HUGE. I would imagine it will take a fair bit of time till they are "gone" because many people are re-thinking their game plans now. Anyone else care to weigh in on this issue?*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I think the "Fall into these Foodland" coupons should have shown the air miles on the receipt.  I'm sure when I've used similiar coupons in the past.  My main reason for this time around is because one of the coupons I used was 20% off Compliements white eggs at Foodland.  That should have registered automatically at the til and given me the discount.  It did not.  I noticed when I reviewed the receipt in the parking lot.  So the cashier had to manual adjust and give me the difference back in cash.  The Manager at Foodland also did an override and manually gave me the air miles I should have earned.

Sobey's customer service also manually gave me 35 AM the coupons did not put on the receipt.

Sobey's - spent $85.78 and earned 385 air miles, plus another 25 to come from AM for using 4 coupons.  *Ohh, and YES I was able to stack the 20 for spending $70 (paper coupon) and 20 for spending $60 (loaded to my card)*!!

Foodland - spent $15.89 and earned 12 air miles.

Metro - spent $7.60 for 12 air miles (2 goat's milk on APP).


----------



## ottawamom

I agree they will wait until their stock is depleted before they order any new tickets (discounted or not).

In 2016 when I was purchasing my non-discounted tickets for WDW I had to wait a week or two for the tickets to be shipped as they had run out and were waiting for a new shipment. I purchased more in early September (before the discount was announced) and those came almost immediately. When all my tickets were put together I noticed that I had 3 different issue dates on the back of the tickets. I think AM is always ordering more tickets to keep up with demand as opposed to one giant block of tickets (as they likely did when the Canadian discount came out).


----------



## osully

Just left Sobeys. My MyOffers Spend $90 get 30AM didn't show on my receipt and shows not redeemed in the app.  

The Spend $75 get 20AM paper coupon that the guy did scan right in front of me also does not show on my receipt. 

50AM short of what I was hoping for! 

They were already out of Delverde pasta and the organic Tostitos/Smartfood!


----------



## damo

osully said:


> Just left Sobeys. My MyOffers Spend $90 get 30AM didn't show on my receipt and shows not redeemed in the app.
> 
> The Spend $75 get 20AM paper coupon that the guy did scan right in front of me also does not show on my receipt.
> 
> 50AM short of what I was hoping for!
> 
> They were already out of Delverde pasta and the organic Tostitos/Smartfood!



My spend 100 get 30 didn't work either


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> My first Blue Friday
> Well that was exciting but stressful shop.
> 
> I clipped my coupons that were available to me....none of them posted and they said wait for 1-2 weeks and see if they are posted if not bring coupons back to store and they will credit them.
> so I've kept the coupons 1/2 of which could be scanned and the other half had to be manually put in by the cashier. My total is 161 bonus coupon miles.
> 
> Next
> Tostitos/Scoops and Blue corn --bought 3 of them at $3.99 --75 points awarded.
> 
> Now the Smart Food popcorn was priced at $1.99 on the tags on the shelf,,but rang up at 3.99,,to which I challenged with the manager.
> I did end up getting all 9 bags for $1.99 each. All 225 points posted.
> 
> My total airmiles earned this shop
> 595
> plus 161 to come
> I'm happy and hey my shopping got done early.
> Hugs Mel


FYI in the future you can challenge the store and get up to $10 free for having a price ring up different than what is posted. Most stores and Sobeys does honour this.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> FYI in the future you can challenge the store and get up to $10 free for having a price ring up different than what is posted. Most stores and Sobeys does honour this.



Hi mort
Thanks for this information.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

So just walked over to Sobeys to check it out. And next to nothing in stock. And not that it was sold out. They never carry most of the stuff. So bunch of maynards and chocolate for the kids, did put the smartfood in, but not the right stuff, manager manually entered so I couldnt go crazy. just $25 and ended up with 200am. Not too bad.


----------



## alohamom

My Sobeys didnt have much either but I took a raincheck for a couple of things just in case and I made sure the clerk wrote the bonus airmiles right on it.


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Just left Sobeys. My MyOffers Spend $90 get 30AM didn't show on my receipt and shows not redeemed in the app.
> 
> The Spend $75 get 20AM paper coupon that the guy did scan right in front of me also does not show on my receipt.
> 
> 50AM short of what I was hoping for!
> 
> They were already out of Delverde pasta and the *organic Tostitos/Smartfood!*



My store only had one bag of the Organic Smartfood popcorn left.  None of the Tostitos.  And that's all I planned to get.
I ended up buying Pepsi products (to be served at our next family get together since I'm not a fan) just so I didn't leave the store empty handed without any air miles.  Not too impressed with this first ever Blue Friday!


----------



## Silvermist999

alohamom said:


> My Sobeys didnt have much either but I took a raincheck for a couple of things just in case and I made sure the clerk wrote the bonus airmiles right on it.



So smart! I wish I had thought of that, didn't know they give rain checks for air miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Decided to get a few of the Blue Friday items....will do my main shop tomorrow for the PC points.  Best of both worlds! 
Spent $58 and got 326 miles.  My store was almost out of the Smartfood. I think I left 2 bags on the shelf and there were 1 or 2 bags of the Tostitos. Plenty of chocolate/ Maynard's. The pasta was slim pickings.  Maybe 8-10 bags left in total.  The ice cream was also slim.  Maybe 6 tubs left but lots of the novelties.  BTW, I ended up getting an extra 10 miles on the ice  cream. 

I was very tempted with the ready made meals deal.  Everything looked really good but the portions were a bit small.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> My store only had one bag of the Organic Smartfood popcorn left.  None of the Tostitos.  And that's all I planned to get.
> I ended up buying Pepsi products (to be served at our next family get together since I'm not a fan) just so I didn't leave the store empty handed without any air miles.  Not too impressed with this first ever Blue Friday!


I have to agree...I wasn't overly impressed either but if they keep it up once a month it would be nice and expand on it in the future.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Just left Sobeys. My MyOffers Spend $90 get 30AM didn't show on my receipt and shows not redeemed in the app.
> 
> The Spend $75 get 20AM paper coupon that the guy did scan right in front of me also does not show on my receipt.
> 
> 50AM short of what I was hoping for!
> 
> They were already out of Delverde pasta and the organic Tostitos/Smartfood!



I haven't used any of my coupons yet. I was planning on using them next week when I could focus on using just the coupons. Today was all about the Blue Friday deals. I was at Sobey (Barrhaven) around 9:30 and the only pasta they had was spaghetti and spaghetini (I picked up 6). There were maybe a dozen or two dozen packages on the shelf at that point. I got the last Tostitos package and two popcorns. There were maybe 10 popcorns on the shelf.

The items that didn't show up on your receipt call the My Offers help line and see if they can do something about the loaded offer (at the least) and maybe even the other paper coupon. They should be able to see how much you spent on your receipt. Good luck.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*


Sending healing Hugs to you ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ hugs~~~~~~~~~~
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*


Where's the 'unlike' button.  Hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*



Feel better soon!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I just found out that my granddaughter is coming over this weekend and her birthday is Monday so back to Sobeys I went --we love the multi choice cheese cake.
I was thinking about the pasta and ...............................I bought a few (24) pks I plan on donating them to my school ---they do veggie and meat pasta meals every once in awhile.
And yes I'm eating leftover Spaghetti right now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*


If it makes you feel better . It was just ok. No pickle power or gatorade. Just feel better


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I didn't make it to Blue Friday, between the spending at Disney, and paying off a cruise (and flights!) for December, I just didn't have anything extra to spend on things we don't NEED. Maybe next time! Did I mention all the back to school stuff I had to pay this week? Every year I forget there will be a list of things I have to pay for right off the bat. I did tell him no pizza this year, they get one little slice for $2.50 a week and I still need to send extra stuff so it doesn't really save me anything in making lunch time. I can buy a box of frozen mini pizzas for $5 and have lunches for at least 4 weeks. Any way. 

Glad some made out well!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just now getting around to checking my e-mail from the day and discovered this little thing*
**
*Book your hotel thru the Travel Hub and earn bonus miles! Now if only we had enough money to actually GO somewhere (having our sole source of advertising down for almost a month really put a crimp in our budget!)*
*Airmiles Travel Hub



***edited to add, thanks for all the well wishes. I'll just spend some extra time finishing up the last of the frozen goodies tomorrow cause you know, ice cream is good for EVERYTHING*


----------



## alohamom

Silvermist999 said:


> So smart! I wish I had thought of that, didn't know they give rain checks for air miles.



Gotta give credit to @ottawamom I do believe she did this a few weeks back. I am an AIr Miles apprentice compared to some of you warriors!


----------



## alohamom

@Donald - my hero I hope you are feeling better


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just now getting around to checking my e-mail from the day and discovered this little thing*
> *View attachment 268068*
> *Book your hotel thru the Travel Hub and earn bonus miles! Now if only we had enough money to actually GO somewhere (having our sole source of advertising down for almost a month really put a crimp in our budget!)*
> *Airmiles Travel Hub*
> 
> 
> 
> ****edited to add, thanks for all the well wishes. I'll just spend some extra time finishing up the last of the frozen goodies tomorrow cause you know, ice cream is good for EVERYTHING*




I wish they would add Drury Inn to that list.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had my list ready to go, all excited for our first Blue Friday event and BOOM out of nowhere I'm in the middle of a gastritis attack, no hunting trip for the duck!*


Hope you get better soon!


----------



## worldwidepayne

I missed blue Friday because I had to have a colonoscopy and an endoscopy at the same time on Friday.  I'm sad I missed it....bummer.


----------



## damo

worldwidepayne said:


> I missed blue Friday because I had to have a colonoscopy and an endoscopy at the same time on Friday.  I'm sad I missed it....bummer.



No pun intended????


----------



## mort1331

No WDW child tickets on AM web this am. Maybe the discounted are all taken now. Lets see how high they are when they come back online.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

It's frustrating when you go shopping and ALL the items with AirMiles on them have been completely emptied out of the store.  I was like, what, are we preparing for the hurricane too?  Nothing but shelves... 

I know you can get rain-cheques,  but for my local store, this means standing at the customer service desk for 10 minutes banging on a dingy bell that you have no idea if anyone cares you're dinging it.  Then you have to wait a further 10 minutes for more than one cashier to page the Customer Service desk.  Then you have to wait for the sloooooooooooooooooooow associate to log into their workstation and stare at you blankly.  Then you have to explain, you want rain cheques.  And then they slooooooooowly blink and answer, "those are locked up, upstairs.  Have to go get them.  Wait."  and then MORE TIME passes while they go behind the locked door... 

I swear it is literally *the *inspiration point for the sloths and the DMV in Zootopia. 

Meanwhile, I seem to be waiting on 150+ AM points that should have hit my account yesterday...  *sigh*



mort1331 said:


> No WDW child tickets on AM web this am. Maybe the discounted are all taken now. Lets see how high they are when they come back online.



Good to know, I am sure the value will rise on the Child tickets as well.  Time to reset my spreadsheet... again


----------



## kuhltiffany

If they even got all the items in the first place...I happened to be there when the "chip guy" (his words) was there yesterday morning, the organic Doritos never came in, and they had very limited stock of the organic Tostitos and Smartfood (It was only the new organic ones included in the promotion)!    They were just putting the tags out and it was already 9:30 am...



marcyleecorgan said:


> It's frustrating when you go shopping and ALL the items with AirMiles on them have been completely emptied out of the store.  I was like, what, are we preparing for the hurricane too?  Nothing but shelves...
> 
> I know you can get rain-cheques,  but for my local store, this means standing at the customer service desk for 10 minutes banging on a dingy bell that you have no idea if anyone cares you're dinging it.  Then you have to wait a further 10 minutes for more than one cashier to page the Customer Service desk.  Then you have to wait for the sloooooooooooooooooooow associate to log into their workstation and stare at you blankly.  Then you have to explain, you want rain cheques.  And then they slooooooooowly blink and answer, "those are locked up, upstairs.  Have to go get them.  Wait."  and then MORE TIME passes while they go behind the locked door...
> 
> I swear it is literally *the *inspiration point for the sloths and the DMV in Zootopia.
> 
> Meanwhile, I seem to be waiting on 150+ AM points that should have hit my account yesterday...  *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, I am sure the value will rise on the Child tickets as well.  Time to reset my spreadsheet... again


----------



## osully

mort1331 said:


> So just walked over to Sobeys to check it out. And next to nothing in stock. And not that it was sold out. They never carry most of the stuff. So bunch of maynards and chocolate for the kids, did put the smartfood in, but not the right stuff, manager manually entered so I couldnt go crazy. just $25 and ended up with 200am. Not too bad.



Yeah there were only 2 types of Delverde pasta - spaghetti and spaghettini based on the tags in the aisle. No wonder they sold out. Also we prefer penne or other bite size noodles, it was too bad they only had those 2.


----------



## osully

Yes why do they offer such great promos if it's only going to be 10 bags of popcorn in the whole store. At 5pm yesterday my Sobeys was busier than ever. Might need to do our shop at 7am before work next time it's Blue Friday, or see if my husband can pick up the good items. (Though I do admit it's fun to get the deal in person.)


----------



## kimstang

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just now getting around to checking my e-mail from the day and discovered this little thing*
> *View attachment 268068*
> *Book your hotel thru the Travel Hub and earn bonus miles! Now if only we had enough money to actually GO somewhere (having our sole source of advertising down for almost a month really put a crimp in our budget!)*
> *Airmiles Travel Hub*
> 
> 
> 
> ****edited to add, thanks for all the well wishes. I'll just spend some extra time finishing up the last of the frozen goodies tomorrow cause you know, ice cream is good for EVERYTHING*


They had the same deal in the summer and used it and I am likely going to use it again.


----------



## DizzyDis

I had pretty decent success at Blue Friday, don't have exact numbers, but spent about $250 and walked away with 630 AM posted, another 50 added to the receipt at customer service desk, another 35 added by phone and about 60 more that I had the printed coupons for that don't show on the receipt (they told me the same thing as customer service, keep the coupons and if they don't post after about a week, call on it). So, all in, about 775 AM, in large part due to pasta (15 packs, my kids would eat spaghetti every night if they could), one set of x3 Tostitos for 75 AM, 2 of the little hams for 50 (I think), and a few others. Since I also got real food (including 2 packs of family size ground beef to make spaghetti sauce along with the required veg) I am pretty happy with this return. And I limited to 2 ice creams (50 AM) and 4 Maynard's (also 50 AM), so I think that shows extreme restraint. Since our store ran out of the taco kids (1 for 25 AM) very early, they were manually giving you 25 AM for an Old El Paso kit. They were pretty picked over by 8 pm, but I still got 2.

So, all in all, I would try again, store was getting really busy at 8 pm when I was leaving, but was good earlier and only thing I would be positive on was no kids!! I walked from end to end of that store easily 10 times looking for random items (Organic Tostitos are with organic food, organic Smart pop is with produce, and regular versions of both are in chip aisle, are they trying to make it hard???)

Now to see if there are any WDW or other FL tickets I will be able to invest in!!


----------



## osully

Yikes Gas is way up lately. Wish Shell gave miles based on spend...


----------



## Debbie

I didn't bother with the Blue Friday sale, since my Sobeys is so far away and, more importantly, I do not need a thing. My shelves are full, the freezer is packed, and the pantry is overflowing! And, to add to that, we are going on vacation shortly. I'm hopeful that we get another Blue Friday when I actually can use the stuff. I'm not getting any AM this week. 
Here's hoping that everyone who is not feeling up to their best feel better soon!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

damo said:


> No pun intended????


Ha! I was going to say the same thing as soon as I read it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $65 at sobeys and earned 108 miles. All of my BYO paper coupons didnt go through on my receipt so had to go to customer service to get them added on. The My Offers coupons always take preference over the air miles offers at the checkout, it is strange.

Spent $150 at superstore and earned 37,000 points, which is $37. 

Not a bad day shopping.


----------



## osully

Hmmm.. my cashier kept my Spend $75 get 20AM coupon. Wonder if they just don't show on receipts.


----------



## M&M mom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not immediately -- they will need to "sell" the current stock. When the last discount came out it was a bit of time (tried to search for the exact date but had no success!) before AM dropped the "price". They've only just recently (this week sometime i think) "sold out" of the discounted tickets and the increased cost to redeem is HUGE. I would imagine it will take a fair bit of time till they are "gone" because many people are re-thinking their game plans now. Anyone else care to weigh in on this issue?*


Thank you so much for your reply.  We are going to WDW in March.  Sure hope the tickets drop before then!  How long does it take to get your tickets after you order them?


----------



## ottawamom

A week maybe 2. But you'll want to have your tickets 30-60 (offsite/on-site) days before travel so you can make fastpass reservations. You'll only a few months until you'll need them.


----------



## bababear_50

EDIT: To Add--answered my own question
Terms and conditions

Overview
Terms & Conditions
Maps & Directions
Shipping Details

*This package includes 2 single admission tickets that can either be used at the same time or on separate visits.*

Certificate is valid for 12 months from date of issue. Valid for admission any day. Kids 2 and under are free.

Once booked, no refunds, no upgrades, not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.

I think I will wait till closer to Christmas time.

Hi Gang
I am thinking of getting two tickets to the Metro Zoo via the airmiles rewards site.
I was wondering if I purchase them do they expire?
Thanks for any help
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> EDIT: To Add--answered my own question
> Terms and conditions
> 
> Overview
> Terms & Conditions
> Maps & Directions
> Shipping Details
> 
> *This package includes 2 single admission tickets that can either be used at the same time or on separate visits.*
> 
> Certificate is valid for 12 months from date of issue. Valid for admission any day. Kids 2 and under are free.
> 
> Once booked, no refunds, no upgrades, not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.
> 
> I think I will wait till closer to Christmas time.
> 
> Hi Gang
> I am thinking of getting two tickets to the Metro Zoo via the airmiles rewards site.
> I was wondering if I purchase them do they expire?
> Thanks for any help
> Hugs Mel



I had redeemed for some (silly - that was before I knew of Disney tickets!) in spring but our trip was the same weekend in May that the Zoo strike started! Hoping to get back in time to use them. If not I will offer them up to someone on here!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> I had redeemed for some (silly - that was before I knew of Disney tickets!) in spring but our trip was the same weekend in May that the Zoo strike started! Hoping to get back in time to use them. If not I will offer them up to someone on here!



Hi Hon
I was thinking of getting them as a stocking stuffer for my granddaughter for Christmas,,wish they didn't expire.
I will try and get them as close to Dec as possible.
Hope you get to use them.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!



Oh oh.  When I go to AMEX's Soar into More webpage, it says "enrollment for this offer has ended".

Fixed!  I went back to your first post about this and clicked on your link.  That worked for me.  Thanks!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

tinkerone said:


> Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!


What do they mean by "stand alone" grocery stores?


----------



## damo

momof2gr8kids said:


> What do they mean by "stand alone" grocery stores?



Not places like Walmart that sell groceries and merchandise.


----------



## Disney Addicted

momof2gr8kids said:


> What do they mean by "stand alone" grocery stores?





damo said:


> Not places like Walmart that sell groceries and merchandise.



I took it to mean the same.  Not Wal-mart.  Only places considered an actual grocery store.  Ie, Metro, Loblaws, Sobey's, Foodland, No Frills.

It would be nice if AMEX actually listed the accepted stores.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!


Kind of interesting that this offer puts the number of miles over the 'up to 2000' that was stated on the original offer.  I wonder if it's going to continue as a regular thing???


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!



It actually won't seem that easy, for me anyways.  I do most of my grocery shopping at Real Cdn Superstore/No Frills and Costco - they don't accept Amex.  
And I shop at Walmart more often now because I like their price matching - but they aren't "stand alone".  Hope there are good deals in October at the "stand alone grocery stores" near me!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I took it to mean the same.  Not Wal-mart.  Only places considered an actual grocery store.  Ie, Metro, Loblaws, Sobey's, Foodland, No Frills.
> 
> It would be nice if AMEX actually listed the accepted stores.


Any of the stores under the Loblaw Co. umbrella do not accept Amex.   No Frills only accepts MasterCard.

On that note.....My DD is a RCSS manager and since the news was released about PC Financial she has been flooded with customers not understanding the whole thing in particular with regard to the PC MasterCard.  So for those of you that may have that card, absolutely nothing is changing with the PC MasterCard.  Your PC Plus is unaffected and you don't need to do anything.   Continue to use as you have been.

PSA over.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> It actually won't seem that easy, for me anyways.  I do most of my grocery shopping at Real Cdn Superstore/No Frills and Costco - they don't accept Amex.
> And I shop at Walmart more often now because I like their price matching - but they aren't "stand alone".  Hope there are good deals in October at the "stand alone grocery stores" near me!


Truthfully it will be a little difficult for me as well.  We will be leaving on the 19th of October and I will be gone for a month so that cuts me back to just over two weeks to get this in.  Plus, as with you, I normally do most of my shopping at Walmart using their price match.  Then there is the fact that it is only the two of us at home so we do not spend tons on food.  Having said all that though I'm pretty confident I can do this especially with 400 air miles at stake.  I can always pick up my sunscreen, vitamin supplements, personal needs, at a grocery store for a few weeks. I really feel it's doable.   We just need to be creative.                                        ETA-  don't forget about the good old standbys, gift cards!  You can purchase those at grocery stores and American Express will never know the difference.


----------



## marchingstar

I regularly spend more than 100$ on my AmEx each month at a grocery store (usually Safeway), so I'm not worried about making this reward myself. But for those who are worried: Safeway and Sobeys both take AmEx. And it sounds like more regions are starting to see Blue Fridays (woot!).  Blue Friday would be a great time to meet this AmEx goal because you'd be, like, triple dipping or something (great bonus from AmEx, bonus for spending 100$ on an order, plus the actual Blue Friday specials). Blue Friday in Alberta wasn't great last time around for us, so I'm hoping we'll see products that I'm more interested in for my family, but I'm also known to buy donations for the food bank for great mile rewards. 

It's just an idea, and it probably won't work for everyone, but it might work for you!


----------



## mab2012

Also for those in the Ottawa area: Farm Boy accepts AMEX too!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> Might need to do our shop at 7am before work next time it's Blue Friday, or see if my husband can pick up the good items. (Though I do admit it's fun to get the deal in person.)



If I wait until after I'm finished work at 4:30 then head to the store...the shelves are bare.  I will hit them over lunch...and either take what I bought back to work and use the fridge/freezer at work or if I have time...swing by home to drop everything off quickly.  The nice thing about our little city, and I'm lucky enough to work fairly close to home, I can zip quick to Safeway...run around quickly with my list and know what I'm wanting, then either zip home or head straight back to work after shopping.  I usually only take a half hour, but when it's Blue Friday...I take my full hour and stay a little longer to make up for it.


----------



## mab2012

dancin Disney style said:


> Kind of interesting that this offer puts the number of miles over the 'up to 2000' that was stated on the original offer.  I wonder if it's going to continue as a regular thing???



If their intention is to increase usage of the AMEX cards (and the "if" there is rhetorical - obviously that's the intent), it's working.  On me, at least.  I hadn't used my AMEX at all in the past year and a half or so.  Not since Costco switched to Mastercard.  Now I'm carrying it in my wallet again, and using it fairly regularly.  Of course, I'm really only using it enough to meet the minimum requirements of the promotions, but that's still a lot more than I was using it a couple of months ago.

Grocery promotion should be fairly easy for me, even though I do get a lot of groceries from Costco, and we're away for several days near the beginning of October.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Truthfully it will be a little difficult for me as well.  We will be leaving on the 19th of October and I will be gone for a month so that cuts me back to just over two weeks to get this in.  Plus, as with you, I normally do most of my shopping at Walmart using their price match.  Then there is the fact that it is only the two of us at home so we do not spend tons on food.  Having said all that though I'm pretty confident I can do this especially with 400 air miles at stake.  I can always pick up my sunscreen, vitamin supplements, personal needs, at a grocery store for a few weeks. I really feel it's doable.   We just need to be creative.                                        ETA-  don't forget about the good old standbys, gift cards!  You can purchase those at grocery stores and American Express will never know the difference.


Think of the non perishables that you could stock up on....paper towel, TP, dishwashing/laundry supplies.  Even meat for the freezer.  Shouldn't be that hard.

 If you are a Rexall shopper this is a better deal. Just pick up the items you would have at Rexall.


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall coupon for the week is out it's spend $30 get 50AM

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Sept11/Sept11-COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Rexall is a GREAT Air Miles earner... if you have one near you.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did my second purchase with DH's card for the 150 bonus miles at Air Miles Shops.  Started Christmas shopping early this year at Chapters for DD9.

I love having two separate air miles accounts so that we can capitalize on these bonus promos twice


----------



## Disney Addicted

Every day I log in to check my Air Miles only to find 1 mile or so has credited.  According to my tracking spreadsheet I am waiting for 1,234 air miles to credit.  Waiting can be so hard!  Anyone else notice the amount is in numerical order?    I thought it was funny.



tinkerone said:


> We just need to be creative.                                        ETA-  don't forget about the good old standbys, gift cards!  You can purchase those at grocery stores and American Express will never know the difference.



Really?  I never realized.  I guess I'm so used to Air Miles not wanting to give air miles on gift cards, I never thought about AMEX not realizing what was purchased.  Thanks!  So much to try and remember.



mab2012 said:


> If their intention is to increase usage of the AMEX cards (and the "if" there is rhetorical - obviously that's the intent), it's working.  On me, at least.  I hadn't used my AMEX at all in the past year and a half or so.  Not since Costco switched to Mastercard.  Now I'm carrying it in my wallet again, and using it fairly regularly.  Of course, I'm really only using it enough to meet the minimum requirements of the promotions, but that's still a lot more than I was using it a couple of months ago.



Same here.  I miss not being able to use AMEX at Costco.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok colour me lazy or tired or a combo of both so I'm not going to find all the posts connected to AMEX Soar Into More promo, instead i'll just plunk my thoughts here!*
*Link to register for the current offer, I'll try to put these links in the first post for easier reference.*
*Spend $100 at a stand alone grocery store October 1st - 31st earn 400 AM*

*Numerous items will fall under this umbrella -- there is no way for AMEX to determine what you spent the money on, just that it was in a grocery store. In our Metro that would include : lottery, gift cards, flowers, stationary, beer, pharmacy items, OH yeah, FOOD too  Once they put the beer in the store you can take it to any till (including the self-scan) and put it thru with your order & same is true for gift cards & flowers. Lottery is at the customer service but the receipt still says Metro. Closest Sobeys has all of that minus the beer. To find a list of stores close to you that accept AMEX go to the AM site and filter to include which category you want to shop at. This should take you directly to Grocery/Drug Store/Beverage*
*AMEX Sponsors *
*OR you can even filter to show stores close to you (handy for other promos!)*
*Stores close to you*


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> Don't forget the American Express latest Soar into More registration starts today.  Spend $100 at stand alone grocery stores between Oct. 1 and Oct. 31, get 400 Air Miles.  Easy peasy!



Does anyone keep track of the terms for these offers?  I've been doing so lately, but I don't have a copy of the first Soar Into More offer back in the spring (spend $200 between June 1-July 31 at gas stations and get 400 AM).  I still haven't received these AM and when I called about it, I was told they had up to 120 days from July 31 to give me the AM.  When I read the most current offer that just came out today, it states 90 days from completing the eligible purchases.  I'd just like to know which one is correct for the June offer as I don't feel like waiting until the end of October before having to call them about missing miles.
Also, is there any way to distinguish which contest the AM came from when they do award the AM's?  SIM #'s 1,2&4 are offering 400 AM,  If that should show up in my account, how do I tell which offer if came from?  Or would I have to call AMEX?


----------



## mab2012

tinkerone said:


> ETA-  don't forget about the good old standbys, gift cards!  You can purchase those at grocery stores and American Express will never know the difference.



I'm not entirely certain that AMEX doesn't know what you've bought.  Air Miles certainly knows, and no doubt we've all given them permission to share that information with their partners.  Doesn't matter though, they don't care anyway.  AMEX gets their commission on whatever gets posted to the card.  Gift cards, taxes - makes no difference to them.

That is totally my back-up plan if I can't make the $400 spend in regular purchases before the end of September.  I'm around $250 now though, and that's not counting the $80 grocery purchase at the beginning of September that I charged to my Mastercard out of habit.  So I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm trying to multi-task (and not doing anything properly i might add!) so i missed including my back-up info surrounding the upcoming offer! All it says is purchases at eligible grocery store -- nothing about what you buy there.*
**
*Two of the fine print info that answers some of our questions*

*1. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible card are eligible for this offer. Only the eligible Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Card can be enrolled in this offer. The enrolled Card must be the same Card used as method of payment at stand-alone grocery stores in Canada. Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they sell. Purchases at merchants where grocery sales are not their primary business (including superstores, wholesale clubs, alcohol retailers and general merchandise retailers) do not qualify for this bonus offer.*
*This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer. The Bonus Miles will be reversed if return or exchange results in less than $100 in qualifying purchase(s) being charged to the enrolled American Express Card or associated supplementary cards during the offer period.*
*The fine print in red .. you can't follow up with Airmiles when miles are missing -- you will need to wait 2 complete billing cycles for the miles to appear in your AM account before you can start to track them down. For me that means i couldn't even challenge the first offer (no way we can spend $200 in a gas station since we drive a FIT! We also try to limit our purchase of giftcards due to the fluctuation of our income) until September 27th*

*The Airmiles, when they do show up will look like this and have the same date as your regular AMEX postings (have for us at least so a bit of an *assumption* on my part!*
**


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm trying to multi-task (and not doing anything properly i might add!) so i missed including my back-up info surrounding the upcoming offer! All it says is purchases at eligible grocery store -- nothing about what you buy there.*
> *View attachment 268807*
> *Two of the fine print info that answers some of our questions*
> 
> *1. Only Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers to successfully enroll their eligible card are eligible for this offer. Only the eligible Basic American Express® AIR MILES®*Card can be enrolled in this offer. The enrolled Card must be the same Card used as method of payment at stand-alone grocery stores in Canada. Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they sell. Purchases at merchants where grocery sales are not their primary business (including superstores, wholesale clubs, alcohol retailers and general merchandise retailers) do not qualify for this bonus offer.*
> *This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer. The Bonus Miles will be reversed if return or exchange results in less than $100 in qualifying purchase(s) being charged to the enrolled American Express Card or associated supplementary cards during the offer period.*
> *The fine print in red .. you can't follow up with Airmiles when miles are missing -- you will need to wait 2 complete billing cycles for the miles to appear in your AM account before you can start to track them down. For me that means i couldn't even challenge the first offer (no way we can spend $200 in a gas station since we drive a FIT! We also try to limit our purchase of giftcards due to the fluctuation of our income) until September 27th*
> 
> *The Airmiles, when they do show up will look like this and have the same date as your regular AMEX postings (have for us at least so a bit of an *assumption* on my part!*
> *View attachment 268813*



Not sure if you were posting the above in response to my question or not.  I realize that the latest offer says 90 days, but I was wondering if anyone had kept track of the other offers, specifically the first one as to whether it said 90 days or 120.  When I call Amex, they say it's 120 days, which doesn't jive with what the current offer says.


----------



## mab2012

marcyleecorgan said:


> Rexall is a GREAT Air Miles earner... if you have one near you.



I think Rexall is a "love it or hate it" kind of thing.  I drive by three of them every day, but have more or less given up trying to collect there, unless it's a really great deal.  I can't be bothered with all the coupons and stacking and whatnot, but more importantly, I usually just can't find anything to buy.  I use alternative products for thinks like soap and shampoo, don't use cosmetics at all, and buy most of our basics at Costco (at a much better price).  And I've seen some items that are just massively overpriced at Rexall, like 40-50% higher than you'd find the same item elsewhere, so I feel like I have to be careful what I buy.

I know lots of people here do great at Rexall, and I think that's awesome!  It just doesn't work for me.  Maybe I'm just spoiled - I live in an area where Sobeys, Rexall, Metro, Shell, and LCBO are all literally within a couple of kilometres of each other, and near both my home and workplace.  So I have it pretty easy where in-store Air Miles collecting is concerned.  I just don't want anyone to feel too bad if there's no Rexall nearby; it's possible it wouldn't work well for your individual habits anyway!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Not sure if you were posting the above in response to my question or not.  I realize that the latest offer says 90 days, but I was wondering if anyone had kept track of the other offers, specifically the first one as to whether it said 90 days or 120.  When I call Amex, they say it's 120 days, which doesn't jive with what the current offer says.


*Oh one of the foibles of social media coupled with the Duck trying to do far too much at once! I'm sorry if you feel i was being rude, i wasn't responding to you anyone specifically. I have the fine print for all of the offers, just give me some time to track it down *

****EDITED to add the fine print was the same for all of the offers. I think the whole fine print is confusing myself. It first says "may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement" (which could mean more than 60 days if you made the purchase the DAY your statement is posted) but it then says "up to 90 days after you complete the eligible purchases" SO, which is it??? 60, 75, 90,  or the 120 you were quoted???*


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh one of the foibles of social media coupled with the Duck trying to do far too much at once! I'm sorry if you feel i was being rude, i wasn't responding to you anyone specifically. I have the fine print for all of the offers, just give me some time to track it down *
> 
> ****EDITED to add the fine print was the same for all of the offers. I think the whole fine print is confusing myself. It first says "may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement" (which could mean more than 60 days if you made the purchase the DAY your statement is posted) but it then says "up to 90 days after you complete the eligible purchases" SO, which is it??? 60, 75, 90,  or the 120 you were quoted???*



Didn't think you were rude - not sure where that came from.  Just wasn't sure if you were responding to my post or not.  OK, so AMEX was lying to me on the phone when they said I had to wait until Oct. 29 to revisit any AM from the first SIM promotion.  I'll have to get back on the phone as soon as I have the time.  They also still owe me 100 AM from April 7!


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Didn't think you were rude - not sure where that came from.  Just wasn't sure if you were responding to my post or not.  OK, so AMEX was lying to me on the phone when they said I had to wait until Oct. 29 to revisit any AM from the first SIM promotion.  I'll have to get back on the phone as soon as I have the time.  They also still owe me 100 AM from April 7!


I can tell you that I received the first offer of 400 same time as I got my statement.  I think most people did so not sure why yours is taking so long.  They went into my account June 22nd to be exact.  Now I have not seen any of the other offers yet, they seem to be taking a while.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok colour me lazy or tired or a combo of both so I'm not going to find all the posts connected to AMEX Soar Into More promo, instead i'll just plunk my thoughts here!*
> *Link to register for the current offer, I'll try to put these links in the first post for easier reference.*
> *Spend $100 at a stand alone grocery store October 1st - 31st earn 400 AM*
> 
> *Numerous items will fall under this umbrella -- there is no way for AMEX to determine what you spent the money on, just that it was in a grocery store. In our Metro that would include : lottery, gift cards, flowers, stationary, beer, pharmacy items, OH yeah, FOOD too  Once they put the beer in the store you can take it to any till (including the self-scan) and put it thru with your order & same is true for gift cards & flowers. Lottery is at the customer service but the receipt still says Metro. Closest Sobeys has all of that minus the beer. To find a list of stores close to you that accept AMEX go to the AM site and filter to include which category you want to shop at. This should take you directly to Grocery/Drug Store/Beverage*
> *AMEX Sponsors *
> *OR you can even filter to show stores close to you (handy for other promos!)*
> *Stores close to you*


Just a little heads up on the beer.  You will have to use the designated cashier to make that purchase.  The cashier must be 1)old enough to sell/handle it and B) have a valid Smart Serve number.  That's how it is around here anyway.

You can absolutely take your entire grocery purchase to that designated lane though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I can tell you that I received the first offer of 400 same time as I got my statement.  I think most people did so not sure why yours is taking so long.  They went into my account June 22nd to be exact.  Now I have not seen any of the other offers yet, they seem to be taking a while.


Same here....my billing cycle starts on the 10th and my miles always post on the 11th. I had the first offer of 400 on July 11th.  Have yet to receive the second offer though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone had an automated phone call apparently from AMEX offering a free night hotel stay for being a loyal customer?  I hung up.  Busy watching a new TV show with my husband and I didn't believe it was really AMEX phoning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Just a little heads up on the beer.  You will have to use the designated cashier to make that purchase.  The cashier must be 1)old enough to sell/handle it and B) have a valid Smart Serve number.  That's how it is around here anyway.
> 
> You can absolutely take your entire grocery purchase to that designated lane though.


*YUP, and unlike some other stores in our area, even the self-scan check outs at our Metro are an option. *


----------



## M&M mom

ottawamom said:


> A week maybe 2. But you'll want to have your tickets 30-60 (offsite/on-site) days before travel so you can make fastpass reservations. You'll only a few months until you'll need them.


I never thought of having them early so I can do the fastpasses.  Thanks.


----------



## osully

I'm about 1500 away from Onyx!! Woo hoo!! Major thanks to this group! I had never realized Disney tickets were available and that flights were such a good deal! Started focusing on AM again in May


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link to the current Rexall survey coupon. I've also added it to the first post if you need it later *

*Rexall - $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 Valid until October 10th*

*If the September date shows up, try clearing your history and refreshing your page!*


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> I'm about 1500 away from Onyx!! Woo hoo!! Major thanks to this group! I had never realized Disney tickets were available and that flights were such a good deal! Started focusing on AM again in May



Yay! Like you I am only 550 AM away from being Onyx for the first time because of this thread.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> I'm about 1500 away from Onyx!! Woo hoo!! Major thanks to this group





isabellea said:


> Yay! Like you I am only 550 AM away from being Onyx for the first time because of this thread.



I'm only 398 away from Onyx as well.  I've been so close now for over a month...I haven't collected many AM this past month and a bit.  Hoping to get back onto it soon


----------



## disneybound08

I'm 20 àway from onyx! Just started seriously collecting in May. Managed to score 2 tickets at the discounted rate. So happy. One more ticket to secure then focusing on flights. Woohooo! Thanks so much for everyone's posts on this thread.


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats to all those who have recently achieved or will soon achieve ONYX. You'll be getting that little black card before you know it. And if you're lucky it will come with a bunch of little information cards that outline your benefits.(the last sentence is pure sarcasm but the black card is pretty neat)

Congrats on your hard work. The hunting is paying off.


----------



## kerreyn

Has anyone checked their air miles balance this morning?  I checked mine today, and it says I have 4,331.  On Monday, I had 10,446 - I'm missing 6,000 air miles.!  Nothing shows up under transactions.  Just getting ready for work, I'll be calling air miles when I get to the office to try to figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## ottawamom

As someone who obsessively checks her balance, mine is showing nothing unusual. Try logging in again, maybe it was just a weird computer glitch. Definitely check it out with AM. Let us know what happens.

Metro has spend 95 Cash miles, get $10 off and get 25AM offer on all week. Lots of items with AM attached to them.  It's a nice change to see the light blue boxes in their flyer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Nothing wrong with mine either.  I check every day to see if any pending miles were added to my account.  That's a large amount.  Let us know what they say.


----------



## Debbie

Mine are correct. Good thing I got a survey, since I did no Airmiles collecting last week. At least that one went on and I climbed a little.


----------



## kerreyn

Luckily I took a screen shot of my account before I ordered my last WDW pass.  On September 5 I had 15,141 air miles.  I redeemed 4695 for the WDW pass, leaving me with 10,446 - no other redemptions.  This morning I have 4,331 - 6115 air miles were taken from my account.  Imma pissed.

I just got off the phone with a customer relations supervisor by the name of "Kevin".  He said I'm the second person to call them about missing miles today, and from what he can see it's from Sobey's.  He's going to contact them to see what's going on and why my points were taken.  He's not sure how long it will take to hear back from Sobey's, but I did get him to agree to calling me by the end of the day to keep me updated.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yikes, kerreyn!   Hopefully it gets resolved favourably asap for you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My account is also looking good -- love seeing my Amazon miles pop up so quickly, as soon as the package has been delivered they get posted -- The Duck has been doing some serious on-line shopping :O*

*I just got my September Newsletter from AM (slightly late??) and there is one offer i might try and convince hubby to use ... but he tends to be pretty loyal to AMEX. I'm also not sure but it looks like you earn more miles with the AMEX since they also give extra miles when you shop at Sponsors??*
**
*For those of you who don't have a MasterCard yet the sign up bonuses looking pretty amazing to me! Biggest? Book 2 flights and they refund 1/2 the Dream miles!*
**


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yikes, kerreyn!   Hopefully it gets resolved favourably asap for you!



Air Miles called me back, and gave me a number for Sobey's.  Looks like Sobey's will be emailing people to explain why the take back.  According to the woman I spoke to, they gave too many air miles in July.  Honestly, I thought my air miles balance seemed high, but with three households using my card for Blue Fridays, I thought we earned them all.  Oh well, back at the hunt.


----------



## osully

kerreyn said:


> Air Miles called me back, and gave me a number for Sobey's.  Looks like Sobey's will be emailing people to explain why the take back.  According to the woman I spoke to, they gave too many air miles in July.  Honestly, I thought my air miles balance seemed high, but with three households using my card for Blue Fridays, I thought we earned them all.  Oh well, back at the hunt.


Oh no! That doesn't sound right!! They should have to own up to mistakes. Must have been a lot of extra!


----------



## osully

I probably check my Miles balance about 5 times a day cause you never know when they show up! I'm anxiously awaiting the AirMilesShops 150 bonus! And 70 missing miles that should post by Sept 26 for a purchase on Dyson!


----------



## ottawamom

That's nasty. Just when you think you've almost reached your goal, bam they take 6000 away. I'm thinking back to my Sobey's purchases in July don't think I collected any extra but then again we didn't have Blue Friday's here then. Now I do have another store that I could worry about them clawing miles back from but I'm not going to mention names (and put it out there)

Hope it's only a "one of" thing and they don't go too far back.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Looks like Sobey's will be emailing people to explain why the take back. According to the woman I spoke to, they gave too many air miles in July. Honestly, I thought my air miles balance seemed high, but with three households using my card for Blue Fridays



WOW!!!  No takesies backsies!!!!  That is very wrong...it was their fault their system was not working properly to correctly add up the airmiles.  That's like them coming back to someone after 2 months and tell them they gave you too much change on your receipt...or better yet...the price that was charged was wrong...and they want you to repay what you already have!!!!  They might see some flack from customers if they do it to too many people.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that they will credit those miles they took back!


----------



## kerreyn

"We'd like to take this opportunity to thank you for being a great Safeway customer and for getting AIR MILES® Reward Miles as you shop. 

Unfortunately, due to a recent Safeway system issue, some Miles were deposited into your Collector Account(s) multiple times from August 5-26, 2017. 

This was a limited and isolated error, which has now been rectified. As a result of this error, you received an additional *6140* Miles by mistake. 

These Miles were retracted from your Collector Account(s) on Tuesday, September 12, 2017. We truly regret this error and hope that we haven't caused you too much trouble. 

If you qualified for a new AIR MILES tier (Gold or Onyx™) as a result of these mistaken Miles, we are pleased to tell you that you will stay at this tier for the upcoming status period, even after the Miles have been retracted from your Collector Account(s). 

Again, we hope you accept our sincere apologies and continue to shop with us. 

Canada Safeway
Safeway.CustomerService@Sobeys.com
1-800-Safeway (1-800-723-3929)"


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> "We'd like to take this opportunity to thank you for being a great Safeway customer and for getting AIR MILES® Reward Miles as you shop.
> We truly regret this error and hope that we haven't caused you too much trouble.
> Again, we hope you accept our sincere apologies and continue to shop with us.



*I would NOT be very happy, not at all ....all the sections of your e-mail that i quoted *

*"we thank you for being a great customer" OK .. not great enough that you're willing to eat YOUR mistake on my behalf*
*"hope we haven't caused you too much trouble" OK, you gonna pay for the extra antacids i'm gonna need now?!?!*
*"continue to shop with us" ohhh this would be a really HARD thing for me to reconcile!*
*This is wrong on so many levels to me! I mean, I know they "pay" Airmiles for those bonus events but come on, taking back something due to an error on their part?!?! What if you had already gone ahead and redeemed for something, would they be wanting THAT back? I'm so sorry this happened to you, like i said i would need to do some serious thinking about whether i would continue to shop there, Airmiles or not, that is NOT good customer service.*

**** A stellar example of great customer service is Amazon -- i ordered the wrong size screen protector for my sister's phone, CLEARLY my mistake and i owned it when i was in a chat session yesterday afternoon. Outcome? My sister already has the correct size, free of charge, shipped it next day with NO shipping fees and we can just keep the wrong one! I ordered a remote after our spiffy new sound system came from Airmiles (cause i couldn't keep the 5 remotes straight ) and the following day the price dropped by $45.00 .. the fix for THAT? Returned the opened one, refunded my card and charged the lower amount & then shipped the new one (again no shipping fee) They can't do a refund for a price drop so handled it that way, odd, but i'm a very happy ducky now*


----------



## kuhltiffany

I wonder what they would have done if you had already spent those Air Miles?

I need to buy a Gift Card for Chapters, does anyone know of anywhere to buy and get extra AM?


----------



## kerreyn

This is what I sent back to them.

"Dear Safeway,

This is very disappointing.  You can see by my account activity that I am a very frequent shopper with Safeway/Sobeys.  Perhaps it's time to re-think which grocery store deserves our loyalty, not that it would matter to Safeway/Sobey's."


----------



## Silvermist999

kuhltiffany said:


> I wonder what they would have done if you had already spent those Air Miles?
> 
> I need to buy a Gift Card for Chapters, does anyone know of anywhere to buy and get extra AM?



Not extra AM, but I'm pretty sure Chapters/Indigo gift cards are still 10% off at Loblaws and Real Cdn Superstores - I believe today's the last day of the sale.


----------



## ottawamom

Have to agree with Donald, I would be really bummed about that email too. I would be requesting an accounting of what AM posted to your account they are taking back so that you can confirm they haven't taken too many. Pull up old flyers and pull out your receipts and do some reconciliation. I wouldn't assume they have made the correction correctly. But that's just me. That's a huge # of Airmiles to be taking back.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Have to agree with Donald, I would be really bummed about that email too. I would be requesting an accounting of what AM posted to your account they are taking back so that you can confirm they haven't taken too many. Pull up old flyers and pull out your receipts and do some reconciliation. I wouldn't assume they have made the correction correctly. But that's just me. That's a huge # of Airmiles to be taking back.



But 6,000+ extra in just 3 weeks?  Yeah, I agree with Ottawamom above.  Do you have a tracking system or something so you can see how many AM you should have earned in that time period?  That sounds like way too many AM for them to be taking out.  I find it hard to believe they gave you 6,000+ extra in such a short time.

Sobey's should totally suck it up and let people keep the extra miles.  Their fault.


----------



## hdrolfe

I agree with the others, do make sure you reconcile things (if you can)! 

Sobeys (Ontario) has a couple good deals, there are cheese strings on sale for $2.99 each, buy 3 get 50 AM, and the tortilla deal is back, buy 3 (I think) get 30 AM, there are a couple things. Sorry, flyer is in the other room at the moment. Those are the two that stood out. I wish kiddo liked cheese strings. I suppose I could eat them.

Rexall has a 3 day bonus, with 3 tiers of points, lowest was $30/30AM, highest is $70/100AM. There was one in between. Sorry, I should have brought the flyers in here! Kiddo is sorting his toys into "give away" and "keep" piles, I want to make sure he actually gets rid of a few things!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

My account was all messed up when I tried to login the other day... all day long it just would not load anything.  Finally get in today and it seems to have caught up with the AM from the last grocery trip.  

That is terrible that they are retracting those AM from you!  Please do let us know how you get on with them!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would like to know, as well, what would have happened if you spent all of those miles on a cruise or package vacation? Would they put your account at -6XXX?


----------



## osully

Oh the little things... usually we get the Sobeys flyer before it's posted online. I guess they didn't do their route tonight so I have to wait til tomorrow to see this coming week's deals on Reebee.  AirMiles collecting problems!


----------



## kerreyn

I went through each line of the transactions for July, and what they're saying looks right. Definitely a bit bummed. We have all the passes we need for our Feb. trip, so it is what it is.

The icing on the cake today was looking at the app tonight, and seeing another 1250 air miles - mega miles bonus - was gone.  I looked on my laptop, and shows the mega miles bonus, then shows it removed by Rona, but then its added back in. I didn't (and still don't) even shop at Rona, so I'm not sure wth is going on. I took screen shots of everything. I'm hoping the laptop total is right. I'll check the app in the morning.

Moral of the story, check your balances, and don't trust any of these corporate asshats. I get that they're not in the business to lose money, but they seriously need to get their sh*t together.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer Sept 15-21

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-15-to-21/all

I like the raisin bread/bagels/tortillas.(i like that these are on sale for $2.99 each)
buy 3 get 30 airmiles

itune card buy $50.00 card get 50 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland flyer
Sept 15-21

http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-september-15-to-21/all

itunes card buy $50.00 card get 60 airmiles
Natrel Milk or butter buy 2 at 4.99 get 30 airmiles.

Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just want to say thank you to everyone on this thread.  When Air Miles had that 1,250 mega offer I decided to go for it and remembered this thread.

I started tracking my air miles beginning August.  For August I earned 3,369 air miles with another 470 pending from August.  3,839 air miles just for August!  I don't believe I have ever earned that many in 1 month before.

I don't remember who (I'm sorry!) but someone here said the Metro coupons (Metro APP) should work more than once.  I'm happy to confirm YES, they did!  I have the cashier ring every 1L of goat's milk as a seperate transaction and have received 6 air miles each transacation.  There was one day when I had enough groceries to divided into two transactions for the spend $30 get 15 air miles, and those came through as well.  Thank you for the heads up!!  The goat's milk coupon is good for another 7 days still.  The way my daughter drinks milk, I'll easily use it at least 6 more times.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh no.............. my account has gone wonky.. adding airmiles to dream instead of cash....will have to call them when I get home.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

Has anyone gotten the 100 AM's from Rexall from the end of August, it was a redeem $30 in cash AM's and get 100 AM's?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just logged into mine and the lone 4 dream miles I had in DH's account is missing. On the chat now. OMG what a bunch.

They told me that they gave the mega miles promo twice in July. I said no way, I check my account all the time.  Sure enough, it was there twice with them removing it once.  I said, well that wasn't there back then, that had to have been recently added and removed.

Paula: Sxxx, it looks like the Mega Miles 1250 bonus was posted twice into your account.
Paula: We reversed one of them...and as a curtesy we cleared the 4 dream miles and only 1246 cash miles. (not sure how this is a courtesy to me)

I asked why they are doing that since it should be just a plain ol' deletion, you know, 1250+1250-1250=1250?

I told them this whole thing is sketchy and that they should be sending some form of communication to their collectors BEFORE they start going into people's accounts and messing with their air miles. 

Now I'm ticked...FFS.

*end rant* LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh and to add, they did the same thing with my account and the 1250 mega miles - added it twice and removed it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just logged into mine and the lone 4 dream miles I had in DH's account is missing. On the chat now. OMG what a bunch.
> 
> They told me that they gave the mega miles promo twice in July. I said no way, I check my account all the time.  Sure enough, it was there twice with them removing it once.  I said, well that wasn't there back then, that had to have been recently added and removed.
> 
> Paula: Sxxx, it looks like the Mega Miles 1250 bonus was posted twice into your account.
> Paula: We reversed one of them...and as a curtesy we cleared the 4 dream miles and only 1246 cash miles. (not sure how this is a courtesy to me)
> 
> I asked why they are doing that since it should be just a plain ol' deletion, you know, 1250+1250-1250=1250?
> 
> I told them this whole thing is sketchy and that they should be sending some form of communication to their collectors BEFORE they start going into people's accounts and messing with their air miles.
> 
> Now I'm ticked...FFS.
> 
> *end rant* LOL



My account is messed up as well, Sept 7 had 1160 cash miles, 367 dream miles, cash miles down to 299, dream miles up 1250, net gain 22 airmiles.  Trying to figure out the mess before I call. Also ticked, was planning to use the cash miles at Metro today.


----------



## ottawamom

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone gotten the 100 AM's from Rexall from the end of August, it was a redeem $30 in cash AM's and get 100 AM's?



Still waiting for mine. It did say it could take 8 weeks to show up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Check back to July to see if they did the 1250 twice.


----------



## ottawamom

Knock on wood, my accounts have been left intact and unchanged. I will be checking my account a couple of times daily until all this weirdness stops for all of you.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just logged into mine and the lone 4 dream miles I had in DH's account is missing. On the chat now. OMG what a bunch.
> 
> They told me that they gave the mega miles promo twice in July. I said no way, I check my account all the time.  Sure enough, it was there twice with them removing it once.  I said, well that wasn't there back then, that had to have been recently added and removed.
> 
> Paula: Sxxx, it looks like the Mega Miles 1250 bonus was posted twice into your account.
> Paula: We reversed one of them...and as a curtesy we cleared the 4 dream miles and only 1246 cash miles. (not sure how this is a courtesy to me)
> 
> I asked why they are doing that since it should be just a plain ol' deletion, you know, 1250+1250-1250=1250?
> 
> I told them this whole thing is sketchy and that they should be sending some form of communication to their collectors BEFORE they start going into people's accounts and messing with their air miles.
> 
> Now I'm ticked...FFS.
> 
> *end rant* LOL




It looks like the total on the app has been corrected this morning to reflect the same total as on my laptop.  Take a look, hopefully it's fixed for you too.


----------



## Silvermist999

kerreyn said:


> I went through each line of the transactions for July, and what they're saying looks right. Definitely a bit bummed. We have all the passes we need for our Feb. trip, so it is what it is.
> 
> The icing on the cake today was looking at the app tonight, and seeing another 1250 air miles - mega miles bonus - was gone.  I looked on my laptop, and *shows the mega miles bonus, then shows it removed by Rona, but then its added back *in. I didn't (and still don't) even shop at Rona, so I'm not sure wth is going on. I took screen shots of everything. I'm hoping the laptop total is right. I'll check the app in the morning.
> 
> Moral of the story, check your balances, and don't trust any of these corporate asshats. I get that they're not in the business to lose money, but they seriously need to get their sh*t together.



I just wanted to say thanks for bringing this whole AM issue to everyone's attention!

I just checked my transaction history and have exactly the same Rona issue as you have. Fortunately,  it nets out, so doesn't affect my balance.  I think they must have had a system issue where air miles were posted erroneously, and only now they are realizing it. 

Lesson learned, I'm going to keep a closer eye on my balance from now on!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> My account is messed up as well, Sept 7 had 1160 cash miles, 367 dream miles, cash miles down to 299, dream miles up 1250, net gain 22 airmiles.  Trying to figure out the mess before I call. Also ticked, was planning to use the cash miles at Metro today.



I've gone through my account, the 22 airmiles were additional earnings so my airmiles numbers basically seem to correct but they were moved incorrectly.  My prior cash/dream miles were correct.  This is what is new on my account:

21 Jul 17 AIR MILES BONUS MEGA MILES BONUS +1,250
21 Jul 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 MEGA MILES CORRECTION +1,250
21 Jul 17 AIR MILES BONUS MEGA MILES CORRECTION -1,250

I'll likely ask them to put the cash miles back but right now don't have the time to deal with this.  Here continues my love/hate for airmiles.


----------



## juniorbugman

I too show the 1250 added on at Rona on July 21 and then corrected - same date.  And I don't even shop at Rona but my airmiles balance remains the same. Whew.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm showing the same Rona thing... and my Airmiles have gone up for some reason... I'm so confused! Oh wait, I see what they did... removed my cash AM and put them in my dream. Now I have no cash miles left! omg... this is really really annoying. I was keeping some there in case of the bonus thing, like you know, this weekend at metro where I can use $10 and get back 25AM?  I'm going to have to call and be pissed off.  Sigh.


----------



## ottawamom

Gotta love the Cash AM redemption deals (Metro). Picked up $10 worth of Maestro salami (giving it to my DS) used my cash AM from last winters promotion. $0.00 out of pocket and I get 45AM. It's a good day.

So sorry to hear so many of you are having issues with your accounts. Those of us who haven't yet experienced this will need to keep checking our accounts to make sure we know if the same thing happens to us.



hdrolfe said:


> I'm showing the same Rona thing... and my Airmiles have gone up for some reason... I'm so confused! Oh wait, I see what they did... removed my cash AM and put them in my dream. Now I have no cash miles left! omg... this is really really annoying. I was keeping some there in case of the bonus thing, like you know, this weekend at metro where I can use $10 and get back 25AM?  I'm going to have to call and be pissed off.  Sigh.



Just checked my July statement and this exact same thing has happened in my account. It hasn't affected my totals in any way (+1250+1250-1250). Mega Miles were originally posted July 21 (checked my Spreadsheet) Like others I don't understand why the taking it off AM Bonus and assigning it to RONA. Mine all went through my Dream account though.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Gotta love the Cash AM redemption deals (Metro). Picked up $10 worth of Maestro salami (giving it to my DS) used my cash AM from last winters promotion. $0.00 out of pocket and I get 45AM. It's a good day.
> 
> Just checked my July statement and this exact same thing has happened in my account. It hasn't affected my totals in any way (+1250+1250-1250). Mega Miles were originally posted July 21 (checked my Spreadsheet) Like others I don't understand why the taking it off AM Bonus and assigning it to RONA. Mine all went through my Dream account though.



I'm on a chat and they can't figure it out. Also on hold for 30 minutes to speak to someone just in case. We'll see what they do. It's annoying! She's trying to say that because I collect all Dream miles they took the cash to "help" me out... I guess if I didn't want to actually use the few cash miles I have it might be nice, get more in the Dream account. Now she's switched me to 100% cash for some reason. I hope just to sort this out because Grr... if my balances aren't back to what they should be I don't know what I'll do! And I'm missing out on cupcakes at work now...


----------



## mab2012

Sorry so many are having issues with their accounts right now.  

My news is a little better.  My miles from last week's Blue Friday have posted (I didn't try very hard, but I did pick up a few hundred miles, mostly on pasta).  That should push me over the threshold for Onyx when they do the next update.  So... yay!

Honestly I'm not sure it matters very much to me.  Aside from maybe the occasional Onyx-only special offer, I don't see much in the benefits that I will use.  But it's a milestone, I guess, and not one I would have ever imagined I'd reach if you asked me a year ago.  Thanks to all who contribute to this thread!


----------



## hdrolfe

Apparently the issue is not easy to fix. The lady I chatted with is going to work on it, and talk to a supervisor to see if they can do it without switching me to all cash, which takes a day to come into effect, then put the AM back in my cash balance, then switch me back to Dream like I should be, which will take a day to come into effect, so by the weekend I should be able to shop and have the AM go where they are supposed to... how annoying! all for some kind of screw up? that they did and can't even explain? Now it means I have to take kiddo shopping with me this weekend... At least my friend kept a cupcake for me!


----------



## isabellea

juniorbugman said:


> I too show the 1250 added on at Rona on July 21 and then corrected - same date.  And I don't even shop at Rona but my airmiles balance remains the same. Whew.



Same thing happened on my account.

I just took screenshots of my transactions from the app in case weird transactions happen again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*What a PIA for all of those who have been caught by this stupid accounting problem on THEIR end, not ours.*

*I'll just put out here how i keep track of my miles ... a lesson learned a looong time ago when i had to chase down a significant amount. I go into my transactions and pull up the entire year and then hit the "print this page" button and toggle my printer destination to "save as PDF" & plunk it down on my desktop. Whenever there is a change in my account i pull up that document and cross off items that have posted properly. This gives me a hard-ish copy of my account that i can refer to when needed. I do this at the end of every month. I also keep every single receipt that enters this house (including those stupid dollar store ones!) so that i can stay on top of the budget -- the AM related ones stay on my desk until they post. Any  AM related e-mail go into my AM folder edited with comments if they pertain to miles that will post later, separate folder to stick my on-line shopping e-mails, flagged for the last date they have to credit the miles. If there are ever any booklet/flyer/coupons i make sure to grab extras for proof. I have a bookmark folder where i save all the webpages with the FAQs & Terms & Conditions -- they remain active forever it seems! -- and i take screen shots of the offers that change regularly. AND a big help lately is the fact that i use a distinctive font  when posting on the DISboards so i can easily search for any of my posts!*

*AS with anything you read on Social Media take this post and do with it as you will, YMMV. You may find it a tad (or more than even!) obsessive but it has saved me on more than one occasion. Those miles are hard to come by so i track them with care!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> I'm on a chat and they can't figure it out. Also on hold for 30 minutes to speak to someone just in case. We'll see what they do. It's annoying! She's trying to say that because I collect all Dream miles they took the cash to "help" me out... I guess if I didn't want to actually use the few cash miles I have it might be nice, get more in the Dream account. Now she's switched me to 100% cash for some reason. I hope just to sort this out because Grr... if my balances aren't back to what they should be I don't know what I'll do! And I'm missing out on cupcakes at work now...



Yup, that is what they said to me too. Helping me out.  Right.

I told them to put my 4 dream miles back in pronto. I like to keep a few for those 1 air miles movie premiers, etc.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Much like @Donald - my hero, I also have been saving every single receipt that earned us AM.    I haven't had any problems so far but I will keep a close eye on my account like everyone else!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup, that is what they said to me too. Helping me out.  Right.
> 
> I told them to put my 4 dream miles back in pronto. I like to keep a few for those 1 air miles movie premiers, etc.



I know! I was kind of mad. Now I'm not sure. I have the 116 AM back in my cash account. They did not remove them (yet) from my dream account. I'll wait and see what happens. I'd be happy to accept the 116 AM as compensation for my stress and time wasted though!

I do keep track of every AM now though. It's all at home and I'm at work. But I didn't want to wait until later. I used to just trust it would all end up ok but now that I'm saving for things in particular, I like to keep a running tally


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the tip Donald. I am generally pretty on top of reconciling my account but I haven't yet printed off a hard copy of the previous month. Seeing what they have just done (backdating corrections (?)) I think I will add that to my little list of AM things I do.

These AM are too important to my holiday plans (timing is everything).


----------



## bababear_50

OH BOY
So I had a brief conversation--via chat--I truly think they need to do some re-training. I was not in the mood to be patronized and humoured. Airmiles needs to realize that people take their airmiles seriously.
My time is money and when I do surveys the airmiles are NOT free I worked for them.
I want my cash airmiles put back and don't need them to tell me they are helping me by moving my points around--crap that is what the preference meter is for.
Ok little irritated rant over.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Are they going to move them back for you?

I have to admit they probably thought I didn't want my Cash AM from the promotion last December (and I didn't). If they had issued them to me as Dream AM I would have been very happy. They did however issue them as Cash and I have come up with a game plan to use them all up (like the Metro deal that's on this week). If they had touched my AM Dream or Cash I would be livid with them.

I will never understand what the people in power at Airmiles are thinking. (I'm still stewing about my flights home from Orlando next May, cheaper to fly Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto than to fly Orlando-(Toronto or Montreal)-Ottawa, and I can't even get the Orlando-Ottawa portion of the Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto flight at any price)


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just now getting around to checking my e-mail from the day and discovered this little thing*
> *View attachment 268068*
> *Book your hotel thru the Travel Hub and earn bonus miles! Now if only we had enough money to actually GO somewhere (having our sole source of advertising down for almost a month really put a crimp in our budget!)*
> *Airmiles Travel Hub*
> 
> 
> 
> ****edited to add, thanks for all the well wishes. I'll just spend some extra time finishing up the last of the frozen goodies tomorrow cause you know, ice cream is good for EVERYTHING*


I book through the hub all the time and have had no issue getting  whatever the current bonus is.  Tried to book a hotel today for next week and the 200 bonus miles show, but when I log into my account to actually book the 200 bonus miles do not show up(I have not  booked this  current promotion ) anyone having the same result?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just off the phone with airmiles in regards to moving my airmiles back from dream to cash.  I had two great c/s reps and will be getting a phone call back from the second one.  Bottom line on my account is they ran a system correction last night withdrawing July 21 megamiles promo and reposted it under Rona (no idea why, someone messed up and megamiles is now posted in their system as a Rona promo).  So it looks like the system tried to reverse out 1250 dream miles since my setting is 100% dream, I only had 389 dream miles, so it took 389 dream miles and 861 cash miles.  When they reposted last night under Rona, system read that I was at 100% dream miles so redeposited the 1250 back as dream miles instead of the split it removed them at.

So bottom line: still waiting for the cash miles, talked to an intelligent problem solver and understand what went wrong.  Outstanding also is that the promo is now posted as Rona (I'm sure Rona won't be thrilled to pay for the whole promo) so stay tuned for more changes.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Are they going to move them back for you?
> 
> I have to admit they probably thought I didn't want my Cash AM from the promotion last December (and I didn't). If they had issued them to me as Dream AM I would have been very happy. They did however issue them as Cash and I have come up with a game plan to use them all up (like the Metro deal that's on this week). If they had touched my AM Dream or Cash I would be livid with them.
> 
> I will never understand what the people in power at Airmiles are thinking. (I'm still stewing about my flights home from Orlando next May, cheaper to fly Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto than to fly Orlando-(Toronto or Montreal)-Ottawa, and I can't even get the Orlando-Ottawa portion of the Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto flight at any price)




They are going to review my account and I should see them back in tomorrow.
Thank goodness I cashed out 475 airmiles for a cineplex movie e-voucher and 475 airmiles for a starbucks e-voucher early last night.
I am going to be watching my account alittle better from now on.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Are they going to move them back for you?
> 
> I have to admit they probably thought I didn't want my Cash AM from the promotion last December (and I didn't). If they had issued them to me as Dream AM I would have been very happy. They did however issue them as Cash and I have come up with a game plan to use them all up (like the Metro deal that's on this week). If they had touched my AM Dream or Cash I would be livid with them.
> 
> I will never understand what the people in power at Airmiles are thinking. (I'm still stewing about my flights home from Orlando next May, cheaper to fly Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto than to fly Orlando-(Toronto or Montreal)-Ottawa, and I can't even get the Orlando-Ottawa portion of the Orlando-Ottawa-Toronto flight at any price)



I am glad they sorted mine out. I think. At least the cash ones are back. 

Regarding flights, when we were coming home from Orlando on Sept 3, direct to Ottawa, people got bumped. It was somewhat strange to me since the couple they bumped were going to Toronto, through Ottawa. And the direct to Toronto flight left about an hour before us. 



Days In the Sun said:


> Just off the phone with airmiles in regards to moving my airmiles back from dream to cash.  I had two great c/s reps and will be getting a phone call back from the second one.  Bottom line on my account is they ran a system correction last night withdrawing July 21 megamiles promo and reposted it under Rona (no idea why, someone messed up and megamiles is now posted in their system as a Rona promo).  So it looks like the system tried to reverse out 1250 dream miles since my setting is 100% dream, I only had 389 dream miles, so it took 389 dream miles and 861 cash miles.  When they reposted last night under Rona, system read that I was at 100% dream miles so redeposited the 1250 back as dream miles instead of the split it removed them at.
> 
> So bottom line: still waiting for the cash miles, talked to an intelligent problem solver and understand what went wrong.  Outstanding also is that the promo is now posted as Rona (I'm sure Rona won't be thrilled to pay for the whole promo) so stay tuned for more changes.



That would explain things. But wow, did they mess up on this one! I imagine a lot of people won't even notice. I'm waiting to see what my final balances are. They moved the AM back to my cash but didn't deduct them from dream... mind you I'd be happy if they let me keep the extras ha ha. But I'm sure that would come back to bite me at some point!

The lady I chatted with ended up calling me because it was too hard to explain in writing. She mentioned the "safeway/sobeys thing from out west" in passing. I was glad to see the AM posted properly a little later, so she won't need to call me back.


----------



## tinkerone

Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.



I flew Air Canada direct Ottawa to Orlando in August. They only had flights Saturday and Sunday during the summer. I think they expand in November or December for the winter, through to the end of April. Only one flight a day. Wesjet does have direct flights as well during winter I believe, not sure how often. They have changed their schedules significantly from when I went two years ago. 

google.ca/flights is a good place to check, you can tell it you only want to see the direct flights.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.



May through the end of October (I believe) only Air Canada flies direct to Orlando (on weekends). Over the winter months (Nov-Apr) both Air Canada and Westjet fly direct. I don't know if any of the charter airlines are direct or if they all go through Toronto and Montreal. There's also the Allegian which flies out of Ogdensburg and goes to Sanford.

I believe most airlines that fly out of Toronto have a direct flight at some time during the week to Orlando.

hdrolfe beat me to the post button.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

juniorbugman said:


> I too show the 1250 added on at Rona on July 21 and then corrected - same date.  And I don't even shop at Rona but my airmiles balance remains the same. Whew.



I just checked my account and I too had this happen...I don't think I have ever shopped at Rona....luckily for me, my balance remains the same...


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.



Toronto, depends on dates/season, Christmas non-stop:

Air Canada2h 45mfrom $1,187



Air Transat3h 0mfrom $1,191



Delta2h 55mfrom $1,216



WestJet2h 55mfrom $1,268



American2h 55mfrom $2,081



Sunwing3h 0munknown


----------



## mkmommy

mkmommy said:


> I book through the hub all the time and have had no issue getting  whatever the current bonus is.  Tried to book a hotel today for next week and the 200 bonus miles show, but when I log into my account to actually book the 200 bonus miles do not show up(I have not  booked this  current promotion ) anyone having the same result?


I figured this out. I had booked our Universal hotel for March Break back in August, it does not qualify for the bonus points, but I guess their system does not recognize this and as it is a one time bonus I would not get the extra 200 bonus points. I cancelled that reservation (it was refundable) and booked the next weeks hotel(640 AM and it was less then booking direct) I then rebooked the Universal hotel and because of the improvement in the Canadian dollar it was $25 less for the night. 

I really like booking hotels through the travel hub as it is in CAD and it is easy to cancel and rebook, I don't like it when you are charged in USD and the refunds come through at a different exchange rate.




Anyone who has booked future refundable hotel stays may want to price the hotels again ( make sure to verify that it is a refundable rate.)

Win Win.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *What a PIA for all of those who have been caught by this stupid accounting problem on THEIR end, not ours.*
> 
> *I'll just put out here how i keep track of my miles ... a lesson learned a looong time ago when i had to chase down a significant amount. I go into my transactions and pull up the entire year and then hit the "print this page" button and toggle my printer destination to "save as PDF" & plunk it down on my desktop. Whenever there is a change in my account i pull up that document and cross off items that have posted properly. This gives me a hard-ish copy of my account that i can refer to when needed. I do this at the end of every month. I also keep every single receipt that enters this house (including those stupid dollar store ones!) so that i can stay on top of the budget -- the AM related ones stay on my desk until they post. Any  AM related e-mail go into my AM folder edited with comments if they pertain to miles that will post later, separate folder to stick my on-line shopping e-mails, flagged for the last date they have to credit the miles. If there are ever any booklet/flyer/coupons i make sure to grab extras for proof. I have a bookmark folder where i save all the webpages with the FAQs & Terms & Conditions -- they remain active forever it seems! -- and i take screen shots of the offers that change regularly. AND a big help lately is the fact that i use a distinctive font  when posting on the DISboards so i can easily search for any of my posts!*
> 
> *AS with anything you read on Social Media take this post and do with it as you will, YMMV. You may find it a tad (or more than even!) obsessive but it has saved me on more than one occasion. Those miles are hard to come by so i track them with care!*



A bookmark folder .... that comment is going to save me some time, never thought to use it.
You can search for yourself in the top corner as well ... but I like your purple font.

I don't use a pdf print file but copy and paste somewhat regularly to an excel sheet, same type of idea.  But the fact that they back date postings, the cash/dream splits aren't shown  and there are no starting balances listed are all things that I find make this difficult.  I'm now going to add a few more details to my records like starting balances.

I usually throw out the receipts after the points post, what I felt was going to save me today was that I had a few receipts that proved my cash miles came from shop the block in February and had nothing to do with megamiles along with another that showed how many cash miles I had a few days ago.  However, if I had my cash locked, I don't believe they would have been listed on the receipt.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just checked my account and I too had this happen...I don't think I have ever shopped at Rona....luckily for me, my balance remains the same...


Same


----------



## dancin Disney style

On a better note.....decided to go to Rexall after work used the weekly email coupon, load&go and the $5 coupon.....spent $27 and earned 111 miles.  Worth the trip totally out of my way after a VERY long day at work.  Just to top it all off I ended up using half a roll of the paper towel that I bought at Rexall to clean up dog vomit when I got home.  How many can add that into their Rexall shopping story?


----------



## osully

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.



Westjet and Air Canada it seems. We have a Saturday direct flight around 5pm takeoff coming up in February!


----------



## osully

We had a direct flight back home too but that one was changed on us a few months after booking!  (Westjet)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I guess it is a good thing my Mega Miles didn't post properly ... didn't show up until i tracked them down and they were posted on August 17th as "Spring Promotion" *

*If you ever have the chance to ask for a specific customer service rep ... Samantha has been with AM for almost 12 years and is A-MAZ-ING! She has the knowledge needed to quickly sort out problems and will also do things others state are "against policy" My Mega Miles getting posted quickly was due to her help. I've had other reps tell me they can only post a maximum of 25 miles thru on-line chat, 1 who told me he had max clearance of 250 (which meant 3 postings to give me a chunk owed from Staples) but Samantha?? She was magically able to post ALL of the miles i missed at once - bonus from Staples, the one coupon for shopping on-line AND the total.*
**

*They really need to have a session on customer service for their reps so they know it isn't acceptable to patronize people. Also would be nice if they would hire some reps who have close to the same level of comprehension of the programme that we do -- HATE when they provide cookie-cutter answers that i can find online myself! Hubby's response to this whole fascicle? "That is some high-level poop-poor programming someone used" (yeah, so i paraphrased to get around the TOS rulings ) *


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> On a better note.....decided to go to Rexall after work used the weekly email coupon, load&go and the $5 coupon.....spent $27 and earned 111 miles.  Worth the trip totally out of my way after a VERY long day at work.  Just to top it all off I ended up using half a roll of the paper towel that I bought at Rexall to clean up dog vomit when I got home.  How many can add that into their Rexall shopping story?



I downloaded the Rexall APP on my phone but it never shows me any coupons.  Is the load & go a different APP for Rexall?  I also registered an account with Rexall but I haven't been getting any coupons - only when someone posts a link here.  Could you tell me what I need to do please?  Ohh and good thing you brought those paper towels!!  LOL



Donald - my hero said:


> *I guess it is a good thing my Mega Miles didn't post properly ... didn't show up until i tracked them down and they were posted on August 17th as "Spring Promotion" *
> 
> *If you ever have the chance to ask for a specific customer service rep ... Samantha has been with AM for almost 12 years and is A-MAZ-ING! She has the knowledge needed to quickly sort out problems and will also do things others state are "against policy" My Mega Miles getting posted quickly was due to her help. I've had other reps tell me they can only post a maximum of 25 miles thru on-line chat, 1 who told me he had max clearance of 250 (which meant 3 postings to give me a chunk owed from Staples) but Samantha?? She was magically able to post ALL of the miles i missed at once - bonus from Staples, the one coupon for shopping on-line AND the total.*



Same here.  Only I received my Staples Air Miles but not the "50 bonus miles when spend $150 or more at 200+ online stores".  I shopped at 3 stores and eBay never posted their miles, which I guess was holding back my 1,250 mega miles.  I contacted Air Miles through private message on Facebook and a nice guy named Steven wrote back and phoned me that same evening.  He posted the 50 bonus miles plus the 1,250 mega miles as a Spring Promotion.

After reading all these posts now I'm happy that my 1,250 mega miles didn't post correctly.  So far I haven't had the account issues others are having.  I hope everyone gets their air miles sorted out correctly!


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you ever have the chance to ask for a specific customer service rep ... Samantha has been with AM for almost 12 years and is A-MAZ-ING! She has the knowledge needed to quickly sort out problems and will also do things others state are "against policy" My Mega Miles getting posted quickly was due to her help. I've had other reps tell me they can only post a maximum of 25 miles thru on-line chat, 1 who told me he had max clearance of 250 (which meant 3 postings to give me a chunk owed from Staples) but Samantha?? She was magically able to post ALL of the miles i missed at once - bonus from Staples, the one coupon for shopping on-line AND the total.*
> 
> *They really need to have a session on customer service for their reps so they know it isn't acceptable to patronize people. Also would be nice if they would hire some reps who have close to the same level of comprehension of the programme that we do -- HATE when they provide cookie-cutter answers that i can find online myself! Hubby's response to this whole fascicle? "That is some high-level poop-poor programming someone used" (yeah, so i paraphrased to get around the TOS rulings ) *



Totally agree with the customer service training. My person on chat told me I had a lot of transactions and that's why it took her so long to sort out what happened. After I told her what happened from what I could see. Of course I have lots of transactions! I'm trying to get lots of miles... I guess whatever supervisor she got a hold of was able to fix it for me any way. But sad she couldn't figure out how to do it herself. She did try though. Given where I work, if our phone agents gave answers like that we end up in the news! Or with complaints to Ministers and such. Oh well. It's all fixed... for now


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I downloaded the Rexall APP on my phone but it never shows me any coupons.  Is the load & go a different APP for Rexall?  I also registered an account with Rexall but I haven't been getting any coupons - only when someone posts a link here.  Could you tell me what I need to do please?  Ohh and good thing you brought those paper towels!!  LOL



*Well first the Rexall app is no longer functional so you can go ahead and delete it (The one that is specific to LoadnGo offers that is!) You never really needed it to use the LnG offers anyway, you can load your offers on-line or the Airmiles APP (we don't have this on either of our phones since it is a real battery drain because it wants your location on so it can search --constantly-- for offers that are "close to you") There is a section within the first post that talks about these offers *

*The coupons that i do my best to post links both within the body of this gangly thread and in the first post are found 2 ways : the threshold spend comes in an email on Monday mornings from Rexall and the link to your targeted threshold spend offer usually comes in an email on Fridays from Airmiles (this you need to load to your card). The coupon for $5.00 off a $25.00 transaction comes from doing a survey at the bottom of a receipt (OR by simply following along here!) There are also some stores (seems to be limited to the Ottawa area, correct me if I'm wrong gang) that will print a coupon on the receipt if you shop on Fridays that is also a threshold spend.*

*If you find that you are NOT getting any of these emails you need to go into your Airmiles profile and "uncheck" your email preferences , sign out of your account, sign back into your account, go back into your profile and check your e-mail preferences to "yes", sign out again and *hopefully* this will re-trigger those emails. I've had it happen a few times and don't know why this trick works but I ain't gonna question the stupidity of the Airmiles system.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone tell me what airlines fly direct from Ottawa to Orlando?  What airlines fly direct from Toronto to Orlando?  I'm trying to think ahead for some bookings we will need next fall.


Use https://www.google.com/flights/


----------



## bababear_50

My shop at Sobeys
I noticed the Campbell's large soup cartons were $3.49 each --buy 2 get 10 airmiles,,I however am stocked up with St Huberts soup right now.

I did get some of the cheese string as I do like mozzarella cheese.
and a few of the meat offers.(the bacon actually looked half decent).
3 bags bagels--variety-blueberry,raisin, plain.--they freeze well.
3 bags of raisin bread--again they freeze well.--30 airmiles had to be manually added on for this purchase.
All in I spent $105.09 and picked up 222 airmiles.
Happy Friday
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My bagels/raisin bread didn't work either and one of my "Little Blue book" coupons didn't scan and the CS rep told me I had to call AM about it. So I did (waited like 25 min while watching TV) and they added them for me. I had used 5 coupons in my shop so the "Bonus" better work. It was a bit of work today collecting all my AM but over all the hunt was worth it.


----------



## osully

Heading to Sobeys now - happy weekend everyone!


----------



## osully

Spent about $92 at Sobeys and got 145 AM. Thanks mostly to targeted offers in Sobeys app! I got the last 3 packs of cheesestrings. Hope they re-stock or offer a promo for the other sizes.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Just came back from Thrifty's. it's their 40th today so when you swipe your AM card you're entered to win a Honda Fit! 

I spent $213.77 and made off with 11 regular AM and 303 bonus! A little bit closer to our 5 Day PH for Christmas!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AMEX bill just *came* and we earned 800 AM that are listed as Soar Into More! That means both the Gas Station promo from June/July AND the On-line shopping in August credited for me .. but i should have 900. I'm thinking that hubby didn't quite follow the rules for signing into the APP when i asked. I'll take it though! Miles haven't posted to my account yet but it will be exciting when they do *
**


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *AMEX bill just *came* and we earned 800 AM that are listed as Soar Into More! That means both the Gas Station promo from June/July AND the On-line shopping in August credited for me .. but i should have 900. I'm thinking that hubby didn't quite follow the rules for signing into the APP when i asked. I'll take it though! Miles haven't posted to my account yet but it will be exciting when they do *
> *View attachment 270132*


Woohoo, Donald! Always an exciting time. 

Stopped into LCBO for a large bottle of my favourite wine to find out that it has 10AM for the small bottle. 2 small bottles for me. The things I do for AM's


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *AMEX bill just *came* and we earned 800 AM that are listed as Soar Into More! That means both the Gas Station promo from June/July AND the On-line shopping in August credited for me .. but i should have 900. I'm thinking that hubby didn't quite follow the rules for signing into the APP when i asked. I'll take it though! Miles haven't posted to my account yet but it will be exciting when they do *
> *View attachment 270132*



Same thing happened to me - 800 instead of 900.  I called because I didn't know which SiM promo the airmiles were from as I've already completed the Sept. one which is 800 AM.  I'm not letting them off the hook for the extra 100 AM.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well first the Rexall app is no longer functional so you can go ahead and delete it (The one that is specific to LoadnGo offers that is!) You never really needed it to use the LnG offers anyway, you can load your offers on-line or the Airmiles APP (we don't have this on either of our phones since it is a real battery drain because it wants your location on so it can search --constantly-- for offers that are "close to you") There is a section within the first post that talks about these offers *



Deleted!  Deleted both actually.  My phone has needed to be charged more than it used to so maybe that's why.  If I can access the LnG offers online, then I don't need a battery-draining app.

I searched for "airmiles load & go" and located 2 websites.  "loadandgoairmiles.ca" and "getmyoffers.ca".  That getmyoffers.ca site - is it legit?  It reminds me of the Sobey's app on my phone.  Are they the same?



Donald - my hero said:


> *The coupons that i do my best to post links both within the body of this gangly thread and in the first post are found 2 ways : the threshold spend comes in an email on Monday mornings from Rexall and the link to your targeted threshold spend offer usually comes in an email on Fridays from Airmiles (this you need to load to your card). The coupon for $5.00 off a $25.00 transaction comes from doing a survey at the bottom of a receipt (OR by simply following along here!) There are also some stores (seems to be limited to the Ottawa area, correct me if I'm wrong gang) that will print a coupon on the receipt if you shop on Fridays that is also a threshold spend.*
> 
> *If you find that you are NOT getting any of these emails you need to go into your Airmiles profile and "uncheck" your email preferences , sign out of your account, sign back into your account, go back into your profile and check your e-mail preferences to "yes", sign out again and *hopefully* this will re-trigger those emails. I've had it happen a few times and don't know why this trick works but I ain't gonna question the stupidity of the Airmiles system.*



I'm not sure what some of those are so maybe I'm not getting my e-mails correctly.  I'll try what you said with my Airmiles e-mail preferences.  Thanks!!!


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Deleted!  Deleted both actually.  My phone has needed to be charged more than it used to so maybe that's why.  If I can access the LnG offers online, then I don't need a battery-draining app.
> 
> I searched for "airmiles load & go" and located 2 websites.  "loadandgoairmiles.ca" and "getmyoffers.ca".  That getmyoffers.ca site - is it legit?  It reminds me of the Sobey's app on my phone.  Are they the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what some of those are so maybe I'm not getting my e-mails correctly.  I'll try what you said with my Airmiles e-mail preferences.  Thanks!!!



getmyoffers.ca IS Sobeys
loadandgoairmiles IS Air MIles


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *AMEX bill just *came* and we earned 800 AM that are listed as Soar Into More! That means both the Gas Station promo from June/July AND the On-line shopping in August credited for me .. but i should have 900. I'm thinking that hubby didn't quite follow the rules for signing into the APP when i asked. I'll take it though! Miles haven**'t posted to my account yet but it will be exciting when they do*
> *View attachment 270132*



I too never got my 100 AM for downloading the AMEX App and signing in...I thought I followed the rules but figured it was because I did it from my tablet (no smartphone for me)...I wonder if it is a glitch?  who would we follow up with AMEX or AM?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *AMEX bill just *came* and we earned 800 AM that are listed as Soar Into More! That means both the Gas Station promo from June/July AND the On-line shopping in August credited for me .. but i should have 900. I'm thinking that hubby didn't quite follow the rules for signing into the APP when i asked. I'll take it though! Miles haven't posted to my account yet but it will be exciting when they do *
> *View attachment 270132*


Interesting.  My 400 for the June gas station promo came straight to my AM account....not my Amex statement.  I'm still waiting for the 400 for July.  My statement date is the 10th of the month so if I have to wait for that it will be a while longer.  The 100 for logging in to the app I do not expect to get.  I downloaded that app but my DH is the primary on the card and I logged in as myself.  At first I didn't realize the mistake but when I did I just couldn't be bothered going back and doing it over.  It just turned into one of those I don't care moments...June/July was extremely busy for me.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Interesting.  My 400 for the June gas station promo came straight to my AM account....not my Amex statement.  I'm still waiting for the 400 for July.  My statement date is the 10th of the month so if I have to wait for that it will be a while longer.  The 100 for logging in to the app I do not expect to get.  I downloaded that app but my DH is the primary on the card and I logged in as myself.  At first I didn't realize the mistake but when I did I just couldn't be bothered going back and doing it over.  It just turned into one of those I don't care moments...June/July was extremely busy for me.


Check your statement carefully.  I think you will see the June 400 show at the bottom where they post your Air Miles Summary under the Bonus box.  At least that's where mine shows.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Check your statement carefully.  I think you will see the June 400 show at the bottom where they post your Air Miles Summary under the Bonus box.  At least that's where mine shows.


Just went and got the statement out....you are correct, it's at the bottom.  It posted separately on my AM account before my regular Amex miles posted though. Did that happen for everyone?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Deleted!  Deleted both actually.  My phone has needed to be charged more than it used to so maybe that's why.  If I can access the LnG offers online, then I don't need a battery-draining app.
> 
> I searched for "airmiles load & go" and located 2 websites.  "loadandgoairmiles.ca" and "getmyoffers.ca".  That getmyoffers.ca site - is it legit?  It reminds me of the Sobey's app on my phone.  Are they the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what some of those are so maybe I'm not getting my e-mails correctly.  I'll try what you said with my Airmiles e-mail preferences.  Thanks!!!


*There are some direct links in the first post -- i'll put them here later for you as well *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I know I will earn another 5 AM with a visit to Shell today 
Can't really justify buying more groceries this month, not even if my favorite coffee has AM on it... *sigh*


----------



## ottawamom

I always find a way to justify my "favourite" things. Unless you already have a six month supply, go for it.

OT funny story that happened this past week:

Two of of DS were over the other day and each commented that they had to stop in at the grocery store on their separate ways home. I said what do you need? Then followed up with just go downstairs and help yourself to whatever you want. They cleaned out my cookie stash, pasta and some of my soup. Took some stuff from the freezer too. It was a win-win, they got free food and I got more shelf space.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I always find a way to justify my "favourite" things. Unless you already have a six month supply, go for it.
> 
> OT funny story that happened this past week:
> 
> Two of of DS were over the other day and each commented that they had to stop in at the grocery store on their separate ways home. I said what do you need? Then followed up with just go downstairs and *help yourself to whatever you want*. They cleaned out my cookie stash, pasta and some of my soup. Took some stuff from the freezer too. It was a win-win, they got free food and I got more shelf space.


....I'll be right over......


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> I said what do you need? Then followed up with just go downstairs and help yourself to whatever you want.


haha if you have any butterscotch flavored coffee,  I'm on my way!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Stopped at Sobey's this afternoon for cheesestrings, bagels and raisin bread.  The 50 for cheesestrings and 30 for 3 bagels went on the receipt.  But another 30 miles for 3 raisin breads did not.  Their customer service is always good about manually crediting the miles, but I do wish the air miles would go on the receipt correctly.  EVERY visit I have to stop at customer service.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Deleted!  Deleted both actually.  My phone has needed to be charged more than it used to so maybe that's why.  If I can access the LnG offers online, then I don't need a battery-draining app.
> 
> I searched for "airmiles load & go" and located 2 websites.  "loadandgoairmiles.ca" and "getmyoffers.ca".  That getmyoffers.ca site - is it legit?  It reminds me of the Sobey's app on my phone.  Are they the same?


*Here's the info for Rexall LoadnGo*
*You can get targeted offers for bonus AirMiles at Rexall loaded to your card. *
*How Load and Go offers work*
*To sign up for these offers go to this page and enter your collector number.*
*Load and Go offers for Rexall

For Sobeys/Foodland go to this page and enter your info
My Offers sign up page
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I always find a way to justify my "favourite" things. Unless you already have a six month supply, go for it.
> 
> OT funny story that happened this past week:
> 
> Two of of DS were over the other day and each commented that they had to stop in at the grocery store on their separate ways home. I said what do you need? Then followed up with just go downstairs and help yourself to whatever you want. They cleaned out my cookie stash, pasta and some of my soup. Took some stuff from the freezer too. It was a win-win, they got free food and I got more shelf space.


*All that ice cream Birt helped us buy? Yeah our daughter & her wife have eaten it all and last night asked "when's the next Airmiles sale, you only have healthy stuff!" We are forever telling our kids to help themselves to whatever they want. last summer when Sobeys had the bread offer, buy 3 get 25 we would stop at their house on the way home and toss a loaf at them *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby just shot me an e-mail with the comment "we can go, pretend to tour the Fox lot and then sneak off to Disney" It's a contest for all of us AMEX card holders, one entry per day from now till October 6th. Prize? : Trip to tour the Fox Studios in LA, 4 nights and $1000 CDN AMEX giftcard*
**

*Here's the link to use, one entry per/day!
AMEX Insiders Contest*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Question....

Was just shredding a GIANT pile of old bills and came across an Amex statement from last year.  I booked a trip at Marlin Travel and only did it in their office for the AM's. It charged on my statement as WestJet which only gave me the 1/$15 instead of the 1/$10 for shopping with a sponsor.  Any point in pursuing that via the missing miles on the AM site? Is it too late(the charge was July 2106)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon*

* Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid Sept 18th - 21st*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Question....
> 
> Was just shredding a GIANT pile of old bills and came across an Amex statement from last year.  I booked a trip at Marlin Travel and only did it in their office for the AM's. It charged on my statement as WestJet which only gave me the 1/$15 instead of the 1/$10 for shopping with a sponsor.  Any point in pursuing that via the missing miles on the AM site? Is it too late(the charge was July 2106)?


*For me this would be a question of : how many miles am I talking about? AND how long do i want to spend chasing it down?*

*More than 100 probably, less nope! I can't find anywhere if there is a statue of limitations *

*** maybe this household is record obsessive but we keep everything for 6+ the current year. That's how long CRA can demand proof, and for us we have some business expenses on the AMEX card AND we claim some  business use of home as well.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *For me this would be a question of : how many miles am I talking about? AND how long do i want to spend chasing it down?*
> 
> *More than 100 probably, less nope! I can't find anywhere if there is a statue of limitations *


I would have to look at the statement again but it's right around 90 miles I think. No idea how I missed that one....not even sure what made me look at the statement this morning.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from my weekly Rexall shop and I heard the most upsetting rumour from the cashier. She heard, and this is just a rumour, that Rexall may be discontinuing their association with Airmiles and starting up their own rewards program similar to Shoppers. I told her if it came to that I would likely just stick with one drug store rewards program and that would likely be Shoppers as DH has a tonne of points already. I like shopping at this store and I like their staff. I will be really bummed if this comes about.

Triple dip while you can!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just back from my weekly Rexall shop and I heard the most upsetting rumour from the cashier. She heard, and this is just a rumour, that Rexall may be discontinuing their association with Airmiles and starting up their own rewards program similar to Shoppers. I told her if it came to that I would likely just stick with one drug store rewards program and that would likely be Shoppers as DH has a tonne of points already. I like shopping at this store and I like their staff. I will be really bummed if this comes about.
> 
> Triple dip while you can!


*Nooooooooooooooooo Rexall is my #1 earning stop! I tried do get an answer via Chat but the "line" is 10 deep! So I've started  a FB messenger session, they tend to respond fairly quickly, fingers crossed. I would also revert back to Shoppers because it's a 15 minute walk & we get all our scripts there anyway.*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

******UPDATE**** I couldn't figure out how to get this image into ^^that post, here's the outcome of my messenger session*
**


----------



## bababear_50

To be honest if Rexall pulled out of Airmiles so would I.
I can walk to Shoppers but I have to drive to Rexall.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sea World Orlando tickets are back up on the Airmiles site.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thank god! As I said it was a rumour that the cashier had heard. I'm glad you got to the bottom of it with Airmiles. Let's hope it never happens because I think there would be a few of us that didn't shop there anymore if they did.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Honestly, I don't believe a CSR at Air Miles would even be allowed to say anything that confirms a rumour - even if it's true! - until it's a done deal.  Too many companies in the past deny, deny, deny and suddenly it's a fact...


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Honestly, I don't believe a CSR at Air Miles would even be allowed to say anything that confirms a rumour - even if it's true! - until it's a done deal.  Too many companies in the past deny, deny, deny and suddenly it's a fact...



I agree
BUT I am crossing my fingers and toes that this is just a rumour.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Honestly, I don't believe a CSR at Air Miles would even be allowed to say anything that confirms a rumour - even if it's true! - until it's a done deal.  Too many companies in the past deny, deny, deny and suddenly it's a fact...


*I agree and i hope in this case we can take this response as truth. I've used FB messenger before and this time was a bit different -- if you look you'll see there was about an hour between my question and their answer BUT the little logo showed up with the words "seen at" within 5 minutes. Usually a response comes fairly quickly after the comment is "read" I'm telling myself this means some research took place  I'm also taking some comfort in the amount of time Rexall has been with the programme. Let's hope my sunshiny view isn't wrong! *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the info for Rexall LoadnGo*
> *You can get targeted offers for bonus AirMiles at Rexall loaded to your card. *
> *How Load and Go offers work*
> *To sign up for these offers go to this page and enter your collector number.*
> *Load and Go offers for Rexall*
> 
> *For Sobeys/Foodland go to this page and enter your info*
> *My Offers sign up page*



Thank you!!



Donald - my hero said:


> *I agree and i hope in this case we can take this response as truth. I've used FB messenger before and this time was a bit different -- if you look you'll see there was about an hour between my question and their answer BUT the little logo showed up with the words "seen at" within 5 minutes. Usually a response comes fairly quickly after the comment is "read" I'm telling myself this means some research took place  I'm also taking some comfort in the amount of time Rexall has been with the programme. Let's hope my sunshiny view isn't wrong!*



I hope so too.  I only just started with Rexall this past month or two.  I'd hate for those AMs to disappear just as I discovered them.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just wanted to provide some information if anyone is waiting for an order from AM....I ordered a DL ticket last week and as of today it hasn't shipped - normally they ship within a few days so I called.  I was told that they were in the process of moving and conducting inventory so that is why some items are not showing up on the site and also why items haven't shipped that have been ordered.  The ONYX agent I spoke to advised my ticket was in the "ready to ship" status so I should receive my shipping confirmation soon.


----------



## bababear_50

WDW Child 5 or 7 day park pass is back up on the airmiles site.
--It says "Special Canadian Resident Offer"
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

*Regarding e-rewards* -> Someone here mentioned keeping a survey alert link in their e-mail and checking it periodically.  In the past I have always visited the website and found fewer & fewer surveys.  After reading that post I kept the next survey alert link that arrived in my e-mail and tried.  

It worked great!  *Thank you, thank you!*  In 1 month I earned $75 (already had a bit of a balance) and just cashed out for 200 air miles.  Now I start over with $1.75 balance.


----------



## purple hippo

bababear_50 said:


> Sea World Orlando tickets are back up on the Airmiles site.
> Hugs Mel



Woohoo!!! Thanks Mel!  I have been waiting for them to come back!  I even asked someone at airmiles yesterday if/when they were coming back and they said to check back in October once the catalogue updates. 

Does anyone know if you can upgrade these to a Fun Pass if you get the with Air Miles?  When I asked SeaWorld person they said I could upgrade a single day ticket and just pay the price difference between the price I paid for the single day ticket and the fun pass when I arrive at the park. When I asked him what if I bought the with points what would be the price difference...the same as the normal online price?  He wasn't sure. Does anyone here know or have done it before?


----------



## DizzyDis

purple hippo said:


> Woohoo!!! Thanks Mel!  I have been waiting for them to come back!  I even asked someone at airmiles yesterday if/when they were coming back and they said to check back in October once the catalogue updates.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can upgrade these to a Fun Pass if you get the with Air Miles?  When I asked SeaWorld person they said I could upgrade a single day ticket and just pay the price difference between the price I paid for the single day ticket and the fun pass when I arrive at the park. When I asked him what if I bought the with points what would be the price difference...the same as the normal online price?  He wasn't sure. Does anyone here know or have done it before?



I don't know about this, but I may give them a call and find out if I get a similar answer. I am also curious if I can use them towards a Discovery Cove pass, will report back!

Btw, for those still waiting, I haven't heard back about 1 and 2 day WDW passes yet from Onyx personal shoppers, they have had a few clarifying questions, so it has been slower than I expected...


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> *Regarding e-rewards* -> Someone here mentioned keeping a survey alert link in their e-mail and checking it periodically.  In the past I have always visited the website and found fewer & fewer surveys.  After reading that post I kept the next survey alert link that arrived in my e-mail and tried.
> 
> It worked great!  *Thank you, thank you!*  In 1 month I earned $75 (already had a bit of a balance) and just cashed out for 200 air miles.  Now I start over with $1.75 balance.



What are these e-rewards?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-21-to-27/all
spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
spend $100.00 get 60 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Hmm the Metro ON flyer has a block on the last page saying Marvel Mania is coming and to get your Air Miles card ready... 

Anyone have any idea what that might be?


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Hmm the Metro ON flyer has a block on the last page saying Marvel Mania is coming and to get your Air Miles card ready...
> 
> Anyone have any idea what that might be?



Hmmmmm....good catch.
Not sure what it means but interesting.
Hugs Mel


----------



## gocolts

bababear_50 said:


> WDW Child 5 or 7 day park pass is back up on the airmiles site.
> --It says "Special Canadian Resident Offer"
> Hugs Mel



Anybody know if you can change these to adult passes at Disney?


----------



## AngelDisney

gocolts said:


> Anybody know if you can change these to adult passes at Disney?



Good question! I have been wondering about this too!!


----------



## purple hippo

bgula said:


> What are these e-rewards?



I was wondering too!  I tied to go back into past messages to find the link but must have missed it somewhere.

I have been doing the surveys that I signed up for on the AM site but only seem to be making single AM on each surgery and that's only if I qualify for it.  This e-rewards sounds like it might be a better use of time....can anyone share more info and the invite link?


----------



## dancin Disney style

gocolts said:


> Anybody know if you can change these to adult passes at Disney?


I'm also wondering.   In the past I have upgraded a child's ticket to adult. It was a ticket that I got from AM and at that time there was more of a significant difference from child to adult in required miles.  The problem I had was that the ticket had an older date on the back.  The CM doing the upgrade wanted around $200 to make the upgrade.  I think I looked like I was going to pass out or something because he looked at me and said let me get a manager to see what we can do.  The manger did a bunch of clicking on the keys and in the end I only paid the difference from child to adult not all the added costs of the price increases and whatever else.

In this case I would be ok paying $100 or so to change the ticket to an adult ticket....the miles are so much lower it would be worth it IMO.  Only thing is I don't have a trip planned for any time soon so I wouldn't want that child's ticket sitting around for a long period of time.


----------



## isabellea

gocolts said:


> Anybody know if you can change these to adult passes at Disney?



I'm sure you can change to adult BUT you will have to pay the difference between the price for a child ticket under the Canadian special and an adult ticket at current price. Still cheaper than paying full price but more expensive than if it was a regular child ticket.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't have to lock my Cash account anymore! (probably will anyway as it keeps cashiers from seeing how many AM I have in my account)

I've finally spent all those Cash Airmiles that were part of a promotion from last December. It's actually kind of rewarding to come home with a bag of groceries that I paid OOP $0.56 for. When I play it right I get some extra airmiles on top of Metro's current promotion (use 95 Cash miles get 25AM and $10 off your purchase)


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Hmm the Metro ON flyer has a block on the last page saying Marvel Mania is coming and to get your Air Miles card ready...
> 
> Anyone have any idea what that might be?


No idea but I can't wait to hear.  I'm sure someone will post back.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> What are these e-rewards?





purple hippo said:


> I was wondering too!  I tied to go back into past messages to find the link but must have missed it somewhere.
> 
> I have been doing the surveys that I signed up for on the AM site but only seem to be making single AM on each surgery and that's only if I qualify for it.  This e-rewards sounds like it might be a better use of time....can anyone share more info and the invite link?



*e-rewards is a survey company that gives each survey a $$ amount and then let's you cash out these "dollars" for a variety of rewards. Most are travel related --hotel loyalty programmes, airline reward points/miles, e-gift cards etc. Their surveys can be either stupidly long or easily screened out (but if you do get screened out you will earn .25) HOWEVER you do need to be aware that everyone has different rewards open to them! Hubby gets Areoplan compared to my Airmiles and IHG compared to my HIlton Honours, Old Navy compared to my Gap, etc*

*You can't just find a link for this either .. To increase your odds of getting the elusive first invite sign up for emails with any and every company *
**
*This webpage gives the list of their Canadian Partners*
*e-Reward partners*


----------



## Spotthecat

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer
> http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-21-to-27/all
> spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles
> spend $80.00 get 40 airmiles
> spend $100.00 get 60 airmiles
> 
> Hugs Mel


Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).


*Nope, but i'm not too worried yet because our Metro is TERRIBLE at submitting their numbers to AM,  it is not uncommon for me to wait close to a month before seeing them post. Annoying, i have a stack of their receipts sitting on my desk waiting because our recent e-mailed coupons included one for in-store baked goods --7 AM and bananas -- 5 AM so hubby has stopped regularly for 1 loaf of bread and 1 banana to get those 12 miles  When these miles DO post they will show as coming from Metro head office NOT the store you shopped at so they will be easy to spot. I'm actually quite surprised they have another one of these threshold spend offers so soon. Not too happy though since we spent a LOT last week since the cupboards were a tad bare meaning this week will be light shopping. #firstworldproblems*


----------



## Disney Addicted

bgula said:


> What are these e-rewards?





purple hippo said:


> I was wondering too!  I tied to go back into past messages to find the link but must have missed it somewhere.
> 
> I have been doing the surveys that I signed up for on the AM site but only seem to be making single AM on each surgery and that's only if I qualify for it.  This e-rewards sounds like it might be a better use of time....can anyone share more info and the invite link?



I have no idea how I become a member.  It was too long ago.  But Donald's right.  You can't just join and I can't give out invitations.  I tried looking into that before.  Sorry.    I still do the air miles opinion surveys as well as they add up.



Donald - my hero said:


> *HOWEVER you do need to be aware that everyone has different rewards open to them! Hubby gets Areoplan compared to my Airmiles and IHG compared to my HIlton Honours, Old Navy compared to my Gap, etc*



That's interesting.  I never realized.



Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).



No.  I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## damo

Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).



Nope.


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh oh. It's cookie time!  Christie Cookies on sale at Sobeys for $1.99. Buy 4 and get 50 AM... Maple Lodge products also on sale, buy 4 get 50 AM (if you like chicken weiners or bologna, it's $1.99). 

Rexall is spend $50 and get 113 AM anniversary sale. Many AM deals in the flyer.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Oh oh. It's cookie time!  Christie Cookies on sale at Sobeys for $1.99. Buy 4 and get 50 AM... Maple Lodge products also on sale, buy 4 get 50 AM (if you like chicken weiners or bologna, it's $1.99).
> 
> Rexall is spend $50 and get 113 AM anniversary sale. Many AM deals in the flyer.



Oh my Goodness NO!
I just committed to losing 10  pounds by Christmas and ate a salad for dinner.
My co workers are going to love me,,they all loved the Smart Popcorn a few weeks ago.
Chubby hugs from Mel


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Oh oh. It's cookie time!  Christie Cookies on sale at Sobeys for $1.99. Buy 4 and get 50 AM... Maple Lodge products also on sale, buy 4 get 50 AM (if you like chicken weiners or bologna, it's $1.99).
> 
> Rexall is spend $50 and get 113 AM anniversary sale. Many AM deals in the flyer.



Good thing the DS's cleaned out my stash of cookies last week. Time to buy more! DH grew up in Newfoundland so bologna is a treat for him. I'll get some of those too.


----------



## DizzyDis

Agreed with Mel! Saw the cookies and wondering how many I can drop off elsewhere... but then again I would be the best mom ever (in my kids eyes) if I showed up with 4 packs, and probably in DH's eyes as well.... So much for these salads over here too...

Also very curious about top secret marvel to come...


----------



## hdrolfe

I have 79 days until my next cruise, I was supposed to be on a diet! This week I'm in a training course and they are feeding us... not what I would normally eat lol. Now cookies! Oreos and chocolate chip cookies?  Oh dear... I need a few more AM , ok I need a lot more  I'm less than 300 from Onyx status... I'm sure I can  buy that many cookies! Oh, kiddo brought home a thing about a food drive for school, they'll take cookies surely. There we go. 

I did manage to get 90 AM today buying cheese strings and bacon.


----------



## osully

I'm so annoyed that the AM value went up so drastically for WDW adult tickets. I redeemed for my first one only a few months ago and am probably a few weeks away from being at 3250 AM again... but sadly it's a whopping 5200 for my 2nd ticket! 

Then again... this will save us about $1000 for both of our tickets when we do go next. So I'll deal with it


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So excited for tomorrow! Can't wait to see the flyers for myself but aaakkkkk it's one of my trips into Toronto for follow-up appointments. I don't want to lug the surface around the city all day, my Kindle isn't strong enough to do any serious searching and I'm still learning how to use my phone (it's smart, me? not so much!) Huhm ... do i set the alarm 30 minutes early so i can sneak down to the laptop before i head to the bus station???? *

*Cookies, cold meat, drug stuff, and Marvel?!?! What a great week *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).





Disney Addicted said:


> No.  I'm still waiting as well.





damo said:


> Nope.



*Mine just posted within the last 30 minutes! I checked before i powered down the surface and they weren't there, popped over to check e-mail and a quick refresh showed my account was up by a fair chunk and poof, several of my Metro miles  have posted. The 60 bonus have the date  Sept 11th ... we never shop on a Monday BTW.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> Has anyone received their 20/40/60 airmiles from their last promotion yet? I only got emails posted on the first receipt (not the 60), and on the second day - only a portion of the miles of the receipt posted, not all of them (and still not the 60).





Donald - my hero said:


> *Mine just posted within the last 30 minutes! I checked before i powered down the surface and they weren't there, popped over to check e-mail and a quick refresh showed my account was up by a fair chunk and poof, several of my Metro miles  have posted. The 60 bonus have the date  Sept 11th ... we never shop on a Monday BTW.*



Mine arrived as well.  I just checked.  Also posted Sept 11th, although the purchase was made August 31.

I thought the AMEX ones would have posted today.  I guess my billing date is a couple of days later than I thought.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyers are up on the first post --- yeah i woke up early *
*Sobeys Ontario*
*Sobeys Urban Fresh*
*Sobeys West*
*Of note here have anyone who has diabetes in your circle??? ... Buy a 100 Box of Test Strips for $68 and get a free Monitor get 200 AM  PLUS time to stock the liquor cabinet!!! Spend $200 get 200 AM Spend $250 get 300 AM   & a couple of cases of wine save a lot get a bunch of AM You could seriously clean up here!*
*Sobeys Atlantic*
*Foodland Ontario *** Of Note here *
*Buy 4 Frozen Pizzas or French Fries $3.00 each Get 75 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic*
*Rexall Ontario*
*Rexall West*
*WOW so many things! Spend $50.00 get 113 AM Fri-Sun Far too many products to even mention but the potential for big hauls is definitely there. Get Santa to put a list together and see how many transactions you can do!*


*Let the shopping begin!*


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the links Duck. Somehow I knew you would be up bright and early!
Have a great day! and Happy Shopping!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow.  Rexall's is a bust for me.  The flyer looks loaded with air mile offers but I just can't find $50 worth of stuff to purchase.  Way too many items are buy 2 and I just can't justify that.

Also I just purchased 2 packs of Sudafed head cold & sinus pills yesterday.  (sigh).  Three out of four of us are sick.


----------



## osully

Well looks like I'll be buying cookies at Sobeys and bringing them in to work or donating them to food bank! 

I also have been thinking of doing some halloween themed chocolate dipped oreos


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow.  Rexall's is a bust for me.  The flyer looks loaded with air mile offers but I just can't find $50 worth of stuff to purchase.  Way too many items are buy 2 and I just can't justify that.
> 
> Also I just purchased 2 packs of Sudafed head cold & sinus pills yesterday.  (sigh).  Three out of four of us are sick.



Hate when that happens!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow.  Rexall's is a bust for me.  The flyer looks loaded with air mile offers but I just can't find $50 worth of stuff to purchase.  Way too many items are buy 2 and I just can't justify that.
> 
> Also I just purchased 2 packs of Sudafed head cold & sinus pills yesterday.  (sigh).  Three out of four of us are sick.


*You KNOW i love a challenge. When i get home later tonight (bus gets in a 8 ) I'll be studying the flyer in detail and I'll see if i can give you some suggestions. Give me a few details and I'll see what i can find for you: age of people in your family, which part of the country, any upcoming trips, anyone who you will shop for in the near future (birthdays/Christmas)*


----------



## purple hippo

Just wanted to say thanks for al the posts and awesome suggestions and tips that are provided on this thread!  I have been an AM collector for 25 years and used to actively chase the bonus AM.  Then we got the Amex with AM and we had kids and life got busy and I got lazy.  As long as I was gold and had enough AM for trips to Orlando every couple of years I was happy.  Now with Onyx I wondered if it might be impossible to reach but thanks to this group I have a new ambition to make Onyx this year without breaking the bank! I only need 2,772 before the end of December which seemed impossible before but all these tips make it seem possible!

So thank you to everyone for all you do and share!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What is the 20/40/60 promotion?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What is the 20/40/60 promotion?


*The metro flyer for this weekend i think? Link is up above.*
*The same offer was in early September or late August, don't remember exactly when but the miles posted late last night*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *You KNOW i love a challenge. When i get home later tonight (bus gets in a 8 ) I'll be studying the flyer in detail and I'll see if i can give you some suggestions. Give me a few details and I'll see what i can find for you: age of people in your family, which part of the country, any upcoming trips, anyone who you will shop for in the near future (birthdays/Christmas)*



Thanks Jacqueline.  I don't want to put you to any bother though.  I looked through the flyer again trying to see things you suggested and I'm afraid there's nothing this time around.  Christmas will be light this year.  We need to pay off debt and have our cruise Spring 2018.  I know.  The words "cruise" and "debt" shouldn't go together but that was booked back when AMs said we'd lose our 28,000+ miles.  I could probably make $50 but there's nothing to double-dip on in the flyer for me so I'm not going to try to stretch it.  Unless maybe those 3 pk oral toothbrush head replacements are what my husband is looking for.  

That's all right.  I'm going to purchase cookies & pizza.  That will make the kids happy and get me some air miles.    Metro still has the goat's milk for 6 AMs on their app plus 6 AMs for mini wheats which we eat a lot.  Unless we are going to want a turkey this year, I'm not going to try to hit Metro's 20 AMs, let alone 60 AMs.

BTW, I'm east of you - Bowmanville.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just have to say...I'm disappointed with Safeway/Sobeys the past little while in the West. I haven't been able to cash in on many miles the past couple of months.  I did use the buy 100.00 get 100AM last week...which was nice and I was able to shop there and collect some miles...but there were not many extra miles.  This week...is great...if you drink alcohol.  I'm the only one who will have the odd beverage once in a while.  I probably spend 200 for a year on alcohol   the party animal I am.   Oh well...I will wait for the next Blue Friday...and I hope that they will have some great deals for me to scoop up.  I've been planning meals to use up what I had stocked up on...and hopefully I'll be able to score some great miles then. 

I might have to do a little road trip to Rexall.  I'll look better at the flyer and if my weekend has a few spare hours...I might do the 45 minute drive. 

Superstore seems to have lots of points for me this week...I should be able to get over 10,000 this week with they are offering me...so I guess Superstore get my money this week!


----------



## mort1331

Dont forget if you shop at Sobeys mon to thurs, spend $50 get $10 GC, added bonus


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Dont forget if you shop at Sobeys mon to thurs, spend $50 get $10 GC, added bonus



Mort
I was wondering is this for last weeks flyer or this upcoming flyer? I can find any mention in the flyers for it?
I was thinking of shopping today for basics and Friday for store airmiles specials.
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

It may only be certain Sobey's stores that offer this deal.  I know the one in Ajax on Hwy 2 does but it does say only offered at specific stores.
Edited to add coupon


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> It may only be certain Sobey's stores that offer this deal.  I know the one in Ajax on Hwy 2 does but it does say only offered at specific stores.
> Edited to add coupon



Hi Hon
Thanks for posting this.
Yep you are correct it says only at certain stores listed.
Thanks for taking the time to post!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone see the Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh or Foodland flyers say "This Saturday and Sunday, get 150 air miles bonus miles when you spend $100 or more in-store"?

I didn't.  But I just received an e-mail from the Air Miles Reward Program stating this.

Too bad it can't be cumlative between the stores.  I may have to rethink my shopping now.  We can always use meat in the freezer.  Normally I get meats from Costco but I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## marchingstar

grrrrrr. I just got my latest AmEx statement--I should have the bonus for 4x online shopping for August's Soar into More, but I have no bonus miles on the statement! My 4 online purchases (2x amazon.ca, 2xchapters) are split over 2 bills because of when my billing cycle ends, but they're all listed on my statements. I also checked to see that the July SIM bonus (gas station shop) showed up no problem. I'm concerned that they're going to suggest that I didn't properly opt in, and I'm not sure there's any way to disprove that point. I think I have screen shots, but the page just says "congrats, you've opted in" with no identifying information anywhere. Argh, thanks for being a thorn in my side today, AmEx! 

How have others dealt with missing bonus miles from AmEx? Should I wait for another billing cycle before phoning? Phone and complain now? Has anyone had a good resolution when seeking missing SIM bonus miles?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Damn I feel awful.  ** Pity whine ahead **

I kept my son out of school last Thursday & Friday only to discover on Sunday he had bronchitis.  Two puffers, decongestant and nose spray for him.

Then on Friday my daughter came home sick from school.  Lots of sudafed for her. 

Both went back to school on Monday but both stayed home again Tuesday.  My son smashed & scraped his knee/leg and ended up being put on antibotics for infection to the cuts/scrapes.  He's a walking pharmacital right now with all the meds he's on.  My daughter needed another day to recover and two more days of sudafed.

Tuesday night my throat started to hurt.  Now they seem much better and I'm aching, sore, chilled & flushed, tired, congested, whiny and can't concentrate.  I just spent the last 3 hours in bed.  I need to force myself to stay wake until 10 pm now.

Missed swimming, dinner & cards Sunday night at our friends' house.  (sigh)  Probably won't be able to do it this weekend either.  I may be better but my husband might get sick next.  Please cross your fingers and wish us sickies better!  

** Pity rant over **


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> grrrrrr. I just got my latest AmEx statement--I should have the bonus for 4x online shopping for August's Soar into More, but I have no bonus miles on the statement! My 4 online purchases (2x amazon.ca, 2xchapters) are split over 2 bills because of when my billing cycle ends, but they're all listed on my statements. I also checked to see that the July SIM bonus (gas station shop) showed up no problem. I'm concerned that they're going to suggest that I didn't properly opt in, and I'm not sure there's any way to disprove that point. I think I have screen shots, but the page just says "congrats, you've opted in" with no identifying information anywhere. Argh, thanks for being a thorn in my side today, AmEx!
> 
> How have others dealt with missing bonus miles from AmEx? Should I wait for another billing cycle before phoning? Phone and complain now? Has anyone had a good resolution when seeking missing SIM bonus miles?


I don't think you need worry yet.  I still don't have them either and I have spoke to others in the same boat.  The first offer went through but nothing since.  Not sure what they are waiting for but I think its AMEX wide and not just a few of us.


----------



## momtoARQ

Any Ottawa people know if Sobeys still has cheese strings left in the stores?  I'm thinking about driving up tonight but don't want to make a wasted trip.


----------



## tinkerone

If I'm getting it right, you can not purchase gift cards at Rexall and have them count for Air Miles, is that correct?  They have the Way Spa gift cards on for 20% off which is not a bad deal.  Costco sells them for $74.99 but for the extra $5 if I could get a ton of airmiles it would be so worth it.
For most of my Rexall shopping I think I will wait till Tuesday and use the Seniors discount plus get the $10 gift card.  I need some birthday cards (buy 3 get 15 AM) so that will be the start of my spend X get X airmiles that I expect they will have for next week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone see the Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh or Foodland flyers say "This Saturday and Sunday, get 150 air miles bonus miles when you spend $100 or more in-store"?
> 
> I didn't.  But I just received an e-mail from the Air Miles Reward Program stating this.
> 
> Too bad it can't be cumlative between the stores.  I may have to rethink my shopping now.  We can always use meat in the freezer.  Normally I get meats from Costco but I haven't been there in a while.



I received the email, it says "exclusively for you".  Daughter didn't get it, haven't heard from husband.  I need to rethink as well, not sure if I can get to $100.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> If I'm getting it right, you can not purchase gift cards at Rexall and have them count for Air Miles, is that correct?  They have the Way Spa gift cards on for 20% off which is not a bad deal.  Costco sells them for $74.99 but for the extra $5 if I could get a ton of airmiles it would be so worth it.
> For most of my Rexall shopping I think I will wait till Tuesday and use the Seniors discount plus get the $10 gift card.  I need some birthday cards (buy 3 get 15 AM) so that will be the start of my spend X get X airmiles that I expect they will have for next week.



Unfortunately you are correct, no airmiles on giftcards at Rexall.


----------



## hdrolfe

momtoARQ said:


> Any Ottawa people know if Sobeys still has cheese strings left in the stores?  I'm thinking about driving up tonight but don't want to make a wasted trip.



I got a bunch yesterday at Sobeys in Barrhaven. I assume they are still there today...

I got an email about spending $100 and getting 150 AM, from Sobeys or Foodland, apparently it's a special offer just for me? and good only Saturday and Sunday. I assume others will get this as well. It seems to be automatic? I don't see anything to scan in store. I think that would be too many cookies  So I will have to beef up my list with other things lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

For anyone like me that doesn't get flyers until Friday, the reebee app releases Sobeys, Foodland and Rexall (I'm Ontario) at midnight late Wednesday nights.


----------



## star72232

juniorbugman said:


> It may only be certain Sobey's stores that offer this deal.  I know the one in Ajax on Hwy 2 does but it does say only offered at specific stores.
> Edited to add coupon



I keep forgetting about using that offer at my local store!  Although the one time I did, they were pissy about it.  I assumed that given the signage in the store that it was an offer they were promoting.  When my stuff came out to $55, and I paid for it, I asked about the card.  I was then informed that I needed to TELL them that I wanted the deal before they did the transaction.  So much complaining about me asking for my GC.  I did get it, but they didn't want to do it.  



hdrolfe said:


> I got a bunch yesterday at Sobeys in Barrhaven. I assume they are still there today...
> 
> I got an email about spending $100 and getting 150 AM, from Sobeys or Foodland, apparently it's a special offer just for me? and good only Saturday and Sunday. I assume others will get this as well. It seems to be automatic? I don't see anything to scan in store. I think that would be too many cookies  So I will have to beef up my list with other things lol.




The spend $100, get 150AM is good Friday and Saturday (I got the email too).

I rarely shop either one, but I'm going to my parents for the weekend and the closest store to them is Foodland.  I have to shop anyway, so it works out for me finally!


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email about spending $100 and getting 150 AM, from Sobeys or Foodland, apparently it's a special offer just for me? and good only Saturday and Sunday. I assume others will get this as well. It seems to be automatic? I don't see anything to scan in store. I think that would be too many cookies  So I will have to beef up my list with other things lol.



Yes, I double-checked and it looks like it's targeted to certain people.  Nothing to scan.  But keep in mind the fine print says the 150 bonus miles will not appear on the receipt and will be deposited 3 weeks after promotion ends.  Keep your receipt!


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Damn I feel awful.  ** Pity whine ahead **
> 
> I kept my son out of school last Thursday & Friday only to discover on Sunday he had bronchitis.  Two puffers, decongestant and nose spray for him.
> 
> Then on Friday my daughter came home sick from school.  Lots of sudafed for her.
> 
> Both went back to school on Monday but both stayed home again Tuesday.  My son smashed & scraped his knee/leg and ended up being put on antibotics for infection to the cuts/scrapes.  He's a walking pharmacital right now with all the meds he's on.  My daughter needed another day to recover and two more days of sudafed.
> 
> Tuesday night my throat started to hurt.  Now they seem much better and I'm aching, sore, chilled & flushed, tired, congested, whiny and can't concentrate.  I just spent the last 3 hours in bed.  I need to force myself to stay wake until 10 pm now.
> 
> Missed swimming, dinner & cards Sunday night at our friends' house.  (sigh)  Probably won't be able to do it this weekend either.  I may be better but my husband might get sick next.  Please cross your fingers and wish us sickies better!
> 
> ** Pity rant over **


Please take care and get well soon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> If I'm getting it right, you can not purchase gift cards at Rexall and have them count for Air Miles, is that correct?  They have the Way Spa gift cards on for 20% off which is not a bad deal.  Costco sells them for $74.99 but for the extra $5 if I could get a ton of airmiles it would be so worth it.
> For most of my Rexall shopping I think I will wait till Tuesday and use the Seniors discount plus get the $10 gift card.  I need some birthday cards (buy 3 get 15 AM) so that will be the start of my spend X get X airmiles that I expect they will have for next week.


No but I think both Sobeys and Foodland have that as a bonus offer this week... i can't open the flyer links at the moment to confirm which one though.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the email too and it pains me to say I can't use it. I need maybe $30 worth of groceries to top up the freezer before I abandon DS and head off to Orlando. Next Friday better not be Ontario's Blue Friday because I will miss that too.

Happy hunting to those who are able to make use of the email bonus.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> grrrrrr. I just got my latest AmEx statement--I should have the bonus for 4x online shopping for August's Soar into More, but I have no bonus miles on the statement! My 4 online purchases (2x amazon.ca, 2xchapters) are split over 2 bills because of when my billing cycle ends, but they're all listed on my statements. I also checked to see that the July SIM bonus (gas station shop) showed up no problem. I'm concerned that they're going to suggest that I didn't properly opt in, and I'm not sure there's any way to disprove that point. I think I have screen shots, but the page just says "congrats, you've opted in" with no identifying information anywhere. Argh, thanks for being a thorn in my side today, AmEx!
> 
> How have others dealt with missing bonus miles from AmEx? Should I wait for another billing cycle before phoning? Phone and complain now? Has anyone had a good resolution when seeking missing SIM bonus miles?


 *I'll pull up the fine print on this offer when I get home to be sure but I'm fairly confident that the offer has zero to do with your billing cycle,  they are all dated... the online shopping was for the month of August i think?? Your billing cycle will come into play with when you can chase down the lost miles.  I'm still waiting for the miles to post from Airmile proper!*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Mort
> I was wondering is this for last weeks flyer or this upcoming flyer? I can find any mention in the flyers for it?
> I was thinking of shopping today for basics and Friday for store airmiles specials.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Its all the time for aurora. Posted as soon as you walk in the store and local paper. Mon to thurs. Might be just local


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Damn I feel awful.  ** Pity whine ahead **
> 
> I kept my son out of school last Thursday & Friday only to discover on Sunday he had bronchitis.  Two puffers, decongestant and nose spray for him.
> 
> Then on Friday my daughter came home sick from school.  Lots of sudafed for her.
> 
> Both went back to school on Monday but both stayed home again Tuesday.  My son smashed & scraped his knee/leg and ended up being put on antibotics for infection to the cuts/scrapes.  He's a walking pharmacital right now with all the meds he's on.  My daughter needed another day to recover and two more days of sudafed.
> 
> Tuesday night my throat started to hurt.  Now they seem much better and I'm aching, sore, chilled & flushed, tired, congested, whiny and can't concentrate.  I just spent the last 3 hours in bed.  I need to force myself to stay wake until 10 pm now.
> 
> Missed swimming, dinner & cards Sunday night at our friends' house.  (sigh)  Probably won't be able to do it this weekend either.  I may be better but my husband might get sick next.  Please cross your fingers and wish us sickies better!
> 
> ** Pity rant over **


Hi Hon
Sending healing hugs your way.............
~~~~~~~~~~~HEALING HUGS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Its all the time for aurora. Posted as soon as you walk in the store and local paper. Mon to thurs. Might be just local



Thanks for the reply Mort
Oh well next time.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

No sobeys/Foodland offer from airmiles for me yet,,fingers crossed.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Looks like in the fine print of the email only offer Spend $100 get 150 AM it says that it won't show on your receipt, but the miles will be added within 3 weeks. 

Also says it cannot be combined with any other minimum spend offer. 

Too bad as I was looking forward to spending $100, getting 150 from this, and 40 more from MyOffers! 

Oh well, still much better deals than I thought for this week. I guess this will net me between 323 and 363 if everything I want to buy is in store.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> If I'm getting it right, you can not purchase gift cards at Rexall and have them count for Air Miles, is that correct?  They have the Way Spa gift cards on for 20% off which is not a bad deal.  Costco sells them for $74.99 but for the extra $5 if I could get a ton of airmiles it would be so worth it.
> For most of my Rexall shopping I think I will wait till Tuesday and use the Seniors discount plus get the $10 gift card.  I need some birthday cards (buy 3 get 15 AM) so that will be the start of my spend X get X airmiles that I expect they will have for next week.



Hi Hon
Sobeys Urban fresh has the Way Spa
Get 60 bonus airmiles when you buy a $50.00 gift card
link here
http://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-urban-fresh-flyer-september-22-to-28/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Received my 5 day Disneyland PH in the mail today...when I ordered the ticket it the terms and conditions said that the ticket was for arrivals before December 31, 2017 (that is okay, we are going for Christmas and leave DL on the 28th)....I checked the back of the ticket I received and it said the ticket expires 13 days after first use or January 13, 2019...looks like AMgot new stock of adult DL tickets.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> I got the email too and it pains me to say I can't use it. I need maybe $30 worth of groceries to top up the freezer before I abandon DS and head off to Orlando. Next Friday better not be Ontario's Blue Friday because I will miss that too.
> 
> Happy hunting to those who are able to make use of the email bonus.


Have a magical trip!


----------



## bababear_50

I just Got the email for spend $100.00 get 150 airmiles
And I get cookies too!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> grrrrrr. I just got my latest AmEx statement--I should have the bonus for 4x online shopping for August's Soar into More, but I have no bonus miles on the statement! My 4 online purchases (2x amazon.ca, 2xchapters) are split over 2 bills because of when my billing cycle ends, but they're all listed on my statements. I also checked to see that the July SIM bonus (gas station shop) showed up no problem. I'm concerned that they're going to suggest that I didn't properly opt in, and I'm not sure there's any way to disprove that point. I think I have screen shots, but the page just says "congrats, you've opted in" with no identifying information anywhere. Argh, thanks for being a thorn in my side today, AmEx!
> 
> How have others dealt with missing bonus miles from AmEx? Should I wait for another billing cycle before phoning? Phone and complain now? Has anyone had a good resolution when seeking missing SIM bonus miles?





tinkerone said:


> I don't think you need worry yet.  I still don't have them either and I have spoke to others in the same boat.  The first offer went through but nothing since.  Not sure what they are waiting for but I think its AMEX wide and not just a few of us.


*Dug out the fine print connected to this promo: The fine print is in red and my *understanding* is in my purple *

*You must use your enrolled Card online at a participating Canadian merchant to make a qualifying purchase between August 1, 2017 and August 31, 2017.*
***** So you just had to so the shopping during the month of August so long as the next section is also true you should be fine!*

*Eligible purchases must be processed by no later than the end of the Offer Period of August 31, 2017; and be posted to the Cardmember's Account by no later than September 14, 2017 at 11:59:59 p.m. EST. If a purchase is completed using the enrolled Card during the Offer Period – but, is not processed and posted to the Cardmember's Account by September 14, 2017 at 11:59:59 p.m. EST – then, it will NOT count as a qualifying purchase for the Offer Period.*
*****You can look at your statement and see when the transaction was posted to your account, in most cases it will be the next business day after you "shopped"*

*This Bonus Miles offer may take up to 2 billing cycles to appear on your statement and up to 90 days to be posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account, after you have completed the eligible purchases. American Express is responsible for fulfillment of this offer. LoyaltyOne, Co. is not responsible for this Bonus Miles offer*

*This last section is where it gets confusing re:when can we complain and start to track them down? 90 days after the transation?? 2 billing cycles (which in your case where it is split in the middle of the offer!)... exactly how many days is that? I guess the bill that just came is 1 cycle? I can't tease this out. AND i have no idea what to do about the extra 100 that should have come from signing into the APP OR *
* Log in to the Amex App by August 31st, 2017 to get 100 Bonus Miles. If you don't have an eligible device to download the Amex app, you can also get this 100 Bonus Miles by logging into Online Services on your mobile device instead.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I got the email too and it pains me to say I can't use it. I need maybe $30 worth of groceries to top up the freezer before I abandon DS and head off to Orlando. Next Friday better not be Ontario's Blue Friday because I will miss that too.
> 
> Happy hunting to those who are able to make use of the email bonus.


I don't think I can use it either. 
I had to buy a lot of meat last Sunday....there was literally 3 chicken breasts left in my freezer.  I figured that this week I would only need produce and milk.   I will text my DD(she will be home from school this weekend for a grand total of 24hrs) to see if she can come up a list of things she would want to take with her.  I will get some cookies today for sure and maybe the Maple Lodge sliced meat.  If I could make the $100 it could be a 300+AM shop


----------



## purple hippo

Happy Friday! 

I went to Sobey's this morning in Oakville (3rd Line & Upper Middle) to buy cookies and Maple Leaf chicken bologne and hot dogs.

The cookies didn't have the sign under them about Buy 4 get 50 free AM which I thought was strange as the meats did.  But there was a sign saying $1.99 or Buy 2 or more $1.49 each!  Not sure if this is an in-store special or an error.  When I rang up all my cookies the 50 bonus AM came up but the price appeared as 1.99 each.  I asked the guy working the self checkout and he checked the shelf and said yes the price is $1.49 for 2 or more.  So he gave me one for free (Code of Conduct) and changed the rest to $1.49 without me even asking.  Again, not sure if it's an error or not, but he didn't seem concerned at all. 

Between the cheese strings purchase yesterday and this morning's purchase that's almost 350 AM and the kids lunch supplies are well stocked up.  They're thrilled because I never buy cheese strings or cookies...so it's win win all around!


----------



## gskywalker

A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,


----------



## tinkerone

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,


You could be right, I've never done the math, however I don't really see the difference in whether or not you get the Disney tickets with air miles or use the air miles to purchase products in store and then take the saved cash and buy Disney tickets (if that is what you meant).  Its just easier, in my mind, to get the tickets through air miles than to collect cash not used in place of air miles, convert it to US and then purchase the tickets using the US cash.  
Is this making any sense??  I hope you can understand what I mean.


----------



## tinkerone

FYI, I just had an email that my Amex statement was ready to view so I pulled it up and it shows a bonus of 800 AM which would be the spend $400 in September bonus.  I still don't see the offer for Aug go through yet (shop at 4 online stores and get the Amex app), that's 500 I'm still waiting for.  I may just give them a call and ask why it hasn't shown yet.

ETA--Just spoke with Amex and the person I spoke with could not get his head around what I was missing.  He also did not read the offer the way the email has it, he said that it had to be a minimum of $100 per purchase for each 100 AM.  Not what my email states.  Anyways, I know have a reference number and I'm to call back in 3 days to see what they can figure out.  Anyone else waiting still for the August offer to go through, you might want to start calling and get ahead of this thing.  I can see its gong to be a fight.  Lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets. I am hoping someone can help me understand. When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores. Am I mistaken? Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets? If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles. thanks,



For me...I see it as a bonus.  If they are offering AM on an item that I will use...it's free miles = less money that I have to spend/save for tickets to Disney.  We are a family of 5 ( one adult daughter who would never forgive us if we went without her ).  We are an active family that enjoys the outdoors - ( snowmachines, atvs, bows etc etc etc etc )  So saving for a trip to Disney is VERY VERY hard.  If I can pay for a huge portion of a trip with AM that I basically get for free for buying products we use..that is less money I have to save for a trip that I want my kids to experience.  So for me...it's a win win!!!  I also use my PC points from my card...when I get 100.00 worth of free groceries, I either take the cash out. or purchase a visa giftcard to use towards purchasing more tickets or for something else for our trip.  I'm almost at my 4th giftcard collected since the beginning of the year.  I'm a determined momma...and this momma wants her kids to experience Disney and Universal.  So that's why I collect AM and PC points.  And I don't buy things that have AM or points if we don't use it. 

Happy hunting


----------



## Spotthecat

Foodland yesterday: natrel milk 4.99/4L, and get 30Am if you bought 2 – I bought 8 J (3 kids, we drink lots of milk!) Total spend with other stuff 70.73, 130 airmiles
Sobeys yesterday: cheese strings were there! Bought 18 J plus some bagels, cinnamon breads, tortillas, plus lots of targeted offers – total spend 126.96, 441 airmiles
Metro Wednesday: Massive stock-up, lots of targeted offers, plus a 100 am coupon if I bought 175$+ - total spend 316, 264 airmiles
Shell yesterday: gas 5 AM (+ 5 cents off per litre at this location), plus another 10 AM for threshold gas spend, Cineplex gift cards – spent 150$, got 165 airmiles

Never did make it to Rexall, but not bad - in two days 1015 airmiles, plus another 73 to come from my credit card - that's another 120$ off my cruise, woohoo!


----------



## ottawamom

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,



AM math time!

Tickets on AM (7day base) 5200AM /95*10 = $547.37 Cdn

Tickets on WDW (7day base) $436.65US (tax incl) *1.2505 (todays buy rate US$) = $546.03 Cdn

At the current exchange rate and with no special discount for Canadians yes you could be indifferent as to who you purchase your tickets from. Most of us here on this thread, as others have mentioned, take advantage of the "Bonus offers" and those don't cost us any more out of pocket cash than we would have spent anyway. (Get AM for shopping online, picking up groceries at competitive prices, using your credit card) It just means strategically planning where you shop and occasionally stock piling non perishables and those tickets can be considered free!

For instance Monday to Thursday I shop at Rexall to pick up milk, eggs, cheese, bread and usually a drug store item or two. I take advantage of the Load and Go offer and the weekly email and come home with 100+ AM for items I could have picked up at another store at the same price.

AM Hunting is a bit of work, on the computer reading this thread and searching flyers, as well as a little extra driving but it can pay off.

The choice is yours as to whether it's worth it. Hope you join the Hunt!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We got our three 5-day WDW tickets and three 2-day US tickets from air miles.  And I'd say about 90% of those miles were from bonuses on products and promotional sign-ups for credit cards (the cards waived the annual fee as part of the promotion and we cancelled at the 11th month so we wouldn't be locked in for another year).

I don't buy things JUST to get bonus miles.  I still make sure it's an item we would or could consume / use.

If I just saved the base miles, I likely wouldn't even give two hoots about the program.  The bonuses are where it's at!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh and we've had 5 flights to Miami ($800 each) paid for through air miles as well.  I have enough for two more in my account right now.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> FYI, I just had an email that my Amex statement was ready to view so I pulled it up and it shows a bonus of 800 AM which would be the spend $400 in September bonus.  I still don't see the offer for Aug go through yet (shop at 4 online stores and get the Amex app), that's 500 I'm still waiting for.  I may just give them a call and ask why it hasn't shown yet.
> 
> ETA--Just spoke with Amex and the person I spoke with could not get his head around what I was missing.  He also did not read the offer the way the email has it, he said that it had to be a minimum of $100 per purchase for each 100 AM.  Not what my email states.  Anyways, I know have a reference number and I'm to call back in 3 days to see what they can figure out.  Anyone else waiting still for the August offer to go through, you might want to start calling and get ahead of this thing.  I can see its gong to be a fight.  Lol.



My AMEX statement also shows I received the 800 AM bonus for the spend $400 in September.  It's not showing on Air Miles yet.

I think the person you spoke to at AMEX was confused because there were *two* offers in August.
*
1)* Shop at 4 online stores and use the AMEX app to get 500 Air Miles (Aug 1-31 but enroll your card by Aug 13th)

*2)* Each time you spend $100 or more you would get 100 air miles.  Cumulative up to $500 (and 500 air miles) BUT the purchase had to be at least $100 or more EACH time to be part of the cumulative $500.  That ran from Aug 7-31st.  No need to enroll your card.

I just got off the phone with AMEX because I received 500 air miles on my August statement (instead of 1,000) and 800 on my September statement.  She looked into it and said I received the 500 air miles for the second offer.  The first offer (shop at 4 stores) I haven't received and it could take 90 days from August 31 before I get it.  She said she'd leave on a note on my file that I already called about the missing miles.  Hopefully I'll get them next statement, but it may not show up until November or December's statement.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> My AMEX statement also shows I received the 800 AM bonus for the spend $400 in September.  It's not showing on Air Miles yet.
> 
> I think the person you spoke to at AMEX was confused because there were *two* offers in August.
> *
> 1)* Shop at 4 online stores and use the AMEX app to get 500 Air Miles (Aug 1-31 but enroll your card by Aug 13th)
> 
> *2)* Each time you spend $100 or more you would get 100 air miles.  Cumulative up to $500 (and 500 air miles) BUT the purchase had to be at least $100 or more EACH time to be part of the cumulative $500.  That ran from Aug 7-31st.  No need to enroll your card.
> 
> I just got off the phone with AMEX because I received 500 air miles on my August statement (instead of 1,000) and 800 on my September statement.  She looked into it and said I received the 500 air miles for the second offer.  The first offer (shop at 4 stores) I haven't received and it could take 90 days from August 31 before I get it.  She said she'd leave on a note on my file that I already called about the missing miles.  Hopefully I'll get them next statement, but it may not show up until November or December's statement.


Thank you for that information.  I did not know about offer* 2 *although how I missed it is a mystery to me.  Lol.  I would have been all over that one.  

Its odd though that they have given all the AM's for all offers, even the most recent one, but non for the August 1 offer.  you would think that they would post ahead of the September offer.  Oh well, I'll get it some way or another.  Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Days In the Sun

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,



Yes, the current value of the Disney tickets are at par with the cash miles, airmiles readjusted their pricing a couple of weeks ago.  I've been redeeming for Disney tickets since the 90s and this is the first time that Disney tickets weren't a much better deal than other airmiles options.

You will come out ahead with Dream miles if airmiles runs a Disney promo, the exchange rate changes unfavourably for Canada or if Disney raises their prices (this is assuming that you stick to the actual ticket from airmiles and not use it as a credit to buy a different Disney ticket).

You are better off with cash miles if you are buying at a discount (Undercover Tourist, CAA etc.), if you buy a Disney package where you need to buy the tickets as well etc. and you put the money aside each time you cash in airmiles cash.  I personally find this hard to do, imho it's another thing to keep track of for little gain.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Good day for airmiles.

Sobeys, spent $50, 211 ams, 150 on the Maple Lodge products and 61 from loaded and little book personal offers.  Low stock on all the Maple Lodge meats, they didn't bring in the Maple Lodge cooked chicken breast but had the smoked variety. Lots of cookies stocked (Peek Freans weren't included in promo) but I passed.  I could have done the 150am wus $100 promo but I'm so stocked up on things that I really don't want more stock.

Rexall spent $39, received 115 airmiles. My LGO offer is 100 wus $50 this week so I would likely had been better to wait for the weekday email coupon but I decided to shop the weekend deals which I rarely do.  I will likely use the weekday coupon as well.

Foodland spent $14, received 111 airmiles.  Pizza offer and personal coupons, they had a total of 7 pizzas in store, I took 4 so the next person will be out of luck.  This is a very small store so I didn't expect many but they obviously hadn't brought any in for the sale.


----------



## Disney Addicted

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,



Right now it's the same value (cash versus air miles tickets) but the way I look at it I will get my tickets for almost free through Air Miles.

I don't purchase what I don't need.  And I pass up the air miles if I believe the price is too high.  Rexall has a promotion happening today (this weekend?) spend $50 and get 113 air miles.  Plus their flyer is loaded with bonus air miles.  There will be people here who will spend that $50 and walk away with 300-400 air miles.  I won't be one this time because the offers are not anything I can use.

However I pick up bonus miles on other groceries and things.  My Dad has an air miles card in my name.  He's grabbing me 4 Delisso pizzas at Foodland this afternoon on sale for $3 each.  Buy 4 ($12) = 75 air miles.  I purchase them occasionally when they go on sale so I don't feel I'm spending extra money just to get the air miles.

AMEX has had a slew of offers.  For September spend $400 and get 800 air miles.  Done within 1st week!  Between needing 2 pairs of shoes for my son for the new school year; gas; groceries - just regular spending.  Nothing extra.  One of August's offer was spend up to $500 and get 500 air miles.  My husband was purchasing just over $500 on vinyl siding as it was.

In August I earned 3,369 plus another 680 waiting to be credited.

You have me wondering just how much money I spent in that same month now.  I know for each receipt it was quite reasonable.  But now I think I'll revise my air miles tracking spreadsheet for October and also track the cash spent for the air miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's/Foodland little blue book coupons, in case anyone else hadn't figured this out as well:

I used the little blue book coupons today, 3 plus a 20am wus $60 one expecting 25 bonus miles for using 4.  Well the fine print says only the "product coupons" count so I correctly received only 10 ams for using 3.  Thought I'd mention it as this is the second time I've made this mistake.  Lesson learned... I hope lol.


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> My AMEX statement also shows I received the 800 AM bonus for the spend $400 in September.  It's not showing on Air Miles yet.
> 
> I think the person you spoke to at AMEX was confused because there were *two* offers in August.
> *
> 1)* Shop at 4 online stores and use the AMEX app to get 500 Air Miles (Aug 1-31 but enroll your card by Aug 13th)
> 
> *2)* Each time you spend $100 or more you would get 100 air miles.  Cumulative up to $500 (and 500 air miles) BUT the purchase had to be at least $100 or more EACH time to be part of the cumulative $500.  That ran from Aug 7-31st.  No need to enroll your card.
> 
> I just got off the phone with AMEX because I received 500 air miles on my August statement (instead of 1,000) and 800 on my September statement.  She looked into it and said I received the 500 air miles for the second offer.  The first offer (shop at 4 stores) I haven't received and it could take 90 days from August 31 before I get it.  She said she'd leave on a note on my file that I already called about the missing miles.  Hopefully I'll get them next statement, but it may not show up until November or December's statement.



I also never heard of offer #2.  It was certainly not mentioned on this thread.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

GRRRRR oh so frustrated this week!  The DH lost his wallet yesterday... clearly it fell out of his jacket.  So ALL the cards had to be called in and replaced.
Worst part was that we had JUST collected rent from the tenant and ARGH we were ON THE WAY to the bank!!!  So say farewell to $400 in cash!

Any AM collecting has to wait until the next load-down shopping trip which won't be until the end of October...  

I would insert _all _the angry Donald Duck having a Temper Tantrum moments right here, right now...


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> GRRRRR oh so frustrated this week!  The DH lost his wallet yesterday... clearly it fell out of his jacket.  So ALL the cards had to be called in and replaced.
> Worst part was that we had JUST collected rent from the tenant and ARGH we were ON THE WAY to the bank!!!  So say farewell to $400 in cash!
> 
> Any AM collecting has to wait until the next load-down shopping trip which won't be until the end of October...
> 
> I would insert _all _the angry Donald Duck having a Temper Tantrum moments right here, right now...


*Well you can't have them ALL --- what would I use when i might need them  but i do think this one is very appropriate for this crap-tastic-day! (word coined by our daughter!)*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I also never heard of offer #2.  It was certainly not mentioned on this thread.


*Nope, me either. We rarely spend more than $100.00 at one time though so i doubt we would have made any use of it -- unless that one Metro promo was during the same time period *


----------



## Disney Addicted

marcyleecorgan said:


> GRRRRR oh so frustrated this week!  The DH lost his wallet yesterday... clearly it fell out of his jacket.  So ALL the cards had to be called in and replaced.
> Worst part was that we had JUST collected rent from the tenant and ARGH we were ON THE WAY to the bank!!!  So say farewell to $400 in cash!
> 
> Any AM collecting has to wait until the next load-down shopping trip which won't be until the end of October...
> 
> I would insert _all _the angry Donald Duck having a Temper Tantrum moments right here, right now...



Oh no.  Talk about bad luck.    Sorry to hear that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys, got a lot of cookies. I earned 175 AM, plus I should get the 150 for spending $100. I should have enough to get to Onyx! First time ever  woo hoo! thanks to all on here. And I'll have enough to book a hotel for pre-cruise in April.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Thank you for that information.  I did not know about offer* 2 *although how I missed it is a mystery to me.  Lol.  I would have been all over that one.





bgula said:


> I also never heard of offer #2.  It was certainly not mentioned on this thread.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, me either. We rarely spend more than $100.00 at one time though so i doubt we would have made any use of it -- unless that one Metro promo was during the same time period *



Seriously?  No one else heard of it?  No one got an e-mail about it?

Oh crap.  I just went through the entire month of August looking for that info and the only person who mentioned it (briefly, in passing) was ME - page 348 post 6941.  

I am so so sorry...   Late July / early August is when I rejoined this thread (after looking it at a few years ago).  I was so overwhelmed on ways to earn air miles I guess I thought someone else brought it up first.


----------



## gskywalker

ottawamom said:


> AM math time!
> 
> Tickets on AM (7day base) 5200AM /95*10 = $547.37 Cdn
> 
> Tickets on WDW (7day base) $436.65US (tax incl) *1.2505 (todays buy rate US$) = $546.03 Cdn
> 
> At the current exchange rate and with no special discount for Canadians yes you could be indifferent as to who you purchase your tickets from. Most of us here on this thread, as others have mentioned, take advantage of the "Bonus offers" and those don't cost us any more out of pocket cash than we would have spent anyway. (Get AM for shopping online, picking up groceries at competitive prices, using your credit card) It just means strategically planning where you shop and occasionally stock piling non perishables and those tickets can be considered free!
> 
> For instance Monday to Thursday I shop at Rexall to pick up milk, eggs, cheese, bread and usually a drug store item or two. I take advantage of the Load and Go offer and the weekly email and come home with 100+ AM for items I could have picked up at another store at the same price.
> 
> AM Hunting is a bit of work, on the computer reading this thread and searching flyers, as well as a little extra driving but it can pay off.
> 
> The choice is yours as to whether it's worth it. Hope you join the Hunt!



Thanks for the feedback everyone.  For me I am not concerned whether something "feels" like its free by saving the miles to use to get the tickets.  I am just concerned about the bottom line.  I find it very difficult to get the same value when collecting AM's compared to optimum(to compare drug store to drug store) and especially AM's compared to pricematching and PC points at Superstore, No Frills etc.  I knew AM's may not work as well for me also because we tend to go during free dining when you have to buy the tickets in a package but I thought I would ask to figure out if it would work well for us because of how many people are clearly passionate with how well AM's work for them.  I think those deals for the Amex spending though sounds quite good.  I used to be a manager at Amex and never remembered those kind of deals, maybe I need to look a getting a new card.

Our plan is 2018 Free Dining and then upgrade for the first time to an annual pass.  Hoping 2018/19 looks like this with the annual Passes:
1) Sept 2018 11 days Free Dining
2) March 2019 7 Days March Break
3) Aug/Sept 2019 Free Dining but use our annual pass and save the 2 day pass towards another year sometime
4) Hopefully one more trip, either a parents only trip or another driving trip if my wife doesn't kill me for having us drive for March Break(we've never driven)


----------



## mort1331

gskywalker said:


> A lot of people seem to try to accumulate miles for disney tickets.  I am hoping someone can help me understand.  When I looked up the number of miles required for the tickets it seems that it costs about the same as the value if you just redeemed the airmiles for cash at the stores.  Am I mistaken?  Do people just like feeling like they aren't paying for the tickets?  If someone could show me a real advantage fiscally I would like to refocus efforts to gaining more airmiles.  thanks,



I bow down to those who collect weekly and can. My shopping habits are not that strict. But when big mistakes happen that is when I pounce. It started with Sobeys GC, there was a flaw at the start that allowed us to buy one with another one. 
So some of us were able to have a $200GC bring us 4000+AM, then there was a poweraid promo. 
Here they allowed us to buy3 for $5 and get 50AM. That equals a little more than $5. Bought a skid, yes a skid.
The latest was the pickle promo. Buy 3 jars for prices from1.99-3.99 and receive 75AM. Well relish was 1.99 so that = $6 and they were giving me back over $7.50 worth of AM. Yup full Skid again. The last 2 the food banks were very thankful for. And an unknown benefit that I was not counting on was the food bank gave us a tax receipt after showing them the bill that we paid for.
Combine this and the history of the tickets being the Can$ amount for what they would have been at the US$ amount, save the exchange and we are miles ahead.
Added bonus when you do collect that many is Onyx level. And the small perks that come with that. For 1 am(yes) each we were able to see Cirque 2 years, wine tours, movies , Canadas Wonderland tickets. 
And with the  great people on this link we tend to find these great 1AM promos quick and help each other out with them.(ottawamum, Donald, Bababera)
So you can collect smart and get great rewards for things that you do anyway, and reduce your cost down south.
Good Luck


----------



## mort1331

gskywalker said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.  For me I am not concerned whether something "feels" like its free by saving the miles to use to get the tickets.  I am just concerned about the bottom line.  I find it very difficult to get the same value when collecting AM's compared to optimum(to compare drug store to drug store) and especially AM's compared to pricematching and PC points at Superstore, No Frills etc.  I knew AM's may not work as well for me also because we tend to go during free dining when you have to buy the tickets in a package but I thought I would ask to figure out if it would work well for us because of how many people are clearly passionate with how well AM's work for them.  I think those deals for the Amex spending though sounds quite good.  I used to be a manager at Amex and never remembered those kind of deals, maybe I need to look a getting a new card.
> 
> Our plan is 2018 Free Dining and then upgrade for the first time to an annual pass.  Hoping 2018/19 looks like this with the annual Passes:
> 1) Sept 2018 11 days Free Dining
> 2) March 2019 7 Days March Break
> 3) Aug/Sept 2019 Free Dining but use our annual pass and save the 2 day pass towards another year sometime
> 4) Hopefully one more trip, either a parents only trip or another driving trip if my wife doesn't kill me for having us drive for March Break(we've never driven)


Just know that free dining can change or stop at anytime. We have friends that take it with the bounce back every year the last 2 weeks of Aug. This year they cut their trip short by 2 days because it wasnt offered for the whole time. And for next year they were only given one week. So now they dont know what they will do.
We are DVC so free dining doesnt apply, but I have done it many years ago. 
The AP looks right and can save you some money as well as getting discounts when you shop or eat when your not using your dining plan.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> then there was a poweraid promo.
> Here they allowed us to buy3 for $5 and get 50AM. That equals a little more than $5. Bought a skid, yes a skid.
> The latest was the pickle promo. Buy 3 jars for prices from1.99-3.99 and receive 75AM. Well relish was 1.99 so that = $6 and they were giving me back over $7.50 worth of AM. Yup full Skid again. The last 2 the food banks were very thankful for. And an unknown benefit that I was not counting on was the food bank gave us a tax receipt after showing them the bill that we paid for.
> Combine this and the history of the tickets being the Can$ amount for what they would have been at the US$ amount, save the exchange and we are miles ahead.



I'm curious.  How many air miles did you receive for a skid full of poweraid and again for relish?  I don't know how many items is in a skid.


----------



## hdrolfe

I haven't used my AM earnings for Disney tickets. I do use them for flights, hotels, and "stuff" that I would like but don't want to spend money on (like my fitbit). I plan to use them next summer for some Canada exploration, including hotels and things like the Toronto zoo, La Ronde, and we'll see what else. It may not be the best use of AM but it is savings for me, and means we can go do a few things we wouldn't normally do. 

I was a big user of Optimum, and still do on occasion. I will use what I have towards gifts, but I prefer AM right now, and it is hard to do two programs at once and really take advantage of both.


----------



## tinkerone

Just took a drive to Foodland, spent 27.26 and got 156 AM.  That is a good day in my books.  I did have issues though with their targeted offers.  It was a bust.  I couldn't even buy a loaf of Wonder Bread (buy 1 get 7 AM) because there was none.  And at this time of the year I am not paying $5.99 for 3 lbs of apples, that's ridiculous.  Oh well, 156 makes me happy.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm curious.  How many air miles did you receive for a skid full of poweraid and again for relish?  I don't know how many items is in a skid.


 So the relish being the most recent. It was around 13,000AM, which is over $1300. I spent just over $700 for it. This was a big score and a lot of people did it. Like I said 75AM=$7.50 for $4 of relish. They were paying us to take it. Also why I did not mind laying out that kind of cash. 
The Poweraid wasnt as much maybe 4000AM. But the food banks loved getting it all. The relish really got loaded in the truck and driven straight to the food bank. 
So I now have 8 adult 5day tickets, 2 child tickets waiting to be used.
Just have to be able to work what you can.
My main collection is PC points, but we will see what is happening to that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> So the relish being the most recent. It was around 13,000AM, which is over $1300. I spent just over $700 for it. This was a big score and a lot of people did it. Like I said 75AM=$7.50 for $4 of relish. They were paying us to take it. Also why I did not mind laying out that kind of cash.
> The Poweraid wasnt as much maybe 4000AM. But the food banks loved getting it all. The relish really got loaded in the truck and driven straight to the food bank.
> So I now have 8 adult 5day tickets, 2 child tickets waiting to be used.
> Just have to be able to work what you can.
> My main collection is PC points, but we will see what is happening to that.



Interesting.  Thank you.  That's something I'll have to keep in mind from now on.  I'm only 1,600 air miles short for 4 Universal Studios 2-day park-to-park tickets.  Based on the 2,425 miles they cost before AM removed them for the 2 days + 2 days free.  Hopefully they will be put back at the same price once the 2 days free promo is over.

My next saving of air miles will be to pay for Cabana Bay Resort with the 909 miles = $100 travel certificate.  If I can make a purchase that will give me double or more the air miles than the cost of a travel certificate that would be fantastic.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Interesting.  Thank you.  That's something I'll have to keep in mind from now on.  I'm only 1,600 air miles short for 4 Universal Studios 2-day park-to-park tickets.  Based on the 2,425 miles they cost before AM removed them for the 2 days + 2 days free.  Hopefully they will be put back at the same price once the 2 days free promo is over.
> 
> My next saving of air miles will be to pay for Cabana Bay Resort with the 909 miles = $100 travel certificate.  If I can make a purchase that will give me double or more the air miles than the cost of a travel certificate that would be fantastic.


$252 in frozen pizza will get you those 1600 AM.......just sayin.  Lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Just thinking,,ok maybe having a cup of tea with a few cookies...................I was reading the terms and conditions of the new Universal Orlando tickets.
One thing that stood out was they say these tickets will only be sold from Aug 2017 to 
November 30 2017. Hmmm wonder what they will offer after that?
I really like the old passes. I'd start saving Dream rewards if they returned them.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just took a drive to Foodland, spent 27.26 and got 156 AM.  That is a good day in my books.  I did have issues though with their targeted offers.  It was a bust.  I couldn't even buy a loaf of Wonder Bread (buy 1 get 7 AM) because there was none.  And at this time of the year I am not paying $5.99 for 3 lbs of apples, that's ridiculous.  Oh well, 156 makes me happy.




Hi Hon
I agree this is Ontario and I can't understand why apples are so expensive.
I was at Sobeys today and all their fruit and veggie platters were best before Sept 23,
so I ended up just buying bananas and a watermelon. I felt I over paid for them for the quality I got. Sobeys used to have good produce (yes it was a tad bit expensive) but I didn't mind if the quality was there.
I spoke to one of the managers and voiced my concerns, he seemed embarrassed 
by how many products I showed him that had expired.
I think I am going to start looking elsewhere for my fresh fruits and veggies.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> $252 in frozen pizza will get you those 1600 AM.......just sayin.  Lol.



Nope, not happening!  



bababear_50 said:


> Just thinking,,ok maybe having a cup of tea with a few cookies...................I was reading the terms and conditions of the new Universal Orlando tickets.
> One thing that stood out was they say these tickets will only be sold from Aug 2017 to
> November 30 2017. Hmmm wonder what they will offer after that?
> I really like the old passes. I'd start saving Dream rewards if they returned them.
> Hugs Mel



I believe the only reason these tickets can be sold until Nov 30th is because the 2 free day promo is not through Air Miles but with Universal Studios Orlando.  USO came out with the promo before Air Miles put those tickets up.  USO's website's terms & conditions on that offer is the ticket will only be sold until Nov 30th and must be first used by May 11, 2018.

I hope Air Miles brings back the 2-day 2-park-to-park tickets that don't expire.  I doubt the redeemption price will be the same though...  probably much higher.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Just thinking,,ok maybe having a cup of tea with a few cookies...................I was reading the terms and conditions of the new Universal Orlando tickets.
> One thing that stood out was they say these tickets will only be sold from Aug 2017 to
> November 30 2017. Hmmm wonder what they will offer after that?
> I really like the old passes. I'd start saving Dream rewards if they returned them.
> Hugs Mel



The other thing with those tickets is that they include a water park, and lots of people don't do the water parks in the colder months.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> My next saving of air miles will be to pay for Cabana Bay Resort with the 909 miles = $100 travel certificate.



@Disney Addicted (or someone else) what is this? I looked at the rewards and could not find it. Is it a general $100 travel certificate for 909 AM? OR is it specific to Cabana Bay and Universal?


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> @Disney Addicted (or someone else) what is this? I looked at the rewards and could not find it. Is it a general $100 travel certificate for 909 AM? OR is it specific to Cabana Bay and Universal?



Sorry.  I meant I'm planning on paying for our Cabana Bay Beach Resort stay using the $100 travel certificates you can get by redeeming 909 AM.

When I checked Marlin Travel and TripCentral I can book the CBB Resort through them and use those travel certificates to pay all but the taxes.  I believe the last time I checked I need 8 of the travel certificates - at least at the moment.


----------



## osully

Days In the Sun said:


> Good day for airmiles.
> 
> Sobeys, spent $50, 211 ams, 150 on the Maple Lodge products and 61 from loaded and little book personal offers.  Low stock on all the Maple Lodge meats, they didn't bring in the Maple Lodge cooked chicken breast but had the smoked variety. Lots of cookies stocked (Peek Freans weren't included in promo) but I passed.  I could have done the 150am wus $100 promo but I'm so stocked up on things that I really don't want more stock.
> 
> Rexall spent $39, received 115 airmiles. My LGO offer is 100 wus $50 this week so I would likely had been better to wait for the weekday email coupon but I decided to shop the weekend deals which I rarely do.  I will likely use the weekday coupon as well.
> 
> Foodland spent $14, received 111 airmiles.  Pizza offer and personal coupons, they had a total of 7 pizzas in store, I took 4 so the next person will be out of luck.  This is a very small store so I didn't expect many but they obviously hadn't brought any in for the sale.



Was disappointed with the Maple Lodge selection at the Kanata Sobeys considering it's a huge store. The deli sliced weren't anywhere to be found (didn't feel like asking someone as I was in a rush) & the chicken bacon had no promo price tag under it so I didn't feel like having to debate the price if they scanned wrong. 

However the cookie selection was great! The Chips Ahoy thin cinnamon sugar cookies are DELICIOUS btw. Good time to try some odd flavours, or bring cookies to work for everyone else


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think i might have cracked the code for a couple of the issues some of us are having with the AMEX Soar into More offers... if the time period the promos are active don't line up with our billing cycles we will need to wait until the entire promo has had a chance to appear on our statements. For those who mentioned already seeing some of the promos post i *think* that is when we have completed all of the requirements before our statement is posted. Our billing date is the 15th and since we had already spent the required $400.00 for the September promo by that time we have received the 800 AM for that promo.*

*The August on-line shopping promo had an extra wrinkle that caught us mid-cycle-ish. They were allowing until midnight September 15th for the transactions to post and our bill was already prepared at that point! I've searched in vane to find one other puzzle piece connected to this offer which * might* explain why we're still waiting on these 500 AM --- there was a line in the fine print about returns blah-blah-blah that was also connected to the Sept 15 date. SO i guess we need to wait till the NEXT statement.*

*I just had hubby pull out the August and September statements to check on the "Spend $100 in a single transaction" promo that @Disney Addicted brought to our attention (don't beat yourself up over this one, I'm just glad we know about it now so we can keep an eye on the miles!) and we only made 2 purchases over $100 (one was thru the on-line portal and it STILL hasn't been posted) but once again we're caught by the billing cycle not meshing with the promo dates so those won't post till next cycle!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Was disappointed with the Maple Lodge selection at the Kanata Sobeys considering it's a huge store. The deli sliced weren't anywhere to be found (didn't feel like asking someone as I was in a rush) & the chicken bacon had no promo price tag under it so I didn't feel like having to debate the price if they scanned wrong.
> 
> However the cookie selection was great! The Chips Ahoy thin cinnamon sugar cookies are DELICIOUS btw. Good time to try some odd flavours, or bring cookies to work for everyone else



In the store I was in the sliced chicken breast was in the regular meat section hanging beside Schneiders (one spot for it).  I bought the chicken bacon, it didn't have a tag at my store either, perhaps it was omitted from the weekly tag print list???  I wasn't worried about buying it as the exact package is in the flyer so there would be little to have to argue but it rang in fine.  I'm pretty sure they didn't have the bologna, it definitely wasn't with the other bologna, but I didn't ask as it wasn't something I was looking for.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think i might have cracked the code for a couple of the issues some of us are having with the AMEX Soar into More offers... if the time period the promos are active don't line up with our billing cycles we will need to wait until the entire promo has had a chance to appear on our statements. For those who mentioned already seeing some of the promos post i *think* that is when we have completed all of the requirements before our statement is posted. Our billing date is the 15th and since we had already spent the required $400.00 for the September promo by that time we have received the 800 AM for that promo.*
> 
> *The August on-line shopping promo had an extra wrinkle that caught us mid-cycle-ish. They were allowing until midnight September 15th for the transactions to post and our bill was already prepared at that point! I've searched in vane to find one other puzzle piece connected to this offer which * might* explain why we're still waiting on these 500 AM --- there was a line in the fine print about returns blah-blah-blah that was also connected to the Sept 15 date. SO i guess we need to wait till the NEXT statement.*


I'm not sure that is the answer.  Its a good theory but for us it doesn't work.  Our statement date is the 21st of each month.  The transactions were done, one on the 5th and three on the 9th.  Each one shows on our August statement so if your reasoning is correct then the miles should have shown for us because there was plenty of time before the cut off.  I personally think its a glitch in their system of some sort.  No one I know of has received them so its not just some who are still waiting.  Hard to understand why it wold all work for the June and September AM but not the August.  Hope it gets sorted out soon though.  That's a lot of AM's to leave on the table.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I'm not sure that is the answer.  Its a good theory but for us it doesn't work.  Our statement date is the 21st of each month.  The transactions were done, one on the 5th and three on the 9th.  Each one shows on our August statement so if your reasoning is correct then the miles should have shown for us because there was plenty of time before the cut off.  I personally think its a glitch in their system of some sort.  No one I know of has received them so its not just some who are still waiting.  Hard to understand why it wold all work for the June and September AM but not the August.  Hope it gets sorted out soon though.  That's a lot of AM's to leave on the table.



My billing date is the 22nd.  My 4 online purchases were all done on the same day - August 10th.

My theory is a glitch/screw-up of some kind due to having two 500 air mile offers in the same month.  Especially no one here seems to have received that second offer but me.  Oddly enough the AMEX representative I spoke to told me it was the second offer that credited on my statement.  Now I wonder if AMEX had not meant for the 4 purchases online offer to be sent out for August?


----------



## marchingstar

yikes! i don't check in for a couple days and i'm waaaaay behind! thanks donald for helping find info on the august AmEx terms (i'm not gonna quote it because it's a few pages back!) and to everyone reporting on what miles they're seeing. i guess i'll wait one more statement and if my bonus doesn't show up, i'll start raising a fuss with AmEx!


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> My billing date is the 22nd.  My 4 online purchases were all done on the same day - August 10th.
> 
> My theory is a glitch/screw-up of some kind due to having two 500 air mile offers in the same month.  Especially no one here seems to have received that second offer but me.  Oddly enough the AMEX representative I spoke to told me it was the second offer that credited on my statement.  Now I wonder if AMEX had not meant for the 4 purchases online offer to be sent out for August?



Same here.  Rep I talked to said I had been credited with the June and August AM's, even though it showed as 800 AM on my statement.  Only thing I'm missing is 100 from the August one which would have been the signup.  I was told to call about that again if I didn't see the miles by yesterday.  I didn't, but haven't had time to call.


----------



## dancin Disney style

dancin Disney style said:


> I don't think I can use it either.
> I had to buy a lot of meat last Sunday....there was literally 3 chicken breasts left in my freezer.  I figured that this week I would only need produce and milk.   I will text my DD(she will be home from school this weekend for a grand total of 24hrs) to see if she can come up a list of things she would want to take with her.  I will get some cookies today for sure and maybe the Maple Lodge sliced meat.  If I could make the $100 it could be a 300+AM shop


So apparently I was wrong.....I could make $100 at Sobeys. Got cookies and sliced meat along with some loaded offers. Spent $102.45 and earned 305 miles  but that includes the bonus 150 from the email.


----------



## osully

the cashier at Rexall today told me I had to spend $55+ to use the $5 off $25 coupon, and only then would I get the 113 AM! No way. That applies as payment. Unless they are changing the rules, it's always worked when I use it to spend $45+ instead of $50+ to get the AM bonus!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> the cashier at Rexall today told me I had to spend $55+ to use the $5 off $25 coupon, and only then would I get the 113 AM! No way. That applies as payment. Unless they are changing the rules, it's always worked when I use it to spend $45+ instead of $50+ to get the AM bonus!


*This is how all of the stores in Guelph *usually* treat this coupon and the main reason i rarely even carry it with me! I've highlighted the fine print on the coupon .... the rational behind this is that it is a coupon not a gift card. Many stores have been treating it in the way you describe but I have never once been able to use it to bring my total below the stated threshold. I also had one trip where I had gone over by about $6.00 so slapped this puppy down, the cashier scanned it and a message popped up that it would void the previously entered coupon, you know, my email coupon for 80 AM and we both figured it was due to the second highlighted section. Looks like a loop hole may be closing ??*
**


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> the cashier at Rexall today told me I had to spend $55+ to use the $5 off $25 coupon, and only then would I get the 113 AM! No way. That applies as payment. Unless they are changing the rules, it's always worked when I use it to spend $45+ instead of $50+ to get the AM bonus!


I know at our Rexall I have had to spend $5 more than the amount needed for the Air Miles to get that coupon to work and not lose the AM's.  Doesn't matter to me though because I consider that $5 my 'chocolate' money.  $5 worth of free candy is always a bonus in my book.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Just for fun I looked up the price of 7 day base tickets for 6 adults and 2 kids - we're planning on taking my stepson and his family next time.  $3450 US they cost right now.  OMG.   I hope I can get enough to get one last child Canadian discount ticket with AM before they are gone.  Really kicking myself now for not buying a couple more Canadian Discount tickets while they still had them. 

On another note, Safeway was out of most of the stuff I needed yesterday and I couldn't get my $100 spend in for my 150 bonus AM!

My son wants a go pro for Christmas - I see some on the AM site so I may need to forgo that last ticket for a gopro instead. I need some major Blue Friday specials!!! lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

If Ontario Sobeys were to start a regular Blue Friday when might the next one be?  I'm thinking it should be the Friday of Thanksgiving weekend but that seems highly unlikely just because there never seems to be any good promos when we are in a week where most people have  to shop regardless....such as Thanksgiving.


----------



## osully

I'd think it should be this weekend coming up... as I think it's been about 3 weeks since the last one


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> I'd think it should be this weekend coming up... as I think it's been about 3 weeks since the last one


I just  did a search and found that it was September 8th.  So if it's every 4 weeks that puts it when I thought...thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## momtoARQ

osully said:


> Was disappointed with the Maple Lodge selection at the Kanata Sobeys considering it's a huge store. The deli sliced weren't anywhere to be found (didn't feel like asking someone as I was in a rush) & the chicken bacon had no promo price tag under it so I didn't feel like having to debate the price if they scanned wrong.
> 
> However the cookie selection was great! The Chips Ahoy thin cinnamon sugar cookies are DELICIOUS btw. Good time to try some odd flavours, or bring cookies to work for everyone else



Heading to Ottawa and area soon.  Are there still cookies on the Sobey's shelves?  It's an hour drive so I don't want to make it a wasted trip. Please comment if you've seen the cookie aisle in an Ottawa store today!  Thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Good Golly Miss Molly
It is sooo HOT!





Took my handy dandy cooler bag and went for a trip to Foodland
picked up 4 pizza and 4 french fries= 150 airmiles.
Not that I can eat either product on the diet I'm on but hey the sons will love me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

dancin Disney style said:


> I just  did a search and found that it was September 8th.  So if it's every 4 weeks that puts it when I thought...thanksgiving weekend.



I'd much prefer that! We are out of town this Friday only so we won't be grocery shopping!


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Good Golly Miss Molly
> It is sooo HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my handy dandy cooler bag and went for a trip to Foodland
> picked up 4 pizza and 4 french fries= 150 airmiles.
> Not that I can eat either product on the diet I'm on but hey the sons will love me.
> Hugs Mel



I hope Sobeys gets this promo in the next few months... It's a good one for us as we make frozen pizza or frozen fries at least once a week each. 
The 1/2 hour drive to the closest Foodland is too much though since I did do the spend $100+ at Sobeys


----------



## purple hippo

DizzyDis said:


> I don't know about this, but I may give them a call and find out if I get a similar answer. I am also curious if I can use them towards a Discovery Cove pass, will report back!
> 
> Btw, for those still waiting, I haven't heard back about 1 and 2 day WDW passes yet from Onyx personal shoppers, they have had a few clarifying questions, so it has been slower than I expected...



Looking forward to finding out if you can upgrade the SW ticket for Discovery Cove!  That's an even better idea.  Does anyone know when upgrading tickets (at SW Or any of the parks), do you normally have to show how much you paid for them?  If so how do you do that if you bought them with AM?  I'm probably overthinking this but just wondering.


----------



## alohamom

@purple hippo would you mind posting what you find out about upgrading the AM SW ticket here (in case you get your answer form another source)


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> So apparently I was wrong.....I could make $100 at Sobeys. Got cookies and sliced meat along with some loaded offers. Spent $102.45 and earned 305 miles  but that includes the bonus 150 from the email.



Wish I had gotten that email.


----------



## purple hippo

I was just on the AM site about to buy my SW tickets and figured if I can't upgrade to DC I can still upgrade to a Fun Pass more than likely.  Well I think I found my answer and I don't like it. 

Not sure how to post a screen shot, but if you look under the Terms and Conditions for the Sea World Tickets it says:

No exchanges. No upgrades. Non-refundable. No cash value. Not valid in conjunction with any other discount.


_Valid for 9 months from time of purchase. _

I get the impression we won't be able to put the ticket value towards a Fun Pass or a Discovery Cove trip.  

Now I'm debating as to whether I should buy my SW tickets with AM or risk not going or waiting to see if/what deals they offer on Blue (Black) Friday.  My plan is to go on New Years Eve and spend all day and that night at SW.  I am expecting it will be busy and since we are staying at a partner hotel over New Year's Eve weekend I just want an option to be able to go for more than one day.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ugh our local flyer for Safeway is just awful.  
Nothing on actual sale, just re-working quantities and measurement units to make it LOOK like a sale...
And hardly any AM products this week.  
Maybe next week's specials will be better.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> the cashier at Rexall today told me I had to spend $55+ to use the $5 off $25 coupon, and only then would I get the 113 AM! No way. That applies as payment. Unless they are changing the rules, it's always worked when I use it to spend $45+ instead of $50+ to get the AM bonus!


Same here! The cashier told me the same thing and I told her to try and see. She checked my receipt for airmiles and said nothing. The 113 AM was on the receipt with another 20 AM from Tylenol Cold. The $5 is used as cash payment towards the purchase not as a discount off the subtotal. I hope Rexall will never change this!


----------



## marchingstar

I don't know for sure for the folks in Ontario, but I'm expecting blue friday in alberta this week. Safeway out here always has "customer appreciation" the first tuesday of the month, and it seems like blue friday is always the friday before. that's how i keep track. now depending on the calendar for the month, that could mean every 4th or 5th friday, but since the spring i'm pretty sure it's always been the friday before the first tuesday of the month.


----------



## osully

Sadly I think it was the cashier... he is there every time I go!


----------



## disneybound08

Went to Metro yesterday and spent over $80 before tax but the airmiles bonus did not show up on the receipt. (Spend 80 get 40 bonus airmiles) Anyone else had this issue? I've kept my receipt and took a screen shot of the promo.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> I don't know for sure for the folks in Ontario, but I'm expecting blue friday in alberta this week. Safeway out here always has "customer appreciation" the first tuesday of the month, and it seems like blue friday is always the friday before. that's how i keep track. now depending on the calendar for the month, that could mean every 4th or 5th friday, but since the spring i'm pretty sure it's always been the friday before the first tuesday of the month.


I think it's the last Friday of the Month.  I'm thinking it's this Friday too.  They don't usually have great bonus miles on weekends when everyone has to shop anyways, so I don't think it's Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneybound08 said:


> Went to Metro yesterday and spent over $80 before tax but the airmiles bonus did not show up on the receipt. (Spend 80 get 40 bonus airmiles) Anyone else had this issue? I've kept my receipt and took a screen shot of the promo.


Those bonuses at Metro never come on the receipt. They are added later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall's coupon was late this week -- but it's not much to get excited about if you shopped on the weekend. Question for everyone, did you get FEWER LoadnGo offers this week? I usually have 11 and then my targeted threshold spend (which this week is pathetic, spend $10 get 20, not worth my time to go !) this week i only have 5 + my threshold spend.*

*Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid Sept 25th - 28th*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> I think it's the last Friday of the Month. I'm thinking it's this Friday too. They don't usually have great bonus miles on weekends when everyone has to shop anyways, so I don't think it's Thanksgiving weekend.



Yes...I'm thinking it is this weekend as well.  As it is usually with the week of customer appreciation days.  I hope it's this weekend, when I can stock up...as we are heading to Calgary for the long weekend to visit the daughter and I won't be able to shop like I would for the long weekend.  Fingers crossed here


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall's coupon was late this week -- but it's not much to get excited about if you shopped on the weekend. Question for everyone, did you get FEWER LoadnGo offers this week? I usually have 11 and then my targeted threshold spend (which this week is pathetic, spend $10 get 20, not worth my time to go !) this week i only have 5 + my threshold spend.*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid Sept 25th - 28th*




I've got 11 Load and Go offers, one of which is the targeted spend offer (spend $60 get 100am), so combined with the email coupon is a better deal for me than the spend $50 get 113 am. There's a few things I'll pick up from the L&G offers as well, so it should be a decent Rexall haul for me this week.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Blue Friday this weekend!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I've got 11 Load and Go offers, one of which is the targeted spend offer (spend $60 get 100am), so combined with the email coupon is a better deal for me than the spend $50 get 113 am. There's a few things I'll pick up from the L&G offers as well, so it should be a decent Rexall haul for me this week.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Blue Friday this weekend!


*THAT is the offer i expected this week and why i didn't press to hit up Rexall yesterday .. but now? I spend $50.00 and I'll only get 90 AM and NOTHING, not one thing in my targeted offers is anything i have ever bought *


----------



## Days In the Sun

I have 7 load and go offers this week, I usually get just the main one, perhaps because I rarely use the others??


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall's coupon was late this week -- but it's not much to get excited about if you shopped on the weekend. Question for everyone, did you get FEWER LoadnGo offers this week? I usually have 11 and then my targeted threshold spend (which this week is pathetic, spend $10 get 20, not worth my time to go !) this week i only have 5 + my threshold spend.*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 get 80 AM valid Sept 25th - 28th*


I received 11 as well.  Also got the spend $50, get 100 AM.  I had already decided to wait till Tuesday (seniors day) to get the $10 gift card offer.  Plus, it doesn't hurt that you get 20% off regular priced merchandise.  Win Win.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Latest offer from Rexall ... sign up for Flue Shot Alert email and get 15 AM. Easy peasy!*

*Rexall Flu Shot Email alert *


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Awesome! thanks for that link! Every little bit helps!

Now that the Canadian 'cheap' AM Park Hoppers are done, it went from 3500AM (old regular AM amount) for an adult 5DayPH to 4095!! An extra 500 to scrape up. I'm hoping I'll have enough AM by the time my cut-off arrives (end November). I'm sitting at around 2493AM right now, so with luck I'll get there... it's only an extra 1600 or so... and if I can get 250AM/week.. that's 7 weeks so I _should_ be able to make it. Then I only need to buy one more before we go and we're set.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received an e-mail from AMEX "Shop & Dine for your chance to win a $20,000 travel voucher".  Every eligible purchase made at participating merchant locations between September 25 - November 2, 2017 earns 1 entry.

Link to rules:  http://email.americanexpress.com/a/hBZyXxpAQB6DpB9gTPYNtXLH8rW/amex11

It had a link to "register now" and seemed to automatically be linked to/recognized my AMEX card # as it did not ask me to type it in.  When I clicked on it a second time, it said I already registered.

Check your e-mails.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Latest offer from Rexall ... sign up for Flue Shot Alert email and get 15 AM. Easy peasy!*
> 
> *Rexall Flu Shot Email alert *



Thanks Jacqueline.....an easy peasy 15 AM....


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> I received an e-mail from AMEX "Shop & Dine for your chance to win a $20,000 travel voucher".  Every eligible purchase made at participating merchant locations between September 25 - November 2, 2017 earns 1 entry.
> 
> Link to rules:  http://email.americanexpress.com/a/hBZyXxpAQB6DpB9gTPYNtXLH8rW/amex11
> 
> It had a link to "register now" and seemed to automatically be linked to/recognized my AMEX card # as it did not ask me to type it in.  When I clicked on it a second time, it said I already registered.
> 
> Check your e-mails.



Be sure to check for the participating location(s) before you shop/dine.  I'm going to try to print the list out.  The list is for all Canada locations, the font is super tiny, and the list is not filterable. I tried to copy it into Excel and Word, and I'm giving up trying to print it for now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Be sure to check for the participating location(s) before you shop/dine.  I'm going to try to print the list out.  The list is for all Canada locations, the font is super tiny, and the list is not filterable. I tried to copy it into Excel and Word, and I'm giving up trying to print it for now.


*I took a screen shot -- not easy to read but better than nothing!*** and BTW who uses their AMEX at Dollarama?? or MceeDees?*
**
*Then this*
***and this*
*I found that list on this webpage --- much clearer than the initial crazy tiny list!*
*Terms & Conditions for AMEX Shop & Dine Contest*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I took a screen shot -- not easy to read but better than nothing!*** and BTW who uses their AMEX at Dollarama?? or MceeDees?*



(raises hand)

In the past month I have gotten in the habit of using my AMEX everywhere I can.  Then when I get home that day I pull out my receipts (sometime before going to bed) and immediately make the payments from my chequing account to AMEX.  To get more air miles.  Now I only do this if it's a purchase I was about to make with my debit card to begin with and know I can pay it off immediately.

I don't know how many entries I'll get.  A couple.  I only see maybe a couple McD's purchases.  Maybe 1 Chapters.  I didn't know I could use AMEX at Dollarama.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *I took a screen shot -- not easy to read but better than nothing!*** and BTW who uses their AMEX at Dollarama?? or MceeDees?*
> *View attachment 272447*
> *Then this*
> *View attachment 272456**and thisView attachment 272458*
> *I found that list on this webpage --- much clearer than the initial crazy tiny list!*
> *Terms & Conditions for AMEX Shop & Dine Contest*



I don't have Amex... but I use my BMO Sobeys AM credit card for any purchase possible, even if my total is $1. I always pay it off so why not earn AM at the same time?


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> (raises hand)
> 
> In the past month I have gotten in the habit of using my AMEX everywhere I can.  Then when I get home that day I pull out my receipts (sometime before going to bed) and immediately make the payments from my chequing account to AMEX.  To get more air miles.  Now I only do this if it's a purchase I was about to make with my debit card to begin with and know I can pay it off immediately.
> 
> I don't know how many entries I'll get.  A couple.  I only see maybe a couple McD's purchases.  Maybe 1 Chapters.  I didn't know I could use AMEX at Dollarama.



I noticed a sign recently at Dollarama saying they take Apple Pay even! They have come a long way from only taking cash & debit! Haha!


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I took a screen shot -- not easy to read but better than nothing!*** and BTW who uses their AMEX at Dollarama?? or MceeDees?*
> *View attachment 272447*
> *Then this*
> *View attachment 272456**and thisView attachment 272458*
> *I found that list on this webpage --- much clearer than the initial crazy tiny list!*
> *Terms & Conditions for AMEX Shop & Dine Contest*



This is good.  But not all locations of each merchant are participating. 
That's why that tiny font list needs to be used!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*singing the DuckTales theme* Yesterday was an AMAZING AM hunt!!!

So DH decided to help me do the "load-down" shopping trip that I had meant to wait until October.  Good thing he did!  I scoured the flyers and printed all our coupons and off we went to Safeway.

Campbell's soup 12-packs were $5.99
Kraft Dinner 12-packs were $7.99
nearly all the items we did buy had some kind of AM promo : spaghetti sauce, ketchup, feta cheese, etc. 

The cashier was really nice , as we shopped at the odd slow hour before people pick up kids from school and rush hour begins - she closed off her line and called another cashier because, "I have Air Miles customers here."  And then she stopped us while unloading, arranged all the deals and limits properly, and then started breaking up the transaction so we could scan the 100 AM for $100 coupon for each $100 spend.  Plus the other coupons I had! 

Spent:  ~$380
AM Earned:  413


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> *singing the DuckTales theme* Yesterday was an AMAZING AM hunt!!!


*You had to know that you would send any of us in the right age bracket (either those of watched it by choice or were forced to as parents!) to search for that .. and OMG i can't help sharing this version *
*



*


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Rexall shop.  Spent 50.95 (57.01 after tax) and made 210 AM.  Also received a $10 gift card for their seniors day.  I did however learn something today.  When I tried to use the $5, spend $25 get $5 off, coupon it said that the requirments were not met and it would not take.  The cashier tried multiple things but he could not do it so he finally called someone else over.  Apparently that coupon would not take because I already had the senior discount on some items and you can't have two discounts.  The cashier just changed one of my items from $15.20 to $10.20 and didn't use the paper coupon at all.  I don't care, I got $5 off and that's all I needed.
Also, when he scanned my email, spend $50 get 80, he showed me that it came up as spend $40 get 80.  He said he had never seen that either.  I had to spend $50 for my load and go so it didn't matter to me but interesting non the less.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Thanks for the heads up for the November "Soar in to More", I had to go back through my junk mail to register.
I'll be honest, I have definitely slowed in my airmiles hunt as I have all the passes I need for WDW and Universal for the next 3 holidays!!

What else (not dis) do people redeem airmiles for that they find good value? I've actually never attempted to use them to fly, I always just assumed it would be too complicated. LOL!


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up for the November "Soar in to More", I had to go back through my junk mail to register.
> I'll be honest, I have definitely slowed in my airmiles hunt as I have all the passes I need for WDW and Universal for the next 3 holidays!!
> 
> What else (not dis) do people redeem airmiles for that they find good value? I've actually never attempted to use them to fly, I always just assumed it would be too complicated. LOL!


Hi Hon
Right now I have no need for more Disney/Universal tickets and have all the starbucks gift cards done for Christmas and March break trip.(600.00 starbucks in total).
I bought 1 $50 cineplex odeon ticket and 1 $50 Ultimate dining card for Christmas.
I was looking through the rewards last night, even though my computer is only 2 years old I just have this feeling that my time is limited. I think I am going to switch over to Dream rewards again and start saving for a computer. Time to buy more cookies maybe? lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sailormoon2

bababear_50 said:


> 600.00 starbucks in total).


WOW! That is crazy amazing!


----------



## bababear_50

Sailormoon2 said:


> WOW! That is crazy amazing!


Yep $300.00 for Disney and I usually buy 35 or more 5 dollar gift cards for staff at work for Christmas. It gives me peace of mind to know I'm a bit organized in my crazy world.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sailormoon2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up for the November "Soar in to More", I had to go back through my junk mail to register.



There's a November one out already?  I must have missed reading that here.


----------



## osully

I just got the bonus 150AM from my 100$ spend at Sobeys on Friday!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sailormoon2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up for the November "Soar in to More", I had to go back through my junk mail to register.





Disney Addicted said:


> There's a November one out already?  I must have missed reading that here.



*I don't think the November offer is out quite yet .. the enrollment period for the October one just ended on September 18th, offer is spend $100 at a stand alone grocery store and earn 400 AM.*

*I've put links in the first post for both the sign up page and where the discussion about this offer starts in this thread. I do my best to keep those link up-to-date so if you misplace the email or are unsure of what the offer actually is ... take a peek there to see if you can find what you're looking for *


----------



## star72232

osully said:


> I just got the bonus 150AM from my 100$ spend at Sobeys on Friday!



I got mine today too!  I used it on Friday at Foodland.


----------



## tinkerone

Some info on the Marvel/Metro thing

http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca.threeco.ws/en/home


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Link 
Hugs Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-28-to-october-4/all


----------



## kimstang

Yes I got my bonus 150 too, but the airmiles I earned in store have not posted yet. 


osully said:


> I just got the bonus 150AM from my 100$ spend at Sobeys on Friday!


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Some info on the Marvel/Metro thing
> 
> http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca.threeco.ws/en/home




Weird.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> I just got the bonus 150AM from my 100$ spend at Sobeys on Friday!


Yep...got mine too.  That was really fast considering it said in the email that it would be 3 weeks until it posted.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> I just got the bonus 150AM from my 100$ spend at Sobeys on Friday!



Me too, but not the points for the shopping I did last week, Wednesday or Friday's. Oh well! I'm sure those will show up.

Those Marvel things look weird, and not sure why I'd want one. But I'm sure if my kid sees them he will want them, even though he doesn't like the movies.


----------



## DizzyDis

tinkerone said:


> Some info on the Marvel/Metro thing
> 
> http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca.threeco.ws/en/home





hdrolfe said:


> Me too, but not the points for the shopping I did last week, Wednesday or Friday's. Oh well! I'm sure those will show up.
> 
> Those Marvel things look weird, and not sure why I'd want one. But I'm sure if my kid sees them he will want them, even though he doesn't like the movies.



Thanks for the info! I have to say it is not what I was expecting, but as mom of a 3 and 5 year old who are both relatively obsessed with superheroes (interesting to note that we don't do violent tv/movies so they have never actually seen anything with any superheroes in it, they love them just the same) we will be stocking up on as many as possible! I wonder how it will work and if multiple transactions could result in multiples... Otherwise, there will be many trips over that 3 week period!


----------



## isabellea

Just saw my 800 AM from Amex September promotion on my statement but nothing yet for August... I am now Onyx for the first time ever and I have enough AM to get our first 3 days Disneyland PH ticket for next April!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys has buy 2 milk at $4.99 each, get 30 AM and buy 4 items (ice cream, thin crust pizza, marketplace cuisine) for $2.99 each get 75 AM. Sobeys ON that is. I don't see anything else that stands out.  Rexall will be a cosmetics thing. 

I am looking forward to my Sobeys AM posting from last week (on top of the 150 I got), I think I'll actually be Onyx for the first time ever! Thanks to everyone on here


----------



## kerreyn

Back from my Rexall shop.  I had the coupon for spend $50 get 80 air miles, plus the load and go spend $60 get 100 air miles.

I ended up spending $98.94, got 249 air miles (saved $41.50!).  Not the greatest, but I saw that ColdFx Extra Strength were 30% off plus spend over $30 on ColdFx and get 30 air miles so decided I needed to get in on the deal.  

Fingers are crossed for Blue Friday this week, we'll know tomorrow!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has buy 2 milk at $4.99 each, get 30 AM and buy 4 items (ice cream, thin crust pizza, marketplace cuisine) for $2.99 each get 75 AM. Sobeys ON that is. I don't see anything else that stands out.  Rexall will be a cosmetics thing.



Wait...Sobeys lets you earn miles on fluid dairy products?? Not in Nova Scotia!  Geez, this program is so frustrating.


----------



## tinkerone

Thought I would let everyone know what the follow up was for my questioning Amex about the August 500 AM offer.  I called them on the 22nd and after talking to the agent for some time he gave me a reference number and told me to call back in 3 days.  I just called back and spoke with Amex giving them the reference number and they told me that 500 AM were credited to my account today.  They don't show on my air miles account yet but if it was only done today then I expect them to show in the next couple of days.  
Point is, watch your accounts to see if you get this credited as well.  It may just be because I questioned it though so we shall see.  I'll follow up when I actually see them posted.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wait...Sobeys lets you earn miles on fluid dairy products?? Not in Nova Scotia!  Geez, this program is so frustrating.



Yup. In this case it's bonus on the 4L bags of milk. I guess if you drink lots of milk it's a good deal  Oh, I see it's on butter too! That I could use, two butters, or a butter and a milk? Interesting. And the Natrel stuff so it stays good longer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had purchased 1 milk and 1 butter for the 30 air miles when Foodland had this offer (Sept 17th was my purchase date).

Miles were added to my account this morning and accounted for.  I check every morning.

I decided to check again a few minutes ago and was happy to find another 300+ added.  However, I cannot make the Sobey's air miles match my receipts no matter how I try...

Never mind!  While I was writing it all out (in this post), it suddenly added up correctly.  Thanks guys!


----------



## osully

Woo hoo! My husband goes through 2-3 4L bags of milk per week on his own so I am happy to see milk on promo!  And only about 75 cents more than regular milk. Hope they have stock! 

Pizza deal is great too. Will probably also pick up some of those frozen dinners for lunches at work.


----------



## star72232

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has buy 2 milk at $4.99 each, get 30 AM and buy 4 items (ice cream, thin crust pizza, marketplace cuisine) for $2.99 each get 75 AM. Sobeys ON that is. I don't see anything else that stands out.  Rexall will be a cosmetics thing.
> 
> I am looking forward to my Sobeys AM posting from last week (on top of the 150 I got), I think I'll actually be Onyx for the first time ever! Thanks to everyone on here




I spent $36  today and got 151AM (1 base + 2x75AM for frozen pizzas at Foodland).  I picked up KD and yogurt, since they were on sale and we go through a ton.  However, that fills my freezer with enough pizza for right now.  I guess I'll have to take one for the team and buy ice cream at Sobeys instead this week. Might be worth picking up some frozen dinners for when I forget to make a dinner for work.  Milk is always good too.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Mom is telling me the Foodland flyer starting Sept 29  to October 5 has 150 am wub $150 gc promo.  Maximum 5 cards.  

I don't have the flyer yet personally.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> My Mom is telling me the Foodland flyer starting Sept 29  to October 5 has 150 am wub $150 gc promo.  Maximum 5 cards.
> 
> I don't have the flyer yet personally.


*YUP, just opened the Reebee flyers and POOF there it is!! Also of note is Astro Yogurt tubs $2.49 buy 3 get 50 AM*

*So stop at a Foodland & pick up a $150 giftcard, snag 150 AM, then hit up a Sobeys and buy some milk & frozen stuff with the giftcard to score MORE AM! We're headed up to Orillia to see our son & his wife on Friday so no Sobeys shopping, but we will find a Foodland  *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, just opened the Reebee flyers and POOF there it is!! Also of note is Astro Yogurt tubs $2.49 buy 3 get 50 AM*
> 
> *So stop at a Foodland & pick up a $150 giftcard, snag 150 AM, then hit up a Sobeys and buy some milk & frozen stuff with the giftcard to score MORE AM! We're headed up to Orillia to see our son & his wife on Friday so no Sobeys shopping, but we will find a Foodland  *


Oh, so if I buy my GC's at foodland and use my AMEX on October 1st then it will be 150 AM from Foodland and 400 from Amex for completing the October spend $100 at a grocery store!  Nice!!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-september-29-to-october-5/all
buy $150 gift card get 150 airmiles
limit to 5 bonuses per collector card

Astro yogurt buy 3 at $2.49 each  get 50 airmiles
Hugs Mel

Sobeys Link here

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-29-to-october-5/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

No Blue Friday for Safeway this week.  Crap. And no good bonus AM in their flyer either.  Where are our ice cream deals??


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, just opened the Reebee flyers and POOF there it is!! Also of note is Astro Yogurt tubs $2.49 buy 3 get 50 AM*
> 
> *So stop at a Foodland & pick up a $150 giftcard, snag 150 AM, then hit up a Sobeys and buy some milk & frozen stuff with the giftcard to score MORE AM! We're headed up to Orillia to see our son & his wife on Friday so no Sobeys shopping, but we will find a Foodland  *




Of course we will find a store for you

Orillia Foodland

Address: 80 Fittons Rd E, Orillia, ON L3V 7A1
Hours:
Open today · Phone: (705) 325-9072

Foodland Orillia
Location:  383 Simcoe St.
Telephone:  705-426-9061


I know you probably already have this bookmarked,lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## purple hippo

isabellea said:


> I am now Onyx for the first time ever and I have enough AM to get our first 3 days Disneyland PH ticket for next April!!!



Congrats on making Onyx!  Hoping to join you soon! I'm getting closer and it wouldn't be possible without the help of everyone I this board!


----------



## Disney Addicted

So these Foodland gift cards will work at Sobey's?

And AMEX won't know/doesn't care that the $150 charge from Foodland is for a gift certificate and not groceries?

Out of curiosity... how many gift cards is everyone planning on getting?


----------



## hdrolfe

I wonder if I'll be able to find a Foodland on Wednesday (payday). I won't be able to afford $150 before then... Oh, kiddo has floor hockey for two hours Wednesday's now so I may have time to drive out to somewhere and do that... hmm...


----------



## ngm

Anybody know if Onyx levels gets any discount on WDW tickets?  I'm assuming not, but I'm getting ready to buy tickets (and am anxious to get them before the Canadian resident tickets disappear and price goes up), but I won't be upgraded to Onyx until Sunday.  I'll wait if there's a discount, buy today if there isn't.


----------



## star72232

Disney Addicted said:


> So these Foodland gift cards will work at Sobey's?
> 
> And AMEX won't know/doesn't care that the $150 charge from Foodland is for a gift certificate and not groceries?
> 
> Out of curiosity... how many gift cards is everyone planning on getting?



The Foodland cards work at Sobey's and FreshCo.  That makes them a better deal for me than a lot of other items!  FreshCo is cheaper and price matches, so I'll use the cards for AM related items at Sobey's/Foodland, and my regular grocery shops at FreshCo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

star72232 said:


> The Foodland cards work at Sobey's and FreshCo.  That makes them a better deal for me than a lot of other items!  FreshCo is cheaper and price matches, so I'll use the cards for AM related items at Sobey's/Foodland, and my regular grocery shops at FreshCo.



Great, thank you!!  There's a FreshCo so much closer to me than Sobey's and Foodland.  That will work very well then.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ngm said:


> Anybody know if Onyx levels gets any discount on WDW tickets?  I'm assuming not, but I'm getting ready to buy tickets (and am anxious to get them before the Canadian resident tickets disappear and price goes up), but I won't be upgraded to Onyx until Sunday.  I'll wait if there's a discount, buy today if there isn't.


*Nope, we do get discounts on Merchandise and on occasion there are special events that will need 1 AM. Recently they have offered Cirque tickets, movie night out, Wonderland tickets, concert in Toronto etc. *

*The CDN resident tickets are gone for all but the child's 5 & 7 day for WDW. The adult tickets and children for DisneyLAND are "regular" again and yup, HUGE jump in miles needed to "buy" them now!*


----------



## mab2012

Has anyone seen the 150 bonus miles from Air Miles Shops for two $20 transactions in August?

I have the base miles posted for transactions on August 9 and 17, but no 150 bonus.


----------



## ngm

mab2012 said:


> Has anyone seen the 150 bonus miles from Air Miles Shops for two $20 transactions in August?
> 
> I have the base miles posted for transactions on August 9 and 17, but no 150 bonus.



No, and I have been wondering about those!  I guess it was going to be posted within 30 days from end of the shopping period, so should be by this weekend?


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> No Blue Friday for Safeway this week.  Crap. And no good bonus AM in their flyer either.  Where are our ice cream deals??



I am so bummed - I even cleaned out/organized my deep freeze last night.  Fingers crossed for next Friday.


----------



## ngm

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, we do get discounts on Merchandise and on occasion there are special events that will need 1 AM. Recently they have offered Cirque tickets, movie night out, Wonderland tickets, concert in Toronto etc. *
> 
> *The CDN resident tickets are gone for all but the child's 5 & 7 day for WDW. The adult tickets and children for DisneyLAND are "regular" again and yup, HUGE jump in miles needed to "buy" them now!*



Thanks!  Yeah I knew the adult Cdn. resident tickets were gone, and the child ones disappeared for a day a couple of weeks ago, so I was worried about losing those.  Thanks for the confirm on the Onyx.  I've gone ahead and bought the childrens' ones!  (Waiting on the adults, as trying to figure out if my miles are better spent elsewhere and buying my own ticket out of pocket).


----------



## damo

mab2012 said:


> Has anyone seen the 150 bonus miles from Air Miles Shops for two $20 transactions in August?
> 
> I have the base miles posted for transactions on August 9 and 17, but no 150 bonus.



Nope, me neither.


----------



## mab2012

ngm said:


> No, and I have been wondering about those!  I guess it was going to be posted within 30 days from end of the shopping period, so should be by this weekend?





damo said:


> Nope, me neither.



Thanks.  As long as it's not just me, I'll wait another week or two before following up.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> Has anyone seen the 150 bonus miles from Air Miles Shops for two $20 transactions in August?
> 
> I have the base miles posted for transactions on August 9 and 17, but no 150 bonus.



To be posted by November 25

Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.


----------



## mab2012

Days In the Sun said:


> To be posted by November 25
> 
> Offer valid from August 1 - September 11, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 2 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. Offer does not apply to purchases made at Texture by Next Issue, or made at travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels). Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days post offer period.



Thanks!  I couldn't remember the specifics.  Guess I won't worry for awhile yet.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> So these Foodland gift cards will work at Sobey's?
> 
> And AMEX won't know/doesn't care that the $150 charge from Foodland is for a gift certificate and not groceries?
> 
> Out of curiosity... how many gift cards is everyone planning on getting?


I didn't see anything in the fine print that excluded gift cards, although I could have missed something. 

Does anyone know if food land offers Best Buy gift cards?  I don't think I have ever pursued their gift card section and I need those for Christmas so that would be a win.

ETA-I just realized it's buy a Foodland gift card, not buy a gift card from food land.  Here I was thinking any gift card.  Lol.


----------



## ngm

I'm having a complete and total brain fart like I'm looking at a word I use every day and it looks weird.  Except that I'm figuring out AM redemption value.  I swear I have done this before many times, and I know how to do this!

I have to pay for 1 Adult WDW ticket, one night at a hotel near the airport, and one car rental and I don't have enough points for all of them, so trying to figure out where my best "value" is for the Air miles, and which I should pay out of pocket and I'm being an idiot and can't figure it out.

Park ticket is $367.95 or 4695 AM
Hotel is $159 or 1470 AM
Car is $328 or 1340 AM

Where should I spend my miles??!!


----------



## Aladora

ngm said:


> I'm having a complete and total brain fart like I'm looking at a word I use every day and it looks weird.  Except that I'm figuring out AM redemption value.  I swear I have done this before many times, and I know how to do this!
> 
> I have to pay for 1 Adult WDW ticket, one night at a hotel near the airport, and one car rental and I don't have enough points for all of them, so trying to figure out where my best "value" is for the Air miles, and which I should pay out of pocket and I'm being an idiot and can't figure it out.
> 
> Park ticket is $367.95 or 4695 AM
> Hotel is $159 or 1470 AM
> Car is $328 or 1340 AM
> 
> Where should I spend my miles??!!



Park tickets on AM: 4695/95*10 = $494.20
Hotel on AM: 1470/95*10 = $154.70
Car on AM: 1340/95*10 = $141.10

By these calculations (and I *may* be wrong here, it has been a long week so far!), it seems as though the car is the best use of your Airmiles, followed by the hotel and lastly, the park tickets.

I'm sure someone smarter than me will jump in an correct me if I have messed up! 

Forgot to ask, are the $ amounts you listed in US$ or CAD$?


----------



## ngm

Thanks!  I was thinking that was the order I would do it.

All the $ figures were in USD (to be consistent with the comparison).


----------



## Silvermist999

That pizza deal looks good. Is that 2.99 price for the pizza also, or just the Nestle. Ive never seen them for lower than around 3.99. If it is, great deal.  I need to organize our chest freezer to make room.


----------



## DizzyDis

The other way to look at it would be (spoiler, same result, just different math):

Park tickets: $367.95/4695 = 7.84 cents value for each Air mile
Hotel: $159/1470 = 10.82 cents/AM
Car: $328/1340 = 24.48 cents/AM

For comparison:
Cash miles: $10/95 AM = 10.53 cents/AM

So, if these are all the same currency (assuming $CAD since that is what the cash miles is in), the best values still follow the same order as Aladora put in (car, hotel, then park tickets), with the addition that the tickets are not even as good a value as redeeming for cash miles (for this reason, I am hoping this math is based on $USD!!)


----------



## DizzyDis

Oh, and now that I see this is in $USD, would add about the exchange rate, saying at about 80 cents/dollar right now, this is 25% exchange, so would now be:

Park tickets: 9.8 cents CAD/AM
Hotel: 13.5 cents CAD/AM
Car: 30.6 cents CAD/AM

with the cash exchange staying the same at 10.53 cents/AM

Same order, but even better return on the car! This definitely makes sense when you consider the cash price is almost double that of the hotel, but actually requires less miles....


----------



## ngm

Thanks so much you guys!  Going to book my car and hotel!    Still hoping I might rack up enough between now and my trip to get my ticket as well.

(I know cash miles can sometimes be more value, but since that would require me saving money on, say, groceries, and then actually putting htat money away for a vacation, that doesn't work for me.  Instead I would just spend it elsewhere!!)


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles web site offer (Ontario Only)
spend $100.00 at LCBO this Saturday Sept 30th only and get 50 bonus airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

ngm said:


> Thanks so much you guys!  Going to book my car and hotel!    Still hoping I might rack up enough between now and my trip to get my ticket as well.
> 
> (I know cash miles can sometimes be more value, but since that would require me saving money on, say, groceries, and then actually putting htat money away for a vacation, that doesn't work for me.  Instead I would just spend it elsewhere!!)



Whenever we are planning a trip to DL, I switch my AM to cash and use them to buy Starbucks gift cards then use those to pay for coffee and breakfast at the parks. I've thought of redeeming them for cash off my groceries but like you I would end up spending the $ on something else!


----------



## bababear_50

Speaking of "Marvel" Super Heros
My "spidey" sense is saying we are due/ overdue for an onyx deal,,,I really like the movie passes.
Please Airmiles?
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Aladora said:


> Park tickets on AM: 4695/95*10 = $494.20
> Hotel on AM: 1470/95*10 = $154.70
> Car on AM: 1340/95*10 = $141.10
> 
> By these calculations (and I *may* be wrong here, it has been a long week so far!), it seems as though the car is the best use of your Airmiles, followed by the hotel and lastly, the park tickets.
> 
> I'm sure someone smarter than me will jump in an correct me if I have messed up!
> 
> Forgot to ask, are the $ amounts you listed in US$ or CAD$?



I'd agree on the Car - Hotel - Tickets order however, when I book a hotel they do charge a bit of money as well, so you may want to take that into account (if you haven't already). With the tickets there is nothing extra to pay out of pocket. Not sure about the car as I've never done that.

Someone asked about the pizzas in the Sobeys ON deal - they are also listed as $2.99 each. It is the THIN crust Delissio's so keep that in mind  They aren't as filling as the rising crust lol, I prefer them but not everyone does. I think the Rustico's as well?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@ngm 100% agree with everyone else that car rental is the best bet here -- I really hope i've caught you before you do the booking though!!*

*You might find you can save significant # of miles by just tweaking your bookings --- for example last year we needed a car for 2 full weeks but it was less than 1/2 the miles for us to split it into 2 separate reservations. Dropped one car off and picked the other up same day.  Also play around with the  times -- by moving by a few hours on either end you can save a LOT. Rental periods are 24 hour so you won't be charged any extra if you drop the car off later than you booked.I'll do a few mock reservations to show you what i mean .. give me a few minutes*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Car rental "game" Days of week and length of stay also comes into play (all cars are low end just to show difference in #'s) Difference can sometimes only show in the taxes. First one is from the airport direct. It's more miles if you want to rent on-site, which is our choice to avoid dealing with luggage AND returning to the airport!*

*Nov 11 @ 5 pm - Nov 18 @ 5 pm  --1340 AM + $69.72 tax  --- Sat - Sat*
*Nov 11 @ 5 pm - Nov 18 @5:00 -- 1340 AM + $43.62 tax ---  Sat - Sat *** in the Doubletree Hotel in Disney springs & they have shuttle service*
*Nov 13 @5 pm - Nov 17 @ 10 am -- 1070 AM + $28.84 tax Mon - Fri  Doubletree again *

*Like i said, this takes time (and a spreadsheet!) to get straight! A few things to take into account: how long do you really need the car? Do you prefer to use Magical Express to get to the resort & back to MCO so you don't need to deal with luggage? Can you wait until the day after you arrive to pick it up and drop it off a day early because then you can use one of the sites closer to Disney and not have the higher tax connected to an airport location. Also be sure to check out the exact type of car you want to have -- we needed one with a trunk one year and just went for the low end and figured it would be fine .. yeah not so much, just a hatchback meaning we had to lug around hubby's laptop for a bit longer than we wanted!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just completed my Thursday updating of flyer links on the first post followed by the required checking of each link and i discovered that the link to the Rexall Survey coupon now gives an expiry date of November 7th. Remember this coupon comes with a  YMMV warning! Results vary store to store and even cashier to cashier!*

*$5.00 off when you spend $25.00 or more. Valid thru Nov 7th*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for posting about the GC at Foodland. First thing Monday once I'm home it road trip time to get some of those cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Of course we will find a store for you
> 
> Orillia Foodland
> 
> Address: 80 Fittons Rd E, Orillia, ON L3V 7A1
> Hours:
> Open today · Phone: (705) 325-9072
> 
> Foodland Orillia
> Location:  383 Simcoe St.
> Telephone:  705-426-9061
> 
> 
> I know you probably already have this bookmarked,lol
> Hugs Mel


*THANKS! Added to my list of things to do! *


----------



## isabellea

Are the GC at Foodland the same ones they 'sell' on AM website for 95 cash AM?!? On those, it includes IGAExtra and Rachelle-Béry since they are owned by Sobeys. If so, it might be worth it for me to drive 50 minutes to our closest Foodland in ON.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Are the GC at Foodland the same ones they 'sell' on AM website for 95 cash AM?!? On those, it includes IGAExtra and Rachelle-Béry since they are owned by Sobeys. If so, it might be worth it for me to drive 50 minutes to our closest Foodland in ON.


*I took this from the Sobeys web page*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just did my nightly check on my AM balance and whoa! Had a bunch post, including the 60 from Metro head office for the threshold spend from this past weekend! That shocked me because i still don't have the regular ones from the store for 2 weeks ago. Nothing new on the AMEX promo but i figure that's gonna take a bit for them to sort out. *

*Happy hunting this weekend everyone, all we'll be doing is 1 gift card at Foodland since we only use it when there are big promos at Sobeys we finished the last one this past weekend so it's perfect timing  *


----------



## rella's fan

Not sure if it matters to you or not, but I stopped using Airmiles for car rentals because in order to get the extra insurance (that comes with most credit cards)  I was told you have to use your credit card for payment


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Not sure if it matters to you or not, but I stopped using Airmiles for car rentals because in order to get the extra insurance (that comes with most credit cards)  I was told you have to use your credit card for payment


*Our personal auto insurance covers rental cars so long as we "don't rent a Hummer" If you have insurance that provides you with a rental car while yours is being fixed you more than likely already have this coverage, if you don't you can usually get it added on as a travel rider. Much cheaper than paying the daily rate at the counter and still lets you use Airmiles! Just call your broker/agent/insurance company and ask if you have coverage and then simply carry a copy of your insurance with you.*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I took this from the Sobeys web page*
> *View attachment 273341*



Thank you! I just found a corn maze for the family to do in the same town where my closest Foodland is (Vankleek Hill, ON) so I plan on buying a GC this weekend and try it in Qc. I have nothing to loose and worst case scenario, I will keep it for next time we go to Ottawa.


----------



## isabellea

This morning I was looking at my posted AM transaction and found a 95AM Welcome AM cash from Jean Coutu.... I never used my cash AM at Jean Coutu so I have no clue where it's coming from but I will take it!


----------



## ngm

Thanks so much for all the info!!  I will definitely play around with my car rental configurations!  (I'm renting one in Ft. Myers for the first half of the trip while we stay with my parents, then dropping it off in WDW when we arrive.  Ideally we'd drop-off at the Dolphin, as we have Bon Voyage breakfast to get to, but I will definitely do some investigating to see if somewhere else nearby is cheaper!).  And, yes, we have the rider on my personal car insurance for car rentals.  $25 per year, such a good deal.  I spent years not knowing about it!

And adding finding a Foodland to my list for the weekend!


----------



## tinkerone

There is a event for 1 air miles on the only site.  It's in Halifax however so it's limited to who can use it. 
Just a heads up.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*still awaiting my AM to post from our crazy shopping trip earlier this week*


----------



## buyerbrad

Went to Foodland for the giftcards and the Miles didn't load. What's the direct line to call for Sobeys/Foodland?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> There is a event for 1 air miles on the only site.  It's in Halifax however so it's limited to who can use it.
> Just a heads up.



Whoop!  That's me!  I just ordered it, likely for my folks.  They love Neptune Theatre!


----------



## Disney Addicted

buyerbrad said:


> Went to Foodland for the giftcards and the Miles didn't load. What's the direct line to call for Sobeys/Foodland?



Get the Foodland manager/customer service to manually add your air miles!

This morning I went to Foodland and purchased two.  The Cashier said she would have to ring them in seperately as a person before me purchased two on one receipt but only received the air miles for 1 gift card.  No problem.  First gift card purchased received the air miles.  The second gift card purchased did not receive the air miles, which stumped the Cashier.  However she manually gave me the second 150 miles, as well as the receipt showing so.  When I left, her Manager was phoning (someone) about this issue.

I hope the issue is fixed by Sunday, October 1st.  I will purchasing a third on that date to get the 400 air miles from AMEX.


----------



## purple hippo

If I buy the Foodland gift card, can I use it at Sobey's/Foodland to buy other gifts cards (restaurants, etc)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

purple hippo said:


> If I buy the Foodland gift card, can I use it at Sobey's/Foodland to buy other gifts cards (restaurants, etc)?


*This is a YMMV question. Some cashiers, in some stores will let you buy whatever you want with the gift cards whereas others won't. In one of the stores within driving distance of us has signs EVERYWHERE there are gift cards, at every till and the customer service that clearly say you can't buy gift cards with any other gift cards. The reasoning behind that is the local food-bank provides the gift cards for the purchase of perishable items they can't store. Most of the Zehrs in our area have the same policy. You can ask and perhaps you'll be lucky!*


----------



## bababear_50

purple hippo said:


> If I buy the Foodland gift card, can I use it at Sobey's/Foodland to buy other gifts cards (restaurants, etc)?



I think officially no but to be honest I have slipped a few Shell gas cards in my grocery shop at Sobeys
and no one has said anything about it.


Todays shop at Sobeys

Just tried a marketplace frozen tv dinner--chicken pecan rice--it was good.
I bought a few things at Sobeys that weren't on the airmile list as I thought the price was good
Kraft cheese brick $3.99
Kraft shredded Tex Mex cheese $3.99
Kraft peanut butter $2.99 x 2

2 lbs butter Natrel= 30 airmiles (I like Natrel products)
12 marketplace dinners
2 Deliso pizza-Hawaiian and Chicken Feta
2 Nestle ice cream treats
Total Bill $72.17
total 333 airmiles earned.

Happy Shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Another good trip to Sobeys today....spent $55.42 and earned 293 miles.  Plus, the additional 50 from a repeat cookie run yesterday has made this a good week.   I may or may not go back on Monday or Tuesday for a few more of those 75 AM deals.  I've got coupons for the Marketplace frozen meals that make them $1.99 each.  I bought 8 today and I usually take a Lean Cuisine everyday for lunch at work. Both my freezers are pretty full buy I imagine I could make room.

I'm currently debating a drive to Foodland on Sunday or Monday just to get a couple of gift cards.  It's a 30 minute drive each way and I have no other reason to go that way.  Just not sure if it's really worth it.....I would be paying with my Amex so it would also count towards the Oct SIM.


----------



## ngm

Holy moly!  How did you manage that??!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ngm said:


> Holy moly!  How did you manage that??!


If you mean me.

I bought....
4 pizzas @2.99 each...75 miles
8 Marketplace meals(using coupons) @1.99 each...150 miles
2 bags of milk @4.99 each...30 miles
1 easy meal @6.00...15 miles
a few fruits/veg...to get up to the loaded offer threshold
Loaded offer...spend $55 earn 20 miles 
3 miles for my total purchase...should have been 2 but I got 3


----------



## mab2012

tinkerone said:


> There is a event for 1 air miles on the only site.  It's in Halifax however so it's limited to who can use it.
> Just a heads up.



Thank you!

I don't live in Nova Scotia anymore, but I was born and raised there, and all of my family still live there.  I just grabbed a set; I might be there at the time of the show, since it's over the Christmas break, but if not it's a nice Christmas gift for my sister.

Only 25 available; no chance I would have caught this if you hadn't posted here!


----------



## Eveningsong

I have just returned from the Foxboro, Ontario Foodland,  the gift cards are not working, and the buy 3 yogurts at $2.49 each get 50 bonus air miles is not working.
The cashier would not manually add my missing bonus air miles so I cancelled the order.  I tried purchasing the gift card first and when it was a failure so I cancelled the transaction.  Then I tried buying the 3 yogurts and that was a bust too, so I cancelled that transaction.  

Perhaps we could help each other out by posting the Foodland store locations that are actually willing to manually add the missing air miles, or the flyer items ring up properly at check out time.

Foxboro, Ontario Foodland claim you have to take it up with airmiles, it is nothing to do with their store.


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> I have just returned from the Foxboro, Ontario Foodland,  the gift cards are not working, and the buy 3 yogurts at $2.49 each get 50 bonus air miles is not working.
> The cashier would not manually add my missing bonus air miles so I cancelled the order.  I tried purchasing the gift card first and when it was a failure so I cancelled the transaction.  Then I tried buying the 3 yogurts and that was a bust too, so I cancelled that transaction.
> 
> Perhaps we could help each other out by posting the Foodland store locations that are actually willing to manually add the missing air miles, or the flyer items ring up properly at check out time.
> 
> Foxboro, Ontario Foodland claim you have to take it up with airmiles, it is nothing to do with their store.



Hi Hon
First i am so sorry this happened to you. Then I would be on the Airmiles chat or airmiles phone call and make a formal complaint.
*1-888-AIR-MILES (1-888-247-6453) In Toronto: 416 226-5171*
Chat Chat with one of our Customer Care Specialists
Fax 1-888-963-9191 (416) 733-3965
Mailing Address: AIR MILES Customer Care PO Box 130, Station B, Toronto, Ontario M5



Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Bought 2 Foodland gift cards today and my experience is the same as others.  I received 150 airmiles, bought in one transaction and they manually added the missing 150 airmiles.  Not so sure they would have been so accommodating if I was buying 5.  I hope we see some successful posts tomorrow.

I also went to buy the Astro yogurt deal but they didn't stock the plain yogurt that was part of the deal and that was the only one I was interested in.  They did carry the Astro organic plain which has a slightly higher regular price but it was not included in the promo.

Picked up a few items at Foodland and Sobeys, today's total 187am (150 Sobey's promo, 37 personal) spent $38.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> If you mean me.
> 
> I bought....
> 4 pizzas @2.99 each...75 miles
> 8 Marketplace meals(using coupons) @1.99 each...150 miles
> 2 bags of milk @4.99 each...30 miles
> 1 easy meal @6.00...15 miles
> a few fruits/veg...to get up to the loaded offer threshold
> Loaded offer...spend $55 earn 20 miles
> 3 miles for my total purchase...should have been 2 but I got 3


Those Marketplace meals are free with that redemtion, Too bad you did not have unlimited coupons for it. Nice score.
The extra 1am is probably the combined total for the week added another $20 for 1am. It is not just for the one visit, but for the week


----------



## mort1331

Snagged the tickets for Halifax. Can only get 1 per account = 2 tickets. Sent my neices last year when we could get 2 each = 4 tickets. So this year they will have to fight over who goes.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just a heads up regarding the $150 Foodland gift cards.  It does say in the flyer (in that fine print area) "Purchase must occur in a single transaction and AM collector card scanned as part of the transaction."

So if anyone is planning on getting two or more gift cards, they have to be purchased as two or more transactions!  Though that didn't work for me anyways.  LOL  I checked my receipts later and my AM # does show up on both receipts.

Oh, for those in the GTA area, it's the Foodland in Oshawa (Bloor & Grandview) who were willing to credit the AMs for me.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I purchased 2 of the gift cards = 300 air miles
Foodland = 1 base mile (used gift card to pay)
Sobeys = 239 air miles.  The air miles portions of my bill are below.  Too bad I didn't get miles on my BB stuffed turkey
 - shake & bake 6
 - stove top stuffing 3
 - 1 milk & 1 butter 30
 - 4 pizzas 75
 - 4 ice creams 75
 - 3 lbs apples 7
 - hamburger buns (dinner tomorrow) 7
 - spend $110 get 30


----------



## kimstang

dancin Disney style said:


> If you mean me.
> 
> I bought....
> 4 pizzas @2.99 each...75 miles
> 8 Marketplace meals(using coupons) @1.99 each...150 miles
> 2 bags of milk @4.99 each...30 miles
> 1 easy meal @6.00...15 miles
> a few fruits/veg...to get up to the loaded offer threshold
> Loaded offer...spend $55 earn 20 miles
> 3 miles for my total purchase...should have been 2 but I got 3



Can I ask where you got the coupons from?


mort1331 said:


> Those Marketplace meals are free with that redemtion, Too bad you did not have unlimited coupons for it. Nice score.
> The extra 1am is probably the combined total for the week added another $20 for 1am. It is not just for the one visit, but for the week


----------



## dancin Disney style

kimstang said:


> Can I ask where you got the coupons from?


From a tear pad months ago.  I take coupons for anything that I might buy and if the expiry is a long way off I take a lot of them.  

@mort1331 I actually have 6 more.  The decision now is if I will drive to Brampton to get a GC from Foodland before going back to Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Snagged the tickets for Halifax. Can only get 1 per account = 2 tickets. Sent my neices last year when we could get 2 each = 4 tickets. So this year they will have to fight over who goes.



Hi Hon
I sent you a PM
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Tickets are still showing for the Halifax event if anyone would like me to snag it for you, let me know!*
@mort1331


----------



## mort1331

you are all too kind


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Tickets are still showing for the Halifax event if anyone would like me to snag it for you, let me know!*
> @mort1331



I can do it also!


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> I can do it also!


Ditto


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for those of you who live out east, or have lived or have visited... what is the weather HONESTLY like at the end of December? Hubby's favourite movie of all-time is It's a Wonderful Life. We have more than enough miles to fly, stay and have a decent time but he really really REALLY doesn't like winter!*

*He loves Pluto!*
*ME? Favourite time of year!*
**


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Halifax tickets are still up this am - I can grab a set too if someone wants.


----------



## tinkerone

So does anyone know which grocery stores take American Express?  I think it would take me 5 years to use an $150 GC from Foodland so I'm looking to spend my $100 else where.  Just not sure where.

ETA-  Did I read that FreshCo takes foodland GC's and that they price match....or was I having one of my hopeful dreams at the time.  Lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Marketplace frozen dinner coupon
$1.00 off
http://www.smartsource.ca/smartsour...WQY4LLFAWEQ&locale=en_CA&FI=40756&Check=40756


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> ETA-  Did I read that FreshCo takes foodland GC's and that they price match....or was I having one of my hopeful dreams at the time.  Lol.



Well, I don't know now.  I'm sure I read here that FreshCo takes the Foodland GC's but I'm looking at one I purchased and it says "valid at participating Sobeys stores throughout Canada, participating Price Chopper stores in Ontario and Manitoba, participating Foodland stores in Ontario, and participating IGA stores in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta and those affiliated with Sobeys Capital Incorporated in British Columbia."

I'd rather go to FreshCo than Price Chopper!  It's so close to me, where as the other 3 are a drive...


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who live out east, or have lived or have visited... what is the weather HONESTLY like at the end of December? Hubby's favourite movie of all-time is It's a Wonderful Life. We have more than enough miles to fly, stay and have a decent time but he really really REALLY doesn't like winter!*



Variable.  Could be raining, could be snowing.  Or freezing rain.  Or all three.  

Of course, it could also be sunny.  It won't be warm, but it won't necessarily be bitterly cold either.  The wind can be cold though, especially near the coast.

I'd think of it this way: for the purposes of a short visit, it's no worse than anywhere else in Canada.  Not a beach vacation, to be sure, but nothing that any Canadian wouldn't be well accustomed with.

Living there is a different matter.  I'd take an Ottawa winter over a Maritime winter hands down.  It's colder in Ottawa, but we don't get the melt cycles they get in the east.  NS gets way more snow than we do, but we usually have more snow on the ground, because once we get it, it generally stays.  Snow in NS is often followed by rain, sometimes even as part of the same storm, so it ends up being a big slushy mess.  As a skiier, it used to drive me nuts.  We'd get a big dump of snow midweek, but by the weekend it would have rained and the conditions would be wrecked.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Marketplace frozen dinner coupon
> $1.00 off
> http://www.smartsource.ca/smartsour...WQY4LLFAWEQ&locale=en_CA&FI=40756&Check=40756



So we can only use one per 4 boxes in one transaction to get the airmiles, right?


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> So we can only use one per 4 boxes in one transaction to get the airmiles, right?



Hi Hon
I am not sure
I am having a hard time even getting the coupon to print.

I tried there main web site and it has a coupon buy 3 get one free but I can't get the coupon to print.
https://www.madewithnestle.ca/marketplace-cuisine#mc-product-listing-heading

Sorry
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure
> I am having a hard time even getting the coupon to print.
> 
> I tried there main web site and it has a coupon buy 3 get one free but I can't get the coupon to print.
> https://www.madewithnestle.ca/marketplace-cuisine#mc-product-listing-heading
> 
> Sorry
> Hugs Mel


I got the buy 3 get 1 free coupon. I bought 4 and got the price of 1 deducted and still got 75 AM. I was worried and bought 5 at my first attempt. I bought 9 in total.

I bought 3 $150 Foodland gift cards. Made two transactions at Sobeys with $50 LCBO each. Then bought $125 wine at LCBO. So far only one Sobeys doesn't allow me to use Foodland giftcard to buy other giftcards. I usually pick a young inexperienced looking cashier.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So does anyone know which grocery stores take American Express?  I think it would take me 5 years to use an $150 GC from Foodland so I'm looking to spend my $100 else where.  Just not sure where.
> 
> ETA-  Did I read that FreshCo takes foodland GC's and that they price match....or was I having one of my hopeful dreams at the time.  Lol.


*Grocery stores that take AMEX:*
*Metro, Sobeys, Longos, Foodland,Save-On-Foods, Pricesmart Foods, Urban Fare, Marketplace IGA (BC only).*

*You don't need to buy groceries with your AMEX BTW, the only reason most of us are jumping at the Giftcard is the 150 bonus miles we'll get as well as the 400 for the Soar into More promo. You can buy anything those stores sell and it will show as being purchased at the store. It also doesn't need to be in one sale, it is cumulative for the entire month. *

*You can use the gift card from Foodland at FreshCo & Regarding price-matching at FreshCo.. from their website:*
*Our guarantee that we’re cheaper means that if a major supermarket competitor within your local store’s geographic trade area offers a lower price on any item that we carry in our store, simply show us their price in their flyer/ad (current) or on their receipt (within 7 days of purchase) and we will sell you that item for 1¢ less. Applies to identical items (same brand, item type (in the case of produce, meat and bakery), size and attributes) or comparable items in the case of private label. Does not apply to prescriptions or gift cards. Excludes ‘spend x get x’; clearance sales, and ‘free’ promotions and discounts obtained through loyalty or other preferred customer programs. Does not apply to competition misprints or withdrawn or corrected advertisements. We reserve the right to verify competitor prices and to limit quantities to 2 identical products/flavours. “Our major supermarket competitors”, “geographic trade areas” and “comparable items” are determined solely by us and are based on a number of factors that can change from time to time. We reserve the right to make changes to this program without prior notice.
*


----------



## Eveningsong

AngelDisney said:


> I got the buy 3 get 1 free coupon. I bought 4 and got the price of 1 deducted and still got 75 AM. I was worried and bought 5 at my first attempt. I bought 9 in total.
> 
> I bought 3 $150 Foodland gift cards. Made two transactions at Sobeys with $50 LCBO each. Then bought $125 wine at LCBO. So far only one Sobeys doesn't allow me to use Foodland giftcard to buy other giftcards. I usually pick a young inexperienced looking cashier.




What foodland location were you able to purchase 3 gift cards and did your air miles show on the receipt?


----------



## osully

Just under 200 AM today for $62 spend at Sobeys. Yay! They had plenty of pizzas and frozen entrees - I was worried those would be all gone! Got the milk deal too, and a few MyOffers. My targeted spend was $100 for this week and we just did not need that much stuff after 3 weeks of spending $100 at Sobeys / stocking up!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone buy gift cards at Foodland today? Just wondering if the miles are posting now if you buy more than one.


----------



## AngelDisney

Eveningsong said:


> What foodland location were you able to purchase 3 gift cards and did your air miles show on the receipt?



It's the one on Parkway Forest, North York, close to Fairview Mall in Toronto.

 I asked if I had to purchase one per transaction and the cashier said yes. So, I rang them separately and the 150 AM was shown on each receipt. I went back and got two more for exchanging into LCBO gift cards later.


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> It's the one on Parkway Forest, North York, close to Fairview Mall in Toronto.
> 
> I asked if I had to purchase one per transaction and the cashier said yes. So, I rang them separately and the 150 AM was shown on each receipt. I went back and got two more for exchanging into LCBO gift cards later.



Thank you AngelDisney, you answered my question too.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure
> I am having a hard time even getting the coupon to print.
> 
> I tried there main web site and it has a coupon buy 3 get one free but I can't get the coupon to print.
> https://www.madewithnestle.ca/marketplace-cuisine#mc-product-listing-heading
> 
> Sorry
> Hugs Mel



That coupon is printed through smartsource, usually when I have a problem printing their coupons it's due to the adobe configuration.  I usually have to delete Adobe Acrobat, reboot and reinstall it.  Also needs to have access to a direct defaulted printer ie. airprint doesn't work unless things have changed.  Not sure if that will help you, just thought I'd pass on info.


----------



## isabellea

Back of the gc I bought today at Foodland. Looks like it cannot be used at FreshCo or IGA stores in Qc.


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> Back of the gc I bought today at Foodland. Looks like it cannot be used at FreshCo or IGA stores in Qc.


The gcs from Foodland's spring promo had the same disclaimers on the back, no mention of Freshco however they worked at Freshco.  Until someone tests we don't know for sure but I'll be surprised if they don't work.  

I don't know anything about IGA QC.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who live out east, or have lived or have visited... what is the weather HONESTLY like at the end of December? Hubby's favourite movie of all-time is It's a Wonderful Life. We have more than enough miles to fly, stay and have a decent time but he really really REALLY doesn't like winter!*
> 
> *View attachment 273701He loves Pluto!*
> *ME? Favourite time of year!*
> *View attachment 273699*


So as I have lots of family there and have travelled there at all times of the year. Winter is real winter. Its great love it and would reccommend to anyone. The Halifax harbour is all lite up during the holidays


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's has a spend $75 get 95AM or spend $100 get 150AM. I checked the fine print and it didn't say anything about not repeating so....

Two transactions of $108 netted me 300 bonus AM and one transaction of $77 got me 95 bonus AM, plus around an extra 200 bonus for the stuff I bought... I think I got at least a minimum of 595AM for around $293. Wheeee!


----------



## bababear_50

I can not fit another thing in my freezer (added 16 more Marketplace dinners)  so I hope next weeks Bonus Airmiles are of the pantry -dry goods variety.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> That coupon is printed through smartsource, usually when I have a problem printing their coupons it's due to the adobe configuration.  I usually have to delete Adobe Acrobat, reboot and reinstall it.  Also needs to have access to a direct defaulted printer ie. airprint doesn't work unless things have changed.  Not sure if that will help you, just thought I'd pass on info.



Thank-you
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I can not fit another thing in my freezer (added 16 more Marketplace dinners)  so I hope next weeks Bonus Airmiles are of the pantry -dry goods variety.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I'm in the same boat.  The freezer is now nearly to the top but I'm going to find a way to get a few more items this week. Since I take a Lean Cuisine for lunch everyday and I have those coupons for the Marketplace meals I'm going to see how many I can get.  Might even be so bold as to ask my mom to store some.


----------



## Silvermist999

My freezer is at maximum capacity also.  I'm hoping the bonus miles next week at Metro/Sobeys are just for spending certain $$ amounts, no more buying stuff in multiples please!! And count towards my October Amex Soar into More offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok so I think I'm a little more in love with my phone now.... on our way home from Orillia i just "Asked" Google to "show me Foodland store near me" poof,  up came stores,  selected one on our route,  got directions and stopped to get my gift card.  *

*Miles didn't show up on the receipt but i didn't want to leave without clearing that up.  The cashier went and asked the manager who smiled and said,  "yeah,  we got an email telling us that there are some problems with the miles showing up properly but that they should post within a week" i still didn't want to leave before they checked it out... seems it had shown up but in an odd spot.  So long story short.... too late now.... Foodland is aware of the problem,  i got my 150 Airmiles for the card and my Soar into More promo done!*


----------



## WifeofZeusse

Eveningsong said:


> I have just returned from the Foxboro, Ontario Foodland,  the gift cards are not working, and the buy 3 yogurts at $2.49 each get 50 bonus air miles is not working.
> The cashier would not manually add my missing bonus air miles so I cancelled the order.  I tried purchasing the gift card first and when it was a failure so I cancelled the transaction.  Then I tried buying the 3 yogurts and that was a bust too, so I cancelled that transaction.
> 
> Perhaps we could help each other out by posting the Foodland store locations that are actually willing to manually add the missing air miles, or the flyer items ring up properly at check out time.
> 
> Foxboro, Ontario Foodland claim you have to take it up with airmiles, it is nothing to do with their store.



I went today to the Foxboro location and purchased the $150 gift card first and made sure the 150 air miles showed up on the receipt and it did. I than bought the 3 yogurts as well as some other items and noticed on the receipt that the 50 bonus miles did not show up, so I pointed this out to the teller and unfortunately the lady that can manually input the miles won't be in till Tuesday so I left the receipt with my phone number and card number and will have to wait till Tuesday.
Hopefully I get a call and she fixed the problem. What a pain!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I used my Foodland gift card at FreshCo this afternoon, no problem!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Miles didn't show up on the receipt but i didn't want to leave without clearing that up.  The cashier went and asked the manager who smiled and said,  "yeah,  we got an email telling us that there are some problems with the miles showing up properly but that they should post within a week" i still didn't want to leave before they checked it out... seems it had shown up but in an odd spot.  So long story short.... too late now.... Foodland is aware of the problem,  i got my 150 Airmiles for the card and my Soar into More promo done!*



I don't understand what you mean by "seems it had shown up but in an odd spot."  Do you mean the 150 air miles registered the receipt in an odd spot?


----------



## isabellea

When I bought my 150$ GC at Vankleek Hills Foodland, the 150 AM showed up on the receipt right away. Then I used the GC to purchase a few grocery and for the yogourts, the cashier told me only a few flavours prevent the AM to show, one of them being Caramel. I changed my caramel yogourt for vanilla (also had peach and strawberry) and the 50 AM showed up.


----------



## Eveningsong

WifeofZeusse said:


> I went today to the Foxboro location and purchased the $150 gift card first and made sure the 150 air miles showed up on the receipt and it did. I than bought the 3 yogurts as well as some other items and noticed on the receipt that the 50 bonus miles did not show up, so I pointed this out to the teller and unfortunately the lady that can manually input the miles won't be in till Tuesday so I left the receipt with my phone number and card number and will have to wait till Tuesday.
> Hopefully I get a call and she fixed the problem. What a pain!!!!



Did your yogurt ring up at $2.99 each or $2.49 each (flyer price)?  When I tried on 29 Sept they rang up at $2.99 each and no 50 bonus air miles.

Foxboro is my nearest Foodland location but I have a lot of issues with air mile promos at this store.  I often drive to Stirling or Frankford Foodland frther away to get better customer service.  I even drive to Amherstview Foodland open 24-7 because is a larger store and less problems with air miles promos and they have the flyer items in stock.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Final tally: $294.52 spent for 639AM. That’s awesome!!


----------



## Silvermist999

My Amex Soar into More bonus AM just appeared in my acct, anyone else? 
It shows up as 1300 AM (August & September offers combined), dated Sept.29th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "seems it had shown up but in an odd spot."  Do you mean the 150 air miles registered the receipt in an odd spot?


*Yeah, for some strange reason the Airmiles posted in the middle of the receipt -- nowhere near the total, or my Airmiles totals (which both show as 0 BTW?) both the cashier and the manager were baffled, but once we "found" them, I was a happy camper and we got back on the road. This was in Shelburn -- middle of nowhere, Ontario. *


----------



## Spotthecat

I bought 5 GC in one transaction at foodland in brampton and it showed 750 airmiles on my receipt tonight.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, for some strange reason the Airmiles posted in the middle of the receipt -- nowhere near the total, or my Airmiles totals (which both show as 0 BTW?) both the cashier and the manager were baffled, but once we "found" them, I was a happy camper and we got back on the road. This was in Shelburn -- middle of nowhere, Ontario. *



That is strange.  My 1st receipt shows right under the Foodland Gift Card purchase line "spend $150 get 150 air mile 150 miles" and in the square box for AM shows my collector # and the total earned.  For my 2nd receipt - nada.  I just compared the two wondering if the info was stuck somewhere else, but not on that receipt.

Hopefully all is fixed today.  I decided I'm getting 3 more today.  I really want those miles and I'm just going to be spending $ at those stores anyway in the future.



Spotthecat said:


> I bought 5 GC in one transaction at foodland in brampton and it showed 750 airmiles on my receipt tonight.



LOL - there's just no consistency, is there.  Glad it worked for you!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> My Amex Soar into More bonus AM just appeared in my acct, anyone else?
> It shows up as 1300 AM (August & September offers combined), dated Sept.29th.


Is this on your Amex statement?


----------



## hdrolfe

I can't believe I am Onyx. Happy I found this thread to get all the tips! Now to get another 2000 or so AM for my April flights, or hotel, not sure which is a better use at that point. 

You all did really well this weekend with the Foodland gift card, and Sobeys purchases. I'll head there Wednesday and hope they still have a few things in stock! I'm hoping for an airmile shops online deal at some point since Christmas is coming, and I hate going to stores for those purchases.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall coupon -- and it's a great one!*

*Spend $50.00 get 110 AM*

*Happy shopping!*


----------



## ottawamom

Halloween chips and chocolate bars will take care of that coupon. Spending just over $52 will net me 220AM. Yay! Off to Foodland to get those gift cards. It will be a good AM day.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Is this on your Amex statement?



I signed into airmiles.ca, it's in my transaction history.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall coupon -- and it's a great one!*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 get 110 AM*
> 
> *Happy shopping!*



And the load and go is the same....making it doubly great!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall coupon -- and it's a great one!*
> 
> *Spend $50.00 get 110 AM*





damo said:


> And the load and go is the same....making it doubly great!



Meaning we get both?  220 AM for $50?


----------



## Donald - my hero

* I'm extremely frustrated,  I only have 5 Load and Go offers and none of them are a threshold spend. Just done at the Dr and I need a BP machine so will easily make that mark. *

*To those of you wondering,  yup you will get to use both the coupon and your targeted offer,  happy hunting!*


----------



## Cinderella6174

I did it! I just checked and we have reached Onyx status! This is the first time ever and it is totally because of the advice here. Thank you all. I am loving this group.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> I signed into airmiles.ca, it's in my transaction history.


Just checked mine and it's not there yet.  My statement date is the 10th though so I figured that would be the earliest.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just printed the Rexall spend $50 and get 110 AM coupon.

It says "cannot be combined with any other Air Miles store wide coupon or load + go offer"

Do they always say this and work anyways?  Or is this new and no double-dipping this week?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else see the new promotion starting October 5th on the air miles facebook page?  Marvel Mania?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone know you can search "air miles" in the Reebee APP and it brings up all the offers?  That's cool.  I like that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can someone post what the terms were for the 150 miles when you shop at two different AM Shops partners?  When did they state we would get those 150 bonus miles?


----------



## kerreyn

I need opinions / AM mathematicians!  Have any of you seen the Minnie Mouse carry on suitcase available through Air Miles Rewards?  For Onyx members it's 1155 AM, I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth using the air miles.  I'm debating on getting one for each of my daughters for Christmas, then filling each with Disney/cruise stuff....

Here's the link for it:   https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2505405


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> I need opinions / AM mathematicians!  Have any of you seen the Minnie Mouse carry on suitcase available through Air Miles Rewards?  For Onyx members it's 1155 AM, I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth using the air miles.  I'm debating on getting one for each of my daughters for Christmas, then filling each with Disney/cruise stuff....
> 
> Here's the link for it:   https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2505405


I think that's a brilliant idea.  I looked at that a few days ago and thought about it but I think I'm just a bit to old to be toting MM luggage.  I would bet your daughters would love it though.


----------



## ottawamom

I have the slightly earlier version of that suitcase (soft sided). With a discount at the Samsonite store I paid $130 ish for it. $150 plus tax is a good value for this case so I would say jump on the deal.

tinkerone, you're never too old for a MM suitcase. It's easy to spot on a luggage carousel. (I'm on the other side of 50)


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can someone post what the terms were for the 150 miles when you shop at two different AM Shops partners?  When did they state we would get those 150 bonus miles?



75 days after the promo ended.


----------



## kerreyn

Thanks, tinkerone  and ottawamom - I'm going to order them right now!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Halloween chips and chocolate bars will take care of that coupon. Spending just over $52 will net me 220AM. Yay!.


and if you buy this week you will have plenty of time before Halloween to buy more after you eat them all


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Meaning we get both?  220 AM for $50?



Yes!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I just printed the Rexall spend $50 and get 110 AM coupon.
> 
> It says "cannot be combined with any other Air Miles store wide coupon or load + go offer"
> 
> Do they always say this and work anyways?  Or is this new and no double-dipping this week?


*That wording has been on the coupon for over a year now --- go ahead and use it & any other coupon you have. The only one that seems to have problems is the $5.00 off if you spend $25.00.*

*You will be able to use that AND get credited for any loadngo offers. PLUS you can use the email coupon multiple times until Thursday *


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *That wording has been on the coupon for over a year now --- go ahead and use it & any other coupon you have. The only one that seems to have problems is the $5.00 off if you spend $25.00.*
> 
> *You will be able to use that AND get credited for any loadngo offers. PLUS you can use the email coupon multiple times until Thursday *



Thank you for clarifying, I was wondering the same about the fine print.  

Will the Load and Go air miles show up right away on the receipt?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you for clarifying, I was wondering the same about the fine print.
> 
> Will the Load and Go air miles show up right away on the receipt?


*Yes, they will be separated on your receipt*

*Base Miles Earned :*
*Bonus Miles Earned:*
*Load + Go Miles Earned:*
*They will post on your account as 2 separate Bonus Miles *


----------



## bababear_50

No load and Go Rexall
bonus airmiles for me at all?
sad,sad,sad,,,no double dipping for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *That wording has been on the coupon for over a year now --- go ahead and use it & any other coupon you have. The only one that seems to have problems is the $5.00 off if you spend $25.00.*
> 
> *You will be able to use that AND get credited for any loadngo offers. PLUS you can use the email coupon multiple times until Thursday *



Great, thank you!!  I was going to pass on Rexall.  Then got all excited over double-dipping.  Then thought I would pass again.

Now I'll go tomorrow.    THAT will give me the 185 (and more) air miles I need for four 2-day 2-park-to-park Universal Studio tickets.  Assuming the price doesn't go up when they are brought back in December.  

Now to start working on saving for 8, maybe 10, $100 travel certificates for the hotel stay!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> No load and Go Rexall
> bonus airmiles for me at all?
> sad,sad,sad,,,no double dipping for me.
> Hugs Mel


*Me either Mel -- i only have 5 offers, none are threshold spends ... unless hubby wants non-name Rogaine *

*So i used on-line chat to see who/where/how to chase down what gives with the LnG offers and i ended up with 110 AM credited to my account! The agent didn't know what has happened but since I said others have reported having that amount, and the cashier did as well (oh yeah, and SHE does too!) she just added it for me  Bad enough i had to buy a stupid BP machine to figure out why i keep seeing stars so i might as well earn some miles do it !*


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> and if you buy this week you will have plenty of time before Halloween to buy more after you eat them all



I just brought home 16 lbs of candy from Disney. No fear of me touching the things I bought today.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me either Mel -- i only have 5 offers, none are threshold spends ... unless hubby wants non-name Rogaine *
> 
> *So i used on-line chat to see who/where/how to chase down what gives with the LnG offers and i ended up with 110 AM credited to my account! The agent didn't know what has happened but since I said others have reported having that amount, and the cashier did as well (oh yeah, and SHE does too!) she just added it for me  Bad enough i had to buy a stupid BP machine to figure out why i keep seeing stars so i might as well earn some miles do it !*



Any chance your stars could be a visual aura which precedes a migraine? I used to get them somewhat regularly a few years ago. Nothing to do but sit and enjoy the sparkly patches cross my line of sight. (The ones I had weren't a cause for concern and I haven't had one in a while now)


----------



## ngm

So excited about that foodland deal!  I spent $220 this weekend and got 520 air miles!  ($300 on GCs, then used the GCs at Sobeys for my regular $220 shop.  I don't consider the money that's leftover on my gift cards as "spent" yet as it is still money in my pocket to spend on groceries).


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me either Mel -- i only have 5 offers, none are threshold spends ... unless hubby wants non-name Rogaine *
> 
> *So i used on-line chat to see who/where/how to chase down what gives with the LnG offers and i ended up with 110 AM credited to my account! The agent didn't know what has happened but since I said others have reported having that amount, and the cashier did as well (oh yeah, and SHE does too!) she just added it for me  Bad enough i had to buy a stupid BP machine to figure out why i keep seeing stars so i might as well earn some miles do it !*


Hi Hon
Thanks for the heads up!
I just got 110 goodwill points added to my account too!(Via live chat).
Thanks to Ali from Airmiles.
Now you take care of yourself and the BP,,that is something to be monitored carefully.
BIG HUGS 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Any chance your stars could be a visual aura which precedes a migraine? I used to get them somewhat regularly a few years ago. Nothing to do but sit and enjoy the sparkly patches cross my line of sight. (The ones I had weren't a cause for concern and I haven't had one in a while now)





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks for the heads up!
> I just got 110 goodwill points added to my account too!(Via live chat).
> Thanks to Ali from Airmiles.
> Now you take care of yourself and the BP,,that is something to be monitored carefully.
> BIG HUGS
> Mel


*Thanks for the concern. My BP is low, no idea why, bottom drops, head spins and i feel BLETCH. Thinking it's connected with my stupidly low iron level as well (hovering around 12 at the moment) Getting old is annoying. Was it wrong for me to be inwardly grinning and calculating how many AM i will be able to earn now that i need to double my iron???*


----------



## gocolts

THAT will give me the 185 (and more) air miles I need for four 2-day 2-park-to-park Universal Studio tickets.  Assuming the price doesn't go up when they are brought back in December.

Now to start working on saving for 8 said:
			
		

> May I ask how you know the 2 day park to park tickets are coming back in December? I am certainly hoping they do for our February trip!!



May I ask how you know the 2 day park to park tickets are coming back in December? I am certainly hoping they do for our February trip!!


----------



## osully

Oooh, I am just under 350 AM away from ONYX! 

I have 290 AM that need to post from an AirMiles Travel Hub stay last week, and 190 AM that need to post from Sobeys the other day. Would be really nice if the back to school AirMilesShops promo 150AM posted this week too


----------



## osully

Thank you to everyone in this group!


----------



## Disney Addicted

gocolts said:


> May I ask how you know the 2 day park to park tickets are coming back in December? I am certainly hoping they do for our February trip!!



The current tickets Air Miles has is a promo from Universal Studios, which is only being offered until November 30.  According to US's website "This ticket will be sold only within the U.S. and Canada between *August 1, 2017 and November 30, 2017*."

It says the same thing in the T&C's on Air Miles' website.  I believe the entire T&C are copied from US but hopefully that means Air Miles will not be offering those tickets as of December 1st.  However, maybe because AMs has already "purchased" the tickets they can still clear out their stock past November 30th?  I don't know.  I'm hoping the regular tickets come back in December.  Even if AM keeps offering until they clear out these tickets from their stock, I'm sure AM will bring back the regular tickets once those are gone.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Oooh, I am just under 350 AM away from ONYX!
> 
> I have 290 AM that need to post from an AirMiles Travel Hub stay last week, and 190 AM that need to post from Sobeys the other day. Would be really nice if the back to school AirMilesShops promo 150AM posted this week too



It's hard waiting for pending air miles to post isn't it?!  I have 2,123 pending.  650 from August.  618 from September.  855 from October so far.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
**
*WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
> *View attachment 274416*
> *WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*



All I can say is wow!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow, seriously?!  I wonder how BMO thinks that offer is going to drum up business for them!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
> *View attachment 274416*
> *WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*


I know it doesn't look like the best offer, let's face it it's not, however I would meet that offer most months with no problem.  Hope they send it to me.  In august they sent me a make 52 purchases offer, get 100 am.  In September it was make 66 purchases get 200 am.  Both are no problem as I put everything on my MasterCard.  The way I look at it is it's free am.  Now if I didn't use my MasterCard then none of the offers would matter because it's to much for to little.  Bring on more soar into more!


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
> *View attachment 274416*
> *WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*



I hope I get this offer too, we will easily surpass that threshold.  To be honest, I've only recently started using my Amex again with their Soar into More offers.  We shop alot at Costco and RCSS, both accept MC, not Amex.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
> *View attachment 274416*
> *WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*


 I got that one yesterday. Gave a thought whether I'll even be spending that kind of money this month (no), and put the email in the trash.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I know it doesn't look like the best offer, let's face it it's not, however I would meet that offer most months with no problem.  Hope they send it to me.  In august they sent me a make 52 purchases offer, get 100 am.  In September it was make 66 purchases get 200 am.  Both are no problem as I put everything on my MasterCard.  The way I look at it is it's free am.  Now if I didn't use my MasterCard then none of the offers would matter because it's to much for to little.  Bring on more soar into more!


I have never received MasterCard offers.   I don't use it that much though it's my business card.  I probably spend about $800 a month.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh boy, I just got an email with the BEST offer (where is the sarcastic font when i need it??)*
> *View attachment 274416*
> *WOW.. how wonderful is THAT???!!?? The heck with all those AMEX Soar into More offers, BMO wants to give me a return rate of 0.05 AM per dollar*



Mine was spend $4500 get 225 AM - same ratio, but I don't think I can afford that this month!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone also have this myoffer?
 
Can I buy multiples in separate transactions on the same day and get the miles?  It's not very clear on that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well, since it says redeem offer once per shop, up to 5 times - I think it means 1 per purchase transaction.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I have never received MasterCard offers.   I don't use it that much though it's my business card.  I probably spend about $800 a month.



I haven't received any either.  I don't think they have my email address!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I never get those BMO offers and I definitely spend $2000+ per month.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I haven't received any either.  I don't think they have my email address!


I get the odd email from them but not that often.  Guess I should pay more attention just in case.


----------



## osully

Hmmm.. do the current WDW adult tickets expire? They used to say no expiry but now I'm worried as it doesn't mention that anymore like it does mention for the kids version! 

I was able to order a 7 day when they were only 3250 AM... it says no expiry.


----------



## osully

I got a BMO offer of spend $2500 and get 125AM. 
It's SO not happening. I'd have to spend about $600 more than usual for 125AM? No way!


----------



## Eveningsong

Went to Foodland in Stirling tonight spent $22.41 on yogurt and earned 151 air miles. 

I was also able to get one Foodland $150.00 gift card and the 150 bonus air miles on the receipt at the Foodland in Frankford.  Manager was super nice and made sure the air miles showed on the receipt when I checked out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Hmmm.. do the current WDW adult tickets expire? They used to say no expiry but now I'm worried as it doesn't mention that anymore like it does mention for the kids version!
> 
> I was able to order a 7 day when they were only 3250 AM... it says no expiry.


Can't remember exactly but I think the expiry is something like 2030.


----------



## star72232

I went to Foodland today and bought 3 $150 GC.  I then used one of them to buy yogurt ($8.97, 50AM).  Then I went to Sobey's - 4 pizzas, 4 frozen dinners, 4 ice cream, 2 milk, some taco seasoning (and a partridge in a pear tree  ).  Spent a little over $60, got 273AM.  Then I went to FreshCo and used the rest of my first GC on the rest of the groceries for the week (no problem using the GC bought at Foodland at FreshCo).

Total spend - $450.  Got 723AM (and still have almost $300 in GC).


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I have never received MasterCard offers.   I don't use it that much though it's my business card.  I probably spend about $800 a month.





damo said:


> I haven't received any either.  I don't think they have my email address!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I never get those BMO offers and I definitely spend $2000+ per month.





dancin Disney style said:


> I get the odd email from them but not that often.  Guess I should pay more attention just in case.



*This is the email address that the amazingly wonderful offer came from (again looking for sarcasm font)*
*AIR MILES Reward Program <newsandmore@emails.airmiles.ca> *

*We rarely use our BMO because we get more AM with the AMEX card -- last month we earned 18 AM from BMO. *


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-october-5-to-11/all
Spend 60.00 get 20
spend  80.00 get 40
spend 120.00 get 100

Campbell's soup buy 5 get 20 airmiles
Quaker products buy 4 get 20 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## purple hippo

Just stumbled upon this...if you sign up for Rexall Flu Shot Notification email you get 15 AM.

http://www.rexall.ca/flushotemail


----------



## Disney Addicted

*25 Bonus Air Miles for taking their educational quiz!*

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&selectedCategoryId=cat710024

NOTE:  I took this and at the end it said I would receive 10 bonus air miles within 90 days, instead of the 25 air miles it first says.  I then went to chat to point this out and the AM Rep credited my account with 15 miles right away to make up the difference.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> *25 Bonus Air Miles for taking their educational quiz!*
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&selectedCategoryId=cat710024
> 
> NOTE:  I took this and at the end it said I would receive 10 bonus air miles within 90 days, instead of the 25 air miles it first says.  I then went to chat to point this out and the AM Rep credited my account with 15 miles right away to make up the difference.


this link leads me to the travel section of the AirMiles web site.  Is this where you mean us to go?  I don't see any quiz.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes.  When I click on the link I see it.  The photo with someone's feet sticking out over the ocean.  It says "Take travel protection on vacation too!".  Underneath it says "take part in our education quiz and you can get 25 Bonus Miles"


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes.  When I click on the link I see it.  The photo with someone's feet sticking out over the ocean.  It says "Take travel protection on vacation too!".  Underneath it says "take part in our education quiz and you can get 25 Bonus Miles"


Thank you, I just did it and got 10 AM's as well.  I'm certainly happy to make 10 AM in 30 seconds.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Thank you, I just did it and got 10 AM's as well.  I'm certainly happy to make 10 AM in 30 seconds.



You're welcome!

It's suppose to be 25 miles and then switches to saying 10 air miles.  So maybe hit up Air Miles chat and show them the discrepency.  I did and they credited me with the difference of 15 air miles right away.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> It's suppose to be 25 miles and then switches to saying 10 air miles.  So maybe hit up Air Miles chat and show them the discrepency.  I did and they credited me with the difference of 15 air miles right away.


I'm actually on Chat right now and Amanda doesn't seem to want to do anything for me so I'm guessing I will only get the 10.  Will wait and see how it ends but I think she is doing about 10 other chats at the same time so mine doesn't seem to important to her.  Lol.

ETA--Amanda finally did credit me with the missing 15 AM however she said the offer said 'up to' 25 AM's and it was an offer from the company, not from AM directly.  Thanks again Disney Addicted, that was a sweet 25 AM's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updated the first post with the links for the few flyers that go live on Thursdays (Sobeys & Foodland Atlantic & Metro) and changed the title of the thread to reflect the first page of this week's offers. Just wanted to mention that both of the offers mentioned this morning are actually in the first post -- the flu email alert & the travel survey and when i checked the survey and my notes it was 10 AM bonus before so you earned an extra 15, SWEET!*


----------



## Raimiette

Just a rant, I just want to vent. 

RANT ON:  I don't normally shop at Rexall since they tend to have ridiculous pricing but if the Airmiles deals are good I will sometimes venture in.  I went into Rexall today for the Load and Go/Coupon offer of 100 airmiles (each) for $50 (200 Airmiles total for $50, count me in!)

I purchased enough that I would be very close either over or under to the $50 with the intention that if I was a few cents under I could just add some gum at the counter but when I went up it came to just over $70.  I was confused but thought maybe I had just mistaken a price on some of the pills I bought and ignored it until I checked my bill and noticed I was charged for 2 boxes of condoms (lol) that I definitely didn't buy so I went back and had those refunded but then I checked the receipts and I will be .40 cents shy of the $50 needed for the promo.  They said I couldn't add anything on now since it would have needed to be done at one time.  I said that was fine, they could just refund everything and I would rebuy it and they refused and said they couldn't help me.  So annoyed.  It's not a waste of money persay as I will use everything I bought but everything was so overpriced I probably could have saved like $20 going elsewhere, and no airmiles!

Boo!  No more Rexall for me.


----------



## Aladora

I just finished a love chat with Jasantha and she was so very lovely! Helpful, prompt and polite...and she even credited me 25 for the survey plus she said I would still see the 10!


----------



## bgula

Raimiette said:


> Just a rant, I just want to vent.
> 
> RANT ON:  I don't normally shop at Rexall since they tend to have ridiculous pricing but if the Airmiles deals are good I will sometimes venture in.  I went into Rexall today for the Load and Go/Coupon offer of 100 airmiles (each) for $50 (200 Airmiles total for $50, count me in!)
> 
> I purchased enough that I would be very close either over or under to the $50 with the intention that if I was a few cents under I could just add some gum at the counter but when I went up it came to just over $70.  I was confused but thought maybe I had just mistaken a price on some of the pills I bought and ignored it until I checked my bill and noticed I was charged for 2 boxes of condoms (lol) that I definitely didn't buy so I went back and had those refunded but then I checked the receipts and I will be .40 cents shy of the $50 needed for the promo.  They said I couldn't add anything on now since it would have needed to be done at one time.  I said that was fine, they could just refund everything and I would rebuy it and they refused and said they couldn't help me.  So annoyed.  It's not a waste of money persay as I will use everything I bought but everything was so overpriced I probably could have saved like $20 going elsewhere, and no airmiles!
> 
> Boo!  No more Rexall for me.



I would have told them to refund everything and then walked out of the store and gone to another Rexall.


----------



## damo

bgula said:


> I would have told them to refund everything and then walked out of the store and gone to another Rexall.



That's exactly what I would have done too.  My Rexall is very accommodating.  The other week I had a load and go for $60 and a coupon for $50.  However, I had forgotten that my load and go was for $60 and only spent just over $50.  Unfortunately, I didn't check my receipt until I was in the car.  I realized what I had done and went back in the store.  They refunded everything and I purchased another $10 of stuff and they rang it all through again.  No issues at all.


----------



## Silvermist999

bgula said:


> I would have told them to refund everything and then walked out of the store and gone to another Rexall.



I agree!

No reason why they cannot do it, unless the store was extremely busy and there was a huge lineup of customers behind you.

@Raimiette - Definitely go back (when it's less busy, if that's the reason) OR head to another Rexall with your coupon and have them refund everything and reprocess to get your air miles.


----------



## isabellea

I just got a very interesting e-mail from AM: Fill twice (minimum 25L) at Shell between Oct 5-15th and get 50AM. On the coupon it says at Shell locations in Quebec but keep your eyes open in case they have it for your part of the country!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> I just finished a love chat with Jasantha and she was so very lovely! Helpful, prompt and polite...and she even credited me 25 for the survey plus she said I would still see the 10!


*OOH yeah, she's one of my FAVOURITE people to get! She was able to credit me with the extra 110 AM for my missed LoadnGo offer. Be sure you go to FB messenger (if you have access to that either thru the app or on your computer) to let them know. The comment will get passed onto her supervisor !*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I agree with the others @Raimiette you should track this down! Take the stuff back to another store and get your miles --- BTW it was spend $50.00 get 110 AM so that's 220 you missed. THEN, go into a chat session, either thru the Airmiles site or via Facebook and let them know which store (the number will be on the receipt) because they need to know that one of their sponsors isn't willing to work with customers.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Raimiette said:


> Just a rant, I just want to vent.
> 
> RANT ON:  I don't normally shop at Rexall since they tend to have ridiculous pricing but if the Airmiles deals are good I will sometimes venture in.  I went into Rexall today for the Load and Go/Coupon offer of 100 airmiles (each) for $50 (200 Airmiles total for $50, count me in!)
> 
> I purchased enough that I would be very close either over or under to the $50 with the intention that if I was a few cents under I could just add some gum at the counter but when I went up it came to just over $70.  I was confused but thought maybe I had just mistaken a price on some of the pills I bought and ignored it until I checked my bill and noticed I was charged for 2 boxes of condoms (lol) that I definitely didn't buy so I went back and had those refunded but then I checked the receipts and I will be .40 cents shy of the $50 needed for the promo.  They said I couldn't add anything on now since it would have needed to be done at one time.  I said that was fine, they could just refund everything and I would rebuy it and they refused and said they couldn't help me.  So annoyed.  It's not a waste of money persay as I will use everything I bought but everything was so overpriced I probably could have saved like $20 going elsewhere, and no airmiles!
> 
> Boo!  No more Rexall for me.


I think it really depends on the person you get at the cash.  Which sadly is the case anywhere now.  Some people are willing to help you out and others are not at all.   I've had a similar experience at my Rexall.  Was busy chatting with the cashier and didn't pay attention to the screen as she was ringing it all through.  When I got out to the car I looked at the receipt and saw that I was 44 cents short of the minimum spend.  I went back in, explained and asked how we could fix it.  The cashier said to just buy something to put me over the threshold and then she would add the miles.  She processed my 88 cent purchase and then put through the miles. It was done the same way they do it at Sobeys...courtesy miles or make it right miles or whatever they call it.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my goodness you all must be on the airmiles web site cashing in on that survey because I can't get logged in,,lol.
I guess I am fortunate that my Rexall even calls codes on me --(yeah I'm the strange lady with a pen paper,coupons and calculator--),Then someone races to my aisle and says oh it's just the airmiles lady.lol.
They have been great with me .They even keep a stack of Nosh & Co chips by the cashier so I can add a quick bag of chips to the order if needed.  Yes I know 10 lbs by Christmas.
Mississauga Location Derry and 10th Line.
Hugs Mel

P.S.
(I have returned a whole order and had it re rung in and they just called another cashier while this was being done). I absolutely would chat with airmiles about this and see what they offer as advise or compensation.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> (I have returned a whole order and had it re rung in and they just called another cashier while this was being done)..


I haven't done this at Rexall but have done it twice at Shoppers Drug mart when I thought that I had met my spend $30.00 get 5000 points and after checking the bill I was .80 too less one time and forgot to purchase an item the 2nd time. They just send me to the main cashier and open up another one for the other customers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> ETA--Amanda finally did credit me with the missing 15 AM however she said the offer said 'up to' 25 AM's and it was an offer from the company, not from AM directly.  Thanks again Disney Addicted, that was a sweet 25 AM's.



I'm glad she finally gave you the 15 AM.  It's definately not "up to 25 air miles".  The company made a mistake.  They posted 25 bonus miles but when you click on the survey, it changes to 10 bonus miles.  That's why I put the link up to the travel page with the offer instead of a direct link to the offer itself.  I figure if Air Miles made the mistake of saying 25 when they really meant 10 - they should honor the 25 until they correct the web page.  That's why I went to chat for the missing miles.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Just updated the first post with the links for the few flyers that go live on Thursdays (Sobeys & Foodland Atlantic & Metro) and changed the title of the thread to reflect the first page of this week's offers. Just wanted to mention that both of the offers mentioned this morning are actually in the first post -- the flu email alert & the travel survey and when i checked the survey and my notes it was 10 AM bonus before so you earned an extra 15, SWEET!*



It probably is suppose to be only 10 AM, but their own website says 25 AM first - so... they should honor the full 25, right?    The guy I chatted with agreed no problem.



Aladora said:


> I just finished a love chat with Jasantha and she was so very lovely! Helpful, prompt and polite...and she even credited me 25 for the survey plus she said I would still see the 10!



Very nice!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I would complain about the Rexall spend. We just had our whole order re-rung in this morning as we only spent $48.84 the first time around. The cashier called in the manager who took us to another register and refunded the entire order and put it back in - from the receipt even so we didn't have to 'unpack' our bags and let us add onto the order - he even pointed out a coupon at the cash but we declined as the $2 would have put us back under the $50! He was quite cheerful about the entire thing so we ended up spending $57 (taxes incl) and got 246 airmiles with the 110 coupon and the load and go for 110. 

We also went to Sobey's this morning and the cashier had trouble scanning one of their easy meals. She was just going to put it in as a grocery item but I politely said that it had to be scanned since it was worth 15 airmiles. 

She called over another cashier who collects airmiles and realized what the problem was. When another item wouldn't scan she asked if it was an airmiles item (which it was) and went to get another of the same item and it scanned so that we would get our airmiles. They are usually pretty good at our local Sobey's. 

Tried to do the survey but the airmiles site is having 'technical difficulties'.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Raimiette said:


> I purchased enough that I would be very close either over or under to the $50 with the intention that if I was a few cents under I could just add some gum at the counter but when I went up it came to just over $70.  I was confused but thought maybe I had just mistaken a price on some of the pills I bought and ignored it until I checked my bill and noticed I was charged for 2 boxes of condoms (lol) that I definitely didn't buy so I went back and had those refunded but then I checked the receipts and I will be .40 cents shy of the $50 needed for the promo.  They said I couldn't add anything on now since it would have needed to be done at one time.  I said that was fine, they could just refund everything and I would rebuy it and they refused and said they couldn't help me.  So annoyed.  It's not a waste of money persay as I will use everything I bought but everything was so overpriced I probably could have saved like $20 going elsewhere, and no airmiles!
> 
> Boo!  No more Rexall for me.



What about phoning the Manager at that Rexall location and explaining what happened?  It was the cashier's fault for adding 2 boxes of condoms you didn't buy (that is kind of funny though).  The cashier should have fixed the receipt and/or added the air miles manually.  I would have blown right then and there if she refused to make it right!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh oh Sobeys (Ontario) will have buy a $150 giftcard and get 150 AM, so I won't be trekking out to Foodland tonight! Also coming back, buy 3 tortillas, bagels or raisin bread get 30 AM. 

Rexall has spend $40 get 40 AM Friday to Sunday, as well as another one Sunday only for head to toe. 

Went to Rexall and spend $52 before taxes, got 252 AM  Will be going to Sobeys while kiddo is playing floor hockey later, hoping to get some pizzas and frozen meals.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Just did the survey and went to chat and got the 15 airmiles added to my account. Sarah did it for me since I'm Onyx. She did see the discrepancy though although she at first wanted me to wait to see what posted. They have up to 90 days to add the miles though so I pushed a little to get the 15 airmiles now.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Oh oh Sobeys (Ontario) will have buy a $150 giftcard and get 150 AM, so I won't be trekking out to Foodland tonight! Also coming back, buy 3 tortillas, bagels or raisin bread get 30 AM.
> 
> Rexall has spend $40 get 40 AM Friday to Sunday, as well as another one Sunday only for head to toe.
> 
> Went to Rexall and spend $52 before taxes, got 252 AM  Will be going to Sobeys while kiddo is playing floor hockey later, hoping to get some pizzas and frozen meals.



Where do you see Sobey's new flyer?  I can't find it yet.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Raimiette said:


> Just a rant, I just want to vent.
> 
> RANT ON:  I don't normally shop at Rexall since they tend to have ridiculous pricing but if the Airmiles deals are good I will sometimes venture in.  I went into Rexall today for the Load and Go/Coupon offer of 100 airmiles (each) for $50 (200 Airmiles total for $50, count me in!)
> 
> I purchased enough that I would be very close either over or under to the $50 with the intention that if I was a few cents under I could just add some gum at the counter but when I went up it came to just over $70.  I was confused but thought maybe I had just mistaken a price on some of the pills I bought and ignored it until I checked my bill and noticed I was charged for 2 boxes of condoms (lol) that I definitely didn't buy so I went back and had those refunded but then I checked the receipts and I will be .40 cents shy of the $50 needed for the promo.  They said I couldn't add anything on now since it would have needed to be done at one time.  I said that was fine, they could just refund everything and I would rebuy it and they refused and said they couldn't help me.  So annoyed.  It's not a waste of money persay as I will use everything I bought but everything was so overpriced I probably could have saved like $20 going elsewhere, and no airmiles!
> 
> Boo!  No more Rexall for me.



You originally received the miles on your receipt, correct?  When they refunded the condoms, did they take back miles?  This has not been my experience.  I would check your account tomorrow morning before doing anything else, you don't usually get penalized for returns, so I'm pretty sure you'll see your miles tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Decided to make another trip to Sobeys to get more marketplace meals with the coupons I had left. Spent $32.88 and earned 252 miles.  I had no idea how I was going to get them in my freezer but I did. The freezer is literally full to the top...you probably couldn't even fit in a piece of paper now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> *25 Bonus Air Miles for taking their educational quiz!*
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&selectedCategoryId=cat710024
> 
> NOTE:  I took this and at the end it said I would receive 10 bonus air miles within 90 days, instead of the 25 air miles it first says.  I then went to chat to point this out and the AM Rep credited my account with 15 miles right away to make up the difference.



The 25 am instead of 10 am has been there for quite awhile, I did it in the summer and the 25am goes through fine:


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Decided to make another trip to Sobeys to get more marketplace meals with the coupons I had left. Spent $32.88 and earned 252 miles.  I had no idea how I was going to get them in my freezer but I did. The freezer is literally full to the top...you probably couldn't even fit in a piece of paper now.



Mine is full too but I may go back tomorrow.  I knew it was going to be airmiles or the turkey, I now have an 18 pound turkey thawing in my frig for Saturday.


----------



## Aladora

Quick Rexall shop: spent $54.34 pre tax, got 245 AM. I missed out on a few because I bought ibuprofen tablets instead of caplets but it used one of my load and go offers twice because I bought two of the item even though they are single use offers. I only lost out on 8 miles so it is really not enough for me to go back to Rexall to exchange the ibuprofen.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> The 25 am instead of 10 am has been there for quite awhile, I did it in the summer and the 25am goes through fine:
> 
> View attachment 274746


Interestingly enough, I went back to my Aug statement as well and I have done a Manulife quiz as well.  It posted the same, 10 and 15.  I wonder if this is a different quiz and if I will get them again.  I'll wait and see.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Where do you see Sobey's new flyer?  I can't find it yet.



On my front door step  Mine get delivered Wednesday.

Stopped at Sobeys. Didn't do that well. The frozen dinners didn't look very good, and the pizzas were almost all gone. I did get 4 pizzas and a few other things with AM on them. I did better at Rexall though. Now to remember to go get kiddo in an hour... in the rain. It really should have waited to storm until after I picked him up!

Also notice my 25 AM from redeeming at Metro have posted, that was a couple weeks ago?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Mine is full too but I may go back tomorrow.  I knew it was going to be airmiles or the turkey, I now have an 18 pound turkey thawing in my frig for Saturday.


It has just occurred to me how much fun it is going to be trying get something from the bottom....and you know that's what I will need, nothing from the top.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sooner or later we are going to need a new freezer. Unfortunately it seems to be dying slowly.

So... does anyone know a place for appliances that give air miles?  Hmm.. besides Lowe's.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Sooner or later we are going to need a new freezer. Unfortunately it seems to be dying slowly.
> 
> So... does anyone know a place for appliances that give air miles?  Hmm.. besides Lowe's.



The Bay?


----------



## purple hippo

Disney Addicted said:


> Sooner or later we are going to need a new freezer. Unfortunately it seems to be dying slowly.
> 
> So... does anyone know a place for appliances that give air miles?  Hmm.. besides Lowe's.



What about Rona?


----------



## osully

Well, I will definitely be getting the $150 gift card deal at Sobeys this week! Nothing else good. 

I'm glad I went and bought 4 more pizzas & 4 more frozen dinners today  They had tons of pizzas left. Not many different frozen dinners. Wish they had the mac & cheese as I never got any for this promo... that tastes SO good. Also got 2 bags of the Natrel milk again. $31 for 181 AM  

Gotta love when the promo items need to be kept frozen  I find it gives me a better chance to get my hands on them! Of course, not as good when you're stocked up!!


----------



## bababear_50

Well
I have considered this small freezer
3,000 airmiles onyx collectors




*Midea WHS-109F1SS 3 cu.ft. Upright Freezer - Stainless Steel*


----------



## bababear_50

Freezer
maybe Lowes through the airmiles.ca shop
https://www.lowes.ca/appliances/freezers/?s_kwcid=lowes freezer|216892498969&af=3638&gclid=CJyFh76z2NYCFUm1wAodXIMKmw&gclsrc=aw.ds

Staples
through airmiles.ca shop
https://www.staples.ca/freezer/directory_freezer_20051_1_20001?

Sears.ca
 through airmiles.ca shop

http://www.airmilesshops.ca/shops/a...ing-HO-Appliances_AMSSearchCategoryResult_0_E


Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

The answer to 'what are Micropopzs. 
http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca/en/home?cm_sp=AM.CA-HomePage-Voken-_-35308_MarvelMania2017-_-LearnMore

I guess they would be a good stocking stuffer.  Free so why not.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

No Safeway Blue Friday again this week!! What the heck? I'm getting really discouraged trying to collect AM lately.  Safeway hasn't had any great deals for AM, we don't have a rexall.  Thank goodness for the AMEX promos lately or I'd be really dry.  Getting harder and harder to earn those free tickets!


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to try and pick up 8 more frozen dinners today and that will be it for me.
I'm not sure about the Sobeys GC yet, I'll have to check the budget.
Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> The answer to 'what are Micropopzs.
> http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca/en/home?cm_sp=AM.CA-HomePage-Voken-_-35308_MarvelMania2017-_-LearnMore
> 
> I guess they would be a good stocking stuffer.  Free so why not.



I was hoping there would be bonus airmiles attached or something. I want airmiles from airmiles, not toys. Lol


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> The answer to 'what are Micropopzs.
> http://airmilesmarvelmania.ca/en/home?cm_sp=AM.CA-HomePage-Voken-_-35308_MarvelMania2017-_-LearnMore
> 
> I guess they would be a good stocking stuffer.  Free so why not.



My son is excited, he was upset I spent money on groceries yesterday instead of waiting until today. So we just pick these little things up when we buy stuff? Interesting. I hope they don't run out too quickly. And don't end up with all of just one guy or something!


----------



## cari12

momof2gr8kids said:


> No Safeway Blue Friday again this week!! What the heck? I'm getting really discouraged trying to collect AM lately.  Safeway hasn't had any great deals for AM, we don't have a rexall.  Thank goodness for the AMEX promos lately or I'd be really dry.  Getting harder and harder to earn those free tickets!


It’s Blue Friday here in BC.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> No Safeway Blue Friday again this week!! What the heck? I'm getting really discouraged trying to collect AM lately.  Safeway hasn't had any great deals for AM, we don't have a rexall.  Thank goodness for the AMEX promos lately or I'd be really dry.  Getting harder and harder to earn those free tickets!



You're out west, right?  It is Blue Friday this week - the Blue Friday portion of the flyer is at the back of the online flyer instead of the front like it usually is.  That said, there's not a whole lot that we'll be taking advantage of.  Safeway/Sobey's liquor store also has a 4 day spend $150 and get 150.

ETA - I can see the Blue Friday pages in the Reebee app, but not online on either of the Sobey's or Safeway websites.  Odd.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*dances*  My 413 AM from the giant shopping trip has posted!  Woo!  Still only thousands to go.... LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

Can I use the "spend $50 get 110 AM" coupon more than once? I used it yesterday (along with my load and go) but I need to go back and get some Claritin because I'm dying... well not really but I'd like to stop sneezing any way. I want to get the most AM possible  I think it says "once per transaction" so that should mean I can use it again today? I don't normally go more than once in a week!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> It’s Blue Friday here in BC.





kerreyn said:


> You're out west, right?  It is Blue Friday this week - the Blue Friday portion of the flyer is at the back of the online flyer instead of the front like it usually is.  That said, there's not a whole lot that we'll be taking advantage of.  Safeway/Sobey's liquor store also has a 4 day spend $150 and get 150.
> 
> ETA - I can see the Blue Friday pages in the Reebee app, but not online on either of the Sobey's or Safeway websites.  Odd.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hmm...well it doesn't show up on my app or the online flyer for my area. Will track down an actual paper copy and see if it's there.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm in the same boat.  Not many AM promos...and no Rexall here either.  I have to travel 40 minutes to hit up a Rexall.  Or wait until we are in a city/town with a Rexall.  Heading to Calgary this weekend to visit the daughter....so I might be able to stop if there is a Rexall close to her.  Very disappointed at the lack of AM.  On the other hand...I'm almost at another $100 Pc Points...so that will make 300.00 in the last few months.  I LOVE it when they have a 5000 point for the gas bar!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Can I use the "spend $50 get 110 AM" coupon more than once? I used it yesterday (along with my load and go) but I need to go back and get some Claritin because I'm dying... well not really but I'd like to stop sneezing any way. I want to get the most AM possible  I think it says "once per transaction" so that should mean I can use it again today? I don't normally go more than once in a week!


*YES you can, heck I've been known to use it 2 (even 3) times in a row ... separate the transactions in the cart and ring them thru one after another. When my targeted offers were still in coupon form I cleaned up like a bandit, easily walking out with over 500 AM in one shopping trip. *


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> You're out west, right?  It is Blue Friday this week - the Blue Friday portion of the flyer is at the back of the online flyer instead of the front like it usually is.  That said, there's not a whole lot that we'll be taking advantage of.  Safeway/Sobey's liquor store also has a 4 day spend $150 and get 150.
> 
> ETA - I can see the Blue Friday pages in the Reebee app, but not online on either of the Sobey's or Safeway websites.  Odd.



i'm so glad you pointed this out because i also thought there was no blue friday this month. the deals aren't great, and there aren't too many products i buy regularly, but at least it's something. i'll scrape together a couple hundred anyways. blue fridays are where i make most of my miles lately, so i'm really glad to see it's coming up


----------



## Disney Addicted

cari12 said:


> I was hoping there would be bonus airmiles attached or something. I want airmiles from airmiles, not toys. Lol



I know, right?!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I stopped at Rexall, spent $60 plus tax (Claritin is expensive! and I got a few other things  ) I ended up with two of the mini figures. They are still in the package but they are MINI. I hope I didn't get two the same, but you can't tell from the outside. They had a big box behind the cash and just dropped two into my bag (1 for every $30 spent).  I'm sure my kiddo will like them, but so will the cats and dog, they will need to be put away somewhere lol. I scanned the coupon for AM again but forgot to check my receipt, which is now in the car. Hopefully I got another 110 AM . And hopefully that Claritin starts working soon... my desk neighbours are avoiding me  actually that may be a good thing?


----------



## wexgirl

Hi Mel. So sorry to message you here. A few years ago you very kindly created two tickets for me to let my children know that they were going to Disneyland. It was a Christmas present for them. Maybe you don't do this anylonger but just on the off chance that you are, could you do 4 of them for me. It would be greatly appreciated. The children's names are
Caoimbe
Ruairi
Barry
Darragh
Ciara
Cormac

All Irish names in case you were wondering
We are going to Disneyland Paris on the 15th March 2018 but as I said its a Christmas surprise. 

Thanking you in advance
Siobhan


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, so does it say anything about me that I'm stupidly excited about these Marvel things??? All i can say is i better get a GROOT! Oh and a Rocket. I can see lots of fun at the Christmas table *

*



*


----------



## wexgirl

Hi Mel. So sorry to message you here. A few years ago you very kindly created two tickets for me to let my children know that they were going to Disneyland. It was a Christmas present for them. Maybe you don't do this anylonger but just on the off chance that you are, could you do 4 of them for me. It would be greatly appreciated. The children's names are 
Caoimbe
Ruairi
Barry
Darragh
Ciara 
Cormac

All Irish names in case you were wondering
We are going to Disneyland Paris on the 15th March 2018 but as I said its a Christmas surprise.  

Thanking you in advance 
Siobhan


----------



## NorthernGrl

I hit up my "local" Rexall (Parry Sound for those keeping track), and it's going out of business.   
I'm so very sad!  We knew when it opened that it was pure madness to have 4 pharmacies plus one in Walmart all within a 2 km stretch of small town.  But I loved this store!  It was always super clean, the staff were always great, they always had the best clearance prices, and of course, Airmiles!
The one positive?  I made out like a bandit today!  They're clearing out their food aisles, and my family is going to love me.  Boxes of cereal for $1, My hubby's beloved beef-a-roni for 49 cents, Mr Noodles for 9 cents each, and big cans of coffee for $3!  Heck yeah!  
I split my shop into 3 transactions and used the spend 50, get 110 on all 3 of them, for a total of 492 miles!  
Popped into Sobeys for pizza and milk and earned another 122. I got 5x the miles at Shell (not sure of my total, but only spent $50, so not many).
And there will be some more surprise miles because when I was at Rexall, a woman was there shopping the clearance.  She doesn't have an airmiles account (what!!!) and the cashier used my card. lol  
It was a decent day for me!
Tomorrow I'll walk over to Foodland and grab the bread.


----------



## NorthernGrl

Oh, and at the Rexall, they just had the big box of Marvel blind bags sitting on the counter with a sign saying "FREE".  I grabbed a handful to bribe my kids with over the weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

wexgirl said:


> Hi Mel. So sorry to message you here. A few years ago you very kindly created two tickets for me to let my children know that they were going to Disneyland. It was a Christmas present for them. Maybe you don't do this anylonger but just on the off chance that you are, could you do 4 of them for me. It would be greatly appreciated. The children's names are
> Caoimbe
> Ruairi
> Barry
> Darragh
> Ciara
> Cormac
> 
> All Irish names in case you were wondering
> We are going to Disneyland Paris on the 15th March 2018 but as I said its a Christmas surprise.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> Siobhan



Hi Siobhan
You will need to go to my photobucket and look under Siobhan for the six "tickets.
Link to my photobucket is in my signature.
If you are unable to upload them from Photobucket you will have to PM (private message) me here on the DIS with your email. You will need to have 10 or more posts on the DIS to use the PM system.
I love your Irish names!
Best Regards
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

NorthernGrl said:


> Oh, and at the Rexall, they just had the big box of Marvel blind bags sitting on the counter with a sign saying "FREE".  I grabbed a handful to bribe my kids with over the weekend.



Just sharing
Ok I know I shouldn't start this but there is this absolutely special little boy at my school and I kind of am going to collect these for him. I bought the Marvel collector box at Rexall last night.
I can just see myself buying stuff just to get these for him. He is truly a little "Hero" in my eyes .
He suffers from E.B. (skin as sensitive as a Butterfly) Dystrophic Epidermolysis Bullosa,.
He makes me smile everyday, and he keeps any of my thoughts of my skin problems at bay as I watch what he bravely goes through all the time.
I just want to see him smile.
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I just shopped at Sobeys in Ajax, spent $120 and they told me that the Marvel promotion doesn't start until tomorrow so I guess I will have to either chat with Airmiles or go back to Sobey's tomorrow and ask for my marvel characters. I didn't have time to wait in line at customer service and show them the Air Miles web site.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer online....I saw on the Air Miles FB group that someone bought a $150 Foodland gift card with their AMEX...they then bought another $150 Foodland gift card with the recently purchased $150 Foodland gift card and repeated the process 4 times (as was allowed) and at the end had spent $150 charged to AMEX (for the soar into more) and had one $150 Foodland gift card...and received 1150 AM - 5X150 + 400 AMEX.  

I thought I saw posted that you could not buy a gift card with a gift card but I read the back of the holder for my Foodland gift card and it says "Card can be used for all in-store purchases except as prohibited by law." So I tried to search online to see what would be prohibited by law and I cannot find anything.  Has anyone challenged a store to explain why they cannot buy a gift card with a gift card?  I mean you have already paid the money for the gift card so why should it matter what you use it on?


----------



## star72232

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer online....I saw on the Air Miles FB group that someone bought a $150 Foodland gift card with their AMEX...they then bought another $150 Foodland gift card with the recently purchased $150 Foodland gift card and repeated the process 4 times (as was allowed) and at the end had spent $150 charged to AMEX (for the soar into more) and had one $150 Foodland gift card...and received 1150 AM - 5X150 + 400 AMEX.
> 
> I thought I saw posted that you could not buy a gift card with a gift card but I read the back of the holder for my Foodland gift card and it says "Card can be used for all in-store purchases except as prohibited by law." So I tried to search online to see what would be prohibited by law and I cannot find anything.  Has anyone challenged a store to explain why they cannot buy a gift card with a gift card?  I mean you have already paid the money for the gift card so why should it matter what you use it on?



I think that the occasional cashier at the occasional store will allow a GC purchase with a GC, but it's really rare.  It happened a few times when the first buy $100GC, get 150AM was out at Sobey's last year, but I think they've all cracked down on it now.  Most stores just don't allow you to buy a GC with another GC.


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer online....I saw on the Air Miles FB group that someone bought a $150 Foodland gift card with their AMEX...they then bought another $150 Foodland gift card with the recently purchased $150 Foodland gift card and repeated the process 4 times (as was allowed) and at the end had spent $150 charged to AMEX (for the soar into more) and had one $150 Foodland gift card...and received 1150 AM - 5X150 + 400 AMEX.
> 
> I thought I saw posted that you could not buy a gift card with a gift card but I read the back of the holder for my Foodland gift card and it says "Card can be used for all in-store purchases except as prohibited by law." So I tried to search online to see what would be prohibited by law and I cannot find anything.  Has anyone challenged a store to explain why they cannot buy a gift card with a gift card?  I mean you have already paid the money for the gift card so why should it matter what you use it on?


|It is not against the law.
There was a lot of us here that did just that did just this when Sobeys first came out with it couple of years back. Some loccations caught on quick, there were others that it took some time.
Some of us were able to rack up 5000AM while only spending $150.|Just saying I heard, 
If you find a location, get your 5 first before announcing, so you can get yours. Cant see too many around now.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

star72232 said:


> I think that the occasional cashier at the occasional store will allow a GC purchase with a GC, but it's really rare.  It happened a few times when the first buy $100GC, get 150AM was out at Sobey's last year, but I think they've all cracked down on it now.  Most stores just don't allow you to buy a GC with another GC.



Thanks

I did finally find this information on the Foodland website - which re-directed to the Sobey's site...

*Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law. Cards have no expiry and no fees will apply. Check your Card balance in store, or by calling 1-800- 832-0717. Reload at participating stores. Protect your Card like cash. The value remaining on the Card cannot be replaced if the Card is lost, stolen, damaged or used without your consent. Card is not redeemable for cash except where required by law.

Cards are not activated until payment is received. Online activation, balance inquiry and reload are not available. Minimum amount which can be loaded for both activation and reload is $5. Corporate Grocery Gift Cards cannot be used to buy liquor or fuel in the western provinces. Relief Vouchers, Vendor Coupons and Store Coupons cannot be used as tender to buy Corporate Gift Cards.

Cards can be redeemed at Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, Safeway, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, Lawtons Drugs, Needs, Fast Fuel and Price Chopper (ON) locations across Canada*

*Sobeys gift cards are accepted only in these IGA locations in B.C (1) 4823 – 50 Avenue , Fort Nelson, BC V0C 1R0 (2) 5001 – 50 Avenue, Chetwynd, BC V0C 1J0 (3) 624-9 Avenue North, Golden, BC VOA 1HO*

So it looks like you might be able to buy another gift card as long as it isn't a grocery, fuel or liquor....I was hoping to use my card for my groceries and if there was any left over use it for a Kobo gift card....I might have to see if it will work tomorrow when we head to Foodland...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> |It is not against the law.
> There was a lot of us here that did just that did just this when Sobeys first came out with it couple of years back. Some loccations caught on quick, there were others that it took some time.
> Some of us were able to rack up 5000AM while only spending $150.|Just saying I heard,
> If you find a location, get your 5 first before announcing, so you can get yours. Cant see too many around now.



thanks...I did find some information on the Foodland/Sobey's site....which I posted above...it seems that there are some restrictions...


----------



## kerreyn

It's showing up in the flyer on the Safeway website now - again, last two pages.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Marketplace frozen dinner coupon
> $1.00 off
> http://www.smartsource.ca/smartsour...WQY4LLFAWEQ&locale=en_CA&FI=40756&Check=40756



Thank you!  I printed off 8 of these today.  $15.92 and 150 air miles.  I wish I had printed another 4 or 8 now because the cashier didn't bat an eye.  I thought I would have arguements to use them all.


----------



## Disney Addicted

juniorbugman said:


> I just shopped at Sobeys in Ajax, spent $120 and they told me that the Marvel promotion doesn't start until tomorrow so I guess I will have to either chat with Airmiles or go back to Sobey's tomorrow and ask for my marvel characters. I didn't have time to wait in line at customer service and show them the Air Miles web site.



Darn it.  I just came back from Sobeys and realized I never got one either when I read your message.  I'm on hold with them now.  She came back and insisted it starts tomorrow.

I have to go back to Sobeys tomorrow anyways, so I'm bringing my receipt plus I took photos of airmiles website showing that it starts today!  I'm going to insist the Manager give me one for today's purchase.

Irene (Air Miles chat) says YES, it starts today and all stores should be handing them out.  I'm printing out my chat and bringing that in along witha screen shot of AM's website showing today's date.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> It's showing up in the flyer on the Safeway website now - again, last two pages.


Thanks. I ended up stopping at the store on my way home to grab one as we hadn't received it at home or work either!


----------



## osully

I'm going to be Onyx as of this Sunday when they update!! Collecting hardcore since May has really paid off!


----------



## Cinderella6174

So frustrated!
I went to Rexall, had loaded my Load and Go and had the coupon, but the Load and Go did not show up! Tried the chat and they wont add the miles, I have to wait the 120 days
I did do the quiz and they tried to say I had to wait for that and I said, no way!
So frustrated.


----------



## osully

Curious for anyone who did the Foodland $150 GC get 150AM... did you also get base miles for that $150 spent? Wondering if I will get base miles for that, or if only on the spending of the gc. And then also if it will apply towards my "Spend $100 get 30AM" from the Sobeys MyOffers. 

Hope someone can report back tomorrow. 

I spend between $80-110 at Sobeys every week so it'd be nice to get the gift card anyhow. Just going to buy one though... don't need more than one right away.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Curious for anyone who did the Foodland $150 GC get 150AM... did you also get base miles for that $150 spent? Wondering if I will get base miles for that, or if only on the spending of the gc. And then also if it will apply towards my "Spend $100 get 30AM" from the Sobeys MyOffers.



I ended up purchasing 5 from Foodland.  Two the first time, and three another day.  Only on 1 of the purchases did I get a base mile.  1 base mile.  I believe it was only because the Cashier had to manually add my 150 air miles for that purchase.  The system wouldn't recognize/allow the air miles on the second gift card at that time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer online....I saw on the Air Miles FB group that someone bought a $150 Foodland gift card with their AMEX...they then bought another $150 Foodland gift card with the recently purchased $150 Foodland gift card and repeated the process 4 times (as was allowed) and at the end had spent $150 charged to AMEX (for the soar into more) and had one $150 Foodland gift card...and received 1150 AM - 5X150 + 400 AMEX.



There's an Air Miles FB page?  I'd love a link if you don't mind.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Curious for anyone who did the Foodland $150 GC get 150AM... did you also get base miles for that $150 spent? Wondering if I will get base miles for that, or if only on the spending of the gc. And then also if it will apply towards my "Spend $100 get 30AM" from the Sobeys MyOffers.
> 
> Hope someone can report back tomorrow.
> 
> I spend between $80-110 at Sobeys every week so it'd be nice to get the gift card anyhow. Just going to buy one though... don't need more than one right away.


*No, i don't think so. Here's the fine print from the offer*

*Valid at participating Sobeys, Foodland locations in Ontario. Offer must be loaded before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Offer expires after a single use unless otherwise stated and cannot be used in combination with any other spend offers in a single transaction. Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction and does not include tobacco, lottery, gift cards, prescriptions, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services which are non discountable or excluded by law. ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Inc.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Disney Addicted said:


> There's an Air Miles FB page?  I'd love a link if you don't mind.



I'm not sure I am able to post the link (due to Disboard rules) but if you search Air Miles for Disney & More, you should be able to find it...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone needs anything at Staples, and wants those Marvel popping dudes .. Just got an email with this coupony type thing*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> I just shopped at Sobeys in Ajax, spent $120 and they told me that the Marvel promotion doesn't start until tomorrow so I guess I will have to either chat with Airmiles or go back to Sobey's tomorrow and ask for my marvel characters. I didn't have time to wait in line at customer service and show them the Air Miles web site.



Same here.  I got two from Rexall today, went to Sobey's and they said they aren't giving them out until tomorrow.  I asked for them to honour it on the receipt I'd pick it up next time in since the promo started today and they said Sobey's isn't part of it until tomorrow and today's purchase doesn't count.


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Curious for anyone who did the Foodland $150 GC get 150AM... did you also get base miles for that $150 spent? Wondering if I will get base miles for that, or if only on the spending of the gc. And then also if it will apply towards my "Spend $100 get 30AM" from the Sobeys MyOffers.
> 
> Hope someone can report back tomorrow.
> 
> I spend between $80-110 at Sobeys every week so it'd be nice to get the gift card anyhow. Just going to buy one though... don't need more than one right away.



GCs do not count toward minimum spend amounts, if they did I'd be buying gcs every week.


----------



## damo

Cinderella6174 said:


> So frustrated!
> I went to Rexall, had loaded my Load and Go and had the coupon, but the Load and Go did not show up! Tried the chat and they wont add the miles, I have to wait the 120 days
> I did do the quiz and they tried to say I had to wait for that and I said, no way!
> So frustrated.



Did your personal air miles account total show up?  Sometimes the load and go and your account total don't show up on the receipt but will show up tomorrow.  Also check your load and go to see if it is still there.  If it is gone, it should show up on the account tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Lowes has the regular led lightbulbs for the save on energy promo this month with 5 am on their 5 pack.  Not much but if you are buying anyway, it's the same price as everywhere else.


----------



## Disney Addicted

That reminds me.  I need to find 3 tri-light LED bulbs now that it's October.  Thanks Days in the Sun!

Grr...   I thought I hit the jackpot.  I checked out Lowe's first and they had GE tri-lights on clearance for $6.99!!!!   But I couldn't seem to get them added to my cart.  Kept saying things like "there's not enough at your store location".  What?  So I phoned their 800 # only to discover that Lowe's does not ship *everything* on their website.  For these, I would have to drive out to the store locations and of course that means 1 store in Toronto.

I've ordered stuff from Lowe's for the past 4 years!  I never heard of this before.


----------



## flyingjay

Did my Blue Friday shop today (I'm in Manitoba). Didn't go too crazy, but ended up with 236 AM on a $45 shop. 

Thanks again to all who post on here. I didn't see the Blue Friday promo in the flyer until @cari12 and @kerreyn made mention of it in the comments. I'm gonna try the Cavendish fries and buy another bunch of four tonight if we like them.

Also wanted to mention I got the BMO World Elite Air Miles card thanks to a post by @Donald - my hero. With the bonuses, I'll make Onyx before the end of the year. Also looking forward to the free companion flight. I really appreciate this board!


----------



## cari12

Quick Blue Friday question - if you buy 2 sets of an item, will you get 2x the Blue Friday airmiles for that item?


----------



## Debbie

Good afternoon, and Happy Thanksgiving weekend. I ordered the Halifax Theatre tickets for my daughter (Christmas or December birthday gift, I was thinking) and received the voucher today. It says photo ID is necessary to collect the tickets?  Has anyone experienced that before? I don't think my Cineplex tickets said that ID would be required. I'm disappointed....not for the loss of an AM, but for the loss of what I thought would be a fun night for DD and her boyfriend.


----------



## ottawamom

I think my Volta tickets in the summer said the same thing. No one at the gate checked anything. When you ordered them there was likely an option to send them to another address (this is so you can gift them to someone else).

I wouldn't worry about it, it's like the Rexall one coupon per transaction thing (everyone ignores it).


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I think my Volta tickets in the summer said the same thing. No one at the gate checked anything. When you ordered them there was likely an option to send them to another address (this is so you can gift them to someone else).
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it, it's like the Rexall one coupon per transaction thing (everyone ignores it).


Thanks! I'll send it to her early, and maybe the photo ID was for the drinks.


----------



## kerreyn

cari12 said:


> Quick Blue Friday question - if you buy 2 sets of an item, will you get 2x the Blue Friday airmiles for that item?



Unless there's a specified quantity per person, then yes, you can double up on the items for double the air miles.  This is going to make our two dogs very happy.  =)


----------



## Eveningsong

Debbie said:


> Good afternoon, and Happy Thanksgiving weekend. I ordered the Halifax Theatre tickets for my daughter (Christmas or December birthday gift, I was thinking) and received the voucher today. It says photo ID is necessary to collect the tickets?  Has anyone experienced that before? I don't think my Cineplex tickets said that ID would be required. I'm disappointed....not for the loss of an AM, but for the loss of what I thought would be a fun night for DD and her boyfriend.



I remember reading in the terms and conditions that you go online and register with a lead name. Don't need all the names just the lead name.   I didn't print out or save the terms and conditions. Perhaps someone can provide them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Another AMEX Air Miles offer via e-mail:

"Between October 6 - October 31, 2017, each time you spend $100 in purchases (after taxes, in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) using your eligible American Express AIR MILES Card ending in ___, you will get 100 Miles - up to a total of 500 Bonus Miles for up to $500 in purchases.  That is on top of the Miles you already earn using your American Express Air Miles Card!"  *Ohh and* "no enrollment is required for this offer so you don't need to do anything except use your eligible Card to spend for your opportunity to earn up to 500 Bonus Miles!"

Then it breaks it down into 2 columns.  Total Spending During Offer Period (in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) AND Total Bonus Miles.

$100 - $199.99 = 100 miles
$200 - $299.99 = 200 miles
$300 - $399.99 = 300 miles
$400 - $499.99 = 400 miles
$500.00 or more = 500 miles

THIS IS JUST LIKE THE OFFER I RECEIVED IN AUGUST THAT TURNED OUT NO ONE ELSE KNEW ABOUT.  I hope others get the e-mail this time.

*EDITED TO ADD:  *I was re-reading the e-mail to add the information to my AM tracking spreadsheet and realized it says it's part of their AMEX Soar into More program.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Another AMEX Air Miles offer via e-mail:
> 
> "Between October 6 - October 31, 2017, each time you spend $100 in purchases (after taxes, in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) using your eligible American Express AIR MILES Card ending in ___, you will get 100 Miles - up to a total of 500 Bonus Miles for up to $500 in purchases.  That is on top of the Miles you already earn using your American Express Air Miles Card!"  *Ohh and* "no enrollment is required for this offer so you don't need to do anything except use your eligible Card to spend for your opportunity to earn up to 500 Bonus Miles!"
> 
> Then it breaks it down into 2 columns.  Total Spending During Offer Period (in a single purchase or cumulative purchases) AND Total Bonus Miles.
> 
> $100 - $199.99 = 100 miles
> $200 - $299.99 = 200 miles
> $300 - $399.99 = 300 miles
> $400 - $499.99 = 400 miles
> $500.00 or more = 500 miles
> 
> THIS IS JUST LIKE THE OFFER I RECEIVED IN AUGUST THAT TURNED OUT NO ONE ELSE KNEW ABOUT.  I hope others get the e-mail this time.


Interesting.....I'm trying to not spend money(beyond absolute necessities) for the next 2 months because sending the kid off to uni has cost me a lot of money. However, I'm sure I could find a way to use my Amex to cover the absolute necessities.

Wondering if that August version of this offer also did not require enrollment?  Also, what was the sender/subject line looking like for this email?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Oh....forgot to mention that the next SIM offer is showing as coming soon.  Another spend $400 get 800 miles.

Does anyone remember the initial info on these offers said that there would be several offers totalling 2000 miles?  Pretty sure we have now gone beyond that with the October offer making it 2200.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> Interesting.....I'm trying to not spend money(beyond absolute necessities) for the next 2 months because sending the kid off to uni has cost me a lot of money. However, I'm sure I could find a way to use my Amex to cover the absolute necessities.
> 
> Wondering if that August version of this offer also did not require enrollment?  Also, what was the sender/subject line looking like for this email?



I haven't purchased the Sobey's $150 gift cards for 150 air miles yet, so those will cover this offer of $500 = 500 air miles.

The sender is American Express and the subject line says "DANIELLE, you could earn up to 500 AIR MILES Bonus Miles.

Edited to add:  I checked my August e-mail and my card did not require enrollement for that offer either.


----------



## cari12

flyingjay said:


> Did my Blue Friday shop today (I'm in Manitoba). Didn't go too crazy, but ended up with 236 AM on a $45 shop.
> 
> Thanks again to all who post on here. I didn't see the Blue Friday promo in the flyer until @cari12 and @kerreyn made mention of it in the comments. I'm gonna try the Cavendish fries and buy another bunch of four tonight if we like them.
> 
> Also wanted to mention I got the BMO World Elite Air Miles card thanks to a post by @Donald - my hero. With the bonuses, I'll make Onyx before the end of the year. Also looking forward to the free companion flight. I really appreciate this board!



Did my Blue Friday too: $123 and 486 Air Miles. Woohoo!


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh....forgot to mention that the next SIM offer is showing as coming soon.  Another spend $400 get 800 miles.
> 
> Does anyone remember the initial info on these offers said that there would be several offers totalling 2000 miles?  Pretty sure we have now gone beyond that with the October offer making it 2200.



I remember that initial email also, and was just thinking the same the other day!  No complaining over here though, keep those Amex offers coming!


----------



## osully

Great trip to Sobeys Barrhaven! 

They have signs everywhere showing you cannot buy a gift card with a gift card, FYI. 

Trip 1 - bought my gift card. 150AM. 

Trip 2 - groceries. Used a bunch of MyOffers as well as about 7 of those print out Sobeys AM bonus coupons that were online about a month ago. Got bonus miles doubled up on a few items  Anyways I made sure with th  cashier that they all showed up (they did not last time) and got just over 150AM for only $78 spent off my gift card. 

Not bad


----------



## osully

Also saw there is a limit of 5 gift cards per person. Guessing they track that by AM card # used. So if you planned to just stock up forever looks like that won’t work.


----------



## Eveningsong

Good afternoon, and Happy Thanksgiving weekend. I ordered the Halifax Theatre tickets for my daughter (Christmas or December birthday gift, I was thinking) and received the voucher today. It says photo ID is necessary to collect the tickets?  Has anyone experienced that before? I don't think my Cineplex tickets said that ID would be required. I'm disappointed....not for the loss of an AM, but for the loss of what I thought would be a fun night for DD and her boyfriend.



Overview



Eveningsong said:


> I remember reading in the terms and conditions that you go online and register with a lead name. Don't need all the names just the lead name.   I didn't print out or save the terms and conditions. Perhaps someone can provide them.



Terms & Conditions
The Terms and Conditions for the Nepture Theatre Tickets

ALL SALES FINAL:  Experiential Rewards cannot be exchanged, resold or refunded once booked, unless otherwise stated. Policies are subject to change without notice.

Limited packages are available. Package is valid for the December 29th, 2017 at 7:30 p.m performance only. Dates is not flexible and cannot be exchanged.

You will receive a confirmation letter in the mail within three weeks of purchase  but your tickets will be available at the Theatre’s box office on performance day.  Bring valid photo ID.  Book under the name of one of the attendees to facilitate ticket pick up.  For multiple bookings with multiple form of payment, book everything under the same name.  The theatre will recognize the group seating and assign seats accordingly.

Please drink responsibly. If you drink, don’t drive.  There will be non-alcoholic beverages offered for those not of legal drinking age.

This reward is non-refundable and has no cash value. No exchanges. No upgrades. Not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.

Performance is at the
Neptune Theatre
1593 Argyle Street, Halifax, NS B3J 2B2

*AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*

Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Spent $128 and got 646 AM.  I think I should get another 25 from a targeted coupon that isn't showing up on receipt but I've seen them show up later on the AM site.  Plus, I used my American Express so met my $100 spend for the 400 bonus AM!

I didn't get one of new American Express emails though - Is that for everyone or just targeted for certain card holders?


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Also saw there is a limit of 5 gift cards per person. Guessing they track that by AM card # used. So if you planned to just stock up forever looks like that won’t work.


It says limit of 5 in the flyer. I wonder if you could get miles on more than 5 though...don't think the store can track AM account numbers.


----------



## Debbie

Eveningsong said:


> Good afternoon, and Happy Thanksgiving weekend. I ordered the Halifax Theatre tickets for my daughter (Christmas or December birthday gift, I was thinking) and received the voucher today. It says photo ID is necessary to collect the tickets?  Has anyone experienced that before? I don't think my Cineplex tickets said that ID would be required. I'm disappointed....not for the loss of an AM, but for the loss of what I thought would be a fun night for DD and her boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> Terms & Conditions
> The Terms and Conditions for the Nepture Theatre Tickets
> 
> ALL SALES FINAL:  Experiential Rewards cannot be exchanged, resold or refunded once booked, unless otherwise stated. Policies are subject to change without notice.
> 
> Limited packages are available. Package is valid for the December 29th, 2017 at 7:30 p.m performance only. Dates is not flexible and cannot be exchanged.
> 
> You will receive a confirmation letter in the mail within three weeks of purchase  but your tickets will be available at the Theatre’s box office on performance day.  Bring valid photo ID.  Book under the name of one of the attendees to facilitate ticket pick up.  For multiple bookings with multiple form of payment, book everything under the same name.  The theatre will recognize the group seating and assign seats accordingly.
> 
> Please drink responsibly. If you drink, don’t drive.  There will be non-alcoholic beverages offered for those not of legal drinking age.
> 
> This reward is non-refundable and has no cash value. No exchanges. No upgrades. Not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.
> 
> Performance is at the
> Neptune Theatre
> 1593 Argyle Street, Halifax, NS B3J 2B2
> 
> *AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*
> 
> Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue


 Thank you. I did not see this when I ordered the tickets, or I would have put in my daughter's name.


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie, I would call or email the theatre box office and explain what happened. So long as they have the correct name when she goes to collect the tickets all should be good.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> It says limit of 5 in the flyer. I wonder if you could get miles on more than 5 though...don't think the store can track AM account numbers.


*Sorry, Airmiles will catch the limit... think of your targeted offers attached to your card, the system recognizes your card when it is swiped. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We didn't get the email from AMEX this month either, I'm wondering if this offer is specific to the people who actually get the notice? We won't alter our spending habits anyway --- the AMEX is our primary payment method. We only use BMO when we're at Zehrs or 1 specific restaurant in town that doesn't take AMEX and cash everywhere else. I like the wording on this offer though, because we rarely spend over $100 in a single purchase.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry, Airmiles will catch the limit... think of your targeted offers attached to your card, the system recognizes your card when it is swiped. *


Right but that's not store level. Could they actually block every single account from getting more than the 5 gc's? Perhaps that's a simple thing for them to do....IDK.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Right but that's not store level. Could they actually block every single account from getting more than the 5 gc's? Perhaps that's a simple thing for them to do....IDK.



The stores are connected to AM since your AM totals for Cash and Dream miles appear on your receipt and you can use AM to pay. So yes I think they can know if you go over the 5 GC limit per AM card in store. What will probably happen is that the system won't add the bonus AM for the extra gc you buy. They will let you buy them, but won't give you 150AM for the extra ones. I guess you could be sneaky and ask for the bonus AM to be added manually but that's not very honest imo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Right but that's not store level. Could they actually block every single account from getting more than the 5 gc's? Perhaps that's a simple thing for them to do....IDK.


*The fine print on this offer in the flyer is pretty clear : Limit of 5 cards per Collector Account. Also says it's not valid on variable load cards so if your store is out of the $150 cards you won't get the miles. *


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Debbie, I would call or email the theatre box office and explain what happened. So long as they have the correct name when she goes to collect the tickets all should be good.


That's exactly what I had decided overnight.  I did call today and spoke to a very helpful young man who actually made an account and noted her particulars. He even put her name on a pair of seats (which wasn't part of the service with the AirMiles voucher-unassigned seating??) He said that she shouldn't have any trouble getting in. I've made notes on the voucher and will speak to her about it. Thanks for the reassurance! 
Another thing I need to do is get the *name* on my Airmiles changed from DH to me.


----------



## ottawamom

Or depending on how many airmiles you collect in a year you could just open up an account in your own name. DH did this when we got credit cards last year. We collect most of our airmiles in my account but I strategically collect using his account to keep him at Gold level. That way when the special 1 airmile deals come out we can take a few kids along with us too.

I will use his account to pay for the odd hotel room or car rental and use my account for the bigger ticket items like flights and park tickets.


----------



## Debbie

I had a great shop at Foodland today, using one of my gift cards bought last week. I had the Booklet of Coupons to use, and some of the things were also loaded in "My Offers", so double points for me!  Some of the things that I bought immediately went to the Village Food Bank, who were located outside the exit.  Got two of the Marvel thingie, too. Going straight to the Church penny sale. Some kid will be happy to spend a penny or two to get one.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Or depending on how many airmiles you collect in a year you could just open up an account in your own name. DH did this when we got credit cards last year. We collect most of our airmiles in my account but I strategically collect using his account to keep him at Gold level. That way when the special 1 airmile deals come out we can take a few kids along with us too.
> 
> I will use his account to pay for the odd hotel room or car rental and use my account for the bigger ticket items like flights and park tickets.


 I did think of that, be I worked hard to be Onyx on his account. I'd hate to lose that. He always gets excited when mail comes, but then I say, "Sorry, Sweetie....not for you!"  lol


----------



## ottawamom

Get your own account for January. I also find it useful when they put limits on things we really want. I can purchase x with my card and x more with DH card. Something to think about.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> Another thing I need to do is get the *name* on my Airmiles changed from DH to me.



I just had my name added to the account.  That way either of us _could_ do transactions however it is mostly me who does them.  As they never wanted to deal with me when I called because I wasn't on the account, it was so much easier when I added my name.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> The stores are connected to AM since your AM totals for Cash and Dream miles appear on your receipt and you can use AM to pay. So yes I think they can know if you go over the 5 GC limit per AM card in store. What will probably happen is that the system won't add the bonus AM for the extra gc you buy. They will let you buy them, but won't give you 150AM for the extra ones. I guess you could be sneaky and ask for the bonus AM to be added manually but that's not very honest imo.


My cash and dream miles always show as zeros on receipts. I never actually thought anything if it until I saw people posting receipt photos on FB and saw that their miles where there.


----------



## mkmommy

I went to Sobey's to pick up a $150 gift card.  They had no preset cards, only ones that you can add any value .  I asked if I would get the 150 Airmiles and the person said yes, but they won't show up for a couple of weeks.  Sobey's,s is not my favorite store and I am chasing down points from 3 or 4 other promotions so I did not buy one. The person who seemed to be a supervisor said that is all they have ever had and there would be no issue,but I did not feel confidant on getting the miles.  Is everyone seeing the points on their receipt when they purchase the cards.

The last 2.months I seem to be having issues with Airmiles showing up , I hope it improves.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> My cash and dream miles always show as zeros on receipts. I never actually thought anything if it until I saw people posting receipt photos on FB and saw that their miles where there.



I find with my account when it is locked "0's" show up on the receipt. When it is unlocked then the airmiles in my account both cash and dream show on the receipt.



mkmommy said:


> I went to Sobey's to pick up a $150 gift card.  They had no preset cards, only ones that you can add any value .  I asked if I would get the 150 Airmiles and the person said yes, but they won't show up for a couple of weeks.  Sobey's,s is not my favorite store and I am chasing down points from 3 or 4 other promotions so I did not buy one. The person who seemed to be a supervisor said that is all they have ever had and there would be no issue,but I did not feel confidant on getting the miles.  Is everyone seeing the points on their receipt when they purchase the cards.
> 
> The last 2.months I seem to be having issues with Airmiles showing up , I hope it improves.



I picked up 5 GC the other day. They did not appear on the cash register screen when they put them in but they were all there on my receipt once printed. I have only ever used the card that you can load whatever amount onto. If you change your mind it should be OK.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The fine print on this offer in the flyer is pretty clear : Limit of 5 cards per Collector Account. Also says it's not valid on variable load cards so if your store is out of the $150 cards you won't get the miles. *





mkmommy said:


> I went to Sobey's to pick up a $150 gift card.  They had no preset cards, only ones that you can add any value .  I asked if I would get the 150 Airmiles and the person said yes, but they won't show up for a couple of weeks.  Sobey's,s is not my favorite store and I am chasing down points from 3 or 4 other promotions so I did not buy one. The person who seemed to be a supervisor said that is all they have ever had and there would be no issue,but I did not feel confidant on getting the miles.  Is everyone seeing the points on their receipt when they purchase the cards.
> 
> The last 2.months I seem to be having issues with Airmiles showing up , I hope it improves.



I purchased 5 of the Foodland gift cards (for groceries) and today 5 of the Sobey's gift cards.  Both times they were the type of gift card where the Cashier had to load the amount to the card.  On one of the cards she accidentially loaded $1,500 and I almost paid that before realizing what happened!!  LOL.  I purchased mine in Whitby if that makes a difference for anyone.

Also I immediately used 4 of today's Sobey's gift cards to purchase Shell gas gift cards and had no issue whatsoever.

With all my cards I received the 150 per card and it showed up on the receipt no problem.  Ohh, 1 Foodland gift card the Cashier had to add the miles manually but the other 9 cards I had no issue with.



tinkerone said:


> I just had my name added to the account.  That way either of us _could_ do transactions however it is mostly me who does them.  As they never wanted to deal with me when I called because I wasn't on the account, it was so much easier when I added my name.



Ohhh, I didn't know Air Miles would add a second name.  That sounds like a good idea.  I should add my husband.  Then if anything happened to me, he can still use the air miles saved.  Thanks!


----------



## Spotthecat

I bought 5 GC at Sobeys today and then went in to buy some raisin bread and saw they were handing out the Marvel thingies. So I ask the teller if we could get them for buying gift cards and he said yes, so I left the store with 22 of those thingies. Awesome! They immediately went into loot bags for my son's birthday party in the afternoon! Oh and the giftcards were the loadable ones. Also used my Amex to buy the cards, so today I just got 178$ off my cruise woohoo!


----------



## ottawamom

I was wondering if the gift card purchase would work for the Marvel toys. I didn't ask though. I'll likely collect enough during the course of the promotion for my needs. Good score though!


----------



## mkmommy

Disney Addicted said:


> Also I immediately used 4 of today's Sobey's gift cards to purchase Shell gas gift cards and had no issue whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> !



I like the idea of using the gift card to buy shell gift cards.  I am commuting into Toronto the next couple of months so they would be used quickly.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> I bought 5 GC at Sobeys today and then went in to buy some raisin bread and saw they were handing out the Marvel thingies. So I ask the teller if we could get them for buying gift cards and he said yes, so I left the store with 22 of those thingies. Awesome! They immediately went into loot bags for my son's birthday party in the afternoon! Oh and the giftcards were the loadable ones. Also used my Amex to buy the cards, so today I just got 178$ off my cruise woohoo!



Lucky!  Sobey's in Whitby refused to give the Marvel things with my gift card purchases.  I have to admit it does say in Air Miles' T&C that one of the exclusions is the purchase of gift cards.  

However, Foodland in Newcastle gave me 31 without my asking.


----------



## osully

The Marvel things are very disappointing IMHO as a promo. I wouldn't ask for them. They didn't give me any. 

At my Sobeys store (Barrhaven) they had to manually put $150 on a gift card but the 150AM did show on the receipt. Hope it works for everyone else


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got home from Metro .. decided to buy the turkey for Christmas, a bunch of extra stuff we'll need because it was on sale, some of the Quaker Granola Bars (pretty decent deal 2 for $5.00, buy 4 get 20 AM PLUS there was a coupon for buy 4 get 1 free hanging on the shelf). Was all excited because we met the threshold spend just like we planned, $114.12 pre-tax .... got back out to the car and found the flyer that i had dropped. That was when i noticed it was spend $120 to get 100 AM NOT spend $100.00 get 100 AM. So we were $6.00 shy and that cost us 60 AM (did get a handful of those piddly Marvel things though from our fav cashier) *

*



*


----------



## ottawamom

I feel your pain. So very frustrating. It's very rare that I get up to $100 in a grocery shop. I spread my shopping around so I never spend much at any one store.

I finally gave up waiting for airmiles to put my preferred flights on their site. I went ahead and booked 3 of the 5 needed through Aeroplan. DH has points he needs to use anyway. I will see if I can get my MIL to spring for the other two flights with her Aeroplan points (as a Christmas present). She won't use her points before Air Canada cuts their ties with Aeroplan in a few years.

Now I know I should have booked all the flights on the same day they were released. They will most likely show up later in the fall, I'm just too impatient to wait.


----------



## alohamom

Hey @ottawamom did you guys have a good time at MNSSHP?


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Sobeys to get a gift card and then use it for some groceries. Girl at the cash had no idea how to sell me a $150 gift card and told me to go to guest services... so I had to do that first. A little annoying but the 150 AM showed on my receipt so phew! I got two more of the marvel things, and bought the case for them as one I got Thursday had already disappeared. Kiddo is enjoying them, I think they are silly, but hey, free stuff!


----------



## ottawamom

alohamom said:


> Hey @ottawamom did you guys have a good time at MNSSHP?



We had a blast. It poured rain from 3:00 till about 8:00 but we didn't let that hold us back. Did the rides I had booked FP for, ate dinner in the rain under an umbrella at Casey's corner (love their corn dog nuggets). By the time we did two more rides the rain had stopped, a little spitting every now and then. The stage show at the castle was postponed (I think they did it at midnight) but both parades and the fireworks went off without a hitch. Can't get the song from the parade out of my head. The line-ups for the rides were crazy until after 11:00 so we waited till then to ride BTM. Never did get on SDMT (but that's ok as we've done it many times)

We came home with 16lbs of candy in our backpacks. I hadn't been trick or treating in many, many decades so it was fun to do again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon. Now it's time to hit the kitchen and prepare for the onslaught of our daughter & her wife and all the stragglers they bring with them!*

*Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid October 9th - 12th*


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just got back yesterday from WDW with a good news story for you all.  Like many of you here on this thread, I got a 7-day Canadian Resident pass from Air Miles, and had planned to use it to upgrade to an AP for this trip.  Knowing I would be credited with $295.54 (thanks to the information from this thread ) instead of $436.65 which is the value of a full priced 7-day pass, I was prepared to pay $534.10 US to upgrade to an AP. Considering I would have paid $548.10 for a 10-day park hopper anyway, and the Air Miles pass was "free" I thought this was a good use of my Air Miles and I could benefit from the AP discounts on food and merchandise (currently 20%) and the included Memory Maker, and I could talk myself into another trip or two within the year to really get my money's worth out of the pass.  In short, I was really working the Disney math 

When I got to Guest Services at MK with my Air Miles pass and my passport, the nice fellow at the window did some Disney math of his own and told me the balance would be $371 to upgrade that pass to an AP.  I quickly gave him my VISA and signed it before he could change his mind, lol.  I checked the VISA statement and that is really what I was charged, and I checked MyDisneyExperience account and I do indeed have a Platinum AP valid until Sept 2018.  I don't know where he got the value that he credited me for that pass, I can't find anything worth $458 anywhere in the current price list 

I realize that this was an anomaly and no one should take what happened to me as routine but I just had to share my good fortune with you all.  Thanks for the help with my Air Miles collecting


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> We had a blast. It poured rain from 3:00 till about 8:00 but we didn't let that hold us back. Did the rides I had booked FP for, ate dinner in the rain under an umbrella at Casey's corner (love their corn dog nuggets). By the time we did two more rides the rain had stopped, a little spitting every now and then. The stage show at the castle was postponed (I think they did it at midnight) but both parades and the fireworks went off without a hitch. Can't get the song from the parade out of my head. The line-ups for the rides were crazy until after 11:00 so we waited till then to ride BTM. Never did get on SDMT (but that's ok as we've done it many times)
> 
> We came home with 16lbs of candy in our backpacks. I hadn't been trick or treating in many, many decades so it was fun to do again.



awww glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> We had a blast. It poured rain from 3:00 till about 8:00 but we didn't let that hold us back. Did the rides I had booked FP for, ate dinner in the rain under an umbrella at Casey's corner (love their corn dog nuggets). By the time we did two more rides the rain had stopped, a little spitting every now and then. The stage show at the castle was postponed (I think they did it at midnight) but both parades and the fireworks went off without a hitch. Can't get the song from the parade out of my head. The line-ups for the rides were crazy until after 11:00 so we waited till then to ride BTM. Never did get on SDMT (but that's ok as we've done it many times)
> 
> We came home with 16lbs of candy in our backpacks. I hadn't been trick or treating in many, many decades so it was fun to do again.



Any pointers?  We're going on Nov. 1.  I've never been.


----------



## ottawamom

Get there right at 4. Make fastpasses now for your time before 7:00pm. Line ups for candy will be longest when they first start. Some give out lots of candy, do those twice. No one will say anything when they see you going around a second or third time. The line ups for the rides definitely were shorter after the start of the parade at 11:15. 

We had a backpack with us and would empty our trick or treat bag into it when it was getting full. When the backpack was full we were done with trick or treating. We watched the early parade in Frontierland although I imagine there was great viewing everywhere along the parade route. We watched the fireworks from just in front of the fenced off garden in front of Crystal Palace. Walked up to this spot with just a few moments to spare. 

We stayed in the park right until the very end. I was hoping to see the Kiss Goodnight on the Castle but I think they were showing the show that was cancelled earlier in the evening.

We didn't do any character meet and greets those line ups looked long (and it wasn't a priority for us). You'll have a blast, I did. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Get there right at 4. Make fastpasses now for your time before 7:00pm. Line ups for candy will be longest when they first start. Some give out lots of candy, do those twice. No one will say anything when they see you going around a second or third time. The line ups for the rides definitely were shorter after the start of the parade at 11:15.
> 
> We had a backpack with us and would empty our trick or treat bag into it when it was getting full. When the backpack was full we were done with trick or treating. We watched the early parade in Frontierland although I imagine there was great viewing everywhere along the parade route. We watched the fireworks from just in front of the fenced off garden in front of Crystal Palace. Walked up to this spot with just a few moments to spare.
> 
> We stayed in the park right until the very end. I was hoping to see the Kiss Goodnight on the Castle but I think they were showing the show that was cancelled earlier in the evening.
> 
> We didn't do any character meet and greets those line ups looked long (and it wasn't a priority for us). You'll have a blast, I did. It was a lot of fun.



We're not going to be using a normal day ticket, so I don't believe we can make fastpasses?


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> We're not going to be using a normal day ticket, so I don't believe we can make fastpasses?


Yes you can.  However, you can only book FP+ from 4-7 so unless you actually get 4-5, 5-6 and 6-7 you will only be able to book 2.


----------



## ottawamom

Just make sure to link your party tickets in your MDE. I booked two starting at 3:15. We got in right at 4:00 and raced to our first FP before the time ran out. Second one was for 4:30 and then we picked up one more in the park once I'd done those two. I wasn't sure what direction we would want to go after our first two so I didn't prebook. After that one all FP were distributed for the day or I would have kept on going.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Just make sure to link your party tickets in your MDE. I booked two starting at 3:15. We got in right at 4:00 and raced to our first FP before the time ran out. Second one was for 4:30 and then we picked up one more in the park once I'd done those two. I wasn't sure what direction we would want to go after our first two so I didn't prebook. After that one all FP were distributed for the day or I would have kept on going.


Interesting how different people have different experiences.  The system wouldn't allow us to book anything before 4pm.  Perhaps it was just a glitch that day.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Tinkershelly said:


> I just got back yesterday from WDW with a good news story for you all.  Like many of you here on this thread, I got a 7-day Canadian Resident pass from Air Miles, and had planned to use it to upgrade to an AP for this trip.  Knowing I would be credited with $295.54 (thanks to the information from this thread ) instead of $436.65 which is the value of a full priced 7-day pass, I was prepared to pay $534.10 US to upgrade to an AP. Considering I would have paid $548.10 for a 10-day park hopper anyway, and the Air Miles pass was "free" I thought this was a good use of my Air Miles and I could benefit from the AP discounts on food and merchandise (currently 20%) and the included Memory Maker, and I could talk myself into another trip or two within the year to really get my money's worth out of the pass.  In short, I was really working the Disney math
> 
> When I got to Guest Services at MK with my Air Miles pass and my passport, the nice fellow at the window did some Disney math of his own and told me the balance would be $371 to upgrade that pass to an AP.  I quickly gave him my VISA and signed it before he could change his mind, lol.  I checked the VISA statement and that is really what I was charged, and I checked MyDisneyExperience account and I do indeed have a Platinum AP valid until Sept 2018.  I don't know where he got the value that he credited me for that pass, I can't find anything worth $458 anywhere in the current price list
> 
> I realize that this was an anomaly and no one should take what happened to me as routine but I just had to share my good fortune with you all.  Thanks for the help with my Air Miles collecting



Lucky you! I'm there in a couple of weeks, I may try to price out a couple upgrades and see what happens, maybe Disney has changed their mind on how to price our tickets, we can always hope.

The math:  it looks like he credited you full gate price for your 7 Day ticket (current price $436.65 after tax + gate fee $21.30 after tax = $457.95).  Platinum ap $829.64 - $457.95 = $371.69 owing.


----------



## ngm

It was worth it in the end, but oof it was painful getting those Sobeys gift cards.  I went straight to cash register when I first got in the store to buy my first one.  The first card didn't work, took just a minute for the guy to find another, ring me up, done.  Not too bad.  Did my shopping and then went to pay and buy another GC (had originally planned to just buy one, but changed my mind).  So asked the guy for GC first, then will use it to pay for groceries.  He started ringing in my groceries.  "Wait, no, stop, GC first please."  totally confused look on his face.  Rings up GC, then immediately starts ringing in groceries.  "Wait, no, stop, I need to pay for GC first.".  Again he looks confused, then he cancels the whole order.  Then he rings up GC (2nd time).  I go to pay and it's for $1.50.  Cancels that one.  Rings it up again (3rd time), looks right, I pay.  But there's another problem.  AM didn't post, and the GC had no funds on it (didn't register properly).  Manager comes.  Voids initial transaction, re-rings up GC (4th time), finally gets its right.  AM posted.  But then I got home and realized that the AM from my first GC that I bought posted twice on my receipt, for 2 GC I have receipts totally 450 AM.  Not sure if they'll actually post to my account, or if they'll realize the mistake.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I missed out on Blue Friday  as we were doing a follow up appointment for the son and then travelling even farther to see the Daughter and her BF for the thanksgiving weekend.  I don't think hubby would have been happy with me buying things to have tote back home.  I seen there were a few things I could have taken advantage of.  I did stop at a Safeway late Friday and picked up some body washx3 and shampoo X3 for the boys to use while we were down there and just leave at the daughters house for next time we visit.  I scoop up 60 AM that way for around 45.00 with a few other things I needed to pick up.  But there were a few things I maybe could have taken advantage of if we were at home.  Oh well.  I'll just keep hunting those AM!!!


----------



## osully

I’m officially Onyx online! Now just waiting for the card. LOL it feels so special but I wish we got a discount on tickets not jus Merch & Flights!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a quote for an August trip next summer... not sure why since I don't think we can really afford to go and we just went so a year off should be in order, right??? Any way. If I am looking to get the 5-day AM ticket (adult at this point, I don't think I'd be able to save up for both child and adult) and I want to upgrade it to PH and Waterparks... can I do that and would it be on the base price of a 5-day ticket? Does that make sense? Then I could just pay for the child ticket. Honestly I don't think we really need the Park Hoppers, we barely used them this summer, but we want to check out the water parks and that seems to be the easiest way to get that. Or do I go with paying for the tickets, no park hoppers, and going to the first Halloween party (if the pattern continues). Ah! Too many choices. And a need for many many more AM.


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I got a quote for an August trip next summer... not sure why since I don't think we can really afford to go and we just went so a year off should be in order, right??? Any way. If I am looking to get the 5-day AM ticket (adult at this point, I don't think I'd be able to save up for both child and adult) and I want to upgrade it to PH and Waterparks... can I do that and would it be on the base price of a 5-day ticket? Does that make sense? Then I could just pay for the child ticket. Honestly I don't think we really need the Park Hoppers, we barely used them this summer, but we want to check out the water parks and that seems to be the easiest way to get that. Or do I go with paying for the tickets, no park hoppers, and going to the first Halloween party (if the pattern continues). Ah! Too many choices. And a need for many many more AM.



I would do Halloween party over park hoppers & waterparks


----------



## bababear_50

Alert
I just picked up 2-- 2 packages of Cineplex Odeon Great Escape packages
425 airmiles each package --under Airmiles Exclusive events.
Hugs Mel




I have two birthdays coming up in Nov and Dec and these will be a great gift.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> I’m officially Onyx online! Now just waiting for the card. LOL it feels so special but I wish we got a discount on tickets not jus Merch & Flights!!



Yes, same here!  A discount on tickets would be really nice.


----------



## mab2012

Yay for Soar into More!

06 Oct 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SOAR INTO MORE +1,300

Also new enrolment for November starts tomorrow (spend $400 get 800).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI...the November AMEX promotion is for basic AMEX card holders only....


----------



## Disney Addicted

Does it start tomorrow?  When I click on the link it says the enrollment period for the selected offer has ended.  Oh wait, I see the fine print that says tomorrow now.  Thanks!

BTW, it also says you have to be one of the first 20,000 to enroll in order to get the 800 bonus miles!!!  That's new isn't it?  I don't remember any other Soar into More offers limiting the number of people getting the bonus miles.


----------



## tinkerone

There was one offer from Amex not that long ago that had an enrollment number.  I believe that offer was 50,000 but that's just a guess, not totally sure of the number, just that there was an limit to the offer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...the November AMEX promotion is for basic AMEX card holders only....


Pretty sure they have all said that.  I have a platinum and I've enrolled and received the bonuses.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Doh! I shouldn't have cancelled my free AMEX. Maybe I should apply for that card again so I can participate in these Soar Into More promos...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...the November AMEX promotion is for basic AMEX card holders only....


*All of the offers have said this ... we're Platinum and have enrolled in all of these offers. LOVE my AMEX these days, all of these extra miles for doing what we already do, pretty sweet deal*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Pretty sure they have all said that.  I have a platinum and I've enrolled and received the bonuses.



Kewl....thanks....$400 will be easy....I'll just call DL and make a payment towards our Christmas reservation....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *All of the offers have said this ... we're Platinum and have enrolled in all of these offers. LOVE my AMEX these days, all of these extra miles for doing what we already do, pretty sweet deal*


Thanks Jacqueline....I do find that I am using my AMEX more often than I did previously....gotta love all these extra miles....


----------



## mab2012

Disney Addicted said:


> Does it start tomorrow?  When I click on the link it says the enrollment period for the selected offer has ended.  Oh wait, I see the fine print that says tomorrow now.  Thanks!



Yup, it's confusing, but the earlier offers have done this as well; they show as "ended" before actually starting.  I guess the website developers are too lazy to distinguish before / after and post an appropriate string.  It's just:

if (inactive)
  post notice

where "notice" = "enrolment period ended".

Considering all the easy miles I've been racking up, I'm happy to ignore the poor website implementation.


----------



## osully

Yay I finally got my 70 AM from 5x at Dyson via AirMilesShops back in July! This was my first time claiming missing miles and after waiting 75 days (eek) they finally let me claim them, and then posted them about 36 hours after I requested it!


----------



## osully

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Kewl....thanks....$400 will be easy....I'll just call DL and make a payment towards our Christmas reservation....


Oh that’s such a good idea! I will definitely be considering Amex!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Hurry there's only a little over 19,000 spots left for the Amex promo. lol  Thanks for posting that.  I seem to not be getting a lot of these email promos. 
BTW, if anyone needs a referral for an amex card...I'm sure there's plenty of us on here that would be happy to send you a referral link.


----------



## damo

What Amex card do you have to have to be getting all these great deals?  Is it the airmiles Amex or can it be any Amex?


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hurry there's only a little over 19,000 spots left for the Amex promo. lol  Thanks for posting that.  I seem to not be getting a lot of these email promos.
> BTW, if anyone needs a referral for an amex card...I'm sure there's plenty of us on here that would be happy to send you a referral link.


I didn't get this as a email promo.  Amex mailed out a large postcard type thing back in the spring.  Once I had that I went on the website, bookmarked it and then have been checking it regularly ever since.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> What Amex card do you have to have to be getting all these great deals?  Is it the airmiles Amex or can it be any Amex?


I have the platinum AM card


----------



## isabellea

The link above for Soar into More (get 800Am with 400$ on Amex) still gives that the enrollment is over.

Here's a link for the open enrollment: https://soarintomore.americanexpress.ca/enrollment?extlink=va-caicss-SIMV1


----------



## ngm

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hurry there's only a little over 19,000 spots left for the Amex promo. lol  Thanks for posting that.  I seem to not be getting a lot of these email promos.
> BTW, if anyone needs a referral for an amex card...I'm sure there's plenty of us on here that would be happy to send you a referral link.



If you get something for referring, happy for you to send me a link as I think I'm finally going to apply.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyers are up -- Metro's "big offers" buy 5 yogurt products ranging from $2.79 - $4.99 ea buy 5 get 50 AM.  Dairy products (milk & cheese strings) ranging from $3.99 - $5.99 ea buy 3 get 30 AM*
* Metro ON Valid Oct 12th - 18th*
*Metro QC Valid Oct 12th - 18th *** do you EVER get AM??*

*Sobeys Atlantic Valid Oct 12th - 18th*
* Buy $20.00 of General Mills products get 30 AM Buy $10.00 worth of compliments baking products get 15 AM plus a bunch of other piddly offers*

*Foodland Atlantic Valid Oct 12th - 18th*
*There is a "Turkey Bucks" offer going on, every $40.00 spent between Oct 12th-Dec 13th = 1.00 Turkey Buck which you can then apply to the cost of a Turkey between Dec 14th- 24th*


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Congratulations CdnMickeyLover!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.



Here's a hint...collect lots because you're going to need them once you want to start taking that grandbaby to Disney! LOL  And congrats.  Yes, there are usually bonus AM on diapers to be had, so that's good.


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON flyer at my door. Nothing remarkable. Lots of Buy 2 get 5AM...


----------



## kimstang

osully said:


> Sobeys ON flyer at my door. Nothing remarkable. Lots of Buy 2 get 5AM...


Thanks for letting us know. Did you get a Foodland Ontario Flyer?


----------



## osully

kimstang said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Did you get a Foodland Ontario Flyer?



No - we don't live close enough to one. I think it's a half hour drive.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys Ontario also has a use 95 AM get 25 AM. But I agree with the assessment of nothing remarkable!


----------



## AngelDisney

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.


Congratulations! One more reason to go to Disney!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had my 150 AM post from buying the giftcard at Foodland! Also had 55 miles from doing surveys WOOT*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just had my 150 AM post from buying the giftcard at Foodland! Also had 55 miles from doing surveys WOOT*


What surveys do you do?


----------



## damo

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.



Remember that you can stack coupons at Rexall.  Use the one that gets emailed on Monday and double it with the load and go.  It is especially good on Seniors Day because you get 20% off of stuff to start (always good because Rexall stuff is marked up about 20%!!!)

Congrats on the first grandchild!  We just had our first in March and earned enough air miles for 3 free Disney tickets and 3 free Universal tickets for her first Orlando trip in two weeks!!!.


----------



## kitntrip

After almost 2 weeks away, I came home very early this morning and realized my husband hasn't done any groceries while I was gone. Went to Sobeys to do groceries and AM in the west have been severely lacking. I missed last week's blue Friday unfortunately. My kid was happy though, I received 8 of those micro toys. Looked at the newest flyer starting Friday, and the AM are practically nil.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Budget car rentals has a few offers going on right now *
*Rent a car using miles and EARN miles -- Onyx members will earn 75 AM Gold & (regular i guess) collectors will earn 50 AM. Book before Oct 31st for rentals before Dec 20th*
*Budget Car Rental Promo -- Use Miles & Earn Miles*

*OR If you prefer to rent directly thru Budget Onyx members will earn 100 AM -- no coupon needed AND if you will save 25% if you use BCD code  A639502*
*Bunch of fine print on this offer -- since I'm lazy, here's the link*
*Budget Car Rental Bonus Offer Terms & Conditions *


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> What surveys do you do?


*I do surveys that come directly from Airmiles -- unfortunately they have switched to an invite only basis. Their surveys are generally quite lengthy and depending on your point of view not necessarily good payout, but i tend to open it up and plug away while doing 15 other things -- one i just did claimed to be an hour -- prolly was-- i earned 26 AM. Other times i get screened out and only earn 1. I'm also part of "Asking Canadians" and the rewards are funneled to Hudson Bay which will eventually either become AM or get transferred to gift cards i will use thru the online shopping portal*


----------



## Debbie

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.


Congratulations! We're having a new wee grandbaby in April as well. S/He'll be our third, but the first where we actually get to celebrate for the months leading up to the birth! So exciting!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nothing great in the Safeway flyer.  You can get 75 am when you buy 5 over priced items, but that's about it.  Which is ok by me...my freezer is full from last week's Blue Friday and I think my dh would kill me if I try and stuff something else in there. 
I managed to order another child Canadian special disney ticket when my Blue Friday AM posted.  Surprised there are still some there.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-october-13-to-19/all

Cake buy 1 at 7.99 (triple layer bar cakes) get 50 bonus airmiles

Buy 10.00 in Hershey chocolate get 20 bonus airmiles

Oasis Health Break Juices buy 2 get 10 bonus airmiles

Visa / Master Card buy $100.00 card get 20 airmiles


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland Ontario
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-october-13-to-19/all
> 
> Cake buy 1 at 7.99 (triple layer bar cakes) get 50 bonus airmiles
> 
> Buy 10.00 in Hershey chocolate get 20 bonus airmiles
> 
> Oasis Health Break Juices buy 2 get 10 bonus airmiles
> 
> Visa / Master Card buy $100.00 card get 20 airmiles


Thanks! I may get one of the cakes.


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianMickeylover and Debbie
Congratulations to the both of you!
Start saving those airmiles guys!
Big Hugs 

Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Congrats CdnMickeyLover and Debbie!!

Friends of ours just found out they're going to be grandparents as well.  Baby due in April.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I do surveys that come directly from Airmiles -- unfortunately they have switched to an invite only basis. Their surveys are generally quite lengthy and depending on your point of view not necessarily good payout, but i tend to open it up and plug away while doing 15 other things -- one i just did claimed to be an hour -- prolly was-- i earned 26 AM. Other times i get screened out and only earn 1. I'm also part of "Asking Canadians" and the rewards are funneled to Hudson Bay which will eventually either become AM or get transferred to gift cards i will use thru the online shopping portal*



Are you referring to the Air Miles Opinion Survey?  I didn't realize they switched to invite-only.  Can a member invite or it needs to be the company?  Was this part of their new changes that started in the past week or so?


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say I have a serious AM addiction. There is truly nothing I need in any of the flyers (Metro, Foodland or Sobeys). I saw Babears post from above and thought I could go for a cake (Sunday dinner) who doesn't need a few chocolate bars. With last weeks haul (Gift cards) I seriously don't need the AM either and yet I am considering the drive to Foodland for the cake and chocolate.

I need help, serious help!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*sigh*  AB Safeway flyer for this coming week totally is lame.  I barely see anything with AM on it, and the few things that are, are way too pricey!  Guess they are holding back on all the deals right after Thanksgiving...


----------



## ngm

Yay for grandbabies!  I swear I became a mom just so one day I can be a grandmother.  (And of course my 9 year old insists she'll never have kids).

I'm SO close to my last WDW ticket!!  Just need about 300 more.  With the contest winnings and my own AM, I'll have paid for all 4 of our park tickets, car rental and a night in a hotel.

Now to start saving up for next summer's France trip!  (Not sure how to best use miles for that, but I'll figure it out).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> *sigh* AB Safeway flyer for this coming week totally is lame. I barely see anything with AM on it, and the few things that are, are way too pricey! Guess they are holding back on all the deals right after Thanksgiving...





kitntrip said:


> Looked at the newest flyer starting Friday, and the AM are practically nil.



This week out west sucks.  I might do the buy 5 get 75 AM.  We go through lots of cheese and cheese whiz.  So maybe I will partake in that one.  But sadly...that is probably all I'll get at Safeway this week.

On a brighter note...since they finally posted some missing miles I had been hunting down...I will finally be Onyx come Sunday when they update the miles collected.  FINALLY!!!!  I had been sitting at less than 100 AM for 4 WEEKS!!!!  Thanks to all of you for the hunting tips that have gotten me to Onyx.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my weekly e-mail for Rexall -- they're having the weekend threshold spend offers again (i think the email coupon offer is usually pretty decent the week after these offers so I'll wait)*

*Spend $30.00 get 30 AM*
*Spend $50.00 get 60 AM*
*Spend $70.00 get 100 AM*
*Also for the entire week they are running the offer for loading and using a LoadnGo offer -- earn 25 AM. The details on how to sign up for and use these offers is in the first post  Don't forget to sign up for the email alert for flushots, an easy 15 AM*

*Rexall ON flyer*
*Rexall West flyer*


----------



## ottawamom

Speaking of which. Has anyone received their 15AM for signing up for the Flu shot yet? Also did anyone else use the 285AM cash get 100AM from Rexall (Aug 25ish) and receive those yet. I know they said it could take up to 8 weeks but Rexall usually posts so quickly.

Finally on the Sobeys front. The use 4 Sobeys coupons (in one transaction) from the little Blue Book promotion. Anyone seen those yet? I have a growing list of small AM amounts I'm keeping an eye on and would love to clear up.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of which. Has anyone received their 15AM for signing up for the Flu shot yet? Also did anyone else use the 285AM cash get 100AM from Rexall (Aug 25ish) and receive those yet. I know they said it could take up to 8 weeks but Rexall usually posts so quickly.
> 
> Finally on the Sobeys front. The use 4 Sobeys coupons (in one transaction) from the little Blue Book promotion. Anyone seen those yet? I have a growing list of small AM amounts I'm keeping an eye on and would love to clear up.


I'm stilling waiting for the metro use 95 get 25 as well as the offer from air miles shops, I think it was shop at two stores get 150.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I'm stilling waiting for the metro use 95 get 25 as well as the offer from air miles shops, I think it was shop at two stores get 150.



I had the Metro ones show up dated Sept 25, 2017 (I believe they were back dated, as in I only saw the addition in October, I think I posted when I did).

Shop for 150 can be up to end of November based on the time frame in the details.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Speaking of which. Has anyone received their 15AM for signing up for the Flus shot yet? Also did anyone else use the 285AM cash get 100AM from Rexall (Aug 25ish) and receive those yet. I know they said it could take up to 8 weeks but Rexall usually posts so quickly.
> 
> Finally on the Sobeys front. The use 4 Sobeys coupons (in one transaction) from the little Blue Book promotion. Anyone seen those yet? I have a growing list of small AM amounts I'm keeping an eye on and would love to clear up.


* My flu shot  miles haven't shown up yet either but i just figured that is because the email hasn't come yet?? I don't think i used the offer from Rexall in August (either didn't notice or just didn't use it ...) but there was one at the beginning of  June that i used and it posted about 3 weeks later.*

*And for Sobeys? My bonus miles appeared on my receipt. I had to ask for even more because one coupon didn't work -- they took care of that at the cash. Side note about this offer --- did you get an actual blue booklet? I always have to find my offers online and print them off.*


----------



## ottawamom

Yes I got the blue booklet. One of my coupons didn't work but I used 5 so I should be OK. The top of my receipt mentions Loyalty offer with $0 attached to it. It shows this 5 times so I hope it works. The offer period doesn't end until October 22 so I may have to wait until then to get the AM posted.

Tinkerone, I received my 25 AM from the 95AM Cash promotion at Metro just last week. They also took a while to come through.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Yes I got the blue booklet. One of my coupons didn't work but I used 5 so I should be OK. The top of my receipt mentions Loyalty offer with $0 attached to it. It shows this 5 times so I hope it works. The offer period doesn't end until October 22 so I may have to wait until then to get the AM posted.
> 
> Tinkerone, I received my 25 AM from the 95AM Cash promotion at Metro just last week. They also too a while to come through.





hdrolfe said:


> I had the Metro ones show up dated Sept 25, 2017 (I believe they were back dated, as in I only saw the addition in October, I think I posted when I did).
> 
> Shop for 150 can be up to end of November based on the time frame in the details.


Thanks for the heads up.  I just checked and they did show up September 25.  Must have been back dated or I think I would have noticed.  
Again, thanks.  I don't have to be waiting on that any more.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This week out west sucks.  I might do the buy 5 get 75 AM.  We go through lots of cheese and cheese whiz.  So maybe I will partake in that one.


Tis, true, the Cheez Whiz is a better value as a stock-up pantry item with those AM than the Kraft Singles cheese.  As you have to buy 5 of either item for the AM anyway...


well, my family could eat grilled cheese all weekend and go through one whole pack of Singles so Singles =$$$.  whereas if I buy FIVE jars of Cheez Whiz at once (and look a little odd?) for the same amount of money, that's well, probably our Cheez Whiz supply for the next five YEARS.  I dunno, depends on how often we don't have _actual _Kraft Dinner in the house... LOL  it's mainly an addition to certain recipes in our household.

which brings me to an interesting thought - does Cheez Whiz actually expire?  I've tossed plenty but that was because its open date was unknown to me.  But I don't think I've ever really seen it ... go bad.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got my SIM miles today.  Aug, Sept and Oct all credited...1600 total.  Plus, my 217 regular Amex miles.  
It was a great day!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

cdnmickeylover said:


> We were just at Rexall and saw that they are selling Disney gift cards. First time we have seen them there. You can load $25-$500 on them.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I was told that come April I'll have a new title - Grandma! So excited as it's my first grandchild. Any hints on airmile collecting and grandparenting would be much appreciated. We actually purchased diapers at Rexall (the mickey ones of course!). Best part is that they were on sale and we used this week's coupon so got 80 airmiles.



Oh my Gosh
I can see myself buying myself a "treat" each week.
Thanks for letting us know about the Disney gift cards.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I saw Disney Gift Cards at Sobeys. I checked and they said "good in parks" on them, among other things but that's what I was looking for... that I could use it to pay off a Disney hotel, tickets, meals, etc... problem I can see is it looks like they are CAD, so what would the exchange rate be one that?


----------



## seashell724

wrong place!


----------



## ottawamom

It will most likely be the rate in effect the day you do a transaction. Disney will charge your card in US $ and convert at the rate for the day. You may find you end up saving the 2.5% forex fee that most banks charge on top of that.


----------



## seashell724

Can anyone confirm that I can still buy the $150 gift card until tonight? I am looking at last weeks flyer and can't see this Advertised anywhere. I want this deal and hope it didn't end already. 

I am in central Canada btw.


----------



## kimstang

seashell724 said:


> Can anyone confirm that I can still buy the $150 gift card until tonight? I am looking at last weeks flyer and can't see this Advertised anywhere. I want this deal and hope it didn't end already.
> 
> I am in central Canada btw.


In the Ontario flyer it is on the front page top right corner I believe. I just bought 2 a few hours ago. Should be able to tonight as well.


----------



## seashell724

kimstang said:


> In the Ontario flyer it is on the front page top right corner I believe. I just bought 2 a few hours ago. Should be able to tonight as well.



Oh no. I'm in Mb. And can't see it anywhere. Just must be eastern.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I saw Disney Gift Cards at Sobeys. I checked and they said "good in parks" on them, among other things but that's what I was looking for... that I could use it to pay off a Disney hotel, tickets, meals, etc... problem I can see is it looks like they are CAD, so what would the exchange rate be one that?



We all know where my "grocery" money is going to be going now.lol
Thanks for sharing this info.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I saw Disney Gift Cards at Sobeys. I checked and they said "good in parks" on them, among other things but that's what I was looking for... that I could use it to pay off a Disney hotel, tickets, meals, etc... problem I can see is it looks like they are CAD, so *what would the exchange rate be* one that?



Its the rate of exchange on the day you actually make a purchase.  That just leaves to much to chance for my liking.  To me, I would rather purchase US with my $50 then purchase a GC for $50.  I may only get $45 US dollars but that is a sure thing and who knows what rate I will get when I convert it later.  Might only be $35.  Might also be $55 although that's unlikely.  To many ifs for me.  I'll keep buying my US as I have the $$ and put it into my US account.


----------



## osully

Now.. if they ever put Disney gift cards on AM promo... thatd be a win win!


----------



## kitntrip

Just checked my AM app, I won't complain!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've missed adding my congrats to all the new babies joining the families! I think we need to have a shower -- so many things that need to be bought for a new little one to properly cultivate the correct level of Disney fever.*

*



*


----------



## ngm

So if we're seeing Disney GCs at Sobeys/Rexall, we can't get AM on buying them, right?  Can we use cash miles to buy them?

Will be keeping my eyes peeled at Shell, because then I know I can get AM on buying them!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ngm said:


> So if we're seeing Disney GCs at Sobeys/Rexall, we can't get AM on buying them, right?  Can we use cash miles to buy them?
> 
> Will be keeping my eyes peeled at Shell, because then I know I can get AM on buying them!


*Sorry, after the security breach early this year you can't redeem cash miles for gift cards. If they end up at Shell then you would earn miles, I forget what the daily limit is but they regularly have bonus promos!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Curious if anyone else has a threshold spend in their Rexall LoadnGo offers for next week? They usually pop up on Fridays to load and once again i do NOT have one *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious if anyone else has a threshold spend in their Rexall LoadnGo offers for next week? They usually pop up on Fridays to load and once again i do NOT have one *



One of my daughters didn't get one last week while the rest of us did, now the same for this week.  This week the rest of us have spend $40, receive 60 airmiles, she has nothing.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious if anyone else has a threshold spend in their Rexall LoadnGo offers for next week? They usually pop up on Fridays to load and once again i do NOT have one *



I have a S$40, G60AM.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have the $40 for 60AM as well. Hoping I can do it so I can get the extra 25 AM for using one.


----------



## kerreyn

Same here - Spend $40 get 60.


----------



## ngm

Same $40 to get $60.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 You have great timing, sent you a pm.Thanks again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Are you referring to the Air Miles Opinion Survey?  I didn't realize they switched to invite-only.  Can a member invite or it needs to be the company?  Was this part of their new changes that started in the past week or so?


*Sorry -- this question got lost in the clutter of my mind!*

*Yeah, they went the route of invite only about a month ago --*
*How do I become a member?*
*As an invite-only panel, we’ve made signing up for Rewarding Your Opinions simple. Follow the link in your email invitation and complete the registration page to sign up. You must be a member of the AIR MILES® Reward Program to join the panel. *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious if anyone else has a threshold spend in their Rexall LoadnGo offers for next week? They usually pop up on Fridays to load and once again i do NOT have one *





Rexall Load and Go
I don't have an extra one again (threshold spend),,,just the one that is listed in the flyer,,,
(Spend $70 or more and get 100 Bonus Miles, $50 or more and get 60 Bonus Miles, or $30 or more and get 30 Bonus Miles)
not sure what's up with this?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I went to Foodland this afternoon and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
bought 1 or 2 or 3 cakes,,lol.
I am celebrating  that I gave notice to my work this week.
I am going from full time to part time in Feb 2018.
Tough decision to make, but I am happy!
Hugs Mel


----------



## grantclaire

bababear_50 said:


> I am going from full time to part time in Feb 2018



That is a very good reason to celebrate, congrats!


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious if anyone else has a threshold spend in their Rexall LoadnGo offers for next week? They usually pop up on Fridays to load and once again i do NOT have one *



I have a spend 40 get 60.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I ordered a child's 7 day Canadian Discount Ticket and I received a hard plastic ticket.  No code like the adult ones I received that you have to redeem for an actual ticket.  No mention anywhere about needing a Canadian passport, or anything about Canadian Resident ticket anywhere on the order form either.  Anyone else order a child's Canadian discount and get this?  If they sent a regular ticket by mistake, do they expire?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I went to Foodland this afternoon and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> bought 1 or 2 or 3 cakes,,lol.
> I am celebrating  that I gave notice to my work this week.
> I am going from full time to part time in Feb 2018.
> Tough decision to make, but I am happy!
> Hugs Mel


Very nice enjoy the free time


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I went to Foodland this afternoon and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> bought 1 or 2 or 3 cakes,,lol.
> I am celebrating  that I gave notice to my work this week.
> I am going from full time to part time in Feb 2018.
> Tough decision to make, but I am happy!
> Hugs Mel



Congratulations on having one foot into the retirement world.

I picked up a cake also but I'm thinking I really shouldn't serve it to company without testing it first. May have to go back and get a different flavour if this one doesn't measure up


----------



## ngm

momof2gr8kids said:


> I ordered a child's 7 day Canadian Discount Ticket and I received a hard plastic ticket.  No code like the adult ones I received that you have to redeem for an actual ticket.  No mention anywhere about needing a Canadian passport, or anything about Canadian Resident ticket anywhere on the order form either.  Anyone else order a child's Canadian discount and get this?  If they sent a regular ticket by mistake, do they expire?


I got the same. I’ve linked to MDE and on MDE it says expiry 2019-01-14


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ngm said:


> I got the same. I’ve linked to MDE and on MDE it says expiry 2019-01-14


Well I'm not planning to use mine before then..crap. I'll have to contact them and figure it out.


----------



## Debbie

Congratulations on the PT, bababear! And the cake. Congratulations on the cake.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ngm said:


> I got the same. I’ve linked to MDE and on MDE it says expiry 2019-01-14



Ugh, they make this SO difficult now to save for a vacation!  So last day to use new tickets will be December 31 of the following year and they expire 14 days later ie. Jan 14. Sounds like January would be a much better time to redeem than the fall since it gives you an additional year (I suppose this needs to be confirmed in January), unless you are absolutely sure of your plans.  From mousesavers:


*A newly purchased standard ticket has an expiration date of December 31 of the year after it was issued.* For example, tickets bought in 2017 must have their first use by December 31, 2018. If they’re used on or before that date, they will expire normally after 14 days or all the admissions are used up (see above). So, in theory, you could use a ticket that “expires” on December 31, 2018 until January 13, 2019, as long as you use it first on December 31, and thus activate the ticket. If tickets are not used by the expiration date, they “expire” but still retain some value. They’re no longer useful for admission, but they can be upgraded to new tickets, effectively forever. You can always turn in an expired, unused ticket toward a new ticket of the same or higher price.


----------



## disneybound08

I don’t have any products listed in my offers for Rexall. I have a spend threshold offer but zero products. I haven’t done a Rexall shop in a few weeks but seems odd to me. I’d like to earn my bonus 25 air miles for using a load and go but wasn’t planning on spending up to my threshold offer. Are products not listed on load and go anymore? For instance buy candy and get 5 bonus miles or buy cotton swabs and earn 2 bonus miles.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Congratulations on having on foot into the retirement world.
> 
> I picked up a cake also but I'm thinking I really shouldn't serve it to company without testing it first. May have to go back and get a different flavour if this one doesn't measure up


Hi Hon
Thanks for the good wishes.
I think you need to have a sampler pack (3-4 choices) for company...lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes,on my baby steps into semi retirement.
The next few months will be all about how I struggle to leave at 12 noon and not work from home.lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Ugh, they make this SO difficult now to save for a vacation!  So last day to use new tickets will be December 31 of the following year and they expire 14 days later ie. Jan 14. Sounds like January would be a much better time to redeem than the fall since it gives you an additional year (I suppose this needs to be confirmed in January), unless you are absolutely sure of your plans.  From mousesavers:
> 
> 
> *A newly purchased standard ticket has an expiration date of December 31 of the year after it was issued.* For example, tickets bought in 2017 must have their first use by December 31, 2018. If they’re used on or before that date, they will expire normally after 14 days or all the admissions are used up (see above). So, in theory, you could use a ticket that “expires” on December 31, 2018 until January 13, 2019, as long as you use it first on December 31, and thus activate the ticket. If tickets are not used by the expiration date, they “expire” but still retain some value. They’re no longer useful for admission, but they can be upgraded to new tickets, effectively forever. You can always turn in an expired, unused ticket toward a new ticket of the same or higher price.


Yuck this sucks, glad I have a bunch stocked up. Have to look more into this. Wondering if AM tickets in stock have this.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> Ugh, they make this SO difficult now to save for a vacation!  So last day to use new tickets will be December 31 of the following year and they expire 14 days later ie. Jan 14. Sounds like January would be a much better time to redeem than the fall since it gives you an additional year (I suppose this needs to be confirmed in January), unless you are absolutely sure of your plans.  From mousesavers:
> 
> 
> *A newly purchased standard ticket has an expiration date of December 31 of the year after it was issued.* For example, tickets bought in 2017 must have their first use by December 31, 2018. If they’re used on or before that date, they will expire normally after 14 days or all the admissions are used up (see above). So, in theory, you could use a ticket that “expires” on December 31, 2018 until January 13, 2019, as long as you use it first on December 31, and thus activate the ticket. If tickets are not used by the expiration date, they “expire” but still retain some value. They’re no longer useful for admission, but they can be upgraded to new tickets, effectively forever. You can always turn in an expired, unused ticket toward a new ticket of the same or higher price.



So this means that your expired tickets will still be good but you will have to upgrade to a current ticket and pay the difference between the expired ticket and current ticket price?  Sounds like more Disney money grab.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Yuck this sucks, glad I have a bunch stocked up. Have to look more into this. Wondering if AM tickets in stock have this.





damo said:


> So this means that your expired tickets will still be good but you will have to upgrade to a current ticket and pay the difference between the expired ticket and current ticket price?  Sounds like more Disney money grab.



I'm finding this so complicated, freezing the value of old tickets when they increase the price, expiring tickets at the end of the year.  Just so hard to plan ahead, I guess I just need to figure out how to best work with it.

I'm there in two weeks, I was going to use 5 day Canadian am tickets but they expire 2030 so I'd really rather hold onto them.  I only have points for one more ticket (at 4695 am ugh) but I think I might get it and it will save one more 2030 expiry ticket.

Slightly different topic but I may also try to add hoppers to my 5 day Canadian am vouchers.  From what I am reading on mousesavers and disboards' threads, these might now be valued as current year wholesale tickets and would be bridged to current gate price as long as Disney hasn't increased prices or expired the tickets. Another reason for not redeeming ahead of time!

From mousesavers again:

*Magic Your Way tickets that were purchased from a third-party reseller* like Undercover Tourist, a travel agent, or from Disney as part of a Magic Your Way Vacation Package are considered* “wholesale” *tickets.


*If you are upgrading a wholesale, unexpired Magic Your Way ticket, originally purchased on or after 2/12/17, to a new ticket with more days or features, *and the ticket is unused or partially used but still valid, the ticket you are turning in should be bridged to the current gate price*.* Subtract the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re buying from the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re turning in, and that’s what you should be charged.
Someone on this thread a week ago posted that they upgraded their Canadian am ticket to an ap and this is how it was priced.


----------



## mernin

I’ve received the email offers from sobers since they started.  For the last few weeks they’ve come from Safeway (we shopped at one this summer) not Sobeys. I just went to check what offers I had before shopping and the app shows none loaded even though I clicked through the email.  It’s so weird. Has anyone had anything like this happen?


----------



## ottawamom

Go to Sobeys.com and click on my offers. Enter your AM card # then click on the offers you want to load. This method works for me each time. I rarely wait for the email to arrive before I load my offers. They should be up Friday morning, although recently I've been able to load them on Thursday.


----------



## mernin

ottawamom said:


> Go to Sobeys.com and click on my offers. Enter your AM card # then click on the offers you want to load. This method works for me each time. I rarely wait for the email to arrive before I load my offers. They should be up Friday morning, although recently I've been able to load them on Thursday.


ive done that but what is weird is that they are from Safeway not Sobeys and only valid there (says the terms & conditions). I went to Sobeys today and nothing redeemed.  They were from Sobeys up until a few weeks ago and didn’t have any issue.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Days In the Sun said:


> *Magic Your Way tickets that were purchased from a third-party reseller* like Undercover Tourist, a travel agent, or from Disney as part of a Magic Your Way Vacation Package are considered* “wholesale” *tickets.
> 
> 
> *If you are upgrading a wholesale, unexpired Magic Your Way ticket, originally purchased on or after 2/12/17, to a new ticket with more days or features, *and the ticket is unused or partially used but still valid, the ticket you are turning in should be bridged to the current gate price*.* Subtract the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re buying from the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re turning in, and that’s what you should be charged.
> Someone on this thread a week ago posted that they upgraded their Canadian am ticket to an ap and this is how it was priced.



That was me!  September 27th I handed in a 7-day pass that I got from Air Miles during the Canadian resident promotion and upgraded it to a Platinum annual pass.  Later when I did the math it seems he gave me a value of $458US towards the pass, so it cost me $371US to upgrade it to the AP.  I didn't know there was a new policy at the time and I was expecting to receive a value of $295US for the 7-day pass, so it was a wonderful surprise and welcome savings for sure!


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm finding this so complicated, freezing the value of old tickets when they increase the price, expiring tickets at the end of the year.  Just so hard to plan ahead, I guess I just need to figure out how to best work with it.
> 
> I'm there in two weeks, I was going to use 5 day Canadian am tickets but they expire 2030 so I'd really rather hold onto them.  I only have points for one more ticket (at 4695 am ugh) but I think I might get it and it will save one more 2030 expiry ticket.
> 
> Slightly different topic but I may also try to add hoppers to my 5 day Canadian am vouchers.  From what I am reading on mousesavers and disboards' threads, these might now be valued as current year wholesale tickets and would be bridged to current gate price as long as Disney hasn't increased prices or expired the tickets. Another reason for not redeeming ahead of time!
> 
> From mousesavers again:
> 
> *Magic Your Way tickets that were purchased from a third-party reseller* like Undercover Tourist, a travel agent, or from Disney as part of a Magic Your Way Vacation Package are considered* “wholesale” *tickets.
> 
> 
> *If you are upgrading a wholesale, unexpired Magic Your Way ticket, originally purchased on or after 2/12/17, to a new ticket with more days or features, *and the ticket is unused or partially used but still valid, the ticket you are turning in should be bridged to the current gate price*.* Subtract the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re buying from the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re turning in, and that’s what you should be charged.
> Someone on this thread a week ago posted that they upgraded their Canadian am ticket to an ap and this is how it was priced.



I'm going in two weeks as well and will try to upgrade to parkhoppers.  If this is a new policy, then we will upgrade, otherwise we will not.  I will report back.


----------



## mab2012

Days In the Sun said:


> Slightly different topic but I may also try to add hoppers to my 5 day Canadian am vouchers.  From what I am reading on mousesavers and disboards' threads, these might now be valued as current year wholesale tickets and would be bridged to current gate price as long as Disney hasn't increased prices or expired the tickets. Another reason for not redeeming ahead of time!
> ...
> Someone on this thread a week ago posted that they upgraded their Canadian am ticket to an ap and this is how it was priced.



I think Tinkershelly got lucky.  Many others have tried upgrading and NOT gotten the gate price as credit for their Canadian Resident tickets.  The bridging policy is not supposed to apply to discounted tickets.

Hope it works out for you though, and please post back and let us know if it does!  I have 4 Canadian Resident tickets that we would probably upgrade if we could get gate price, but it's not worth losing the discount.


----------



## mab2012

momof2gr8kids said:


> I ordered a child's 7 day Canadian Discount Ticket and I received a hard plastic ticket.  No code like the adult ones I received that you have to redeem for an actual ticket.  No mention anywhere about needing a Canadian passport, or anything about Canadian Resident ticket anywhere on the order form either.  Anyone else order a child's Canadian discount and get this?  If they sent a regular ticket by mistake, do they expire?





ngm said:


> I got the same. I’ve linked to MDE and on MDE it says expiry 2019-01-14



Maybe not so great if you actually wanted the specific ticket you bought, but for anyone who was thinking of picking up the child Canadian Resident tickets to upgrade, this is awesome!  If Air Miles is still charging Canadian Resident rates for these tickets and then sending out regular tickets, they will be upgradable at a much lower cost.

I don't expect it will last long though.  Likely it was either a relatively isolated mistake, or the Cdn. Resident tickets will soon be removed from the Air Miles site.

I'm kinda tempted to pick up a couple though.  My youngest is nearly 9, and will be 10 before he'll need a new ticket, but even at the discount value those Cdn. Resident tickets are a better use of Air Miles than the new adult tickets.


----------



## osully

So confusing! But good to know they won't ever expire the tickets. You just might have to pay extra. 
Unless you have the "never expire" ticket.


----------



## bgula

Does anyone remember what the value is for the CDN 7-day child ticket?  I think the adult value is $295.54 by what I've read here.


----------



## bgula

damo said:


> I'm going in two weeks as well and will try to upgrade to parkhoppers.  If this is a new policy, then we will upgrade, otherwise we will not.  I will report back.



Are your tickets the CDN tickets, or the ones that they're handing out now (hard plastic) that are supposed to still be CDN?  I'd be very interested to know what value they attach to them now as we use the value of the tickets toward renewing AP's.
We've been having the debate this morning as to whether to take the chance and order some of the current child tickets and hope that we get full value.  As of now, I think we're waiting to hear as it's not in our best interest to use those tickets if they are of reduced value.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> I think Tinkershelly got lucky.  Many others have tried upgrading and NOT gotten the gate price as credit for their Canadian Resident tickets.  The bridging policy is not supposed to apply to discounted tickets.
> 
> Hope it works out for you though, and please post back and let us know if it does!  I have 4 Canadian Resident tickets that we would probably upgrade if we could get gate price, but it's not worth losing the discount.



You could be quite right, might be some wishful thinking. I haven't seen anyone report about unsuccessfully upgrading in this circumstance, likely I just need to look a little harder.  They would have to be AM tickets purchased after 2/12/17, not ones purchased directly from Disney and they would have tried to upgrade after the Canadian promo ended.  I also don't know when the policy change occurred, mousesavers current posting date is Aug 2, 2017.

I have just ordered a 5d ticket for 4695am, hopefully it gets here in time.  If I can't upgrade the Canadian tickets, I will just upgrade the regular am one.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Tinkershelly said:


> That was me!  September 27th I handed in a 7-day pass that I got from Air Miles during the Canadian resident promotion and upgraded it to a Platinum annual pass.  Later when I did the math it seems he gave me a value of $458US towards the pass, so it cost me $371US to upgrade it to the AP.  I didn't know there was a new policy at the time and I was expecting to receive a value of $295US for the 7-day pass, so it was a wonderful surprise and welcome savings for sure!



@Tinkershelly, yes it was you! I apologize as I didn't have time to search for your post and give you credit.  

Did you convert your Canadian voucher to a ticket and then upgrade to an ap later ... or straight from voucher to ap?

Also, would you happen to  know when you ordered your am voucher? ie.  was it after the Disney offer ended May 20?  Just wondering if that might make a difference.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else having trouble logging onto the Airmiles site. I don't know if they are down updating things or what. Tried my # and DH# it keeps sending me to the pink log in page and won't let me get any further.



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks for the good wishes.
> I think you need to have a sampler pack (3-4 choices) for company...lol.
> Hugs Mel



I took your advice and picked up two others so I do now have a sample pack for dinner tonight.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging onto the Airmiles site. I don't know if they are down updating things or what. Tried my # and DH# it keeps sending me to the pink log in page and won't let me get any further.



Can't get in either.  I ordered a ticket at 12:10pm and haven't been able to get in since shortly after that.  App is working but perhaps limited functions????


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging onto the Airmiles site. I don't know if they are down updating things or what. Tried my # and DH# it keeps sending me to the pink log in page and won't let me get any further.



Glad to see I am not the only one...never had this before so I came to our thread to see if anyone else had posted...This is the message I see when I try to log in "Oops   system error, please try later"


----------



## damo

bgula said:


> Are your tickets the CDN tickets, or the ones that they're handing out now (hard plastic) that are supposed to still be CDN?  I'd be very interested to know what value they attach to them now as we use the value of the tickets toward renewing AP's.
> We've been having the debate this morning as to whether to take the chance and order some of the current child tickets and hope that we get full value.  As of now, I think we're waiting to hear as it's not in our best interest to use those tickets if they are of reduced value.



No, mine are the paper ones that say CDN special on them.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging onto the Airmiles site. I don't know if they are down updating things or what. Tried my # and DH# it keeps sending me to the pink log in page and won't let me get any further.
> 
> 
> 
> I took your advice and picked up two others so I do now have a sample pack for dinner tonight.


I can get in however maybe the issue has resolved itself by now.  Try now if you haven't already.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mab2012 said:


> Maybe not so great if you actually wanted the specific ticket you bought, but for anyone who was thinking of picking up the child Canadian Resident tickets to upgrade, this is awesome!  If Air Miles is still charging Canadian Resident rates for these tickets and then sending out regular tickets, they will be upgradable at a much lower cost.
> 
> I don't expect it will last long though.  Likely it was either a relatively isolated mistake, or the Cdn. Resident tickets will soon be removed from the Air Miles site.
> 
> I'm kinda tempted to pick up a couple though.  My youngest is nearly 9, and will be 10 before he'll need a new ticket, but even at the discount value those Cdn. Resident tickets are a better use of Air Miles than the new adult tickets.


Yes, if we were going before the expiry I'd be excited!  I know someone mentioned that you'd still be able to use the value of the ticket after it expired to put towards a new ticket.  However I imagine you'd have to do that in person and wouldn't be able to make FP in advance with an expired ticket.


----------



## osully

I'm so tempted by that carry-on Minnie Mouse suitcase... but know that I should just keep saving til I have 5200AM for another 7 day ticket...


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> I'm so tempted by that carry-on Minnie Mouse suitcase... but know that I should just keep saving til I have 5200AM for another 7 day ticket...



I know the feeling,,,
I just cashed in 850 for two Escape movie packages and then decided I needed another one,,
I am supposed to be saving for more Universal tickets.
But on a good note I'm getting my Christmas shopping done.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

Days In the Sun said:


> @Tinkershelly, yes it was you! I apologize as I didn't have time to search for your post and give you credit.
> 
> Did you convert your Canadian voucher to a ticket and then upgrade to an ap later ... or straight from voucher to ap?
> 
> Also, would you happen to  know when you ordered your am voucher? ie.  was it after the Disney offer ended May 20?  Just wondering if that might make a difference.



I just looked back at my Air Miles account and I got that voucher in Nov 2016, so I'm not sure how I got the full value of a 7-day pass.  And I brought the voucher to Guest Services at the Magic Kingdom and turned it into an AP directly.  I'm not sure what the cast member did, he might have turned it into a 7-day pass before turning it into an AP, he didn't say and I definitely didn't ask!

I have another Canadian resident voucher which I ordered from Air Miles in July and which has a date on the back of March 2017, so I do know it was the November voucher that I used.  I don't have an explanation for my good fortune, but I'm definitely doing the happy dance.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Tinkershelly said:


> I just looked back at my Air Miles account and I got that voucher in Nov 2016, so I'm not sure how I got the full value of a 7-day pass.  And I brought the voucher to Guest Services at the Magic Kingdom and turned it into an AP directly.  I'm not sure what the cast member did, he might have turned it into a 7-day pass before turning it into an AP, he didn't say and I definitely didn't ask!
> 
> I have another Canadian resident voucher which I ordered from Air Miles in July and which has a date on the back of March 2017, so I do know it was the November voucher that I used.  I don't have an explanation for my good fortune, but I'm definitely doing the happy dance.



Thank you so much, all your info is helpful.  I have 4 Canadian vouchers, 2 issued May 2017 with 2/26/17 and then two issued July and August with 3/9/17.  I was hoping yours was timestamped somehow after May when the promo was over but definitely not the case. I will try the August one first regardless.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall Coupon -- just wish i had a LoadnGo one to stack with it!*

*Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid October 16 - 19*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Donald, Off to shop now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So the old brain is processing this whole expiry date thing as clearly as mud.  
Can someone tell me.....
I have two Can. vouchers dated Feb 26 and one dated Mar 9.  What is the expiry on these?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So the old brain is processing this whole expiry date thing as clearly as mud.
> Can someone tell me.....
> I have two Can. vouchers dated Feb 26 and one dated Mar 9.  What is the expiry on these?
> 
> Thanks!


*My understanding on the expiry of the green Canadian exchange vouchers is that they don't (date in people's MDE is 2030, correct?) I don't think it matters what the date printed on them is -- you only need to worry about that date if it's on the hard credit-card type tickets. THOSE, if it is post Feb 12, 2017 then you will run into the expiration problems. Contrary to some info that's floating around, my understanding is that it will not matter when you choose to attach them to your MDE account, the expiration date is connected to the ticket number. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> So the old brain is processing this whole expiry date thing as clearly as mud.
> Can someone tell me.....
> I have two Can. vouchers dated Feb 26 and one dated Mar 9.  What is the expiry on these?
> 
> Thanks!



The green Canadian vouchers do not expire. 

My experience: when you attach them to MDE you can book fastpasses on them until Dec 31, 2030.  If you take the green voucher to Disney guest services, they will give you a unused hard ticket. That ticket will expire December 31, 2030 even if it's not attached to MDE.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall Coupon -- just wish i had a LoadnGo one to stack with it!*
> 
> *Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid October 16 - 19*



Thank you.   I think I might go there this week.  I have an identical L&G so I'd get 120 for $40.  I'll have to see what offers are in the flyer for this week.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So I got my black envelope in this afternoon's mail with my Onyx cards!  It's been a couple of years since I first received these.  Nice to see them again.  My thanks to everyone on this thread!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, did no one else get that second SIM AMEX offer for October?  (Oct 6-31st.  Spend $500 in $100 cumulative orders and get 500 air miles)  I reported it right away when I received the e-mail but so I don't believe I have read that anyone else received the e-mail.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shop The Block came out mid November 2016.  Here's hoping a new pre-Christmas promotion starts soon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We've hit another milestone  @ottawamom holds the honour of the first post on page 400! I think we need to spend the day at the beach  today!*


----------



## ottawamom

Gotta admit I could go for a beach day and 41C with humidity. I had to turn the furnace on this afternoon, I couldn't stand the cold in this house any longer. I will turn it off again once it's warmed up as it is supposed to be warmer tomorrow.

Shopped at Sobeys today only 13AM but I did get some food at really good deals. That and my Sobeys has a spend $50 Mon-Thurs get a $10GC. Rexall was 178AM. Not a bad day hunting.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *My understanding on the expiry of the green Canadian exchange vouchers is that they don't (date in people's MDE is 2030, correct?) I don't think it matters what the date printed on them is -- you only need to worry about that date if it's on the hard credit-card type tickets. THOSE, if it is post Feb 12, 2017 then you will run into the expiration problems. Contrary to some info that's floating around, my understanding is that it will not matter when you choose to attach them to your MDE account, the expiration date is connected to the ticket number. *





Days In the Sun said:


> The green Canadian vouchers do not expire.
> 
> My experience: when you attach them to MDE you can book fastpasses on them until Dec 31, 2030.  If you take the green voucher to Disney guest services, they will give you a unused hard ticket. That ticket will expire December 31, 2030 even if it's not attached to MDE.


Thanks!  That is what I thought but then  all this talk of expiry and ticket value etc got me second guessing.  

You have no idea how badly I want to go to WDW right now.....sadly, airfare is high on the weekends that I think I could slip away from work for 4 or 5 days.  I would be quite happy to just be on property and eat Mickey food.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, did no one else get that second SIM AMEX offer for October?  (Oct 6-31st.  Spend $500 in $100 cumulative orders and get 500 air miles)  I reported it right away when I received the e-mail but so I don't believe I have read that anyone else received the e-mail.


My statement date is the 10th so if I where to get that....and I made the  required purchases.....I wouldn't see it until November.  I never saw any info about it so I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I would be quite happy to just be on property and eat Mickey food.



*This is me right now ... I've been searching for a very long time now to find somewhere to go that provides the same safe food that Mickey does! I have a slew of dietary issues that make dining out difficult but at Disney i can go anywhere and get food that's safe & delicious. So nice to sit down and not cook for myself but that is really hard to find anywhere else. I'm open for any suggestions with 2 caveats: 1) can't be in the States (won't get into it or i risk getting slapped by a moderator!) 2) i can't handle a cruise (seasick isn't a strong enough word for how i react to being on a boat) Maybe we'll just take the money and pay someone to come here and cook for 2 weeks???*


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> So the old brain is processing this whole expiry date thing as clearly as mud.
> Can someone tell me.....
> I have two Can. vouchers dated Feb 26 and one dated Mar 9.  What is the expiry on these?
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered my second AM Canadian ticket in July and it's showing December 31, 2030 on my MDE. It should have no expiration.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is me right now ... I've been searching for a very long time now to find somewhere to go that provides the same safe food that Mickey does! I have a slew of dietary issues that make dining out difficult but at Disney i can go anywhere and get food that's safe & delicious. So nice to sit down and not cook for myself but that is really hard to find anywhere else. I'm open for any suggestions with 2 caveats: 1) can't be in the States (won't get into it or i risk getting slapped by a moderator!) 2) i can't handle a cruise (seasick isn't a strong enough word for how i react to being on a boat) Maybe we'll just take the money and pay someone to come here and cook for 2 weeks???*


That's a great alternative indeed!


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *We've hit another milestone  @ottawamom holds the honour of the first post on page 400! I think we need to spend the day at the beach  today!*



That's my profile picture! LOL. I love combining a beach vacation with  some Disney time. The Disney for me and my girls and the beach for hubby and the girls (personally I'm not a big fan of the sand). That way everybody is happy and DH is more willing to take yearly trip to visit Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## osully

Waiting for my Onyx card to arrive  

Interesting. Never thought to add my green voucher into my DME. I did take photos of it in case something happens to the ticket!


----------



## isabellea

For those who were waiting for the 2017-2018 DLR tickets on airmiles, they are now available. We are going for the first time in April and I just ordered my first one. Now I need to get an additional 3000 AM before then...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I have officially hit Onyx...thanks to all of you and your awesome hunting tips!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall rant
Well I am in protest mode with Rexall,,, at least until they start posting a threshold deal for me.
I also am fed up with the offers I am getting.
All my offers are things I just bought the week before,,,,,why would I have a need the very next week to buy them again?
I am just going to redirect my absolute must have pharmacy needs elsewhere for awhile.
ok rant over.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> IWell I am in protest mode with Rexall,,, at least until they start posting a threshold deal for me.
> I also am fed up with the offers I am getting.
> All my offers are things I just bought the week before,,,,,why would I have a need the very next week to buy them again?


Stupidstore did that with me.  I stopped going there for a month and only went to Safeway.  I started getting decent offers again from them.  So far they haven't dwindled with the amount of points or $$$ amount to achieve the points.  Which was happening for my regular items...an example...my boys's favorite muffins...they would price them at 4.98 then give me an offer of 100 points for every 5.00 i spent on the muffins   It was frustrating for me.  I did a couple weeks of shopping at Safeway...and Bang...good offers again.


----------



## buyerbrad

AngelDisney said:


> I ordered my second AM Canadian ticket in July and it's showing December 31, 2030 on my MDE. It should have no expiration.



On the weekend through the Airmiles website, I ordered what was supposed to be a Non-Expiring 5-Day Child ticket.  Unlike the previous 3 green voucher tickets I got when I redeemed in the summer, this was an actual hard copy ticket.  When I entered into my account it is showing an expiry date of 2019-01-14.
Has anybody contacted Airmiles about this yet?


----------



## tinkerone

I just had _the worst_ experience I have ever had with Rexall so I'm not totally happy with them right now either.  If they screwed up my Load and Go miles I'm going to be doing some loud talking with them.  My bill was so messed up they finally voided the whole thing and started over.  Had to do several price fixes and there were 6 $1 off coupons attached to items that they had never keyed in.  My bill was about $15 more than I thought it would be which is why I looked at my bill in the car before heading back in.  
I'm getting the offers, they just need to understand how they work.  At least when I left the cashier gave me extra Marvel things, I was there for over an hour getting my items corrected so I guess that's the least they could do.  Their usually so good, but today............


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall rant
> Well I am in protest mode with Rexall,,, at least until they start posting a threshold deal for me.
> I also am fed up with the offers I am getting.
> All my offers are things I just bought the week before,,,,,why would I have a need the very next week to buy them again?
> I am just going to redirect my absolute must have pharmacy needs elsewhere for awhile.
> ok rant over.
> Hugs Mel


*THIS! all day long, THIS!!! I have gone from getting 11 offers plus my threshold spend to 6 stupid offers. Last week i had a spend $10 get 20 AM and decided it wasn't worth my while to make the trek to a store (either an hour on foot or wait till hubby's home so i have the car and then he wants to tag along and mess with my mojo) Last bunch included no-name hair growth (hubby took offense  ), baby wipes (youngest is almost 29). This batch is a tad better -- I'll use at least one to get my bonus for using a loaded offer.  I do need a few things so i can squeeze out one of the weekly sales.*

*****couple of side notes so i don't clutter the thread: My AMEX miles posted --900 SiM guessing they finally figured out the online shopping offers. Add to the regular monthly miles and we got 1006 SWEET, i just need to earn 125 more and we'll have enough for $1300 worth of certificates for Travel Agency!!!! *

*AND one last thing, how are those 50 AM cakes from Foodland? Worth making a trip that will take about 90 minutes????*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

buyerbrad said:


> On the weekend through the Airmiles website, I ordered what was supposed to be a Non-Expiring 5-Day Child ticket.  Unlike the previous 3 green voucher tickets I got when I redeemed in the summer, this was an actual hard copy ticket.  When I entered into my account it is showing an expiry date of 2019-01-14.
> Has anybody contacted Airmiles about this yet?



I did the online chat the other day.  They were going to have someone call me back about it as they were unsure.  The agent told me Disney tickets don't expire, so I gave him the Disney Ticket Changes and Canadian Ticket 101.  LOL.  Anyways, I told him I wanted the Canadian Resident Non Expiring Child ticket that I ordered, which is still on their website, and if they no longer had them I wanted to return it and my airmiles back since I wouldn't be going prior to the expiry date.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Bakery cakes review:
Well I tried the white cake with a peach filling top--yucky--I gave one away.
Chocolate cake -cookies and cream,,,ok but nothing special.
I was hoping for a spice cake or banana cake but no luck.
IMHO not worth the money.
Ottawamom bought a couple maybe she had better luck.
Hugs Mel

P.S.
I finally got the airmiles from various surveys I've done over the last 6 months--maybe because I told chat I will no longer do Airmiles or Sponsor surveys because I never get the airmiles offered /promised.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *AND one last thing, how are those 50 AM cakes from Foodland? Worth making a trip that will take about 90 minutes????*



They are good. Just had a slice of the Snickers one. They had Snickers, Cookies and Cream, Black Forest, Chocolate Fudge, White Cake, White Cake with Lemon topping, and a few others. Is 50AM worth the 90 min drive. Probably not. I think they would freeze well but my advice would be to save yourself the calories.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> They are good. Just had a slice of the Snickers one. They had Snickers, Cookies and Cream, Black Forest, Chocolate Fudge, White Cake, White Cake with Lemon topping, and a few others. Is 50AM worth the 90 min drive. Probably not. I think they would freeze well but my advice would be to save yourself the calories.



Oh my your cakes sound much better than the two choices I had.
Now Snickers I could go for!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> They are good. Just had a slice of the Snickers one. They had Snickers, Cookies and Cream, Black Forest, Chocolate Fudge, White Cake, White Cake with Lemon topping, and a few others. Is 50AM worth the 90 min drive. Probably not. I think they would freeze well but my advice would be to save yourself the calories.





bababear_50 said:


> Oh my your cakes sound much better than the two choices I had.
> Now Snickers I could go for!
> Hugs Mel



I still haven't got the one cake I have planned to get. I pass by Foodland on my way to see my mom anyways, so it's not a special trip. Yet DH has been driving me to see my mom lately and he frowns upon my AM Hunt. Hope I can go by myself tomorrow. I will get the Oreo one if it's available then bring it to work to reduce the calorie damage! Thanks for sharing the cake review!


----------



## kitntrip

Just received an easy 20 AM for doing an email survey that only took a few minutes.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland Bakery cakes review:
> Well I tried the white cake with a peach filling top--yucky--I gave one away.
> Chocolate cake -cookies and cream,,,ok but nothing special.
> I was hoping for a spice cake or banana cake but no luck.
> IMHO not worth the money.
> Ottawamom bought a couple maybe she had better luck.



We tried the Black forest one and we really liked it but we didn't like the lemon one.
It needed to have lemon in the layers and we didn't like the coconut taste on the outside.
The Black Forest one didn't register with air miles and the cashier that night didn't know how to fix it but we went back the next day and another cashier fixed it just fine.
So fine that I earned an extra 40 air miles as I had a spend $110 get 40 airmiles and the cashier just put in that I returned $1000 and spent $1000 to get my 50 air miles.
Bonus for me so basically my cake was free since I earned 40 more air miles but didn't spend any money for it.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall rant
> Well I am in protest mode with Rexall,,, at least until they start posting a threshold deal for me.
> I also am fed up with the offers I am getting.
> All my offers are things I just bought the week before,,,,,why would I have a need the very next week to buy them again?
> I am just going to redirect my absolute must have pharmacy needs elsewhere for awhile.
> ok rant over.
> Hugs Mel



This is me with the PC Plus offers....it seems that I get offers for items that I purchased the week before...I am also finding that since I applied for the PC World Elite Mastercard, my offers seem to be the same week after week...and don't even get me started about them not linking my PC Plus points card and my Mastercard, even though it was clearly on the application....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kitntrip said:


> Just received an easy 20 AM for doing an email survey that only took a few minutes.



Me too...I printed the page that said I would be awarded 20 AM to keep for further reference in case the points are credited to my account.


----------



## buyerbrad

momof2gr8kids said:


> I did the online chat the other day.  They were going to have someone call me back about it as they were unsure.  The agent told me Disney tickets don't expire, so I gave him the Disney Ticket Changes and Canadian Ticket 101.  LOL.  Anyways, I told him I wanted the Canadian Resident Non Expiring Child ticket that I ordered, which is still on their website, and if they no longer had them I wanted to return it and my airmiles back since I wouldn't be going prior to the expiry date.



Agreed, they have no idea how tickets work.  I spoke to somebody on the chat and he gave me a different 1-888 number than normal to speak to a manager.  I explained to the guy on the phone how they worked and offered to send screenshots of the email confirmation of the ticket being added to my account and a screenshot of my Disney account. The difference in email confirmations are "05-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket" vs "05-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - CAN Res Certificate" and the MDE screenshots show expiry dates of "2019-01-14" vs. "2030-12-31".  I'm not sure how I can return the ticket since it is now linked to my account, but I am pushing for my Airmiles to be returned.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for anyone who has used the Travel Vouchers to pay for a vacation or cruise, do you need to have them all when you BOOK the trip? Or can i book it and then just keep trying to get more miles before the final payment is due?? If i can wait i might be able to shave another $100 off because if i book the trip soon-ish for an early January trip to Punta Cana, the final payment is due on Nov 25th and our next AMEX bill will have posted with the next SiM offer. IF i can wait i can turn it into  10 nights instead of 9. *


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-october-19-to-25/all

Oct 19-25 only
Gap /Branded (Gap,Old Navy,Banana Republic) gift cards buy a $50.00 card get 50 bonus airmiles.

Use 95 cash Airmiles (10.00) get 25 bonus Airmiles.
4 days only Oct 10-23
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Easy 75am. Hearing test is free and get 75am just for doing it. It is half of what is was last year, but hey no cash outlay and takes 10mins.
Look on AM website under fall offer hub.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for anyone who has used the Travel Vouchers to pay for a vacation or cruise, do you need to have them all when you BOOK the trip? Or can i book it and then just keep trying to get more miles before the final payment is due?? If i can wait i might be able to shave another $100 off because if i book the trip soon-ish for an early January trip to Punta Cana, the final payment is due on Nov 25th and our next AMEX bill will have posted with the next SiM offer. IF i can wait i can turn it into  10 nights instead of 9. *




Hi Hon
I have never used the e-vouchers and have a question too...
the terms and conditions say a max of $400.00 per person per booking? Is there any way around this--I guess maybe just booking a flight / cruise ?

*Terms & Conditions*
eVoucher must be printed and presented at a participating TravelPlus location at time of payment of travel products and services. Full value of the eVoucher must be used in a single transaction. Unused balances will have no stored value; eVouchers are one-time use only. eVoucher may not be returned, cancelled or exchanged for cash after it is issued. Ownership and risk of loss of eVoucher is transferred to the recipient of the eVoucher upon completion and processing of the order. Sales taxes that may be applicable to the items you purchase with this eVoucher will be calculated on prices before the eVoucher’s retail value is credited by TravelPlus. Unless otherwise stated by law, the eVouchers have no expiration date and no maintenance fees.

A maximum of $750 in eVouchers can be ordered per day across all participating Reward partners. Acceptance of TravelPlus eVoucher is capped at $400 per person, per booking. eVouchers may not be used for the payment of taxes, service fees, non-commissionable items, gift cards and insurance. If a booking is cancelled, any eVouchers used for the original travel purchase are non-refundable and non-transferable. eVouchers are applicable to new bookings only.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

They've changed the survey to 10AM, not 25 listed anywhere now.

This week's Thrifty's Flyer isn't all that great.

I need another 1200AM for one more ticket before we go in December, and I'm sure I can do it (I have 7 weeks to get to my goal). It would be nice for another bonus miles event to happen soon though.


----------



## Aladora

Canadian Harmony said:


> This week's Thrifty's Flyer isn't all that great.



If by "isn't all that great" you mean "absolutely pathetic! 250 max bonus miles in the flyer has to be the lowest amount I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

RIGHT?! Ugh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have never used the e-vouchers and have a question too...
> the terms and conditions say a max of $400.00 per person per booking? Is there any way around this--I guess maybe just booking a flight / cruise ?



*I'm actually looking at using the certificates you get for redeeming DREAM miles (only cash miles i have are leftover from the StB last year) but the fine print on those is confusing me!*

*But in the fine print it says THIS*
*6. Only applicable to new bookings.*

*So how do it do this ... let them know when i make the booking that i will be making my final payment with some gift cards??? How would they know when i actually made the booking???*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm actually looking at using the certificates you get for redeeming DREAM miles (only cash miles i have are leftover from the StB last year) but the fine print on those is confusing me!*
> View attachment 277895
> *But in the fine print it says THIS*
> *6. Only applicable to new bookings.*
> 
> *So how do it do this ... let them know when i make the booking that i will be making my final payment with some gift cards??? How would they know when i actually made the booking???*



Hmmmm 
I must check this out.
sorry I can't answer your question Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

MIL has this weeks Sobeys flyer already.  The Cakes from Foodland last week are on at Sobeys this coming week. Also Villagio bun/bread buy 3@$2.49 get 30AM and boxed Halloween candy buy 2 get 75AM (I think, I'm going on memory of the conversation)


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> MIL has this weeks Sobeys flyer already.  The Cakes from Foodland last week are on at Sobeys this coming week. Also Villagio bun/bread buy 3@$2.49 get 30AM and boxed Halloween candy buy 2 get 75AM (I think, I'm going on memory of the conversation)


Thank you for sharing! Of course I bought buns and Halloween candy today


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks for the heads-up!  Will put off buying candy for now.  I'm going to be a dedicated Sobeys shopper for a few weeks until I use up my $750 of gift cards! 



ottawamom said:


> MIL has this weeks Sobeys flyer already.  The Cakes from Foodland last week are on at Sobeys this coming week. Also Villagio bun/bread buy 3@$2.49 get 30AM and boxed Halloween candy buy 2 get 75AM (I think, I'm going on memory of the conversation)


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany those cards are good at FreshCo as well if you have one near you.


----------



## bababear_50

For those with experience using Airmiles travel certificates (not e-vouchers)
So if I post anything wrong please feel free to correct me.
I am thinking about a Christmas trip 2018/Jan 2019.

1. 909 dream airmiles = $100.00 travel certificate?

2. These can not be used to book online but have to be used at a travel agency?

3. They can not be used for the taxes on a package or cruise?

4. You can only "redeem" up to $750.00 dollars worth of travel certificates a day?

5. Do these certificates ever expire?

6. Can the certificates be given to family or friends?

5 . Do you think I am safe buying "redeeming" these every 909 dream airmiles I get or would you wait till you have around enough to purchase a trip/cruise?


Just learning the ins and outs here,
thanks and 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> For those with experience using Airmiles travel certificates (not e-vouchers)
> So if I post anything wrong please feel free to correct me.
> I am thinking about a Christmas trip 2018/Jan 2019.
> 
> 1. 909 dream airmiles = $100.00 travel certificate?
> 
> 2. These can not be used to book online but have to be used at a travel agency?
> 
> 3. They can not be used for the taxes on a package or cruise?
> 
> 4. You can only "redeem" up to $750.00 dollars worth of travel certificates a day?
> 
> 5. Do these certificates ever expire?
> 
> 6. Can the certificates be given to family or friends?
> 
> 5 . Do you think I am safe buying "redeeming" these every 909 dream airmiles I get or would you wait till you have around enough to purchase a trip/cruise?
> 
> 
> Just learning the ins and outs here,
> thanks and
> Hugs Mel


*I'm new to this as well but i can answer a couple of those!*

*YES*
*YES*
*YES*
*NO -- you can redeem for as many as you have miles - no limits*
*NO*
*not sure*
*(but you labeled it 5 again  ) Since they don't expire you can safely redeem whenever you get enough*
*For much better FAQs than on the Airmiles site, have a look here (this is for the agency we have in Guelph ---Marlin but they are the same for all of the agencies BTW)*
*FAQs for Dream Reward Travel Certificates*

*****EDITED to add: on the AM site they mention:*
*In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners*


----------



## cari12

kitntrip said:


> Just received an easy 20 AM for doing an email survey that only took a few minutes.



Me too! It didn't ask for my AM number so I am assuming they automatically know because I clicked the link in the email?


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm new to this as well but i can answer a couple of those!*
> 
> *YES*
> *YES*
> *YES*
> *NO -- you can redeem for as many as you have miles - no limits*
> *NO*
> *not sure*
> *(but you labeled it 5 again  ) Since they don't expire you can safely redeem whenever you get enough*
> *For much better FAQs than on the Airmiles site, have a look here (this is for the agency we have in Guelph ---Marlin but they are the same for all of the agencies BTW)*
> *FAQs for Dream Reward Travel Certificates*
> 
> *****EDITED to add: on the AM site they mention:*
> *In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners*



Thanks Jacqueline
I am going to read up on the link you sent.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> MIL has this weeks Sobeys flyer already.  The Cakes from Foodland last week are on at Sobeys this coming week. Also Villagio bun/bread buy 3@$2.49 get 30AM and boxed Halloween candy buy 2 get 75AM (I think, I'm going on memory of the conversation)



Thanks! I was going to pick up Halloween candy tonight, now I'll wait. Which is probably a good thing any way. The longer I wait the less likely I am to eat it all before the big night


----------



## Pumpkin1172

opps


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> A maximum of $750 in eVouchers can be ordered per day across all participating Reward partners. Acceptance of TravelPlus eVoucher is capped at $400 per person, per booking. eVouchers may not be used for the payment of taxes, service fees, non-commissionable items, gift cards and insurance.


This is my curiosity peaked.  This might be helpful to us if the daughter has a destination wedding.  How I read it is...you can only use $400.00 per person per booking.  You can get up to $750 per day in vouchers...but only use 400.00 per person per booking


----------



## tinkerone

So a quick update on my 'I hate Rexall' rant.  When the cashier voided my whole receipt and did a whole new purchase she told me that it was possible that I would get the AM's twice.  I DID!  An extra 77.  That makes my $42 purchase worth 219 AM.  It makes wasting my hour trying to get this all fixed up worth while.


----------



## DizzyDis

Thank you all!! I have just hit Onyx again for next year as my AM for Sobeys GC and 100 AM for a Metro spend offer from a few weeks ago have now posted!! Waiting to see how people report back on success upgrading Can AM tickets as I am now considering joining the AP club, I think my DH would flip, but between the free parking, discounts, and ability to just stop in anytime over the 2 weeks we are there, I am wondering if it could be worth it... And if so, would think about getting another 7-day child pass to take my daughter a few more times while we are there...So many choices


----------



## damo

Question for the Amex people.  Do you get to enter these promotions no matter what level card you have?  Can I get the no annual fee card and still be able to partake in all of the amazing offers talked about on the board here?


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Question for the Amex people.  Do you get to enter these promotions no matter what level card you have?  Can I get the no annual fee card and still be able to partake in all of the amazing offers talked about on the board here?


Mine is a no annual fee card so the answer to your question would be yes!  I hadn't used mine in several years when this offer came out and it will go back away when these offers stop.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer
buy 50.00 itunes card get 60 bonus airmiles.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-october-20-to-26/all

This is me looking for the red M&M deal!
lol
Hugs Mel





Sobeys Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-october-20-to-26/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are active on the first page. Here's what i see as stand out offers:*
*Rexall*

*Spend $30 get 30 AM, Spend $60 get 60 AM & Spend $70 get 100 AM Fri-Sun*
*Sobeys Atlantic*

*Coupon on the flyer :spend $150 get 95 AM*
*$50 iTunes GC get 60 AM*
*Sobeys Urban Fresh & Ontario*

*Triple Layer cake -$7.99 get 50 AM*
*Villagio bread products $2.49 each buy 3 get 30 AM*
*$50 iTunes GC get 60 AM*
*Greenfield meat products from $6.49 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Mars Halloween candy $9.99 buy 2 get 75 AM (we're *those people* who turn the lights off and stick a sign out No Candy .. would be it wrong to still buy these cause, you know, AM!?!)*
*Sobeys West*

*Coupon on the flyer: Spend $100 get 100 AM Fri-Sun*
*Foodland ON*

*$50 iTunes GC get 60 AM*
*Metro*

*Redeem 95 Cash miles get 25 AM*
*$50 GAP family GC get 50 AM*
*The *big earners* on the back page??? Yeah, not so much!*
*I'm in a sad state right now -- laundry detergent has been on my "Buy when there are miles" list for over a month and i finished the bottle last night. SO we either start wearing dirty clothes or <gasp> i buy it with NO bonus miles *


----------



## hdrolfe

Could you buy the laundry detergent at say Rexall so it's part of your spend $ get X? It's often on sale, unless you are particular about the brand.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Could you buy the laundry detergent at say Rexall so it's part of your spend $ get X? It's often on sale, unless you are particular about the brand.


*That's the plan, i was just hoping it would be a bonus item ... usually is once or twice a year & I stock up. Guess we've were overly dirty this summer???*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am really close to depleting my Cash miles (trip savings fund is adding up quick!).  Can I buy $150 in Sobeys eVouchers and use them all in the same transaction?  Meaning, I'm not capped at the $100 per day redemption?


----------



## mab2012

Okay, after seeing the third report on this thread of someone who ordered a child "Canadian Resident Discount" ticket and received a regular child ticket, I cracked and ordered one.

The way I figure it, if I get a regular child ticket (fingers crossed!), it will have an upgrade value of $373 US for 2850 Air Miles redeemed, or 13.1 US cents / AM.

If I am unlucky and actually receive what I ordered, it will have a value somewhere around $255, or about 9 US cents / AM.  That's still better than the current "cost" of the adult tickets, which work out to a value of around 8 US cents / AM.

The catch is that I don't really need the ticket.  Thanks to the Canadian Resident special, I have a tidy little pile of tickets now (this is the 6th for my family of 4), with no firm plans for their use.  We will travel to WDW in March using our current APs, which will be our third trip in just over a year (making use of the 13-month APs!), and we'll likely take an extended break from WDW trips after that.  I don't usually like to leave money tied up indefinitely like this, but the potential value here was too good to pass up.  We'll find a use for them eventually.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mab2012 said:


> Okay, after seeing the third report on this thread of someone who ordered a child "Canadian Resident Discount" ticket and received a regular child ticket, I cracked and ordered one.
> 
> The way I figure it, if I get a regular child ticket (fingers crossed!), it will have an upgrade value of $373 US for 2850 Air Miles redeemed, or 13.1 US cents / AM.
> 
> If I am unlucky and actually receive what I ordered, it will have a value somewhere around $255, or about 9 US cents / AM.  That's still better than the current "cost" of the adult tickets, which work out to a value of around 8 US cents / AM.
> 
> The catch is that I don't really need the ticket.  Thanks to the Canadian Resident special, I have a tidy little pile of tickets now (this is the 6th for my family of 4), with no firm plans for their use.  We will travel to WDW in March using our current APs, which will be our third trip in just over a year (making use of the 13-month APs!), and we'll likely take an extended break from WDW trips after that.  I don't usually like to leave money tied up indefinitely like this, but the potential value here was too good to pass up.  We'll find a use for them eventually.


If it's the regular ticket it will expire Jan 2109. So do you plan to upgrade the ticket in person so you have one that expires later? I'd be happy with this ticket if it wasn't for the expiry. It's my understanding 3rd party tickets can't be used to upgrade except in person. So if I've got an expired ticket linked to mde...can you make fp in advance?


----------



## Debbie

I got two _Soar Into More_ finally recorded and added to my account this month. Which is good, since I really can *not *get another thing in my freezer.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's the plan, i was just hoping it would be a bonus item ... usually is once or twice a year & I stock up. Guess we've were overly dirty this summer???*



Maybe the bottles/packages got smaller


----------



## osully

Well when I got the BMO MasterCard offer at the beginning of the month I thought no way would we be spending $2500 this month on there. 

And then our muffler needed replacement... $900! Got my husband to put that on my AM credit card  

So I guess that’s the silver lining?!


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> Maybe the bottles/packages got smaller



I think the regular price for Tide Pods is $7.99 at Rexall for the smallest pack. I try and add those to our shop to get to the Spend threshold. Oh and coffee! Folgers is on sale this coming week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had not thought of that one to try to get us over the threshold.  I can't use Tide...but there are other ones I can use.  I will usually just add 1 or 2 of the care packages for the food bank to get me over the threshold.  I will have to put one of those into the cart next time


----------



## mab2012

momof2gr8kids said:


> If it's the regular ticket it will expire Jan 2109. So do you plan to upgrade the ticket in person so you have one that expires later? I'd be happy with this ticket if it wasn't for the expiry. It's my understanding 3rd party tickets can't be used to upgrade except in person. So if I've got an expired ticket linked to mde...can you make fp in advance?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure you are right that it needs to be upgraded in person; not sure about booking FP with an expired ticket.  I guess we'll find out once tickets start expiring early next year.  For me, since I have spare tickets, it wouldn't be a big problem.  I would just use the entitlements on one of my the Canadian Resident tickets to book the Fastpasses, then use the regular ticket to enter the park after upgrading.  But that only works if you have spare tickets lying around, which isn't going to be helpful for most people.

I'd like to think that we will be able to book Fastpasses against expired media.  I don't think Disney instituted expiry dates with the express purpose of making anyone's life difficult - they just want to force you to pay current prices to enter the park.  But time will tell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is home from the hunt (huhm .. that sounds odd -- i was the hunter, not the huntee!)*
*Managed to do 2 transactions at Rexall, *
*1st transaction: $42.12 and snagged 90 AM using the coupon and 4 of my LnG offers (one of which was NOT a threshold)*
*2nd **transaction: $40.84 and snagged 80 AM using the coupon and 1 more LnG offer*

*I found a bottle of my laundry detergent on the end of a row in the clearance section, with a $5.00 off coupon stuck to the bottle -- SCORE. BUT, that has me sad, because that probably means it's been discontinued *


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Thank you for the congrats about the upcoming grandbaby! We've now purchased diapers twice at Rexall so am hoping that they will show up as a load n go at some point. They were on sale so it wasn't too bad. 

A few weeks ago (I should have made a note but didn't) there was a promo at Rexall - cash in 285 airmiles to get $30 off and you'd get 100 miles. Has anyone had those miles post yet? My miles don't seem to have posted yet. 

Went to Rexall this morning and didn't do too badly - $48.54 and got 132 airmiles using the coupon and 3 load n go offers - one of which was a threshold - spend $40 and get $60. 

Fiona


----------



## ottawamom

Still waiting for my 100 Rexall AM to post from that promotion. Fine print said it could take 6-8weeks. 8 weeks is up next week so we'll see. I don't know if I would have to wait 120 days from purchase before contacting AM or if they will use the 8 weeks as good enough for a follow-up.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I can't locate my Rexall receipt from this afternoon.  The Cashier handed it to me.  I scanned it to make sure everything was correct and put it in one of the grocery bags.  I just double-checked the empty bags.  Maybe it fell out in the car.

I spent $41 and change and received 126.  Spend $40 get 60.  Load&Go spend $40 get 60.  Plus 6 for two gatorades. OPPS - CORRECTION.  That wasn't a Load&Go but a printed coupon!

Another 25 from Air Miles for using a Load&Go offer that did not show up on my receipt.  Cashier says they were told it wouldn't but AM will still give it to me.  Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I can't locate my Rexall receipt from this afternoon.  The Cashier handed it to me.  I scanned it to make sure everything was correct and put it in one of the grocery bags.  I just double-checked the empty bags.  Maybe it fell out in the car.
> 
> I spent $41 and change and received 126.  Spend $40 get 60.  Load&Go spend $40 get 60.  Plus 6 for two gatorades.
> 
> Another 25 from Air Miles for using a Load&Go offer that did not show up on my receipt.  Cashier says they were told it wouldn't but AM will still give it to me.  Does anyone know if this is correct?


*YUP, a lot of these offers don't show on your receipt -- the Metro ones are also like that. You'll see it in a few days -- take a screen shot of your  LoadnGo offers to show that you used an offer today. To get there, open up your offers, click on the little card up in the top with the number on it and then toggle to Used. It should show all of the ones you've redeemed with the date you used it.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I forgot about that 25 for using a load n go! better write that one down 

We aren't going to get all the marvel micro guys  we've been lucky to only get one duplicate so far but I don't have the budget to spend that much more money in a week! Maybe 3 more next week for groceries and gas for the car, but we still need 8 more. Ah well. 

Got my black onyx card in the mail today. It's so pretty!  Can't wait to use it somewhere...


----------



## buyerbrad

hdrolfe said:


> Oh I forgot about that 25 for using a load n go! better write that one down
> 
> We aren't going to get all the marvel micro guys  we've been lucky to only get one duplicate so far but I don't have the budget to spend that much more money in a week! Maybe 3 more next week for groceries and gas for the car, but we still need 8 more. Ah well.
> 
> Got my black onyx card in the mail today. It's so pretty!  Can't wait to use it somewhere...



I always ask if it is possible to get a few extras and they sometimes give me 5 or 6.  We've probably opened 30+ and my daughters still need 3 more.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I found a bottle of my laundry detergent on the end of a row in the clearance section, with a $5.00 off coupon stuck to the bottle -- SCORE. BUT, that has me sad, because that probably means it's been discontinued *


It might not be discontinued.  I ALWAYS find things in the clearance section that are not discontinued.  It generally means they were over stocked on an item and need to sell a bunch to get the inventory back in line.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, a lot of these offers don't show on your receipt -- the Metro ones are also like that. You'll see it in a few days -- take a screen shot of your  LoadnGo offers to show that you used an offer today. To get there, open up your offers, click on the little card up in the top with the number on it and then toggle to Used. It should show all of the ones you've redeemed with the date you used it.*



Thanks! I just took a screen shot of the gatorade offer.  I didn't realize they show the dates used.  Now I'll see if I can find the flyer and take a shot of the 25 air mile offer for using a load & go.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> Okay, after seeing the third report on this thread of someone who ordered a child "Canadian Resident Discount" ticket and received a regular child ticket, I cracked and ordered one.
> 
> The way I figure it, if I get a regular child ticket (fingers crossed!), it will have an upgrade value of $373 US for 2850 Air Miles redeemed, or 13.1 US cents / AM.
> 
> If I am unlucky and actually receive what I ordered, it will have a value somewhere around $255, or about 9 US cents / AM.  That's still better than the current "cost" of the adult tickets, which work out to a value of around 8 US cents / AM.
> 
> The catch is that I don't really need the ticket.  Thanks to the Canadian Resident special, I have a tidy little pile of tickets now (this is the 6th for my family of 4), with no firm plans for their use.  We will travel to WDW in March using our current APs, which will be our third trip in just over a year (making use of the 13-month APs!), and we'll likely take an extended break from WDW trips after that.  I don't usually like to leave money tied up indefinitely like this, but the potential value here was too good to pass up.  We'll find a use for them eventually.



I joined you.  We are 10 days away from leaving and I'm short a non-Canadian ticket to add a hopper to.  Not sure if redeeming for a child ticket was one of my better decisions, our kids are all in university lol.  I think in the very least I'll have lots of information about what we can upgrade and what we can't!  If none of our tickets can be upgraded at a reasonable cost, it will be our first trip without hoppers so I thought I might as well increase our options.

Squeaked in the ticket purchase a few minutes ago after my Lowes lightbulb purchases posted, no more "dreaming" for awhile:


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for those of you who have BOTH the CDN voucher & the actual child's ticket from AM -- does it show in your MDE as being a CDN voucher or just that it's a child's ticket with the expiry date of 2030? Not sure who is in this **situation** .. @buyerbrad & @momof2gr8kids ??*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is my curiosity peaked.  This might be helpful to us if the daughter has a destination wedding.  How I read it is...you can only use $400.00 per person per booking.  You can get up to $750 per day in vouchers...but only use 400.00 per person per booking


*The limit is only on the e-vouchers you get from redeeming CASH miles. If you redeem DREAM miles you will get an actual gift certificate and there is NO limit on the number you can use on those. *
***Edited to add -- you can't combine the 2 types of certificates!
*I did a FB chat with AM (prefer it because it dings when they respond so i can be doing other things while i wait!) and was able to get some of the fine print cleared up! The line about "only on new bookings" means you can't apply it to a booking you made before AM changed the way they are handling travel bookings now (mid-june). Just let them know when you make the booking that you will be using Airmiles certificates towards your final payment and collect as many as you can before that point. Super happy about that because we now have till Feb 4th to chip away at our trip to Punta Cana -- currently just shy of $1400 off the trip *
*@bababear_50 thought you'd be interested in this info as well*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am really close to depleting my Cash miles (trip savings fund is adding up quick!).  Can I buy $150 in Sobeys eVouchers and use them all in the same transaction?  Meaning, I'm not capped at the $100 per day redemption?


*I did some serious searching, googling, chatting & digging and I wasn't able to find an answer to this question that is consistent. My gut feeling is that there shouldn't be any problem with using multiple cards, i *think* the cap is on the actual purchasing of the cards from your account???*


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Oh I forgot about that 25 for using a load n go! better write that one down
> 
> We aren't going to get all the marvel micro guys  we've been lucky to only get one duplicate so far but I don't have the budget to spend that much more money in a week! Maybe 3 more next week for groceries and gas for the car, but we still need 8 more. Ah well.
> 
> Got my black onyx card in the mail today. It's so pretty!  Can't wait to use it somewhere...


Oh no! I forgot about the Marvel toys. I should have one after spending $43 at Rexall! Probably too many coupons to scan and the cashier forgot.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> Oh no! I forgot about the Marvel toys. I should have one after spending $43 at Rexall! Probably too many coupons to scan and the cashier forgot.


I have had to remember to ask. I missed getting one at Global petfoods because I didn't and wasn't sure they offered them. I have tried asking for extras but they always say no and a few places scan them in. Ah well.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my load and go offers. Have a spend $60 get 100 AM. I imagine that will be close to the Monday to Thursday coupon offer.


----------



## bababear_50

Finally!
I got a load N Go offer
spend $30.00 get 60 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who have BOTH the CDN voucher & the actual child's ticket from AM -- does it show in your MDE as being a CDN voucher or just that it's a child's ticket with the expiry date of 2030? Not sure who is in this **situation** .. @buyerbrad & @ momof2gr8kids ??*



Once I added it to my MDE, the email confirmations from Disney refers to the child ticket as a "05-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket", whereas the other 3 say "05-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - CAN Res Certificate".  Additionally, the MDE screenshot shows an expiry date of "2019-01-14" and the other 3 show "2030-12-31"


----------



## osully

My AirMiles app hasn’t not been up to date compared to the website (showing my actual miles) since Wednesday now! What the heck? 

At least the offers are current.


----------



## osully

I need Vitamin C, probiotics, and shampoo and conditioner this week so looks like I’m heading to Rexall on Monday!


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Finally!
> I got a load N Go offer
> spend $30.00 get 60 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel



Mine is spend $10 get 20 AM.    Add that insult to the fact that I forgot to load my load n go last week and only got the email coupon value and not both.....bleh, stupid me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who have BOTH the CDN voucher & the actual child's ticket from AM -- does it show in your MDE as being a CDN voucher or just that it's a child's ticket with the expiry date of 2030? Not sure who is in this **situation** .. @buyerbrad & @ momof2gr8kids ??*



In my MDE, it doesn't show any expiration dates.  We bought our DD9's tickets with regular air miles promotion (not CAN rate).  I can check the actual hard ticket tonight to see about any dates on it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Finally!
> I got a load N Go offer
> spend $30.00 get 60 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel





damo said:


> Mine is spend $10 get 20 AM.    Add that insult to the fact that I forgot to load my load n go last week and only got the email coupon value and not both.....bleh, stupid me.



*That is the ONLY offer i got this time ... not a happy camper Spend $60.00 get 100 AM, no way that is happening when i just spent $80 yesterday. No other offers and they can't use the standard, canned answer of "the more you use the more you'll get" because I used 4 yesterday (all of the ones i had except the stupid no-name hair regrowth crud) Wanted to do an on-line chat but the "line" is stupid long this morning*


----------



## damo

I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In my MDE, it doesn't show any expiration dates.  We bought our DD9's tickets with regular air miles promotion (not CAN rate).  I can check the actual hard ticket tonight to see about any dates on it.


 
The expiry dates only show in the app, not through the website ... unless I am missing something.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?


 
Good to know, I'm waiting, mine aren't posted yet.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys shop (Barrhaven for those in the neighbourhood) and I have to vent. 

I picked up 2 of the cakes on the front page buy 1 get 50AM. Not all the tags were up yet so I specifically asked the bakery person if this particular cake counted towards the 50AM promotion. Yes it did. Went through the cash, AM total seemed low, went to the car to reconcile my shop before I left the parking lot. Sure enough I was only given 50AM for one of the two cakes I purchased.

Went in to speak with CS to get the other 50AM added. He was helping someone else so I patiently waited. Finally got around to me and I told him what happened. Usually just a simple add the airmiles. No not with this one. He read the flyer and then said he thought it was one cake per purchase or collector account I don't know which. Tried to call a manager to ask. Flipped through lots of papers in their exception binder. Other people showed up with questions so he finally said "Oh I'll just put them through because I'm too busy to look this up now."

I got my 50AM but I left feeling like I was doing something wrong.

Anyone else want to try 2 cakes and see if this happens to you? Last week at Foodland, no issue what so ever. It wasn't like I was picking up 6 of them. I bought 2.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is the ONLY offer i got this time ... not a happy camper Spend $60.00 get 100 AM, no way that is happening when i just spent $80 yesterday. No other offers and they can't use the standard, canned answer of "the more you use the more you'll get" because I used 4 yesterday (all of the ones i had except the stupid no-name hair regrowth crud) Wanted to do an on-line chat but the "line" is stupid long this morning*



Ugh, mine is spend $80, get 100AM.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My new L+G is 30 for $30, 60 for $50, or 100 for $70.   PLUS a seperate 60 for $30.  I'm tempted by that one but I just spent $41 yesterday for 120.



AngelDisney said:


> Oh no! I forgot about the Marvel toys. I should have one after spending $43 at Rexall! Probably too many coupons to scan and the cashier forgot.



(sigh)  Rexall gave me mine yesterday, but I was rushing through the line at Foodland and just realized I did not get one from the Foodland Cashier.  My Dad lives right by there and we are going for lunch tomorrow.  I think I'll pop in with the receipt and get it.




damo said:


> I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?



No.  I just checked and I'm still waiting.  Hopefully later today then!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobeys shop (Barrhaven for those in the neighbourhood) and I have to vent.
> 
> I picked up 2 of the cakes on the front page buy 1 get 50AM. Not all the tags were up yet so I specifically asked the bakery person if this particular cake counted towards the 50AM promotion. Yes it did. Went through the cash, AM total seemed low, went to the car to reconcile my shop before I left the parking lot. Sure enough I was only given 50AM for one of the two cakes I purchased.
> 
> Went in to speak with CS to get the other 50AM added. He was helping someone else so I patiently waited. Finally got around to me and I told him what happened. Usually just a simple add the airmiles. No not with this one. He read the flyer and then said he thought it was one cake per purchase or collector account I don't know which. Tried to call a manager to ask. Flipped through lots of papers in their exception binder. Other people showed up with questions so he finally said "Oh I'll just put them through because I'm too busy to look this up now."
> 
> I got my 50AM but I left feeling like I was doing something wrong.
> 
> Anyone else want to try 2 cakes and see if this happens to you? Last week at Foodland, no issue what so ever. It wasn't like I was picking up 6 of them. I bought 2.



I was going to say no way.  You get multiple air miles when you purchase multiples of the offer.  However, I'm on chat with Pam and she's trying to tell me this is NEW and it's 1 offer PER CARD PER DAY from now on.  I'm still on chat.  I asked her to check with someone else and she said she's going to review the information they were sent.

Now she says it's not up to Air Miles but Sobey's makes that decision.

Well, I'm suppose to be heading to Sobey's today or tomorrow.  They'll get a headache from me if it's really 1 offer per card per day now.  I'll be asking to see the fine print for every offer in the flyer that says that.  If they flat out refuse to honor the air miles, then they will have to ring in returns for foods.  I don't know if they throw out the returned (or changed my mind at the cashier) food like Wal-mart does, but if they do - this will be a big hassle for them.

UPDATE:  I just got off the phone with Sobey's customer service number.  The lady I spoke with there said this is NOT correct.  Unless the flyer specifically limits the amount of air miles, you can earn multiple miles when purchasing multiple offers.  She was very surprised to find me questioning this.  I told her an AM rep was claiming this was a new policy from Sobey's.  She took my name & number so she can speak with the marketing manager and get back to me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> My new L+G is 30 for $30, 60 for $50, or 100 for $70.   PLUS a seperate 60 for $30.  I'm tempted by that one but I just spent $41 yesterday for 120.


*If you look closely you'll see that the first offer says "No Loading Required" because that's the offer that's in the flyer. The other one is your  targeted offer that you do need to load to your card and that is the ONLY offer i have this time.*

*Just spent far too much time in an on-line chat with Airmiles and all i can say is if you get connected with Mohammad DISCONNECT!! He has zero idea what he is doing, is so obviously ESL (which i have zero problem with but was so clearly part of the problem) This was my first clue that i was NOT going to get anywhere with him -- his response to me saying i have no loaded offers this week*
*"Tell me one thing, how you have been load the offers from?"*

* Then he **proceeded** to tell me that he could see i had earned miles yesterday and then tried to argue with me over the whole "once & done" process because he simply wasn't understanding that i'm looking for NEW offers. I don't think he ever grasped the what i was asking and before i just gave up and ended the chat this was his solution:*

*mohammad: It will be available soon, there are no offers right now.So I would recommend you to verify the website again later. I have checked it out and I can see that there is nothing wrong on the micro website to load the offers. My recommendation is to clear the cache and cookies from your device.


URGH! I'll take some time later (after my BP has settled!) to see if i can get a better answer as to how i can get my offers to start up again.

*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?



Haven't received mine yet...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Dad's 5-day base ticket (CAN Rate) shows an expiry of 2030 and so does my DD's original air miles ticket (not CAN rate).


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I was going to say no way.  You get multiple air miles when you purchase multiples of the offer.  However, I'm on chat with Pam and she's trying to tell me this is NEW and it's 1 offer PER CARD PER DAY from now on.  I'm still on chat.  I asked her to check with someone else and she said she's going to review the information they were sent.
> 
> Now she says it's not up to Air Miles but Sobey's makes that decision.
> 
> Well, I'm suppose to be heading to Sobey's today or tomorrow.  They'll get a headache from me if it's really 1 offer per card per day now.  I'll be asking to see the fine print for every offer in the flyer that says that.  If they flat out refuse to honor the air miles, then they will have to ring in returns for foods.  I don't know if they throw out the returned (or changed my mind at the cashier) food like Wal-mart does, but if they do - this will be a big hassle for them.
> 
> UPDATE:  I just got off the phone with Sobey's customer service number.  The lady I spoke with there said this is NOT correct.  Unless the flyer specifically limits the amount of air miles, you can earn multiple miles when purchasing multiple offers.  She was very surprised to find me questioning this.  I told her an AM rep was claiming this was a new policy from Sobey's.  She took my name & number so she can speak with the marketing manager and get back to me.



One offer per card per day isn't valid either. I purchased two Laura Secord chocolate and hazelnut spreads. I think they were $4.99 and I got 25AM for purchasing 1 (the wording of the offer). Both posted on my receipt = 50AM

My original comments/venting was just to make others aware this may happen and that you may experience some pushback when trying to claim your AM. (might just be the CS rep at the store I shopped at not wanting to be helpful) Like I said I doubt its a new Sobeys policy as I purchased two cakes at Foodland last week no issues. (same corporate structure)


----------



## bababear_50

I just got in from my Sobeys shop
8 boxes of chocolate bars
4x 75 airmiles=300 airmiles
1 cake--I am going to try the "snickers" one
50 airmiles.
total 350 airmiles.

Now to keep myself from dipping into the boxes.


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?



Hi Hon
I am waiting on mine and hopefully they post soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

post deleted
bad day


----------



## mort1331

Its not AM, Its the individual store. My shell just asks how many kids I have. The Sobeys is stingy, if my total is $58 they will only give me 1 since its one per $30.
Each store and cashier is different.
I am sorry never heard what you were collecting them for, but I guess the others in the line did.


----------



## mort1331

Speaking of AM sucking,,,,, They have the CN Tower edgewalk on there now. 2800AM or 1000AM +$150. The regular price is only $225+hst.
Hmm AM is more expensive. Figure that out.


----------



## juniorbugman

So just back from Sobeys and a heads up - the bonus 50 miles is only on 3 of the cakes not all of them.  I did see the sign was only under the Snickers, Black Forest and I think a plain white cake but I asked the Bakery staff and she said it was on any 7.99 cake.  When I checked out I noticed that I didn't get the air miles so the Head Cashier came over and said it was only on selected cakes.    I said but I asked and was told it was on any of them so she gave me the air miles then phoned the bakery department to tell them that it was only on the cakes with the signs on them.  She was going to fight me but I stood my ground and said but I asked so she gave in.  I guess if she had fought me more I would have returned the strawberry cake and bought the black forest cake.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Air Miles figures most people don't do the math, and unfortantly most likely correct.  Many people will think that's a good deal.


----------



## isabellea

Just a heads up to Foodland shoppers. I just came back from the closest Sobeys/Foodland from me which is a 50 minutes drive from Mtl at Vankleek Hill, ON and they had Bonne Maman jam on sale at 4.19$ with 25AM if you buy 1 (choice of strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, apricot, marmelade and salted caramel). First I bought 3 then when I was in the car I decided to go back and get 6 more! That's an easy 225AM and we really like this jam so it's a win in my book. 

I had to go to Foodland to charge my 100$ in grocery to my Amex before the end of the month because none of my local grocery stores (including IGA) accept Amex. In total, my 50 minutes drive x2 got me 781 AM if I include the Amex 400AM in my total. Not bad since I only spent 220$ and that includes a 50$ iTunes GC for 60 AM.


----------



## cari12

damo said:


> I see my 150 AM for air miles shops just came though.  Anyone's else waiting for this and have been credited?


Not yet, but I had forgotten about that one - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## osully

Barrhaven Sobeys has the Mars Halloween candy boxes with $1 off and $2 off coupon stickers on them! FYI. So 75AM for $17.98 for me  

Spent just over $100 and got 170AM today. Feels much better than the 14AM I got last week!


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> So just back from Sobeys and a heads up - the bonus 50 miles is only on 3 of the cakes not all of them.  I did see the sign was only under the Snickers, Black Forest and I think a plain white cake but I asked the Bakery staff and she said it was on any 7.99 cake.  When I checked out I noticed that I didn't get the air miles so the Head Cashier came over and said it was only on selected cakes.    I said but I asked and was told it was on any of them so she gave me the air miles then phoned the bakery department to tell them that it was only on the cakes with the signs on them.  She was going to fight me but I stood my ground and said but I asked so she gave in.  I guess if she had fought me more I would have returned the strawberry cake and bought the black forest cake.



I also asked the bakery dept if the two cakes I had chosen were included in the deal. Glad you stuck your ground. I hate it when stores play games (that's our job, in the airmiles hunt that is). 

Just back from The Bay. They have the worst return policy out there. Long story short make sure you know the return policy of a store before buying anything. It may work out for DS girlfriend as the item she bought is on sale this week and that will take a little of the sting out of it if they are able to price match the item with the sale flyer.

There must be something in the air today. Not been an easy day.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Barrhaven Sobeys has the Mars Halloween candy boxes with $1 off and $2 off coupon stickers on them! FYI. So 75AM for $17.98 for me



Good score I missed that one.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Good score I missed that one.



Sorry to hear! I bought organic onions for 3.99 instead of the bundles that were 1.69  Oops!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I also asked the bakery dept if the two cakes I had chosen were included in the deal. Glad you stuck your ground. I hate it when stores play games (that's our job, in the airmiles hunt that is).
> 
> Just back from The Bay. They have the worst return policy out there. Long story short make sure you know the return policy of a store before buying anything. It may work out for DS girlfriend as the item she bought is on sale this week and that will take a little of the sting out of it if they are able to price match the item with the sale flyer.
> 
> There must be something in the air today. Not been an easy day.


Not sure what happened at The Bay but the policy is very liberal. Perhaps you got a person that didn't know what they were doing.  They call it The Bay Blanket Policy....covers almost everything for 90 days, no questions asked type deal.  They will price adjust for sales after purchase, even online, and if a second sale pops up they will do a return, repurchase.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Not sure what happened at The Bay but the policy is very liberal. Perhaps you got a person that didn't know what they were doing.  They call it The Bay Blanket Policy....covers almost everything for 90 days, no questions asked type deal.  They will price adjust for sales after purchase, even online, and if a second sale pops up they will do a return, repurchase.



I think the 90 days is only if you used a Bay credit card for your purchase.


----------



## bababear_50

The Sobeys chocolate snickers cake is good.
I may have to go back in a few days....
Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i think my AmEx statement has so many bonus miles i don’t even know where they all come from! 1700 total—must be 3 bonuses worth? in any case, i’m not complaining!


----------



## osully

That is AWESOME! I only get about 120 each month bonus with my BMO Sobeys mastercard... I think I need to sign up for AMEX!


----------



## damo

osully said:


> That is AWESOME! I only get about 120 each month bonus with my BMO Sobeys mastercard... I think I need to sign up for AMEX!



Yup, I'm getting a monthly fee free one for sure.  So many more points to get.


----------



## mkmommy

damo said:


> Yup, I'm getting a monthly fee free one for sure.  So many more points to get.


I am glad I kept my AMEX, since Costco changed to taking MasterCard I thought about cancelling my Amex. I wonder how long these good incentives will last? I did read  a US article and it has been a bad year for AMEX as consumer spending on AMEX is down and they have been spending lots of incentives, but it was going to change its strategy as it was spending too much.  Sounds like the same thing in Canada. This is the first year I have gotten bonus points with my AMEX, and would love it to continue.

Has anyone gotten more than the 2000 bonus miles from Soar into more promo, I am getting close to 2,000 for the year and I think the November promo will put me over?


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I am glad I kept my AMEX, since Costco changed to taking MasterCard I thought about cancelling my Amex. I wonder how long these good incentives will last? I did read  a US article and it has been a bad year for AMEX as consumer spending on AMEX is down and they have been spending lots of incentives, but it was going to change its strategy as it was spending too much.  Sounds like the same thing in Canada. This is the first year I have gotten bonus points with my AMEX, and would love it to continue.
> 
> Has anyone gotten more than the 2000 bonus miles from Soar into more promo, I am getting close to 2,000 for the year and I think the November promo will put me over?


*We didn't get the first promo (some gas station related thing that our Honda Fit didn't make possible!) and have already received 2200 AM with no question that we'll also get the November bonus which will mean 3000 miles just for having the card and registering for each offer. EASY miles!!! We have used AMEX since 1986 and love their service, hands down some of the best customer service when you need to call them. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> That is AWESOME! I only get about 120 each month bonus with my BMO Sobeys mastercard... I think I need to sign up for AMEX!


*Just glanced at our AMEX miles and discovered that we average 130-ish each month. We have the Platinum card which has an annual fee of $65 and currently has a sign up bonus of 2000 AM.*


----------



## marchingstar

yeah, i’m very happy about the miles i’ve gotten with AmEx too. the monthly soar into more bonuses are amazing. they aren’t unique offers but i haven’t changed my spending habits in any way and i’m raking in the miles. oh except the gas station one: we aren’t daily drivers, so i bought a safeway gift card at shell. otherwise, it’s big rewards for normal shopping. so worth it!


----------



## marchingstar

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone gotten more than the 2000 bonus miles from Soar into more promo, I am getting close to 2,000 for the year and I think the November promo will put me over?



i took a quick glance and it looks like the duck has me beat by 100–i think i’ve gotten 2100 so far from soar into more promos. i’m sure i’ll make the november offer too. that’s over halfway to an adult 7-day base ticket.


----------



## kerreyn

My Rexall L&G offer for next week is spend $50 get 100AM. Not bad, but that's the only offer, no item specific offers for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> My Rexall L&G offer for next week is spend $50 get 100AM. Not bad, but that's the only offer, no item specific offers for me.


*Me too except i need to spend $60 to get the 100AM, not a happy camper. I'm waiting till Monday to try a chat session again to see if i can figure out WHY & HOW they decide the offers because i keep every piece of mail connected to AM and i have steadily gone down from 12 offers plus the threshold spends to now zilch. If it's like the last 4 weeks, next week i won't even have the threshold spend. Rexall isn't convenient for me so if I no longer get AM I'll stop shopping there.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> ... Bonne Maman jam on sale at 4.19$ with 25AM if you buy 1 (choice of strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, apricot, marmelade and salted caramel).



I went to Sobey's this morning (Whitby, ON).  Spent 103.85 pre-tax and received 245 air miles.  Thanks Isabellea!  I remembered your post and looked for Bonne Maman jam.  They only had raspberry, blueberry and something else.  I forget.  I already purchased strawberry and marmalade yesterday, so I bought a blueberry.  There was also Laura Secord chocolate spread with 25 AM.  My son has been asking me to purchase Nutella for a few months now so I snagged that as well.

2 boxes halloween choc = 75 miles
2 cat litter boxes = 15 miles
chocolate spread = 25 miles
jam = 25 miles
2 applesauces in a squeeze tub = 10 miles
6 breads = 60 miles
spend $100 = 30 miles
base miles = 5

I lost out on another 30 miles as I bought hamburger buns last night, not realizing I could get Villiago buns and air miles (thought it was just bread).

I also took a coupon out of my wallet last night or the day before.  Spend $70 and get, I don't remember, 20 miles?  I didn't think I would be spending $70 before it expired tomorrow.  Lesson learned.  NEVER take coupons out of the wallet until they actually DO expire!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I've only received 1300 Soar into more bonus AM.  I really dropped the ball with the gas one ...didn't pay attention to the emails so missed out on that easy one.  The other one we were camping and traveling and forgot about getting those online orders in.  But the November promo will come easy and I hope they keep them coming.  I'm wondering if MC will come out with some new promos too once they see their valued customers haven't been using their card for a while.


----------



## osully

Well, I signed up for the no fee card this morning. Might as well! Especially if it's usually spend $400 on X or groceries etc... I do that every month.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> The Sobeys chocolate snickers cake is good.
> I may have to go back in a few days....
> Hugs Mel


I bought the Oreo one and it’s good. My colleagues enjoyed it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> The Sobeys chocolate snickers cake is good.
> I may have to go back in a few days....
> Hugs Mel


I just got the Snickers cake and did not like it.  In fact we might toss it out. I'm very disappointed that the cake was nothing more than chocolate cake, chocolate frosting  and a tiny drizzle of caramel and a few peanuts on top.  I was expecting something Snickery inside the cake.   I guess I should just stick to baking my own.

The only options I had were vanilla, chocolate or Snickers. The AM label was only on those three. I almost asked if the black forest or carrot were included.


----------



## bababear_50

Ordered my first Dream travel voucher and I am working on my second one,,who knows maybe I will have enough to book a vacation for next year.

* noticed the online e-voucher for Cara Foods (Ultimate Dining Card)* is gone,,,, hopefully it comes back before Christmas.
It was the last one I needed for a Christmas/Birthday present list.




Hugs Mel


----------



## shaynar

.


----------



## juniorbugman

I have to thank my airmiles collectors for telling me about the Canada's Wonderland tickets as I just used them today.  I know nothing like leaving it until the end to use it.
It was crazy busy this afternoon but the early part of the day was workable.  I haven't been there in many many years so it was fun seeing all the new attractions & rides.
I am not a ride person but my Sister and I managed to ride on some and play a few games, win a few small prizes.  Our only regret is that half the booths we wanted to eat at were closed and we never got either a beaver tail or a funnel cake.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> I have to thank my airmiles collectors for telling me about the Canada's Wonderland tickets as I just used them today.  I know nothing like leaving it until the end to use it.
> It was crazy busy this afternoon but the early part of the day was workable.  I haven't been there in many many years so it was fun seeing all the new attractions & rides.
> I am not a ride person but my Sister and I managed to ride on some and play a few games, win a few small prizes.  Our only regret is that half the booths we wanted to eat at were closed and we never got either a beaver tail or a funnel cake.


I still have two tickets.  I thought my girls would want to go but they have been too busy and never got around to it.  I offered the tickets to my nephew and he couldn't go unless I drove him, which I was happy to do, but the only time he and his BFF could go I was not available to drive.  Then my DH asked around at work if anyone wanted them and no one did.  So at this point, rather than see them go to waste, DH and I will go next Sunday if it's not raining.  Should be interesting...he will ride anything but I don't do rollercoasters.


----------



## ottawamom

This weeks email coupon for Rexall  http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Oct23Regular/Oct23COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf

It's a spend $30 get 50 AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> This weeks email coupon for Rexall  http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Oct23Regular/Oct23COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf
> 
> It's a spend $30 get 50 AM


*Beat me to the punch  thanks!*


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> So at this point, rather than see them go to waste, DH and I will go next Sunday if it's not raining. Should be interesting...he will ride anything but I don't do rollercoasters.


Well I would suggest that you go earlier than later, maybe have an early lunch so that the eateries aren't that busy.  We should have eaten at 11:30 when we were going to but the line for one of the rides we went on was much longer than we thought.
You could go the bumper cars and race track if you don't like rollercoasters and go walk around Camp Spooky but I would do that in the morning if I would you since it was crazy busy there in the afternoon. We went back in the afternoon and watched It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown on the big screen.
Have fun.


----------



## bababear_50

My schools annual fundraiser is "Haunted Halls" and guess what? They are having a "Cake Walk"......and they need donations.....Hmmmmm.....now I just need ideas to quickly and cheaply decorate a few (4-6) Sobeys cakes.....
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> My schools annual fundraiser is "Haunted Halls" and guess what? They are having a "Cake Walk"......and they need donations.....Hmmmmm.....now I just need ideas to quickly and cheaply decorate a few (4-6) Sobeys cakes.....
> Hugs Mel



Are they round or square? What colour is the icing?


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> Are they round or square? What colour is the icing?



Hi Hon
They are rectangle shape, I can get a few chocolate cake chocolate icing and a few  white cake white icing. Here is the Sobeys ad with a picture.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> They are rectangle shape, I can get a few chocolate cake chocolate icing and a few  white cake white icing. Here is the Sobeys ad with a picture.
> Hugs Mel



For the white ones, maybe try and get (or make?) candy eyes and then using an offset spatula you could try and re-spread the icing so that it looks like mummy wrapping? Sort of like this:






For the chocolate ones...maybe see if you can get a tube of white icing and draw a spiderweb, then add a few candy (or toy?) spiders?

Something kinda like this:






Even though these are both round cakes, it would work for square or rectangular as well.

My last idea is to just get and place hallowe'en lollipops around the outside of the cake, like this:






Hope that helps!


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> My schools annual fundraiser is "Haunted Halls" and guess what? They are having a "Cake Walk"......and they need donations.....Hmmmmm.....now I just need ideas to quickly and cheaply decorate a few (4-6) Sobeys cakes.....


I just found this picture on the Betty Crocker site - now it is for brownies but maybe you can modify it a bit.
I can send you the link if you want but I am not sure what I can post on the boards.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> My schools annual fundraiser is "Haunted Halls" and guess what? They are having a "Cake Walk"......and they need donations.....Hmmmmm.....now I just need ideas to quickly and cheaply decorate a few (4-6) Sobeys cakes.....
> Hugs Mel


You could get the chocolate ones and add the worms and dirt topping....or just cover the tops with candy corn


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW....I just got the flu shot email from Rexall.  Hopefully AM to follow quickly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just started a new thread about the Lounges in Pearson -- a new one opened that is in the US departure section of Terminal 3 --- great news for all the Westjet travelers who are sick of Nobel Burgers!*

*Pearson Lounges *
*Airmiles has a discount for these as well(which is why i thought i should plunk this here too!)*
*Airmiles Discount for Airport Lounges*


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
The cake suggestions are great!
Hugs Mel

P.S.
The Cara Ultimate Dining Cards are back up on the Airmiles site.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....I just got the flu shot email from Rexall.  Hopefully AM to follow quickly.



So I am healthy (well my back is another matter) and I am just fighting myself over motivation to do this,,, though I know I should high tail it out the door and get it done.
Thanks for the reminder.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....I just got the flu shot email from Rexall.  Hopefully AM to follow quickly.





bababear_50 said:


> So I am healthy (well my back is another matter) and I am just fighting myself over motivation to do this,,, though I know I should high tail it out the door and get it done.
> Thanks for the reminder.
> Hugs Mel


*After last year's souvenir from Disney was the flu  you KNOW I'm heading out to get my shot ASAP! I was waiting till the e-mail came in case there was a link to click so i will get the AM bonus!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> So I am healthy (well my back is another matter) and I am just fighting myself over motivation to do this,,, though I know I should high tail it out the door and get it done.
> Thanks for the reminder.
> Hugs Mel


I unfortunately I am forced against my will to get a flu shot....I work within a healthcare facility.  I REALLY love how they word the annual memo on the subject....."we encourage all contract staff to get the flu shot".  The word encourage says to me that they would like you to do it but not mandatory.  The reality is that it's mandatory or else you can not come to work during flu season.  

Now back to the regular scheduled program.....


----------



## osully

Spent $46 and got 185AM at Rexall  my targeted Spend was $40 for 80AM. Plus a few offers. 

Unfortunately forgot I needed dish soap...


----------



## Disney Addicted

My AM account updated today with 1,616 miles!   

1,400 from AMEX's SiM August offer plus both October offers.  Another 211 from just using the AMEX card.  Five from Shell.

I have 439 more air miles pending.  Then there's the November AMEX SiM offer as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *After last year's souvenir from Disney was the flu  you KNOW I'm heading out to get my shot ASAP! I was waiting till the e-mail came in case there was a link to click so i will get the AM bonus!*





dancin Disney style said:


> I unfortunately I am forced against my will to get a flu shot....I work within a healthcare facility.  I REALLY love how they word the annual memo on the subject....."we encourage all contract staff to get the flu shot".  The word encourage says to me that they would like you to do it but not mandatory.  The reality is that it's mandatory or else you can not come to work during flu season.
> 
> Now back to the regular scheduled program.....



Hi Guys
I have a co-worker that swears that the Flu shot is a government conspiracy.
I'm in a school so I come into contact with lots of germs frequently. Normally by this time of year I've usually had at least 1 or 2 sinus infections--so far nothing--knock on wood.The weather may have something to do with this. I just restarted my D Vitamins.
Tonight I tried to get the shot and Rexall pharmacist says no go,,,she said that I  have to see my doctor for the shot as I am taking medication for nerve pain for my back.
I prefer having the choice and it not being "mandatory",,,I just wish "staff" would stay home instead of coming to work sick. I empathize with parents too,, but heck a sick kid really doesn't want to be at school. I guess I won't be getting the airmiles --oh well better to be safe than sorry. Jacqueline I remember how sick you were last year and I am hoping this year you stay healthy.  Dancin Disney Style (sorry I forgot your name?)--oh my a Healthcare Facility --and I thought I came into contact with germs,,,I wish you a season of wellness and I am sorry your employer makes it mandatory,,people should have freedom of choice.

Hugs to you
Mel

Oh Oh Oh and Rexall Mississauga has Disney gift cards!!!
And Gummy worms with airmiles attached--buy 2 bags get 5 airmiles.
(Dirt Cake).


----------



## Disney Addicted

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone gotten more than the 2000 bonus miles from Soar into more promo, I am getting close to 2,000 for the year and I think the November promo will put me over?



AMEX must be giving more than 2,000 then.  I've earned 2,700 from the "Soar into More" promo and that's only for 3 months, August - October.  I didn't know about the SiM offers until I started reading this thread in August.  But I had 2 offers in August, 1 for September, and 2 for October.



bababear_50 said:


> Ordered my first Dream travel voucher and I am working on my second one,,who knows maybe I will have enough to book a vacation for next year.



I'd love to know when you receive the Dream Travel Voucher.  I'm curious how long they will take to ship out.


----------



## osully

I was buying Vitamin C at Rexall today as part of the Rexall brand / Be.Better supplements & vitamins spend $15 get 20AM promo. I plan to take it regularly this winter, and get flu shot soon, as we are heading for a Disney Cruise in February!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> AMEX must be giving more than 2,000 then.  I've earned 2,700 from the "Soar into More" promo and that's only for 3 months, August - October.  I didn't know about the SiM offers until I started reading this thread in August.  But I had 2 offers in August, 1 for September, and 2 for October.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to know when you receive the Dream Travel Voucher.  I'm curious how long they will take to ship out.



Hi hon
I will post when I get them,,hopefully not the 4 weeks the web site says.

BIG Edit here
web site say 
Certificate(s) will be shipped within 3 business days of ordering, at no cost to you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> I was buying Vitamin C at Rexall today as part of the Rexall brand / Be.Better supplements & vitamins spend $15 get 20AM promo. I plan to take it regularly this winter, and get flu shot soon, as we are heading for a Disney Cruise in February!



I've never taken a cruise but I have heard that building your immune system before going on one is important. Best wishes to you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I guess I won't be getting the airmiles --oh well better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> 
> Oh Oh Oh and Rexall Mississauga has Disney gift cards!!!
> And Gummy worms with airmiles attached--buy 2 bags get 5 airmiles.
> (Dirt Cake).



Hi Mel,

Is this about the 15 sign up AM for flu shot reminder? We actually have to take the flu shot to get the airmiles at Rexall? I thought we just had to sign up for the alert. I am not sure if I want a flu shot though. 

Have fun with the cake decorating! The kids would have so much fun!!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> Is this about the 15 sign up AM for flu shot reminder? We actually have to take the flu shot to get the airmiles at Rexall? I thought we just had to sign up for the alert. I am not sure if I want a flu shot though.
> 
> Have fun with the cake decorating! The kids would have so much fun!!



Hi Hon
I did sign up for the the email alert but I am not sure if I will get the airmiles if I don't get the shot,,I will report back if I do.
have a great day
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> Is this about the 15 sign up AM for flu shot reminder? We actually have to take the flu shot to get the airmiles at Rexall? I thought we just had to sign up for the alert. I am not sure if I want a flu shot though.
> 
> Have fun with the cake decorating! The kids would have so much fun!!


There was nothing that said you had to get the shot.  You only had to sign up for the email alert.  I would never get a shot from a pharmacist anyway.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can I order a package and have it sent to me at my resort?  I want to buy this, but shipping to Canada is expensive, plus duty: https://safego.us/


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can I order a package and have it sent to me at my resort?  I want to buy this, but shipping to Canada is expensive, plus duty: https://safego.us/



Definitely.  I almost always have packages delivered while I'm there.  Recently they put a $5 per package handling fee in place, but that's usually still cheaper than having stuff shipped to Canada, especially if you'll get hit with duty.

There is a sticky at the top of the resort forum with full details and shipping addresses for every resort.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> Definitely.  I almost always have packages delivered while I'm there.  Recently they put a $5 per package handling fee in place, but that's usually still cheaper than having stuff shipped to Canada, especially if you'll get hit with duty.
> 
> There is a sticky at the top of the resort forum with full details and shipping addresses for every resort.



Excellent! Thanks so much!


----------



## bababear_50

Timeline for Airmiles Dream Travel Certificate
I ordered it Sunday Oct 22nd
Received it today Tuesday Oct 24th Via Fed Ex
Excellent service.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Timeline for Airmiles Dream Travel Certificate
> I ordered it Sunday Oct 22nd
> Received it today Tuesday Oct 24th Via Fed Ex
> Excellent service.
> Hugs Mel


*SO??? Do tell .. details ... what's the fine print??*
*I'm still trying to decide if we should order them or wait until they announce what will happen in 2018 with the possibility of doing the booking myself online!*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *SO??? Do tell .. details ... what's the fine print??*
> *I'm still trying to decide if we should order them or wait until they announce what will happen in 2018 with the possibility of doing the booking myself online!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good grief I can barely read the fine print

I'll try

"This travel certificate must be presented to a travel professional at ant of the participating retail travel brands at time of final payment and is valid for Package Vacations and cruises with select suppliers.
Certificates may not be used for payment of taxes ,service fees,non- commissionable items, gift cards and insurance.. Full value of the certificate must be used in a single transaction. For a list of agency locations and a full terms and conditions please visit airmiles.ca/TravelCertificate.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

now the other side

This certificate is Non refundable and has no cash value.
Supplies limited;
Cannot be combined with any other offer
Not for resale
Loyalty one accepts no responsibilities
No upgrades are permitted

There is a bar code and numbers so maybe it can be added manually via online bookings (2018),,,who knows
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

In Air Miles T&C for these certificates, it does say "If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable."  Just thought I would give a heads-up.  I wonder if that applies if a hotel/trip needs to be rebooked?



bababear_50 said:


> Timeline for Airmiles Dream Travel Certificate
> I ordered it Sunday Oct 22nd
> Received it today Tuesday Oct 24th Via Fed Ex
> Excellent service.
> Hugs Mel



Very quick!  Glad to hear that, thanks!



Donald - my hero said:


> *SO??? Do tell .. details ... what's the fine print??*
> *I'm still trying to decide if we should order them or wait until they announce what will happen in 2018 with the possibility of doing the booking myself online!*



What do you mean?  Are the Dream Travel Certificates changing in 2018?  I won't start collecting mine until 2018 but I'm curious about any changes ahead.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I read online that they cannot be combined with the Cash eVouchers either.  I guess you need to use one or the other, likely since one is Cash and one is Dream.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> 1)In Air Miles T&C for these certificates, it does say "If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable."  Just thought I would give a heads-up.  I wonder if that applies if a hotel/trip needs to be rebooked?
> 2)What do you mean?  Are the Dream Travel Certificates changing in 2018?  I won't start collecting mine until 2018 but I'm curious about any changes ahead.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> #3 I think I read online that they cannot be combined with the Cash eVouchers either.  I guess you need to use one or the other, likely since one is Cash and one is Dream.



*I'll see if i can answer these questions *

*The terms about cancelling (doesn't address re-booking, i imagine that would follow any re-booking policies with the travel agency) If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.*
*From the website :In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners. I'm not sure what this will mean if we have already cashed in for some certificates but I'm hoping it means we can still use them if we book online ( i prefer to do my own travel arrangements if  I can)*
*That's correct, they can NOT be combined Certificate may be combined with AIR MILES Dream Vouchers, and Certificates issued prior to October 2015. Certificates may not be combined with AIR MILES eVouchers.*


----------



## ottawamom

Off the current topic. For those waiting for the Aug 25-27 Rexall promotion 100AM for using 285Cash AM, it just posted to my account. I checked a half hour ago and they weren't there so I decided to pull the paperwork together and make the call to AM. As I'm explaining to the Rep what I'm looking for she says there are 100 AM posted from Rexall October 24 (today). I told her I had to look at my spreadsheet, forgot what today was at that moment, and I asked her what the date was again so I could check and then realized that today was October 24 and they had posted while I was trying to get them on the phone.

For others waiting, check yours may be there too.

One item to check off my list. (Wait time for regular AM members was 21 min and it was 2 min when I put in my ONYX card #)


----------



## bababear_50

Metro 
Link here Oct 26-Nov 1

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-october-26-to-november-1/all


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone else notice the airmilesshops.ca site has changed?  I had to make sure it was a legit site at first, I was getting used to the old site.

Also, there's an offer now for 50 AM  with your next purchase thru the portal of $20 or more until Nov. 9th.  Perfect as I was going to place an order anyways!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For all my fellow on-line shoppers there is a new promo that popped up when they launched the new site. I just hope the miles start posting a bit more consistently!*
**

*Looks like @Silvermist999 beat me to the punch!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Doh! I literally made a purchase on Old Navy last night!

Edit to add: I don't recall seeing that offer though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Doh! I literally made a purchase on Old Navy last night!
> 
> Edit to add: I don't recall seeing that offer though.


*You're fine! Fine print from the offer:*
*LIMITED TIME OFFER valid October 23 – November 9, 2017. Get 50 Bonus AIR MILES® Reward Miles when you spend $20 or more, excluding shipping, duties and taxes, through airmilesshops.ca at participating online stores. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One of the *big* offers from the back of the Metro flyer (don't forget, METRO not Sobeys or Foodland  )*
*Lays version of Pringles, and Quakers Mini Rice Cakes 3 for $5.00 get 10 AM*

Edited once i noticed my Swipe-o how appropriate is it that I actually said QUACKERS not Quakers!!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Doh! I literally made a purchase on Old Navy last night!
> 
> Edit to add: I don't recall seeing that offer though.


 I thought EXACTLY the same thing! I was so proud that I actually remembered to go through airmilesshops, but missed that. Luckily, the fine print means we're good!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But, I don't recall clicking on that offer.  I just remember logging in and going right to the Old Navy button. Oh well, I'm sure I'll have to buy something else between now and then.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer has Halloween candy offers:
Spend $20-29.99 = 20 miles
Spend $30-39.99 = 50 miles
Spend $40.00 or more = 95 miles

I'm glad I held off last weekend!


----------



## osully

Metro offers are always bad but this week is almost offensive. 

I remember in May or so when I was first collecting seriously there was a buy 3 Orville Reddenbacher popcorn deal where they were $3/$10 and 30AM when you buy 3. Where are the deals like that there nowadays?? Spending $10 for 15AM or $5 for 10 is not an outstanding deal. 

Another week I already know I’ll have better offers at Sobeys before the flyer is even out. Haha


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But, I don't recall clicking on that offer.  I just remember logging in and going right to the Old Navy button. Oh well, I'm sure I'll have to buy something else between now and then.


*I don't think you needed to do anything else other than place an order thru the portal that cost more than $20.00 There is nothing to "click on" the button just takes you to the fine print (which is actually quite LARGE!) *


----------



## juniorbugman

I never saw that either yesterday but I did make a over $25.00 purchase at Chapters only yesterday and have already received it.  I did remember to go thru the airmilesshop website first.  I never did that before reading along on this forum.


----------



## osully

How long did it take others to be approved for the basic no fee AirMiles AMEX? 

I applied on Sunday and it said it couldn’t approve me instantly somehow. Wish I had taken down the application #...!


----------



## osully

LOL of course I spoke too soon. Think I might get 5AM this week at Sobeys. Haha


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> How long did it take others to be approved for the basic no fee AirMiles AMEX?
> 
> I applied on Sunday and it said it couldn’t approve me instantly somehow. Wish I had taken down the application #...!



I applied as well and didn't take down the application number...I had this card about a year ago, but cancelled it.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone have any "hints" on Sobeys Ont. new flyer?
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Even if there isn't anything great in the flyer at Sobeys go and walk the aisles. I got some great deals that way last week. Not huge miles but around 100AM.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Even if there isn't anything great in the flyer at Sobeys go and walk the aisles. I got some great deals that way last week. Not huge miles but around 100AM.



How true
I picked up 62 bonus airmiles today when I went to pick up a few things I needed.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Sparrow78

Silvermist999 said:


> Anyone else notice the airmilesshops.ca site has changed?  I had to make sure it was a legit site at first, I was getting used to the old site.
> 
> Also, there's an offer now for 50 AM  with your next purchase thru the portal of $20 or more until Nov. 9th.  Perfect as I was going to place an order anyways!!


Lol I just noticed today too! And I swear some stores are missing!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer
https://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/

I will be picking up some Dempster Bagels,Raisin bread and Tortillas
buy 3 products get 30 airmiles.

Foodland Flyer
http://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

safeway in ab looks like a bust this week. other than the bonus air miles on halloween candy. i hope this scarcity means we have a blue friday coming up! and until then i’ll be at costco


----------



## Disney Addicted

The Metro coupons I access on my phone?  They seemed to have stopped letting me get the air miles multiple times.  

I was able to get 6 air miles x 10 when I purchased goat's milk, paying for each container seperately in September.  I didn't do all 10 purchases back-to-back, but 2 here, 3 there.  My daughter drinks goat's milk.  I was also able to use the sushi coupon 3 or 4 times in September.

However, I purchased 3 goat's milk on October 3 and Metro only gave me the air miles twice.

Then I purchased 2 containers of goat's milk on October 20 and Metro just now only gave me the air miles once.

The Metro APP has changed as well.  I just had to update it.  Not sure I like the change.  I wanted to read the fine print on the coupon again and now it's all in french.    No English.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> How long did it take others to be approved for the basic no fee AirMiles AMEX?
> 
> I applied on Sunday and it said it couldn’t approve me instantly somehow. Wish I had taken down the application #...!


My dh was approved the same day and I think it took about a week and a half before the card got here.


----------



## osully

Yeah we don’t really have space in the freezer right now for bagels or anything but I might consider getting some to get the 30AM deal. Husband or myself will eat them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The load+go offer of spend $30 get 60 miles is still showing up for me.  Expires today.  I used it once already.  Would I be able to use it again today since it's still showing?


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> The load+go offer of spend $30 get 60 miles is still showing up for me.  Expires today.  I used it once already.  Would I be able to use it again today since it's still showing?



Did you get credit for it?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I used it once this week and received credit for it, yes.

It's still shows as available in my Load+Go however, saying it expires today.  If I'm able to use it again today then I will make a trip to Rexall's.  I'd rather get 110 air miles for $30 then the 100 for $50 that starts tomorrow.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> I used it once this week and received credit for it, yes.
> 
> It's still shows as available in my Load+Go however, saying it expires today.  If I'm able to use it again today then I will make a trip to Rexall's.  I'd rather get 110 air miles for $30 then the 100 for $50 that starts tomorrow.



I used mine this week and it is gone from my load and go.


----------



## Spotthecat

Someone mentioned % off Canadian Tire gift cards coming soon - can someone remind me where and when?


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email
Spend $50.00 get 100 points
Three days only Fri Oct 27-Sat Oct 28-Sun Oct 29
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-october-27-to-november-2/all
I am good for
 3 bounce if they have the unscented ones.
 4 Cashmere T.P. pkgs.
 5 Colgate toothbrushes.
 5 Colgate toothpaste.
 2 Pkgs of sponge paper towels.
 2 12 Pk diet coke for sons.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Spotthecat said:


> Someone mentioned % off Canadian Tire gift cards coming soon - can someone remind me where and when?



Shoppers Drug Mart starting Saturday.

I wasn't the person who mentioned it so they may be somewhere else as well.  I'm after them too.


----------



## ngm

Less than 250 AM until I can buy my final WDW ticket!  Has anyone got that 150 AM bonus for the shop at two stores thing over the summer?  I know they have a couple more weeks to post, but that would really get me closer if they could ramp up their timing on that!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> Shoppers Drug Mart starting Saturday.
> 
> I wasn't the person who mentioned it so they may be somewhere else as well.  I'm after them too.



It's only 10% off for Atlantic.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> safeway in ab looks like a bust this week. other than the bonus air miles on halloween candy


I will be doing this one...I guess I will have a big supply of candy since I already bought some at Superstore for the bonus 15,000 points...Good thing I work with 18 men...I can put it out and they will eat the candy.  I'll keep some for home as well.  I have a family of who have a sweet tooth...so I will hide it and bring it out later.  
There were a couple other things I might pick up for a couple of extra miles.  But Safeway sure is lacking in miles in the west besides Blue Fridays ( which should be next Friday if I'm thinking of the right week they usually come out with it  )


----------



## kitntrip

I was browsing around Facebook this morning when I saw on airmiles they had new items in, so I decided to check it out. My son's DS broke a few months ago so I planned to get him a new one for Christmas, and one of the new items was a DS bundle! So I ordered it for him, and saved 900 AM for being onyx, and saved myself 200 bucks plus whatever the extras it comes with cost.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> The load+go offer of spend $30 get 60 miles is still showing up for me.  Expires today.  I used it once already.  Would I be able to use it again today since it's still showing?


*I think this would be a hard no, Rexall's loadngo offers are a once & done type of thing. If it is still showing on your account this is a bit of a glitch. It *might* work but i wouldn't count on it actually crediting. The flyer looks pretty decent coming up anyway, so you might do ok if you wait.*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's is okay this week (better than the terrible week last week), so I should get another 200 or so with my shop. I wish Rexall was more convenient for me but I find only the main promotion is worth it for me.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Also in that Rexall e-mail it mentions anytime you spend at least $20 AND earn at least 1 AM AND swipe your AM card between October 27 and November 16, you are entered to win a trip for 2 to Miami.  Hmm... rules say ONCE per day and 10 entries limit.  Two trips including RT flight, 2 nights hotel, 2 NBA game tickets and more.



Donald - my hero said:


> *I think this would be a hard no, Rexall's loadngo offers are a once & done type of thing. If it is still showing on your account this is a bit of a glitch. It *might* work but i wouldn't count on it actually crediting. The flyer looks pretty decent coming up anyway, so you might do ok if you wait.*



Thanks!  I won't drive down today then.    Oh my gosh!  I just checked my spreadsheet and it was a spend $40 get 60 I used last week!  This offer is new to me and is only good Oct 23-26th.  I haven't been to Rexall at all this week so there's no way I used it.  No wonder it's showing up on my account.  Duh!  (slaps head)  Guess I will make a trip today then.


----------



## damo

Just upgraded Air Miles Universal tickets to Seasonal Annual passes.

The old tickets (2 day) upgraded for $10 each (the girl actually charged us $10 for  two since she was a Canadian too!!)

The new Air Miles ticket cost nothing to upgrade to a Seasonal Annual pass.

I think there is another thread somewhere about this but I thought it could go here too.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Just upgraded Air Miles Universal tickets to Seasonal Annual passes.
> 
> The old tickets (2 day) upgraded for $10 each (the girl actually charged us $10 for  two since she was a Canadian too!!)
> 
> The new Air Miles ticket cost nothing to upgrade to a Seasonal Annual pass.
> 
> I think there is another thread somewhere about this but I thought it could go here too.


online or in person?


----------



## mab2012

ngm said:


> Less than 250 AM until I can buy my final WDW ticket!  Has anyone got that 150 AM bonus for the shop at two stores thing over the summer?  I know they have a couple more weeks to post, but that would really get me closer if they could ramp up their timing on that!



One report from @damo a few pages back: Airmiles ALERT!! Current week's offers start on page 408

Mine haven't posted yet though.


----------



## mab2012

Days In the Sun said:


> I joined you.  We are 10 days away from leaving and I'm short a non-Canadian ticket to add a hopper to.  Not sure if redeeming for a child ticket was one of my better decisions, our kids are all in university lol.  I think in the very least I'll have lots of information about what we can upgrade and what we can't!  If none of our tickets can be upgraded at a reasonable cost, it will be our first trip without hoppers so I thought I might as well increase our options.



Got my child ticket yesterday.  Definitely an actual ticket, not a CDN resident voucher.  I assume it's current; it has a September 2017 date printed on it.  Presumably that's the release date?  Interestingly, there is no mention anywhere of expiry.  I think it likely does expire, but I'm surprised they don't have to put the expiry date on the ticket itself.  Maybe they get around that since the ticket can be exchanged at full value towards the cost of a new ticket?  

The other possibility is that it is old stock (non-expiring), but then I don't know what that 09/2017 date is about.

I guess I could link it on MDE and end the suspense!  I'd actually prefer a new, expiring ticket, because the upgrade value will be higher than old stock.  Either way it's way better than the current AM "cost" of the adult tickets though, so I'm happy.  I think you made a good call for your hopper upgrade - hope it arrives in time!


----------



## damo

mab2012 said:


> One report from @damo a few pages back: Airmiles ALERT!! Current week's offers start on page 408
> 
> Mine haven't posted yet though.



And that was in error....it was for my hotel stay and not the airmiles shop promotion!


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> online or in person?



In person.


----------



## mab2012

damo said:


> And that was in error....it was for my hotel stay and not the airmiles shop promotion!



Ah.  Too bad.  Your report gave me hope.


----------



## osully

I’m 1000 AM away from the 5200AM 7 Day Adult Disney World tickets... 

When did the 3250AM ones come online this year? I’d rather wait for that and have a pass that is good til 2030. Rather than worry about having to pay surcharge if the tickets say expire 2019. 

Does that sound logical? Our next trip won’t be til 2020 probably.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just came back from Rexall's.  $30.85 = 121 air miles
Sobey's $40.06 = 85 miles.  Purchased 5 items but only 3 items had air miles on them.  I finally caved and bought 1 cake.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I’m 1000 AM away from the 5200AM 7 Day Adult Disney World tickets...
> 
> When did the 3250AM ones come online this year? I’d rather wait for that and have a pass that is good til 2030. Rather than worry about having to pay surcharge if the tickets say expire 2019.
> 
> Does that sound logical? Our next trip won’t be til 2020 probably.


*I highly doubt there will be another offer like this anytime soon. I don't exactly remember the last time Disney offered a discount to CDNs but it was a long time ago. *


----------



## Disney Addicted

So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?

We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).

It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.



That's pretty good. I don't think we will be even close with a gas guzzling SUV and sedan.  It seemed like every time we needed to get gas urgently, there was no Shell nearby.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> I’m 1000 AM away from the 5200AM 7 Day Adult Disney World tickets...
> 
> When did the 3250AM ones come online this year? I’d rather wait for that and have a pass that is good til 2030. Rather than worry about having to pay surcharge if the tickets say expire 2019.
> 
> Does that sound logical? Our next trip won’t be til 2020 probably.


Those discounted tickets where due to the poor exchange rate.  It's now much better so not likely to see that again this year. Could happen but don't count on it. With all the new stuff that is open and coming within the next year discounts will probably be few and far between. 

Not 100% sure but those 2030 expiry tickets were before the ticket rules changed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.



Wow, you did well!  We were 6 visits, 30 air miles, maybe fit in one more.


----------



## AngelDisney

mab2012 said:


> Got my child ticket yesterday.  Definitely an actual ticket, not a CDN resident voucher.  I assume it's current; it has a September 2017 date printed on it.  Presumably that's the release date?  Interestingly, there is no mention anywhere of expiry.  I think it likely does expire, but I'm surprised they don't have to put the expiry date on the ticket itself.  Maybe they get around that since the ticket can be exchanged at full value towards the cost of a new ticket?
> 
> The other possibility is that it is old stock (non-expiring), but then I don't know what that 09/2017 date is about.
> 
> I guess I could link it on MDE and end the suspense!  I'd actually prefer a new, expiring ticket, because the upgrade value will be higher than old stock.  Either way it's way better than the current AM "cost" of the adult tickets though, so I'm happy.  I think you made a good call for your hopper upgrade - hope it arrives in time!



If they are the expiring new tickets, I wouldn’t mind to get two for upgrading later!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Got my child ticket yesterday.  Definitely an actual ticket, not a CDN resident voucher.  I assume it's current; it has a September 2017 date printed on it.  Presumably that's the release date?  Interestingly, there is no mention anywhere of expiry.  I think it likely does expire, but I'm surprised they don't have to put the expiry date on the ticket itself.  Maybe they get around that since the ticket can be exchanged at full value towards the cost of a new ticket?
> 
> The other possibility is that it is old stock (non-expiring), but then I don't know what that 09/2017 date is about.
> 
> I guess I could link it on MDE and end the suspense!  I'd actually prefer a new, expiring ticket, because the upgrade value will be higher than old stock.  Either way it's way better than the current AM "cost" of the adult tickets though, so I'm happy.  I think you made a good call for your hopper upgrade - hope it arrives in time!


*Sorry, this slipped past .. there has been a bit of discussion over these in a few places and here's the info that I've gleamed.*

*dates on tickets refer to when they were printed*
*expiry date will show once you enter into your MDE but doesn't matter when you enter it -- the date is attached to the ticket*
*the face value of these tickets will be what is currently showing on the Disney site *
*you do not need to show CDN ID to validate these*
*The big problem is that the whole "expiry date" is a new wrinkle to disneyWORLD and even CMs have no idea how this will play out with the ability to make FP+ when the time rolls around. I don't know how i would feel about getting any of these if i didn't have a trip planned. Until the first set of tickets get to the expiry date it is just a guessing game.*


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.



We only got 8 visits at 5X the AM but we don't have a Shell close and the closest one to us was in the middle of road construction so not practical to go to. DH will try to do two 25L transactions with his big work pick-up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Our Rexall LGO offers are spend $50 Get 80 airmiles for Mon-Thurs.  My daughter who didn't get a main Rexall Mon-Thurs offer two weeks ago is back to not getting it again.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I used it once this week and received credit for it, yes.
> 
> It's still shows as available in my Load+Go however, saying it expires today.  If I'm able to use it again today then I will make a trip to Rexall's.  I'd rather get 110 air miles for $30 then the 100 for $50 that starts tomorrow.



This happened to me yesterday as well.  I used it, points showed on receipt but offer I used still showed available in the app.  Points posted fine over night.


----------



## ottawamom

My L&G for next week is a spend $50 get 80AM. May pass this one up as there really isn't anything I need at Rexall (unless they discount Halloween candy after the 31st).

I have a spend $50 get a $10 GC promotion for my local Sobeys so I think I'll put that shop off till Monday when I can take advantage of that (seeing as the flyer doesn't have any really great offers for AM this week). This was if I find any good AM promotions in the store it'll be icing on the cake.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th. How many miles did people rack up?



I only got 25 AM.  We have a bulk fuel card and we get a dividends cheque every year.  So we usually do most of our fuel fill ups there.  When we traveled over the Thanksgiving weekend, the hubs seemed to always stop at a shell ( by chance ) as he thinks me hunting AM and points is ridiculous.  ( That is until I show him what my hunting provided as in tickets and hotel rooms )  The dividend cheque goes into the trip fund I have going lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.


*Zilch for us! We drive a FIT and can barely squeeze in 35 L twice a month! Hubby prefers the Petro Can points because they turn into CAA dollars which brings that cost down. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Friday morning e-mail from Airmiles about the weekend offer at Rexall contains another "OOPS too early, thanks for the head's up" alert! I've looked for info anywhere and it doesn't exist (the link goes to this week's flyer) I glanced thru this tread and discovered they sent me this notice early every other time as well, so let's cross our fingers. If you don't have any cash miles it might be a good idea to get some into that part of your account before next Friday!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

It took 9 weeks for the last one of this kind of promotion from Rexall to actually post. Good deal, just be aware they take their sweet time posting them unlike their usual quick turn around.


----------



## purple hippo

damo said:


> Just upgraded Air Miles Universal tickets to Seasonal Annual passes.
> 
> The old tickets (2 day) upgraded for $10 each (the girl actually charged us $10 for  two since she was a Canadian too!!)
> 
> The new Air Miles ticket cost nothing to upgrade to a Seasonal Annual pass.
> 
> I think there is another thread somewhere about this but I thought it could go here too.



When you say "new Air Miles ticket" do you mean the 3 park to park 2 day + 2 days free ticket?  I got 4 for our trip in January and DH and I were thinking about going back for HHN next year so AP would great.  I didn't even think about upgrading to an AP - but if I can for a minimal fee or free then sounds like an easy decision.  We are there during a blackout period but I read on anther thread that I just need to upgrade on our last day there which isn't a blackout date anyways but the AP expires a year from the first date my ticket was used.  Do I understand all this correctly?


----------



## tinkerone

I'm on a 14 day cruise and am then going to spend 10 days in Disney yet I find myself envious of the mile offers everyone else are getting.  I need to get my priorities straight!  Lol.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Zilch for us! We drive a FIT and can barely squeeze in 35 L twice a month! Hubby prefers the Petro Can points because they turn into CAA dollars which brings that cost down. *



I'm in a similar boat. Costco is almost always less expensive unless there is a deal with $ off coupons at Shell so it is hard for me to justify spending more money in order to get Airmiles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *LIMITED TIME OFFER valid October 23 – November 9, 2017. Get 50 Bonus AIR MILES® Reward Miles when you spend $20 or more, excluding shipping, duties and taxes, through airmilesshops.ca at participating online stores. *



Since this promotion is only until November 9th, anyone else think Air Miles will start their Christmas season promotion mid-November like last year?  I'm going to make a $25 purchase with DH's card just to get those 50 miles, but holding off on the rest of my online shopping until Air Miles unveils (hopefully) their next big one!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Alright...so I ran to Safeway over lunch as I wanted to make sure that I could get in on the candy promo.  Looked at my receipt as I was leaving the till...and of course the 100 bonus miles didn't post.  So I waited at customer service...She comes up and I tell her...she said...asked where I got them from...we went there...and of course it was on the boxes .  So i said...well, Could I return them...I was really just buying them for the promo...She said... I'll just give them to you...I don't care what the promo says...just if you want to come get more...get the boxes next time.  Score!!!!  So i walked out of there spending 77.00 and got 165 AM.  Almost everything I bought was for miles...and I had a load and go bonus of spend 75 get 20 miles. I"m a happy camper, and they guys at work will be happy with candy next week!!!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*sigh*


Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.


We've managed about 5 trips... so about 25 AM...


----------



## Disney Addicted

My husband drives an Elentra 6 days a week from Bowmanville to Pickering AND back.  When I check our tracking spreadsheets, he put gas in on average every 5 1/2 days.  Mind you I wouldn't let him fill his tank.  I insisted 25L at a time which brings him to a little less than 3/4 of a full tank I believe.  Otherwise that's a 1/4 of a tank where I'm not getting air miles on the gas you know.  

I drive an Accent and again would only fill 25L which brought me to 3/4 of a tank as well.  Turns out I was filling about every 8 1/2 days on average.

I forget when the promo started.  I did an average of days between filling from mid-August to now.


----------



## damo

purple hippo said:


> When you say "new Air Miles ticket" do you mean the 3 park to park 2 day + 2 days free ticket?  I got 4 for our trip in January and DH and I were thinking about going back for HHN next year so AP would great.  I didn't even think about upgrading to an AP - but if I can for a minimal fee or free then sounds like an easy decision.  We are there during a blackout period but I read on anther thread that I just need to upgrade on our last day there which isn't a blackout date anyways but the AP expires a year from the first date my ticket was used.  Do I understand all this correctly?


 
Yes, I mean the new 3 park 2 day ticket.  There was no fee to change to a seasonal AP.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> So the Shell 5x promo ends on the 28th.  How many miles did people rack up?
> 
> We have 2 vehicles.  Between us, we received 100 air miles (5 air miles x 20 visits).
> 
> It should have been 105 miles really but my husband forgot and put $25 in one day instead of 25L.



Just added mine up 60AM.


----------



## damo

No load and go for me for next week.  This last week was spend $10 get 20 points.  I guess they were preparing me for a nothing week this week.  Good thing is ..... I'm away on vacation anyways!!!!!  Joke is on them!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

My shop at Rexall tonight
This is what my receipt says:

Base Airmiles earned *NA
Load N Go Bonus airmiles earned *NA 
Bonus Airmiles earned *NA
Total airmiles earned *NA
*Airmiles will be posted to your account

I hope they are posted properly tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## flower_petals

I'm waiting on 50 bonus miles from Metro - buy 5 yogurt.  It was the week of the 12th.  Does it usually take a few weeks to post?  it wasn't on my receipt but I think I read that is common.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> My shop at Rexall tonight
> This is what my receipt says:
> 
> Base Airmiles earned *NA
> Load N Go Bonus airmiles earned *NA
> Bonus Airmiles earned *NA
> Total airmiles earned *NA
> *Airmiles will be posted to your account
> 
> I hope they are posted properly tomorrow.
> Hugs Mel


That's one reason I do not like going to Rexall.  When I go to Foodland, I see in front of me what I have.  I don't have the patience/memory to constantly be checking to see if they get it right....some other day.  My hats off to those of you that track so diligently.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> That's one reason I do not like going to Rexall.  When I go to Foodland, I see in front of me what I have.  I don't have the patience/memory to constantly be checking to see if they get it right....some other day.  My hats off to those of you that track so diligently.



I have to say that normally my Rexall points are on the receipt and posted the next day but alas not this time. I will give chat a go tomorrow if they don't post by then. I am actually thinking this is a specific cash register machine issue as the cashier beside me said all her receipts were crediting and printing out the airmiles. I should have taken the time to return everything and go through her cash register but I was in a hurry.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm finding this so complicated, freezing the value of old tickets when they increase the price, expiring tickets at the end of the year.  Just so hard to plan ahead, I guess I just need to figure out how to best work with it.
> 
> I'm there in two weeks, I was going to use 5 day Canadian am tickets but they expire 2030 so I'd really rather hold onto them.  I only have points for one more ticket (at 4695 am ugh) but I think I might get it and it will save one more 2030 expiry ticket.
> 
> Slightly different topic but I may also try to add hoppers to my 5 day Canadian am vouchers.  From what I am reading on mousesavers and disboards' threads, these might now be valued as current year wholesale tickets and would be bridged to current gate price as long as Disney hasn't increased prices or expired the tickets. Another reason for not redeeming ahead of time!
> 
> From mousesavers again:
> 
> *Magic Your Way tickets that were purchased from a third-party reseller* like Undercover Tourist, a travel agent, or from Disney as part of a Magic Your Way Vacation Package are considered* “wholesale” *tickets.
> 
> 
> *If you are upgrading a wholesale, unexpired Magic Your Way ticket, originally purchased on or after 2/12/17, to a new ticket with more days or features, *and the ticket is unused or partially used but still valid, the ticket you are turning in should be bridged to the current gate price*.* Subtract the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re buying from the *current gate price* of the ticket you’re turning in, and that’s what you should be charged.
> Someone on this thread a week ago posted that they upgraded their Canadian am ticket to an ap and this is how it was priced.



No go on the parkhoppers.  Policy has not changed.  They still wanted over $200 to upgrade the Canadian Special tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> I'm waiting on 50 bonus miles from Metro - buy 5 yogurt.  It was the week of the 12th.  Does it usually take a few weeks to post?  it wasn't on my receipt but I think I read that is common.


*Those miles should have shown on your receipt if you purchased the correct yogurt. The only metro offers that don't show on your receipt are the threshold spends because they come from head office. I would suggest trying an on-line chat to get things rolling, fingers crossed you get someone who is willing to help you figure it out.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> No load and go for me for next week.  This last week was spend $10 get 20 points.  I guess they were preparing me for a nothing week this week.  Good thing is ..... I'm away on vacation anyways!!!!!  Joke is on them!!!!!


*This is for anyone else who is also having trouble with the LnG offers being MIA. Do you have the App installed on your phone? My most recent failed attempt with chat was ended with "you need to clear space on your phone and try that"  They did admit that there are a LOT of us who are having trouble with this whole programme though. I also have zilch for this week <sigh>*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is for anyone else who is also having trouble with the LnG offers being MIA. Do you have the App installed on your phone? My most recent failed attempt with chat was ended with "you need to clear space on your phone and try that"  They did admit that there are a LOT of us who are having trouble with this whole programme though. I also have zilch for this week <sigh>*



Mine is not on my phone.  Mine is on my computer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> No go on the parkhoppers.  Policy has not changed.  They still wanted over $200 to upgrade the Canadian Special tickets.



Ah, too bad.  At least your Universal tickets upgrade worked out for you. Thank you for posting @damo, we land late Monday and will still give it a try.  I have two other upgrades to try as well with other tickets and if none work at a reasonable cost, we will be without hoppers and will have to cancel and revise a lot of plans.  We will see.

Have an awesome time regardless!!


----------



## marchingstar

today i stopped at rexall for a couple things. i “earned” one of the marvel things, but the cashier said that since the event is technically over she’s giving extras away. i left with like, 2 dozen. so i have tons of extras, and thought i would check if anyone is looking for a specific character. Here’s what i have: 
6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!

the only one i haven’t gotten is rocket (the little raccoon) and so if you have an extra of him, i’d be happy to trade


----------



## kitntrip

[QUOTE="marchingstar, post: 58398150, member: 5206Here’s what i have:
6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew![/QUOTE]

My son is collecting these and missing 1 Hulk, 1 iron man, 1 vision, 1 Thor. I can pay you for shipping! Unfortunately no extra rockets.


----------



## Aladora

marchingstar said:


> today i stopped at rexall for a couple things. i “earned” one of the marvel things, but the cashier said that since the event is technically over she’s giving extras away. i left with like, 2 dozen. so i have tons of extras, and thought i would check if anyone is looking for a specific character. Here’s what i have:
> 6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!
> 
> the only one i haven’t gotten is rocket (the little raccoon) and so if you have an extra of him, i’d be happy to trade



I’ve missed getting any of these so I would love to pay for shipping any of these that no one else wants. DS has just gotten really into the MCU and we are two movies away from watching them all with him. Since the new Thor movie comes out next week we have to watch Antman and Civil War before then! 

Please send me a pm if you can mail any of your extras to me.


----------



## buyerbrad

marchingstar said:


> today i stopped at rexall for a couple things. i “earned” one of the marvel things, but the cashier said that since the event is technically over she’s giving extras away. i left with like, 2 dozen. so i have tons of extras, and thought i would check if anyone is looking for a specific character. Here’s what i have:
> 6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!
> 
> the only one i haven’t gotten is rocket (the little raccoon) and so if you have an extra of him, i’d be happy to trade



I need 2 Captain Americas (1 for each kid). I have an extra raccoon.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Shell's next Air Miles promo is a "Win 1,000,000 Miles"
Oct 30, 2017 - Jan 7, 2018
Enter for your chance to win 1 of 10 weekly prizes of 1,000,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles from Shell!*

* No Purchase Necessary. For full rules and how to enter, visit www.shell.ca/million. Contest begins at 12:00:01 AM (ET) on October 30, 2017 and ends at 11:59:59 PM (ET) on January 7, 2018. One (1) Entry will be selected each week during the contest period by random draw from all eligible entries received. A total of Ten (10) Prizes available to be won throughout the Contest Period, each consisting of One Million (1,000,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles. The approximate value of AIR MILES Reward Miles prize depends on the chosen method of use and available reward options at the time of use. There will be Ten (10) weekly draws, commencing on November 10, 2017 and continuing weekly until January 12, 2018. Weekly draws are cumulative, meaning that entries are eligible for all weekly draws following the day on which each entry is received. Odds of being selected depend on the total number of eligible entries received and the day on which the eligible entry is received. Must be a resident of Canada and have reached the age of majority. Correct answer to mathematical skill-testing question and a correct mailing address required.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's next Air Miles promo is a "Win 1,000,000 Miles"
> .



Yeah I could be down with winning that.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last day for Shell gas 5x promo!


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> [QUOTE="marchingstar, post: 58398150, member: 5206Here’s what i have:
> 6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!



My son is collecting these and missing 1 Hulk, 1 iron man, 1 vision, 1 Thor. I can pay you for shipping! Unfortunately no extra rockets.[/QUOTE]

i messaged you


----------



## marchingstar

Aladora said:


> I’ve missed getting any of these so I would love to pay for shipping any of these that no one else wants. DS has just gotten really into the MCU and we are two movies away from watching them all with him. Since the new Thor movie comes out next week we have to watch Antman and Civil War before then!
> 
> Please send me a pm if you can mail any of your extras to me.



i’ll put a package together and message you the details


----------



## marchingstar

buyerbrad said:


> I need 2 Captain Americas (1 for each kid). I have an extra raccoon.



sounds great!


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's next Air Miles promo is a "Win 1,000,000 Miles"
> Oct 30, 2017 - Jan 7, 2018
> Enter for your chance to win 1 of 10 weekly prizes of 1,000,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles from Shell!*
> 
> * No Purchase Necessary. For full rules and how to enter, visit www.shell.ca/million. Contest begins at 12:00:01 AM (ET) on October 30, 2017 and ends at 11:59:59 PM (ET) on January 7, 2018. One (1) Entry will be selected each week during the contest period by random draw from all eligible entries received. A total of Ten (10) Prizes available to be won throughout the Contest Period, each consisting of One Million (1,000,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles. The approximate value of AIR MILES Reward Miles prize depends on the chosen method of use and available reward options at the time of use. There will be Ten (10) weekly draws, commencing on November 10, 2017 and continuing weekly until January 12, 2018. Weekly draws are cumulative, meaning that entries are eligible for all weekly draws following the day on which each entry is received. Odds of being selected depend on the total number of eligible entries received and the day on which the eligible entry is received. Must be a resident of Canada and have reached the age of majority. Correct answer to mathematical skill-testing question and a correct mailing address required.



So at todays value, that's like 2 adult and one child 5 day pass for WDW.....


----------



## osully

Not that I wanted any, but I find it really funny that over the whole Marvel promo I never received a single one. Shell, Sobeys, Metro, and Rexall. Several purchases over $30. Never was given even one or offered any.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's next Air Miles promo is a "Win 1,000,000 Miles"
> Oct 30, 2017 - Jan 7, 2018
> Enter for your chance to win 1 of 10 weekly prizes of 1,000,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles from Shell!*
> 
> * No Purchase Necessary. For full rules and how to enter, visit www.shell.ca/million. Contest begins at 12:00:01 AM (ET) on October 30, 2017 and ends at 11:59:59 PM (ET) on January 7, 2018. One (1) Entry will be selected each week during the contest period by random draw from all eligible entries received. A total of Ten (10) Prizes available to be won throughout the Contest Period, each consisting of One Million (1,000,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles. The approximate value of AIR MILES Reward Miles prize depends on the chosen method of use and available reward options at the time of use. There will be Ten (10) weekly draws, commencing on November 10, 2017 and continuing weekly until January 12, 2018. Weekly draws are cumulative, meaning that entries are eligible for all weekly draws following the day on which each entry is received. Odds of being selected depend on the total number of eligible entries received and the day on which the eligible entry is received. Must be a resident of Canada and have reached the age of majority. Correct answer to mathematical skill-testing question and a correct mailing address required.


The web page cannot be found via the link now. Has the contest been removed?


----------



## osully

AngelDisney said:


> The web page cannot be found via the link now. Has the contest been removed?



Same thing for me... Weird.


----------



## Aladora

marchingstar said:


> i’ll put a package together and message you the details



Thank you SO much!



osully said:


> Not that I wanted any, but I find it really funny that over the whole Marvel promo I never received a single one. Shell, Sobeys, Metro, and Rexall. Several purchases over $30. Never was given even one or offered any.



I finally remembered to ask today when I was at Rexall and the cashier gave me one (Black Widow I think?)


----------



## Disney Addicted

AngelDisney said:


> The web page cannot be found via the link now. Has the contest been removed?



It's probably because it does not start until tomorrow.

Working now - just tried.


----------



## purple hippo

damo said:


> Yes, I mean the new 3 park 2 day ticket.  There was no fee to change to a seasonal AP.



Awesome news!!! Thanks! 

Sorry to hear about your park hoppers though.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> It's probably because it does not start until tomorrow.
> 
> Working now - just tried.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon for Rexall *
* Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid Oct 30th - Nov 2nd*

*Don't forget you can safely ignore the phrase "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® Bonus Miles store wide coupon or load+go offer" ... they play well with all other offers.*

*Tomorrow is also the Super Seniors Day -- 20% off PLUS get a $10.00 gift card if you spend more than $50.00. Hubby left me a list of things he needs and how many AM they all have !! (got him well trained )*


----------



## Disney Addicted

This has been a frustrating couple of hours.

- I just found out I cannot use the Dream Travel Certificates to book RPR or CBR.  Packages only.
- The Air Miles hotel website does not list Loew's hotels to book from and a chat agent confirmed they are not on their list of hotels
- Then Transat in the Oshawa Town Centre is insisting I will not be able to order Dream Travel Certificates from Air Miles as of Jan 1, 2018.
   - However, Air Miles chat is saying that is incorrect.

I do recall someone here mentioning trying to save for more DTC before the year end for Punta Cana.  So, who is correct?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> This has been a frustrating couple of hours.
> 
> - I just found out I cannot use the Dream Travel Certificates to book RPR or CBR.  Packages only.
> - The Air Miles hotel website does not list Loew's hotels to book from and a chat agent confirmed they are not on their list of hotels
> - Then Transat in the Oshawa Town Centre is insisting I will not be able to order Dream Travel Certificates from Air Miles as of Jan 1, 2018.
> - However, Air Miles chat is saying that is incorrect.
> 
> I do recall someone here mentioning trying to save for more DTC before the year end for Punta Cana.  So, who is correct?


*It would be the Duck who is trying to save for Punta Cana. (but since hubby's website was down for an entire month and that led to next to no income in what is traditionally his busiest month, it might be a pipe dream anyway!)*
*Yes, you can only use these for package/cruise bookings.*
*Correct, there are only a select few hotels on the actual website that you can redeem for (honestly find they are often over-priced anyway!)*
*You can find those hotels on the Airmiles HUB which allows you to earn miles (don't know if the prices are decent though only used it once when there was a huge offer when it started up)*

*The business about the certificates not being issued come January probably is misinformation based on this statement on the Airmiles site*
*
In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners.
I seriously doubt they will completely do away with the option of getting certificates when this just started in June but hey, you know the old saying about *assuming*
*


----------



## marchingstar

**heads up**

@pangyal has posted about a possible Canadian resident discount that we might see soon! Hopefully it's true, and hopefully it means we see the discount on air miles tickets again. If you don't need tickets right away, it might mean holding off to see if the discount really happens, and if it affects air miles costs too.


----------



## mernin

mernin said:


> I’ve received the email offers from sobers since they started.  For the last few weeks they’ve come from Safeway (we shopped at one this summer) not Sobeys. I just went to check what offers I had before shopping and the app shows none loaded even though I clicked through the email.  It’s so weird. Has anyone had anything like this happen?





mernin said:


> ive done that but what is weird is that they are from Safeway not Sobeys and only valid there (says the terms & conditions). I went to Sobeys today and nothing redeemed.  They were from Sobeys up until a few weeks ago and didn’t have any issue.



I called Sobey's last week about this.  She said it was because I shopped at Safeway and it was the last large amount I had.  I noted that I shopped there once in August and that I've shopped at Sobey's about 5 times a week since then and spent more at Sobey's most times I am there.  She said she couldn't change anything and I should call airmails.  I did that but the automated system was a nightmare so I did the online chat.  She said the getmyoffers is all Sobey's and all she could do was make sure I was set up to receive the communication from them (which I was).  So now I'm just biding my time until it switches back.  I'm also not loading the safeway offers in hopes that it makes the switch happen.  Hopefully it will do it soon as I can barely seem to get any airmiles these days from Sobey's!


----------



## Spotthecat

Second weekend with my Load and Go WUS offer not showing on my receipt. Why bother having a weekend coupon that you cannot use? This weekend's was get 100 airmiles WUS 50$, same as the flyer. Only got the flyer. Argh!

Edited to add that this was at Rexall...which posts a day later. Can we do the online chat to get those miles, or do we really have to wait 120 days??? They ALWAYS post the next day.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *It would be the Duck who is trying to save for Punta Cana. (but since hubby's website was down for an entire month and that led to next to no income in what is traditionally his busiest month, it might be a pipe dream anyway!)*



Oh no, that's too bad.    I remember reading about the website going down.  I thought it had been fixed after a couple of weeks.



Donald - my hero said:


> *The business about the certificates not being issued come January probably is misinformation based on this statement on the Airmiles site*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners.
> *
> *I seriously doubt they will completely do away with the option of getting certificates when this just started in June but hey, you know the old saying about *assuming**



It would be great to book online but I hope that means the participating partners update their websites.  I tried looking up various "packages" on Marlin and Transat (whom seem to have the same website) and found it very difficult to get information on what specifically is included in the cost, taxes, etc.  I ended having to phone and still feel the agent had no clue.

I had thought I could use my air miles for US tickets and pay for the hotel stay (except taxes in cash).  I already have almost $1,000 US in survey money for food & other costs.  So I figured $1,000 for flights out of Buffalo.  Now if I need to book a package, Transat is telling me I need to pay $2,700 cash.  Another $1,700 more than I planned.  That's not happening.  (sigh)

Hmm.. does a package have to include airfare?  Can it just be hotel & tickets I wonder?  EDITED:  YES, it has to include airfare in order to be a package...

You know, there's a good gaming laptop available for Air Miles.  If I just had 4,000 more air miles, I'd cash them all in for that in a heartbeat right now.


----------



## bababear_50

Spotthecat said:


> Second weekend with my Load and Go WUS offer not showing on my receipt. Why bother having a weekend coupon that you cannot use? This weekend's was get 100 airmiles WUS 50$, same as the flyer. Only got the flyer. Argh!
> 
> Edited to add that this was at Rexall...which posts a day later. Can we do the online chat to get those miles, or do we really have to wait 120 days??? They ALWAYS post the next day.



I am going to suggest you try chat
I just did a chat for the same reason.
In all honesty I think I'm finished with Load N Go--just not worth the hassle.
Best wishes to you
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Second weekend with my Load and Go WUS offer not showing on my receipt. Why bother having a weekend coupon that you cannot use? This weekend's was get 100 airmiles WUS 50$, same as the flyer. Only got the flyer. Argh!
> 
> Edited to add that this was at Rexall...which posts a day later. Can we do the online chat to get those miles, or do we really have to wait 120 days??? They ALWAYS post the next day.


*Hate to tell you but the targeted threshold offers from Rexall are NOT valid on the weekend -- only Monday - Thursday, the same as the email coupon. I almost always wait until the week because i will get more miles for the same $$ Both the coupon and my offer are spend $50 get 80 so i will get 160 AM instead of just 100. If you take a close look at the offer you should see the date for your offer will now say Ends in 3 Days. On the weekend you will have seen the flyer offer with the words "no loading needed" and under your targeted offer "Starts in (however many days till Monday) Days" All of the other LnG offers are valid for the entire 2 week time frame (once and done though), it's just the threshold spend ones that are only valid during the week.*

*Sorry to be the bearer of bad news  Doing an online chat probably won't net you anything because you didn't actually meet the terms of the offer*


----------



## bababear_50

For me I have a Load N Go offer buy 4 colgate products get 10 airmiles.
I bought (Thursday Oct 27) 5 toothpaste and 5 toothbrushes.(stocking stuffers) No load N Go miles posted to my account and the offer is still in my available offers. This happens frequently to me so unless they offer something of great value I am going to forgo Load N Go for awhile.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh no, that's too bad.    I remember reading about the website going down.  I thought it had been fixed after a couple of weeks.
> 
> It would be great to book online but I hope that means the participating partners update their websites.  I tried looking up various "packages" on Marlin and Transat (whom seem to have the same website) and found it very difficult to get information on what specifically is included in the cost, taxes, etc.  I ended having to phone and still feel the agent had no clue.
> 
> I had thought I could use my air miles for US tickets and pay for the hotel stay (except taxes in cash).  I already have almost $1,000 US in survey money for food & other costs.  So I figured $1,000 for flights out of Buffalo.  Now if I need to book a package, Transat is telling me I need to pay $2,700 cash.  Another $1,700 more than I planned.  That's not happening.  (sigh)
> 
> Hmm.. does a package have to include airfare?  Can it just be hotel & tickets I wonder?  EDITED:  YES, it has to include airfare in order to be a package...
> 
> You know, there's a good gaming laptop available for Air Miles.  If I just had 4,000 more air miles, I'd cash them all in for that in a heartbeat right now.


*He actually ended up going with a new web designer because we didn't notice that for an entire week after the 10 day outage  the website was "up" to us but in "TEST mode" which meant anyone else saw dead links and empty pages!! We then had an entire week with nothing but a home page that said "Coming Soon" while the new guy scrambled! I quickly put together a FB page that helped a bit but argh!!!*

*I actually find the Transat site fairly clear but it did take an extra step of pretending to actually book the trip! This number is pretty good when you figure we'll have enough for $1400 in certificates by the end of the week -- and that makes me sad that we can't afford it!(week at a fully inclusive resort in Punta Cana) I can also see how many Airmiles i would earn  *
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> For me I have a Load N Go offer buy 4 colgate products get 10 airmiles.
> I bought (Thursday Oct 27) 5 toothpaste and 5 toothbrushes. No load N Go miles posted to my account and the offer is still in my available offers. This happens frequently to me so unless they offer something of great value I am going to forgo Load N Go for awhile.
> Hugs Mel


*Those offers drive me crazy because until you actually try them you have zilch idea if what you chose are in the "select items" or not! I haven't had any decent ones for about 6 weeks now and if it wasn't for a bunch of good offers in the flyer matching up with hubby's list I'd be going to Shoppers!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Those offers drive me crazy because until you actually try them you have zilch idea if what you chose are in the "select items" or not! I haven't had any decent ones for about 6 weeks now and if it wasn't for a bunch of good offers in the flyer matching up with hubby's list I'd be going to Shoppers!*



Hi Hon
Yep I read the fine print and I got the right kind and size so airmiles did a manual post for me but I am sick of chasing down airmiles.
Right now I am missing 6 airmiles from Sobeys (bananas)"My Offers" but I am trying to figure out if it's worth a chat or wait 120 days. If I keep waiting on all of these small points I am going to have to get a spreadsheet to track all the missing miles.
I ordered another travel certificate today and I am not sure where I'm going but it has given me something new to save via airmiles for.
Just keep stockpiling the certificates Hon and eventually you will have a GREAT Vacation.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Spotthecat said:


> Second weekend with my Load and Go WUS offer not showing on my receipt. Why bother having a weekend coupon that you cannot use? This weekend's was get 100 airmiles WUS 50$, same as the flyer. Only got the flyer. Argh!
> 
> Edited to add that this was at Rexall...which posts a day later. Can we do the online chat to get those miles, or do we really have to wait 120 days??? They ALWAYS post the next day.



I am afraid that AM is going to give you the standard "sponsors have until 120 days to post"... I called last week about a Rexall offer that said miles would be posted within 8 weeks. I was at week 9 when I called AM about it. They gave me the standard answer "Wait" and then the miles magically popped up in my account. Nothing they did they just happened to post while I was on the line with them.

I have called Sobeys "my offers" twice in the last few weeks about 7AM for potatoes that were a "my offer". They assure me they have been sent to AM for posting but I have yet to see them in my account. Patience is a virtue I'm running short of at the moment.

An yes I do have a spreadsheet to keep track of my missing AM. It's not about the miles at this point. I'm mad I'm getting the run-around with AM and am digging my heels in until they post. Gone are the days things post quickly and easily.


----------



## osully

I always call Sobeys My Offers customer service if something is missing. They are the nicest people I have ever spoken to. They will add the miles as long as you did buy something.


----------



## osully

Just started the Xmas shopping for my husband  Ordered a book from Amazon on AirMilesShops then kicked myself as points won't count. They had 2x points which only would have been 4AM anyhow. Hope I get the 50 bonus though for a purchase over $20?

Should have ordered through Indigo when they had 3x points this weekend!


----------



## Spotthecat

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hate to tell you but the targeted threshold offers from Rexall are NOT valid on the weekend -- only Monday - Thursday, the same as the email coupon. I almost always wait until the week because i will get more miles for the same $$ Both the coupon and my offer are spend $50 get 80 so i will get 160 AM instead of just 100. If you take a close look at the offer you should see the date for your offer will now say Ends in 3 Days. On the weekend you will have seen the flyer offer with the words "no loading needed" and under your targeted offer "Starts in (however many days till Monday) Days" All of the other LnG offers are valid for the entire 2 week time frame (once and done though), it's just the threshold spend ones that are only valid during the week.*
> 
> *Sorry to be the bearer of bad news  Doing an online chat probably won't net you anything because you didn't actually meet the terms of the offer*


Next time I am going to take a photo of the coupon. It was definitely a load and go, and specifically for the weekend days, which I also found very strange as that's not normal. Because I also had the weekend one that you didn't need to load to use. But of course, now there's no proof, as that coupon also mysteriously doesn't show up online when I look at the "expired" coupons. So frustrating!


----------



## Spotthecat

Disney Addicted said:


> Hmm.. does a package have to include airfare?  Can it just be hotel & tickets I wonder?  EDITED:  YES, it has to include airfare in order to be a package...



So if you book a cruise package, does it now also have to include airfare??? Or is the cruise the "package"?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> So if you book a cruise package, does it now also have to include airfare??? Or is the cruise the "package"?


*I seriously doubt that would need to include airfare! The FAQs say Package Vacations & Cruises. You don't need to book a flight when you book a cruise normally, do you? (have no idea!)*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> So if you book a cruise package, does it now also have to include airfare??? Or is the cruise the "package"?



No, no, no!  I was referring only to the "package"!

The Travel Certificates are good for a Package OR a Cruise.  You don't need to worry about a flight if booking a Cruise.

In my case I wanted to book a 7 night hotel stay with the Travel Certificates.  I found out I cannot book the hotel unless I book a package, which has to include airfare.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

They need to have a dislike button...As there have been numerous times when I'm reading and I'm like..ugh...that just sucks....and I could " dislike " a post kind of like the one below.  That sucks that it would have to include airfare to make it a package deal.   Because we can usually find our own flights or a part of the trip cheaper on our own.  



Disney Addicted said:


> In my case I wanted to book a 7 night hotel stay with the Travel Certificates. I found out I cannot book the hotel unless I book a package, which has to include airfare.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Just started the Xmas shopping for my husband  Ordered a book from Amazon on AirMilesShops then kicked myself as points won't count. They had 2x points which only would have been 4AM anyhow. Hope I get the 50 bonus though for a purchase over $20?
> 
> Should have ordered through Indigo when they had 3x points this weekend!


Oh no! Same here!! Hope to get the bonus 50 AM though.


----------



## bababear_50

150 just posted
 shop two online airmilesshop.ca store points just posted for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Nov 2-8th
Link here
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-2-to-8/all


----------



## osully

Yay I got my 150 bonus too! Nice!


----------



## juniorbugman

I got mine too.  I was just going to ask when they would be coming and poof  they appeared.


----------



## mernin

I always forget to log into airmilesstores before making purchases! I just did a purchase from old navy and thought about about a millisecond after I clicked the confirm purchase button


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my 150 as well  I'm not sure what other bonuses from shopping through airmiles I'm supposed to be getting... who knows! I'm not very good at keeping track of those ones, the ones on receipts are no problem but on line shopping for some reason is hard to keep track of (I think perhaps I do too much of it?  )


----------



## peterparker520

Does the airmiles 5 day ticket has a expiring date??


----------



## momof2gr8kids

peterparker520 said:


> Does the airmiles 5 day ticket has a expiring date??


Yes the new ones you order now will expire - need to use by Dec. 31, 2018.  Even the child tickets that say they are Canadian Resident and don't expire...they don't have them any more.  Just regular tickets.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Update to my AM order - they will refund my points if I return the ticket.  They do not have any Canadian Resident Tickets left - so if anyone was hoping to take advantage of the kids ticket with the lower am, do it quickly before they update their website.  But keep in mind they really do expire - first use must be by Dec. 31 2018.


----------



## peterparker520

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes the new ones you order now will expire - need to use by Dec. 31, 2018.  Even the child tickets that say they are Canadian Resident and don't expire...they don't have them any more.  Just regular tickets.


what happens if i don't use before the expire date.


----------



## marchingstar

i thought about stopping off at rexall tonight. there are a couple things i need, and both the regular coupon and my load and go offer this week are spend 50$/earn 80 miles, which is a decent haul. but then i realized if i just wait until tomorrow i can charge it to my amex and count the 50-ish shop towards the november soar into more offer too. triple dipping? yes please!

happy spending, to those aiming for the november soar into more miles


----------



## buyerbrad

momof2gr8kids said:


> Update to my AM order - they will refund my points if I return the ticket.  They do not have any Canadian Resident Tickets left - so if anyone was hoping to take advantage of the kids ticket with the lower am, do it quickly before they update their website.  But keep in mind they really do expire - first use must be by Dec. 31 2018.



Was your ticket linked to your MDE account?  Mine is and I still have not heard back from Airmiles.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

buyerbrad said:


> Was your ticket linked to your MDE account?  Mine is and I still have not heard back from Airmiles.


No I didn't link it.  I called Disney Ticketing and gave them the number on the card and they verified the expiry date.  AM didn't ask if I had linked them or not.  Can a linked ticket be un-linked so you can send back?  Either way, I'd argue it with them - what they had advertised on their site, and what you ordered, was not what they delivered.  Unless you know someone that got a Canadian Voucher that's going before the expiry and wants to trade with you.  I may do that myself instead of sending back.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

peterparker520 said:


> what happens if i don't use before the expire date.


Apparently they will retain their value and you can use towards another ticket, but you can only do that in person at WDW.  Which means you most likely won't be able to make FP with them in advance. However this is all kind of new, the expiring tickets, so no one really knows for sure exactly how it will play out with the FPs.  But you won't lose the value in them, which is more than the value of the Canadian Tickets, which did expire.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My 150 airmilesshop bonus point arrived today as well!


----------



## bgula

momof2gr8kids said:


> Update to my AM order - they will refund my points if I return the ticket.  They do not have any Canadian Resident Tickets left - so if anyone was hoping to take advantage of the kids ticket with the lower am, do it quickly before they update their website.  But keep in mind they really do expire - first use must be by Dec. 31 2018.



Just wondering how you know that they don't have any Canadian resident tickets left?  Did someone at airmiles confirm this?  I'd love to take advantage of this right now, but I don't want to get stuck with a Canadian resident ticket.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Nov 2-8th
> Link here
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-2-to-8/all



*What the heck is up with that flyer this week??!!?? I've never really looked closely at them this early but dang, it's all scribbled on with fancy happy faces *

*All that aside, the "big offer" on the back page?? Yeah, not a big deal -- buy 3 yogurt @ $3.49 each get 15 AM the other one is buy 2 girnormous bottles of OJ for $10 and get 20 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Just wondering how you know that they don't have any Canadian resident tickets left?  Did someone at airmiles confirm this?  I'd love to take advantage of this right now, but I don't want to get stuck with a Canadian resident ticket.


*For about 2 weeks now they have been sending out  the actual hard tickets but still charging the lower amount of AM and describing them as "CDN discounted" You won't get a voucher anymore, instead a ticket that doesn't require ID to validate but does carry an expiry date.*


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *For about 2 weeks now they have been sending out  the actual hard tickets but still charging the lower amount of AM and describing them as "CDN discounted" You won't get a voucher anymore, instead a ticket that doesn't require ID to validate but does carry an expiry date.*



Yeah, I've been following the discussion.  But do we know for sure that these tickets are non-discounted regular child tickets?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just now getting around to checking out my receipts from Rexall and discovered that the pharmacist gave us each a booklet filled with coupons when we had our flu shots ---urgh, wish i had noticed while in the store! But they're good till the end of March <phew> *
*Fairly decent haul : 2 sales of just over $50.00 and snagged a total of 325 AM!!*

*I still don't have my 150 for the online shopping though *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bgula said:


> Just wondering how you know that they don't have any Canadian resident tickets left?  Did someone at airmiles confirm this?  I'd love to take advantage of this right now, but I don't want to get stuck with a Canadian resident ticket.


Yes the AM rep told me yesterday. Apparently it was written on my file that they confirmed there are no Canadian resident tickets left and a note to update the website to indicate that tickets do indeed expire. (Now I don't know if the AM reps are like Disney cm's where you get a different answer each time...lol).


----------



## AngelDisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes the AM rep told me yesterday. Apparently it was written on my file that they confirmed there are no Canadian resident tickets left and a note to update the website to indicate that tickets do indeed expire. (Now I don't know if the AM reps are like Disney cm's where you get a different answer each time...lol).


They may probably increase the AM for these tickets. What is the expiry date of these hard tickets when linked to MDE? TIA!


----------



## kerreyn

I see Disneyland and Disney World are running new Canadian Resident specials (DL = 25% off a 3 or longer day pass and DW = 20% off a 4 day or longer pass). I'm wondering if Air Miles will be discounting passes again.  We're going to the World in February and took advantage of the Canadian Resident passes on the last round, and looks like we'll be going Land in July.  We'll be getting the passes through Air Miles regardless, but another discount would be nice.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I'm hoping AM will come up with discounted tickets too, but I'll have to time it right as it takes us 2-3 weeks to get mail where everywhere else gets theirs in 10-12 days.

This week's Thrifty's flyer has 451 AM up for grabs, with some good ones on staples we use a lot of. I'm expecting a $210 shop for 300AM. I'm only 720AM away from our third DLR 5DPH, at the current AM cost.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Canadian Harmony said:


> I'm hoping AM will come up with discounted tickets too, but I'll have to time it right as it takes us 2-3 weeks to get mail where everywhere else gets theirs in 10-12 days.
> 
> This week's Thrifty's flyer has 451 AM up for grabs, with some good ones on staples we use a lot of. I'm expecting a $210 shop for 300AM. I'm only 720AM away from our third DLR 5DPH, at the current AM cost.


*I'm interested to see how AM will handle this situation -- it took them quite a long time to get rid of the stash of the last Discounted tickets and since these HAVE an expiry date there's no way people will be wanting to get them after that point. PLUS the ones they currently have in stock have the identical expiry date -- They won't want to lose the money they put out to buy these!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Very true. Maybe they won't do anything and hope we don't notice...?


----------



## mab2012

bgula said:


> Yeah, I've been following the discussion.  But do we know for sure that these tickets are non-discounted regular child tickets?



Mine is, but there's no telling when that might change.  I knew I was taking a bit of a calculated risk when I ordered.

I wonder if the new Canadian Resident special is the reason the Air Miles website was not updated to new pricing for regular child tickets?  By the time they ran out, they may have already known that the new special was going to be released, and possibly it wasn't worth updating the website and changing the pricing for that short period.  So they filled the gap with regular tickets, with the intention of offering the new Canadian Resident tickets once they became available.  Just a guess, of course, but I can't see why else they would have sent out these higher value tickets without increasing the redemption rate.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The duck is working the system to it's fullest today .... I placed an order with Amazon on Sunday to take advantage of a couple of things : get me my bonus 50 AM and i had some pre-paid Visa cards i got from doing surveys that were set to expire at the end of the month. Order arrived today (wow, i didn't select 2 day delivery!!) and one of the items was clearly opened, used, put back together and shipped out to me .. since it's a power bank and has a deep scratch in the case i don't want to keep it, opened a chat session and was told to ship it back (free shipping label provided) and re-order a new one. Got to select next-day shipping and they waived that as well once i provided them with the order # SO -- i went back in thru the Airmiles shop portal and I *might* make the whopping 2 AM again ... *

*THEN i heard the mail and discovered hubby's pay cheque from the American company he does an online course for and did a quick check on the current exchange rate --- everyone else might be upset with the rate right now but we just made $1500 *
*



*


----------



## La Belle

Following along...I double checked my AM tickets for Disneyworld and there is no expiry date on them. so...I am a bit confused.  There was a time when the special was for non expiry tickets.


momof2gr8kids said:


> Update to my AM order - they will refund my points if I return the ticket.  They do not have any Canadian Resident Tickets left - so if anyone was hoping to take advantage of the kids ticket with the lower am, do it quickly before they update their website.  But keep in mind they really do expire - first use must be by Dec. 31 2018.



Edited: I'm just wondering now if I should buy more tickets and use the one's with the expiry date and then keep the non-expiry tickets.

Can someone confirm that the tickets were initially sent out as non-expiry?  I should be expecting to see an expiry on the AM voucher if there was an expiry date?


----------



## Donald - my hero

La Belle said:


> Following along...I double checked my AM tickets for Disneyworld and there is no expiry date on them. so...I am a bit confused.  There was a time when the special was for non expiry tickets.
> 
> 
> Edited: I'm just wondering now if I should buy more tickets and use the one's with the expiry date and then keep the non-expiry tickets.
> 
> Can someone confirm that the tickets were initially sent out as non-expiry?  I should be expecting to see an expiry on the AM voucher if there was an expiry date?


*If you already have the green vouchers then they do NOT have an expiry date -- well, Dec 31, 2030 i think is the date attached to them. If you have hard credit card type cards with a date POST Feb 12th of this year they expire the end of 2018. The new vouchers (no way of knowing yet if AM will be sending these out or not) will have an expiry date of Dec 31, 2018.*

*Any date printed on the vouchers or tickets is the issue date.*


----------



## La Belle

Thank you! I do have green paper vouchers. I'll double check the Post date on them just to make sure. Thanks again for confirming!! 
If I can afford to buy more tickets, I will keep my non expiry tickets. We are going in March 2018 and then again after Star Wars land opens.


----------



## peterparker520

Not going to the parks in 2018, so I guess I will just wait and see if anything changes...Got the discounted tickets for our last trip this past May, that was a really nice savings. Let's hope it comes back


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is excited when Wednesday rolls around because , well .. FLYERS!! SO far the only thing of much interest is a bizzarre offer in the Atlantic Sobeys flyer which will be good if you like to eat a lot (and i mean a LOT) of cereal ... Buy 5 ginormaous boxes of cereal for 6.99 and get 99 miles. Return rate of just under 3 AM/$*
**


*Glancing thru the Metro flyer and haven't been overly excited by the offers BUT the St Hubert chicken pies that are on sale for $5.99 are pretty dang good! (and i hate poultry so this says a lot!) OH LOOK, we also have a cereal deal -- same size boxes ..$5.99 get THREE AM when you buy 1*


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is excited when Wednesday rolls around because , well .. FLYERS!! SO far the only thing of much interest is a bizzarre offer in the Atlantic Sobeys flyer which will be good if you like to eat a lot (and i mean a LOT) of cereal ... Buy 3 ginormaous boxes of cereal for 6.99 and get 99 miles. Return rate of just under 3 AM/$*
> *View attachment 281044*
> 
> 
> *Glancing thru the Metro flyer and haven't been overly excited by the offers BUT the St Hubert chicken pies that are on sale for $5.99 are pretty dang good! (and i hate poultry so this says a lot!) OH LOOK, we also have a cereal deal -- same size boxes ..$5.99 get THREE AM when you buy 1*


I hope Safeway in the West gets the 99 airmiles deal - My husband eats cereal almost everyday and they used to have buy 5 get 100 AM quite often but I haven't seen it in a while. I'll see when I get home from work today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> I hope Safeway in the West gets the 99 airmiles deal - My husband eats cereal almost everyday and they used to have buy 5 get 100 AM quite often but I haven't seen it in a while. I'll see when I get home from work today.


*** oops noticed i made a mistake and said buy 3 -- it's actually buy 5!*


----------



## buyerbrad

momof2gr8kids said:


> No I didn't link it.  I called Disney Ticketing and gave them the number on the card and they verified the expiry date.  AM didn't ask if I had linked them or not.  Can a linked ticket be un-linked so you can send back?  Either way, I'd argue it with them - what they had advertised on their site, and what you ordered, was not what they delivered.  Unless you know someone that got a Canadian Voucher that's going before the expiry and wants to trade with you.  I may do that myself instead of sending back.



Customer service called me back tonight to resolve my case. They did confirm that the ticket they did send me would expire and they are now aware of the problem. They will be updating the info on the website soon. I was given the option to return the ticket for a refund of my miles, as Disney could cancel it through my MDE account. I told him I would like to keep the ticket, but was disappointed that I did not receive the item as described and that it took 2-3 hours of total chat/phone time over the past 2+ weeks to resolve(plus the purchase of a few $150 Sobey’s giftcards to get the 150 Miles that I didn’t really need at the time). He understood my disappointment and gave me a very generous amount of miles for my time and inconvenience. Handled very well by Airmiles!


----------



## ottawamom

Beginning of the new month reminder for everyone to screen print or print off their AM page(s) for the month of October. Airmiles has been known to back post amounts and having a hard copy makes it easier to reconcile what the heck has happened when things go crazy.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Beginning of the new month reminder for everyone to screen print or print off their AM page(s) for the month of October. Airmiles has been known to back post amounts and having a hard copy makes it easier to reconcile what the heck has happened when things go crazy.


What do you mean?


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> What do you mean?


*Well .. looking at mine -- i have had my account go up and down 3 times today and i can't figure out what the heck is going on! Everything seems to be ok at the moment but for a couple of hours i was missing close to 200 miles that were there last night. By the time i was sure of that, POOF they were back plus another 250-ish that I'd been waiting on from Sobeys & Metro. (still don't have the 150 for the airmilesshop though) I'm 99 miles away from having $1400.00 in travel certificates now *


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-november-3-to-9/all

Sobeys flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-3-to-9/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Nothing remarkable again at Sobeys ON! Guess that one Blue Friday we had in Sept was a fluke?!


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well .. looking at mine -- i have had my account go up and down 3 times today and i can't figure out what the heck is going on! Everything seems to be ok at the moment but for a couple of hours i was missing close to 200 miles that were there last night. By the time i was sure of that, POOF they were back plus another 250-ish that I'd been waiting on from Sobeys & Metro. (still don't have the 150 for the airmilesshop though) I'm 99 miles away from having $1400.00 in travel certificates now *


Oh ok - I have not ever noticed this happening. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> What do you mean?



Back in August, I believe, AM made some "corrections" regarding a promotion which had posted much earlier in the year. The corrections were made with a July date on them (in August) and all most people noticed was a change in their account balance. You literally had to go back in time post by post to figure out that they had inserted a change mid July. The correction should have been posted with the current date and not back dated (made it very difficult for people to figure out what happened)

If you have a hard copy (or screen shot) of your account activity it is easier to see if unusual activity has happened. Or you may not be concerned with this and you don't need to take this precaution. I'm a little too obsessed with my AM to let anyone mess with them and not be able to figure it out.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nothing for Safeway this week!  Which is too bad - they take AE.  Remember to start charging up the $400 for the bonus AM with American Express this month. Our vehicle's in the shop for it's semi annual and putting our winter tires on.  I'm pretty sure they will find at least $400 worth of problems...


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall has GC for Indigo, Marks and Kobo on this week. Spend $25 on GC get 20AM, spend $50 on GC get 40AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Superstore Atlantic has buy $50 gift cards for either Cabelas or Indigo and get $10 PC gift cards back. I'll be getting two for Indigo as they have a 25% sale on toys this weekend AND it's 3x the miles on airmilesshops.

Sobeys doesn't really have much, but I think I can squeeze about 70 miles from My Offers.


----------



## Silvermist999

momof2gr8kids said:


> Nothing for Safeway this week!  Which is too bad - they take AE.  Remember to start charging up the $400 for the bonus AM with American Express this month. Our vehicle's in the shop for it's semi annual and putting our winter tires on.  I'm pretty sure they will find at least $400 worth of problems...



We had to take in one of our vehicles yesterday for servicing, I made sure my husband charged the AMEX, I told him we just got our 800 AM on the first day, lol.

On a side note, these AMEX people are pretty clever, I find myself reaching for my AMEX more for payment  then my MC as a result of these Soar into More offers.


----------



## kerreyn

Safeway/Sobey's out west is a bust for me. Again.


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Safeway/Sobey's out west is a bust for me. Again.



yep, me too. i really like the blue friday promotions, but it feels like the time between them is an air miles wasteland.


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> yep, me too. i really like the blue friday promotions, but it feels like the time between them is an air miles wasteland.



Agreed.  I hope it's a Blue Friday next week, we're away the Friday after, and I'd hate to miss it.


----------



## Silvermist999

Real Canadian Superstore and Loblaws in Ontario also have the buy$50 Chapters/Indigo get a $10 PC gift card offer.  Chapters/Indigo has their 25% off $50+ friends and family sale this weekend.

I'm thinking this is the better offer than the Rexall one for 40 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Superstore Atlantic has buy $50 gift cards for either Cabelas or Indigo and get $10 PC gift cards back. I'll be getting two for Indigo as they have a 25% sale on toys this weekend AND it's 3x the miles on airmilesshops.





Silvermist999 said:


> Real Canadian Superstore and Loblaws in Ontario also have the buy$50 Chapters/Indigo get a $10 PC gift card offer.  Chapters/Indigo has their 25% off $50+ friends and family sale this weekend.
> 
> I'm thinking this is the better offer than the Rexall one for 40 AM.


*And to add another wrinkle (that i can't help fully understand cause i don't use the programme) isn't this weekend when Shoppers has their gift card bonus??? *
*Details on how someone is working this starts at this point in this thread (still mildly confusing for the Duck!)*
*Shoppers Gift Card Promo*


----------



## bababear_50

Making my list for Sobeys (Ontario) I think I will pick up a few bottles of maple syrup for the breakfast club at my school.
buy one at 5.99 get 25 airtmiles

The meat deal maybe
box of meat pies (beef)
prime chicken
buy 4 get 50 airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

kerreyn said:


> Agreed.  I hope it's a Blue Friday next week, we're away the Friday after, and I'd hate to miss it.



Are you talking about sobeys Western Canada? I just received my flyer and there's a blue Friday tomorrow.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> Are you talking about sobeys Western Canada? I just received my flyer and there's a blue Friday tomorrow.



ugh, thanks for pointing this out! The last 2 times, the blue friday section of the flyer hasn't shown up on the Safeway site. I just checked, and it's there if you look at the flyer through Reebee.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kitntrip said:


> Are you talking about sobeys Western Canada? I just received my flyer and there's a blue Friday tomorrow.


Yes I just noticed too as I'm looking at a hard copy flyer in my office.  Seems the online one didn't show it again. That happened last time as well. Ugh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Head's up gang ... the Blue Friday deals have been in Smart Canucks both times and that's the links I'm using in the first post --- i just haven't gotten around to actually looking at them this week! Sorry .. i also noticed this on the front cover *
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to analyze the Rexall flyer  because  of the potential for some decent hauls (Ontario right now)*

*Sunday Head to Toe Spend $50.00 get 100 AM on ANY skin, hair, mouth, shave, sun products*
*Spend $40 of those dollars on Nuetrogenea, Aveeno, Lubriderm or Clean & Clear get another 40 AM*
*Any Vichy products buy 1 get 10 AM*
*2 Olay products get 20 AM*
*Loreal Hair colour $9.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Garnier skin products 25% off buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Colgate products $3.99 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Oral B power brushes/heads 25% off buy 1 get 20 AM*
*I gave up searching because i'm just gonna be typing forever! I just selected items that fall into the Head to Toe category, there are lots more! ALSO the gift cards that someone mentioned and one more kick at the LnG offers -- load & use 1 get 25 AM. Those of us who have NONE loaded... prepare to battle!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to analyze the Rexall flyer  because  of the potential for some decent hauls (Ontario right now)*
> 
> *Sunday Head to Toe Spend $50.00 get 100 AM on ANY skin, hair, mouth, shave, sun products*
> *Spend $40 of those dollars on Nuetrogenea, Aveeno, Lubriderm or Clean & Clear get another 40 AM*
> *Any Vichy products buy 1 get 10 AM*
> *2 Olay products get 20 AM*
> *Loreal Hair colour $9.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
> *Garnier skin products 25% off buy 2 get 15 AM*
> *Colgate products $3.99 buy 2 get 5 AM*
> *Oral B power brushes/heads 25% off buy 1 get 20 AM*
> *I gave up searching because i'm just gonna be typing forever! I just selected items that fall into the Head to Toe category, there are lots more! ALSO the gift cards that someone mentioned and one more kick at the LnG offers -- load & use 1 get 25 AM. Those of us who have NONE loaded... prepare to battle!*



The email I received states that the $10 offer is valid from Nov. 3-9 but the flyer states Nov. 3-5. My load and go offer usually starts on Monday. I hope to stack the $10 offer with load and go but I wouldn’t be able to do that if the $10 offer does not extend beyond this Sunday. Sadly I think the flyer info is more accurate due to past practices!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> The email I received states that the $10 offer is valid from Nov. 3-9 but the flyer states Nov. 3-5. My load and go offer usually starts on Monday. I hope to stack the $10 offer with load and go but I wouldn’t be able to do that if the $10 offer does not extend beyond this Sunday. Sadly I think the flyer info is more accurate due to past practices!


*Yeah, the flyer tends to take priority BUT i did an online chat AND a Facebook messenger conversation about my email offer for using cash miles since it didn't show up in this flyer and they said they will honour my email. SO i have written proof when i need to chase it down in 120 days (cause we all know i will need to!) *
*The only LnG offers that are valid ONLY during the week are *usually* the threshold spends, if you are lucky enough to have others they should be good for the whole 2 week period of time.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, the flyer tends to take priority BUT i did an online chat AND a Facebook messenger conversation about my email offer for using cash miles since it didn't show up in this flyer and they said they will honour my email. SO i have written proof when i need to chase it down in 120 days (cause we all know i will need to!) *
> *The only LnG offers that are valid ONLY during the week are *usually* the threshold spends, if you are lucky enough to have others they should be good for the whole 2 week period of time.*


I have not been getting any Load n Go offers other than the threshold ones for a long time. I had used them in the past and don’t understand why they stop coming!


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is excited when Wednesday rolls around because , well .. FLYERS!! SO far the only thing of much interest is a bizzarre offer in the Atlantic Sobeys flyer which will be good if you like to eat a lot (and i mean a LOT) of cereal ... Buy 5 ginormaous boxes of cereal for 6.99 and get 99 miles. Return rate of just under 3 AM/$*



If they are selling the 1.2 kg boxes of Mini Wheats for $6.99, that's an awesome deal.  I usually buy them at Costco for $9.99, or they go on sale from time to time for $7.99, or very occasionally $6.99.  No Air Miles though!  I'd be all over this one if I could get to it.  We do eat a lot of cereal, and Mini Wheats in particular.

There was a similar deal in Ontario awhile back - maybe not as many points, but the flyers showed the big boxes of Mini Wheats at a decent price.  Sadly, the Sobeys stores near me don't appear to stock them, so I missed out.


----------



## kerreyn

kitntrip said:


> Are you talking about sobeys Western Canada? I just received my flyer and there's a blue Friday tomorrow.




Yep - just heard that they've posted the Blue Friday pages now.  Jeepers!


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes I just noticed too as I'm looking at a hard copy flyer in my office.  Seems the online one didn't show it again. That happened last time as well. Ugh.




Last month the Blue Friday offers were in the back of the flyer. I checked the Reebee app this morning and the Safeway website, and nothing.  This afternoon it's posted.  Oh well, I'm off to make a shopping list!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I have not been getting any Load n Go offers other than the threshold ones for a long time. I had used them in the past and don’t understand why they stop coming!


*This is me too! I've done several chats/fb sessions and they are aware it's a problem for some of us --- doesn't make things better though!!!*


----------



## kerreyn

Okay - if my calculations are correct, and I don't deviate from my list too much tomorrow, looks like I'll spend about $126.00 and get 600 bonus air miles plus 5 base.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *one more kick at the LnG offers -- load & use 1 get 25 AM. Those of us who have NONE loaded... prepare to battle!*




Question about the interpretation of this offer. The flyer says something about only being able to use it one time. Does that mean "the first time you use L&G" or one time during that particular offer period?

I'm still waiting to receive my AM from the last time I did one of these offers (both my account and DH's account).


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Question about the interpretation of this offer. The flyer says something about only being able to use it one time. Does that mean "the first time you use L&G" or one time during that particular offer period?
> 
> I'm still waiting to receive my AM from the last time I did one of these offers (both my account and DH's account).


*Now THAT is an excellent question!! That could explain why i only ever received the bonus once as well ... good catch!*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Question about the interpretation of this offer. The flyer says something about only being able to use it one time. Does that mean "the first time you use L&G" or one time during that particular offer period?
> 
> I'm still waiting to receive my AM from the last time I did one of these offers (both my account and DH's account).



I am still waiting for my 25 airmiles from the last promo also.
I am not sure how to interpret this :





I'd do chat but I am still fed up from the last chat.................................
I felt like I knew more about the airmiles program than the airmiles rep.
It does have a date specific label.

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am still waiting from the last time also.
> I am not sure how to interpret this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do chat but I am still fed up from the last chat.................................
> I felt like I knew more about the airmiles program than the airmiles rep.
> It does have a date specific label.
> 
> Hugs Mel



First I interpreted the flyer as once within the specified period. Now I am confused!


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *Those miles should have shown on your receipt if you purchased the correct yogurt. The only metro offers that don't show on your receipt are the threshold spends because they come from head office. I would suggest trying an on-line chat to get things rolling, fingers crossed you get someone who is willing to help you figure it out.*


Thanks for suggesting the online chat.  I did it tonight and had my miles in 5 min.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Making my list for Sobeys (Ontario) I think I will pick up a few bottles of maple syrup for the breakfast club at my school.
> buy one at 5.99 get 25 airtmiles
> 
> Hugs Mel


*That is one very tiny bottle of maple syrup for $5.99, 250 ml !*


----------



## Sparrow78

I'm not impressed with blue Friday out west here. Since I have 2 in diapers I always hope for pampers but I swear they haven't had pampers since last November! I don't think I'll be going tomorrow. Plus need to start using up all the stuff at home since we leave in 3 weeks lol


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is one very tiny bottle of maple syrup for $5.99, 250 ml !*


Yikes that is small. However we will use it... and the miles offer is pretty good!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sparrow78 said:


> I'm not impressed with blue Friday out west here. Since I have 2 in diapers I always hope for pampers but I swear they haven't had pampers since last November! I don't think I'll be going tomorrow. Plus need to start using up all the stuff at home since we leave in 3 weeks lol


It seems the prices are higher and quantities needed to get the bonus are higher as well.  I may run in for a couple of things, but not sure I will be stocking up on anything.  Especially two cases of KD at 16.99 each? No thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not Air Miles related, but found SeaWorld's Blue Friday offers for Nov 22:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ne-get-one-free-ticket-deals-for-blue-friday/

BOGO free admission for travel by March 15!  Not too shabby.  I'll likely do that offer and get my third ticket through air miles.  I reallyl didn't want to spend $300US for one day at SeaWorld, so this offer is great!


----------



## ottawamom

Good news, the Rexall, use a Loaded item and get 25AM popped into my account overnight. So, I guess the interpretation of the fine print on this weeks ad is that it is once per offer period.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my 25 for the last Rexall offer as well.

My interpretation of the get 25 offer is that you only get it for using load n go once, so if you use 3 or 4 of the offers you only get 25 AM, not 75 or 100.

This Disney ticket offer is making me really want to go back in August, or change my add on to a cruise in April to a bigger trip... but I hate to be away from the kitties and puppy for two weeks! plus kiddo would miss two weeks of school in April if we do that. How many trips in a year can I justify? and afford... I need more airmiles... at least if the flights were paid for I could justify it


----------



## damo

Bleh, my load and go is spend $10 get 20 AM again this week.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine is a spend $50 get 110AM. I was stretching it to spend that much this week. Took DS with me and he stocked up on Halloween candy (on sale of course). Went through the flyer and I think there is enough there to pull together another $50 spend. It will net me 260AM if I pull it off so it's worth a shot.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Mine is a spend $50 get 110AM. I was stretching it to spend that much this week. Took DS with me and he stocked up on Halloween candy (on sale of course). Went through the flyer and I think there is enough there to pull together another $50 spend. It will net me 260AM if I pull it off so it's worth a shot.



I got the same spend $50 get 110AM.  I'll be checking out the flyer this weekend to put together a list. I'm curious what the email coupon will be.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kitntrip said:


> Are you talking about sobeys Western Canada? I just received my flyer and there's a blue Friday tomorrow.



Seriously...that just makes me mad!!!!  Why would they not put the whole flyer on their website


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seriously...that just makes me mad!!!!  Why would they not put the whole flyer on their website


*They eventually had it up on their site ... around 2-ish i think, but i agree it should be up in its entirety at the outset!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Mine is a spend $50 get 110AM. I was stretching it to spend that much this week. Took DS with me and he stocked up on Halloween candy (on sale of course). Went through the flyer and I think there is enough there to pull together another $50 spend. It will net me 260AM if I pull it off so it's worth a shot.





kerreyn said:


> I got the same spend $50 get 110AM.  I'll be checking out the flyer this weekend to put together a list. I'm curious what the email coupon will be.



*Me too and i was actually planning on trying to make a go of the Head-to-toe event on Sunday so this is even better because I KNOW there will be a coupon next week! Time to scour the flyer and make a list (and double bonus, i actually GOT a flyer this week)*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

momof2gr8kids said:


> It seems the prices are higher and quantities needed to get the bonus are higher as well.  I may run in for a couple of things, but not sure I will be stocking up on anything.  Especially two cases of KD at 16.99 each? No thanks!


Definitely no thanks when Safeway was selling KD for $7.99 a case last month!   

I think we've already done our shopping trip for the next few weeks... sadly we had to go to Walmart and earn zero AM - however, nearly everything I bought at Walmart was at least $0.50 cheaper than others...  I need to save money more than earn AM right now, sooooooooo yeah...


----------



## ngm

That feeling you get when you finally have enough to buy your last WDW ticket!  (But then, also, that feeling when you redeem and your AM balance is now only 100!!!)


----------



## Spotthecat

You all receive tons of flyers!!! At my house, we do not get any flyers for Metro, Foodland, Sobeys, or Rexall. Sometimes we used to get Rona, but the close one closed down. I'm really hating going through the online ads every week...


----------



## hdrolfe

Also got the spend $50 get 110 AM for Rexall LNG. I will wait and see what the email coupon is to decide what I'm going to do. I do need about 200AM (at least) towards my April flights, so knowing I should be able to get that at Rexall next week makes me very happy.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Just wanted to add my two cents that I am loving the Soar into More-waited intentionally to pay-off the balance on my next Disney trip until November-so 800 miles easily earned


----------



## marchingstar

just finished getting some things from blue friday. i had lots of problems with miles not showing up, but ended up with 365 miles from a 110$ shop (included a couple things not on sale). pretty good!


----------



## blue888

Woohooo  Blue Friday was awesome. Plus my store had a ton of airmiles deals that weren't advertised.  $220 shop, 905 Airmiles!


----------



## marchingstar

blue888 said:


> Woohooo  Blue Friday was awesome. Plus my store had a ton of airmiles deals that weren't advertised.  $220 shop, 905 Airmiles!



whoa, that’s amazing! i admit i just ran in and grabbed a couple things quickly. no time to wander the aisles. you did an awesome job


----------



## Disney Addicted

My air miles from Rexall yesterday were added today.  I received the 25 bonus air miles for using a Load & Go offer.

However I was suppose to get 25 bonus air miles for using a Load & Go offer on October 19th and never did.  So I chatted Air Miles a few minutes ago and Lori added 25 air miles to my account.


----------



## ottawamom

Spotthecat said:


> You all receive tons of flyers!!! At my house, we do not get any flyers for Metro, Foodland, Sobeys, or Rexall. Sometimes we used to get Rona, but the close one closed down. I'm really hating going through the online ads every week...



We do get the paper ads but I actually prefer going through the online ads instead of the paper ones.



Disney Addicted said:


> My air miles from Rexall yesterday were added today.  I received the 25 bonus air miles for using a Load & Go offer.
> 
> However I was suppose to get 25 bonus air miles for using a Load & Go offer on October 19th and never did.  So I chatted Air Miles a few minutes ago and Lori added 25 air miles to my account.



The Bonus 25AM from Rexall that posted for me this morning was the 25AM for using the L&G from October 18th (in my case) promotion. You may get lucky and have a bonus set of AM as a result as yours may just have been a little delayed. My bonus posted as "thanks for shopping at Rexall"


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Rexall has GC for Indigo, Marks and Kobo on this week. Spend $25 on GC get 20AM, spend $50 on GC get 40AM.



I stopped at Rexall today to pick up some Kobo gift cards for Christmas gifts. I bought 6 of the $25 cards and no AM appeared on my receipt.  The cashier called the manager and she said there are no AM earned on gift cards and when I showed her the flyer she was surprised to see the offer on gift cards....then she tried to tell me that it was only on the 3 cards shown - $50 Kobo, $50 indigo or $25 Marks.  I advised that the ad did not specify the amount for each type of card so she ended up manually "gifting" me 120 AM.  She made it out like I was trying to get AM on something I shouldn't...the way I read the ad was you got the AM on either the $25 or $50 Kobo, Indigo and Marks gift cards....was I wrong?


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Safeway Blue Friday and wouldn't you know it - I forgot my list!  

I ended up getting more than I had planned, which isn't a bad thing, since I had enough for two orders.  In total I spent $242.98 (tax and deposits included), and got 717 air miles.  My daughter spent $199.13 and got 609 air miles. That was the last purchase she needed to reach onyx. Now both daughters have onyx with me!


----------



## kerreyn

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I stopped at Rexall today to pick up some Kobo gift cards for Christmas gifts. I bought 6 of the $25 cards and no AM appeared on my receipt.  The cashier called the manager and she said there are no AM earned on gift cards and when I showed her the flyer she was surprised to see the offer on gift cards....then she tried to tell me that it was only on the 3 cards shown - $50 Kobo, $50 indigo or $25 Marks.  I advised that the ad did not specify the amount for each type of card so she ended up manually "gifting" me 120 AM.  She made it out like I was trying to get AM on something I shouldn't...the way I read the ad was you got the AM on either the $25 or $50 Kobo, Indigo and Marks gift cards....was I wrong?




I think you're right - I read it the same way.


----------



## Sparrow78

momof2gr8kids said:


> It seems the prices are higher and quantities needed to get the bonus are higher as well.  I may run in for a couple of things, but not sure I will be stocking up on anything.  Especially two cases of KD at 16.99 each? No thanks!



Right!???? They usually go on sale for $9.99 or buy 1 get one free at 16.99...I'm not that desperate for the airmiles they are offering to pay that price!


----------



## Spotthecat

So I hit Rexall on the way home, I got the 40 airmiles for 50$ Chapters cards, but didn't get any for the Mark's 25$ cards so I was feeling kind of grumpy about having to do the call/chat tomorrow to get the missing miles. But on the way home I hit Shoppers to buy 6 x 50$ Canadian gift cards at 10% off. The cashier didn't know how to run it through, so she asks a higher up, and the higher up says enter this code, then put in 5%, that's 10$ off, etc. I'm like yay, somebody who knows what they're doing! Until I realise that 10% of 50$ isn't 10$, it should have only been 5$. So I got a 30$ savings, so it split the difference on my grumpiness of those lost 40 airmiles, lol.

OH, and at the Shoppers at Islington/Rutherford Rd in Vaughan, I found some Disney giftcards!!! Not being stupid, I took them to load with money TOMORROW when I can get me some 8000 bonus optimum points for them


----------



## amie416

Spotthecat said:


> You all receive tons of flyers!!! At my house, we do not get any flyers for Metro, Foodland, Sobeys, or Rexall. Sometimes we used to get Rona, but the close one closed down. I'm really hating going through the online ads every week...



I use an app called Flipp to go through the flyers... if you have a tablet or smartphone, it's so much easier than the online flyers!


----------



## osully

Spotthecat said:


> So I hit Rexall on the way home, I got the 40 airmiles for 50$ Chapters cards, but didn't get any for the Mark's 25$ cards so I was feeling kind of grumpy about having to do the call/chat tomorrow to get the missing miles. But on the way home I hit Shoppers to buy 6 x 50$ Canadian gift cards at 10% off. The cashier didn't know how to run it through, so she asks a higher up, and the higher up says enter this code, then put in 5%, that's 10$ off, etc. I'm like yay, somebody who knows what they're doing! Until I realise that 10% of 50$ isn't 10$, it should have only been 5$. So I got a 30$ savings, so it split the difference on my grumpiness of those lost 40 airmiles, lol.
> 
> OH, and at the Shoppers at Islington/Rutherford Rd in Vaughan, I found some Disney giftcards!!! Not being stupid, I took them to load with money TOMORROW when I can get me some 8000 bonus optimum points for them



Wait - Shoppers will give you points for Disney gift card purchase??


----------



## osully

Just had a really good shop at Sobeys. My spend offer threshold is always $100 so I try to do that once or twice a month to get bonus AM. Was $4 short and found Bonne Maman jams for $4.49 + 25AM when you buy 1! Score! Tag said that’s valid til Nov 9.


----------



## osully

amie416 said:


> I use an app called Flipp to go through the flyers... if you have a tablet or smartphone, it's so much easier than the online flyers!



I prefer Reebee as you can filter by items with AM bonuses!


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I stopped at Rexall today to pick up some Kobo gift cards for Christmas gifts. I bought 6 of the $25 cards and no AM appeared on my receipt.  The cashier called the manager and she said there are no AM earned on gift cards and when I showed her the flyer she was surprised to see the offer on gift cards....then she tried to tell me that it was only on the 3 cards shown - $50 Kobo, $50 indigo or $25 Marks.  I advised that the ad did not specify the amount for each type of card so she ended up manually "gifting" me 120 AM.  She made it out like I was trying to get AM on something I shouldn't...the way I read the ad was you got the AM on either the $25 or $50 Kobo, Indigo and Marks gift cards....was I wrong?



I bought 4x $50 Marks GC and the AM showed up on the receipt so your cashiers theory is a fail. You did nothing wrong, they didn't update their system somehow. I read it to be the three companies cards, you get 20AM for a $25 purchase and 40AM for a $50 card.

Got to say you were lucky the cashier added them. If they don't show on my receipt I usually get the wait the AM will come through from corporate in a few weeks .... Then I end up having to go back to the store to have them manually add them after I have waited 8 weeks.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is one very tiny bottle of maple syrup for $5.99, 250 ml !*



Hmmmm..... I may have to rethink this....
Thanks for the heads up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kerreyn said:


> I think you're right - I read it the same way.



Thanks....she made me feel that I was not entitled to the AM and that she was "gifting" them to me.



ottawamom said:


> I bought 4x $50 Marks GC and the AM showed up on the receipt so your cashiers theory is a fail. You did nothing wrong, they didn't update their system somehow. I read it to be the three companies cards, you get 20AM for a $25 purchase and 40AM for a $50 card.
> 
> Got to say you were lucky the cashier added them. If they don't show on my receipt I usually get the wait the AM will come through from corporate in a few weeks .... Then I end up having to go back to the store to have them manually add them after I have waited 8 weeks.



Thanks...I think the manager knew I was not leaving without my AM...I advised that it was in the flyer and in the past the AM were automatically added...I saw someone post on the FB AM group that the manager at her store told her they would be added later and if she did not see them in 120 days to contact AM.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T off topic
Giant Tiger has a great deal on Ocean spray cranberry juice
1.88 each --limit of 5.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> The Bonus 25AM from Rexall that posted for me this morning was the 25AM for using the L&G from October 18th (in my case) promotion. You may get lucky and have a bonus set of AM as a result as yours may just have been a little delayed. My bonus posted as "thanks for shopping at Rexall"



Yes, that's how mine listed as well.  I assumed it was yesterday's purchase though as all my air miles from Rexall's purchase yesterday came through today.  lol - guess I'll find out in a while.



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I stopped at Rexall today to pick up some Kobo gift cards for Christmas gifts. I bought 6 of the $25 cards and no AM appeared on my receipt.  The cashier called the manager and she said there are no AM earned on gift cards and when I showed her the flyer she was surprised to see the offer on gift cards....then she tried to tell me that it was only on the 3 cards shown - $50 Kobo, $50 indigo or $25 Marks.  I advised that the ad did not specify the amount for each type of card so she ended up manually "gifting" me 120 AM.  She made it out like I was trying to get AM on something I shouldn't...the way I read the ad was you got the AM on either the $25 or $50 Kobo, Indigo and Marks gift cards....was I wrong?



The Manager was completely wrong!  The picture of the cards does not matter.  It's the fine print beneath, which is spelt out very clearly.  If you purchased $25 gift cards you would have received 20 air miles.  $50 gift cards gave 40 air miles.  I'm glad you stood up for yourself and got the air miles!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I stopped at Safeway on the way home from work to see if there was anything left from the Blue Friday sale.  I was pleasantly surprised. I was able to get most of the items I wanted...and got one "maybe" item for one that was not in stock.  Spent 106 and got 430 miles.  Not my best one to date for only 100 bucks...but I'll take it.

On a side note...I made the chicken nuggets for supper tonight.  They were not the best I have bought.  I will NOT be buying those ones again.  Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## mernin

I was able to pop into Sobeys just before dinner tonight.  Spent $212 and got 600 AM...a nice change seeing how I’ve barely been getting any AM from Sobeys these days.


----------



## blue888

mernin said:


> I was able to pop into Sobeys just before dinner tonight.  Spent $212 and got 600 AM...a nice change seeing how I’ve barely been getting any AM from Sobeys these days.


I feel like the sobeys deals have not been very good for a long time. This time was excellent!


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> today i stopped at rexall for a couple things. i “earned” one of the marvel things, but the cashier said that since the event is technically over she’s giving extras away. i left with like, 2 dozen. so i have tons of extras, and thought i would check if anyone is looking for a specific character. Here’s what i have:
> 6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!
> 
> the only one i haven’t gotten is rocket (the little raccoon) and so if you have an extra of him, i’d be happy to trade



I have the rocket.  I would take the 2 red skulls, the 2 falcons and the 1 loki.
I too got a whole bag yesterday at Sobeys and only managed to get 2 new ones.  There were over 2 dozen in the bag.  
I have tons of extras of the rest of them if anybody needs them.


----------



## buyerbrad

I went to Rexall today to get the last few Airmiles through Load N' Go I needed for something I've had my eye on for my sports room - The Magic Johnson autographed basketball for 2400 Miles.  However, when I logged in today, I noticed 2 new items: Josh Donaldson autographed baseball (2772 Miles) and a Bobby Orr autographed puck (1844 Miles).  Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## mkmommy

O/T I have always used my PC financial card to get points, how do I go about transferring them to a PC points account now that they have split.

I guess Nov 1 was the changeover date. I sure hope I have not lost my points. I am pretty sure I got my weekly email to download offers.


----------



## bababear_50

So I tried to pick up a few things at my Sobeys-advertised airmiles --no dice--not available,,,
I just don't understand why airmiles and Sobeys can't get together on this.

No prime chicken tenders.
No prime stuffed chicken.
No 25 tea bag package of twinings tea.
No frozen beef pot pies.
No Natural selection shredded meats.

I am fed up and will let my sons do the shopping at No Frills tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

buyerbrad said:


> I went to Rexall today to get the last few Airmiles through Load N' Go I needed for something I had my eye on for my sports room - The Magic Johnson autographed basketball for 2400 Miles.  However, when I logged in today, I noticed 2 new items: Josh Donaldson autographed baseball (2772 Miles) and a Bobby Orr autographed puck (1844 Miles).  Decisions, decisions, decisions....


Hmmm......... good decisions to have to make
I'd go with the Bobby Orr autographed puck myself.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> So I tried to pick up a few things at my Sobeys-advertised airmiles --no dice--not available,,,
> I just don't understand why airmiles and Sobeys can't get together on this.
> 
> No prime chicken tenders.
> No prime stuffed chicken.
> No 25 tea bag package of twinings tea.
> No frozen beef pot pies.
> No Natural selection shredded meats.
> 
> I am fed up and will let my sons do the shopping at No Frills tomorrow.
> Hugs Mel



Sorry to hear!! My local Sobeys had a big display of all the products for once!


----------



## purple hippo

juniorbugman said:


> I have the rocket.  I would take the 2 red skulls, the 2 falcons and the 1 loki.
> I too got a whole bag yesterday at Sobeys and only managed to get 2 new ones.  There were over 2 dozen in the bag.
> I have tons of extras of the rest of them if anybody needs them.



I need: 2xRocket, 1xUltron, 1xBlack Widow, 1xIronman

I have extras of: Loki, Hulk, Spider-Man, Starlord, Groot, War Machine, Red Skull, Captain America

Anyone have extra of the ones I need or need the extras I have?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mkmommy said:


> O/T I have always used my PC financial card to get points, how do I go about transferring them to a PC points account now that they have split.
> 
> I guess Nov 1 was the changeover date. I sure hope I have not lost my points. I am pretty sure I got my weekly email to download offers.



If you mean the PC Financial Mastercard, you just need to call PC Financial and once they verify your information they will transfer you to PC Plus and they can link your accounts.  It takes about 6 business days to link.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So I tried to pick up a few things at my Sobeys-advertised airmiles --no dice--not available,,,
> I just don't understand why airmiles and Sobeys can't get together on this.
> 
> No prime chicken tenders.
> No prime stuffed chicken.
> No 25 tea bag package of twinings tea.
> No frozen beef pot pies.
> No Natural selection shredded meats.
> 
> I am fed up and will let my sons do the shopping at No Frills tomorrow.
> Hugs Mel



Did you try the raincheck trick? In the past they have been good about handing those out.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did you try the raincheck trick? In the past they have been good about handing those out.



Hi Hon
Back pain frustration took over and I just left. I think I am going to make a trip to Foodland and just try and pick up my targeted "my offers". and be happy with that OR
If I'm feeling up to it I just might go back and ask for some rainchecks.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> If you mean the PC Financial Mastercard, you just need to call PC Financial and once they verify your information they will transfer you to PC Plus and they can link your accounts.  It takes about 6 business days to link.


I understood that the PCMC needed nothing to be done-even after the switch-since they are already linked to PC Plus.


----------



## mort1331

Debbie said:


> I understood that the PCMC needed nothing to be done-even after the switch-since they are already linked to PC Plus.


Correct


----------



## mkmommy

mort1331 said:


> Correct





Debbie said:


> I understood that the PCMC needed nothing to be done-even after the switch-since they are already linked to PC Plus.


But you can no longer use the PC financial bank card or MasterCard to earn points, you need the PC Plus card., or the PC plus app. I was able to log into the app and will use it going forward.

I was able to use the missing points on the app to get most of the points from my weekly shopping added but I had a spend $125 get 12,500 points that they did not add. I will have to look into that as that is almost a 1/4 of a $50 Disney Gift card.


----------



## Sailormoon2

mkmommy said:


> PC financial bank card


I swiped my debit card today and was awarded all my points. Is that changing in the future? Is it becasue my PC points have always been attached to my debit card?


----------



## mkmommy

Sailormoon2 said:


> I swiped my debit card today and was awarded all my points. Is that changing in the future? Is it becasue my PC points have always been attached to my debit card?


Maybe it is certain stores. I was told I needed a PC plus card or the App and I had no points added.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Remember my post about not getting my AM on my Kobo gift cards and the manager "gifted" me my 120 AM....well when I checked my AM account today it shows that I earned 120 Bonus AM at Rexall on Friday...I wonder if these are the AM from the gift cards that maybe didn't show on my receipt or do you think these are the ones the manager "gifted" to me?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Probably the ones she gave you.  Rexall's good about getting the air miles out to people quickly.

If you get another 120 bonus from Rexall, then you're lucky.  But I doubt you will.


----------



## hdrolfe

Spent some money through airmilesshop to get the 50 AM bonus, I think Christmas shopping is almost done! 

Hoping for a good rexall coupon this week!


----------



## bababear_50

I have a Load N Go Rexall for spend $50 get 110 airmiles,,, so a good Rexall weekly coupon would be great.
I am not sure if I'll get the 25 airmiles for the load N Go load an offer special.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> But you can no longer use the PC financial bank card or MasterCard to earn points, you need the PC Plus card., or the PC plus app. I was able to log into the app and will use it going forward.
> 
> I was able to use the missing points on the app to get most of the points from my weekly shopping added but I had a spend $125 get 12,500 points that they did not add. I will have to look into that as that is almost a 1/4 of a $50 Disney Gift card.


I might be wrong, but you can still earn points with the PCmastercard. That has not gone away, that gives us 3x the points with the black card. But will need to check.


----------



## Debbie

mkmommy said:


> But you can no longer use the PC financial bank card or MasterCard to earn points, you need the PC Plus card., or the PC plus app. I was able to log into the app and will use it going forward.


No. This is not correct. I don't have the app, I always just add onto my PCMC.  I just pulled my No Frills bill from yesterday. I used my PCMC which I've always used for PC Plus. I had 500 points recorded as this week's digital offers, and my PC Plus points indicated. I have over 78 000 


mort1331 said:


> I might be wrong, but you can still earn points with the PCmastercard. That has not gone away, that gives us 3x the points with the black card. But will need to check.


  I was pretty sure that I read that I didn't have to do anything, it was merely the _banking_ that was changing.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Silvermist999 said:


> We had to take in one of our vehicles yesterday for servicing, I made sure my husband charged the AMEX, I told him we just got our 800 AM on the first day, lol.
> 
> On a side note, these AMEX people are pretty clever, I find myself reaching for my AMEX more for payment  then my MC as a result of these Soar into More offers.


Yep - $988 total - we used dh's new AM and within a week had his $1500 spend for the 2000 bonus AM.  Now to work on my $400 - won't be a problem!

Although it's more difficult keeping track of stuff - I pay everything off usually by the next day, so I've got a purse and pocket full of receipts that I'm trying to figure out which card was used in order to pay.  I really need a better filing system or something.  I sometimes wonder if the people behind me in line think I'm one of those people that change credit cards because I don't have room on them...kwim?  I'll pull out my AM then realize I should use my hubby's, then dig for my MC when they don't take AM.


----------



## osully

I think I’m going to pick up one of the $50 Indigo gift cards. I will for sure be buying my husband one or more new books for Xmas so that alone will be worth the 40AM! Plus any bonuses through AirMilesShops!


----------



## osully

Then again, might pick up 2! Prepaid Christmas shopping money!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And, hopefully, Air Miles will have some type of mega miles / STB promotion starting in November like years past!


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And, hopefully, Air Miles will have some type of mega miles / STB promotion starting in November like years past!


Hope so! I only started focusing on AM in May this year so I’m excited to get bonus AM for holiday shopping!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Rexall coupon... you'll have to go to this website and click on get coupon,  I'm out and can't get the direct link to work.. spend  50 get 110 AM 

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov06/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_TB.html


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Donald


----------



## M&M mom

I visited the airmiles web page today and had an online chat with an agent.  She said they are in the process of ordering the Disney discounted tickets and the miles required would change.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> Rexall coupon... you'll have to go to this website and click on get coupon,  I'm out and can't get the direct link to work.. spend  50 get 110 AM
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov06/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_TB.html



Ooodles of thanks! I was hoping it would be this amount since I also have a L&G for the same. Between those two and the 25 bonus for using a L&G I should get at least 250AM for $50!


----------



## osully

M&M mom said:


> I visited the airmiles web page today and had an online chat with an agent.  She said they are in the process of ordering the Disney discounted tickets and the miles required would change.


YAY!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Does Rexall require a smartphone to use their AM program?  I cannot find anything printable...


----------



## ottawamom

No, you don't need a smartphone to get the offers. I have a smartphone but it's dumb and can't do apps. Go to this link and you can load things on the website.  https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/?#/guest/login

I have a hard time finding this on the AM website so I have this link bookmarked with my flyers


----------



## ottawamom

Something weird is up with the Airmiles website at the moment. I just logged in to update my transactions that have posted and when I look my my transactions it comes up with "0" zero transactions. Checked DH account and it's the same. ??? Hope it comes back soon.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah for 110 airmiles offer from Rexall.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Does Rexall require a smartphone to use their AM program?  I cannot find anything printable...


If you're looking for the coupon in a printable form,  I'm on the bus on my way home, let me know if this link works better?
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov06/NOV6 COUPON-50110-ONMB.pdf


----------



## ottawamom

The sign up for the flu shot from Rexall just posted to AM (I think). The description is "thanks for shopping at Rexall" but it's for 15AM and that's the only thing I have outstanding from them.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> No, you don't need a smartphone to get the offers. I have a smartphone but it's dumb and can't do apps. Go to this link and you can load things on the website.  https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/?#/guest/login
> 
> I have a hard time finding this on the AM website so I have this link bookmarked with my flyers


Thank you


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> If you're looking for the coupon in a printable form,  I'm on the bus on my way home, let me know if this link works better?
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov06/NOV6 COUPON-50110-ONMB.pdf


It worked, thank you!


----------



## flyingjay

Donald - my hero said:


> If you're looking for the coupon in a printable form,  I'm on the bus on my way home, let me know if this link works better?
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov06/NOV6 COUPON-50110-ONMB.pdf



I'm not much of a Rexall shopper. But I did get the load and go offer and printed out the coupon...thought I'd try them out. I remember you saying something once about Rexall offers stacking. Can I use both the load and go Buy $50 and get 110 AM and the printed coupon? I saw on the fine print on the coupon that it can't be combined with a AM store wide coupon or load+go offer. But I remember hearing different things on the board here (couldn't track down the posts). 

I also printed off the $5 off coupon on post one in this thread. Does that mean I need to spend $55 before taxes to make sure the bonus AM kick in?


----------



## Donald - my hero

flyingjay said:


> I'm not much of a Rexall shopper. But I did get the load and go offer and printed out the coupon...thought I'd try them out. I remember you saying something once about Rexall offers stacking. Can I use both the load and go Buy $50 and get 110 AM and the printed coupon? I saw on the fine print on the coupon that it can't be combined with a AM store wide coupon or load+go offer. But I remember hearing different things on the board here (couldn't track down the posts).
> 
> I also printed off the $5 off coupon on post one in this thread. Does that mean I need to spend $55 before taxes to make sure the bonus AM kick in?


*Ok, here's a Rexall primer:*
*Load your targeted offers to your card either thru the App or this link -- there are also some basic FAQs on this site*
*Rexall Load and Go *
*You don't need to print off those offers -- they will magically appear once you've loaded them, bought the correct product and swiped your card.*

*The weekly coupon for bonus miles: I do my best to get a working link in here as soon as i get the email and I also put it into the first post so it doesn't get lost. (next week i'll remember to use the Kindle to share it since I wasn't smart enough to figure out my smart phone!) That coupon you need to either print or show on a mobile device. Ignore the wording about the offers not being combine-able (word?? it is now  ) the offers all play well together.*

*The LoadnGo offers are all once-and-done (even if they show on your receipt twice they will only post once). The coupon however, can be used multiple times, just separate your transactions and show the coupon for each sale.*

*The $5.00 coupon which comes from survey on receipts (or 1st post once it is available to find online!) is a tricky subject at best! Some stores treat them more like a gift card and it comes off post-tax, not affecting your threshold spend, but others treat it like a coupon and it comes off pre-tax meaning you need to spend $5.00 more than the threshold spend. Your best bet with this is to ask and watch the cash.*

*Happy hunting & have fun!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> The sign up for the flu shot from Rexall just posted to AM (I think). The description is "thanks for shopping at Rexall" but it's for 15AM and that's the only thing I have outstanding from them.


*Got mine as well but still waiting on the last LnG offer for 25 -- mid Oct, correct? AND my stupid 150 for online shopping STILL hasn't posted!!!*

*I had a great hunt at Rexall: spent $52.13 and snagged 265 AM because i only bought 1 thing that had no bonus miles (needed me some chocolate!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New survey coupon for Rexall with expiry date of Dec 12th --clear your history if November's still shows up. Remember, this a YMMV coupon!*

*$5.00 off when you spend $25.00 or more*


----------



## flyingjay

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, here's a Rexall primer:*
> *Load your targeted offers to your card either thru the App or this link -- there are also some basic FAQs on this site*
> *Rexall Load and Go *
> *You don't need to print off those offers -- they will magically appear once you've loaded them, bought the correct product and swiped your card.*
> 
> *The weekly coupon for bonus miles: I do my best to get a working link in here as soon as i get the email and I also put it into the first post so it doesn't get lost. (next week i'll remember to use the Kindle to share it since I wasn't smart enough to figure out my smart phone!) That coupon you need to either print or show on a mobile device. Ignore the wording about the offers not being combine-able (word?? it is now  ) the offers all play well together.*
> 
> *The LoadnGo offers are all once-and-done (even if they show on your receipt twice they will only post once). The coupon however, can be used multiple times, just separate your transactions and show the coupon for each sale.*
> 
> *The $5.00 coupon which comes from survey on receipts (or 1st post once it is available to find online!) is a tricky subject at best! Some stores treat them more like a gift card and it comes off post-tax, not affecting your threshold spend, but others treat it like a coupon and it comes off pre-tax meaning you need to spend $5.00 more than the threshold spend. Your best bet with this is to ask and watch the cash.*
> 
> *Happy hunting & have fun!*



Thanks so much Jacqueline. I just got back and ended up spending $58 pre-tax. I didn't end up asking re: the $5 coupon. Ended up with 250 AM (and I don't think that includes my 25 bonus miles for using a L+G offer). I noticed they didn't give me the bonus miles on my Colgate toothpaste or my Deodorant. Not sure if there's anything I can do about that now...

I'm new at this and assumed those would credit. Didn't notice till I got home. Now I know to review the receipt before I leave.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall. The only 'offers' I have on the Load & Go is the spend $50 and get 110 air miles, and the receive 25 air miles when you use a Rexall L&G offer. I also had the spend $50 and get 110 am coupon.

I spent $51.69 and got 227 airmiles.  I'll take that.


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall. The only 'offers' I have on the Load & Go is the spend $50 and get 110 air miles, and the receive 25 air miles when you use a Rexall L&G offer. I also had the spend $50 and get 110 am coupon.
> 
> I spent $51.69 and got 227 airmiles.  I'll take that.



This is what I am planning to do this week!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Did anyone else get a personalized AM email with an exclusive bonus offer for Shell?  I got one specially addressed to me for the Shell station I always use (specific address is on the email)...it is for 10 bonus AM with each 25L fill (up to 250 AM) between now and December 31, 2017...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> The sign up for the flu shot from Rexall just posted to AM (I think). The description is "thanks for shopping at Rexall" but it's for 15AM and that's the only thing I have outstanding from them.



Thanks for solving the mystery...I was wondering what the 15 AM was for...


----------



## Silvermist999

Jealous of everyone who got that Load & Go offer of spend $50 get 110 AM.
My offer is spend $10 get 20AM


----------



## bgula

M&M mom said:


> I visited the airmiles web page today and had an online chat with an agent.  She said they are in the process of ordering the Disney discounted tickets and the miles required would change.



So maybe if I take the chance and order right now, I might still get the "regular" tickets.  Do I take the chance????  Just don't want to get stuck with discount tickets.  I did an online chat with an agent the other day and asked about the tickets and she didn't have a clue.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bgula said:


> So maybe if I take the chance and order right now, I might still get the "regular" tickets.  Do I take the chance????  Just don't want to get stuck with discount tickets.  I did an online chat with an agent the other day and asked about the tickets and she didn't have a clue.


If you order them at full points, and they send you a discounted Canadian Resident Ticket then you should be able to return it since they didn't send you what you ordered.  If you need them soon though, that might not be an option having to wait to send back and re-order.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> Jealous of everyone who got that Load & Go offer of spend $50 get 110 AM.
> My offer is spend $10 get 20AM


Mine too.


----------



## osully

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Did anyone else get a personalized AM email with an exclusive bonus offer for Shell?  I got one specially addressed to me for the Shell station I always use (specific address is on the email)...it is for 10 bonus AM with each 25L fill (up to 250 AM) between now and December 31, 2017...



Not yet but I sure hope we get this! Love the bonuses for Shell since the usual offer of 1AM per fill up stinks!


----------



## osully

Really hoping they either put a disclaimer on the site about when tickets expire... or put up the discounted never expire tickets again for WDW!! I'm less than 800 AM away from affording the 5200AM 7 day tickets but obviously don't want to pay that much, or have them expire, if we don't plan to go again til 2020! 

Glad I at least got one green ticket that won't expire til 2030!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Did anyone else get a personalized AM email with an exclusive bonus offer for Shell?  I got one specially addressed to me for the Shell station I always use (specific address is on the email)...it is for 10 bonus AM with each 25L fill (up to 250 AM) between now and December 31, 2017...



I got one of those a couple of years ago.  Only I live in Bowmanville and it was for a gas station 4 hours away in Ottawa!  

It must have been when I filled up before heading home one weekend from visiting family.


----------



## bgula

momof2gr8kids said:


> If you order them at full points, and they send you a discounted Canadian Resident Ticket then you should be able to return it since they didn't send you what you ordered.  If you need them soon though, that might not be an option having to wait to send back and re-order.



Yeah, no, I'm looking at the ones currently listed as Child CDN discount.  People have been getting regular Child tickets instead, which is what I'm looking for as I use the value of the ticket toward renewing AP's.  I may have to try and call AM again and see what they say.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Rexall, spent $56.69 including tax and got 229 AM, plus I should get the 25 for using a Load N Go offer. Happy to have one flight now paid for towards my April cruise. Wondering if I can earn another 2800 before that trip ha ha.

Also (finally) got a message back from my complaints about the Marvel thing and they will take my comments under advisement for when/if they ever do a similar promo... earned one in todays shop... still missing a few! Oh well...


----------



## marchingstar

rexall win! spent 57$, earned 247 miles. plus i think another 25 for using a load and go? we’ll see. it’s always great when load and go and the regular coupon line up.

Although I think this might be my last rexall trip for a while. My shelves are getting pretty full of soaps, lotions, and house products!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just off the Live Chat asking about Christmas promos:

Karl: Heather, I am very pleased to inform you that the Program is planning to have a Promotion similar to the 2016 Shop the Block Offer. However no details have been announced yet and I therefore cannot provide you with any start dates.  I do however request you to please be on the look out for details of this Offer in the next couple of weeks.

Karl: We also have a very big Promotional Offer onwww.airmilesshops.ca around Black Friday each year and if you are a person (like me) who loves to shop online, I urge you to please keep a look out for this Offer as well as you can earn hundreds of Bonus Miles.

So now we sit and wait...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Rexall today 275 air miles
$50.75 (pre-tax) for 235 miles PLUS $50 Indigo gift card for 40 air miles

Did everyone's Load & Go work correctly?  I had 2 offers apply just fine but not my spend $50 get 110 air miles.  The cashier ended up adding it on manually.


----------



## ottawamom

My L&G offers worked properly this week. See what posts tomorrow, occasionally they just don't show up on the receipt as they should.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Got mine as well but still waiting on the last LnG offer for 25 -- mid Oct, correct? AND my stupid 150 for online shopping STILL hasn't posted!!!*
> 
> *I had a great hunt at Rexall: spent $52.13 and snagged 265 AM because i only bought 1 thing that had no bonus miles (needed me some chocolate!)*


Ditto for Rexall and online shopping. Couldn't figure out the 15 AM from Rexall, so thanks for the reminder Ottawamom


----------



## purple hippo

I am only 252 am from onyx and I am still waiting for Sobeys am from October 1!  I have other Sobeys postings in October not sure why that one days worth hasn't posted which would give me enough to make it to onyx!  I was going to contact them but not sure it will do me any good as it hasn't been 60 days yet.  Is there any point in me calling yet?  This waiting for onyx is driving me crazy!  

Just wanted to double check if anyone still has those micropopz lying around?  My kids are a couple short for their collections.  I need: 2xRocket, 1xUltron, 1xBlack Widow, 1xIronman.  My fingers are crossed that someone does.

I have extras of: Loki, Hulk, Spider-Man, Starlord, Groot, War Machine, Red Skull, Captain America. Anyone need these?  I can send them to you.


----------



## juniorbugman

purple hippo said:


> Just wanted to double check if anyone still has those micropopz lying around? My kids are a couple short for their collections. I need: 2xRocket, 1xUltron, 1xBlack Widow, 1xIronman. My fingers are crossed that someone does.



I can give you the 2 rockets, an ultron and an ironman but I also need a black widow.



purple hippo said:


> I have extras of: Loki, Hulk, Spider-Man, Starlord, Groot, War Machine, Red Skull, Captain America. Anyone need these? I can send them to you.



I will take the Captain America.
I went to Sobeys in the past 2 days and took all the ones they had left over - I got almost a hundred of the little things and believe it or not I am still missing the black widow to make up my two sets and we almost have enough for 3 sets.  I am missing Captain America, Falcon, Hawkeye and another Black Widow for my third set. 
Send me a pm and we can exchange addresses.


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> today i stopped at rexall for a couple things. i “earned” one of the marvel things, but the cashier said that since the event is technically over she’s giving extras away. i left with like, 2 dozen. so i have tons of extras, and thought i would check if anyone is looking for a specific character. Here’s what i have:
> 6 hulk, 2 captain america, 2 falcon, 2 red skull, 2 iron man, 1 hawkeye, 1 groot, 1 vision, 1 thor, 1 starlord, 1 was machine, 1 loki. phew!
> 
> the only one i haven’t gotten is rocket (the little raccoon) and so if you have an extra of him, i’d be happy to trade


I have a rocket and I would take the hawkeye


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer 
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-9-to-15/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles shop .ca
Fri Nov 10 only


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else get the email about PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum combining starting Feb 1?  It's about time they made that official!


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get the email about PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum combining starting Feb 1?  It's about time they made that official!



I think I'm happy about it!  I have almost $170 worth of Optimum points.  I'm not sure if redeeming them at a bonus redemption day (assuming there is one between now and February) or holding on to them makes more sense.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles shop .ca
> Fri Nov 10 only



*Did you get this in an e-mail? I did and it has another offer mentioned as well and the fine print is confusing to me.  I'm gonna try to copy it here,  but smart phone and exhausted duck....
Yeah that's not working. There's mention of an offer for getting a BMO MasterCard and then earning double the miles thru the Airmiles shop. Do you think using a card I already have will earn me 20x the miles????
*


----------



## Silvermist999

star72232 said:


> I think I'm happy about it!  I have almost $170 worth of Optimum points.  I'm not sure if redeeming them at a bonus redemption day (assuming there is one between now and February) or holding on to them makes more sense.  Decisions, decisions...



I'm happy!  I've had about $40 in optimum points that I've had forever, looking forward to having option to use them at the other Loblaws stores.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get the email about PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum combining starting Feb 1?  It's about time they made that official!


I'm happy that the two programs will be amalgamating a one. I actually cashed in some Optimum points this weekend (needed the Terry's Chocolate oranges to send in the Christmas box to my kiddo in Finland). I could have waited, but I was there, the stuff was there, I always seem to miss the extra points weekend, end of story. I'll be glad to add the Optimum to my PC Plus. That will help with the Easter meal next year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll be happy to have one less rewards program I need to worry about!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you get this in an e-mail? I did and it has another offer mentioned as well and the fine print is confusing to me.  I'm gonna try to copy it here,  but smart phone and exhausted duck....
> Yeah that's not working. There's mention of an offer for getting a BMO MasterCard and then earning double the miles thru the Airmiles shop. Do you think using a card I already have will earn me 20x the miles????*



My interpretation of the BMO offer. You earn airmiles twice when you use the card.

 1. the 1AM for $20 you spend on the card (or 1AM for $10 - World Elite) and
 2. the AM's you earn for shopping through the airmiles shop

It's standard BMO fine print wording on all their M/C. Not the most clear but I earn twice every time I use my M/C (say) to pay for a shop at Sobey's where I earn AM on specific products I buy.

From the fine print " Earn twice when you use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard to make qualifying purchases online through airmilesshops.ca [and enter your AIR MILES Number]. The amount of Miles you get depends on the earn rate offered by the AIR MILES Partner and the earn rate offered on your BMO AIR MILES credit card."

eg. You purchase $40 worth of stuff from Staples. The reward rate at Staples is 1AM for $40

AM 10X offer you will get 1AM x10 = 10AM
Pay using M/C (1AM for $20)         =   2AM
Total                                               12AM


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Jealous of everyone who got that Load & Go offer of spend $50 get 110 AM.
> My offer is spend $10 get 20AM


Sometimes I'm jealous of these offers.  Mine are always the spend $50 which is not always possible.  Spend $10 I can do any day of the week without batting an eye.  Yup, would love this offer ever other week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get the email about PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum combining starting Feb 1? It's about time they made that official!



I wondered how long it would take them to amalgamate the two.  It's about time.  I'm not a big shoppers person since the one in my area of town became a medical supply one and their hours changed.  But it will be nice to get PC points now when I do have to go to Shoppers for prescription fills and the few things I do pick up there.


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get the email about PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum combining starting Feb 1?  It's about time they made that official!



Gah.  I had finally convinced myself that I wasn't going to bother with the Shoppers Optimum gift card promotion, because I didn't really want to accumulate points that I would have to use at Shoppers.  But Loblaws is a different matter.  I shop there about as often as I shop at Sobeys.  No problem to use up dollars there, and I do have a PC+ Mastercard (not that I use it very often anymore).  Now I'm going to be tempted to go join Optimum and buy some Disney gift cards.

Does Shoppers take AMEX?


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear they are combining. That isn't my department in our household. DH is the Shoppers/Loblaws/Independent rewards person. I'm strictly airmiles but I could maybe take that one on too if it's one program two stores. Ahh my first world problems.


----------



## Aladora

The one thing with the two programs merging is that Optimum points will not be worth as much as they were before the merge. 

Right now, the redemption is 8,000 points for $10 off. After the merge, they will be moving the Optimum points to the same redemption rate as PC points, 10,000 points for $10 off. Now, in order to make that change sting less, Shoppers is giving 50% more points but they have not said (or I have not seen) when that extra boost is ending.


----------



## hdrolfe

I use Shopper's, I used to do it more but switched to Air Miles, however I do still have some optimum points. I do not shop at any other Loblaw's stores so I won't be using those points. I intend to redeem what I have for Christmas gifts and I'll probably never use it again, makes it easier to focus on strictly Rexall/Air Miles. My prescription is at the Shoppers near me but I don't earn anything on those any way so doesn't matter I guess!
I know my parents are sending kiddo cash for his birthday and Christmas, he wants an Xbox so if we do it right between what they are sending him, my points and some out of pocket money from me... he'll be all hooked up. Hopefully a good Boxing day sale or something


----------



## AngelDisney

Aladora said:


> The one thing with the two programs merging is that Optimum points will not be worth as much as they were before the merge.
> 
> Right now, the redemption is 8,000 points for $10 off. After the merge, they will be moving the Optimum points to the same redemption rate as PC points, 10,000 points for $10 off. Now, in order to make that change sting less, Shoppers is giving 50% more points but they have not said (or I have not seen) when that extra boost is ending.


Does it state the conversion rate? Will optimum points have a higher conversion rate? I wonder whether I should redeem my optimum points before the merge.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Aladora said:


> The one thing with the two programs merging is that Optimum points will not be worth as much as they were before the merge.
> 
> Right now, the redemption is 8,000 points for $10 off. After the merge, they will be moving the Optimum points to the same redemption rate as PC points, 10,000 points for $10 off. Now, in order to make that change sting less, Shoppers is giving 50% more points but they have not said (or I have not seen) when that extra boost is ending.



Where did you find this info?


----------



## Aladora

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where did you find this info?



It's been all over ever news report. I first heard about it on CBC Radio but here is the text from our local Victoria newspaper about it. I have bolded the relevant section.



> Customers at Shoppers Drug Mart or any of Loblaw Companies Ltd.'s grocery stores will soon use a new, unified loyalty program that replaces Optimum and PC Plus points.
> 
> Loblaw (TSX:L) will merge the two programs starting Feb. 1, 2018 under the name PC Optimum — a long-anticipated move that comes more than three years after the grocery giant acquired the pharmacy chain and its in-house Shopper Optimum system.
> 
> "We're bringing the very best of Shoppers Optimum and PC Plus together," said Uwe Stueckmann, senior vice president of marketing.
> 
> PC Optimum is "the future of loyalty programs for Loblaw companies," he said, "harnessing both the power of PC Plus and Shoppers Optimum across the unified network of our stores coast to coast."
> 
> For the company, the merger creates a more efficient and unified data collection system to gather insights to better target customers, an increasingly important tool for grocers in a highly competitive market.
> 
> Consumers can keep collecting points as usual until Feb. 1 next year when their Optimum and/or Plus points will move to the new program at equal value. If a collector has $100 worth of Optimum points, they will receive $100 worth of PC Optimum points, for example.
> 
> In Quebec, where Shoppers Drug Mart operates under the Pharmaprix name, the Pharmaprix Optimum program will end on Jan. 31, 2018 and members will have until May 2 that year to redeem their points or convert them at equal value to the new program.
> 
> Collectors will then use a single card or app and continue to earn points on money spent at Shoppers. They'll also be able to earn points through personalized offers and in-store promotions at all stores, and by using the President's Choice Financial MasterCard.
> *
> 
> The new program will have an easy to remember redemption system — with 10,000 points valued at $10, 20,000 points at $20 and so on to a maximum single transaction redemption of $500. Shoppers can use their reward money at any of Loblaw's nearly 2,500 stores and the company's websites.
> 
> 
> Consumers will earn 50 per cent more points for almost every dollar spent at Shoppers Drug Mart locations to help account for the higher number of points needed for each redemption level. Under the current Optimum program, collectors earn 10 points for every $1 spent, but need 2,000 fewer points to buy $10 worth of goods, for example.*
> 
> However, BMO analyst Peter Sklar notes that it's difficult to gauge whether the new system will provide extra value for consumers because while the change in the point structure means points are earned faster, they are redeemable for less dollar value.
> 
> "As a result, we believe the management of the marketing program to educate consumers on the value of PC Optimum will be crucial for consumer reception," he wrote in a note.
> 
> More than 19 million active members make up the base of the two current programs, with at least 50 per cent of members enrolled in both, said Jim Noteboom, senior vice-president of loyalty and consumer insights.
> 
> After Loblaw acquired Shoppers in 2014, Noteboom said consumers told the company they wanted one program rather than two separate ones because it would make their lives easier.
> 
> "Make it one program, that's easy to understand and easy to earn, with points that are redeemable at all stores," he said collectors told the company while it gathered research on its loyalty cards.
> 
> Analyst speculation about a points merger has heightened since August when CIBC (TSX:CM) and Loblaw's PC Financial announced they would end their nearly 20-year relationship.
> 
> In its place, CIBC launched Simplii Financial — a no-fee direct banking brand — on Nov. 1. In the breakup, savings, chequing and mortgage accounts went with Simplii, while MasterCard credit cards and the PC Plus points program remained with PC Financial.
> 
> The change means PC Financial debit card holders no longer earn PC points when using those cards.
> 
> Both spokesmen said that the end of the company's relationship with CIBC was unrelated to the decision to merge both programs, which has been in the works for a few years.
> 
> For RBC retail analyst Irene Nattel, the merger answers a long-standing question about how the company would deal with its two loyalty programs in order to maximize reach and impact, she wrote in a note Wednesday.
> 
> "In a world with increasing retail fragmentation, PC Optimum has the potential to be a powerful tool to retain and grow share of wallet within the Loblaw ecosystem."



Same info can be found here and here.


----------



## osully

Nice! I rarely go to Loblaws anymore but always pick up milk and misc. stuff at Shoppers so this will be great!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> My interpretation of the BMO offer. You earn airmiles twice when you use the card.
> 
> 1. the 1AM for $20 you spend on the card (or 1AM for $10 - World Elite) and
> 2. the AM's you earn for shopping through the airmiles shop
> 
> It's standard BMO fine print wording on all their M/C. Not the most clear but I earn twice every time I use my M/C (say) to pay for a shop at Sobey's where I earn AM on specific products I buy.
> 
> From the fine print " Earn twice when you use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard to make qualifying purchases online through airmilesshops.ca [and enter your AIR MILES Number]. The amount of Miles you get depends on the earn rate offered by the AIR MILES Partner and the earn rate offered on your BMO AIR MILES credit card."
> 
> eg. You purchase $40 worth of stuff from Staples. The reward rate at Staples is 1AM for $40
> 
> AM 10X offer you will get 1AM x10 = 10AM
> Pay using M/C (1AM for $20)         =   2AM
> Total                                               12AM


*OK thanks for clearing this up for me! My brain is fuzzier than usual right now because for the next month my alarm goes off at 4:45 and I'm out the door by 5 to walk an hour so i can catch the Greyhound into TO for a 15 minute treatment. If i'm lucky I can catch a bus home at 10:30 -- if not i have to wait till 2:30 (or 3 depending on the day of the week )*

*Is it sad that I turn on my data so i can check my email to see if there are any email offers and to pop in here to see what's up??!!??*


----------



## bababear_50

I am not sure about the BMO offer --sorry I rushed out the door to work early --well late actually but the time change is messing up my brain function,,,anyhow this is what the terms and conditions say.
https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/c...tyone/?ecid=da-us11138CC4-EYBMO16&Airmiles.ca
Hugs Mel

P.S.
Jacqueline
 I am so sorry you have such a crazy travel just for a 15 minute treatment,,HUGS to you!


Limited time: Get 500 AIR MILES Bonus Miles1! That is $50 in Cash redemption value2.


Plus: Get 3x Miles for every $20 you spend over the first 6 months3!


Earn 1 AIR MILES reward mile for every $20 you spend on your credit card4.


No annual fee5.


Double dip at AIR MILES sponsored locations6.


----------



## bababear_50

I really need a non perishable food Sobeys/Foodland offer--other wise I am going to go broke with all the classroom food challenges I recently made.
Pickle offer would be great,,,,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

AngelDisney said:


> Does it state the conversion rate? Will optimum points have a higher conversion rate? I wonder whether I should redeem my optimum points before the merge.



The conversion in Feb will be equivalent to what they are currently worth.  So, if you have 8000 Optimum points, you'll end up with $10 worth of PC Optimum points (10000pts).  95000 Optimum points will get you $170 (170000pts). 

Going forward, it will be interesting to see how many of the bonus offer events that Shopper's currently offers will happen.  I got a spend $50, get 12000pts on Monday of this week.  At the base level, that's worth $15, so 30%, which is amazing (especially since I only buy sales items/items that are good value).  At higher levels it's actually worth even more, because it can bump you up from one level to another.  For instance, right now I only need 3000pts to get from $145 to $170.  With the new system, I'll still need to get 25000pts to get there, so you lose the benefit of holding onto points for bigger payoffs.  I somehow guess the new system won't be quite as beneficial, but the ability to use them at any Loblaw's store will hopefully negate any decreased benefits.


----------



## mab2012

Lots of information on the PC Optimum program here: https://www.pcoptimum.ca/help-and-support/faq

And a point conversion calculator here: https://www.pcoptimum.ca/#calculator

Regarding point collection at Shoppers, they say this:

"You will continue to earn points on almost all your purchases at _Shoppers Drug Mart_ and _Pharmaprix_ stores – but you will be earning 15 points per dollar on eligible products with _PC Optimum_, currently it is 10 points per dollar on eligible purchases. That’s 50% more points than what you are earning now."

and 

"You will continue to earn points with exclusive points events, like the _Shoppers Drug Mart_ and _Pharmaprix_ “20x the points” events."

There's no indication that either of those are temporary promotions.  Earn rate at Loblaws continues to be 10 pts/dollar.

It does look like those who liked to save up Optimum points and redeem for large purchases will see a reduced value in the new program, but smaller, more frequent redemptions will actually count for more.  Under the old Optimum program, $80 earned 8,000 points, worth $10.  Under the new program, $80 will earn 12,000, worth $12.  So a win for some, not so much for others, depending on how you like to collect and redeem.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK thanks for clearing this up for me! My brain is fuzzier than usual right now because for the next month my alarm goes off at 4:45 and I'm out the door by 5 to walk an hour so i can catch the Greyhound into TO for a 15 minute treatment. If i'm lucky I can catch a bus home at 10:30 -- if not i have to wait till 2:30 (or 3 depending on the day of the week )*
> 
> *Is it sad that I turn on my data so i can check my email to see if there are any email offers and to pop in here to see what's up??!!??*



Sorry to hear you have to endure such an ordeal each day.  Sending some pixie dust your way. Here's hoping the end of November comes fast.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My daughter would love a black widow, hulk and rocket.   My son would love groot.

We have 2 iron man's assistant?  The guy with the black suit with a red dot in the middle of his chest.  Also a starlord.  I can mail them to anyone who wants them.

How many of these things are there in a set anyways?  My kids have 11 each.


----------



## Silvermist999

I just got an email from Air Miles Rewards Program inviting me to do a survey to get air miles.   I clicked on the link and it takes me to another site that asks for my name, address, collector number and my birth date.

Is this legit? Anyone have experience with "Research Now"?  They are asking for a bit too much personal info, which I don't like to disclose.  But yet I'd LOVE more AM!!


----------



## ottawamom

Research Now is legit and the only way you get to earn Airmiles for doing surveys is by invitation only.

On another note, I just received my recent BMO World Elite M/C statement and they mention on the back page that the one perk I got the card for is changing effective Jan 15,2018. Currently I get 25% off flight rewards within North America. This will be changing to a 15% discount. I still get 1AM for every $10 spent but I will have to crunch some #'s to see if the annual fee is still worth it.

Did some quick math and so far this year I have earned 2350AM from using my M/C. If I dropped down to the no fee card I would have earned 1175AM the difference in AM earned by keeping the $120 fee card is offset by the airmiles earned alone. I still get a 15% discount on flights which I wouldn't get with the no fee card. That and two lounge visits woohoo.


----------



## ottawamom

Does a new applicant for a BMO World Elite card get a discount on flights within North America or do they just get one companion flight per year? I can't find any reference to a discount on flights in the application literature.

I am going to have to call and get some clarification. Just wondering if anyone else with this card has already looked into this change.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I just got an email from Air Miles Rewards Program inviting me to do a survey to get air miles.   I clicked on the link and it takes me to another site that asks for my name, address, collector number and my birth date.
> 
> Is this legit? Anyone have experience with "Research Now"?  They are asking for a bit too much personal info, which I don't like to disclose.  But yet I'd LOVE more AM!!


*Oh, i have a little bit of experience with them .... Yes they are legit and they post within 24 hours This is what happens when you keep an email and access it repeatedly *
**


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> I just got an email from Air Miles Rewards Program inviting me to do a survey to get air miles. I clicked on the link and it takes me to another site that asks for my name, address, collector number and my birth date.



Yes they are...i just got a sweet survey that allows me to go back everyday for 7 days for a total of 20 AM + 6 just for filling out the qualifying portion.  And going back every day only takes me not even 5 minutes to report what the survey is asking.  I usually get around 20-30 Am with them a month...you will get at least one or 2 Am for seeing if you qualify.  



Donald - my hero said:


> This is what happens when you keep an email and access it repeatedly



I never thought of doing that...i might have to try that


----------



## Silvermist999

Thank you @Donald - my hero , @ottawamom and @Pumpkin1172! 
I can't wait to do my first survey - I'm supposed to get 40 bonus AM just for doing my first one!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you @Donald - my hero , @ottawamom and @Pumpkin1172!
> I can't wait to do my first survey - I'm supposed to get 40 bonus AM just for doing my first one!


Can you possible post the link to this.  I'm wondering if others can use it.  Be interesting to try.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Research Now is legit and the only way you get to earn Airmiles for doing surveys is by invitation only.
> 
> On another note, I just received my recent BMO World Elite M/C statement and they mention on the back page that the one perk I got the card for is changing effective Jan 15,2018. Currently I get 25% off flight rewards within North America. This will be changing to a 15% discount. I still get 1AM for every $10 spent but I will have to crunch some #'s to see if the annual fee is still worth it.
> 
> Did some quick math and so far this year I have earned 2350AM from using my M/C. If I dropped down to the no fee card I would have earned 1175AM the difference in AM earned by keeping the $120 fee card is offset by the airmiles earned alone. I still get a 15% discount on flights which I wouldn't get with the no fee card. That and two lounge visits woohoo.



I have this card as well. My statement isn't until the 25th of the month.  TBH, I never even look at them LOL  I'm going to look at October's and see if it notes it on that one.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Aladora said:


> The one thing with the two programs merging is that Optimum points will not be worth as much as they were before the merge.
> 
> Right now, the redemption is 8,000 points for $10 off. After the merge, they will be moving the Optimum points to the same redemption rate as PC points, 10,000 points for $10 off. Now, in order to make that change sting less, Shoppers is giving 50% more points but they have not said (or I have not seen) when that extra boost is ending.


Yeeeeeeeeep this is the rant my DH went on this morning when we got the email.    I sense a new gaming console or some new games in the near future because that's what we do with Shoppers points!  

Had to force DH along to the grocery load-up because he is better at picking the cuts of meat... but we hopefully earned 251 AM today with our Safeway shopping?  I say hopefully because the cashier was quite insistent that AM would only apply ONCE  per 24-hours and that AM would "take our miles back" if we used the coupon twice... I stood my ground and told her, "well we have to buy these groceries and your job requires scanning everything, so please just scan the coupons and let AirMiles figure it out, because we have to scan them to pay for them," but I hope that's not true!    It worked the last time we went to Safeway and split the bill into $100 increments...


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Can you possible post the link to this.  I'm wondering if others can use it.  Be interesting to try.


*Unfortunately the AM surveys are by invite only, just need to watch your email and hope they pick you!*


----------



## ottawamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yeeeeeeeeep this is the rant my DH went on this morning when we got the email.    I sense a new gaming console or some new games in the near future because that's what we do with Shoppers points!
> 
> Had to force DH along to the grocery load-up because he is better at picking the cuts of meat... but we hopefully earned 251 AM today with our Safeway shopping?  I say hopefully because the cashier was quite insistent that AM would only apply ONCE  per 24-hours and that AM would "take our miles back" if we used the coupon twice... I stood my ground and told her, "well we have to buy these groceries and your job requires scanning everything, so please just scan the coupons and let AirMiles figure it out, because we have to scan them to pay for them," but I hope that's not true!    It worked the last time we went to Safeway and split the bill into $100 increments...



Unless the coupon said once per day (Metro here in Ontario had a promotion where they specified this on the coupon) you should be good.  What coupon were you using?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> Unless the coupon said once per day (Metro here in Ontario had a promotion where they specified this on the coupon) you should be good.  What coupon were you using?


The Spend $100, get 100 bonus AM coupon that is available monthly on the AM website.

Ahhh I just looked!  There is new fine print on this : "one offer per day per household"  *curses*  Well my DH will be most unpleased when he has to deal with AM on this... because I cannot see him letting this go without a fight... argh....  but it's true, we did need the groceries!

this fine print is also on the Oct coupon - that we scanned and used 3 times on a visit last month also in $100 increments.  so now I really do not know... I will see what happens in a week when the AM post to my account...


----------



## osully

Sobeys doesn't look so good for ON this week but maybe I missed some good stuff. Best deal I see is select K-Cup packs for $7.99 ea + 75AM when you buy 3.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> On another note, I just received my recent BMO World Elite M/C statement and they mention on the back page that the one perk I got the card for is changing effective Jan 15,2018. Currently I get 25% off flight rewards within North America. This will be changing to a 15% discount. I still get 1AM for every $10 spent but I will have to crunch some #'s to see if the annual fee is still worth it.



Ottawamom, I just got off the phone with BMO.

If you are a Gold-level air miles collector, but have the World Elite AM card, starting Jan 15th, you would now only get 15%, not the 25% automatically given to cardholders.

But if you are an Onyx-level collector, you would be receiving 25% off flights anyways through that perk in itself.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the info. I was under the impression that the ONYX perk was only on select flights, not all flights. So this new change would mean a guaranteed 15% possibly more depending on what Airmiles is offering at the time.

The other thing that is bugging me about this is they just put through my annual fee on this statement and now they have reduced the benefits. It would have been nice to have had some warning so that I could opt out before incurring another year of fees. I can't really complain. I have had my moneys worth this past year and will make out alright next year I just don't know if I'll continue with the card beyond that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Metro has their weekend threshold spend Fri - Sun*

*Spend $60.00 get 20 AM*
*Spend $80.00 get 40 AM*
*Spend $100.00 get 60 AM*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the info. I was under the impression that the ONYX perk was only on select flights, not all flights. So this new change would mean a guaranteed 15% possibly more depending on what Airmiles is offering at the time.



https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/MyBenefits

Says Onyx gets up to 40% off flights...I've never seen that before.  Max I've been able to see is 25%.


----------



## mkmommy

The Shoppers Optium bonus on gift cards when does it end, I thought it was Nov 10 but is that correct.  And does it need to be one gift card for $200?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer 
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-10-to-16/all

Foodland flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-november-10-to-16

Rexal Flyer
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/

Have a great day
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

mkmommy said:


> The Shoppers Optium bonus on gift cards when does it end, I thought it was Nov 10 but is that correct.  And does it need to be one gift card for $200?



Nov 10th is the last day. It has to be on at least 2 cards totalling at least $200. So I bought 2 $100 cards and combined them when I got home. I believe it's up to 3 times (though I'm not clear on if that's in a day or for the whole promo). The bonus will not appear on your receipt but should be on your account early next week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> ut we hopefully earned 251 AM today with our Safeway shopping? I say hopefully because the cashier was quite insistent that AM would only apply ONCE per 24-hours and that AM would "take our miles back" if we used the coupon twice... I stood my ground



It should work.  I have shopped twice on Blue Fridays and gotten all my points.  I have one cashier point that out to me as well...but I do two separate  shops...go to two different cashiers...and my points have always posted.  That cashier was just a grumpy goose and trying to make her foul mood spoil over into your day


----------



## Winnipeg7

Does anyone know if you get air miles for getting a flu shot at sobeys or rexall? I know I got 5000 bonus points from superstore when I got my flu shot there


----------



## Disney Addicted

Does anyone have experience with purchasing merchandise marked as a reduced price for ONYX?

There's an item I'm interested in but wouldn't be able to order it until maybe Nov 27th, maybe the 24th.  If my 800 AMEX air miles arrives then like they have the in past.  I'm afraid it won't be around by then...  Is there a time limit as to how long they stay on Air Miles?  Or is it just until they are out of stock and remove it?  It says NEW and showed up sometime in October.  I don't remember when I first saw it.

I tried chatting AM but the rep said they cannot "check/see" how many items of something are in stock.  

I was saving up for Universal Studios I know, but once I discovered I would be forced to book a flight along with the hotel, that got derailed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Does anyone have experience with purchasing merchandise marked as a reduced price for ONYX?
> 
> There's an item I'm interested in but wouldn't be able to order it until maybe Nov 27th, maybe the 24th.  If my 800 AMEX air miles arrives then like they have the in past.  I'm afraid it won't be around by then...  Is there a time limit as to how long they stay on Air Miles?  Or is it just until they are out of stock and remove it?  It says NEW and showed up sometime in October.  I don't remember when I first saw it.
> 
> I tried chatting AM but the rep said they cannot "check/see" how many items of something are in stock.
> 
> I was saving up for Universal Studios I know, but once I discovered I would be forced to book a flight along with the hotel, that got derailed.


*I'm almost home but wanted to give a quick answer... yes, several times,  no problem,  just cause it's "on sale" has nothing to do with quantity. *

*Home now, here's more info you might find interesting*
*You should pay attention to the Deals of the Week that pop up every Monday -- we needed (ok, wanted) a sound bar and I did my research of all AM has and when the one i wanted popped up in there i snagged it! It looks like this currently*
**
*BUT here's what i actually paid!*


----------



## Spotthecat

Just planning my 10x shopping spree on airmilesshops... Does anyone know if we buy through Amazon but it's not shipped from amazon, if you still get the 1 am per 20$ spend? Example, buying a Ravensburger puzzle...ships from and sold by Englishpostbox UK. Does this get me airmiles if I purchase through the portal? Or zero airmiles?

Edited to add that it does NOT say "this item is only available through a third party seller", but it does say that it's not eligible for amazon prime (but it offers free shipping).


----------



## bababear_50

Winnipeg7 said:


> Does anyone know if you get air miles for getting a flu shot at sobeys or rexall? I know I got 5000 bonus points from superstore when I got my flu shot there



Rexall was offering 15 bonus airmiles if you signed up for their email to be notified when the shot became available. Unfortunately when I tried looking up page it is no longer available.
http://freestuffincanada.ca/free-air-miles-canada/
Sorry
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It should work.  I have shopped twice on Blue Fridays and gotten all my points.  I have one cashier point that out to me as well...but I do two separate  shops...go to two different cashiers...and my points have always posted.  That cashier was just a grumpy goose and trying to make her foul mood spoil over into your day


Oh I knew she was in a grumpy mood from the moment we wrenched our loaded cart into her lane.    I remember feeling grumpy about cashiering when it was my job but I always reminded myself, "It's just scanning stuff!  There's nothing _personal _to get grumpy about!" So I don't tolerate the attitude in other cashiers, if that makes sense?  

But yeah, it was a slow time of day where most customers are buying 1-5 items and need no assistance.  Then we come along with a massive cart, want to divide our transactions up, and are paying close attention to everything she does!    And her manager had to open up a second lane for the other customers because nobody wanted to wait behind us.  LOL  Sorry cashier... today your job will involve scanning and lifting and doing some math, not talking to your coworkers while filing your nails or cleaning off your conveyor belts for the third time in 15 minutes...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Just planning my 10x shopping spree on airmilesshops... Does anyone know if we buy through Amazon but it's not shipped from amazon, if you still get the 1 am per 20$ spend? Example, buying a Ravensburger puzzle...ships from and sold by Englishpostbox UK. Does this get me airmiles if I purchase through the portal? Or zero airmiles?
> 
> Edited to add that it does NOT say "this item is only available through a third party seller", but it does say that it's not eligible for amazon prime (but it offers free shipping).


*I shop thru Amazon A LOT, love their customer service and their miles post the day i receive the shipping notice. You will **definitely get your miles for that puzzle!**  Pay close attention to the terms involved with shopping at Amazon that I've put in the first post. Make good use of your wish list -- choose what you want and put it there NOT your cart until you are ready to actually check out, if you have stuff in your cart when you sling shot, you won't get miles. The only things that you won't earn miles on are listed in the first post as well.*

*Happy shopping!*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Hi!
Just wondering about this Shoppers Disney GC deal, how many Optimum points do you get for buying 2 cards? Is this available in Ottawa?
Also spend $64 at Rexall and got 227 AM..and my usually grouchy cashier actually seemed excited for me. LOL!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else get a targeted email from Air Miles like this:

Great news ____,

You’re on a roll when it comes to collecting AIR MILES® Reward Miles,
so we thought it would be a great idea to give you a bit of a boost so you 
can be rewarded even sooner.

Collect 200 AIR MILES Reward Miles with eligible purchases at 
AIR MILES Partners by November 23, 2017 and you’ll get 100 Bonus Miles too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get a targeted email from Air Miles like this:
> 
> Great news ____,
> 
> You’re on a roll when it comes to collecting AIR MILES® Reward Miles,
> so we thought it would be a great idea to give you a bit of a boost so you
> can be rewarded even sooner.
> 
> Collect 200 AIR MILES Reward Miles with eligible purchases at
> AIR MILES Partners by November 23, 2017 and you’ll get 100 Bonus Miles too!


*Nope, but it would be nice --- and rather appropriate since that is my B-Day *


----------



## hdrolfe

Sailormoon2 said:


> Hi!
> Just wondering about this Shoppers Disney GC deal, how many Optimum points do you get for buying 2 cards? Is this available in Ottawa?
> Also spend $64 at Rexall and got 227 AM..and my usually grouchy cashier actually seemed excited for me. LOL!



I got my cards at the Shoppers in Barrhaven. It is supposed to be 8k points for 2+ cards worth $200 (or more), but they don't show up on the receipt.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, but it would be nice --- and rather appropriate since that is my B-Day *



Today or Nov 23rd?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Daughter received a Happiest Holidays promo in the mail for 30am wus $30 at Rexall every day until December 10.  It's a personal offer.  Used it today at Rexall with 110 LGO + 110 weekly + 30 personal promo card + survey coupon.  So if anyone else gets it, it appears to be combinable.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I'm in Kanata, both Shoppers I went to have had Disney cards.  Tomorrow is the last day.  You just have to buy at least $200 on 2 gift cards, same or different types.  Points should be posted by Nov. 17th.



Sailormoon2 said:


> Hi!
> Just wondering about this Shoppers Disney GC deal, how many Optimum points do you get for buying 2 cards? Is this available in Ottawa?
> Also spend $64 at Rexall and got 227 AM..and my usually grouchy cashier actually seemed excited for me. LOL!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm almost home but wanted to give a quick answer... yes, several times,  no problem,  just cause it's "on sale" has nothing to do with quantity. *
> 
> *Home now, here's more info you might find interesting*
> *You should pay attention to the Deals of the Week that pop up every Monday -- we needed (ok, wanted) a sound bar and I did my research of all AM has and when the one i wanted popped up in there i snagged it! It looks like this currently*



Thanks!  I'll keep checking there as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Today or Nov 23rd?
> Hugs Mel


*November's a busy month in this house : tomorrow marks 33 years married, the 23rd is my B-day and the 25th is hubby's b-day. *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *November's a busy month in this house : tomorrow marks 33 years married, the 23rd is my B-day and the 25th is hubby's b-day. *


Congratulations and early happy birthdays!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *November's a busy month in this house : tomorrow marks 33 years married, the 23rd is my B-day and the 25th is hubby's b-day. *



Well I think today is a good day to celebrate and online shop!
Hugs to you Hon,,bundle up cause it's cold out there.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

10x Indigo.ca Shop is done! I scoped out what I was going to buy last night  then processed it this morning. Used the gift card I just got at Rexall. It should only be 20AM total but that plus the bonus from the gift card gives me 60AM for $54 spent total.


----------



## damo

No load 'n go spend and get deal for me this week.  What the heck?


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> No load 'n go spend and get deal for me this week.  What the heck?



I got one, mine is for spend $40, get 60 AM. Not sure how that will line up with whatever the coupon is!


----------



## ottawamom

I got a $40 get 60AM on my account and DH didn't get one at all (although he does have other targeted offers).


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> No load 'n go spend and get deal for me this week.  What the heck?





hdrolfe said:


> I got one, mine is for spend $40, get 60 AM. Not sure how that will line up with whatever the coupon is!





ottawamom said:


> I got a $40 get 60AM on my account and DH didn't get one at all (although he does have other targeted offers).


*Well my offers are annoying! I finally have some but it says they all started on the 1st and I know they weren't there for any of my 4 trips to Rexall this week because I checked to see if they had magically appeared.  I'll be doing a chat over this sometime because i actually bought EVERY.  SINGLE.  OFFER  i don't have a threshold spend for next week though,  sigh,  last chat i was told they are aware of issues with this but not sure how /when/ if it will be fixed*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Well I think today is a good day to celebrate and online shop!
> Hugs to you Hon,,bundle up cause it's cold out there.
> Hugs Mel


*Thanks Mel! I have a couple of carts ready to check out at some poi5nt before midnight.  Hubby took pity on me and got up early so I didn't need to walk an hour in the dark,  snowy,  butt- freezing morning!!! The bus ride into the city was odd today,  no real snow until we merged off the 427 onto the Gardiner, and cold .... yeah,  winter's here!*


----------



## tinkerone

If I recall correctly, anything that is already in a cart before you go in through air miles will not be eligible for air miles.  Keep this in mind when your all purchasing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> If I recall correctly, anything that is already in a cart before you go in through air miles will not be eligible for air miles.  Keep this in mind when your all purchasing.


Just for Amazon.  I make use of my wish lists at every store and only put them in the cart when ready


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well my offers are annoying! I finally have some but it says they all started on the 1st and I know they weren't there for any of my 4 trips to Rexall this week because I checked to see if they had magically appeared.  I'll be doing a chat over this sometime because i actually bought EVERY.  SINGLE.  OFFER  i don't have a threshold spend for next week though,  sigh,  last chat i was told they are aware of issues with this but not sure how /when/ if it will be fixed*



If they pull that need space on your phone thing, tell them that you know people who have the load and go on their computer and aren't getting any threshold offers.  That excuse is just not true.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> Just for Amazon.  I make use of my wish lists at every store and only put them in the cart when ready


Yes, I use wish list as well.  I only thought I would remind the group in case they forgot or were new.  It happened to me and I was really annoyed at the silly loss of air miles BUT you only do that once before you learn your lesson, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop today
Quite a few Quaker products on sale for $2.99-buy 5 get 50 airmiles.
This deal I did not see in the flyer...................
I bought
10 pancake (Aunt Jemima) boxes.
5 Quaker harvest crunch ,I use this alot on top of my yogurt.
5 Captain Crunch--breakfast club kids are going to love me!
I will donate quite a bit of it to my school's breakfast program.
in all 202 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


PS
My youngest son has been told no more advil so we need Tylenol
this looks like a good deal





P.S.S.
My shop N Go is spend $40.00 get 60 airmiles.
Ever since I complained -via chat and they manually added points for me,, I have been getting a threshold offer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

No Rexall offers here, even received an email to load it:



Tried airmiles chat, no help, suggested I try again later on the weekend.


----------



## ngm

Fun Air Miles day today!  Got some decent Rexall offers, also took advantage of that bonus miles for buying an Indigo gift card, then went Indigo shopping online through airmilesshops, so was getting 10x bonus miles, plus Indigo was on 3x miles, plus they had a big plum points bonus as well, so I think I racked up 120 AM on about $100 worth of stuff, plus all the plum points.  Then went a little nuts Christmas shopping on amazon too.

My AM balance is back at basically zero because I spent them all, and I have plans for car rentals next summer that could potentially be expensive rentals (in Europe), so have to get accumulating!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My Sobeys shop today
> Quite a few Quaker products on sale for $2.99-buy 5 get 50 airmiles.
> This deal I did not see in the flyer...................
> I bought
> 10 pancake (Aunt Jemima) boxes.
> 5 Quaker harvest crunch ,I use this alot on top of my yogurt.
> 5 Captain Crunch--breakfast club kids are going to love me!
> I will donate quite a bit of it to my school's breakfast program.
> in all 202 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> PS
> My youngest son has been told no more advil so we need Tylenol
> this looks like a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.S.
> My shop N Go is spend $40.00 get 60 airmiles.
> Ever since I complained -via chat and they manually added points for me,, I have been getting a threshold offer.



Totally missed the Tylenol offer in that email ... too concerned about not getting a weekly offer lol.  I bought Tylenol a couple of weeks ago at Rexall and there was a manufacturer's coupon in front of the product so you might want to keep an eye out for it.

Thank you for the heads up on the Quaker deal.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Totally missed the Tylenol offer in that email ... too concerned about not getting a weekly offer lol.  I bought Tylenol a couple of weeks ago at Rexall and there was a manufacturer's coupon in front of the product so you might want to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up on the Quaker deal.



Thanks for the heads up
I will keep an eye open for it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Husband and daughter just received little blue book offers in the mail.  Sobey's coupons, Staples and Jiffylube, use all three for 50 airmiles.  

I got a Foodland  Holiday Magic coupon book instead, no little blue book this time, it's not on my offers listing online and it is on theirs.


----------



## damo

I find it really annoying that different people get different things.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> I find it really annoying that different people get different things.


Sadly! I don’t get any at all!!


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I find it really annoying that different people get different things.



Hi Hon
I don't get them usually either,,,but I was playing around on the airmiles web site tonight,,I'll try to explain the process
log in
click on get miles
click on offers and promotions
click on load more offers




under this I have
 Sobeys
Pennzoil / Jiffy Lube
Staples

Then I click on get offer and this message comes up--I have not received anything in the mail yet.






*Special Offers just for you*
*Getting Bonus Miles has never been easier!*
Offers valid November 8, 2017 – December 31, 2017


Dear MELANIE,

We recently mailed you some great offers, hand-picked to help you get more AIR MILES® Bonus Miles! For your convenience, we’ve included those coupons here, too. Simply print them out and show them along with your AIR MILES Card when you shop at Sobeys before December 31, 2017.

*These coupons can only be used once, and will only work with your Collector Number. Visit Sobeys today!


To be honest
 I wish they would send me some Foodland stuff.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, I just added up how i did this week at Rexall with the coupon and knew that you would all be impressed! I managed to snag a total of 585 AM from 3 separate trips --- considering i thought i *might* be able to squeeze in 1 sale, not bad *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I don't get them usually either,,,but I was playing around on the airmiles web site tonight,,I'll try to explain the process
> log in
> click on get miles
> click on offers and promotions
> click on load more
> 
> 
> *To be honest
> I wish they would send me some Foodland stuff.*


*Nope no offers for me .. this is what i see if i click on load more offers 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> No Rexall offers here, even received an email to load it:
> 
> View attachment 282724
> 
> Tried airmiles chat, no help, suggested I try again later on the weekend.


*Just now got the same email and it doesn't matter which method i use to click on that stupid link -- there is no offer to load!*


----------



## tinkerone

Looking for thoughts from the experts........
I made a purchase tonight at bed bath and beyond for $500.  Their website said they were offering 2x the air miles.  My question is will I then get 10 times the 1x air Miles or 10 times the 2x air Miles?


----------



## osully

tinkerone said:


> Looking for thoughts from the experts........
> I made a purchase tonight at bed bath and beyond for $500.  Their website said they were offering 2x the air miles.  My question is will I then get 10 times the 1x air Miles or 10 times the 2x air Miles?



No, I'm pretty sure every offer is wiped out and you will just get 10x.


----------



## osully

Says they mailed me the Sobeys coupons too. Wonder if I will ever see that, or should I print them out?


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Looking for thoughts from the experts........
> I made a purchase tonight at bed bath and beyond for $500.  Their website said they were offering 2x the air miles.  My question is will I then get 10 times the 1x air Miles or 10 times the 2x air Miles?



I've always received the offer on the base miles, so assuming 25 base miles, 25 + 225 (9x 25 for the 10x offer) + 25 (1x 25 for the 2x offer) = 275 airmiles


----------



## Tinkershelly

I stopped in to get gas last night at an Irving in Halifax and picked up a Shop the Block booklet.  Looks like the promotion will go from Nov 14- Dec 14.  This year using 7 offers gets you 2000, 5 offers gets you 1000, and 3 offers gets you 300 AM, which is up from last year.  Happy hunting!

The booklet has the website airmiles.ca/shoptheblock in it but the website isn't live yet.  I guess the gas station shouldn't have put out the booklets yet!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Looking for thoughts from the experts........
> I made a purchase tonight at bed bath and beyond for $500.  Their website said they were offering 2x the air miles.  My question is will I then get 10 times the 1x air Miles or 10 times the 2x air Miles?





osully said:


> No, I'm pretty sure every offer is wiped out and you will just get 10x.



*When there are multiplier offers in the airmiles shop you will get your base miles, then each offers is treated as separate offers and stacked upon the base miles. 
The math that @Days In the Sun provided is correct!

I'm holding out for Black Friday/Cyber Monday when each store will also have deals. 2 years ago i managed to snag a week at the Dolphin, including round trip flights from Pearson for both of us for just under $2000 from Expedia and a whopping  1700 -ish AM since the portal was at 25 X and Expedia was 5 X *


----------



## hdrolfe

Tinkershelly said:


> I stopped in to get gas last night at an Irving in Halifax and picked up a Shop the Block booklet.  Looks like the promotion will go from Nov 14- Dec 14.  This year using 7 offers gets you 2000, 5 offers gets you 1000, and 3 offers gets you 300 AM, which is up from last year.  Happy hunting!
> 
> The booklet has the website airmiles.ca/shoptheblock in it but the website isn't live yet.  I guess the gas station shouldn't have put out the booklets yet!



Is it giving only cash airmiles like the one last Nov-Dec? I'll be happy to see the booklet and website! Love big bonuses


----------



## Tinkershelly

hdrolfe said:


> Is it giving only cash airmiles like the one last Nov-Dec? I'll be happy to see the booklet and website! Love big bonuses


It looks like both the coupon bonus miles and the Shop the Block miles are going into your account according to your preferences.  I'll see if I can post some pics of the booklet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tinkershelly said:


> I stopped in to get gas last night at an Irving in Halifax and picked up a Shop the Block booklet.  Looks like the promotion will go from Nov 14- Dec 14.  This year using 7 offers gets you 2000, 5 offers gets you 1000, and 3 offers gets you 300 AM, which is up from last year.  Happy hunting!
> 
> The booklet has the website airmiles.ca/shoptheblock in it but the website isn't live yet.  I guess the gas station shouldn't have put out the booklets yet!



Was it the Irving in Bayers Lake by chance?  I better get out today and pick one up!


----------



## ottawamom

Tinkershelly said:


> I stopped in to get gas last night at an Irving in Halifax and picked up a Shop the Block booklet.  Looks like the promotion will go from Nov 14- Dec 14.  This year using 7 offers gets you 2000, 5 offers gets you 1000, and 3 offers gets you 300 AM, which is up from last year.  Happy hunting!
> 
> The booklet has the website airmiles.ca/shoptheblock in it but the website isn't live yet.  I guess the gas station shouldn't have put out the booklets yet!



Let the games begin. This is just like the Airmiles Olympics for us die hard collectors. Just a reminder to everyone to keep photocopies/copies of coupons/receipts in a separate envelope so that if you have to do a follow up query it's all handy.


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Was it the Irving in Bayers Lake by chance?  I better get out today and pick one up!


No, Kearney Lake Road


----------



## Tinkershelly

Sorry about the images being sideways, I fixed them once but they uploaded this way.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My Sobeys shop today
> Quite a few Quaker products on sale for $2.99-buy 5 get 50 airmiles.
> This deal I did not see in the flyer...................
> I bought
> 10 pancake (Aunt Jemima) boxes.
> 5 Quaker harvest crunch ,I use this alot on top of my yogurt.
> 5 Captain Crunch--breakfast club kids are going to love me!
> I will donate quite a bit of it to my school's breakfast program.
> in all 202 airmiles.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> PS
> My youngest son has been told no more advil so we need Tylenol
> this looks like a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.S.
> My shop N Go is spend $40.00 get 60 airmiles.
> Ever since I complained -via chat and they manually added points for me,, I have been getting a threshold offer.



Just adding to @bababear_50's post.

Sobeys:

Picked up the Quaker deal, 5 boxes of cereal, get 50 airmiles.  Deal is for the month ending Dec 7, includes cereal, syrup and pancakes, instant hot cereal and regular quaker oats were excluded.  

Separate deal on Quaker instant oatmeal, 18 family pack, $4.99 20 am wub 2, not as good as above.  No sales listed for quaker bars or regular quaker oats.

Dempster's b3 get 30am bagel/pita/wrap deal is also on until Dec 7 and there was Dempster's Rye bread $2.99 ... now drawing a blank on the number of airmiles ... guessing b2 get 20???  Anyway, there was none left but deal is on until Dec 7.

Rexall:

Checked quickly for the Tylenol price, regularly $19.79, 80 cents off $18.99 til end of sale on Nov 23.  Rexall brand beside it was $11.99, $14.99 for the 120 pack.

Also checked at Sobeys, regular price for the Tylenol $15.99, Sobey's brand $9.59.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is that "shop the block" booklet for all of Ontario?  Will all of the gas stations provide them?  

I guess my real question is - how do I get my hands on one?!


----------



## mort1331

Looks like it is for Atlantic Canada. But one can hope


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Let the games begin. This is just like the Airmiles Olympics for us die hard collectors. Just a reminder to everyone to keep photocopies/copies of coupons/receipts in a separate envelope so that if you have to do a follow up query it's all handy.


*YES! I'm ready to play, but hope i don't have as much trouble getting to the finish line this time! I agree about getting ready to produce proof if need be, grab a couple of extra booklets & staple the receipts to the proper coupon, take screen shots of all FAQs, keep copies of any pertinent emails and have at it! I'll try to start a separate thread once the promo actually drops, unless someone else beats me to the punch *


----------



## bababear_50

I'm ready
Airmiles Olympics
Let's go...............................Airmiles Shop the Block
I've got my printer ready--stapler ready,--- blank envelopes ready and magnifying glass for the fine print!
I've got an empty airmiles "cash" balance so that has me a bit worried.
Hugs Mel


----------



## disneybound08

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm almost home but wanted to give a quick answer... yes, several times,  no problem,  just cause it's "on sale" has nothing to do with quantity. *
> 
> *Home now, here's more info you might find interesting*
> *You should pay attention to the Deals of the Week that pop up every Monday -- we needed (ok, wanted) a sound bar and I did my research of all AM has and when the one i wanted popped up in there i snagged it! It looks like this currently*
> *View attachment 282560*
> *BUT here's what i actually paid!View attachment 282561*


I’m a recent Onyx member looking to purchase an item that is currently a deal of the week. How do I know how many air miles I would save with Onyx status? I’ve placed the item in my cart but it’s still showing as just the deal of the week price. The regular price is 8000 air miles on sale for 6000 air miles in deal of the week, how much more would I save as Onyx?


----------



## Donald - my hero

disneybound08 said:


> I’m a recent Onyx member looking to purchase an item that is currently a deal of the week. How do I know how many air miles I would save with Onyx status? I’ve placed the item in my cart but it’s still showing as just the deal of the week price. The regular price is 8000 air miles on sale for 6000 air miles in deal of the week, how much more would I save as Onyx?


*You won't save more --- those prices are discounted more than even the ONYX price -- look back at the post i made with the screen shots of my sound bar *
*ONYX pricing vs Deal of the Week*


----------



## Sailormoon2

WooHoo Shop the Block!! That was so good for me last year.


----------



## bababear_50

Dang Foodland points are taking a long time to post and I am excited and want to order another travel certificate. Hurry up Foodland.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! I'm ready to play, but hope i don't have as much trouble getting to the finish line this time! I agree about getting ready to produce proof if need be, grab a couple of extra booklets & staple the receipts to the proper coupon, take screen shots of all FAQs, keep copies of any pertinent emails and have at it! I'll try to start a separate thread once the promo actually drops, unless someone else beats me to the punch *
> 
> View attachment 282892



I didn't get extra booklets the last few promotions, so it was hard to keep track of all the T&C, etc.  Going to do that for sure this time though.
Just looking back in my transactions for early 2017, looks like they started to award the STB bonus miles in early February 2017.


----------



## osully

Excited for a new promo!

I was at Sobeys last night and thought I would be smart and pick up another Bonne Maman jam for $4.49 and 25AM, and another maple syrup for $5.99 and 25AM. Instead of stocking up on $15 of Quaker products and only earning 50AM. 

Of course, forgot to look at the tags that they still had up saying both promos were only til Nov 9... and both items were more expensive.


----------



## ncarrier

Question for the pros here lol. I am looking at using am for ph tickets for DL in April and upgrading them to AP while we are there as we'll be going back in October. Am I better off getting the regular non discounted am tickets to use for upgrading? If they only give you Canadian resident price of ticket towards upgrading, I'll need to pay more in cash to upgrade to ap than if I had the non discounted am ph ticket am I right? Or would I be better getting the ph through airmiles and then paying out of pocket for Canadian resident ph for 2nd trip? Sigh, too many ways to go about this lol. Any help is greatly appreciated! This forum is the sole reason why I managed to become an onyx am member for the first time ever so thanks so much everyone- your contributions are invaluable!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Picked up my shop the block booklet today! Now i have to decide if i want to make the switch to dream miles for a cruise vacation in 2018-19, or keep it at cash miles for our Feb 2018 wdw/us trip...


----------



## Sailormoon2

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> cash miles for our Feb 2018 wdw/us trip...


How are you using cash miles towards a trip? Just curious of other's approach.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sailormoon2 said:


> How are you using cash miles towards a trip? Just curious of other's approach.



If i cash in 950 miles at sobeys, i take that $100 i would have used and add it to the trip fund.

It really adds up quickly!

I already have $1500 of free money.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Do any of the offers involve redeeming Cash miles?  Wondering if I should switch over my earning preferences to accumulate some...



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Picked up my shop the block booklet today! Now i have to decide if i want to make the switch to dream miles for a cruise vacation in 2018-19, or keep it at cash miles for our Feb 2018 wdw/us trip...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kuhltiffany said:


> Do any of the offers involve redeeming Cash miles?  Wondering if I should switch over my earning preferences to accumulate some...



Only one, Rona. Use 475 miles or more on a purchase of $50 or more and earn 50 bonus miles. It is for use between Nov 22-Dec14

Might be different for each region though.

You dont need to switch to cash miles to use cash miles, only to earn cash miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> I was at Sobeys last night and thought I would be smart and pick up another Bonne Maman jam for $4.49 and 25AM, and another maple syrup for $5.99 and 25AM. Instead of stocking up on $15 of Quaker products and only earning 50AM.
> 
> Of course, forgot to look at the tags that they still had up saying both promos were only til Nov 9... and both items were more expensive.



If Sobeys left the tags up (air miles, sale, or both) - they are suppose to honour that price when you reach the cashier.

A couple of weeks ago they had left the tags up for travel-size packages of bandaids.  I didn't see the expiry date either.  I told the cashier the price was coming up incorrect.  She went; got the tag; gave me the sale price and made sure I had the air miles credited manually.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So I'm still not clear about this Shop the Block booklet.  It's for all of Ontario is it not?  Someone mentioned only Atlantic Canada, but Ottawa isn't Atlantic is it?

I'm near Oshawa.  Can I pick up a booklet at any Metro, Shell, Foodland or Sobeys?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*******SHOP the BLOCK*****
*This will be like last year's promo and once Tuesday rolls around all partner stores in all provinces *should* have the booklets at cash. There will also be a web-page go live with coupons. Time to try and be patient (something The Duck has yet to learn how to do!)*
*reports are out of booklets appearing in Sobeys stores in Ontario this afternoon. I've started a thread for this promo to catch people who might not follow along here. *

*Let the hunt begin!*


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> If Sobeys left the tags up (air miles, sale, or both) - they are suppose to honour that price when you reach the cashier.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago they had left the tags up for travel-size packages of bandaids.  I didn't see the expiry date either.  I told the cashier the price was coming up incorrect.  She went; got the tag; gave me the sale price and made sure I had the air miles credited manually.



I would have done this if the usual staff were there but it was Saturday night and I just didn't feel like going through that with the teenage boy cashier


----------



## bgula

Well, took the leap and redeemed for a CDN discount child ticket.  Still listed as 3150 AM even though they are only offering 7-day at this point.  Hopefully I'll get a regular child ticket and not a voucher.  Don't think they have the new discount tickets yet as they probably would have adjusted the AM amount needed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon! Let me know if this link works or not.
 Spend $40 get 60 AM valid November 13th to 16th *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> There's an item I'm interested in but wouldn't be able to order it until maybe Nov 27th, maybe the 24th.  If my 800 AMEX air miles arrives then like they have the in past.  I'm afraid it won't be around by then...  Is there a time limit as to how long they stay on Air Miles?  Or is it just until they are out of stock and remove it?  It says NEW and showed up sometime in October.  I don't remember when I first saw it. I tried chatting AM but the rep said they cannot "check/see" how many items of something are in stock.



So it's gone.  It cost almost 16,000 AM and I just didn't have enough AM until those pending went through.  I really wanted to order that as a Christmas present.  I know everyone here loves Air Miles but I'm getting discouraged.  I never had problems in the past but I always ordered attraction admission tickets, never merchandise or trips.

I swear it depends on how Air Miles handles my upcoming cruise.  I've never been on a cruise let alone booked a vacation package with Air Miles before and I get stressed everytime I think about it.  Has anyone booked vacations using their air miles?  We booked a week before Air Miles recanted expiring people's air miles (2015?).  Four people, two cabins with RCL.  Since then our daughter keeps telling us she does not want to go.  Long story - special needs, anxianty, etc.  She'll stay with her aunt.  My Mom passed away this past June.  I offered our daughter's spot to my Dad.  It's already paid for regardless - no refunds.  I have talked with RCL.  RCL says I can change the name of the passenger, no problem but I have to go through Air Miles since it was booked with them.

But then I read something somewhere online about Air Miles.  I need to phone them.  I'm afraid they will refuse and so stressed over it that I keep putting it off.  I have got to deal with it this month.  At the moment our two families (friends going as well) are suppose to be driving to FLL but there's always a chance we might book flights instead.  I don't mind paying Air Miles an admin fee, which I'm sure they will charge anyways.  *Has anyone here had experience with needing to change a person on a trip they booked through Air Miles?*  How was it handled for you?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I went to Safeway ( in the west ) and took advantage of the spend 100 get 100 Am.  I wasn't sure if I would have enough for 100...but I also had a loaded offer of 20 Am with a 75.00 purchase.  I got to the till, and my total was 102 and change...and I got 195 AM with my loaded offers and what I could collect in the store.  I just wish I had a Rexall closer to me to collect more AM.  First world problems I guess.  Gotta be happy with what I can collect.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Gahhhhh still waiting on my points from Nov 8 to post...


----------



## kristabelle13

ncarrier said:


> Question for the pros here lol. I am looking at using am for ph tickets for DL in April and upgrading them to AP while we are there as we'll be going back in October. Am I better off getting the regular non discounted am tickets to use for upgrading? If they only give you Canadian resident price of ticket towards upgrading, I'll need to pay more in cash to upgrade to ap than if I had the non discounted am ph ticket am I right? Or would I be better getting the ph through airmiles and then paying out of pocket for Canadian resident ph for 2nd trip? Sigh, too many ways to go about this lol. Any help is greatly appreciated! This forum is the sole reason why I managed to become an onyx am member for the first time ever so thanks so much everyone- your contributions are invaluable!!!!



I did this two years ago. Personally, I'd  try to scoop non-discounted tix to upgrade in order to pay less out of pocket. With the Canadian ticket, you'll save some AM - but pay more out of pocket. 

You'll have to do math to decide what's best based on airmiles value at the moment. 

This year when I got a Sig AP I didn't have enough AM to grab a ticket  - I actually grabbed a ticket from LMT club and paid $295ish for it. So then the price of my upgrade was something like $500 for signature AP because LMT club tix are actually worth $350 in DL ticket system. I saved around $55 on my AP which was more than the renewal discount they were offering but allowed a 6mth gap between passes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Gahhhhh still waiting on my points from Nov 8 to post...


*The system was down for some maintenance over the weekend --- when i did an online chat to complain about my LnG offers not loading properly (weren't there when they say they started!?) the person i was chatting with agreed to credit my account but said they wouldn't show up till mid morning today. Sure enough, they are there in the last 30 minutes or so. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH things are getting real now gang!*

*The website is now LIVE*

* Shop The Block Promo*


----------



## bababear_50

Stopped by RexaLL TONIGHT................................
shop the block booklets are there!!!
So excited 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Two offers are cash airmiles

Rona
use 475 or more *cash* airmiles to pay for a purchase of 50.00 or more and get 50 bonus airmiles
Nov 22 to Dec 14

Metro
get 25 bonus airmiles when you use 95 or more *cash* airmiles on a single purchase
Nov 23-Nov26


----------



## bababear_50

Shell
***Nov 14 Nov 27***
Get 10 bonus airmiles when you spend 50.00 at shell
Min 25L fuel required.

Shell
*** Nov 28-Dec 14***
Get 10 bonus airmiles when you spend 50.00 at Shell
Min 25L ful required


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
***Nov 20-Nov 30th***
Get 15 Bonus miles when you spend 25 or more on almost everything in store

Rexall 
***Dec 1-Dec 8***
Get 40 bonus airmiles when you spend 40.00 on any fragrance products.


----------



## bababear_50

Staples
**Nov 14-Dec 14***
Get 25 airmiles when you spend $75.00 or more

LCBO
***Nov 14-Dec 14***
Visit---- airmiles.ca/ShopTheBlock to get LCBO Bonus Miles offers


----------



## bababear_50

should I stop?


----------



## flyingjay

New Canadian Air Miles tickets are now LIVE!

DLR:
5 Day Hopper Adult - 3495 Miles
3 Day Hopper Adult - 3195 Miles

5 Day Hopper Kid - 3300 Miles
3 Day Hopper Kid - 3000 Miles

WDW:
7 Day Base Adult - 4500 Miles
5 Day Base Adult - 4000 Miles

7 Day Base Kid - 3950 Miles
5 Day Base Kid - 3750 Miles


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline and Everyone 
 I posted the booklet pages in my photobucket
  look under
  airmiles
link to my photobucket is in my signature
Hugs Mel

If you shoot me an email I can send them to you
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

flyingjay said:


> New Canadian Air Miles tickets are now LIVE!
> 
> DLR:
> 5 Day Hopper Adult - 3495 Miles
> 3 Day Hopper Adult - 3195 Miles
> 
> 5 Day Hopper Kid - 3300 Miles
> 3 Day Hopper Kid - 3000 Miles
> 
> WDW:
> 7 Day Base Adult - 4500 Miles
> 5 Day Base Adult - 4000 Miles
> 
> 7 Day Base Kid - 3950 Miles
> 5 Day Base Kid - 3750 Miles



Hi Hon 
I know alot of people having been waiting for this.
Thanks for posting the info.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I certainly hope Foodland/Sobeys are going to be part of the Shop The Block 
I know last year a few sponsors were added on as time went on.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I might have a hard time doing 7 if those are the only offers available to us. Here's hoping there are others coming.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I might have a hard time doing 7 if those are the only offers available to us. Here's hoping there are others coming.



Since you live in Ottawa, maybe you will be able to use some for Quebec in Gatineau like Jean Coutu or IGA (if they have any offer)? I am already planning a list for when DH goes to Toronto for a meeting on Nov 29-30 AND a trip to Ottawa before the end of the promotion...


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Shell
> ***Nov 14 Nov 27***
> Get 10 bonus airmiles when you spend 50.00 at shell
> Min 25L fuel required.
> 
> Shell
> *** Nov 28-Dec 14***
> Get 10 bonus airmiles when you spend 50.00 at Shell
> Min 25L ful required



What is a good thing to buy at Shell.  I have a small car and if I am empty $30 is pushing it.?


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> What is a good thing to buy at Shell.  I have a small car and if I am empty $30 is pushing it.?


I'm in the same boat--small Toyota Yaris Hatchback
I was wondering if I bought a gift card and added it to the gas purchase if it would count?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I might have a hard time doing 7 if those are the only offers available to us. Here's hoping there are others coming.



I'm kind of stuck at maybe 5 offers,,, so I hope more are coming too.
so far I think I can do:
1 Metro (once I accumulate a few cash points).
1 Rexall spend $25.00
1 Shell spend $50.00
1 Jiffy Lube--I am getting an oil change in the next couple of days--kind of glad I put this off as I was going to do it last weekend.
1 LCBO offer " Tis The Season"

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was just asking DH how much it costs to fill up my RAV4. It's down below a 1/4 tank today so if I drive minimally tomorrow he can fill it up and use the coupon. Maybe a coffee on top and hopefully we'll be at $50.


----------



## ottawamom

Offers are up on the website. https://shoptheblock.ca/en/home?reg=ON Just tried and they seem to be working now.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I was just asking DH how much it costs to fill up my RAV4. It's down below a 1/4 tank today so if I drive minimally tomorrow he can fill it up and use the coupon. Maybe a coffee on top and hopefully we'll be at $50.



As a reference, my CR-V is about the same size than a RAV4 and it always costs me 50$+ to fill it up. Hopefully Shell Quebec has the same offer as it will be an easy one for me!


----------



## ottawamom

Just had a look at the online offers. The Quebec ones I would use are the same as Ontario but I'll keep an eye out in case there's something I can take advantage of.

Thanks for the info on the gas tank size. That will be one checked off my list tomorrow. I've already screen shot the terms and conditions and have changed my prefernce to cash so I can build up a bit of a balance to be able to take advantage of those Cash AM offers. 

If I shopped today at Rexall. Changed my preference to 100% a few minutes ago. I know it will change over at 3am but will my AM post tomorrow as Cash or Dream?


----------



## bababear_50

STB
LCBO Offers
Nov 5- Nov 25th

Montecillo Rioja Reserva
$17.95

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/search?searchTerm=Montecillo+Rioja+Reserva

Old Pulteney 12 Years Old Highland Single Malt Scotch
79.95---wow!!!!
http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/search?searchTerm=Old+Pulteney+12+Years+Old+Highland+Single+Malt+Scotch


----------



## ottawamom

It's just like Christmas Eve! The anticipation of the hunt is just about killing me.


----------



## ottawamom

Where are the Jean Coutu stores in the Ottawa area?


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Where are the Jean Coutu stores in the Ottawa area?



According to Google Maps, there's one in Vanier and one in Orleans. I'm sure there's many in Gatineau. Tomorrow I have a day off and I am planning a trip to my local Jean Coutu to hunt for some booklets.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

From the website, I have the Mastercard and American Express ones - make 25 purchases and it counts as 1 offer.

I also have another cash offer for Pharmasave - 10 bonus miles when you use 95 cash miles. I can combine this with another Pharmasave offer.

Hopefully a Sobeys offer pops up on the website.


----------



## damo

Okay, this is weird.  My page shows 2 LCBO, 3 Jean Coutu, 1 Best Western, an Amex and a Mastercard.  Surely there must be more than that.  That is for Ontario excluding Thunder Bay.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm excited. I don't see very many offers on the site (yet I'm hoping!). I am a little worried that I won't be able to get very many thing time. I can't imagine spending $50 at Shell! Even filling up only costs me $40 or so. I guess we'll see


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The number of offers online is considerably less than in the booklet. I have a copy of the Ontario booklet up on the other thread -- if someone could shoot me a copy of the other booklets I'll put them up as well.*


*Shop The Block Promo Thread*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

flyingjay said:


> New Canadian Air Miles tickets are now LIVE!
> 
> DLR:
> 5 Day Hopper Adult - 3495 Miles
> 3 Day Hopper Adult - 3195 Miles



I knew I should have waited to get my 2nd DLR 5 day Adult PH...could have saved 600 miles....oh well...


----------



## isabellea

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I knew I should have waited to get my 2nd DLR 5 day Adult PH...could have saved 600 miles....oh well...



Same for me! I ordered a 3 days PH DLR tickets early October. Luckily, I didn't have enough AM for the second one I needed!


----------



## kerreyn

Aloha everyone!  

I’m out of the country and out of the loop! Is the STB only for Ontario?  

Ps - it’s 31 degrees celcius today - double fisting iced coffee and a moscato. Life is good.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Aloha everyone!
> 
> I’m out of the country and out of the loop! Is the STB only for Ontario?
> 
> Ps - it’s 31 degrees celcius today - double fisting iced coffee and a moscato. Life is good.


*No, it's country-wide with region specific offers!*

*Have fun, and be ready to join the hunt when you return*


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> Okay, this is weird.  My page shows 2 LCBO, 3 Jean Coutu, 1 Best Western, an Amex and a Mastercard.  Surely there must be more than that.  That is for Ontario excluding Thunder Bay.


Same here! I need to hunt down the booklet tomorrow!


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> Okay, this is weird.  My page shows 2 LCBO, 3 Jean Coutu, 1 Best Western, an Amex and a Mastercard.  Surely there must be more than that.  That is for Ontario excluding Thunder Bay.


That's all I got, too. Too bad that _*today*_ I did most of my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Days In the Sun

From the shoptheblock website: "*Tip! You can pick more than one offer from the same Partner."

My interpretation of this is that you can use both Rexall offers, both Shell offers etc.     Any thoughts???
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I'm kind of stuck at maybe 5 offers,,, so I hope more are coming too.
> so far I think I can do:
> 1 Metro (once I accumulate a few cash points).
> 1 Rexall spend $25.00
> 1 Shell spend $50.00
> 1 Jiffy Lube--I am getting an oil change in the next couple of days--kind of glad I put this off as I was going to do it last weekend.
> 1 LCBO offer " Tis The Season"
> 
> Hugs Mel



Online there is AMEX and BMO offers for 25 transactions and looks like you could do Shell twice???


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Jacqueline and Everyone
> I posted the booklet pages in my photobucket
> look under
> airmiles
> link to my photobucket is in my signature
> Hugs Mel
> 
> If you shoot me an email I can send them to you
> Hugs Mel



Thank you .... and your coupons are adorable!!!!  Couldn't help but check out a few of them!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> 1 Jiffy Lube--I am getting an oil change in the next couple of days--kind of glad I put this off as I was going to do it last weekend.



Same! I should have gotten the oil changed about 2 weeks ago, but I keep putting it off (we don’t drive daily, so a couple weeks is nothing). Procrastination is paying off!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow. Check the Shop the Block  website this morning!!!!! I could easily do about 20 offers now so many extra offers are showing up*


----------



## osully

Sweet! I have at least 9 offers I would use for sure!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wow. Check the Shop the Block  website this morning!!!!! I could easily do about 20 offers now so many extra offers are showing up*


oh my gosh!
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH things are getting real now gang!*
> 
> *The website is now LIVE*
> 
> * Shop The Block Promo*


Thanks for the link!!!  

We'll see what our family can do... the budget is super tight so there isn't any Christmas shopping to do this year, but I saved all the relevant offers and maybe we will get to use them...  maybe...


----------



## isabellea

For my block (QC), I noticed that some offers are unique to online coupons and others are unique to the booklet. I think it's important to check both!


----------



## blue888

isabellea said:


> For my block (QC), I noticed that some offers are unique to online coupons and others are unique to the booklet. I think it's important to check both!



Anyone have the AB booklet? 

The online ones look good for me. I can do 7 easily.  Already ordered a new crockpot (mine just broke) and got gas this morning, so 2 offers are done for me!
If I do the ones I've circled, it will be $425, earn 348 miles, plus the bonus 2000 miles!   Pretty decent.   Crockpot, 2 shell offers, 2 rexall offers, IGA and Safeway. All on stuff I had to buy anyways.  Here's hoping that this weekends Safeway and IGA flyers have some good extra Airmiles deals, so I can collect even more. 

Another question, when do the Canadian DL and WDW ticket rates go back up?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm trying to hold off on the airmilesshops purchases until Black Friday.  Hopefully they have Drop and Shop multiplier like last year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get their Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today?  Only thing I don't like about it this time is they say use offers from three partners, but they only gave me three partners to choose from? Sobeys, Lawtons are good ones, but they added Staples which is the exact same coupon as STB and I'm 99% sure they cannot be combined.


----------



## amie416

I've never done the Shop the Block promo, but I'm all on-board this year!  Already got two offers in (AirMilesShops and Global Pet Foods), and the rest should be pretty easy between Shell, Rexall and Sobeys.  



blue888 said:


> Another question, when do the Canadian DL and WDW ticket rates go back up?



The Canadian WDW offer goes until February 10, unless they extend it like they did last time.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Did my first offer today, Sobeys, 20 am wub 3 Maple Lodge products.  However, received 40 am because this week's flyer promo is 20 am wub 2 as well.  Not sure if they will disallow it due to the "combining offers" clause but it went through as 40 am on the receipt.


----------



## Eveningsong

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get their Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today?  Only thing I don't like about it this time is they say use offers from three partners, but they only gave me three partners to choose from? Sobeys, Lawtons are good ones, but they added Staples which is the exact same coupon as STB and I'm 99% sure they cannot be combined.


My two staples coupons have different codes on the back.


STB 78528

Blue book 79925


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But the terms say "Cannot be used with any other air miles offer".


----------



## Eveningsong

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But the terms say "Cannot be used with any other air miles offer".



My bluebook is good till 31 Dec 2017, STB ends 14 Dec  2017.

Use the STB Staples before 14 Dec and then use the Blue Book Staples coupon after 15 Dec but before 31 Dec 2017.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, I just don't really need anything for $75 at Staples, twice for that matter.  Oh well, I won't get the 50 bonus miles, but lots of others from Sobeys and Lawtons.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> STB
> LCBO Offers
> Nov 5- Nov 25th
> 
> Montecillo Rioja Reserva
> $17.95
> 
> http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/search?searchTerm=Montecillo+Rioja+Reserva



This wine was on sale (discontinuing it at the particular store I happened to go to). It was $14.20, correct product code on the receipt. DH suggested I go back and get another bottle using the other AM card tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Reading the Shop the Block email I received, it looks like the bonus AM will be awarded as either cash rewards or dream rewards...wonder how they will decide if you switch between the two during the promo?  Also, do you have to have your rewards set to cash in order to redeem AM towards cash (I am specially asking about the Sobey and Foodland coupons redeem 95 AM for 25 bonus AM)


----------



## isabellea

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Reading the Shop the Block email I received, it looks like the bonus AM will be awarded as either cash rewards or dream rewards...wonder how they will decide if you switch between the two during the promo?  Also, do you have to have your rewards set to cash in order to redeem AM towards cash (I am specially asking about the Sobey and Foodland coupons redeem 95 AM for 25 bonus AM)



To redeem your Cash miles, just make sure your account is unlocked. You can be 100% Dream and still redeem some Cash miles if you have some in your account.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

isabellea said:


> To redeem your Cash miles, just make sure your account is unlocked. You can be 100% Dream and still redeem some Cash miles if you have some in your account.



Thanks for the info....as far as I know my account is unlocked...I keep getting asked at Rexall, Shell & Metro if I want to use my cash miles and I keep saying no thinking that I was on Dream rewards and couldn't.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> This wine was on sale (discontinuing it at the particular store I happened to go to). It was $14.20, correct product code on the receipt. DH suggested I go back and get another bottle using the other AM card tomorrow.



Hi Hon
Thanks for sharing this,with the week I've been having I might just pick up a bottle on the way home tomorrow.lol.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Received my latest batch of soar into more bonus airmiles, 1700!


----------



## rella's fan

Will the Shop the Block miles be put into my account before the discounted Disney tickets are over?  Just trying to decide if I switch my account over to Dream to get DL tickets?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

rella's fan said:


> Will the Shop the Block miles be put into my account before the discounted Disney tickets are over?  Just trying to decide if I switch my account over to Dream to get DL tickets?


Shop the Block will be deposited "within 120 days" of the end of the promotion.  I didn't participate last time, so I'm not sure how quickly they showed up in people's accounts.  The Disney ticket promo lasts until Feb. 10th, but with the last promo they still had the discounted tickets on the AM site for a couple of months at least as they still had the discounted tickets in stock.


----------



## Days In the Sun

rella's fan said:


> Will the Shop the Block miles be put into my account before the discounted Disney tickets are over?  Just trying to decide if I switch my account over to Dream to get DL tickets?



*Q: When will the Miles be added to my Collector Account?*

*A:* Both the Bonus Miles you get for just shopping at each Partner and the Bonus Miles you get for using 3, 5 or 7 different offers will be deposited into your Collector Account, based on your current balance preference, within 120 days after the promotion ends.

Last year deposit came in February so you never know.


----------



## star72232

Days In the Sun said:


> *Q: When will the Miles be added to my Collector Account?*
> 
> *A:* Both the Bonus Miles you get for just shopping at each Partner and the Bonus Miles you get for using 3, 5 or 7 different offers will be deposited into your Collector Account, based on your current balance preference, within 120 days after the promotion ends.
> 
> Last year deposit came in February so you never know.
> 
> View attachment 283414



Except for those of us who had to fight to get the miles that they screwed up with.  Mine weren't added until March.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Did my first offer today, Sobeys, 20 am wub 3 Maple Lodge products.  However, received 40 am because this week's flyer promo is 20 am wub 2 as well.  Not sure if they will disallow it due to the "combining offers" clause but it went through as 40 am on the receipt.



FWIW, I did a live chat today and was told that the Sobey's STB coupon I used is combinable with product bonus just not the threshold spend bonuses.


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get their Little Book of Bonuses in the mail today?  Only thing I don't like about it this time is they say use offers from three partners, but they only gave me three partners to choose from? Sobeys, Lawtons are good ones, but they added Staples which is the exact same coupon as STB and I'm 99% sure they cannot be combined.



I haven't gotten one, but last time they sent these out, I think you had to use offers from three partners and I only had two to choose from.  So this would actually be an improvement.    $75 at Staples is hard, unless there's something in particular you happen to need.


----------



## hdrolfe

My booklet has a "fill up 7 times at Shell between Nov 8 and Dec 31, get 150 AM (fill up with min 25 L)". It's not a coupon though, just a box on the booklet. I'm not sure I'll be able to get that one done though since we're away for over a week in December and then it's Christmas, when I hibernate  Plus trying to fit in the spend $50 at Shell once or twice for the STB...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> My booklet has a "fill up 7 times at Shell between Nov 8 and Dec 31, get 150 AM (fill up with min 25 L)". It's not a coupon though, just a box on the booklet. I'm not sure I'll be able to get that one done though since we're away for over a week in December and then it's Christmas, when I hibernate  Plus trying to fit in the spend $50 at Shell once or twice for the STB...



NS has a similar offer for Irving gas.  Four 20L or more fill ups.  I have a small car so 20L is half a tank, but for anyone with a larger tank, just divide those fill ups into the increments noted and do separate transactions.


----------



## kimstang

How many Airmiles did it take without the discounted Canadian resident offer for 5 days? I can't remember...


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
link here Nov 16 Nov 22
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-16-to-22/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*SObeys & Foodland flyers for the Atlantic area are up and here's something worth noting in the Sobeys flyer, I hope it happens in Ontario as well because i LOVE not having to cook at this time of year and i still have money left on my gift card from the September promo. Few other offers on cookies/crackers/snacks but not much really.*
**
*Sobeys Atlantic*
*Foodland Atlantic*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, I'll be grabbing a Boston Pizza gift card for sure!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick glance thru the Metro flyer had me thinking BLETCH, second closer look and i found this. We always have a couple times that we want a fruit/veggie tray so this will be handy! Looks like you'll need to find an actual flyer to cut the coupon out though --says"duplicate copies not accepted" Also says "limit of one coupon per day" so no reason why you can't order MANY times, just grab a bunch of this flyer in case it's not in again!! This would be ideal if you have a potluck work lunch, just saying *
**


----------



## westcoastminnie

kimstang said:


> How many Airmiles did it take without the discounted Canadian resident offer for 5 days? I can't remember...



For Disneyland, the 5 day hoppers were previously 4095 for an adult and 3995 for a child.

I think the Canadian resident discount works out to be only about 15%.


----------



## mort1331

I might be in the low numbers, but hoping that the STB points come after the new year and are good towards next years Onyx levels. Had to fight for last years but they did get added.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> I might be in the low numbers, but hoping that the STB points come after the new year and are good towards next years Onyx levels. Had to fight for last years but they did get added.


*According to the FAQs both of those things will happen BUT, that's exactly what it said LAST YEAR! The offers appear to be easier to complete this time though because you don't need to go to multiple stores, you can use several from the same store and they will count towards the total *


----------



## mort1331

So not AM related, but great savings. If anyone flies AC, Sobeys has AC GC 10%off up to $500. Combine that with a flight sale and your savings grows.


----------



## Aladora

I received my little book of bonuses today and am a bit annoyed with the extra bonus. It says: Bundle your bonus! 50 bonus miles are all yours when you use offers from 3 or more Partners in this booklet.

Annoying part is that there are only 3 different partners in the booklet which means I have to use offered from all 3 in order to get the bonus. I get all my car servicing done at the dealership so will never go to JiffyLube and so never get the bonus.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *SObeys & Foodland flyers for the Atlantic area are up and here's something worth noting in the Sobeys flyer, I hope it happens in Ontario as well because i LOVE not having to cook at this time of year and i still have money left on my gift card from the September promo. Few other offers on cookies/crackers/snacks but not much really.*
> *View attachment 283441*
> *Sobeys Atlantic*
> *Foodland Atlantic*



It is


----------



## Days In the Sun

Question about Sobeys airmiles and cash/dream split:  if I recall correctly Sobeys awards the points at the end of the week ending Saturday (or Sunday???) so points are awarded based on the split you have set on Saturday (or Sunday)???? 

So if I earn points today at 100% Dream and change the split to 100% cash on Friday night, today's points will be awarded as 100% cash? 

To add to the confusion, is Metro the same???


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> Question about Sobeys airmiles and cash/dream split:  if I recall correctly Sobeys awards the points at the end of the week ending Saturday (or Sunday???) so points are awarded based on the split you have set on Saturday (or Sunday)????
> 
> So if I earn points today at 100% Dream and change the split to 100% cash on Friday night, today's points will be awarded as 100% cash?
> 
> To add to the confusion, is Metro the same???


I thought it was based on the day of the transaction to award you the respective airmiles, not the posting date.


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> I thought it was based on the day of the transaction to award you the respective airmiles, not the posting date.



For some reason I thought Sobeys and Metro were different since they award weekly?  No idea how I got this idea in my head lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone else waiting for Foodland airmiles to be posted...this is the longest I've waited--now a month?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> I thought it was based on the day of the transaction to award you the respective airmiles, not the posting date.



I just did a live chat and they confirmed what you said.  They said they post the miles at the end of the week (Mine post on sundays) but they keep track of the splits each day.  Thank you so much, I'm getting confused with the options and need 285 cash miles for Foodland, Metro and Sobeys Shop the Block redemption offers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just received a personal offer from airmiles:

Get 175 Bonus Miles
Collect 350 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by 30 November and get 175 Bonus Miles!*

It says it's an exclusive offer since I just cashed in airmiles and my balance is low lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH and I both got that too. His was earn 75, get 35 and mine was earn 250, get 125


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH and I both got that too. His was earn 75, get 35 and mine was earn 250, get 125



And mine was collect 30, get 15!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH and I both got that too. His was earn 75, get 35 and mine was earn 250, get 125



Well I'm glad you posted, dh has a earn 200 am get 100 am too.  I guess all our balances are low lol!


----------



## isabellea

Mine is earn 300 get 150.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well crap! Ours is earn 600 and get 300 -- that is a LOT of miles to earn in 2 weeks *


----------



## Days In the Sun

I think I need to get my act together on this, I feel like I'm falling behind.  Dec 14 deadlines seemed doable, now a Nov 30 one.


----------



## osully

Hmmm haven't gotten this email yet! Drives me bananas that they email and mail things out totally randomly!


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> Hmmm haven't gotten this email yet! Drives me bananas that they email and mail things out totally randomly!



I just double checked and I haven’t gotten a message like this either. Hopefully we get one soon, although it really doesn’t feel like there’s any rhyme or reason to how targeted offers are picked.


----------



## tgropp

I got the same booklet with only three sponsors


Aladora said:


> I received my little book of bonuses today and am a bit annoyed with the extra bonus. It says: Bundle your bonus! 50 bonus miles are all yours when you use offers from 3 or more Partners in this booklet.
> 
> Annoying part is that there are only 3 different partners in the booklet which means I have to use offered from all 3 in order to get the bonus. I get all my car servicing done at the dealership so will never go to JiffyLube and so never get the bonus.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Days In the Sun said:


> I think I need to get my act together on this, I feel like I'm falling behind.  Dec 14 deadlines seemed doable, now a Nov 30 one.


I know right?!?!?? - I just finished my $400 spend on my AE for the 800 bonus AM.  Just finished hubby's $1500 on his new AE for the 2000 bonus points.  Trying to figure out shop the block.  Got the email as well.  I think I need to hire an assistant to manage my airmiles! lol
And I hate that you have to keep opting in.  I know I'm going to miss something that way in the kazillion emails that come through!  If I didn't already have 2 work email accounts I have to manage, 2 personal ones, and a hockey league email account, then I could probably keep on top better!!! lol  

Now it just hit me...I should be checking hubby's email account (since he never does...because he knows it's all my junk lol) for any promo's he's getting.


----------



## Days In the Sun

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know right?!?!?? - I just finished my $400 spend on my AE for the 800 bonus AM.  Just finished hubby's $1500 on his new AE for the 2000 bonus points.  Trying to figure out shop the block.  Got the email as well.  I think I need to hire an assistant to manage my airmiles! lol
> And I hate that you have to keep opting in.  I know I'm going to miss something that way in the kazillion emails that come through!  If I didn't already have 2 work email accounts I have to manage, 2 personal ones, and a hockey league email account, then I could probably keep on top better!!! lol
> 
> Now it just hit me...I should be checking hubby's email account (since he never does...because he knows it's all my junk lol) for any promo's he's getting.



lol, well this might help us all out, posted on Reebee app. 15x for Black Friday/Cyber Monday:


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can't find that link for the 15x, can you post it here?


----------



## kuhltiffany

Is there anywhere can I go to get a new AM card (hard-copy)?  I'm thinking it's time for DH to get one in his name, as it will be easy for me to do many of these shops this time…   I know I can join online and get a printed one, but don't want to risk it not being keyed in right!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think it has to be through air miles...


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I can't find that link for the 15x, can you post it here?



I haven't seen it online, the Reebee app, that posts all the flyers, has a Shop the Block flyer, 15x is mentioned there. I've noticed Airmiles seems to do some kind of cross promotions/advertising with them.


----------



## bababear_50

My Foodland points finally posted overnight--YEAH!!

Sobeys Flyer Nov 17-23
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/all

Foodland Flyer
Nov 17-23

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/all

Both stores have the buy a 50.00 gift card get 75 airmiles
Bass Pro
Cara Foods
Garage
Cabelas
Foodland's chocolate candy deal buy 4 packages of treats get 25 airmiles,,stocking stuffers

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I finally got my 500 miles from BMO for adding DH as a supplemental cardholder to my account! So glad all of these miles are finally posting as it will become confusing enough trying to keep track of STB and Cyber Monday transactions!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> My Foodland points finally posted overnight--YEAH!!
> 
> Sobeys Flyer Nov 17-23
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/all
> 
> Foodland Flyer
> Nov 17-23
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/all
> 
> Both stores have the buy a 50.00 gift card get 75 airmiles
> Bass Pro
> Cara Foods
> Garage
> Cabelas
> Foodland's chocolate candy deal buy 4 packages of treats get 25 airmiles,,stocking stuffers
> 
> Hugs Mel


And once again I am a day late and AirMiles short. Bought my gift cards for Christmas YESTERDAY! I needed a Kobo to send in the mail today, and figured I'd get my Cara Foods for a birthday next month at the same time.


----------



## bababear_50

New Rexall Flyer
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Nov16-unfluyourflu

Fri Sat Sun
spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles
Canadian Tire gift cards-get 10% off--Nov 17-23.
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Finally had the 253 AM post to our account... it was supposed to be 353 but the cashier screwed us out of 100 AM and it sadly was a "she said, he said" situation so AirMiles couldn't just add them to our account.    When the cashier takes your coupons and pops them into the register, refuses to scan them or give them back, you don't have much that you can "prove" to AM.  

I am so angry about the situation I cannot be rational so next time we go, I am just going to take post-it's and arrange my cart for $100 purchases.  If I have to send DH through a second line with his own $100 cart, well I hope I prove to that store's management that regardless of how inconvenient they make it, we are STILL going to earn those AirMiles!


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> New Rexall Flyer
> https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Nov16-unfluyourflu
> 
> Fri Sat Sun
> spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles
> Canadian Tire gift cards-get 10% off--Nov 17-23.
> Hugs Mel



That spend $50 get 100 AM lines up nicely with the Shop the Block coupon for the weekend at Rexall... too bad I can't justify spending that much at Rexall right now! seriously, we have so many items in this house I'm not sure when I'll need to buy more toothpaste or shampoo lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone seen anything from AMEX about a December "Soar Into More"?  There's been so many posts lately I'm wondering if I missed reading about it.  I haven't had anything arrive via e-mail.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> And once again I am a day late and AirMiles short. Bought my gift cards for Christmas YESTERDAY! I needed a Kobo to send in the mail today, and figured I'd get my Cara Foods for a birthday next month at the same time.


Crap I hate when this happens,,,I am not up for any gift cards right now either as I also bought all my Christmas stuff in Sept/Oct. I kind of knew specials before Christmas would come out but I am trying to budget this year so I don't have a huge Visa bill till March/April.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

marcyleecorgan said:


> Finally had the 253 AM post to our account... it was supposed to be 353 but the cashier screwed us out of 100 AM and it sadly was a "she said, he said" situation so AirMiles couldn't just add them to our account.    When the cashier takes your coupons and pops them into the register, refuses to scan them or give them back, you don't have much that you can "prove" to AM.
> 
> I am so angry about the situation I cannot be rational so next time we go, I am just going to take post-it's and arrange my cart for $100 purchases.  If I have to send DH through a second line with his own $100 cart, well I hope I prove to that store's management that regardless of how inconvenient they make it, we are STILL going to earn those AirMiles!



That's too bad.  Thanks for posting.  After reading this I'm marking every coupon with my initials from now on.  If a Cashier tries to pull that on me I'll be demanding a Manager to the 'til and will have my initials on the coupons to prove they were mine.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> That spend $50 get 100 AM lines up nicely with the Shop the Block coupon for the weekend at Rexall... too bad I can't justify spending that much at Rexall right now! seriously, we have so many items in this house I'm not sure when I'll need to buy more toothpaste or shampoo lol.



So if I use the shop the block Rexall offer spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles (Nov 17-19) and the Rexall email offer I got today (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles Nov 17-Nov19) will I get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00?
By doing this would it cancel out the shop the block offer use?
So confused
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH and I both got that too. His was earn 75, get 35 and mine was earn 250, get 125



And mine was collect 100, get 50 bonus.  They are all over the map!



Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone seen anything from AMEX about a December "Soar Into More"?  There's been so many posts lately I'm wondering if I missed reading about it.  I haven't had anything arrive via e-mail.



Nope.  I went looking when the STB coupons were posted; the 25 AMEX transactions coupon reminded me.  Couldn't find anything except the existing November offer.  I think if there was going to be a December offer, it would be posted by now.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just checked my Sobeys APP.  I have a spend $170 for 40 air miles!    That seems just a bit high.  LOL  I won't be meeting that goal.

However they are offering 15 miles for Maple leaf prime chicken burgers, strips, or nuggets and those are on sale tomorrow according to the flyer.  I'll grab one of those!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't remember.  I want to purchase a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card when I go to Sobeys tomorrow.  If I spend $100, I'll get 60 air miles from the STB coupon.  Since the $50 gift card will be mixed in with my groceries, will the gift card count towards my $100?



bababear_50 said:


> So if I use the shop the block Rexall offer spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles (Nov 17-19) and the Rexall email offer I got today (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles Nov 17-Nov19) will I get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00?
> By doing this would it cancel out the shop the block offer use?
> So confused
> Hugs Mel



Hmm.. I'd like to know this as well.  It's not a coupon to hand them either.


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> Finally had the 253 AM post to our account... it was supposed to be 353 but the cashier screwed us out of 100 AM and it sadly was a "she said, he said" situation so AirMiles couldn't just add them to our account.    When the cashier takes your coupons and pops them into the register, refuses to scan them or give them back, you don't have much that you can "prove" to AM.
> 
> I am so angry about the situation I cannot be rational so next time we go, I am just going to take post-it's and arrange my cart for $100 purchases.  If I have to send DH through a second line with his own $100 cart, well I hope I prove to that store's management that regardless of how inconvenient they make it, we are STILL going to earn those AirMiles!



Hi Hon
I am a pretty easy going person and it takes alot to upset or anger me,,,,I have been putting up with a very rude cashier at my local Sobeys. Well after alot of thought because I do not want to be the cause of anyone losing their job,, I complained to the head cashier manager a few days ago.
Hopefully she gains some insight into her behaviour and how it impacts customers and I felt so much better after. I am so sorry you lost the 100 airmiles and hope your next shop is fun and stress free.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So if I use the shop the block Rexall offer spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles (Nov 17-19) and the Rexall email offer I got today (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles Nov 17-Nov19) will I get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00?
> By doing this would it cancel out the shop the block offer use?
> So confused
> Hugs Mel



You should. The email you got is their weekend flyer offer, there is no coupon to use. The STB is a coupon. They should stack. The STB isn't cancelling out any flyer offers (at least from what I have used so far!).


----------



## Disney Addicted

Keep an eye on your e-mail.  I received an e-mail from AMEX.  Register to win a 2018 Audi A4.  Every online and in-app purchase at participating businesses is a chance to win.  The link it provided automatically enrolled my AMEX (without asking for a card #) saying this link was only for that card.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> You should. The email you got is their weekend flyer offer, there is no coupon to use. The STB is a coupon. They should stack. The STB isn't cancelling out any flyer offers (at least from what I have used so far!).



Hi Hon
The problem is the Shop The Block Rexall offer (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles) is a "no coupon required " offer also.
I guess I will give it a try although I am pretty stocked up on most things right now.
Time to look through the cupboards and flyer.
I must admit I have used up 4 boxes of kleenex with this sinus infection in a 24 hr time period,,,I may pick up some of those.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So if I use the shop the block Rexall offer spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles (Nov 17-19) and the Rexall email offer I got today (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles Nov 17-Nov19) will I get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00?
> By doing this would it cancel out the shop the block offer use?
> So confused
> Hugs Mel





Disney Addicted said:


> Hmm.. I'd like to know this as well.  It's not a coupon to hand them either.





hdrolfe said:


> You should. The email you got is their weekend flyer offer, there is no coupon to use. The STB is a coupon. They should stack. The STB isn't cancelling out any flyer offers (at least from what I have used so far!).





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The problem is the Shop The Block Rexall offer (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles) is a "no coupon required " offer also.
> I guess I will give it a try although I am pretty stocked up on most things right now.
> Time to look through the cupboards and flyer.
> I must admit I have used up 4 boxes of kleenex with this sinus infection in a 24 hr time period,,,I may pick up some of those.
> Hugs Mel



*My personal thoughts on the Rexall offer is that they will not stack because as Mel pointed out the StB offer says "No coupon required" so i think it's similar to when the LnG says "no loading needed" for the weekend flyer offer, I think it's just a reminder of the weekend bonus offer.  I'm not sure if it can count towards the StB promo if there is no coupon??? I'm not risking it, planning on using the one that IS a coupon next week (fingers crossed that we'll also get an email offer and a loaded threshold offer to stack)*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Jacqueline, what are you thoughts on this?

Tomorrow morning I'd like to go to Sobeys.  My STB coupon is spend $100 get 60 miles.

Can I combine $55 of groceries AND a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card for $105 and get those 60 miles?  If I can then I should get 267 miles for $105.


----------



## bababear_50

I checked out the cupboards and pantry--I am going to go with the Rexall Nov 20 STB offer--spend 25.00 get 15 airmiles,(actual scannable coupon),,, it will be my last STB offer requirement so I don't want to take a chance.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Is there anywhere can I go to get a new AM card (hard-copy)?  I'm thinking it's time for DH to get one in his name, as it will be easy for me to do many of these shops this time…   I know I can join online and get a printed one, but don't want to risk it not being keyed in right!



The card you print out from the website has a bar code on the back of it.  I took the paper copy and sandwiched it between layers of cover protector (clear, available at the dollar store). It looks just like a real card once trimmed. Sign him up you will be good to go.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The problem is the Shop The Block Rexall offer (spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles) is a "no coupon required " offer also.
> I guess I will give it a try although I am pretty stocked up on most things right now.
> Time to look through the cupboards and flyer.
> I must admit I have used up 4 boxes of kleenex with this sinus infection in a 24 hr time period,,,I may pick up some of those.
> Hugs Mel



Ah see, I didn't look at the coupon because it wasn't one I wanted to use... how strange though, that it isn't an actual coupon? I guess you can't stack them then! Sorry... I'm waiting until Monday to do the spend $25 and get 15 AM (which is less AM but I can actually spend $25 there, I think).


----------



## tgropp

Has anyone heard of the BMO Airmiles credit card bonus miles offer for this year. For the last few years they had a promo if you used your card for a $1,000 purchase that you got 200 bonus Airmiles and more Airmiles for larger spending purchases


----------



## GeoffSK

Good deals with shop the block, disney pass discount on airmiles.  I got my DL tickets for Feb.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tgropp said:


> Has anyone heard of the BMO Airmiles credit card bonus miles offer for this year. For the last few years they had a promo if you used your card for a $1,000 purchase that you got 200 bonus Airmiles and more Airmiles for larger spending purchases



Nope.  I'd love to get one though!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> New Rexall Flyer
> https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Nov16-unfluyourflu
> 
> Fri Sat Sun
> spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles
> Canadian Tire gift cards-get 10% off--Nov 17-23.
> Hugs Mel



*Does anyone know if Crappy Tire lets you buy gift cards WITH a gift card? If they do, here's a way to get your Disney gift cards 10% off!!!*


----------



## mort1331

Thats a great thing to check out.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Does anyone know if Crappy Tire lets you buy gift cards WITH a gift card? If they do, here's a way to get your Disney gift cards 10% off!!!*


Guess where im going tonight to inquire. Nice that there is one across the street


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Guess where im going tonight to inquire. Nice that there is one across the street


Shhhhh Shhhh
I wasn't going to ask I was just going to try.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Shhhhh Shhhh
> I wasn't going to ask I was just going to try.lol
> Hugs Mel


Need to ask or not worth the trip to rexall for me. If it is a go i will be buying lots. 10% off a trip or my dues is great


----------



## mab2012

mort1331 said:


> Need to ask or not worth the trip to rexall for me. If it is a go i will be buying lots. 10% off a trip or my dues is great



Ooh, I never thought about using a gift card for dues.  Another way to take advantage of that excellent exchange rate.


----------



## mort1331

So bad news for me, they say no, and they say you can not buy GC with crappy tire money. Oh well, still might try it. hmmmm.


----------



## Spotthecat

They sell disney gift cards at Canadian Tire? Someone has seen this?

I just wish they let you pay off your Canadian Tire mastercard bill with a giftcard, that would be sweet!


----------



## mort1331

Spotthecat said:


> They sell disney gift cards at Canadian Tire? Someone has seen this?
> 
> I just wish they let you pay off your Canadian Tire mastercard bill with a giftcard, that would be sweet!


Yup they are in Aurora's CT


----------



## Eveningsong

Disney Addicted said:


> That's too bad.  Thanks for posting.  After reading this I'm marking every coupon with my initials from now on.  If a Cashier tries to pull that on me I'll be demanding a Manager to the 'til and will have my initials on the coupons to prove they were mine.




I give the cashier my air miles card at the beginning of the checkout process, not the end and present every coupon with the product when it gets scanned to ensure my bonus air miles post correctly, if not I refuse to buy the item and have it removed from my order, and ask for my air miles coupon back.   I find often the sobeys foodland coupons are terrible and don't work   Metro air mies coupons scan and post correctly most of the time.  Saves fighting at the end or having to check your receipt once they have your money.  Rexall coupons seem to work well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My paper spend threshold coupons never work, maybe because I also have a similar My Offers one?  Honestly, I don't even bother getting them to try to scan it anymore, I just take it to Customer Service who add for me every time.


----------



## osully

How much are the Cadbury 75-100g bars? That's gotta be around $6-7 for 20AM


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> How much are the Cadbury 75-100g bars? That's gotta be around $6-7 for 20AM


I saw them at Foodland and they are selling at $2.99 each. I am going tomorrow to get the three.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> How much are the Cadbury 75-100g bars? That's gotta be around $6-7 for 20AM



Someone here posted the price and miles received with her STB coupon and quoted $2.49.


----------



## hdrolfe

the chocolate bars were on sale for $2.49 but the sale changes today so not sure.

Went to Shell to fill up my on fumes tank, managed to get $50 in (thank you early morning price hikes?). Handed over coupon and airmiles card. Guy behind the counter says I can't use both... I'm a little surprised since I can't use the coupon on it's own, and I'm not leaving without using it. He finally agreed to just scan them both and see what happens. He apparently thought my coupon was for a discount and it wouldn't work because I also get a discount with my AM card (didn't know about that, 2 cents off per litre... ).  Not the way I wanted to start my day! I was pretty mad since I was in a hurry and had to waste time arguing with this guy. Any way. I now have 6 done so phew? And a full to the top tank of gas lol. Had to get a lottery ticket to keep it over the $50 once the discount came off.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> the chocolate bars were on sale for $2.49 but the sale changes today so not sure.
> 
> Went to Shell to fill up my on fumes tank, managed to get $50 in (thank you early morning price hikes?). Handed over coupon and airmiles card. Guy behind the counter says I can't use both... I'm a little surprised since I can't use the coupon on it's own, and I'm not leaving without using it. He finally agreed to just scan them both and see what happens. He apparently thought my coupon was for a discount and it wouldn't work because I also get a discount with my AM card (didn't know about that, 2 cents off per litre... ).  Not the way I wanted to start my day! I was pretty mad since I was in a hurry and had to waste time arguing with this guy. Any way. I now have 6 done so phew? And a full to the top tank of gas lol. Had to get a lottery ticket to keep it over the $50 once the discount came off.



Ah darn it.  I didn't realize that was a sale price.  (wry grin)

How is your Air Miles card giving you a gas discount?


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> the chocolate bars were on sale for $2.49 but the sale changes today so not sure.
> 
> Went to Shell to fill up my on fumes tank, managed to get $50 in (thank you early morning price hikes?). Handed over coupon and airmiles card. Guy behind the counter says I can't use both... I'm a little surprised since I can't use the coupon on it's own, and I'm not leaving without using it. He finally agreed to just scan them both and see what happens. He apparently thought my coupon was for a discount and it wouldn't work because I also get a discount with my AM card (didn't know about that, 2 cents off per litre... ).  Not the way I wanted to start my day! I was pretty mad since I was in a hurry and had to waste time arguing with this guy. Any way. I now have 6 done so phew? And a full to the top tank of gas lol. Had to get a lottery ticket to keep it over the $50 once the discount came off.



I've combined personal Shell times offers and cents off offers with other promos this year, never had a problem so I expect he is misinformed???? Not sure if you are referring to 6 Shop the block offers or your personal one, I assume your personal one, just want to make sure you aren't expecting you can use Shell 7 times and get 2000 STB points.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah darn it.  I didn't realize that was a sale price.  (wry grin)
> 
> How is your Air Miles card giving you a gas discount?



I checked the tag at Sobeys yesterday and it said $2.49 sale price until Nov 23, regular price $2.99. YMMV. Foodland promo starts today, b4 g25am $2.49, regularly $2.99.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I plan on buying one of the Boston Pizza $50 gift cards to get 75 miles.  If I just make this one transaction, it should still count towards my promo of earn 250, get additional 125, right?  Because in my account, the vendor would come up "Sobeys".  I know where are usually some T&C around gift cards and miles, I just want to ensure the 75 miles will go towards the 250 I need to earn.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah darn it.  I didn't realize that was a sale price.  (wry grin)
> 
> How is your Air Miles card giving you a gas discount?





Days In the Sun said:


> I've combined personal Shell times offers and cents off offers with other promos this year, never had a problem so I expect he is misinformed???? Not sure if you are referring to 6 Shop the block offers or your personal one, I assume your personal one, just want to make sure you aren't expecting you can use Shell 7 times and get 2000 STB points.



I guess with an Airmiles card you get 2 cents off per litre now? I'm not sure. He didn't scan my card first so I assume it's some kind of promotion... though I wonder what would happen if you had a Sobeys/Foodland coupon for cents off?

I know he was misinformed lol. But man it was annoying when I was in a rush!  I mean I used that as number 6 of the 7 coupons I need to use (used 4 at Sobeys and 1 at Global Pet foods).


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I guess with an Airmiles card you get 2 cents off per litre now? I'm not sure. He didn't scan my card first so I assume it's some kind of promotion... though I wonder what would happen if you had a Sobeys/Foodland coupon for cents off?
> 
> I know he was misinformed lol. But man it was annoying when I was in a rush!  I mean I used that as number 6 of the 7 coupons I need to use (used 4 at Sobeys and 1 at Global Pet foods).



lol, just wanted to make sure you weren't putting a lot of effort into something with no reward. Yes this program is best for those with time and patience!


----------



## purple hippo

I have officially made *ONYX*!    Just wanted to thank everyone on this board for the great tips and feedback!  I couldn't have done it without you!!!


----------



## mab2012

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah darn it.  I didn't realize that was a sale price.  (wry grin)
> 
> How is your Air Miles card giving you a gas discount?



Current promotion, started when the "5 miles when buying 25L" promotion ended.  Around here (Ottawa) it's 3 cents / L though - I guess we're lucky?  When you pay at the pump the price per litre is revised after you swipe your your Air Miles card, so it's easy to miss if you're not paying attention to the advertising.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Jacqueline, what are you thoughts on this?
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'd like to go to Sobeys.  My STB coupon is spend $100 get 60 miles.
> 
> Can I combine $55 of groceries AND a $50 Ultimate Dining gift card for $105 and get those 60 miles?  If I can then I should get 267 miles for $105.



*OH, I'm sorry this question slide right past me -- so flippin tired right now --- I had the very same question and don't know the answer. It says in the fine print on the coupon :*
*Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco products, gift cards, bottle deposits, prescriptions, lottery, alcoholic beverages, fuel, post office, photo finishing, video, 3rd party florist, Western Union and any other non-discountable product*

*BUT does the system know if you toss a gift card into your groceries? Don't know, but i'm pretty sure that's what we did the last time Metro had a threshold spend and it worked. We were planning on hitting up Sobeys tonight and i was gonna do the same thing but far too many things have cropped up for the weekend that i can't afford the 90 minute round-trip. Since the coupon booklet is good till the end of the year, we're waiting till another time to use those and I'll just get the gift card on its own next week.*

*If you end up doing this perhaps you can let us know how it worked out!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I checked the tag at Sobeys yesterday and it said $2.49 sale price until Nov 23, regular price $2.99. YMMV. Foodland promo starts today, b4 g25am $2.49, regularly $2.99.



Yes!  I purchased my 3 chocolate bars this morning at $2.49.  Over half the chocolate bars on the shelf did not have sale tags, but they rang in at the sale price.  Thanks!



hdrolfe said:


> I guess with an Airmiles card you get 2 cents off per litre now? I'm not sure. He didn't scan my card first so I assume it's some kind of promotion... though I wonder what would happen if you had a Sobeys/Foodland coupon for cents off?
> 
> I know he was misinformed lol. But man it was annoying when I was in a rush!  I mean I used that as number 6 of the 7 coupons I need to use (used 4 at Sobeys and 1 at Global Pet foods).





mab2012 said:


> Current promotion, started when the "5 miles when buying 25L" promotion ended.  Around here (Ottawa) it's 3 cents / L though - I guess we're lucky?  When you pay at the pump the price per litre is revised after you swipe your your Air Miles card, so it's easy to miss if you're not paying attention to the advertising.



Huh.  I wonder if this is an Ottawa promotion?  I just looked at our last 3 gas receipts and my husband was not given a discount when he showed our AM card.  I had a discount but I had given the cashier the Sobeys coupon for the .04 cents per L discount.

Yes, it's soo irritating to know more about the AM program than the cashiers and have them argue with us!    (edited to add - that eye roll is NOT directed at YOU!  LOL)



Donald - my hero said:


> *OH, I'm sorry this question slide right past me -- so flippin tired right now --- I had the very same question and don't know the answer. It says in the fine print on the coupon :*
> *Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco products, gift cards, bottle deposits, prescriptions, lottery, alcoholic beverages, fuel, post office, photo finishing, video, 3rd party florist, Western Union and any other non-discountable product*
> 
> *BUT does the system know if you toss a gift card into your groceries? Don't know, but i'm pretty sure that's what we did the last time Metro had a threshold spend and it worked. We were planning on hitting up Sobeys tonight and i was gonna do the same thing but far too many things have cropped up for the weekend that i can't afford the 90 minute round-trip. Since the coupon booklet is good till the end of the year, we're waiting till another time to use those and I'll just get the gift card on its own next week.*
> 
> *If you end up doing this perhaps you can let us know how it worked out!*



No worries.  I ended up not trying it.  I was afraid it wouldn't work and then hassle the CS lady to return my stuff so I could repurchase a different way.  LOL  Figured just not worth it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

********* I'm just now glancing thru the flyers and found a bonus in the Foodland one!!! They have a flyer offer for (get this) CHOCOLATE BARS! Buy 4 of the same bars you need for the StB coupon and get 25 AM on sale for 2/$5.00 I'm sorry i let this slide past me before some of you did your weekly shopping 

Sorry hubby, we will be heading to a Foodland sometime this week *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> ********* I'm just now glancing thru the flyers and found a bonus in the Foodland one!!! They have a flyer offer for (get this) CHOCOLATE BARS! Buy 4 of the same bars you need for the StB coupon and get 25 AM on sale for 2/$5.00 I'm sorry i let this slide past me before some of you did your weekly shopping *
> 
> *Sorry hubby, we will be heading to a Foodland sometime this week *



Foodland Rockwood did not have the Tia Rosa kits and won't be carrying them I was told, I bought the bars and the creamer ($3.99, they had 3 kinds I think).  Sobeys creamer is priced at $2.99 20am wub 2 but not STB, so Foodland creamer definitely not a good deal but I am stretching to fulfill the 7 STB offers so bought two.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> ********* I'm just now glancing thru the flyers and found a bonus in the Foodland one!!! They have a flyer offer for (get this) CHOCOLATE BARS! Buy 4 of the same bars you need for the StB coupon and get 25 AM on sale for 2/$5.00 I'm sorry i let this slide past me before some of you did your weekly shopping *
> 
> *Sorry hubby, we will be heading to a Foodland sometime this week *


I caught that! I sat down yesterday and made a list: Checkout 51, Loaded Foodland deals, Shop the Block, Little Book of Savings. I needed 3 for one deal and 4 for the other, so naturally, I had to buy 4 of my favourite chocolate bars. Interesting enough, I needed to buy a Compliments 10" pie as one of my Little Book of Savings. I did that, but it didn't register (I noticed when I checked my bill, getting my gas at Shell with 5cents/litre off from Foodland). I went back because not only did I not get the 10AM for the pie, I lost out on airmiles for using 4 coupons. They fixed that for me. I'd forgotten to pick up my Cara(?) gc, but they only had $25 gcs on hand. No go. I might go back and pick up one early next week. 



Days In the Sun said:


> Foodland Rockwood did not have the Tia Rosa kits and won't be carrying them I was told, I bought the bars and the creamer ($3.99, they had 3 kinds I think).  Sobeys creamer is priced at $2.99 20am wub 2 but not STB, so Foodland creamer definitely not a good deal but I am stretching to fulfill the 7 STB offers so bought two.


Darn on the Tia Rosa kits! I picked up a fajita one (couldn't find the taco), and it registered the AM. I also picked up some SunMaid cinnamon/raisin bread for extra points. I spent $107 (Sobeys gc bought earlier this year), ,and got 279 points, once they fixed the mistake mentioned ^^. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> ********* I'm just now glancing thru the flyers and found a bonus in the Foodland one!!! They have a flyer offer for (get this) CHOCOLATE BARS! Buy 4 of the same bars you need for the StB coupon and get 25 AM on sale for 2/$5.00 I'm sorry i let this slide past me before some of you did your weekly shopping *
> 
> *Sorry hubby, we will be heading to a Foodland sometime this week *



Just so I know when I go, if I purchase 4 choc. bars and present my STB coupon, will I get those airmiles + the flyer airmiles?  Or do I need to make 2 separate purchases?


----------



## Disney Addicted

bgula said:


> Just so I know when I go, if I purchase 4 choc. bars and present my STB coupon, will I get those airmiles + the flyer airmiles?  Or do I need to make 2 separate purchases?



My understanding is you get both.  25 miles for the flyer offer AND the STB miles.

Not an STB coupon, but I got both 7 miles (Sobeys APP) and 30 miles flyer offer when I purchased Dempster products yesterday.  (Only received the 7 miles for 1 Dempster however, not three times).


----------



## osully

Sobeys Barrhaven had about 4 flavours of Cadbury that were still marked at 2.49 each! I don't eat chocolate so I picked a few either my husband will eat, or I can use to make Xmas desserts or cookies for others with 

Also my Spend $100 get 40AM MyOffers + the STB Spend $100 get 60AM BOTH applied! 100 AM bonus just for spending $100! Spent about $103 with tax and got 289 AM thanks to all the other offers I had / found in store. 

Noticed that the Quaker selected products 2.99 + 50AM when you buy 5 is still on. Halls are $1.25 + 20AM when you buy 4 right at the cash. And cheesestrings are still on sale for $3.99 + 15AM when you buy 2.


----------



## tinkerone

Went to Foodland today and bought 4 of the chocolate bars (they were 2 for $5.00).  I did get the 25 AM for the store offer as well as the 20 AM from shop the block.  
As well, I bought 2 of the GC's (75 bonus AM each) however they DID NOT count as part of my spending so did not get STB bonus on those.  I see several people have asked about his so hope this helps.
They did have buy 3 bagels/raison bread get 30 AM which I wasn't expecting.  All totalled I received 225 AM on a purchase of $119.69 which included the $100 in GCs.  Used my Amex to pay and that completes the spend $400 get 800 AM for November.  
Our Foodland does not sell the Tia Rosa kits either.  Why send out a coupon for something that is not mandatory for a store to carry???  So annoying.


----------



## bababear_50

STB at Foodland today (Brampton Ontario).
Offer #1
I had a hard time finding the coffee creamer (Coffee Mate) finally found out that you have to by the liquid ones in order to get the STB coupon size 473 ML.(They are in the dairy case section).
Cost 2.99 each =15 STB airmiles

Offer # 2
No Tia Rosa products

Offer # 2
Bought some sandwich meats Cajun chicken/ fat free turkey,,
cost $10.02 =20 STB airmiles

Offer # 3
Bought 4 Cadbury chocolate bars
cost 2.49 each
= 20 STB airmiles and Bonus 25 airmiles


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Foodland Rockwood did not have the Tia Rosa kits and won't be carrying them I was told, I bought the bars and the creamer ($3.99, they had 3 kinds I think).  Sobeys creamer is priced at $2.99 20am wub 2 but not STB, so Foodland creamer definitely not a good deal but I am stretching to fulfill the 7 STB offers so bought two.



Ahhh, I stand corrected after seeing @bababear_50's post, double checked my Foodland receipt creamer $2.99 not $3.99 ... so ok deal.


----------



## hdrolfe

I had a hard time finding the Tia Rosa products at my Sobeys, they looked at the coupon and said it was only in the Urban Fresh's, I said I knew I had seen them in the store before... they called someone to ask and they were in the bread/bakery area near the tortillas instead of near the taco kits... Glad I asked though! Kiddo chose fajitas instead of tacos which was odd since I don't think he's ever eaten a fajitas. Haven't tried them yet, they are good until Dec 22 so that was a good long time! No one at the cashes or courtesy desk knew they even sold them though.


----------



## juniorbugman

Our Sobeys in Ajax had a promotion going on for the last 4 weeks.  Buy a Tia Rosa kit for $4.99 and get up to $6.99 worth of lean ground beef for free.  Too bad that is over now - could have double dipped.  At the time ours were in the meat section but they have since moved to the tortilla section.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys STB (Mississauga Ontario)

Offer #4
Tia Rosa Taco Kit $4.99= 10 STB airmiles
located in the bread and bakery section

Offer # 5
Cadbury Family chocolate bars 3 x $2.49 =20 STB airmiles
I just remembered before picking these up that my son and daughter inlaw have favorites and I was able to get their favorites-yeah! cookies and dough/pretzels/dark chocolate

Offer # 6
Two bottles herbal essence shampoo 2x $3.99 = 30 STB airmiles
Daily detox quench- green herbs and mint.

Offer #7 Monday at Rexall spend $25.00 get 15 STB airmiles.

So this was my second time around the Shop The Block promotion
(my son just got a new airmiles card from his mom) and I am
 pleased with the offers this year.

Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Started my DS's as well today but got cut off by the weather. Will get most of it finished next week and then it's a wait game to use the "use 95 Cash miles" promotions to finish it up.


----------



## kuhltiffany

So I was at Sobeys this morning and noticed they had new AM cards, so I filled out an enrolment form for DH and got handed a hard copy card.  Now I just have to cross my fingers that the form gets sent in/validated in time!  They said I could use it right away but it would take a few weeks before I could "see" the card active online...


----------



## mkmommy

O/T has anyone gotten the Shoppers Optimum points from a couple of weeks ago when you got points for gift cards?

I was told the points would show by Nov17.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Could someone tell me what the minimum spend was through AirMilesShops for the 50 bonus miles if you made a purchase by Nov 9th?  I'm thinking $20, is that right?


----------



## hdrolfe

mkmommy said:


> O/T has anyone gotten the Shoppers Optimum points from a couple of weeks ago when you got points for gift cards?
> 
> I was told the points would show by Nov17.



Mine have been added.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Earned a few more AirMiles from our local Fountain Tire when we switched over to the winter tires


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone tell me what the minimum spend was through AirMilesShops for the 50 bonus miles if you made a purchase by Nov 9th?  I'm thinking $20, is that right?



Yeah it was $20 before shipping costs / taxes etc.


----------



## osully

Hoping they do 15x miles on AirMilesShops next weekend! Could really use some new bras from La Senza and work on 2 more of the 3 purchases needed for 150 bonus AM for ShopTheBlock!


----------



## mkmommy

Days In the Sun said:


> lol, well this might help us all out, posted on Reebee app. 15x for Black Friday/Cyber Monday:
> 
> View attachment 283598


This was posted last week


----------



## osully

mkmommy said:


> This was posted last week



Hmm. My amazon order today says not shipping til Nov 27... might as well cancel it and order on Friday instead then!


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Yeah it was $20 before shipping costs / taxes etc.



Thanks!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I also received one of the emails from airmiles to earn 250 AM at a partner by Nov 30 for bonus AM.  Do you think that would include the MC and AE airmiles that post to our account each month?


----------



## Canadian Harmony

OMG guys, I got the best score EVAH, and you're the only ones who will appreciate it!

So Friday, as you know, I managed to save 594 AM by getting my next 5DPH due to the Canadian offer.

On Saturday, I went grocery shopping and though I didn't need to get more AM, old habits die hard, right? I had a coupon for 45AM when I spend $225, and was about $5 short. The cashier said, "No, you have $221," and I showed her the coupon and said, "But I need $225 for the 45 airmiles." She said, "Oh, I can do better than that..." and showed me the ONE DAY ONLY AM voucher - spend $100 and get 150AM, spend $200 and get 400AM!! It was their 40th birthday celebration that day and was good for only Saturday! I had totally missed it when looking at their flyer!

So for $221 I received 536AM! I won't have enough AM by the time we leave in a month, but that's a great head start for plane tickets in October when I go back again.


----------



## wtpfan

Can someone tell me if we can buy a sport Chek gift card at sobeys and use the STB spend $100 and get 60 AM? Would it count for one of the 7?
Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

wtpfan said:


> Can someone tell me if we can buy a sport Chek gift card at sobeys and use the STB spend $100 and get 60 AM? Would it count for one of the 7?
> Thanks


*No, adding a gift card to your transaction won't count towards threshold spend offers. There are a lot of us who wish it would though!*


----------



## Cinderella6174

I think i only have one more STB offer to redeem - so excited!!
I have a question though about the emailed offer:

Get 125 Bonus Miles
Collect 250 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by 30 November and get 125 Bonus Miles!*

Does this mean overall collect 250 AM or do i have to get 250 at one AM Partner?

Thanks everyone


----------



## bgula

Cinderella6174 said:


> I think i only have one more STB offer to redeem - so excited!!
> I have a question though about the emailed offer:
> 
> Get 125 Bonus Miles
> Collect 250 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by 30 November and get 125 Bonus Miles!*
> 
> Does this mean overall collect 250 AM or do i have to get 250 at one AM Partner?
> 
> Thanks everyone



Question - you got emailed offers for STB?  How did you manage that?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Canadian Harmony said:


> On Saturday, I went grocery shopping and though I didn't need to get more AM, old habits die hard, right? I had a coupon for 45AM when I spend $225, and was about $5 short. The cashier said, "No, you have $221," and I showed her the coupon and said, "But I need $225 for the 45 airmiles." She said, "Oh, I can do better than that..." and showed me the ONE DAY ONLY AM voucher - spend $100 and get 150AM, spend $200 and get 400AM!! It was their 40th birthday celebration that day and was good for only Saturday! I had totally missed it when looking at their flyer!
> 
> So for $221 I received 536AM! I won't have enough AM by the time we leave in a month, but that's a great head start for plane tickets in October when I go back again.



That's fantastic!  I wish I had seen that in the flyer.  Are you in Ontario?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't believe this was posted already.

Air Miles' Black Friday is up to 50% off select items starting Friday at 12 AM.  (I hate these staying up to midnight deals... sigh.. wry grin)

Their website shows a sneek peek of 6 items.


----------



## Cinderella6174

bgula said:


> Question - you got emailed offers for STB?  How did you manage that?


 
Sorry - those were two separate questions. The collect 250 AM get 125 Bonus AM was an emailed offer i received


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Hoping they do 15x miles on AirMilesShops next weekend! Could really use some new bras from La Senza and work on 2 more of the 3 purchases needed for 150 bonus AM for ShopTheBlock!



The 15x miles offer starts today!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cinderella6174 said:


> Does this mean overall collect 250 AM or do i have to get 250 at one AM Partner?
> 
> Thanks everyone



It is for one vendor, not in total.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my e-mail from Rexall,  spend 30 get 50 AM Reports are that this coupon is stacking with all other offers including the StB coupon
Spend $30 get 50 AM Valid Nov 20th - 23rd*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone else think air miles shops might have even betters offers ON Black Friday? Meaning, individual stores might have better multipliers, then add the 15x to that?


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my e-mail from Rexall,  spend 30 get 50 AM  I'll try to share a link to the webpage of the offer,  if it doesn't work perhaps someone else can share it? I missed my bus so I'm gonna hit up a Rexall here and see how many of these offers I can stack !!!! http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov20/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_TB.html*



It printed. New look to the coupon hope that means it will still stack. Off to try that now. Thanks for posting, my email doesn't come through for another hour or so.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I went to Safeway Friday night...I took advantage of the buy certain GC get 75 AM.  I bought 2 25.00 Cabella's cards for stocking stuffers for my boys...and of course the AM didn't post.  I went to customer service and asked.  She credited me the 75 AM, which she could have said " tough nuggets you had to buy one 50.00 card.  "  I might still try to go and pick up a Boston Pizza GC yet.  Either to give as a gift to someone at a later date...or for us to use, as we tend to go there as it's a restaurant where everyone can find something on the menu.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone else think air miles shops might have even betters offers ON Black Friday? Meaning, individual stores might have better multipliers, then add the 15x to that?



I'm hoping so, and holding off on any purchases until then just in case.


----------



## kimbert

Cinderella6174 said:


> I think i only have one more STB offer to redeem - so excited!!
> I have a question though about the emailed offer:
> 
> Get 125 Bonus Miles
> Collect 250 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by 30 November and get 125 Bonus Miles!*
> 
> Does this mean overall collect 250 AM or do i have to get 250 at one AM Partner?
> 
> Thanks everyone



Check the fine print in your email, I received one too and this was at the bottom (in tiny font) of the email:This AIR MILES Bonus Offer is non-transferable and is only available to the recipient of the offer invitation email. Offer is valid from November 15, 2017 to November 30, 2017. *Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners* between November 15 and November 30, 2017 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient's Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on November 30, 2017 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
My interpretation of the "any mile earned... at AM partners is 250 total?


----------



## pigletto

So I am planning to collect the travel certificates you get with Dream Miles (not the e-vouchers you get with Cash Miles) and was wondering if anyone can confirm that there is no limit? I read the FAQ and I skimmed through this thread. Basically I will be using them for a Cruise in 2019 and collecting on 3 cards (mine, Dh and dd) and would love if I could bring the price way down with these dream certificates.
I did see that I can't use them to pay for taxes or fees, and that I need to go into an agency to book.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. I think they may finally have closed the loophole re using the (Ottawa area) spend $30 get 50AM coupon, that is on your receipt when you buy something Fri-Sun, and the email coupon. Last week I was able to use both but this week it only allowed one on my receipt. It combined the two under the same coupon code.

Can someone else in the Ottawa area try the receipt coupon/email code combination and see what happens. I'm not entirely certain it wasn't the cashier getting mixed up when he put the coupons in.


----------



## AngelDisney

Finally I have item specific Rexall Load n Go offers back on my Airmiles App. Hope they are going to keep coming. I am going to stack those with the email and STB offers. I think the STB one is stackable with the email coupon. The cashier would not know about all the load n go offers.


----------



## kimbert

pigletto said:


> So I am planning to collect the travel certificates you get with Dream Miles (not the e-vouchers you get with Cash Miles) and was wondering if anyone can confirm that there is no limit? I read the FAQ and I skimmed through this thread. Basically I will be using them for a Cruise in 2019 and collecting on 3 cards (mine, Dh and dd) and would love if I could bring the price way down with these dream certificates.
> I did see that I can't use them to pay for taxes or fees, and that I need to go into an agency to book.



I have been inquiring about these too (including 2 live chat sessions!). At the very bottom of the page are some terms and conditions, and in #4 it shows: There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction.
So I would say yes!

In the FAQ I also saw this, and have NO idea what changes that might make, so I have waited to redeem any certificates since we aren't travelling any time soon: In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners.
I assume it will essentially be the same, trading in 909 points for $100 credit in an "online agency" -type of set up, but since you're not travelling until 2019 it might be worth it to wait a bit if you haven't begun booking anything for the cruise yet. Possibly others with more experience can correct me if my advice to wait is bad.


----------



## ngm

star72232 said:


> I'm hoping so, and holding off on any purchases until then just in case.



Me too, I'm building my Wish List and planning to actually buy on Friday.  

Might do my Indigo shop now since they already have a 5x multiplier with the 15x shops multiplier.  I don't think it's going to get better than that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ngm said:


> Me too, I'm building my Wish List and planning to actually buy on Friday.
> 
> Might do my Indigo shop now since they already have a 5x multiplier with the 15x shops multiplier.  I don't think it's going to get better than that.



Yea, I'm thinking the same for Forever 21, it's 5x and it won't be better than that.  I'm truly holding out for Linen Chest, Bed Bath and Beyond, and Old Navy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> So I am planning to collect the travel certificates you get with Dream Miles (not the e-vouchers you get with Cash Miles) and was wondering if anyone can confirm that there is no limit? I read the FAQ and I skimmed through this thread. Basically I will be using them for a Cruise in 2019 and collecting on 3 cards (mine, Dh and dd) and would love if I could bring the price way down with these dream certificates.
> I did see that I can't use them to pay for taxes or fees, and that I need to go into an agency to book.



I'm going to be doing the same thing for a cruise in 2019!  I typically book directly with the cruise line (NCL).


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for the quick answer. I am going back into collecting fanatic mode and hopefully by Christmas next year I can surprise the family with a cruise for their gift!!


----------



## star72232

ngm said:


> Me too, I'm building my Wish List and planning to actually buy on Friday.
> 
> Might do my Indigo shop now since they already have a 5x multiplier with the 15x shops multiplier.  I don't think it's going to get better than that.



I'm wondering if Indigo will have a plum points bonus on Friday?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimbert said:


> Check the fine print in your email, I received one too and this was at the bottom (in tiny font) of the email:This AIR MILES Bonus Offer is non-
> transferable and is only available to the recipient of the offer invitation email. Offer is valid from November 15, 2017 to November 30, 2017. *Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners* between November 15 and November 30, 2017 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient's Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on November 30, 2017 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> My interpretation of the "any mile earned... at AM partners is 250 total?


*I sure hope so because I have to collect 600 and that ain't happening at one store!*


----------



## bgula

Sorry for this, but I can't seem to find the emails I got from Airmilesshops.  Besides the 15x promo that is now live, what other offers are currently active?  I remember the shop at 3 stores get X amount of airmiles, but is that still on, or is it over?  I'm getting confused by all the current offers out there.  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I went to Rexall today and successfully stacked the email coupon and the STB coupon.  My load and go also credited.  Spent $36 and earned 163 miles.


----------



## ngm

bgula said:


> Sorry for this, but I can't seem to find the emails I got from Airmilesshops.  Besides the 15x promo that is now live, what other offers are currently active?  I remember the shop at 3 stores get X amount of airmiles, but is that still on, or is it over?  I'm getting confused by all the current offers out there.  Can anyone clarify?



It's still on as part of the Shop the Block.

https://www.shoptheblock.ca/en/home?cm_sp=AM.CA-OPSSpotlight-_-34798_ShopTheBlock2017-_-GetOffers


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall today and successfully stacked the email coupon and the STB coupon.  My load and go also credited.  Spent $36 and earned 163 miles.


Mine stacked as well.  I used the STB for 15, the email coupon for 50, my load and go for another 60 plus 15 AND I used the $5 off coupon.  My total take was $36 and earned 147 AM.  I'm happy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall today and successfully stacked the email coupon and the STB coupon.  My load and go also credited.  Spent $36 and earned 163 miles.





tinkerone said:


> Mine stacked as well.  I used the STB for 15, the email coupon for 50, my load and go for another 60 plus 15 AND I used the $5 off coupon.  My total take was $36 and earned 147 AM.  I'm happy!



Awesome!  Thanks!  I almost deleted that e-mail coupon as I thought I would not be able to combine two coupons.  I'll be going to Rexall's either tomorrow night or Wednesday.


----------



## amie416

Ahh!  I should have read this before I went to Rexall this afternoon... I only used the STB.  There's nothing else I need to buy there.  

Just checked and I've got that 60AM load and go... That's a pretty good stack... I'm pretty sure I can find things I need at Rexall!  LOL!


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> So I am planning to collect the travel certificates you get with Dream Miles (not the e-vouchers you get with Cash Miles) and was wondering if anyone can confirm that there is no limit? I read the FAQ and I skimmed through this thread. Basically I will be using them for a Cruise in 2019 and collecting on 3 cards (mine, Dh and dd) and would love if I could bring the price way down with these dream certificates.
> I did see that I can't use them to pay for taxes or fees, and that I need to go into an agency to book.





kimbert said:


> I have been inquiring about these too (including 2 live chat sessions!). At the very bottom of the page are some terms and conditions, and in #4 it shows: There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction.
> So I would say yes!
> 
> In the FAQ I also saw this, and have NO idea what changes that might make, so I have waited to redeem any certificates since we aren't travelling any time soon: In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners.
> I assume it will essentially be the same, trading in 909 points for $100 credit in an "online agency" -type of set up, but since you're not travelling until 2019 it might be worth it to wait a bit if you haven't begun booking anything for the cruise yet. Possibly others with more experience can correct me if my advice to wait is bad.



*The FAQs on the website for the travel agencies is MUCH clearer! Specifically about the # of certificates you can use*
**

*Check out the entire section of the website they have devoted to Airmiles, answered more questions than anyone at AM could!*
*Travel Voucher FAQs*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm far too lazy & tired to quote everyone who's talking about the Airmilesshop promo --- here's my take on the whole process*

*I'm still going to wait till Friday for most of my shopping because a LOT of the stores will have their own promos going that will include things like Free Shipping, discounts off products (looking back at my notes Old Navy had a code for 50% certain items) and possibly multipliers as well. *might rethink that for Indigo but they will probably have bonus Plum Points which will equate to free stuff sooner as well, toss up with them. For me, the potential discounts on products are worth more than the AM. Just this past week I managed to snag a down parka from Marks that was priced at $249 for $106 because i found several coupons BUT the delivery system is screwy for certain areas of the country so I chose to get it in the store (honoured my online coupon code) because it was only 5 AM i was missing out on vs the extra $26 off the coat.*

*Also going to use my StB coupon for the Bay and cash in some miles for an e-card and if they have free shipping i have a couple of things sitting in a cart, if not, i'll use it in the actual store next week.*

*@bgula -- the current offer you're thinking of is a StB *coupon* fine print from that offer is as follows: Worth noting that it was THIS offer that screw up both my StB last year AND the Mega Miles this year so I'm making sure i do an extra one!*

*Offer valid from November 14 – December 14, 2017. Get 150 AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes made at 3 or more different participating online stores. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get the Offer. Offer is cumulative on purchases made at all participating online stores. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels), travel must be booked by December 14, 2017 and completed by February 28, 2018. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*


----------



## isabellea

I just placed an order at Indigo since they are having a 1 day only sale on American Girl products (20% off). My daughter is buying herself a doll with her birthday money and I bought some overpriced accessories to complete her Christmas gift. Hopefully it was a good decision (20% off, 5X AM and 15X AM)...


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> I just placed an order at Indigo since they are having a 1 day only sale on American Girl products (20% off). My daughter is buying herself a doll with her birthday money and I bought some overpriced accessories to complete her Christmas gift. Hopefully it was a good decision (20% off, 5X AM and 15X AM)...


*EXCELLENT deal, way to work the system!*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *EXCELLENT deal, way to work the system!*



It would have been even better if my youngest wasn't crying because of ear ache and I could have stopped by IGA to get Indigo GC to pay (10AM/50$ of GC).  It would have been 50 additional AM!


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> So I am planning to collect the travel certificates you get with Dream Miles (not the e-vouchers you get with Cash Miles) and was wondering if anyone can confirm that there is no limit? I read the FAQ and I skimmed through this thread. Basically I will be using them for a Cruise in 2019 and collecting on 3 cards (mine, Dh and dd) and would love if I could bring the price way down with these dream certificates.
> I did see that I can't use them to pay for taxes or fees, and that I need to go into an agency to book.


Hi Hon
I know Jacqueline is collecting them,, (dream travel certificates) and I just started about a month ago............
I now have 3 ($300.00) of them and am working on a fourth.
I hope to have 5 by Christmas.($500.00)
I also should have another 4 ($400.00) between my sons card and my card when Shop The Block airmiles posts.(120 day from end of promo).
See # 4 about max certificate allowance.
Mine have been ordered and delivered within 2-3 days by Fed Ex
I do not understand what this means??? any idea???
"Certificate must be used over and above the minimum deposit value???????
Have a great time collecting
Hugs Mel


Certificate will be shipped within 3 business days via courier and will require signature upon delivery.
2. Travel Certificate must be presented at a participating Travel Agency location with a Travel Professional at time of final payment for Package Vacations and Cruises with select suppliers.
3. Full value of the Certificate must be used in a single transaction. Unused balances will have no stored value; Certificates are one-time use only. Certificate may not be returned, cancelled, or exchanged for cash or Reward Miles after it is issued. Ownership and risk of loss of Certificate is transferred to the recipient of the Certificate upon completion and processing of the order.
4. Sales taxes that may be applicable to the items you purchase with the Certificate will be calculated on prices before the Certificate’s retail value is credited by the Travel Professional. There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction.
5. Certificates may not be used for the payment of taxes, service fees, non-commissionable items, gift cards and insurance. Not valid for online bookings. The Certificate must be used over and above the minimum deposit value. If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.
6. Only applicable to new bookings.
7. Certificate may be combined with AIR MILES Dream Vouchers, and Certificates issued prior to October 2015. Certificates may not be combined with AIR MILES eVouchers.
All rewards are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. Some restrictions may apply. Quantities may be limited. For complete details, see the current AIR MILES Terms and Conditions available at airmiles.ca.
®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Supplier or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I know Jacqueline is collecting them,, (dream travel certificates) and I just started about a month ago............
> I now have 3 ($300.00) of them and am working on a fourth.
> I hope to have 5 by Christmas.($500.00)
> I also should have another 4 ($400.00) between my sons card and my card when Shop The Block airmiles posts.(120 day from end of promo).
> See # 4 about max certificate allowance.
> Mine have been ordered and delivered within 2-3 days by Fed Ex
> I do not understand what this means??? any idea???
> *"Certificate must be used over and above the minimum deposit value???????*
> Have a great time collecting
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> Certificate will be shipped within 3 business days via courier and will require signature upon delivery.
> 2. Travel Certificate must be presented at a participating Travel Agency location with a Travel Professional at time of final payment for Package Vacations and Cruises with select suppliers.
> 3. Full value of the Certificate must be used in a single transaction. Unused balances will have no stored value; Certificates are one-time use only. Certificate may not be returned, cancelled, or exchanged for cash or Reward Miles after it is issued. Ownership and risk of loss of Certificate is transferred to the recipient of the Certificate upon completion and processing of the order.
> 4. Sales taxes that may be applicable to the items you purchase with the Certificate will be calculated on prices before the Certificate’s retail value is credited by the Travel Professional. There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction.
> 5. Certificates may not be used for the payment of taxes, service fees, non-commissionable items, gift cards and insurance. Not valid for online bookings. The Certificate must be used over and above the minimum deposit value. If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.
> 6. Only applicable to new bookings.
> 7. Certificate may be combined with AIR MILES Dream Vouchers, and Certificates issued prior to October 2015. Certificates may not be combined with AIR MILES eVouchers.
> All rewards are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. Some restrictions may apply. Quantities may be limited. For complete details, see the current AIR MILES Terms and Conditions available at airmiles.ca.
> ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Supplier or authorized for their use in Canada.


Sometimes the deposit can be only $100 depending on the package and promotions. So I take the above to mean that the certificate must be applied to a balance and not the deposit.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Sometimes the deposit can be only $100 depending on the package and promotions. So I take the above to mean that the certificate must be applied to a balance and not the deposit.


Hi Hon
I am going to try and not sound "dumb" here
So if I find a package deal to Mexico and the total cost minus taxes and fees is $1000.00
If I have $1000.00 upfront in certificates to apply then I would not be putting a deposit down right?
I would then pay cash for the taxes and fees?
Sorry I'm kind of lost with this kind of stuff.,,,It might be time for some "Donald Duck Math"
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't even think about stacking the STB with email and L&G. I could have done that. Oh well will use that next week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am going to try and not sound "dumb" here
> So if I find a package deal to Mexico and the total cost minus taxes and fees is $1000.00
> If I have $1000.00 upfront in certificates to apply then I would not be putting a deposit down right?
> I would then pay cash for the taxes and fees?
> Sorry I'm kind of lost with this kind of stuff.,,,It might be time for some "Donald Duck Math"
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Sounds good to me.  When booking you don't always have the option to only pay a deposit.  It depends on the tour operator, the package and how far in advance you are booking. 

I hope that $1000 was just an example because you wouldn't want to be staying anyplace that only cost $1000 in Mexico....unless it's some huge sell off


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Sounds good to me.  When booking you don't always have the option to only pay a deposit.  It depends on the tour operator, the package and how far in advance you are booking.
> 
> I hope that $1000 was just an example because you wouldn't want to be staying anyplace that only cost $1000 in Mexico....unless it's some huge sell off



Hi Hon
Thanks for the help,,,yes that was just an example,,,I actually want to do a Solo Christmas in Disney/Universal trip next year.
And I have no idea how much a package deal will be.
Hugs and thanks hon
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I hope that $1000 was just an example because you wouldn't want to be staying anyplace that only cost $1000 in Mexico....unless it's some huge sell off


Which brings me to my next question......do you think these would be usable on a last minute deal?  There are some really good deals if you wait till last minute and we like to take advantage of those.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall today and successfully stacked the email coupon and the STB coupon.  My load and go also credited.  Spent $36 and earned 163 miles.



Amazing! I might try stacking my coupons later this week, but the staff at my Rexall won’t usually let me use more than one coupon at a time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am going to try and not sound "dumb" here
> So if I find a package deal to Mexico and the total cost minus taxes and fees is $1000.00
> If I have $1000.00 upfront in certificates to apply then I would not be putting a deposit down right?
> I would then pay cash for the taxes and fees?
> Sorry I'm kind of lost with this kind of stuff.,,,It might be time for some "Donald Duck Math"
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*Oh you know i can't resist a challenge -- specially if you call me  Hope I've figured out what you're looking for*
**
*They are expecting you to pay a deposit on your trip when you book and that will vary depending on several things -- amount of time till you leave, company the package is with, if there's a promo going on, if there's a full moon  and usually it's around $250.00/pp You will then pay the remaining balance by a stated date and it's stated clearly. I've included some screen shots as examples*
*This first one is for a Jan 6th departure and they won't take a deposit due to the time line so i could use $1800 worth of the travel vouchers when i booked (900 * 2) and pay the remaining $958 in cash (and earn AM on that portion)*
**
*This one is for a Jan 19th departure and they are allowing a deposit of $500 with final payment due Dec 6th at which point i could use $1700 worth of the travel vouchers and the remaining $498 in cash *
**
*I would imagine they would also allow you to pay for last minute trips as well with these vouchers. I'm still crossing my fingers that they launch the website to let me do it myself once hubby confirms we can actually GO somewhere. Currently up to $1600 off a trip of some kind  *


----------



## osully

Just finished 4 shops via AirMilesShops. La Senza, Amazon (twice), and Old Navy. Easy 75AM plus the bonus 150 AM for 3 shops over $20 ea. And then puts me at 5 STB offers used. 

This really is an awesome promo, I've found it super easy so far!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh you know i can't resist a challenge -- specially if you call me  Hope I've figured out what you're looking for*
> *View attachment 284466*
> *They are expecting you to pay a deposit on your trip when you book and that will vary depending on several things -- amount of time till you leave, company the package is with, if there's a promo going on, if there's a full moon  and usually it's around $250.00/pp You will then pay the remaining balance by a stated date and it's stated clearly. I've included some screen shots as examples*
> *This first one is for a Jan 6th departure and they won't take a deposit due to the time line so i could use $1800 worth of the travel vouchers when i booked (900 * 2) and pay the remaining $958 in cash (and earn AM on that portion)*
> *View attachment 284464*
> *This one is for a Jan 19th departure and they are allowing a deposit of $500 with final payment due Dec 6th at which point i could use $1700 worth of the travel vouchers and the remaining $498 in cash *
> *View attachment 284465*
> *I would imagine they would also allow you to pay for last minute trips as well with these vouchers. I'm still crossing my fingers that they launch the website to let me do it myself once hubby confirms we can actually GO somewhere. Currently up to $1600 off a trip of some kind  *


You are an Angel
I was wanting to ask you but I know you need rest and didn't want to impose,,your explanation is perfect!
Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

For those holding out to shop airmilesshops at Old Navy on Black Friday, I see Canadian Tire has 20% off their gift cards on Red Thursday, I don't know what denominations they carry but thought it might help someone. I don't shop there so I'm not even sure if you can use their gift cards online.


----------



## marchingstar

Just looking around the Air Miles site, I realized my dream miles are up in the 5-digit range again! Woooo! Now if only I had a goal in mind. 

Ah well--I keep letting the balance build and one day I'll have something great to spend them on! My partner and I have talked about visiting Tokyo Disney, and I could get one and a half of us there in the off season right now. Not too shabby.


----------



## Days In the Sun

HBC has free shipping no minimum one day Black Friday,  for those like me that can never reach the free shipping amount.


----------



## Cinderella6174

So, you know the tides are changing in our home, when my husband says as I check this blog "Did you tell them that we reached the 2000 mile target?" LOL

So we did a bunch of offers at Sobeys, signed up for the MC 25 transactions which unfortunately is very easy for us, used a Shell offer today and bought wine at the LCBO this weekend. I am going to use the Rexall $25 offer as a buffer just in case.


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> For those holding out to shop airmilesshops at Old Navy on Black Friday, I see Canadian Tire has 20% off their gift cards on Red Thursday, I don't know what denominations they carry but thought it might help someone. I don't shop there so I'm not even sure if you can use their gift cards online.



Thanks so much for this!  It looks like it's 20% off all Gap Inc. branded gift cards, such as Gap, Old Navy, and Banana Republic.  I shop at all three, and yes, all can be used online!


----------



## blue888

I'm looking for advice for booking a car rental with airmiles.  Do the rates tend to go up or down as your travel dates approach?  Should I be booking now for late December or wait? Thanks!  We are just renting for a few days of our trip, not the whole trip.


----------



## Sparrow78

I hit Rexall today. My load and go was spend 40 get 80. Some offers on chocolate and eye care stuff. Since we leave Saturday I grabbed snacks for the plane, spent $46 and got 121 Airmiles with the STB coupon too.


----------



## bgula

Thanks for the replies re airmilesshops.  I did know about the STB coupon, just couldn't remember if there was another offer out there.

Question about the new CDN discount Disney tickets via Airmiles.  I think this has been answered before, but just want to confirm.  We're all AP holders, but my son's girlfriend is joining us on our Xmas trip and needs tickets.  If she gets one of the CDN tickets thru airmiles and wants to upgrade it to a PH, does she lose the discount (i.e. pays to upgrade to a normal basic ticket and then have PH added)?  I think people here have said this is the way Disney is working it, but just want to make sure before doing anything.


----------



## AngelDisney

bgula said:


> Thanks for the replies re airmilesshops.  I did know about the STB coupon, just couldn't remember if there was another offer out there.
> 
> Question about the new CDN discount Disney tickets via Airmiles.  I think this has been answered before, but just want to confirm.  We're all AP holders, but my son's girlfriend is joining us on our Xmas trip and needs tickets.  If she gets one of the CDN tickets thru airmiles and wants to upgrade it to a PH, does she lose the discount (i.e. pays to upgrade to a normal basic ticket and then have PH added)?  I think people here have said this is the way Disney is working it, but just want to make sure before doing anything.


If you are going this Christmas, the Canadian offer is still running over the Christmas period. So you should be able to upgrade with the discount intact.


----------



## ottawamom

blue888 said:


> I'm looking for advice for booking a car rental with airmiles.  Do the rates tend to go up or down as your travel dates approach?  Should I be booking now for late December or wait? Thanks!  We are just renting for a few days of our trip, not the whole trip.



Rates tend to go up the closer you get to your trip. If you find a rate you like book it.


----------



## bgula

AngelDisney said:


> If you are going this Christmas, the Canadian offer is still running over the Christmas period. So you should be able to upgrade with the discount intact.



OK, so she should only have to pay the $50 or whatever it is to add park hopper to the ticket?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> HBC has free shipping no minimum one day Black Friday,  for those like me that can never reach the free shipping amount.


*GREAT I was hoping that would happen .. couple it with this and sweet!*
**
*AND use the StB offer to get an e-card and turn around and use it because*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've just updated the StB thread to include info about on-line shopping in prep for Black Friday/Cyber Monday so that details don't get lost in the shuffle here -- let me know if i've missed anything important OR if you have any extra tips that i could use myself!!*
*StB On-line Shopping*


----------



## AngelDisney

bgula said:


> OK, so she should only have to pay the $50 or whatever it is to add park hopper to the ticket?


Should be 20% off the upgrade cost for Canadians.


----------



## Eveningsong

I picked up more Ontario Coupon books at the Foodland in Foxboro tonight and there are different coupons from the Coupon book I picked up 14 November at the Rexall in Belleville.  They have some of the Sobeys coupons and the Foodland coupons.  This is good for people without a home printer.
3 Sobeys coupons added
3 Foodland coupons added
the metro coupon gone
one global pet coupon gone (the 15 bonus air mile coupon)\
the hudson's bay coupon is gone
ace coupon is gone
one rexall coupon is gone
budget is gone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall hunting trip today netted me 168 AM for $61.93 and a booklet of stamps!*

*Stacked the StB coupon, e-mail coupon and my LnG offer! Stamps were free if you spend $25 on Hallmark products and we have a ton of b-days right now so that was easy!!!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

My November's SIM 800 air miles showed up on my AMEX statement this morning.  Should credit hopefully by Friday.  That will put me at 16,116 with more pending miles on the way!


----------



## Silvermist999

blue888 said:


> I'm looking for advice for booking a car rental with airmiles.  Do the rates tend to go up or down as your travel dates approach?  Should I be booking now for late December or wait? Thanks!  We are just renting for a few days of our trip, not the whole trip.



Definitely rates will go up as you get closer, and availability in your vehicle size may even become non existent for your travel dates.  Book ASAP!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> My November's SIM 800 air miles showed up on my AMEX statement this morning.  Should credit hopefully by Friday.  That will put me at 16,116 with more pending miles on the way!



Man, I can't wait for a new Soar Into More promo!  I re-applied and received a new AMEX card after hearing about these promos!


----------



## Spotthecat

So my Disney cruise PIF date is tomorrow (or at least that's when airmiles appointment is supposed to call me back...the actual PIF date is a bit later just in case)...I have a whopping 41906 airmiles saving me 4610$ off the cruise. Woohoo! Max I could have earned was 69,000, so I didn't do too shabby.  Now I'm wondering if I can accummulate enough before our trip in early March to get that new camera!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-23-to-29/all

Nov 23-Nov 29
I will probably pick up a few bottles of Purex laundry detergent
4.99 each ---buy 2 get 10 airmiles.

No airmiles but
20% off all David's Tea ,,,WaySpa and Pet Smart gift Cards at Metro'

4 days only Nov 23-Nov 26 Only
Use 95 cash airmiles and get 25 bonus airmiles
LIMIT OF ONE AIRMILE BONUS OFFER PER COLLECTOR PER DAY!

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am hoping for a Airmiles "Blue" Friday here in Ontario PLEASE!
Sobeys and Foodland. A girl can wish right?

Hugs Mel


----------



## blue888

bababear_50 said:


> I am hoping for a Airmiles "Blue" Friday here in Ontario PLEASE!
> Sobeys and Foodland. A girl can wish right?
> 
> Hugs Mel



It is Blue Friday in AB!   I'm super excited. I have my list made.  My plan is 1130 miles for $181


----------



## tinkerone

So looking at the Metro flyer they have an offer of use 95 AM get 25.  If we use the STB Metro coupon for the same, use 95 get 25, do you suppose we will get 50 AM?  That's a very good deal.


----------



## marchingstar

blue888 said:


> It is Blue Friday in AB!   I'm super excited. I have my list made.  My plan is 1130 miles for $181



Oooh, I'm excited to see the flyer. That sounds like a great shop!


----------



## marchingstar

My Soar Into More November bonus posted already! I hope everyone sees their bonuses posting quickly. It feels really good to see the numbers jumping up so quickly


----------



## Sparrow78

blue888 said:


> It is Blue Friday in AB!   I'm super excited. I have my list made.  My plan is 1130 miles for $181



What!? Youve seen the flyer? Lol we leave sat, not sure I need to shop lol but will check it out just in case!


----------



## osully

I'm actually hoping it isnt Blue Friday - I don't have any extra room in the pantry or my grocery budget this month LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I disovered a new-to-me store in the Airmilesshop last night, signed up so i could get their newsletter bonus and today found out they have free shipping no minimum spend, up to 50% off AND 2X the AM*

*Ardene -- good if you have anyone to stuff a stocking for!*

*They also have a bunch of really cute Official Disney stuff! I mean this hat! $8.70!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So looking at the Metro flyer they have an offer of use 95 AM get 25.  If we use the STB Metro coupon for the same, use 95 get 25, do you suppose we will get 50 AM?  That's a very good deal.


*That's how i read this offer! One more StB coupon done -- eventually I'll have used up all the miles from LAST year's promo*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Upcoming rant!! OHH i'm fuming here .. just did an on-line chat to chase down the miles from the back to school online shop to get 150 AM. Took a bit and i was happy until these words appeared*
*
Amanda: I should let you know that with the amount of missing miles you have on the account, the next time
the agent may ask you to send it a receipt. So just keep them handy in the event you are missing miles again.
Amanda is typing.
Amanda: Ok John was that all you needed tonight?
JOHNR: oh -- i have every single receipt, email, coupon, link to terms & conditions
Amanda is typing.
Amanda: yes I believe you, its just on the back end after so many missing miles request we have to ask for
documentation. I just wanted to let you know for next time if you are asked you don't take offense.

UHM -- if i didn't need to keep chasing down my miles because YOU aren't doing it properly in the first place there wouldn't be so many missing miles requests on my account!!!!!

*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Upcoming rant!! OHH i'm fuming here .. just did an on-line chat to chase down the miles from the back to school online shop to get 150 AM. Took a bit and i was happy until these words appeared*
> 
> *Amanda: I should let you know that with the amount of missing miles you have on the account, the next time*
> *the agent may ask you to send it a receipt. So just keep them handy in the event you are missing miles again.*
> *Amanda is typing.*
> *Amanda: Ok John was that all you needed tonight?*
> *JOHNR: oh -- i have every single receipt, email, coupon, link to terms & conditions*
> *Amanda is typing.*
> *Amanda: yes I believe you, its just on the back end after so many missing miles request we have to ask for*
> *documentation. I just wanted to let you know for next time if you are asked you don't take offense.*
> 
> *UHM -- if i didn't need to keep chasing down my miles because YOU aren't doing it properly in the first place there wouldn't be so many missing miles requests on my account!!!!!*



Actually Amanda I do take offence
If Airmiles was doing it's job and posting the :"said" earned airmiles
in a timely ,as promised ,as stated manner,, then I would not need to request you do your job and be filing reports for missing miles. When reviewing my records Airmiles appears to be delinquent in this area far to often and perhaps this is an area you Amanda can review with your supervisor.
Thank-you and Have a good day!

Sorry you had to put up with a passive aggressive type Hon
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall hunting trip today netted me 168 AM for $61.93 and a booklet of stamps!*
> 
> *Stacked the StB coupon, e-mail coupon and my LnG offer! Stamps were free if you spend $25 on Hallmark products and we have a ton of b-days right now so that was easy!!!*


My Rexall won’t let me stack STB and email coupons today. I will go to another one tomorrow and try again.


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline
I Hope Your Special Day is Perfect in every way!
Happy Happy Happy Birthday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I can't do fancy stuff like Mel, but Happy Birthday tomorrow Jacqueline,


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, happy birthday Jacqueline!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Actually Amanda I do take offence
> If Airmiles was doing it's job and posting the :"said" earned airmiles
> in a timely ,as promised ,as stated manner,, then I would not need to request you do your job and be filing reports for missing miles. When reviewing my records Airmiles appears to be delinquent in this area far to often and perhaps this is an area you Amanda can review with your supervisor.
> Thank-you and Have a good day!
> 
> Sorry you had to put up with a passive aggressive type Hon
> Hugs to you
> Mel


I can't tell you how many times I've told the 'lovely' folks at AM how enormously PO'd I am about having to police them.  All I've ever gotten back was a stock apology....I'm so sorry for the inconvenience, blah, blah, blah.  How about floating 50 miles or so for the trouble?


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Birhday Jacqueline!


----------



## alohamom

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY J*


----------



## mort1331

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-november-23-to-29/single/15
Sobeys Atlantic flyer.
Lets hope Ontario gets the $200gc get you 100AM that they have.
Happy hunting East coast.


----------



## mkmommy

Is the 75 AM for the $50 CARA gift card that ends Thursday available at Sobey’s or is it just Foodland and Sobey’s Urban Fresh?


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> Is the 75 AM for the $50 CARA gift card that ends Thursday available at Sobey’s or is it just Foodland and Sobey’s Urban Fresh?


Here is a link
Sobeys has it
Hugs Mel
Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-17-to-23/all
Sobeys Urban Fresh also has it
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-urban-fresh-flyer-november-17-to-23/all


----------



## TheZue

Hey I have a question about Blue Friday. Can I just buy the same thing multiple times and get the bonus miles multiple times. For example they have spend $20 on lindt chocolate and get 100 AM, if I spend $40 will I get 200?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer Nov 24-30
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-november-24-to-30/all

Foodland Flyer Nov 24-30
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-november-24-to-30/all
"Airmiles Bonanza" few things I will buy

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

TheZue said:


> Hey I have a question about Blue Friday. Can I just buy the same thing multiple times and get the bonus miles multiple times. For example they have spend $20 on lindt chocolate and get 100 AM, if I spend $40 will I get 200?



Yes, unless they post a limit.


----------



## damo

TheZue said:


> Hey I have a question about Blue Friday. Can I just buy the same thing multiple times and get the bonus miles multiple times. For example they have spend $20 on lindt chocolate and get 100 AM, if I spend $40 will I get 200?



yes


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Upcoming rant!! OHH i'm fuming here .. just did an on-line chat to chase down the miles from the back to school online shop to get 150 AM. Took a bit and i was happy until these words appeared*
> 
> *Amanda: I should let you know that with the amount of missing miles you have on the account, the next time*
> *the agent may ask you to send it a receipt. So just keep them handy in the event you are missing miles again.*
> *Amanda is typing.*
> *Amanda: Ok John was that all you needed tonight?*
> *JOHNR: oh -- i have every single receipt, email, coupon, link to terms & conditions*
> *Amanda is typing.*
> *Amanda: yes I believe you, its just on the back end after so many missing miles request we have to ask for*
> *documentation. I just wanted to let you know for next time if you are asked you don't take offense.*
> 
> *UHM -- if i didn't need to keep chasing down my miles because YOU aren't doing it properly in the first place there wouldn't be so many missing miles requests on my account!!!!!*


This was why I stopped collecting for awhile. I was getting way too angry about doing everything to the letter, and still having to waste hours of my time convincing poorly trained agents that it wasn't my fault when miles didn't post. This current STB promo is too good to pass up but I have this nagging feeling that I am going to have to chase the miles down. Add in the fact that the Sobeys by my house makes a mistake on pretty much every single shop, and never has anyone working who can correct it... well, let's just say I understand your frustration. Airmiles had a great deal of negative press lately and you would think they would want to be running their program more efficiently now. Apparently not.  I can't stand being treated like I am scamming something when I am just holding them to the conditions of their own offers. 

There.. rant over.

I managed to do 3 STB offers on hubbies card yesterday, and I am just one offer short on my card which I plan fulfill the next time we get gas at Shell.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I disovered a new-to-me store in the Airmilesshop last night, signed up so i could get their newsletter bonus and today found out they have free shipping no minimum spend, up to 50% off AND 2X the AM*
> 
> *Ardene -- good if you have anyone to stuff a stocking for!*
> 
> *They also have a bunch of really cute Official Disney stuff! I mean this hat! $8.70!*
> 
> View attachment 284738



Just a heads up on Ardenes, if you need to do a return, you can do it in-store but you get a credit not a refund.  You can also do returns by mail for a refund, no idea who pays for shipping, no experience with this.


----------



## dancin Disney style

By chance is anyone going to WDW in the next little while?   I would love to be able to get the rose gold Minnie ear's.  My DD would love them.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> By chance is anyone going to WDW in the next little while?   I would love to be able to get the rose gold Minnie ear's.  My DD would love them.



We're going in February, I could pick them up for you if they're still available.


----------



## blue888

Sparrow78 said:


> What!? Youve seen the flyer? Lol we leave sat, not sure I need to shop lol but will check it out just in case!



Yup, we get one in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## Debbie

And thanks for ALL you do to make this thread quackin' good!


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone have Sobeys or Foodland post yet today. I'm waiting for some to post to DH account so I can go out and use the 95Cash AM deal at Metro.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Anyone have Sobeys or Foodland post yet today. I'm waiting for some to post to DH account so I can go out and use the 95Cash AM deal at Metro.



No, I've been waiting too.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Happy Belated Birthday to our favorite AirMile-earning Duck!    Thanks for all that you do for us.


----------



## ngm

Happy belated birthday!!!!

Anyone else beginning to worry there may not be a multiplier on amazon tomorrow?  (I know there's the 15x, but was really hoping for a store-specific multiplier as well)!

Thanks for the tip on Ardene, off to do some shopping!


----------



## isabellea

Bonne fête Jacqueline!

Happy Birthday Jacqueline! I really appreciate all the time and effort you put to help us, fellow Disney and Airmiles addicts.


----------



## Sparrow78

Happy bday Jacqulieline the Airmiles queen!!


So looks like I will blue Friday shop.... Yeah! After a year it's finally pampers on sale for blue Friday but boo that it's only 80 instead of 100 like past! My shop will probably only be diapers and flour but with 2 in diapers the 4 packs will last a few months!
Maybe some perogies but that's it since we leave sat!


----------



## pigletto

Happy Belated Birthday Jacqueline!! Thank you for all the effort you put into keeping this thread up and helping us hunt for deals!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Anyone have Sobeys or Foodland post yet today. I'm waiting for some to post to DH account so I can go out and use the 95Cash AM deal at Metro.



Last week's Wed night posting I was short 30am/3 bagel deal from Sobeys but received the rest of my Sobey's airmiles.  Last night they posted (one week late) but that was it, I haven't received the ones from Sobey's and Foodland's for last week that we would normally get.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Happy Birthday Jacqueline, hope you enjoyed the day!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Belated Birthday Jacquiline!!!!  You have created such an awesome thread and community of AM hunters.  Thanks for all you do for this thread!!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow you sure know how to make a duck feel good on her birthday (it's actually TODAY so I guess I'll read all the belated wishes tomorrow!) You are all a part of my family now and I'm happy to be a part of this community.*


----------



## kimbert

Happy Birthday wishes for you today (AND for when you read the other messages tomorrow) for all you do to help us maximize our miles!


----------



## kerreyn

blue888 said:


> It is Blue Friday in AB!   I'm super excited. I have my list made.  My plan is 1130 miles for $181



They threw me for a loop - the last Blue Friday was only 3 weeks ago!  
There isn't much I need right now, but I did a little list, and if my calculations are right, I'll be spending approx. $120 and getting 650 air miles.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wow you sure know how to make a duck feel good on her birthday (it's actually TODAY so I guess I'll read all the belated wishes tomorrow!) You are all a part of my family now and I'm happy to be a part of this community.*



Happy Birthday, Duck!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Happy birthday! Thank for all you do  

I was not expecting Blue Friday either! Going to dip into Safeway before work to scoop a ton of deals. Looks like $150 = 750AM


----------



## marchingstar

blue888 said:


> It is Blue Friday in AB!   I'm super excited. I have my list made.  My plan is 1130 miles for $181



Would you be willing to share your shopping list? I tried to make mine and it doesn’t look nearly as rewarding as yours!


----------



## hdrolfe

I am also waiting on some Sobeys points from last week to post. 

Happy Birthday Duck


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!!!!!

I too am waiting for my AM to post from Sobeys and Foodland from last Friday...


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to a different Rexall and got all the coupons stacked but the Hallmark card purchase didn’t go through properly and I had to wait a long while for the free stamps! Not a good shopping week for me!! But I am happy with the 166 AM!


----------



## damo

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline!


----------



## juniorbugman

So I have an HBC egift voucher question.  If you shop online and pay with your HBC Credit Card with a purchase $45 shipping is free but what happens if only part of my purchase is on my HBC card because I was going to use an AirMiles egift voucher?  Is my shipping no longer free?  Trying to get my 3 online shops done and I am not sure about this.


----------



## Silvermist999

Happy Bday, hope you had a great day @Donald - my hero!


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So I have an HBC egift voucher question.  If you shop online and pay with your HBC Credit Card with a purchase $45 shipping is free but what happens if only part of my purchase is on my HBC card because I was going to use an AirMiles egift voucher?  Is my shipping no longer free?  Trying to get my 3 online shops done and I am not sure about this.


*I heard a rumour that the Bay will have free shipping tomorrow! I have my cart ready to go before i leave the house tomorrow *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I heard a rumour that the Bay will have free shipping tomorrow! I have my cart ready to go before i leave the house tomorrow *


Well that works out well for me.  I had a hard time finding a third store to shop at and I can always buy some Olympic gear for my family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Well that works out well for me.  I had a hard time finding a third store to shop at and I can always buy some Olympic gear for my family.


*And if you have any extra cash miles sitting around, get an e-voucher and that will count as another StB coupon! You can apply several different method of payments when ordering from HBC*


----------



## marchingstar

just took a look through the black friday deals on air miles and the deals don’t seem any better than usual deal of the week offers. there are a few big ticket items (cameras and tvs, especially) and some handy small appliances, but it looks like i’ll be continuing to save up my miles for now. 

i hope someone gets a good deal on something they’ve been eyeing!


----------



## osully

The Bay is Free Shipping No Min all day today, confirmed!


----------



## damo

Anyone else still not got their Sobey's miles from last week?


----------



## bababear_50

I am still waiting for my Sobeys and Foodland from last week to post.

My Rexall Load N Go is spend $50.00 get 110 airmiles starting Monday.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Me too, on both counts.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Bed Bath and Beyond miles posted already from my purchase the other day and it was one of my 3 AM Shops purchases.  One left to post!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Sobeys miles posted yesterday. But waiting on 25 from My Offers load'n go.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My Sobeys miles posted yesterday. But waiting on 25 from My Offers load'n go.



What dates were the Sobey's purchases from?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Last weekend, Saturday I believe


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sometimes Sobeys takes two weeks to post.


----------



## ottawamom

OK Sobeys you can release the points to all of us in Ontario now. I have put my miles back to Dream. All those that I was earning towards cash can now go back to dream as I've figured out another way to get my two "in-case" coupons.


----------



## marchingstar

my blue friday shop ended up better than anticipated! spent 147 (taxes included), earned 685 miles. now to focus on shop the block!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Last weekend, Saturday I believe



Thanks.  I guess I will just need to be patient.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

My Blue Friday Shop went better than expected too...I spend 107 and got 520 AM  I'll take it.  Now to do some more Shop the Block.  My daughter thinks I'm crazy.  That's alright...my obsession could be worse


----------



## juniorbugman

My family think I am crazy as well but my Sister has one of my air miles cards to get points at Shell for me and cashed in the 95 miles today at Metro because you earned 25 miles. 
I am converting them over bit by bit.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just checked and I still don't have Sobeys from last week either.  That's really weird.


----------



## NorthernGrl

No Sobeys or Foodland for me either yet.


----------



## Sparrow78

Blue Friday for me I was happy with. Spent $115 and got 415 airmiles. 160 for 4 packs of diapers. 2 in diapers those should last 2 months. LOL and then did the quaker instant oatmeal and Flour. Donated some to the foodbank.


----------



## kristabelle13

Blue Friday was incredible!! $161 = 781 AM

$50 was an iTunes GC for 75AM

I'm tempted to go back and buy more Clamato lol


----------



## cari12

Blue Friday was good for me too! $121  = 446 AM
Also used the HBC STB coupon and did my second online purchase for the 3 for STB. Will head to Shell tomorrow for STB.


----------



## ottawamom

Normally I would be off in dreamland at this hour but tonight I decided to see if my Sobeys points had posted to Airmiles before going to bed. No they haven't. Then I decided to check for my flights home from Florida again on Airmiles. I've been looking for them since August. Well tonight was my lucky night and they were there finally. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw my targeted flight available at last! Booked and paid for. Yay


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kristabelle13 said:


> Blue Friday was incredible!! $161 = 781 AM
> 
> $50 was an iTunes GC for 75AM
> 
> I'm tempted to go back and buy more Clamato lol



I still have Clamato from my last STB promo. So couldn't justify it this time.  But I did well too, considering I didn't plan to get much.  432 AM for $125.  I wish I had gone back for some more Lays Chips.  You received a free 12 pk of pepsi products when you purchased 3 Chips.  So $10 for 4 bags of family size lays, a 12 pk of pop and 50 bonus AM is a pretty good deal.  But I was too busy Black Friday shopping at local stores and online, and racking up my 25 purchases on my American Express.  I'm kinda shopped out now! lol.  But the good news is I think I am pretty much done my Christmas shopping!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am STILL waiting on some AM from Safeway shopping last week...


----------



## mkmommy

What’s the process for missing points from shopping on Airmilesshop.ca. What type of proof can you have, so is it a waste of time/effort. We purchased a new phone for my daughter in September going through Airmilesshop.ca and then Apple and got no points, and then  same time got a case through Amazon and got 1 point.

We did some Black Friday shopping  yesterday through airmilesshop.ca again and my husband said he had a hard time, getting the credit card settled so I am expecting no points but being 15x points that is going to be a fair amount of points, that I don’t want to lose.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I noticed that I am missing miles as well.  I got my 15x for the GAP and my base miles, but I didn't get the 5x miles. I would go on the Live Chat. They can see which stores have multipliers.


----------



## damo

mkmommy said:


> What’s the process for missing points from shopping on Airmilesshop.ca. What type of proof can you have, so is it a waste of time/effort. We purchased a new phone for my daughter in September going through Airmilesshop.ca and then Apple and got no points, and then  same time got a case through Amazon and got 1 point.
> 
> We did some Black Friday shopping  yesterday through airmilesshop.ca again and my husband said he had a hard time, getting the credit card settled so I am expecting no points but being 15x points that is going to be a fair amount of points, that I don’t want to lose.



I agree.    They need to have some confirmation as you order that your airmilesshops miles haave been registered.  You have absolutely no recourse. You can't prove that you went through their site.


----------



## mort1331

All these missing miles and waiting for them to post. I dont understand. I went to shoppers today they had a big points sale. Well i was 700 points shy of the 95000 that i needed. Bought 10bucks worth of stuff and got my loaded 2000points for the 10. Points showed up on receipt in my account. Turned around picked up the tablet they had on sale and paid the tax  on it. No problem. 
So not sure why the users of AM have such a differwnce on when they post. Crazy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Normally I would be off in dreamland at this hour but tonight I decided to see if my Sobeys points had posted to Airmiles before going to bed. No they haven't. Then I decided to check for my flights home from Florida again on Airmiles. I've been looking for them since August. Well tonight was my lucky night and they were there finally. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw my targeted flight available at last! Booked and paid for. Yay




*That is such happy news! So glad you found the flights finally!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

My word of advice to those looking to use Airmiles for flights in the future is to start watching the website a year or more out from when you want to make your booking (and that should be at least 6 months before you want to fly) because the flights released by Airmiles does seems to follow a pattern (generated by the airlines of course),

There is no logical reason that they should have finally made my flight available at the price they did. There is no sale on Air Canada for that flight at the moment.  I just know that I was able to  book that same flight (for May) last year at the end of December so I have been stalking the site several times daily for the last few weeks. You lucky people in Toronto don't have to worry about this as much because there are lots of options available to you. Preparation and (obcessive) research is everything.


----------



## Tinkershelly

mkmommy said:


> What’s the process for missing points from shopping on Airmilesshop.ca. What type of proof can you have, so is it a waste of time/effort. We purchased a new phone for my daughter in September going through Airmilesshop.ca and then Apple and got no points, and then  same time got a case through Amazon and got 1 point.
> 
> We did some Black Friday shopping  yesterday through airmilesshop.ca again and my husband said he had a hard time, getting the credit card settled so I am expecting no points but being 15x points that is going to be a fair amount of points, that I don’t want to lose.



I bought an ipad last December through the airmilesshop.ca and had to get the airmiles added after the waiting period had lapsed.  The ipad and cover were bought at the same time but Apple processed them separately.  I got the AMs on the cover right away but not on the ipad itself.  Then sometime in the summer I got credited with those miles all over again.  I didn't say anything about it to airmiles because it was at least six months from the purchase date to when they added those miles.  I can't be sure about the dates because they back date the miles to the purchase date, not the date when they added them to my account, sorry.

I'd say as soon as the waiting period is over for the miles and bonus miles has lapsed put in a claim, there's no point in waiting.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> My word of advice to those looking to use Airmiles for flights in the future is to start watching the website a year or more out from when you want to make your booking (and that should be at least 6 months before you want to fly) because the flights released by Airmiles does seems to follow a pattern (generated by the airlines of course),
> 
> There is no logical reason that they should have finally made my flight available at the price they did. There is no sale on Air Canada for that flight at the moment.  I just know that I was able to  book that same flight (for May) last year at the end of December so I have been stalking the site several times daily for the last few weeks. You lucky people in Toronto don't have to worry about this as much because there are lots of options available to you. Preparation and (obcessive) research is everything.


Good advice. I'm flying in January 2019, so I'll start watching things after Christmas.


----------



## La Belle

Hi all! I've been following along for a while. Thank you everyone. I've picked up some good tips from you folks! 

I made my first purchases on AirmilesShops. Shopped at Amazon, Indigo/chapters, Aveda and Clinique. Today some of the miles posted. I am in shock that the site does not list which store each mile was earned at and the numbers don't look right??? For example how does X5 miles become 8 miles earned? 8 isn't even a multiplier of 5???


----------



## star72232

La Belle said:


> Hi all! I've been following along for a while. Thank you everyone. I've picked up some good tips from you folks!
> 
> I made my first purchases on AirmilesShops. Shopped at Amazon, Indigo/chapters, Aveda and Clinique. Today some of the miles posted. I am in shock that the site does not list which store each mile was earned at and the numbers don't look right??? For example how does X5 miles become 8 miles earned? 8 isn't even a multiplier of 5???



The base miles will be posted separately.  So, for a $40 purchase, you will get 2 base miles and 8 miles as the 5x multiplier.  Yesterday Indigo had a 5x multiplier and a 15x multiplier.  For every $20, you get 1 base mile, 4 miles for the 5x and 14 miles for the 15x. It's a bit odd, but once you figure it out, it isn't as hard to follow.

ETA - If you look at the transaction on the full site vs the app, you'll probably see the actual store.


----------



## mab2012

Not something I can use, but there is a 1 mile Onyx reward posted right now for Compagnie Créole in Quebec City.  March 4.  Hopefully convenient for somebody!


----------



## mab2012

I have been a bad, bad Air Miles collector this weekend.  I did okay out of Air Miles Shops this weekend at Gap and Indigo, but it could have been so much better.  There were some things at Amazon that I wanted to buy (still do want to buy), and they would have added up to a fairly substantial sum, easily upwards of $500, so it would have been a decent Air Miles haul with the 15x multiplier.  But I was suffering from shopping fatigue, AND I got the dates mixed up and thought I had another day on the multiplier offer, so I dragged my heels on the order.  Went to have another look at it tonight (just after midnight), and realized I missed it.  

Ah well.  Easy come, easy go.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Cyber Monday Shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## amie416

Still no Sobeys or Foodland miles in my account!  I just got back from our Thanksgiving trip and I need groceries... but I think I'll just shop close to home until they get their act together.  

Glad to hear the 15x miles are back for a bit!  Time to do a bit more Christmas shopping!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Still no Sobeys for me either.  I did a little calculating with the miles I currently have and what I know is pending.  I'm 303 miles short of my year end goal of 18,000 miles.  I'm sure I will easily make it.  Even without that 303 it's a record year for me.  15,000 was the original goal but I made that in early September.

Moving on to a little Cyber Monday shopping to hopefully complete my Christmas shopping.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Still no Sobeys for me either.  I did a little calculating with the miles I currently have and what I know is pending.  I'm 303 miles short of my year end goal of 18,000 miles.  I'm sure I will easily make it.  Even without that 303 it's a record year for me.  15,000 was the original goal but I made that in early September.
> 
> Moving on to a little Cyber Monday shopping to hopefully complete my Christmas shopping.



11,000 AM for me.  That is a record for me too and I don't even have an Amex card to get all those special bonuses!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon...  oooh just noticed tomorrow is super-dee- dooper  senior day and I'll be able to take advantage of that finally! So my $50 spend will net me a ton of AM AND a $10 gift card  SWEET 


Spend $50 get 110 AM Valid November 27 - 30*


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> My word of advice to those looking to use Airmiles for flights in the future is to start watching the website a year or more out from when you want to make your booking (and that should be at least 6 months before you want to fly) because the flights released by Airmiles does seems to follow a pattern (generated by the airlines of course),
> 
> There is no logical reason that they should have finally made my flight available at the price they did. There is no sale on Air Canada for that flight at the moment.  I just know that I was able to  book that same flight (for May) last year at the end of December so I have been stalking the site several times daily for the last few weeks. You lucky people in Toronto don't have to worry about this as much because there are lots of options available to you. Preparation and (obcessive) research is everything.



In my experience, flights usually show up on Airmiles about 10 months prior to the flight. If I can, I try to book at that time to ensure I get the flight I want.


----------



## mort1331

mab2012 said:


> Not something I can use, but there is a 1 mile Onyx reward posted right now for Compagnie Créole in Quebec City.  March 4.  Hopefully convenient for somebody!


Not that I can use it either, but if someone wants me to pick up for them and send to them. Glad to help.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall coupon... let me know if it works.  Spend  $50 get 110 AM oooh just noticed tomorrow is super-dee- dooper  senior day and I'll be able to take advantage of that finally! So my $50 spend will net me a ton of AM ANDa $10 gift card  SWEET
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov27/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html*



Hi Hon
It works and thank-you!
I stacked
STB 15
Load N Go 110
Email Coupon 110
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

19,422*
New yearly record for me --Now if they would just post the Sobeys and Foodland airmiles I would be over 20,000.
No postings from either since Nov11.17
Starting to wonder whats up?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

mab2012 said:


> Not something I can use, but there is a 1 mile Onyx reward posted right now for Compagnie Créole in Quebec City.  March 4.  Hopefully convenient for somebody!





mort1331 said:


> Not that I can use it either, but if someone wants me to pick up for them and send to them. Glad to help.



I just came on to post the reward info and make the same offer but was beaten to it.     If anyone needs an extra, let me know.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> In my experience, flights usually show up on Airmiles about 10 months prior to the flight. If I can, I try to book at that time to ensure I get the flight I want.



Yes you're correct they do, and they had all the flights I wanted for about a week at that time. I got 5 flights to Florida then. Didn't have enough AM to get all 5 flights home at that time (extra trip south this past year ate into my AM savings). Since then I have been watching the flights like a hawk trying to find my direct flight home at a certain # of airmiles. That combination just became available again Friday evening and I pounced. 

What I was trying to explain is Airmiles follows a pattern to their releasing of flights and discounting them. If you know what flights you want and watch a year or so before you want to book them, then you will be know that the prices will come down on X-date and can wait for the less expensive or more direct option.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> 19,422*
> New yearly record for me --Now if they would just post the Sobeys and Foodland airmiles I would be over 20,000.
> No postings from either since Nov11.17
> Starting to wonder whats up?
> Hugs Mel



I'm in the same boat nothing since Nov 11. I think they must just have missed the cycle for last week here in Ontario (lets go with computer glitch). Ilovetotravel had points post in Nova Scotia. I wouldn't worry unless they don't show up this week. Congrats on the new yearly record.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's this week's Rexall coupon... let me know if it works.  Spend  $50 get 110 AM oooh just noticed tomorrow is super-dee- dooper  senior day and I'll be able to take advantage of that finally! So my $50 spend will net me a ton of AM ANDa $10 gift card  SWEET
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Nov27/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html*



Seriously? I can stack all these? Can I do it twice?

I need to spend about $100 at Rexall and can break it up into 2 $50 purchases. I plan to bring my mother (a senior) with me on Tuesday.

For my first $50 purchase, I think I will get:
- Load & Go: 110 miles
- Email coupon: 110 miles
- Shop the Block: 15 miles
- $10 coupon for Seniors

What about for the 2nd $50 spend? Can I get the same air miles bonuses again or am I better off waiting until next week to spend the 2nd $50?

Also, I would love more advice on using Air Miles for flights - I have not found it worth it yet but am hoping to try again next year. It would be fun to explore Canada a little more (I usually fly in the US because flights within Canada are so expensive). I have the BMO World Elite Air Miles which gives us a Companion flight rebate (essentially a free flight for a companion).


----------



## alohamom

Well, I am late to the party but I made my first two Shop The Block purchases today! 

I was going to let it slide and not worry about it but I had to go to Sobeys today and you have all inspired me so much with your reports of AMs stacking up so I printed off a couple of coupons and off I went. 

I did the Cadbury chocolate bars for stocking stuffers and then of course the minimum spend.

Now that I have started, I am planning a trip to Rexall-whooooo hooooo, new year bonus here I come!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Seriously? I can stack all these? Can I do it twice?
> 
> I need to spend about $100 at Rexall and can break it up into 2 $50 purchases. I plan to bring my mother (a senior) with me on Tuesday.
> 
> For my first $50 purchase, I think I will get:
> - Load & Go: 110 miles
> - Email coupon: 110 miles
> - Shop the Block: 15 miles
> - $10 coupon for Seniors
> 
> What about for the 2nd $50 spend? Can I get the same air miles bonuses again or am I better off waiting until next week to spend the 2nd $50?
> 
> Also, I would love more advice on using Air Miles for flights - I have not found it worth it yet but am hoping to try again next year. It would be fun to explore Canada a little more (I usually fly in the US because flights within Canada are so expensive). I have the BMO World Elite Air Miles which gives us a Companion flight rebate (essentially a free flight for a companion).


*YUP, split that sucker up! Your second sale will get everything other than the LnG offer. Here's your challenge if you choose to accept it: how many items can you buy that have bonus miles from either the  flyer or your LnG???*

*The StB coupon for Rexall can be used repeatedly, will only count once but the extra 15  miles will credit every time!*


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, split that sucker up! Your second sale will get everything other than the LnG offer. Here's your challenge if you choose to accept it: how many items can you buy that have bonus miles from either the  flyer or your LnG???*
> 
> *The StB coupon for Rexall can be used repeatedly, will only count once but the extra 15  miles will credit every time!*



Oh sweet! Sounds like it is best for me to do both $50 shops on Tuesday instead of waiting until next week. I'll get 110 AM less in the 2nd shop, but it will still be worth it for 125 AM + $10 coupon! I'm excited for Tuesday!! Oh, and I also have the survey coupon for $5 off $25 spend that I'll use for both shops 

As a side note, I shopped at Rexall on Sunday to get the spend $30, get $10 coupon (which I used right away for chocolate that was on clearance for 75% off woot!). Do we not get receipt coupons anymore for weekend shops?

Thanks!


----------



## mort1331

Never thought about how many I collected per year, just as long as I had the 6000. Took a look, had to figure out where to look. Under Oynx status or what ever status you have. Grand total so far is 18,877 and as everyone else, not including the sloth like Sobeys points.
Not too shabby.
Pickle power hands up.


----------



## AngelDisney

elaine amj said:


> Seriously? I can stack all these? Can I do it twice?
> 
> I need to spend about $100 at Rexall and can break it up into 2 $50 purchases. I plan to bring my mother (a senior) with me on Tuesday.
> 
> For my first $50 purchase, I think I will get:
> - Load & Go: 110 miles
> - Email coupon: 110 miles
> - Shop the Block: 15 miles
> - $10 coupon for Seniors
> 
> What about for the 2nd $50 spend? Can I get the same air miles bonuses again or am I better off waiting until next week to spend the 2nd $50?
> 
> Also, I would love more advice on using Air Miles for flights - I have not found it worth it yet but am hoping to try again next year. It would be fun to explore Canada a little more (I usually fly in the US because flights within Canada are so expensive). I have the BMO World Elite Air Miles which gives us a Companion flight rebate (essentially a free flight for a companion).


For the Load n Go offer, you can only use it once.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, split that sucker up! Your second sale will get everything other than the LnG offer. Here's your challenge if you choose to accept it: how many items can you buy that have bonus miles from either the  flyer or your LnG???*
> 
> *The StB coupon for Rexall can be used repeatedly, will only count once but the extra 15  miles will credit every time!*



Oh no! I didn’t know you can use the STB coupon again just for the miles! I missed out on double dipping the 15 AM!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In the process of doing my 2nd batch of online shopping with my brand-spanking-new AM card and came across something in the Ardene shop that might intrigue someone -- 50% off and free shipping PLUS the airmilesshop 15X bonus and the store bonus of 2X.*

*Mickey PJ set $17.25*


----------



## tinkerone

Just as an FYI if you get an email from Rexall requesting you do a survey, it is VERY long.  I just finished and was ready to bang my head against the wall waiting for it to be done.  I kept thinking, it has to be done soon, but no!  It was a good half hour and near the end I was just throwing in answers to get it done.
So, forewarned!  It is long and repetitive and annoying.  Enjoy, LOL.


----------



## ottawamom

elaine amj said:


> Also, I would love more advice on using Air Miles for flights - I have not found it worth it yet but am hoping to try again next year. It would be fun to explore Canada a little more (I usually fly in the US because flights within Canada are so expensive). I have the BMO World Elite Air Miles which gives us a Companion flight rebate (essentially a free flight for a companion).



With your World Elite M/C you also get 25%off flights booked but be warned that changes to 15% mid January so if you have something in mind book it sooner than later to take advantage of the extra discount. I'm not certain which city you are flying from but don't take the first thing you see. There is a sweet spot where Airmiles discounts flights and when they do your deal is less than an airline sale. (just booked MCO from Ottawa direct for 1260AM plus $67 taxes $ value $200, flight is currently $320 on Air Canada)



elaine amj said:


> As a side note, I shopped at Rexall on Sunday to get the spend $30, get $10 coupon (which I used right away for chocolate that was on clearance for 75% off woot!). Do we not get receipt coupons anymore for weekend shops?
> 
> Thanks!



If you're in the Ottawa area there is a coupon Fri-Sun on the bottom of your receipt to be used Mon-Thu the following week, you need to scan your AM card to get it. I don't know if it's offered elsewhere in the province.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> With your World Elite M/C you also get 25%off flights booked but be warned that changes to 15% mid January so if you have something in mind book it sooner than later to take advantage of the extra discount.



But, if you are Onyx status, you'll still get the 25% off flights, I believe.


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> If you're in the Ottawa area there is a coupon Fri-Sun on the bottom of your receipt to be used Mon-Thu the following week, you need to scan your AM card to get it. I don't know if it's offered elsewhere in the province.



Turns out you get the coupon on your receipt if you spend below a certain amount or something. Or maybe if you don't earn a bunch of AM? I was at Rexall on Sunday and spent $30 but didn't get the coupon in my receipt. I was at Rexall today (Tuesday, Nov 28) and spent $3.50 and got a $5 off $25 receipt coupon that is valid Nov 29 - 30. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> But, if you are Onyx status, you'll still get the 25% off flights, I believe.



Oh sweet. We just made Onyx so that will help.


----------



## elaine amj

elaine amj said:


> Seriously? I can stack all these? Can I do it twice?
> 
> I need to spend about $100 at Rexall and can break it up into 2 $50 purchases. I plan to bring my mother (a senior) with me on Tuesday.
> 
> For my first $50 purchase, I think I will get:
> - Load & Go: 110 miles
> - Email coupon: 110 miles
> - Shop the Block: 15 miles
> - $10 coupon for Seniors
> 
> What about for the 2nd $50 spend? Can I get the same air miles bonuses again or am I better off waiting until next week to spend the 2nd $50?



So I went to Rexall today (senior day) and spent a LONG time with the cashier over all my coupons. 

I got all this with a $50 spend for a total of 237 air miles:
- Load & Go: 110 miles
- Email coupon: 110 miles
- Shop the Block: 15 miles
- $10 coupon for Seniors valid Nov 28 - Dec 7 (a little over a week)
Note: I wasn't allowed to stack my $5 off $25 survey coupon with getting the $10 for spending $50 senior's day coupon. All the other coupons stacked though. 

I am going to a different Rexall tonight as this one did not have enough stock of the items I needed. I have another $50 to spend. Crossing my fingers that I won't have any problems using the email coupon for 110 miles tonight (along with Shop the Block and the $10 senior's coupon!)

On that note, I better change my AM earning to 50-50 cash miles and dream miles! I need some extra cash miles for the STB promo since I accidentally redeemed my cash miles too early. 

I wonder....can I stack the save $5 when you spend $25 receipt coupon with the $10 gift coupon? BTW, is there a point to the receipt coupon when the survey coupon is easily available? I imagine they can't both be stacked?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok,  first Rexall hunt done with the primary card and gotta say I kinda like this being old! Initial total was over 65 but dropped to 50.87 after i told the cashier that I'm a senior,  i actually had to show her my ID because she didn't believe me 

Walked away with 242 AM by using loadandgo offers,  e-mail coupon and the StB coupon AND my 10 gift card.  Now gonna hit up a different store to use the new card!*


----------



## Spotthecat

Whoa, didn't know you could check your yearly total - new record for me 39,188!!! And I just used up 41,976 against the final payment of my March Disney cruise!!!


----------



## purple hippo

Disney Addicted said:


> I just came on to post the reward info and make the same offer but was beaten to it.     If anyone needs an extra, let me know.


Where do you see that it is for 1 AM?  I logged in to look and it shows as 1050 AM?  I clicked on Onyx Rewards as well and it didn't show there either for 1 AM?  I have Onyx status and just wanted to see for myself as to where you see the 1 AM deals when they are available so I know for the future.  Unfortunately I can't use this offer.  I'm missing something somehow.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Today is Tuesday!  Bring on the flyers


----------



## elaine amj

purple hippo said:


> Where do you see that it is for 1 AM?  I logged in to look and it shows as 1050 AM?  I clicked on Onyx Rewards as well and it didn't show there either for 1 AM?  I have Onyx status and just wanted to see for myself as to where you see the 1 AM deals when they are available so I know for the future.  Unfortunately I can't use this offer.  I'm missing something somehow.



Must be sold out. They said they only had 20 packages available and I had no problems seeing it.


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobeys AM for the week ending Nov 18 posted sometime today. Heads up to those waiting to check and see if you got yours.

Edit to add: but I didn't get the 30AM for buying bagels and raisin bread.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys for Nov 18th posted tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

purple hippo said:


> Where do you see that it is for 1 AM?  I logged in to look and it shows as 1050 AM?  I clicked on Onyx Rewards as well and it didn't show there either for 1 AM?  I have Onyx status and just wanted to see for myself as to where you see the 1 AM deals when they are available so I know for the future.  Unfortunately I can't use this offer.  I'm missing something somehow.



Hi Hon

So after you log on --go to Rewards
Under Dream rewards Go to Events and Attractions
Go to Airmiles Events Exclusive
This was posted last evening at 1 airmile but has gone back to original price
1050 airmiles or 550 airmiles +$50.00.




Hope this helps
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

purple hippo said:


> Where do you see that it is for 1 AM?  I logged in to look and it shows as 1050 AM?  I clicked on Onyx Rewards as well and it didn't show there either for 1 AM?  I have Onyx status and just wanted to see for myself as to where you see the 1 AM deals when they are available so I know for the future.  Unfortunately I can't use this offer.  I'm missing something somehow.


Sent you a pm


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm seeing Sobeys miles posted as well but it's actually more than I thought I was getting.  I have to go and get the receipts.  Funny though, it says Nov.18....I didn't shop that day.  It usually has the actual shop date.


----------



## damo

My Sobey's is exactly what I expected and was shown on my receipt.


----------



## Debbie

Went to Rexall today. I spent just under $70. The cashier didn't want to put both my STB coupon and my printable Spend50/get 110 AM coupon through. She said, "It won't let me do that". I told her to do it anyway. She checked my receipt and was surprised that I got 244 AM, with the additional L/G purchases I had. I wasn't, thanks to this group.  Foodland AM posted, so I'm up more.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

So frustrated with Air Miles...I found out today that regardless of when you make your purchase and what you have your preference set as, the merchant has 60 days to submit the information to AM and whatever your preference is on the date the merchant submits the information is how your AM will be rewarded.  I was always under the impression that my AM would be granted based on my preference the day of my purchase.  I found out the hard way, that my Sobeys purchase that I made on Nov 17 using my Shop the Block coupons got posted as of the 18th and I had changed my preference after I got home from shopping on the 17th from 100% Dream to 100% cash because I was going to Foodland on the 18th to get enough AM to be able to do the 95 AM cash redemption coupon.  My gas purchase at Shell on the way home from Sobey's posted correctly as being on the 17th.  I was told that Sobeys totals all your purchases for the period Sunday to Saturday and whatever your preference is when "they" post, is how the AM are rewarded regardless of your preference on the day of your purchase and AM can do nothing about it.  So a word of caution...since we do not know when AM will award our 2000 Shop the Block AM, if it is a day you changed your preference, it could end up going to cash instead of dream or vice versa.   

Did I misunderstand the program?  I have never had an issue before of my AM not posted as of the date of my purchase, or is this a Sobey's issue?


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you. I had a similar issue a last year with a switch between Cash and Dream. Learned my lesson the hard way too. Mine was with a M/C posting. My statement date is 4th of the month (that was a Saturday on the month in question). I changed my preference so that when it posted on Monday (my bank doesn't post transactions over the weekend) it would go to my Dream account. What I didn't know was that when the 4th is a Saturday they pre-post the AM to the 3rd (how I don't know as my statement was still dated the 4th)

I argued the point with airmiles and the bank, the bank finally agreed it was not logical and gave me the same AM they had posted to Cash to my Dream account. Lesson learned now I strategically think about when retailers post AM (Metro, Sobeys/Foodland are all Sun-Thu posted on Saturday in your account a week or two later) and leave a margin of error in my plans. Switching between the two can be tricky.


----------



## hdrolfe

My Sobeys posted as well. I have 4 of the STB coupons in there but they aren't broken down as such so, there better not be any issues! I did keep the receipt etc just in case. Mine also posted as Nov 18th, thankfully I changed my preferences back on Nov 19th. I now have enough cash miles to use this coming weekend for one extra STB coupon.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> My Sobeys posted as well. I have 4 of the STB coupons in there but they aren't broken down as such so, there better not be any issues! I did keep the receipt etc just in case. Mine also posted as Nov 18th, thankfully I changed my preferences back on Nov 19th. I now have enough cash miles to use this coming weekend for one extra STB coupon.



Mine were all broken down on the receipt but not in my account.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone booked an all inclusive through Marlin Travel?   I went to a Marlin office last year to book a $2500 vacation thinking that I would be getting miles over and above what I would be getting from Amex for charging it.  I only got the miles that were on my Amex and didn't get the additional miles from shopping with a sponsor because it was charged as WestJet not Marlin.  I'm on the verge of booking a trip for January/February and if I opt to go through Marlin again I want to do it right to get the max # miles.  I'm looking at spending around $3500-4000 so that should be a nice amount of miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> So frustrated with Air Miles...I found out today that regardless of when you make your purchase and what you have your preference set as, the merchant has 60 days to submit the information to AM and whatever your preference is on the date the merchant submits the information is how your AM will be rewarded.  I was always under the impression that my AM would be granted based on my preference the day of my purchase.  I found out the hard way, that my Sobeys purchase that I made on Nov 17 using my Shop the Block coupons got posted as of the 18th and I had changed my preference after I got home from shopping on the 17th from 100% Dream to 100% cash because I was going to Foodland on the 18th to get enough AM to be able to do the 95 AM cash redemption coupon.  My gas purchase at Shell on the way home from Sobey's posted correctly as being on the 17th.  I was told that Sobeys totals all your purchases for the period Sunday to Saturday and whatever your preference is when "they" post, is how the AM are rewarded regardless of your preference on the day of your purchase and AM can do nothing about it.  So a word of caution...since we do not know when AM will award our 2000 Shop the Block AM, if it is a day you changed your preference, it could end up going to cash instead of dream or vice versa.
> 
> Did I misunderstand the program?  I have never had an issue before of my AM not posted as of the date of my purchase, or is this a Sobey's issue?


I always thought the same as you.  I feel like that is a Sobeys issue or else someone gave you some misinformation.


----------



## isabellea

To avoid having too many miles in my Cash category, I always set up my preference to 10%Cash90%Dream until I get the number of miles I want as cash (usually around 500 for promotions like Shop the Block that requires to spend some cash AM for bonus AM. I just got my 800AM Soar into More AM from Amex and was able to order our final DLR ticket!! Now I need to find a new goal... Maybe collect enough AM to get us flights to Paris or Tokyo for our 20th anniversary in 2020?!?


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> So frustrated with Air Miles...I found out today that regardless of when you make your purchase and what you have your preference set as, the merchant has 60 days to submit the information to AM and whatever your preference is on the date the merchant submits the information is how your AM will be rewarded.  I was always under the impression that my AM would be granted based on my preference the day of my purchase.  I found out the hard way, that my Sobeys purchase that I made on Nov 17 using my Shop the Block coupons got posted as of the 18th and I had changed my preference after I got home from shopping on the 17th from 100% Dream to 100% cash because I was going to Foodland on the 18th to get enough AM to be able to do the 95 AM cash redemption coupon.  My gas purchase at Shell on the way home from Sobey's posted correctly as being on the 17th.  I was told that Sobeys totals all your purchases for the period Sunday to Saturday and whatever your preference is when "they" post, is how the AM are rewarded regardless of your preference on the day of your purchase and AM can do nothing about it.  So a word of caution...since we do not know when AM will award our 2000 Shop the Block AM, if it is a day you changed your preference, it could end up going to cash instead of dream or vice versa.
> 
> Did I misunderstand the program?  I have never had an issue before of my AM not posted as of the date of my purchase, or is this a Sobey's issue?



If I'm reading your post right then that's not the way my account worked.  Saturday I felt I had enough cash miles so I changed my account to all dream miles.  Today my cash miles have 101 more miles in it so I looked to see what went wrong.  Foodland posted their miles today but with a posting date of Nov. 18th.  So, my miles were awarded with the percentages I had on the 18th, not the percentages I have today.


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> I hear you. I had a similar issue a last year with a switch between Cash and Dream. Learned my lesson the hard way too. Mine was with a M/C posting. My statement date is 4th of the month (that was a Saturday on the month in question). I changed my preference so that when it posted on Monday (my bank doesn't post transactions over the weekend) it would go to my Dream account. What I didn't know was that when the 4th is a Saturday they pre-post the AM to the 3rd (how I don't know as my statement was still dated the 4th)
> 
> I argued the point with airmiles and the bank, the bank finally agreed it was not logical and gave me the same AM they had posted to Cash to my Dream account. Lesson learned now I strategically think about when retailers post AM (Metro, Sobeys/Foodland are all Sun-Thu posted on Saturday in your account a week or two later) and leave a margin of error in my plans. Switching between the two can be tricky.



I agree and continue to be annoyed about it lol. It's a pretty dumb system IMO


----------



## marchingstar

i had a bit of a chuckle today because air miles sent me a kind notice by email, telling me i have enough miles to redeem for a dream reward. i’m sure it’s just an auto message but it really cracked me up. i have 11K+ miles—i know i could get a reward if i want one!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
Nov 30 - Dec 6
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-30-to-december-6/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> My Sobeys AM for the week ending Nov 18 posted sometime today. Heads up to those waiting to check and see if you got yours.
> 
> Edit to add: but I didn't get the 30AM for buying bagels and raisin bread.



Sobeys finally credited my Nov 17th purchase but I'm missing 60 AM.  My receipt shows 281 miles (correct) and only 221 miles were added into my account. 

How long do we have to wait to report the error?  I've only had to report mile that never posted, not an incorrect amount of miles before.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> i had a bit of a chuckle today because air miles sent me a kind notice by email, telling me i have enough miles to redeem for a dream reward. i’m sure it’s just an auto message but it really cracked me up. i have 11K+ miles—i know i could get a reward if i want one!


I got one too.


----------



## damo

How long does it normally take for amazon.ca orders to show up in your airmiles account?  I've made a few purchases that have been delivered and still no sign of the miles from airmilesshops.  I even made sure that things were just in my wish list and not in my cart.


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> How long does it normally take for amazon.ca orders to show up in your airmiles account?  I've made a few purchases that have been delivered and still no sign of the miles from airmilesshops.  I even made sure that things were just in my wish list and not in my cart.


I made a purchase November 24th, Black Friday and the air Miles for that are all ready in, dated November 24


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Sobeys finally credited my Nov 17th purchase but I'm missing 60 AM.  My receipt shows 281 miles (correct) and only 221 miles were added into my account.
> 
> How long do we have to wait to report the error?  I've only had to report mile that never posted, not an incorrect amount of miles before.



Give it another week to see if they show up on their own. I think @bababear_50 had this same issue last week and I believe it resolved itself this week. If it doesn't (I'm in the same boat) we will have to wait until 120 days to take it up with Airmiles. Calling Sobeys won't help as they will tell you they sent the airmiles off to Airmiles and the problem is with Airmiles. (I have a 7am reward I'm debating following up)

My miles which didn't show up were for raisin bread/bagels (30AM) all my other AM on the receipt were related to STB. This may have had something to do with it.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> I made a purchase November 24th, Black Friday and the air Miles for that are all ready in, dated November 24



It is very weird because I have made other purchases very recently through other airmiles shops and they are all showing.


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> It is very weird because I have made other purchases very recently through other airmiles shops and they are all showing.



mine is like this too actually. i made purchases at 4 online stores on black friday. 3 posted miles before the weekend was over. the 4th, sephora, has not. i actually made 2 separate purchases at sephora, one on black friday and one the next day, and neither is showing up. so maybe it’s just that for some reason certain stores are slower to post, or that transactions aren’t necessarily processed in order? i hope we both have the miles show up this week


----------



## flower_petals

My amazon came in today.  Old navy came in yesterday.  Waiting on indigo for my final shop.  Did anyone shop Children's Place for the BF 10x coupon online?  I got my base miles for that one but not the 10x bonus.  Is it because we didn't go through the shop for that one, and it's a delayed one?



Edit*  The fine print says 8 weeks for the promo points.  So it's a wait and see.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Give it another week to see if they show up on their own. I think @bababear_50 had this same issue last week and I believe it resolved itself this week. If it doesn't (I'm in the same boat) we will have to wait until 120 days to take it up with Airmiles. Calling Sobeys won't help as they will tell you they sent the airmiles off to Airmiles and the problem is with Airmiles. (I have a 7am reward I'm debating following up)
> 
> My miles which didn't show up were for raisin bread/bagels (30AM) all my other AM on the receipt were related to STB. This may have had something to do with it.



Thank you.  I did use 4 STB coupons on that purchase so that may be the issue.  I believe my missing 60 miles are the 3 raisin bread/bagels that I did twice.


----------



## cari12

marchingstar said:


> mine is like this too actually. i made purchases at 4 online stores on black friday. 3 posted miles before the weekend was over. the 4th, sephora, has not. i actually made 2 separate purchases at sephora, one on black friday and one the next day, and neither is showing up. so maybe it’s just that for some reason certain stores are slower to post, or that transactions aren’t necessarily processed in order? i hope we both have the miles show up this week



Mine too, I made 3 purchases and 2 are showing in my account. Waiting on Bluenotes. Good thing it's early so if one doesn't show up, there's still time to put in a 4th shop to ensure the STB.


----------



## Debbie

UGH! As much as I love getting lots of points at Rexall, I do not like trying to track my L/G. On yesterday's shop, I should have received 14 AM-10 for pain relief and 4 for hydrocortisone cream- and the 110 bonus. I look at my receipt and I see the 110 and *6* bonus-for decongestant  (which, had I bought it should have been 10) For goodness sakes!


----------



## Debbie

Debbie said:


> UGH! As much as I love getting lots of points at Rexall, I do not like trying to track my L/G. On yesterday's shop, I should have received 14 AM-10 for pain relief and 4 for hydrocortisone cream- and the 110 bonus. I look at my receipt and I see the 110 and *6* bonus-for decongestant  (which, had I bought it should have been 10) For goodness sakes!


 I can quit complaining .....took 5 minutes and all is rectified due to using AM Live Chat. For that, I thank y'all who've talked about using it successfully. Kat was great! BUT, we shouldn't have to do that extra step, Rexall!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

FYI, if anyone else is missing their 5x miles for GAP, I did the Live Chat and they said that they are waiting for them to come through.  Which is odd since I received my base and 15x miles already.


----------



## amie416

Debbie said:


> UGH! As much as I love getting lots of points at Rexall, I do not like trying to track my L/G. On yesterday's shop, I should have received 14 AM-10 for pain relief and 4 for hydrocortisone cream- and the 110 bonus. I look at my receipt and I see the 110 and *6* bonus-for decongestant  (which, had I bought it should have been 10) For goodness sakes!



It's really touch-and-go to see which L&G coupons actually get counted.  I was supposed to get 5 bonus miles for spending $10 on shampoo (hair care products) today, but it didn't show up on my reciept.

I wasn't going to complain though, since I spent $50.09 plus tax and got 267 Air Miles.  

I'm really surprised that we can stack the email coupon with the Load and Go  threshold spend offer, so I don't want Rexall looking too closely at my reciept or they might stop the stacking.


----------



## Debbie

amie416 said:


> It's really touch-and-go to see which L&G coupons actually get counted.  I was supposed to get 5 bonus miles for spending $10 on shampoo (hair care products) today, but it didn't show up on my reciept.
> 
> I wasn't going to complain though, since I spent $50.09 plus tax and got 267 Air Miles.
> 
> I'm really surprised that we can stack the email coupon with the Load and Go  threshold spend offer, so I don't want Rexall looking too closely at my reciept or they might stop the stacking.


You did a GREAT job on the spend $50, get 110!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> i had a bit of a chuckle today because air miles sent me a kind notice by email, telling me i have enough miles to redeem for a dream reward. i’m sure it’s just an auto message but it really cracked me up. i have 11K+ miles—i know i could get a reward if i want one!


*Yeah we got that email as well and I have NO idea where they got the idea we might like to redeem for a toaster that is on *SALE* for a mere 4320 AM?? Doing some airmile math means that sucker is worth over $400 --- that's some mighty expensive crispy bread!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah we got that email as well and I have NO idea where they got the idea we might like to redeem for a toaster that is on *SALE* for a mere 4320 AM?? Doing some airmile math means that sucker is worth over $400 --- that's some mighty expensive crispy bread!*


It toast on both sides at the SAME time. Game changer. well worth the extra AM and they are the first to get it and offer it to us. We are lucky.
Cant find a tongue in cheek emoji.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

holy moly it took Safeway long enough to post my 120 AM from last week!!!


----------



## pigletto

My Sobey’s miles posted but I don’t know if it’s correct . I don’t have the receipt anymore (stupid me) but I can tell the 30 for Dempsters and Raisin Bread is missing. However... I do recall in the past that they would give me Sobeys points in weird amounts but they always totalled what I was expecting. So even though I don’t see “30” posted, it might be part of the 80, 20, and 11 they gave me.


----------



## rella's fan

Just wanting to clarify before going to Recall tomorrow, I have the spend $50 get 110 airmails coupon, a load n go for 110 and the STB spend $25 one that would count for my 7th STB requirement.  Will these all stack?  My coupon says not combinable with other offers


----------



## DizzyDis

I am also in the camp of *some* of the airmilesshops posting, 3 on 6 across 2 cards. I have to say those ones bug me since I worry that something went wrong and I don't have proof that I went through airmilesshops to get there...


----------



## DizzyDis

Yes, I was able to stack all 3 last week for my SDTB Rexall purchase! They said they wouldn't so I asked him to try and it did! I didn't push it with the $5 off coupon too...


----------



## rella's fan

thats great, I don't really need $50 worth of stuff from Rexall,but thats too good to pass up


----------



## elaine amj

rella's fan said:


> Just wanting to clarify before going to Recall tomorrow, I have the spend $50 get 110 airmails coupon, a load n go for 110 and the STB spend $25 one that would count for my 7th STB requirement.  Will these all stack?  My coupon says not combinable with other offers



Yes. All 3 will also stack with the $5 off spend $25 receipt coupon. I didn't use the receipt coupon as I went on Tuesday and got the spend $50, get $10 senior coupon on Tuesday along with stacking the 3 above. Pretty awesome 

I ended up with 3 different $50 spends this week. It was a good earning week


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Just wanting to clarify before going to Recall tomorrow, I have the spend $50 get 110 airmails coupon, a load n go for 110 and the STB spend $25 one that would count for my 7th STB requirement.  Will these all stack?  My coupon says not combinable with other offers



Just a heads up that spend $25.00 at Rexall get 15 bonus airmiles
the STB coupon's last day of use is Nov 30-tomorrow--I'm sure you knew this but just thought I'd mention it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah we got that email as well and I have NO idea where they got the idea we might like to redeem for a toaster that is on *SALE* for a mere 4320 AM?? Doing some airmile math means that sucker is worth over $400 --- that's some mighty expensive crispy bread!*


 I think that toaster probably has your family's names engraved on it, as in the Christmas _Everybody Loves Raymond_ episode. 



rella's fan said:


> Just wanting to clarify before going to Recall tomorrow, I have the spend $50 get 110 airmails coupon, a load n go for 110 and the STB spend $25 one that would count for my 7th STB requirement.  Will these all stack?  My coupon says not combinable with other offers


 No problem. They might say it won't, but insist that they try. 



elaine amj said:


> Yes. All 3 will also stack with the $5 off spend $25 receipt coupon. I didn't use the receipt coupon as I went on Tuesday and got the spend $50, get $10 senior coupon on Tuesday along with stacking the 3 above. Pretty awesome
> 
> I ended up with 3 different $50 spends this week. It was a good earning week


 That's what I got, too. It was a good week!


----------



## ottawamom

My raisin bread/bagels AM are missing from Sobeys and the in-store bonus for meat at Foodland is missing (I got the correct AM for using the STB just not the in-store amount which is showing on my receipt). There are weird things going on with the posting of AM this week. I hope it all straightens itself out in the next week or so.

In both my cases the AM are on the receipt they just didn't make it through to my account.


----------



## ottawamom

Another I should be off in dreamland post. Just checked the AM site and this popped up if anyone is interested

*Hockey Event at Le Rocket de Laval - Package for one (1) - Friday, December 22, 2017*

The Laval Rocket is a professional ice hockey team playing in the American Hockey League as an affiliate of the NHL's Montreal Canadiens. Based in Laval, the Rocket play their home games at Place Bell, against other NHL farm teams!

That’s ‘Hockey’ at its best!  You’ll love the energy and won’t be able to not cheer them on!
Don't miss out on this exclusive AIR MILES offer – order now!

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682205






1 reward miles
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2676560

It's an ONYX exclusive!

7:00pm Thursday, offer is back up to 375AM for 1 ticket.


----------



## star72232

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
Dec 1-6
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-1-to-7/all


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-1-to-7/all
Dec 1-6
Air Miles Bonanza
Get 150 airmiles when you buy a 150.00 foodland card.

bar cakes buy 1 get 50 airmiles
buy 4 cans ready to serve soup Campbell's soup get 40 airmiles
Schneiders meats buy 2 get 50 airmiles
Villaggio breads buy 3 get 30 airmiles

gift cards
buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 airmiles,,bass Pro shops,Marks,Moxies,XBox gift card
Offer valid ONLY on 50.00 gift cards


----------



## ottawamom

It's fabulous that they have the AM attached to those items but the prices attached to individual items seem a little higher than they have been in the past. I could be wrong. Will definitely pick up a GC for DS.  He can use it at FreshCo. to buy groceries.


----------



## elaine amj

ottawamom said:


> It's fabulous that they have the AM attached to those items but the prices attached to individual items seem a little higher than they have been in the past. I could be wrong. Will definitely pick up a GC for DS.  He can use it at FreshCo. to buy groceries.



Wait what? You can use Foodland gift cards at Freshco?


----------



## elaine amj

Question: I have shopped at Sobeys twice now since they had the Shell coupon savings. It just occurred to me that I didn't receive the fuel savings coupon in either trip. I remember getting it when they ran a similar promo earlier in the year.


----------



## kerreyn

My Blue Friday air miles posted, and I just ordered a 3 day Disneyland pass and two of the Universal Hollywood 1 day passes!  My daughter will be ordering 2 of the DL and 1 of the UH passes later this morning.  2018 sure is shaping up to be quite a "Disney" year for our family!!  

Question - I saw a post a few pages back that (I believe) someone said they cash in air miles for their Disney Cruise.  How does this work?  I'm thinking that this might just be an awesome option for my 50th in 2019!


----------



## damo

elaine amj said:


> Wait what? You can use Foodland gift cards at Freshco?



Yup.

"Gift Cards are available in amounts between $5 and $500, and can be used at any of our banners Foodland, Sobeys, Price Chopper and FreshCo across Canada."


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-1-to-7/all
> Dec 1-6
> Air Miles Bonanza
> Get 150 airmiles when you buy a 150.00 foodland card.
> 
> bar cakes buy 1 get 50 airmiles
> buy 4 cans ready to serve soup Campbell's soup get 40 airmiles
> Schneiders meats buy 2 get 50 airmiles
> Villaggio breads buy 3 get 30 airmiles
> 
> gift cards
> buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 airmiles,,bass Pro shops,Marks,Moxies,XBox gift card
> Offer valid ONLY on 50.00 gift cards


 I would definitely have taken advantage of all of these, but, without the Foodland right in town for DH to pick up his junk food, I still have 2 Sobeys' gift cards left from last time, and my freezer would not be able to get another thing into it (thinking bread, cake, ham).


----------



## ottawamom

The GC at Foodland, I still have 5 from my last stock pile but I'm thinking if I wait until after my CC statement on the 4th then I can put them on my card. Won't see them on my statement until January and won't have to fork over the cash to pay for them until late January. By then I could easily have gone through a few of these new ones plus my stock pile (Christmas entertaining). Hmm... what to do?


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-1-to-7/all
> Dec 1-6
> Air Miles Bonanza
> Get 150 airmiles when you buy a 150.00 foodland card.
> 
> bar cakes buy 1 get 50 airmiles
> buy 4 cans ready to serve soup Campbell's soup get 40 airmiles
> Schneiders meats buy 2 get 50 airmiles
> Villaggio breads buy 3 get 30 airmiles
> 
> gift cards
> buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 airmiles,,bass Pro shops,Marks,Moxies,XBox gift card
> Offer valid ONLY on 50.00 gift cards


I don't purchase to often from foodland however if I want to use the Shop the block, use 95 AM, I may just purchase a cake.  No cost to me but I'll get 50 AM back.  Not a bad deal.


----------



## elaine amj

tinkerone said:


> I don't purchase to often from foodland however if I want to use the Shop the block, use 95 AM, I may just purchase a cake.  No cost to me but I'll get 50 AM back.  Not a bad deal.



That's actually a pretty killer suggestion. I just may do that!


----------



## Spotthecat

kerreyn said:


> Question - I saw a post a few pages back that (I believe) someone said they cash in air miles for their Disney Cruise.  How does this work?  I'm thinking that this might just be an awesome option for my 50th in 2019!



That was me! Just saved myself >4600$ off the cruise using my airmiles. The system has changed - you used to be able to call into the airmiles cruise and vacation package (ratio each 9.09 airmiles gave you 1$ off your cruise), book and pay your deposit for the cruise cash, and then when final payment was due use your accumulated airmiles to pay off the cruise (with the rest being cash). If you had enough airmiles to pay for the whole cruise at booking time, you could do so, but would still pay the taxes/fees cash - it would have saved you paying the deposit in cash. 

Now the system for cruise and vacation packages is you redeem 909 dream miles for a 100$ gift certificate that you have to use in person at a travel agency on their approved list. Soon, you will be able to use these online the website says, but not yet.

What I do not know is when I go for my cruise in March 2018, if I can book a new cruise on the ship to get the OBB discount/benefits, and transfer it to the approval travel agency within 30 days, and still be able to pay the rest with the airmiles gift certificates at pay in full date. Or does it only have to be new cruise/package bookings made directly through airmiles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> What I do not know is when I go for my cruise in March 2018, if I can book a new cruise on the ship to get the OBB discount/benefits, and transfer it to the approval travel agency within 30 days, and still be able to pay the rest with the airmiles gift certificates at pay in full date. Or does it only have to be new cruise/package bookings made directly through airmiles?


*You won't be booking it through AM at all anymore. It will be handled completely by the travel agency so i would suggest calling them to find out before you leave in March. I don't think we'll do as well as you but we currently have the equivalent of $1700 sitting in our account and it's super exciting watching it grow!*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> have the equivalent of $1700 sitting in our account and it's super exciting watching it grow!


WOW! That is crazy impressive!


----------



## tinkerone

Spotthecat said:


> That was me! Just saved myself >4600$ off the cruise using my airmiles. The system has changed - you used to be able to call into the airmiles cruise and vacation package (ratio each 9.09 airmiles gave you 1$ off your cruise), book and pay your deposit for the cruise cash, and then when final payment was due use your accumulated airmiles to pay off the cruise (with the rest being cash). If you had enough airmiles to pay for the whole cruise at booking time, you could do so, but would still pay the taxes/fees cash - it would have saved you paying the deposit in cash.
> 
> Now the system for cruise and vacation packages is you redeem 909 dream miles for a 100$ gift certificate that you have to use in person at a travel agency on their approved list. Soon, you will be able to use these online the website says, but not yet.
> 
> What I do not know is when I go for my cruise in March 2018, if I can book a new cruise on the ship to get the OBB discount/benefits, and transfer it to the approval travel agency within 30 days, and still be able to pay the rest with the airmiles gift certificates at pay in full date. Or does it only have to be new cruise/package bookings made directly through airmiles?


This is interesting.  Since DCL only books in US funds I wonder how the agency would handle a $100 Canadian gift certificate.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> This is interesting.  Since DCL only books in US funds I wonder how the agency would handle a $100 Canadian gift certificate.



When we book with NCL, it just gets converted to Canadian dollars.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When we book with NCL, it just gets converted to Canadian dollars.


Same with Royal however DCL does not book in Canadian, its always US.  Now a Canadian Travel Agent may convert but it would be at a rate they decide, not DCL.  This is what makes me curious.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I don't purchase to often from foodland however if I want to use the Shop the block, use 95 AM, I may just purchase a cake.  No cost to me but I'll get 50 AM back.  Not a bad deal.





elaine amj said:


> That's actually a pretty killer suggestion. I just may do that!



75AM actually, 50 for the cake and 25 for using your cash airmiles

Edit : As I think about this that would be a good use of my coupon. Better than some Christmas crackers I don't want to have on the table anyway.


----------



## kerreyn

Spotthecat said:


> That was me! Just saved myself >4600$ off the cruise using my airmiles. The system has changed - you used to be able to call into the airmiles cruise and vacation package (ratio each 9.09 airmiles gave you 1$ off your cruise), book and pay your deposit for the cruise cash, and then when final payment was due use your accumulated airmiles to pay off the cruise (with the rest being cash). If you had enough airmiles to pay for the whole cruise at booking time, you could do so, but would still pay the taxes/fees cash - it would have saved you paying the deposit in cash.
> 
> Now the system for cruise and vacation packages is you redeem 909 dream miles for a 100$ gift certificate that you have to use in person at a travel agency on their approved list. Soon, you will be able to use these online the website says, but not yet.
> 
> What I do not know is when I go for my cruise in March 2018, if I can book a new cruise on the ship to get the OBB discount/benefits, and transfer it to the approval travel agency within 30 days, and still be able to pay the rest with the airmiles gift certificates at pay in full date. Or does it only have to be new cruise/package bookings made directly through airmiles?




Thank you!


----------



## MalDisney

When does Amazon usually post their air miles?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> It's fabulous that they have the AM attached to those items but the prices attached to individual items seem a little higher than they have been in the past. I could be wrong. Will definitely pick up a GC for DS.  He can use it at FreshCo. to buy groceries.



Hi Hon
I agree the prices seem higher to get the airmiles. 
I am going to get the $150.00 Foodland gift card and maybe a bar cake. 
I am pretty stocked up in the pantry right now and am trying to buy a bit more fresh fruit and veggies in hope that this cold/flu/bronchitis lets up--it's been a little over a month and it's just seems to be hanging on.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-1-to-7/all
> Dec 1-6
> Air Miles Bonanza
> Get 150 airmiles when you buy a 150.00 foodland card.
> 
> bar cakes buy 1 get 50 airmiles
> buy 4 cans ready to serve soup Campbell's soup get 40 airmiles
> Schneiders meats buy 2 get 50 airmiles
> Villaggio breads buy 3 get 30 airmiles
> 
> gift cards
> buy a 50.00 gift card and get 70 airmiles,,bass Pro shops,Marks,Moxies,XBox gift card
> Offer valid ONLY on 50.00 gift cards


Wasnt planning on  going to foodland. But now with this looks like i am. While i am there pick up the stb and collect more to make sure i get my 2000


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
Airmiles Email received tonight


Here's to making things simpler!

Hi Melanie,

This email is to let you know that we will be changing the benefit year to align with the calendar year in an effort to simplify requalification for our Gold and Onyx™ tiers.

As of January 1, 2018, any Collectors who qualify or requalify for Gold or Onyx™ status will receive their benefits from the day they qualify until December 31 of the following year.

For example
If you were to qualify for Gold status in April of 2018, you will have access to Gold benefits until December 31, 2019. As soon as you reach the 1,000 Miles needed to requalify in 2019, you will once again have access to Gold benefits until December 31, 2020.

Please note that you do not need to take any action for these changes to come into effect. They will only be applicable moving forward and have no effect on your current status.

Have a question or two? Don't hesitate to reach out through the channel of your choice:

1)  Live chat on airmiles.ca.
2)  24/7 social support through Facebook and Twitter.
3)  Our Customer Care Centre at 1-888-AIR-MILES (1-888-247-6453). 
For hours of operation, please visit airmiles.ca/contactus.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

MalDisney said:


> When does Amazon usually post their air miles?


*The pattern I've noticed is that the same day i get notification that my order has shipped the miles post. I'm not impressed that with this order something is coming from a different location so they chose to separate the order and my miles haven't posted yet!*


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Airmiles Email received tonight
> 
> 
> Here's to making things simpler!
> 
> Hi Melanie,
> 
> This email is to let you know that we will be changing the benefit year to align with the calendar year in an effort to simplify requalification for our Gold and Onyx™ tiers.
> 
> As of January 1, 2018, any Collectors who qualify or requalify for Gold or Onyx™ status will receive their benefits from the day they qualify until December 31 of the following year.
> 
> For example
> If you were to qualify for Gold status in April of 2018, you will have access to Gold benefits until December 31, 2019. As soon as you reach the 1,000 Miles needed to requalify in 2019, you will once again have access to Gold benefits until December 31, 2020.
> 
> Please note that you do not need to take any action for these changes to come into effect. They will only be applicable moving forward and have no effect on your current status.
> 
> Have a question or two? Don't hesitate to reach out through the channel of your choice:
> 
> 1)  Live chat on airmiles.ca.
> 2)  24/7 social support through Facebook and Twitter.
> 3)  Our Customer Care Centre at 1-888-AIR-MILES (1-888-247-6453).
> For hours of operation, please visit airmiles.ca/contactus.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



So this means that every January, we are all bumped out of Onyx and have to get the 6000 AMs before we are Onyx again?  So it makes no difference what we get between those dates of acquiring Onyx and December 31st?  Seems pretty silly to me.


----------



## damo

MalDisney said:


> When does Amazon usually post their air miles?



It varies.  I placed an order Sunday and got credit today.  Often it is the day the order arrives.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> So this means that every January, we are all bumped out of Onyx and have to get the 6000 AMs before we are Onyx again?  So it makes no difference what we get between those dates of acquiring Onyx and December 31st?  Seems pretty silly to me.



My account says I have Onyx status until March 31, 2019. Will that go away come January?


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My account says I have Onyx status until March 31, 2019. Will that go away come January?



Mine says the same thing.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Mine says the same thing.



That's the same date I have Onyx status till (March 31 2019) and I have no idea if that date is going to stay or go away.
??? Would it maybe mean that the date would change to Jan 2019 or Jan 2020.
Sometimes Airmiles " Simplifying" something makes it more complicated.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> That's the same date I have Onyx status till (March 31 2019) and I have no idea if that date is going to stay or go away.
> ??? Would it maybe mean that the date would change to Jan 2019 or Jan 2020.
> Sometimes Airmiles " Simplifying" something makes it more complicated.
> Hugs Mel


I have no clue.  As my Dad always says, "It is as clear as mud."


----------



## ottawamom

My interpretation is if you are currently ONYX until March 2019 that will change to December 31,2018.(in other words we lose 3 months) When you reach 6000AM during calendar year 2018 (say by May 2018) your ONYX status expiry will be until December 31,2019 (right now it would be March 2020). Then in 2019 you get 6000AM by September, your ONYX status expiry will bump out to December 31,2020 (current rules it would be March 2021)

It's not really any different than the way they do it now. Airmiles is just aligning the expiry date with the end of the year instead of March. (likely an accounting thing, blame the bean counters)


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> My interpretation is if you are currently ONYX until March 2019 that will change to December 31,2018.(in other words we lose 3 months) When you reach 6000AM during calendar year 2018 (say by May 2018) your ONYX status expiry will be until December 31,2019 (right now it would be March 2020). Then in 2019 you get 6000AM by September, your ONYX status expiry will bump out to December 31,2020 (current rules it would be March 2021)
> 
> It's not really any different than the way they do it now. Airmiles is just aligning the expiry date with the end of the year instead of March. (likely an accounting thing, blame the bean counters)



I think you're almost right, except that the change is effective January 2018.  So qualification in 2017 for 2018 / early 2019 shouldn't be impacted at all.  New qualifications in 2018 (for 2019) will end at the end of the 2019 calendar year, rather than March 2020.

So going forward (2019 and beyond), those who don't requalify in consecutive years will see their status expire 3 months sooner than they would have under the current system.


----------



## kitntrip

Can anyone tell me if the staples shop the block offer is in store only? There's an item I want that is only available online but the shop the block offer doesn't say how to go through the website with it, just a barcode to scan in store.


----------



## Eveningsong

Use code 78528 it is under the bar code on the back of the coupon.  Staples is a air miles shop store, so you can make your purchase from the air miles site for extra air miles.  
Log into Air Miles Shop, make sure you are logged in, your name will show at the top, click on the Staples store and make your purchase there
 is a box during the check out process that asks for coupon codes.  Enter the coupon code before completing your transaction.


----------



## damo

mab2012 said:


> I think you're almost right, except that the change is effective January 2018.  So qualification in 2017 for 2018 / early 2019 shouldn't be impacted at all.  New qualifications in 2018 (for 2019) will end at the end of the 2019 calendar year, rather than March 2020.
> 
> So going forward (2019 and beyond), those who don't requalify in consecutive years will see their status expire 3 months sooner than they would have under the current system.



Question....so when does the new earning period begin?

For example, let's say that I earn my 6000 points on April 1, 2025 and become Onyx until Dec. 31 2026.  Do I then start a new earning period on April 2, 2025 or do I start a new earning period on Jan 1, 2027?


----------



## ottawamom

My understanding is that you will become ONYX as soon as those points are posted so within a week of April 2,2025. Which is I believe how it works now, at least it did with me.

When I made ONYX part way through the year my status was updated within two weeks to the new higher status and my "expiry date" moved out one more year.

Mis read your post. Your new earning year is the Calendar year. What you earn in 2025 goes towards your status in 2026, what you earn in January 1,2026- Dec 31,2026 will go towards your 2027 status.

In your example your new earning year will begin January of each year, this is how it is done right now (no change)


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> My understanding is that you will become ONYX as soon as those points are posted so within a week of April 2,2025. Which is I believe how it works now, at least it did with me.
> 
> When I made ONYX part way through the year my status was updated within two weeks to the new higher status and my "expiry date" moved out one more year.
> 
> Mis read your post. Your new earning year is the Calendar year. What you earn in 2025 goes towards your status in 2026, what you earn in January 1,2026- Dec 31,2026 will go towards your 2027 status.
> 
> In your example your new earning year will begin January of each year, this is how it is done right now (no change)



Okay. So realistically, none of us will ever be bumped down because you basically have a whole year buffer.  I had never paid any attention to how it worked because I haven't really gotten any benefits from being Onyx, so it didn't matter.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Okay. So realistically, none of us will ever be bumped down because you basically have a whole year buffer.  I had never paid any attention to how it worked because I haven't really gotten any benefits from being Onyx, so it didn't matter.


Correct. Actually this way you could be Oynx for close to 2 years. ie. if pickle power is Jan 2020, collect 6000am you are good till Dec 2021. But to your collection for the rest of 2020 would still count as your calendar year. Come Jan 1 2021, you would now start collecting for that year and have 12months to collect 6000am. You would stay Onyx for the whole 2021, but once you collect 6000am in 2021, You will then be good till the end of 2022. and so on and so on.
This is one reason I like the STB points for me going into my account of 2018, Gives us a jump start for 2018 collecting.


----------



## kitntrip

Eveningsong said:


> Use code 78528 it is under the bar code on the back of the coupon.  Staples is a air miles shop store, so you can make your purchase from the air miles site for extra air miles.
> Log into Air Miles Shop, make sure you are logged in, your name will show at the top, click on the Staples store and make your purchase there
> is a box during the check out process that asks for coupon codes.  Enter the coupon code before completing your transaction.



Thanks!


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> Thanks!



ebates has a one day staples spend $75 get $20 back deal, doesn't work with STB coupon but may want to consider it as an alternative.


----------



## elaine amj

mab2012 said:


> I think you're almost right, except that the change is effective January 2018.  So qualification in 2017 for 2018 / early 2019 shouldn't be impacted at all.  New qualifications in 2018 (for 2019) will end at the end of the 2019 calendar year, rather than March 2020.
> 
> So going forward (2019 and beyond), those who don't requalify in consecutive years will see their status expire 3 months sooner than they would have under the current system.



Makes sense but I guess in simplifying we end up losing out on 3 months of Onyx?



mort1331 said:


> Correct. Actually this way you could be Oynx for close to 2 years. ie. if pickle power is Jan 2020, collect 6000am you are good till Dec 2021. But to your collection for the rest of 2020 would still count as your calendar year. Come Jan 1 2021, you would now start collecting for that year and have 12months to collect 6000am. You would stay Onyx for the whole 2021, but once you collect 6000am in 2021, You will then be good till the end of 2022. and so on and so on.
> This is one reason I like the STB points for me going into my account of 2018, Gives us a jump start for 2018 collecting.



So basically we have 2 chances to requalify for Onyx before it expires?  In your scenario, we have the calendar year of 2020 and the calendar year of 2021 to requalify?


----------



## marchingstar

elaine amj said:


> Makes sense but I guess in simplifying we end up losing out on 3 months of Onyx?



I'm not certain I understand the 'simplification' either, but if I'm getting it, it actually means having Onyx for an added 9 months. If you meet the 6000 miles right now (December 2017), your status lasts until March of 2018. In the new system, I think you'll keep your status until December 2018. So for the current and next calendar year. 

Then, you'll need to get 6000 in 2018 to maintain your status for all of 2019. 

Anyone want to correct me if I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## elaine amj

marchingstar said:


> I'm not certain I understand the 'simplification' either, but if I'm getting it, it actually means having Onyx for an added 9 months. If you meet the 6000 miles right now (December 2017), your status lasts until March of 2018. In the new system, I think you'll keep your status until December 2018. So for the current and next calendar year.
> 
> Then, you'll need to get 6000 in 2018 to maintain your status for all of 2019.
> 
> Anyone want to correct me if I'm misunderstanding?



I just made Onyx and have status until March of 2019 (not 2018). So in future, I would have status for less time.


----------



## marchingstar

I just checked my account and it looks like the miles I was missing from some Black Friday airmilesshops purchases are posting.

I did almost all of my shopping, made 200 miles, expecting another 150 for meeting a Shop the Block coupon, and one step closer to that cool 2000 for STB.


----------



## marchingstar

elaine amj said:


> I just made Onyx and have status until March of 2019 (not 2018). So in future, I would have status for less time.



Oh my mistake. My understanding is it'll last until December 2019 instead of March. An extra 9 months.


----------



## mab2012

elaine amj said:


> Makes sense but I guess in simplifying we end up losing out on 3 months of Onyx?



I think if I try to answer that question directly it's just going to cause more confusion, so I'll give specific scenarios instead.

If you qualified *last year* for 2017 Onyx status, and do not qualify this year for 2018 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2018 (nothing changes).

If you have already qualified *this year* for 2018 Onyx status, or do so before the end of 2017, and do not qualify next year for 2019 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2019.  Those who have already qualified for 2018 status can see this end date in their accounts now, and I don't believe there is any intent to change that.

If sometime in 2018 you qualify for 2019 Onyx status, your end date will be December 31, 2019, *not* March 2020.  That's the change.

So yes, unless you a) re-qualify forever, or b) stop playing the game now, you will eventually lose 3 months compared to the current program.  But it only impacts new qualifications starting next year for 2019.  It will not have any impact on existing expiry dates.

Does that make sense?


----------



## ottawamom

That's a very clear explanation. The good old example method. Like it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> I think if I try to answer that question directly it's just going to cause more confusion, so I'll give specific scenarios instead.
> 
> If you qualified *last year* for 2017 Onyx status, and do not qualify this year for 2018 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2018 (nothing changes).
> 
> If you have already qualified *this year* for 2018 Onyx status, or do so before the end of 2017, and do not qualify next year for 2019 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2019.  Those who have already qualified for 2018 status can see this end date in their accounts now, and I don't believe there is any intent to change that.
> 
> If sometime in 2018 you qualify for 2019 Onyx status, your end date will be December 31, 2019, *not* March 2020.  That's the change.
> 
> So yes, unless you a) re-qualify forever, or b) stop playing the game now, you will eventually lose 3 months compared to the current program.  But it only impacts new qualifications starting next year for 2019.  It will not have any impact on existing expiry dates.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Yes, agree, this is how I read it as well.



Qualified in April 2017, end date March 2019.

New time period:

Qualify in April 2018, end date December 2019 (not March 2020, loss of three months).


----------



## marchingstar

mab2012 said:


> I think if I try to answer that question directly it's just going to cause more confusion, so I'll give specific scenarios instead.
> 
> If you qualified *last year* for 2017 Onyx status, and do not qualify this year for 2018 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2018 (nothing changes).
> 
> If you have already qualified *this year* for 2018 Onyx status, or do so before the end of 2017, and do not qualify next year for 2019 status, your Onyx status will end in March 2019.  Those who have already qualified for 2018 status can see this end date in their accounts now, and I don't believe there is any intent to change that.
> 
> If sometime in 2018 you qualify for 2019 Onyx status, your end date will be December 31, 2019, *not* March 2020.  That's the change.
> 
> So yes, unless you a) re-qualify forever, or b) stop playing the game now, you will eventually lose 3 months compared to the current program.  But it only impacts new qualifications starting next year for 2019.  It will not have any impact on existing expiry dates.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Thanks for this! Makes total sense, I was completely wrong in my interpretation. I guess the take-home message is keep qualifying! hah


----------



## pigletto

Ok so I sent DH to the Foodland by his work to do 3 of the STB offers on his card, and to buy the $150 gift card for 150 points. He was only able to do 2 of the STB offers (no Tia Rosa kits). We are finished STB on my card, and have 6 of his done. We will do his last one when we fill up at Shell.

I’ll use my 150 gift card to do my shopping at FreshCo this weekend and a few items from Sobeys, including my Christmas tree. We like to cut our own, but this is much closer and cheaper and I might as well tick one more item off the list.


----------



## tinkerone

I may have just had a great shop.  Went to Foodland, purchased 2 cakes (50 AM each) and 3 bagels (30 AM for this purchase).  Gave her the STB coupon, which she scanned and I paid.  Receipt showed 131 AM.  Then I realized she hadn't used the 95 AM I needed to redeem to get the 25 bonus AM and be able to use the coupon for STB.  She apologized and did a return on the 5 items using my MasterCard but never asking for the AM card.   Nothing on the bill shows my AM card or a return of AM.  She re-keyed the order, used the STB coupon, took the 95 AM and the new receipt shows 131 AM.  No where on either bills does it show the bonus 25 AM however I'm assuming it will just go into my AM account as a separate item?  That's what has happened with my Metro ones.  

Anyways, I spent $14.95 and either received 131 plus 25 AM or I spent $14.95 and will receive 262 plus 25 AM......fingers crossed, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland shop today
I picked up 2 x $150.00 Foodland gift cards=300 airmiles
2x bar cakes $7.99 each -one strawberry cream and one black forrest cake = 100 airmiles
total shop 400 airmiles

I ordered my 4th $100.00 travel voucher and I am well on my way to number 5.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

Has anyone gotten Airmiles from Apple though airmileshop.ca lately?

Missing them from Sept , also did a fair amount of shopping on Black Friday for the 15x’s points, and have had no problems from the other 5 stores, but no Apple.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland shop today
> I picked up 2 x $150.00 Foodland gift cards=300 airmiles
> 2x bar cakes $7.99 each -one strawberry cream and one black forrest cake = 100 airmiles
> total shop 400 airmiles
> 
> I ordered my 4th $100.00 travel voucher and I am well on my way to number 5.
> Hugs Mel


What are you hoping to use your travel vouchers for Mel? I plan to do the same, but I don’t have a trip picked out at this point.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland shop today
> I picked up 2 x $150.00 Foodland gift cards=300 airmiles
> 2x bar cakes $7.99 each -one strawberry cream and one black forrest cake = 100 airmiles
> total shop 400 airmiles
> 
> I ordered my 4th $100.00 travel voucher and I am well on my way to number 5.
> Hugs Mel


So for the travel certs are they available with dream or cash. I am 100%dream, wondering about switching over


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> What are you hoping to use your travel vouchers for Mel? I plan to do the same, but I don’t have a trip picked out at this point.



Hi Hon
I am flip flopping all over the place--right now I am not quite sure,,, but it sure is nice to know that I am going somewhere,
To quote Dr Seuss




Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So for the travel certs are they available with dream or cash. I am 100%dream, wondering about switching over



Hi Mort1331
The travel certificates are purchased with Dream airmiles 
909 Dream airmiles= $100.00 travel certificate
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am flip flopping all over the place--right now I am not quite sure,,, but it sure is nice to know that I am going somewhere,
> To quote Dr Seuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to you
> Mel


The planning and dreaming is half the fun isn’t it?


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> The planning and dreaming is half the fun isn’t it?


It sure is! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

I also used the Sobeys redeem 95AM coupon today and nothing showed on my receipt - hope it works! That was my 7th ShopTheBlock offer used!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can i just put out there that i want all of you to remind me the next time there are ANY promos attached to online shopping DON'T BOTHER!!! I'm super annoyed right now with the whole process --- i placed 6 orders, 3 per card spread from the 23rd - 27th to take advantage of the 15x and free shipping, extra discounts and whatever. Here's my current results:*

*Indigo got 2 books both 50% off and paid with my Gift card from Rexall -- arrived fine but still no miles posted*
*Sportchek ordered a hat for hubby -- on sale and free shipping --- WRONG item arrived and still no miles don't want to return it cause it will screw with the whole AM thing*
*Source ordered some Bluetooth headphones AWESOME deal -- email saying they shipped sent on Tuesday and would be here by today nope still not here and they use Canada Post so maybe Monday? Miles posted within 24 hours -- ALL of them even the 15x*
*Marks ordered some boots, again great deal, ordered Monday they arrived Wednesday -- no miles posted*
*Forever 21 ordered 2 pair of PJ pants -- AMEX charged but never got an email confirming the order and it's still sitting as "NEW" in their system no indication of shipping and obviously no miles*
*Amazon-- OMG i'm quite twitched over this order. Was hard to get to the min for free shipping that was on the 23rd -- email saying it would be here by Wednesday. This morning an email telling me one item not available so order was adjusted but i have NO idea how much they charged me now, did i meet the $20.00 for the order to count towards the StB coupon and will they now charge me shipping for the rest of the order? Tonight another email saying "We recently learned that we may miss your delivery promise for your Amazon.ca Order and apologize for the inconvenience. " Uhm, you think??? They also use CP so heaven knows when that will arrive and yet again NO MILES*
*SO 6 orders and not ONE of them worked perfectly -- I've received 3 of them and 1 was wrong and the other 3 are lost in the delivery system somewhere. This counts for a coupon on both cards and the 150 AM bonus. We won't have a problem with our primary card since we've already done 6 coupons without the shopping BUT 1 was the stupid chocolate bars that i'm not sure will credit so heading to Foodland tomorrow to see what we can accomplish.  The new card might be a challenge now though and i'm wishing i hadn't been greedy and signed up -- those 250 miles would be nice in the primary account!*

*Happy weekend everyone*


----------



## Cinderella6174

This may seem like a silly question but...
If I manage to get enough AM to get the Disney 5 day passes, can I still add the Dining Plan to my trip? we are starting to look at a DVC rental for the trip and I think I may (bc of this group) get enough AM for 1 or 2 passes before August, but my hubbie wants the dining plan.
Thanks everyone


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I also used the Sobeys redeem 95AM coupon today and nothing showed on my receipt - hope it works! That was my 7th ShopTheBlock offer used!



Does your receipt have a line "promo 8" somewhere. I think that is the STB coupon that needs to be used. The 25AM I hope will show up in a few weeks (at least that's the way it works at Metro)


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can i just put out there that i want all of you to remind me the next time there are ANY promos attached to online shopping DON'T BOTHER!!! I'm super annoyed right now with the whole process --- i placed 6 orders, 3 per card spread from the 23rd - 27th to take advantage of the 15x and free shipping, extra discounts and whatever. Here's my current results:*
> 
> *Indigo got 2 books both 50% off and paid with my Gift card from Rexall -- arrived fine but still no miles posted*
> *Sportchek ordered a hat for hubby -- on sale and free shipping --- WRONG item arrived and still no miles don't want to return it cause it will screw with the whole AM thing*
> *Source ordered some Bluetooth headphones AWESOME deal -- email saying they shipped sent on Tuesday and would be here by today nope still not here and they use Canada Post so maybe Monday? Miles posted within 24 hours -- ALL of them even the 15x*
> *Marks ordered some boots, again great deal, ordered Monday they arrived Wednesday -- no miles posted*
> *Forever 21 ordered 2 pair of PJ pants -- AMEX charged but never got an email confirming the order and it's still sitting as "NEW" in their system no indication of shipping and obviously no miles*
> *Amazon-- OMG i'm quite twitched over this order. Was hard to get to the min for free shipping that was on the 23rd -- email saying it would be here by Wednesday. This morning an email telling me one item not available so order was adjusted but i have NO idea how much they charged me now, did i meet the $20.00 for the order to count towards the StB coupon and will they now charge me shipping for the rest of the order? Tonight another email saying "We recently learned that we may miss your delivery promise for your Amazon.ca Order and apologize for the inconvenience. " Uhm, you think??? They also use CP so heaven knows when that will arrive and yet again NO MILES*
> *SO 6 orders and not ONE of them worked perfectly -- I've received 3 of them and 1 was wrong and the other 3 are lost in the delivery system somewhere. This counts for a coupon on both cards and the 150 AM bonus. We won't have a problem with our primary card since we've already done 6 coupons without the shopping BUT 1 was the stupid chocolate bars that i'm not sure will credit so heading to Foodland tomorrow to see what we can accomplish.  The new card might be a challenge now though and i'm wishing i hadn't been greedy and signed up -- those 250 miles would be nice in the primary account!*
> 
> *Happy weekend everyone*


Same frustration here with online ordering. Luckily I ordered not for STB but for the 15X miles promotion. Ordered 3 banker box desktop drawers from Staples. Can’t believe that they sent them one by one without any packaging. Two arrived and the cardboards are all bent and damaged. Waiting for the last one to arrive and then return them all. I don’t care about the bonus miles. I am going to vent my heart out when calling Customer Service later. Who on earth would ship banker boxes this way?????

Thanks for listening! Have fun AM hunting this weekend!!


----------



## amie416

Cinderella6174 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but...
> If I manage to get enough AM to get the Disney 5 day passes, can I still add the Dining Plan to my trip? we are starting to look at a DVC rental for the trip and I think I may (bc of this group) get enough AM for 1 or 2 passes before August, but my hubbie wants the dining plan.
> Thanks everyone



As far as I recall, you must book a package to get the dining plan.  However, DVC members are exempt from this and can book DDP with any DVC reservation, so you should be good as long as you’re renting DVC.

If you book with Disney directly, you’ll need to add at least one 1-day ticket to your reservation to make it eligible for DDP.  So you could get AM tickets for everyone in your party except one person and still get DDP.

(_As an aside, I don’t think the DDP is worth it at all... I would totally just load that amount of money on to a Disney Gift Card to pay for dining... but I understand that some people really like to pre-pay._)


----------



## hdrolfe

Cinderella6174 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but...
> If I manage to get enough AM to get the Disney 5 day passes, can I still add the Dining Plan to my trip? we are starting to look at a DVC rental for the trip and I think I may (bc of this group) get enough AM for 1 or 2 passes before August, but my hubbie wants the dining plan.
> Thanks everyone



I'm not sure about DVC, I believe you can add the dining package (from when I've looked into renting points). With a regular room reservation you can get a "ticketless package" but you have to call. So you would get the room (you can apply any discounts) and the dining plan.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Same frustration here with online ordering. Luckily I ordered not for STB but for the 15X miles promotion. Ordered 3 banker box desktop drawers from Staples. Can’t believe that they sent them one by one without any packaging. Two arrived and the cardboards are all bent and damaged. Waiting for the last one to arrive and then return them all. I don’t care about the bonus miles. I am going to vent my heart out when calling Customer Service later. Who on earth would ship banker boxes this way?????
> 
> Thanks for listening! Have fun AM hunting this weekend!!


*OH i HATE Staples delivery! Only reason i might order to have it shipped here is if i know i will be home all day and then i leave a BIG sign on the door saying I'm home, ring the doorbell and DO NOT leave the order on my step. Our screen door opens OUT so we have had to go out the back door and around the house to move packages before and in the winter that presents an whole different problem  They also are terrible when it comes to giving the bonus miles for any of these promos.*

*IF you order from them again have it shipped to the store for pickup! Side note though, their online chat is AMAZING! They will handle the return and send out their driver to pick it up , no charge!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH i HATE Staples delivery! Only reason i might order to have it shipped here is if i know i will be home all day and then i leave a BIG sign on the door saying I'm home, ring the doorbell and DO NOT leave the order on my step. Our screen door opens OUT so we have had to go out the back door and around the house to move packages before and in the winter that presents an whole different problem  They also are terrible when it comes to giving the bonus miles for any of these promos.*
> 
> *IF you order from them again have it shipped to the store for pickup! Side note though, their online chat is AMAZING! They will handle the return and send out their driver to pick it up , no charge!*


Great to know about the online chat. Thanks Jacqueline!


----------



## tinkerone

amie416 said:


> As far as I recall, you must book a package to get the dining plan.  However, DVC members are exempt from this and can book DDP with any DVC reservation, so you should be good as long as you’re renting DVC.
> 
> If you book with Disney directly, you’ll need to add at least one 1-day ticket to your reservation to make it eligible for DDP.  So you could get AM tickets for everyone in your party except one person and still get DDP.
> 
> (_As an aside, I don’t think the DDP is worth it at all... I would totally just load that amount of money on to a Disney Gift Card to pay for dining... but I understand that some people really like to pre-pay._)


This changed about a year (or so) ago.  You can now get DDP with a room only reservation.  I went last month with a brother and sister.  They purchased a package with DDP and I went room only as I have an Annual pass.  I was able to book it by phoning in (the only way you can do it for room only) however I never did complete the purchase.  I'm in total agreement with your aside note, I really don't think its worth it and I feel I came out way ahead of my siblings by not prepaying.


----------



## isabellea

I don’t know about the DDP with a DVC rental but you can get a ticketless package if you call. You only need to book your room-only with Disney. I did it in July 2015 with tickets from Airmiles and Undercover Tourist.


----------



## Dylemma1

Jacqueline sorry to hear about your online experience. I was trying to go for it, I spent about 2 hours looking at different sites trying to find deals but most wanted you to spend $50 to get the free shipping,  I finally gave up.
Sounds like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## mort1331

100% you can add the dining plan up to 2 days before you arrive. There is always discussions on the merits of the DP, each family is different. We have added it 1/2 the time. We get our room and tickets, and book our reservations. Then we have time to decide if the DP is worth it. Add up the approx cost of the main dinners we are going to and go from there. If you are going in 2018, know that the DP has changed again. The reg now includes alcohol, and 2 snacks. This may be good or bad for your family. It also increased the price per day to 

*PER ADULT, PER NIGHT*
(adults are 10 years and older in Disney prices) *PER CHILD, PER NIGHT*
(children are 3-9 years old in Disney prices)

Quick Service Dining


2 quick-service meals
2 snacks
1 refillable mug
$52.50 $21.74
Regular Dining


1 table-service meal
1 quick-service meal
2 snacks
1 refillable mug
$75.49 $25.75
Deluxe Dining


3 meals (any combination of table-service and quick-service)
2 snacks
1 refillable mug
$116.25 $39.99


----------



## mort1331

Also if your looking for DVC rental for next year. Start looking now, depending on the time, they book up quick. It is different then reg rooms and look on the DVC boards here to get to know the difference.


----------



## Sailormoon2

amie416 said:


> you must book a package to get the dining plan.


I know it has been answered, but I will just confirm that you can add dinning plan to just about anything.


----------



## flower_petals

I am also waiting on indigo to go through. It's my 3rd for the promo.  I feel like I should do one more just in case it doesn't come in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but...
> If I manage to get enough AM to get the Disney 5 day passes, can I still add the Dining Plan to my trip? we are starting to look at a DVC rental for the trip and I think I may (bc of this group) get enough AM for 1 or 2 passes before August, but my hubbie wants the dining plan.
> Thanks everyone


*We rented last year (LOVED it BTW!!) and getting the DP was an option that the owner could book for us if we had chosen to do that. You just need to pay the owner up front -- we rented thru David's and a private owner as well.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had a rather successful hunting trip today :*

*Sobeys :3 bread for 30 miles, 1 box of holiday Rice Krispies & a car freshener Redeemed 95 AM: leftover cost applied to GC from last promo 5.97*
*Foodland card # 1:a black forest cake for 50 AM and a 4 pack of greek yogurt Redeemed 95 AM leftover cost applied to GC .98*
*Foodland card # 2: Haagen Daz PB chocolate ice cream (snagged a bonus surprise 10 AM!!!) and some too-good-to-be true frozen cheesecake bites (in store sampling really does work  ) Redeemed 95 AM leftover cost applied to GC 2.43*
*Total AM to card 1 once miles post from the redemption :65*
*Total AM to card 2 once miles post from redemption: 75*

*Cost applied to GC : $9.38*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *We rented last year (LOVED it BTW!!) and getting the DP was an option that the owner could book for us if we had chosen to do that. You just need to pay the owner up front -- we rented thru David's and a private owner as well.*


Wow what a great private owner.....


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Wow what a great private owner.....


*The absolute BEST! We were on the GO bus one day last week (yeah don't ask or judge  ) drove past a certain Timmy's and you popped into my mind  That was without a doubt our best Disney vacay yet (even with the flu!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heads up for some potential big earning at Rexall tomorrow !! The weekend offer is a threshold spend PLUS Sunday is the head-to-toe event. Here's how it will play out in this house! The initial offer is spend $50.00 get 60 BUT if those products are all head-to-toe it's another 100 AM. We need razor blades, toothbrush heads, 2 different kinds of toothpaste, and have several stockings to stuff. I think we can do this at least twice, one for each card maybe even 3 times depending on how much time the hubby wants to spend with his AM crazed wife *


----------



## amie416

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heads up for some potential big earning at Rexall tomorrow !! The weekend offer is a threshold spend PLUS Sunday is the head-to-toe event. Here's how it will play out in this house! The initial offer is spend $50.00 get 60 BUT if those products are all head-to-toe it's another 100 AM. We need razor blades, toothbrush heads, 2 different kinds of toothpaste, and have several stockings to stuff. I think we can do this at least twice, one for each card maybe even 3 times depending on how much time the hubby wants to spend with his AM crazed wife *



Oooh... I wasn't going to do Rexall this week, but maybe I can make it work...  Do you know where I can find out what items qualify and what the restrictions are?


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Beauty event--spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
Weekend special airmiles-- spend $50.00 get 60 airmiles
Total spend $50.00 get 160 airmiles.
I am going to try and use this tomorrow
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Dec01-Beauty-PPD

For people who have experience with this maybe you can help with a couple of questions?

Do you think regular or coconut epsom salt would qualify?
Do you think a man's shave gift set would qualify?


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

amie416 said:


> Oooh... I wasn't going to do Rexall this week, but maybe I can make it work...  Do you know where I can find out what items qualify and what the restrictions are?





bababear_50 said:


> For people who have experience with this maybe you can help with a couple of questions?
> Do you think regular or coconut epsom salt would qualify?
> Do you think a man's shave gift set would qualify?
> 
> Hugs Mel


*From the flyer and based on what it says I think the shave set would qualify.*
**


----------



## amie416

Excellent!  I have some Load and Go coupons that should fall into those categories to boost up the total miles too...


----------



## mamaofsix

Question:  I normally use the 'Ebates' portal to buy from Amazon.  Is there anyway to collect ebates as well as airmiles when shopping on Amazon.ca, or do you have to choose one portal or the other?


----------



## kuhltiffany

mamaofsix said:


> Question:  I normally use the 'Ebates' portal to buy from Amazon.  Is there anyway to collect ebates as well as airmiles when shopping on Amazon.ca, or do you have to choose one portal or the other?



Since both are click-throughs, you have to pick one.  Another way to double-dip is possible though, if you pay with a credit card that has points/miles.


----------



## bababear_50

So I am just doing my "Santa" list and oh my gosh I almost forgot that one of my son's is not going to Cuba after Christmas with us sooooooooooooooooooo .......................... I (Santa) has to make him a regular stocking.
Off to Rexall to see what I can do.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

Donald - my hero said:


> *We rented last year (LOVED it BTW!!) and getting the DP was an option that the owner could book for us if we had chosen to do that. You just need to pay the owner up front -- we rented thru David's and a private owner as well.*


 Do you have the contact info for the owner? There are so many people and boards out there, it is hard to know which to go with, or even trust.
Thank you very much everyone for answering!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Had another awesome hunting trip today! *


*Metro total spent pre-tax $105.83 once the threshold spend is added from head office total AM snagged 123 (long time since my entire Metro shop was above my 1:1)*
*Rexall main card total pre-tax: $51.47 ALL products fell under the head-to-toe event plus some LnG offers for 167 AM snagged*
*Rexall new card total pre-tax: $50.92 again ALL products Head-to-toe for total of 162 AM snagged*
*Foodland run for new card chocolate bars to get the StB offer of 20 AM, paid with Gift Card from last promo*
*Rexall was great fun since hubby has clued in that this will help us get away from winter (travel certificates here we come!) he re-arranged the cart multiple times to get as close to the $50 mark without going over. The cashier was one of my favs and when it was time to ring us in she called over another employee to watch "this is one of our veteran AM hunters, watch what she'll do!"*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> this is one of our veteran AM hunters, watch what she'll do!"


Awesome!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Had another awesome hunting trip today! *
> 
> 
> *Metro total spent pre-tax $105.83 once the threshold spend is added from head office total AM snagged 123 (long time since my entire Metro shop was above my 1:1)*
> *Rexall main card total pre-tax: $51.47 ALL products fell under the head-to-toe event plus some LnG offers for 167 AM snagged*
> *Rexall new card total pre-tax: $50.92 again ALL products Head-to-toe for total of 162 AM snagged*
> *Foodland run for new card chocolate bars to get the StB offer of 20 AM, paid with Gift Card from last promo*
> *Rexall was great fun since hubby has clued in that this will help us get away from winter (travel certificates here we come!) he re-arranged the cart multiple times to get as close to the $50 mark without going over. The cashier was one of my favs and when it was time to ring us in she called over another employee to watch "this is one of our veteran AM hunters, watch what she'll do!"*




That is awesome Hon.
I wasn't sure I could do this one at Rexall,,,,but it went well.............
I picked up a Nivea Mens gift set for DS
One package of razors for DS
One bottle of Neutrogena facial wash for DS
One Ivory Aloe body wash for DS
Two EOS hand lotion gift sets for the two secretaries at my school.
One mini Herbacin hand cream set for my DGD.
I got the 160 but I also had a Load N Go for 25 airmiles for skin care products so
it ended up with a total of 187 airmiles for a $56.00 shop.
Not too shabby of a weekend for me.
Hugs Mel

P.S.
I wanted to mention that Halls cough drops are $1.25 each pack at Sobeys--buy 4 and get 20 bonus airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> That is awesome Hon.
> I wasn't sure I could do this one at Rexall,,,,but it went well.............
> I picked up a Nivea Mens gift set for DS
> One package of razors for DS
> One bottle of Neutrogena facial wash for DS
> One Ivory Aloe body wash for DS
> Two EOS hand lotion gift sets for the two secretaries at my school.
> One mini Herbacin hand cream set for my DGD.
> I got the 160 but I also had a Load N Go for 25 airmiles for skin care products so
> it ended up with a total of 187 airmiles for a $56.00 shop.
> Not too shabby of a weekend for me.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S.
> I wanted to mention that Halls cough drops are $1.25 each pack at Sobeys--buy 4 and get 20 bonus airmiles.


*When we were wandering around doing our hunting trip (took us 40 minutes!) we past the men's gift sets and i saw the sign attached -- i immediately reached for my phone to send you a message because you had asked and realized i don't have enough data left to pull up the DIS-boards!!!*


----------



## amie416

Nice Rexall hauls!!  I had to sit down today and ask myself if I really needed anything from Rexall... the answer was no, so I sat this round out.  

However, I did go to FoodLand to get two $150 gift cards for 300 bonus AM.  My fridge and freezer are full right now, but I'm sure I'll find a few Sobeys deals in the coming weeks to spend them on.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks to everyone on this thread, I've earned 14,678 AM so far this year!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Last week was crazy.  Everyone in our house was sick.  Two adults, two teens - at the same time!  Ugh..  So I missed out on the Rexall spend $50 get 110 coupon & my load+go.  Plus, I believe, 3 STB coupons I wanted to use on my husband's new AM account before they expired.  Today I need to look at the new flyers, make up a list and get out there.

I also just spent 30 minutes on the phone with an Indigo CSR.  Picture my head banging off my computer desk...  On Nov 9th I placed an online order (3 Christmas items) to get the 50 AM offered in regards to AM's new website.  I just realized one book never arrived.  It was due to be released late November and would ship then.  Now it's "sold out" online but available in stores.  She didn't seem to know what to do.  She wanted to cancel the order first.  Then said it was already cancelled and refunded.  Then had to figure out how I would access said refund as I no longer have the gift card.  She was about to give me a gift card number to use in the future but seemed surprised I was startled to learn it had over $5,000 available on it!     Finally decided the book order was not actually cancelled yet (which I could see myself online) yet.  Then was undecided how to give me a refund.  It was finally decided she would phone the OTC to let them know I was coming in for the book and to give it to me.  We shall see how that goes...   I printed out my order form and the info showing the book sold out online, as well as a phone call reference # to bring with me.


----------



## blue888

Car rental is booked. Another Universal ticket is ordered.  

Now to see what good deals are coming up!


----------



## blue888

Question:
I have a mobile Rexall offer of spend $30 get 60AM. Can I stack this with the Shop the Block offer, spend $40 on fragrance and get 40 AM's?  Anyone know?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No sightings of the weekly Rexall coupon -- I'm counting on that showing up because i need some stuff that didn't fall under the head-to-toe event. *

*BUT i did get this, and joke's on them -- with the StB I will actually manage this one! Last year they attached a dollar value and we were hard pressed to meet it!!!*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Question:
> I have a mobile Rexall offer of spend $30 get 60AM. Can I stack this with the Shop the Block offer, spend $40 on fragrance and get 40 AM's?  Anyone know?


*Are you referring to your LoadNGo offer that you loaded onto your card? If so, yup you can stack offers at Rexall and if you can wait a bit to do your shopping there *should* be coupon show up soon that will also stack and it will be a threshold spend as well. It usually shows up in my email by 9:30 but it's not here yet *


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *Are you referring to your LoadNGo offer that you loaded onto your card? If so, yup you can stack offers at Rexall and if you can wait a bit to do your shopping there *should* be coupon show up soon that will also stack and it will be a threshold spend as well. It usually shows up in my email by 9:30 but it's not here yet *


Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Are you referring to your LoadNGo offer that you loaded onto your card? If so, yup you can stack offers at Rexall and if you can wait a bit to do your shopping there *should* be coupon show up soon that will also stack and it will be a threshold spend as well. It usually shows up in my email by 9:30 but it's not here yet *


I've been waiting also.  Odd it's not there and I would really like it to be.  Come on Rexall/AirMiles!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *No sightings of the weekly Rexall coupon -- I'm counting on that showing up because i need some stuff that didn't fall under the head-to-toe event. *
> 
> *BUT i did get this, and joke's on them -- with the StB I will actually manage this one! Last year they attached a dollar value and we were hard pressed to meet it!!!*
> *View attachment 286751*


My offer is use 78 times, get 230.  We'll see, it is Christmas so maybe.


----------



## kerreyn

I've come to the very sad realization that I won't be getting the StB 2000 bonus.  The deals out west suck, and I'm not prepared to spend money where I normally wouldn't.  I'll qualify for the 1000 bonus though, so I guess that'll have to do.


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> I've come to the very sad realization that I won't be getting the StB 2000 bonus.  The deals out west suck, and I'm not prepared to spend money where I normally wouldn't.  I'll qualify for the 1000 bonus though, so I guess that'll have to do.



How close are you to getting the 7 coupons. There is something you could do, get a friend in Ontario to use the Foodland and Sobeys spend 95Cash AM get 25AM coupon for you. They could purchase some food items that are then donated to the foodbank (pay the slight extra as a contribution) and you get your two extra coupon needed. It would mean co-ordinating the unlocking of your cash account. You would need to email a copy of your card that could be printed off etc, but I think it might work.

Just a thought.


----------



## blue888

kerreyn said:


> I've come to the very sad realization that I won't be getting the StB 2000 bonus.  The deals out west suck, and I'm not prepared to spend money where I normally wouldn't.  I'll qualify for the 1000 bonus though, so I guess that'll have to do.


I'm only getting 5 too I think for the same reasons.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *No sightings of the weekly Rexall coupon -- I'm counting on that showing up because i need some stuff that didn't fall under the head-to-toe event. *
> 
> *BUT i did get this, and joke's on them -- with the StB I will actually manage this one! Last year they attached a dollar value and we were hard pressed to meet it!!!*
> *View attachment 286751*



LOL. I'm wondering if they base this on regular transaction levels. I just got the same email but I have to use my card 98 times to get 360 airmiles!!


----------



## cari12

kerreyn said:


> I've come to the very sad realization that I won't be getting the StB 2000 bonus.  The deals out west suck, and I'm not prepared to spend money where I normally wouldn't.  I'll qualify for the 1000 bonus though, so I guess that'll have to do.



I am close to that realization as I missed the deadline on the first Rexall coupon and miss-read the 2nd one and thought it was on anything but it has to be on fragrance - no one in my family uses fragrance. So I am hard pressed for a 7th offer. Although it's hard to give up 1000 miles for 1 purchase - deciding between trying to find something for $50 at TopShop Topman or a purchase online from Oster. Neither were a planned purchase  . Really challenging out West!! I would have loved to be able to buy a few chocolate bars and a taco kit and call it a day.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *No sightings of the weekly Rexall coupon -- I'm counting on that showing up because i need some stuff that didn't fall under the head-to-toe event. *
> 
> *BUT i did get this, and joke's on them -- with the StB I will actually manage this one! Last year they attached a dollar value and we were hard pressed to meet it!!!*
> *View attachment 286751*



I opted in to the STB BMO 25 transaction promo for 0 airmiles.  Of course I don't get an additional BMO offer.  Hmmm, guess who won't bother with BMO next year!


----------



## Sailormoon2

I also got the BMO offer. Our's was 38 transactions for 90 AM.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> How close are you to getting the 7 coupons. There is something you could do, get a friend in Ontario to use the Foodland and Sobeys spend 95Cash AM get 25AM coupon for you. They could purchase some food items that are then donated to the foodbank (pay the slight extra as a contribution) and you get your two extra coupon needed. It would mean co-ordinating the unlocking of your cash account. You would need to email a copy of your card that could be printed off etc, but I think it might work.
> 
> Just a thought.




Unfortunately, I don't have any friends out east to do this.  It's okay, I've got all the passes we need for both WDW and DL plus UO and UH.  Now I'm starting to save up for travel vouchers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I would love to offer to help out our fellow hunters who are in coupon dry areas of the country!! I would be more than willing to do the chocolate bar and combine it with the redeem cash miles to give you 2 -- i pass a few Sobeys when I'm in Toronto and now that i know i need to insist the miles get added I could do that. Not sure if i saw the taco kits but i could look. Just start a PM with me, email me a copy of your card and we'll set up when you can unlock your account.*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would love to offer to help out our fellow hunters who are in coupon dry areas of the country!! I would be more than willing to do the chocolate bar and combine it with the redeem cash miles to give you 2 -- i pass a few Sobeys when I'm in Toronto and now that i know i need to insist the miles get added I could do that. Not sure if i saw the taco kits but i could look. Just start a PM with me, email me a copy of your card and we'll set up when you can unlock your account.*




Jacqueline - you are an awesome person!  I appreciate the offer, but I'm still pretty happy with 1000.


----------



## marchingstar

The StB coupon out in the west that really irks me is the sobeys one. It's basically the same offer that sobeys does every weekend (spend 100, get 95/100/whatever), but it was only available for one weekend, and it was the weekend after Blue Friday! 

I decided not to use it, because I had just spent a bunch on Blue Friday, thinking we would see more coupons like it as the StB period went on. But nope--just the one grocery coupon for us in the West! I mean, Blue Friday is a pretty great way to build up lots of miles. But it still seems terrible. 

I'm not complaining too hard because I will make 7 or 8 of the coupons without really changing my spending habits. But it is irksome how differently air miles runs in the different parts of the country. I'm sure this is how lots of ON peeps feel around our monthly Blue Friday bonuses, so I know we're all wishing we could have access to the great deals we see everywhere!


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> The StB coupon out in the west that really irks me is the sobeys one. It's basically the same offer that sobeys does every weekend (spend 100, get 95/100/whatever), but it was only available for one weekend, and it was the weekend after Blue Friday!
> 
> I decided not to use it, because I had just spent a bunch on Blue Friday, thinking we would see more coupons like it as the StB period went on. But nope--just the one grocery coupon for us in the West! I mean, Blue Friday is a pretty great way to build up lots of miles. But it still seems terrible.
> 
> I'm not complaining too hard because I will make 7 or 8 of the coupons without really changing my spending habits. But it is irksome how differently air miles runs in the different parts of the country. I'm sure this is how lots of ON peeps feel around our monthly Blue Friday bonuses, so I know we're all wishing we could have access to the great deals we see everywhere!




Agreed about the Safeway/Sobey's coupon - we were out of the country, and didn't get back until after the coupon expired.  

I thought I could do it, but I'd have to use the Rexall spend $40 on fragrance (our store's selection isn't that great and I'm not going to waste $40 on the nasty stuff they have).  I'd also have to use a coupon from Global Pet Foods, which I've never shopped at before.  One of our dogs is allergic to chicken and is on a specified diet - we all know what can happen when you change a dog's food so I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## kerreyn

Also - just checked my email, and still no sign of the Rexall coupon.  What gives?


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall coupon here
Hugs Mel





I don't know how to send a link to it so I sent it to Jacqueline--hopefully she can post a link
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall coupon here
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to send a link to it so I sent it to Jacqueline--hopefully she can post a link
> Hugs Mel




I wonder why it only goes till Wednesday...  I was hoping it would be a little better, since my L&G is 100am wus $80.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I wonder why it only goes till Wednesday...  I was hoping it would be a little better, since my L&G is 100am wus $80.



Possibly a "better" coupon for a one day Thursday promo ... hopefully!


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Rexall.  Spent $88.69, got 174 air miles.  Not my best, but got a bunch of stocking stuffers taken care of.

I asked the cashier about the coupon expiring early, and he didn't know why.  He actually said that there have been times that they find out about sales/specials from customers, not their head office, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Possibly a "better" coupon for a one day Thursday promo ... hopefully!


I agree...............21 days before Christmas and we should see some good offers.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, got the coupon myself -- very late. All of the other times that the coupon is only valid till Wednesday there has been  a HUGE one for Thursday. My LnG offer is spend $60 get 100 AM so I'll wait it out.*

*Spend $30.00 get 50 AM Valid Monday Dec 4th to WEDNESDAY Dec 6th*


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Agreed about the Safeway/Sobey's coupon - we were out of the country, and didn't get back until after the coupon expired.
> 
> I thought I could do it, but I'd have to use the Rexall spend $40 on fragrance (our store's selection isn't that great and I'm not going to waste $40 on the nasty stuff they have).  I'd also have to use a coupon from Global Pet Foods, which I've never shopped at before.  One of our dogs is allergic to chicken and is on a specified diet - we all know what can happen when you change a dog's food so I'm not going to chance it.



oh i get that! we have a cat who can only eat food from the vet. i usually get some treats as christmas gifts for family pets, so that’s my plan for global pets. or you could get some food for a local shelter or rescue? but of course, then you’re spending money just for miles and maybe it won’t feel worth it.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm super impatient today. Just checked my email and I have the coupon so here it is but Jacqueline just beat me to the punch.

Mel to link something open up a new tab and open the link from Rexall. Type your reply here on this discussion board then click on the icon that looks like a chain link above in the tool bar when you're typing your reply. That opens up a new box. Copy the address for the coupon https... into this box and click insert. It's that easy.

Don't know if that helps, hope so.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I'm super impatient today. Just checked my email and I have the coupon so here it is but Jacqueline just beat me to the punch.
> 
> Mel to link something open up a new tab and open the link from Rexall. Type your reply here on this discussion board then click on the icon that looks like a chain link above in the tool bar when you're typing your reply. That opens up a new box. Copy the address for the coupon https... into this box and click insert. It's that easy.
> 
> Don't know if that helps, hope so.


*It's actually even easier if you want it to just be a simple link and not fancy-pants like I've learned to do.*
****Directions for a Windows based computer, i know NADA about Apples or smart phones *


*Open whatever link in a new tab*
*Highlight the address bar and right click and select "copy"*
*Then to insert it in your post simply right click and choose "paste"*

*Your link will then look like this (using same coupon link)*
*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2017/Dec04/Dec4COUPON-3050-ONMB.pdf*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I'm super impatient today. Just checked my email and I have the coupon so here it is but Jacqueline just beat me to the punch.
> 
> Mel to link something open up a new tab and open the link from Rexall. Type your reply here on this discussion board then click on the icon that looks like a chain link above in the tool bar when you're typing your reply. That opens up a new box. Copy the address for the coupon https... into this box and click insert. It's that easy.
> 
> Don't know if that helps, hope so.



Donald and Ottawamom

lol..............lol................. lol
I live with two sons--one a computer programmer and one a computer systems analyst ....
I usually just make them do stuff for me . Sometimes they try the old "Mam have you tried turning the computer on and then off" routine on me. I did not contribute to any of their natural computer abilities.
I'll give it a try in the future but no promises.
Yeah I think I will wait for Thursday and see what's posted.
Thanks guys
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Does anyone have any need for a large order at Staples? I have a one-time coupon code for Spend $200 get 100 AM up for grabs *


----------



## mort1331

I hear the pain of our westcoast peeps. But look at it this way. If you have the 5 for 1000. Then the extra 2 needed just need to cost less than70bucks to make it worth it. Remember t hat extra 1000am is worth over 100 bucks. So finding something less is having them pay you. So sometimes buying sometjkng and donating it might be worth it. That is why so many bought pickels. AM paid you too. So do your math and hope it works for you all. Good Luck


----------



## ottawamom

I've just joined the new millennium today. DS just taught me how to log onto Netflix. A whole new world has just opened up!


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> I opted in to the STB BMO 25 transaction promo for 0 airmiles.  Of course I don't get an additional BMO offer.  Hmmm, guess who won't bother with BMO next year!


I did the same....and now I'm working on the 25 transactions with AMEX.  I'm doing my charitable givings-that I usually do between Christmas and New Years-now.  That will definitely help!  AND, that will be #7 of STB for me. So, fingers crossed!


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *Does anyone have any need for a large order at Staples? I have a one-time coupon code for Spend $200 get 100 AM up for grabs *


 
Is it good in ON only? I'm actually going tomorrow to look at buying a cell phone that's $200


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Is it good in ON only? I'm actually going tomorrow to look at buying a cell phone that's $200


*Sent you a PM with all the deets!*


----------



## chris1212

My BMO Mastercard offer is 29 transactions for 130 air miles.  I'm getting close to that from the STB offer, but have now moved onto the 25 transactions for my Amex!  Guess I need to switch back to BMO after the 14th!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I need to go back to Sobey's tomorrow or Thursday for another xBox gift card.

If anyone in Atlantic Canada would like me to complete an offer for them (most likely I'll do the chocolate bars again), I can.  If you need two, I can add the Herbal Essance in as well and stock up on that.  I'll make sure your STB is/are the only item(s) on the receipt and will scan & e-mail the receipt to you in case you need it as proof to Air Miles later on.


----------



## mkmommy

My BMO offer is use 75 times and get 250 AM.

I normally have 30-40 transactions a month.  If I buy gas every time I need 15 litres at Shell (commuting to Toronto) that will get me an additional 15 uses. I was going to pay  our March break trip off after Dec 9, so I guess I will buy $25.00 Disney Gift cards for the remaining uses I will need.


----------



## amie416

Well, I did the math and I can get over 150 air miles at Rexall today for a $30 spend if I combine the email coupon with some of my Load and Go offers... part of me wants to wait and see what promotions come out on Thursday, but I can’t really argue with a 5-to-$1 Air Miles ratio.  Looks like I’m going shopping at lunch!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, how do you get these offers with BMO?  I have a World Elite card, which is my only card.  Maybe they don't need to push me to use it, therefore, no transaction promo?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, how do you get these offers with BMO?  I have a World Elite card, which is my only card.  Maybe they don't need to push me to use it, therefore, no transaction promo?


They were targeted by email.  Mine is the World Elite as well however I do have a Amex.


----------



## Dylemma1

I didn't get the Rexall coupon. I'm in Ontario.


----------



## Dylemma1

Can I print off the Rexall coupon that was linked on these boards?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> Can I print off the Rexall coupon that was linked on these boards?


*Most definitely! If you miss it in the chatter of this thread i usually have it posted in the first post of this thread. You can ignore the wording about can't be combined with other offers since it will in fact stack with other offers and flyer specials. You need to go into your Airmiles profile and make sure you have checked off that you want email from partners, if you have already done that you might want to try toggling off the emails and then signing out of your account, sign back in and toggle it back on and then sign back out. Not sure if that does actually work or if it just makes me feel better when it seems like my offers have dried up! Also sign up on the Rexall site to receive their newsletter.*

*Happy hunting!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro (Ontario) issued extra personal airmiles coupons expiring Dec 31 along with the regular weekly personal coupons.  I usually get the extra promo ones when they offer them but this time my daughter and husband received some as well so they may be being more generous this time around.

Not sure if someone has already posted this, I received the email last Thursday and haven't seen anyone mention it.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ugh, a  bit off topic but DH and I headed out to Shoppers Drug Mart for the points redemption day...  we were hoping to get some family video games or something like that... and talk about pathetic, there's nothing to speak of besides a lone PS4 for $350!!!  We haven't really paid attention to the electronics section but oh man I was very disappointed to not find anything.    So frustrating when you go to redeem and there is nothing one wants!!!   They USED to have a whole shelf of games.  Now it's just a massive gift card wall, and of course no Disney cards 

Sorry, sorry, just that I know my "AirMiles buddies" will understand this frustration with loyalty programs!!!


----------



## pigletto

Do you have any other locations you can try? I was in 2 Shoppers on the weekend. One was in a mall and the video game section was pretty picked over. The other is in our small downtown and had waaaayyyy more video game stock.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

cari12 said:


> no one in my family uses fragrance.





mort1331 said:


> Remember t hat extra 1000am is worth over 100 bucks. So finding something less is having them pay you. So sometimes buying sometjkng and donating it might be worth it



The coupon collecting out west has been challenging to say the least.  We have NO Rexall close here.  I was able to do the Safeway/Sobeys shop...i used that and combined my shop and load offers and got a decent haul that weekend too.  I did do a little road trip on Saturday and made it to Rexall....and I did purchase some fragrance.  I have donated them to a charity for kids xmas gifts.  I try to donate teenage gifts as they often get overlooked as toys are easier to donate.  So I killed two birds with one stone.  I'm hoping I will get my 7...but my first shell fill up didn't go as planned and I had went into the store after I had paid...and she entered the coupon on my card...but I don't see if showing.   I still have the till receipt from her entering the coupon with my card and my receipt from the pump.  So I will be calling to be sure I get the coupon for that one.  But I just have two more shops to do...then I will have all the coupons I can use without spending outside of what we normally would


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The coupon collecting out west has been challenging to say the least.  We have NO Rexall close here.  I was able to do the Safeway/Sobeys shop...i used that and combined my shop and load offers and got a decent haul that weekend too.  I did do a little road trip on Saturday and made it to Rexall....and I did purchase some fragrance.  I have donated them to a charity for kids xmas gifts.  I try to donate teenage gifts as they often get overlooked as toys are easier to donate.  So I killed two birds with one stone.  I'm hoping I will get my 7...but my first shell fill up didn't go as planned and I had went into the store after I had paid...and she entered the coupon on my card...but I don't see if showing.   I still have the till receipt from her entering the coupon with my card and my receipt from the pump.  So I will be calling to be sure I get the coupon for that one.  But I just have two more shops to do...then I will have all the coupons I can use without spending outside of what we normally would



I feel very much like you, I have 6 offers done without spending too much outside what I would normally spend. We have no Rexall, Safeway/Thrifty's Liquor or Global Pets near us but may make the trek to Rexall or Safeway Liquor for the 7th offer. I really do not want to give up the 1000 miles. 
BTW, the Shell coupons are the only offer that I know for sure has posted correctly on my account as they both say STB. Safeway was lumped in with other miles, only 2 of my 3 airmileshops have posted so I may do a 4th just to be sure. My spend $50 at HBC was supposed to be 50 bonus airmiles but HBC only converted a posted 44 AM to my account - will airmiles count it for STb or not? I can see the STB listed on my HBC account but it's unclear on my AM account.


----------



## cari12

mkmommy said:


> My BMO offer is use 75 times and get 250 AM.
> 
> I normally have 30-40 transactions a month.  If I buy gas every time I need 15 litres at Shell (commuting to Toronto) that will get me an additional 15 uses. I was going to pay  our March break trip off after Dec 9, so I guess I will buy $25.00 Disney Gift cards for the remaining uses I will need.



Mine is 98 transactions for 360 AM
I think I will have to pay my cable bill $5-$10 per day and load my transit card daily instead of weekly/monthly to up my transactions significantly!


----------



## blue888

Ok. I think I have my shop planned out for tomorrow.
I have the weekly Rexall coupon (50AM), the shop the block fragrance coupon  ($40 get 40AM) and a load and go coupon ($30 for 60AM).  So I should get $150 AM for a $40 shop. These should all stack...

I also have a ton of load and go offers that are good until the 14th, so I can wait for a good offer to arrive in my mailbox to use those. The load and go are worth 92AM for $60, so hopefully a weekly coupon comes up next week that is good.


----------



## ottawamom

It is a dreary rainy day here in the Ottawa area but I ventured out none the less. Had the best day AM hunting. Total 1022AM. Got 5 GC from Foodland 750AM, Picked up some bagels and Villagio products plus a cake for the dogs 11th birthday this week (ok it was an excuse to get another cake!) 111AM. Then I was off to Rexall to do my usual weekly shop 161AM.

Now I can sit back and wait them to post.


----------



## damo

Anyone remember if there were any airmilesshops offers last December after the Black Friday weekend?  Looking to make a purchase on apple.com but hoping to get more than just 1 AM for $20.


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Anyone remember if there were any airmilesshops offers last December after the Black Friday weekend?  Looking to make a purchase on apple.com but hoping to get more than just 1 AM for $20.




I was wondering the same thing, but ended up placing an Apple order because I didn't want to wait to see if they posted anything and possibly miss the chance to order my hubby's Christmas gift...


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> I was wondering the same thing, but ended up placing an Apple order because I didn't want to wait to see if they posted anything and possibly miss the chance to order my hubby's Christmas gift...



Hubby is the one ordering it...for himself for Christmas...lol


----------



## damo

Can you no longer print a temporary card?  I can't seem to find the place to do that....hmmmm


----------



## Spotthecat

My BMO transaction offer is 99 transactions to get 620 airmiles! I think they noticed I stopped spending almost completely after cashing out my airmiles for my cruise...and now they're worried I won't come back to the card, lol. But 620 airmiles...hmmm...now I'm loving it that amazon prime ships stuff separately and randomly. How do we check how many transacitons we're actually up to?


----------



## amie416

damo said:


> Can you no longer print a temporary card?  I can't seem to find the place to do that....hmmmm



It's on the "My Profile" page...  near the bottom where it says "Replace a Card" there's a link to print a temporary one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spotthecat said:


> My BMO transaction offer is 99 transactions to get 620 airmiles! I think they noticed I stopped spending almost completely after cashing out my airmiles for my cruise...and now they're worried I won't come back to the card, lol. But 620 airmiles...hmmm...now I'm loving it that amazon prime ships stuff separately and randomly. How do we check how many transacitons we're actually up to?



You would just go to your online cc transactions and count them.


----------



## damo

amie416 said:


> It's on the "My Profile" page...  near the bottom where it says "Replace a Card" there's a link to print a temporary one.



Thank you!!!!  I never went into that page, just was looking at the drop down menu.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone booked a vacation with Marlin Travel?

I think I'm going to book today.  How do I maximize AM earnings?   I'm looking at the STB coupon for Marlin and it says 50 miles for purchasing a gift card of $100-$2000 dollars.  Should I purchase the $2000 dollar card (the trip is $3500) with my Amex...my thinking is that Amex will see it as a sponsor purchase and credit me 1/$10.  Last time I booked with them I didn't get that because my card showed a charge from WestJet not Marlin.

If there is no way to get extra miles I'll just book it online but Marlin online is showing the resort I want as sold out but other sites still have it.

Help guys!!!!!  If I had booked 10 or so days ago the trip would have been $500 less so now it's panic time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*STOP the presses and hold your Rexall trips off till tomorrow, i just got an early head's up and link to the coupon and as i predicted, it's much better than the one that expires today*

*Spend $50 get 110 AM Valid Thursday Dec 7th ONLY


@blue888 I hope i caught you before you headed out -- bigger return with this coupon!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone booked a vacation with Marlin Travel?
> 
> I think I'm going to book today.  How do I maximize AM earnings?   I'm looking at the STB coupon for Marlin and it says 50 miles for purchasing a gift card of $100-$2000 dollars.  Should I purchase the $2000 dollar card (the trip is $3500) with my Amex...my thinking is that Amex will see it as a sponsor purchase and credit me 1/$10.  Last time I booked with them I didn't get that because my card showed a charge from WestJet not Marlin.
> 
> If there is no way to get extra miles I'll just book it online but Marlin online is showing the resort I want as sold out but other sites still have it.
> 
> Help guys!!!!!  If I had booked 10 or so days ago the trip would have been $500 less so now it's panic time.


*Haven't booked with them but i'm doing a bit of research for you, i'll see what i can dig up *


----------



## kitntrip

Ugh! So I made an order for Children's place to use a Shop the Block offer and 1 of my items sold out so my threshold is 3 bucks short so it doesn't count. Seriously thinking of making another and returning the first order when I get it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone booked a vacation with Marlin Travel?
> 
> I think I'm going to book today.  How do I maximize AM earnings?   I'm looking at the STB coupon for Marlin and it says 50 miles for purchasing a gift card of $100-$2000 dollars.  Should I purchase the $2000 dollar card (the trip is $3500) with my Amex...my thinking is that Amex will see it as a sponsor purchase and credit me 1/$10.  Last time I booked with them I didn't get that because my card showed a charge from WestJet not Marlin.
> 
> If there is no way to get extra miles I'll just book it online but Marlin online is showing the resort I want as sold out but other sites still have it.
> 
> Help guys!!!!!  If I had booked 10 or so days ago the trip would have been $500 less so now it's panic time.



Do you have to purchase the gift card in person? If so, I would think it should be under Marlin.  If you were purchasing online through airmilesshops, then it would be under that.  I think.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Ugh! So I made an order for Children's place to use a Shop the Block offer and 1 of my items sold out so my threshold is 3 bucks short so it doesn't count. Seriously thinking of making another and returning the first order when I get it.


*Same happened with my Amazon order -- the main thing i NEEDED was simply cancelled because "none of our suppliers can provide it" bringing my total to $19.89 URGH .. so i ordered a pair of shoes from Mark's and let's cross our fingers it works because last time around i needed to chase those miles down and therefore the coupon AND my Mega Miles.*

****also this stupid Amazon order is still sitting in both their site AND Canada Post as "promised delivery date" of Thursday Nov 30th. It's been in our city's sorting plant since noon on the 3rd and since hubby needed a part for a client we had to drive to KW to find it, not happy campers. I did an online chat and they added a $5.00 credit to my account and free next day shipping to my next 5 orders but that doesn't help today!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Haven't booked with them but i'm doing a bit of research for you, i'll see what i can dig up *


Thanks...I’m at work all day and can’t take the time to look further. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you have to purchase the gift card in person? If so, I would think it should be under Marlin.  If you were purchasing online through airmilesshops, then it would be under that.  I think.


Yes in person.  I know that the agent there doesn’t have much of a clue as to how AM works.  Which is probably why I got ripped off miles wise last time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*First few flyers:*
*Sobeys Atlantic*
*Of note: $15.00 on grab n go platters get 30 AM*
*instore baked bagels:$3.49 but 2 get 20 AM*
*$200.00 gift card = 100 AM*
*And a bunch of other piddly things *

*Foodland Atlantic*
*Of note: NADA!*

*Metro Ontario*
*Of Note:Threshold spends -$60=20 AM, $80=40 Am & $100=60 AM (weekend only)*
*a few dairy items $3.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone booked a vacation with Marlin Travel?
> 
> I think I'm going to book today.  How do I maximize AM earnings?   I'm looking at the STB coupon for Marlin and it says 50 miles for purchasing a gift card of $100-$2000 dollars.  Should I purchase the $2000 dollar card (the trip is $3500) with my Amex...my thinking is that Amex will see it as a sponsor purchase and credit me 1/$10.  Last time I booked with them I didn't get that because my card showed a charge from WestJet not Marlin.
> 
> If there is no way to get extra miles I'll just book it online but Marlin online is showing the resort I want as sold out but other sites still have it.
> 
> Help guys!!!!!  If I had booked 10 or so days ago the trip would have been $500 less so now it's panic time.


I've booked with them and I have found it best to tell the ta I'm after AMs.  They will sometimes throw in extras.  Not sure about the Amex question.  They may have an answer.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks...I’m at work all day and can’t take the time to look further.
> 
> 
> Yes in person.  I know that the agent there doesn’t have much of a clue as to how AM works.  Which is probably why I got ripped off miles wise last time.


If there are more than one agent in the office ask for a new one.  Explain that AM are important to you and you would like to deal with someone who has good knowledge in that aspect.  My Marlin TA has moved to another agency so I'll be starting from scratch as well.  Mostly though, I now book online with my companies travel department because they give us a good discount.


----------



## amie416

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone booked a vacation with Marlin Travel?
> 
> I think I'm going to book today.  How do I maximize AM earnings?   I'm looking at the STB coupon for Marlin and it says 50 miles for purchasing a gift card of $100-$2000 dollars.  Should I purchase the $2000 dollar card (the trip is $3500) with my Amex...my thinking is that Amex will see it as a sponsor purchase and credit me 1/$10.  Last time I booked with them I didn't get that because my card showed a charge from WestJet not Marlin.
> 
> If there is no way to get extra miles I'll just book it online but Marlin online is showing the resort I want as sold out but other sites still have it.
> 
> Help guys!!!!!  If I had booked 10 or so days ago the trip would have been $500 less so now it's panic time.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you have to purchase the gift card in person? If so, I would think it should be under Marlin.  If you were purchasing online through airmilesshops, then it would be under that.  I think.



Heads up!  The fine print for the STB coupon says you have to purchase the gift card in-store.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went shopping two days ago and received 748 air miles (485 miles on my card and 263 on my husband's card).

I purchased two $150 Foodland gift cards and used them for groceries and xBox gift cards between Sobey's and Foodland between mine & my husband's AM card.  I still have a balance of $73 on one gift card.

When entering the receipts on my tracking sheet, I realized Foodland did not put the 50 miles on for the cake.  I was in a hurry and didn't see it missing.  (sigh).  I have to go back there today to get that manually added.

However, I am all done with STB for both my card and my husband's card!!


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *STOP the presses and hold your Rexall trips off till tomorrow, i just got an early head's up and link to the coupon and as i predicted, it's much better than the one that expires today*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 110 AM Valid Thursday Dec 7th ONLY*



I went and did my Rexall shop for $40 just this morning. Literally half an hour later, I see the email. *sigh*

Oh well, I spent $40, got $10 off (coupon) plus earned 50 AM for spending over $30. Would have earned an extra 60 AM if I had spent an extra $10 and waited until tomorrow. Oh well - I've been to Rexall so much lately, I'm just about Rexalled out. I went about 4-5 times last week and ended up earning and using three $10 gift coupons.


----------



## tinkerone

So I think I just made a big mistake.  In November, for the Amex spend $400 get 800 AM promo, I bought a Roomba.  I had $400 in gift cards (from various gifts) so I put the rest ($150ish) on my Amex to make up part of the $400.  Today I see the Roomba on sale for $50 off.  I called and they did some magic keying and she said, 'okay, the $50 will go back onto your Amex card'.  Wasn't till I hung up that I realized what that meant.
So do you think they will take back the $800 AM?  The $50 will need to be spent, it just will not have happened in November.  This could be a serious hit to the AM account........


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So I think I just made a big mistake.  In November, for the Amex spend $400 get 800 AM promo, I bought a Roomba.  I had $400 in gift cards (from various gifts) so I put the rest ($150ish) on my Amex to make up part of the $400.  Today I see the Roomba on sale for $50 off.  I called and they did some magic keying and she said, 'okay, the $50 will go back onto your Amex card'.  Wasn't till I hung up that I realized what that meant.
> So do you think they will take back the $800 AM?  The $50 will need to be spent, it just will not have happened in November.  This could be a serious hit to the AM account........


*I keep the fine print for all these offers and unfortunately it doesn't look good for you if this return puts your total under the $400.00 mark (it didn't need to be in one purchase BTW)*

*The Bonus Miles will be reversed if return or exchange results in less than $400 in qualifying purchase(s) being charged to the enrolled American Express Card or associated supplementary cards during the offer period.*


----------



## Dylemma1

I also just got back from doing the Rexall coupon... oh well.
Can someone please post the link for the new coupon for Thursday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> I also just got back from doing the Rexall coupon... oh well.
> Can someone please post the link for the new coupon for Thursday.


*Sure thing, and as a rule of thumb it's usually in the first post, as soon as i post it here I make sure to update that post as well 
*
* Spend $50 get 100 AM valid ONLY Thursday Dec 7th*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just went to Marlin Travel.  The lady I spoke with was very up on how you go about paying using AM vouchers (redeeming miles) but had no clue about the STB coupon or how that might work.  Turns out that I only had to pay a $500 deposit today, so I've got a couple of days to figure out the best way forward to earn the max miles.  We are traveling with Air Transat which I think is a sponsor so hopefully the deposit I paid will earn me 1/$10 on my Amex.   If so, is it worth the hassle of going back in to get the bonus 50 miles for buying a GC with the STB coupon?  I could buy two GC....one on my card and one on DD's.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I keep the fine print for all these offers and unfortunately it doesn't look good for you if this return puts your total under the $400.00 mark (it didn't need to be in one purchase BTW)*
> 
> *The Bonus Miles will be reversed if return or exchange results in less than $400 in qualifying purchase(s) being charged to the enrolled American Express Card or associated supplementary cards during the offer period.*


Thanks, good to know what to expect.  On the plus side, I posted last week that I thought I might get the Foodland AM's twice due to an error in their keying and I have in fact received them twice.  260 instead of 130.  So there's that.


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone used the "use 95Cash AM get 25AM" coupon and received their 25AM in their account yet. I used the one for Metro Nov 23 and haven't seen anything posted yet. Just wondering if anyone else has seen it yet?


----------



## bababear_50

I was reviewing the Metro flyer 
Dec 7-13
I noticed 
buy a $25.00 Marks or Cabelas gift card and get 25 airmiles
OR
buy a $50.00 Marks or Cabelas gift card and get 50 airmiles.

Hugs Mel

https://www.metro.ca/en/flyer?next=true


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone used the "use 95Cash AM get 25AM" coupon and received their 25AM in their account yet. I used the one for Metro Nov 23 and haven't seen anything posted yet. Just wondering if anyone else has seen it yet?


I just got 25 miles in my account today that said Metro Head office and I had cashed in 95 miles on Nov 24 so I guess that is the reward bonus.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sure thing, and as a rule of thumb it's usually in the first post, as soon as i post it here I make sure to update that post as well
> *
> * Spend $50 get 100 AM valid ONLY Thursday Dec 7th*


So it says right on the coupon that this cannot be combined with any other Store Wide or Load and Go offer. I am assuming this means I can’t use this coupon and the Shop the Block Spend $40 on Fragrance coupon?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone used the "use 95Cash AM get 25AM" coupon and received their 25AM in their account yet. I used the one for Metro Nov 23 and haven't seen anything posted yet. Just wondering if anyone else has seen it yet?



I'm still waiting as well, just checked the account.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> So it says right on the coupon that this cannot be combined with any other Store Wide or Load and Go offer. I am assuming this means I can’t use this coupon and the Shop the Block Spend $40 on Fragrance coupon?


They always say that and it always stacks.  At this point no one has been denied so I think it’s reasonably safe to say it will still stack....go for it. If I was able to get there tomorrow I would be doing it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Foodland was a bust today.

GC promo, out of giftcards (a little surprised they ran out of their own giftcards)
STB 25am cash in 95am, cashier couldn't get it to scan, said "sorry but you'll have to go without".  I cashed in but there is no promo number on the receipt.


Hoping to hit Rexall and Sobeys tomorrow.


----------



## osully

Sobeys coupon valid Friday Dec 8 to Sunday Dec 10 is 100 Bonus AM when you spend $100, or $10 gift card when you spend $100. You need to give them the cut out coupon from the flyer!

For Sobeys ON. 

Delissio pizza and Nestle frozen deal is back too. $3.77 ea + 75AM when you buy 4. 

Not too many other great deals though.


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Sobeys coupon valid Friday Dec 8 to Sunday Dec 10 is 100 Bonus AM when you spend $100, or $10 gift card when you spend $100. You need to give them the cut out coupon from the flyer!
> 
> For Sobeys ON.
> 
> Delissio pizza and Nestle frozen deal is back too. $3.77 ea + 75AM when you buy 4.
> 
> Not too many other great deals though.



New instore promos should start Friday!


----------



## Cinderella6174

I received an email today from Metro



http://tracker.bulletin-metro.ca/T/OFSYS/SM2/624/2/S/F/EN-US/6326/225330934/oGUvhLd7/745914.html


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> So it says right on the coupon that this cannot be combined with any other Store Wide or Load and Go offer. I am assuming this means I can’t use this coupon and the Shop the Block Spend $40 on Fragrance coupon?


*That wording has been on the coupons for well over a year now. They stack no problem .. just put them all out, ask for them to be scanned and let the system figure it out! Some stores are more sticky about the use of coupons than others, like all of the stores in my city apply the $5.00 coupon before tax but in other stores it will come off after and not impact your threshold spend.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic - Buy $200 gift card, get 100 miles
Lawton's Drug - spend $35 on Our Compliments products, get 95 miles; spend $20 on Nivea products, get 50 miles


----------



## kitntrip

For Sobeys West, the gift card promo is 25 AM for a $50 Keg gc.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario Link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-8-to-14/all

Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-8-to-14/all

Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gotta vent and I know you folks will understand.....all I got at home was an 'oh well'
Crazy me, went back online last night to the travel site I use to compare prices and the vacation I just booked at 4pm was $500 less than what I paid  Granted it was with AC and I booked AT but still.  I really don't care who I fly with so I would have booked AC.   I sent an email to the agent to ask if there was anything that could be done as I had book only a few hours prior.  I'm hoping that AT will price match or at the very least throw in something.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *That wording has been on the coupons for well over a year now. They stack no problem .. just put them all out, ask for them to be scanned and let the system figure it out! Some stores are more sticky about the use of coupons than others, like all of the stores in my city apply the $5.00 coupon before tax but in other stores it will come off after and not impact your threshold spend.*


Thank you both. I will give it a shot. I had stopped collecting after I got enough points for our Disney tickets last year so I thought maybe it had changed in the meantime. 
I should get 160 points for a $50 Spend tonight


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Gotta vent and I know you folks will understand.....all I got at home was an 'oh well'
> Crazy me, went back online last night to the travel site I use to compare prices and the vacation I just booked at 4pm was $500 less than what I paid  Granted it was with AC and I booked AT but still.  I really don't care who I fly with so I would have booked AC.   I sent an email to the agent to ask if there was anything that could be done as I had book only a few hours prior.  I'm hoping that AT will price match or at the very least throw in something.



Don't you always have 24 hours to cancel?


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Gotta vent and I know you folks will understand.....all I got at home was an 'oh well'
> Crazy me, went back online last night to the travel site I use to compare prices and the vacation I just booked at 4pm was $500 less than what I paid  Granted it was with AC and I booked AT but still.  I really don't care who I fly with so I would have booked AC.   I sent an email to the agent to ask if there was anything that could be done as I had book only a few hours prior.  I'm hoping that AT will price match or at the very least throw in something.


There has got to be a way to fix that. I would bet that there’s a 24 hour or price matching rule that will help you out. I would be livid to find it $500 cheaper less than 24 hours later.


----------



## pigletto

In other news, I just checked my Onyx status. I have 5997 airmiles. I need 3 more by December 31st to maintain Onyx status. Hmmmm.. wonder if I will make it?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kitntrip said:


> For Sobeys West, the gift card promo is 25 AM for a $50 Keg gc.



Kind of a disappointment...as the last few weeks I have been stocking up on other 50.00 gift cards and they were 75 airmiles.  Going tonight to get 2 more marks cards as the hubby needs a new pair of jeans which will be an xmas gift


----------



## Dylemma1

Jacqueline, on the first page of this thread I see the flyers but I don't see the coupon links can you direct me?
Looking for the Rexall coupon for today.

Thanks very much


----------



## Dylemma1

I went to Rexall.ca and low an behold the coupon popped up so I don't need the link anymore.

thanks


----------



## Debbie

pigletto said:


> So it says right on the coupon that this cannot be combined with any other Store Wide or Load and Go offer. I am assuming this means I can’t use this coupon and the Shop the Block Spend $40 on Fragrance coupon?


Last week, the cashier told me that, and wasn't going to scan the second, but I insisted that she put them both through.


----------



## kitntrip

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Kind of a disappointment...as the last few weeks I have been stocking up on other 50.00 gift cards and they were 75 airmiles.  Going tonight to get 2 more marks cards as the hubby needs a new pair of jeans which will be an xmas



I know! I was pretty disappointed to see it was only 25 this time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> Jacqueline, on the first page of this thread I see the flyers but I don't see the coupon links can you direct me?
> Looking for the Rexall coupon for today.
> 
> Thanks very much


*They are there if you scroll down thru the Rexall info they are just below the links for the flyers and links for signing up for LoadnGo offers. Perhaps i need to make it more visible -- can you suggest what would have made it easier for you to find? Different colour for the wording about the coupon perhaps? (the colour for the links is not something i can change) Glad you found it on your own -- today is unusual, Rexall doesn't often put the coupon front and centre like they have for this offer.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think you will all understand my frustration right now ... need to do a Rexall shop (yes actually NEED to go) and my daughter tagged along with me and completely threw my off my game so I "unshopped" and put everything back with the plan to go back later so i can concentrate on "vitamin math" To understand what that is like take Disney math, multiply it by Airmiles value math and toss a couple of free dining calculations at it for good measure! *

*Vitamins are on BOGO 50% get 30 AM if you spend more than $30.00. Hubby and I both take several different kinds for different reasons and they all cost a different amount. I want to maximize that offer PLUS the one-day coupon and my loadngo threshold spend as well. No question it will be 2 sales but it's so confusing I've needed to resort to Excel *


----------



## bababear_50

Another Rexall shop dilemma
So I am so fed up of being sick and that I decided to go to Rexall and only get "me" things I want NOT necessarily need but I will put off getting them for others needs.
Phew I did it....................................
Vicks scented pads for my mister/vaporizer
boxes of tissues
Tylenol cold and sinus
bottles of ginger ale
a special fish that floats in my mister and act as a cleaner /disinfectant
case of water
Liptons soup
In the middle of shopping I get the email from Rexall advertising the new flyer stuff and I nearly put it all back and walk away. BUT I decided I was worth it and bought everything and got 122 airmiles.
I will go back tomorrow and stock up on my Purex
laundry soap,,on sale for ($3.99) a bottle,which is good because I've run out of Laundry soap and in this house that is not good.(Even my youngest son who doesn't live here comes home once a week to do laundry)/
Now to check Sobeys and Foodland and see if I need anything.(Ice cream/Pizza??
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Don't you always have 24 hours to cancel?


I wondered that too....but confirmed that nope once booked it's yours unless you bought cancellation insurance and even then there are a bunch of rules attached.  I could have walked away but would have lost my $500 deposit.



pigletto said:


> There has got to be a way to fix that. I would bet that there’s a 24 hour or price matching rule that will help you out. I would be livid to find it $500 cheaper less than 24 hours later.



The agent called me first thing this morning and said she had already looked it up to see what the prices were(she was shocked too) and had called Transat.  She explained the options that Transat had offered her....none all that great for me.  She had sent a formal price match request to Transat head office with an explanation that AC had dropped only a few hours after I had booked and that I was a repeat customer.  I told her that if they didn't want to match it and reduce my balance I would be happy with some sort of upgraded room or vouchers for future travel.  So now we wait for the call back from Transat. 

I honestly thought I was SOL.....but NO!!!!   they have discounted me $520 because the price dropped another $20 this afternoon.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50, l like your new avatar picture. Very cute.


----------



## amie416

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think you will all understand my frustration right now ... need to do a Rexall shop (yes actually NEED to go) and my daughter tagged along with me and completely threw my off my game so I "unshopped" and put everything back with the plan to go back later so i can concentrate on "vitamin math" *



OMG, I so get this... I won't bring my husband to Sobeys or Rexall with me anymore because he's too distracting! I need to focus to get all the miles without overspending!  




dancin Disney style said:


> The agent called me first thing this morning and said she had already looked it up to see what the prices were(she was shocked too) and had called Transat.  She explained the options that Transat had offered her....none all that great for me.  She had sent a formal price match request to Transat head office with an explanation that AC had dropped only a few hours after I had booked and that I was a repeat customer.  I told her that if they didn't want to match it and reduce my balance I would be happy with some sort of upgraded room or vouchers for future travel.  So now we wait for the call back from Transat.
> 
> I honestly thought I was SOL.....but NO!!!!   they have discounted me $520 because the price dropped another $20 this afternoon.



That's great news!  Your agent is definitely a keeper...


----------



## Dylemma1

So I went to Rexall and purchased some items worth $54 (for the spend $50 get 110 am) some of the stuff also had airmiles  i.e. buy 2 Neo Citron/Buckleys get 10 airmiles and when I got the receipt it had no airmiles on it at all, it said the airmiles will be posted to my account???? What does that mean.


----------



## Dylemma1

Jacqueline, I see the link to the coupons now. I don't know why I missed it before, I think I stopped reading after the load n go because I don't really know what that means...
thanks so much for your patience.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I see many frozen pizza in our future again!  



dancin Disney style said:


> I honestly thought I was SOL.....but NO!!!!   they have discounted me $520 because the price dropped another $20 this afternoon.



Great news!


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> So I went to Rexall and purchased some items worth $54 (for the spend $50 get 110 am) some of the stuff also had airmiles  i.e. buy 2 Neo Citron/Buckleys get 10 airmiles and when I got the receipt it had no airmiles on it at all, it said the airmiles will be posted to my account???? What does that mean.



Hi Hon
I had this happen to me a couple of weeks ago(at Rexall) and it turned out to be a technical problem with the individual store's cash register. In 3 days my airmiles did post to my account. I would suggest if after a couple of days they don't post to your account then try an online chat with airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think you will all understand my frustration right now ... need to do a Rexall shop (yes actually NEED to go) and my daughter tagged along with me and completely threw my off my game so I "unshopped" and put everything back with the plan to go back later so i can concentrate on "vitamin math" To understand what that is like take Disney math, multiply it by Airmiles value math and toss a couple of free dining calculations at it for good measure! *
> 
> *Vitamins are on BOGO 50% get 30 AM if you spend more than $30.00. Hubby and I both take several different kinds for different reasons and they all cost a different amount. I want to maximize that offer PLUS the one-day coupon and my loadngo threshold spend as well. No question it will be 2 sales but it's so confusing I've needed to resort to Excel *
> View attachment 287420


I went Christmas shopping with my daughter a few weeks ago. I came home with pretty much nothing. She’s lovely but like a moth to a flame. She just drags me around pointing things out and asking me to hold her stuff while she tries things on and talks a mile a minute. It’s cute, but not when you are trying to concentrate. Daughters and shopping don’t mix.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I wondered that too....but confirmed that nope once booked it's yours unless you bought cancellation insurance and even then there are a bunch of rules attached.  I could have walked away but would have lost my $500 deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> The agent called me first thing this morning and said she had already looked it up to see what the prices were(she was shocked too) and had called Transat.  She explained the options that Transat had offered her....none all that great for me.  She had sent a formal price match request to Transat head office with an explanation that AC had dropped only a few hours after I had booked and that I was a repeat customer.  I told her that if they didn't want to match it and reduce my balance I would be happy with some sort of upgraded room or vouchers for future travel.  So now we wait for the call back from Transat.
> 
> I honestly thought I was SOL.....but NO!!!!   they have discounted me $520 because the price dropped another $20 this afternoon.



I am so happy for you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I went Christmas shopping with my daughter a few weeks ago. I came home with pretty much nothing. She’s lovely but like a moth to a flame. She just drags me around pointing things out and asking me to hold her stuff while she tries things on and talks a mile a minute. It’s cute, but not when you are trying to concentrate. Daughters and shopping don’t mix.



I agree and sons and shopping also don't mix,,my middle son just offered to go to Rexall with me tomorrow....."ah it's ok Hon I'll be fine on my own".
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I wondered that too....but confirmed that nope once booked it's yours unless you bought cancellation insurance and even then there are a bunch of rules attached.  I could have walked away but would have lost my $500 deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> The agent called me first thing this morning and said she had already looked it up to see what the prices were(she was shocked too) and had called Transat.  She explained the options that Transat had offered her....none all that great for me.  She had sent a formal price match request to Transat head office with an explanation that AC had dropped only a few hours after I had booked and that I was a repeat customer.  I told her that if they didn't want to match it and reduce my balance I would be happy with some sort of upgraded room or vouchers for future travel.  So now we wait for the call back from Transat.
> 
> I honestly thought I was SOL.....but NO!!!!   they have discounted me $520 because the price dropped another $20 this afternoon.


That’s fantastic! Where are you going?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Darn it!  Sobey's Ontario flyer says purchase a $50 The Keg gift card and receive 25 miles. 

I purchased a $25 card *yesterday*.  (wry grin) I would have picked up a $50 one for the 25 miles since we're eating there with friends Saturday night.  (I already have one $50 gc at home)


----------



## Dylemma1

Thanks Bababear!


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus
Middle son just said he'd like some Marks Gift cards for his Birthday next week.
It is so hard to find something he wants this close to Christmas so this is a double bonus=something he wants and mama gets airmiles.YEAH!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

<sigh>  I am so annoyed.

I don't often shop at Rexall, because there's just not that much they have (at prices I'm willing to pay) that I frequently need.  I've posted about it before.  But once in awhile I am tempted by an offer.  Tonight there were several things I actually *needed*, so I decided to take advantage of the $50/110 offer, plus I had a $30/60 Load and Go.

I did the mental math while I was shopping, and my order should have been around $55, pre-tax.  I should have noticed something was up at the cash register, but I was distracted by something, and didn't realize until after I walked away that the $53 total (after tax!) didn't sound right.  Sure enough, the toothbrush that was supposed to be $7.99 rang in at $4.99.  The first aid products that were supposed to total $11 must have been on sale; they came out around $9.  My two Dairy Milk bars both rang in at lower prices than they should have ($1.70 together), and one of them didn't seem to count as "Dairy Milk", despite clearly being labelled "Dairy Milk" (of the correct size).  And another item was $0.80 cheaper than it should have been.

So my pre-tax total was $48.27.

I missed on the $50 / 110 offer.
I missed on a "spend $10 on oral care" LnG thanks to the toothbrush (I think that was 8 miles).
I missed on a "buy 2 Cadbury Dairy Milk" LnG for no good reason (that was 5 or 8, can't remember offhand).

And the worst thing is that I forgot to buy something that I specifically wanted, that would have easily put me over the $50 threshold.  

It wasn't a total loss.  I did get the threshold LnG, plus one other LnG offer.  So 66 miles.  And I guess I should be glad that my stuff was cheaper than expected!

I know that Rexall is a great thing for many of you, and I am glad for that!  I have no idea how so many of you manage purchases within a dollar or two of the threshold, when so many of the items in the store are mis-priced on the shelves.  Kudos to those of you who do that successfully.  Clearly I suck at it, and I will remember this the next time I am tempted by a Rexall Air Miles offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just received an e-mail from Air Miles saying a $50 in-store Staples purchase will give you 50 bonus air miles.  Valid until December 24th.

What it does not say is WHEN it started!  I spent $75 there yesterday on printer ink... I needed the printer ink yesterday and used the STB coupon.  Sure hope I get that extra 50 miles.  (sigh)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from our extremely successful Rexall hunt (but almost not wanting to share after your terrible experience @mab2012 )*
*I had taken a very long time with my excel and had the 2 transactions ready so we just had to grab and buy and stopped dead in my tracks when i noticed the prices were different, by a LOT. Why vitamins in 2 Rexalls in the same city would be priced differently is beyond me but it required more math on the fly but i reminded hubby of the outcome (hammock on the beach at some point) and he plunked down on a chair with a pile of bottles and his phone.*

*Final tally : transaction 1 spent $60.22 and snagged 243 AM (LnG spend 60 get 100, email for 110 and 30 on the vitamins)*
*Transaction 2 pre-tax sale: $51.44 and snagged 140 (email for 110 and 30 for vitamins) and super bonus the cashier figured out how to let me use my $10 coupon from super-dee-dooper senior day (store downtown can't figure it out!)*

**** hubby, daughter & her wife (living with us due to lousy landlord problems) were not 1 bit upset that we needed to add 6 chocolate covered marshmallow witches to bring the 2nd sale to the threshold *


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> That’s fantastic! Where are you going?


The most awesome brand new resort in Riviera Maya.  It's call the Hotel Xcaret and it just opened on Dec. 1st.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> The most awesome brand new resort in Riviera Maya.  It's call the Hotel Xcaret and it just opened on Dec. 1st.



Oh wow-I went to an eco park in Mexico called Xcaret many years ago and it was amazing. I wonder if this hotel is by there or in the area. If it is you have to go to the eco park. You basically float along this incredible natural waterway in life jackets, it is the coolest thing ever!


----------



## kimbert

Disney Addicted said:


> I just received an e-mail from Air Miles saying a $50 in-store Staples purchase will give you 50 bonus air miles.  Valid until December 24th.
> 
> What it does not say is WHEN it started!  I spent $75 there yesterday on printer ink... I needed the printer ink yesterday and used the STB coupon.  Sure hope I get that extra 50 miles.  (sigh)



I just got this coupon too, and unfortunately it says "Coupon must be provided/used at time of purchase" and also "Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or AIR MILES Bonus Offer". So we couldn't have used it with the STB. (I also just bought printer ink in order to spend $75 in store for the STB!).


----------



## bababear_50

mab2012 said:


> <sigh>  I am so annoyed.
> 
> I don't often shop at Rexall, because there's just not that much they have (at prices I'm willing to pay) that I frequently need.  I've posted about it before.  But once in awhile I am tempted by an offer.  Tonight there were several things I actually *needed*, so I decided to take advantage of the $50/110 offer, plus I had a $30/60 Load and Go.
> 
> I did the mental math while I was shopping, and my order should have been around $55, pre-tax.  I should have noticed something was up at the cash register, but I was distracted by something, and didn't realize until after I walked away that the $53 total (after tax!) didn't sound right.  Sure enough, the toothbrush that was supposed to be $7.99 rang in at $4.99.  The first aid products that were supposed to total $11 must have been on sale; they came out around $9.  My two Dairy Milk bars both rang in at lower prices than they should have ($1.70 together), and one of them didn't seem to count as "Dairy Milk", despite clearly being labelled "Dairy Milk" (of the correct size).  And another item was $0.80 cheaper than it should have been.
> 
> So my pre-tax total was $48.27.
> 
> I missed on the $50 / 110 offer.
> I missed on a "spend $10 on oral care" LnG thanks to the toothbrush (I think that was 8 miles).
> I missed on a "buy 2 Cadbury Dairy Milk" LnG for no good reason (that was 5 or 8, can't remember offhand).
> 
> And the worst thing is that I forgot to buy something that I specifically wanted, that would have easily put me over the $50 threshold.
> 
> It wasn't a total loss.  I did get the threshold LnG, plus one other LnG offer.  So 66 miles.  And I guess I should be glad that my stuff was cheaper than expected!
> 
> I know that Rexall is a great thing for many of you, and I am glad for that!  I have no idea how so many of you manage purchases within a dollar or two of the threshold, when so many of the items in the store are mis-priced on the shelves.  Kudos to those of you who do that successfully.  Clearly I suck at it, and I will remember this the next time I am tempted by a Rexall Air Miles offer.



Hi Hon
This has happened to me and I am sorry it happened to you.
I actually tell the cashier before we start that my GOAL is to spend x number of dollars to qualify for an airmiles coupon. I have been known to ask her to "suspend" the order while I go back to pick up something to meet the cash requirement. I also will add a package of gum/chips to the order. Once I actually returned everything (yes my sons were shopping with me and I was extremely distracted) and then redid the order. Funny after I did this the cashiers are always so helpful to carefully ring in my order now.
The other thing I do is try very hard not to feel rushed by the cashier ,which is sometimes very hard.
I will always go with a list in hand with estimates
like tomorrow I am buying 12 bottles of laundry soap
12x 3.99= $47.88 before tax
Tooth brushes are on sale (colgate) .99 cents each =$3.96
if I buy 4 of them my load and Go will give me an extra 10 airmiles.

So $47.88
+      3.96
-----------------
51.84 total before tax

Before handing over your airmiles card to be scanned say "Where am I before Tax"? to the cashier.

Best Regards and Hugs Mel

P.S
my staples to stock pile from Rexall usually are things that are on sale
and I buy them in multiplies
toilet paper
paper towels
kleenex
laundry soap
lysol wipes
bleach
lysol bathroom cleaner
unscented Bounce


----------



## osully

I did Rexall today too. I had spend $40 get 80 load and go offer + the spend $50 get 110 coupon. I also used the $5 off $25+ coupon. In the end I spent $55 and got 203AM! 

I too am upset that their prices are so bad. I know I need Tide pods etc. and a few other things but when you unpack your stuff when you get home and think "THIS cost me $50?" it's pretty sad. 

Also every body wash they had was $9 or more... even the ones on sale from the current flyer. Seems like the Barrhaven Cresthaven store NEVER has pricing properly shown!


----------



## damo

I only shop at Rexall on Tuesday for Senior's Day and if my coupons add up to over 200 AM.  Senior's Day gets me 20% off and the 200 AM is worth $20.  Otherwise, the value just isn't there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> Oh wow-I went to an eco park in Mexico called Xcaret many years ago and it was amazing. I wonder if this hotel is by there or in the area. If it is you have to go to the eco park. You basically float along this incredible natural waterway in life jackets, it is the coolest thing ever!


Yes, there is an affiliation.  The Xcaret area is being developed into a destination all on its own. 12 year plan for hotels, convention facilities etc.  We will have unlimited access to all of the Xcaret parks/excursions ....there are 8 in total.  It’s going to be really hard to only choose 2 or 3.   We want lots of down time at the pool with cocktails. I wanted to book more than a 7 day package but it was just too expensive. I think 10 day’s was $4000+ per person.

Google the resort it’s stunning but also really interesting how they built around the landscape.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> The most awesome brand new resort in Riviera Maya.  It's call the Hotel Xcaret and it just opened on Dec. 1st.


We stayed at the  Occidental Excaret several years ago and it was amazing.  It was right beside the Excaret eco park, actually had a river boat system that ran from the middle of the hotel right into the park.  
You will love the area and the park is something quite a site to see.  Have fun!


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimbert said:


> I just got this coupon too, and unfortunately it says "Coupon must be provided/used at time of purchase" and also "Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or AIR MILES Bonus Offer". So we couldn't have used it with the STB. (I also just bought printer ink in order to spend $75 in store for the STB!).



Ahh, thanks.  I didn't realize it was a coupon to be used.


----------



## osully

So my October BMO Mastercard spend X get X AM just posted!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> The most awesome brand new resort in Riviera Maya.  It's call the Hotel Xcaret and it just opened on Dec. 1st.


I know the area! We went through there on our way to Tulum on a cruise excursion last Christmas. I remember seeing tons of signs for the Xcaret Eco Park. Looks Beautiful!


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, there is an affiliation.  The Xcaret area is being developed into a destination all on its own. 12 year plan for hotels, convention facilities etc.  We will have unlimited access to all of the Xcaret parks/excursions ....there are 8 in total.  It’s going to be really hard to only choose 2 or 3.   We want lots of down time at the pool with cocktails. I wanted to book more than a 7 day package but it was just too expensive. I think 10 day’s was $4000+ per person.
> 
> Google the resort it’s stunning but also really interesting how they built around the landscape.



OMG-I googled it, it is phenomenal!

The bar/restaurant that is built into the cave!!!!

The beaches are to die for! 

PLEASE report back and let me know how you liked it


----------



## Dylemma1

mab2012 said:


> <sigh>  I am so annoyed.
> 
> I don't often shop at Rexall, because there's just not that much they have (at prices I'm willing to pay) that I frequently need.  I've posted about it before.  But once in awhile I am tempted by an offer.  Tonight there were several things I actually *needed*, so I decided to take advantage of the $50/110 offer, plus I had a $30/60 Load and Go.
> 
> Mab2012,
> I feel your pain. I also think their prices are ridiculous. I had a plan for my Rexall shop, my friend was waiting for me in the car, I told her I knew exactly what I wanted and rushed in there. Well they were sold out of two of things I wanted (the deluxe nuts for 10 airmiless) and I couldn't find the Kettle chips (ended up buying some but not sure if they were the correct size) trying to act fast and replace the nuts grabbing anything on the shelf to make it over $50.00. In the end I ended up spending $54 not too bad, the substitute for the nuts was  was a bag of m & m's for dh stocking.


----------



## Dylemma1

What is load and go?


----------



## isabellea

Anyone else is missing Airmiles from Foodland from the week of November 19th? I still have 390 AM pending from Nov 19th but received the ones from my December 1st (767AM)...


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *No question it will be 2 sales but it's so confusing I've needed to resort to Excel *
> View attachment 287420




I've resorted to an excel sheet to keep my Blue Friday shopping lists organized!


----------



## kerreyn

PS - It's our fastpass day today!  Got everything we wanted, only 60 days till the World!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> What is load and go?


*There are links in the first post to explain the load and go and to sign up to get them. I'm out today or I'd give a more detailed answer *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> I too am upset that their prices are so bad. I know I need Tide pods etc. and a few other things but when you unpack your stuff when you get home and think "THIS cost me $50?" it's pretty sad.



#1 reason why I am not "allowed" to shop at Rexall.  Okay yes I can shop anywhere I want to, but DH and I have laid out the sales flyer so many times on these different retailers, and Rexall is just more expensive, for no good reason.   

Sadly our budget is dropping to the point where we may only be shopping at Walmart and Superstore, because Safeway is also getting crazy with prices.  Walmart sold apples for 60cents a kilogram, Safeway was trying to push them for a DOLLAR a kilogram!!!  But the cheaper priced stores don't have AM... *sigh*

Also my DH is furious at the changes to the "status" - we will likely lose our Gold status in a few weeks... you should hear DH ranting about how he has used the program for 20 years and punishing customers for their loyalty is not supposed to be the name of the game...


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Anyone else is missing Airmiles from Foodland from the week of November 19th? I still have 390 AM pending from Nov 19th but received the ones from my December 1st (767AM)...



I am missing some from Foodland and Sobeys. All other airmiles from the receipt have posted but these two are missing.

Foodland (Nov 20 purchase) - 30AM for puchase of luncheon meat on receipt, 20AM STB coupon posted to account.
Sobeys (Nov 17 purchase )- 30AM for raisin bread/bagels, amount on receipt but not posted to account.

Still waiting also for use 95AM cash get 25AM from Metro to post. They are usually a little quicker than this.

Unfortunatley if these items don't post on their own in the next week or so it will become a waiting game to 120 days until I can question AM about them.


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *STOP the presses and hold your Rexall trips off till tomorrow, i just got an early head's up and link to the coupon and as i predicted, it's much better than the one that expires today*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 110 AM Valid Thursday Dec 7th ONLY*
> 
> 
> *@blue888 I hope i caught you before you headed out -- bigger return with this coupon!*



I ended up with sick kids and missed them both... ARGH!   I have to do some new math using my load and go offers to see what I can wrangle for my shop.  



Disney Addicted said:


> I just received an e-mail from Air Miles saying a $50 in-store Staples purchase will give you 50 bonus air miles.  Valid until December 24th.
> 
> What it does not say is WHEN it started!  I spent $75 there yesterday on printer ink... I needed the printer ink yesterday and used the STB coupon.  Sure hope I get that extra 50 miles.  (sigh)



I'm going to look for this offer. We really need a few things from Staples.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I am missing some from Foodland and Sobeys. All other airmiles from the receipt have posted but these two are missing.
> 
> Foodland (Nov 20 purchase) - 30AM for puchase of luncheon meat on receipt, 20AM STB coupon posted to account.
> Sobeys (Nov 17 purchase )- 30AM for raisin bread/bagels, amount on receipt but not posted to account.
> 
> Still waiting also for use 95AM cash get 25AM from Metro to post. They are usually a little quicker than this.
> 
> Unfortunatley if these items don't post on their own in the next week or so it will become a waiting game to 120 days until I can question AM about them.



None of my miles posted from my Nov 19th purchase.  That means I have to wait for 120 days if they don’t post? I never had to chase AM before...


----------



## blue888

Ok.

I'm going today for my shop.

The plan.
STB: 40Am for $40 on fragrances, plus a bonus 20AM for buying 2 fragrances 
$10 on pain relief - 20AM load and go offer
spend $50 get $100 AM

So 180AM for $50 shop.

I'm going to gift the fragrances to a local kids charity for teenager gifts since we don't use fragrances here.

Still working out next weeks shop. I have some load and go, plus a get 60 for a $40 shop early next week.  Should be able to get 100AM or more for the $40 shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> What is load and go?



Hi Hon
I was hesitant to try this and now wish I'd been doing it all along.
so ...........................
go here
https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
This page will explain it all.

put your airmiles number in

see if airmiles is offering you any extra bonus

Mine for next Monday Dec 11 to Dec 14
 is spend 40.00 and get 60 bonus airmiles
There will be other things offered at Rexall also,,you just check any you think you might use.
So if the regular email which come out via email Monday is say spend 40.00 and get 80 airmiles when I shop I will get both the regular airmiles and an extra Load N Go airmiles so making my total spend $40.00 and total airmiles 140 airmiles.

You will see on the receipt

Base airmiles earned (usually 1 airmile for every 20.00 spent)
Bonus airmiles earned
Load & Go Bonus airmiles earned

Hope that helps a bit
Hugs
Mel


----------



## BLAZEY

pigletto said:


> So it says right on the coupon that this cannot be combined with any other Store Wide or Load and Go offer. I am assuming this means I can’t use this coupon and the Shop the Block Spend $40 on Fragrance coupon?


I read that too, but I used it last night and had the spend $40 get 80 air miles loaded in my load and go offers, and I got both. Both show credited in my account this morning. It was a pleasant surprise when I read my receipt. Plus a couple of other smaller bonuses i got 197 AM for $56 taxes in.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marcyleecorgan said:


> #1 reason why I am not "allowed" to shop at Rexall.  Okay yes I can shop anywhere I want to, but DH and I have laid out the sales flyer so many times on these different retailers, and Rexall is just more expensive, for no good reason.
> 
> Sadly our budget is dropping to the point where we may only be shopping at Walmart and Superstore, because Safeway is also getting crazy with prices.  Walmart sold apples for 60cents a kilogram, Safeway was trying to push them for a DOLLAR a kilogram!!!  But the cheaper priced stores don't have AM... *sigh*
> 
> Also my DH is furious at the changes to the "status" - we will likely lose our Gold status in a few weeks... you should hear DH ranting about how he has used the program for 20 years and punishing customers for their loyalty is not supposed to be the name of the game...



Was that a misprint - a dollar for one kg of apples?  Where I'm from that would be one amazing deal! Usually they will go on sale for .99/lb and that's pretty much the lowest price they will go.


----------



## BLAZEY

mab2012 said:


> <sigh>  I am so annoyed.
> 
> I don't often shop at Rexall, because there's just not that much they have (at prices I'm willing to pay) that I frequently need.  I've posted about it before.  But once in awhile I am tempted by an offer.  Tonight there were several things I actually *needed*, so I decided to take advantage of the $50/110 offer, plus I had a $30/60 Load and Go.
> 
> I did the mental math while I was shopping, and my order should have been around $55, pre-tax.  I should have noticed something was up at the cash register, but I was distracted by something, and didn't realize until after I walked away that the $53 total (after tax!) didn't sound right.  Sure enough, the toothbrush that was supposed to be $7.99 rang in at $4.99.  The first aid products that were supposed to total $11 must have been on sale; they came out around $9.  My two Dairy Milk bars both rang in at lower prices than they should have ($1.70 together), and one of them didn't seem to count as "Dairy Milk", despite clearly being labelled "Dairy Milk" (of the correct size).  And another item was $0.80 cheaper than it should have been.
> 
> So my pre-tax total was $48.27.
> 
> I missed on the $50 / 110 offer.
> I missed on a "spend $10 on oral care" LnG thanks to the toothbrush (I think that was 8 miles).
> I missed on a "buy 2 Cadbury Dairy Milk" LnG for no good reason (that was 5 or 8, can't remember offhand).
> 
> And the worst thing is that I forgot to buy something that I specifically wanted, that would have easily put me over the $50 threshold.
> 
> It wasn't a total loss.  I did get the threshold LnG, plus one other LnG offer.  So 66 miles.  And I guess I should be glad that my stuff was cheaper than expected!
> 
> I know that Rexall is a great thing for many of you, and I am glad for that!  I have no idea how so many of you manage purchases within a dollar or two of the threshold, when so many of the items in the store are mis-priced on the shelves.  Kudos to those of you who do that successfully.  Clearly I suck at it, and I will remember this the next time I am tempted by a Rexall Air Miles offer.


I alway ask the cashier what the pretax total is it I think I might not be quite there. Then I add a pack of gum or chocolate bar. At this time of year they make great stocking stuffers.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

alohamom said:


> OMG-I googled it, it is phenomenal!
> 
> The bar/restaurant that is built into the cave!!!!
> 
> The beaches are to die for!
> 
> PLEASE report back and let me know how you liked it


So did I and now OMG I want to go!  I did tell my boss that's where he and his wife should go for their yearly getaway!  (I said that tongue in cheek because every year he says he's going to book a vacation somewhere and never does!!! And always thinks I'm trying to get rid of him when I show him some deals out there ......  )


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I don't know how I did it, but I took my very small food budget for the month and headed out for Blue Friday at Safeway and I somehow earned MORE AirMiles than I spent in actual dollars.    Spent $144, earned 187 AM! 

So excited!  *dancing around like an emoji*  



momof2gr8kids said:


> Was that a misprint - a dollar for one kg of apples?  Where I'm from that would be one amazing deal! Usually they will go on sale for .99/lb and that's pretty much the lowest price they will go.


On second thought, I don't actually know...  I grew up using the Imperial system in the USA - metric is totally weird for me.  What drives me nuts is that Canadians are able to convert back and forth so easily between metric and imperial AND that sales promotions always take advantage of listing the cheaper unit when the price is higher.  If the price looks too high in LBS, they switch the pricing unit to KG and sometimes even OZ, just to have a little more fun.    AUGH


----------



## buyerbrad

Purchased a $300 Disney giftcard at Sobeys today using 2 of the $150 giftcards I bought at Foodland last week (buy a $150 giftcard get 150 Airmiles). Surprisingly, it also triggered my Loaded offer of spend $120 get 30 Miles and also received 15 Base Miles.


----------



## amie416

buyerbrad said:


> Purchased a $300 Disney giftcard at Sobeys today using 2 of the $150 giftcards I bought at Foodland last week (buy a $150 giftcard get 150 Airmiles). Surprisingly, it also triggered my Loaded offer of spend $120 get 30 Miles and also received 15 Base Miles.



Oh wow!  Very nice!  I didn't think they would let you redeem a GC for another GC... I read the terms on their website and it says _"Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  _Maybe Disney gift cards don't fall into the categories of Grocery/Fuel/Liquor??


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marcyleecorgan said:


> I don't know how I did it, but I took my very small food budget for the month and headed out for Blue Friday at Safeway and I somehow earned MORE AirMiles than I spent in actual dollars.    Spent $144, earned 187 AM!
> 
> So excited!  *dancing around like an emoji*
> 
> 
> On second thought, I don't actually know...  I grew up using the Imperial system in the USA - metric is totally weird for me.  What drives me nuts is that Canadians are able to convert back and forth so easily between metric and imperial AND that sales promotions always take advantage of listing the cheaper unit when the price is higher.  If the price looks too high in LBS, they switch the pricing unit to KG and sometimes even OZ, just to have a little more fun.    AUGH


What?? Blue Friday? I didn't see anything in the online flyers. Did I miss it?


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> Purchased a $300 Disney giftcard at Sobeys today using 2 of the $150 giftcards I bought at Foodland last week (buy a $150 giftcard get 150 Airmiles). Surprisingly, it also triggered my Loaded offer of spend $120 get 30 Miles and also received 15 Base Miles.


Wow thats great hope it works for all


----------



## AngelDisney

amie416 said:


> Oh wow!  Very nice!  I didn't think they would let you redeem a GC for another GC... I read the terms on their website and it says _"Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  _Maybe Disney gift cards don't fall into the categories of Grocery/Fuel/Liquor??


I was able to use the Foodland gift cards to buy LCBO gift card successfully in the past both at Sobeys and Foodland. I just did that last weekend at Foodland. I hope Sobeys stays the same as I am going to buy some Cineplex gift cards for Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy with my Sobeys purchase today
they had the frozen fruit pops as part of the ice cream deal so I bought a couple of boxes of the Pineapple ones.
I did buy 2 meat lovers and 2 chicken/spinach pizzas 
total airmiles earned 
150
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Happy with my Sobeys purchase today
> they had the frozen fruit pops as part of the ice cream deal so I bought a couple of boxes of the Pineapple ones.
> I did buy 2 meat lovers and 2 chicken/spinach pizzas
> total airmiles earned
> 150
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel! I love pineapple pops too! I am definitely going to Sobeys tomorrow!!


----------



## amie416

Wow... if I knew I could use them for Disney gift cards, I totally would have bought more Foodland GCs!  Here's hoping that they run another promo before our trip in February!

In other news... my STB bonus miles for setting up HBC points transfer posted this morning.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

amie416 said:


> Oh wow!  Very nice!  I didn't think they would let you redeem a GC for another GC... I read the terms on their website and it says _"Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  _Maybe Disney gift cards don't fall into the categories of Grocery/Fuel/Liquor??


Think they fall under Entertainment


----------



## kitntrip

My sobeys shopping last night was really disappointing. I had the coupon for buy $100 get 100, but only ended up with 117 AM. There were hardly any in store AM bonuses and my offers didn't have anything good either.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

momof2gr8kids said:


> What?? Blue Friday? I didn't see anything in the online flyers. Did I miss it?


Maybe it wasn't?  It's the friday coupon that is $100 get 100 AM  

except there were a LOT of AM items that I was able to stock up on!  

Chocolate chips, coffee, french fries, plus some bonus book coupons that gave me free butter and extra AM on ground beef...


----------



## amie416

Well, I was just turned away from Sobeys in Pickering... they wouldn't even try to ring through my gift cards to pay for a Disney gift card.  They just called the manager who said "no way can you use a gift card to buy a gift card."

I was pretty upset by the way she spoke to me so I just abandoned my cart full of groceries and left the store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm really mad at myself.   I plotted out my shopping today with way more detail than usual.  I started at Rexall... that all went according to plan.  Then across the parking lot to Sobeys which is where things failed.  Somehow I miss calculated the dollar amount of what I had by $5 and change.   I was using the Little Book of Bonuses coupons and needed the spend $60 one as the 4th....so that was a miss and I only got the 10 bonus instead of the 25.  Then as I'm walking out I realize that I'm missing the 75 for the pizza/ice cream deal.  As I waited at customer service I look in my bags and low and behold I've bought 2 of the wrong pizzas.  I really should have returned them and got the right ones but at that point I needed to get home.  

At Rexall I spent the $50 to earn 100 and then I redeemed 285 miles to get the extra 100 but it's not on my receipt so I certainly hope it comes through.


----------



## mort1331

amie416 said:


> Well, I was just turned away from Sobeys in Pickering... they wouldn't even try to ring through my gift cards to pay for a Disney gift card.  They just called the manager who said "no way can you use a gift card to buy a gift card."
> 
> I was pretty upset by the way she spoke to me so I just abandoned my cart full of groceries and left the store.


That sucks. Each store is different on what they allow. Should have some consistency . But there is no excuse for treating people in a mean way. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> At Rexall I spent the $50 to earn 100 and then I redeemed 285 miles to get the extra 100 but it's not on my receipt so I certainly hope it comes through.


*Is this a Rexall offer? I didn't see it anywhere in my scanning. Either way here's the timeline for when i did this at the end of October:*


*got email on 27th of October*
*cashed in $30.00 worth of miles on the 31st, earned 275 that day*
*November 13th got the extra 100.*
*SO for an out-of-pocket $20.00 I snagged 375 AM (and all those cash miles are left over from LAST YEAR's StB so they were *free*)*
*I chose to wait to shop during the week so i could use the e-mail coupon AND my LnG threshold spend to get more miles*


----------



## AngelDisney

Not a good AM hunting day for me either! Planning to use the STB Sobeys Cash miles coupon. Got 4 ice creams and pops. Got my favourite Popcorns which were on sale. But the STB coupon wouldn’t go through. Kept saying reward limited. I gave up and paid with the gift card. It’s my 9th STB coupon. Just want to get the bonus 25 miles since I am getting the ice creams anyways. Oh well, I will save the cash miles for future opportunities. Yet I am still upset with my plan not working as expected. Also forgot to bring my other Foodland gift card to get some LCBO gift cards.


----------



## AngelDisney

amie416 said:


> Well, I was just turned away from Sobeys in Pickering... they wouldn't even try to ring through my gift cards to pay for a Disney gift card.  They just called the manager who said "no way can you use a gift card to buy a gift card."
> 
> I was pretty upset by the way she spoke to me so I just abandoned my cart full of groceries and left the store.


I was turned away once as well. The lady made me feel like I was dumb or what. I only asked if I could purchase a LCBO gift card with the Foodland gift card. I never tried that Sobeys ever again. I have two other Sobeys and one Foodland that are ok with it. However they are pretty far from home.

I also try to pick early morning on the weekend when only one or two cash registers are open and a younger looking cashier to do the exchange. It seems that younger cashiers work in the morning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had an A-MAZ-ING trip to Sobeys today!*
*Card #1 :*

*2 Lysol wipes & 2 Toilet cleaner $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*4 of our offers in the book from the mail :Juice, margarine,(on sale!) yogurt & ice cream sandwiches -- used 4 got the extra*

* Total pre-tax: $45.77 (paid mostly with last giftcard) snagged 87 AM*

*Card #2: we bought nothing without AM attached ALL targeted offers*

*Sweetened condensed milk 7Am*
*Butter 6 AM*
*2 Herbal Essence Shampoo **** on sale for $2.99 PLUS had shelf offer of 5 AM (not sure if it was per bottle or each??) 6th StB coupon*
*Cashed in AM  7th StB coupon*

*Total Pre-tax:$12.46 (put the remaining $2.46 on gc) snagged 53 AM plus the 25 for redeeming (that i *think* posts later??)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Is this a Rexall offer? I didn't see it anywhere in my scanning. Either way here's the timeline for when i did this at the end of October:*
> 
> 
> *got email on 27th of October*
> *cashed in $30.00 worth of miles on the 31st, earned 275 that day*
> *November 13th got the extra 100.*
> *SO for an out-of-pocket $20.00 I snagged 375 AM (and all those cash miles are left over from LAST YEAR's StB so they were *free*)*
> *I chose to wait to shop during the week so i could use the e-mail coupon AND my LnG threshold spend to get more miles*


It was an AM email.   The only thing was the 'learn more' tab to click on only took me to the eflyer page.  I didn't find any details.  If it works I will get 238 for $25 OOP.  Same with me, the cash miles are from last years STB. 

I was VERY tempted to use the STB coupon for the fragrances today (20 for the coupon plus 20 in store offer) but in the end I've finished Christmas shopping and my girls don't need any more stuff like that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> It was an AM email.   The only thing was the 'learn more' tab to click on only took me to the eflyer page.  I didn't find any details.  If it works I will get 238 for $25 OOP.  Same with me, the cash miles are from last years STB.
> 
> I was VERY tempted to use the STB coupon for the fragrances today (20 for the coupon plus 20 in store offer) but in the end I've finished Christmas shopping and my girls don't need any more stuff like that.


*Yup, that's how my offer came and it worked perfectly!*


----------



## Dylemma1

Thanks Mel for the load n go info, very easy.
I am disappointed with my recent Sobey's shopping experience. First of all the nearest Sobey's is 20 minutes away and the largest is 45 minutes away so shopping there is a trek..... Bought the pizza's, for some reason I thought it said buy 3 pizzas get 75 am so I did x 2 for dh card. Had one last night for dinner and it was awful(like cardboard) and just realized from reading other posts that I was supposed to buy ice-cream or something.....so I didn't even get the am...
To take the pizzas back will mean a 20 minute car ride... 
now I remember why I stopped couponing....IT'S THE FINE PRINT THAT GETS YOU!!,
I'm almost ready to give up.....


----------



## bababear_50

I am glad the Load N Go went well
Yep the Sobeys
1# is buy 4 Delissio thin crust pizzas or 4 Rustico Pizzas at 3.77 each and get 75 airmiles...to be honest I add a bunch of fresh veggie stuff to the pizzas.

#2 is buy 4 Nestle ice cream or novelties products at 3.77 each and get 75 airmiles.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-8-to-14

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last year, on Friday December 16, airmilesshops ran a one day 20x airmiles deal.  Since STB ends Thursday December 14 (as well as a few other amazon promos I've seen), it might be possible that we will see it again this year which would be Friday December 15.  I would expect it to be 15x like Black Friday this year, last year's Black Friday was 20x.

Just thought I'd mention it, it is something I'm watching for next week.


----------



## Silvermist999

Dylemma1 said:


> Thanks Mel for the load n go info, very easy.
> I am disappointed with my recent Sobey's shopping experience. First of all the nearest Sobey's is 20 minutes away and the largest is 45 minutes away so shopping there is a trek..... Bought the pizza's, for some reason I thought it said buy 3 pizzas get 75 am so I did x 2 for dh card. Had one last night for dinner and *it was awful(like cardboard)* and just realized from reading other posts that I was supposed to buy ice-cream or something.....so I didn't even get the am...
> To take the pizzas back will mean a 20 minute car ride...
> now I remember why I stopped couponing....IT'S THE FINE PRINT THAT GETS YOU!!,
> I'm almost ready to give up.....



This was exactly how we all felt after I bought the pizza just for the last AM offer.  DH and the kids hate the pizza and I think there's still one at the bottom of the chest freezer, so sadly will have to skip this offer, I can't eat them all myself, lol.


----------



## Dylemma1

I was wondering if maybe the pizza would be better on the bbq as there are cooking directions on the back. I ended up eating a piece and then scraping the toppings off the pizza onto some triscuits... 
I realize I can't take them back as I was just over the $100 mark for spend $100 get 100...


----------



## osully

I personally like the thin & crispy deluxe pizza, as well as the round thin crust one that is on promo - in the margherita flavour. 

Had a good Sobeys trip yesterday. Spent $108 and got 249AM. Thanks to the coupon and some loaded MyOffers. Plus the pizza and the cavendish fries offers. 

By the way - my Sobeys (Barrhaven ON) had a few good deals not in flyer: 

Cheemo perogies 2.99ea + 5AM when you buy 2

Ben & Jerry's 5.99ea + 10AM when you buy 2

Italpasta 1.99ea + 10AM when you buy 2


----------



## tinkerone

My own thought is that the frozen pizzas, ANY frozen pizza, are disgusting.  I used to buy them for my youngest as that was one of the few things he enjoyed but he is now in his mid thirties so that option is gone.  
Having said all that, I did purchase a dozen during the last sale and told DH that it would be a quick easy meal for the two weeks I was going to be away without him.  And just like magic, they disappeared.    Maybe I should plan another few weeks away!


----------



## DizzyDis

Success! Just finished 2nd STB on the other card (mine and my parents'). For those in ON, I just got the last 2 at Jean Coutu: 10 AM for $10 of their store brand and 3x AM for over $20. So picked up their travel size store brand body wash, shampoo, etc for our Feb trip and they had some cute wrapping paper (obviously my 25 rolls isn't enough...). So nothing I NEEDED per se, but all useful and for $35, I ended up with that extra 1000 AM, so I will take it as a win.

 Also, not-related, I just bit the bullet and reserved EMM for our first park day in Feb! I have never done it and obsessed for a long time, but every time it looked like it was sold out, I got super sad, so figure that means I would really like to give it a try. Will cancel our CP breakfast and do this instead, so here's to adding a new to us item to our plans!


----------



## AngelDisney

DizzyDis said:


> Success! Just finished 2nd STB on the other card (mine and my parents'). For those in ON, I just got the last 2 at Jean Coutu: 10 AM for $10 of their store brand and 3x AM for over $20. So picked up their travel size store brand body wash, shampoo, etc for our Feb trip and they had some cute wrapping paper (obviously my 25 rolls isn't enough...). So nothing I NEEDED per se, but all useful and for $35, I ended up with that extra 1000 AM, so I will take it as a win.
> 
> Also, not-related, I just bit the bullet and reserved EMM for our first park day in Feb! I have never done it and obsessed for a long time, but every time it looked like it was sold out, I got super sad, so figure that means I would really like to give it a try. Will cancel our CP breakfast and do this instead, so here's to adding a new to us item to our plans!


We did that on the last day of our trip in August. Loved it and would definitely do it again if it’s offered. Enjoy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's this week's Rexall coupon*

*Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid December 11th - 13th*

*The fact that it is only valid until Wednesday makes me think there will be a larger one for Thursday only, remains to be seen.*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Finally had a successful AM trip at Sobeys!! $89 for 178 miles!!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *here's this week's Rexall coupon,  let me know if it works or if I need to dol some tweaking
> 2017/Dec11/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.htmlView attachment 288117
> *



Hmmm - it’s only good until Wednesday again. I’m debating on waiting to do my shopping to see if there’s a better coupon on Thursday...


----------



## amie416

Days In the Sun said:


> Last year, on Friday December 16, airmilesshops ran a one day 20x airmiles deal.  Since STB ends Thursday December 14 (as well as a few other amazon promos I've seen), it might be possible that we will see it again this year which would be Friday December 15.  I would expect it to be 15x like Black Friday this year, last year's Black Friday was 20x.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it, it is something I'm watching for next week.




This came through in my email today: 15x miles Dec 13-17


----------



## bababear_50

I'm out this week for shopping.........................
My car is in the garage and I am anxiously awaiting verdict and the bill!!
Happy Fa La La to me.............................
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Hmmm - it’s only good until Wednesday again. I’m debating on waiting to do my shopping to see if there’s a better coupon on Thursday...


*Good eye!! Thanks for noticing that, i had planned on stopping at a Rexall on my way out of Toronto and now I'll wait till Thursday instead *


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I'm out this week for shopping.........................
> My car is in the garage and I am anxiously awaiting verdict and the bill!!
> Happy Fa La La to me.............................
> Hugs Mel



Do they provide AM? Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just updated the post about online shopping in the StB thread and cause i'm lazy, here's a link to that post! Chance to earn some big miles and ensure you get that coupon completed!*
*Online shopping bonus offers*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> My car is in the garage and I am anxiously awaiting verdict and the bill!!


I feel your pain.  We just paid for the son's car which was a 1200.00 fix.  The hubby's truck ( older diesel truck ) that puked most of the coolant and we are having a friend look at that.  His truck ( it's his baby and I swear he loves that thing more than me some days ) is still at his brother's place where the friend lives which is 7 hours from here.  So have told our kids Christmas will be light this year.  The good thing is the kids are older and understand and honestly...don't need much anyways.  Somehow someway it all seems to work out in the end.  

Hope your fix is not too costly


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooooooooo................
The bad news first
I just paid Canadian Tire $80.00 to diagnosis
front brakes and rotors
back drums and shoes
grand total parts and labour
$1,165.00

The Good News
Ex Hubby is a Mechanic
He is coming over next weekend and will fix the car for me.
I'm sure I can be cordial for a few hours,,lol.
two definitions of "Cordial"
https://www.google.ca/search?q=cord.....69i57j0l5.2495j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
1. Warm and friendly
2. a liqueur
Plus I am giving him my premium Star Wars movie ticket to go to the show with my sons on Saturday.
Hugs Mel

Now back to airmile hunting.......................... I think I will wait till Thursday for
Rexall.


----------



## Dylemma1

That's awesome bababear!
 I hoped one of my kids would marry a mechanic but alas it isn't so, one married a financial analyst and the other a sewage treatment operator (I don't know her official title) lol.
Maybe one day I will get a grandchild that will become (or marry) a mechanic!


----------



## Dylemma1

I need some help. I'm new at this airmiles thing.
So I need to book a hotel in Niagara Falls NY, 
if I look through airmiles travel hub it says I can get a bonus of up to 200 bonus miles for first time booking (ok I get that) but my question is, for many hotels the average am are 40. My question is can I get 15x the airmiles (current promotion of 15 x airmiles) if I book through the travel hub so 15x40 (plus 200 bonus)
Here is a sample of what I am seeing....

https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel...nation_id=h_217390&program_id=1&promo=200NO17

Seems too good to be true, what do you think?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Dylemma1 said:


> I need some help. I'm new at this airmiles thing.
> So I need to book a hotel in Niagara Falls NY,
> if I look through airmiles travel hub it says I can get a bonus of up to 200 bonus miles for first time booking (ok I get that) but my question is, for many hotels the average am are 40. My question is can I get 15x the airmiles (current promotion of 15 x airmiles) if I book through the travel hub so 15x40 (plus 200 bonus)
> Here is a sample of what I am seeing....
> 
> https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/results/?search_id=f2e92554-47df-4ac5-aad5-1f305ac3a9b4&checkin=2017-12-21T00:00:00-05:00&checkout=2017-12-22T00:00:00-05:00&adults=2&flow=earn&locale=en-US&currency=CAD&destination_id=h_217390&program_id=1&promo=200NO17
> 
> Seems too good to be true, what do you think?


I don't think so, but someone may correct me.  It's the Airmiles shops that are 15X - so bookings through expedia, etc. under AM shops would be eligible.  The Travel Hub isn't under AM shops.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Sooooooooooo................
> The bad news first
> I just paid Canadian Tire $80.00 to diagnosis
> front brakes and rotors
> back drums and shoes
> grand total parts and labour
> $1,165.00
> 
> The Good News
> Ex Hubby is a Mechanic
> He is coming over next weekend and will fix the car for me.
> I'm sure I can be cordial for a few hours,,lol.
> two definitions of "Cordial"
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=cord.....69i57j0l5.2495j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 1. Warm and friendly
> 2. a liqueur
> Plus I am giving him my premium Star Wars movie ticket to go to the show with my sons on Saturday.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Now back to airmile hunting.......................... I think I will wait till Thursday for
> Rexall.


From the fact that you posted the definitions I'm taking a guess that you will need #2 to be #1 ????  Good thing there are AM at the LCBO...should be a good haul for you this weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone waiting for "Odd" AM to show up from November purchases at Sobeys and Foodland. Mine showed up today. I don't know why it took so long but there where they should be at last. (one less thing to have to follow up with AM about)


----------



## DizzyDis

Did anyone else see the one-day only LCBO offer for Saturday? Spend $150, get 50 AM, not bad if you were going anyways. Also, somewhat off-topic, has anyone ordered online from LCBO before? I am debating as Saturday may be busy, so am looking for some real-life feedback


----------



## tinkerone

I just received an email for use 95 AM at Sobeys or Foodland between the 15th and the 20th and get 95 AM.  Great offer.  Anyone else get it?

ETA- Doesn't look like there is a coupon attached either.


----------



## isabellea

Today I received an e-mail from Airmiles to tell me it will be 15X the miles when shopping through Airmilesshops.ca from December 13th-December 17th.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> I just received an email for use 95 AM at Sobeys or Foodland between the 15th and the 20th and get 95 AM.  Great offer.  Anyone else get it?
> 
> ETA- Doesn't look like there is a coupon attached either.



Yup!  DH just got it.  Why him and not me, I don't know.  I only have $30 in cash miles left in his account, so I will do three separate 95 cash miles transactions and get 95 x 3 bonus miles into his Dream account.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Quick question that is not Air Miles related but I seem to recall someone posting about Starbucks gift cards on our thread...I was just given a Starbucks gift card and I was wondering....can I use a Canadian Starbucks gift card at Disneyland?


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question that is not Air Miles related but I seem to recall someone posting about Starbucks gift cards on our thread...I was just given a Starbucks gift card and I was wondering....can I use a Canadian Starbucks gift card at Disneyland?


I am not sure about DLR but it worked fine at WDW and USO when we visited in August.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> Today I received an e-mail from Airmiles to tell me it will be 15X the miles when shopping through Airmilesshops.ca from December 13th-December 17th.


Awesome. I was just about to make a purchase. Might as well wait until tomorrow and get the extra miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Starbucks airmiles Queen here
Have a look
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ift-card-birthday-plan-using-upcoming-340418/

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question that is not Air Miles related but I seem to recall someone posting about Starbucks gift cards on our thread...I was just given a Starbucks gift card and I was wondering....can I use a Canadian Starbucks gift card at Disneyland?


I can tell you that my son used his reloadable Starbucks card at WDW and didn't check rate of exchange till he got home.  He was not happy because the rate was very unfavorable.  You may want to ask before you use it for your purchases.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup!  DH just got it.  Why him and not me, I don't know.  I only have $30 in cash miles left in his account, so I will do three separate 95 cash miles transactions and get 95 x 3 bonus miles into his Dream account.


Not to burst the bubble but don't think that would work....

*Bonus offer applies to qualifying in-store use of 95 AIR MILES® Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction at participating, Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario between December 15 - 20, 2017.* Limit one Bonus Offer of 95 Miles per Collector Number*. Offer subject to change without notice. Bonus Miles will be credited to your AIR MILES Collector Account within 4 weeks of the promotion. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 toward purchases at participating AIR MILES® Partner locations to a maximum of $100 per day. Visit airmiles.ca/cash to learn more. You must have enough in your Cash Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases. All rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details visit airmiles.ca. ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

AngelDisney said:


> I am not sure about DLR but it worked fine at WDW and USO when we visited in August.





bababear_50 said:


> Starbucks airmiles Queen here
> Have a look
> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ift-card-birthday-plan-using-upcoming-340418/
> 
> Hugs Mel





tinkerone said:


> I can tell you that my son used his reloadable Starbucks card at WDW and didn't check rate of exchange till he got home.  He was not happy because the rate was very unfavorable.  You may want to ask before you use it for your purchases.



Thank you all....I am not concerned about how much I will get...Starbucks is not something I usually get here at home....but thought it would be a nice treat while I was away...


----------



## Aladora

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question that is not Air Miles related but I seem to recall someone posting about Starbucks gift cards on our thread...I was just given a Starbucks gift card and I was wondering....can I use a Canadian Starbucks gift card at Disneyland?



Yes you can absolutely use them at Disneyland! A few months before we go down I switch to all cash miles and get as many Starbucks cards as I can. Load them into the app and while you can’t redeem star rewards at the locations in the pros, you will still earn stars! If you are an AP holder, you will get your discount as well!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Not to burst the bubble but don't think that would work....
> 
> *Bonus offer applies to qualifying in-store use of 95 AIR MILES® Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction at participating, Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario between December 15 - 20, 2017.* Limit one Bonus Offer of 95 Miles per Collector Number*. Offer subject to change without notice. Bonus Miles will be credited to your AIR MILES Collector Account within 4 weeks of the promotion. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 toward purchases at participating AIR MILES® Partner locations to a maximum of $100 per day. Visit airmiles.ca/cash to learn more. You must have enough in your Cash Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases. All rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details visit airmiles.ca. ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.



Darn!  Oh well.  Do you think this offer applies to all collectors who have Cash miles in their accounts? Or is it strictly targeted?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic Flyer is up.  Spend $150, get 95 miles. Plus, the spend 95 Cash miles, get 95 miles.  So the offer is not just targeted.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question that is not Air Miles related but I seem to recall someone posting about Starbucks gift cards on our thread...I was just given a Starbucks gift card and I was wondering....can I use a Canadian Starbucks gift card at Disneyland?


Yes....you can use them anywhere in the US.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer
Dec 14-20th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-14-to-20/all

Dec 14-17
spend 95 get 95 airmiles
limit one use per day 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Intersting read
"Empire plans"
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...banner/ar-BBGGjO1?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout

STELLARTON, N.S. - Empire Co. Ltd. is planning to convert up to a quarter of its 255 Safeway and Sobeys stores in Western Canada to its discount FreshCo banner over the next five years.

Thinking on a positive note maybe Fresh Co will start an airmiles plan.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*As predicted, the Thursday Rexall coupon is better!*
*Spend $50.00 get 100 AM Valid Thursday Dec 14 ONLY*

***remember, it does stack!*


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> Intersting read
> "Empire plans"
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...banner/ar-BBGGjO1?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout
> 
> STELLARTON, N.S. - Empire Co. Ltd. is planning to convert up to a quarter of its 255 Safeway and Sobeys stores in Western Canada to its discount FreshCo banner over the next five years.
> 
> Thinking on a positive note maybe Fresh Co will start an airmiles plan.



FreshCo won't get AirMiles.  It's a discount grocery store.  Honestly though, the cost decrease in your groceries will probably more than make up the difference in the loss of AirMiles.  Put that extra $40/week that you are saving in a vacation fund and you'll get there faster than you would with AirMiles.


----------



## Aladora

The Thrifty Foods flyer is out and once again, no "buy a $xxx Thrifty Gift card, get xxx airmiles" offer. I really can't remember the last time we had one of those and when we do get them, they are always limited to 1 per AM account!


----------



## pigletto

*FreshCo won't get AirMiles. It's a discount grocery store. Honestly though, the cost decrease in your groceries will probably more than make up the difference in the loss of AirMiles. Put that extra $40/week that you are saving in a vacation fund and you'll get there faster than you would with AirMiles.*

Totally agree with this. The best savings I get on groceries is to buy giftcards at Sobey's or Foodland when they have bonus miles, and then using them at Freshco where it's cheaper. But even without doing that, I am going to save 30 percent by not doing my shopping at Sobey's or Foodland.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Metro flyer
> Dec 14-20th
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-14-to-20/all
> 
> Dec 14-17
> spend 95 get 95 airmiles
> limit one use per day
> Hugs Mel


WOW!  That's a much better offer than the Foodland as its limited to once.  I'm up for $40 in free groceries since Metro is two minutes from my home.  That might just be my Christmas cheese tray, lol.


----------



## pigletto

Rexall has the pop up coupon on their website for Spend $50 get 100 airmiles again. It’s good tomorrow only, and you need the physical coupon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Rexall has the pop up coupon on their website for Spend $50 get 100 airmiles again. It’s good tomorrow only, and you need the physical coupon.


*Nope, it says you can show mobile version*

*Printed or mobile coupon accepted
Cashier Please Scan UPC*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> WOW!  That's a much better offer than the Foodland as its limited to once.  I'm up for $40 in free groceries since Metro is two minutes from my home.  That might just be my Christmas cheese tray, lol.


*You can do even better if you use THIS coupon as well BTW :

Order catering tray $25.00 and get 50 AM*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, it says you can show mobile version*
> 
> *Printed or mobile coupon accepted*
> *Cashier Please Scan UPC*


Whoops.. guess I missed that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Whoops.. guess I missed that.


*No worries, just know that since i've made the move to "Smart-er" tech, there's no going back! (let's not tell my kids though, I've been digging my heels in pretty deeply  )*


----------



## isabellea

The use 95 cash AM and get 95 AM was announced in an e-mail from IGA (QC). I wonder if I can do it once at IGA and then at Foodland if it would work?!?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> WOW!  That's a much better offer than the Foodland as its limited to once.  I'm up for $40 in free groceries since Metro is two minutes from my home.  That might just be my Christmas cheese tray, lol.


*Think you mis-read that -- it's spend $95 get 95 AM ...*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Think you mis-read that -- it's spend $95 get 95 AM ...*


BOO!!!   
I like my way better, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Does anyone have any "early info" on Sobeys or Foodland's new flyer?
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Does anyone have any "early info" on Sobeys or Foodland's new flyer?
> Hugs Mel


I’ll check when I get home. Working late tonight and currently taking a short break to refresh!


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> *FreshCo won't get AirMiles. It's a discount grocery store. Honestly though, the cost decrease in your groceries will probably more than make up the difference in the loss of AirMiles. Put that extra $40/week that you are saving in a vacation fund and you'll get there faster than you would with AirMiles.*
> 
> Totally agree with this. The best savings I get on groceries is to buy giftcards at Sobey's or Foodland when they have bonus miles, and then using them at Freshco where it's cheaper. But even without doing that, I am going to save 30 percent by not doing my shopping at Sobey's or Foodland.



That's what I do too.  I tend to split my shops when I have the GC.  I only get what I have PC points offers for at No Frills, otherwise I buy at FreshCo.  I use No Frills as my primary store when I don't have AM related GC.

Just as a side note - one of the cashiers at FreshCo lets me buy other gift cards (not their store, but I've bought Cara and Indigo cards) with my Foodland/Sobeys gift card.  I'm scared to ask any of the other cashiers to do it, so I only try when she's working.


----------



## osully

Nothing amazing for Sobeys this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-15-to-20/all

Foodland flyer

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-15-to-20/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

osully said:


> Nothing amazing for Sobeys this week.



Looks pretty sparse to me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Lawton's Drugs has the use 95 cash miles, get 95 bonus miles as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone happen to know anything about shopping at The Body Shop through airmilesshops?   I made a purchase that was full price around $35 but I had two vouchers for $10 each.  My OOP cost was about $17.   I was credited 2 AM which doubled but then AM took them all back.  So what gives?


----------



## ottawamom

It's a good thing there aren't any really great AM deals this week. I need to focus on my Holiday groceries and I don't have room in the freezer for extras at the moment. Here's to a big Boxing Week promotion (hint, hint, Sobeys are you listening)


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Lawton's Drugs has the use 95 cash miles, get 95 bonus miles as well.



Jean Coutu also! I love free money!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Safeway in the west has a couple things that might be able to get.  I like the Pepsi promo...Spend 25 get 40 Am...that's a pretty easy one for me to do.  There were a couple other things I might be able to pick up to MAYBE hit that 100.00 to get the 100 AM.  If not...I do have a load n go to spend 80 get 25 AM.  I will see what I can squeeze out of the shopping this weekend.  Wanting to get most of my Xmas grocery shopping done ( besides the fresh stuff ) this weekend.  I hate fighting the crowded stores.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Safeway in the west has a couple things that might be able to get.  I like the Pepsi promo...Spend 25 get 40 Am...that's a pretty easy one for me to do.  There were a couple other things I might be able to pick up to MAYBE hit that 100.00 to get the 100 AM.  If not...I do have a load n go to spend 80 get 25 AM.  I will see what I can squeeze out of the shopping this weekend.  Wanting to get most of my Xmas grocery shopping done ( besides the fresh stuff ) this weekend.  I hate fighting the crowded stores.



Same, I bought some non-perishable holiday groceries last week to get the 100 AM. Hoping to do the same this week with a few more things. My load and go is spend $140  and I almost never get up that high.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since both Sobeys and Lawton's has the spend 95 cash miles / get 95 bonus miles offers, do you think I can do the offer at both locations?  Or is it one transaction period, regardless of how many stores are offering it?  I'd like to use my card and DH's card at both locations.


----------



## ottawamom

The way these promotions have worked in the past (I'm thinking specifically of Foodland and Sobeys) the offer should be per customer account/per entity. You should be able to do 1 at Sobeys and another 1 at Lawton's per AM card.

Slight correction to what I've said above. In the case of Sobeys, Foodland, Sobeys Urban Fresh I just reread the fine print and it says

"Bonus offer applies to qualifying in-store use of 95 AIR MILES® Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction at participating, Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario between December 15 - 20, 2017. Limit one Bonus Offer of 95 Miles per Collector Number." So not able to do 1 at Sobeys and 1 at Foodland.

I assume Lawtons is a separate entity from Sobeys.


----------



## damo

Sobey's is dragging their heels again this week posting AMs.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Sobey's is dragging their heels again this week posting AMs.



They posted my 100 bonus miles, but still waiting for 60 more...from the same day of purchase.


----------



## ottawamom

I waited for over a week for one of those same receipt purchases to post. It will come through, eventually.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know anything about shopping at The Body Shop through airmilesshops?   I made a purchase that was full price around $35 but I had two vouchers for $10 each.  My OOP cost was about $17.   I was credited 2 AM which doubled but then AM took them all back.  So what gives?


*I'm wondering if it falls under the same trouble area i have with certain Rexall stores taking vouchers/gift cards/coupons off before tax instead of after in which case you didn't meet the $20.00 threshold?? Just speculation on my part*


----------



## flower_petals

Well this was my first STB and it was kind of fun.  I did 8 offers.  But two of them were online ones.  The 3 for 150am, and Children's Place.  If I get the 5 for 1000am, I'll be happy.  I bought all Christmas stuff and nothing I wouldn't have bought anyway.   I wish Sobey's was closer than an hour bus ride (each way)  to me.  Those offers seemed pretty easy and if next year they do this, I will make the trip to avoid the online shop frustration.

Hope everyone gets their miles!


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles shop online question:
So I purchased a new kitchen faucet tonight via airmiles shop online,,Lowes
so you get 1 airmiles for each $20 spent then you multiply that by 15 right?
so if I spent $100 dollars = 5 airmiles
5x 15= 75 airmiles? right?
Thanks for any guidance
Hugs Mel


PS 
Sobeys just posted my last weeks shop--Yeah!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles shop online question:
> So I purchased a new kitchen faucet tonight via airmiles shop online,,Lowes
> so you get 1 airmiles for each $20 spent then you multiply that by 15 right?
> so if I spent $100 dollars = 5 airmiles
> 5x 15= 75 airmiles? right?
> Thanks for any guidance
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> PS
> Sobeys just posted my last weeks shop--Yeah!



Correct, I shop at Lowes.  I assume pretax total ie. you'll get miles on your item total minus order discount.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Correct, I shop at Lowes.  I assume pretax total ie. you'll get miles on your item total minus order discount.



Thanks Hon
I might need to try this online shopping a bit more.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles shop online question:
> So I purchased a new kitchen faucet tonight via airmiles shop online,,Lowes
> so you get 1 airmiles for each $20 spent then you multiply that by 15 right?
> so if I spent $100 dollars = 5 airmiles
> 5x 15= 75 airmiles? right?
> Thanks for any guidance
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> PS
> Sobeys just posted my last weeks shop--Yeah!


*You will see it post as base miles first, so in your case you would get the 5 miles. The bonus miles will post separately, in your case the extra 70 miles  -- sometimes those bonus miles take FOREVER to show up but when it works seamlessly it will look like this*
**


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm wondering if it falls under the same trouble area i have with certain Rexall stores taking vouchers/gift cards/coupons off before tax instead of after in which case you didn't meet the $20.00 threshold?? Just speculation on my part*


That did cross my mind as well.  I just find it odd that they posted the miles to my account and then on the next line they took them back.  I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Raimiette

Just FYI, Airmiles has quite a few last chance offers that are quite good.

Airmiles link:  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Rewar...ndex=2&viewAll=true&sort=0&_requestid=1941523
Original post:  https://forums.redflagdeals.com/air...offer-airmiles-starting-250-airmiles-2154168/

I picked up a Maytag M1200 vacuum for 1500 miles (to buy it's $699USD or $999 CAD lol) and a signed James Van Reimsdyk Leafs jersey for 600 miles (usually goes for $200 or so).


----------



## mort1331

Love shopping for company holiday party. Just happened to pick up gifts at Staples and LCBO, Hmm happened to have STB coupons for them as back up ones to make sure met the threshold.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. Decided to give one of those Butterball roasts a try (never had one before). My kids love turkey and I figured this is an easy Sunday night dinner. Used my 95Cash miles get 95AM on it so it set me back $4.99. Can't beat that for dinner.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I got this in my email.  It has a bar code on it, so I don't know if it's available to everyone or not:


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> *FreshCo won't get AirMiles. It's a discount grocery store. Honestly though, the cost decrease in your groceries will probably more than make up the difference in the loss of AirMiles. Put that extra $40/week that you are saving in a vacation fund and you'll get there faster than you would with AirMiles.*
> 
> Totally agree with this. The best savings I get on groceries is to buy giftcards at Sobey's or Foodland when they have bonus miles, and then using them at Freshco where it's cheaper. But even without doing that, I am going to save 30 percent by not doing my shopping at Sobey's or Foodland.



That's what I have been doing.  I use some of my gift card money at Sobey's or Foodland for special large Air Mile related says, but the majority of my shopping gets done at FreshCo with the gift cards.  One of the two Foodlands near me will let me purchase gift cards with gift cards and so will the Sobey's.  I've purchased Shell, xBox, Cineplex and the Keg gift cards so far using the Foodland gift cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just now getting around to looking at the flyers and I'm super excited about one of Metro's "back page biggie" offers!! *

*Popcorn: 3 for $10.00 get 30 AM! *

*I eat a ton of popcorn and so does one of our D-I-Ls I'll easily buy 6 of those, plus whatever else i think we might need for having in the house cause you know, holidays = fooooood*


----------



## rella's fan

Question... I normally collect my miles under CASH but decided to switch over to DREAM to start saving for our DLR passes for this summer because of the STB promotion.  I switched my account over Tuesday morning because I'm waiting for a bunch from Foodland and they got deposited in my account today under CASH.  My account does say its CASH now so why did it take 48 hours to switch over, I thought it only took 24 hours?  Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## kitntrip

Not a bad AM day. Spent $218 At Sobeys, picked up around 240 AM. Went to Shell and bought the car wash promotion and picked up 114 AM there.


----------



## damo

rella's fan said:


> Question... I normally collect my miles under CASH but decided to switch over to DREAM to start saving for our DLR passes for this summer because of the STB promotion.  I switched my account over Tuesday morning because I'm waiting for a bunch from Foodland and they got deposited in my account today under CASH.  My account does say its CASH now so why did it take 48 hours to switch over, I thought it only took 24 hours?  Or did I misunderstand?



I always thought that it has to be in the right mode when you make the transaction.  Whatever it is set to when you make the transaction is how it will be deposited.  At least that is how I understood it.


----------



## rella's fan

damo said:


> I always thought that it has to be in the right mode when you make the transaction.  Whatever it is set to when you make the transaction is how it will be deposited.  At least that is how I understood it.



Ahhh, I never knew that - I thought that as long as I switched it over before they deposited them - thanks!


----------



## Raimiette

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just now getting around to looking at the flyers and I'm super excited about one of Metro's "back page biggie" offers!! *
> 
> *Popcorn: 3 for $10.00 get 30 AM! *
> 
> *I eat a ton of popcorn and so does one of our D-I-Ls I'll easily buy 6 of those, plus whatever else i think we might need for having in the house cause you know, holidays = fooooood*



I got excited for this too but I think it's a 1 time deal. I got it in my airmiles offers app as a opt in offer and it specifies 1 use per collector. Would be nice if it could be used multiple times though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> I got excited for this too but I think it's a 1 time deal. I got it in my airmiles offers app as a opt in offer and it specifies 1 use per collector. Would be nice if it could be used multiple times though.


*Nope, it's  a flyer offer, not a targeted one and that means you can do it as many times as you want! Get an entire cart of popcorn if you want!*

**


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Question... I normally collect my miles under CASH but decided to switch over to DREAM to start saving for our DLR passes for this summer because of the STB promotion.  I switched my account over Tuesday morning because I'm waiting for a bunch from Foodland and they got deposited in my account today under CASH.  My account does say its CASH now so why did it take 48 hours to switch over, I thought it only took 24 hours?  Or did I misunderstand?



You set your account to Dream in the morning on Tuesday, it would not take effect until 3:00am Wednesday morning (but that's a side point). Your Foodland AM were posted by Foodland on Saturday, even though they don't show up in your account until Thursday. It is the date that Foodland posts them that is important.

I've had some AM show up a few weeks after they were "posted" and they were caught up in my switch between Cash and Dream. When you switch between Cash and Dream you should get an email from Airmiles confirming that the switch has been made. Once I forgot to click on the confirm button at the bottom of the switch page and my switch didn't happen. (Lesson learned)


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles shop points posted this morning(Lowes) -wow that was fast.
I didn't see the Healthy steamers in the Metro flyer until you mentioned the popcorn -Thanks for posting that Jacqueline.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

damo said:


> I always thought that it has to be in the right mode when you make the transaction.  Whatever it is set to when you make the transaction is how it will be deposited.  At least that is how I understood it.



According to AM, your AM will post based on your preference when the retailer POSTS the AM...I got caught in this with Sobeys...although my preference was set to Dream when I made my purchase, it was set to Cash when Sobeys posted my AM, so they were awarded to cash.


----------



## marchingstar

my air miles account is just craaaawling up right now. after months of AmEx bonuses, i got used to watching the numbers jump way up, so now regular earning looks so slow! it looks like the Shop the Block miles will be the next jump, but until then numbers are going to add slowly...


----------



## Silvermist999

marchingstar said:


> my air miles account is just craaaawling up right now. after months of AmEx bonuses, i got used to watching the numbers jump way up, so now regular earning looks so slow! it looks like the Shop the Block miles will be the next jump, but until then numbers are going to add slowly...



So true! I think I've been spoiled by the Amex offers.  Now the regular offers just don't seem as exciting anymore.


----------



## AngelDisney

My happy days of getting gift cards using Foodland gift cards could be over! Attempt at Foodland failed today. I will try the other Sobeys on Monday. Pixie dust!!


----------



## kerreyn

Head's up!!  I stopped at Rexall on my way home from work yesterday for lotto tickets, and it was one of my favourite cashiers that rang me through.  After I finished my purchase, she said quietly "You know, if someone were to buy a pack of gum or something, there might be a bonus for them".  So, I said "how about mints?", and she said "perfect!".  She scanned the mints, asked for my air miles card, and gave me a bonus card for 95 air miles! Spent $2.09 and got 95 air miles - best return ever!!!  I'm hoping they have some cards left next week when I go for my 'regular' shop!


----------



## mkmommy

Just an FYI for anyone looking for Park and Fly package at Pearson. I noticed on the Airmiles travel hub that the Hilton Garden Inn hotel showed up with the option of the park and fly package. It was 1 night plus 9 nights parking with 580 bonus miles. The best part the rate was $20 less than through Hilton.com.

I have never seen package through the Airmilestravel hub before.


----------



## Sailormoon2

kerreyn said:


> She scanned the mints, asked for my air miles card, and gave me a bonus card for 95 air miles!


This happened to me too! I just was running in to grab concealer and a lip balm, and BAM!


----------



## ottawamom

I am so running to Rexall as soon as they open this morning. Here's hoping  it wasn't a one day thing.


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> Head's up!!  I stopped at Rexall on my way home from work yesterday for lotto tickets, and it was one of my favourite cashiers that rang me through.  After I finished my purchase, she said quietly "You know, if someone were to buy a pack of gum or something, there might be a bonus for them".  So, I said "how about mints?", and she said "perfect!".  She scanned the mints, asked for my air miles card, and gave me a bonus card for 95 air miles! Spent $2.09 and got 95 air miles - best return ever!!!  I'm hoping they have some cards left next week when I go for my 'regular' shop!



Thanks kerreyn, just got back from Rexall. I had to ask about the coupon (cashier didn't know what I was talking about at first) but she found it. I asked if I could use it on 3 cards because we all know I'm an AM W****. She laughed and I did 3 purchases one on my account  and one on each of DH and DS. Spent $12.54 and received 290AM (collectively). Wasn't sure if I could do it more than once on my account but decided not to take a chance.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Thanks kerreyn, just got back from Rexall. I had to ask about the coupon (cashier didn't know what I was talking about at first  but she found it. I asked if I could use it on 3 cards because we all know I'm an AM W****. She laughed and I did 3 purchases one on my account  and one on each of DH and DS. Spent $12.54 and received 290AM (collectively). Wasn't sure if I could only do it more than once on my account but decided not to take a chance.


Wow if this could be done more than once on the same card. It would be the best blip yet. Good luck all


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Head's up!!  I stopped at Rexall on my way home from work yesterday for lotto tickets, and it was one of my favourite cashiers that rang me through.  After I finished my purchase, she said quietly "You know, if someone were to buy a pack of gum or something, there might be a bonus for them".  So, I said "how about mints?", and she said "perfect!".  She scanned the mints, asked for my air miles card, and gave me a bonus card for 95 air miles! Spent $2.09 and got 95 air miles - best return ever!!!  I'm hoping they have some cards left next week when I go for my 'regular' shop!


I will give it a try tomorrow. I screwed up with my 95 AM for $10 cash yesterday. I need to make a run to Rexall anyway.



mort1331 said:


> Wow if this could be done more than once on the same card. It would be the best blip yet. Good luck all


ottawamom did it once on each of her family’s 3 cards. I am not sure if you can do it more than once per account.


----------



## osully

Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!

Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!

Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


WOW congrats to you!!!!


----------



## mort1331

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


Glad to hear it was someone in out group.....Great Christmas Present.... Congrats and enjoy


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!



congratulations! how exciting!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!
Yeah I am so happy for you Hon
Congrats 
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!



That is amazing!!!!  Spread some of that luck on this board!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


Congrats!


----------



## Aladora

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!



Wow wow wow!!!

Huge congrats!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Silvermist999 said:


> So true! I think I've been spoiled by the Amex offers.  Now the regular offers just don't seem as exciting anymore.


Yes, although I'm pretty sure I'll get the 240 bonus AM when I use my mastercard 61 times before Dec. 27.  

Hopefully they wait until after Christmas for a good Blue Friday Airmiles day - I don't have room for anything or extra $$ to stock up! lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's Rexall coupon  spend 50 get 80 -- only valid on Wed

Spend $50 get 80 AM valid Wednesday December 20th ONLY*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> Here's this week's Rexall coupon I'll clean it up a bit when I get home spend 50 get 80


Well that's the first time in a very long time that the email coupon didn't line up with my load and go.  My load and go is spend $30.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> Here's this week's Rexall coupon I'll clean it up a bit when I get home spend 50 get 80




That coupon says "Valid Wednesday, December 20, 2017", not valid *until* Wednesday, December 20... Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Well that's the first time in a very long time that the email coupon didn't line up with my load and go.  My load and go is spend $30.




My load and go is spend $80 get 100.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> That coupon says "Valid Wednesday, December 20, 2017", not valid *until* Wednesday, December 20... Not sure what to make of that.


*Yeah, i neglected to mention that,  it does clearly state Wednesday only in the email as well. Tuesday is another super-dee-dooper senior day as well with a 10 gift card.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> My load and go is spend $80 get 100.


That's a lot ....I could never spend $80 in there.   Sometimes it's hard to spend $50 for me.

OT....lately I've had a bunch of really great offers from Shoppers.  I had one last week that was 4000 bonus on any purchase. So yes, I bought a $1 pack of gum just for the points.  I had another one that was 8000 on a $20 purchase.  Those are just too good to pass up and with the conversion coming soon to PC points I'm happy to bump up my points.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> That's a lot ....I could never spend $80 in there.   Sometimes it's hard to spend $50 for me.
> 
> OT....lately I've had a bunch of really great offers from Shoppers.  I had one last week that was 4000 bonus on any purchase. So yes, I bought a $1 pack of gum just for the points.  I had another one that was 8000 on a $20 purchase.  Those are just too good to pass up and with the conversion coming soon to PC points I'm happy to bump up my points.


I’ve been doing these as well. I mostly shop at Nofrills and most weeks barely earn anything from my offers. But I always go after the big offers at Shoppers and Nofrills. I find I can really only concentrate on maximizing one program though, and since Airmiles can go towards travel goals, I focus more on that program.


----------



## pigletto

I just logged into my airmiles account and had a pop up bonus. It was 50 airmiles to create a Metro account. I can’t get it to pop up again for Dh’s account though.


----------



## ottawamom

Like dancing disney style my L&G is a spend $30. Not certain if I'll do a Rexall shop again this week. Spending $30 to get 110AM seems small after my haul yesterday. Now if anyone knew if the special card (get 95AM) at Rexall could be used a more than once per collector account I might go for it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, i neglected to mention that,  it does clearly state Wednesday only in the email as well. Tuesday is another super-dee-dooper senior day as well with a 10 gift card.*



Ahh, disappointing but at least they gave us a heads up, didn't have to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I walked into a NoFrills yesterday....  Within seconds, my DD was being crushed by wall to wall shopping carts, by shoppers who didn't seem to understand that you don't ram 6 y/o's with a stroller while you shove people out of the way of the milk case.  And for this particular location, Communicating consideration is a second language so trying to ask for any measure of consideration earned me ugly looks and more cart-shoving.  Shopping in this neighborhood is a little like a street market bazaar... at your own risk!  

It was utter madness and I couldn't even put my shopping bags on the floor without getting hit by a cart.    So we dumped everything on the floor and left ; I wasn't going to continue to let my child get hurt in the store.  As we passed the checkouts, the lines were over 20 minutes long and the staff looked utterly overworked so speaking to a manager wasn't going to change anything. 

So we left, my DD sobbing about the "bad store", and went to Safeway.  Where I bought our necessities for $20 more than NoFrills, but earned 3 AM.  And I didn't have to feel like I was in an episode of Supermarket Sweep!!!!

Ah well.  Experiment tried and failed.

*small edit for language*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!!



OMG...that is sooooooo freaking AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats.  I'm just glad to know that they actually do reward those promotions, because I always wonder.  That is such awesome news to read on a Monday morning!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> I walked into a NoFrills yesterday.



I can understand your frustration with the store.  I know that my hubs HATES shopping there and would rather shop at Stupidstore.  And I'm vice versa.  I HATE Stupidstore and would rather go to No Frills and pick up what I can't get at No Frills at Safeway ( both of which are only a 4 minute drive from our house ).  From shopping more regularly there, I know when the busy times are and avoid it then.  But for the most part, I can get most of what I need at No Frills.  Good luck the next time you try to tackle going there.  It can be a mad house.


----------



## pigletto

marcyleecorgan said:


> I walked into a NoFrills yesterday....  Within seconds, my DD was being crushed by wall to wall shopping carts, by shoppers who didn't seem to understand that you don't ram 6 y/o's with a stroller while you shove people out of the way of the milk case.  And for this particular location, English is a second language so trying to ask for any measure of consideration earned me ugly looks and more cart-shoving.  Shopping in this neighborhood is a little like a street market bazaar... at your own risk!
> 
> It was utter madness and I couldn't even put my shopping bags on the floor without getting hit by a cart.    So we dumped everything on the floor and left ; I wasn't going to continue to let my child get hurt in the store.  As we passed the checkouts, the lines were over 20 minutes long and the staff looked utterly overworked so speaking to a manager wasn't going to change anything.
> 
> So we left, my DD sobbing about the "bad store", and went to Safeway.  Where I bought our necessities for $20 more than NoFrills, but earned 3 AM.  And I didn't have to feel like I was in an episode of Supermarket Sweep!!!!
> 
> Ah well.  Experiment tried and failed.


WOW!!
That is horrible!!! You must be in a pretty large city area I am assuming? Our town is under 20,000 people, and we have three grocery stores. NoFrills is clean, bright, updated and cheery. I did all my shopping there yesterday and while a bit busier than normal it wasn’t too bad. My biggest complaint is that the sale items sell out too quickly. You need to come here to shop .


----------



## marcyleecorgan

pigletto said:


> WOW!!
> That is horrible!!! You must be in a pretty large city area I am assuming?



Would you consider more than 1 million people to be a large city?


----------



## AngelDisney

Is the bonus 95AM for redeeming 95 cash miles at Sobeys, Foodland and Sobeys Urban Fresh per account per store or per account only? I am thinking of doing it at all 3 stores but worry that they are combined. Please advise!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did it at both Lawton's and Sobeys.  Only time will tell as the 95 miles do not post on your receipt.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@marcyleecorgan what a horrible outing.


----------



## Debbie

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


 Congratulations! And so fun to lessen the stress of trip-paying!


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I did it at both Lawton's and Sobeys.  Only time will tell as the 95 miles do not post on your receipt.


I went on “live chat” but I forgot to print out the conversation! Lorraine the CS representative confirmed that the promotion was for each store separately. This is great news! It’s free food for me!


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> Is the bonus 95AM for redeeming 95 cash miles at Sobeys, Foodland and Sobeys Urban Fresh per account per store or per account only? I am thinking of doing it at all 3 stores but worry that they are combined. Please advise!







AngelDisney said:


> I went on “live chat” but I forgot to print out the conversation! Lorraine the CS representative confirmed that the promotion was for each store separately. This is great news! It’s free food for me!


Says very clearly on the AM website that it's one offer per collector  number.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone get an airmiles bonus posted today?  I can't for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone get an airmiles bonus posted today?  I can't for the life of me figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 289310


*Yup, just noticed it show up on ours as well ... no idea what it's from (ours is a bit bigger too??)*
**


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Says very clearly on the AM website that it's one offer per collector  number.



Since all three stores offer it, could it be one per collector number from each store?


----------



## osully

Hmm weird. Hope I get it too


----------



## isabellea

My Airmiles Bonus is 150 AM and none has posted on DH's card but it's only 1 month old.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Guys, I won the Air Miles Prize Pool contest! 10,000 AM!!! This means we will for sure get to go to WDW in 2019! Have a 7 day pass already, have points to order another one when valid til 2019 end passes come out, and now this will cover our flights!
> 
> Now to keep saving and see about how much an on property hotel stay or Disney gift card would cost through AM!
> 
> Thank you so much to each and every person in this forum - if it wasn't for this forum I would have never learned you can even get WDW tickets via AirMiles!


*That's amazing news, so glad one of our gang managed to win!!*
**


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, just noticed it show up on ours as well ... no idea what it's from (ours is a bit bigger too??)*
> *View attachment 289313*



I vaguely remember getting an email for an offer - I think it was a certain number of purchases or a $ amount, and the offer was to get some air miles.  I only got 15 from this offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Something having to do with online shopping?


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, just noticed it show up on ours as well ... no idea what it's from (ours is a bit bigger too??)*
> *View attachment 289313*



It was an email from Nov. 15th.  Collect X air miles at one AM partner by Nov 30, get Y bonus air miles.  Mine was collect 30, get 15.


----------



## isabellea

star72232 said:


> It was an email from Nov. 15th.  Collect X air miles at one AM partner by Nov 30, get Y bonus air miles.  Mine was collect 30, get 15.



I remember it now! Mine was earn 300 AM from one participating merchant and get 150 AM so I drove 1h to Foodland since it's impossible to get that many AM in a month in QC.


----------



## Eveningsong

AngelDisney said:


> I went on “live chat” but I forgot to print out the conversation! Lorraine the CS representative confirmed that the promotion was for each store separately. This is great news! It’s free food for me!




from the air miles website


*Bonus offer applies to qualifying in-store use of 95 AIR MILES® Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction at participating, Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario between December 15 - 20, 2017. Limit one Bonus Offer of 95 Miles per Collector Number. Offer subject to change without notice. Bonus Miles will be credited to your AIR MILES Collector Account within 4 weeks of the promotion. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 toward purchases at participating AIR MILES® Partner locations to a maximum of $100 per day. Visit airmiles.ca/cash to learn more. You must have enough in your Cash Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases. All rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details visit airmiles.ca. ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.


----------



## mkmommy

I went to Sobeys this morning to use 95 Airmiles and that should have been the end of my last year Shop the block cash Airmiles, but I noticed that I have 72 extra cash Airmiles.

I have always been 100% dream can I have this corrected? Looks like they are bonus points from a trip to Sobeys beginning of Dec.


----------



## AngelDisney

Eveningsong said:


> from the air miles website
> 
> 
> *Bonus offer applies to qualifying in-store use of 95 AIR MILES® Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction at participating, Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland locations in Ontario between December 15 - 20, 2017. Limit one Bonus Offer of 95 Miles per Collector Number. Offer subject to change without notice. Bonus Miles will be credited to your AIR MILES Collector Account within 4 weeks of the promotion. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 toward purchases at participating AIR MILES® Partner locations to a maximum of $100 per day. Visit airmiles.ca/cash to learn more. You must have enough in your Cash Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases. All rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES® Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details visit airmiles.ca. ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.


Thanks for the fine prints. I was not able to locate it on the airmiles site. This has saved me the extra trips to Sobeys which is farther away from home. I knew it’s too good to be true. Now, I am less stressed trying to go to three stores by tomorrow.


----------



## amie416

Did anyone shop at LCBO on Saturday?  My regular and product bonus miles posted, but not the 50 bonus Air Miles for spending over $150.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine posted too.  It was spend $250, get 125.  DH's was spend $75, get 35


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> It was an email from Nov. 15th.  Collect X air miles at one AM partner by Nov 30, get Y bonus air miles.  Mine was collect 30, get 15.



Yes that's it!  Thank you, I remember it now.


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone get an airmiles bonus posted today?  I can't for the life of me figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 289310



Going to check mine right now!


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> Going to check mine right now!



Hmmm - nothing for me.  Yet!


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> Hmmm - nothing for me.  Yet!



Nothing for me either.   Probably one of those offers that I don't seem to get targeted for.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got 100 bonus miles from Budget but since my sister used my card there, I am thinking that they may have been some type of deal for it. I may have gotten a targeted offer from them but trashed it since I never rent cars.  Oh well bonus for me.


----------



## kitntrip

I got a piddly 35 Bonus AM, oh well, better than nothing.


----------



## tinkerone

kitntrip said:


> I got a piddly 35 Bonus AM, oh well, *better than nothing*.


which is what I got.  Nothing!  Lol.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> which is what I got.  Nothing!  Lol.


YEP. Me, too Zilch, nada, nuttin.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup, cracked the code behind these mystery bonus miles! The e-mail came on November 15th and was triggered by using cash miles (for us it was at Rexall on Oct 31st) It was obviously based on your "normal" earning rate, which for us in October was quite high  I didn't think we had a hope to earn 600 miles in 2 weeks but glancing at our account we snagged over 800, thanks to those 110 mile coupons from Rexall and the restaurant gift cards from Sobeys. It's been a busy year for us, didn't participate in pickle palooza and we still earned over 19,000 so far this year!*
**


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, cracked the code behind these mystery bonus miles! The e-mail came on November 15th and was triggered by using cash miles (for us it was at Rexall on Oct 31st) It was obviously based on your "normal" earning rate, which for us in October was quite high  I didn't think we had a hope to earn 600 miles in 2 weeks but glancing at our account we snagged over 800, thanks to those 110 mile coupons from Rexall and the restaurant gift cards from Sobeys. It's been a busy year for us, didn't participate in pickle palooza and we still earned over 19,000 so far this year!*
> *View attachment 289435*


I definitely did not get an email like that....bummer.   Nice bonus for you though!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is anyone's else tracking sheet getting overwhelming?  I just wish all of the fall bonuses would just post already!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone willing to speculate on the possibility of a coupon for Rexall showing up tomorrow  that will be better than today's? I need a few stocking stuffers still and might as well get the biggest return possible *


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario Flyer 
Dec 21-27
Hugs Mel

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-21-to-27/all


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone willing to speculate on the possibility of a coupon for Rexall showing up tomorrow  that will be better than today's? I need a few stocking stuffers still and might as well get the biggest return possible *



I am gambling that tomorrow will be better than what I have today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Thursday Dec 21 one day only
spend 50.00 get 110 airmiles

https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, cracked the code behind these mystery bonus miles! The e-mail came on November 15th and was triggered by using cash miles (for us it was at Rexall on Oct 31st) It was obviously based on your "normal" earning rate, which for us in October was quite high  I didn't think we had a hope to earn 600 miles in 2 weeks but glancing at our account we snagged over 800, thanks to those 110 mile coupons from Rexall and the restaurant gift cards from Sobeys. It's been a busy year for us, didn't participate in pickle palooza and we still earned over 19,000 so far this year!*
> *View attachment 289435*



We didn't use cash miles and received the offer, we had redeemed dream miles during October.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> We didn't use cash miles and received the offer, we had redeemed dream miles during October.


*Ok, guess any redemption worked,  we haven't touched our dream miles since they opened up the access to travel certificates*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer is the pits! Grrr.  Hopefully Superstore / PC Plus will be better!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys Ontario flyer posted on Smart Canucks:

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/424529-sobeys-flyer-dec-21-28-a-canada/


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> I am gambling that tomorrow will be better than what I have today.
> Hugs Mel



Me too.  Plus, it snowed a sh*t ton last night, so hubby took the suv into work today and I'm having a snow day!  I might walk to Sobey's later for a couple of things I need for baking today, but that's about it.


----------



## pigletto

I realized something about myself today. Whenever people really tick me off, I end up thinking about vacations. Seriously.. like 5 minutes after a client made me want to scream this morning, I was browsing the internet and looking at All Inclusives. I think that might be the literal definition of escapism. I know for sure that it’s an expensive coping mechanism.

We have a big camping trip planned this summer in the Canadian Rockies. But I’ve decided I MUST plan something for next Christmas break. I know it’s the most expensive and crowded time to plan a trip. I also don’t care. It’s been nuts around here with preperations and expense for Christmas this year.  I’ve asked the people I work with no less than 5 times for dates they need me and still can’t get a straight answer so I can’t plan anything while my husband and kids are off. Next year we are going to simplify, plan a trip and make that the family Christmas present. Call it self preservation ...something has to give. I am thinking of leaving to go somewhere on the 26th next year. Dh says lets just head out as soon as school is out and skip the whole thing. We have just a ton of family committments and I don’t want to hurt anyone’s feelings by going away.. but it sure sounds nice.

Anyway.. since I have absolutely made up my mind.. now I just need a destination and to earn a ton of airmiles to help with the cost. Maybe I will start a new post to get ideas of where to go.. airmiles will be a big part of helping with the trip, but I don’t want to clog this thread.

Thanks for listening to the rant. I am just so annoyed and needed to vent.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just wanted to wish all my fellow Air Miles collectors a very Merry Christmas....we are off to LAX tomorrow to spend the holidays at Disneyland....using our tickets we got through Air Miles....


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I realized something about myself today. Whenever people really tick me off, I end up thinking about vacations. Seriously.. like 5 minutes after a client made me want to scream this morning, I was browsing the internet and looking at All Inclusives. I think that might be the literal definition of escapism. I know for sure that it’s an expensive coping mechanism.
> 
> We have a big camping trip planned this summer in the Canadian Rockies. But I’ve decided I MUST plan something for next Christmas break. I know it’s the most expensive and crowded time to plan a trip. I also don’t care. It’s been nuts around here with preperations and expense for Christmas this year.  I’ve asked the people I work with no less than 5 times for dates they need me and still can’t get a straight answer so I can’t plan anything while my husband and kids are off. Next year we are going to simplify, plan a trip and make that the family Christmas present. Call it self preservation ...something has to give. I am thinking of leaving to go somewhere on the 26th next year. Dh says lets just head out as soon as school is out and skip the whole thing. We have just a ton of family committments and I don’t want to hurt anyone’s feelings by going away.. but it sure sounds nice.
> 
> Anyway.. since I have absolutely made up my mind.. now I just need a destination and to earn a ton of airmiles to help with the cost. Maybe I will start a new post to get ideas of where to go.. airmiles will be a big part of helping with the trip, but I don’t want to clog this thread.
> 
> Thanks for listening to the rant. I am just so annoyed and needed to vent.



Hi sweetie
Vent away
Last year I was paying (VISA) well into May to pay off all the Christmas gifts.
This year we are going to Cuba--we each bought our own ticket.....now I must admit one son and my grand daughter are staying behind so I had to shop for them. 
I also made 5 Santa Summer Stockings for the ones that are going to Cuba.
As I was driving to work this morning I was thinking about the year we did Disney for Christmas and while I missed some of our traditions--not having to cook and clean made it worth while. And I got to wear shorts at Christmas!!!
Who knows if Cuba works out this year we may make this a Christmas tradition to go away each year.
Hugs to you 
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just wanted to wish all my fellow Air Miles collectors a very Merry Christmas....we are off to LAX tomorrow to spend the holidays at Disneyland....using our tickets we got through Air Miles....



Merry Christmas Hon
I hope you and your family having a GREAT! Holiday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks Mel.....I hope you have fun in Cuba....


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi sweetie
> Vent away
> Last year I was paying (VISA) well into May to pay off all the Christmas gifts.
> This year we are going to Cuba--we each bought our own ticket.....now I must admit one son and my grand daughter are staying behind so I had to shop for them.
> I also made 5 Santa Summer Stockings for the ones that are going to Cuba.
> As I was driving to work this morning I was thinking about the year we did Disney for Christmas and while I missed some of our traditions--not having to cook and clean made it worth while. And I got to wear shorts at Christmas!!!
> Who knows if Cuba works out this year we may make this a Christmas tradition to go away each year.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Sounds fantastic Mel!!! I remeber you posting and asking for ideas last year and now it’s almost time to go! 
I am looking forward to saving up for somewhere warm next year!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Working on updating the first post with coupon link for Rexall and the links to upcoming flyers and figured i would do a brief breakdown on anything i see that's interesting!*
*Sobeys Ontario*

*Holiday meal of roasted chicken, dipping sauce, stuffing, squash,taters & chutney PLUS some truffles --$24.99 50 AM From 4 - 8 pm*
*Tia Rosa taco kits (from the StB) $2.99 buy 3 get 30 AM*
*Itala Pasta 41.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Coffee Mate liquid $2.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Sobeys Urban Fresh*

*Nestle frozen treats $3.99 buy 3 get 50 AM (oddly there's a limit of 4??)*
*Bagels, raisin bread & Tia Rosa kits $2.99 buy 3 get 30 AM*
*Same holida dinner as above*
*Pasta same as above*
*Sobeys Atlantic (Psst @ilovetotravel1977 are we looking at the same flyers?!?)*

*Bothwell cheese (fell in love last years StB!) $4.99 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*Cheese ball $6.49 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Breton crackers $1.99 buy 4 get 10 AM (have with those cheesey treats  )*
*Cheesecake bites (not a great return but OMG too wickedly good!) $8.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*5 lb bag of taters $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Fruit or veggie tray spend more than $15 get 30 AM*
*Olymel ham $8.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Family size cereals $6.99 buy 6 get 99 AM*
*Foodland Ontario*

*Bagels, raisin bread & Tia Rosa kits $2.99 buy 3 get 30 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*Christie crackers $1.67 buy 4 get 10 AM*
*Fruit, veggie and Mexican Fiesta Style trays (??) spend more than $15 get 30 AM*
*Metro Ontario*

*Threshold spend $50 get 25 AM or $100 get 100 AM*
*Holiday** kleenex (in the fancy pants oval box) $2.99 get 10 AM*


----------



## bababear_50

Something new posted on the Airmiles exclusive page
Disney On Ice Event
For two
Montreal





*Disney on Ice - Event for two (2) - Montreal - March, 2018*
Celebrate what’s possible as five Disney Princesses spark the courage inside us all in Disney On Ice presents Dare To Dream!

In her Disney On Ice debut, see how far Moana will go in an action-packed adventure with demigod, Maui, to save her island and discover her true identity.

From 500 reward miles


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I realized something about myself today. Whenever people really tick me off, I end up thinking about vacations. Seriously.. like 5 minutes after a client made me want to scream this morning, I was browsing the internet and looking at All Inclusives. I think that might be the literal definition of escapism. I know for sure that it’s an expensive coping mechanism.
> 
> We have a big camping trip planned this summer in the Canadian Rockies. But I’ve decided I MUST plan something for next Christmas break. I know it’s the most expensive and crowded time to plan a trip. I also don’t care. It’s been nuts around here with preperations and expense for Christmas this year.  I’ve asked the people I work with no less than 5 times for dates they need me and still can’t get a straight answer so I can’t plan anything while my husband and kids are off. Next year we are going to simplify, plan a trip and make that the family Christmas present. Call it self preservation ...something has to give. I am thinking of leaving to go somewhere on the 26th next year. Dh says lets just head out as soon as school is out and skip the whole thing. We have just a ton of family committments and I don’t want to hurt anyone’s feelings by going away.. but it sure sounds nice.
> 
> Anyway.. since I have absolutely made up my mind.. now I just need a destination and to earn a ton of airmiles to help with the cost. Maybe I will start a new post to get ideas of where to go.. airmiles will be a big part of helping with the trip, but I don’t want to clog this thread.
> 
> Thanks for listening to the rant. I am just so annoyed and needed to vent.


I can sooooo relate.  I've had couple of wacked days.  By the end of today all I could think of was why did I change my mind about going away for Christmas this year.  Every year it's the same B.S. from my mother and today it brought me to tears.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi sweetie
> Vent away
> Last year I was paying (VISA) well into May to pay off all the Christmas gifts.
> This year we are going to Cuba--we each bought our own ticket.....now I must admit one son and my grand daughter are staying behind so I had to shop for them.
> I also made 5 Santa Summer Stockings for the ones that are going to Cuba.
> As I was driving to work this morning I was thinking about the year we did Disney for Christmas and while I missed some of our traditions--not having to cook and clean made it worth while. And I got to wear shorts at Christmas!!!
> Who knows if Cuba works out this year we may make this a Christmas tradition to go away each year.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Have a great time in Cuba.....I LOVE it there.


----------



## Dylemma1

Bababear,
I don't know how to pm on this forum. 
We went to Cuba one year for Christmas.
 I went to Dollarama and bought some of those chair slips, you know the ones you slip over the back of your chair shaped like Santa or a Snowman head and I used them to put on the backs of the loungers on the beach and also used them at night on our chairs sitting around the bar, it was really fun and we could immediately identify our chairs from the ocean or the boardwalk.
I also took a tiny xmas tree in my suitcase the kind that folds up and put it on the dresser in our room and I bought some of those window stickers that say Merry Xmas.
What resort are you going too?


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I can sooooo relate.  I've had couple of wacked days.  By the end of today all I could think of was why did I change my mind about going away for Christmas this year.  Every year it's the same B.S. from my mother and today it brought me to tears.


*Don't want you to think i like that you're a mess right now, just that i get it --- really GET IT! *
*This is always a hard time of year, so many expectations and far too much pressure placed on us by ourselves and those who are supposed to love us the most. We are heading into 2018 with no plans, no carrot, nothing to reach for and to borrow a phrase from a Disney chat room i was part of on AOL (yes i AM that old!) IT HOOVERS (because you know, gotta be Mickey friendly and to say it sucks is rude  ) *
*We've had our daughter, her wife and their cat living with us for a couple of weeks due to a craptastic landlord issue but thanks to whichever God answered my numerous prayers, they moved into a great new place on Sunday. HOWEVER, the house is now a disaster, I'm weeks behind in my plans, shopping's not done, laundry is literally knee deep, cat hair everywhere (get the picture?) All of this while I'm doing daily treks in and out of Toronto for a 7 minute treatment (check out my signature for a hint as to what the treatments are for and how much extra fun I am right now!) --- bone-deep exhausted AND my mom chooses now to demand I meet her for lunch and listen to her sob story of a life while serving me up a healthy dose of guilt.*

*I still have treatments on the 27th & 28th so we've cashed in some IHG points to stay over 2 nights so i won't have 2 more butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock mornings. I cashed in Scene points and some survey points for tickets to see the new Star Wars movie in a VIP theatre and we'll be wandering around the city. THAT is our big holiday and compared to last year when we were getting ready to go to Florida for 3 weeks, yeah turn on the tears. *

*The AM balance is steadily climbing and i no longer refer to it by the miles total but the travel voucher equivalent -- currently we're 213 miles short of $1900. I spend hours staring at the Marlin travel site dreaming, wishing, hoping, planning. We have no idea where to go, but it has to be better than HERE!*


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday out west this week. I’ll take a better look at the flyer tomorrow, but just looking at the online flyer tonight, I think I should be able to get about 500 air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I can sooooo relate.  I've had couple of wacked days.  By the end of today all I could think of was why did I change my mind about going away for Christmas this year.  Every year it's the same B.S. from my mother and today it brought me to tears.


Hi Hon
Sending you some ~~~~ BIG HUGS~~
Hope today is a new and better day for you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> Bababear,
> I don't know how to pm on this forum.
> We went to Cuba one year for Christmas.
> I went to Dollarama and bought some of those chair slips, you know the ones you slip over the back of your chair shaped like Santa or a Snowman head and I used them to put on the backs of the loungers on the beach and also used them at night on our chairs sitting around the bar, it was really fun and we could immediately identify our chairs from the ocean or the boardwalk.
> I also took a tiny xmas tree in my suitcase the kind that folds up and put it on the dresser in our room and I bought some of those window stickers that say Merry Xmas.
> What resort are you going too?



Hi Hon
I love your ideas and thank-you for sharing them with me.
looks like I am adding a few things on to my dollar store shop list.
Merry Christmas to you
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So.... Canadian Dis meet up somewhere warm next Christmas??? I'm in! lol  As luck would have it, my oven died two days ago.  So instead of frantically looking for another one, I have a great excuse why I can't do all the cooking again like usually do! 

Unfortunately I can't plan a trip anywhere until after June 2018 as I could be out of my current job then.  Until then, I'm also looking at the sites, wondering how I can use both aeroplan and airmiles to make a super cheap trip somewhere!  It's our 20th and hubby's 50th next year, so would be nice to do something. 

As for Blue Friday this week - wth?!?!?  I don't have any room or extra money to stock up! lol.  Couldn't they have waited?  Sigh.  I guess I'll have to see what I can get.
Only 22 more transactions on my Mastercard by the 27th and I'll get the 240 bonus AM! Whoop Whoop (I hope you're all getting my sarcasm....lol.  After the AE offers the MC ones are pretty pathetic.)


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> So.... Canadian Dis meet up somewhere warm next Christmas??? I'm in! lol  As luck would have it, my oven died two days ago.  So instead of frantically looking for another one, I have a great excuse why I can't do all the cooking again like usually do!
> 
> Unfortunately I can't plan a trip anywhere until after June 2018 as I could be out of my current job then.  Until then, I'm also looking at the sites, wondering how I can use both aeroplan and airmiles to make a super cheap trip somewhere!  It's our 20th and hubby's 50th next year, so would be nice to do something.
> 
> As for Blue Friday this week - wth?!?!?  I don't have any room or extra money to stock up! lol.  Couldn't they have waited?  Sigh.  I guess I'll have to see what I can get.
> Only 22 more transactions on my Mastercard by the 27th and I'll get the 240 bonus AM! Whoop Whoop (I hope you're all getting my sarcasm....lol.  After the AE offers the MC ones are pretty pathetic.)



I'm up for a Canadian Christmas DIS meet next Christmas as long as it's not in Canada.
I am so sorry your oven decided to die. My kitchen sink did the same thing--$540.00 later it doesn't leak anymore and I have new taps,,,but I now have a VISA bill that needs to be taken care of in the new year. Here's hoping for better days ahead for you.
Big Christmas Hugs to you!
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Well we are back from our awesome (not disney) cruise, and kiddo is sick! Ugh. I managed to get to work for half a day yesterday. I won't be back until Jan 8th, and it's crazy busy. Nothing I can do I guess!  I had planned to go to Rexall today or tomorrow and pick up the last few stocking stuffers, but I can't take him with me to do that. So, I placed a Walmart online order and will go pick it up tomorrow. At least I won't have to get out of the car. 

I really need to get some more Airmiles, we have another cruise in April, and wanted to do a few Disney days around it. I need to book flights still, I just can't decide which days to go down and come back. I think I'd like to do another Disney trip next November (get to see the Christmas decorations, perhaps go to a party?) so I also need to save up Airmiles for that, perhaps I can get a ticket or two before then. Or flights, or who knows! I kind of spent some airmiles getting cineplex tickets since we are going to a couple movies over the holidays, I got two of the one person tickets, so it's admission plus a popcorn and drink for me, he has a gift card he got for his birthday.


----------



## Dylemma1

How do I change my profile so I offers for Metro?


----------



## pigletto

@Donald - my hero and @dancin Disney style and anyone else who needs it... Just sending a big hug. I get it. I really do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got off the live chat with TripCentral.ca about using the gift certificates for a cruise.

Apparently, you need to have all of your certificates at once, you can't keep adding to your balance as you get them. You also need to pay in full, send in your certificates and then accounting issues you a cheque refund.

I know a few of you are doing this now for all-inclusive resorts.  Just curious who you are booking with and what their policy is on this?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sending many hugs to all of us struggling on all levels this Christmas season.  It is such a hard season to get through


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh yes... the holidays... *sigh*

Many hugs to all of you as well!  We all need it!  I would much rather sit with y'all and listen to your problems while we drink coffee than share mine....


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got off the live chat with TripCentral.ca about using the gift certificates for a cruise.
> 
> Apparently, you need to have all of your certificates at once, you can't keep adding to your balance as you get them. You also need to pay in full, send in your certificates and then accounting issues you a cheque refund.
> 
> I know a few of you are doing this now for all-inclusive resorts.  Just curious who you are booking with and what their policy is on this?


 I am really unfamiliar with this process. I’ve only read about it here a little bit. But I was looking at booking through MarlinTravel (they are the travel company in the Walmart Super Centres around here). I don’t know how they accept the certificates though and I better find that out. I know with a cruise it definitely pays to book as early as you can, so having to have them all up front would kind of stink.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And, let's not forget that with most cruise lines, up until final payment, you can cancel and rebook at a lower price without penalty...

Edit to add:  I shouldn't say "most" as we only cruise NCL right now.  I know that is their process.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> How do I change my profile so I offers for Metro?


*Sorry i didn't respond sooner -- had the link on my computer at home! Here it is and I'll stick it in the first post as well along with the links for signing up with Rexall, Sobeys/Foodland and Rona's newsletter*

*Metro Account Sign Up*


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles travel certificates
Any info on these is appreciated,,,my plan is/was to collect enough that I have almost all but taxes and fees and physically go into a Marlin travel agency and book an all inclusive resort.(next year). 
I've heard that in Jan 2018 the ability to online book will be avaliable??
Please post info if anyone uses these certificates with your experience.
Thanks and Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The last few flyers are live now*
*Sobeys West*
*As mentioned earlier it's Blue Friday but there are a few other things of note:*

*SPend $30 on Seasonal Candy get 100 AM*
*Natrel Milk $7.49/4 L buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Some pretty sweet deals if you drink *
*Rexall West*
*WOW, I'm either blind or tired, but i see NADA worthwhile *

*Rexall Ontario*
*See above *


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I am really unfamiliar with this process. I’ve only read about it here a little bit. But I was looking at booking through MarlinTravel (they are the travel company in the Walmart Super Centres around here). I don’t know how they accept the certificates though and I better find that out. I know with a cruise it definitely pays to book as early as you can, so having to have them all up front would kind of stink.



*WOW, it's time for me to step away from the puter for awhile... i read this as "it would SINK" *


----------



## kerreyn

Went over the Safeway Blue Friday flyer again.  Looks like I'll be able to scrape 2 orders together.  
With the Blue Friday items plus a few things already on my grocery list, looks like I'll spend approx. $260 and get approx. bonus 860 air miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone needs anything from Staples:*
**


----------



## isabellea

A bonus 150 AM from AMshops just posted but it doesn’t mention if its for StB and I’m still waiting for my AM from online purchases at Canon and Indigo (only my Amazon AM posted).


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> A bonus 150 AM from AMshops just posted but it doesn’t mention if its for StB and I’m still waiting for my AM from online purchases at Canon and Indigo (only my Amazon AM posted).


Hmmm.. my last shop for that promo posted today (it wad Amazon.ca) but my 150 haven’t posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know this is Waaaay off topic but figured you would all know how happy it made me to find a package wedged in my front door from a really good DIS-er friend. My one & only souvenir last January was a hand santizier that i kept hanging from my purse and when Mickey fell off one day during my daily treks i was very sad. She just got back from spending Thanksgiving with the Duck, uhm right the Mouse, and sent me THIS*
*along with a birthday card ... now i know why she  had a picture taken with Donald on my actual birthday!*
*   *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't want you to think i like that you're a mess right now, just that i get it --- really GET IT! *
> *This is always a hard time of year, so many expectations and far too much pressure placed on us by ourselves and those who are supposed to love us the most. We are heading into 2018 with no plans, no carrot, nothing to reach for and to borrow a phrase from a Disney chat room i was part of on AOL (yes i AM that old!) IT HOOVERS (because you know, gotta be Mickey friendly and to say it sucks is rude  ) *
> *We've had our daughter, her wife and their cat living with us for a couple of weeks due to a craptastic landlord issue but thanks to whichever God answered my numerous prayers, they moved into a great new place on Sunday. HOWEVER, the house is now a disaster, I'm weeks behind in my plans, shopping's not done, laundry is literally knee deep, cat hair everywhere (get the picture?) All of this while I'm doing daily treks in and out of Toronto for a 7 minute treatment (check out my signature for a hint as to what the treatments are for and how much extra fun I am right now!) --- bone-deep exhausted AND my mom chooses now to demand I meet her for lunch and listen to her sob story of a life while serving me up a healthy dose of guilt.*
> 
> *I still have treatments on the 27th & 28th so we've cashed in some IHG points to stay over 2 nights so i won't have 2 more butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock mornings. I cashed in Scene points and some survey points for tickets to see the new Star Wars movie in a VIP theatre and we'll be wandering around the city. THAT is our big holiday and compared to last year when we were getting ready to go to Florida for 3 weeks, yeah turn on the tears. *
> 
> *The AM balance is steadily climbing and i no longer refer to it by the miles total but the travel voucher equivalent -- currently we're 213 miles short of $1900. I spend hours staring at the Marlin travel site dreaming, wishing, hoping, planning. We have no idea where to go, but it has to be better than HERE!*


You win the top prize for sure. That's boat load of stuff all happening at the same time.  It can only get better...right?

You know I really don't get why Christmas brings out the ugly in some people. What I got from my mom, and have many times before, was that she wouldn't be having dinner with us because "that's your family" and when asked why, "I would just as soon keep it to myself so that there are no hard feelings". That means I did or said something that pissed her off.  She thinks EVERYTHING is some sort of personal attack on her.  The reality is no one has ever done anything to her.

There is a lot to the story but my family is only myself, my brother and my mom. It makes me mad that things are divided over petty, juvenile crap. She can't accept her children for the way they are. I can't even confront her on it because it would just make things worse. So I have to hold my tongue and let her away with it.   I haven't had Christmas(or any other holiday) with my brother in probably 8+ years because I would have it thrown in my face that I left her alone on Christmas.   Can't even go to DH's family for the same reason.  I really miss when we all had holiday meals together.  I think that's a pretty good case for being in another country for Christmas.

I think it's pretty awesome that we can all come together here and unload a little.  Thanks friends!


----------



## bababear_50

I just clicked on the link to the shop the block site and it say this:

See You Next Year!
"Shop the block has wrapped up
thanks for participating!
If you qualified you will receive your bonus miles at the end of January 2018.
Happy New Year!"
I actually thought I'd have to wait alot longer for the airmiles.

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/closed?reg=ON

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> @Donald - my hero and @dancin Disney style and anyone else who needs it... Just sending a big hug. I get it. I really do.


Right back at ya sister


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone needs anything from Staples:*
> *View attachment 289638*



When I first saw this I thought, no there is nothing I need at Staples. Then I asked DH and he reminded me I go through black ink like there is no tomorrow. Off we went to get an extra long life black ink for the printer. Thanks for the heads up that gave me an opportunity to give it a second thought. Easy 50AM.


----------



## Dylemma1

This forum really rocks!
Reading the posts I can sympathize with many of you. It can be a very stressful time.
Almost every year my Dad would get drunk on Christmas Day and often end up in the hospital with pancreatitis, I don't have good child hood memories of Christmas Day 
Fortunately I have a great husband and we raised two amazing kids, I tried to make Christmas Day as special as possible.  

In our family, We rotate Christmas dinner yearly getting together 1 year with my siblings and their kids (about 14 of us) on Christmas Day, The next year is "in laws" year so on that year we spend Christmas Day at our in -laws and my siblings (and their kids) and my family have dinner on  Boxing Day.
 On the  "in laws " year we end up having to cook 2 dinners, one on Christmas Day with my kids and their partners (we don't go to in laws anymore) aand one on Boxing Day for the whole family. 
This is an "in laws"  year so we decided to do something different.  We are going to an authentic Chinese Food restaurant in Markham on Christmas Day and so we only have to cook 1 "Christmas Dinner" on Boxing Day.
I don't know how it's going to work out but I am looking forward to not having to cook and clean on Christmas Day.
What do you guys do?


----------



## tinkerone

I started a yearly tradition of having my family over Christmas Eve for a gathering about 40 years ago.  This was because my parents were elderly at the time and I felt my mother was just to old to be doing Christmas dinner for us.  We are a family of 9 siblings and Christmas day was always the entire family and anyone who had no place to go.  Picture dinner with 9 siblings, spouses, grandchildren and miscellaneous friends.  It was lots of fun but busy work.  I think my mother gave a sigh of relief, I really do.

Anyways, we do a Christmas Eve buffet for anywhere from 40 to 50.  Then Christmas dinner was smaller with just our family and any others that have no place to go or would prefer not to go to the bother of cooking a big meal, so it would be between 10 and 20.  The door was just left open.

Having said all that, last year my youngest (who is mid thirties now) and his wife suggested they do Christmas dinner.  It would be the first year with their baby and DD-I-L wanted to have some of her family with her.  It was a huge adjustment but we did it.  I think she was a bit surprised at how much work it was but she pulled through like a trooper.  I had a few disappointed people who had been used to coming here who had to find their own way for Christmas and that made me feel guilty.  This year we will be doing the same, Christmas Eve, open buffet here and Christmas dinner at the sons.  After 40 some years it does feel strange but I'm sure that's how _my_ mother felt when I took it over as well.  

Dylemma1, I understand what your saying.  My husbands father was an alcoholic who didn't work and Christmas when he was very small was a hope that they would get something from the Salvation Army.  When he was a bit older, (10ish?) his mother converted to Jehovah witness and even that small bit of Christmas was removed from his life.  When we were dating he loved to come to my house for Christmas as he had never experienced it before.  He enjoys the season every bit as much as much as any child, lol.  I always make sure he has lots of little gifts under the tree.  

Merry Christmas to everyone on here and thanks so much for everyone's help through out the year.  Here's to a productive 2018 in the Air Miles category!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Funny, we had great Christmas’s as kids.  The problems started as adults. One year that was a stand out was about 13 years ago.  My brothers son was born Christmas Day and it was his third birthday so my SIL wanted Christmas at home so that she could make sure her son also had a birthday as well.   My mom pitched a fit when a birthday cake was served for dessert and said that was not Christmas. 

I could spend the day this year with my brother but I’m scared that if I make other plans my mom will change her mind and want to get together with us.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Funny, we had great Christmas’s as kids.  The problems started as adults. One year that was a stand out was about 13 years ago.  My brothers son was born Christmas Day and it was his third birthday so my SIL wanted Christmas at home so that she could make sure her son also had a birthday as well.   My mom pitched a fit when a birthday cake was served for dessert and said that was not Christmas.
> 
> I could spend the day this year with my brother but I’m scared that if I make other plans my mom will change her mind and want to get together with us.


What a shame. We have several December birthdays, but my nephew's is the 28th. So birthday gifts were given after the main meal and dessert was, at first birthday cake, and eventually, because he preferred-cherry cheesecake. All traditions are what you make them.


----------



## ottawamom

I've been reading along. This year I thought we were finally going to get it right. We haven't had all the siblings together at Christmas since my mom and dad passed away (2010, 2012). 

This year I invited everyone to my house (16 of us). I just spent the day turning the living room into a dining room and vise versa. I went downstairs and into the box of my mothers dishes and brought some extra ones us (I only have a setting for 12). Just as I got upstairs my oldest brother called and cancelled. No explanation. I was TO'd to say the least, vented to a friend and then decided I wasn't going to let it get me down. I can only put the invite out there I can't make them come.

Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## Dylemma1

Ottawamom, I'm sorry to hear your brother isn't coming.    
Better he cancelled then came with a chip on his shoulder.. probably had fight with his wife about coming...
Maybe if we air our complaints and disappointments here,  we will be able to hold our tongues when family ticks us off.


----------



## ottawamom

Exactly!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> What a shame. We have several December birthdays, but my nephew's is the 28th. So birthday gifts were given after the main meal and dessert was, at first birthday cake, and eventually, because he preferred-cherry cheesecake. All traditions are what you make them.


We also have several Dec. birthdays.  My oldest brother (passed 8yrs ago) and I are on Dec. 15th.  So when my nephew was born we talked about how to make sure he didn't feel ripped off like I had as a kid.  It was my suggestion to have Christmas until 5pm and then it was birthday only time. No birthday presents wrapped in Christmas paper or combo gifts(birthday and Christmas).  




ottawamom said:


> I've been reading along. This year I thought we were finally going to get it right. We haven't had all the siblings together at Christmas since my mom and dad passed away (2010, 2012).
> 
> This year I invited everyone to my house (16 of us). I just spent the day turning the living room into a dining room and vise versa. I went downstairs and into the box of my mothers dishes and brought some extra ones us (I only have a setting for 12). Just as I got upstairs my oldest brother called and cancelled. No explanation. I was TO'd to say the least, vented to a friend and then decided I wasn't going to let it get me down. I can only put the invite out there I can't make them come.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my rant.


You are going to have a wonderful day with the family that does come.  The others are the ones that are missing out.

Uggg....all day (was a brutal one at work) all I could think of was that I should have been getting on a plane tomorrow.  I'm an idiot!


----------



## FayeW

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got off the live chat with TripCentral.ca about using the gift certificates for a cruise.
> 
> Apparently, you need to have all of your certificates at once, you can't keep adding to your balance as you get them. You also need to pay in full, send in your certificates and then accounting issues you a cheque refund.
> 
> I know a few of you are doing this now for all-inclusive resorts.  Just curious who you are booking with and what their policy is on this?



I booked our All Inclusive with Transat Travel at my local mall. I just paid off the remaining balance this afternoon for our trip to Cuba in February and I was absolutely ecstatic to have been able to accumulate $500 in travel certificates to slap on the balance. HOWEVER, the very experienced travel agent I was working with told me that we will only have until the end of this month to order travel certificates from Dream Mile accounts, and after Jan 1st they will only be doing the e-vouchers through Cash Account. I have all of my miles going to Dream, as I like that you can (could) redeem as many certificates as you want UP TO the pre-tax cost of the trip, and the travel certificates never expire. With the Cash miles option, you can only redeem 400-800 miles per person (depends on whether you book through a corporate office like Transat Travel (800) or a franchise office (400)). I have been searching for confirmation of that but can't find anythign on AM website. 

I am bummed because I have 2000 AM coming from my "Shop the Block" offers and I want the non expiring travel vouchers. I am afraid to change my collection preferences to Cash because I would rather the travel certificates than e-vouchers, but I also don't want them landing in Dream if it turns out the travel agent is correct and then I'd have them "stuck" there and not be able to redeem travel certificates! I am in a bit of pickle as I was hoping to accumulate enough AM to pay for almost my whole vacation next year!


----------



## Donald - my hero

FayeW said:


> I booked our All Inclusive with Transat Travel at my local mall. I just paid off the remaining balance this afternoon for our trip to Cuba in February and I was absolutely ecstatic to have been able to accumulate $500 in travel certificates to slap on the balance. HOWEVER, the very experienced travel agent I was working with told me that we will only have until the end of this month to order travel certificates from Dream Mile accounts, and after Jan 1st they will only be doing the e-vouchers through Cash Account. I have all of my miles going to Dream, as I like that you can (could) redeem as many certificates as you want UP TO the pre-tax cost of the trip, and the travel certificates never expire. With the Cash miles option, you can only redeem 400-800 miles per person (depends on whether you book through a corporate office like Transat Travel (800) or a franchise office (400)). I have been searching for confirmation of that but can't find anythign on AM website.
> 
> I am bummed because I have 2000 AM coming from my "Shop the Block" offers and I want the non expiring travel vouchers. I am afraid to change my collection preferences to Cash because I would rather the travel certificates than e-vouchers, but I also don't want them landing in Dream if it turns out the travel agent is correct and then I'd have them "stuck" there and not be able to redeem travel certificates! I am in a bit of pickle as I was hoping to accumulate enough AM to pay for almost my whole vacation next year!


*That is frustrating and not AT ALL what's on the FAQ pages from the Transat website  If they change things at this point there will be a lot of us who are unhappy. This change only came into place August 13th and if they are already changing it ... URGH!*

*Save when you use AIR MILES® Travel Certificates
Beginning August 13, 2017, you can use your Dream Miles to order Travel Certificates in $100 denominations that can be used at Transat Travel towards your purchase of a new package vacation or cruise with select suppliers, excluding taxes and fees, and travel insurance. Travel Certificates do not expire, you can use them anytime. You can use as many Travel Certificates as you wish towards your travel purchase.  *


----------



## FayeW

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is frustrating and not AT ALL what's on the FAQ pages from the Transat website  If they change things at this point there will be a lot of us who are unhappy. This change only came into place August 13th and if they are already changing it ... URGH!*
> 
> *Save when you use AIR MILES® Travel Certificates*
> *Beginning August 13, 2017, you can use your Dream Miles to order Travel Certificates in $100 denominations that can be used at Transat Travel towards your purchase of a new package vacation or cruise with select suppliers, excluding taxes and fees, and travel insurance. Travel Certificates do not expire, you can use them anytime. You can use as many Travel Certificates as you wish towards your travel purchase.  *



This fellow has been with Transat for 13 years and had numerous awards on display, so as much as I hope he was mistaken, I don't think the odds are in my favour. Although, knowing that they JUST changed to offering travel certificates in August, it does seem odd that it would be changing again so soon. I will be cautiously optimistic, especially since there is nothing at all on the website regarding any changes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

But isnt that what is currently in place for the cash miles e vouchers??


----------



## bababear_50

Soooooooooooooo not ready and now it starts to snow again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Have to get to 
M& M;s---mini quiche, snacks
Sobeys --bacon on sale,one loaded offer
Walmart because the sons think it's fun to shop there before Christmas
Bank --for cash as I never need it anymore with debit and need it for a gift.
Lord give me patience today!

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

FayeW said:


> This fellow has been with Transat for 13 years and had numerous awards on display, so as much as I hope he was mistaken, I don't think the odds are in my favour. Although, knowing that they JUST changed to offering travel certificates in August, it does seem odd that it would be changing again so soon. I will be cautiously optimistic, especially since there is nothing at all on the website regarding any changes.


Perhaps he was confused.  There is a change coming but it is to allow online booking with the vouchers.

Don't let the awards fool you.  The agents get them for selling  particular packages, reaching sales targets or for attending education programs.  Many of the education programs they have to pay to attend.  They also get them for taking a number of trips to certain locations....I think they call them 'location experts'.


----------



## bababear_50

FayeW said:


> I booked our All Inclusive with Transat Travel at my local mall. I just paid off the remaining balance this afternoon for our trip to Cuba in February and I was absolutely ecstatic to have been able to accumulate $500 in travel certificates to slap on the balance. HOWEVER, the very experienced travel agent I was working with told me that we will only have until the end of this month to order travel certificates from Dream Mile accounts, and after Jan 1st they will only be doing the e-vouchers through Cash Account. I have all of my miles going to Dream, as I like that you can (could) redeem as many certificates as you want UP TO the pre-tax cost of the trip, and the travel certificates never expire. With the Cash miles option, you can only redeem 400-800 miles per person (depends on whether you book through a corporate office like Transat Travel (800) or a franchise office (400)). I have been searching for confirmation of that but can't find anythign on AM website.
> 
> I am bummed because I have 2000 AM coming from my "Shop the Block" offers and I want the non expiring travel vouchers. I am afraid to change my collection preferences to Cash because I would rather the travel certificates than e-vouchers, but I also don't want them landing in Dream if it turns out the travel agent is correct and then I'd have them "stuck" there and not be able to redeem travel certificates! I am in a bit of pickle as I was hoping to accumulate enough AM to pay for almost my whole vacation next year!



Hi Hon
I sincerely hope this is wrong and I am going to try and do a chat with airmiles today.
I have almost $600.00 in certificates,and another $400.00 to come from 2 shop the block cards.
Sometimes things get so confused with airmiles.
My miles are set to all DREAM.
I am hoping for a good outcome!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Merry Christmas from Disneyland...just thought I would post an update about using our AM Disneyland ticket...we had one adult 5 day PH ticket that was the Canadian Resident and one regular adult 5 day PH ticket...yesterday was our first day in the park.  We went to Disneyland and I took our passports to support the Canadian resident and I had them in my hand but the CM never asked to see them....they do take your picture and make you sign your ticket when you first use it.  We had a great day in the park yesterday...we shopped a bit, window shopped a lot, met a lot of characters, rode the Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Christmas overlay twice with fastpass (I have no idea why people wait in a 45 minute line when the FP was for an hour later (extra 15 minutes of no standing) and you walk right on) and saw the Christmas parade.  The weather here is a little chilly...but not as cold as at home (Hamilton area)...and there is no snow!!!!!  

Jacqueline (Donald My Hero)...I thought of you when we were waiting for the Christmas parade....Donald was out wandering and I got a great picture of him but when I tried to upload it, it said it was too big ...I wanted to brighten your day, so know that I was thinking of you.

Also, when visiting DL be aware of Photopass photographers....some of them need to go back to photography school...we waited almost 30 minutes for a picture in from of the Partners statue and I asked repeatedly to make sure both the statue and the castle were in the picture, I was assured they were...but when I checked my pictures last night Walt's head was cut off in one of the photos and my Mom is blocking Mickey in the other .  Guess we will need to try again while we are here

I hope everyone has a great Christmas ....I think my Mom and I have found our new Christmas tradition...spending the holidays at Disneyland...


----------



## bababear_50

So here's my Christmas at Mel's house.Past and present.
I grew up with four other siblings and Christmas was the best time of the year for us!
I don't think we ever thought of our selves as being poor but lets just say we probably were lower middle income even with both my dad and mom working.
My dad spent many nights at the corner park flooding the ice rink cause well he had 5 kids who loved to skate.
It's kind of funny how much I hate winter considering outdoor activities were quite the norm for my family.
So many Christmas tradition based on food,Turkey,stuffing mince tarts,pumpkin pie and always a special gift from both sets of my grandparents.My mom spent 3/4 of christmas in the kitchen.
The only down _I can think of at Christmas was the "booze" that flowed,,always someone had too much to drink.

Fast Forward to the present
Mom and dad both gone for atleast far too many years,,sad I lost them in my 30's and 40's.and 
I lost my special brother this year,
BUT
I have three great sons and 1 granddaughter and super special daughter inlaw.
Ex hubby lives on a sailboat and while our relationship is "rocky" we seem to put the past to bed and make the best of it/
Yes I allow him to come to my home for Christmas and have heard alot from my family about how I am too kind but yah see I only do it for my sons.Yes he has alot to answer for but I think as I get older I become more forgiving.
Stockings are what I enjoy the most and will miss the exchange my brother and I used to do,,hopefully my sons will pick up this tradition --cause well I did mention it to them a few times.We do have alcohol in the house but my sons know 
my feelings about over indulging,,!!!!!.
We do a Christmas casserole brunch (I make this christmas eve and bake christmas morning) with fresh fruit and whipped cream and fresh cinnamon buns,fresh juice, tea/coffee.
I don't do a big turkey dinner anymore--just usually order Chinese food.
I love just hanging out in my PJ's and chillin for a few days.
I have a big brother who was born on Christmas day so I will make it out to his place in Burlington for a Christmas/Birthday visit and also will visit my other brothers home and maybe my sister's place.Sis and I are 10 years apart and not super close although we live 5 minutes away.No grand daughter this year--hockey tournaments but she knows I adore her and will catch up in January with her.Then we leave on Jan 1 for Cuba and that should be alot of fun.

Merry Christmas everyone 
Big Hugs Mel


_


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So here's my Christmas at Mel's house.Past and present.
> I grew up with four other siblings and Christmas was the best time of the year for us!
> I don't think we ever thought of our selves as being poor but lets just say we probably were lower middle income even with both my dad and mom working.
> My dad spent many nights at the corner park flooding the ice rink cause well he had 5 kids who loved to skate.
> It's kind of funny how much I hate winter considering outdoor activities were quite the norm for my family.
> So many Christmas tradition based on food,Turkey,stuffing mince tarts,pumpkin pie and always a special gift from both sets of my grandparents.My mom spent 3/4 of christmas in the kitchen.
> The only down _I can think of at Christmas was the "booze" that flowed,,always someone had too much to drink.
> 
> Fast Forward to the present
> Mom and dad both gone for atleast far too many years,,sad I lost them in my 30's and 40's.and
> I lost my special brother this year,
> BUT
> I have three great sons and 1 granddaughter and super special daughter inlaw.
> Ex hubby lives on a sailboat and while our relationship is "rocky" we seem to put the past to bed and make the best of it/
> Yes I allow him to come to my home for Christmas and have heard alot from my family about how I am too kind but yah see I only do it for my sons.Yes he has alot to answer for but I think as I get older I become more forgiving.
> Stockings are what I enjoy the most and will miss the exchange my brother and I used to do,,hopefully my sons will pick up this tradition --cause well I did mention it to them a few times.We do have alcohol in the house but my sons know
> my feelings about over indulging,,!!!!!.
> We do a Christmas casserole brunch (I make this christmas eve and bake christmas morning) with fresh fruit and whipped cream and fresh cinnamon buns,fresh juice, tea/coffee.
> I don't do a big turkey dinner anymore--just usually order Chinese food.
> I love just hanging out in my PJ's and chillin for a few days.
> I have a big brother who was born on Christmas day so I will make it out to his place in Burlington for a Christmas/Birthday visit and also will visit my other brothers home and maybe my sister's place.Sis and I are 10 years apart and not super close although we live 5 minutes away.No grand daughter this year--hockey tournaments but she knows I adore her and will catch up in January with her.Then we leave on Jan 1 for Cuba and that should be alot of fun.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone
> Big Hugs Mel
> 
> _


Merry Christmas Mel and have a magical trip!


----------



## Dylemma1

Merry Christmas to Everyone and thanks for sharing your Christmas plans.

Mel we also make a casserole the night before Christmas, it's layers of bread with cheese, cooked bacon and veggies on it (like a lasagne) then you pour 10 beaten eggs on it and let it sit overnight . In the morning you cover it with crushed corn flakes pour half a cup of butter on it and bake, serve it with syrup or hollandaise sauce.

Is your recipe similar?


----------



## isabellea

Joyeux Noël my friends! I wish you all a great Holiday!

Our Christmas started this morning with French toast and gingerbread house making. The girls also exchanged their gift so they would have some time to play with their new American Girls before leaving for the in-laws later today and tomorrow. My parents are in FL and sister in Qc city so we will do a FaceTime party the 26th. We considered driving down to Ft Lauderdale the 27th for 10 days but my oldest has medical appointments that day so we postponed to next year. We will go to my hometown (Quebec city) for the New Year instead. Cannot wait to exchange with you all in 2018! I never got so many AM and that's all because of this thread so a big thank you to all of you and especially to Jacqueline (@Donald - my hero) and @ottawamom for your help and generosity this year!


----------



## dancin Disney style

So things have taken a turn for our Christmas day.  A good turn actually.   I was chatting with my brother yesterday and just catching up.  I mentioned what had taken place (he isn't speaking to our mother at all right now....with very good reason) and said that since we were home for the day we might come by for a visit.  To be honest, I was fishing for an invite but didn't want to come right out and ask since it was last minute.  Anyhow, he's a guy and didn't pick up on it. To make a long story short, I later chatted with his wife and she asked us to come for dinner.  It's been so long since we did that I actually had a tear in my eye....I'm so excited!


----------



## ottawamom

I'll wish my Merry Christmas to everyone today as tomorrow is likely to be chaotic for most of us. I really enjoy chatting with my friends here on Disboards. We've all come a long way together. Here's to another fruitful year collecting AM in 2018.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!

(side bar Dinner last night with my family was a success, even with one of us missing, I have the other side of the family on Christmas day. I will likely do this again next year (two days apart)as it seems to work)


----------



## AngelDisney

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my Airmiles buddies!

Enjoy this festive season with your loved ones!


----------



## Cinderella6174

I can't say enough how much I enjoy reading this forum. I tell my husband I have to check the forum to look for new AM deals, but it is also to hear about everyone's trips, families, etc. It really is a community. Thanks to all of you, I have collected more AM than ever before and look forward to next year being even better (don't think I will ever get 19 000!!!)

Our Christmas tradition is that my mom makes breakfast and we open presents in the morning. For dinner, it is just the immediate family and now my brother's GF. I don't speak to my MIL so that solves the "whose house do we go to" dilemma. She told my husband when we were on our honeymoon 18+ years ago, to never bring me back to her house, and I choose to respect her wishes. Her loss.

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. I hope everyone isn't too busy tomorrow as I can't wait to hear what Santa brought everyone


----------



## dancin Disney style

Back to Air Mile-ing  for a minute.   I just logged in to my account and noticed that my Onyx status counter has dropped by approx. 2000miles.  Weird!


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> Merry Christmas to Everyone and thanks for sharing your Christmas plans.
> 
> Mel we also make a casserole the night before Christmas, it's layers of bread with cheese, cooked bacon and veggies on it (like a lasagne) then you pour 10 beaten eggs on it and let it sit overnight . In the morning you cover it with crushed corn flakes pour half a cup of butter on it and bake, serve it with syrup or hollandaise sauce.
> 
> Is your recipe similar?



Hi Hon
Somewhat similar but no corn flakes,
It sure beats making bacon, eggs,and toast for everyone Christmas morning doesn't it?
Merry Christmas Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This had been a little piece of sanity for me this past week gang, I don't think you'll ever know how much of a life-line you've been to me this month! Reading about everyone's Christmas traditions, both the ones you grew up with and the ones you have forged with your own families, has been heartwarming. The Duck has some stories that could turn your hair grey before it fell out but we won't go there! My family of origin was the typical Christmas -- (picture-perfect to others, not so much to those of us who lived it!) and hubby and I pulled some of those traditions forward to our nuclear unit once our children were born, (our first on the 19th so we've dealt with the stupid "this is for both b-day & christmas, he understands) Christmas eve present of new jammies (so the Christmas morning pictures are decent!) Stockings first while cinnamon buns are cooking, they get devoured with hot chocolate and fruit before presents are opened and the main meal cooks. We insisted once our youngest was born that Christmas day was ours, & ours alone, no-one gets out of jammies, plenty of do-nothing-ness with a healthy dose of board games and constant nibbling till dinner. Boxing Day is when we go to my mom's, used to be a full-on gathering of my maternal family, but things being what they are, this year we will just pop in to say hi to my parents while my sisters & their families ignore our presence. *

*This year is even more different, the girls will soon be here "To play games all sorts" and nibble before they go back to their new apartment. Once they leave I'll stuff the stockings and watch a ton of trashy Christmas movies and hubby pretends to stay awake! I've already got breakie in the fridge ready to pop in the oven tomorrow (called Bacon Crack Tater Tots) after we have the cinnamon rolls. Dinner will be stuffed salmon, baked taters, roasted baby carrots, cesear salad & cheese biscuits and for dessert?? How bout a nice 50 AM cake from Foodland (or were they 75???) Boxing day will see us do a very quick pop up the parents before we head into TO for a break from reality (and to squish in my final 2 treatments) Our son & his wife have opted to come next weekend, so that's when the turkey dinner will happen.*

*No comments about the in-laws ... I haven't been to a gathering on that side since the girls got engaged. Nuff said? Can't even put into words what that does to my heart.*

*A quick glance at my account shows that to date we've snagged just shy of 20,000 AM but that doesn't include a LOT from Metro and a ton of the stupid StB coupons that didn't post properly (but that online chat has promised will credit  ) definitely the best year we've had and we didn't even participate in Pickle-palooza 2017! I've already got a list started for Rexall next week (if there's a decent coupon that is!!) Hope everyone has a great holiday, enjoy time with those you chose to spend it with and be sure to take time for some good-old self care!*


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Back to Air Mile-ing  for a minute.   I just logged in to my account and noticed that my Onyx status counter has dropped by approx. 2000miles.  Weird!



I was just checking my Airmiles, usual Sunday total check and my total was lower than what they posted last week. I went in to look at my transactions and decided to do a "past 12 months listing". When I scrolled down to the bottom of that and added my cash and dream together it was exactly what my spreadsheet says I've collected. I guess the status total wasn't updated correctly. My DH and DS's accounts are still at the same # they were at last week. My guess is it will be adjusted correctly in the next day or so.

As an aside. I printed my "last twelve months" to a PDF file and saved it for future reference if needed. Will likely update that file on the 31st one final time.


----------



## hdrolfe

Merry Christmas Eve  Kiddo is alternating between watching Santa on Norad and playing Math Prodigy (making up for missing so much school?)  Since he came along I've insisted that I do Christmas morning at my house. My parents came the first few years but not the last couple, that's ok with me. We go to my sister's place for dinner and exchange the kids presents. When my parents came and stayed with me I did a casserole in the crock pot over night so we'd wake up to breakfast. Now it's just the two of us and kiddo doesn't appreciate my cheesy hashbrown, sausage casserole, so I don't bother. I do make myself some coffee while he enjoys his stocking and whatever Santa brought (which I think this year is wrong since kiddo didn't write a list until like yesterday... oops!) Then we open gifts, doesn't take too long, and then have breakfast while he plays. I have been buying a new board or card game to play but forgot this year. Travelling in December has messed me up! I wish he was a little older and perhaps not so believing. But I won't spoil it for him. He is 8 though. Any way. 

I don't think I'll plan December travel again for awhile, though it was a good deal  Just waiting for my 25 AM for spending 95 at Sobeys for the STB to post, and hopefully those STB points will post sooner than later. I look forward to the new year, and all the points I'll get through your help   Hopefully I'll make Onyx again!


----------



## marchingstar

Awwwww I love reading through all these posts too. I’m not always as active as I could be on this thread, but I always read through and I appreciate everyone in our little community so so much. My partner and I started trying to get pregnant over 2 years ago. I won’t share the details, but let’s just say for two women it is a long, sometimes frustrating (and sometimes heartwarming) process. Early this year, we finally got good news, and this is one of the first places I shared our good news. I was so excited to have people to share my joy with. And although you didn’t know it, this group got me through some very dark days during the summer, when we suddenly and unexpectedly miscarried in the second trimester. Hunting air miles meant having a clear, achievable goal, and strangely it reminds me that some things are constant. So there’s my sappy moment: you all mean a lot to me.

And in the spirit of the season, here are some of our traditions. My very favourite tradition is pre-christmas. I love wrapping presents, and every year I have a night where I wrap all our gifts while the best christmas movie plays (Die Hard!). Christmas eve we get new jammies (I’m wearing mine as I write this). Christmas day my family has a big party and plays lots of games. It’s always fun, although it can be a bit tiring. We usually have a quiet day on boxing day or the 27th to recover. Pretty typical christmas stuff, but it’s nice to spend time with family.

Edit: oh, and I managed to pull over 14K air miles this year. It’s way more than I’ve ever gotten, and with just myself and my partner, it feels like a huge amount. Thanks to you all for your hunting tips  I can’t wait to beat my personal best next year!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas to everyone!  I hope today brings everyone a bit closer together!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hope everyone has the kind of day that makes your heart just  bit warmer! (mine started a tad too early thanks to the delightful snow blower under our bedroom window URGH)*

*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Awwwww I love reading through all these posts too. I’m not always as active as I could be on this thread, but I always read through and I appreciate everyone in our little community so so much. My partner and I started trying to get pregnant over 2 years ago. I won’t share the details, but let’s just say for two women it is a long, sometimes frustrating (and sometimes heartwarming) process. Early this year, we finally got good news, and this is one of the first places I shared our good news. I was so excited to have people to share my joy with. And although you didn’t know it, this group got me through some very dark days during the summer, when we suddenly and unexpectedly miscarried in the second trimester. Hunting air miles meant having a clear, achievable goal, and strangely it reminds me that some things are constant. So there’s my sappy moment: you all mean a lot to me.
> 
> And in the spirit of the season, here are some of our traditions. My very favourite tradition is pre-christmas. I love wrapping presents, and every year I have a night where I wrap all our gifts while the best christmas movie plays (Die Hard!). Christmas eve we get new jammies (I’m wearing mine as I write this). Christmas day my family has a big party and plays lots of games. It’s always fun, although it can be a bit tiring. We usually have a quiet day on boxing day or the 27th to recover. Pretty typical christmas stuff, but it’s nice to spend time with family.
> 
> Edit: oh, and I managed to pull over 14K air miles this year. It’s way more than I’ve ever gotten, and with just myself and my partner, it feels like a huge amount. Thanks to you all for your hunting tips  I can’t wait to beat my personal best next year!


*Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry to read of your heart break this summer! I hope you are able to share happy news with us again soon.*

*Just had to let you know that you are a girl after my heart when you mentioned your idea of a Christmas movie --- i had to watch it myself since it doesn't tick off many of the hubby's boxes: doesn't require handful of kleenex, isn't black & white, doesn't have lots of smulty music and has a few too many explosions & wickedly perfect deaths *


----------



## damo

marchingstar said:


> Awwwww I love reading through all these posts too. I’m not always as active as I could be on this thread, but I always read through and I appreciate everyone in our little community so so much. My partner and I started trying to get pregnant over 2 years ago. I won’t share the details, but let’s just say for two women it is a long, sometimes frustrating (and sometimes heartwarming) process. Early this year, we finally got good news, and this is one of the first places I shared our good news. I was so excited to have people to share my joy with. And although you didn’t know it, this group got me through some very dark days during the summer, when we suddenly and unexpectedly miscarried in the second trimester. Hunting air miles meant having a clear, achievable goal, and strangely it reminds me that some things are constant. So there’s my sappy moment: you all mean a lot to me.
> 
> And in the spirit of the season, here are some of our traditions. My very favourite tradition is pre-christmas. I love wrapping presents, and every year I have a night where I wrap all our gifts while the best christmas movie plays (Die Hard!). Christmas eve we get new jammies (I’m wearing mine as I write this). Christmas day my family has a big party and plays lots of games. It’s always fun, although it can be a bit tiring. We usually have a quiet day on boxing day or the 27th to recover. Pretty typical christmas stuff, but it’s nice to spend time with family.
> 
> Edit: oh, and I managed to pull over 14K air miles this year. It’s way more than I’ve ever gotten, and with just myself and my partner, it feels like a huge amount. Thanks to you all for your hunting tips  I can’t wait to beat my personal best next year!



My daughter had a miscarriage with her first pregnancy, so I know how absolutely devastating it is.  Fast forward to today when we have a beautiful, 9 month old grand daughter.  You will get there!  Just give it some time!


----------



## mort1331

Merry Christmas to all. I am glad none of you are at my work, today or for the next long while.
I am glad you all have your wonderful traditions, my young girls are so used to waking up at 5am so I can watch them open their gifts. Have breakfast with them and then off to work. They ( being 6 and 10) fully understand that Daddy has to help people that are not having the best of Christmas if they are coming to see me. So we enjoy the time we have in the morning. Then grab hold of them when I get home, jump into jammies and cuddle on the couch with coco cookies and movies.
Make the best of the time you can with each other, and remember we have a short window to do it.


----------



## bababear_50

Drinking my Tim coffee and watching Disney ABC Christmas..............Fun!
Happy Day! Hold the ones you love close!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo got the first 6 Star Wars movies, we're just finishing up the first one. May be a long day... Have to hook up the new Xbox next. My parents got that for him, well then sent the money and I went to Shoppers drugmart to get it (only place that had one in stock!) I used up all my points too since I won't really shop there once the program is combined with Loblaws. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Drinking my Tim coffee and watching Disney ABC Christmas..............Fun!
> Happy Day! Hold the ones you love close!!
> Hugs Mel


shhh im PVRing it


----------



## dancin Disney style

Merry Christmas everyone.  We had a pretty big snow storm last night which was kind of pretty in the dark last night but we woke up to a snow bank at the end of our drive way that is waist deep.  DH has been working on it now for about an hour.  The wind has been blowing up the back of our house and continues to move the snow around.  My poor dog can't get out as the snow now is deeper in the back yard than he is tall.   I think we will have to shovel out the deck and back yard for him.

It's been a really nice morning.   Champagne breakfast with the WDW Christmas parade on the big screen.  We are just going to relax this afternoon before heading to my brothers house.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Merry Christmas from the East Coast of Nova Scotia!

This morning, we surprised our DD9 with our February trip to WDW, SW and US!  It took her a few minutes to catch on to the surprise, but she is super excited now and we can all actually TALK about the trip without having to be discreet around her!  

Air Miles related:  My total miles earned in the last 12 months says 13,000+, but my totals as of Sunday are 10,000+.  How can that be?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The total as of Sunday night are from January 1st but the last 12 months  is exactly that, including December 2016 so if you earned a chunk then those aren't included in your status earnings. *


----------



## ottawamom

My difference is still 1926 if I use AM calculations. They have been within 30AM since the end of October. I hope they correct it before the end of the year (not that it really makes any difference my totals in my accounts agree with my spreadsheet.

Hope everyone had a wonderful dinner last night. I'm off to shop Boxing Day specials with my oldest son (it's a Christmas tradition). Hopefully we will be home by noon.

Edit to add: I just added up each of the "Month totals" then subtracted November items from my past 31 days. When I do this I come up with an amount that agrees with my spreadsheet but does not agree with the total that they have as counting towards ONYX for the year. Their program just missed something. My difference is 1925AM in case anyone else is out by the same amount (Shell posted for 1AM overnight)

As a side note, DH and DS totals are correct.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When go to look for Dec 2016 under the last 12 months, it is not there. It just skips right to January. I have a difference of 2261 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Wrestling Day everyone!*

*Rexall's coupon *

*Spend 50 get 50 AM Valid  Dec 27th & 28th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Must admit i don't really pay much attention to the 2 different tallies of my account. Since we've been ONYX since it was a thing, all I keep track of is the bottom line ---did all of my miles post or not. This year has been the WORST for that, feel like i'm constantly needing to police them. They think they can catch my by saying i need proof but with the Duck they have met their match --- i have every single receipt dating back to 2013 when money was extremely tight!! *

*The discrepancy most of you are seeing is odd, i just looked and mine is exactly the same (but i am missing close to 800 miles at the moment (plus all the miles connected to my online shopping during the StB promo <sigh>)*


----------



## pigletto

Good morning. I hope everyone had a great Christmas! The big event we hosted went really well, and yesterday was a very nice day. I’m stil dreaming of a cruise or all inclusive for next year though, so we will see what the year brings. I am itching to start building my airmiles balance!

My airmiles totals for Onyx were off as well. Last time I looked I only needed to get 6 more airmiles to get to Onyx and right now I am off by 1668. But it’s saying I have Onyx status until March of 2019.


----------



## AngelDisney

Same here! I am off by about 600+ Miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone had a great Christmas! The big event we hosted went really well, and yesterday was a very nice day. I’m stil dreaming of a cruise or all inclusive for next year though, so we will see what the year brings. I am itching to start building my airmiles balance!
> 
> My airmiles totals for Onyx were off as well. Last time I looked I only needed to get 6 more airmiles to get to Onyx and right now I am off by 1668. But it’s saying I have Onyx status until March of 2019.


We had a great time at my brothers.  I had a few moments of guilt over thinking of my mother and I didn't phone her yesterday because I didn't know if I should or not.  I had a conversation last night after dinner and the jist of it was to dispense with the drama and take a trip for Christmas next  year.  Rather funny and I think the universe is now screaming to me....TAKE THE TRIP STUPID!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Chat isn't open until Dec 28. I'll have to set a reminder to go online to ask them about it.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> We had a great time at my brothers.  I had a few moments of guilt over thinking of my mother and I didn't phone her yesterday because I didn't know if I should or not.  I had a conversation last night after dinner and the jist of it was to dispense with the drama and take a trip for Christmas next  year.  Rather funny and I think the universe is now screaming to me....TAKE THE TRIP STUPID!


I’m so glad you got together with your brother! Sounds like a nice day. And I agree with you, the trip is a good idea .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just getting ready to fly out the door -- up the highway to get yelled at --- uhm yeah, visit my parents i mean and if we're really unlucky my sisters might be there too  and then back down the highway to catch the GO train into Toronto for our little getaway. The weather gods are not smiling on us though, the windchill factors are gonna be in the 30 range and we had planned on wandering around the city!!*

*ANYWHO, just did a quick last minute glance at my email and there is a note about Airmilesshop having a big *sale* 10X multiplier plus lots of stores with extras as well. Hubby is scraping off the car and would shoot me if he knew i stopped to share this info, but come on, you're my hunting team and need to make sure you are all armed properly *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm 10X airmile shop,,Hmmmm.................
Boxing day sales,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Funny story from Christmas.  Everyone remembers the Marvel things we got from AM at participating stores?  I managed to get 4 and thought I was doing well at that.  I make up Christmas boxes for my kids and their spouses and children instead of big gifts.  I put an envelope with cash in them as well as the stocking stuffer kind of stuff to fill the boxes.  So each son got 2 of these Marvel things, they both love the Marvel characters as I'm sure most males do.  I was proud of that and they were quite impressed with them when they opened them up.  I felt very accomplished......then my DD-I-L's mother showed up.  She brought with her an unopened bag of them, about 250.  LOL, turns out she works at a Shell station and they had a ton left over and she thought the boys might like to have some.  
Made my 4 look pretty stupid, hahahaha.  The good news is that now that I know she works at Shell, I might be able to find out when shell is having deals going.
Anyways, I found that amusing so I thought I would share.  Happy Boxing Day shopping to everyone!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer
Dec 28 Jan 3 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-28-to-january-3/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

I need to thank you all for your help.  I don't post very much but I certainly check out what's happening on this board daily and you folks have helped me gather enough AMs to reach onyx status for the first time.  I was gold last year and thought that was fantastic.  Thanks for your hints, your stories, your hacks, your warnings, your inspirational tales, your trip reports.  This is an exclusive club of crazy air miles hunters and I count myself lucky to be one of you.  Merry Christmas and happy hunting in 2018!


----------



## ottawamom

I just picked up next weeks Sobeys flyer at the store. It says there are 1425AM to be had instore. I counted about 120AM in the flyer. Nothing I would call a great deal. There is one good deal until Jan 4 buy 4 packs of Halls @1.25ea get 20 AM. My DS is eating them these days like candy (well almost).

On the plus side the Sobeys I shop at has a spend $50 Mon-Thu get a $10GC, so I took advantage of that.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I just picked up next weeks Sobeys flyer at the store. It says there are 1425AM to be had instore. I counted about 120AM in the flyer. Nothing I would call a great deal. There is one good deal until Jan 4 buy 4 packs of Halls @1.25ea get 20 AM. My DS is eating them these days like candy (well almost).
> 
> On the plus side the Sobeys I shop at has a spend $50 Mon-Thu get a $10GC, so I took advantage of that.



Lol,,, my guys got a lot of Halls in their stocking ,,,,,,,,,,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Oh no! I've already done the Halls deal twice this month haha. Oh well - just checked and I'm just over 10K AM earned this year. Pretty content with that and looking forward to the new year!


----------



## kitntrip

Blue Friday out west again!


----------



## osully

Just went to Shell. They still have 5AM per $5 spent in store and it sill works on gift cards. Love it!

My husband’s bday is in January and I needed another $25 Indigo gc to order one of his bday presents  Will be doing that this week to take advantage of the 10x points on AirMilesShops. Love using the system to my benefit like that!! Also will keep in mind Starbucks cards are there and do that for reloading my app every once in a while!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Urban fresh
Dec 29-Jan 4 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-urban-fresh-flyer-december-29-to-january-4/all

Sobeys Ontario
Dec 29 -Jan 4 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-29-to-january-4/all

Sobeys West
Dec 29-Jan 4 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-west-flyer-december-29-to-january-4/all

Sobeys Atlantic
Dec 29-Jan 3 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-december-28-to-january-3/all

Foodland Ontario
Dec 29-Jan 4 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-29-to-january-4/all

Foodland Atlantic
Dec 28-Jan 3 2018
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-atlantic-flyer-december-28-to-january-3/all

Rexall Ontario Flyer
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
Use 280 cash airmiles ($30.00) towards purchase and get 100 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles deal of the week




*This week only save big on miles!
Special offer available while quantities last. No rain checks will be issued.
This Deal of the Week special is valid until December 31st 2017
3,700 airmiles down from original price of 5,700 airmiles

See more Deals of the Week*
Includes shipping & taxes Ships within 4 week(s)
Manufacturer's Model Number: 62381-1041Deal expires December 31, 2017AIR MILES Item Number: 1331420561
Samsonite


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm very shocked that there is Blue Friday for us out west again.  I did do the last blue friday...It seemed like i found a parking spot right away, the store didn't have lineups at the tills.  I walked in, picked up what I wanted , and only had to wait for one other person in front of me to go through the till.  I has spent 145 and got 575 miles ( which haven't been posted to my account yet )

I'm not sure if I will pick anything up on this one.  There are a couple of items that I would use...but honestly...just don't have the room in the pantry or freezer for them.  I want the AM...but not sure where I could store some of the items.  I guess we will see.  I'll play it by ear again...like I usually do...see how parking is, line ups lol.  Maybe the AM gods will be in my favor again


----------



## ottawamom

Just have to say, depending on where you live in the country, your garage shelf could be a good freezer right now (brrrr!) That's what I do at this time of the year. I just put a thermometer on the shelf to make sure things stay safe.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Just have to say, depending on where you live in the country, your garage shelf could be a good freezer right now (brrrr!) That's what I do at this time of the year. I just put a thermometer on the shelf to make sure things stay safe.


YEs had to bring my beer in or it would have froze...I am not a beer slushi guy.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ottawamom said:


> Just have to say, depending on where you live in the country, your garage shelf could be a good freezer right now (brrrr!) That's what I do at this time of the year. I just put a thermometer on the shelf to make sure things stay safe.



Sadly, I agree. We had 2 bags of ice left over from hosting Christmas and they are sitting still frozen in our attached garage. Walls and door are insulated but not the ceiling yet. Temp had been hovering around -30 for the past week. (-38 to -39 windchill most days.)

I did not bad for the last Blue Friday. About 300 airmiles for $140 spent. My family is mostly plant-based so we could only take advantage of some of the offers.

I will shop tomorrow for the next blue Friday deal. Will probably stock up on items I received bonus offers for to make it worthwhile.

Wait! Just checked and it warmed up a lot. -18c Explains why one of the framers working outside next door is wearing a hoodie and not a jacket today.... lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sadly...we don't have a garage ( it's on my wish list for the next home we hope to upgrade to in the next couple years )  So If i store anything outside...it needs to be boxed up...and i have to watch temps...and the stupid ravens.  I have done it before...but not much for frozen I would be getting.  Just wondering how much clam we will consume in the next couple of months


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Just have to say, depending on where you live in the country, your garage shelf could be a good freezer right now (brrrr!) That's what I do at this time of the year. I just put a thermometer on the shelf to make sure things stay safe.


I use my garage for things most of the winter. I had to have everything ready Christmas Day for our extended family Christmas on Boxing Day, so that's where potatoes and carrots were stored. Potatoes were fine (I put them in the crockpot early), but the carrots were layered in ice by the time we needed to cook them at 1:00 LOL Just be aware of just _how _cold it is out there!


----------



## marchingstar

Awww thanks  it’s been a rough year—i’m pretty excited to kick 2017 to the curb!

and it really is the perfect christmas movie. i hope you had fun


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry to read of your heart break this summer! I hope you are able to share happy news with us again soon.*
> 
> *Just had to let you know that you are a girl after my heart when you mentioned your idea of a Christmas movie --- i had to watch it myself since it doesn't tick off many of the hubby's boxes: doesn't require handful of kleenex, isn't black & white, doesn't have lots of smulty music and has a few too many explosions & wickedly perfect deaths *
> View attachment 290165





damo said:


> My daughter had a miscarriage with her first pregnancy, so I know how absolutely devastating it is.  Fast forward to today when we have a beautiful, 9 month old grand daughter.  You will get there!  Just give it some time!



that’s wonderful news  thanks for sharing it. we ended up sharing our own good news with our families on christmas: we’re due in May!


----------



## damo

marchingstar said:


> that’s wonderful news  thanks for sharing it. we ended up sharing our own good news with our families on christmas: we’re due in May!



Awwww....congratulations!!!!  I know it may be a silly thing to say, but try not to worry too much with this pregnancy.  It is going to be filled with anxiety after the last pregnancy but you need to just focus on this one and enjoy it.  My daughter worried herself sick with her second pregnancy.  It was really difficult to watch her be so consumed with anxiety. She was so excited to get pregnant the second time but so unprepared for the massive anxiety that would come with it.   Many, many women suffer miscarriages but people rarely talk about it.  It is important to know that so many go through it but yet carry on to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies.  Try to savour all the little things.  Write them down because there will be so many emotions and you are going to miss a lot!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> we ended up sharing our own good news with our families on christmas: we’re due in May!



That is such wonderful news!!!!!  I won't tell you not to worry...but enjoy all the different moments and emotions.  Congratulations


----------



## bababear_50

Marchingstar
Oh my Goodness Congratulations Hon!!!
A Spring/Summer baby will be wonderful!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> that’s wonderful news  thanks for sharing it. we ended up sharing our own good news with our families on christmas: we’re due in May!


Congrats! 
Yay!! Another Disney baby coming soon!!


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Many, many women suffer miscarriages but people rarely talk about it.  It is important to know that so many go through it but yet carry on to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies.


I will share that I to had a miscarriage, it was my second pregnancy.  I won't get into the emotions however I went on to get pregnant again not very long after the miscarriage.  I had a wonderful son however he would not be here if the second had gone full term.  Its a backwards sort of thing but I am now grateful for the way things went.  I can not imagine my life without him, he fills my heart, and would not change things at all. 

Marchingstar, congratulations.  You may never forget what happened however I'm positive you will find your life full with this new blessing!  Please share my congratulations with your partner.


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> Awwww....congratulations!!!!  I know it may be a silly thing to say, but try not to worry too much with this pregnancy.  It is going to be filled with anxiety after the last pregnancy but you need to just focus on this one and enjoy it.  My daughter worried herself sick with her second pregnancy.  It was really difficult to watch her be so consumed with anxiety. She was so excited to get pregnant the second time but so unprepared for the massive anxiety that would come with it.   Many, many women suffer miscarriages but people rarely talk about it.  It is important to know that so many go through it but yet carry on to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies.  Try to savour all the little things.  Write them down because there will be so many emotions and you are going to miss a lot!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is such wonderful news!!!!!  I won't tell you not to worry...but enjoy all the different moments and emotions.  Congratulations





bababear_50 said:


> Marchingstar
> Oh my Goodness Congratulations Hon!!!
> A Spring/Summer baby will be wonderful!
> Hugs to you
> Mel





AngelDisney said:


> Congrats!
> Yay!! Another Disney baby coming soon!!





tinkerone said:


> I will share that I to had a miscarriage, it was my second pregnancy.  I won't get into the emotions however I went on to get pregnant again not very long after the miscarriage.  I had a wonderful son however he would not be here if the second had gone full term.  Its a backwards sort of thing but I am now grateful for the way things went.  I can not imagine my life without him, he fills my heart, and would not change things at all.
> 
> Marchingstar, congratulations.  You may never forget what happened however I'm positive you will find your life full with this new blessing!  Please share my congratulations with your partner.



 thank you all so much for your kind messages. they’ve warmed my heart and brought a little tear to my eye. I’m so sorry to those of you who have experienced miscarriage, directly or indirectly. it really is so common, and such a difficult experience. but you’re all right: there are still ways to find joy and cause for celebration. And of course, we’re already thinking about that first disney trip with baby!!


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar, congratulations on the upcoming birth of your child. May is a wonderful time to have a birthday (but I could be biased there). As someone who has been through what you've experienced my thoughts and prayers are with you. It will all work out the way it is meant to be. Enjoy your remaining 5 months of pregnancy, the time will fly by. My two words of advice "Sleep now".


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> And of course, we’re already thinking about that first disney trip with baby!!


Now that's exciting!  Congrats!
My 18yo DD and I have already talked about when she has a baby and I take it to on it's first Disney trip....LOL.  That's going to be a very long way off, I'm sure about 15 years but we have had some good laughs making those plans.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Wow - I missed a lot.  Congrats marchingstar!  Sending you positive vibes as you go through your pregnancy.  Yes, the Spring is a great time for a baby - able to get out for lots of walks with the warmer weather.

And dancin Disney Style - That's why those non expiring tickets are great - I've got 2 in the hopper for one day with the grand kids!


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> And dancin Disney Style - That's why those non expiring tickets are great - I've got 2 in the hopper for one day with the grand kids!



I've got a nice little stash of tickets.  I've got 3 old non expiry tickets that were originally 10 days with H&WPM they still have 3 days and 7 WPM on them. I've got a 2 day base ticket from FD several years back and 3 of last years CAD discounted tickets.   Soooooo...I would say I'm good for a while but doubt that any of those tickets will still be hanging around by the time any grandbabies arrive in my house.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a question about REALLY old paper tickets (circa 1990!)  My ticket has one day remaining on it.  If I bring it with me on our trip, will customer service issue a new one-day, non-expiring ticket for me?

Not air miles related...


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> marchingstar, congratulations on the upcoming birth of your child. May is a wonderful time to have a birthday (but I could be biased there). As someone who has been through what you've experienced my thoughts and prayers are with you. It will all work out the way it is meant to be. Enjoy your remaining 5 months of pregnancy, the time will fly by. My two words of advice "Sleep now".



Haha, thanks for your advice! It sounds funny to say, but I really can’t wait to be losing sleep!



dancin Disney style said:


> Now that's exciting!  Congrats!
> My 18yo DD and I have already talked about when she has a baby and I take it to on it's first Disney trip....LOL.  That's going to be a very long way off, I'm sure about 15 years but we have had some good laughs making those plans.



It really is tons of fun to dream about it! Right now we are dreaming about celebrating their first birthday at disney. It would be perfectly magical 



momof2gr8kids said:


> Wow - I missed a lot.  Congrats marchingstar!  Sending you positive vibes as you go through your pregnancy.  Yes, the Spring is a great time for a baby - able to get out for lots of walks with the warmer weather.
> 
> And dancin Disney Style - That's why those non expiring tickets are great - I've got 2 in the hopper for one day with the grand kids!



Thank you! I’m thinking the same thing about timing. I would have been happy with any due date, but May is going to be wonderful. And good thinking about the tickets! We have one set of adult tickets left from the canadian deal through air miles, so i guess we just have to use them before baby is 3!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a question about REALLY old paper tickets (circa 1990!)  My ticket has one day remaining on it.  If I bring it with me on our trip, will customer service issue a new one-day, non-expiring ticket for me?
> 
> Not air miles related...



this is a good question! I’m sure you’ll still be able to use your ticket. I hope they’ll issue a new one, so you can book fast passes in advance (I don’t think you could add the paper ones online). Maybe someone else has done this?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I am so behind here ... so much i want to respond to but it would take forever to quote them all, let's see how i do :*

*@bababear_50 thanks for supplying all the flyer links, I'll update the first post later tonight*

*@ottawamom so many memories of using the "Canadian Fridge" and a few mishaps like @mort1331 mentioned (eewww on exploded bottles of beer in the garage!)*

*@ilovetotravel1977 your old paper ticket is good until to use it but they will only exchange it for the same ticket media that is available at the gate at that point in time, meaning right now you will get a 1 day ticket that expires. I'm not even sure if they will give you one to take away or if they would expect it to be used right then??*

*AM accounts -- good grief i can't keep on top of what they have been doing lately -- miles coming and going with no notations that make sense, a CRAP load of missing miles, miles posting that don't match my receipts or notes (i have 25 miles from both Foodland & Sobeys dated today and wonder if they relate to the StB coupon for redeeming cash miles??) and my 12 month total VS my ONYX total are nowhere near in sync anymore. I can't wait until i need to chase down 2 sets of StB miles. Speaking of which, those of you who created new accounts, how are you planning on using them? Cash or Dream, and rational behind that decision would help the Duck *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*NEW post to separate this info:*
*Just back from Metro. Usually do our shopping on Sunday but since our 2nd Christmas is this weekend we needed to food NOW.*

*We had a GREAT trip, spent just over $65 and snagged 100 AM! Lots of targeted offers that lined up with offers in the flyer, two that were very good IMHO were *

*Astro yogurt $3.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Febreeze car stinky thingees & dryer sheets $4.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*There was something on the shelves that isn't in the flyer and I'm going to see just how tech savy I am (or not) by trying to share the picture i took off the label on the shelves  We don't use the products but someone might!*

 

**** GO me, I actually did it! Meant opening this up on my phone and finding the right pictures to share (stupid proud of myself )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And finally, lest you think I missed the most exciting news in our little family , NOPE, this deserves its own post @marchingstar *

*You must be over the moon excited right now and I'm sure both of your families are thrilled! I can't tell you how much we would love g.babies but our son & his wife keep adding 4 footed ones (up to 3 cats, a dog & a HORSE now!) and neither of our girls want to actually BE pregnant so I don't think we'll see a baby from them either! They can't agree on the right "type" of dog so that isn't happening either (our daughter figures a real dog is a lab/sheppard or collie But D-I-L wants a corgie or something equally small) *

*I love the idea of a first b-day party in Disney -- get the traditional first hair cut at the barbershop so you get cute ears, go to every character meal to show off that bundle of joy and just bask in the excitement of seeing a  beloved spot thru new eyes. Take care of yourselves during these last few months as you prepare to grow your family and be sure to carve out time to enjoy the last moments of being "just a couple". *

*I did a bit of looking to see what i might share with you as a gift and thought THIS might be appropriate <wink>*

**


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got them to send me my december 2016 statement as it wasnt coming up in my profile. The 2200+ i was missing was from then. So both of my totals match now. I hate having to police them, but...


----------



## ottawamom

Donald the 25AM from Sobeys or Foodland is the STB coupon. I had one post in each of DH and DS accounts (spend 95Cash AM get 25 AM).

For others out there the Use 95 Cash AM get 95 AM at Sobeys also posted today (from weekend of Dec 15th).

Still waiting for STB use 95 Cash AM get 25 AM from Metro (Nov23-26) to post.


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> this is a good question! I’m sure you’ll still be able to use your ticket. I hope they’ll issue a new one, so you can book fast passes in advance (I don’t think you could add the paper ones online). Maybe someone else has done this?


I had a 2000 non-expiring park hopper with two days left. Yes, you can go to Guest Relations and exchange it into a new hard ticket. I got mine in August and I haven’t linked it to any MDE yet. You can’t do anything with the ticket until you get there to exchange it. I am planning to use it next trip so I can book FP+ in advance. I exchanged mine at Disney Springs. Hope this helps!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *And finally, lest you think I missed the most exciting news in our little family , NOPE, this deserves it's own post @marchingstar *
> 
> *You must be over the moon excited right now and I'm sure both of your families are thrilled! I can't tell you how much we would love g.babies but our son & his wife keep adding 4 footed ones (up to 3 cats, a dog & a HORSE now!) and neither of our girls want to actually BE pregnant so I don't think we'll see a baby from them either! They can't agree on the right "type" of dog so that isn't happening either (our daughter figures a real dog is a lab/sheppard or collie But D-I-L wants a corgie or something equally small) *
> 
> *I love the idea of a first b-day party in Disney -- get the traditional first hair cut at the barbershop so you get cute ears, go to every character meal to show off that bundle of joy and just bask in the excitement of seeing a  beloved spot thru new eyes. Take care of yourselves during these last few months as you prepare to grow your family and be sure to carve out time to enjoy the last moments of being "just a couple". *
> 
> *I did a bit of looking to see what i might share with you as a gift and thought THIS might be appropriate <wink>*
> 
> *View attachment 290917*



 I feel so humbled by these kind messages. This really is the most supportive community, and it means the world to me. Thank you. 

We also started with fur babies (we have a cat and a small dog, a havanese). So you never know how your kids will grow their own families. More fur babies, or maybe even adopted or surrogate kids? In any case, I know I love christmas shopping at pet stores just as much  They still get excited for presents, and there’s lots of cute outfits! (I guess maybe not for the horse...) My inlaws also though fur grandbabies were it, and we only told them we were trying when we got pregnant the first time, so they were completely bowled over. This will be the first non-fur grandbaby on both sides, so everyone is really excited. 

That onesie is the very cutest! I love it so much (RIP, Captain Eo!). The shopping is so much fun, and with options like this who can resist!? I can’t wait to share pictures and stories from our adventures with you all


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> It really is tons of fun to dream about it! Right now we are dreaming about celebrating* their* first birthday at disney. It would be perfectly magical


"Their".....are you having twins???? Did I miss that little piece of info?


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> "Their".....are you having twins???? Did I miss that little piece of info?



Ahhhh! Not twins, no! I meant the gender neutral singular (so they instead of he or she). Just one little they! 

Some family have had the same reaction (thought it meant twins), so you’d think i would be more careful with my language.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> Ahhhh! Not twins, no! I meant the gender neutral singular (so they instead of he or she). Just one little they!
> 
> Some family have had the same reaction (thought it meant twins), so you’d think i would be more careful with my language.


LOL....just name the bump.  I told a co worker the same thing and she asked for a suggestion.  My suggestion.....Cletus.  As in Cletus the Fetus.  She laughed so hard I thought she was going to go into labour right there.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....just name the bump.  I told a co worker the same thing and she asked for a suggestion.  My suggestion.....Cletus.  As in Cletus the Fetus.  She laughed so hard I thought she was going to go into labour right there.


Sometimes that sticks so watch out, lol.  My grandson was nicknamed Truck while in the womb (long silly story) and at 20 months he is still often referred to as Truck.  


Donald - my hero said:


> *And finally, lest you think I missed the most exciting news in our little family , NOPE, this deserves its own post @marchingstar *
> 
> *You must be over the moon excited right now and I'm sure both of your families are thrilled! I can't tell you how much we would love g.babies but our son & his wife keep adding 4 footed ones (up to 3 cats, a dog & a HORSE now!) and neither of our girls want to actually BE pregnant so I don't think we'll see a baby from them either! They can't agree on the right "type" of dog so that isn't happening either (our daughter figures a real dog is a lab/sheppard or collie But D-I-L wants a corgie or something equally small) *
> 
> *I love the idea of a first b-day party in Disney -- get the traditional first hair cut at the barbershop so you get cute ears, go to every character meal to show off that bundle of joy and just bask in the excitement of seeing a  beloved spot thru new eyes. Take care of yourselves during these last few months as you prepare to grow your family and be sure to carve out time to enjoy the last moments of being "just a couple". *
> 
> *I did a bit of looking to see what i might share with you as a gift and thought THIS might be appropriate <wink>*
> 
> *View attachment 290917*


Never say never!  Son number 2 didn't marry till early 30's and he and his wife never showed any interest in anything other than their cats.  In fact they pretty much told us to not expect it to happen.  Fast forward three years and they surprised us with the gift of the grandchild we were not to expect.  So, things change, you may yet be surprised.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am so behind here ... so much i want to respond to but it would take forever to quote them all, let's see how i do :*
> 
> *@bababear_50 thanks for supplying all the flyer links, I'll update the first post later tonight*
> 
> *@ottawamom so many memories of using the "Canadian Fridge" and a few mishaps like @mort1331 mentioned (eewww on exploded bottles of beer in the garage!)*
> 
> *@ilovetotravel1977 your old paper ticket is good until to use it but they will only exchange it for the same ticket media that is available at the gate at that point in time, meaning right now you will get a 1 day ticket that expires. I'm not even sure if they will give you one to take away or if they would expect it to be used right then??*
> 
> *AM accounts -- good grief i can't keep on top of what they have been doing lately -- miles coming and going with no notations that make sense, a CRAP load of missing miles, miles posting that don't match my receipts or notes (i have 25 miles from both Foodland & Sobeys dated today and wonder if they relate to the StB coupon for redeeming cash miles??) and my 12 month total VS my ONYX total are nowhere near in sync anymore. I can't wait until i need to chase down 2 sets of StB miles. Speaking of which, those of you who created new accounts, how are you planning on using them? Cash or Dream, and rational behind that decision would help the Duck *


I am leaving the new accounts (DD’s and DH’s) as Dream miles. I spent the entire afternoon looking at cruises and I think I have narrowed down the one we want. It’s a 9 night out of FLL and I will use the miles for flights. There will be five of us going. I really should have started an airmiles account for dd20’s boyfriend who will be coming with us. By the time it occrurred to me I was Shop the Blocked out and just needed to stop. 
We’ll buy ds13’s ticket OOP I guess.
What’s the next big airmiles event typically? I think it’s Mega Miles.. isn’t that usually in the Spring? You think I would remember after collecting for so long. It would be wonderful if I could save enough for all five return flights but even three or four would be fantastic.


----------



## chris1212

AngelDisney said:


> I had a 2000 non-expiring park hopper with two days left. Yes, you can go to Guest Relations and exchange it into a new hard ticket. I got mine in August and I haven’t linked it to any MDE yet. You can’t do anything with the ticket until you get there to exchange it. I am planning to use it next trip so I can book FP+ in advance. I exchanged mine at Disney Springs. Hope this helps!


Another question about really old tickets, my husbands parents gave us an old set from when he was little.  I assume it was his and his sisters tickets.  Are we able to convert them to us?  Is there any check of the names from way back then?  I'm guessing they are from the '90's?


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> * Speaking of which, those of you who created new accounts, how are you planning on using them? Cash or Dream, and rational behind that decision would help the Duck *



My personal account (Onyx) is set at 90% Dream 10% cash but DH new card (card that we still haven't received 6 weeks later...) is set at 100% cash. DH's card will only be used when big promos make it worth it like the StB promo. My goal is to use the 2400 AM I'm expecting to get on DH's card to order e-GC for Foodland and then spend those to get more AM offers on my main AM card. Free money to spend at getting even more AM!


----------



## kitntrip

I really debated about going to sobeys today and take advantage of blue Friday. It's bitterly cold here and I wasn't sure if I wanted to bother before heading into work at 5. I finally went around 3 because I really needed milk. It was a bust for me, there was nothing I wanted that had the airmile bonuses and I had to throw in a bunch of gum and chocolate bars to make it over $100 to use the coupon.


----------



## damo

We intend on piggybacking the next big offer onto the Shop the Block offer on the new accounts.  I will also stop using my card and start using the new cards that we started for DSIL to top his up to get to Disney ticket level.  We opened a new account for him and we also helped my sister who lives in northern Manitoba with limited air miles options, to satisfy the Shop the Block requirements.  We all hope to use those miles for tickets for next fall.


----------



## dancin Disney style

The second account that I set up in my DD's name is set at 100% cash miles.   I figured that we could use the miles immediately rather than have to wait to build up a much higher amount for say a park ticket.  We enjoy treats from Starbucks while at WDW so a good portion of the STB miles will most likely end up being spent that way.  Probably some Starbucks at school as well for her....they don't accept the meal plan. 

I seriously thought about making her account all Dream to get the travel vouchers to put towards  that Xmas trip I'm taking (I swear I'm going to do it) but since I have no idea what the plans will be I don't want to redeem for something that I have no solid plan to use.  If you could use them for booking flights I would just go ahead with that but unfortunately that's not an option.


----------



## AngelDisney

chris1212 said:


> Another question about really old tickets, my husbands parents gave us an old set from when he was little.  I assume it was his and his sisters tickets.  Are we able to convert them to us?  Is there any check of the names from way back then?  I'm guessing they are from the '90's?


For old tickets, I don’t think there is any name attached. No one asked me about the name under which the ticket was first used, and I couldn’t even remember if the ticket was mine or my husband’s who was not on the trip with us. However, if it’s a child ticket, I wonder whether the years add up properly and whether they would challenge you since tickets are not transferable. But if your parents are on the trip, they could exchange the tickets and later you can link the tickets to your MDE. Once they are linked, you cannot transfer them. It’s worth a try as long as they will be for future use and the success of the ticket exchange won’t affect your present trip. We converted a child ticket from 2004 for my daughter in 2010. It cost nothing to convert a child ticket to an adult ticket.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

kitntrip said:


> I really debated about going to sobeys today and take advantage of blue Friday. It's bitterly cold here and I wasn't sure if I wanted to bother before heading into work at 5. I finally went around 3 because I really needed milk. It was a bust for me, there was nothing I wanted that had the airmile bonuses and I had to throw in a bunch of gum and chocolate bars to make it over $100 to use the coupon.



Bravery points for you! 

I *really *want to go shopping and use the last of my Safeway bonus coupons (expiring Dec 31) as we need milk, butter and eggs, but DH says 1) roads are lethal and 2) I am not even sure if the truck will turn over in this cold!!!! 

I suppose I can look at the positive side of things, that the only foods we need are those silly basics.  I've done decent meal planning the last few days!  

I think I have a slight case of cabin fever so I am going to drink the rest of my tea and suit up for some snow shoveling!  Or rather, suit up for some shovel searching because it has snowed so much I am not sure where the shovel IS.


----------



## osully

Bad news - I either have the flu or food poisoning and am currently on day 2 of being home all day trying to recover. 

Good news - we have enough cans of St Hubert chicken soup to last a lifetime thanks to that Sobeys deal earlier this year  haha!


----------



## osully

Also I was watching an Extreme Couponing marathon on TLC this morning. Reminds me of us and our AirMiles!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Bad news - I either have the flu or food poisoning and am currently on day 2 of being home all day trying to recover.
> 
> Good news - we have enough cans of St Hubert chicken soup to last a lifetime thanks to that Sobeys deal earlier this year  haha!



Hope you feel better soon,,yep that soup sure does help,lol
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## osully

Well I'm still waiting for a few things to post from this year. 


AirMilesShops 50AM for a purchase over $20 - supposed to post 75 days after offer ended Nov 9
AirMilesShops 10x AM at Indigo.ca - supposed to post 75 days after purchase which was Nov 10 for me (20AM)
150AM for 3x AirMilesShops purchases over $20 - part of Shop The Block - supposed to post 75 days after Dec 14
2000AM for 9x Shop The Block offers used (though yes I know this is only supposed to post 120 days after Dec 14)
AirMilesShops 15x + 3x AM at Indigo.ca - supposed to post 75 days after purchase which was Dec 17 (17AM)
It's just so frustrating with AirMilesShops as I have 2 transactions outstanding that were simple 15x or 10x that didnt post yet. I ordered this week for 10x + 3x at Indigo and already got the miles posted... 

The other ones that are really good bonus offers make more sense to take longer.


----------



## isabellea

I did 6 15X AM purchases during the StB promo and the only 2 that posted are the ones I did on Amazon. The other 4 (2x Indigo, Canon and Gap) haven't posted on either my card or DH's. That's the only AM I am waiting on and it's frustrating!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wish the 150 miles from the AM shops (use 3 vendors) STB offer would post!  That's the only one I'm waiting on!


----------



## AngelDisney

Redeemed 285 cash miles for bonus 100 AM at Rexall, but the 100 AM is not shown on the receipt. Is this ok? I did it with the $5 coupon. Are the two stackable? TIA!

Edited:
I screwed up. I am supposed to redeem 285 miles towards the $50  purchase for $10 coupon in order to get the bonus 100 AM. The cashier didn’t remind me that. Oh well! At least I got my stuff for free! Paid only $0.50 for $30 worth of stuff plus taxes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Redeemed 285 cash miles for bonus 100 AM at Rexall, but the 100 AM is not shown on the receipt. Is this ok? I did it with the $5 coupon. Are the two stackable? TIA!
> 
> Edited:
> I screwed up. I am supposed to redeem 285 miles towards the $50  purchase for $10 coupon in order to get the bonus 100 AM. The cashier didn’t remind me that. Oh well! At least I got my stuff for free! Paid only $0.50 for $30 worth of stuff plus taxes.


*Almost all of the offers connected to redeeming cash miles at most stores don't show on the receipt (like my qualifying words  ) Bummer about the offer -- i don't have enough cash miles left in my account to do this and besides, it's too cold to venture out for ANYTHING (including AM)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Well I'm still waiting for a few things to post from this year.
> 
> 
> AirMilesShops 50AM for a purchase over $20 - supposed to post 75 days after offer ended Nov 9
> AirMilesShops 10x AM at Indigo.ca - supposed to post 75 days after purchase which was Nov 10 for me (20AM)
> 150AM for 3x AirMilesShops purchases over $20 - part of Shop The Block - supposed to post 75 days after Dec 14
> 2000AM for 9x Shop The Block offers used (though yes I know this is only supposed to post 120 days after Dec 14)
> AirMilesShops 15x + 3x AM at Indigo.ca - supposed to post 75 days after purchase which was Dec 17 (17AM)
> It's just so frustrating with AirMilesShops as I have 2 transactions outstanding that were simple 15x or 10x that didnt post yet. I ordered this week for 10x + 3x at Indigo and already got the miles posted...
> 
> The other ones that are really good bonus offers make more sense to take longer.





isabellea said:


> I did 6 15X AM purchases during the StB promo and the only 2 that posted are the ones I did on Amazon. The other 4 (2x Indigo, Canon and Gap) haven't posted on either my card or DH's. That's the only AM I am waiting on and it's frustrating!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wish the 150 miles from the AM shops (use 3 vendors) STB offer would post!  That's the only one I'm waiting on!



*I HATE chasing down my online shopping, there are a few stores that are really good (Amazon posts the same day i get the shipping notice) but there are others that need constant policing : Staples is the absolute WORST when there are bonus miles/coupons involved. I'm waiting on Sportchek x 2, Indigo x 3, Forever 21, Ardene, Hudson Bay, Marks x 2. I attach alerts to the e-mail confirmation of the orders that let me know when to harp at AM*

*Pondering this and checking my notes they are all shops that happened after they re-vamped the site. *

****And in case anyone thinks i don't know how to work the system these are ones that DID post properly (yes, i do a ton of on-line shopping!)*
*Sportchek x 1, Amazon x 4, The Source x 1 (posted within 24 hours of placing order!), Hudson Bay x 3,  Indigo x 2, Marks x 1.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have two $20 eVouchers for the Bay.  If I have to return the items, do I get my refund in the form of a gift card?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

All of my individual miles posted for the vendors, just not the 150 miles.


----------



## marchingstar

yeah, me too. i guess maybe we will see the bonus around the time that the shop the block bonus gets added?


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> All of my individual miles posted for the vendors, just not the 150 miles.



ugh, my above comment is a reply to you. my phone is just not cooperating with me these days!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Almost all of the offers connected to redeeming cash miles at most stores don't show on the receipt (like my qualifying words  ) Bummer about the offer -- i don't have enough cash miles left in my account to do this and besides, it's too cold to venture out for ANYTHING (including AM)*


I didn’t intend to shop for the deal at all. I forgot to get a facial lotion for DD from Walmart and it’s just too cold for another trip back. So I stopped by Rexall thinking with 25% off, the price wouldn’t be too bad. No! It’s still $5 more. Then I was thinking of using the $5 coupon but I needed a $25 minimum purchase. So, if that’s the case, why not use 285 miles for $30 purchase and at least get 100 AM. DH was waiting outside and I wouldn’t have enough time to make the purchase to $50 for the $10 coupon. If I had more time, I would have bought another lotion to make it up to $50. I hate unplanned shopping. Now I have to rebuild my cash miles for any future bonus cash miles redemption offer!


----------



## bababear_50

Dang
.in a rush to pick up a few last minute things this morning and son calls me to discuss changing our seat selection (that I got up at 6 am to make) ,,,sometimes I hate cell phones........and then I realize I have NO airmiles card..........................
I removed it from my wallet because I figured I wouldn't need it in Cuba.............
The Rexall cashier told me I could bring the receipt in and get the airmiles credited next visit.
No more rush shopping trips for me,,,especially in this freezing cold weather!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have two $20 eVouchers for the Bay.  If I have to return the items, do I get my refund in the form of a gift card?


*From their website: (and this applies to e-cards as well, I've done it)*

*Q: How do I return an item I purchased with a Hudson’s Bay Gift Card? 
A: Item’s returned within 30 days of purchase that are unused with the original receipt will have the value placed back on a gift card. If you used an additional method of payment to pay the remainder value of an item, the portion applied from gift card will be returned to a gift card and the portion applied from an additional payment type will be applied to its original tender.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> .in a rush to pick up a few last minute things this morning and son calls me to discuss changing our seat selection (that I got up at 6 am to make) ,,,sometimes I hate cell phones........and then I realize I have NO airmiles card..........................
> I removed it from my wallet because I figured I wouldn't need it in Cuba.............
> The Rexall cashier told me I could bring the receipt in and get the airmiles credited next visit.
> No more rush shopping trips for me,,,especially in this freezing cold weather!!
> Hugs Mel


*Heard from under Mel's (frozen) breath while walking back to the car*

*"I love my son, I love my son ... <teeth clentched> I love my son"*


*Have a wonderful time in Cuba, I'll be waiting to hear about it. *

*IF you're at an all-inclusive resort can you see if you can figure out how they would handle dietary restrictions? Basically, would it be possible to get food not mass produced at a buffet??? *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Heard from under Mel's (frozen) breath while walking back to the car*
> 
> *"I love my son, I love my son ... <teeth clentched> I love my son"*
> 
> 
> *Have a wonderful time in Cuba, I'll be waiting to hear about it. *
> 
> *IF you're at an all-inclusive resort can you see if you can figure out how they would handle dietary restrictions? Basically, would it be possible to get food not mass produced at a buffet??? *



Hi yah Ducky .you are a gem Hon.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I love my son.............................lol,lol
I will definitely check about dietary stuff,,,,packed my Epipen (shellfish allergy),,while I love buffets the risk of cross-contamination is high for me.
Hugs and stay warm!!
Mel
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip Mel. I'm so envious that you are escaping this delightful cold snap we are having. Ahhh to feel nice warm sun on my face... (it will come I keep telling myself just 4 more months and winter will be over)


----------



## Sailormoon2

ottawamom said:


> just 4 more months and winter will be over


4 months sounds so long! Ottawa is brutal right now!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Sailormoon2 said:


> 4 months sounds so long! Ottawa is brutal right now!


Hey it only feels like -29 in Ottawa at the moment.  LOL. !  It feels like - 34 with the wind chill here - up from -42 this am!  Yes, this time last year I was packing for our flight to Florida that was leaving New Year's Day.  

Enjoy your trip Mel.  I'm sure you're feeling lots of jealousy vibes right now!


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> .in a rush to pick up a few last minute things this morning and son calls me to discuss changing our seat selection (that I got up at 6 am to make) ,,,sometimes I hate cell phones........and then I realize I have NO airmiles card..........................
> I removed it from my wallet because I figured I wouldn't need it in Cuba.............
> The Rexall cashier told me I could bring the receipt in and get the airmiles credited next visit.
> No more rush shopping trips for me,,,especially in this freezing cold weather!!
> Hugs Mel



You need the airmiles app on that cellphone  then the card number is on there and you can use the app instead of the card.

Enjoy Cuba!  Ottawa is cold, and I'm glad we have the time off, but it makes for a long two week break from school when it's too cold to go sledding or play in the snow. I'm glad I'm not at work though. Next vacation for us isn't until mid-April. By then I'm sure it'll be warming up again. I hope.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> .in a rush to pick up a few last minute things this morning and son calls me to discuss changing our seat selection (that I got up at 6 am to make) ,,,sometimes I hate cell phones........and then I realize I have NO airmiles card..........................
> I removed it from my wallet because I figured I wouldn't need it in Cuba.............
> The Rexall cashier told me I could bring the receipt in and get the airmiles credited next visit.
> No more rush shopping trips for me,,,especially in this freezing cold weather!!
> Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!
and thank-you for the Holiday well wishes.
Be back in a week.
Tell airmiles no 1 mile super deals while I'm gone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

to all the wonderful folks on this thread, Happy New Year! May 2018 bring us all happiness, excitement, a bit of Disney magic, and of course, a pile of Air Miles!


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## pigletto

Happy New Year to all my airmiles friends! May this year bring us all good health and adventure! 

I have today earmarked for sitting down to plan our summer adventure to Banff, Jasper, and Glacier National Parks. It’s almost time to book our campsites! Then my attention will turn to planning our cruise for this time next year, because I am wishing I was somewhere warmer right now!

2018 will be all about collecting for those flights. I hope its’s a great collecting year for us all.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Happy New Year to all my airmiles friends! May this year bring us all good health and adventure!
> 
> I have today earmarked for sitting down to plan our summer adventure to Banff, Jasper, and Glacier National Parks. It’s almost time to book our campsites! Then my attention will turn to planning our cruise for this time next year, because I am wishing I was somewhere warmer right now!
> 
> 2018 will be all about collecting for those flights. I hope its’s a great collecting year for us all.


Are you driving from Southern Ontario with a trailer?  Or flying out there and renting something while there? We drove a few years ago with our trailer.  Loved Banff.  Didn't have enough time there and really want to get back.  My friend works for Parks Canada in Banff and I'm hoping for a girls trip one day before she gets transferred somewhere else!


----------



## pigletto

momof2gr8kids said:


> Are you driving from Southern Ontario with a trailer?  Or flying out there and renting something while there? We drove a few years ago with our trailer.  Loved Banff.  Didn't have enough time there and really want to get back.  My friend works for Parks Canada in Banff and I'm hoping for a girls trip one day before she gets transferred somewhere else!


We are driving from Southern Ontario and tent camping!! We have three weeks, and have slowly but surely purchased all new camping equipment. We plan to stay in hotels every fourth day or so though. We are avid cottagers, but haven’t camped as much. We are so excited though. This trip is to take my 14 year old son and show him what an awesome country he lives in. A once in a lifetime experience. There will be lots of hiking and some white water rafting too. We bought our Canada Parks Pass the day before yesterday to take advantage of the 20% off by the 31st. I just can’t wait!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's to a wonderful year full of amazing hunting trips! *
**​


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@marchingstar thought you might appreciate our New Years entertainment (up till after 2 to get this far)*

*Die Hard*
*Die Hard 2*
*Die Hard with a Vengance*
*Live Free or Die Hard*

*Today was supposed to be A Good Day to Die Hard (even if it is an embarrassment to the series  ) but the version our son downloaded to PLEX for us has no subtitles and it's bad enough without adding in a bit of a language barrier *

*Our traditional NYE celebrations when our kids were little  always involved movie marathons while we gorged on massive amounts of junk food. Once they were old enough to stay home we ventured up the street to friends and swapped out movies for dominoes & cards (keeping the junk food, cause FOOOOOD) This year saw too many things adding up to us not wanting to leave the house: exhaustion from 6 weeks of daily treks into TO, unexpected house guests, Christmas celebrations spread over 2 weekends, and temps cold enough to freeze the you-know-whats off a witch so we decided to stay home. Once everyone left yesterday, i got back into jammies, vacuumed up a pound of dog hair, gathered up every bag of snacks, chocolates, cookies, popcorn and about a gallon of water and headed to the basement.  Hubby wandered in dragging his blankie and proclaimed "Yippee Ki Yay"*

*OR as Boyle says in Brooklyn 99*
*



*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> We are driving from Southern Ontario and tent camping!! We have three weeks, and have slowly but surely purchased all new camping equipment. We plan to stay in hotels every fourth day or so though. We are avid cottagers, but haven’t camped as much. We are so excited though. This trip is to take my 14 year old son and show him what an awesome country he lives in. A once in a lifetime experience. There will be lots of hiking and some white water rafting too. We bought our Canada Parks Pass the day before yesterday to take advantage of the 20% off by the 31st. I just can’t wait!


Sounds fun!  If you're travelling through Northwestern Ontario and need some advice on nice parks or spots to stop at, send me a pm!


----------



## isabellea

Happy New Year!!

Just stopping by while driving back home to Mtl from Qc city that my missing AMshops finally posted and I also got my 150 bonus AM.


----------



## pigletto

Just wondering.. Has everyone received their Bonus 150 from the AMshops coupon ? I definitely completed the requirements and can see them all in my account, but I haven’t received the 150 bonus. It says it could take up to 70 days but I am a little concerned that people are getting their bonuses and I don’t have mine.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Just wondering.. Has everyone received their Bonus 150 from the AMshops coupon ? I definitely completed the requirements and can see them all in my account, but I haven’t received the 150 bonus. It says it could take up to 70 days but I am a little concerned that people are getting their bonuses and I don’t have mine.



I have not and I have more than 3 air miles shops activities.  None of the 4 of us who did the promotion have gotten a bonus from AM shops.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> I have not and I have more than 3 air miles shops activities.  None of the 4 of us who did the promotion have gotten a bonus from AM shops.


Ok, so I will cool my heels for a little before I worry about it. Thanks Damo.


----------



## ottawamom

Does anyone have a spend X get Y AM  (Mon-Thu) from Rexall in their Load and Go this week? Anyone think we might see an email offer? I'm out of milk but will hold off till noon to get it if there's a chance something might pop up this morning. Just want to start the year off right and maximize my trip to Rexall.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have a spend X get Y AM  (Mon-Thu) from Rexall in their Load and Go this week? Anyone think we might see an email offer? I'm out of milk but will hold off till noon to get it if there's a chance something might pop up this morning. Just want to start the year off right and maximize my trip to Rexall.


I just checked and this is the first time that I do not have the spend offer.   I do have one to earn 20 miles if I buy eye drops for pink eye


----------



## hdrolfe

No spend $ get AM for rexall for me either. I also have that one for pink eye...


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have a spend X get Y AM  (Mon-Thu) from Rexall in their Load and Go this week? Anyone think we might see an email offer? I'm out of milk but will hold off till noon to get it if there's a chance something might pop up this morning. Just want to start the year off right and maximize my trip to Rexall.



I didn't get a load and go offer or an email coupon (so far) either.  I sure hope it's not indicative of Rexall's air miles offers for 2018.


----------



## kerreyn

I have a question for those who have used the travel certificates and/or cash miles.  The scuttlebutt on the Facebook page is that soon we'll only be able to get the travel certificates using cash miles, but I have my account set to dream miles.  When/if the time comes, can we transfer the amount needed to purchase the travel certificates or do I have to start saving as cash miles? (I'm totally clueless when it comes to cash miles)...


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have a spend X get Y AM  (Mon-Thu) from Rexall in their Load and Go this week? Anyone think we might see an email offer? I'm out of milk but will hold off till noon to get it if there's a chance something might pop up this morning. Just want to start the year off right and maximize my trip to Rexall.



I don't have load and go but do have email for tomorrow.... http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jan02/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> I have a question for those who have used the travel certificates and/or cash miles.  The scuttlebutt on the Facebook page is that soon we'll only be able to get the travel certificates using cash miles, but I have my account set to dream miles.  When/if the time comes, can we transfer the amount needed to purchase the travel certificates or do I have to start saving as cash miles? (I'm totally clueless when it comes to cash miles)...



Sorry to say no transferring of points between cash and dream. You'll need to start saving in cash, but if you change your preference over before the STB post you'll have a good head start on the year.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH I need to go shopping but the Airmiles site hasn't updated the Safeway coupons for January.  Come onnnnnnn....


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just in case you didn't get everything you wanted, here's one more chance to get bonus miles thru Airmiles online shopping*
**
****side note -- I'm still waiting for a BUNCH of my miles from these stores and the 150 bonus on BOTH accounts.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I have a question for those who have used the travel certificates and/or cash miles.  The scuttlebutt on the Facebook page is that soon we'll only be able to get the travel certificates using cash miles, but I have my account set to dream miles.  When/if the time comes, can we transfer the amount needed to purchase the travel certificates or do I have to start saving as cash miles? (I'm totally clueless when it comes to cash miles)...


*If this is the same group that I'm part of i would take it with an entire salt shaker --- i don't think the info there is correct. Someone just shared the whole redeem for a $100 gift card as if it was brand new while this group has been discussing it since mid-summer. The "old" way was strictly cash e-vouchers OR booking directly thru Airmiles using your dream miles. If you look at the Transat site you will see this info (has been updated to deal with the confusion that I'm sure THEY have been facing from customers BTW)*
**
*AND under the FAQs there is this*
**
*The only info that has changed since this NEW method of using DREAM miles compared to CASH miles is that at some point during 2018 you will be able to make your booking online.*
*In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners*

*Add to the confusion of this relatively new method of booking travel & cruise packages is that AM hired a TON of customer (dis)service reps late last year to deal with the overwhelming need caused by the potential expiry of miles and most of us avid-old timers know more about the programme than they do! I have been dealt with like a child, yelled at, been given wrong information, sent on wild goose chases and treated like crap by many of these new employees. *

*(hope you don't take my liberal use of CAPs as rude, just trying to keep things a little clearer than social media at times allows)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have a spend X get Y AM  (Mon-Thu) from Rexall in their Load and Go this week? Anyone think we might see an email offer? I'm out of milk but will hold off till noon to get it if there's a chance something might pop up this morning. Just want to start the year off right and maximize my trip to Rexall.





dancin Disney style said:


> I just checked and this is the first time that I do not have the spend offer.   I do have one to earn 20 miles if I buy eye drops for pink eye





hdrolfe said:


> No spend $ get AM for rexall for me either. I also have that one for pink eye...





kerreyn said:


> I didn't get a load and go offer or an email coupon (so far) either.  I sure hope it's not indicative of Rexall's air miles offers for 2018.



*No threshold offer for me, this week or last, on either card. I do have an offer on one card for a 400 package of Q-Tips, because who doesn't need that many at once, right??? The other card has one for spend $20 on cosmetics (never buy any, EVER) and get a whole 3 AM*

*The e-mail coupon is to spend $50 get 80 AM but, like last week, only good Wed & Thursday.I won't spend that much this week and I'm a tad concerned that they are closing the loop holes that led to my year-end email telling me that I earned most of my miles from Rexall *
*Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid January 3rd & 4th*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *@marchingstar thought you might appreciate our New Years entertainment (up till after 2 to get this far)*
> 
> *Die Hard*
> *Die Hard 2*
> *Die Hard with a Vengance*
> *Live Free or Die Hard*
> 
> *Today was supposed to be A Good Day to Die Hard (even if it is an embarrassment to the series  ) but the version our son downloaded to PLEX for us has no subtitles and it's bad enough without adding in a bit of a language barrier *
> 
> *Our traditional NYE celebrations when our kids were little  always involved movie marathons while we gorged on massive amounts of junk food. Once they were old enough to stay home we ventured up the street to friends and swapped out movies for dominoes & cards (keeping the junk food, cause FOOOOOD) This year saw too many things adding up to us not wanting to leave the house: exhaustion from 6 weeks of daily treks into TO, unexpected house guests, Christmas celebrations spread over 2 weekends, and temps cold enough to freeze the you-know-whats off a witch so we decided to stay home. Once everyone left yesterday, i got back into jammies, vacuumed up a pound of dog hair, gathered up every bag of snacks, chocolates, cookies, popcorn and about a gallon of water and headed to the basement.  Hubby wandered in dragging his blankie and proclaimed "Yippee Ki Yay"*
> 
> *OR as Boyle says in Brooklyn 99*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



This sounds like a well-deserved (and really fun!) New Years celebration! I hope you're feeling recovered, and that the cold is breaking in Ontario? We were wicked cold this past week or 10 days--usually around -40 with the windchill. Brrr!

There's an indie theatre in my city that does movie marathons on January 1st, and we've gone a couple of times. They do a different series each year. My partner loves Star Wars, so we've done a marathon of the original films, and I also love Back to the Future (if memory serves, we left before 3. It's hard enough to get through that movie when not hungover!)


----------



## Spotthecat

Well nuts. I tried the Onyx personal shopper service for the first time. Epic fail! Tried to get Kennedy Space Center admission tickets for my family of 5. First, it has to be offered in Canadian dollars somewhere...which I haven't been able to find. And secondly, each ticket is less than $100, so no go. Argh! What's the point of this shopper service??? Totally aggravating.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *If this is the same group that I'm part of i would take it with an entire salt shaker --- i don't think the info there is correct. Someone just shared the whole redeem for a $100 gift card as if it was brand new while this group has been discussing it since mid-summer. The "old" way was strictly cash e-vouchers OR booking directly thru Airmiles using your dream miles. If you look at the Transat site you will see this info (has been updated to deal with the confusion that I'm sure THEY have been facing from customers BTW)*
> *View attachment 291733*
> *AND under the FAQs there is this*
> *View attachment 291735*
> *The only info that has changed since this NEW method of using DREAM miles compared to CASH miles is that at some point during 2018 you will be able to make your booking online.*
> *In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners*
> 
> *Add to the confusion of this relatively new method of booking travel & cruise packages is that AM hired a TON of customer (dis)service reps late last year to deal with the overwhelming need caused by the potential expiry of miles and most of us avid-old timers know more about the programme than they do! I have been dealt with like a child, yelled at, been given wrong information, sent on wild goose chases and treated like crap by many of these new employees. *
> 
> *(hope you don't take my liberal use of CAPs as rude, just trying to keep things a little clearer than social media at times allows)*



As usual Jacqueline, you are a wealth of information.  I'm going to keep collecting dream miles, and what ever happens, happens.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I have a question for those who have used the travel certificates and/or cash miles.  The scuttlebutt on the Facebook page is that soon we'll only be able to get the travel certificates using cash miles, but I have my account set to dream miles.  When/if the time comes, can we transfer the amount needed to purchase the travel certificates or do I have to start saving as cash miles? (I'm totally clueless when it comes to cash miles)...





Donald - my hero said:


> *If this is the same group that I'm part of i would take it with an entire salt shaker --- i don't think the info there is correct. Someone just shared the whole redeem for a $100 gift card as if it was brand new while this group has been discussing it since mid-summer. The "old" way was strictly cash e-vouchers OR booking directly thru Airmiles using your dream miles. If you look at the Transat site you will see this info (has been updated to deal with the confusion that I'm sure THEY have been facing from customers BTW)*


I'm in that group too.   They are a very poorly informed bunch and many claim to have been collectors for years and years. I had a conversation with a guy in that group and he was not new to AM but had no clue about the website.  I don't post much there because on a daily basis I would be correcting someone. I try not to be 'that' person.


----------



## BLAZEY

mort1331 said:


> YEs had to bring my beer in or it would have froze...I am not a beer slushi guy.


Over Christmas even in Tropical Victoria BC, our Deck doubled as a beverage fridge. Our deck was cooler than the fridge was with a high of +2 and low of -4.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm in that group too.   They are a very poorly informed bunch and many claim to have been collectors for years and years. I had a conversation with a guy in that group and he was not new to AM but had no clue about the website.  I don't post much there because on a daily basis I would be correcting someone. I try not to be 'that' person.



I believe the one that started the mass hysteria a couple of days ago was a page admin.  Glad I decided not to say anything and come here for the actual facts.


----------



## ottawamom

I joined as well (didn't want to miss out on something they might know that we already didn't) but as many of you have said we are a much better informed group here. Don't want to give all our secrets away . 

I was at Rexall today to pick up a few things. I saw a lot of good Xmas present stuff that they are looking to clear out now so I will go back tomorrow and use the email coupon. I will see if it will stack with another coupon I get on the receipt. Will let you know how that goes and we'll have an idea as to whether they've closed the loop hole or not.

Picked up some chocolate initials 65g  ($1.66) will put them away for Valentines day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm in that group too.   They are a very poorly informed bunch and many claim to have been collectors for years and years. I had a conversation with a guy in that group and he was not new to AM but had no clue about the website.  I don't post much there because on a daily basis I would be correcting someone. I try not to be 'that' person.





kerreyn said:


> I believe the one that started the mass hysteria a couple of days ago was a page admin.  Glad I decided not to say anything and come here for the actual facts.





ottawamom said:


> I joined as well (didn't want to miss out on something they might know that we already didn't) but as many of you have said we are a much better informed group here. Don't want to give all our secrets away .
> 
> I was at Rexall today to pick up a few things. I saw a lot of good Xmas present stuff that they are looking to clear out now so I will go back tomorrow and use the email coupon. I will see if it will stack with another coupon I get on the receipt. Will let you know how that goes and we'll have an idea as to whether they've closed the loop hole or not.
> 
> Picked up some chocolate initials 65g  ($1.66) will put them away for Valentines day.



*My one & only New Year's Resolution is to cut back on my social media groups that cause headaches and THAT group is #1 on my hit list!!! I have trouble watching someone  spreading information that is straight-up wrong and can't help the drive to provide accurate info with supporting screen shots, direct links (instead of simply posting an image of the coupons for example) and any first-hand accounts i have. So today i left that group, I "unfollowed" another group with the plan of checking in once a week and my FB friend list is up next for some pruning! *

*This group however, is part of my sanity link! I rarely step foot beyond the border of the CDN forum, unless a trip is upcoming, because I don't feel i can add any benefit to conversations when my info is no longer current. *

*I showed hubby the coupon for Rexall tomorrow and he already gave me a list! Regarding those travel vouchers, we're almost at $2,000 worth and still have no clear vision of where they will take us!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic - I was just on the MCO app and checked my reservation confirmation and it says MDE pick up is ground floor on Terminal B side.  Is that correct? I asked in the transportation board and they said A side.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic - I was just on the MCO app and checked my reservation confirmation and it says MDE pick up is ground floor on Terminal B side.  Is that correct? I asked in the transportation board and they said A side.


Terminal B level 1 I do believe.

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...aq/faqs/pdf/Orlando-Airport-All-Gates-Map.pdf

ETA--  This from Disneys own website.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...in/magical-express-international-information/


----------



## kerreyn

I believe it’s the B side. I think I’d follow MDE’d information in this instance. Plus, there are signs all over once you land and are making your way out of the arrival gate.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

okay, thanks.  Westjet arrivals are Terminal B as well, correct?  I'm just trying to get my bearings around that airport.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> okay, thanks.  Westjet arrivals are Terminal B as well, correct?  I'm just trying to get my bearings around that airport.


That I'm not sure of, I usually fly JetBlue, however your going to take a tram from where ever your flight lands into the main terminal which houses A and B.  Its a short walk from point A to point B, you will not get lost and it only takes minutes to get to either side.  
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> okay, thanks.  Westjet arrivals are Terminal B as well, correct?  I'm just trying to get my bearings around that airport.


Funny story.  Last November DH and I were on a 2 week cruise and when that was over he was heading home while I was going on to Disney to spend time with siblings.  We booked a day room at the Hyatt as his flight did not leave till 6:30 P.M.  At 5 we walked to security and said our good byes, off he went on his way and off I went on mine.  Been there a hundred times so I was not worried about getting to Magical Express.  I was pulling my luggage as we had to bring it from the cruise with us.  I got to level 1 and looked around, thought where is everything?  Turns out I had not looked where I was heading and went to side A level 1.  Gave my head a shake, went back up to level 3, crossed the building to side B, went to level 1 and was good from then on.  It was a bit humbling though, I thought I knew it all, lol.
Point is, its not really terminal A or B, its one building that houses two sides where you get a tram to the actual gates.  Its just side A or B.  You can't get lost.


----------



## ottawamom

Per a comment made by Donald earlier, I decided to do a little quick sorting on my spreadsheet from last year. I also got the email saying that I earned most of my airmiles at Rexall, so I decided to confirm it (for my own peace of mind). Turns out if I add Foodland and Sobeys together as they are the same corporate structure I earned more from Sobeys than I did from Rexall (13039 vs 10210). 

I really need to get a life away from Airmiles collecting.


----------



## marchingstar

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts. I tried the Onyx personal shopper service for the first time. Epic fail! Tried to get Kennedy Space Center admission tickets for my family of 5. First, it has to be offered in Canadian dollars somewhere...which I haven't been able to find. And secondly, each ticket is less than $100, so no go. Argh! What's the point of this shopper service??? Totally aggravating.



Totally aggravating! Last year, when Disney had the canadian discounted tickets, Air Miles was offering 5- and 7-day base tickets that reflected the discount. So I figured the personal shopper service could get ahold of some park hopper tickets for a decent price too. If I remember right, an adult 7-day base ticket was 3250 miles. The personal shopping service got back to me with a cost...5075 miles! Almost 2000 miles more per ticket! I said thank you very much and we learned to visit the World without hopping!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Regarding those travel vouchers, we're almost at $2,000 worth and still have no clear vision of where they will take us!*



Have you been buying the travel vouchers as you earn, or are you saving AM with the intention of buying the vouchers?  I can't decide if I should just keep saving, or cashing in what I have and ordering them now...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> Have you been buying the travel vouchers as you earn, or are you saving AM with the intention of buying the vouchers?  I can't decide if I should just keep saving, or cashing in what I have and ordering them now...



I'm in this boat too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Have you been buying the travel vouchers as you earn, or are you saving AM with the intention of buying the vouchers?  I can't decide if I should just keep saving, or cashing in what I have and ordering them now...





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm in this boat too.


*I'm leaving them in our AM account for two reasons*

* we have no real plan in place yet for time or place (hubby's business is STILL not back on track after the disaster with his website in the summer) *
*I'm waiting for the on-line system to go live since i prefer to have more control over my plans.*
*When we thought we had narrowed our plans down in October we made a trip into the only travel agency in our city that is connected to Transat and the lone agent was busy with another couple and he never acknowledged our presence to even say "can you come back later". We decided to go to a different agency to do some research (I'm so overwhelmed with the options that aren't Disney due to dietary issues), the agent helped us narrow down our choices and sent us home with bunches of brochures and papers. We went back the following week and she had picked a bunch of places and dates but had obviously missed the part of "cheapest time to go, day of week makes no difference to us" and had picked the same resorts we had but every single one she quoted us was at least $500 more than the same package I had priced out!!!*

*It is also pretty exciting watching the balance grow and reach such high numbers *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm leaving them in our AM account for two reasons*
> 
> * we have no real plan in place yet for time or place (hubby's business is STILL not back on track after the disaster with his website in the summer) *
> *I'm waiting for the on-line system to go live since i prefer to have more control over my plans.*
> *When we thought we had narrowed our plans down in October we made a trip into the only travel agency in our city that is connected to Transat and the lone agent was busy with another couple and he never acknowledged our presence to even say "can you come back later". We decided to go to a different agency to do some research (I'm so overwhelmed with the options that aren't Disney due to dietary issues), the agent helped us narrow down our choices and sent us home with bunches of brochures and papers. We went back the following week and she had picked a bunch of places and dates but had obviously missed the part of "cheapest time to go, day of week makes no difference to us" and had picked the same resorts we had but every single one she quoted us was at least $500 more than the same package I had priced out!!!*
> 
> *It is also pretty exciting watching the balance grow and reach such high numbers *


Even with all of those reasons, you have so much more self control than me. The second those STB bonuses come in I am booking something for winter 2019. I can barely stand this cold and I need a winter vacay to look forward to next year!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> I can barely stand this cold and I need a winter vacay to look forward to next year!



Me too.  I'm sitting at my desk checking out travel sites for warm sandy beaches.  Making a list to give to the hubby as a reminder for his promise of a trip for our 25 wedding anniversary, since we did not get a honeymoon and haven't done any travelling yet to date.  This last cold snap just zapped any life out of me for the rest of the winter.  I'm NOT a winter person...and the hubby LOVES winter and does not know why I want to escape the cold.


----------



## ottawamom

Ok Sobeys Ontario shoppers, if you had a promotion where you got a $10GC when you spent $50 Monday-Thursday (promotion ends tomorrow) good news. It is being replaced with a $10GC if you spend $25 on fresh produce (Mon-Thu). There are too many stores to list (and it is specific ones) if there's enough interest I'll try and list them.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> Ok Sobeys Ontario shoppers, if you had a promotion where you got a $10GC when you spent $50 Monday-Thursday (promotion ends tomorrow) good news. It is being replaced with a $10GC if you spend $25 on fresh produce (Mon-Thu). There are too many stores to list (and it is specific ones) if there's enough interest I'll try and list them.



This is a pretty good one!  Although Sobeys produce is usually more expensive, this will probably more than compensate for it (check your prices before you go of course!).


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Even with all of those reasons, you have so much more self control than me. The second those STB bonuses come in I am booking something for winter 2019. I can barely stand this cold and I need a winter vacay to look forward to next year!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Me too.  I'm sitting at my desk checking out travel sites for warm sandy beaches.  Making a list to give to the hubby as a reminder for his promise of a trip for our 25 wedding anniversary, since we did not get a honeymoon and haven't done any travelling yet to date.  This last cold snap just zapped any life out of me for the rest of the winter.  I'm NOT a winter person...and the hubby LOVES winter and does not know why I want to escape the cold.


*Oh you missed the fact that i spend (easily) an hour or more a day searching for the perfect place to go .. checking weather charts to figure out best time of year .. using several Excel spreadsheets .. and talking this to death! It doesn't help that my FB memories for the last few days are simply pictures from the last 2 January trips to Disney  We are real "carrot" people and having nothing to look forward to is depressing. I'm waiting for Jan 2019 prices to get released because that's the best time for hubby to take off.*


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Ok Sobeys Ontario shoppers, if you had a promotion where you got a $10GC when you spent $50 Monday-Thursday (promotion ends tomorrow) good news. It is being replaced with a $10GC if you spend $25 on fresh produce (Mon-Thu). There are too many stores to list (and it is specific ones) if there's enough interest I'll try and list them.


Thats better, they use to have spend $30 on produce get 10. Then this new one you have to have the coupon for the $50 for 10. Hope with the produce you dont need that.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh you missed the fact that i spend (easily) an hour or more a day searching for the perfect place to go .. checking weather charts to figure out best time of year .. using several Excel spreadsheets .. and talking this to death! It doesn't help that my FB memories for the last few days are simply pictures from the last 2 January trips to Disney  We are real "carrot" people and having nothing to look forward to is depressing. I'm waiting for Jan 2019 prices to get released because that's the best time for hubby to take off.*


Ok that for sure sounds like we are peas in a pod! I hope the prices come out soon so you have a bright spot to look forward to.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Ok Sobeys Ontario shoppers, if you had a promotion where you got a $10GC when you spent $50 Monday-Thursday (promotion ends tomorrow) good news. It is being replaced with a $10GC if you spend $25 on fresh produce (Mon-Thu). There are too many stores to list (and it is specific ones) if there's enough interest I'll try and list them.


I don’t think I had that promo, so it’s unlikely I will have the produce offer. Maybe one of the stores in the area will have it though.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Thats better, they use to have spend $30 on produce get 10. Then this new one you have to have the coupon for the $50 for 10. Hope with the produce you dont need that.



No coupon required says the ad. It is good until February 15th  (Aurora, Barrhaven, Barrie, Cambridge, Glendale, Oxford and Wonderland, North Ajax, Flamborough, Grimsby) I hope I got all of them. The quality of the print on the newspaper was so poor I had to read it with my light up magnifying glass (no age jokes please).


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> No coupon required says the ad. It is good until February 15th  (Aurora, Barrhaven, Barrie, Cambridge, Glendale, Oxford and Wonderland, North Ajax, Flamborough, Grimsby) I hope I got all of them. The quality of the print on the newspaper was so poor I had to read it with my light up magnifying glass (no age jokes please).


Aurora is my store, 2 min walk across the street. |Guess |I will be buying my produce there for a bit.


----------



## star72232

mort1331 said:


> Aurora is my store, 2 min walk across the street. |Guess |I will be buying my produce there for a bit.





ottawamom said:


> No coupon required says the ad. It is good until February 15th  (Aurora, Barrhaven, Barrie, Cambridge, Glendale, Oxford and Wonderland, North Ajax, Flamborough, Grimsby) I hope I got all of them. The quality of the print on the newspaper was so poor I had to read it with my light up magnifying glass (no age jokes please).



I'm in Cambridge, so this works for me.  I don't trust the no coupon required though - our Sobeys is so picky.


----------



## osully

Only good deal at Sobeys this week in my opinion is the chicken bacon / chicken hot dogs that they've had a few times. I don't love them but for 50AM I will buy 2 packs of the bacon and be healthy.  haha


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh you missed the fact that i spend (easily) an hour or more a day searching for the perfect place to go .. checking weather charts to figure out best time of year .. using several Excel spreadsheets .. and talking this to death! It doesn't help that my FB memories for the last few days are simply pictures from the last 2 January trips to Disney  We are real "carrot" people and having nothing to look forward to is depressing. I'm waiting for Jan 2019 prices to get released because that's the best time for hubby to take off.*


I spend a lot of time researching vacation related stuff.  I know that I spend an hour or more a day on that stuff.   I actually really enjoy the hunt....it passes for entertainment in my house.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Only good deal at Sobeys this week in my opinion is the chicken bacon / chicken hot dogs that they've had a few times. I don't love them but for 50AM I will buy 2 packs of the bacon and be healthy.  haha


If you don't mind crispy bacon the chicken bacon tastes better when you crisp it up a little.  I often buy turkey bacon but the last promo had me buying the chicken for the first time and I like it better.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> If you don't mind crispy bacon the chicken bacon tastes better when you crisp it up a little.  I often buy turkey bacon but the last promo had me buying the chicken for the first time and I like it better.



I still have some left from the Shop the Block.  Was not very impressed, lol.


----------



## star72232

Foodland is worse than normal.  Only 1 AM offer - buy 2 McCain cakes ($5.49 each), get 10AM. Really?  It's hardly worth them saying they offer AM is that's all they are actually giving.  Sobeys says 1425AM in store, but only 95AM are listed in the flyer (and that would cost you $53, only the bacon is a "good" deal, and for something that people seem to be try to just make palatable, I can't see buying it!).  Without the bacon it's 45AM for $43.  

I wonder why they don't post more in the flyer?  I'm tempted to go see how many my local store actually has, I just can't imagine it's anywhere near 1425.  But I also can't imagine spending that much of my time just to see that...


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I still have some left from the Shop the Block.  Was not very impressed, lol.


That's when I bought mine too.  Try seasoning it or cooking it with a little garlic butter.  Maybe I'm good with it because I normally eat turkey bacon.  If you read the nutritional label on the regular pork bacon it might make the chicken/turkey bacon a lot more appealing. Works for me every time


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Even with no bonus coupons, I still was able to earn 43 AM with my basic shopping....


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> That's when I bought mine too.  Try seasoning it or cooking it with a little garlic butter.  Maybe I'm good with it because I normally eat turkey bacon.  If you read the nutritional label on the regular pork bacon it might make the chicken/turkey bacon a lot more appealing. Works for me every time


I really tried to like turkey bacon. Lillydale turkey bacon is actually pretty good. But  I can’t even be convinced to give the MapleLodge stuff another go for airmiles sake. I hate it. 

I might poke around the store to see if there is anything good in store. I have a feeling we’re going go through a bit of an airmiles drought after the Christmas time bonanza.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone received their 50 bonus miles for the airmiles shops website revamp promotion back in early November? It said they will be posted 75 days after the promo ends, which was November 9th.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone received their 50 bonus miles for the airmiles shops website revamp promotion back in early November? It said they will be posted 75 days after the promo ends, which was November 9th.


 
Not yet, they still have until Jan 23rd I believe.


----------



## kerreyn

It's Dollar Days at Safeway/Sobey's out west, not much for me for air miles at all.


----------



## ottawamom

January blah's are taking over this thread so I'll add a little bit about the good fortune I had today. I've got a trip planned for May. Room discounts were announced yesterday. Looked and nothing available for my dates. Looked again this morning and I could get one room with the discount if I upgraded to a Pool View room. Not a huge saving, but I'll take any discount I can get (we're talking US$ after all) 

Finished up the first room and moved onto room #2, nada. My mistake was I changed the boys room first not mine (I'm paying for this trip after and I didn't get the upgraded room (stupid me)

Tried again and again it would let me get through to the final page and when I hit enter it said "No availability". People on the resort board said to keep on trying, so I thought I would just check daily until something popped up. I'm a little impatient so I couldn't wait until tomorrow tried one more time online and poof! Pixie dust was sprinkled on my day and I got the second reservation with the discount. Once all was said and done and I received my confirmation emails I cancelled my original reservations (It's hard hitting that button)

Not an amazing $ saving as we are staying values but I feel like I scored a deal today. 

On the airmiles front I get the feeling we may be due for a Blue Friday kind of deal in a week or so. Until then it will be Airmiles hunting (because we are going to have to hunt for the deals). Oh well I've got a freezer to eat through.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> It's Dollar Days at Safeway/Sobey's out west, not much for me for air miles at all.


Sigh...I was sad to see that it was dollar days too...but with my loaded offers I might do a little shopping there and get a few miles.  I was hoping for a good score on some gift cards...but sadly no offer for those either.  I had a great AM haul in Nov/Dec.  I have a feeling they might dry up for a bit for us in the west again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyers are all live and links are in first post on the off chance they get lost here (not likely with such pitiful offers!)*

*Rexall ON*
*Rexall West*
*Careful there - both are only good till WEDNESDAY. Weekend is threshold spends $70 = 100 AM and $50.00 =60 AM*

*Sobeys Urban Fresh*
*Sobeys ON*
*Sobeys West*
*Sobeys Atlantic*

*Foodland ON*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*Metro ON*

*We checked the weekend forecast and based on the temps & dumping of snow happening this weekend we went to Metro this morning instead of Sunday. Spent $52.62 and walked out with a whopping 15 AM Only thing that was exciting to me was the fact that Red Prince apples are back in stock, my FAVOURITE, if you haven't tried them i recommend it highly!!!They only grow in Thornbury Ontario, harvested in the fall and kept in storage until now, they are tangy, sweet super, crispy and don't yellow when you cut them. They are sold in a cute little bag that looks like this*

**

***no financial incentive was provided for this endorsement  *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So remember that issue I had when I ordered the previous Canadian non expiring child's ticket from am only to be given the one that expires end of 2018 because they were out of the non expiry? Well....they never did send the shipping labels to return them so I called them today and was told they changed their policy to not have things shipped back (not sure what that means going forward...). So they put all the am from the ticket back into my account and told me to keep the ticket. Do you think the ticket would still work or do they notify Disney to deactivate it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone received their 50 bonus miles for the airmiles shops website revamp promotion back in early November? It said they will be posted 75 days after the promo ends, which was November 9th.





hdrolfe said:


> Not yet, they still have until Jan 23rd I believe.



*One of the reasons i use this specific formatting for my posts is when i need to search for info i can find it eas(ier)  The fine print from this offer*
**
*You are correct, they have till Jan 23rd to post those miles. I made 4 purchases during that time frame with Amazon (i need an intervention i think!) and those miles all posted properly, base & bonus, but the 50 is still missing. Along with ALL the miles from the StB time frame. Don't know about anyone else but I've noticed the online portal is easier to use but LOUSY with the posting!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> So remember that issue I had when I ordered the previous Canadian non expiring child's ticket from am only to be given the one that expires end of 2018 because they were out of the non expiry? Well....they never did send the shipping labels to return them so I called them today and was told they changed their policy to not have things shipped back (not sure what that means going forward...). So they put all the am from the ticket back into my account and told me to keep the ticket. Do you think the ticket would still work or do they notify Disney to deactivate it?


*Do you have it in your MDE account? If so you can tell if it's active or not. If it is BONUS! If not, oh well, you're not out anything.*


----------



## buyerbrad

momof2gr8kids said:


> So remember that issue I had when I ordered the previous Canadian non expiring child's ticket from am only to be given the one that expires end of 2018 because they were out of the non expiry? Well....they never did send the shipping labels to return them so I called them today and was told they changed their policy to not have things shipped back (not sure what that means going forward...). So they put all the am from the ticket back into my account and told me to keep the ticket. Do you think the ticket would still work or do they notify Disney to deactivate it?



I had the same problem. I was told they could just contact Disney to cancel the ticket since it was linked. I kept the ticket and they gave me 750 Airmiles for their mistake.


----------



## pigletto

I can’t find it in here now, but I vaguely remember someone talking about booking a cruise with airmile travel vouchers. Are we able to use them for the deposit on a cruise ? 
If so, I will have about $800 in vouchers in the Spring and when they arrive I am going to book our 2019 cruise.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I can’t find it in here now, but I vaguely remember someone talking about booking a cruise with airmile travel vouchers. Are we able to use them for the deposit on a cruise ?
> If so, I will have about $800 in vouchers in the Spring and when they arrive I am going to book our 2019 cruise.


*It's the same info as the travel vouchers for packages. Not sure if you can apply them to your deposit or not though. Here's the basic info from the Airmiles site (the highlighted is new and has me concerned, what if i don't know how many I'll have by the time my final payment is due???)*
**


----------



## pigletto

Thank you. I should probably call and make sure I can use them for a deposit. Though, I guess I can use them to pay the balance so it doens’t really matter. We just have a big trip this summer and I’d like to pay for and go on that one before putting much down on the cruise.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If you read the blurb below that for NS and NB, I called TripCentral asking about their process. I would have to pay IN FULL at the time of booking, plus have all of my vouchers right then and there.  I would pay upfront and then they mail me a cheque for the voucher amount.

The thing with this is some cruise lines let you can cancel without penalty before final payment (90-120 days) and take advantage if your price drops or better perks come along. This is why I like to book directly with the cruise line and not use an agency.

I think as along as I can get the flights for 2,323 miles (the lowest rate) out of Miami, Fort Lauderdale or Orlando, I will book the cruise within the final payment dates and hopefully get cheaper rates as I would have to pay in full to the cruise lines anyways. Any other amount of miles after the flights I will put towards the cruise cost.

Side bar: Another idea is to use the miles towards pre-cruise hotels.  You can get some really good deals in downtown Miami!


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If you read the blurb below that for NS and NB, I called TripCentral asking about their process. I would have to pay IN FULL at the time of booking, plus have all of my vouchers right then and there.  I would pay upfront and then they mail me a cheque for the voucher amount.
> 
> The thing with this is some cruise lines let you can cancel without penalty before final payment (90-120 days) and take advantage if your price drops or better perks come along. This is why I like to book directly with the cruise line and not use an agency.
> 
> I think as along as I can get the flights for 2,323 miles (the lowest rate) out of Miami, Fort Lauderdale or Orlando, I will book the cruise within the final payment dates and hopefully get cheaper rates as I would have to pay in full to the cruise lines anyways. Any other amount of miles after the flights I will put towards the cruise cost.
> 
> Side bar: Another idea is to use the miles towards pre-cruise hotels.  You can get some really good deals in downtown Miami!


Thank you. What a complicated and kind of crappy process that you have to book, pay in full, have all the vouchers and then they reimburse. Blah.. no thanks. I’ll book online during a good promo and get whatever the cruise line is offering as incentive, control my own reservation and use the points for flights. OR.. switch to cash miles and use them for groceries for a few months and put the grocery budget money on to the trip. 
Sobey’s is so overpriced though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm wondering how this new online booking process will differ from the above...


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm wondering how this new online booking process will differ from the above...


It’s definitely worth waiting to see if it changes anything.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pigletto, which cruise line do you prefer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Thank you. What a complicated and kind of crappy process that you have to book, pay in full, have all the vouchers and then they reimburse. Blah.. no thanks. I’ll book online during a good promo and get whatever the cruise line is offering as incentive, control my own reservation and use the points for flights. OR.. switch to cash miles and use them for groceries for a few months and put the grocery budget money on to the trip.
> Sobey’s is so overpriced though.


*The business of booking, paying and getting reimburse is ONLY for the people who live in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia and have to use Tripcentral.ca*
**


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *The business of booking, paying and getting reimburse is ONLY for the people who live in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia and have to use Tripcentral.ca*
> *View attachment 292307*


Well that’s better for me then. I think I will go in and get them to lay it all out for me. I’ll have to make sure the cruise I am looking at is the same price as I would pay booking direct anyway, so I will get prices as well. Thanks.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Pigletto, which cruise line do you prefer?


We’ve gone on Holland America, Celebrity and Carnival. I loved Celebrity, but we’re travelling with adults and teens this time and I think we want to try Royal Caribbean


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would suggest NCL with Teens!  We've been on the Epic and the Escape.  Both were great cruises.  The adult entertainment is really great too! Plus, you can buy in for the beverage pkg for $333 for 2 adults.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They also have guests 3 and 4 sail free if 2 or more to a cabin.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Not sure if this has been posted or not but there are Canadian Resident discount tickets on the AM site for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World...woo hoo!!!!  

Disneyland Adult 3 day PH  3,195 AM
Disneyland Adult 5 day PH  3,495 AM
Disneyland Child 3 day PH  3,000 AM
Disneyland Child 5 day PH  3,300 AM

WDW Adult 5 day Base Ticket  4,000 AM
WDW Adult 7 day Base Ticket  4,500 AM
WDW Child 5 day Base Ticket  3,750 AM
WDW Child 7 day Base Ticket  3,950 AM


----------



## osully

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but there are Canadian Resident discount tickets on the AM site for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World...woo hoo!!!!
> 
> Disneyland Adult 3 day PH  3,195 AM
> Disneyland Adult 5 day PH  3,495 AM
> Disneyland Child 3 day PH  3,000 AM
> Disneyland Child 5 day PH  3,300 AM
> 
> WDW Adult 5 day Base Ticket  4,000 AM
> WDW Adult 7 day Base Ticket  4,500 AM
> WDW Child 5 day Base Ticket  3,750 AM
> WDW Child 7 day Base Ticket  3,950 AM


Yeah those have been up for a month now I think. Offer ends Feb 10 it says. 

I hope they post til end 2019 valid tickets or the til 2030 green vouchers again soon! I got one of those in the summer and need one more, as we aren’t going this year!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Do you have it in your MDE account? If so you can tell if it's active or not. If it is BONUS! If not, oh well, you're not out anything.*


I just linked it this am to see if it worked and it does.  I'll keep an eye on it and see if at some point in time it shows it's not valid.  I won't be able to use it before the expiry, but I understand it will retain it's value which I could put towards another ticket down the road.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm wondering how this new online booking process will differ from the above...


I'm waiting to see how the online plays out too.  None of the travel agencies listed that you can use the travel vouches at are in our city.  If there isn't a way I can use them I'll switch to cash and redirect grocery/gas money towards a trip fund.  My mom has a ton of Aeroplan points we can use towards a trip as well. Just trying to figure out the best way to use both AM and Aeroplan to make the trip as cheap as possible!


----------



## ottawamom

Thought for the day. We all need to tele-transport ourselves to the spot on the beach where bababear_50 is nice and warm.  Sit in a nice warm sunny window and go to our happy place.

I have an unwritten rule that I don't walk the dog when the temperature with the windchill is lower than -35C. I walked her today anyway it was -39C (didn't check the temp before I walked out the door). My crazy dog loves this weather (she's build for it, Samoyed).


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would suggest NCL with Teens!  We've been on the Epic and the Escape.  Both were great cruises.  The adult entertainment is really great too! Plus, you can buy in for the beverage pkg for $333 for 2 adults.



We went on a NCL cruise last March (no kids on the Epic) and I'm really not a fan. To us it looked like a big frat party since most got the ultimate drinking package for free or hugely discounted. Also, they were very bad with special diets (I am dairy-free), especially compared to DCL the year before. For us, NCL is on the never again list. Personally, with teens, I would try RCL.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My weekly Rexall LGO main offer is for Wed and Thurs only. Just a heads up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was just coming in to share my LnG coupon to mention the new dates -- @Days In the Sun beat me to the punch. Seems they are slowly closing the loopholes on us, that's the same time frame on the last 2 e-mail coupons as well. *
**


----------



## ottawamom

Another Rexall change to make note of. The flyer is from Friday - Wednesday. If you want to take advantage of the L&G coupon and flyer deals you'll have to do it on Wednesday. A lot of the bonus offers (per airmiles website) are only good till the 10th. So they are really closing our window of opportunity.


----------



## kerreyn

Well, that sucks - Happy New Year from Rexall .  
Maybe once the see their sales go down, they'll bring back the better offers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Another Rexall change to make note of. The flyer is from Friday - Wednesday. If you want to take advantage of the L&G coupon and flyer deals you'll have to do it on Wednesday. A lot of the bonus offers (per airmiles website) are only good till the 10th. So they are really closing our window of opportunity.



Didn't catch this. Hmmm, perhaps they are changing their week to Thursday to Wednesday sales like many others ... or the Shoppers method of not having any sales one day a week every few weeks.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

osully said:


> Yeah those have been up for a month now I think. Offer ends Feb 10 it says.
> 
> I hope they post til end 2019 valid tickets or the til 2030 green vouchers again soon! I got one of those in the summer and need one more, as we aren’t going this year!



Sorry I didn't realize that they had been available for that long.  I hadn't accessed the reward page due to Christmas and our Disneyland trip.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share my LnG coupon to mention the new dates -- @Days In the Sun beat me to the punch. Seems they are slowly closing the loopholes on us, that's the same time frame on the last 2 e-mail coupons as well. *
> *View attachment 292438*



You are always so thorough and I'm sure no one minds hearing it twice, I was just trying to get it on the board.  Hopefully lgo still works with weekly coupon ... and we get a weekly coupon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Another Rexall change to make note of. The flyer is from Friday - Wednesday. If you want to take advantage of the L&G coupon and flyer deals you'll have to do it on Wednesday. A lot of the bonus offers (per airmiles website) are only good till the 10th. So they are really closing our window of opportunity.





Days In the Sun said:


> Didn't catch this. Hmmm, perhaps they are changing their week to Thursday to Wednesday sales like many others ... or the Shoppers method of not having any sales one day a week every few weeks.



*Rexall did this same flyer trick about a year or so ago ... i can't find my reference to it, but i KNOW there was a significant amount of time when they had no flyer active on Thursdays and i got caught short a few times when i waited to do my weekly trip. The targeted offers still worked, but this was back when they were printed coupons and i was frustrated that i didn't get all the miles i had planned  My favourite store said they like it this way -- eliminated the constant questioning of "where's this week's flyer? you took the signs down already" *


----------



## pigletto

kerreyn said:


> Well, that sucks - Happy New Year from Rexall .
> Maybe once the see their sales go down, they'll bring back the better offers.


Yep... considering they grossly overcharge on everything, I don’t suspect this will work too well for them.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> You are always so thorough and I'm sure no one minds hearing it twice, I was just trying to get it on the board.  Hopefully lgo still works with weekly coupon ... and we get a weekly coupon!



This past week I was able to use the email coupon with a coupon from the receipt(spend 30 get 50AM). Both posted this week but who knows about what will happen next week.


----------



## ottawamom

I guess I can see where they would like a day with no sale on so that they can take the old stickers off the shelves and get the new ones ready for the next day. I am forever shopping with flyer in hand and having the cashier price check things for me. I'll play their game so long as I get my airmiles.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I guess I can see where they would like a day with no sale on so that they can take the old stickers off the shelves and get the new ones ready for the next day. I am forever shopping with flyer in hand and having the cashier price check things for me. I'll play their game so long as I get my airmiles.



LOL you must have patience. In Barrhaven I find the two Rexall's have staff that don't care to help me or check pricing if it's wrong, act like I'm really annoying them. When I'm the only shopper in the store and it's 3pm on a Saturday.


----------



## kuhltiffany

osully said:


> LOL you must have patience. In Barrhaven I find the two Rexall's have staff that don't care to help me or check pricing if it's wrong, act like I'm really annoying them. When I'm the only shopper in the store and it's 3pm on a Saturday.



Mine is the total opposite.  They try to help, but are responsible for the cash, the post office and stocking shelves all at the same time, they are run off their feet!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from the most pathetic Metro shop ever! We didn't even get 1 AM because our total was $19.03  We were out to deliver a new home gift to our daughter & her wife (YEAH, they've moved out!) and decided to stop in and pick up a few things on our way home and not even one item fell under our targeted offers for either card.*


----------



## ottawamom

Keep your spirits up Airmiles hunters. I looked at my spreadsheet from last year and the totals were very modest through most of January. Things will turn around, they need us spending our $$$ in their stores.

Rexall this weekend, usually I have been able to get a coupon on my receipt for Spend $30 get 50AM (Mon-Thu), It wasn't on the receipt at all. Things are changing but we will figure out a way to maximize our rewards. Together we can do it!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Rexall this weekend, usually I have been able to get a coupon on my receipt for Spend $30 get 50AM (Mon-Thu), It wasn't on the receipt at all.



No Air Miles coupons on my receipt either...just $5 off a $25 purchase from January 8 - 11....


----------



## tinkerone

For sure off topic however the free $25 gift card offer is up and running for those interested......and who wouldn't be?

http://loblawcard.ca/


----------



## momof2gr8kids

It looks like they counted the AM they gave me back for my ticket as earned this year toward my onyx! lol.  I'm sure at some point they will realize their mistake, but sure nice to see I'm more than halfway there already, instead of the 0 I had last week!


----------



## ottawamom

Now that's what I call collecting!


----------



## bgula

Thought I'd pass along how we made out with our AP renewals using AM tickets over the holidays.  We definitely had pixie dust as the CM didn't charge for one of our renewals after I complained that he hadn't price bridged the child ticket I had.  So, we ended up with 3 adult AP renewals which would have cost us $2115US without using the AM tickets, and ended up paying $536US!  Bonus!!!  Also, used 2 AM Seaworld tickets to upgrade to an AP and funcard, plus 2 other funcards for about $270US.  We're now good until the end of 2018 with the funcards and into 2019 with the AP which gets us free parking and discounts in the park.
Last year was my best year ever trying to earn AM.  I think I topped out around 20,000 or so.  Now to start the process all over again for next year.


----------



## blue888

Ready for another year of airmiles collecting. I started part way through the year this last year, so I'm excited to see how many I can collect in a full year.  

We returned from our Christmas Disney trip and are already planning our next big trip in 4 years.  We plan to do WDW.  Still figuring out the best way to use the miles we will collect.  WDW passes? Flights? Car rental?   Thoughts? We plan to do 8 days WDW, 4 days Universal and a week at the beach.  We plan way in advance because we have a large family (6), so we don't vacation often.


----------



## kristabelle13

I assume that the Shop the Block airmiles will count for last year, but does anyone know? I was 200 short of Onyx so I'm curious


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> I assume that the Shop the Block airmiles will count for last year, but does anyone know? I was 200 short of Onyx so I'm curious


*No, any bonus miles from the coupons *should* apply to 2018 status but the final 2000 miles will apply to your 2019 status. From the FAQs -- and i'm wondering if i can follow up on some of those outstanding offers per the first point, BUT not according to the MOST knowledgeable AM customer service Rep, Samantha -- she's been with AM for close to 15 years and knows her stuff! She says that there are several of them who are annoyed that the FAQs have been updated to say the miles will appear before the end of January since that doesn't allow for the timeframe of missing miles from the coupons! Wonder how she feels about the statement here .....*

*The Miles you get from using Partner offers will be deposited into your Collector Account by December 2017 and will count towards your 2018 Gold/Onyx™ status.*
*The Miles you get from using 3, 5 or 7 offers will be deposited into your Account within 120 days after the promotion, in 2018. These Miles will count towards your 2019 Gold/Onyx™ status.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, maybe we should all live chat with them about the missing 150 air miles shops bonus miles


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, any bonus miles from the coupons *should* apply to 2018 status but the final 2000 miles will apply to your 2019 status. From the FAQs -- and i'm wondering if i can follow up on some of those outstanding offers per the first point, BUT not according to the MOST knowledgeable AM customer service Rep, Samantha -- she's been with AM for close to 15 years and knows her stuff! She says that there are several of them who are annoyed that the FAQs have been updated to say the miles will appear before the end of January since that doesn't allow for the timeframe of missing miles from the coupons! Wonder how she feels about the statement here .....*
> 
> *The Miles you get from using Partner offers will be deposited into your Collector Account by December 2017 and will count towards your 2018 Gold/Onyx™ status.*
> *The Miles you get from using 3, 5 or 7 offers will be deposited into your Account within 120 days after the promotion, in 2018. These Miles will count towards your 2019 Gold/Onyx™ status.*


Probably for the best then! Because then once you qualify for Onyx then you get it for the remainder of that year and the next year, correct? So now I'll just have it longer.


----------



## blue888

Woohoo. My bonus miles from Expedia showed up!  Booked in March, but miles aren't deposited until after trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, maybe we should all live chat with them about the missing 150 air miles shops bonus miles


*And for me the chocolate bar offer on BOTH cards, and about 9 of the online shopping transactions i completed during that time frame as well!! Samantha was able to see that i have enough offers on both cards to get the miles (once the online credits on the new card that is ) Side note, she also told me to be rather quiet about the fact that we have 2 accounts in our family and if questioned to say hubby's is a business account. They don't explicitly say you can't do this but would prefer there is only one account per household and some of the newer employees are slightly more than militant. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got off the Live Chat with Connie. I asked about the above date of December 2017 for the partner miles. She confirmed that the AM Shops falls under a "partner".  But this was her reply when I asked about that timeline:

Connie: Thanks for waiting. What i found was that hopefully the system will update soon but the terms of 60 days for regular miles and 120 for the bonus. Keep an eye on your transactions on .ca. If you find that miles have not been posted there is a form you can fill out. The missing miles form on the transaction page.

Connie: I did the promo and just checked last nite and didn't not find anything posted. I kept all the receipts.

Um, that didn't even answer my question LOL

Edit to add: They LOVE congratulating me on being ONYX, and she was pushing the personal shopper experience too. Nope.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been checking my email all day hoping to find a coupon for Rexall and it just now popped up! Same as our loaded offers, valid Wed & Thursday only BUT since there is no active flyer on Thursday, I'll be going on Wednesday to maximize the trip!*

*Spend $40.00 get 60 AM Valid January 10th &11th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just got off the Live Chat with Connie. I asked about the above date of December 2017 for the partner miles. She confirmed that the AM Shops falls under a "partner".  But this was her reply when I asked about that timeline:
> 
> Connie: Thanks for waiting. What i found was that hopefully the system will update soon but the terms of 60 days for regular miles and 120 for the bonus. Keep an eye on your transactions on .ca. If you find that miles have not been posted there is a form you can fill out. The missing miles form on the transaction page.
> 
> Connie: I did the promo and just checked last nite and didn't not find anything posted. I kept all the receipts.
> 
> Um, that didn't even answer my question LOL
> 
> Edit to add: They LOVE congratulating me on being ONYX, and she was pushing the personal shopper experience too. Nope.


*Heads up about the airmilesshop - the dates are different than other sponsors! You only need to wait 75 days, not 120, to chase down those bonus miles.*

*From those terms & conditions:*


----------



## osully

Deal of the week for a nice blue enameled dutch oven! I would so get this if I didnt already have a yellow one made by Lagostina! 
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2656270


----------



## pigletto

blue888 said:


> Ready for another year of airmiles collecting. I started part way through the year this last year, so I'm excited to see how many I can collect in a full year.
> 
> We returned from our Christmas Disney trip and are already planning our next big trip in 4 years.  We plan to do WDW.  Still figuring out the best way to use the miles we will collect.  WDW passes? Flights? Car rental?   Thoughts? We plan to do 8 days WDW, 4 days Universal and a week at the beach.  We plan way in advance because we have a large family (6), so we don't vacation often.


At this point I think tickets (Disney and Universal) and flights are your best bet. It you collected for four years you could really rack up the miles !


----------



## hdrolfe

I'd be saving for tickets and flights. Actually that is my plan after my April trip. Save up for Disney (maybe Universal too?) tickets and flights. I want to go again for a full trip before kiddo turns 10 (Dec 2019, wait, that can't be right. but I think it is!) I am hoping for August or November in 2019, but it will depend on how fast I can get those miles  I wish I could use AM for Disney hotels, or Universal ones. But sadly that won't happen. Still, should be able to save on tickets and that will be great! My only dilemma will be that I want to get park hoppers plus water parks, so will have to spend extra to bump them up (I assume). I wonder if two weeks in Florida is too much?

I really want the STB to post by early February, and hope the flights I want are still on "sale" on AM (they are currently 2240 instead of 2800 AM). Then I can use the AM for both of us instead of just me, which isn't really worth it. Any way.


----------



## isabellea

Oh my! It's January 9th and I only collected 1 AM towards Onyx so far!


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> Oh my! It's January 9th and I only collected 1 AM towards Onyx so far!


I've got you beat by a mile......I've got 2.   However, in my defence I've been off work for the last two weeks.  So I'm trying VERY hard to not spend money until I go back to work.


----------



## alohamom

I know this is asking everyone to totally speculate BUT what are your thoughts on AirMiles still having the 20% Canadian WDW tix for redemption on the site AFTER the Feb deadline? 

I know they had the ones last year up long after the cut off to purchase them from Disney directly. I am sure it is because they buy a certain amount and then have them up for AM redemption until they are gone. 

I am simply hoping they do because I will have enough after the Shop The Block promo (for which miles probably wont be posted till after the WDW promo ends) for one more adult ticket and want to see what you guys think or am I totally wishful thinking?

I am kind of Disney dream planning today and just want feedback, thanks!


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> I know this is asking everyone to totally speculate BUT what are your thoughts on AirMiles still having the 20% Canadian WDW tix for redemption on the site AFTER the Feb deadline?
> 
> I know they had the ones last year up long after the cut off to purchase them from Disney directly. I am sure it is because they buy a certain amount and then have them up for AM redemption until they are gone.
> 
> I am simply hoping they do because I will have enough after the Shop The Block promo (for which miles probably wont be posted till after the WDW promo ends) for one more adult ticket and want to see what you guys think or am I totally wishful thinking?
> 
> I am kind of Disney dream planning today and just want feedback, thanks!



Last years STB posted on Feb 5th. So... you might get lucky? As for how many will be available after the promo, I guess that's hard to say. I don't think they are as popular this year because of the expiry date, last year they didn't have that so people were "stocking up". That could be good in that they won't sell out of them as fast.


----------



## alohamom

@hdrolfe good point about the expiry date, thanks! 

I think what I am going to do is have a cut off date just before the WDW direct purchase date and if the STB AM dont post by then I will just buy them.


----------



## flyingjay

alohamom said:


> @hdrolfe good point about the expiry date, thanks!
> 
> I think what I am going to do is have a cut off date just before the WDW direct purchase date and if the STB AM dont post by then I will just buy them.



As per the Shop the Block website (you can still go on there to verify), the miles will be posted at the end of January. You should be fine to use your STB miles before the end of Feb.


----------



## alohamom

@flyingjay I hope they do!!! (I can be a bit of a pessimist when it comes to this kind of thing LOL) Thanks!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

... yeah the Airmiles have been scarce, haven't they?    We finally had to go grocery shopping, couldn't push it any longer, and Safeway still hasn't updated their coupons for January on the AM website... so very basic AM earned this month!  Like 2


----------



## bababear_50

Honey I'm Home! And I love my bed so much!!!!!
Brief trip report---3.5 star resort--Cuba
passable food,,sick three days--probably too many mojitos or water ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
bed was awful ,,,,,,,,,,,,awful...............awful----2 inch spring mattress,,frame actually crashed and broke on day 4,,woke up in agony every morning.
water leaking and a lot of mold in bathroom and in sleep area........................
sand flea bites all over my body
bath towels the size of hand towels
two nice clean pools but not heated
daily temp only 15-20
wall air conditioner --but it leaked inside the room
we were cold many nights and the only blankets they had looked like something my grandma used to own
Havanah --I found boring,with few shops to buy anything
No snorkeling because the red flag was posted up the whole time we were there due to weather.
Air transat definitely over rated this place.should be a 1-2.rating.
Felt like I went on the worst camping trip of my life..........................

I will definitely be looking for a 5 star for next year and not in Cuba.
And I need a "Hot Tub"

Now back to airmiling
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

awww welcome home Mel! I wish it had been better...


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> awww welcome home Mel! I wish it had been better...



Thanks Hon
.......I do have Disney in two months .......This trip made me consider buying some more DVC points....


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH no Mel, that sucks!! I know how much you were looking forward to getting away and had high hopes of it being at least acceptable!! Hard to pay money for that type of experience and not even have decent weather. You did miss a wickedly cold deep-freeze but have come home just in time for a massive dumping of snow this weekend. We're also in the midst of a serious AM drought but our StB miles should post soon.*


*We are still playing around with where we might go and I was not overly comfortable with Cuba to begin with and your report does nothing for alleviating that :O We are hotel snobs and fear staying outside of North America will be difficult. I wish we could wait until we are able to go back to Disney but we need a break before that time ... *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH no Mel, that sucks!! I know how much you were looking forward to getting away and had high hopes of it being at least acceptable!! Hard to pay money for that type of experience and not even have decent weather. You did miss a wickedly cold deep-freeze but have come home just in time for a massive dumping of snow this weekend. We're also in the midst of a serious AM drought but our StB miles should post soon.*
> 
> 
> *We are still playing around with where we might go and I was not overly comfortable with Cuba to begin with and your report does nothing for alleviating that :O We are hotel snobs and fear staying outside of North America will be difficult. I wish we could wait until we are able to go back to Disney but we need a break before that time ... *



Hi Hon
I feel so guilty going to Disney right now,,,,,,ok how to write this without it being political???
Hmmmmm
My darling daughter inlaw is an angel--such a free spirited, talented , animal loving gifted kind girl.............
She is probably more Canadian than me and Loves Disney as much as I do ,lol,,she was born in India but has live as a Canadian citizen here for 20 something years. Let's just say since " Mr. *****" came into head of a certain white house her experience at the airport has NOT been good. Everyone I know ( family and friends) are  boycotting Disney until lets say maybe "Oprah" comes to stay at the white house.
Ok ..I hope I explained that well enough.
Hugs Mel

P.S.
missing the deep freeze was great!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I will definitely be looking for a 5 star for next year and not in Cuba.



I'm sorry your trip was not as planned.  It really sucks having weather like that when your wanting a break from cold wintery conditions.  
My sister had went to Cuba.  They were lucky...her boyfriend's sister is a travel agent and found them a great place to go.  But the 4-5 Start we find in other countries ( even Mexico ) are NOT even close to what we are used to.  I'm sure your disappointed with your experience there.  I think things will only get better there in the coming years...but it will take time to get some things up to expectations of what we want and are used to receiving from other destinations.  I'm glad you have another trip planned.  You know what to expect with that one.  So with this craptastic trip you will have an extra great time in Disney!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks Mel for your feedback. I had been looking at maybe doing an AI next winter instead of a cruise, the price is much cheaper, but I'm not sure it's worth the risk. I feel like on a cruise ship I know what to expect in terms of food, and accommodations, even though the cabins are small. Of course no one can control or predict the weather. I hope you enjoy Disney when you go.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sorry your trip was not as planned.  It really sucks having weather like that when your wanting a break from cold wintery conditions.
> My sister had went to Cuba.  They were lucky...her boyfriend's sister is a travel agent and found them a great place to go.  But the 4-5 Start we find in other countries ( even Mexico ) are NOT even close to what we are used to.  I'm sure your disappointed with your experience there.  I think things will only get better there in the coming years...but it will take time to get some things up to expectations of what we want and are used to receiving from other destinations.  I'm glad you have another trip planned.  You know what to expect with that one.  So with this craptastic trip you will have an extra great time in Disney!!!!



Hi Hon
Yep I definitely know what to expect at Disney. My first trip to Florida with my sons was to a 1 pineapple (3 star) motel and lets just say we have become a bit more selective.lol.
I have stayed in a 4-5 star Cuba resort in Cayo Cocoa Cuba before and they at least had half decent beds with no mould and water leaks--I think this place may have been hit hard by the recent Hurricanes.
I have been to Mexico many times (7) and always had a great experience.
Ah well on to planning the next trip,,
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks Mel for your feedback. I had been looking at maybe doing an AI next winter instead of a cruise, the price is much cheaper, but I'm not sure it's worth the risk. I feel like on a cruise ship I know what to expect in terms of food, and accommodations, even though the cabins are small. Of course no one can control or predict the weather. I hope you enjoy Disney when you go.



I'd go cruise Hon
We are considering it,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok need some help sorting out my account gang ... some miles posted that are confusing to the Duck*
**
*The Airmiles shop??? Uhm, will i already have the miles for a booking i made with Hotel .com even though we haven't stayed yet -- it's the correct amount for that --(and if so i will need to remember to do this every time!!) or from one of my transactions connected with StB but none of those have 10 bonus miles connected *
*The 2 posting for Sobeys ...  i shopped at that location 2 times, once on Nov 25th using the chocolate bar coupon(still not credited but it's 20 miles, correct?), once on Dec 23rd to use cash miles to get miles and those 95 posted fine. Then we can further confuse the Duck with THESE miles*
**
*I'm pretty sure they are the use cash miles coupons from StB but why twice for Sobeys???*

*I have the second set of miles on the other card as well.*


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Yep I definitely know what to expect at Disney. My first trip to Florida with my sons was to a 1 pineapple (3 star) motel and lets just say we have become a bit more selective.lol.
> I have stayed in a 4-5 star Cuba resort in Cayo Cocoa Cuba before and they at least had half decent beds with no mould and water leaks--I think this place may have been hit hard by the recent Hurricanes.
> I have been to Mexico many times (7) and always had a great experience.
> Ah well on to planning the next trip,,
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Mel, when you have gone to Mexico, did you stay at AIs? We're heading there over March break and I've booked us into an AI in Playa del Carmen along with 3 excursions.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *O*
> *View attachment 293412*
> *I'm pretty sure they are the use cash miles coupons from StB but why twice for Sobeys???*
> 
> *I have the second set of miles on the other card as well.*



I only did that promotion once on DS card and his AM posted +25 (twice). Some glitch in their system somehow. Thank the AM Gods and move on.


----------



## kerreyn

@Donald - my hero , @bababear_50  and anyone else who may be interested in a get away - my hubby and I went to Riviera Maya Dec. 28/16 - Jan. 4/17.  We stayed at the Iberostar Grand Paraiso.  To say the hotel is a 5 star is an understatement.  Anything we could have wanted was taken care of, we wanted for nothing the entire week.  Believe it or not, you can have lobster for breakfast, lunch and dinner if you were so inclined.  It's an all-inclusive, even the 'specialty' restaurants were included.  

The Iberostar has five hotels in the Paraiso complex, with the Grand being adults only.  Also, guests of the Grand can access all 5 resorts and their respective restaurants, pools and other amenities, but only Grand guests can use the Grand facilities/amentities, etc.

We booked the package through Air Transat, so I know you can use your AM travel certificates for it, which is good, because the price per person is pretty steep.  My 50th is in March 2019, and we're taking the 'kids' (28 & 25 by then) and their respective partners with us either to the Grand, or to Greece, depending on where everyone is at budget wise by that time.  That's what I'll be saving air miles for from now until then.


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> Mel, when you have gone to Mexico, did you stay at AIs? We're heading there over March break and I've booked us into an AI in Playa del Carmen along with 3 excursions.



Hi Hon
I am not sure what AI means (just googled it and it says Artificial Intelligence)lol lol
Airbnb???
I know two of my sons are headed to Mexico in two weeks and they are staying in that area and just booked a special day snorkeling adventure. I will ask my son when he gets home where they are staying ,,,Playa del Carmen rings a bell.
I have stayed in Cancun, Manzanillo, and Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.
My dad also lived in Pharr Texas 15 minutes from the USA/Mexican border/Progreso.
I bet you guys are going to have a BLAST!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> @Donald - my hero , @bababear_50  and anyone else who may be interested in a get away - my hubby and I went to Riviera Maya Dec. 28/16 - Jan. 4/17.  We stayed at the Iberostar Grand Paraiso.  To say the hotel is a 5 star is an understatement.  Anything we could have wanted was taken care of, we wanted for nothing the entire week.  Believe it or not, you can have lobster for breakfast, lunch and dinner if you were so inclined.  It's an all-inclusive, even the 'specialty' restaurants were included.
> 
> The Iberostar has five hotels in the Paraiso complex, with the Grand being adults only.  Also, guests of the Grand can access all 5 resorts and their respective restaurants, pools and other amenities, but only Grand guests can use the Grand facilities/amentities, etc.
> 
> We booked the package through Air Transat, so I know you can use your AM travel certificates for it, which is good, because the price per person is pretty steep.  My 50th is in March 2019, and we're taking the 'kids' (28 & 25 by then) and their respective partners with us either to the Grand, or to Greece, depending on where everyone is at budget wise by that time.  That's what I'll be saving air miles for from now until then.



Ohhhhh
This sounds so good!!
Now I will have to look up all of this information,,thanks for sharing your experience Hon.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_Maya
https://www.transat.com/en-CA/South...s/Iberostar-Grand-Hotel-Paraiso?opentab=video
Darn shellfish allergy--BUT eating lobster for breakfast sounds so GOOD!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure what AI means (just googled it and it says Artificial Intelligence)lol lol
> Airbnb???
> I know two of my sons are headed to Mexico in two weeks and they are staying in that area and just booked a special day snorkeling adventure. I will ask my son when he gets home where they are staying ,,,Playa del Carmen rings a bell.
> I have stayed in Cancun, Manzanillo, and Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.
> My dad also lived in Pharr Texas 15 minutes from the USA/Mexican border/Progreso.
> I bet you guys are going to have a BLAST!
> Hugs Mel




Lol, sorry. All Inclusive. Playa del Carmen is south of Cancun.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I am not sure what AI means (just googled it and it says Artificial Intelligence)lol lol


I think that it may mean All Inclusive


----------



## bababear_50

OK now I feel like such an uneducated dip......lol lol
All Inclusive --yes we have always stayed ***AI*** in Mexico,,lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I feel so guilty going to Disney right now,,,,,,ok how to write this without it being political???
> Hmmmmm
> My darling daughter inlaw is an angel--such a free spirited, talented , animal loving gifted kind girl.............
> She is probably more Canadian than me and Loves Disney as much as I do ,lol,,she was born in India but has live as a Canadian citizen here for 20 something years. Let's just say since " Mr. *****" came into head of a certain white house her experience at the airport has NOT been good. Everyone I know ( family and friends) are  boycotting Disney until lets say maybe "Oprah" comes to stay at the white house.
> Ok ..I hope I explained that well enough.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S.
> missing the deep freeze was great!!!


*Read you loud & clear and pretty sure you know where we stand as well *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald-my hero - I also got the Sobeys twice. I wondered if it was because I used the coupon and it was a special in the flyer? Maybe? I can't remember to be honest but I accept the airmiles and will not complain.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok need some help sorting out my account gang ... some miles posted that are confusing to the Duck*
> *View attachment 293406*
> *The Airmiles shop??? Uhm, will i already have the miles for a booking i made with Hotel .com even though we haven't stayed yet -- it's the correct amount for that --(and if so i will need to remember to do this every time!!) or from one of my transactions connected with StB but none of those have 10 bonus miles connected *
> *The 2 posting for Sobeys ...  i shopped at that location 2 times, once on Nov 25th using the chocolate bar coupon(still not credited but it's 20 miles, correct?), once on Dec 23rd to use cash miles to get miles and those 95 posted fine. Then we can further confuse the Duck with THESE miles*
> *View attachment 293412*
> *I'm pretty sure they are the use cash miles coupons from StB but why twice for Sobeys???*
> 
> *I have the second set of miles on the other card as well.*



I received the 10 AM bonus from Airmiles shops as well today - have no idea what it is for! I shopped Indigo, The Bay and Bed Bath & Beyond for STB and all 3 have posted but I don't think any of those had a bonus 10 AM. I also shopped Bluenotes but nothing posted at all for that one   .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Aladora said:


> Mel, when you have gone to Mexico, did you stay at AIs? We're heading there over March break and I've booked us into an AI in Playa del Carmen along with 3 excursions.


Where are you staying?  I'm heading to a new resort just a couple of miles south of Playa del Carmen on Feb 4th.  We have unlimited access to all the X parks and 3 of the ruin tours. We want lots of time to just hang out at the pool drinking margaritas so choosing excursions has been difficult.  I've got it narrowed down to going to the Xcaret park, Xplor and Tulum.



kerreyn said:


> @Donald - my hero , @bababear_50  and anyone else who may be interested in a get away - my hubby and I went to Riviera Maya Dec. 28/16 - Jan. 4/17.  We stayed at the Iberostar Grand Paraiso.  To say the hotel is a 5 star is an understatement.  Anything we could have wanted was taken care of, we wanted for nothing the entire week.  Believe it or not, you can have lobster for breakfast, lunch and dinner if you were so inclined.  It's an all-inclusive, even the 'specialty' restaurants were included.
> 
> The Iberostar has five hotels in the Paraiso complex, with the Grand being adults only.  Also, guests of the Grand can access all 5 resorts and their respective restaurants, pools and other amenities, but only Grand guests can use the Grand facilities/amentities, etc.
> 
> We booked the package through Air Transat, so I know you can use your AM travel certificates for it, which is good, because the price per person is pretty steep.  My 50th is in March 2019, and we're taking the 'kids' (28 & 25 by then) and their respective partners with us either to the Grand, or to Greece, depending on where everyone is at budget wise by that time.  That's what I'll be saving air miles for from now until then.


 Ummmm..... I would avoid the IB complex like the plague. They have had problems with tainted alcohol and allegations of rape.


----------



## isabellea

Welcome back to Canada Mel! Unfortunately, I was told that a 3.5* in Cuba is like a 2* elsewhere in the Caribbean and a 1* in North America or Europe. The only reason I haven't been to Cuba yet is that I'm a very picky eater. We stayed at 4.5-5* in the Dominican Republic, including an Iberostar resort that I loved, and there was still very limited choice for me (+ now I am dairy-free so even more difficult). I even had problems on a cruise (NCL) last year! For now we will stick with WDW (I just booked POFQ Dec29-Jan4) and DLR (April 24-28) for now but I am planning a big splurge to Tokyo in 2020 so those AM need to start accumulating!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another resort that I would recommend is the Majestic Colonial in Punta Cana, DR.  It was just recently refurbish ($20 million reno) to the whole property. It sits directly on Bavaro Beach. 

I second Iberostars!  We stayed at the Iberostar Rose Hall Suites in Jamaica and it was really nice!  400-500 rooms and very compact resort.  Bonus, in Jamaica you don't have to worry about the tap water


----------



## marchingstar

Awww Mel, it sounds like you had a brutal vacation! I hear you loud and clear about the Disney trip and travel difficulties. But the beds will be comfortable, the food will be great, and the fun will be unbeatable! Give Chip and Dale a hug for me


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I feel so guilty going to Disney right now,,,,,,ok how to write this without it being political???
> Hmmmmm
> My darling daughter inlaw is an angel--such a free spirited, talented , animal loving gifted kind girl.............
> She is probably more Canadian than me and Loves Disney as much as I do ,lol,,she was born in India but has live as a Canadian citizen here for 20 something years. Let's just say since " Mr. *****" came into head of a certain white house her experience at the airport has NOT been good. Everyone I know ( family and friends) are  boycotting Disney until lets say maybe "Oprah" comes to stay at the white house.
> Ok ..I hope I explained that well enough.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S.
> missing the deep freeze was great!!!



Maybe Paris DLR would be nice with AM?!?


----------



## mort1331

Hi Hon, welcome home.
I have to say if I knew you were going to a 3.5 star, I would have tried to talk you out of it. We have been many times and try to stay in 4 to 5 star every time. We might pay 100 per week more, but there is a difference.
But your home now with us, gglad to have you back.
Lets get to planning your next Disney trip. There it doesnt matter, value, mod, deluxe. Its Home.


----------



## Debbie

isabellea said:


> Oh my! It's January 9th and I only collected 1 AM towards Onyx so far!


I haven't had any post yet. I finally got to Foodland on Sunday. Guess I need to remember to be using the AMEX card as much as possible for a while!


----------



## osully

My Sobeys offers have been good lately! Sparkling water, mushrooms, etc. that's what I love about the targeted offers. Based on what you buy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet or not but starting mid december Rexall joined up with CARP and now you can get 20% off every day, not just Tuesdays, on regular priced Rexall brand products. Never crossed my mind to even look at it because i thought the age was 65  NOPE it's 50. Just wish i had paid attention a couple of weeks ago when Rexall was covering the cost of membership.*

**
*Here's the link to sign up if you're interested, $19.95/yr*
*CARP enrollment*


----------



## tinkerone

Silly question.  I usually keep the load and go email from rexall so I can get into it easily to see the offers.  My email is gone and I don't know where to go to get in now.  Anyone have thoughts on how I do this?  There must be some very easy way and I just can't figure it out.  
Thanks all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic is a dud flyer again this week! Hoping Superstore pulls through again for me 

Thanks goodness for my BMO air miles mastercard or else I likely would hardly get any miles for January! February will be good too, since I'll be charging everything trip-related to my card (hotel, food, souvenirs, etc). I think last January I only earned 120+ miles from vendors...


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Silly question.  I usually keep the load and go email from rexall so I can get into it easily to see the offers.  My email is gone and I don't know where to go to get in now.  Anyone have thoughts on how I do this?  There must be some very easy way and I just can't figure it out.
> Thanks all.


loadandgo.airmiles.ca


----------



## Debbie

Thanks for the information on Cuba resorts. I've been looking, but not a clue as to what would be good. I feel a little more informed now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm heading to a new resort just a couple of miles south of Playa del Carmen on Feb 4th



Do you wanna swing my northern Alberta and pick me up on your way there  I've been wanting to visit that area for many years...hopefully one winter I will get to play there!!!!  Enjoy your time there!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Do you wanna swing my northern Alberta and pick me up on your way there  I've been wanting to visit that area for many years...hopefully one winter I will get to play there!!!!  Enjoy your time there!!!!


Gladly...we always try to get other people to travel with us but it never works out. Probably because we don’t plan that far ahead.  I booked this one first week of December.


----------



## Dylemma1

We have been to Cuba a few times and we love it. You really have to do your homework. The resort we like the best  with reasonable prices is in Holguin. It's called Brisas Guadalavaca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  We have gone to a few places but we like this the best. The number one reason we like it is the location to the beach, it's literally a few steps away. Most resorts in Cuba you have to walk through mangroves and over bridges to get to the water but this was built before new legislation that won't let you disturb mangroves. The other thing that is important to me is that the buffet is indoors and air conditioned, many of the other hotels have open air buffets the birds get in and poop everywhere and it's also really hot when there is no air con. If you want more info just pm me.


----------



## Dylemma1

We just got back from a 9 day vacation to Merida Mexico. It's the safest city in Mexico, safer than most large US and Canadian cities. There are 1 million people there, lots to see and do and very cheap to go there. It's 4 hours east of Cancun.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. I spoke with the cashier about the lack of the spend $30 get 50AM coupon on the receipt (which had been a regular thing all last year). She said one popped up on a receipt on Tuesday (seniors day). Fortunately for me she kept it so I was able to use it my L&G and the email coupon on todays shop. I don't know if this will work every week but it did this week (at my store anyway).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Thanks for the information on Cuba resorts. I've been looking, but not a clue as to what would be good. I feel a little more informed now.


I've been to Cuba as well .....if you want info PM me, I'm happy to talk about travel all day long.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. I spoke with the cashier about the lack of the spend $30 get 50AM coupon on the receipt (which had been a regular thing all last year). She said one popped up on a receipt on Tuesday (seniors day). Fortunately for me she kept it so I was able to use it my L&G and the email coupon on todays shop. I don't know if this will work every week but it did this week (at my store anyway).


*Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*

*main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
*didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
*forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
*2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
*finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($40.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
*headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
*So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*


----------



## damo

I think Rexall is going to suddenly be losing a lot of customers if their Air Miles offers are being depleted.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*
> 
> *main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
> *didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
> *forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
> *2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
> *finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($49.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
> *headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
> *So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*


Well that stinks!!!   Dry off and have a nice hot cup of tea.


----------



## kimstang

Is there a Soar Into More offer for Jan.?


----------



## alohamom

Debbie said:


> Thanks for the information on Cuba resorts. I've been looking, but not a clue as to what would be good. I feel a little more informed now.





Dylemma1 said:


> We have been to Cuba a few times and we love it. You really have to do your homework. The resort we like the best  with reasonable prices is in Holguin. It's called Brisas Guadalavaca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have gone to a few places but we like this the best. The number one reason we like it is the location to the beach, it's literally a few steps away. Most resorts in Cuba you have to walk through mangroves and over bridges to get to the water but this was built before new legislation that won't let you disturb mangroves. The other thing that is important to me is that the buffet is indoors and air conditioned, many of the other hotels have open air buffets the birds get in and poop everywhere and it's also really hot when there is no air con. If you want more info just pm me.



One thing you have to keep in mind is that many places in and around the Varadero region of Cuba got hit pretty bad in the fall with Hurricane Irma and they have yet to recover fully. What might have been a wonderful resort in August could now have issues that were not there before the hurricane. I think @bababear_50 mentioned this in her report back from her trip  Just fyi...


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*
> 
> *main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
> *didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
> *forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
> *2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
> *finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($40.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
> *headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
> *So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*



Awww Ducky so sorry Hon,,Hugs to you.
Maybe a hot toddy would help.







Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> I think Rexall is going to suddenly be losing a lot of customers if their Air Miles offers are being depleted.


*They will most definitely lose me if the ability to combine offers vanishes because it is a PIA for me to get there! One store is either an hour walk (both directions) or a bus ride --adding another $3.00 to the total (or $6.00 if i make it a round-trip and can't sneak the transfer past the driver  ) the other 2 are simply not within walking distance and we only have 1 car. *

*Oh well, it was good while it lasted ... it was a Rexall offer that had me start this thread back in August 2015 -- buy a $50 Visa gift card and get 50 AM PLUS the weekend was a big threshold spend so for $50.00 (plus whatever the activation fee was)  i  snagged over to 350 AM (yes, my records do go back that far  )*


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I think Rexall is going to suddenly be losing a lot of customers if their Air Miles offers are being depleted.



I agree!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimstang said:


> Is there a Soar Into More offer for Jan.?



*No, the last offer was for November, I think we ended up earning more than the original email even stated.*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*
> 
> *main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
> *didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
> *forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
> *2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
> *finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($40.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
> *headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
> *So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*




Sorry Jacqueline - what a lousy day.  I haven't gone to Rexall today, mainly because it's too darned cold out here (-21C right now).  There really wasn't anything jumping at me from the flyer, so not having any flyer deals IF I go tomorrow won't really bother me.  Then again, maybe I *should* go and see if the lady I usually deal with is there, and see if she can tell me anything about what's going on...


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline does your area have Life Labs?
I just booked my appointment on line for next week--gotta make sure that the thyroid meds are working.Booking this way saves me a ton of time waiting.
I think they might even make home visits. Just checked and home visits are 60.00 Yuck--they charge 60.00 for this--yuck...

http://www.lifelabs.com/patients/Pages/Book-an-appointment.aspx

Hugs Mel


----------



## kimstang

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, the last offer was for November, I think we ended up earning more than the original email even stated.*


Thanks. Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall, my lady didn't know what's going on. Either that, or she's not saying...

First Rexall shop of the year, and I ended up spending $51.24, and getting 133 AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> One thing you have to keep in mind is that many places in and around the Varadero region of Cuba got hit pretty bad in the fall with Hurricane Irma and they have yet to recover fully. What might have been a wonderful resort in August could now have issues that were not there before the hurricane. I think @bababear_50 mentioned this in her report back from her trip  Just fyi...


People were evacuated to Varadero so I think they were ok there.  It was the Cayos that took the brunt of the hurricane. I’ve made friends with some Cubans in that area and their homes were filled with at least 6 feet of water.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> People were evacuated to Varadero so I think they were ok there.  It was the Cayos that took the brunt of the hurricane. I’ve made friends with some Cubans in that area and their homes were filled with at least 6 feet of water.



Oh so that is why there are so many resorts at discounted prices in the Cayos, like Cayo Santa Maria etc-makes sense.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *They will most definitely lose me if the ability to combine offers vanishes because it is a PIA for me to get there! One store is either an hour walk (both directions) or a bus ride --adding another $3.00 to the total (or $6.00 if i make it a round-trip and can't sneak the transfer past the driver  ) the other 2 are simply not within walking distance and we only have 1 car. *
> 
> *Oh well, it was good while it lasted ... it was a Rexall offer that had me start this thread back in August 2015 -- buy a $50 Visa gift card and get 50 AM PLUS the weekend was a big threshold spend so for $50.00 (plus whatever the activation fee was)  i  snagged over to 350 AM (yes, my records do go back that far  )*




I can get every single thing that I get at Rexall, cheaper at Walmart.  I will do that if I'm not getting a good chunk of Air Miles to compensate.  I've yet to hear anyone on this board praise the prices at Rexall.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*
> 
> *main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
> *didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
> *forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
> *2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
> *finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($40.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
> *headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
> *So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*


I was able to use the $5 coupon in a combination today.  I spent $46.03 after the $5 off coupon, used the 60 AM mail coupon, 60 AM load and go and a 10 AM for purchasing a Rexall brand supplement.  Total AM on the $46 was 132.  The coupons weren't questioned at all.  I wonder, did your Rexall try and input the coupons or did they just say no and not even try?


----------



## ottawamom

I am sorry to hear of all the poor adventures others have had at Rexall since the beginning of the year. I hope they just tighten things up but not close all our loop hole tricks. Rexall is where I earn a lot of my airmiles. 

I completely agree with others. They are not the cheapest around for some of the products I purchase. I really like the staff at the store I shop at, they know the Airmiles are a big reason their store is doing as well as it is and they go out of their way to help us earn the miles. (Shoppers Drug Mart less than 1km each direction on the street) Maybe we all need to be a little more vocal about shopping a Rexall because of the airmiles.

I know it won't last forever (I just hope it lasts a little longer).


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just back from Rexall and I'm not impressed for several reasons*
> 
> *main reason to head out in the drizzle was to get blood work done, the lab is closed for training today*
> *didn't have any bus tickets so had to walk downtown and i didn't leave soon enough to miss the start of the rain*
> *forgot my list at home and have deleted the Reebee app from my phone so didn't have it there either*
> *2 of the items in my LnG offers were out of stock*
> *finally gathered enough stuff to make the threshold ($40.13, yeah!), pulled up my coupon only to have my fav cashier tell me that the coupon didn't seem to be working today*
> *headed out to catch the bus to discover that the rain is now freezing on contact -- Duck has a very wet butt and more than a few bruises to prove it!*
> *So, it looks like the wording on the emailed coupon might just be coming true and it will no longer combine with other offers. This store was the first one that wouldn't allow me to use the $5.00 survey coupon with any other coupon so I'm afraid the days of double dipping will soon be over*





By the way, I almost slipped and fell today. I think I might have sprained my lower back. It’s kind of sore now. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I was able to use the $5 coupon in a combination today.  I spent $46.03 after the $5 off coupon, used the 60 AM mail coupon, 60 AM load and go and a 10 AM for purchasing a Rexall brand supplement.  Total AM on the $46 was 132.  The coupons weren't questioned at all.  I wonder, did your Rexall try and input the coupons or did they just say no and not even try?


*Yes, they try -- the coupon is even on my receipt as having been scanned. A message pops up on the screen at this specific store if i try to use the $5.00 coupon at the same time as any other coupon "This will invalidate previous forms of payment" I use every coupon i have (or try!) and the staff at all 3 of our Rexalls are aware of how much i value my AM and go out of their way to help me get the biggest bang for my buck. I know i would have better luck at one of the other stores because they still allow the use of the $5.00 survey coupon but it's not feasible on foot or transit.*

***this is purely speculation on my part but from my days of working in a drug store (age myself here, it was Big V) I know that the pharmacy is actually owned by the pharmacist in a similar set-up as a franchise and as such can dictate things like hours the store is open and pricing on OTC products. I wonder if this has anything to do with the different policies by stores regarding AM, like why some of the Ottawa stores offer AM on their receipts??? The stores actually have to *pay* to give us these miles, right?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Jacqueline does your area have Life Labs?
> I just booked my appointment on line for next week--gotta make sure that the thyroid meds are working.Booking this way saves me a ton of time waiting.
> I think they might even make home visits. Just checked and home visits are 60.00 Yuck--they charge 60.00 for this--yuck...
> 
> http://www.lifelabs.com/patients/Pages/Book-an-appointment.aspx
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Yup, and i usually take advantage of this service but i had a call from the Dr yesterday reminding me to check my iron & thyroid levels (might be why the BP is dropping again, oops!) so i stopped there to get the req and just carried on. The lab I go to is directly above the Rexall and once the early-morning fasters have cleared out it is rarely busy!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-12-to-18/all

Foodland Ontario link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-january-12-to-18/all

Villaggio Bread
buy 2x $2.99 get 25 airmiles

Metro Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-11-to-17/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Lawton's Drugs flyer has spend $35 in Our Compliments products, get 95 miles! Hooray! Looks like I will earn some this week LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> Oh so that is why there are so many resorts at discounted prices in the Cayos, like Cayo Santa Maria etc-makes sense.


The resorts were shut down for rebuilding until early December.  The Canadian tour operators wouldn't send passengers until they sent staff to do site inspections.  If you mean low prices now....that's because it's not hot there until March.  I think the average highs from December thru late February are around 22-23.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Read you loud & clear and pretty sure you know where we stand as well *


Count us in as fellow Canadians who just don't want to deal with the attitude that comes with travelling especially in this current time.  DH told me to start now researching vacations that have nothing to do with the other major North American country.

Oh and Rexall... *sigh*  
Apparently the closest one to our house does NOT participate in AirMiles (didn't think you could opt out???)!  But it is attached to the hospital as their pharmacy, so I guess they don't need any "outside" business...


----------



## blue888

pigletto said:


> At this point I think tickets (Disney and Universal) and flights are your best bet. It you collected for four years you could really rack up the miles !


Great!
I'm guessing I will need a ton of airmiles then.  We are a family of 6. So 6 flights and 6 7 day tickets to WDW, plus 6 tickets to Universal. Not sure if I can collect that many in 4 years or not. I guess we will see.
I think we are hoping to rent DVC points so we can get a 2 bedroom villa. 
Too bad the deals have been terrible so far this month.  Hoping for some better deals soon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Great!
> I'm guessing I will need a ton of airmiles then.  We are a family of 6. So 6 flights and 6 7 day tickets to WDW, plus 6 tickets to Universal. Not sure if I can collect that many in 4 years or not. I guess we will see.
> I think we are hoping to rent DVC points so we can get a 2 bedroom villa.
> Too bad the deals have been terrible so far this month.  Hoping for some better deals soon!


*Uhm, yup there's no question you can earn enough miles in 4 years! We are only 2 adults in this house and 2017 was a pretty slow year income-wise and we had no real push for any specific item/trip and we managed to snag over 21,000 AM. You have 6 people in your household --- that's a lot more shopping than we do, should be fairly easy. You may need to do some shifting of your purchase habits (and clear some space for storing non-perishables!), take a serious look at doing as much on-line shopping as you can and be sure to follow along with the hunting trip reports here.*

*DVC units are a great way to stay on-site for a much more reasonable rate and have lots of space to spread out. Don't worry about January being a slow month for deals, traditionally it is much quieter.*


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *Uhm, yup there's no question you can earn enough miles in 4 years! We are only 2 adults in this house and 2017 was a pretty slow year income-wise and we had no real push for any specific item/trip and we managed to snag over 21,000 AM. You have 6 people in your household --- that's a lot more shopping than we do, should be fairly easy. You may need to do some shifting of your purchase habits (and clear some space for storing non-perishables!), take a serious look at doing as much on-line shopping as you can and be sure to follow along with the hunting trip reports here.*
> 
> *DVC units are a great way to stay on-site for a much more reasonable rate and have lots of space to spread out. Don't worry about January being a slow month for deals, traditionally it is much quieter.*



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Count us in as fellow Canadians who just don't want to deal with the attitude that comes with travelling especially in this current time.  DH told me to start now researching vacations that have nothing to do with the other major North American country.
> 
> Oh and Rexall... *sigh*
> Apparently the closest one to our house does NOT participate in AirMiles (didn't think you could opt out???)!  But it is attached to the hospital as their pharmacy, so I guess they don't need any "outside" business...


*I've been following along with the discussions about other vacation spots with great interest. Disney has created an incredibly high bar for my number one worry --- dietary restrictions and how they handle them. I need to be sure before i leave home that i will be able to safely EAT and drink and that is never a concern there. It's simply too expensive to travel in our own country, to say nothing of not being able to lounge in a hammock in January which is hubby's # 1 request.*

*I didn't think a sponsor store could opt out either but it does say on the Rexall website *
*Air Miles offer valid at Participating Rexall™ and Rexall™ Pharma Plus locations in the province of Ontario*

*Looking at the store list and specifically locations that i know are in hospitals and there is no indication if they do or don't offer miles. I know the Shoppers in the hospital i was in every day in December offers Optimum points so not sure why a Rexall wouldn't offer miles *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are active in the first post! Mel provided some links above, here are the rest and I've highlighted anything of (what i consider) note*

*Rexall ON*
*Rexall West*
*Sunday is beauty/skin event, spend $50 get 100 AM on those products with lots of those having extra miles as well. Weekend offer - spend $30.00 get a $10 GC Most of the offers in the flyer are pathetic!*

*Sobeys Atlantic*
*A bunch of diddly with a massive splash of squat here this week!*

*Sobeys West*
*Weekend offer:spend $100 get 100 AM*
*4 L of Natrel milk $7.49 but 2 get 25 AM*
*Need a blood sugar monitor? Buy one for $68 and get 200 AM*
*January drive you to drink? Get 10 X base miles*

*Foodland Atlantic*
*WOW, even less that your Sobeys flyer!*

*Other interesting items*
*Foodland ON put on a bit too much holiday fluffiness? Buy 2 Weight Watchers bread products $3.49 get 25 AM*


----------



## blue888

Well my IGA deals look pretty decent.  I'm hoping to spend $160 and get 400 AM's tomorrow.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Safeway in the west is pretty sparse with AM deals.  I went yesterday and didn't even get 1 am as they were out of what I wanted that was on sale!  I find the targeted offers from there aren't very good.  Thanks, but I already stocked up on that when it was on sale and bonus AM on Blue Friday, so I definitely am not in need of more of that right now, at regular price, for 7 or 5 crappy AM. lol

On the plus side, I've earned 10 AM so far this year.  I need those STB bonuses in there, or the AM shop 150 bonus or something to make me feel better about myself.  LOL

Mel - glad to see you back, but sad to hear of your awful experience in Cuba! How frustrating when you work so hard and look forward to getting away.


----------



## damo

Anyone else have no threshold spend on load 'n go this week?


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Anyone else have no threshold spend on load 'n go this week?


I had a spend $40 get 60, which I used Wednesday.  January 12th to the 25th, nothing.  .  I'm fine with it though as there is no way I can spend that much there every week.

ETA--I got the pink eye drops offer again.  That must be going around cause they just keep pushing it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No threshold offer for me either but i do have the infamous pink eye offer *


----------



## ottawamom

Ditto, maybe they know something we don't. My eyes have been watering a lot recently but I think I have a touch of a cold. May pick up the Pink Eye drops anyway as it's not a bad thing to have on hand in-case. I will wait until next week to see if anything else pops up (like an email offer etc.)


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Ditto, maybe they know something we don't. My eyes have been watering a lot recently but I think I have a touch of a cold. May pick up the Pink Eye drops anyway as it's not a bad thing to have on hand in-case. I will wait until next week to see if anything else pops up (like an email offer etc.)


*I have a friend who spent Christmas day in an after hour clinic because Santa left pink eye for all THREE of her kids *
**


----------



## marchingstar

no threshold offer or pink eye offer for me either.

I was clearing up a pile of 2017 reciepts and saw quite a few where I spent 55-65$ and earned 250-280 miles. Rexall sure is slipping! Lucky for me, I have a cupboard full of soaps, lotions, etc. I think I’ll be waiting for the better miles before I do much more shopping at Rexall this year


----------



## kerreyn

Nothing for me either.  There's a couple of decent targeted offers, but that's about it.


----------



## bababear_50

Shudder--please keep your kids at home till after treating them for Pink eye!!
I caught it one year (as an adult) and passed it along to my brother ---he ended up with eye damage due to the antibiotics not working. I have never forgiven myself for that.

I did my spend $40 get 60 airmiles yesterday using the Rexall load and go and Rexall email coupon = 120 airmiles.
I just restocked on all the stuff I left in Cuba.
No threshold Load and Go for me this coming week though.

Just a F.Y.I.
Lysol wipes are on sale for $2.00 each at Sobeys,
"the kills cold and flu viruses caught my attention"
buy 2 and get 15 airmiles.

Halls buy 4 at 1.25 each=20 airmiles is still on at my Sobeys.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Dylemma1

could someone please send me the pink eye drop offer we use it quite a bit and I didn't get the offer


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> could someone please send me the pink eye drop offer we use it quite a bit and I didn't get the offer


*Sorry, these are our targeted offers that we have loaded to our cards, can't share it *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I caught pinkeye on my family trip to  FL when I was like 15... oh my... the awfulness of going to the beach!!!  And dealing with tons of little cousins and trying not to infect anyone.  There are mocking photos of me laying on the couch with cucumbers and teabags with my antibiotics in misery.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
Off Topic

I got the you can make FP+ email tonight--logged in and couldn't get my sons ticket to work ...DVC associate person told me to buy the Peak MK ticket which I could use at any park as we weren't sure where we were going to go for one day at Disney.
We choose Epcot for the Flower and Garden Festival and the ticket won't work for that Park.
Call the 1-800 number and they took care of it for me. 
So my plan is 
**Walk on Spaceship Earth upon arrival
FP+ Soarin 9:05-10:05
**Walk On The Seas with Nemo and Friends
**Eat Breakfast at Sunshine Seasons.
FP+ Living With The Land 10:05-11:05
FP+ Relaunched Mission Space 11:05:12:05--my back is feeling pretty good and I don't want to mess it up so I may reconsider this,,Test track is definitely out.
**Visit the DVC Lounge and then off to visit the World Showcase and smell the flowers.
Ah I love planning
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

I didnt know you were DVC too Mel. Thats great. Lounge is soso, quick stop. Might as well do figment while your there, exit and go upstairs.
What about soaring?


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> I didnt know you were DVC too Mel. Thats great. Lounge is soso, quick stop. Might as well do figment while your there, exit and go upstairs.
> What about soaring?


Hi Mort
Hey we will give Figment a try,,yep DVC for years and this past week I am having serious thoughts about adding on,,,,,I know I know,,,,, I booked a FP+ for Soarin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I should probably stay out of the DVC lounge with the add on thoughts I'm having.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

I have a question for those with the AMEX Platinum card. Can you use it to access the lounge at Pearson? I've never given it much thought, but if I can, that would help pass a long layover next month.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I have a question for those with the AMEX Platinum card. Can you use it to access the lounge at Pearson? I've never given it much thought, but if I can, that would help pass a long layover next month.


Hi Hon
I no longer have my American Express card but here is some info I found on Pearson Lounges
http://amexcloud10.ca/BenefitsDetails.aspx
Maybe it will help,
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## blue888

Well I did ok. One of my loaded offers didn't post, but the rest were ok. Took a long time at the till though as the cashier was uncertain on how to scan coupons, so the manager came over to help.  $180 spent, 340 AM at Iga


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Debbie said:


> I have a question for those with the AMEX Platinum card. Can you use it to access the lounge at Pearson? I've never given it much thought, but if I can, that would help pass a long layover next month.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I no longer have my American Express card but here is some info I found on Pearson Lounges
> http://amexcloud10.ca/BenefitsDetails.aspx
> Maybe it will help,
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Wow....I never knew this existed....it would have been great for our Christmas trip as we were way early to the Airport and sitting at the gate was boring...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> I have a question for those with the AMEX Platinum card. Can you use it to access the lounge at Pearson? I've never given it much thought, but if I can, that would help pass a long layover next month.


Pretty sure the AM Amex doesn't get you in.  You CAN purchase entrance at a discount as a perk of AM.  I think you just have to show your card at the door.  Basically though, unless you have a long layover it's not worth the cost.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Pretty sure the AM Amex doesn't get you in.  You CAN purchase entrance at a discount as a perk of AM.  I think you just have to show your card at the door.  Basically though, unless you have a long layover it's not worth the cost.



It does show the basic AMEX Platinum card as having access, so I think the Platinum AM card would be eligible as well...one thing to note is that the lounges are not in as convenient locations as say the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges...I just checked for our past Christmas flight and the lounge was at the other end of the airport from where our gate was, so not an option for us.  In the USA, it must be a Platinum "Business" or "Corporate" card to gain access.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It does show the basic AMEX Platinum card as having access, so I think the Platinum AM card would be eligible as well...one thing to note is that the lounges are not in as convenient locations as say the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges...I just checked for our past Christmas flight and the lounge was at the other end of the airport from where our gate was, so not an option for us.  In the USA, it must be a Platinum "Business" or "Corporate" card to gain access.


Ohhh.....I was meaning the Maple Leaf Lounge.  There is an Amex lounge???


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It does show the basic AMEX Platinum card as having access, so I think the Platinum AM card would be eligible as well...one thing to note is that the lounges are not in as convenient locations as say the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges...I just checked for our past Christmas flight and the lounge was at the other end of the airport from where our gate was, so not an option for us.  In the USA, it must be a Platinum "Business" or "Corporate" card to gain access.


It was the picture that got me thinking. Next month, we fly into YYZ at 5 and don't fly on to YXU until 10, so thought that an hour or two here would help pass the time.


----------



## isabellea

I just did my grocery list and for the first time in over a month, it will be worth it for me to drive 1h to Foodland in ON with a stop at Rachelle-Béry on the way and IGA. I should get a total between 300-400 AM. Not my best week, but much better than what I can get in QC only.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Ohhh.....I was meaning the Maple Leaf Lounge.  There is an Amex lounge???



Yes, this lounge is called "Plaza Premium Lounge"...it is marked with the "B"s on the maps on the link Mel provided...


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Pretty sure the AM Amex doesn't get you in.  You CAN purchase entrance at a discount as a perk of AM.  I think you just have to show your card at the door.  Basically though, unless you have a long layover it's not worth the cost.





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It does show the basic AMEX Platinum card as having access, so I think the Platinum AM card would be eligible as well...one thing to note is that the lounges are not in as convenient locations as say the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges...I just checked for our past Christmas flight and the lounge was at the other end of the airport from where our gate was, so not an option for us.  In the USA, it must be a Platinum "Business" or "Corporate" card to gain access.


*No, the Platium AM AMEX doesn't give you access for free ... you can see the difference in this chart on the AMEX website

There is a discount if you fly on Westjet though ...
from the Plaza Lounge Website
Canada — We give you one more reason to fly WestJet! When departing from or transiting through Toronto Pearson, Vancouver or Edmonton, now all WestJet passengers are welcome to a 20% discount offer on all walk-in prices to Plaza Premium Lounge.
AND if you're not flying WestJet there is this from the AM website
*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, the Platium AM AMEX doesn't give you access for free ... you can see the difference in this chart on the AMEX website
> View attachment 294435
> There is a discount if you fly on Westjet though ...
> from the Plaza Lounge Website
> Canada — We give you one more reason to fly WestJet! When departing from or transiting through Toronto Pearson, Vancouver or Edmonton, now all WestJet passengers are welcome to a 20% discount offer on all walk-in prices to Plaza Premium Lounge.
> AND if you're not flying WestJet there is this from the AM website
> View attachment 294436*


Thanks, Donald! I couldn't find it to save my soul.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll be using our Priority Pass membership for the lounge at MCO on our departure day.  We get two passes each year with our card and kids 12 and under are free!  

https://www.prioritypass.com/en/loungesearch?entity=4ee3833b-ef46-4d43-bb75-239c9923ce7f


----------



## Disney Addicted

A few nights ago I'm lying in bed, unable to sleep, and my thoughts turn to Air Miles and their travel certificate program.  A random thought floats up, wondering how the current travel certificates compare to when a person had to phone Air Miles and book vacations direct with AM Agents.

I remembered this morning and took a look at the cruise we booked in September 2015.

28,113 Air Miles converted to $3,795.26.  Worked out to .135 cents per Air Mile.  (We had to pay more OOP as at that time AMs could not be applied against the deposit, port fees & taxes but my AMs covered over half the cost of the cruise).

Talk about a change though.  From .135 cents to .11 cents in value.  I'm glad Air Miles is making it easier to book things ourselves instead of needing to phone them, but it's a bit disappointing to realize the drop.  In cents, it doesn't seem too much.  But added up, it makes a big difference.  $22.73 every $100.  My original AM of 28,113 would have lost $702.83 in value if I was using it now instead of in 2015.

Makes me more determined to track every Air Mile and insist AM credit my missing/non-posted Air Miles!  

Random thoughts brought to you by sleepless nights!  LOL  

Thanks everyone for all the Air Miles tips and Happy New Year!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Speaking of missing Air Miles.  Does anyone remember my posting (back in OCTOBER) an Air Miles offer for 25 miles?   On their website they had an AM insurance quiz.  It said you'd get 25 bonus air miles for answering 6 questions.  When the quiz both started and ended, it changed to 10 air miles.  

I started an online chat with AM right after taking the quiz to point out the descrepency and was credited with 15 miles immediately and told to wait for the other 10.

By January 10 the other 10 AMs never credited.  Should have shown up by January 4th.  I had taken screenshots and started another chat.  The agent credited the missing 10 AMs.

So if anyone took the quiz - check if you received the Air Miles.  If not, remember you can now request your missing miles!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'll be using our Priority Pass membership for the lounge at MCO on our departure day.  We get two passes each year with our card and kids 12 and under are free!
> 
> https://www.prioritypass.com/en/loungesearch?entity=4ee3833b-ef46-4d43-bb75-239c9923ce7f


That's the lounge we use as well and I'm wondering if you have used it before yourself.  If not, I will tell you that with two people its not to hard to find spots to sit however last August there were four of us and it took a while to find seating together so you may want to be prepared for that.  Its a very nice lounge, just not real big.  Nice to have a place to go though and get snacks included instead of having to break the bank.  Those airport snacks are costly!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I never knew this existed either!  I wonder if my family might have been able to use it in the past.  I wonder if we could use it in 3 months time!

I'm now confused as to which AMEX card I have.  When I click on one of the links below and choose "filter benefits by card", the closest looking card I get is the "AMEX Reserve CC" but it's a darker color than mine.  Mine is silver, not dark grey.  Plus my bill says my card is an AMEX Air Miles Platinum CC".  I don't see that listed on the website.  Oh, hang on.  The card listed on my bill show up on the AMEX website however.

I will have to phone AMEX on Monday now.  I'd really like to know if my card would let us use the lounge in April.

Hmm... after looking through the cards on AMEX website I don't believe this card gets lounge access.  That's too bad.



Debbie said:


> I have a question for those with the AMEX Platinum card. Can you use it to access the lounge at Pearson? I've never given it much thought, but if I can, that would help pass a long layover next month.





dancin Disney style said:


> Pretty sure the AM Amex doesn't get you in.  You CAN purchase entrance at a discount as a perk of AM.  I think you just have to show your card at the door.  Basically though, unless you have a long layover it's not worth the cost.





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It does show the basic AMEX Platinum card as having access, so I think the Platinum AM card would be eligible as well...one thing to note is that the lounges are not in as convenient locations as say the Air Canada Maple Leaf Lounges...I just checked for our past Christmas flight and the lounge was at the other end of the airport from where our gate was, so not an option for us.  In the USA, it must be a Platinum "Business" or "Corporate" card to gain access.





Donald - my hero said:


> *No, the Platium AM AMEX doesn't give you access for free ... you can see the difference in this chart on the AMEX website
> View attachment 294435
> There is a discount if you fly on Westjet though ...
> from the Plaza Lounge Website
> Canada — We give you one more reason to fly WestJet! When departing from or transiting through Toronto Pearson, Vancouver or Edmonton, now all WestJet passengers are welcome to a 20% discount offer on all walk-in prices to Plaza Premium Lounge.
> AND if you're not flying WestJet there is this from the AM website
> View attachment 294436*


----------



## kimbert

Disney Addicted said:


> A few nights ago I'm lying in bed, unable to sleep, and my thoughts turn to Air Miles and their travel certificate program.  A random thought floats up, wondering how the current travel certificates compare to when a person had to phone Air Miles and book vacations direct with AM Agents.
> 
> I remembered this morning and took a look at the cruise we booked in September 2015.
> 
> 28,113 Air Miles converted to $3,795.26.  Worked out to .135 cents per Air Mile.  (We had to pay more OOP as at that time AMs could not be applied against the deposit, port fees & taxes but my AMs covered over half the cost of the cruise).
> 
> Talk about a change though.  From .135 cents to .11 cents in value.  I'm glad Air Miles is making it easier to book things ourselves instead of needing to phone them, but it's a bit disappointing to realize the drop.  In cents, it doesn't seem too much.  But added up, it makes a big difference.  $22.73 every $100.  My original AM of 28,113 would have lost $702.83 in value if I was using it now instead of in 2015.
> 
> Makes me more determined to track every Air Mile and insist AM credit my missing/non-posted Air Miles!
> 
> Random thoughts brought to you by sleepless nights!  LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the Air Miles tips and Happy New Year!




So I also had this thought, as I asked for an AirMiles travel package dept. value just this year before deciding to use them for the Cdn WDW passes. At that time they were still worth 0.135. So when the new certificates came out, I was confused how I could use them for Disney rooms like I used to, and I was on a chat where the rep. said "And the value stays the same, so Yay!" and I stopped and thought... hang on no they didn't! However, when I re-chatted and explained my frustration/anger, I was informed that actually, shortly after had I called for my Jan. quote, but BEFORE the certificates arrived in the summer, they changed the value to 0.11 per AM for packages/cruises.

So... AM can say "The value didn't change when we introduced the certificates!" only because the value changed ~8mos before the certificates existed... Convenient? Oh well, can't fight the system and win all the time. I still consider anything I can get covered for free, for one of our Disney trips a good use of points.


----------



## blue888

kimbert said:


> So I also had this thought, as I asked for an AirMiles travel package dept. value just this year before deciding to use them for the Cdn WDW passes. At that time they were still worth 0.135. So when the new certificates came out, I was confused how I could use them for Disney rooms like I used to, and I was on a chat where the rep. said "And the value stays the same, so Yay!" and I stopped and thought... hang on no they didn't! However, when I re-chatted and explained my frustration/anger, I was informed that actually, shortly after had I called for my Jan. quote, but BEFORE the certificates arrived in the summer, they changed the value to 0.11 per AM for packages/cruises.
> 
> So... AM can say "The value didn't change when we introduced the certificates!" only because the value changed ~8mos before the certificates existed... Convenient? Oh well, can't fight the system and win all the time. I still consider anything I can get covered for free, for one of our Disney trips a good use of points.



Do the travel certificates have an expiry date?  Just wondering if you can collect travel certificates over a longer period of time, or do you have to save up AM's and buy them all at once.

So they can be used towards Disney hotels still? Directly through AM's?   What about Disney vacation packages?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> That's the lounge we use as well and I'm wondering if you have used it before yourself.  If not, I will tell you that with two people its not to hard to find spots to sit however last August there were four of us and it took a while to find seating together so you may want to be prepared for that.  Its a very nice lounge, just not real big.  Nice to have a place to go though and get snacks included instead of having to break the bank.  Those airport snacks are costly!



Thanks for the tip! No, we haven't used it before.  There are four of us (MIL will have to pay $27 US).  We are getting picked up at 8:15am from our resort and flight is at 12:10pm.  Who knows, depending on security, we might not even get to use them!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

blue888 said:


> Do the travel certificates have an expiry date?  Just wondering if you can collect travel certificates over a longer period of time, or do you have to save up AM's and buy them all at once.



This is what I'm wondering as well. With TripCentral in NS and NB only, we have to have ALL of the certificates at the time of booking and pay in FULL.

Also, will you still be able to use the certificates once Air Miles rolls out the new online booking system?


----------



## kimbert

blue888 said:


> Do the travel certificates have an expiry date?  Just wondering if you can collect travel certificates over a longer period of time, or do you have to save up AM's and buy them all at once.
> 
> So they can be used towards Disney hotels still? Directly through AM's?   What about Disney vacation packages?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is what I'm wondering as well. With TripCentral in NS and NB only, we have to have ALL of the certificates at the time of booking and pay in FULL.
> 
> Also, will you still be able to use the certificates once Air Miles rolls out the new online booking system?



So I reviewed the chat message again, and in between the agent quoting me terms and conditions, they also said "you can redeem for the trip central certificates and you can use up to 10 certifcates" (specifying trip central as I am in NS), and also this, in response to me asking how do I get my Disney Package vacation (like I used to get when I called AM package department):

Georges: the travel agents book with the suppliers (ie the tour operator)

Georges: and those are the same suppliers for the travel agents

Georges: so in other words instead of booking with X travel agent you are having the flexibility to access more travel agents from a list online and book your Disney Package vacation with the travel agent you pick

So I hope that's as clear as mud. And, in copying and pasting, I just noticed the giant red flag of: up to 10 certificates....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> I just noticed the giant red flag of: up to 10 certificates....



um, that's only $1000 LOL

Edit to add: I wonder if that is 10 certificates per person, or per double occupancy booking?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I really wonder how the online booking system is going to differ from the current.  Hopefully we won't have a limit to how many miles we use.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> So I reviewed the chat message again, and in between the agent quoting me terms and conditions, they also said "you can redeem for the trip central certificates and you can use up to 10 certifcates" (specifying trip central as I am in NS), .



I just did the Live Chat with TripCentral.ca and asked about the certificate limit:

[Me] Is there a limit number of certificates I can apply to a booking? 
[Karishma Kaul] I dont think so but let me double check
[Me] ok thank you 
[Karishma Kaul] there is no limit but you will need to redeem miles direct with airmiles and get travel certificates and you can use that value towards the trip.

I wonder if Air Miles won't let you order more the 10?  Not sure what they are saying here...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was just reading through the complaints on the Air Miles Facebook page (Oh, man. There were some doozies!) and came across someone asking about the vouchers and if there was an expiry to them, etc.  The facebook rep said this:

 Hi Donna, I regret to hear that you are let down with the new Partnership with Transat. I understand that as an ONYX Collector you want to be able to reap some more benefits when booking a package. With the new partnership with Transat we are currently in a transition period with our travel certificates. We currently do not have any Onyx specific promotions with the certificates but when we launch our white label site we will have Onyx promotions so definitely stay tuned! I will be sure to pass along your feedback. Have a great day and all the best in 2018!


----------



## blue888

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was just reading through the complaints on the Air Miles Facebook page (Oh, man. There were some doozies!) and came across someone asking about the vouchers and if there was an expiry to them, etc.  The facebook rep said this:
> 
> Hi Donna, I regret to hear that you are let down with the new Partnership with Transat. I understand that as an ONYX Collector you want to be able to reap some more benefits when booking a package. With the new partnership with Transat we are currently in a transition period with our travel certificates. We currently do not have any Onyx specific promotions with the certificates but when we launch our white label site we will have Onyx promotions so definitely stay tuned! I will be sure to pass along your feedback. Have a great day and all the best in 2018!


So once they have their online site going, there should be some promotions for onyx members, hopefully. 

I'm still note sure if they expire or not. hmmm


----------



## ottawamom

As they promised, BMO World Elite M/C has reduced the benefit of flight discount to 15% effective this morning. Glad I could make use of the 25% discount as much as I could while it was there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> As they promised, BMO World Elite M/C has reduced the benefit of flight discount to 15% effective this morning. Glad I could make use of the 25% discount as much as I could while it was there.



But, I thought if you were Onyx you received up to 40% off flights LOL  Like that would ever happen.  

It might not be in my best interest using miles for flights now.  With the crappy flight times and higher rate of miles needed, plus having to pay for the taxes and fees, I might as well pay for flights out of pocket and use my miles towards our actual cruises.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They haven't changed their T&C yet though:

*Terms and Conditions*


Exclusive 25% Flight Discount: Fly on any AIR MILES flight within North America for 25% fewer reward miles when you book through airmiles.ca or by calling 1-888-247-6453. For example, you could redeem a 1,300 reward miles flight for only 975 reward miles – the only credit card with this offer. If you have the BMO®† AIR MILES® World Elite MasterCard®*, when you redeem AIR MILES® reward miles for a flight in North America you will receive a 25% discount from the number of AIR MILES reward miles you would ordinarily require. North America includes flight travel within Canada, from Canada to the United States of America, including Hawaii and Alaska, excluding Puerto Rico and flight travel within the United States and flight travel to and from Mexico. This benefit does not apply to Cash + Miles Rewards. For flight redemptions: There are no blackout periods. This benefit does not apply to the cash portion of the flight redemption (such as airport improvement fees and booking fees) or to the flight component of package vacations and cruises. This benefit cannot be combined with any other offer. To redeem for Travel Rewards, you must have accumulated sufficient AIR MILES reward miles to your Dream Balance. Collectors must pay applicable surcharges, fees and taxes on air travel Rewards. Travel Rewards may be subject to a minimum advance booking and availability from participating Suppliers. For complete details, see current Program Terms and Conditions available at airmiles.ca or the AIR MILES Customer Care Centre at 1-888-AIR MILES (in Toronto (416) 226-5171).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

blue888 said:


> I'm still note sure if they expire or not. hmmm



They don't expire.  I've read that over different posts.

I'm just waiting to see what this new system looks like before I start buying anything.


----------



## pigletto

I have a few questions that I am sure have been answered at some point, but I didn’t turn up anything in a search.

Am I able to switch my balance from dream miles to cash miles now and have the airmiles STB mile post as cash when they come in ? I think I read a post where ottawamom said that.

And if so, am I able to buy Sobey’s gift cards with cash miles? If i can do that, I will  use them at Freshco for a month or two, and put my grocery budget in the vacation fund. Seems like it would be better to just have straight cash in the vacation fund istead of worrying about certificate rules.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I have a few questions that I am sure have been answered at some point, but I didn’t turn up anything in a search.
> 
> Am I able to switch my balance from dream miles to cash miles now and have the airmiles STB mile post as cash when they come in ? I think I read a post where ottawamom said that.
> 
> And if so, am I able to buy Sobey’s gift cards with cash miles? If i can do that, I will  use them at Freshco for a month or two, and put my grocery budget in the vacation fund. Seems like it would be better to just have straight cash in the vacation fund istead of worrying about certificate rules.




Yes change your preference before they post and they will go to your Current choice.

*Q: When will the Miles be added to my Collector Account?*

*A:* Both the Bonus Miles you get for just shopping at each Partner and the Bonus Miles you get for using 3, 5 or 7 different offers will be deposited into your Collector Account, based on your current balance preference, within 120 days after the promotion ends.

*Q: Will the Miles be deposited in my Dream Account or Cash Account?*

*A: *Miles will be deposited into your Collector Account based on your current balance preference. You can change your preference at any time. Set your preference now.

Now for the second part, using Cash miles to purchase Sobeys GC.

*How to use your AIR MILES Cash Miles for eVouchers*
Redeem online for a Grocery Gift Card for yourself or friends and family. Every 95 Miles = $10 off your purchase

*Redeem for AIR MILES eVouchers*




Print and present your Grocery Gift Card at your nearest participating store to use towards your purchase.

Valid at all participating Sobeys, Safeway, IGA*, IGA Extra, Foodland, Co-op, Thrifty Foods, Rachelle-Béry and Lawtons Drugs.

Not certain it could be used at FreshCo. My regular Sobeys GC do mention being able to use it at FreshCo specifically. I guess you would probably have to get one and try to see if it would work.

Alternative solution. Maybe if you had a number of the E-cards and went to Sobeys and asked about combining them all onto one GC, the store would put the E-cards onto a regular Sobeys GC which is good at FreshCo. Just a thought. Never mind that won't work as they do not allow Grocery Gift cards to be used to purchase corporate GC.

Grocery Gift Cards are valid at participating Sobeys, Foodland, Co-op, IGA*, IGA Extra, Safeway, Thrifty Foods, Rachelle-Béry and Lawtons Drugs stores in Canada. Grocery Gift Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except corporate gift cards, Safeway fuel or as prohibited by law. 

***After doing some more digging. The GC you purchase in store is a Sobeys Corporate GC which is different, I believe, from the Grocery Gift Card that you can redeem for on the Airmiles website.***


----------



## pigletto

Thank you so much Ottawamom!! That answers all my questions. 
I think my strategy would be to keep the vouchers and use them on sale items and things that are regularly priced at Sobeys, and do the rest of my shopping elsewhere. It would take longer to maximize their use and divert the funds to my vacation account that way, but I have time.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm...
No threshold Load and Go at Rexall and No Rexall coupon email??? Hmmm....
Might have to reconsider my shop for this week............
Hugs Mel


----------



## M&M mom

Shop The Block airmiles question!
I am waiting for my 2000 airmiles from the Shop The Block promotion.  I believe it can take up 120 days to be given the miles.  For people who have done this kind of promotion before, how long does it usually take?  The 120 days?  I need to order Disney tickets for our march vacation and I was hoping to receive these miles to purchase another ticket with my miles.  Should I hold out a few more days to see if I will get the miles or just order the Disney tickets and pay for them?


----------



## ottawamom

There have been posts about the STB Bonus miles being posted late January. Given that you are going March Break and will want to make Fastpass reservations that may be cutting it too close. If you live in Toronto and they have the tickets in stock when you order, then you likely would get your ticket withing 2 or 3 days, elsewhere in the country you are likely looking at a week or two from the time of ordering.

This assumes all gets posted correctly with your STB promotion and that you don't have to follow up a fight for a higher reward level. You may want to consider purchasing your ticket with the Canadian discount through Disney and bank those airmiles for another adventure.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm...
> No threshold Load and Go at Rexall and No Rexall coupon email??? Hmmm....
> Might have to reconsider my shop for this week............
> Hugs Mel



I'm kinda hoping they are just playing games with us to keep us on our toes in January. Last week that infamous (Ottawa area) coupon popped up randomly on a Tuesday. If they are going to have the offers only good for Wednesday and Thursday then we still have tomorrow to see something shows up.

If not I'll make my purchases where the prices are the cheapest. (Are you listening Rexall, keep those Airmiles coming or we're shopping elsewhere)


----------



## isabellea

Just back from my 4h grocery run (2h in car)! Went to Foodland and Rachelle-Béry and collected 405 AM. DH calculated that it was worth it for me to drive to Foodland in ON when I can accumulate at least 200AM. 

These are the special I found in-store at Foodland that I didn't see posted here or in the flyer: 
Quaker Oat: 15AM when you buy 2 1kg bags at 3.99$ each (Quaker oatmeal in individual packets also had AM but I don't remember the details)
Special K cereals: 50AM when you buy 3 boxes at 3.99$ (pretty good promotion since at IGA_QC the equivalent promotion this week is Get 20 AM when you buy 2). I think the Quaker Granola cereals had the same promo.
Clorox products: 5AM when you buy 2

Now my freezer is full of Villagio bread. Luckily, its our favourite brand so it won't be a problem eating it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Do the travel certificates have an expiry date?  Just wondering if you can collect travel certificates over a longer period of time, or do you have to save up AM's and buy them all at once.
> 
> So they can be used towards Disney hotels still? Directly through AM's?   What about Disney vacation packages?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This is what I'm wondering as well. With TripCentral in NS and NB only, we have to have ALL of the certificates at the time of booking and pay in FULL.
> 
> Also, will you still be able to use the certificates once Air Miles rolls out the new online booking system?





kimbert said:


> So I reviewed the chat message again, and in between the agent quoting me terms and conditions, they also said "you can redeem for the trip central certificates and you can use up to 10 certifcates" (specifying trip central as I am in NS), and also this, in response to me asking how do I get my Disney Package vacation (like I used to get when I called AM package department):
> 
> Georges: the travel agents book with the suppliers (ie the tour operator)
> 
> Georges: and those are the same suppliers for the travel agents
> 
> Georges: so in other words instead of booking with X travel agent you are having the flexibility to access more travel agents from a list online and book your Disney Package vacation with the travel agent you pick
> 
> So I hope that's as clear as mud. And, in copying and pasting, I just noticed the giant red flag of: up to 10 certificates....





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> um, that's only $1000 LOL
> 
> Edit to add: I wonder if that is 10 certificates per person, or per double occupancy booking?



*We were outta town for a bit and i couldn't answer this using my phone .... sorry!*
*OK, for the travel vouchers (and i won't be getting into the can of worms over the value now compared to before or in the future since this isn't something we can solve or pretend to comprehend!)*

*Vouchers do NOT expire - someone has some of them already and shared the fine print with us (@bababear_50)*
*There is no limit to the number of dream vouchers you can use this info is on BOTH the AM site and the travel agency site*
*These can only be used on package or cruise bookings, so no go on the Disney rooms*
*There will be an option to book travel packages/cruise on-line at some point in 2018 (i ain't holding my breath on a timeline) *
*Deciding to cash in as soon as you get enough for a voucher is a personal thing, for us it's fun watching the balance grow -- but dang thing hasn't budged since the new year, but others want to have them in hand.*
*What you've seen and experienced with customer service (both on-line, over the phone & even in person) is confusion over a relatively new system that is just different enough from the previous one to be mistaken as NOT different. THAT had a limit to the quantity of vouchers used (still exists for cash vouchers) Add a dash of some AM reps who are still pretty green and things get messy. I'm by no means an expert on this subject, just sharing the info I've collected in my files *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm...
> No threshold Load and Go at Rexall and No Rexall coupon email??? Hmmm....
> Might have to reconsider my shop for this week............
> Hugs Mel





ottawamom said:


> I'm kinda hoping they are just playing games with us to keep us on our toes in January. Last week that infamous (Ottawa area) coupon popped up randomly on a Tuesday. If they are going to have the offers only good for Wednesday and Thursday then we still have tomorrow to see something shows up.
> 
> If not I'll make my purchases where the prices are the cheapest. (Are you listening Rexall, keep those Airmiles coming or we're shopping elsewhere)


*Last week's Rexall coupon didn't show up until after 9 pm on Monday and LOOK it just got here NOW ( I just refreshed my email and poof it's here now). It's not good IMHO  and without a targeted threshold offer I'm not even going to bother using it -- and i have several things i need. Like other have said prices are high on certain items and it's hard for me to get there!*

*Spend $50.00 get 80 AM Valid Jan 17th & 18th*


----------



## damo

Here is a prime Rexall example of why they need Air Miles...both load and go and emails.  

Aerius 30s are $37.99 at Rexall.  They are $27.99 at Walmart.  Unless I get at least 100 AM for that individual purchase, I am losing.  

Either Rexall needs to continue with the large AM bonuses or they need to considerably lower their prices


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Here is a prime Rexall example of why they need Air Miles...both load and go and emails.
> 
> Aerius 30s are $37.99 at Rexall.  They are $27.99 at Walmart.  Unless I get at least 100 AM for that individual purchase, I am losing.
> 
> Either Rexall needs to continue with the large AM bonuses or they need to considerably lower their prices


I completely agree. My son takes Reactine. I can get 120 pills at Costco for less than they charge for 30 of them at Rexall. In fact, there is nothing at all that I can find cheaper at Rexall. Add in the fact that it’s one town over, and it makes no sense to go there anymore. I’ll save more not setting foot in the store than I ever will with airmiles at this rate.


----------



## kerreyn

I have a couple of targeted offers for Rexall, but I don't think I'd make the $50 if I went and bought only those targeted items.  If this keeps up, I'll just go to Safeway, their prices are better and I'll still get air miles.


----------



## M&M mom

ottawamom said:


> There have been posts about the STB Bonus miles being posted late January. Given that you are going March Break and will want to make Fastpass reservations that may be cutting it too close. If you live in Toronto and they have the tickets in stock when you order, then you likely would get your ticket withing 2 or 3 days, elsewhere in the country you are likely looking at a week or two from the time of ordering.
> 
> This assumes all gets posted correctly with your STB promotion and that you don't have to follow up a fight for a higher reward level. You may want to consider purchasing your ticket with the Canadian discount through Disney and bank those airmiles for another adventure.


Thanks for your thoughts.  I think I will do what you suggested.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I would have paid ANY price this afternoon at Rexall for some Gaviscon, had a gastritis attack on the way home from Toronto and ran out of my emergency stock before i could get all the way home. Popped into the Rexall that's across from the bus station and discovered Gaviscon was on sale, had bonus miles AND i had a decent targeted offer to combine but the shelf was empty! My favourite cashier came up to me as i pondered the situation and offered to check the order. When she came back empty-handed she confirmed that the email coupon will no longer work at that location, gave me a hug and told me she'd miss me (she knows i only shop there for the miles!!)*

*The Duck is sad, feels like crap, and really concerned about how we will earn miles towards a holiday now! We've made a total of 121 miles this year so far and that won't cut it! (this is a selfie i took just now  )*


----------



## ottawamom

Hope you're feeling better soon. Nothing worse than being in pain and unable to get something to make it better.

I do have another question though. Why is it that your Rexall is no longer accepting the email coupon. Is it a regular Rexall? I am concerned that the Rexall locations accepting the email may soon be dropping off one by one. I thought they all had to accept them.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I completely agree. My son takes Reactine. I can get 120 pills at Costco for less than they charge for 30 of them at Rexall. In fact, there is nothing at all that I can find cheaper at Rexall. Add in the fact that it’s one town over, and it makes no sense to go there anymore. I’ll save more not setting foot in the store than I ever will with airmiles at this rate.



I take prescription Cetirizine 20 mg. /a.k.a. Reactine.
I bought a pill cutter and just cut them in half which saved me a ton of money.
I have slowly been able to taper off of this medication and only use it in emergencies. I found it was contributing to my weight gain.
In order for me to shop at Rexall I need both a Load-N-Go Rexall threshold offer and an Rexall email coupon to make it worth my while.
No warm woolies from the Pharmacy staff at my Rexall................... I get the feeling I'm interrupting their day.
Lets hope Rexall gets it together soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon. Nothing worse than being in pain and unable to get something to make it better.
> 
> I do have another question though. Why is it that your Rexall is no longer accepting the email coupon. Is it a regular Rexall? I am concerned that the Rexall locations accepting the email may soon be dropping off one by one. I thought they all had to accept them.


*Thanks, tummy has almost settled down but it will be days before i feel like i haven't been run over by a truck!*
*I guess i didn't make myself clear, let's try this again, shall we?*

*This Rexall was the first one that followed the wording on the survey coupon and takes it off pre-tax (meaning you need to be well over the threshold to use it!)*
*NOW they will be following the wording on the coupon that says "Cannot be combined with any other Airmiles store wide coupon or load + go offer" which will eliminate the ability to double-dip. There is zero recourse when it is clearly printed (in very large letters) on the coupon which is why i didn't press last week and why there is no way on-line chat will help either.*

*There are 3 Rexalls in our city and 2 follow the wording on the coupons to the letter and one of them still lets you use the $5.00 coupon and applies it post-tax, I have no idea how they will handle the bonus miles coupon. *

*I've had a good run with Rexall, some week's snagging close to 600 AM for just over $100 (multiple sales using the coupon repeatedly) but they are gradually shutting me down -- gone are the paper coupons that i would print multiple copies of and re-use for the 2 week period of time and now this ... <sigh>*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro (Ontario) flyer might help out some of us, posted on Smartcanucks, Metro upcoming Thursday to Sunday, spend 95 cash miles earn 50.  Once per collector per day.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/424817-metro-gta-jan-18-24-a-canada/


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is sad, feels like crap, and really concerned about how we will earn miles towards a holiday now! We've made a total of 121 miles this year so far and that won't cut it! (this is a selfie i took just now  )*



I hope you feel better soon!

My AM account looks just like yours. I’m at a whopping 134 so far this year. It’s brutally slow this year. I’m trying to console myself by telling myself that my miles are low, but so are Rexall’s profits. If we’re all keeping our money in our pockets, or spending it elsewhere, maybe Rexall will get the message. 

I’m feeling the same way about Safeway, actually. Other than Blue Friday promotions, I take my grocery shopping elsewhere. It’s too sad to spend 100$ on groceries and earn 5 base miles!


----------



## isabellea

Poor Jacqueline! I hope you're feeling better! I also have digestive issues and before the Holidays I had quite a few days bound to my bed until I could function again. I now cut all dairy and feeling better but Zantac and digestive enzymes are still my best friends sometimes. 

Anyone else noticed the 'use some of your AM cash at Shell and get 20AM bonus AM' from the AM app? I first saw it when I switched my app to ON instead of QC but now that I am back to QC it's still on so this offer should be for eastern Canada and ON also.. I tried to pay with my cash AM at Shell in Vankleek Hill yesterday but they couldn't do it at this location. I'll try next time I go to Shell.


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> Anyone else noticed the 'use some of your AM cash at Shell and get 20AM bonus AM' from the AM app? I first saw it when I switched my app to ON instead of QC but now that I am back to QC it's still on so this offer should be for eastern Canada and ON also.. I tried to pay with my cash AM at Shell in Vankleek Hill yesterday but they couldn't do it at this location. I'll try next time I go to Shell.



This might be account specific, I have this (started Jan 8 until Mar 7) and my husband doesn't ... or we are just missing it!

Hope you feel better soon Jacqueline


----------



## bababear_50

A Snuggle blanket for Jacqueline.
Hugs to you Hon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## worldwidepayne

Days In the Sun said:


> This might be account specific, I have this (started Jan 8 until Mar 7) and my husband doesn't ... or we are just missing it!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Jacqueline


This offer is not account specific.   I was at Shell yesterday and took advantage of the offer.   There was signage about it on the pump.  It is in for a while and can be done multiple times.


----------



## Days In the Sun

worldwidepayne said:


> This offer is not account specific.   I was at Shell yesterday and took advantage of the offer.   There was signage about it on the pump.  It is in for a while and can be done multiple times.



Thanks, good to know.  I went through his account on the app after seeing your post and the offer is there but he definitely doesn't have it listed when I go through their website, he has other shell offers but not the cashback one.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. The times they are a changing, I'm afraid. As Donald reported earlier things are definitely changing. I purchased a number of items to qualify for two targets L&G. Those posted without issue. I also used the email coupon. That did not post. Fortunately, for me, the cashier manually posted the 80AM from the email coupon.

She said the email coupon didn't work earlier in the day either so she was going to speak with her manager about it. My guess is it will be a no-go next week.

Oh well, it was a good run while it lasted!

Report back with your Rexall experiences this week (If you're still shopping there that is).


----------



## hdrolfe

My question is, why do they keep sending the email coupon if it won't work with Load and Go? that makes no sense to me, regardless of what the coupon says. So we are supposed to just not load anything unless it's for more than the emailed coupon? What good are the LnG then? I mean mine are usually for an extra 10 or 20 AM, unless I get a spend threshold. It all seems like a lot of work to me. I haven't had the opportunity to try yet, I haven't needed anything and the bonuses don't seem worth it to me, yet. This is rather annoying though, I am not sure where to shop any more, I gave up on Shoppers because of the merger with the other points, now I can't get AM? I don't like Walmart unless I have to. What does that leave?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. The times they are a changing, I'm afraid. As Donald reported earlier things are definitely changing. I purchased a number of items to qualify for two targets L&G. Those posted without issue. I also used the email coupon. That did not post. Fortunately, for me, the cashier manually posted the 80AM from the email coupon.
> 
> She said the email coupon didn't work earlier in the day either so she was going to speak with her manager about it. My guess is it will be a no-go next week.
> 
> Oh well, it was a good run while it lasted!
> 
> Report back with your Rexall experiences this week (If you're still shopping there that is).



Were you using the Rexall survey coupon as well?


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't use the survey coupon for $5 off. Just the email S$50 G80AM and two L&G items. I agree with hdrolfe, how are we supposed to know if we are going to use the loaded items before going to the store. That and once you've loaded an item I don't think you can unload it if you decide to use the email instead.

I'm not 100% certain the failure of the email coupon to load was a store glitch or a system wide problem. That's why I hoped others who maybe doing a shop today or tomorrow could chime in with their experiences so that we could second guess the situation.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> I didn't use the survey coupon for $5 off. Just the email S$50 G80AM and two L&G items. I agree with hdrolfe, how are we supposed to know if we are going to use the loaded items before going to the store. That and once you've loaded an item I don't think you can unload it if you decide to use the email instead.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain the failure of the email coupon to load was a store glitch or a system wide problem. That's why I hoped others who maybe doing a shop today or tomorrow could chime in with their experiences so that we could second guess the situation.



Split your order into two purchases one with your load and go, and one with the paper coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

I would have except that I needed to $ from the loaded items to meet the threshold of the email coupon.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I didn't use the survey coupon for $5 off. Just the email S$50 G80AM and two L&G items. I agree with hdrolfe, how are we supposed to know if we are going to use the loaded items before going to the store. That and once you've loaded an item I don't think you can unload it if you decide to use the email instead.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain the failure of the email coupon to load was a store glitch or a system wide problem. That's why I hoped others who maybe doing a shop today or tomorrow could chime in with their experiences so that we could second guess the situation.



Hmmm, sounds like they are trying to change the system but they need to get the bugs out. Let's hope it was just the system was down. Agree you can't unload LGO.
Is the emailed coupon code on your receipt at all?  Maybe you'll get lucky and get the email coupon twice.

Wasn't going to shop this week but might just give it a try now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yessss. Sobeys Atlantic has the buy $200 gift card, get 100 miles offer this weekend! I think I might have to do this twice.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not AM related:

With Optimum points, if I have three different offers loaded and they all expire on the same date, will I get credit for all three?  All three expire Jan 19.  

Spend $30 get 10x points, Spend $50 get 8000 points, Spend $15 on select brands get 4000 points.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Hmmm, sounds like they are trying to change the system but they need to get the bugs out. Let's hope it was just the system was down. Agree you can't unload LGO.
> Is the emailed coupon code on your receipt at all?  Maybe you'll get lucky and get the email coupon twice.
> 
> Wasn't going to shop this week but might just give it a try now.



I hadn't looked at that. Yes the line for Sp$50 G80AM is there the 80 AM just didn't show up on the receipt. Will let you know tomorrow if I get an extra 80AM posted as a result.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not AM related:
> 
> With Optimum points, if I have three different offers loaded and they all expire on the same date, will I get credit for all three?  All three expire Jan 19.
> 
> Spend $30 get 10x points, Spend $50 get 8000 points, Spend $15 on select brands get 4000 points.



I would imagine if you were to split it up into three separate transactions that met the 3 individual thresholds it should.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New update to redeeming cash miles appeared today*

*Daily cap for in-store AIR MILES Cash redemptions increased to $750
AIR MILES underscores overall commitment to making it easier for Collectors to reward themselves

TORONTO, January 17, 2018 – Today, the AIR MILES Reward Program is announcing it is increasing the daily cap for in-store AIR MILES Cash redemptions to $750 (7,125 Cash Miles) per Collector Account, per day. The cap for in-store AIR MILES Cash redemptions at Shell remains at $60 (570 Cash Miles) per transaction, for up to 5 transactions a day. Gift cards and near-cash products will continue to be excluded.

To make Cash redemptions even more convenient for Collectors, AIR MILES is no longer requiring the presence of a physical AIR MILES Card in order to process AIR MILES Cash redemptions at participating Partner locations equipped for digital AIR MILES Cards processing.

In December, AIR MILES adjusted the daily cap for in-store AIR MILES Cash redemptions to $750 as a limited-time promotion for the holidays. AIR MILES has also made several enhancements within its fraud detection and digital capabilities, including:


The requirement for PIN to review Account balances on airmiles.ca
Mandatory PIN at sign-in to the AIR MILES App and the ability to lock and unlock AIR MILES Cash balances directly from the App
Continued fraud monitoring processes and procedures
“AIR MILES is dedicated to making the reward experience as seamless as possible for all Collectors,” said Blair Cameron, President of the AIR MILES Reward Program, “The increased cap will enable them to use Cash Miles for bigger purchases at participating Partner locations, ultimately giving them greater flexibility and choice when making AIR MILES Cash redemptions in-store.”
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a baby shower next weekend, so I was going to go there to buy everything plus my weekly milk run.  

The highest dollar spend is $50, so I was going to hit that, and hope to include the other two lower amounts as well. I don't want to spend $50+$30+$15.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for you Mel -- is that a real blanket that you have access to or just an image you snagged from somewhere? I think i NEED that!!! My life is becoming a tad overwhelming at the moment and I think that blankie would help me do THIS ...*
*



*


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not AM related:
> 
> With Optimum points, if I have three different offers loaded and they all expire on the same date, will I get credit for all three?  All three expire Jan 19.
> 
> Spend $30 get 10x points, Spend $50 get 8000 points, Spend $15 on select brands get 4000 points.



Unfortunately not, the spend $xxx coupons do not combine, their system runs through your loaded offers and selects the one with the highest points.  For example, lets say you spent $30 but it included $15 worth of the "select" brands, the system compares the 3000 points from the first one vs 4000 points from the second and awards the 4000.

The exception to this are product specific coupons, so say also have 20x points on milk, you would get those product points as well as a threshold spend points.  FWIW, you can also combine a weekend gift card promo or senior's day promo with an optimum loaded promo.

Subject to change in two weeks lol!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for you Mel -- is that a real blanket that you have access to or just an image you snagged from somewhere? I think i NEED that!!! My life is becoming a tad overwhelming at the moment and I think that blankie would help me do THIS ...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi Hon
Love it!!!
Sorry sweetie but it is jut a picture I googled BUT I bet if you showed someone who makes blankets (crochets) the picture they would be able to make you one. Yep some days I just want to curl up with a warm blanket and color tooo. Hugs Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not AM related:
> 
> With Optimum points, if I have three different offers loaded and they all expire on the same date, will I get credit for all three?  All three expire Jan 19.
> 
> Spend $30 get 10x points, Spend $50 get 8000 points, Spend $15 on select brands get 4000 points.



You'll one of the first 2 (if you spend $50, you'll get the 8000, if you only spend $30, you'll get 10X).  You don't get both of the threshold spends.  They $15 on brands is different and it stacks with either of the other 2.


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> You'll one of the first 2 (if you spend $50, you'll get the 8000, if you only spend $30, you'll get 10X).  You don't get both of the threshold spends.  They $15 on brands is different and it stacks with either of the other 2.



I've tried stacking the $15/4k Loblaws coupon and it didn't work, perhaps I was purchasing a product that didn't get entered in the system properly??? Anyway, good to know, I'll try it again tomorrow.

Update:  I was at Shoppers this afternoon with a 2k wus $10 and 4k wus $15 on Loblaws products loaded.  Spent $15 and received the 4k but not the 2k, the 2k is still loaded. Last time I tried to stack I had 12k/$50 and $15/4k Loblaws and only received the 12k. YMMV.

Didn't get to Rexall, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## star72232

Days In the Sun said:


> I've tried stacking the $15/4k Loblaws coupon and it didn't work, perhaps I was purchasing a product that didn't get entered in the system properly??? Anyway, good to know, I'll try it again tomorrow.
> 
> Update:  I was at Shoppers this afternoon with a 2k wus $10 and 4k wus $15 on Loblaws products loaded.  Spent $15 and received the 4k but not the 2k, the 2k is still loaded. Last time I tried to stack I had 12k/$50 and $15/4k Loblaws and only received the 12k. YMMV.
> 
> Didn't get to Rexall, perhaps tomorrow.



The 4000pt coupon has been problematic.   It should be stacking, but I know the Shoppers I go to wasn't having it post for anyone.  In fact, I'm contacting them now because mine didn't go through.  That's a problem with the system, it's not because they aren't supposed to stack.

ETA - the cashier was sure they should both work and said that it wasn't posting for anyone.  I've done it before as part of a bigger spend and had it work properly.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm online with AM chat.  Does anyone remember the link to the Insurance quiz that was 25 AM?  They are asking for the link and I can not find it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I'm online with AM chat.  Does anyone remember the link to the Insurance quiz that was 25 AM?  They are asking for the link and I can not find it.


*Sorry i missed this! The link is in the first post -- but it hasn't said that it's worth 25 AM for a very long time ...10 AM now.*

*Insurance Quiz to earn 10 AM*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-19-to-25/all

Foodland Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-january-19-to-25/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nothing worth mentioning for Safeway in the west.  I think I will focus on Shoppers with their 20X points on Saturday and PC plus this weekend!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

PC Plus is really good this week for me.  I think I'll just buy one $200 gc at Sobeys to get 100 miles, then rack up the points at Superstore.


----------



## blue888

Wow, nothing in next week's flyers either... bah.  I think I'll just use my IGA coupons with the 100AM if you spent $100.   Also another lousy change I noticed. I used to get a load and go offer from IGA (spent $160, get 35AM). It used to stack on top of the 100AM for $100 coupon, but it doesn't now.   Computer glitch? Or change in the system?  

I can't see the GC deal in my Sobey's flyer. Is that for a specific area?


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *We were outta town for a bit and i couldn't answer this using my phone .... sorry!*
> *OK, for the travel vouchers (and i won't be getting into the can of worms over the value now compared to before or in the future since this isn't something we can solve or pretend to comprehend!)*
> 
> *Vouchers do NOT expire - someone has some of them already and shared the fine print with us (@bababear_50)*
> *There is no limit to the number of dream vouchers you can use this info is on BOTH the AM site and the travel agency site*
> *These can only be used on package or cruise bookings, so no go on the Disney rooms*
> *There will be an option to book travel packages/cruise on-line at some point in 2018 (i ain't holding my breath on a timeline) *
> *Deciding to cash in as soon as you get enough for a voucher is a personal thing, for us it's fun watching the balance grow -- but dang thing hasn't budged since the new year, but others want to have them in hand.*
> *What you've seen and experienced with customer service (both on-line, over the phone & even in person) is confusion over a relatively new system that is just different enough from the previous one to be mistaken as NOT different. THAT had a limit to the quantity of vouchers used (still exists for cash vouchers) Add a dash of some AM reps who are still pretty green and things get messy. I'm by no means an expert on this subject, just sharing the info I've collected in my files *



Thanks, that is helpful.


----------



## isabellea

If you have a Jean Coutu, they have another promo spend 95AM cash and get 95AM until Wednesday.


----------



## kerreyn

Just saw the Rexall flyer for tomorrow. They have a spend $50 get 100am for Friday and Saturday, so looks like I'll skip the email coupon and go tomorrow. Hopefully I can scrape together the $50.

Safeway's flyer is a bust for me. I'm going to stop today and pick up some more McD's pods and water while there's still am deals on them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This stupid gut really has been beaten down this go round! Slow on the draw with the flyers this week .. let's see what we have (from the sounds of it not much!!)*
*Rexall ON  Rexall West*

*Having a bit of trouble sorting out the deets but it looks like if you spend $50.00 you can get CARP for free, and then get 20% off all Rexall brand products everyday.*
*Friday & Saturday ONLY Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*****Flyer is only good till Wednesday again****
*Sobeys Urban Fresh*
*Flyers says 1270 AM this week but they must have used the cloak of invisibilty on them cause i ain't seeing ANY!*
*Sobeys ON*

*Spend $75.00 get 15X base miles Fri-Sun MUST use coupon from the flyer*
*Chicken Franks or Bacon (neither of which sound or look appetizing!) $3.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Chunky Soup $1.99 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*Sobeys West*

*Spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Salmon "things" $7.99 buy 1 get 15 AM*
*Cold Cuts starting at $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Maple Syrup $6.99 buy 1 get 20 AM*
*Jamieson vitamins 20% off buy 4 get 100 AM (This is excellent return! When Rexall has spend $30 get 50 we stock up!)*
*Webber vitamins 20% off buy 2 get 50 AM *
*Sobeys Atlantic*

*$200 gift card get 100 AM Thursday - Saturday, need coupon from flyer*
*Old El Paso  products buy 2 get get 15 AM (looks like Bugels are included 2/$5)*
*Lots of other piddly offers*
*Foodland ON*

*Same gross chickee products  $4.49 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*They brag about 125 AM availble in the flyer this week *
*Glad sandwich bags $2 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Several offers that are around the 1:1 ratio ...*

*** oops forgot Metro!*
*Metro ON*

*Use 95 Cash Miles get 50 AM Thursday - Sunday*
*Christie/Peek Frean/Dad's cookies 2 for $6 get 15 AM*
*Danone Yogurts either $3.99 or $4.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*

*

*


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am struggling here... I decided to shop No frills tonight and skip Sobeys/Foodland.
Even my targeted grocery offers were crappy.
I am scanning the Rexall flyer to see if there is enough I need to = a $50.00 spend, again I might just skip Rexall this week too. I used to stock up on Toilet paper and paper towels but they are limiting the amounts now.
Two weeks of a dry spell for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did the Metro yogurt deal today and thought it might be worth mentioning, spent $10.47 on 3 Oikos plain greek yogurt 500g $3.49x3, basically same price I'd pay elsewhere.
20 am for buying 3 and cashed in for the bonus 50 airmiles.

I received an additional 6 airmiles personal offer, just a reminder to check your personal offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
Onyx exclusive
1 airmile
Max 2 per collector
Hugs Mel








More views:

1
2
*Dinner for One (1) at Richmond Station with Chef Carl Henrich - Wednesday, February 21, 2018 - Toronto*

Chef Carl Heinrich cooked his way to television victory on _Top Chef Canada’s_ Season 2 finale with a four-course meal and now, you have the opportunity to have Chef cook for you at an AIR MILES ONYX event that is not to be missed.

Richmond Station is a stopping place, a bustling neighborhood restaurant in the downtown core that is committed to delicious food and excellent hospitality.

This ONYX exclusive winemaker’s dinner, hosted by Chef is a perfect night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH man, I would LOVE this deal -- I watched him cook his heart out to win that year!! It is even a perfect day for me since i need to be in the city at butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock on the Thursday but hubby is busy *


----------



## ottawamom

I hate to pass up a good ONYX deal but driving to Toronto in February along the 401 is not my idea of fun (at least from Eastern Ontario). Good luck to those who are able to take advantage of the deal.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Onyx exclusive
> 1 airmile
> Max 2 per collector
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More views:
> 
> 1
> 2
> *Dinner for One (1) at Richmond Station with Chef Carl Henrich - Wednesday, February 21, 2018 - Toronto*
> 
> Chef Carl Heinrich cooked his way to television victory on _Top Chef Canada’s_ Season 2 finale with a four-course meal and now, you have the opportunity to have Chef cook for you at an AIR MILES ONYX event that is not to be missed.
> 
> Richmond Station is a stopping place, a bustling neighborhood restaurant in the downtown core that is committed to delicious food and excellent hospitality.
> 
> This ONYX exclusive winemaker’s dinner, hosted by Chef is a perfect night.



Thanks for sharing this! I ordered 2 and hope DH can go with me. If not, maybe DSIL. I wonder about gratuity. How much to tip if I don’t know the value of the dinner? Website states Tasting Menu starts at $55.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH man, I would LOVE this deal -- I watched him cook his heart out to win that year!! It is even a perfect day for me since i need to be in the city at butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock on the Thursday but hubby is busy *


Thought I would be honoured to meet the Duck in person!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I ordered 2 and hope DH can go with me. If not, maybe DSIL. I wonder about gratuity. How much to tip if I don’t know the value of the dinner? Website states Tasting Menu starts at $55.



Hi Hon
It says all taxes and gratuity included,,I am wondering if people traditionally leave a little something extra?

Overview
Terms & Conditions
Wednesday, February 21st at 6:30pm

Richmond Station
1 Richmond Street West, Suite 120

The exclusive AIR MILES Package for one (1) includes:

Welcome cocktail and canapes upon arrival
3-course meal with wine parings hosted by Chef Carl Heinrich
All taxes and gratuities


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Onyx exclusive
> 1 airmile
> Max 2 per collector
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More views:
> 
> 1
> 2
> *Dinner for One (1) at Richmond Station with Chef Carl Henrich - Wednesday, February 21, 2018 - Toronto*
> 
> Chef Carl Heinrich cooked his way to television victory on _Top Chef Canada’s_ Season 2 finale with a four-course meal and now, you have the opportunity to have Chef cook for you at an AIR MILES ONYX event that is not to be missed.
> 
> Richmond Station is a stopping place, a bustling neighborhood restaurant in the downtown core that is committed to delicious food and excellent hospitality.
> 
> This ONYX exclusive winemaker’s dinner, hosted by Chef is a perfect night.


Thanks for keeping us informed


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH man, I would LOVE this deal -- I watched him cook his heart out to win that year!! It is even a perfect day for me since i need to be in the city at butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock on the Thursday but hubby is busy *


Bring a friend, love to make this a Disney AM collector event. See how many of us can get together.


----------



## mort1331

We should start a list of who can make this event. I signed up. Love to see more of you all you have been able to help us with our AM collecting.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Heads Up
> Onyx exclusive
> 1 airmile
> Max 2 per collector
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More views:
> 
> 1
> 2
> *Dinner for One (1) at Richmond Station with Chef Carl Henrich - Wednesday, February 21, 2018 - Toronto*
> 
> Chef Carl Heinrich cooked his way to television victory on _Top Chef Canada’s_ Season 2 finale with a four-course meal and now, you have the opportunity to have Chef cook for you at an AIR MILES ONYX event that is not to be missed.
> 
> Richmond Station is a stopping place, a bustling neighborhood restaurant in the downtown core that is committed to delicious food and excellent hospitality.
> 
> This ONYX exclusive winemaker’s dinner, hosted by Chef is a perfect night.


Can we order for a friend?  One of my coworkers would definitely be able to use it.  If I order it can I pass along to them or do I need to put in their info?  Not sure what it asks in the checkout process.


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> Can we order for a friend?  One of my coworkers would definitely be able to use it.  If I order it can I pass along to them or do I need to put in their info?  Not sure what it asks in the checkout process.


Should be able to. We have done this with other offers with no issues. They just need to bring along the confirmation or tickets.


----------



## bababear_50

Question about Rexall Load N Go
This morning a spend 50 get 100 airmiles appeared in my load N Go
Now it says no loading required. So do you think I will get this threshold 100 and the email 100 one they sent me ?
A girl can hope right?
I am giving my Dinner tickets to my son and daughter-inlaw--they live in Toronto.I have done this many times with no issues. I will just give them the tickets when they arrive. Sometimes it asks you if this is a gift and then you fill in the person email and name.
Have a great Day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Question about Rexall Load N Go
> This morning a spend 50 get 100 airmiles appeared in my load N Go
> Now it says no loading required. So do you think I will get this threshold 100 and the email 100 one they sent me ?
> A girl can hope right?
> I am giving my Dinner tickets to my son and daughter-inlaw--they live in Toronto.I have done this many times with no issues. I will just give them the tickets when they arrive. Sometimes it asks you if this is a gift and then you fill in the person email and name.
> Have a great Day!
> Hugs Mel


Thats great for your son and DIL, was hoping you were making it out. Introduce you to the other half.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks like we will have to fill out the missing miles form for those bonus 50 miles from back in November for the Air Miles Shops promotion! ugh.  The cut off date is January 23rd, I believe.

It drives me nuts that they can't just apply the miles within a reasonable time.  Perhaps reconciling all of their promotions on a monthly basis??  Having to keep track of 30 days, 45 days, 60 days, etc is so stupid.

*rant over*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mort1331 said:


> Should be able to. We have done this with other offers with no issues. They just need to bring along the confirmation or tickets.


Crap - while I was waiting for my co-worker to get back to me with her address the tickets disappeared from my cart and it looks like they are all gone now!


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Looks like we will have to fill out the missing miles form for those bonus 50 miles from back in November for the Air Miles Shops promotion! ugh.  The cut off date is January 23rd, I believe.
> 
> It drives me nuts that they can't just apply the miles within a reasonable time.  Perhaps reconciling all of their promotions on a monthly basis??  Having to keep track of 30 days, 45 days, 60 days, etc is so stupid.
> 
> *rant over*



I feel like AM should be reaching out to some of us "engaged collectors" (I believe that was their term) and offering us a job to clean up their system. There are so many ways we could tell them how they could improve things.

Then again they don't really want to make it easy for us to accumulate AM. They just want to appear like they care.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I know!  I think they are secretly hoping we forget all about our hard-earned miles!

When people ask me about collecting air miles hardcore, I tell them that unless they have it in them to track them, chase after the ones that don't get posted, not to bother.  Right then and there they say "forget it". LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic:  I have a bunch of those clear, dollarama rain ponchos.  Anyone use these?  Do they tear easily? Will I be to reuse them?  Just wondering if I should "splurge" on the $4 ponchos LOL


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic:  I have a bunch of those clear, dollarama rain ponchos.  Anyone use these?  Do they tear easily? Will I be to reuse them?  Just wondering if I should "splurge" on the $4 ponchos LOL



For us, they are a one-time use. Even the 3-4$ ones from WM were not used more than once as they tear easily. In fact, the only poncho we re-used is the one I bought at WDW. It's thick enough and if it tears, WDW replaces it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I'm online with AM chat.  Does anyone remember the link to the Insurance quiz that was 25 AM?  They are asking for the link and I can not find it.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry i missed this! The link is in the first post -- but it hasn't said that it's worth 25 AM for a very long time ...10 AM now.*
> 
> *Insurance Quiz to earn 10 AM*



I had taken a screenshot of it when it said 25 AM on October 4th.  After I bugged AM, they gave me the full 25 AMs.  I'll see if I can add it in this post for you.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Question about Rexall Load N Go
> This morning a spend 50 get 100 airmiles appeared in my load N Go
> Now it says no loading required. So do you think I will get this threshold 100 and the email 100 one they sent me ?
> A girl can hope right?
> I am giving my Dinner tickets to my son and daughter-inlaw--they live in Toronto.I have done this many times with no issues. I will just give them the tickets when they arrive. Sometimes it asks you if this is a gift and then you fill in the person email and name.
> Have a great Day!
> Hugs Mel



You will likely only get the Flyer offer (which is the one you see in the load n go and why it is no loading required).



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Looks like we will have to fill out the missing miles form for those bonus 50 miles from back in November for the Air Miles Shops promotion! ugh.  The cut off date is January 23rd, I believe.
> 
> It drives me nuts that they can't just apply the miles within a reasonable time.  Perhaps reconciling all of their promotions on a monthly basis??  Having to keep track of 30 days, 45 days, 60 days, etc is so stupid.
> 
> *rant over*



I suspect the 10 AM I got a week or so ago for an airmiles online shopping is what was supposed to be 50 AM. If anyone has any luck getting the 50 let me know. It's very annoying to have to chase.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

isabellea said:


> For us, they are a one-time use. Even the 3-4$ ones from WM were not used more than once as they tear easily. In fact, the only poncho we re-used is the one I bought at WDW. It's thick enough and if it tears, WDW replaces it.



How much are the ones at WDW?  Might be a better use of money.  Keep the cheapy ones for the flume rides.


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall, my new L&G for next week is Spend $50 get 50AM. Are they serious! Do they think we are stupid or what. I can spend $50 this weekend and get 100AM. I'm not loading any more items until I see what the email coupon is on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How much are the ones at WDW?  Might be a better use of money.  Keep the cheapy ones for the flume rides.


they are only about 7-8$us, and we bring them back year after year. And yes if they ripe no questions, they replace.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> they are only about 7-8$us, and we bring them back year after year. And yes if they ripe no questions, they replace.



Okay that's what I was thinking for cost.  Maybe we'll just wing it and if it's calling for legit rain, we'll be proactive and buy them when we get in the park.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Rexall, my new L&G for next week is Spend $50 get 50AM. Are they serious! Do they think we are stupid or what. I can spend $50 this weekend and get 100AM. I'm not loading any more items until I see what the email coupon is on Monday or Tuesday.



I was thinking the same thing.  Plus the spend $50 get 50 is only good Wed - Thurs.  I have to say, I'm happy I waited until today to go to Rexall.  With the spend $50 get 100 in-store offer plus the spend $50 get 100 L&G, I'm hoping these will stack.  Looking at my list (targeted offers and the usual necessities), I can definitely get to $50. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay that's what I was thinking for cost.  Maybe we'll just wing it and if it's calling for legit rain, we'll be proactive and buy them when we get in the park.


Sorry just checking some more recent posts. They could be up to 11 or12 bucks. But we always take ours back, they are thicker and the replacement if needed is great.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Question about Rexall Load N Go
> This morning a spend 50 get 100 airmiles appeared in my load N Go
> Now it says no loading required. So do you think I will get this threshold 100 and the email 100 one they sent me ?
> A girl can hope right?
> I am giving my Dinner tickets to my son and daughter-inlaw--they live in Toronto.I have done this many times with no issues. I will just give them the tickets when they arrive. Sometimes it asks you if this is a gift and then you fill in the person email and name.
> Have a great Day!
> Hugs Mel





kerreyn said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Plus the spend $50 get 50 is only good Wed - Thurs.  I have to say, I'm happy I waited until today to go to Rexall.  With the spend $50 get 100 in-store offer plus the spend $50 get 100 L&G, I'm hoping these will stack.  Looking at my list (targeted offers and the usual necessities), I can definitely get to $50. I'll let you all know how it goes.


*They started this little "pysch-out" trick with the threshold offer mid-summer .. it is just the same offer as is in the flyer for the weekend so it won't stack with that offer .. it's the same one, sorry.*

*My targeted threshold is also the stupid "are-you-kidding-me" spend $50 get 50 AM --- I'm planning on trying to do a FB chat with Rexall later today to check on a couple of things (how exactly do i get the free CARP membership, do i need to wait till Tuesday to spend the $50 or can i do that today??) and I will ask them about how we can prioritize the offers we want to use ie if the e-mail coupon is say spend $50 get 80 AM like this week, and I have loaded my offers and manage to pick up an item from that list that's gonna give me a measly 3 AM I don't want just 3 i want the 80!!! Seriously doubt they'll even know how this works!*


----------



## mernin

Do you think the universal orlando tickets will go back to the 2 day 2 park after the promo is done (3 park, 2 days + 2 days free)?  I already have 2 of the 2 day 2 park tickets and have been holding out to get the others I need for April as we are only going to be there for 2 days.  I paid 4850AM for the 2 tickets and it would be 7100 now for the ones they offer.


----------



## blue888

Plan for today.

Groceries at Sobeys. Use their spend $100 get 100AM.  I've got another 40AM worth of stuff I need, so I'll add that to my cart.

Rexall.  Spend $50 get 100AM.
Question. Can the offer above be combined with load and go offers? I'm a bit confused by all the changes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Plan for today.
> 
> Groceries at Sobeys. Use their spend $100 get 100AM.  I've got another 40AM worth of stuff I need, so I'll add that to my cart.
> 
> Rexall.  Spend $50 get 100AM.
> Question. Can the offer above be combined with load and go offers? I'm a bit confused by all the changes.


*YES, the flyer offers will stack with all other offers. The problem only comes when you add in any of the coupons that are available .. the weekly emailed threshold spend coupon, the survey coupon for $5.00 off or any receipt coupons are slowly  following to the wording "no combining" with loaded offers.*

*You're safe to go to Rexall and get both the 100 AM AND any of your loaded offers*


----------



## blue888

Thanks!


Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, the flyer offers will stack with all other offers. The problem only comes when you add in any of the coupons that are available .. the weekly emailed threshold spend coupon, the survey coupon for $5.00 off or any receipt coupons are slowly  following to the wording "no combining" with loaded offers.*
> 
> *You're safe to go to Rexall and get both the 100 AM AND any of your loaded offers*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *They started this little "pysch-out" trick with the threshold offer mid-summer .. it is just the same offer as is in the flyer for the weekend so it won't stack with that offer .. it's the same one, sorry.*
> 
> *My targeted threshold is also the stupid "are-you-kidding-me" spend $50 get 50 AM --- I'm planning on trying to do a FB chat with Rexall later today to check on a couple of things (how exactly do i get the free CARP membership, do i need to wait till Tuesday to spend the $50 or can i do that today??) and I will ask them about how we can prioritize the offers we want to use ie if the e-mail coupon is say spend $50 get 80 AM like this week, and I have loaded my offers and manage to pick up an item from that list that's gonna give me a measly 3 AM I don't want just 3 i want the 80!!! Seriously doubt they'll even know how this works!*



I saw the sign in-store, I believe it is good only on Tuesday (Seniors day). 

I had a chat with the cashier and she said the email coupon from last week wasn't loading for anyone. I thought it might be because I had L&G items I was buying but she said it didn't work for people who have never even heard of L&G.

On a plus note, for Ottawa Rexall customers, the spend $30 get 50AM is back as a coupon on the receipt (mine anyway). This will be a better deal than the Spend $50 get 50AM L&G.


----------



## Raimiette

I can't wait until the AMs deals ramp up here in Ontario.  So far this year I've accumulated 182 but 167 of them literally just came from Rexall a couple hours ago lol.  I guess for now I can look forward to the 2000AM Shop the Block bonus that's supposed to come at the end of the month. :|


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Looks like we will have to fill out the missing miles form for those bonus 50 miles from back in November for the Air Miles Shops promotion! ugh.  The cut off date is January 23rd, I believe.
> 
> It drives me nuts that they can't just apply the miles within a reasonable time.  Perhaps reconciling all of their promotions on a monthly basis??  Having to keep track of 30 days, 45 days, 60 days, etc is so stupid.
> 
> *rant over*


*Yeah, I'm getting REALLY tired of needing to chase down miles and since my account has been "flagged" because i've done this a lot in the last year they will be demanding i provide proof each time. I said "FINE I have every single receipt of anything every bought in this household back to 2011." Since hubby has his own business and we claim in use of home expenses on those taxes they can demand proof for the 7 + current year purchases. *
*I'm glad i use this different font so i could search back for the first post i made about this promo (GAG was on page 407!!) Based on the fine print we can look forward to a chat after Tuesday January 23rd. Since i know my StB transactions took place during this time period I'm going to wait until THAT date passes -- my latest for that is Feb 8th <sigh>*

*


Donald - my hero said:



For all my fellow on-line shoppers there is a new promo that popped up when they launched the new site. I just hope the miles start posting a bit more consistently!

Click to expand...

*


Donald - my hero said:


> **


----------



## Debbie

Raimiette said:


> I can't wait until the AMs deals ramp up here in Ontario.  So far this year I've accumulated 182 but 167 of them literally just came from Rexall a couple hours ago lol.  I guess for now I can look forward to the 2000AM Shop the Block bonus that's supposed to come at the end of the month. :|



Better than me....I just looked and my Onyx page says I've accumulated 2. (My statement this week said 32) LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I think I have two beat for airmile sadness...I've ha whopping 7 so far this year 
Current status (until March 31, 2019)

Onyx

You've collected:
7*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday








Raimiette said:


> So far this year I've accumulated 182 but 167 of them literally just came from Rexall a couple hours ago lol





Debbie said:


> Better than me....I just looked and my Onyx page says I've accumulated 2. (My statement this week said 32) LOL


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, I'm getting REALLY tired of needing to chase down miles and since my account has been "flagged" because i've done this a lot in the last year they will be demanding i provide proof each time. I said "FINE I have every single receipt of anything every bought in this household back to 2011." Since hubby has his own business and we claim in use of home expenses on those taxes they can demand proof for the 7 + current year purchases. *
> *I'm glad i use this different font so i could search back for the first post i made about this promo (GAG was on page 407!!) Based on the fine print we can look forward to a chat after Tuesday January 23rd. Since i know my StB transactions took place during this time period I'm going to wait until THAT date passes -- my latest for that is Feb 8th <sigh>*



Honestly, I try to keep on top of what miles I'm expecting, but sometimes these smaller ones slip my mind. I'm so glad that this group reminds me of what I should be looking out for! Anyways, I just logged into my air miles account to see if I need to hunt down these miles too, and I found the miles posted today ("Airmilesshops purchase bonus"). So maybe others will get lucky too and not need to hunt them down?


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> Honestly, I try to keep on top of what miles I'm expecting, but sometimes these smaller ones slip my mind. I'm so glad that this group reminds me of what I should be looking out for! Anyways, I just logged into my air miles account to see if I need to hunt down these miles too, and I found the miles posted today ("Airmilesshops purchase bonus"). So maybe others will get lucky too and not need to hunt them down?



Yup there they are! phew.


----------



## ottawamom

I was searching to see how to cancel my Sobeys M/C when I came across this interesting little known fact on the airmiles website, not that it would apply to any of us but we may know someone it could happen to.

AIR MILES accounts are closed if you have not collected, used, bought, or transferred at least one Mile for 24 consecutive months or longer. Once an Account is closed, all Miles within the Account will be lost.


----------



## cari12

marchingstar said:


> Honestly, I try to keep on top of what miles I'm expecting, but sometimes these smaller ones slip my mind. I'm so glad that this group reminds me of what I should be looking out for! Anyways, I just logged into my air miles account to see if I need to hunt down these miles too, and I found the miles posted today ("Airmilesshops purchase bonus"). So maybe others will get lucky too and not need to hunt them down?



Mine too and also what appears to be the 150 for 3 airmileshops for STB:


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *They started this little "pysch-out" trick with the threshold offer mid-summer .. it is just the same offer as is in the flyer for the weekend so it won't stack with that offer .. it's the same one, sorry.*



You're right, Duck - it didn't stack.  I used a couple targeted offers and ended up spending $52.17 for a total of 134 air miles.  Big Whoop.  Not.

I told my Rexall lady that their offers since the start of the year have been pretty bad and she agreed.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How much are the ones at WDW?  Might be a better use of money.  Keep the cheapy ones for the flume rides.


It’s $10 and better quality. DD forgot her umbrella. I believe she did it on purpose and I got her a poncho and she loved it. It definitely can be reused.


----------



## amie416

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic:  I have a bunch of those clear, dollarama rain ponchos.  Anyone use these?  Do they tear easily? Will I be to reuse them?  Just wondering if I should "splurge" on the $4 ponchos LOL





isabellea said:


> For us, they are a one-time use. Even the 3-4$ ones from WM were not used more than once as they tear easily. In fact, the only poncho we re-used is the one I bought at WDW. It's thick enough and if it tears, WDW replaces it.



I "splurged" on ponchos from Ikea before we went down in hurricane season.  Hurricane Matthew rained down on us hard and I never once regretted the purchase.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60283421/


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> It says all taxes and gratuity included,,I am wondering if people traditionally leave a little something extra?
> 
> Overview
> Terms & Conditions
> Wednesday, February 21st at 6:30pm
> 
> Richmond Station
> 1 Richmond Street West, Suite 120
> 
> The exclusive AIR MILES Package for one (1) includes:
> 
> Welcome cocktail and canapes upon arrival
> 3-course meal with wine parings hosted by Chef Carl Heinrich
> All taxes and gratuities



As usual, I forgot to read the fine prints and save the info!
Thanks Mel!


----------



## isabellea

amie416 said:


> I "splurged" on ponchos from Ikea before we went down in hurricane season.  Hurricane Matthew rained down on us hard and I never once regretted the purchase.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60283421/



I have one in the car (in case of an emergency) and I never thought of using it at Disney!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I bought the cheap dollarama ponchos before our August trip. We forgot to take them to the park and it poured so I ended up buying the Disney ones. They were much better, and we took them to the parks from then on.


----------



## amie416

I keep re-scanning the Ontario flyers, thinking I can find some miles for this week... but there's nothing I can justify buying right now.  We leave for WDW in 35 days so it's crunch-time for saving money!  

I'm going to try to cook a bunch of things from our freezer, focus on keeping the grocery bills light, and wait (im)patiently for better offers to roll out.


----------



## ottawamom

A lot of offers are no longer in the flyer. You may find you have to walk the aisles to find your deals. I think the stores may have finally caught on that people were only coming in for the flyer deals and maxing out on those. It's a lot more work but still it can be rewarding.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! My 50+150 bonus miles are in my account as well!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo! My 50+150 bonus miles are in my account as well!


Me too!


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> For us, they are a one-time use. Even the 3-4$ ones from WM were not used more than once as they tear easily. In fact, the only poncho we re-used is the one I bought at WDW. It's thick enough and if it tears, WDW replaces it.


I have the old yellow ones that are now in the neighbourhood of 20 years old.....and we still use them.  I remember shelling out a whopping $5 for them.


----------



## pigletto

I got my 150 STB bonus miles as well! I only knew because I went and got about $17 worth of groceries at Sobey’s and the cashier asked me if I wanted to redeem for $10 off. I only switched to cash miles two days ago, so I didn’t think there was anything in my cash mile account. Low and behold.. the 150 bonus.


----------



## marchingstar

cari12 said:


> Mine too and also what appears to be the 150 for 3 airmileshops for STB:
> 
> View attachment 296593



My 150 showed up too! I must have checked my balance right as they were updating things earlier today. 

It seems like air miles is just like my students—no matter how much time they have, the work always happens right at the deadline!

(come to think of it, I can be guilty of this approach too...)


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I have the old yellow ones that are now in the neighbourhood of 20 years old.....and we still use them.  I remember shelling out a whopping $5 for them.



we have old disney ponchos too, from my first ever trip in 2011 (so not nearly as old!). theyre still in perfect shape! because we used them once and have kept them safely stored at home since! 

disney ones are great quality, but theyre big and take up a fair amount of space if youre trying to tour light. we usually buy thin, lightweight ponchos at canadian tire or the dollar store. 1.50 apiece, and theyre folded up really small. they dont last as long, but when we were trying to travel light they were worth the cost.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Has anyone used the Personal Shopper Service to buy something that isn't from the original catalog? What did you buy and how many AM was it?
Just curious.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I got my 150 STB bonus miles as well! I only knew because I went and got about $17 worth of groceries at Sobey’s and the cashier asked me if I wanted to redeem for $10 off. I only switched to cash miles two days ago, so I didn’t think there was anything in my cash mile account. Low and behold.. the 150 bonus.



Just a reminder: Don't forget to LOCK your cash account. You don't want any unwanted use of your cash. The cashiers can't see that you have cash miles available if your account is locked.



Cinderella6174 said:


> Has anyone used the Personal Shopper Service to buy something that isn't from the original catalog? What did you buy and how many AM was it?
> Just curious.



Everyone who has reported accessing the Persaonal Shopper Service has found it to be quite expensive (ie. market value of the good/service in question plus a bit of a markup). You won't find a "deal"


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder: Don't forget to LOCK your cash account. You don't want any unwanted use of your cash. The cashiers can't see that you have cash miles available if your account is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who has reported accessing the Persaonal Shopper Service has found it to be quite expensive (ie. market value of the good/service in question plus a bit of a markup). You won't find a "deal"


Thank you for the reminder. I just went and locked it now!


----------



## bababear_50

mernin said:


> Do you think the universal orlando tickets will go back to the 2 day 2 park after the promo is done (3 park, 2 days + 2 days free)?  I already have 2 of the 2 day 2 park tickets and have been holding out to get the others I need for April as we are only going to be there for 2 days.  I paid 4850AM for the 2 tickets and it would be 7100 now for the ones they offer.



Hi Hon
I checked the site this morning (I'd like to get a couple more of the old passes this year)....
The 3 park,2 days+2 days free seems to be gone but nothing to replace it yet. Lets hope some new "old ones"  pop up. I do know that they are trying to promote their new Water Park.

Hugs Mel


----------



## blue888

Didn't get anything done yesterday, so Sobey's and Rexall today.  
I'm not usually much of a Rexall shopper, but I looked at the grocery section in ours last time and realized the prices on basic groceries are actually the same as the store.  So I may be buying our basics there from now on whenever there is a good AM deal.


----------



## ottawamom

That's what I do. There's usually one or two Drugstore type items I need. The rest of what I pick up are regular grocery store items that are priced competitively or are on sale.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for those of you who have received the 150 AM for the online shopping during StB, did your individual transactions post from the stores? I have the 50 that was due on Tuesday coming (cut that down to the wire didn't they?!?!) but not the 150 -- on either card. My base miles are all due by the 24th of Feb and the bonus miles (did all during Black Friday/Cyber Monday) by Feb 8th. This is what held up my StB last year AND my Mega Miles in May ... thinking i will forgo the online shopping during any of these promos from here on out. The stupid things post fine during other times  so i obviously know how to do it -- almost like the system HATES ME!!   Bummer is that this is the 7th coupon on my new card and if they don't post I'll be more than a tad annoyed that i even opened that account.*

*My Rexall hunting trip yesterday was rather productive (not as good as i could do with stacking but still decent) Spent $50.67 and snagged 154 AM after the cashier used the funky "make it right" cards for the one LnG offer that didn't work. Every single item had either miles on the shelf or was a LnG  We had a *itching session about how the programme has changed and the miles are drying up, cut the weekend promo down to 2 days, the email coupon to Wed & Thursday, no flyer 2 out of 3 weeks on Thursday and fewer on shelf miles. We both agreed that we will be shifting our shopping trips to other stores.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I'm sure all these recent corporate merges are making it less of a financial incentive for the sponsors to offer AM...  like how Loblaws is actually NoFrills and Superstore and Sobey's is actually Metro/Safeway... 

we really are only giving our money to a handful of companies... 

Even with popping into Safeway for some party things, we still haven't earned much of anything this month.  And my DH is headed into another phase of wanting to go to Bulk Barn and our neighbor says he will go in on this meal planning thing, so... I can't see massive grocery store trips earning the same kind of AM that I was last year... 

thinking my trip countdown ticker down there in my sig is going to have to change!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> I'm sure all these recent corporate merges are making it less of a financial incentive for the sponsors to offer AM...  like how Loblaws is actually NoFrills and Superstore and Sobey's is actually Metro/Safeway...
> 
> we really are only giving our money to a handful of companies...
> 
> Even with popping into Safeway for some party things, we still haven't earned much of anything this month.  And my DH is headed into another phase of wanting to go to Bulk Barn and our neighbor says he will go in on this meal planning thing, so... I can't see massive grocery store trips earning the same kind of AM that I was last year...
> 
> thinking my trip countdown ticker down there in my sig is going to have to change!


*Sobeys doesn't own Metro?? They are Safeway, Foodland, Freshco etc ... Metro is Metro. But yes, not too many actually out there in competition for our money.*

*Regarding the trip planning -- yeah, in the same boat here, we need to earn a lot more miles if we're going to go ANYWHERE*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 3 miles right now, but after the Sunday update I will have 125 for January! Woohoo! lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

mernin said:


> Do you think the universal orlando tickets will go back to the 2 day 2 park after the promo is done (3 park, 2 days + 2 days free)?  I already have 2 of the 2 day 2 park tickets and have been holding out to get the others I need for April as we are only going to be there for 2 days.  I paid 4850AM for the 2 tickets and it would be 7100 now for the ones they offer.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I checked the site this morning (I'd like to get a couple more of the old passes this year)....
> The 3 park,2 days+2 days free seems to be gone but nothing to replace it yet. Lets hope some new "old ones"  pop up. I do know that they are trying to promote their new Water Park.



Those tickets/promo were only to be sold until November 30th, but because they are good until May 11 (or was it May 30?), I believe Air Miles was trying to finish off their stock.

I'm sure AM will bring back a Universal Studios ticket of some kind back.  The 2 day park-to-park tickets were 2,425 each.  I have a feeling Air Miles will up the price when they bring them back.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Heads up for anyone who shops at the Whitby Sobey's location!

You know how the flyer says Campbell's Chunky soup $1.99 each x 4 = 20 Air Miles?   Well, in the store they have tags attached to the soup shelf saying Buy 2 Get 10 Air Miles.  I was puzzled by that but figured what the heck.  It still adds up to buy 4 get 20 Air Miles.

I purchased 4 soups and received 40 Air Miles!!!    The 10 Air Miles rang in twice (2 soups = 10) plus the 20 Air Miles (4 soups = 20).

There must be both the FLYER offer (buy 4 get 20 AMs) and IN-STORE offer (buy 2 get 10 AMs) at the same time!

Wish I had realized that while I was in the store.  I would have grabbed another 4 or 8 cans.  It's a 20 minute driv so I'll have to see if I'm back that way this week.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sobeys doesn't own Metro?? They are Safeway, Foodland, Freshco etc ... Metro is Metro. But yes, not too many actually out there in competition for our money.*
> 
> *Regarding the trip planning -- yeah, in the same boat here, we need to earn a lot more miles if we're going to go ANYWHERE*



Yes yes you are right about the Metro thing.  But yes you understood the gist of what I was trying to say! 

Believe me, all this week I have heard from my DD and DH about "you know... about this time last year, we were eating at a Character Meal... and we were in a line for that other ride" and I'm like "STOOOOOP!"  pure torture!  D:


----------



## blue888

Well, an alright shopping trip. Bought mostly produce, so not many extra airmiles.  But not bad. $55 at rexall and 110 AM's.  $110 at sobeys and 134 airmiles.

Another question. Just curious what other people do.
If you are saving up AM's for something in particular, do you only save? or do you occasionally redeem a small amount (ski ticket, etc)? 
Just a debate my husband and I were having.  Was curious what everyone else does.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm waiting patiently for the StB points to post so I can book flights for my April trip  After that I will start saving for Disney tickets and flights for a (hopeful) trip next year. However there is this lovely underseat bag that I really want. So I may redeem for that, after the flights. Maybe a hotel for April too? Yeah, Rexall and the rest better step it up  I need more airmiles!!


----------



## ottawamom

blue888 said:


> Well, an alright shopping trip. Bought mostly produce, so not many extra airmiles.  But not bad. $55 at rexall and 110 AM's.  $110 at sobeys and 134 airmiles.
> 
> Another question. Just curious what other people do.
> If you are saving up AM's for something in particular, do you only save? or do you occasionally redeem a small amount (ski ticket, etc)?
> Just a debate my husband and I were having.  Was curious what everyone else does.



I mostly save my airmiles for a big family trip (flights and tickets). I have budgeted how many AM I will need and when I will need them. Based on that, I have a target AM to collect each week to keep me on track. If I earn more than my target, bonus. We use up those bonus AM for other things that come up while I'm saving for the big family trip.


----------



## Aladora

I’ve given up being able to save enough for the other two WDW tickets but if the STB bonus miles come in soon, I can get one of the two. AM out here on Vancouver Island have been cruddy recently, no Safeway and no AM at BCLiquor so I am down to just Thrifty Foods, Rexall and Shell all of which have been pretty dry.


----------



## isabellea

In the past I was saving for WDW tickets. Now I am saving for our 20th anniversary trip in 2020. My ultimate goal would be to have enough AM for flights to Tokyo. Plan B is plane tickets for Honolulu to stay at Aulani and plan C is tickets to Paris to visit Paris Disneyland.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for those of you who have received the 150 AM for the online shopping during StB, did your individual transactions post from the stores? I have the 50 that was due on Tuesday coming (cut that down to the wire didn't they?!?!) but not the 150 -- on either card. My base miles are all due by the 24th of Feb and the bonus miles (did all during Black Friday/Cyber Monday) by Feb 8th. This is what held up my StB last year AND my Mega Miles in May ... thinking i will forgo the online shopping during any of these promos from here on out. The stupid things post fine during other times  so i obviously know how to do it -- almost like the system HATES ME!!   Bummer is that this is the 7th coupon on my new card and if they don't post I'll be more than a tad annoyed that i even opened that account.*



My account didn't receive the 150am either but I knew it was coming.  Two Lowes and one Roots shop did not post so I was short for 3 confirmed transactions, I had three other shops but two were Amazon.  I am waiting for the 60 day mark to go after the Roots airmiles and will request the 150am then, the Lowes ones will be a few weeks later. I have been buying from Lowes all year (we are renovating) and haven't had any other issues.

I was looking after other accounts as well and each had 3 postings and received the 150 ams.  However, I'm short points from Sportchek on my husband's account and Canada Post didn't post to my son's.  Last year I was missing airmiles from The Bay, LaSenza and Lowes and after a lot of hassle ended up receiving about half of them. This year's shortage is 108am plus the 150 = 258am.

Hope getting this corrected will be hassle-free for both of us.


----------



## kitntrip

Just for fun, I went to my airmiles page to see how many AM I've collected this year so far. 378, not too shabby!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yes yes you are right about the Metro thing.  But yes you understood the gist of what I was trying to say!
> 
> Believe me, all this week I have heard from my DD and DH about "you know... about this time last year, we were eating at a Character Meal... and we were in a line for that other ride" and I'm like "STOOOOOP!"  pure torture!  D:



*OMG ..FB memories is killing me right now --- i had attached dates to all of my pictures when i uploaded them so I'm looking at 3 weeks of daily reminders of what i was doing last year. Exactly one year ago we were watching fireworks in the MK cause we thought the most appropriate place to be on Inauguration Day was Fantasy Land *
**


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Earned 100 miles from sobeys and 27000+ pc plus points this weekend. I'll take it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic:  I have a bunch of those clear, dollarama rain ponchos.  Anyone use these?  Do they tear easily? Will I be to reuse them?  Just wondering if I should "splurge" on the $4 ponchos LOL



Just wanted to add that I opened one the cheapy ponchos and holy crap it is BIG! I am only 5'1" and it goes down to my ankles and it is essentially a tarp LOL  But I will definitely be dry! I guess I will have to cut the length for hers.

I am so impressed with myself that I got it to fit back into that tiny pouch


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> * Exactly one year ago we were watching fireworks in the MK cause we thought the most appropriate place to be on Inauguration Day was Fantasy Land *
> *View attachment 296794*



We thought the best place to be was back across the border, safe at home in Canada   But we did get up early, decorate the house in USA stuff, and had an Inauguration Party!  My poor DD named the individual in question, sighed in annoyance, and went back to her bedroom to play.  LOL  Sorry honey, you'll hear lots more from him in the future!


----------



## pigletto

@Donald - my hero .. I hear you on all points. We went for our planned trip in August and I was done done done when I got back.  It’s only very recently that Disney fever has struck me again. I have it bad though. It’s not terminal, but painfully expensive.


----------



## buyerbrad

Disney Addicted said:


> Heads up for anyone who shops at the Whitby Sobey's location!
> 
> You know how the flyer says Campbell's Chunky soup $1.99 each x 4 = 20 Air Miles?   Well, in the store they have tags attached to the soup shelf saying Buy 2 Get 10 Air Miles.  I was puzzled by that but figured what the heck.  It still adds up to buy 4 get 20 Air Miles.
> 
> I purchased 4 soups and received 40 Air Miles!!!    The 10 Air Miles rang in twice (2 soups = 10) plus the 20 Air Miles (4 soups = 20).
> 
> There must be both the FLYER offer (buy 4 get 20 AMs) and IN-STORE offer (buy 2 get 10 AMs) at the same time!
> 
> Wish I had realized that while I was in the store.  I would have grabbed another 4 or 8 cans.  It's a 20 minute driv so I'll have to see if I'm back that way this week.



Worked for me this morning.  Bought 4 cans and got 40 AirMiles.


----------



## alohamom

buyerbrad said:


> Worked for me this morning.  Bought 4 cans and got 40 AirMiles.



Was this in Whitby or another location?


----------



## ottawamom

Friday I bought 8 cans of soup. Got 4x10AM and then another 20AM. At first I thought it was a loaded item but when I checked that I didn't have one. Figured I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth so I didn't give it a second thought until I read the post at the top of the page. Now I'm all confused because maybe I should have had an additional 20AM given that I bought 8 cans of soup.  (Ottawa area Sobeys)

I'm happy with what I got. (I've been told no more soup until we eat through the stockpile in the basement)


----------



## tinkerone

Wonder if Foodland has that offer with soup.  Sometimes they have Sobeys offers, sometimes they don't.


----------



## ottawamom

Nothing in the flyer. They might have it as an in store promo though.


----------



## buyerbrad

alohamom said:


> Was this in Whitby or another location?



London


----------



## Eveningsong

My daughter made the three air miles purchases for the STB promo but only one posted.  She shopped the last week of November during the Black Friday 15 times promo period.  Does anybody know if Ebay or Amazon had a 5 five multiplier like Old Navy during that time period?  She also didn't get her 150 airmiles because two shops didn't post.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been quietly waiting for this moment to happen -- we've hit 500 pages! Thread has been active since August 2015, has had almost 592,000 views, close to 10,000 replies and who know how many miles have been snagged!!! We've become quite the little community and I'm so happy i started this hunting party, thanks for joining me in the fun. NOW, time to party and because the weather is a tad nasty right now, let's make it a BEACH PARTY!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> My daughter made the three air miles purchases for the STB promo but only one posted.  She shopped the last week of November during the Black Friday 15 times promo period.  Does anybody know if Ebay or Amazon had a 5 five multiplier like Old Navy during that time period?  She also didn't get her 150 airmiles because two shops didn't post.


*Don't want you to think I've ignored your question --- just don't have the info on this puter, i'll check in the morning to see what i can find out. I'm waiting on those miles to post on both accounts as well.*


----------



## bababear_50

I'm up for a Beach Party,,here's the music
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Hmm... I did 4x $20+ purchases and got the miles associated for the 3 shops 150 AM yet it hasnt appeared. Also not seeing the 50AM shop bonus but I qualified for that one too... Grrr


----------



## damo

Eveningsong said:


> My daughter made the three air miles purchases for the STB promo but only one posted.  She shopped the last week of November during the Black Friday 15 times promo period.  Does anybody know if Ebay or Amazon had a 5 five multiplier like Old Navy during that time period?  She also didn't get her 150 airmiles because two shops didn't post.



Did she make sure when she shopped at Amazon that the items she purchased were NOT in her cart before she logged into airmilesshops.com?  I got screwed over with that stipulation once.

Did she shop through ebay.ca or ebay.com?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Eveningsong said:


> My daughter made the three air miles purchases for the STB promo but only one posted.  She shopped the last week of November during the Black Friday 15 times promo period.  Does anybody know if Ebay or Amazon had a 5 five multiplier like Old Navy during that time period?  She also didn't get her 150 airmiles because two shops didn't post.





damo said:


> Did she make sure when she shopped at Amazon that the items she purchased were NOT in her cart before she logged into airmilesshops.com?  I got screwed over with that stipulation once.
> 
> Did she shop through ebay.ca or ebay.com?



Amazon did not have a multiplier, don't know about ebay.ca.  Agree with Damo, easy to go wrong with Amazon.  No items in cart before logging in and there are a number of categories that don't qualify, no books, groceries etc.

"Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Books, eBooks, Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks."


----------



## pigletto

Eveningsong said:


> My daughter made the three air miles purchases for the STB promo but only one posted.  She shopped the last week of November during the Black Friday 15 times promo period.  Does anybody know if Ebay or Amazon had a 5 five multiplier like Old Navy during that time period?  She also didn't get her 150 airmiles because two shops didn't post.


I am showing that one of my qualifying shops was Amazon. It posted on November 30th and did not have a multiplier that I can see. My Roots and Chapters shops that posted on the 24th did have the multipliers (15x and 5x).

Luckily I did four shops because I did another Amazon shop just before the promo ended. I not only shopped for it days before it ended, I was also charged for it in full , it had shipped , and I had received it before the end of the promo. Yet good ol’ airmiles posted the miles 2 days AFTER the promo was over. I am sure it’s in the fine print somewhere so their butts are covered but one has to wonder what the point is in a promo that is good until the 15th if ordering,paying for,and receiving the item  by the 11th doesn’t qualify. The online shops are always tricky.


----------



## blue888

Well some more airmiles posted today!

I need to buy my daughter (6) a digital camera for school (aka: not very expensive). Has anyone seen any AM's deals on electronics?


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Well some more airmiles posted today!
> 
> I need to buy my daughter (6) a digital camera for school (aka: not very expensive). Has anyone seen any AM's deals on electronics?


*To tell you the truth, I don't think this would be a good use of miles (unless one goes on *sale* BIG time) Here's my reasoning*
*Current *cheapest* digital camera on the website is 4,200 AM or 3,360 for ONYX collectors. If you use the AM math of 95 miles = $10 that would mean the camera would cost $442 or $353 for ONYX -- same camera on Amazon is $328*

*OR go to any of several stores thru the Airmilesshop portal and get a decent point & shot for under $100 and collect some miles*
*OR find someone who has a CAA card and go to the Source and pick up one and get 20% off (currently one on sale for $149)*
*OR there are several low end point & shoot on Amazon for under $50 -- would i want any of those for myself? Nope  Would i buy one of those for a 6 yr old? SURE!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been quietly waiting for this moment to happen -- we've hit 500 pages! Thread has been active since August 2015, had had almost 592,000 views, close to 10,000 replies and who know how many miles have been snagged!!! We've become quite the little community and I'm so happy i started this hunting party, thanks for joining me in the fun. NOW, time to party and because the weather is a tad nasty right now, let's make it a BEACH PARTY!*


Great thread, Donald! So glad that you started it and I started to follow. It is the reason that I have deliberately collected AM for the past year and a half, and gotten a flight for 2 from Calgary, Disneyworld tickets, Disneyland tickets, and MORE Disneyworld tickets!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Same!  I never knew the Land of Air Miles existed before this page!  I was one of those "I just scored 25 air miles at Sobeys!" people, until I started following this thread religiously!


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *To tell you the truth, I don't think this would be a good use of miles (unless one goes on *sale* BIG time) Here's my reasoning*
> *Current *cheapest* digital camera on the website is 4,200 AM or 3,360 for ONYX collectors. If you use the AM math of 95 miles = $10 that would mean the camera would cost $442 or $353 for ONYX -- same camera on Amazon is $328*
> 
> *OR go to any of several stores thru the Airmilesshop portal and get a decent point & shot for under $100 and collect some miles*
> *OR find someone who has a CAA card and go to the Source and pick up one and get 20% off (currently one on sale for $149)*
> *OR there are several low end point & shoot on Amazon for under $50 -- would i want any of those for myself? Nope  Would i buy one of those for a 6 yr old? SURE!*



I definitely would not be using my airmiles to buy a camera. I don't find they are much of a deal.

Any particular store through airmilesshops you would recommend?  Was hoping there was one that had increased miles this week.


----------



## bababear_50

What a great day today!
I worked from home and was able to get so much stuff done!
Someone asked about buying small things they see posted on airmiles and yes I do sometimes buy something if it's a good deal. I just ordered my 5th 100.00 travel voucher----- now come on airmiles and post those STB airmiles PLEASE!!!
Have a great day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

blue888 said:


> I definitely would not be using my airmiles to buy a camera. I don't find they are much of a deal.
> 
> Any particular store through airmilesshops you would recommend?  Was hoping there was one that had increased miles this week.



Staples has some nice point and shoot cameras.
https://www.staples.ca/en/sony-cybe...-lcd-screen-black/product_238062_1-CA_1_20001






Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Onyx status for me
304
Let's hope we have some good flyer deals this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Still no Orlando U/O tickets posted...fingers crossed they come back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Get 25 bonus airmiles when you subscribe to Rona newsletter
see this link:
For any new airmiles collectors
https://www.retailmenot.ca/coupons/rona.ca

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Lowes airmiles deals
see link
5x on all major appliances

https://www.retailmenot.ca/coupons/lowes.ca

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked my balance for Starbucks for my March Break trip.
Whooooo.....$356.94...time to maybe collect a few Park mugs!!
Love my cash airmiles!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Facebook tells me that Sobeys has signed a deal with an online store to "offer consumers the biggest selection, freshest products and most reliable delivery available anywhere on the planet."  If I can get Airmiles with home delivery, I would be super happy. I've used the walmart order and pick up the next day when kiddo was sick, but getting home delivery would be even better!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked my balance for Starbucks for my March Break trip.
> Whooooo.....$356.94...time to maybe collect a few Park mugs!!
> Love my cash airmiles!!!
> Hugs Mel



Whoa, way to go! The park exclusive mugs are so cute.


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> Facebook tells me that Sobeys has signed a deal with an online store to "offer consumers the biggest selection, freshest products and most reliable delivery available anywhere on the planet."  If I can get Airmiles with home delivery, I would be super happy. I've used the walmart order and pick up the next day when kiddo was sick, but getting home delivery would be even better!



IGA (QC) that is owned by Sobey's offers it. You order online then you can choose to do a pick-up or have it delivered. There's a small fee attached to it but I usually save a lot more than the fee by not buying impulse buys. I get the same numbers of airmiles than if I was going in the store. I'm surprised Sobey's doesn't offer that elsewhere since it's been offered here for at least 10 years already.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Quick question.  Remember the St Hubert chicken broth cartons that we all bought?  I just opened one and there was no plastic seal inside. Is that the way they are?   I  then opened a second one and it’s the same. They both look like there was a seal but it was poked open.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Quick question.  Remember the St Hubert chicken broth cartons that we all bought?  I just opened one and there was no plastic seal inside. Is that the way they are?   I  then opened a second one and it’s the same. They both look like there was a seal but it was poked open.



Now many cartons poke the seal when twisting the cap. You know it hasn't been tampered with if the plastic cap is difficult to twist or if you her a click.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Facebook tells me that Sobeys has signed a deal with an online store to "offer consumers the biggest selection, freshest products and most reliable delivery available anywhere on the planet."  If I can get Airmiles with home delivery, I would be super happy. I've used the walmart order and pick up the next day when kiddo was sick, but getting home delivery would be even better!



I heard about this on the business report this afternoon. They were saying it will still be a few years before we will be able to use it, ao we will have to be patient.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> Now many cartons poke the seal when twisting the cap. You know it hasn't been tampered with if the plastic cap is difficult to twist or if you her a click.


The top came off very easily....I paid more attention for the click on the second carton and the lid came off pretty much the same.
What looks like an inner seal was way down in the carton...didn’t look like the lid broke it open. IDK


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> The top came off very easily....I paid more attention for the click on the second carton and the lid came off pretty much the same.
> What looks like an inner seal was way down in the carton...didn’t look like the lid broke it open. IDK


That's how my Campbell's broths have been the last little while, too. I was concerned at first, but 1) it smelled fine 2) it tasted fine 3) we didn't get sick and 4) the next box of broth was exactly the same.


----------



## Eveningsong

Days In the Sun said:


> Amazon did not have a multiplier, don't know about ebay.ca.  Agree with Damo, easy to go wrong with Amazon.  No items in cart before logging in and there are a number of categories that don't qualify, no books, groceries etc.
> 
> "Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Books, eBooks, Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks."



Thanks, from the knowledge gained by this thread I told her not to load her cart ahead of time, I believe she had them in her wish list.  I am not sure what she bought from Amazon, she lives in Alberta and I live in Ontario.  It was probably Xmas presents for her children.  I told her to search for her confirmation emails from Amazon and ebay.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Eveningsong

damo said:


> Did she make sure when she shopped at Amazon that the items she purchased were NOT in her cart before she logged into airmilesshops.com?  I got screwed over with that stipulation once.
> 
> Did she shop through ebay.ca or ebay.com?



Not sure which Ebay she shopped at, I will have to ask her.  Is only Ebay Canada an Air miles shop?  The items from Amazon were not in her cart, but I believe in her wish list.  She lives in Alberta, and I live in Ontario.  I often get her Air miles in Ontario because it is slim pickings in Alberta.  We need another pickle deal, or soup deal so I can build her Air miles.    Thanks for your help.


----------



## Eveningsong

pigletto said:


> I am showing that one of my qualifying shops was Amazon. It posted on November 30th and did not have a multiplier that I can see. My Roots and Chapters shops that posted on the 24th did have the multipliers (15x and 5x).
> 
> Luckily I did four shops because I did another Amazon shop just before the promo ended. I not only shopped for it days before it ended, I was also charged for it in full , it had shipped , and I had received it before the end of the promo. Yet good ol’ airmiles posted the miles 2 days AFTER the promo was over. I am sure it’s in the fine print somewhere so their butts are covered but one has to wonder what the point is in a promo that is good until the 15th if ordering,paying for,and receiving the item  by the 11th doesn’t qualify. The online shops are always tricky.



Thanks, I agree I always seem to have problems with Air Miles Shops.  I made two separate purchases at Air Miles Shops -  Group On last September and one posted and one never posted. I had to put in a missing air miles request.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So how appropriate it is that the 10,000th post was made by @bababear_50 ?? Mel posted the first reply to this thread way back then and has done a lot to keep it active & up-to-date. *


----------



## Eveningsong

Rexall


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *So how appropriate it is that the 10,000th post was made by @bababear_50 ?? Mel posted the first reply to this thread way back then and has done a lot to keep it active & up-to-date. *


Yeah!!!
Today's My day!
Hugs Everyone!
Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

All 3 of mine were like that too, I didn't trust them so dumped them all...



dancin Disney style said:


> The top came off very easily....I paid more attention for the click on the second carton and the lid came off pretty much the same.
> What looks like an inner seal was way down in the carton...didn’t look like the lid broke it open. IDK


----------



## ncarrier

Just add another “I only reached onyx because of this thread” post lol! I had no idea what I missing until reading this thread. We are attempting to pull off an April trip to DL for my daughter’s grad photos along with our usual ‘every second year fall trip’ and there’s no way I could’ve even dreamed it would be possible before finding this thread and doggedly searching out the airmiles. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Eveningsong said:


> Thanks, from the knowledge gained by this thread I told her not to load her cart ahead of time, I believe she had them in her wish list.  I am not sure what she bought from Amazon, she lives in Alberta and I live in Ontario.  It was probably Xmas presents for her children.  I told her to search for her confirmation emails from Amazon and ebay.  Thanks for your help.




I would have thought adding items from the wishlist into the cart would be fine but don't have any personal experience doing it that way.  Yes, she needs to be armed with dates, pretax amounts, what promos she is missing ... and a lot of patience.

FWIW, I use the "save for later" option in Amazon, basically load everything in the cart, save them for later and log out and start again through Airmilesshops.  Then once back in Amazon going through Airmilesshops I go into the cart, manually type in everything on the "Saved for Later" list into the search field one by one and  re-add each one to the cart checking that each item is in a valid category based on the category Amazon has put it in.  Then I delete everything I'm buying off the "save for later" list.  It's a bit excessive but it's better than fighting for the miles later. I was "burned" a number of years ago not getting  points for books, now all new books I order from Chapters whenever possible.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I use the wish list on Amazon all the time and my miles post just fine -- heck i even got miles for a BOOK i ordered for my son -- wasn't expecting it at all and apparently they had a multiplier offer of some kind in the new year because i got 10 miles for a $25 book?!?! I ain't complaining! *

*I have had more problems with the airmilesshop portal since they updated the site than i ever used to .. I usually have trouble with Staples during promos (base miles tend to be fine but not the bonus) but now I'm waiting on 7 transactions out of 12 on one card and 2 out of 3 on the other.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just now got the email coupon for Rexall -- just like our LnG offers it's a stupid 1:1 and only good Wednesday & Thursday*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM valid January 24th & 25th*


----------



## Eveningsong

Now that the coupon is good only Wed and Thurs you cannot use it on seniors day.  Seniors day is every Tuesday.


----------



## tinkerone

Just an update on something I posted a month or so ago.  I had received the 800 AM for my November, spend $400 get 800 Amex deal.  One of the items I purchased went on sale and not thinking I called for a refund of the difference, which I did get.  That meant my spend for the month was actually $350 and I was worried that they would take back the 800 AM.  Well, its been two statement cycles since the refund and they have not taken the AM back!  Looks like I got off lucky.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Quick question.  Remember the St Hubert chicken broth cartons that we all bought?  I just opened one and there was no plastic seal inside. Is that the way they are?   I  then opened a second one and it’s the same. They both look like there was a seal but it was poked open.


ALL of mine were that way. EVERY SINGLE ONE. Like a previous poster mentioned they looked and tasted fine, and in fact I don’t think I noticed the issue until I had used a few of them but I was always concerned about them after that.  I think it’s just the way the carton is supposed to be but it looks like maybe it was poked doesn’t it?! And then I thought .. who sat and poked out the seals of 30 containers of broth? So strange!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> ALL of mine were that way. EVERY SINGLE ONE. Like a previous poster mentioned they looked and tasted fine, and in fact I don’t think I noticed the issue until I had used a few of them but I was always concerned about them after that.  I think it’s just the way the carton is supposed to be but it looks like maybe it was poked doesn’t it?! And then I thought .. who sat and poked out the seals of 30 containers of broth? So strange!


I can certainly see your logic....it couldn't be all of them.  I dumped the first one I opened and the second one is in my fridge.  I had a can of broth that I used for dinner last night.  I'm not sure that I can use this stuff. The lid came off like it was already open.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I can certainly see your logic....it couldn't be all of them.  I dumped the first one I opened and the second one is in my fridge.  I had a can of broth that I used for dinner last night.  I'm not sure that I can use this stuff. The lid came off like it was already open.


My lids weren’t like that, it was just the foil seal that didn’t look right. I justified the use by the fact that the lid twisted and clicked. And several times I thought of returning them but by that point I had them in my cold cellar for months and months. It was too late. I have some still that I have been avoiding because like you, it bugs me. I will probably just get rid of the rest of mine.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> My lids weren’t like that, it was just the foil seal that didn’t look right. I justified the use by the fact that the lid twisted and clicked. And several times I thought of returning them but by that point I had them in my cold cellar for months and months. It was too late. I have some still that I have been avoiding because like you, it bugs me. I will probably just get rid of the rest of mine.


I have just decided I'm going to toss them all out.  I only bought 4 and not getting sick is worth a whole lot more to me than the $8 that they cost.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just now got the email coupon for Rexall -- just like our LnG offers it's a stupid 1:1 and only good Wednesday & Thursday*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 50 AM valid January 24th & 25th*



I just got the email too.  I'm curious if it'll stack with the L&G coupon, I'm assuming it won't since the coupon last Friday didn't.


----------



## ottawamom

Report back how it goes if you try. Still trying to figure out what will and will not work at Rexall this new year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not even going to bother TRYING Rexall this week ... if the offers don't stack it just meets my minimal target of 1:1 and that's not worth an hour walk in the rain! *

*For those of you with the broth problems --  This doesn't sound safe to me, I would be pouring it down the drain.  I would also contact the company to let them know my concerns with the packaging.*


----------



## pigletto

I just rechecked the ones I have left and the cap is definitely safety sealed and needs to be broken to open it.. which is why the seal on the inside not being there didn’t concern me as much. I definitely wouldn’t have used if the cap was loose, but mine was sealed. And that’s what confused me because I don’t know if there is supposed to be a seal or not. Regardless, I agree.. won’t be buying it again.


----------



## isabellea

Just to let you all know that Airmiles Travel Hub as a promo for 75AM when booking a hotel room (promo is good until the end of the year). I got a pretty good number of AM for a 1 night booking (paid 148$CAD and got 185AM total).


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> My lids weren’t like that, it was just the foil seal that didn’t look right. I justified the use by the fact that the lid twisted and clicked. And several times I thought of returning them but by that point I had them in my cold cellar for months and months. It was too late. I have some still that I have been avoiding because like you, it bugs me. I will probably just get rid of the rest of mine.





dancin Disney style said:


> I have just decided I'm going to toss them all out.  I only bought 4 and not getting sick is worth a whole lot more to me than the $8 that they cost.



I would contact the company to see if this is in fact how their product is made.  I have had concerns in the past about the packaging on a product and I called the 1-800 number on the item and inquired.  I was surprised to find, for this product, that there was very little in way of security.  I expressed my concerns, they were noted and I received coupons for additional products made by this company.  

It might be worth a shot before you toss the products.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> Just to let you all know that Airmiles Travel Hub as a promo for 75AM when booking a hotel room (promo is good until the end of the year). I got a pretty good number of AM for a 1 night booking (paid 148$CAD and got 185AM total).


This will come in handy. I have to book a number of hotel rooms for different things like basketball tournaments and conferences. I wonder if it applies for each booking ?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not even going to bother TRYING Rexall this week ... if the offers don't stack it just meets my minimal target of 1:1 and that's not worth an hour walk in the rain! *
> 
> *For those of you with the broth problems --  This doesn't sound safe to me, I would be pouring it down the drain.  I would also contact the company to let them know my concerns with the packaging.*





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I would contact the company to see if this is in fact how their product is made.  I have had concerns in the past about the packaging on a product and I called the 1-800 number on the item and inquired.  I was surprised to find, for this product, that there was very little in way of security.  I expressed my concerns, they were noted and I received coupons for additional products made by this company.
> 
> It might be worth a shot before you toss the products.


I'm going to look for some contact info.

When I'm in QC I visit a couple of grocery stores to find St. Hubert products.  Obviously I love them....especially the chicken seasoning.  Last summer I bought 5 jars of the seasoning and the cashier looked down at the jars and then back at me. I know she thought I was weird but it's so good.


----------



## osully

Well good news for anyone missing the 50AM bonus for AirMilesShops promo that should have posted yesterday. I made the missing miles claim and got them within an hour!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
Ontario  jan 25- Jan 31
Hugs Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-25-to-31/all


----------



## Disney Addicted

My bonus 50 air miles did not show up today.  Neither did my 3X Indigo air miles actually.  This was Air Mile's offer of spend $20 plus for 50 when they redesigned their website back in November.

I chatted an agent a few minutes ago and received my 56 air miles.  

I have a feeling it was because Indigo messed up my order.


----------



## hdrolfe

I am really hoping for some good deals over the next week or two. I need those STB airmiles to post, and now about 250+ more to get the flights I want, they keep changing!  So hopefully Rexall has a good deal on the weekend or next week. At least they post quickly, I'm still waiting for Metro and Sobeys from two weeks ago, their cycles mess me up every time.

Metro flyer looks like a few small bonuses (from the link above). Hopefully Sobeys has some as well. The hunt continues!


----------



## ottawamom

Not sure which days you are travelling in April but I was just doing a little checking. Look at the option of booking 2 one way tickets instead of a round trip. You may find it will cost fewer AM. I was looking at April 21-28 and somehow it was a lot cheaper when I looked at 2 one way flights vs a round trip ticket. (just a option to consider)


----------



## buyerbrad

kerreyn said:


> I just got the email too.  I'm curious if it'll stack with the L&G coupon, I'm assuming it won't since the coupon last Friday didn't.



Just used the email coupon, with the L&G and the $5 off coupon no problem.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for reporting back. A $50 spend get 100AM is a pretty good haul.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Not sure which days you are travelling in April but I was just doing a little checking. Look at the option of booking 2 one way tickets instead of a round trip. You may find it will cost fewer AM. I was looking at April 21-28 and somehow it was a lot cheaper when I looked at 2 one way flights vs a round trip ticket. (just a option to consider)



I am looking at April 13 to 23, and must have direct  Up until Monday it was "on sale" for 2240 AM each plus $150 for taxes etc. Now it's up to over 3000 AM each. So. I will probably use AM to do the flight home because it's the most expensive as cash but for some reason the cheapest in AM plus cash. And something else for the way down, but if I can get 250 more AM (plus the STB) I will have enough to at least do AM for one flight on the way down. It's way more math than I want to have to figure out. The flights themselves went up too high so I need AM to help. I could risk flying in the day of the cruise, but that scares me. I do not want to miss the ship!!

Everything else is paid for though, (not Disney) cruise, two nights at Disney after, 1-day ticket after. Oh, I need one night precruise too, but will either stay near the airport or the port, and may just book it with the transfers. Then no more trips. For awhile. I think. We really would like to go on one of the Star Wars Disney Cruises, but they are so expensive. And a week at Disney before kiddo turns 10. Man, I need to make more money! Or pick one or the other trip. 

It would be really great if we could book things online and use AM against it. I hope that new way of booking happens soon and is worth it. I don't want to have to actually go to a travel agent.


----------



## ottawamom

Fingers crossed the flight costs change when your STB are posted. They are up and down all the time. Here's hoping!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What I don't understand is the taxes and fees.  I've seen them ask for $248 in taxes, but when I find those same flights for purchase the taxes are the typical $148 (YHZ starting airport).  How can they charge you the $248 when that really isn't the true cost?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer link Ont.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/all
Dempster Bread buy 2 get 25 airmiles

Spend 100.00 on LCBO gift card get 30 airmiles

Foodland flyer Ont

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-january-26-to-february-1/all
Dempster bread and bagels buy 2 get 25 airmiles

Rexall Flyer
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What I don't understand is the taxes and fees.  I've seen them ask for $248 in taxes, but when I find those same flights for purchase the taxes are the typical $148 (YHZ starting airport).  How can they charge you the $248 when that really isn't the true cost?



They add an additional fee for booking through Airmiles. I'm not sure what it is to be honest. And it varies so much flight to flight. I wish there was some consistency in flight prices, it would be so much easier to plan for things! Hotels I have a pretty good idea of rates for a given time of year, never with flights though.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What I don't understand is the taxes and fees.  I've seen them ask for $248 in taxes, but when I find those same flights for purchase the taxes are the typical $148 (YHZ starting airport).  How can they charge you the $248 when that really isn't the true cost?



I haven't looked at a breakdown of the taxes and fees recently, but my guess would be that while most of them are a fixed charge, one or two of them must be variable with the cost of the flight. I'll dig out an old reservation and see if I can figure something out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> They add an additional fee for booking through Airmiles. I'm not sure what it is to be honest. And it varies so much flight to flight. I wish there was some consistency in flight prices, it would be so much easier to plan for things! Hotels I have a pretty good idea of rates for a given time of year, never with flights though.



I'm not sure about that.  Each time I have booked flights with air miles the taxes match what I would have paid out-of-pocket for the actual flight.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Those of us who are wary of combining coupons at Rexall should wait till the weekend,  there's a threshold spend $50 = 60 and  $70 = 100*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love when I check my balance and realize my BMO air miles have been posted for the month. Such an easy way to earns hundreds of miles per month without even trying.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It seems it's dollar days in the west at Safeway.  There are a few items I think I will pick up that are a better price than i can get at Stupidstore or No Frills.  I don't think I'll hit the get 100 Am for $100.00 spent.  I have some load and go offers too i can cash in on.  I did score 15 AM on with buy 2 Tim Horton coffee.  It was an in store promo as it wasn't in the flyer this week.  Might have to walk around the isles to see if there are any other Am hidden in there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to study flyers again (me likey Thursdays!) Here are the links that haven't already been  provided -- also updated 1st post*

*Rexall West  *

*Spend $50 get 60 AM*
*Spend $70 get 100 AM*
*Tuesday Seniors save 20% spend $50 get $10 GC*
*Sobeys West*
*Sobeys Atlantic*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*Big thing i noticed today is that several of the grocery flyers comment on the # of AM available IN STORE and that number is higher than the flyer shows so like someone mentioned last week, they're looking for ways to keep us in the store once we get there! Hubby and I had a discussion over the changes we're noticing in rewards & sales since the minimum wage jumped in Ontario (careful to avoid a political post here  ) --- since stores will still want to protect their bottom line they are going to have to adjust the way the draw in customers once we notice the prices are increasing to support their increased salary costs. If Metro doesn't go back to price matching and/or increase their rewards we might be forced to shop elsewhere for the bulk of our food. It will be hard for them because they have to *pay* to give us those miles. *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to study flyers again (me likey Thursdays!) Here are the links that haven't already been  provided -- also updated 1st post*
> 
> *Rexall West  *
> 
> *Spend $50 get 60 AM*
> *Spend $70 get 100 AM*
> *Tuesday Seniors save 20% spend $50 get $10 GC*
> *Sobeys West*
> *Sobeys Atlantic*
> *Foodland Atlantic*
> 
> *Big thing i noticed today is that several of the grocery flyers comment on the # of AM available IN STORE and that number is higher than the flyer shows so like someone mentioned last week, they're looking for ways to keep us in the store once we get there! Hubby and I had a discussion over the changes we're noticing in rewards & sales since the minimum wage jumped in Ontario (careful to avoid a political post here  ) --- since stores will still want to protect their bottom line they are going to have to adjust the way the draw in customers once we notice the prices are increasing to support their increased salary costs. If Metro doesn't go back to price matching and/or increase their rewards we might be forced to shop elsewhere for the bulk of our food. It will be hard for them because they have to *pay* to give us those miles. *


Not getting political, just stating a fact. The Sobeys across the street from us cut their hours from 6am-11pm( used to be 24 hours couple of years ago) to 8am - 10pm. Well with those new hours I can not get the food supplies for work from there anymore. So lose out on those AM.


----------



## mort1331

Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.


*WOW, That's exciting news fursure! That should be great fun, you're having a great year for bonus trips, aren't you??*


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.



WHOA! that is awesome, especially August!!! I would think it would be pretty busy. I have only walked through the lobby and I was in awe. That will be amazing!


----------



## Aladora

mort1331 said:


> Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.



How exciting! We love the GCH and after our stay last August, I am pretty sure we will only stay there (or the DLH) if the $$$ is too crazy.


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.



We've done that trip in August.  Grand Californian is soooo close to the park and really has a special feel to it. You guys will have a great time! We much prefer Disneyland to WDW.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall, the email and L&G coupon stacked.  I spent $56.24 and got 102 am.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning
I am going to try and visit Sobeys or Foodland and see if I can discover some of their in store specials.
 So far I have the Dempsters bread (buy 2 at 2.99 each and get 25 airmiles) special and that's it.
Happy weekend shopping everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Have to share my excitement with fellow Canadians. Being part of DVC has allowed us to travel south more than we would have before. Now I have been able to secure Grand Californian for our Aug trip. 1st time there and for those who know DVC hard to get at 7 months out. Add this to the Can tickets for there and my westjet companion card both my wife and I have. Equals a reasonable west coast trip.



Oh WOW
I am so happy for you and your family,,you are going to have a blast!
Have a great time planning!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

I am going to get some LCBO gift cards at Sobeys. 2018 has been slow for me in AM Hunting. I am starting to worry about not being able to keep my Onyx status.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> I am going to get some LCBO gift cards at Sobeys. 2018 has been slow for me in AM Hunting. I am starting to worry about not being able to keep my Onyx status.


Other than last years STB, which posted Feb 3rd, things didn't get into high gear until April.   The month of March I only earn 156 miles but by the end of Dec I had earned over 18,000.


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> I am going to get some LCBO gift cards at Sobeys. 2018 has been slow for me in AM Hunting. I am starting to worry about not being able to keep my Onyx status.


I would not worry about it. There is lots of time in the year.


----------



## mort1331

But switching gears. PC has come out strong with some good deals. Today, Friday, if you buy their bacon for about 4.50 they give you 3000 points, so bacon for 1.50 good deal. Friday only


----------



## amie416

mort1331 said:


> But switching gears. PC has come out strong with some good deals. Today, Friday, if you buy their bacon for about 4.50 they give you 3000 points, so bacon for 1.50 good deal. Friday only



Is this a flyer deal?  Which store?


----------



## mort1331

amie416 said:


> Is this a flyer deal?  Which store?


Its in the flyers for ontario


----------



## mort1331

amie416 said:


> Is this a flyer deal?  Which store?


Its in the flyers for ontario


----------



## pigletto

AngelDisney said:


> I am going to get some LCBO gift cards at Sobeys. 2018 has been slow for me in AM Hunting. I am starting to worry about not being able to keep my Onyx status.


I agree with the others that this first quarter is always slow for airmiles . I look at it a little differently as well... if they want my buisiness then they can offer some worthwhile incentives. I’m happy to shop at less expensive stores until they do .


----------



## rella's fan

I was hoping to get the 1100 miles in JanuaryFebruary on my daughter's account so we would have enough for a discounted Disneyland ticket before they go back up, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> But switching gears. PC has come out strong with some good deals. Today, Friday, if you buy their bacon for about 4.50 they give you 3000 points, so bacon for 1.50 good deal. Friday only



Two week in a row they've sent me a targeted spend offer, plus all my usual staples. I can earn the same amount of miles to pc plus this week.  And I need to cash out about $70 worth of points anyways.  Air Miles collecting might have to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> I was hoping to get the 1100 miles in JanuaryFebruary on my daughter's account so we would have enough for a discounted Disneyland ticket before they go back up, but that doesn't look like it's going to happen.


*The absolute last day the StB miles can post to your account is confusing since the BIG wording says (the FAQs are still up & you can read them StB FAQs )*

*Q: So, how does this all work?*

*A: In a nutshell, here’s how AIR MILES® Shop the Block™ works:*


*Use offers at participating Partners from November 14 to December 14, 2017.*
*We’ll add up the number of offers you used and award your Bonus Miles in February 2018.*

*Use 3 different offers, get 300 Bonus Miles*
*Use 5 different offers, get 1,000 Bonus Miles*
*Use 7 different offers, get 2,000 Bonus Miles*
*BUT it also says:*
*Allow up to 90 days after the Event Period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Account.*

*And that date is March 14th. SO it's a real toss up as to when they will post (and how accurate they will be this year!) HOWEVER in your case, wanting to redeem for DL tickets, during the last promo the discount tickets were available for a very long time after they could be bought directly from Disney so i wouldn't panic yet. They probably be available for a bit. Fingers crossed for you!!*


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning
> I am going to try and visit Sobeys or Foodland and see if I can discover some of their in store specials.
> So far I have the Dempsters bread (buy 2 at 2.99 each and get 25 airmiles) special and that's it.
> Happy weekend shopping everyone.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks for doing that! I am still on the fence about driving 50min to Foodland vs doing my grocery at IGA or Walmart this week. I do need bagels but driving to ON just for that that is not enough to justify gas extra cost.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, in an interesting twist to the what have now become useless targeted offers from Rexall , I only have 5 for both cards and they are exactly the same, oh and i have never bought ANY of those products! But my PC offers are ALL things i have bought (which isn't hard since i don't actually buy much there  )*


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> Thanks for doing that! I am still on the fence about driving 50min to Foodland vs doing my grocery at IGA or Walmart this week. I do need bagels but driving to ON just for that that is not enough to justify gas extra cost.


I was just at Foodland and they had all their brands of Special K on for 3.99 with 50 AM when you buy 3.  All told, I spent $23 and got 101 AM's.  Better than I would have got at Rexall.........are you listening Rexall????


----------



## rella's fan

Donald - my hero said:


> *The absolute last day the StB miles can post to your account is confusing since the BIG wording says (the FAQs are still up & you can read them StB FAQs )*
> 
> *Q: So, how does this all work?*
> 
> *A: In a nutshell, here’s how AIR MILES® Shop the Block™ works:*
> 
> 
> *Use offers at participating Partners from November 14 to December 14, 2017.*
> *We’ll add up the number of offers you used and award your Bonus Miles in February 2018.*
> 
> *Use 3 different offers, get 300 Bonus Miles*
> *Use 5 different offers, get 1,000 Bonus Miles*
> *Use 7 different offers, get 2,000 Bonus Miles*
> *BUT it also says:*
> *Allow up to 90 days after the Event Period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Account.*
> 
> *And that date is March 14th. SO it's a real toss up as to when they will post (and how accurate they will be this year!) HOWEVER in your case, wanting to redeem for DL tickets, during the last promo the discount tickets were available for a very long time after they could be bought directly from Disney so i wouldn't panic yet. They probably be available for a bit. Fingers crossed for you!!*


Thanks, that's what I'm hoping (that they will have the tickets longer).  Wish they would have the Sobeys or Foodland gift cards so I could stock up.  I'm a single mom that went back to school to get my undergraduate degree so I don't have a lot of extra cash, but it's my daughter's 16th birthday in July and she really wants to go to Disneyland for her gift.  I have enough Southwest points for one flight, and I just got an email from Scotia Bank that you can get $300 in travel rewards just for opening an account so I'm going to try that too.  I also have enough Scotia Rewards for a $100 Disney card.  Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Other than last years STB, which posted Feb 3rd, things didn't get into high gear until April.   The month of March I only earn 156 miles but by the end of Dec I had earned over 18,000.





mort1331 said:


> I would not worry about it. There is lots of time in the year.





pigletto said:


> I agree with the others that this first quarter is always slow for airmiles . I look at it a little differently as well... if they want my buisiness then they can offer some worthwhile incentives. I’m happy to shop at less expensive stores until they do .



Thanks for the kind encouragement! I will keep my hopes high!!


----------



## bababear_50

My shop at Foodland
I actually needed to pick up a few things.
Quaker Oatmeal (maple,brown sugar) packs buy one box at $2.99 get 5 airmiles
Oasis Smoothie (Strawberry/Banana) buy 2x $3.99 = 10 airmiles
Targeted --buy 1 box Prime chicken $7.00 = 15 airmiles
Dempster's Tortillas and one loaf of bread buy 2x $3.00 =25 airmiles
I wish I'd seen the Kellogg's special k--darn.
So not many air miles but I felt I only bought what I really needed.
total air miles 94

Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Looks like the in-store specials at Foodland are the same ones as two weeks ago (Special K cereals, Smoothie and Quaker Oatmeal). I wonder when they will change them?


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> Looks like the in-store specials at Foodland are the same ones as two weeks ago (Special K cereals, Smoothie and Quaker Oatmeal). I wonder when they will change them?



I think the tags say ends February 1 ... or 2?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro (Ontario): Minute Rice 1.2/1.4kg is $6.49 with 10 airmiles, it's not in the flyer that I can see. Sobeys (Ontario) has it for $5.88 sale price and RCSS (Ontario) $5.98 for comparison.


----------



## mort1331

So I know this is the AM thread, but since they have been a bust lately. Picked up my bacon today, 10 pacs cost me $50 but got 30,000 pc bonus points. For those not familiar with pcpoints that equals $30. So bacon which we use just a little bit, cost me $2 each and it was the 500 packs not the little 375. So if AM doesnt want me to shop at Sobeys, I know where to go to maximize as well. Good luck all. I have room in the freezer, should have got more.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*But @mort1331 ...*
* *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

MMMM bacon.  I bought bacon too but it was not an AM sale.   

I have not been able to earn any additional AM since I last checked in, as Safeway has not sent us any useful offers nor has the AM website updated with their coupons.  *sigh*


----------



## AngelDisney

Metro has Fruttare frozen fruit bars @$4.99 and buy 2 get 10 AM. I don’t think it’s in the flyer.
I really miss those cold treats bonus airmiles offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Has anyone checked Sobeys in store for any airmiles deals in Ontario?
I am going airmiles stir crazy here.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Has anyone check Sobeys in store for any airmiles deals in Ontario?
> I am going airmiles stir crazy here.
> Hugs Mel



I was in Waterdown Sobeys today and they had the same Special K offer as Foodland (3.99 buy 3 get 50 AM) plus they are still running the Dempsters Bagel buy 2 get 25AM


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> I was in Waterdown Sobeys today and they had the same Special K offer as Foodland (3.99 buy 3 get 50 AM) plus they are still running the Dempsters Bagel buy 2 get 25AM




Hmmmm a cereal deal...i may have to go out for a coffee and just stop by my local Sobeys.
Thanks for posting Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I walked the aisles on Friday (Sobeys) and aside from the cereal/oats offer there really wasn't anything that stuck out as being worth it. There were some buy 2 get 5 or 10AM but nothing big. Cheese whiz but I can't remember how many you got for buying 1. The bread/tortillas and bagels and the LCBO gift card plus a few targeted offers were  what I picked up. 

I did see a lot more in-store offers at Metro but there again they were small #'s for buying two of whatever. Great if you happened to need the item but not worth stocking up.

It is pretty slow but things will pick up soon.


----------



## hdrolfe

I managed to get about 78 AM at Sobeys, but that was from the tortillas/bagels, a couple targeted offers and something else off the shelf (soup I think?) I only need about 50 more now for my flights, so I am hoping for a good Rexall shop next weekend. I'd go during this week if the coupon is good but I don't really have any good LnG offers for Rexall this week.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I managed to get about 78 AM at Sobeys, but that was from the tortillas/bagels, a couple targeted offers and something else off the shelf (soup I think?) I only need about 50 more now for my flights, so I am hoping for a good Rexall shop next weekend. I'd go during this week if the coupon is good but I don't really have any good LnG offers for Rexall this week.



I am hoping for spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles from Rexall.(email coupon would be nice).
Fingers crossed.
I finally have a few new items in my Load N Go,,this is after months of the same stuff.
No threshold spend yet.
Hugs Mel


----------



## FayeW

I spent $182. at Sobeys and came home with 268 airmiles. I bought A LOT of bagels, multiples of Special K, goldfish crackers, yogurt, and Dempster's tortillas for the extra AM offers. I had some L&G for a few other items I bought including "spend $100 get 30". 

I checked my account balance and I didn't seem to get the right amount of AM for the vacation I booked with Transat Travel. It was supposed to be 1 AM for every $20, I spent $2538 and only got 60 AM. That would be the amount for $1200 spent. Even taking off the tax it would be a lot more that 60. Any idea why so few?


----------



## dancin Disney style

FayeW said:


> I spent $182. at Sobeys and came home with 268 airmiles. I bought A LOT of bagels, multiples of Special K, goldfish crackers, yogurt, and Dempster's tortillas for the extra AM offers. I had some L&G for a few other items I bought including "spend $100 get 30".
> 
> I checked my account balance and I didn't seem to get the right amount of AM for the vacation I booked with Transat Travel. It was supposed to be 1 AM for every $20, I spent $2538 and only got 60 AM. That would be the amount for $1200 spent. Even taking off the tax it would be a lot more that 60. Any idea why so few?


You only get the miles for the pre tax amount.  Sometimes only the card holder get the miles. On that one I have successfully had AM add them later on....because I’m the one paying for everyone. Also, I thought you earned 1 for $30.


----------



## marchingstar

Just my normal post to gripe about air miles in 2018! My account is sitting at 12,999. I have been waiting for the big roll-over to 13K forever! And just now AmEx emailed to tell me all the ways I can "maximize" my miles. But they mean using my card to shop online. 

I'm so so missing the days of Soar Into More! And my fingers are crossed for a Blue Friday this week. Otherwise who knows when my account will go up...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

This is kind of Am related.  I was at my second job ( No frills  as cashier - just for the winter ) when this man and his son were going through my till...and they were joking that their mom works at Safeway and here they are shopping at No Frills.  They proceeded to tell me that the Safeway only a couple blocks from my house was going to close for some renos and reopen as a dsicount Sobeyes...with no deli, no bakery and NO MORE AM!!!!!!!!!!!       Safeway is my only place to get AM in this stupid city ( 75,000 and no Rexal )  We do have two Safeways here...so hopefully they are only doing this to the one by my house.  The other one had renovations done about 3 years ago...and is even larger.  So hopefully that one will stay Safeway.  If not...I won't be much AM hunting.  It just burns my butt!!!! 

Needless to say...My PC points have been adding up quite fast...and I just did another 100.00 of free groceries this past weekend.  So I guess...i might have have to work the pc program to the max.


----------



## mab2012

Well, at least something good came out of that broken dishwasher:



Plus there should be another 78 coming from Air Miles Shops.

I'm actually doing okay this month, with 608 miles accumulated.  Almost entirely from the dishwasher replacement, and delayed posting on those Air Miles Shops bonus offers.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is kind of Am related.  I was at my second job ( No frills  as cashier - just for the winter ) when this man and his son were going through my till...and they were joking that their mom works at Safeway and here they are shopping at No Frills.  They proceeded to tell me that the Safeway only a couple blocks from my house was going to close for some renos and reopen as a dsicount Sobeyes...with no deli, no bakery and NO MORE AM!!!!!!!!!!!       Safeway is my only place to get AM in this stupid city ( 75,000 and no Rexal )  We do have two Safeways here...so hopefully they are only doing this to the one by my house.  The other one had renovations done about 3 years ago...and is even larger.  So hopefully that one will stay Safeway.  If not...I won't be much AM hunting.  It just burns my butt!!!!
> 
> Needless to say...My PC points have been adding up quite fast...and I just did another 100.00 of free groceries this past weekend.  So I guess...i might have have to work the pc program to the max.



I feel your pain! I just read that 2 Safeways near us may be closing. If they can't reach a deal with the union to convert to FreshCo's, they will close both stores. We do not have a Rexall either. Safeway and my BMO mastercard are the main source of my AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

*When i was doing my final glance thru trending news stories on Google last night i noticed the announcements by Sobeys regarding the closing of some stores and my immediate thought was of all our Western AM hunters!! One of hubby's clients is the union office that Sobeys is part of and he sighed, he is aware of the extra work the office will have as they migrate the employees from one store to the other and the headaches that will cause. To say nothing of the employees who will be without work *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I think the closing stores are mostly in BC right now... but I wouldn't be surprised if they start cherry-picking poorly performing locations anywhere and everywhere...  

either way, if Safeway switches to Sobey's pricing/quantity/serving size AND stops offering AM ... then I am afraid that my relationship with AirMiles is pretty much finished and so are the possibilities of future Disney trips.    We don't shop anywhere else that offers AM on a large enough basis to make it worth it.  Sometimes I have to run to RONA for an emergency item but other than that, it's 1 AM here and 1 AM there for MONTHS...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's a very sad day in the duck pond! I wore my hat into Toronto on Thursday and yesterday we left to go for coffee and then grocery shopping (pretty much a bust at Metro Spent $64.14 for 27 AM) and I couldn't find it .. I've lost my HAT!! OK, big deal right? Why yes, yes it is when it looks like THIS*
* *

*AND then because it was warm enough hubby went out to mop up the bit of water that tends to puddle under the spare tire and he discovered a flipping POOL that is no longer confined to a tint spot but now the area under the back seat is also under water ... can you say serious rust-out-potential??? So instead of researching where we will use our travel vouchers I have been looking at new cars  Of course, i looked to see if anyone offers AM and found one that gives a MASSIVE 200 for a new car, another one that offers 500 for the one we want or 1000 for a used car (nope not happening) that was a bust. Also can't find anyone who gives miles for trying to FIX the problem while we decide if we can afford a new car. *

*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Yuck Ducky
It never rains but pours some days. It will be ok Hon,,whenever I lose a treasured item I always remember my Nana saying someone in more "Need" of it probably found it and is using it. I know that doesn't really make you feel better,so sorry Hon.
Cars ,,they are never ending wallet sucking vampires,,,mine is in need of some repairs this Spring.






Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's a very sad day in the duck pond! I wore my hat into Toronto on Thursday and yesterday we left to go for coffee and then grocery shopping (pretty much a bust at Metro Spent $64.14 for 27 AM) and I couldn't find it .. I've lost my HAT!! OK, big deal right? Why yes, yes it is when it looks like THIS*
> 
> *AND then because it was warm enough hubby went out to mop up the bit of water that tends to puddle under the spare tire and he discovered a flipping POOL that is no longer confined to a tint spot but now the area under the back seat is also under water ... can you say serious rust-out-potential??? So instead of researching where we will use our travel vouchers I have been looking at new cars  Of course, i looked to see if anyone offers AM and found one that gives a MASSIVE 200 for a new car, another one that offers 500 for the one we want or 1000 for a used car (nope not happening) that was a bust. Also can't find anyone who gives miles for trying to FIX the problem while we decide if we can afford a new car.*



 what a brutal day. Major major hugs to you!

I'm no expert (I've never shopped for a new car), but it sounds like Air Miles might not be the best bonus on a new car--you might have good luck with end-of-year discounts right away here? Or maybe a travel bonus, to get you back on track with vacation planning?

But it sure sounds like for now you should put up your feet and have some ice cream!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> But it sure sounds like for now you should put up your feet and have some ice cream!


I think from here on out this will be my moto


----------



## mort1331

marcyleecorgan said:


> I think the closing stores are mostly in BC right now... but I wouldn't be surprised if they start cherry-picking poorly performing locations anywhere and everywhere...
> 
> either way, if Safeway switches to Sobey's pricing/quantity/serving size AND stops offering AM ... then I am afraid that my relationship with AirMiles is pretty much finished and so are the possibilities of future Disney trips.    We don't shop anywhere else that offers AM on a large enough basis to make it worth it.  Sometimes I have to run to RONA for an emergency item but other than that, it's 1 AM here and 1 AM there for MONTHS...


Sorry to hear. So instead of AM see about switching to PC points or some other. With PC you cant get GC but you can fool yourself and add them to your bill and use the PC points to pay for your groceries. They do have some good targeted deals that come into your email. Plus they seem to be ramping up like the bacon deal last friday. I dont have them at my store yet, but I have heard that the Disney GC are at some of the Loblaws and Superstores.
I dont think the duck minds us posting about good PC deals here. Its all about helping each other.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's a very sad day in the duck pond! I wore my hat into Toronto on Thursday and yesterday we left to go for coffee and then grocery shopping (pretty much a bust at Metro Spent $64.14 for 27 AM) and I couldn't find it .. I've lost my HAT!! OK, big deal right? Why yes, yes it is when it looks like THIS*
> *View attachment 298923 *
> 
> *AND then because it was warm enough hubby went out to mop up the bit of water that tends to puddle under the spare tire and he discovered a flipping POOL that is no longer confined to a tint spot but now the area under the back seat is also under water ... can you say serious rust-out-potential??? So instead of researching where we will use our travel vouchers I have been looking at new cars  Of course, i looked to see if anyone offers AM and found one that gives a MASSIVE 200 for a new car, another one that offers 500 for the one we want or 1000 for a used car (nope not happening) that was a bust. Also can't find anyone who gives miles for trying to FIX the problem while we decide if we can afford a new car. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh duckky, sorry to hear this news. Where did you find the hat. I am heading down on wed, as long as I get over this cold.
Cars never stop with issues. The only advise I have is check with dealer used. Pay a lot less, some still have warranty, and still reliable.


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I second mort's advice about a used car. If you go to the Honda dealership you may find a good deal on a used Fit. You're in a great part of the country to be able to go to a dealership in a nearby city instead of having to rely on your local guys.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Yuck Ducky
> It never rains but pours some days. It will be ok Hon,,whenever I lose a treasured item I always remember my Nana saying someone in more "Need" of it probably found it and is using it. I know that doesn't really make you feel better,so sorry Hon.
> Cars ,,they are never ending wallet sucking vampires,,,mine is in need of some repairs this Spring.


*I did actually think that very thing, not only will someone have a much warmer head but they'll be sporting a pretty unique and fancy hat! (I had a Nana too, and just seeing that name made me grin BTW)*



marchingstar said:


> what a brutal day. Major major hugs to you!
> 
> I'm no expert (I've never shopped for a new car), but it sounds like Air Miles might not be the best bonus on a new car--you might have good luck with end-of-year discounts right away here? Or maybe a travel bonus, to get you back on track with vacation planning?
> But it sure sounds like for now you should put up your feet and have some ice cream!


*I was only kidding about a primary focus of our searching including AM, just would be a funny bright spot if it happens  And the ice cream?? Yeah i did one step better and made some brownies, slightly under-baked them, and made the biggest, gooiest sundae using some of the Haagen Daz ice cream we had targeted AM from.*







mort1331 said:


> Oh duckky, sorry to hear this news. Where did you find the hat. I am heading down on wed, as long as I get over this cold.
> Cars never stop with issues. The only advise I have is check with dealer used. Pay a lot less, some still have warranty, and still reliable.


*I got the hat in AK when we were there celebrating our 30th, so 3 years ago now. I saw it in 2016 but wasn't looking last year so don't think it's even carried anywhere anymore. Super sweet of you to even suggest that you might look for me!! You better get yourself on the mend pronto there bud, otherwise you'll have one very sad girl on your hands since i think i saw you mention on another thread that she is talking about what she'll be getting!! We are not ruling out used cars persay, just  don't want one that comes with it's own bunch of problems.*



ottawamom said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles. I second mort's advice about a used car. If you go to the Honda dealership you may find a good deal on a used Fit. You're in a great part of the country to be able to go to a dealership in a nearby city instead of having to rely on your local guys.



*How on earth did you remember that we drive a Fit?!?!? You win a prize for THAT! *
**
*I have been looking at all of the dealerships that are within a reasonable driving distance (and that's a LOT!) since they all have their inventory on their websites now and created a list for hubby to look at when he has time. We love our Fit - it's 10 years old and other than the standard brakes, tires and one replacement battery that need to be dealt with it has given us zero problems. Only leaks because some yahoo side-swiped us just before we headed to Florida in 2016. *

*We put a call into the place that fixed up Fred (you know, Fred the Fit) after the previous mentioned mishap and they're going to see if they can fix the leak "enough" to give us time to save a bit longer. If they can't do it quickly we'll rent a car and get AM from THAT!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this week's Rexall coupon, same as last week -- measly 1:1 AND i didn't get a threshold LnG offer this week, so no Rexall hunting trip for me.*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Wed Jan 31st & Thurs Feb 1st*


----------



## FayeW

dancin Disney style said:


> You only get the miles for the pre tax amount.  Sometimes only the card holder get the miles. On that one I have successfully had AM add them later on....because I’m the one paying for everyone. Also, I thought you earned 1 for $30.



Transat Travel changed in mid-August to 1 AM per $20. I did online chat today and figured it out. It's on the pre-tax amount, and only if you pay cash/credit. I had a Transat credit and used Airmiles travel vouchers, so didn't earn AM on that $600.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hello, oh wise Airmiles gurus! I am a collector from just east of Toronto and I have been reading this thread for about six months. I have learned a lot and am now at Onyx level. This past October, we switched credit cards to the BMO World Elite Mastercard. I haven't received any of the incentive-to-join Airmiles yet, but I figured it would take several months for those to appear. My concern, though, is that I haven't received the Airmiles for our monthly spending. The ratio is 1 AM per $10 and we've been putting all our spending on the card. Is anyone familiar with this credit card who could tell me if there is a usual delay in the posting of monthly Airmiles? What is the best way to find out? There is a phone number on my credit card bill. Should I go though the Airmiles site's 'missing miles' tab?
Thanks very much!


----------



## Donald - my hero

twinkletoe said:


> Hello, oh wise Airmiles gurus! I am a collector from just east of Toronto and I have been reading this thread for about six months. I have learned a lot and am now at Onyx level. This past October, we switched credit cards to the BMO World Elite Mastercard. I haven't received any of the incentive-to-join Airmiles yet, but I figured it would take several months for those to appear. My concern, though, is that I haven't received the Airmiles for our monthly spending. The ratio is 1 AM per $10 and we've been putting all our spending on the card. Is anyone familiar with this credit card who could tell me if there is a usual delay in the posting of monthly Airmiles? What is the best way to find out? There is a phone number on my credit card bill. Should I go though the Airmiles site's 'missing miles' tab?
> Thanks very much!


*There should be zero delay in the miles for your regular monthly bill -- should show directly on your statement and post to your AM account immediately (that's how i know the statement has arrived, often before hubby does because i check the account at least twice a day!) It's been a long time since we got the card so i can't speak to the sign up bonus miles but i'd be a bit worried  at this point in time --- someone else will wake up soon who has this specific card. (only question i have is did you get the correct elite card, does it have the AM symbol on it? did you apply thru the AM link?)*

*Edited to add: reading the fine print on the sign up bonus it says the first 1000 AM will be posted within 45 days of your first purchase so you *should* have those by now ==Oct 31st + 45 days was December 15th The extra 2000 AM would post within 60 days of charging $3000 *

*BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard (“Credit Card”) applications must be received between August 15, 2017 and April 30, 2018 (the “Offer Period”) to be eligible for the following Bonus Miles, and Annual Fee Waiver offers (each an “Offer” and collectively the “Offers”): AIR MILES Bonus Miles Offer: Receive 1,000 Bonus Miles after your first purchase using your Credit Card. Bonus Miles will be credited to the primary Credit Cardholder’s AIR MILES Collector Account within forty-five (45) days of purchase. Receive an additional 2,000 Bonus Miles when you spend a minimum of $3,000 (less refunds and excluding cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments) on purchases using the Credit Card within the first three (3) months from the Credit Card open date. The additional Bonus Miles will be credited to the primary Credit Cardholder’s Collector Account within sixty (60) business days following the qualifying $3,000 spend. All Bonus Miles are credited in accordance with the set balance preference (between AIR MILES Cash and AIR MILES Dream balances) at the time of posting.*


----------



## ottawamom

twinkletoe said:


> Hello, oh wise Airmiles gurus! I am a collector from just east of Toronto and I have been reading this thread for about six months. I have learned a lot and am now at Onyx level. This past October, we switched credit cards to the BMO World Elite Mastercard. I haven't received any of the incentive-to-join Airmiles yet, but I figured it would take several months for those to appear. My concern, though, is that I haven't received the Airmiles for our monthly spending. The ratio is 1 AM per $10 and we've been putting all our spending on the card. Is anyone familiar with this credit card who could tell me if there is a usual delay in the posting of monthly Airmiles? What is the best way to find out? There is a phone number on my credit card bill. Should I go though the Airmiles site's 'missing miles' tab?
> Thanks very much!



I have the BMO Airmiles WE M/C and like donald said my AM post within a day of the statement date. The Bonus miles for signing up posted promptly as well. Here's a dumb question but I've got to ask. You do have the BMO Airmiles World Elite M/C right. I know on the website when you are looking at them the two world elite cards look very similar. I would call M/C and ask them what is up with your airmiles not posting yet. They will give you an answer much more quickly whereas if you call AM they will say they are waiting for M/C to post them...


----------



## disneybound08

Check to make sure they linked the credit card to your existing air miles account. I had an issue like this when I signed up, they had created a brand new air miles account number for me. (Our air miles account is in my husbands name but the card was in mine - not sure if that was the hiccup or not)


twinkletoe said:


> Hello, oh wise Airmiles gurus! I am a collector from just east of Toronto and I have been reading this thread for about six months. I have learned a lot and am now at Onyx level. This past October, we switched credit cards to the BMO World Elite Mastercard. I haven't received any of the incentive-to-join Airmiles yet, but I figured it would take several months for those to appear. My concern, though, is that I haven't received the Airmiles for our monthly spending. The ratio is 1 AM per $10 and we've been putting all our spending on the card. Is anyone familiar with this credit card who could tell me if there is a usual delay in the posting of monthly Airmiles? What is the best way to find out? There is a phone number on my credit card bill. Should I go though the Airmiles site's 'missing miles' tab?
> Thanks very much!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall shopping, don't know if I'll end up going. I do have one drugstore type item I could pick up ($25) and then make up the difference with some blocks of cheese etc. I can stack a $25 (Ottawa area coupon) with the email. I guess 100AM for $50 isn't bad I'm just used to getting a lot more AM for that kind of spend.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm a retired BMO employee and I agree with what others have said.  Check your Elire card and make sure the airmiles symbol is in the right hand corner at the top.  Call the 800 number on the back of the card and ask them what your profile shows, which reward program you have.  Then verify that they have the correct Airmiles number on file.  There could be plenty of reasons that they are not posting and the sooner you contact them the better.

BMO Elite AM should show on your account the day after your statement cut off.


----------



## twinkletoe

tinkerone said:


> I'm a retired BMO employee and I agree with what others have said.  Check your Elire card and make sure the airmiles symbol is in the right hand corner at the top.  Call the 800 number on the back of the card and ask them what your profile shows, which reward program you have.  Then verify that they have the correct Airmiles number on file.  There could be plenty of reasons that they are not posting and the sooner you contact them the better.
> 
> BMO Elite AM should show on your account the day after your statement cut off.


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks, everyone, for your input. I checked my credit card and, yes, there is an Airmiles symbol on it! Phew! I will call Mastercard directly before calling Airmiles. Something isn't right.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mort1331 said:


> Sorry to hear. So instead of AM see about switching to PC points or some other. *With PC you cant get GC but you can fool yourself and add them to your bill and use the PC points to pay for your groceries.* They do have some good targeted deals that come into your email. Plus they seem to be ramping up like the bacon deal last friday. I dont have them at my store yet, but I have heard that the Disney GC are at some of the Loblaws and Superstores.
> I dont think the duck minds us posting about good PC deals here. Its all about helping each other.


Yeahhhh the AirMiles were a good "envelope" system for vacation money.  My DH can't/won't make that distinction with the PC points, sadly.  He has shot down my reasonable and sane explanation of "let's budget using GC!" when I first heard about it.  His thoughts are, if the Visa is holding any balance or if we have any amount owing on our LOC's, if we didn't spend that money on groceries thanks to sales/coupons/great deals, that money has to go pay down debt.  I understand his thought process but it just pushes our next vacation further and further away.    Of course most people would nod and say, "Yep, you got debt.  No vacations for you," but I enjoyed pulling out that travel rewards card and USING it!


----------



## bgula

I've just gotten around to totaling up the AM I got from the SIM program and comparing it to what the program was supposed to be offering.  I was awarded 3100 AM, but from my totals, I should have received 3400 for completing all the offers.  Does this number jive with what everyone else has for a total for the entire program?  Just want to know if I'm missing anything before I contact Amex.


----------



## twinkletoe

disneybound08 said:


> Check to make sure they linked the credit card to your existing air miles account. I had an issue like this when I signed up, they had created a brand new air miles account number for me. (Our air miles account is in my husbands name but the card was in mine - not sure if that was the hiccup or not)



Bingo. That is exactly what happened. The BMO rep explained that a new Airmiles account had been set up and my 'missing' 4000 Airmiles were there. We got everything sorted at that end and then the Airmiles customer service person did the transfer. I think the mystery is solved and, moving forward, the miles should arrive in the right place!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> I've just gotten around to totaling up the AM I got from the SIM program and comparing it to what the program was supposed to be offering.  I was awarded 3100 AM, but from my totals, I should have received 3400 for completing all the offers.  Does this number jive with what everyone else has for a total for the entire program?  Just want to know if I'm missing anything before I contact Amex.


I just went back and checked my account to see what I had received.  I thought I had done them all but now I'm not sure.  My totals are June 400, Sept 800, Oct 900, Nov 800.  If I remember correctly they combined two of the offers of 500 and 300 together which made up the Sept 800.  However, when I add them up, it only comes to 2900 so I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.  Maybe someone else who did the SIM offers can pipe in.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from an afternoon of running around. Got my Minnie eyes on the Rexall flyer for next week and there is a Spend $50 get 100AM on Friday and Saturday. So, save your purchases until then. 

Turns out my cashier didn't have an Ottawa area coupon this week so I'm waiting till Friday to shop. Maybe there will be something different in my L&G by then.


----------



## cari12

Just checked my AM account and I received the 360 AM from BMO Mastercard for doing 98 transactions Dec 1-27! So far at 766 Am for 2018, not a bad start!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from an afternoon of running around. Got my Minnie eyes on the Rexall flyer for next week and there is a Spend $50 get 100AM on Friday and Saturday. So, save your purchases until then.
> 
> Turns out my cashier didn't have an Ottawa area coupon this week so I'm waiting till Friday to shop. Maybe there will be something different in my L&G by then.



love those minnie eyes
thanks for the heads up Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
So tomorrow is my last day as a official FTE (full time employee), I am now part time--half days.
I just logged on to my work web site as glanced at my new yearly salary--NOW is the time for everyone to tell me Mel things are going to be OK!Please....................
I never thought this whole process was going to be so scary, I meet with the accountant next Monday 
to finalize my brothers estate and also review my finances. I think that for years I used to work both fulltime and partime (sole provider for sons),that taking some time just for me is so strange.
Jamie (my brother that passed away last March) and I used to dream of retiring at 55 (we called it freedom 55). 
Well while I didn't make it to full retirement yet ,I am still proud to have made it half way,,and I know he is watching over me and celebrating.
So please raise your cups of coffee and tea for me tomorrow as I start a big change in my life.(Cheers)
Thanks for listening
Big Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

tinkerone said:


> I just went back and checked my account to see what I had received.  I thought I had done them all but now I'm not sure.  My totals are June 400, Sept 800, Oct 900, Nov 800.  If I remember correctly they combined two of the offers of 500 and 300 together which made up the Sept 800.  However, when I add them up, it only comes to 2900 so I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.  Maybe someone else who did the SIM offers can pipe in.



This is what I have marked down:
SIM #1 - 400 AM (possibly 500)
SIM #2 - 500 AM
SIM #3 - 800 AM
SIM #4 - 400 AM
SIM #5 - 500 AM
SIM #6 - 800 AM

Total - 3400 AM (or 3500)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH Mel, what an exciting, yet terrifying point in your life!!! You'll be on my mind as I putter around tomorrow and I'll raise my tea cup to you *

**

*That was a great advertising campaign that London Life had and it lets us know how old you are if that is part of your language!! Hubby now jokes that he's right on target for Freedom 85!*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I've just gotten around to totaling up the AM I got from the SIM program and comparing it to what the program was supposed to be offering.  I was awarded 3100 AM, but from my totals, I should have received 3400 for completing all the offers.  Does this number jive with what everyone else has for a total for the entire program?  Just want to know if I'm missing anything before I contact Amex.





tinkerone said:


> I just went back and checked my account to see what I had received.  I thought I had done them all but now I'm not sure.  My totals are June 400, Sept 800, Oct 900, Nov 800.  If I remember correctly they combined two of the offers of 500 and 300 together which made up the Sept 800.  However, when I add them up, it only comes to 2900 so I'm not sure what I am doing wrong.  Maybe someone else who did the SIM offers can pipe in.





bgula said:


> This is what I have marked down:
> SIM #1 - 400 AM (possibly 500)
> SIM #2 - 500 AM
> SIM #3 - 800 AM
> SIM #4 - 400 AM
> SIM #5 - 500 AM
> SIM #6 - 800 AM
> 
> Total - 3400 AM (or 3500)


*Here's what we did (and i know we missed one because it was related to gas fill-ups and Fred's tank is too small)*

*June  -- 100 AM for signing up*
*August --400 AM*
*September -- 800 AM*
*October -- 900 AM*
*November -- 800 AM*
*Total of 3000 AM I don't remember what the original claim was but I'm happy with what we got.*


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
Feb 1- Feb 7
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-1-to-7/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> So tomorrow is my last day as a official FTE (full time employee), I am now part time--half days.
> I just logged on to my work web site as glanced at my new yearly salary--NOW is the time for everyone to tell me Mel things are going to be OK!Please....................
> I never thought this whole process was going to be so scary, I meet with the accountant next Monday
> to finalize my brothers estate and also review my finances. I think that for years I used to work both fulltime and partime (sole provider for sons),that taking some time just for me is so strange.
> Jamie (my brother that passed away last March) and I used to dream of retiring at 55 (we called it freedom 55).
> Well while I didn't make it to full retirement yet ,I am still proud to have made it half way,,and I know he is watching over me and celebrating.
> So please raise your cups of coffee and tea for me tomorrow as I start a big change in my life.(Cheers)
> Thanks for listening
> Big Hugs Mel


Congrats Mel!  He is smiling down on you for sure - proud of everything you achieved throughout the years as a single mom.  I don't think we'll get to freedom 55 - 60's the plan unless there's a major pixie dust sprinkling coming our way very soon.  LOL.  Although after 4 kids spreading from 27-13 now, I tell my husband once that 13 year old is gone it will be like retirement.  Even being able to plan holidays not around kids, or not having to drive a kid somewhere, or do what we want on a weekend, it will be a semi retirement! lol

If we're still healthy enough, I'd still like to work pt after 60 for the nice new boat and trailer I want once I retire!  Working isn't so bad once you know it's just to pay for the fun stuff you want! lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> Just checked my AM account and I received the 360 AM from BMO Mastercard for doing 98 transactions Dec 1-27! So far at 766 Am for 2018, not a bad start!


Forgot about that one.  Hasn't shown up in mine yet.  Will have to keep an eye out.  Mine was only for 240 AM I think.  That was a wierd one, and a pita keeping track of the # of transactions!


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> So tomorrow is my last day as a official FTE (full time employee), I am now part time--half days.
> I just logged on to my work web site as glanced at my new yearly salary--NOW is the time for everyone to tell me Mel things are going to be OK!Please....................
> I never thought this whole process was going to be so scary, I meet with the accountant next Monday
> to finalize my brothers estate and also review my finances. I think that for years I used to work both fulltime and partime (sole provider for sons),that taking some time just for me is so strange.
> Jamie (my brother that passed away last March) and I used to dream of retiring at 55 (we called it freedom 55).
> Well while I didn't make it to full retirement yet ,I am still proud to have made it half way,,and I know he is watching over me and celebrating.
> So please raise your cups of coffee and tea for me tomorrow as I start a big change in my life.(Cheers)
> Thanks for listening
> Big Hugs Mel


Congratulations and things WILL be okay.  I will tell you , when I retired a few years ago, I was having the same worries and thoughts as you are.  Will I be okay financially,will I be able to fill my time?  If I'm not there ( and this one is the funniest) will they be able to get along without me? I'm here to tell you that everything works out.  Not only am I able to fill my day, I actually have to much to do and can't imagine how I ever found the time to work.  As for the financial aspects, I knew I was planning to retire so I learned to live on what my retirement would give me, about half of my take home salary. I have more than enough money and I holiday a few times a year.  

What I'm trying to say is that planning is the key and I'm sure you have done some planning ahead of this.  Sit back and enjoy.  It's well deserved.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> 
> So please raise your cups of coffee and tea for me tomorrow as I start a big change in my life.(Cheers)
> Thanks for listening
> Big Hugs Mel



   Here's to being able to do all you want to do with your new found freedom from half of the daily grind.

Cheers, Anne-Marie


----------



## ottawamom

I see some popcorn and snack bars in my future (Metro flyer). Should be able to get 100AM in a quick shop.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yeahhhh the AirMiles were a good "envelope" system for vacation money.  My DH can't/won't make that distinction with the PC points, sadly.  He has shot down my reasonable and sane explanation of "let's budget using GC!" when I first heard about it.  His thoughts are, if the Visa is holding any balance or if we have any amount owing on our LOC's, if we didn't spend that money on groceries thanks to sales/coupons/great deals, that money has to go pay down debt.  I understand his thought process but it just pushes our next vacation further and further away.    Of course most people would nod and say, "Yep, you got debt.  No vacations for you," but I enjoyed pulling out that travel rewards card and USING it!


*We can't do this method of *saving* either, just doesn't jive with our budgeting. Hubby even gets a tad annoyed when we buy the GCs during the promos because that is money we put out and STILL need to buy groceries that week/month. We never carry a balance on our credit cards so that isn't a problem. Our mortgage is with Manulife so that means all of our money is in one big pot -- it's our chequing account, our savings account, our vacation fund, our tax holding account, our healthcare account ... we keep it separate on paper but when things come up unexpectedly (like the urgent car repair/replacement right now) it doesn't matter how much we might have in the vacation column it will now slide over. Sure makes things like this easier to deal with because we don't need to do any physical transferring.*

*Looping back to the conversation about Freedom whatever age, before hubby reaches his pre-determined age (which seems to be a moving target!) he wants that mortgage paid off and every time we increase the balance by using fancy language --  we bought these gift cards so now groceries/meals out/clothes at (insert name of store that had bonus miles for the GC) are FREE the few hairs he has left get a tad grayer *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yeahhhh the AirMiles were a good "envelope" system for vacation money. My DH can't/won't make that distinction with the PC points, sadly. He has shot down my reasonable and sane explanation of "let's budget using GC!" when I first heard about it. His thoughts are, if the Visa is holding any balance or if we have any amount owing on our LOC's, if we didn't spend that money on groceries thanks to sales/coupons/great deals, that money has to go pay down debt. I understand his thought process but it just pushes our next vacation further and further away.  Of course most people would nod and say, "Yep, you got debt. No vacations for you," but I enjoyed pulling out that travel rewards card and USING it!



I feel your pain.  My hubby is the same way.  Right now we are working on paying down out debt as well plus save as our daughter got engaged On New Years as well.   So we are trying to pay down debt, save for a daughter's wedding.  He is working overtime at his job...my day job doesn't allow OT...but I got a second job as cashier at No frills for the winter.  I'm still working both Am and the PC points ( taking the cash from the PC points...and buying Disney Gift cards ).  That little bit of cash that we get from cashing in the " free " groceries...is NOT going to snowball much to pay back debt...and it still keeps my dream of a Disney/Winter holiday alive.  I can totally relate to your feelings.  Right now,,, we are heads down butts up to get the debt paid down...so we can have a wedding and a vacation.  Short term pain for long term goal....that's what I tell myself.  I had to remind myself of that last night...when it was nearly -30 and that wind is coming in the doors at No Frills while i'm slinging peoples groceries through and my whole body is freezing cold.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*What a difference a few days can make, things are much happier in the Duck Pond today!!! Hubby took the car to see if there could be a patch job that could help Fred last a bit longer until we can save a bit more towards a new car and well, the news he brought home is A-MAZ-ING. The day before we headed to Disney in 2014, we stopped at the bank to withdraw the cash from our USD savings account and it ended up costing us the $500 deductible on the car after hubby backed into another car -- oops. Apparently they neglected to properly secure  a gasket around one of the taillights so they are going to fix it FOR FREE!!!! It's time to do the Dance of Joy!*

*



*​


----------



## ottawamom

Thank goodness for the occasional bit of pixie dust that rains down when we need it most. Congrats on the good news.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

That is amazing lucky ducky news @Donald - my hero !


----------



## isabellea

Amex promotions (Soar into More):

July 2017: Make purchases that total 200$ or more at eligible gas stations by July 31st 2017 and earn 400 AM

August 2017: Step 1: Log in to the Amex app by August 31st 2017 to get 100 bonus AM
                    Step 2: Spend online with Amex card to a participating merchant* by August 31st and get 100AM for each separate transaction. Up to 400AM.
*Amazon.ca, The Body Shop, Canon Store Canada, Roots, Staples, Indigo, Hudson Bay and Starbucks

September 2017: Charge 400$ to your Amex card by September 30th 2017 and get 800AM 

October 2017: Charge 100$ in groceries at a stand-alone grocery store by October 31st 2017 and get 400AM 

November 2017: Make purchases that total 400$ or more by November 30th 2017 and get 800AM (in Nov some of us also received a targeted offer if I remember well like spend $$$ get ###AM)

Total: 400+500+800+400+800=2900 AM

I believe I have a print screen of each of them saved in my Dropbox if someone needs one (some might be the French version)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.

I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.

Happy Collecting!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.
> 
> I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.
> 
> Happy Collecting!



Have fun....would love a review of your stay at Cabana Bay when you get back....


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.
> 
> I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.
> 
> Happy Collecting!


That's almost the trip we took last year.  Cabana Bay is amazing, we stayed in a family suite, and the theming is just right.  Hope you get one of the new rooms at Pop Century, they are awesome as well.  
Have a great trip, can't wait to get your feedback.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.
> 
> I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.
> 
> Happy Collecting!



Have a Wonderful time Hon!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Paging "Heather"........any heads up on any deals in the Sobeys flyer?
Yes I know I could just be patient and wait till the morning. lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.
> 
> I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.
> 
> Happy Collecting!




I’m so excited for you!!  We’ll be there next week!


----------



## bgula

isabellea said:


> Amex promotions (Soar into More):
> 
> July 2017: Make purchases that total 200$ or more at eligible gas stations by July 31st 2017 and earn 400 AM
> 
> August 2017: Step 1: Log in to the Amex app by August 31st 2017 to get 100 bonus AM
> Step 2: Spend online with Amex card to a participating merchant* by August 31st and get 100AM for each separate transaction. Up to 400AM.
> *Amazon.ca, The Body Shop, Canon Store Canada, Roots, Staples, Indigo, Hudson Bay and Starbucks
> 
> September 2017: Charge 400$ to your Amex card by September 30th 2017 and get 800AM
> 
> October 2017: Charge 100$ in groceries at a stand-alone grocery store by October 31st 2017 and get 400AM
> 
> November 2017: Make purchases that total 400$ or more by November 30th 2017 and get 800AM (in Nov some of us also received a targeted offer if I remember well like spend $$$ get ###AM)
> 
> Total: 400+500+800+400+800=2900 AM
> 
> I believe I have a print screen of each of them saved in my Dropbox if someone needs one (some might be the French version)



You're missing one - Between Oct. 6-31, spend $500 on Amex and get 500 AM


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday out west this week!


----------



## kitntrip

marchingstar said:


> blue friday out west this week!



Looks like a half decent one too.


----------



## kerreyn

kitntrip said:


> Looks like a half decent one too.



I’ll be making my list tomorrow!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-2-to-8/all

Purchase 4 general mills products get 40 airmiles
Purchase a $25.oo Pro Bass ,Xbox or Kobo gift card get 25 airmiles

Foodland
Spend 75.oo or more and get 15x airmiles
one bonus per airmile account (base miles only)

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-2-to-8/all
same gift card deal as Sobeys

Sort of same general Mills deal as Sobeys BUT purchase 3 products and get 30 airmiles


Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

bgula said:


> You're missing one - Between Oct. 6-31, spend $500 on Amex and get 500 AM



I think that was a targeted offer and not SIM.


----------



## osully

That's a pretty good deal. Includes the Old El Paso tortilla chips which I have been curious to try... will have to pick up a few kits and a bag of those! Quick 50AM.  

Otherwise nothing remarkable... again!


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys will be changing its start date for flyer deals to Thursdays starting February 15th. This is totally going to change my shopping week.


----------



## gocolts

How long does it usually take for AM to send out Universal Passes? I have enough for 3 passes, but we are flying out of Ottawa early on Feb 13th...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have to say...with the AM being very few and far between...I did a little happy dance when I seen a decent Blue Friday for us in the west.  I looked at my AM account this morning...and seen i collected a sad " 29 " in the last 31 days.  Needless to say...i'm glad to see this little boost finally.  I will take a look at my targeted offers and what's offered and see if I can get a decent haul this weekend


----------



## blue888

Yay! Blue Friday! Making my list now. Lots of the items on sale are ones I need!

Also, my IGA deals look decent this month. Spend $150 get 300AM. Which is pretty good since it is such a small store.


----------



## alohamom

mernin said:


> Do you think the universal orlando tickets will go back to the 2 day 2 park after the promo is done (3 park, 2 days + 2 days free)?  I already have 2 of the 2 day 2 park tickets and have been holding out to get the others I need for April as we are only going to be there for 2 days.  I paid 4850AM for the 2 tickets and it would be 7100 now for the ones they offer.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I checked the site this morning (I'd like to get a couple more of the old passes this year)....
> The 3 park,2 days+2 days free seems to be gone but nothing to replace it yet. Lets hope some new "old ones"  pop up. I do know that they are trying to promote their new Water Park.
> 
> Hugs Mel





Disney Addicted said:


> Those tickets/promo were only to be sold until November 30th, but because they are good until May 11 (or was it May 30?), I believe Air Miles was trying to finish off their stock.
> 
> I'm sure AM will bring back a Universal Studios ticket of some kind back.  The 2 day park-to-park tickets were 2,425 each.  I have a feeling Air Miles will up the price when they bring them back.





bababear_50 said:


> Still no Orlando U/O tickets posted...fingers crossed they come back.
> Hugs Mel



@mernin  I just saw the old 2 park 2 day Universal tickets are back but at 2995 AM


----------



## ottawamom

gocolts said:


> How long does it usually take for AM to send out Universal Passes? I have enough for 3 passes, but we are flying out of Ottawa early on Feb 13th...



They could arrive within 4-5 days or they could take 10 days to 2 weeks to get here. They will be sent through a courier (not certain who they are using today, has been UPS in the past but could be Canada Post) so that speeds things up a bit. It can take them a few days to process the order and ship it out.

You could get lucky and get them in time or you might not (I would put it at 50/50). If you know you will be going again in the next while I would chance it. I personally don't think I would chance it with such little time available to you. The tickets do have an expiry date on them. Not certain what that date is right now, but they may expire before you can get back to Orlando to use them (assuming they don't arrive by Feb 12)


----------



## mernin

alohamom said:


> @mernin  I just saw the old 2 park 2 day Universal tickets are back but at 2995 AM


 Thanks!!


----------



## StitchDCL

gocolts said:


> How long does it usually take for AM to send out Universal Passes? I have enough for 3 passes, but we are flying out of Ottawa early on Feb 13th...


I have never ordered Universal Passes, however I did order Cineplex passes on January 1, 2018 and I have yet to receive them.


----------



## gocolts

ottawamom said:


> They could arrive within 4-5 days or they could take 10 days to 2 weeks to get here. They will be sent through a courier (not certain who they are using today, has been UPS in the past but could be Canada Post) so that speeds things up a bit. It can take them a few days to process the order and ship it out.
> 
> You could get lucky and get them in time or you might not (I would put it at 50/50). If you know you will be going again in the next while I would chance it. I personally don't think I would chance it with such little time available to you. The tickets do have an expiry date on them. Not certain what that date is right now, but they may expire before you can get back to Orlando to use them (assuming they don't arrive by Feb 12)



Thanks! One more question....I don't see anything saying that these ones expire. Do you know that for sure? I remember the ones they just had with the two days free, clearly stated an expiry date....


----------



## cari12

marchingstar said:


> blue friday out west this week!



Yay! And a couple of items I've been waiting for  - Tide and Becel. The Uncle Ben's is a good price on top of the 50AM so although I still have lots from the last blue friday, I will be getting this again. Should be able to get about 400 AM for this one.


----------



## kerreyn

Okay - just did my list.  Considering we're off to WDW next week, we really don't need a ton of stuff.  Looks like I'll be spending approx. $126.33 before taxes and deposits, and should eard 700am plus base of 6(?) for 706.  Usually either my math is off, they're out of stock on something, or I deviate from the list, so we'll see what I end up with tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

gocolts said:


> Thanks! One more question....I don't see anything saying that these ones expire. Do you know that for sure? I remember the ones they just had with the two days free, clearly stated an expiry date....



I know I read it somewhere just not certain where at the moment. Here is another thread where they talk about the expire in full concept. I'm sure with a bit more digging I will find my original source of the information.

www.disboards.com/threads/undercover-tourist-tickets.3657537/#post-58670294

I did some more digging (Universal sight and here on Disboards) and you are correct the expiration date applies to specific special offer tickets. It may well be I was reading a thread where they were discussing the concept coming to Universal.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just reading my emails and there was one from Sobeys. The item should appear in most peoples "My Offers" (it is in all 3 of ours) 2 Deli Prepared pizzas  (take and bake) get 25AM (don't know how much they are). Thought it might be of interest to some people here with the football game coming up this weekend.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> Looks like a half decent one too.



Definitely not too bad! I still miss the very early ones (I definitely remember bacon was buy 4, earn 100. now down to 50), and I wish there was a bit more variety for the big earning products (wasnt clamato juice last time too?) 

BUT so far this year, Blue Fridays are my best mile-earning, so I’m still looking forward fo a shop. And my schedule is different this year, so I can hit the store in the morning! yay!


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading my emails and there was one from Sobeys. The item should appear in most peoples "My Offers" (it is in all 3 of ours) 2 Deli Prepared pizzas  (take and bake) get 25AM (don't know how much they are). Thought it might be of interest to some people here with the football game coming up this weekend.



Strange, my My Offers has these for Buy 1, get one 50% off -no AM


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, we are off tomorrow morning at 6:30am to WDW!  I can't believe it is finally here!  We are going for 12 days - 7 nights at Pop Century and 4 nights at Cabana Bay.  I should be good and exhausted when we get home.
> 
> I'll likely be on the boards checking each night once we are back from the parks if you have any questions.
> 
> Happy Collecting!



Have a magical time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys will be changing its start date for flyer deals to Thursdays starting February 15th. This is totally going to change my shopping week.


*I'm actually surprised it has taken them this long to join the Thursday party. Zehrs has done this for a very long time and then Metro joined shortly after that (or other way around, don't quote me on THAT) The one thing that bothers me about this is we do our shopping on Sunday morning and if there is a good deal, that has been out since Thursday, the product won't be in stock. Can i get a raincheck? Yes, but that doesn't help me at the time. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys will be changing its start date for flyer deals to Thursdays starting February 15th. This is totally going to change my shopping week.



This will likely change my routine too.  I liked the Thursday MyOffers and Friday flyer since it gave a one day opportunity to match up MyOffers with the expiring week's flyer. It was bound to change.

Shopped today at Sobey's, spent just under $50 and received 234 am, shopped the instore promos, sale items and personal offers.  However, I'm well stocked on "grains" for awhile.


----------



## isabellea

Only DH's card has the pizza load and go. Mine doesn't so it's not universal...


----------



## ottawamom

Just found this for those in Ottawa

*Ottawa Senators - 400L Gallery Suite Package for One - February 15, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive)*

This offer is exclusive to ONYX Collectors

Join us as the Ottawa Senators take on Buffalo from your seat in Gallery Suite along with other hockey enthusiast! 

It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Available for 50 miles while supplies last.

Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector.
AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682274



50 reward miles

 I agree to the Terms and Conditions

Note: you need to choose to purchase 2 tickets


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just found this for those in Ottawa
> 
> *Ottawa Senators - 400L Gallery Suite Package for One - February 15, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive)*
> 
> This offer is exclusive to ONYX Collectors
> 
> Join us as the Ottawa Senators take on Buffalo from your seat in Gallery Suite along with other hockey enthusiast!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Available for 50 miles while supplies last.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector.
> AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682274
> 
> 
> 
> 50 reward miles
> 
> I agree to the Terms and Conditions
> 
> Note: you need to choose to purchase 2 tickets



You are so good at watching for these, I'm sure someone is going to be very grateful for your post.


----------



## disneybound08

ottawamom said:


> Just found this for those in Ottawa
> 
> *Ottawa Senators - 400L Gallery Suite Package for One - February 15, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive)*
> 
> This offer is exclusive to ONYX Collectors
> 
> Join us as the Ottawa Senators take on Buffalo from your seat in Gallery Suite along with other hockey enthusiast!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Available for 50 miles while supplies last.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector.
> AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682274
> 
> 
> 
> 50 reward miles
> 
> I agree to the Terms and Conditions
> 
> Note: you need to choose to purchase 2 tickets


Thank you sooo much for posting!!! I grabbed two tickets to gift to my parents for dog sitting on our upcoming vacation!


----------



## kuhltiffany

THANK YOU!!! Now to decide which kid to take 



ottawamom said:


> Just found this for those in Ottawa
> 
> *Ottawa Senators - 400L Gallery Suite Package for One - February 15, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive)*
> 
> This offer is exclusive to ONYX Collectors
> 
> Join us as the Ottawa Senators take on Buffalo from your seat in Gallery Suite along with other hockey enthusiast!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Available for 50 miles while supplies last.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector.
> AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682274
> 
> 
> 
> 50 reward miles
> 
> I agree to the Terms and Conditions
> 
> Note: you need to choose to purchase 2 tickets


----------



## momof2gr8kids

That Ottawa Senators game was a great deal! 
As for Blue Friday...I need to catch a plane this am so it's not going to work out.  But, I think I still have a few things in my freezer from the last one I stocked up on!  So I really don't need too much.  I'll tell my hubby to get his chips for the weekend from there later!


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a 60AM when you spend $40 for Wed & Thu at Rexall in my load n go for this coming week. Hopefully it will match up with the email coupon? I was going to go this weekend to spend $50 and get 100 but I am honestly not sure I need that much from Rexall! I do however need those AM  Fingers crossed the STB come soon, it was around Feb 4 or 5th last year.


----------



## ottawamom

Better value to shop this weekend. They have lots of clearance Xmas type gifts that may make up the extra $10. Unless of course there is an email next week and you can double dip (no guarantee though). Decisions, decisions 

I got the same L&G offer as well.


----------



## isabellea

Planning on visiting Ottawa tomorrow for Winterlude and some AM shopping!

Quick question about Rexall, we need to replenish our vitamin stock and with everything else I need to buy I expect to have enough for 2x50$. If I want to do 2x100AM, can I do two bills with my AM card or should I do one with mine and the other with DH's? Ideally, I would have both on mine since it's our primary AM account.

Finally, any suggestion on where to park to enjoy Winterlude and some shopping at Rideau Centre (my girls want to shop at the Disney store and American Girls)?


----------



## damo

isabellea said:


> Planning on visiting Ottawa tomorrow for Winterlude and some AM shopping!
> 
> Quick question about Rexall, we need to replenish our vitamin stock and with everything else I need to buy I expect to have enough for 2x50$. If I want to do 2x100AM, can I do two bills with my AM card or should I do one with mine and the other with DH's? Ideally, I would have both on mine since it's our primary AM account.
> 
> Finally, any suggestion on where to park to enjoy Winterlude and some shopping at Rideau Centre (my girls want to shop at the Disney store and American Girls)?



You can do two separate bills on your own account.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oooooh looks like there may be some hope for AM after all, with Blue Friday in the West   I see a Campbell's soup case sale in that flyer, too!  

Happy AM hunting everyone.


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea, I would check out the parking rates at the Rideau Center. I don't know if they have a daily max or not. From there you can do the shopping, pop across the canal and see the ice sculptures, go for a skate on the canal or the rink in front of city hall. See if you can get a time to skate on the rink at Parliament Hill. 

Look this up to confirm but I believe there is a free shuttle bus between the venues so you should be able to get a shuttle over to Jacques Cartier park to Snowflake Kingdom and the snow sculpture park they have there. 

If you don't mind walking a little further you can park at World Exchange plaza (Metcalfe and Queen) for free on Saturday (again confirm this with their website)


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone shopping at Rexall this week. The store I shop at had all kinds of their Xmas chocolate/candies on at deep discounted prices and then the had a BOGO free deal on top of that. I picked up Lindt chocolate balls for .75ea. Check and see if your store as some kind of special deal on their stuff. Valentines day is coming up and my kids don't care about the packaging.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Blue Friday shopping!  I spent $$159.26 and earned 708 air miles.  My spreadsheet was off by $28 from the Clamato, that line didn't calulate into my total yesterday.  All good though - I'm happy with those totals.


----------



## La Belle

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you already have the green vouchers then they do NOT have an expiry date -- well, Dec 31, 2030 i think is the date attached to them. If you have hard credit card type cards with a date POST Feb 12th of this year they expire the end of 2018. The new vouchers (no way of knowing yet if AM will be sending these out or not) will have an expiry date of Dec 31, 2018.*
> 
> *Any date printed on the vouchers or tickets is the issue date.*



Hi Jacqueline,

I'm going back on a old post we talked about.
I recently ordered AM 7 day Disney tickets. I received the hard plastic card, same green as the paper voucher. 
After linking to mydisneyexperience it said the expiration date was 2030. I'm wondering if this newer ticket expires in 2018 or not? Has anyone posted receiving 2018 expiration tickets from AM?

My plan is to ask the CM to check expiration dates and make sure I am using a 2018 ticket if I have one but I thought I'd ask the question here too since the disboards community can be so knowledgeable!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

kerreyn said:


> Back from Blue Friday shopping!  I spent $$159.26 and earned 708 air miles.  My spreadsheet was off by $28 from the Clamato, that line didn't calulate into my total yesterday.  All good though - I'm happy with those totals.



Wow!!! That is amazing!!

Now...can we please have Blue Friday here in Ontario soon??


----------



## Days In the Sun

Upcoming in Winter Offer Hub, same offer and dates for Foodland.  Personally, I would prefer spend 95, get 20 back since they could then be distributed cash or dream miles and would count towards your status.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Winter Offer Hub is up now and there are several interesting offers -- like posted just up there ^^^ (personally i LIKE it because i have 76 Cash miles right now and since i don't collect them i can finally get rid of those!!)*
*Winter Offer Hub*

*They are accepting new members into the Surveys again -- they don't net many miles and some of the surveys are really, really REALLY long but i have found that if i keep an invite in my inbox, check it every couple of days and it will work. OR if I get the message "no surveys currently available" i click on this symbol at the top left, log back in to my account  and find more surveys.*
**
*In the last 180 days  I've racked up 462 AM If you click on the "how To Use" button on the offer you will find a link that takes you to the sign up page. You will get 15 AM once you complete your 1st survey. These miles usually post within 48 hours.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just took a closer look at the Offer Hub and found this for using the Travel Hub to reserve a hotel -- only available if you have NEVER used this before, but the miles will be on top of any others you earn. We've used this a couple of times and the miles post AFTER you stay but pretty quickly once that happens. (When you check in the reservation is treated like one a pre-paid one thru Expedia -- FYI, the hotel will not know what you're talking about if you say Airmiles ... just saying )*
**
*For those of us who have already used this site we get THIS offer*
**


----------



## Aladora

La Belle said:


> Hi Jacqueline,
> 
> I'm going back on a old post we talked about.
> I recently ordered AM 7 day Disney tickets. I received the hard plastic card, same green as the paper voucher.
> After linking to mydisneyexperience it said the expiration date was 2030. I'm wondering if this newer ticket expires in 2018 or not? Has anyone posted receiving 2018 expiration tickets from AM?
> 
> My plan is to ask the CM to check expiration dates and make sure I am using a 2018 ticket if I have one but I thought I'd ask the question here too since the disboards community can be so knowledgeable!!!



I got one of the same tix as you, 7 day hard plastic card and mine shows the 2030 expiration date as well.


----------



## ARIEL123498

Shop the block posted to my account today ☺


----------



## star72232

ARIEL123498 said:


> Shop the block posted to my account today ☺



Mine just posted too!  All the AM posted for both DH and my accounts without my having to chase down anything.  Colour me surprised!


----------



## ottawamom

My STB posted on my account as being from Airmiles, DH account were listed as Sobeys, DS account were from Airmiles. I have 73 Cash airmiles and am now debating whether or not to do something so I can get the extra two I need to use the Sobeys cash offer.


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine posted too, from Sobeys? I mean I did get most of mine from Sobeys so I guess that's fair  Now I need 50 more and flights will be booked! Off to Rexall on my way home I guess... what to get? since I'm hungry it'll be lots of chips and chocolate bars lol.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Winter Offer Hub is up now and there are several interesting offers -- like posted just up there ^^^ (personally i LIKE it because i have 76 Cash miles right now and since i don't collect them i can finally get rid of those!!)*
> *Winter Offer Hub*
> 
> *They are accepting new members into the Surveys again -- they don't net many miles and some of the surveys are really, really REALLY long but i have found that if i keep an invite in my inbox, check it every couple of days and it will work. OR if I get the message "no surveys currently available" i click on this symbol at the top left, log back in to my account  and find more surveys.*
> *View attachment 299833*
> *In the last 180 days  I've racked up 462 AM*
> *Sign up for the Surveys You will get 15 AM once you complete your 1st survey. These miles usually post within 48 hours.*


Sadly, when I try this it still says not currently accepting new members.  

ETA--when I go through the link in the Winter Hub it works.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, here we go again! My StB miles also posted -- the main account got the full 2000 (posted as from Airmiles Bonus) but the new account only got 1000 (Posted from Sobeys). I have yet to receive the 150 miles from doing the 3 on-line transactions which means i'm going to have to chase those down before i can get the extra 1000 miles owed to me on that account. PLUS the extra miles from each of those transactions and the ones on the other account as well... also never received the miles from the chocolate bar offer. Sigh, i LOVE their customer service so much (notice my liberal use of the sarcasm font there  )*


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday shopping done! spent 115, earned 460. 

I thought that would be my big earn for February, but my shop the block miles posted today too! So Feb is looking up!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Sadly, when I try this it still says not currently accepting new members.
> 
> ETA--when I go through the link in the Winter Hub it works.  Thanks so much.


*Thanks for letting me know, i took the direct link out and added how to get to the link that DOES work *


----------



## isabellea

Both my account and DH’s (new card opened just for STB) show the 2000 STB airmiles under IGA. They are not in our total yet (on the app anyway).


----------



## juniorbugman

Both of the accounts that I shopped on got the Shop the Block miles.  My account showed as Shop the Block and my Mother's account showed as Sobeys.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mine are posted too! Only on the website and not the app yet though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just did an online chat and was told that they are aware that some of us don't have all of the StB miles posted yet. MOST of those people are ones still waiting for online transactions to post properly and that since the deadline for the miles to post connected to Black Friday/Cyber Monday is February 8th they are asking us to wait till AFTER that date to submit claims. I asked if they will make us wait till the end of the 120 days after the promo ends (not till April 13th ) to get those extra few miles and she said no, if they haven't posted in full by the 8th of February to ask for them to be added.*


----------



## cari12

isabellea said:


> Both my account and DH’s (new card opened just for STB) show the 2000 STB airmiles under IGA. They are not in our total yet (on the app anyway).



My STB 2000 AM posted today too. 
Thank you so much @isabellea for getting my 7th offer for me. 

Also did Blue Friday today and spent $139 for 360 AM
Great AM day!


----------



## damo

Four of us did it, 3 of us got the full 2000 and one got 1000 (even though they had 7 purchases, all which show up on the account....weird).


----------



## Aladora

Lol, my STB posted today from "Safeway Liquor"! How well they know me!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  Just back from Safeway:  $143 spent for 282 AM earned!  

If ANYONE says they need Clamato in this household,I have a number of litres to drown said speaker in... LOL


----------



## Aladora

Just ordered the second of the WDW tickets that we need along with 2X$50 Starbucks gift cards now that STB has posted.

My AM account is very sad now with 84 cash and 140 dream.


----------



## isabellea

cari12 said:


> My STB 2000 AM posted today too.
> Thank you so much @isabellea for getting my 7th offer for me.
> 
> Also did Blue Friday today and spent $139 for 360 AM
> Great AM day!



Yay! Very happy that it worked and that you got 2000 instead of 1000 AND the food bank got a donation.


----------



## hdrolfe

Woo hoo! Booked our flights home  Have to wait for my rexall to post so I can book the flight down tomorrow. But I am relieved to get those bits done. Now to see if I can get an extra 1200 or so and be able to book a hotel as well. If not it's no big deal, just a little extra savings would be nice! I feel I got a great deal on the flights home, I had to pay 3360 in AM, but only $130 out of pocket, and the flight by itself is now over $700 through the airline. I won't have enough airmiles to pay for both our flights on the way down, but still saving a bit on that. And yes, I stopped at Rexall. Got some sunscreen for the trip (in travel size) and some vitamins that were spend $30 get 30 AM. Didn't realize they were on sale so I needed to add a few dollars at the cash... came home with two bags of chips and 4 chocolate bars! Panic at the cash register  Also somehow used a loaded offer for 8 AM, so got 140, though I ended up spending $59 including taxes. 

I hope everyone who is missing some of the StB points gets it all sorted out without too much hassle.


----------



## isabellea

With DH's airmiles, I have enough for 240$ (cash AM only). I'm thinking on getting some eVouchers for Sobey's stores that include, Sobeys, Foodland, IGA Extra and Rachelle-Berry, all stores I go to anyway. The reason I was thinking of getting the eVouchers instead of paying with his cash AM is so I can use those eVouchers with my AM card (our primary AM card) and get AM without spending money. Anyone has purchased those yet?


----------



## marchingstar

this has been a kick-butt air miles day for me!

ive been feeling grumpy with Rexall, but there are a few essentials we needed, so I stopped in this evening (this is after Blue Friday at Safeway and StB posting). spend 50$/earn 100 miles seems like better than so far this year at Rexall. Wandering the aisles, I found my favourite shampoo and conditioner on clearance for 3$ (down from 14)! How many did I buy? Lets just say at these prices, 4 bottles are the cost of 1 at regular price.  so only 100 miles for a 50$ shop, but I left with *way more* than 50$ worth of stuff.


----------



## kitntrip

So I may be hormonal and over reacting here, but blue Friday was finally half decent and I huge list of groceries to get with my offers, the blue Friday deals, and the offers I received in my email from airmiles, and I can't go! It's storming out so the roads are crap, and my husband had been puking all day so I' pretty much house bound. I'm really sad! lol


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did an online chat and was told that they are aware that some of us don't have all of the StB miles posted yet. MOST of those people are ones still waiting for online transactions to post properly and that since the deadline for the miles to post connected to Black Friday/Cyber Monday is February 8th they are asking us to wait till AFTER that date to submit claims. I asked if they will make us wait till the end of the 120 days after the promo ends (not till April 13th ) to get those extra few miles and she said no, if they haven't posted in full by the 8th of February to ask for them to be added.*


I only had 300 posted instead of 2000. Good to know I should wait a week for it to correct. I did all 7 offers in the last 2 - 3 weeks of the promo. Kept all the receipts so should hopefully be good. Congrats to everyone who already got their 2000!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Shell's air mile offer for February is "Get 50 Bonus Miles when you fill up 3 times at Shell from February 1 - 28, 2018".  Both my husband and I will be able to do that.  The fine print says you can only earn this once per card.  No coupon required.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...55261-SEG4A-_-NA/NA/NA/NA/NA/89003793352/BLUE


----------



## osully

Hmm so people are currently getting the green 7 day ticket voucher even though it says valid through 2018? We will probably go in 2019. Should I try to get one?


----------



## osully

La Belle said:


> Hi Jacqueline,
> 
> I'm going back on a old post we talked about.
> I recently ordered AM 7 day Disney tickets. I received the hard plastic card, same green as the paper voucher.
> After linking to mydisneyexperience it said the expiration date was 2030. I'm wondering if this newer ticket expires in 2018 or not? Has anyone posted receiving 2018 expiration tickets from AM?
> 
> My plan is to ask the CM to check expiration dates and make sure I am using a 2018 ticket if I have one but I thought I'd ask the question here too since the disboards community can be so knowledgeable!!!


Just wondering - was your order for the current 4500AM 7 Day WDW Promo ticket? When did you redeem for that? Thanks!


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Hmm so people are currently getting the green 7 day ticket voucher even though it says valid through 2018? We will probably go in 2019. Should I try to get one?



I was wondering the same too. We have a trip planned for 2019.
I'm going to play it safe, and not redeem until closer to our trip.


----------



## La Belle

osully said:


> Just wondering - was your order for the current 4500AM 7 Day WDW Promo ticket? When did you redeem for that? Thanks!



Yes my order was from the current promo. I redeemed on Jan 13th.


----------



## La Belle

Since I need to check-in with the Canadian Tickets, I will make sure all my tickets have the same expiration date. I'll report back! 

We are heading out to the World March 1st.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's air mile offer for February is "Get 50 Bonus Miles when you fill up 3 times at Shell from February 1 - 28, 2018".  Both my husband and I will be able to do that.  The fine print says you can only earn this once per card.  No coupon required.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/IssuanceMilesSingleOffer?offerId=36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A&cm_sp=Offers+&+Promotions/Thumbnail/NA/0-_-Segmented/36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A-_-NA/NA/NA/NA/NA/89003793352/BLUE



DH had this promo for January. I wonder if he will get it again for February. 

Was it an offer you received via email. If so it may be a targeted offer and not available to everyone. I tried looking for it when logged in and the only way I could access it was through your link.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I finally got around the checking my AM account and my DD's account.  Both have the received the 2000 STB.   

Now off to packing....I'm heading to Mexico tomorrow!


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I finally got around the checking my AM account and my DD's account.  Both have the received the 2000 STB.
> 
> Now off to packing....I'm heading to Mexico tomorrow!



WOW-that seemed to come up FAST! Please let us know how you liked that new resort you booked, the website made it look so enticing.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I finally got around the checking my AM account and my DD's account.  Both have the received the 2000 STB.
> 
> Now off to packing....I'm heading to Mexico tomorrow!



Have a GREAT time Hon!
I am interested in hearing your thoughts on the new resort.
Have a blast!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Had some spare time waiti g in line. Checked AM miles posted. But like last year not towards Onyx. See if they change that again. I have about 3am for this year..haha


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Had some spare time waiti g in line. Checked AM miles posted. But like last year not towards Onyx. See if they change that again. I have about 3am for this year..haha



Have no fear I am sure we shall see a
"pickles event' in the near future.




Hope you guys are having an awesome time!--it's freezing here.
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's air mile offer for February is "Get 50 Bonus Miles when you fill up 3 times at Shell from February 1 - 28, 2018".  Both my husband and I will be able to do that.  The fine print says you can only earn this once per card.  No coupon required.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/IssuanceMilesSingleOffer?offerId=36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A&cm_sp=Offers+&+Promotions/Thumbnail/NA/0-_-Segmented/36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A-_-NA/NA/NA/NA/NA/89003793352/BLUE


I received an email for that but for 100 bonus am.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Have no fear I am sure we shall see a
> "pickles event' in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are having an awesome time!--it's freezing here.
> Hugs Mel




LOL-love this!!!


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Had some spare time waiti g in line. Checked AM miles posted. But like last year not towards Onyx. See if they change that again. I have about 3am for this year..haha



Oh my goodness @mort1331   was your daughter surprised?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Have no fear I am sure we shall see a
> "pickles event' in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are having an awesome time!--it's freezing here.
> Hugs Mel





alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness @mort1331   was your daughter surprised?


Thanks. It's a great 20-24 here perfect..no sweating..lol.
We told her the week before. Wife couldn't hold back..


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> DH had this promo for January. I wonder if he will get it again for February.
> 
> Was it an offer you received via email. If so it may be a targeted offer and not available to everyone. I tried looking for it when logged in and the only way I could access it was through your link.


Same here, its not on my AM account but I can see it through the link.  
I could actually do these Shell ones but I never seem to get them.  Now if I want to purchase 3 coke products from them.........Lol.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Disney Addicted said:


> Shell's air mile offer for February is "Get 50 Bonus Miles when you fill up 3 times at Shell from February 1 - 28, 2018".  Both my husband and I will be able to do that.  The fine print says you can only earn this once per card.  No coupon required.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/IssuanceMilesSingleOffer?offerId=36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A&cm_sp=Offers+&+Promotions/Thumbnail/NA/0-_-Segmented/36802_SHELO7855261-SEG4A-_-NA/NA/NA/NA/NA/89003793352/BLUE




Hmmm I wonder if this includes the Premium 91 octane fuel, because the fine print only says Bronze, Silver or Diesel fuels...  I don't know enough about gasoline brands... but our truck engine requires the premium stuff...


----------



## osully

I'm chatting with AM right now to see if their 7 Day WDW tickets really are the green never expire / 2030 ones!


----------



## osully

No luck. They just said that it's per the website terms and must be used before December 2018.

I don't think I will risk it this time as we will also be leaving next Saturday for our first ever Disney Cruise! I wouldn't be able to handle the suspense if the tickets didn't arrive before then, or if they did arrive and weren't green / no expiry!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> No luck. They just said that it's per the website terms and must be used before December 2018.
> 
> I don't think I will risk it this time.


Darn that would have been sweet...  of course it would be quite unlikely for AirMiles to get Disney tickets that *Disney *says they don't even make anymore...

Watching this snowstorm outside is making me think perhaps I should have hit up more than one Safeway location yesterday on Blue Friday!  The snowflakes are whirling so hard now they are BOUNCING off things...


----------



## shameless3

GRRR, my STB only posted as 1000 pts, even though I can see over 7 transactions in my activity history.  They won't do anything for a few weeks and I wanted to get the Disney tickets with my airmiles (just short now).  Live Chat didn't go to far, but hopefully the rest of the points will be credited shortly.  I have been using travelhub to book all my hotels lately and these are the only airmiles I have been collecting recently as the Atlantic deals are pretty bad lately.


----------



## tinkerone

marcyleecorgan said:


> Watching this snowstorm outside is making me think perhaps I should have hit up more than one Safeway location yesterday on Blue Friday!  *The snowflakes are whirling so hard now they are BOUNCING off things... *


*
*
OMG, wherever you are please keep it!  We have had enough snow to complete the winter I'm sure.  I'm pretty much done with snow, lol.


----------



## blue888

Shop the block posted.  Yay

Didn't get to Blue Friday yesterday.  Oh well.  But I've got some good offers for IGA to use this month.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


osully said:


> No luck. They just said that it's per the website terms and must be used before December 2018.
> 
> I don't think I will risk it this time as we will also be leaving next Saturday for our first ever Disney Cruise! I wouldn't be able to handle the suspense if the tickets didn't arrive before then, or if they did arrive and weren't green / no expiry!



I ordered this morning, need them for August 2018 so it makes no difference to me which ones they are.  I will post when they come in, usually get them Wednesday but who knows with the STB being awarded they may be overwhelmed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> With DH's airmiles, I have enough for 240$ (cash AM only). I'm thinking on getting some eVouchers for Sobey's stores that include, Sobeys, Foodland, IGA Extra and Rachelle-Berry, all stores I go to anyway. The reason I was thinking of getting the eVouchers instead of paying with his cash AM is so I can use those eVouchers with my AM card (our primary AM card) and get AM without spending money. Anyone has purchased those yet?



Great idea, sounds like a great way to transfer cash miles between cards.  For us, we try to have a bit of cash in both accounts so that if we get a spend your cash miles promo, we can take advantage of it.  For example the Sobeys/Foodland one coming up Feb 22, Shell 20 am wus $10 airmiles cash promo til March and Rexall and Metro also run them semi-regularly.

I haven't cashed in for Sobey's evouchers, only the HBC ones during the STB promo, but the process was easy.  I received it right away, printed it and took it to Home Outfitters and they scanned it at the cash when I was paying.


----------



## osully

Days In the Sun said:


> .
> 
> 
> I ordered this morning, need them for August 2018 so it makes no difference to me which ones they are.  I will post when they come in, usually get them Wednesday but who knows with the STB being awarded they may be overwhelmed.


Thank you! Please let me know!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I have 98 AM left after getting my flights lol. Oh well! I'd like to get 1250 so I can book a hotel for one night pre-cruise. Post cruise is Disney so can't use AM for that hotel. Our trip is in April so I have some time to worry about the hotel. I do have one booked but of course I'd rather not have to pay money for it  

Stopped at Sobeys for some groceries, only got 65 I think. I did pick up two of those ready to bake pizzas (those things are huge!) and some taco stuff. Plus a few little things on sale. Now hopefully I don't need to go anywhere else this weekend. A storm is supposed to start tonight.


----------



## osully

Surprisingly had a great shop at Rexall considering how crummy their offers have been lately! 122AM earned for just under $60 spent. Used the $5 off $25+ coupon too. Consider that travel size Hawaiian Tropics sunscreen not such a bad deal then at $6! 

I get my probiotics and Vitamin C at Rexall and they had Buy 1 Get 1 50% off + 15AM when you spend $15 on those Be.Better & Rexall brand supplements  Perfect cause I just ran out of Vitamin C! 

Other than that just lucked out that I had tons of product coupons for items on clearance or major sale (Garner face moisturizer for under $1 after coupon and clearance price!) and the Spend $50 Get 100!


----------



## damo

shameless3 said:


> GRRR, my STB only posted as 1000 pts, even though I can see over 7 transactions in my activity history.  They won't do anything for a few weeks and I wanted to get the Disney tickets with my airmiles (just short now).  Live Chat didn't go to far, but hopefully the rest of the points will be credited shortly.  I have been using travelhub to book all my hotels lately and these are the only airmiles I have been collecting recently as the Atlantic deals are pretty bad lately.



Which transactions did you make?  Same thing happened to us.  We did 3 Sobeys, The Bay, Air Miles Shops, Shell and Global Pets.  The only thing I can figure is that it was one of the Sobey's trips because we purchased 2 of the coupons in one trip but seem to have been credited for them on the account, so not sure what didn't qualify for the Shop the Block.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Had some spare time waiti g in line. Checked AM miles posted. But like last year not towards Onyx. See if they change that again. I have about 3am for this year..haha


*Me thinks you're suffering from vaca-brain ... it's only Saturday you need to give them till at least tomorrow to pretend to post to our ONYX status *

*Did you manage to push the cold to the curb before you left? Hope the 2 of you are having a blast!!!!*


----------



## shameless3

damo said:


> Which transactions did you make?  Same thing happened to us.  We did 3 Sobeys, The Bay, Air Miles Shops, Shell and Global Pets.  The only thing I can figure is that it was one of the Sobey's trips because we purchased 2 of the coupons in one trip but seem to have been credited for them.



I did The Bay, Air Miles Shops, Shell, Staples, NSLC, Sobey, Pharmasave, Travelhub and two others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me thinks you're suffering from vaca-brain ... it's only Saturday you need to give them till at least tomorrow to pretend to post to our ONYX status *
> 
> *Did you manage to push the cold to the curb before you left? Hope the 2 of you are having a blast!!!!*


I never know when they post...cold still here but better at Disney then home in the snow


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> DH had this promo for January. I wonder if he will get it again for February.
> 
> Was it an offer you received via email. If so it may be a targeted offer and not available to everyone. I tried looking for it when logged in and the only way I could access it was through your link.



No, it was not an e-mail link.  That's from the website and it's valid for everyone.

My husband had that targeted offer last month as well for 100 bonus air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Had some spare time waiti g in line. Checked AM miles posted. But like last year not towards Onyx. See if they change that again. I have about 3am for this year..haha



I hope you're having a great trip. I started planning my days today for my May trip.

Your ONYX status won't update until sometime on Sunday. Check again on Monday and see what it says.

(posted before I read all the posts)


----------



## pigletto

All of my STB miles posted so that’s great. I ordered $210 worth of Sobeys gift cards from the account I opened for my daughter. We used the “send them to someone else “ option to send to my email .
She got the confirmation to her email that they had been sent but I haven’t received them . Does it normally take awhile to send the email or should I be tracking them down ? It’s been about 12 hours .
I’m sorry to hear some people didn’t get their miles . They should have to offer bonus miles for all the wasted time tracking miles down for their promos .


----------



## ottawamom

Could it have something to do with the weekend. I've only ever ordered Starbucks e-cards and them came through pretty quickly. I don't think I would worry until Monday, it may be that a person has to do something to release them.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> All of my STB miles posted so that’s great. I ordered $210 worth of Sobeys gift cards from the account I opened for my daughter. We used the “send them to someone else “ option to send to my email .
> She got the confirmation to her email that they had been sent but I haven’t received them . Does it normally take awhile to send the email or should I be tracking them down ? It’s been about 12 hours .
> I’m sorry to hear some people didn’t get their miles . They should have to offer bonus miles for all the wasted time tracking miles down for their promos .



My understanding is that you are supposed to get them shortly after the confirmation (my experience with evouchers), however, I was told by one cs rep that there is often a delay with evouchers on the weekends and many go out or get caught up on Monday. Info is from one phone call conversation. Personally, I would call, I believe they can tell if the system has finished processing them.  No worries though, they can fix it.


----------



## ottawamom

ONYX/Gold status has been updated for the week now. Mine included STB!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> ONYX/Gold status has been updated for the week now. Mine included STB!


Just checked because you posted. I now have 2005 towards my 6000.lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I've got 5551 towards Onyx now that STB has posted. If course 3100 of that is from that ticket they added points to my card for so I'm not really counting that. I expect one day they realize that was an oopsie!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm happy the STB points count in the total for Onyx! 

We had one of the (giant) pizzas from Sobeys and it was pretty good. Kiddo says we should just get those instead of ordering from now on. And he thinks it would be a good idea to get one every time we go to Sobeys.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm at 2769 so far which makes me very happy.  That means I only have to get 294 AM per month for the next 11 months to make Onyx.  Very doable seeing I average 250 each month with my MasterCard.  Happy Days!!


----------



## mernin

I had to order my 2 universal tickets that I waited for AM to change back to the 2day/2 Park so while I was there I thought I’d check out my 2018 total so far - 3189!  I’m shocked I was never Onyx before 2017.  When you look for them, it really is easy to collect!  Thanks to all of you on here sharing tips and tricks.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I'm happy the STB points count in the total for Onyx!
> 
> We had one of the (giant) pizzas from Sobeys and it was pretty good. Kiddo says we should just get those instead of ordering from now on. And he thinks it would be a good idea to get one every time we go to Sobeys.



We ate one of the two I picked up last week. I added a few other things to ours but I was quite impressed with a store bought pizza.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Winter Offer Hub is up now and there are several interesting offers -- like posted just up there ^^^ (personally i LIKE it because i have 76 Cash miles right now and since i don't collect them i can finally get rid of those!!)*
> *Winter Offer Hub*
> 
> *They are accepting new members into the Surveys again -- they don't net many miles and some of the surveys are really, really REALLY long but i have found that if i keep an invite in my inbox, check it every couple of days and it will work. OR if I get the message "no surveys currently available" i click on this symbol at the top left, log back in to my account  and find more surveys.*
> *View attachment 299833*
> *In the last 180 days  I've racked up 462 AM If you click on the "how To Use" button on the offer you will find a link that takes you to the sign up page. You will get 15 AM once you complete your 1st survey. These miles usually post within 48 hours.*


So I signed up Friday and so far have earned 51 AM, most of which have already posted.  I'm liking this!  Since I'm retired I can just check every once in a while and I can do it from home.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Which transactions did you make?  Same thing happened to us.  We did 3 Sobeys, The Bay, Air Miles Shops, Shell and Global Pets.  The only thing I can figure is that it was one of the Sobey's trips because we purchased 2 of the coupons in one trip but seem to have been credited for them on the account, so not sure what didn't qualify for the Shop the Block.



Sorry you didn't get all your STB air miles.  I don't think using 2 or more coupons in one trip/purchase would make the difference.  On both accounts (mine & my husband's) I used at least 2 coupons in one transaction and I believe once I used 4 coupons.  Both of us received the 2,000 bonus miles.

I just checked the coupons I used and they were the Shell spend $50, Rexall spend $25, Rosa taco kit, 3 chocolate bars, 2 herbal essence hair products, 3 chocolate bars again, rosa taco kit again, and Sobey's spend $100 get 60.  All of my STB coupons posted in November.

On my husband's card I used the Shell spend $50, Staples spend $75 for 25, two of the Rosa taco kits, two of the chocolate bars and the 2 herbal essence hair products.  All his STB coupons posted in December.

Hope this helps you narrow it down.  If you received the bonus air miles for all the coupons you used, I suggest "chatting" with them to get your full bonus miles.  Do you still have the receipts?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No Blue Friday Shopping for me...I woke up feeling like a big freightliner truck had hit me...only worked half a day and called in sick for the second job.  Still feeling like a big bag of poo...hopefully soon I start to feel better       Good job to those of you who scored some great miles for Blue Friday!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So I signed up Friday and so far have earned 51 AM, most of which have already posted.  I'm liking this!  Since I'm retired I can just check every once in a while and I can do it from home.  Thanks for the heads up.


*Great, I'm glad you were able to get in and are enjoying yourself. I am a survey junkie! We're also a Neilson family and i scan everything we purchase. I regularly cash in for Cineplex gift cards, Groupon vouchers and Amazon giftcards. I also do one that gives me HBC points which transfer to AM.*
*



*


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Sorry you didn't get all your STB air miles.  I don't think using 2 or more coupons in one trip/purchase would make the difference.  On both accounts (mine & my husband's) I used at least 2 coupons in one transaction and I believe once I used 4 coupons.  Both of us received the 2,000 bonus miles.
> 
> I just checked the coupons I used and they were the Shell spend $50, Rexall spend $25, Rosa taco kit, 3 chocolate bars, 2 herbal essence hair products, 3 chocolate bars again, rosa taco kit again, and Sobey's spend $100 get 60.  All of my STB coupons posted in November.
> 
> On my husband's card I used the Shell spend $50, Staples spend $75 for 25, two of the Rosa taco kits, two of the chocolate bars and the 2 herbal essence hair products.  All his STB coupons posted in December.
> 
> Hope this helps you narrow it down.  If you received the bonus air miles for all the coupons you used, I suggest "chatting" with them to get your full bonus miles.  Do you still have the receipts?



Sorry if I was confusing.  I didn't mean that you couldn't use 2 different coupons at once.  What I meant was that the Sobey's purchase where I used 2 different coupons at one time, if it got missed, would put me down to 5 coupons used and thus the qualification for only 1000 points.  That seems to make the most sense of a missed transaction since every other purchase is clearly marked.


----------



## gocolts

mernin said:


> I had to order my 2 universal tickets that I waited for AM to change back to the 2day/2 Park so while I was there I thought I’d check out my 2018 total so far - 3189!  I’m shocked I was never Onyx before 2017.  When you look for them, it really is easy to collect!  Thanks to all of you on here sharing tips and tricks.



Have you gotten the Universal Tickets yet? If so, how many days did it take to send to you?


----------



## Cinderella6174

Donald - my hero said:


> *Great, I'm glad you were able to get in and are enjoying yourself. I am a survey junkie! We're also a Neilson family and i scan everything we purchase. I regularly cash in for Cineplex gift cards, Groupon vouchers and Amazon giftcards. I also do one that gives me HBC points which transfer to AM.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



what does being a Neilson family mean? (I've learned so much on this site, always looking to learn more!)


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> Four of us did it, 3 of us got the full 2000 and one got 1000 (even though they had 7 purchases, all which show up on the account....weird).





damo said:


> Which transactions did you make?  Same thing happened to us.  We did 3 Sobeys, The Bay, Air Miles Shops, Shell and Global Pets.  The only thing I can figure is that it was one of the Sobey's trips because we purchased 2 of the coupons in one trip but seem to have been credited for them on the account, so not sure what didn't qualify for the Shop the Block.





damo said:


> Sorry if I was confusing.  I didn't mean that you couldn't use 2 different coupons at once.  What I meant was that the Sobey's purchase where I used 2 different coupons at one time, if it got missed, would put me down to 5 coupons used and thus the qualification for only 1000 points.  That seems to make the most sense of a missed transaction since every other purchase is clearly marked.


We've been on a cruise, so checked this morning. I got 1000 AM, although I did enough for 2000. I think it was the 25 AMEX purchases that maybe didn't get added. Hard to tell since that didn't 'score' points that I can check. I also had some Foodland coupons, and I _thought_ that they were noted, but who knows?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> what does being a Neilson family mean? (I've learned so much on this site, always looking to learn more!)


*From their website:*
*About Us
The Nielsen Homescan Consumer Panel is a "mini-Canada", representing Canadian consumers. By scanning the barcodes on their purchases and completing fun surveys, panelists truly make their opinions count in the consumer marketplace.
The Nielsen Company is the world's leading provider of marketing information, audience measurement, and business media products and services.

I have an app on my phone that i use to scan all of our purchases and i get some points for that each week but the bigger bonuses come from the surveys -- I've filled out daily food diaries that net me $25.00 VISA cards about 3 - 4 times a year (those are annoying and very time consuming but hey $25.00) i did a couple of short surveys every week for Nov & Dec and that netted me $42 in VISA cards. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> We've been on a cruise, so checked this morning. I got 1000 AM, although I did enough for 2000. I think it was the 25 AMEX purchases that maybe didn't get added. Hard to tell since that didn't 'score' points that I can check. I also had some Foodland coupons, and I _thought_ that they were noted, but who knows?


*You can look at your AMEX statement and count the transactions -- if it's the difference of 1,000 miles i would be challenging it!!*


----------



## mernin

gocolts said:


> Have you gotten the Universal Tickets yet? If so, how many days did it take to send to you?


 I haven’t yet but just ordered on Fri or Sat.  It says up to 3 weeks but the last time was the next week.  I’ll let you know when they arrive if you’d like.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy late Rexall coupon Batman!*
*Spend $40 get 60 AM valid Wed Feb 7th & Thurs Feb 8th*

*Don't forget --- Flyer ends on Wednesday again*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy late Rexall coupon Batman!*
> *Spend $40 get 60 AM valid Wed Feb 7th & Thurs Feb 8th*
> 
> *Don't forget --- Flyer ends on Wednesday again*


Same offer as my load and go which starts tomorrow.  that will be 120 AM for $40.  I'll make that doable!


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> Same offer as my load and go which starts tomorrow.  that will be 120 AM for $40.  I'll make that doable!



Do these still stack, I think someone posted before there were issues?  I haven't shopped at Rexall since the holidays.


----------



## bababear_50

I know the fine print of the coupon say can not be combined but I have been able to do it in the past.
I will be trying tomorrow.I wish I had some more usable Load N Go offers.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Do these still stack, I think someone posted before there were issues?  I haven't shopped at Rexall since the holidays.


It stacked last week,no issues at all.  I also used the $5 off coupon.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> It stacked last week,no issues at all.  I also used the $5 off coupon.


This is what I may try tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Do these still stack, I think someone posted before there were issues?  I haven't shopped at Rexall since the holidays.





bababear_50 said:


> I know the fine print of the coupon say can not be combined but I have been able to do it in the past.
> I will be trying tomorrow.I wish I had some more usable Load N Go offers.
> Hugs Mel





tinkerone said:


> It stacked last week,no issues at all.  I also used the $5 off coupon.





AngelDisney said:


> This is what I may try tomorrow.



*The Duck .... I was the one who had trouble stacking offers -- we have 3 Rexalls in our city and 1 store always gives me trouble with the coupons, not the staff, but the actual POS system will not allow the coupons/offers to combine. The barcode scans, the info shows up on the receipt but the miles don't post. In the case of the $5.00 survey coupon if i use any other offer/coupon a message pops up that says "use of this coupon will void all other methods of payment" I didn't bother going to the other stores because i had trouble making one sale and they aren't within easy walking distance (our transit system is HORRID!) If i thought i could make a $40.00 sale I would try a Rexall in Toronto on Thursday (wasn't much in the flyer of interest to me anyway) but i had difficulty making the $50.00 sale on Saturday, our house is beyond well stocked at the moment.*

*Since it clearly states on the coupon "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon or load + go offer" you can't fight it at the cash or with AM, so it has become a dangerous game for me! Unless i have a bunch of good LnG offers combined with flyer deals that will make it worth my while even if the offers don't stack I can't shop justify shopping. Good luck to everyone else, report back!!*


----------



## kitntrip

I missed Blue Friday last week, but had some decent AM when I finally got to sobeys on sunday. I had a 150 AM when you spend 150, plus a bunch of other AM coupons that had been sent to me. Spent $250, got 329 AM.


----------



## Debbie

I used Live Chat last night to see if they could confirm which transaction was the problem. It seems it was the chocolate bars, since she asked where I had bought them. I wasn't 100% sure, but things started to go really well when she asked what I was using the points for. When I responded "Flights to Disney in December to celebrate my 65th", she was able to add the missing 1000 points.


----------



## pigletto

So I printed my grocery vouchers and went and did some shopping at Sobey’s yesterday . That wasn’t too much fun. The cashier didn’t know what they were , so he brought over a manager . The manger kept saying “they keep warning us about these types of coupons, there so many fake ones out there .”  
They had me stand around while they went and called somewhere . They huddled around eachother and kept saying whispery things about coupons and came back to tell me they were checking things out to protect me and themselves . At this point it was comical . Finally the manager comes over exclaiming, “Oh it’s like gift card! There’s a barcode and everything !” . Ummm, I’m pretty sure I explained what it was at the outset of this 15 minute debacle.

So it turns out I am not a scam artist which is just great . But I sure won’t be using the vouchers in that store again.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> So it turns out I am not a scam artist which is just great . But I sure won’t be using the vouchers in that store again.



OMG-that is brutal! 

I have had cashiers eye me and actually flat out refuse to accept printed coupons so I know how you feel.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> So I printed my grocery vouchers and went and did some shopping at Sobey’s yesterday . That wasn’t too much fun. The cashier didn’t know what they were , so he brought over a manager . The manger kept saying “they keep warning us about these types of coupons, there so many fake ones out there .”
> They had me stand around while they went and called somewhere . They huddled around eachother and kept saying whispery things about coupons and came back to tell me they were checking things out to protect me and themselves . At this point it was comical . Finally the manager comes over exclaiming, “Oh it’s like gift card! There’s a barcode and everything !” . Ummm, I’m pretty sure I explained what it was at the outset of this 15 minute debacle.
> 
> So it turns out I am not a scam artist which is just great . But I sure won’t be using the vouchers in that store again.



I had a friend try to use a Foodland GC in FreshCo the other week. The cashier said they don't accept that card. She didn't challenge them but called me when she got home. Later that same day (after confirming with Sobeys customer service that policy hadn't changed) I went to the store armed with a printout from the website and my Foodland card. Presented my card to the senior cashier who happened to be training a new cashier, was told they don't accept them. To which I replied "Oh yes you do" (I now knew I had the cashier my friend had). I followed this up with "Lets make this a teachable moment" and pulled out my printout from the website. The senior cashier didn't utter another word while she completed my transaction.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro feb 8-14
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-8-to-14/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't know how Metro does it, every time I think "oh we're running low on TP!" and there it is in their flyer on sale... magic. Wish it had AM bonus on it 

Not sure if I'll be getting flyers today, we have a 5 to 15 cm snowstorm coming so it may be buried in snow or not delivered because of the weather.


----------



## bababear_50

Have I ever mentioned that the stork dropped me in the wrong location..............I hate winter.
So I tried to head out to work but after spinning out a couple of times I returned home and called work,,,my life is important.
So a snow day for me. 
I was going to go to Rexall but I am now going to put that off till tonight and hope they clear the roads a bit.
Stay safe Dis friends.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> .
> 
> 
> I ordered this morning, need them for August 2018 so it makes no difference to me which ones they are.  I will post when they come in, usually get them Wednesday but who knows with the STB being awarded they may be overwhelmed.



@osully, my 7day Canadian WDW airmiles tickets arrived.  They are the same as the green paper exchange certificates that I received last year when I ordered.  The only date on them says 12/19/17 which I imagine was the print issue date, no expiring date mentioned.

I ordered three under three different accounts, they are all the same, all paper.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> @osully, my 7day Canadian WDW airmiles tickets arrived.  They are the same as the green paper exchange certificates that I received last year when I ordered.  The only date on them says 12/19/17 which I imagine was the print issue date, no expiring date mentioned.
> 
> I ordered three under three different accounts, they are all the same, all paper.


*Yes, my understanding of any Disney ticket media is that it is stamped with the date of issue/printing and the only way to find out it's expiry date is to add it to your MDE account. Could you do that and let us know what's showing up? *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, my understanding of any Disney ticket media is that it is stamped with the date of issue/printing and the only way to find out it's expiry date is to add it to your MDE account. Could you do that and let us know what's showing up? *



I normally would be glad to but I had such a hard time with tickets in November, I really don't want to link them until I'm sure they are being used. They messed up the order of the tickets at guest services when we were there and it really costed us a day of our vacation to get it straightened out.  I just don't want to add more tickets to our accounts since we already have a mess.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I normally would be glad to but I had such a hard time with tickets in November, I really don't want to link them until I'm sure they are being used. They messed up the order of the tickets at guest services when we were there and it really costed us a day of our vacation to get it straightened out.  I just don't want to add more tickets to our accounts since we already have a mess.


*WOW! Not a problem at all! We aren't redeeming for tickets anyway --- saving for the travel vouchers, we're up to $2,300 worth now *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updating the flyer links in the first post and doing a quick glance thru them to see if anything jumps out. *
*So far from Metro*

*Astro Yogurt $2.99 ea, buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Cheese Strings $5.99 buy 2 get 12 AM (just slightly better than 1:1 which is good for Metro!)*
*Chocolate Shredded Wheat & Oreo Cereal $2.99 buy 2 get 5 AM (not good return, but YUCK Chocolate Shredded Wheat??? WHAT??!!)*
*Nutella $3.99 ea buy 2 get 5 AM -- NOT good return but you also get free pancake mix that costs $2.99 -- Pancake day is Tuesday*
*There are also a LOT of items that are sitting around the 1:1 return -- the "big promo" that is normally on the back page isn't so terri**fic though*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, my understanding of any Disney ticket media is that it is stamped with the date of issue/printing and the only way to find out it's expiry date is to add it to your MDE account. Could you do that and let us know what's showing up? *



I know this has been asked before but does the expiry date for tickets show up for all tickets. I have tickets I got from AM back in August 2016 (pre expiry dates, pre 1st Canadian offer, just expiry 14 days from 1st use). Will those have any kind of expiry date listed? I'm using MDE on the computer as I can't App (dumb smart phone).


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall shop tonight
spent 40.00 got 60 email coupon airmiles and also 60 load and go airmiles.
YEAH!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall shop tonight
> spent 40.00 got 60 email coupon airmiles and also 60 load and go airmiles.
> YEAH!!
> Hugs Mel


I have the same however with the weather being what it is, I'm going to wait for tomorrow.  New flyer tomorrow?  Is that correct?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I have the same however with the weather being what it is, I'm going to wait for tomorrow.  New flyer tomorrow?  Is that correct?


*Nope, there is no flyer for Thursday at Rexall this week. *


----------



## osully

Now in comparison has anyone received hard tickets (not the green ones) with expiry dates from AirMiles? 

I would risk it at this point but personally don’t want to order them and have the ticket arrive while we are away (even if I shop to my work).


----------



## Aladora

osully said:


> Now in comparison has anyone received hard tickets (not the green ones) with expiry dates from AirMiles?
> 
> I would risk it at this point but personally don’t want to order them and have the ticket arrive while we are away (even if I shop to my work).



I got a green card and when I entered it into MDE it shows a 2030 expiry date. I also got one ticket from Expedia and it is showing the same date. I have one last Airmiles ticket on the way and when I get it I will post the date.


----------



## osully

Well should have done this Saturday too and my ticket could be here already haha. Just pressed order  

Thanks guys!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Aladora said:


> I got a green card and when I entered it into MDE it shows a 2030 expiry date. I also got one ticket from Expedia and it is showing the same date. I have one last Airmiles ticket on the way and when I get it I will post the date.


Those are the tickets I want!  I wonder if they really did have the Canadian tickets in stock from last year's promo.  Because this years ones do expire.  So annoying.  Scared to take the chance that I end up getting the ones that expire.


----------



## osully

BTW my husband is so good and really got on board with the AM collecting. Always fills up at Shell and everything. He is pretty happy with the 2 tickets we have gotten for free in the past year now!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I have the same however with the weather being what it is, I'm going to wait for tomorrow.  New flyer tomorrow?  Is that correct?



I used to shop Thursday nights, system turns over at 6pm so you will get next week's flyer prices.  You won't get any weekend special prices, just the week's sale prices. YMMV.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I know this has been asked before but does the expiry date for tickets show up for all tickets. I have tickets I got from AM back in August 2016 (pre expiry dates, pre 1st Canadian offer, just expiry 14 days from 1st use). Will those have any kind of expiry date listed? I'm using MDE on the computer as I can't App (dumb smart phone).



I can confirm this.  As of Nov 2017, all the tickets that I had that did not have expiry dates were given the an expiry date of Dec 31 2030. I linked unused old AM tickets, unused AM tickets converted to AP but not yet activated, old non expire tickets with days left on them and AM Cdn vouchers and they were all given Dec 31 2030.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I used to shop Thursday nights, system turns over at 6pm so you will get next week's flyer prices.  You won't get any weekend special prices, just the week's sale prices. YMMV.


*This week's Rexall flyer is only good till end of business Wednesday this week. The next one starts on Friday ... there are no deals at all on Thursday this week (which is bad for me because i didn't make it there today!!)*


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> I can confirm this.  As of Nov 2017, all the tickets that I had that did not have expiry dates were given the an expiry date of Dec 31 2030. I linked unused old AM tickets, unused AM tickets converted to AP but not yet activated, old non expire tickets with days left on them and AM Cdn vouchers and they were all given Dec 31 2030.



Where does it show that in MDE. I can see the tickets and the ticket # but that is it. No expiry date. I think I remember their being a trick to finding the date. (I am looking at MDE on the computer if that makes a difference).


----------



## Aladora

I have entered three tickets into MDE: 1 green Airmiles hard card, 1 green Airmiles paper ticket and 1 Expedia.ca code. All three of them show an expiry of 12-31-2030, this is one of them.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *This week's Rexall flyer is only good till end of business Wednesday this week. The next one starts on Friday ... there are no deals at all on Thursday this week (which is bad for me because i didn't make it there today!!)*



I'm likely confusing the issue.  Usually I would shop Thursday nights getting the sale prices ending that day AND the next week's sale prices.  Since there is no Thursday flyer this week, I'm drawing the assumption that the sale prices for Friday will still activate early at 6pm on Thursday so at least after 6pm you could shop tomorrow, use your LGO and Thursday email coupon and at least some things will be on sale.  For example, if Royale bathroom tissue is on sale next week at $4.99 starting Friday, the system kicks in at 6pm Thursday so you could go after 6pm tomorrow and and get Royale for $4.99.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, that's on the app. Is there anyway to see this on the computer? I have to get DH to load the app onto his phone and then get him to log in.... I really need to get a non-Blackberry phone.

I can see everything that is in the orange box. I just can't see the expiry date. It's just kind of annoying that the two methods of looking at your tickets show different things.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Where does it show that in MDE. I can see the tickets and the ticket # but that is it. No expiry date. I think I remember their being a trick to finding the date. (I am looking at MDE on the computer if that makes a difference).



I think they only show on the app???? Not 100% sure.  I've just checked the website as well and I'm not seeing the dates.  Do you have a tablet or ipod that you can download apps to?  Just mentioning it as another option. Also I'm sure you've already checked but I think the app works on some versions of blackberry?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks, that's on the app. Is there anyway to see this on the computer? I have to get DH to load the app onto his phone and then get him to log in.... I really need to get a non-Blackberry phone.
> 
> I can see everything that is in the orange box. I just can't see the expiry date. It's just kind of annoying that the two methods of looking at your tickets show different things.


*Hubby HATED his Blackberry for this reason, so few apps are supported -- mainly loved carrying it and knowing that he was supporting a local company. The MDE specifically is stupid, says there is a Blackberry version to download, go ahead and try to use it??!? Yeah, not so much -- as he put it "there's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back" I don't like when information is different on mobile sites compared to desktop versions but i think i'm letting my age show *


----------



## kitntrip

After redeeming 13000 airmiles last year on flights to NB for a visit home, then redeeming 3600 AM for a 3DS bundle as a Christmas gift for my son, I have a new goal! I just booked a 10 day Panama Canal cruise and will hopefully get flights. I'm just short of halfway towards the 20000 needed!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Just wondering for everyone that's getting an expiry date of 2030 on their tickets.  Are these the tickets from AM ordered under the current Canadian Resident discount that ends Feb 10th?  Even though it says valid for arrivals up to December 31, 2018, you are actually receiving non expiry vouchers?  Were these adults? 5 or 7 day?


----------



## Days In the Sun

momof2gr8kids said:


> Just wondering for everyone that's getting an expiry date of 2030 on their tickets.  Are these the tickets from AM ordered under the current Canadian Resident discount that ends Feb 10th?  Even though it says valid for arrivals up to December 31, 2018, you are actually receiving non expiry vouchers?  Were these adults? 5 or 7 day?



It appears to be all Canadian vouchers expiring Dec 31 2018 are being given an expiry date of 2030 in MDE. Until someone reports that they went to guest services with one and asks about their voucher, it is unclear whether they really expire in 2018 or 2030.


----------



## Aladora

momof2gr8kids said:


> Just wondering for everyone that's getting an expiry date of 2030 on their tickets.  Are these the tickets from AM ordered under the current Canadian Resident discount that ends Feb 10th?  Even though it says valid for arrivals up to December 31, 2018, you are actually receiving non expiry vouchers?  Were these adults? 5 or 7 day?



2X Adult 7 day Airmiles Canadian vouchers ordered a few weeks apart. We don't go until August so I can't confirm if the expiry date is correct.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Did some shopping earlier this week, spent about $115 for 91 Airmiles...  then as soon as I got home and unpacked everything, oh look, here pops up the Safeway email with all the coupons on stuff I literally JUST bought!  And oh look, the Airmiles website finally updates its Safeway offers...  *SMH*

at least I'm heading back into the earning game again! January was just pathetic...


----------



## bgula

Just an update on the SIM program.  I called Amex and even though they couldn't confirm the total # of AM's for the program, they did confirm that the Oct. 6-31 promo was part of SIM for 500 AM.  So in total there were 6 offers, totalling with what I have 3400 AM.  I was only awarded 3100, so short 300 apparently from promo #1, which I had called in about MONTHS ago.  So hopefully I'll get those awarded soon.  Figure this might help others to see if they've received the right number of AM's.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall shop tonight
> spent 40.00 got 60 email coupon airmiles and also 60 load and go airmiles.
> YEAH!!



Thanks for letting us know.  I'm stopping there late this afternoon after my daughter's dentist appointment.  My L+G is also spend $40 get 60.

Just now I was curious what my husband's air miles L+G offers are.  I thought perhaps I might use the coupon with his air miles card instead, since he  needs 515 miles for a 2-day US ticket or 1,120 miles for a 3-day ticket.

It says No Load + Go offers are available in your area at the moment!  Yet my card has offers.  (scratches head)  Makes no sense...


----------



## Disney Addicted

bgula said:


> Just an update on the SIM program.  I called Amex and even though they couldn't confirm the total # of AM's for the program, they did confirm that the Oct. 6-31 promo was part of SIM for 500 AM.  So in total there were 6 offers, totalling with what I have 3400 AM.  I was only awarded 3100, so short 300 apparently from promo #1, which I had called in about MONTHS ago.  So hopefully I'll get those awarded soon.  Figure this might help others to see if they've received the right number of AM's.



I looked at my tracking spreadsheet and I had 6 offers for a total of 3,500 bonus air miles from AMEX.  I only found out about these in August.  In fact, it was the two August AMEX offers that renewed my interest in collecting Air Miles; using my AMEX card; and remembering this thread.  I originally gave up on Air Miles late 2016/early 2017.

August - spend $500 get 500 miles (ran Aug 7-31 and was in $100 minimum purchases cumulative to $500)
August - make 4 online purchases get 400 miles plus 100 miles for logging into AMEX app (ran Aug 1-31, no minimum purchase necessary)
September - spend $400+ after taxes get 800 miles (enrol Aug 14-21 but began Sept 1-30)
October - spend $100+ and get 400 miles (enrol & use Oct 1-31 in eligible grocery stores)
October - spend $500 and get 500 miles (enrol & use Oct 6-31 $100 purchases cumulative to $500)
November - spend $400 get 800 miles (enrol & use Nov 1-30)

OK, EDITED AND CORRECTED.  These are the offers I received and I did receive all my bonus air miles.  6 SIM offers netted me 3,500 bonus miles and I received them all.

There was another e-mail offer I received Nov 29th for 300 bonus miles.  It wanted me to pay for 3 purchases with AMEX by using a mobile wallet.  I was not comfortable with this and did not complete do so.  Did anyone get this offer?  Did you do it?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just updating the flyer links in the first post and doing a quick glance thru them to see if anything jumps out. *
> *So far from Metro*
> 
> *Astro Yogurt $2.99 ea, buy 2 get 15 AM*
> *Cheese Strings $5.99 buy 2 get 12 AM (just slightly better than 1:1 which is good for Metro!)*
> *Chocolate Shredded Wheat & Oreo Cereal $2.99 buy 2 get 5 AM (not good return, but YUCK Chocolate Shredded Wheat??? WHAT??!!)*
> *Nutella $3.99 ea buy 2 get 5 AM -- NOT good return but you also get free pancake mix that costs $2.99 -- Pancake day is Tuesday*
> *There are also a LOT of items that are sitting around the 1:1 return -- the "big promo" that is normally on the back page isn't so terri**fic though*



Unfortunately, for me, there is nothing in the Metro flyer is worth spending money on for the air miles.  The thought of chocolate shredded wheat does not sound good, though I like the brown sugar and powdered sugar shredded wheats.  They taste good and are packed with so much fibre and protein compared to the other sugary cereals out there.  Sounds weird..  I might spend $3 and pick up on for the kids & I to try.  But that's it at Metro.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't think I saw this posted.  Sobey's Ontario is out.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-9-to-14/all

Spend $50 on Sephora, WaySpa, Roots or La Vie en Rose gift cards, get 70 miles
Triple Layer Chocolate Fudge Cake $7.99 get 5 miles (I'd be so tempted if the miles were higher on this.  I'm down 10 lbs though so no way for just 5 miles!)
Purex (1.92 - 2.03L) $5.99 buy 2 get 10 miles


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Out west...the Safeway flyer is a little sad again.  There is the spend 100 get 100 AM...not sure I can get that.  There are a couple of items that they have a good price on.  Guess I will see what I can pick up there.  I seem to have to walk the isles to find some hidden AM gems.  
 I did get some good PC points offers this week.  It seems with the new program, I got quite a few more offers than with the old one.  Guess I will see how that pans out.  Making my menu...then my shopping list based off of that, for the most part...it always changes once I get to the store anyways


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> I looked at my tracking spreadsheet and I had 6 offers for a total of 3,500 bonus air miles from AMEX.  I only found out about these in August.  In fact, it was the two August AMEX offers that renewed my interest in collecting Air Miles; using my AMEX card; and remembering this thread.  I originally gave up on Air Miles late 2016/early 2017.
> 
> August - spend $500 get 500 miles (ran Aug 7-31 and was in $100 minimum purchases cumulative to $500)
> August - make 4 online purchases get 400 miles plus 100 miles for logging into AMEX app (ran Aug 1-31, no minimum purchase necessary)
> September - spend $400+ after taxes get 800 miles (enrol Aug 14-21 but began Sept 1-30)
> October - spend $100+ and get 400 miles (enrol & use Oct 1-31 in eligible grocery stores)
> October - spend $500 and get 500 miles (enrol & use Oct 6-31 $100 purchases cumulative to $500)
> November - spend $400 get 800 miles (enrol & use Nov 1-30)
> 
> OK, EDITED AND CORRECTED.  These are the offers I received and I did receive all my bonus air miles.  6 SIM offers netted me 3,500 bonus miles and I received them all.
> 
> There was another e-mail offer I received Nov 29th for 300 bonus miles.  It wanted me to pay for 3 purchases with AMEX by using a mobile wallet.  I was not comfortable with this and did not complete do so.  Did anyone get this offer?  Did you do it?



Not sure if the first one you have was a SiM promo, but I do remember it.  The frist SIM offer was from June 1 - July 31 for 400 AM.  Never heard of the 300 AM Nov offer.  Don't think that was SiM.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> It appears to be all Canadian vouchers expiring Dec 31 2018 are being given an expiry date of 2030 in MDE. Until someone reports that they went to guest services with one and asks about their voucher, it is unclear whether they really expire in 2018 or 2030.



I may be wrong but I remember reading somewhere that if you did not use your WDW or DL ticket before the expiring date (i.e. first use by December 31, 2018), the ticket was no longer valid for entry into the theme parks, however you could apply the "value" of that ticket to a new ticket.  Maybe that is why the expiration date is 2030?


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> Thanks, that's on the app. Is there anyway to see this on the computer? I have to get DH to load the app onto his phone and then get him to log in.... I really need to get a non-Blackberry phone.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby HATED his Blackberry for this reason, so few apps are supported -- mainly loved carrying it and knowing that he was supporting a local company. The MDE specifically is stupid, says there is a Blackberry version to download, go ahead and try to use it??!? Yeah, not so much -- as he put it "there's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back" I don't like when information is different on mobile sites compared to desktop versions but i think i'm letting my age show *



Just have to throw out some clarification here:

Very old BlackBerry devices ("BBOS" platform, roughly 2012 or prior, if memory serves) will not support Android apps.  That platform was designed long before Android even existed, and before any kind of third-party application development was really a thing.

"BlackBerry 10" devices (eg. Z10, Passport, Classic, Leap) *are* able to support most Android apps, but many require some jumping through hoops that casual users are just not interested in or prepared for.  (For what it's worth, BB10 was, IMO, a superior platform to Android in many ways, but the company never did get the application ecosystem right, and that was ultimately fatal to what was otherwise a great platform.)

Newer BlackBerry devices built in the past 2-3 years (eg. Priv, DTEK, KeyOne) are fully compliant Android devices, and will run any Android-compliant application (including MDE).

I just hate to see people scared off BlackBerry devices for application support reasons.  It's no longer an issue.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my goodness I overslept today.....


Foodland flyer link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-9-to-14/all


Sobeys flyer link 

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-9-to-14/all


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from a Rexall shop.  Spent $50.25 received 142 AM .  Now that's a good shop!

Also, from the Rewarding Your Opinions site, I started last Friday and as of right now I have earned 97 AM, most of which have already posted.  You guys and your suggestions are amazing and really really help us get to our vacations quicker.  Thanks for all you have done!!!!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yes, I am thrilled to be in on the Rewarding Your Opinions site as well.    I signed up and huzzah!  Approximately 54 AM should be coming my way for spending some time answering some basic questions  
Thanks for sharing the news.  

It's so exciting watching my AM % needed for tickets go up in my signature!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bgula said:


> Not sure if the first one you have was a SiM promo, but I do remember it.  The frist SIM offer was from June 1 - July 31 for 400 AM.  Never heard of the 300 AM Nov offer.  Don't think that was SiM.



I just double-checked all the e-mails from AMEX (I kept them in case I needed them to get my Air Miles from AMEX), and every single one that I listed specifically says "Soar into More".


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy to report my Rexall had no problems giving me the spend $40 get 60 miles and my load+go of spend $40 get 60.  Cashier didn't bat an eye.

$41.58 pre-tax netted me 124 miles (60, 60, 2 base, 2 for a chocolate bar in my L+G)


----------



## Disney Addicted

Universal Studio tickets Information!

I was not happy to see how much the 2 day 2 park-to-park ticket jumped when Air Miles brought them back.  I was sure Air Miles would but really hoped the price wouldn't change.  Today I finally had a chance to do the math as I was curious.

2 Day 2 park-to-park ticket
Was 2,425 miles.  Now 2,995 miles.  Increased 570 miles.  At .11 cents per mile that's $62.70 increase.
Currently the ticket stands at $329.45 CAN.  Universal Studio's website shows the ticket costing $254.99 US plus tax for a total of $271.57 US.
Using Royal Bank's foreign exchange calculator $271.57 US will cost $349.84 CAN today.
Savings in CAN funds by getting the ticket through Air Miles instead of online at Universal Studios = $20.39 CAN

Air Miles sure took the savings away... at 2,425 miles the CAN savings was $83.09.  

3 Day 3 park-to-park ticket
3,600 miles.  At .11 cents per mile that's $396.00 CAN
Universal Studio's website shows the ticket costing $314.99 US plus taxes for a total of $335.47 US.
Using Royal Bank's foreign exchange calculator $335.47 US will cost $432.15 CAN today.
Savings in CAN funds by getting the ticket through Air Miles instead of online at Universal Studios = $36.15 CAN

Also, the fine print says the expire by the date on the ticket but do not tell you a date in advance...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just got off chat with AM...I was missing miles from November...for a promo on purchasing gift cards...got credited my 75 miles.  Good thing...I see that this week in the west we have buy 25.00 gift cards get 35 AM...I have two birthdays coming up in the next month...guess what I'm purchasing for the dd and the youngest ds.  Hoping to find a couple other scores in the store as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Just have to throw out some clarification here:
> 
> Very old BlackBerry devices ("BBOS" platform, roughly 2012 or prior, if memory serves) will not support Android apps.  That platform was designed long before Android even existed, and before any kind of third-party application development was really a thing.
> 
> "BlackBerry 10" devices (eg. Z10, Passport, Classic, Leap) *are* able to support most Android apps, but many require some jumping through hoops that casual users are just not interested in or prepared for.  (For what it's worth, BB10 was, IMO, a superior platform to Android in many ways, but the company never did get the application ecosystem right, and that was ultimately fatal to what was otherwise a great platform.)
> 
> Newer BlackBerry devices built in the past 2-3 years (eg. Priv, DTEK, KeyOne) are fully compliant Android devices, and will run any Android-compliant application (including MDE).
> 
> I just hate to see people scared off BlackBerry devices for application support reasons.  It's no longer an issue.


*Hubby LOVED his Blackberries .. he has had multiple over the years and we pulled him kicking & screaming to an Android about 3 years ago. It was a Z10 that he tried repeatedly to download the MDE app, using the link for the Blackberry app. He knows what he's doing (heck, it's our bread & butter!) and took quite a long time doing his best to get it to function. When we got home he discovered a comment on a chat board he follows complaining about the very same issues he had -- the app truly wasn't compatible. He would prefer to still be using the Blackberry but just wasn't feasible to carry multiple devices so he could provide proper support to a few of his clients who are not tech-savy in the least! The Passport though .. holy big phone Batman *


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just back from a Rexall shop.  Spent $50.25 received 142 AM .  Now that's a good shop!
> 
> Also, from the Rewarding Your Opinions site, I started last Friday and as of right now I have earned 97 AM, most of which have already posted.  You guys and your suggestions are amazing and really really help us get to our vacations quicker.  Thanks for all you have done!!!!!





marcyleecorgan said:


> Yes, I am thrilled to be in on the Rewarding Your Opinions site as well.    I signed up and huzzah!  Approximately 54 AM should be coming my way for spending some time answering some basic questions
> Thanks for sharing the news.
> 
> It's so exciting watching my AM % needed for tickets go up in my signature!



*SO glad you're both enjoying yourself! Make sure to use each link repeatedly over the course of a few days .. this is how my account looks right now from one invite*
**

*StB peeking out in there *
**
*The Shopper's Voice was a different one i had an invite to -- if i can find it i'll share it! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK gang, i need some help with AM math --- i NEED a new pillow and have found one i want at The Linen Chest thru the AMshop portal with 5x bonus ... it costs $189 ---BUT they have a price match guarantee that says they will match PLUS 10% and wouldn't you know it, the same pillow is on sale at the Bay for $133 meaning i could get it thru the Linen Chest for $127. To get the price match i need to order over the phone and get them to verify the sale price and lose the 35 AM (they also have flannel sheets, any size, for $29.99) OR place the order online, pay the higher price and then contact them later hoping that the sale price is still active at the Bay and they will reimburse the difference to my credit card.*

*So long story short .. order it over the phone and save over $60 GUARANTEED, or order online and get 35 AM and hopefully get the money back as well????*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK gang, i need some help with AM math --- i NEED a new pillow and have found one i want at The Linen Chest thru the AMshop portal with 5x bonus ... it costs $189 ---BUT they have a price match guarantee that says they will match PLUS 10% and wouldn't you know it, the same pillow is on sale at the Bay for $133 meaning i could get it thru the Linen Chest for $127. To get the price match i need to order over the phone and get them to verify the sale price and lose the 35 AM (they also have flannel sheets, any size, for $29.99) OR place the order online, pay the higher price and then contact them later hoping that the sale price is still active at the Bay and they will reimburse the difference to my credit card.*
> 
> *So long story short .. order it over the phone and save over $60 GUARANTEED, or order online and get 35 AM and hopefully get the money back as well????*


Order by phone. Really $3.50 with of points is not worth the time or stress


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Order by phone. Really $3.50 with of points is not worth the time or stress


*AWESOME, thanks -- i knew someone would pop in and provide the math -- The Duck hasn't slept in over 36 hours now and is getting a little wonky(er)*
*



*
***edited to add: that went NOWHERE! The website says they are open till 9 pm, the message on the phone says 9 pm (once i managed to wade thru the voice prompts which were all in French :O ) but it then told me they are closed and call back during business hours. GREAT, so I called The Bay to see if they could tell me how long the sale is on and they answered promptly (open till 2 am!) --oddly i got someone who is obviously more fluent in French than English so it took a bit to get the answer of "Oh we don't know, the sale will just end" Ok then ... no pillow for The Duck yet*


----------



## osully

Ordered my WDW 7 day ticket yesterday around 6pm. It's supposed to arrive to me tomorrow by end of day! Just in time for us to head out for our cruise!


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby LOVED his Blackberries .. he has had multiple over the years and we pulled him kicking & screaming to an Android about 3 years ago. It was a Z10 that he tried repeatedly to download the MDE app, using the link for the Blackberry app. He knows what he's doing (heck, it's our bread & butter!) and took quite a long time doing his best to get it to function. When we got home he discovered a comment on a chat board he follows complaining about the very same issues he had -- the app truly wasn't compatible. He would prefer to still be using the Blackberry but just wasn't feasible to carry multiple devices so he could provide proper support to a few of his clients who are not tech-savy in the least! The Passport though .. holy big phone Batman *



Without getting too technical (because really, likely nobody on this thread really cares), apps that have a dependency on Google Mobile Services were a problem on BB10, for licensing reasons more than technical.  Sometimes only certain functionality would be affected, and sometimes the whole app would just not work at all.  Even then it was possible to overcome the GMS dependencies, but really, it took a big effort.  Far beyond what "normal" users would want or know how to deal with, and even a stretch for most advanced users or mobile phone developers.

I used to argue with a co-worker about this.  He argued that there were no Android apps that couldn't run on a BB10 device, and he was mostly right.  But he's the kind of guy who debugs Linux kernels and plays with Raspberry Pi for fun.  His concept of what average users know or are willing to learn is completely out of touch with reality.  Or how much time and hassle even a more knowledgable user is willing to put up with.

I don't remember if I ever got MDE to run on BB10.  I think not.  By the time we visited WDW in 2016 I would have already been carrying Priv.  And the trip before that was pre-MDE (and pre-BB10, for that matter).

Passport was a love-it-or-hate it kind of device.  It wasn't for me - I stuck with Classic.  Lots of people liked it though.  There was talk of releasing an Android-based Passport form factor, but it was a non-starter.  Android specs don't allow square screens.

Sorry... back to your regularly scheduled Air Miles programming!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, one last comment about the Blackberry -- it is a business phone, wasn't intended to be used by the average user. It will always win out in the security game and it gave birth to the whole personal phone once Apple realized the gold mine it presented. Oh yeah, and if it wasn't for the Blackberry very few messages would have made it out of the towers on that fateful day.*

*Let's hope we can turn up the heat on the Airmiles hunt soon -- been pretty dismal so far this year.*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for all the Blackberry chat. I'm afraid I fall into the "It's beyond me camp" about getting the app working. I'll delegate app usage to one of the DS's. I like my BB because I have long nails and I can type on its keyboard. I really only use it to text the boys. I don't even make many calls on it. One of these days I will join the Android movement and be able to app with ease.


----------



## tinkerone

I just saw over on the FB page, there is a contest for a trip to Disneyland.  No AM needed to enter, just go to AM and I believe it is in the travel section.  Gold and Onxy get two entries.


----------



## osully

Got the ticket today! Woohoo! Ticket pricing going up on Feb 12 apparently per a bunch of Disney news sites. If you are considering a trip in 2018 you might wanna order the tickets now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I just saw over on the FB page, there is a contest for a trip to Disneyland.  No AM needed to enter, just go to AM and I believe it is in the travel section.  Gold and Onxy get two entries.


*AWESOME! Thanks for pointing that out, I've entered with both accounts and since the StB miles posted (even only half on the one) both have given me 2 entries! *


----------



## ottawamom

I was reading through a bunch of posts on the Facebook page and someone mentioned that they just received Universal tickets from Airmiles(since they went back up on website) and that these tickets do have an expiry date on them (Expires in Full January 28, 2019). I know I had this discussion with someone recently just not certain where. Thought I would mention it here in case anyone was thinking of ordering tickets.


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Got the ticket today! Woohoo! Ticket pricing going up on Feb 12 apparently per a bunch of Disney news sites. If you are considering a trip in 2018 you might wanna order the tickets now.



Thank you for the reminder.  Ordered the last ticket I need off Disney's website just now, I might have forgotten.

Enjoy the cruise!!!  Hope the weather is awesome!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I just saw over on the FB page, there is a contest for a trip to Disneyland.  No AM needed to enter, just go to AM and I believe it is in the travel section.  Gold and Onxy get two entries.



This would be so cool to win,,I've never been to Disneyland.........ah dreaming here!!
Thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I was reading through a bunch of posts on the Facebook page and someone mentioned that they just received Universal tickets from Airmiles(since they went back up on website) and that these tickets do have an expiry date on them (Expires in Full January 28, 2019). I know I had this discussion with someone recently just not certain where. Thought I would mention it here in case anyone was thinking of ordering tickets.



Thanks!  I was wondering about the expiration date.  That's an awful date.  While I'm hoping our family can go in 2019, we certainly would not be able to use them before January 28th.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone purchase groceries from Foodland last weekend?  The flyer stated it was a 15x air miles event (I believe the weekend only) with purchase of $75 plus.

I purchased $80 something in groceries on February 3rd.  My receipt shows the 4 base and 56 bonus miles.

However, when Foodland posted the miles yesterday, they only posted the 4 base miles.  No bonus miles.

Did anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bababear_50

O/T

So today was the day and I am going to celebrate!!!
Today was just Great!!!






Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I just saw over on the FB page, there is a contest for a trip to Disneyland.  No AM needed to enter, just go to AM and I believe it is in the travel section.  Gold and Onxy get two entries.



Thanks!  When I read the rules, it says ages 18+.  Since my daughter turned 18, I/she/we've been entering her into contests as well so I was excited to see that.  Then it hit me...  We could have signed her up for an Air Miles card during the STB event and earned 2,000+ miles for her!    I signed hubby up but I didn't even think of our daughter.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I dug thru my deleted emails and found the link to sign up for the surveys that netted me 7 AM. You don't earn miles for doing the surveys but thru this company you will get to try products for free -- in the last couple of months I've had plug-in air freshener (costs around 10.00), weird fancy olive oil (cost close to 12)a kid's version of something like Boost (costs around 15.00). Also get coupons etc ..
@tinkerone & @marcyleecorgan 
Shoppers Voice Survey*


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> I just saw over on the FB page, there is a contest for a trip to Disneyland.  No AM needed to enter, just go to AM and I believe it is in the travel section.  Gold and Onxy get two entries.


Gawd, that contest is the dream lol I've spent 58 days at Disneyland in last two years but none yet with a VIP guide. lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> Gawd, that contest is the dream lol I've spent 58 days at Disneyland in last two years but none yet with a VIP guide. lol



58 days!!! I think you qualify as your own VIP tour guide ... although the official ones likely get you in the back door!


----------



## ncarrier

So quick question in regards to the Canadian Resident special on the park hopper tickets. If the promo is over on Feb 28th, will the airmiles website change back to regular PH at regular PH prices shortly after? I am trying to decide whether to order my DL PH tickets now for our April trip, or wait if there's a possibility that I could get the 'regular' price airmiles one instead. We were hoping to upgrade our PH tickets to AP's and having the non- Canadian resident tickets would be less cash out of pocket. Anyone have any thoughts or advice on this? TIA!!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> 
> So today was the day and I am going to celebrate!!!
> Today was just Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


That’s fantastic Mel!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ncarrier said:


> So quick question in regards to the Canadian Resident special on the park hopper tickets. If the promo is over on Feb 28th, will the airmiles website change back to regular PH at regular PH prices shortly after? I am trying to decide whether to order my DL PH tickets now for our April trip, or wait if there's a possibility that I could get the 'regular' price airmiles one instead. We were hoping to upgrade our PH tickets to AP's and having the non- Canadian resident tickets would be less cash out of pocket. Anyone have any thoughts or advice on this? TIA!!



I totally agree with your approach, however I think your window might be too tight and you potentially be left without am tickets.  Last year, as the Disney AM promos ended, they continued to offer the Canadian AM tickets until they were gone.  Then there was a lull where no Disney AM tickets were offered, likely while they inventoried the regular tickets, decided on new points levels etc.  If you were leaving end of April I might suggest wait it out, but I see March 31 you are leaving? So latest to order tickets would be 2 weeks after promo ends, I would guess they will still be offering the promo tickets.

I follow WDW mostly, DL not so much so I'm sure someone will add more detail from last year.  You could also try searching "DL tickets" on this thread, I think Canadian AM tickets ran out in August last year as the promo was extended to May.


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> 58 days!!! I think you qualify as your own VIP tour guide ... although the official ones likely get you in the back door!


I mean, yes, totally don't take it for granted. I'd love a seat for the fireworks though!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> 
> So today was the day and I am going to celebrate!!!
> Today was just Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


WOO-HOO!  Congratulations!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone purchase groceries from Foodland last weekend?  The flyer stated it was a 15x air miles event (I believe the weekend only) with purchase of $75 plus.
> 
> I purchased $80 something in groceries on February 3rd.  My receipt shows the 4 base and 56 bonus miles.
> 
> However, when Foodland posted the miles yesterday, they only posted the 4 base miles.  No bonus miles.
> 
> Did anyone else have this issue?



Give it a week to see if the bonus post. I know when Metro has this kind of offer the bonus miles come from corporate and take extra time to post.


----------



## bababear_50

I am short a little over 200 airmiles to get to my last travel certificate and all the Foodland/Sobeys/Metro/Rexall offers are pitiful right now. Come on Airmiles this month has been so bad.
I've thought about it and I've have decided to gift my travel certificates to my youngest son that is graduating University this year,,he's had a rough year and deserves it, so $1,000.00 in travel certificates should be a nice graduation gift I think,,and he loves to travel more than I do.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 I hear you. If it wasn't for GC and a bunch of targeted offers I wouldn't have had more than 20AM at Sobeys this week. Treat yourself to some new underthings. I picked up 3 La Vie en Rose GC yesterday got 210AM.

Anyone who shops at Petsmart, Rexall has Petsmart GC on at 20% off. No airmiles involved but it's a good deal if you need pet stuff.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> 
> So today was the day and I am going to celebrate!!!
> Today was just Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel




That is amazing-congrats @bababear_50


----------



## mort1331

So booked at |Disneyland for Aug this year. Have enough points for 1 5 day parkhopper ticket. But when I priced it out with the Can discount. AM works out to $60-70 more for the tickets. But redeeming would be free sort of just points. Not sure if I want to use the points for a poor exchange. But also do not know if this is the new AM, poorer returns.
3495 AM = 350 compared to 228us which now works out to 280-290can... Oh what to do...


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So booked at |Disneyland for Aug this year. Have enough points for 1 5 day parkhopper ticket. But when I priced it out with the Can discount. AM works out to $60-70 more for the tickets. But redeeming would be free sort of just points. Not sure if I want to use the points for a poor exchange. But also do not know if this is the new AM, poorer returns.
> 3495 AM = 350 compared to 228us which now works out to 280-290can... Oh what to do...


*I just pulled up the Disneyland site and i'm seeing a 5 day PH as $262.50 which is about $340 so yeah, a tad cheaper but more than the price you found?? Maybe I'm missing something? *

*BTW I'm super jealous of that trip!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> 
> So today was the day and I am going to celebrate!!!
> Today was just Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Celebrate?? I'm surprised i didn't hear your cheering from my front door!!*
*As an aside to this, I would love to get together and help you celebrate, we could cause quite the ruckus I'm sure!!*

**


----------



## tinkerone

So I bit the bullet today!  I have been saving saving saving Airmiles for airline tickets for our vacation in November.  I have been asking questions, investigating options, looking at alternatives for these flights.  Today I went to Airmiles and found a flight right from here to FLL.  Small flight from home town to Toronto, change planes and off to Florida.  Only 4760 AM and $265 total for both of us!  That saves gas to Toronto ($100 or so), hotel stays in Toronto ($300ish) and the driving time (about 6 hours if traffic is good).   I can not tell you how excited by this I am.  

I've said it before and I'll probably say it again, you guys make saving AM fun!  I have collected from the very first day but not in any way that comes close to the way I collect today, thanks very much in part to this thread.  I love getting this excited over a small bit of news so hugs to all my fellow collectors.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just pulled up the Disneyland site and i'm seeing a 5 day PH as $262.50 which is about $340 so yeah, a tad cheaper but more than the price you found?? Maybe I'm missing something? *
> 
> *BTW I'm super jealous of that trip!!!*


Yup my bad the 228 was no hopper. But would defiantly get hopper for Cali.  I have not been, but fully understand that hopping is like going from one country to the next in worldshowcase, epcot. But still AM is more which sucks, but will prob pick up the one ticket.
Trip is a dream of ours, being able to get the DVC studio was a lotto win, we both couple of months ago signed up for westjet mastercard with the thought of the $99 companion fare just for this trip. And save on one ticket from AM. And the Can discount for other tickets, make this an affordable trip to the west coast.


----------



## osully

I would always redeem for Disney tickets as long as you have the miles. Trips are so expensive anything you can redeem to save money is a good deal! 

However if 10,000 AM is supposed to be equal to $3000 - hotel stays near WDW are a bad deal on miles. The Delta hotel near Disney springs was going to be either approx $1500 for 8 nights or approx 9700 AM + $300 on taxes. Pop Century Resort for the same days was only $1300 or so total CAD. And you can’t book any Disney resorts using miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've just spent a fair bit of time with on-line chat chasing down the last of my miles related to the StB promo and had 2 EXCELLENT agents who were both beyond helpful, cheerful and more than willing to post the miles needed. If anyone is needing help i would say that today is a good day to try!!! The one I'm currently dealing with is even tossing in an extra 50 miles for all the trouble I've had and for being able to provide well documented information. *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've just spent a fair bit of time with on-line chat chasing down the last of my miles related to the StB promo and had 2 EXCELLENT agents who were both beyond helpful, cheerful and more than willing to post the miles needed. If anyone is needing help i would say that today is a good day to try!!! The one I'm currently dealing with is even tossing in an extra 50 miles for all the trouble I've had and for being able to provide well documented information. *


My brother reported the same when tracking down his missing miles. Sounds to me like they know a number of people were shorted on this promo and the agents have been directed to be helpful. I’m glad you didn’t have to fight for them.


----------



## mernin

gocolts said:


> Have you gotten the Universal Tickets yet? If so, how many days did it take to send to you?





mernin said:


> I haven’t yet but just ordered on Fri or Sat.  It says up to 3 weeks but the last time was the next week.  I’ll let you know when they arrive if you’d like.



They came either Wed or Thur this week.  I wasn’t home until Thur night.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Celebrate?? I'm surprised i didn't hear your cheering from my front door!!*
> *As an aside to this, I would love to get together and help you celebrate, we could cause quite the ruckus I'm sure!!*
> 
> *View attachment 301408*



Hugs Hon
I could hear you and I was doing a "Happy Dance" to your cheer!




Mel


----------



## purple hippo

Has anyone redeemed for a Mirvish Show with Dinner before in Toronto?  I know there was a similar offer in the Fall that included two show tickets plus a dinner voucher.  It doesn't say where dinner is at although there are options.  Also it says two orchestra seats but is there a general location these are in?  Could be in the very back or would they be more centrally located?


----------



## mort1331

FREE TICKETS!!!!!
 We have had a change in plans and will not be going to Quebec this March. So I had 2 tickets to the La Compagnie Creole March 4 8pm. If you could use them or know someone who can. Please let me know. I will mail them out.
Hope someone here can use them.

edit: this is Saint Foy, Quebec city, Quebec


----------



## panez

Does anyone know why Air Miles doesn't show Adult and Child tickets for Universal Orlando anymore?


----------



## Donald - my hero

panez said:


> Does anyone know why Air Miles doesn't show Adult and Child tickets for Universal Orlando anymore?


*OOPS I should have looked at the site before I responded! Thanks for doing that @mort1331  (The Duck needs about 48 solid hours of sleep  )*


----------



## mort1331

panez said:


> Does anyone know why Air Miles doesn't show Adult and Child tickets for Universal Orlando anymore?


check page 2 of the US fun and attractions. Universal is there


----------



## panez

I see Universal but it doesn't have the option to pick Adult and child tickets anymore.  It's been like that for the past 6 months, no child tickets, I believe they are only adult because they are 2995 Air Miles each for 2 park 2 day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WAY off topic here ...*
*There was a discussion going on in here a bit ago over travel destinations that aren't Disney (aaak gasp!) and a few of you mentioned having suggestions for great resorts -- searching back thru the thread i found *
*@Dylemma1 , @dancin Disney style you both mentioned places, and @mort1331 you also talked about what to avoid. Life at the Duck Pond is pretty dismal right now and we both seriously need a carrot to reach for or we'll go stir-crazy!*
*We have a few limitations/requirements:*
*January is our best month for travelling since most people don't want training then and hubby's on-line courses don't run (teaches, not takes)*
*Warm enough for hubby to sit in the sun but not hot enough that i melt*
*Ability to have most if not all meals ala-carte to deal with my stupid dietary issues*
*Something other than a standard hotel room that you can get anywhere*
*Beach*
*Ability to connect to WiFi at least periodically (no, hubby can NOT go without bringing his work laptop)*
*And of course, ability to pay with AM travel certificates -- we now have $2,500 worth*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *WAY off topic here ...*
> *There was a discussion going on in here a bit ago over travel destinations that aren't Disney (aaak gasp!) and a few of you mentioned having suggestions for great resorts -- searching back thru the thread i found *
> *@Dylemma1 , @dancin Disney style you both mentioned places, and @mort1331 you also talked about what to avoid. Life at the Duck Pond is pretty dismal right now and we both seriously need a carrot to reach for or we'll go stir-crazy!*
> *We have a few limitations/requirements:*
> *January is our best month for travelling since most people don't want training then and hubby's on-line courses don't run (teaches, not takes)*
> *Warm enough for hubby to sit in the sun but not hot enough that i melt*
> *Ability to have most if not all meals ala-carte to deal with my stupid dietary issues*
> *Something other than a standard hotel room that you can get anywhere*
> *Beach*
> *Ability to connect to WiFi at least periodically (no, hubby can NOT go without bringing his work laptop)*
> *And of course, ability to pay with AM travel certificates -- we now have $2,500 worth*


Hey Jacq,
For a quick cheap getaway i would head to Cuba. I like Cayo Coco area or Holguin. Both have great resorts of 4+star. Food is fine, beach is great. Dont know about wifi since I dont use it when away.
But waiting till Jan???? thats like a year away. April and May are less expensive and not too hot.
in Holguin we like Paradiusus Rio de Oro - adults only and any of the 4+stars in Cayo Coco.
All of these should be able to be book with a travel agent to use AM certi.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Hey Jacq,
> For a quick cheap getaway i would head to Cuba. I like Cayo Coco area or Holguin. Both have great resorts of 4+star. Food is fine, beach is great. Dont know about wifi since I dont use it when away.
> But waiting till Jan???? thats like a year away. April and May are less expensive and not too hot.
> in Holguin we like Paradiusus Rio de Oro - adults only and any of the 4+stars in Cayo Coco.
> All of these should be able to be book with a travel agent to use AM certi.


*Oh i know January is a year away ... but that is the best time of year work-wise for hubby, the one company that tends to have the most production related problems is quiet, no-one wants to do training because budgets haven't been set yet, and none of his on-line courses run. May is on his list because neither  on-line course runs (currently he has one that takes at LEAST 2 hours a day to monitor but they pay is USD funds) but tends to be heavy for corporate training. The life of a self-employed family has it's good side (like being able to take 3 weeks last year!) but there are times when it's a curse!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh i know January is a year away ... but that is the best time of year work-wise for hubby, the one company that tends to have the most production related problems is quiet, no-one wants to do training because budgets haven't been set yet, and none of his on-line courses run. May is on his list because neither  on-line course runs (currently he has one that takes at LEAST 2 hours a day to monitor but they pay is USD funds) but tends to be heavy for corporate training. The life of a self-employed family has it's good side (like being able to take 3 weeks last year!) but there are times when it's a curse!*


So Jan just after new years is cheaper everywhere. Love Barbados, went to Jamaica for the first time this year. Fun great food and Au Natural beach...hhehehe..check off the bucket...give it a try.


----------



## isabellea

Cuba is nice but it can be chilly in January. A friend of mine went early January and they were freezing and the beach was closed (surf too high so no sandy beach to lie down and too rough to swim if it hadn't be too cold to go in). Personally, I would not travel to Cuba before March. Also, Cuba is renowned for bad food. If you add food restrictions, I'm not sure. I know I have this big concern since I had a pretty bad experience on a cruise with NCL, I cannot imagine how it would be in a resort in Cuba where food choices are already limited and not always good. 

In January, I would much prefer mort1331 suggestions of Barbados or Jamaica. I would also add to the list Costa Rica but I'm not sure if they have all-inclusive, the Club Med resort at Turks and Caicos and any of the Sandals resorts (except the ones in Cuba that aren't owned by Sandals anymore but by the Cuban government).


----------



## kuhltiffany

Did either of you get the email where you have to print your tickets for this?  I did and they have someone else's name on them, just wanted to see if it happened to you too...



ottawamom said:


> Just found this for those in Ottawa
> 
> *Ottawa Senators - 400L Gallery Suite Package for One - February 15, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive)*
> 
> This offer is exclusive to ONYX Collectors
> 
> Join us as the Ottawa Senators take on Buffalo from your seat in Gallery Suite along with other hockey enthusiast!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Available for 50 miles while supplies last.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX collector.
> AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682274
> 
> 
> 
> 50 reward miles
> 
> I agree to the Terms and Conditions
> 
> Note: you need to choose to purchase 2 tickets





disneybound08 said:


> Thank you sooo much for posting!!! I grabbed two tickets to gift to my parents for dog sitting on our upcoming vacation!


----------



## ottawamom

I called a girlfriend the moment I printed my tickets out. Hers had the same name as mine so we decided it must be the person at Airmiles who made the arrangements (Karen Kelly? I think). See you there on Thursday.

Don't forget to print your confirmation letter. Apparently we need it to get the drinks and snacks. I'm not sure if it's the confirmation from Airmiles that we received the day the tickets were ordered (showing the use of 100AM) or if it was the letter that had the tickets attached to it. I don't remember getting any other correspondence from them.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  I feel better now.  No idea what the confirmation letter is either...



ottawamom said:


> I called a girlfriend the moment I printed my tickets out. Hers had the same name as mine so we decided it must be the person at Airmiles who made the arrangements (Karen Kelly? I think). See you there on Thursday.
> 
> Don't forget to print your confirmation letter. Apparently we need it to get the drinks and snacks. I'm not sure if it's the confirmation from Airmiles that we received the day the tickets were ordered (showing the use of 100AM) or if it was the letter that had the tickets attached to it. I don't remember getting any other correspondence from them.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, one day coupon, tomorrow, 100am wus $50, Tuesday February 13.

It's a pop up on Rexall's home page, an email might be coming but I haven't received one yet. 
https://www.rexall.ca/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Good eye there! Here's a direct link to the coupon *

*Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Tuesday Feb 13th ONLY*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I went to Safeway over the weekend to take advantage of the gift card AM Promo in the west.  I wanted to get a couple of gift cards for the DD birthday next month...but I think they gave me too many mile lol.  By my calculations...I should have gotten 105 for 3 25.00 gift cards...but I got 140 Miles.  I bought a 50.00 Sephora gift card which they have me 105 Am for.  Before I bought it...I asked about would I get 70 miles for it.  As they only have ones that you load the amount you want onto it.  They didn't know...so they entered it into the register...and it gave me the 70 miles.  As I was leaving I seen I got 105 for the one...and then I had purchased another La Vie En Rose one for 35 miles. So i walked out spending 75.00 and getting 140 Am.  Will they take back the points if it posts to my account?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I went to Safeway over the weekend to take advantage of the gift card AM Promo in the west.  I wanted to get a couple of gift cards for the DD birthday next month...but I think they gave me too many mile lol.  By my calculations...I should have gotten 105 for 3 25.00 gift cards...but I got 140 Miles.  I bought a 50.00 Sephora gift card which they have me 105 Am for.  Before I bought it...I asked about would I get 70 miles for it.  As they only have ones that you load the amount you want onto it.  They didn't know...so they entered it into the register...and it gave me the 70 miles.  As I was leaving I seen I got 105 for the one...and then I had purchased another La Vie En Rose one for 35 miles. So i walked out spending 75.00 and getting 140 Am.  Will they take back the points if it posts to my account?


**Rarely* does AM claw back miles once they have posted to your account (there have been a few isolated reports that were connected to a grocery store, I can't remember which one though!) but there have been MANY times when i've noticed miles showing on my receipt that shouldn't be there (Rexall if i do 2 sales in a row might credit me twice for a LnG offer) and they don't actually post to my account. Did they manually add the miles or did they just show up? I think this is a wait and see thing.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Did they manually add the miles or did they just show up? I think this is a wait and see thing.



It was on my receipt from Safeway.  Guess I will wait and see.  I'll take the 140 AM over the 105 I thought I would get lol.  Going to pick up a couple more for myself I think as well  Momma can always use some new makeup and mew underthings   I'll just have to wait and see how they post on my account.  I have the receipt on my cork board by my desk to check up on it


----------



## disneybound08

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks!  I feel better now.  No idea what the confirmation letter is either...


My tickets also have the same random name.  I’m giving them to my parents to use as my DH is working that evening. I also do not know where I would print the letter stating snacks and non alcoholic beverages were included. I just assumed they would be set out in the lounge area of the private box for everyone to consume as wanted.


----------



## ottawamom

I just received and email saying that my order of Sens tickets has shipped from Toronto. Got the email to print them off on Saturday. I've printed off this recent email as well as my original "Thanks for your order" and the one that came with the tickets. Probably overkill but I want my free drinks and snacks!


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I went to Safeway over the weekend to take advantage of the gift card AM Promo in the west.  I wanted to get a couple of gift cards for the DD birthday next month...but I think they gave me too many mile lol.  By my calculations...I should have gotten 105 for 3 25.00 gift cards...but I got 140 Miles.  I bought a 50.00 Sephora gift card which they have me 105 Am for.  Before I bought it...I asked about would I get 70 miles for it.  As they only have ones that you load the amount you want onto it.  They didn't know...so they entered it into the register...and it gave me the 70 miles.  As I was leaving I seen I got 105 for the one...and then I had purchased another La Vie En Rose one for 35 miles. So i walked out spending 75.00 and getting 140 Am.  Will they take back the points if it posts to my account?



Once about two years ago Staples took back 2 points when DH returned something. I have yet to have Sobeys take anything back (or Rexall) and there have been a few instances where they should have.  If its on your receipt it will likely be in your account.


----------



## bababear_50

Thank goodness for PLU # and receipts 
Through chat I got the  missing 1000 air miles added to my sons account.
Yeah!
Hugs Mel
Now I can throw out these flyers and all the paper work that have cluttered up my desk area for months!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I went to Safeway over the weekend to take advantage of the gift card AM Promo in the west.  I wanted to get a couple of gift cards for the DD birthday next month...but I think they gave me too many mile lol.  By my calculations...I should have gotten 105 for 3 25.00 gift cards...but I got 140 Miles.  I bought a 50.00 Sephora gift card which they have me 105 Am for.  Before I bought it...I asked about would I get 70 miles for it.  As they only have ones that you load the amount you want onto it.  They didn't know...so they entered it into the register...and it gave me the 70 miles.  As I was leaving I seen I got 105 for the one...and then I had purchased another La Vie En Rose one for 35 miles. So i walked out spending 75.00 and getting 140 Am.  Will they take back the points if it posts to my account?



If this is a costly system error, they could award them and roll them back.  I'm pretty sure that happened to someone who posted on this thread last year on a Blue Friday (Safeway) when points were awarded double.  In this case, I would be very surprised if they take them back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Thank goodness for PLU # and receipts
> Through chat I got the  missing 1000 air miles added to my sons account.
> Yeah!
> Hugs Mel
> Now I can throw out these flyers and all the paper work that have cluttered up my desk area for months!


*I was getting ready to do that when i realized that on the new account i STILL need to chase down the miles for doing 3 online shopping -- so the 150 for the coupon PLUS about 80 from those individual transactions and that stupid chocolate bar coupon! Don't have the energy to do that on a Monday and tomorrow's not looking good either *


----------



## ottawamom

You'll get there Donald, so it takes a little extra time. You're not planning on using those AM in the next few weeks. Take your time and do it at your pace.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was getting ready to do that when i realized that on the new account i STILL need to chase down the miles for doing 3 online shopping -- so the 150 for the coupon PLUS about 80 from those individual transactions and that stupid chocolate bar coupon! Don't have the energy to do that on a Monday and tomorrow's not looking good either *



Nighty nite Jacqueline--time to catch up on those ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Here's a special pillow just for you.
Thinking of you
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone get an e-mail from Air Miles about 25 bonus miles from Shell?  I can't tell if it's specific to my air miles card or not.  I hope not.

It says "Get 25 bonus miles when you fill up at Shell between February 14-18, 2018".  (minimum 25L)  Oh, wait.  As I'm typing this I now see it says exclusively for the collector card ending in my number.  

Check your e-mails!  Hopefully more were sent out!


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get an e-mail from Air Miles about 25 bonus miles from Shell?  I can't tell if it's specific to my air miles card or not.  I hope not.
> 
> It says "Get 25 bonus miles when you fill up at Shell between February 14-18, 2018".  (minimum 25L)  Oh, wait.  As I'm typing this I now see it says exclusively for the collector card ending in my number.
> 
> Check your e-mails!  Hopefully more were sent out!



I got one too  glad I didn't fill up today!


----------



## ottawamom

I got one also. Hopefully DH needs gas in his car, mine's full up.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get an e-mail from Air Miles about 25 bonus miles from Shell?  I can't tell if it's specific to my air miles card or not.  I hope not.
> 
> It says "Get 25 bonus miles when you fill up at Shell between February 14-18, 2018".  (minimum 25L)  Oh, wait.  As I'm typing this I now see it says exclusively for the collector card ending in my number.
> 
> Check your e-mails!  Hopefully more were sent out!


Yes, it is specific to your card.  It also states its only good for one use.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get an e-mail from Air Miles about 25 bonus miles from Shell?  I can't tell if it's specific to my air miles card or not.  I hope not.
> 
> It says "Get 25 bonus miles when you fill up at Shell between February 14-18, 2018".  (minimum 25L)  Oh, wait.  As I'm typing this I now see it says exclusively for the collector card ending in my number.
> 
> Check your e-mails!  Hopefully more were sent out!



Got one as well.  Just filled the tank on my way home tonight, one day too early lol!


----------



## kitntrip

I also received that email. Luckily, my husband will need to fill up in that time frame. Hopefully he remembers to go to shell!


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Got one as well.  Just filled the tank on my way home tonight, one day too early lol!


Same here.....always a day early and a dollar short!


----------



## isabellea

No e-mail for me or DH. Maybe it’s only for Shell Ontario?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer Link
Feb 14-21
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all

Sun Chips ,Doritos, Ruffles, or Pretzels buy 4 get 15 bonus air miles

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer Link
> Feb 14-21
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
> 
> Sun Chips ,Doritos, Ruffles, or Pretzels buy 4 get 15 bonus air miles
> 
> Hugs Mel



I don't need chips... or do I? My son would say I need to get lots  thanks for the link


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder that Sobeys and Foodland flyers start tomorrow, Thursday. But don't rush out there aren't any really wonderful deals.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *WAY off topic here ...*
> *There was a discussion going on in here a bit ago over travel destinations that aren't Disney (aaak gasp!) and a few of you mentioned having suggestions for great resorts -- searching back thru the thread i found *
> *@Dylemma1 , @dancin Disney style you both mentioned places, and @mort1331 you also talked about what to avoid. Life at the Duck Pond is pretty dismal right now and we both seriously need a carrot to reach for or we'll go stir-crazy!*
> *We have a few limitations/requirements:*
> *January is our best month for travelling since most people don't want training then and hubby's on-line courses don't run (teaches, not takes)*
> *Warm enough for hubby to sit in the sun but not hot enough that i melt*
> *Ability to have most if not all meals ala-carte to deal with my stupid dietary issues*
> *Something other than a standard hotel room that you can get anywhere*
> *Beach*
> *Ability to connect to WiFi at least periodically (no, hubby can NOT go without bringing his work laptop)*
> *And of course, ability to pay with AM travel certificates -- we now have $2,500 worth*


Hi all....I got back from Mexico on Sunday and I'm just getting around to catching up here.  Geesh, you guys were busy....10 pages I have to read. If you are interested I can share a few pics of the resort we went to.  It was even more incredible than I had hoped.  It is by far the most beautiful and unique place I have been.  We were upgraded to the premier spa building. Unfortunately we never got around to taking advantage of the additional inclusions that it offered.  We zip lined, drove ATV's through the jungle, swam in underground rivers, kayaked, paddled boarded, took long walks on a natural beach, spent entire days sitting on a lounge chair at the pool and drank colourful, fruity drinks until my liver hurt.  Many, many staff members that made us feel like they were going above and beyond. Food was the best we have had at a resort.....fresh seafood every day, steaks you could cut with a butter knife and cooked to perfection.

@Donald - my hero   the resort I just got back from is the only place I've ever been that you could have all your meals, B/L/D, al a carte without needing to pay for an upgrade in service.  January is the lowest priced time for winter travel but unless you go to the southern Caribbean the weather can be hit or miss.  I know Cuba came up in the convo before.  The weather there is on par with Florida at that time of year.  We stayed in Cuba on the island of Cayo Santa Maria which it an hour and half away from the airport but all but 2-3 of the resorts on that island are 1-5 years old. It's a tad far but very worth while and if you happen to get a day time flight the bus ride is like a free excursion....there is a guide on the bus and you will see and learn a ton about Cuba. They were building more resorts on the island but after the hurricane last fall the new construction stopped to put all materials and labour into repairing the other resorts.  Since nothing moves quickly there it's going to be a while until the new resorts open.  One of the new ones is a Paradisus.  I recommend Ocean Casa del Mar, Valentin Perla Blanca(adult only), the Iberostar and the Royalton.  Generally, in Cuba do not stay at anyplace less than 4.5 stars.  Wifi in Cuba is not always available. The resorts are not in control of it...it's the service provider.  Last time we were there we arrived on a Saturday and there was no Wifi until Wednesday night. Also, you have to pay for it by the hour....it's cheap though.  If you hubs needs to work via the internet while away Cuba is not the place to go unless you have your own data plan available to use.

Dominican Republic will have slightly better weather in January but it's still questionable because it's not that much further south than Cuba.  The better resorts are in Punta Cana but there are also nice ones in other areas.  The best beach is in Punta Cana.  In the DR you don't go with any less than a 4 star.  The places we have stayed there never sell off so the prices are high.  Our favourites are the Catalonia and Catalonia Royal.  Other good ones....Royalton, Bahia Principe complex, Bavaro Princess, Memories, Sirenis Cocotal, Majestic, Riu Palace.   There are still resorts in the DR that don't have Wifi at all. It's been a couple of years since we were there so it may be less now.  As far as all al a carte dinning the more expensive 5 star resorts will give you that option but it's going to cost you.  Lower priced resorts might give the option for 24 hour room service but you generally would have to upgrade to privilege level for that and it can cost a lot....$500-ish per person.

The Bahamas might be a good option for you food wise.  The bring all their food in from the US.  Here again, weather is similar to Florida in January.  There are LOTS of options here to rent a timeshare which would allow you to cook....but I guess that doesn't fit in with the plan to use those AM vouchers.

I'm happy to offer any further info you would like.    I LOVE LOVE LOVE talking vacation!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder that Sobeys and Foodland flyers start tomorrow, Thursday. But don't rush out there aren't any really wonderful deals.
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all



Good reminder for anyone still wanting the 70am gift card deal at Sobey's... it ends today!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer Link
> Feb 14-21
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
> 
> Sun Chips ,Doritos, Ruffles, or Pretzels buy 4 get 15 bonus air miles
> 
> Hugs Mel



Organic versions are 2/$7 with 15 am for 2 on an earlier page.  Tostitos, Doritos, salsa, smaller bags of course lol. They had the same promo a couple of weeks ago.

Just adding, thank you for the link.


----------



## kitntrip

I'm jealous of your gift card AM deal! Here in the west, it's only 35 AM for $25 cards, and the selection isn't that wonderful.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> I'm jealous of your gift card AM deal! Here in the west, it's only 35 AM for $25 cards, and the selection isn't that wonderful.



Don't be lol.  Ours has only 4 different cards (I think) and it's 70am for $50, so same price.  It is however a good deal for me since I use Sephora and Roots gift cards anyway, which are two of the included ones.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Hi all....I got back from Mexico on Sunday and I'm just getting around to catching up here.  Geesh, you guys were busy....10 pages I have to read. If you are interested I can share a few pics of the resort we went to.  It was even more incredible than I had hoped.  It is by far the most beautiful and unique place I have been.  We were upgraded to the premier spa building. Unfortunately we never got around to taking advantage of the additional inclusions that it offered.  We zip lined, drove ATV's through the jungle, swam in underground rivers, kayaked, paddled boarded, took long walks on a natural beach, spent entire days sitting on a lounge chair at the pool and drank colourful, fruity drinks until my liver hurt.  Many, many staff members that made us feel like they were going above and beyond. Food was the best we have had at a resort.....fresh seafood every day, steaks you could cut with a butter knife and cooked to perfection.
> 
> @Donald - my hero   the resort I just got back from is the only place I've ever been that you could have all your meals, B/L/D, al a carte without needing to pay for an upgrade in service.  January is the lowest priced time for winter travel but unless you go to the southern Caribbean the weather can be hit or miss.  I know Cuba came up in the convo before.  The weather there is on par with Florida at that time of year.  We stayed in Cuba on the island of Cayo Santa Maria which it an hour and half away from the airport but all but 2-3 of the resorts on that island are 1-5 years old. It's a tad far but very worth while and if you happen to get a day time flight the bus ride is like a free excursion....there is a guide on the bus and you will see and learn a ton about Cuba. They were building more resorts on the island but after the hurricane last fall the new construction stopped to put all materials and labour into repairing the other resorts.  Since nothing moves quickly there it's going to be a while until the new resorts open.  One of the new ones is a Paradisus.  I recommend Ocean Casa del Mar, Valentin Perla Blanca(adult only), the Iberostar and the Royalton.  Generally, in Cuba do not stay at anyplace less than 4.5 stars.  Wifi in Cuba is not always available. The resorts are not in control of it...it's the service provider.  Last time we were there we arrived on a Saturday and there was no Wifi until Wednesday night. Also, you have to pay for it by the hour....it's cheap though.  If you hubs needs to work via the internet while away Cuba is not the place to go unless you have your own data plan available to use.
> 
> Dominican Republic will have slightly better weather in January but it's still questionable because it's not that much further south than Cuba.  The better resorts are in Punta Cana but there are also nice ones in other areas.  The best beach is in Punta Cana.  In the DR you don't go with any less than a 4 star.  The places we have stayed there never sell off so the prices are high.  Our favourites are the Catalonia and Catalonia Royal.  Other good ones....Royalton, Bahia Principe complex, Bavaro Princess, Memories, Sirenis Cocotal, Majestic, Riu Palace.   There are still resorts in the DR that don't have Wifi at all. It's been a couple of years since we were there so it may be less now.  As far as all al a carte dinning the more expensive 5 star resorts will give you that option but it's going to cost you.  Lower priced resorts might give the option for 24 hour room service but you generally would have to upgrade to privilege level for that and it can cost a lot....$500-ish per person.
> 
> The Bahamas might be a good option for you food wise.  The bring all their food in from the US.  Here again, weather is similar to Florida in January.  There are LOTS of options here to rent a timeshare which would allow you to cook....but I guess that doesn't fit in with the plan to use those AM vouchers.
> 
> I'm happy to offer any further info you would like.    I LOVE LOVE LOVE talking vacation!


So glad you had a good time.  If others don't mind, I would love to see photos of the resort.  Are you posting a trip report somewhere?  Sometimes I have to live vicariously through others.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Sobeys (Ontario) offers have loaded a day early.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love trip reports!  I'll need something to hold me over until I get the go-ahead to book another vacation for next spring LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> My Sobeys (Ontario) offers have loaded a day early.



I thought for a moment it was Thursday and was all happy... oh well


----------



## Disney Addicted

Do you find the Air Miles Travel Hub gives good rates when booking hotels?

I need to be a night's stay in Fort Lauderdale for April.  So far I'm finding their prices a lot more expensive than if I booked direct.  For example, I already booked a night's stay at Lago Mar Beach Resort & Club for $216 US.  While browsing through the Travel Hub's list of hotels, I discovered I could book Lago Mar and get 380 air miles.  Plus an extra 75 ar miles.  However, the Travel Hub says $434 per night.  My $216 US converts to $271.  That's a huge difference..  $163 extra.

I checked a second hotel and it was also more than booking direct.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have we heard any more info on the changes coming to the package and cruise vacation booking system?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Do you find the Air Miles Travel Hub gives good rates when booking hotels?
> 
> I need to be a night's stay in Fort Lauderdale for April.  So far I'm finding their prices a lot more expensive than if I booked direct.  For example, I already booked a night's stay at Lago Mar Beach Resort & Club for $216 US.  While browsing through the Travel Hub's list of hotels, I discovered I could book Lago Mar and get 380 air miles.  Plus an extra 75 ar miles.  However, the Travel Hub says $434 per night.  My $216 US converts to $271.  That's a huge difference..  $163 extra.
> 
> I checked a second hotel and it was also more than booking direct.



Everytime I look on the Hub, prices are a lot more.  I would have to get a good amount of miles to pay extra on purpose.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> Do you find the Air Miles Travel Hub gives good rates when booking hotels?



I have booked my hotels using my AM.  For me, I was easy, and nice to know that my hotel was already paid for and wasn't an extra expense to pay for
 But the way I look at the AM I have collected... I have these miles because I have bought items that I have needed...so here is a bonus.  It not EXTRA money coming out of my pocket for a vacation.  It helps to offset the price of it.  For me...I look at my Am that I get as free cash back.  I hunt for AM deals on products that our family can use.  I have some time and energy to spend on doing this to save some $$$ for a vacation.  Even if we are heading to the " big city " for the weekend away with our boys, or planning a big trip somewhere.  It's not extra $$$ I have to shell out for something.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Do you find the Air Miles Travel Hub gives good rates when booking hotels?
> 
> I need to be a night's stay in Fort Lauderdale for April.  So far I'm finding their prices a lot more expensive than if I booked direct.  For example, I already booked a night's stay at Lago Mar Beach Resort & Club for $216 US.  While browsing through the Travel Hub's list of hotels, I discovered I could book Lago Mar and get 380 air miles.  Plus an extra 75 ar miles.  However, the Travel Hub says $434 per night.  My $216 US converts to $271.  That's a huge difference..  $163 extra.
> 
> I checked a second hotel and it was also more than booking direct.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Everytime I look on the Hub, prices are a lot more.  I would have to get a good amount of miles to pay extra on purpose.


*I always look several ways, first thru the Travel Hub to get a feel for how many miles i could earn, then Hotel .com and then the hotel's direct site. There have been a few times when the price is either similar or just slightly more via the hub and in that case i will use that and get more miles, often the cheapest is hotel .com and for every 10 nights i get 1 free (plus sling shot thru the AM portal and earn miles). I will book thru the hotel direct site if i can get a better deal using our CAA discount or get something extra thru their loyalty programme... basically whatever's cheapest!!!*



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have booked my hotels using my AM.  For me, I was easy, and nice to know that my hotel was already paid for and wasn't an extra expense to pay for
> But the way I look at the AM I have collected... I have these miles because I have bought items that I have needed...so here is a bonus.  It not EXTRA money coming out of my pocket for a vacation.  It helps to offset the price of it.  For me...I look at my Am that I get as free cash back.  I hunt for AM deals on products that our family can use.  I have some time and energy to spend on doing this to save some $$$ for a vacation.  Even if we are heading to the " big city " for the weekend away with our boys, or planning a big trip somewhere.  It's not extra $$$ I have to shell out for something.


*The travel hub is different that booking thru the Airmiles site WITH AM, you book, pay for the hotel and EARN miles.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks ever-so-much for your detailed answer @dancin Disney style , I'll take a closer look at your recommendations later -- heading out to meet hubby for an early valentine's dinner. Can you remind me the name of the resort you just got back from, it sounds PERFECT!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Just an FYI, I filled up at Shell today and the 25 bonus AM show on the receipt.  Spent 30.50 and show 26 AM.


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Do you find the Air Miles Travel Hub gives good rates when booking hotels?
> 
> I need to be a night's stay in Fort Lauderdale for April.  So far I'm finding their prices a lot more expensive than if I booked direct.  For example, I already booked a night's stay at Lago Mar Beach Resort & Club for $216 US.  While browsing through the Travel Hub's list of hotels, I discovered I could book Lago Mar and get 380 air miles.  Plus an extra 75 ar miles.  However, the Travel Hub says $434 per night.  My $216 US converts to $271.  That's a huge difference..  $163 extra.
> 
> I checked a second hotel and it was also more than booking direct.



I booked an hotel in California for April and it was the same price than Expedia plus I get extra AM! Last year I also booked a hotel in FL and it was only 5$ more than on Expedia so for the bonus AM I booked it (I think I got 100 or 150 bonus AM for that one).


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Hi all....I got back from Mexico on Sunday and I'm just getting around to catching up here.  Geesh, you guys were busy....10 pages I have to read. If you are interested I can share a few pics of the resort we went to.  It was even more incredible than I had hoped.  It is by far the most beautiful and unique place I have been.  We were upgraded to the premier spa building. Unfortunately we never got around to taking advantage of the additional inclusions that it offered.  We zip lined, drove ATV's through the jungle, swam in underground rivers, kayaked, paddled boarded, took long walks on a natural beach, spent entire days sitting on a lounge chair at the pool and drank colourful, fruity drinks until my liver hurt.  Many, many staff members that made us feel like they were going above and beyond. Food was the best we have had at a resort.....fresh seafood every day, steaks you could cut with a butter knife and cooked to perfection.
> 
> @Donald - my hero   the resort I just got back from is the only place I've ever been that you could have all your meals, B/L/D, al a carte without needing to pay for an upgrade in service.  January is the lowest priced time for winter travel but unless you go to the southern Caribbean the weather can be hit or miss.  I know Cuba came up in the convo before.  The weather there is on par with Florida at that time of year.  We stayed in Cuba on the island of Cayo Santa Maria which it an hour and half away from the airport but all but 2-3 of the resorts on that island are 1-5 years old. It's a tad far but very worth while and if you happen to get a day time flight the bus ride is like a free excursion....there is a guide on the bus and you will see and learn a ton about Cuba. They were building more resorts on the island but after the hurricane last fall the new construction stopped to put all materials and labour into repairing the other resorts.  Since nothing moves quickly there it's going to be a while until the new resorts open.  One of the new ones is a Paradisus.  I recommend Ocean Casa del Mar, Valentin Perla Blanca(adult only), the Iberostar and the Royalton.  Generally, in Cuba do not stay at anyplace less than 4.5 stars.  Wifi in Cuba is not always available. The resorts are not in control of it...it's the service provider.  Last time we were there we arrived on a Saturday and there was no Wifi until Wednesday night. Also, you have to pay for it by the hour....it's cheap though.  If you hubs needs to work via the internet while away Cuba is not the place to go unless you have your own data plan available to use.
> 
> Dominican Republic will have slightly better weather in January but it's still questionable because it's not that much further south than Cuba.  The better resorts are in Punta Cana but there are also nice ones in other areas.  The best beach is in Punta Cana.  In the DR you don't go with any less than a 4 star.  The places we have stayed there never sell off so the prices are high.  Our favourites are the Catalonia and Catalonia Royal.  Other good ones....Royalton, Bahia Principe complex, Bavaro Princess, Memories, Sirenis Cocotal, Majestic, Riu Palace.   There are still resorts in the DR that don't have Wifi at all. It's been a couple of years since we were there so it may be less now.  As far as all al a carte dinning the more expensive 5 star resorts will give you that option but it's going to cost you.  Lower priced resorts might give the option for 24 hour room service but you generally would have to upgrade to privilege level for that and it can cost a lot....$500-ish per person.
> 
> The Bahamas might be a good option for you food wise.  The bring all their food in from the US.  Here again, weather is similar to Florida in January.  There are LOTS of options here to rent a timeshare which would allow you to cook....but I guess that doesn't fit in with the plan to use those AM vouchers.
> 
> I'm happy to offer any further info you would like.    I LOVE LOVE LOVE talking vacation!



Yes Yes Yes Please
I am so happy you had a great time!!!
I'd love to see photos,, and more info please...............................
Hot tubs?
Pool bar?
How was the air conditioning?
do the rooms have patios/balconies?
Is there any place to get snacks around the pool?
Is there a buffet?
Name of resort?
All Inclusive?
Cost per person?
Time to get from airport to resort?
Were you able to get currency exchanged at the resort?
Did you pre book your activities or book them when you got there?
Do you think the price was reasonable for the activities?

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pitiful offerings on airmiles this week......I think I will have to go instore to check for deals


Sobeys link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
sunrype juice tetra box buy 2 get 10 airmiles
however no price per tetra box is listed?


Foodland Link
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all

buy 4 Chunky soups at 2.49 each and get 20 airmiles
This is new
**Limit one offer per customer per transaction*** not liking this at all


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> So glad you had a good time.  If others don't mind, I would love to see photos of the resort.  Are you posting a trip report somewhere?  Sometimes I have to live vicariously through others.


I will be posting on TripAdvisor some time in the next week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Yes Yes Yes Please
> I am so happy you had a great time!!!
> I'd love to see photos,, and more info please...............................
> Hot tubs?
> Pool bar?
> How was the air conditioning?
> do the rooms have patios/balconies?
> Is there any place to get snacks around the pool?
> Is there a buffet?
> Name of resort?
> All Inclusive?
> Cost per person?
> Time to get from airport to resort?
> Were you able to get currency exchanged at the resort?
> Did you pre book your activities or book them when you got there?
> Do you think the price was reasonable for the activities?
> 
> Hugs Mel


Hot tub....No hot tubs.   The spa there is TO DIE FOR and they have hydrotherapy.  If you are staying in the spa building you have unlimited access to the hydrotherapy.  There is a jetted tub in every suite(entire resort) but in the spa building there is also a lava rock tub on the balcony. We were upgraded to this building and I used the tub on the balcony a couple of times.
Pool bar....LOL, every single pool has a bar and waiter service.  The best drinks that we had came from the bar at the kids pool.  They have a lot of premium liquor but not all bars have the same stuff.  I drank Grey Goose, Belvedere, Ciroc and Kraken all week long.
AC.....it's everywhere and perfect.
Balconies/patio....yep, every room.  There are also swim up suites.
Pool snacks...the resort is still developing and only this week they set up snack carts at the pools.  However, you are never far from food.
Buffet....there are 3 plus one of the a la cartes opens up at breakfast with a small buffet.
It's called The Hotel Xcaret Mexico....yes, all inclusive but it's also calling itself an all fun inclusive because you get unlimited access to all the Xperience Xcaret properties and excursions.  There are 9 in total.  There are 3 parks...Xcaret park, Xplor (and Xplor Fuego) and Xsenses.  There is a hotel bus that runs all day long between the parks and hotel about every 20-30 minutes.   The other excursions take you to Xel-ha, Tulum, Coba, Xcitzen Itza.

We paid $1600/person incl tax from Toronto.  This place  will probably become a lot more expensive though.  It only opened Dec 1st so opening prices are low.  I  just looked and you can book it for October for $1750.  Anything under $2300 is a HUGE bargain.
The drive from the airport is 45-60 min depending on traffic.  The hotel also offers it's own airport transport.  So you can either take the hotel bus or the tour operator bus...which ever one will get you there faster.  We left the airport with the tour operator bus but returned to the airport on the hotel bus.
I ordered Mexican pesos from my bank a couple of weeks before leaving but we did get change for smaller bills at the front desk.  The Xcaret Park has a Scotiabank machine which if I had needed more I would have hopped the bus there to get money.  I'm not a Scotia customer but to me it's preferred over using a no name ATM.
Of the included excursions you do not book the parks.  You can come and go as you please.  The other ones you only book the day before with the guest service desk.  You can prearrange via email before your trip if you want to but it's not necessary.
Was it reasonable?   OMG...it was the biggest bargain on the planet.  I estimate that if you had to pay for the excursions they would be worth about $1000/person.  Now of course that's if you did them all.  I looked up the price of what we did and I think it would have cost around $400 each.

One thing to note....the beach is being kept natural.  So if you are a big time beach person you might not be happy.  There is a beach path that is back from the sand which is where the chairs are.  At this time they have no umbrellas along that area and I was told that there will not be any either because that's part of keeping it natural.  However, I just read that someone saw the workers puting up big cement blocks with holes in the centre about the size of the umbrella poles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks ever-so-much for your detailed answer @dancin Disney style , I'll take a closer look at your recommendations later -- heading out to meet hubby for an early valentine's dinner. Can you remind me the name of the resort you just got back from, it sounds PERFECT!!!*


The Hotel Xcaret Mexico.  I would recommend it to anyone...adults and families.  There is something for everyone. One thing though...if it maters....it's kind of quiet at night.  There is no nightly show or disco.  There is a dinner show 6 nights a week but it ends about 9:30ish and there is a great cover band that plays in the lobby bar 3 nights a week.  The band doesn't start until around 10pm.  We enjoyed just walking around at night.  Everything is beautifully lit at night and the ocean breeze is lovely.  Strolling on the beach path after dark was really nice.

I've got the pics on my phone and will post as many as you want later.  

PS....sorry for all the individual replies....so some reason when I tried to multi quote it would delete every thing.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland Link
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
> 
> buy 4 Chunky soups at 2.49 each and get 20 airmiles
> This is new
> **Limit one offer per customer per transaction*** not liking this at all



I missed that fineprint, agree, not liking that restriction at all, hoping it's an isolated case.  But if it's just Foodland stores that are making restrictions, I get it, most of those stores are small.  I'd prefer to see something like 4 per day, gives everyone a chance to get a deal.


----------



## dancin Disney style




----------



## dancin Disney style

Having some technically issues here.....no idea what's up


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Hot tub....No hot tubs.   The spa there is TO DIE FOR and they have hydrotherapy.  If you are staying in the spa building you have unlimited access to the hydrotherapy.  There is a jetted tub in every suite(entire resort) but in the spa building there is also a lava rock tub on the balcony. We were upgraded to this building and I used the tub on the balcony a couple of times.
> Pool bar....LOL, every single pool has a bar and waiter service.  The best drinks that we had came from the bar at the kids pool.  They have a lot of premium liquor but not all bars have the same stuff.  I drank Grey Goose, Belvedere, Ciroc and Kraken all week long.
> AC.....it's everywhere and perfect.
> Balconies/patio....yep, every room.  There are also swim up suites.
> Pool snacks...the resort is still developing and only this week they set up snack carts at the pools.  However, you are never far from food.
> Buffet....there are 3 plus one of the a la cartes opens up at breakfast with a small buffet.
> It's called The Hotel Xcaret Mexico....yes, all inclusive but it's also calling itself an all fun inclusive because you get unlimited access to all the Xperience Xcaret properties and excursions.  There are 9 in total.  There are 3 parks...Xcaret park, Xplor (and Xplor Fuego) and Xsenses.  There is a hotel bus that runs all day long between the parks and hotel about every 20-30 minutes.   The other excursions take you to Xel-ha, Tulum, Coba, Xcitzen Itza.
> 
> We paid $1600/person incl tax from Toronto.  This place  will probably become a lot more expensive though.  It only opened Dec 1st so opening prices are low.  I  just looked and you can book it for October for $1750.  Anything under $2300 is a HUGE bargain.
> The drive from the airport is 45-60 min depending on traffic.  The hotel also offers it's own airport transport.  So you can either take the hotel bus or the tour operator bus...which ever one will get you there faster.  We left the airport with the tour operator bus but returned to the airport on the hotel bus.
> I ordered Mexican pesos from my bank a couple of weeks before leaving but we did get change for smaller bills at the front desk.  The Xcaret Park has a Scotiabank machine which if I had needed more I would have hopped the bus there to get money.  I'm not a Scotia customer but to me it's preferred over using a no name ATM.
> Of the included excursions you do not book the parks.  You can come and go as you please.  The other ones you only book the day before with the guest service desk.  You can prearrange via email before your trip if you want to but it's not necessary.
> Was it reasonable?   OMG...it was the biggest bargain on the planet.  I estimate that if you had to pay for the excursions they would be worth about $1000/person.  Now of course that's if you did them all.  I looked up the price of what we did and I think it would have cost around $400 each.
> 
> One thing to note....the beach is being kept natural.  So if you are a big time beach person you might not be happy.  There is a beach path that is back from the sand which is where the chairs are.  At this time they have no umbrellas along that area and I was told that there will not be any either because that's part of keeping it natural.  However, I just read that someone saw the workers puting up big cement blocks with holes in the centre about the size of the umbrella poles.




Thank-you for all the information,,it sounds wonderful,,definitely on my radar for my next trip to Mexico.
We had a great time on our last trip to Mexico ,*Occidental at Xcaret*
 Riviera Maya, Mexico,,,many thanks to a special lady who guided us in the right direction for my sons wedding . your help was deeply appreciated.

OHHHHHHH look at that hammock and tub!!!
We need to have a "Airmiles Meet"

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you for all the information,,it sounds wonderful,,definitely on my radar for my next trip to Mexico.
> We had a great time on our last trip to Mexico.
> *Occidental at Xcaret *
> Riviera Maya, Mexico
> 
> Hugs Mel


Did you go to the Occidental?


----------



## dancin Disney style

The spa


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Pitiful offerings on airmiles this week......I think I will have to go instore to check for deals
> 
> 
> Sobeys link
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-15-to-21/all
> sunrype juice tetra box buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> however no price per tetra box is listed?



I was wondering the same, checked online, Walmart $1.67, RCSS $1.48, thought that would be a starting point.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> **Limit one offer per customer per transaction*** not liking this at all



I think this may be Sobeys corp wide. The cashier I had last week at Sobeys said something about doing each special only once. I didn't give it a second thought at the time but it makes sense now.

All you have to do is purchase 4 go out to the car put your groceries away then go back in and buy another 4. We used to have to do this all the time at Independent. The limit isn't 1 per customer. It's 1 per customer per transaction which I interpret as multiple transactions in one day is OK. I could be wrong but it's worth giving it a shot.

Or this is what a lot of us have a second AM card for. Use 1 then do a separate order with the other card.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Did you go to the Occidental?



I think we did,,,Ijust called my son to confirm (not home right now) but by the photos online it looks like the right place.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> The spa
> View attachment 302522 View attachment 302523 View attachment 302524 View attachment 302525




I say forget the excursions and stay at the spa for the week..lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

We need to have a "Airmiles Meet"

Hugs Mel[/QUOTE]
I agree,,, we should try.


----------



## mort1331

FREE TICKETS!!!!!
We have had a change in plans and will not be going to Quebec this March. So I had 2 tickets to the La Compagnie Creole March 4 8pm. If you could use them or know someone who can. Please let me know. I will mail them out.
Hope someone here can use them.

edit: this is Saint Foy, Quebec city, Quebec

reposting , no takers yet,,,


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I think we did,,,Ijust called my son to confirm (not home right now) but by the photos online it looks like the right place.
> Hugs Mel


The Occidental is next door to where we stayed. Same owner.  It’s a group of Mexican real estate developers and there is a 12 year plan.  This will eventually be a destination on its own.  Convention and wedding facilities, timeshares, 6000 rooms in 9 hotels, a mall etc etc.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I think this may be Sobeys corp wide. The cashier I had last week at Sobeys said something about doing each special only once. I didn't give it a second thought at the time but it makes sense now.
> 
> All you have to do is purchase 4 go out to the car put your groceries away then go back in and buy another 4. We used to have to do this all the time at Independent. The limit isn't 1 per customer. It's 1 per customer per transaction which I interpret as multiple transactions in one day is OK. I could be wrong but it's worth giving it a shot.
> 
> Or this is what a lot of us have a second AM card for. Use 1 then do a separate order with the other card.



Well I'm totally ok with that and it makes sense to me, now that you've interpreted it lol.  So each "visit" to the store you are a customer and each transaction you can only get four.


----------



## hdrolfe

Agree the deals this week are pitiful. Even Rexall has nothing special for the weekend! Just a vitamin deal that I could see. I hope things improve!


----------



## ottawamom

Nothing in the flyers? Don't forget to take a look at your targeted offers (Sobeys, Metro). Last week I got 20AM from the flyer and the rest were targeted offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All i can say is it's a good thing I don't mind sitting here doing surveys -- only way I'm getting miles this year!! The flyer offers are pitiful *
*** the missing coupon for 3 on-line transactions PLUS the miles connected to those are peeking out as well.*
**

*AND YES, we need a get-together somewhere *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *All i can say is it's a good thing I don't mind sitting here doing surveys -- only way I'm getting miles this year!! The flyer offers are pitiful *
> *** the missing coupon for 3 on-line transactions PLUS the miles connected to those are peeking out as well.*
> *View attachment 302541*
> 
> *AND YES, we need a get-together somewhere *


I started on Feb 2nd and have collected 144 AM so far.  I'm loving how easy they are.   Just wish there were _more_ surveys to do.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@dancin Disney style that resort looks AWESOMESAUCE! And that little thing you mentioned as a possible down-side is a huge selling point for us, we LOVE quiet.. just perfect. It ticks all of our boxes and then some, but holy smokes $$$ you got a bargain! Fingers crossed that we can book it and then keep collecting travel vouchers because it's over $3,500 pp next January. Sitting around $2400 until end of November but that's not always a good month for hubby. The offers better start improving or this will become the impossible dream *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *@dancin Disney style that resort looks AWESOMESAUCE! And that little thing you mentioned as a possible down-side is a huge selling point for us, we LOVE quiet.. just perfect. It ticks all of our boxes and then some, but holy smokes $$$ you got a bargain! Fingers crossed that we can book it and then keep collecting travel vouchers because it's over $3,500 pp next January. Sitting around $2400 until end of November but that's not always a good month for hubby. The offers better start improving or this will become the impossible dream *


The photos do not do it justice....I've got plenty more if you want them.   $3500 PP...Wowsers!!!!   I don't think any resort is worth that much.  I can have two vacations for that much money.  I have a few contacts in the travel industry and the long range prices are always pretty high.  There are a lot of people that have to book close to a year out and the tour companies cash in on that.  The best course of action is to select a few different places that you would be happy with and then sit back and watch the prices. I generally book 6-10 weeks out but that's because I usually can't plan/ book that far in advance unless it can be cancelled.

LOL.....I just mentioned to DH that we could go back to Hotel Xcaret in October for only a couple of hundred more than I just paid.  The guy that would never take a holiday, or even a day off for that matter, if I didn't tell him that we were going somewhere......just said "so book it then".   It probably won't happen though because I want to take my DD for a WDW holiday and it looks like the best time for that would be at the end of August AAAAND I did say we were not participating in Christmas any more.  Going to have to figure that all out.


----------



## kitntrip

I got an email from airmiles offering 250 AM for my first delivery of MissFresh, a meal delivery company.


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't know what Miss Fresh was so I just looked it up. Looks like you need to sign up for a weeks worth of meals at $7.99 per portion.

correction, different option $58-66 per week for 3 meals


----------



## kitntrip

So I want to thank whoever it was that brought up the travel hub through airmiles! I didn't know about it, so figured I would look through it. They had my hotel I booked through expedia, for 60 cents less  lol, for my trip in October with a bonus 115 AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I should earn 300 miles this week!  100 for $200 Sobeys GC, 95 at Lawtons for $35 OC products, and another 95 at least through My Offers! PLUS, we are getting a new roof soon, so $5000 = 500 miles!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

dancin Disney style said:


> The Hotel Xcaret Mexico.  I would recommend it to anyone...adults and families.  There is something for everyone. One thing though...if it maters....it's kind of quiet at night.  There is no nightly show or disco.  There is a dinner show 6 nights a week but it ends about 9:30ish and there is a great cover band that plays in the lobby bar 3 nights a week.  The band doesn't start until around 10pm.  We enjoyed just walking around at night.  Everything is beautifully lit at night and the ocean breeze is lovely.  Strolling on the beach path after dark was really nice.
> 
> I've got the pics on my phone and will post as many as you want later.
> 
> PS....sorry for all the individual replies....so some reason when I tried to multi quote it would delete every thing.



It looks absolutely gorgeous! I've added it to my list of places to go.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> View attachment 302517 View attachment 302518 View attachment 302519 View attachment 302520


Good grief that’s beautiful!!

We just decided on an early December trip the other day. The plan is Bonnet Creek and Disney, but I could easily be convinced to go to an island or Mexico if I could take 5 people for the same 5-6000. I just don’t even know where to begin looking. My perimeters are safe, clean, beautiful beach, great food and stuff to do. I am seeing some decent reviews and great prices for an Iberostar today (Iberostar Quetzal), and I would book instead of Disney.. I am always up for new experiences. But I have no idea what flights would be and if it’s actually a decent place. Has anyone stayed at the Iberostar resorts? This place would be $3700 Canadian for two rooms (we have five people).

It’s not like Disney where I know the whole area like the back of my hand, or cruising which I am really comfortable with. I’d happily do an AirBnB on an island somewhere if I could get decent flights and groceries etc. I am just so out of my element with even knowing where to begin!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was glancing thru the Winter Offer Hub this morning and stumbled across this little thing! Spend $5.00, get 10 AM and know that $6.00 is going to your local animal shelter, i like that!*
**
*Click here 
* Offer valid February 11th – February 24th, 2018. Get 10 Bonus Miles when you purchase a Paper Paw for $5 and Global Pet Foods will kick in another $1 for a total donation of $6. Limit of one Bonus Offer per AIR MILES Collector Number per day during the promotion period. Donate as little as $1 in-store, Global Pet Foods will match it with another $1 up to $75,000. Your generosity will help homeless pets, as well as over 100 local animal shelters and pet rescue groups across Canada. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Global Pet Foods Stores Inc.

**looks like you can do this once a day if you want  Watching that video makes me want to get a puppy*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> So I want to thank whoever it was that brought up the travel hub through airmiles! I didn't know about it, so figured I would look through it. They had my hotel I booked through expedia, for 60 cents less  lol, for my trip in October with a bonus 115 AM.


*We have an upcoming overnight trip to Toronto planned for April that is currently booked thru Hotel .com (was the cheapest rate) so i decided to double-check the travel hub and discovered the hotel is now showing as a "Big Earn"  $248 +tax and get 445 AM. I couldn't remember what I'm paying thru Hotel .com and discovered that the rate thru them is $15.00 CHEAPER today than when i booked it, SO i cancelled the original and booked again with the cheaper rate! Now paying $245 taxes included, I'm willing to give up the 445 AM to save $44.00 (the $ value of those miles is about $47) I'm constantly checking and re-checking rates everywhere, next up to go bugged eyed looking at resorts for January!*


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall L&G this week spend $40 get 60AM. If they put out an email for the same on Monday I'll be using it. If not here's hoping for a Blue Friday for Ontario next week.

Airmiles did the hockey game in Ottawa (Onyx event) up right last night. There were two drink tickets per person, pizza, chicken strips and smoked meat sandwiches. Popcorn, chips and veggies to start. Just as we were getting ready to leave they brought out the most amazing dessert tray (yum, yum) They also had a photographer there taking pictures which I guess will show up on their AM facebook page someday. 

The hockey game was ho-hum but I got to see one of my DS's former team mates play in an NHL game. That was exciting (even though he was playing for the other team). Met @kuhltiffany at the end of the night, it was nice to finally put a face with a name.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Good grief that’s beautiful!!
> 
> We just decided on an early December trip the other day. The plan is Bonnet Creek and Disney, but I could easily be convinced to go to an island or Mexico if I could take 5 people for the same 5-6000. I just don’t even know where to begin looking. My perimeters are safe, clean, beautiful beach, great food and stuff to do. I am seeing some decent reviews and great prices for an Iberostar today (Iberostar Quetzal), and I would book instead of Disney.. I am always up for new experiences. But I have no idea what flights would be and if it’s actually a decent place. Has anyone stayed at the Iberostar resorts? This place would be $3700 Canadian for two rooms (we have five people).
> 
> It’s not like Disney where I know the whole area like the back of my hand, or cruising which I am really comfortable with. I’d happily do an AirBnB on an island somewhere if I could get decent flights and groceries etc. I am just so out of my element with even knowing where to begin!


So this was my first trip to Mexico but I did a TON of research...as I usually do because it passes for entertainment for me.  In general Mexico is not a great beach place.  There are resorts with decent beaches but often the water is very rough and not good for swimming.  In terms of food it's always going to be better in Mexico over the DR or Cuba.  The more southern Caribbean islands will also have good food and beaches but the prices are going to be very high....ie:$2500+ pp.  A co-worker of DH has just left for two weeks in Playa Del Carmen and he has rented a condo there for only $600/week.  DH said it looks really nice.  We went into Playa Del Carmen for an afternoon and I saw a huge grocery store just outside of the main tourist area. Playa is now pretty 'American-ized'...they have Walmart, Home Depot, Sam's Club, Costco etc etc. It's only about 40-45 minutes away from Cancun airport and you can get private airport transfers for about $90CAD RT.  If this sort of thing interests you get on the TripAdvisor forums and start reading.  There is a large community on there of people that like to do the rental thing.  Lots of info there on things to do, places to go, dining and so on.

I don't know specifically about that Iberostar but generally that chain is good.  Others big chains to look at are RIU, Ocean, Princess, and Barceló.  My other options for this trip were the Grand Sirenis and the Barceló.  I would also go to the Valentin Imperial....it gets VERY high praise as being a lot of bang for the buck.  Anything in the Barceló complex might tick off a lot of your boxes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Rexall L&G this week spend $40 get 60AM. If they put out an email for the same on Monday I'll be using it.



I'll be using it Wednesday, looks like flyer goes to Wednesday again, LGO offer Wednesday/Thursday. Hoping for that email coupon!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> So this was my first trip to Mexico but I did a TON of research...as I usually do because it passes for entertainment for me.  In general Mexico is not a great beach place.  There are resorts with decent beaches but often the water is very rough and not good for swimming.  In terms of food it's always going to be better in Mexico over the DR or Cuba.  The more southern Caribbean islands will also have good food and beaches but the prices are going to be very high....ie:$2500+ pp.  A co-worker of DH has just left for two weeks in Playa Del Carmen and he has rented a condo there for only $600/week.  DH said it looks really nice.  We went into Playa Del Carmen for an afternoon and I saw a huge grocery store just outside of the main tourist area. Playa is now pretty 'American-ized'...they have Walmart, Home Depot, Sam's Club, Costco etc etc. It's only about 40-45 minutes away from Cancun airport and you can get private airport transfers for about $90CAD RT.  If this sort of thing interests you get on the TripAdvisor forums and start reading.  There is a large community on there of people that like to do the rental thing.  Lots of info there on things to do, places to go, dining and so on.
> 
> I don't know specifically about that Iberostar but generally that chain is good.  Others big chains to look at are RIU, Ocean, Princess, and Barceló.  My other options for this trip were the Grand Sirenis and the Barceló.  I would also go to the Valentin Imperial....it gets VERY high praise as being a lot of bang for the buck.  Anything in the Barceló complex might tick off a lot of your boxes.


“Passes as entertainment”... YEP! Same here. I really appreciate the help. AI’s are all new to me and it’s great to have a jumping off point. Thank you .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This doesn't appeal to me AT ALL, we only go to see movies in theatres that allow us to pre-select seats (preferably VIP so there is no one under 19, been there, done that, want to have a quiet theatre  ) BUT if anyone wants to go to the Saturday Family Favourite movie showings you can go for FREE by using your AM number. Go to this page and read all about it -- simply put, you find a theatre & movie you want to see, fill in your AM number and get a code you can use to "buy" your tickets on-line. 6 tickets per week per card number, no miles needed!*

*Free tickets to Family Favourite movies*


----------



## ottawamom

It's a great offer with March break coming up. The theaters near us are showing 4 of the Family movies each day during March Break. Now if only parents can get their kids in and out with minimal concession stand purchases.

Sobeys flyer. The Sunripe juice which is on for 10AM when you buy 2 is $1.99ea. There was no mention of the price in the flyer. There were a number of other in-store specials but they were for 5 or 10AM wub 2. Great if you neede the items but it wouldn't entice me to spend for the pantry shelf.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you!! I’m with you.. that would not be my idea of a fun time. However, my dd babysits every weeekend and this a great activity for her to take the little girl too for free!! She’s really happy with it!


----------



## elaine amj

FYI: I only got 1000 miles from the Shop the Block promo (instead of 2000). I kept putting off going on the chat to ask for the extra 1000 miles. Logged on today to finally take care of it. Yesterday (Feb 15), they had added the missing 1000 miles. Sounds like the figured out the problem and took steps to fix it without everyone having to ask for it. 

So if there any other procrastinators out there, check your account


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And this time around they didn't make you jump through hoops to get the missing miles added!


----------



## elaine amj

dancin Disney style said:


> It's called The Hotel Xcaret Mexico....yes, all inclusive but it's also calling itself an all fun inclusive because you get unlimited access to all the Xperience Xcaret properties and excursions.  There are 9 in total.  There are 3 parks...Xcaret park, Xplor (and Xplor Fuego) and Xsenses.  There is a hotel bus that runs all day long between the parks and hotel about every 20-30 minutes.   The other excursions take you to Xel-ha, Tulum, Coba, Xcitzen Itza.
> 
> We paid $1600/person incl tax from Toronto.  This place  will probably become a lot more expensive though.  It only opened Dec 1st so opening prices are low.  I  just looked and you can book it for October for $1750.  Anything under $2300 is a HUGE bargain.



Sounds amazing. Plus this really helps me figure out costs and what is reasonable. I would like to do an AI sometime but have never found the right price at the right time. A few weeks ago, I took a look at Sun Wing for March Break for kicks and giggles and ouch - the prices made my eyes water.

I am used to prices for Disney and cruising. Probably more in the range of $3-5k for a family of 4 for 7-10 days. My comparison was an 8 night cruise on the Anthem of the Seas  for $5+k for 5 adults (I have teens now so no kids discounts). I can’t remember how much the AIs I looked at were, but all well over $1.5-2k per person I think.

I don’t know if I could justify $1600-2000 per person. For 5 people, that would be nearly $10k for just 1 week! Last summer, I was able to swing a 2 week trip to Disney staying at SSR for 7 people for under US$10k including free DDP, tips and everything.

Looks like AIs are out of the picture for us for now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

elaine amj said:


> I am used to prices for Disney and cruising. Probably more in the range of $3-5k for a family of 4 for 7-10 days. My comparison was an 8 night cruise on the Anthem of the Seas  for $5+k for 5 adults (I have teens now so no kids discounts). I can’t remember how much the AIs I looked at were, but all well over $1.5-2k per person I think.



How did you like the Anthem?  We typically sail NCL, but are looking to branch out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> “Passes as entertainment”... YEP! Same here. I really appreciate the help. AI’s are all new to me and it’s great to have a jumping off point. Thank you .


PM me any time


----------



## dancin Disney style

elaine amj said:


> Sounds amazing. Plus this really helps me figure out costs and what is reasonable. I would like to do an AI sometime but have never found the right price at the right time. A few weeks ago, I took a look at Sun Wing for March Break for kicks and giggles and ouch - the prices made my eyes water.
> 
> I am used to prices for Disney and cruising. Probably more in the range of $3-5k for a family of 4 for 7-10 days. My comparison was an 8 night cruise on the Anthem of the Seas  for $5+k for 5 adults (I have teens now so no kids discounts). I can’t remember how much the AIs I looked at were, but all well over $1.5-2k per person I think.
> 
> I don’t know if I could justify $1600-2000 per person. For 5 people, that would be nearly $10k for just 1 week! Last summer, I was able to swing a 2 week trip to Disney staying at SSR for 7 people for under US$10k including free DDP, tips and everything.
> 
> Looks like AIs are out of the picture for us for now.


You can easily get an AI for around $5000 for a family of 4.  March Break is even possible but not at this stage of the game.  Last summer I paid $2200CAD for 3 adults at a new 4.5* in Cuba.


----------



## kitntrip

I received the offer for Cineplex and have already booked tickets to go see wonder with my youngest next Saturday. I'll keep it a surprise for him as he's been desperate to see it.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I too received the Cineplex offer....was surprised to see Wonder was playing at the theatre near us....just booked my free tickets for next Saturday...


----------



## Silvermist999

Does everyone know that the Cineplex Family Favourite movies are actually $2.99 every Saturday morning?  We've never been because my children have sports/music lessons at that time.  But I have heard they are very popular so get there early as there are huge lineups, especially since they are now free!


----------



## ottawamom

Me too, but we're taking DH's parents. MIL wanted to go and see it a while back but she didn't make it to the theater in time.


----------



## elaine amj

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> How did you like the Anthem?  We typically sail NCL, but are looking to branch out.



I didn’t end up booking it. I hemmed and hawed due to a variety of factors and it got sold out. Every single room - I think just two suites were left about a month before sailing! My friends are sailing on her though - they’re pretty excited. They got a killer deal with a kids sail free promo (their kids are 12 and 9). Wouldn’t have worked for me with teens though.



dancin Disney style said:


> You can easily get an AI for around $5000 for a family of 4.  March Break is even possible but not at this stage of the game.  Last summer I paid $2200CAD for 3 adults at a new 4.5* in Cuba.



How far out would be the best deals for an AI usually? $2200 for 3 is not out of the realm of possibility. Although I still think for that kind of money I’d prefer to cruise or go to Disney. 

Not all that long ago when we first discovered WDW, $2200 was enough to get me a 10-day free DDP trip to WDW for 4! Those were the days. Now, the same vacay is about $5k!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Well, I was putting off chasing down my missing STB miles, but I couldn't let that many miles go unclaimed.  It only took about 15 minutes in chat and I now have my missing 150 for the airmilesshop bonus, 20 from Shell, 5 from something miscellaneous, and 1700 because I should have gotten 2000 instead of the 300 they credited me with.  For a grand total of 1875 missing miles! Annoying that I had to chase them down, but having all the receipts handy made it less painful for sure.  Thanks for the tips, ladies and gentlemen.  That promotion with its 2000 miles plus assorted bonuses is about a half a 7-day WDW pass


----------



## purple hippo

DH and I are considering our first all inclusive trip this year with some friends and are considering Bahamas since one of our friends has a lot of dietary issues and reading this thread it looks like Bahamas is a good choice.  Is there anywhere that you like most?  How do you normally book your trips...online or through an agent?  we are hoping to spend around $1000 pp but that seems to be hard to find or unrealistic.  Which would you say?  Anywhere in particular you find good deals for Bahamas ?  We're not really picky on where in the Bahamas.  We are looking April/May time frame.


----------



## dancin Disney style

elaine amj said:


> How far out would be the best deals for an AI usually? $2200 for 3 is not out of the realm of possibility. Although I still think for that kind of money I’d prefer to cruise or go to Disney.
> 
> Not all that long ago when we first discovered WDW, $2200 was enough to get me a 10-day free DDP trip to WDW for 4! Those were the days. Now, the same vacay is about $5k!



The prices far in advance are higher.  You would be booking closer to departure.  Don't know if there is an actual sweet spot but in my experience it seems to be 6-12 weeks out. Also, travel at off peak times.  

Last year I was looking at Cuba for March Break and I started looking mid December.  I could have booked the same resort I had previously been too (which was fantastic) and it was half the price of going to WDW.  We ended up going to WDW because it was just my DD and I and it was her birthday. To make WDW some what affordable we had to travel on the Tuesday night (she missed 2 days of school) and we returned the following Wed.  The Cuba trip was on the actual Sat/Sat of the break.  

Oh yes...I well recall the early days of FD when we would go for 2 weeks(all 4 of us then) and the entire trip would cost about $2800.   Now if I pull out every trick in my bag it's about $3000 for 2 people for a week.  Last March Break  came in at about $4200 for the 2 of us.   I'm hoping FD comes out again this year.  I would like to go with DD again and for my work schedule I think I could swing 11 days by going the week that leads in to Labour day weekend.  DD doesn't start school until the Thursday after Labour day so we could fly home on the Tuesday which would only have me away from work for one week plus one day.


----------



## dancin Disney style

purple hippo said:


> DH and I are considering our first all inclusive trip this year with some friends and are considering Bahamas since one of our friends has a lot of dietary issues and reading this thread it looks like Bahamas is a good choice.  Is there anywhere that you like most?  How do you normally book your trips...online or through an agent?  we are hoping to spend around $1000 pp but that seems to be hard to find or unrealistic.  Which would you say?  Anywhere in particular you find good deals for Bahamas ?  We're not really picky on where in the Bahamas.  We are looking April/May time frame.


At best you would get a 3 day AI for $1000 pp in the Bahamas.  There are not a lot of choices in the Bahamas.  It's more of a timeshare place.  There are a couple of AI's but you would be paying $1900+pp for 7 days.  There are several really nice hotel properties but not AI.  Atlantis is the main place that people stay but low end you would probably be $275/night room only.

The only reason I book with is an agent is to go to Marlin Travel and get the additional AM.  If it weren't for that I would book myself online.  I use itravel2000 just to compare prices. When I figure out what I'm booking I go in to Marlin and have the agent do it.  You will need passports to make the booking.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
DVC (Disney vacation club) related
Talk me down OR UP
Soooooo addontiis has hit me hard (DVC member for over 10 years).
I have enough points to stay at my home resort for a week. But I have always wanted to buy more points at AKV and I have the funds to do it now but I only buy small point contracts and the resale wait for 2 30-35 point contracts is horrible.
I am thinking of going direct buy from Disney. I know I could save a few thousand resale but the resale contracts for small points are far and few between--long wait and usually stripped of points for current year.
You know if this was something for my kids I'd be all over it but have a bit of a hard time when it is just really for me.
This could be considered part of my retirement plan as I do plan to stay at Disney for 2-3 weeks every year when I retire.
So Yah or Nay?


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> DVC (Disney vacation club) related
> Talk me down OR UP
> Soooooo addontiis has hit me hard (DVC member for over 10 years).
> I have enough points to stay at my home resort for a week. But I have always wanted to buy more points at AKV and I have the funds to do it now but I only buy small point contracts and the resale wait for 2 30-35 point contracts is horrible.
> I am thinking of going direct buy from Disney.
> You know if this was something for my kids I'd be all over it but have a bit of a hard time when it is just really for me.
> This could be considered part of my retirement plan as I do plan to stay at Disney for 2-3 weeks every year when I retire.
> So Yah or Nay?


I say Yah, and then rent them to me as I'm already retired  .  Trying to plan something to do for June and its driving me nuts!!

On to your topic, if you buy them as resale don't you lose a lot of the benefits?  That would be something I would think about as they can always change the rules again when ever they want.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I say Yah, and then rent them to me as I'm already retired  .  Trying to plan something to do for June and its driving me nuts!!
> 
> On to your topic, if you buy them as resale don't you lose a lot of the benefits?  That would be something I would think about as they can always change the rules again when ever they want.


Hi Hon
yes there is that BUT to be honest I am not concerned as I already have points that were purchased before Disney started to make all their changes to member benefits plus I'd never use DVC points to cruise as I don't think that I'd get good value for them,,I'd probably rent out my points to David Rental and then take the cash to cruise.
AKV is a popular commodity for DVC rentals.
The thing about DVC is not really the initial cost to buy in but the yearly maintenance fees multiplied over the use of the contract. I am trying to maximize my days at the lowest cost possible.
So much to learn when buying a timeshare--I've been doing DVC for a number of years and still learn something new all the time.
Thanks for the YAH and I hope you find a great getaway soon!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Youngest son is texting me "Go Team AKV",,,lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Silvermist999 said:


> Does everyone know that the Cineplex Family Favourite movies are actually $2.99 every Saturday morning?  We've never been because my children have sports/music lessons at that time.  But I have heard they are very popular so get there early as there are huge lineups, especially since they are now free!


 It will most likely be a sold out theatre, but since we have physical tickets, we will get seats. Though I will probably avoid the concession.


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> It will most likely be a sold out theatre, but since we have physical tickets, we will get seats. Though I will probably avoid the concession.



Have a great time Hon!
I was one of those moms that used to pack treats in her purse for the show,,3 kids x what they charge for treats is alot. 
Have a blast!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hey Mel?? I think Pooh says it best ....*
**

*You will be happy if you make the jump, the Duck says GO FOR IT!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hey Mel?? I think Pooh says it best ....*
> *View attachment 302962*
> 
> *You will be happy if you make the jump, the Duck says GO FOR IT!*




Thanks Hon
I will be Happy..........................
I respect your thoughts and opinions.
Big Hugs
 Mel

PS "like my new avatar"?
Side note:
Last Wednesday I walked out of my school and crossed the street like I do everyday....break time.
I was one step from the curb when a Mississauga transit bus made a too wide left hand turn onto the street I was crossing. I don't think he even saw me until it was too late, in a split second I nearly lost my life. I threw myself sideways forward (snow bank)and I am safe but it has really made me appreciate every day.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I will be Happy..........................
> I respect your thoughts and opinions.
> Big Hugs
> Mel
> 
> PS "like my new avatar"?
> Side note:
> Last Wednesday I walked out of my school and crossed the street like I do everyday....break time.
> I was one step from the curb when a Mississauga transit bus made a too wide left hand turn onto the street I was crossing. I don't think he even saw me until it was too late, in a split second I nearly lost my life. I threw myself sideways forward (snow bank)and I am safe but it has really made me appreciate every day.


OMG! I am glad that you are unharmed. Take care!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> DVC (Disney vacation club) related
> Talk me down OR UP
> Soooooo addontiis has hit me hard (DVC member for over 10 years).
> I have enough points to stay at my home resort for a week. But I have always wanted to buy more points at AKV and I have the funds to do it now but I only buy small point contracts and the resale wait for 2 30-35 point contracts is horrible.
> I am thinking of going direct buy from Disney. I know I could save a few thousand resale but the resale contracts for small points are far and few between--long wait and usually stripped of points for current year.
> You know if this was something for my kids I'd be all over it but have a bit of a hard time when it is just really for me.
> This could be considered part of my retirement plan as I do plan to stay at Disney for 2-3 weeks every year when I retire.
> So Yah or Nay?


So as a fellow DVC'r I can understand the dilemma.
1st you do not need the extras, your present points cover all that. Even with the new rules starting Feb 25th.
I assume you want 2 small contracts to give to the kids later. Because even have one at 70-100 is still a small contract. But trying to get 2 for 30-40 and having the same use year(again assuming) we be tough. Not impossible, but need to have some time. Buying direct will be able to get that easier, and having small contracts, the gap is not as huge as larger resales. Remember you save on closing costs, you can tell your guide that you want the UY you have already and the wait should be less.
But 70 total extra points will only be 3-5 days extra depending on the time of year. AKL is not hard to get at 7 months, unless you want the value rooms, then its tough anytime even at 11 months.
I would buy direct for that small of a contract. But given me, I would buy resale SSR for a few more points, less dues.
The other option to look at is how often would you use those points and would it be better to rent and not have the big outlay of cash upfront.
If you end up buying, use Daves to rent the first time to understand it, then do it yourself. No sense giving money away for an easy transaction. I can help you on that, and I know of a few on here that would rent from you.


----------



## ottawamom

Glad you're ok Mel. Thats way beyond scary, others would not be so quick on their feet and into a snowbank.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So as a fellow DVC'r I can understand the dilemma.
> 1st you do not need the extras, your present points cover all that. Even with the new rules starting Feb 25th.
> I assume you want 2 small contracts to give to the kids later. Because even have one at 70-100 is still a small contract. But trying to get 2 for 30-40 and having the same use year(again assuming) we be tough. Not impossible, but need to have some time. Buying direct will be able to get that easier, and having small contracts, the gap is not as huge as larger resales. Remember you save on closing costs, you can tell your guide that you want the UY you have already and the wait should be less.
> But 70 total extra points will only be 3-5 days extra depending on the time of year. AKL is not hard to get at 7 months, unless you want the value rooms, then its tough anytime even at 11 months.
> I would buy direct for that small of a contract. But given me, I would buy resale SSR for a few more points, less dues.
> The other option to look at is how often would you use those points and would it be better to rent and not have the big outlay of cash upfront.
> If you end up buying, use Daves to rent the first time to understand it, then do it yourself. No sense giving money away for an easy transaction. I can help you on that, and I know of a few on here that would rent from you.



O/T
Hi Mort
I have been thinking about adding on for a very long time. I used to have a small contract at AKV and regret selling it a few years ago.
I am looking for the 11 month home resort booking advantage. I love the value rooms but I am realistic and understand that they go fast. I plan to start using these points every Jan so I don't think I'll need to rent out, however I appreciate your offer to help should I need to.
I've decided to go with one 70 AKV point contract direct , DVC has put me on a wait list.
My other 4 contracts OKW are small points.......... just for ease of resale,,plus it took me awhile to pay
cash for each of them.
I am not sure about putting an associate on this contract,,my youngest son would be interested.
I have considered all the other resorts but I think this one is going to be AKV.
Soooooooo when are YOU adding on??
Thanks for being such a great friend
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> DVC (Disney vacation club) related
> Talk me down OR UP
> Soooooo addontiis has hit me hard (DVC member for over 10 years).
> I have enough points to stay at my home resort for a week. But I have always wanted to buy more points at AKV and I have the funds to do it now but I only buy small point contracts and the resale wait for 2 30-35 point contracts is horrible.
> I am thinking of going direct buy from Disney. I know I could save a few thousand resale but the resale contracts for small points are far and few between--long wait and usually stripped of points for current year.
> You know if this was something for my kids I'd be all over it but have a bit of a hard time when it is just really for me.
> This could be considered part of my retirement plan as I do plan to stay at Disney for 2-3 weeks every year when I retire.
> So Yah or Nay?



[OT]

Yeh.

We added on a small contract, direct, the only real negative we see is when the maintenance bill comes around. If and when we get to the point that we don't want to go to Disney as much, we will likely sell our main contract and keep the small one, going every three years.  Small contracts of course sell for a premium so part of the higher cost of buying direct will likely be absorbed when you sell. 

We are of the mindset of buying where you want to stay, especially as DVC expands making it harder to get other resorts at 7 months.  If you don't really care, maybe waiting for a resale would make sense as you could buy any resort instead of waiting for just AKV.  However, you might be in for a very long wait for a 30-35 point contract.  We have been DVC since 2009 and watch the point costs go up every year, buying later would likely mean more $$$.

I think if you have the funds to buy and carry the maintenance fees, you will have no regrets.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Mort
> I have been thinking about adding on for a very long time. I used to have a small contract at AKV and regret selling it a few years ago.
> I am looking for the 11 month home resort booking advantage. I love the value rooms but I am realistic and understand that they go fast. I plan to start using these points every Jan so I don't think I'll need to rent out, however I appreciate your offer to help should I need to.
> I've decided to go with one 70 AKV point contract direct , DVC has put me on a wait list.
> My other 4 contracts OKW are small points.......... just for ease of resale,,plus it took me awhile to pay
> cash for each of them.
> I am not sure about putting an associate on this contract,,my youngest son would be interested.
> I have considered all the other resorts but I think this one is going to be AKV.
> Soooooooo when are YOU adding on??
> Thanks for being such a great friend
> Hugs Mel



Ahhh, didn't read ahead, you've already decided lol.  Good choice!  You also will have a shot at conciege rooms there, nice to have every once in awhile even if it isn't really your thing.

FWIW, we added one of our kids to our contract when we bought and are glad we did (we have three kids but only one was 18 when we bought).  In our case, it gives our kids dvc privileges without us being with them (... meals, Totwl, epcot member centre, tickets ...)


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> [OT]
> 
> Yeh.
> 
> We added on a small contract, direct, the only real negative we see is when the maintenance bill comes around. If and when we get to the point that we don't want to go to Disney as much, we will likely sell our main contract and keep the small one, going every three years.  Small contracts of course sell for a premium so part of the higher cost of buying direct will likely be absorbed when you sell.
> 
> We are of the mindset of buying where you want to stay, especially as DVC expands making it harder to get other resorts at 7 months.  If you don't really care, maybe waiting for a resale would make sense as you could buy any resort instead of waiting for just AKV.  However, you might be in for a very long wait for a 30-35 point contract.  We have been DVC since 2009 and watch the point costs go up every year, buying later would likely mean more $$$.
> 
> I think if you have the funds to buy and carry the maintenance fees, you will have no regrets.



Hi Hon
Thank-you for your thoughts and I agree buying where you want to stay is becoming more and more important.
Yes all my "Christmas Time Fund" goes to DVC maintenance fees,,lol.
Hugs to You
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

A few in-store deals at Sobeys (Ontario) that I wrote down last week, all expiring Feb 28:

Oasis juice $3.49 b2 g 10am
Nordic cottage cheese $2.99 b2 g 5am,
Clorox/Greenworks products $3.49 b2 g 10am
Sunlight laundy $5.99/$5.49 b2 g 10am
Purex 44 loads $5.99 b2 g 10am
Finish dw cleaners $5.49/$6.49 2 g 5am
Compliments Garbage bags 30 $4.99 b2 g 30am
Compliments Compost bags $13.99 b2 g 30
Compliments Blue recycling bags $7.99 b2 g 30
Charmin $20.99 10 am 
Catelli pastas $2.29 b2 g 5am
Clover leaf snacks $1.99 2g 5am
Billybee honey $5.99 g 5am
Chex cereals $3.99 5 am
Rogers Wheat germ/Wheat bran $1.49 g 15am
Tim's coffees 5 am various, ground is $7.49
Melitta filters $1.99 $2.99 5am 
Solo energy bars $1.99 b3 g 10am
Astro Balkan plain $3.49 b2 g10
Tresemme $4.99 b2 g 10am
Kleenex 6 packs b2 g 20am

The Rogers bran/wheat germ has for sure been my best deal this month as I use quite a bit of both so have been buying it every week.  Regular price $2.29, sale price $1.49 with 15 am.  Small stock quantity at my stores so I've been buying 1 or 2 each trip to not clear the shelf. YMMV.

I saw a lot of blue in-store tags in the pharmacy aisles but didn't dare check them out as I didn't need anything, too concerned about catching something.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> If you end up buying, use Daves to rent the first time to understand it, then do it yourself. No sense giving money away for an easy transaction. I can help you on that, and I know of a few on here that would rent from you.



Like me! I have rented from David’s in the past but I have been thinking now that I am sort of familiar with the process I will try to rent privately next time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop! I earned 281 miles this weekend on $311 of food. Not a great ratio. I am having surgery this week so won't be able to do the grocery shopping over the next few weeks. DH is already asking about my air miles procedures LOL He sees the benefits of collecting now after our third vacation.


----------



## ottawamom

Good luck with the surgery. Speedy recovery!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whoop! I earned 281 miles this weekend on $311 of food. Not a great ratio. I am having surgery this week so won't be able to do the grocery shopping over the next few weeks. DH is already asking about my air miles procedures LOL He sees the benefits of collecting now after our third vacation.



Sending good thoughts and well wishes for a speedy recovery.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whoop! I earned 281 miles this weekend on $311 of food. Not a great ratio. I am having surgery this week so won't be able to do the grocery shopping over the next few weeks. DH is already asking about my air miles procedures LOL He sees the benefits of collecting now after our third vacation.



Best wishes on your surgery!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Debbie

Got my statement this weekend. This month I earned *62* AM. I think I'll have some issues getting to Onyx this year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> A few in-store deals at Sobeys (Ontario) that I wrote down last week, all expiring Feb 28:
> 
> 
> The Rogers bran/wheat germ has for sure been my best deal this month as I use quite a bit of both so have been buying it every week.  Regular price $2.29, sale price $1.49 with 15 am.  Small stock quantity at my stores so I've been buying 1 or 2 each trip to not clear the shelf. YMMV.
> 
> I saw a lot of blue in-store tags in the pharmacy aisles but didn't dare check them out as I didn't need anything, too concerned about catching something.



*I showed hubby this list while we were having coffee this morning and he sputtered .. "A few??? You told me Sobeys was a bust this week!" Thanks for the detailed list, now that the flyer doesn't show them all it really does require a trip into the store and that's an hour round trip for us *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whoop! I earned 281 miles this weekend on $311 of food. Not a great ratio. I am having surgery this week so won't be able to do the grocery shopping over the next few weeks. DH is already asking about my air miles procedures LOL He sees the benefits of collecting now after our third vacation.


*Your ratio is excellent compared to ours this week .. spent $80 and snagged a massive 13 AM *

*Take care of yourself and we'll see you whenever you're up to checking in!*
*



*​


----------



## pigletto

All I am getting these days are load and go offers. I think I am averaging about 50 airmiles a week. I think I have to let go of any hope of collecting enough airmiles for tickets, and just use cash for them.
However, I bought $100 in groceries this weekend with STB cash miles, and we are filling up the tank every week for 6 or 7 weeks with STB miles. So that’s been awesome, and allows me to divert the gas and a little bit of the grocery budget into the vacation account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I showed hubby this list while we were having coffee this morning and he sputtered .. "A few??? You told me Sobeys was a bust this week!" Thanks for the detailed list, now that the flyer doesn't show them all it really does require a trip into the store and that's an hour round trip for us *



There were lots of others that I didn't write down, but were products I never buy or just way over priced. Quaker products in cereal aisle, Lou's, refrigerated jello, some bacon type products in the cold meat section, natral?, other paper products (spongetowels or charmin or both?), lots of dog items ....don't remember seeing any in the produce or bakery.

Not sure if Foodland would be the same for the month as I only go if I'm going by (rarely) or if they have a great promo like the giftcards.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> All I am getting these days are load and go offers. I think I am averaging about 50 airmiles a week. I think I have to let go of any hope of collecting enough airmiles for tickets, and just use cash for them.
> However, I bought $100 in groceries this weekend with STB cash miles, and we are filling up the tank every week for 6 or 7 weeks with STB miles. So that’s been awesome, and allows me to divert the gas and a little bit of the grocery budget into the vacation account.



Did you get a second AM card last fall. If so, start using the loaded items associated with it to add a few extra miles to the overall collection. I am using mine and DH account to take advantage of the AM being offered currently. I will save enough in his account to pay for some of the the tickets we need. The vast majority will come from my account (flight certainly will because I get the discount). I do this at Metro, Sobeys and Rexall.


----------



## osully

Well as of yesterday we are back from our first Disney cruise! Did not miss grocery shopping, cooking, getting gas, etc. while we were away LOL. We already cannot wait to go back (probably will wait until the 3 new ships are all built by 2022!) and are planning to use AM tickets and AM flights to go back to WDW in 2019. 

Coming back from vacation as usual, done with so much indulging, I have a new personal goal to lose 60lbs in the meantime... and I'm sure this will limit my AM offer shopping as they often have offers on junk food / prepared foods etc. Thankful for the Sobeys targeted offers!!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Did you get a second AM card last fall. If so, start using the loaded items associated with it to add a few extra miles to the overall collection. I am using mine and DH account to take advantage of the AM being offered currently. I will save enough in his account to pay for some of the the tickets we need. The vast majority will come from my account (flight certainly will because I get the discount). I do this at Metro, Sobeys and Rexall.


Thank you!!! I did open a second account for Dh!!  I can’t believe I didn’t think of that! That would at least get me up to 100 a week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Did you get a second AM card last fall. If so, start using the loaded items associated with it to add a few extra miles to the overall collection. I am using mine and DH account to take advantage of the AM being offered currently. I will save enough in his account to pay for some of the the tickets we need. The vast majority will come from my account (flight certainly will because I get the discount). I do this at Metro, Sobeys and Rexall.


*I'm curious what you have for LnG offer from Rexall currently -- both of my cards have identical offers for things i have NEVER bought ...*

*Sensodyne 5 AM*
*Gillette Shave Cream 4 AM*
*Aveeno Handy/Body Cream 10 AM (might do this since no size is mentioned)*
*Buckley's Cough Syrup 12 AM*
*Lindt 100 gm bar buy TWO get 4 AM*
*And a threshold spend of spend $40 get 60 AM *


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm curious what you have for LnG offer from Rexall currently -- both of my cards have identical offers for things i have NEVER bought ...*
> 
> *Sensodyne 5 AM*
> *Gillette Shave Cream 4 AM*
> *Aveeno Handy/Body Cream 10 AM (might do this since no size is mentioned)*
> *Buckley's Cough Syrup 12 AM*
> *Lindt 100 gm bar buy TWO get 4 AM*
> *And a threshold spend of spend $40 get 60 AM *



I have exactly the same LnG offers (other than no threshold spend).  I don't shop at Rexall's because there isn't on in Cambridge.  Guelph is the nearest one, and it's not worth the drive.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm curious what you have for LnG offer from Rexall currently -- both of my cards have identical offers for things i have NEVER bought ...*
> 
> *Sensodyne 5 AM*
> *Gillette Shave Cream 4 AM*
> *Aveeno Handy/Body Cream 10 AM (might do this since no size is mentioned)*
> *Buckley's Cough Syrup 12 AM*
> *Lindt 100 gm bar buy TWO get 4 AM*
> *And a threshold spend of spend $40 get 60 AM *



I have the exact same load and go offers and I too have never brought any of these items....I am finding it harder since the beginning of the year to earn Air Miles...It seems, to me, that they are purposely marking it harder...


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm curious what you have for LnG offer from Rexall currently -- both of my cards have identical offers for things i have NEVER bought ...*
> 
> *Sensodyne 5 AM*
> *Gillette Shave Cream 4 AM*
> *Aveeno Handy/Body Cream 10 AM (might do this since no size is mentioned)*
> *Buckley's Cough Syrup 12 AM*
> *Lindt 100 gm bar buy TWO get 4 AM*
> *And a threshold spend of spend $40 get 60 AM *



Same Load N Go for me too.
I am really hoping for a email coupon today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Also same load and go for me.


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Well as of yesterday we are back from our first Disney cruise! Did not miss grocery shopping, cooking, getting gas, etc. while we were away LOL. We already cannot wait to go back (probably will wait until the 3 new ships are all built by 2022!) and are planning to use AM tickets and AM flights to go back to WDW in 2019.
> 
> Coming back from vacation as usual, done with so much indulging, I have a new personal goal to lose 60lbs in the meantime... and I'm sure this will limit my AM offer shopping as they often have offers on junk food / prepared foods etc. Thankful for the Sobeys targeted offers!!



Welcome home Hon!
I feel like I've become lazy this winter and am hoping the weather gets better so I can start a walking program soon.
Too many cookies and treats this winter for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have the exact same rexall L&G as the rest of you. I do use Sensodyne toothpaste and forturnately/unfortunately DS is on Accutane at the moment so you just can't get enough moisturizer into his skin. 

Using DH account has been useful recently at Sobeys and Metro not so much at Rexall (although I have done it in the past)


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm curious what you have for LnG offer from Rexall currently -- both of my cards have identical offers for things i have NEVER bought ...*
> 
> *Sensodyne 5 AM*
> *Gillette Shave Cream 4 AM*
> *Aveeno Handy/Body Cream 10 AM (might do this since no size is mentioned)*
> *Buckley's Cough Syrup 12 AM*
> *Lindt 100 gm bar buy TWO get 4 AM*
> *And a threshold spend of spend $40 get 60 AM *


Mine exactly.  Very odd.  I'm waiting for a email for them, hoping to get a spend $40 get 60 so I can double up, but nothing yet.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

osully said:


> Well as of yesterday we are back from our first Disney cruise! Did not miss grocery shopping, cooking, getting gas, etc. while we were away LOL. We already cannot wait to go back (probably will wait until the 3 new ships are all built by 2022!) and are planning to use AM tickets and AM flights to go back to WDW in 2019.
> 
> Coming back from vacation as usual, done with so much indulging, I have a new personal goal to lose 60lbs in the meantime... and I'm sure this will limit my AM offer shopping as they often have offers on junk food / prepared foods etc. Thankful for the Sobeys targeted offers!!



Welcome back! Disney cruises are the best!!

I think you will be okay with airmiles and eating less junk/prepared food. I'm plant-based and managed to get 106 airmiles on mostly plants on my last Sobey's shop through mostly targeted offers. Sobeys knows I always buy limes, avocados, asparagus, etc. 106 wasn't amazing (spent just over $100) but Blue Friday shopping trips are better. I can still take advantage of some junk food deals (chips and soft drinks) for when my house is full of extra kids. They get a mix of junk and healthy stuff.

Edited to change 93 to 106 as my miles just posted higher than what my receipt said.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those of you who have been buying the eVouchers for a future package/cruise vacation, are they literally just a paper gift certificate?  Is there an expiry date on them?


----------



## Debbie

I have the same offers. I haven't been to Rexall for weeks. You would think that the offers would be something to entice me to travel and shop.


----------



## Aladora

Debbie said:


> I have the same offers. I haven't been to Rexall for weeks. You would think that the offers would be something to entice me to travel and shop.



Ditto. I have not needed anything from Rexall after I stocked up on just about everything at the end of 2017. DS now needs more shower gel, shampoo and he could also use a new toothbrush. I was really hoping for some better L&G but at least there is an email coupon as well!

Feb 21&22 60 AM coupon


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah when we really started cutting down on the processed and prepared items, the AM got a little more scarce but I think one can still make a difference. Keep meticulous lists of what you can buy through the online portals, sign up for the surveys if you can, check on the AM website for the new Shell promos and such!  

Turns out we also got the Valentine's Day fuel 25AM surprise in Alberta!    It was a good day to put just a little more gas into the truck.

I have earned a lot more AM in February 2018 than January, so don't give up hope yet everybody!


----------



## tinkerone

Aladora said:


> I was really hoping for some better L&G but at least *there is an email coupon* as well!
> 
> Feb 21&22 60 AM coupon


Did you get an email coupon?  Anyone else?  I have yet to receive anything by email.


----------



## tinkerone

Just posted on Facebook.

http://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon

Come back on March 8, 2018 to get your offers!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo!  I'll be back in the saddle at that point and can take advantage for DH's card and mine.


----------



## kerreyn

We're back from our trip to the World, Universal and our cruise on Carnival Magic.

A few things:

1 - Staying on property has turned Hubs' opinion of the World.  We've stayed off site previously (at Christmas/New Years), and he HATED it. Going in February and staying on site was good.

2 - We successfully downgraded our 2 day/2 park passes for Universal.  We didn't get quite as much back as Jacqueline (@Donald - my hero), but we did get $46 USD ($59CAD) per couple, which covered lunch and a souvenir per couple.

3 - Sailing with Carnival was an experience. The crew was lovely and a lot of the passengers were fun.  However, they're main clientele left a lot to be desired, and I don't think we'll cruise with them again.  One day we'll do a Disney cruise, it's on our bucket list.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Did you get an email coupon?  Anyone else?  I have yet to receive anything by email.


*Mine just showed up now (1 pm) I need a few things that should put me close to the $40 mark but they aren't in the flyer, don't have bonus miles  (you can filter the flyer and there are 8 lonely offers this week) and NOT in the LnG so I don't know if I'll even bother going. It's supposed to keep raining right thru till tomorrow night and there's no flyer on Thursday (AGAIN) --- doesn't appeal to me!*


----------



## Aladora

tinkerone said:


> Did you get an email coupon?  Anyone else?  I have yet to receive anything by email.



My post has a link to the email coupon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> My post has a link to the email coupon!


*And it's in the first post now as well!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> Sailing with Carnival was an experience. The crew was lovely and a lot of the passengers were fun.  However, they're main clientele left a lot to be desired, and I don't think we'll cruise with them again.  One day we'll do a Disney cruise, it's on our bucket list.



Interesting.  We typically sail NCL's newer ships (gotta keep DD9 busy!) and we had looked at Carnival Breeze or Vista.  But something keeps me from actually booking...


----------



## bababear_50

I just used the super listed posted for Sobeys--Thank-you " Days In The Sun"
and picked up some cinnamon buns toooooo...................
Total:
99 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just posted on Facebook.
> 
> http://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon
> 
> Come back on March 8, 2018 to get your offers!



So excited!!!
Thanks for sharing
I am posting terms and conditions here so I don't lose them




* Between March 8 and April 12, 2018, Collectors must make eligible purchases at (i) 5 different AIR MILES Partners using 5 or more different AIR MILES® MEGA MILES®Event Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 1,250 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different participating AIR MILES Partners using 3 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 650 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the terms and conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers available only in the AIR MILES® MEGA MILES Event Coupon Booklet or at airmiles.ca/megamiles. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So excited!!!
> Thanks for sharing
> I am posting terms and conditions here so I don't lose them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Between March 8 and April 12, 2018, Collectors must make eligible purchases at (i) 5 different AIR MILES Partners using 5 or more different AIR MILES® MEGA MILES®Event Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 1,250 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different participating AIR MILES Partners using 3 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 650 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the terms and conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers available only in the AIR MILES® MEGA MILES Event Coupon Booklet or at airmiles.ca/megamiles. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Time for me to start a new thread?!?!?*
*ETA: DONE!*
*Flag this thread to follow along --- at the top right you can click on Watch Thread and then you'll get notifications -- or make a post yourself *
*Mega Miles Promo Thread*


----------



## pigletto

Woohooo!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Spring is in the air!!
Spring Mega Miles.
This makes me happier than the Tim's Roll up the Rim contest.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Juice@13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for me to start a new thread?!?!?*
> *ETA: DONE!*


Whats the new one called


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Interesting.  We typically sail NCL's newer ships (gotta keep DD9 busy!) and we had looked at Carnival Breeze or Vista.  But something keeps me from actually booking...



The only other cruise we've been on was a Mediterranean cruise with MSC (FANTASTIC!).  I debated on booking with NCL, but went with Carnival because we brought my daughters and their significant others along as well, so the price was right.  

I can't tell you how many cabins were destroyed, hallways had food dropped and crushed into the carpets, booze spilled on the decks, just overall disgusting behavior.  I felt really bad for the staff that had to deal with these people.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> The only other cruise we've been on was a Mediterranean cruise with MSC (FANTASTIC!).  I debated on booking with NCL, but went with Carnival because we brought my daughters and their significant others along as well, so the price was right.
> 
> I can't tell you how many cabins were destroyed, hallways had food dropped and crushed into the carpets, booze spilled on the decks, just overall disgusting behavior.  I felt really bad for the staff that had to deal with these people.



I've been reading tons of reviews on MSC's new Miami ship, Seaside.  Looks really nice with lots of features for the kiddos.  Which ship were you on for MSC?


----------



## isabellea

kerreyn said:


> The only other cruise we've been on was a Mediterranean cruise with MSC (FANTASTIC!).  I debated on booking with NCL, but went with Carnival because we brought my daughters and their significant others along as well, so the price was right.
> 
> I can't tell you how many cabins were destroyed, hallways had food dropped and crushed into the carpets, booze spilled on the decks, just overall disgusting behavior.  I felt really bad for the staff that had to deal with these people.



We had similar behaviour on our NCL cruise last March. In addition to not being accommodating for my dairy-free diet at all, I told DH that next time we cruise, we are going back to DCL!!


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I've been reading tons of reviews on MSC's new Miami ship, Seaside.  Looks really nice with lots of features for the kiddos.  Which ship were you on for MSC?



We were on the Musica, sailed out of Venice to Bari, Italy; Katakolon (Olympia), Greece; Athens, Greece; Santorini, Greece; Corfu, Greece and Montenegro. It was amazing.  I loved Greece so much, we're looking at doing an Air Transat Tour to Greece for my 50th next year.  The travel certificates will come in handy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Juice@13 said:


> Whats the new one called


*1st things 1st to the hunt! Sorry i neglected to provide a link to the new thread!!!

Airmiles Mega Miles Promo

Come on over and join in the hunt*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Spring is in the air!!
> Spring Mega Miles.
> This makes me happier than the Tim's Roll up the Rim contest.
> Hugs Mel


*Me too!! Can't drink coffee anymore and even when i could i didn't like Timmies. Side note about the Roll up the Rim, do you know why it started and why it's in the spring?? Apparently it was in response to noticing a decline in coffee sales during Lent ! Hubby says that even if he gave something up there's no way it would be his coffee *


----------



## kimbert

Well I finally tracked down my missing STB online shopping miles for our 2 different accounts. I had decided part way through STB to open an account for DH, so his points were my main concern, as he received only 1000 of the 2000 points. So, I went on live chat and asked, and provided a date and dollar spent for my Amazon.ca purchase through the Airmilesshops portal, and fairly quicky and pleasantly the customer service agent provided the base miles, the 150 for the STB offer, and the additional 1000.

Then I went on my (our main, and Onyx-level) account and was just chasing the 150 STB offer points... and the chat rep had trouble understanding me, misunderstood which online retailer missed giving me the points, and made it seem like they were doing me a favour providing me those 165 points (15 points for the online shop itself). Oh well. At least it both were quick, and mostly easy. But ONLY because you all warned me to keep receipts (which I usually do, just not all in one place) and screenshots for the online purchases.

Looking forward to the new Spring promo now that STB is all sorted!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So excited!!!
> Thanks for sharing
> I am posting terms and conditions here so I don't lose them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Between March 8 and April 12, 2018, Collectors must make eligible purchases at (i) 5 different AIR MILES Partners using 5 or more different AIR MILES® MEGA MILES®Event Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 1,250 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different participating AIR MILES Partners using 3 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 650 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the terms and conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers available only in the AIR MILES® MEGA MILES Event Coupon Booklet or at airmiles.ca/megamiles. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thanks for the heads up Mel! Just wish the bonus miles could be more to keep my Onyx status. The mega miles would probably be posted around July.

Happy hunting my airmiles buddies!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-february-22-to-28/all


Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-22-to-28/all
buy 5 yogurt products get 50 airmiles

Foodland
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-february-22-to-28/all
Maple Leaf / Schneiders meat products shown on flyer page
spend $20.00 get 40 airmiles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic:  https://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/

Feb 22-24 - Spend 75 cash miles for $10 off order
30 Month Mountain Aged Parmigiano Reggiano - 25 AIR MILES when you spend $10 ($4.99)
ASTRO Yogourt - 50 AIR MILES when you buy 5 (12 pk, Athentikos 500 g or Mousse 4 pk)
Get 15 AIR MILES BONUS MILES when you buy 3 Tostitos or Ruffles chips (BUY 2 OR MORE $3.00 each)
Get 15 AIR MILES REWARDS MILES When you buy 3 Participating Quaker Products


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thank goodness for Mega Miles on it's way!  Pickings have been slim here.  I'll get a good haul with my BMO mastercard when it posts next but that's only because I had a high spend month with dentist bills and my daughter's payment for her trip.  All money not out of my pocket, so that's good!  lol.  I'm hoping next Blue Friday will see some good specials so I can see my counter get up there some more!


----------



## ottawamom

The miles certainly are hard to find. I will have to shop at 4 stores to make my weekly quota. I hope my targeted offers will be good to put me over the top and save me one trip at least.

I just saw in the Metro flyer that they have an app that allows you to load your targeted offers to your card. Has this been out for a while or is it new? Looks like it will work in a similar fashion to the way it works at Sobeys.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Shopping trip yesterday earned me 72 AM ...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I get my BMO MC statement on Feb 25th.  Curious to see how many miles I've earned since my last statement. Hopefully with our trip and some other large purchases, I will get around 400 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just finished updating the first post with current flyer links (now Wednesday is my happy-day!!) and a few things are jumping out at me:*

*Sobeys ON*

*Quaker products buy 3 get 15 AM -- there are granola bars & Crispy Minis for $1.99*
*Thursday - Sunday only need 75 cash AM to get $10.00 --- usual amount is 95*
*Foodland ON*

*For the Maple Leaf products mentioned above -- several are also on sale letting you get more for the $20.00 *
*Also have the cash mile deal*
*I don't see the quantity limit that some mentioned last week, perhaps some eagle eyes can check for this -- don't want any of us to get to the till and get shocked!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> The miles certainly are hard to find. I will have to shop at 4 stores to make my weekly quota. I hope my targeted offers will be good to put me over the top and save me one trip at least.
> 
> I just saw in the Metro flyer that they have an app that allows you to load your targeted offers to your card. Has this been out for a while or is it new? Looks like it will work in a similar fashion to the way it works at Sobeys.


*I'll have to get hubby to look at this later (you know, my smart phone is stupid in that i have NO room for multiple apps!) but i really hope this isn't the case since it will mean another loop hole is being closed. Currently the "coupons" stay active for a 2 week time period (if you remember to KEEP them) and there are times this is the only way we earn miles at Metro beyond the 1/$20, so if we load them to the card they will become once & done.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally had enough energy to track down my missing miles connected to StB online shopping & chocolate bars for my new card. Less than 10 minutes and i have another 250 miles *

*Now the question is, will i even bother with online shopping during the Mega Miles if it's included??? They never post properly for me during the promos (but perfectly at any other time!)*


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Rexall shop.  Spent $41.97 pretax and received 126 AM.  I got a few great deals, one of them was $3.95 no sugar added chocolate bars.  They were marked down to .85 with a $2.00 off coupon so......FREE!  There were only two left so I was happy to take them off their hands.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I was at Sobeys in Halifax yesterday and there was an in-store promotion of 99 AMs when you buy 5 boxes of cereal, the giant 1.2 kg boxes of cereal!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Why is it that whenever I can actually find enough stuff to spend $100 at Safeway there isn't a bonus 100 AM coupon?!??!


----------



## TinkFan625

I have been following this thread for a while and have been able to collect so many miles thanks to all your tips.  So just had miles post from last weeks trip to Safeway .... 1000 bonus miles plus 69 miles.
Our family had to organize a lunch for a 200 people.  This meant ordering meat, cheese,  veggie trays to feed everyone.  So I ordered from Safeway of course. When paying we split order up so could use 100 for $100 promo multiple times.  
Hubby and my dad tell me I am obsessed when it comes to collecting.  But don’t hear them complaining when I book flights and tickets to Disney with all my air miles.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## bababear_50

My son reported that last nights dinner at Richmond Station with Chef Carl Henrich was great!
Food 10 out of 10 
and 
Wine 10/10.
Thanks airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I hope my Sobeys airmiles post today as I really want to change over to cash airmiles but I have one more travel certificate to buy before I do that. Why can't all sponsors post airmiles like Rexall does?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

TinkFan625 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have been able to collect so many miles thanks to all your tips.  So just had miles post from last weeks trip to Safeway .... 1000 bonus miles plus 69 miles.
> Our family had to organize a lunch for a 200 people.  This meant ordering meat, cheese,  veggie trays to feed everyone.  So I ordered from Safeway of course. When paying we split order up so could use 100 for $100 promo multiple times.
> Hubby and my dad tell me I am obsessed when it comes to collecting.  But don’t hear them complaining when I book flights and tickets to Disney with all my air miles.  Thanks everyone.



Hi TinkFan625
Welcome to the "airmiles thread' 
Yep I still hear comments all the time about my hyper focus on collecting airmiles,,,lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Dang double dang!
I forgot to use my $10.00 gift coupon at Rexall yesterday.
It expires today,,,oh well I may have to go back and stock up on something ,,but I am pretty stocked up on most everything I need right now.

PLUS

Rexall just emailed that this Fri-Sun they are offering the gift card (coupon)
$10.00 when you spend $30.00.


New Rexall Flyer 
Feb 23 -March 1st
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## FLVacationGirl

TinkFan625 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have been able to collect so many miles thanks to all your tips.  So just had miles post from last weeks trip to Safeway .... 1000 bonus miles plus 69 miles.
> Our family had to organize a lunch for a 200 people.  This meant ordering meat, cheese,  veggie trays to feed everyone.  So I ordered from Safeway of course. When paying we split order up so could use 100 for $100 promo multiple times.
> Hubby and my dad tell me I am obsessed when it comes to collecting.  But don’t hear them complaining when I book flights and tickets to Disney with all my air miles.  Thanks everyone.



Whoa, that is fantastic. Nice work!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*O.k. so the Duck has a bit of a dilemma... today was one of my butt  crack of stupid o'clock days and on my way downtown one of my socks managed to wiggle it's way under my foot so I developed quite the interesting blister on my heel.  Luckily I'm one of those people who carries everything in my backpack/purse  and THAT includes blister bandaids, stuck it on but the dang thing is still bugging me.  Now,  I could hit up the Shoppers in the hospital lobby to look for insoles or wait till I hobble to the Rexall across from the greyhound station. BUT  the flyer is full of things I need,  including bandaids and insoles.... to put together a $40 sale today might be a stretch,  so do I limp along till I get home,  change my socks and shoes and hope for a better batch of LnG offers to combine with a potential email coupon next week or buy stuff I don't REALLY need to get the miles today??? *


----------



## Raimiette

Can someone explain to me how Rexall's flyer weeks work now?  It appears that Thursday this and last week there are just no deals because each flyer ended on the Wednesday and started again on the Friday.  Is this normal?  It seems odd they would have 1 day of the week in which there are no deals whatsoever...

EDIT:  Never mind, I took a look on Smart Canunks and apparently this is completely normal for Rexall to do.  It's weird.


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooooo.................. chalk it up to having the morning off due to sinus/chest infection.
Sometimes I get very frustrated with Load N Go,,,,and decided today to tell Airmiles of my concerns.
First when you send me promotions for stuff I don't buy and want me to try it,,, then don't limit me,,,,case in point Sensodyne toothpaste,,ok I got the MUST be 70-100ml.
BUT then you say it can't be Repair and Protect or Rapid Relief,,like I am going to remember that when I'm shopping.
So this time I did remember that and bought Sensodyne Daily Care  and you still didn't credit my account with the airmiles.
I told them their description font needs to be darker and if you want consumers to try new targeted products then you need to loosen up on the requirements,,well I got the 5 airmiles and a bonus 4 and feel better for having my say.
Off to get a coffee and enjoy the rest of the day.
Jacqueline I think maybe two shops?? Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *O.k. so the Duck has a bit of a dilemma... today was one of my butt  crack of stupid o'clock days and on my way downtown one of my socks managed to wiggle it's way under my foot so I developed quite the interesting blister on my heel.  Luckily I'm one of those people who carries everything in my backpack/purse  and THAT includes blister bandaids, stuck it on but the dang thing is still bugging me.  Now,  I could hit up the Shoppers in the hospital lobby to look for insoles or wait till I hobble to the Rexall across from the greyhound station. BUT  the flyer is full of things I need,  including bandaids and insoles.... to put together a $40 sale today might be a stretch,  so do I limp along till I get home,  change my socks and shoes and hope for a better batch of LnG offers to combine with a potential email coupon next week or buy stuff I don't REALLY need to get the miles today??? *




Maybe two shops and the new flyer has a fair amount of airmiles.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Raimiette said:


> Can someone explain to me how Rexall's flyer weeks work now?  It appears that Thursday this and last week there are just no deals because each flyer ended on the Wednesday and started again on the Friday.  Is this normal?  It seems odd they would have 1 day of the week in which there are no deals whatsoever...
> 
> EDIT:  Never mind, I took a look on Smart Canunks and apparently this is completely normal for Rexall to do.  It's weird.



Agreed. Super weird. I want to go there on my break to take advantage of the Spent $40, get 60 AM deal and the $10 off coupon but I can't pull up a flyer for today to see what the deals are ahead of time. I've never seen any other store work their flyers like this.

So I just need to spend $50+ before taxes and the $10 off coupon to get the 60 AM, right? Plus whatever miles I can find in store.


----------



## bababear_50

FLVacationGirl said:


> Agreed. Super weird. I want to go there on my break to take advantage of the Spent $40, get 60 AM deal and the $10 off coupon but I can't pull up a flyer for today to see what the deals are ahead of time. I've never seen any other store work their flyers like this.
> 
> So I just need to spend $50+ before taxes and the $10 off coupon to get the 60 AM, right? Plus whatever miles I can find in store.



Hi
I am thinking of doing this also BUT do i need to spend $40.00 or $50.00 to get the 60 airmiles when using the 10.00 store coupon I got last week? I thought the instore gift coupon was treated as cash?
I think only $40.00 ,,heading out soon and will report back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Staples email
In store only and one day only
spend 75.00 get 75 Bonus airmiles


----------



## FLVacationGirl

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of doing this also BUT do i need to spend $40.00 or $50.00 to get the 60 airmiles when using the 10.00 store coupon I got last week?
> I think only $40.00 ,,heading out soon and will report back.
> Hugs Mel



Oh wait, I misread it. It is spend $30, get a $10 gift coupon. (I don't have a $10 off coupon to use.)

Good luck!


----------



## bababear_50

FLVacationGirl said:


> Oh wait, I misread it. It is spend $30, get a $10 gift coupon.
> 
> Good luck!



Hi 
but that promo doesn't start till tomorrow for the instore gift coupon Feb 23...
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all
The one I am using I got from an in store promo last week. 
They do have expiry on them and mine ends today.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *O.k. so the Duck has a bit of a dilemma... today was one of my butt  crack of stupid o'clock days and on my way downtown one of my socks managed to wiggle it's way under my foot so I developed quite the interesting blister on my heel.  Luckily I'm one of those people who carries everything in my backpack/purse  and THAT includes blister bandaids, stuck it on but the dang thing is still bugging me.  Now,  I could hit up the Shoppers in the hospital lobby to look for insoles or wait till I hobble to the Rexall across from the greyhound station. BUT  the flyer is full of things I need,  including bandaids and insoles.... to put together a $40 sale today might be a stretch,  so do I limp along till I get home,  change my socks and shoes and hope for a better batch of LnG offers to combine with a potential email coupon next week or buy stuff I don't REALLY need to get the miles today??? *



Wait for MegaMiles coupons?  Unless that is still too far out for your needs.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of doing this also BUT do i need to spend $40.00 or $50.00 to get the 60 airmiles when using the 10.00 store coupon I got last week? I thought the instore gift coupon was treated as cash?
> I think only $40.00 ,,heading out soon and will report back.
> Hugs Mel



Most stores $40, you can use one $10 coupon and one $5 survey coupon and pay $25. Hope it works for you.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> but that promo doesn't start till tomorrow for the instore gift coupon Feb 23...
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all
> The one I am using I got from an in store promo last week.
> They do have expiry on them and mine ends today.
> Hugs Mel



Lol, thanks! I apparently need way more coffee this morning.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Most stores $40, you can use one $10 coupon and one $5 survey coupon and pay $25. Hope it works for you.



Hi Hon
Yep it worked,,I picked up a small set of the flameless candles I've been eyeing and Aveeno coconut hand cream--extra 10 points on the hand cream.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mab2012 said:


> Wait for MegaMiles coupons?  Unless that is still too far out for your needs.



The voice of reason,and this does makes great sense.
Hugs Mel


----------



## FLVacationGirl

K, just got back from Rexall. Ended up not finding any deals for anything I needed or wanted. Didn't spend anything.

I received an email offer on Feb 1st: Explore new Partners, get more Miles so I'll probably shop at Airmilesshops.ca instead to complete that deal. Shell 10 bonus AM on every =25L fill, Sobeys 50 bonus AM when you spend $40+. Airmilesshops.ca 15 bonus miles when you spend $40+. Use all 3, get 50 bonus AM. I just need airmilesshops.ca to complete this offer. I've shopped at Amazon a few times this month but keep forgetting to log in via the airmiles portal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> Can someone explain to me how Rexall's flyer weeks work now?  It appears that Thursday this and last week there are just no deals because each flyer ended on the Wednesday and started again on the Friday.  Is this normal?  It seems odd they would have 1 day of the week in which there are no deals whatsoever...
> 
> EDIT:  Never mind, I took a look on Smart Canunks and apparently this is completely normal for Rexall to do.  It's weird.





FLVacationGirl said:


> Agreed. Super weird. I want to go there on my break to take advantage of the Spent $40, get 60 AM deal and the $10 off coupon but I can't pull up a flyer for today to see what the deals are ahead of time. I've never seen any other store work their flyers like this.
> 
> So I just need to spend $50+ before taxes and the $10 off coupon to get the 60 AM, right? Plus whatever miles I can find in store.





FLVacationGirl said:


> K, just got back from Rexall. Ended up not finding any deals for anything I needed or wanted. Didn't spend anything.
> 
> I received an email offer on Feb 1st: Explore new Partners, get more Miles so I'll probably shop at Airmilesshops.ca instead to complete that deal. Shell 10 bonus AM on every =25L fill, Sobeys 50 bonus AM when you spend $40+. Airmilesshops.ca 15 bonus miles when you spend $40+. Use all 3, get 50 bonus AM. I just need airmilesshops.ca to complete this offer. I've shopped at Amazon a few times this month but keep forgetting to log in via the airmiles portal.



*Rexall occasionally (but not always) has flyers that don't include Thursdays -- those weeks there are big words that make it sounds exciting*
**
*The one that starts tomorrow DOES include Thursday, and in my opinion is a heck of a lot better than this week's was. You can filter the flyer on the Rexall site to show you AM deals and this one had 8 i think but the one that starts tomorrow has 43!!! They have a bunch of offers on the P & G products  and you can find coupons for those on their site as well to increase you bang for your buck. You have to print them off -- can't use your mobile device for these.*

*I didn't get the email to use multiple offers like that! Just be sure you follow the procedure for shopping --- there is information on this in the first post *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe two shops and the new flyer has a fair amount of airmiles.
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-february-23-to-march-1/all
> Hugs Mel





mab2012 said:


> Wait for MegaMiles coupons?  Unless that is still too far out for your needs.





bababear_50 said:


> The voice of reason,and this does makes great sense.
> Hugs Mel


*I'm not sure if i can handle a shop today or not, i managed to hobble to the bus and hubby picked me up when i got back to the city -- really wanted to get those cash miles for the Mega Miles promo because there will more than likely be at least one offer to do that!*

*I can't wait till March 8th .. the blister is on my heel, already very large and about ready to open up  The flyer tomorrow is AMAZING for me though, both bandaids  AND insoles have bonus miles and are on sale!  I'm sure there will be things i need  once March 8th rolls around so I'll be able to do the MM promo as well (there are advantages to being this old and "broken")*


----------



## ottawamom

TinkFan625 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have been able to collect so many miles thanks to all your tips.  So just had miles post from last weeks trip to Safeway .... 1000 bonus miles plus 69 miles.
> Our family had to organize a lunch for a 200 people.  This meant ordering meat, cheese,  veggie trays to feed everyone.  So I ordered from Safeway of course. When paying we split order up so could use 100 for $100 promo multiple times.
> Hubby and my dad tell me I am obsessed when it comes to collecting.  But don’t hear them complaining when I book flights and tickets to Disney with all my air miles.  Thanks everyone.



Have a great trip. Enjoy the fruits of your labour (AM collecting).


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I hope my Sobeys airmiles post today as I really want to change over to cash airmiles but I have one more travel certificate to buy before I do that. Why can't all sponsors post airmiles like Rexall does?
> Hugs Mel



I switched to Cash on Tuesday (3am). My shopping from last week (Feb 17 posted) all came through to my Dream account (as they should have). I was concerned they might have ended up in my Cash account but they posted as I had anticipated. I now have 200AM in my Cash account (Rexall posted this morning) so I have switched it back to Dream (3am Friday).

Your shopping from last week should post to whatever your account was set to on Saturday.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *O.k. so the Duck has a bit of a dilemma... today was one of my butt  crack of stupid o'clock days and on my way downtown one of my socks managed to wiggle it's way under my foot so I developed quite the interesting blister on my heel.  Luckily I'm one of those people who carries everything in my backpack/purse  and THAT includes blister bandaids, stuck it on but the dang thing is still bugging me.  Now,  I could hit up the Shoppers in the hospital lobby to look for insoles or wait till I hobble to the Rexall across from the greyhound station. BUT  the flyer is full of things I need,  including bandaids and insoles.... to put together a $40 sale today might be a stretch,  so do I limp along till I get home,  change my socks and shoes and hope for a better batch of LnG offers to combine with a potential email coupon next week or buy stuff I don't REALLY need to get the miles today??? *



Sometimes we just need to suffer a little for our craft. What's the saying no gain without pain. Just kidding!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Staples email
> In store only and one day only
> spend 75.00 get 75 Bonus airmiles



I need printer ink. That would take care of it. But do I want to do that now or hold out for Mega Miles? Was that targeted or do you think it is a general email?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I need printer ink. That would take care of it. But do I want to do that now or hold out for Mega Miles? Was that targeted or do you think it is a general email?



Hi Hon
I went to staples web site and it's posted there and there is a link to get a coupon,,,I need ink also.
Hugs Mel

Link here
https://www.staples.ca/sbdca/en_CA/....html?icid=HP:HP:HWOW:AirMiles:RESP:1122016:3


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if i can handle a shop today or not, i managed to hobble to the bus and hubby picked me up when i got back to the city -- really wanted to get those cash miles for the Mega Miles promo because there will more than likely be at least one offer to do that!*
> 
> *I can't wait till March 8th .. the blister is on my heel, already very large and about ready to open up  The flyer tomorrow is AMAZING for me though, both bandaids  AND insoles have bonus miles and are on sale!  I'm sure there will be things i need  once March 8th rolls around so I'll be able to do the MM promo as well (there are advantages to being this old and "broken")*




Healing Hugs being sent your way!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I need printer ink. That would take care of it. But do I want to do that now or hold out for Mega Miles? Was that targeted or do you think it is a general email?


*It's a general email -- we have it too. Side note regarding printer ink, we bought an Epson Eco-tank printer last year during Mega Miles thru the airmilesshop portal and earned a TON of miles. It cost just over $600 but we haven't even gone thru a quarter of the ink included! We were spending (easily) over $100 every other month on ink so this printer has more than paid for itself!*


----------



## ottawamom

Ours is an Epson I don't know which model. DH complains that I go through too much ink printing out my weekly offers etc. I just like to think of it as I print so that the ink doesn't dry up and get wasted.

He says next printer he gets will be a laser printer (the ink is a powder that never dries out?) but it doesn't come with colours so I told him he could keep that one in his office, I'll keep this one.

Just printed off the Staples coupon and used more ink


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Ours is an Epson I don't know which model. DH complains that I go through too much ink printing out my weekly offers etc. I just like to think of it as I print so that the ink doesn't dry up and get wasted.
> 
> He says next printer he gets will be a laser printer (the ink is a powder that never dries out?) but it doesn't come with colours so I told him he could keep that one in his office, I'll keep this one.
> 
> Just printed off the Staples coupon and used more ink



Colour laser printers exist but are more $$$.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is the printer we have .. AWESOME (maybe --- this type anyway, but i DID order it online)*
*https://www.staples.ca/en/Epson-Wor...r-Copier-and-Fax/product_1694234_1-CA_1_20001*

***Edited to add yup this one!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is the printer we have .. AWESOME (maybe --- this type anyway, but i DID order it online)*
> *https://www.staples.ca/en/Epson-Wor...r-Copier-and-Fax/product_1694234_1-CA_1_20001*


To expensive for my blood but I only print about 20 sheets a month.  I LOVE that it is refillable though, I will be looking for that option with my next printer.  It looks so much easier.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Does anyone know if the $10 off gift coupon on $30 spend at Rexall Fri-Sun is just for seniors?  It seems like on one version of the flyer it says this but on another version for phones it omits this fact.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Does anyone know if the $10 off gift coupon on $30 spend at Rexall Fri-Sun is just for seniors?  It seems like on one version of the flyer it says this but on another version for phones it omits this fact.



Hi Hon
The way I am reading it is
On Tuesday Feb 27
Seniors get 20% off PLUS get a free store gift coupon for $10.00 when they spend $50.00 dollars
Hugs Mel






See next post
Fri Feb 23 to Sunday Feb. 25th
Spend $30.00 and get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon.


----------



## bababear_50

PG Everday coupons to use at Rexall
https://www.pgeveryday.ca/tag/printable-coupons


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Had an okay shop at Foodland on my home from work tonight...spent $51.76 and got 48 Air Miles...

thanks for the information about Staples....I too need some printer ink and some paper....so it looks like a trip to Staples on Saturday....


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Ours is an Epson I don't know which model. DH complains that I go through too much ink printing out my weekly offers etc. I just like to think of it as I print so that the ink doesn't dry up and get wasted.
> 
> He says next printer he gets will be a laser printer (the ink is a powder that never dries out?) but it doesn't come with colours so I told him he could keep that one in his office, I'll keep this one.
> 
> Just printed off the Staples coupon and used more ink


I have an Epson too and you can get the cartridges refilled at Costco for less than half the price. In fact you can refill most cartridges there for a fraction of the cost .

http://costcoinkjetrefill.ca/

 darn.. doesn’t look like they do it in Ottawa.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So guess who only needs 7 more AM to make Onyx for this year already? 

Well, I can't say I really earned it - 3,150 AM were compliments of AM for their screw up of that Disney ticket order.  But, I will make sure I still get as many as possible because I don't trust that at some point in time they say that it shouldn't count towards it.

But for now, I'll do that happy dance!  lol


----------



## ottawamom

I've got just under 1000 to go on my account till ONYX. It will be a while till I get there because I'm strategically shopping on three different cards at the moment. Preparing for all eventualities for Mega Miles.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Ok thanks - I missed the tiny print on the seniors day that say $50 vs the $30 on the other.


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> So guess who only needs 7 more AM to make Onyx for this year already?
> 
> Well, I can't say I really earned it - 3,150 AM were compliments of AM for their screw up of that Disney ticket order.  But, I will make sure I still get as many as possible because I don't trust that at some point in time they say that it shouldn't count towards it.
> 
> But for now, I'll do that happy dance!  lol





ottawamom said:


> I've got just under 1000 to go on my account till ONYX. It will be a while till I get there because I'm strategically shopping on three different cards at the moment. Preparing for all eventualities for Mega Miles.



You 2 are off to a great start. If it wasnt for my 2000 from STB I would had 5... Yup have a whole 2005 for this year. 
Hmmm would love bacon deal instead of pickle this year.  Come on bacon.


----------



## Silvermist999

The Staples AM deal should have come last week....Costco had a great deal on our printer ink last week so we are fully stocked for the next little while.  I'll just continue to work towards my Shell AM deal.  On a side note, my PC Optimum balance is already worth over $125, thanks to to the recent merger of the two programs. Time to redeem for another gift card soon I think!


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if i can handle a shop today or not, i managed to hobble to the bus and hubby picked me up when i got back to the city -- really wanted to get those cash miles for the Mega Miles promo because there will more than likely be at least one offer to do that!*
> 
> *I can't wait till March 8th .. the blister is on my heel, already very large and about ready to open up  The flyer tomorrow is AMAZING for me though, both bandaids  AND insoles have bonus miles and are on sale!  I'm sure there will be things i need  once March 8th rolls around so I'll be able to do the MM promo as well (there are advantages to being this old and "broken")*



Hope your feet are better today!  Blisters are the worst.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> Time to redeem for another gift card soon I think!



I"m not sure what type of gift card you will be purchasing.  but i recently found out that any Mastercard or Visa gc you purchase if they are not used within a year...they will start to charge you  4.95 per month to " hold and keep the card active " for you.  I found this out when one of our sons was finally using a GC he got as an xmas gift last year ( 2016 ) and it wasn't worth it's full value.  When I called them about it...that's what I was told.  I made a fuss over it because it was one for our kids and they did send me a small valued card to appease me.  But I was NOT impressed.  So this is just a heads up if you were going to purchase a Mastercard or Visa one.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

That is against the law in Ontario - gift cards cannot be depreciated or a charge scheme to devalue


----------



## ottawamom

I think they get away with it because they are considered to be a prepaid CC not a Gift Card.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If you read on the back of the package...it clearly states on there.  They are hoping that no one notices or makes a fuss over it.  I'm in Alberta...and yes it's against the law here too...but they are doing it.


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> That is against the law in Ontario - gift cards cannot be depreciated or a charge scheme to devalue





ottawamom said:


> I think they get away with it because they are considered to be a prepaid CC not a Gift Card.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> If you read on the back of the package...it clearly states on there.  They are hoping that no one notices or makes a fuss over it.  I'm in Alberta...and yes it's against the law here too...but they are doing it.


The law is specific about GC that are direct related to one store or restaurant. For prepaid visa/mc or even malls ie.Yorkdale they can still charge a fee after a year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Hope your feet are better today!  Blisters are the worst.


*Thanks! I'm just glad that it's warm enough and that most of the snow has melted so i can wear my running shoes instead of my boots! Since the stupid blister is on the bottom of my foot I'm spending a fair bit of time walking on tip-toes and my boots are too clunky to let me do that (my calves are ridiculously sore today, so out of shape!!)*


----------



## tinkerone

So my perfect Air Miles purchased flight just got canceled.    The times could not have been better, morning flight, getting us to the port with lots of time.  Then, this morning, I received an email stating the times have been changed, we would now have to wait 8 hours between our connecting flights (it was 1 hour 20 minutes) and the flight would not get us to FLL until 5:57 p.m..  Our ship would have sailed by then.
However, AM was great and credited us back all our AM and the fees charged.  Now I have to call Air Canada and get the cost of our pre-booked seats back.  Hope that goes as easily.

I am however very disappointed.  Time to start searching flights......again!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> So my perfect Air Miles purchased flight just got canceled.    The times could not have been better, morning flight, getting us to the port with lots of time.



Were you flying in the same day as the cruise?  I would consider the day prior in case of any flight delays...


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Were you flying in the same day as the cruise?  I would consider the day prior in case of any flight delays...


Thanks but we can't do that, the ability is just not there.  We do have fingers and toes crossed.  

Anyone have any thoughts on Park and Fly hotels in the Toronto area?


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> So my perfect Air Miles purchased flight just got canceled.    The times could not have been better, morning flight, getting us to the port with lots of time.  Then, this morning, I received an email stating the times have been changed, we would now have to wait 8 hours between our connecting flights (it was 1 hour 20 minutes) and the flight would not get us to FLL until 5:57 p.m..  Our ship would have sailed by then.
> However, AM was great and credited us back all our AM and the fees charged.  Now I have to call Air Canada and get the cost of our pre-booked seats back.  Hope that goes as easily.
> 
> I am however very disappointed.  Time to start searching flights......again!



I hear you. I'm surprised they (AM) didn't give you more options than that. In 2016 we were flying to Orlando on a Sunday - Sunday group of flights. Air Canada did away with the Sunday flight and I was able to get AM to book us on a Saturday - Saturday itinerary instead. This was 5 months out when the change was made.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Were you flying in the same day as the cruise?  I would consider the day prior in case of any flight delays...





tinkerone said:


> Thanks but we can't do that, the ability is just not there.  We do have fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on Park and Fly hotels in the Toronto area?


I agree with ilovetotravell1977. Do all you can to have a flight the day before a cruise. I have witnessed and heard too many stories of missed ships because flight delays. They dont wait, and then it is your expense to catch the cruise at the next port, if you can. And no refunds for missed cruises unless you get great cancellation insurance.
As for hotels in the TO area. Nothing really for Park and Fly. There is ALT that I know some have used with AM.
Can you try connecting from another airport?


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall L&G this week, spend 30 Get $10GC (2 more days), 1L coke get 2AM, mouthwash 5AM, shavers whopping 10AM, doritos 5AM and cleansing cloths 10AM. Don't anyone push me down in the stampede to the store . Maybe they'll add another spend x get 50AM next week?


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I used to fly out the day before a cruise. Next cruise I plan on flying out 2 days before just to be extra safe. (Was just telling my husband my plan this morning.) Good luck Tinkerone!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks! I'm just glad that it's warm enough and that most of the snow has melted so i can wear my running shoes instead of my boots! Since the stupid blister is on the bottom of my foot I'm spending a fair bit of time walking on tip-toes and my boots are too clunky to let me do that (my calves are ridiculously sore today, so out of shape!!)*



I plan to try and start my walking routine this evening because I am going to hurt so MUCH if I don't when we head to Disney/Universal in 3 weeks. Hugs to you Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Rexall L&G this week, spend 30 Get $10GC (2 more days), 1L coke get 2AM, mouthwash 5AM, shavers whopping 10AM, doritos 5AM and cleansing cloths 10AM. Don't anyone push me down in the stampede to the store . Maybe they'll add another spend x get 50AM next week?



I'm liking your post and  (I got the same offers),,,I don't drink coke and eat Doritos either.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Best Wishes Tinkerone
https://www.airportparkingreservati...MIwJm5uPC82QIVGrXACh2kegv9EAAYAyAAEgJvm_D_BwE

https://www.ca.kayak.com/horizon/se...&g_kw=airport+hotels+park+fly&aid=14198977099


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Thanks but we can't do that, the ability is just not there.  We do have fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on Park and Fly hotels in the Toronto area?


*We've used the ALT and LOVED it, very basic but great service, perfect beds & shower and the staff is great. It's within walking distance of the Value Parking lot so easy access to the LINK train. They have parknfly packages if you book directly. We have used the Travel Hub but you can only get rooms with one bed thru any site other than direct and they do NOT have cots. Their package includes 1 night stay and 8 nights parking for $259 + tax for 1 bed or $299 for 2 beds -- price is the same every single day of the year BTW*
*ONE NIGHT STAY + 8 NIGHTS PARKING*

*Flying from Toronto Pearson International Airport? Need to park your vehicle while you’re away?*
*This package includes:*
*- One room*
*- 8 nights indoor parking for one vehicle*
*- No set checkout time: leave your room whenever you like at no extra cost! (Subject to hotel availability.) *
*- WiFi access*
*- Access to the well-equipped gym 24 hours a day*

*Thanks to this offer, you can leave your vehicle in the airport’s secure indoor parking lot with total peace of mind as it is monitored 24/7, and located next to the hotel.*
*ALT park n fly package*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The ALT hotel in Halifax is really nice too.  And reasonably priced.


----------



## bababear_50

Heading out to Foodland to pick up some air miles deals--flipped my account to cash (yesterday) in preparation of Spring Mgga Miles promo.
Headed with DS later today to check out Staples.
Happy airmiling and happy weekend everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

bababear_50 said:


> Heading out to Foodland to pick up some air miles deals--flipped my account to cash (yesterday) in preparation of Spring Mgga Miles promo.
> Headed with DS later today to check out Staples.
> Happy airmiling and happy weekend everyone!
> Hugs Mel


Hi everyone
so I have never done cash miles but this intrigues me...can you help me understand what the benefit would be to switch for the mega miles event?(which I'm totally excited for!) 
I've never done it before but am open to it.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Completely forgot about about seeing Wonder at the Cineplex today...was driving home after shopping at Metro and Staples and thought, something was on special today...get home and was unpacking the groceries and saw the ticket on the fridge...looked at the clock and it was 10:45 am...oh well...It was not meant to be....did notice that Wonder is playing on demand for $6.95, which is probably way cheaper than what I would have paid for popcorn at the theatre...and it will be quieter watching it in the family room than in the theatre....


----------



## bababear_50

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> so I have never done cash miles but this intrigues me...can you help me understand what the benefit would be to switch for the mega miles event?(which I'm totally excited for!)
> I've never done it before but am open to it.



Hi
So usually there is an offer or two when they run a Mega Miles promo,,,

example:
spend (use) 95 cash airmiles (which is worth $10.00 store cash) at Sobeys OR  /Foodland OR /Metro /OR Rexall and you have met one of your offer spends.

Last time around there were 4 or more of these offers and I had no "cash airmiles" to do any of the offers. So for the next couple of days I am restocking my cash airmiles to be prepared should the Spring Mega miles promo have these type of offers again..
I will switch back to dream miles in a few days when the purchases I've made post to my account under cash.

*****Remember it does take at least till 3 am the following day that you make a change to your airmiles balance to take effect--you will receive an email from airmiles telling you that a change has been made to your account and when the change will take effect*******

I hope that explanation helps a bit.
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Completely forgot about about seeing Wonder at the Cineplex today...was driving home after shopping at Metro and Staples and thought, something was on special today...get home and was unpacking the groceries and saw the ticket on the fridge...looked at the clock and it was 10:45 am...oh well...It was not meant to be....did notice that Wonder is playing on demand for $6.95, which is probably way cheaper than what I would have paid for popcorn at the theatre...and it will be quieter watching it in the family room than in the theatre....


Shoot I forgot about those free movie passes.  Would be something good to take the grandson to, because he rarely sits through a movie, then it's not so bad when it's free! lol


----------



## bababear_50

Stocked up on Prime meat products and a few targeted airmiles
Total spend $91.00
Total airmiles 164

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> so I have never done cash miles but this intrigues me...can you help me understand what the benefit would be to switch for the mega miles event?(which I'm totally excited for!)
> I've never done it before but am open to it.


*Mel explained the WHY for collecting some cash miles but in case you don't know HOW here's a link that explains the benefits/rewards and how to actually do it! I would suggest 100% cash until you have enough to do ~ 2 transactions =190 Cash Miles Be sure to complete the whole switch over -- there is one final page that looks like this. The change won't happen till 3 am the following day*
*Cash Miles Overview*

*As SOON as you change to Cash Miles make sure you LOCK your Cash account. To redeem miles you simply need to swipe your card and poof, gone. There is no need to enter a PIN meaning anyone can use those hard earned miles by mistake!!*
*To do that, hover over the little arrow beside "Your profile" and click on Lock Cash Account. When you're ready to use them follow the same procedure to unlock -- you'll need to use your PIN to unlock. You can do this thru the APP as well but I'm not sure of the process since my phone can't handle that app (memory & battery hog!!!)*
*Lock/Unlock Cash Account*


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Shoot I forgot about those free movie passes.  Would be something good to take the grandson to, because he rarely sits through a movie, then it's not so bad when it's free! lol


*This promo is good thru till May 19th, plenty of time to get stuck in a theatre with a bunch of kids *
*Free Cineplex Movie Passes*

****EDITED TO ADD -- if anyone has any interest in this promo, it looks like anyone can use the codes the site generates and because you will turn around and enter them into your Cineplex account there will be no way to know which card got them. SO i have 6 sitting here i won't use that are up for grabs!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Heading out to Foodland to pick up some air miles deals--flipped my account to cash (yesterday) in preparation of Spring Mgga Miles promo.
> Headed with DS later today to check out Staples.
> Happy airmiling and happy weekend everyone!
> Hugs Mel



Good idea to save some money in cash for Spring Mega Miles, hadn't thought this through yet, thank you! 

Went to Staples today, coupon code on receipt for the 75 ams, now just need to wait up to 120 days lol.

Staples had the Spring Mega Miles coupon available promoting it, Staples coupon only.  10x wus $75, not great but it's their usual promo amount I think.


----------



## FayeW

bababear_50 said:


> I hope my Sobeys airmiles post today as I really want to change over to cash airmiles but I have one more travel certificate to buy before I do that. Why can't all sponsors post airmiles like Rexall does?
> Hugs Mel



Out of curiosity, why are you switching to cash miles? I've thought about it but I really like saving my dream miles for travel certificate. I am afraid that if I switch to cash reward I will just blow it $10 at a time.


----------



## AussieAsh

Hi, 
My friend and I went to the dinner too and sat by your son.  We had a great time chatting with him and his wife.  He was right the food and drinks were awesome!  Plus he won some wine and I won 250 miles.  Not a bad night


----------



## Donald - my hero

FayeW said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you switching to cash miles? I've thought about it but I really like saving my dream miles for travel certificate. I am afraid that if I switch to cash reward I will just blow it $10 at a time.


*Mel explained it a couple of posts up ... all we are doing is getting enough cash miles to be ready for using a coupon or two during the Mega Miles promo. You won't "blow" the miles if you keep your Cash account locked and only use them for specific promos. One offer late last year at Sobeys was use 95 cash miles get 95 miles ...by that point i had already switched back to dream miles so those 95 miles went from one column to the other AND i got $10.00 worth of groceries free. Once i have enough for 2 redemptions I will go back to 100% Dream*


----------



## FayeW

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mel explained it a couple of posts up ... all we are doing is getting enough cash miles to be ready for using a coupon or two during the Mega Miles promo. You won't "blow" the miles if you keep your Cash account locked and only use them for specific promos. One offer late last year at Sobeys was use 95 cash miles get 95 miles ...by that point i had already switched back to dream miles so those 95 miles went from one column to the other AND i got $10.00 worth of groceries free. Once i have enough for 2 redemptions I will go back to 100% Dream*



Good thinking! I will go look for the other post and read up on it.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Completely forgot about about seeing Wonder at the Cineplex today...was driving home after shopping at Metro and Staples and thought, something was on special today...get home and was unpacking the groceries and saw the ticket on the fridge...looked at the clock and it was 10:45 am...oh well...It was not meant to be....did notice that Wonder is playing on demand for $6.95, which is probably way cheaper than what I would have paid for popcorn at the theatre...and it will be quieter watching it in the family room than in the theatre....



I went to see Wonder with my in-laws. There were maybe 10 people under the age of 25. The rest of the theater was adults. It was a real good tear jerker of a movie. So many things to pull at your heartstrings. They said the theater was sold out but others must have ventured off to another movie because there was still room in our theater. The theatre didn't start to get full until maybe 10 minutes before the movie.

We didn't eat any popcorn so it was a good/inexpensive mid-day movie.


----------



## bababear_50

AussieAsh said:


> Hi,
> My friend and I went to the dinner too and sat by your son.  We had a great time chatting with him and his wife.  He was right the food and drinks were awesome!  Plus he won some wine and I won 250 miles.  Not a bad night



Well Hello AussieAsh
Ryan told me about meeting you and how you won 250 airmiles ,,so happy for you!
They were just visiting me today and said again what a lovely time they had.
He told me about the wine but insists I have to come visit his new home in order to try a glass.lol
Welcome to our DIS Airmiles family.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my Oh my..........I can see!!!! I bought a new computer monitor and it is so bright!
I truly hope Staples won't take 120 days to post ,,,but I did manage 2/ 75 airmile deals.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I"m not sure what type of gift card you will be purchasing.  but i recently found out that any Mastercard or Visa gc you purchase if they are not used within a year...they will start to charge you  4.95 per month to " hold and keep the card active " for you.  I found this out when one of our sons was finally using a GC he got as an xmas gift last year ( 2016 ) and it wasn't worth it's full value.  When I called them about it...that's what I was told.  I made a fuss over it because it was one for our kids and they did send me a small valued card to appease me.  But I was NOT impressed.  So this is just a heads up if you were going to purchase a Mastercard or Visa one.



Thanks for the heads up.  I know from experience they charge like $5.95 just to activate the gift card, but that's crazy to penalize for not using it within a year.


----------



## kitntrip

My airmiles day today: 

Went to staples to take advantage of the spend $75 get 75 airmiles. I needed printer ink so easy enough. I get to staples and there's also a promotion when I get a $15 gc when I buy 2 hp inks, which is what I needed. So I picked up my 4 colours and a bag of eggies to get my $75 minimum, and received a $30 gc.

Had to go to Sobeys but there wasn't much for AM, so I printed out the 150 AM when you spend $150 from the hub, plus a couple others. I meant to redeem my cash miles since it was lowered to 75 for $10, but I forgot to unlock my account. I'll go back tomorrow though and pick up a few things I forgot, and redeem it tomorrow.


----------



## osully

Hey all - sorry to bring up the WDW tickets again but I have loaded the 7 day WDW Adult tickets for myself and my husband into MDE. I did find on page 516 what others saw in their MDE. Mine also shows no ticket expiry date. Just the colourful boxes. I'm using an iPhone 6S and my apps and everything are up to date. 

Am I missing something?

Trying to find out if mine expire before 2030. 

Don't see any valid til date on the website for MDE either.


----------



## Aladora

osully said:


> Hey all - sorry to bring up the WDW tickets again but I have loaded the 7 day WDW Adult tickets for myself and my husband into MDE. I did find on page 516 what others saw in their MDE. Mine also shows no ticket expiry date. Just the colourful boxes. I'm using an iPhone 6S and my apps and everything are up to date.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Trying to find out if mine expire before 2030.
> 
> Don't see any valid til date on the website for MDE either.



Interesting. Mine used to show a 2030 expiry date but now none of them show any days at all.


----------



## AngelDisney

Aladora said:


> Interesting. Mine used to show a 2030 expiry date but now none of them show any days at all.


I got two non-expiring Canadian tickets from Airmiles last July and they still show valid through 2030-12-31 on my MDE.


----------



## WifeofZeusse

Silvermist999 said:


> The Staples AM deal should have come last week....Costco had a great deal on our printer ink last week so we are fully stocked for the next little while.  I'll just continue to work towards my Shell AM deal.  On a side note, my PC Optimum balance is already worth over $125, thanks to to the recent merger of the two programs. Time to redeem for another gift card soon I think!



Can PC Optimum points be used for gift cards? I'd like to use mine for the Disney gift card.


----------



## Days In the Sun

WifeofZeusse said:


> Can PC Optimum points be used for gift cards? I'd like to use mine for the Disney gift card.



Not really, from what I understand you can't just buy a gift card and pay with points.  Some people buy say $50 worth of product and a $50 Disney gift card and redeem $50 in points and pay $50.  The product is what qualifies for the $50 redemption, not the gift card.  They use this method as a way to save up for their Disney trip.


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Hey all - sorry to bring up the WDW tickets again but I have loaded the 7 day WDW Adult tickets for myself and my husband into MDE. I did find on page 516 what others saw in their MDE. Mine also shows no ticket expiry date. Just the colourful boxes. I'm using an iPhone 6S and my apps and everything are up to date.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Trying to find out if mine expire before 2030.
> 
> Don't see any valid til date on the website for MDE either.



I think it depends on the ticket and the version you are on.  My android, on the most current release shows the following:

2018 tickets
4d Cdn tickets bought direct not activated, 0 days valid through blank

early 2017 tickets (prior deal)
8d hopper, Cdn am tickets activated and upgraded, 8 days valid through 12/31/2030
8D hopper, Cdn am tickets activated and upgraded but not linked before being upgraded, 8 days valid through blank
5D Cdn am tickets not activated, 0 days valid through blank


Two weeks ago, or whenever this was being discussed (page 516), I was getting different results on two different versions, I just didn't post.  I have an old model ipad that is incompatible with the current version, it was on the current version last year.  That version would only show the first 7 tickets, so only 2017 ones and if I recall correctly they all said expire 2030 at the same time I was getting blanks on my phone for the same tickets.  Unfortunately, I can't get into it at the moment to report today's status, it's now locking me out.  IMHO, it could be something as simple as the programmer's code on different versions, "If date blank display 12/31/2030".  Just a thought.

I really don't think we will know if the Fall 2017/2018 expiry dates are longer than Dec 31, 2018 until someone takes one to guest services and asks how long they have to activate it. I can't do it until the end of August lol.

Edit: @osully, I am back into my ipad version now, must have been doing an upgrade yesterday as it has changed.  My ipad version is not getting anything showing the expiry date or number of days on my last's years 5d Cdn am certificates and the 4d Cdn tickets bought direct.  I think we are both seeing the same thing, colourful boxes lol. I rechecked the android version and it still says the above.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Home from Metro rather successful hunting trip, but only because i need calcium which = yogurt!! I picked out 5 of the ones on sale with 50 AM, stood there for a fair length of time pondering if i should get 10 but eventually talked myself out of it (I mean come on, $35.00 worth of yogurt?!?!?) Got to the till, and I scanned while hubby bagged (the self-check really fits in perfectly with his OCD streak which forces him to bag even when we use a cashier!). The employee who oversees the self-scan area confirmed that the coupons are now loaded to our card and will only work once (sigh) and then asked why I only bought 5 yogurts "It's your favourite isn't it? Why only 5? If you buy 10 that's enough miles for $10 of free groceries!" So yup, back to far end of the store (upped the step count towards my Carrot APP to earn more free movies  ) and found 5 packages that are good till April 4th. 

Final total --$81.07 for a total 118 miles*
*Now i need to figure out how those miles will be posted? I can't find the terms & conditions related to how/when miles post, can someone help? Will today's miles post as Cash (forgot to toggle back to dream after i didn't shop at Rexall) or as Dream if i change it since my Metro is terrible, still waiting for Feb 4th to post.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Haha sounds like my Safeway I go to, the dairy manager is seriously always trying to sell me something...  it's a running joke now in my household, as they have awesome clearance markdown there, but the guy chases you down like he's going to put it in your basket anyway if you say no!   "you need more yogurt?  Any dips?  Do you need sour cream for anything?  We have LOTS of cheeeeeeese!!!"


----------



## ottawamom

Metro is interesting at the moment. It used to be that they would accumulate all earnings Sunday - Saturday and post on with the Saturday date. Miles would show up the following Wednesday. But what I have noticed recently is that they are showing up in my account with the date I made the purchase. They still don't post until the following Wednesday but where they used to show the Saturday date they now show the date I made the purchase. I don't know if the date I made the purchase becomes the posting date or not. I usually shop at Metro on Thursday and that's the date that has been showing up in my account.

From the Metro website:
$20 = 1
AIR MILES® Reward Mile
Every $20 on your cumulative weekly spend (Sun-Sat)


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Metro is interesting at the moment. It used to be that they would accumulate all earnings Sunday - Saturday and post on with the Saturday date. Miles would show up the following Wednesday. But what I have noticed recently is that they are showing up in my account with the date I made the purchase. They still don't post until the following Wednesday but where they used to show the Saturday date they now show the date I made the purchase. I don't know if the date I made the purchase becomes the posting date or not. I usually shop at Metro on Thursday and that's the date that has been showing up in my account.
> 
> From the Metro website:
> $20 = 1
> AIR MILES® Reward Mile
> Every $20 on your cumulative weekly spend (Sun-Sat)


*Yes, my Metro miles always post with the date i shopped but sometimes not for weeks (or during their renos .. MONTHS!) I've just never had my cash miles toggled on when i shopped there and i need to know if i should still do a Rexall trip this week as cash or back to dream *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Final total --$81.07 for a total 118 miles*
> *Now i need to figure out how those miles will be posted? I can't find the terms & conditions related to how/when miles post, can someone help? Will today's miles post as Cash (forgot to toggle back to dream after i didn't shop at Rexall) or as Dream if i change it since my Metro is terrible, still waiting for Feb 4th to post.*



When I had an issue with my AM posting as cash when the purchase was made when my account was set to dream, AM told me that regardless of what your account is set at when you make your purchase, it will be what your account is set at when it posts.  So it you make a purchase today at Staples and your account is set to Dream, but Stapes doesn't post those AM for say 45 days and your account at that time is set to Cash, it will post to cash.  I told them that it should be credited as per your account the day the purchase was made, but they disagreed with me.  Because of this, I have left my account set to Dream.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, my Metro miles always post with the date i shopped but sometimes not for weeks (or during their renos .. MONTHS!) I've just never had my cash miles toggled on when i shopped there and i need to know if i should still do a Rexall trip this week as cash or back to dream *



Given that your Metro is slow to post (March 7th at the earliest) I would do a Rexall purchase that way you'll be guaranteed enough Cash AM to do whatever is needed during the promotion.


----------



## ottawamom

Staples promotion posted today. That was really quick.


----------



## bababear_50

I love the word toggled,,lol
Mine are "toggled" right now too!
I want to set back to Dream but I'm worried everything I did on the weekend to earn cash airmiles will be posted to dream.
I will try to be a bit patient.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Staples promotion posted today. That was really quick.



My regular Staples posted 2 points and 3 points but the two 75 bonus points haven't?
I guess bonus points take awhile.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Rexall is pretty much right away and Metro accumulates Sun to Sat and posts Wed - so can I ask what is the Sobeys schedule?  Just wondering because I joined Air Miles back at start of month (recent convert from Aeroplan) and I haven't seen a single Sobeys point posted, but Metro, Shell, and Rexall all seem ok....


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall is pretty much right away and Metro accumulates Sun to Sat and posts Wed - so can I ask what is the Sobeys schedule?  Just wondering because I joined Air Miles back at start of month (recent convert from Aeroplan) and I haven't seen a single Sobeys point posted, but Metro, Shell, and Rexall all seem ok....



I just looked at my past History for Sobeys and I have
Jan 13
Jan 20
Jan 27
Feb 3
Feb 10
No points posted for yesterday--Feb 24th ??
which would making posting of points for Sobeys on Saturdays BUT I didn not get any posted yesterday??? Hopefully someone else has some ideas.....................
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> My regular Staples posted 2 points and 3 points but the two 75 bonus points haven't?
> I guess bonus points take awhile.
> Hugs Mel



I shopped at Staples yesterday for the 75AM promotion and they already posted my base AM and 75 bonus AM.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Staples promotion posted today. That was really quick.



Have mine as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I love the word toggled,,lol
> Mine are "toggled" right now too!
> I want to set back to Dream but I'm worried everything I did on the weekend to earn cash airmiles will be posted to dream.
> I will try to be a bit patient.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> P.S. O/T Off Topic
> OKW (My current home resort) won and I decided to save a bit of money and buy resale--made an offer this morning on a small point contract --offer was accepted but I will have to wait to see if DVC exercises their  F.R.O.R. (First right Of refusal ).Fingers crossed.



Good luck!


----------



## bababear_50

Maybe my Staples points are be held in a "toggled " account,,lol,,lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall is pretty much right away and Metro accumulates Sun to Sat and posts Wed - so can I ask what is the Sobeys schedule?  Just wondering because I joined Air Miles back at start of month (recent convert from Aeroplan) and I haven't seen a single Sobeys point posted, but Metro, Shell, and Rexall all seem ok....



As bababear_50 has said, they post weekly, Wednesday evenings for most people, dated and accumulated to Saturdays, last one would have been until Feb 17, they post Wednesday around 10pm for me.   I have received up to Feb 17.

Are yours all from the same Sobeys store?  Perhaps they are having an issue?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes all the same Sobeys in Kanata - may be the store


----------



## kitntrip

My base miles for Staples posted but I didn't receive my bonus miles.


----------



## Silvermist999

WifeofZeusse said:


> Can PC Optimum points be used for gift cards? I'd like to use mine for the Disney gift card.



I was able to redeem my points under the old PC points program, just by adding a gift card (usually Visa/MC) to my groceries. It worked since I made sure I only shopped at Superstore that week, so that the gift card would be less obvious when my total spend was over $200. I'm excited to redeem my points for Disney gift cards eventually, but we don't have a trip planned yet, since we were just there last year.


----------



## osully

Looks like this week is the final week for the Shop The Block 3 transactions over $20 150AM bonus. I still haven't seen this in my account!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Looks like this week is the final week for the Shop The Block 3 transactions over $20 150AM bonus. I still haven't seen this in my account!


*Do an online chat and you should have those miles posted quickly. You are not the only person who had trouble with those --- i had both of my accounts credited with the 150 plus all the miles associated with the transactions. Arm yourself with the following:*

*date of transaction*
*name of *store**
*pre-tax amount of transaction*
*if there were any multipliers happening when you did your transactions --- was it during the 15x for Black Friday/Cyber Monday?? Did any of the stores have individual offers as well?*
*Go for it! Get those miles*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ugh. DH did the shopping this weekend and should have earned around 60-70 miles with his My Offers. NONE of them were posted on his receipt.  Not even the spend threshold one. And now I will have to call them this morning and have them essentially accuse me of lying that they didn't post. I mean, really? Do they really think people have time to call and lie about a few air miles?  They try to "get me" by asking what the total of the order was before tax.  I always have to remind them that there isn't that much tax added to groceries so it won't be a straight "add 15%" of the bill.  

grrr.


----------



## ottawamom

Good luck with that. I called (Sobeys) over two weeks ago about a loaded item that didn't post on my receipt. They were very polite on the phone and said yes they could see that I hadn't been credited with the "Lettuce" purchase. I was told the airmiles were being added and that I should see them in my account within 10-14 days. Nada. Had the same thing happen with cheese strings back in October. They never showed up and I can't be bothered to follow up with Airmiles over 7AM.

When I get one of the men on Sobeys help line I have no issue with AM being posted. But the last two times I've had the woman (can't remember her name) they have not posted as they should. Not being sexist with that comment I just don't know how else to identify the person I spoke with and had issues with.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> When I get one of the men on Sobeys help line I have no issue with AM being posted. But the last two times I've had the woman (can't remember her name) they have not posted as they should. Not being sexist with that comment I just don't know how else to identify the person I spoke with and had issues with.



That's funny because I get the opposite experience. There is one guys who always grills me. It's kind of funny.  I bet they have a tracker for your air miles number and they see how many times you call in.  One time I called him out and asked him if he thought I was lying when he was trying to stump me with the subtotal amount on my receipt.  I told him if the miles would just posted properly I wouldn't have to waste my time calling him and he wouldn't have a job.  That shut him up pretty quickly LOL


----------



## ottawamom

Double post (brain not functioning this morning)


----------



## kimbert

Most receipts (from Sobeys, but probably other stores) should have an actual Subtotal line right at the end of the list of items. It is usually followed by a tax line, and then, in bigger font and bolded, is the Total. Most groceries shouldn't have tax, yes. However, beware that in some provinces the subtotal for Air Miles spend might be a little deceiving...
For example, here in NS we can't count "fluid milk" toward any bonus programs. So if my subtotal is exactly $50.50 (if I was going for a "spend and get") but one of the items was a 2L carton of milk, I actually wouldn't have earned the points.

Now, I'm not suggesting any of your issues have been this... I know you guys are all great collectors. But the fine print can exclude some things from counting when earning AM.


----------



## alohamom

arrrggghhh I know this is the air Miles forum but I am just so frustrated with the new PC Optimum I had to rant somewhere!

My personal page still wont load offers. I just did an online chat and they are "working on it" hahaha. The customer service person gave me 5000 points for my trouble but you know-honestly-they should have this worked out by now!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

alohamom said:


> My personal page still wont load offers. I just did an online chat and they are "working on it" hahaha. The customer service person gave me 5000 points for my trouble but you know-honestly-they should have this worked out by now!!!



As a casual cashier for No Frills...I have heard of others having trouble with this too.  You are one of the " lucky" ones it seems.   Honestly it has been pretty bug free.   From what others are saying it has been a pretty smooth transition.  And *yes*...they should have this worked out by now.  It's been almost a month now since the new program rolled out.  Just hang in there...call back, live chat...keep on them over it.  They owe it to you...especially if your a loyal customer and work their program to use those promotions to get your points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> Most receipts (from Sobeys, but probably other stores) should have an actual Subtotal line right at the end of the list of items. It is usually followed by a tax line, and then, in bigger font and bolded, is the Total. Most groceries shouldn't have tax, yes. However, beware that in some provinces the subtotal for Air Miles spend might be a little deceiving...
> For example, here in NS we can't count "fluid milk" toward any bonus programs. So if my subtotal is exactly $50.50 (if I was going for a "spend and get") but one of the items was a 2L carton of milk, I actually wouldn't have earned the points.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting any of your issues have been this... I know you guys are all great collectors. But the fine print can exclude some things from counting when earning AM.



No, I realize this.  But if my spend is $40 get 15 miles and my subtotal is well over that at $180, I think I'm okay, even if we buy some fluid dairy.


----------



## alohamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> As a casual cashier for No Frills...I have heard of others having trouble with this too.  You are one of the " lucky" ones it seems.   Honestly it has been pretty bug free.   From what others are saying it has been a pretty smooth transition.  And *yes*...they should have this worked out by now.  It's been almost a month now since the new program rolled out.  Just hang in there...call back, live chat...keep on them over it.  They owe it to you...especially if your a loyal customer and work their program to use those promotions to get your points.



Thanks for your perspective @Pumpkin1172


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a rant about the new PC program as well.  With the old Optimum program, I used to get a weekly targeted offer for 4L jugs of milk, get 20x the points!  Now, I don't get those anymore as the program is essentially PC Plus, not anything like Optimum. I used to earned a lot of points in the past just from my weekly milk run! Not anymore...


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That's funny because I get the opposite experience. There is one guys who always grills me. It's kind of funny.  I bet they have a tracker for your air miles number and they see how many times you call in.  One time I called him out and asked him if he thought I was lying when he was trying to stump me with the subtotal amount on my receipt.  I told him if the miles would just posted properly I wouldn't have to waste my time calling him and he wouldn't have a job.  That shut him up pretty quickly LOL


*They actually do keep track of how many "missing mile" claims we put in .. my main account is flagged and I've been warned that i will need to be able to provide detailed proof for any "Future claims" I just about lost it that day and told the Customer non-service agent that they would discover they had more than met their match. I have every single receipt for the last 7 years (and that includes dollar stores!) so hubby can provide documentation if CRA asked for it connected to business expenses. (He claims part of household expenses on the business taxes). I told them that if THEY did their job I wouldn't need to follow up!!!*

**** this is for AM proper not the myoffer number*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Now that we all have the same non-targetted LnG offers from Rexall can anyone else see a threshold spend offer? I checked back over the last couple of weeks and we start talking about those on either Friday or Saturday. I don't have one this week and held off on my main shopping trip with the hopes i could get more miles than the flyer offers would provide (meaning i missed out on the $10 gift card) Fingers crossed for an email coupon at least*


----------



## mkmommy

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a rant about the new PC program as well.  With the old Optimum program, I used to get a weekly targeted offer for 4L jugs of milk, get 20x the points!  Now, I don't get those anymore as the program is essentially PC Plus, not anything like Optimum. I used to earned a lot of points in the past just from my weekly milk run! Not anymore...




My PC points have dried up too, I used to get between 15,000-20,000 PC points a week, with targeted offers. the last 3 weeks, I have eared 2,000.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I used to get a weekly targeted offer for 4L jugs of milk, get 20x the points!



My one very good friend said the same thing.  I guess we will have to wait and see what happens as this program rolls out and see if the weekly targeted offers change.  Knowing how Loblaws works...I'm sure that they will work it in " their " favor   Which is nothing new.  I was never an avid Optimum saver as the closest shoppers was always across town, and it just never seemed to work well for me.  I'm hoping that you will get those offers back.  
I do know that our shoppers here had a bonus 20,000 day last saturday.  I didn't get to check it out, as I was working the second job, had a kiddos birthday and other things going on.  I hope I can get in on the next one that happens


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Now that we all have the same non-targetted LnG offers from Rexall can anyone else see a threshold spend offer? I checked back over the last couple of weeks and we start talking about those on either Friday or Saturday. I don't have one this week and held off on my main shopping trip with the hopes i could get more miles than the flyer offers would provide (meaning i missed out on the $10 gift card) Fingers crossed for an email coupon at least*



Nothing here yet. I'm hoping an email shows up later today. I'll even take a spend $50 get 100AM (not my favourite shop but I have enough to meet that threshold this week)


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a rant about the new PC program as well.  With the old Optimum program, I used to get a weekly targeted offer for 4L jugs of milk, get 20x the points!  Now, I don't get those anymore as the program is essentially PC Plus, not anything like Optimum. I used to earned a lot of points in the past just from my weekly milk run! Not anymore...



I always got this one, plus a bunch of different spend X, get 8000/10000/12000 pts or 10x/15x/20x points.  I'm now getting weeks without any Shoppers options at all (all produce, meat, etc).  And instead of 15-20 offers/week from Loblaws, I'm now getting around 10.  PC Optimum is a poor second best.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone get their Loblaws Gift Card yet?  The one for their bread error?  I received mine last week and since I also submitted DH for one he got it to.  So, $50 in free groceries.  The cards are good at all Loblaw owned stores.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Not sure if this has been posted, it's only at certain locations, but $5 instore at Shell is 5 Air Miles, up to $100/100 AM:https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html

Found it while trying to find a spot to buy gift cards...


----------



## Days In the Sun

kuhltiffany said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, it's only at certain locations, but $5 instore at Shell is 5 Air Miles, up to $100/100 AM:https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html
> 
> Found it while trying to find a spot to buy gift cards...



Thanks kuhltiffany, doesn't help GTA people but heads up Ottawa!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a rant about the new PC program as well.  With the old Optimum program, I used to get a weekly targeted offer for 4L jugs of milk, get 20x the points!  Now, I don't get those anymore as the program is essentially PC Plus, not anything like Optimum. I used to earned a lot of points in the past just from my weekly milk run! Not anymore...



I have the 20x milk one as my only weekly SDM offer, so it's still around hopefully you'll get it soon.  And as for the rant, I hear you, seriously so many problems, still waiting for them to get their act together.


----------



## isabellea

Personally, I'm not a fan of the new PC program. My offers are very lame (only on PC products that I never buy). I went to Maxi yesterday and used my 90$ in credit to 'empty' my account and I don't think I will shop there or SDM anymore. I will concentrate on AM and savings at Walmart instead.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I used to have anywhere from 15-23 offers from PC Plus per week. Now I have 10. Those 10 I'm not sure they came from, products I never buy.


----------



## Silvermist999

The first week after the two programs merged I got some weird offers for PC Optimum on things I have never bought.  I think they were just testing me out,  But after that I've been getting some pretty decent offers, which included products I have bought. This past weekend, I used a limited time offer of spend $100, get 10,000 points which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## stfxkid

kuhltiffany said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, it's only at certain locations, but $5 instore at Shell is 5 Air Miles, up to $100/100 AM:https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html
> 
> Found it while trying to find a spot to buy gift cards...



Does Shell sell Disney GCs? If not anyone know if any retailer that has Disney GCs will allow you yo buy them with GCs (one that shell sells).


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just a note - anyone trying to shore up some quick Cash Miles in advance of the coming Mega Miles - Sobeys Ontario has the Rogers oatbran and wheatgerm on for $1.49 and its buy 1 get 15AM - so you can get 105AM for $10.43 - good deal if you make a lot of mufffins


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

stfxkid said:


> Does Shell sell Disney GCs? If not anyone know if any retailer that has Disney GCs will allow you yo buy them with GCs (one that shell sells).



Technically you aren't allowed as a retailer to take gift cards as tender for other gift cards under PCMLTFA (proceeds crime money laundering terrorist financing act).  That said most POS systems will likely allow it to happen if someone will ring it through.


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Rexall,,,anything?
I need a Load and Go offer and an email please!
Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

stfxkid said:


> Does Shell sell Disney GCs? If not anyone know if any retailer that has Disney GCs will allow you yo buy them with GCs (one that shell sells).


The Shells where I am sell Shoppers Drug Mart gift cards and Safeway/Sobeys.  Shoppers sells Disney Cards, not sure about Safeway/Sobeys.  Not sure you'd be able to use a shoppers card to get a disney card, but maybe try it with a small gc first see what happens.


----------



## alohamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just a note - anyone trying to shore up some quick Cash Miles in advance of the coming Mega Miles - Sobeys Ontario has the Rogers oatbran and wheatgerm on for $1.49 and its buy 1 get 15AM - so you can get 105AM for $10.43 - good deal if you make a lot of mufffins



@TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE  thanks for posting this!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Could someone give me a quick run down on the Cash miles.  I'm unsure of how they work...but I am thinking I might want to have a few in my account for the upcoming mega miles coming up...and crossing my fingers we might have a Blue Friday in the west this weekend.  I'm just unsure of how it works.


----------



## ottawamom

Here are a few answers already written up.
From Mel,
example:
spend (use) 95 cash airmiles (which is worth $10.00 store cash) at Sobeys OR /Foodland OR /Metro /OR Rexall and you have met one of your offer spends.

Last time around there were 4 or more of these offers and I had no "cash airmiles" to do any of the offers. So for the next couple of days I am restocking my cash airmiles to be prepared should the Spring Mega miles promo have these type of offers again..
I will switch back to dream miles in a few days when the purchases I've made post to my account under cash.

*****Remember it does take at least till 3 am the following day that you make a change to your airmiles balance to take effect--you will receive an email from airmiles telling you that a change has been made to your account and when the change will take effect*******

I hope that explanation helps a bit.
Hugs Mel

From Donald,
*Mel explained the WHY for collecting some cash miles but in case you don't know HOW here's a link that explains the benefits/rewards and how to actually do it! I would suggest 100% cash until you have enough to do ~ 2 transactions =190 Cash Miles Be sure to complete the whole switch over -- there is one final page that looks like this. The change won't happen till 3 am the following day 

 
Cash Miles Overview*

*As SOON as you change to Cash Miles make sure you LOCK your Cash account. To redeem miles you simply need to swipe your card and poof, gone. There is no need to enter a PIN meaning anyone can use those hard earned miles by mistake!!
To do that, hover over the little arrow beside "Your profile" and click on Lock Cash Account. When you're ready to use them follow the same procedure to unlock -- you'll need to use your PIN to unlock. You can do this thru the APP as well but I'm not sure of the process since my phone can't handle that app (memory & battery hog!!!)
Lock/Unlock Cash Account*

From me,
Some of the offers in the past have been a use 95Cash miles get 25AM. I don't think it will be that simple this time but it's always a good idea to have 190AM in your Cash account so that you can take advantage of two of this type of offer.

To change over go into your account. Go to the page where you look up your transaction history. At the top of the page under the words "Your Account" you'll see the words "Set Preference". Click on that. Scroll down the page and you'll see a cursor to move between Dream and Cash. Move the cursor over (I do 100% Cash) to your preferred level. Click on the "Set my preference" button and there is one more confirmation you need to make on the next page. The change over will take effect at 3:00am the next day. One additional step "Lock your cash account" This ensures that no one else (who may have a copy of your card) can use your cash miles

That's the mechanics of it, now here is the strategy. You need to know when your AM post to your account. Most grocery stores do this once per week on a Saturday. Rexall (in Ontario) posts the very next day.

In my case I changed my preference last night (so I am 100% cash now). I will shop at Rexall today. It will post to my account by tomorrow morning. After it posts tomorrow I will change my preference back to 100% Dream. I have two other grocery store transactions from last week which will show up in my account later today but they will show a posting date of February 17 so they "should" post to my Dream miles (because that's what my account was set to on Saturday). Doing the switch back and forth I run the risk of having miles posted where I did not originally want them but that is the chance I take.

To use your cash miles. Unlock your cash miles (button in drop down menu at top of main page). You can do this at home on your computer or on your smartphone at the store. At the cash when making your purchase mention to the cashier that you want to use X cash miles towards your purchase. Generally you use 95 Cash AM for $10 off your purchase. You can use more multiples of 95 for more off if you like.

I hope I explained this clearly if not I will try to clarify.

Edit to add: The store needs to be an AM store that accepts cash miles towards purchases. See the website under Cash rewards for those who participate if you're not sure.

Hopefully that answers all your questions.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AWESOME pulling the Cash mile info into one post @ottawamom, i think i'll just copy that and plunk it into the Mega Miles thread !!*

*OK, for those waiting on Rexall's e-mail (Mel) i finally got one and it's just a reminder to go if'n you're old, like the Duck! Spend $50 get a $10 *gift card* (to use at your peril depending on when/where you try  ) I was really hoping for a threshold spend or i would have simply gone on the weekend when i only needed to spend $40. I guess i get to take advantage of the 20% off as well but that will make it even HARDER to get to the threshold <sigh> We do need vitamins so that is 30 miles, and since the weather has been gorgeous I haven't needed to put my boots on so i still need new insoles. Here's the game plan*

*Vitamins -- spend $30 get 30 AM*
*Dish soap and Mr Clean -- $2.99 buy 2 get 6 AM*
*Pantene shampoo -- $4.99 buy 2 get 10 AM  AND use the P & G coupon to save $1.00*
*Insoles 20% off buy 1 get 5 AM*
*Blister Bandaids (used them all!) 15% off buy 2 get 8AM*
*Ricolas -- $?? buy 2 get 5 AM AND use the coupon from the flu shot booklet*
*SO it *should* be easy to get to the $50 mark but i won't get as many AM as i was hoping, OR cross my fingers and hope for a coupon to arrive later (after store closes probably) for a threshold spend that will be good Wed/Thurs, thoughts??? I have trouble finding a store that lets me combine the danged $10 gift card with other offers but it could be used for free stuff --- so many thoughts, not enough decisions ....*


----------



## Spotthecat

2 more sleeps until my Disney cruise booked through airmiles!!! I pretty much stopped doing the "airmiles or die" shopping trips, yet I've accummulated another 8000 since November when I paid off the cruise. Where were they when I was paying off the cruise?!? 

Not sure if next splurge will be another cruise or not, anyone have any luck with the travel certificates redemption towards a package vacation?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mkmommy said:


> My PC points have dried up too, I used to get between 15,000-20,000 PC points a week, with targeted offers. the last 3 weeks, I have eared 2,000.



My PC Points have also dried up...I went 2 weeks without any offers...got the error message....and for the past 2 weeks all my offers have been for items I have never purchased...if it wasn't for my PC MasterCard, I don't think I would have earned any points this month...I'm starting to think I would just be better to shop at Walmart and use my AMEX to earn AM...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Had some miles post today --- 20 minutes doing some surveys netted me more than an entire month of using the Mastercard  (this might also be why our targeted MC offers are so low & easy to reach!!)*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from picking up milk at my local Rexall. I quizzed the cashier about anything coming up in the near future. Apparently there is a spend $50 get 100AM Fri, Sat (maybe Sun but I'm not sure). If you can hold out till then it's something which is better than the nothing that exists today. Sorry Donald GC reward is not what I'm after.


----------



## bababear_50

I am waiting for the weekend for Rexall and dearly hoping that some of my points post soon,I am waiting on
Sobeys ---a shop two weeks ago
Foodland ---a shop 1 week ago
Staples --- a shop last weekend.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> hat's the mechanics of it, now here is the strategy. You need to know when your AM post to your account. Most grocery stores do this once per week on a Saturday. Rexall (in Ontario) posts the very next day.



Oh THANK YOU for reminding me of this!!!

I set my miles to cash but I will have to watch to make sure they post before I switch back!!!

I have 66 cash miles that have been just sitting there for almost two years so I figured I should try to bump them up to 95 just in case with the promo coming.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing a survey Rant (Rewarding your Opinions)
So I saw that some of you are doing surveys for Airmiles:
Here's my interactions with them
I clicked on the link and it asked me some questions--ok
I answered them and was told you already had an account--ok--I don't recall ever doing a survey,,but hey maybe I'm wrong
I ask them to reactivate my account
They send me this

Response By Email (Rita) (02/17/2018 12:33 PM)
Hi Melanie,

We took the aforementioned action after receiving received reports regarding the accuracy and attentiveness of your account activity. As a renowned market research provider, we take the validity of our research data very seriously and and needed to take steps to address the matter.
We appreciate your time on our panel but, as previously stated, we unfortunately have no option other than to permanently suspend your account. Thank you for your understanding.
Kind regards,

Rita

What The -------?
To say that I was offended is putting it mildly,,I am glad some of you are getting survey points but even if they apologised to me I wouldn't participate.


This was my response
Hello Rita

Just for clarification purposes I never actually had the opportunity to be part any surveys so your summary below does not make any sense,,however thank-you for your reply.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing a survey Rant (Rewarding your Opinions)
> So I saw that some of you are doing surveys for Airmiles:
> Here's my interactions with them
> I clicked on the link and it asked me some questions--ok
> I answered them and was told you already had an account--ok--I don't recall ever doing a survey,,but hey maybe I'm wrong
> I ask them to reactivate my account
> They send me this
> 
> Response By Email (Rita) (02/17/2018 12:33 PM)
> Hi Melanie,
> 
> We took the aforementioned action after receiving received reports regarding the accuracy and attentiveness of your account activity. As a renowned market research provider, we take the validity of our research data very seriously and and needed to take steps to address the matter.
> We appreciate your time on our panel but, as previously stated, we unfortunately have no option other than to permanently suspend your account. Thank you for your understanding.
> Kind regards,
> 
> Rita
> 
> What The -------?
> To say that I was offended is putting it mildly,,I am glad some of you are getting survey points but even if they apologised to me I wouldn't participate.
> 
> 
> This was my response
> Hello Rita
> 
> Just for clarification purposes I never actually had the opportunity to be part any surveys so your summary below does not make any sense,,however thank-you for your reply.


*Holy flippin smokes (ok so the Duck had a few much choicer words, but you know, Mickey Rules) That is lousy customer service --- I would also be a tad twitched and be looking for some other recourse (not sure what that might be)*

*Super sorry and promise i will stop sharing my success stories cause well, that would be nasty on MY part!*

*Rexall shop is on hold for me too, a $10 gift card that I will have trouble using on anything other than crap i don't need isn't the incentive i need to head out even if the weather IS perfect. The current flyer might be pretty decent but  i need to collect more than 50 miles!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy flippin smokes (ok so the Duck had a few much choicer words, but you know, Mickey Rules) That is lousy customer service --- I would also be a tad twitched and be looking for some other recourse (not sure what that might be)*
> 
> *Super sorry and promise i will stop sharing my success stories cause well, that would be nasty on MY part!*
> 
> *Rexall shop is on hold for me too, a $10 gift card that I will have trouble using on anything other than crap i don't need isn't the incentive i need to head out even if the weather IS perfect. The current flyer might be pretty decent but  i need to collect more than 50 miles!*



Hi Hon
No please keep posting your rewards with them--I am actually glad you and others here are able to get them. 
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Could someone give me a quick run down on the Cash miles.  I'm unsure of how they work...but I am thinking I might want to have a few in my account for the upcoming mega miles coming up...and crossing my fingers we might have a Blue Friday in the west this weekend.  I'm just unsure of how it works.



I just set my account to 50/50 Cash/Dream in case you are right about a Blue Friday out west this week. I've never used cash miles before at all but the awesome tips here for getting those offers has me feeling like I need to be prepared for Mega Miles!


----------



## AngelDisney

stfxkid said:


> Does Shell sell Disney GCs? If not anyone know if any retailer that has Disney GCs will allow you yo buy them with GCs (one that shell sells).



I once used PC gift card to buy Cineplex gift cards. I am not sure if it’s allowed or I got lucky.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing a survey Rant (Rewarding your Opinions)
> So I saw that some of you are doing surveys for Airmiles:
> Here's my interactions with them
> I clicked on the link and it asked me some questions--ok
> I answered them and was told you already had an account--ok--I don't recall ever doing a survey,,but hey maybe I'm wrong
> I ask them to reactivate my account
> They send me this
> 
> Response By Email (Rita) (02/17/2018 12:33 PM)
> Hi Melanie,
> 
> We took the aforementioned action after receiving received reports regarding the accuracy and attentiveness of your account activity. As a renowned market research provider, we take the validity of our research data very seriously and and needed to take steps to address the matter.
> We appreciate your time on our panel but, as previously stated, we unfortunately have no option other than to permanently suspend your account. Thank you for your understanding.
> Kind regards,
> 
> Rita
> 
> What The -------?
> To say that I was offended is putting it mildly,,I am glad some of you are getting survey points but even if they apologised to me I wouldn't participate.
> 
> 
> This was my response
> Hello Rita
> 
> Just for clarification purposes I never actually had the opportunity to be part any surveys so your summary below does not make any sense,,however thank-you for your reply.



This might explain why I haven't received any surveys from them. I used to do them all the time and then I was just getting surveys for 2 miles. It wasn't worth my time so I stopped even trying to do them. I was answering them all to the best of my ability. I'm just kind of boring I guess from a survey taking perspective.

I signed DH up and do surveys from his point of view all the time. They are quickly becoming more effort than they are worth. By the time I get around to doing them they have filled their quota etc.

I guess I've been banished as well


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for my Air Miles gurus....I got gas on my way home at Shell...there is a big sign by the door that says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...I think great...Inside at the register, it says "Buy an Ultimate car wash get 10 Air Miles"...so I ask the cashier (who is the owner) wow...so if I buy 2 Ultimate car washes @ $13.99 each, I will get 20 Air Miles plus the 100 Air Miles for spending $25?  and he said no, it is 10 Air Miles for an Ultimate Wash.  I said but the sign outside says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...He say, oh that is an old sign, we just haven't taken it down yet.  I said "that's strange I am here almost every other week and don't recall seeing it" and he said that promotion was over months ago....Strange I hadn't seen it before and the sign didn't look faded.  Why would you leave a sign up that the promotion was over months ago (unless they are trying to increase their sales)?   Shouldn't they have to honour the promotion if they are still displaying the sign?


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for my Air Miles gurus....I got gas on my way home at Shell...there is a big sign by the door that says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...I think great...Inside at the register, it says "Buy an Ultimate car wash get 10 Air Miles"...so I ask the cashier (who is the owner) wow...so if I buy 2 Ultimate car washes @ $13.99 each, I will get 20 Air Miles plus the 100 Air Miles for spending $25?  and he said no, it is 10 Air Miles for an Ultimate Wash.  I said but the sign outside says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...He say, oh that is an old sign, we just haven't taken it down yet.  I said "that's strange I am here almost every other week and don't recall seeing it" and he said that promotion was over months ago....Strange I hadn't seen it before and the sign didn't look faded.  Why would you leave a sign up that the promotion was over months ago (unless they are trying to increase their sales)?   Shouldn't they have to honour the promotion if they are still displaying the sign?


Not sure about signs. But if it was a price wro g on a product then there is recourse.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, tried this out today, bought $100 of gift cards and got 110 miles.  For sure I'll be doing this one a lot between now and May!



kuhltiffany said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, it's only at certain locations, but $5 instore at Shell is 5 Air Miles, up to $100/100 AM:https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html
> 
> Found it while trying to find a spot to buy gift cards...


----------



## kitntrip

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, tried this out today, bought $100 of gift cards and got 110 miles.  For sure I'll be doing this one a lot between now and May!



Which gift cards did you get? There are 2 locations outside of Edmonton that I go to twice a week, so I can take advantage of this promo, but I never looked to see what gift cards they carry.


----------



## kuhltiffany

The promo says you can get anything BUT Shell gas cards.  Today I got some restaurant ones for a neighbour who will be looking after our dog while we're away, but I plan on stocking up on Home Depot ones too for some future gardening projects...



kitntrip said:


> Which gift cards did you get? There are 2 locations outside of Edmonton that I go to twice a week, so I can take advantage of this promo, but I never looked to see what gift cards they carry.


----------



## marchingstar

Spotthecat said:


> 2 more sleeps until my Disney cruise booked through airmiles!!! I pretty much stopped doing the "airmiles or die" shopping trips, yet I've accummulated another 8000 since November when I paid off the cruise. Where were they when I was paying off the cruise?!?
> 
> Not sure if next splurge will be another cruise or not, anyone have any luck with the travel certificates redemption towards a package vacation?



it sounds like you do an amazing job with air miles! can you share some info about booking disney cruises with air miles? do you use the travel certificates? have you done it before, and if so how many miles did it take?

i don’t know much about cruising, but disney cruises might work for us in the next few years, so i’d love to know more!


----------



## juniorbugman

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for my Air Miles gurus....I got gas on my way home at Shell...there is a big sign by the door that says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...I think great...Inside at the register, it says "Buy an Ultimate car wash get 10 Air Miles"...so I ask the cashier (who is the owner) wow...so if I buy 2 Ultimate car washes @ $13.99 each, I will get 20 Air Miles plus the 100 Air Miles for spending $25? and he said no, it is 10 Air Miles for an Ultimate Wash. I said but the sign outside says "Spend $25 on car washes get 100 Air Miles"...He say, oh that is an old sign, we just haven't taken it down yet. I said "that's strange I am here almost every other week and don't recall seeing it" and he said that promotion was over months ago....Strange I hadn't seen it before and the sign didn't look faded. Why would you leave a sign up that the promotion was over months ago (unless they are trying to increase their sales)? Shouldn't they have to honour the promotion if they are still displaying the sign?


My sister got this deal back end of January. It is probably the same one that you saw - I just know that she had to buy 2 car washes to get the deal.
27 Jan 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 999 HARDWOOD AVE. EVERYDAY IN-STORE OFFER +2
27 Jan 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 999 HARDWOOD AVE. ULTIMATE CW OFFER +10
27 Jan 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 999 HARDWOOD AVE. CAR WASH SPECIAL OFFER +100


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> I just set my account to 50/50 Cash/Dream in case you are right about a Blue Friday out west this week. I've never used cash miles before at all but the awesome tips here for getting those offers has me feeling like I need to be prepared for Mega Miles!


Good call - forgot about Blue Friday coming up (hopefully).  Just changed mine to 50/50 as well.  Thanks!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I'm actually interesting in the Air Miles to DCL best approach as well.  I have in the past collected Aeroplan and convert them to Expedia Cruise Line gift cards which require me to apply after I pay the cruise (they send you a rebate cheque).  This requires me to book through Expedia Cruise Ship Centers, whereas by booking my next cruise on the ship I could save 5%.  I am also finding that the cost per mile has gone up so high its just a bad deal now with Aeroplan.

I'm a recent convert to Air Miles - I see you can use dream miles against many travel agencies such as Marlin, so this is good, but still requires me to pay that extra 5% first and then book through a travel agency, which is likely taking away onboard credits I can get through Disney.  Wish they could be applied directly against Disney.

What is the best strategy in people's opinion?  I do a DCL trip every year.


----------



## marchingstar

Blue Friday this week out west looks pretty decent to me. I bet we’ll see some awesome air miles earns to kick off March. Not from me though! Instead of earning miles, I’ll be relaxing in a hotel in the mountains. DP and I are taking one last little vacation as a family of 2. Who knew skipping a Blue Friday could be so exciting!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer On March 1-7th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-1-to-7/all

Foodland Flyer On March 1-7th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-1-to-7/all

Metro Flyer march 1-7
Kellogg's cereal 3.00 buy 2 get 15 airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-1-to-7/all

Another search the store for airmiles deals this week.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Weekend #2 of DH buying the groceries. I'm likely going to miss out on a good amount this week from Sobeys.  DH came home last weekend with a spend $150, get 95 miles coupon from our store for March 1-3. Not sure if he cares enough to use his calculator while getting groceries though.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Weekend #2 of DH buying the groceries. I'm likely going to miss out on a good amount this week from Sobeys.  DH came home last weekend with a spend $150, get 95 miles coupon from our store for March 1-3. Not sure if he cares enough to use his calculator while getting groceries though.


Good luck with that!  lol.  I hate sending my hubby to the grocery store.  Even with a specific list, he switches something which makes us lose out on the AM.  Last time I was out of town I told him to pick up something on Friday.  Blue Friday.  2 Specific things.  When I got back I said oh hey, did you get that stuff on Friday.  His smart a$$ reply was - didn't you tell me to.... of course I did.
Well, of course he did pick up the things...on Saturday!!! 

I tell him to leave me alone to do the shopping.  Just stay out of my way!!! lol


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> Good luck with that!  lol.  I hate sending my hubby to the grocery store.  Even with a specific list, he switches something which makes us lose out on the AM.  Last time I was out of town I told him to pick up something on Friday.  Blue Friday.  2 Specific things.  When I got back I said oh hey, did you get that stuff on Friday.  His smart a$$ reply was - didn't you tell me to.... of course I did.
> Well, of course he did pick up the things...on Saturday!!!
> 
> I tell him to leave me alone to do the shopping.  Just stay out of my way!!! lol


So my take from this is....were married to the same man.


----------



## ottawamom

The lack of any interesting AM this week may be a good thing. It gives us the opportunity to eat through our frezzers/pantries and prepare for Mega Miles. (just looking for some positive spin to a dismal week of flyers)


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, just when I thought that last week's Thrifty Foods flyer was as bad as it could be (198 bonus Airmiles in the flyer)...then I saw the preview for this week's offering. A grand total of 194. It has been months since we last saw a decent AM offer at Thrifty Foods!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! Game plan for Sobeys!  I haven't been out of the house since last Thursday for my breast Reduction surgery (sorry if TMI), so I'm going crazy bored at this point.  I am going grocery shopping this weekend with DH, so I will get to use the calculator while he pushes the cart! lol  We haven't been shopping together in forever, so this should be interesting.  He might see my "yes I bought that brand for $1 more to earn 10 air miles" strategy...this could backfire on me LOL


----------



## marcyleecorgan

marchingstar said:


> Blue Friday this week out west looks pretty decent to me. I bet we’ll see some awesome air miles earns to kick off March. Not from me though! Instead of earning miles, I’ll be relaxing in a hotel in the mountains. DP and I are taking one last little vacation as a family of 2. Who knew skipping a Blue Friday could be so exciting!


 Ehhhhhhh if I had not just been forced to go shopping at Walmart yesterday!  But they have much better produce prices and the customers there are so much less elbow-shoving...  which is really bizarre for a Walmart... and most importantly, they have a Magical Lunch Hour in which there are like, NO other customers!  Imagine, having a WM to yourself for the most part!  *shiny eyes*

But I don't see anything in this flyer that I could possibly manage to spend $100 on!  I have the "personalized" coupon for Spend $140, get 100 still to use, so... it doesn't expire until March 12th so I have until then to plan how to use it!



momof2gr8kids said:


> Good luck with that!  lol.  I hate sending my hubby to the grocery store.  Even with a specific list, he switches something which makes us lose out on the AM.  Last time I was out of town I told him to pick up something on Friday.  Blue Friday.  2 Specific things.  When I got back I said oh hey, did you get that stuff on Friday.  His smart a$$ reply was - didn't you tell me to.... of course I did.
> Well, of course he did pick up the things...on Saturday!!!
> 
> I tell him to leave me alone to do the shopping.  Just stay out of my way!!! lol



OMG I picture a VERY unhappy Mary Poppins face happened at that announcement...  AUGH!  *beats something with a bumbleshoot umbrella with a parrot head*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In the process of updating the flyer links in the first post and like others have mentioned it's pretty slim picking! We're gonna need some reports about in-store offers -- Sobeys (ON) flyer states "1240 miles in store" and adding up every offer listed in the flyer i only count 75 and 30 of those are from a case of formula that i don't think any of us here use *

*Ok, how many of us who are NOT covered by the Sobeys WEST want to hire out a shopper to earn us some of those miles up for grabs tomorrow??!!?? I could really clean up on those deals this week, a fair number of those products are actually on my list -- I could probably walk away with close to 1000*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

juniorbugman said:


> My sister got this deal back end of January. It is probably the same one that you saw - I just know that she had to buy 2 car washes to get the deal.
> 27 Jan 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 999 HARDWOOD AVE. EVERYDAY IN-STORE OFFER +2
> 27 Jan 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 999 HARDWOOD AVE. ULTIMATE CW OFFER +10
> 27 Jan 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 999 HARDWOOD AVE. CAR WASH SPECIAL OFFER +100



thanks for posting....I know I should have just bought the 2 car washes to see if I got the AM...oh well...hopefully there will be some good AM deals soon...


----------



## ebharris

I'm wondering if anybody has gotten the American Express M/C offer? I'm trying to save up some miles for Universal passes (Disneyland in July). I got an offer to sign up, spend $1500 on the card and get 2000 bonus miles. What I'm wondering is if I can then promptly cancel the card after I pay it off?
Thanks! 
Erin


----------



## ottawamom

If you're signing up for a credit card I would recommend holding onto it for 6-11months before cancelling. To sign-up get the bonus and then cancel may adversly affect your credit rating or ability to get another credit card with them down the road. You don't have to make purchases on it each month but don't get flagged as one of those credit card churners.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'd love to know if anyone who has done that AE bonus in the past (I know there was a bunch of us who did), has tried to reapply recently to get the offer again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> I'm wondering if anybody has gotten the American Express M/C offer? I'm trying to save up some miles for Universal passes (Disneyland in July). I got an offer to sign up, spend $1500 on the card and get 2000 bonus miles. What I'm wondering is if I can then promptly cancel the card after I pay it off?
> Thanks!
> Erin





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'd love to know if anyone who has done that AE bonus in the past (I know there was a bunch of us who did), has tried to reapply recently to get the offer again.



*I just pulled up the terms & conditions for both AMEX & Mastercard to see if i could tease out the answer ...*
*AMEX regarding the applying/reapplying*
*Bonus - This offer is only available to new American Express® AIR MILES®* Platinum Credit Card Cardmembers. For current or former American Express® AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card Cardmembers, we may approve your application, but you will not be eligible for the welcome bonus. Offer valid for applications received by American Express through the link provided within the webpage. Account must be in good standing. To qualify for the 2,000 Bonus AIR MILES reward miles, you must have at least $1,500 in net purchases posted to your account within your first three months of Cardmembership. Please allow up to eight weeks from the date the bonus reward miles were earned for the bonus to be awarded to your Collector Account. This offer cannot be combined with any other offer. Subject to change without notice.*

*I can't see if there is any mention of how long you need to keep the card to keep the miles but i would agree with @ottawamom -- probably a good idea to keep it until just before any annual due is charged.*

*Mastercard is much cleared regarding the cancelling of a card:*

*BMO AIR MILES Mastercard applications must be received between January 15, 2018 and March 31, 2018 (the “Offer Period”). The 500 AIR MILES Bonus Miles offer is limited to new BMO AIR MILES Mastercard accounts. You must make a first card purchase with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard in order to receive the one-time 500 Bonus Miles. The Bonus Miles will be applied to your AIR MILES Collector Account within forty-five (45) days after your first card purchase. All Bonus Miles will be credited in accordance with the set balance preference (between AIR MILES Cash and AIR MILES Dream balances) at the time of posting. Existing BMO AIR MILES Mastercard customers who cancel their card during the Offer Period and existing BMO Mastercard customers who transfer into this product during the Offer Period are not eligible. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Account. Your credit card account must be in good standing when the Bonus Miles are awarded. If you cancel your card within thirty (30) days from the date your account is opened, all Miles earned within that period will be cancelled. This offer may be withdrawn or changed without notice.*


----------



## ebharris

I guess there's also no harm in keeping it if I don't use it, but I'd prefer not to have 3 credit cards on the go! Thank you for the input.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> I guess there's also no harm in keeping it if I don't use it, but I'd prefer not to have 3 credit cards on the go! Thank you for the input.


*Depending on which cards you have and which rewards you are collecting (if any) with them you should decide which to focus on for the biggest bang for your buck while you keep the 3. We have both AMEX & MC Airmiles cards but our main card is AMEX due to the better earning potential (last month MC = 3 AM and AMEX = 156) We use it for basically everything -- it is more like our chequing account since we pay it off in full every month.*


----------



## AngelDisney

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, tried this out today, bought $100 of gift cards and got 110 miles.  For sure I'll be doing this one a lot between now and May!


I should get some gift cards then if the bonus applies to gift cards.


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *Depending on which cards you have and which rewards you are collecting (if any) with them you should decide which to focus on for the biggest bang for your buck while you keep the 3. We have both AMEX & MC Airmiles cards but our main card is AMEX due to the better earning potential (last month MC = 3 AM and AMEX = 156) We use it for basically everything -- it is more like our chequing account since we pay it off in full every month.*


 
We do the same. Our main card is WestJet World Elite M/C. I'm not huge on cards with annual fees, but we just got flights to California for $310 out of pocket for all 4 of us using WJ dollars, so it's definitely worth it for us. Thank you, I'm going to get it and I'll see how it goes!


----------



## ottawamom

All this talk of CC reminded me I had one that I got last year. Pushed on me in a grocery store. Thought I would use it to do my groceries with but I use their GC instead (purchase the max amount when they have AM on them). Thanks to all this talk I waited on the phone and actually canceled the one I do not use. A little spring cleaning!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ebharris said:


> We do the same. Our main card is WestJet World Elite M/C. I'm not huge on cards with annual fees, but we just got flights to California for $310 out of pocket for all 4 of us using WJ dollars, so it's definitely worth it for us. Thank you, I'm going to get it and I'll see how it goes!


If you have a friend or family member that has an AE card tell them to sign into their account and send you a referral link. That way they will get a bonus 500 I think it is. (Used to be anyways). If not..I'm sure anyone on this thread would be happy to be your friend. Lol


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo! Game plan for Sobeys!  I haven't been out of the house since last Thursday for my breast Reduction surgery (sorry if TMI), so I'm going crazy bored at this point.  I am going grocery shopping this weekend with DH, so I will get to use the calculator while he pushes the cart! lol  We haven't been shopping together in forever, so this should be interesting.  He might see my "yes I bought that brand for $1 more to earn 10 air miles" strategy...this could backfire on me LOL



Ok Girl get ready for a fun shop--I know what it's like to get back into the shopping action after a time off.
I hope you have a shopping list ready --just keep saying to him"But honey it's on my list" and have fun! AND Please take good care of yourself--~~~Healing Hugs~~~ being sent to you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am hoping to find some time to check out my Sobeys tomorrow afternoon.
I will take a pen and paper and record an good buys (airmiles) I see,
"There has to be something with their 1240 bonus miles advertised listing."

Sobeys and Foodland posted my miles tonight so I just changed back to Dream miles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo! Game plan for Sobeys!  I haven't been out of the house since last Thursday for my breast Reduction surgery (sorry if TMI), so I'm going crazy bored at this point.  I am going grocery shopping this weekend with DH, so I will get to use the calculator while he pushes the cart! lol  We haven't been shopping together in forever, so this should be interesting.  He might see my "yes I bought that brand for $1 more to earn 10 air miles" strategy...this could backfire on me LOL



Healing wishes to you "ilovetotravel"...I had a reduction done back in 1995 and it was the best thing I did...glad to see that the recovery time for the surgery is now reduced....when I had mine...I was house bound for almost a month with a nurse visiting daily...be sure to take it easy while you are shopping and make sure DH does all the heavy lifting...


----------



## kuhltiffany

Keep it, even if you just use it at Universal!  You get 10% off of purchases in the gift shops and food too if I remember correctly 



ebharris said:


> I guess there's also no harm in keeping it if I don't use it, but I'd prefer not to have 3 credit cards on the go! Thank you for the input.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I am hoping to find some time to check out my Sobeys tomorrow afternoon.
> I will take a pen and paper and record an good buys (airmiles) I see,
> "There has to be something with their 1240 bonus miles advertised listing."
> 
> Sobeys and Foodland posted my miles tonight so I just changed back to Dream miles.
> Hugs Mel


*One product i would LOVE you to check out for me, if'n you don't mind. I got hooked on it last year when it had big miles attached --was $4.99 get 25 AM It will be in with the PB, Jams & Nutella. I'm on my last jar from during the StB promo and it's almost empty *


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

My Offers up on Sobeys


----------



## kitntrip

I received my monthly offers from Sobeys for March, and there are only 2 coupons I won't use, so I'm pretty pleased with my selection. I just have to make sure I remember them on friday!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyer is up on Reebee-- and I'm pretty excited!! Only a 6 day flyer again ..*
*Rexall ON*

*Friday & Saturday spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Vitamins -- buy one get one 50% -- spend $30 get 30 AM*
*Bandaids are still on!!*
*Aveeno products -- spend $40 get 40 AM*
*Neutrogena products spend $50 get 75 AM*
*Oral B brush heads -- YES i need some! on sale and bonus miles (not many but hey, better than none)*
*Insoles aren't included  and since snow is in the forecast for tomorrow (lots!) I think i'll pick up a pair before this flyer ends!*


----------



## cari12

kitntrip said:


> I received my monthly offers from Sobeys for March, and there are only 2 coupons I won't use, so I'm pretty pleased with my selection. I just have to make sure I remember them on friday!


Where do you get the monthly Sobeys offers? I get the weekly ones that I load to my card but not monthly ones.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *One product i would LOVE you to check out for me, if'n you don't mind. I got hooked on it last year when it had big miles attached --was $4.99 get 25 AM It will be in with the PB, Jams & Nutella. I'm on my last jar from during the StB promo and it's almost empty *


Lol,,,and if I happen to buy one I can say it was because you made me go look for it,,Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

So as usual Marlin Travel did not post the AM to my account.  Funny how every time I book with them I don't get the miles without sending the missing miles email.  Anyway, I was owed 121 miles but 221 posted to my account.  Guess I will wait for someone to realize the mistake and take back the extra 100.

On the PC Optimum front, I've got really good offers this morning.  With about $100-$120 spent I will earn  30,000ish. I've never had a week that good.  I think my best was somewhere around 18,000.


----------



## star72232

dancin Disney style said:


> So as usual Marlin Travel did not post the AM to my account.  Funny how every time I book with them I don't get the miles without sending the missing miles email.  Anyway, I was owed 121 miles but 221 posted to my account.  Guess I will wait for someone to realize the mistake and take back the extra 100.
> 
> On the PC Optimum front, I've got really good offers this morning.  With about $100-$120 spent I will earn  30,000ish. I've never had a week that good.  I think my best was somewhere around 18,000.



I got great offers today too, including a spend $125, get 12500 points.  It's only good today and Friday though.

Too bad I went grocery shopping yesterday.  Spent $150, got 1200 points.  And there is no way I can justify spending another $125 today or tomorrow.  No room in the fridge, no money in the budget.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

For PC Optimum, I have a Shoppers Drug Mart exclusive offer. Spent $40 or more on almost anything in-store, get 10,000 pts. Expires March 7th.


----------



## star72232

FLVacationGirl said:


> For PC Optimum, I have a Shoppers Drug Mart exclusive offer. Spent $40 or more on almost anything in-store, get 10,000 pts. Expires March 7th.



My spend offer is for No Frills.  I'd love a spend $40/get 10000 at Shoppers.  It's so frustrating they didn't carry spending habits over!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

FINALLY had all my February shopping trips AM posted - lookit my signature! see!  I got to update it!  it's up to 26% now!   *crazy dance*

My poor DH is bewildered at all the excitement...   but I know you all understand!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see that Shoppers has a 20X the points on Saturday.  I might see if I can squeeze out 50.00 there.  I do have a spend 100 get 10,000 points at No Frills for the next 2 days.  But If I can spend 50.00 and get 20x the points...I'm not interested in the No Frills one.  It might change my weekly offers if I try to shop more at shoppers.  It doesn't hurt to try.    

Hoping to get in a Safeway shop on Friday over my lunch for Blue Friday.  I hope to make off with a good amount of AM.  I have in my head that Ikea commercial of " start the car, start the car" and running out of the store!!!


----------



## Dominos

Blue friday tommorrow in alberta. Usually get 500+ air miles spending only $100 at safeway


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see that Shoppers has a 20X the points on Saturday.  I might see if I can squeeze out 50.00 there.  I do have a spend 100 get 10,000 points at No Frills for the next 2 days.  But If I can spend 50.00 and get 20x the points...I'm not interested in the No Frills one.  It might change my weekly offers if I try to shop more at shoppers.  It doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> Hoping to get in a Safeway shop on Friday over my lunch for Blue Friday.  I hope to make off with a good amount of AM.  I have in my head that Ikea commercial of " start the car, start the car" and running out of the store!!!



Thanks for the heads up! I'll do my $40+ spend on Sat and make it $50+ so I can get 20x the points plus the bonus 10,000 points.


----------



## ncarrier

Quick question for the pros here  Are the blue Friday specials reusable? What I mean is if the offer says buy 4 get 50 am, can I only use it once or can I buy 8 and get the offer twice=100 am? I've always assumed each bonus offer on Blue Friday could only be used once but I'm just now realizing maybe I'm wrong??


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ncarrier said:


> can I only use it once or can I buy 8 and get the offer twice=100 am


I know I have used it multiple times for different items.  There may be a limit...but it should state on the blue Friday Tag attached to the shelf if they are limiting quantities.  I know here they limit pizzas to only 4 or 8.  But that won't stop some people from going back numerous times to get that deal and use different cashiers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ncarrier said:


> Quick question for the pros here  Are the blue Friday specials reusable? What I mean is if the offer says buy 4 get 50 am, can I only use it once or can I buy 8 and get the offer twice=100 am? I've always assumed each bonus offer on Blue Friday could only be used once but I'm just now realizing maybe I'm wrong??


*Unless there are stated limits in the flyer you can go ahead and do the offers as many times as you like. There is always the possibility that the individual stores may put up signs that will have limits on products but usually you can load up!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ncarrier said:


> Quick question for the pros here  Are the blue Friday specials reusable? What I mean is if the offer says buy 4 get 50 am, can I only use it once or can I buy 8 and get the offer twice=100 am? I've always assumed each bonus offer on Blue Friday could only be used once but I'm just now realizing maybe I'm wrong??


Once per transaction.  Buy the first 4, pay for them and go put them in your car.  Now go back in the store and buy another 4.  Repeat as needed.

IF you get lucky and they have staffed the store with cashiers who "know" their AM, they may break up your cart into the transactions needed, i.e., you pull up with 8 in your cart and they break it up into two different transactions for you.  I have a Safeway nearby that basically trains their cashiers to do this intentionally on Blue Fridays   But it depends on the line behind you!!!!


----------



## ncarrier

I will have to check the tags from now on because that could be a game changer for me. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kristabelle13

marcyleecorgan said:


> Once per transaction.  Buy the first 4, pay for them and go put them in your car.  Now go back in the store and buy another 4.  Repeat as needed.
> 
> IF you get lucky and they have staffed the store with cashiers who "know" their AM, they may break up your cart into the transactions needed, i.e., you pull up with 8 in your cart and they break it up into two different transactions for you.  I have a Safeway nearby that basically trains their cashiers to do this intentionally on Blue Fridays   But it depends on the line behind you!!!!


oh really? Last couple of times I've used multiple times in the same transaction - sometimes it says "4 item limit" or whatever (and then it might not work), but I haven't had an issue when a limit wasn't specified. For example, I bought 12 jugs of Clamato - no problem - received I guess 300 AMs? (I think it was buy 4 get 100 - but it's been a few weeks  )


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Actually if you read the fine print on the spend 100 get 100 Am....it also states that it is one transaction per card per day.  I have done several transactions in a day.  I would just make sure not to go to the same cashier if you think they may " not " let you use the coupon again


----------



## Debbie

Thank you for the conversation on PC Plus above. I had forgotten to link my Optimum card to the PCMC that I have. I now have all those points. And, hopefully, will be getting the emails with the deals for both PC and Shoppers in the one email.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok gang i felt like a "Mystery shopper" tonight
here's what I found at Sobeys
Mississauga
Jacqueline your product is $5.89 for a 600 gr jar


Gillette  Extreme deodorant men
$3.49
buy 1 get 5 airmiles

Secret deodorant womens
$3.49
buy 1 get 5 airmiles

Welch's grape Jam or Jelly
buy two at $2.99 each get 10 airmiles

Billy Bee Honey
1Kg
buy 1 at $9.99 get 10 airmiles

New York bagel crisps
buy 2 at $4.59 each get 20 airmiles
(eating a few now--taste good)


Heluva Good dip dill pickle or onion
buy 2 at 2.99 each get 5 airmiles

Tre stella feta cheese
buy 1 at 4.49 get 5 airmiles

Purina Smart one (dog food)
buy 1 at $8.99 get 25 airmiles

Purina Friskies cat food
buy 2 at 4.99 each get 25 airmiles

Resolve spray wash
7.59
buy 1 get 5 airmiles

Tide pods
19.39 each
buy 2 get 30 airmiles

Woolite Laundry
buy 1 at 12.19 get 10 airmiles

Lysol spray disinfectant
buy one at 7.19
get 15 airmiles


will add more in a few minutes


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On Con't

Vila Nectar juice (glass bottle)
buy 1 at $2.49 get 5 airmiles

Maple Lodge chicken hot dogs
$4.49 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Club house gravy and sauce packages
99 cents each
buy 5 get 5 airmiles

Garafalo Pasta
$2.49
buy 2 get 5 airmiles

Finish power balls dish soap
$20.39
buy 1 get 10 airmiles

Kleenex Go Pks
buy 3 at $2.99 each get 10 airmiles

Benylin Products
15% off
buy 2 earn 15 airmiles

Tylenol Extra Strenghth
10.99 each
buy 2 get 20 airmiles

Aleve
buy 2 at 6.79
get 10 airmiles

Dove bar soap
buy 2 at 3.49 each
get 8 airmiles

Compliments cheese strings
buy 2 at 3.49 each
get 10 airmiles

Black diamond cheese strings
5.49 each
buy 2
get 10 airmiles

My best deal happened because Sobeys left a tag up
Oral B toothbrush
25% off
so $2.62 each
buy 1 get 10 airmiles
I bought 7 of them and they honored the tag which said the sale ended yesterday.(Feb 28)
So 70 airmiles....for $18.34

So that's all I could see ,hope it helps someone
Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

cari12 said:


> Where do you get the monthly Sobeys offers? I get the weekly ones that I load to my card but not monthly ones.



I started receiving a newsletter email at the end of each month for the following month. I don't remember signing up for it, and it is on the AM website. Log on and click on "get miles" around the top of the home page, then click on find offers, then click on Sobeys/Safeway bonus offers. A list pops up of chosen offers and mine come with 2 spend $150 get 150 AM. They do have to be printed though, and are not loadable onto your card.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did a loop through sobeys stittsville to check in store offers for AM.  Not much in fact many of the blue aeroplan tags don' even give points on the item as they are just advertsl.  You would barely know sobeys does airmiles this week.


----------



## osully

Hey all! Rexall Cresthaven locstion in Barrhaven has tons of H2O products at half price or better! This is the Disney toiletries company


----------



## osully

Looking for recommendations for hotels closest to the toronto zoo - I have such bad luck researching non Disney hotels. It looks like the Delta is the top rated and recommended by the zoo. Opinions? 

Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

We stayed there years ago with a hockey team. Went back later in the summer to visit the zoo. They have a package deal with the zoo I believe. If you're ok with sports teams being in the hotel it was a good place to stay. My kids loved the pool with the slide.

Check out tripadvisor for recent reviews.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Those of you in the Montreal area. Do we have any good offers like Blue Friday here?? I am getting really jealous reading through this thread!!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well I'm not impressed lately with the offers out of Thrifty's here on Vancouver Island! Since the new year started, we've gone from 400+AM/flyer every week to under 200. It's horrible. I swear they do this every year just to make sure I can't get enough AM for my Park Hoppers until the summer!

BUT, Save-on-Foods has a few good points specials going on, so I've taken to splitting my shopping list into 2 - one for each store - and I usually get enough points or AM to make it worthwhile. With SoF points, I can use it for ferry fare or with saving more, they also offer vacations, so I can always look into those for a 'free' vacation to DLR.

But still... 198AM? For things I don't even like.


----------



## isabellea

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Those of you in the Montreal area. Do we have any good offers like Blue Friday here?? I am getting really jealous reading through this thread!!



No Blue Friday for us unfortunately. IGA improved a little since previous years and Rachelle-Béry (grocery store not health store) has some goid promotions once in a while. I live in Lachine so I sometimes drive to ON when Foodland has really good offers. It’s a 1h drive each way for me but worth it if I can get more than 200 AM (my best times were 750-800 AM).


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. Split my purchase into two transactions and managed to come home with 279AM for a $107 spend. When I was a Sobeys yesterday I only picked up items with my targeted offers none of the other deals they had in the store seemed worth it (that or I didn't need them at the moment). I hope Mega Miles brings us some good offers next week because this is getting a little depressing.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from my Blue Friday haul.  

I had 3 orders - yes, the cashier processed the spend $100 get 100AM for each order (and yes, I was able to buy multiples of items to get multiples of air miles ie.: 4 pkg of toilet paper for 100 am instead of the posted buy 2 get 50), for a total of $332.08 spent and 1181 air miles earned.


----------



## mernin

I managed to spend more than I thought I would this am at Sobeys for Blue Friday.  Spend $290 for 665 airmiles.  The cashier said she didn't think airmiles would let me do the 100AM for $100 twice on the same day with the same card.  I mentioned that I've done it before and it worked so she split mine for me.  It shows on the receipt but she mentioned that airmiles may not actually credit it based on the terms of the coupon.  I turned my earning to 50/50 cash/dream for today so that I have some in the cash bank for the spring mega miles.  Now to remember to turn it back!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see that Shoppers has a 20X the points on Saturday.  I might see if I can squeeze out 50.00 there.  I do have a spend 100 get 10,000 points at No Frills for the next 2 days.  But If I can spend 50.00 and get 20x the points...I'm not interested in the No Frills one.  It might change my weekly offers if I try to shop more at shoppers.  It doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> Hoping to get in a Safeway shop on Friday over my lunch for Blue Friday.  I hope to make off with a good amount of AM.  I have in my head that Ikea commercial of " start the car, start the car" and running out of the store!!!


*You have NO idea how many times we actually say & do this! (not the IKEA shopping, we have done more than enough of their easy projects over the years!)*


----------



## bababear_50

Note to Airmiles --I want to be a loyal customer,,,, but the offers since Jan have been "toggled" and I am actually think of looking at the "PC / Optimum option.
I give it one more week and then something has to change.
Have a great weekend everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

osully said:


> Looking for recommendations for hotels closest to the toronto zoo - I have such bad luck researching non Disney hotels. It looks like the Delta is the top rated and recommended by the zoo. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks!


Close to the Zoo is relative. There is not any that I would consider close. what else are you doing? Car? How long are you in town? What are you looking for in a hotel?


----------



## tinkerone

I can't remember who was the person who does the *Nielson Homescan.*  I just got the offer to join however I don't know if its worth the time or what the rewards are.  Hoping the person who mentioned it can chime in and help me decide if this is truly for me.


----------



## flyingjay

I had a good Blue Friday this morning. 

I did my shop and I got 330 AM for my $89.26 shop. I got to my car and thought...I only need another $15ish (that subtotal is after tax) and I'll get the $100/100 AM bonus. 

I went to customer service and they were happy to help. I bought a jug of milk and some more crispy minis (my wife and kids love them) and brought it back to customer service. I had to wait almost 10 minutes because a lady was redeeming her lottery tickets. 

***side note*** She probably had 20 crosswords (at least that's what they looked like) that she redeemed. I didn't know that was a thing! How many lottery tickets did she have to buy to redeem 20 lottery tickets?!?!? I was glad she had that many winners...but how many losers did she have? Yikes!

I gave the very kind (and patient) Sobeys Customer Service rep the rest of my groceries and he manually added the 100 AM. 

Total shop today: $105.82
Total AM: 496


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> Note to Airmiles --I want to be a loyal customer,,,, but the offers since Jan have been "toggled" and I am actually think of looking at the "PC / Optimum option.
> I give it one more week and then something has to change.
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Hugs Mel



Its the vendors like Sobeys, Metro and Rexall that buy the points from Air Miles and then give them to you.  I feel the same way - why are you carrying AM but not giving any out?  Why is my Stittsville Sobeys store full of little Air Miles blue tags that don't actually give any AMs?  Your prices are high and now you are getting cheap on AMs.  I have a No Frills opening 5 minutes away and a Walmart within walking distance.  I want to be loyal but you are driving me away!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

isabellea said:


> No Blue Friday for us unfortunately. IGA improved a little since previous years and Rachelle-Béry (grocery store not health store) has some goid promotions once in a while. I live in Lachine so I sometimes drive to ON when Foodland has really good offers. It’s a 1h drive each way for me but worth it if I can get more than 200 AM (my best times were 750-800 AM).



Where in Ontario? We often drive to Hawkesbury but I have never seen a Foodland there.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Another Blue Friday Report...I did a shop over my lunch break...spent 112.00 and got 426 airmiles.  I might maybe go back for another small shop ( not another 100.00 ) after my closing shift at the second job for a few items I think we might use yet.  I do have a loaded offer of spend 70.00 get 20 Airmiles.  Not sure if it will even add up to that.  But I wanted to " think " if we really needed those items.


----------



## Aladora

All you guys getting Blue Friday deals has me green with envy!


----------



## cari12

Did my Blue Friday shopping on my lunch - $108 for 374 AM. 
It would have been 100 AM more if my store had more than just creme eggs and mini eggs for the Cadbury spend $30 get 100 AM. The cashier chalked it up to the store closing soon so they don't necessarily get everything. I don't need that much of just those 2 items so i took the loss.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I can't remember who was the person who does the *Nielson Homescan.*  I just got the offer to join however I don't know if its worth the time or what the rewards are.  Hoping the person who mentioned it can chime in and help me decide if this is truly for me.








*That would be the Duck! Just sitting here looking at the Visa Gift cards i got for doing some quick surveys during Nov & Dec .. i did one a week for on-line shopping & the other for dollar stores, every Sunday for the previous week, and they took me a MAX of 5 minutes each -- total pay out for those? $52 and I have a $25 Visa card from keeping a weekly food diary (oh my, sooo much work for THOSE!) Just looked at my account and i also received 1400 points for each category. Mainly i redeem for Cineplex vouchers and i tend to get a $25 gift card once very 9 months or so but that's only because i don't like to wait till i have enough for anything else  I'm not sure if i can shoot you a link to the rewards since i need to be logged in to see them but they range from $10 gift cards for Cineplex & Apple for 8,000 points to a Play Station 4 for 383,000 points. Reference point: I cashed out 17,000 for $25 Cineplex on August 15, 2017 & January 1,2018 and i currently have 7,135 -- i cash out as soon as i have enough for that reward. I was moved to scanning thru an app on my phone and it's much easier -- takes me an extra 5 minutes maybe when we get home from shopping, i scan, hubby puts away. I get 225 points a week plus a monthly bonus of 250 if i scan every week. I do several surveys a week that range from 150 - 300 points -- you NEVER get screened out to a lower reward, if i don't qualify i still get the full amount quoted. I know some people don't like having their shopping habits tracked but heck, Airmiles & PC, and every other reward programme I'm part of  know what i buy so it doesn't bother me.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *That would be the Duck! Just sitting here looking at the Visa Gift cards i got for doing some quick surveys during Nov & Dec .. i did one a week for on-line shopping & the other for dollar stores, every Sunday for the previous week, and they took me a MAX of 5 minutes each -- total pay out for those? $52 and I have a $25 Visa card from keeping a weekly food diary (oh my, sooo much work for THOSE!) Just looked at my account and i also received 1400 points for each category. Mainly i redeem for Cineplex vouchers and i tend to get a $25 gift card once very 9 months or so but that's only because i don't like to wait till i have enough for anything else  I'm not sure if i can shoot you a link to the rewards since i need to be logged in to see them but they range from $10 gift cards for Cineplex & Apple for 8,000 points to a Play Station 4 for 383,000 points. Reference point: I cashed out 17,000 for $25 Cineplex on August 15, 2017 & January 1,2018 and i currently have 7,135 -- i cash out as soon as i have enough for that reward. I was moved to scanning thru an app on my phone and it's much easier -- takes me an extra 5 minutes maybe when we get home from shopping, i scan, hubby puts away. I get 225 points a week plus a monthly bonus of 250 if i scan every week. I do several surveys a week that range from 150 - 300 points -- you NEVER get screened out to a lower reward, if i don't qualify i still get the full amount quoted. I know some people don't like having their shopping habits tracked but heck, Airmiles & PC, and every other reward programme I'm part of  know what i buy so it doesn't bother me.*


Thanks for the info.  I think maybe I will give it a try.  What can it hurt and I can always use some good gift cards.


----------



## isabellea

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Where in Ontario? We often drive to Hawkesbury but I have never seen a Foodland there.



Vankleek Hill, exit 17 on the 417.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

isabellea said:


> Vankleek Hill, exit 17 on the 417.



Thank you. That’s just a bit further. I will look into that!


----------



## kitntrip

Here's my blue Friday AM haul. Spent $274ish and received 897 airmiles. I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Looks like someone managed to get a copy of the Manitoba Spring Mega Miles offers....


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Looks like someone managed to get a copy of the Manitoba Spring Mega Miles offers....


*Please tell me I'm not the only one who zoomed in really tight & studied the coupons closely while muttering "please let there be 5 different places i can shop!!"*


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me I'm not the only one who zoomed in really tight & studied the coupons closely while muttering "please let there be 5 different places i can shop!!"*


I did! I only counted 4 different sponsors I could use on that one, hoping BC has a 5th I can use. Looks like it says 5 sponsors, not 5 offers like STB. And hopefully there will be a cash miles offer too since after today’s blue Friday I will be prepared!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me I'm not the only one who zoomed in really tight & studied the coupons closely while muttering "please let there be 5 different places i can shop!!"*



I zoomed in--here in Ont ,,,I am hopeful for a
1. Rexall offer
2. Sobeys offer
3. Shell offer ---but with my small car I may have to ask a friend to fill up their big car-truck
4. LCBO offer--but not a fancy 100.00 bottle of champagne
5. Foodland OR Metro offer
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me I'm not the only one who zoomed in really tight & studied the coupons closely while muttering "please let there be 5 different places i can shop!!"*



I did zoom in. I think I’ll be okay for the 5 merchants.


----------



## alohamom

Hopefully there will be other offers on line in conjunction with the booklet


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please tell me I'm not the only one who zoomed in really tight & studied the coupons closely while muttering "please let there be 5 different places i can shop!!"*



I did! I only see 4 for me, but am hoping there will be a bit difference for the other provinces. Like Safeway will be ? Metro? in Ontario? Then I could do 5.


----------



## tinkerone

Could anyone read the Shell coupon?  I'm trying to figure out if it will work for me but I can't zoom in enough to read......these old eyes, lol.


----------



## alohamom

link to a different site with a large pic check out post #14

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/air-...8th-1250-am-5-offers-650-am-3-offers-2175258/


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I zoomed in--here in Ont ,,,I am hopeful for a
> 1. Rexall offer
> 2. Sobeys offer
> 3. Shell offer ---but with my small car I may have to ask a friend to fill up their big car-truck
> 4. LCBO offer--but not a fancy 100.00 bottle of champagne
> 5. Foodland OR Metro offer
> Hugs Mel


Come on Mel treat yourself for retirement with a big bottle of champagne.


----------



## isabellea

Thanks for the link, they had the coupons for QC! I will probably be able to use coupons from at least 6 merchants just in Qc, not counting the ON I probably can do also. I can probably help one or two people once I have all my offers done (e.g. I can go back to Rachelle-Béry or Jean Coutu and use your AM number when making my purchase instead of mine).

My plan for QC coupons:
1. Jean Coutu
2. IGA
3. Rachelle-Béry
4. Travel Hub
5. The Bay
6. Shell

My plan for ON coupons: timing is good since we'll probably visit Ottawa March 7-8
7. Foodland
8. Sobeys
9. Rexall


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm going to Sobeys shortly, so I will look to see if they have the booklets out yet and take screenshots when I am home (Sobeys Atlantic).


----------



## mernin

The the travel hub coupon it always says your book your first hotel stay - so if I’ve used it in past promos I won’t be able to use it again, right?


----------



## NorthernGrl

Question about the Travel Hub (I've never used it before).
We're probably going to take the kiddos to Niagara Falls for a few days over March Break.  Just for a change of scenery and some fun.  Found a hotel that has an indoor pool and family suites for $79 per night (Say What???)
It says book and get 295 AM.  The current booking link has a bonus of 75 AM and UP TO 1000 AM per night.   Of course I will be waiting for the new offers at the end of the week to use the coupon which says get $100 AM when you spend $100, and UP TO 1000 AM per night.  
We'll be spending 2 nights, possibly 3 (just waiting on DH's employer to confirm his vacation request), so will for sure be spending over $100.  
All that to ask....   Is the 295 AM the "up to 1000"?  If that's correct, I would have 690 for a 2 night stay (290 per night + the 100 bonus?)


----------



## ottawamom

AM I the only one! I am going absolutely stir crazy not knowing what the offers are going to be come Thursday. I have my attack planned out based on what is projected for Ontario based on Quebec and Manitoba. This is driving me nuts.

I have FP+ reservations to make on Tuesday for my upcoming trip. I went through and did up a spreadsheet of booking order based on popularity of FP's to try and distract myself but now I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting for more info about Mega Miles.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> AM I the only one! I am going absolutely stir crazy not knowing what the offers are going to be come Thursday. I have my attack planned out based on what is projected for Ontario based on Quebec and Manitoba. This is driving me nuts.
> 
> I have FP+ reservations to make on Tuesday for my upcoming trip. I went through and did up a spreadsheet of booking order based on popularity of FP's to try and distract myself but now I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting for more info about Mega Miles.


Come On Ontario!!! We want MEGA MILES!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

NorthernGrl said:


> Question about the Travel Hub (I've never used it before).
> We're probably going to take the kiddos to Niagara Falls for a few days over March Break.  Just for a change of scenery and some fun.  Found a hotel that has an indoor pool and family suites for $79 per night (Say What???)
> It says book and get 295 AM.  The current booking link has a bonus of 75 AM and UP TO 1000 AM per night.   Of course I will be waiting for the new offers at the end of the week to use the coupon which says get $100 AM when you spend $100, and UP TO 1000 AM per night.
> We'll be spending 2 nights, possibly 3 (just waiting on DH's employer to confirm his vacation request), so will for sure be spending over $100.
> All that to ask....   Is the 295 AM the "up to 1000"?  If that's correct, I would have 690 for a 2 night stay (290 per night + the 100 bonus?)


*If there are ever any bonus offers thru the Travel Hub the correct # of miles will show -- and it will include the extras. This is what i see when i open the website*
**
*once I go to the next screen to look at hotels i see this at the top of the screen*
**
*And when i look at a hotel i can see that the miles have already been added (looked hard to find one that has easy math  )*
**
*In this case the **100 miles** which is now **175 miles** is the "up-to" amount. *

**** specific to your mentioned hotel .. be careful what you pick, some of them aren't even worth the amounts I'm seeing quoted! Use Travelocity and look for very recent reviews taking care to read the negative ones. I don't want to hear in a few weeks that you had a lousy time. Have a blast, we often did that during March Break, close enough to not go bonkers in the car but far enough to feel we had gone somewhere *


----------



## Silvermist999

Anxious for the Ontario booklet!  Based on the other provinces, I think I can only do 4 partners, not 5. Unless I force myself to buy Children's Place stuff for my DS11, who only wants to wear Nike or Under Armour these days.


----------



## buyerbrad

$50 Home Depot giftcard + propane refill = 82 Miles from Shell. Has anybody tried buying a Shell giftcard to get the bonus miles?


----------



## isabellea

buyerbrad said:


> $50 Home Depot giftcard + propane refill = 82 Miles from Shell. Has anybody tried buying a Shell giftcard to get the bonus miles?



I believe they are specifically excluded from the offer.


----------



## ebharris

So glad to be back on this board getting ready for our next trip! 

Spent $156 at Sobeys on Friday, got 596 miles. That made me happy. Also got 113 Miles at Rexall for $58, not the best deal but I got the Easter treats I wanted, and bought birthday cards for my kids, niece and nephews coming up. Thank you! 

I’m not sure we have anything here that other provinces don’t, but I’m in Manitoba if anybody needs help with MegaMiles. I’m hoping to do 5 offers twice (once with my card, once with my husbands) to get two more passes for Universal Hollywood. 
We’ll see, I refuse to buy things I normally wouldn’t...kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## dancin Disney style

NorthernGrl said:


> Question about the Travel Hub (I've never used it before).
> We're probably going to take the kiddos to Niagara Falls for a few days over March Break.  Just for a change of scenery and some fun.  Found a hotel that has an indoor pool and family suites for $79 per night (Say What???)
> It says book and get 295 AM.  The current booking link has a bonus of 75 AM and UP TO 1000 AM per night.   Of course I will be waiting for the new offers at the end of the week to use the coupon which says get $100 AM when you spend $100, and UP TO 1000 AM per night.
> We'll be spending 2 nights, possibly 3 (just waiting on DH's employer to confirm his vacation request), so will for sure be spending over $100.
> All that to ask....   Is the 295 AM the "up to 1000"?  If that's correct, I would have 690 for a 2 night stay (290 per night + the 100 bonus?)


Be VERY careful choosing a hotel in Niagara.  I live 45 minutes away and we stay there often.  Many hotels are really gross. They can be very dirty and run down as well as the other guests leave much to be desired.   The nice places will run you at least $130/night.....more like $175-200/night.  They will also ding you for parking.


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> link to a different site with a large pic check out post #14
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/air-...8th-1250-am-5-offers-650-am-3-offers-2175258/



Followed alohamom's post and Ontario has just been posted, post #84.  Hard to read but it looks like Sobeys has a 150/$150 Sobeys GC as well as a pharmacy coupon.


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Followed alohamom's post and Ontario has just been posted, post #84.  Hard to read but it looks like Sobeys has a 150/$150 Sobeys GC as well as a pharmacy coupon.


hope we can do this more that once. Even if you only get credit towards the bonus for 1. If you can get 150 for each one, then here we go.


----------



## pigletto

I’ve never seen a Sobey’s with a pharmacy. I don’t think there is any in this area. I am trying to get to 5 offers on 3 cards (Dh, dd, and mine). 
 I’m not sure I want to tie up $450 in Sobey’s gift cards. Even though I can go to the Freshco with them, I am preferring to shop at Nofrills these days and earn PC optimum points. I will have to think on that one, but I plan to do one on one card. I”ll do Rexall on all three cards. None of us did the HBC offer during STB so we can all do that one. We are good for three offers at Shell. I will just have to see what is least expensive or works the best for the other offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> AM I the only one! I am going absolutely stir crazy not knowing what the offers are going to be come Thursday



NO...you are not lol.  I'm on edge to see what they are in the west here.  The dd and her fiance have decided to do a destination wedding instead of a big fancy wedding and use the money they would have used for their wedding to purchase a home.  So this momma needs to get collecting miles so that I can exchange them into travel vouchers to hopefully knock off some of the price of the holiday for us.  Lord help me!!!! lol


----------



## juniorbugman

pigletto said:


> I’ve never seen a Sobey’s with a pharmacy. I don’t think there is any in this area.


The Sobeys in North Ajax on Highway 2 has a pharmacy inside it so I can make that deal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've pulled together the images i could find for the MM booklets from Quebec, Manitoba & Ontario and stuck them in that thread. The Ontario one isn't a great image, I'll keep looking for better ones!*

*Mega Miles coupon Booklets*


----------



## ottawamom

I think I'll pop into a Shell on my way home this afternoon and see if they have the booklet. I tried at Rexall this morning and they didn't have them yet.

I will pick up a few of the GC from Sobeys (one at least on each account maybe more on mine if they will let me) AM are a good deal on the GC. My stash of GC is down to 1 so the timing is good. Shell and Rexall over the course of three weeks is doable. I have been putting off purchasing a few things so I should be able to take advantage of a few of the other coupons (Lowes, need/want a new freezer, RONA I'll dream up some project that need doing around the house)


----------



## kerreyn

I'll check to see if Sobey's has the AB one on my lunch break.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I’ve never seen a Sobey’s with a pharmacy. I don’t think there is any in this area. I am trying to get to 5 offers on 3 cards (Dh, dd, and mine).
> I’m not sure I want to tie up $450 in Sobey’s gift cards. Even though I can go to the Freshco with them, I am preferring to shop at Nofrills these days and earn PC optimum points. I will have to think on that one, but I plan to do one on one card. I”ll do Rexall on all three cards. None of us did the HBC offer during STB so we can all do that one. We are good for three offers at Shell. I will just have to see what is least expensive or works the best for the other offers.


*There is one close to us that has a full pharmacy while the others I've been to (including the Urban Fresh in Toronto) all have a small selection of OTC products. The way I'm reading the coupon it's for OTCs (from the Manitoba Booklet since ours in too hard for these old eyes!) it says "nonpresciption medication or treatment product" SO .. my thinking is stuff that can be sold without a pharmacist on-site (IE the things that are NOT locked up during certain hours) -- the very basic stuff that you would see at the till even (maybe). Since this promo is based on the number of SPONSORS not coupons I'm not going to hang my hat on this one offer but if i happen to need some of those items when I'm already using one of the other coupons then I'll use it to get the bonus miles from the coupon. Does that make any sense?*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *There is one close to us that has a full pharmacy while the others I've been to (including the Urban Fresh in Toronto) all have a small selection of OTC products. The way I'm reading the coupon it's for OTCs (from the Manitoba Booklet since ours in too hard for these old eyes!) it says "nonpresciption medication or treatment product" SO .. my thinking is stuff that can be sold without a pharmacist on-site (IE the things that are NOT locked up during certain hours) -- the very basic stuff that you would see at the till even (maybe). Since this promo is based on the number of SPONSORS not coupons I'm not going to hang my hat on this one offer but if i happen to need some of those items when I'm already using one of the other coupons then I'll use it to get the bonus miles from the coupon. Does that make any sense?*


Yes, and I was thinking that maybe it could work that way (i.e. just purchase a bottle of Tylenol from Sobey’s even if they don’t have a full fledged pharmacy). I’m hoping so anyway! Thanks Donald-my hero.


----------



## bababear_50

So from what I am seeing and it is a "tad" difficult viewing sideways.....................

1. Shell Gas ?? looks like two different offers?? (have to wait till I can actually see the offer)

2. Foodland spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles (good for me)

3. Rexall spend $40.00 get 40 airmiles (good for me)

4.Sobeys spend $10.00 OTC non prescription get 20 airmiles (good for me)

5. LCBO ?? (have to wait to read the offer)

6.  Sobeys buy $150.00 Gift Card get 150 airmiles (will probably buy the card then spend $60.00 at Foodland
and $10.00 at Sobeys for the OTC offer,,,leaving me $80.00 for another shop).


So just thinking out loud here,,,,,,,, soooooo I couldn't get two Sobeys offers due to it having to be 5 individual Sponsors ?????????????????????

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> I'll check to see if Sobey's has the AB one on my lunch break.




Nothing at our Sobey's today. I'll keep watching.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So from what I am seeing and it is a "tad" difficult viewing sideways.....................
> 
> 1. Shell Gas ?? looks like two different offers?? (have to wait till I can actually see the offer)
> 
> 2. Foodland spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 3. Rexall spend $40.00 get 40 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 4.Sobeys spend $10.00 OTC non prescription get 20 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 5. LCBO ?? (have to wait to read the offer)
> 
> 6.  Sobeys buy $150.00 Gift Card get 150 airmiles (will probably buy the card then spend $60.00 at Foodland
> and $10.00 at Sobeys for the OTC offer,,,leaving me $80.00 for another shop).
> 
> 
> So just thinking out loud here,,,,,,,, soooooo I couldn't get two Sobeys offers due to it having to be 5 individual Sponsors ?????????????????????
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Well you did better than i did -- i just gave up with those coupons, but i think i can do them as you've laid out.*

*Regarding the # of coupons: you can use as many of the coupons as you want to get the stated miles on the individual coupons -- just follow the stated terms closely since some are a once per card but others like Rexall have previously been good as many times as you want. To get the final big bonus of 1250 miles you need to visit 5 different sponsors regardless of the number of coupons you've used. So you could use the 6 offers you've mentioned and make the threshold BUT if you do, let's say, 1,2,3,4 & 6 that won't cut it. Am i as clear as mud??*


----------



## bababear_50

I need a coffee.........................maybe a little  drive around the community,,,,
Shell........................Sobeys.............................Rexall...................................Metro
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well you did better than i did -- i just gave up with those coupons, but i think i can do them as you've laid out.*
> 
> *Regarding the # of coupons: you can use as many of the coupons as you want to get the stated miles on the individual coupons -- just follow the stated terms closely since some are a once per card but others like Rexall have previously been good as many times as you want. To get the final big bonus of 1250 miles you need to visit 5 different sponsors regardless of the number of coupons you've used. So you could use the 6 offers you've mentioned and make the threshold BUT if you do, let's say, 1,2,3,4 & 6 that won't cut it. Am i as clear as mud??*




Thanks Hon
Makes sense to me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My Shell guy has them but he isn't allowed to hand them out until Thursday. He was quite adamant about that.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall said they don't have them yet
I got one from Metro
I am scanning right now and I will post soon......................
Hugs Mel

Metro
LCBO
and
Staples
For the above three stores it says in the booklet that you have to go to airmiles.ca/megamiles to get the Bonus offers ......so I guess wait until Thursday.....for them

No Sobeys or Foodland in this booklet


----------



## bababear_50

Have a look here:
https://imgur.com/a/VkTyu

Booklet picked up at Metro
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am happy to know that Metro will be participating this time around but I wish
 they had posted in the booklet what their deal is. I hate waiting.
Noticed the Rexall one isn't valid/usable until March 17th.-to April 6.
Shell is saying you must present the coupon prior to payment.

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I got one from Metro
> I am scanning right now and I will post soon......................





bababear_50 said:


> No Sobeys or Foodland in this booklet


That was the same as the Shop the Block - Metro is not going to post Sobeys offers in their booklet and visa versa - I would think that would be bad for business


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I am happy to know that Metro will be participating this time around but I wish
> they had posted in the booklet what their deal is. I hate waiting.
> Noticed the Rexall one isn't valid/usable until March 17th.-to April 6.
> Shell is saying you must present the coupon prior to payment.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Doesn't the Shell one just mean that you will need to go inside and present the coupon before you pay for your gas. No handing over the coupon at the last second.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Have a look here:
> https://imgur.com/a/VkTyu
> 
> Booklet picked up at Metro
> Hugs Mel


*Thanks! I did my best to combine it into an image to add to the other thread --- if you could shoot me the scan in a PM or email i could use that. I had trouble looking at the one you gave a link to, our virus software didn't like something about it (and when i hit the "next post" by mistake oops)*


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Doesn't the Shell one just mean that you will need to go inside and present the coupon before you pay for your gas. No handing over the coupon at the last second.



I think you are right.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks! I did my best to combine it into an image to add to the other thread --- if you could shoot me the scan in a PM or email i could use that. I had trouble looking at the one you gave a link to, our virus software didn't like something about it (and when i hit the "next post" by mistake oops)*



Hi Hon 
can you shoot me an email,,I asked Andrew (son) to send me an email with the scan and then I will forward it to you
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

So I have a hard copy of the Mega Miles, picked up from a shell on way home. He wanted to make sure \I knew that it did not start yet.
For the shell, it just means that yes you need to go in and pay, give the coupon before paying, but not before pumping.
For Sobeys, it is only from March 16-18 and there is a limit of 4 per card holder. So $600 ggets you 600am, 10% return. Now I buy the lotto tickets for work, guess where I buy them..Just saying that is how I am not out $600. I will purchase them in advance, but get it all back..
There is also $75 for 75 at Urban Fresh again limit of 4 per card. Now that is 2 seperate coupons even though same supplier, should count as 2 of the 5 needed.
Foodland has $60-20am,80-40,100-60. and the Sobeys Pharmacy for nonprescription of $10-20am. There is 4 tickets for me, add the shell and maybe the rexall $40-40am for a bonus.
So cant start till March 16 th for me. Good luck all


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So I have a hard copy of the Mega Miles, picked up from a shell on way home. He wanted to make sure \I knew that it did not start yet.
> For the shell, it just means that yes you need to go in and pay, give the coupon before paying, but not before pumping.
> For Sobeys, it is only from March 16-18 and there is a limit of 4 per card holder. So $600 ggets you 600am, 10% return. Now I buy the lotto tickets for work, guess where I buy them..Just saying that is how I am not out $600. I will purchase them in advance, but get it all back..
> There is also $75 for 75 at Urban Fresh again limit of 4 per card. Now that is 2 seperate coupons even though same supplier, should count as 2 of the 5 needed.
> Foodland has $60-20am,80-40,100-60. and the Sobeys Pharmacy for nonprescription of $10-20am. There is 4 tickets for me, add the shell and maybe the rexall $40-40am for a bonus.
> So cant start till March 16 th for me. Good luck all



Dang
I am away March 16-18 in Disney.
Do the Urban Fresh ,,,, Sobeys Pharmacy and Foodland have a use date?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

pigletto said:


> I’ve never seen a Sobey’s with a pharmacy. I don’t think there is any in this area. I am trying to get to 5 offers on 3 cards (Dh, dd, and mine).
> I’m not sure I want to tie up $450 in Sobey’s gift cards. Even though I can go to the Freshco with them, I am preferring to shop at Nofrills these days and earn PC optimum points. I will have to think on that one, but I plan to do one on one card. I”ll do Rexall on all three cards. None of us did the HBC offer during STB so we can all do that one. We are good for three offers at Shell. I will just have to see what is least expensive or works the best for the other offers.




Not sure where you live but Sobeys Oshawa Ontario has a pharmacy.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> I am away March 16-18 in Disney.
> Do the Urban Fresh ,,,, Sobeys Pharmacy and Foodland have a use date?
> Hugs Mel


hmm one hand Airmiles, the other Disney.....
Ya you got the better deal.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> I am away March 16-18 in Disney.
> Do the Urban Fresh ,,,, Sobeys Pharmacy and Foodland have a use date?
> Hugs Mel


Use date for Urban Fresh is the same
The others are Mar 8 - April 12
Rexall is March 17 - April 6


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Use date for Urban Fresh is the same
> The others are Mar 8 - April 12
> Rexall is March 17 - April 6



Yep Disney is good but I still need my Mega Miles,,lol
I am away 13-20 so I want to try and get a few offers done before my trip.
Thanks for posting the info
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Leave Cash to buy the GC and your AM card with one of your sons. Included step by step instructions. That way you get Disney and the coupon done!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Have a look here:
> https://imgur.com/a/VkTyu
> 
> Booklet picked up at Metro
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel!

I will probably visit these 5 partners: 
Hudson Bay (I have $110 in gift cards)
Rexall
Sobeys
Metro
Foodland
Shell (as a back up)
LCBO (as a back up)

I hope to get the Foodland/Sobeys giftcard offer if we have that here in Ontario. I will try to use as many offers as possible to up my airmiles. January and February were too slow for me. Need to get things going to keep my Onyx status!


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Dang
> I am away March 16-18 in Disney.
> Do the Urban Fresh ,,,, Sobeys Pharmacy and Foodland have a use date?
> Hugs Mel



We do the Jean Coutu in Ontario as well as the IGA in the province of Quebec.  Are you near the Ontario Quebec border?


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> We do the Jean Coutu in Ontario as well as the IGA in the province of Quebec.  Are you near the Ontario Quebec border?



Hi hon
I am in Mississauga,,
I am going to see what is posted on the airmiles site on Thursday because I think I can get 
a couple of offers that are not posted in the booklets.
Leaving cash with my sons to buy a Gift Card at Sobeys and expecting it to still have $150.00 value upon my return  ----naw not going to do it.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

Eveningsong said:


> Not sure where you live but Sobeys Oshawa Ontario has a pharmacy.


Thank you. I am in small town Niagara so a little far for me


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have the MegaMiles flyer for Alberta  in hand from the nice guy at Shell...  anyone need me to post it?


----------



## Juice@13

marcyleecorgan said:


> I have the MegaMiles flyer for Alberta  in hand from the nice guy at Shell...  anyone need me to post it?


Yes please


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> I have the MegaMiles flyer for Alberta  in hand from the nice guy at Shell...  anyone need me to post it?


*You can either post it here, or send it to me in a PM and I'll add it to the first page, either way i think it's great for us to all be able to see what the offers are like across the country and how much they differ.*

*****ETA i'll be putting this in the post that i started for the Mega Miles promo so we'll be able to locate that info quickly without wading thru the weekly postings*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can either post it here, or send it to me in a PM and I'll add it to the first page, either way i think it's great for us to all be able to see what the offers are like across the country and how much they differ.*
> 
> *****ETA i'll be putting this in the post that i started for the Mega Miles promo so we'll be able to locate that info quickly without wading thru the weekly postings*



Hey J, thanks so much for all you do for us AM collectors!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So I have a hard copy of the Mega Miles, picked up from a shell on way home. He wanted to make sure \I knew that it did not start yet.
> For the shell, it just means that yes you need to go in and pay, give the coupon before paying, but not before pumping.
> For Sobeys, it is only from March 16-18 and there is a limit of 4 per card holder. So $600 ggets you 600am, 10% return. Now I buy the lotto tickets for work, guess where I buy them..Just saying that is how I am not out $600. I will purchase them in advance, but get it all back..
> There is also $75 for 75 at Urban Fresh again limit of 4 per card. Now that is 2 seperate coupons even though same supplier, should count as 2 of the 5 needed.
> Foodland has $60-20am,80-40,100-60. and the Sobeys Pharmacy for nonprescription of $10-20am. There is 4 tickets for me, add the shell and maybe the rexall $40-40am for a bonus.
> So cant start till March 16 th for me. Good luck all


*Just to be clear, you need to use coupons from 5 DIFFERENT sponsors this time around -- so i see you saying:*

*Sobeys Gift card for 1 sponsor*
*Urban Fresh gift card (hopefully a second sponsor)*
*Foodland threshold spend 3rd sponsor (or 2nd if Urban Fresh doesn't count as it's own)*
*Sobeys Pharmacy -- this is STILL the same sponsor*
*Shell -- good for 4th (or 3rd depending on UF)*
*Rexall -- good for 5th (or 4th depending on UF)*
*Do you even plan on finding an Urban Fresh? Because if not, you'll only be using coupons from 4 sponsors since the pharmacy coupon will still count as a Sobeys one. I don't want you to get caught short!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone is looking for a little March Break getaway there is a special happening right now -- use fewer miles *
*March Break Hotel Deals*
**


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Thank you. I am in small town Niagara so a little far for me



The Ancaster Sobeys has a pharmacy....it's a little closer...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Juice@13 said:


> Yes please





Donald - my hero said:


> *You can either post it here, or send it to me in a PM and I'll add it to the first page, either way i think it's great for us to all be able to see what the offers are like across the country and how much they differ.*
> 
> *****ETA i'll be putting this in the post that i started for the Mega Miles promo so we'll be able to locate that info quickly without wading thru the weekly postings*



Okay while my camera is charging (of COURSE this is when it dies, when I need it!) here is the text version of things.  Check out the Duck's Mega Miles thread for the scanned flyers ; Alberta's deals are almost identical to Manitoba's. Instead of Liquor Mart of course though, there is the IRIS offers that Ontario/Quebec have. Basically we don't get an alcohol coupon.


----------



## kitntrip

I received my 250 AM from MissFresh, but still waiting on Staples 75 AM.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just to be clear, you need to use coupons from 5 DIFFERENT sponsors this time around -- so i see you saying:*
> 
> *Sobeys Gift card for 1 sponsor*
> *Urban Fresh gift card (hopefully a second sponsor)*
> *Foodland threshold spend 3rd sponsor (or 2nd if Urban Fresh doesn't count as it's own)*
> *Sobeys Pharmacy -- this is STILL the same sponsor*
> *Shell -- good for 4th (or 3rd depending on UF)*
> *Rexall -- good for 5th (or 4th depending on UF)*
> *Do you even plan on finding an Urban Fresh? Because if not, you'll only be using coupons from 4 sponsors since the pharmacy coupon will still count as a Sobeys one. I don't want you to get caught short!!*


I know, that's is why I am not sure when they say that. They have said that in the past and it has gone thru. So confusing. SO I will probably be doing about 7 coupons to make sure.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kitntrip said:


> I received my 250 AM from MissFresh, but still waiting on Staples 75 AM.



When you shopped at Staples, did the cashier scan the coupon?  I know mine was the first coupon the cashier had seen that day.  There was a coupon code on my receipt.  My 75 points posted at the same time as my purchase did (about 2 -3 days after).


----------



## pigletto

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> The Ancaster Sobeys has a pharmacy....it's a little closer...


And we have a basketball tournament up that way this month.. perfect! Thank you.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Alright, I am SUPER new to collecting air miles.. I live in Manitoba. I've had a card for 9 years but so far I only have 41 miles ! Would love the help of you experts!  We leave for our trip February 10, 2019. 3 adults,  childc 1 infant. My goal is to have enough points to redeem at least ONE adult ticket. If I can get more sweet.  But even one would save me a good chunk of change. I plan on living the airmiles or die life and only shopping where I can collect points.  Even if it means driving 15 minutes to rexall instead of walking 3 minutes to shoppers.

Also note, I really would like to avoid opening another credit card.  My husband has 2 already open and after making really poor choices, I'm currently trying to rebuild my credit. We're planning to buy a house in 6 years so I want to avoid that route and just grind through The collector card.

Do any places earn miles on gift cards?  I'm trying to find the best way to take advantage of the megamiles event.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## isabellea

Just received an e-mail from Airmiles advertising 50 AM if we do 2 purchases thru airmilesshops.ca between March 8-April 12 (part of MegaMiles) from two different merchants. Below are the conditions (in French):

1Offre de 50 milles en prime (valable pendant toute la campagne, du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018) Offre valable du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018. Obtenez 50 milles AIR MILESmd en prime en effectuant au moins 2 achats admissibles de 20 $ CA ou plus (à l’exclusion des frais de livraison, droits de douanes et taxes) à airmilesshops.ca chez 2 détaillants en ligne participants ou plus. Limite d’une offre de prime par numéro d’adhérent. Pour profiter de l’offre, l’adhérent doit d’abord ouvrir une session à airmilesshops.ca avant de faire ses achats. L’offre ne peut être combinée à d’autres offres de milles en prime. L’offre s’applique à l’achat de cartes-cadeaux uniquement chez les détaillants en ligne qui octroient normalement des milles sur les achats de cartes-cadeaux. Détails à airmilesshops.ca. Pour les détaillants en ligne de voyage (y compris les réservations de voyage, les locations de voitures et les séjours hôteliers), les réservations doivent être effectuées d’ici le 12 avril 2018 pour un séjour d’ici le 30 juin 2018. Les milles en prime seront déposés dans votre compte d’adhérent dans les 75 jours suivant la période promotionnelle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Alright, I am SUPER new to collecting air miles.. I live in Manitoba. I've had a card for 9 years but so far I only have 41 miles ! Would love the help of you experts!  We leave for our trip February 10, 2019. 3 adults,  childc 1 infant. My goal is to have enough points to redeem at least ONE adult ticket. If I can get more sweet.  But even one would save me a good chunk of change. I plan on living the airmiles or die life and only shopping where I can collect points.  Even if it means driving 15 minutes to rexall instead of walking 3 minutes to shoppers.
> 
> Also note, I really would like to avoid opening another credit card.  My husband has 2 already open and after making really poor choices, I'm currently trying to rebuild my credit. We're planning to buy a house in 6 years so I want to avoid that route and just grind through The collector card.
> 
> Do any places earn miles on gift cards?  I'm trying to find the best way to take advantage of the megamiles event.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


*HI and  to the hunt!!! You've found the best community to help you with your goals, we all love to help each other maximize our hauls and you should find some great tips here.*

*You've hit the mark with your comments about needing to change your shopping habits, but you don't need to go so whole hog at it because you don't want to fall down the rabbit hole of buying things strictly because they have Airmiles. I never (ok very very VERY rarely) buy something i don't need strictly due to the miles (there might have been a few too many ice cream treats bought last summer ) I have only adjusted my spending habits and stock up on non-perishables when they are on sale (come on toilet paper, we're down to 2 packages under the bed!) You don't need to change/add credit cards to the mix but we do find that does help with the double/triple dipping  -- but not enough to change your cards (last month Mastercard netted us a measly 3 and AMEX 136 -- not a real make or break amount)*

*You can't earn miles on gift cards UNLESS there are special offers that are clearly mentioned in flyers and shared quickly here. The upcoming Mega Miles has 2 coupons that are related to those as well that are an easy addition. Be sure to pop over to the thread that is dedicated to MM -- I'll do my best to keep it up-to-date so that the information is easy to find without wading thru the weekly thread.*

*If you need any more help please speak up and let us help make that trip happen!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Just received an e-mail from Airmiles advertising 50 AM if we do 2 purchases thru airmilesshops.ca between March 8-April 12 (part of MegaMiles) from two different merchants. Below are the conditions (in French):
> 
> 1Offre de 50 milles en prime (valable pendant toute la campagne, du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018) Offre valable du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018. Obtenez 50 milles AIR MILESmd en prime en effectuant au moins 2 achats admissibles de 20 $ CA ou plus (à l’exclusion des frais de livraison, droits de douanes et taxes) à airmilesshops.ca chez 2 détaillants en ligne participants ou plus. Limite d’une offre de prime par numéro d’adhérent. Pour profiter de l’offre, l’adhérent doit d’abord ouvrir une session à airmilesshops.ca avant de faire ses achats. L’offre ne peut être combinée à d’autres offres de milles en prime. L’offre s’applique à l’achat de cartes-cadeaux uniquement chez les détaillants en ligne qui octroient normalement des milles sur les achats de cartes-cadeaux. Détails à airmilesshops.ca. Pour les détaillants en ligne de voyage (y compris les réservations de voyage, les locations de voitures et les séjours hôteliers), les réservations doivent être effectuées d’ici le 12 avril 2018 pour un séjour d’ici le 30 juin 2018. Les milles en prime seront déposés dans votre compte d’adhérent dans les 75 jours suivant la période promotionnelle.


*And thru the magic of Google Translate for the anglophones in the crowd*

*1Offer bonus of 50 miles (valid throughout the campaign, March 8 - April 12, 2018) Offer valid March 8 - April 12, 2018. Receive 50 bonus AIR MILES® Miles by making at least 2 eligible purchases of C $ 20 or more plus (excluding shipping, duty and taxes) at airmilesshops.ca at 2 or more participating online retailers. Limit of a bonus offer per membership number. To take advantage of the offer, the member must first login to airmilesshops.ca before making purchases. The offer can not be combined with other bonus mile offers. The offer applies to the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who normally grant miles on gift card purchases. Details at airmilesshops.ca. For online travel retailers (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays), reservations must be made by April 12, 2018 for a stay by June 30, 2018. Miles as a bonus will be deposited into your member account within 75 days of the promotional period.
*


----------



## isabellea

Sorry I'm at work and didn't have time to translate and I never thought of doing a Google translate!


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Sorry I'm at work and didn't have time to translate and I never thought of doing a Google translate!


*no need to apologize (letting that CDN shine clearly!) -- i was actually surprised that it did a reasonable job, i expected to need to do more work!!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have been away from the boards for a few weeks.  Sick the last two with a never ending headache.  

Just wanted to let anyone in Clarington area know the Foodland in Newcastle has the Mega Miles coupon booklet.  They don't have the booklets out on the counters yet but gave me 4 booklets when I nicely asked if I could please have a couple.


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *And thru the magic of Google Translate for the anglophones in the crowd*
> 
> *1Offer bonus of 50 miles (valid throughout the campaign, March 8 - April 12, 2018) Offer valid March 8 - April 12, 2018. Receive 50 bonus AIR MILES® Miles by making at least 2 eligible purchases of C $ 20 or more plus (excluding shipping, duty and taxes) at airmilesshops.ca at 2 or more participating online retailers. Limit of a bonus offer per membership number. To take advantage of the offer, the member must first login to airmilesshops.ca before making purchases. The offer can not be combined with other bonus mile offers. The offer applies to the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who normally grant miles on gift card purchases. Details at airmilesshops.ca. For online travel retailers (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays), reservations must be made by April 12, 2018 for a stay by June 30, 2018. Miles as a bonus will be deposited into your member account within 75 days of the promotional period.*




Can I ask, for megamiles deals like this one will it count automatically or do I need to use a coupon code or something? Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> Can I ask, for megamiles deals like this one will it count automatically or do I need to use a coupon code or something? Thanks!


*You should just be able to click thru the airmilesshop link and they will automatically happen. Check out the first post in this thread for information regarding online shopping and be careful with the terms & conditions with Amazon specifically!! You will need to keep detailed records for these transactions since a lot of us often find these get lost in the shuffle of the big promos. You will need the following:*

*date of transaction*
*pre-tax & shipping total*
*name of store*
*if there are any multipliers that apply when you made the purchase -- currently there are several stores with those*
*poke around the website if you haven't before so you know which stores are there. I noticed you have young children and there is a coupon for Children's Place AND you can order online from there as well letting you kill 2 birds with one stone *


----------



## alohamom

xtinelizabeth said:


> living the airmiles or die life



I say we all get T shirts with this one it! Good luck with your goal @xtinelizabeth I am sure you can get at least one ticket


----------



## Pumpkin1172

xtinelizabeth said:


> Alright, I am SUPER new to collecting air miles..



  With the lovely help from everyone here in this room...I was/ am an onyx collector.   I was able to collect over 8000 points and that was mostly through Safeway.  I don't have a Rexall close to me unless I go to the next town which is a 45 minute drive away.  So needless to say, I don't do that often.  I also don't have a credit card that collect AM either.  So it is doable for you to save for at least one ticket to Disney.  An I also don't purchase items, just because they have airmiles attached to them. 



xtinelizabeth said:


> Do any places earn miles on gift cards?



If you watch at safeway/sobey's they do have airmile specials with certain gift cards.  I recently scored 255 airmiles from giftcards that I purchased for birthday gifts ( and one 25.00 one for me for a special " me " purchase  )  It all adds up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

OMG....my 220,000  PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me.  It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.  

I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay.  I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000  PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me.  It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay.  I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.


*OH the Duck would be LIVID! I would be on the phone pronto and whoever had the misfortune of answering my call would not have a happy day! This calls for your level best to be civil enough to get the service you need so you get those points back where they belong!!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

On a happier note...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH the Duck would be LIVID! I would be on the phone pronto and whoever had the misfortune of answering my call would not have a happy day! This calls for your level best to be civil enough to get the service you need so you get those points back where they belong!!!!*


I hate having to make phone calls for that type of stuff so I did the 'contact us' option on the website.  I included a pretty harsh message in the message box.  I explained that I need those points to pay for my groceries while I'm off work.  It's been a particularly bad year so far with regard to time off work.  At this point it's been 7 weeks since Christmas plus my vacation week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000 PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me. It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay. I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.



I would be speaking with the manager of that store...and if that didn't work...i would go above that person to the district manager!!!!  It is a fear of mine to have that happen to me!  We work their stupid programs to best of our ability to get that perk.

Quick question that popped into my head...Did your points successfully transfer over to the new Pc optimum program. I have had a couple of people come through my till at no frills that have had trouble with their points not converting over properly.  

I'm crossing all my fingers and toes you get your points back somehow...some way


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *And thru the magic of Google Translate for the anglophones in the crowd*
> 
> *1Offer bonus of 50 miles (valid throughout the campaign, March 8 - April 12, 2018) Offer valid March 8 - April 12, 2018. Receive 50 bonus AIR MILES® Miles by making at least 2 eligible purchases of C $ 20 or more plus (excluding shipping, duty and taxes) at airmilesshops.ca at 2 or more participating online retailers. Limit of a bonus offer per membership number. To take advantage of the offer, the member must first login to airmilesshops.ca before making purchases. The offer can not be combined with other bonus mile offers. The offer applies to the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who normally grant miles on gift card purchases. Details at airmilesshops.ca. For online travel retailers (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays), reservations must be made by April 12, 2018 for a stay by June 30, 2018. Miles as a bonus will be deposited into your member account within 75 days of the promotional period.*


Just made a purchase online about a week ago before the announcement. I knew somehow things like this would happen to me!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000  PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me.  It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay.  I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.


Oh noooooo. I’m so sorry !!! I freaking hate thieves . I hope customer service helps you get them back quickly.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I hate having to make phone calls for that type of stuff so I did the 'contact us' option on the website.  I included a pretty harsh message in the message box.  I explained that I need those points to pay for my groceries while I'm off work.  It's been a particularly bad year so far with regard to time off work.  At this point it's been 7 weeks since Christmas plus my vacation week.


If you feel that you are getting nowhere and need to escalate, use their Twitter and Facebook pages and they will fall all over themselves to fix it. Sadly most companies these days don’t mind giving poor service but they do mind looking bad.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would be speaking with the manager of that store...and if that didn't work...i would go above that person to the district manager!!!!  It is a fear of mine to have that happen to me!  We work their stupid programs to best of our ability to get that perk.
> 
> Quick question that popped into my head...Did your points successfully transfer over to the new Pc optimum program. I have had a couple of people come through my till at no frills that have had trouble with their points not converting over properly.
> 
> I'm crossing all my fingers and toes you get your points back somehow...some way


I have no idea if it happened at the store I normally shop at.  All I can see on my profile is that it was a click and collect. 

I had no issues at all with the change over.  It was so simple.  Since then I’ve redeem at least 100,000.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> If you feel that you are getting nowhere and need to escalate, use their Twitter and Facebook pages and they will fall all over themselves to fix it. Sadly most companies these days don’t mind giving poor service but they do mind looking bad.


I’m actually going to take to Facebook to shame Air Transat.  We had a huge issue with them when got back to YYZ after Mexico. I sent them an email the day after I got home which was Feb 11th and still no response.  The entire situation was handled beyond poorly and staff was beyond rude. I would appreciate a little compensation but don’t expect anything.  At the time I really just wanted an apology but now not sure that will do it.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000 PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me. It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay. I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.


I seem to remember on the old PC points account that you could sort of lock your account. I remember that I had my account set that only my main card could cash in the points but I don't see that this can be done on the new PC optimum site.  I will have to keep checking on this.  Maybe then need this to be done on the new accounts as well.  Has anybody found that they can restrict their accounts?


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> On a happier note...
> 
> View attachment 307188



Thanks for sharing! Yes!  Soooo happy to see this as one of the offers!!!

I don't understand how your PC Optimum points could have been redeemed by someone else. Is it a system issue, and they wiped out your points in error?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just cleaning off my phone and found 2 pictures i took so i could share the AWESOME savings that could be had, just wish i had remembered when it would have been possible for everyone to take advantage of these GREAT deals (where't the sarcasm font  )  *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just cleaning off my phone and found 2 pictures i took so i could share the AWESOME savings that could be had, just wish i had remembered when it would have been possible for everyone to take advantage of these GREAT deals (where't the sarcasm font  )View attachment 307196 View attachment 307197 *


My cousin posted a similar pick-different store, different product-in FB and Twitter.....amazing how quickly the store responded!


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *You should just be able to click thru the airmilesshop link and they will automatically happen. Check out the first post in this thread for information regarding online shopping and be careful with the terms & conditions with Amazon specifically!! You will need to keep detailed records for these transactions since a lot of us often find these get lost in the shuffle of the big promos. You will need the following:*
> 
> *date of transaction*
> *pre-tax & shipping total*
> *name of store*
> *if there are any multipliers that apply when you made the purchase -- currently there are several stores with those*
> *poke around the website if you haven't before so you know which stores are there. I noticed you have young children and there is a coupon for Children's Place AND you can order online from there as well letting you kill 2 birds with one stone *



Thank you so much, I appreciate your response!


----------



## kitntrip

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> When you shopped at Staples, did the cashier scan the coupon?  I know mine was the first coupon the cashier had seen that day.  There was a coupon code on my receipt.  My 75 points posted at the same time as my purchase did (about 2 -3 days after).



Yes she did, I also received 2 $15 gift cards that day. There are 3 coupon codes marked on my receipt, the 2 gift cards and then a 3rd that I assumed was the bonus AM one.


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> Yes she did, I also received 2 $15 gift cards that day. There are 3 coupon codes marked on my receipt, the 2 gift cards and then a 3rd that I assumed was the bonus AM one.



Hi 
I did online chat and she said they have 60 days to post base airmiles (which I got) and 120 days to post the 75 bonus airmiles,,(which I am waiting for).
I guess they have till June to post mine.
I need to print myself a reminder for this one.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Well, at least I'm not the only one waiting!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> I have no idea if it happened at the store I normally shop at.  All I can see on my profile is that it was a click and collect.
> 
> I had no issues at all with the change over.  It was so simple.  Since then I’ve redeem at least 100,000.



OMG I hope they are able to fix this for you immediately!  

I went and did my Customer Appreciation Day shopping at Safeway... not quite Blue Friday but I spent $157 and earned 211 AM...


----------



## kitntrip

Sobeys West flyer is absolute garbage for airmiles this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On March 8-14
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-8-to-14/all

Sobeys Urban Fresh
March 8-14
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-urban-fresh-flyer-march-8-to-14/all
(I can't find even one posted airmile deal in this flyer).

Foodland
March 8-14
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-8-to-14/all


Metro March 8-14
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-8-to-14/all

Hugs Mel


In store detective needed as I didn't see much offered in the flyer


----------



## ottawamom

It's a good thing that there isn't much in the flyers this week. I still need to do some more eating through the food in the freezer in anticipation of some good deals at the grocery stores with Mega Miles.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000  PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me.  It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay.  I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.


uhmm how can I dislike a post,,, this is crazy,,,but from my experience they have been good and replacing them after explaining. This is one of the main reasons we can not redeem for gift cards at PC anymore.
|Good luck


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> I seem to remember on the old PC points account that you could sort of lock your account. I remember that I had my account set that only my main card could cash in the points but I don't see that this can be done on the new PC optimum site.  I will have to keep checking on this.  Maybe then need this to be done on the new accounts as well.  Has anybody found that they can restrict their accounts?


I'm going to go and look again but I'm pretty sure that there is no way to lock the account.



Silvermist999 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Yes!  Soooo happy to see this as one of the offers!!!
> 
> I don't understand how your PC Optimum points could have been redeemed by someone else. Is it a system issue, and they wiped out your points in error?


It's been a long time since I ordered through click and collect so I can't remember exactly but I think you have to key in your PC number.  I thought perhaps someone transposed some numbers and got my account. Don't know. With my DD being a store manager she told me that most people do not save up points the way I do so it's quite possible that whom ever got my points knew they did not have that many and just accepted the redemption anyway. 

I expect that this will take a week or more to even get a response.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> uhmm how can I dislike a post,,, this is crazy,,,but from my experience they have been good and replacing them after explaining. This is one of the main reasons we can not redeem for gift cards at PC anymore.
> |Good luck


The gift card thing came about because of hackers.  Would you not think that after that the folks at Loblaw would have added pin numbers or something to secure the accounts?

Perhaps in future I should not stock pile my points either.  Depending on how this goes I might just start buying gift cards every few weeks with my groceries and put them away.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

dancin Disney style, I hope they fix the points for you asap. Should be easy enough for them to figure out. 

Does anyone else find they aren't getting as many points at Superstore as they were before the merge? I'm getting great Shoppers Drug Mart offers but not for Superstore.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

xtinelizabeth said:


> Alright, I am SUPER new to collecting air miles.. I live in Manitoba. I've had a card for 9 years but so far I only have 41 miles ! Would love the help of you experts!  We leave for our trip February 10, 2019. 3 adults,  childc 1 infant. My goal is to have enough points to redeem at least ONE adult ticket. If I can get more sweet.  But even one would save me a good chunk of change. I plan on living the airmiles or die life and only shopping where I can collect points.  Even if it means driving 15 minutes to rexall instead of walking 3 minutes to shoppers.
> 
> Also note, I really would like to avoid opening another credit card.  My husband has 2 already open and after making really poor choices, I'm currently trying to rebuild my credit. We're planning to buy a house in 6 years so I want to avoid that route and just grind through The collector card.
> 
> Do any places earn miles on gift cards?  I'm trying to find the best way to take advantage of the megamiles event.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



You've got this! I fell off the airmiles wagon and just got back on late in the Shop the Block 2017 promo. Went from 600 airmiles to 3500 in 3 months already without much extra spending. I am also saving for Disney passes. 10 years ago I was great about collecting and used airmiles to purchase WDW passes for my whole family and was able to purchase a ton of Christmas/bday gifts via Chapters gift cards. Ended up just being busy with kids and life but am thrilled to be back in the collecting game.  This group is great!


----------



## kerreyn

kitntrip said:


> Sobeys West flyer is absolute garbage for airmiles this week.



The week after Blue Friday is usually pretty lousy, add that to customer appreciation/10% Tuesday and it's even worse (only 1 airmails offer in the entire flyer).


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> The gift card thing came about because of hackers.  Would you not think that after that the folks at Loblaw would have added pin numbers or something to secure the accounts?
> 
> Perhaps in future I should not stock pile my points either.  Depending on how this goes I might just start buying gift cards every few weeks with my groceries and put them away.


I have over 500000 stocked and I am not changing, they have to do better at securing.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG....my 220,000  PC Optimum points have been redeemed by someone and that someone was not me.  It was made on a click and collect purchase on a day that I was home all day.
> 
> I save my points all year long because usually around this time I am off work for a few weeks without pay.  I pay for all our groceries so having them covered with points doesn't disrupt anything else....savings, vacay fund etc.



OMG!!! I would be so pissed! I am happy I used my 90K PC points as soon as I could (I was afraid something like that would happen). I hope you get that resolved quickly!


----------



## Aladora

Well, Thrifty Foods is getting crappier and crappier! Two weeks ago is was 198 AM, last week was 194 and this week? Up to 158 Airmiles!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kitntrip said:


> Sobeys West flyer is absolute garbage for airmiles this week.





kerreyn said:


> and it's even worse (only 1 airmails offer in the entire flyer).



I agree...the west flyer majorly SUCKS!!!!  Guess if those people who are shopping for AM and Points will go to where they get the most bang for their buck.  Let's hope they learn their lesson soon and start giving us some good Am out west on a regular basis.


----------



## isabellea

Aladora said:


> Well, Thrifty Foods is getting crappier and crappier! Two weeks ago is was 198 AM, last week was 194 and this week? Up to 158 Airmiles!



Funny how our expectations are different based on where we live. If IGA in QC was offering that kind of AM I would be overjoyed! I rarely get more than 15-20 AM per flyer around here. This week I was happy because they had buy 3 Tostitos products and get 15 AM!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Funny how our expectations are different based on where we live. If IGA in QC was offering that kind of AM I would be overjoyed! I rarely get more than 15-20 AM per flyer around here. This week I was happy because they had buy 3 Tostitos products and get 15 AM!!!


*Beat me to the punch! I'm lucky if we get anything more than 15/ week at Metro (and that includes our targeted offers!) My account is pathetic this year and don't think it will get much better now that Rexall has dropped the threshold spend, both LnG AND email coupons.*


----------



## Aladora

isabellea said:


> Funny how our expectations are different based on where we live. If IGA in QC was offering that kind of AM I would be overjoyed! I rarely get more than 15-20 AM per flyer around here. This week I was happy because they had buy 3 Tostitos products and get 15 AM!!!





Donald - my hero said:


> *Beat me to the punch! I'm lucky if we get anything more than 15/ week at Metro (and that includes our targeted offers!) My account is pathetic this year and don't think it will get much better now that Rexall has dropped the threshold spend, both LnG AND email coupons.*



158 is not the number of Airmiles I am going to get...that is the maximum amount offered in the entire flyer. In order to get that amount, I would have to pick up every single offer including things such as baby and dog food, neither of which I have! Also, a $35 International Women's Day bouquet which would get me a staggering 3AM. Ugh. Thrifty Foods also does not really have targeted offers. 

Going through the flyer, it seems like I will max out at 20AM, if I buy 2X mayonnaise ($4/ea) and 2X Bear Paws ($3/ea). So, spending $14 for 20AM, not a great ratio. 

We leave next Thursday for Mexico so I'm not going to be doing a big shop this week anyway but the offerings are really cruddy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> 158 is not the number of Airmiles I am going to get...that is the maximum amount offered in the entire flyer. In order to get that amount, I would have to pick up every single offer including things such as baby and dog food, neither of which I have! Also, a $35 International Women's Day bouquet which would get me a staggering 3AM. Ugh. Thrifty Foods also does not really have targeted offers.
> 
> Going through the flyer, it seems like I will max out at 20AM, if I buy 2X mayonnaise ($4/ea) and 2X Bear Paws ($3/ea). So, spending $14 for 20AM, not a great ratio.
> 
> We leave next Thursday for Mexico so I'm not going to be doing a big shop this week anyway but the offerings are really cruddy.


*oh i get that, Sorry for the confusion! The only time Metro is good for the miles is when our targeted offers line up with flyer specials. We shop there because there are food products we can't get elsewhere and are at a point in our lives where we can be (as our kids refer to us) grocery snobs & Airmile ___ (insert word for someone who sells their "product" on the street corner  ) For giggles sake i went thru the flyer & added up the total $$ i would need to spend to get the max miles in the Metro flyer.... I would need to spend $131.27 to get only 110 miles some of the more ridiculous offers are $6.99 for fish get 2 miles $4.99 for bacon get 1 mile & $8.99 for chicken wings would net me 3 miles *


----------



## isabellea

Aladora said:


> 158 is not the number of Airmiles I am going to get...that is the maximum amount offered in the entire flyer. In order to get that amount, I would have to pick up every single offer including things such as baby and dog food, neither of which I have! Also, a $35 International Women's Day bouquet which would get me a staggering 3AM. Ugh. Thrifty Foods also does not really have targeted offers.
> 
> Going through the flyer, it seems like I will max out at 20AM, if I buy 2X mayonnaise ($4/ea) and 2X Bear Paws ($3/ea). So, spending $14 for 20AM, not a great ratio.
> 
> We leave next Thursday for Mexico so I'm not going to be doing a big shop this week anyway but the offerings are really cruddy.



20AM would be what IGA has in its flyer on average, total. Most AM offers are when you buy certain bottle of wine or coffee and I don't drink either. And no targeted offers every week for us either so I often come back with less than 10 AM when shopping there. Now I go just for the rare AM products. Last weekend I bought 2 packs of cheese for my kids (3AM each), 2 Tostitos salsas and 1 bag of Tostitos chips (15AM/3). I got 22 AM for 27$ and I was super happy! Planning on going tonight for more salsa and chips. Rachelle-Béry (also owned by Sobeys) is kind of like Whole Foods and they usually have better AM offfers. Since I am dairy-free, I try to go when they have good offers like 2AM per carton of cashew milk or 2AM per Amy's soup and stock up. It's a 30 minutes drive to go to R-B but sometimes it's worth it and they do have more DF choices than IGA or Walmart. The rarity of AM at IGA is the reason I drive 1h/way to Foodland in ON when they have big offers and since R-B is on that route, I stop there too. The rest of the time, I do my grocery shopping at Walmart and get AM from my BMO Mastercard!


----------



## bababear_50

A few observations and comments:
As we (my family) seem to be shopping at No Frills more these past two months I asked my son to pick up a PC points card,,,the thing is if I can now start getting some half decent deals at Shoppers I may end up not doing Rexall and airmiles anymore. I was really hopeful for this weeks flyers and to be honest there is nothing in all of the three grocery stores that offer any miles. For me to have to drive to Foodland to check out the airmiles in store is just not going to happen as it is just to far away. Sobeys I guess I could go in and check but again it seems unlikely that I am going to do that every week.
Metro I kind of stopped shopping there a year ago unless I saw some good offers and it actually is the closest to my home.
I am not sure if Airmiles is having Sponsor/Partner issues or internal company issues but something is definitely wrong.
10 weeks of bad offers is just to much for me.
I am not quite ready to jump ship completely but will be trying the PC points option over the next month.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> A few observations and comments:
> As we (my family) seem to be shopping at No Frills more these past two months I asked my son to pick up a PC points card,,,the thing is if I can now start getting some half decent deals at Shoppers I may end up not doing Rexall and airmiles anymore. I was really hopeful for this weeks flyer and to be honest there is nothing in all of the three grocery stores that offer any miles. For me to have to drive to Foodland to check out the airmiles in store is just not going to happen as it is just to far away. Sobeys I guess I could go in and check but again it seems unlikely that I am going to do that every week.
> Metro I kind of stopped shopping there a year ago unless I saw some good offers and it actually is the closest to my home.
> I am not sure if Airmiles is having Sponsor/Partner issues or internal company issues but something is definitely wrong.
> 10 weeks of bad offers is just to much for me.
> I am quite ready to jump ship completely but will be trying the PC points option over the next month.
> 
> Hugs Mel


*If I'm not mistaken the offers that are in-store for Sobeys/Foodland are good for the entire month and Metro is having more of those as well (the stupid piddly ones are often in the flyer once and then still on the shelf for at least 2 weeks)*

*For us I could walk to Zehrs if i needed to it's that close, as well as Food Basics & No Frills but they just don't carry enough of the products we need to buy anyway. I wish Metro still price-matched so I could take advantage of some of the other offers. I don't like that our Zehrs is MASSIVE but seems to carry an incredibly PC-heavy inventory and we can't eat most of those products. For example there is only one kind of PB i can eat and they don't have it  but they have at least 3 shelves full of their own brand. *

*I agree that there is some serious problem somewhere on the chain and if things don't change soon we'll be doing some research into other credit card offers & switching back to mostly Shoppers vs Rexall.*


----------



## bababear_50

There are actually better grocery items on sale right now at Giant Tiger
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/giant-tiger-on-flyer-march-7-to-13/all

Hugs Mel

***And they always have my Kraft peanut butter on sale.***
**And my Pur Filtre Milk*****


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> There are actually better grocery items on sale right now at Giant Tiger
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/giant-tiger-on-flyer-march-7-to-13/all
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> ***And they always have my Kraft peanut butter on sale.***
> **And my Pur Filtre Milk*****


*YES! I love me my GT!!!!! They have some of the best deals on the basics and I love, love LOVE that they are CDN. I will often head there on foot to get a few things -- their price for honey (that is CDN as well BTW) is hands down the best to be found. *


----------



## Aladora

isabellea said:


> 20AM would be what IGA has in its flyer on average, total. Most AM offers are when you buy certain bottle of wine or coffee and I don't drink either. And no targeted offers every week for us either so I often come back with less than 10 AM when shopping there. Now I go just for the rare AM products. Last weekend I bought 2 packs of cheese for my kids (3AM each), 2 Tostitos salsas and 1 bag of Tostitos chips (15AM/3). I got 22 AM for 27$ and I was super happy! Planning on going tonight for more salsa and chips. Rachelle-Béry (also owned by Sobeys) is kind of like Whole Foods and they usually have better AM offfers. Since I am dairy-free, I try to go when they have good offers like 2AM per carton of cashew milk or 2AM per Amy's soup and stock up. It's a 30 minutes drive to go to R-B but sometimes it's worth it and they do have more DF choices than IGA or Walmart. The rarity of AM at IGA is the reason I drive 1h/way to Foodland in ON when they have big offers and since R-B is on that route, I stop there too. The rest of the time, I do my grocery shopping at Walmart and get AM from my BMO Mastercard!



Ugh, that sucks. At least you seem to have a few options for where to shop to get AM, since they took away all the Vancouver Island Safeway stores, we are down to Thrifty Foods, Shell and Rexall. Sure wish we could get Airmiles at BC Liquor Stores like you can at LCBO!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> A few observations and comments:
> As we (my family) seem to be shopping at No Frills more these past two months I asked my son to pick up a PC points card,,,the thing is if I can now start getting some half decent deals at Shoppers I may end up not doing Rexall and airmiles anymore. I was really hopeful for this weeks flyers and to be honest there is nothing in all of the three grocery stores that offer any miles. For me to have to drive to Foodland to check out the airmiles in store is just not going to happen as it is just to far away. Sobeys I guess I could go in and check but again it seems unlikely that I am going to do that every week.
> Metro I kind of stopped shopping there a year ago unless I saw some good offers and it actually is the closest to my home.
> I am not sure if Airmiles is having Sponsor/Partner issues or internal company issues but something is definitely wrong.
> 10 weeks of bad offers is just to much for me.
> I am not quite ready to jump ship completely but will be trying the PC points option over the next month.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Yep I am with you . I’ll do Sobey’s big promos like Mega Miles as they are always lucrative . I’m using SDM and Nofrills for the vast majority of my shopping though . Good luck to Sobey’s and Rexall and their ridiculously high prices if they continue to scale back on their rewards . It doesn’t make sense for me to shop there . I have a goal to save my PC points until Christmas and then use them at SDM  for a bonus redemption day for all my stocking stuffers. Then I will do a giant Christmas grocery shop at Nofrills and Zehrs. I think I can get to $500 to redeem in December .


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow, I can't believe it's been almost a month since I posted about booking a hotel through Air Miles.  I am sorry for such a long delay.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Everytime I look on the Hub, prices are a lot more.  I would have to get a good amount of miles to pay extra on purpose.



I only looked at 3-4 hotels but yes, they were too much more to be worth it for me.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have booked my hotels using my AM.  For me, I was easy, and nice to know that my hotel was already paid for and wasn't an extra expense to pay for
> But the way I look at the AM I have collected... I have these miles because I have bought items that I have needed...so here is a bonus.  It not EXTRA money coming out of my pocket for a vacation.  It helps to offset the price of it.  For me...I look at my Am that I get as free cash back.  I hunt for AM deals on products that our family can use.  I have some time and energy to spend on doing this to save some $$$ for a vacation.  Even if we are heading to the " big city " for the weekend away with our boys, or planning a big trip somewhere.  It's not extra $$$ I have to shell out for something.



Yes, I totally agree!  Unfortunately I was not looking to *use* my air miles to pay for a hotel, but book a hotel paying cash and hopefully earn some air miles in the process.  Maybe I'll luck out another time.



Donald - my hero said:


> *I always look several ways, first thru the Travel Hub to get a feel for how many miles i could earn, then Hotel .com and then the hotel's direct site. There have been a few times when the price is either similar or just slightly more via the hub and in that case i will use that and get more miles, often the cheapest is hotel .com and for every 10 nights i get 1 free (plus sling shot thru the AM portal and earn miles). I will book thru the hotel direct site if i can get a better deal using our CAA discount or get something extra thru their loyalty programme... basically whatever's cheapest!!!*
> 
> *The travel hub is different that booking thru the Airmiles site WITH AM, you book, pay for the hotel and EARN miles.*



I'm glad to hear that.  That's what I was hoping would work out in my scenario.  I wouldn't have mind paying a little bit extra if the air miles were worth it.  I'll try it again when we need a hotel another time.  Which isn't very often in our case.  But this time around it was just so much cheaper to book direct than with Air Miles.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Dancing Disney Style ->  WOW!  Sounds like you had a good time.  I love your photos!



isabellea said:


> I booked an hotel in California for April and it was the same price than Expedia plus I get extra AM! Last year I also booked a hotel in FL and it was only 5$ more than on Expedia so for the bonus AM I booked it (I think I got 100 or 150 bonus AM for that one).



Awesome!!  Hope I find a deal like that one day.



kitntrip said:


> So I want to thank whoever it was that brought up the travel hub through airmiles! I didn't know about it, so figured I would look through it. They had my hotel I booked through expedia, for 60 cents less  lol, for my trip in October with a bonus 115 AM.



LOL  You're welcome.  It was me almost a month ago now.  I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Side note:
> Last Wednesday I walked out of my school and crossed the street like I do everyday....break time.
> I was one step from the curb when a Mississauga transit bus made a too wide left hand turn onto the street I was crossing. I don't think he even saw me until it was too late, in a split second I nearly lost my life. I threw myself sideways forward (snow bank)and I am safe but it has really made me appreciate every day.



Holy crap!  I'm glad you are all right.  Man, that must have freaked you out for awhile.  Did he stop when he saw you throw yourself out of the way?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I"m not sure what type of gift card you will be purchasing.  but i recently found out that any Mastercard or Visa gc you purchase if they are not used within a year...they will start to charge you  4.95 per month to " hold and keep the card active " for you.  I found this out when one of our sons was finally using a GC he got as an xmas gift last year ( 2016 ) and it wasn't worth it's full value.  When I called them about it...that's what I was told.  I made a fuss over it because it was one for our kids and they did send me a small valued card to appease me.  But I was NOT impressed.  So this is just a heads up if you were going to purchase a Mastercard or Visa one.



WHAT????   Oh you have got to be kidding me.  I thought it was illegal to do this.      I have a $100 prepaid VISA GC my husband insisted on purchasing quite a while ago and never used.  Plus  a $250 VISA GC I won back last July.  I put them aside to save for a trip.  

I'm so glad you posted this and I read through all my missed pages instead of skipping.  I better check the balance of these tomorrow.  I guess I'll use them towards groceries and give myself the cash out of our grocery money instead.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> WHAT????   Oh you have got to be kidding me.  I thought it was illegal to do this.      I have a $100 prepaid VISA GC my husband insisted on purchasing quite a while ago and never used.  Plus  a $250 VISA GC I won back last July.  I put them aside to save for a trip.
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this and I read through all my missed pages instead of skipping.  I better check the balance of these tomorrow.  I guess I'll use them towards groceries and give myself the cash out of our grocery money instead.


Yes as reported prepaid credit xards have different rules then individual store cards. Also those cards for shoppinh malls ie. Yorkdale to use in any store. Same as xredit cards. They can after 1 year start charging admin fee


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Holy crap!  I'm glad you are all right.  Man, that must have freaked you out for awhile.  Did he stop when he saw you throw yourself out of the way?



Hi Hon
He kind of slowed down,,I think the people on the bus must have said something.
It prompted me last week to see a lawyer about making a WILL.
I am fine now but I must admit I double check when crossing the street now.
Thanks for your concern and welcome back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> WHAT????   Oh you have got to be kidding me.  I thought it was illegal to do this.      I have a $100 prepaid VISA GC my husband insisted on purchasing quite a while ago and never used.  Plus  a $250 VISA GC I won back last July.  I put them aside to save for a trip.
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this and I read through all my missed pages instead of skipping.  I better check the balance of these tomorrow.  I guess I'll use them towards groceries and give myself the cash out of our grocery money instead.



And every time you call to inquire about the card, they take off a "service fee".  Craziness.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And to add something to the pre-paid credit card discussion, the ones i get for doing surveys have no activation fee BUT they do expire!!! Read the fine print, check the cards themselves and make sure you don't lose any $$$*


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> And every time you call to inquire about the card, they take off a "service fee".  Craziness.



This is totally bad business practice!


----------



## ebharris

My miles from last Friday’s sobeys shop went into my account, which means after only 2 weeks of collecting again I have enough miles for one Universal Hollywood day pass! I’m wondering if these ever go on ‘sale’ for less miles, or should I just order them as my miles accumulate? 

Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> My miles from last Friday’s sobeys shop went into my account, which means after only 2 weeks of collecting again I have enough miles for one Universal Hollywood day pass! I’m wondering if these ever go on ‘sale’ for less miles, or should I just order them as my miles accumulate?
> 
> Thanks


*That's great! I would suggest redeeming for tickets as soon as you have enough miles -- you will be more likely to see an increase in miles required than a decrease. *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Dancin - let us know how you made out with the points.  I have about $150 worth saved up and was planning on accumulating as much as possible before Christmas.  I'm surprised there isn't a security code you need to put in.  Isn't that what part of the kerfuffle was about last year with points being used by others, and having to sign up again, no longer allowing GCs, etc?

I've found my PC points have been easier to accumulate so far this year.  Although now with Mega Miles here I'll switch gears for a bit.


----------



## damo

AngelDisney said:


> This is totally bad business practice!



I know!!!  We were supposed to receive a card as a payback from somewhere that was supposed to be for $200.  It never arrived so we contacted the original business and they had the card resent.  When we got the card, finally, it was for less than $200.  So we contacted Visa and they said that since they had to resend the card, they took a certain amount off and since we just contacted them, another amount was coming off.  It was the stupidest thing ever.  We called up the original business and told them what a scam this Visa card was and they were very surprised at how it all worked.


----------



## tinkerone

First offer, Shell, down.  2 of the 20 for Amex done.  I'm on my way!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *And to add something to the pre-paid credit card discussion, the ones i get for doing surveys have no activation fee BUT they do expire!!! Read the fine print, check the cards themselves and make sure you don't lose any $$$*


My DH used to get Visa gift cards from one of the companies he did business with.....they would send them every time he sold so much.  Those cards were printed with the company name and they had an expiry date.  The expiry was usually about 18 months later.  There was never a fee to call and check the balance.  I always had to call because the cards were for a large amount and I would lose track of the balance.



momof2gr8kids said:


> Dancin - let us know how you made out with the points.  I have about $150 worth saved up and was planning on accumulating as much as possible before Christmas.  I'm surprised there isn't a security code you need to put in.  Isn't that what part of the kerfuffle was about last year with points being used by others, and having to sign up again, no longer allowing GCs, etc?
> 
> I've found my PC points have been easier to accumulate so far this year.  Although now with Mega Miles here I'll switch gears for a bit.


No news so far.  

Yes, the problem they had before that required everyone to set up new online accounts was due to hacking.  Other than new login info nothing has changed.  They really should have some sort of security because if I were to lose my card anyone can go in and make a purchase, see my point balance and use them.  I have my card and it has never been out of my evil clutches yet someone used my points.


----------



## alohamom

No news so far. 

Yes, the problem they had before that required everyone to set up new online accounts was due to hacking.  Other than new login info nothing has changed.  They really should have some sort of security because if I were to lose my card anyone can go in and make a purchase, see my point balance and use them.  I have my card and it has never been out of my evil clutches yet someone used my points.[/QUOTE]

I actually went out yesterday and used my $90 I had worth of PC Optimum, partially because of your situation @dancin Disney style I was going to anyway but I had been procrastinating. I hope they resolve this for you, it is awful that it could even happen!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall weekend offer ...spend $30 get a $10 gift card. *


----------



## pigletto

My head is spinning with all of the points wrangling I have been doing this morning!! I have been mapping out the offers for Mega Miles on 3 cards ( I always feel the need to point out that these are for three household members and perfectly legitimate.. I don't know why ). On top of this, I have been working on a Swagbucks promo and ordered a giftcard that would earn SB's to qualify for another offer, to turn around and use through airmilesshops at Amazon to fufill one of the two shops for MegaMiles.
And finally, there is a Spend $100 get 15000 points offer at NoFrills this weekend AND I have a decent bonus offer for Shoppers Drug Mart so I am trying to maximize those and make my lists. My head literally hurts. 

Hi, my names pigletto and I am points hunting addict.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> Hi, my names pigletto and I am points hunting addict.



Awww-poor Pigetto! This made me laugh out loud...not at you, with you!!!


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> My head is spinning with all of the points wrangling I have been doing this morning!! I have been mapping out the offers for Mega Miles on 3 cards ( I always feel the need to point out that these are for three household members and perfectly legitimate.. I don't know why ). On top of this, I have been working on a Swagbucks promo and ordered a giftcard that would earn SB's to qualify for another offer, to turn around and use through airmilesshops at Amazon to fufill one of the two shops for MegaMiles.
> And finally, there is a Spend $100 get 15000 points offer at NoFrills this weekend AND I have a decent bonus offer for Shoppers Drug Mart so I am trying to maximize those and make my lists. My head literally hurts.
> 
> Hi, my names pigletto and I am points hunting addict.



Award points hunting (keeping it generic) is almost becoming a full time job. I spent about 2 hrs this morning mapping out and planning for our extended family as well. I was so excited I haven't eaten yet today so now that I am back from my shop I'll do that.


----------



## Aladora

pigletto said:


> On top of this, I have been working on a Swagbucks promo and ordered a giftcard that would earn SB's to qualify for another offer, to turn around and use through airmilesshops at Amazon to fufill one of the two shops for MegaMiles.



Are you trying for the 500 SB Swago? I just finished that one yesterday and it was a bear! That darned Cabela's square just about killed me.


----------



## kimstang

I remember reading about getting extra airmiles when purchasing g/c's at Shell. I can't seem to find anything on the Shell website or Airmiles website regarding this. I think someone had said this promo was all the way until May. Can someone point in the right direction to find the details for this. Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

It wasn't a promo specifically for GC. The promo is spend $5 on an instore purchase and you get 5AM. The offer is neighbourhood specific I believe. The card I received was for stores in my area. Go to Shell.ca/save for more locations. Promotion is until May 6.


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> It wasn't a promo specifically for GC. The promo is spend $5 on an instore purchase and you get 5AM. The offer is neighbourhood specific I believe. The card I received was for stores in my area. Go to Shell.ca/save for more locations. Promotion is until May 6.


Thank you!


----------



## pigletto

Aladora said:


> Are you trying for the 500 SB Swago? I just finished that one yesterday and it was a bear! That darned Cabela's square just about killed me.


Yes!!! I finally got it, but wow.. you’re right. They fixed the Cabela’s square sometime this morning. I used the Amazon gift card to order a sleeping bag my husband wants and I shopped through the airmiles shops.ca portal to qualify for one of the megamiles shops. I’ll be getting the other by purchasing our Turbo Tax program.


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know.....if I order through Airmiles.ca but it is pick up in store, will that be considered one of the two purchases needed?  I'm trying to order a showerhead however its not giving me the option to deliver, only for store pick up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know.....if I order through Airmiles.ca but it is pick up in store, will that be considered one of the two purchases needed?  I'm trying to order a showerhead however its not giving me the option to deliver, only for store pick up.


*I just checked the terms on the coupon and it doesn't say the product has to be delivered to count. There was a promo last year that very specifically stated it wouldn't work for in-store pick-up option so I'm *guessing* you should be alright but I can't guarantee that.*


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> I know!!!  We were supposed to receive a card as a payback from somewhere that was supposed to be for $200.  It never arrived so we contacted the original business and they had the card resent.  When we got the card, finally, it was for less than $200.  So we contacted Visa and they said that since they had to resend the card, they took a certain amount off and since we just contacted them, another amount was coming off.  It was the stupidest thing ever.  We called up the original business and told them what a scam this Visa card was and they were very surprised at how it all worked.



 I have some Visa and Mastercard gift cards. I better let DH know about this issue. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> I actually went out yesterday and used my $90 I had worth of PC Optimum, partially because of your situation @dancin Disney style I was going to anyway but I had been procrastinating. I hope they resolve this for you, it is awful that it could even happen!



and now....the last 10,000 that I had has also been used by someone.  I discovered that my points were redeemed in QC.   If I don't have an email back from them by Monday I will have to get on the phone.

BTW.....which one of you lives in QC?


----------



## ottawamom

That is so unbelievable. I keep telling DH about your experience. He has all kinds of points he's never used. I'll have to get him to use them up before they disappear.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> and now....the last 10,000 that I had has also been used by someone.  I discovered that my points were redeemed in QC.   If I don't have an email back from them by Monday I will have to get on the phone.
> 
> BTW.....which one of you lives in QC?


I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that PCPLus comes through and you get all of your points back. (I live in Ontario, so it wasn't me).


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> and now....the last 10,000 that I had has also been used by someone.  I discovered that my points were redeemed in QC.   If I don't have an email back from them by Monday I will have to get on the phone.
> 
> BTW.....which one of you lives in QC?



I live in QC but I promise it wasn’t me!!


----------



## xtinelizabeth

First off, let me say thank you to all you lovely people for all the advice and help. Whenever I go out into the harsh, colder than Mars, Winnipeg winter weather, I wonder why I still live here; and then this board came into my life and reminded me that I love Canadians. 

Which brings me to my second point / question. If you redeem a reward like Disney or universal tickets, do they ever expire?  My first trip isnt until next february and im already thinking ahead to my next trip in 6 years when DS will be 10 and DD 6. I want to bring DH's parents when my MIL retires from teaching as well and my goal is to have the tickets and flights covered  already! When I come back from my trip next year should I rack up the miles, or should I redeem them as I go even though our second trip isn't going to be until 2024.


----------



## isabellea

xtinelizabeth said:


> First off, let me say thank you to all you lovely people for all the advice and help. Whenever I go out into the harsh, colder than Mars, Winnipeg winter weather, I wonder why I still live here; and then this board came into my life and reminded me that I love Canadians.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point / question. If you redeem a reward like Disney or universal tickets, do they ever expire?  My first trip isnt until next february and im already thinking ahead to my next trip in 6 years when DS will be 10 and DD 6. I want to bring DH's parents when my MIL retires from teaching as well and my goal is to have the tickets and flights covered  already! When I come back from my trip next year should I rack up the miles, or should I redeem them as I go even though our second trip isn't going to be until 2024.



Before February 2017 tickets for WDW didn't have an expiration date but now they do. Right now, tickets bought from Disney expire December 2019 I believe, I don't know for the tickets you get from Airmiles, if they still expire Dec 2018 or are now 2019. Unfortunately, I cannot help you with Universal tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I dug out my Visa prepaid cards (only 2) to double-check the balance.  Good news!!

The $250 one (not yet a year old) specifically says "No fees  after purchase (except foreign transacations)" and "funds do not expire".  Supposedly the only fee charged is a $7.50 activaton fee, which I imagine the purcshing purchasing the prepaid CC would have paid at the time. 

The $100 one (which must be well over a year old at this point) says "monthly maintenance fee - $3 per month starts 12 months after activation, except where prohibited by law".  Grrr...  Oh, hey!  Guess what - it says it has a balance of $100!!  No fees were taken off.  At least yet.

This was odd.. the $250 one I check by going to vanillaprepaid.com.  The $100 one says to go to giftcardstore.ca/visacard.

In any case, I'm not taking a chance.  Our son needs a suit this year (funeral, cruise, grade 8 graduation) so I'll use the funds towards that and leftover towards groceries.  I'll put the cash equivalent aside in a seperate account I use for vacation savings instead.


----------



## Disney Addicted

xtinelizabeth said:


> Which brings me to my second point / question. If you redeem a reward like Disney or universal tickets, do they ever expire?  My first trip isnt until next february and im already thinking ahead to my next trip in 6 years when DS will be 10 and DD 6. I want to bring DH's parents when my MIL retires from teaching as well and my goal is to have the tickets and flights covered  already! When I come back from my trip next year should I rack up the miles, or should I redeem them as I go even though our second trip isn't going to be until 2024.



Yes, unfortunately they do.      The T&C for the Universal 3-day 3 park-to-park pass says "valid for 9 months from time of purchase".

I'm not impressed with that.  It makes it hard to redeem for the tickets when we do not have a set vacation date yet.  I would love to cash in my miles for the tickets as I get enough Air Miles and be able to use them whenever we do decide to go.


----------



## ottawamom

xtinelizabeth said:


> First off, let me say thank you to all you lovely people for all the advice and help. Whenever I go out into the harsh, colder than Mars, Winnipeg winter weather, I wonder why I still live here; and then this board came into my life and reminded me that I love Canadians.



Why live in Winnipeg? Jeanne cake, Mordens Russian mints, BDI ice cream to name just a few. I have been known to fly to Winnipeg for 2 or 3 days for a fix and then fly home (with two cakes in tow of course).


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> First off, let me say thank you to all you lovely people for all the advice and help. Whenever I go out into the harsh, colder than Mars, Winnipeg winter weather, I wonder why I still live here; and then this board came into my life and reminded me that I love Canadians.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point / question. If you redeem a reward like Disney or universal tickets, do they ever expire?  My first trip isnt until next february and im already thinking ahead to my next trip in 6 years when DS will be 10 and DD 6. I want to bring DH's parents when my MIL retires from teaching as well and my goal is to have the tickets and flights covered  already! When I come back from my trip next year should I rack up the miles, or should I redeem them as I go even though our second trip isn't going to be until 2024.


*So glad you've joined our hunting party  You made my day! I have tried a few other social media groups for AM help and don't last very long --- too stressful for the Duck to watch information being shared that isn't accurate and not correct it with information to back myself up. This group has grown into a great community and we love helping each other out (without some of the nasty barbs other groups tend to share!!!)*

*I agree with others that unless you have a concrete date for a trip you shouldn't redeem for tickets anymore. Both Disney & Universal tickets that AM provided used to have no expiration dates attached but now that they do you could end up getting burned!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Why live in Winnipeg? Jeanne cake, Mordens Russian mints, BDI ice cream to name just a few. I have been known to fly to Winnipeg for 2 or 3 days for a fix and then fly home (with two cakes in tow of course).


*OK, so you have to know that you had me pull up Google and check out those -- OMG now i want -- nope NEED -- to go to Winterpeg too!!!!! I think we need to pick a spot for a meet  up and that is more or less a central spot *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, so you have to know that you had me pull up Google and check out those -- OMG now i want -- nope NEED -- to go to Winterpeg too!!!!! I think we need to pick a spot for a meet  up and that is more or less a central spot *


and of course use methods of transport and lodging that would earn us all MORE AM!  *giggles*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> and of course use methods of transport and lodging that would earn us all MORE AM!  *giggles*


*If you could look at my open tabs you would see that one is the flight reward map *


----------



## ottawamom

1400AM from Ottawa return in September plus taxes on WestJet. I'm thinking....


----------



## FLVacationGirl

More good Shoppers offers. Just received an email for spend $75 or more on almost anything in the store and get 25,000 points. Saturday, March 10 - Sunday, March 11. 

Last weekend I basically had the same deal with a combo 20x the points and spend $40+ get 10,000. Spent $75 and got over 20k points. Meanwhile, spent $125 at Superstore last week and only got 1200 points.

I'll be passing on the shoppers deal as I don't need anything from there at the moment and need to start shopping the Mega Miles offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Complete offside to our discussion about MM these days. I was just sorting my little shopping envelopes and noticed that the ONYX card expires 03/18. Does anyone remember when they sent us our new cards last year. Heaven forbid that it should expire before I get my new one.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Complete offside to our discussion about MM these days. I was just sorting my little shopping envelopes and noticed that the ONYX card expires 03/18. Does anyone remember when they sent us our new cards last year. Heaven forbid that it should expire before I get my new one.



Oh my Me Too! expires 03/18
although my status on the airmiles website says
Current status good until (until March 31, 2019)

I hope the new ones are in the mail.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It really doesn't make any difference to anything if they don't arrive in time. Even when I went to an event the other week no one asked to see my card. I just want a shiny new one to use (I hand off last years card to a DS so they can have a cool black card in their wallet).


----------



## ottawamom

Not that anyone is looking these days but the L&G offers are up for Rexall and they have stooped to a new low. Extra strength tylenol if MM shopping is stressing you out (10AM). Cadbury chocolate bar (2AM) and follow that up by brushing your teeth, Colgate TP (10AM).


----------



## bababear_50

The one thing that is a positive is that the Load N Go
is now easier for me to read the print than it was before.
Maybe the new white background helps.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

If there are any No Frills shoppers out there, they have spend $100, get 15,000 PC Optimum points today and tomorrow only. (And yesterday, but I only saw the offer today!)


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
It's just not fitting into a carry on,,as much as I'd like it to.
I admire people who can do this.
lol


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> It's just not fitting into a carry on,,as much as I'd like it to.
> I admire people who can do this.
> lol



I love packing carry on only. Even carry on we tend to only wear half of what we take! It helps that I travel with kiddo and his clothes are small though  I do usually need to use the personal items as well, shoes and my snorkeling mask are the bulkiest items. Everything else gets rolled up! I find it harder to do at the end of the trip to get home than on the way to the destination. I think we buy too many souvenirs to bring home


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I love packing carry on only. Even carry on we tend to only wear half of what we take! It helps that I travel with kiddo and his clothes are small though  I do usually need to use the personal items as well, shoes and my snorkeling mask are the bulkiest items. Everything else gets rolled up! I find it harder to do at the end of the trip to get home than on the way to the destination. I think we buy too many souvenirs to bring home



O/T
This year I ended up booking Air Canada so I have to pay baggage fees (love when I fly WestJet with no baggage fees). I tried squeezing everything in and stopped when I realized that I needed to get two special 100% cotton sheets and a couple of pillow cases in the bag,,,skin condition hates hotel linen.
Then there was my arsenal of skin medications and I just gave up and switched out the carry-on for my regular bag. At Least I now should have a bit of room for a few souvenirs that I need (want). Hugs to you hon.

Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip Mel. Enjoy the sun and warm weather. Mega Miles will be waiting for you to finish it when you get home.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> This year I ended up booking Air Canada so I have to pay baggage fees (love when I fly WestJet with no baggage fees). I tried squeezing everything in and stopped when I realized that I needed to get two special 100% cotton sheets and a couple of pillow cases in the bag,,,skin condition hates hotel linen.
> Then there was my arsenal of skin medications and I just gave up and switched out the carry-on for my regular bag. At Least I now should have a bit of room for a few souvenirs that I need (want). Hugs to you hon.
> 
> Mel


----------



## kimbert

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> This year I ended up booking Air Canada so I have to pay baggage fees (love when I fly WestJet with no baggage fees). I tried squeezing everything in and stopped when I realized that I needed to get two special 100% cotton sheets and a couple of pillow cases in the bag,,,skin condition hates hotel linen.
> Then there was my arsenal of skin medications and I just gave up and switched out the carry-on for my regular bag. At Least I now should have a bit of room for a few souvenirs that I need (want). Hugs to you hon.
> 
> Mel


I'm sure it's different depending on a million and one factors, but as an interesting note - we also usually fly Westjet (because of the free bag) but this past year we had to use Air Canada to align with family members, and the AC flight was approx. $23 cheaper than the (similarly -timed) WestJet flight, and their 1st checked bag fee was $25. So in the end, they were nearly identical in cost. (I believe we redeemed AM for those flights). However, it definitely burned having to pay the fee when trying to check in online, as I had forgot that tidbit! =) Safe travels!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, colour the Duck a tad laxy & extremely tired today so I don't want to search thru the 2 threads but i know SOMEONE was looking for a place to get away during March Break and was hoping to either use AM or get AM? Here's a suggestion that will let you earn miles, count towards one online shop AND  save you $$ WAGJAG -- you can get some AMAZING deals that include meals, attraction tickets.**Example:*
*All options include:*


*
Free WiFi

One $70 dining voucher at Ruth`s Chris Steak House

One $30 dining voucher at DaGiorgio Italian Eatery

One $20 dining voucher at Outback Steakhouse

One $20 dining voucher at East Side Marios`s Italian Eatery & Bar

One $15 dining voucher for IHOP Restaurant

Admission passes for 2 people to Chocolate FX Tour & Tasting

One $25 slot voucher for Fallsview Casino or Casino Niagara

Niagara Falls Fun Zone Family Pass : Attraction Admissions for up to four to: Mini Putt Shipwreck Adventure, Mystic Maze of Mirrors, Screaming Tunnels Haunted House, Screaming Tunnels Torture Chamber

Captain Jack's Family Pass - Attraction Admissions for up to four to: Lazer Maze, Pirate themed glow-in-the-dark mini putt, Cannon Ball Blaster, Time
*
*Check this site out for more fun!*
*WAGJAG Niagara Falls Packages*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> It's just not fitting into a carry on,,as much as I'd like it to.
> I admire people who can do this.
> lol


*WHAAATT i was supposed to GO WITH YOU!?!?! I would have loved to be your valet but you obviously neglected to inform me *


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> It's just not fitting into a carry on,,as much as I'd like it to.
> I admire people who can do this.
> lol


After the baggage issues we had with Air Transat coming home from Mexico I will, in future, figure out a way to go carry on only.  I think I can do it with my roller bag and a large backpack.  The only problem will be a few liquids like sunscreen.  My plan is to just pay the stupid expensive cost of buying the items I need at the resort....perhaps I can find a way to order online and have waiting for my arrival.


On the PC front....I just did an online chat (stupid me didn't scroll down the page the other day so I didn't even see that option) and I was told that there was another card attached to my account.  I could only see my own card.  The other card has now been marked as stolen and the whole thing has been passed along for investigation.  I should have all my points back in a week or so.  In the mean time I was asked to change my online password, which I have done.  I also commented on the lack of security in the program.  My comment was not even acknowledged so I think they've heard that one a bunch.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> On the PC front....I just did an online chat (stupid me didn't scroll down the page the other day so I didn't even see that option) and I was told that there was another card attached to my account.  I could only see my own card.  The other card has now been marked as stolen and the whole thing has been passed along for investigation.  I should have all my points back in a week or so.  In the mean time I was asked to change my online password, which I have done.  I also commented on the lack of security in the program.  My comment was not even acknowledged so I think they've heard that one a bunch.


 I'm glad that this is being resolved for you. Let us know when you see your points.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> On the PC front....I just did an online chat (stupid me didn't scroll down the page the other day so I didn't even see that option) and I was told that there was another card attached to my account.  I could only see my own card.  The other card has now been marked as stolen and the whole thing has been passed along for investigation.  I should have all my points back in a week or so.  In the mean time I was asked to change my online password, which I have done.  I also commented on the lack of security in the program.  My comment was not even acknowledged so I think they've heard that one a bunch.



I am glad to hear that you are getting your points back...I wonder if anyone is getting more points like me...I have both the new PC Optimum and a PC Mastercard...neither have been used for at least 3 weeks (offers are finally starting to get better)...but somehow I have "earned" over 20,000 PC Optimum points...every time I access my account, the balance is higher...


----------



## Bernie23

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, unfortunately they do.      The T&C for the Universal 3-day 3 park-to-park pass says "valid for 9 months from time of purchase".
> 
> I'm not impressed with that.  It makes it hard to redeem for the tickets when we do not have a set vacation date yet.  I would love to cash in my miles for the tickets as I get enough Air Miles and be able to use them whenever we do decide to go.



Okay, I would obviously double-check, but I just ordered a two park two day pass and it does NOT have an expiry date on the back. That does not mean that can't change.


----------



## Bernie23

Bernie23 said:


> Okay, I would obviously double-check, but I just ordered a two park two day pass and it does NOT have an expiry date on the back. That does not mean that can't change.


Hmm, I just checked and it does say expires within nine months on the two day under the terms and conditions. Maybe I got one of the old supply.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am glad to hear that you are getting your points back...I wonder if anyone is getting more points like me...I have both the new PC Optimum and a PC Mastercard...neither have been used for at least 3 weeks (offers are finally starting to get better)...but somehow I have "earned" over 20,000 PC Optimum points...every time I access my account, the balance is higher...


 Hmmmm........I'm missing some and you have extras


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know.....if I order through Airmiles.ca but it is pick up in store, will that be considered one of the two purchases needed?  I'm trying to order a showerhead however its not giving me the option to deliver, only for store pick up.



I do this regularly through airmilesshops.ca and it has always counted in the promos.  As long as it posts as airmilesshops in your airmiles account you should be good.  I use it on smaller orders that don't meet the free shipping limits unless picked up in-store or if the item is only in-stock in-store.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Hmmmm........I'm missing some and you have extras



It's not me honest...it is like I am being awarded points for accessing the website...


----------



## isabellea

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It's not me honest...it is like I am being awarded points for accessing the website...



Maybe someone else card or account is linked to yours like it happened for @dancin Disney style ? To avoid future issues I would probably contact them to see what is going on and not wait for all your points to disappear or if you used someone else points without knowing be wrongly accused of fraud?


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, unfortunately they do.      The T&C for the Universal 3-day 3 park-to-park pass says "valid for 9 months from time of purchase".
> 
> I'm not impressed with that.  It makes it hard to redeem for the tickets when we do not have a set vacation date yet.  I would love to cash in my miles for the tickets as I get enough Air Miles and be able to use them whenever we do decide to go.


I received my 3-day 3 park to park tickets three weeks (or so) ago.  I just checked and they say 'Expires in full 01/28/19'.  Nothing about a 9 month period.  Would be nice if they didn't have expiry dates however I can understand from a business point of view.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> Maybe someone else card or account is linked to yours like it happened for @dancin Disney style ? To avoid future issues I would probably contact them to see what is going on and not wait for all your points to disappear or if you used someone else points without knowing be wrongly accused of fraud?


Good points.  I thought that in my case it was some sort of glitch but it could be straight up fraud.


----------



## DizzyDis

dancin Disney style said:


> Good points.  I thought that in my case it was some sort of glitch but it could be straight up fraud.



I wanted to say that I was in a similar situation last fall Dancin Disney style and PC all sorted it out, especially when I pointed out that I had redemptions in both QC and MB in one week, where I hadn't left ON... They put everything back and deactivated some of the ghost cards that had apparently been sent out that I hadn't requested. I think it ended up being about $400 worth, but I have to say I was actually pleasantly surprised with the Customer service. I did it all by phone and it got sorted out fairly quickly, so don't hesitate to give them a call if they aren't responsive via email!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

isabellea said:


> Maybe someone else card or account is linked to yours like it happened for @dancin Disney style ? To avoid future issues I would probably contact them to see what is going on and not wait for all your points to disappear or if you used someone else points without knowing be wrongly accused of fraud?



Thanks for the suggestion.  I found on the PC Optimum site where you could access your points allocation history  and you can see the breakdown of the allocation of points along with the details of the purchase (store or PC Mastercard).  I checked and all the purchases listed match up with my receipts.  It seems that there is a delay in when the points are allocated (store purchase & PC Mastercard purchase) and how they allocate the points based on if the retailer is 10 points per $1; 30 points per $1 or 45 points per $1.   It looks like Mastercard purchases might be done weekly now, I don't recall there being a delay before the switch over.  I also forgot that for the PC Elite Mastercard, Shoppers purchases now earn 45 points per $1, rather than the 30 points $1.  Based on my calculations, my balance it correct so I don't think there are any other cards attached, but I think from now on, I am going to use my points more often rather than letting them accumulate...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Bernie23 said:


> Okay, I would obviously double-check, but I just ordered a two park two day pass and it does NOT have an expiry date on the back. That does not mean that can't change.





Bernie23 said:


> Hmm, I just checked and it does say expires within nine months on the two day under the terms and conditions. Maybe I got one of the old supply.



I don't have enough miles yet to order anyways but I wish I could be confident I would get those!



tinkerone said:


> I received my 3-day 3 park to park tickets three weeks (or so) ago.  I just checked and they say 'Expires in full 01/28/19'.  Nothing about a 9 month period.  Would be nice if they didn't have expiry dates however I can understand from a business point of view.



Darn...  I'd be ready to start ordering in the summer but at the moment the earliest we might be going is August 2019.  I don't mind an expiry date but it truly needs to be longer...


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just received a 7-day Disney parks pass and checked on the back, there is no expiry date on this one.  It has an issue date of 01/03/2018 and states valid proof of Canadian residency required.  This one is a plastic card, the one I have from last year also doesn't have an expiry date on it but is paper.  If they don't have an expiry date can I assume that I can use them up whenever I want to?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinkershelly said:


> I just received a 7-day Disney parks pass and checked on the back, there is no expiry date on this one.  It has an issue date of 01/03/2018 and states valid proof of Canadian residency required.  This one is a plastic card, the one I have from last year also doesn't have an expiry date on it but is paper.  If they don't have an expiry date can I assume that I can use them up whenever I want to?


*No, the expiry date *should* show up once you put it into your MDE account. The current tickets expire the end of 2018 according to the information that was on the Disney website, the Airmiles site &others who have received these tickets.*

*Directly from the Airmiles site under the Terms & Conditions for these tickets:*

*The Magic Your Way Base Ticket provides admission to any one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks for each day of your ticket.
Tickets and options must be used within 14 days of first use. First use must be on or before December 31, 2018. Proof of Canadian residency required.


**the paper vouchers you received from the last offer don't expire until 2030 -- i guess they had to attach some date?!?
*


----------



## Tinkershelly

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, the expiry date *should* show up once you put it into your MDE account. The current tickets expire the end of 2018 according to the information that was on the Disney website, the Airmiles site &others who have received these tickets.*
> 
> *Directly from the Airmiles site under the Terms & Conditions for these tickets:*
> 
> *The Magic Your Way Base Ticket provides admission to any one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks for each day of your ticket.*
> *Tickets and options must be used within 14 days of first use. First use must be on or before December 31, 2018. Proof of Canadian residency required.*
> 
> 
> ***the paper vouchers you received from the last offer don't expire until 2030 -- i guess they had to attach some date?!?*


So I just got off the phone with Disney, I needed them to link one of the two vouchers I had.  Both the paper voucher from last year and the card I just got today have an expiry of Dec 31, 2030!  It doesn't show up in my MyDisneyExperience account but I got a verbal on that.  I'm sure I won't have any trouble using them up before then, lol.  Interesting though, one of the vouchers is showing as "
7-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - CAN Res Certificate" and the other shows as "7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day".  I wonder if there is actually a difference in way each voucher shows up in the system?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinkershelly said:


> So I just got off the phone with Disney, I needed them to link one of the two vouchers I had.  Both the paper voucher from last year and the card I just got today have an expiry of Dec 31, 2030!  It doesn't show up in my MyDisneyExperience account but I got a verbal on that.  I'm sure I won't have any trouble using them up before then, lol.  Interesting though, one of the vouchers is showing as "
> 7-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - CAN Res Certificate" and the other shows as "7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day".  I wonder if there is actually a difference in way each voucher shows up in the system?


*THIS is great news that might deserve a separate thread if you don't mind starting one -- i don't like the share information that i can't back up with first hand knowledge. Make sure you mention it pertains to tickets obtained thru AIRMILES though to *hopefully* clear up confusion that will most definitely  arise!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've added information to the first page of the Mega Miles thread that explains how to use 3 coupons that require no cash outlay and has a list of people who are willing to help out those who live in Airmiles dry areas of the country. I'm doing my best to provide links and suggestions to help everyone get the maximum bonus amount so if you haven't been trying to complete the promo because you don't think it will be worth your time pop over and check it out!*

*Info about 3 free  MM coupons*


----------



## marchingstar

oops...wrong thread.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I was at Metro (Ontario) today and the regular cans (284ml) of Campbell's were included in the airmiles promo but I didn't see it in the flyer.  Cans were regularly $2.29 sale 3/$5 with 15 am wub 3, all varieties.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I was at Metro (Ontario) today and the regular cans (284ml) of Campbell's were included in the airmiles promo but I didn't see it in the flyer.  Cans were regularly $2.29 sale 3/$5 with 15 am wub 3, all varieties.


*We bought some of the cartons of broth -- able to get sodium free chicken, $1.99 each buy 3 get 15 AM. I thought it was a pretty good deal for Metro and I've already used one carton  to make my own condensed soup (hubby can't have that stuff for some reason but really likes *those* casseroles  )*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *We bought some of the cartons of broth -- able to get sodium free chicken, $1.99 each buy 3 get 15 AM. I thought it was a pretty good deal for Metro and I've already used one carton  to make my own condensed soup (hubby can't have that stuff for some reason but really likes *those* casseroles  )*



I bought a couple of chunky chicken rice for dh as well as a couple of tai chicken broths, low sodium not sodium free as he usually likes tai. I normally buy their sodium free broths as well but I am quite stocked at the moment, I may go back by Wednesay for some.


----------



## osully

Tinkershelly said:


> So I just got off the phone with Disney, I needed them to link one of the two vouchers I had.  Both the paper voucher from last year and the card I just got today have an expiry of Dec 31, 2030!  It doesn't show up in my MyDisneyExperience account but I got a verbal on that.  I'm sure I won't have any trouble using them up before then, lol.  Interesting though, one of the vouchers is showing as "
> 7-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - CAN Res Certificate" and the other shows as "7-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day".  I wonder if there is actually a difference in way each voucher shows up in the system?


 
Oh good! I have the exact same scenario but both of mine are green vouchers. The most recent one I redeemed in Feb says the same thing -  the one I got last summer is the Can Certificate. So strange!


----------



## osully

THANK goodness for Mega Miles. It really is sad right now out there. Got 18 AM last night at Sobeys on a $85+ Spend...


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> THANK goodness for Mega Miles. It really is sad right now out there. Got 18 AM last night at Sobeys on a $85+ Spend...


Ditto.....I went to Metro yesterday and spent $76 and got 19 AM.  I go there every so often just to pick up meat but you know how it goes....you end up getting a few other items as well.  Fortunately??? the other items had AM's or I would have earned only the 1/$20 which probably would have earned me a whopping 3 AM.

On the MM side I was able to use the Travel Hub on the weekend and found a last minute deal that got me a hotel for the weekend and 300 AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I was just poking around the AM site and I've got a question about the cash miles evouchers for Marlin Travel.  It says participating carriers or some such thing.  Who are the participants?   I know I can make the 5-6 MM coupons for my DD's account as well as my own so now I'm questioning where the bonus miles should go.  DD set up an account for STB and all the miles went to cash...it's currently sitting at 2409 miles. The plan was to use the miles for Starbucks when we go to WDW, but that's enough for 2-3 trips.  Now I'm second guessing with the potential of the MM bonus and the miles that will come with the involved purchases.  Should I switch this one to all dream and use for Marlin evouchers?   We will probably do an all inclusive trip every winter from now on so the vouchers could be useful depending on how they work.  

Who has used the evouchers?  Would you recommend them?  ease of use???

What to do....what to do?


----------



## kimbert

O/T but news about the Aeroplan and PC optimum programs. Esso gas stations will soon be switching from Aeroplan to PC optimum.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kimbert said:


> O/T but news about the Aeroplan and PC optimum programs. Esso gas stations will soon be switching from Aeroplan to PC optimum.



[OT]
I have a PC Financial credit card and for the last few years it has earned extra points with Esso but not Loblaws own gas stations.  To me this didn't make sense since Loblaws has their own gas stations in the parking lot of Loblaws and Superstore, perhaps they are getting out of the gas station business.

Aeroplan email says they are working on building new partners including gas stations, I hope they stay around, way better flight deals for what we need than airmiles. From Aeroplan email:
"We're also working on some exciting promotions to help you earn even more miles on places you already frequent, like gas stations! *You'll enjoy more choice and flexibility than ever before. Stay tuned!"*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> I was just poking around the AM site and I've got a question about the cash miles evouchers for Marlin Travel.  It says participating carriers or some such thing.  Who are the participants?   I know I can make the 5-6 MM coupons for my DD's account as well as my own so now I'm questioning where the bonus miles should go.  DD set up an account for STB and all the miles went to cash...it's currently sitting at 2409 miles. The plan was to use the miles for Starbucks when we go to WDW, but that's enough for 2-3 trips.  Now I'm second guessing with the potential of the MM bonus and the miles that will come with the involved purchases.  Should I switch this one to all dream and use for Marlin evouchers?   We will probably do an all inclusive trip every winter from now on so the vouchers could be useful depending on how they work.
> 
> Who has used the evouchers?  Would you recommend them?  ease of use???
> 
> What to do....what to do?



I haven't purchased/used them yet, but this is what I'm doing as well.  You can also use them for cruises.  There are a few people on here that have used them though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't purchased/used them yet, but this is what I'm doing as well.  You can also use them for cruises.  There are a few people on here that have used them though.


I know that several people here have ordered the dream mile vouchers.....I'm talking about the cash mile evouchers.  I think I worded it incorrectly in my original post.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kimbert said:


> Esso gas stations will soon be switching from Aeroplan to PC optimum.


hmmm...that's interesting.  I do know that Superstore/Loblaws does NOT own the gas bars that are in the parking lots.  They are owned by a different company.  That's good news for those people who like to go to Esso.  Esso must know that having a rewards program of some sort brings more business...so I see that as a smart business move on their part.  I guess I have another option for when we are on road trips to get extra points on gas.


----------



## damo

Pumpkin1172 said:


> hmmm...that's interesting.  I do know that Superstore/Loblaws does NOT own the gas bars that are in the parking lots.  They are owned by a different company.  That's good news for those people who like to go to Esso.  Esso must know that having a rewards program of some sort brings more business...so I see that as a smart business move on their part.  I guess I have another option for when we are on road trips to get extra points on gas.



Not such good news for those who collect Aeroplan!  Their stupid program expires every year and it was the one easy place that I could just go and fill up to make sure my points didn't disappear.


----------



## juniorbugman

damo said:


> Not such good news for those who collect Aeroplan!  Their stupid program expires every year and it was the one easy place that I could just go and fill up to make sure my points didn't disappear.


Well there is always Home Hardware to collect points.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys Ontario has the Children's Place gift card offer (buy a $25 GC and get 35 AM) for those thinking of doing the megamiles promotion, might be nice to earn a bigger bonus.

Metro has a sign up thing, get 50 AM by attaching your airmiles to the account. I'm already connected so I guess I'll lose out on that? Not sure of the details really.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer updates, links in first post are now live. The Duck's glancing shows the following items of interest*

*Sobeys Ontario*

*Fri-Sun only, buy $150 giftcard get 150 AM **this is also a MM coupon*
*Buy a $25 GC for BassPro, Children's Place, Cabela's or Footlocker and get 35 AM **turn around and use the CP gift card to use a MM coupon*
*Friskies cat food $3.99 ea buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Sponge towels, Finish, Airwick, Resolve or Lysol products ranging in price from $5.49 - $15.99 buy 1 get 10 AM*
*Sobeys Urban Fresh*

*Fri-Sun only, buy $75 GC get 75 AM **also a MM coupon*
*Same $25 GC get 35 AM offer as Sobeys*
*Same cleaning product offer as Sobeys*
*Sobeys West*

*Fri-Sun spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Newmans salad dressing $3 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Old Dutch chips $11 for 4 buy 4 get 25 AM*
*A bunch of pharmacy products have bonus miles *** I THINK your pharmacy offers are considered a SEPARATE MM coupon (don't quote me on this!)*
*Same $25 GC get 35 AM as Ontario locations mentioned above*
*A bunch of really small bonus miles on liquor*
*Sobeys Atlantic*

*Thurs-Sun only, buy $200 GC get 100 AM *
*Spend $15 0n Maple products get 25 AM*
*Olymel Hams $9.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Bagels $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Oatmeal Crisp cereal $3.99 buy 4 get 40 AM*
*Highliner frozen fish $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Spend $10 on baking supplies get 15 AM*
*Spend $12 on "participating products" (no indication exactly what they are!) get a free honey & 10 AM*
*Some Dove soap/shampoo/deodorant products ~~semi decent AM return*
*Pampers diapers & wipes $22.99 buy 1 get 25 AM*
*Foodland ON*

*Same $25 GC 35 AM as Sobeys*
*A few seriously pathetic offers*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*VH sauces $1.69 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Compliments cold meats $3.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Other stupidly low offers*
*Metro ON*

*Carnation hot chocolate, Nesquick syrup $3.99 get 5 AM*
*Hersheys milkshakes 2 for $3.00 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Quakers rice crackers 4 for $7.00 buy 4 get 10 AM*
*Black Diamond cheese strings, shredded & slices $5.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Vim cleaners $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Seventh generation wipes & dishsoap (????) $3.49 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Lactancia pur filter milk & Beatrice chocolate milk 2 L carton $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM (SWEET i need milk and this is what i drink -- don't judge  )*
*NOW as @hdrolfe mentioned it also says on the Metro flyer if you link your AM account to your Metro account on the website or download the APP and do it that way you will get 50 AM if you do it ONLY from March 15th - 21st. I am going to be contacting AM about this because ... uhm they updated the APP 2 weeks ago and we could no longer access our personal offers if we didn't do this or go thru the website so this really STINKS! Now they are penalizing us for staying up-to-date with their technology before they offered the bonus miles? Hubby says it's to entice new users and I cry foul for those of us who already use the programme! I'll post what happens later.*


----------



## pigletto

And this weeks Sobey's offers reinforce once again that I will do way better doing the vast majority of my shopping with PC Optimum offers, and just taking advantage of the really big airmiles offers. I'll be happy to stick around in here and chat with and bother all of you though.


----------



## damo

juniorbugman said:


> Well there is always Home Hardware to collect points.



True....if you have one close to you and if there is something there that you need to buy.  At least with Esso, I had to get gas, so I wasn't going out of my way to buy something I didn't really need just to maintain my points.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Small tid bit on the PC front.  My DD who is a manager at a RCSS was having lunch with some other managers yesterday and the subject of point thefts came up.  Whom ever started the conversation said they had several complaints of thefts. So DD mentions what had happened to me. Later on she gets a phone call from someone at head office because my story had been passed along.  They are currently having a huge issue with this and the bulk of it is in QC.  My account number is now in the hands of this person from head office.  She is pretty sure that once my points are restored that there will also be a bonus for my troubles. A bonus would be nice but to be totally honest I would just prefer that they fix the system to prevent this from happening again.  It’s a lot easier to just let my points accumulate than to have to buy gift cards every time I’ve got 20k points and then have to keep them at home.


----------



## Silvermist999

kimbert said:


> O/T but news about the Aeroplan and PC optimum programs. Esso gas stations will soon be switching from Aeroplan to PC optimum.



Interesting but I can't even recall the last time I got gas at Esso...usually its Shell for air miles, and Petro Canada because it happens to be convenient.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Small tid bit on the PC front.  My DD who is a manager at a RCSS was having lunch with some other managers yesterday and the subject of point thefts came up.  Whom ever started the conversation said they had several complaints of thefts. So DD mentions what had happened to me. Later on she gets a phone call from someone at head office because my story had been passed along.  They are currently having a huge issue with this and the bulk of it is in QC.  My account number is now in the hands of this person from head office.  She is pretty sure that once my points are restored that there will also be a bonus for my troubles. A bonus would be nice but to be totally honest I would just prefer that they fix the system to prevent this from happening again.  It’s a lot easier to just let my points accumulate than to have to buy gift cards every time I’ve got 20k points and then have to keep them at home.



Well on one hand it’s great that someone will be taking care of this for you. On the other hand, you would think after their huge issues last year they would have done a much better job of securing the accounts. 
As it stands, I think I will cash out every $50 or $100 to a gift card. I plan on holding on to all my points and then doing some Christmas shopping with them and I don’t want to worry that they will disappear all the time. 
Sorry you are still waiting for it all to be fixed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Not such good news for those who collect Aeroplan!  Their stupid program expires every year and it was the one easy place that I could just go and fill up to make sure my points didn't disappear.



Isn't Aeroplan going away in the next two years and changing into something else?


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Isn't Aeroplan going away in the next two years and changing into something else?



Ya, Air Canada is going to have its own program.


----------



## isabellea

I'm so happy we used the bulk of of our Aeroplan points to book our April flight to California. As soon as Air Canada starts it's own program we will switch and then try to use as much as possible what we have left in our Aeroplan account before closing it.


----------



## tinkerone

I made two purchases through the AirMiles app.  One was for Lowes however the item I wanted (a new shower head) would not ship, it went to store pick up.  No problem, I flipped around the corner and picked it up however now I see the AM posted from Lowes and not from AirMiles Shops.  I can assume that that one will not count for the MM's?  Also, I made the second purchase with Amazon.  Nothing has posted for that and I have always had the AM's posted pretty much the same day as delivery.  Anyone have any thoughts on that?  
It gets so confusing some times.......
TIA


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I made two purchases through the AirMiles app.  One was for Lowes however the item I wanted (a new shower head) would not ship, it went to store pick up.  No problem, I flipped around the corner and picked it up however now I see the AM posted from Lowes and not from AirMiles Shops.  I can assume that that one will not count for the MM's?  Also, I made the second purchase with Amazon.  Nothing has posted for that and I have always had the AM's posted pretty much the same day as delivery.  Anyone have any thoughts on that?
> It gets so confusing some times.......
> TIA



There is usually a short lag, Lowes first, airmilesshops points shortly after.  If the airmilesshop points post, they will count for MM.  I have done three airmilesshops orders Chapters, Staples since MM started, so far no points reported.


----------



## Bernie23

dancin Disney style said:


> Small tid bit on the PC front.  My DD who is a manager at a RCSS was having lunch with some other managers yesterday and the subject of point thefts came up.  Whom ever started the conversation said they had several complaints of thefts. So DD mentions what had happened to me. Later on she gets a phone call from someone at head office because my story had been passed along.  They are currently having a huge issue with this and the bulk of it is in QC.  My account number is now in the hands of this person from head office.  She is pretty sure that once my points are restored that there will also be a bonus for my troubles. A bonus would be nice but to be totally honest I would just prefer that they fix the system to prevent this from happening again.  It’s a lot easier to just let my points accumulate than to have to buy gift cards every time I’ve got 20k points and then have to keep them at home.


PC won't let you buy gift cards with their points anymore.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer is up on Reebee*
*Rexall ON*

*Only good till Wedneday*

*Friday & Saturday spend $50 get 100 AM ****go on Sat March 17th and use your MM coupon as well to get an extra 40 AM*
*I don't really see anything else worth mentioning ! *


----------



## xtinelizabeth

For my prairie (manitoba) friends. Safeway/sobeys dollar days!! We also have get 35 bonus airmiles off $25 cabela's/basspro/childrens place GC.  Also in this week's flyer is sspend $100 get 100 bonus AM!  For the first time ever, i'm glad my family eats as much as we do.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Well on one hand it’s great that someone will be taking care of this for you. On the other hand, you would think after their huge issues last year they would have done a much better job of securing the accounts.
> As it stands, I think I will cash out every $50 or $100 to a gift card. I plan on holding on to all my points and then doing some Christmas shopping with them and I don’t want to worry that they will disappear all the time.
> Sorry you are still waiting for it all to be fixed.


I completely agree they need better security.  I told my DD exactly that and she said she will pass along my comments to head office.  Since they are the ones that ultimately loose money over this you would think they would want the same.



Bernie23 said:


> PC won't let you buy gift cards with their points anymore.


Right you can't go in an just get a gift card but you can buy groceries and add in a gift card and then pay with your points.  For example, I buy $50 worth of groceries and a $20 GC, then redeem 20,000 points.


----------



## AngelDisney

I got a $10 Rexall card last week. I haven’t got one for a while and I have forgotten whether it will reduce the before tax total. I would like to stack this with 100 bonus miles plus the Mega Miles coupon on Saturday. Can I also stack the $5 survey coupon? Has anyone tried to stack all these lately? TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally got around to contacting AM about the Metro offer for linking our AM number with their system --- *


*Sarah: So yes, it looks like is is only offered as a limited time bonus. As a valued card member and loyal customer to Metro, I would be happy to just goodwill the 50 miles to you now*
*JOHNR: aww that's really nice of you *
*Sarah: I am so glad I can help! This is the first I have heard of this promotion and I will be linking my card today lol*
*JOHNR: we've found that miles are much harder to come by this year now that Rexall has stopped sending out email offers and all of their LnG offers are no longer targeted and most Sponsors seem to have considerably fewer offers as well*
*Sarah: Oh no, I am sorry to hear you are having some issues in collecting miles. I know we are always looking into ways to improve the offers to our members and I will pass this feedback along. Are you taking advantage of our mega miles promo? We did go through a rough patch there but we are working with our partners to provide better offers*
*SO, long story short -- at least this agent had no idea this was being offered and they are aware that things are a tad lean right now. Let's hope things pick up SOON!*

* She asked where I wanted the miles, cash or dream as well BTW*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I got a $10 Rexall card last week. I haven’t got one for a while and I have forgotten whether it will reduce the before tax total. I would like to stack this with 100 bonus miles plus the Mega Miles coupon on Saturday. Can I also stack the $5 survey coupon? Has anyone tried to stack all these lately? TIA!


*This is truly a "YMMV" question that doesn't have a blanket answer. 3 stores in our city and 3 different reactions:1st store they will stack but in your case i would need to spend and extra $15 to actually USE them. 2nd Store they do NOT stack and i would need to spend an extra $5 to use one or extra $10 to use the other. 3rd store they will stack and come off the bottom line meaning i would only end up with needing to spend $35 to get the $50 worth of product. So you will need to ask at the cash how YOUR store will handle these, because it is such a hassle I've stopped trying and only pull it out if i know my total is well over the threshold without needing to find more things i might not need.*

*GOOD way to work the MM coupon BTW because you will essentially get that extra $10 of product for free (the MM coupon threshold is $40 but the flyer is $50 and offers 100 AM which is worth $10 cash miles)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I was just poking around the AM site and I've got a question about the cash miles evouchers for Marlin Travel.  It says participating carriers or some such thing.  Who are the participants?   I know I can make the 5-6 MM coupons for my DD's account as well as my own so now I'm questioning where the bonus miles should go.  DD set up an account for STB and all the miles went to cash...it's currently sitting at 2409 miles. The plan was to use the miles for Starbucks when we go to WDW, but that's enough for 2-3 trips.  Now I'm second guessing with the potential of the MM bonus and the miles that will come with the involved purchases.  Should I switch this one to all dream and use for Marlin evouchers?   We will probably do an all inclusive trip every winter from now on so the vouchers could be useful depending on how they work.
> 
> Who has used the evouchers?  Would you recommend them?  ease of use???
> 
> What to do....what to do?


*Sorry this question got lost in the shuffle -- there are 2 different kinds of travel certificates.*
*Cash miles will give you evouchers and you can use ONLY a maximum of  $400 per person up to a total of $800 off your trip/cruise*
*Dream miles will give you travel certificates and there is NO limit on the total you can use -- 909 miles = $100 certificate*

*Neither can be applied towards taxes, service charges or insurance. The vouchers can't be combined. Neither expire.*


----------



## tgropp

Not sure if this has been discussed and I apologise if it has. Regarding the Sobeys $150/150 AM offer.....Can it be used at Foodland and can it be used to buy gift certificates?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is truly a "YMMV" question that doesn't have a blanket answer. 3 stores in our city and 3 different reactions:1st store they will stack but in your case i would need to spend and extra $15 to actually USE them. 2nd Store they do NOT stack and i would need to spend an extra $5 to use one or extra $10 to use the other. 3rd store they will stack and come off the bottom line meaning i would only end up with needing to spend $35 to get the $50 worth of product. So you will need to ask at the cash how YOUR store will handle these, because it is such a hassle I've stopped trying and only pull it out if i know my total is well over the threshold without needing to find more things i might not need.*
> 
> *GOOD way to work the MM coupon BTW because you will essentially get that extra $10 of product for free (the MM coupon threshold is $40 but the flyer is $50 and offers 100 AM which is worth $10 cash miles)*


The $5 Survey does state that it cannot be combined with other Rexall Store coupon. I will just use the $10 coupon and the MM coupon. Glad that I decided to get that $10 coupon last week for this week’s AM offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tgropp said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed and I apologise if it has. Regarding the Sobeys $150/150 AM offer.....Can it be used at Foodland and can it be used to buy gift certificates?


*Yes the gift card can be used at any of the Sobeys chain but NO you can't buy other gift cards with it. (some people are able to toss in a card with the rest of their order and pay for it, but a straight up swap for the same value probably won't be possible.)*

*From their website:*
*A: Gift cards are available in amounts between $5 to $500, and can be used at any of our banner stores –Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, Safeway, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, Lawtons Drugs, Needs, Fast Fuel and Price Chopper (ON) locations across Canada**

**Sobeys gift cards are accepted only in these IGA locations in B.C (1) 4823 – 50 Avenue , Fort Nelson, BC V0C 1R0 (2) 5001 – 50 Avenue, Chetwynd, BC V0C 1J0 (3) 624-9 Avenue North, Golden, BC VOA 1HO*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone see this?  The Mega Miles Sobey's coupon specifically says limit of 4 $150 gift cards at 150 air miles each.

But the Sobeys flyer says limit 5 bonus offers per collector card.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm confused.  What am I trying to download on the Apple app to get the 50 AM for Metro?  I did a search for Metro but i'm getting everything but the grocery store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I'm confused.  What am I trying to download on the Apple app to get the 50 AM for Metro?  I did a search for Metro but i'm getting everything but the grocery store.


*Go to the metro site and use the link there, that might work*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Go to the metro site and use the link there, that might work*


thank you, that worked very nicely!  Now to see if I get the AM's.....


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone see this?  The Mega Miles Sobey's coupon specifically says limit of 4 $150 gift cards at 150 air miles each.
> 
> But the Sobeys flyer says limit 5 bonus offers per collector card.


Nope good spot, I will have to go buy another, just picked up 4, Thanks


----------



## mort1331

So just back from walk to Sobeys to pick up gift cards. They know me there and immediately said maybe you should come back. The promo wasn't showing the AM on the receipt. It does come up Promotional PLU 31, but no points on the receipt. I thanked them for telling me in advance, but was going to buy now anyway and see what happens with AM. Keeping the receipts. Explained I couldn't come back Sat or Sun as I was flipping the GC for Lotto Max tonight. I buy for the group at work and buy 10 weeks at a time,,so just happens that this was the week to buy. Lucky for me, so really not out any money, just paying me 600am for buying tickets I had to buy anyway.
So not sure if this is an isolated store, but just be aware.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Same response at the Urban Fresh I just tried BUT she wouldn't even sell me the danged thing! this is a very important part of our mm hunt So now I need to go to another one that requires a subway and then streetcar ride, colour the Duck NOT IMPRESSED *


----------



## mort1331

wow wouldnt even sell it to you..crazy. I am surprised you did not ask for a manager.


----------



## buyerbrad

I bought 4 and no miles showed. I will certainly be saving the receipts.

I then took one of the $150 giftcards and bought 2 of the $25 Children’s Place giftcards (only 35 of the Miles showed, so they gave me 35 more at customer service) and a $100 Shell giftcard. I then took the Shell giftcard to the gas station and bought $100 worth of food/lcbo giftcards and got another 100 Miles from Shell.


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> I bought 4 and no miles showed. I will certainly be saving the receipts.
> 
> I then took one of the $150 giftcards and bought 2 of the $25 Children’s Place giftcards (only 35 of the Miles showed, so they gave me 35 more at customer service) and a $100 Shell giftcard. I then took the Shell giftcard to the gas station and bought $100 worth of food/lcbo giftcards and got another 100 Miles from Shell.


Which Sobeys is this? I would love to do the same thing while it’s still allowed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> wow wouldnt even sell it to you..crazy. I am surprised you did not ask for a manager.


*THAT WAS  the manager,  I asked for her after the cashier claimed they don't take the coupons*


----------



## rella's fan

buyerbrad said:


> I bought 4 and no miles showed. I will certainly be saving the receipts.
> 
> I then took one of the $150 giftcards and bought 2 of the $25 Children’s Place giftcards (only 35 of the Miles showed, so they gave me 35 more at customer service) and a $100 Shell giftcard. I then took the Shell giftcard to the gas station and bought $100 worth of food/lcbo giftcards and got another 100 Miles from Shell.



I'm so confused - I thought we couldn't use gift cards to buy other gift cards at Sobeys or at Shell?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> I'm so confused - I thought we couldn't use gift cards to buy other gift cards at Sobeys or at Shell?



*This is a YMMV situation,  some stores straight up it's a NO -  smaller ones specifically that get gift cards from food banks since they can't store fresh food - others it seems to depend on the cashier*


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> I bought 4 and no miles showed. I will certainly be saving the receipts.
> 
> I then took one of the $150 giftcards and bought 2 of the $25 Children’s Place giftcards (only 35 of the Miles showed, so they gave me 35 more at customer service) and a $100 Shell giftcard. I then took the Shell giftcard to the gas station and bought $100 worth of food/lcbo giftcards and got another 100 Miles from Shell.


What is the shell promo?


----------



## ottawamom

Shell promo. Select locations (there are lots of them) until May 6. Get .03 off per litre and get 5AM for every $5 you spend in the store. A number of people are purchasing GC in the store and getting the AM (max 100AM/day)

Go to shell.ca/save for more details/locations


----------



## mort1331

I can rack up a lot of AM with this,,,thanks


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Shell promo. Select locations (there are lots of them) until May 6. Get .03 off per litre and get 5AM for every $5 you spend in the store. A number of people are purchasing GC in the store and getting the AM (max 100AM/day)
> 
> Go to shell.ca/save for more details/locations



Do you know is there's one in the list that is close to the 417 or the Museum of Nature? If you don't, no worry as I will google maps all the Ottawa addresses...


----------



## ottawamom

Your best bet might be the one on St. Laurent and Walkley on your way out of town. It's 5min or so off the highway.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Shell promo. Select locations (there are lots of them) until May 6. Get .03 off per litre and get 5AM for every $5 you spend in the store. A number of people are purchasing GC in the store and getting the AM (max 100AM/day)
> 
> Go to shell.ca/save for more details/locations


Just checked, 100/transaction 5/day.
If only I knew, would have taken the Sobeys GC and purchase all Shell GC's then gone to Shell and purchased Lotto |GC then purchased the lotto tickets.. Oh well, there is always tomorrow. 
But something for someone hopefully.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Shell promo. Select locations (there are lots of them) until May 6. Get .03 off per litre and get 5AM for every $5 you spend in the store. A number of people are purchasing GC in the store and getting the AM (max 100AM/day)
> 
> Go to shell.ca/save for more details/locations


There’s none in Toronto. Didn’t know about this as I have driven DD back to Western University in London four times since Christmas. I could have gotten some LCBO gift cards. Definitely driving her back in April after exams are over! I am going to take advantage of this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Wish me luck today everyone... I have to do the mid-month load down Safeway shopping trip...  I have a handful of coupons that expire today and I hope to get the MegaMiles on top of them.  Apparently it is also spend $100 get 100 in-store today so I am crossing my fingers that all these offers stack together like the fine print says they should!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Your best bet might be the one on St. Laurent and Walkley on your way out of town. It's 5min or so off the highway.



Thank you for the suggestion!

My plan for tomorrow is:

Leave Mtl around 11am. Have kids eat lunch in the car.
Stop to Shell on St. Laurent Blvd: buy GC for end of school year gifts (ideally Amazon or Indigo GCs), Amazon GC for me and a GC for dinner (100-200AM).
Then drive to Rexall also on St. Laurent Blvd for spend 50$ get 100AM (+40AM Mega Miles) x2
Drive 15 min to Nature's Museum and spend the rest of the afternoon there with the kids.
Eat dinner with GC bought at Shell
Go to Sobeys in Orleans, ON and buy 2-4X150$ GC (150AM each), 25$ Children Place GC and target offers for both my AM card and DH's
Drive back home. Arrive around 10pm.

I'm expecting between 1000-1600 AM depending on how much DH agrees to put on GCs at Sobeys (not sure we will do 1200$). Well worth the 4h of driving imo!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/londo...len-used-in-quebec-1.4578728?cmp=FB_Post_News 
(London family says their PC Optimum points were stolen and used in another province)


----------



## worldwidepayne

Just for clarification:  the mega miles coupon adds 150 air miles to the 150 you're already getting with the Sobeys special and you can use the coupon 4 times.  I bought 5 cards today and got 1425 AMs.  (300x4+150x1+75 for using AM MasterCard)


----------



## mort1331

worldwidepayne said:


> Just for clarification:  the mega miles coupon adds 150 air miles to the 150 you're already getting with the Sobeys special and you can use the coupon 4 times.  I bought 5 cards today and got 1425 AMs.  (300x4+150x1+75 for using AM MasterCard)


Are you kidding me,,,,if this is true and you get 20% back in AM this is big. Is this what your receipt said?


----------



## isabellea

worldwidepayne said:


> Just for clarification:  the mega miles coupon adds 150 air miles to the 150 you're already getting with the Sobeys special and you can use the coupon 4 times.  I bought 5 cards today and got 1425 AMs.  (300x4+150x1+75 for using AM MasterCard)



LOVE, LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

worldwidepayne said:


> Just for clarification:  the mega miles coupon adds 150 air miles to the 150 you're already getting with the Sobeys special and you can use the coupon 4 times.  I bought 5 cards today and got 1425 AMs.  (300x4+150x1+75 for using AM MasterCard)



Really?  My receipt only shows the 150 AM...but it does say PLU31.


----------



## Days In the Sun

worldwidepayne said:


> Just for clarification:  the mega miles coupon adds 150 air miles to the 150 you're already getting with the Sobeys special and you can use the coupon 4 times.  I bought 5 cards today and got 1425 AMs.  (300x4+150x1+75 for using AM MasterCard)



Did you get them all on your receipt?  I bought 4, was told 4x150ams  for Sobey's special, these were on my receipt and the PL code gives 150x4 from airmiles to be received later.


----------



## ottawamom

If this is the case I did that purchase transaction all wrong. I'll be happy if I get my 150AM per Sobeys card and 75am Per Urban Fresh card. I guess I'll have to wait and see how it posts next week. I know the Sobeys I shopped at was having problems with the promotion and managed to get it working as I put my last card through.

What time did you make your purchase at @worldwidepayne ?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> If this is the case I did that purchase transaction all wrong. I'll be happy if I get my 150AM per Sobeys card and 75am Per Urban Fresh card. I guess I'll have to wait and see how it posts next week. I know the Sobeys I shopped at was having problems with the promotion and managed to get it working as I put my last card through.
> 
> What time did you make your purchase at @worldwidepayne ?


I was happy as well with the reg promo, but this might be a case where you could get double. The STB had a limit of 4 cards and Sobeys flyer has a limit of 5. We all know that they have never messed up before.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> If this is the case I did that purchase transaction all wrong. I'll be happy if I get my 150AM per Sobeys card and 75am Per Urban Fresh card. I guess I'll have to wait and see how it posts next week. I know the Sobeys I shopped at was having problems with the promotion and managed to get it working as I put my last card through.
> 
> What time did you make your purchase at @worldwidepayne ?



I have no idea what is correct really, I didn't ask questions, they just offered the info.  I asked if they were sure and they said that they were sure that is what they were told but not to hold them to it lol.  I received 150am for each and figure if we get more it's a bonus.  

There was obviously some system problems this morning.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok, I can confirm that at urban fresh I bought a gift card for 75, gave the MegaMiles coupon and my Airmile card, asked if the code showed up and left THEN I popped in here, dug out my receipt and I got 150 AM!!!!! Shows up as 2 separate lines and then a total the plu code is also there. I just wish I had seen that in time to get one on the other account but didn't want to miss my bus home *


----------



## juniorbugman

I bought 1 gift card and got 300 miles and my receipt shows the plu 31.  Bonus I will have to go back and get more for that kind of deal.


----------



## mort1331

Good on it for all of you. Hope mine is awarded too, receipt is a no, but I knew that before I bought. So at least the people at the store told me.


----------



## Silvermist999

Ok I need to get myself to my Sobeys ASAP tonight!  Hope they still have one or two gift cards left for me...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

So I managed to get 209 AM for $286 ... I think all my coupons worked...


----------



## worldwidepayne

I bought my tickets at around 3 p.m. today.  All the air miles showed on my receipts (I bought each card separately), so it's a sure thing.


----------



## kimstang

Purchased my Sobeys gift cards today. PLU 31 on receipt, but no airmiles listed on receipt. They specifically told me they wouldn't show on the receipt. I have never had any problems at my Sobeys before, so fingers crossed.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Good on it for all of you. Hope mine is awarded too, receipt is a no, but I knew that before I bought. So at least the people at the store told me.



They should correct them. I'll let you know how I make out tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

worldwidepayne said:


> I bought my tickets at around 3 p.m. today.  All the air miles showed on my receipts (I bought each card separately), so it's a sure thing.



I bought at lunch (12:30pm) and after work (5:30pm) and received 150 am both times.  Perhaps it varies by store and what patches they did or didn't download today.

Glad you made out well!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Keep forgetting to post, I have a spend $40 get 60 AM for Rexall this week. Obviously not as good as the weekend offer but nice to see it back! It's only valid two days I think? Wed/Thu I think. I don't plan to take advantage at this time but it was nice to see. Debating whether to spend $50 at Rexall today or not, I shouldn't really spend the money but those airmiles are calling me...


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall stacked if that makes a difference (at least it did at my store)


----------



## buyerbrad

I went back to Sobeys today and spoke with the same customer service lady as yesterday(10am) who said the miles would not show on my receipt.  The manager happened to be standing there when she was telling me this.  She insisted the same thing today and I showed her a receipt from today from my mother-in-law that showed the promotion and the 150 miles on the receipt from the same store.  She still insisted it wasn't true that they would appear on the receipt and said I would get them in 120 days.  I told her I didn't spend $600 to get 600 Miles in 4 months when other people have them on their receipt now.  I also said I would be happy to buy another gift-card with a different AirMiles card to show her wrong and asked to speak to a manager.  The same manager as yesterday walked over, instantly said "give him the miles, there was an error yesterday, use the code" and walked away.  She reached for a printed-off email she had, entered a code that showed as "Promotion No. 7 Bonus Earned 150" on the receipt, and entered it 4 times.  She clearly was aware of the problem because she reached for the email and the manager walked back just as she was finishing with another printed copy of the email with the special code.


----------



## tinkerone

Rexall shop this morning, $62.50 after taxes.  Used their spend $50 get 100 AM offer, the MM spend $40 get 40 AM and the $5.00 off if you spend $25 coupon.  They all worked together.  Total AM's 143.  Happy with that   .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I did some serious studying of coupons/flyers/websites and plunked my results in the MM thread regarding the Sobeys GC offers AND the Rexall offers and the whole combining confusion. *

*Sobeys GC & Rexall threshold spend combining with MM coupons*

**** Caveat regarding the survey and any other "discount" coupons you may have -- those are STILL a YMMV situation that will require either hitting up a store you know will at least let you try to stack them or ask to watch what happens & study your receipt before you leave the store to confirm you get what matters the most to you (be that AM, MM coupon code or $5.00 off)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Keep forgetting to post, I have a spend $40 get 60 AM for Rexall this week. Obviously not as good as the weekend offer but nice to see it back! It's only valid two days I think? Wed/Thu I think. I don't plan to take advantage at this time but it was nice to see. Debating whether to spend $50 at Rexall today or not, I shouldn't really spend the money but those airmiles are calling me...


*I'm VERY glad to see this pop up because we do NOT have any extra money to throw around right now strictly for the AM hunt. I'll be using it on the 2nd card next week so i can save $10. I just wish it was a better flyer there are ONLY 9 offers this week <sigh>*

*



*


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> Keep forgetting to post, I have a spend $40 get 60 AM for Rexall this week. Obviously not as good as the weekend offer but nice to see it back! It's only valid two days I think? Wed/Thu I think. I don't plan to take advantage at this time but it was nice to see. Debating whether to spend $50 at Rexall today or not, I shouldn't really spend the money but those airmiles are calling me...



Thanks for the heads up on this, I just checked and also got the same offer.   Might not have time to drive to Rexall today to try to spend $50, but back to work next week means I'm just a short elevator ride from 4-5 Rexalls in the Path system, lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Rexall stacked if that makes a difference (at least it did at my store)



Same here.  Airmiles 40MM+100flyer+2base=142.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this, I just checked and also got the same offer.   Might not have time to drive to Rexall today to try to spend $50, but back to work next week means I'm just a short elevator ride from 4-5 Rexalls in the Path system, lol.



I'm hoping for a two-day email coupon possibility on Tuesday as well, if they still exist.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

well I am tapped out on the groceries AM earning for a bit!  I can hardly shut our chest freezer, I bought so much food.   

now if they have a pickle-polooza like they did last year, we may be in trouble.  I still can find places to store pickles!

 I do now that next time I will be bringing postit notes and creating smaller cartloads to re-use some of the coupons though!  I could have used them 3 times over but I had like 10 people in line behind me... all of whom were rolling their eyes...


----------



## Debbie

Grrr. I made a trip into the city today for the Rexall points. I loaded and "goed".  I had 3 items that should have had extra points. On the receipt, ONE was listed and the other two not. I don't have a smartphone, so couldn't show the Rexall cashier (who, seriously, wouldn't have been able to help, anyway-inexperieced) On the positive side....140 points and the third MM shop done. Tomorrow-fingers crossed for Foodland and Sobeys.

Double grrr since I meant to put this on this thread to begin with. LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

I managed to squeeze in a trip to Rexall today.  Not my usual store, so I had no idea what to expect. This place was HUGE.  They had two full isles of clearance. Anyway, I got both the MM and the $50/100...earned 142 miles for $51.44 plus tax.  The only down side was that I had intended to use my DD’s card but forgot and used my own.  Didn’t realize until I was driving away.


----------



## star72232

I just found a cashier at Sobeys in Cambridge who allow (suggested!) that I use a GC to pay for a GC!  So, I bought $150 GC on both my and DH's accounts and now have 600AM on each account for my troubles!


----------



## ottawamom

Wow that was really lucky. Bonus for you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

star72232 said:


> I just found a cashier at Sobeys in Cambridge who allow (suggested!) that I use a GC to pay for a GC!  So, I bought $150 GC on both my and DH's accounts and now have 600AM on each account for my troubles!


Very lucky


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> I just found a cashier at Sobeys in Cambridge who allow (suggested!) that I use a GC to pay for a GC!  So, I bought $150 GC on both my and DH's accounts and now have 600AM on each account for my troubles!


Wow just when we thought they all had been told no...Would have tried to max out at 4 each, but bonus she allowed it once. Good job.


----------



## osully

I’m just happy I got to redeem the coupon once at Sobeys! I did the Rexall coupon this weekend too. Very good earning weekend, for once this year!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else have fingers crossed to see an email coupon from Rexall that we can combine with the LnG offer AND the MM coupon?? Don't forget that those coupons can be used as many times as you want, only credit you as 1 MM coupon but you will still get the 40 miles for every transaction.*

*Excuse the Duck for a moment going off-topic ...*
**
*All you women know the only thing worse than shopping for a bathing suit is bra shopping (well perhaps being the significant other of someone who is doing the shopping is pretty dreadful too)... we drag it out and only go when it can't be put off any longer. I'd made it the point where even my laundry day ones need to go into the garbage (because my fav that i could just buy without trying on is no longer made) so beyond desperate! (hang on, this will loop back to the AM Hunt, honest) Friday i found one on a sale rack in the Bay and decided to give it a try cause I wouldn't be out much if it becomes a dust rag. Colour me thrilled now, i didn't come in the house itching to pull it off, so super comfy!! Now, how does this connect to THIS thread? It let me get to the threshold spend to use the MM coupon at the Bay bringing me to 4 on that card (5 if the IGA works) once i finish Metro & Sobeys Pharmacy i'll be done. AND i have the tags sitting beside the computer waiting for a sale so i can buy more online --- hoping it happens before the MM is over because HBC has 3X right now *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else have fingers crossed to see an email coupon from Rexall that we can combine with the LnG offer AND the MM coupon?? Don't forget that those coupons can be used as many times as you want, only credit you as 1 MM coupon but you will still get the 40 miles for every transaction.*
> 
> *Excuse the Duck for a moment going off-topic ...*
> *View attachment 309802*
> *All you women know the only worse than shopping for a bathing suit is bra shopping (well perhaps being the significant other of someone who is doing the shopping is pretty dreadful too)... we drag it out and only go when it can't be put off any longer. I'd made it the point where even my laundry day ones need to go into the garbage (because my fav that i could just buy without trying on is no longer made) so beyond desperate! (hang on, this will loop back to the AM Hunt, honest) Friday i found one on a sale rack in the Bay and decided to give it a try cause I wouldn't be out much if it becomes a dust rag. Colour me thrilled now, i didn't come in the house itching to pull it off, so super comfy!! Now, how does this connect to THIS thread? It let me get to the threshold spend to use the MM coupon at the Bay bringing me to 4 on that card (5 if the IGA works) once i finish Metro & Sobeys Pharmacy i'll be done. AND i have the tags sitting beside the computer waiting for a sale so i can buy more online --- hoping it happens before the MM is over because HBC has 3X right now *


I don't know how I can unlike or like this. but GOOD on you ,,,, I think.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Friday i found one on a sale rack in the Bay and decided to give it a try cause I wouldn't be out much if it becomes a dust rag. Colour me thrilled now, i didn't come in the house itching to pull it off, so super comfy!! Now, how does this connect to THIS thread? It let me get to the threshold spend to use the MM coupon at the Bay bringing me to 4 on that card (5 if the IGA works) once i finish Metro & Sobeys Pharmacy i'll be done. AND i have the tags sitting beside the computer waiting for a sale so i can buy more online --- hoping it happens before the MM is over because HBC has 3X right now *



I gotta get to The Bay asap!  Since my surgery I need everything NEW!  And I have no idea where to even begin...sales don't hurt, that's for sure!  Thanks for the tip Donald!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I gotta get to The Bay asap!  Since my surgery I need everything NEW!  And I have no idea where to even begin...sales don't hurt, that's for sure!  Thanks for the tip Donald!


*I was literally just scanning to see who had the surgery so i could point this out!!! I must admit the stock they have is mind-boggling, who knew there are so many choices *


----------



## kitntrip

I went to my usual Sobeys today to pick up a few things and get my Children's Place gc. It was a loadable one and not amount specific so I asked if that would count towards the 35 AM bonus and she assured me it did and there was a sign stating about the bonus, and getting 70 AM for a $50 gc. I got the $50 loaded since that's how much I would need for the mega miles offer, and I received the 70AM plus an extra 35AM! I won't complain, haha.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had a great trip to Metro yesterday -- as others have mentioned the offers there tend to be pathetic at best. We spent $102.27 and snagged 79 AM*

*8 packs of rice crackers (hubby's snack choices are limited) $7 for 4 buy 4 get10 AM*
*2 2L purfilter milk $3.99 ea buy 2 get 15 AM plus 5 targetted*
*2 packs of cheese slices $5.99 ea buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Vim cleaner $2.99 ea buy 2 get 10 AM -- plus had a coupon for $1.00 off*
*plus a bunch of other little things, add in the 50 i had gifted from online chat over the whole link your AM account and we snagged 129 AM which is better than 1:1 *


----------



## Spotthecat

Confused about Shell. I bought an Amazon gift card the other day at a Shell clsoe to work, and was surprised that they gave me 50 airmiles for the 50$ card. Then yesterday, I bought some at another Shell, and I only got the regular 1 airmiles per 10$.

Is there a promotion on at Shell for get 5 airmiles per 5$ spent or not? Or did it just end? I'm so confused.


----------



## isabellea

Spotthecat said:


> Confused about Shell. I bought an Amazon gift card the other day at a Shell clsoe to work, and was surprised that they gave me 50 airmiles for the 50$ card. Then yesterday, I bought some at another Shell, and I only got the regular 1 airmiles per 10$.
> 
> Is there a promotion on at Shell for get 5 airmiles per 5$ spent or not? Or did it just end? I'm so confused.



Only specific locations participate in the 5AM/5$ promotion. There’s list on Shell website (sorry I don’t have the link).


----------



## Spotthecat

isabellea said:


> Only specific locations participate in the 5AM/5$ promotion. There’s list on Shell website (sorry I don’t have the link).



Which is why I'm confused as the location where I got the 50 airmiles at isn't on the list...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Confused about Shell. I bought an Amazon gift card the other day at a Shell clsoe to work, and was surprised that they gave me 50 airmiles for the 50$ card. Then yesterday, I bought some at another Shell, and I only got the regular 1 airmiles per 10$.
> 
> Is there a promotion on at Shell for get 5 airmiles per 5$ spent or not? Or did it just end? I'm so confused.


*The Shell offer runs until May 6th -- but why you got it at a store not on the list is one of those AM mysteries that can't be explained!!*

***link for those who are curious :*
*Shell stations offering 5 Am/$5 on in store transaction*


----------



## isabellea

Spotthecat said:


> Which is why I'm confused as the location where I got the 50 airmiles at isn't on the list...



I know! This morning I saw on my AM account that DH got the 5AM/5$ promo when he went to Chicoutimi, QC last week but there's NO QC location on the list! I think I will do a trial at my local Shell where I will buy 1 Amazon GC (25$) and see what happens. Since I always shop at Amazon this money is not lost if I get the base offer but if I get the 5AM/5$ I will go back and get more...


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, while I was on Air Miles chat for a Mega Mile issue, I also asked why Air Miles made the Universal Studio passes expire so early compared to the Disney passes. 

Turns out Air Miles does not set the expiry date.  He said each company sets their own expiry.  So apparently Universal Studios has told Air Miles what expiry time frame are to be put on the passes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Reebee has flyers up -- quick glance looks like we *might* be in the same situation with Metro regarding the MM coupon offer is also on the flyer :use 95 cash miles get 50 AM They also have an AMAZING PICKLE DEAL (where is my sarcasm font??) 2 for $7 buy 2 get 5 AM (yes i said FIVE)*
*Metro flyer*

*Foodland ON buy 150 gift card get 150 AM*
*Foodland ON*

****i'll  look closer tomorrow and see if there  is anything else noteworthy*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Reebee has flyers up -- quick glance looks like we *might* be in the same situation with Metro regarding the MM coupon offer is also on the flyer :use 95 cash miles get 50 AM They also have an AMAZING PICKLE DEAL (where is my sarcasm font??) 2 for $7 buy 2 get 5 AM (yes i said FIVE)*
> *Metro flyer*
> 
> *Foodland ON buy 150 gift card get 150 AM*
> *Foodland ON*
> 
> ****i'll  look closer tomorrow and see if there  is anything else noteworthy*


I have $30 worth of cash miles and I will visit Metro which is a 5-min drive away on three separate days to get the bonus miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning
Sobeys On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-22-to-28/all

Foodland On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-22-to-28/all
Buy 150 Foodland Gift Card get 150 airmiles

Tim Horton Ice Capps buy 2 get 10 airmiles
2.49 each

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-22-to-28/all
Spend 95 cash airmiles ($10.00) get 50 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shoppers has another spend $75 get 25,000 point event this weekend.  Between that and the MM Sobeys coupon $150/95 miles, should be a good weekend for earning.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Reebee has flyers up -- quick glance looks like we *might* be in the same situation with Metro regarding the MM coupon offer is also on the flyer :use 95 cash miles get 50 AM They also have an AMAZING PICKLE DEAL (where is my sarcasm font??) 2 for $7 buy 2 get 5 AM (yes i said FIVE)*
> *Metro flyer*
> 
> *Foodland ON buy 150 gift card get 150 AM*
> *Foodland ON*
> 
> ****i'll  look closer tomorrow and see if there  is anything else noteworthy*


Does this mean i can buy another skid of pickels


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Reebee has flyers up -- quick glance looks like we *might* be in the same situation with Metro regarding the MM coupon offer is also on the flyer :use 95 cash miles get 50 AM They also have an AMAZING PICKLE DEAL (where is my sarcasm font??) 2 for $7 buy 2 get 5 AM (yes i said FIVE)*
> *Metro flyer*
> 
> *Foodland ON buy 150 gift card get 150 AM*
> *Foodland ON*
> 
> ****i'll  look closer tomorrow and see if there  is anything else noteworthy*


Awesome! I still haven't done my MM shop at Foodland, so I know where I am headed! (and then that will be enough gc for a loooonnnng while since I only shop FL once a week after Church on Sundays for their 'bargains', and Sobeys isn't close at all!


----------



## tinkerone

Does the purchase of the $150 gift card count as a MM offer?  Or do you actually need to shop with the GC for the MM coupon to work?


----------



## kerreyn

Safeway/Sobey's flyer out west is pretty lousy - not even a spend $100 get 100am offer.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Wonder how the Metro thing is going to work - will we get double - flyer plus MM points, or is this going to be another issue of wondering whether we got MM credit for this vendor.  I'm still uneasy about how Sobeys GC went down....I got 150pts on the GCs and did scan the MM coupon with a cashier who was knowledgeable about the situation.  I'm dying to see what Sobeys posted (if anything) from that offer this week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Does the purchase of the $150 gift card count as a MM offer?  Or do you actually need to shop with the GC for the MM coupon to work?


*I'm going out on a limb here and assume you mean the GC offer at Foodland this weekend? ($150 = 150 AM) The answer would be a hard no, unless gift cards are explicity mentioned either in flyers or on a coupon they will not earn Airmiles nor will they contribute towards any threshold spend. *
*Fine print from the back of the Foodland MM coupon (threshold spend)*
*Offer valid at all participating Foodland locations in Ontario from March 8 to April 12, 2018. Limit one Bonus Offer per Air Miles Collector Number. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco products, gift cards, bottle deposits, prescriptions, lottery, alcoholic beverages, fuel, post office, photo finishing, video, 3rd party florist, Western Union and any other non-discountable products. Presentation of the coupon and an AIR MILES Card are required at time of purchase to receive the Bonus Offer. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s). ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.*

*If you're referring to the Sobey's/Urban Fresh offer from last weekend, those gift cards were a specific MM coupon.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Duck's weekly flyer study! (love that they post on Wednesday now since I'm not around on Thursdays) I'll just pick apart ones that haven't been mentioned above*
*Sobeys:*
* Atlantic Flyer*

*Fruit, veggie & dessert trays -Spend $15 get 30 AM*
*Bicks mustard pickles (?!?!?) or Chow Chow $3.99 ea buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Hidden Valley dressings $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Becel $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Hertel cleaning products $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*10% off iTunes & Roots $50.00 GC*
*Purex laundry soap $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*a bunch of other EPIC FAIL offers along the line of hot cross buns $4.4**9 buy 2 get 3 AM*
*****UPDATE -- you have a MM coupon going live this weekend, spend $150 get 95 AM*
*Ontario has the same iTunes & Roots GC offer -- other than that, a bunch of NADA! Urban Fresh -- WORSE!*
*West Flyer*

*Robin Hood or Brodie flour or Crisco products $4.99 buy 3 get 25 AM*
*ED Smith pie fillings $4.49 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Meatloaf (looks pretty gross to me!Who puts corn, peas  & carrots IN IT?!?) $9.99 buy 1 get 25 AM*
*Natrel 4L milk $7.49 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Humpty Dumpty snacks (these create a math problem for your kids!) 3/$9 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*2 blood sugar monitors $68 buy 1 get 200 AM*
*Same iTune & Roots gift cards*
*Your own special EPIC FAIL offers belong to alcohol -- the best of the worst a $34 bottle of scotch will net you 5 AM*
*Foodland*
*Atlanic Flyer*

*Purex Laundry soap $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*like every other Sobeys chain flyers a ton of EPIC fail offers*
*Metro Ontario*

*The MM coupon goes live this weekend -- use 95 Cash miles to pay for $10 get 50 AM Also on flyer so who knows how this will play out??*
*Naturegg liquid eggs products (plain yolks are great for baking or smoothies since they are pasteurized) 2/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Bulls Eye BBQ sauce $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Dare cookies & crackers 2/$5 (BAD price IMHO) buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Yogurt $3.49 buy 3 get 20 AM -- decent unless you consider 2 weeks ago it was buy 5 get 50 AM*
*Bunch of 1:1 offers and their prize EPIC FAIL offer is Laura Secord East basket $19.99 get 5 AM*
*I'll take a look to see if any offers cross over from other flyers with the MM coupons since i *think* Rona has something this weekend??*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Does this mean i can buy another skid of pickels


*You have no idea how much i giggled quietly to myself last night (didn't want to wake the hubby  ) as i thought that very thing !!! Seriously, what makes them think that *deal* is important enough for the LARGE print they used to point it out???*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Follow-up to my Bay escapades last week -- starting today  is their Friends & Family sale which gives you extra discounts on most everything you buy (certain high-end things are excluded) INCLUDING previously marked down items and things already on sale. If you shop online they have a 2X the miles until April 12th and it will help towards the MM promo. This will automatically be applied if you shop in store or if you use the code FRIENDS online ***although the fine print says you can't use other coupons with this offer I have used the StB coupon this past year AND the MM coupon last year with this offer in store -- they didn't bat an eye.*


*Friends & Family*
*Wednesday, March 21 – Sunday, March 25*
* Extra 20% Off Sitewide When You Use Your Hudson’s Bay Mastercard® or your Hudson’s Bay Credit Card*
*– OR –*
*Extra 15% Off Your Purchase No Matter How You Pay*
*Extra 10% Off Furniture, Major and Small Appliances, Mattresses, Patio, Vacuums, Confectionery, Toys, Personal-Care Electrics, Cookware, Bakeware, and Gadgets, No Matter How You Pay*


*10%, 15% and 20% offers are mutually exclusive and cannot be combined with New Account discount. No price adjustments on purchases made prior to Wednesday, March 21, 2018. Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon(s). *


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland On
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-22-to-28/all
> Buy 150 Foodland Gift Card get 150 airmiles



I am so so tempted to purchase another 5 of these.  Who am I kidding?  I probably will.  As long as I can trade 4 of them in for Shell gift cards, as I have been lucky enough to be able to do so far, I probably will.  Our bi-weekly gas budget is $150.  I can take the money out of savings and each paycheque put the $150 gas money back into savings until it's paid back.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Wonder how the Metro thing is going to work - will we get double - flyer plus MM points, or is this going to be another issue of wondering whether we got MM credit for this vendor.  I'm still uneasy about how Sobeys GC went down....I got 150pts on the GCs and did scan the MM coupon with a cashier who was knowledgeable about the situation.  I'm dying to see what Sobeys posted (if anything) from that offer this week!



Same here!  However other people that saw the e-mail from Sobey's head office report it said the 150 MM will take 4 weeks to deposit.  (I was so excited to read we were getting both I never did check out the time frame myself).  The 150 that show up on the receipt are suppose to be from the flyer offer.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> I am so so tempted to purchase another 5 of these.  Who am I kidding?  I probably will.  As long as I can trade 4 of them in for Shell gift cards, as I have been lucky enough to be able to do so far, I probably will.  Our bi-weekly gas budget is $150.  I can take the money out of savings and each paycheque put the $150 gas money back into savings until it's paid back.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!  However other people that saw the e-mail from Sobey's head office report it said the 150 MM will take 4 weeks to deposit.  (I was so excited to read we were getting both I never did check out the time frame myself).  The 150 that show up on the receipt are suppose to be from the flyer offer.


So I was able to get my shell GC with the Sobeys GC, but I did not chance it with a straight up exchange. I did by a few beers,(to celebrate) and added the gift cards. The cashier even asked if I had my Sobeys GC from the weekend to get the points. Never batted an eye, and hey now I have some beer to cheer as well.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I'm hoping to do the same.  I was successful in using a Sobeys GC to convert to the Children's Place GC so hopefully for Shell.  The Sobeys I was in did not offer Shell GCs, only Esso and PetroCan (which is odd since Empire bought out Shell stations in Eastern Canada a few years back)


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> So I was able to get my shell GC with the Sobeys GC, but I did not chance it with a straight up exchange. I did by a few beers,(to celebrate) and added the gift cards. The cashier even asked if I had my Sobeys GC from the weekend to get the points. Never batted an eye, and hey now I have some beer to cheer as well.


Is your Sobeys in GTA?


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> Is your Sobeys in GTA?


Aurora


----------



## kitntrip

Got 50 bonus AM at the liquor store for spending $50. Cashier looked at my coupon like it was contagious but I got them, haha.


----------



## mort1331

kitntrip said:


> Got 50 bonus AM at the liquor store for spending $50. Cashier looked at my coupon like it was contagious but I got them, haha.


what part of the country?


----------



## AngelDisney

kitntrip said:


> Got 50 bonus AM at the liquor store for spending $50. Cashier looked at my coupon like it was contagious but I got them, haha.


I would have done the same thing! Lol!!


----------



## osully

Another sad week for Sobeys. Oh well. Some good prices but no good AM deals. MyOffers this week are absolutely atrocious too. Every offer is 8AM or less. My spend threshold is up to 30AM for $110 Spend... nope. 

Will probably just do the Metro redeem 95AM cash Get 50AM.


----------



## bababear_50

**My Personal offers** Sobeys and Foodland:
I am still trying to figure out if I will make the trip to Foodland for the gift card

buy 1 box Prime chicken strips/ bites or nuggets get 20 airmiles
buy 1 package of maple leaf bacon get 7 airmiles
buy 1 christie cookies get 7 airmiles
buy 1 Dempsters hot dog or hamburger buns get 10 airmiles
buy 1 box special K cereal get 15 airmiles.
My threshold spend is,,, spend 120.00 get 40 bonus airmiiles.? Can I get this by buying a gift card?

Hugs Mel


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Purchasing the GC does not count towards a threshold spend. You will receive the 150AM/card flyer promotion only. Now if you go in and buy that then shop and use it more AM will be generated.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Purchasing the GC does not count towards a threshold spend. You will receive the 150AM/card flyer promotion only. *Now if you go in and buy that then shop and use it more AM will be generated*.



This is what I did last week at Sobeys...I bought my $150 gift card and used my MM coupon, then went and did my shopping and used that GC to pay for my groceries and earned and additional 63 AM on the stuff I bought....I will use one of my other Sobeys GC this week when I do my shopping at Foodland and redeem my MM coupon...Once our shopping at Foodland is done, I will have finished 5 sponsors for the mega miles...


----------



## kitntrip

mort1331 said:


> what part of the country?



Alberta, I received it in my email last week.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> **My offers** Sobeys and Foodland:
> I am still trying to figure out if I will make the trip to Foodland for the gift card
> 
> buy 1 box Prime chicken strips/ bites or nuggets get 20 airmiles
> buy 1 package of maple leaf bacon get 7 airmiles
> buy 1 christie cookies get 7 airmiles
> buy 1 Dempsters hot dog or hamburger buns get 10 airmiles
> buy 1 box special K cereal get 15 airmiles.
> My threshold spend is,,, spend 120.00 get 40 bonus airmiiles.? Can I get this by buying a gift card?
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Awesome! Two of those are in my personal offers (yeah me!) and I actually use all the others. I'll buy a gc and use one from last week to pay.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That time when you can't sleep, even though the alarm is set for 4:30 and you realize the Rexall flyer will now be live, so you look at it and realize you don't have enough cash miles!!! *

*Rexall ON *
*  Rexall West*
**
*SO if you want to take advantage of this offer AND the Metro MM coupon you will need to have this 295 + another 95 = 390 cash miles. The Duck only has 343. But, a quick change on my preference to 100% cash that will take place in 90 minutes and a stop at Rexall tomorrow to spend $40, use the MM coupon AND my LnG offer and I'll earn 100 miles!! I actually have several things i need at Rexall so can easily spend $40 AND the $50 on the weekend.*

*ETA .. yeah decided my sleep-deprived brain was making me spend $40 to get 100 AM that i would turn around and need to spend another 50 to get those into the dream account...so switched it back to 100% dream and ignore a Rexall stop tomorrow It still happened before the 3 am cutoff so my account just looks loopy now *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Updated my signature with the AM finally posted from last week's shopping!  WOO!  30%


----------



## isabellea

In 4 months I got 7000 AM!!! I can't believe how fast my total goes up. My kids want to go back on a DCL cruise and we're thinking of doing a cruise to Alaska in 2020 and I already have enough AM for two tickets to Vancouver!!!  At that speed, I'll probably have enough AM in 2020 for two trips. One to Vancouver the 4 of us and another one in Europe just DH and I for our 20th.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kitntrip said:


> Got 50 bonus AM at the liquor store for spending $50. Cashier looked at my coupon like it was contagious but I got them, haha.





kitntrip said:


> Alberta, I received it in my email last week.



Oh, darn.    I was going to ask where you got the coupon from.  I want to stop at LCBO this weekend and get the new Bailey's Strawberries & Cream.  Mmm...



isabellea said:


> In 4 months I got 7000 AM!!! I can't believe how fast my total goes up. My kids want to go back on a DCL cruise and we're thinking of doing a cruise to Alaska in 2020 and I already have enough AM for two tickets to Vancouver!!!  At that speed, I'll probably have enough AM in 2020 for two trips. One to Vancouver the 4 of us and another one in Europe just DH and I for our 20th.



That's awesome!  congrats!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, I'm sorry, I don't recall who... but was there not a person or two here who had their PC Optimum points scammed?  I just came across this article:

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...s-go-on-shopping-sprees/ar-BBKyefk?li=AAggFp5


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey, I'm sorry, I don't recall who... but was there not a person or two here who had their PC Optimum points scammed?  I just came across this article:
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...s-go-on-shopping-sprees/ar-BBKyefk?li=AAggFp5


Yep...me.   I’m still working on it.  I’m ready to take to Facebook shaming to get some action. I’ve emailed and received no reply.  I did an online chat and was told I would have my points back within a week, that was 12 days ago.  My DD is a RCSS manager and she happened into a discussion over lunch at work about this very problem, which BTW is a known problem. She shared my story and then about  an hour later someone from head office was calling her for my account number and details.  Still no resolution which is a huge irritation right now because I’m off work without pay and could be using my points to get groceries. I saved up the points knowing I was going to be off for a while.

I also came across two other articles on this subject.  Both were CBC.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Yep...me.   I’m still working on it.  I’m ready to take to Facebook shaming to get some action. I’ve emailed and received no reply.  I did an online chat and was told I would have my points back within a week, that was 12 days ago.  My DD is a RCSS manager and she happened into a discussion over lunch at work about this very problem, which BTW is a known problem. She shared my story and then about  an hour later someone from head office was calling her for my account number and details.  Still no resolution which is a huge irritation right now because I’m off work without pay and could be using my points to get groceries. I saved up the points knowing I was going to be off for a while.
> 
> I also came across two other articles on this subject.  Both were CBC.



It's ridiculous that you are still waiting for your points when it's obvious that you were a victim of fraud!!!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thrifty's (Sobey's) started out the first three months of the year with under 200AM in their flyer each week. BUT, last week it was just over 400, and this week it's in the 300 range, so I once again started taking advantage of the deals. I was surfing AM last night and it turns out they still have some Canadian Resident park hoppers for DL, so I grabbed a 3 day for my trip in October! I have 297AM left over, so I'm going to start saving up for the Spring Break trip I want to take the family on next year. FINALLY some good deals!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Decided to make a pit stop at Rexall after all -- once i remembered i still haven't used the MM coupon on the secondary account. Spent $43.98 (dang toothbrush heads are $$$$) and got both the LnG threshold spend and the coupon for a total of 102 AM. Happy with that!*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Decided to make a pit stop at Rexall after all -- once i remembered i still haven't used the MM coupon on the secondary account. Spent $43.98 (dang toothbrush heads are $$$$) and got both the LnG threshold spend and the coupon for a total of 102 AM. Happy with that!*



Jacqueline....I too stopped at Rexall today and it was my first time "stacking" offers...used my MM coupon and my Load & Go...spent $44 before taxes and received 102 AM!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline....I too stopped at Rexall today and it was my first time "stacking" offers...used my MM coupon and my Load & Go...spent $44 before taxes and received 102 AM!!!!!


*wow, we're like almost AM twinsies today!*


----------



## rella's fan

For all of you expert collectors, I'm about 15-20 miles short for my next 3 day hopper pass and I'm trying to get it while the redemption still reflects the Canadian discount and before they raise them (which could be any day).  What 's the cheapest and quickest way to get 20 miles - I'm planning on using the MM Foodland coupon but I think they take at least a week to post?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

rella's fan said:


> For all of you expert collectors, I'm about 15-20 miles short for my next 3 day hopper pass and I'm trying to get it while the redemption still reflects the Canadian discount and before they raise them (which could be any day).  What 's the cheapest and quickest way to get 20 miles - I'm planning on using the MM Foodland coupon but I think they take at least a week to post?



Rexall usually posts your AM pretty quick...there is a mega miles coupon for spend $40 get 40 AM...


----------



## rella's fan

I used that twice last weekend (2 accounts), but yes they did already post.  Thank you - I don't really want to spend another $40 but I'll look at their flyer and maybe they'll have something that I didn't stock up on last week for the few miles I need.


----------



## isabellea

Shell is pretty quick at posting also.


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> For all of you expert collectors, I'm about 15-20 miles short for my next 3 day hopper pass and I'm trying to get it while the redemption still reflects the Canadian discount and before they raise them (which could be any day).  What 's the cheapest and quickest way to get 20 miles - I'm planning on using the MM Foodland coupon but I think they take at least a week to post?



Hi Hon
Do you have anything in your Rexall Load And Go?
New deals should post tomorrow as the current ones end today.
https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login

Here is this weeks flyer link
Starts tomorrow
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-march-23-to-29/all


Here are a few Shell offers
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/IssuanceMilesOffers
they also post *no guarantee* in a couple of days

Hugs Mel


----------



## rella's fan

isabellea said:


> Shell is pretty quick at posting also.



That might be a good one because I could buy a gift card for their promotion - thanks


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *That time when you can't sleep, even though the alarm is set for 4:30 and you realize the Rexall flyer will now be live, so you look at it and realize you don't have enough cash miles!!! *
> 
> *Rexall ON *
> *  Rexall West*
> *View attachment 310399*
> *SO if you want to take advantage of this offer AND the Metro MM coupon you will need to have this 295 + another 95 = 390 cash miles. The Duck only has 343. But, a quick change on my preference to 100% cash that will take place in 90 minutes and a stop at Rexall tomorrow to spend $40, use the MM coupon AND my LnG offer and I'll earn 100 miles!! I actually have several things i need at Rexall so can easily spend $40 AND the $50 on the weekend.*
> 
> *ETA .. yeah decided my sleep-deprived brain was making me spend $40 to get 100 AM that i would turn around and need to spend another 50 to get those into the dream account...so switched it back to 100% dream and ignore a Rexall stop tomorrow It still happened before the 3 am cutoff so my account just looks loopy now *


I am in the same situation. I have 297 AM and would use these to shop at Metro three times to get 150 AM and hopefully spend $0. I was thinking about trying to get cash miles at Rexall then realized I would be spending more for the same 150 AM.


----------



## osully

So... the discounted tickets are still up for grabs. Still says must be used in 2018 but a) that would be for the full value & b) your mileage may vary since a lot of people have entered those and found that they are good til 2030...

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2676537

Weird.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Soooo the stolen PC Optimum points are hitting the newsmedia:

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/thieves-steal-millions-pc-optimum-080000437.html


----------



## damo

osully said:


> So... the discounted tickets are still up for grabs. Still says must be used in 2018 but a) that would be for the full value & b) your mileage may vary since a lot of people have entered those and found that they are good til 2030...
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2676537
> 
> Weird.



Problem with those tickets is that you can't alter them.  So if you want park hoppers, you are stuck waiting until the non-Canadian discounted tickets come up.  That's our situation.  Since not everyone in our group has air miles, they'll be getting hoppers, so those tickets are useless to us.  It would be nice if they had both available.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

for PC Optimum in the west...I seen the new No Frills flyer last night at work, if you  spend 175.00 you get 17,500 points this weekend.  Not sure If I actually NEED 175.00 worth of groceries this week, with us heading to Calgary to spend the weekend with the daughter.  But thought I would pass this along to anyone who might find it useful


----------



## chris1212

So anyone remember back in December when BMO Mastercard Air Miles sent out an email saying if you do this many transactions in December you will receive this many miles?  From what I recall everyone had different amounts.  I completed the transactions but haven't received the air miles, has anyone else received these ones yet?  Who would you contact about this, air miles or mastercard?


----------



## tinkerone

Has anyone done the Rexall use 285 get 100 deal yet?  I just got back and it doesn't show on my receipt.  Its the first time I have ever had a Rexall offer not show.  The 40 for MM shows as well as 2 for the spend.  The cashier said it could take up to 8 weeks however I have my doubts.  Just wondering if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone done the Rexall use 285 get 100 deal yet?  I just got back and it doesn't show on my receipt.  Its the first time I have ever had a Rexall offer not show.  The 40 for MM shows as well as 2 for the spend.  The cashier said it could take up to 8 weeks however I have my doubts.  Just wondering if anyone else has this issue.


I’ve done that one in  the past.  It doesn’t show on the receipt, it will come later.  Maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone done the Rexall use 285 get 100 deal yet?  I just got back and it doesn't show on my receipt.  Its the first time I have ever had a Rexall offer not show.  The 40 for MM shows as well as 2 for the spend.  The cashier said it could take up to 8 weeks however I have my doubts.  Just wondering if anyone else has this issue.


*It will show up eventually and once it was so long i forgot i had been waiting for it. It never shows on the receipt I've done it often.*


----------



## cari12

chris1212 said:


> So anyone remember back in December when BMO Mastercard Air Miles sent out an email saying if you do this many transactions in December you will receive this many miles?  From what I recall everyone had different amounts.  I completed the transactions but haven't received the air miles, has anyone else received these ones yet?  Who would you contact about this, air miles or mastercard?



I got this offer and my miles posted Jan 29.


----------



## chris1212

cari12 said:


> I got this offer and my miles posted Jan 29.



Grrr... thanks!  Guess I missed getting it.  Anyone know if this is an air miles issue or a mastercard issue?


----------



## Donald - my hero

chris1212 said:


> So anyone remember back in December when BMO Mastercard Air Miles sent out an email saying if you do this many transactions in December you will receive this many miles?  From what I recall everyone had different amounts.  I completed the transactions but haven't received the air miles, has anyone else received these ones yet?  Who would you contact about this, air miles or mastercard?





cari12 said:


> I got this offer and my miles posted Jan 29.





chris1212 said:


> Grrr... thanks!  Guess I missed getting it.  Anyone know if this is an air miles issue or a mastercard issue?



*I've been looking into this since you asked to see if i could find info about this promo ... discovered that we didn't get those miles either! I KNOW we completed the offer because we only had to use our card 20 times and we were already doing that for the StB offer, it just never crossed my mind that we hadn't actually received  the bonus miles!! *
*How did they post to your account? From Mastercard or AM? I tried to follow the link in the original email but it's no longer active so i don't know who we should follow-up with *


----------



## dancin Disney style

chris1212 said:


> Grrr... thanks!  Guess I missed getting it.  Anyone know if this is an air miles issue or a mastercard issue?





Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been looking into this since you asked to see if i could find info about this promo ... discovered that we didn't get those miles either! I KNOW we completed the offer because we only had to use our card 20 times and we were already doing that for the StB offer, it just never crossed my mind that we hadn't actually received  the bonus miles!! *
> *How did they post to your account? From Mastercard or AM? I tried to follow the link in the original email but it's no longer active so i don't know who we should follow-up with *


I had an issue once with not getting the right amount of miles from my Amex on a specific purchase.   Air Miles told me I had to deal with Amex.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been looking into this since you asked to see if i could find info about this promo ... discovered that we didn't get those miles either! I KNOW we completed the offer because we only had to use our card 20 times and we were already doing that for the StB offer, it just never crossed my mind that we hadn't actually received  the bonus miles!! *
> *How did they post to your account? From Mastercard or AM? I tried to follow the link in the original email but it's no longer active so i don't know who we should follow-up with *


Mine showed up Jan 30th and shows they are from BMO with 'BMO BONUS REWARD MILES' for the explanation.  It was for 230 AM but I know everyone's was different.
Hope this helps.


----------



## osully

damo said:


> Problem with those tickets is that you can't alter them.  So if you want park hoppers, you are stuck waiting until the non-Canadian discounted tickets come up.  That's our situation.  Since not everyone in our group has air miles, they'll be getting hoppers, so those tickets are useless to us.  It would be nice if they had both available.



OH! Ok - I thought you could pay when you activate them for park hopper extra? Anyways we didn’t really park hop on our last trip, besides one day, so it’s not a big deal for us.


----------



## kitntrip

You should be able to upgrade your tickets to park hoppers when you get there and pay the difference.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> OH! Ok - I thought you could pay when you activate them for park hopper extra? Anyways we didn’t really park hop on our last trip, besides one day, so it’s not a big deal for us.





kitntrip said:


> You should be able to upgrade your tickets to park hoppers when you get there and pay the difference.


*There have been 3 different answers to this question of upgrading the CDN discounted tickets in any fashion*

*During the time period that the tickets were available to purchase directly from Disney *some people* we able to pay just the cost to upgrade from what they had to what they wanted*
*Once the tickets were no longer available straight up "No can't upgrade at all"*
*Sure you can upgrade but first bring the cost of what you have in your hand up to the current gate price of the same ticket media and then pay for the upgrade effectively losing any discount received  on the initial purchase*
*At this point in time it will be either 2 or 3, neither of which are cost effective. We have found it's possible to go without hopping, especially on shorter trips when we don't want to waste time traveling between parks.*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *There have been 3 different answers to this question of upgrading the CDN discounted tickets in any fashion*
> 
> *During the time period that the tickets were available to purchase directly from Disney *some people* we able to pay just the cost to upgrade from what they had to what they wanted*
> *Once the tickets were no longer available straight up "No can't upgrade at all"*
> *Sure you can upgrade but first bring the cost of what you have in your hand up to the current gate price of the same ticket media and then pay for the upgrade effectively losing any discount received  on the initial purchase*
> *At this point in time it will be either 2 or 3, neither of which are cost effective. We have found it's possible to go without hopping, especially on shorter trips when we don't want to waste time traveling between parks.*



Exactly.  We tried to add hopper to our Canadian special tickets last fall after the promotion was over.  They wanted to charge us the difference between what we paid for the ticket and what the ticket would be with the hopper at the non discounted price.  It worked out to be over $200 per ticket.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Exactly.  We tried to add hopper to our Canadian special tickets last fall after the promotion was over.  They wanted to charge us the difference between what we paid for the ticket and what the ticket would be with the hopper at the non discounted price.  It worked out to be over $200 per ticket.



We don't have Canadian Resident tickets but we do have AM tickets from 2016. To upgrade them was going to be $$$$. We just decided to do this trip without Park Hoppers and I will then decide how we tour (park hopping or not) moving forward from there. Our plans for this trip I think are just as good as any we had when we hopped.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have lost track of the AM accumulation for maintaining my Onyx status, especially after the AM changes and the STB miles being posted. Does the AM collected “counter” reset on January 1? If my Onyx status page is showing 4067, does it mean I just need another 1933 AM by the end of this year to stay in Onyx? TIA!


----------



## isabellea

AngelDisney said:


> I have lost track of the AM accumulation for maintaining my Onyx status, especially after the AM changes and the STB miles being posted. Does the AM collected “counter” reset on January 1? If my Onyx status page is showing 4067, does it mean I just need another 1933 AM by end of this year to stay in Onyx? TIA!



Yes the clock resets January 1st so you only have to collect 1933 AM between now and Dec 31st to renew/maintain your Onyx status.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> Yes the clock resets January 1st so you only have to collect 1933 AM between now and Dec 31st to renew/maintain your Onyx status.


----------



## DizzyDis

Want to say thank you (as always!) to the lovely AM collecting gurus here! I just signed up for my first Disney race (10km  Wine and Dine in November) and thanks to AM, just got my first flight for free (or at least taxes only). Now to decide what I should be saving up for next...  Thinking of trying the travel vouchers and working towards a winter family vacation...


----------



## bababear_50

DizzyDis said:


> Want to say thank you (as always!) to the lovely AM collecting gurus here! I just signed up for my first Disney race (10km  Wine and Dine in November) and thanks to AM, just got my first flight for free (or at least taxes only). Now to decide what I should be saving up for next...  Thinking of trying the travel vouchers and working towards a winter family vacation...



Wow!!
Well Done! and congratulations to you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


>



But with Mega Miles deducted that is only 683 air miles between now and Dec 31st  
Plus maybe we will get another STB or something better!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly Metro hunting trip report! We had a blast today (yeah i know, we need to get out more!!) and by the time we left the store had quite the audience watching our transactions *
*Detailed the items related to the MM coupon in that thread but here's the complete rundown:*
*Total pre-tax $66.86 for a total 106 AM showing on the receipt (still not 100% sure but there *might* be another 50 for the cash mile redemption!?!)*

*Dare cookies $5/2 -- buy 2 get 15 AM (plus 3 targeted)*
*Danone yogurt $3.49 buy 3 get  20 AM (plus 4 targeted)*
*Apple pie for easter $5.49 -7 targeted AM*
*Whipped cream in a can (cause who doesn't NEED that?) $2.50 coupon on shelf for $1.00 and 5 Targeted AM*
*Noticed that the Quaker Rice Crackers have the same AM bonus until April 11th but there weren't any hubby likes ... we'll be buying more of those for sure before the sale is over! $7/4 get 10 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone interested in basketball?*
*



*
*Get home court advantage during your very own NBA Getaway!
We're giving away a trip for 1 lucky Collector and 3 friends to attend a first or second round game of your choice during the 2018 NBA Playoffs. Choose your squad, choose your city, and take your best shot at securing the win! All you have to do is complete and submit the contest entry form below by April 1, 2018.

Here's what's included in the prize:

Four (4) tickets to see a 2018 NBA Playoffs Round 1 or 2 game in 1 of 8 host cities.
Roundtrip economy airfare for four (4).
Two (2) nights' accommodation for four (4).
This is a no-cost contest, simply fill out your info and hit submit!*

*Enter to win a NBA Getaway*


----------



## kerreyn

DizzyDis said:


> Want to say thank you (as always!) to the lovely AM collecting gurus here! I just signed up for my first Disney race (10km  Wine and Dine in November) and thanks to AM, just got my first flight for free (or at least taxes only). Now to decide what I should be saving up for next...  Thinking of trying the travel vouchers and working towards a winter family vacation...



I'm in the same boat.  Right now my plan is to save up for travel vouchers, and my Hubs and I are thinking of taking a 2 week tour of Greece through Air Transat next year for my 50th.


----------



## Spotthecat

Hello, confused again! I just came back from Foodland since it was near my doctors. A new location for me, and another location where I feel like a criminal trying to maximize the airmiles collecting, sheesh. I bought 5 giftcards on one airmiles card, but they wouldn't let me use my husband's, only 5. And then they hemmed and hawed if Iwas allowed to use my credit card. Hello? And then wanted to see ID. Why? So I get the max 5 giftcards.

And then I get home, check my airmiles app on the phone, and lo and behold Iwas supposed to "opt in" to get the 150 airmiles for spending on a 150$ giftcard. What? Would Ihave gotten 300 for each 150$ giftcard since the offer was in the flyer too??? Did I miss out??? Was I really supposed to have it on my card too? This whole thing is confusing. I remember some Rexall offers you'd either get the flyer, or the opt-in coupon, not both (so why bother sending it to us?), is this another?


----------



## ottawamom

Did I miss something? What part of the country are you in. I don't remember a $150 for 150GC at Foodland in Ontario. I only got 4 the other week so I have time to get one with an opt in. Was this only on the app?

I just looked at the app and I think that is just the flyer offer. I don't think there's anything extra with loading the offer on the app?

Someone chime in if I'm wrong. I would be very happy to be wrong in this case


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Hello, confused again! I just came back from Foodland since it was near my doctors. A new location for me, and another location where I feel like a criminal trying to maximize the airmiles collecting, sheesh. I bought 5 giftcards on one airmiles card, but they wouldn't let me use my husband's, only 5. And then they hemmed and hawed if Iwas allowed to use my credit card. Hello? And then wanted to see ID. Why? So I get the max 5 giftcards.
> 
> And then I get home, check my airmiles app on the phone, and lo and behold Iwas supposed to "opt in" to get the 150 airmiles for spending on a 150$ giftcard. What? Would Ihave gotten 300 for each 150$ giftcard since the offer was in the flyer too??? Did I miss out??? Was I really supposed to have it on my card too? This whole thing is confusing. I remember some Rexall offers you'd either get the flyer, or the opt-in coupon, not both (so why bother sending it to us?), is this another?


*This is confusing to me as well! Why on earth can't you use a credit card? And honouring the limit in the flyer for the 5 cards, yeah that's fair game, but why couldn't you use both cards? I can understand them possibly wanting to see ID since gift cards are a fairly easy way to quickly get some money with a stolen credit card -- mine was compromised and the first thing that was bought was a $1,000 gift card thru an online hardware store.  That could also be why they were a tad leery to selling you $1500 worth of gift cards but once you showed ID that matched, who cares if you want that much?*

*Now the "opting in" -- that's the first I've heard of that and since we don't have the AM App on either phone i can't look to see what's going on there. But if that's the case, i cry foul because that would mean i would lose 150 miles because i don't have the ability to opt in any other way, not on the foodland site, nor is it on the AM site.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

There is a Foodland promotion going on this week in Ontario (I'm in Clarington/Durham) where you purchase a $150 Foodland gift card and get 150 air miles.  The max is 5 gift cards per collector card.  The Cashiers were completely WRONG telling you (Spootthecat) that you could not purchase another 5 on your husband's card.  It's right there in the flyer.  5 per collector.  I purchased 5 on my card but decided I have purchased enough gift cards between the Sobey's promo and Foodland, so didn't bother putting 5 more on my husband's.

You do not need to opt in.  I'm not sure what app you are seeing this on but it's an open offer to everyone.  Do the 150 air miles show on your receipt?  They should.  They did on mine.  I purchased them Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, I have a Foodland near me that treats me like a criminal for trying to collect my air miles.  I hate that store.  It's just a tiny bit closer to me but I stopped going there.  I go to the one in Newcastle instead.  The people there are so much friendlier.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Did I miss something? What part of the country are you in. I don't remember a $150 for 150GC at Foodland in Ontario. I only got 4 the other week so I have time to get one with an opt in. Was this only on the app?


*Yup, it's in the Ontario flyer -- lots of discussion about people buying them a quick scan shows that you even chatted about it (sorta) *
*https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...rt-on-page-555.3442770/page-557#post-58978363*


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a $150.00 Foodland gift card today and a few groceries
used the Mega Miles coupon 
total airmiles 198
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I wonder if the AM on the Opt in offer on the app are "Bonus" in addition to the flyer offer. Kind of like a loaded offer at Rexall and being able to double dip.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, it's in the Ontario flyer -- lots of discussion about people buying them a quick scan shows that you even chatted about it (sorta) *
> *https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...rt-on-page-555.3442770/page-557#post-58978363*



Yes I picked up 4 Foodland GC last week. I was wondering if the offer in the app was something different from the flyer offer. Something like a loaded offer that would allow us to double dip (once). I have been losing my mind the last few weeks with a bad head cold, but that is done and I'm back to full blond craziness now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Yes I picked up 4 Foodland GC last week. I was wondering if the offer in the app was something different from the flyer offer. Something like a loaded offer that would allow us to double dip (once). I have been losing my mind the last few weeks with a bad head cold, but that is done and I'm back to full blond craziness now.


*Well what do i get to say since I'm not blond?! I can only rack it up to utter exhaustion from pitiful sleep patterns. NOW, if this is a case of only being able to opt in thru the APP i will not be terribly happy ... don't have the ability to do that so i lose out on miles. If it is a targeted offer for Rexall, Metro and the other Sobeys/Foodland I can also do those thru the website.*


----------



## ottawamom

I'm curious as to how this works. I may have to drive to Foodland tomorrow and pick up another GC just to test out the theory unless someone with the APP experience comes along and shares their experience (re double dipping). I'll report back but it may take a week to see how it really plays out in my account.


----------



## isabellea

I know that Jean Coutu often has the main promo that is offered in the flyer on the AM app and whether I activate it or not, I get the same number of AM. I think they do that for people like me who rarely looks at flyers (I don't receive any paper ones either since I have a No flyer sign on my mailbox) but will look at Apps. I would be VERY surprised if they give double the AM because of the app offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if the AM on the Opt in offer on the app are "Bonus" in addition to the flyer offer. Kind of like a loaded offer at Rexall and being able to double dip.



What Foodland APP does an opt-in offer though?  I have the Sobeys/Foodland APP and I don't need to load them or opt in like at Rexall.  Is there another APP I don't know about?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> What Foodland APP does an opt-in offer though?  I have the Sobeys/Foodland APP and I don't need to load them or opt in like at Rexall.  Is there another APP I don't know about?


*The conversation is about the AM app (i think  )*


----------



## bababear_50

Here is where you can find out about the air miles app
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24000206&changeLocale=en_CA

They say
"It's easier to find your offers and use them in-store.
You'll get even more Miles on the go!"

Sobeys and Foodland "My Offers"
have a look here
https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/

Rexall Load And Go
Have a look here
https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login

Airmiles with reebee
https://blog.reebee.com/tagged/airmiles

smartcanucks flyers
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca

Rexall flyers
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/

LCBO Website
http://www.lcbo.com/content/lcbo/en/homepage/one-day-only-BAM-EPP-coming-soon.html


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday March 29th
LCBO
Spend 100.00 or more and get 30 bonus airmiles






http://www.lcbo.com/content/lcbo/en.html#.WrmZjIj4-Uk

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks Mel, it looks like there might be some offers that are exclusive to the APP after all <sigh>*

*How do these offers differ from regular AIR MILES offers?*
*Some offers require no additional action once they are activated and loaded to your digital card. The AIR MILES App may also contain some offers which have a price look-up (PLU) or barcode that needs to be scanned or manually entered by the cashier upon checkout at participating Partner locations.*

*Can I view offers on my mobile smart phone or tablet? What about desktop?*
*The AIR MILES App can be viewed on mobile only; tablet is currently not supported with version 3.0. There is no desktop equivalent*


----------



## isabellea

This is what the app offers look like on the app. Since the 150AM for 150$ GC offer doesn't have a barcode attached to it like the MM offer, I really think it's just to remind people of the flyer offer.


----------



## ottawamom

So no extra AM.  It would be sooo unfair for AM to offer things on the app that others without the app couldn't take advantage of. I started down this garden path because someone questioned whether they would be able to get extra AM because you had to "load" the offer. As isabellea has used the app at Jean Coutu before and it didn't make any difference I'll take that as definitive.

It was worth a shot.


----------



## bababear_50

I think its about time that I get the computer gurus in my house to explain apps to me.....
I'm sure if I try I can figure this out.lol.
Hugs Mel

I know there is a countdown calm down app that someone suggested to me for one of the kids I work with (Autism,Anxiety)
I just haven't figured out how to get the app yet,,ah technology.
Right now I am making calm down sensory bottles and just dumped glitter all over myself....I think I need the calm down app...lol.
Sometimes I feel so old..lol,lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

I just checked the Airmiles App and realized that only stores near by where I live have offers shown up in the App. Foodland and Sobeys are more than 10 km away, so it’s not there in the App. This can be the reason why the Foodland offer shows up in some and not others’ App.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks Mel, it looks like there might be some offers that are exclusive to the APP after all <sigh>*
> 
> *How do these offers differ from regular AIR MILES offers?*
> *Some offers require no additional action once they are activated and loaded to your digital card. The AIR MILES App may also contain some offers which have a price look-up (PLU) or barcode that needs to be scanned or manually entered by the cashier upon checkout at participating Partner locations.*
> 
> *Can I view offers on my mobile smart phone or tablet? What about desktop?*
> *The AIR MILES App can be viewed on mobile only; tablet is currently not supported with version 3.0. There is no desktop equivalent*



If you don't have the app, all you need is someone you trust to enter your AM # and pin to access your account on the app and load the various offers. Some may require a code (so you would need to show it at the cash) but many others "appear" to be a Load and Go type deal. Once loaded to your card you're good to go.

Fellow hunters here can keep everyone aware of offers on the app that aren't on the website (ones that would be of interest anyway).

This whole app things is very new to me. I bought a new phone last month because I wanted the Disney app for our trip. I'm too much of a control freak to get my DH to do the app stuff on his phone. My DS's kid me that I bought the phone just for our trip. (Really I got it for the games!) Actually I got it just so I wasn't left behind everyone else in the house. There's just something wrong when I who pay the bills, have the crappiest technology. Time to bring myself up to date.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I think its about time that I get the computer gurus in my house to explain apps to me.....
> I'm sure if I try I can figure this out.lol.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> I know there is a countdown calm down app that someone suggested to me for one of the kids I work with (Autism,Anxiety)
> I just haven't figured out how to get the app yet,,ah technology.
> Right now I am making calm down sensory bottles and just dumped glitter all over myself....I think I need the calm down app...lol.
> Sometimes I feel so old..lol,lol.
> Hugs Mel


*Coles notes version: an APP is piece of software that you will download to your mobile device. Typical examples are games, fitness trackers, weather, news and as it pertains to this group, businesses. I have a few on my phone that i use regularly -- CloudLibrary to listen to my audiobooks when i walk, Spotify for music when i need to drown out the noise on the bus, log for my BP, Facebook Messenger so i can chat with the kids and Candy Crush.  *
*Some APPs have desktop versions as well -- the one i use for the library books & Spotify are also on my desktop for easier searching.*

*Serious problem with most APPs is they require a LOT of space on your device and some will drain your battery. My poor phone may be Smart(er) but it is stuffed full of what is referred to as "Bloatware" that can't be removed even if i don't use it!*

*And GLITTER?? oh good grief ...*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Coles notes version: an APP is piece of software that you will download to your mobile device. Typical examples are games, fitness trackers, weather, news and as it pertains to this group, businesses. I have a few on my phone that i use regularly -- CloudLibrary to listen to my audiobooks when i walk, Spotify for music when i need to drown out the noise on the bus, log for my BP, Facebook Messenger so i can chat with the kids and Candy Crush.  *
> *Some APPs have desktop versions as well -- the one i use for the library books & Spotify are also on my desktop for easier searching.*
> 
> *Serious problem with most APPs is they require a LOT of space on your device and some will drain your battery. My poor phone may be Smart(er) but it is stuffed full of what is referred to as "Bloatware" that can't be removed even if i don't use it!*
> 
> *And GLITTER?? oh good grief ...*
> *View attachment 311662*



Yep and I hate the stuff and now it's everywhere,,why do I start work projects at 10 pm at night.......oh well.
Thanks for the Coles Notes,,,sounds like I should be able to give this a try,,your help is very much appreciated
Ohhh I love Candy Crush..........Hmmmmmm.....
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Flyer and app deals don't double dip. If Rexall shows 5AM when you buy X in in the flyer and the app, it's just reminding you of the deal, via the app. 

Speaking of Rexall. You're already golden if they posted the AM bonus per the flyer anyhow...


----------



## Days In the Sun

100am wus $50 at Rexall tomorrow with email coupon:


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'll be hitting up a Rexall tomorrow for sure now! Going to try and combine it with the MM coupon, fingers crossed it works*

*Here's a direct link to the coupon in case anyone prefers to access it that way *
*Rexall Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday March 28th ONLY*

**** edited to correct my stupid error!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The conversation is about the AM app (i think  )*



Thanks!  I couldn't figure it out.  



bababear_50 said:


> Here is where you can find out about the air miles app
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24000206&changeLocale=en_CA
> 
> They say
> "It's easier to find your offers and use them in-store.
> You'll get even more Miles on the go!"
> 
> Sobeys and Foodland "My Offers"
> have a look here
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/
> 
> Rexall Load And Go
> Have a look here
> https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
> 
> Airmiles with reebee
> https://blog.reebee.com/tagged/airmiles
> 
> smartcanucks flyers
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca
> 
> Rexall flyers
> https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/
> 
> LCBO Website
> http://www.lcbo.com/content/lcbo/en/homepage/one-day-only-BAM-EPP-coming-soon.html



I checked my phone and I do have the Air Miles APP.  I forgot about it.  That Foodland $150 is misleading... it does say you need to activate the offer, and yet you don't need to via the flyer.  I wonder if those who did will get 150 twice.

I have the the rest of those so I'm good to go.  I just need to stop forgetting to check the AM app itself.  Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

You got me wondering again. I'll take an afternoon drive and test the theory out. What's one more GC.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've studied the fine print on both the coupon above AND the MM coupon and neither appears to say it can't be used with other coupons, the only thing that is mentioned (other than the standard exclusions) is that they can't be exchanged for cash. I'll be hitting up a Rexall tomorrow for sure now!*
> 
> *Here's a direct link to the coupon in case anyone prefers to access it that way *
> *Rexall Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday March 28th ONLY*



It does have the standard "cannot be combined with another airmiles store wide coupon" in the bigger print ... under the 100 and before the fine print. Hopefully that still doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> It does have the standard "cannot be combined with another airmiles store wide coupon" in the bigger print ... under the 100 and before the fine print. Hopefully that still doesn't mean anything.


*That's what i get for being blind without my glasses and getting overly excited to get some extra AM! Thanks for pointing that out .. off to correct my posts *


----------



## pigletto

So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works. It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff. 
Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
> I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
> Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works. It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff.
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans


I'll share.  I just used mine for two tickets for Universal, which I will convert to annual passes.  I used my Jet Blue points for flights to Orlando.  Then used more AM's for hotel night after flight home.  This is for a trip in June.  Then, we have a cruise planned for the fall and I used AM's for flights as well as a nights stay in T.O.
That is were I have been putting mine but I still have just over 5000 left which I think I will save for another flight to make good use of the Universal passes.  We'll see.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Pigletto
I was saving the travel certificates but then I decided to give them to my son ($1000.00).
Then I decided to save some cash airmiles to get some Starbucks GC. Now (today) I switched back to Dream although I am not sure about my next goal.

O/T (Off Topic)
I am hoping to hold an Autism Awareness Day (fundraiser) next Tuesday.
We decided to sell freezies,,has anyone seen them on sale anywhere?
**think airmiles**
Thanks and Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm saving for flights for next year, and probably a precruise hotel. I'm not sure I would use the vouchers to pay for a cruise since I normally just book with the cruiseline directly. I may save up for Disney tickets, but I'm not positive on that yet. Beyond that, we'll see what comes up  I do sometimes get items from them as well, I got a couple movie tickets for Christmas gifts, and sometimes get things I would never buy but would really like, if that makes sense


----------



## AngelDisney

I just used up all my miles for 3 one-way tickets from Toronto to Vancouver for a short trip over the Canada Day long weekend. I won’t be going to WDW for a while. DD and I will be visiting HKDL this summer and Tokyo Disney next summer.


----------



## isabellea

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
> I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
> Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works. It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff.
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans



In 2017 I got 4 WDW tickets and 2 DLR tickets. I'm now saving for future flights to an unknown destination. lol. In 2020 it will be our 20th anniversary so we decided to save enough AM to go to Paris and London. Then we said, why not Tokyo instead?!? And lately the kids are talking about going back on DCL so I told DH that maybe we should save for 4 tickets to Vancouver to do a cruise to Alaska?!? So as you can see, I have no fix goal as it's always changing. One thing is sure, I don't think we will visit WDW again after our December 2018 trip until the 50th anniversary. The value is not there anymore for me but I'm not saying no to going back to DLR or to visit DLP or Tokyo Disney...


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
> I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
> Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. *It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works.* It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff.
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans



This sums up how I feel too!  I know we just went last year, but it feels so strange and depressing to not go again till next year (depends entirely on when Star Wars land is done).

I have enough right now for 3 WDW tix, but won't buy until the next batch with later expiry dates, or even better, non expiry.

I'll keep saving my dream miles for that 4th WDW tix, and Universal tix and possibly car rental too.  Going to need a lot of MegaMiles!!


----------



## FayeW

I am saving my airmiles for a vacation. We go south every winter and it was nice to have $500 in travel vouchers for our trip, especially because I really only started actively searching for airmile deals in Sept. I already have enough for $500 off another trip, but not sure what it will be. I am debating saving for our winter trip next year, putting it towards a  caribbean cruise in the fall (it would be our first cruise), or saving for couple of years to help with the cost of a European River Cruise. We have lots of aeroplan points for flights to Europe, but those river cruises are so expensive. We'd like to go for our 30th anniversary in 2020.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-march-29-to-april-4/all
spend 95 cash airmiles get 25
Google play spend 50 get 60 airmiles


Sobeys
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-29-to-april-4/all
same Google play offer
Ben and Jerrys ice cream buy 2 at 5.99 each get 10 airmiles
Purina one buy 1 at 8.99 get 10 airmiles

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-29-to-april-4/all
Primo pasta buy 2 at 1.99 each get 5 airmiles
Eggo waffles buy 2 at 4.99 get 10 airmiles
Dairy Milk bars buy 2 for 4.00 get 5 airmiles
Quaker oatmeal products buy 2 or 3 get 15 airmiles


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Pigletto
> I was saving the travel certificates but then I decided to give them to my son ($1000.00).
> Then I decided to save some cash airmiles to get some Starbucks GC. Now (today) I switched back to Dream although I am not sure about my next goal.
> 
> O/T (Off Topic)
> I am hoping to hold an Autism Awareness Day (fundraiser) next Tuesday.
> We decided to sell freezies,,has anyone seen them on sale anywhere?
> **think airmiles**
> Thanks and Hugs
> Mel


Thats a great cause. I have 4 big cases. 40 per case of the 150ml size, the big ones. They are there for you at no charge. Just need to figure out how to get them to you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
> I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
> Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works. It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff.
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans


Not really saving for anything specific.  I suppose I generally save for WDW tickets.  That's all I've done for so long it might be really weird to redeem for something else.



A little PC Optimum update....
 Still have not gotten my points back.  Last night I did another online chat with Bobbi Jo  and got NO WHERE!  All I got was a bunch of I'm sorry but I can't do anything. She said that the person that told me I would have my points back in a week should not have said that because there is no time frame.  I then mentioned the CBC and MSN stories and asked if they would like some more bad media coverage because I was ready to add my story, including how the company was not responding to emails and giving me the brush off.  Bobbi Jo totally ignored that and said she would send it to her supervisor then cut off the chat.


----------



## mort1331

No specific savings goal. We have about 9 of the 5 day passes right now. We are heading to Disneyland this summer and have the Can Discount tickets. If I get enough in time I might see about getting disney to refund one or 2 of them and get them from AM instead.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Saving for a trip, depends on how many I get in what time frame.  Maybe airfare for our big adventure to Europe next summer, or a WDW trip for just me and the kids sometime...not exactly sure.


----------



## rella's fan

mort1331 said:


> No specific savings goal. We have about 9 of the 5 day passes right now. We are heading to Disneyland this summer and have the Can Discount tickets. If I get enough in time I might see about getting disney to refund one or 2 of them and get them from AM instead.



I'm taking my daughter to Disneyland for her 16th birthday, and I just cashed in my Airmiles for 2 -3 Day Hoppers (don't have enough for a 3rd).  I decided to let her invite a friend and I'm wishing I would have bought an extra when they were on sale last month (Canadian resident rate).  If you decide to sell one - I would love to buy it from you - I'm trying to save every cent that I can.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Saving for WDW tickets. One down, 3 to go. Just started collecting near the end of the STB 2017 promo. 

The price of WDW for Canadians (especially those who fly) seems super high these days. Having airmiles to cover the park tickets definitely helps!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Not really saving for anything specific.  I suppose I generally save for WDW tickets.  That's all I've done for so long it might be really weird to redeem for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> A little PC Optimum update....
> Still have not gotten my points back.  Last night I did another online chat with Bobbi Jo  and got NO WHERE!  All I got was a bunch of I'm sorry but I can't do anything. She said that the person that told me I would have my points back in a week should not have said that because there is no time frame.  I then mentioned the CBC and MSN stories and asked if they would like some more bad media coverage because I was ready to add my story, including how the company was not responding to emails and giving me the brush off.  Bobbi Jo totally ignored that and said she would send it to her supervisor then cut off the chat.


So I was going to PM you but I forgot...  I was at a basketball tournament this weekend and sitting with the moms. TWO of them had their PC points stolen in the last three months. One got them back right away after an inquiry. But the other was given the absolute run around. On her account the thieves reported the card stolen so they could get the new card I guess? Anyway, they took over $500 in points and every time my friend calls in they treat her like she’s the thief. They want her to provide all the receipts. Who the heck keeps all the receipts for years of point collecting?


----------



## pigletto

Thanks for sharing what you are all collecting for everyone! I would love to do a summer 2019 trip to see the new things (hopefully Star Wars). I’ve been kicking around the idea of two weeks offsite. If we’ve already paid to get down there, why not stay longer ? I could get most of the way to tickets if there was a STB and MM’s promotion before then.


----------



## mort1331

rella's fan said:


> I'm taking my daughter to Disneyland for her 16th birthday, and I just cashed in my Airmiles for 2 -3 Day Hoppers (don't have enough for a 3rd).  I decided to let her invite a friend and I'm wishing I would have bought an extra when they were on sale last month (Canadian resident rate).  If you decide to sell one - I would love to buy it from you - I'm trying to save every cent that I can.


If they are transferable, not sure if they are, will let you know. Not sure when your going. I wont have the points until the current STB is over.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll chime in just because I have nothing planned as of right now, but really want to 

I'm saving like a mad woman for the travel vouchers.  I really want to get on another cruise in April 2019 as a grad trip with our DS22 (he's on the 5-year plan). I will likely have all the vouchers in hand by February 2019 and look to book something 3 months out when the prices start to drop and his graduation plans firm up.  I typically book with the cruise line, but there really isn't any advantage in doing that once you book after final payment.


----------



## rella's fan

mort1331 said:


> If they are transferable, not sure if they are, will let you know. Not sure when your going. I wont have the points until the current STB is over.



That would be great, we're going in mid July.  I think they should be transferable because in the past when I have bought them online or have gotten them through Airmiles, the tickets aren't attached to anybody until we scan our fingerprint at the gate - I don't remember giving our names when I bought them, but that could have changed?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?



I'm saving for travel vouchers.  Our dd is getting married next spring in Mexico.  They have booked their package through Marlin Travel so that we can use our airmiles towards our trip.  It's pricey when your looking at 4 adults going  .  So I'm hoping to offset some of the cost for us with the travel vouchers.  I already have 1000.00 in savings...so i'm going to keep collecting where I can and hope that I can save us some $$$.



dancin Disney style said:


> A little PC Optimum update....



Gosh I sure hope you get your points back soon.  I know from your story I will now be cashing out when I get to the 100.00 mark from now on.  Until they can lock the accounts up with more security I'm not going to chance it anymore and let it build.  

I just have to say...I was relieved to see it wasn't Blue Friday out west this weekend.  We are travelling and I wouldn't be able to partake in it.  But since we are visiting the big city...I'm hoping to get to do 2 shops for my mega miles promo while we are out visiting the dd and wedding dress shopping.


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall experience today. Shopped, bought $50 worth of stuff, got 100AM for using email and 40AM for using Mega miles coupon. (experience at your particular store may vary)


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> In 2017 I got 4 WDW tickets and 2 DLR tickets. I'm now saving for future flights to an unknown destination. lol. In 2020 it will be our 20th anniversary so we decided to save enough AM to go to Paris and London. Then we said, why not Tokyo instead?!? And lately the kids are talking about going back on DCL so I told DH that maybe we should save for 4 tickets to Vancouver to do a cruise to Alaska?!? So as you can see, I have no fix goal as it's always changing. One thing is sure, I don't think we will visit WDW again after our December 2018 trip until the 50th anniversary. The value is not there anymore for me but I'm not saying no to going back to DLR or to visit DLP or Tokyo Disney...


We love our Alaska cruise and I am considering doing it again with a different itinerary. Go for it!


----------



## ottawamom

OT, so my trip is just over 1 month out. DS23 has decided to do yet another 180 degree turn on what he wants to do with his life. He's planning on leaving his current job and moving to a whole new industry. Needless to say he can't start a new job and leave within weeks to go to Disney.

He texted and asked what would happen if he couldn't get the time off. To which I repled "Then I guess you're staying home and taking care of the dog". I'd be out the AM I spent on his flights, his ticket won't expire and I needed the extra room at the resort anyway. I'm just bummed, I've been planning this trip for a very long time.

DH and I will sit down with him and see if we can't get him to slow down and think about things for a while (at least till we're back from Disney).

Kids, what are you supposed to do with them


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just logged into my AM account to check on any updates to my total.  We can now use our cash miles for evouchers to Cineplex!   We are a movie family...and I do like to use the Costco coupon because it is sooooo much cheaper that way.  Now I might have to see which is a better purchase.  If your a fan of going to the theatre for your movies...this might be for you!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Duck's Weekly Flyer analysis I'll add anything that Mel hasn't already pointed out and the flyers from the rest of the country  Most of the flyers have a fair number of offers that are sitting around the 1:1 ratio -- we tend to take advantage of those if they're on products we normally use because some miles are better than none. There are also a TON of really pathetic ones *
*Sobey's **Ontario*

*on the front page: Bagels, cinnamon bread, tortilla shells $2.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Pillers sausages & breakfast meats $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Club House gravy mixes $.99 buy 5 get 5 AM*
*Sobeys West Flyer*


*Tuesday April 4th Customer appreciation days: Spend $50 or more get 20X base miles*
*Fri-Sun spend $100 or more get 100 AM*
*LunchMate kits - $3 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Bothwell Cheeses (anyone else love these after last year's StB??) Starting at $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Dempster Bagels &English Muffins $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Compliments: PB, Maple Syrup, oatmeal, eggs, milk & vitamins $ $??? who knows, buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Google Gift cards $50 = 60 AM*
*Blood sugar monitor (this has been every week for a LOOONG time -- you have a bigger risk of Diabetes?) $68 get 200 AM*
*Liquor March 29th - April 1st spend $150 get 150 AM a bunch of products have bonus miles as well*
*Sobeys Atlantic Flyer*

*Tuesday (yesterday??) - Sat spend $150 get 95 AM (wow that's not good!)*
*Compliments cheese balls $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Royale products $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Nestle products $20 or more get 25 AM*
*General Mills products (who knows which ones!?!) $10 or more get 20 AM*
*Graves canned veggies $1 buy 3 get 5AM*
*Dental products -- fairly decent return on several items --page #11*
*Foodland On -- slight slip of the fingers there Mel -- use 95 Cash miles get 25 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*Cheese & veggies trays $15 or more get 30 AM*
*Oasis juices $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just logged into my AM account to check on any updates to my total.  We can now use our cash miles for evouchers to Cineplex!   We are a movie family...and I do like to use the Costco coupon because it is sooooo much cheaper that way.  Now I might have to see which is a better purchase.  If your a fan of going to the theatre for your movies...this might be for you!!!!


*Even though AM is making a big deal out of it this week, it's been a cash offer for quite a long time -- we used a chunk of our StB miles from last year on those because we like to be able to book our seats online!!! *

***ETA it's actually the Dream Rewards that are new-ish*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?



Nothing right now... just collecting them!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> ven though AM is making a big deal out of it this week, it's been a cash offer for quite a long time -- we used a chunk of our StB miles from last year on those because we like to be able to book our seats online!!!



Bahahaha   of course they have and I just didn't know.  Oh well...now I got my know something new thing for today lol.  I wish I had known this sooner oh well...And that I can use them  Thank you for the info!


----------



## isabellea

AngelDisney said:


> We love our Alaska cruise and I am considering doing it again with a different itinerary. Go for it!



I’m just afraid my kids will be bored by it? In 2020 they would be 11 and 8...


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> 
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans


*We do so much better at the collecting when we have a goal in mind but right now? Yeah, nothing happening right now. We have been thinking about travel vouchers -- current count if we put both accounts together after the MM promo posts (both accounts will get the full amount) $3,000 HOWEVER, we can't decide where that might be ... every single time i think I've found what would be a decent spot i uncover a roadblock, either my diet can't be accommodated, there are hidden costs, the online reviews are bad. *

*We've thought about doing something in Canada this summer but that doesn't deal with hubby's intense desire to escape our winters and my need to get away after the crush of the holiday season. So for now, the miles just keep piling up!*


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Thats a great cause. I have 4 big cases. 40 per case of the 150ml size, the big ones. They are there for you at no charge. Just need to figure out how to get them to you.



Hi Hon
That is a very thoughtful offer,
I just saw this when I got home and unfortunately I already went to Sobeys and picked some up. 
Thanks for the offer though,
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Rexall experience today. Shopped, bought $50 worth of stuff, got 100AM for using email and 40AM for using Mega miles coupon. (experience at your particular store may vary)


Same experience, but since I dont shop at Rexall that much. The first cashier had no clue about the bonus 100. So the manager came over after cash out and had to refund and do all over. It shows the 140 bonus, but not broken down. Will it still count the 40 towards the MM? This was going to be my bonus place. Have Sobeys, Shell, LCBO, did the sign up for IGA and Hudson Bay. Nervous about last 2 but we will see.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> That is a very thoughtful offer,
> I just saw this when I got home and unfortunately I already went to Sobeys and picked some up.
> Thanks for the offer though,
> Hugs Mel


Just let me know if you think you can use them and if anyone will be in the dufferin,steeles area. Dont mind driving a little bit too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> So I was going to PM you but I forgot...  I was at a basketball tournament this weekend and sitting with the moms. TWO of them had their PC points stolen in the last three months. One got them back right away after an inquiry. But the other was given the absolute run around. On her account the thieves reported the card stolen so they could get the new card I guess? Anyway, they took over $500 in points and every time my friend calls in they treat her like she’s the thief. They want her to provide all the receipts. Who the heck keeps all the receipts for years of point collecting?


I think it's a much larger problem than they are letting on.  Apparently, there is a department that handles stolen points only.  I actually might have some receipts from end of Feb with my points total on it.  I shop for someone else and have to save the receipts to get reimbursed later.  So far nothing has been said to me about providing proof of anything.  I'm going to give it another couple of days and then go to Facebook shaming.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for the Duck's Weekly Flyer analysis I'll add anything that Mel hasn't already pointed out and the flyers from the rest of the country  Most of the flyers have a fair number of offers that are sitting around the 1:1 ratio -- we tend to take advantage of those if they're on products we normally use because some miles are better than none. There are also a TON of really pathetic ones *
> *Sobey's **Ontario*
> 
> *on the front page: Bagels, cinnamon bread, tortilla shells $2.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
> *Pillers sausages & breakfast meats $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
> *Club House gravy mixes $.99 buy 5 get 5 AM*
> *Sobeys West Flyer*
> 
> 
> *Tuesday April 4th Customer appreciation days: Spend $50 or more get 20X base miles*
> *Fri-Sun spend $100 or more get 100 AM*
> *LunchMate kits - $3 buy 2 get 10 AM*
> *Bothwell Cheeses (anyone else love these after last year's StB??) Starting at $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
> *Dempster Bagels &English Muffins $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
> *Compliments: PB, Maple Syrup, oatmeal, eggs, milk & vitamins $ $??? who knows, buy 2 get 20 AM*
> *Google Gift cards $50 = 60 AM*
> *Blood sugar monitor (this has been every week for a LOOONG time -- you have a bigger risk of Diabetes?) $68 get 200 AM*
> *Liquor March 29th - April 1st spend $150 get 150 AM a bunch of products have bonus miles as well*
> *Sobeys Atlantic Flyer*
> 
> *Tuesday (yesterday??) - Sat spend $150 get 95 AM (wow that's not good!)*
> *Compliments cheese balls $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
> *Royale products $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
> *Nestle products $20 or more get 25 AM*
> *General Mills products (who knows which ones!?!) $10 or more get 20 AM*
> *Graves canned veggies $1 buy 3 get 5AM*
> *Dental products -- fairly decent return on several items --page #11*
> *Foodland On -- slight slip of the fingers there Mel -- use 95 Cash miles get 25 AM*
> *Foodland Atlantic*
> 
> *Cheese & veggies trays $15 or more get 30 AM*
> *Oasis juices $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*


Hi hon
Yep I was half asleep when I posted this morning,,,,sorry Hon
I missed the cinnamon bread and bagels that I love too. No more late nights..
Hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Same experience, but since I dont shop at Rexall that much. The first cashier had no clue about the bonus 100. So the manager came over after cash out and had to refund and do all over. It shows the 140 bonus, but not broken down. Will it still count the 40 towards the MM? This was going to be my bonus place. Have Sobeys, Shell, LCBO, did the sign up for IGA and Hudson Bay. Nervous about last 2 but we will see.



If you haven't already used the Rexall coupon for Mega Miles, yes it will count.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> I’m just afraid my kids will be bored by it? In 2020 they would be 11 and 8...


We did dog sledding in Juneau (very expensive but it’s worth every penny!), zip lining in Skagway (the guides were surprised by my screaming at the top of my teacher voice. They taught DD how to do the flips on the line. It was so much fun!) and snorkelling in Ketchikan (I can proudly say that I had snorkelled in Alaska.). I cannot stand scenic train. I prefer active excursions. We actually booked a canoe to the glacier excursion at Juneau but had to switch it to dog sledding since the sledding excursion at Skagway got cancelled. We ate the juiciest and sweetest king crab legs at Juneau. I would love to go back just to eat that again. If you pick the right excursions, I don’t think your kids would be bored.


----------



## isabellea

AngelDisney said:


> We did dog sledding in Juneau (very expensive but it’s worth every penny!), zip lining in Skagway (the guides were surprised by my screaming at the top of my teacher voice. They taught DD how to do the flips on the line. It was so much fun!) and snorkelling in Ketchikan (I can proudly say that I had snorkelled in Alaska.). I cannot stand scenic train. I prefer active excursions. We actually booked a canoe to the glacier excursion at Juneau but had to switch it to dog sledding since the sledding excursion at Skagway got cancelled. We ate the juiciest and sweetest king crab legs at Juneau. I would love to go back just to eat that again. If you pick the right excursions, I don’t think your kids would be bored.



Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Same experience, but since I dont shop at Rexall that much. The first cashier had no clue about the bonus 100. So the manager came over after cash out and had to refund and do all over. It shows the 140 bonus, but not broken down. Will it still count the 40 towards the MM? This was going to be my bonus place. Have Sobeys, Shell, LCBO, did the sign up for IGA and Hudson Bay. Nervous about last 2 but we will see.


*Did the coupon get scanned? If so you will see it on receipt should look like this -- i didn't end up going today, can't justify another $50 when money is tight but this is the receipt from one of my cards*
* *


----------



## ebharris

I’d like to gift my parents a Safeway or Sobeys voucher purchased with my cash miles for using their dream miles to get us universal passes. Can I do that, or does the voucher have to be used by the person who holds the card?

thanks


----------



## bababear_50

ebharris said:


> I’d like to gift my parents a Safeway or Sobeys voucher purchased with my cash miles for using their dream miles to get us universal passes. Can I do that, or does the voucher have to be used by the person who holds the card?
> 
> thanks



Hi Hon
Yes you can
95 cash airmiles = $10.00

I just tried it and it gives you the option to
Send this to friends and family?
and a box you check beneath it.
The person who receives the e-voucher in an email prints it and then can use it,,,no airmiles card needed.
Hope that helps
Hugs Mel


----------



## ebharris

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Yes you can
> 95 cash airmiles = $10.00
> 
> I just tried it and it gives you the option to
> Send this to friends and family?
> and a box you check beneath it.
> The person who receives the e-voucher in an email prints it and then can use it,,,no airmiles card needed.
> Hope that helps
> Hugs Mel



Thanks so much, Mel! I should have looked on there first  but thank you!


----------



## DizzyDis

pigletto said:


> Thanks for sharing what you are all collecting for everyone! I would love to do a summer 2019 trip to see the new things (hopefully Star Wars). I’ve been kicking around the idea of two weeks offsite. If we’ve already paid to get down there, why not stay longer ? I could get most of the way to tickets if there was a STB and MM’s promotion before then.



We just did 2 weeks offsite and I think it may be hard to go back to how we traveled before. The price was so much better we could justify being away that long, we had so much space (2br at Sheraton Vistana Resort) and it just seemed so much calmer and less busy than at the parks. We did 5 park days in the 2 weeks, then lots of pool time, playgrounds, some shopping, etc. I know this may shock you, but we actually came home rested from a vacation!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Curious if everyone else has this "featured offer" in your Sobeys offers? And if you do, who is planning on eating cake!? (it's on of our both cards)*
**


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes I got it too.  I almost missed that it was just for cake and thought it was bakery.....got thinking I could double dip on raison bread and bagels this week.

Wondering if there be a Rexall flyer coming soon


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Yes I got it too.  I almost missed that it was just for cake and thought it was bakery.....got thinking I could double dip on raison bread and bagels this week.
> 
> Wondering if there be a Rexall flyer coming soon


*It should pop up on Reebee shortly after midnight EST*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious if everyone else has this "featured offer" in your Sobeys offers? And if you do, who is planning on eating cake!? (it's on of our both cards)*
> *View attachment 312204*



Hi Hon
I have almost the same offer
exact same cake picture but buy one $20.00 cake get 40 bonus airmiles.

I also got a buy compliments cheese cake get 30 airmiles
We have bought this cake before and love it.

Hugs Mel










Terms & Conditions








40
BONUS MILES
14
Days Left




Buy $20
Cake from the Bakery Department.












Terms & Conditions





30
BONUS MILES
14
Days Left




Buy 1
Sensations by Compliments Cheesecake, 1134g.









Terms & Conditions


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I got one for 3AM if I buy 4 KD....um no Sobeys I will not be jumping on this 'deal'


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Ont. new flyer
Hugs Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-march-30-to-april-5/all

See end of flyer 
spend 25 on various products get 20 bonus airmiles
Tylenol
 Reactine
Bandaids
Benylin 
etc
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

My Sobeys offer is spend $10 on pie and get 20 AM. Other than that they are all pretty lame!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Mine's buy $10 in muffins for 25 bonus miles...


----------



## damo

kuhltiffany said:


> Mine's buy $10 in muffins for 25 bonus miles...



Me too.


----------



## pigletto

DizzyDis said:


> We just did 2 weeks offsite and I think it may be hard to go back to how we traveled before. The price was so much better we could justify being away that long, we had so much space (2br at Sheraton Vistana Resort) and it just seemed so much calmer and less busy than at the parks. We did 5 park days in the 2 weeks, then lots of pool time, playgrounds, some shopping, etc. I know this may shock you, but we actually came home rested from a vacation!!


That sounds fantastic! We loved the Vistana when we stayed a few years ago and we have been to Disney enough times that we’d love to spend at least half the trip doing other things... including nothing at all!


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Two questions .

I was just trying to work out a realistic goal for AM needed for my feb 2019 trip. The site says 5 or 7 day passes. We want 7 but when i click on it for adults it doesnt give me the option to choose a 7 day one.  When i go to the child ticket it lets me choose 5 or 7. 

Question for my disbey addicted sister. Before i introduced her to airmiles, she was planning on getting APs.  Is there a way to redeem miles for tickets and then upgrade to an AP?

Thanks friends


----------



## chris1212

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been looking into this since you asked to see if i could find info about this promo ... discovered that we didn't get those miles either! I KNOW we completed the offer because we only had to use our card 20 times and we were already doing that for the StB offer, it just never crossed my mind that we hadn't actually received  the bonus miles!! *
> *How did they post to your account? From Mastercard or AM? I tried to follow the link in the original email but it's no longer active so i don't know who we should follow-up with *



Thanks for looking into!  I found the same issue, that when I clicked on the email link it was no longer valid.  Let me know if you figure out who to contact for this issue.


----------



## bgula

DizzyDis said:


> We just did 2 weeks offsite and I think it may be hard to go back to how we traveled before. The price was so much better we could justify being away that long, we had so much space (2br at Sheraton Vistana Resort) and it just seemed so much calmer and less busy than at the parks. We did 5 park days in the 2 weeks, then lots of pool time, playgrounds, some shopping, etc. I know this may shock you, but we actually came home rested from a vacation!!



Which one did you do, the one off of the 535 or International Drive?  We had friends staying at the one on International and they liked it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks to my Thursday warriors for stepping in and answering questions, one more trek into TO and I'm DONE!*


bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Ont. new flyer
> Hugs Mel
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-march-30-to-april-5/all
> 
> See end of flyer
> spend 25 on various products get 20 bonus airmiles
> Tylenol
> Reactine
> Bandaids
> Benylin
> etc
> Hugs Mel


*I was super excited to see this because i take Benadryl every night (RX sleeping meds and I don't mix!) and I'm almost out. A closer look to discover THAT is on sale for $19.99 (excellent price) so I will need to add something else to that and it won't be at my 1:1 ratio anymore!*



osully said:


> My Sobeys offer is spend $10 on pie and get 20 AM. Other than that they are all pretty lame!





kuhltiffany said:


> Mine's buy $10 in muffins for 25 bonus miles...



*Most of our other Sobeys offers are pitiful ..most of them are around the 1:1 and products we don't need (only buy stuff there when they have big bonus miles) Same cheesecake as @bababear_50 but for only 15 AM Only other big one is 15 AM if we buy a VAT of cheese wiz!!!*



chris1212 said:


> Thanks for looking into!  I found the same issue, that when I clicked on the email link it was no longer valid.  Let me know if you figure out who to contact for this issue.



*Sorry i can't answer that question ... there was a slight miscommunication in the Duck Pond over THAT offer! We only had to do 20 transactions and i figured it was a no-brainer since the StB was for 25, HOWEVER, hubby thought i meant during the billing cycle so we only did (get this) 19 during that specific promo  Luckily ours was only for 80 miles. For the MM promo i have the MC receipts on my desk and i'm keeping closer tabs *


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Two questions .
> 
> I was just trying to work out a realistic goal for AM needed for my feb 2019 trip. The site says 5 or 7 day passes. We want 7 but when i click on it for adults it doesnt give me the option to choose a 7 day one.  When i go to the child ticket it lets me choose 5 or 7.
> 
> Question for my disbey addicted sister. Before i introduced her to airmiles, she was planning on getting APs.  Is there a way to redeem miles for tickets and then upgrade to an AP?
> 
> Thanks friends


*That discrepancy is because AM currently only has the CDN discounted tickets in stock and they must have run out of the 7 day passes. Which is actually a GOOD thing for you because the ones they have right now supposedly expire on Dec 31st, 2018 (some people have reported a different date showing up in their MDE account but I wouldn't trust my hard earned miles on speculation). You'll know once the regular tickets are back in stock because the cost will jump A LOT.*

*You can redeem for the tickets and then once on-site upgrade to an AP -- a few of us have done that in the past. They will take the  value of the ticket media you have in hand and you will need to bring the $ value up to the current gate price of the same ticket media and then add in the cost difference to get to an AP. Confusing Disney math -- but this is why you will have seen people saying to either redeem for tickets you want or wait till new stock arrives because you will only be credited for the price of the CDN tickets and lose any discount you realized in the first place!*


----------



## isabellea

DH was has been in Toronto the last 3 days for work training. He just texted me that he booked a room in Kingston because he’s too tired to drive all the way to Mtl. The first thing I did was to check was grocery store is available close by (Sobeys, Foodland or Metro) and texted him screenshots of my Metro targeted offers and the AM promotions in the flyer so he can go before leaving tomorrow. Luckily he’s very cooperative with my AM hunting and doesn’t mind making short detours for the cause.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> DH was has been in Toronto the last 3 days for work training. He just texted me that he booked a room in Kingston because he’s too tired to drive all the way to Mtl. The first thing I did was to check was grocery store is available close by (Sobeys, Foodland or Metro) and texted him screenshots of my Metro targeted offers and the AM promotions in the flyer so he can go before leaving tomorrow. Luckily he’s very cooperative with my AM hunting and doesn’t mind making short detours for the cause.


No Sobeys, closest Foodland is Amherstview but there are 2 Metro's.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> DH was has been in Toronto the last 3 days for work training. He just texted me that he booked a room in Kingston because he’s too tired to drive all the way to Mtl. The first thing I did was to check was grocery store is available close by (Sobeys, Foodland or Metro) and texted him screenshots of my Metro targeted offers and the AM promotions in the flyer so he can go before leaving tomorrow. Luckily he’s very cooperative with my AM hunting and doesn’t mind making short detours for the cause.


Did he book using Airmiles Travel Hub?


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> No Sobeys, closest Foodland is Amherstview but there are 2 Metro's.



That’s what I saw on Google Maps. I will let him choose which Metro he wants to go to. 



AngelDisney said:


> Did he book using Airmiles Travel Hub?



Unfortunately he has to use his work TA portal since they pay. But he usually ‘forgets’ to use his work Amex and use one of of our AM credit card.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got an email that if I fill up (25L plus) at Shell 4 times in April I can get 100 AM! Which is awesome except we are going away and I am not sure we'll be able to do it lol. They seem to know when I'm planning to travel and offer these types of deals (happened to me in December too). It's specific to my AM number so you may have a different offer?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked DH's account and saw a bonus 200 miles dated March 28!  I was trying to rack my brain if there was some old promo I had been waiting on.
It just says "Air Miles Bonus"...I have to be honest, I have NO IDEA what these are from LOL

Anyone else have this?


----------



## buyerbrad

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked DH's account and saw a bonus 200 miles dated March 28!  I was trying to rack my brain if there was some old promo I had been waiting on.
> It just says "Air Miles Bonus"...I have to be honest, I have NO IDEA what these are from LOL
> 
> Anyone else have this?



I got 600


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Got an email that if I fill up (25L plus) at Shell 4 times in April I can get 100 AM! Which is awesome except we are going away and I am not sure we'll be able to do it lol. They seem to know when I'm planning to travel and offer these types of deals (happened to me in December too). It's specific to my AM number so you may have a different offer?



Thank you for noticing, I have personal offer of 3 fill-ups get 100am for April.


----------



## tinkerone

I NEVER get offers from Shell.....


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I NEVER get offers from Shell.....



They are pretty random I think, the best way to get them is to be an occasional customer? DH just got the same offer 20 minutes ago, mine was 2.5 hours ago so you might want to check again later.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

buyerbrad said:


> I got 600



Oh wait.  I seem to recall people getting an offer for various amounts of miles if you spend X at X partner within a certain period of time...Does this ring a bell?  Hopefully Donald will chime in on this!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh wait.  I seem to recall people getting an offer for various amounts of miles if you spend X at X partner within a certain period of time...Does this ring a bell?  Hopefully Donald will chime in on this!


*I do recall something like that but I'm not currently at my desk with my notes -- I'll dig a bit deeper tomorrow and see if i can figure it out. There's nothing on my account today other than 3 lonely miles from HBC.*

*Hit up Metro after dinner tonight and walked away with a massive haul!*

*Quaker granola bars : 3/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM .. bought 6 for $14 and snagged 45 AM*
*Rice crackers : 4/$7 buy 4 get 10 AM*
*Chocolate bars:2/$4 buy 2 get 4 AM ... bought 6 (don't judge  ) 12 AM*
*Paper towels : $5.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*a bunch of targeted offers as well*
*Total pre-tax: $92.90 and snagged a whopping 95 AM ! Not as good as Blue Fridays but for a semi-normal Metro week, not shabby. Unfortunately we didn't buy a lot of "real" food *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I do recall something like that but I'm not currently at my desk with my notes -- I'll dig a bit deeper tomorrow and see if i can figure it out. There's nothing on my account today other than 3 lonely miles from HBC.*
> 
> *Hit up Metro after dinner tonight and walked away with a massive haul!*
> 
> *Quaker granola bars : 3/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM .. bought 6 for $14 and snagged 45 AM*
> *Rice crackers : 4/$7 buy 4 get 10 AM*
> *Chocolate bars:2/$4 buy 2 get 4 AM ... bought 6 (don't judge  ) 12 AM*
> *Paper towels : $5.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
> *a bunch of targeted offers as well*
> *Total pre-tax: $92.90 and snagged a whopping 95 AM ! Not as good as Blue Fridays but for a semi-normal Metro week, not shabby. Unfortunately we didn't buy a lot of "real" food *


Bought 6 granola bars at 3/$7 yesterday without airmiles. Missed the Quaker ones on the preview flyer. Need to pay more attention next time. May get 6 more Quaker ones for the AM. My cricket team of 9 can consume these in a second. These are my means to boost their energy level after school before a game. We have at least 6 games. Maybe I should buy more!


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> Got an email that if I fill up (25L plus) at Shell 4 times in April I can get 100 AM! Which is awesome except we are going away and I am not sure we'll be able to do it lol. They seem to know when I'm planning to travel and offer these types of deals (happened to me in December too). It's specific to my AM number so you may have a different offer?



I got a similar offer in January. Five times for 150 AM. So easy with our two vehicles.

Today I got an email for spend minimum $5 in store three times, get 50 AM.  Not bad, but I usually pay at the pump and don't make in store purchases, lol.

I wonder if the attendant will ring in my $5 purchases separately three times on the one visit?


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> I got a similar offer in January. Five times for 150 AM. So easy with our two vehicles.
> 
> Today I got an email for spend minimum $5 in store three times, get 50 AM.  Not bad, but I usually pay at the pump and don't make in store purchases, lol.
> 
> I wonder if the attendant will ring in my $5 purchases separately three times on the one visit?


It’s worth a try. When I bought two Costa coffee at once, I asked the cashier to ring them separately and it’s done as requested.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Doing some list making! Anyone do IGA west?  Saw in the flyer 20x the miles on tuesday. I never shop there but theres one right beside my son's school. It says in the flyer to see back for details so i kept scrolling through and couldnt find anything. Could also be that i missed it due to my insane sleep deprivation. Is it automatic or is there a coupon?  Would love to stack iga MM coupon for my last offer on DH's card. Contemplating offering to pick up our son so DH can work some overtime if I can stack these offers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I finally got my PC points back, plus an additional 70K.  Kind of burns me that you have to get ugly with people to get this type of stuff taken care of.   Anyway, they are trying to tell me that the thief has my email and passwords from some other online source.  I'm not really buying that excuse but what ever.  They have restored my points but frozen my account until I call them and confirm that my password has been changed on my PC and personal email. I already changed the password like a month ago when they first told me to. I also had to get a new card which I did last night.  I still have to link the new card though.  When I got the new card I chatted with the cashier that gave it to me and asked her if she had heard any stories of point thefts.  She said she had not but had been made aware that there were several people coming to customer service and complaining about it.  

It occurred to me that if they are giving everyone the points back plus a bonus this is going to cost them a pretty penny.  Coupe that with the increases to minimum wage and Galen Weston will have to take a pay cut.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I finally got my PC points back, plus an additional 70K.  Kind of burns me that you have to get ugly with people to get this type of stuff taken care of.   Anyway, they are trying to tell me that the thief has my email and passwords from some other online source.  I'm not really buying that excuse but what ever.  They have restored my points but frozen my account until I call them and confirm that my password has been changed on my PC and personal email. I already changed the password like a month ago when they first told me to. I also had to get a new card which I did last night.  I still have to link the new card though.  When I got the new card I chatted with the cashier that gave it to me and asked her if she had heard any stories of point thefts.  She said she had not but had been made aware that there were several people coming to customer service and complaining about it.
> 
> It occurred to me that if they are giving everyone the points back plus a bonus this is going to cost them a pretty penny.  Coupe that with the increases to minimum wage and Galen Weston will have to take a pay cut.



Glad to hear that you got your points back as well as some goodwill points...I, myself, am cashing my points in when I reach $20-$30.  I am not going to let them accumulate like I used to...though I will miss getting $100 of groceries for nothing.  I have read that there have been numerous reports of stolen PC points and the points seem to have been redeemed in Quebec...I too do not buy their excuse, they are just trying to cover their butts.  I think that when we want to redeem our points, we should have to enter a pin or something on the keypad to confirm the redemption.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I finally got my PC points back, plus an additional 70K.



I was beginning to think they were going to leave you in the dust. Thank goodness you got them back, plus the extra ones.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Again there is a snowstorm and AGAIN this Friday is the 100:100 AM day at Safeway...  oh fun... at least DH is here to watch DD while she bounces around like Tigger on spring break...  
I color-coded my list according to the $100 so I should be able to make this work for me if I buy Round One, then go back and buy Round Two.   I will hand over the MM coupon as well but if it doesn't stack, so be it.  I'll be happy anyhow.  And the snow is supposed to stop in a few hours according to radar maps!


----------



## ottawamom

I just popped in to Shell to pick up a Canadian Tire GC (DH decided he needs a few things tomorrow). I got 110AM for a $100GC. 10AM for an instore purchase and 5AM for $5 spent instore. (The extra 10AM was a nice surprise)


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

The Raisin bread deal at Sobeys is decent - they also have it on the Cinnibon bread.  $2.99 each, buy 2 get 25AM - so really spend $6 get $2.50 AM.  They aren't big loaves but they are good and come in handy for family brunches.  Yesterday I got 8 loaves for $24 and 100AM, two Jams at $2 each for another $4spend and 15 AM so $28 for 115AM not too shabby for stuff my family will plough through.  I also converted the rest of my Sobeys GCs into Shell GCs


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Those raisin and cinnamon breads also make really good French toast and bread pudding..... *


----------



## mab2012

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?



I'm late to the party, but I just redeemed some miles today for a set of these Bose noise-cancelling headphones.  My husband bought a set just before our recent trip to Orlando.  I tried them for a couple of minutes on the plane and they were pretty incredible.  I gave up trying to watch a movie on that flight because we were sitting behind the engines and I could barely hear the audio through my regular headphones even with the volume set to max.  Even if you're not trying to watch a movie, it's great to block out the plane noise.  I could still hear people talking to me, but it was like the plane was turned off.  Apparently they are specifically tuned to block airplane noise.

My husband had been looking at them for a year or so.  He says the price is the same everywhere and he never saw them go on sale.  With my Onyx discount they were actually not a bad value (around 12.5 cents/pt), and there was also a "get 75 miles back" offer (ends tomorrow).

I'm not really saving for anything specific right now either.  Not sure when we'll get back to Disney next, and we already have a little pile of discounted tickets to work through.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

back from safeway.  spent $230, earned 250 AM ....  go me!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone see this on the Air Miles main page:

*Onyx® Collectors*: look out for your new AIR MILES® Card – it's arriving soon. In the meantime, there's nothing else you have to do other than keep enjoying Onyx benefits.

I wonder why we are getting "new" cards.  I also wonder when/what the changes to the travel program are happening.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone see this on the Air Miles main page:
> 
> *Onyx® Collectors*: look out for your new AIR MILES® Card – it's arriving soon. In the meantime, there's nothing else you have to do other than keep enjoying Onyx benefits.
> 
> I wonder why we are getting "new" cards.  I also wonder when/what the changes to the travel program are happening.


*They send out new ONYX cards every year -- complete waste if you ask me , same card, same number ...*


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you for noticing, I have personal offer of 3 fill-ups get 100am for April.


Dh got this one too. We have to fill up four times but that shouldn’t be a problem. With his drive for work we use a tank per week. To add to that we have a basketball tournament in London at the end of the month and we’ll be traveling a few hours for Easter dinner this weekend.. so I am expecting to fill up at least 5 times this month.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *They send out new ONYX cards every year -- complete waste if you ask me , same card, same number ...*


Agree.. I wish I could opt out.


----------



## mort1331

Wow Rexall does post fast. I just made a purchase on the 28th, I think I talked about it here. And they are loaded. Not only that but, and I dont advocate this. It looks like I was awarded 40am twice. My original, that I had to have fully cancel because it was not showing the bonus 100. And the new ring in total of both the 40 and the 100.
I normally dont like keeping things that dont belong, but in the case I am. They made me go find a wifi to pull up my email with the 100am code on it. Cashier had no clue. Then had to cancel and ring in order. So I am looking at it as earned.
And that completes my bonus 6th for mm as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Wow Rexall does post fast. I just made a purchase on the 28th, I think I talked about it here. And they are loaded. Not only that but, and I dont advocate this. It looks like I was awarded 40am twice. My original, that I had to have fully cancel because it was not showing the bonus 100. And the new ring in total of both the 40 and the 100.
> I normally dont like keeping things that dont belong, but in the case I am. They made me go find a wifi to pull up my email with the 100am code on it. Cashier had no clue. Then had to cancel and ring in order. So I am looking at it as earned.
> And that completes my bonus 6th for mm as well.


*Yup, Rexall posts within 24 hours -- 7 days a week, great if you need a quick boost of miles. Don't worry about those extra miles, it's a bit of a glitch in their system that others have noticed as well while doing the very same thing, a "Mulligan" to get coupons to work, and end up with double the miles. Like you said, was a hassle for you to get the coupon to work and 40 miles is a decent "make it right" amount!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Those raisin and cinnamon breads also make really good French toast and bread pudding..... *


Yes - that's our go to for French Toast.  A must for one of our breakfasts when we camp!  Haven't tried for bread pudding before, but I have been craving some with praline sauce like Ohana's. Maybe I'll make it with the raisin cinnamon bread. Yum.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> I just popped in to Shell to pick up a Canadian Tire GC (DH decided he needs a few things tomorrow). I got 110AM for a $100GC. 10AM for an instore purchase and 5AM for $5 spent instore. (The extra 10AM was a nice surprise)


I need to spend about $400 at Canadian Tire this weekend - there isn't a shell in my area on the list, but will try one and see if I get lucky!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> So what is everyone saving their airmiles for these days?
> I had always used mine for Disney tickets but the amount of miles I would need for four passes seems soooo far off these days. I don’t have a Disney trip planned right now. I was thinking cruise next winter with Royal Caribbean and was going to save my miles for travel vouchers but with five of us and two rooms and needing flights it was getting ridiculously expensive for an itenary we’ve done before. So I plan to cancel that.
> I just switched back over to cash miles and will use them for gas and groceries like I did with the Megamiles. It frees up the cash to use towards our summer trip to Banff and Jasper which is nice.
> Maybe during Megamiles next year I will start saving for Disney tickets again. It’s weird for us to not have an Orlando trip in the works. It just seems like its so much more expensive these days and I am ok to wait until 2019 to see the new stuff.
> Would love to here everyone’s dreams and plans



Not sure right now.  I can't plan anything as my job depends on the upcoming provincial election - so after June 7th I'll know if I can plan a trip or not.  Ha ha.  
But, we have enough aeroplan points (gifted from my mom who can't travel) for the 4 of us to go to Hawaii, or somewhere like Costa Rica.  I've got about 13,000 AM dream miles right now, so I switched to AM cash to use towards groceries or gas, then divert the $$ saved from that to our travel fund for a condo rental or something.
We want to go back to Disney in 2020 once all the lands are completed and take my step son's family.  So Disney tickets will be the main thing we're saving for as it will most likely be an offsite trip due to budget.   I've got 3 so far!
I'm waiting to see how this online booking and using AM towards packages is going to pan out.  We don't have a TA that we could use the vouchers out in our city, but if we could book a package online using them that might make a difference in how we use them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Glad to hear that you got your points back as well as some goodwill points...I, myself, am cashing my points in when I reach $20-$30.  I am not going to let them accumulate like I used to...though I will miss getting $100 of groceries for nothing.  I have read that there have been numerous reports of stolen PC points and the points seem to have been redeemed in Quebec...I too do not buy their excuse, they are just trying to cover their butts.  I think that when we want to redeem our points, we should have to enter a pin or something on the keypad to confirm the redemption.


I completely agree that a PIN or something should be required....otherwise what's to stop this from happening again.   



alohamom said:


> I was beginning to think they were going to leave you in the dust. Thank goodness you got them back, plus the extra ones.


LOL....I thought the same.  I'm just one of those people that seems to always get the short end of the stick. Sometimes I wonder if the game is to drag to out so that people will give up and let it go.


----------



## dancin Disney style

On the subject of 'what are you saving for'.....

I got an email from AM telling me that I have enough to redeem for something......um, right, I have 22K AM.  Anyway, in the email was a Dyson vacuum for 4500-ish for Onyx with a bonus of 185 miles earned.  I've been wanting to get one but don't know much about them....my knowledge of them is based on seeing them on TSC.  They have the canister big ball and the upright animal.  Does anyone have one or know about them?   I have always had a canister but it looks like the Dyson upright would be very easy to use in my house as well.  I only have carpet on two staircases and the bedrooms.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> On the subject of 'what are you saving for'.....
> 
> I got an email from AM telling me that I have enough to redeem for something......um, right, I have 22K AM.  Anyway, in the email was a Dyson vacuum for 4500-ish for Onyx with a bonus of 185 miles earned.  I've been wanting to get one but don't know much about them....my knowledge of them is based on seeing them on TSC.  They have the canister big ball and the upright animal.  Does anyone have one or know about them?   I have always had a canister but it looks like the Dyson upright would be very easy to use in my house as well.  I only have carpet on two staircases and the bedrooms.



I don't have the model you describe but I LOVE my wireless Dyson and I would buy a bigger model with no worry.


----------



## osully

Got 32 AM on a $60 spend at Sobeys on Thursday. What is the deal with this AM drought?! Oh well. At least I used some of my $150 gift card.


----------



## disneybound08

dancin Disney style said:


> On the subject of 'what are you saving for'.....
> 
> I got an email from AM telling me that I have enough to redeem for something......um, right, I have 22K AM.  Anyway, in the email was a Dyson vacuum for 4500-ish for Onyx with a bonus of 185 miles earned.  I've been wanting to get one but don't know much about them....my knowledge of them is based on seeing them on TSC.  They have the canister big ball and the upright animal.  Does anyone have one or know about them?   I have always had a canister but it looks like the Dyson upright would be very easy to use in my house as well.  I only have carpet on two staircases and the bedrooms.


We have upright animal version. Came with the brush attachment to ‘vacuum’, my dog will not let us use that on her but the actual vacuum is awesome. Works as well now as it did when we bought, probably 10 years ago


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneybound08 said:


> We have upright animal version. Came with the brush attachment to ‘vacuum’, my dog will not let us use that on her but the actual vacuum is awesome. Works as well now as it did when we bought, probably 10 years ago


Do you have much carpet?  I feel like an upright would be easier to haul around than a canister but vacuuming the stairs I wonder about.  There is a long extension hose for getting in corners and dusting up high right?  BTW, I HATE vacuuming.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Do you have much carpet?  I feel like an upright would be easier to haul around than a canister but vacuuming the stairs I wonder about.  There is a long extension hose for getting in corners and dusting up high right?  BTW, I HATE vacuuming.


We have the Dyson pet. I’ve never used a better vacuum. I have two Labrador Retrievers that SHED, so it gets a workout. I love it and have no complaints. I have mostly carpet downstairs and in the bedrooms, but I use it on the hardwood too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> We have the Dyson pet. I’ve never used a better vacuum. I have to Labrador Retrievers that SHED, so it gets a workout. I love it and have no complaints. I have mostly carpet downstairs and in the bedrooms, but I use it on the hardwood too.


My dog is a non shedder so I’m not interested in the vac for that...that just happens to be the model of upright that they have.  I’ve mainly got hard wood.  Carpet is on the stairs and bedrooms only.  My concern is how difficult cleaning the stairs would be with an upright over canister style.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> On the subject of 'what are you saving for'.....
> 
> I got an email from AM telling me that I have enough to redeem for something......um, right, I have 22K AM.  Anyway, in the email was a Dyson vacuum for 4500-ish for Onyx with a bonus of 185 miles earned.  I've been wanting to get one but don't know much about them....my knowledge of them is based on seeing them on TSC.  They have the canister big ball and the upright animal.  Does anyone have one or know about them?   I have always had a canister but it looks like the Dyson upright would be very easy to use in my house as well.  I only have carpet on two staircases and the bedrooms.





dancin Disney style said:


> My dog is a non shedder so I’m not interested in the vac for that...that just happens to be the model of upright that they have.  I’ve mainly got hard wood.  Carpet is on the stairs and bedrooms only.  My concern is how difficult cleaning the stairs would be with an upright over canister style.



I use the attachment and the hose to do the stairs. I brace the vacuum with the knee of one leg while I vacuum the two or three stairs ahead of me. That or I get someone (DS) to hold the vacuum while I do the stairs.

I use the vacuum on carpet (stairs & area carpets) and on our solid surface floors. I've even been known to take it outside to do out the car after a trip to the vet with my Samoyed (too much fur).

We've had ours 10 years+ and it's still going strong. Dyson CS is great. I broke the long hose very early on and they replaced it no questions asked. Love our Dyson.


----------



## disneybound08

dancin Disney style said:


> Do you have much carpet?  I feel like an upright would be easier to haul around than a canister but vacuuming the stairs I wonder about.  There is a long extension hose for getting in corners and dusting up high right?  BTW, I HATE vacuuming.


We have carpet upstairs and in basement. I agree with your thoughts on canister being easier for stairs. The stairs are a pain, I’m lazy and sometimes don’t want to put on attachments so I just hold it upright and vacuum each stair as I walk up (split level home so only 6 steps to go up or down) I wouldn’t consider myself strong but I can do it. But I can see your point of canister being easier on stairs


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> My dog is a non shedder so I’m not interested in the vac for that...that just happens to be the model of upright that they have.  I’ve mainly got hard wood.  Carpet is on the stairs and bedrooms only.  My concern is how difficult cleaning the stairs would be with an upright over canister style.


I don’t find it easy on the stairs at all. Unless I take out the suction tool and use that, which I hate to do because I always struggle to put it back in.


----------



## isabellea

Stairs are the main reason I bought their cordless model. Small and very portable.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> On the subject of 'what are you saving for'.....
> 
> I got an email from AM telling me that I have enough to redeem for something......um, right, I have 22K AM.  Anyway, in the email was a Dyson vacuum for 4500-ish for Onyx with a bonus of 185 miles earned.  I've been wanting to get one but don't know much about them....my knowledge of them is based on seeing them on TSC.  They have the canister big ball and the upright animal.  Does anyone have one or know about them?   I have always had a canister but it looks like the Dyson upright would be very easy to use in my house as well.  I only have carpet on two staircases and the bedrooms.


*I got that email as well and boy, once again they are off the mark with me! Have you SEEN my hair?!?!?!(that would be pretty short and I LIKE my curls)*
**


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thanks for all the input.   I think I need to go out and look at both to test drive them a little.


----------



## bababear_50

I had a good pre Easter shop at Sobeys today....
spend $116.41
total airmiles 164

Happy Easter Everyone!





Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Easter gang!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Easter!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Happy Easter gang!*
> *View attachment 313029*


That is the cutest Easter bunny ever!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

So I have a long over-due post to make.  Months ago I was very grumpy (depressed) and posted.  I should know better than to post anything when I'm grumpy!  

In my ramblings I worried about an upcoming cruise booked using our Air Miles.  My daughter refused to go and it was already paid-in-full.  I was very worried Air Miles would refuse to replace my daughter with my father.  Well, they did!  They were very nice and accomodating about it.  I do not know why I fretted so much.  I should have called ages earlier than I did!  (Ohh, I phoned Air Miles back in November or early December 2017 about this.)  I have needed to phone them twice more about the cruise and AM has been wonderful.  By the way, daughter is staying with her favorite much loved Aunt and excited about going. 

I pretty much stopped collecting Air Miles after cashing in for the cruise.  I was so discouraged at being forced to cash in my air miles.  I am very glad I came across this thread again and decided to give Air Miles another try after reading about all the promotions happening.

At the begining of August 2017 I only had 1,510 air miles.  Four months later I had over 18,000 in November and cashed in 14,560 miles for a gaming computer as my son's Christmas present.  He was over-the-moon on Christmas morning!!  Back story:  I was originally saving Air Miles for a Universal Studios trip.  Then Air Miles came out with a gaming laptop that was just over 18,000 air miles and retailed $2,000+ in the stores.  I did not have near enough miles to redeem.  Sobey's then offered jam on sale at $4.29 and 25 air miles.  I remembered someone's post about pickles... So, I, umm, bought 80 jars of jam.    You should have seen the Cashier's face at Sobey's.  Now, my son had been saving his newspaper money slowly for almost a year at this point.  He had $700 saved up but nowhere near enough for a gaming system.  I figured it was a win-win-win situtation.  A) Cheaper than buying miles from Air Miles.  B) Son would pay me back the $350 I shelled out for jam.  C) Everyone got jars of jam at Christmas.  By the time the jam air miles posted, the laptop was gone...  never to be seen again.  However, I was able to get a gaming computer instead that retailed $1,600+ at the time.  Son paid me back the $350 and used the rest of his money to get a monitor, gaming keyboard & mouse, webcam, etc.  He still gives me a hug and thanks me for his computer.  When he gets snarky about my limiting his gaming time, I remind him I could have gone on vacation with Dad instead.  That usually shuts up his complaining for awhile.

So back to the air miles hunt I went.  As of today, when all the mega mile bonuses are posted AND the extra 600 from sobey's gift cards - my balance will be 10,900.  That's enough for three 3-day 3-park-to-park Universal Studio tickets.  My husband's card (I started in December) will have 5,155 - enough for his Universal Studios pass.  Only since I cannot cash them in right away for US tickets (due to the ticket expiring before we want to go), I will keep on collecting and collecting.

Only my husband is starting to hint it's his turn for a laptop...  

BIG THANK YOU'S to everyone on here!!  I truly could NOT have collected so many without this amazing thread!


----------



## osully

Yes, this really is the BEST thread I have found for AM collecting!


----------



## ottawamom

I have to agree. I have been hopping to a couple of other threads while doing Mega Miles. Just wanted to make sure I had "all" the info out there. This thread is by far one of the best I've seen with regards to AM collecting. There's so much misinformation out there but not here. Thanks everyone who contributes to the hunt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I LOVE this community and the way we all help each other in the pursuit of the mighty miles. Rarely do we need to sift past arguments or deal with drama scenes. We all seem to be invested in helping each other, celebrate when someone reaches a goal and point out pitfalls. I'm amazed at how quickly we have earned miles since this group started.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I also find that we are able to post personal stories on here if we are looking for unbiased opinions or support. It's not just "business as usual" on this thread all of the time


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh, for any of my fellow cruisers, this forum is really great for info:  https://boards.cruisecritic.com/

Now, there are many cranky/rude posters on there, but amount of info on everything to do with cruising is amazing.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh, for any of my fellow cruisers, this forum is really great for info:  https://boards.cruisecritic.com/
> 
> Now, there are many cranky/rude posters on there, but amount of info on everything to do with cruising is amazing.


I follow that board as well as we have started sailing RCL over the past few years and you are right, there are many many rude posters.  I have never read such nasty stuff that some write.  It gets mean over there at times.  One needs to be prepared for that.  There are however, a few very helpful people who have great knowledge.  
I like that the mods shut down that stuff on the DIS but CC seems to be unregulated most of the time and no one seems to care.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I like that the mods shut down that stuff on the DIS but CC seems to be unregulated most of the time and no one seems to care.



*They tend to leave this board  to our own devices as well -- but perhaps that's because we are polite  *

*When we don't have a trip in the planning i don't venture beyond the border of this board, it can get quite nasty out there in the big world  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh wait.  I seem to recall people getting an offer for various amounts of miles if you spend X at X partner within a certain period of time...Does this ring a bell?  Hopefully Donald will chime in on this!


*So i promised i would look into this and i didn't forget just got really busy with being lazy this weekend and didn't spend much time sitting here where i have access to all my files.*
*Several of us received e-mails from AM the week of November 12th that appeared to have been triggered by redeeming some miles, both cash & dream, with the subject "want to get rewarded again?" It was for varying amounts depending on the account (we never did determine WHAT math they used  ) earn X get X  -- mine was earn 600 miles by Nov 30th get 300 miles. The fine print was*
* This AIR MILES Bonus Offer is non-transferable and is only available to the recipient of the offer invitation email. Offer is valid from November 15, 2017 to November 30, 2017. Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between November 15 and November 30, 2017 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient's Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on November 30, 2017 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*
*The 90 day mark was Feb 28th but everyone who had the offer reported it was posted to their accounts on December 18th.*

*SO i have NO idea what has triggered all of the mystery miles that some of you are seeing this past week (nothing unexpected in either of our accounts, they're both pretty stagnant right now)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The link for the Rexall survey coupon has the date valid thru May 8th now -- the link remains the same, date just changes as needed. If you find an April date is still showing up trying clearing your history and it should pop up. Remember this is strictly a YMMV coupon -- some stores treat it as a gift card allowing it to be applied POST tax, others apply it PRE tax meaning you may need to spend more than you were planning (but could get a *free* chocolate bar, just saying ) and then there are the stores that follow every.single. exclusion on the coupon which will mean you can't use it if you are trying to use any other threshold spend coupons on days that THOSE are available or in the case of this final week, the MM coupon. You'll need to ask the cashier how it will work and then decide which coupon is more important to you!*

*Spend $25 or more and save $5.00 Valid thru May 8th*


----------



## gskywalker

Here's a question for the Air Miles many experts that I am sure are on here.  What big programs do they have throughout the year.  There is Megamiles, Shop the block, are there any others.  I am not sure that Onyx will be any help to me, but so far I am at 4300 air miles and only 3 months into the year, so I wanted to see if there would be a big program to get me to the 6 thousand over the next 9 months?  thx.


----------



## ottawamom

gskywalker, there are currently on the two big miles earners (STB, MM). I have heard rumours they are thinking about another one sometime in the summer but we'll have to see on that one. Depending on where you live another good way to add up the miles, if it works with your budge, is to purchase GC when they go on promotion. I just stocked up on Sobey/Foodland GC. Groceries are paid for the next few months.

To switch topics, I was just at Rexall. Went to pick up some insulin syringes for my son. I was at the pharmacy about to pay for them when the pharmacist asked if I had Airmiles. I said yes and asked if I could use them on the syringes. Turns out I can. So I asked her if it would be terrible of me to not take them today so that I could apply them to a larger purchase later in the week. She said yes.

I never would have thought I could get AM with the syringes. The drug that goes with them no but the syringes Yes. Thought I'd share in case someone else can apply this to their circumstances.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That moment when you suddenly become ill when you're out running errands so need to have hubby drop you off at home before getting gas and using the last MM coupon and he sends you a text saying "your account is locked so i can't use the cash miles" *
*



*


*Darned good thing there weren't enough cash miles and that the account was locked ... that isn't what the coupon is for, the car won't need gas again before the 12th AND it is the 5th coupon for that card!! Managed to get it straightened out via text *


----------



## ottawamom

Men!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> To switch topics, I was just at Rexall. Went to pick up some insulin syringes for my son. I was at the pharmacy about to pay for them when the pharmacist asked if I had Airmiles. I said yes and asked if I could use them on the syringes. Turns out I can. So I asked her if it would be terrible of me to not take them today so that I could apply them to a larger purchase later in the week. She said yes.
> 
> I never would have thought I could get AM with the syringes. The drug that goes with them no but the syringes Yes. Thought I'd share in case someone else can apply this to their circumstances.


*Every week i do the scan of the flyers i notice that the Sobeys one out west has a BIG offer on blood sugar monitors and testing strips! Whenever i need anything from behind the counter that isn't a script, i will take it to the cash as part of a threshold spend. I used to work in a pharmacy so i know what items need to be paid for at the pharmacy and what items only need pharmacist over-seeing -- so you can ask for tylenol # 1 but have to pay there but you can get iron tablets and pay at the front. Odd things are kept back there too -- lice shampoo & combs?!?!*

*Fingers crossed for a threshold spend coupon from Rexall before Thursday that i can combine with the MM and buy some items that are in the flyer!!!!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *That moment when you suddenly become ill when you're out running errands so need to have hubby drop you off at home before getting gas and using the last MM coupon and he sends you a text saying "your account is locked so i can't use the cash miles" *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Darned good thing there weren't enough cash miles and that the account was locked ... that isn't what the coupon is for, the car won't need gas again before the 12th AND it is the 5th coupon for that card!! Managed to get it straightened out via text *


Please rest and feel better soon!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Men!


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thought this was a nice board


----------



## star72232

Does anyone remember how many AM were needed for Disney tickets with the Canadian discount in 2017?  And how many were necessary in 2018?  I'm trying to see if I can get an idea of how many might be necessary if we do a trip next year.  I know a discount isn't something to count on, but getting an idea would be a good planning tool.


----------



## isabellea

star72232 said:


> Does anyone remember how many AM were needed for Disney tickets with the Canadian discount in 2017?  And how many were necessary in 2018?  I'm trying to see if I can get an idea of how many might be necessary if we do a trip next year.  I know a discount isn't something to count on, but getting an idea would be a good planning tool.



From my log...

February 2017 (25% off promo) 5 days adult was 2950 AM and kid ticket was 2850 AM
Currently (20% off promo) 5 days adult is 4000AM and kid ticket is 3750 AM


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thought this was a nice board


I think she meant  " Amen "
We love yah Mort!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I will be glad to see my current offers in my Rexall Load and Go disappear in 3 days. 
A Rexall email offer would be nice,,,and a Rexall load and go offer would be great!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thought this was a nice board



I should have said "Spousal/Significant other Units" to be politically correct. Sorry!


----------



## ottawamom

I felt the AM were burning a hole in my spreadsheet, so after dinner with my siblings on the weekend where they "commented" on my upcoming trip with my adult sons (to WDW) I just booked flights to San Diego to keep them quiet. Just DH and I (no Disneyland allowed ). We were going to go somewhere this fall, I thought maybe Maine but San Diego it is (it's been on my bucket list for a while).

Anyone whose been to San Diego have suggestions. I'm thinking about getting the GO San Diego card from Costco.


----------



## osully

star72232 said:


> Does anyone remember how many AM were needed for Disney tickets with the Canadian discount in 2017?  And how many were necessary in 2018?  I'm trying to see if I can get an idea of how many might be necessary if we do a trip next year.  I know a discount isn't something to count on, but getting an idea would be a good planning tool.



My first 7 day Canadian resident ticket was 3250 AM. I had redeemed that back in summer last year I believe. And no expiry. Super good deal.


----------



## ebharris

ottawamom said:


> I felt the AM were burning a hole in my spreadsheet, so after dinner with my siblings on the weekend where they "commented" on my upcoming trip with my adult sons (to WDW) I just booked flights to San Diego to keep them quiet. Just DH and I (no Disneyland allowed ). We were going to go somewhere this fall, I thought maybe Maine but San Diego it is (it's been on my bucket list for a while).
> 
> Anyone whose been to San Diego have suggestions. I'm thinking about getting the GO San Diego card from Costco.



We loved San Diego. We were last there in 2010 and are going back this summer as part of a 2 week California trip.

We stayed at the Omni the first time, we are staying an an AirBnb this time. 

We were surprised, but loved, the Old Town Trolley Tour. https://www.trolleytours.com/san-diego 
We only did it one day, but all of us agreed that you could use it as your mode of transportation while in the city. We had one driver who wasn't great, but otherwise they were all very informative, funny and helpful. We learned so much about the city on the trolley.

Coronado Island is beautiful, and has a really nice vibe. We took the trolley there, got off and wandered for an hour or two, and then went to the Hotel Del (big gorgeous hotel...) for lunch. It was a beautiful setting but the food was just okay, and SO expensive, I'd suggest somewhere else for lunch. We did go back to Coronado Island another day and had lunch in a little restaurant. It was perfect. It would be fun to rent a bike on Coronado Island as well.

San Diego Zoo is amazing, especially if you're a zoo lover. We are not huge zoo people, therefore we will likely be skipping it this time - but it's incredible. If you do do the zoo, take the zoo tram around the whole zoo first and then decide what you want to go back to see. If you walk the whole zoo you'll exhaust yourself, especially if it's hot out. Balboa Park (where the zoo is) is beautiful, and is also on the trolley route. It would be a great place to take a picnic.

I have heard that the USS Midway is really interesting, we'll be doing it this trip.

I believe that the trolley, the Zoo, and the midway are all on the GO San Diego card, so it might be worth it based on those alone.

Have fun!


----------



## Baby Ninja

ottawamom said:


> I just popped in to Shell to pick up a Canadian Tire GC (DH decided he needs a few things tomorrow). I got 110AM for a $100GC. 10AM for an instore purchase and 5AM for $5 spent instore. (The extra 10AM was a nice surprise)



Is this only for the Eastern provinces? I’m in AB and don’t see anything posted anywhere ( even on the Shell website) about receiving AM for the purchase of GCs. This would be amazing!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Baby Ninja said:


> Is this only for the Eastern provinces? I’m in AB and don’t see anything posted anywhere ( even on the Shell website) about receiving AM for the purchase of GCs. This would be amazing!!!



My flyer says Ontario Shell. Here's the link for anyone wanting an Ontario location  (shell.ca/save) I just tried the link and it doesn't seem to send me to the locations anymore. Flyer says it's good till May 6, 2018.


----------



## kitntrip

Uuugghh, I went to a Sobeys with a pharmacy today and used my final coupon for my mega miles. I didn't realize though that the vitamins I picked up already had an airmiles bonus attached to them, so now I don't know which bonus went through.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Uuugghh, I went to a Sobeys with a pharmacy today and used my final coupon for my mega miles. I didn't realize though that the vitamins I picked up already had an airmiles bonus attached to them, so now I don't know which bonus went through.


*If you used the MM coupon properly you will see a PLU code on the receipt. (haven't used it myself so i don't know the exact # you will see) *


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked my Mega Miles Sobeys OTC (Over the counter) receipt and I do not see a PLU code on it
it says
GROCERY
Airmiles Promotion.....$0.10C
huile d'olive...............$13.79HC (this is a non prescription earache remedy spray).
BONUS EARNED.........20 Miles
subtotal $13.89
total tax $1.79
TOTAL $15.68
Total number of items 2 (which is weird cause I only bought one item).
Both my sons card and my card read this way.
***Did I maybe get charged 10 cents by airmiles?,,lol...?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked my Mega Miles Sobeys OTC (Over the counter) receipt and I do not see a PLU code on it
> it says
> GROCERY
> Airmiles Promotion.....$0.10C
> huile d'olive...............$13.79HC (this is a non prescription earache remedy spray).
> BONUS EARNED.........20 Miles
> subtotal $13.89
> total tax $1.79
> TOTAL $15.68
> Total number of items 2 (which is weird cause I only bought one item).
> Both my sons card and my card read this way.
> ***Did I maybe get charged 10 cents by airmiles?,,lol...?
> Hugs Mel


*The 2 items refers to the fact that 2 things were scanned, one of which was your coupon --that they oddly charged you 10 cents for?!?! I read thru the entire MM thread to see what people had to say about using that coupon but no one has mentioned what their receipts look like. No idea why there is no PU number showing either but Sobeys tend to get confusing during these promos *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The 2 items refers to the fact that 2 things were scanned, one of which was your coupon --that they oddly charged you 10 cents for?!?! I read thru the entire MM thread to see what people had to say about using that coupon but no one has mentioned what their receipts look like. No idea why there is no PU number showing either but Sobeys tend to get confusing during these promos *



Maybe someone else will post what there's looks like.
I am also wondering if I maybe got charged for a plastic bag?
I'm ok just so long as it gets credited as an airmile mega mile shop.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ebharris

My Sobeys one for the pharmacy $10/20 Miles says:

Air Miles Promotion $0.00C (this is under the 2 rows for Epsom Salts)

Then below that it says:

Mega Miles Spend $10 get 20A 20 Miles

I'm thinking that is not so helpful. My guess is that all Sobeys have this set up differently.


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobeys MM receipt shows:

Airmiles Promotion    $0.00C
Acidophillus 1Billion   $13.49HC
Bonus Earned            20Miles

and then the receipt continues but nothing else mentioning the promotion.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A last minute refresh of the Reebee flyer site ..  i can't add links right now -- late & i don't have the lights turned on *
*Sobeys ON :*

*OOOOH ice cream frenzy at3.99 or $4.99 buy 3 get 75 AM, *
*redeem 95 cash miles get 25 miles, *
*Maple leaf chicken strips $7.99 buy 5 get 50 AM*
*Burnbrae egg bakes $3.99 buy 3 get 50 AM*
*Nothing in the Foodland flyer and the Metro one isn't up yet. I'm sure Mel will provide links & better info in the morning, the Duck needs to get to bed!*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hope everyone loves ice cream  sobeys has good offer in ontario this week works out to $12 spend to get 75 am

Also similar one on egg patties for 50Am


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont April 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-april-5-to-11/all
25 bonus rewards when you redeem 95 cash airmiles
ooooh --ice cream!!


Foodland Ont. April 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-april-5-to-11/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I see it's a Blue Friday this week at Safeway!  Some overpriced items as usual, but I think I'll be able to get a few things and bring in a decent amount.

Also, did anyone else get an email from BMO to get 1.5X the airmiles this month when you spend a certain amount? (Mine was 2500).  Mine came yesterday, and I found it in my Junk mail.  You have to activate the offer.


----------



## Tinkershelly

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe someone else will post what there's looks like.
> I am also wondering if I maybe got charged for a plastic bag?
> I'm ok just so long as it gets credited as an airmile mega mile shop.
> Hugs Mel


Mine says "Pharmacy Mega Miles 20 Miles"  Can't be any more clear than that!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *A last minute refresh of the Reebee flyer site ..  i can't add links right now -- late & i don't have the lights turned on *
> *Sobeys ON :*
> 
> *OOOOH ice cream frenzy at3.99 or $4.99 buy 3 get 75 AM, *
> *redeem 95 cash miles get 25 miles, *
> *Maple leaf chicken strips $7.99 buy 5 get 50 AM*
> *Burnbrae egg bakes $3.99 buy 2 get 50 AM*
> *Nothing in the Foodland flyer and the Metro one isn't up yet. I'm sure Mel will provide links & better info in the morning, the Duck needs to get to bed!*


Good morning Donald, check the flyers, I think the eggs are 50 for 3 not 2.
Got me excited about the ice cream, but most of the products are frozen desserts. Which is not ice cream, and we in our house have banned non icecream. Left a tub out one night, did not melt or change shape. From then on I said we will spend the extra dollar or 2 for the real stuff. Now it really isnt much other then Kawaratha in our house. Unless Im down in Niagara area and then stop in at Cows. YUMYUM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Good morning Donald, check the flyers, I think the eggs are 50 for 3 not 2.
> Got me excited about the ice cream, but most of the products are frozen desserts. Which is not ice cream, and we in our house have banned non icecream. Left a tub out one night, did not melt or change shape. From then on I said we will spend the extra dollar or 2 for the real stuff. Now it really isnt much other then Kawaratha in our house. Unless Im down in Niagara area and then stop in at Cows. YUMYUM.


*HEY, i was pretty clear that i was about asleep when i noticed the flyer was up  I wouldn't let myself look terribly close at it because i need as much sleep as i can get, don't look this purdy by fluke doncha know *

*We don't buy anything other than the small containers of Haagen Daaz or Ben & Jerrys --- even more ice cream snobs that your household! We do buy some of those treat on sticks because our girls love to raid our freezer when they visit and those end up being cheaper!! And those eggs things???? OMG they aren't food ... that's the scary stuff you see on the free breakfast lines at Best Western hotels in the states  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly breakdown! Links & comments not already mentioned:*
*Sobeys:*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Compliments apple sauce $1.49 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Granola bars 2/$5 spend $20 get 50 AM*
*Smuckers jam $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Dare snacks/cookies/crackers ranging from $1.99 - $3.99 buy 4 get 10 AM (not worth it on the $$ ones but the gummies are so-so)*
*Chips & dip 2/$5 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*LOTS of really pathetic offers that they are SCREAMING about in the flyer that aren't even close to 1:1 Spend $27 on laxatives get 15 AM?!?!?*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*use 95 Cash miles get 25 AM*
*Cesar dog food $1 buy 5 get 10 AM*
*Same frozen treat  & egg pucks offer as Sobeys*
*Western Flyer*

*Compliments salads  starting at $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Olymel products ranging from $5.99 - $8.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*4L jug of milk $7.49 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Old Dutch chips $3 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*Blood sugar monitor AGAIN .. big return*
*Colgate products miles combined with a math problem for the kids  2/$7 buy 3 get 30 AM*
*Liquid plumber and other cleaning products $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Blue Friday .. where is our new baby showing up ?? Diapers are $19.99 buy 2 get 80 AM (you're gonna need LOTS of these  )*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Even they know it's bad "over 85 miles in the flyer" and since most are nowhere close to 1:1 you'd spend over $200 to GET those miles!*
*Strudel sticks $3.49 buy 2 get 12 AM*

*Metro flyer is still MIA on all the flyer sites ...*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ok, I totally missed that Granola Bar $20/50 one!  I love those cinnamon toast treats!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I see Blue Friday in AB... but I am all tapped out for freezer space!  The pantry is looking pretty good too.  So I will sit this round out.  DH did get his 1 AM at Shell this week, yay go him!    hahaha


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's a VERY EARLY head's up for an upcoming offer at Staples that needs to be mentioned! If anyone has a big purchase planned you might want to wait until April 21st! We used a similiar offer when hubby bought his Surface and snagged almost 1000 AM*
*Spend $100 or more and get 20X AM Valid April 21st ONLY*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I Have that Staples offer good for today only.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I Have that Staples offer good for today only.


*Is yours a coupon as well or targeted to your card? If it's a coupon someone might like the link.*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

What is Staples - 1AM for every $40 spend?  So it become 1 for every $2 spend?

It says it can't be combined with any other AM offer


----------



## Pumpkin1172

well...I'm glad it's Blue Friday out west.  There are a few things I will be getting.  And someone said earlier, there are some that are expensive  so I won't get getting those.  I guess I will see if I can get up to the 100.00 threshold to get the bonus 100 am.  I might have to take an extra early lunch and see if I can get there before lunch...as it seems the pizzas and ice cream treats disappear fast.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> What is Staples - 1AM for every $40 spend?  So it become 1 for every $2 spend?
> 
> It says it can't be combined with any other AM offer


*Correct, Staples is 1 AM for every $40 so you will earn 20 AM for every $40 -- you will only earn in those $40 "chunks"  *
*$1- $40 = zilch*
*$40 -$79.99 = 20 AM*
*$80 - $119.99 = 40 AM *

*I'm pretty sure that all of their offers say can't be combined which means since MM coupon is still active today you would need to use one or the other (if you have this offer for today, mine is only on the 21st) *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm pretty sure there are some Toronto hunters in the group, i know it's been talked about in the StB & MM threads but I've searched and can't pin down who it is .... I'm looking for a Rexall that won't be bothered by me trying to a) Max my miles/$$ b) use coupons (MM, product & the survey $5.00). I've decided to celebrate my last butt-crack-of-dawn trip with an extended stay in the city and I want to give one more kick at the MM offer while it's still valid. I'll be in the downtown core and willing to hit up any that are easily accessible either on foot from the Bathurst/College area right down to the waterfront or a short transit trip. I'm *somewhat* comfortable with the maze AKA The PATH. There are a few that I KNOW hate the AM system and I'm hoping to find one or 2 that won't get bent out of shape with a Duck on a mission  *


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe someone else will post what there's looks like.
> I am also wondering if I maybe got charged for a plastic bag?
> I'm ok just so long as it gets credited as an airmile mega mile shop.
> Hugs Mel



Did you pay for the OTC item(s) at the pharmacy?  I bought Advil at the pharmacy, and on my receipt it says "Air Miles Promotion".


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> I see it's a Blue Friday this week at Safeway!  Some overpriced items as usual, but I think I'll be able to get a few things and bring in a decent amount.
> 
> Also, did anyone else get an email from BMO to get 1.5X the airmiles this month when you spend a certain amount? (Mine was 2500).  Mine came yesterday, and I found it in my Junk mail.  You have to activate the offer.




This Blue Friday isn't the best selection for us.  I should be able to earn 550 AM spending approx. $130.00


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It is listed as an offer when I log into air miles...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

okay...backtracking here.  It is for April 21st LOL  Not sure what I was looking at originally (doh!)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hmmmm...I never thought of doing that.  I just went to the regular check out and used the coupon.  I wonder if I should do another shop just using the pharmacy checkout.  



kerreyn said:


> I bought Advil at the pharmacy, and on my receipt it says "Air Miles Promotion".


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm pretty sure there are some Toronto hunters in the group, i know it's been talked about in the StB & MM threads but I've searched and can't pin down who it is .... I'm looking for a Rexall that won't be bothered by me trying to a) Max my miles/$$ b) use coupons (MM, product & the survey $5.00). I've decided to celebrate my last butt-crack-of-dawn trip with an extended stay in the city and I want to give one more kick at the MM offer while it's still valid. I'll be in the downtown core and willing to hit up any that are easily accessible either on foot from the Bathurst/College area right down to the waterfront or a short transit trip. I'm *somewhat* comfortable with the maze AKA The PATH. There are a few that I KNOW hate the AM system and I'm hoping to find one or 2 that won't get bent out of shape with a Duck on a mission  *


Try the Rexall on 481 Bloor Street West if you are willing to stretch the distance a bit. It allowed me to use the store specific grand opening coupon plus Airmiles Rexall coupon and the survey coupon. Then I also got my load n go AM. But this is about a year ago. I am not sure if there is any change in policy though.


----------



## bababear_50

I am cleaning out the freezer in preparation of a *few* boxes of ice cream drumsticks and ice cream sandwich bars.
I wonder how many I can fit in a freezer?
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Good morning Donald, check the flyers, I think the eggs are 50 for 3 not 2.
> Got me excited about the ice cream, but most of the products are frozen desserts. Which is not ice cream, and we in our house have banned non icecream. Left a tub out one night, did not melt or change shape. From then on I said we will spend the extra dollar or 2 for the real stuff. Now it really isnt much other then Kawaratha in our house. Unless Im down in Niagara area and then stop in at Cows. YUMYUM.



One of the "ice creams" is Real Dairy Ice Cream. It's 4.99 buy 3 get 75 AM. Thought I'd mention in case it would work for your family.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

MMMMMMmmmm......ice cream and near ice cream food products


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just loaded my Sobeys/Foodland offers to both cards and found this lil gem ... we have a bunch of really good offers this time. Saturday is planned out now, movie first (for free using Scene points earned thru the Carrot app and eating out AND cineplex gift cards from online surveys!!) and then Sobeys*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Metro flyer STILL isn't up on Smart canucks or Reebee but it is on their own website*
*Metro Flyer*

*Yoplait, Yop $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Eggos $4.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Roots gift cards -- spend $50 get 50 AM spend $25 get 25 AM*
*Bunch of pet products sitting around the 1:1 ratio and some slightly below that*
*Old El Paso products 2/$7 buy 2 get 7 AM*
*Oasis juice $2.99 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Allens apple juice $2.49 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Granola bars & yogurts ranging from 2/$6 - $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Some pop, power drinks & ice tea 2/$10 buy 2 get 15 AM*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Metro Ontario Flyer is finally available.  Now decent AM offers on Yogurt and Roots gift cards, juice and cereal


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am cleaning out the freezer in preparation of a *few* boxes of ice cream drumsticks and ice cream sandwich bars.
> I wonder how many I can fit in a freezer?
> Hugs Mel



 Same here!
I think I can fit more this time since DD took all my healthy choice steamer meals from the freezer compartment of my fridge. I will get some for my mom who has a freezer. And DD will get some using one of my Sobeys gift cards from the Mega Miles offer in London, Ontario. I hope the mini cones are on sale as well. I love those!! Ice cream bonus offer is the best!! 



I have to come up with a plan to burn all the extra calories though!


----------



## osully

Phew! Finally some good deals at Sobeys!


----------



## Debbie

My freezer is pretty full, but if I can get some caramel Drumsticks, I'll find room somehow!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> hmmmm...I never thought of doing that.  I just went to the regular check out and used the coupon.  I wonder if I should do another shop just using the pharmacy checkout.



I did both the Sobey's GC and Sobey's Pharmacy offers at the same store, one says Sobey's at the top (regular checkout), the other Sobey's Pharmacy (pharmacy checkout) and they have different store numbers (they aren't even close) and HST#s.  If you want to be guaranteed that you will get your points when they release them, I would return and rebuy the item at the pharmacy counter.  If they don't come through right away, I doubt you will have any problem receiving all the points.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I decided to remove this post


----------



## bababear_50

Happy airmiles shopping,
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm pretty sure there are some Toronto hunters in the group, i know it's been talked about in the StB & MM threads but I've searched and can't pin down who it is .... I'm looking for a Rexall that won't be bothered by me trying to a) Max my miles/$$ b) use coupons (MM, product & the survey $5.00). I've decided to celebrate my last butt-crack-of-dawn trip with an extended stay in the city and I want to give one more kick at the MM offer while it's still valid. I'll be in the downtown core and willing to hit up any that are easily accessible either on foot from the Bathurst/College area right down to the waterfront or a short transit trip. I'm *somewhat* comfortable with the maze AKA The PATH. There are a few that I KNOW hate the AM system and I'm hoping to find one or 2 that won't get bent out of shape with a Duck on a mission  *



I used my MM coupon at the Rexall in First Canadian Place (PATH). To be honest, I've never used any of my $5 survey coupons before.  So not sure how they handle that.

The store is one of the largest in the area and has a good selection, but it's not open on the weekends.  It does get quite busy during the hours of 11:30-1:30 for the lunch hour crowds.  If you avoid going then, you should get some peace and quiet as you try to maximize your miles...good luck!!


----------



## cari12

Question for the experts: I loaded the Safeway spend $60 MM offer to my card with the AM app, is there any way to unload it? I’m concerned that if I get to Blue Friday on Friday, the spend $100 get 100 AM will not work as the spend thresholds are not stackable. Any thoughts?


----------



## isabellea

cari12 said:


> Question for the experts: I loaded the Safeway spend $60 MM offer to my card with the AM app, is there any way to unload it? I’m concerned that if I get to Blue Friday on Friday, the spend $100 get 100 AM will not work as the spend thresholds are not stackable. Any thoughts?



I don't know about Safeway specifically but check your app to see if there's a barcode symbol next to the offer on the AM app. If it does, it means you need a coupon to get it (can be scanned from the app). It was the case for all my MM offers showing on the app.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys (Barrhaven for those in Ottawa). Not a great selection of cold treats with Airmiles as they get their frozen shipment and get it out on the shelf Thursday night/(overnight?). I went today hoping for good selection. May have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## kerreyn

Did anyone receive a Rexall email coupon offer this week? I haven't gotten one, and I don't recall seeing a link on the board...


----------



## kerreyn

And just like that, as soon as I posted and checked my email again, there's an instore spend $30, get $10 offer for Fri-Sun.  Looks like I'll wait until next week for my Rexall run.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Did anyone receive a Rexall email coupon offer this week? I haven't gotten one, and I don't recall seeing a link on the board...


*Nope,  no coupon this week and yup, if there is  one i stick it in the first post.  I was hoping to get one as well so I could combine it with the  mm coupon that's done tomorrow. *


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Can someone tell me how many miles you needed to redeem for a 7 day adult disneyworld park pass with the Canadian discount? I'm really hoping for something similar this year. After megamiles I'll be at 2000miles on each card (mine & hubby's). I'm trying to figure out how much more I'll need, even if it's a rough guesstimate.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

xtinelizabeth said:


> Can someone tell me how many miles you needed to redeem for a 7 day adult disneyworld park pass with the Canadian discount? I'm really hoping for something similar this year. After megamiles I'll be at 2000miles on each card (mine & hubby's). I'm trying to figure out how much more I'll need, even if it's a rough guesstimate.



Currently they are 3790 Am for an adult 7 day pass.  Those do expire at the end of 2018 I believe.  I know earlier in the thread people were saying that when they entered them into their Disney accounts...they didn't have an expiration on them.  I'm not exactly sure where that thread starts...but it's back a few pages.


----------



## star72232

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Currently they are 3790 Am for an adult 7 day pass.  Those do expire at the end of 2018 I believe.  I know earlier in the thread people were saying that when they entered them into their Disney accounts...they didn't have an expiration on them.  I'm not exactly sure where that thread starts...but it's back a few pages.



I'm not seeing those prices.  What I'm seeing is that a 5 day adult pass with the Canadian discount is 4000AM, and there is no option for 7 day adult passes.  I wonder if they are showing different people different options?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

*Walt Disney World Resort Florida 5-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket - Canadian Residents Offer - Adult*

Canadian Residents, save miles on a 4-Day or longer _Magic Your Way_Theme Park Tickets! Use our miles through February 10, 2018 to take advantage of this great offer!

_Disney’s Hollywood Studios,_
_Epcot, Disney’s Animal Kingdom _Park, _Magic Kingdom _Park

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331682174






4,000 reward miles

 I agree to the Terms and Conditions

QTY

Opps,,,my bad...that was a child pass    There is only one adult for 5 days showing for me.   Geeze!!!!!  I think I need a nap or to warm up.  This long winter is making me crazy


----------



## Aladora

xtinelizabeth said:


> Can someone tell me how many miles you needed to redeem for a 7 day adult disneyworld park pass with the Canadian discount? I'm really hoping for something similar this year. After megamiles I'll be at 2000miles on each card (mine & hubby's). I'm trying to figure out how much more I'll need, even if it's a rough guesstimate.



I redeemed two  7 day adult disneyworld Canadian discounted park passes in January and they were 4500AM each.


----------



## Days In the Sun

xtinelizabeth said:


> Can someone tell me how many miles you needed to redeem for a 7 day adult disneyworld park pass with the Canadian discount? I'm really hoping for something similar this year. After megamiles I'll be at 2000miles on each card (mine & hubby's). I'm trying to figure out how much more I'll need, even if it's a rough guesstimate.



7 day regular am tickets Sept 2017 were 5200.  Disney has increased prices since then and has announced upcoming tiered multiday ticket prices based on park dates.  It is very hard to predict what will happen next.


----------



## osully

YAY Sobeys is BACK! 

Got my lovely husband to stop with me and we picked up 3x Real Dairy ice cream, 3x egg bakes, and 5x Maple Leaf meat products (1 pack of those Raptors nuggets & 4 packs of bacon) 

181 AM for $66 spent, including the base miles + bonus Sobeys MC miles.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobeys (Barrhaven for those in Ottawa). Not a great selection of cold treats with Airmiles as they get their frozen shipment and get it out on the shelf Thursday night/(overnight?). I went today hoping for good selection. May have to go back tomorrow.



I was at Barrhaven at 6:30pm today and it looked like they have tons of everything. Head back tonight if you have free time


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Try the Rexall on 481 Bloor Street West if you are willing to stretch the distance a bit. It allowed me to use the store specific grand opening coupon plus Airmiles Rexall coupon and the survey coupon. Then I also got my load n go AM. But this is about a year ago. I am not sure if there is any change in policy though.





Silvermist999 said:


> I used my MM coupon at the Rexall in First Canadian Place (PATH). To be honest, I've never used any of my $5 survey coupons before.  So not sure how they handle that.
> 
> The store is one of the largest in the area and has a good selection, but it's not open on the weekends.  It does get quite busy during the hours of 11:30-1:30 for the lunch hour crowds.  If you avoid going then, you should get some peace and quiet as you try to maximize your miles...good luck!!


*Since the weather was nice enough to walk a bit today i struck out towards Linen Chest (it's a store thru the online portal and they have pillows but i want to try before i order!) -- on Richmond west of University and i walked right past a Rexall on the corner of Queen & University --- OMG -- so nice, big, bright and incredible stock, they even have sushi in a cooler at the front of the store . The staff was super friendly and more than willing to help me out, finding Easter chocolates that were on deep discount sale to get me to just the right spot in the sale to let me use the MM coupon AND the $5.00 survey coupon. I ended up spending just a tad over $45 once that was applied. I also used one of the LnG offer because the super sweet guy who was at the till took me to the travel section to point out small Aveeno cream .. cost $5.49 and netted me 10 AM*
*Total spend $45.14  & snagged 82 AM .. not good compared to what i used to do at Rexall but i got things i needed that were on sale and had bonus miles.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Can someone tell me how many miles you needed to redeem for a 7 day adult disneyworld park pass with the Canadian discount? I'm really hoping for something similar this year. After megamiles I'll be at 2000miles on each card (mine & hubby's). I'm trying to figure out how much more I'll need, even if it's a rough guesstimate.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Currently they are 3790 Am for an adult 7 day pass.  Those do expire at the end of 2018 I believe.  I know earlier in the thread people were saying that when they entered them into their Disney accounts...they didn't have an expiration on them.  I'm not exactly sure where that thread starts...but it's back a few pages.





star72232 said:


> I'm not seeing those prices.  What I'm seeing is that a 5 day adult pass with the Canadian discount is 4000AM, and there is no option for 7 day adult passes.  I wonder if they are showing different people different options?



*What we'll be seeing for a bit of time now will be minimal stock of the Disney tickets. AM will want to clear out the stock they currently have before they buy more from Disney since they have an expiry date attached to them. Until someone tries to use them after the end of this year we won't know how that will play out! So, while it says in the description that you can get both 5 & 7 day passes they have obviously run out of the 7 day so only the 5 day ones are showing up if you try to redeem.*

*I agree with @Days In the Sun , the fact that Disney is introducing tiered tickets things will get complicated and once those appear on the AM site they will be mighty pricey. I imagine AM will only get in the ones that will be good for ALL time periods meaning the most expensive version. *


----------



## bababear_50

Stopped off at my Sobeys and they had a ton of variety (ice cream and ice cream treats,fruit juice pops etc) ,,I wish I had a bigger freezer. 
I picked up 3x3= 9 boxes =225 airmiles. I will probably go back before this offer is over.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I wish the Universal airmiles tickets were the old ones with no expiry,,,
9 months from the time of purchase for Canadians is a bit short in my opinion.
Hugs Mel

P.S. O/T (off topic)
anyone else like the new resort they announced for Universal (Endless Summer)
https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nnounces-details-on-new-resort-endless-summer

The resort will be a combination of two hotels, Surfside Inn & Suites and Dockside Inn & Suites. These two hotels will be Universal's first lower price-point properties, with one-bedrooms starting at $73 a night, and two-bedroom suites starting at $111.

Yes I know what you are thinking
"Mel has gone over to the "Dark Side". Yes I do actually love Universal!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobeys (Barrhaven for those in Ottawa). Not a great selection of cold treats with Airmiles as they get their frozen shipment and get it out on the shelf Thursday night/(overnight?). I went today hoping for good selection. May have to go back tomorrow.



Just adding on a reminder that if you have cash miles you can cash in 95 for an extra 25.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer is live -- time to pick it apart  Won't take long because it's not overly exciting!*

*Western Flyer*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday spend $30 get a $10 gift card*
*Sunday ONLY spend $50 on Beauty & Skin product get 100 AM*
*several of the products that would fall into the above category also have bonus miles*
*buy a  $200 Air Canada gift card get a $20 Indigo e-gift card*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just did the big ice cream shop at Sobeys Kanata.  One odd thing - they would not honour the egg bake deal - they had no sign and when I asked about it (pointing out in the flyer) they said that the system prints out the tags and that nothing was in their system.....

But to stock up the cottage with ice cream treats for all of the munchkins, I got 3x3 $3.99 ice creams various sorts $36 spend for 225AM.  I had a threshold preload of spend $35 get 15AM.  I also used megamiles coupon for another 20AM on vitamins which are on a good deal at this store, 10AM for $3 scrub pads on a deal, 2 base points on Sobeys and another 5 on the MasterCard for a grand total of $50 spent 277AM so 5.5AM to the $1 good deal Sobeys! (and I would have tried your weird egg things too if you had got it together)


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just did the big ice cream shop at Sobeys Kanata.  One odd thing - they would not honour the egg bake deal - they had no sign and when I asked about it (pointing out in the flyer) they said that the system prints out the tags and that nothing was in their system.....
> 
> But to stock up the cottage with ice cream treats for all of the munchkins, I got 3x3 $3.99 ice creams various sorts $36 spend for 225AM.  I had a threshold preload of spend $35 get 15AM.  I also used megamiles coupon for another 20AM on vitamins which are on a good deal at this store, 10AM for $3 scrub pads on a deal, 2 base points on Sobeys and another 5 on the MasterCard for a grand total of $50 spent 277AM so 5.5AM to the $1 good deal Sobeys! (and I would have tried your weird egg things too if you had got it together)



OK this concerns me. Kanata store seems really difficult. We are moving from Barrhaven to Kanata this year... dang! 

For what it's worth - the Maple Leaf buy 5 get 50AM items didn't have special AM tags but I still got the points. And the egg bakes did not have specal AM tags either but I did get the points. Bizarre that the Kanata store seems to mess around with the flyer.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

So just to clarify - there is a Sobeys in south Kanata and one way up in north Kanata, and then one in Stittsville.  I've given up on Stittsville as they are clueless about Air Miles - you can see some of my past rants on Mega Miles and how they never got the brochures.  That store is always empty of customers.  The night staff in there consists of teenagers who seem to try to avoid at all costs dealing with customers

The one in south Kanata on Terry Fox is generally pretty decent during the day - there is one older lady there that is very good on Air Miles.  The one in north Kanata is a big new store empty of customers (like all Sobeys around here) but they are ok.  They have a huge Rexall right next to them also empty of customers and thus always flush with items on clearance.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Went to safeway here in Winnipeg as soon as they opened

30 boxes of 5 pack granola bars @ $2 a piece (300 miles. Buy 10 get 100)
2 boxes of diapers @ $20 a box (buy 2 get 80 miles)
Spend 100 get 100
Base 5 miles.

Walked out with 485 miles today and a very happy 4 year old that looooooves granola bars


----------



## cdnmickeylover

The flyer this week is odd. The one that is posted at smartflyer (hopefully that's right) is different that the one that is in our store. The one in our store has a completely different last page and doesn't mention the ice cream deal or the egg bake deal at all. The tags are up in the store for the ice cream (we bought 6 boxes of treats) but there are no tags for the egg bakes so we didn't buy them. The flyer that was delivered to our house also has the different back page that is pharmacy stuff rather than the ice cream and egg bakes. We might try to buy the egg bakes and see what happens but it's weird because you would think that the ice cream deal would be in the flyer and not just on the shelf. We can't insist on getting the AM because it's not in the flyer. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I didn't look at the flyer in the store - but it sounds like the same issue I ran into last night.  I don't get flyer delivery to my house so can't verify.  The way Sobeys would work is that someone at Sobeys Ontario on Eglinton and Dixie area would load all of the deals, including the air miles into a system which pushed them to the store POS systems.  The store people then log in and it prints out all of the shelf tags (sales, airmiles etc).  So it should be consistent with all stores.  Sounds like they had a goof on their flyer - one version to the printer and another to their digital.  No wonder the confusion!


----------



## ottawamom

I just picked up some more ice cream at Sobeys, also got a flyer. They didn't have any yesterday (odd). The back of the flyer I got definitely has the Ice cream and egg bakes deal on it. I can't imagine they would have different flyers at different stores in the Ottawa area. Might be worth a trip back to the store if you have your mind set on those egg bakes buy 3 get 50AM If it's in the flyer at their store they have to honour it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cdnmickeylover said:


> The flyer this week is odd. The one that is posted at smartflyer (hopefully that's right) is different that the one that is in our store. The one in our store has a completely different last page and doesn't mention the ice cream deal or the egg bake deal at all. The tags are up in the store for the ice cream (we bought 6 boxes of treats) but there are no tags for the egg bakes so we didn't buy them. The flyer that was delivered to our house also has the different back page that is pharmacy stuff rather than the ice cream and egg bakes. We might try to buy the egg bakes and see what happens but it's weird because you would think that the ice cream deal would be in the flyer and not just on the shelf. We can't insist on getting the AM because it's not in the flyer. Frustrating to say the least.





TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I didn't look at the flyer in the store - but it sounds like the same issue I ran into last night.  I don't get flyer delivery to my house so can't verify.  The way Sobeys would work is that someone at Sobeys Ontario on Eglinton and Dixie area would load all of the deals, including the air miles into a system which pushed them to the store POS systems.  The store people then log in and it prints out all of the shelf tags (sales, airmiles etc).  So it should be consistent with all stores.  Sounds like they had a goof on their flyer - one version to the printer and another to their digital.  No wonder the confusion!





ottawamom said:


> I just picked up some more ice cream at Sobeys, also got a flyer. They didn't have any yesterday (odd). The back of the flyer I got definitely has the Ice cream and egg bakes deal on it. I can't imagine they would have different flyers at different stores in the Ottawa area. Might be worth a trip back to the store if you have your mind set on those egg bakes buy 3 get 50AM If it's in the flyer at their store they have to honour it.



*Yup, there are different versions of flyers, even within different areas of the province .. if you look closely on the front of certain stores you will see "version __"  I KNOW for a fact that the CDN Tire flyers are different from Toronto that here in Guelph. On the Sobeys flyer specifically there is the CYA phrase "some specials not available at all stores" But why on earth different stores within the same city are falling under different flyers is beyond my little brain.*

*ETA: did a little digging on the Sobeys site proper to try and figure this out and found there ARE different versions:*
*Stores on March Rd  & Terry Fox Drive in  Kanata  & Stittsville have "run 103" in the corner*
*Barrhaven has "run 101"*
*Trim & Innes "run 102"*

*WOW -- sorry gang, i had NO idea there would be a discrepancy this large!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

I have Sobey's Ontario flyer run103 and run104 and neither have ice cream or eggbakes! I didn't check for the eggbakes! but the ice cream was tagged with the 75am promo and went through fine.

Perhaps if someone noticed the tag expiry dates they might want to post it??  I usually look but forgot to check the ice cream, most in-store blue tags said May 2. Sobeys seems to mention a few of their monthly promos in the flyer each week, wondering if this is what happened.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just stopped in to the Kanata Terry Fox to get more ice cream and they didn't have any flyers to look at but I reconfirmed that Egg Bakes are not giving any AMs at that location.  Oh well....frankly they don't look so appetizing from the carton - has anybody tried them?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's a new batch of non-targeted LnG offers for Rexall today, on one of our cards that is, none on the new card*

*Spend $50 get 80 AM valid April 11th & 12th*
*Neutrogena Skin Cleansers buy any of these get 10 AM*
*Gillette or Venus Blade 4's-5's Selected Types (no idea WHAT the selected types actually are!) 10 AM*
*Coke 2L 2 AM*
*Listerine Original, Cool Mint, Fresh Burst or Zero Mouthwash 1L 5 AM*
*Doritos Chips 225g-235g 5 AM*


----------



## ebharris

I really wish that there were some better AM offers here in Manitoba. I rarely see "Use 95 get 25 miles" here, and I've never seen a promotion for gift cards, but maybe I have been looking at the wrong times.

Anyhow, I spent $148.83 at Sobeys today and got 562 AirMiles. I don't know if that's a good deal or not, but I didn't buy anything I didn't need (Okay, that Smartie ice cream isn't really a "need" but my son will be very very happy...) and have enough granola bars to last us through the rest of the school year. I'm tempted to go back for 10 more boxes, $2 is about as low as I ever see them now that I refuse to enter Walmart. 

Does anybody else cringe when they see someone going through with a $500 order and they say "No" to the cashier when asked if they have AirMiles? 

That shop will put me over the amount needed for another Universal pass, which means we'll have all 4 for our summer trip to California. Woo! We bought Disneyland passes when the Canadian passes were on sale, and I used AM for part of our hotel stay. I'm definitely glad I got back on the AM bandwagon. It takes some planning, and some patience, but it can be done without buying a whole cart full of things you don't need! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just got back from Safeway Blue Friday in Alberta...i did get 507 miles for this shop!!!  That was with what was offered today...plus a few extra targets I had on my load and go app.  I did bring in the ice cream treats into work ( I'm the only woman who works with over a dozen men )  so they cleaned up the ice cream treats already.  So I might have to go get a few more for home.  I did donate 4 boxes of granola bars and 2 boxes of cereal to the food bank.  I won't have enough to use the spend 100 get 100 coupon...but I might go get an extra AM dip.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

The store that we go to is in Aurora and the flyer - both delivered and in store doesn't have the ice cream and egg bakes on the back page. In the actual store the signage is up for the ice cream (which we bought) but nothing for the egg bakes at all. The flyer says run 104. In the fine print it says it's good at the Ancaster, Aurora, Burlington, Milton, and London stores. 

We have to go to Richmond Hill tomorrow so may stop at the Sobey's there to check things out and see what flyer they have.


----------



## tinkerone

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Oh well....frankly they don't look so appetizing from the carton - *has anybody tried them?*



I purchased them from Costco last week.  It was a box of 8.  I tried one and disliked it very much.  My saving grace is that DH will eat anything I put in front of him.  That's where the rest are going as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *ETA: did a little digging on the Sobeys site proper to try and figure this out and found there ARE different versions:*
> *Stores on March Rd  & Terry Fox Drive in  Kanata  & Stittsville have "run 103" in the corner*
> *Barrhaven has "run 101"*
> *Trim & Innes "run 102"*
> 
> *WOW -- sorry gang, i had NO idea there would be a discrepancy this large!*



That is some investigative journalism you did there. I knew that sometimes the flyers website and actual in store varied. I had no idea that we had 3 different zones in our little city.



ebharris said:


> Does anybody else cringe when they see someone going through with a $500 order and they say "No" to the cashier when asked if they have AirMiles?



Once someone ahead of me had a huge order and they didn't have an AM card. I asked if she wanted to use mine and she did. I can't remember if the AM posted or not. Nothing ventured nothing gained. (All is fair in the Airmiles hunt.)


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from my Blue Friday shop. I spent $227.44 and earned 781 air miles. 


Even better - our food bank is the recipient of 20 boxes of granola bars, 10 cans of Chunky Chicken Noodle Soup and 24 x 1L SunRype Apple Juice.  It felt good to donate all that, last month's Blue Friday had a lot of perishable items, so I didn't donate as much.


----------



## ebharris

ottawamom said:


> That is some investigative journalism you did there. I knew that sometimes the flyers website and actual in store varied. I had no idea that we had 3 different zones in our little city.
> 
> 
> 
> Once someone ahead of me had a huge order and they didn't have an AM card. I asked if she wanted to use mine and she did. I can't remember if the AM posted or not. Nothing ventured nothing gained. (All is fair in the Airmiles hunt.)



My Sobeys won’t let you do this anymore. It used to happen occasionally, but a few years ago they started telling you you couldn’t do it. They said because if you do a return you have to have the AM number with you, I’m not sure if that’s true or if it’s just their way of saving miles! Sounds like their way of saving miles regardless...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Snagged 522 AM today with Blue Friday. Felt good to finally get a big chunk all at once.    It's been a while!


----------



## Silvermist999

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I didn't look at the flyer in the store - but it sounds like the same issue I ran into last night.  I don't get flyer delivery to my house so can't verify.  The way Sobeys would work is that someone at Sobeys Ontario on Eglinton and Dixie area would load all of the deals, including the air miles into a system which pushed them to the store POS systems.  The store people then log in and it prints out all of the shelf tags (sales, airmiles etc).  So it should be consistent with all stores.  Sounds like they had a goof on their flyer - one version to the printer and another to their digital.  No wonder the confusion!



We don't get the Sobeys flyer delivered to us with our other flyers.   I rely on the Flipp app for the weekly Sobeys flyer, and if it weren't for you all sharing your flyers, I would never have known about the ice cream deal.  Because that entire page is missing from the flyer posted on Flipp!!!


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just stopped in to the Kanata Terry Fox to get more ice cream and they didn't have any flyers to look at but I reconfirmed that Egg Bakes are not giving any AMs at that location.  Oh well....frankly they don't look so appetizing from the carton - has anybody tried them?



Yes - I love them. Very convenient low calorie breakfast. I actually don't even like eggs. I prefer the ham & cheese ones.


----------



## kerreyn

osully said:


> Yes - I love them. Very convenient low calorie breakfast. I actually don't even like eggs. I prefer the ham & cheese ones.



I've been looking for the Egg Bakes here, but I guess they haven't make it out west yet.


----------



## osully

Thanks for the investigating. Interesting to learn different stores within 15 mins have different flyers!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ebharris said:


> My Sobeys won’t let you do this anymore. It used to happen occasionally, but a few years ago they started telling you you couldn’t do it. They said because if you do a return you have to have the AM number with you, I’m not sure if that’s true or if it’s just their way of saving miles! Sounds like their way of saving miles regardless...



Well if that is the case, they could just fix the system .  I'll buy into the part that they don't want to pay for any airmiles that they don't have to.

Personally, I prefer that my airmiles number (even if it is just a partial) and my points aren't listed on someone else's receipt.


----------



## isabellea

I'm really jealous of your offers this week. IGA QC has a total of 5 AM (FIVE!!!) in their flyer. I think it's a new low. Usually I would drive to Ottawa for a really big promo but there's no way the ice cream would stay frozen for the 1h50 drive to go back home!


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> I'm really jealous of your offers this week. IGA QC has a total of 5 AM (FIVE!!!) in their flyer. I think it's a new low. Usually I would drive to Ottawa for a really big promo but there's no way the ice cream would stay frozen for the 1h50 drive to go back home!



I feel for you, the airmiles program has never provided equal opportunity for all Canadians.  Does IGA have receipt surveys?  I did my Sobey's receipt survey today, gave them positive feedback but stated that they really need to consider providing Blue Friday's in Ontario as well.  The truth is at the time I was a bit ticked off about the Blue Friday Melitta coffee deal out west as I've been waiting to buy some lol. Anyway, I'm over it, but still without coffee.


----------



## ottawamom

ebharris said:


> My Sobeys won’t let you do this anymore. It used to happen occasionally, but a few years ago they started telling you you couldn’t do it. They said because if you do a return you have to have the AM number with you, I’m not sure if that’s true or if it’s just their way of saving miles! Sounds like their way of saving miles regardless...



I did this once a probably two years ago. It must not have worked because I didn't try it again.


----------



## buyerbrad

bababear_50 said:


> I wish the Universal airmiles tickets were the old ones with no expiry,,,
> 9 months from the time of purchase for Canadians is a bit short in my opinion.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.S. O/T (off topic)
> anyone else like the new resort they announced for Universal (Endless Summer)
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nnounces-details-on-new-resort-endless-summer
> 
> The resort will be a combination of two hotels, Surfside Inn & Suites and Dockside Inn & Suites. These two hotels will be Universal's first lower price-point properties, with one-bedrooms starting at $73 a night, and two-bedroom suites starting at $111.
> 
> Yes I know what you are thinking
> "Mel has gone over to the "Dark Side". Yes I do actually love Universal!




I redeemed 4 X 2-day passes to Busch Gardens/SeaWorld that had 9 month expiry dates in the terms on April 1st for December 2018.  They were printed Feb 8, 2018 and stated 1 Year expiry on the ticket. We gained an extra month, but anybody in the future should pay attention to the ticket print date.  I noticed the Canadian Ticket Deal expires on the Busch Gardens/SeaWorld website in mid April.


----------



## osully

We are out of diswasher tabs and I have coupons for Cascade so I checked to see what offers are at Rexall right now. Nothing very good! Was hoping for a spend $50 get something at least... 

Unfortunately don't have much in the beauty promo to buy.


----------



## osully

My closest Rexall is right next to FreshCo so I will probably just check prices at both and buy wherever cheaper if there are no actual offers... will get miles on my AM credit card anyways!


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a spend $50 get 80 AM in my load n go for Rexall Wed & Thur next week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I know we’ve discussed the gift card redeeming with PC Optimum points a few times.  I can confirm that if you make a grocery purchase, add in a gift card and then redeem points to cover the gift card...it works. However, you groceries must be more than the amount of the gift card.   

I bought $120 in groceries and then had the cashier check to make sure my new PC Card was working and that I was able to redeem points.  She confirmed it was good so I added in a $100 gift card and redeemed 100k points.  She knew exactly what I was up to and said for future to make sure the groceries always cost more than the gift card.  

BTW, I stood at the gift card shelf and it was VERY hard not to take the Disney cards.   No trip planned at the moment so I had to restrain myself and just get the grocery card.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ohhhh....just had a thought....since the dumb people at PC gave me an additional 70k points for my troubles maybe that might turn itself into Disney gift cards


----------



## osully

Spent $43 at Rexall. Got 2AM and a $10 off $10 or more coupon valid til April 19. My receipt says I saved $40 though so that's pretty good?! 

FYI - FreshCo Barrhaven had some tearpads for the Burnbrae Egg Bakes - $1 off. However they do say only 1 coupon per customer so Sobeys would probably only let you use 1 per transaction.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> My closest Rexall is right next to FreshCo so I will probably just check prices at both and buy wherever cheaper if there are no actual offers... will get miles on my AM credit card anyways!



You can use a Sobeys/Foodland GC at FreshCo if you picked up any of those a few weeks back.



osully said:


> FYI - FreshCo Barrhaven had some tearpads for the Burnbrae Egg Bakes - $1 off. However they do say only 1 coupon per customer so Sobeys would probably only let you use 1 per transaction.



They had the coupons at Sobeys as well on Thursday. And yes you could only use 1 at a time.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> So I know we’ve discussed the gift card redeeming with PC Optimum points a few times.  I can confirm that if you make a grocery purchase, add in a gift card and then redeem points to cover the gift card...it works. However, you groceries must be more than the amount of the gift card.
> 
> I bought $120 in groceries and then had the cashier check to make sure my new PC Card was working and that I was able to redeem points.  She confirmed it was good so I added in a $100 gift card and redeemed 100k points.  She knew exactly what I was up to and said for future to make sure the groceries always cost more than the gift card.
> 
> BTW, I stood at the gift card shelf and it was VERY hard not to take the Disney cards.   No trip planned at the moment so I had to restrain myself and just get the grocery card.


Good to know, thank you. I’ll be cashing out for $100 next weekend. I am killing it with the PC points.. the offers have been great lately.  I never thought about buying other types of gift cards other than the PC ones.. interesting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from Sobeys ... what a day THAT was! First our free movie -- Lara Croft reboot, in a theatre that in the process of getting renovated so the seats were HUGE electric recliners. Fairly decent movie that was made better because it was FREE! We then spent about 20 minutes studying flyers & maps to figure out which Sobeys had a) pharmacy to use the MM coupon and b) the ice cream deal. Turned out we couldn't find one store that had BOTH so we picked the closest one with ice cream deal, cause .. ICE CREAM!*

*Get to said Sobeys and do our regular up & down the aisles to catch the deals that aren't in the flyer and picked up 2 boxes of Borax $5.49 buy 2 get 15 AM and a sleeve of drinking boxes for loaded offer of 6 AM. Time to hit up the ice cream coolers and DANG the entire section that held the $3.99 treats was EMPTY ... nothing, nada, rien, and the section that held the $4.99 treats was beyond picked over. I headed over to the customer service desk and asked if he could call another store to see if they had the offer even if it wasn't in the flyer. Yup, deal is on but limited stock so better hurry, that's ok though, it has a pharmacy!*

*Get to our regular Sobeys and wouldn't you know it, it was 6:07 so the pharmacy section was CLOSED! But, the ice cream section?!?!? Was fully stocked with all of our favourite treats  Got 8 boxes of treat and 1 container of the real dairy french vanilla ice cream. *

*Total spent at both stores : $66.60 (that's freaky!) and snagged 256 AM*


----------



## cdnmickeylover

So we went to the Richmond Hill Sobey's today and they had the egg bakes airmile offer on the shelf although it was not in the flyer. They had the $1 coupons and I was able to use 3 coupons so spent $9 for 50 airmiles. Not a bad deal and we don't mind the egg bakes. 

Went back to our regular Sobey's in Aurora and nope, nothing on the shelf for the egg bakes. Really strange how this offer is not at all stores and is not in all flyers. They did have Pepsi products on though - 591ml bottles for $1.79, buy two get 8 bonus miles. Not a great price for pop but the bonus airmiles aren't bad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Forgot to mention the store we ended up getting all the frozen goodies from ... the flyer had neither the ice cream nor the egg bakes but both products had the signs up. I'm too lazy to check now but tomorrow might do some digging --- looked to me like all the stores in our area that have pharmacy departments did NOT have those items in the flyers.*


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> Good to know, thank you. I’ll be cashing out for $100 next weekend. I am killing it with the PC points.. the offers have been great lately.  I never thought about buying other types of gift cards other than the PC ones.. interesting.



I've mainly bought visa/MC gift cards with my points. But once we have a trip planned, I will definitely switch it up to Disney ones!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

OT...

I am hoping that one of my Air Miles gurus might be able to help me out.   

We have decided to add a quick WDW stay before and after our cruise in July (to hopefully see the new Toy Story Land) and I am trying to figure out if I already have tickets or if I need to buy tickets...

I found 2 tickets that we had converted from old tickets to the new RID tickets about 2 years go.  These tickets were originally a 5 day PH Plus ticket and when converted the WDW CM wrote "4DPH + 2 extras".  I have crossed out the 4 and wrote "3".  I am trying to figure out if we still have 3D PH remaining or did we use the PH and only have the 2 extras (Water parks) on them.  I tried to link the ticket to my account and it already says they are already linked.  I can see a 5 Day park Hopper Plus ticket in each of our account, but I cannot figure out how to find out if there are any park days remaining on the tickets.  If you have a ticket linked to your account, does it automatically tell you how many days remaining there are on the ticket?  Is there any way to check to see if there are days available on these tickets from home?   We only need 3 day tickets and if I already have them that would be great....thanks in advance...


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> OT...
> 
> I am hoping that one of my Air Miles gurus might be able to help me out.
> 
> We have decided to add a quick WDW stay before and after our cruise in July (to hopefully see the new Toy Story Land) and I am trying to figure out if I already have tickets or if I need to buy tickets...
> 
> I found 2 tickets that we had converted from old tickets to the new RID tickets about 2 years go.  These tickets were originally a 5 day PH Plus ticket and when converted the WDW CM wrote "4DPH + 2 extras".  I have crossed out the 4 and wrote "3".  I am trying to figure out if we still have 3D PH remaining or did we use the PH and only have the 2 extras (Water parks) on them.  I tried to link the ticket to my account and it already says they are already linked.  I can see a 5 Day park Hopper Plus ticket in each of our account, but I cannot figure out how to find out if there are any park days remaining on the tickets.  If you have a ticket linked to your account, does it automatically tell you how many days remaining there are on the ticket?  Is there any way to check to see if there are days available on these tickets from home?   We only need 3 day tickets and if I already have them that would be great....thanks in advance...


You either call or be there in person to find out. There is another way that may work. Try booking FP with the tickets, it shouldn’t allow you to book any if there is no ticket entitlement left. Hope this may work. Calling in should be a better choice if your tickets are already linked.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

AngelDisney said:


> You either call or be there in person to find out. There is another way that may work. Try booking FP with the tickets, it shouldn’t allow you to book any if there is no ticket entitlement left. Hope this may work. Calling in should be a better choice if your tickets are already linked.



Thanks for the tip...tried to book a FP but it would only allow me to choose within 30 days....so maybe we have used the ticket entitlements...I'll try calling either today or tomorrow...I was just hoping there was a way to check online instead of calling and waiting forever on hold...

Edited to add:  Just tried to call...received a recording that wait times exceed 40 minutes....will try another time...


----------



## mort1331

cdnmickeylover said:


> The store that we go to is in Aurora and the flyer - both delivered and in store doesn't have the ice cream and egg bakes on the back page. In the actual store the signage is up for the ice cream (which we bought) but nothing for the egg bakes at all. The flyer says run 104. In the fine print it says it's good at the Ancaster, Aurora, Burlington, Milton, and London stores.
> 
> We have to go to Richmond Hill tomorrow so may stop at the Sobey's there to check things out and see what flyer they have.


Funny live right across from the Aurora store, and my flyer has bot


Mickey&JoshNut said:


> OT...
> 
> I am hoping that one of my Air Miles gurus might be able to help me out.
> 
> We have decided to add a quick WDW stay before and after our cruise in July (to hopefully see the new Toy Story Land) and I am trying to figure out if I already have tickets or if I need to buy tickets...
> 
> I found 2 tickets that we had converted from old tickets to the new RID tickets about 2 years go.  These tickets were originally a 5 day PH Plus ticket and when converted the WDW CM wrote "4DPH + 2 extras".  I have crossed out the 4 and wrote "3".  I am trying to figure out if we still have 3D PH remaining or did we use the PH and only have the 2 extras (Water parks) on them.  I tried to link the ticket to my account and it already says they are already linked.  I can see a 5 Day park Hopper Plus ticket in each of our account, but I cannot figure out how to find out if there are any park days remaining on the tickets.  If you have a ticket linked to your account, does it automatically tell you how many days remaining there are on the ticket?  Is there any way to check to see if there are days available on these tickets from home?   We only need 3 day tickets and if I already have them that would be great....thanks in advance...


The only way to be sure is to call. If you mean the old tickets were the non expiry, then yes you should have whatever was still left from the last trip. Which would be a great bonus find. But if they were the ones that had to be used within 14 days, then nope out of luck unfortunately.
You will probably have to wait on hold anytime of the day for a while. When I do I make sure I have something else to do on the pc or watch a pvr program while waiting. We have North America calling included in our plan, so I dont need to worry about being on hold long distance.
You could also try the online help feature as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the tip...tried to book a FP but it would only allow me to choose within 30 days....so maybe we have used the ticket entitlements...I'll try calling either today or tomorrow...I was just hoping there was a way to check online instead of calling and waiting forever on hold...
> 
> Edited to add:  Just tried to call...received a recording that wait times exceed 40 minutes....will try another time...


*Even if you're staying onsite you can only book 60 days in advance ---so you wouldn't be able to see your July dates yet anyway. If you can book ANYTHING then your tickets have days left on them. Easiest way to find out how many is to simply go ahead and book 1 per day until it yells at you. Of course, go back in and cancel those so someone else will be able to use them!!!*

****** Edited to add i just tried to add some and got this screen .. I obviously have no package or tickets that are valid*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

I checked Sobey's Ontario ice cream/eggs promo tags yesterday and both promos say expire April 11.  FYI.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> OT...
> 
> I am hoping that one of my Air Miles gurus might be able to help me out.
> 
> We have decided to add a quick WDW stay before and after our cruise in July (to hopefully see the new Toy Story Land) and I am trying to figure out if I already have tickets or if I need to buy tickets...
> 
> I found 2 tickets that we had converted from old tickets to the new RID tickets about 2 years go.  These tickets were originally a 5 day PH Plus ticket and when converted the WDW CM wrote "4DPH + 2 extras".  I have crossed out the 4 and wrote "3".  I am trying to figure out if we still have 3D PH remaining or did we use the PH and only have the 2 extras (Water parks) on them.  I tried to link the ticket to my account and it already says they are already linked.  I can see a 5 Day park Hopper Plus ticket in each of our account, but I cannot figure out how to find out if there are any park days remaining on the tickets.  If you have a ticket linked to your account, does it automatically tell you how many days remaining there are on the ticket?  Is there any way to check to see if there are days available on these tickets from home?   We only need 3 day tickets and if I already have them that would be great....thanks in advance...



If you look at the tickets using the app, it tells you how many days are remaining.  

I have one ticket linked that is incorrect due to a mess-up at guest services (ie app is incorrect, if I ask guest services they have it correct) but that is an unusual circumstance.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Thanks. Looks like some AB ones, though none near me


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> The only way to be sure is to call. If you mean the old tickets were the non expiry, then yes you should have whatever was still left from the last trip. Which would be a great bonus find. But if they were the ones that had to be used within 14 days, then nope out of luck unfortunately.
> You will probably have to wait on hold anytime of the day for a while. When I do I make sure I have something else to do on the pc or watch a pvr program while waiting. We have North America calling included in our plan, so I dont need to worry about being on hold long distance.
> You could also try the online help feature as well.



They were old non-expiring tickets from 2004....I called WDW...only had a 5 minute wait so that was not bad...found out we have 1 PH day on each ticket and 2 water parks...the CM was funny...I said I was hoping for 3 park days and he said the water parks are really fun so there is our 3 days!!!!!  We might check them out and use our 1 day PH on my Mom's birthday to park hop to all four parks...

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions and help...back to AM collecting to see maybe if I can earn enough miles between now and July for WDW tickets....


----------



## pigletto

Dh and I walked the dogs today and talked about what we would like our PC points and Airmiles to go towards. The plan is to leave airmiles at cash miles and use them for groceries and gas. When we use them, the equivilant amount in cash will go into the trip account. Same goes for the PC points. I’ll cash out with my grocery order, buy gift cards for things we need (gas and groceries or other cards for gifts) and put the equivalent amount in the trip account. Since we don’t know where we want to go in 2019, it makes more sense to keep the rewards money as cash and be able to plunk it down when we find what we want.

I had about 1000 Dream miles in my account and was looking at the rewards section today and found siteseeing Lift/Gondola tickets for Lake Louise! I don’t know how long they’ve been there but they were new to me. So I’ve ordered those for our summer trip out west. I was excited to cross one more thing off that trip planning list. 

It was good to get some idea of what we are collecting for!


----------



## allykat73

Has anyone heard when the 7 day non discounted tickets will be available on the air miles site?


----------



## Donald - my hero

allykat73 said:


> Has anyone heard when the 7 day non discounted tickets will be available on the air miles site?


*There is no way to know the answer to this question ... until they can clear out the stock of the 5 day CDN discount tickets they have I don't imagine we will see them show up. The first sign we will have is the moment someone refreshes their screen and notices the cost to redeem has gone thru the roof!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Slight veer  from the AM hunt to some speculation on the PC Optimum programme -- here's me breaking one of the *STUPID* rules about online surveys and discussing what one was about .... just spent almost 10 minutes giving a piece of my mind about how i would feel if PC Optimum was to offer a "subscription level" to their most valued members. For a mere $9.99/month or $99/year you could get some extra bonus points on certain items all the time extra cash back or some other stupidly worded phrases. Uhm, yeah NOT happening in this household. Why should i pay to be part of a loyalty programme when you should be paying ME for being loyal to you??? Are you going to provide extra protection to my information now that I've paid you or will it be just as vulnerable as the free stuff you have on me????*

*Ok, time to step away from the computer for a bit before i blow a gasket over something that is just in the "planning stages" Am i over-reacting here? (wouldn't be the first time  )*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Slight veer  from the AM hunt to some speculation on the PC Optimum programme -- here's me breaking one of the *STUPID* rules about online surveys and discussing what one was about .... just spent almost 10 minutes giving a piece of my mind about how i would feel if PC Optimum was to offer a "subscription level" to their most valued members. For a mere $9.99/month or $99/year you could get some extra bonus points on certain items all the time extra cash back or some other stupidly worded phrases. Uhm, yeah NOT happening in this household. Why should i pay to be part of a loyalty programme when you should be paying ME for being loyal to you??? Are you going to provide extra protection to my information now that I've paid you or will it be just as vulnerable as the free stuff you have on me????*
> 
> *Ok, time to step away from the computer for a bit before i blow a gasket over something that is just in the "planning stages" Am i over-reacting here? (wouldn't be the first time  )*



Jacqueline....I actually got an email from PC with this offer because I was a valued "loyal customer" so it is already being offered.  As I read the email that was sent, I was like "I guess this is how you are trying to make the money back that you are paying out in Bread cards and also that there was no way I was paying them any money to be part of their loyalty program when you can't even credit points for offers that you redeem!"  I have been tracking down points from my last 2 shopping trips, not to mention the fact that since I redeemed my $25 bread card, I haven't earned any points on any purchase made with my PC World Elite MC...I used to get at least 5-10 offers per week that were targeted towards my shopping habits and I think since the program switched I think I might get 1 per week for items that I purchase...but it is usually something I purchased the week before.  I think I will stick with AMEX and Air Miles...


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I wish the Universal airmiles tickets were the old ones with no expiry,,,
> 9 months from the time of purchase for Canadians is a bit short in my opinion.
> 
> anyone else like the new resort they announced for Universal (Endless Summer)
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nnounces-details-on-new-resort-endless-summer
> 
> The resort will be a combination of two hotels, Surfside Inn & Suites and Dockside Inn & Suites. These two hotels will be Universal's first lower price-point properties, with one-bedrooms starting at $73 a night, and two-bedroom suites starting at $111.
> 
> Yes I know what you are thinking
> "Mel has gone over to the "Dark Side". Yes I do actually love Universal!



Thanks for the article!  I'm happy to see a cheaper resort option coming to Universal.  I love the mock up room photos in the article.  

And yes, it drives me crazy the expiry date is so short!  I have enough to purchase 4 Universal tickets but I'm unable to cash in my AM for them because of the expiry date.  I do not know when we will be going.  My original hope was for Summer 2018.  That's been pushed to Summer 2019.  At this rate maybe not until 2020 when both the new resorts are open.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Slight veer  from the AM hunt to some speculation on the PC Optimum programme -- here's me breaking one of the *STUPID* rules about online surveys and discussing what one was about .... just spent almost 10 minutes giving a piece of my mind about how i would feel if PC Optimum was to offer a "subscription level" to their most valued members. For a mere $9.99/month or $99/year you could get some extra bonus points on certain items all the time extra cash back or some other stupidly worded phrases. Uhm, yeah NOT happening in this household. Why should i pay to be part of a loyalty programme when you should be paying ME for being loyal to you??? Are you going to provide extra protection to my information now that I've paid you or will it be just as vulnerable as the free stuff you have on me????*
> 
> *Ok, time to step away from the computer for a bit before i blow a gasket over something that is just in the "planning stages" Am i over-reacting here? (wouldn't be the first time  )*


The program already exists. It’s not for me, but my mom and sister use it (they split it) and love it and feel it offers them quite a bit of value for their needs. I am doing so much better with PC offers than AM offers for shopping lately that it’s not even in the same league. So I guess it’s just different things work for different people. I can’t see paying for the loyalty program but they shop way differently than I prefer to.


----------



## Silvermist999

I don't see this program to be any different than any of those credit cards that charge an annual fee in return for extra benefits, cash back or air miles. 
I only hold no fee credit cards, and do not use this new program.  But I may be in the minority.


----------



## bababear_50

This ice cream deal is not going so well for my tummy,,lol....lol.

So today I picked up some *Lifesaver popsicles* for those hot May/June school days,,netted a few airmiles.

I may have to go back to get some drumsticks before this sale is over.

Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Since they switched to PC points, my offers are really bad. Yesterday I spent 140$ and got 450 points for blackberries. Tgat and the fact that I HATE shopping at Maxi (equivalent to the Superstore or No Frills?!?), makes me say that I will never be regular user of that program.  Pharmaprix (Shopper’s) is also more expensive than Jean Coutu which offers Aurmiles. For many years I shopped exclusively at Pharmaprix to collect Optimum points but I switched to Jean Coutu when I became a big AM collector.


----------



## Spotthecat

Hit Sobeys today...bought lots of frozen goodies! My freezer is so full, the kids are just going to HAVE to eat some drumsticks tonight. And tomorrow. And the day after that! 

My store didn't have any flyers, which was weird - they recently changed from 24 hrs to only open to midnight, they are now putting an entrance with an arm (why?), all sorts of little things changing. But no flyers was a weird one. So I couldn't tell if they were in the flyer or not.

But I am missing some miles - I thought Isaw a sign in the store that said if you bought Pepperettes, Chicken Nuggets Dino, and Mapleleaf bacon, you would get 50 airmiles. With all the ice cream in my car, Ididn't bother going back in. Do I have to go back to the store to get this resolved? Do I have to wait until the Sobeys points post? Or what? I am also missing one of the 7 AM for buying spinach offers...

Edited to add: 12 boxes of frozen stuff...total bill 275$, air miles 529 including 20 for pharmacy meds. I almost feel like it was a blue Monday!


----------



## Debbie

I had the chance to buy into that PC loyalty program a while back. I refused. I am not interested in paying for what is offered. 
I find I do very well with the PC points at No Frills-always fresh fruits and vegetables, and yogourt, juice, pop etc that I buy most weeks. Cat food/litter, too. I've never had good things from Shoppers so that piece doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Hit Sobeys today...bought lots of frozen goodies! My freezer is so full, the kids are just going to HAVE to eat some drumsticks tonight. And tomorrow. And the day after that!
> 
> My store didn't have any flyers, which was weird - they recently changed from 24 hrs to only open to midnight, they are now putting an entrance with an arm (why?), all sorts of little things changing. But no flyers was a weird one. So I couldn't tell if they were in the flyer or not.
> 
> But I am missing some miles - I thought Isaw a sign in the store that said if you bought Pepperettes, Chicken Nuggets Dino, and Mapleleaf bacon, you would get 50 airmiles. With all the ice cream in my car, Ididn't bother going back in. Do I have to go back to the store to get this resolved? Do I have to wait until the Sobeys points post? Or what? I am also missing one of the 7 AM for buying spinach offers...
> 
> Edited to add: 12 boxes of frozen stuff...total bill 275$, air miles 529 including 20 for pharmacy meds. I almost feel like it was a blue Monday!


*The special that involved the meat products looked like this, you needed to buy at least 5 of these items. Without the flyer there was NO way to tell how many you needed to buy, just saw the blue "earn miles" signs.*
**
*If you don't see the miles on your receipt, and you bought enough of those products, you'll need to go back to the store. For the loaded spinach offer you'll need to call the number for My Offers *
**


----------



## AngelDisney

So glad I gave DD one of the Sobeys gift cards to use in University. She bought 6 boxes of ice cream to be shared between 5 people and got me 153 AM. I am thinking of getting 3 more boxes of the mini ones. They are so good!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Slight veer from the AM hunt to some speculation on the PC Optimum programme



I don't think I would pay into their loyalty program.  I do just fine collecting Pc Points...even with the switch over, I just turned over another 100.00 in gift cards.  That was only about a month and a half of collecting.  
For those of you having trouble getting decent offers, use your card...make sure you have the app on your phone and hit the little check mark in the corner to make sure that the offer is loaded.  If it's not loaded, you won't get the points unless you submit for missing points.  My offers were lacking...but I have now gotten good offers the last few weeks.


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish I could get some ice cream! We leave Friday for our trip and we are broke lol. I have money for the trip and nothing more. Hopefully there will be another ice cream deal before summer, or during summer? We do still have a box or two from last year that kiddo forgot about  next time I'm buying more for me and less for him.


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip! You'll be nice and warm and we'll still be freezing here in Canada. I looked at the Orlando weather the other day and it was high 20's to low 30's. I know you'll be out on the ocean but it should be lovely none the less.

Enjoy yourself and safe travels.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*rolls eyes*  Somehow whenever I say that I need to avoid the grocery store, enough things run out that we make a shopping list!  

Spent $166, earned 171


----------



## isabellea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't think I would pay into their loyalty program.  I do just fine collecting Pc Points...even with the switch over, I just turned over another 100.00 in gift cards.  That was only about a month and a half of collecting.
> For those of you having trouble getting decent offers, use your card...make sure you have the app on your phone and hit the little check mark in the corner to make sure that the offer is loaded.  If it's not loaded, you won't get the points unless you submit for missing points.  My offers were lacking...but I have now gotten good offers the last few weeks.



I always load my offer but this week, out of my 5 offers, the only interesting one was get 150 points when you buy blackberries. The other ones are for junk or PC brand I never bought and don't plan on buying. 

Have a great trip hdrolfe! Where are you going? We are leaving in less than 2 weeks for our first trip to California and DLR!!!


----------



## rella's fan

So I was saving my cash miles for Staples e vouchers and they have disappeared - will they eventually come back?


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> I wish I could get some ice cream! We leave Friday for our trip and we are broke lol. I have money for the trip and nothing more. Hopefully there will be another ice cream deal before summer, or during summer? We do still have a box or two from last year that kiddo forgot about  next time I'm buying more for me and less for him.





ottawamom said:


> Have a great trip! You'll be nice and warm and we'll still be freezing here in Canada. I looked at the Orlando weather the other day and it was high 20's to low 30's. I know you'll be out on the ocean but it should be lovely none the less.
> 
> Enjoy yourself and safe travels.



Ocean?  Are you going on the April 15th RCL Allure cruise by chance Hdrolfe?  My family is.  We're leaving Saturday.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Ocean?  Are you going on the April 15th RCL Allure cruise by chance Hdrolfe?  My family is.  We're leaving Saturday.



Carnival Magic  with a couple Disney nights thrown in at the end (the reason I booked something out of Port Canaveral). Allure looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know there are a few Metro shoppers on this thread -- not sure if anyone else is actually as Metro loyal as WE are  -- I regularly get "Flash Sale emails" that have daily sales and today's sounds pretty decent to me. Not a product we use but a really good discount!*

**

*Also there is an offer at Staples for HP ink -- same as was offered at the beginning of the MM promo ... that coupon is still valid, and even if you've used it already to complete the promo, you can use it again to get the 10X the miles.*
**


----------



## bgula

Speaking of Metro, has anyone received their 50 bonus AM from downloading the Metro app and linking it to their AM card?  I haven't.  Not sure how long it's supposed to take to get the AM's, but this is now going back to March 19.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Speaking of Metro, has anyone received their 50 bonus AM from downloading the Metro app and linking it to their AM card?  I haven't.  Not sure how long it's supposed to take to get the AM's, but this is now going back to March 19.


*I wouldn't panic yet, those miles will come from Metro head office and they can take a very.long.time to get them posted. When they have threshold spends in the flyer that come from head office it can take over a month.  I ended up getting them thru the online chat as a bonus when i pointed out that those of us who already have the app and use it were getting shafted so hopefully someone who did it during that time period will be able to chime in!*


----------



## Spotthecat

I called up Marlin Travel today, and unfortunately you cannot use a placeholder cruise booked onboard with the 10% savings, AND use the Dream 100$ travel certificates. To use the certificates, they have to initially book the cruise through either Air Canada Vacations, or Encore (which is only available to TA's). A cruise booked through Disney itself, albeit only a placeholder, they wouldn't allow.

So Ican get the 10% and 200$ OBC, or potentially save more by booking the cruise and then applying as many airmiles as I can to travel certificates at time of final payment.

Right now I'm conflicted...either I actually save money by not "shopping for airmiles" and live with the 10%, or I shop for airmiles the rest of the year and apply it to a new cruise booking through Airmiles travel agency of choice.

With the price of airlines tickets to Orlando, I am also torn between racking up points on my Westjet RBC card, or on my airmiles MC and using airmiles to pay for the flight (the other day, I priced it out cheaper to go through airmiles and weird times with flights, than going through WEstjet, even with 2 travel vouchers...)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hmmm....paying for PC Optimum.....NO WAY!  I guess they do not consider me loyal as I never got that email.  LOL....I'm probably black listed after blasting the online chat lady.
I regularly get 10-14 offers a week.  At least half are always on things that I buy, which is great but they usually come the week after I stocked up on that item.  The other offers are on the same things week after week or else on things that I have never in my life bought.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email offer
spend 50.00 get 80 bonus airmiles
Two days only

Hugs Mel








http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Apr9/EmailApr9-AM80.jpg

Sorry gang I can't figure out how to post it,,,Jacqueline I need your help,,
I forwarded you the email.Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the  link to the Rexall coupon and it should combine with the LnG offer some of us have to let us earn 160 AM! (fingers crossed!)*
*Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid April 11th & 12th*


----------



## AngelDisney

I decided to skip Rexall and bought 3 more boxes of ice cream from Sobeys. I really can’t buy any more stuff from Rexall.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I decided to skip Rexall and bought 3 more boxes of ice cream from Sobeys. I really can’t buy any more stuff from Rexall.


*If we lived closer to a Sobeys -- i would be buying MORE myself !!! Instead i will bundle up and walk to a Rexall, i have a list of things that we always need that rarely goes on sale, anywhere, that i can easily pull a $50 transaction together from.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

OT...I have to vent...I hope it is okay...The award for the company with the worst customer service goes to "Shell"...I sent an online query to them after the car wash fiasco at the end of February (my query was sent Feb 28) and they just responded tonight and asked the name of the employee I spoke to at the station?  My query asked when the "Buy 2 ultimate car washes get 100 Air Miles" promotion ended and what was Shell's policy regarding honouring promotions when locations do not remove signs and the location claims the promotion is done but there is no date on the sign".  I replied back that I do not recall who I spoke to at the location 6 weeks ago but who I spoke to was not the issue.  I repeated my question and advised that the sign remained at the location for another week.  Shell then responded apologizing for the delay and advised that they would contact the location to ensure the sign is removed because feedback is very important to them and it gives false hope and tarnishes the name of the company.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My midnight glance at Reebee has me a tad excited!!!!!!!!!!!! Sobey's ON has a one day bonus offer, not as good as blue fridays out west only 5 items. We really need flour but dang, stupid hubby is having a scope Friday and I'll be his stupid nurse *

**
* *


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-april-12-to-18/all
Purex Laundry Detergent buy 2 at $5.99 each get 15 airmiles

Foodland Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-april-12-to-18/all

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-12-to-18/all

I'm away for a couple of days at a conference in Niagara Falls--I may have to come back early to get those Friday Deals.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

I would not be rushing back just for the sale. If you break them down they are just average price. The chicken works out to about 7.50 per box, a price you can see a lot. |Now the chips are not bad, they would work out to about 1.50 per bag. Flour 4 per bag again not a bad but not great price.
Things that if needed are ok, but nothing to drive out of the way for.


----------



## DucksDad

The pop and Gatorade isn't bad.  Works out to about $2.67 per 6 pack or $0.45 per bottle.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> Carnival Magic  with a couple Disney nights thrown in at the end (the reason I booked something out of Port Canaveral). Allure looks pretty awesome!



Have fun!


----------



## tinkerone

DucksDad said:


> The pop and Gatorade isn't bad.  Works out to about $2.67 per 6 pack or $0.45 per bottle.


This is one I thought _wasn't_ good.  I can purchase a 6 pack most weekends at shoppers for $2.00-$2.25.  Buying 4 at $3.99 to get 50 AM didn't seem to good.  I did think the chip deal wasn't bad.


----------



## tinkerone

Hs anyone received the 100 AM from Rexall for using 285 AM on their purchase, I believe it was from March 23?  I still haven't and as Rexall usually posts very quickly I'm a bit concerned.  Just wondering what others experience with this particular offer is.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I finally got my PC points back, plus an additional 70K.  Kind of burns me that you have to get ugly with people to get this type of stuff taken care of.   Anyway, they are trying to tell me that the thief has my email and passwords from some other online source.  I'm not really buying that excuse but what ever.  They have restored my points but frozen my account until I call them and confirm that my password has been changed on my PC and personal email. I already changed the password like a month ago when they first told me to. I also had to get a new card which I did last night.  I still have to link the new card though.  When I got the new card I chatted with the cashier that gave it to me and asked her if she had heard any stories of point thefts.  She said she had not but had been made aware that there were several people coming to customer service and complaining about it.
> 
> It occurred to me that if they are giving everyone the points back plus a bonus this is going to cost them a pretty penny.  Coupe that with the increases to minimum wage and Galen Weston will have to take a pay cut.


Dancin, my friend who is missing $500 in points called in again yesterday only to find it had never been escalated to the right department. It’s been months at this point!!! Where did you finally get a resolution from? I’d like to direct her to a more effective way to get this resolved.


----------



## ottawamom

My Rexall purchase stacked, as usual.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> I called up Marlin Travel today, and unfortunately you cannot use a placeholder cruise booked onboard with the 10% savings, AND use the Dream 100$ travel certificates. To use the certificates, they have to initially book the cruise through either Air Canada Vacations,



I know the DD has her destination wedding booked through Marlin Travel, as we, the dd, and some of my family would like to use our airmiles to hopefully offset the cost of the vacation.  I have questions for the agent working with them when we put our deposit down on it.  I'm torn between using them for the wedding....orrrrrrrrrrrrrr keeping them and trying to do a quick ( and as cheap as we can with all our credit card points )  get away and surprise the DS who will be graduating next year with a trip to Universal as a graduation present, as he wants to really go and we have never been there before.


----------



## star72232

tinkerone said:


> Hs anyone received the 100 AM from Rexall for using 285 AM on their purchase, I believe it was from March 23?  I still haven't and as Rexall usually posts very quickly I'm a bit concerned.  Just wondering what others experience with this particular offer is.



I have not received those yet.  I did get the 40 MM points in the same transaction.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Hs anyone received the 100 AM from Rexall for using 285 AM on their purchase, I believe it was from March 23?  I still haven't and as Rexall usually posts very quickly I'm a bit concerned.  Just wondering what others experience with this particular offer is.





star72232 said:


> I have not received those yet.  I did get the 40 MM points in the same transaction.


*Those miles will show up eventually -- i just checked the timeline on one of these that i did:*

*Email on Oct 27th alerting me to use cash miles anytime between Oct 27th - Nov 2nd*
*Used the cash miles on Oct 31st -- bonus miles NOT on receipt*
*Bonus miles posted on Nov 13th with this note *
*Time before that *

*email on June 9th -- was only a weekend offer this time*
*used cash miles on June 9th*
*Bonus miles posted on June 20th (with the same note)*
*Yet another time*

*Email on March 17th, 2017 to use cash miles between March 20th - 23rd*
*BOOM this was when the breach happened and cash miles couldn't be used *
*The fine print from the flyer says these miles can take up to 8 weeks to show up so not time to panic yet.*


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> Carnival Magic  with a couple Disney nights thrown in at the end (the reason I booked something out of Port Canaveral). Allure looks pretty awesome!




Have you sailed on the Magic or with Carnival before?  We did WDW and a cruise on the Magic back in February.  I'm curious to hear your thoughts of the cruise afterward.


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> Have you sailed on the Magic or with Carnival before?  We did WDW and a cruise on the Magic back in February.  I'm curious to hear your thoughts of the cruise afterward.



We cruised on Carnival Liberty from Port Canaveral when it was doing 7-night cruises. We are looking forward to getting back on it after doing RCL for a few cruises, we missed the 24-hour ice cream  well someone did any way!  And we are looking forward to the water slides, and the ports we are stopping at should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That moment when you're trying to find one more online order to place so you can get the 50 AM bonus and you stumble across the PERFECT leather purse on Amazon ... on sale from $225 to $80 AND you have a $5 credit from a botched Christmas order PLUS enough credits from one on-line survey account for $25 gift card PLUS 2 $16 Visa Gift Cards from a different survey company to get said purse ... FOR FREE! AND extra AM to boot!!*

*



*


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Dancin, my friend who is missing $500 in points called in again yesterday only to find it had never been escalated to the right department. It’s been months at this point!!! Where did you finally get a resolution from? I’d like to direct her to a more effective way to get this resolved.


Well that really sucks.   In a way though, I'm not surprised.

My basic time line....
Sent an email(just using the 'contact us' on the website) a day or two after my points disappeared  so lets say that was March 3......never did get a response from that.
A week later (Mar 10th) I did an online chat and was told that I would have points back within a week....didn't happen.
A few days later my DD who is a RCSS manager talked with someone in head office about this and gave her my acct info.
Approx. March 26th I did a second online chat and got nothing but  a bunch of "I'm sorry" which made me mad and I got the ugly out....end result was that the agent said she would escalate my file to her supervisor.
March 29th I finally got an email and a phone call stating that my account had been compromised (wow, news flash) but my points would be restored as soon as I contacted the rep on the email.....the points had actually already been returned to my account but the account was frozen.

What we don't know is if it was sorted out because I got angry/nasty with the online chat person or if it was connected to my DD.  We think that it was actually the online chat as my DD does not know the person I had to call to finish the process. 

I still have the email with the phone number and extension of the woman I had to talk to.  I would be happy to PM you the number is you want it.  I had a case number but who knows maybe it would be helpful.

I do know that this has been a much larger problem than they have let on.  There is an entire department dedicated to this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer dissection! *
*Sobeys Urban Fresh*

*Buy 2 packs of organic mushrooms (no idea of $$) get 10AM*
*Sobeys West*

*Blue Friday -but they lie, it's the same as the Ontario flyer up above with slightly different products & prices*
*Olymel sausages $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Burnbrae packages of boiled eggs 0.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Pizzas made in store buy 2 get 15 AM buy 3 get 25 AM (no idea of $$)*
*ED Smith Jams $3.19 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Bunch of pharmacy items*
*Sobeys Atlantic*

*Same Friday offers as everyone else BUT yours have no $$ attached to items??*
*Spend $8 or more on deli sliced turkey/chicken get 10AM*
*10 piece chicken tenders (looked cooked??) $11.99 get 20 AM*
*Tortilla shells $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Tetley teas $3.99 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Del Monte juices $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*A BUNCH of cereals/granola bars/yogurt/fruit rollups ranging from 2/$5 to $5.99 spend $20 get 50 AM*
*bunch of pretty meh deal on pet/health/baby items but would fall into our "we need those anyway so might as well stock up" category*

*Foodland ON has one (seriously that's all i see!!)  "don't run out specifically but sorta ok" deal*

*Cleaning products ranging from $3.79 - $4.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic*

*Even before i start looking -- in big letters (like this is worth bragging bout) Over 50 AM in this flyer?!?!*
*OK ... WOW not ONE of those piddly offers is at the 1:1 ratio  .... $4.49 for cookies buy 2 get THREE AM*
*Metro *

*Kellogg's cereals & Eggos S $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Annies Mac & Cheese 2/$4 buy 4 get 20 AM*
* Oikos yogurt ranging from 3/$10 - $4.99 buy 3 get 20 AM (gee guess which is the better deal is you look strictly at the AM return, math on the product is up to you )*


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> We cruised on Carnival Liberty from Port Canaveral when it was doing 7-night cruises. We are looking forward to getting back on it after doing RCL for a few cruises, we missed the 24-hour ice cream  well someone did any way!  And we are looking forward to the water slides, and the ports we are stopping at should be a lot of fun.



Can you pack me in your suitcase. Just saw the weather on tv 10-15cm of snow this weekend!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Can you pack me in your suitcase. Just saw the weather on tv 10-15cm of snow this weekend!



I've had about 4 people ask to get packed  I saw the forecast and am glad we are going now! We leave Friday before the snow arrives. I was thinking April was late since winter should be over... guess not!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

OMG, OMG, OMG I am freaking out!

I phoned the 800 # on our trip interruption/cancellation/medical insurance AIR MILES sold me to ask what happens IF this winter/ice storm hits Toronto and we do not get to FLL on time and miss the cruise.  The lady looking at my policy said A) We don't have coverage under trip interruption/cancellation because the flight was not purchased with AM at the time.  We would not even get the 28,000+ AMs back, which I was specifically told by the AM person.  AND - MOST IMPORTANTLY B) the travel date on the policy is April 15-22, 2016.  TWO FRICKING YEARS AGO!!!

The cruise leaves in 4 days!  Air Miles is closed of course.  I wrote the AM through private message on Facebook and am waiting for a phone call.

Sept 2015 I booked the cruise for April 2017.  We couldn't even purchase flights at that time.  I should not have been sold this insurance apparently.
November 2016 I asked them to transfer the book to April 15-22, 2018 and paid-in-full.  I was assured the insurance policy was still good and would be updated.
2017 I phoned a few times for various reasons (including the wrong travel date on cruise docs) and was assured it would be updated correctly as the cruise got closer.  It was.

Now I find out no trip interruption/cancellation coverage AND we almost left without medical coverage during the cruise!  Phone's ringing.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Not Air Miles...  argh...! 

Luckily my husband found out yesterday that he/we should be covered through work.  A co-worker told him.  I phoned and he phoned and yes, through his company we are covered for out-of-province at any time up to 60 days.  It was confirmed this morning.  So we would have had coverage, but we did not know and almost left thinking we had coverage with Air Miles (when it turns out we don't!) and not realizing we have coverage through his company.

I don't need this extra stress...  This "ice storm" may or may not hit Toronto this weekend.  So no idea if our flight will be a go or get cancelled.  I can't convince anyone else to just pack up and drive there so far.  If the flight get cancels at the airport, it's too late to drive.  We need to know in advance, which won't happen until the weather people can confirm this ice storm will hit or not... 

I need junk food...  I'm down 20.5 lbs in 13 weeks but I just don't give a damn right now.  (wry grin)  And I want my $466.56 back!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Not Air Miles...  argh...!
> 
> Luckily my husband found out yesterday that he/we should be covered through work.  A co-worker told him.  I phoned and he phoned and yes, through his company we are covered for out-of-province at any time up to 60 days.  It was confirmed this morning.  So we would have had coverage, but we did not know and almost left thinking we had coverage with Air Miles (when it turns out we don't!) and not realizing we have coverage through his company.
> 
> I don't need this extra stress...  This "ice storm" may or may not hit Toronto this weekend.  So no idea if our flight will be a go or get cancelled.  I can't convince anyone else to just pack up and drive there so far.  If the flight get cancels at the airport, it's too late to drive.  We need to know in advance, which won't happen until the weather people can confirm this ice storm will hit or not...
> 
> I need junk food...  I'm down 20.5 lbs in 13 weeks but I just don't give a damn right now.  (wry grin)  And I want my $466.56 back!


*WELL .. this just sucks! First question, when did you think AM was closed? They are supposed to be open to reach by phone until 7 pm local time and i *think* you're in Ontario (mention flying out of TO anyway) which meant that they were still open when you first posted (please don't think I'm attacking you .. just trying to see if they've fallen down on the job AGAIN) *

*2nd question, which airline are you flying with? We flew WestJet last January and there was a freezing rain alert .. once it moved from an alert (like it looks right now on the Weather Network) to a watch  the message popped up on their website letting you know that could rebook. As soon as that happened I called and re-booked our flight. Keep an eye on the advisory section of the website. I have no idea how Air Canada handles something like this.*

*Now, the junk food part of the story, my suggestion? Go for it -- something small that will satisfy that craving to be bad without sabotaging all your AMAZING work ... so, small but oh so decadent chocolate, one perfect scoop of ice cream, if it's salty carbs you want, head to a store and buy a small bag of your favourite treat ... ignore the $$ .. once you've chosen your treat, sit somewhere and eat it with dignity! No hiding, make it deliberate and enjoy it fully. Then pick yourself up and move forward, you've got this!! *

*And the cost for the insurance you were sold in error? OH, yeah, tackle that bad boy and get a satisfactory response, i trust you have a paper trail to use.*


----------



## tinkerone

I just checked my account and noticed that the total was up 100 AM.  Metro posted the 50 AM bonus to my account on April 2 and April 3.  It just posted today and they obviously have made a mistake to credit me twice.  Anyone else get it twice?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Make sure your work insurance also covers air ambulance / evacuation in case you (god forbid!) had to be air lifted off the ship at sea...


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I just checked my account and noticed that the total was up 100 AM.  Metro posted the 50 AM bonus to my account on April 2 and April 3.  It just posted today and they obviously have made a mistake to credit me twice.  Anyone else get it twice?



Only received once on 3 accounts. April 2 date.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I just checked my account and noticed that the total was up 100 AM.  Metro posted the 50 AM bonus to my account on April 2 and April 3.  It just posted today and they obviously have made a mistake to credit me twice.  Anyone else get it twice?


*Speculation is that since it was a coupon AND in the flyer we might get the 50 AM twice. Our Metro is terrible at posting so i can't tell you if that's what happened or not yet.*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

ottawamom said:


> Can you pack me in your suitcase. Just saw the weather on tv 10-15cm of snow this weekend!



Just wanted to ask that you think of how much I'll be suffering in the heat and humidity as I have to leave Ottawa for week and go to a conference down at the Disney Yacht Club Resort and miss all the snow.  Now I'm also going to miss out on Sobeys 1 Day Only sale and get no Air Miles this week 

Plus I decided to take along my wife and 5 year old so my poor son has to miss a day of school the poor little bugger


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just wanted to ask that you think of how much I'll be suffering in the heat and humidity as I have to leave Ottawa for week and go to a conference down at the Disney Yacht Club Resort and miss all the snow.  Now I'm also going to miss out on Sobeys 1 Day Only sale and get no Air Miles this week
> 
> Plus I decided to take along my wife and 5 year old so my poor son has to miss a day of school the poor little bugger



Sounds like you three need a nanny! Take me with you!!!! Have a great trip. You are lucky to be getting away from all this.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Not Air Miles...  argh...!
> 
> Luckily my husband found out yesterday that he/we should be covered through work.  A co-worker told him.  I phoned and he phoned and yes, through his company we are covered for out-of-province at any time up to 60 days.  It was confirmed this morning.  So we would have had coverage, but we did not know and almost left thinking we had coverage with Air Miles (when it turns out we don't!) and not realizing we have coverage through his company.
> 
> I don't need this extra stress...  This "ice storm" may or may not hit Toronto this weekend.  So no idea if our flight will be a go or get cancelled.  I can't convince anyone else to just pack up and drive there so far.  If the flight get cancels at the airport, it's too late to drive.  We need to know in advance, which won't happen until the weather people can confirm this ice storm will hit or not...
> 
> I need junk food...  I'm down 20.5 lbs in 13 weeks but I just don't give a damn right now.  (wry grin)  And I want my $466.56 back!




I am not sure but it seems like the ice portion will be Sat afternoon into Sunday. I dont know what time your flight is but hopefully it is earlier than later on Saturday.

In all honesty, Pearson is an insane madhouse due to sheer volume but they are excellent with dealing with de-icing and getting as many planes out as safely possible.

Fingers crossed for you getting away with no issue.


----------



## kerreyn

I know you all will appreciate my 'pain'!  The air miles from the April 6 Blue Friday posted last night, so I ordered 10 travel certificates this morning.   My nice total of air miles has been depleted to less than 300 . I'm hoping to save enough air miles for another 10 certificates, here's hoping!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer is up and now all the links in the first post are up-to-date.*
*Ontario Flyer*
*Western Flyer*


*Friday & Saturday ONLY spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Bunch of new P & G coupons are active and some of the products also have bonus miles that sit close to the 1:1 mark -- good if you can buy them during the threshold spend*
*Link to get the P & G coupons*
*P & G Coupons*

**edited to add -- if you have the threshold spend LnG offer you would be better off shopping today to take advantage of that so your $50 spend will give you 160 AM. You can still use the P & G coupons, just not pick up those extra few miles which will NOT equal the extra 80!

**edited to add AGAIN -- if you follow the link in the flyer that goes directly to P & G you won't find as many offers as the above link to the Rexal site (also allows you to ignore setting up an account and gazillion waaay to personal questions!)


----------



## kitntrip

Sobers west has a tiny blue Friday tomorrow, I'm debating to take advantage of some items. According to the flyer, I can earn up to 800 AM.

Maple leaf chicken nuggets, etc 50 AM for 2, $9.99 each
Robin Hood 5 kg flour 50 AM for 2 $6.99 each
Pepsi or Gatorade 6 pack 50 AM for 4, $3.99 each
Delissio pizza 75 AM for 3, $4.49 each
Old Dutch chips 50 AM for 4, 2/$6


----------



## AngelDisney

Do we get double dipped on the Mega Miles Metro “use 95 cash miles get 50 AM” offer? I did it three times. 50 AM was shown on my receipt once for using MM coupon. The 50 AM from the other two times without the MM coupon was not shown on the receipts. Today I have two postings of 50 AM from the Metro head office, not three times. Is this correct? I thought I would get 50 AM each for using cash miles and another 50 AM from MM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had to go on the Live Chat today to get my 20 miles from My Offers for a toilet paper purchase.  That offer NEVER posts to my account.  I'm sure my account is flagged. Anyways, I had gotten them to push the miles through on March 25 and I still don't have them.  That program is starting to bug me. Every week I have to call and get offers posted that didn't go through.  Thank goodness "Sarah" is adding them for me now.

*rant over*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Do we get double dipped on the Mega Miles Metro “use 95 cash miles get 50 AM” offer? I did it three times. 50 AM was shown on my receipt once for using MM coupon. The 50 AM from the other two times without the MM coupon was not shown on the receipts. Today I have two postings of 50 AM from the Metro head office, not three times. Is this correct? I thought I would get 50 AM each for using cash miles and another 50 AM from MM.


*This is a true wait & see -- last time we didn't even see the miles from the coupon appear on the receipt, HOWEVER my records don't include the flyer from that week so i don't know if it was like this promo that had the *potential* for double-dipping or not. One would think that we *should* because the miles triggered from the coupon showed  on the receipt (and in my case posted today, our Metro is TERRIBLE!) but the ones that would have come from the flyer didn't show up that day. I can't comment yet because our Metro seems to submit their miles in a monthly batch.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *WELL .. this just sucks! First question, when did you think AM was closed? They are supposed to be open to reach by phone until 7 pm local time and i *think* you're in Ontario (mention flying out of TO anyway) which meant that they were still open when you first posted (please don't think I'm attacking you .. just trying to see if they've fallen down on the job AGAIN) *
> 
> *2nd question, which airline are you flying with? We flew WestJet last January and there was a freezing rain alert .. once it moved from an alert (like it looks right now on the Weather Network) to a watch  the message popped up on their website letting you know that could rebook. As soon as that happened I called and re-booked our flight. Keep an eye on the advisory section of the website. I have no idea how Air Canada handles something like this.*
> 
> *Now, the junk food part of the story, my suggestion? Go for it -- something small that will satisfy that craving to be bad without sabotaging all your AMAZING work ... so, small but oh so decadent chocolate, one perfect scoop of ice cream, if it's salty carbs you want, head to a store and buy a small bag of your favourite treat ... ignore the $$ .. once you've chosen your treat, sit somewhere and eat it with dignity! No hiding, make it deliberate and enjoy it fully. Then pick yourself up and move forward, you've got this!! *
> 
> *And the cost for the insurance you were sold in error? OH, yeah, tackle that bad boy and get a satisfactory response, i trust you have a paper trail to use.*



Thank you for all that information!  I just wanted to let you know I did read this last night.  I thought AM closed at 6 pm.  When I reached out on Facebook, they didn't tell me any differently.  Someone phoned this morning and I forwarded the documents/emails I have proving I should have insurance with the correct dates on it.  Just now she phoned back and wants me to REPURCHASE the insurance and they will refund my previous fee.  You know what?  I'm so busy trying to pack for 4 people; figure out if we should pay the extra flight cost and leave early or drive (ohh, flight is at 5 pm on Saturday) and things.  I don't have time or feel I should have go through that again.  Air Miles should fix it.  

WestJet is the airline (Sat at 5pm).  The Weather Network online says ice rain Sat & Sunday now and if you go into the hourly forecast, they believe it will start around 1 pm Saturday..

I feel like our friend is waffling as to whether to try our best to make the ship or just say oh well... That's a huge amount of money to lose!  I'm ready to hop in the car and drive tomorrow starting tomorrow morning, but he's not.. my Dad doesn't really wnat to but will and my husband... ugh.  He came home with an ear infection and woke up with a mild headache.  He can't seem to decide anything either.  I ended up kicking him out of the house to the clinic to see if he even CAN fly with an ear infection?!  (He was put on antibotics last night).

Oh, I never did end up eating anything 'cept a sandwich at 7:30 pm.  Too busy to eat.  Good news?  I went down another 1.3 lbs from last night.  I've only had 3 sassauges and water since I woke up.  Too busy to eat.  Man, I'm going to gain 5-10 lbs once I get onboard, if we make it.  



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Make sure your work insurance also covers air ambulance / evacuation in case you (god forbid!) had to be air lifted off the ship at sea...



Yes, thankfully it does!  Thanks!



alohamom said:


> I am not sure but it seems like the ice portion will be Sat afternoon into Sunday. I dont know what time your flight is but hopefully it is earlier than later on Saturday.
> 
> In all honesty, Pearson is an insane madhouse due to sheer volume but they are excellent with dealing with de-icing and getting as many planes out as safely possible.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you getting away with no issue.



Really?  That's good to hear.  I'm totally freaked out about it!  I think the others want to wait and take their chances with the Saturday 5 pm flight...


----------



## Disney Addicted

UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.

Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!


Pixie dust and best wishes sending your way!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email from Airmiles to opt in on, if I earn 900 AM from any sponsors by May 5th I will get a bonus 450 Airmiles. Of course this is when we are going to be travelling, so not sure I'll be able to do that in the week or so when we return! Keep your eyes out, I had to click to opt in, and it was specific to my airmiles account number.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall. Spent $58.22, earned 182am.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email from Airmiles to opt in on, if I earn 900 AM from any sponsors by May 5th I will get a bonus 450 Airmiles. Of course this is when we are going to be travelling, so not sure I'll be able to do that in the week or so when we return! Keep your eyes out, I had to click to opt in, and it was specific to my airmiles account number.




Thanks for the head's up!  Hopefully we get one too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall. Spent $58.22, earned 182am.


*Likewise, i was planning on driving but the weather is so nice right now that I chose to walk instead! My pre-tax total was $55.19 and one of my fav cashiers was on so she did some fancy clicking and made the survey coupon work bringing that down to $50.19 so total spent $57.59 for the 182 miles as well *


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> ...* i was planning on driving but the weather is so nice right now that I chose to walk instead! *



I'm jealous - it's freaking SNOWING here today!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!


*Well now, that should be quite the adventure! Do you currently have any Dream miles in your account?? I was just checking and pulled up Google maps, picked a spot that would be about 1/2 way and there are several hotels coming in around the 1,000 AM mark. If not there are also hotels on the travel hub that will allow you to EARN miles (and if you book before midnight use more one MM coupon  ) Have a great time!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I'm jealous - it's freaking SNOWING here today!


*Earlier it was raining .. SIDEWAYS ... so hard it was bouncing off the pavement. I figured this might be my only chance this weekend to get outside -- I ain't counting the time i get to spend sitting in the waiting room at the hospital while hubby has his scope. The said he had to get a responsible person to take him home shhh i won't tell if you don't *

*



*


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email from Airmiles to opt in on, if I earn 900 AM from any sponsors by May 5th I will get a bonus 450 Airmiles. Of course this is when we are going to be travelling, so not sure I'll be able to do that in the week or so when we return! Keep your eyes out, I had to click to opt in, and it was specific to my airmiles account number.


I got a similar offer but mine is earn 400 miles get 200 bonus. I don’t think I will earn that before May9th without there being some great promo.


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!


Good Luck and safe travels to you! I hope you have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Well that really sucks.   In a way though, I'm not surprised.
> 
> My basic time line....
> Sent an email(just using the 'contact us' on the website) a day or two after my points disappeared  so lets say that was March 3......never did get a response from that.
> A week later (Mar 10th) I did an online chat and was told that I would have points back within a week....didn't happen.
> A few days later my DD who is a RCSS manager talked with someone in head office about this and gave her my acct info.
> Approx. March 26th I did a second online chat and got nothing but  a bunch of "I'm sorry" which made me mad and I got the ugly out....end result was that the agent said she would escalate my file to her supervisor.
> March 29th I finally got an email and a phone call stating that my account had been compromised (wow, news flash) but my points would be restored as soon as I contacted the rep on the email.....the points had actually already been returned to my account but the account was frozen.
> 
> What we don't know is if it was sorted out because I got angry/nasty with the online chat person or if it was connected to my DD.  We think that it was actually the online chat as my DD does not know the person I had to call to finish the process.
> 
> I still have the email with the phone number and extension of the woman I had to talk to.  I would be happy to PM you the number is you want it.  I had a case number but who knows maybe it would be helpful.
> 
> I do know that this has been a much larger problem than they have let on.  There is an entire department dedicated to this.


Thank you, I passed on what you wrote here. She hasn’t asked for the number.. maybe planning to go the nasty route.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!



Oh wow-what a roller coaster! Safe travels and enjoy the cruise.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!



Safe journey!  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email from Airmiles to opt in on, if I earn 900 AM from any sponsors by May 5th I will get a bonus 450 Airmiles. Of course this is when we are going to be travelling, so not sure I'll be able to do that in the week or so when we return! Keep your eyes out, I had to click to opt in, and it was specific to my airmiles account number.



Looks like it's a "get rewarded again" offer.  I cashed in dream miles as did dh and dd. Some reason I didn't get one but did the November one.  Dd has it for the first time, collect 850am get 425am. Dh has 1300am, get 500am, really doubt this is going to happen.  I looked at why his is so high and the last promo in November he had a low offer but did some major Amazon Christmas shopping so I guess they think he is a bigger spender than he is lol.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> I got a similar offer but mine is earn 400 miles get 200 bonus. I don’t think I will earn that before May9th without there being some great promo.



Even worse for me! Earn 1200 miles get 600 bonus. How do they come up with these numbers? It’s really mission impossible! Unless there is another gift card special... 

Does it have to be from one partner or multiple partners?


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> Even worse for me! Earn 1200 miles get 600 bonus. How do they come up with these numbers? It’s really mission impossible! Unless there is another gift card special...
> 
> Does it have to be from one partner or multiple partners?



Multiple partners were fine last time.  

Looking at your offer, 1200/600, you would think my husband who has to earn 1300 would get 650 or at least 600 not the 500 airmiles they are offering him?


----------



## Silvermist999

Checked my inboxes including junk, no air miles offers like y'all.  Maybe it's only for the top air miles collectors?  I haven't been too diligent with chasing after the miles.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> Checked my inboxes including junk, no air miles offers like y'all.  Maybe it's only for the top air miles collectors?  I haven't been too diligent with chasing after the miles.



Nothing for me either.  I never seem to get any offers like that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Checked my inboxes including junk, no air miles offers like y'all.  Maybe it's only for the top air miles collectors?  I haven't been too diligent with chasing after the miles.





damo said:


> Nothing for me either.  I never seem to get any offers like that.



*Nothing for me on either card. I don't know what triggers them OR how they decide what threshold to give to each person, must be some awesome math involved *


----------



## ottawamom

Nothing for me on my card. Will have to get DH and DS to check their emails.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nothing for our two either...But, I find that East Coast Collectors get everything later than Central and Western.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> Thank you, I passed on what you wrote here. She hasn’t asked for the number.. maybe planning to go the nasty route.


I'm planning on hanging on to the email with the name/phone number for a little while so if you need it PM me. I hope this works out for your friend without too much more trouble.  It certainly is a PITA.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Checked my inboxes including junk, no air miles offers like y'all.  Maybe it's only for the top air miles collectors?  I haven't been too diligent with chasing after the miles.



This one implies that you had to have redeemed lately, we redeemed for Disney tickets:

"You recently used your Miles at one of our AIR MILES® Partners 
and we'd love for you to be able to do it again soon!

Get 500 Bonus Miles
Collect 1300 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 500 Bonus Miles!*"


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  We are driving to Florida.  Doctor told James he should not fly with his ear, especially with leaving the mainland.
> 
> Now, at 4 pm, I will eat a sandwich and finish the packing.  Guess I'd better figure out the route to Flordia.  We've never driven there before.  Talk about an adventure just to get on the cruise.  I'm going to enjoy those drinks once we board!!



Have a fantastic time!!! I'm booked on the Allure of the Seas for January. First time with Royal. Can't wait to hear how your cruise goes. 

 Yes, you are going to deserve lots of drinks once you get on board the ship. Good luck with your drive! Crazy that you had to change things up last minute like this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> This one implies that you had to have redeemed lately, we redeemed for Disney tickets:
> 
> "You recently used your Miles at one of our AIR MILES® Partners
> and we'd love for you to be able to do it again soon!
> 
> Get 500 Bonus Miles
> Collect 1300 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 500 Bonus Miles!*"


*Those of us who had the opportunity to use the Metro MM coupon did redeem miles and some were able to do the Rexall redemption offer as well (i didn't have enough miles left for that one!). Both of our cards did the Metro offer and i booked a hotel with the second card on Monday -- that was quite the interesting experience! The system let me book once but then a message popped up that it had failed and to try again, so i did AND got the same message. Shortly after that i got a text from the hubby "why did i just get SIX charges on the AMEX to AM?" They separate the booking fee & taxes into separate charges AND there were 2 transactions for a $1.00 (to authorize the card) Online chat was useless "oh you need to clear your history. oh perhaps the hotel has no rooms. Choose a different hotel" FINE! I really wanted to book a room so i did pick another hotel and now the account looks like this -- side note the hotel we did end up getting is essentially free since that is exactly the number of miles i got thru StB *
**


----------



## kuhltiffany

Is this an email?  What does the subject line say?  I want to watch carefully for this 



Days In the Sun said:


> This one implies that you had to have redeemed lately, we redeemed for Disney tickets:
> 
> "You recently used your Miles at one of our AIR MILES® Partners
> and we'd love for you to be able to do it again soon!
> 
> Get 500 Bonus Miles
> Collect 1300 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 500 Bonus Miles!*"


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> This one implies that you had to have redeemed lately, we redeemed for Disney tickets:
> 
> "You recently used your Miles at one of our AIR MILES® Partners
> and we'd love for you to be able to do it again soon!
> 
> Get 500 Bonus Miles
> Collect 1300 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 500 Bonus Miles!*"



I redeemed some AM recently for flights and I would like to think I earn a fair # of AM (8200 so far this year) and I didn't get any email about earning a bonus. It's just random.


----------



## Aladora

kuhltiffany said:


> Is this an email?  What does the subject line say?  I want to watch carefully for this



My subject line is this: 

*Susan, want to get rewarded again?*

 I have to collect 1150AM at one partner by May 6 and I will earn 575 bonus. I don't think I have ever earned that many at one sponsor in such a short period of time so I doubt I will do it this time.


----------



## Pluto75

Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while picking up advice and tips for good AM deals.

We're saving up AM for park tickets, and I double-checked the rewards page this morning to see if they've updated (was still only offering 5 day passes with that offer expiry date of February 10).

Now there's no option at all for adult park tickets!
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat700026

I really hope they bring them back soon, and this isn't a permanent thing...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pluto75 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while picking up advice and tips for good AM deals.
> 
> We're saving up AM for park tickets, and I double-checked the rewards page this morning to see if they've updated (was still only offering 5 day passes with that offer expiry date of February 10).
> 
> Now there's no option at all for adult park tickets!
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat700026
> 
> I really hope they bring them back soon, and this isn't a permanent thing...


*Glad you decided to step out from the shadows and join in the fun, the more the merrier!*

*I don't think you'll like the answer to your question, but this is more than likely because AM has run out of the CDN discounted tickets and will be replacing stock with "regular price" ones. Last time they ended up with child park tickets long after the adult ones were gone as well. Keep watching the site, they will more than likely be back up soon at a significant increase in the # of miles needed to redeem.*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  Don’t want to miss it just in case...saving up for our European adventure next summer 



Aladora said:


> My subject line is this:
> 
> *Susan, want to get rewarded again?*
> 
> I have to collect 1150AM at one partner by May 6 and I will earn 575 bonus. I don't think I have ever earned that many at one sponsor in such a short period of time so I doubt I will do it this time.


----------



## bababear_50

Subject Line says Melanie want to get rewarded again...........
"Hungry for another reward"?
Get 700 Bonus Miles
Collect 1800 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 700 Bonus Miles!*

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> This one implies that you had to have redeemed lately, we redeemed for Disney tickets:
> 
> "You recently used your Miles at one of our AIR MILES® Partners
> and we'd love for you to be able to do it again soon!
> 
> Get 500 Bonus Miles
> Collect 1300 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner by May 9, 2018 and get 500 Bonus Miles!*"



Yes subject line is "want to get rewarded again?".

The only point I was trying to make was that if you haven't redeemed lately, you likely won't be getting this one.  I redeemed as well, Disney tickets, same as daughter and husband and I didn't get one either while they did. 

Hopefully with the end of megamiles, there will be lots of new deals just around the corner!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pluto75 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while picking up advice and tips for good AM deals.
> 
> We're saving up AM for park tickets, and I double-checked the rewards page this morning to see if they've updated (was still only offering 5 day passes with that offer expiry date of February 10).
> 
> Now there's no option at all for adult park tickets!
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat700026
> 
> I really hope they bring them back soon, and this isn't a permanent thing...



Oh no!  I had 300 airmiles to go, was hoping to get another ticket next week.  I checked last night and the 5d tickets were still there.

Welcome Pluto, and yes, hoping they are back soon.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back from Sobey's Friday the 13th one day promo, picked up 175am, spent $36.

Thought I'd mention in case anyone was still going that the Robin Hood flour includes the whole wheat flour and bread flour as well as the white.  Might have been one more, can't quite remember.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Heads up on another exclusive offer, Shell/Coke/AM promo in email today, heading "Buy a Coke get 25 airmiles".  No idea how much a Coke would cost there, but this might help bring the cost down for someone.


----------



## hdrolfe

I just redeemed for a gift for my sister for watching the kitties while we are away so that could be it? We got here and will get home again on airmiles points flights. 

We are in florida. I am exhausted! But we are happy to be here and enjoying the nice weather. I guess it will make up for all the airmiles I am not earning this weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I just redeemed for a gift for my sister for watching the kitties while we are away so that could be it? We got here and will get home again on airmiles points flights.
> 
> We are in florida. I am exhausted! But we are happy to be here and enjoying the nice weather. I guess it will make up for all the airmiles I am not earning this weekend.



Hi Hon
I hope you have a Blast and guess what?,,, you are missing the "ice storm" of the season!!
YEAH!!!!
Have fun but remember to rest too.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hello all!
I have already earned almost 5000 AM this year and it's all because of this thread. Thank you to all of you. I love following the conversations about upcoming vacations.
Great shopping trip to Sobey's today. $60 and earned 189 AM.
Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> Heads up on another exclusive offer, Shell/Coke/AM promo in email today, heading "Buy a Coke get 25 airmiles".  No idea how much a Coke would cost there, but this might help bring the cost down for someone.
> 
> View attachment 316126


 I got this too. It says max 5 transactions in a day. Sounds like in 4 days I can get the 500AM for my “earn 500AM get 250” offer....


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I got this too. It says max 5 transactions in a day. Sounds like in 4 days I can get the 500AM for my “earn 500AM get 250” offer....



Hi Hon
So is this a targeted deal where you have to have received the email to be able to collect 25 airmiles with a 500ml purchase of Coke?
I would love this email.
Good luck earning your special offer.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Travel voucher question...

Does anyone know if you can use the vouchers towards the Daily Service Charges for cruises if I pay for them up front at the time of booking my cruise?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> So is this a targeted deal where you have to have received the email to be able to collect 25 airmiles with a 500ml purchase of Coke?
> I would love this email.
> Good luck earning your special offer.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Unfortunately this says it's another non-transferable/targetted offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No targeted offers from AM for either of our cards but i did get the most ludicrous suggestion from them, click on the link in the email to get to this*
**
*We all know that 95 cash miles will give you $10.00 off a purchase so why on earth would i want to do THIS!?!? 100 miles would cost me TWENTY DOLLARS???(tell me if my math is off... I've been known to be wrong a time or 2 before  )*
**

***ETA this is a SALE price normally they cost $0.30/mile*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *No targeted offers from AM for either of our cards but i did get the most ludicrous suggestion from them, click on the link in the email to get to this*
> *View attachment 316242*
> *We all know that 95 cash miles will give you $10.00 off a purchase so why on earth would i want to do THIS!?!? 100 miles would cost me TWENTY DOLLARS???(tell me if my math is off... I've been known to be wrong a time or 2 before  )*
> *View attachment 316247*
> 
> ***ETA this is a SALE price normally they cost $0.30/mile*


Your math is right, but AMs is crazy. Let me spend double what I am getting back....makes sense....unfortunately there will be some to fall for it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *No targeted offers from AM for either of our cards but i did get the most ludicrous suggestion from them, click on the link in the email to get to this*
> *View attachment 316242*
> *We all know that 95 cash miles will give you $10.00 off a purchase so why on earth would i want to do THIS!?!? 100 miles would cost me TWENTY DOLLARS???(tell me if my math is off... I've been known to be wrong a time or 2 before  )*
> *View attachment 316247*
> 
> ***ETA this is a SALE price normally they cost $0.30/mile*



Math looks good to me. The only useful part of this I see is that they are "instantly deposited to your dream account".

So if you are short a few points and need to redeem now, for whatever reason ... flights finally available and you are short a few points and don't want to lose the opportunity, some family emergency so need a flight now, short points for a promo and it's the last day etc., then this could be useful.


----------



## isabellea

Last year I bought 200 at 0.20$ (same sale) because that is what I was missing to get my last WDW kid ticket (Canadian tickets) and I was so afraid they would disappear since the adult ones had disappeared from the website. For me the 40$ was worth it to get my ticket since it was early June and the WDW sale had ended.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *No targeted offers from AM for either of our cards but i did get the most ludicrous suggestion from them, click on the link in the email to get to this*
> *View attachment 316242*
> *We all know that 95 cash miles will give you $10.00 off a purchase so why on earth would i want to do THIS!?!? 100 miles would cost me TWENTY DOLLARS???(tell me if my math is off... I've been known to be wrong a time or 2 before  )*
> *View attachment 316247*
> 
> ***ETA this is a SALE price normally they cost $0.30/mile*


They have this sale fairly often.  Personally, I don't think $20 for 100 AM is that bad.   If you think about how much you would have to spend in a normal week to earn 100 AM, it's a decent offer.  Yes, I realize that you would be getting something (groceries, pharmacy etc) for that money but in those average weeks where there is no ice cream deal or something similar you wouldn't come close to that 100 miles without spending a lot of money.  Does that make sense? It did in my head.

ETA:  there is no reason to buy miles unless you need to redeem for something right now.  Also, if comparing to last weeks ice cream deal it's almost equivalent.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> They have this sale fairly often.  Personally, I don't think $20 for 100 AM is that bad.   If you think about how much you would have to spend in a normal week to earn 100 AM, it's a decent offer.  Yes, I realize that you would be getting something (groceries, pharmacy etc) for that money but in those average weeks where there is no ice cream deal or something similar you wouldn't come close to that 100 miles without spending a lot of money.  Does that make sense? It did in my head.
> 
> ETA:  there is no reason to buy miles unless you need to redeem for something right now.  Also, if comparing to last weeks ice cream deal it's almost equivalent.


*For us it would NEVER be a good deal to buy miles since we don't buy things to strictly earn the miles, we alter our spending habits to maximize the number we collect but rarely have we ever bought something we don't need simply because there is a bonus ( i say rarely because there was that one deal last year on those Cheesecake single serving things ) We do have some very lean earning weeks that stretch into months but I will even let big bonuses pass if we can't afford the money outlay for the pursuit. We aren't as diligent at collecting as some of you are, this thread and the others are really just a way to keep me out of trouble *

* Makes perfect sense if you are very close to a reward that you are worried about disappearing (the Disney tickets are an excellent example)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *For us it would NEVER be a good deal to buy miles since we don't buy things to strictly earn the miles, we alter our spending habits to maximize the number we collect but rarely have we ever bought something we don't need simply because there is a bonus ( i say rarely because there was that one deal last year on those Cheesecake single serving things ) We do have some very lean earning weeks that stretch into months but I will even let big bonuses pass if we can't afford the money outlay for the pursuit. We aren't as diligent at collecting as some of you are, this thread and the others are really just a way to keep me out of trouble *
> 
> * Makes perfect sense if you are very close to a reward that you are worried about disappearing (the Disney tickets are an excellent example)*


I hear ya.....I work  under contract in health care and in the winter months there are outbreaks. So far this year I have been off, without pay, for nine weeks.  I will admit that from time to time I do buy things for the AM. Usually, it's something I shouldn't be buying just like that cheesecake last year.   I've never bought anything that could not be used but I have paid more for something.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I hear ya.....I work  under contract in health care and in the winter months there are outbreaks. So far this year I have been off, without pay, for nine weeks.  I will admit that from time to time I do buy things for the AM. Usually, it's something I shouldn't be buying just like that cheesecake last year.   I've never bought anything that could not be used but I have paid more for something.


I loved those cheesecake thingies. Yummm. (I didn't share, either. )


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Remember how we were talking about our husbands being clueless about our points strategies??? (sorry mort, I know not all men are created equal...). Today I send dh with a specific list to shoppers for some bonus points on things that were loaded to my card.  Well he comes back all proud that he only spent $3 on $63 worth of stuff.  What?!??!?!?  He said, oh, the guy said there was a promo (spend your points event), and I assumed that's why you gave me the card.  Ugh.  So instead of getting my bonus points, now I'm down 50,000.  So annoying.


----------



## osully

No Sobeys for me this week. I missed out on the Friday only offers yesterday as we were on our way home from a road trip and I couldn't really bother to bug my husband to stop by when we were home! 

I ended up spending $114 ($14 over my usual weekly grocery budget) at FreshCo instead and stocking up on several things cheaper there than at Sobeys!

I think it's funny though that Compliments ground turkey is $3.99 at Sobeys and $4.00 at FreshCo. Who comes up with this?!


----------



## bababear_50

Just hanging out hoping the power stays on,,,when will Spring arrive?
On the way home from Niagara Falls I grabbed a few boxes of Prime Chicken and some Lays potato Chips at Sobeys ( Fri 13th sale). (Maple Leaf bacon was on sale for $3.99).
I am being a bit more selective with my purchases since going half time in February,,however I have to admit I did buy a lot of ice cream sandwich.
Stay warm and safe everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> Remember how we were talking about our husbands being clueless about our points strategies??? (sorry mort, I know not all men are created equal...). Today I send dh with a specific list to shoppers for some bonus points on things that were loaded to my card.  Well he comes back all proud that he only spent $3 on $63 worth of stuff.  What?!??!?!?  He said, oh, the guy said there was a promo (spend your points event), and I assumed that's why you gave me the card.  Ugh.  So instead of getting my bonus points, now I'm down 50,000.  So annoying.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> Remember how we were talking about our husbands being clueless about our points strategies??? (sorry mort, I know not all men are created equal...). Today I send dh with a specific list to shoppers for some bonus points on things that were loaded to my card.  Well he comes back all proud that he only spent $3 on $63 worth of stuff.  What?!??!?!?  He said, oh, the guy said there was a promo (spend your points event), and I assumed that's why you gave me the card.  Ugh.  So instead of getting my bonus points, now I'm down 50,000.  So annoying.




Oh My Goodness!!!
Last year my son said he wanted to get something on airmiles for just a few miles,,,ah nope he used all my miles for two tickets to a soccer game and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yep he took my Ex, his Dad for a great evening out. I do love him and he is a great son....BUT I have changed my airmiles PIN.

Hugs Hon!
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> I loved those cheesecake thingies. Yummm. (I didn't share, either. )


Did you hide them in the back of the fridge too?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Remember how we were talking about our husbands being clueless about our points strategies??? (sorry mort, I know not all men are created equal...). Today I send dh with a specific list to shoppers for some bonus points on things that were loaded to my card.  Well he comes back all proud that he only spent $3 on $63 worth of stuff.  What?!??!?!?  He said, oh, the guy said there was a promo (spend your points event), and I assumed that's why you gave me the card.  Ugh.  So instead of getting my bonus points, now I'm down 50,000.  So annoying.








Classic example in my house.....mine doesn't listen to ANYTHING, he used a bunch of cash miles at Metro when he was sent to buy some items to earn miles.  I sent him with a written list and the flyer with the items circled in black sharpie. He got the correct items but  I guarantee that when the cashier asked him if he wanted to redeem X amount of cash miles he had absolutely no idea what she said and his stock response is 'ya, sure'.  When he got home he says to me that he couldn't figure out why it was so cheap.  So my lesson was learned....LOCK THE CASH MILES.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Classic example in my house.....mine doesn't listen to ANYTHING, he used a bunch of cash miles at Metro when he was sent to buy some items to earn miles.  I sent him with a written list and the flyer with the items circled in black sharpie. He got the correct items but  I guarantee that when the cashier asked him if he wanted to redeem X amount of cash miles he had absolutely no idea what she said and his stock response is 'ya, sure'.  When he got home he says to me that he couldn't figure out why it was so cheap.  So my lesson was learned....LOCK THE CASH MILES.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> Classic example in my house.....mine doesn't listen to ANYTHING, he used a bunch of cash miles at Metro when he was sent to buy some items to earn miles.  I sent him with a written list and the flyer with the items circled in black sharpie. He got the correct items but  I guarantee that when the cashier asked him if he wanted to redeem X amount of cash miles he had absolutely no idea what she said and his stock response is 'ya, sure'.  When he got home he says to me that he couldn't figure out why it was so cheap.  So my lesson was learned....LOCK THE CASH MILES.



ROFL!
Yeah, my AM cash is locked, but I don't think we can lock PC Optimum, can we? (Which you learned all too well....)


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> ROFL!
> Yeah, my AM cash is locked, but I don't think we can lock PC Optimum, can we? (Which you learned all too well....)


Still no way to lock PC.  I'm working on draining my PC....got another $50 GC yesterday.   Gosh, I did the frantic before the storm shop yesterday and came home with the stupidest groceries ever.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!
> Last year my son said he wanted to get something on airmiles for just a few miles,,,ah nope he used all my miles for two tickets to a soccer game and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yep he took my Ex, his Dad for a great evening out. I do love him and he is a great son....BUT I have changed my airmiles PIN.
> 
> Hugs Hon!
> Mel


OMG - ok, you got me beat. LOL.  My dh doesn't know my AM pin.  A few years back he was telling me about the nice golf clubs his friend from work got from AM.  He said "I didn't know you could get stuff like that from AM". That's all I needed to hear to know he will never get my pin number!!! lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I find it freakishly too easy for someone to use our reward points that only require tapping the card. If i drop/lose my card (or in the case of PC Optimum my key chain) anyone can use it and not be required to use a PIN. If our credit cards are used in error thru TapnGo the company will reimburse us if we didn't do it (happened once, simply called MC and said, nope i wasn't in Saskatoon yesterday and it was reversed and they sent me a new card) but with these reward programmes? Not so easy as some of you are dealing with! I think it would be simple to have us use a PIN to confirm we want to use them (but then I tend to be rather simplistic in my thinking most days  )*

*I seriously think the soccer game is the WORSE-BEST example of someone using some points, in my house there would be hell to pay! I bet there were more than a few choice words exchanged over THAT!*


----------



## TD1516

Newbie here asking for advice.  Husband decided that going to Mexico and Caribbean is too dangerous so we are now taking our daughter to WDW next year.  I have been stalking this board for a month now.  But I have  question about cash miles  vs dream miles. I thought that putting everything in dream miles would be an excellent idea. So that we could get the tickets through air miles. But now I'm wondering since the values are apparently supposed to go up and by the time we go what if they're sold out. That maybe we should be putting everything to 100% cash miles. And then when we do grocery shops at Sobeys also tack on the Disney gift cards. As for some reason I never saw the thread that you could use Disney gift cards from Canada at Disney World. I'm definitely going to have to make sure I do that with my PC points since I have 700,000 PC points right now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I find it freakishly too easy for someone to use our reward points that only require tapping the card. If i drop/lose my card (or in the case of PC Optimum my key chain) anyone can use it and not be required to use a PIN. If our credit cards are used in error thru TapnGo the company will reimburse us if we didn't do it (happened once, simply called MC and said, nope i wasn't in Saskatoon yesterday and it was reversed and they sent me a new card) but with these reward programmes? Not so easy as some of you are dealing with! I think it would be simple to have us use a PIN to confirm we want to use them (but then I tend to be rather simplistic in my thinking most days  )*
> 
> *I seriously think the soccer game is the WORSE-BEST example of someone using some points, in my house there would be hell to pay! I bet there were more than a few choice words exchanged over THAT!*


Your thinking is not simplistic at all.  If PC would even go to a similar system as AM Cash Miles(lock/unlock online)  things could  be better.  I think there are a few easy ways for them to secure accounts and make it more difficult to steal points.  I don't for a minute believe the excuse I was given for my PC points being stolen which was that the thief gained access to my info and password through another online source.  I don't have the same password on everything so that doesn't wash.  I think that someone hacked their system. If it weren't something along that line then how come they have an entire department working on resolving/restoring the accounts and how come it's takes so long?


----------



## dancin Disney style

TD1516 said:


> Newbie here asking for advice.  Husband decided that going to Mexico and Caribbean is too dangerous so we are now taking our daughter to WDW next year.  I have been stalking this board for a month now.  But I have  question about cash miles  vs dream miles. I thought that putting everything in dream miles would be an excellent idea. So that we could get the tickets through air miles. But now I'm wondering since the values are apparently supposed to go up and by the time we go what if they're sold out. That maybe we should be putting everything to 100% cash miles. And then when we do grocery shops at Sobeys also tack on the Disney gift cards. As for some reason I never saw the thread that you could use Disney gift cards from Canada at Disney World. I'm definitely going to have to make sure I do that with my PC points since I have 700,000 PC points right now.


First off....Welcome!
Second, if you didn't read the entire thread which being as long as it is I would think that you didn't....DO NOT allow your PC Optimum points to build up any longer, cash them out as fast as possible.  I had all of mine stolen at the beginning of March...230,000.  It is a known problem and there is no way to secure your account against it.  I have since gotten my points back but it has been a bit of an ordeal.  There are other stories about this here as well.  If you want to cash out in the form of gift cards you certainly can but you have to do it along with grocery purchases.  Example: buy $100 worth or more of groceries and add in a $100 gift card then at time of payment redeem 100,000 PC points.  Make sense?  If you want more info just PM me...we have rehashed it here a few times and I'm sure everyone is sick of me by now. 

If you are meaning that WDW tickets will not be available when you want to redeem AM for them....they are almost always available.  The times they are not are while they have sold out and are waiting for new stock.  Park tickets are one of the top items that AM sends out.

BTW....out of curiosity why does your DH think Mexico and the Caribbean are unsafe?


----------



## bababear_50

So a couple of cash airmiles questions please.
If I have 475 (95x5) cash airmiles can I buy a $50.00 Disney gift card at Rexall?
Could I use one of those Rexall $10.00 gift coupons in this transaction?

Thanks and Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So a couple of cash airmiles questions please.
> If I have 475 (95x5) cash airmiles can I buy a $50.00 Disney gift card at Rexall?
> Could I use one of those Rexall $10.00 gift coupons in this transaction?
> 
> Thanks and Hugs
> Mel


*That would be a hard no, one of the first loop holes they closed after the cash mile programme was compromised. Here's the Terms & conditions for using Cash Miles*


*Terms and Conditions*
* Use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases at participating AIR MILES Partner locations to a maximum of $750 (7,125 Cash Miles) per day (gift cards and near-cash products are excluded and other exclusions may also apply); maximum of $60 per transaction (570 Cash Miles), up to 5 eligible transactions totalling $300 per day at Shell; and online at airmiles.ca/cash in increments of 95 Cash Miles for every $10 worth of value from participating Reward Partners to a maximum of $750 (7,125 Cash Miles) per day. eVouchers can be used at participating Reward Partners' locations in Canada only. See specific eVoucher Reward page for details and any restrictions. You must have accumulated sufficient Cash Miles in your Collector Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases and eVouchers.*

*Terms for using the $10 Rexall gift coupons: (i think this could be one of those "chuck a gift card in with your purchases" ??)*

*Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall Pharma Plus locations.￼ *Minimum $25 purchase *
*required before taxes, after discounts.￼ Excludes prescriptions, products containing codeine, *
*insulin, Rexall/PharmaPlus Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, lottery, postal services and stamps, *
*transit tickets, baby diapers, baby formula, adult meal supplements, prepaid phone cards, *
*photo finishing, tobacco products and taxes.￼ No cash value.￼ Can not be replaced if lost or *
*stolen.￼ One coupon per customer per transaction per day*
.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TD1516 said:


> Newbie here asking for advice.  Husband decided that going to Mexico and Caribbean is too dangerous so we are now taking our daughter to WDW next year.  I have been stalking this board for a month now.  But I have  question about cash miles  vs dream miles. I thought that putting everything in dream miles would be an excellent idea. So that we could get the tickets through air miles. But now I'm wondering since the values are apparently supposed to go up and by the time we go what if they're sold out. That maybe we should be putting everything to 100% cash miles. And then when we do grocery shops at Sobeys also tack on the Disney gift cards. As for some reason I never saw the thread that you could use Disney gift cards from Canada at Disney World. I'm definitely going to have to make sure I do that with my PC points since I have 700,000 PC points right now.


*First things first here, you picked the BEST place on the DISboards to start posting, this is a great community to join  *
**

*I do my best to keep the first post up-to-date with links to current flyers and any coupons that might come in handy at Rexall. I also change the title of the thread to reflect where the conversation about those flyers starts, hopefully eliminating the need to wade thru almost 600 pages of info *

*As was mentioned above the Disney tickets have been on the AM site for a very long time and are a great way to save $$ on what is a very expensive trip. You will see them disappear and then reappear on a fairly regular basis but that's only to deal with the stock of tickets they currently have (or don't have) in stock. Once they get more from Disney they will show up again (with the understanding that the number of miles needed to redeem will more than likely show a huge increase!) If you decide to use your miles for tickets the suggestion has been that you redeem as you have the miles in your account rather than waiting until you have enough for your entire family. However, things have changed slightly now that tickets have expiry dates on them, meaning you might want to wait until you have a ballpark idea of when you will be going.*

*Jump into the conversation and ask question, pick up hints and share your successes (and failures!) with us, the hunt is more fun with friends!*


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Jacqueline,,
I guess I could use them (cash airmiles) to pay for my grocery shopping and then take the grocery shopping money and buy the Disney Gift cards. I am just trying to work around the CAD to USD exchange rates for next holiday.
Thanks again for posting all the info
Big Hugs Mel


----------



## TD1516

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....out of curiosity why does your DH think Mexico and the Caribbean are unsafe?






He thinks it is unsafe because of the incidents in playa del Carmen and Jamaica had issues a few months back.  He isn't interested in trying anywhere else.  Our 4 year old was all set on seeing a beach but then he had to show her countless youtube videos on WDW.  Ugh.  Going to wdw was never a part of my life plan....but for our daughter I will suck it up.

I can't get over how expensive it is. I have high room standards...but not at those prices.

We were planning on Dec 2019 as I can't do the heat or rain but with star wars opening I don't want to go when there are mega crowds..


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Your thinking is not simplistic at all.  If PC would even go to a similar system as AM Cash Miles(lock/unlock online)  things could  be better.  I think there are a few easy ways for them to secure accounts and make it more difficult to steal points.  I don't for a minute believe the excuse I was given for my PC points being stolen which was that the thief gained access to my info and password through another online source.  I don't have the same password on everything so that doesn't wash.  I think that someone hacked their system. If it weren't something along that line then how come they have an entire department working on resolving/restoring the accounts and how come it's takes so long?


http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/pc-optimum-theft-points-loblaws-rewards-program-1.4611785

Saw this in the paper this morning. Just more evidence to show they have a problem on their hands.


----------



## ebharris

TD1516 said:


> He thinks it is unsafe because of the incidents in playa del Carmen and Jamaica had issues a few months back.  He isn't interested in trying anywhere else.  Our 4 year old was all set on seeing a beach but then he had to show her countless youtube videos on WDW.  Ugh.  Going to wdw was never a part of my life plan....but for our daughter I will suck it up.
> 
> I can't get over how expensive it is. I have high room standards...but not at those prices.
> 
> We were planning on Dec 2019 as I can't do the heat or rain but with star wars opening I don't want to go when there are mega crowds..



Welcome! 

We have been to Mexico, Turks and Caicos, Florida, California and Barbados on hot vacations....all with kids, and are going back to California this summer because we loved it so much. It also felt safest to us.

Beaches, sun, water, heat (but not crazy heat), and Disneyland. We love San Diego, so built a 2 week trip to include it, as well as beaches, and 5 days at Disneyland.

So, think about California! I’m happy to tell you my thoughts on it vs. WDW in a message if you want more info!


----------



## isabellea

TD1516 said:


> We were planning on Dec 2019 as I can't do the heat or rain but with star wars opening I don't want to go when there are mega crowds..



FYI, December 2019 will probably be one of the worst time to go since SWland opening in late 2019. If you cannot stand heat or rain, I would also choose Disneyland instead. Not as hot as FL and while rain is a possibility like everywhere else in the country, less chance of torrential rain like in FL when there's a tropical storm or hurricane.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TD1516 said:


> He thinks it is unsafe because of the incidents in playa del Carmen and Jamaica had issues a few months back.  He isn't interested in trying anywhere else.  Our 4 year old was all set on seeing a beach but then he had to show her countless youtube videos on WDW.  Ugh.  Going to wdw was never a part of my life plan....but for our daughter I will suck it up.
> 
> I can't get over how expensive it is. I have high room standards...but not at those prices.
> 
> We were planning on Dec 2019 as I can't do the heat or rain but with star wars opening I don't want to go when there are mega crowds..


I was just in Playa Del Carmen...days before the bombing.  Which was proven to be insurance fraud. Anyway, whether it be Mexico or some other place the media jumps all over any little tidbit and blows it out of proportion.  Does you DH think that nothing has ever happened at WDW?  Bad things can happen anyplace, anytime....and do.  I'm not trying to be harsh that's just the reality.

I'm also a bit of a hotel snob and most of the time we stay at a value resort at WDW.  No time is spent in the room so that level does just fine.  You can always stay offsite to get more for your money.


----------



## TD1516

I have tried telling him that things can happen anywhere. But to no avail. The only thing he is worried about is the alligators. But it's still not enough to change his mind. Plus now our daughter has her heart set on Disney World.

We would definitely be staying on site. I would either stay at one of the renovated values or Coronado just because he loves that they have a Keurig machine.  I just have to study the weather and try and figure out decent time to go because Star Wars time is definitely not the time to be going.

He actually did look into Disneyland. But he seems to think that Disneyland is more suitable for a boy rather than a girl. Something about less princesses and emphasis on the princesses more Marvel type things for boys.


----------



## mort1331

TD1516 said:


> I have tried telling him that things can happen anywhere. But to no avail. The only thing he is worried about is the alligators. But it's still not enough to change his mind. Plus now our daughter has her heart set on Disney World.
> 
> We would definitely be staying on site. I would either stay at one of the renovated values or Coronado just because he loves that they have a Keurig machine.  I just have to study the weather and try and figure out decent time to go because Star Wars time is definitely not the time to be going.
> 
> He actually did look into Disneyland. But he seems to think that Disneyland is more suitable for a boy rather than a girl. Something about less princesses and emphasis on the princesses more Marvel type things for boys.


So welcome to the boards.
Just be careful, this type of trip is exactly how my wife and I felt with our oldest one when she was 3. We now go 2 a year and are members of DVC. This Aug we are off to Disneyland for the first time.
To get a bit of Disney and beach, why not try the cruise, amazing time, our first cruise ever and leaving our kids in their own play area and having adult time was the best of all worlds.
If WDW if your looking start to mid Dec crowds should not be too bad. To up the room stay if you want there is DVC rooms you can rent. There is a very reliable board on DIS for rent/trade.
Good luck and ask lots of questions.


----------



## TD1516

mort1331 said:


> So welcome to the boards.
> Just be careful, this type of trip is exactly how my wife and I felt with our oldest one when she was 3. We now go 2 a year and are members of DVC. This Aug we are off to Disneyland for the first time.
> To get a bit of Disney and beach, why not try the cruise, amazing time, our first cruise ever and leaving our kids in their own play area and having adult time was the best of all worlds.
> If WDW if your looking start to mid Dec crowds should not be too bad. To up the room stay if you want there is DVC rooms you can rent. There is a very reliable board on DIS for rent/trade.
> Good luck and ask lots of questions.



Thanks!!
I will have to look into DVC, that isn't something that ever even crossed my mind. Cruises are just not for us.
The reason I am crossing December out as unfortunately is December of next year and Star Wars is supposed to open at the end of next year at some point. Unfortunately all of our holiday time has already been booked for this year.


----------



## isabellea

Quick question for those that get Starbucks electronic GCs from Airmiles with their cash miles. 

We're leaving for California on Saturday and DH is a big fan of Starbucks on vacation. I was thinking on getting some *free* Starbucks money with his AM cash miles and I was wondering what is the best way to proceed?!? Can I transfer or enter the electronic GC on his app? Should I somehow transfer the money on a physical GC? Also, can we use those to buy the You Are Here mugs?


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> Quick question for those that get Starbucks electronic GCs from Airmiles with their cash miles.
> 
> We're leaving for California on Saturday and DH is a big fan of Starbucks on vacation. I was thinking on getting some *free* Starbucks money with his AM cash miles and I was wondering what is the best way to proceed?!? Can I transfer or enter the electronic GC on his app? Should I somehow transfer the money on a physical GC? Also, can we use those to buy the You Are Here mugs?



Hi Hon
When I cash them out I just add them to an existing card I have. I am not sure about the app though as I have never tried that.
You receive an email with a code and an option to add it to your existing card is offered.


PS Have a great Holiday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else sick of the grip winter seems to have on us this year??? We hadn't left the house since Friday so the fridge was a tad empty .. it took almost 40 minutes to chisel the car off before we could even think about moving it out onto the ice rink that our street is right now.  I've had it wearing the winter coat and actually needing to walk like a duck so i don't fall down*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else sick of the grip winter seems to have on us this year??? We hadn't left the house since Friday so the fridge was a tad empty .. it took almost 40 minutes to chisel the car off before we could even think about moving it out onto the ice rink that our street is right now.  I've had it wearing the winter coat and actually needing to walk like a duck so i don't fall down*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me!!!!
I finally made a quick trip to get some Wendy's for the sons.
We have electric heat and I am so sick of having the heat on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
Come on SPRING!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

No school today because of the ice storm so I ordered a pizza and gave the poor delivery guy an extra tip.


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> When I cash them out I just add them to an existing card I have. I am not sure about the app though as I have never tried that.
> You receive an email with a code and an option to add it to your existing card is offered.
> PS Have a great Holiday!
> Hugs Mel



Thanks! I will tell DH to go to Starbucks after work then and buy a GC. How do you transfer the funds to the GC?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Me!!!!
> I finally made a quick trip to get some Wendy's for the sons.
> We have electric heat and I am so sick of having the heat on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> Come on SPRING!!!
> Hugs Mel


*OMG us too with the electric heat .. holy $$ batman! We only heat the rooms we're in but it's still $$$$ to say nothing of the brutal shock if you forget to turn said heat on BEFORE you plan on watching tv!*


----------



## isabellea

We have a natural gaz furnace (central heating) and fireplace, also natural gaz. We have been running the fireplace daily since November so I expect it will be a costly winter!


----------



## Aladora

isabellea said:


> Quick question for those that get Starbucks electronic GCs from Airmiles with their cash miles.
> 
> We're leaving for California on Saturday and DH is a big fan of Starbucks on vacation. I was thinking on getting some *free* Starbucks money with his AM cash miles and I was wondering what is the best way to proceed?!? Can I transfer or enter the electronic GC on his app? Should I somehow transfer the money on a physical GC? Also, can we use those to buy the You Are Here mugs?



You can order the Airmiles GC and then send it to your DH via email or just order the GC and enter the code + pin into his app on his phone. Super easy and it is my choice for using Cash AM for sure!

When you redeem for the GC, you will get an email that contains this information:



> Receiving your Starbucks Card eGift(s) couldn't be easier.
> 
> Click the "Redeem Now" button(s) above to access your Starbucks eGift(s). Enter your secret code when prompted by copying and pasting into the field provided.  You may print your eGift(s) and go directly into any Starbucks store, or transfer your balance to an existing registered Starbucks Card.
> 
> The Starbucks wordmark and the Starbucks Logo are trademarks of Starbucks Corporation. Starbucks is also the owner of the Copyrights in the Starbucks Logo and the Starbucks Card designs. All rights reserved. Starbucks is not a participating partner or sponsor in this offer.



Once you load the GC into his app then you can use it for anything at Starbucks including the You Are Here Mugs. I have two, one that lives on my desk and I use every day at work! You will also earn stars by using the app but you cannot redeem the stars for free drinks at the SB inside the parks. (DL or DCA)


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG us too with the electric heat .. holy $$ batman! We only heat the rooms we're in but it's still $$$$ to say nothing of the brutal shock if you forget to turn said heat on BEFORE you plan on watching tv!*



Yep when the *BILL* arrives I sit in my backyard with a nice cup of tea and remind myself that I love my garden home.
The problem with electric is it dries you out so much,,, so I now have a fan in the living room circulating the air and in each room a small humidifier running--more electric costs. I am one of those people that likes fresh air when I sleep so I try to leave my bedroom window open a bit but this isn't very economical,,although my doctor agrees it has helped my chronic sinusitis.
I'd love natural gas................................
Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Aladora said:


> You can order the Airmiles GC and then send it to your DH via email or just order the GC and enter the code + pin into his app on his phone. Super easy and it is my choice for using Cash AM for sure!
> 
> When you redeem for the GC, you will get an email that contains this information:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you load the GC into his app then you can use it for anything at Starbucks including the You Are Here Mugs. I have two, one that lives on my desk and I use every day at work! You will also earn stars by using the app but you cannot redeem the stars for free drinks at the SB inside the parks. (DL or DCA)



Thank you so much! I will do just that tonight.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else sick of the grip winter seems to have on us this year??? We hadn't left the house since Friday so the fridge was a tad empty .. it took almost 40 minutes to chisel the car off before we could even think about moving it out onto the ice rink that our street is right now.  I've had it wearing the winter coat and actually needing to walk like a duck so i don't fall down*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Raining here today. All the ice is falling off the trees and the east side of the house. Our power went out at noon for an hour and a half. Decided to go clean the ice off the car. I did something I saw on tv. Got in the car, lowered the window. There was a sheet of ice on the east side of the car. Punched the ice out, so much fun. Put the back window down and was going to punch it out. Slammed the front door shut and the back window ice, blew out.

Yes I am sick of the winter/winter-spring. I am counting down the days until I have some guaranteed sun. It can't come quick enough.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Raining here today. All the ice is falling off the trees and the east side of the house. Our power went out at noon for an hour and a half. Decided to go clean the ice off the car. I did something I saw on tv. Got in the car, lowered the window. There was a sheet of ice on the east side of the car. Punched the ice out, so much fun. Put the back window down and was going to punch it out. Slammed the front door shut and the back window ice, blew out.
> 
> Yes I am sick of the winter/winter-spring. I am counting down the days until I have some guaranteed sun. It can't come quick enough.


My DH works in the auto industry.   Opening your power windows while covered in ice is a great way to damage the window motor. Same with your wipers. You can tear the rubber blade or damage the motor.  Easiest way to deal with ice is to have some spray on ice melter handy....basically it’s liquid salt in a can.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Aladora said:


> You can order the Airmiles GC and then send it to your DH via email or just order the GC and enter the code + pin into his app on his phone. Super easy and it is my choice for using Cash AM for sure!
> 
> When you redeem for the GC, you will get an email that contains this information:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you load the GC into his app then you can use it for anything at Starbucks including the You Are Here Mugs. I have two, one that lives on my desk and I use every day at work! You will also earn stars by using the app but you cannot redeem the stars for free drinks at the SB inside the parks. (DL or DCA)



So does this work the same as Disney GC's?  When using the Starbucks GC's or credit via the app, it converts CAD to USD upon purchase?


----------



## Aladora

Baby Ninja said:


> So does this work the same as Disney GC's?  When using the Starbucks GC's or credit via the app, it converts CAD to USD upon purchase?



As far as I remember, when you open the app in the US, your card balance shows in US$.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> My DH works in the auto industry.   Opening your power windows while covered in ice is a great way to damage the window motor. Same with your wipers. You can tear the rubber blade or damage the motor.  Easiest way to deal with ice is to have some spray on ice melter handy....basically it’s liquid salt in a can.



Good to know. I won't be doing that again, but it was fun while it lasted. I made sure the ice had a thin layer of water beneath it before I tried to open the window. I guess I got lucky this time. Lesson learned.


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> When I cash them out I just add them to an existing card I have. I am not sure about the app though as I have never tried that.
> You receive an email with a code and an option to add it to your existing card is offered.
> 
> 
> PS Have a great Holiday!
> Hugs Mel



I add them to my card on the website when logged in. It’s usable in the app, it will show a new card for your reward amount. I think that’s the only way to do it.

You can then transfer it to your main gold card if you want.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes cold....it got down to 19 last night here in Orlando.  It made me think twice about hitting the pool at 10PM.  I made the mistake of taking a light jacket over to Disney Board Walk this evening and boy am I regretting it .  I have to come home to Ottawa tomorrow though so that will be a bit rough


----------



## Baby Ninja

Aladora said:


> As far as I remember, when you open the app in the US, your card balance shows in US$.



Ok. Thanks!  Worth a try on our next visit!



We’re not huge SB fans though that’s all there is for decent java in the parks and the total can really add up fast!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Yes cold....it got down to 19 last night here in Orlando.  It made me think twice about hitting the pool at 10PM.  I made the mistake of taking a light jacket over to Disney Board Walk this evening and boy am I regretting it .  I have to come home to Ottawa tomorrow though so that will be a bit rough


*Alright, that's enough out of you !*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Yes cold....it got down to 19 last night here in Orlando.  It made me think twice about hitting the pool at 10PM.  I made the mistake of taking a light jacket over to Disney Board Walk this evening and boy am I regretting it .  I have to come home to Ottawa tomorrow though so that will be a bit rough



Pool Party!!!
Get in that Pool right now!!!
Hugs Hon--hope you are having a blast!


----------



## bababear_50

Baby Ninja said:


> Ok. Thanks!  Worth a try on our next visit!
> 
> 
> 
> We’re not huge SB fans though that’s all there is for decent java in the parks and the total can really add up fast!



 I am not a fan of Starbucks coffee BUT their pastries and breakfast sandwiches are good.
They have fresh fruit available also,,and the protein Bistro boxes are a good late night snack.
My favorite morning drink is a strawberry banana smoothie.
Late at night a Tall English breakfast tea is nice.
Can you tell I use Starbucks to offset my food bill at Disney.
Have a look at their Menu here:
http://allears.net/dining/location/starbucks-west-side
http://allears.net/dining/location/starbucks-marketplace

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Good to know. I won't be doing that again, but it was fun while it lasted. I made sure the ice had a thin layer of water beneath it before I tried to open the window. I guess I got lucky this time. Lesson learned.


I learned the hard way


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just a tip.  When we were staking out seats/viewing for HEA, a few in our group walked down to SB on Main Street and grabs some panini sandwiches and drinks from SB and just ate those for dinner.  The gift cards could come in handy for times like that.  Plus, if you are TIRED of eating crap at the parks, a nice light fresh sandwich fits the bill.


----------



## DucksDad

Here’s my poor antenna topper yesterday morning.


Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else sick of the grip winter seems to have on us this year??? We hadn't left the house since Friday so the fridge was a tad empty .. it took almost 40 minutes to chisel the car off before we could even think about moving it out onto the ice rink that our street is right now.  I've had it wearing the winter coat and actually needing to walk like a duck so i don't fall down*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AngelDisney

DucksDad said:


> View attachment 317237
> Here’s my poor antenna topper yesterday morning.



Wizard Mickey turns into Princess Minnie with the magic of nature!


----------



## mab2012

ottawamom said:


> Our power went out at noon for an hour and a half.



You were relatively lucky.  Our power in rural Kanata was out Sunday evening into early morning, 6+ hours.  That's the second time in as many weeks; the wind storm a couple of weeks back put us out for 11 hours.  Worst is that we are on well water, so no power == no water.  We do at least have a gas fireplace, so we don't freeze.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Yes cold....it got down to 19 last night here in Orlando.  It made me think twice about hitting the pool at 10PM.  I made the mistake of taking a light jacket over to Disney Board Walk this evening and boy am I regretting it .  I have to come home to Ottawa tomorrow though so that will be a bit rough



So jealous.  We caught a cold snap in Orlando in March; most days it didn't get much warmer than 19.  I made the mistake of NOT taking a light jacket on a couple of days, and really did regret it.

Count me in with those who have had enough.  Happy to see the forecast looking a little more reasonable for the weekend!


----------



## bababear_50

Well it may not feel like Spring BUT I have been doing Spring cleaning. I lost an important form that my employer signed approving my recent work/conference. Yep I went through every nook and cranny in this place and could not find it. 
So I call my work rep and YEAH!!!! they have a scanned copy so I should be ok,,Phew!!! what a relief!
Now let's hope the grocery stores are ready for some Spring shoppers. 




Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Well Sobeys Ontario and Metro don't have much to offer this week.


----------



## bababear_50

My vote would be for Foodland this week
Foodland On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all

Sobeys Ont.
They say 1320 airmiles available so I am think an in store look might be worth it.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all

Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Wow! It's going to be a tough hunt this week. Good thing I have lots of ice cream to eat in the freezer.


----------



## Silvermist999

I'm hoping that there's some good AM offers on gift cards in the coming weeks, just in time for Mother's Day.

I'm just thankful the sun's finally out today! Enough with ice and snow!


----------



## Days In the Sun




----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic has the $200 gift card/ 100 miles Thurs-Sat...at least it's SOMETHING!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link to the coupon for Rexall (really wish there was either a LnG offer or 1/2 way decent offers in the flyer to combine with it though)*

*Spend $50 get 100 AM valid Thursday April 19th ONLY*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> My vote would be for Foodland this week
> Foodland On
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all
> 
> Sobeys Ont.
> They say 1320 airmiles available so I am think an in store look might be worth it.
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all
> 
> Metro Flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-19-to-25/all
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel...looks like I will be stopping at either Sobeys or Foodland this week to pick up some Kobo gift cards...Get 35AM for a $25 GC and 70 AM for a $50 GC...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly update to the flyer links in the first post and the Duck's musings about the deals (or lack of in this week's case!)*
*Sobeys:*
*Western Flyer*

*Friday- Sunday spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Flamingo chicken wings/fries/popcorn combo Buy 2 get 20 AM (no price mentioned, & is it Flamingo or Chicken  )*
*Schneiders Pepperettes/ lunchnsnack sticks buy 2 get 15 AM (no price)*
*Freybe Pepperoni buy 2 get 10 AM (again, no price)*
*Villagio bread/buns $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Roots & Kobo gift cards: $25 get get 30 AM or $50 get 70 AM*
*Some household cleaners $3 buy 3 get 25 AM*
*Several pharmacy items with what looks like big bonus miles but with no price mentioned it's hard to tell!*
*Have you been driven to drink over the weather? Spend $150 on liquor get 150 AM plus several items with bonus miles*
*Ontario has the same Roots & Kobo gift card offer as above. I agree with Mel that an instore trip is required since the flyer has only 4 offers + the gift cards*

*Same Roots & kobo gift card offer*
*Also requires in-store looking this flyer has ONE offer but the comment "1320 miles in store"*

*Atlantic Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday buy a $200 gift card get 100 AMSome cheeses, spend $10 get 25 AM*
*Single serve prepared meals $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Classico sauces $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*You have a bunch of really pathetic offers that either fall just short of 1:1 or stupidly below .. careful reading of tags!*
*Foodland*
*Ontario:*

*Schneiders products ranging from 4/$10 to $7.99 buy 6 get 75 AM*
*Same Roots & Kobo gift card offer as Sobeys*
*Several *almost* 1:1 offers*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Some General Mills products (too many to mention) ranging from 2/$5 - $5.99 spend $15 get 30 AM*
*Pinesol $4 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Like everywhere else, really bad offers falling waaay short of 1:1*
*Metro Ontario:Holy bad offers Batman!!*

*Frozen fish $6.99 get 2 (yes TWO) AM*
*Lots, like TONS more similiar to that ratio*
*Some tortilla chips/dip 2/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*The BIG back page offers?? Yeah, not this week -- Kcup McDee $19.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Mayo, Tea, Margarine $4.99 buy 3 get 30 AM*

*WOW, what a terrible hunting week, the Duck might just stay home *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup. I'm hoping my My Offers are better.  And I hope they post correctly.   Crossing my fingers Superstore has a spend threshold event.  I'm not liking how they changed the points earned. Most of mine used to be for every $x, get x points. Now, they have a limit on the amount needed to be spent (i.e., for every $8 in rice, get 600 points) in stead of every $2 in rice, get 200 points.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup. I'm hoping my My Offers are better.  And I hope they post correctly.   Crossing my fingers Superstore has a spend threshold event.  I'm not liking how they changed the points earned. Most of mine used to be for every $x, get x points. Now, they have a limit on the amount needed to be spent (i.e., for every $8 in rice, get 600 points) in stead of every $2 in rice, get 200 points.



Same here. It's not worth it for me to shop at Superstore anymore. I now only shop there when I'm really strapped for time and want to use Click and Collect.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I know some of you have used AM for car rental.  I'm looking at a possible trip to WDW at the end of August.  For a 10 day rental it's only 3010 miles and $95 in tax. I have no idea if that's a good deal but I like it and would go for it.  When I rent I never have to take any insurance because I'm covered on my credit card for part of it and my home car policy for the other part.  My question is....what does everyone do about insurance because I have to assume that my CC won't cover me because I'm not paying for the rental?


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I know some of you have used AM for car rental.  I'm looking at a possible trip to WDW at the end of August.  For a 10 day rental it's only 3010 miles and $95 in tax. I have no idea if that's a good deal but I like it and would go for it.  When I rent I never have to take any insurance because I'm covered on my credit card for part of it and my home car policy for the other part.  My question is....what does everyone do about insurance because I have to assume that my CC won't cover me because I'm not paying for the rental?


The way I look at if AM is worth it is when I do the conversion. So with 3010am plus 95 your looking at over $400. If I can get better price with out AM then I go for it and save my AM. If it turns out to be close, then yes use the AM. FWIW I have not used AM for car rentals, I have not rented a car for many years. There are a few on here that do and I hope they are more help then I.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I know some of you have used AM for car rental.  I'm looking at a possible trip to WDW at the end of August.  For a 10 day rental it's only 3010 miles and $95 in tax. I have no idea if that's a good deal but I like it and would go for it.  When I rent I never have to take any insurance because I'm covered on my credit card for part of it and my home car policy for the other part.  My question is....what does everyone do about insurance because I have to assume that my CC won't cover me because I'm not paying for the rental?


*I think car rentals have been our #1 go-to for our miles over the years, but there is a fair bit of work involved in getting the best price. We never take any extra insurance on the car because our own policy covers rental vehicles (most policies that include a rental while yours is being fixed have this and if not a rider is less $$ than the rental agencies charge)*

*My first suggestion would be to play around with the rental periods .. last trip we did 2 back-to-back rentals, returning the car and then walking in a picking up another one and it saved us close to 1000 AM. Check all the locations around the property because the tax rates are different depending on the county they are in and if they need to charge an extra "hotel" tax. Decide how long you really need the car .. full 10 days or are you ok missing a few days in the middle or end? When you start your rental also determines the cost ... Fridays tend to be higher than Tuesdays. I LOVE this game so if you give me some particulars i can do some mock pricing for you *


----------



## ebharris

I’m not sure if it’s collector specific, but I got an email from Rona and Lowe’s - bonus 25 Airmiles for each if you sign up for their newsletters:

https://www.lowes.ca/articles/sign-up-and-get-25-air-miles-bonus-miles_a7765.html

https://www.rona.ca/en/newsletter-subscription


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> The way I look at if AM is worth it is when I do the conversion. So with 3010am plus 95 your looking at over $400. If I can get better price with out AM then I go for it and save my AM. If it turns out to be close, then yes use the AM. FWIW I have not used AM for car rentals, I have not rented a car for many years. There are a few on here that do and I hope they are more help then I.


Excellent point on the cost VS miles.  I just priced it out and right now I would be looking at $350ish(USD).  Now, I'm the queen of the car deal....I generally can get my rental to come in around $18/day all in.  However, if I book this trip I need to keep my OOP cost as low as possible so using AM for the rental is very helpful even if it was at a higher rate.



Donald - my hero said:


> *I think car rentals have been our #1 go-to for our miles over the years, but there is a fair bit of work involved in getting the best price. We never take any extra insurance on the car because our own policy covers rental vehicles (most policies that include a rental while yours is being fixed have this and if not a rider is less $$ than the rental agencies charge)*
> 
> *My first suggestion would be to play around with the rental periods .. last trip we did 2 back-to-back rentals, returning the car and then walking in a picking up another one and it saved us close to 1000 AM. Check all the locations around the property because the tax rates are different depending on the county they are in and if they need to charge an extra "hotel" tax. Decide how long you really need the car .. full 10 days or are you ok missing a few days in the middle or end? When you start your rental also determines the cost ... Fridays tend to be higher than Tuesdays. I LOVE this game so if you give me some particulars i can do some mock pricing for you *


I do have a rider on my policy to cover 'non owned' vehicles.  We added it years ago to cover a rental and it cost about $30/year.  I would have to call them just to update my knowledge on the coverage because I thought that we needed the coverage from the platinum card along with our own car policy to fully cover a rental. I could very well be wrong on that....can't remember.

I'm not at all sure about wanting a car for the entire trip or just a few days.  The last 3 or 4 trips we just picked up a car for 2-4 days so we could get out shopping and visit some fav restaurants.  This might be the best option again with the new parking fees in mind at WDW resorts.  Alternatively, I might need to book offsite accommodation to make things more budget friendly.  So many things are up in the air....hard to make firm plans when you don't really know if you are going or not.  This may sound weird but I'm considering the trip for my DD because we put our dog down last week and she is on me, hard core, to get another one.  While I intensely miss the little guy I'm not sure I want another dog.  Basically, the trip could be a bribe to stop asking for another dog.  I figure a trip is less expensive than a dog 

I'm playing around with dates of approx. August 24th -Sept 3.


----------



## tinkerone

*Just received this offer from Amex.  Looks like I could purchase GC's, I could never spend $175 on gas in a month.  


Earn 50 Bonus AIR MILES®* Reward Miles when you spend a total of $175 or more on eligible gas purchases.*




*It’s that easy! Soar into more Miles with this spectacular AIR MILES®* Bonus offer – you’re already enrolled!* 

From cross country road trips with the family, to day trips to the beach, simply spend a total of $175 or more at eligible gas stations in Canada from April 18 - May 17, 2018 using your enrolled American Express® AIR MILES®* Credit Card1, and you can earn 50 Bonus Miles.2


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> *Just received this offer from Amex.  Looks like I could purchase GC's, I could never spend $175 on gas in a month.
> 
> 
> Earn 50 Bonus AIR MILES®* Reward Miles when you spend a total of $175 or more on eligible gas purchases.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s that easy! Soar into more Miles with this spectacular AIR MILES®* Bonus offer – you’re already enrolled!*
> 
> From cross country road trips with the family, to day trips to the beach, simply spend a total of $175 or more at eligible gas stations in Canada from April 18 - May 17, 2018 using your enrolled American Express® AIR MILES®* Credit Card1, and you can earn 50 Bonus Miles.2



Was just going to post the same email I got.  Between our two vehicles that only use premium gasoline, this is too easy, wish they offered more AM. I just filled up half a tank today for $50...


----------



## Debbie

Silvermist999 said:


> Was just going to post the same email I got.  Between our two vehicles that only use premium gasoline, this is too easy, wish they offered more AM. I just filled up half a tank today for $50...


I filled mine yesterday....$59.62 and that is with the 3 cents/litre off in London. Off course, today, all the gas stations were 8 cents a litre cheaper than yesterday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Same email in this household ... our gas tank only holds 40 L, since we never let it get completely empty it's rare that we squeeze more than $40.00 in it and the mileage is so good we might fill it up twice a month, this is NOT happening for us *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Same email in this household ... our gas tank only holds 40 L, since we never let it get completely empty it's rare that we squeeze more than $40.00 in it and the mileage is so good we might fill it up twice a month, this is NOT happening for us *


Just purchase a GC, that's my plan.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just purchase a GC, that's my plan.


*The return doesn't even come close to the 1:1 ratio that we aim for when buying things strictly to collect miles. If it was the other way around, spend $50 get 175 AM? yeah, we'd be all over that offer!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> *Just received this offer from Amex.  Looks like I could purchase GC's, I could never spend $175 on gas in a month.
> 
> 
> Earn 50 Bonus AIR MILES®* Reward Miles when you spend a total of $175 or more on eligible gas purchases.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s that easy! Soar into more Miles with this spectacular AIR MILES®* Bonus offer – you’re already enrolled!*
> 
> From cross country road trips with the family, to day trips to the beach, simply spend a total of $175 or more at eligible gas stations in Canada from April 18 - May 17, 2018 using your enrolled American Express® AIR MILES®* Credit Card1, and you can earn 50 Bonus Miles.2


So far I don't have that email.  We could make the $175 but barely....well with the cost of gas going up it might not be so hard.
Those that got the email...which Amex do you have?   I have the platinum.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks like I should get a good spread of varying points/miles this weekend.

Sobeys - $200 gc / 100 miles (use gc at Sobeys and Lawton's)
Sobeys - 50 miles in My Offers (DH's account) 
Sobeys - 50 miles in My Offers (my account) + in-store offers
Lawton's - $35 in Our Compliments products / 95 miles
Shoppers - $40 / 10,000 points

Not too shabby!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For anyone looking to buy the vouchers for a cruise, I found some info at Trip Central (Maritimes).  The vouchers can only be used towards the base cruise fare.  It doesn't include the taxes, which we knew, but it also cannot be used for the daily service charges (I was hoping if I paid for them at the time of booking we could) or the gratuity on the drinks package with NCL, (even though that gets added right into your cruise fare cost at the time of booking).

So you would still have to shell out around $500-$1000 for the cruise anyway.  Just thought I would pass this along...


----------



## FLVacationGirl

dancin Disney style said:


> I know some of you have used AM for car rental.  I'm looking at a possible trip to WDW at the end of August.  For a 10 day rental it's only 3010 miles and $95 in tax. I have no idea if that's a good deal but I like it and would go for it.  When I rent I never have to take any insurance because I'm covered on my credit card for part of it and my home car policy for the other part.  My question is....what does everyone do about insurance because I have to assume that my CC won't cover me because I'm not paying for the rental?



Do some price comparisons for rental cars for your days on Costcotravel.ca (if you have a membership) and some other car rental sites.  Your airmiles plus tax works out to about $411 CDN. Plus like you said,  you will have the insurance cost which also needs to be factored in.

I usually get US rental car insurance via Manitoba Public Insurance. 10 days would be $85. https://apps.mpi.mb.ca/Irc/intro_2.asp?Lang=0 Also curious to see what other people do for their US car rental insurance.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The return doesn't even come close to the 1:1 ratio that we aim for when buying things strictly to collect miles. If it was the other way around, spend $50 get 175 AM? yeah, we'd be all over that offer!*


I feel the same however, in this case, I am planning to buy a $100 GC for something I would use anyways and would normally pay for with no bonus.  Example, last year I bough $100 Netflex GC, applied it to my account and then was paid up for most of the year.  I have to pay it anyways, might as well get 50 AM as a bonus.  I have also purchased restaurant GC's, again if I do its a bonus for the GC and we do eat out once in a while. 

The way I see it is, its not the best when you only look at ratio however if I'm going to be putting out the cash for something anyways why not get 50 AM's as a bonus.  JMO but it works for me.  I'll take anything Amex gives me.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> So far I don't have that email.  We could make the $175 but barely....well with the cost of gas going up it might not be so hard.
> Those that got the email...which Amex do you have?   I have the platinum.


I just have the plain, no fee, Amex.  Its the gold colored one.  Nothing special and only offers the base miles. 1 for $20 or 1 for $15 if used at an AM sponsor.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I just have the plain, no fee, Amex.  Its the gold colored one.  Nothing special and only offers the base miles. 1 for $20 or 1 for $15 if used at an AM sponsor.



I've got the same Amex also.

I wonder if they sent the offer to us only because we barely used the Amex recently.  Just been focusing on getting the 20 transactions on the MasterCard for the MegaMiles.


----------



## isabellea

FLVacationGirl said:


> Do some price comparisons for rental cars for your days on Costcotravel.ca (if you have a membership) and some other car rental sites.  Your airmiles plus tax works out to about $411 CDN. Plus like you said,  you will have the insurance cost which also needs to be factored in.
> 
> I usually get US rental car insurance via Manitoba Public Insurance. 10 days would be $85. https://apps.mpi.mb.ca/Irc/intro_2.asp?Lang=0 Also curious to see what other people do for their US car rental insurance.



I just checked our car insurance coverage last night for our trip next year and it’s clearly stated that we are covered for rentals (up to 2 000 000$!!!) in both Canada and USA.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So far I don't have that email.  We could make the $175 but barely....well with the cost of gas going up it might not be so hard.
> Those that got the email...which Amex do you have?   I have the platinum.





Silvermist999 said:


> I've got the same Amex also.
> 
> I wonder if they sent the offer to us only because we barely used the Amex recently.  Just been focusing on getting the 20 transactions on the MasterCard for the MegaMiles.



*We have the Platinum AMEX card and it is our primary card so we use it A LOT. Seriously, for almost everything, so it wasn't triggered by the amount you use the card. The miles just posted for last month .. we obviously used it for waaaay more than usual *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly Rexall flyer update*
*Western Flyer*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday Spend $30 get a $10 gift card*
*Jamieson Vitamins Spend $30 get 30 AM (not as good a deal as when they are also on sale  )*
*A fair number of EPICALLY bad AM bonus offers*
*There will be a new batch of LnG offers tomorrow (for those of us who are still getting those! Only one card has them currently) and unless there are wonderful AND there is a threshold spend I can combine with a potential coupon, I won't be going out of my way to hit up Rexall this week.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

We received Metro (Ontario) offers of 5am wus $5 and 10am wus $20 (separate accounts) on top of our usual personal offers this week. Just a heads up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> We received Metro (Ontario) offers of 5am wus $5 and 10am wus $20 (separate accounts) on top of our usual personal offers this week. Just a heads up.


*Ours are for spend $5 get 5 and spend $50 get 25 (guess which card is the main one  )*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just heads up that the Rexall $10 gift card from a few weeks back expires today


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just heads up that the Rexall $10 gift card from a few weeks back expires today


*And there's also a one day only AM bonus coupon back a page*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ours are for spend $5 get 5 and spend $50 get 25 (guess which card is the main one  )*



lol, if it makes you feel any better my spend limit at Sobey's each week is $170, a big spend at Sobey's for me is usually $65.  I bought a $500 Air Canada gift card last year when they had a 10% off Air Canada promo, well the spend level went to $180 the next week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FLVacationGirl said:


> Do some price comparisons for rental cars for your days on Costcotravel.ca (if you have a membership) and some other car rental sites.  Your airmiles plus tax works out to about $411 CDN. Plus like you said,  you will have the insurance cost which also needs to be factored in.
> 
> I usually get US rental car insurance via Manitoba Public Insurance. 10 days would be $85. https://apps.mpi.mb.ca/Irc/intro_2.asp?Lang=0 Also curious to see what other people do for their US car rental insurance.


I've already checked prices...lowest right now is $350 USD. Really though I don't care so much what the cash comparison is to AM.  As long as the number of miles is not obscene  then it's free to me. I feel like 3000 AM for a 10 day rental is a decent number.  It's the insurance that has me thinking.


----------



## marchingstar

One busy week and I’m almost 200 posts behind! Y’all are a chatty bunch!

Looks like I missed some decent miles offers too. I didn’t get the ‘rewarded again’ email. And although I got the AmEx one, we just bought a new car. Picking it up tomorrow, and lets just say it darn well better come with a tank of gas!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm not at all sure about wanting a car for the entire trip or just a few days.  The last 3 or 4 trips we just picked up a car for 2-4 days so we could get out shopping and visit some fav restaurants.  This might be the best option again with the new parking fees in mind at WDW resorts.  Alternatively, I might need to book offsite accommodation to make things more budget friendly.  So many things are up in the air....hard to make firm plans when you don't really know if you are going or not.  This may sound weird but I'm considering the trip for my DD because we put our dog down last week and she is on me, hard core, to get another one.  While I intensely miss the little guy I'm not sure I want another dog.  Basically, the trip could be a bribe to stop asking for another dog.  I figure a trip is less expensive than a dog
> 
> I'm playing around with dates of approx. August 24th -Sept 3.





dancin Disney style said:


> I've already checked prices...lowest right now is $350 USD. Really though I don't care so much what the cash comparison is to AM.  As long as the number of miles is not obscene  then it's free to me. I feel like 3000 AM for a 10 day rental is a decent number.  It's the insurance that has me thinking.



*I haven't forgotten about you, just been trying to find the time to actually play around with numbers! I haven't been able to figure out what size car you were looking at based on the figures you quoted so I'm slightly lost .. BUT i used the dates you mentioned, and plugged in some dates based on the time period we would normally rent and picked compact cars to show you how small changes in dates can change only tax or make big jumps in miles. We rarely get the car the first day nor do we keep it thru the entire trip. So can you manage for just a week? if so you can bring it in under 2000 miles*

*August 25th - September 1st 1,930 AM and $44.66 tax*
*26th - 1st still 1,930 but only $41.71 tax *
*27th - 1st still 1,930 but only $38.76 tax*
*26th - 2nd 1,930 and $44.66 tax*
*25th - 2nd 2,310 $52.41 tax*
*Now to confuse the issue even more .. if you play around with the TIME you pick up an drop off the car you can sometime save miles. Thing to remember here is that car rental periods are 24 hours regardless of when you actually show up!!*

*I agree with you regarding how i pay .. because of how we collect our miles we treat everything we redeem for as FREE ...a car for a week and pay only $50.. yup I'm fine with that!*


----------



## osully

Wow I just stumbled upon PC Travel. It looks like if you have oh, about 100,000 PC points you can book a week long Disney Cruise! Unless I'm reading that wrong and a $4800 cruise will earn you that many?


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Wow I just stumbled upon PC Travel. It looks like if you have oh, about 100,000 PC points you can book a week long Disney Cruise! Unless I'm reading that wrong and a $4800 cruise will earn you that many?


Are you sure that they are not the points that you_ get_ for booking the cruise.  Doesn't sound right any other way.


----------



## mab2012

osully said:


> Wow I just stumbled upon PC Travel. It looks like if you have oh, about 100,000 PC points you can book a week long Disney Cruise! Unless I'm reading that wrong and a $4800 cruise will earn you that many?





tinkerone said:


> Are you sure that they are not the points that you_ get_ for booking the cruise.  Doesn't sound right any other way.



This is my take too.  It's not very obvious, but it looks like the "points" they are posting are the points you will get if booking the cruise on your PC Mastercard.  Fine print indicates that the earn rate is twice the normal rate of 10 points per dollar.

So one random cruise I looked at has a price tag of $4196, and "points" of 20 x 4196 = 83920.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Wow I just stumbled upon PC Travel. It looks like if you have oh, about 100,000 PC points you can book a week long Disney Cruise! Unless I'm reading that wrong and a $4800 cruise will earn you that many?





tinkerone said:


> Are you sure that they are not the points that you_ get_ for booking the cruise.  Doesn't sound right any other way.





mab2012 said:


> This is my take too.  It's not very obvious, but it looks like the "points" they are posting are the points you will get if booking the cruise on your PC Mastercard.  Fine print indicates that the earn rate is twice the normal rate of 10 points per dollar.
> 
> So one random cruise I looked at has a price tag of $4196, and "points" of 20 x 4196 = 83920.



*Yeah, that's how many you'd earn, my son is in the process of booking a trip to Mexico and says he'll earn 3X because he has the World Elite PC Mastercard. I've been looking at Costco because we will earn 2% back since we have an Executive membership and many of the resorts offer other bonuses like this


When i book thru Costco i don't need to include airfare to most packages which would let me use my AM for that portion*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I hit Onyx today


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, that's how many you'd earn, my son is in the process of booking a trip to Mexico and says he'll earn 3X because he has the World Elite PC Mastercard. I've been looking at Costco because we will earn 2% back since we have an Executive membership and many of the resorts offer other bonuses like this
> View attachment 317859View attachment 317860View attachment 317861
> 
> When i book thru Costco i don't need to include airfare to most packages which would let me use my AM for that portion*


We have our next two cruises booked with Costco.  I like their reward system.  I'll take a Costco cash card over points any day!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Did pretty good at Rexall today. Spent $48.97 and saved $62.16 and got the $10 gift card for next time. 6 clearance items, 5 sale items, and 1 regular priced item.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I haven't forgotten about you, just been trying to find the time to actually play around with numbers! I haven't been able to figure out what size car you were looking at based on the figures you quoted so I'm slightly lost .. BUT i used the dates you mentioned, and plugged in some dates based on the time period we would normally rent and picked compact cars to show you how small changes in dates can change only tax or make big jumps in miles. We rarely get the car the first day nor do we keep it thru the entire trip. So can you manage for just a week? if so you can bring it in under 2000 miles*
> 
> *August 25th - September 1st 1,930 AM and $44.66 tax*
> *26th - 1st still 1,930 but only $41.71 tax *
> *27th - 1st still 1,930 but only $38.76 tax*
> *26th - 2nd 1,930 and $44.66 tax*
> *25th - 2nd 2,310 $52.41 tax*
> *Now to confuse the issue even more .. if you play around with the TIME you pick up an drop off the car you can sometime save miles. Thing to remember here is that car rental periods are 24 hours regardless of when you actually show up!!*
> 
> *I agree with you regarding how i pay .. because of how we collect our miles we treat everything we redeem for as FREE ...a car for a week and pay only $50.. yup I'm fine with that!*


Thank you!  I will for sure take some time and play around with dates etc.  to see what the options are.   It's funny my DD loves to ride WDW buses and I prefer to have a rental car.  A car makes getting around so much faster and easier.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Thank you!  I will for sure take some time and play around with dates etc.  to see what the options are.   It's funny my DD loves to ride WDW buses and I prefer to have a rental car.  A car makes getting around so much faster and easier.


*I use transit at home ALL. THE. TIME. and i hate it, like loath it. Our city transit could drive me to drink if i was able to do that!! It's so $$, extremely unreliable, doesn't cover the city properly and too inconvenient , primary example i give is I need to take 2 buses to get to our mall. That takes as long as 90 minutes if i miss a connection and to drive it takes less than 15 if we hit every red light. I can get from our downtown transit centre to downtown Toronto in (get this) 90 minutes and then hop on the TTC and pay the SAME $$ to ride that system. I chose to walk the 45 minutes to get downtown if i need to make a connection instead of the bus because i would need to leave the house at the same time *

*SO i much prefer a rental car in Disney because it's my holiday! Hubby however, has very different thoughts, he drives all the time and enjoys taking the bus even though it takes longer. BUT now that they've added parking fees, we'll more than either stay off site or I'll suck it up and ride transit.*

*When playing around with the system make sure you try different locations as well, there are several in the DS area that have shuttle services. I find it helpful to pull up the rental car sites to see what those hours/services are while comparing prices.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Reminder for tomorrow's one day bonus offer at Staples*

**

*Link to the "learn more"*

*Terms & Conditions*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I use transit at home ALL. THE. TIME. and i hate it, like loath it. Our city transit could drive me to drink if i was able to do that!! It's so $$, extremely unreliable, doesn't cover the city properly and too inconvenient , primary example i give is I need to take 2 buses to get to our mall. That takes as long as 90 minutes if i miss a connection and to drive it takes less than 15 if we hit every red light. I can get from our downtown transit centre to downtown Toronto in (get this) 90 minutes and then hop on the TTC and pay the SAME $$ to ride that system. I chose to walk the 45 minutes to get downtown if i need to make a connection instead of the bus because i would need to leave the house at the same time *
> 
> *SO i much prefer a rental car in Disney because it's my holiday! Hubby however, has very different thoughts, he drives all the time and enjoys taking the bus even though it takes longer. BUT now that they've added parking fees, we'll more than either stay off site or I'll suck it up and ride transit.*
> 
> *When playing around with the system make sure you try different locations as well, there are several in the DS area that have shuttle services. I find it helpful to pull up the rental car sites to see what those hours/services are while comparing prices.*


LOL....my DD has to use TTC at school and the Go bus to get home on Friday night.  She HATES it with a passion so I find it very funny that she like the WDW bus.  I drive all the time and still prefer to drive on vacay.  

I've rented from a bunch of different places in and around WDW.  Some are better than others.  For ease, I prefer the airport and I like selecting my car.  So far (knock wood) I have received really nice free upgrades at the airport too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....my DD has to use TTC at school and the Go bus to get home on Friday night.  She HATES it with a passion so I find it very funny that she like the WDW bus.  I drive all the time and still prefer to drive on vacay.
> 
> I've rented from a bunch of different places in and around WDW.  Some are better than others.  For ease, I prefer the airport and I like selecting my car.  So far (knock wood) I have received really nice free upgrades at the airport too.


*OOOH that explains why i couldn't find the rate you quoted ... i was looking at Disney proper, hubby prefers to take MDE and not worry about the hassle of getting & returning the car at the airport. We tend to take the last flight into and out of MCO and that would mean driving in the dark when tired, not his idea of how to start and end a trip.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH that explains why i couldn't find the rate you quoted ... i was looking at Disney proper, hubby prefers to take MDE and not worry about the hassle of getting & returning the car at the airport. We tend to take the last flight into and out of MCO and that would mean driving in the dark when tired, not his idea of how to start and end a trip.*


We often take the last flights in/out and as a result of some loooooong slow DME rides on arrival night I would rather not do it again.  I'm a person that can drive a route one time (even in a strange city) and remember it for ever after.  I've done the drive from MCO so many time now that it's like driving in my own neighbourhood....actually all around Orlando and Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## tinkerone

Just (finally) got the 100 Rexall bonus for using 295 AM for purchase from March.  I can put that one to bed!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

did anyone do any aisle tour of Sobeys yet to see any off-flyer AM offers?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not a bad quick haul so far: 297 miles between Sobeys and Lawton's.

I still have to go back to Sobeys to buy groceries (just bought the GC yesterday) and still need to hit up Shoppers/SS.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> did anyone do any aisle tour of Sobeys yet to see any off-flyer AM offers?


Hi Hon 
i made a list I'll try to post in a few minutes
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
Dempster's Pumpernickel or Rye bread
buy 2 at 2.99 each get 10 airmiles

Melita coffee filters 6.99
buy 1 at 6.99 get 5 airmiles

Kraft Cheese Whiz
900 grams
buy 1 at 11.69 get 10 airmiles

Individual bottles of mountain Dew ,,Pepsi
at checkout counter
buy 2 at 1.79 each  get 8 airmiles

Hawaiian Punch bottle 1.89 L
Buy 2 at 1.79 each  get 6 airmiles

Glad Storage Bags Zipper (Lg)
on sale 3.99 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Glad Press and Seal
3.49 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Twizzlers Licorice
2.99 each
buy 2 get 5 airmiles

Hawaiian Punch 6 packs
2.99 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Sun Rype Tetra Juice
1.99 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Welch's Grape Juice bottles
3.49 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Allens apple Juice bottles
2.99 each
buy 2 get 5 airmiles

Clorox bleach
buy 2 at 2.79 each
get 10 airmiles

Purina Cat Food
6.99 each
buy 2 get 30 airmiles

Dog Food
6.99 each
buy 2 get 25 airmiles

Arm and Hammer
Kitty Litter
on sale 5.00 a big box
buy 2 get 10 airmiles

Recycle blue bags
7.99 each
buy 1 get 10 airmiles.

All St Hubert Pot Pies and Quiches
on sale 9.99 each
buy 1 at 9.99 get 15 airmiles

Latantia
sticks of butter
garlic,butter maple,,,tomatoe basil
1.99 each
buy 2 get 10 airmiles.


That's all I saw,,maybe someone else can add a few things
Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Which Sobeys is that for?


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> Which Sobeys is that for?


Hi
This is Sobeys Ontario
10th Line
in Mississauga

https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-mississauga/

Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

thanks so much for posting.  The Sunrype juice is good price good offer - may stock a few for the cottage for the munchkins


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Which Sobeys is that for?


*Those deals will be in all of the Ontario Sobeys stores,  they chose to keep the flyer lean hoping to make people actually go into the stores. *


----------



## osully

Well today husband and I decided that for our 2019 November trip we will try to do everything but food using AirMiles! We already have our 2x 7 day WDW ticket vouchers.

We decided today that to stay free (just pay taxes) on AM was a better idea than paying up to $1700 CAD to try to rent a DVC hotel for the 8 nights or so we will be staying. This led to us deciding that we would do one day at Universal. Perfect - AM has tickets!

That is my one compromise to my husband for letting us try off site.  I don't want to venture to the dark side but he wants to go for just one day. LOL

WDW tickets - already have 
Universal 1 day park to park tickets x2 = 4700 AM
Flights (using this years rates) = 5600 AM + $300 in taxes
Hotel 8 nights (using this years rates) = 10,035 AM + $135 in taxes

I have about 5000 left to save... then I'll be waiting til November bookings are available for flights & hotel! 

We are going to try for the Delta Lake Buena Vista near Disney Springs. If anyone has stayed there, I'd love to hear what you thought. The photos make it look beautiful and so modern, and the reviews are all amazing.

Our #1 concern in a hotel is noise though. I imagine any hotel can be noisy but we really like to get a good nights' sleep.


----------



## kristabelle13

osully said:


> Well today husband and I decided that for our 2019 November trip we will try to do everything but food using AirMiles! We already have our 2x 7 day WDW ticket vouchers.
> 
> We decided today that to stay free (just pay taxes) on AM was a better idea than paying up to $1700 CAD to try to rent a DVC hotel for the 8 nights or so we will be staying. This led to us deciding that we would do one day at Universal. Perfect - AM has tickets!
> 
> That is my one compromise to my husband for letting us try off site.  I don't want to venture to the dark side but he wants to go for just one day. LOL
> 
> WDW tickets - already have
> Universal 1 day park to park tickets x2 = 4700 AM
> Flights (using this years rates) = 5600 AM + $300 in taxes
> Hotel 8 nights (using this years rates) = 10,035 AM + $135 in taxes
> 
> I have about 5000 left to save... then I'll be waiting til November bookings are available for flights & hotel!
> 
> We are going to try for the Delta Lake Buena Vista near Disney Springs. If anyone has stayed there, I'd love to hear what you thought. The photos make it look beautiful and so modern, and the reviews are all amazing.
> 
> Our #1 concern in a hotel is noise though. I imagine any hotel can be noisy but we really like to get a good nights' sleep.



I almost just stayed at the Delta last week (I know, not what you’re looking for) - but they had some extra fees or paid parking (can’t remember which) - so I ended up at the Fairfield Inn at Flamingo Crossing. I can’t recommend it highly enough - was super quiet and SO close (literally outside the gates) - also included breakfast and the room had a full size fridge and kitchenette.

I made a last minute trip to Orlando for three nights because I was in Miami for work. Ended up with that one night at the Fairfield plus 2 nights at All-Star Music and 2 day PH + regular dining plan for ~$800 CAD out of pocket. I booked literally the day before they announced the parking change and had a car. I hadn’t been to WDW in 15 years. Was able to ride every ride that’s not at Disneyland (had been there the week before that) plus all the rides at Magic Kingdom that aren’t like Dumbo - plus saw the majority of live shows in two days. Plus Rivers of Light and Happily Ever After (not an overstatement to say that HEA is life changing )

I think on the second day, I ended up with 17 FP in 15 hrs - managed to scoop a 7DMT from 15 mins from whe I was looking. Also, on first day, lined up at 6:15am to get on FoP and was on the ride first. SO worth it and so amazing. - sorry for the mini trip report - I was just reminded of the trip and got excited and wanted to share!


----------



## osully

kristabelle13 said:


> I almost just stayed at the Delta last week (I know, not what you’re looking for) - but they had some extra fees or paid parking (can’t remember which) - so I ended up at the Fairfield Inn at Flamingo Crossing. I can’t recommend it highly enough - was super quiet and SO close (literally outside the gates) - also included breakfast and the room had a full size fridge and kitchenette.
> 
> I made a last minute trip to Orlando for three nights because I was in Miami for work. Ended up with that one night at the Fairfield plus 2 nights at All-Star Music and 2 day PH + regular dining plan for ~$800 CAD out of pocket. I booked literally the day before they announced the parking change and had a car. I hadn’t been to WDW in 15 years. Was able to ride every ride that’s not at Disneyland (had been there the week before that) plus all the rides at Magic Kingdom that aren’t like Dumbo - plus saw the majority of live shows in two days. Plus Rivers of Light and Happily Ever After (not an overstatement to say that HEA is life changing )
> 
> I think on the second day, I ended up with 17 FP in 15 hrs - managed to scoop a 7DMT from 15 mins from whe I was looking. Also, on first day, lined up at 6:15am to get on FoP and was on the ride first. SO worth it and so amazing. - sorry for the mini trip report - I was just reminded of the trip and got excited and wanted to share!



Thanks! I will keep that in mind! We do not plan to rent a car, would rather just take Lyft etc. When we need to. I read that the Delta only has a few shuttles to Ticket & Transportation Ctr in the morning and at night but that’s better than nothing.  

Also would try to check out the Character Warehouse outlet!


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Thanks! I will keep that in mind! We do not plan to rent a car, would rather just take Lyft etc. When we need to. I read that the Delta only has a few shuttles to Ticket & Transportation Ctr in the morning and at night but that’s better than nothing.
> 
> Also would try to check out the Character Warehouse outlet!


If you aren't planning to rent a car you should look at staying on Hotel Plaza Blvd.  All those resorts have a shuttle system that runs about every half hour all day long.  You do have to watch the daily resort fee though....some are more than others.  From all of those hotels you are walking distance to DS and also lots of places on the 535.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Oh Oh....I just sent a missing miles enquiry and accidentally submitted the wrong missing miles number.  I used the travel hub, going through the MM coupon, for a hotel back in March and only received the hotel bonus of 200 miles.  Still waiting on the MM bonus of 100.   I decided to send the enquiry before I forgot and I guess I hit the 2 instead of the 1.   The second that I clicked submit I saw my mistake.   They will figure it out right???


----------



## osully

dancin Disney style said:


> If you aren't planning to rent a car you should look at staying on Hotel Plaza Blvd.  All those resorts have a shuttle system that runs about every half hour all day long.  You do have to watch the daily resort fee though....some are more than others.  From all of those hotels you are walking distance to DS and also lots of places on the 535.


Thank you for that recommendation! I was able to find 4 of those 7 resorts on the AirMiles hotel reward portal!


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Thank you for that recommendation! I was able to find 4 of those 7 resorts on the AirMiles hotel reward portal!


If you are unfamiliar with those hotels...ask away.


----------



## DizzyDis

Sorry for the off-topic tangent. For those who stay on Hotel Plaza and use the shuttle system, what do you do for to and from the airport? I was debating staying there for my solo race trip in November (yay!!), but on site won out due to the convenience of MDE and also more confidence in transport to the race the morning of. Would love to hear what others have done, I am not as used to using Lyft/Uber as we usually rent a car, but am definitely looking for cost-effective options.


----------



## ottawamom

The one time we stayed on Hotel Plaza Blvd we hired a car service to take us from the airport to the hotel and back to the airport. At the time it seemed easier than a cab. The shuttle service to the parks worked well. I do like the convenience of MDE and onsite transportation now though. Depending on how long you are staying you may find it to be more cost effective to stay on site and have free transportation than staying on the Blvd and having to pay to Cab it to the airport and your race etc.


----------



## osully

Can you not use My Disney Experience app still if staying off site? I thought it was just advance booking for dining and fastpass, and free magic bands, plus Magical Express that wouldn't be included. 

I thought MDE app was usable as long as you have tickets.


----------



## kristabelle13

osully said:


> Thanks! I will keep that in mind! We do not plan to rent a car, would rather just take Lyft etc. When we need to. I read that the Delta only has a few shuttles to Ticket & Transportation Ctr in the morning and at night but that’s better than nothing.
> 
> Also would try to check out the Character Warehouse outlet!


I think the Fairfield has a pay shuttle. But man, it was so close to AK. Maybe 5 min drive? Especially at 6am  

Also, went to Character Warehouse - it was fine. I’d go again. It seemed pretty picked over when I was there  but I managed to find a number of really awesome Shanghai items and tons of Star Wars stuff. 

I tried to also go to the one closer to Universal and that parking lot was a NIGHTMARE. Cars parked literally on the medians and lawns because it was so busy so pulled the cord and parachuted outta there. 

Good luck with your planning!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Can you not use My Disney Experience app still if staying off site? I thought it was just advance booking for dining and fastpass, and free magic bands, plus Magical Express that wouldn't be included.
> 
> I thought MDE app was usable as long as you have tickets.


*I'm fairly confident an extra "D" slipped into that comment --- was supposed to be ME (as in the bus, not the Duck  )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh Oh....I just sent a missing miles enquiry and accidentally submitted the wrong missing miles number.  I used the travel hub, going through the MM coupon, for a hotel back in March and only received the hotel bonus of 200 miles.  Still waiting on the MM bonus of 100.   I decided to send the enquiry before I forgot and I guess I hit the 2 instead of the 1.   The second that I clicked submit I saw my mistake.   They will figure it out right???


*I wouldn't get too twitched about it -- wait and see how it plays out, worst case they'll contact you and question why you're asking for too many, best case, you just got a bonus 100 miles!*


----------



## FLVacationGirl

osully said:


> Well today husband and I decided that for our 2019 November trip we will try to do everything but food using AirMiles! We already have our 2x 7 day WDW ticket vouchers.
> 
> We decided today that to stay free (just pay taxes) on AM was a better idea than paying up to $1700 CAD to try to rent a DVC hotel for the 8 nights or so we will be staying. This led to us deciding that we would do one day at Universal. Perfect - AM has tickets!
> 
> That is my one compromise to my husband for letting us try off site.  I don't want to venture to the dark side but he wants to go for just one day. LOL
> 
> WDW tickets - already have
> Universal 1 day park to park tickets x2 = 4700 AM
> Flights (using this years rates) = 5600 AM + $300 in taxes
> Hotel 8 nights (using this years rates) = 10,035 AM + $135 in taxes
> 
> I have about 5000 left to save... then I'll be waiting til November bookings are available for flights & hotel!
> 
> We are going to try for the Delta Lake Buena Vista near Disney Springs. If anyone has stayed there, I'd love to hear what you thought. The photos make it look beautiful and so modern, and the reviews are all amazing.
> 
> Our #1 concern in a hotel is noise though. I imagine any hotel can be noisy but we really like to get a good nights' sleep.




I stayed at the Delta Lake Buena Vista for one night after a Disney cruise in Jan 2016 and had a great stay. Zero issues with noise. But the hotel was brand new (still trying to attract a crowd) and it was January. I still think you should be fine though!

Love your trip plans! I'm in awe of you doing it almost completely with air miles. Nice work!! That is my goal one day.

Oh, and you will love Universal!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sitting at Orlando airport waiting for our flight home. We had an awesome cruise and fabulous time at Disney. Makes me want to plan another Disney Trip. I will need to really boost my airmiles when we get home! And check to see if everything has posted correctly. I hope to pick up Disney gift cards as we go along to boost my savings. Can't wait to get home to the pets.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Happy safe travels


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry osully, I get the two mixed up all the time when I use the acronym. Disneys Magic Express (DME) the bus, MDE My Disney Experience.


----------



## kerreyn

Had a great Staples shop on Saturday!  I had ordered cheques for our business a couple of weeks ago, and picked them up Saturday and used the 20x AM offer, so received 4 base + 76 bonus.  While we were there, we ordered 6 new chairs for the office. The chairs we picked were originally $239.99 ea, but rang up at $164.99 ea.  We earned 24 base AM and 456 bonus, for a grand total of 580 AM for the day!  I think that's the most we've ever earned from Staples.

On another note, we finished the Lego Cinderella's Castle yesterday - SO CUTE!


----------



## alohamom

sort of off topic PC Optimum rant! 

Two weeks ago I got a very weird email thanking me for signing up for the PC Optimum program.

Well, I have had been a member of the blended program from the first day they combined and have actually liquidated my points because of all the fraud I had heard about including points theft from members her like @dancin Disney style 

I was suspicious this was phishing or some other type of hack so I sent a separate email to PC Optimum through their customer service contact portal.

This morning I got an email back from them CONFIRMING I AM NOT A CUSTOMER ?!?!?!?!  How do you explain my profile page on the PC Optimum site and the points I redeemed in March?

What the heck? What kind of IT people do they hire? I was clear with my info and they are totally out of it with this response. 

_
Thank you for contacting PC Optimum Member Care.

At Loblaw Companies, we respect your privacy and take great care in protecting your Personal Information. Our Privacy Policy demonstrates our deep commitment to this. 

Upon checking on your account, you are not registered to PC Optimum program.

_
I am seriously thinking of just severing all ties with this program, sheesh!


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in
Thinking of you all.
What happened in Toronto just made me want to know everyone here is ok. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in
> Thinking of you all.
> What happened in Toronto just made me want to know everyone here is ok.
> Hugs Mel


EGADS.  I leave the house for 2 hours and come back to this???  *shudders*  Stay safe and alert everybody!!!  Brush up on your first aid skills in case you ever need them to help a fellow human  being!

Well I spent $162 and received 198 AM at safeway. pretty awesome considering I have only gone shopping twice this month.  Yay meal planning!


----------



## AngelDisney

marcyleecorgan said:


> EGADS.  I leave the house for 2 hours and come back to this???  *shudders*  Stay safe and alert everybody!!!  Brush up on your first aid skills in case you ever need them to help a fellow human  being!
> 
> Well I spent $162 and received 198 AM at safeway. pretty awesome considering I have only gone shopping twice this month.  Yay meal planning!


I live in the area too. Prayers to the families involved.


----------



## bababear_50

My son and daughter inlaw live in Toronto and I was so scared but they are ok
,,my heart breaks for the people involved.
Sending prayers to them and their families.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in
> Thinking of you all.
> What happened in Toronto just made me want to know everyone here is ok.
> Hugs Mel


I was just north of that area at the time it happened.  I didn't hear anything about  it until I got home which was after 3pm.  Funny, my mom was calling right as I walked into the house to ask if I had heard about it.  I said no, she told me and then I reminded her of where I had been.

My friends' son walked out of one of the buildings at that corner and saw the van go by.  A few seconds sooner and he would have been struck.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I was just north of that area at the time it happened.  I didn't hear anything about  it until I got home which was after 3pm.  Funny, my mom was calling right as I walked into the house to ask if I had heard about it.  I said no, she told me and then I reminded her of where I had been.
> 
> My friends' son walked out of one of the buildings at that corner and saw the van go by.  A few seconds sooner and he would have been struck.



I am so happy you are safe,,HUGS Hon
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall that will let those of us who managed to get a threshold LnG offer to snag 160 AM for a $50 spend*

*Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid April 25th & 26th*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Email coupon from Rexall that will let those of us who managed to get a threshold LnG offer to snag 160 AM for a $50 spend*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid April 25th & 26th*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wouldn't get too twitched about it -- wait and see how it plays out, worst case they'll contact you and question why you're asking for too many, best case, you just got a bonus 100 miles!*


Haven't log in to AM yet but I just got an email stating that my account was credited with 200 miles.  That was by far the fastest missing miles reply I've ever gotten and proof I suppose that they just give yo the miles without checking anything.  Oh well, I'm sure there have been a few over the years that I lost track of so this evens it up.


Now, on to more important things.  Free Dining has been released this morning.....along with another room discount offer.  I'm trying to price it out but I just keep getting the 'someone ate the page' page.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Is anyone doing the Shell/Coke targeted personal offer?  

I've bought Coke twice now and the points haven't been on the receipt. Just wondering if anyone is having any success.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok which credit card gives you one free checked bag on westjet - the westjet WO MC card, or the airmiles WO BMO MC card?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> Dempster's Pumpernickel or Rye bread
> buy 2 at 2.99 each get 10 airmiles
> 
> Melita coffee filters 6.99
> buy 1 at 6.99 get 5 airmiles
> 
> Kraft Cheese Whiz
> 900 grams
> buy 1 at 11.69 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Individual bottles of mountain Dew ,,Pepsi
> at checkout counter
> buy 2 at 1.79 each  get 8 airmiles
> 
> Hawaiian Punch bottle 1.89 L
> Buy 2 at 1.79 each  get 6 airmiles
> 
> Glad Storage Bags Zipper (Lg)
> on sale 3.99 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Glad Press and Seal
> 3.49 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Twizzlers Licorice
> 2.99 each
> buy 2 get 5 airmiles
> 
> Hawaiian Punch 6 packs
> 2.99 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Sun Rype Tetra Juice
> 1.99 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Welch's Grape Juice bottles
> 3.49 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Allens apple Juice bottles
> 2.99 each
> buy 2 get 5 airmiles
> 
> Clorox bleach
> buy 2 at 2.79 each
> get 10 airmiles
> 
> Purina Cat Food
> 6.99 each
> buy 2 get 30 airmiles
> 
> Dog Food
> 6.99 each
> buy 2 get 25 airmiles
> 
> Arm and Hammer
> Kitty Litter
> on sale 5.00 a big box
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> 
> Recycle blue bags
> 7.99 each
> buy 1 get 10 airmiles.
> 
> All St Hubert Pot Pies and Quiches
> on sale 9.99 each
> buy 1 at 9.99 get 15 airmiles
> 
> Latantia
> sticks of butter
> garlic,butter maple,,,tomatoe basil
> 1.99 each
> buy 2 get 10 airmiles.
> 
> 
> That's all I saw,,maybe someone else can add a few things
> Hugs Mel



Sobey's Ontario, just adding a few more of the monthly instore offers, expiry May 2 I believe:

bakery sour dough bread  (and other bread rye/pumpernickel I think), 3.79 5am
melitta coffee 6.99 5am
melitta basket filters 1.99/2.99 5am
maille dijon 3.49 2/8am
compliments non-clumping cat litter 4.99 2/10am
cat treats party mix 1.49 2/10am
airwick products  2/20am
purex/sunlight products, 2/15am most $5.99, some $6.49
drano liquid plummer 2/10am
catelli pastas $2.29 2/5am


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just found this little gem! There are also several stores that have their own multipliers so be sure to make note of that info when you order something to make sure you get all you deserve if (come on, we all know WHEN) you need to chase them down.*
**

*Here's a direct link to the stores with the bonus offers*
*Airmilesshop Birthday Sale*
*Here's the terms & conditions from the website:*
*Tuesday April 24 2018 until Monday April 30, 2018. Get 15x Miles sitewide*
*† LIMITED TIME OFFER: Get 15x AIR MILES® Reward Miles on qualifying purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, made in a single transaction between 00:00:01 AM ET on April 24 and 23:59:59 PM ET on April 30, 2018. Offer applies to the total Base Miles collected on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, duty and taxes. Base offer may vary per store, click on store logo at airmilesshops.ca for details. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels), travel must be booked by April 30, 2018 and completed by June 30, 2018. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What?!  I JUST placed an order with the bay on AM shops and I didn't see that! ugh


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Or is the 15x applied automatically?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What?!  I JUST placed an order with the bay on AM shops and I didn't see that! ugh


*You're ok, from the terms I shared .. the time period is from 00:00:01 TODAY. So you will get the 15X PLUS HBC has a 2X to go with their BayDay sale*

*ETA, PLUS you'll get whatever miles your HBC points convert to, great time to shop with them (currently working on an order myself)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, one more thing to add to the above info -- I'm currently watching a pillow i want that's on sale at the Bay for $132 and hoping for  the Bay to add on their sale for using my HBC card (usually an extra 20%) OR if that doesn't happen i will order it thru the Linen Chest and take advantage of their price match guarantee (they take an extra 10% off). I peeked at the Linen Chest site and found this info on the home page*
**
*With the fine print:*
*Get 5 reward miles® for every $20 you spend online per transaction excluding shipping, handling and taxes. Not applicable on the purchase of gift cards. Offer subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice at any time. Collector must sign in at airmilesshop.ca before  purchasing in order to earn  reward miles. Reward miles will appear in your Collector Account within 75 days. To collect AIR MILES® reward miles you must be a Canadian resident. *


*On the Airmileshop site they are listed as having only 3X  -- they also have a one day free shipping event today*

****ETA the airmiles site has now updated to show the 5X as well*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just found this little gem! There are also several stores that have their own multipliers so be sure to make note of that info when you order something to make sure you get all you deserve if (come on, we all know WHEN) you need to chase them down.*
> *View attachment 318852*
> 
> *Here's a direct link to the stores with the bonus offers*
> *Airmilesshop Birthday Sale*
> *Here's the terms & conditions from the website:*
> *Tuesday April 24 2018 until Monday April 30, 2018. Get 15x Miles sitewide*
> *† LIMITED TIME OFFER: Get 15x AIR MILES® Reward Miles on qualifying purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, made in a single transaction between 00:00:01 AM ET on April 24 and 23:59:59 PM ET on April 30, 2018. Offer applies to the total Base Miles collected on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, duty and taxes. Base offer may vary per store, click on store logo at airmilesshops.ca for details. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels), travel must be booked by April 30, 2018 and completed by June 30, 2018. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*


I was afraid this would happen! I just made a purchase over the weekend. It was out of stock few weeks ago so I grabbed it when it’s available again! 6 AM vs. 90 AM!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I was afraid this would happen! I just made a purchase over the weekend. It was out of stock few weeks ago so I grabbed it when it’s available again! 6 AM vs. 90 AM!!


*I've been known to return something and re-order it to get extra miles .... Places where i can take it back in-store and not pay  shipping ONLY, not somewhere like Amazon. HBC is great since their return policy is very liberal if you use their credit card & Marks has a 100 day return policy as well.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Spotthecat said:


> Ok which credit card gives you one free checked bag on westjet - the westjet WO MC card, or the airmiles WO BMO MC card?


That would the WestJet card.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been known to return something and re-order it to get extra miles .... Places where i can take it back in-store and not pay  shipping ONLY, not somewhere like Amazon. HBC is great since their return policy is very liberal if you use their credit card & Marks has a 100 day return policy as well.*


But the item is only available online!


----------



## AngelDisney

Can I still get AM for buying Amazon GC at Shell? Trying to maximize the airmillesshop bonus offer to make up for the loss of 84 AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> But the item is only available online!


*Which retailer and when? If it's Amazon and it hasn't shown as shipped you can cancel the order (one of my kids has even been as bold as to add enough to the free shipping threshold and then go in and cancel what they don't want and STILL get free shipping )*


----------



## kuhltiffany

AngelDisney said:


> Can I still get AM for buying Amazon GC at Shell? Trying to maximize the airmillesshop bonus offer to make up for the loss of 92 AM!



Only at certain Shell locations until May 6. https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...e7ce7147addbe4b/shell-locations-full-list.pdf


----------



## blue888

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just found this little gem! There are also several stores that have their own multipliers so be sure to make note of that info when you order something to make sure you get all you deserve if (come on, we all know WHEN) you need to chase them down.*
> *View attachment 318852*
> 
> *Here's a direct link to the stores with the bonus offers*
> *Airmilesshop Birthday Sale*
> *Here's the terms & conditions from the website:*
> *Tuesday April 24 2018 until Monday April 30, 2018. Get 15x Miles sitewide*
> *† LIMITED TIME OFFER: Get 15x AIR MILES® Reward Miles on qualifying purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, made in a single transaction between 00:00:01 AM ET on April 24 and 23:59:59 PM ET on April 30, 2018. Offer applies to the total Base Miles collected on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, duty and taxes. Base offer may vary per store, click on store logo at airmilesshops.ca for details. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels), travel must be booked by April 30, 2018 and completed by June 30, 2018. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*



Ok, so to clarify. If I buy something from say Dyson where it says 5 times the miles and combine it with the 15 times the miles.  How many miles would I get per $20 spent?


----------



## Days In the Sun

blue888 said:


> Ok, so to clarify. If I buy something from say Dyson where it says 5 times the miles and combine it with the 15 times the miles.  How many miles would I get per $20 spent?



1 am (base mile) + 4 am (5x for dyson) + 14 am (15x airmileshops promo) = 19am per $20. So about 10% back.


----------



## Silvermist999

Ugh!  I placed something like 6 orders via airmilesshops.ca in the past 5 days, with no multipliers.  Today they start a 15x promo?!?  I don't have anything else left to buy!!


----------



## osully

Hoping for some great offers this week! Gotta work on that 5-10,000 more AM I will need for Nov 2019 Trip! I think I’m favouring the Doubletree @ Disney Springs now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got our new ONYX cards in the mail and the *slightly less* wasteful trappings that come along with them. Card doesn't have an expiry date printed on it this time but rather the date we joined. I must say though, we all need to step up our game if we want to meet the prowess of THIS collector...

*


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got our new ONYX cards in the mail and the *slightly less* wasteful trappings that come along with them. Card doesn't have an expiry date printed on it this time but rather the date we joined. I must say though, we all need to step up our game if we want to meet the prowess of THIS collector...*
> 
> *View attachment 318949*


Hahahahaha


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Which retailer and when? If it's Amazon and it hasn't shown as shipped you can cancel the order (one of my kids has even been as bold as to add enough to the free shipping threshold and then go in and cancel what they don't want and STILL get free shipping )*



Thanks Jacqueline! It’s RW & Co. and it’s just shipped today...


----------



## Spotthecat

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got our new ONYX cards in the mail and the *slightly less* wasteful trappings that come along with them. Card doesn't have an expiry date printed on it this time but rather the date we joined. I must say though, we all need to step up our game if we want to meet the prowess of THIS collector...*
> 
> *View attachment 318949*


Hot Wheels sized???


----------



## osully

Yeah omg how many points was his CAR?


----------



## kitntrip

Blue Friday out west again!


----------



## kitntrip

I wonder if Carl bought this Mercedes lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think you cracked the  car code there @kitntrip *
*



*


----------



## Baby Ninja

kitntrip said:


> Blue Friday out west again!



Do you have someone on “the inside“? How do you know ALREADY?!  I don’t receive an email until the day before, but I was thinking it was time for another, either this Friday or next. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## marchingstar

Baby Ninja said:


> Do you have someone on “the inside“? How do you know ALREADY?!  I don’t receive an email until the day before, but I was thinking it was time for another, either this Friday or next.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



The flyer posts online at 10:00 Tuesday evening. I’ve missed the last few Blue Friday’s, but finally it looks like I can take advantage this time around. Some decent offers! 

And I know some people around have inside access (kids with flyer routes...hah!) so some have even earlier intel!


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON is a bust this week. 

Metro is actually pretty decent for me. The better offers are things we will use. 


Burnbrae Egg Bakes 2 for $5.00 (last week / today they were 2 for $7.00) + 15 AM when you buy 2 
Lactancia Pur Filter Milk $4.99 ea + 20 AM when you buy 2 
Astro Organic Yogurt or Tatziki $2.99 ea + 20 AM when you buy 2


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Sobeys ontario is so bad.  I haven' been in a store since ice cream.  My AM has really stalled out here in April


----------



## bababear_50

Nothing for me in this week's flyers

Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-april-26-to-may-2/all

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-26-to-may-2/all
Lactancia milk  buy 2 get 20 airmiles

Foodland Ontario
Ice caps buy 2 get 10 airmiles--no price listed.
Mccain frozen patties buy 2 at 4.99 each get 10 airmiles
Cheese sticks bread package of 6 buy 1pkg. at 4.99 get 5 airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-april-26-to-may-2/all
*Natrel Purfiltre milk is on sale for 2.99 for 2L*


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Sobeys ON is a bust this week.
> 
> Metro is actually pretty decent for me. The better offers are things we will use.
> 
> 
> Burnbrae Egg Bakes 2 for $5.00 (last week / today they were 2 for $7.00) + 15 AM when you buy 2
> Lactancia Pur Filter Milk $4.99 ea + 20 AM when you buy 2
> Astro Organic Yogurt or Tatziki $2.99 ea + 20 AM when you buy 2



I missed the yogurt deal. Thanks for the heads up. I have coupons for $1 off the egg bakes so they will be a good deal. Also I ran into a person promoting the Lactancia milk last week in Metro and he gave me a couple of coupons so I may be able to take advantage of that one too.

I'm sure there must be lots of offers in  the Sobeys store. They are listing 1400 AM available, just not showing them in the flyer. Guess I'll have to put the "hunt" back into my airmiles hunt this week.


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to stock up on a few things at Rexall this week and use the Load N Go and email coupon.
I should get 160 airmiles for 50.00 spend.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am going to stock up on a few things at Rexall this week and use the Load N Go and email coupon.
> I should get 160 airmiles for 50.00 spend.
> Hugs Mel


That’s my plan too!


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> I am going to stock up on a few things at Rexall this week and use the Load N Go and email coupon.
> I should get 160 airmiles for 50.00 spend.
> Hugs Mel





AngelDisney said:


> That’s my plan too!



DS is out of school at 11:40 today so we are heading to Rexall to do this as well!


----------



## kitntrip

Baby Ninja said:


> Do you have someone on “the inside“? How do you know ALREADY?!  I don’t receive an email until the day before, but I was thinking it was time for another, either this Friday or next.



I actually received my flyers yesterday! I've never gotten them so early so figured I would let everyone out west know to look for it!


----------



## kerreyn

Just went through the Blue Friday deals.  There's not a ton that we need, plus the $$ to AM ratio isn't the best.  I've put together a little list, looks like I'll spend approx. 103.90 (plus tax and dep.), and earn 645AM.  The coconut water is a smokin' deal - 500ml can of Grace Coconut Water, 2/$6, buy 4 get 50AM - I'll be stocking up on that one.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh boy I can't resist this Blue Friday... look at all the things that are on my shopping list but they weren't cheap enough last week!    Laundry soap, Alfredo sauce, chicken... Plus 100 AM for $35 worth of Raisin Bran and Mini Wheats (among the few cereals that DD will eat)!


----------



## Baby Ninja

kerreyn said:


> Just went through the Blue Friday deals.  There's not a ton that we need, plus the $$ to AM ratio isn't the best.  I've put together a little list, looks like I'll spend approx. 103.90 (plus tax and dep.), and earn 645AM.  The coconut water is a smokin' deal - 500ml can of Grace Coconut Water, 2/$6, buy 4 get 50AM - I'll be stocking up on that one.



Me too! Looks like I can get away with things I actually need this time for $201.30 and score 820 AM!  Though, I'll have to split my purchase to nab the 100 bonus a second time.



marchingstar said:


> The flyer posts online at 10:00 Tuesday evening. I’ve missed the last few Blue Friday’s, but finally it looks like I can take advantage this time around. Some decent offers!
> 
> And I know some people around have inside access (kids with flyer routes...hah!) so some have even earlier intel!



Thanks for the scoop.  We don't receive physical flyers anymore, and now that you've mentioned the Friday preview hits on Tuesday I'll start looking then!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Baby Ninja said:


> Me too! Looks like I can get away with things I actually need this time for $201.30 and score 820 AM!  Though, I'll have to split my purchase to nab the 100 bonus a second time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scoop.  We don't receive physical flyers anymore, and now that you've mentioned the Friday preview hits on Tuesday I'll start looking then!


*The flyers go live around midnight eastern time Wednesday on Reebee. I always update the title of this thread with the page number of the first sightings of the current week's flyers, update links to each regions flyers in the first post and *try* to do a bit of a scan in a post as well. Currently working on this week's. I use the links from Smart Canucks because it lets me see all of the flyers while Reebee  is location based and it's a tad harder for me to work with. Reebee is great because you can get it to show you all of the Airmile offers in your area in one list, just type Airmiles into the search bar at the top right. There is an APP for Reebee or you can access it online as well.*

*Reebee Flyers*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly Flyer update! This won't take long, as others have mentioned it's a very bleak selection this week!!*
*Sobeys:*
*Western Flyer*

*Blue Friday *
*Bothwell Cheese (no price mentioned) $1 off buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Kelloggs cereal big boxes, $7 buy 5 get 100 AM*
*Liquid plumber/pinesol $4 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Spend $150 on booze get 150 AM*
*Urban Fresh*

*3 (yes THREE) offers in the flyer but mentions 1300 in store*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Villagio Bread 2/$5 buy 4 get 25 AM*
*Some cheese spend $10 get 25 AM*
*Del Monte juices $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Hidden Valley dressings $3.29 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Same offer as last week for cereal, granola bars, yogurt ranging from 2/$5 - $5.99 spend $20 get 50 AM*
*LOTS of offers that are hovering around the 1:1 ratio*
*Foodland *
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Looks exciting -- bragging about 50 AM in the flyer *
*WOW, truly pathetic! nothing worth mentioning!!!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic also has the spend $150/95 miles for three days (Thurs-Sat).

I'm going the Superstore/PC points route this week. MUCH better $1/point ratio for me there this week. PLus they have a spend threshold offer as well.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was a little disappointed last night.  I went to go pick up an Kobo gc...and the Safeway I go to did not have one gift card for Kobo there.  I was disappointed.  I am a huge ( and geeky reader who reads my more loved books numerous times or if I really love them...I will read over and over and over 10+ times )  So needless to say...that would have been a good AM score for me.  Oh well...I guess that gave me a little more $$$ for Blue Friday tomorrow


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys Atlantic also has the spend $150/95 miles for three days (Thurs-Sat).
> 
> I'm going the Superstore/PC points route this week. MUCH better $1/point ratio for me there this week. PLus they have a spend threshold offer as well.


*Yeah i saw that, but rarely do i mention things that don't hit my 1:1 ratio and wow, that doesn't come close (and we NEVER spend that much on groceries so i just *assumed* other don't either, oops)*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will do it if I need a big order, but rarely do I just shop at Sobeys now.  I like to spread the wealth to maximize rewards programs.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I'm surprisingly considering Superstore instead of Sobeys this Friday as well. They finally sent me some decent offers. 15,000 points for spending $150+, plus points for a bunch of items I normally buy. And I can order online.

My Blue Friday miles from last week just posted today!

The airmilesshops 15x offer was helpful today. Bought my daughter a $100 backpack at Indigo (that I've been watching for a sale on) using a 15% off springtime15 code and also got 15x the air miles.

I missed the 15x air miles offer for a Sephora order this week but placed it during a 10% off sale so the deal ended up still being pretty good. Sephora currently is selling their $100 eGift card along with a bonus $20 gift card. Deal ends May 1st.


----------



## shaynar

I'm sure this has been asked before, so I apologize in advance!

I saw someone saying that some airmile purchased Wdw tickets expire. How can I tell if mine are the ones that do?

TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyers are live now *
*Western Flyer*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday spend $50 get 60 AM spend $70 get 100 AM*
*Jamieson Vitamins buy one get 1 50% off spend $30 get 30 AM*
*WaySpa gift cards 20% off (turn around and use thru the Airmilesshop portal!!)*
*Lots of items with small amounts well below the 1:1 ratio*
*I wasn't able to make it to Rexall yesterday (read as:it was raining and i was lazy  ) so we went after dinner tonight and really cleaned up! New tags were going up on the shelves so i stood there complaining to the hubby about how my math would be off and getting to the threshold would be hard (got some cheese to go with my whine?!?!). One of my fav cashiers walked by and stage whispered "Rexall follows the scanning laws and pictures of the tags make it easy to follow" Ended up doing 2 transactions*

*Bought $30 worth of vitamins along with a few other items bringing pre-tax total to $52.26, showed the email coupon & snagged 112 AM*
*Bought Robax (big time on sale and coupon!!) and mouthguard (big time grinder here) total $55.78, showed email coupon, used the survey coupon and LnG offer, snagged 162 AM*
*Total amount post-tax spent $116.75 and snagged 274 AM*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did a walk through Sobeys here in Kanata.....AM tags are generally very poor ratios and concentrated on pet food, OTC pharmacy products and bodywash.  Didn't see a single item worth the price/ratio offering.  Rough week for AM hunters in Ontario!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

FLVacationGirl said:


> I'm surprisingly considering Superstore instead of Sobeys this Friday as well. They finally sent me some decent offers. 15,000 points for spending $150+, plus points for a bunch of items I normally buy. And I can order online.
> 
> My Blue Friday miles from last week just posted today!
> 
> The airmilesshops 15x offer was helpful today. Bought my daughter a $100 backpack at Indigo (that I've been watching for a sale on) using a 15% off springtime15 code and also got 15x the air miles.
> 
> I missed the 15x air miles offer for a Sephora order this week but placed it during a 10% off sale so the deal ended up still being pretty good. Sephora currently is selling their $100 eGift card along with a bonus $20 gift card. Deal ends May 1st.



Do you get AM on Sephora Gift Card purchases?


----------



## osully

Metro Ontario has really been stepping up. Had a good shop there last week and a great shop there last night! Spent just over $50 (a few items not related to bonus AM) and got over 130AM.

They do have very small qty of the Lactancia Purfiltre milk and Astro Organic yogurt (in the organic zone next to the milk - was hard to find!) so get it today if you can.

They were also out of my preferred flavour of the beloved Egg Bakes (Ham & Cheese) so I grabbed a few others. 

On the Metro app I had an offer for A 5AM bonus on Haagen Dazs which is on sale this week for $4.99.

I also picked up Cheez Whiz for 5 bonus AM in the app plus a few soft pretzels for my husband and I to dip in it! Disney withdrawal!!


----------



## osully

I do have a LOT of Sobeys MyOffers that are products on sale or that I would use too though so I will head there on the weekend. Probably 10-12 items with at least 5AM each. 

My spend threshold offer is still stuck at 30AM when spend $120 though. Yeah not gonna happen!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marcyleecorgan said:


> Oh boy I can't resist this Blue Friday... look at all the things that are on my shopping list but they weren't cheap enough last week!    Laundry soap, Alfredo sauce, chicken... Plus 100 AM for $35 worth of Raisin Bran and Mini Wheats (among the few cereals that DD will eat)!


I totally missed the Kellogs cereal in the flyer - thanks for posting this.  Glad I read it before I went shopping! I need to make a bunch of rice crispy squares for Monday!


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Metro Ontario has really been stepping up. Had a good shop there last week and a great shop there last night! Spent just over $50 (a few items not related to bonus AM) and got over 130AM.
> 
> They do have very small qty of the Lactancia Purfiltre milk and Astro Organic yogurt (in the organic zone next to the milk - was hard to find!) so get it today if you can.
> 
> They were also out of my preferred flavour of the beloved Egg Bakes (Ham & Cheese) so I grabbed a few others.
> 
> On the Metro app I had an offer for A 5AM bonus on Haagen Dazs which is on sale this week for $4.99.
> 
> I also picked up Cheez Whiz for 5 bonus AM in the app plus a few soft pretzels for my husband and I to dip in it! Disney withdrawal!!



I printed the Metro coupons out last time for scanning but I can’t find the print option now in the app. Please advise how I get to use the coupons in the app. TIA!


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> I printed the Metro coupons out last time for scanning but I can’t find the print option now in the app. Please advise how I get to use the coupons in the app. TIA!



With the new app you aren't supposed to need to show or scan the Metro coupons any more (like with the Sobeys app). You have to add them and then they work automatically.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> My spend threshold offer is still stuck at 30AM when spend $120 though. Yeah not gonna happen!!



DH's keeps rising! It used to be spend $45/15, then $55/20, now it's $70/20!  ugh   Mine is $160/35!


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> I printed the Metro coupons out last time for scanning but I can’t find the print option now in the app. Please advise how I get to use the coupons in the app. TIA!



Like others have said you don't need the physical coupons anymore. If you need/want a reminder list there is a "card" icon in the upper right hand corner that should show the # of coupons you've loaded. Click on that card and it will take you to a page where you can print a reminder list to take to the store with you. This list is used only as reference while you shop.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> With the new app you aren't supposed to need to show or scan the Metro coupons any more (like with the Sobeys app). You have to add them and then they work automatically.





ottawamom said:


> Like others have said you don't need the physical coupons anymore. If you need/want a reminder list there is a "card" icon in the upper right hand corner that should show the # of coupons you've loaded. Click on that card and it will take you to a page where you can print a reminder list to take to the store with you. This list is used only as reference while you shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Walked my Sobeys in Mississauga Ontario
picked up a few things that I had in *My Offers*
and got 75 airmiles
I've decided to start doing smaller shops more frequently as I realized we are throwing out a lot of fresh produce. 
I'll still stockpile non perishable items if the price and miles are good.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I shopped "My offers"  at Sobeys and got a whopping 21AM . I walked the aisles and didn't see much of anything that I would have picked up for AM's. Maybe they're getting reading for a big "deal" in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was a little disappointed last night.  I went to go pick up an Kobo gc...and the Safeway I go to did not have one gift card for Kobo there.  I was disappointed.  I am a huge ( and geeky reader who reads my more loved books numerous times or if I really love them...I will read over and over and over 10+ times )  So needless to say...that would have been a good AM score for me.  Oh well...I guess that gave me a little more $$$ for Blue Friday tomorrow



I too was disappointed when I stopped at my Foodland to pick up some Kobo GC...they also did not have any.  They also did not have any Roots GC, which were also in the flyer.  When I asked the Manager, she replied that they do not control what is put on the gift card rack.  I thought about driving to Sobeys but it was pouring rain on Wednesday night, so I decided to just head home and hope that they will have a GC offer for Mother's Day.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

The Sobeys in Kanata has dropped non-Sobeys gift cards.  The whole display etc has been dismantled.  I asked the cashier and she said they are getting out of the business???


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> The Sobeys in Kanata has dropped non-Sobeys gift cards.  The whole display etc has been dismantled.  I asked the cashier and she said they are getting out of the business???



I hope that isn't spreading to all the Sobeys. I don't buy GC often but it is handy from time to time. I must admit most of my GC purchased at Sobeys are Sobeys brand GC when the have them on AM deals so I guess I can see their point. Sobeys is becoming very margin driven of late. Bring in the alcohol with big margins and remove some of my favourite grocery items as they no longer have enough shelf space. Sign of the times.


----------



## buyerbrad

The Shell giftcards are still my easiest source of getting Miles. 111 Airmiles for every $100 giftcard plus I put it on my Amex to get more Miles.


----------



## ebharris

buyerbrad said:


> The Shell giftcards are still my easiest source of getting Miles. 111 Airmiles for every $100 giftcard plus I put it on my Amex to get more Miles.



I never see gift card deals in Manitoba, is this directly from Shell? In Ontario?


----------



## Pluto75

AM site now has 7 day WDW tickets for 5400 reward miles! No 5 day tickets appear to be available.
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2594611

And does anyone have the link for those Shell's offerig the AM for GC? I remember it was a limited number of them...


----------



## ebharris

$121 spend at Sobeys for 489 miles, which is decent except that I bought dishwasher tabs and I’m pretty sure they weren’t a great deal so sort of kicking myself over that!

$78 at Rexall for 104 miles. My daughter needed some new makeup so those are really just ‘free’ miles as I would have likely spent the same without any miles as it was stuff we needed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Man! I wish the PC Optimum program would get its act together!  I had to start a missing points inquiry again for the second time in a week!  I've never had these issues with their programs when they were separate.  So annoying.


----------



## bababear_50

Pluto75 said:


> AM site now has 7 day WDW tickets for 5400 reward miles! No 5 day tickets appear to be available.
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2594611
> 
> And does anyone have the link for those Shell's offerig the AM for GC? I remember it was a limited number of them...



I am glad they are available again but that's a price hike(5,400 reward miles)  and then there is this,,I was hoping they would be a new bunch of tickets.

*"First use must be on or before December 31, 2018."*


----------



## kuhltiffany

ebharris said:


> I never see gift card deals in Manitoba, is this directly from Shell? In Ontario?


 Here's the list: https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...e7ce7147addbe4b/shell-locations-full-list.pdf


----------



## kuhltiffany

buyerbrad said:


> The Shell giftcards are still my easiest source of getting Miles. 111 Airmiles for every $100 giftcard plus I put it on my Amex to get more Miles.



 I've been stocking up every week, summer fun, house projects and gifts for the year covered!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

wOOOOOOOooof.  I get so exhausted on Blue Friday but it's worth it!  Spent $345, earned 816 AM today...


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Rexall is going to be closing 40 stores mostly in Ontario


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Is that offer at shell still on?  its not on their website


----------



## AngelDisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Is that offer at shell still on?  its not on their website


It’s only at particular locations. I am going to London to pick up my daughter for the summer break. I will get $500 worth of GC tomorrow. Wish I knew it earlier. I drove her back a few times in Feb and March without taking advantage of the offer.


----------



## AngelDisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall is going to be closing 40 stores mostly in Ontario


  I hope not!! 
Rexall is my major AM hunting place!


----------



## kuhltiffany

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Is that offer at shell still on?  its not on their website


 Until May 6. https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Has your experience been that this is an automated offer or does the cashier need to enter a code?  Also what kind of gift cards have you bought.  My shell is on the list but has no gift cards.  There is one up in North kanata on the list I might give it a try while I am at the golf range


----------



## kuhltiffany

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Has your experience been that this is an automated offer or does the cashier need to enter a code?  Also what kind of gift cards have you bought.  My shell is on the list but has no gift cards.  There is one up in North kanata on the list I might give it a try while I am at the golf range



You can buy any gift cards as long as they are not Shell Gas.  The north Kanata one is my go-to, I've bought Cara Foods, Home Depot, Cineplex, Canadian Tire, McDonalds, Starbucks, Indigo, etc.  No code or coupon required, just make sure they swipe your AM card.  You can buy $500 a day, but only $100 per transaction.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall is going to be closing 40 stores mostly in Ontario



Hi Hon
Is this a rumour or fact please,,just wondering if you have some insider knowledge?
Rexall is my go to fast airmiles place.I would be so upset if mine closed down.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Rexall has been losing money for some time.  Their parent McKesson made this announcement today.  You can read the story in the Globe and Mail,


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

kuhltiffany said:


> You can buy any gift cards as long as they are not Shell Gas.  The north Kanata one is my go-to, I've bought Cara Foods, Home Depot, Cineplex, Canadian Tire, McDonalds, Starbucks, Indigo, etc.  No code or coupon required, just make sure they swipe your AM card.  You can buy $500 a day, but only $100 per transaction.



OK great to hear as I will try to rack some up at the same station.  The shell on eagleson has a good group of guys that work there but is small and doesn' have gcs.  They know me as one of the AM crazies since I buy my gas in $15 allotment


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall has been losing money for some time.  Their parent McKesson made this announcement today.  You can read the story in the Globe and Mail,



Oh Dear
Thank-you for the information.
I'm not a subscriber to the Globe And Mail but I was able to read a bit
*Rexall to shutter some stores as pharmacy market faces pressure ...*
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/.../article-rexall-to-shutter-some-stores-as-pharmacy...
9 hours ago - As the company navigates a complex drug market, which includes falling generic drug prices in the wake of increased government and insurance scrutiny, Rexall will shutter 40 stores in Ontario and Western Canada, close to 10 per cent of its total retail footprint, according to a memo sent to company ...
Regards Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Well I would imagine their footprint in Kanata/Stittsville is a bit large - they have the two big stores on March road and the little one on Eagleson.....all generally dead.  If they are corporate owned (not sure of their structure) then my guess is the March rd next to the Metro closes and probably the Eagleson one in the mall...


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

BTW speaking of gift cards, I mentioned that Sobeys on Terry Fox in Kanata has chopped out their non-corporate gift cards.  Apparently Sobeys Stittsville as well.  Does anyone know if this is a new store-wide thing?  They run AM offers on GCs but I've found these two stores to repeatedly reject the offers in the flyers.  In Ontario some stores are corporate, some are franchise....I'm not sure how the Air Miles works as my knowledge was deeper around Club Sobeys.

I may check out the Sobeys way up on March Road - they are the ones that always let me convert Sobeys GCs over to Shell GCs.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for those of you with the BMO World Elite MasterCard...I noticed that they have a 3000 AM bonus and the $120 annual fee is waived for the first year...is this a good credit card?  I got the PC Financial Mastercard to earn the PC points but am finding since they switched their point program to the PC Optimum, I am finding we do not shop as much at Loblaws owned stores - for many reasons, prices are higher and I seem to have to do points enquiries all the time because my points are awarded.   So I started looking at other MasterCards and noticed this one.  I see that it grants you lounge access at airports.  Any experience to know if you get access to a lounge at Pearson for flights to LAX or MCO (terminal 1)?  or at the Orlando airport?


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for those of you with the BMO World Elite MasterCard...I noticed that they have a 3000 AM bonus and the $120 annual fee is waived for the first year...is this a good credit card?  I got the PC Financial Mastercard to earn the PC points but am finding since they switched their point program to the PC Optimum, I am finding we do not shop as much at Loblaws owned stores - for many reasons, prices are higher and I seem to have to do points enquiries all the time because my points are awarded.   So I started looking at other MasterCards and noticed this one.  I see that it grants you lounge access at airports.  Any experience to know if you get access to a lounge at Pearson for flights to LAX or MCO (terminal 1)?  or at the Orlando airport?



 

Yes, you have access to lounges at Pearson. You can download the priority lounge app and check out the lounges. I love the HK lounge with great food options. I even took the packaged sandwiches to the plane as snacks. Can’t wait to do that again this summer!



I used the points to claim flights for December one way to Fort Lauderdale, and it’s all inclusive. No additional taxes to pay like airmiles. Hope this helps.

Lounge access is why we get this card. The points are bonus.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Eagleson has them on the back wall, opposite the cash, very small collection though (that’s the one I stop at most, I go by it every day to drop DS at school).


TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> OK great to hear as I will try to rack some up at the same station.  The shell on eagleson has a good group of guys that work there but is small and doesn' have gcs.  They know me as one of the AM crazies since I buy my gas in $15 allotment


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

AngelDisney said:


> View attachment 319612
> 
> Yes, you have access to lounges at Pearson. You can download the priority lounge app and check out the lounges. I love the HK lounge with great food options. I even took the packaged sandwiches to the plane as snacks. Can’t wait to do that again this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> I used the points to claim flights for December one way to Fort Lauderdale, and it’s all inclusive. No additional taxes to pay like airmiles. Hope this helps.
> 
> Lounge access is why we get this card. The points are bonus.



Thanks so much...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> View attachment 319612I used the points to claim flights for December one way to Fort Lauderdale, and it’s all inclusive. No additional taxes to pay like airmiles. Hope this helps.





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for those of you with the BMO World Elite MasterCard...



OP - Are you looking at the World Elite Air Miles Mastercard or the World Elite Mastercard that you earn "points"?
The one for air miles you still have to pay for the taxes on flights. I think this poster must have the one that earns "points".

I have the Air Miles one and I like it.  It's nice to know that if I have a crappy month earning miles, my Mastercard pretty much guarantees me 200-300 per month. And it has full travel/medical insurance on it!


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for those of you with the BMO World Elite MasterCard...I noticed that they have a 3000 AM bonus and the $120 annual fee is waived for the first year...is this a good credit card?  I got the PC Financial Mastercard to earn the PC points but am finding since they switched their point program to the PC Optimum, I am finding we do not shop as much at Loblaws owned stores - for many reasons, prices are higher and I seem to have to do points enquiries all the time because my points are awarded.   So I started looking at other MasterCards and noticed this one.  I see that it grants you lounge access at airports.  Any experience to know if you get access to a lounge at Pearson for flights to LAX or MCO (terminal 1)?  or at the Orlando airport?


We have the AM BMO World Elite MC as well and love it.  I can easily get 200, 300, even 400 AM a month however I pay for EVERYTHING with the card.  Even if I'm buying a $1 coke, on the card it goes.  Any bills that I can use MC to pay for, such as our cell phones/our car/house ins., on they go.  
As for the lounges, we have used the one at MCO terminal A as well as the lounge in Jamaica.  Both were a great pace to rest before a fight and get great drinks and food included.  Its away from the masses so that's nice.  We have not used any at Pearson though.  Keep in mind that its only two free passes a year.  You can purchase extra if you want.  
The card is a good value especially if you travel.  Try it for a year and see how you like it.  Nothing to lose.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well now, that should be quite the adventure! Do you currently have any Dream miles in your account?? I was just checking and pulled up Google maps, picked a spot that would be about 1/2 way and there are several hotels coming in around the 1,000 AM mark. If not there are also hotels on the travel hub that will allow you to EARN miles (and if you book before midnight use more one MM coupon  ) Have a great time!!*





pigletto said:


> Good Luck and safe travels to you! I hope you have a wonderful cruise!





alohamom said:


> Oh wow-what a roller coaster! Safe travels and enjoy the cruise.





Days In the Sun said:


> Safe journey!  Have a wonderful time.





FLVacationGirl said:


> Have a fantastic time!!! I'm booked on the Allure of the Seas for January. First time with Royal. Can't wait to hear how your cruise goes.
> 
> Yes, you are going to deserve lots of drinks once you get on board the ship. Good luck with your drive! Crazy that you had to change things up last minute like this.



Thanks everyone!  We're back.  We arrived home late Monday night.  I have a lot of catching up to do.

First of all, yes I have lots of dream miles!  But it never occured to me to check the travel hub to either cash in miles for a hotel or book to get miles.   The 1st day of driving to Florida was just so stressful.  My Dad, son, daughter and I hit the 407 at 8:15 AM on Friday.  My husband ended up driving with our friend and his son.  By the time we had dropped our daughter off and were leaving Oakville (9:30 AM) they were JUST leaving north Whitby.  They were consistently 1-2 hours behind us the whole trip with my Dad refusing to wait for them.  I had to keep texting them directions and making sure they weren't lost and find a hotel to stop for the night.  We stopped at a hotel (border of NC and SC) at 11 PM and my husband & friend showed up at 1:30 AM!!  

Saturday was considerably better but still a long drive with leaving at 9:45 AM (very late) and arriving at our hotel in FLL at 9:30 PM.  This time hubby & friend arrived only 15 minutes after we did.

By the way, Google Map and TripAdvisor APPS rock!!  I never knew before just how important they would be on a road trip!

If anyone's interested I will write more later about our trip, but probably not until Monday when I finally have the house all to myself again.

Ohh and hey!  Remember the issue I had with my insurance through Air Miles just before we left?  Thursday night (while we were frantically packing to leave Friday morning) I received a phone call back letting me know the entire amount I paid would be refunded to my Visa in 4-6 weeks.  I went through our finances on Thursday and we already received our refund!  I was very happy about that.  I thought for sure I would have to fight for a refund when we came home.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

does anyone now if Shoppers Drug Mark GCs now work across the PC world ie Superstore, Loblaws etc?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> OP - Are you looking at the World Elite Air Miles Mastercard or the World Elite Mastercard that you earn "points"?
> The one for air miles you still have to pay for the taxes on flights. I think this poster must have the one that earns "points".
> 
> I have the Air Miles one and I like it.  It's nice to know that if I have a crappy month earning miles, my Mastercard pretty much guarantees me 200-300 per month. And it has full travel/medical insurance on it!



Sorry, yes I meant the World Elite Air Miles Mastercard...I have the AMEX Platinum Air Miles and yes, it is nice to earn AM each month...I am just thinking that my PC points are just sitting there now because of the changes to the program and the only reason I have the PC Mastercard is because of Costco....


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall has been losing money for some time.  Their parent McKesson made this announcement today.  You can read the story in the Globe and Mail,



Well to be honest they have the highest prices of any store for pharmacy and drugstore items. I only buy things that are on sale + there has to be a good AM offer! 

I would hope they re-evaluate their extremely high pricing for the stores that stay open. 

I also find so many things scan the wrong price there like they hope people just don't notice. A 4 pack of mens disposable razors for example scanned at $17+ when they were supposed to be on sale for $7.99 only. You bet I made them fix that. 

Consumers shouldn't have to make the store fix the pricing when things scan wrong ALL OF THE TIME. I'm vocal about it and there usually itsn't a line behind me but for example my husband would be too embarassed to dispute the incorrect price.


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Well I would imagine their footprint in Kanata/Stittsville is a bit large - they have the two big stores on March road and the little one on Eagleson.....all generally dead.  If they are corporate owned (not sure of their structure) then my guess is the March rd next to the Metro closes and probably the Eagleson one in the mall...



The newest store in Barrhaven is ALWAYS dead. Doesn't matter what time of day and I am usually there on a weekend day in the afternoon when stores are usually crowded! It is the 2nd store in Barrhaven and I have no idea why they opened it. 

I do hope they close the old one at least, if they are planning to close one here, so this brand new immaculate store can stick around and not be a waste of money.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Well to be honest they have the highest prices of any store for pharmacy and drugstore items. I only buy things that are on sale + there has to be a good AM offer!
> 
> I would hope they re-evaluate their extremely high pricing for the stores that stay open.
> 
> I also find so many things scan the wrong price there like they hope people just don't notice. A 4 pack of mens disposable razors for example scanned at $17+ when they were supposed to be on sale for $7.99 only. You bet I made them fix that.
> 
> Consumers shouldn't have to make the store fix the pricing when things scan wrong ALL OF THE TIME. I'm vocal about it and there usually itsn't a line behind me but for example my husband would be too embarassed to dispute the incorrect price.



*I've started taking pictures of the signs on the shelves because that has happened too many times for my liking! My shopping trips have been known to take over 30 minutes if i need to separate transactions so that i can maximize my AM so if i get to the till and there is a massive difference which cost me too much $$ i will know something has scanned improperly. I also don't understand how in our small city the same product can sell for a different price at each store!!! I rarely buy anything at full price (other than basic groceries and our kids call us grocery snobs because we mainly shop at Metro so the sale prices there are often higher than the regular price at Food Basics  ) and take a tad too much pride in working the system to get high-end items at rock bottom price (i inwardly chuckly everytime i head out with my $250 dollar leather purse that i got for FREE plus 25 AM). Shopping at Rexall requires a level head and a solid understanding of what products *should* cost. We have found lately that our local Shoppers cost us more for the same items and their new and improved point system SUCKS!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Sorry, yes I meant the World Elite Air Miles Mastercard...I have the AMEX Platinum Air Miles and yes, it is nice to earn AM each month...I am just thinking that my PC points are just sitting there now because of the changes to the program and the only reason I have the PC Mastercard is because of Costco....


*We have the same AMEX card and use it everywhere we can. We also have the BMO AM Mastercard but only the basic, no fee card that we use wherever the AMEX isn't accepted AND at Costco. We don't see the advantage to having two of the higher end credit cards (what do you call that??) because we don't travel much so the benefits you mentioned aren't of any use to us. I agree with the PP who mentioned why not just try it for a year and see if it's worth it to you or not, you can always cancel it if you're not seeing it as useful.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Now in London Ontario. Got $500 LCBO gift cards and 550 AM. Mission accomplished!! Now on my way to pick up DD. By the way, the cashier was so nice and an AM collector as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Now in London Ontario. Got $500 LCBO gift cards and 550 AM. Mission accomplished!! Now on my way to pick up DD. By the way, the cashier was so nice and an AM collector as well.


*Which location? We have been known to travel to London strictly to see a movie!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> Consumers shouldn't have to make the store fix the pricing when things scan wrong ALL OF THE TIME. I'm vocal about it and there usually itsn't a line behind me but for example my husband would be too embarassed to dispute the incorrect price.


Too bad they don't follow the Scanner price accuracy code.  It is frustrating as a customer and as a cashier when things don't scan at the correct price.  
Here is a link to see who all follows the rules of correct price scanning.  https://www.retailcouncil.org/scanner-accuracy.  Sadly...they are not on the list, so it is not drilled into the employees.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Which location? We have been known to travel to London strictly to see a movie!*



The one next to the McDonald on Highbury near the 401 exit (957 Hamilton Road at Highbury and Hamilton).


----------



## osully

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Too bad they don't follow the Scanner price accuracy code.  It is frustrating as a customer and as a cashier when things don't scan at the correct price.
> Here is a link to see who all follows the rules of correct price scanning.  https://www.retailcouncil.org/scanner-accuracy.  Sadly...they are not on the list, so it is not drilled into the employees.



Yes Metro is awesome with this. They make sure you still get your AM bonus too!

In fact I just walked over the Metro again for 4 more boxes of egg bakes, and a few more targeted offers! 

Will hit up Sobeys later on in the week.


----------



## buyerbrad

AngelDisney said:


> The one next to the McDonald on Highbury near the 401 exit (957 Hamilton Road at Highbury and Hamilton).



That location had Sobeys giftcards a few weeks back, but when I went to buy them he couldn’t get them to load.   My Sobeys lets me buy Shell giftcards, so I had visions of endless Airmiles on repeat going back and forth between the stores.


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> That location had Sobeys giftcards a few weeks back, but when I went to buy them he couldn’t get them to load.   My Sobeys lets me buy Shell giftcards, so I had visions of endless Airmiles on repeat going back and forth between the stores.





I was able to use my Sobeys GC to buy $150 Shell GC and put them in good use today.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Does anyone know if shoppers drug gift cards work at loblaws now.  I can’t seem to find this online if they merged the gift cards or still separate


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

AngelDisney said:


> I was able to use my Sobeys GC to buy $150 Shell GC and put them in good use today.


I did the same a few weeks back. Sobeys stittsville would not let me do this but kanata did


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Does anyone know if shoppers drug gift cards work at loblaws now.  I can’t seem to find this online if they merged the gift cards or still separate



I'm pretty sure they are still separate but to be honest I haven't asked personally. 

Just a heads up if you are buying them, I've had quite a few SDM gift cards wrecked (ie not functional) by the SDM cash registers in the last few months, happened in 4 different stores when they put in their new system requiring cashiers to enter the pin codes on the cards.  Not sure if they have fixed this but I've got around $200 to get straightened out with them, store says call head office, head office says do it in store, hasn't been too fun.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I got shopper keg McDonald’s Starbucks and the big eats card 500 bucks 550 point. Not great ratio but all stuff that would hit my MasterCard at 1 am to $10 spend so it’s worth it.  Just wish I could get loblaws or Walmart this way


----------



## isabellea

You've been a chatty bunch this week! We just came back from California and DLR today and my new Onyx card was waiting for me. What I find weird is that I got my Onyx status even though I haven't reached the 6000AM yet (my account shows I accumulated 5 611 AM so far this year).


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> You've been a chatty bunch this week! We just came back from California and DLR today and my new Onyx card was waiting for me. What I find weird is that I got my Onyx status even though I haven't reached the 6000AM yet (my account shows I accumulated 5 611 AM so far this year).



Welcome Home
I hope you had an excellent holiday!
Yeah for your Onyx status.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> You've been a chatty bunch this week! We just came back from California and DLR today and my new Onyx card was waiting for me. What I find weird is that I got my Onyx status even though I haven't reached the 6000AM yet (my account shows I accumulated 5 611 AM so far this year).



The card relates to your AM accumulation in 2017. It just takes them until March/April to send the cards out.


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked my Rexall Load N Go offers and they have disappeared,,anyone else have there's disappear too?

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked my Rexall Load N Go offers and they have disappeared,,anyone else have there's disappear too?
> 
> Hugs Mel


Yup, gone.  It says there are none for my area, what ever that means.


----------



## bababear_50

Well maybe they are going to give us some new wonderful Load N Go offers.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

All of my airmiles offers in the app are gone, not just Rexall but all of them? Weird. I still have Sobeys and Metro offers though.


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Welcome Home
> I hope you had an excellent holiday!
> Yeah for your Onyx status.
> Hugs Mel



We had a wonderful vacation! First we did a short road trip since we had rented a Mustang convertible at Sequoia NP, desert (Red Rock Canyon State Park) and along the PCH. We then ended our week at DLR for 3 days. The weather was gorgeous although we found it was quite chilly in the morning and evening (12-15C) in Anaheim. 



ottawamom said:


> The card relates to your AM accumulation in 2017. It just takes them until March/April to send the cards out.



Makes sense. I received my first Onyx in October and then received the black card then so I wasn't expecting a new card for 2017 so soon. Less than 200 AM before I reach Onyx in 2018. With my AM for MasterCard that I expect on Monday, I should have reached it again next Sunday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mine are gone as well.  I think it might be a glitch.  It tells me I have 7 offers but when I click, nothing comes up.

Ohh hang on.  It just took awhile to load.  I have Rexall offers.  One ends today, the rest on May 3rd.


----------



## Aladora

All of my offerers were gone or at least not loading earlier. They are back and one of mine is spend $50, get 50AM next Wednesday and Thursday. Truly not worth the gas to get to rexall.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine are all still there. They are the same ones I had when I looked at them on Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today is your last chance to take advantage of the 15X bonus thru the Airmilesshop portal. Since i'm lazy today, here's the link the the post I made earlier*

*Airmilesshop Birthday Bonus*


----------



## kerreyn

I have a question for the air miles math aces here.  I placed an order for Le Chateau through the Air Miles Shops, and the subtotal without tax and shipping was $309.45.  Le Chateau has a 5X deal on the Air Miles Shops, plus there's the 15X deal.  So, question is, I believe I'll get the base air miles (15), plus 5x the base (75), plus 15X the base (225) for a total of 315 air miles, amirite?


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I have a question for the air miles math aces here.  I placed an order for Le Chateau through the Air Miles Shops, and the subtotal without tax and shipping was $309.45.  Le Chateau has a 5X deal on the Air Miles Shops, plus there's the 15X deal.  So, question is, I believe I'll get the base air miles (15), plus 5x the base (75), plus 15X the base (225) for a total of 315 air miles, amirite?



15x really is base plus 14 more, likewise 5x is the base  plus 4x more. 

So base 15 plus 4*15 (5x Le Chateau) plus 14*15 (15x AMS promo) = 15 + 60 + 210 = 285 am


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I have a question for the air miles math aces here.  I placed an order for Le Chateau through the Air Miles Shops, and the subtotal without tax and shipping was $309.45.  Le Chateau has a 5X deal on the Air Miles Shops, plus there's the 15X deal.  So, question is, I believe I'll get the base air miles (15), plus 5x the base (75), plus 15X the base (225) for a total of 315 air miles, amirite?



Example from Black Friday:


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> 15x really is base plus 14 more, likewise 5x is the base  plus 4x more.
> 
> So base 15 plus 4*15 (5x Le Chateau) plus 14*15 (15x AMS promo) = 15 + 60 + 210 = 285 am



Ahhh - Gotcha! Wishful thinking I guess, lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Ahhh - Gotcha! Wishful thinking I guess, lol



I'm with you on that! I did Rona yesterday (2x), spent $520 plus tax, waiting for the posting.


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> You've been a chatty bunch this week! We just came back from California and DLR today and my new Onyx card was waiting for me. What I find weird is that I got my Onyx status even though I haven't reached the 6000AM yet (my account shows I accumulated 5 611 AM so far this year).


welcome home, need to chat about Cali, heading down in Aug


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> welcome home, need to chat about Cali, heading down in Aug



You’re welcome to ask me any question! I was thinking of writing a short trip report in the Disneyland section of our mini roadtrip/DLR stay if that would interest someone!


----------



## isabellea

So if any of you is interested in reading my trip report for our trip to California, here's the link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...rip-in-ca-and-dlr-stay-in-april-2018.3680007/


----------



## kuhltiffany

I checked at March Road when I was there tonight, they just moved them to a display across from the customer service. 



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> BTW speaking of gift cards, I mentioned that Sobeys on Terry Fox in Kanata has chopped out their non-corporate gift cards.  Apparently Sobeys Stittsville as well.  Does anyone know if this is a new store-wide thing?  They run AM offers on GCs but I've found these two stores to repeatedly reject the offers in the flyers.  In Ontario some stores are corporate, some are franchise....I'm not sure how the Air Miles works as my knowledge was deeper around Club Sobeys.
> 
> I may check out the Sobeys way up on March Road - they are the ones that always let me convert Sobeys GCs over to Shell GCs.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's this week's coupon from Rexall -- as someone else mentioned it's not really worth a trip even if you combine it with the LnG offer for the same threshold*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid May 2nd & 3rd*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

kuhltiffany said:


> I checked at March Road when I was there tonight, they just moved them to a display across from the customer service.



ok good to know...that March Road is the store that I have had luck buying Shell GCs with Sobeys GCs.....waiting for the next big AM offer on Sobeys Gift cards that I can lay off onto gas gift cards.  Honestly I work in the derivatives and options markets and its not always as complicated as some of the strategies that we come up with on this board.  Iron Butterfly?  Child's play compared to stacking flyer, L&G and gift card conversion


----------



## osully

I had a pretty good week but stocked up a bit more than usual for good AM offers! 2 trips to Metro for 130 AM and 50 AM and about $75 spent total. 1 trip to Sobeys for regular groceries + targeted offers for 60 AM for about $65.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had received an email from shell that if I did 3 fill ups...I got 100 Am.  I wasn't sure I would be able to get them all done...but I got the son to fill his car once instead of using the bulk gas card.  Just received my bonus 100 Am.  Hubby looked at the visa statement and asked why I was filling up at shell instead of where we usually go... when I told him, he was like...ok .  He is slowly getting on board for collecting more Airmiles.  When he sees how many airmiles I collect in the year to go towards the DD wedding...or an extra vacation for us and the boys...he will understand my strategic AM and points collecting.


----------



## swill78

Has anyone noticed that the Disney Passes are now 5400 airmiles for a 7 day pass.  Does anyone know if they will have the 5 day passes again?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Offer Hub is up for May (they call it Spring but only for this month??) Looking thru the Ontario offers and i see a few for products at Shell, (ice cream treats & coke products) a couple for using cash miles at the Sobeys chain of stores, bunch of booze at LCBO & Rexall has one for this weekend (looks like it will be in the flyer since you don't need a coupon) Spend $75 get 20 X base miles which would mean you would get $75/20 *20 = 60 AM not even worth my time! Sounds like "WOW that's amazing" but not once you do the math, come on Rexall get back to the real bonus miles  *

*Go to this website and select your region to see what there is,looks similar to the offers from StB & MM promos but no extra big bonus for finishing a specific number of offers.*
*Spring Offer Hub*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well my offers SUCK more than usual!


----------



## isabellea

QC offers are ridiculous.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Offer Hub is up for May (they call it Spring but only for this month??) Looking thru the Ontario offers and i see a few for products at Shell, (ice cream treats & coke products) a couple for using cash miles at the Sobeys chain of stores, bunch of booze at LCBO & Rexall has one for this weekend (looks like it will be in the flyer since you don't need a coupon) Spend $75 get 20 X base miles which would mean you would get $75/20 *20 = 60 AM not even worth my time! Sounds like "WOW that's amazing" but not once you do the math, come on Rexall get back to the real bonus miles  *
> 
> *Go to this website and select your region to see what there is,looks similar to the offers from StB & MM promos but no extra big bonus for finishing a specific number of offers.*
> *Spring Offer Hub*



Good to see that Albertans are still able to earn 15x AM/25L minimum on Premium fuels this May...  hey, I'll take the small chunks of AM I get! 

I downloaded all my May coupons for Safeway.  I love the idea of personalized offers, except that in practice, they send you the coupon AFTER you stock up on the item! Airmiles people!  I have purchased $100 of cereal in the last 60 days - whyyyyyyy did you send a cereal coupon in May? After just having a $35/100 AM special on Jumbo boxes... where in my house do they think I'm gonna put any more cereal?  

I am looking at our household meal planning and I *think* I can get away with "just milk" for at least another 2 weeks! I find that more exciting than the AM... wow...


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

None of those offers are good for me

Wonder what sobeys has in store for their flyer coming out tonight


----------



## ottawamom

Me thinking out loud. I am predicting nothing great this week. But next week when I'm not here you're going to have a Blue Friday with lots of great deals that I won't be able to take advantage of. Or can I. I have gift cards in the house and I could get my in-laws to stop by and pick one of them up and then do a shop for me. Here's hoping there are some decent deals in the next few weeks. We need the "???" promotion of 2018. (pickles 2017, powerade 2016). Come on airmiles get with it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Me thinking out loud. I am predicting nothing great this week. But next week when I'm not here you're going to have a Blue Friday with lots of great deals that I won't be able to take advantage of. Or can I. I have gift cards in the house and I could get my in-laws to stop by and pick one of them up and then do a shop for me. Here's hoping there are some decent deals in the next few weeks. We need the "???" promotion of 2018. (pickles 2017, powerade 2016). Come on airmiles get with it.


*So long as it isn't another stupid thing like the Marvel pop-up dudes!! That was a JOKE!!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario flyer May 4-10 has been posted by a regular contributor to SmartCanucks, however don't get too excited.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/425940-rexall-pharma-plus-gta-may-4-10-a-canada/

@Pumpkin1172 , @Mickey&JoshNut, Kobo gift cards 20% off but no airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am trying to be positive so maybe the buy two coke products at Shell  nothing else in the Spring Offer Hub for me.
Hugs Mel

Offer valid May 7, 2018 through to July 1, 2018 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase any 2 of the following products: Coca-Cola 473-500 ml, Powerade 710-946ml, Glaceau Vitamin Water or Vitamin Water Active 450-591ml, NOS/Full Throttle 473ml, Minute Maid 355ml, or Nestea 450ml beverage. Maximum of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for miles to be posted to your Collector Account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I've received another Shell targeted/personal offer, last month's was 3 fill-ups 100am, this month is 4 fill-ups, 100am.

Email Title "100 Bonus Miles are waiting at Shell" from airmiles rewards program.


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> I've received another Shell targeted/personal offer, last month's was 3 fill-ups 100am, this month is 4 fill-ups, 100am.
> 
> Email Title "100 Bonus Miles are waiting at Shell" from airmiles rewards program.



I wasn't able to do last months because I was gone for about half the month, but I could do it this month! Fingers crossed I get an offer... but probably I won't since I can actually do it this time.


----------



## osully

AM offers are literally intended to make us want to buy things we wouldn't buy or spend more than we plan to because the deal is SO good. They are failing so hard with this May offers portal!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> We need the "???" promotion of 2018. (pickles 2017, powerade 2016). Come on airmiles get with it.



Atlantic NEVER gets deals like this...EVER.


----------



## tinkerone

I've being collecting AM's from Rewarding your Opinions since Feb 2 and I have so far collected 967 AM's.  It was very easy till a couple days ago when I started to get some silly error message and now I can't seem to get any of the surveys to open for me.  I think this has now run its course.  
Good while it lasted though.


----------



## kitntrip

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.



We stayed at the Best Western Plus Park Place Inn, which is right next to the crosswalk to get into Disneyland. We stayed for a week, it was a typical motel room, quiet and clean. The pool wasn't fancy but did the job on those warm nights. We were also a short walk to a store for milk and snacks, and walking along the sidewalk while fireworks were going off was pretty magical. There was also a free continental breakfast at the restaurant next door, which was very busy early in the morning but died down late morning.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did some of the gift cards at shell on the weekend and they posted just now.  Lots of mcdonalds starbucks and home depot since I am putting in a central vac.  They gave me the spend $5 get 5am max 100 per transaction so 100AM  but then also an extra 10 per transaction as some kind of stacked deal.  So for some spends I would have used Mastercard at 10 am to $100 spend I managed to take it to 110 am plus the 10 I got by charging them to the mastercard or a x12 factor.  The shell gift card racks are thin now as people took up this offer.  Guy on March road said he has done 10k a day in gift cards


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.



Just came back from Best Western Park Place Inn. We had a king bed and found our room to be very spacious, clean and not too old (bathroom looked good). It was also very quiet and location cannot be beaten! We only went to the breakfast place once at 7am our first day (9am opening at Disneyland). It was okay. I would go back to that motel without any hesitation. We usual stay onsite at WDW (moderate) but didn’t miss it since it’s so close to the entrance. Much closer than Paradise Pier and Disneyland hotels! I will probably post a photo of the room in my trip report (see signature) by the end of the week.


----------



## kristabelle13

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.



I’d pick Tropicana every time if it’s available. All rooms are renovated now and are well appointed. Book through their site for $20 off/night for 5+ night stays. Book early enough and you’re looking at $119 or $139/night. I’ve paid $99 even a number of times. 

If they are pricey, I look at Grand Legacy and then The Anaheim Hotel (still close, but across from Guardians of Galaxy rather than the entrance.) play with all the promos on their site. There are ones that aren’t listed when doing a basic search and you have to click through from their deals/promo pages.

They are both fine. Anaheim Hotel has Pizza Press which is just the best for a cheap meal. And the pool is HUGE. I really like it there.

I’ve also stayed at the Quality Inn behind the Fairfield Inn recently. It was a 10 min walk max but only paid $89 and it included breakfast. You can get an AARP rate there.

BTW AARP is $16USD a year? And has no age limit. You might save that in 2 nights at some of these hotels. I was a member last year (I’m in my 30s lol) and saved much more than $16 on some trips.


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON flyer for this coming week has maybe 5 offers. 

Metro is better but nothing amazing.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-3-to-9/all

Foodland
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-3-to-9/all

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-3-to-9/all


Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.


Yup can not believe our flights were cheaper too. Heading down last week of Aug for first visit, We did get lucky and got a DVC room at 7 months, cant believe it with the small inventory. Both isabellea and aladora have been great help planning.


----------



## mort1331

Yup not much in the Sobeys, but they do have GC for Daves tea, wayspa, la via en rose. $50 gets 75AM. Good timing was about to buy a robe at LVER for mothers day and now I get AM for it.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.



There is some awesome info about exactly that here 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...iews-hydroguys-tips-newbie-info-here.1072276/

Everything is very compact in and around Disneyland. Of course some hotels are closer but one thing I have found is that many charge for parking so just be cautious of that. I was just reading one DL TR where the poster did an Alamo car rental from LAX to Anaheim and then returned the car in Anaheim as this let her use it to tour around the LA area first but then return it once they got the Anaheim as they were staying at the Tropicana.


----------



## rella's fan

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.


We go every year and have stayed at Howard Johnson, the Hilton, the Fairfield Inn and the new Courtyard by Marriott.  I must admit I'm a hotel snob so I'm picky but I would stay at any of these again.  The Hilton was beautiful but a bit of a walk (but doable).  Howard Johnson and Courtyard have great waterparks if you have kids, and the Fairfield is also in a great spot.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.




We'll be there in July.  Like you, I wasn't sure where to book! We ended up booking with the Best Western Plus Anaheim Inn.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got an email from Airmiles - one day only get 150 Airmiles at Rexall with printed or mobile coupon Thursday May 3 when you spend $50. I'm at work and can't share the link sorry! Is it new? I didn't see it posted yet.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Got an email from Airmiles - one day only get 150 Airmiles at Rexall with printed or mobile coupon Thursday May 3 when you spend $50. I'm at work and can't share the link sorry! Is it new? I didn't see it posted yet.



I just saw the email too. Here it is https://s3.amazonaws.com/emailsquareknot/SPLASHPAGES/37774_Rexall_OttawaSale_Coupon.html  **Note: this appears to be for the Ottawa area only**
I should mention that I checked my email this morning, went to the store at 9:30 to pick up $50 worth of stuff using the earlier coupon and L&G, came home to find this coupon in the email. UGH!! I am now debating as to whether I go back and return my items and repurchase them or just let it go.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Did anyone ever get the other points from the sobeys gift cards that were part of spring MM but also in flyer?


----------



## ottawamom

I have been wondering about these points as well. I haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon. I assume what I got were the AM for the in-store promotion not the MM coupon. I'm not certain how long they said it would take for the AM to post it's not on the back of the coupon copy I have. I figured I would be waiting until 120 days to argue it with Airmiles.

Edit to add: In fact what I got was the in-store promotion because I had to go back to Urban Fresh and fight for them. My receipt from the original transaction shows the PLU code and zero AM (not unusual) but then that was a weird day and promotion. Someone is likely having to go through individual transactions to see what to award to who. Or maybe they will only award AM to those who notice them missing call in and complain.


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Did anyone ever get the other points from the sobeys gift cards that were part of spring MM but also in flyer?





ottawamom said:


> I have been wondering about these points as well. I haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon. I assume what I got were the AM for the in-store promotion not the MM coupon. 'm not certain how long they said it would take for the AM to post it's not on the back of the coupon copy I have. I figured I would be waiting until 120 days to argue it with Airmiles.



This is what I think and hope is happening.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just saw the email too. Here it is https://s3.amazonaws.com/emailsquareknot/SPLASHPAGES/37774_Rexall_OttawaSale_Coupon.html  **Note: this appears to be for the Ottawa area only**
> I should mention that I checked my email this morning, went to the store at 9:30 to pick up $50 worth of stuff using the earlier coupon and L&G, came home to find this coupon in the email. UGH!! I am now debating as to whether I go back and return my items and repurchase them or just let it go.


* My first thought was if you were able to stack the LnG offer it won't be worth the extra 50 miles then I remembered that most people have mentioned that returning items to Rexall doesn't lead to miles being clawed back... SO you could always go shopping again tomorrow and snag the 150 extra miles and next week return the stuff *


----------



## ottawamom

I was actually contemplating returning what I purchased today (my card) when I go in  tomorrow and then purchasing it all again using DH L&G and the new email coupon. It will be a minimum of 100 extra AM or a possible 200AM


----------



## star72232

If anyone is ever looking for fast turn-around time for AM - TurboTax!  I purchased on Monday through the airmilesshop (way to go at submitting my taxes at the last possible moment...) and the points are there today.  Base (3), 10X multiplier (27), 15X multiplier (42) and an extra "10X multiplier" that netted me 9AM (that I have no clue where they came from).  Granted, TurboTax probably isn't something you'll use every day, but when you do need it, at least you don't have to chase them down!


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> Yup not much in the Sobeys, but they do have GC for Daves tea, wayspa, la via en rose. $50 gets 75AM. Good timing was about to buy a robe at LVER for mothers day and now I get AM for it.



I wonder if this is as good as it'll get for Mother's Day.  I keep seeing deals for Davids Tea, and LVER the past few weeks (discounts not AM), I need other retailers to qualify for AM too!.  Although the Wayspa gift card is a pretty good deal, it can be used at many hair salons also not just your typical "spa".


----------



## buyerbrad

I mentioned last week to my mother-in-law the Shell giftcard promo, so she went the next day and got a $100 giftcard and told me she got 210 Miles on her receipt for it. They posted on her account today, so I went to the same location and had the same thing happen. $500 in giftcards purcased (5 seperate $100 purchases) and 1050 Miles earned!!! I’ll go again tomorrow and get some more!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Did anyone ever get the other points from the sobeys gift cards that were part of spring MM but also in flyer?





ottawamom said:


> I have been wondering about these points as well. I haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon. I assume what I got were the AM for the in-store promotion not the MM coupon. I'm not certain how long they said it would take for the AM to post it's not on the back of the coupon copy I have. I figured I would be waiting until 120 days to argue it with Airmiles.
> 
> Edit to add: In fact what I got was the in-store promotion because I had to go back to Urban Fresh and fight for them. My receipt from the original transaction shows the PLU code and zero AM (not unusual) but then that was a weird day and promotion. Someone is likely having to go through individual transactions to see what to award to who. Or maybe they will only award AM to those who notice them missing call in and complain.





mort1331 said:


> This is what I think and hope is happening.


*Aww yes, the coupon/flyer offers for Sobeys/Urban Fresh AND Metro that happened! The GC one was extremely confusing on the first day with some getting nothing, some getting the coupon and others getting BOTH. There was an email from Sobeys that someone saw that stated people will be getting both offers ... blah blah blah..*

*I have the timeline in the first post of the MM thread and a quick peek there says the last date for any miles to be posted from any of the coupons is (sitting down??) August 10th*
*Mega Miles Timeline*


----------



## dancin Disney style

buyerbrad said:


> I mentioned last week to my mother-in-law the Shell giftcard promo, so she went the next day and got a $100 giftcard and told me she got 210 Miles on her receipt for it. They posted on her account today, so I went to the same location and had the same thing happen. $500 in giftcards purcased (5 seperate $100 purchases) and 1050 Miles earned!!! I’ll go again tomorrow and get some more!


Where might this be?  If it's within and hours drive for me I'm there.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> I wonder if this is as good as it'll get for Mother's Day.  I keep seeing deals for Davids Tea, and LVER the past few weeks (discounts not AM), I need other retailers to qualify for AM too!.  Although the Wayspa gift card is a pretty good deal, it can be used at many hair salons also not just your typical "spa".



So not AM, but those same GC are available at CanTire at 20% off, which is better than the 15%am works out to. Plus for those who can, I can't, purchase Can tire card at Shell then turn around and get the others at CanTire. BUT I can not confirm that you can do this Just a Heads Up.


----------



## osully

kuhltiffany said:


> Until May 6. https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/save-more-get-more.html



This link now says valid til September 2 2018!! Hellooooo gift cards!:

Offer valid from April 23, 2018 to September 2, 2018 at specified Shell locations only. For a full listing of participating sites click here. Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles for every $5 spent in-store. Maximum of 100 bonus miles per transaction. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No fuel purchase required and any fuel purchase will not count towards the in-store purchase threshold. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, Tobacco products, and Service Bay repairs. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES® Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for miles to be loaded to your collector account.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

wow if true this is great news.  The I went tonight in Ottawa and the gift card shelves are seriously depleted.  I am going to finish my basement, put in central vac and build deck on my house so I will likely be buying $10,000 worth of home depot cards if I can


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

hmmmm.....it only seems to apply to 2 locations in Alberta in Okotoks......a bit odd.


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> So not AM, but those same GC are available at CanTire at 20% off, which is better than the 15%am works out to. Plus for those who can, I can't, purchase Can tire card at Shell then turn around and get the others at CanTire. BUT I can not confirm that you can do this Just a Heads Up.



Sadly, I'm nowhere near any of those Shell gas stations with the air miles gift card deals.  I can only dream of stocking up on those gift cards - Xmas gifts, birthday gifts, teacher gifts, gift to self ....Maybe I can convince my husband to do a road trip sometime, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm going to buy a couple of bottles of Tim's Ice Coffee and then pay for the new air conditioner that the tech just told me I need.
Ah Murphy's Law..............Be gone Murphy
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer update ... *
*Sobeys*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Timmies Ice Cap buy 2 get 10 AM (no price mentioned)*
*WOW, that's it "1350 AM in store"*
*Western Flyer*

*Fri-Sun spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Natrel 2 L $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Gluten Free baking mixes 15% off buy 2 get 20 AM (no price mentioned) *
*Buy $50 GC from Cactus Club, La Vie en Rose, Davids Tea and Wayspa get 75 AM*
*Those big boxes of cereal AGAIN $6.99 buy 5 get 100 AM*
*Salsa/guacamole $4.79 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Dare products ranging from $1.99 - $4.99 buy 5 get 25 AM*
*Olymel cold meat $4 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Wow, just WOW, they're bragging about "40 miles in the flyer"*
*5lb taters $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Dove products spend $10 get 15 AM*
*These offers are getting pretty pathetic lately!*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Yes, I hope more are added but I'm not holding my breath...



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> hmmmm.....it only seems to apply to 2 locations in Alberta in Okotoks......a bit odd.





TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> wow if true this is great news.  The I went tonight in Ottawa and the gift card shelves are seriously depleted.  I am going to finish my basement, put in central vac and build deck on my house so I will likely be buying $10,000 worth of home depot cards if I can


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Got an email from Airmiles - one day only get 150 Airmiles at Rexall with printed or mobile coupon Thursday May 3 when you spend $50. I'm at work and can't share the link sorry! Is it new? I didn't see it posted yet.



Hi Hon
Is this a targeted or anyone can use coupon?
So far I haven't got one.
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Is this a targeted or anyone can use coupon?
> So far I haven't got one.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



 For some reason it is only valid in Ottawa...


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> For some reason it is only valid in Ottawa...



Oh well
Thanks for letting me know.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I'm in Ottawa and didn't get this either.....but I have noticed that my wife gets the offers from Rexall and I get very little - they probably target women as you all spend so much on product at drug stores 

Re the Foodland Atlantic - love that you need to buy 10lbs of potatoes.....they say a true Maritimer eats their own weight in apples and potatoes each month....I can remember the big baskets of apples my dad would pick up at Stirlings or Farmer Clem's and the 50lbs of potatoes - Sobeys Brand


----------



## star72232

kuhltiffany said:


> Yes, I hope more are added but I'm not holding my breath...



When I went into my local Shell (in Cambridge, Pinebush and Franklin location) they said that they were participating in it, although I never actually bought any.  So, there are likely locations doing it that aren't on the list.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since Sobeys flyer (Atlantic) was very crappy for this coming week, I went Wednesday night to hit up the One Coffee and NV bars deal one last time. Along with using DH's card and using some of his My Offer and threshold spend.  I managed to spend $69 and earned 120 miles.  I'll take it.  Plus Lawton's has another spend $35 on Our Compliments products, get 95 miles deal! They just had that two weeks ago, so I'll have to make sure I jump on that by next Thursday.

I'm only a couple hundred miles away from earning a full $500 in travel vouchers for his account, then it's getting switched to Cash miles.


----------



## kerreyn

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> hmmmm.....it only seems to apply to 2 locations in Alberta in Okotoks......a bit odd.



It's only about a 15 minute drive to Okotoks for us, so I think we'll be taking a little road trip this weekend!


----------



## DucksDad

Rexall trip at lunch today...
Spend 50 get 150 Ottawa Coupon
Spend 50 get 50 Printable Coupon
Spend 50 get 50 L&G
Spend 30 get 30 on Jamieson Vitamins
Spend 25 save $5 Tell Rexall Coupon

Grand total *282 points for $53* outlay.

Nice little Thursday.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

deleted comment


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

DucksDad said:


> Rexall trip at lunch today...
> Spend 50 get 150 Ottawa Coupon
> Spend 50 get 50 Printable Coupon
> Spend 50 get 50 L&G
> Spend 30 get 30 on Jamieson Vitamins
> Spend 25 save $5 Tell Rexall Coupon
> 
> Grand total *282 points for $53* outlay.
> 
> Nice little Thursday.


Bravo. I am about to go the same deal x 2 and then more Home Depot gift cards


----------



## kuhltiffany

Just wanted to confirm, the Ottawa spend 50 get 150 can be used more than once .  Wow I hate shopping on sticker-changeover day though, it's so hard to keep track of prices!

I talked to one of the cosmetic managers, apparently Ottawa is the new test market for Rexall. All 30 stores have been renovated and are staying open, they are trying out new promotions and things here...


----------



## osully

kuhltiffany said:


> Just wanted to confirm, the Ottawa spend 50 get 150 can be used more than once .  Wow I hate shopping on sticker-changeover day though, it's so hard to keep track of prices!
> 
> I talked to one of the cosmetic managers, apparently Ottawa is the new test market for Rexall. All 30 stores have been renovated and are staying open, they are trying out new promotions and things here...



Hmm maybe that explains why Barrhaven / Crestway location has H2O products like DCL uses and others don't! And maybe too why they were all on clearance! I got the sea amber shower gel and OMG it smells amazing. For $9 instead of $25!


----------



## ottawamom

I couldn't resist, I went back to Rexall today asked if I could return what I bought yesterday answer was no. That's ok I need more moisturizer and sunscreen for DS anyway. Went to the cash rang it up using Ottawa coupon, Ottawa coupon cashier had (sent by corporate) and yesterday/todays email coupon. Spent $56 got 350AM. I hope they all post but if not I had a real sense of accomplishment for a few hours.


----------



## kuhltiffany

WHAT!!!!  I love that stuff and used to buy it when they shipped from Toronto.  Do you know if they still have any?  I may have to take a drive this weekend!



osully said:


> Hmm maybe that explains why Barrhaven / Crestway location has H2O products like DCL uses and others don't! And maybe too why they were all on clearance! I got the sea amber shower gel and OMG it smells amazing. For $9 instead of $25!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I was just up at the rexall targeting the Jamieson vitamins - if you remember they were buy 1 get 1 half off plus 30 AM.  Tonight they changed to buy 1 get 1 free - but they still gave me the 30AM

So:
Spend 50 get 150 Ottawa Coupon
Spend 50 get 50 Printable Coupon
Spend 50 get 50 L&G
Spend 30 get 30 on Jamieson Vitamins
Spend 25 save $5 Tell Rexall Coupon

Grand total 343* points for $61* outlay. plus 6 on my Mastercard

Then another $51 spend on non-vitamin stuff gave me 254AM

I didn't get some corporate coupon from the cashier, in fact the cashier was extremely irritated with me for having printed coupons 

I rarely go to Rexall being a guy but my family is a bit addicted to vitamins so when they are on a good deal I stock


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I didn't get some corporate coupon from the cashier, in fact the cashier was extremely irritated with me for having printed coupons



That's because you live in a really high tech sector of town. Where I live they generally don't know what to do with technology (myself included). Great shopping!


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> Hmm maybe that explains why Barrhaven / Crestway location has H2O products like DCL uses and others don't! And maybe too why they were all on clearance! I got the sea amber shower gel and OMG it smells amazing. For $9 instead of $25!



WOW, awesome


----------



## alohamom

Has any one else seen the H2O products at other Rexalls, hopefully in the GTA? I really dont shop there too often but I would make a specific trip just for this.


----------



## kerreyn

alohamom said:


> Has any one else seen the H2O products at other Rexalls, hopefully in the GTA? I really dont shop there too often but I would make a specific trip just for this.



I've been keeping and eye out here in Calgary, nothing this far west yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Has any one else seen the H2O products at other Rexalls, hopefully in the GTA? I really dont shop there too often but I would make a specific trip just for this.



*I'm in the city today,  I'll stop in EVERY Rexall I go past and look for you*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

All these AM earned in April... now I'm doing the, "Update my account" jig!  Actually it looks more like a Donald Duck moment than a dance...


----------



## stfxkid

star72232 said:


> When I went into my local Shell (in Cambridge, Pinebush and Franklin location) they said that they were participating in it, although I never actually bought any.  So, there are likely locations doing it that aren't on the list.



Tried it didn't work yesterday.

But i found i found 2 GTA locations on a different list in:
Etobicoke
Scarborough

Also has Alberta and Saskatchewan locations
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html
List


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Wow this Shell thing is getting confusing....I am assuming this weekend is still the end of the road for this promo in Ottawa


----------



## Pumpkin1172

stfxkid said:


> Tried it didn't work yesterday.
> 
> But i found i found 2 GTA locations on a different list in:
> Etobicoke
> Scarborough
> 
> Also has Alberta and Saskatchewan locations
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html
> List



sigh...and of course the Alberta city I live in doesn't have any stores participating...surprise surprise.  It's a wonder I collect as many Am as I do with only one place I can shop regularly.  The hubby just got on board, and we have the new AM mastercard coming to help us collect more AM for the destination wedding and hopefully I can talk him into a quick Universal trip as a graduation gift for the son ) I have a plan ow just to get everything lined up so we can swing both trips


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

All those Rexall points from last night already posted....very impressed


----------



## Silvermist999

stfxkid said:


> Tried it didn't work yesterday.
> 
> But i found i found 2 GTA locations on a different list in:
> Etobicoke
> Scarborough
> 
> Also has Alberta and Saskatchewan locations
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html
> List



Thank you for posting, finally a Shell in the GTA! Here's hoping this promo expands to other GTA locations.  But Etobicoke is doable!


----------



## AngelDisney

alohamom said:


> Has any one else seen the H2O products at other Rexalls, hopefully in the GTA? I really dont shop there too often but I would make a specific trip just for this.



Promenade Mall and 481 Bloor St. W have H2O products.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*None of the downtown core Rexall that I went in have those products *


----------



## bababear_50

So for the Shell
If I buy a 100.00 gift card 
I would get 100 airmiles?
100 divided by 5 = 20 x 5 =100 airmiles?
sorry I have never bought GC at Shell for airmiles before.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

you get 100 AM plus another 10 instore for 110.  You can do max 100 per transaction and max 5 transactions per day.  And it needs to be the right shell - some aren't on the list.  Also it can't be shell giftcards.

I've been sweeping up the Home Depot ones in the west end....no issues.  Even put all on my cc to get another 10AM each transaction


----------



## osully

I got 55AM for each $50 gift card I bought at the Barrhaven Shell just now. Bough 4 gift cards for $200 and 220AM total. Needed 2 of them as gifts. Picked up one for Starbucks for my husband and I to use, and one for Cineplex as we are seeing “Solo” on Thursday at the VIP theatre


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Ottawamum - believe that you are off on adventure tomorrow - happy travels and enjoy!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

FINALLY! all my April AM posted   Now I get to update my signature!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> you get 100 AM plus another 10 instore for 110.  You can do max 100 per transaction and max 5 transactions per day.  And it needs to be the right shell - some aren't on the list.  Also it can't be shell giftcards.
> 
> I've been sweeping up the Home Depot ones in the west end....no issues.  Even put all on my cc to get another 10AM each transaction



Well it looks like I may just have to make a trip to Etobicoke this weekend.
thanks for the info
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Do it on Sat if you can - the offer expires on Sunday but not sure if that means it works on Sunday or not.....

I just did another $500 in Home Depot....but I'm run out of time....


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Do it on Sat if you can - the offer expires on Sunday but not sure if that means it works on Sunday or not.....
> 
> I just did another $500 in Home Depot....but I'm run out of time....



The link provided
says the offer is good till June 3rd.
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html
I'm in Mississauga but can drive to Etobicoke.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall Ontario flyer May 4-10 has been posted by a regular contributor to SmartCanucks, however don't get too excited.
> 
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/425940-rexall-pharma-plus-gta-may-4-10-a-canada/
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 , @Mickey&JoshNut, Kobo gift cards 20% off but no airmiles.



Thanks for the info...stopped at Rexall on my way home from work today but they could not get the gift card promo to work...it was not taking the 20% off....the manager went in the back to call head office but after 15 minutes of waiting, I gave up....I will try again next week....has anyone been successful in getting the 20% off the advertised gift cards?


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> Promenade Mall and 481 Bloor St. W have H2O products.


work near Promenade. Guess what the wife is getting for mothers day.


----------



## ebharris

Can somebody explain the travel vouchers to me? I keep reading about them but not sure what they are - I am trying to decide if I want to keep my miles on dream or switch to cash. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Don't think i mentioned the Rexall Flyers for this week or not -- other than the stupid weekend offer that screams on the front of the flyer "20X miles when you spend $75" immediate knee-jerk reaction is WOOT that's great but quick math shows it's LOUSY! Spend $75 and you'll earn 60 AM (1 AM /$20 times 20) It's not even a 1:1 ratio at that threshold .. bump up to $80 and it's at least 1:1 *
*There are several offers in the flyer but none of them come even close to 1:1*

*Wait till Monday and spend $40 on "Head-to-toe" products and you will get 60 AM. That's a very broad category so not hard to do. New batch of LnG offers showed up this morning BUT ..they were all offered within the last month so not new at all.*

*Spend $50 get 50 Wed & Thurs*
*1 Sensodyne or Pronamel Toothpaste 75ml-100ml  get 5 AM*
* 1 Buckley's Complete or Cough Congestion Syrup 150ml get 12 AM*
*2 Lindt Swiss Classic Chocolate Bars 100g get 4 AM*
*1 Aveeno Hand And Body Lotions get 10 AM*
*1 Gillette Foamy Shave Cream 311g get 4 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> Can somebody explain the travel vouchers to me? I keep reading about them but not sure what they are - I am trying to decide if I want to keep my miles on dream or switch to cash. Thanks!


*There's been a fair bit of confusing discussion around these, I'll try to sum it up for you*

*909 Dream miles = $100 travel voucher to use to book a package or cruise *
*ONLY a few select travel agencies take them*
*ONLY a few select carriers take them (WJ, AC, Transat & Sunquest plus some cruise lines)*
*No limit to the number you can use*
*they don't expire*
*Doesn't apply to deposit, taxes, service fees or insurance*
*Non-refundable (cancel your trip and you're SOL)*
*EVENTUALLY you will be able to use these online to book yourself*
*There was an entire thread discussing the scary thought of these not being covered by trip insurance:*
*How do you insure trip paid with dream vouchers?*

*We've been collecting our miles with the intention of cashing them in for the vouchers until the above discussion and now we've decided that we will do one of 3 things.*

*Book an all inclusive trip thru some other method and use our miles for flights/car rentals/hotels*
*Piece together our own "package" by booking hotel, flights etc*
*Wait till the online system goes live and book a last-minute package with the hope that we'll get the ability to add insurance to the miles again!*


----------



## osully

25AM for signing up for ACE hardware newsletter just posted for me.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's been a fair bit of confusing discussion around these, I'll try to sum it up for you*
> 
> *909 Dream miles = $100 travel voucher to use to book a package or cruise *
> *ONLY a few select travel agencies take them*
> *ONLY a few select carriers take them (WJ, AC, Transat & Sunquest plus some cruise lines)*
> *No limit to the number you can use*
> *they don't expire*
> *Doesn't apply to deposit, taxes, service fees or insurance*
> *Non-refundable (cancel your trip and you're SOL)*
> *EVENTUALLY you will be able to use these online to book yourself*
> *There was an entire thread discussing the scary thought of these not being covered by trip insurance:*
> *How do you insure trip paid with dream vouchers?*
> 
> *We've been collecting our miles with the intention of cashing them in for the vouchers until the above discussion and now we've decided that we will do one of 3 things.*
> 
> *Book an all inclusive trip thru some other method and use our miles for flights/car rentals/hotels*
> *Piece together our own "package" by booking hotel, flights etc*
> *Wait till the online system goes live and book a last-minute package with the hope that we'll get the ability to add insurance to the miles again!*


any chance DCL can be booked with these vouchers?


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> Slightly OT....I know some of you have been to Disneyland....what hotels have you stayed at?  I'm still looking at options for an August trip and right now airfare to LAX is less than MCO.   I can't afford one of the Disney hotels (wish I could) and there are so many all around the parks that I have no idea what to even look at.  We would want a nice pool, VERY short walk to Disney, clean and reasonable rate.



I'm late reading and replying (sorry).  My son & I went January 2017.  We stayed at Park Vue Innfor 4 nights.  I liked it.  I had debated over a cheaper hotel further down the road (still walkable) but I was glad I went with Park Vue Inn in the evenings.  Especially after falling and hurting myself in Disneyland.  VERY close to to Disneyland.  When leaving DL and crossing the street at the lights, you turn right and walk past maybe 3 establisements if I remember correctly.  It has outside corridors to your room but we never heard any noise from outside.  Safe.  Clean room.  Loved that we had the option to open our window in the room!  No shortage of USB and regular outlets.  Every evening in the lobby there was cold water, lemonade, coffee, cookies.  Standard hot/cold breakfast choices including a waffle maker.

Even after you book, keep checking the rates.  Whenever the room rate dropped, I asked and received rate-adjustments plus confirmation e-mail within a few hours.  I remember my room rate was always $10 or $20 lower than the posted rate because of something... Let me check my notes and see how that worked..  Ahh, because I have CAA $10 was knocked off the posted room rate.  Every time the room rate dropped and was adjusted, Park Vue Inn consistently made sure I had the $10 CAA discount also applied.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wait till the online system goes live and book a last-minute package with the hope that we'll get the ability to add insurance to the miles again!*



Have we heard any more rumblings on when this is going to even happen?  For some reason I'm remembering from somewhere this summer?


----------



## Disney Addicted

stfxkid said:


> Tried it didn't work yesterday.
> 
> But i found i found 2 GTA locations on a different list in:
> Etobicoke
> Scarborough
> 
> Also has Alberta and Saskatchewan locations
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html
> List



Thanks!  I haven't been able to find a Shell near me that offers this promo.  Next weekend as we drive to Oakville, I can get my husband to stop off at the Scarborough location.  It's just south of the 401.  Easy to jump off and on again.


----------



## MoreTravels

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I haven't been able to find a Shell near me that offers this promo.  Next weekend as we drive to Oakville, I can get my husband to stop off at the Scarborough location.  It's just south of the 401.  Easy to jump off and on again.



You are right. It’s next to Warden and Hwy 401 so easy to make a pit stop. They have the following gift cards available as of yesterday, in no particular order:


Home Depot
Starbucks
Canadian Tire
Cineplex
McDonalds
Amazon
Cara restraint chain
The Keg restaurant
Prepaid phone cards
Prepaid MC and Visa
Etc

There is no Sobeys or Metro cards. Please feel free to add or update my list if you have just visited.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> any chance DCL can be booked with these vouchers?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have we heard any more rumblings on when this is going to even happen?  For some reason I'm remembering from somewhere this summer?



*Mort, that would be a solid yes (i would be a tad concerned about the stupid cancellation stuff though considering how early most people book cruises though??)*
**

*And regarding the timeline for the online booking, still anybody's guess at this point. From the FAQs:*
*In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I have been saving with intent of using for Disney cruise lines but it is confusing. Marlin travel says you can use max $400 per person against a cruise. If you book directly with Disney you always get a starting discount so I hoped to find a best way around this. I have been keeping everything dream miles and am coming to conclusion that it’s better to use air miles for flights than the cruise itself?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the info...stopped at Rexall on my way home from work today but they could not get the gift card promo to work...it was not taking the 20% off....the manager went in the back to call head office but after 15 minutes of waiting, I gave up....I will try again next week....has anyone been successful in getting the 20% off the advertised gift cards?



Not sure if it has been mentioned but this week Kobo cards are 20% at Canadian Tire as well:


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I have been saving with intent of using for Disney cruise lines but it is confusing. Marlin travel says you can use max $400 per person against a cruise. If you book directly with Disney you always get a starting discount so I hoped to find a best way around this. I have been keeping everything dream miles and am coming to conclusion that it’s better to use air miles for flights than the cruise itself?


*AND you've stumbled upon some of the confusion i was talking about! Here's the info provided on the Marlin travel site (their FAQs are much cleared for those who are wondering BTW)*
*DREAM Vouchers no limit to the number you can use*
**
*CASH Vouchers -- a limit of 400 pp (a guess on my part that everything the tend to quote is for 2)*
**

*Here's a link to the FAQs for Marlin*
*Travel Voucher FAQs*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned but this week Kobo cards are 20% at Canadian Tire as well:
> 
> View attachment 320778



Thanks....will check it out if it Rexall can't get them to work...


----------



## Disney Addicted

MoreTravels said:


> You are right. It’s next to Warden and Hwy 401 so easy to make a pit stop. They have the following gift cards available as of yesterday, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Home Depot
> Starbucks
> Canadian Tire
> Cineplex
> McDonalds
> Amazon
> Cara restraint chain
> The Keg restaurant
> Prepaid phone cards
> Prepaid MC and Visa
> Etc
> 
> There is no Sobeys or Metro cards. Please feel free to add or update my list if you have just visited.



Hey, thanks! I'll try to remember to take a photo of their gift card rack so I can update your list next weekend.  I wish they had grocery gift cards.  I can justify spending $100 on one of those quite easily.    Or even the Disney Gift card.  Hmm.. I'll have to see next weekend.

Ohh, the manager at Sobey's said next week's flyer should feature The Keg restaurant gift card for air miles when I commented I don't use any of the gift cards being offered this week for 75 bonus air miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Did anyone ever get the other points from the sobeys gift cards that were part of spring MM but also in flyer?





ottawamom said:


> I have been wondering about these points as well. I haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon. I assume what I got were the AM for the in-store promotion not the MM coupon. I'm not certain how long they said it would take for the AM to post it's not on the back of the coupon copy I have. I figured I would be waiting until 120 days to argue it with Airmiles.
> 
> Edit to add: In fact what I got was the in-store promotion because I had to go back to Urban Fresh and fight for them. My receipt from the original transaction shows the PLU code and zero AM (not unusual) but then that was a weird day and promotion. Someone is likely having to go through individual transactions to see what to award to who. Or maybe they will only award AM to those who notice them missing call in and complain.



While I was in Sobeys this morning I asked the manager if she could take another look at the letter in their binder regarding the 150 air miles MM and their flyer offer from March.  She confirmed the miles showing on the receipt are the miles from the weekend flyer offer.  The 150 MM only show as the coupon code on the receipts and should be arriving in 4-6 weeks.  I told her the reason I asked is because this is week 7 and nothing has shown up yet.  However, at least it's another confirmation that we are suppose to get both air miles.  I guess since Air Miles still has time to post all their MM bonus air miles, we may be waiting until the deadline.

What is the date for the MM anyways?  I'm still waiting for Air Miles to post my 50 bonus MM for making 2 airmileshop purchases.  I have written end of October 2018 in my notes.  Are we really going to be waiting that long for our MM bonus?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> While I was in Sobeys this morning I asked the manager if she could take another look at the letter in their binder regarding the 150 air miles MM and their flyer offer from March.  She confirmed the miles showing on the receipt are the miles from the weekend flyer offer.  The 150 MM only show as the coupon code on the receipts and should be arriving in 4-6 weeks.  I told her the reason I asked is because this is week 7 and nothing has shown up yet.  However, at least it's another confirmation that we are suppose to get both air miles.  I guess since Air Miles still has time to post all their MM bonus air miles, we may be waiting until the deadline.
> 
> What is the date for the MM anyways?  I'm still waiting for Air Miles to post my 50 bonus MM for making 2 airmileshop purchases.  I have written end of October 2018 in my notes.  Are we really going to be waiting that long for our MM bonus?


*I added the timeline for all the dates in the first post of the MM thread and added some historical info as well*
*Quick answer though:*

*any of the indivual coupons AND the final big bonus: August 10th*
*date for the online shops & that coupon : June 26th*

*Timeline for MM bonus miles*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG -- i just came across something in one of my newsletters that is exciting to me! I want to ask if anyone would be so generous as to get one of these for me?? I would pay you sumtin, ANYTHING! This magnet will be available for passholders to pick up for free at the Studios May 18th - June 26th I contemplated making a new thread to beg but nervous of getting shot down so figured i would whine here, in our somewhat closer family-like group *

**


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG -- i just came across something in one of my newsletters that is exciting to me! I want to ask if anyone would be so generous as to get one of these for me?? I would pay you sumtin, ANYTHING! This magnet will be available for passholders to pick up for free at the Studios May 18th - June 26th I contemplated making a new thread to beg but nervous of getting shot down so figured i would whine here, in our somewhat closer family-like group *
> 
> *View attachment 320798*


When you say Studios what do you mean?  I will be in WDW for one night in June however, having said that, I'm not sure I will get to a park but just in case which one has them.  If I can possibly do it I will.

ETA-If this can be done at Disney Springs, its yours for sure.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I would gladly have got this for you...but we are not going until the end of July....maybe you should post something in the Theme Park thread...I'm sure there are lots of Passholders that would be willing to help you out...


----------



## kerreyn

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> you get 100 AM plus another 10 instore for 110.  You can do max 100 per transaction and max 5 transactions per day.  And it needs to be the right shell - some aren't on the list.  Also it can't be shell giftcards.
> 
> I've been sweeping up the Home Depot ones in the west end....no issues.  Even put all on my cc to get another 10AM each transaction




Cr*p - I did 1 transaction, but bought $500 worth of gift cards.  That means I only get 110am, right?  I totally read it wrong.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> Cr*p - I did 1 transaction, but bought $500 worth of gift cards.  That means I only get 110am, right?  I totally read it wrong.


I did that once too.  So mad at myself.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *AND you've stumbled upon some of the confusion i was talking about! Here's the info provided on the Marlin travel site (their FAQs are much cleared for those who are wondering BTW)*
> *DREAM Vouchers no limit to the number you can use*
> *View attachment 320777*
> *CASH Vouchers -- a limit of 400 pp (a guess on my part that everything the tend to quote is for 2)*
> *View attachment 320779*
> 
> *Here's a link to the FAQs for Marlin*
> *Travel Voucher FAQs*



This is why I'm thinking using cash miles for groceries and gas and putting the money saved aside in my travel fund seems to be the most flexible option.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Cr*p - I did 1 transaction, but bought $500 worth of gift cards.  That means I only get 110am, right?  I totally read it wrong.



Aw Hon I am so sorry,,I do not know if airmiles can or will do anything for you but it wouldn't hurt to give them a call.
Sending you a hug
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> When you say Studios what do you mean?  I will be in WDW for one night in June however, having said that, I'm not sure I will get to a park but just in case which one has them.  If I can possibly do it I will.
> 
> ETA-If this can be done at Disney Springs, its yours for sure.


*The email said they will be available in Hollywood Studios but no exact location is known yet. I find it odd that it would only be in one park AND that it's the only park that Donald doesn't have ANY presence. *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The email said they will be available in Hollywood Studios but no exact location is known yet. I find it odd that it would only be in one park AND that it's the only park that Donald doesn't have ANY presence. *


If you get any more info let us know.  I'll certainly ask at customer service at DS and if by chance we do get to Hollywood Studios I'll grab one.  Being there only for one night severely limits what we will be doing and I'm the only one with an AP so DH would have to pay oop for a ticket.  The plan was just DS and then early to bed but one never knows.  I may not be tired.


----------



## westcoastminnie

Long story short, we need a new washing machine. To which DH declared he likes matching sets so we need a new dryer as well. Does anyone have experience buying appliances at Lowes? The model we are looking at is the same price as Home Depot but of course Lowes has Airmiles! And it's 10x Airmiles until May 9, so I'd net 820 Airmiles on the set.

I also seem to remember someone saying Shell might have Lowes gift cards? I don't think our local Shell is participating in the GC bonus but can I get regular Airmiles on any GC purchase?

Thanks a bunch for any advice!


----------



## tinkerone

westcoastminnie said:


> I also seem to remember someone saying Shell might have Lowes gift cards? I don't think our local Shell is participating in the GC bonus but can I get regular Airmiles on any GC purchase?


I believe its 1 AM for every $10 spent in store.  I bought a $100 GC at our local Shell (not a participating Shell) just last week and got 10 AM for the purchase.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> This is why I'm thinking using cash miles for groceries and gas and putting the money saved aside in my travel fund seems to be the most flexible option.



Yup. There isn't much difference between a 909-miles voucher or a 950-miles $100


----------



## bababear_50

So I went to the Etobicoke Shell on the Queensway.
Address: 680 The Queensway, Etobicoke, ON M8Y 1K9
Hours:
*Open 24 hours*
Phone: (416) 253-6778

Not many choices that I'd use ,,(I was looking for McDonald ones and they didn't have them),oh well.
*They did have Shoppers Gift Cards for anyone wanting to double dip with PC Optimum*
They also had Amazon, Home Depot and Ultimate Dining ones.

I bought Canadian Tire ones as I needed to get some garden stuff and then when I got home I realized that HEY maybe I can use the Canadian Tire ones for gas?
I Googled it and it seems to say Yes.
Google search:
Can I use a Canadian Tire gift card to buy gas?
*Gift Cards can* be redeemed at more than 480 *Canadian Tire* stores, 400 service centres and 250 *gas* bars coast to coast. *Gift Cards* are not redeemable online and may not be applied as payment on *Canadian Tire* credit accounts.

 Has anyone ever used Canadian Tire GC for gas?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> So I went to the Etobicoke Shell on the Queensway.
> Address: 680 The Queensway, Etobicoke, ON M8Y 1K9
> Hours:
> *Open 24 hours*
> Phone: (416) 253-6778
> 
> Not many choices that I'd use ,,(I was looking for McDonald ones and they didn't have them),oh well.
> *They did have Shoppers Gift Cards for anyone wanting to double dip with PC Optimum*
> They also had Amazon, Home Depot and Ultimate Dining ones.
> 
> I bought Canadian Tire ones as I needed to get some garden stuff and then when I got home I realized that HEY maybe I can use the Canadian Tire ones for gas?
> I Googled it and it seems to say Yes.
> Google search:
> Can I use a Canadian Tire gift card to buy gas?
> *Gift Cards can* be redeemed at more than 480 *Canadian Tire* stores, 400 service centres and 250 *gas* bars coast to coast. *Gift Cards* are not redeemable online and may not be applied as payment on *Canadian Tire* credit accounts.
> 
> Has anyone ever used Canadian Tire GC for gas?
> Hugs Mel



If it says you can use the gift card, I don't see why not.  Just to make sure, I'd give them a call.

Thanks for reporting back about the Queensway location. I had planned to go to Sherway Gardens to do some shopping this weekend, but ended up just chauffeuring my daughter and her friends around.


----------



## Donald - my hero

westcoastminnie said:


> Long story short, we need a new washing machine. To which DH declared he likes matching sets so we need a new dryer as well. Does anyone have experience buying appliances at Lowes? The model we are looking at is the same price as Home Depot but of course Lowes has Airmiles! And it's 10x Airmiles until May 9, so I'd net 820 Airmiles on the set.
> 
> I also seem to remember someone saying Shell might have Lowes gift cards? I don't think our local Shell is participating in the GC bonus but can I get regular Airmiles on any GC purchase?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for any advice!


*What a great idea to maximize the haul with some strategic double-dipping! When it comes to buying a big ticket item like that if you're buying one of the bigger names the manufacturer warranty will be the same so we go with whichever store gives us the best *extra* -- could be airmiles, might be free delivery or removal of dead ones. I would jump all over this deal though! *

*Buying the gift cards at Shell will net you even more miles -- just be sure to break it down into transactions of $100 (max base miles awarded per transaction is 10 and they use a 1 mile/$10 ratio) I also think it's a max of 5 transactions per day*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Excellent idea on Canadian tire for gas. I completely forgot this angle. I only have one cad tire gift card and I assume the offer is now over in ottawa.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Has anyone ever used Canadian Tire GC for gas?
> Hugs Mel



My info is a little old since I probably haven't used a gc at a Canadian Tire gas bar in a year but I used to do it regularly. You will likely have to pay inside (you used to be able to pay at the pump but it became a fraud issue). Just so you know too, their gift cards go on sale somewhat regularly for 10% off at Shoppers, Rexall and Sobeys although you never know when that will end.  The last ones I bought were 10% off at Shoppers the end of March, so about 5 weeks ago.

Also, it used to be that paying with a gift card would count the same as cash or debit and you could earn the highest money multiplier.  I used to get an additional couple of dollars in Canadian Tire money loaded onto a Canadian Tire money card. Again, no idea what is happening with this as it's been awhile.


----------



## dancin Disney style

westcoastminnie said:


> Long story short, we need a new washing machine. To which DH declared he likes matching sets so we need a new dryer as well. Does anyone have experience buying appliances at Lowes? The model we are looking at is the same price as Home Depot but of course Lowes has Airmiles! And it's 10x Airmiles until May 9, so I'd net 820 Airmiles on the set.
> 
> I also seem to remember someone saying Shell might have Lowes gift cards? I don't think our local Shell is participating in the GC bonus but can I get regular Airmiles on any GC purchase?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for any advice!


I've bought several appliances from Lowes.  I find that the staff at Lowes is far more knowledgeable  and very happy to help.   I have two Home Depots within a 5-10 minute drive of my home and I always make the 20+ minute drive to Lowes. 

Shell does not have Lowes GC's but you can get prepaid Visa or MasterCard.  You have to be willing to pay the $5 activation fee if you go that route.  I did it last year when I had a couple of large purchases to make and Shell had the 7X promo.  I felt that the extra $40 or so was worth the additional AM.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> I've bought several appliances from Lowes.  I find that the staff at Lowes is far more knowledgeable  and very happy to help.   I have two Home Depots within a 5-10 minute drive of my home and I always make the 20+ minute drive to Lowes.
> 
> Shell does not have Lowes GC's but you can get prepaid Visa or MasterCard.  You have to be willing to pay the $5 activation fee if you go that route.  I did it last year when I had a couple of large purchases to make and Shell had the 7X promo.  I felt that the extra $40 or so was worth the additional AM.



Just adding to @dancin Disney style's info.  Last year, when the Shell gc promo was available to everyone I shopped at about 10 different gas stations and only one, my regular one carried Lowes.  They no longer carry them.  This might be a YMMV kind of thing.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> If it says you can use the gift card, I don't see why not.  Just to make sure, I'd give them a call.
> 
> Thanks for reporting back about the Queensway location. I had planned to go to Sherway Gardens to do some shopping this weekend, but ended up just chauffeuring my daughter and her friends around.



Thanks for the information,I am going to try to buy some gas this afternoon. Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else not being able to access the air miles website the last day? I'm getting an error page.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else not being able to access the air miles website the last day? I'm getting an error page.



I just checked my Onyx status (reached 6200 AM since January 1st so my status just got renewed YAY!!!) and it's working fine for me.

I tried both French and English version of the website!


----------



## isabellea

Looks like IGA Québec might have their first Blue Friday this week!!!!! Cannot wait to see the offers since we rarely get more than 10AM advertised in the flyer on a regular week (a good week would be 50 AM max). 

Interesting that the advert was only on the French version of the website. I guess I should check both versions from now on!






Unfortunately, I when I click to see the offers they only have the current flyer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else not being able to access the air miles website the last day? I'm getting an error page.



*Can't get it to load on Firefox but it's fine in chrome*


----------



## Debbie

Someone on FB mentioned this last night. I had no problems then or just now.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

isabellea said:


> Looks like IGA Québec might have their first Blue Friday this week!!!!! Cannot wait to see the offers since we rarely get more than 10AM advertised in the flyer on a regular week (a good week would be 50 AM max).
> 
> Interesting that the advert was only on the French version of the website. I guess I should check both versions from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I when I click to see the offers they only have the current flyer.


I need to start looking at AM options across the river like this. We have a Jean Coutu on the Ontario side but they rarely have AM offers.


----------



## osully

FYI my Shell 220 bonus AM for $200 worth of gift cards (did 5 separate transactions) purchased on Friday just posted.

Quick!! Highly recommend if you need to shop at the places they have gift cards for anyways! Dad needed a bday present (SportChek), we always order random stuff on Amazon (and books don’t give you bonus miles on AirMilesShops), loaded up my Starbucks app, and we have Cineplex VIP dinner prepaid fo Thursday!

All money I would have spent anyways pretty much and only would get 1AM/$20 via my MasterCard.

I LOVE SHELL!


----------



## kitntrip

For the Shell gift card AM promotion, are there signs in the participating stores?


----------



## osully

kitntrip said:


> For the Shell gift card AM promotion, are there signs in the participating stores?


To be honest, I did not check. There was a link Recently on here that did show all locations participating.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I believe that the shell offer ended yesterday at least in Ontario. I think there were two stores in Alberta continuing.  There were a few different versions floating around on here none of which I can directly find on shell website.


----------



## kitntrip

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I believe that the shell offer ended yesterday at least in Ontario. I think there were two stores in Alberta continuing.  There were a few different versions floating around on here none of which I can directly find on shell website.



The offer has been extended in Edmonton until June 3rd, there's a shell close to me that's listed but I hate going in blind and hoping things work, that's why I asked if there were signs.


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> For the Shell gift card AM promotion, are there signs in the participating stores?


Hi
stfxkid posted this information a few pages back.
The store I was in had no special signs identifying the promotion..
Here is the Shell website that says the promo is from April 23 to June 3rd for store/gas stations on the list.
the pdf is available on this page to see what stores are participating.

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions/more-in-store.html

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I cannot log into the airmiles site .
I can log into my Rexall Load N Go though.
Hugs Mel

*Service Unavailable - Zero size object*
The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again later.
Reference #15.a92bf648.1525720724.3a507c9e


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought i would check the website myself (working for me again in both browsers BTW)  and this goodie popped up today!!!! Great news for those of us who used the IGA sign up offer even though we don't live in Quebec as an insurance offer!!! ***It's showing on both accounts as well *

**


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I cannot log into the airmiles site .
> I can log into my Rexall Load N Go though.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> *Service Unavailable - Zero size object*
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again later.
> Reference #15.a92bf648.1525720724.3a507c9e


*Ok update to this for me ... fine on phone in Chrome, fine on laptop that is running under Windows 7 on all my browsers. However, on the Surface which is running Windows 10 it is only working in Firefox, Chrome gives me that message (and an entire PAGE of those reference numbers)*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hi all

I just wanted to mention I got the 10AM for the IGA website signup as part of Mega Miles....it posted as "MEGA MILES IGA.NET"


----------



## alohamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just wanted to mention I got the 10AM for the IGA website signup as part of Mega Miles....it posted as "MEGA MILES IGA.NET"



MEEE TOOO!!!! Thanks for posting @TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE  I would not have looked otherwise. Now I know I am totally good for the 5 different Mega Miles purchases. I was thinking the IGA might not count, seemed too easy!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok update to this for me ... fine on phone in Chrome, fine on laptop that is running under Windows 7 on all my browsers. However, on the Surface which is running Windows 10 it is only working in Firefox, Chrome gives me that message (and an entire PAGE of those reference numbers)*



Well the system righted itself because I am able to log in now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall for bonus miles -- if you are able to combine with the LnG offer you *might* have (on one of my cards but not the other) there's a possibility you *might* get 100 AM for a $50 spend (not worth it in my books because you can't fight it not appearing on your receipt  at the till when the wording is VERY CLEAR)*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid May 9th & 10th*


----------



## isabellea

The Friday Rewards offers for IGA QC are online for you guys that are not too far from the border: https://www.iga.net/en/flyer

Not as good as what people out west get on their Blue Friday promotions but much better than what I ever saw at IGA! Planning to be at my IGA when it opens at 8am so I can go to my 9am appointment and then work after.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got the 10 AM for signing up with IGA as well. Every little bit helps  especially when it is another offer for the bigger bonus. 

I am so torn about what trip to plan next, do I plan a cruise or just a week at Disney? Do I plan a shorter cruise and a few days at Disney? Flights from Ottawa in December are really low right now, and there's free dining (though I suspect it's all sold out for the dates I'd want). But I would rather go in February when I really need a break from winter. I guess I'll just keep saving airmiles and hope something pops up that looks fantastic. I haven't even been home a month from the last trip and already I want to go away again!

I'm hoping for some good airmiles deal for the May long weekend somewhere I can buy gardening supplies, I really want to do some flowers and maybe pots with veggies too.


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

hdrolfe said:


> I got the 10 AM for signing up with IGA as well. Every little bit helps  especially when it is another offer for the bigger bonus.
> 
> I am so torn about what trip to plan next, do I plan a cruise or just a week at Disney? Do I plan a shorter cruise and a few days at Disney? Flights from Ottawa in December are really low right now, and there's free dining (though I suspect it's all sold out for the dates I'd want). But I would rather go in February when I really need a break from winter. I guess I'll just keep saving airmiles and hope something pops up that looks fantastic. I haven't even been home a month from the last trip and already I want to go away again!
> 
> I'm hoping for some good airmiles deal for the May long weekend somewhere I can buy gardening supplies, I really want to do some flowers and maybe pots with veggies too.


You can buy a Home Depot gift card at Shell and get air miles.  I usually buy my soil and hanging baskets from there, so I bought a $100 gift card and earned 110 air miles!  Thanks to all the great advice on this thread!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario flyer posted on SmartCanucks for anyone who wants a really early look.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/426020-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-may-11-16-a-canada/


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just wanted to provide some information I read on the Air Miles for Disney & More FB group...there is a post that a person called about the current Air Miles tickets (not the Canadian discounted ones) and this is what was posted:  

_Lowdown on non-discounted AirMiles Walt Disney World Parks passes._

_The 7-Day ticket currently going for 5,400 AirMiles on their website actually DOES expire! January 14, 2019 according to the CastMember I spoke with.

That said THE VALUE is retained beyond the expiry date. 

The former policy of no expiration until 2030 is rapidly becoming history._

Another person responded and posted this:

_When i was at the parks last month.... at disney spring customer care or whatever its called, she advised that both tickets that i have (the second batch of cdn sale) don't expire until 2030, she said just take a pic of the expiry now and fight it when you are ready to use. Because it currently shows expiry 2030._

So...if you have WDW tickets that show an expiration date of 2030, take a picture of the expiry or print out the page just in case because it looks like Disney *might* be changing the expiration dates (especially with Star Wars Land opening in 2019)...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just wanted to provide some information I read on the Air Miles for Disney & More FB group...there is a post that a person called about the current Air Miles tickets (not the Canadian discounted ones) and this is what was posted:
> 
> _Lowdown on non-discounted AirMiles Walt Disney World Parks passes._
> 
> _The 7-Day ticket currently going for 5,400 AirMiles on their website actually DOES expire! January 14, 2019 according to the CastMember I spoke with.
> 
> That said THE VALUE is retained beyond the expiry date.
> 
> The former policy of no expiration until 2030 is rapidly becoming history._
> 
> Another person responded and posted this:
> 
> _When i was at the parks last month.... at disney spring customer care or whatever its called, she advised that both tickets that i have (the second batch of cdn sale) don't expire until 2030, she said just take a pic of the expiry now and fight it when you are ready to use. Because it currently shows expiry 2030._
> 
> So...if you have WDW tickets that show an expiration date of 2030, take a picture of the expiry or print out the page just in case because it looks like Disney *might* be changing the expiration dates (especially with Star Wars Land opening in 2019)...


I saw that too.  Take it with a huge grain of salt because that group, in general, is very uniformed with regard to both AM and WDW. 

WDW, to this point, has never made a change to old tickets.  The rules in place at the time a ticket is issued are grandfathered.  Not to say they would never change things but I really doubt it.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just wanted to make post 12,000


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I saw that too.  Take it with a huge grain of salt because that group, in general, is very uniformed with regard to both AM and WDW.
> 
> WDW, to this point, has never made a change to old tickets.  The rules in place at the time a ticket is issued are grandfathered.  Not to say they would never change things but I really doubt it.



I agree...but it never hurts to take a picture or a printout, just in case....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just wanted to make post 12,000



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kitntrip

Went to Shell today, and received a fair amount of AM, and managed to get cheaper gas than the rest of my neighbourhood in Edmonton at 1.23. Bought 4 gift cards in 2 transactions and a 10 pass car wash card in a 3rd transaction to come out with 339 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just wanted to make post 12,000


*AND it was the very last post on page 600 as well!*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-10-to-16/all

Foodland On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-10-to-16/all

Metro On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-10-to-16/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Nothing great at Sobeys ON but I'm glad that Dempster's bread & bagels are on promo. We don't have any bread at all in the house right now and husband was not happy about it yesterday. Oops! 

I highly recommend the whole grain honey oatmeal bread. YUM.


----------



## osully

New Sobeys contest - looks like you need to spend $50 and purchase a qualifying product to be entered to win. 

https://www.scratch-win.ca/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone get new spring offers from air miles?  Not too shabby for us.  Two offers for Sobeys and three for Lawton's.


----------



## mort1331

So those that like the Keg, Sobeys is giving you 75/$100. Almost covers the tax
Metro has the GCs the others had last week if you missed out. 20%off Davestea, LVNR,PizzaPizza and couple of others. Thats a good deal if you need them anyway.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Last week keg got you 110 at shell


----------



## tinkerone

Received the strangest offer from Rexall in the mail today.  Get a free simply smart Accu-Chek Guide system and 100 bonus AM's.  I'm not sure if I need to purchase something with this or if that's the whole thing.  Anyone use this Accu-Chek Guide meter?  I know nothing about them and I don't need one but if they are giving me 100 AM's for doing it, I'm in!

ETA-It has an * and the comment 'with the purchase of Accu-Chek Guide test strips' at the bottom of coupon.  Wonder how much they are.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Received the strangest offer from Rexall in the mail today.  Get a free simply smart Accu-Chek Guide system and 100 bonus AM's.  I'm not sure if I need to purchase something with this or if that's the whole thing.  Anyone use this Accu-Chek Guide meter?  I know nothing about them and I don't need one but if they are giving me 100 AM's for doing it, I'm in!
> 
> ETA-It has an * and the comment 'with the purchase of Accu-Chek Guide test strips' at the bottom of coupon.  Wonder how much they are.



*So some searching let me see that they come in anywhere from  75 - 90 (Rexall doesn't have prices for these products) if you need a glucose monitor Sobeys out west has had the same monitor and giving 200 AM for as long as I can remember  (from doing my weekly flyer studying)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is exhausted tonight so just links to the other flyers and maybe a detailed look tomorrow!*

*Sobeys*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Western Flyer*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Aladora

kitntrip said:


> Went to Shell today, and received a fair amount of AM, and managed to get cheaper gas than the rest of my neighbourhood in Edmonton at 1.23. Bought 4 gift cards in 2 transactions and a 10 pass car wash card in a 3rd transaction to come out with 339 AM.



1.23/L...we are sitting at 1.52 here on Vancouver Island and I know that Vancouver is even higher. Ugh.


----------



## kitntrip

Aladora said:


> 1.23/L...we are sitting at 1.52 here on Vancouver Island and I know that Vancouver is even higher. Ugh.



Omg, that's awful! I feel for you guys!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Rona.ca is offering 25 air miles to sign up for the e-newsletter.  Go to their home page and it should pop up an offer screen.

Turns out I'm already subscribed so I am not eligable for the air miles, but I was able to sign my husband's card up for them.


----------



## bababear_50

I am thinking we are overdue for an Airmiles Exclusive Event.
Are you listening Airmiles?
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am thinking we are overdue for an Airmiles Exclusive Event.
> Are you listening Airmiles?
> Hugs Mel



Pixie Dust!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

its going to be a tough week to get any AM here in Ottawa....just nothing worth it at Sobeys and Metro and nothing at Shell to take advantage of.


----------



## bgula

Disney Addicted said:


> Rona.ca is offering 25 air miles to sign up for the e-newsletter.  Go to their home page and it should pop up an offer screen.
> 
> Turns out I'm already subscribed so I am not eligable for the air miles, but I was able to sign my husband's card up for them.



Nothing pops up for me in either Firefox or IE.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nope nothing for me this week either...


----------



## osully

Nobody else eats bread, tortillas, pitas, or bagels? lol I guess we are unhealthy!

At least will get 40AM at Sobeys by doing 2 of that offer.

Then will probably go back on the weekend to shop my targeted offers and hopefully participate in that contest. Looks like the scratch cards will only be given on Fri, Sat, and Sun. $50 Spend plus a participating item?!

Will see if they have anything up about that tonight on my bread run!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did a troll run to Sobeys at lunch....meh....nothing to write home about for off-flyer AM offers....most of them were backwards ratios


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Nothing pops up for me in either Firefox or IE.





marcyleecorgan said:


> Nope nothing for me this week either...



*Here's the direct link (psst i just took it from the first post)*

*RONA Newsletter sign up*


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Nobody else eats bread, tortillas, pitas, or bagels? lol I guess we are unhealthy!
> 
> At least will get 40AM at Sobeys by doing 2 of that offer.
> 
> Then will probably go back on the weekend to shop my targeted offers and hopefully participate in that contest. Looks like the scratch cards will only be given on Fri, Sat, and Sun. $50 Spend plus a participating item?!
> 
> Will see if they have anything up about that tonight on my bread run!



I'm in too! Combining with 25 am when you use 95. Sobey's instore offers are until June 20 this time, so lots of time to do those.  I bought Egg Creations last week, $2.99, 10 am wub 2 and $1 off coupons in front of the product. 

I'm also doing Metro, all our accounts have 5 am spend $5 personal offers so 55 am back when we use 95.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

My Sobeys threshold offer was 35AM on $230 spend!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Nothing great at Sobeys ON but I'm glad that Dempster's bread & bagels are on promo. We don't have any bread at all in the house right now and husband was not happy about it yesterday. Oops!
> 
> I highly recommend the whole grain honey oatmeal bread. YUM.


*Agreed -- hubby's fav bread as well but since he can't eat very many mass-produced breads anymore ours is currently sitting on the counter rising (YUP, the Duck has taken to making bread  )*


mort1331 said:


> So those that like the Keg, Sobeys is giving you 75/$100. Almost covers the tax
> Metro has the GCs the others had last week if you missed out. 20%off Davestea, LVNR,PizzaPizza and couple of others. Thats a good deal if you need them anyway.


*Don't think the person I woke up on the bus yesterday morning thought the Keg comment is as funny as you & I do  *


TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Last week keg got you 110 at shell


*Not all of us are lucky enough to live within a decent drive of the stations that offer the bonus miles, but like Mort mentioned, that offer is a joke!*



osully said:


> Nobody else eats bread, tortillas, pitas, or bagels? lol I guess we are unhealthy!
> 
> At least will get 40AM at Sobeys by doing 2 of that offer.
> 
> Then will probably go back on the weekend to shop my targeted offers and hopefully participate in that contest. Looks like the scratch cards will only be given on Fri, Sat, and Sun. $50 Spend plus a participating item?!
> 
> Will see if they have anything up about that tonight on my bread run!



*If we were making a trek to Sobeys for any other offer we would load up on the bread products as well -- even though hubby can't eat his beloved honey oatmeal bread he can eat the bagels and I've been known to buy bread and toss it at our daughter & her wife on the way past their house *


----------



## juniorbugman

osully said:


> Then will probably go back on the weekend to shop my targeted offers and hopefully participate in that contest. Looks like the scratch cards will only be given on Fri, Sat, and Sun. $50 Spend plus a participating item?!


So I was just at my Sobeys in Ajax and they have big notes on the doors that due to some printing error the contest has been cancelled but the products are still available at the sale price.  They may run another one later on.  I should have taken a photo of the sign but it was on the door and it kept opening and closing as I was trying to read it.


----------



## bababear_50

I did a bit of budgeting. I have a cash lump sum coming back to me for a work related conference I took in April so I have diverted the funds.
Since gas is a must for me (driving to work and back), I figured I'd buy some Canadian Tire gift cards for future gas purchases.
The closest gas station to me is Canadian Tire.(bonus).
The gas station had McDonald Gift Cards this time--YEAH!!
I hate to admit this but I need my McDonalds coffee   every morning on the way into work so I bought some McDonald gift cards,,it actually will help me with the crazy bank transaction fees I pay each day to the bank.
So I spent $500.00 on Gift Cards but I know I will use them.=550 Airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Nobody else eats bread, tortillas, pitas, or bagels? lol I guess we are unhealthy!
> 
> At least will get 40AM at Sobeys by doing 2 of that offer.
> 
> Then will probably go back on the weekend to shop my targeted offers and hopefully participate in that contest. Looks like the scratch cards will only be given on Fri, Sat, and Sun. $50 Spend plus a participating item?!
> 
> Will see if they have anything up about that tonight on my bread run!



I'll be stopping at Sobey's tomorrow morning for the bread/bagels/tortillas before I go to Rexall's.  Then stop at Foodland on the way home to pick up some popsicles.



juniorbugman said:


> So I was just at my Sobeys in Ajax and they have big notes on the doors that due to some printing error the contest has been cancelled but the products are still available at the sale price.  They may run another one later on.  I should have taken a photo of the sign but it was on the door and it kept opening and closing as I was trying to read it.



Huh.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## osully

Yep Sobeys spend thresholds are so messed up. Metro targeted offers this week include Spend $20 Get 10AM. Now that I will gladly spend to qualify for other offers in store or just things I need...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Now that the Rexall flyers are live &  I've updated the links in the first post it's time for my weekly study!*
*Rexall ****Only valid till Wednesday this week*
*Ontario Flyer*
*Western Flyer*

*Friday & Saturday Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*New batch of coupons from P & G are out and many of those items have bonus miles --so save some money and get miles*
*lots of items with bonus miles but the ratios aren't wonderful YMMV on these, ok if you need the product anyway*
*Few things I've noticed that haven't been mentioned yet by others (if they have and i missed your comments, sorry!)*

*Sobeys Atlantic:*

*Buy a $200 gift card get 100 AM*
*Spend $12 on Hallmark cards get 20 AM (currently that's about 1.5 cards  )*
*taters are still $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Spend $20 on certain General Mills products get 30 AM*
*Spend $10 on Dove products (soap NOT chocolates  ) get 25 AM*
*Elastoplast products $3.99 buy 1 get 10 AM*
*Sobeys Ontario :*

*anyone mention the use 95 cash miles get 25 miles (deposited to your chosen account)*
*Sobeys Western:*

*Natrel milk $7.49 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Compliments organic fruit 20% off (who knows what they cost??) buy 2 get 25 AM *
*Blood glucose monitor (AGAIN) buy strips for $68 get free monitor and 200 AM*
*Foodland Ontario *

*Use 95 cash miles get 25 miles*
*Contest to celebrate 55 years: buy 1 participating product and you could win 55,000 AM or a $500 gift card (products don't look overly $$)*
*Motts apple sauce $2.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Cavendish fries $2.99 buy 3 get 10 AM*

*Foodland Atlantic*

*Spend $10 on Dove products (again soap NOT chocolates ) get 15 AM*
*WOW, not much else here gang!!*

*Metro Ontario:*

*Thursday - Sunday use 95 cash miles get 50 miles (deposited to your preferred account)*
*Some epically BAD offers -- pillers pepperoni $8.99 get 2 AM*
*Sparkling ICE beverages (who knows what they are?!)4/$5 get 10 AM*
*Mug stuffed with what looks like chocolates and maybe a flower $8.99 get 10 AM*
*Danone yogurts ranging from $3.49 -4.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Pop, ice tea and coconut water 2/$11 get 20 AM *


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> I did a bit of budgeting. I have a cash lump sum coming back to me for a work related conference I took in April so I have diverted the funds.
> Since gas is a must for me (driving to work and back), I figured I'd buy some Canadian Tire gift cards for future gas purchases.
> The closest gas station to me is Canadian Tire.(bonus).
> The gas station had McDonald Gift Cards this time--YEAH!!
> I hate to admit this but I need my McDonalds coffee   every morning on the way into work so I bought some McDonald gift cards,,it actually will help me with the crazy bank transaction fees I pay each day to the bank.
> So I spent $500.00 on Gift Cards but I know I will use them.=550 Airmiles.
> Hugs Mel



I did the same with the mcdonalds.  You are lucky that Shell on queensway still  has the offer on


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only need 154 miles to make an even 4545 miles for 5 of the dream travel vouchers.  Then that account is going to Cash miles.  I'll be able to hit that easily with Sobeys this week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So we are getting our roof reshingled sometime soon and I think we are going with Lumbermart.  I totally forgot they do air miles. AND, they give air miles on the LABOUR costs too! So our $5000 roof should net me around 290 miles (before the taxes) and then putting it on my mastercard (500 miles) will be a nice little lump some I hadn't added into my saving plans.  Plus, I think we will get our new counter tops, new patio doors, entry door and storm door there too!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

are you in a place that still has the Shell deal on gift cards?  You could do the pre-paid mastercards on their gift card wall - 5500 AM plus pay on your mastercard (should work) for another 500.  Then get 290 for the actual Lumbermart for total of 6290.  It would cost you 50x$6 to activate the cards or $300 (each pre-paid is $100 at shell) but you would have $700-$1000 worth of points depending on how you use them.  And check that Lumbermart is ok to process all the pre-paid mastercards.  Many people seemed to be doing this with the Shell offer.

I bought up $3k of Home Depot gift cards (no activation fees) as I am putting in central vac and finishing my basement.  The offer ran out in Ottawa or I would have done another 2k (max $500 per day and subject to them having the gift cards I wanted) but I still got 3600AM by charging on my BMO mastercard so $400 bucks worth or so.


----------



## MoreTravels

Regarding Shell gift cards 110AM promotion, you have to be careful about the 5 transactions per day limit. I did not know filling up the gas and paying separately with AM collection counts as one. So if you buy gas that day, you will lose the quota on that limit. I only collected 400 AM and change. In other words, you need to make separate trips for gas and cards in order to maximize your card collection.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> Nobody else eats bread, tortillas, pitas, or bagels? lol I guess we are unhealthy!



I learned how to make an awesome naan.  I also learned how to use our airfryer to make yummy tortilla chips.  I already have stocked up 5 loaves of bread in our freezer.  
Bagels don't come into our house without capers and lox, that's a rule, so we haven't bought them in awhile.  

We don't  have the budget to shop for GC otherwise the Shell AM deal would be great.  I don't know when we'll build the floor to ceiling bookshelves this summer but it certainly is not in my current budget to permanently allocate lumber  funds to HomeDepot or RONA or some such place...


----------



## alohamom

My wonderful AM friends, I need your input. 

Life has been upside down this year, every time I turn around it throws me a curve ball. It is not always bad, it has just meant some adjusting. I was hoping for our family to take a vacay this May but again, life has gotten int he way of planning (1st world problems, right?!?!)

Here is my issue. I just found out that my kids (home from Uni and working for the summer) now both have unexpected time off from May 19th to 23rd. 

I pulled together a quick flight and hotel pricing and am now looking at the Air Miles Universal tickets. 

IF I were to order them today (I am in Ontario)....DO YOU THINK I WOULD GET THEM IN TIME????? 


I am pretty sure there is no way to expedite tix from AM but I know from past orders they come super fast. I would hate to order them and then not get them.

ARRRGGGHHH what should I do, it saves us so much to order them from AM but saves us nothing and uses up miles if I order them and dont get them in time! (I wish they let locals pick up orders) 


Any input is gladly appreciated!


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> My wonderful AM friends, I need your input.
> 
> Life has been upside down this year, every time I turn around it throws me a curve ball. It is not always bad, it has just meant some adjusting. I was hoping for our family to take a vacay this May but again, life has gotten int he way of planning (1st world problems, right?!?!)
> 
> Here is my issue. I just found out that my kids (home from Uni and working for the summer) now both have unexpected time off from May 19th to 23rd.
> 
> I pulled together a quick flight and hotel pricing and am now looking at the Air Miles Universal tickets.
> 
> IF I were to order them today (I am in Ontario)....DO YOU THINK I WOULD GET THEM IN TIME?????
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure there is no way to expedite tix from AM but I know from past orders they come super fast. I would hate to order them and then not get them.
> 
> ARRRGGGHHH what should I do, it saves us so much to order them from AM but saves us nothing and uses up miles if I order them and dont get them in time! (I wish they let locals pick up orders)
> 
> 
> Any input is gladly appreciated!




Hi Hon
I know when I have ordered I have gotten them within 3-4 days BUT now that they expire by a certain date I am not sure I'd take the risk.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So went back to Sobey's today and this is the sign about the Scratch to Win Contest

My nephew and I were laughing and said maybe they misprinted them all and they were all winners.


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom
I just noticed a special on Universal tickets
Get 2 free days when you use dream miles




More views:

1
2
3
4
5
*Universal Orlando ResortTM - 3-Day Park-to-Park Tickets with 2 Days FreeTM (use by September 17th, 2018)*
Take your vacation to the next level at Universal Orlando ResortTM. Immerse yourself in the next generation of blockbuster entertainment at Universal Studios FloridaTM. Journey through legendary worlds of incredible heroes at Universal's Islands of AdventureTM. Enjoy the thrills and relaxation of a tropical paradise like no other at the all-new Universal's Volcano BayTM water theme park. With three amazing theme parks and the dining and entertainment of Universal CityWalkTM, it's days and nights of endless fun for every member of the family. Vacation beyond anything you've experienced before at Universal Orlando ResortTM.

*Get 2 days FREE when you use your Miles for select 3-Day promo tickets at Universal Orlando Resort™ when used by September 17, 2018*

From 3,375 reward miles

Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Cash AM really saved my b**t this morning! I was at my local IGA Extra for their first Blue Friday at exactly when they opened at 8am since I had to leave no later than 8:30am for an appointment. Well I forgot my MasterCard AND debit cards at home!!! I only had my phone and AM card with me and the max amount I can pay with Apple Pay is 99$ BUT I had a coupon get 50AM if I spend 100$. Luckily, the cashier was really nice and she's the one who came up with combining my 30$ AM cash with Apple Pay to be over 100$ and still be able to pay with my phone. Phew! At the end, I got 226 AM for 127$, a record for any promotion in QC for me!! 

Now I have to change my AM % to collect another emergency AM cash stash for times like this morning AND big promotions that require AM like MM or StB.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I know when I have ordered I have gotten them within 3-4 days BUT now that they expire by a certain date I am not sure I'd take the risk.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Thanks Mel,

the more I think about it, the more I dont want to risk it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> *Universal Orlando ResortTM - 3-Day Park-to-Park Tickets with 2 Days FreeTM (use by September 17th, 2018)*
> Take your vacation to the next level at Universal Orlando ResortTM. Immerse yourself in the next generation of blockbuster entertainment at Universal Studios FloridaTM. Journey through legendary worlds of incredible heroes at Universal's Islands of AdventureTM. Enjoy the thrills and relaxation of a tropical paradise like no other at the all-new Universal's Volcano BayTM water theme park. With three amazing theme parks and the dining and entertainment of Universal CityWalkTM, it's days and nights of endless fun for every member of the family. Vacation beyond anything you've experienced before at Universal Orlando ResortTM.
> 
> *Get 2 days FREE when you use your Miles for select 3-Day promo tickets at Universal Orlando Resort™ when used by September 17, 2018*
> 
> From 3,375 reward miles
> 
> Hugs Mel



That's interesting.  Universal offered this last year and again now.  Air Miles matched it each time.  Maybe next year Universal will offer this again!  Our current plans are still go to August 2019.



alohamom said:


> Thanks Mel,
> 
> the more I think about it, the more I dont want to risk it.



I wouldn't risk it either on only a few days.  That's too bad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> IF I were to order them today (I am in Ontario)....DO YOU THINK I WOULD GET THEM IN TIME?????
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure there is no way to expedite tix from AM but I know from past orders they come super fast. I would hate to order them and then not get them.
> 
> ARRRGGGHHH what should I do, it saves us so much to order them from AM but saves us nothing and uses up miles if I order them and dont get them in time! (I wish they let locals pick up orders)
> 
> Any input is gladly appreciated!





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I know when I have ordered I have gotten them within 3-4 days BUT now that they expire by a certain date I am not sure I'd take the risk.
> Hugs to you
> Mel





alohamom said:


> Thanks Mel,
> 
> the more I think about it, the more I dont want to risk it.





Disney Addicted said:


> That's interesting.  Universal offered this last year and again now.  Air Miles matched it each time.  Maybe next year Universal will offer this again!  Our current plans are still go to August 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't risk it either on only a few days.  That's too bad.



*NOPE! Wouldn't risk it ... here's our current situation *

*Ordered tickets to see the fishies at the aquarium in Toronto April 17th*
*Received email on April 19th that they were in the mail (yup just regular good old snail mail not trackable)*
*April 28th I contacted them to see what's up ... we live in SW Ontario something from Mississauga should be here in 3 days max*
*Got company line of "3-4 weeks" got rather annoyed and said "nope, you already told me they've shipped"*
*New email arrived on May 7th telling me the tickets had gone BACK because "address is incomplete"*
*Contacted them again to check the address they tried to use (not even close to what's on my account?!?!?!) and to get them re-sent*
*"No sorry we can't re-issue them we *might* be able to refund the miles"*
*This is where the Duck lost her cool ... WHAT? You can & you will re-issue those tickets, just like the email says and you will send them using a method i can track this time at your expense.*
*So the tickets are apparently in the mail again and who knows when we might get them! I'm only out 700 miles for the 2 tickets (new reward BTW .. and the last of the miles from the StB on the new card so totally FREE) so not a big deal but for something as large as Universal tickets, no way i would want to run into trouble. Worth noting that the last 2 times i ordered tickets to WDW those also just shipped by good old plain snail mail that didn't require a signature either and I wasn't thrilled!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Cash AM really saved my b**t this morning! I was at my local IGA Extra for their first Blue Friday at exactly when they opened at 8am since I had to leave no later than 8:30am for an appointment. Well I forgot my MasterCard AND debit cards at home!!! I only had my phone and AM card with me and the max amount I can pay with Apple Pay is 99$ BUT I had a coupon get 50AM if I spend 100$. Luckily, the cashier was really nice and she's the one who came up with combining my 30$ AM cash with Apple Pay to be over 100$ and still be able to pay with my phone. Phew! At the end, I got 226 AM for 127$, a record for any promotion in QC for me!!
> 
> Now I have to change my AM % to collect another emergency AM cash stash for times like this morning AND big promotions that require AM like MM or StB.


*Reading this story made my heart all warm! I'm so happy you were able to work the system to the max and had a cashier who was willing to take the time to help you sort it out.  Great haul BTW*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *NOPE! Wouldn't risk it ... here's our current situation *
> 
> *Ordered tickets to see the fishies at the aquarium in Toronto April 17th*
> *Received email on April 19th that they were in the mail (yup just regular good old snail mail not trackable)*
> *April 28th I contacted them to see what's up ... we live in SW Ontario something from Mississauga should be here in 3 days max*
> *Got company line of "3-4 weeks" got rather annoyed and said "nope, you already told me they've shipped"*
> *New email arrived on May 7th telling me the tickets had gone BACK because "address is incomplete"*
> *Contacted them again to check the address they tried to use (not even close to what's on my account?!?!?!) and to get them re-sent*
> *"No sorry we can't re-issue them we *might* be able to refund the miles"*
> *This is where the Duck lost her cool ... WHAT? You can & you will re-issue those tickets, just like the email says and you will send them using a method i can track this time at your expense.*
> *So the tickets are apparently in the mail again and who knows when we might get them! I'm only out 700 miles for the 2 tickets (new reward BTW .. and the last of the miles from the StB on the new card so totally FREE) so not a big deal but for something as large as Universal tickets, no way i would want to run into trouble. Worth noting that the last 2 times i ordered tickets to WDW those also just shipped by good old plain snail mail that didn't require a signature either and I wasn't thrilled!*




Oh my goodness! Good for you for standing firm about that and making them accountable. 






Disney Addicted said:


> That's interesting.  Universal offered this last year and again now.  Air Miles matched it each time.  Maybe next year Universal will offer this again!  Our current plans are still go to August 2019.
> I wouldn't risk it either on only a few days.  That's too bad.





The more I thought about it yesterday, the more I decided I would not use the AMs for tickets this time around. I know I would be freaking out waiting too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

These are reasons I like the "print at home" tickets.  They are always in your email for safe keeping and can be sent to you instantly


----------



## osully

I redeemed for a Cineplex 2 tickets, 2 drinks, 1 popcorn package about 2 months ago. It never showed up so 4 weeks after it shipped I went on chat. They refunded me! 

And the ticket NEVER arrived btw. It was going to my work and I'm the person who receives the mail.


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> These are reasons I like the "print at home" tickets.  They are always in your email for safe keeping and can be sent to you instantly





osully said:


> I redeemed for a Cineplex 2 tickets, 2 drinks, 1 popcorn package about 2 months ago. It never showed up so 4 weeks after it shipped I went on chat. They refunded me!
> 
> And the ticket NEVER arrived btw. It was going to my work and I'm the person who receives the mail.



Oh my goodness, I am happy now I didn’t pull the trigger! I would be freakingly freak-freaking after reading about these experiences you and Donald have had. I have luckily never had an issue but if it were ever to happen, it would have been this time for sure with the kind of luck I have been having these days!


----------



## isabellea

** Rant alert**: If you don't want to read any negativity, just skip my post! 

PC Points royally suck!!! I'm sorry but it is so bad!!! Last week, I finally had interesting offers including a get 12 500 PC points when you spend 125$ at Maxi so I went to Maxi (a grocery store that I usually avoid because I HATE that place -- I think it's your QC equivalent to Superstore or No Frills). I should have got a total of 27 500 points but they're still not in my account!!! The program was down so the cashier told me they would appear in my account within 24h. Same info was written on my receipt. Well, they were never deposited! I tried to do a claim from my account but still no answer from the program!! Next step is to call. Grr!


----------



## star72232

isabellea said:


> ** Rant alert**: If you don't want to read any negativity, just skip my post!
> 
> PC Points royally suck!!! I'm sorry but it is so bad!!! Last week, I finally had interesting offers including a get 12 500 PC points when you spend 125$ at Maxi so I went to Maxi (a grocery store that I usually avoid because I HATE that place -- I think it's your QC equivalent to Superstore or No Frills). I should have got a total of 27 500 points but they're still not in my account!!! The program was down so the cashier told me they would appear in my account within 24h. Same info was written on my receipt. Well, they were never deposited! I tried to do a claim from my account but still no answer from the program!! Next step is to call. Grr!



Try messaging them on Facebook.  They are typically really responsive (you just need a picture of your receipt, and your PC Optimum number).  Part of the problem is probably the number of points you are claiming - the only time I ever had to wait more than a few hours was when I had a big issue (20000 pts missing) and it was dealt with in about 3 days. Small point claims are typically within my account within 4 hours (PC used to be instantaneous before the switch to PC Optimum, although Optimum always took a phone call and WEEKS - the new system isn't quite as awesome at immediate as the old PC, but it's far better than the old Optimum).


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> These are reasons I like the "print at home" tickets.  They are always in your email for safe keeping and can be sent to you instantly


*I had done some research and even had a tab open for the aquarium so i could check the price. Until that day you only got a discount for using your AM card when you click thru a link on the AM Perks page and all of the info on Ripley's page was about getting e-tickets. Don't even know why i decided to check the Events & Attractions page that day but was happy when i found the tickets are now an actual Dream Reward. I then fell victim to the follies of assuming these tickets would ALSO be e-tickets. It wasn't until i completed the order that it became clear the darned things would get mailed!!! I was REALLY glad i decided to wait until the tickets to arrive before i booked a hotel room to turn it into a mini-getaway *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

isabellea said:


> ** Rant alert**: If you don't want to read any negativity, just skip my post!
> 
> PC Points royally suck!!! I'm sorry but it is so bad!!! Last week, I finally had interesting offers including a get 12 500 PC points when you spend 125$ at Maxi so I went to Maxi (a grocery store that I usually avoid because I HATE that place -- I think it's your QC equivalent to Superstore or No Frills). I should have got a total of 27 500 points but they're still not in my account!!! The program was down so the cashier told me they would appear in my account within 24h. Same info was written on my receipt. Well, they were never deposited! I tried to do a claim from my account but still no answer from the program!! Next step is to call. Grr!



Yes, I agree.  This new program isn't so great. I found they have changed their targeted offers for me i.e., spend $8 on rice, get 1600 points. It used to be every $2 get 200 points.  Well, their rice that I buy is between $5.99 and $7.99. Can't get the points. 

Their customer service is really busy and they wonder why? Pretty much every time I have shopped at Superstore, I've had to put in a missing points inquiry.  I stopped doing that and just going on their live chat function on the website.  They gave me my points right away.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I spent $168 today between Sobeys and Lawtons and earned 345 miles, now that includes buying two $200 gift cards (get 100 for each), but still...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro Ontario, redeemed 475 am (multiple days, different am cards) for $50 in groceries and will get back 312 am.  So it cost 163 am for $50 in groceries = point value of 30.67 cents a point.


----------



## osully

Happy Weekend everyone! Happy hunting! 

Spent about $35 at Sobeys for just over 60AM, and now heading to Metro for a few other things + targeted offers. 

If anyone is still having luck with Shell gift cards in Ottawa can you let me know which location? Thanks!!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Shell gift card is over as of last Sunday here in ottawa


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Mother's Day
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I was going to stop at the Shell gas station (for gift cards) on my way to Oakville yesterday, but we ended up having to cancel our visit to my SIL's.  My son has been sick since Wednesday.  On Thursday the doctor told us he has the flu.  He's getting better now but I woke up with a scratchy throat this morning.  Ugh.

On the bright side, at least I was able to get 160 air miles on Friday between Rexall and Sobey's bread.

Did anyone else go after the coke offer at Shell?  11 bottles (275 miles) credited to my account.  4 bottles would not show up on my receipt (100 miles) so I need to wait the time limit before I can claim them... I hate when that happens.  I already contacted AM via Facebook.  I even told the person you know if they don't show up on the receipt they won't credit.  Sure enough, only 1 of the 5 credited but she insisted I wait the (however long) before I can contact to claim the air miles again.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> *Did anyone else go after the coke offer at Shell?* *11 bottles (275 miles) credited to my account*.  4 bottles would not show up on my receipt (100 miles) so I need to wait the time limit before I can claim them... I hate when that happens.  I already contacted AM via Facebook.  I even told the person you know if they don't show up on the receipt they won't credit.  Sure enough, only 1 of the 5 credited but she insisted I wait the (however long) before I can contact to claim the air miles again.


What offer is that?  I see one in my Spring Offer Hub but it is get 10 AM when you purchase 2 473-500 ml coke.  Considering what they charge for coke this offer  didn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## AngelDisney

The Warden and Lupin Shell is close to where my mom lives. I am going to China for a math conference next week. I will load up gift cards from that location when I am back a week later. Hope there are still some LCBO gift cards left for me.

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

AngelDisney said:


> The Warden and Lupin Shell is close to where my mom lives. I am going to China for a math conference next week. I will load up gift cards from that location when I am back a week later. Hope there are still some LCBO gift cards left for me.
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!
> 
> View attachment 322265


I was there on Friday and I am pretty sure I saw some. They have a good selection.


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooooo I spent all my gas Canadian Tire Gift cards on new flowers for the garden.....................
Might have to restock next pay day.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone else go after the coke offer at Shell?  11 bottles (275 miles) credited to my account.  4 bottles would not show up on my receipt (100 miles) so I need to wait the time limit before I can claim them... I hate when that happens.  I already contacted AM via Facebook.  I even told the person you know if they don't show up on the receipt they won't credit.  Sure enough, only 1 of the 5 credited but she insisted I wait the (however long) before I can contact to claim the air miles again.



I had the personal offer, did it twice, two different gas stations and neither posted to the receipt or to the account.  After that I packed it in, I'm tired of chasing airmiles that don't post.  Hopefully I will remember in 120 days.  Glad at least most of yours posted.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Sooooooo I spent all my gas Canadian Tire Gift cards on new flowers for the garden.....................
> Might have to restock next pay day.
> Hugs Mel



I bet you will enjoy that much more than the tanks of gas you could have gotten!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Sooooooo I spent all my gas Canadian Tire Gift cards on new flowers for the garden.....................
> Might have to restock next pay day.
> Hugs Mel



Sorry...I had a belly laugh when i read this that is awesome!!!!  Flowers are much better than gas  That sounds sooo much like something I would do lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> ** Rant alert**: If you don't want to read any negativity, just skip my post!
> 
> PC Points royally suck!!! I'm sorry but it is so bad!!! Last week, I finally had interesting offers including a get 12 500 PC points when you spend 125$ at Maxi so I went to Maxi (a grocery store that I usually avoid because I HATE that place -- I think it's your QC equivalent to Superstore or No Frills). I should have got a total of 27 500 points but they're still not in my account!!! The program was down so the cashier told me they would appear in my account within 24h. Same info was written on my receipt. Well, they were never deposited! I tried to do a claim from my account but still no answer from the program!! Next step is to call. Grr!





star72232 said:


> Try messaging them on Facebook.  They are typically really responsive (you just need a picture of your receipt, and your PC Optimum number).  Part of the problem is probably the number of points you are claiming - the only time I ever had to wait more than a few hours was when I had a big issue (20000 pts missing) and it was dealt with in about 3 days. Small point claims are typically within my account within 4 hours (PC used to be instantaneous before the switch to PC Optimum, although Optimum always took a phone call and WEEKS - the new system isn't quite as awesome at immediate as the old PC, but it's far better than the old Optimum).


Maxi is basically a super sized No Frills. 

When you do the missing point inquiry on the website it takes about a week to get it dealt with but usually gets the job done.  They ask you to submit a photo of the receipt. I've never had the experience of getting the missing points within a few hours or days.  It has always been a week and I've never made the inquiry for more than about 3,000.  

I find the digital offers come and go.  Some weeks I have great offers and then other weeks it's all stuff that I've never in my life bought or it's all the stuff I bought the week before and don't need to buy again for a while.

@pigletto what happened to your friend who had points stolen?    As far as I know they at still dealing with it but no idea if thefts are still occurring.   I've now whittled my points down to about 40,000.  I might let it build back up to 100,000 but not more.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I had the personal offer, did it twice, two different gas stations and neither posted to the receipt or to the account.  After that I packed it in, I'm tired of chasing airmiles that don't post.  Hopefully I will remember in 120 days.  Glad at least most of yours posted.



It can be really frustrating.  Last year I ended up making a spreadsheet to keep track of my miles.  I keep all receipts to match/balance against our finances spreadsheet, so I found it was not much more work to keep track of the air miles at the same time.  That and an acordian (sp?) file folder to store the receipts.



tinkerone said:


> What offer is that?  I see one in my Spring Offer Hub but it is get 10 AM when you purchase 2 473-500 ml coke.  Considering what they charge for coke this offer  didn't seem worth it to me.



It was one of those targeted offer some people received.  I received an e-mail about it (25 air miles for a $2.50 - 500 ml coke) but my husband did not.


----------



## Disney Addicted

purple hippo said:


> I was just on the AM site about to buy my SW tickets and figured if I can't upgrade to DC I can still upgrade to a Fun Pass more than likely.  Well I think I found my answer and I don't like it.
> 
> Not sure how to post a screen shot, but if you look under the Terms and Conditions for the Sea World Tickets it says:
> 
> No exchanges. No upgrades. Non-refundable. No cash value. Not valid in conjunction with any other discount.
> 
> 
> _Valid for 9 months from time of purchase. _
> 
> I get the impression we won't be able to put the ticket value towards a Fun Pass or a Discovery Cove trip.
> 
> Now I'm debating as to whether I should buy my SW tickets with AM or risk not going or waiting to see if/what deals they offer on Blue (Black) Friday.  My plan is to go on New Years Eve and spend all day and that night at SW.  I am expecting it will be busy and since we are staying at a partner hotel over New Year's Eve weekend I just want an option to be able to go for more than one day.



Hi purple hippo.  Did you go New Years Eve?  Did you get your SW tickets with AM, and if so, what happened?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> @pigletto what happened to your friend who had points stolen?    As far as I know they at still dealing with it but *no idea if thefts are still occurring.  * I've now whittled my points down to about 40,000.  I might let it build back up to 100,000 but not more.


I received an email from them just this morning stating that some accounts were hacked and next time I logged in I would get a message to change my password.  They assured me that only* some* personal information was at risk.  The email was deleted or I would post a copy. 
I only recently signed up but I'm finding the program a bit of a farce, I probably will not continue with it.


----------



## marchingstar

A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Congratulations!!  Wonderful news ... and definitely airmiles related, lots of Disney trips ahead of you!


----------



## alohamom

Oh @marchingstar   congratulations on your little star!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Oh My
Congratulations mommy.
This is super great news.
Rest well!
Pssst... Airmiles has some great baby rewards stuff. (I love the wearable audio baby monitor) and the (swaddling blankets).
Hugs Mel


----------



## ebharris

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Congratulations. Oh, I miss babies! Take care during the very sweet, but overly exhausting, first 2 months.


----------



## damo

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.


How perfectly lovely.....congrats!


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I received an email from them just this morning stating that some accounts were hacked and next time I logged in I would get a message to change my password.  They assured me that only* some* personal information was at risk.  The email was deleted or I would post a copy.
> I only recently signed up but I'm finding the program a bit of a farce, I probably will not continue with it.


I think that might be the standard email that went out to a large number of members.  They sent it out to cover their butts a while back.  I got it three times AFTER my points were stolen.  Also, they are in the process of having all members change passwords....this happened once before.  Anyway, check your point balance and keep an eye on it.  If you shop at any of the participating stores, even occasionally, keep the card and use it.  It costs you nothing and you can redeem after collecting for a very short period of time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Congratulations! I hope you are both doing well.  A future Disney fanatic has been born!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.


*This is so exciting!! I was actually going to ask how things are going because i had made a note when you gave us a general idea of your due date *

*I think this is rather appropriate because we really do have a baby "on board" Congrats to all 3 of you, enjoy your life as a family.*
*



*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Congrats on the baby!  There's always ways to earn rewards points with baby products LOL


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



We welcome the new Disney baby! Congrats!!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

isabellea said:


> Cash AM really saved my b**t this morning! I was at my local IGA Extra for their first Blue Friday at exactly when they opened at 8am since I had to leave no later than 8:30am for an appointment. Well I forgot my MasterCard AND debit cards at home!!! I only had my phone and AM card with me and the max amount I can pay with Apple Pay is 99$ BUT I had a coupon get 50AM if I spend 100$. Luckily, the cashier was really nice and she's the one who came up with combining my 30$ AM cash with Apple Pay to be over 100$ and still be able to pay with my phone. Phew! At the end, I got 226 AM for 127$, a record for any promotion in QC for me!!
> 
> Now I have to change my AM % to collect another emergency AM cash stash for times like this morning AND big promotions that require AM like MM or StB.



When I went to my local IGA last Friday, I was stopped by an employee asking if I was an airmiles collector. She then proceeded to tell me that if I spent $100 that day, I would get 50,000 points. I told her that was impossible. She kept insisting and showed me the coupon with the word “milles” on it. I told her that although milles does mean thousand it also means miles which is the correct definition in this case. She double checked with her boss and tracked me down in the store to tell me I was right. No kidding!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

montrealdisneylovers said:


> When I went to my local IGA last Friday, I was stopped by an employee asking if I was an airmiles collector. She then proceeded to tell me that if I spent $100 that day, I would get 50,000 points. I told her that was impossible. She kept insisting and showed me the coupon with the word “milles” on it. I told her that although milles does mean thousand it also means miles which is the correct definition in this case. She double checked with her boss and tracked me down in the store to tell me I was right. No kidding!!!



That employee must have been excited about so many air miles, pretty nice of her to inform you.  Too bad it wasn't true...


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.


 Welcome to wee Leslie! I'm sure that you are tickled with the new addition. Congratulations!


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> A little non-air miles news I’m so excited to share with this great group: we welcomed our son on Friday! we named him Leslie. he was a bit early, but he’s perfectly healthy. and we got to celebrate our first mother’s day with our baby in our arms! moms and baby are all doing great and recovering together at home.



Congratulations!   I miss when my kids were littles.


----------



## damo

montrealdisneylovers said:


> When I went to my local IGA last Friday, I was stopped by an employee asking if I was an airmiles collector. She then proceeded to tell me that if I spent $100 that day, I would get 50,000 points. I told her that was impossible. She kept insisting and showed me the coupon with the word “milles” on it. I told her that although milles does mean thousand it also means miles which is the correct definition in this case. She double checked with her boss and tracked me down in the store to tell me I was right. No kidding!!!



When I went to my local Sobey's last week, I was stopped by a gentleman who said that everyone shopping at the store that day would get 500 Air Miles.  Turned out that he was pushing a new Sobey's Air Miles Mastercard that you had to activate to get the 500 miles.  Such misleading information.


----------



## marchingstar

thank you all! you’re right—lots of ways to earn and spend miles on this baby. And I can’t wait for that first trip to Disney!


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> When I went to my local Sobey's last week, I was stopped by a gentleman who said that everyone shopping at the store that day would get 500 Air Miles.  Turned out that he was pushing a new Sobey's Air Miles Mastercard that you had to activate to get the 500 miles.  Such misleading information.


You always have to question. I went through a period of pull-my-hair-out-at-hubby with Canadian Tire/Zellers/any other store you can think of. "You want to save $20? Sign here". "You want free cookies? Sign here". We've cancelled at least 3 (and probably 5) CTC credit cards over the years because he's a sucker for that stuff.  Now that I'm retired, I try hard not to let him shop alone. (as an aside, we were in CTC 2 weeks ago, and we were approached twice about the new Triangle card. _Twice_! By the same girl!)


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> When I went to my local IGA last Friday, I was stopped by an employee asking if I was an airmiles collector. She then proceeded to tell me that if I spent $100 that day, I would get 50,000 points. I told her that was impossible. She kept insisting and showed me the coupon with the word “milles” on it. I told her that although milles does mean thousand it also means miles which is the correct definition in this case. She double checked with her boss and tracked me down in the store to tell me I was right. No kidding!!!


*I actually had to find a cloth to wipe the screen off as i read this! Brings back memories of playing a card game many many (oh tooo many) moons ago and the arguments that it created because i went to a school that gave us more than the required number of hours of French classes than my best friend did and a WHOLE lot more than any of the adults had!!*

*It was also around the time that we switched from miles to kilometers on the highways so that just added to the confusion: are we now talking about 1,000 miles or 1,000 kilometers OR 1,000 milestones that i (in the infinite wisdom of an annoying pre-teen girl) pointed out was the direct translation. Dang, now i need to find that game!!!*

*



*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I actually had to find a cloth to wipe the screen off as i read this! Brings back memories of playing a card game many many (oh tooo many) moons ago and the arguments that it created because i went to a school that gave us more than the required number of hours of French classes than my best friend did and a WHOLE lot more than any of the adults had!!*
> 
> *It was also around the time that we switched from miles to kilometers on the highways so that just added to the confusion: are we now talking about 1,000 miles or 1,000 kilometers OR 1,000 milestones that i (in the infinite wisdom of an annoying pre-teen girl) pointed out was the direct translation. Dang, now i need to find that game!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



One of my favourite card game!


----------



## hdrolfe

I love that game! I wonder if my son is old enough to learn to play it now.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Jumping back onto this thread after a prolonged absence (since January ). But my Air Mile collection has been seriously lacking in that time period too. So, I guess I need to stay "plugged in" here to never miss out on the fantastic information, and early deal opportunities!! Thanks to all of you that keep this thread current!!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Mille Bornes!!!!  OMG what a flashback!!


----------



## mort1331

Sailormoon2 said:


> Jumping back onto this thread after a prolonged absence (since January ). But my Air Mile collection has been seriously lacking in that time period too. So, I guess I need to stay "plugged in" here to never miss out on the fantastic information, and early deal opportunities!! Thanks to all of you that keep this thread current!!


Welcome back


----------



## ottawamom

I picked up the upcoming Sobeys flyer when I was shopping today. I am sorry to report there isn't much in the flyer. A bunch of buy 2 get 5 or 10AM offers. Good if you were going to buy those things anyway but nothing to run to the store for.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I picked up the upcoming Sobeys flyer when I was shopping today. I am sorry to report there isn't much in the flyer. A bunch of buy 2 get 5 or 10AM offers. Good if you were going to buy those things anyway but nothing to run to the store for.



Well this will be my 3rd week in a row with no shopping at Sobeys/Foodland,I sure do miss the deals.
Thanks for sharing. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

I think will also be jumping back into the airmiles game. I have a goal to earn ONE 7 day Disney ticket this year. More would be great, but the PC program works out so much better for our household that I think I will set my sights low for the airmiles. Even one ticket will save me $500 so it’s nothing to sneeze at. I’ll use my PC points to cash in for Disney gift cards  We are thinking of going next May. I’ll have a decent start on that ticket  when the Mega Miles post.


----------



## Sailormoon2

pigletto said:


> I’ll use my PC points to cash in for Disney gift cards We are thinking of going next May


Are we able to do this again? I thought for awhile they wouldn't allow using points towards GC? Maybe I was mistaken, this would be awesome, as I agree with you, PC points work really well for my family too.


----------



## pigletto

Sailormoon2 said:


> Are we able to do this again? I thought for awhile they wouldn't allow using points towards GC? Maybe I was mistaken, this would be awesome, as I agree with you, PC points work really well for my family too.


Not technically. What I do is every time I hit $100 worth of PC points I grab a $100 gift card on my next grocery shop. I get over $100 worth of groceries and pay for it all by using $100 worth of PC points and cash for the rest. The key is that you have to have more in groceries than gift cards. So technically I am using the PC points to cover the groceries and buying the gift card with cash but it works for my purposes.


----------



## Silvermist999

I recently redeemed $150 PC Points for MasterCard gift cards - split up into 3 separate shopping trips.  I've been down to $20 in points for the past several weeks.  My offers have been horrible lately.


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> I recently redeemed $150 PC Points for MasterCard gift cards - split up into 3 separate shopping trips.  I've been down to $20 in points for the past several weeks.  My offers have been horrible lately.


I’m not sure what province you are in. I am averaging a good $20 - $30 a week just doing my regular shopping. BUT.. I’m shopping around  to work the program a bit. I will go to Zehr’s for one or two things if they are big points and I stock up. I get a personal offer or a text offer or a flyer offer for 20x the points almost every week for Shoppers.  So I go to Shoppers and spend $50 ( I get my bread, milk, eggs there ) and get $15 in points back. 
This weekend at NoFrills is going to be Spend $125 get $15 in points back. There’s also an in store offer for $8 points if you spend $30 on Frozen PC burgers or Coke products. I’ll get a few boxes of burgers for the summer with my regular groceries and end up with $22 in points before I even use the personal offers. 
On the one regular PC thread I follow on another forum, some people were saying they aren’t getting offers at all and nobody knows why. I’ve been lucky that they are still coming .. I hope it doesn’t dry up.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario May 18 flyer posted early on smartcanucks again this week.  Weekend is 100am/$70 60am/$50.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/426108-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-may-18-24-a-canada/#post6894399


----------



## star72232

pigletto said:


> I’m not sure what province you are in. I am averaging a good $20 - $30 a week just doing my regular shopping. BUT.. I’m shopping around  to work the program a bit. I will go to Zehr’s for one or two things if they are big points and I stock up. I get a personal offer or a text offer or a flyer offer for 20x the points almost every week for Shoppers.  So I go to Shoppers and spend $50 ( I get my bread, milk, eggs there ) and get $15 in points back.
> This weekend at NoFrills is going to be Spend $125 get $15 in points back. There’s also an in store offer for $8 points if you spend $30 on Frozen PC burgers or Coke products. I’ll get a few boxes of burgers for the summer with my regular groceries and end up with $22 in points before I even use the personal offers.
> On the one regular PC thread I follow on another forum, some people were saying they aren’t getting offers at all and nobody knows why. I’ve been lucky that they are still coming .. I hope it doesn’t dry up.



I have a spend $50, get 15000pt at Shoppers good for tomorrow.  I think it can stack with the in flyer offers and the 20x on milk that I have (I'm not positive about the milk, the wording is odd).  I will get between 15000 and 20000 for a $50 spend on things I will buy there anyway because they are on sale (milk, coffee, etc).  My offers are as good as they were before the merger, but I know that isn't true for everyone.

I just wish they wouldn't bother with the spend $100/get 10000pts that is only good for the 2 days after I just did my weekly shop!  It's so frustrating to see those and know I'll never use them...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

DH recently bought a copy of Mille Bornes.   I have NO IDEA how to play LOL


----------



## purple hippo

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi purple hippo.  Did you go New Years Eve?  Did you get your SW tickets with AM, and if so, what happened?


Yes we went New Years Eve and had a great time!  We spent the entire day there and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves!  I did get our tickets with AM back in September or October and then on Blue Friday bought QQ passes, dining plan and dine with Shamu.  The park was busy compared to other days I have heard other people experience, but nothing out of hand.  I would definitely get the QQ passes if going then....the kids really benefited it from it for the coasters and we would have skipped the penguin ride/experience if we didn't have it and that would have been a shame as we really enjoyed it!  You wouldn't need the dining plan and dine with Shamu but I figured since we would be there about 14 hours and I have two guys that like to eat and it was a good deal so I went for it.  It was a great day and wouldn't change a thing!  I'm not sure if we will ever be back but we lived it up while we were there!  We didn't try to upgrade our tickets or anything as we changed our plans and went to Universal for a few days instead of DC.  I did also get Busch Gardens tickets through AM before our trip as well.  AM came out with a two park ticket (SW and BG) after I got my SW tickets so I had to get my tickets separate.  Just a heads up in case you are looking at doing both parks.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario
Link your card
get 50 bonus airmiles
May 17-23 only
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all

Foodland Ontario
buy 3 bags of compliments  chips get 20 bonus airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all

Sobeys Ontario
says 1400 available but i think you'd have to go into the store and hunt these down.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all

We have a couple of Birthdays coming up and we usually order in Swiss Chalet or Montanas so I think I'll pick up some GC at Shell gas station.




680 The Queensway, Etobicoke, ON M8Y 1K9

Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario
> Link your card
> get 50 bonus airmiles
> May 17-23 only
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all
> 
> Foodland Ontario
> buy 3 bags of compliments  chips get 20 bonus airmiles
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all
> 
> Sobeys Ontario
> says 1400 available but i think you'd have to go into the store and hunt these down.
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-17-to-23/all
> 
> We have a couple of Birthdays coming up and we usually order in Swiss Chalet or Montanas so I think I'll pick up some GC at Shell gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680 The Queensway, Etobicoke, ON M8Y 1K9
> 
> Hugs Mel




I wonder what would happen if I ever found the time to go in to Sobeys and actually count how many AM they are actually offering in store.  Would there be any repercussions for them lying?  Because I've been in my local store before and I can't imagine how they would get to 1400 with the in-store offers.  I've wandered around enough to see very few actual offers available...


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> I wonder what would happen if I ever found the time to go in to Sobeys and actually count how many AM they are actually offering in store.  Would there be any repercussions for them lying?  Because I've been in my local store before and I can't imagine how they would get to 1400 with the in-store offers.  I've wandered around enough to see very few actual offers available...



Yep me toooo,,I've actually taken a notebook and carefully scanned and recorded all the isles,,I've never found 1400 in store Airmile deals. If this is their new way of getting people to come in to shop,, it is an epic fail for me. I am just not bothered to shop there anymore.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was actually contemplating doing the very same thing. The pickings are absolutely pathetic these days. Almost makes me contemplate giving up the hunt. I'm not quite there yet but I'm close.

DH got an offer through email yesterday. Earn 150AM before May 29th and he'll earn an extra 75AM. I'll do that for him but I'm beginning to think it is going to be a tough job getting there.


----------



## kerreyn

Here's a link to the Rexall sp $50, get 100 am for Thursday only:

http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2018/May17/May17COUPON-50100-ROC.pdf


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

star72232 said:


> I have a spend $50, get 15000pt at Shoppers good for tomorrow.  I think it can stack with the in flyer offers and the 20x on milk that I have (I'm not positive about the milk, the wording is odd).  I will get between 15000 and 20000 for a $50 spend on things I will buy there anyway because they are on sale (milk, coffee, etc).  My offers are as good as they were before the merger, but I know that isn't true for everyone.



Double check on the milk.  When I tried to add to a spend threshold offer, since it is a provincially-regulated item, it's omitted from some offers. Now, if you have a specific 20x the milk offer, that is different. I used to get those from Shoppers every week, but since the program changed I haven't had it once!


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> I think will also be jumping back into the airmiles game. I have a goal to earn ONE 7 day Disney ticket this year. More would be great, but the PC program works out so much better for our household that I think I will set my sights low for the airmiles. Even one ticket will save me $500 so it’s nothing to sneeze at. I’ll use my PC points to cash in for Disney gift cards  We are thinking of going next May. I’ll have a decent start on that ticket  when the Mega Miles post.



We can do that with PC Points?  Use the points to purchase Disney gift cards?

Whoops - sorry.  I didn't read for enough ahead in the posts.  I read how you work it after I posted the question.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Addicted

purple hippo said:


> Yes we went New Years Eve and had a great time!  We spent the entire day there and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves!  I did get our tickets with AM back in September or October and then on Blue Friday bought QQ passes, dining plan and dine with Shamu.  The park was busy compared to other days I have heard other people experience, but nothing out of hand.  I would definitely get the QQ passes if going then....the kids really benefited it from it for the coasters and we would have skipped the penguin ride/experience if we didn't have it and that would have been a shame as we really enjoyed it!  You wouldn't need the dining plan and dine with Shamu but I figured since we would be there about 14 hours and I have two guys that like to eat and it was a good deal so I went for it.  It was a great day and wouldn't change a thing!  I'm not sure if we will ever be back but we lived it up while we were there!  We didn't try to upgrade our tickets or anything as we changed our plans and went to Universal for a few days instead of DC.  I did also get Busch Gardens tickets through AM before our trip as well.  AM came out with a two park ticket (SW and BG) after I got my SW tickets so I had to get my tickets separate.  Just a heads up in case you are looking at doing both parks.



I'm glad your family enjoyed yourselves!

I just read about DC/SW specials on Blue Friday last night.  From what I read it looks like that happens once a year in November, is that correct?  

We're looking at going August 2019.  Four - 6 days in Universal Studios, 1 day Animal Kingdom, 1 day shopping, I'd love a day at Discovery Cove and figure since it comes with SeaWorld & Aquatica admission, we will go to SW for sure and maybe also Aquatica.  I have not done research on SeaWorld or Aquatica yet.  With a day at Volcano Bay and hopefully Discovery Cove, I'm not sure my family will want to visit Aquatica as well.  We're also not big on coasters so we may only spend half a day at SeaWorld.  I don't know yet.

My current plan is:

Covered already
- airfare (covered with our WJ travel credit)
- four 3 day 3 park-to-park tickets Universal Studio tickets (Air Miles)
   - upgrade passes to US Season Passes for more days in US and APH rate for room (about $100 in survey cash)
- four 1 day Animal Kingdom tickets (I have Disney Gift Cards set aside from surveys that will cover this)
- four Discovery Cove Dolphin experience (Survey cash) *
  - SeaWorld - admission free if we purchase the DC tickets
  - Aquatica - admission free if we purchase the DC tickets

Save up cash to cover
- hotel
- meals
- Uber

The hotel cost depends on how many nights we stay in Florida and if we stay at just 1 hotel or split hotels.  Right now CBBR is quoting (12 nights):
Courtyard Family Suite = $1,958
Volcano Room = $1,782
Poolside room = $1,695.

Does Air Miles offer tickets for Discovery Cove in the summer months?  I'd love to get them through AM if so, but I'm not sure I could save enough AMs for them.  Even 1 or 2 would be a great help.  I could funnel that survey cash towards the hotel or meals instead.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> The hotel cost depends on how many nights we stay in Florida and if we stay at just 1 hotel or split hotels.  Right now CBBR is quoting (12 nights):
> Courtyard Family Suite = $1,958
> Volcano Room = $1,782
> Poolside room = $1,695..


We are leaving in a few weeks to spend a week at Universal.  The plan was to stay a CBBR, which we love, however we decided that we wanted to spend a day at Disney Springs.  If we stayed the whole time at CBBR then we would need to Uber to the resort from the airport, Uber to Disney Springs and Uber back to the resort.  Then lightning struck and I had a great thought.  Why not spend the first night at a Disney value resort. That means we get Magical express, which is free.  We get luggage transfer, I hate having to get my own luggage if I don't have to.  We only need to pay for an Uber once, to go from the Disney resort to CBBR.  Win, win, win.  
As for the rooms at CBBR, we could easily get by with a basic room however I love the space you get with the family Suites.  Those things are awesome.  If your there for 12 nights that would be my suggestion.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@Disney Addicted it would be my recommendation if you could swing the cost, to stay even just 1 night at a Deluxe Universal area hotel (Portofino, Hard Rock, or Royal Pacific) because that would then get you Express Passes to most of the rides at Universal for the days at the hotel. Like if you check in Monday and check out Tuesday you have the Express Pass for both Monday and Tuesday at the parks. Just my two-cents.


----------



## marchingstar

Sailormoon2 said:


> @Disney Addicted it would be my recommendation if you could swing the cost, to stay even just 1 night at a Deluxe Universal area hotel (Portofino, Hard Rock, or Royal Pacific) because that would then get you Express Passes to most of the rides at Universal for the days at the hotel. Like if you check in Monday and check out Tuesday you have the Express Pass for both Monday and Tuesday at the parks. Just my two-cents.



I agree! And if you’re getting an annual pass, use the code APH on the universal site—you get room discounts that help with the cost.


----------



## osully

I have Sobeys BMO AirMiles MasterCard and the benefit used to just be 2x base AM at Sobeys - so if I spent $20 in store I got 1 base AM + 1 bonus AM. Only 1AM per dollar spent everywhere else.

Got an email this morning saying it will now be 2x base miles at all AM sponsors! So 2 miles for every Shell fill up. 2 miles for every $20 spent at Metro.

Non AM sponsor spending will still be 1AM per $20 spent.

I’m pretty happy to hear this as we go to Shell and Metro quite often now too!

Here is a link: https://www.bmosobeys.com/en/?geoip&region=on


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Egads, just checked Reebee for the upcoming Safeway flyer and UGH.  Maybe there's something for y'all but not me.

DH just got put on a low fiber diet by his doctor... which is 180 degrees from where we normally eat.  No whole wheat anything?  No fruit and no veggies beyond soup/stew fare.... AUGH we eat VERY healthy, this is not easy!!!!  

In some re-enactment of a Twilight Zone episode, I now have to go out to the store and spend money on white bread... *resists urge to spit on floor*


----------



## osully

And omg the offers starting this Thursday are crummy everywhere. 

Will probably go buy more of the bagels on promo at Sobeys that ends today then... 40AM for $15 if I buy 6 packs. And my husband loves bagels!


----------



## tinkerone

Question for those who have two AM accounts.  Does anyone use the same email address for both?  CAN you use the same email address for both?  I just checked the email account I set up in association with the AM card I recently set up.  There was an offer for 100 bonus AM if I filled up at Shell 3 times in May.  If I had seen this the first of the month it would have been easy peasy however I didn't through my own laziness.  
The perfect answer would be to use the same email account for both but not sure if that would work.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Question for those who have two AM accounts.  Does anyone use the same email address for both?  CAN you use the same email address for both?  I just checked the email account I set up in association with the AM card I recently set up.  There was an offer for 100 bonus AM if I filled up at Shell 3 times in May.  If I had seen this the first of the month it would have been easy peasy however I didn't through my own laziness.
> The perfect answer would be to use the same email account for both but not sure if that would work.



I do!  We use my email for both accounts since I am the controller of all-things air miles


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I do!  We use my email for both accounts since I am the controller of all-things air miles


Thank you, I just went in and updated my email.  Now I'll just wait for the offers to roll in.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Thank you, I just went in and updated my email.  Now I'll just wait for the offers to roll in.



I did the same thing with the Sobeys My Offers.


----------



## Silvermist999

pigletto said:


> I’m not sure what province you are in. I am averaging a good $20 - $30 a week just doing my regular shopping. BUT.. I’m shopping around  to work the program a bit. I will go to Zehr’s for one or two things if they are big points and I stock up. I get a personal offer or a text offer or a flyer offer for 20x the points almost every week for Shoppers.  So I go to Shoppers and spend $50 ( I get my bread, milk, eggs there ) and get $15 in points back.
> This weekend at NoFrills is going to be Spend $125 get $15 in points back. There’s also an in store offer for $8 points if you spend $30 on Frozen PC burgers or Coke products. I’ll get a few boxes of burgers for the summer with my regular groceries and end up with $22 in points before I even use the personal offers.
> On the one regular PC thread I follow on another forum, some people were saying they aren’t getting offers at all and nobody knows why. I’ve been lucky that they are still coming .. I hope it doesn’t dry up.



I'm in Ontario, GTA actually. I see the No Frills offer but I also like to price match and they only price match at a limited number of competitors.  I end up doing more of my shopping at Walmart lately, groceries and household items in one trip. Walmart will price match with anyone, so convenient.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys for some groceries, got some tortillas, and for some reason I got 40 bonus AM for them instead of 20 (shows the bonus twice), so that's great! At least it's a few miles any way.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm celebrating all my Dis friends today!
Feel free to join in!
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Whoo hoo a Dis-friends celebration! Count me in, you guys are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## osully

The best thing hapenned to me at Sobeys tonight. I decided to stop in and get 6 more packs of bagels, so $15 and 40AM, and ended up getting 20 AM for each 2 packs! 60AM for $15! Plus a few loaded offers... Spent $22 for 71 AM!

LOL I'm good for the week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*YEeessssSSS a celebration!!!*
*I'll join in and I'm gonna have sumtin terribly ooey-gooey good just because i deserve it! Why not blow my own horn here as well as on FB - today marks 10 years at my goal weight and if anyone follows the WW programme this comment will make some sense "120 weigh-ins and i didn't pay ONCE"*
*Here's something for EVERYONE to enjoy*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YEeessssSSS a celebration!!!*
> *I'll join in and I'm gonna have sumtin terribly ooey-gooey good just because i deserve it! Why not blow my own horn here as well as on FB - today marks 10 years at my goal weight and if anyone follows the WW programme this comment will make some sense "120 weigh-ins and i didn't pay ONCE"*
> *Here's something for EVERYONE to enjoy*
> *View attachment 323035*



Congrats Hon!!
We are so proud of you!!!
Hugs Mel
Now lets eat!!









cheers!


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Stopped at Sobeys for some groceries, got some tortillas, and for some reason I got 40 bonus AM for them instead of 20 (shows the bonus twice), so that's great! At least it's a few miles any way.



Did this too and came to post!  For any last minute runners, on my receipt it looks like the bagels (12 grain, everything) went through double counted, bread did not.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly flyer link updates are done on the first post and here's the Duck's musings:*
*Sobeys*
*Urban Fresh*

*Marc Angelo Kabobs or Souvlaki $6.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*6 pack of croissants $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Cashmere toilet paper, sponge towels or Scotties tissues $6.99 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*Western Flyer*

*Fri-Sun spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Bothwell cheese starting at $4.79 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Dempsters bread or hotdog/burger buns $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*your standard blood glucose monitor offer *
*Coppertone sunscreen $8.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Thursday - Sunday spend $150 on booze get 150 AM*
*Seems that May 19th is "world whiskey day" and there are several with big bonus miles *
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Thursday - Sunday spend $150 get 95 AM*
*Large crispy taters $4.99 buy 1 get 10 AM*
*some kind of scratch ticket *
*Spam $4 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Compliments apple sauce $1.49 buy 2 get 5 AM*
*Myers cleaner/soap $4.99 buy 1 get 7 AM*
*$50 gift card from Kent, NSLC PEI liquor stores (i think?) get 25 AM*
*Some things that are embarrassing to put here .. ok pads, tampons, condoms & lubricants confusing math miles range from 5 - 25 AM *
*Foodland*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*exchange a propane tank get 25 AM*
*WOW, i agree with the rest of you .. pathetic week!!*


----------



## osully

I have a Spend $10 Get 10AM from Metro in the app. Not much but it’s better than spending $10 and getting nothing!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald, thanks for the heads up about Urban Fresh. I glanced at the flyer yesterday and didn't notice the deals you pointed out. Will have to head downtown on Saturday and pick a few things up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

We've talked lots about the travel vouchers.  Has anyone actually used them yet?  How did that go?

Also, when you ordered how long did it take for them to arrive?  I mean the dream mile vouchers.

I'm still on the fence about a late summer vacation with DD.  Right now I'm leaning towards Punta Cana and I found a good deal on a resort that a friend is at right now.  He thinks it's absolutely incredible so of course it's got me excited to go.  The thing is the price just jumped up $400 and prior to that it was already a tad on the 'pushing it too far' side.  I'm thinking if I get $500 in dream mile vouchers it brings it back to a more palatable amount.  I'm aware that you can't use them for Sunwing which is fine because I would never travel with them anyway.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles travel dream mile vouchers:
I haven't used them yet. I gave them to my son who is going to use them next year.

When I ordered them they came within 3 days by courier.
Right now you have to go into a travel agency to use them,,I know that Airmiles said they are going to have something online in the future but no luck yet.

Edited to add: and after a lengthy chat online this morning they still can't answer when they will be ready for people to do online bookings.

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Same - I haven't used vouchers yet, but from the time of order to shipping notice and receiving them, I'd say it took a week, and I'm in AB.


----------



## bababear_50

Question about ordering a one day Disney World ticket from Personal Shopper via airmiles.
Can anyone tell me if they have done this and what the cost for a:
1 day Adult ticket is?
Does the ticket have an expiry date?

Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my 
The BBQ is not worth fixing,, time for a new one.
The positive is I can get some airmiles on Canadian Tire or Home Depot gift cards at Shell.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have to say...that Am sure has dried up.  I was trying to maximize the offers they were sending me weekly at Safeway...but now even those have dried up.  I'm having a hard time to try to be the enthusiastic collector when there are so few offered.  I have been maxing out the PC points thought.  I just cashed out 200.00 again last weekend.  That brings me to 300.00 already for this year.  And I only got a lousy 17.00 of points when I linked my shopppers optimum with the new program.  I have been trying to maximize my Pc points by doing some purchases at shoppers on the Saturday/Sunday spend 50.00 get 20X the points.  I see they have one this weekend of spend 75.00 get 25,000 points.  I will stock up on sunscreen and bug spray and after bite as we are now into mosquito season on northern Alberta again.  Hopefully AM steps it up and gives us some decent promos again soon


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Weekly flyer link updates are done on the first post and here's the Duck's musings:*
> *Sobeys*
> 
> *Atlantic Flyer*
> 
> *Thursday - Sunday spend $150 get 95 AM*
> *Large crispy taters $4.99 buy 1 get 10 AM*
> *some kind of scratch ticket *
> *Spam $4 buy 2 get 10 AM*
> *Compliments apple sauce $1.49 buy 2 get 5 AM*
> *Myers cleaner/soap $4.99 buy 1 get 7 AM*
> *$50 gift card from Kent, NSLC PEI liquor stores (i think?) get 25 AM*
> *Some things that are embarrassing to put here .. ok pads, tampons, condoms & lubricants confusing math miles range from 5 - 25 AM *



Atlantic also has a Spend $150/95 miles offer.  

I'm jumping on the Kent gift card one as we are buying a new BBQ this weekend. Kent has a 5x miles on $100+ this weekend too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The My Offers I have been getting are 20% offs, not very many for miles.  I don't like that. I'm not a collector to save money per se, but to rather earn miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my
> The BBQ is not worth fixing,, time for a new one.
> The positive is I can get some airmiles on Canadian Tire or Home Depot gift cards at Shell.
> Hugs Mel


*You could get gift cards for stores that give miles and then do a bit of triple dipping! Buy the gift cards at Shell and get the bonus miles, use your AM credit card to buy those and get more miles then turn around and use the gift cards to buy your BBQ! Lowes has a no-tax sale on right now and a few BBQs are included, not sure what your price mark is but they start around $159 for a Dayna -glo (no idea about the brand!) to over $1,000 for a super-dee-dooper Napolean. They have some nice Broil Kings as well.*
*Rona has a bunch on sale as well.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Question about ordering a one day Disney World ticket from Personal Shopper via airmiles.
> Can anyone tell me if they have done this and what the cost for a:
> 1 day Adult ticket is?
> Does the ticket have an expiry date?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


It wasn't me but I can recall someone once saying that they got the details from a personal shopper on park tickets and it was absolutely obscene the number of miles required.



bababear_50 said:


> Oh my
> The BBQ is not worth fixing,, time for a new one.
> The positive is I can get some airmiles on Canadian Tire or Home Depot gift cards at Shell.
> Hugs Mel


If you can hold of for a week or two or maybe three there is usually a sale at Lowes, either $ off of bonus AM.  You can get prepaid Visa or MasterCard from Shell to use at Lowes.....if they happen to have the Lowes cards even better, but I went to 5 different Shells last year trying to find them and no luck.  I got my BBQ at Lowes last year using prepaid Visa cards from Shell when they had the 7X bonus and that coupled with buying the cards on my Amex and an in store 5X AM promo I earned over 1000 miles.

Another thing with Lowes is that almost every Saturday they have product reps in the store so you can get a guided tour of the BBQ's.....AND if the item you purchase goes on sale within 30 days you can take your receipt in for a price adjustment.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Atlantic also has a Spend $150/95 miles offer.
> 
> I'm jumping on the Kent gift card one as we are buying a new BBQ this weekend. Kent has a 5x miles on $100+ this weekend too!


* That's actually the first offer i put down because you mentioned last time that you would use it. *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *You could get gift cards for stores that give miles and then do a bit of triple dipping! Buy the gift cards at Shell and get the bonus miles, use your AM credit card to buy those and get more miles then turn around and use the gift cards to buy your BBQ! Lowes has a no-tax sale on right now and a few BBQs are included, not sure what your price mark is but they start around $159 for a Dayna -glo (no idea about the brand!) to over $1,000 for a super-dee-dooper Napolean. They have some nice Broil Kings as well.*
> *Rona has a bunch on sale as well.*


  Dayna-glo is not at all worth your time and trouble unless you are like my brother who buys a cheap BBQ and replaces it every 2-3 years.   We bought a Broil King last year.  We had a 15yo Webber which was what we were intending to buy again but when we got to Lowes the Broil King rep was in the store and was able to give us a detailed comparison of both.  The better warranty and the fact that BK is made in Canada was the tipping point.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Dayna-glo is not at all worth your time and trouble unless you are like my brother who buys a cheap BBQ and replaces it every 2-3 years.   We bought a Broil King last year.  We had a 15yo Webber which was what we were intending to buy again but when we got to Lowes the Broil King rep was in the store and was able to give us a detailed comparison of both.  The better warranty and the fact that BK is made in Canada was the tipping point.


*Yup, we have a Broil King for all the reasons you listed PLUS we bought it at Home Hardware -- local business and we know the owners & all the staff, great sale, Aeroplan miles (hubby still collects these ) they included delivery, set-up AND removal of the dead one!!! Biggest plus is the CDN factor*


----------



## isabellea

We have a natural gas Napoleon. Also made in Canada and it’s really awesome!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my
> The BBQ is not worth fixing,, time for a new one.
> The positive is I can get some airmiles on Canadian Tire or Home Depot gift cards at Shell.
> Hugs Mel



We bought one at Lowes last year, they assembled for free.


----------



## allykat73

bababear_50 said:


> Question about ordering a one day Disney World ticket from Personal Shopper via airmiles.
> Can anyone tell me if they have done this and what the cost for a:
> 1 day Adult ticket is?
> Does the ticket have an expiry date?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I just redeemed for a 7 day PH tickets thru personal shopper.  They said I would receive etickets shortly, so I will let you know if there is an expiry once I receive them.  
Yes they were more airmiles but I won’t have to pay to upgrade them when I am there so I am happy with it .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> * That's actually the first offer i put down because you mentioned last time that you would use it. *



OMG, so sorry Donald!  I swear my eyes are not working properly today.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my
> The BBQ is not worth fixing,, time for a new one.
> The positive is I can get some airmiles on Canadian Tire or Home Depot gift cards at Shell.
> Hugs Mel


Dont buy new. There are so many great webers on kijiji


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my everyone's ideas regarding BBQ are just great. I know people love certain brands and I have a favorite also.
Our Coleman lasted us for 12 years and it is a brand that I love. The only place that seems to sell it is Canadian Tire. I have a small backyard so this BBQ fits great. (we have propane).
I am happy that the one I have been looking at is 10% off this weekend and that I will get airmiles for buying the gift cards and also get Canadian tire money back, plus I will get WestJet dollars for using my mastercard.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

allykat73 said:


> I just redeemed for a 7 day PH tickets thru personal shopper.  They said I would receive etickets shortly, so I will let you know if there is an expiry once I receive them.
> Yes they were more airmiles but I won’t have to pay to upgrade them when I am there so I am happy with it .



Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

allykat73 said:


> I just redeemed for a 7 day PH tickets thru personal shopper.  They said I would receive etickets shortly, so I will let you know if there is an expiry once I receive them.
> Yes they were more airmiles but I won’t have to pay to upgrade them when I am there so I am happy with it .



How many AMs did they want for the 7 day parkhopper?


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my everyone's ideas regarding BBQ are just great. I know people love certain brands and I have a favorite also.
> Our Coleman lasted us for 12 years and it is a brand that I love. The only place that seems to sell it is Canadian Tire. I have a small backyard so this BBQ fits great. (we have propane).
> I am happy that the one I have been looking at is 10% off this weekend and that I will get airmiles for buying the gift cards and also get Canadian tire money back, plus I will get WestJet dollars for using my mastercard.
> Hugs Mel



Many good reasons to buy a Coleman at CT!


----------



## ottawamom

Just up on the airmiles site for those in PEI or those who can get there.

Michael Smith meet & greet at PEI International Shellfish Festival - Package for One (1) - Charlottetown - September 16, 2018 Picture an afternoon with a celebrity chef, exclusively for Gold and Onyx AIR MILES Collectors – this is just another benefit offered to you. Use your Miles now! Come join Michael Smith at this exclusive meet & greet, where you will get to enjoy an oyster-shucking demonstration executed by your favorite chef! Maximum of 2 tickets per Collector Account. AIR MILES Item Number: 1331690251

50 reward miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heading to bed and realized i hadn't looked at the Rexall flyers yet!*

* Ontario Flyer*
* Western Flyer*

*Fri - Sun spend $50 get 60 AM or spend $70 get 100 AM*
*Vitamins: buy 1 get 1 50% spend $30 get 30 AM*
*several items with bonus miles the ratios are not good but when you combine with the threshold spend it helps*
*There should be a new batch of LnG offers pop up tomorrow, here's hoping there are a few that are sensible!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

New LnG for Rexall for the week. There is a "spend $40 get 60 AM" good Wed & Thur, which is better than the spend $50 get 60 this weekend. A few other random items. I do miss when they tried to target the offers.  I need to go to Rexall for some allergy meds, I can't wait to next week though. I thought I had another 10 of them or I would have gone yesterday for the better AMs. Oh well!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> We are leaving in a few weeks to spend a week at Universal.  The plan was to stay a CBBR, which we love, however we decided that we wanted to spend a day at Disney Springs.  If we stayed the whole time at CBBR then we would need to Uber to the resort from the airport, Uber to Disney Springs and Uber back to the resort.  Then lightning struck and I had a great thought.  Why not spend the first night at a Disney value resort. That means we get Magical express, which is free.  We get luggage transfer, I hate having to get my own luggage if I don't have to.  We only need to pay for an Uber once, to go from the Disney resort to CBBR.  Win, win, win.
> As for the rooms at CBBR, we could easily get by with a basic room however I love the space you get with the family Suites.  Those things are awesome.  If your there for 12 nights that would be my suggestion.  You won't regret it.



That certainly is a win for you!  I have been playing around with scenarios trying to see if something similiar would work for us.  Anything I come up with has us spending more.  Unfortunately at too much of a higher cost to take advantage of EMH at AK for just one day at Disney.  However, I'm at home most of the time so I can stalk MDX for FPs.



Sailormoon2 said:


> @Disney Addicted it would be my recommendation if you could swing the cost, to stay even just 1 night at a Deluxe Universal area hotel (Portofino, Hard Rock, or Royal Pacific) because that would then get you Express Passes to most of the rides at Universal for the days at the hotel. Like if you check in Monday and check out Tuesday you have the Express Pass for both Monday and Tuesday at the parks. Just my two-cents.





marchingstar said:


> I agree! And if you’re getting an annual pass, use the code APH on the universal site—you get room discounts that help with the cost.



Yes, I read about that, thank you!  Staying at RPR the whole time would be too expensive for us right now.  Plus I know we will want the extra space at CBBR.  However, I haven't priced out a split stay yet.  I would like to have EP for one day at each park.  Then the other days we don't have to worry about long lines.


----------



## isabellea

I am so pissed right now at PC points!!!!! I just got a very condescending e-mail from them saying my point claim was denied as they have no records of the offers in my account and the invoice and to read the Terms and conditions better next time (I am paraphrasing). Well, since I don't trust their program, I took screenshots of my uploaded offers as soon as the cashier told me the system was down AND I kept my receipt that shows my card was swiped. I sent them everything.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Try the live chat function on the app. They gave me my points right away after the missing point inquiry I submitted didnt even send me an update.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Try the live chat function on the app. They gave me my points right away after the missing point inquiry I submitted didnt even send me an update.




I will thank you.


----------



## ottawamom

I shopped at Rexall yesterday using DH card. I just looked at L&G offers on each of our accounts. I have a S $40 G 60AM and so does DS, DH does not. I wonder if this is because "he" used the email offer yesterday. Something to keep an eye on going forward. Anyone else with multiple accounts experience this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I shopped at Rexall yesterday using DH card. I just looked at L&G offers on each of our accounts. I have a S $40 G 60AM and so does DS, DH does not. I wonder if this is because "he" used the email offer yesterday. Something to keep an eye on going forward. Anyone else with multiple accounts experience this.


*One account has the threshold the other doesn't and i didn't shop with either card yesterday. AND once again the stupid offers are identical to about 3 weeks ago, come on Rexall, this is pathetic. If i have NEVER bought something I'm not going to just because you keep sending me worthless offers, an entire LITRE of mouthwash and i get 5 AM*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shoppers has indigo gift cards 10% off this week.

OT..SDM gift cards are 10% back in points 10k/$100, 15k/$150


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I shopped at Rexall yesterday using DH card. I just looked at L&G offers on each of our accounts. I have a S $40 G 60AM and so does DS, DH does not. I wonder if this is because "he" used the email offer yesterday. Something to keep an eye on going forward. Anyone else with multiple accounts experience this.



All our accounts have the $40/60am offer, 1 account shopped Saturday.


----------



## osully

I got an email from Rexall about some “Meet your pharmacist” promo this weekend. Says they are giving out $5 off coupons and having samples etc in store of snack foods?

Looks like this is in Ottawa only.



I’ve noticed billboards everywhere for Rexall. They must be trying to rebrand hard in Ottawa because of all the store closures?

Maybe instead of paying for billboards they could reduce their regular prices? Just a thought.


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Shoppers has indigo gift cards 10% off this week.
> 
> OT..SDM gift cards are 10% back in points 10k/$100, 15k/$150



Thank you for posting this. My eyes are getting worse, I didn't see the indigo gift card offer in the flyer.  Can you pls post a link? The Flipp flyer doesn't seem to show it.


----------



## Silvermist999

isabellea said:


> I am so pissed right now at PC points!!!!! I just got a very condescending e-mail from them saying my point claim was denied as they have no records of the offers in my account and the invoice and to read the Terms and conditions better next time (I am paraphrasing). Well, since I don't trust their program, I took screenshots of my uploaded offers as soon as the cashier told me the system was down AND I kept my receipt that shows my card was swiped. I sent them everything.



Good luck getting the points.  

A few weeks ago, I ordered online from joefresh. The offer that week was spend $50 get 10,000 PC points.  Points weren't updated after my order was delivered.  I sent them several "missing points" enquiries on the app. No response whatsoever.  I decided to return most of what I ordered, would rather save money than try to chase the $10 in points.


----------



## isabellea

Silvermist999 said:


> Good luck getting the points.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I ordered online from joefresh. The offer that week was spend $50 get 10,000 PC points.  Points weren't updated after my order was delivered.  I sent them several "missing points" enquiries on the app. No response whatsoever.  I decided to return most of what I ordered, would rather save money than try to chase the $10 in points.



I would have done the same and return the goods if it had been a Joe Fresh purchase. But my points are for grocery that has been already eaten! lol. For a few hundred points I would not have been so angry and pushy but I was supposed to get over 27 000 points for that one time at Maxi so I will push to get them and then, I am thinking of cashing in my points and deleting my PC account. Too much trouble for a grocery store and pharmacy I don't like anyway.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you for posting this. My eyes are getting worse, I didn't see the indigo gift card offer in the flyer.  Can you pls post a link? The Flipp flyer doesn't seem to show it.



Bottom left corner of page 8 on flipp, top left corner has kraft dinner, looks like this:


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you for posting this. My eyes are getting worse, I didn't see the indigo gift card offer in the flyer.  Can you pls post a link? The Flipp flyer doesn't seem to show it.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> I am so pissed right now at PC points!!!!! I just got a very condescending e-mail from them saying my point claim was denied as they have no records of the offers in my account and the invoice and to read the Terms and conditions better next time (I am paraphrasing). Well, since I don't trust their program, I took screenshots of my uploaded offers as soon as the cashier told me the system was down AND I kept my receipt that shows my card was swiped. I sent them everything.


I get it. I haven’t had huge issues with PC yet, though I did submit a claim and never heard back at all. But half the reason I barely try with airmiles anymore is that along with the dwindling offers I felt like I was having to fight every other week to prove they messed up. It was getting ridiculous. 
I hope you are able to get the points in the end.


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Bottom left corner of page 8 on flipp, top left corner has kraft dinner, looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 323440
> 
> View attachment 323441



Thank you!! 

I am not kidding, nor am I going blind, but the page you posted  is missing from the flyer on my Flipp!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I am not kidding, nor am I going blind, but the page you posted  is missing from the flyer on my Flipp!!



lol, oh I believe you, when is anything consistent these days!


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*Michael Smith meet & greet at PEI International Shellfish Festival - Package for One (1) - Charlottetown - September 16, 2018      50 reward miles*

Picture an afternoon with a celebrity chef, exclusively for Gold and Onyx AIR MILES Collectors – this is just another benefit offered to you. Use your Miles now!

Come join Michael Smith at this exclusive meet & greet, where you will get to enjoy an oyster-shucking demonstration executed by your favorite chef!

Maximum of 2 tickets per Collector Account.

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331690251


----------



## tinkerone

My son sent me a text a few hours ago and said he didn't know if I had heard but the Rexall was closing and everything was 40/45% off.  My heart sank, Rexall is where I get a ton of my AM's.  Then it occurred to me maybe he was not talking about MY Rexall.  He wasn't (happy dance) but I went over anyways.  Spent $70 and got some good deals however they are no longer doing AM's as the discounts were so deep.  I asked them about my Rexall and hurray, they are to remain open (another happy dance).


----------



## isabellea

pigletto said:


> I get it. I haven’t had huge issues with PC yet, though I did submit a claim and never heard back at all. But half the reason I barely try with airmiles anymore is that along with the dwindling offers I felt like I was having to fight every other week to prove they messed up. It was getting ridiculous.
> I hope you are able to get the points in the end.



I think the PC Optimum program is trying to loose me as a customer! This morning I received a reply from sending my screenshots and receipt saying here is 10 000 points for your inconvenience. No word about my claim for over 27 000 points. Grrr! I sent another reply asking why 10K and not my 27K? Waiting for their reply and then I will do the live chat or call and ask to talk to a supervisor.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

isabellea said:


> I think the PC Optimum program is trying to loose me as a customer! This morning I received a reply from sending my screenshots and receipt saying here is 10 000 points for your inconvenience. No word about my claim for over 27 000 points. Grrr! I sent another reply asking why 10K and not my 27K? Waiting for their reply and then I will do the live chat or call and ask to talk to a supervisor.


channeling the Beastie Boys here for you:  You gotta FIGHT!  For your RIGHT!  To earrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn POINTS!


----------



## Spotthecat

Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).

Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???


----------



## isabellea

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???



I've seen TRU gift cards at some of our local Shell but I am in QC.


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???



Thanks for posting this. Finally they have included my town on the list, it's about time!!


----------



## bababear_50

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???



I am so excited about this.......
This July we are redoing my livingroom/diningroom and I know I can pick up a number of Lowes/Home Depot/ Rona gift cards and collect some Airmiles.
Happy Long weekend everyone!
Hugs Mel

I have not seen the Toys R Us GC but I will keep an eye open for them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Finally they have included my town on the list, it's about time!!


Same here....I was debating a drive to Toronto to get a few but now I don’t have to.  I’m going to have a look to see if there is anything other than the prepaid visa that I can use towards the trip I want to take.  

Uggh...the still undetermined summer vacay. One minute I’m going with the cheap option and 5 minutes later it’s the luxury resort with butler service. Then 5 minutes after that I’m looking at Disney again.  I did order 4 of the travel vouchers though and my DD has enough cash miles for 3 evouchers if I want to add more.


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW...who else got up at 4:30 this morning to watch the wedding?   My girls and I had a little English tea party in my bedroom along with the big TV  from the basement that DH moved upstairs just for the occasion.

LOL....DH had no interest in watching so he slept in the basement.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Same here....I was debating a drive to Toronto to get a few but now I don’t have to.  I’m going to have a look to see if there is anything other than the prepaid visa that I can use towards the trip I want to take.
> 
> Uggh...the still undetermined summer vacay. One minute I’m going with the cheap option and 5 minutes later it’s the luxury resort with butler service. Then 5 minutes after that I’m looking at Disney again.  I did order 4 of the travel vouchers though and my DD has enough cash miles for 3 evouchers if I want to add more.


*If you're talking about your daughter getting e-vouchers for the TRAVEL .. you can't combine them with the travel vouchers you got from your dream miles.*


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW...who else got up at 4:30 this morning to watch the wedding? My girls and I had a little English tea party in my bedroom along with the big TV from the basement that DH moved upstairs just for the occasion.


I did and I even made scones to celebrate the occasion.  I also had a cuppa English Breakfast tea to enjoy with my scones.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you're talking about your daughter getting e-vouchers for the TRAVEL .. you can't combine them with the travel vouchers you got from your dream miles.*


Oh well, not a huge deal.  If I could get my act together and make a decision I would have time to order more from dream miles before the balance is due....if I wanted to.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> I did and I even made scones to celebrate the occasion.  I also had a cuppa English Breakfast tea to enjoy with my scones.


I’m of British heritage so we had scones, clottted cream and scotch eggs. Plus two pots of tea.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Rats gta only. I’ll have to grab some on my TFC trips as I am in Ottawa


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???



Awesome!  My Shell location is on that list!  Thanks.


----------



## isabellea

For those in the GTA, which one of the Shell on the list would be the closest to the QEW or 401? We are camping in upstate NY at the end of June and since we will be only 1h south of Niagara Falls, we will stop there on the way back home and then drive east to Montreal. I don't mind doing a short detour but ideally it shouldn't be too far! Thanks!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???



We will be in Toronto next weekend and I am intrigued by this offer. Does it mean that I can purchase a variety of gift cards (excluding those for Shell)and if I spend $100, I get 100 airmiles? I can do 5 transactions like this in a day? Is this correct? If so, where can I see a list of gift cards possibly for sale?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

each Shell has a different list but here is a general list of better ones:
Canadian Tire (can use for gas!)
Shoppers
Restaurant mega card thing
Home Depot
McDonalds
Wendys
Pre-paid Visa or MasterCard (can't remember)
Amazon
Star Bucks
Harveys
Xbox live


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hi Everyone

My wife just said she needs a bunch of stuff including makeup - is this Rexall or Shoppers today?  I think there is Rexall and maybe a load and go or something.....is there any good combo?


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> each Shell has a different list but here is a general list of better ones:
> Canadian Tire (can use for gas!)
> Shoppers
> Restaurant mega card thing
> Home Depot
> McDonalds
> Wendys
> Pre-paid Visa or MasterCard (can't remember)
> Amazon
> Star Bucks
> Harveys
> Xbox live


Just remember if buying the Visa or MC, there is a fee to each one. It would cancel out any AM that would be awarded. But if you need these, like for online shopping, then at least part of that fee is covered back.


----------



## damo

Are there Metro gift cards at Shell?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

yes I think it costs $6 to activate each $100 card but you would get 110AM from the offer plus another 10 if you charge on credit card so 120 which is worth at least $12 - so you are ahead but certainly watering down your offer rewards


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

damo said:


> Are there Metro gift cards at Shell?


I haven't seen them in the Ottawa area....it would be a good strategy to get your groceries to a 1AM to $1spend.  When Sobeys does this offer on their cards I then convert some to Shell so I get everything on card as much as possible


----------



## Spotthecat

damo said:


> Are there Metro gift cards at Shell?


None that I have ever seen, but they do have the Sobeys gift cards!


----------



## Spotthecat

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> each Shell has a different list but here is a general list of better ones:
> Canadian Tire (can use for gas!)
> Shoppers
> Restaurant mega card thing
> Home Depot
> McDonalds
> Wendys
> Pre-paid Visa or MasterCard (can't remember)
> Amazon
> Star Bucks
> Harveys
> Xbox live


I would add the following:
Chapters/Indigo
LCBO
Cineplex
Sobeys


----------



## damo

Spotthecat said:


> None that I have ever seen, but they do have the Sobeys gift cards!



I've still got lots of those from the last Sobeys gift card deal.  Problem is, Metro is actually closer to our house, so gets used for those last minute things.  Would be nice to have some Metro gift cards for those occasions.


----------



## disneyfreak89

Sorry if this has already been asked.  I did a search and still can't find the answer.

If I redeemed Airmiles for a Disney ticket (the current offer is 7 day base) this particular ticket says it has to be first used by December 31, 2018.

*If I were to UPGRADE it to a 10 day once I got to Disney, does that change the expiry date?????  
*
We don't want to use it this year but keep it for a couple of years from now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

disneyfreak89 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked.  I did a search and still can't find the answer.
> 
> If I redeemed Airmiles for a Disney ticket (the current offer is 7 day base) this particularly ticket says it has to be first used by December 31, 2018.
> 
> *If I were to UPGRADE it to a 10 day once I got to Disney, does that change the expiry date?????
> *
> We don't want to use it this year but keep it for a couple of years from now.


*This might be a question that you could get a somewhat more accurate answer over on the ticket sticky -- monitored by people who are really in the know (I believe one is an actual CM in ticketing). If you're talking about tickets that are no longer discounted the answer they can provide will be the same as any other ticket -- the CDN discounted ones stumped them because those seem to be a YMMV situation.  A quick glance at the first page shows this info:*

**

*You could pop over, jump to the last page and ask your question -- Robo will answer fairly quickly!*
* All about tickets*


----------



## ottawamom

Unless you plan on using the ticket before the expiry date I wouldn't chance purchasing it. Disney is changing so many of their terms and conditions with regards to tickets these days. They would only be honour bound to give you the value of the 7 day base ticket at 2018 prices at some future date. My advice would be to save your airmiles and purchase when you are closer to your trip. Yes prices are going to go up but you"ll have saved more airmiles too. 

Gone are the days of no expiry date (or 2030). Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, we couldn't postpone the car shopping any longer & hubby landed a couple of contracts so off we went yesterday and signed our lives away. We bought another Honda Fit (love that car and this year's model has so many updates it feels like we've grown up  ) and since there is so little margin on that car there was no wiggle room on the price, it is what it is. HOWEVER, the dealer allowed us to put a much larger amount on our AMEX than they normally put thru for the deposit as well as the down payment. Then we also added a few things to the package (cargo tray, chip protection to the hood & pre-bought the winter tires) and they let us put all of that on the card as well ... SO smaller monthly payments and a chunk of miles to boot *

*Now we have 3 years to let the Dream Miles build up while we pay off the loan since that is the max term hubby will live with, it will hurt some months but we'll own the car sooner. The push to collect the miles will slow down, our shopping patterns will change slightly leading to smaller stock piles and ZERO gift card purchases simply to earn miles and use "whenever". January will be long,dark, cold & boring with no getaway but just think of what we'll be able to do by the time the loan is gone! When does the Star Wars section open?? Fingers crossed that we'll be able to lift our moratorium on travel to the states and we can head to Disney again. *

*Lots of summer driving trips on the horizon for us this year me-thinks.*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, we couldn't postpone the car shopping any longer & hubby landed a couple of contracts so off we went yesterday and signed our lives away. We bought another Honda Fit (love that car and this year's model has so many updates it feels like we've grown up  ) and since there is so little margin on that car there was no wiggle room on the price, it is what it is. HOWEVER, the dealer allowed us to put a much larger amount on our AMEX than they normally put thru for the deposit as well as the down payment. Then we also added a few things to the package (cargo tray, chip protection to the hood & pre-bought the winter tires) and they let us put all of that on the card as well ... SO smaller monthly payments and a chunk of miles to boot *
> 
> *Now we have 3 years to let the Dream Miles build up while we pay off the loan since that is the max term hubby will live with, it will hurt some months but we'll own the car sooner. The push to collect the miles will slow down, our shopping patterns will change slightly leading to smaller stock piles and ZERO gift card purchases simply to earn miles and use "whenever". January will be long,dark, cold & boring with no getaway but just think of what we'll be able to do by the time the loan is gone! When does the Star Wars section open?? Fingers crossed that we'll be able to lift our moratorium on travel to the states and we can head to Disney again. *
> 
> *Lots of summer driving trips on the horizon for us this year me-thinks.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yahoo!Yeah!!
Congratulations on the new car.
It is such a piece of mind to have a new reliable car.
I was thinking maybe some summer /fall trips to Ontario waterfalls.
Pack a picnic and a couple of lawn chairs,,,Giant Tiger has some great folding ones on sale for $12.00 each.

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attractions-g154979-Activities-c57-t95-Ontario.html

How about a Staycation in St Jacobs in the Winter/January?
This is a 2017 article I found useful.
http://www.thompsonsells.com/march-break-ontario-2017

Have fun in your new car.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

https://www.ontariotravel.net/en/plan/travel-guides


Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, we couldn't postpone the car shopping any longer & hubby landed a couple of contracts so off we went yesterday and signed our lives away. We bought another Honda Fit (love that car and this year's model has so many updates it feels like we've grown up  ) and since there is so little margin on that car there was no wiggle room on the price, it is what it is. HOWEVER, the dealer allowed us to put a much larger amount on our AMEX than they normally put thru for the deposit as well as the down payment. Then we also added a few things to the package (cargo tray, chip protection to the hood & pre-bought the winter tires) and they let us put all of that on the card as well ... SO smaller monthly payments and a chunk of miles to boot *
> 
> *Now we have 3 years to let the Dream Miles build up while we pay off the loan since that is the max term hubby will live with, it will hurt some months but we'll own the car sooner. The push to collect the miles will slow down, our shopping patterns will change slightly leading to smaller stock piles and ZERO gift card purchases simply to earn miles and use "whenever". January will be long,dark, cold & boring with no getaway but just think of what we'll be able to do by the time the loan is gone! When does the Star Wars section open?? Fingers crossed that we'll be able to lift our moratorium on travel to the states and we can head to Disney again. *
> 
> *Lots of summer driving trips on the horizon for us this year me-thinks.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS!! A new car is fun and exciting, and the fact that you could put some of that on the cc helps. We did the same in 2014 with our Rav4-although it might have been PC points that I gathered at that point. Ontario Travel is a good place to start. I'm going to do the 'cheese tour' in this area, this year, I think. (Should have gone yesterday, but I want to do a midweek drive) Here's the link to plan some travel....
https://www.ontariotravel.net/en/plan/travel-guides


----------



## ottawamom

In need of a few extra miles? I was just reading my email and opened one from RONA. RONA now sells beds. I had to do a double take and make sure I opened the right email. What's next? I liked it better when stores were what you thought they were. Grocery stores without wine. The hardware lumber store without appliances etc.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> In need of a few extra miles? I was just reading my email and opened one from RONA. RONA now sells beds. I had to do a double take and make sure I opened the right email. What's next? I liked it better when stores were what you thought they were. Grocery stores without wine. The hardware lumber store without appliances etc.



well I kind of like that these stores are branching out, online at least. can't earn AM on an Ikea bed.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> In need of a few extra miles? I was just reading my email and opened one from RONA. RONA now sells beds. I had to do a double take and make sure I opened the right email. What's next? I liked it better when stores were what you thought they were. Grocery stores without wine. The hardware lumber store without appliances etc.



I remember to my surprise that Best Buy had the best deal on a washing machine that I bought last year.
 I thought Best Buy was computers and phones only.
Times are a changin!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well Mel, i would suggest you stay away from the Staples website or you might lose you mind! Here's a section that baffles me -- you can buy a breathalyzer (and a few other things that might get me banned if i share THOSE images )*
**
*Or want a kitchen sink? Yeah, they sell those too! They even have an entire section of Nursing supplies and they aren't for the first aide section in the break room!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well Mel, i would suggest you stay away from the Staples website or you might lose you mind! Here's a section that baffles me -- you can buy a breathalyzer (and a few other things that might get me banned if i share THOSE images )*
> *View attachment 323924*
> *Or want a kitchen sink? Yeah, they sell those too! They even have an entire section of Nursing supplies and they aren't for the first aide section in the break room!!*


Oh My Gosh!
I had no idea
Does Shell sell Staples gift cards? Lol.
I have two sons with Birthdays this month and next and I told them they are getting Gift cards and what their options were.lol
Thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Little off topic, but for those looking at Ontario Deals.
Head up to Wasaga Beach, swing into the Foodland there. Once again, like last year they are offering a meal deal. Buy a roasted chicken and couple of sides for $20 you get a parking pass to any of the Provincial parks. So going to the beach for the day you get your lunch and parking for $20. Great deal, parking is $20 each.
Enjoy the beach.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email coupon

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/May21/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html

Hopefully this can be used with the current load n go offer I have which is spend $40.00 get 60 airmiles. (Good May 23 and May 24),, hopefully 120 airmiles for a 40.00 spend.!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've done a search, several in fact to find out who was talking about a product that had bonus miles a loong time ago. I mentioned it and said i thought it sounded gross and was told i needed to re-think the whole product... chocolate fondue in a can. Ring any bells?? Our French members perhaps???? Told us about an amazing ice cream store?? *
*Guess what we found today, in our city!!!!!!

*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Well, we couldn't postpone the car shopping any longer & hubby landed a couple of contracts so off we went yesterday and signed our lives away



We had to do the same thing this weekend...only we replaced our 16 yr old truck with another brand new one.  I just couldn't justify fixing it to make it reliable again...and they hubby would still worry when taking it on road trips.  We are lucky that his brother works for a dealership, so we did get a pretty good deal.   We were hoping to not have to replace it before the DD wedding next May...but we had to do it.  Part of our deal, was also using our credit card to make the down payment.  So we will hopefully get a couple extra miles. 
I'll still be collecting like I have been, for items we use.  I don't do much stock piling.  But I will be using the airmiles to use towards our package for the Dd destination wedding...and using my PC program for extra cash for any excursions, we want to do while in Mexico.  We were hoping to have to quilt the extra job before summer as we have been saving, but with the purchase of the new truck...I don't' think it's a possibility right now. OH well....I'm lucky to have 2 jobs.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've done a search, several in fact to find out who was talking about a product that had bonus miles a loong time ago. I mentioned it and said i thought it sounded gross and was told i needed to re-think the whole product... chocolate fondue in a can. Ring any bells?? Our French members perhaps???? Told us about an amazing ice cream store?? *
> *Guess what we found today, in our city!!!!!!*
> *View attachment 324018*


We had one open up in Aurora last year. Tried it twice same result. The chocolate was great, but then it was just soft serve ice cream. The chocolate shell is so hard that the kids couldn't bite it and When I did the cone broke to pieces. Tried twice as we always give something another shot just in case. My kids wont go back, they say we will sit at home and have Kawartha Dairy instead.
But there are lots that rave about it and love it. So to each their own.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Its May 22 today and so far this month I've collected only 11 Air Miles! (excluding my MasterCard).  I got lots in March and April (esp on home depot gift cards) but there is literally nothing in Ottawa in May....the latest Sobeys flyer claimed 1400 in store but walking the isles I can't fatham this was possible....just no blue tags anywhere.  I find my Sobeys offers to be getting more and more stupid....thresholds of $365 to get 35 AM this week

On the weekend my wife notified me she needed to get a bunch of makeup etc at Shoppers...we joined the PC program (points card only) and came away with 168,000 pts.  So I am going to seriously focus on this program and when I redeem I will put the equivalent cash into our vacation fund.  I see no use it building up PC points (esp with all the theft issues they have had) - so will redeem as quickly as I earn. I expect them to throw around a lot of points for the next few months to get people's faith back in the program after all the negative media attention.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> We had one open up in Aurora last year. Tried it twice same result. The chocolate was great, but then it was just soft serve ice cream. The chocolate shell is so hard that the kids couldn't bite it and When I did the cone broke to pieces. Tried twice as we always give something another shot just in case. My kids wont go back, they say we will sit at home and have Kawartha Dairy instead.
> But there are lots that rave about it and love it. So to each their own.


*Yes, and that's why i loved it because it IS soft serve ice cream -- and really good soft serve. I don't care for hard stuff that needs to be scooped (I'll wait until it gets smooshy to eat it  ) and I don't like cones AT ALL. SO, i had a small serving of the ice cream, in a cup with the chocolate on it like that -- only charged me for the cone price not a sundae cause i didn't want all the extra goop. Hubby had a small cone and asked for "lightly dipped" because he noticed how thick some were , he also tried a spoon of the pistachio gelato that he loved and figured he'll get that next time. Our girls both had the Kooky Kones that looked like tummy aches in a cone to me. Our D-I-L ended up eating the tip off and then digging the ice cream out with a spoon while she picked the extra stuff off and our D just munched away giggling as she ate. I was pleasantly surprised at the cost compared to when we get conned into taking them to marble slab (i don't care for that!) and next time it won't cost as much because even the small was too big for any of us to comfortably eat.*

*As my g.pa used to say "it would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing"*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

mmmmmm....ice cream....wish I still had some of the ice cream from Sobeys from the big deal a while back!


----------



## isabellea

Chocolats Favoris are a big deal around here. I personally don’t care much for it and cannot get anything from there now that I am DF but I still buy their cans of chocolate fondue once in a while because the kids love it! In fact, I bought one just last weekend at IGA for our camping trip in June.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

that Staples flyer reminds me .....  think of the Air Miles we'll be able to earn on "qualifying electronic purchases and recreational accessories" after July 1st....   That breathalyzer will be the least of the products to earn AM on... HAHAHA

oh and have you seen the new Haazden-Daas (oh I give up on spelling it!) ice cream flavours that are boozy?    I got my DH the rum and gingersnaps, to which he responded by eating the whole pint in two days!


----------



## tinkerone

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Its May 22 today and so far this month I've collected only 11 Air Miles! (excluding my MasterCard).  I got lots in March and April (esp on home depot gift cards) but there is literally nothing in Ottawa in May....the latest Sobeys flyer claimed 1400 in store but walking the isles I can't fatham this was possible....just no blue tags anywhere.  I find my Sobeys offers to be getting more and more stupid....thresholds of $365 to get 35 AM this week
> 
> On the weekend my wife notified me she needed to get a bunch of makeup etc at Shoppers...we joined the PC program (points card only) and came away with 168,000 pts.  So I am going to seriously focus on this program and when I redeem I will put the equivalent cash into our vacation fund.  I see no use it building up PC points (esp with all the theft issues they have had) - so will redeem as quickly as I earn. I expect them to throw around a lot of points for the next few months to get people's faith back in the program after all the negative media attention.


I'm really new to this PC points thing so I'm still trying to understand it.  Is 168,000 not valued at $168?  What would I expect to spend for that many?  Maybe this program is better than I thought.


----------



## kimstang

Spotthecat said:


> Shell giftcard deal is back at most GTA locations - May 16th to Sept 2nd. See list of participating stores at www.shell.ca/saveGTA - there's a ton. Plus, there's 5 cents off on gas, which comes off directly (don't have to pay inside).
> 
> Has anyone found Toys R Us giftcards at Shell???


Does anyone know if London is participating? I can't figure it out. Thank you


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've done a search, several in fact to find out who was talking about a product that had bonus miles a loong time ago. I mentioned it and said i thought it sounded gross and was told i needed to re-think the whole product... chocolate fondue in a can. Ring any bells?? Our French members perhaps???? Told us about an amazing ice cream store?? *
> *Guess what we found today, in our city!!!!!!*
> *View attachment 324018*



Well in the interest of "try it you might like it' I would love to try this place.


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> Does anyone know if London is participating? I can't figure it out. Thank you



I can't see them on the list but you might want to check and ask at your local Shell stations.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

@Donald - my hero, Laura Secord has several flavours of fondue in a can...it's peanut free so the only kind my son can have.  That new store looks dangerous though!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario flyer May 25-31 (Wow! where did that month go?!) posted by a regular poster on smartcanucks.  Really getting spoiled by her early flyers!

Canadian Tire gift cards 10% off, no airmiles worth mentioning IMHO, weekend promo is a gift card promo $10 gc wus $30. I'm shopping this week instead, other than the Canadian Tire gift cards.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/426216-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-may-25-31-ct-gc-10-off-canada/


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> I can't see them on the list but you might want to check and ask at your local Shell stations.
> Hugs Mel


Thank you!


----------



## dancin Disney style

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> On the weekend my wife notified me she needed to get a bunch of makeup etc at Shoppers...we joined the PC program (points card only) and came away with 168,000 pts.  So I am going to seriously focus on this program and when I redeem I will put the equivalent cash into our vacation fund.  I see no use it building up PC points (esp with all the theft issues they have had) - so will redeem as quickly as I earn. I expect them to throw around a lot of points for the next few months to get people's faith back in the program after all the negative media attention.


Are you sure about that 168,000....that just doesn't seem possible unless you spent several hundred dollars and even then


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Are you sure about that 168,000....that just doesn't seem possible unless you spent several hundred dollars and even then



I believe it!  $250 in makeup easy to do, 90,000 points for that, buy 2 gift cards first to pay for it another 30,000, already at 120,000 ... add in food, bonus point promos ....


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

yes by splitting it up into separate lots of $125 bucks for the big offer.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> I believe it!  $250 in makeup easy to do, 90,000 points for that, buy 2 gift cards first to pay for it another 30,000, already at 120,000 ... add in food, bonus point promos ....


Counts me out.  I would not spend $250 in makeup in ten years and even then........
Still, I'll keep my eye open and see what may come.  As I mentioned, I'm new to that program so I'll see where it takes me.  I find Loblaws way to expensive for most items and I use Rexall for the AM's but PC is a free program so I'll check it out once in a while.


----------



## star72232

tinkerone said:


> Counts me out.  I would not spend $250 in makeup in ten years and even then........
> Still, I'll keep my eye open and see what may come.  As I mentioned, I'm new to that program so I'll see where it takes me.  I find Loblaws way to expensive for most items and I use Rexall for the AM's but PC is a free program so I'll check it out once in a while.



Do you have a local No Frills?  They also do the PC points program, plus they price match.  I found it took a few weeks of regular shopping to start getting good offers, but now I regularly get offers on items I use (lots of fruit/veg, bread, bagels, etc).  If you price match and use PC points on the same item, the savings can be significant.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-24-to-30/all

Foodland Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-24-to-30/all

Metro Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-24-to-30/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

It will be Rexall for me this week and maybe food Basics for a few groceries.
 The Sobeys,Metro and Foodland flyer have very few if any airmiles deals for me.

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked the Sobey's/Safeway west flyer - no bueno.  Looks like our best bet for AM this week will be Rexall.  

On an unrelated note, DH and I are _*supposed*_ to be going to Vegas next month. Between the possible Westjet strike, and now a possible strike with casino workers down there, I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to update the flyer links and share my musings!*
*Sobeys:*
*Ontario  has 2 that are *slightly* over my 1:1 ratio*

*Dove soap $2.99 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Carnation instant breakie $6.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Same breakie offer but that's it!*
*Western Flyer*

*Tre Stelle fresh cheese $1.00 off buy 2 get 10 AM (no mention of what the regular price is though)*
*Villaggio bread & buns $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Van Houtte or Timothy's coffee $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Colgate products not only bonus miles but a math problem for the kids 2/$7 buy 3 get 30 AM*
*Robax products $4 off get 20 AM (from my frequent purchases this will come close to 1:1 if you use the coupon you can find here: $3.00 off Robax )*
*Your constant blood glucose monitor offer (curious here, is there a higher ratio of people with Diabetes in the west compared to the rest of the country??)*
*Thurs- Sun spend $150 on booze get 150 AM*
*Special discount on tickets to the Edmonton beer festival *
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Royale toilet paper, tissues & paper towels $5.77 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*Deli cut Parmigano Romano cheese $4.99/100 gm spend $10 get 25 AM*
*Spend $20 on select General Mills products get 30 AM*
*Sensodyne products $3.99 buy 2 get 8 AM*
*Spend $10 on Dove products (soap not chocolate  ) get 15 AM*
*Foodland*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*$12 for a pizza and cheese bacon garlic fingers get 20 AM (looks like regular price would be $16.00 and those garlic fingers look a lot like a pizza!)*
*Compliments chicken or turkey lunch meat $3.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Metro is pretty bleak but there are a few things we will pick up*

*Irresistible "ice cream on a stick" $4.99 buy 2 get 10 AM (hubby likes the pistachio ones more than anything else so BONUS miles!)*
*Quaker granola bars 3/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM (math problem that works out  45 AM for a $15 if you buy 6 boxes)*
*Quaker oatmeal & cereal 2/$7 buy 2 get 15 AM i use a LOT in baking hubby's bread & cookies*
*These flyers are getting sad! The hunting trips are not very productive and my list of "i'll need it soon, watch for sale and or bonus miles" is getting a bit unwieldy. I've started to run out of some items before they go on sale <gasp>*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Adding on for Atlantic, Lawton's has spend $35 on Our Compliments products, get 95 miles, and until tomorrow, buy $100 gift card, get 50 miles. I'll be doing both of those!


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone who didn't receive the bonus AM for the Sobeys/Urban Fresh GC (MM) promotion receive them yet. I got the ones for the instore promotion but haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon use (or maybe the other way round). Has anyone tried contacting AM directly? The promo was March 18?ish so it's been two months.


----------



## dancin Disney style

The travel vouchers I ordered on Saturday arrived today.  LOL....the Fed Ex guy was supper aggressive too.  He rang the bell about four times, rapid fire, and then started knocking.  

Still have not decided where I’m going or if I’m using the vouchers    I’m very anti-Sunwing but I get a discount with them and they happen to carry a few of the resorts on my short list.  If I went with them the price is so good I wouldn’t even want to use the vouchers, even if I could. 

Just to make my day even better...and give you guys a good laugh.  I put dinner in the oven and forgot to turn it on.   My stomach is rumbling so loudly it could wake the dead and as soon as DD finds out that she has to wait another 40 minutes I will be the dead.


----------



## nicynot

Ughhh I've been saving my airmiles along with a friend to get 3 day universal tickets for December. All April and march it took 3600 miles.. I just looked and they uped it to over 4000 miles. Ive had the 3600 myself for the last 1.5 weeks, while my friend is struggling, and will now struggle more
You guys think maybe they upped it when they announced the 2 free days when used by the end of September deal, and will put it back down after?

Still waiting on the mega miles bonus to show up


----------



## osully

Another bust week for me at Sobeys. Will probably do some of the bigger offers at Metro (yogurt, cheesestrings, quaker chewy bars) and then get my usual stuff at Sobeys.


----------



## damo

nicynot said:


> Ughhh I've been saving my airmiles along with a friend to get 3 day universal tickets for December. All April and march it took 3600 miles.. I just looked and they uped it to over 4000 miles. Ive had the 3600 myself for the last 1.5 weeks, while my friend is struggling, and will now struggle more
> You guys think maybe they upped it when they announced the 2 free days when used by the end of September deal, and will put it back down after?
> 
> Still waiting on the mega miles bonus to show up



The problem is that it is a 3 park pass.  Is that what you are wanting?  If not, you can get the 3 park and then get some gift card credit when you redeem it for just a 2 park pass at Guest Services.

You could just get the 2 day and upgrade.  That would only cost you a small amount and you wouldn't be reliant on air miles.  The 2 day is only $375.  I would get the 2 day, 3 park and then go to guest services and get what you want.

The 2 day 3 park is worth $319 US.  The 3 day 2 park is worth is $285.  You would be getting a $30 credit for each ticket if you just wanted to upgrade the 2 day 3 park to a 3 day 2 park.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone who didn't receive the bonus AM for the Sobeys/Urban Fresh GC (MM) promotion receive them yet. I got the ones for the instore promotion but haven't seen anything yet for the MM coupon use (or maybe the other way round). Has anyone tried contacting AM directly? The promo was March 18?ish so it's been two months.


*I don't know if you'd have any luck trying to chase them down yet .. the company line of 120 days for bonus miles (was applied to the coupons as well) doesn't pass until August 10th  Seems like it was forever ago but it's only been exactly 60 days since i bought mine.  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> DH just got put on a low fiber diet by his doctor... which is 180 degrees from where we normally eat.  No whole wheat anything?  No fruit and no veggies beyond soup/stew fare.... AUGH we eat VERY healthy, this is not easy!!!!
> In some re-enactment of a Twilight Zone episode, I now have to go out to the store and spend money on white bread... *resists urge to spit on floor*


*I keep meaning to respond to this and then POOF i forget yet again!!! *
*My hubby can't eat much fiber anymore and as time has passed even most of the white breads bother him unless the best before date is at LEAST 5 days out. It was a real switch when we had to go from the multi grain stuff he loved & the honey oatmeal type that was his favourite and eventually we found that the only kind he could handle was the thick sliced Villaggio or D'Italiano (have no idea how to spell those  )*

*You might find that you are better able to deal with the white bread if you make it yourself! If you don't want to take the time to make completely from scratch pick up a bread machine. It will be ever-so-slightly healthier than the store bought crud and tastes SO much better. He's ok with fruits if we peel it or bananas work as well. Veggies i have to cook to the point of mush & same goes for most of his protein as well. I'd be happy to chat more if you want to shoot me a PM*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald, that's what I was afraid of. More waiting. Thanks for the details.

On another note. I did my Rexall shop today. Spent $40 got 120AM. I just opened my email this evening and there is another email from Rexall (Ottawa area only) for spend $50 get 150AM. If I had only waited until tomorrow. Now I will have to figure out what I can purchase and put away for a rainy day. Here's the coupon for those in the Ottawa area.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/May24/May24COUPON-150AM-ON.pdf


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Just checked the Sobey's/Safeway west flyer - no bueno.  Looks like our best bet for AM this week will be Rexall.
> 
> On an unrelated note, DH and I are _*supposed*_ to be going to Vegas next month. Between the possible Westjet strike, and now a possible strike with casino workers down there, I'm getting a little worried.



Hugs Hon
I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.
Thinking positive thoughts!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Hmm, I didn't get this email, I wonder how we can check Store numbers to see where the locations are?



ottawamom said:


> Donald, that's what I was afraid of. More waiting. Thanks for the details.
> 
> On another note. I did my Rexall shop today. Spent $40 got 120AM. I just opened my email this evening and there is another email from Rexall (Ottawa area only) for spend $50 get 150AM. If I had only waited until tomorrow. Now I will have to figure out what I can purchase and put away for a rainy day. Here's the coupon for those in the Ottawa area.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/May24/May24COUPON-150AM-ON.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Hmm, I didn't get this email, I wonder how we can check Store numbers to see where the locations are?


*
If you click on the link for the coupon it shows all of the stores that accept it. OOPS that's not what you asked, give me. A bit to check

*
*ETA: I'm not saying this will be easy but... open up the  coupon so you can see the list of store numbers and then go to this page to see the stores in your area,  if you click on the show more of each store you'll see the number. *

*https://www.rexall.ca/storelocator/...&location=Ottawa&longitude=-75.69719309999999*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I don’t ever get these coupons either but I am in ottawa so thanks for sharing. They aren’t targeted to the air miles card just the store so they will work if you share the email

I have to go to a conference down in Toronto in June and will be there parts of 3 days so I will continue my sweep of shell for Home Depot and Canadian tire for gas gift cards. With my card and wife I can do 2 x $500 x 3 days or $3000 and 3300 pts plus 300 on MasterCard. June is going to be better than May.  I will spend this on home projects anyways so may as well get them


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer is live now -- and a tad cleaner than the link provided earlier this week (good for tired old eyes  )
Western Flyer
Ontario Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday spend $30 get a $10 gift card*
*Tuesday is Super Senior day - spend $50 get $10 gift card and 20% off regular prices (not sure how this is a better deal than the weekend IMHO)*
*10% off Canadian Tire gift cards*
*Spend $30 on several items get 30 AM*
*Spend $15 or more on Webber vitamins get 20 AM*
*Sunscreen 20% off buy 2 get 10 AM (no idea of price!)*
*Spend $30 on Jamieson vitamins get 30 AM*
*lots of piddly offers as well*


----------



## bababear_50

Just got in from visiting 2 of my local Shell gas stations.
They would not accept Visa or Mastercard for payment of any gift cards. They said the payment has to be cash or debit?
Anyone else have this happen?
I guess I will still get the airmiles BUT it was nice getting the westjet dollars also by using my mastercard.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am heading back to another Shell store in a few minutes to try again.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I bought tons of gift cards all on visa. I did have this same pushback twice during day. I found I needed to go to the night shift guy and he was cool with it.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Donald - my hero said:


> *Your constant blood glucose monitor offer (curious here, is there a higher ratio of people with Diabetes in the west compared to the rest of the country??)*



Bahaha! Totally made me laugh. I have no idea why we have this offer weekly.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I bought tons of gift cards all on visa. I did have this same pushback twice during day. I found I needed to go to the night shift guy and he was cool with it.



OK 3rd try and no luck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so I will try another store and maybe try the night time.
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks so much!  Looks like all my closest options are included, now to figure out what to buy.  I hate shopping when they are switching out the sale stickers...



Donald - my hero said:


> *If you click on the link for the coupon it shows all of the stores that accept it. OOPS that's not what you asked, give me. A bit to check
> 
> *
> *ETA: I'm not saying this will be easy but... open up the  coupon so you can see the list of store numbers and then go to this page to see the stores in your area,  if you click on the show more of each store you'll see the number. *
> 
> *https://www.rexall.ca/storelocator/...&location=Ottawa&longitude=-75.69719309999999*


----------



## kuhltiffany

My closest one won't either, told me it's because of fraud somehow?  



bababear_50 said:


> Just got in from visiting 2 of my local Shell gas stations.
> They would not accept Visa or Mastercard for payment of any gift cards. They said the payment has to be cash or debit?
> Anyone else have this happen?
> I guess I will still get the airmiles BUT it was nice getting the westjet dollars also by using my mastercard.
> Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I don’t ever get these coupons either but I am in ottawa so thanks for sharing. They aren’t targeted to the air miles card just the store so they will work if you share the email
> 
> I have to go to a conference down in Toronto in June and will be there parts of 3 days so I will continue my sweep of shell for Home Depot and Canadian tire for gas gift cards. With my card and wife I can do 2 x $500 x 3 days or $3000 and 3300 pts plus 300 on MasterCard. June is going to be better than May.  I will spend this on home projects anyways so may as well get them



Try filling in one of the surveys that you get at the bottom of the receipt. It prompts you for your email at the end and this may start the emails coupons. I don't understand why some people get them and others don't (it's kind of like the infamous PIN code from Disney)


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

bababear_50 said:


> I am heading back to another Shell store in a few minutes to try again.
> Hugs Mel


Not sure where you live, but the Shell near my house (Coxwell and O'Connor) in the east end of Toronto allow me to buy the gift cards on my visa.  The attendants are all super nice!


----------



## bababear_50

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Not sure where you live, but the Shell near my house (Coxwell and O'Connor) in the east end of Toronto allow me to buy the gift cards on my visa.  The attendants are all super nice!



Hi Hon
I am in Mississauga and so far Thomas Street Shell ,Winston Churchill Shell, and Unity Gate Shell are a no go.
I have many more I can try.
It's good to know there are a few out there though.
As for a *fraud* suggestion,,,,,, I personally think (JMHO,,,Just my honest opinion) this is a story they are using to get out of having to pay credit card charges.
I have bought over $1,800 in gift cards this past month at Shell,,, and all by using credit so I know it can be done.
Thomas Street Shell allowed over $700.00 this week and now they are saying no.

Interesting article here:
https://www.thestar.com/business/pe.../how_credit_card_fees_for_merchants_work.html



Thanks for posting a location where it can be done.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Wow, this is ridiculous to only allow cash or debit just to buy a gift card.  I don't carry around loads of cash, and I rarely, if ever use my debit card for security reasons.  Much easier to dispute credit card charges.   Seems like they are making it difficult for us GTA Shell customers to earn those air miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Just got in from visiting 2 of my local Shell gas stations.
> They would not accept Visa or Mastercard for payment of any gift cards. They said the payment has to be cash or debit?
> Anyone else have this happen?
> I guess I will still get the airmiles BUT it was nice getting the westjet dollars also by using my mastercard.
> Hugs Mel


This happened to me once last year at one particular Shell location. There was a limit of $50 on credit card for purchasing gift cards. I had to paid the rest with debit card.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> This happened to me once last year at one particular Shell location. There was a limit of $50 on credit card for purchasing gift cards. I had to paid the rest with debit card.


I get AM on my debit card purchases so that would not be so bad for us.  Having said that, I only get 1 for every $40 so its a big difference between that and 1 for every $10.  Still, its something.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Businesses that don't accept VISA don't get my business.     I hope Shell doesn't continue down this path...


----------



## Spotthecat

I'm sorry, but if you are having us split our GC purchases at Shell into 5 transactions to maximize the points, now I will get dinged 5 times for using my Interac? If I can't pay by credit card, don't make ME look like the criminal for just doing what I did two days ago!


----------



## Silvermist999

marcyleecorgan said:


> Businesses that don't accept VISA don't get my business.     I hope Shell doesn't continue down this path...



I'm sure they will continue to allow credit card for gasoline purchases.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

You know your a little AM obsessed when filling out a P/O at work ( for replacing tires on a big piece of equipment so that amount is a significant amount ) and you see that the space for AM is blank...and you figure out how many miles you might have snagged if you were paying for the replacement


----------



## Disney Addicted

nicynot said:


> Ughhh I've been saving my airmiles along with a friend to get 3 day universal tickets for December. All April and march it took 3600 miles.. I just looked and they uped it to over 4000 miles. Ive had the 3600 myself for the last 1.5 weeks, while my friend is struggling, and will now struggle more
> You guys think maybe they upped it when they announced the 2 free days when used by the end of September deal, and will put it back down after?
> 
> Still waiting on the mega miles bonus to show up



*Nicynot* I feel your pain.  I was planning on getting 4 of those 3-park 3-days park-to-park tickets and upgrading them to 3-park Season Passes when we arrived.  Unfortunately we're not close enough to our trip dates to order them since Universal decided to add a 9 month expiration date on them.

Air Miles did this last year as well.  As soon as Universal offered the get 2 days free, Air Miles immediately upped the redemption miles.  Unfortunately, last year when the Universal 2 days free offer ended on November 30th (with the tickets expiring in May 2018), Air Miles took the Universal tickets off their website.  When they brought them back, the redemption went up.  So... I would count on the Universal 3-day 3-park-to-park ticket being more.

In fact, I just checked out the redemption site...  Be aware these tickets expire 9 months after purchase.  Air Miles is now offering:
3-park 3-days park-to-park tickets for 4,050 miles (used to be 3,600).     * this costs $339.99 online at Universal
2-park 2-days park-to-park tickets for 3,200 miles
2-park 1-day park-to-park tickets for 2,350 miles

As well as the Universal Studios free days promo of:
2-park 3-days (PLUS 2 free days) park-to-park tickets for 3,375 miles
3-park 3-days (PLUS 2 free days) park-to-park tickets for 4,050 miles * this costs $279.99

Don't you LOVE how Air Miles not only increased the amount of miles on the 3-park 3-days park-to-park ticket (with no extra days)  AND left the same redemption for the ticket with the 2 free days, even though Universal is charging $60 less for the 5 day promo?  (buy 3 get 2 days free)


----------



## osully

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## ottawamom

Even in what I thought was going to be a dreadful week AM hunting somehow I managed to make a good week out of it.

Here's how it went (as a means to encourage others to not give up hope even when things seem hopeless)

Metro May 20  - 24   (small targeted offers)
Rexall May 23  - 122  (L&G, email coupon)
Metro May 23  - 20   (OJ)
Rexall May 24  - 212  (Ottawa offer, email coupon)
Metro May 24  - 71  (Quaker bars x3, targeted offer spend $25 get 25AM)

for a grand total of 449AM when at the beginning of the week I thought I would be lucky to hit 200AM.


----------



## osully

I did really well today at Metro. 

The Quaker Chewy bars are actually 15AM for ever 2, but 3 for $7.00 so for 6 packs for $14 you get 45AM! 

Spent just over $60 and got almost 130 AM. 6 packs of Chewy bars, 4 packs of Quaker oatmeal, Johnsonville sausages (targeted offer), Becel (targeted offer), 2 packs of Mozzarella cheesestrings, and 2 organic yogurts. Plus ground chicken and ground turkey which are only $2.99 this week. Sobeys used to always be $3.99 for those but just bumped them up to $4.99 each recently. We love using those for tacos, meatballs, and burgers.


----------



## osully

Off topic but I stopped in at Cobs Bread right next to the Metro in Barrhaven - I really love their ham & cheese croissants so I was getting 1 as a treat - and when I went to pay the cashier said it was on the house! Highly recommend them to anyone in Barrhaven. Always have yummy samples too.


----------



## ottawamom

I'll have to go by and check it out. My DS loves bread, I'll have to take him with me for an outing. It won't be cheap with him in tow but I'm always looking for a new bakery and bread ideas.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I'll have to go by and check it out. My DS loves bread, I'll have to take him with me for an outing. It won't be cheap with him in tow but I'm always looking for a new bakery and bread ideas.



Its pretty affordable, everything is under $4 or so for a single pastry  Reminds me of the bakeries at Disney!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

COBS is awesome, we used to go when I lived in BC!  Now I'll have to find a reason to head down that way...



osully said:


> Off topic but I stopped in at Cobs Bread right next to the Metro in Barrhaven - I really love their ham & cheese croissants so I was getting 1 as a treat - and when I went to pay the cashier said it was on the house! Highly recommend them to anyone in Barrhaven. Always have yummy samples too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I hit Rexall on Thursday with the email coupon along with the load N go....spent $51.47 plus tax and earned 126 AM.  Then this morning I decided to tackle a couple of projects at home so I went to Shell and got $200 in Home Depot gift cards then across the street to Home Depot.  220 AM from Shell and another 20 for using my Amex.  Normally I'm Lowes all the way but today I just needed quick and HD is a lot closer.  It actually turned out OK for once.....I got help from someone who actually knew what he was doing.  

So I decent AM week for me.   

After I bought my gift cards I had a thought.  Wouldn't it be better to buy the cards in $50 lots?  I'm thinking in terms of the additional 10  miles for the instore purchase.  So you would get the 50 miles for the card plus 10 = 60  but on the $100 cards I bought today I got 100 plus 10.  Does that make sense?


----------



## bababear_50

I found a Shell that would let me buy my GC with my mastercard.
Yeah ---I bought enough Canadian Tire gift cards for gas this summer.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I hit Rexall on Thursday with the email coupon along with the load N go....spent $51.47 plus tax and earned 126 AM.  Then this morning I decided to tackle a couple of projects at home so I went to Shell and got $200 in Home Depot gift cards then across the street to Home Depot.  220 AM from Shell and another 20 for using my Amex.  Normally I'm Lowes all the way but today I just needed quick and HD is a lot closer.  It actually turned out OK for once.....I got help from someone who actually knew what he was doing.
> 
> So I decent AM week for me.
> 
> After I bought my gift cards I had a thought.  Wouldn't it be better to buy the cards in $50 lots?  I'm thinking in terms of the additional 10  miles for the instore purchase.  So you would get the 50 miles for the card plus 10 = 60  but on the $100 cards I bought today I got 100 plus 10.  Does that make sense?



Hmmmmm....................... I am not sure but maybe I will give this a try next week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Remember me reporting about the new chocolate/ice cream place last week? WELL, i had an inkling that the name Cobs Bread was familiar so up came Google, cause well, Google is my friend  Guess what's right beside the ice cream??? Yup, Cobs so now i can satisfy both my carb AND  soft ice cream cravings  at one stop *


----------



## Aladora

Cobs bread is awesome! Their scones and chocolate croissants are redic delish!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmmm....................... I am not sure but maybe I will give this a try next week.
> Hugs Mel


of course if you can spend $500 a day then $100 cards are the way to go.  Right now I have no need for anything big.  Still deciding on the summer trip but if I decide to get off my butt and do something about it I will start buying the prepaid Visa cards.  Will need to do a little math on that just to see where I would end up in activation fees to see if the extra cost is actually worth it.....I think it is though.

ETA....$2000 worth of prepaid Visa would cost approx. $120 to earn 2200 AM.  Not sure if I would do that and really not sure if my Marlin agent would appreciate having to process 20 cards.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> of course if you can spend $500 a day then $100 cards are the way to go.  Right now I have no need for anything big.  Still deciding on the summer trip but if I decide to get off my butt and do something about it I will start buying the prepaid Visa cards.  Will need to do a little math on that just to see where I would end up in activation fees to see if the extra cost is actually worth it.....I think it is though.


For the 100 its 5.95. So still saving 4percent. Been thinking if people have the time you buy the prepaid mastercards. Then turn around and buy the gc. No issues i can see because its not a gc buying a gc. So potential os saving 15percent on your gc.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> For the 100 its 5.95. So still saving 4percent. Been thinking if people have the time you buy the prepaid mastercards. Then turn around and buy the gc. No issues i can see because its not a gc buying a gc. So potential os saving 15percent on your gc.


ohhhhhhh.......that's a good one!!!!  

I actually just did some more math on this and the numbers I mentioned above are actually similar to the pickle deal of last year.....$120 in relish earned 2250 miles.   I think I spent about $100 on relish last year but there was a specific goal for the miles and I saved approx 50% buy getting the relish.   Hmmmmmm....need to do a little more math.


----------



## osully

yeah where are the great pickle / st hubert deals this year??


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> I found a Shell that would let me buy my GC with my mastercard.
> Yeah ---I bought enough Canadian Tire gift cards for gas this summer.
> Hugs Mel



Which one?  I have to go down to Toronto next week and plan to get some as well.  I'm going to be around the Old Mill so will range out along the Queensway etc (likely come down 427 to get there anyways)

I have 3 days there so $1500 in cards and 1550+150 AM


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Which one?  I have to go down to Toronto next week and plan to get some as well.  I'm going to be around the Old Mill so will range out along the Queensway etc (likely come down 427 to get there anyways)
> 
> I have 3 days there so $1500 in cards and 1550+150 AM


Plus if they let you do the Master card prepaid and then turn around and buy the GC.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Sorry maybe I'm not seeing your logic

If I bought the prepaid mastercard that would count againsts my $100 transaction x 5 per day.  (assuming I swipe my AM card)
Also say if I bought the $100 card I then have to pay $6 activation leaving me only $94 to buy gift cards right?  And gcs come in $25 (few), $50 and $100 denominations so its going to leave dollars on the prepaid

So I guess if you don't want to spend max per day then its a way to potentially get some more points, however I actually want to hit the limit of gcs


----------



## osully

Just wanted to mention that both of my green 7 day ticket vouchers ordered via AirMiles are currently showing as valid til 2030 in the app!! One was ordered last year when AM site said "no expiry" and one was ordered this Feb when it said expiry Dec 2018!


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Sorry maybe I'm not seeing your logic
> 
> If I bought the prepaid mastercard that would count againsts my $100 transaction x 5 per day.  (assuming I swipe my AM card)
> Also say if I bought the $100 card I then have to pay $6 activation leaving me only $94 to buy gift cards right?  And gcs come in $25 (few), $50 and $100 denominations so its going to leave dollars on the prepaid
> 
> So I guess if you don't want to spend max per day then its a way to potentially get some more points, however I actually want to hit the limit of gcs


So yes if you buy 5 x $100 MC, that is your daily limit. Then next day buy your GC with those MC. The $6 is on top of the $100 so you will be charged 105.95. You will still have $100 for your GC. This is only good if your close to  one of the shells and you want to maximize 15%. 
The other way is if you have 2 AM cards, then Buy the MC with one and the GC with the other, and change it next time.
Buying MC is smaller denominations than 100 or greater than 100 will null and void any savings since they all have the extra fee ontop, starting at 4.95 per card.
Hope this is clearer.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Which one?  I have to go down to Toronto next week and plan to get some as well.  I'm going to be around the Old Mill so will range out along the Queensway etc (likely come down 427 to get there anyways)
> 
> I have 3 days there so $1500 in cards and 1550+150 AM




Hi Hon
The one I recently found is in Mississauga ,2165 Erin Mills Parkway and /QEW area,,close to Sheridan Mall.
https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/''/s...39dda5d5eb31dd!2m2!1d-79.6516512!2d43.5274846


The other one that gave me no issues using credit cards a week or so ago is 680 Queensway in Etobicoke.
https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/''/S...fc82b7ec37b1ba!2m2!1d-79.4990145!2d43.6274383




Best Regards
Mel


----------



## Raimiette

Quick question for the AM pros here.  I have a couple flights for later this year booked with AMs.  Unfortunately, one of the flights has changed to arrive 2 hours later than I had originally booked which puts some inconvenience into my arrival day.  This flight is with Delta.  According to Delta's TOS I should be able to get a different flight for no additional charge, however, given that the flight was booked with AMs, does Delta's TOS even apply?  

Has anyone changed a flight booked with AMs due to an airline schedule change?  Am I to call Delta or AMs?  I'm getting conflicting answers via Google.


----------



## hdrolfe

Raimiette said:


> Quick question for the AM pros here.  I have a couple flights for later this year booked with AMs.  Unfortunately, one of the flights has changed to arrive 2 hours later than I had originally booked which puts some inconvenience into my arrival day.  This flight is with Delta.  According to Delta's TOS I should be able to get a different flight for no additional charge, however, given that the flight was booked with AMs, does Delta's TOS even apply?
> 
> Has anyone changed a flight booked with AMs due to an airline schedule change?  Am I to call Delta or AMs?  I'm getting conflicting answers via Google.



I had a flight booked with WestJet that was direct, they changed it to no longer direct, I had to call airmiles to deal with it. They were easy to deal with, though I had done my research prior to calling and knew what I wanted in terms of flights.


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I had a flight booked with WestJet that was direct, they changed it to no longer direct, I had to call airmiles to deal with it. They were easy to deal with, though I had done my research prior to calling and knew what I wanted in terms of flights.



So what hapenned with that? Did they switch you to another direct flight? Did you pay extra? 

I’m so curious as yes we would also be trying for early or nonstop flights. For November 2019 though so I’ve got about 7 more months til I can book!!


----------



## osully

Also starting to get some anxiety about when Star Wars will open at WDW - anyone else planning a trip for late 2019? 

Eek!


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> So what hapenned with that? Did they switch you to another direct flight? Did you pay extra?
> 
> I’m so curious as yes we would also be trying for early or nonstop flights. For November 2019 though so I’ve got about 7 more months til I can book!!



I ended up getting refunded and later booked a different flight with Air Canada instead of WestJet. It wasn't direct but the times were better and it cost less. 



osully said:


> Also starting to get some anxiety about when Star Wars will open at WDW - anyone else planning a trip for late 2019?
> 
> Eek!



We are hoping to go in August next year so we won't get the opening of Star Wars but I am hoping the Toy Story will be a little quieter (though I haven't been paying attention to see if it's busy yet or not any way). We'll have to book another trip for Star Wars later.


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> Quick question for the AM pros here.  I have a couple flights for later this year booked with AMs.  Unfortunately, one of the flights has changed to arrive 2 hours later than I had originally booked which puts some inconvenience into my arrival day.  This flight is with Delta.  According to Delta's TOS I should be able to get a different flight for no additional charge, however, given that the flight was booked with AMs, does Delta's TOS even apply?
> 
> Has anyone changed a flight booked with AMs due to an airline schedule change?  Am I to call Delta or AMs?  I'm getting conflicting answers via Google.



I had an issue with an upcoming flight booked through AM but with Delta. I called Delta directly and they were more than happy to help me figure things out. While AM is good about helping they have to contact Delta when making the changes on your behalf. I just cut out the middleman/woman.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had a very successful hunting trip at Metro yesterday (even the guy who oversees the self-check was impressed  )*

*6 boxes of granola bars - $14 for 45 AM*
*Maple Leaf ham (one of those little things) $7.99 10 AM in the flyer and 7 targeted AM*
*2 boxes of "ice cream on a stick" -$9.98 for 10 AM*
*Targeted threshold spend $25 for 25 AM*
*Total pre:tax $108.25 earned us  102 AM *
*That is a great haul for Metro, *almost* makes up for last week's measly 2 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> Quick question for the AM pros here.  I have a couple flights for later this year booked with AMs.  Unfortunately, one of the flights has changed to arrive 2 hours later than I had originally booked which puts some inconvenience into my arrival day.  This flight is with Delta.  According to Delta's TOS I should be able to get a different flight for no additional charge, however, given that the flight was booked with AMs, does Delta's TOS even apply?
> 
> Has anyone changed a flight booked with AMs due to an airline schedule change?  Am I to call Delta or AMs?  I'm getting conflicting answers via Google.





hdrolfe said:


> I had a flight booked with WestJet that was direct, they changed it to no longer direct, I had to call airmiles to deal with it. They were easy to deal with, though I had done my research prior to calling and knew what I wanted in terms of flights.





ottawamom said:


> I had an issue with an upcoming flight booked through AM but with Delta. I called Delta directly and they were more than happy to help me figure things out. While AM is good about helping they have to contact Delta when making the changes on your behalf. I just cut out the middleman/woman.



*We had flights booked with Westjet and discovered on the Transportation board that the return flight had been removed from their schedule -- COMPLETELY, every single day of the week. It was an early evening flight and they simply put us on one that left MCO around 7 am... the DAY BEFORE. I didn't even think to call AM i just picked up the phone and called Westjet directly and there was zero problem switching the flight to one on the same day at the very end of the day. The agent i spoke to couldn't understand how we had been moved to a different day as well as a different flight. No extra cost and it was easy-peasy.*


----------



## ottawamom

Does the Airmiles page look like it always does when you sign in. I just signed up for a new app and logged out. Went onto my laptop and went to access the Airmiles page and it doesn't look normal (for me). Is it just me or is it glitchy at the moment?


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Also starting to get some anxiety about when Star Wars will open at WDW - anyone else planning a trip for late 2019?
> 
> Eek!



My family is going to Universal Studios late August.  I'm also purchasing 1-day tickets to Animal Kingdom with some Disney gift cards I have saved up.  I was so hoping Star Wars would be open by then as I would purchase 2-day tickets instead!  Ah well.  Enjoy!




Donald - my hero said:


> *We had a very successful hunting trip at Metro yesterday (even the guy who oversees the self-check was impressed  )*
> 
> *6 boxes of granola bars - $14 for 45 AM*
> *Maple Leaf ham (one of those little things) $7.99 10 AM in the flyer and 7 targeted AM*
> *2 boxes of "ice cream on a stick" -$9.98 for 10 AM*
> *Targeted threshold spend $25 for 25 AM*
> *Total pre:tax $108.25 earned us  102 AM *
> *That is a great haul for Metro, *almost* makes up for last week's measly 2 AM*



That is a fantastic haul for Metro! 



ottawamom said:


> Does the Airmiles page look like it always does when you sign in. I just signed up for a new app and logged out. Went onto my laptop and went to access the Airmiles page and it doesn't look normal (for me). Is it just me or is it glitchy at the moment?



It's been glitchy today.  I tried very early this morning and the website was down completely.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Does the Airmiles page look like it always does when you sign in. I just signed up for a new app and logged out. Went onto my laptop and went to access the Airmiles page and it doesn't look normal (for me). Is it just me or is it glitchy at the moment?




I noticed on the weekend that there's something up with the website. Not sure if it's a glitch that they're going to fix, or if that's the way it's going to be from now on.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Definitely a glitch.  Every time that happens I keep hoping it's the travel program update to online. Wishful thinking


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The one I recently found is in Mississauga ,2165 Erin Mills Parkway and /QEW area,,close to Sheridan Mall.
> https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/''/s...39dda5d5eb31dd!2m2!1d-79.6516512!2d43.5274846
> 
> 
> The other one that gave me no issues using credit cards a week or so ago is 680 Queensway in Etobicoke.
> https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/''/S...fc82b7ec37b1ba!2m2!1d-79.4990145!2d43.6274383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Mel


Great - thanks so much for the information.  I feel a Miles haul coming next week


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Also starting to get some anxiety about when Star Wars will open at WDW - anyone else planning a trip for late 2019?
> 
> Eek!



We are definitely going back to WDW, along with Universal in 2019, hoping our trip will coincide with when Star Wars Land opens.   If it's too late in 2019, we will have to miss it, unfortunately.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Bought a $50 Starbucks card at Shell today.....my theory of getting the 50 miles + 10 did not work.   I got 55 total.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Bought a $50 Starbucks card at Shell today.....my theory of getting the 50 miles + 10 did not work.   I got 55 total.


I believe that it is 1 AM per every $10 spent in store so yes, 50 for the bonus miles and 5 for the regular miles.  If you purchased the $100 GC then you would get the 100 bonus and the 10 AM, 1 for every $10 spent in store.  Its not 10 AM per GC.  That's on a dollar spend.


----------



## nicynot

Disney Addicted said:


> *Nicynot* I feel your pain.  I was planning on getting 4 of those 3-park 3-days park-to-park tickets and upgrading them to 3-park Season Passes when we arrived.  Unfortunately we're not close enough to our trip dates to order them since Universal decided to add a 9 month expiration date on them.
> 
> Air Miles did this last year as well.  As soon as Universal offered the get 2 days free, Air Miles immediately upped the redemption miles.  Unfortunately, last year when the Universal 2 days free offer ended on November 30th (with the tickets expiring in May 2018), Air Miles took the Universal tickets off their website.  When they brought them back, the redemption went up.  So... I would count on the Universal 3-day 3-park-to-park ticket being more.
> 
> In fact, I just checked out the redemption site...  Be aware these tickets expire 9 months after purchase.  Air Miles is now offering:
> 3-park 3-days park-to-park tickets for 4,050 miles (used to be 3,600).     * this costs $339.99 online at Universal
> 2-park 2-days park-to-park tickets for 3,200 miles
> 2-park 1-day park-to-park tickets for 2,350 miles
> 
> As well as the Universal Studios free days promo of:
> 2-park 3-days (PLUS 2 free days) park-to-park tickets for 3,375 miles
> 3-park 3-days (PLUS 2 free days) park-to-park tickets for 4,050 miles * this costs $279.99
> 
> Don't you LOVE how Air Miles not only increased the amount of miles on the 3-park 3-days park-to-park ticket (with no extra days)  AND left the same redemption for the ticket with the 2 free days, even though Universal is charging $60 less for the 5 day promo?  (buy 3 get 2 days free)



I am going in December, I guess I'll just have to order mine soon before they runout of tickets or up the miles required for them.. If got them, might as well use them. Flights are done. I don't need a small appliance lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I believe that it is 1 AM per every $10 spent in store so yes, 50 for the bonus miles and 5 for the regular miles.  If you purchased the $100 GC then you would get the 100 bonus and the 10 AM, 1 for every $10 spent in store.  Its not 10 AM per GC.  That's on a dollar spend.


I think the theory on this promo was that you got 10 additional miles per instore purchase....I know I didn’t come up with that on my own so it had to come from someone here


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I think the theory on this promo was that you got 10 additional miles per instore purchase....I know I didn’t come up with that on my own so it had to come from someone here



Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles for every $5 spent in-store. Maximum of 100 bonus miles per transaction. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. No fuel purchase required and any fuel purchase will not count towards the in-store purchase threshold. In-store purchase excludes Shell Gift Cards, Tobacco products, and Service Bay repairs. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES® Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for miles to be loaded to your collector account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the email coupon from Rexall for bonus miles -- should combine with the LnG offer that appeared as well for the same threshold spend.*
*Those of you who live in Ottawa might want to wait to see if you get another one of those amazing offers that's only good Thursday. Did anyone try to combine all 3 offers??*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Wed 30th & Thur May 31st*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Regarding the Shell offer -- i think part of the confusion is that there have been (and still are) several overlapping offers that seem to differ from one area to another. There was one that gave 10 miles on top of whatever else you got, then the one that gives you whatever the multiplier offer is, yet another one on coke products, one for car washes if bought in bulk, the lists that are out on the Shell website are confusing and incomplete, signs get posted (or not) at stations and then not honoured ... NOW throw in the problems some are having with certain locations refusing credit card payment for gift cards and a person can get a tad twitched! *
*



*


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> Also starting to get some anxiety about when Star Wars will open at WDW - anyone else planning a trip for late 2019?
> 
> Eek!



Our 2019 Disney trip will be for New Year (Dec 29 2018-Jan 4 2019) so no trip planned for us for when SWland opens. Then in 2020 our Disney trip will be either a DCL cruise for Spring break (kids choice) or Aulani (my choice). That means, WDW will have to wait until 2021 when, hopefully, we can afford APs to visit multiple times that year for the 50th.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Re Ottawa - the last Ottawa specific coupon actually says it can't be combined with any other AM offers including Load and Go.  Now I used one a few weeks back and it did stack, but I can't find a copy - think it was the first week and OttawaMum or somebody put a link here.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Regarding the Shell offer -- i think part of the confusion is that there have been (and still are) several overlapping offers that seem to differ from one area to another. There was one that gave 10 miles on top of whatever else you got, then the one that gives you whatever the multiplier offer is, yet another one on coke products, one for car washes if bought in bulk, the lists that are out on the Shell website are confusing and incomplete, signs get posted (or not) at stations and then not honoured ... NOW throw in the problems some are having with certain locations refusing credit card payment for gift cards and a person can get a tad twitched! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Regarding the Shell coke offers, I had purchased several without issue.  Then on the second last day I purchased 5.  The first gave me the 25 air miles.  The other four did not.  Air Miles is making me wait the entire time period (75? 120 days?  I forget.. I have it marked down on my spreadsheet) before they will credit me with the missing 100 miles.  (sigh)


----------



## Raimiette

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the flight thing.  I ended up calling Delta directly and got a much better nonstop flight for no additional cost (I checked the website and it's double the points so that's nice lol)


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Re Ottawa - the last Ottawa specific coupon actually says it can't be combined with any other AM offers including Load and Go.  Now I used one a few weeks back and it did stack, but I can't find a copy - think it was the first week and OttawaMum or somebody put a link here.


*That wording has been on the Rexall email coupons for almost 2 years now (yeah i actually did just scan thru this thread to find my first comment about that wording  ) and they have been stacking with minimal trouble (i now know which store i need to avoid if i want to stack!) I hand over any and all coupons i have, flip thru the ones on my phone and ask the cashier to please scan all of them figuring that if it works, great, if not, oh well. You obviously can't complain if the miles don't post due to what appears to be very clear indication that they will not combine but it's still worth trying!*


----------



## ottawamom

I am definitely waiting until Thursday this week to shop at Rexall. I haven't tried all three at once because I've always used my L&G before the Ottawa specific  email came out. Will give it a try this week if the forces that be send us another Ottawa area email.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just reading another airmiles thread I follow from time to time and there was a discussion about someone having their AM account suspended because they had too many purchases from one retailer. It was Shell and they had bought a lot of prepaid M/C and VISA cards. This may explain why they are cracking down in the Toronto area.

I hadn't ever heard of this happening before. Just thought I would share. PM me if you want the link.


----------



## Disney Addicted

LOL  - I read that as well


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My understanding of some issues surrounding the pre-paid credit cards (take with a grain of salt, these are the musings of an exhausted duck  ) *

*super easy way to *launder* some money since there is no trail to follow*
*if your method of payment comes into question AFTER you've bought the pre-paid card the retailer is potentially out some $$*
*unless you are buying something that will use the FULL balance of the card you will have trouble using them *up**
*be sure the retailers you plan on using multiple cards at is even WILLING to take more than one per transaction*
*expect trouble if you want to use them somewhere they run a *pre-check* -- restaurant because of the tipping issue will run the cost of the bill plus and will *graciously* allow you some "comfort bubble" to give a tip on the same method of payment, hotel check-in, gas stations etc.. *


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading another airmiles thread I follow from time to time and there was a discussion about someone having their AM account suspended because they had too many purchases from one retailer. It was Shell and they had bought a lot of prepaid M/C and VISA cards. This may explain why they are cracking down in the Toronto area.
> 
> I hadn't ever heard of this happening before. Just thought I would share. PM me if you want the link.


I worked for BMO before retiring and there were several accounts that were suspended for doing just that.  BMO used to (years and years ago) offer an AM for each purchase at a AM retailer.  A few people caught on and would purchase items separately to maximize the payout, mostly from Metro.  There's small print in all the contracts (AM's accounts and BMO accounts) that cover the fact you are not supposed to play the system.  We all do however they have the right to suspend or cancel accounts.  Doesn't happen often but it does happen.


----------



## Dominos

Anyone notice theres no longer a child ticket option on AM. You can also only get a 7 day WDW adult ticket for 5400 airmiles. I still needed to get 2 child 5 day tickets. Now its not there anymore. Hope this isnt permanent


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They are likely just out of stock. Keep checking back...


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-may-31-to-june-6/all

Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-31-to-june-6/all

Sobeys
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-31-to-june-6/all
Pillers meat,,,,buy 3 get 50 bonus airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Sobeys has almost nothing. One notable deal is 50AM when you buy 3 participating Pillers products which range from $4.99 ea to $9.99 ea looks like. 

Metro has a few more deals but, still, slim pickings!


----------



## damo

Dominos said:


> Anyone notice theres no longer a child ticket option on AM. You can also only get a 7 day WDW adult ticket for 5400 airmiles. I still needed to get 2 child 5 day tickets. Now its not there anymore. Hope this isnt permanent



I'v been watching for a while for a 5 day adult ticket and there hasn't been one.


----------



## bababear_50

Has anyone seen any M&M meat shop gift cards at Shell?
Thanks
hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Has anyone seen any M&M meat shop gift cards at Shell?
> Thanks
> hugs Mel


I've looked in three different stations this week and there is nothing grocery related in my area except Shoppers. Funny, while I was standing at the cash in the grocery store on Sunday I thought that I should have gone down the street to the Shell first and got a Visa card.....going to do it this weekend for sure.


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday out west this week.  I was just checking the flyer, and it seems like the deals aren't as good as they usually are.  It might just be one order for us this week.


----------



## AngelDisney

Can we use Shell gift cards to buy other gift cards?

TIA!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday out west this week. I was just checking the flyer, and it seems like the deals aren't as good as they usually are. It might just be one order for us this week.



And I found the offers to be better for me this time lol.  I might be able to do 2 shops on Friday.  

Questions for all the AM whiz's...Now that the BMO AM cc is doing 2x the miles...if I'm reading things correctly, it is 2x the base miles?


----------



## Debbie

Oh, my gosh! This is a weekend Foodland visit for me. Luckily I have a few targeted offers for 32 AM, and 25% off of 1 item. There is ONE offer in the flyer. ONE! (and we don't drink coffee, so a nogo for us!)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I found the offers to be better for me this time lol.  I might be able to do 2 shops on Friday.
> 
> Questions for all the AM whiz's...Now that the BMO AM cc is doing 2x the miles...if I'm reading things correctly, it is 2x the base miles?



Yes, just the base miles.  I have the BMO World Elite Air Miles Mastercard and get 1 mile for every $10 charged, plus the Priority Pass Membership, Travel Insurance, etc for around $120 a year.


----------



## ottawamom

Given that AM now offers the same ratio on their "free" card (at certain stores anyway) I am beginning to wonder why I have the Elite card. They reduced the discount of flights, I have travel insurance on my Costco card and the Priority Pass, while a nice perk, isn't really necessary. I'm just questioning whether the discount on flights will offset the cost of the card each year.

Is the 2AM for $20 spend a permanent thing or is it a limited time offer? That might be a deal breaker.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Given that AM now offers the same ratio on their "free" card (at certain stores anyway) I am beginning to wonder why I have the Elite card. They reduced the discount of flights, I have travel insurance on my Costco card and the Priority Pass, while a nice perk, isn't really necessary. I'm just questioning whether the discount on flights will offset the cost of the card each year.
> 
> Is the 2AM for $20 spend a permanent thing or is it a limited time offer? That might be a deal breaker.


Its supposed to be permanent.  I will say though, the 2 AM for the $20 spend is only on purchases made at a AM sponsor.  Most of my AMs from my MC do not, in fact, come from AM shops.  Most of mine come from everyday purchases and automatic payments so take a moment and see just exactly how many of your purchases do actually come from the sponsors.  You may be surprised.  For me, using last months MC statement, I earned 751 AM.  Out of that my spend at AM sponsors totalled $57 (at Rexall)  So, I would have lost 370 AM to gain an extra 5 AM.  
This is all going to be an individual thing however I know I'm best with the Elite card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Given that AM now offers the same ratio on their "free" card (at certain stores anyway) I am beginning to wonder why I have the Elite card. They reduced the discount of flights, I have travel insurance on my Costco card and the Priority Pass, while a nice perk, isn't really necessary. I'm just questioning whether the discount on flights will offset the cost of the card each year.
> 
> Is the 2AM for $20 spend a permanent thing or is it a limited time offer? That might be a deal breaker.





tinkerone said:


> Its supposed to be permanent.  I will say though, the 2 AM for the $20 spend is only on purchases made at a AM sponsor.  Most of my AMs from my MC do not, in fact, come from AM shops.  Most of mine come from everyday purchases and automatic payments so take a moment and see just exactly how many of your purchases do actually come from the sponsors.  You may be surprised.  For me, using last months MC statement, I earned 751 AM.  Out of that my spend at AM sponsors totalled $57 (at Rexall)  So, I would have lost 370 AM to gain an extra 5 AM.
> This is all going to be an individual thing however I know I'm best with the Elite card.



*The Duck to the rescue with the fine print! It looks like it is just a limited time offer. The blue lettering will take you directly to the FAQs but the red is the timeline info*

*2. If I have a BMO SPC AIR MILES Card, will I get this benefit? *
* Yes, Collectors who own a BMO SPC AIR MILES Mastercard and BMO SPC Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards will receive the new accelerator feature on a promotional offer basis from May 16, 2018 to April 30, 2019. *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck to the rescue with the fine print! It looks like it is just a limited time offer. The blue lettering will take you directly to the FAQs but the red is the timeline info*
> 
> *2. If I have a BMO SPC AIR MILES Card, will I get this benefit? *
> * Yes, Collectors who own a BMO SPC AIR MILES Mastercard and BMO SPC Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards will receive the new accelerator feature on a promotional offer basis from May 16, 2018 to April 30, 2019. *


Take this with a grain of salt because my sources aren't always right however I believe this offer is ongoing for regular MC.  That's what I'm hearing anyways but you know your self, you talk with two different people you get two different answers.  The SPC card is a student card and they often get offers that expire at the end of the school year and then need to look for other options such as switching to a regular MC.  SPC gives them discounts on things geared to students and is not supposed to be kept beyond their graduations.  That would explain the end of April expiry date.  Of course BMO has the option, and has used such options, to switch up their programs any time they wish so really, who knows.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to update the flyer links in the first post and provide my weekly musings, done & done!*
*Sobeys*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Anco Gouda or Havarti cheese $4.79 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Bakers chocolate squares $4.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Cool whip $3.49 buy 2 get 8 AM*
*and WOW, that's it!*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Ben's english muffins (struck me much funnier than it should --our son is Ben) 2/$5 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Cold Plates ???? from $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Christie crackers $2.49 buy 4 get 15 AM*
*Breton crackers $2.49 buy 5 get 25 AM*
*and a bunch of really BAD offers!*
*Western Flyer*

*Customer appreciation day Tuesday spend $50 get 20X base miles*
*Compliments grilled turkey or chicken $4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Hummus $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Oasis Juice 2/$7 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Quaker rice crackers come with a built in math problem for the kiddies -3/$4.98 buy 5 get 30 AM (putting my thinking cap on you buy 15 for $24.90 get 90 AM ???)*
*Soft soap $2.49 buy 4 get 30 AM*
*Irish Spring or Soft Soap shower gel $3.49 buy 4 get 30 AM*
*Palmolive dish soap $2.49 buy 3 get 25 AM (looks like you get to really "clean up" this week !!)*
*previously mentioned Blue Friday --includes our semi-regular frozen treat offer!*
*Once again, spend $150 on booze get 150 AM*
*Surprise surprise you can check your blood glucose AGAIN and get 200 AM -- huhm, connected to the above offer maybe?? *
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*WOW, brag much ?? They claim a massive amount of miles in the flyer -- 40!*
*Not ONE. SINGLE. MILE.  comes from any deal that even reaches the 1:1 ratio!*
*Looks like a pretty grim week to me! A quick glance at the Rexall flyer (link for the Ontario flyer is up but hard to read yet) show the weekend threshold offer is spend $50 get 100 AM. Since that's the same as the email coupon will give me tomorrow I'm gonna hold off and hope that the no-longer targeted offer that show up Friday will be better! *
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The link to the Rexall survey coupon has updated and it's good thru July 10th now.*

*$5.00 off when you spend $25 or more Valid till July 10th*

*If a June date still shows, clear your history, refresh the page and the new date should show up.*


----------



## osully

Megamiles AM just posted for me. 1250! Woooooo!


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> Megamiles AM just posted for me. 1250! Woooooo!



Me too!


----------



## mernin

osully said:


> Megamiles AM just posted for me. 1250! Woooooo!





isabellea said:


> Me too!


Me too...missing the points from some offers but the bonus posted!  Go figure!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So happy that both accounts had the full amount post!! I'll only need to chase down the online shopping miles on both of them but this is AMAZING!*


----------



## Debbie

osully said:


> Megamiles AM just posted for me. 1250! Woooooo!


YIPPEE! I got mine, too, which is perfect because I'm going to go get me some African Lion Safari tickets for my Grandson's birthday!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Me too!  I can finally check off the outstanding receivable on my spreadsheet.  Odd that on my wife's account it has a little Mega Miles logo but mine says 'Courtesy of IGA'

No sign of Sobeys miles from the gift card offer


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just a heads up - but reading through Smart Canucks it sounds like the Shell deal in the GTA is going to end June 3


----------



## AngelDisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just a heads up - but reading through Smart Canucks it sounds like the Shell deal in the GTA is going to end June 3


Thanks for the heads up! I get to buy some before June 3.


----------



## isabellea

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Me too!  I can finally check off the outstanding receivable on my spreadsheet.  Odd that on my wife's account it has a little Mega Miles logo but mine says 'Courtesy of IGA'
> 
> No sign of Sobeys miles from the gift card offer



I also got the label ‘Courtesy of IGA’ for my Mega Miles. I still haven’t checked DH account


----------



## damo

No sign of those extra points from Sobey's, though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Debbie said:


> YIPPEE! I got mine, too, which is perfect because I'm going to go get me some African Lion Safari tickets for my Grandson's birthday!



We used to love getting ALS tickets when our kids were younger!



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Me too!  I can finally check off the outstanding receivable on my spreadsheet.  Odd that on my wife's account it has a little Mega Miles logo but mine says 'Courtesy of IGA'
> 
> No sign of Sobeys miles from the gift card offer



I got mine as well!  Not on my husband's account though.  Maybe tomorrow.  Also, no Sobey's miles.  Wonder if people will have to fight for those.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mernin said:


> Me too...missing the points from some offers but the bonus posted!  Go figure!


Same here.  I will get out the booklet with my receipts and notes to see what exactly I'm missing later today.  I think there was an airmilesshop one that I didn't get.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Me too!  I can finally check off the outstanding receivable on my spreadsheet.  Odd that on my wife's account it has a little Mega Miles logo but mine says 'Courtesy of IGA'
> 
> No sign of Sobeys miles from the gift card offer


I have both the mega miles logo and the courtesy of IGA.....so does my DD.


----------



## Silvermist999

No megamiles bonus points for me yet, getting nervous...


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Just checked my Air Miles spreadsheet and I'm missing 996 air miles between Shop the Block and a targeted Explore new Partners, get more Miles promo from Feb. Just over $100 worth. I'm too busy to contact them this week but will next week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Received the 1250 megamiles on two accounts that signed up for IGA newsletter, other two accounts that didn't sign up are waiting. 

One of my splits was 50/50 cash/dream and that is how the points were allocated.  Heads up for anyone that might want to do a last minute change and haven't received theirs yet.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just a heads up - but reading through Smart Canucks it sounds like the Shell deal in the GTA is going to end June 3



Thank you, I would have missed out as I was holding out buying until mid June, will try today. I see the gas discount is still until Sep 2, must have been an error on their part.

In case anyone wants the link:
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...l#vanity-aHR0cDovL3d3dy5zaGVsbC5jYS9zYXZlR1RB


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for heads up about the Shell promo ending June 3rd.
I just picked up a Visa card and will use it this weekend at Rexall.
Hope I am calculating the cost on this: Buy 100 Visa/mastercard--get 110 airmiles at Shell (activation fee 5.95)
Go to Rexall and use 50.00 of the Visa to get 100 airmiles, then make a second 50.00 purchase to get another 100 airmiles.
So in total 300 airmiles ---total out of pocket expense is 5.95 right?

No mega miles posted for me yet.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just to be clear on the Shell promo - I can't confirm it is ending early - I'm just playing forward some information posted on Smart Canucks thread I was reading.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just to be clear on the Shell promo - I can't confirm it is ending early - I'm just playing forward some information posted on Smart Canucks thread I was reading.



Hi 
The Shell I was in this morning confirmed that the date is June 3rd--they said they got notice yesterday.
Days In The Sun posted a link to the new info;
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...l#vanity-aHR0cDovL3d3dy5zaGVsbC5jYS9zYXZlR1RB
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That time when you decided to treat yourself to  VIP showing of Infinity War for free using gift cards from online surveys and the mega miles post the night before.... so many questions you could answer but don't have access to all of your files aaakk , thanks to everyone stepping up to help everyone else out!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Just need to vent
So I am planning some home Renos,,
First step is to replace old ductless air conditioner.
Got a quote from original company and just felt something wasn't right.
Moved along to another company that has a A+ rating and BBB accredited.
Unit purchased and they come out to install and guess what ? 
 the wiring is not up to code and the original air conditioning should never have been installed--
So now I have to get a drywaller to cut a 40 or more foot channel in my living room/dinning room/ laundryroom ceiling to put in new wiring. 
Then I have to get an electrician to wire it up and then call back the airconditioning company to complete the install.
Soooooooooo I took a little drive to calm down and realize this is not a third world problem and I need to take this one step at a time
but in this heat and humidity I am a tad bit frustrated. 
Guess I need to try and "Chill" somehow.
Thanks for listening
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

rats I need to go Toronto next week and hoped to get some gift cards....


----------



## Raimiette

My Mega Miles haven't come it yet either.  I hope I don't have to go tracking them down.  I'll give it a couple more days.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from AM hunting. Not a bad day. Cream cheese for two cheesecakes plus a loaded threshold spend =51AM. Pillers sausages, cereal and texas toast =147AM. Facial wipes, night cream =102AM. Total 300AM

The infamous Ottawa email didn't show up this week. Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

nice haul.  I was actually looking at Sobeys MyOffers.....for some reason I get almost all coupons now, barely any AM


----------



## Dylemma1

I just want to say you guys are amazing! You give such helpful advice. 
I told my dh yesterday that we had till the end of June for the Shell offer, luckily I check this forum, EVERYDAY! LOL
I read what others said about buying prepaid master cards  then using them to buy gift cards, Excellent Idea!!!
so my math says spend 5 x $100 on 1  airmiles card, then use the prepaid mc to purchase 5 x $100 gift cards on the 2nd airmiles card (need to buy wood for a new porch from Home Depot) so for $5.95 x 5=$30 activation fees, would net 1000 airmiles (500 on two different cards) or go the next day to buy the gift cards on the same airmiles card for 1000 airmiles on the same card... Is that correct?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Just need to vent
> So I am planning some home Renos,,
> First step is to replace old ductless air conditioner.
> Got a quote from original company and just felt something wasn't right.
> Moved along to another company that has a A+ rating and BBB accredited.
> Unit purchased and they come out to install and guess what ?
> the wiring is not up to code and the original air conditioning should never have been installed--
> So now I have to get a drywaller to cut a 40 or more foot channel in my living room/dinning room/ laundryroom ceiling to put in new wiring.
> Then I have to get an electrician to wire it up and then call back the airconditioning company to complete the install.
> Soooooooooo I took a little drive to calm down and realize this is not a third world problem and I need to take this one step at a time
> but in this heat and humidity I am a tad bit frustrated.
> Guess I need to try and "Chill" somehow.
> Thanks for listening
> Hugs Mel


Massive amount of ice cream is required


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for heads up about the Shell promo ending June 3rd.
> I just picked up a Visa card and will use it this weekend at Rexall.
> Hope I am calculating the cost on this: Buy 100 Visa/mastercard--get 110 airmiles at Shell (activation fee 5.95)
> Go to Rexall and use 50.00 of the Visa to get 100 airmiles, then make a second 50.00 purchase to get another 100 airmiles.
> So in total 300 airmiles ---total out of pocket expense is 5.95 right?
> 
> No mega miles posted for me yet.
> Hugs Mel



Correct, and the big bonus would be if you could find a shell with rexall gc and buy that with the visa. Dont think that exists. 



Dylemma1 said:


> I just want to say you guys are amazing! You give such helpful advice.
> I told my dh yesterday that we had till the end of June for the Shell offer, luckily I check this forum, EVERYDAY! LOL
> I read what others said about buying prepaid master cards  then using them to buy gift cards, Excellent Idea!!!
> so my math says spend 5 x $100 on 1  airmiles card, then use the prepaid mc to purchase 5 x $100 gift cards on the 2nd airmiles card (need to buy wood for a new porch from Home Depot) so for $5.95 x 5=$30 activation fees, would net 1000 airmiles (500 on two different cards) or go the next day to buy the gift cards on the same airmiles card for 1000 airmiles on the same card... Is that correct?



Correct.
On both just want to point out that the 5.95 is subject to the hst of course. I purchased 3 the other day so came out to just under $7 per card, but still a savings.

On another note, I did get my 1250 on both cards, have not seen the bonus points for the Sobeys gc yet, but still time.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Massive amount of ice cream is required



Yes mam and Metro just sent me an email notice that I can buy 3 boxes of ice cream and get airmiles with the purchase.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Yes mam and Metro just sent me an email notice that I can buy 3 boxes of ice cream and get airmiles with the purchase.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel


At least its the really good stuff, and not too bad of an offer.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I got all excited when I saw all the posts about the mega miles posting...I checked my account and mine haven't posted.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Interesting little tid bit.....
I went to Shell to grab a few Visa cards and an Ultimate dinning card.  I wasn't charged the activation fee on the Visa's but I think it was just the clerks error rather than something magical.  She got a little flustered when part way through some  A-----hole  came in the store and started saying could you just hurry up, I need to pay for my gas.

It got even better...same "lovely person" ran outside pumped gas then came back in and literally threw some cash over the counter at the woman and then ran out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Me too!  I can finally check off the outstanding receivable on my spreadsheet.  Odd that on my wife's account it has a little Mega Miles logo but mine says 'Courtesy of IGA'
> No sign of Sobeys miles from the gift card offer





damo said:


> No sign of those extra points from Sobey's, though.





Disney Addicted said:


> Also, no Sobey's miles.  Wonder if people will have to fight for those.





Silvermist999 said:


> No megamiles bonus points for me yet, getting nervous...





Raimiette said:


> My Mega Miles haven't come it yet either.  I hope I don't have to go tracking them down.  I'll give it a couple more days.





mort1331 said:


> I got all excited when I saw all the posts about the mega miles posting...I checked my account and mine haven't posted.



*Those of you who have no big bonus miles posted, don't get too concerned yet it takes a few days for the big promos to roll out to the entire collector base. Anyone who received only a portion, go ahead and contact them now to chase the rest down. And finally, for those of us waiting on some of the individual coupons (including the Sobeys one) AM might be sticky about the time line -- i had to wait the full 75 days to get my miles for all the online shopping connected to StB (different than the 120 day for other bonus). If they are planning on pushing to the limit the 120 day mark is August 10th *


----------



## kuhltiffany

My husband's account posted but not mine...


----------



## osully

dancin Disney style said:


> Interesting little tid bit.....
> I went to Shell to grab a few Visa cards and an Ultimate dinning card.  I wasn't charged the activation fee on the Visa's but I think it was just the clerks error rather than something magical.  She got a little flustered when part way through some  A-----hole  came in the store and started saying could you just hurry up, I need to pay for my gas.
> 
> It got even better...same "lovely person" ran outside pumped gas then came back in and literally threw some cash over the counter at the woman and then ran out.



What a jerk! For real, who pays inside unless you need to get giftcards and earn AM?


----------



## osully

I don't think that the Sobeys one meant 150AM + 150AM, but if so, that would be awesome!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

osully said:


> I don't think that the Sobeys one meant 150AM + 150AM, but if so, that would be awesome!



Oh you are opening a can of worms with this comment    This was one seriously confusing AM situation at Sobeys when it happened but we are all hoping we get 150AM x however many cards we bought.  Its a big glaring unchecked AM in my spreadsheet


----------



## Days In the Sun

All of my accounts have now received full megamiles.


----------



## Silvermist999

Just checked my account again (after countless times throughout the day), and I got my Megamiles! Now I can have a good night's sleep, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah! Mega miles posted for me...................
Great way to start the day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Mine are there too!  Makes it look much better, I had depleted it a few days before for our WDW flights


----------



## Raimiette

Mine posted as well but it's weird.  It says 1250 points "Courtesy of Sobeys".  Does anyone elses say that? lol


----------



## TheZue

Raimiette said:


> Mine posted as well but it's weird.  It says 1250 points "Courtesy of Sobeys".  Does anyone elses say that? lol


I just came to here because of this! Mine say courtesy of Thrifty foods, which is a subsidiary of Sobey’s.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I don't care who they are courtesy of...I'm just glad I got them! lol


----------



## kimstang

Ughhh both of our accounts say 650 Courtesy of Sobeys. Both accounts should say 1250


----------



## kimstang

kimstang said:


> Ughhh both of our accounts say 650 Courtesy of Sobeys. Both accounts should say 1250


I just checked and neither of my Sobeys gift card miles posted on either account. Also my one account is missing the Childrens Place order I had.


----------



## kimstang

kimstang said:


> I just checked and neither of my Sobeys gift card miles posted on either account. Also my one account is missing the Childrens Place order I had.


Just used live chat and got the missing miles from one of my accounts. I will work on the other later. 1st time chasing miles and they were very kind.


----------



## ottawamom

Did they post the AM from the Sobeys GC offer or the MM 1250?


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> Did they post the AM from the Sobeys GC offer or the MM 1250?


If you are referring to my post, they posted the rest of the mega miles. I was only given 650, so they gave me another 600 plus 23 from my Children's Place missing miles. I didn't have the nerve to ask about the extra g/c miles. I am wondering though....


----------



## kimstang

I just did another live chat and received 800 missing miles. 150 from Sobeys offer, 600 from Mega Miles and 50 from the Airmiles Shop offer. I asked this time about the 300 versus 150 miles and she had no idea why they would receive 300. I tried to explain it, but I didn't want to push my luck. I am happy to have my missing miles Phew!


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday shop is done - spent $181, earned 609 air miles. Not bad, not the best, but I’ll take it. That will give me enough for another 6 travel vouchers, but I’ll wait til I have enough for 10 before ordering another round.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I went to Sobeys Kanata to check out the pillers deal as I needed a few things.  its in the flyers they have right in the store but no airmiles.  I asked - and they told me its a mistake in the flyer. But they have a big sausage end cap done up. Classic thing was watching all the sausages being collected at the checkouts as people were probably noticing no AM on their receipts.  I don't get it with Sobeys around here.....its always the same thing - they don't honour their own deals after they put money into advertising them


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah I am in the process of tweaking the quantity formulas in my wacky Excel color-coded sheet of AM earning... soon I will drag DD out to the local Safeway and we will SHOP!  I'll report back...

I am pretty sure that I ended up NOT using any of the MegaMiles deals since my grocery coupons were better AM earners.  I am only waiting on a handful of AM from the usual retailers, Shell and Safeway.  

But I DID get to update my signature again!  42%  *DuckTales dance party*


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I went to Sobeys Kanata to check out the pillers deal as I needed a few things.  its in the flyers they have right in the store but no airmiles.  I asked - and they told me its a mistake in the flyer. But they have a big sausage end cap done up. Classic thing was watching all the sausages being collected at the checkouts as people were probably noticing no AM on their receipts.  I don't get it with Sobeys around here.....its always the same thing - they don't honour their own deals after they put money into advertising them



Please correct me if I'm wrong but if its in the flyer that they hand out in the store don't they have to honour the deal at least once or put up a notice to make a correction. If not isn't it false advertising?

By the way I was able to do the offer at Sobeys in Barrhaven.


----------



## ebharris

Not the best Blue Friday for me - got 273 AM for $112 spend. But, I force myself to follow my list and only buy what we need. I learned my lesson on 180 dishwasher tabs that I paid too much for and don’t like!


----------



## disneybound08

Mega Miles posted for me today too! Full 1250 posted no need to chase down missing miles like I did for Shop the Block.


----------



## Dylemma1

Shell GC experience
Spent $78 (+ $1300.00) to get 2300+ airmiles 
Drove an hour to the nearest Shell, 
plan was to buy 5 x $100 prepaid m/c my airmiles  and then use them to buy 5 x $100 Home Depot g/c with dh airmiles. and then repeat with DD airmiles and DS airmiles We are building a porch on the front of the house so planned to buy wood at Home Depot.
First Shell bought 1x $100 m/c with Amex (yay) but she couldn't figure out how to activate any of the Home Depot gift cards, so left with 1 prepaid m/c
Went to next shell 7 minutes away on Simcoe St North Oshawa, it's a tiny little booth, but they had the cards. Told the only attendant this is going to take a while so if customers come in to pay for gas I will step aside for them. OMG that booth was Tiny.......
Used first prepaid m/c that I had just bought at the other store to buy 1 Home Depot card.
Then I got flustered, and made a mistake bought 4 x 100 gift card on same transaction Drats!!! 
Recovered by making 3 more $100 transactions but spend limit was now $300 more than planned.
Once purchased all the prepaid master cards (was able to use Amex here as well) tried to purchase the Home Depot Cards
 Well the prepaid m/c kept declining, so I called the number on the back of the card thinking maybe you have to activate them. It was just a recording, there is no way to speak to anyone. The prompt says to put the numbers in and when I did it says the cards are good to go so I couldn't figure out why they weren't working. I also had to borrow attendants phone as I left mine in the Car. Finally I read the fine print and it says can take up to 24 hours to activate!!!  You do not have to call to activate they activate automatically.
I had already bought one prepaid m/c and it worked  so the attendant and I figured we would just wait a few minutes and he kept trying and sure enough eventually the prepaid m/c all went through.
The process took over 2 hours because customers kept coming in and it is time consuming activating all the cards  
Started at 7:30 pm and finished at 9:45, all the restaurants that we like in the area were closed and we hadn't had dinner and we were still an hour away from home.
DH was waiting in the car the whole time... I had no idea it would take this long.... his  car battery died because the key was in the wrong position and his window was open and it started to pour rain while we were waiting for CAA.. He had to drive home with a wet bottom, ah bless him.....
Ended up eating McDonalds 
Gave the attendant a $25 gift card to Canadian Tire for being so helpful. He turned his air con off  everytime I called the m/c phone number because the air con was so loud I couldn't hear on the phone and the booth was stifling hot............
He had called is boss at one point because he was having trouble activating one of the cards, then his boss kept calling him to ask him questions about me, his boss was very worried that someone I was going to defraud them. I gave him my name and phone number  address etc. He told me they aren't supposed to sell more than $500 worth of prepaid cards..... well I would just have had dh come in and buy $500 so that wouldn't have stopped me. LOL


Things I learned, 
prepaid cards can take up to 24 hours to activate,
 don't get flustered and  purchase all the cards in one transactions,
 have lots of patience.
Thanks to everyone for helping me on this forum!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Dylemma1 - you are an Air Miles Hunter Extraordinaire!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

@Dylemma1 Awesome job!  despite your frustrations...

I had a superstar shopping trip of $270 spent, 533 AM earned this afternoon.


----------



## Dylemma1

Marcyleecorgan, that's terrific what did you buy?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

osully said:


> I don't think that the Sobeys one meant 150AM + 150AM, but if so, that would be awesome!





TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Oh you are opening a can of worms with this comment    This was one seriously confusing AM situation at Sobeys when it happened but we are all hoping we get 150AM x however many cards we bought.  Its a big glaring unchecked AM in my spreadsheet



Many of us, myself included, saw the memo Sobeys issued advising their stores that we would receive an additional 150 AM for each $150 gift card.  While I think it was a mistake, Mega Miles used the same dates on the coupons and that is why there was a clarifying email sent.  I had cashier not allow me to scan a second mega miles coupon when I bought my second $150 GC...the customer service desk gave me the 150 AM.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Dylemma1 said:


> Marcyleecorgan, that's terrific what did you buy?


Admittedly I stocked up on the Doritos since they were 2/$6 as well as Buy 4 Get 50 AM
2 bags of cooked shrimp get 50 AM (we use these on the grill and MMMMM so easy)
Also bought 4 cans of iced tea mix as they were Buy 2 Get 50 AM
and then I had my Spend $150/150 coupon from the Airmiles website and the Spend $100/100 coupon for Blue Friday today so I split the purchases into a $160 and a $100


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> I don't think that the Sobeys one meant 150AM + 150AM, but if so, that would be awesome!





TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Oh you are opening a can of worms with this comment    This was one seriously confusing AM situation at Sobeys when it happened but we are all hoping we get 150AM x however many cards we bought.  Its a big glaring unchecked AM in my spreadsheet





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Many of us, myself included, saw the memo Sobeys issued advising their stores that we would receive an additional 150 AM for each $150 gift card.  While I think it was a mistake, Mega Miles used the same dates on the coupons and that is why there was a clarifying email sent.  I had cashier not allow me to scan a second mega miles coupon when I bought my second $150 GC...the customer service desk gave me the 150 AM.



I saw the print-out of the e-mail my local Sobey's store received.  It clearly stated staff was to advise customers they would receive BOTH 150 air miles.  The 150 air miles on the receipt was for the Sobey's flyer offer.  The 150 mega miles would come later.  The MM coupon had to be scanned in order to receive the 150 MM at a later date.

I also think they made a mistake.  Sobey's probably did not mean to have the promo at the same time the Mega Miles event was running but decided to honour it.

I think the next time I'm at Sobey's I'm going to ask the Manager if I could possibly take a photo of the e-mail.  Air Miles and Sobeys had better honour it.  Both my card and my husband's are waiting for an additional 600 mega miles as I purchased 4 of those gift cards on each AM account.  I think it might come down to people having to contact AM for those extra MM.


----------



## osully

Hmm interesting I will try to go on chat this weekend and see if I can get the gc points added then.


----------



## osully

Had a great shop at Metro. AM is back lately I feel... between one or two good offers and targeted offers lately!

3x light cream cheese = 20AM
2x ben & jerry's + 1x becel = 30AM
heinz baked beans targeted offer = 3AM
orville redenbacher popcorn targeted offer = 5AM
mccain fries targeted offer = 3AM
baby carrots targeted offer = 3AM
spend $30 get 15AM targeted offer
For just over $34 I got 80AM!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Frustrating trip to Shell just now.  The plan was to use the Visa cards that I bought yesterday to purchase a few other cards along with some phone cards, lottery tickets etc.  The guy in the store said you can only pay with cards that have a chip.  We went back and forth on it a couple of times and then I left empty handed.  I then went to the other station down the street and asked before I started the transactions if they would accept the visa as payment.  The woman looks at me like I’m an idiot and says yes. She rings up my first lot and the Visa card is declined.  I tried again and she tried it....declined, declined, declined.  I then try another card and same thing. So I paid with my Amex and left.  Did get my 110 miles but was planning 5 transactions. I checked the balance on the cards and all say activated and ready to roll so I don’t know what’s up.    Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Frustrating trip to Shell just now.  The plan was to use the Visa cards that I bought yesterday to purchase a few other cards along with some phone cards, lottery tickets etc.  The guy in the store said you can only pay with cards that have a chip.  We went back and forth on it a couple of times and then I left empty handed.  I then went to the other station down the street and asked before I started the transactions if they would accept the visa as payment.  The woman looks at me like I’m an idiot and says yes. She rings up my first lot and the Visa card is declined.  I tried again and she tried it....declined, declined, declined.  I then try another card and same thing. So I paid with my Amex and left.  Did get my 110 miles but was planning 5 transactions. I checked the balance on the cards and all say activated and ready to roll so I don’t know what’s up.    Will try again tomorrow.



That sounds extremely frustrating.  I think you posted earlier that they never charged the activation fee on those prepaid credit cards.  Could that be the reason they are being declined? Or maybe you need to wait a full 24 hours after activation?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> That sounds extremely frustrating.  I think you posted earlier that they never charged the activation fee on those prepaid credit cards.  Could that be the reason they are being declined? Or maybe you need to wait a full 24 hours after activation?


I called to check the balance and it says all are ready for use with the full amount on the card. It also says no pending transactions.  I even have the activation receipt that says 'success'.   At the time that I was trying to make the purchase I was just past the 24 hour mark.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Something is wonkier than usual for me right now and i can't quote, reply or tag anyone!!*

*Regarding the prepaid credit cards: We were at CDN Tire tonight buying floor mats for our awesome new car (sooo spiffy and fun!) because it seems outlandish to pay an extra $300 just so they have the name of the car on them. Stood in line for flippin EVER behind a couple trying desperately to buy a bunch of camping supplies with a handful of those cards, i would venture that out of the 15 or so they had that 2 worked. Manager eventually came over and said they had been a problem with the cards working ALL WEEK. Poor family ended up putting back about 1/2 of what they wanted while apologizing profusely to those of us behind them. I feel badly for those of you who are trying to get this to work in your favour and hope things clear up before the promo ends.*


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> Shell GC experience
> Spent $78 (+ $1300.00) to get 2300+ airmiles
> Drove an hour to the nearest Shell,
> plan was to buy 5 x $100 prepaid m/c my airmiles  and then use them to buy 5 x $100 Home Depot g/c with dh airmiles. and then repeat with DD airmiles and DS airmiles We are building a porch on the front of the house so planned to buy wood at Home Depot.
> First Shell bought 1x $100 m/c with Amex (yay) but she couldn't figure out how to activate any of the Home Depot gift cards, so left with 1 prepaid m/c
> Went to next shell 7 minutes away on Simcoe St North Oshawa, it's a tiny little booth, but they had the cards. Told the only attendant this is going to take a while so if customers come in to pay for gas I will step aside for them. OMG that booth was Tiny.......
> Used first prepaid m/c that I had just bought at the other store to buy 1 Home Depot card.
> Then I got flustered, and made a mistake bought 4 x 100 gift card on same transaction Drats!!!
> Recovered by making 3 more $100 transactions but spend limit was now $300 more than planned.
> Once purchased all the prepaid master cards (was able to use Amex here as well) tried to purchase the Home Depot Cards
> Well the prepaid m/c kept declining, so I called the number on the back of the card thinking maybe you have to activate them. It was just a recording, there is no way to speak to anyone. The prompt says to put the numbers in and when I did it says the cards are good to go so I couldn't figure out why they weren't working. I also had to borrow attendants phone as I left mine in the Car. Finally I read the fine print and it says can take up to 24 hours to activate!!!  You do not have to call to activate they activate automatically.
> I had already bought one prepaid m/c and it worked  so the attendant and I figured we would just wait a few minutes and he kept trying and sure enough eventually the prepaid m/c all went through.
> The process took over 2 hours because customers kept coming in and it is time consuming activating all the cards
> Started at 7:30 pm and finished at 9:45, all the restaurants that we like in the area were closed and we hadn't had dinner and we were still an hour away from home.
> DH was waiting in the car the whole time... I had no idea it would take this long.... his  car battery died because the key was in the wrong position and his window was open and it started to pour rain while we were waiting for CAA.. He had to drive home with a wet bottom, ah bless him.....
> Ended up eating McDonalds
> Gave the attendant a $25 gift card to Canadian Tire for being so helpful. He turned his air con off  everytime I called the m/c phone number because the air con was so loud I couldn't hear on the phone and the booth was stifling hot............
> He had called is boss at one point because he was having trouble activating one of the cards, then his boss kept calling him to ask him questions about me, his boss was very worried that someone I was going to defraud them. I gave him my name and phone number  address etc. He told me they aren't supposed to sell more than $500 worth of prepaid cards..... well I would just have had dh come in and buy $500 so that wouldn't have stopped me. LOL
> 
> 
> Things I learned,
> prepaid cards can take up to 24 hours to activate,
> don't get flustered and  purchase all the cards in one transactions,
> have lots of patience.
> Thanks to everyone for helping me on this forum!



Oh my god you are an angel.Well done Hon! 2 hours is a long time,,bless your hubby.
I am hoping to churn some cards this weekend and I appreciate all your advice.
I definitely need Home Depot ones. I got the quote for my Home Reno tonight,,,,
I had a little panic attack and then realized that everything is going to be alright and I can do this. 
I also hate making people wait behind me and have moved out of the way and let others pass me.
Best wishes with the new front porch.
Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

I was going to skip this Blue Friday but after work took another look at the flyer and noticed the pet food also included Pedigree dentistix and marrow bones (neither were pictured) - buy 3 get 100 AM. So off to Safeway i went. Spent $144 and got 540 AM. That was one of my better Blue Friday hauls!
My 1250 Mega Miles also posted this week so all in all a very good AM week


----------



## dancin Disney style

The things that wake me up in the night......is it possible that the cards I tried to use were declined because the purchase was $107 and the card was $100.   I thought that the $100 would come off and then I would just pay the $7    I'm going to head to the grocery store this morning and try to use the card again.


----------



## mkmommy

Thinking of going to California have not been in 15 years, and want a few Disneyland days, how many days is enough to see all the new things. (Solo Adult trip)

I see Airmiles only has 3 day tickets, do they ever have 5 day tickets?


----------



## westcoastminnie

mkmommy said:


> Thinking of going to California have not been in 15 years, and want a few Disneyland days, how many days is enough to see all the new things. (Solo Adult trip)
> 
> I see Airmiles only has 3 day tickets, do they ever have 5 day tickets?



Yes!  They are just waiting to be restocked right now. When they were last available they were 4295 miles.

I think 3 days can work, especially a solo trip, if you plan your days well and are somewhat familiar with the park. 1 day Disneyland + 1 day California Adventure and then the last day covering what you missed at either park. But 5 days are great if you want to take a more leisurely approach


----------



## Dylemma1

Bababear what Reno are you doing?
Donald My Hero Congrats on your new Car. We drive Toyotas and Subaru's, dh and both kids have Subaru's dd's is a 2000. We bought it for her for graduating, It had low km and no rust. She loves it..
 I wonder if we will every buy another car. We keep things until they are dead.... You get to a certain age and wonder will this be my last....car....pet....bbq...I joke and tell my dh next car will be self driving or will be able to fly...
Dancing Disney, not sure why your cards aren't working, I also paid $107 for my prepaid m/c then used them to buy $100 of Home Depot. I really hope you get that sorted, it is very frustrating.

For others, Don't forget the Shell Deal now ends tomorrow!!


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> Bababear what Reno are you doing?
> Donald My Hero Congrats on your new Car. We drive Toyotas and Subaru's, dh and both kids have Subaru's dd's is a 2000. We bought it for her for graduating, It had low km and no rust. She loves it..
> I wonder if we will every buy another car. We keep things until they are dead.... You get to a certain age and wonder will this be my last....car....pet....bbq...I joke and tell my dh next car will be self driving or will be able to fly...
> Dancing Disney, not sure why your cards aren't working, I also paid $107 for my prepaid m/c then used them to buy $100 of Home Depot. I really hope you get that sorted, it is very frustrating.
> 
> For others, Don't forget the Shell Deal now ends tomorrow!!



Hi hon
I have such a long list,,here is some of it..................long story short ---it is time for an home update and another son moved back home
scraping old stucco ceilings and painting
adding crown moulding
creating a new bedroom from and existing dining room (two new walls and new pocket door).
relocating some electrical.
Installing 4-5 new light fixtures.
removing carpet from living dining room and putting in ceramic plank flooring,,old baseboard may need to be replace.
upgrading old baseboard heaters
installing 6 new doors.
painting
I'd love to wave a wand and everything be done but their start date isn't till July.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Dylemma1

Bababear another son moved home...it's so hard for kids these days, I don't know how they can afford to live on their own.
Sounds like your are thinking outside the box making a dining room a bedroom, good for you.
We are also doing some unconventional things with our house.
We are planning on retiring in the next couple of years and live 7 months in Mexico, the safe part of Mexico, the Yucatan, lower crime rate than Toronto, and no drug cartels are there. Much cheaper than here and wonderful people.  A city of 1000000 people with Home Depot and Costco etc. The best tickets for the symphony are $17 CAD. Excellent medical.
 We have a big ole house so we are gong to divide it into 3 apartments rent 2 out and live in the 3rd for the 5 months we are here. To do that we need to put another washroom in the basement and drywall parts of the basement etc. We will start that in the fall.


----------



## isabellea

mkmommy said:


> Thinking of going to California have not been in 15 years, and want a few Disneyland days, how many days is enough to see all the new things. (Solo Adult trip)
> 
> I see Airmiles only has 3 day tickets, do they ever have 5 day tickets?



We went to DLR for the first time in April (just DH and I) and 3 days was plenty of time to see and do everything we wanted. Pixar Fest had just started but WOC was in refurb (only night show we missed). I think I would have been bored with 5 days in the parks. The parks are so close together that we hopped on day 1 and day 2. For day 3, we stayed at Disneyland because I had the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour booked in the morning and F! dining pkg for the evening.


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> Bababear another son moved home...it's so hard for kids these days, I don't know how they can afford to live on their own.
> Sounds like your are thinking outside the box making a dining room a bedroom, good for you.
> We are also doing some unconventional things with our house.
> We are planning on retiring in the next couple of years and live 7 months in Mexico, the safe part of Mexico, the Yucatan, lower crime rate than Toronto, and no drug cartels are there. Much cheaper than here and wonderful people.  A city of 1000000 people with Home Depot and Costco etc. The best tickets for the symphony are $17 CAD. Excellent medical.
> We have a big ole house so we are gong to divide it into 3 apartments rent 2 out and live in the 3rd for the 5 months we are here. To do that we need to put another washroom in the basement and drywall parts of the basement etc. We will start that in the fall.



Oh my 7 months in Mexico sounds wonderful, and the area and amenities sounds good too. I know so many people worry about affordable medical care being available when they retire.My dad bought/built and retired in Texas years ago and loved it.(Winter Texan). I just semi retired this past Feb. When I do fully retire my winter break away will most likely be a few trips down south, although there are a few place I'd like to visit around the world.
Converting your home into useable/rent generating space is a great way to supplement income in retirement. I feel so sorry for young people trying to find an affordable apt./home these days.
Well I am off to see about doubling up on some airmiles today.
Happy airmiles hunting everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi hon
> I have such a long list,,here is some of it..................long story short ---it is time for an home update and another son moved back home
> scraping old stucco ceilings and painting
> adding crown moulding
> creating a new bedroom from and existing dining room (two new walls and new pocket door).
> relocating some electrical.
> Installing 4-5 new light fixtures.
> removing carpet from living dining room and putting in ceramic plank flooring,,old baseboard may need to be replace.
> upgrading old baseboard heaters
> installing 6 new doors.
> painting
> I'd love to wave a wand and everything be done but their start date isn't till July.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


 My sister-in-law did the dining room/living room reno for my mother-in-law years ago. It worked very well for them for the years before she passed. It's hard when they boomerang back. We get used to our own space and quiet. But, that's what parents do.  



Dylemma1 said:


> Bababear another son moved home...it's so hard for kids these days, I don't know how they can afford to live on their own.
> Sounds like your are thinking outside the box making a dining room a bedroom, good for you.
> We are also doing some unconventional things with our house.
> We are planning on retiring in the next couple of years and live 7 months in Mexico, the safe part of Mexico, the Yucatan, lower crime rate than Toronto, and no drug cartels are there. Much cheaper than here and wonderful people.  A city of 1000000 people with Home Depot and Costco etc. The best tickets for the symphony are $17 CAD. Excellent medical.
> We have a big ole house so we are gong to divide it into 3 apartments rent 2 out and live in the 3rd for the 5 months we are here. To do that we need to put another washroom in the basement and drywall parts of the basement etc. We will start that in the fall.


 I love how you are thinking out of the box! Congratulations on a well-thought-out plan!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Success on the Visa card!!! I used it at the grocery store without a problem....except my groceries came to $96.


----------



## osully

dancin Disney style said:


> The things that wake me up in the night......is it possible that the cards I tried to use were declined because the purchase was $107 and the card was $100.   I thought that the $100 would come off and then I would just pay the $7    I'm going to head to the grocery store this morning and try to use the card again.


Yes this is why a prepaid cc would not work. I've only had one let me pay the balance at the store Hot Topic lol. (Disney Funko Pops!) 

I've noticed with those most stores don't let you use the card up and just pay the balance. You typically need to use them to buy something you can fully pay for with the prepaid cc. i.e. must be less than $100 incl taxes if your prepaid cc is $100


----------



## pigletto

I read an article today saying there is a huge issue with Visa transactions in Europe right now. I only skimmed the article but it was saying Visa is officially saying it’s a computing issue and not cyber terrorism. Regardless , maybe Visa is having issues here as well?

As for me .. great success with PC today. I spent $230 and earned $54 in PC points . I will cash out for groceries next week and pick up my first $100 in Disney gift cards. I am trying to get to $1000 in Disney gift cards by next May which should be doable . Now just to earn 3000 more airmiles to get one of our tickets !


----------



## pigletto

osully said:


> Yes this is why a prepaid cc would not work. I've only had one let me pay the balance at the store Hot Topic lol. (Disney Funko Pops!)
> 
> I've noticed with those most stores don't let you use the card up and just pay the balance. You typically need to use them to buy something you can fully pay for with the prepaid cc. i.e. must be less than $100 incl taxes if your prepaid cc is $100


What a fantastic deal for them ... that means you would almost always end up with a bit of an unused balance. Seems to be what they are going for .


----------



## bababear_50

I was able to use my mastercard to buy $500 worth of Home Depot cards --got 550 airmiles.
Picked up some stuff at Rexall--spent 55 dollars got 110 airmiles.
Long story short
Neighbour hit gas line 400 feet from my bedroom
Came home to massive response unit,blocking my home,,,,
Enbridge Gas trying to clamp gas line right now. My sons are safe,,they were sleeping at the time.
Almost didn't have a home to reno,,,
Life is precious.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Still not able to quote or tag anyone ....*

*Regarding prepaid Visa/MC/AMEX gift cards:*
*Simple way to use up those piddly amounts left from purchases that were less than the total on the card--- AMAZON ! You can keep a running balance on your account and add any amount you want to at any time onto one of their "gift cards". The Visa cards i get from doing surveys have expiry dates and when they get close I'll just dump the into my Amazon account and poof, no expiry date to worry about. I've been known to add less than a dollar *


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had issues trying to use the last few cents/dollars on the pre-paid Visa cards until finally a retailer told me this tip.  She said as long as I know the "exact" amount available on the pre-paid Visa, they set the debit machine for that amount only before running the pre-paid Visa card through.  Then the remaining balance can be paid with cash, debit, CC, etc.

It's been working beautifully!  I just have to either log-in or phone the #800 number and keep writing the current balance on my pre-paid Visa cards.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Still not able to quote or tag anyone ....*
> 
> *Regarding prepaid Visa/MC/AMEX gift cards:*
> *Simple way to use up those piddly amounts left from purchases that were less than the total on the card--- AMAZON ! You can keep a running balance on your account and add any amount you want to at any time onto one of their "gift cards". The Visa cards i get from doing surveys have expiry dates and when they get close I'll just dump the into my Amazon account and poof, no expiry date to worry about. I've been known to add less than a dollar *



That's an awesome tip!  I'll have to remember that if I run into trouble with the cards again.



bababear_50 said:


> I was able to use my mastercard to buy $500 worth of Home Depot cards --got 550 airmiles.
> Picked up some stuff at Rexall--spent 55 dollars got 110 airmiles.
> Long story short
> Neighbour hit gas line 400 feet from my bedroom
> Came home to massive response unit,blocking my home,,,,
> Enbridge Gas trying to clamp gas line right now. My sons are safe,,they were sleeping at the time.
> Almost didn't have a home to reno,,,
> Life is precious.
> Hugs Mel



   I'm glad everyone is all right!!  How scary that must have been for you!

We had that happen a few years ago only our neighbour was across the street and a few houses down from us.  He removed the old chain link fence and was digging post-holes for a new wooden fence.  Right on the same spots as the old fence so who knew he'd hit a gas line.  He was terrified.  I felt so bad for him.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mkmommy said:


> Thinking of going to California have not been in 15 years, and want a few Disneyland days, how many days is enough to see all the new things. (Solo Adult trip)
> 
> I see Airmiles only has 3 day tickets, do they ever have 5 day tickets?



My son and I did 3 days in Disneyland for the first time about 1 1/2 years ago.  It was great!  For us it was 3 full days.  From arriving before parking opening to late evening - no going back to the hotel for a break.  Our breaks were long lunches/dinners.

I recommend the World of Color Dessert Party.  I debated over spending the extra money versus fast-passes and finally purchased.  It was so nice to have seats to sit down for the show; alcoholic beverages and the desserts.  They gave us boxes (and water bottles!) to bring what we couldn't finish out with us.  My son loved his color changing glass. 

My favorite ride was Indiana Jones.  I could have done that over-and-over-and-over-and-over!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I had issues trying to use the last few cents/dollars on the pre-paid Visa cards until finally a retailer told me this tip.  She said as long as I know the "exact" amount available on the pre-paid Visa, they set the debit machine for that amount only before running the pre-paid Visa card through.  Then the remaining balance can be paid with cash, debit, CC, etc.
> 
> It's been working beautifully!  I just have to either log-in or phone the #800 number and keep writing the current balance on my pre-paid Visa cards.


That's what I have done in the past....and have already written the remaining amount on the card I used this morning.  DH gets Visa gift cards from work about every 6-8 months or so.  They are usually $200 or higher so I never spend the whole amount in one go.  After the first time that I had one of those cards and knew there was money left over but couldn't use it I called the number on the back and that person told me that I had to know the balance in order to use it.  From that point on I use a sharpie to write on the card.


Had another interesting Shell visit today. The one that wouldn't let me churn the Visa cards....they did today, but it was the same lady that sold me the Visa cards with no fee.  I bought two more from her and once again no fee.  The other store that was going to allow me to churn the cards....went in with the plan of using the Visa cards to buy a Telus mobility card for DD's phone and some Can Tire to use for gas.  I got the Telus card but the AM don't show on my receipt and the clerk claimed that was because I used the Visa to pay the $100 and paid the $13 balance with cash.  I've made notes and have put the receipt away to go after AM later on for that one.  

I might be buying a sofa from Home Outfitters and I will make a final decision tonight.  If I go ahead with it I will run back out to Shell to buy more Visa cards with DD's AM card and then churn them to HBC cards tomorrow.  Will also churn my Visa cards to HBC tomorrow.  I can, hopefully, end up with $1000 in HBC cards and 2200 AM.  Plus whatever I end up with from Amex(I've lost track) and the HBC rewards conversion to AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I was able to use my mastercard to buy $500 worth of Home Depot cards --got 550 airmiles.
> Picked up some stuff at Rexall--spent 55 dollars got 110 airmiles.
> Long story short
> Neighbour hit gas line 400 feet from my bedroom
> Came home to massive response unit,blocking my home,,,,
> Enbridge Gas trying to clamp gas line right now. My sons are safe,,they were sleeping at the time.
> Almost didn't have a home to reno,,,
> Life is precious.
> Hugs Mel


Holy cow...glad everyone is OK!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> I was able to use my mastercard to buy $500 worth of Home Depot cards --got 550 airmiles.
> Picked up some stuff at Rexall--spent 55 dollars got 110 airmiles.
> Long story short
> Neighbour hit gas line 400 feet from my bedroom
> Came home to massive response unit,blocking my home,,,,
> Enbridge Gas trying to clamp gas line right now. My sons are safe,,they were sleeping at the time.
> Almost didn't have a home to reno,,,
> Life is precious.
> Hugs Mel


 Sweet Niblets!  *lots of hugs*  Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## kitntrip

That's really strange about the prepaid visas. I work at Bed Bath & Beyond and we get those prepaid cards all the time. Our machines take whatever is left on the card and then the customer just pays the balance.


----------



## osully

Got 80 or so AM today at Sobeys for about $56 spent. Not as good as Metro 80 for $34 yesterday but I'll take it  

Need to reign in our spending as we are moving soon - trying to do as many of the AirMiles surveys as possible. And always do the surveys on the receipts. Would really like to win some grocery store gift cards!!

Going to do a no buy June, and no eat out June!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I was able to use my mastercard to buy $500 worth of Home Depot cards --got 550 airmiles.
> Picked up some stuff at Rexall--spent 55 dollars got 110 airmiles.
> Long story short
> Neighbour hit gas line 400 feet from my bedroom
> Came home to massive response unit,blocking my home,,,,
> Enbridge Gas trying to clamp gas line right now. My sons are safe,,they were sleeping at the time.
> Almost didn't have a home to reno,,,
> Life is precious.
> Hugs Mel


Yikes Mel !! Glad you are all ok.


----------



## Raimiette

About the pre-paid credit cards.  You need to know exactly how much is left on them.  If you know your purchase is more than is left on it, tell the teller the amount you want to charge to the card first.  Otherwise the card will be denied for lack of funds.  I'm pretty sure they inform the purchaser of this in their ridiculously large terms of service forms you get when you buy them.

I just keep a sticky with the amount left on them with the card so I  make sure to use all of it.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the well wishes everyone,,yep we are fine but it is a BIG reminder to call the Gas Company before you dig. 
This was a young couple and I feel very bad for them,,I think they are facing a fine. 
Definitely call before you dig!


On a positive note I was able to get another 500 in Home depot gift cards charged to my WestJet mastercard and got the airmiles too.
I now have enough to get some new light fixtures and some new door handles.
I do wish they promo was going longer though. The original end date of Sept 3 was toooooo good to be true.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Not much success with the gift cards, 5 stops over the week at 3 different stations. Machine not working twice at one, picked up 4 at one station, 1 at another which I returned to and was declined using a credit card with a pin, two pieces of government and a matching airmiles card.  Sent in negative feedback to Shell about the station on their website, really silly argument that it is due to fraud.  Overall, 550 airmiles so ok with promo in the end. Hoping Sobeys has a gc promo soon.

On the positive side, I'm loving the 4 cents off a litre which still goes til September.  We also received exclusive Shell email promos for June, titled "Take xxx bonus miles for a spin, xxxxxx". Daughter 2 fill-ups 25 am, dh and I 100 am for 4 fill-ups.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

There is a new subdivision being built near my house and in it is a brand new Shell station! There are only like 2 in the whole municipality!  Are these air miles offers at Shell typically advertised in store or via air miles? I just want to make sure I know where/how to find them, IF they will even be offering them in Halifax.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> There is a new subdivision being built near my house and in it is a brand new Shell station! There are only like 2 in the whole municipality!  Are these air miles offers at Shell typically advertised in store or via air miles? I just want to make sure I know where/how to find them, IF they will even be offering them in Halifax.



Hi Hon
Keep an eye on the airmiles web site and also here

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/offers-and-promotions.html

Others may have some other suggestions
Hugs Mel


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Hello everyone! I'm just starting to really pay attention to my airmile collecting - even considering changing my mastercard to the BMO airmiles credit card. I've been reading through this thread and I was wondering, do you collect "cash" or "dream" or both? Is it easier or faster to collect one vs the other?


----------



## osully

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Hello everyone! I'm just starting to really pay attention to my airmile collecting - even considering changing my mastercard to the BMO airmiles credit card. I've been reading through this thread and I was wondering, do you collect "cash" or "dream" or both? Is it easier or faster to collect one vs the other?



Welcome! You collect dream and cash miles at the same rate. X per whatever dollar spent at each sponsor, or X bonus miles for purchase of X for example.

You can do whatever % you like. 50% dream, 50% cash. 30% dream, 70% cash. Etc. That's how the miles will post to your account regardless of how they are earned. 

I personally collect 100% dream right now as I am saving my AM for items I can redeem with dream miles only. Flights, hotel stay, and Universal Orlando tickets (already have my Disney World tickets).

I was doing 20% cash 80% dream for a while so every now and then I could redeem for $10 off at Shell, $10 off at Sobeys (to use a promo coupon), or $10 Starbucks e-giftcard, however when we decided we were going to go to WDW again late 2019 & stay in an offsite hotel that I can book via AirMiles, I changed to 100% dream.


----------



## osully

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Hello everyone! I'm just starting to really pay attention to my airmile collecting - even considering changing my mastercard to the BMO airmiles credit card. I've been reading through this thread and I was wondering, do you collect "cash" or "dream" or both? Is it easier or faster to collect one vs the other?


I see in your signature too you are planning a 2018 or 2019 trip to WDW - if that's the case I would say go 100% dream so you can earn and redeem for WDW or UO tickets!


----------



## osully

As of today I've earned Onyx for next year. It is showing the total earned this year including the MM 1250 bonus though?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone,,yep we are fine but it is a BIG reminder to call the Gas Company before you dig.
> This was a young couple and I feel very bad for them,,I think they are facing a fine.
> Definitely call before you dig!
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Yep...big fine for cutting the gas line.   Plus you pay the fire dept and if you cut the line past your metre you pay for all the gas too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Hello everyone! I'm just starting to really pay attention to my airmile collecting - even considering changing my mastercard to the BMO airmiles credit card. I've been reading through this thread and I was wondering, do you collect "cash" or "dream" or both? Is it easier or faster to collect one vs the other?


*HI!I'm so glad you've decided to join the hunt *

*I do my best to keep the first post up-to-date with direct links to the current flyers and I change the title of the thread to point you to where the first sightings of the deals for the upcoming week appears.*

*It's the perfect time to switch your MC to the BMO Airmiles one because they are currently giving 2X the base miles with even the basic no-fee card. You'll want to take a bit of time and decide what it is you want to do with the miles once you earn them, are you going to cash them in for e-vouchers and/or use them for instant redemption at sponsor stores (95 cash miles =$10) OR are you going to save them up to redeem for something a tad more tangible? Our account is set at 100% dream simply because of how we like to use the miles & I'll switch to cash if there is a special promo that will require me to use cash miles. We have used our miles for things ranging from flights (not always the best deal) to rental cars, an awesome sound bar for our TV, Disney & Universal tickets, stay at a spa on Vancouver Island, weekend getaway in Toronto, just got a set of tickets for Ripley's Aquarium in Toronto and I currently have my eye on a stand mixer.*

*The rate you earn the miles is the same, doesn't matter which "account" they get deposited into. Our rule of thumb is never buy anything strictly for miles and we aim for at LEAST a 1:1 ratio on items that do have miles. I keep a running list of items that we use on my "watch for a sale" list and stock up when we can (huge stash of TP under our bed currently and a massive hoard of granola bars from last week at Metro!)*

*Don't be afraid to jump in and ask questions and be sure to share the results of your hunting trips, both the good and the epic failures, we love to help each other out!*


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Thank you Jacqueline! I will definitely keep an eye on the first post. I agree with your comment about avoiding the tempation to buy something strictly for the airmiles..in the end its money I would never have spent, so I wouldn't be saving anything. 
So far I have been making sure to only gas up at Shell - I use the Vpower gas (15x points), and I check my offers through Sobeys regularly. 

I do have one other question - there's a BMO Airmiles Mastercard and at Sobeys I saw an ad for the BMO Airmiles Sobeys Mastercard. I haven't been able to find a difference between the two - do you know if there is one (or several)?

Thank you! I'm looking forward to the hunt!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Thank you Jacqueline! I will definitely keep an eye on the first post. I agree with your comment about avoiding the tempation to buy something strictly for the airmiles..in the end its money I would never have spent, so I wouldn't be saving anything.
> So far I have been making sure to only gas up at Shell - I use the Vpower gas (15x points), and I check my offers through Sobeys regularly.
> 
> I do have one other question - there's a BMO Airmiles Mastercard and at Sobeys I saw an ad for the BMO Airmiles Sobeys Mastercard. I haven't been able to find a difference between the two - do you know if there is one (or several)?
> 
> Thank you! I'm looking forward to the hunt!!


*Here's the info about the BMO Airmiles Mastercard promo that's on right now:*
*BMO AM Mastercard Promo*
*I just did a brief scan of the info on the Sobeys card and i'm not sure what the benefit is to this card over the other one (but it is rather late  )*
*Sobeys Mastercard*

*We have the basic BMO Mastercard as well as the AMEX Platinum Airmiles card. The AMEX is our primary card because it earns us more miles and we use the MC only where the other isn't accepted. Check into both cards because they both often have sign-up bonus offers and even upgrading your current card will allow you to get the bonus (i think the current BMO MC offer is 500 AM)*


----------



## osully

I have the Sobeys AM Mastercard and the difference was that you got 1 AM per $20 spent everywhere, but 2AM per $20 spent at Sobeys. For me that was a good bonus as we mainly shop at Sobeys. 

There was also a bonus on sign up when I switched but I did not get the bonus as I was already a BMO Mastercard user. I think on that promo they were also offering 3 AM per $20 spent for 3 months or something. So a pretty good deal. Again I did not get that because in BMO MC's eyes I was an existing customer. 

Now just in the past month they are giving 2 AM per $20 spent at any sponsor though.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

osully said:


> I have the Sobeys AM Mastercard and the difference was that you got 1 AM per $20 spent everywhere, but 2AM per $20 spent at Sobeys. For me that was a good bonus as we mainly shop at Sobeys.
> 
> There was also a bonus on sign up when I switched but I did not get the bonus as I was already a BMO Mastercard user. I think on that promo they were also offering 3 AM per $20 spent for 3 months or something. So a pretty good deal. Again I did not get that because in BMO MC's eyes I was an existing customer.
> 
> Now just in the past month they are giving 2 AM per $20 spent at any sponsor though.



That's what was puzzling me....now that they are giving 2 AM per $20 spent on all purchases with participating companies, there doesn't seem to be any difference between the Sobey's BMO Airmiles MC and the regular BMO Airmiles MC. Wish I had joined when the promo was 3 AM!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would just get the BMO World Elite Air Miles mastercard. You earn 1 mile for every $10 in purchases, regardless of the vendor.  And charge everything to that card!  Even if I buy $20 of gas, I charge it and then go home and make the $20 MC payment right away. It's a very easy way to earn hundreds of miles per month without even trying


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would just get the BMO World Elite Air Miles mastercard. You earn 1 mile for every $10 in purchases, regardless of the vendor.  And charge everything to that card!  Even if I buy $20 of gas, I charge it and then go home and make the $20 MC payment right away. It's a very easy way to earn hundreds of miles per month without even trying



I wish I could - my credit rating is great but I don't make $80 000 per year


----------



## bgula

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I wish I could - my credit rating is great but I don't make $80 000 per year



I don't make ANYWHERE near $80000 - I mean ANYWHERE, but they sent me a personalized offer.  It's a great card other than the $170 they charge for the main & supplementary card every year.  We do earn a lot of AM with it.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

bgula said:


> I don't make ANYWHERE near $80000 - I mean ANYWHERE, but they sent me a personalized offer.  It's a great card other than the $170 they charge for the main & supplementary card every year.  We do earn a lot of AM with it.



Good to know! Have you been with them long? Maybe they offered it to you because you are a long-time customer?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

You were mentioning gas at shell. One thing to do is split you fill ups into min fuel to get miles. Shell gives one mile per fillup think min 15 l or something plus bonus for premium fuel.  Use their coupons to up this and don’t by be afraid to stop. Move pumps and resume. Better yet find ways to get shell gift cards from retailers giving you air miles deal and then use for gas at shell Or Canadian tire. The miles you get on filling are minimal. You need to work the gift card credit card deals to get serious points


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> You were mentioning gas at shell. One thing to do is split you fill ups into min fuel to get miles. Shell gives one mile per fillup think min 15 l or something plus bonus for premium fuel.  Use their coupons to up this and don’t by be afraid to stop. Move pumps and resume. Better yet find ways to get shell gift cards from retailers giving you air miles deal and then use for gas at shell Or Canadian tire. The miles you get on filling are minimal. You need to work the gift card credit card deals to get serious points



They have coupons??? Where do I find those? Thank you for the tip


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Brandilovesdisney said:


> They have coupons??? Where do I find those? Thank you for the tip


One way of getting Shell coupons is through Sobey's/Safeway - usually after $150 total grocery purchase you get a coupon with your purchase for "cents off a litre".  It varies, I have gotten everything from 3 cents off to 7 cents off.  It also depends on your participating stores so you might have to make a few phone calls before going to the store.  

MegaMiles and the other promotions also come with Shell coupons, usually.  

Keep an eye on this thread, someone will bring it up!    We are happy to help!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*DANG the Duck fell asleep on the job last week -- missed updating the Rexall flyer & providing my thoughts (actually truth be told if i DID sleep i wouldn't have missed it ... very tired Ducky right now) Links are active & current in the first post now.*

*Luckily the threshold offer on the weekend was for a $50 spend and the one i have in my LnG offers is only $40 and if we get an email coupon (should come at some point today or tomorrow) that $40 will net 120 compared to the 100. There are the standard piddly bonus miles on Rexall brand product and the Proctor & Gamble products. If you're needing those products anyway you'll be increasing your return. Use coupons on the P & G items and save some cash as well. *

*Proctor & Gamble coupons to print & use at Rexall*

@Brandilovesdisney Rexall is a GREAT store to shop at if you need an immediate boost in miles since they post within 24 hours (including the weekend) They also have regular coupons for bonus miles and links will appear here for you to snag & use. If you aren't already signed up for their Load n Go offers, follow the links in the first post to do that! They aren't targeted anymore but you will often get a threshold spend offer. You can safely ignore the wording on their coupons that state they can't be combined because they will stack.


----------



## kerreyn

Rexall coupon, spend $40 get 60AM, Monday - Thursday.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jun4/June4COUPON-4060-ROC.pdf


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

I don't have a Rexall anywhere near me...I'm in NB


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had another awesome hunting trip at Metro this week!*

*2 containers of B & J ice cream, 2 boxes of ice cream on a stick & 2 tubs of Becel vegan margarine $4.99 ea - $29.94 = 60 AM*
*2 boxes of irresistible ice cream on a stick $4.99 ea - $9.98 = 10 AM*
*Loaded threshold offer spend $50 get 25 AM*
*Pretax total $79.10 snagged 99 AM plus whatever we'll get for using the AMEX *
*I've mentioned before that hubby has trouble with commercially baked bread & he also can't eat cereal anymore (don't recommend getting older if you can avoid it  ) so has been eating the store baked cheese bread for breakie over the last year or so. The price on that stuff jumped to $6.49 a loaf and that barely makes it 5 days. SO ...part of the "aakkk we need to buy a car sooner than we expected to" agreement was that i would start baking all of his bread, it's cheaper and tastes better. This translated to a LOT of time in the kitchen and some aching arms on my part since we don't have a decent mixer .... YET. I just ordered this bad boy thru Airmiles and told myself it's completely FREE because it "cost" me 3,000 miles, you know,  the miles from the StB and MM promos paid for it!!!*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just ordered this bad boy thru Airmiles and told myself it's completely FREE because it "cost" me 3,000 miles, you know,  the miles from the StB and MM promos paid for it!!!*
> *View attachment 327269*



Very nice!  It's on my "someday" list!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell Jun 4 to Sep 2 promo is up on Shell's website:

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> So the revised Shell Jun 4 to Sep 2 promo is up on Shell's website:
> 
> 3 bonus miles when you spend $5 in-store for GTA and a few other areas
> Each area/province seems different so I'll just post the link.
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html


*OOOH ... our Shell is finally on the list! Now it's not as good as the current deal but there are a few of the items that are somewhat decent offers!*

* Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any Magnum Bar for $3.99. Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any 2 Doritos (Small Bag size). Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer.  Maximum 5 transactions per day*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Mileswith the purchase of any 2 Hershey Crunchers or Tubes. Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day. (i am addicted to these things!!)*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Mileswith the purchase of any 3 Gatorade 710 ml for $5. Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day. *
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any 2 Red Bull 250ml beverages for $4.50. Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day.*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any 2 Perrier or San Pellegrino 500ml for $3.00). Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day.*


----------



## bgula

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Good to know! Have you been with them long? Maybe they offered it to you because you are a long-time customer?



Nope, I don't bank with them or any other major bank.  No idea why they offered it to me.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

My Onyx card showed up in the mail today....it looks very similar to my BMO Air Miles card actually.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Hey Toronto Airmilers - Any recommendations on a Toronto Pearson hotel I can book with AM?  Something with an airport shuttle with ability to walk to restaurants or mall?  Will have a layover with my daughter as she embarks on her trip to Sri Lanka.  I do have a place we can stay in downtown Toronto for free, so not sure if I should book Porter or WJ with my AM, but not sure it's worth the hassle to take the express train to and from Pearson.  Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *We had another awesome hunting trip at Metro this week!*
> 
> *2 containers of B & J ice cream, 2 boxes of ice cream on a stick & 2 tubs of Becel vegan margarine $4.99 ea - $29.94 = 60 AM*
> *2 boxes of irresistible ice cream on a stick $4.99 ea - $9.98 = 10 AM*
> *Loaded threshold offer spend $50 get 25 AM*
> *Pretax total $79.10 snagged 99 AM plus whatever we'll get for using the AMEX *
> *I've mentioned before that hubby has trouble with commercially baked bread & he also can't eat cereal anymore (don't recommend getting older if you can avoid it  ) so has been eating the store baked cheese bread for breakie over the last year or so. The price on that stuff jumped to $6.49 a loaf and that barely makes it 5 days. SO ...part of the "aakkk we need to buy a car sooner than we expected to" agreement was that i would start baking all of his bread, it's cheaper and tastes better. This translated to a LOT of time in the kitchen and some aching arms on my part since we don't have a decent mixer .... YET. I just ordered this bad boy thru Airmiles and told myself it's completely FREE because it "cost" me 3,000 miles, you know,  the miles from the StB and MM promos paid for it!!!*
> *View attachment 327269*



I thought you were going to say you bought a bread machine. Easy way to make bread without the time consuming effort. I need a mixer will have to look into the one you found.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I thought you were going to say you bought a bread machine. Easy way to make bread without the time consuming effort. I need a mixer will have to look into the one you found.


*If it was only bread i needed to make, perhaps, but hubby also can't eat commercially prepared pasta so i make that as well!! Plus a ton of other things that this new mixer will make so much easier. Our kitchen is small so i don't have very much room to store "one-trick-pony" appliances. Must admit I was tempted to upgrade to THIS mixer though since it comes with attachments to make pasta & ice cream!(until i watched the video and saw how painfully slow the pasta thing is and how many tiny parts would need to be cleaned, I'll stick to my hand cranker  )*
**

*If you're interested in the mixer you should pop over to the Cuisinart website, they have great youtube videos for all of their products.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH, i just noticed something about the threshold spend offers at Rexall (both email coupon AND LnG offer) ... this week they are valid from YESTERDAY thru til Thursday and here i was waiting till tomorrow or Thursday to get all the things on my growing "wait till a good threshold offer pops up" list!!*


----------



## DucksDad

Days In the Sun said:


> So the revised Shell Jun 4 to Sep 2 promo is up on Shell's website:
> 
> 3 bonus miles when you spend $5 in-store for GTA and a few other areas
> Each area/province seems different so I'll just post the link.
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html



Just a heads up on this, I interpreted this as a scaled back version of the 5 AMs for every $5 spent to now be 3AMs per $5 when I first saw it.

On second reading (and looking at the Shell site) I think this is just 3 AMs per transaction over $5.  So if you buy a $50 gift card you would only get 3 AMs, not 30 AMs.  (Hope I’m wrong)


----------



## kerreyn

Got an email from Shell with a targeted offer, if we fill up (min. 25L) at Shell twice in June, we'll get 100AM's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DucksDad said:


> Just a heads up on this, I interpreted this as a scaled back version of the 5 AMs for every $5 spent to now be 3AMs per $5 when I first saw it.
> 
> On second reading (and looking at the Shell site) I think this is just 3 AMs per transaction over $5.  So if you buy a $50 gift card you would only get 3 AMs, not 30 AMs.  (Hope I’m wrong)


*I find this a tad confusing myself (this is nothing new though  ) -- when you look at the fine print for the individual offers it has a maximum per transaction listed but there isn't one with the "threshold spend" ... so is it a total of 3 AM or 3 AM for every $5.00  They all say they can be combined with each other .. i think someone needs to take one for the team and buy the following items:*

*1 magnum frozen treat (too dang yummy!) $3.99 = 10 AM*
*2 Hershey tube (cause YUMMY) - not sure of price but usually around $2 = 10 AM*
*2 Perrier (to counteract all the sugar  ) $3.00 = 10 AM*
*This should come in around $10 and give you 30 AM for the products and either 3 or 6 AM for the threshold spend!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Got an email from Shell with a targeted offer, if we fill up (min. 25L) at Shell twice in June, we'll get 100AM's.


*Good grief, just got this offer as well but we have to fill up THREE times ... remember the new car?? A FIT that came with a full tank ... we *might* fill up a total of 3 times in a normal month and it only holds 40 L  this is NOT happening for us  *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I find this a tad confusing myself (this is nothing new though  ) -- when you look at the fine print for the individual offers it has a maximum per transaction listed but there isn't one with the "threshold spend" ... so is it a total of 3 AM or 3 AM for every $5.00  They all say they can be combined with each other .. i think someone needs to take one for the team and buy the following items:*
> 
> *1 magnum frozen treat (too dang yummy!) $3.99 = 10 AM*
> *2 Hershey tube (cause YUMMY) - not sure of price but usually around $2 = 10 AM*
> *2 Perrier (to counteract all the sugar  ) $3.00 = 10 AM*
> *This should come in around $10 and give you 30 AM for the products and either 3 or 6 AM for the threshold spend!*



Come on Captain Donald
Take one for our team
Lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Come on Captain Donald
> Take one for our team
> Lol
> Hugs Mel


*Well .... hubby doesn't like Shell for gas (and the one here is stupid hard to get to) BUT when i'm in Toronto on Thursday there is one that's *kinda* within walking distance of my route from the hospital to Union station  It's also a pretty big one so they should have all of the things i would like to buy ... after the 20 minute walk from the hospital I'll be ready for the ice cream .. and then i can eat the candy & drink the perrier on the GO train on my way to meet hubby. OOOH I can also hit up any number of Rexalls on my walk! Challenge accepted!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hey Toronto Airmilers - Any recommendations on a Toronto Pearson hotel I can book with AM?  Something with an airport shuttle with ability to walk to restaurants or mall?  Will have a layover with my daughter as she embarks on her trip to Sri Lanka.  I do have a place we can stay in downtown Toronto for free, so not sure if I should book Porter or WJ with my AM, but not sure it's worth the hassle to take the express train to and from Pearson.  Thanks!


If you want to stay at the airport there is very little that you can walk to.  The hotel strip is literally hotels and gas stations and offices....it's an industrial area.  There are a few random places like Timmie's or McD's.  Some of the larger hotels have restaurants.  There is no mall or shopping.   You would have to take a taxi to get to a mall and the closest is probably Sherway Gardens.

The UP Express on the other hand is very cheap, quick and easy to use.   You didn't say how much time you have to spend in the city but if it's a full day or more I would stay downtown.   

As to Porter or WJ.....if you are staying downtown use Porter.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *Good grief, just got this offer as well but we have to fill up THREE times ... remember the new car?? A FIT that came with a full tank ... we *might* fill up a total of 3 times in a normal month and it only holds 40 L  this is NOT happening for us  *



I got it, but I need to fill up 5 times!  I've received it a couple of times now and needed 4 fill ups, since I used it, I guess they upped it. This time of year we often go to my parents' house, and that's an almost 3 hour drive, so we will manage (even if I need to do a few small fills).


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Good grief, just got this offer as well but we have to fill up THREE times ... remember the new car?? A FIT that came with a full tank ... we *might* fill up a total of 3 times in a normal month and it only holds 40 L  this is NOT happening for us  *




I drive a VW Touareg (100L tank) - I'll be able to fill it up twice.  I believe I have a couple of .04/lt off coupons to use at Shell too, hopefully they'll stack.


----------



## kerreyn

star72232 said:


> I got it, but I need to fill up 5 times!  I've received it a couple of times now and needed 4 fill ups, since I used it, I guess they upped it. This time of year we often go to my parents' house, and that's an almost 3 hour drive, so we will manage (even if I need to do a few small fills).



I usually only go to Shell if there's a good deal for Air Miles.  I find Safeway cheaper out here (YYC), and I usually get some good cents off per litre coupons when I get groceries at Safeway to use.


----------



## Days In the Sun

DucksDad said:


> Just a heads up on this, I interpreted this as a scaled back version of the 5 AMs for every $5 spent to now be 3AMs per $5 when I first saw it.
> 
> On second reading (and looking at the Shell site) I think this is just 3 AMs per transaction over $5.  So if you buy a $50 gift card you would only get 3 AMs, not 30 AMs.  (Hope I’m wrong)



It's your second thought unfortunately, I'll edit the above post so it's clear.
 Your $50 gift card would be 5 base miles plus 3 bonus miles = 8 am.
 A $25 gift card would be 2 base miles plus 3 bonus miles = 5 am


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We received the shell offer as well this month...but we have to fill up 4 times   The last 2 months I have had the offer of three fills....I guess they wanted to make it a little harder for us.  I won't be able to make this one...even with both my car and the kiddos car...his car is great on gas...and I only fiill up 2x a month.  Oh well...maybe they will offer me 3 next month


----------



## ottawamom

We got the 4 fill-ups for 100AM. I've enlisted the help of my two DS. One is on business in Montreal (driving) so he should be good for two fill-ups. DH is working from home more and more so we only fill our own vehicles every couple of weeks.

The way I explained it to DS was he could get one AM with a fill up at Shell (on his card) or he could help us and I would shop at Metro using his card and more than make up for his missing AM. Does your daughter have a car Donald? Maybe she could help.


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't get the Shell offer! Must be because I could actually do it this month  Oh well. I have been going to Petro and using my RBC card to get money off and earn points. Not sure how to use the points but I'll figure that out later I guess.


----------



## damo

We got 2 fill ups for 100 AM.  We haven't used Shell much lately, so I imagine that is why.


----------



## osully

Dang! I really want these easy Shell offers. My husband drives a lot so we usually fill up once a week at least. Our tank is around 35L though.


----------



## osully

Also - I'm nervous. I've been stalking the AM hotels for a November 2019 trip. I swear I was able to find the Doubletree Disney Springs in February 9 nights but on the weekend it disappeared from the hotel options. I now can't find rates for it later than December 2018. 

Has this happened to anyone?

I've been using February 2018 rates to estimate and these are my options. February and November, oddly, are low crowd levels. 

Doubletree Disney Springs - just under 17K AM, no fees, and we won't be parking. It's one of the Disney Springs Official Hotels. 
Delta Lake Buena Vista - this is the nicest one but cheapest on points for the features I want. Not Disney Springs Official but very close to Disney Springs. Free shuttle to the parks etc. Around 12K for 9 nights, no fees. 
Best Western Lake Buena Vista - just under 13K AM, no fees, and is a Disney Springs Official Hotel too. Not as nice of a hotel but super close to DS too.


----------



## Silvermist999

Didn't get the Shell gas offer.  We spend way too much at Shell already, too easy for us with two vehicles that use V Power gasoline.  Half a tank today cost me $50, sadly.


----------



## ebharris

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hey Toronto Airmilers - Any recommendations on a Toronto Pearson hotel I can book with AM?  Something with an airport shuttle with ability to walk to restaurants or mall?  Will have a layover with my daughter as she embarks on her trip to Sri Lanka.  I do have a place we can stay in downtown Toronto for free, so not sure if I should book Porter or WJ with my AM, but not sure it's worth the hassle to take the express train to and from Pearson.  Thanks!



I am not from Toronto, but we were there in November for a wedding and can't tell you how EASY the UP train was to use. Truly. Very easy, very efficient. We took it downtown from the airport, used Uber or walked to get around downtown, and then when we were ready to go back to the airport we walked to Union Station and took the UP to the airport. Hope that helps!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-7-to-13/all

Foodland Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-7-to-13/all
Maple Leaf Meats Schneiders Meats
Hamburgers/ Hot dogs
Prime Strips and Nuggets
buy 2 get 50 airmiles

Villagio Bread
 buy 3 get 30 airmiles

Tropicana Juice
Buy 3 get 25 airmiles

Sun chips/rolled Gold etc
buy 4 get 20 airmiles


Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-7-to-13/all
Ice Cream and Pizza
buy 2 get 30 bonus airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Foodland here I come. I will stop in at Sobeys and Metro for a few small things as well.  Not the road trip of years gone by but a good one for what we've experienced here in Ontario recently. Combining this with Rexall it should be a decent week hunting.


----------



## motherof5

kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday shop is done - spent $181, earned 609 air miles. Not bad, not the best, but I’ll take it. That will give me enough for another 6 travel vouchers, but I’ll wait til I have enough for 10 before ordering another round.


How do you do this?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic is a bust for the most part.  Hopefully Lawton's will have a good week and My Offers are better than they have been.  Might be another Super Store week!


----------



## ottawamom

Are Maple Leaf and Schneiders the same company when it comes to loaded offers. I have a loaded offer for Schneiders Country Naturals burgers which in the Foodland flyer are referred to as Maple Leaf Country Naturals. The items pictured are the same (one is Angus burger the other is regular but I'm not worried about that aspect). If they treat them the same then I can get a few extra AM purchasing them.


----------



## Spotthecat

Donald - my hero said:


> *Good grief, just got this offer as well but we have to fill up THREE times ... remember the new car?? A FIT that came with a full tank ... we *might* fill up a total of 3 times in a normal month and it only holds 40 L  this is NOT happening for us  *



The one we got was to fill up FOUR times in a month. Ok, we have 2 cars, but still...sheesh!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok, about Shell, we've NEVER not once filled up there with either card, hubby doesn't like the gas (don't ask me why, why fight that?!?!) and it's hard to get to anyway. We went there ONCE during the MM LAST year to get some propane because nothing else was open when it just ran out and only had the one card then. This offer came for the new card only ... and 3 fill-ups?? What a stupid offer for a card that has never been used there!*

*OH well, on a really exciting note look what came this morning!!!! (and no i did NOT intentionally place my  tea mug & refillable mug in the picture, honest ) I only ordered this on MONDAY! Sad thing is i Literally have no flour in the house so i can't take it for a test drive*
*



*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok, about Shell, we've NEVER not once filled up there with either card, hubby doesn't like the gas (don't ask me why, why fight that?!?!) and it's hard to get to anyway. We went there ONCE during the MM LAST year to get some propane because nothing else was open when it just ran out and only had the one card then. This offer came for the new card only ... and 3 fill-ups?? What a stupid offer for a card that has never been used there!*
> 
> *OH well, on a really exciting note look what came this morning!!!! (and no i did NOT intentionally place my  tea mug & refillable mug in the picture, honest ) I only ordered this on MONDAY! Sad thing is i Literally have no flour in the house so i can't take it for a test drive*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome, looks like you're going to have fun!


----------



## kerreyn

motherof5 said:


> How do you do this?



Safeway/Sobey's has "Blue Friday" out west every 4-5 weeks (generally).  It's a good time to extra air miles, but only worth it if you're going to use what you buy. When I say 'out west', it's my understanding that BC, AB, SK, MB and Thunder Bay are included on Blue Friday.  

Where do you live?  They're starting to do some limited offers in eastern Canada, and this thread is a good source for that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have a loaded offer (Sobeys/Foodland) for the Maple Leaf prime chicken burgers, strips or nuggets (frozen, 750 g) -> same ones in the Foodland flyer.  15 bonus miles.

The flyers says purchase 2 and get 50 bonus miles.  Will I also get 30 bonus miles (15 app bonus miles x 2 boxes), or just 15 bonus miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Are Maple Leaf and Schneiders the same company when it comes to loaded offers. I have a loaded offer for Schneiders Country Naturals burgers which in the Foodland flyer are referred to as Maple Leaf Country Naturals. The items pictured are the same (one is Angus burger the other is regular but I'm not worried about that aspect). If they treat them the same then I can get a few extra AM purchasing them.





Disney Addicted said:


> I have a loaded offer (Sobeys/Foodland) for the Maple Leaf prime chicken burgers, strips or nuggets (frozen, 750 g) -> same ones in the Foodland flyer.  15 bonus miles.
> 
> The flyers says purchase 2 and get 50 bonus miles.  Will I also get 30 bonus miles (15 app bonus miles x 2 boxes), or just 15 bonus miles?



*Yes, you *should* get the loaded offer for the burgers as well because they are the same company. You'll only get this bonus ONCE though so just the 15 miles on top of the 50 from the flyer, offers loaded to your card are once & done.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer update time (anyone else think they get a tad too excited for Wednesday to roll around  ) Links are active in the first post and here's the ones not already in the thread courtesy of Mel *
*Sobeys:*
***In the Ontario flyer *

*buy $50 gift card for BassPro, Cabela's or Life Experiences get 75 AM*
*cheesestrings $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Dempster Bagels $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Spend $10 on Sensations baking products get 15 AM *
*Dare cookies ranging from $1.99 - $4.99 buy 5 get 25 AM*
*Jumbo size cereal $6.99 buy 5 get 100 AM (do you guys eat more cereal than the rest of the country, this is a common offer?!?)*
*Bunch of offers that come in at just under or just over the 1:1 ratio along with a BUNCH of epically bad ones -plastic wrap is $3 buy 2 get 2 AM. If you're buying the products already not bad, but sure not worth just getting for miles!*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Buy $50 BassPro GC get 75 AM*
*Cheesestrings $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Beggin strips $2.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Beneful dry dog food $6.49 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Western Flyer*

*Fresh mozzarella starting at $6.49 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Coke product $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*SMart water $1.99 buy 3 get 10 AM*
*SURPRISE .. blood glucose monitor has 2 choices this week to get your 200 AM*
*I'm not seeing much else, pay back for last week's Blue Friday *
*Foodland*
*** Ontario one item missing from Mel - Maple Leaf cold meats $5.99 buy 2 get 30 AM -- this might be worth a drive for us once we add in some pretzels and depending on the ingredient list for the burgers some of those as well (i think i can see the dangerous word garlic)!*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*holy bad offers Batman - ice cubes $2.99 buy 3 get 5 AM*
*yeah, sorry gang, not looking good for you here *
*Early peek at Rexall - hard to look at but this link will still work with better image by tomorrow night*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Monday June 11th ONLY the Head to Toe offer, not as good as usual spend $40 get 60 AM*
*Fri-Sun spend $30 get $10 gift card*
*buy your Bass Pro gift card here and get a $10 Rexall gift card*
*WOW other than that just a bunch of piddly offers, better to go either today or tomorrow and use the 2 threshold offers!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, just a heads up your link for the Rexall flyer above goes to Foodland Atlantic.


----------



## motherof5

kerreyn said:


> Safeway/Sobey's has "Blue Friday" out west every 4-5 weeks (generally).  It's a good time to extra air miles, but only worth it if you're going to use what you buy. When I say 'out west', it's my understanding that BC, AB, SK, MB and Thunder Bay are included on Blue Friday.
> 
> Where do you live?  They're starting to do some limited offers in eastern Canada, and this thread is a good source for that.


MA.  So it doesn't work for me.  Thanks though


----------



## kerreyn

motherof5 said:


> MA.  So it doesn't work for me.  Thanks though




You're in Massachusetts? Air Miles is Canadian.


----------



## disneybound08

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> My Onyx card showed up in the mail today....it looks very similar to my BMO Air Miles card actually.


Haha I totally agree, I may have accidentally tried to pay with my airmiles once because I thought it was my credit card


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Jacqueline, just a heads up your link for the Rexall flyer above goes to Foodland Atlantic.


*Ooopsie -- that's what i get for having 4 tabs open when i do the updates -- 1 with the first post, one with the new post I'm making, one with the flyers and one to double check what offers have already been mentioned  . I fixed it up now, thanks for the heads-up!!*


----------



## isabellea

Tomorrow is my day off and I think I will drive to Foodland for the first time since November. Offers haven't been good enough for me to do the 1h drive to ON (2h total of driving). I was thinking of bringing all our ice packs and an isotherm bag to buy the frozen offers for 50AM. I wonder which ones will keep frozen the longest? Any suggestion?


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok, about Shell, we've NEVER not once filled up there with either card, hubby doesn't like the gas (don't ask me why, why fight that?!?!) and it's hard to get to anyway. We went there ONCE during the MM LAST year to get some propane because nothing else was open when it just ran out and only had the one card then. This offer came for the new card only ... and 3 fill-ups?? What a stupid offer for a card that has never been used there!*
> 
> *OH well, on a really exciting note look what came this morning!!!! (and no i did NOT intentionally place my  tea mug & refillable mug in the picture, honest ) I only ordered this on MONDAY! Sad thing is i Literally have no flour in the house so i can't take it for a test drive*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! Let us know how you like it! I’d like to get one of those via AM one day, after my 2019 Trip Miles are all squared away


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> My Onyx card showed up in the mail today....it looks very similar to my BMO Air Miles card actually.





disneybound08 said:


> Haha I totally agree, I may have accidentally tried to pay with my airmiles once because I thought it was my credit card


*I am forever getting the danged thing mixed up with my SCENE card ... plunk the AM card on the table at Fionn MacCools or push it across the counter at Harveys and the staff get really confused OR try to use my Scene card at Rexall and the cashier doesn't know what to do with it *


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Tomorrow is my day off and I think I will drive to Foodland for the first time since November. Offers haven't been good enough for me to do the 1h drive to ON (2h total of driving). I was thinking of bringing all our ice packs and an isotherm bag to buy the frozen offers for 50AM. I wonder which ones will keep frozen the longest? Any suggestion?



Do you have a cooler. That would be ideal. If not, pack a box of meat in a towel with an ice pack then put that in the insulated bag. Make as many parcels as needed. They should all make it back home without thawing. Another thought, you could pick up one of those styrofoam coolers (I've seen them in the local Dollaramas) and use that with your ice packs. 

Last summer I brought frozen soup from St. Jacobs to Ottawa (mid summer) in a cooler packed with ice. It was still frozen solid when we got it home.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm also planning to head to Foodland tomorrow--taking the day off.
It is about a 1/2 hour drive to the closest Foodland for me and I use a cooler bag which keeps everything frozen.
We are celebrating a couple of Birthdays  this weekend so I am planning on getting some of the hamburgers and hotdogs.
I have a "My Offers" targeted offer for the Prime Chicken (20 bonus) airmiles that I loaded.
Here is a link for anyone that is new to "My Offers"
https://getmyoffers.ca/#/

Happy shopping everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a few things I need at Rexall today.........................
Epsom salts----I have no idea why it works ,,,,,,,,,,,but it has been very helpful in controlling my eczema and psoriasis,,(knock on wood).
 I spent $42.00 and picked up 125 airmiles. 60 from Load N Go and 60 from email coupon and an extra 5 from the Epsom salts.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
I cashed in some Dream airmiles for a Bella Black Pearl bracelet for my granddaughter two days ago.
She is graduating grade 8 this June.
Airmiles super fast delivery today! 
I hope she likes them.





Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

My targeted offers this week at both Sobeys and Metro are pretty lame!! Hope I can get some pizza & some Haagen Dazs at Metro tonight then I'll be pretty much set.


----------



## ottawamom

Is anyone else experiencing slow posting of AM this week. Sobeys popped up as usual but it was 40AM short of what was on my receipt. My BMO CC usually post within a day and it's now 4 days and I haven't seen Metro which usually shows up sometime on Wednesday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, you *should* get the loaded offer for the burgers as well because they are the same company. You'll only get this bonus ONCE though so just the 15 miles on top of the 50 from the flyer, offers loaded to your card are once & done.*



Thanks!



bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I cashed in some Dream airmiles for a Bella Black Pearl bracelet for my granddaughter two days ago.
> She is graduating grade 8 this June.
> Airmiles super fast delivery today!
> I hope she likes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



That's pretty!  I'm sure she'll like it.  What a nice gift.


----------



## alohamom

Lovely pearls for your Granddaughter-beautiful and very thoughtful!

Grade 8 grad is so fun, they are all so excited and you can just begin to see what they might be like as adults-too cute!


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I cashed in some Dream airmiles for a Bella Black Pearl bracelet for my granddaughter two days ago.
> She is graduating grade 8 this June.
> Airmiles super fast delivery today!
> I hope she likes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



This is gorgeous! 
I thank you for your post, since I still need to buy something for my daughter, her grade 8 grad is coming in a couple weeks!  She's growing up too fast...slow down!!


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> My targeted offers this week at both Sobeys and Metro are pretty lame!! Hope I can get some pizza & some Haagen Dazs at Metro tonight then I'll be pretty much set.



I saw the pizza offer, and was tempted.  But I've seen that pizza as low as $4.44 each week...$5.99 is not a good deal!!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
I was worried that maybe pearls were a little "old fashioned' but I think the black ones will be good.
My son says mom she'll love them because they are from you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Silvermist999 said:


> I saw the pizza offer, and was tempted.  But I've seen that pizza as low as $4.44 each week...$5.99 is not a good deal!!


Well it’s 30 cents per AirMile at that price which is how much you can pay to buy them online. Plus you get Pizza! And I need some freezer pizza as we are not eating out or ordering in this month!!


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Is anyone else experiencing slow posting of AM this week. Sobeys popped up as usual but it was 40AM short of what was on my receipt. My BMO CC usually post within a day and it's now 4 days and I haven't seen Metro which usually shows up sometime on Wednesday.



Thank goodness! I mean not that it’s a good thing, but my Metro AM from last week haven’t shown up yet either!


----------



## ottawamom

Metro just posted


----------



## Disney Addicted

Today was a good air mile haul for me.  $155.99 and netted 386 miles.  

Foodland:  $36.93 = 110 miles (cheez whiz, ML chicken strips, Johnsville sausage, 3 breads)
Rexall:       $41.38 = 129 miles (milk, eggs, 2 cheese, aunt jemima syrup, 3 deodrants, shaving cream, cadbury chocolate bar)
Metro:        $75.10 = 147 miles (nesquick, rice, smoked ham, 2 pizzas, 2 bacon, 2 ice cream + 4 boxes of drumsticks)

Everything except the chocolate bar and ice cream are foods we use.  The chocolate bar was a personal treat since I needed to hit $40.       The ice cream... well, that was NOT needed or an item we purchase regularly.    I caved.  My husband & kids will be happy.  The pizza is dinner after the newspaper delivery rush and before the soccer game rush tonight.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland shop today,,I was happy they had everything that was advertised in the flyer.
I picked up 
Kozy shack rice pudding desserts x2,,villago sausage/hotdog/hamburger bunsx3,,2 boxes burgers,4 boxes of Chicken strips and 2 pkgs of Hot-dogs..
total spend $88.30
total airmiles 209
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

FYI I was wrong - $5.99 each for Pizza & Haagen Hazs at Metro ON right now + 30AM for 2 only nets you 1 AM per 40 cents spent. I said 30 cents above. Wrong! 


Anyways I had an amazing trip to Metro on my way home from work. Barrhaven Metro had a TON of the ice cream and pizzas that are $5.99 + 30AM when you buy 2. 

I spent $48 and got 105 bonus AM!

4x Delissio pizzas - 5.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 2 
2x Haagen Dazs cookie dough ice cream for my husband (he is lucky with the AM ice cream offers these days!) - 5.99 ea + 30AM when you buy 2 
2x Maple Leaf bacon - 3.99 ea + 5AM when you buy 2 (not the best deal but I want bacon for a corn chowder recipe, and hey, everyone loves bacon. Might as well get AM!)
Irresistables frozen pineapple - 3.99 ea + 10AM from my Metro app targeted offers (going to make some Dole Whip @ home with this!)


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland shop today,,I was happy they had everything that was advertised in the flyer.
> I picked up
> Kozy shack rice pudding desserts x2,,villago sausage/hotdog/hamburger bunsx3,,2 boxes burgers,4 boxes of Chicken strips and 2 pkgs of Hot-dogs..
> total spend $88.30
> total airmiles 209
> Hugs Mel


Wouldn't that be 235 AM?


----------



## isabellea

Went to Foodland yesterday:

Rachelle-Béry: spent 20$ got 19AM (on my way to ON, mostly bought Cashew milk at 1.79$ each + 2AM each)
Foodland (DH's card -- targeted offers only): spent 40$ got 45AM
Foodland (my card): spent 210$ for 453 AM (lots of Village bread x12 since it our favourite bread and my freezer was empty, chicken burgers and chicken wings, deli meat x4, Chex cereals at 10AM/box x4, etc). 

I think I only had 2 items that didn't have AM attached to them. All I have left to buy are fruits and veggies at the farmer market and meat at the butcher. Will be an expensive week but the next few weeks we shouldn't spend much since I loaded up on basics.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I loaded up on meats last week, so this week is about filling the pantry. Superstore for me though, offers are good and a spend threshold as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Looks like everyone is having a great start to the weekend hunting trips! I hit up a Rexall in the city yesterday before i came home, spend $40.28 (love getting as close to the threshold as possible!) and snagged 124 AM, not my best haul but still waaay past my 1:1 ratio. I didn't get a chance to go to the Shell to complete my challenge but since I'm in every week, I'll just try again  *

*Didn't get around to making a list for hubby for his planned stop at Foodland last night (here's my slightly veiled comment about yesterday) because I wasn't up to talking after watching the results roll in -- at least my city will be Greener (see what i did there  ). So I've got to make a list, send it in a text and then cross my fingers that he is able to do what he needs to do! Luckily the bags stay in the car and a couple of cooler bags are part of the collection:*

*3 of the bread products -- if i immediately turn a loaf into French Toast muffins from a Sobeys recipe and then toss them in the freezer hubby can eat them AND i've found making burger buns are a tad time consuming and then they tend to get gobbled up too quickly for burgers to even get inside !! cost $8.97 for 30 AM*
*Maple leaf cold cuts $5.99 buy 2 will get us 30 in the flyer and 5 targeted*
*a few other offers (if he decides the ratio is good -- can't tell the price on these!) for an extra 16 AM*

*Regarding the posting of Metro miles -- they are dependant on when the stores report the sales to AM and our store is AWFUL!  We shop there every Sunday and a quick glance at my account shows that the last one they posted is from May 13th  We  had to wait until almost the 120 day mark TWICE during their massive renovations last year but they posted 150 with the **notation of "apology from Metro"*

*We won't be buying any of the big bonus offers at Metro this week, the cost of the products is too high! We balk at the ice cream when it's on sale for $4.99 so the $5.99 is more than likely a deal breaker for hubby (even if my favourite is the Chocolate PB!!!) and i can't have **tomatoes** so the pizza is a no-go as well.*


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> Wouldn't that be 235 AM?



Hi Kimstang
I added everything up again and you are right

4 boxes of chicken strips                               100 airmiles
3 pks of bread products Villaggio                     30 airmiles
2 rice puddings                                                5 airmiles
2 boxes of hamburgers                                   50 airmiles
Targeted offer for chicken strips  one box only  20 airmiles
add 4 miles for total shop                                 4
                                                               = 209 airmiles
****2 packages of Hot dogs ****                   50 airmiles missing
                                                                  grand total 259
I am going to give airmiles a call or do chat,,,
after checking the receipt it is the hot dogs that are not showing any airmiles.

Thanks for noticing
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Chat says wait 60 to 120 days,,not a happy airmiles customer but ok what can yah do about it.
Move along and have a good day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I realize this may be a long shot, if the store has good customer service, you should be able to go in and have them "Make it right" that way you'd have the AM within a week or so.

Sobeys customer service phone line might be another option. I don't know if they'll do anything but they might.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I realize this may be a long shot, if the store has good customer service, you should be able to go in and have them "Make it right" that way you'd have the AM within a week or so.
> 
> Sobeys customer service phone line might be another option. I don't know if they'll do anything but they might.



Hi hon
Good suggestions 
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Baby Ninja

Days In the Sun said:


> It's your second thought unfortunately, I'll edit the above post so it's clear.
> Your $50 gift card would be 5 base miles plus 3 bonus miles = 8 am.
> A $25 gift card would be 2 base miles plus 3 bonus miles = 5 am



I got excited to finally see a Shell in my city on this list, though 3 bonus miles on a $5 purchase is far from the previous offer that others were able to capitalize on.


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Kimstang
> I added everything up again and you are right
> 
> 4 boxes of chicken strips                               100 airmiles
> 3 pks of bread products Villaggio                     30 airmiles
> 2 rice puddings                                                5 airmiles
> 2 boxes of hamburgers                                   50 airmiles
> Targeted offer for chicken strips  one box only  20 airmiles
> add 4 miles for total shop                                 4
> = 209 airmiles
> ****2 packages of Hot dogs ****                   50 airmiles missing
> grand total 259
> I am going to give airmiles a call or do chat,,,
> after checking the receipt it is the hot dogs that are not showing any airmiles.
> 
> Thanks for noticing
> Hugs Mel


You bet! No problem


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Kimstang
> I added everything up again and you are right
> 
> 4 boxes of chicken strips                               100 airmiles
> 3 pks of bread products Villaggio                     30 airmiles
> 2 rice puddings                                                5 airmiles
> 2 boxes of hamburgers                                   50 airmiles
> Targeted offer for chicken strips  one box only  20 airmiles
> add 4 miles for total shop                                 4
> = 209 airmiles
> ****2 packages of Hot dogs ****                   50 airmiles missing
> grand total 259
> I am going to give airmiles a call or do chat,,,
> after checking the receipt it is the hot dogs that are not showing any airmiles.
> 
> Thanks for noticing
> Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Chat says wait 60 to 120 days,,not a happy airmiles customer but ok what can yah do about it.
> Move along and have a good day!
> Hugs Mel





ottawamom said:


> I realize this may be a long shot, if the store has good customer service, you should be able to go in and have them "Make it right" that way you'd have the AM within a week or so.
> 
> Sobeys customer service phone line might be another option. I don't know if they'll do anything but they might.



That's my suggestion as well.  With both Sobey's and Foodland, if it's a flyer offer and did not show up on my receipt - I point it out at Customer Service and they always manually add the miles.  Depending which Foodland I'm at, I may get into a "discussion" but I get my air miles.  (wry grin)


----------



## juniorbugman

Did anybody know that today is National Donald Duck Day?  @Donald - my hero


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald's my favorite!  Donald and the Chipmunks.  I love watch the old short Disney clips with Chip & Dale and Donald.  Donald Duck having a temper tantrum is the best!


----------



## osully

Looks like the travel rewards section is down right now. Hope this is why the hotel I want to stay at in 2019 was no longer showing... and it will be back!! 

--

AIR MILES Travel is currently unavailable. We are busy making some improvements to the site, but don't worry we'll be back soon! We appreciate your patience.

Le Centre des voyages AIR MILES est actuellement indisponible. Nous procédons à quelques améliorations du site, mais ne vous inquiétez pas, nous serons bientôt de retour. Merci de votre patience.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone have recent (last month) experience with AM posting from MasterCard. I'm now a week late since my CC statement date. I've never waited this long and am wondering if this is something new or if I should be calling the bank. My AM card # is correct on my online statement so that shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Birthday Donald Duck!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone have recent (last month) experience with AM posting from MasterCard. I'm now a week late since my CC statement date. I've never waited this long and am wondering if this is something new or if I should be calling the bank. My AM card # is correct on my online statement so that shouldn't be the issue.


*Our THREE miles posted just fine, on the right day and everything  (yeah, it's obviously our secondary card!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Looks like the travel rewards section is down right now. Hope this is why the hotel I want to stay at in 2019 was no longer showing... and it will be back!!
> 
> --
> 
> AIR MILES Travel is currently unavailable. We are busy making some improvements to the site, but don't worry we'll be back soon! We appreciate your patience.
> 
> Le Centre des voyages AIR MILES est actuellement indisponible. Nous procédons à quelques améliorations du site, mais ne vous inquiétez pas, nous serons bientôt de retour. Merci de votre patience.


*Ooooh ohhh OOOOHHH do you think they're finally getting the travel package and cruise bookings moved to the online option so we can do it ourselves?!?!?!?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've already had a few people remind me on FB that it's the Duck's birthday! Think that's cause this is my profile picture? (The frame is in remembrance of the massacre at Pulse --it will be 2 years on the 12th, sadly the day before our girls 1st wedding anniversary so the 2 will always be tied together in their minds )*
**


----------



## ottawamom

Just got off the phone with BMO. They are experiencing a "glitch" at the moment and AM from the last week or so should be posted within the next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ooooh ohhh OOOOHHH do you think they're finally getting the travel package and cruise bookings moved to the online option so we can do it ourselves?!?!?!?*



One can only hope!  I'm glad I didn't cash in any miles for voucher at this point.


----------



## ebharris

ottawamom said:


> Just got off the phone with BMO. They are experiencing a "glitch" at the moment and AM from the last week or so should be posted within the next week.



Thanks for updating! I haven’t gotten mine either and it should be about 600 miles for me... it was an expensive month in our house!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T off topic
Anyone have suggestions for adult kids who can't part with board games that haven't been used in 5 years.
I am trying to sort-pack and organize (give away) and wow I never knew how much *stuff* we had accumulated.
Now they are saying you never know when social networking will break down so we need to keep all the board games.
I should mention I also store 3-4 boxes of Lego,1 craft box, 1 chest of former princess dresses, 1 box of stuffies for my granddaughter also--but she's a sweetie.
I say they move to their own homes and take the stuff with them--Oh wait I am renovating cause they moved back home,,,ah well I love them.
Thanks for listening
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> O/T off topic
> Anyone have suggestions for adult kids who can't part with board games that haven't been used in 5 years.
> I am trying to sort-pack and organize (give away) and wow I never knew how much *stuff* we had accumulated.
> Now they are saying you never know when social networking will break down so we need to keep all the board games.
> I should mention I also store 3-4 boxes of Lego,1 craft box, 1 chest of former princess dresses, 1 box of stuffies for my granddaughter also--but she's a sweetie.
> I say they move to their own homes and take the stuff with them--Oh wait I am renovating cause they moved back home,,,ah well I love them.
> Thanks for listening
> Hugs Mel



Ha!  I am a member of that "store all your adult kids' stuff" club!


----------



## osully

Travel portal still down on AM. Wonder when it will be back up?!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> O/T off topic
> Anyone have suggestions for adult kids who can't part with board games that haven't been used in 5 years.
> I am trying to sort-pack and organize (give away) and wow I never knew how much *stuff* we had accumulated.
> Now they are saying you never know when social networking will break down so we need to keep all the board games.
> I should mention I also store 3-4 boxes of Lego,1 craft box, 1 chest of former princess dresses, 1 box of stuffies for my granddaughter also--but she's a sweetie.
> I say they move to their own homes and take the stuff with them--Oh wait I am renovating cause they moved back home,,,ah well I love them.
> Thanks for listening
> Hugs Mel



Mel
I can understand....I am trying to de-clutter our home and the roadblock I keep hitting is my Mom (a senior) who thinks of the money that was spent on something....I am of the mindset that if we haven't used it in a year (or 2) it has to go...so this de-cluttering is taking a lot longer than I thought it would...hopefully this time next year we will be in a clutter free home...
Elaine


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Travel portal still down on AM. Wonder when it will be back up?!


*That's odd because it's been back up for me in both Chrome & Firefox on both my laptop which in running Windows 7 AND the Surface under Windows 10. I was really hoping they were working on getting the online booking functional but not an option for me yet.*


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> Ha!  I am a member of that "store all your adult kids' stuff" club!


Me three. I finally got my teaching stuff out of my house (well, some of it is still in the garage waiting to be boxed, but it is out of the house). Now it is just the remnants of 4 of the 5 kids in the basement. Slowly.....slowly....slowly.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Not sure if this was posted, today is the last day of Canadian Tire's 4-Day sale:

20% off Roots, Mark's and Kobo gift cards.  I bought Roots cards even though I likely won't use them until the fall, hopefully with an airmilesshop promo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Shell Jun 4 to Sep 2 promo is up on Shell's website:
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html



Has anyone had trouble using the "Get 3 Bonus AIR MILES on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)"?  The fine print says offer valid June 4 - Sept 2, 2018.  Nowhere does it say it is a targeted offer.  My Shell is on the list of participating locations.  However, I put just over 25L of gas in this afternoon and only received 1 AM.

Now I also had purchased 2 doritos on that same gas purchase (Get 10 Bonus AIR MILES on select in-store purchases) and received the 10 air miles for those.  However, I have not had trouble stacking two offers in the past.  Maybe we can't stack these?


----------



## osully

Phew thank goodness I did well at Metro this week... only got 35AM at Sobeys this week for a $30 spend. Trying to get 150AM per week by spending only $100 per week on groceries. 

And doing as many of the surveys as I can for totally free AM!!


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Mel
> I can understand....I am trying to de-clutter our home and the roadblock I keep hitting is my Mom (a senior) who thinks of the money that was spent on something....I am of the mindset that if we haven't used it in a year (or 2) it has to go...so this de-cluttering is taking a lot longer than I thought it would...hopefully this time next year we will be in a clutter free home...
> Elaine



Hi Elaine
Well something nice but strange just happened.Today we are celebrating my oldest son's Birthday and as my Birthday is tomorrow we are also celebrating mine.
I inherited a coal scuttle,,,it has been to England and back to Canada many times. It has significant damage that needs to be repaired by a skilled antique specialist.
I have tried to get other family members to take it.
This is a coal scuttle example as I can't figure out how to post mine.(mine has a back with a beveled mirror.)






inside of a coal scuttle





So I opened the front of the coal scuttle to show my son and daughter inlaw the inside and guess what ?
I found cards that my mom had given to my Nana years ago (Birthday and Mothers day cards) I found a card I gave my nana that is over 30 years old. Everytime I took a card out of the coal scuttle the power in our home went out,,happened 6 times and scared the living daylights out of my son. My son was so freaked out because when he was a very young child he put a piece of christmas ribbon inside the coal scuttle and thought he's get into trouble,,,,and there at the bottom of the coal scuttle was his ribbon.
Well now my son is saying i can't give away the coal scuttle........................
I am going have to rethink this.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You definitely have to keep that. It's filled with memories and stories. One of your sons will one day be proud to display it in their home. So many people are quick to get rid of the "old stuff". It's the "old stuff" that grounds us to our heritage and past. It's not the $ value it's the stories that are important.(This coming from the only member of our family of 4 children who was willing to take on all the "old stuff" from my parents/grandparents. Each piece I have has a story to go with it.) Once it's gone you can never get it back.

Find a special corner somewhere in your house to display it until one of the boys is ready to care for it. I'm certain you will have not trouble finding someone to repair it nearby. Just head to a local antiques market and see if they can suggest someone.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> So I opened the front of the coal scuttle to show my son and daughter inlaw the inside and guess what ?
> I found cards that my mom had given to my Nana years ago (Birthday and Mothers day cards) I found a card I gave my nana that is over 30 years old. Everytime I took a card out of the coal scuttle the power in our home went out,,happened 6 times and scared the living daylights out of my son. My son was so freaked out because when he was a very young child he put a piece of christmas ribbon inside the coal scuttle and thought he's get into trouble,,,,and there at the bottom of the coal scuttle was his ribbon.
> Well now my son is saying i can't give away the coal scuttle........................
> I am going have to rethink this.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



If you believe in this sort thing......the power going out was your departed loved ones giving you a sign that they were there.


----------



## kuhltiffany

@bababear_50 That coal skuttle looks like a handy place to store hats and mitts in the winter


----------



## kimstang

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone had trouble using the "Get 3 Bonus AIR MILES on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)"?  The fine print says offer valid June 4 - Sept 2, 2018.  Nowhere does it say it is a targeted offer.  My Shell is on the list of participating locations.  However, I put just over 25L of gas in this afternoon and only received 1 AM.
> 
> Now I also had purchased 2 doritos on that same gas purchase (Get 10 Bonus AIR MILES on select in-store purchases) and received the 10 air miles for those.  However, I have not had trouble stacking two offers in the past.  Maybe we can't stack these?


I only got gas and paid at the pump and mine showed on my receipt. Not sure why it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone had trouble using the "Get 3 Bonus AIR MILES on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)"?  The fine print says offer valid June 4 - Sept 2, 2018.  Nowhere does it say it is a targeted offer.  My Shell is on the list of participating locations.  However, I put just over 25L of gas in this afternoon and only received 1 AM.
> 
> Now I also had purchased 2 doritos on that same gas purchase (Get 10 Bonus AIR MILES on select in-store purchases) and received the 10 air miles for those.  However, I have not had trouble stacking two offers in the past.  Maybe we can't stack these?



I only got gas and paid at the pump and the system was down, receipt said "AIR MILES details not available. Miles for this transaction will be deposited to your collector account". This morning I received 1 am although the station is on the bonus list.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone had trouble using the "Get 3 Bonus AIR MILES on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)"?  The fine print says offer valid June 4 - Sept 2, 2018.  Nowhere does it say it is a targeted offer.  My Shell is on the list of participating locations.  However, I put just over 25L of gas in this afternoon and only received 1 AM.
> 
> Now I also had purchased 2 doritos on that same gas purchase (Get 10 Bonus AIR MILES on select in-store purchases) and received the 10 air miles for those.  However, I have not had trouble stacking two offers in the past.  Maybe we can't stack these?


Not sure.  My DH fueled up and told me to expect 1-3 AM in the next few days.  Nothing has shown yet.   I am a tiny bit irritated but it's not enough to go rushing to customer support and throwing time after more time and money was already invested.

LOVE LOVE LOVE that coal scuttle.  Take care of it!  It wants to stay with your family.


----------



## Spotthecat

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Mel
> I can understand....I am trying to de-clutter our home and the roadblock I keep hitting is my Mom (a senior) who thinks of the money that was spent on something....I am of the mindset that if we haven't used it in a year (or 2) it has to go...so this de-cluttering is taking a lot longer than I thought it would...hopefully this time next year we will be in a clutter free home...
> Elaine


I have started doing the Konmari decluttering of my home. The Diabetes society picked up 31 bags of clothing on the weekend, but they didn't take the books, darn. I am in the "paper and books" hell stage lol. No end in sight, my house is full of books!!!


----------



## Spotthecat

So I love using those giftcards at Foodland...didn't cost me a cent to get 516 airmiles. Or rather, used 300$ of giftcards to buy, so really got 816 airmiles if we count the airmiles for the cards when I got them. My littlest wanted chicken burgers for his upcoming birthday party - I took their entire stock! Normally 14.99 but on sale for 7.99 plus buy 2 get 50 AM? I was so there!!! Lady at the cash didn't even bat an eye when I started tearing the boxes open, so I would only bring home the chicken, and not the boxes (though I said I would dispose of the boxes and that made her day). I love how this ONE Foodland doesn't make me feel like a criminal like other Foodlands for "taking advantage" of the flyer and airmiles sales. Um, yes, that's why you have sales...so we can take advantage of them...


----------



## osully

Spotthecat said:


> I have started doing the Konmari decluttering of my home. The Diabetes society picked up 31 bags of clothing on the weekend, but they didn't take the books, darn. I am in the "paper and books" hell stage lol. No end in sight, my house is full of books!!!


Bring them to Value Village or some other thrift store.


----------



## osully

Today I got 4AM for our Saturday fill up at Shell. Posted as 1 base AM + 3 bonus AM. 

My husband got the gas though and he does not get the receipts. I’m sure your receipts will just say 1AM but post the bonus 3 still.


----------



## osully

Spotthecat said:


> So I love using those giftcards at Foodland...didn't cost me a cent to get 516 airmiles. Or rather, used 300$ of giftcards to buy, so really got 816 airmiles if we count the airmiles for the cards when I got them. My littlest wanted chicken burgers for his upcoming birthday party - I took their entire stock! Normally 14.99 but on sale for 7.99 plus buy 2 get 50 AM? I was so there!!! Lady at the cash didn't even bat an eye when I started tearing the boxes open, so I would only bring home the chicken, and not the boxes (though I said I would dispose of the boxes and that made her day). I love how this ONE Foodland doesn't make me feel like a criminal like other Foodlands for "taking advantage" of the flyer and airmiles sales. Um, yes, that's why you have sales...so we can take advantage of them...


Wow


----------



## bababear_50

After careful consideration,,,an no more power outages,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I've decided to get an estimate to have the coal scuttle fixed,
Thanks everyone for their advice and support.
Hugs Mel


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I was just able to throw out a drawer full of receipts after speaking 2x to AirMiles live chat today and getting 837 in missing miles added to my account. (Mega Miles and Explore New Partners.) Time consuming, but worth it! Feels good to be able to toss all of those receipts.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone had trouble using the "Get 3 Bonus AIR MILES on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)"?  The fine print says offer valid June 4 - Sept 2, 2018.  Nowhere does it say it is a targeted offer.  My Shell is on the list of participating locations.  However, I put just over 25L of gas in this afternoon and only received 1 AM.
> 
> Now I also had purchased 2 doritos on that same gas purchase (Get 10 Bonus AIR MILES on select in-store purchases) and received the 10 air miles for those.  However, I have not had trouble stacking two offers in the past.  Maybe we can't stack these?


*From the fine print found using that direct link:*
*For the gas: Yes it can be combined but sounds like the extra miles *might not* get posted at the same time as the base miles so they could toss the stupid "wait 120 days for bonus miles to post" garbage your way. To which you counteract "the offer says 4 weeks after the promo not 120 days" *
*Get 3 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of a minimum of 25L of any grade of Shell fuel. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account.*

*For the Doritos: Again it can be combined but might take some time:*
*Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any 2 Doritos (Small Bag size). Maximum 10 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum 5 transactions per day. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account.*


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> I only got gas and paid at the pump and the system was down, receipt said "AIR MILES details not available. Miles for this transaction will be deposited to your collector account". This morning I received 1 am although the station is on the bonus list.



The air miles system was down last Friday when I went to fill up also at my Shell station.  Worse part was they would only take cash as that system was down also Fortunately, I had some cash on me, as I needed gas but earned zero air miles, couldn't even earn the 2x offer on my AirMiles MasterCard.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> The air miles system was down last Friday when I went to fill up also at my Shell station.  Worse part was they would only take cash as that system was down also Fortunately, I had some cash on me, as I needed gas but earned zero air miles, couldn't even earn the 2x offer on my AirMiles MasterCard.



My fill-up was Thursday night about 10:30pm ET, I've encountered the airmiles system down before but yours sounds much worse.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Daughter and husband received Staples personal offers this morning, email title "A reward offer is waiting for you". 50 airmiles wus $100, 25 airmiles wus $75, June 11-18.  Different coupons so they are definitely personal offers.  Check your emails if you are interested!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Daughter and husband received Staples personal offers this morning, email title "A reward offer is waiting for you". 50 airmiles wus $100, 25 airmiles wus $75, June 11-18.  Different coupons so they are definitely personal offers.  Check your emails if you are interested!
> 
> View attachment 328872



Looking a little closer, you need to present an airmiles card but it doesn't specifically say it has to be their card so I imagine they are single use coupons any collector can use.

Conditions:
**Offer valid from June 11 - 18, 2018. Get 25 Bonus Miles with eligible purchase(s) with a single net transaction of $75.00 – 99.99 or get 50 Miles with eligible purchase(s) with a single net transaction of $100 or more, after discounts and before taxes. AIR MILES®† Card must be presented at time of purchase. Exclusions include, but are not limited to, all taxes, delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps, self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees. Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or AIR MILES Bonus Offer. Miles will be posted to Account within 120 days of promotion end date.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Took Max out for quite the test this weekend (as in Max the Mighty Mixer   don't you name the important things in your life?!?!) Loaf of English Muffin bread, loaf of cheese bread (that hubby thought he could sneak a piece of without me noticing!) and some Banana, Date & Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies!! *

* *


----------



## osully

Nice!!


----------



## osully

The AM travel rewards booking section is live again. I can’t tell a different personally. But I’m searching for flight & hotel using miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> The AM travel rewards booking section is live again. I can’t tell a different personally. But I’m searching for flight & hotel using miles.


*It was only down for me for about 6 hours and the only difference i can see is when i look at it using the Surface since it uses Windows 10 .. and even then it is a very minor change - when i go to look at hotels it splits the screen in 2 and i get to decide if i want to use miles or go to the travel hub.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Slightly off-topic here : can i say how much i am slowly growing to love the PC Optimum programme? (very slowly!) Since i don't shop there much at all most of my offers are truly targeted and i LOVE the fact that i can choose to save an offer if i don't think I'll use it before it expires. I decided to do a test with one and keep it until the item goes on sale again and I've managed to keep it active for a month now by simply saving it every week. But the best? And something Airmiles could learn from ... I actually used an offer yesterday (or rather tried to) so that i could bump my point up to the next level, hoping i could hit up a Shoppers and take full advantage of the "use your points and get extra big bonus more .." Sadly the offer didn't post in time but i immediately filed a missing points claim directly from the page that shows your transactions and i got this response this morning:*
**
*Why on earth can't Airmiles do this simple thing??? I know when i contact them about an issue with Rexall they are looking at my transaction record ....*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Took Max out for quite the test this weekend (as in Max the Mighty Mixer   don't you name the important things in your life?!?!) Loaf of English Muffin bread, loaf of cheese bread (that hubby thought he could sneak a piece of without me noticing!) and some Banana, Date & Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies!! *
> 
> *View attachment 328895 *



That stuff looks so yummy good!
Your Hubby is a lucky guy.
Have fun creating stuff with Max.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Slightly off-topic here : can i say how much i am slowly growing to love the PC Optimum programme?



There are things about each program that I like.  The PC optimum program works if you work it.  I already had 300.00 back in $$$ this year alone...and only 17.00 of that was from converting my old optimum points to the new point system.  I have taken advantage of the bonus weekends where they have 20 -25X the points.  Which has really boosted my $$$ back.  I have had very good luck with getting my missing points as well with them

I like the fact that I can use those AM towards trips, tickets, plane tickets etc etc etc...but they seem to be making it harder and harder to accumulate AM.  You seem to have really watch and jump through hoops to get them.  

I will keep working both programs as I can.  Some weeks I do well...other weeks, I simply don't have alot of time to spend to " look " for targeted Am.  The PC points are easy to save for another week. 
The nice things about the PC points...the more you shop there, the more they will target the points to what you purchase.


----------



## osully

I just find I get way more with AM than I ever did with PC Points. The fact that it was only targeted offers and rarely a spend X get X points, and never any base points for the loyalty only (non credit card) users. Got about $120 off my groceries in the couple years I was using it. 

I've gotten WAY more out of AirMiles!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Elaine
> Well something nice but strange just happened.Today we are celebrating my oldest son's Birthday and as my Birthday is tomorrow we are also celebrating mine.
> I inherited a coal scuttle,,,it has been to England and back to Canada many times. It has significant damage that needs to be repaired by a skilled antique specialist.
> I have tried to get other family members to take it.
> This is a coal scuttle example as I can't figure out how to post mine.(mine has a back with a beveled mirror.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of a coal scuttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I opened the front of the coal scuttle to show my son and daughter inlaw the inside and guess what ?
> I found cards that my mom had given to my Nana years ago (Birthday and Mothers day cards) I found a card I gave my nana that is over 30 years old. Everytime I took a card out of the coal scuttle the power in our home went out,,happened 6 times and scared the living daylights out of my son. My son was so freaked out because when he was a very young child he put a piece of christmas ribbon inside the coal scuttle and thought he's get into trouble,,,,and there at the bottom of the coal scuttle was his ribbon.
> Well now my son is saying i can't give away the coal scuttle........................
> I am going have to rethink this.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Mel....that is incredible....I agree with your son...you can't give it away....you need to find somewhere special for it....a front hallway perhaps????


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A very quick glance at the Sobeys Ontario flyer turned this great deal up!!! The Duck is too tired to do the math but this is pretty awesome! *
**


----------



## DilEmma

Hello!

I’ve been away for a year travelling around the world with our three kids. We’re due back in just over a week. I’m a ‘start at the beginning so I don’t miss anything’ kind of person but there’s no way I can do that with all the things I need to do.

Would you all mind giving me a snapshot of changes? I plan to jump back into it fully but want to avoid any big mistakes. Is there a Shop the Block type promo? Do 1 AirMile promos for Onyx still happen (that section looks different but I may just be cracked)?

Of interest, we booked a significant amount of our trip with airline miles, credit card points and hotel loyalty points that we saved up for years or earned on the way. Our balances are pretty sorry looking now but I still have all my Air Miles. Car rentals in South Africa, Ireland and Greece were not available. Oh, in Nicaragua I did do a couple one day rentals for a few Air Miles but had to add in the full insurance because there was no credit card coverage. I probably would have been further ahead booking a full cash rate there. Hotels on Air Miles were poor value for the dates and places we were looking at. Or the hotel loyalty (SPG, IHG and Marriott Platinum) point redemption/earning were more lucrative.

We did redeem $300 of Air Miles for the Keg when we met my BIL in Toronto. We chased cheap flights from Nicaragua to Greece via Toronto so got to visit Canada for four nights. It was a good chance to stock up on sunscreen etc. Sadly I wasn’t organized enough to earn Air Miles. I didn’t even have an SDM card on me. Ah, the pain!

Oh, Air Miles for Best Westerns in Italy (historic buildings, awesome locations) were great value during the planning phase. But it seems far advance booking was required. By the time we committed to dates we were SOL. I’d rather redeem for good value rather than just travel for ‘free’. 

Anyway, sorry for the long post. I’d appreciate any info getting me back on track. I’ve got a lot of things to catch up on. I have to figure out how to get back into PC stuff. We had three family SDM cards with a ton of points before we left. And two PC Cards with maybe $60 of points. Any suggestions with how best to merge those would be appreciated.

We’re so looking forward to getting back to Ottawa. It’s been a great trip but there really is no place like home.

Thanks much, DilEmma


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *A very quick glance at the Sobeys Ontario flyer turned this great deal up!!! The Duck is too tired to do the math but this is pretty awesome! *
> *View attachment 329095*


25 cents per AM - yeah that is a good deal!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-14-to-20/all

Sobeys flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-14-to-20/all
Soups deal is good buy 2 at 2.49 each and there is a baking products buy 4 get for Jacqueline
Buy 4 get 25 airmiles.

Metro flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-14-to-20/all
use 10 cash airmiles  get 50 bonus airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *A very quick glance at the Sobeys Ontario flyer turned this great deal up!!! The Duck is too tired to do the math but this is pretty awesome! *
> *View attachment 329095*


Thanks for posting! Food drive accumulation time!!


----------



## motherof5

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I cashed in some Dream airmiles for a Bella Black Pearl bracelet for my granddaughter two days ago.
> She is graduating grade 8 this June.
> Airmiles super fast delivery today!
> I hope she likes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


I'm sure she will.  Congratulations on her graduation.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *A very quick glance at the Sobeys Ontario flyer turned this great deal up!!! The Duck is too tired to do the math but this is pretty awesome! *
> *View attachment 329095*



Hmmm.  did you see the Safeway/Sobey's sale on soup last cycle?  Campbell's 12 packs were $7.99 with no limit... I bought many and used either my 150/$150 coupon or my 100/$100 (can't remember) to earn the AM on them...


----------



## alohamom

Dominos said:


> Anyone notice theres no longer a child ticket option on AM. You can also only get a 7 day WDW adult ticket for 5400 airmiles. I still needed to get 2 child 5 day tickets. Now its not there anymore. Hope this isnt permanent





damo said:


> I'v been watching for a while for a 5 day adult ticket and there hasn't been one.



I just saw the 5 day adult base ticket is back. It is "valid for arrivals until Dec 31/2018" and is 5100 AMs

I dont see the child ones yet...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just getting ready to do my Wednesday flyer study and this popped up in my E-mail ... one day coupon at Rexall (does anyone else remember a commercial for who knows what.. "the one day sale, the one day sale"????)*

*Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Thursday June 14th ONLY*


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma, welcome back. There are no big offers on right now. The hunting is pretty tough these days. The most up to date current info is in the first post. When you're settled in, get back to your Sobeys, Foodland, Rexall, Metro routine.

I can only imagine you had a great year abroad. You should do up a trip report (of sorts) and the rest of us can live vicariously through you.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *A very quick glance at the Sobeys Ontario flyer turned this great deal up!!! The Duck is too tired to do the math but this is pretty awesome! *
> *View attachment 329095*


after the exchange works out to about 1.50 each product. good price for those that use them


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

No frills has some pretty good points offers this week - like Smokies - on sale for $8 which is good, get 4,000 pts so really $4 smokies vs normal $9.99.  We have a big one near our cottage in Renfrew so will load up on those


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to study the flyers! Links are live in the first post and here are the ones not yet shared by our early-bird Mel!*
*Sobeys:*
*** Ontario -- i won't be buying my baking supplies there far too $$ I just bought 10 Kg of flour at Zehrs for $8.99. There must be a TON of items in store with miles though, the flyer says 2635 :O*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Coke products 1.25 L $1.69 buy 3 get 10 AM*
*WOW .. only a few others that come in at 1:1 ratio, they *might* have the soup offer as well*
*Western Flyer*

*All week - spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Bothwell cheese 170 g starting at $4 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Dempster's bread products $$2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Vitalux vitamins $2 off buy 1 get 20 AM (no price mentioned ??)*
*Reactine & Benadryl $2 off buy 2 get 15 AM (again, no price mentioned)*
*SURPRISE! Blood glucose monitors $68 get 200 AM*
*Several soap & shampoo products with big miles shown ranging from buy 4 get 30  AM to buy 3 get 75 AM BUT once again no price mentioned*
*Get your booze on this week! Spend $200 get 200 AM OR spend $250 get 300 AM*
*Got a wedding coming up? Buy a case of wine for $175 get 120 AM (there are lots of cases on sale with big miles you can combine with the above offer and make out like a bandit -- doubt the foodbanks would want this though  )*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Thursday - Sunday Buy $200 gift card get 100 AM*
*Spend $20 on General Mills products ranging from $1 - $3.00 get 30 AM*
*Duncan Hines brownie mixes $2.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Christie crackers new varieties $2.49 buy 4 get 15 AM*
*Several offers hovering near the 1:1 ratio and LOTS that are stupid-low!*
*Foodland: Ontario the ONLY offer worth mentioning Glad garbage bags $5.99 buy 2 get 15 AM otherwise PATHETIC*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Hold onto your hats this week there are 90 miles in the flyer *
*Meat or cheese tray $2.39/100 g spend $15 get 30 AM*
*The rest of those miles?? How bout you spend $12 on Kraft dressings and get FIVE miles?!?!*
*Metro *

*The ice cream that has bonus miles this week -- is on sale week for $4.44 instead of the current *sale price* of $5.99*
*Anyone craving a waffle sammie from Sleepy Hollow while sitting in front of the castle can satisfy it with the suggestion in the flyer on page 8 *
*OOOH yippee Yeast is on sale! And all the tools of the trade for making Strawberry freezer jam for our fresh bread!!!*


----------



## Silvermist999

Wow, these air miles offers are pretty dismal this coming week.  I thought for sure there would be some air miles deals on gift cards, especially since Father's Day is this Sunday.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up Donald, my son works a block north of the Urban Fresh downtown. I'll get him to pop in and pick up some Coke. He can drink it at work and I'll get the AM. Every little bit helps.


----------



## hdrolfe

I stopped at Shell for some gas and lottery tickets, apparently lotto counts as an instore purchase? I spent $5 on that, plus 25 L of gas, and got 6 bonus miles (3 for each). I didn't realize the tickets would count!


----------



## osully

I ran out of deodorant today. I think I am going to go for a $50 spend at Rexall tomorrow... get 100AM. Milk, tylenol, paper products, coffee, should get quite a bit of stuff we are out of! Then I will see what I can get at Sobeys. Bad offerings!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I ran out of deodorant today. I think I am going to go for a $50 spend at Rexall tomorrow... get 100AM. Milk, tylenol, paper products, coffee, should get quite a bit of stuff we are out of! Then I will see what I can get at Sobeys. Bad offerings!!


*STOP the presses!! I would suggest taking time to look at the flyer that starts on Friday instead of using  the one day coupon!!! So many offers on products and there is a threshold spend this weekend as well spend $50 get 100 It's not live on smart cannucks yet so the link i have is for Reebee *
* Rexall Ontario Flyer*

*2 week mega airmile bonus offers --up to 700 miles*
*quick glance shows 15 AM for 2 dove/axe/q-tips/degree etc ranging from 3.99 - 8.99*
*spend $30 on bogo 50% vitamins get 30 AM*
*just too many to mention *


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *STOP the presses!! I would suggest taking time to look at the flyer that starts on Friday instead of using  the one day coupon!!! So many offers on products and there is a threshold spend this weekend as well spend $50 get 100 It's not live on smart cannucks yet so the link i have is for Reebee *
> * Rexall Ontario Flyer*
> 
> *2 week mega airmile bonus offers --up to 700 miles*
> *quick glance shows 15 AM for 2 dove/axe/q-tips/degree etc ranging from 3.99 - 8.99*
> *spend $30 on bogo 50% vitamins get 30 AM*
> *just too many to mention *


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tinkershelly

If anyone is looking for them, Air Miles has 5 and 7 day adult WDW passes back in inventory.  The cost has increased from right before they introduced the Canadian Resident promotion.  5 day pass is now 5100 AM and the 7 day pass is now 5400 AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Wow! That is a big increase, isn't it? I think when I got ours back in the spring of 2017, they were 3325 (5-day kids) and 3500 (5-day adults)...


----------



## bgula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wow! That is a big increase, isn't it? I think when I got ours back in the spring of 2017, they were 3325 (5-day kids) and 3500 (5-day adults)...



It's because over the past year or so, AM is "apparently" not getting their DW tickets at a discount, but at regular park price.  5400 AM for a 7-day adult works out to $568.40 CDN ((5400 / 95) * $10).  Buying a 7-day ticket at the park is $441.98 * 1.3 = $574.57 CDN.  Depending on exchange rate, it's basically the same.
Only good thing about this is I don't have to wrangle with the CM to price-bridge, unless they come up with a number that's different.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links for the Rexall flyers are active in the first post -- Smartcanucks is much easier to deal with since they let you see all of the flyers, not just the ones in your actual postal code!*
*Western Flyer*
*Ontario Flyer*

*I'm gonna be able to clean up this weekend!! Here's what will be brought home to the Duck Pond:*

*Sunscreen not sure which has miles attached but we need some (hubby burns walking past a florescent lightbulb ) --could net us 10 AM*
*Vitamins -- spend $30 get 30 -- getting old has some advantages in the Airmiles hunt!*
*Bandaids never have too many of those!*
*Airwicks refills (neighbours have cats and don't clean the litter box very often ) , lysol wipes, dishwasher cleaner - I have a bunch of coupons as well $30 get 15 AM *
*Dove Shampoo - $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*so many other little things, this will be a lengthy wander and calculate trip with more than likely at least 2 transactions!*
*There will be new LnG offers tomorrow as well so I'm even gonna wait to see if there is a threshold spend offer for next week that might allow even MORE miles *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Getting the passes for "Free" with air miles sure cuts down on trip costs! When we went in February (bought all WDW, US and SeaWorld passes with miles), I'm sure we saved around $2500-$3000 CDN. It actually helps make the trip "affordable" with the crappy exchange rate.


----------



## bababear_50

I just wish they would get some WDW passes that didn't need to be used by Dec 2018.
3 or 4 day passes would be nice tooooo!
Right now I use airmiles to get Starbuck Gift cards to offset the cost of food.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I had a very successful trip to Sobeys Kanata tonight.  There are quite a few good AM offers that aren't in the flyer.  One in particular - Jif Peanut Butter and Smuckers jam - all on for $3.99 buy 4 get 25AM....quite good on the PB deal but can mix and match.  Also Egg Creations are on $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM and I had a loaded offer buy 1 get 10 which worked twice so spent $6 got 30AM.  Had $130 get 30AM threshold.  Lots and lots of soup in store - they won't run out.  Lots of deals even with no AM attached.  I spend $143 and got 299AM plus 14 on Mastercard plus $5 off coupon for $50spend at Sobeys and 5 cents off per litre at Shell max 75 litre ($3.75 value).  Very good for Sobeys ON


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Also lots of AM offers on Advil.  I stocked up on kids advil since it was on for $6.99 and you get 10AM


----------



## AngelDisney

I am going to do my soup run tomorrow. Hope they are not gone by then.


----------



## osully

Nice! I think I'm just going to get basics at Sobeys this week. Going to do a $55+ shop at Rexall tomorrow as we need a bunch of things I can get there. Will use the $5 off $25 coupon and do the spend $50 get 100AM. Should get about 20 other bonus AM based on what I need to buy. 

Here's hoping it doesn't rain so I can walk to Rexall and get exercise too


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

AngelDisney said:


> I am going to do my soup run tomorrow. Hope they are not gone by then.


Sobeys Kanata has so much soup heaped up in the aisles and shelves - they had clearly replenished before I came in - I don't think they will run out.  Its also on the Chunky cans.....lots of sodium but good price and points.  Makes a good foodbank donation


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Road trip shopping for the picnic lunches is this next coming sales flyer.  I dearly hope there are some AM deals there to be had.   

June hasn't been a good AM month for us - basically PetroCan has our gas business at this point.  They have some kind of deal where you get like 5 cents off a litre for using your RBC card to pay.  Then they give you like triple PetroCan points which we use for car washes and food.  I could care less about 1- 5 AM but I sure care about saving actual DOLLARS on a fill-up because my truck is 80L and DH's car is like 50L.  This is both good and bad...


----------



## stfxkid

Did my soup run this morning, 114.85 for 460 miles. Anyone know how long Sobeys takes to post I should now have enough to buy may last Disney ticket for September but fast pass deadline is quickly approaching.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

That's a lot of soup!


----------



## hdrolfe

stfxkid said:


> Did my soup run this morning, 114.85 for 460 miles. Anyone know how long Sobeys takes to post I should now have enough to buy may last Disney ticket for September but fast pass deadline is quickly approaching.



You should get them next Thursday, but it may take an extra week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Does anyone else have a Disney Movie Rewards account? If so, does it have at least 5 points in it? AND do you have a child in your household who adores Winnie the Pooh as much as our daughter & my hubby do? If so, OMG check out this seriously, far too cute card you can download, print and assemble!*
**
*Even has a cute envelope!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH and I each received a new type of offer from Lawton's Drugs today.  DH's was earn 190 miles in 4 purchases (min. $20). Earn 10 miles after the 1st, 25 after the 2nd, 60 after the 3rd and 95 after the 4th. Mine is the same except my spend is $30 not $20. And we have from June 15-July 15 to do it!  I'll be doing both for sure!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I believe I have read of people ordering over the phone 1-day WDW tickets with miles.  Would they also let me use miles for a 2-day ticket?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I believe I have read of people ordering over the phone 1-day WDW tickets with miles.  Would they also let me use miles for a 2-day ticket?


*If you're an ONYX member my understanding is that they will source just about anything for you, so more than likely if a 2 day ticket is available they'll be able to get them for you!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimstang said:


> I only got gas and paid at the pump and mine showed on my receipt. Not sure why it wouldn't have worked.





marcyleecorgan said:


> Not sure.  My DH fueled up and told me to expect 1-3 AM in the next few days.  Nothing has shown yet.   I am a tiny bit irritated but it's not enough to go rushing to customer support and throwing time after more time and money was already invested.



Unfortunately only the 1 base Air Mile posted to my account as shown on the receipt.

It's not so much for *just* 2 Air Miles right now but the accumulated amount.  This offer is good until September 2.  My husband and I spend $150 every 2 weeks on gas between the 2 cars.  Normally we will fill up 15L twice so we at least get 2 air miles instead of just one.  But this promo is suppose to give 3 for 25L.

4 fill-ups x  7 bi-weekly pay periods = 28 fill-ups.  Let's say 30 cuz, you know - summer and a 5-week month coming up (probably 33 fill-ups) TIMES 3 Air Miles = *90 Air Miles
*
I really dislike having to keep every single receipt and argue with Air Miles later.  If they are not going to honour the 3 miles for 25L and only give me 1 mile, then I'd rather go back to 15L twice and get 2 miles.

I'll have to go on chat tomorrow and ask about this.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Does anyone else have a Disney Movie Rewards account? If so, does it have at least 5 points in it? AND do you have a child in your household who adores Winnie the Pooh as much as our daughter & my hubby do? If so, OMG check out this seriously, far too cute card you can download, print and assemble!*
> *View attachment 329906*
> *Even has a cute envelope!*
> View attachment 329910



I LOVE Disney Movie Rewards. Anyone here not redeeming their Disney movie tickets or their DVD / BluRay codes... you need to start!

I have probably redeemed for at least $100 USD of Disney Gift Cards on there.  Slowly but surely!


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

I had to post and let all of you know how wonderful, helpful, funny and resourceful you all are!  I am fairly new to the board and started reading this one at the beginning of this year, and in January I had 300AM and now I am at 4400AM all thanks to your wonderful tips!  And I just read about the Disney Movie Rewards above and my jaw dropped because I have TONS of DVDs all sitting with secret codes inside that I never entered.  So now I have 4500 points and hopefully it will keep on growing so I can get some gift cards for our trip in 2020!  I just wanted to thank all of you so much!  Every little bit helps when saving for a trip on a single income!


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> I LOVE Disney Movie Rewards. Anyone here not redeeming their Disney movie tickets or their DVD / BluRay codes... you need to start!
> 
> I have probably redeemed for at least $100 USD of Disney Gift Cards on there.  Slowly but surely!



Unfortunately it's not available for QC resident. I did it for a while with an account linked to my parents address in FL but stopped. I also now buy digital copies of our movies instead of DVD/Blu-ray.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This Disney Movie Rewards...can you only link certain movie theatres to it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This Disney Movie Rewards...can you only link certain movie theatres to it?



*You should check out the website and see what is included. There are often little games that let you enter codes, email promo codes and you get points for seeing Disney movies - I just got points for seeing Infinity War - in ANY theatre or buying movies.  The rewards are things like toys/stufffies/movie related posters/ gift cards and I noticed they just added the VIP tours at WDW 
https://disneymovierewards.go.com*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *You should check out the website and see what is included. There are often little games that let you enter codes, email promo codes and you get points for seeing Disney movies - I just got points for seeing Infinity War - in ANY theatre or buying movies.  The rewards are things like toys/stufffies/movie related posters/ gift cards and I noticed they just added the VIP tours at WDW
> https://disneymovierewards.go.com*


I didn’t know about this. DD and I will be watching Incredible 2 next week or so. It’s never too late to start!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What do the codes look like on the movie stubs?

Nevermind, I looked it up.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

What does everyone use the Disney Movie Rewards for? I see there are e-gift cards but they are for $5 or $10 and there is a limit of 4 per person.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

osully said:


> I LOVE Disney Movie Rewards. Anyone here not redeeming their Disney movie tickets or their DVD / BluRay codes... you need to start!
> 
> I have probably redeemed for at least $100 USD of Disney Gift Cards on there.  Slowly but surely!



How did you get $100 USD? When I searched the website, it said “Limit 4 redemptions per member” for both the $5 and $10 e-gift cards.


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> I LOVE Disney Movie Rewards. Anyone here not redeeming their Disney movie tickets or their DVD / BluRay codes... you need to start!
> 
> I have probably redeemed for at least $100 USD of Disney Gift Cards on there.  Slowly but surely!



I love it too. We don't buy as many DVD's now as we did when the kids were younger but we do go to a lot of movies at the theatre and most Marvel and Star Wars ones are included. I cash in for Disney gift cards. I have about $60 USD so far for our next trip.


----------



## cari12

Brandilovesdisney said:


> What does everyone use the Disney Movie Rewards for? I see there are e-gift cards but they are for $5 or $10 and there is a limit of 4 per person.



We redeem for the Disney gift cards. There is a lifetime limit for each style but they keep bringing in new ones (different characters featured) especially on the $5 ones. I recently found out (either through this group or another Dis thread)  that you can combine them onto one card at disneygiftcard.com so closer to our next trip in 2020 I will combine them so I just have to take one card with me. Should have $100-$150 by that time. I love getting free stuff for doing things I was going to do anyways (we go to a lot of movies)!


----------



## osully

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> I had to post and let all of you know how wonderful, helpful, funny and resourceful you all are!  I am fairly new to the board and started reading this one at the beginning of this year, and in January I had 300AM and now I am at 4400AM all thanks to your wonderful tips!  And I just read about the Disney Movie Rewards above and my jaw dropped because I have TONS of DVDs all sitting with secret codes inside that I never entered.  So now I have 4500 points and hopefully it will keep on growing so I can get some gift cards for our trip in 2020!  I just wanted to thank all of you so much!  Every little bit helps when saving for a trip on a single income!


so just make sure you redeem for what you want as soon as you can. any unused points will expire, I think if you have a year of no use. I had added about 10 blu-rays back in 2013 and lost the points for them by the time I logged in again in probably 2015.


----------



## osully

Brandilovesdisney said:


> How did you get $100 USD? When I searched the website, it said “Limit 4 redemptions per member” for both the $5 and $10 e-gift cards.


Each style counts - so for example I had 2 Bambi gift cards  last year, currently have 2 Coco giftcards in my wallet. They add new ones all the time. 

That's why I said $100 USD slowly but surely. Took about 2 years.


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

osully said:


> so just make sure you redeem for what you want as soon as you can. any unused points will expire, I think if you have a year of no use. I had added about 10 blu-rays back in 2013 and lost the points for them by the time I logged in again in probably 2015.


Oh wow!  Thanks for letting me know, I would have waited to redeem them.  I will get on that!  Thanks for the tip, my family is going to see the Incredibles 2 tomorrow, so hopefully I can get some more points.  Is there a code on the movie stub?


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> so just make sure you redeem for what you want as soon as you can. any unused points will expire, I think if you have a year of no use. I had added about 10 blu-rays back in 2013 and lost the points for them by the time I logged in again in probably 2015.


Are you sure about that?  After reading about this site I went in to register.  Turns out I was already registered, a fact I did not remember, and I have 25 points in my account that are from Dec. 3, 2013.  I'm pretty sure I was only in that site once as I have not memory of making an account. 
Still always a good idea to redeem as soon as possible in case of things like points expiring or, as AM is often doing, the points needed increase.

ETA--Maybe the points still show but aren't really there?  Like if I go to use them they will say expired?


----------



## osully

tinkerone said:


> Are you sure about that?  After reading about this site I went in to register.  Turns out I was already registered, a fact I did not remember, and I have 25 points in my account that are from Dec. 3, 2013.  I'm pretty sure I was only in that site once as I have not memory of making an account.
> Still always a good idea to redeem as soon as possible in case of things like points expiring or, as AM is often doing, the points needed increase.
> 
> ETA--Maybe the points still show but aren't really there?  Like if I go to use them they will say expired?


Not 100% sure when I added mine that expired, probably before 2013 then. I guess they have changed their policy! That's good!


----------



## osully

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Oh wow!  Thanks for letting me know, I would have waited to redeem them.  I will get on that!  Thanks for the tip, my family is going to see the Incredibles 2 tomorrow, so hopefully I can get some more points.  Is there a code on the movie stub?


There are step by step instructions on the website. Choose earn points - then movie tickets - you need to write the code they generate on each of your tickets, take a photo, and upload. The code will re-generate if you take too long and the site signs you out, or re-load the page though so be aware of that.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> I just wish they would get some WDW passes that didn't need to be used by Dec 2018.
> 3 or 4 day passes would be nice tooooo!
> Right now I use airmiles to get Starbuck Gift cards to offset the cost of food.
> Hugs Mel


Yes, the Starbucks Gift Cards were an excellent use of points.  The kids love those overly priced smoothies, etc. from there so it sure did help with keeping costs down.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> If you want to stay at the airport there is very little that you can walk to.  The hotel strip is literally hotels and gas stations and offices....it's an industrial area.  There are a few random places like Timmie's or McD's.  Some of the larger hotels have restaurants.  There is no mall or shopping.   You would have to take a taxi to get to a mall and the closest is probably Sherway Gardens.
> 
> The UP Express on the other hand is very cheap, quick and easy to use.   You didn't say how much time you have to spend in the city but if it's a full day or more I would stay downtown.
> 
> As to Porter or WJ.....if you are staying downtown use Porter.



Thanks - I did end up booking Porter as we will have a bit of extra time to spend in Toronto, and on the way back I'll have a night to myself in Toronto before the kiddo arrives.
Bubabear's post about Starbucks Gift Cards reminded me I should order some to use while in Toronto, and for my daughter to use at Pearson, and for my friend who's condo we will be staying at who is a total Starbucks junkie!


----------



## osully

Yesterday I earned 46AM by doing surveys on the Rewarding Your Opinions site!!

Highly recommend anyone to sign up next time they are allowing new users.


----------



## osully

Did Rexall yesterday and for $55 I got $110 worth of stuff (well, my receipt says I saved $55 but we all know their prices are CRAZY). Finally have womens deodorant again! My husbands scent made me sick the 2 days I tried to use that instead. 

Got 126AM


----------



## mort1331

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS.


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Yesterday I earned 46AM by doing surveys on the Rewarding Your Opinions site!!
> 
> Highly recommend anyone to sign up next time they are allowing new users.


I did over 900 AM in 3 months, my goal was to do 10 for everyday.  Then something happened to my account and I can no longer get the surveys to work.  I sent a service request off 6 weeks ago (or so) and they still have not fixed the issue.  Three weeks after I sent the initial service request I sent off an email asking where my account stood, did they have it fixed yet.  They sent back a reply that did not sound very nice and told me they get thousands (yes, they said thousands) of issues sent to them _every day_ and when they figure out what the problem was t hey would let me know.  I seriously doubt they get thousands a day but what can I do?  I think someone else had an issue with them as well, someone on this forum.  
Keep going till you can't, they are very easy AM's IMO.


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Fathers Day mort! There aren't many of you on this thread but Happy Fathers day to all of you out there.


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> I did over 900 AM in 3 months, my goal was to do 10 for everyday.  Then something happened to my account and I can no longer get the surveys to work.  I sent a service request off 6 weeks ago (or so) and they still have not fixed the issue.  Three weeks after I sent the initial service request I sent off an email asking where my account stood, did they have it fixed yet.  They sent back a reply that did not sound very nice and told me they get thousands (yes, they said thousands) of issues sent to them _every day_ and when they figure out what the problem was t hey would let me know.  I seriously doubt they get thousands a day but what can I do?  I think someone else had an issue with them as well, someone on this forum.
> Keep going till you can't, they are very easy AM's IMO.



I don't have any problem with my account but I rarely get to do a full survey. I always get the message that I don't fit in who they are looking for so I only get the 1 AM.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

isabellea said:


> I don't have any problem with my account but I rarely get to do a full survey. I always get the message that I don't fit in who they are looking for so I only get the 1 AM.


I get a lot of those too.  But 1 AM is better than nothing!      They earn me usually 10+ AM a week  (for now) if I pay attention to the site.


----------



## osully

Yesterday was a rare day for sure. I usually get one 6 or 10AM survey on a good day that I can complete. Mostly it's little 1AM or 2AMs - slowly but surely.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks to all those who posted about the Disney Movie Rewards. I hadn't ever given them much thought in the past. I went through our DVD collection and found a few codes. Most of the others I probably threw out long ago. With what I found I was able to get 450 points. How many points do you get for going to see a movie in theater (not 3D)? I entered 2 of those as well. I've got a few years before our next family trip to Disney so we'll have to see what I can get in GC over that time. Kids are all grown but not having little ones of their own yet so I'm in a kind of Disney movie limbo at the moment (then again there is Star Wars etc.)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Cheers to you @mort1331 *
*ETA @TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE  and all the other fathers by birth, marriage, chance & love!*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks to all those who posted about the Disney Movie Rewards. I hadn't ever given them much thought in the past. I went through our DVD collection and found a few codes. Most of the others I probably threw out long ago. With what I found I was able to get 450 points. How many points do you get for going to see a movie in theater (not 3D)? I entered 2 of those as well. I've got a few years before our next family trip to Disney so we'll have to see what I can get in GC over that time. Kids are all grown but not having little ones of their own yet so I'm in a kind of Disney movie limbo at the moment (then again there is Star Wars etc.)





osully said:


> so just make sure you redeem for what you want as soon as you can. any unused points will expire, I think if you have a year of no use. I had added about 10 blu-rays back in 2013 and lost the points for them by the time I logged in again in probably 2015.





tinkerone said:


> Are you sure about that?  After reading about this site I went in to register.  Turns out I was already registered, a fact I did not remember, and I have 25 points in my account that are from Dec. 3, 2013.  I'm pretty sure I was only in that site once as I have not memory of making an account.
> Still always a good idea to redeem as soon as possible in case of things like points expiring or, as AM is often doing, the points needed increase.
> 
> ETA--Maybe the points still show but aren't really there?  Like if I go to use them they will say expired?





osully said:


> Not 100% sure when I added mine that expired, probably before 2013 then. I guess they have changed their policy! That's good!


*Generally speaking it's 50 points for regular movies & 75 for 3D -- there are times when there are bonus points -- looking back at my account we obviously got 100 EACH for Beauty & the Beast.*

*Regarding the expiry of points -- yes the DO expire I have 2 accounts somehow (I set up an email with Disney about 5 years ago when the Kindle was the ONLY device we were taking that had an email address the is mine alone) and i got this email on the secondary one -- there are often surveys on your account and i leave at least one sitting there to be used to keep my account active*

**


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Generally speaking it's 50 points for regular movies & 75 for 3D -- there are times when there are bonus points -- looking back at my account we obviously got 100 EACH for Beauty & the Beast.*
> 
> *Regarding the expiry of points -- yes the DO expire I have 2 accounts somehow (I set up an email with Disney about 5 years ago when the Kindle was the ONLY device we were taking that had an email address the is mine alone) and i got this email on the secondary one -- there are often surveys on your account and i leave at least one sitting there to be used to keep my account active*
> 
> *View attachment 330413*


Does that mean that as long as you _use_ your account then the points won't expire?  If you keep adding to them they will be okay?  
I did try and use the 50 I had this morning (from 2013) and it would not let me so I guess they did expire but just showed on the account for my information.  I'm surprised they didn't just close the account.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

ouch noticed Superstore had the Campbells soups stock on for 99 cents.  Sobeys was 2.49 b2 get 20AM so kinda like $1.49 each or so.

BTW - I think I'm one of the few dads that's a regular poster on this board   The big difference for me from most of you ladies is that you all get so excited about Rexall offers but I could never spend $50bucks in there!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> ouch noticed Superstore had the Campbells soups stock on for 99 cents.  Sobeys was 2.49 b2 get 20AM so kinda like $1.49 each or so.
> 
> BTW - I think I'm one of the few dads that's a regular poster on this board   The big difference for me from most of you ladies is that you all get so excited about Rexall offers but I could never spend $50bucks in there!



*OMG,  I'm super sorry that I missed you in my post,  and i even KNEW you're a dad , epic fail on the Duck's part !!!

As far as getting excited about Rexall, for us,  that's only because we're old  means we use a lot of vitamins!!! Yesterday I did a compete sale that was only vitamins and a separate one that was Robax,  stuff for canker sores and sunscreen for the hubby!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald, you're not that old. I always figured we're about the same age (married the same length of time, sort of) and I don't like to think of myself as old (yet! although I know I am). Anyone who can get up at the hour you did in the winter and walk an hour to the bus in that weather is not old. Age be dammed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Yesterday I earned 46AM by doing surveys on the Rewarding Your Opinions site!!
> 
> Highly recommend anyone to sign up next time they are allowing new users.



I rarely get through the initial stages with these, therefore only earning 1 mile most of the time.  I even try to change up my demographic to try to get accepted to do the whole survey(s)...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Received points for the "Want to get rewarded again?" emailed personal offer from May 9. It look me a few minutes to figure out what is was.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall's M-R printable this week is 60am wus $60.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jun18/June18_COUPON-6060-ONMB.html

I have personal digital offers of 25/$25, 40/$40 and 50/$25 so decided to pass on the above, go with my 50/$25 digital offer and pay $20 oop after survey coupon.  Nice to have a low offer, used to get them all the time.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> ouch noticed Superstore had the Campbells soups stock on for 99 cents.  Sobeys was 2.49 b2 get 20AM so kinda like $1.49 each or so.
> 
> BTW - I think I'm one of the few dads that's a regular poster on this board   The big difference for me from most of you ladies is that you all get so excited about Rexall offers but I could never spend $50bucks in there!



That's a great price, our Superstore has Stock First at $2.89 and the other two on sale, broth at $1.98 (normal sale price for here) and $3.18 (ridiculous sale price) for chunky soups. I buy a lot of their no salt 900 ml broth and I don't ever remember getting it lower than $1.20. 

And Happy Father's Day! I hope all the Dads stopped for a moment yesterday to recognize their value in our world.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall's M-R printable this week is 60am wus $60.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jun18/June18_COUPON-6060-ONMB.html
> 
> I have personal digital offers of 25/$25, 40/$40 and 50/$25 so decided to pass on the above, go with my 50/$25 digital offer and pay $20 oop after survey coupon.  Nice to have a low offer, used to get them all the time.


*I was rather disappointed in today's email offer -- usually it's for the same amount as my LnG offer & this week it's spend $25 get 50 AM on the main card. We did 2 $50 transaction on Saturday and I might have been able to pull together another small one by just buying hubby's "anti-stinky" as our daughter used to call it giving me the same 100 AM. The extra card, that i only use during the big promos??? Yup, it has the spend $60 get 60 AM offer, not happening!!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was rather disappointed in today's email offer -- usually it's for the same amount as my LnG offer & this week it's spend $25 get 50 AM on the main card. We did 2 $50 transaction on Saturday and I might have been able to pull together another small one by just buying hubby's "anti-stinky" as our daughter used to call it giving me the same 100 AM. The extra card, that i only use during the big promos??? Yup, it has the spend $60 get 60 AM offer, not happening!!!*



I see with your extra card you still could do spend $60 get 120 am combining the email offer ... but you've already spend $100, that's a lot. And your $25/50am is a slightly better deal with survey coupon.


----------



## osully

I just tried to login to AM on my laptop and got an error message. Weird.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I see with your extra card you still could do spend $60 get 120 am combining the email offer ... but you've already spend $100, that's a lot. And your $25/50am is a slightly better deal with survey coupon.


*That would be pushing me into the realm of shopping simply to get miles though. There's nothing on my running list that can't wait for a better offer. Using the survey coupon is a real hit & miss in our city - one store straight up never works, 2nd store depends on the cashier & phase of the moon and the 3rd store is poorly stocked and rarely has signs on the shelves, i have a screenshot of the coupon to use but rarely does it work!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if this is a product that anyone is interested in trying or not (I know that @mort1331 will NOT, it sure doesn't fall under the "good ice cream" name  ) but if you've been wondering if you'd like it or not -- today's your chance! *

**
*Our Metro was sampling both of  these "pretend" ice creams on Sunday and i must admit i picked up a tub of the chocolate fudge from GoodNorth for those days when "DANG i need to eat the entire thing .. don't judge me" I thought it tasted better, no fake sweeteners or flavours and hey, made in London!*
*



*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not sure if this is a product that anyone is interested in trying or not (I know that @mort1331 will NOT, it sure doesn't fall under the "good ice cream" name  ) but if you've been wondering if you'd like it or not -- today's your chance! *
> 
> *View attachment 330865*
> *Our Metro was sampling both of  these "pretend" ice creams on Sunday and i must admit i picked up a tub of the chocolate fudge from GoodNorth for those days when "DANG i need to eat the entire thing .. don't judge me" I thought it tasted better, no fake sweeteners or flavours and hey, made in London!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


But it cant be called ice cream, even says frozen dessert. I have not read the ingredients, or tried it so have no opinion on it. But if the duck likes it then feed her.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> But it cant be called ice cream, even says frozen dessert. I have not read the ingredients, or tried it so have no opinion on it. But if the duck likes it then feed her.


*
Nope, it's not the real stuff and it's nowhere near as good as my favourite ice cream  (only hard stuff I actually like!!) But it will do on those days when the end my rope is frayed 

If I had my choice it is THIS  (empty container in the garbage already after Sunday's grocery trip!!!)
*


----------



## Sailormoon2

Donald - my hero said:


> GoodNorth for those days when "DANG i need to eat the entire thing .. don't judge me" I thought it tasted better, no fake sweeteners or flavours and


I think Good North is far better than any of the other ice desserts out there.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I think I'm done with Superstore, even though I love, love, love Click and Collect. I placed an order last night for $232 and they are giving me 1200 in points..... 

I'm going to have to stick to Sobeys and Costco, and hold out until Costco offers home delivery. Actually, this might be time for me to give Save on Foods (pickup or delivery) a try.

In more exciting news, I just started collecting Air Miles again at the very end of Nov last year and I am a week or two way from getting Onyx status, whoo hoo! Thank you Air Miles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

FLVacationGirl said:


> I think I'm done with Superstore, even though I love, love, love Click and Collect. I placed an order last night for $232 and they are giving me 1200 in points.....



I hear you.  I have scored the bulk of my PC points at Shopper Drug Mart on their bonus point days.  I scored 52,000 points this weekend.  I did two 50.00 transactions for items we were needing ( allergy meds, father's day cards, and a few other things ) as it was 20X the points on Saturday.  I love the click and collect, but find that many of the items I want, are not available and not in my order. Which makes my shop pointless.  I can go to No Frills...pick up what I need and usually be out of there fairly quickly.  I also don't shop at peak hours   which would drive most people insane.  

I only have one major place to get Am here which is Safeway, and their AM have sucked royally since January.  I have had better luck working the PC program than AM.  I will use both as I can with what is available here to shop at either.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> ouch noticed Superstore had the Campbells soups stock on for 99 cents.  Sobeys was 2.49 b2 get 20AM so kinda like $1.49 each or so.
> 
> BTW - I think I'm one of the few dads that's a regular poster on this board   The big difference for me from most of you ladies is that you all get so excited about Rexall offers but I could never spend $50bucks in there!



A friend of mine usually goes with me when the Rexall coupon and load & go match up to get 100 or 120 miles on the spend $40 or spend $50 events.  But our shopping carts are completely different.  I rarely need to purchase anything in the medical/drug side of the store.  I focus on the cheap milk, eggs and cheese and top up with something we specifically need that isn't outrageously expensive.  (paper products, personal hygiene).   My friend loves to get make-up at Rexall's and makes up her minimum spending that way.



ottawamom said:


> Donald, you're not that old. I always figured we're about the same age (married the same length of time, sort of) and I don't like to think of myself as old (yet! although I know I am). Anyone who can get up at the hour you did in the winter and walk an hour to the bus in that weather is not old. Age be dammed.



I second that!!


----------



## Debbie

FLVacationGirl said:


> I think I'm done with Superstore, even though I love, love, love Click and Collect. I placed an order last night for $232 and they are giving me 1200 in points.....


Oh, my goodness! I got more than that on my small Saturday shop at No Frills. I think I spent $73 or so. My targeted items are always fruits, veggies, yogurt, pop, chips, etc....things I get every week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In case anyone needs anything from Apple ----*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all

Sobeys flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all
Get 150 airmiles when you get $150 gift card
***Maple Leaf Ham--buy 2 get 50 airmiles*** Looks Like it's the Ham ONLY
Canada Dry ginger ale products --buy 4 get 20 airmiles

Foodland flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all
Get 150 airmiles when you buy a $150.00 gift card

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Yay for the $150 gift card promo. Nothing else too exciting though. 

Went to Sobeys last night and spent $70 got around 75AM. Did the buy 4 get 25AM promo as we needed coffee, peanut butter, and I picked up 2 of those baking mixes to try. Also got 2 containers of Campbell’s stock. Sobeys Barrhaven had TONS!! Yay! Other than that just a few targeted MyOffers.


----------



## ottawamom

Double that Yay on GC. My Sobeys stash was getting a little low. No room in the freezer this week so the GC are a welcome relief in my AM hunt. Note there is the usual limit of 5 per collector account. It appears when reading the fine print this offer is also good at Urban Fresh and Foodland in Ontario only.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Sobeys flyer says 2635 AM total - there are very few in the flyer itself so guessing lots of instore on the usual - shampoo, bandaids, probably Advil still on etc.

I will be loading on the gift cards and then switching them out to Shell

Wonder if you still get the cents off shell coupons on gift card purchases?

Metro flyer....booo…..


----------



## kerreyn

Safeway/Sobey's flyer out west isn't great for air miles this week.  I have a few targeted offers/coupons I'll be using though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone received an e-mail from "CEB Customer Surveys" titled "AIR MILES - Request for Customer Feedback"?

Basically it said AM and CEB wanted me to participate in a customer service survey designed to gauge my opinions on how to provide excellent customer service.  Air Miles wants to learn how customers feel regarding recent experiences and find out what is important to them in terms of customer service.

It was interesting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone received an e-mail from "CEB Customer Surveys" titled "AIR MILES - Request for Customer Feedback"?
> 
> Basically it said AM and CEB wanted me to participate in a customer service survey designed to gauge my opinions on how to provide excellent customer service.  Air Miles wants to learn how customers feel regarding recent experiences and find out what is important to them in terms of customer service.
> 
> It was interesting.


*NOPE, and i would love a chance to answer that one!!*
*



*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *NOPE, and i would love a chance to answer that one!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




I don't know if this will work, but here's the link that was in the e-mail:

Hmm... I posted the link and then clicked it, hoping it would bring up a new survey for you to answer, but it brought up my answers..  so I removed it.

Darn. Sorry.


----------



## mort1331

yup looks like with the 5 gc that should put me into my Onyx level for another year. Now to see if I can buy other GC with those. I have been able to in the past if I include $20 bucks of things while buying another and paying with the Sobeys.
Let you know the success in a week.


----------



## bababear_50

So if I have a "My Offers" for spend 120.00 get 40 bonus airmiles , will I get this if I buy the 150.00 gift card at Sobeys/Foodland?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> So if I have a "My Offers" for spend 120.00 get 40 bonus airmiles , will I get this if I buy the 150.00 gift card at Sobeys/Foodland?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



If you look at the terms and conditions of the My Offers they exclude gift cards for the threshold spend ones


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer study! Links are live in the first post and here's the ones not already provided by our resident early bird!!*
*Sobeys*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Ben's bagels 2/$5 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Deli chicken meal deal $15 -- 25 AM*
*Deli cut Parmigiano Reggiano cheese spend $10 get 25 AM*
*Spend $10 on what looks like taco supplies ??? get 15 AM*
*Spend $25 on Pepsico products get 25 AM*
*a bunch of pretty lousy offers waaaaay under the 1:1 ratio!*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*buy at $75 gift card get 75 AM (good for those of us who can't have $150 tied up in gift cards!)*
*Almond Breeze 1.89 L carton $3.99 -- 10 AM*
*Royale tissues or Paper towel $7.99 buy 2 get 20 AM (WOW that's over priced!!)*
*Western Flyer*

*All week -- spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Compliments eggs buy 2 get 20 AM (no price mentioned)*
*Natrel organic milk 4L jug $7.49 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Compliments frozen veggies $2.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
* Spend $25 on Pepsico products get 25 AM*
*Oasis juice or Arizona ice tea 2/$3 buy 4 get 25 AM*
*Colgate toothpaste 2/$5 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*haven't picked up your blood glucose monitor yet? No worries -- STILL 200 AM*
*Aveeno products buy 2 get 20 AM (no price mentioned)*
*Foodland:*
*Ontario i noticed a few things besides the gift card offer:*

*Hersheys single bars .99 buy 2 get 4 AM (hey it's over my 1:1 ratio  )*
*Vlassic pickles $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM (nowhere close to picklepalozza 2017!)*
*old el paso products $2.79 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Marie Callendar's frozen dinners $6.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Spend $25 on Pepsico products get 25 AM*
*I want there to be more offers for you .. but ain't happening gang! *
*Metro is up to their old tricks again this week ... one of their offers is Black Diamond cheese $6.99 buy 2 get 10 AM -- BAD offer PLUS the same cheese is on sale right now for $4.44*


----------



## wtpfan

Does anyone know for sure if you can use the sobeys gift card to purchase other gift cards?


----------



## ottawamom

Technically I believe the answer is no. Depending on your cashier some have had success purchasing another GC when purchasing groceries as well in the same transaction.


----------



## damo

Just to double and triple clarify before I order, I can upgrade my AM WDW tickets that are available now with increased days and parkhopper at normal price, correct?  The value of the tickets is the same as normal tickets?

I almost have enough for 2, 5-day tickets but will want to upgrade to 7 day hopers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

wtpfan said:


> Does anyone know for sure if you can use the sobeys gift card to purchase other gift cards?



From website:

Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law.


----------



## Days In the Sun

A couple of heads up:

Rexall's flyer is only 6 days this coming week.
Sobeys in-store promos ended yesterday (finally!) so hopefully new ones in-store today.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

not normally - you may find a store willing to do it for you but you may need to throw in another item into the purchase.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Days In the Sun said:


> From website:
> 
> Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law.


Note that they say 'corporate' which means other Sobeys companies including Lawtons, Shell in some provinces etc.  But straight gc for say gift card mall are becoming tough due to tight anti-money laundering and anti-terrorist financing rules.


----------



## Disney Addicted

wtpfan said:


> Does anyone know for sure if you can use the sobeys gift card to purchase other gift cards?





ottawamom said:


> Technically I believe the answer is no. Depending on your cashier some have had success purchasing another GC when purchasing groceries as well in the same transaction.





Days In the Sun said:


> From website:
> 
> Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law.



It really depends on the store and Cashier you go to.  

I went to one Foodland this morning to purchase 5 gift cards.  But I know that particular Cashier I dealt with will not let people put other gift cards with the groceries and pay for them with the Foodland/Sobey's gift card.

So I went to another Foodland right afterwards, purchased $95.16 of groceries and threw in $300 shell gift cards (6 x $50) and paid for them with the Foodland/Sobey's gift cards I had just purchased at the other store location.

I have not had a problem at Sobey's doing that either.  I plan to purchase another 5 on my husband's air miles account and convert $450 into Shell cards.  That way I'll have $750 for groceries and $750 for Shell.  Each payday we take $150 of gas & grocery gift cards from our stock AND put $150 from our gas budget and $150 from our groceries budget back into our savings account, which is where I took the money for the cards.

Ironically I had just finished paying back the money borrowed from savings from the last time the spend $150 get 150 air miles was offered.


----------



## wtpfan

Thanks everyone...
Does anyone know if you can get 5 sobeys and 5 foodland on one airmiles account?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

wtpfan said:


> Thanks everyone...
> Does anyone know if you can get 5 sobeys and 5 foodland on one airmiles account?



No...the giftcards that are sold at both stores can be used at Sobeys, Foodland, Safeway, IGA, Freshco, Thrifty Foods, Lawton Drugs and Needs.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

wtpfan said:


> Thanks everyone...
> Does anyone know if you can get 5 sobeys and 5 foodland on one airmiles account?



Its actually quite possible and even likely that you could.  When you have an Air Miles offer, you load each offer into the AM engine which then pushes to the stores.  The stores can then enter their own if they choose to run any internal ones.  I would imagine the Foodland, Urban Fresh and Sobeys banners in Ontario would all be loaded as separate offers.  The 75AM for $75GC at Foodland I am guessing would likely still work even if you maxed the 150AM for $150GC at Sobeys.

But I don't know for sure


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did $750 (5x$150) for 750AM this morning (plus 75 on my card).  Its a very poor multiple when you think of it but its money I would spend anyways pursuing multiples deals.  Hopefully I can lay some off on gas station GCs if a store lets me

The flyer indicates many AM available but there were very few AM tags in Sobeys Kanata.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Note that they say 'corporate' which means other Sobeys companies including Lawtons, Shell in some provinces etc.  But straight gc for say gift card mall are becoming tough due to tight anti-money laundering and anti-terrorist financing rules.



I always interpreted this as all corporate gift cards, not just Sobeys corporate since it doesn't say "Sobeys corporate" ... Amazon is a corporation, Sephora is a corporation.


----------



## isabellea

Quick question as I leave for camping tomorrow and on the way back I will probably stop to Sobeys and Metro (close to QEW, 403/407 or 401). 

The Metro coupons, is the fact they are loaded to my app enough or do I need to print them and present them at the cash?

Any Rexall promotion I should use? My L&G are crappy and I don't really need anything but I could always buy some sunscreen (we only use LaRoche Posay so $$$).


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Quick question as I leave for camping tomorrow and on the way back I will probably stop to Sobeys and Metro (close to QEW, 403/407 or 401).
> 
> The Metro coupons, is the fact they are loaded to my app enough or do I need to print them and present them at the cash?
> 
> Any Rexall promotion I should use? My L&G are crappy and I don't really need anything but I could always buy some sunscreen (we only use LaRoche Posay so $$$).



1. Have a great trip. Safe travels

2. Loading them to the app is enough. You might want to print off the reminder page just in case one doesn't post properly (had that happen the other week and they were able to take care of it immediately at CS)

3. Not sure about Rexall, haven't looked at the flyer yet.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Its actually quite possible and even likely that you could.  When you have an Air Miles offer, you load each offer into the AM engine which then pushes to the stores.  The stores can then enter their own if they choose to run any internal ones.  I would imagine the Foodland, Urban Fresh and Sobeys banners in Ontario would all be loaded as separate offers.  The 75AM for $75GC at Foodland I am guessing would likely still work even if you maxed the 150AM for $150GC at Sobeys.
> 
> But I don't know for sure





TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I did $750 (5x$150) for 750AM this morning (plus 75 on my card).  Its a very poor multiple when you think of it but its money I would spend anyways pursuing multiples deals.  Hopefully I can lay some off on gas station GCs if a store lets me
> 
> The flyer indicates many AM available but there were very few AM tags in Sobeys Kanata.



Wait, what did I miss?  What 75AM / $75 at Foodland?  Is this for Ontario?  I'll have to look at the flyer again.  

I just looked again but I don't see anything.  Could someone fill me in please?


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Wait, what did I miss?  What 75AM / $75 at Foodland?  Is this for Ontario?  I'll have to look at the flyer again.
> 
> I just looked again but I don't see anything.  Could someone fill me in please?



On Foodland flyer it says 150AM/150$ GC. I think the 75AM/75$ is at Urban Fresh, not Foodland.


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> On Foodland flyer it says 150AM/150$ GC. I think the 75AM/75$ is at Urban Fresh, not Foodland.



Ah, ok - thanks.  I don't have an Urban Fresh near me.  I must have automatically skipped reading when I saw the words Urban Fresh.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> 1. Have a great trip. Safe travels
> 
> 2. Loading them to the app is enough. You might want to print off the reminder page just in case one doesn't post properly (had that happen the other week and they were able to take care of it immediately at CS)
> 
> 3. Not sure about Rexall, haven't looked at the flyer yet.



Thank you! Since it's probably our last trip to the USA for a couple of years, I will try to enjoy my stops to Target and Trader Joe! Unfortunately, it's suppose to rain on Saturday and Sunday (we are tent camping) but the weather is supposed to be nice when we go to Niagara Falls on Monday.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer Ont
June 22-27
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-june-22-to-27/all

Sunday Beauty event spend 50.00 get 100 bonus miles

My load N Go is spend $60 get 60 airmiles for this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> My load N Go is spend $60 get 60 airmiles for this week.
> Hugs Mel



When do the new Load & Go offers come out?  I don't even have a Spend $ Get AM on in mine as of today.

I have other offers, specifically offering AM for purchasing select items.  Those have the dates June 15-28th on them.  Does that mean I won't get another Spend $ Get AM until June 29th?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> When do the new Load & Go offers come out?  I don't even have a Spend $ Get AM on in mine as of today.
> 
> I have other offers, specifically offering AM for purchasing select items.  Those have the dates June 15-28th on them.  Does that mean I won't get another Spend $ Get AM until June 29th?



Our offers are $40/40am and daughter has $25/25am.  I looked at her account on the app and didn't think she had one at first.  It was in the middle of the list when I selected "view all offers".  

Just thought I'd mention it in case it applies to you. If not, I'd check again later in case they are late rolling some of them out.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Flyer Ont
> June 22-27
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-june-22-to-27/all
> 
> Sunday Beauty event spend 50.00 get 100 bonus miles
> 
> My load N Go is spend $60 get 60 airmiles for this week.
> Hugs Mel



Load N Go threshold spend is saying starts today, Fri June 22 to Thurs June 28.  I'm thinking of shopping today, trying to decide if I believe it lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't get a threshold spend at Rexall this week. Didn't have one last week either. DH and DS both have Spend $40 get 40AM. It's not the end of the world because I really am well stocked up with Rexall items anyway. I'll take my Sobey's GC and go shopping at FreshCo. instead.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

My apologies for creating confusion re Foodland vs Urban Fresh a few posts back!


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> When do the new Load & Go offers come out?  I don't even have a Spend $ Get AM on in mine as of today.
> 
> I have other offers, specifically offering AM for purchasing select items.  Those have the dates June 15-28th on them.  Does that mean I won't get another Spend $ Get AM until June 29th?



MIne is $60/60AM, same as I got last week.  Daughter's is $25/50.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Donald, you're not that old. I always figured we're about the same age (married the same length of time, sort of) and I don't like to think of myself as old (yet! although I know I am). Anyone who can get up at the hour you did in the winter and walk an hour to the bus in that weather is not old. Age be dammed.





Disney Addicted said:


> I second that!!



*Aww thanks, that does my heart some good today! My daily treks into the city have become weekly and that hour isn't much better when it's warm out --- in fact it's a bit worse now that the sun is already climbing into the sky, makes it hard to sleep on the bus   We'll have been married for 34 years come November and since we were both young when THAT happened, that puts us squarely on the other side of mid-50's. The "old" reference comes from how much longer it takes for everything to get working in the morning and ever notice how long it takes for anything to heal now and where do all the bruises come from that cover my legs & arms!!?? The shoulders that ache from the backpack are almost better once the next week rolls around, my knees, feet & back are screaming at me today after all the walking i did yesterday! Seriously, my brain doesn't think I'm this old so it lets my body do all those stupid things and then sits back & chuckles when i creak up the stairs at night *

*I decided to treat myself to an entire day in the city since the weather was just perfect ... so after I had done a bunch of wandering, browsing & some actual shopping i walked to the Shell that is offering the AM on products in the store ...*

* *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> My load N Go is spend $60 get 60 airmiles for this week.
> Hugs Mel





Disney Addicted said:


> When do the new Load & Go offers come out?  I don't even have a Spend $ Get AM on in mine as of today.
> 
> I have other offers, specifically offering AM for purchasing select items.  Those have the dates June 15-28th on them.  Does that mean I won't get another Spend $ Get AM until June 29th?





Days In the Sun said:


> Our offers are $40/40am and daughter has $25/25am.  I looked at her account on the app and didn't think she had one at first.  It was in the middle of the list when I selected "view all offers".
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it in case it applies to you. If not, I'd check again later in case they are late rolling some of them out.





Days In the Sun said:


> Load N Go threshold spend is saying starts today, Fri June 22 to Thurs June 28.  I'm thinking of shopping today, trying to decide if I believe it lol.





ottawamom said:


> I didn't get a threshold spend at Rexall this week. Didn't have one last week either. DH and DS both have Spend $40 get 40AM. It's not the end of the world because I really am well stocked up with Rexall items anyway. I'll take my Sobey's GC and go shopping at FreshCo. instead.





damo said:


> MIne is $60/60AM, same as I got last week.  Daughter's is $25/50.



*The LnG offers get pushed to our accounts every 2 weeks -- on Friday morning-ish (can happen as early as midnight) These are the product offers and until about 2 months ago they were targeted to your purchases but now they are all the same for everyone and most of us rarely, if ever, seem to buy those items! If i look back at them i can see they tend to rotate between the SAME useless items as well. IF you get a threshold offer they usually appear on the Friday immediately before the week they are good for. Until 2 weeks ago they were only good for the following Wednesday & Thursday -- last week it was good Monday - Thursday and this week it's good for the entire 7 days. These threshold offers also used to be the same for every card and last week they started to be different for each card or nonexistent. My main card has spend $25 get 50 AM and on the secondary card (that is ONLY used during the big promos and only for the very minimum spend needed) has spend $60 get 60 AM*

*On Monday an email coupon will show up for a threshold spend that will (at the moment at least!) stack with the potential LnG offer and it used to be the SAME as the LnG threshold spend meaning a big bang for your buck but now that those are all over the place I've been finding that i need to spend more than i might want to for it to work.*

*Good catch on the flyer only being active till Wednesday this week - this happens occasionally and it can make the shopping a bit binding if you're wanting to decide if you'll do better with the email coupon & LnG offer or wait till the weekend offer because the next flyer hasn't been leaked yet!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The LnG offers get pushed to our accounts every 2 weeks -- on Friday morning-ish (can happen as early as midnight) These are the product offers and until about 2 months ago they were targeted to your purchases but now they are all the same for everyone and most of us rarely, if ever, seem to buy those items! If i look back at them i can see they tend to rotate between the SAME useless items as well. IF you get a threshold offer they usually appear on the Friday immediately before the week they are good for. Until 2 weeks ago they were only good for the following Wednesday & Thursday -- last week it was good Monday - Thursday and this week it's good for the entire 7 days. These threshold offers also used to be the same for every card and last week they started to be different for each card or nonexistent. My main card has spend $25 get 50 AM and on the secondary card (that is ONLY used during the big promos and only for the very minimum spend needed) has spend $60 get 60 AM*
> 
> *On Monday an email coupon will show up for a threshold spend that will (at the moment at least!) stack with the potential LnG offer and it used to be the SAME as the LnG threshold spend meaning a big bang for your buck but now that those are all over the place I've been finding that i need to spend more than i might want to for it to work.*
> 
> *Good catch on the flyer only being active till Wednesday this week - this happens occasionally and it can make the shopping a bit binding if you're wanting to decide if you'll do better with the email coupon & LnG offer or wait till the weekend offer because the next flyer hasn't been leaked yet!*



Hi Hon
Thanks for the great explanation and taking the time to help.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else get the letter from BMO World Elite (dated June 18th) re the new airport lounge affiliation. They are parting ways with Priority Pass and will now be using LoungeKey effective August 8. Card members will get 2 passes good till December 31, 2018. Then 2 more each year thereafter.

Looks like you have to sign up for it but when I tried it kept telling me my card wasn't valid. Anyone else try yet. The number they give to call isn't toll free and I don't want to waste $$ unnecessarily. It's a 437 area code. 

Don't worry people the lounge in Orlando is still on the list.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> My apologies for creating confusion re Foodland vs Urban Fresh a few posts back!



LOL - no worries.  I was didn't want to miss maximizing an offer!



Donald - my hero said:


> *The LnG offers get pushed to our accounts every 2 weeks -- on Friday morning-ish (can happen as early as midnight) These are the product offers and until about 2 months ago they were targeted to your purchases but now they are all the same for everyone and most of us rarely, if ever, seem to buy those items! If i look back at them i can see they tend to rotate between the SAME useless items as well. IF you get a threshold offer they usually appear on the Friday immediately before the week they are good for. Until 2 weeks ago they were only good for the following Wednesday & Thursday -- last week it was good Monday - Thursday and this week it's good for the entire 7 days. These threshold offers also used to be the same for every card and last week they started to be different for each card or nonexistent. My main card has spend $25 get 50 AM and on the secondary card (that is ONLY used during the big promos and only for the very minimum spend needed) has spend $60 get 60 AM*
> 
> *On Monday an email coupon will show up for a threshold spend that will (at the moment at least!) stack with the potential LnG offer and it used to be the SAME as the LnG threshold spend meaning a big bang for your buck but now that those are all over the place I've been finding that i need to spend more than i might want to for it to work.*
> 
> *Good catch on the flyer only being active till Wednesday this week - this happens occasionally and it can make the shopping a bit binding if you're wanting to decide if you'll do better with the email coupon & LnG offer or wait till the weekend offer because the next flyer hasn't been leaked yet!*



Thanks!  I'm not sure why I thought it was weekly before.  It's so hard to keep track of all the offers and their details.  I'm so amazing with people who can!

For me, at this moment anyways, I don't have a Load N Go threshold period.  Maybe one will show up later.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the "Get 3 Bonus Air Miles on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)." for ON and some other provinces..

Would that be 1 base mile + 3 bonus air miles for 4 miles total?    Or 3 miles total?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else get the letter from BMO World Elite (dated June 18th) re the new airport lounge affiliation. They are parting ways with Priority Pass and will now be using LoungeKey effective August 8. Card members will get 2 passes good till December 31, 2018. Then 2 more each year thereafter.
> 
> Looks like you have to sign up for it but when I tried it kept telling me my card wasn't valid. Anyone else try yet. The number they give to call isn't toll free and I don't want to waste $$ unnecessarily.
> 
> Don't worry people the lounge in Orlando is still on the list.


I can answer that question.  While the letter doesn't tell you this, you can't sign up until the program actually goes live on August 8th.  You will continue to get the error message till then.
I think I will like the new way of doing things because you only need your one card, the actual MC and not the Priority Pass card.  Having said that, they sent me two Priority Pass cards with two different dates on them, two totally different accounts, and I was getting two free passes from each.  That will now be gone.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding the "Get 3 Bonus Air Miles on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)." for ON and some other provinces..
> 
> Would that be 1 base mile + 3 bonus air miles for 4 miles total?    Or 3 miles total?



4 total miles


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding the "Get 3 Bonus Air Miles on all grades of fuel (min 25 litre fuel purchase)." for ON and some other provinces..
> 
> Would that be 1 base mile + 3 bonus air miles for 4 miles total?    Or 3 miles total?



I've been filling up at a GTA gas station that offers the 4 cents off a liter promo.  It's also on the 3 bonus airmiles list but their signage doesn't say anything about it and I'm not receiving it.  My local Shell has signage for the 3 bonus miles but isn't included in the 4 cents off promo. Just fyi.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I can answer that question.  While the letter doesn't tell you this, you can't sign up until the program actually goes live on August 8th.  You will continue to get the error message till then.
> I think I will like the new way of doing things because you only need your one card, the actual MC and not the Priority Pass card.  Having said that, they sent me two Priority Pass cards with two different dates on them, two totally different accounts, and I was getting two free passes from each.  That will now be gone.



Thanks for the update. I guess I will be waiting till August 8 to sign up. I'm glad I was able to use my 2 Priority Lounge Passes in May. I'll get 2 bonus ones for the year with this switch over. Unfortunately the airports I'm travelling through in September aren't with the program. Reason to book another trip I guess.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's Ontario has Hershey's chocolate chips on sale this week (until Jun 27 according to the shelf signage) for $2.50 each 25 am wub 4. I looked through the flyer a couple of times and I just don't see it mentioned.  Anyway, I think it's a pretty good offer since $2.50 is a good sale price IMHO (this week 2/$7 or $2.99 sale prices at various other stores). My store had about 20 different varieties included from Reese's, Skors, butterscotch, white chocolate to name a few.

Also, St. Hubert's soups are on sale for the month until August 8 at $1.99, buy 3 get 10 ams.  If you are lucky enough to find a store with the incorrect tags, they originally printed as buy 3 get 60 ams.  I ended up buying 30, received the 10 am wub 3 and customer service "Made it Right" for the missing 500 and then promptly took down the tags.

The last item I thought worth mentioning is the Uncle Ben's Natural Select rice which if I remember correctly is $3.99 regular price until August 8 with 3 airmiles, it's in this week's flyer.  I never seem to see this on sale but is a product we buy anyway so 3 am is better than none.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> 4 total miles



Great!  Thank you.



Days In the Sun said:


> I've been filling up at a GTA gas station that offers the 4 cents off a liter promo.  It's also on the 3 bonus airmiles list but their signage doesn't say anything about it and I'm not receiving it.  My local Shell has signage for the 3 bonus miles but isn't included in the 4 cents off promo. Just fyi.



Hmm.. I wonder if that's what's happening.  I double-checked my 4 receipts to-date and each of them have received that discount.  The T&C on the offer doesn't say anything about getting one offer or the other however.  I'm going to ask AM about that.  THank you.



Days In the Sun said:


> Sobey's Ontario has Hershey's chocolate chips on sale this week (until Jun 27 according to the shelf signage) for $2.50 each 25 am *wub 4*. I looked through the flyer a couple of times and I just don't see it mentioned.  Anyway, I think it's a pretty good offer since $2.50 is a good sale price IMHO (this week 2/$7 or $2.99 sale prices at various other stores). My store had about 20 different varieties included from Reese's, Skors, butterscotch, white chocolate to name a few.
> 
> The last item I thought worth mentioning is the Uncle Ben's Natural Select rice which if I remember correctly is $3.99 regular price until August 8 with 3 airmiles, it's in this week's flyer.  I never seem to see this on sale but is a product we buy anyway so 3 am is better than none.



Thanks!  I didn't understand the bolded part though.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Great!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder if that's what's happening.  I double-checked my 4 receipts to-date and each of them have received that discount.  The T&C on the offer doesn't say anything about getting one offer or the other however.  I'm going to ask AM about that.  THank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I didn't understand the bold part though.


WUB = when you buy.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I've been filling up at a GTA gas station that offers the 4 cents off a liter promo.  It's also on the 3 bonus airmiles list but their signage doesn't say anything about it and I'm not receiving it.  My local Shell has signage for the 3 bonus miles but isn't included in the 4 cents off promo. Just fyi.





Disney Addicted said:


> Hmm.. I wonder if that's what's happening.  I double-checked my 4 receipts to-date and each of them have received that discount.  The T&C on the offer doesn't say anything about getting one offer or the other however.  I'm going to ask AM about that.  THank you.



I just finished a chat with Maham and he said yes, both offers say you can combine them with other bonus offers and I (so we) should be getting both the .04 cents discount and 3 bonus air miles.  I'm happy with that.  I'm not so happy at being told that regardless of the fact the T&C says to allow 4 weeks after the promotion has ended to post to your account - he says 120 days afterwards.  Umm no.  It said 4 weeks and I'll be back on top of them no more than 5 weeks after the promo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> WUB = when you buy.  Hope that helps.



Ohhhh    Thank you!  That's funny. I haven't come across that before.

I'm so glad I asked for clarification.  I was thinking 25 air miles for $2.50 in chocolate, not $10.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Ohhhh    Thank you!  That's funny. I haven't come across that before.
> 
> I'm so glad I asked for clarification.  I was thinking 25 air miles for $2.50 in chocolate, not $10.



Tinkerone is correct.  Yes you need to spend $10, not an amazing return but I think it's a decent price with ok airmiles.

I walked every aisle, the three airmiles promos I mentioned above were the ones that stuck out for me.  As usual, nothing in fruits and vegetables, lots of small offers.  I was surprised how many of this month's in-store offers are repeats from earlier this year.


----------



## osully

Went to Sobeys and got the $150 gift card + 150AM deal and then spent about $45 on groceries and only got 27AM from that. Holiday weekend coming up won't be anything better!

But, I got a coupon for $5 off $50+ spend at Sobeys for next weekend!


----------



## damo

Do the gift cards need to be done on separate purchases like last time or can we do them all at once?


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Do the gift cards need to be done on separate purchases like last time or can we do them all at once?


have not done it yet, but should be ok all at once as it its 150 per 150.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> Do the gift cards need to be done on separate purchases like last time or can we do them all at once?


Separate! Don’t do them at once. I asked.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
The Reno just started--ceilings being scrapped--no more popcorn ceiling,,,what a messy yucky job.
wish me luck
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I did my GC all in one shot. Ask the cashier at the store which way they would prefer to do them. They usually know how others have been processed at their store and whether there was an issue or not.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Also, St. Hubert's soups are on sale for the month until August 8 at $1.99, buy 3 get 10 ams.  If you are lucky enough to find a store with the incorrect tags, they originally printed as buy 3 get 60 ams.  I ended up buying 30, received the 10 am wub 3 and customer service "Made it Right" for the missing 500 and then promptly took down the tags.



I had a similar experience. I only picked up 3 chicken broth because the tag said it was good until sometime in August. When they rang through at the cash it was only 10AM (still not a bad deal as they totaled less than $6) but I thought I had made a mental note that they were 60AM. I asked the cashier if I could park my stuff while I went to check it out. Grabbed the ticket off the shelf and went right to CS. They made it right and said they would have to check into it as they didn't know which one was the error (the 60AM or the 10AM)

Now I know the answer and am kicking myself for not having picked up more.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did the max 5x150=$750 GC at sobeys in one transaction and correctly got the 750AM.  The  flyer is a bit confusing because it sort of suggests you can only do the deal once and up to 5x150 cards so I was wondering if I did one card if I couldn't do another.  But the good customer service lady that works days at Terry Fox checked and confirmed you can do any combo but 5 max overall per card during the week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> The Reno just started--ceilings being scrapped--no more popcorn ceiling,,,what a messy yucky job.
> wish me luck
> Hugs Mel



*I would love to get rid of our ugly ceilings too ... but the mess it will create has stopped me, good luck with all the renos!

Here's my off topic activity for today, jam for all the fresh bread I've been making 
 *


----------



## ottawamom

Looks great! Did you go and pick the strawberries yourself. That's on my to do list for next week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I had a similar experience. I only picked up 3 chicken broth because the tag said it was good until sometime in August. When they rang through at the cash it was only 10AM (still not a bad deal as they totaled less than $6) but I thought I had made a mental note that they were 60AM. I asked the cashier if I could park my stuff while I went to check it out. Grabbed the ticket off the shelf and went right to CS. They made it right and said they would have to check into it as they didn't know which one was the error (the 60AM or the 10AM)
> 
> Now I know the answer and am kicking myself for not having picked up more.



Well always worth it to check again when you go back next, I'm only relaying what I was told.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Looks great! Did you go and pick the strawberries yourself. That's on my to do list for next week.


*That would be a hard NO!! I really don't like being out in the sun, gotta get up too flipping early to pick berries, there are bugs, my back hurts, my knees hurt, it's messy, ME NO LIKE (get the picture  ) When i was a kid we would go pick berries by the flat and then come home and put them down, freeze them, make jam, crumbles, shortcakes .. it got to the point that i dreaded the end of the school year because it mean strawberry picking time had arrived. Once i was in charge of my own kitchen the rule was someone else could either pick the berries and bring them home or just buy the danged things! This is the first year in literally decades that I've made jam, hubby thinks he's died & gone to heaven  *

*This is a real life picture of me in a berry patch ...*


----------



## osully

I did Shell the other day - split my gas into 2 transactions. 1 at just over 15L, and 1 at 19L (remainder). Only got 2 separate 1AM. Was hoping for 2 of the 3AM bonus like I had the week before!


----------



## osully

osully said:


> I did Shell the other day - split my gas into 2 transactions. 1 at just over 15L, and 1 at 19L (remainder). Only got 2 separate 1AM. Was hoping for 2 of the 3AM bonus like I had the week before!



Oh - just figured out why. 3AM bonus is only for 25L or more. Oops!


----------



## tgropp

Sobeys flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all
Get 150 airmiles when you get $150 gift card
Maple Leaf meats --buy 2 get 50 airmiles-I'm good for some bacon!!
Canada Dry ginger ale products --buy 4 get 20 airmiles


Hugs Mel[/QUOTE]

Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.


----------



## AngelDisney

tgropp said:


> Sobeys flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all
> Get 150 airmiles when you get $150 gift card
> Maple Leaf meats --buy 2 get 50 airmiles-I'm good for some bacon!!
> Canada Dry ginger ale products --buy 4 get 20 airmiles
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.[/QUOTE]

Same here! Got the Prime chicken breast strips but no AM. Didn’t bother to return them. And forgot to grab a Shell card. Not a good try for my at Sobeys this time!


----------



## bababear_50

tgropp said:


> Sobeys flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-21-to-27/all
> Get 150 airmiles when you get $150 gift card
> Maple Leaf meats --buy 2 get 50 airmiles-I'm good for some bacon!!
> Canada Dry ginger ale products --buy 4 get 20 airmiles
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.[/QUOTE]



AngelDisney said:


> Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.



Same here! Got the Prime chicken breast strips but no AM. Didn’t bother to return them. And forgot to grab a Shell card. Not a good try for my at Sobeys this time![/QUOTE]

Hi Guys
I am very sorry this happened to you and apologise.
I will go back and edit the post.
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.





Same here! Got the Prime chicken breast strips but no AM. Didn’t bother to return them. And forgot to grab a Shell card. Not a good try for my at Sobeys this time![/QUOTE]

Hi Guys
I am very sorry this happened to you and apologise.
I will go back and edit the post.
Hugs Mel[/QUOTE]

No problem! The flyer is misleading. I read it myself and thought the same thing.


----------



## tgropp

bababear_50 said:


> Be careful on the Maple Leaf meats. I purchased the bacon and when the bonus air miles did not show up, I was told that it only applied for the Maple Leaf hams.





Same here! Got the Prime chicken breast strips but no AM. Didn’t bother to return them. And forgot to grab a Shell card. Not a good try for my at Sobeys this time![/QUOTE]

Hi Guys
I am very sorry this happened to you and apologise.
I will go back and edit the post.
Hugs Mel[/QUOTE]


Mel....no need to apologize
It was a misleading ad (to a point)  but will make me look closer next time.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Hi everyone.  I’ve appreciated reading all the tips and tricks posted to this forum. I have been an AM collector for years though I didn’t become serious until about 8 months ago.  I wouldn’t have ever thought to gain my hubby a card to capitalize on the large promos. Thank you for that one!  Speaking of, now that Mega Miles is over, can someone please advise how many more large promos are destined to come over the year? I’ve seen Shop The Block, though for some reason I thought there were 3 big ones each year. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bababear_50

Promos that I've seen
Mega Miles usually in Spring
Shop The Block usually in the Fall


Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Good morning!  Today's my son's Grade 8 Grad Day.  Now both my kids will be in high school come September.  The years really do fly by...

On the bright side, now that I started going back to Planet Fitness and a daily treadmill walk, my back has stopped hurting again.  Who knew walking an hour a day would keep back pain away?  I really wish a doctor had told me years ago instead my finding it out on my own.  

I don't know if this has been posted previously (sorry if it has) but I came across a Rexall and Air Miles contest.  The prize is 5,000 Air Miles and a $500 Rexall gift card.  There's two weeks to the contest, 1 entry per week.  Here's the rules:  Basically go to Rexall's FB page, watch the video and answer the question.

https://business.facebook.com/notes...ll-celebrate-canada-contest/2116388705306539/


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> Good morning!  Today's my son's Grade 8 Grad Day.  Now both my kids will be in high school come September.  The years really do fly by...
> 
> On the bright side, now that I started going back to Planet Fitness and a daily treadmill walk, my back has stopped hurting again.  Who knew walking an hour a day would keep back pain away?  I really wish a doctor had told me years ago instead my finding it out on my own.
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted previously (sorry if it has) but I came across a Rexall and Air Miles contest.  The prize is 5,000 Air Miles and a $500 Rexall gift card.  There's two weeks to the contest, 1 entry per week.  Here's the rules:  Basically go to Rexall's FB page, watch the video and answer the question.
> 
> https://business.facebook.com/notes...ll-celebrate-canada-contest/2116388705306539/


Congrats to your son! My son's 8th grade grad is tomorrow. That's it for elementary school for us. We will have one in high school and one in college! I totally understand the feeling. It's surreal isn't it?
And congratulations on healing your back! I am just starting to feel better after 6 weeks of pain from a herniated lumbar disc. I sure won't take back health for granted again. I am so careful to limit my time sitting now, and I am working on much better posture!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall email coupon is out Spend $50 get 50 AM. Use it with your L&G if you got one.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jun25/June25_COUPON-5050-ONMB.pdf


----------



## nicynot

how do you guys find out about the shell airmiles offers? I notice alot of you go there for gift cards, but I can never seem to find these offers


----------



## Donald - my hero

nicynot said:


> how do you guys find out about the shell airmiles offers? I notice alot of you go there for gift cards, but I can never seem to find these offers


*Right HERE! This is the best community of people who are always willing to help each other out --- when a new offer is noticed someone will usually post a link. The shell offers are a bit difficult to stumble on myself ! *
*Shell Summer Offers*

*A problem that crops up with their offers is that they are not available at every store so you need to dig even deeper ...*
*Particpating Shell Stations*

*If you look closely at the web page you'll see this string of info so you can "perhaps" find it again yourself*

**


----------



## damo

Anyone get the Children's Place email that says 25 AM with any purchase?  I don't see anything on it about a minimum?  Wonder if it is specific to my account or is it available to everyone?

Get the styles kids want at the prices you’ll love!

YOUR EXCLUSIVE OFFER

*Get 25 Bonus Miles *
when you shop The Children’s Place or online
*from June 20 through July 11, 2018

* Offer valid June 20 through July 11, 2018 at participating The Children's Place stores in Canada when you present your AIR MILES® Card at the time of any purchase in-store, or online if your order ships to a street address or PO box in Canada at the time of purchase. Limited to one offer per Collector Number per day net of refunds and exclusive of taxes, shipping discounts and gift card purchases. Bonus Miles will be deducted for each corresponding purchase returned. Allow up to 8 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. 


*


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Anyone get the Children's Place email that says 25 AM with any purchase?  I don't see anything on it about a minimum?  Wonder if it is specific to my account or is it available to everyone?
> *YOUR EXCLUSIVE OFFER*
> 
> *Get 25 Bonus Miles *
> when you shop The Children’s Place or online
> *from June 20 through July 11, 2018
> 
> * Offer valid June 20 through July 11, 2018 at participating The Children's Place stores in Canada when you present your AIR MILES® Card at the time of any purchase in-store, or online if your order ships to a street address or PO box in Canada at the time of purchase. Limited to one offer per Collector Number per day net of refunds and exclusive of taxes, shipping discounts and gift card purchases. Bonus Miles will be deducted for each corresponding purchase returned. Allow up to 8 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required.
> 
> *


*I'm thinking it's specific to your account based on the words i highlighted in red ... *


*ETA (not trying to be snarky BTW)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If you've been waiting to place any online orders now's the time! (i always have a list sitting waiting for multiplier sales!!!!)*
**
*Canada Day 5X Multiplier Sale*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm thinking it's specific to your account based on the words i highlighted in red ... *
> 
> 
> *ETA (not trying to be snarky BTW)*




No, I understand that, lol,  but just wondering if anyone else received the same email.  I don't know why I would be the only one who got it considering I have never shopped there.


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> No, I understand that, lol,  but just wondering if anyone else received the same email.  I don't know why I would be the only one who got it considering I have never shopped there.


I received that email last Thursday.  It doesn't say anything about a dollar amount so I assumed there was none.  There is a FB group on AM's and they have been discussing it as well.  Its a good deal but I don't need any children's clothes.


----------



## hdrolfe

I never got it, and I shop at Children's Place for almost all of kiddo's clothes! Oh well...


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you've been waiting to place any online orders now's the time! (i always have a list sitting waiting for multiplier sales!!!!)*
> *View attachment 332981*
> *Canada Day 5X Multiplier Sale*


 DD lives in Newfoundland, and I thought of a perfect gift for my _Touched By an Angel_ nut. Her birthday is the week after next, and the audio book _Butterflies in a Box_ by Roma Downey is on the way to her. Should get there just in time for her birthday! And a couple of extra miles for me. [I'm also excited that 1) I waited and 2) I remembered to shop through airmilesshop]


----------



## Sparrow78

Hey, quick question, when I ordered disney park passes they came via fedex or purolator and I got them in like 5 days. 

I want to order some passes for Canadas wonderland and African Lion Safari for our trip to Ontario... anyone know if it really does take 3 weeks like it says to allow? Trying to decide if I order for me here in AB or ship them to my cousin who we are staying with in Ontario!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Sparrow78 said:


> Hey, quick question, when I ordered disney park passes they came via fedex or purolator and I got them in like 5 days.
> 
> I want to order some passes for Canadas wonderland and African Lion Safari for our trip to Ontario... anyone know if it really does take 3 weeks like it says to allow? Trying to decide if I order for me here in AB or ship them to my cousin who we are staying with in Ontario!


*These will come via regular Canada Post -- they will *usually* get to an Ontario address within a few days. My tickets for the Aquarium however, took close to a month because they got lost in the mail & eventually needed to be re-issued! *


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *These will come via regular Canada Post -- they will *usually* get to an Ontario address within a few days. My tickets for the Aquarium however, took close to a month because they got lost in the mail & eventually needed to be re-issued! *


They might ship by UPS though. I think for Disney passes they ship with UPS as they require a signature as they are more valuable.


----------



## osully

Good week at Sobeys! Spend $100 get 100AM coupon in flyer! Use that with a gift card from last weekend!

Valid Thursday June 28 to Sunday July 1.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-28-to-july-4/all

Foodland
no flyer posted yet


Metro Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-28-to-july-4/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic is for every $100, get 50 miles.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> DilEmma, welcome back. There are no big offers on right now. The hunting is pretty tough these days. The most up to date current info is in the first post. When you're settled in, get back to your Sobeys, Foodland, Rexall, Metro routine.


Thanks!
Who would have thought I could forget how to maximize this. I should have made some notes, lol. I did make it to Sobeys in time for $750 gift cards.

Shameful I have to ask this... Sobeys posts Air Miles on Wednesday?


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Anyone get the Children's Place email that says 25 AM with any purchase?  I don't see anything on it about a minimum?  Wonder if it is specific to my account or is it available to everyone?
> 
> Get the styles kids want at the prices you’ll love!
> 
> YOUR EXCLUSIVE OFFER
> 
> *Get 25 Bonus Miles *
> when you shop The Children’s Place or online
> *from June 20 through July 11, 2018
> 
> * Offer valid June 20 through July 11, 2018 at participating The Children's Place stores in Canada when you present your AIR MILES® Card at the time of any purchase in-store, or online if your order ships to a street address or PO box in Canada at the time of purchase. Limited to one offer per Collector Number per day net of refunds and exclusive of taxes, shipping discounts and gift card purchases. Bonus Miles will be deducted for each corresponding purchase returned. Allow up to 8 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required.
> 
> *



I got the email as well, on June 20. I've never shopped there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

DilEmma said:


> Thanks!
> Who would have thought I could forget how to maximize this. I should have made some notes, lol. I did make it to Sobeys in time for $750 gift cards.
> 
> Shameful I have to ask this... Sobeys posts Air Miles on Wednesday?



Correct, Wednesday night.


----------



## Sparrow78

Donald - my hero said:


> *These will come via regular Canada Post -- they will *usually* get to an Ontario address within a few days. My tickets for the Aquarium however, took close to a month because they got lost in the mail & eventually needed to be re-issued! *


Thanks. I'll get my cousins address and just ship to her. I really don't want them to show in Alberta when we have already started our roadtrip!


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday (and bonus Saturday) out west this week!  There's some good deals this time - I'll be making my list this morning!


----------



## tinkerone

I've recently started using the Options PC points thing and I'm not impressed so far.  I used two of my targeted offers on Saturday and only one went through with the points.  I phoned through and had them apply the points however I did get a lecture about doing those sort of requests online.  Today I went to Loblaws and bought the burgers they have on for todays targeted one day offer, get 6000 points.  I went through the self serve as I only had the one item but once again, no points were applied.  When I called the clerk over she gave them to me right away.  If you have to chase down these points all the time it seems like a lot of bother.  I'll keep using it when it benefits me but a bit of a pain.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well I know where I will be on Friday morning LOL...  Shopping that Blue Friday because there actually are a lot of things I needed to stock up on.  
I had to buy the KD 12 packs on the previous sale as they were half-price... now we have a small wall of KD cases stacked in our pantry...


----------



## kerreyn

If my list is right (and I'm usually off a bit), I'll have one order and spend approx. $151.78 and get 795 air miles.  I have a targeted offer of spend $150 and get 150 AM, and it's good until the 30th, so it's better than the flyer offer of sp $100 get 100.

Just heading out the door to Rexall...


----------



## isabellea

2nd Blue Friday at IGA in QC!!!! I should get 300AM for 102$. But first, I need to go to Foodland tonight and get my gift cards!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Wednesday flyer update and the personal musings of the resident Duck!*
*SUPER early (and rather blurry) glance at next week's Rexall flyer for Ontario*
*Rexall ON*

*Full week of flyer this time! *
*Weekend threshold spend Friday to Sunday (BIG spend required) $50 for 60 AM or $75 for 100 AM*
*All of the other offers are terrible!*
*Sobeys:*
*****Head's up for Ontario you need to clip and use the actual coupon from the flyer to get threshold spend of $100 = 100 AM*****
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Spend $100 get 50 AM TODAY till Saturday*
*Large order of tater wedges $4.99 get 10 AM*
*Buy chocolate & graham wafers and get the marshmallows FREE to make s'mores*
*$25 worth of participating products (NO idea what these are?!?) get 100 AM -- bottom of page #8*
*Exchange a propane tank get 25 AM (no price mentioned)*
*Marc Anthony hair products $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Huggies baby wipes $3.49 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Chicken wings from the hot deli $9.77 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*lots of offers that hover around the 1:1 ratio*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*mentions 975 in store miles*
*Flyer shows TWO lonely offers $16.99 cake gets you a whole 10 AM OR 2 jars of jam  $4.99 snags 5 AM*
*Western Flyer*
*offers outside of the Blue Friday is ALSO on Saturday this week(so jealous of this week's BTW!) that you could add to that order!*
*Tuesday July 4th get 20X base miles for every $20 worth of purchases*
*Compliments maple syrup $6.99 get 15 AM*
*Old El Paso products 2/$5 spend $10 get 15 AM*
*Club House marinades $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Pedigree dog food $16.99 buy 2 get 50 AM*
*Get your booze for the summer spend $150 get 150 AM*
*several products have bonus miles as well so pays to drink!*

*Foodland*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Butterball turkey "bacon" and "Franks" $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Natrel Lactose free milk 2L $4.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*the rest of the offers are PATHETIC*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*cheese & meat trays $2.19/100 g spend $15 get 30 AM*
*Old Dutch of Humpdty Dumpty products 2/$6 buy 4 get 25 AM*
*several lousy offers to round out the flyer!*
*Metro *

*Maple leaf & Schneiders products ranging from $2.99 for bologna to $9.99 for Jumbo hotdogs buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Tropicana Juice $5.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Sponge towels or Scotties facial tissue $5.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*If you haven't already linked an AM card to your Metro account get 50 AM*


----------



## mort1331

Sucks,,,,Just got a targeted email from my local Sobeys. Spend 25 get 100AM, sounds great, but its for Sat only, I am out of town...UGG.
Oh well every one else stay cool and have a great Canada Day long weekend.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Sucks,,,,Just got a targeted email from my local Sobeys. Spend 25 get 100AM, sounds great, but its for Sat only, I am out of town...UGG.
> Oh well every one else stay cool and have a great Canada Day long weekend.



I got 25 airmiles for every $25, max 100 airmiles, can't be combined with another offer.  Also away, otherwise I'd do it.


----------



## damo

Suppose your load coupon is spend 100 get 40 and you also have the printed spend 100 get 100 coupon.  Which one will be applied?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

damo said:


> Suppose your load coupon is spend 100 get 40 and you also have the printed spend 100 get 100 coupon.  Which one will be applied?


In my experience the scanned coupon cancels out the loaded coupon so it sounds like you should get spend 100/get 100.


----------



## Baby Ninja

kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday (and bonus Saturday) out west this week!  There's some good deals this time - I'll be making my list this morning!





Days In the Sun said:


> I got 25 airmiles for every $25, max 100 airmiles, can't be combined with another offer.  Also away, otherwise I'd do it.



 Super excited to see Blue Friday extended to Saturday!!  

In planning my “attack” I also received a load and go offer for Saturday only - Earn 25 BONUS miles for every $25 spent.  States “offer expires after a single use unless otherwise stated and cannot be used in combination with any other spend offers in a single transaction”.  It appears that I can’t combine this with the spend $100/100 AM and net 200 easy AM on a $100 spend.  Can anyone confirm for me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mort1331

Fyi for those close to the Aurora Sobeys. I know only a couple. But they now have loadable Disney cards up to 500


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> Congrats to your son! My son's 8th grade grad is tomorrow. That's it for elementary school for us. We will have one in high school and one in college! I totally understand the feeling. It's surreal isn't it?
> And congratulations on healing your back! I am just starting to feel better after 6 weeks of pain from a herniated lumbar disc. I sure won't take back health for granted again. I am so careful to limit my time sitting now, and I am working on much better posture!



Yes, it is surreal!  

I wish my back was healed but I'm getting there.  While I was on the treadmill for 45 minutes Sat/Sun/Mon, I did not go yesterday.  I woke up at 3:30 AM with my lower back aching.  I gave up sleeping at 6:30 and got out of bed.  Today I went on the treadmill for an hour. Hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep tonight.

I hope your back gets better.  Back pain is the worse.  Even after 20 years it surprises me how limiting normal activity can be when an attack comes on.  



tinkerone said:


> I've recently started using the Options PC points thing and I'm not impressed so far.  I used two of my targeted offers on Saturday and only one went through with the points.  I phoned through and had them apply the points however I did get a lecture about doing those sort of requests online.  Today I went to Loblaws and bought the burgers they have on for todays targeted one day offer, get 6000 points.  I went through the self serve as I only had the one item but once again, no points were applied.  When I called the clerk over she gave them to me right away.  If you have to chase down these points all the time it seems like a lot of bother.  I'll keep using it when it benefits me but a bit of a pain.



I have yet to have a clerk offer to manually credit the points to me!  Lucky you.  If the points don't go on my receipt, I walk over to Customer Service and tell them I'm returning the product right then and there and explain why.  You'd think they'd just credit the points but no...


----------



## bababear_50

YES!! It's the last day of school for me!
Have a great day 
hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

So the Shopping List has been made for Blue Friday... I hope to earn ~700 AM


----------



## kerreyn

Baby Ninja said:


> Super excited to see Blue Friday extended to Saturday!!
> 
> In planning my “attack” I also received a load and go offer for Saturday only - Earn 25 BONUS miles for every $25 spent.  States “offer expires after a single use unless otherwise stated and cannot be used in combination with any other spend offers in a single transaction”.  It appears that I can’t combine this with the spend $100/100 AM and net 200 easy AM on a $100 spend.  Can anyone confirm for me?  Thanks in advance.



I believe you cannot stack the two, at least our Safeway hasn't let me use two in the past.  I have a targeted spend $150 get 150AM coupon that's good until the 30th, so I'll be using that one and not the flyer spend $100 get 100AM.  

So far my list is at $151.78 (excl. tax and deposits), earning 795 air miles.  We'll see if I stick to that - I usually don't, lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wanted to describe a couple of experiences regarding the purchase of Shell gift cards with the Sobey's/Foodland gift cards.

My friend went to Sobey's Whitby customer service desk last night to purchase the $150 grocery gift cards.  Unfortunately she made the mistake of asking if she could then use them to purchase Shell gift cards.  The lady at the customer service desk phoned the Manager, who of course, said NO.

MY experience has always been DO NOT ASK!  I just place the gift cards on the converyor belt with my groceries and the Cashiers ring them through no problem.

I just came back from Foodland, where again I had two $100 Shell gift cards included in my groceries, and the Cashier never batted an eye.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes this matches my experience...


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Anyone get the Children's Place email that says 25 AM with any purchase?  I don't see anything on it about a minimum?  Wonder if it is specific to my account or is it available to everyone?
> 
> Get the styles kids want at the prices you’ll love!
> 
> YOUR EXCLUSIVE OFFER
> 
> *Get 25 Bonus Miles *
> when you shop The Children’s Place or online
> *from June 20 through July 11, 2018
> 
> * Offer valid June 20 through July 11, 2018 at participating The Children's Place stores in Canada when you present your AIR MILES® Card at the time of any purchase in-store, or online if your order ships to a street address or PO box in Canada at the time of purchase. Limited to one offer per Collector Number per day net of refunds and exclusive of taxes, shipping discounts and gift card purchases. Bonus Miles will be deducted for each corresponding purchase returned. Allow up to 8 weeks post promotion for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required.
> 
> *


Well, I've decided to give this offer a go.  They have free delivery right now so I ordered a pair of children's sunglasses at 3.99.  Tomorrow I'll try something else small and do a few more after that.  If it truly is 25 AM per day and there is no spend threshold then its a awesome deal.  Time will tell.  
Wish me luck.


----------



## osully

On an AM high tonight. 

Last week I bought 1 x $150 GC at Sobeys. Got 150AM. Spent $42 of that GC and got about 25AM. 

Today went back and used the Spend $100 Get 100AM coupon AND the $5 off $50+ spend coupon together, plus got about 30AM from offers. 

So far on my $150 GC purchase I've earned about 305AM! Not too shabby!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Atlantic Flyer*
> 
> *Spend $100 get 50 AM TODAY till Saturday*
> *Large order of tater wedges $4.99 get 10 AM*
> *Buy chocolate & graham wafers and get the marshmallows FREE to make s'mores*
> *$25 worth of participating products (NO idea what these are?!?) get 100 AM -- bottom of page #8*
> *Exchange a propane tank get 25 AM (no price mentioned)*
> *Marc Anthony hair products $6.99 buy 2 get 20 AM*
> *Huggies baby wipes $3.49 buy 3 get 20 AM*
> *Chicken wings from the hot deli $9.77 buy 2 get 30 AM*
> *lots of offers that hover around the 1:1 ratio*



I think that $25/100 miles is for the Canadian made dog food noted below it (unfortunately).

I got a My Offer for saturday only, every $25/25 miles up to 100 miles . Hopefully I will get both the in store offer $100/50 miles and that one. If not, I will go to customer service and have them add it for me

I also have a second My Offer of spend $75/20 miles. If I use the other one, I doubt I will get this one too.


----------



## osully

The Sobeys spend offer in the app does not combine with the spend offer coupon or flyer.


----------



## ottawamom

With a freezer 3/4 full already it was hard to spend $100 at Sobeys but I did it. Stocked up on meat for the weekend and veggies to go with it. I left dessert to pick up tomorrow with the S$25 get 25AM one day deal.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

As much as I would love to do a " Blue Friday " shop, I don't think I can squeeze it in.  I'm hoping to get there to pick up a few quick things, but we are heading out of town to go visit the daughter in the big city.  I might be able to pick up a few things, maybe in Calgary when we are there.  I will have to wait and see what we all do and what we are decide to buy.  Hoping to scoop up a few miles with the specials they have on this weekend...especially with the bonus Saturday included.


----------



## Sparrow78

osully said:


> On an AM high tonight.
> 
> Last week I bought 1 x $150 GC at Sobeys. Got 150AM. Spent $42 of that GC and got about 25AM.
> 
> Today went back and used the Spend $100 Get 100AM coupon AND the $5 off $50+ spend coupon together, plus got about 30AM from offers.
> 
> So far on my $150 GC purchase I've earned about 305AM! Not too shabby!



totally never thought of this! I've got that spend $150 and get 150 before end of June too... I should go do that and then do my blue friday shop!


----------



## damo

Just got back from Sobey's and the 100 AM coupon bundled with my loaded threshold offers coupon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Only thing better than a Friday is when it's a Friday that's leading into a long weekend!! Hope everyone has a great Canada Day weekend, whatever that may bring. *

*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Have a GREAT Canada Day Weekend!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kitntrip

osully said:


> On an AM high tonight.
> 
> Last week I bought 1 x $150 GC at Sobeys. Got 150AM. Spent $42 of that GC and got about 25AM.



So you're able to use the 150AM/$150 on buying a gift card?


----------



## ottawamom

No Gift Cards are specifically excluded. What osully did was she bought a gift card last week when they were on promotion and she got 150AM for buying the gift card. She then spent the gift card this week and generated more AM using it.




damo said:


> Just got back from Sobey's and the 100 AM coupon bundled with my loaded threshold offers coupon.



I was $5.00 away from my threshold spend which I didn't load because we weren't supposed to be able to stack the offers. I could have found another few things had I known. Boo!


----------



## kitntrip

Aahhh, gotcha


----------



## dancin Disney style

OMG.....I finally got one of those Shell gas offers.  It's fill up (25L) 6 times in July and earn 100 AM.   Might be possible between our three cars....sure going to give it a try.  Too bad my tank is full right now.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from my Blue Friday shop. Spent $189.83 (excl. tax & dep), earned 855 AM. My daughter spent $115, earned 606 AM. Great day for both of us!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Back from the store... whoof it was work but I got *923 *AM out of the shopping trip...


----------



## mernin

I spend $221 and got 831 am...totally happy with it!  Cashier scanned my spend 150 get 150 am as well as the spend $100 get 100 am coupons.  Both showed on the receipt so hoping they show up in my account.


----------



## cari12

A while back there was some discussion about Disney Movie Rewards points and getting Disney gift cards. If you’ve reached your lifetime limit of 4 of the Mickey $10 cards, I accidentally discovered tonight that they now have Mickey $10 e-gift cards which can redeemed for as these must have their own limit of 4. I clicked the e-gift card by accident and it immediately processed (no checkout needed). I redeemed for it from the email they sent. Then went to Disneygift card.com and added the e-gift card amount to the balance on another Disney card so I only need to take the one card when we go back in 2020.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> A while back there was some discussion about Disney Movie Rewards points and getting Disney gift cards. If you’ve reached your lifetime limit of 4 of the Mickey $10 cards, I accidentally discovered tonight that they now have Mickey $10 e-gift cards which can redeemed for as these must have their own limit of 4. I clicked the e-gift card by accident and it immediately processed (no checkout needed). I redeemed for it from the email they sent. Then went to Disneygift card.com and added the e-gift card amount to the balance on another Disney card so I only need to take the one card when we go back in 2020.


Don't know how true it is however someone, either on this thread or on the FB thread, mentioned that the limit of 4 applied to _each_ design of GC.  So if you had ordered 4 of the Mickey ones you could then order 4 of the Black Panther ones and so on.  
Again, not sure if it actually works as I only have 250 in points.  Can't do much with that....


----------



## ottawamom

Re: Movie rewards: Stupid me, I had them toss the GC I got at WDW when it was used up. Now I will have to wait until I have 1100 points to redeem for an actual GC before I can start collecting the e-GC and loading them. Are the Movie reward GC in $US or Cdn. Could I go to the Disney store in town and get a GC and then load the rewards onto it?


----------



## kuhltiffany

The movie rewards cards come in US funds.  Currently they won’t let us add a CAD value card to a USD one, that handy trick stopped last week 

I can bring you a USD one back when we go in August if you want?



ottawamom said:


> Re: Movie rewards: Stupid me, I had them toss the GC I got at WDW when it was used up. Now I will have to wait until I have 1100 points to redeem for an actual GC before I can start collecting the e-GC and loading them. Are the Movie reward GC in $US or Cdn. Could I go to the Disney store in town and get a GC and then load the rewards onto it?


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, I just have to see a couple of movies and I will have enough to get a regular GC from the rewards site (1100 points). Then I will be able to use that to add the e-cards onto.

Thanks for the info re currency.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Don't know how true it is however someone, either on this thread or on the FB thread, mentioned that the limit of 4 applied to _each_ design of GC.  So if you had ordered 4 of the Mickey ones you could then order 4 of the Black Panther ones and so on.
> Again, not sure if it actually works as I only have 250 in points.  Can't do much with that....



It definitely does work although many of the other designs are $5 cards. Just gives one more option. With The Incredibles, Han Solo and Antman all in theatres now which are movies you can get points for, it's a good time to rack up some points!


----------



## cari12

Back from my Blue Saturday shop. $160 for 386 AM. Not my best but I only bought stuff we’ll use.


----------



## Spotthecat

I cheated on airmiles today and instead did the 20x at shoppers


----------



## buyerbrad

I went to Sobeys today and spent $102 before taxes. The spend $100 get 100 coupon scanned and showed properly, but I only got 25 miles for the spend $25 get 25 loaded offer(max   100 miles). I called the mysobeys helpline and was credited the other 75 miles. While shopping, I saw my mother-in-law in the store and she had the same issue.


----------



## cari12

buyerbrad said:


> I went to Sobeys today and spent $102 before taxes. The spend $100 get 100 coupon scanned and showed properly, but I only got 25 miles for the spend $25 get 25 loaded offer(max   100 miles). I called the mysobeys helpline and was credited the other 75 miles. While shopping, I saw my mother-in-law in the store and she had the same issue.



Thanks so much! Checked my receipt and sure enough I only got 25. I just called mysobeys and they’re going to add the 75 miles so my 366 for Blue Saturday becomes 441 AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well we had a LOUSY hunting trip at Metro today ... shopping is taking much longer now that I'm studying the labels of everything that goes into my cart and today we came home with the majority of our list not bought! We left with 2 bags and that was only because we needed to use a cooler bag for the ice cream. Walked out with 6 AM only because i used the secondary card with it's $5 threshold spend!!!*

*Things i wasn't able to buy: taters (seriously, no CDN taters!?!?!), pickles, mushrooms (this was due to NONE ..not one lone 'shroom in the cooler), burger buns (none that wouldn't expire on the 3rd) popcorn (sorry, I'm not paying $6.00 even with a targeted offer)*

*This means another trip somewhere and it's too hot outside for the duck! (Anyone have any cheese for my whine fest  )*

*Once again, Happy Canada Day gang! *
**


----------



## osully

So I'm planning for a late November 2019 trip to WDW using AM for hotel stay, flight, already have tickets etc. One day at Universal. 

Something odd I noticed - wondering if this has ever hapenned to anyone else - is I can find the hotel I was for a 9 night stay for dates in 2018 but when I search even just Jan 2019 that same hotel is only available when I search only 7 night stays... 

I'll go on AM chat when I can (they are closed today) to see if I would really have to book 2 nights and then another 7 nights separately... weird. 

Weirdest part is it seems that I can book 2 nights and then the next 7 nights but not 9 nights. Almost makes me just want to go with a hotel that lets me book 9 nights right away... 

Hmm maybe I'll try the Delta Lake Buena Vista for 2 nights then switch to the Doubletree Disney Springs (hotel I want for all 9 nights). 

Anyways, Nov 2019 bookings wouldn't be up until about December this year anyways so I have some time to figure this out!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> So I'm planning for a late November 2019 trip to WDW using AM for hotel stay, flight, already have tickets etc. One day at Universal.
> 
> Something odd I noticed - wondering if this has ever hapenned to anyone else - is I can find the hotel I was for a 9 night stay for dates in 2018 but when I search even just Jan 2019 that same hotel is only available when I search only 7 night stays...
> 
> I'll go on AM chat when I can (they are closed today) to see if I would really have to book 2 nights and then another 7 nights separately... weird.
> 
> Weirdest part is it seems that I can book 2 nights and then the next 7 nights but not 9 nights. Almost makes me just want to go with a hotel that lets me book 9 nights right away...
> 
> Hmm maybe I'll try the Delta Lake Buena Vista for 2 nights then switch to the Doubletree Disney Springs (hotel I want for all 9 nights).
> 
> Anyways, Nov 2019 bookings wouldn't be up until about December this year anyways so I have some time to figure this out!!


*I think the problem might be more with the actual hotels themselves not AM .. they might not have their full calendar loaded perhaps? I tried a bunch of hotels in Toronto and some would let me book a full 14 days in May 2019 (figured I'd push the envelope a bit  ) but others have nothing open at all unless i choose 1 night. The same hotels will let me do the 14 days if i choose next month. Just the musings of a very hot & sweaty Duck!*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think the problem might be more with the actual hotels themselves not AM .. they might not have their full calendar loaded perhaps? I tried a bunch of hotels in Toronto and some would let me book a full 14 days in May 2019 (figured I'd push the envelope a bit  ) but others have nothing open at all unless i choose 1 night. The same hotels will let me do the 14 days if i choose next month. Just the musings of a very hot & sweaty Duck!*



Hope so! I'll report back with what AM chat tells me. If I have to book them separately it's about 2000 AM more for the exact same # of nights!! 

If that's the case I'll probably book at the Delta Lake Buena Vista as it seems the nicest!


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been trying to keep an eye on some flights for early next year, and now every time I check there are no Air Canada flights. I normally prefer WestJet any way but Air Canada is the only one flying direct to Fort Lauderdale from Ottawa (for cruising  ).  Is it just me? I have checked a number of dates to FLL, and MCO and can't see any AC flights.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles flights are getting less and less for the better ones.  I can NEVER find ones that are the cheapest fare (2635 for Florida from Nova Scotia).  I used to be able to get ones to Miami in April for the least amount of miles.  Not anymore!  If it wasn't for the fact I earn 200-300 miles per month just using my world elite card, I would even bother with it.

I have around 14,000 miles in Dream for DH's account and mine.  From now on, I am collecting Cash miles and just buying my flights out-right with cash.


----------



## bababear_50

I was hoping for some better Load N Go Rexall offers,,,nope same ones I've been getting for months,,,you would think if I haven't used them that maybe they would try a few ^new^ products?
Heads up Airmiles you started this program maybe you need to *administer* it.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=admi.....69i57j0l5.3159j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I've been trying to keep an eye on some flights for early next year, and now every time I check there are no Air Canada flights. I normally prefer WestJet any way but Air Canada is the only one flying direct to Fort Lauderdale from Ottawa (for cruising  ).  Is it just me? I have checked a number of dates to FLL, and MCO and can't see any AC flights.



The direct AM flights I got last year were available immediately upon release and then I had to wait months and months to get the rest. Keep checking, they come and go all the time. Look at the AC website and check to see how many seats have been assigned etc, then check back on AM site if the flight isn't too full already. Check late at night just before you go to bed, sometimes a flight will pop up then. First thing Saturday morning.

I've found in the past, on my searches, that AM seems to go through a cycle of favouring one carrier over others for a few weeks and then they flip over to someone else. Patience if you have the time .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

well, I was disappointed I didn't get to score some major Am with Blue Friday, but we went to Calgary to visit the dd.  I did score some AM though as we stopped to pick up a couple things for meals.  I did score 254 Am for what I did purchase...which I will take.  Had we have stayed home, I would have scored more.  
The DH had to make a phone call to BMO about our new cc we got with the airmiles.  We didn't see the promos that we were supposed to get.  They were great about it and fixed it right away for us.  I thought I would have to wait until our next billing date to see the bonus 3000 Am...but there were already posted to our account.  So I will take that major score to help collect travel vouchers for the destination wedding.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I've been trying to keep an eye on some flights for early next year, and now every time I check there are no Air Canada flights. I normally prefer WestJet any way but Air Canada is the only one flying direct to Fort Lauderdale from Ottawa (for cruising  ).  Is it just me? I have checked a number of dates to FLL, and MCO and can't see any AC flights.


Be careful with this if your not going to be flying in early.  We booked the perfect flight for our Nov. cruise then, a few months later, we got a notice that the flight times had changed to an afternoon flight that would have gotten us there after the sail away.  I know we should fly in early however this time we can't so I had to look at other airlines and had to pay OOP in stead of using AM's.  The AM rep was really good at crediting us back with our AM's though so that was good.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Be careful with this if your not going to be flying in early.  We booked the perfect flight for our Nov. cruise then, a few months later, we got a notice that the flight times had changed to an afternoon flight that would have gotten us there after the sail away.  I know we should fly in early however this time we can't so I had to look at other airlines and had to pay OOP in stead of using AM's.  The AM rep was really good at crediting us back with our AM's though so that was good.



I generally fly in at least a day before. I've been lucky so far with that. The flights home are often very late, which is annoying, but I guess better than missing the flight! I am a bit stuck at the moment on if we'll be doing a trip in Jan/Feb, and when, which ship, etc... or maybe we'll just wait and do a week at Disney in the summer? I just really like to get away in winter! I have about 4 I am watching for late January, early February, comparing prices and flights. I prefer to cruise from Port Canaveral as there are more direct flight options to and from Orlando than Fort Lauderdale. But FLL is so close to Miami it really opens up the number of cruise options, except if I am looking at using Air Miles, then I am getting nothing! Hopefully they will come back. I need about 200 AM any way for my own flights (and pay cash for one) so if I have to wait longer I'll just have that many more to use and perhaps be able to do both of us. Plus a hotel for one night.


----------



## bgula

Has anyone received the bonus 150 AM from the Sobeys GC offer in March?  Sorry, can't remember how long we needed to wait before asking AM about them, but so far I've got nothing on either of my accounts.  Has anyone contacted AM about this?  I know there was some discussion earlier in this thread.  Does anyone have the original offer that we could quote to AM?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Has anyone received the bonus 150 AM from the Sobeys GC offer in March?  Sorry, can't remember how long we needed to wait before asking AM about them, but so far I've got nothing on either of my accounts.  Has anyone contacted AM about this?  I know there was some discussion earlier in this thread.  Does anyone have the original offer that we could quote to AM?




*I just took some time to dig thru the MM thread to find the answer to this question. Here's a quote of a post i made when the problem first appeared.*

*"AKKK that moment when you're itching to share screen pints & comments and your computer freezes, requires a hard boot and then insists on doing a disc scan  *
******UPDATE to the Sobeys & Urban Fresh Gift Card promo******
*Copied from @disneyaddicted*
*OH. MY. GOSH! I am so happy!!!  I went to the Whitby location (Sobey's) and told the Customer Service person what the Oshawa location told me. He called for the Manager to come. She said YES the 150 air miles WILL stack! Someone here mentioned a letter. This Manager told me all Sobeys have received an e-mail from Head Office regarding this AND SHE SHOWED ME THE PRINTED E-MAIL!!! *

*The e-mail specifically says the 150 air miles that show on everyone's receipt is from the flyer offer. The 150 air miles from the Mega Miles will NOT show on the receipt, but as long as the MM coupon has been scanned and shows the coupon code, the 150 mega miles will show up in the collector's accounts in a few weeks. I was so excited at seeing this e-mail confirmation that I can't remember how many weeks it said for the Mega Miles to show up. Sorry.*

*Her theory is that Sobeys and Air Miles did not communicate with each other and accidentally ran the 150 air mile promo at the same time. She believes the e-mail receieved from Sobey's Head Office was sent out to confirm Sobey's will honor the double promo."*

*OK :here's the timeline for the promo for those of us who are still waiting on any miles to post in the order of when you can follow up*

*On-line shopping for any purchases & the coupon for 50 bonus miles WAS June 26th. If you made any purchases check this post to see if you are also due any multipliers. If they push about the company line of 120 days remind them it's only 75 for online Online multiplier MM offers*
*The last date for any coupons not yet honoured is August 10th.*
*CAVEAT : if only you've received a portion of your total big bonus amount from the promo and you excepted more... they're done with your account so follow up ASAP.*
*Specifically related to the bonus miles from the Sobeys gift cards --- the time line for those extra miles (75 from Urban Fresh & 150 from Sobeys) would be 120 days from the end of the promo as well, August 10th but personally, I think they've put the promo to bed so to speak and you could try to get those miles now. You might get a customer service rep willing to post them now.*


----------



## star72232

I just did a chat with AM and they are manually posting my missing Sobeys GC MegaMiles AirMiles.  So, it looks like they aren't forcing the wait until August.


----------



## bgula

star72232 said:


> I just did a chat with AM and they are manually posting my missing Sobeys GC MegaMiles AirMiles.  So, it looks like they aren't forcing the wait until August.



Good to know!  I'll have to try myself when I get some time.  Haven't received my 50 bonus AM either from doing 2 shops during MM either.  They're going to hate me.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> Good to know!  I'll have to try myself when I get some time.  Haven't received my 50 bonus AM either from doing 2 shops during MM either.  They're going to hate me.



50 am from the 2 airmilesshops????  I'm still missing them too (3 accounts) and I know 2 of my kids (university) are missing theirs too.


----------



## star72232

Days In the Sun said:


> 50 am from the 2 airmilesshops????  I'm still missing them too (3 accounts) and I know 2 of my kids (university) are missing theirs too.



That's a good reminder, I haven't received those either.  Or for my Apple purchase in April.  They sure "miss" posting an awful lot of airmilesshops miles!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On July 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-5-to-11/all

Metro On Flyer July 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-5-to-11/all

Foodland On July 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-5-to-11/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had to chat about my 50 miles missing from the airmilesshops also, but they were credited to my account the same day.

As for the 150 MM from that $150 gift card...   I'm going to have to phone Air Miles about it.  I went back to the Sobey's location where I was shown the e-mail from Head Office.  I explained that I had not received the 600 MM owing to me and asked if I could see the e-mail again and possibly take a photo of it to show Air Miles that I was to get both sets of miles.  We flipped through the binder the email was originally in and could not find it...  Three Sobey's staff members came up and told me they've been phoning Air Miles for their points and Air Miles kept telling them they would "investigate".. that there was not a duplicate offer that weekend.

No World Cup games until Friday.  Between today and tomorrow I'll see about phoning Sobey's and Air Miles about this.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Could anyone tell me if you book a flight with Air Miles, are the taxes & fees now included or do you still have to pay those?  Is there any portion of the flight you have to pay in cash?

A friend and her uncle are trying to see if it's worth his transferring about 2,000 air miles to her card.  He doesn't have enough to book a flight on his own, but she can book flights for both of them if he transfers his miles to her.  Trying to see if it's worth it versus his paying for his flight.


----------



## ottawamom

Transferring miles is a very expensive option. I wouldn't do it. Another way to work around it would be for your friend to "borrow" her uncles card and hope for some quick posting miles to make up the difference needed. 

If this isn't an option go for paying for the flight out of pocket, it will be less expensive.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

It's 15 cents per mile I believe to transfer. So that will be $300 right there plus the taxes. How long do you have before booking flights? One good shop on a blue Friday if you get them, or a good credit card bonus, or rexall could get you there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

You still have to pay taxes and fees.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Blah on Flyers this week unless you like ham


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Blah on Flyers this week unless you like ham



Same for Atlantic LOL


----------



## bababear_50

I feel like I am running a race to find anything in the flyers this week.





Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Transferring miles is a very expensive option. I wouldn't do it. Another way to work around it would be for your friend to "borrow" her uncles card and hope for some quick posting miles to make up the difference needed.
> 
> If this isn't an option go for paying for the flight out of pocket, it will be less expensive.





momof2gr8kids said:


> It's 15 cents per mile I believe to transfer. So that will be $300 right there plus the taxes. How long do you have before booking flights? One good shop on a blue Friday if you get them, or a good credit card bonus, or rexall could get you there.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> You still have to pay taxes and fees.



Thanks!  We went for a long walk this morning and worked it out.  Turns out the taxes & fees would be (rounded) $145.  Plus the $310 for transferring air miles.  So $455.

But when we looked up the flights direct on WestJet it's only $560.  Not worth the hassle to save $100.  She originally thought the flight was going to cost almost $800.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  We went for a long walk this morning and worked it out.  Turns out the taxes & fees would be (rounded) $145.  Plus the $310 for transferring air miles.  So $455.
> 
> But when we looked up the flights direct on WestJet it's only $560.  Not worth the hassle to save $100.  She originally thought the flight was going to cost almost $800.



you really have to do the math. I've been watching a few flights and to pay out of pocket for two passengers it is now at $780 for one set of dates and $950 for the other. But the AM and associated fees is the same for both...


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> As for the 150 MM from that $150 gift card...    Three Sobey's staff members came up and told me they've been phoning Air Miles for their points and Air Miles kept telling them they would "investigate".. that there was not a duplicate offer that weekend.



I called a few weeks ago about DS 75AM from MM coupon code. AM representative said if I got 75AM from Sobeys (make it right was how I got them) then that was all I was entitled to as they have no record of a double promotion on that weekend.

Here's my issue. I had to fight with the store to get them to "Make it Right" for the AM that didn't show up on my receipt. There is no way that AM would know what the 75AM (Make it Right) were for so they are just denying me (DS) the 75AM for using the MM coupon. 

I was told I would have to wait until 120 days to take it up with them and file a missing miles report. I'm not holding out much hope for getting the second set of AM that some others have been fortunate enough to get on the GC that weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  We went for a long walk this morning and worked it out.  Turns out the taxes & fees would be (rounded) $145.  Plus the $310 for transferring air miles.  So $455.
> 
> But when we looked up the flights direct on WestJet it's only $560.  Not worth the hassle to save $100.  She originally thought the flight was going to cost almost $800.



Add to that the value of the 2000AM ($210) you are ahead paying cash for the ticket. The $310 is just to transfer the miles, if those were cash miles they could purchase $210 in groceries so you need to add that in as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly Wednesday Flyer studying brought to you by a very hot Duck (no comments about referring to myself as hot allowed  )*
*Early fuzzy glance  Rexall ON flyer*

*another Sunday Beauty & Skin event -- Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Fri-Sun spend $30 get a $10 gift card making your $50 purchase worth $20 of Rexall products if you redeem cash miles *
*Updated $5.00 survey coupon Spend $25 save $5.00 Valid until August 7th*
*Sobey's ON I agree with everyone's comments LOUSY! Only things that are over the 1:1 in Ontario are some dips & the ham at $8.99 buy 2 get 50 AM. I would jump on the ham deal if there were others that would make the drive worth it because i can stretch that into many meals if i cut it up into cubes & a few slices for sammies.*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Fontaine Sante dips & hummus $3.49 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Same ham deal as Sobeys*
*a few around the 1:1 ratio*
*Western Flyer*

*Friday - Sunday spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Same ham deal $8.99 buy 2 get 50 AM*
*oh LOOK .. yet another chance to pick up your blood glucose monitor for 200 AM *
*not much else, at all!*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*you can join the countrywide ham party but it will cost you more -- $9.99 buy 2 get 50 AM*
*bunch of offers that are either hovering just around the 1:1 or STUPIDLY below*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Hold onto your hats -- they're braggin about 80 miles in the flyer *
*I would hate to calculate how much you would spend to get those miles most are waaaayy below 1:1*

*Well there's no way you'll see me running after any deal this week Mel! Might be forced to study some of the others as well to stretch the $$ a bit further. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For those of you who are wanting to chase down those extra miles for the gift cards from Sobey's & Urban Fresh during the MM promo and have been told there's no proof available, i have some good news ... Smart Cannucks keeps the flyer links active for a VERY long time -- i can see back to March 28th 2012!!!*

*Sobeys Flyer March 15th - 21st for gift card promo confirmation*
*Urban Fresh Flyer March 15th - 21st for gift card promo confirmation*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall one day promo tomorrow Thursday July 5 100 am wus $50 coupon:

From email:
http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2018/July5/July5COUPON-50100-ONMB-redirect.html

Reminder that LGO threshold offers expire today so can't combine.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I called a few weeks ago about DS 75AM from MM coupon code. AM representative said if I got 75AM from Sobeys (make it right was how I got them) then that was all I was entitled to as they have no record of a double promotion on that weekend.
> 
> Here's my issue. I had to fight with the store to get them to "Make it Right" for the AM that didn't show up on my receipt. There is no way that AM would know what the 75AM (Make it Right) were for so they are just denying me (DS) the 75AM for using the MM coupon.
> 
> I was told I would have to wait until 120 days to take it up with them and file a missing miles report. I'm not holding out much hope for getting the second set of AM that some others have been fortunate enough to get on the GC that weekend.



Air Miles knows darn well there were 2 promotions (accidentally, I'm sure) at the same time.  They just do not want to give anyone their hard earned air miles.  I really dislike the way they make everyone have to fight for their air miles..

I'm hoping the other Sobey's location still has a copy of that e-mail.

UPDATED:  I'm phoning Sobey's Customer Service 800 # right now about this issue to see if they can offer any help.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ok.  So on the weekend we stopped at Shell in Mississauga that we do not normally go to.  We needed more gas to get across Toronto and back home.

It was a pre-pay station!  I did not know we had any of these in Canada.  So frustrating as we had a bunch of Shell gift cards and I wanted those 4 air miles.  The frustrating part was trying to figure out quickly (line up, impatient hubby and a bunch of kids in the car on a hot day) how many dollars of gas would I need for 25L.  (sigh).

I guessed $30 and was wrong.  I only received 23L of gas.  No air miles.  Plus the Cashier was doing all sorts of weird things with my gift cards and ended up giving me a receipt that says I paid in cash which I did not.  I made her give me all the receipts (lots of void ones) and the 3 gift cards back.  She told me 2 were empty but would not show a receipt showing the balance..

Anyways, there's an 800 # on the receipts so I phoned.  It was Shell.  The lady I spoke to asked for my Air Miles # and says she is crediting 5 air miles to my account.  Yayy.

The bad news.. apparently there has been some sort of legislation passed that requires all the gas stations to convert to pre-pay pumps only???   Is this so?  Have I missed this news??  She said all of Shell's pumps in Ontario will be converting.  Ugh..  can't use Shell gift cards at the prepaid pumps.  We tried on Saturday.

I hope when this happens Shell and Air Miles will make their offers via dollar amounts instead of litres!!


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Ok.  So on the weekend we stopped at Shell in Mississauga that we do not normally go to.  We needed more gas to get across Toronto and back home.
> 
> It was a pre-pay station!  I did not know we had any of these in Canada.  So frustrating as we had a bunch of Shell gift cards and I wanted those 4 air miles.  The frustrating part was trying to figure out quickly (line up, impatient hubby and a bunch of kids in the car on a hot day) how many dollars of gas would I need for 25L.  (sigh).
> 
> I guessed $30 and was wrong.  I only received 23L of gas.  No air miles.  Plus the Cashier was doing all sorts of weird things with my gift cards and ended up giving me a receipt that says I paid in cash which I did not.  I made her give me all the receipts (lots of void ones) and the 3 gift cards back.  She told me 2 were empty but would not show a receipt showing the balance..
> 
> Anyways, there's an 800 # on the receipts so I phoned.  It was Shell.  The lady I spoke to asked for my Air Miles # and says she is crediting 5 air miles to my account.  Yayy.
> 
> The bad news.. apparently there has been some sort of legislation passed that requires all the gas stations to convert to pre-pay pumps only???   Is this so?  Have I missed this news??  She said all of Shell's pumps in Ontario will be converting.  Ugh..  can't use Shell gift cards at the prepaid pumps.  We tried on Saturday.
> 
> I hope when this happens Shell and Air Miles will make their offers via dollar amounts instead of litres!!



You can pre-pay with GC by going inside and ask the cashier for 25L of gas before your fill. I've done it multiple times when pre-paying was required. At my Shell (Mtl), I noticed that you can now pay with Cash AM at the pump!


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> You can pre-pay with GC by going inside and ask the cashier for 25L of gas before your fill. I've done it multiple times when pre-paying was required. At my Shell (Mtl), I noticed that you can now pay with Cash AM at the pump!



Oh my gosh, I wish I knew that before!    Thank you.  I'll know for the future now.  Thank you!


----------



## kerreyn

Rexall coupon - spend $50, get 100 AM, for tomorrow only. It's also on the app, so fingers crossed it stacks!

http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2018/July5/July5COUPON-50100-ROC.pdf


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Rexall coupon - spend $50, get 100 AM, for tomorrow only. It's also on the app, so fingers crossed it stacks!
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2018/July5/July5COUPON-50100-ROC.pdf



The one on the card has to be scanned unlike the usual load and go ones. I am not sure if they can stack.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I called the Ontario Sobey's 800 # (after I phoned & talked to someone in Atlantic by mistake first ).  We will see what happens.  The person I spoke with insisted the two offers were not combinable but I told her I SAW the e-mail from Head Office that it would be honoured.  That e-mail darn well said people who purchased the $150 gift card would receive both 150 air mile bonus mile promotions.

She asked me to e-mail my receipts to her and my Air Miles card #.  So I scanned all four receipts; reiterated why I had phoned in the first place and just finished sending that off to her.

Fingers crossed.  I'm disappointed at the effort I have to put in to receive something that Sobey's Head Office promised in the first place.


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> The one on the card has to be scanned unlike the usual load and go ones. I am not sure if they can stack.



If they both have to be scanned and they have different UPC codes they will both work. If not you will only get the 100AM once.

Edit to add: looks like it might work the two coupons (one on your phone and the printed one above) have different bar codes. I will give it a try and see what happens. Unfortunately by the time we know the answer the offer will be over as the points won't post until Friday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Once again I don't have a threshold spending in my Load & Go offers.  The offers I do have are from June 29 - July 12th.    If I had one, I'd go tomorrow with the coupon as they usually stack for me.  With an app one, I won't bother.

I just check my husband's and he has no offers.


----------



## ottawamom

It's on the Airmiles website App not Load and Go. I didn't have one in my L&G either. It took me 20 minutes to figure out how to take a screenshot of the offer (you have to show it in your APP and I don't have data on my phone). All set, we'll see if it works


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> I called the Ontario Sobey's 800 # (after I phoned & talked to someone in Atlantic by mistake first ).  We will see what happens.  The person I spoke with insisted the two offers were not combinable but I told her I SAW the e-mail from Head Office that it would be honoured.  That e-mail darn well said people who purchased the $150 gift card would receive both 150 air mile bonus mile promotions.
> 
> She asked me to e-mail my receipts to her and my Air Miles card #.  So I scanned all four receipts; reiterated why I had phoned in the first place and just finished sending that off to her.
> 
> Fingers crossed.  I'm disappointed at the effort I have to put in to receive something that Sobey's Head Office promised in the first place.



I don't know why they have you email the receipts since there is proof of the purchase on your air miles account.  You didn't have to have a coupon to get the 150 deal but you did need a coupon for the mega miles.  The mega miles one (posted clearly on your account as bonus reward miles) proves that you made that purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> It's on the Airmiles website App not Load and Go. I didn't have one in my L&G either. It took me 20 minutes to figure out how to take a screenshot of the offer (you have to show it in your APP and I don't have data on my phone). All set, we'll see if it works


*So are there TWO offers of spend $50 get 100? One the coupon in today's e-mail PLUS one that's in the APP? If so i'll be loading the app onto my phone & taking a screen shot as well -- i don't have enough room to keep the danged thing there but for an extra 100 AM I'll try this work around!*

*****Sobey's/Urban Fresh gift card flyer & MM promo: I dug out my receipt and it clearly has the 2 separate offers on it since i was one of the lucky ones who actually got the double miles. I only bought the gift card ... here's the receipt *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Once again I don't have a threshold spending in my Load & Go offers.  The offers I do have are from June 29 - July 12th.    If I had one, I'd go tomorrow with the coupon as they usually stack for me.  With an app one, I won't bother.
> 
> I just check my husband's and he has no offers.


*The threshold offer expires today anyway ... I have no idea how the choose to push which offer and why they are all the same stupid products!! I have threshold spends on both cards but the amounts make no sense .. the main card is tiny but the secondary one is HUGE*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My threshold offer is $160/35 miles!  DH's is creeping up, but staying steady at $70/25 miles.  I only use mine if I know my order will be over the $160 anyways. I never just spend $160 to get those 35 miles.


----------



## mernin

Disney Addicted said:


> The bad news.. apparently there has been some sort of legislation passed that requires all the gas stations to convert to pre-pay pumps only???   Is this so?  Have I missed this news??  She said all of Shell's pumps in Ontario will be converting.



I know they passed the legislation in Alberta so all gas is prepaid there now.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *So are there TWO offers of spend $50 get 100? One the coupon in today's e-mail PLUS one that's in the APP? If so i'll be loading the app onto my phone & taking a screen shot as well -- i don't have enough room to keep the danged thing there but for an extra 100 AM I'll try this work around!*
> 
> *****Sobey's/Urban Fresh gift card flyer & MM promo: I dug out my receipt and it clearly has the 2 separate offers on it since i was one of the lucky ones who actually got the double miles. I only bought the gift card ... here's the receiptView attachment 334825 *


Soooo I asked one of my son's "Do you think I could do this APP thingy"? 
"Uh mom how about we stick with you trying to download and show the cashier the email coupon"
Oh ok ,,lol,,,lol
Plus I accidently put a box of grout on my phone and cracked the screen so ,,,yeah I have to get a new phone,,so yep the renos are going just fine.

On a happier note I am recovering nicely from my homemade slip and slide mud run. 
3 days ago I couldn't get back into the house from the living room door so I decided to just walk around the house,,
(I had just watered the poor overheated plants and flowers) ,,,as soon as I took that first step I knew I was going DOWN!
Both feet slipped out from under me and I hit the ground hard ,,,then slid down the mud hill.
Jarred everywhere possible especially back and neck.,,I did find my sunglasses the next day stuck in the lilac bush.

So I know things happen in 3's but I have had enough adventures for one week please.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> I don't know why they have you email the receipts since there is proof of the purchase on your air miles account.  You didn't have to have a coupon to get the 150 deal but you did need a coupon for the mega miles.  The mega miles one (posted clearly on your account as bonus reward miles) proves that you made that purchase.



I don't know either but I had no problem sending them to her.

However, if I believe the e-mail print-out I read, it specifically said the miles on my $150 gift card receipt were from the flyer offer.  It said the MM bonus miles would be credited in about 4 weeks.  That fits in line with the MM coupon for Foodland.  The spend $80 get 40 miles MM coupon did not show on my receipt either but they did post.

I think someone at Sobey's (or Air Miles) made a mistake when posting them.  Possibly the e-mail from Sobey's saying they'd honour BOTH did not get sent to their loyalty department.  Or they have decided it's too many miles and are refusing to honour them now.

I find it suspicious the printed out e-mail has disappeared from the store's binder.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mernin said:


> I know they passed the legislation in Alberta so all gas is prepaid there now.



Makes you wonder.  I guess there really ARE that many people filling and running away.  I wouldn't have thought so before.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *So are there TWO offers of spend $50 get 100? One the coupon in today's e-mail PLUS one that's in the APP? If so i'll be loading the app onto my phone & taking a screen shot as well -- i don't have enough room to keep the danged thing there but for an extra 100 AM I'll try this work around!*
> 
> *****Sobey's/Urban Fresh gift card flyer & MM promo: I dug out my receipt and it clearly has the 2 separate offers on it since i was one of the lucky ones who actually got the double miles. I only bought the gift card ... here's the receiptView attachment 334825 *



That's how I read it.  The coupon and APP.  I don't have one in the APP however.

I'm confused on your MM receipt.  My coupon (I still have one) shows it was a purchase $150 GC and get 150 miles.  Yours says $75 and get 75.   Were there two different MM coupons?  Also, your receipts have the PLU 33.  Mine say PLU 31.  And I brought my MM coupon and made sure the Cashier used my MM coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

The $75 get 75AM was from Urban Fresh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> That's how I read it.  The coupon and APP.  I don't have one in the APP however.
> 
> I'm confused on your MM receipt.  My coupon (I still have one) shows it was a purchase $150 GC and get 150 miles.  Yours says $75 and get 75.   Were there two different MM coupons?  Also, your receipts have the PLU 33.  Mine say PLU 31.  And I brought my MM coupon and made sure the Cashier used my MM coupon.





ottawamom said:


> The $75 get 75AM was from Urban Fresh.



*Ottawamom for the win! We couldn't afford to have $150 sitting around on a gift card so i picked up the one at Urban Fresh for $75 -- same time frame, same weekly flyer, same MM coupon promo (different PLU number as you noted!) The fact that both appeared on my receipt certainly makes it look like that Urban Fresh was honouring BOTH promos.*


----------



## ottawamom

"Was" is the key word here. I get the feeling that Sobeys, Urban Fresh and Airmiles have changed their tune since then. It is going to be a nightmare for them to figure out who got the extra miles for the MM coupon and who didn't as the promo wasn't working on their system at the beginning of the promo. I would imagine it will come down to having to send them copies of the receipts that show the PLU code and no airmiles earned (at 120 days) before they will award those elusive miles.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> "Was" is the key word here. I get the feeling that Sobeys, Urban Fresh and Airmiles have changed their tune since then. It is going to be a nightmare for them to figure out who got the extra miles for the MM coupon and who didn't as the promo wasn't working on their system at the beginning of the promo. I would imagine it will come down to having to send them copies of the receipts that show the PLU code and no airmiles earned (at 120 days) before they will award those elusive miles.



Thing is, they already have that info.  A simple database search will quickly give them all the customers who used that coupon on that specific date. They just don't want to do it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I totally agree.  I believe Sobey's has changed their mind after realizing just how many bonus air miles they need to give out.  Probably hoping the majority of people will forget about it.

The MM end date is August 10th isn't it?  At least that is the date I have on my spreadsheet.  I figured since I received my 1,250 MM I would try hounding them about the missing 600 miles now and see what happens.  Sobey's will find I'm not letting go so easily after shelling out $600 each for my card and my husband's.  That's 600 miles on each card.  Too many to let go.

(corrected dollar amount)


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *So are there TWO offers of spend $50 get 100? One the coupon in today's e-mail PLUS one that's in the APP? If so i'll be loading the app onto my phone & taking a screen shot as well -- i don't have enough room to keep the danged thing there but for an extra 100 AM I'll try this work around! *



Just checking to see if you had any luck using both s$50, g100 coupons! I don't *really* need anything at Rexall but for 200AM, I'll find $50 worth of stuff!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Just checking to see if you had any luck using both s$50, g100 coupons! I don't *really* need anything at Rexall but for 200AM, I'll find $50 worth of stuff!


*No -- there is absolutely nothing that could tempt me to leave the house today. I really have trouble dealing with the heat & humidity (one of the main reasons we head south between December-February) --- our house is a split level with the bedrooms on the 3rd floor and once it gets hot it stays that way for DAYS. I can't sleep, eating is a chore and i quickly become a puddle of whiny, miserable obnoxiousness. Living room was 27 when i got down here at 9:30 and it's the only room with any AC :O I could easily pull together a $50 order with our running list but no amount of AM would be enough.*

*This is exactly how i feel right now, sitting beside the AC with a bucket at my feet in case i actually do upchuck!


**ETA that was a gif and i had to stop if from moving cause it was making me feel worse *


----------



## star72232

I tried to get the Mega Miles Sobeys bonus (plus the Airmilesshops bonus) that hadn't posted to my DH account today, and they wouldn't post anything until July 19th.  They said that was 120 days after the purchases (made in March).  So, I'll give it until then.  Oddly, it was the same person who gave me the bonus Sobeys AirMiles a couple of days ago (unusual name, so I'm pretty sure it was the same person).  I'm wondering if they are pushing back on being asked for them by so many people.


----------



## AngelDisney

I bought 4 Sobeys gift cards and only 3 got the double AM. I hope it will be an easier process to claim back the missing 150 AM since records show double AM had been given out. I will call after July 19. Is Live Chat a better option? I hate to be on hold for hours.


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> Just checking to see if you had any luck using both s$50, g100 coupons! I don't *really* need anything at Rexall but for 200AM, I'll find $50 worth of stuff!



I was debating about using both coupons but decided if the cashier didn't say no I had nothing to lose. Both worked, for me. Won't know if they both will post until tomorrow though.

Donald, try putting your feet in some cold water (as cold as you can stand it) as you sit in front of a fan. It may help a little.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I tried to get the Mega Miles Sobeys bonus (plus the Airmilesshops bonus) that hadn't posted to my DH account today, and they wouldn't post anything until July 19th.  They said that was 120 days after the purchases (made in March).  So, I'll give it until then.  Oddly, it was the same person who gave me the bonus Sobeys AirMiles a couple of days ago (unusual name, so I'm pretty sure it was the same person).  I'm wondering if they are pushing back on being asked for them by so many people.


*That is WRONG! The timeline for the Airmilesshops is only 75 days!!!  And for this promo that date WAS (yes it has already passed!!) June 26th. It never fails during these promos that the online shopping gets botched, EVERY.SINGLE.TIME i need to chase them down. It's rare that you get a customer service rep who is aware of the timeline difference but don't give in, you deserve those miles!*

*Here's the direct quote from the website:*

*When will my Miles appear in my account?*
*Base Miles may take up to 60 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Bonus Miles may take up to 75 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Please note, if you booked travel through an airmilesshops.ca online store, your Miles will be issued up to 60 days from when your trip was completed for Base Miles, and up to 75 days after trip completion for Bonus Miles.*

*Miles will show in your Collector account from airmilesshops.ca and the online store where you shopped, and Miles from a single transaction may appear in multiple line items if you took advantage of any Bonus Offers and/or sitewide multiplier events.*

*Direct Link to the FAQs Airmilesshop FAQs*

*AND here's a snip of the terms on the back of the coupon (woah, holy big batman -- sorry  )*
**


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *No -- there is absolutely nothing that could tempt me to leave the house today. I really have trouble dealing with the heat & humidity (one of the main reasons we head south between December-February) --- our house is a split level with the bedrooms on the 3rd floor and once it gets hot it stays that way for DAYS. I can't sleep, eating is a chore and i quickly become a puddle of whiny, miserable obnoxiousness. Living room was 27 when i got down here at 9:30 and it's the only room with any AC :O I could easily pull together a $50 order with our running list but no amount of AM would be enough.*
> 
> *This is exactly how i feel right now, sitting beside the AC with a bucket at my feet in case i actually do upchuck!*
> *View attachment 334959*
> 
> ***ETA that was a gif and i had to stop if from moving cause it was making me feel worse *



Ugh, I definitely do not miss the weather in Ontario, that's for sure! Stinking hot in the summer and freezing cold in the winter. I'll take mild weather and a crapload of rain, thank you very much.

Do you have cooling towels? We got some for our trip to Mexico in March and they were amazing. I bought these and they worked like a dream.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Makes you wonder.  I guess there really ARE that many people filling and running away.  I wouldn't have thought so before.



I know in alberta the big problem is that some store clerks have been killed trying to keep a theft from making off without paying.

Personally, I do one of two things.
1. If I only need 25L, I use my phone to calculate the total cost of 25L on the walk from my car to the till. I usually round up (if it’s 35.23, I’ll get 36$). 

2. If I want to fill my tank, I do a best estimate. In this case, I always overestimate. So if I think I need 50$ worth, I’ll prepay for 60$. I use a credit card because the difference between the prepaid amount and what I acutally got will be refunded to my card. I think if you pay on debit you have to go back inside and get a manual refund.

lots of gas stations here have had a prepay policy before the legislation came into effect, so i’ve been doing this for a while and it’s kind of become my new normal. i hope this detailed description makes prepaying easier for others


----------



## Aladora

Just got back from Rexall and even though one of the cashiers was hesitant to scan both coupons, her supervisor told her to try and they both worked!

Spent $51.95 pre-tax and walked away with 217AM.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Rexall too - spent $52.14, earned 202 AM.


----------



## damo

Wonder if the Rexall thing could be done twice to get 400 AM?


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Wonder if the Rexall thing could be done twice to get 400 AM?



*I don't see why not,  both offers say one offer per transaction with no mention of only one offer per card.  Sooo if you can do 2 $50 transactions you should get 400 AM.  *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> Just got back from Rexall and even though one of the cashiers was hesitant to scan both coupons, her supervisor told her to try and they both worked!
> 
> Spent $51.95 pre-tax and walked away with 217AM.



Which two coupons?  I saw a link to one coupon on here.  I thought the other was a L&G (which I don't have an offer for).

If these are two actual coupons I can print out and ask the Cashier to scan, I'd go tonight!  Could someone let me know please?  Thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

Aladora said:


> Just got back from Rexall and even though one of the cashiers was hesitant to scan both coupons, her supervisor told her to try and they both worked!
> 
> Spent $51.95 pre-tax and walked away with 217AM.





kerreyn said:


> Just got back from Rexall too - spent $52.14, earned 202 AM.



I am going tonight for the 200 AM. I still have the $10 coupon from last week. Does it matter which coupon gets scanned first just in case? TIA!


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Which two coupons?  I saw a link to one coupon on here.  I thought the other was a L&G (which I don't have an offer for).
> 
> If these are two actual coupons I can print out and ask the Cashier to scan, I'd go tonight!  Could someone let me know please?  Thanks!



The two are the email one that was linked here and the L&G one that needs to be scanned. (in my case, the cashier manually typed in the UPC from the L&G one)


----------



## Aladora

AngelDisney said:


> I am going tonight for the 200 AM. I still have the $10 coupon from last week. Does it matter which coupon gets scanned first just in case? TIA!



Not sure if it makes a difference but they scanned the email one and then manually typed in the UPC from the L&G one second.


----------



## star72232

AngelDisney said:


> I bought 4 Sobeys gift cards and only 3 got the double AM. I hope it will be an easier process to claim back the missing 150 AM since records show double AM had been given out. I will call after July 19. Is Live Chat a better option? I hate to be on hold for hours.



Did you get the doubles on multiple cards?  The GC offer for Mega Miles could only be used once, so unless you were using 4 separate cards, I'd probably count myself lucky and not fight it.

Live Chat rarely takes more than a couple of minutes to connect with a person.


----------



## kerreyn

Aladora said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference but they scanned the email one and then manually typed in the UPC from the L&G one second.



I think mine scanned the coupon on my phone first, then the paper coupon, so I don't think the order matters.


----------



## AngelDisney

star72232 said:


> Did you get the doubles on multiple cards?  The GC offer for Mega Miles could only be used once, so unless you were using 4 separate cards, I'd probably count myself lucky and not fight it.
> 
> Live Chat rarely takes more than a couple of minutes to connect with a person.



The MM coupon can be used 4 times maximum per account.


----------



## bababear_50

Bless the rain
Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

AngelDisney said:


> The MM coupon can be used 4 times maximum per account.



I did not realized that! Now I need to see about fighting for the rest of those AM, since I did the transaction 4X on both my and DH accounts...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Which two coupons?  I saw a link to one coupon on here.  I thought the other was a L&G (which I don't have an offer for).
> 
> If these are two actual coupons I can print out and ask the Cashier to scan, I'd go tonight!  Could someone let me know please?  Thanks!


*There are 2 separate coupon codes --- one from the email provided above and one that's in the APP ... BUT cause i'm nice ... here's a screenshot of the coupon in the APP--- just take a copy of it, like someone else mentioned they can type in the code if need be! *
*Sorry it's so big *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Bless the rain
> Hugs Mel



*I LOVE that picture so much!! It reminds me of the very first time we went to Disney --- 1971, middle of August, OMG so flipping hot, and you could set your watch for the 3 o'clock thunderstorm. We were standing shoulder-to-shoulder with everyone else on Main Street waiting for the parade to start and the heavens opened, up go gazillion brollies and quickly we hear my Nana "oooh ohhh OOOHH" The man standing beside her had moved his arm to avoid his daughters stroller and the water was just pouring down one of the little spindly things (arms?? fingers?? what are they?) onto her head -- in less than a minute she was soaked to the core and looked like a drowned rat! Remember the days of swimming with lil old ladies with their bathing caps on "Don't get my hair wet, it will ruin my set"*

*Did you actually get any relief from the heat & humidity from that storm BTW? It rolled thru here so quickly that the parking lot barely got damp and i think it's more humid now!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> The two are the email one that was linked here and the L&G one that needs to be scanned. (in my case, the cashier manually typed in the UPC from the L&G one)





Aladora said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference but they scanned the email one and then manually typed in the UPC from the L&G one second.



Ah ok.  Thanks.  I don't have a L&G one so I'm out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah ok.  Thanks.  I don't have a L&G one so I'm out.


*You do now!!! It's not actually a LoadnGo offer but rather an offer that is in the APP today -- you need to show the code, it's not automatically loaded to your card.*
*In my post just above*


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I spoke too soon...............................the rain stopped and we are back to HOT HOT HOT and HUMID!!!
I am stuck in my room with no air as we are afraid the drywall dust will plug up the airconditioning unit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ohhhhh so hot..................................bathroom door being replaced so with 4 workmen in the house I can't chance a cold shower.
I think the big push is on to try and finish my place within the next three days.......keep cool my friends.
AND where are the popsicle and ice cream treat airmile bonuses this summer ??????

remember this


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I spoke too soon...............................the rain stopped and we are back to HOT HOT HOT and HUMID!!!
> I am stuck in my room with no air as we are afraid the drywall dust will plug up the airconditioning unit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ohhhhh so hot..................................bathroom door being replaced so with 4 workmen in the house I can't chance a cold shower.
> I think the big push is on to try and finish my place within the next three days.......keep cool my friends.
> AND where are the popsicle and ice cream treat airmile bonuses this summer ??????
> 
> remember this



Hope tomorrow will be cooler!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I LOVE that picture so much!! It reminds me of the very first time we went to Disney --- 1971, middle of August, OMG so flipping hot, and you could set your watch for the 3 o'clock thunderstorm. We were standing shoulder-to-shoulder with everyone else on Main Street waiting for the parade to start and the heavens opened, up go gazillion brollies and quickly we hear my Nana "oooh ohhh OOOHH" The man standing beside her had moved his arm to avoid his daughters stroller and the water was just pouring down one of the little spindly things (arms?? fingers?? what are they?) onto her head -- in less than a minute she was soaked to the core and looked like a drowned rat! Remember the days of swimming with lil old ladies with their bathing caps on "Don't get my hair wet, it will ruin my set"*
> 
> *Did you actually get any relief from the heat & humidity from that storm BTW? It rolled thru here so quickly that the parking lot barely got damp and i think it's more humid now!*



Love your memories,,thanks for sharing...I remember my Nana wearing a bathing cap,,lol,,,I am not sure I've seen one in years.I've only ever been once in Aug and I will never go in Aug again,,,,,,the heat/humidity makes me turn into and very miserable person and my skin hates it.
Stay cool Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *That is WRONG! The timeline for the Airmilesshops is only 75 days!!!  And for this promo that date WAS (yes it has already passed!!) June 26th. It never fails during these promos that the online shopping gets botched, EVERY.SINGLE.TIME i need to chase them down. It's rare that you get a customer service rep who is aware of the timeline difference but don't give in, you deserve those miles!*
> 
> *Here's the direct quote from the website:*
> 
> *When will my Miles appear in my account?*
> *Base Miles may take up to 60 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Bonus Miles may take up to 75 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Please note, if you booked travel through an airmilesshops.ca online store, your Miles will be issued up to 60 days from when your trip was completed for Base Miles, and up to 75 days after trip completion for Bonus Miles.*
> 
> *Miles will show in your Collector account from airmilesshops.ca and the online store where you shopped, and Miles from a single transaction may appear in multiple line items if you took advantage of any Bonus Offers and/or sitewide multiplier events.*
> 
> *Direct Link to the FAQs Airmilesshop FAQs*
> 
> *AND here's a snip of the terms on the back of the coupon (woah, holy big batman -- sorry  )*
> *View attachment 334964*


Thank you for that posting.  I was able to check and see I did not get these miles so I just did a chat and received them.  I would not have realized I didn't get them without this.


----------



## buyerbrad

I just had the cashier scan the load and go app offer, the email offer and the $5 off coupon no problem. 202 Airmiles for $52 spent.


----------



## AngelDisney

Rexall Success, thanks to those who shared their coupon stacking experiences! Almost forgot to use the $10 Rexall coupon. Today is the last day to use the coupon. Spent $48 and got 217 AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

On Saturday, Sobeys My Offers had one that was every $25 get 25 miles up to 100 miles. Well, everyone was only getting 25 miles as per the My Offers rep when I called about mine missing.  They pushed through the 75 miles for me. Fast forward today and I get an email from Sobeys noting the mistake and they are giving everyone 75 miles! So I got an extra 75   I don't feel bad about earning the duplication as I usually have to call My Offers every week for something that didn't go through.


----------



## damo

Did three transactions at Rexall.  Spend $154 and got 640 AM.  I'm happy with that!!!


Thank you so much to those who pointed us in the right direction for this good deal!!!  We're trying for one last WDW ticket and have just under 1000 left to go and about 6 weeks to do it in....eek!!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *You do now!!! It's not actually a LoadnGo offer but rather an offer that is in the APP today -- you need to show the code, it's not automatically loaded to your card.*
> *In my post just above*



Oh man.  I didn't understand.  I swear the heat's making me thick these past few days.  I kept checking my LoadnGo, which has no threshold spending offer.  Until I saw your post (9:30 PM EST), I didn't realize I needed to look in the AirMiles APP and "load" it.  Hmm... tricky.  Is that how the LoadnGo is working these days?  Or was this the first time?

Too bad I didn't check this thread again earlier tonight (wry grin).  Store's closed.  Oh well, next time!  Thanks for explaining it to me.  Congrats those who got 200+ miles!!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (Off Topic)
Ok ................my new doors look terrible
I am trying to figure out if it is possible to put new doors in but use the old frames? I am not certain I explained that but ,,,,,,they cut the doors and
the cuts are not even and bad--even some chunks of wood missing. The plates (hinges) look like a two year old cut them out and a couple of the inside frames are split.
I know it was hot in here today and they seemed to be in a hurry BUT I am paying alot for this stuff to be done--am I setting my expectations too high?
Thanks for any advise
I did email the company head and am hoping they can come out tomorrow and have a look. I just couldn't tell the worker in extreme heat that his workmanship was so terrible.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On Saturday, Sobeys My Offers had one that was every $25 get 25 miles up to 100 miles. Well, everyone was only getting 25 miles as per the My Offers rep when I called about mine missing.  They pushed through the 75 miles for me. Fast forward today and I get an email from Sobeys noting the mistake and they are giving everyone 75 miles! So I got an extra 75   I don't feel bad about earning the duplication as I usually have to call My Offers every week for something that didn't go through.



Can you please post back when you see the extra 75 posted to your account?  I've been credited the 25 miles, but I haven't called (yet) and didn't get that email.  I'm only actually owed 25 miles (spent ~ $60), so I can't be bothered to spend too much time chasing it.

Glad you got the extra 75 to make it worth your time though!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (Off Topic)
> Ok ................my new doors look terrible
> I am trying to figure out if it is possible to put new doors in but use the old frames? I am not certain I explained that but ,,,,,,they cut the doors and
> the cuts are not even and bad--even some chunks of wood missing. The plates (hinges) look like a two year old cut them out and a couple of the inside frames are split.
> I know it was hot in here today and they seemed to be in a hurry BUT I am paying alot for this stuff to be done--am I setting my expectations too high?
> Thanks for any advise
> I did email the company head and am hoping they can come out tomorrow and have a look. I just couldn't tell the worker in extreme heat that his workmanship was so terrible.
> Hugs Mel



Definitely get them to fix everything! Not only due to the cost, but energy savings. It's a door!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> Can you please post back when you see the extra 75 posted to your account?  I've been credited the 25 miles, but I haven't called (yet) and didn't get that email.  I'm only actually owed 25 miles (spent ~ $60), so I can't be bothered to spend too much time chasing it.
> 
> Glad you got the extra 75 to make it worth your time though!



I will definitely post back. This is the message I received inside my weekly offers email:

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:*
Last week you received an offer to *Get up to a 100 Bonus Miles on June 30th* (25 Bonus Miles for every $25 spent). Unfortunately, we experienced technical issues and you may not have been awarded your Bonus Miles fully, we’re so sorry! 

*To make it right, we are adding the missing 75 Bonus Miles to your AIR MILES Account, it should be updated within the next 3-4 business days.*


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Definitely get them to fix everything! Not only due to the cost, but energy savings. It's a door!


Thanks Hon
I am waiting to hear from someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
they are all interior bedroom,laundry room,, linen closet doors.
Fingers crossed.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall 
Beauty Buy 
spend 50 get 100 airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh man.  I didn't understand.  I swear the heat's making me thick these past few days.  I kept checking my LoadnGo, which has no threshold spending offer.  Until I saw your post (9:30 PM EST), I didn't realize I needed to look in the AirMiles APP and "load" it.  Hmm... tricky.  Is that how the LoadnGo is working these days?  Or was this the first time?
> 
> Too bad I didn't check this thread again earlier tonight (wry grin).  Store's closed.  Oh well, next time!  Thanks for explaining it to me.  Congrats those who got 200+ miles!!


*
You have NO idea what it was like for me to see your little green triangle disappear just as I hit the post reply button...  i kept checking all evening hoping you'd see it!

So this was NOT really a loadngo offer, rather a push notification from the app.  These things annoy me because I don't have room on my phone for it and hubby refuses because it's a battery drain and insists on having location turned on.  I only knew about it because it was being discussed here sooo i deleted an app to make room to load the AM one,  pulled up the offer,  took a screenshot,  deleted it again and reloaded the one i need on days I'm in Toronto.  A royal pia!!!! 

I think what's happening is either AM or Rexall is tracking which methods of communications are reaching customers. Ever notice signs for Dominos pizza around with codes that will give you 50% off your order? There will be several different ones,  signs different colours and e-mails as well that they use testing what draws people to order. 

Gotta say once more,  I love this community,  so much help offered with no petty quarrels!!! *


----------



## Days In the Sun

202 am posted to my account from Rexall from last night's shop.  Thank you everyone that posted about it, wouldn't have tried it without your posts.


----------



## kerreyn

SO! Both of the Rexall coupons posted to my account - BUUUUUT - the cashier messed up the transaction and selected 'cash' payment instead of 'visa'.  She had to void the original transaction, and redid it, using the 'visa' option for payment.  Looking at my air miles account, I received 404 air miles (should have been 202) - the transaction was voided but not the air miles!  Not sure if they'll correct it, but 404 for $52.14 is a nice little return...


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> SO! Both of the Rexall coupons posted to my account - BUUUUUT - the cashier messed up the transaction and selected 'cash' payment instead of 'visa'.  She had to void the original transaction, and redid it, using the 'visa' option for payment.  Looking at my air miles account, I received 404 air miles (should have been 202) - the transaction was voided but not the air miles!  Not sure if they'll correct it, but 404 for $52.14 is a nice little return...



I've done immediate returns before and my AMs didn't get returned.  It is a sweet bonus.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone get the BMO MC 3 cents off exclusive Shell offer?  I received an email June 29.  I've filled up three times, twice I received 7 cents off (GTA 4 cents off plus BMO 3 cents off), other time I received 4 am (base plus 3 am bonus) but didn't get the BMO 3 cents off I was expecting.  Haven't been able to find a list of participating gas stations.

I'll likely use this all summer, last night's fill-up at $1.224


----------



## Days In the Sun

Our Rexall LGO for this week are 25am/$25, 50am/$25 and 40am/$40.  Nice to see they are continuing to offer them for the week, not just the two days we were getting in the winter.  Might use one this weekend with the $10 coupon deal when you spend $30.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have a 60 AM/$60 Load n Go. I may spend $60 on facial cream to get 160 AM and the $10 coupon for next week. The Rexall I went yesterday had the cream I wanted to buy but it’s not on sale. I am going to try another Rexall this weekend.


----------



## mort1331

online chat right now trying to get my 600 from MM cards, not looking good


----------



## mort1331

good news, they are putting the miles in as i type now. but 20 mins of online chat, with polite back and forth.


----------



## mort1331

got them, now Onyx again...good luck all


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *You have NO idea what it was like for me to see your little green triangle disappear just as I hit the post reply button...  i kept checking all evening hoping you'd see it!
> 
> So this was NOT really a loadngo offer, rather a push notification from the app.  These things annoy me because I don't have room on my phone for it and hubby refuses because it's a battery drain and insists on having location turned on.  I only knew about it because it was being discussed here sooo i deleted an app to make room to load the AM one,  pulled up the offer,  took a screenshot,  deleted it again and reloaded the one i need on days I'm in Toronto.  A royal pia!!!!
> 
> I think what's happening is either AM or Rexall is tracking which methods of communications are reaching customers. Ever notice signs for Dominos pizza around with codes that will give you 50% off your order? There will be several different ones,  signs different colours and e-mails as well that they use testing what draws people to order.
> 
> Gotta say once more,  I love this community,  so much help offered with no petty quarrels!!! *



The things I learn from this forum.  I never noticed the triangles before.  Or at least never realized they were color-coded.  So blue is offline and green is online then?  Good info!

I wish I had checked but my son had a soccer game at 6:30 pm so I was busy with dinner and getting him to soccer.  It ended up being called due to the approaching dark sky and flashes of lightening.  When we got back home, I decided to sit on the porch and read.  That should teach me.  Never sit to read until I check everything online!  

Now that I know Air Miles does push notifications I'll guess I'll check it more often.  I have the APP on my phone but have pretty much been ignoring it.  Thanks for the explanation!



kerreyn said:


> SO! Both of the Rexall coupons posted to my account - BUUUUUT - the cashier messed up the transaction and selected 'cash' payment instead of 'visa'.  She had to void the original transaction, and redid it, using the 'visa' option for payment.  Looking at my air miles account, I received 404 air miles (should have been 202) - the transaction was voided but not the air miles!  Not sure if they'll correct it, but 404 for $52.14 is a nice little return...



Nice!  Hope the air miles stay.



mort1331 said:


> good news, they are putting the miles in as i type now. but 20 mins of online chat, with polite back and forth.



Hi Mort.  So are these the first round of 600 mega mile air miles, or the second 600 Sobey's promised to honour that you just received?

In addition to Sobey's I had also contacted Air Miles by phone.  In fact, I phoned Air Miles before Sobey's.  The lady I spoke with at Air Miles phoned me back yesterday and told me to go to the Sobey's location I purchased the $150 gift cards at.  I'm suppose to tell the Manager there I never received the MM air miles for the coupon and have her credit it to me manually.  She (lady at Air Miles) will phone me back by 7 pm tonight to check that I got them.

I'm doubtful this will work.  I have no proof to give the Sobey's Manager that I talked to anyone at Air Miles.  This is a 10 minute drive from home.  That's a lot of air miles for Sobey's to make right at the store level.  On the other hand, it was a store Manager that showed me the e-mail from head office in the first place.  Maybe I'll get the same Manager and she'll do it.

I still have yet to hear back from Sobey's, whom I e-mailed the scanned receipts to.


----------



## tinkerone

So I'm pleased to say I am back on 'Rewarding your Opinions'.  I had previously sent out a service requests then a follow up e-mail to them and got what I considered a nasty reply from the guy on the email.  He was quite rude, said he had 'thousands' of requests and he would see to it when he got answers.  
Well Tuesday I sent off a new service request to their general line and stated that it had been 9 weeks and if I wasn't going to get the service back let me know however 9 weeks to fix an issue is very unacceptable, they must run their company very badly if they could not get an answer to a simple question in that time period.  
Next day I received a very nice reply, really sweet apology, from the guy who had been so rude.  He said he had reset my account and had credited me 20 airmiles for my inconvenience.  So I'm at it again!  in the last two days I made 105 AM's from surveys.  Today I have made another 20 so far from just two surveys.  Its such an easy way to earn miles and I'm so glad they fixed my issue.  I thought I was finished with this route.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> The things I learn from this forum.  I never noticed the triangles before.  Or at least never realized they were color-coded.  So blue is offline and green is online then?  Good info!
> 
> I wish I had checked but my son had a soccer game at 6:30 pm so I was busy with dinner and getting him to soccer.  It ended up being called due to the approaching dark sky and flashes of lightening.  When we got back home, I decided to sit on the porch and read.  That should teach me.  Never sit to read until I check everything online!
> 
> Now that I know Air Miles does push notifications I'll guess I'll check it more often.  I have the APP on my phone but have pretty much been ignoring it.  Thanks for the explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  Hope the air miles stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mort.  So are these the first round of 600 mega mile air miles, or the second 600 Sobey's promised to honour that you just received?
> 
> In addition to Sobey's I had also contacted Air Miles by phone.  In fact, I phoned Air Miles before Sobey's.  The lady I spoke with at Air Miles phoned me back yesterday and told me to go to the Sobey's location I purchased the $150 gift cards at.  I'm suppose to tell the Manager there I never received the MM air miles for the coupon and have her credit it to me manually.  She (lady at Air Miles) will phone me back by 7 pm tonight to check that I got them.
> 
> I'm doubtful this will work.  I have no proof to give the Sobey's Manager that I talked to anyone at Air Miles.  This is a 10 minute drive from home.  That's a lot of air miles for Sobey's to make right at the store level.  On the other hand, it was a store Manager that showed me the e-mail from head office in the first place.  Maybe I'll get the same Manager and she'll do it.
> 
> I still have yet to hear back from Sobey's, whom I e-mailed the scanned receipts to.


From the first ones. I found the date i purchase on page 551 here. Thank goodness i posted here...no receipts but after chat i was able to tell them day i purchased and that they were 2 seperate promos that could be used at the same time. Plu code 31 on the mm coupon


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just getting ready to track down my MM connected to the online shopping i did and came across this sitting on the Airmilesshop home page! really easy to get an extra 50 miles if you need anything from the new stores -- you only need to earn ONE mile, which at most stores is only a $20 transaction !!!*
*New Online Stores*

*Wave hello to new online stores*
*Get 50 Bonus Miles when you earn 1 Mile at any new participating online store by July 31, 2018.*

*Limited Time Offer*
*.5. LIMITED-TIME OFFER valid July 5 to July 31, 2018. Get 50 Bonus Miles when you earn a Mile through qualifying purchases made in a single transaction through airmilesshops.ca at the following online stores: Etsy, HP Canada, Kielh's, Urban Decay, Reebok, Lancome, Endy Sleep, adidas, Lenovo, New Balance, S'well, Reno-Depot, Kate Spade, Bumble and Bumble, Charlotte Tilbury. Base Offer may vary for each participating online store. Click on “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to earn Reward Miles and to qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other AIR MILES Bonus Offers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Honestly I didn’t believe that would work!  I’m so surprised!!  I walked in to the Oshawa Sobey’s, armed with my accordion folder of receipts, printout of my tracking spreadsheet and info from AM. 

I explained to the lady behind the CS desk why I was here.  She looked in the binder for the email and could not locate it (just like Whitby couldn’t find their copy). She phoned the manager on duty (Tammy) who told her to give me the miles!!!! 

600 on my card and 600 on my husband’s.

Huh...  just tried to upload the photo from my iPhone but it said the file is too large.  

I’ll try ahgain after the World Cup game.  I can’t concentrate on the game properly while typing.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Argh!  Brazil scored on themselves!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh airmilesshop lists etsy now! that could be dangerous...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Half-time!

Here's the receipt.  If anyone in Durham Region is still trying to get the second set of air miles from the MM March 17/18 weekend, I'd recommend going to Sobey's in Oshawa.  They manually credited the air miles.  So now I have received the 150 from the flyer offer that weekend AND the 150 from the MM coupon - times 4 purchases times 2 cards.  1,200 bonus miles in total!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just getting ready to track down my MM connected to the online shopping i did and came across this sitting on the Airmilesshop home page! really easy to get an extra 50 miles if you need anything from the new stores -- you only need to earn ONE mile, which at most stores is only a $20 transaction !!!*
> *New Online Stores*
> 
> *Wave hello to new online stores*
> *Get 50 Bonus Miles when you earn 1 Mile at any new participating online store by July 31, 2018.*
> 
> *Limited Time Offer*
> *.5. LIMITED-TIME OFFER valid July 5 to July 31, 2018. Get 50 Bonus Miles when you earn a Mile through qualifying purchases made in a single transaction through airmilesshops.ca at the following online stores: Etsy, HP Canada, Kielh's, Urban Decay, Reebok, Lancome, Endy Sleep, adidas, Lenovo, New Balance, S'well, Reno-Depot, Kate Spade, Bumble and Bumble, Charlotte Tilbury. Base Offer may vary for each participating online store. Click on “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to earn Reward Miles and to qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other AIR MILES Bonus Offers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.*



Awesome!  Thanks!  So easy to spend money on Etsy.



hdrolfe said:


> Oh airmilesshop lists etsy now! that could be dangerous...



Isn't it though?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Done & done, got both accounts cleared up for the online shopping during MM -- no problems at all. Dealt with Marsha & Linda -- both active collectors themselves who agree that there is something that gets mixed up with the big promos & the online portal -- but it's no match for a well prepared DUCK!*
**


----------



## ottawamom

After reading these reports on Airmiles correcting peoples accounts for Mega Miles issues I decided to give it a go and try my luck. It was looking like I was going to get the wait until 120 days from the end of the promotion when I mentioned that others had received the very same AM for the PLU code 31 and 33 and why was I being asked to wait... one thing led to another (a few more arguements on my part) and they decided to make and "exception" and post my miles so as not to inconvenience me any further . Bottom line I got my missing miles. Thanks to all those who posted their experiences. It gave me the confidence to stick to my guns and get my miles (well DH's technically).


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom glad it worked out, that is why its nice to post our experiences.


----------



## ottawamom

It's like we are a little AM collecting union. Stronger together than individually.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> good news, they are putting the miles in as i type now. but 20 mins of online chat, with polite back and forth.





ottawamom said:


> After reading these reports on Airmiles correcting peoples accounts for Mega Miles issues I decided to give it a go and try my luck. It was looking like I was going to get the wait until 120 days from the end of the promotion when I mentioned that others had received the very same AM for the PLU code 31 and 33 and why was I being asked to wait... one thing led to another (a few more arguements on my part) and they decided to make and "exception" and post my miles so as not to inconvenience me any further . Bottom line I got my missing miles. Thanks to all those who posted their experiences. It gave me the confidence to stick to my guns and get my miles (well DH's technically).



You guys are lucky...I just got off the phone with Alex at the ONYX phone number as I could not get the live chat to work.  I was advised that  you were only entitled to 150 AM and whoever said you got 300 AM was wrong.  I advised that I spoke to the manager at my Sobey's location and saw the printed email from their head office that indicated that they were 2 separate promos and that the 150 AM on the receipt was the flyer offer and if the customer used the MM coupon (PLU 31) those 150 AM would show up in approximately 4-6 weeks.  Alex advised that was incorrect.  I advised I saw the email myself and it was from Sobey's head office to all stores. 

I indicated to Alex that I belonged to an Air Miles Collector message board and that people are reporting that they are being awarded the additional 150 AM per $150 gift card.  He advised that should not have happened because no adjustments for any mega miles coupons can be made until August 10 (originally he said September 10 and I said isn't 120 days from April 12 August 10)...he said at that time I can do an online request and submit the information for the missing miles.  He said he could not guarantee that they would be awarded because the promotion was 150 AM for $150 gift card.  He also mentioned that on the back of the coupon it indicated that "it could not be combined with any other offer".  I advised that if that is the case then why did the email from Sobey's indicate otherwise and he said it was a mistake on their part.  So, I will send my missing miles enquiry on August 10 and fight for my missing 300 miles...


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut, the senerio I put to the online rep was they are seperate and not combined. Just like if I had a purchase $50 worth of goods get 100AM, and with the $50 I had 2 cans of soup that got me 5am and pasta Buy 2 get 10am, I would get 115am with the total purchase. They are not being combined. It worked and that is is how I got them.
Good luck


----------



## isabellea

I should have known that doing Spring cleaning in my paperworks wasn't a good idea!!! Unfortunately for me, I discarded all my receipts from MM since I was awarded the 1200AM and I had completely forgot about this extra 150AM per GC at Sobey's (I bought for 450$ that day). Lesson learned for next time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok ... @Mickey&JoshNut you had the misfortune of speaking to a customer mis-service rep who has only enough knowledge of the programme to be dangerous (much in the same way the people who answer the phone when you call ANY of the Disney numbers) and I've actually had the pleasure (where is the sarcasm font?!?!) of speaking to him as well. He is correct that the coupon says it can't be combined with other offers HOWEVER that doesn't refer to offers that are in flyers as mort pointed out. If you had an offer loaded to your card that was for the same thing then they can toss the wording back and leave you with nothing to stand on (perhaps, Rexall's wording is the same but they do combine) but this isn't the same thing AT ALL! There were signs in the store i was in mentioning the offer & it was on the radio all weekend as well reminding people to get the extra miles. Is it at all possible for you to go back to the store you bought the cards & saw the email (i know they seem to have disappeared now but they *should* remember!)*

*I wouldn't wait until August 10th (red flag if he didn't even have the correct date to toss at you that he's not on the ball), i would try chat again or call back and politely lay everything out again. The stupid online request for missing miles isn't meant for large amount reporting, it will only get escalated to a different department and will trigger an automatic response email to you informing you to wait another 7 - 10 business days if you haven't heard back. You always have the possibility to ask to speak to someone else when on the phone -- or disconnecting the chat session and trying again. Give it another try and see what you're able to find out.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> Mickey&JoshNut, the senerio I put to the online rep was they are seperate and not combined. Just like if I had a purchase $50 worth of goods get 100AM, and with the $50 I had 2 cans of soup that got me 5am and pasta Buy 2 get 10am, I would get 115am with the total purchase. They are not being combined. It worked and that is is how I got them.
> Good luck



thank you, that is a great explanation.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok ... @Mickey&JoshNut you had the misfortune of speaking to a customer mis-service rep who has only enough knowledge of the programme to be dangerous (much in the same way the people who answer the phone when you call ANY of the Disney numbers) and I've actually had the pleasure (where is the sarcasm font?!?!) of speaking to him as well. He is correct that the coupon says it can't be combined with other offers HOWEVER that doesn't refer to offers that are in flyers as mort pointed out. If you had an offer loaded to your card that was for the same thing then they can toss the wording back and leave you with nothing to stand on (perhaps, Rexall's wording is the same but they do combine) but this isn't the same thing AT ALL! There were signs in the store i was in mentioning the offer & it was on the radio all weekend as well reminding people to get the extra miles. Is it at all possible for you to go back to the store you bought the cards & saw the email (i know they seem to have disappeared now but they *should* remember!)*
> 
> *I wouldn't wait until August 10th (red flag if he didn't even have the correct date to toss at you that he's not on the ball), i would try chat again or call back and politely lay everything out again. The stupid online request for missing miles isn't meant for large amount reporting, it will only get escalated to a different department and will trigger an automatic response email to you informing you to wait another 7 - 10 business days if you haven't heard back. You always have the possibility to ask to speak to someone else when on the phone -- or disconnecting the chat session and trying again. Give it another try and see what you're able to find out.*



We don't go to Sobey's that often due to its location and horrible parking lot...but I will try to go either next weekend and see if they will give me my air miles...they already did one receipt for me because the cashier would not allow me to use my second MM coupon for my second giftcard...she said that it only qualified once for MM...there was too long of a line behind me to argue but in my head I was thinking what difference is it to you to scan a coupon...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut -> Do you live in Durham region?  Or not too far?  If so, I'd suggest going to the Sobey's store in Oshawa at Taunton & Wilson.  The store Manager there gave me the MM coupon bonus air miles just yesterday.  The Whitby location might as well as I spoke with the staff before and they all saw the letter and said they were trying to get their bonus miles as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> You guys are lucky...I just got off the phone with Alex at the ONYX phone number as I could not get the live chat to work.  I was advised that  you were only entitled to 150 AM and whoever said you got 300 AM was wrong.  I advised that I spoke to the manager at my Sobey's location and saw the printed email from their head office that indicated that they were 2 separate promos and that the 150 AM on the receipt was the flyer offer and if the customer used the MM coupon (PLU 31) those 150 AM would show up in approximately 4-6 weeks.  Alex advised that was incorrect.  I advised I saw the email myself and it was from Sobey's head office to all stores.
> 
> I indicated to Alex that I belonged to an Air Miles Collector message board and that people are reporting that they are being awarded the additional 150 AM per $150 gift card.  He advised that should not have happened because no adjustments for any mega miles coupons can be made until August 10 (originally he said September 10 and I said isn't 120 days from April 12 August 10)...he said at that time I can do an online request and submit the information for the missing miles.  He said he could not guarantee that they would be awarded because the promotion was 150 AM for $150 gift card.  He also mentioned that on the back of the coupon it indicated that "it could not be combined with any other offer".  I advised that if that is the case then why did the email from Sobey's indicate otherwise and he said it was a mistake on their part.  So, I will send my missing miles enquiry on August 10 and fight for my missing 300 miles...



I think you must got the first representative I talked to. He took notes on the file etc. and quoted all you did above. It was DS's account and yesterday I was afraid to try to get the AM on that account so I decided to try my DH account. After a long time explaining in online chat I was somehow disconnected. I went back on and got the party line. That's when I brought up the "Others" argument as you did. My final argument that I used with them was that Sobeys was not going to go through each card holders records to see who had and hadn't been awarded the correct # of AM for the promotion. That it would be up to the individual to contact AM and let them know that the were short changed (not my exact wording but you get the idea). They then realized I wasn't going away and I guess break time must have been coming because they caved.

I had been awarded some extra AM as a Make it Right initially so with the AM I got yesterday I now have the correct # of AM for the two promotions. They aren't in the correct account but they are in the correct family of accounts so all is good.

Keep at it, you'll have success. Eventually.


----------



## ottawamom

Hot and thirsty, (well maybe not today!) I came across this under Airmiles Perks the other day thought I would share it here in case anyone is interested 





*Shell Thirst Buster - BOGO + Get Miles offer*

Here’s an exclusive Perk just for Collectors! From July 2 – September 2, 2018, when you buy 1 Thirst Buster frozen beverage and show your AIR MILES® Card, you’ll get a second for *FREE*!*

Plus, as an added treat, any time you buy a Thirst Buster frozen beverage from Shell until September 2, 2018, you’ll also get 5 Bonus Miles.† Enjoy this offer as many times as you’d like, whenever you need to cool down this summer!

Remember, show your AIR MILES Card to get this _cool_ offer

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat70001


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> I should have known that doing Spring cleaning in my paperworks wasn't a good idea!!! Unfortunately for me, I discarded all my receipts from MM since I was awarded the 1200AM and I had completely forgot about this extra 150AM per GC at Sobey's (I bought for 450$ that day). Lesson learned for next time!


Dont worry about the receipts, I did not have mine, but dont tell them. Just be armed with when you bought the gc. Look at your am transactions on line and see when they were awarded and go from there. Try the online method while watching tv, then your not wasting time


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Disney Addicted said:


> Mickey&JoshNut -> Do you live in Durham region?  Or not too far?  If so, I'd suggest going to the Sobey's store in Oshawa at Taunton & Wilson.  The store Manager there gave me the MM coupon bonus air miles just yesterday.  The Whitby location might as well as I spoke with the staff before and they all saw the letter and said they were trying to get their bonus miles as well.



No, I live in the Hamilton area...


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Hot and thirsty, (well maybe not today!) I came across this under Airmiles Perks the other day thought I would share it here in case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shell Thirst Buster - BOGO + Get Miles offer*
> 
> Here’s an exclusive Perk just for Collectors! From July 2 – September 2, 2018, when you buy 1 Thirst Buster frozen beverage and show your AIR MILES® Card, you’ll get a second for *FREE*!*
> 
> Plus, as an added treat, any time you buy a Thirst Buster frozen beverage from Shell until September 2, 2018, you’ll also get 5 Bonus Miles.† Enjoy this offer as many times as you’d like, whenever you need to cool down this summer!
> 
> Remember, show your AIR MILES Card to get this _cool_ offer
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat70001


Heads up, tried this today, cashier looked at me sideways. Swiped the card, still nothing, but he gave it to me because as he said,"no ones going to lie about that" I was running so I just said ok.


----------



## osully

That's pretty funny!


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Heads up, tried this today, cashier looked at me sideways. Swiped the card, still nothing, but he gave it to me because as he said,"no ones going to lie about that" I was running so I just said ok.



Which is why I plan on going to Shell armed with a photocopy of the offer and conditions along with the participating locations in my area. (Ok I actually printed it off for my DS to use when he takes advantage of the offer but decided to make myself a copy as well.) Not all Shell locations participate in the offer.

The offer is actually one of the offers that scroll across the top of the page when you first log in to Airmiles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> Can you please post back when you see the extra 75 posted to your account?  I've been credited the 25 miles, but I haven't called (yet) and didn't get that email.  I'm only actually owed 25 miles (spent ~ $60), so I can't be bothered to spend too much time chasing it.
> 
> Glad you got the extra 75 to make it worth your time though!



Hey mab2012, I believe they have been posted.  My Offers "Goodwill" 75 miles I see in my account for June 30.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Reno: They removed and trashed all the interior doors and put in new frames-doors and trim,,,all finished and looks good. No charge.
Now I spend the rest of the week cleaning up after the Reno.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Hot and thirsty, (well maybe not today!) I came across this under Airmiles Perks the other day thought I would share it here in case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shell Thirst Buster - BOGO + Get Miles offer*
> 
> Here’s an exclusive Perk just for Collectors! From July 2 – September 2, 2018, when you buy 1 Thirst Buster frozen beverage and show your AIR MILES® Card, you’ll get a second for *FREE*!*
> 
> Plus, as an added treat, any time you buy a Thirst Buster frozen beverage from Shell until September 2, 2018, you’ll also get 5 Bonus Miles.† Enjoy this offer as many times as you’d like, whenever you need to cool down this summer!
> 
> Remember, show your AIR MILES Card to get this _cool_ offer
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat70001



My kids will be happy.  Thank you.



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> No, I live in the Hamilton area...



Darn.  That's too bad.  



mort1331 said:


> Heads up, tried this today, cashier looked at me sideways. Swiped the card, still nothing, but he gave it to me because as he said,"no ones going to lie about that" I was running so I just said ok.



LOL - that is funny.  I'm going to take a photo of the offer on my phone in case I get questioned about it then as well.



ottawamom said:


> Which is why I plan on going to Shell armed with a photocopy of the offer and conditions along with the participating locations in my area. (Ok I actually printed it off for my DS to use when he takes advantage of the offer but decided to make myself a copy as well.) Not all Shell locations participate in the offer.
> 
> The offer is actually one of the offers that scroll across the top of the page when you first log in to Airmiles.



Good idea.  I'll do a printout for my husband to carry since he does not have a cell phone.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Sorry....I know I've asked before about AM car rental.  I've finally  booked a flight and we are going to WDW mid August.  We will probably be staying offsite so a car is needed. I'm going to use my AM to rent the car....I'm not at all concerned about the $ to mile value, I need to keep my OOP cost down.  I've searched the AM site and can't seem to find  a cancelation policy.  Can I cancel and get my AM back or what happens?  I want to continue to search for a traditional rental that I would pay for....the taxes on the AM rental are around $100, if I could find a cash rental that wasn't too much more I would go that route and save my miles.


----------



## DilEmma

dancin Disney style said:


> Sorry....I know I've asked before about AM car rental.  I've finally  booked a flight and we are going to WDW mid August.  We will probably be staying offsite so a car is needed. I'm going to use my AM to rent the car....I'm not at all concerned about the $ to mile value, I need to keep my OOP cost down.  I've searched the AM site and can't seem to find  a cancelation policy.  Can I cancel and get my AM back or what happens?  I want to continue to search for a traditional rental that I would pay for....the taxes on the AM rental are around $100, if I could find a cash rental that wasn't too much more I would go that route and save my miles.



As I recall for car rentals, you get the option to ‘insure’ your reservation to protect the Air Miles in the event of cancellation. To me, that said they were not refundable. That said, I thought the Air Miles car rental deals in Orlando were unbeatable last I booked. I did notice that Air Miles has ‘special offers’ on the first page of results by default (in red IIRC). They didn’t seem to be good value at all.

Costco often has good car rental deals for cash rates.

Edited to add... see bolded bullet five... non-findable... (damn auto-correct)

*https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/TravelAssistanceDetail?selectedCategoryId=cat670036&sectionId=1900068*

*AIR MILES® Car Program Terms & Conditions - Redemption*

•  All car rentals offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program and its participating Sponsors and Suppliers. Car rental availability is subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. Some restrictions may apply.

•  All rentals may be subject to advance booking restrictions and availability.

•  One-way rentals can be booked where permitted and subject to availability. Some restrictions may apply. Additional drop-off charges may apply.

•  When using AIR MILES reward miles to redeem for a car rental, Collector must pay taxes, fees and other applicable charges in local currency at the car rental pick-up location.

• * All Car rental redemptions are non-refundable at time of booking.*

•  Collector must have sufficient reward miles in their AIR MILES Collector Account to redeem for any car rental.

•  The number of reward miles required for redemption is subject to verification at time of booking and is not guaranteed until reservation is confirmed.

•  Car rental redemptions must be made online at www.airmiles.ca.

•  All travel services are arranged by LoyaltyOne Travel Services Inc., which may impose its own service fees for arranging travel services.

•  A booking fee (plus applicable taxes) will apply on all redemption and cash tickets. Handling fees may also apply.

•  There are no cancellations or refunds permitted once booked.

•  Changes may be permitted, and are subject to a fee (plus applicable taxes).

•  Changes may require the redemption of additional AIR MILES reward miles in the event of a change of supplier, location, date (s), car type, or length of rental. Collector will be responsible for and must pay any additional taxes, fees and/or surcharges, local currency at the car rental pick-up location in the event of a change. Any changes are subject to availability.

•  The Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program may be more restrictive and may supersede the car rental Sponsor/Supplier Terms and Conditions.

•  Travel Insurance is available and highly recommended for reservations. For complete details, please visit the Travel Insurance page


----------



## DilEmma

Wow, 2500 Air Miles for one week Orlando car rental. Economy. And $40 some USD on top of that.
The end of an era I guess. All these changes make me sad.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DilEmma said:


> As I recall for car rentals, you get the option to ‘insure’ your reservation to protect the Air Miles in the event of cancellation. To me, that said they were not refundable. That said, I thought the Air Miles car rental deals in Orlando were unbeatable last I booked. I did notice that Air Miles has ‘special offers’ on the first page of results by default (in red IIRC). They didn’t seem to be good value at all.
> 
> Costco often has good car rental deals for cash rates.
> 
> Edited to add... see bolded bullet five... non-findable...
> 
> *https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/TravelAssistanceDetail?selectedCategoryId=cat670036&sectionId=1900068*
> 
> *AIR MILES® Car Program Terms & Conditions - Redemption*
> 
> •  All car rentals offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program and its participating Sponsors and Suppliers. Car rental availability is subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. Some restrictions may apply.
> 
> •  All rentals may be subject to advance booking restrictions and availability.
> 
> •  One-way rentals can be booked where permitted and subject to availability. Some restrictions may apply. Additional drop-off charges may apply.
> 
> •  When using AIR MILES reward miles to redeem for a car rental, Collector must pay taxes, fees and other applicable charges in local currency at the car rental pick-up location.
> 
> • * All Car rental redemptions are non-refundable at time of booking.*
> 
> •  Collector must have sufficient reward miles in their AIR MILES Collector Account to redeem for any car rental.
> 
> •  The number of reward miles required for redemption is subject to verification at time of booking and is not guaranteed until reservation is confirmed.
> 
> •  Car rental redemptions must be made online at www.airmiles.ca.
> 
> •  All travel services are arranged by LoyaltyOne Travel Services Inc., which may impose its own service fees for arranging travel services.
> 
> •  A booking fee (plus applicable taxes) will apply on all redemption and cash tickets. Handling fees may also apply.
> 
> •  There are no cancellations or refunds permitted once booked.
> 
> •  Changes may be permitted, and are subject to a fee (plus applicable taxes).
> 
> •  Changes may require the redemption of additional AIR MILES reward miles in the event of a change of supplier, location, date (s), car type, or length of rental. Collector will be responsible for and must pay any additional taxes, fees and/or surcharges, local currency at the car rental pick-up location in the event of a change. Any changes are subject to availability.
> 
> •  The Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program may be more restrictive and may supersede the car rental Sponsor/Supplier Terms and Conditions.
> 
> •  Travel Insurance is available and highly recommended for reservations. For complete details, please visit the Travel Insurance page



Thank you!!!  I didn't even find the page you included above.

I've actually got much better prices booking on the Alamo site using a Costco code than what the Costco site is showing.  It's  $244 compared to $303 on the Costco site.   The AM for my rental period is 3100.  I still have not locked down accommodation and plans but once I do I might be able to reduce the car rental days by 2-3 which will reduce the AM to only 2000.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Glad I don't shop at Rexall... y'all have had some serious struggles for those miles!

Finally all my June shopping trips posted... I have updated my signature and I am feeling excited for the next shopping trip as we have been eating solely from our freezer meals on a dedicated basis before we hit the "too many months of freezer" flavor.   Now I have a TON of meal planning to make and freeze, so hopefully I can earn some AM in the process!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Glad I don't shop at Rexall... y'all have had some serious struggles for those miles!
> 
> Finally all my June shopping trips posted... I have updated my signature and I am feeling excited for the next shopping trip as we have been eating solely from our freezer meals on a dedicated basis before we hit the "too many months of freezer" flavor.   Now I have a TON of meal planning to make and freeze, so hopefully I can earn some AM in the process!


*Rexall is usually my gold mine! I will rarely walk out of there with anything less than 2:1 ratio.*

*Oh yes, the dreaded freezer flavour and texture of all those well-intended planned leftovers  We try to avoid ending up with a bunch of unidentifiable frozen blocks but it never fails that when you reach for what you HOPE is the last of the meals you uncover one more fuzzy mystery meal. Luckily hubby will eat just about whatever i toss in his direction *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*About the insurance that AM offers you for any of your travel bookings ... hotels, flights & car rentals ... I've only ever looked ONCE and the cost they quoted was stupid high! *

*@dancin Disney style : Using miles for car rentals has always been one of our favourite ways to use our miles because of the way we collect our miles - rarely, if ever, are any purchases driven strictly by the AM potential so we look at things we get as free, and the only cost involved is the tax & booking fees. So if i can find a rental car for less than it would cost outright I'm happy. I've found it takes a bit of playing around with the site to get the best deal, changing dates & times, pick up locations can have a big difference. Go with the understanding that your rental period is 24 hour based on when you actually pick the car up -- NOT when you booked it for. Also look closely at how long you really need the car, and where you're staying plays a roll in that. The last several stays we've found it worth our while to book the cheapest on-site room we can find so we can use MDE to get WDW without worrying about the luggage and then the next day we'll pick up the car and move to our actual accommodations. In your case, even if the rest of your stay is off-site, this will give you free magic bands and one morning of early entry to a park if that's of interest.*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall is usually my gold mine! I will rarely walk out of there with anything less that 2:1 ratio.*
> 
> *Oh yes, the dreaded freezer flavour and texture of all those well-intended planned leftovers  We try to avoid ending up with a bunch of unidentifiable frozen blocks but it never fails that when you reach for what you HOPE is the last of the meals you uncover one more fuzzy mystery meal. Luckily hubby will eat just about whatever i toss in his direction *



I totally agree.  Without Rexall I wouldn't have enough for anything.


----------



## DilEmma

damo said:


> I totally agree.  Without Rexall I wouldn't have enough for anything.


Same here. That and Sobeys gift cards. Rexall is certainly the most lucrative.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Speaking of Rexall, 60am wus $40 for today until Thursday, emailed coupon:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jul9/July9_COUPON_6040-ONMB.html

Great matchup for our house with 40am/$40 offers, I'm in!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the link. I didn't get one in my email, yet. DH is 700AM away from making ONYX this year (he's such a dedicated AM hunter ). This coupon combined with his L&G will bring him that much closer. I'm still not getting a threshold spend in my L&G.

I agree with others Rexall and Sobeys are my two best AM sponsors.


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hey mab2012, I believe they have been posted.  My Offers "Goodwill" 75 miles I see in my account for June 30.



Thanks!  Looks like I got my 25, also listed as "Goodwill", which I take mild exception to since it's no more than I was owed.  But I didn't have to hound them for it, so I'm happy.  Thanks for following up!


----------



## Aladora

DilEmma said:


> Same here. That and Sobeys gift cards. Rexall is certainly the most lucrative.



I wish we had Sobeys out here on the island! I can't remember the last time Thrifty Foods had a gift card deal and I know for sure that whenever it was, the deal was limited to one per collector account! 

I've got a S$25, G50AM in my L&G this week but I really don't need anything! I leave for Ottawa Thursday morning so I may pop in to Rexall Wednesday and see.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *About the insurance that AM offers you for any of your travel bookings ... hotels, flights & car rentals ... I've only ever looked ONCE and the cost they quoted was stupid high! *
> 
> *@dancin Disney style : Using miles for car rentals has always been one of our favourite ways to use our miles because of the way we collect our miles - rarely, if ever, are any purchases driven strictly by the AM potential so we look at things we get as free, and the only cost involved is the tax & booking fees. So if i can find a rental car for less than it would cost outright I'm happy. I've found it takes a bit of playing around with the site to get the best deal, changing dates & times, pick up locations can have a big difference. Go with the understanding that your rental period is 24 hour based on when you actually pick the car up -- NOT when you booked it for. Also look closely at how long you really need the car, and where you're staying plays a roll in that. The last several stays we've found it worth our while to book the cheapest on-site room we can find so we can use MDE to get WDW without worrying about the luggage and then the next day we'll pick up the car and move to our actual accommodations. In your case, even if the rest of your stay is off-site, this will give you free magic bands and one morning of early entry to a park if that's of interest.*


I'm actually getting really frustrated with the accommodation side of things.   We are totally happy with value resorts at WDW but the rates have gone so high that it's just stupid.  The lowest price room available at the room only discounted rate is $129USD. I have the Springhill Suites in the Marriott Village booked($79/night plus $10 parking)  but to be  honest I don't really want to stay there. I much prefer more of a resort vibe.  


Don't suppose that anyone here has an Interval membership?


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm actually getting really frustrated with the accommodation side of things.   We are totally happy with value resorts at WDW but the rates have gone so high that it's just stupid.  The lowest price room available at the room only discounted rate is $129USD. I have the Springhill Suites in the Marriott Village booked($79/night plus $10 parking)  but to be  honest I don't really want to stay there. I much prefer more of a resort vibe.
> 
> 
> Don't suppose that anyone here has an Interval membership?


*Since i LOVE planning pretend Disney trips I've plugged in some dates but I'm not 100% sure of your dates -- you mentioned mid-August so i picked August 18th - 25th and found a standard room at Allstars Music for an average of $110 USD -- now if you stayed there you could avoid a car completely unless you have off-site plans & even then you could rent a car for the minimum time you actually NEED the car. Does it work out to less that the off-site option you have booked? No -- looks like it comes in around an extra $250 USD. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Speaking of Rexall, 60am wus $40 for today until Thursday, emailed coupon:
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Jul9/July9_COUPON_6040-ONMB.html
> 
> Great matchup for our house with 40am/$40 offers, I'm in!





ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the link. I didn't get one in my email, yet. DH is 700AM away from making ONYX this year (he's such a dedicated AM hunter ). This coupon combined with his L&G will bring him that much closer. I'm still not getting a threshold spend in my L&G.
> 
> I agree with others Rexall and Sobeys are my two best AM sponsors.





Aladora said:


> I've got a S$25, G50AM in my L&G this week but I really don't need anything! I leave for Ottawa Thursday morning so I may pop in to Rexall Wednesday and see.


*Love this community! I got the email while i was tidying up the kitchen and immediately checked to see if it had been shared so i could decide if i needed to stop what i was doing to get to an actual keyboard or finish my chores .. DANG had to keep washing the dishes *

*Our loaded threshold spends are 60AM/$60 on the card i rarely use (not happening) and 50AM/$25 on the main card so I'm probably gonna jump on this one. I need a new mouth guard (all the extra stress related to the current state of affairs is taking a bit of a toll on the Duck who lives in an area of our province that is woefully understaffed for mental health care  ) and hubby can always use more anti-stinkies that costs around $25/bottle. Spend $40 get 110 AM is a pretty decent haul. I'm happy that they've extended the length of time that the threshold spends are valid for now, full week on the LnG and full business week on the email is so much easier to catch than the Wed & Thurs we were seeing previously.*


----------



## hdrolfe

I have spend $60 get 60 as my threshold spend, but sadly can't afford to spend that much this week. So I'll have to wait and hope for something good this weekend, or maybe next week. I haven't shopped at Rexall in awhile, money has been super tight and I've been shopping at FreshCo for cheaper groceries. I do need some vitamins, and Claritin, and I think a few other things, but not until Friday at the earliest. Oh well! I'm sure something will pop up.


----------



## tinkerone

Mine are spend $60 get 60 and spend $25 get 25.  I have to wonder how they come up with these numbers, so random.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Since i LOVE planning pretend Disney trips I've plugged in some dates but I'm not 100% sure of your dates -- you mentioned mid-August so i picked August 18th - 25th and found a standard room at Allstars Music for an average of $110 USD -- now if you stayed there you could avoid a car completely unless you have off-site plans & even then you could rent a car for the minimum time you actually NEED the car. Does it work out to less that the off-site option you have booked? No -- looks like it comes in around an extra $250 USD. *


On any normal day I too love to plan other peoples WDW trips.  Plan away my friend....we fly in to MCO at 7pm Aug 17th and depart for home on the 27th at 8am.  If the last flight of the night on the 26th becomes available at a decent price I'm going to switch and go home then.  I would be happy doing only one park day but my DD will probably want 2 or 3.  We want to spent a fair bit of time hanging out at a nice pool.  We want to do some shopping and go to some of our fav restaurants outside of WDW.   The budget needs to be kept as low as possible.....the added exchange rate is such a buzz kill.  Whatever I book needs to be refundable/cancel because I've got work issues and if I can't go I don't want to be on the hook for too much.  Airfare I will lose but it's pretty low.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We're going August 20 to Sept. 1, have you checked into free dining to see if there is anything left?  We got a great deal so are staying onsite with free transfers and no car required...



dancin Disney style said:


> Sorry....I know I've asked before about AM car rental.  I've finally  booked a flight and we are going to WDW mid August.  We will probably be staying offsite so a car is needed. I'm going to use my AM to rent the car....I'm not at all concerned about the $ to mile value, I need to keep my OOP cost down.  I've searched the AM site and can't seem to find  a cancelation policy.  Can I cancel and get my AM back or what happens?  I want to continue to search for a traditional rental that I would pay for....the taxes on the AM rental are around $100, if I could find a cash rental that wasn't too much more I would go that route and save my miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kuhltiffany said:


> We're going August 20 to Sept. 1, have you checked into free dining to see if there is anything left?  We got a great deal so are staying onsite with free transfers and no car required...


I did actually price it out but the cost of the minimum required ticket is just too much.  We typically only spend about $600 on food and I have several park tickets sitting at home.  I would really love to partake in FD again but for us it just doesn't work any more....I miss the days of only having to purchase a 1 day ticket.  We did two 14 day trips back in those days....boy that was a bargain. I can recall our total cost for 2 weeks being right around $2000 and that was when we traveled as a family of four.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok so none of the 3 Universal Orlando on-site preferred hotels are available through airmiles. (only through the hub). How do I go about booking 2 nights at one of them through airmiles now? Do I have to go the personal shopper route and make a request? Or do I have to redeem to travel certificates, and go to one of those few travel agencies and book a hotel through them? It's not really a vacation "package" per se...can you just book a hotel stay this way?

I'm torn between using my airmiles for 2 days at a swanky hotel and getting 5 passes for Universal (my 10-year old is a Harry Potter nut!), or booking the cruise with airmiles and the possibility of not being able to insure the miles...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I couldn't find any of Universal Studio's Orlando hotels through the Air Miles hotel hub either.  I spoke with an Air Miles Rep who told me their hotels were not on their list.

When I inquired about using travel certificates to book a Universal Studios Orlando hotel I was told I could only do so if it was a package.  It had to include airfare or park tickets in addition to the hotel to become a package.  I was told I could not book just the hotel.

If I'm reading your post correct, you're looking at using travel certificates for the Universal hotel and tickets?  That should be ok from what I was told a months ago.  I'd suggest phoning one of the listed travel companies and double-checking with them.  Things seem to change so quickly.

Since then we ended up with flight credit to use so I'll be getting the Universal tickets through Air Miles; the flight through our credit; and paying for the hotel & food.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Hey Donald - can you plan a pretend trip to Kauai as well? lol.  I haven't been around much because I bit the bullet and used up a ton of Aeroplan points for our family to go to Hawaii for 12 nights over the March Break next year and have been researching that a lot.  I booked out of the US because the flight times and connections were better, and it cost a total of $59 for all 4 of us in taxes and fees.  But I feel so lost not planning a Disney trip! 

Hope to earn a ton of AM cash and PC points that I can use for groceries or gas and funnel that money to go towards a car rental (crazy expensive) or vacation rental while there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> On any normal day I too love to plan other peoples WDW trips.  Plan away my friend....we fly in to MCO at 7pm Aug 17th and depart for home on the 27th at 8am.  If the last flight of the night on the 26th becomes available at a decent price I'm going to switch and go home then.  I would be happy doing only one park day but my DD will probably want 2 or 3.  We want to spent a fair bit of time hanging out at a nice pool.  We want to do some shopping and go to some of our fav restaurants outside of WDW.   The budget needs to be kept as low as possible.....the added exchange rate is such a buzz kill.  Whatever I book needs to be refundable/cancel because I've got work issues and if I can't go I don't want to be on the hook for too much.  Airfare I will lose but it's pretty low.


*I spent  a fair bit of time today playing around with options and ended up with THIS conclusion: You won't be able to beat the price you've already secured at what looks like a pretty decent hotel. Only thing i would do if you want to get a bit more "Disney" feel is to book either your arrival or departure day at the cheapest ALL Star (looks like Music) and it's cheaper at the END due to the day of the week and then you could use the Disney transportation to or from the airport. You could then use extra magic hours to their fullest at whichever park is open earliest if you do this at the front end or latest at the tail end of your holiday. Booking direct with Disney for Room only has extremely flexible cancellation policies. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Hey Donald - can you plan a pretend trip to Kauai as well? lol.  I haven't been around much because I bit the bullet and used up a ton of Aeroplan points for our family to go to Hawaii for 12 nights over the March Break next year and have been researching that a lot.  I booked out of the US because the flight times and connections were better, and it cost a total of $59 for all 4 of us in taxes and fees.  But I feel so lost not planning a Disney trip!
> 
> Hope to earn a ton of AM cash and PC points that I can use for groceries or gas and funnel that money to go towards a car rental (crazy expensive) or vacation rental while there.


*Wow that threw me for a loop and led to many hours lost down the rabbit hole of Expedia, AirB&B (kids LOVE this site, makes me leery!!) & Travelocity. Ended back on the AM site looking at car rentals and I guess that's a no go based on the location! Long story short, have fun planning, it looks gorgeous*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Ok so none of the 3 Universal Orlando on-site preferred hotels are available through airmiles. (only through the hub). How do I go about booking 2 nights at one of them through airmiles now? Do I have to go the personal shopper route and make a request? Or do I have to redeem to travel certificates, and go to one of those few travel agencies and book a hotel through them? It's not really a vacation "package" per se...can you just book a hotel stay this way?
> 
> I'm torn between using my airmiles for 2 days at a swanky hotel and getting 5 passes for Universal (my 10-year old is a Harry Potter nut!), or booking the cruise with airmiles and the possibility of not being able to insure the miles...


*My understanding of the personal shopper is that they will buy products not in the dream rewards list BUT it's worth a quick online chat to ask, worse case scenerio they'll say no. Best case scenerio they'll look into it for you. You're only able to book hotels using miles at the 5 chains that are "partners" Best Western, IHG, Hilton, Marriott and Starwood.*

*We went to Harry World (as our girls called it  ) and we had a BLAST .. the attention to detail put anything we saw at Disney to shame (Avatar section hadn't opened yet so can't speak to that!) simply remarkable. *


----------



## osully

Lots of mixers available on AM right now! This will be my next AM goal after I earn the 3312 AM I still need for our 2019 Disney trip! 

They seem to have just about every brand I've ever heard of. Even the Smeg vintage style ones! 

Link is for Kitchenaid. 3628AM for Onyx members. 

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2575624


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I spent  a fair bit of time today playing around with options and ended up with THIS conclusion: You won't be able to beat the price you've already secured at what looks like a pretty decent hotel. Only thing i would do if you want to get a bit more "Disney" feel is to book either your arrival or departure day at the cheapest ALL Star (looks like Music) and it's cheaper at the END due to the day of the week and then you could use the Disney transportation to or from the airport. You could then use extra magic hours to their fullest at whichever park is open earliest if you do this at the front end or latest at the tail end of your holiday. Booking direct with Disney for Room only has extremely flexible cancellation policies. *


Thanks.  I'm toying with the idea of staying for the first 7 nights offsite and then moving to WDW for the last three, or maybe 6 and 4. I really hope that I can change my return flight home though....we're not morning people so that 8am flight is not a pleasant thought.

I've also come across, what I'm pretty sure is WBC, on Hotwire for only $109/night.  Very tempting.  I have a feeling that I will end up over spending on accommodation because I really want that resort feel.


----------



## alohamom

Sorry for going off the AirMiles focus for a post here...



momof2gr8kids said:


> Hey Donald - can you plan a pretend trip to Kauai as well? lol.  I haven't been around much because I bit the bullet and used up a ton of Aeroplan points for our family to go to Hawaii for 12 nights over the March Break next year and have been researching that a lot.  I booked out of the US because the flight times and connections were better, and it cost a total of $59 for all 4 of us in taxes and fees.  But I feel so lost not planning a Disney trip!
> 
> Hope to earn a ton of AM cash and PC points that I can use for groceries or gas and funnel that money to go towards a car rental (crazy expensive) or vacation rental while there.



Hey @momof2gr8kids good for you! We have been visiting Hawaii on a regular basis for almost 25 years now, we even got married on the Big Island. If you need any help planning for Kauai or a second opinion on hotels, condos etc just let me know. 
I have stayed a few times on Kauai and I would say for March you might want to look at Waipouli Beach Resort which is kind of central on the island.  I like this place because it is a condo resort. You have a kitchen and lots of space but the pools and grounds are beautiful. The resort sits beachfront but that beach can be rough in March. You can book it through Outrigger resorts of you can use VRBO (kind of like AirBNB but a little less sketchy) here is just one example https://www.vrbo.com/593630  and reviews on Trip Advisor (I use this for pics mostly, I dont always trust that the reviews are true for any hotel) https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...Waipouli_Beach_Resort-Kapaa_Kauai_Hawaii.html

Another great place to stay on Kauai is the Kiahuna Plantation. It is down in the south on Poipu Beach which might be a good choice for March as the north can get pretty rainy at that time of year. It is such a beautiful beach, and it is also a condo resort like the one above. Fyi, there is no air conditioning at this resort but the trade winds off the ocean at this time of year are amazing so it really isnt needed. 
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...una_Plantation_Resort-Poipu_Kauai_Hawaii.html

Let me know if you are looking at any hotels or other areas of the island and I can tell you all about them, I have stayed in a few. 

As far as car rentals go, my best bet for Hawaii is always through https://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/ (which is a broker, no charge for cancellation up to a day before the rental and offers many big brand companies)  OR through Costco  If you know your dates right now, I would book a car rental. Hawaii is funny, the prices fluctuate a lot. Then keep checking and if it goes down, you can cancel and re book. Especially at about 6 weeks out but you are travelling at a popular time so I would book now.

Are you flying though Honolulu and making a connection or straight to Kauai? If you are stopping in Honolulu and need to stay on Oahu, I have been using a DVC point rental company I read about on the Dis over in the DVC section to stay at Aulani for about 2/3rds of the regular rate. There are a couple of companies but I have used "Davids" that advertises here on the Dis. Or you can even rent from DVC members who post here and other places but there are lots of pros and cons. Read all about it first! 

As you all can see, I LOVE Hawaii and I am happy to help any one looking to go!

Now back to your regularly scheduled Air Miles discussion, sorry gang!


----------



## mort1331

Since we are doing trip planning, what is everyone's fav car rental from LAX, we are flying in Aug 25 and need it for 2 days and drop off near DL. Also any recommendations for shuttle to or from LAX and DL.
Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Lots of mixers available on AM right now! This will be my next AM goal after I earn the 3312 AM I still need for our 2019 Disney trip!
> 
> They seem to have just about every brand I've ever heard of. Even the Smeg vintage style ones!
> 
> Link is for Kitchenaid. 3628AM for Onyx members.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2575624


*I can't say enough good things about the mixer i got about a month ago -- seriously, I'm in love with Max (as in the Mighty Mixer  ) I got the Cuisinart one myself, it's larger that the one you gave the link for and CHEAPER as well! I might have been tempted by the Breville if it was available when i redeemed but it's also a tad smaller and only has a 1 year warranty compared to the 3 year mine has. I would recommend going with a larger one that the Kitchenaid, you'll be kicking yourself if you ever have the need to make a recipe that will make 2 loaves of bread and you have to knead by hand! *


----------



## MikeyNS

I thought I'd gloat! I was able to use AM's for a direct flight (return) from Halifax to Orlando later this fall. $148 for taxes, so I'm quite pumped. I was looking everyday and they only had the flight in direct, but after about 10 days checking every day the return flight appeared. Yay me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ontario hunters .... it's time to strap on some gear and hit Sobeys! Can't give many details cause my eyes are really tired but there's a big 2 page spread of items , ice cream (the good stuff mort!), those layer cakes, and a bunch of other things. Kicking myself for not buying a gift card last week!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah for ice cream and frozen treats Sobeys


https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1274351?page=10


Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1274057


Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1274359

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Happy to see lots of deals at Sobeys ON but my husband last weekend said no more ice cream for him! Lol! 

We are moving this weekend so don’t think I’ll make a huge effort to do any of the big deals. At our new Sobeys


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ontario hunters .... it's time to strap on some gear and hit Sobeys! Can't give many details cause my eyes are really tired but there's a big 2 page spread of items , ice cream (the good stuff mort!), those layer cakes, and a bunch of other things. Kicking myself for not buying a gift card last week!!*


Lucky - I wish I had stocked up more on the ice cream when they had the Blue Friday Deal.  Kids are going through it like crazy.  Nothing good in the new Safeway flyer out west.  Hopefully Shoppers and No Frills will have some good PC points specials for the weekend!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> Happy to see lots of deals at Sobeys ON but my husband last weekend said no more ice cream for him! Lol!
> 
> We are moving this weekend so don’t think I’ll make a huge effort to do any of the big deals. At our new Sobeys


Good luck with the move. I helped a friend last night pack - they are moving this weekend too.  I told my husband when I got home that I'm too lazy to ever move from here!  lol.  When I look around and think of all the little things that need to get done before we list the house ...ugh.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

@alohamom Thanks - I have been researching some places and areas to stay.  I'll pm you sometime soon to ask some questions!


----------



## ottawamom

Heading to the basement to repack the freezer in preparation for the haul tomorrow.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm so happy to be able to get some airmiles this weekend! and some ice cream... we are down to a few popsicles that neither kiddo or I really care for lol.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Practically nothing in Safeway's flyer out west for the upcoming sale week.  Also no targeted offers from Safeway so far this July.  Hmph.

I may be doing the household load-down at Walmart tomorrow since there appears to be little AM available... that's okay... we will likely get the Shell 100 bonus AM from all the driving that DH has been doing for work.

I updated my signature again since DH finally agreed to some kind of "in the future" discussion about WDW.    Plans are on for us to visit for DD's 10th bday!  oh boy.


----------



## Spotthecat

I was down to fumes in the van, was going to go to Shell and fill-up twice in the morning (to try to get to my required fill-ups for the month to get the 100 AM). DH borrowed the van last night, noticed it's empty, and did me a "favour". Argh! Obviously, he didn't tank up at Shell...sigh. No way I'm meeting the quota this month.


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> I was down to fumes in the van, was going to go to Shell and fill-up twice in the morning (to try to get to my required fill-ups for the month to get the 100 AM). DH borrowed the van last night, noticed it's empty, and did me a "favour". Argh! Obviously, he didn't tank up at Shell...sigh. No way I'm meeting the quota this month.



Don't you just hate when husbands try to be helpful, lol.  I need to remind my DH daily to make sure he remembers to fill up at Shell, and use that air miles card!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer updates & musings of the Duck. Links to flyers are active in the first post and here are the ones our resident early poster didn't provide (what on earth were you doing up at 3:30 @bababear_50 ??)*
*Sobey's --we were just talking last night about needing to go somewhere soon, guess that means KW this weekend  Freezer pickings are getting down and they have several fresh items I've been searching for that are grown in Ontario!! OOh more excited than i should be over a flyer *
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Some of the same items as the regular Ontario flyer plus a few extra semi decent offers not really worth mentioning*
*Western Flyer*

*Spend $100 get 100 AM Fri- Sun*
*Dagwood sammies deli made $9.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Villaggio Bread/buns $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*several items with NO prices mentioned but big AMs -- hard to judge ratio*
*buy some booze -- $75 and get 10X the base AM July 12th - 15th*
*Missed the blood sugar monitor offer yet?? No prob, still on this week *
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Spend $20 on certain General Mill products get 40 AM*
*Emerge-C vitamin C $14.99 buy 2 get 25 AM*
*Olymel sliced meats $3.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Several other products hovering around 1:1 ratio*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Not holding my breath here, braggin about 75 AM in the flyer*
*Mexican Fiesta Tray in store made spend $15 or more get 30 AM*
*Spend $10 on Old El Paso products get 15 AM*
*Dutch Gourmet chips 2/$6 buy 4 get 20 AM*
*For S...s & Giggles i did the math .. to get those 75 AM you would need to spend $125.45 *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just loaded my Offers for Sobeys/Foodland and unearthed this gem!! Plus, it's been so long since we shopped there (last ice cream frenzy) that our threshold spend is only $70 get 25 AM, we might hit that!!!*
**


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just loaded my Offers for Sobeys/Foodland and unearthed this gem!! Plus, it's been so long since we shopped there (last ice cream frenzy) that our threshold spend is only $70 get 25 AM, we might hit that!!!*



I got the same offer of 10 AMs for Haagen Dazs but I wasnt sure if that combines with the buy 4 Haagen Dazs get 50.


----------



## AngelDisney

alohamom said:


> I got the same offer of 10 AMs for Haagen Dazs but I wasnt sure if that combines with the buy 4 Haagen Dazs get 50.



From my previous experiences, you should be able to stack the two offers.


----------



## alohamom

AngelDisney said:


> From my previous experiences, you should be able to stack the two offers.



YAY thank you!


----------



## hihohiho

There is a new Onyx offer, Canada's Wonderland tickets for 1 airmile, max 2 tickets.


----------



## AussieAsh

Air miles onyx members can get 2 Wonderland tickets for 1 mile each right now.


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hey mab2012, I believe they have been posted.  My Offers "Goodwill" 75 miles I see in my account for June 30.


I have this twice on my account, once on June 29 and also on July 6. I’m thinking one is automatic for those that used the offer and the other is because I called them about it.


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness, I am soooo close to Onyx! I wish it the Wonderland tickets were for Gold as well, darn it!

Just going to have to buy lots of ice cream this weekend and keep my fingers crossed for another special soon!


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks for the heads up! Just got two Wonderland tickets!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness, I am soooo close to Onyx! I wish it the Wonderland tickets were for Gold as well, darn it!
> 
> Just going to have to buy lots of ice cream this weekend and keep my fingers crossed for another special soon!


*Sent you a PM ....*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Want me to grab you 2?  We won't get back to TO (we're here now)...



alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness, I am soooo close to Onyx! I wish it the Wonderland tickets were for Gold as well, darn it!
> 
> Just going to have to buy lots of ice cream this weekend and keep my fingers crossed for another special soon!


----------



## juniorbugman

Ya got the 2 wonderland tickets - now I will just have to use them before the last day like last year.


----------



## isabellea

I just got 2 Canada Wonderland tickets but need 4 for our trip later this summer so if someone who is Onyx doesn't plan on getting some for themselves, I would really appreciate it if you could do me this huge favour!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I just ordered 2, if AlohaMom doesn't need them they are yours 



isabellea said:


> I just got 2 Canada Wonderland tickets but need 4 for our trip later this summer so if someone who is Onyx doesn't plan on getting some for themselves, I would really appreciate it if you could do me this huge favour!!


----------



## isabellea

kuhltiffany said:


> I just ordered 2, if AlohaMom doesn't need them they are yours



Thank you!


----------



## kuhltiffany

isabellea said:


> Thank you!



Sorry, they're taken.  Hopefully someone else can snag some.


----------



## isabellea

kuhltiffany said:


> Sorry, they're taken.  Hopefully someone else can snag some.



No worry! I appreciate your offer anyway!


----------



## tinkerone

Looking for 2 more myself so if there are any others who don't want them please let me know.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*DANG .. can't get the darned things to stay in my cart!!!*

*I tried, honest i did gang ... getting this message now, sorry!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *DANG .. can't get the darned things to stay in my cart!!!*
> 
> *I tried, honest i did gang ... getting this message now, sorry!*
> View attachment 336402



Hi Hon
Yep I got the same message...double dang,,,well keep an eye out maybe they will get some more.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyer is live now on Reebee Now the question is do I shop tomorrow and combine the 2 threshold offers I have, spend $40 and get 110 AM OR do i cross my fingers for a decent threshold offer in the LnG again ?? The upcoming flyer has more offers than the current one *
*Ontario Flyer*
*Western Flyer*

*Fri-Sun spend $50 get 60 AM or Spend $70 get 100 AM *
*LOTS of bonus miles on the Proctor Gamble Products .. combine with the coupons to save money as well*
*Spend $40 on Aveeno products get 40 AM*
*Ok .. far too many to point out, potential is there for a fairly decent haul if you need any of the items*
*Coupons to use at Rexall*


----------



## AngelDisney

My Rexall Load n Go is spend $60 get 60 AM. To stack the two offers, I have to spend $60 to get 120 AM. Maybe I will pass this time and hope for a double dip next week.

AM hunt success to everyone!


----------



## kimstang

Oh darn! I must have missed the Canada's Wonderland tickets


----------



## bgula

Tried for them last night around 12:30am, but the entire website was down and never came back up for at least an hour.  Tried this morning, but I don't see any offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, I don't see them either. Must be sold out.


----------



## ottawamom

I hate to miss out on a good deal. Didn't turn my computer on at all last night. They have usually posted these deals on a Thursday night. (switching things up I guess) Congrats to those who got the tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Happy to see lots of deals at Sobeys ON but my husband last weekend said no more ice cream for him! Lol!
> 
> We are moving this weekend so don’t think I’ll make a huge effort to do any of the big deals. At our new Sobeys



Good luck with your move!  We just renewed our mortgage last night.  No moving for us in the near future.



Spotthecat said:


> I was down to fumes in the van, was going to go to Shell and fill-up twice in the morning (to try to get to my required fill-ups for the month to get the 100 AM). DH borrowed the van last night, noticed it's empty, and did me a "favour". Argh! Obviously, he didn't tank up at Shell...sigh. No way I'm meeting the quota this month.



LOL  Took me a while to train my husband to stop doing that and to fill up at Shell!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Just loaded my Offers for Sobeys/Foodland and unearthed this gem!! Plus, it's been so long since we shopped there (last ice cream frenzy) that our threshold spend is only $70 get 25 AM, we might hit that!!!*
> *View attachment 336334*



Ohhh wish my Sobey's offers had that!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Dang!  I missed out on the Canada Wonderland tickets as well.  I just tried looking for them and they're gone.  

I don't understand why I am not getting any threshold spends on my L+G.  Any idea on how I get them back?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Tried for them last night around 12:30am, but the entire website was down and never came back up for at least an hour.  Tried this morning, but I don't see any offer.


*The tickets were only on the site for just a tad more than an hour before they were gone ....*

*And the website being down is a real frustration for me ... hubby ran into a crisis with his client out in Vancouver that's gonna require an on-site fix (oh darn  ) so i thought we could use some miles to get out there, or rent a car, or book a hotel ... Seems the fools out there didn't consider that they should consult him BEFORE they update the entire hardware system!!! There is zero way the system he has installed will operate on the new server and once they complete the upgrade to Windows 10 there is no going back <sigh> Luckily he managed to chat with their hardware dude before he migrated the main computer that runs the programme, it's not like it's important in any way shape or form. It's just the system for the UFCW Union for most of BC to collect & report union dues, training & new hires/retires and submit this info to head office in Washington <SMH> The website is back up this morning but NOT the flight section URGH, SO i thought I'd check out the Aeroplan site since hubby has a few miles sitting there as well and THAT site was down as well. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Dang!  I missed out on the Canada Wonderland tickets as well.  I just tried looking for them and they're gone.
> 
> I don't understand why I am not getting any threshold spends on my L+G.  Any idea on how I get them back?


*Nope, there seems to be no logical reasoning (if any) behind the stupid LnG offers for Rexall anymore ... most of the product offers are things I have rarely if ever bought, they are all the same for everyone and the threshold spend offers are just odd! Card i only use during promos has spend $60 get 60 AM while the main card that i use all the time has spend $50 get 25 AM. You're not the only person who never gets a threshold spend offer anymore *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Remember when I posted that a Sobey's Customer Service Rep asked me to e-mail her my "buy $150 Sobey's gift card get 150 AM" receipts?  (Back on the weekend of March 17/18 when the flyer had the same offer the same weekend as the MM coupon).  She said she would forward them to their loyalty department.  I never heard back from them and then an Air Miles Rep told me to go back to Sobey's and ask them to credit me the missing 600 miles, which surprisingly they did.  

Yesterday I noticed I had 150 Air Miles credited to me (dated March 17) from Sobey's as a "reward miles adjustment".  I wondered if someone changed 600 AM I was given at the store level but thought I should wait a week or so and see what happens.  I still have those receipts as proof.

But then this morning when I logged in (looking for those CW tickets!  LOL) I see that the 600 miles the store level gave me are now showing on my account!

I guess the 150 AM is from the Sobey's loyalty dept in regards to my e-mailed receipts.  Nice bonus!  However I'm so happy I didn't let up on Sobey's if all their loyalty dept was going to give me was 150 out of the 600 their Head Office promised...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, there seems to be no logical reasoning (if any) behind the stupid LnG offers anymore ... most of the product offers are things I have rarely if ever bought, they are all the same for everyone and the threshold spend offers are just odd! Card i only use during promos has spend $60 get 60 AM while the main card that i use all the time has spend $50 get 25 AM. You're not the only person who never gets a threshold spend offer anymore *



Would you know if it's Air Miles responsible for the APP offers?  (ie, Sobey's, Metro, L+G)  Or is it the individual stores?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Would you know if it's Air Miles responsible for the APP offers?  (ie, Sobey's, Metro, L+G)  Or is it the individual stores?


*Metro & Sobey's are for sure directly connected with the stores but i *think* Rexall is thru Airmiles proper just based on the websites needed to load and view the offers. Also NONE of them care if I do or don't have offers pushed to my account(s) .. I've tried to track them down but just get the standard company line of "the more you use your card the more we will tailor offers to you" Uhm, yeah, NOT!!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Completely off topic. When looking at my Airmiles account every line posting for Sobeys is "supersized" (take up 3 lines) all other postings are the usual size. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Completely off topic. When looking at my Airmiles account every line posting for Sobeys is "supersized" (take up 3 lines) all other postings are the usual size. Anyone else experiencing this?


*Odd, but yes -- and only since yesterday BUT all the way back to November *


----------



## ottawamom

Mine go as far back as I can see (August 2017). Same thing in DH account. Guess its a coding glitch of some sort. It will sort itself out one of these days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just decided to see when exactly last summer's ice cream frenzy was so I typed BIRT into the search bar, selected "this thread only" -- anyone remember us being tasked with taking care of our daughter's massive stuffed hippo?? -- well it was July 15 that he got to go grocery shopping with us so this must be "the week" for ice cream *
**


***ETA last year the offer was for 100 AM !! No wonder the cart was stuffed full of ice cream treats  *


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Completely off topic. When looking at my Airmiles account every line posting for Sobeys is "supersized" (take up 3 lines) all other postings are the usual size. Anyone else experiencing this?


And here I thought my eyes needed checking again. lol 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just decided to see when exactly last summer's ice cream frenzy was so I typed BIRT into the search bar, selected "this thread only" -- anyone remember us being tasked with taking care of our daughter's massive stuffed hippo?? -- well it was July 15 that he got to go grocery shopping with us so this must be "the week" for ice cream *
> *View attachment 336509*
> 
> 
> ***ETA last year the offer was for 100 AM !! No wonder the cart was stuffed full of ice cream treats  *



Hi Birt!!
Birt needs ice-cream.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (off Topic)
I have always wanted an electric fireplace. I have been looking for months.
Well it seems during the summer heat wave is a good time to buy.
I got 50% off today at Canadian Tire.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/kingwood-media-fireplace-0643556p.html#srp

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Too bad it wasn't 100 miles again this year!

My son & I ended up purchase 8 boxes of ice cream treats.  Drumsticks, sandwiches.  

With other air mile products and base miles I ended up with 146 today from Sobey's.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just did a big ice cream re-stock of my freezer.  If you remember a few months ago it was buy 3 get 75AM but this time its buy 4 get 50AM.  An no ice cream sandwiches included this round 

Still a fairly good deal.  I did $142 and got 238AM tonight (8 box ice cream in there) which is not bad for Sobeys Ontario.  That\s all on the Sobeys gift cards from a few weeks back.


----------



## bababear_50

I made the Sobeys ice cream treat run tonight.
I got 4 boxes of the drumsticks--lots of types to choose from.
I also wanted the ice cream sandwiches but they weren't included ,,however I found some that were,,I've never tried the type I got but they say 100 dairy ice cream so I hope they turn out ok.
Hmmm maybe I should go test the ice cream sandwiches out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I bought so many ice cream sandwiches last round I started having one with my morning coffee (I work out of my house) going through my morning emails.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this just popped up in my FB messenger .... (and yes, i deliberately chose that wonky font  for my phone  )*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

I've been shopping at Rexall Thursday nights since April and pick up promos from both the week ending as well as the next week's flyer.  Usually I pick up a few of the 3-day Fri-Sun promos and they were always at the weekend price.  Today that changed, Royale toilet paper $4.99 Fri-Sun came up at $6.49, the rest of the week price.

Not sure if this is a one time thing or a change in their system but thought I'd share.

Spent $40 earned 102 am.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's Ontario, I'm passing on the ice cream (no self control so it's better left in the store lol) but will be doing the Stone Mill bread $3.29 25am wub 2. We buy this anyway so it's a great deal for us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOO-MMMM-GEEEEE My Rexall LnG offers are really and truly targeted again! I'm super excited to shop there at some point this week! I have a threshold spend that's good from the 13th - 17th, spend $25 get 50 and a couple of products that i was gonna buy cause they also have bonus miles in the flyer! Just need to ponder the possibility of an email coupon appearing on Monday OR just going this weekend.*


----------



## ottawamom

I must really have angered the Rexall L&G gods. I have a total of 1 offer and its the one that doesn't need loading from this weekend.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Me too, maybe it’s a regional thing?



ottawamom said:


> I must really have angered the Rexall L&G gods. I have a total of 1 offer and its the one that doesn't need loading from this weekend.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a bunch of LnG's and they seem to apply to me! weird


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I have a bunch of LnG's and they seem to apply to me! weird



Me Tooooo!
Some I actually need--Yeah!
10 offers


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I have a variety of women's products on Rexall L&G.  No threshold.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pondering Rexall as well.  My LGO thresholds are exactly the same as last week other than ending on a Tuesday instead of Thursday.  Perhaps we will only have a Wed/Thurs email this week with a bigger offer? 

I assume we can combine the in-store weekend 60am/$50 and 100am/$70 with our LGO?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On my phone heading home on the greyhound so I can't multi- quote or tag... regarding Rexall LnG offers :*

*This bunch of offers just confirms there is NO rhyme or reason to how they are pushed out*
*I have 11 on one card and 13 on the other *
*Threshold is $25 for 50am on main card and  $60 for 60am on the secondary one*
*Most offers are items I both buy AND need*
*Some offers are ALSO in the flyer *
* Any offers that overlap offers from the flyer will combine , including the threshold spend*
*Speculation time here: usually the week immediately after a weekend that has threshold spends there will be an email offer that's better,  but this is a crap shoot *


----------



## alohamom

I dont shop very much at Rexall as there really isnt one that is close by.

After reading everyones amazing offers I decided to check my LnG   

I think mine is more LOL than LnG, the same one @ottawamom has for this weekend.

I guess they cant really tailor offers to my shopping habits if I dont shop there!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I don't think the Rexall thing is regional. DH and DS both have 12 offers in their accounts. The only thing I've done recently is fill in their stupid survey for a $5 off coupon. It seems since I did that my offers have dried up. I did go on the website and re-subscribe to the weekly email. We'll see if that makes a difference. In the meantime if I need something I'll just put it on DH account.

I don't necessarily want the targeted offers from them. Just give me a decent threshold spend.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

To me Shell is the mystery.  I've signed up for their offers, I did massive loads of gift cards, I fill up and swipe my card....yet I still can't seem to attract any of their offers like the threshold monthly fill offers.....not sure how to get on their radar


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOO-MMMM-GEEEEE My Rexall LnG offers are really and truly targeted again! I'm super excited to shop there at some point this week! I have a threshold spend that's good from the 13th - 17th, spend $25 get 50 and a couple of products that i was gonna buy cause they also have bonus miles in the flyer! Just need to ponder the possibility of an email coupon appearing on Monday OR just going this weekend.*
> 
> View attachment 336638





ottawamom said:


> I must really have angered the Rexall L&G gods. I have a total of 1 offer and its the one that doesn't need loading from this weekend.



When I saw the Duck's post I checked my L+G and was excited as I thought I had a threshold back!  Then I read Ottawamom's post, double-checked and it's the same thing... I have 1 offer and it doesn't need loading.  It's the same as in the flyer or printed coupon.  Darn it.


----------



## kimstang

Disney Addicted said:


> When I saw the Duck's post I checked my L+G and was excited as I thought I had a threshold back!  Then I read Ottawamom's post, double-checked and it's the same thing... I have 1 offer and it doesn't need loading.  It's the same as in the flyer or printed coupon.  Darn it.


Same here


----------



## ottawamom

For those doing the Disney Rewards thing. They have a game you can play (1st and 3rd Monday each month), easy way to earn a few more points. I was terrible at it and still earned some. Most of you probably already know about this, I'm just late to the game.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> To me Shell is the mystery.  I've signed up for their offers, I did massive loads of gift cards, I fill up and swipe my card....yet I still can't seem to attract any of their offers like the threshold monthly fill offers.....not sure how to get on their radar


*Yup, Shell baffles me as well! We've only filled the car up once during MM when we needed to use more more coupon... so they give us those stupid threshold offers now or DO they?? Nope, they come to the card that has only ever been used a couple of weeks ago when i bought my Magnum ice cream bar  And the offers a HUGE which will never happen in our new Fit (yes we got the same car this time round and we're loving it, but it gets even better mileage than the old one ever did)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, my turn for an  travel planning request. We're heading out to the Vancouver area at the end of September so hubby can fix that system (to connect it to this group, it's the union for Sobeys/Safeway in all of lower BC) ... I'm gonna go out with him for the first few days before he heads down to White Rock and we're trying to decide what/where to stay/do. Vancouver proper?? Won't have time to do the island this time unless we fly into Victoria (same # of AM to fly in there and out of Vancouver) and then take the ferry back ... would we find enough to keep us busy there for Friday - mid-day Sunday (to allow time to take the ferry back) or should we just concentrate on the mainland? We've been out several times since he put installed the  system in 2010 and have a general knowledge of the area. I KNOW he'll want to do Fly Over Canada again (another connection here, Soarin is his absolute fav ride and he wasn't a fan of the update!)*


----------



## bababear_50

So ............................................................
I am short my airmiles for Load N Go
Zantac buy 1 get 12 airmiles
Neo Citran buy 1 get 10 airmiles
The spend 60 get 60 airmiles and buy 1 HydraSense get 12 airmiles posted on my bill and disappeared off the web page but the NeoCitran and Zantac are still there and I did not get the airmiles.
Airmiles chat says hold the bill and the sponsor has 120 days to post,,,to which I replied--I am getting tired of holding bills for 4 months and tracking airmiles.
Ah well atleast I got some of them.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Vancouver is lovely, nice and warm without the stickiness we have here.  We love exploring Granville Island https://granvilleisland.com/
and Capilano Bridge too https://www.capbridge.com/



Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, my turn for an  travel planning request. We're heading out to the Vancouver area at the end of September so hubby can fix that system (to connect it to this group, it's the union for Sobeys/Safeway in all of lower BC) ... I'm gonna go out with him for the first few days before he heads down to White Rock and we're trying to decide what/where to stay/do. Vancouver proper?? Won't have time to do the island this time unless we fly into Victoria (same # of AM to fly in there and out of Vancouver) and then take the ferry back ... would we find enough to keep us busy there for Friday - mid-day Sunday (to allow time to take the ferry back) or should we just concentrate on the mainland? We've been out several times since he put installed the  system in 2010 and have a general knowledge of the area. I KNOW he'll want to do Fly Over Canada again (another connection here, Soarin is his absolute fav ride and he wasn't a fan of the update!)*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So ............................................................
> I am short my airmiles for Load N Go
> Zantac buy 1 get 12 airmiles
> Neo Citran buy 1 get 10 airmiles
> The spend 60 get 60 airmiles and buy 1 HydraSense get 12 airmiles posted on my bill and disappeared off the web page but the NeoCitran and Zantac are still there and I did not get the airmiles.
> Airmiles chat says hold the bill and the sponsor has 120 days to post,,,to which I replied--I am getting tired of holding bills for 4 months and tracking airmiles.
> Ah well atleast I got some of them.
> Hugs Mel



When I have an issue with Loaded items from Sobeys I call and they add them. Then I wait and wait and wait and they never end up getting posted to my account. Most of these AM are small 5 or 6AM so I just write them off. It's so annoying. The occasional time I earn "extra" AM (ones I'm technically not entitled to) I look upon it as a settling of the books.

I might be tempted to take the items back and repurchase them. (if the store is nearby)


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, my turn for an  travel planning request. We're heading out to the Vancouver area at the end of September so hubby can fix that system (to connect it to this group, it's the union for Sobeys/Safeway in all of lower BC) ... I'm gonna go out with him for the first few days before he heads down to White Rock and we're trying to decide what/where to stay/do. Vancouver proper?? Won't have time to do the island this time unless we fly into Victoria (same # of AM to fly in there and out of Vancouver) and then take the ferry back ... would we find enough to keep us busy there for Friday - mid-day Sunday (to allow time to take the ferry back) or should we just concentrate on the mainland? We've been out several times since he put installed the  system in 2010 and have a general knowledge of the area. I KNOW he'll want to do Fly Over Canada again (another connection here, Soarin is his absolute fav ride and he wasn't a fan of the update!)*




Depending on what you want to do in Victoria, there is Burchart Gardens, Royal BC Museum (Egypt exhibition on right now), IMAX movies, whale watching, wine tours and lots of lovely places to walk/hike.


----------



## Disney Addicted

At the Rexall's in Oshawa I go to, if the L+G miles don't show on my receipt I show my APP to the Cashier.  She calls the Manager over who posts them manually for me and gives me another receipt.  I take screenshots of my L+G before giving the items to the Cashier just in case as I've had that happen as well.  Much quicker than waiting for AM to post them or track them in 4 months.

Maybe your local Rexall will do the same.  Worth a shot!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> When I have an issue with Loaded items from Sobeys I call and they add them. Then I wait and wait and wait and they never end up getting posted to my account. Most of these AM are small 5 or 6AM so I just write them off. It's so annoying. The occasional time I earn "extra" AM (ones I'm technically not entitled to) I look upon it as a settling of the books.
> 
> I might be tempted to take the items back and repurchase them. (if the store is nearby)





Disney Addicted said:


> At the Rexall's in Oshawa I go to, if the L+G miles don't show on my receipt I show my APP to the Cashier.  She calls the Manager over who posts them manually for me and gives me another receipt.  I take screenshots of my L+G before giving the items to the Cashier just in case as I've had that happen as well.  Much quicker than waiting for AM to post them or track them in 4 months.
> 
> Maybe your local Rexall will do the same.  Worth a shot!



Thanks for the suggestions everyone.
I went back and spoke with the Rexall manager and she graciously offered me 60 airmiles to make it right. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Better than usual week at Sobeys! Spent $102 and got 142AM. 

Had 2 weeks worth of MyOffers and thanks to the Ice cream promo!!


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Hello everyone,
I have a quick question. I was looking at the cash vs the dream miles as we are currently saving our dream miles for the Universal one day Park-to-park tickets, which come to 2350 airmiles each.
If I look at the cash miles, 95 miles = $10, so 2350 miles works out to approximately $240, however the universal one day park-to-park tickets are only $170. I think it would be more economical to switch to cash miles, spend my future cash miles on groceries, and then use the money I save to buy the universal tickets...or am I doing the math wrong? (I know I can not convert my current dream miles into cash miles).
Thanks for the help


----------



## mort1331

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a quick question. I was looking at the cash vs the dream miles as we are currently saving our dream miles for the Universal one day Park-to-park tickets, which come to 2350 airmiles each.
> If I look at the cash miles, 95 miles = $10, so 2350 miles works out to approximately $240, however the universal one day park-to-park tickets are only $170. I think it would be more economical to switch to cash miles, spend my future cash miles on groceries, and then use the money I save to buy the universal tickets...or am I doing the math wrong? (I know I can not convert my current dream miles into cash miles).
> Thanks for the help


Math is right, but you do have to convert that $170 into Can$ at roughly 1.35 equals $229.
wow expensive one day ticket, and they say Disney is expensive.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

mort1331 said:


> Math is right, but you do have to convert that $170 into Can$ at roughly 1.35 equals $229.
> wow expensive one day ticket, and they say Disney is expensive.



And that's why I double check with the group  forgot the exchange rate...no more math with wineThank you!


----------



## mort1331

FYI for those that are doing the pcoptimum points. IF you have a black pc mastercard, you will now be getting 13% back for every dollar when shopping at Shoppers Drug mart. Very good, hard to beat. This is on top of the regular bonus points and 20x events.
Good luck all.


----------



## mab2012

mort1331 said:


> FYI for those that are doing the pcoptimum points. IF you have a black pc mastercard, you will now be getting 13% back for every dollar when shopping at Shoppers Drug mart. Very good, hard to beat. This is on top of the regular bonus points and 20x events.
> Good luck all.



How so?  I see the 45 pts / dollar on the card plus 15 / dollar regular offer, so that's 6% which is already pretty good.  But I don't understand the other 7%?

We've had the regular card since long before the World Elite card was offered.  I've been thinking of upgrading, but I don't really shop much at Shoppers (or any drug store), or even Loblaws anymore.  The hook for me is gift card purchases.  4.5% back on WDW gift cards at Shoppers could add up.


----------



## tinkerone

mab2012 said:


> How so?  I see the 45 pts / dollar on the card plus 15 / dollar regular offer, so that's 6% which is already pretty good.  But I don't understand the other 7%?
> 
> We've had the regular card since long before the World Elite card was offered.  I've been thinking of upgrading, but I don't really shop much at Shoppers (or any drug store), or even Loblaws anymore.  The hook for me is gift card purchases.  4.5% back on WDW gift cards at Shoppers could add up.


Its an offer they have going for the rest of the year.  I'll post the link but not sure how to post the page itself.

https://www.pcfinancial.ca/m/en/campaign/sem05/whyjoin1/


----------



## mab2012

Nice!  Looks like it's only good for current cardholders until August 10, but that's still a great deal for the next month.

And if I don't get around to upgrading, even my old basic PC Mastercard is good for 11.5%.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## mort1331

https://www.pcfinancial.ca/m/en/campaign/sem05/whyjoin1/

follow link easier to explain that way.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Fairly decent hunting trip at Rexall today!! Pre:tax total was $76.72, used the survey coupon to bring it down to $71.72 and snagged 196 AM*

*Flyer threshold spend $70 =100 AM*
*2 Gaviscon (stupid gastritis will act up eventually!) flyer offer of 10 AM LnG offer of 12 AM*
*Toothpaste $4.99 LnG offer of 5 AM (only one brand hubby can tolerate and it's rarely on sale, so BIG BONUS!)*
*Shampoo for hubby (why does someone who is basically bald have so few choices that work??) LnG offer of 4 AM*
*LnG Threshold spend $25 get 50 AM*
*I've done better but not in a very long time, happy ducky *

*Metro was a different story though, if it wasn't for the oatmeal offer & cream loaded offer we'd have 2 base miles *


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> How so?  I see the 45 pts / dollar on the card plus 15 / dollar regular offer, so that's 6% which is already pretty good.  But I don't understand the other 7%?
> 
> We've had the regular card since long before the World Elite card was offered.  I've been thinking of upgrading, but I don't really shop much at Shoppers (or any drug store), or even Loblaws anymore.  The hook for me is gift card purchases.  4.5% back on WDW gift cards at Shoppers could add up.



FWIW, pretty sure you usually get 3% back on gift cards at SDM with World Elite, 4.5% on in-store items. The 4.5% they advertise includes the 1.5% Shoppers base points which you don't get buying gift cards.

I hope to check out this bonus offer of theirs on Tuesday.


----------



## isabellea

I am done with my 6x25L for 100AM at Shell. With DH's work pickup truck, it's easy to do multiple fills when you only fill 25L each time.  So, if someone needs an extra fill to reach their goal, send me your AM card number by pm and I will try to remember using it next time we go to Shell (we just fulled our personal car so it might take a week or so but I should be able to add a couple 25L to my car before the end of the month)!


----------



## mab2012

Days In the Sun said:


> FWIW, pretty sure you usually get 3% back on gift cards at SDM with World Elite, 4.5% on in-store items. The 4.5% they advertise includes the 1.5% Shoppers base points which you don't get buying gift cards.
> 
> I hope to check out this bonus offer of theirs on Tuesday.



Ah, thanks for pointing that out.  I think you're right, though I didn't realize it until you said so.  So it's a 2% bonus over the base PC Mastercard (or any other 1% dividend card), which is still not bad for a no-fee card.  I knew 4.5% sounded too good to be true!


----------



## Spotthecat

PC optimum confuses me. You get PC points for regular shopping at Shoppers, but not anywhere else unless you ahve their mastercard? So at Fortinos, I would only get bonus points through the personal offers, nothing for regular shopping like at Metro for airmiles?


----------



## damo

No Rexall email coupons yet?


----------



## star72232

Spotthecat said:


> PC optimum confuses me. You get PC points for regular shopping at Shoppers, but not anywhere else unless you ahve their mastercard? So at Fortinos, I would only get bonus points through the personal offers, nothing for regular shopping like at Metro for airmiles?



That's right.  Shoppers always had a certain number of points that you got for every dollar spent (it was 10 pts with the old Shopper's Optimum system, now it's 15 pts with the new system).  Grocery stores (No Frills, Zehrs, Loblaws, RCSS, Fortinos, etc) never had the points/spend, just the bonus, and that's still their system.

You can get most bonus points on all items at any store that carries that item, although it's often more advantageous to get that item at say, No Frills, because it's less expensive on average.  I COULD buy Kraft PB at Shoppers, but it's $7.99/kg.  That same jar is $4.99 regular price at No Frills (and sometimes less with a sale).  Even with the 15pts/$1 at Shoppers, buying at No Frills is just better economics.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> No Rexall email coupons yet?


*Only email i got from them was about vitamins & sunscreen being on sale. Glad we went yesterday!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> I am done with my 6x25L for 100AM at Shell. With DH's work pickup truck, it's easy to do multiple fills when you only fill 25L each time.  So, if someone needs an extra fill to reach their goal, send me your AM card number by pm and I will try to remember using it next time we go to Shell (we just fulled our personal car so it might take a week or so but I should be able to add a couple 25L to my car before the end of the month)!


I think I'm going to be one short.....my DD forgot and filled her tank elsewhere.  Can PM the # is you're still game???


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> I think I'm going to be one short.....my DD forgot and filled her tank elsewhere.  Can PM the # is you're still game???



Sure! Just send me a photo of your card and I will use your AM number next time I go to Shell. I don't know when but it will be before the end of the month.


----------



## bababear_50

Goodmorning
Well I wished for frozen treats and got my wish last week.
 This week's wish is I need to restock my pantry so I am hoping for some spaghetti sauces and some can vegetables.
Fingers crossed.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby and I are having a pretty miserable week (yeah i know it's only Tuesday!!) and last night we tried one of the new treats we picked up at Sobey's, guess we'll be heading back before tomorrow night now ... they were seriously, TOO GOOD!! *

*What's happened to make us both eat TWO of these goodies at 10 pm??*

*Temperature just keeps rising - at 8 am it was already 27 in the living room and the bedroom is 2 flights of un-aircondtioned stairs above that *
*The union office can't wait till September so he's gotta head out west by the middle of August *
*Needs to buy a new computer to get the programming and testing done BEFORE that time!*
*Flights & car rental are a LOT more $$ mid-summer compared to late August*
*The hotel he normally stays in is fully booked and I'm having real trouble finding something else*
*Flights out of KW airport are at least $200 more than Pearson so I'll need to drive in & out and I haven't driven the new car yet, NOT a nice way to learn its tricks!! (we only have the one car and i rarely need to go anywhere alone when it IS here!!)*
*I'm NOT going with him anymore ... he can only afford to be away from home base for a week so he'll be too busy for much "us time" and I really don't want to spend a week in what will more than likely be, just a hotel room *
*Now i need to figure out something we can do for a break -- we haven't been anywhere together for longer than an overnight trip to TO since Jan 2017 and that is hard on my mental health!!!!*
*So which treats did we like so much????*
**


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby and I are having a pretty miserable week (yeah i know it's only Tuesday!!) and last night we tried one of the new treats we picked up at Sobey's, guess we'll be heading back before tomorrow night now ... they were seriously, TOO GOOD!! *
> 
> *What's happened to make us both eat TWO of these goodies at 10 pm??*
> 
> *Temperature just keeps rising - at 8 am it was already 27 in the living room and the bedroom is 2 flights of un-aircondtioned stairs above that *
> *The union office can't wait till September so he's gotta head out west by the middle of August *
> *Needs to buy a new computer to get the programming and testing done BEFORE that time!*
> *Flights & car rental are a LOT more $$ mid-summer compared to late August*
> *The hotel he normally stays in is fully booked and I'm having real trouble finding something else*
> *Flights out of KW airport are at least $200 more than Pearson so I'll need to drive in & out and I haven't driven the new car yet, NOT a nice way to learn its tricks!! (we only have the one car and i rarely need to go anywhere alone when it IS here!!)*
> *I'm NOT going with him anymore ... he can only afford to be away from home base for a week so he'll be too busy for much "us time" and I really don't want to spend a week in what will more than likely be, just a hotel room *
> *Now i need to figure out something we can do for a break -- we haven't been anywhere together for longer than an overnight trip to TO since Jan 2017 and that is hard on my mental health!!!!*
> *So which treats did we like so much????*
> *View attachment 337576*



Have you priced out your flights with the new SWOOP airlines? 

They are the WestJet no frill one and found the prices to be decent BUT you are only paying for your seat. You need to pay for carry on and checked bags.

https://www.flyswoop.com/

Also, if you dont do this already, use the Hopper App or Google Flights.

Last thing, flights prices do tend to go down Tues and Wed


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby and I are having a pretty miserable week (yeah i know it's only Tuesday!!) and last night we tried one of the new treats we picked up at Sobey's, guess we'll be heading back before tomorrow night now ... they were seriously, TOO GOOD!! *
> 
> *What's happened to make us both eat TWO of these goodies at 10 pm??*
> 
> *Temperature just keeps rising - at 8 am it was already 27 in the living room and the bedroom is 2 flights of un-aircondtioned stairs above that *
> *The union office can't wait till September so he's gotta head out west by the middle of August *
> *Needs to buy a new computer to get the programming and testing done BEFORE that time!*
> *Flights & car rental are a LOT more $$ mid-summer compared to late August*
> *The hotel he normally stays in is fully booked and I'm having real trouble finding something else*
> *Flights out of KW airport are at least $200 more than Pearson so I'll need to drive in & out and I haven't driven the new car yet, NOT a nice way to learn its tricks!! (we only have the one car and i rarely need to go anywhere alone when it IS here!!)*
> *I'm NOT going with him anymore ... he can only afford to be away from home base for a week so he'll be too busy for much "us time" and I really don't want to spend a week in what will more than likely be, just a hotel room *
> *Now i need to figure out something we can do for a break -- we haven't been anywhere together for longer than an overnight trip to TO since Jan 2017 and that is hard on my mental health!!!!*
> *So which treats did we like so much????*
> *View attachment 337576*



Hi Sweetie
Yes you and Hubby do need a break away.
I know it's hot here right now but if it were me I'd be looking at planning a trip away during the cold/winter.
I wish airmiles would hurry up and go *online* for their travel rewards.
Thinking of you and sending ~~Cool thoughts ~~~your way.

PS I got some of the strawberry drumsticks and oh my gosh they are good!
I might have to go for a little drive this afternoon.


----------



## Silvermist999

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> To me Shell is the mystery.  I've signed up for their offers, I did massive loads of gift cards, I fill up and swipe my card....yet I still can't seem to attract any of their offers like the threshold monthly fill offers.....not sure how to get on their radar



I stopped getting those Shell offers, it's been so long, can't remember the last time.  I'm pretty sure it's because we (mostly me, sometimes my husband) are already pretty diligent at filling up there, they don't need to throw any incentives our way.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby and I are having a pretty miserable week (yeah i know it's only Tuesday!!) and last night we tried one of the new treats we picked up at Sobey's, guess we'll be heading back before tomorrow night now ... they were seriously, TOO GOOD!! *
> 
> *What's happened to make us both eat TWO of these goodies at 10 pm??*
> 
> *Temperature just keeps rising - at 8 am it was already 27 in the living room and the bedroom is 2 flights of un-aircondtioned stairs above that *
> *The union office can't wait till September so he's gotta head out west by the middle of August *
> *Needs to buy a new computer to get the programming and testing done BEFORE that time!*
> *Flights & car rental are a LOT more $$ mid-summer compared to late August*
> *The hotel he normally stays in is fully booked and I'm having real trouble finding something else*
> *Flights out of KW airport are at least $200 more than Pearson so I'll need to drive in & out and I haven't driven the new car yet, NOT a nice way to learn its tricks!! (we only have the one car and i rarely need to go anywhere alone when it IS here!!)*
> *I'm NOT going with him anymore ... he can only afford to be away from home base for a week so he'll be too busy for much "us time" and I really don't want to spend a week in what will more than likely be, just a hotel room *
> *Now i need to figure out something we can do for a break -- we haven't been anywhere together for longer than an overnight trip to TO since Jan 2017 and that is hard on my mental health!!!!*
> *So which treats did we like so much????*
> *View attachment 337576*






bababear_50 said:


> Hi Sweetie
> Yes you and Hubby do need a break away.
> I know it's hot here right now but if it were me I'd be looking at planning a trip away during the cold/winter.
> I wish airmiles would hurry up and go *online* for their travel rewards.
> Thinking of you and sending ~~Cool thoughts ~~~your way.
> 
> PS I got some of the strawberry drumsticks and oh my gosh they are good!
> I might have to go for a little drive this afternoon.



Hmm...I might have to try both of these Drumstick flavours, didn't see them at my Sobeys.  I DO plan to go back for more Haagen Daz before this promo is over. Might have to hit up another Sobeys tonight after work!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Have you priced out your flights with the new SWOOP airlines?
> 
> They are the WestJet no frill one and found the prices to be decent BUT you are only paying for your seat. You need to pay for carry on and checked bags.
> 
> https://www.flyswoop.com/
> 
> Also, if you dont do this already, use the Hopper App or Google Flights.
> 
> Last thing, flights prices do tend to go down Tues and Wed


*Yup, I looked at them but for a flight from Hamilton to Abbotsford ... too far on a very tiny plane AND the only return flight is a red-eye. Only one flight per day is also problematic when travelling on business and there is a very real possibility that he might need to extend his stay which Swoop wouldn't allow. Both Westjet & AC will let him change his flight for about $100 --- sounds like a lot but he'd make that up in the extra he'd get to charge the client. Biggest problem is that i would have to drive in and out of Hamilton .. on expressways that I'm not familiar with, just too much stress  for the Duck.*

* He HAS to be there for 8 am Monday and (hopefully) return the following Sat (or Sun, Monday or heaven-forbid, Tuesday). I actually was able to get the airfare down to about $600 using a bunch of combos that he can decide from -- WJ return, or some Aeroplan points for a fancy-pants highest level of business class one way and returning on a  WJ flight. The union has agreed to cover his hotel so that concern is gone, I just need to pick a couple for him to choose from and he'll let them know. Rental car will cost at least $700 but i have a code that will get him 100 AM if he goes with Budget *

*And for our trip??? I just stumbled across the fact that the Agawa Caynon train has packages that will give us 3 nights accommodations, tickets on the train, & entry to just about every museum there is in the Soo for around $800. We've always wanted to take the train but the drive getting there is soooo long until i had a wonderful thought that will let us do another bucket list, PORTER flies from Billy Bishop to the Soo and we can use AM!!!!! I have the bizzarre wish to use the tunnel to the airport and Porter looks like a great airline to try out! It will take fewer AM than flying to Vancouver and the rental car has an offer right now that gives you 100 AM BACK. I'm thinking we'll even add an extra night in Toronto on either end and use our tickets to the aquarium that i got with AM. *

*I'm feeling a bit better now that i have a plan of action that will at least get us out of the house together. Just gotta pick which hotel we want to stay at -- or do we go with the fully furnished cabin????*


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Hmm...I might have to try both of these Drumstick flavours, didn't see them at my Sobeys.  I DO plan to go back for more Haagen Daz before this promo is over. Might have to hit up another Sobeys tonight after work!



Yep 
they even have Salted caramel and Smores drumsticks.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, I looked at them but for a flight from Hamilton to Abbotsford ... too far on a very tiny plane AND the only return flight is a red-eye. Only one flight per day is also problematic when travelling on business and there is a very real possibility that he might need to extend his stay which Swoop wouldn't allow. Both Westjet & AC will let him change his flight for about $100 --- sounds like a lot but he'd make that up in the extra he'd get to charge the client. Biggest problem is that i would have to drive in and out of Hamilton .. on expressways that I'm not familiar with, just too much stress  for the Duck.*
> 
> * He HAS to be there for 8 am Monday and (hopefully) return the following Sat (or Sun, Monday or heaven-forbid, Tuesday). I actually was able to get the airfare down to about $600 using a bunch of combos that he can decide from -- WJ return, or some Aeroplan points for a fancy-pants highest level of business class one way and returning on a  WJ flight. The union has agreed to cover his hotel so that concern is gone, I just need to pick a couple for him to choose from and he'll let them know. Rental car will cost at least $700 but i have a code that will get him 100 AM if he goes with Budget *
> 
> *And for our trip??? I just stumbled across the fact that the Agawa Caynon train has packages that will give us 3 nights accommodations, tickets on the train, & entry to just about every museum there is in the Soo for around $800. We've always wanted to take the train but the drive getting there is soooo long until i had a wonderful thought that will let us do another bucket list, PORTER flies from Billy Bishop to the Soo and we can use AM!!!!! I have the bizzarre wish to use the tunnel to the airport and Porter looks like a great airline to try out! It will take fewer AM than flying to Vancouver and the rental car has an offer right now that gives you 100 AM BACK. I'm thinking we'll even add an extra night in Toronto on either end and use our tickets to the aquarium that i got with AM. *
> 
> *I'm feeling a bit better now that i have a plan of action that will at least get us out of the house together. Just gotta pick which hotel we want to stay at -- or do we go with the fully furnished cabin????*




WOW-that came together quite nicely! Sounds great too. Maybe you should be a travel agent...


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> Hmm...I might have to try both of these Drumstick flavours, didn't see them at my Sobeys.  I DO plan to go back for more Haagen Daz before this promo is over. Might have to hit up another Sobeys tonight after work!



How much is the Haagen Daz? The flyer doesn’t mention about pricing. TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> How much is the Haagen Daz? The flyer doesn’t mention about pricing. TIA!


*$4.99!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *$4.99!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

The salted caramel drumsticks were really good  I wish I had bought another box (or two). My son loves the fuzzy peach popsicles. I should have bought more ice cream.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> How much is the Haagen Daz? The flyer doesn’t mention about pricing. TIA!



They are $4.99, both the ice cream and the novelties (the ice cream bars are my weakness!).  I almost missed the price myself, but it's actually printed on that page right next to the tub of Haagen Daz.


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> They are $4.99, both the ice cream and the novelties (the ice cream bars are my weakness!).  I almost missed the price myself, but it's actually printed on that page right next to the tub of Haagen Daz.



Definitely need my glasses! Lol!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, I looked at them but for a flight from Hamilton to Abbotsford ... too far on a very tiny plane AND the only return flight is a red-eye. Only one flight per day is also problematic when travelling on business and there is a very real possibility that he might need to extend his stay which Swoop wouldn't allow. Both Westjet & AC will let him change his flight for about $100 --- sounds like a lot but he'd make that up in the extra he'd get to charge the client. Biggest problem is that i would have to drive in and out of Hamilton .. on expressways that I'm not familiar with, just too much stress  for the Duck.*
> 
> * He HAS to be there for 8 am Monday and (hopefully) return the following Sat (or Sun, Monday or heaven-forbid, Tuesday). I actually was able to get the airfare down to about $600 using a bunch of combos that he can decide from -- WJ return, or some Aeroplan points for a fancy-pants highest level of business class one way and returning on a  WJ flight. The union has agreed to cover his hotel so that concern is gone, I just need to pick a couple for him to choose from and he'll let them know. Rental car will cost at least $700 but i have a code that will get him 100 AM if he goes with Budget *
> 
> *And for our trip??? I just stumbled across the fact that the Agawa Caynon train has packages that will give us 3 nights accommodations, tickets on the train, & entry to just about every museum there is in the Soo for around $800. We've always wanted to take the train but the drive getting there is soooo long until i had a wonderful thought that will let us do another bucket list, PORTER flies from Billy Bishop to the Soo and we can use AM!!!!! I have the bizzarre wish to use the tunnel to the airport and Porter looks like a great airline to try out! It will take fewer AM than flying to Vancouver and the rental car has an offer right now that gives you 100 AM BACK. I'm thinking we'll even add an extra night in Toronto on either end and use our tickets to the aquarium that i got with AM. *
> 
> *I'm feeling a bit better now that i have a plan of action that will at least get us out of the house together. Just gotta pick which hotel we want to stay at -- or do we go with the fully furnished cabin????*


 $700 for a week car rental here?! Is the office near the skytrain? Maybe pick a hotel near skytrain - that would be maybe $50 for the week then?


----------



## osully

Some OK deals at Sobeys ON if you need what they have. 

Doritos / Tostitos / Lays buy 3 get 1 free, plus 10AM. Not sure what the price of the participating items will be but probably around $4 each at least so not a great deal, but if you already were going to purchase, then yes! 

General Mills Cereal / Cheerios / Old El Paso Kits / Nature Valley / Fibre One spend $20 get 40AM. 

Robin Hood Flour / Crisco / Hershey's Chipits / etc. buy 4 get 25AM. I'm out of flour so I'll do this...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, one day offer Thursday July 19, 100am wus $50:
http://images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2018/July19/July19COUPON-50100-ONMB-redirect.html

Friday/Saturday offer in-store is the same, 100am wus $50.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer
On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-19-to-25/all

Metro Flyer
On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-19-to-25/all

Foodland On
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-july-19-to-25/all
I will be picking up some buns and bread here----- buy 2 get 25 airmiles.




Hugs Mel


----------



## Dylemma1

Hi Everyone,
I have been away for a few weeks and my brain is a bit fuzzy! Can someone please remind me how many airmiles we were supposed to get for buying the sobeys gift cards during mm. I remember that there were two offers going, I used the coupon from the mm promotion and I purchased 4 gift cards. So how many should I be looking for on my account?
Thanks


----------



## ottawamom

During MM Sobeys had a $150 GC get 150AM Flyer offer and then there was the spend $150 get 150AM MM coupon offer. The offers weren't working properly first thing in the morning on the first day. By the afternoon some reported getting 300AM for every $150 GC when they used the MM coupon and the flyer offer. Others didn't get any AM posting on their receipts. Some were told the MM coupon AM would show up in your account in 4weeks.

How you were treated depended on where in the province you lived. I personally shopped early and didn't get any AM on my receipt. Went back to the store and had some added manually. By the time I finished my shop on the first day the AM for the flyer deal were showing on the receipt. Waited and waited for the MM AM to show up. They didn't. Airmiles party line on that is to wait until 120 days from the end of the promotion and then they will look into it.

Bottom line answer to your question is you should be looking for 600AM for the 4 gift cards (these should have posted withing 1-2 weeks, flyer offer) then the MM coupon AM should have followed 2 weeks or so after that (I don't know if anyone had AM post that weren't already showing on the receipt).

Hope that helps but it's a really confusing situation.


----------



## Dylemma1

Thanks Ottawamom!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *And for our trip??? I just stumbled across the fact that the Agawa Caynon train has packages that will give us 3 nights accommodations, tickets on the train, & entry to just about every museum there is in the Soo for around $800. We've always wanted to take the train but the drive getting there is soooo long until i had a wonderful thought that will let us do another bucket list, PORTER flies from Billy Bishop to the Soo and we can use AM!!!!! I have the bizzarre wish to use the tunnel to the airport and Porter looks like a great airline to try out! It will take fewer AM than flying to Vancouver and the rental car has an offer right now that gives you 100 AM BACK. I'm thinking we'll even add an extra night in Toronto on either end and use our tickets to the aquarium that i got with AM.*
> 
> *I'm feeling a bit better now that i have a plan of action that will at least get us out of the house together. Just gotta pick which hotel we want to stay at -- or do we go with the fully furnished cabin????*



Hey, that's too funny.  I have been planning a 3 or 4 day trip to SSM for the Agawa Caynon this October as well.  My husband has talked about the train for years but we hesitated on bringing the kids.  Now that they're both in high school this fall, I'm looking at us going mid-week and leaving the kids with my Dad.  They'll be in school during the day and have newspapers to deliver right after school to keep them busy. 

I booked the hotel and tickets separately however.   Where did you see packages?  Is it on their website?

Did you know they used to run a Snow Train??!!  I only found out about it a couple of months ago.  I came across a review that talked about last year's newly reburished trains; food options; etc.  You don't get to leave the train at the canyon however.  The article said the Snow Train runs January - March.  Imagine how beautiful the scenery would be!!  All the snow and frozen waterfalls, rivers, lakes.  But when I e-mailed Agaway Caynon train the person wrote back the Snow Train doesn't run anymore.    So sad.  We never knew about the Snow Train before.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey, that's too funny.  I have been planning a 3 or 4 day trip to SSM for the Agawa Caynon this October as well.  My husband has talked about the train for years but we hesitated on bringing the kids.  Now that they're both in high school this fall, I'm looking at us going mid-week and leaving the kids with my Dad.  They'll be in school during the day and have newspapers to deliver right after school to keep them busy.
> 
> I booked the hotel and tickets separately however.   Where did you see packages?  Is it on their website?
> 
> Did you know they used to run a Snow Train??!!  I only found out about it a couple of months ago.  I came across a review that talked about last year's newly reburished trains; food options; etc.  You don't get to leave the train at the canyon however.  The article said the Snow Train runs January - March.  Imagine how beautiful the scenery would be!!  All the snow and frozen waterfalls, rivers, lakes.  But when I e-mailed Agaway Caynon train the person wrote back the Snow Train doesn't run anymore.    So sad.  We never knew about the Snow Train before.


*Yup, i found it last year actually and we had planned a great 2 week trip around the province that included the train but we ended up babysitting Birt during that time frame! We had wanted to take the train when you were able to actually get off and wander around for longer or take it even further.*
*Scroll down to about the middle of this page and read all the details, they have both 2 and 3 day packages. It looks like you can cancel your train tickets if you haven't booked during a peak time!! Like i said, i thought the rates were more than reasonable -- still haven't picked exactly where we're staying but I've nailed down the actual dates & it's feeling more real now.*

*Agawa Train Packages*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> $700 for a week car rental here?! Is the office near the skytrain? Maybe pick a hotel near skytrain - that would be maybe $50 for the week then?


*THIS is why i love this group! We're all willing to help each other out without any of the drama that exists elsewhere on social media (even when we veer WAAAYY off topic!) I was so excited to check out this option since we're all about saving money in this family. While it's a business trip and he can claim the expenses on his taxes, it's his own business so he has to actually MAKE the money to cover the expenses in the first place! SO i poked around and found out that the Surrey Central Station is ideal because there are 3 car rental agencies within walking distance and he'll actually be working in South Surrey. HOWEVER, none of them are open late enough on Sunday  A little deeper dig though and it wouldn't really save enough for him to want the hassle of getting back to the airport for a 6 am flight when the first train doesn't leave the station until after 6. *

*Back to the drawing board *


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Shhhhhhh............... my Fall/Winter weekend getaway.
Every once in awhile I need a break away and since Niagara Falls is an easy drive for me(except that big bridge),,makes my hands sweat crossing over it.Just Sharing.
Things I like to do there:

Spa at Doubletree ///free warm cookies when you arrive. Can sometimes get a CAA discount.
http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...pa-by-hilton-niagara-falls-IAGDTDT/index.html

Hilton Hotel
The view from the room is spectacular.
https://niagarafallshilton.com

Wander around the chocolate Hersheys store,,eat fudge.Fall time is a great time to pick up Christmas stocking stuffers
https://hersheyschocolateworldniagarafalls.ca

Bundle up and go watch the Christmas fireworks.
https://www.niagarafallstourism.com/fireworks/

Winter Festival Of Lights
http://www.wfol.com

Starbucks coffee--thanks airmiles

Spend my whole budget of 100.00 at the slots.(love playing rock around the clock).

Take in a show
Niagara Falls theatre https://www.niagara-falls-theatre.com

Floral Show House
I haven't been here yet but am hoping next trip to drop by,
https://www.niagaraparks.com/visit/nature-garden/floral-showhouse/

I know some find it too commercial but hey it keeps me sane till my next Disney trip.
Hugs Mel

And when I need a shot of flowers in the winter I grab a cup of tea and head to :
https://www.toronto.ca/explore-enjo.../conservatories/centennial-park-conservatory/


----------



## osully

Yay got my 150AM for the Sobeys GC flyer offer! Had to file a missing miles claim but finally!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Safeway's flyer does not look like much to me... I wonder what the in-store AM deals will be.

P.S.  there will soon be an American Girl doll outlet in Hershey


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for updated flyer links & the musings of the resident Duck*
*Super early peek at Rexall .. as mentioned above there's a threshold spend coupon for Thursday only that's the same as the flyer so it's a question of studying the flyers and seeing which will be your best bet .. the upcoming one has a fair number of offers*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*

*Sobeys*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Oliveri pasta/sauce/gnocchi starting at $4.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*WOW, nothing much else but the flyer claims 1250 in store offers*
*Western Flyer*

*Fri-Sun spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Fresh Mozzarella starting at $5.49 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Compliments eggs -no price get 10 AM*
*Natrel milk $4 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Ready to eat Orvile R popcorn $2.99 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Colgate toothpaste 2/$4 buy 4 get 25 AM*
*A couple of pharmacy items hovering around the 1:1 ratio*
*OOH get that blood glucose monitor you keep forgetting .. get 200 AM*
*July 19th - 22nd spend $150 on booze, get 150 AM*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Thursday - Sat buy at $200 gift card get 100 AM*
*Old Dutch Chips 2/$5 buy 4 get 35 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Looks pretty sad again this week -- a few that are hovering around the 1:1 ratio*


----------



## bababear_50

I was going to head to Rexall tomorrow but now I am hesitant because the new flyer has a few things I am interested in.
 I think I'll wait. I am hoping that Cashmere tp has more than a 4 limit--I can't see with the quality of flyer shown.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I was going to head to Rexall tomorrow but now I am hesitant because the new flyer has a few things I am interested in.
> I think I'll wait. I am hoping that Cashmere tp has more than a 4 limit--I can't see with the quality of flyer shown.
> Hugs Mel


*This link is a tad clearer!*
*Rexall Flyer*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *This link is a tad clearer!*
> *Rexall Flyer*


Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Gah, pickings are slim this week.  Makes it tough when you are racing to get that extra WDW ticket in a few weeks time!!!!  You can only store so much ice cream!!!!


----------



## OneoftheMels

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive a Disneyland ticket from Airmiles? I want to keep earning enough for a 5 day ticket, instead of ordering the 3 day pass now, but I also don't want to cut it too close time wise. 

Side question, if I order a 3 day ticket from Airmiles and upgrade to a 5 day at the gates, does Disney give you full value for the 3 day ticket?

Thanks in advance! 

Mel.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gosh...the AM our west suck at Safeway here ( and the only place I can collect Am )  It's a good thing we have the credit card to collect am.  Otherwise I would not have collected hardly any miles this year.  It is hard to keep trying to collect when they have such dismal offerings.  

On a side note...I did see one other offer in the west for Safeway/Sobeys... 25.00 GC to Brown Social House for 30 Am or a 50.00 GC for 60 Am.  I might pick one of those up.  We do like to eat there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Remember me saying we needed more ice cream before the new flyer came out? Hubby happened to be driving past a Sobeys yesterday afternoon so i sent him armed with a cooler full of ice packs and water bottles we keep in the freezer. I expected him to come home with 4 of sumtin ... nope, he brought home EIGHT! Love my man *

*Side note - i spent some time yesterday studying the transportation board and Mousesavers for codes to use at rental car agencies and i found several that worked for hubby's trip out west. The last one i tried before i fell into bed has dropped my price to around $575 and i originally i was coming in around $680. Just a suggestion for anyone who needs to rent a car ANYWHERE, the codes out there will work in Canada as well and most don't need you to produce anything when you pick the car up. The code I last tried also gives a portion to Kid's Wish Foundation, how cool is THAT?!?!*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Shhhhhhh............... my Fall/Winter weekend getaway.
> Every once in awhile I need a break away and since Niagara Falls is an easy drive for me(except that big bridge),,makes my hands sweat crossing over it.Just Sharing.



Mel, when you say to the "big bridge" are you referring to the Skyway Bridge on the QEW in Hamilton?  If so, you can by pass the bridge by taking Eastport Drive.  I do it all the time because I HATE the Skyway Bridge...you exit off the right hand side of the QEW just before the Skyway Bridge and then cross over a lift bridge and continue under the Skyway until you see an exit on the left hand side to re-join the QEW...if you mean the Garden City Skyway in St. Catharines, I can't help you with how to avoid that bridge...


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Just went to Rexall to use the spend $50 get 100 air miles coupon. On my phone I had loaded an offer for Buy any 1 U Kotex product and get 8 bonus miles. I bought 7 of these products to reach $50 as I didn't see many other good sales at Rexall. The coupon says Offer expires after a single use. Does anyone know if I can expect to get 8 miles or 42 miles? Neither is showing up at the moment. Just the 100 bonus and 2 base.

Hitting Superstore tonight for 4 huge bags of raw cashews. $64 but I'll get 12,800 optimum points and it's a way better deal than buying raw cashews at Sobeys. (Plant-based household = lots of cashews consumed in recipes.)

Then will hit Sobeys on Friday for the spend $100 get 100 air miles deal. I am 295 miles away from Onyx. Rexall and Sobeys should get me pretty close.

My husband automatically got Onyx with his credit card but they didn't send him a card. He needs to contact them so we can start using his account too.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Is anyone in the US between today and July 29th? I have $30 in Kohl's cash to pass on if someone can use it. I have physical coupons but can message the code to use online. Kohl's does delivery or free in-store pickup.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Mel, when you say to the "big bridge" are you referring to the Skyway Bridge on the QEW in Hamilton?  If so, you can by pass the bridge by taking Eastport Drive.  I do it all the time because I HATE the Skyway Bridge...you exit off the right hand side of the QEW just before the Skyway Bridge and then cross over a lift bridge and continue under the Skyway until you see an exit on the left hand side to re-join the QEW...if you mean the Garden City Skyway in St. Catharines, I can't help you with how to avoid that bridge...



Yep it's the Garden City SkyWay bridge,,oh boy I just hate it.
If one of my sons is with me they try very hard to keep me calm by chit chatting about Disney/Universal,,it helps a bit.
Thanks for the info
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Remember me saying we needed more ice cream before the new flyer came out? Hubby happened to be driving past a Sobeys yesterday afternoon so i sent him armed with a cooler full of ice packs and water bottles we keep in the freezer. I expected him to come home with 4 of sumtin ... nope, he brought home EIGHT! Love my man *
> 
> *Side note - i spent some time yesterday studying the transportation board and Mousesavers for codes to use at rental car agencies and i found several that worked for hubby's trip out west. The last one i tried before i fell into bed has dropped my price to around $575 and i originally i was coming in around $680. Just a suggestion for anyone who needs to rent a car ANYWHERE, the codes out there will work in Canada as well and most don't need you to produce anything when you pick the car up. The code I last tried also gives a portion to Kid's Wish Foundation, how cool is THAT?!?!*


Very Cool!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Did two Rexall spend 50.00 today and picked up 216 airmiles.
Stockpiled a lot of stocking stuffers. Yes I know it's early.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

FLVacationGirl said:


> Is anyone in the US between today and July 29th? I have $30 in Kohl's cash to pass on if someone can use it. I have physical coupons but can message the code to use online. Kohl's does delivery or free in-store pickup.



This is the best thread, honestly! 

I cannot use it but I just wanted to say @FLVacationGirl  you are amazing for offering it up!


----------



## AngelDisney

I mixed up the dates and used the email coupon yesterday. No wonder the receipt didn’t show the 100AM. Too lazy to go get it fixed since I used the $10 coupon and not sure if it will mess up the return and repurchase. Oh well! Thought I did well yesterday.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> I mixed up the dates and used the email coupon yesterday. No wonder the receipt didn’t show the 100AM. Too lazy to go get it fixed since I used the $10 coupon and not sure if it will mess up the return and repurchase. Oh well! Thought I did well yesterday.



I might be in the minority here, but I would go back and get those air miles!!! Just tell them to fix it so you don't lose the value of your coupon.


----------



## AngelDisney

Silvermist999 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I would go back and get those air miles!!! Just tell them to fix it so you don't lose the value of your coupon.



I went to a Rexall that’s quite far from home on my way to Sobeys. That’s why I don’t feel like going back. Don’t want to drive all the way for nothing. I was probably too occupied with getting the ice cream treats. The evil of sweet calories I guess! Let’s have another ice cream cone to ease my pain!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Yep it's the Garden City SkyWay bridge,,oh boy I just hate it.
> If one of my sons is with me they try very hard to keep me calm by chit chatting about Disney/Universal,,it helps a bit.
> Thanks for the info
> Hugs to you
> Mel



I'm sorry Mel...wish I had a route around it for you...it's one bridge I don't find too bad...would drive it 100 times over going over the Hamilton Skyway bridge....


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *THIS is why i love this group! We're all willing to help each other out without any of the drama that exists elsewhere on social media (even when we veer WAAAYY off topic!) I was so excited to check out this option since we're all about saving money in this family. While it's a business trip and he can claim the expenses on his taxes, it's his own business so he has to actually MAKE the money to cover the expenses in the first place! SO i poked around and found out that the Surrey Central Station is ideal because there are 3 car rental agencies within walking distance and he'll actually be working in South Surrey. HOWEVER, none of them are open late enough on Sunday  A little deeper dig though and it wouldn't really save enough for him to want the hassle of getting back to the airport for a 6 am flight when the first train doesn't leave the station until after 6. *
> 
> *Back to the drawing board *


Bummer! Try also to look for car rental offices on Marine Drive in Vancouver. They might work... also, try picking up somewhere and dropping at airport. South Surrey is a difficult location transportation wise. ALSO, AVOID SURREY CENTRAL. Terrible neighbourhood. It’s really uncomfortable - and that’s where I went to school so I’m sort of familiar. Arriving to that area as an “introduction” for your week here probably isn’t the best first impression.  :-/


----------



## Disney Addicted

FLVacationGirl said:


> Then will hit Sobeys on Friday for the spend $100 get 100 air miles deal. I am 295 miles away from Onyx. Rexall and Sobeys should get me pretty close.



I'll have to look through the Sobey's flyer again.  I must have missed that.  Thanks.

Whoops.  I see.  Not Ontario.  lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Bummer! Try also to look for car rental offices on Marine Drive in Vancouver. They might work... also, try picking up somewhere and dropping at airport. South Surrey is a difficult location transportation wise. ALSO, AVOID SURREY CENTRAL. Terrible neighbourhood. It’s really uncomfortable - and that’s where I went to school so I’m sort of familiar. Arriving to that area as an “introduction” for your week here probably isn’t the best first impression.  :-/



*He's been doing this trek since 2010 -- just after the Olympics had wrapped up so we're familiar with that!! He usually stays in White Rock but the hotel  is booked up this time (almost like it's mid summer or sumtin  ) His flight gets in around 8:30 pm Sunday, he leaves at 6 am the following Saturday & the only driving he'll be doing is from the airport, to a Safeway/Sobeys for water & snackies and then back & forth between the hotel & office. He won't even go out to eat unless he's close to a White Spot! I wish i could join him but not worth my time or money (or AM for flights) to sit in a hotel room for a week.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I would go back and get those air miles!!! Just tell them to fix it so you don't lose the value of your coupon.


*I would go back for 100 AM as well but not if I'm in the wrong by a day .. the coupon was only good for today. HOWEVER most of us have found that if you return things to Rexall the miles don't get clawed back so i *MIGHT* be tempted to return everything and then repurchase it *


----------



## flyingjay

OneoftheMels said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive a Disneyland ticket from Airmiles? I want to keep earning enough for a 5 day ticket, instead of ordering the 3 day pass now, but I also don't want to cut it too close time wise.
> 
> Side question, if I order a 3 day ticket from Airmiles and upgrade to a 5 day at the gates, does Disney give you full value for the 3 day ticket?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mel.



Since no one has got back to you on this yet, I'll take a shot at it.

We ordered our DLR tickets through Air Miles in February and it took three business days to receive them. They did send us tracking. 

I haven't tried upgrading a three day ticket to a five day...but the expectation is that these AREN'T the Canadian discount ones, so they should give you full value for the three day ticket. You should be able to upgrade them without a problem. I know for a fact that you can upgrade the SoCal City Pass 3 day Disneyland ticket and have it count as full value. There's no reason why the AM tickets would be different.


----------



## ottawamom

Just looked at my L&G for Rexall. Whopping "1" offer. The one that's available to everyone Friday and Saturday. DH has 12 offers. I went to Rexall yesterday and used the email coupon. There were more items in the flyer that I was interested in than in today's flyer. Someday they will welcome me back into the fold. For now I'm being punished for being an avid AM collector.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

The Sobeys threshold offers are clearly driven by past buying behaviour, but I've noticed that when they do their gift cards offers and I go buy like $750 then I end up getting a crazy offer this week:

35Am for $500 spend

Seriously Sobeys????


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> The Sobeys threshold offers are clearly driven by past buying behaviour, but I've noticed that when they do their gift cards offers and I go buy like $750 then I end up getting a crazy offer this week:
> 
> 35Am for $500 spend
> 
> Seriously Sobeys????



Oh my Gosh!!
I thought my spend 120.00 get 30 was bad.
Let's hope it's a typo error and things go back to normal soon.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

silvermist999 I would go back and try to get those miles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Reminder to all AM Hunters. Check your receipt for AM earned and your AM #. I shopped at Rexall yesterday. Handed cashier the email and my card. Seemed to scan both, as usual. Checked to see if my AM were in my account this morning, as I do because I'm an avid collector. No AM from yesterdays shop. Check an hour later, no AM. Do a few things around the house then go and double check the receipt, not my AM # on receipt. It also wasn't DH or DS's #. Call the store and explain the situation. They know me well and know I wouldn't make up such a thing. Go in and see them and the Manager "Made it right" (but only just, no extra for my trouble, not that that was the issue).

I've never had this happen before with all the transactions I've done. It was a new cashier at the store. I told the Manager what happened, it's up to him to see where things went wrong but I'm just putting out this extra warning to everyone so that the same "error" doesn't happen to you.

Rant over I feel better now.


----------



## kerreyn

Totally off topic!!

I’m in Disneyland right now with my daughter. She sells Scentsy, and they’re having their Scentsy Familt Reunion (convention type thing) right now. Scentsy announced a partnership with Disney!!  

There’s Buddies, waxes, scent bars, etc. Doctor Disney posted about it today. The Pooh & Tigger Buddies gobon sale on Monday, not 100% sure about the rest of the collection. I’ve seen the Mickey Buddy - so cute, but won’t be available for a few weeks, I believe. 

http://doctordisney.com/2018/07/19/disney-and-scentsy-have-partnered-together-for-a-brand-new-line/


----------



## marcyleecorgan

kerreyn said:


> Totally off topic!!
> 
> I’m in Disneyland right now with my daughter. She sells Scentsy, and they’re having their Scentsy Familt Reunion (convention type thing) right now. Scentsy announced a partnership with Disney!!
> 
> There’s Buddies, waxes, scent bars, etc. Doctor Disney posted about it today. The Pooh & Tigger Buddies gobon sale on Monday, not 100% sure about the rest of the collection. I’ve seen the Mickey Buddy - so cute, but won’t be available for a few weeks, I believe.
> 
> http://doctordisney.com/2018/07/19/disney-and-scentsy-have-partnered-together-for-a-brand-new-line/


Aw gahd no.  My SIL does that thing... and she's always trying to sell it on us.  Last thing I need is her trying to peddle Mickey-shaped objects.  

If I wanted my home to smell like cookies, I'm going to bake said cookies so I can eat them!   

Yes this flyer is pretty dismal but I have a few things I need to stock up on, so I am pretty sure I can get at least ONE use out of the $100/100 Safeway coupon this weekend.


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> Totally off topic!!
> 
> I’m in Disneyland right now with my daughter. She sells Scentsy, and they’re having their Scentsy Familt Reunion (convention type thing) right now. Scentsy announced a partnership with Disney!!
> 
> There’s Buddies, waxes, scent bars, etc. Doctor Disney posted about it today. The Pooh & Tigger Buddies gobon sale on Monday, not 100% sure about the rest of the collection. I’ve seen the Mickey Buddy - so cute, but won’t be available for a few weeks, I believe.
> 
> http://doctordisney.com/2018/07/19/disney-and-scentsy-have-partnered-together-for-a-brand-new-line/


Love to hear how it was when you get back. Heading end of Aug for our first time ever there.
Sad that no world of colour, matterhorn, and haunted mansion will all be down when we are there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

FLVacationGirl said:


> Is anyone in the US between today and July 29th? I have $30 in Kohl's cash to pass on if someone can use it. I have physical coupons but can message the code to use online. Kohl's does delivery or free in-store pickup.


I love Kohl's....don't think I will get there this month though.  Generally, my Kohls cash goes to waste.  Shame that they stopped letting you use it past the date on it.


----------



## ottawamom

*Are Egg Noodles pasta?* You know its time for an afternoon ice cream when you find yourself arguing with customer service at Metro over whether or not the egg noodles you just purchased because they had 3AM attached to them are pasta or not (It was an offer on my card for dry pasta, not fresh not frozen). I don't know what else they could be? They gave me the 3AM and now I'm having my ice cream to cool down.

edit to add: I read the cooking directions after posting this and it refers to the product in the package as "pasta". I can't believe I had to have the argument with CS. At first she tried to tell me the AM would show up in 120days. I responded with  then why did these miles show up for the mushrooms and these miles for the crackers. Just a frustrating experience. But it's been that kind of day. I should have put the A/C on. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> *Are Egg Noodles pasta?* You know its time for an afternoon ice cream when you find yourself arguing with customer service at Metro over whether or not the egg noodles you just purchased because they had 3AM attached to them are pasta or not (It was an offer on my card for dry pasta, not fresh not frozen). I don't know what else they could be? They gave me the 3AM and now I'm having my ice cream to cool down.



IMO noodles=pasta.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

So much cream cheese in my house right now... I blame this on the massive stash of day-old bagels I bought and put in my freezer.  Anyway, spent $213, earned 235 AM...


----------



## rella's fan

Does anyone else get frustrated with Air Miles removing things?  I switched over my account to cash miles to save up for Staples vouchers and just as I got enough they removed them, so finally decided on saving for a Nintendo Switch from Toys R Us and they have now removed the Toys R Us vouchers - couldn't they tell us that they will be gone soon (or some kind of notice?)


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> *Are Egg Noodles pasta?* You know its time for an afternoon ice cream when you find yourself arguing with customer service at Metro over whether or not the egg noodles you just purchased because they had 3AM attached to them are pasta or not (It was an offer on my card for dry pasta, not fresh not frozen). I don't know what else they could be? They gave me the 3AM and now I'm having my ice cream to cool down.



If they keep them in the pasta section (I'm pretty sure they do!), then egg noodles are pasta!


----------



## damo

Went to Sobeys hoping for some hidden AM gems.  Don't waste your time!!!!  It really is a dud week.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah there really was very little in-stores that I could find.  I think I scored a 20 AM bonus on a targeted offer for chicken strips?


----------



## ottawamom

Foodland for bread and buns was the only way I got any AM this week.


----------



## OneoftheMels

flyingjay said:


> Since no one has got back to you on this yet, I'll take a shot at it.
> 
> We ordered our DLR tickets through Air Miles in February and it took three business days to receive them. They did send us tracking.
> 
> I haven't tried upgrading a three day ticket to a five day...but the expectation is that these AREN'T the Canadian discount ones, so they should give you full value for the three day ticket. You should be able to upgrade them without a problem. I know for a fact that you can upgrade the SoCal City Pass 3 day Disneyland ticket and have it count as full value. There's no reason why the AM tickets would be different.


Thank you!! I appreciate your input


----------



## dancin Disney style

rella's fan said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated with Air Miles removing things?  I switched over my account to cash miles to save up for Staples vouchers and just as I got enough they removed them, so finally decided on saving for a Nintendo Switch from Toys R Us and they have now removed the Toys R Us vouchers - couldn't they tell us that they will be gone soon (or some kind of notice?)


In general....the vouchers come and go, so Staples should be back.  Toys R Us I thought went out of business only staying on in Canada as Babies R Us.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that one.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> In general....the vouchers come and go, so Staples should be back.  Toys R Us I thought went out of business only staying on in Canada as Babies R Us.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that one.



Both Babies R Us AND Toys R Us are still in business like we have known them for years. They were bought by a Canadian investment group so now kept the brand name.


----------



## hdrolfe

I did ok at Rexall yesterday, stocked up on TP and chips (for the kid of course) and a few other things we needed, got 120 AM. Stopped at Metro for groceries and only got 40. I guess that's it for this week! At least I'm finally able to earn some. It's been a struggle lately but my pay cheques are finally sorted out (it's great working for the feds... sometimes any way). Now to try and decide what I'm saving them for 

I've gotten two PINs lately, I think Disney wants me to come back


----------



## rella's fan

dancin Disney style said:


> In general....the vouchers come and go, so Staples should be back.  Toys R Us I thought went out of business only staying on in Canada as Babies R Us.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that one.



The Toys R Us ones were there a week ago.


----------



## kitntrip

rella's fan said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated with Air Miles removing things?  I switched over my account to cash miles to save up for Staples vouchers and just as I got enough they removed them, so finally decided on saving for a Nintendo Switch from Toys R Us and they have now removed the Toys R Us vouchers - couldn't they tell us that they will be gone soon (or some kind of notice?)



I ordered a Nintendo switch bundle from Airmiles for reduced miles. It came with the console, 2 games, an extra controller, a console carry case and a game case. You might want to look into that if you don't see vouchers you need.


----------



## rella's fan

kitntrip said:


> I ordered a Nintendo switch bundle from Airmiles for reduced miles. It came with the console, 2 games, an extra controller, a console carry case and a game case. You might want to look into that if you don't see vouchers you need.


Thank you, don't see them now but will keep checking (although it will probably take some time to accumulate "dream" miles since I had been saving "cash" ones).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from 5 days camping in Cavendish, PEI.  Amazing weather sans the 2-hour rain storm Wednesday morning.  

Came home to the usual Sobeys gift card offer (every $200 get 100 miles). We also finally had our second roof payment put on the mastercard, so my monthly BMO miles should be really good this month.  DH is about 300 miles shy of hitting Onyx!  Two black cards now in the mix


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just back from 5 days camping in Cavendish, PEI.  Amazing weather sans the 2-hour rain storm Wednesday morning.
> 
> Came home to the usual Sobeys gift card offer (every $200 get 100 miles). We also finally had our second roof payment put on the mastercard, so my monthly BMO miles should be really good this month.  DH is about 300 miles shy of hitting Onyx!  Two black cards now in the mix



I am glad you had a great Holiday!
I've been doing the same with my Renos ,,and I am happy to say I have nearly enough WestJet dollars for a trip.
My second card just went to gold ,,I don't think I can get it to Onyx though. 
We all went out to dinner tonight and I dragged everyone home to eat ice cream treats because my freezer has no room for anything else!lol
Welcome home!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> We all went out to dinner tonight and I dragged everyone home to eat ice cream treats because my freezer has no room for anything else!lol
> Welcome home!
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel!

Yea, it is better everyone else eats the ice cream than us LOL


----------



## Days In the Sun

Does anyone else have the ice cream/bread offers on the airmiles app for this week?  I'm very confused, I'm thinking it's supposed to be advertisement for Sobeys' promos last week but is listed for this week?  They are loadable and looks like only valid at Sobeys and not Foodland. This is on the airmiles app, not the Sobeys My Offers personal offers app.


----------



## ottawamom

OK people the ice cream is on the APP. Not in the flyer but if you go through the Airmiles APP you can load it to your card and get some more. Great catch @Days In the Sun . I guess Sobeys is trying to get people to use the app. My APP comes up with the same screenshot as noted above.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Well I'm not 100% sold that this isn't another airmiles/Sobeys error but I know my local store would "Make it right" on the first two offers.  The yogurt offer I think is also confusing, I don't believe there was a promo on it last week like the other two but it is on promo this week in the flyer as well as the app, so could be 35 am wub 2 (flyer 10am plus app 25am). I may give one or two offers a try tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can i say that I'm LOVING when people share offers that pop up ONLY on the app ... I've mentioned before that I can't keep the AM app loaded on my phone since it takes u too much space (case in point -- a couple of the loaded apps i can't get rid of, need to be updated today and I'll need to return my audio book to the library before i can do that and then cross my fingers it's still available to borrow when I'm done the stupid updates!!) SO when i see these offers mentioned I'll load the app, catch the deals and then delete it once I've used them  *

*Another oddity with loaded offers: Metro's offers for our secondary card scream PLEASE SHOP HERE *

*Threshold of spend $5 get 5*
*Buy any size, brand, type of frozen fruit or veggies get 5 AM*
*Buy any selection product get 4 AM*
*Buy and crackers, chips or cookies get 5 AM -- all brands all sizes*
*We might just use that card instead of the other since the threshold spend on it is spend $80 and we don't need much!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Another question.  Anyone using the personal  offer with 3 cents off a litre at Shell when you pay with your BMO Airmiles Credit Card??

My last fill-up was Tuesday night and the deal no longer worked.  Airmiles live chat reported the two gas stations I went to and compensated 50 am for inconvenience.  Just wondering if it's still working for anyone (or not), email fineprint said Shell has the right to discontinue it. Airmiles customer service rep said it worked for her husband the night before.


----------



## osully

Yes I get those 3 Sobeys deals from last week in the app too! Weird! Not that we need any more frozen treats! 

I had a few targeted offers this week and did the buy 4 get 25AM, plus Tostitos / Doritos buy 3 get 1 free + 10AM. Lousy haul. $93 spent and just over 60AM but hey it's better than nothing!

I'm just over 9K AM earned so far this year


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles coupon for Rexall
spend $40 get 60 airmiles




I emailed Jacqueline,,hopefully she can post a link to this as I don't seem to be able to.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles coupon for Rexall
> spend $40 get 60 airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Jacqueline,,hopefully she can post a link to this as I don't seem to be able to.


There is a stackable Load n Go of Spend $60 get 60 AM.


----------



## damo

AngelDisney said:


> There is a stackable Load n Go of Spend $60 get 60 AM.



That's what I've got too.  Daughter has spend $25 get 50.  Sister has spend $25 get 25.  So silly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles coupon for Rexall
> spend $40 get 60 airmiles
> 
> I emailed Jacqueline,,hopefully she can post a link to this as I don't seem to be able to.





AngelDisney said:


> There is a stackable Load n Go of Spend $60 get 60 AM.



*Yup, was just getting ready to do this but saw Mel had at least given a head's up so i finished actually waking up first *

*Question about the LnG offer --is this another offer you're seeing in the app or is it targeted to your card (accessible thru either the app OR online via the LnG website) ? If it's a targeted offer only some of us have one and for those of us who do, they are all for different amounts - my main card is spend $25 get 50 AM and the secondary card is spend $60 get 60 AM. In any case, yes, they are still stacking as of last week.*

*Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday July 23rd - Thursday July 26th*


----------



## FLVacationGirl

damo said:


> Went to Sobeys hoping for some hidden AM gems.  Don't waste your time!!!!  It really is a dud week.



Agreed! I actually walked the aisles looking for air miles deals. Nothing that was worth it for me. 

I did 2 Sobey's shops this weekend. $100 spends (just over) and got 110 and 105 air miles. Checked my account this morning hoping for Gold to rollover to Onyx but it turns out that Sobeys miles post to my account on Saturdays so I will have to wait until next weekend. Boo. I started collecting at the very end of November last year so I'm excited to hit Onyx already this week.


----------



## osully

For me, Sobeys Miles always post on Wednesdays. For anything spent Sunday-Saturday the week before. i.e. Friday shopping posts the following Weds but Monday shopping takes 1.5 weeks to post the Weds after next.


----------



## kerreyn

mort1331 said:


> Love to hear how it was when you get back. Heading end of Aug for our first time ever there.
> Sad that no world of colour, matterhorn, and haunted mansion will all be down when we are there.



I haven't been to DL in almost 40 (!!!) years, and honestly, between me, my hubby, my daughter and her boyfriend, we all preferred WDW compared to DL.  DL is a nice holiday spot, but WDW is a destination!  DL is much smaller, and with only two parks, we found it easier to navigate.  We stayed at the Best Western Plus Anaheim Inn right across the street with was really nice.  

Compared to WDW though, there is no dining plan, not very many table service restaurants, and the fast pass system at DL is either the old go to the desired ride and get a paper fastpass to come back, or pay $10 USD per person, per day, which allows you to book one fastpass at a time on the app (also includes ride pictures, but not all rides have pictures). On the plus side, if you only have a few days, you can definitely cover DL and DCA in that time frame.   

We all found ourselves guilty of comparing the two parks with just about everything.  Long story short, although DL is nice, we all preferred WDW. More to do, more variety in food/accommodation/parks.  Looks like the next time we take a Disney trip, it'll be to WDW.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, was just getting ready to do this but saw Mel had at least given a head's up so i finished actually waking up first *
> 
> *Question about the LnG offer --is this another offer you're seeing in the app or is it targeted to your card (accessible thru either the app OR online via the LnG website) ? If it's a targeted offer only some of us have one and for those of us who do, they are all for different amounts - my main card is spend $25 get 50 AM and the secondary card is spend $60 get 60 AM. In any case, yes, they are still stacking as of last week.*
> 
> *Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday July 23rd - Thursday July 26th*



Mine is from the Airmiles App.


----------



## ottawamom

Shopped at Rexall yesterday. Used the email and L&G, I also had the S$40 get 40AM loaded on the Airmiles APP. It used the email and L&G (L&G offer no longer there = used) but the S$40 get 40AM offer is still appearing in the APP and was not included in the total on my receipt. Wonder what others have experienced. Looks like the offer from the APP may not stack with the others. I don't need anything else to go back and see if it will use the offer from the APP as a stand-alone or not.

Something to watch and see.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Shopped at Rexall yesterday. Used the email and L&G, I also had the S$40 get 40AM loaded on the Airmiles APP. It used the email and L&G (L&G offer no longer there = used) but the S$40 get 40AM offer is still appearing in the APP and was not included in the total on my receipt. Wonder what others have experienced. Looks like the offer from the APP may not stack with the others. I don't need anything else to go back and see if it will use the offer from the APP as a stand-alone or not.
> 
> Something to watch and see.


I've always just had Rexall in my LnG. When I went this week (it's been a long time) to check my LnG offers , and specifically THAT one, I now have nothing in there. Nada.  Luckily, I do have the email.


----------



## ottawamom

Do you have the airmiles APP on your cell phone. If so look up the Rexall offers (on your phone) and see what's there. You may have another offer in the APP.
(side note: I didn't have any L&G and nothing in the Airmiles APP, I used DH card this week).


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Shopped at Rexall yesterday. Used the email and L&G, I also had the S$40 get 40AM loaded on the Airmiles APP. It used the email and L&G (L&G offer no longer there = used) but the S$40 get 40AM offer is still appearing in the APP and was not included in the total on my receipt. Wonder what others have experienced. Looks like the offer from the APP may not stack with the others. I don't need anything else to go back and see if it will use the offer from the APP as a stand-alone or not.
> 
> Something to watch and see.



Had that same experience on the weekend.  Had a spend 50 get 100 load button on the app and it did not stack with the Friday and Saturday deal.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Do you have the airmiles APP on your cell phone. If so look up the Rexall offers (on your phone) and see what's there. You may have another offer in the APP.
> (side note: I didn't have any L&G and nothing in the Airmiles APP, I used DH card this week).


Actually, my phone hasn't a lot of room, so neither app is loaded. I've always just worked from my computer to load and go.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Shopped at Rexall yesterday. Used the email and L&G, I also had the S$40 get 40AM loaded on the Airmiles APP. It used the email and L&G (L&G offer no longer there = used) but the S$40 get 40AM offer is still appearing in the APP and was not included in the total on my receipt. Wonder what others have experienced. Looks like the offer from the APP may not stack with the others. I don't need anything else to go back and see if it will use the offer from the APP as a stand-alone or not.
> 
> Something to watch and see.



I'm having difficulty following.  I usually think of the Airmiles App Rexall offers as L&G.  I'm obviously missing something.

I shopped today, spent $35 ($40 - survey), earned 102am (email 60am plus Airmiles App Rexall offer 40am/$40).  The 40am/$40 offer is still on the airmiles app as if it's not used.  This happens every week, I've never tried reusing it as I usually shop Thursday night and it's gone in the morning since it's a new week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Had that same experience on the weekend.  Had a spend 50 get 100 load button on the app and it did not stack with the Friday and Saturday deal.



My weekly spend $x get x am offers didn't start until Monday this week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Ok, I think I've caught up to the conversation.  If I log into the website the load and go offer is gone but is still on the airmiles app.  I never use the website for LGO, only use the airmiles app.  The fact that you see the offer still on the app happens every week for me.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall, spent $64.10, earned 123 am.  There was a new guy at the register today and he tried telling me that the app 'coupon' and the email coupon don't stack.  I told him that I guaranteed it did.  We check the receipt, and lo and behold, they stacked.  Hehehe...


----------



## ottawamom

So my take away from this is the APP and Website L&G are the exact same thing (can only be used individually not stacked) Each of them will stack with and email coupon but not each other. Question still about whether or not the coupon on the APP can be used more than once in a week as it doesn't seem to disappear after first use. Interesting!!!

Yesterday as part of my shop I had a loaded Pronamel toothpaste. In the past I think I would have received the 5AM for only 1 of the two I purchased. Yesterday I got 10AM because I bought 2. There may be something to the thought that the APP can be used more than once.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline...I just read that the Donald WDW Annual Passholder magnets have been extended to July 31....we arrive at WDW on Friday and will be activating our AP...My Mom and I will both have AP's so I will try to pick you up a magnet...that is if you are still interested?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline...I just read that the Donald WDW Annual Passholder magnets have been extended to July 31....we arrive at WDW on Friday and will be activating our AP...My Mom and I will both have AP's so I will try to pick you up a magnet...that is if you are still interested?


*Thanks ever so much for thinking of me but i already have one on my fridge that @tinkerone very graciously picked up for me. It's so much bigger than I expected btw and i LOVE IT!!! Here it is with my varied collection of magnets, beginning with the one i got in 1971!! And all the other exciting things i keep on display, Grover is my other fav  Pluto is hubby's*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok here's my take on the Rexall LnG issues we've been dealing with (take with a grain of salt, it's hot and I'm just a tad more fuddled because of it!)*

*You can load offers to your card either thru the website OR by using the Airmiles app .. they are the same offers, doesn't matter how you add them to your card*
*Offers are slowly becoming targeted again but only for some of us*
*Threshold offers are no longer the same for every card --either nonexistent or completely random*
*These offers are still stacking with email coupons when they show up (not every week for these either!)*
*If there is a large offer that is only valid on the weekend in the flyer it will appear on your list of offers with the wording "no need to load"*
*ONCE and ONLY once there was a one day only offer that only appeared in the app that was NOT loaded to our cards but rather had to be shown as a coupon on some type of mobile device*
*Rexall USED to have their own app that you could see your offers but that seems to have gone the way of the dodo bird so there is no separate app, Airmiles is it*
*This week's threshold spend wasn't valid on the weekend so it wouldn't have stacked with the flyer offer-- this was different from the last 3 weeks *
*If anyone thinks i've messed up, let me know and I'll edit this ponderous post.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks ever so much for thinking of me but i already have one on my fridge that @tinkerone very graciously picked up for me. It's so much bigger than I expected btw and i LOVE IT!!! Here it is with my varied collection of magnets, beginning with the one i got in 1971!! And all the other exciting things i keep on display, Grover is my other fav  Pluto is hubby's*
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So glad @tinkerone was able to pick one up for you.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok here's my take on the Rexall LnG issues we've been dealing with (take with a grain of salt, it's hot and I'm just a tad more fuddled because of it!)*
> 
> *You can load offers to your card either thru the website OR by using the Airmiles app .. they are the same offers, doesn't matter how you add them to your card*
> *Offers are slowly becoming targeted again but only for some of us*
> *Threshold offers are no longer the same for every card --either nonexistent or completely random*
> *These offers are still stacking with email coupons when they show up (not every week for these either!)*
> *If there is a large offer that is only valid on the weekend in the flyer it will appear on your list of offers with the wording "no need to load"*
> *ONCE and ONLY once there was a one day only offer that only appeared in the app that was NOT loaded to our cards but rather had to be shown as a coupon on some type of mobile device*
> *Rexall USED to have their own app that you could see your offers but that seems to have gone the way of the dodo bird so there is no separate app, Airmiles is it*
> *This week's threshold spend wasn't valid on the weekend so it wouldn't have stacked with the flyer offer-- this was different from the last 3 weeks *
> *If anyone thinks i've messed up, let me know and I'll edit this ponderous post.*



Our app spend 50 get 100 had a load button which is different than the usual load and go that just posts without a load button...which I always assumed was just a repetition of the flyer offer.  Anything I have ever had on the load and go with a load button that overlapped a store offer always stacked, except this past weekend.  According to the dates, it should have been valid.  I did not have the same offer on my loadandgo.  It just showed the store offer and didn't have a load button.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Our app spend 50 get 100 had a load button which is different than the usual load and go that just posts without a load button...which I always assumed was just a repetition of the flyer offer.  Anything I have ever had on the load and go with a load button that overlapped a store offer always stacked, except this past weekend.  According to the dates, it should have been valid.  I did not have the same offer on my loadandgo.  It just showed the store offer and didn't have a load button.


*That just makes it more confusing  I have no idea what they're trying to do ...i just finished my current book so returned it to the library and loaded the app back on my phone to check what's going on with mine. I have the same offers showing there that are online HOWEVER, even the ones I've used are still there, so it would appear that they don't get removed from the app. Looked online and those 3 offers have moved to the "used" section. I'm thinking i need to stop thinking about this *


----------



## osully

Made a quick stop at Rexall tonight to buy my usual of their probiotics and dishwasher tabs. Lucked out and both were on sale! Then realized oh yeah there is a coupon! Spend $45 and got 62AM, using the $5 off $25 survey soupon, and this weeks spend $40 get 60AM. Thanks, as always, for posting!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick midnight glance at Reebee raises this question: who on earth needs FIVE packages of flavoured jerky?!?! Oh, on the off chance anyone here does, you'll find it at Foodland Ontario *


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont. Flyer
Spend $100 get 100 airmiles (or a 10.00 GC)--Fri,, Sat ,,, Sun only

A&W G.C buy a 25.00 card get 35.00 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1275852


Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1275860?page=3



Metro Ont.Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1275552


----------



## osully

Dang - was hoping for a low spend grocery visit this weekend. May or may not be able to get to $100 spend at Sobeys!! I'm leaning towards not!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont. Flyer
> Spend $100 get 100 airmiles (or a 10.00 GC)--Fri,, Sat ,,, Sun only
> 
> A&W G.C buy a 25.00 card get 35.00 airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1275852



Totally missed seeing the A&W card offer. That may just save my week. DH prefers A&W these days for a quick burger meal and my Harveys GC are almost all used up. Thanks for highlighting this.


----------



## bababear_50

So this Sobeys offer? Can I just buy a gift card for 100 dollars and get the 100 airmiles?
Or does this have to be a grocery purchase.?

I'm the same as Osully as I only need a few things this week
Foodland is good for me this week
Buy three Dempsters bread products and get 30 airmiles
Glad kitchen catcher bags buy 2 get 15 airmiles
I might pick up a few A&W Gift cards,,,my choice for a quick burger also.

Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> So this Sobeys offer? Can I just buy a gift card for 100 dollars and get the 100 airmiles?
> 
> 
> I'm the same as Osully as I only need a few things this week
> Foodland is good for me this week
> Buy three Dempsters bread products and get 30 airmiles
> Glad kitchen catcher bags buy 2 get 15 airmiles


Says excludes purchase of gift and phone cards.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Says excludes purchase of gift and phone cards.


Dang 
Thanks for the information Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> So this Sobeys offer? Can I just buy a gift card for 100 dollars and get the 100 airmiles?
> Or does this have to be a grocery purchase.?



I'm wishing yes, but most likely no.  Howver, with needing a few things in the flyer that are a good price, some meats and time to top up our pasta containers, I should be able to hit $100 on Friday.  Too bad the $25 A&W gift card won't count towards the $100 purchase.  I'm going to pick up one of those.  Maybe two.

Thanks for posting that specifically by the way!  It took me going through the flyer link twice to see where it was.  I would have totally missed it if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@osully I know you were looking at mixers on the Airmiles site --- i was just poking around the site because i need some sort of headphone/ear buds that don't turn my head into some kind of sauna right now and discovered that there are 2 on the Deal of the Week page, including the Cuisinart one i have and love. I *paid* 3000 AM and this week it's only 2812 AM*


----------



## hdrolfe

AM has an under seat suitcase on the Deal of the Week this week... I really want one but if I get it I won't be able to use my AM for flights this winter. I am considering booking an all inclusive package this coming winter instead of my normal cruise, trying to avoid the US if I can, for various reasons (including our crappy exchange rate!). I don't think I can use AM for that purchase any way. At least not without going through a travel agent and then I don't see Sunwing vacations listed and they currently have the best deal for me. I wish we could book travel packages through airmiles site. What to do... 

At least I'll be shopping at Sobeys tomorrow for that bonus 100 AM, easy to spend $100 there!


----------



## BLAZEY

I have to admit I'm jealous of all the Sobey's/Safeway miles people can get. We don't have either store he in Victoria, all our safeways were bought by Sobeys under their Thrifty Foods banner and then sold to Save-on Foods due to anti-competition issues. Thrifty Foods (a Sobey's owned chain) NEVER has any good airmiles promos like their other Sobeys stores.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the weekly flyer studying. Links are active in the first post and here are the ones not provided by our resident early bird Mel, or in this week's case the night hawk  Side note, anyone else shocked that this will take us into August ?!?!*
*Super early, fuzzy look at Ontario's Rexall flyer shows it will only be good Fri-Wed , Fri-Sun is a threshold spend $50 = 100 AM Hard to decipher much else but i think today or tomorrow my combined offers will give me 110 AM for a $40 spend and that's a bit easier to do (if we can add vitamins to that, another 30 AM)*
*Rexall On Flyer*
*Sobey's -- Ontario, don't forget to snip the coupon from the flyer to get your 100 AM for your $100 spend (not happening for this household!)*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Butterball "bacon" $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*WOW, that's the ONLY offer in the flyer but it says "1040 AM in store" but we know that's never quite true*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Thursday - Saturday spend $100 get 50 AM*
*Dempsters & Tia Rosa Tortilla $3.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Cold deli meals starting at $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Buy a $25 A & W gift card get 35 AM*
*Buy any 4 McCain products starting at $2.99 get 25 AM*
*Time to stock up on your cereal again monster boxes $6.99 buy 4 get 100 AM*
*Western Flyer*

*All week, spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Dempsters bread or buns $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Compliments organic eggs -- no price buy 1 get 10 AM*
*Also have the $25 A & W gift card = 35 AM*
*Once again, test that blood sugar and get 200 AM*
*Glad sandwich bags or cling wrap $2.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*July 26th - 29th spend $125 on booze get 125 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Ben's buns (OMG my son would not be impressed  ) $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Spend $15 on meat or cheese trays get 30 AM*
*Glad freezer bags $2.79 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Old El Paso seasonings $1.39 spend $10 get 15 AM (WOW, that's a lot of tacos!)*


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> At least I'll be shopping at Sobeys tomorrow for that bonus 100 AM, easy to spend $100 there!



Not  tomorrow!   Friday, Saturday and Sunday only. 

At least I'm fairly certain today is Wednesday, correct?  Yesterday I thought it  was Wednesday when it was Tuesday..


----------



## Disney Addicted

Today I went to Sobey's.  I needed olive oil, ground beef (7 air miles) and more tostitos chips & sauce (10 air miles).  I figured I would give the bonus coupon in the Air Miles APP a try.  It was suppose to work at Sobey's only.  4 ice cream products = 50 AM and 2 Stonewall breads = 25 AM.  Well, the ice cream products were no longer $4.99 but $6.99 and more so I didn't bother with them.  The 25 AMs did not show up on the receipt for the bread. When I took the receipt to CS and showed her the APP offer, she told me she cannot manually credit for the APP offers.  That I needed to bring it up with AM.  To which I asked to return the breads then.

Foodland:  This was better.  $35.11 and 76 air miles.  Cereal my kids eat (10); 2 packs of Jane's chicken strips (15); 4 breads (50).  I had two $4 off Jane's chicken strips coupons from the last time we purchased them.  So each box only cost $2.99 instead of $6.99!


----------



## ottawamom

I also went to Sobeys to see about using the APP coupons. When I saw that the ice creams were $6.99 I decided to do some scouting for tomorrows shopping trip. Found out that they do carry A&W GC . I didn't try the APP coupons at all I may try it on something small but like you if it doens't work I'm returning what I bought. I have a rain check from a few weeks ago for Marc Angelo Kabobs so I'll pick those up tomorrow with their associated AM.

Then I'm off the Fresh Co who have Chapmans ice cream on a stick for $2.99. Gotta get there early before they sell out.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Not  tomorrow!   Friday, Saturday and Sunday only.
> 
> At least I'm fairly certain today is Wednesday, correct?  Yesterday I thought it  was Wednesday when it was Tuesday..



Thanks, I'm on holidays soon and a bit mixed up in dates  My flyers never came today so I'm not sure how to get the coupon, I assume there will be some in store.  I do have a list already made up.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> AM has an under seat suitcase on the Deal of the Week this week... I really want one but if I get it I won't be able to use my AM for flights this winter. I am considering booking an all inclusive package this coming winter instead of my normal cruise, trying to avoid the US if I can, for various reasons (including our crappy exchange rate!). I don't think I can use AM for that purchase any way. At least not without going through a travel agent and then I don't see Sunwing vacations listed and they currently have the best deal for me. I wish we could book travel packages through airmiles site. What to do...
> 
> At least I'll be shopping at Sobeys tomorrow for that bonus 100 AM, easy to spend $100 there!



Hi Hon
I was / am saving up for a new computer BUT yesterday when the darling son cut his hair all over my bathroom cause he is too cheap to go to the hairdressers, I ordered him a hair grooming cutting kit (it is one of the airmile deals of the week). Now I am back to trying to build up the airmiles.
Sunwing does have some good deals 
and the under the seat luggage has great zipped storage inside--just saying and purple is such a great color.......Ohhhh and it has spinner wheels.....
Happy shopping.
Hugs Mel
This is what I got my son ---ordered yesterday and delivered today...wow...




*25% OFF! Conair Titanium 390 Haircutting and Grooming Kit*
521 airmiles
*This week only save big on miles!
Special offer available while quantities last. No rain checks will be issued.
This Deal of the Week special is valid until July 29th, 2018*


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I also went to Sobeys to see about using the APP coupons. When I saw that the ice creams were $6.99 I decided to do some scouting for tomorrows shopping trip. Found out that they do carry A&W GC . I didn't try the APP coupons at all I may try it on something small but like you if it doens't work I'm returning what I bought. I have a rain check from a few weeks ago for Marc Angelo Kabobs so I'll pick those up tomorrow with their associated AM.
> 
> Then I'm off the Fresh Co who have Chapmans ice cream on a stick for $2.99. Gotta get there early before they sell out.



Ohh that was a good idea.  I wish I had thought to check if my Sobey's has the A&W gift card for Friday.  

I also have a rain check for those Marc Angelo Kabobs but so far they haven't brought them in stock again. Hopefully on Friday.



hdrolfe said:


> Thanks, I'm on holidays soon and a bit mixed up in dates  My flyers never came today so I'm not sure how to get the coupon, I assume there will be some in store.  I do have a list already made up.



Yes, there should be plenty of flyers in the store!  I don't get a paper flyer for Sobey's either.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Happy Airmiles shopping everyone....I'm off to see the Mouse for 2 weeks...super excited to see the new Toy Story Land!!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Happy Airmiles shopping everyone....I'm off to see the Mouse for 2 weeks...super excited to see the new Toy Story Land!!!!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Happy Airmiles shopping everyone....I'm off to see the Mouse for 2 weeks...super excited to see the new Toy Story Land!!!!!



Please report back, we leave on Aug. 20!  It will be a bit different than what we had planned though, daughter broke her foot in 4 places so no water for us...


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I ordered the suitcase. The purple is really pretty  and I know I'll use it! If we can afford to travel any more lol. No no, we'll get back to Disney, though probably when kiddo turns 10. Ugh adult prices! and if we go south this winter. 
Now to build back up my AM account. There are a couple things at Metro, cream, cheese strings and cream cheese (yes I like dairy I guess lol). And then Sobeys tomorrow  I'll maybe go to Rexall next week, if there's a good promo. I'm sure I'll build it back up. I did place an Etsy order as well, so hopefully the bonus 50 for that will post without issue. And perhaps a quick trip to Children's Place before the end of the month, I believe they have a 5x the AM promo on, and some good sales. Kiddo will need new clothes when school starts up again.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Happy Airmiles shopping everyone....I'm off to see the Mouse for 2 weeks...super excited to see the new Toy Story Land!!!!!



Oh Boy!
Two weeks of awesome fun in the sun!
Have a wonderful Holiday.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well I ordered the suitcase. The purple is really pretty  and I know I'll use it! If we can afford to travel any more lol. No no, we'll get back to Disney, though probably when kiddo turns 10. Ugh adult prices! and if we go south this winter.
> Now to build back up my AM account. There are a couple things at Metro, cream, cheese strings and cream cheese (yes I like dairy I guess lol). And then Sobeys tomorrow  I'll maybe go to Rexall next week, if there's a good promo. I'm sure I'll build it back up. I did place an Etsy order as well, so hopefully the bonus 50 for that will post without issue. And perhaps a quick trip to Children's Place before the end of the month, I believe they have a 5x the AM promo on, and some good sales. Kiddo will need new clothes when school starts up again.




Congrats
I think you got an awesome suitcase ,,,I am trying to convince myself that I don't need to get one also.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> Please report back, we leave on Aug. 20!  It will be a bit different than what we had planned though, daughter broke her foot in 4 places so no water for us...



Ah Hon 
Bless your family
I hope she has a speedy recovery and you will still have an awesome trip.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## BLAZEY

kuhltiffany said:


> Please report back, we leave on Aug. 20!  It will be a bit different than what we had planned though, daughter broke her foot in 4 places so no water for us...


I hope your daughter's foot heal quickly.  Does she have a plaster or fibreglass cast?  My niece broke hers too (not in 4 places thankfully) and had an air cast boot for 6 weeks. Maybe after her foot has healed for a few weeks you could ask the doctor about the air cast? It was removable and as long as she doesnt bare weight on it while uncast, she was allowed to have it off for shore periods of time. Made baths and floating in the pool much easier.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  Right now she's in a plaster cast.  Found out today it's actually more than 4 places, so more x-rays to decide what to do next.  Today's doctor did mention the possibility of an air cast before we go to Disney, as it will be 4 weeks healing by then...fingers crossed!



BLAZEY said:


> I hope your daughter's foot heal quickly.  Does she have a plaster or fibreglass cast?  My niece broke hers too (not in 4 places thankfully) and had an air cast boot for 6 weeks. Maybe after her foot has healed for a few weeks you could ask the doctor about the air cast? It was removable and as long as she doesnt bare weight on it while uncast, she was allowed to have it off for shore periods of time. Made baths and floating in the pool much easier.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  Luckily we're there for almost 2 weeks, so we've got lots of time and don't have to rush!



bababear_50 said:


> Ah Hon
> Bless your family
> I hope she has a speedy recovery and you will still have an awesome trip.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


----------



## bgula

What's the weekly cutoff date for Sobeys to get airmiles before it resets for the following week - is it Sunday at closing?


----------



## Aladora

BLAZEY said:


> I have to admit I'm jealous of all the Sobey's/Safeway miles people can get. We don't have either store he in Victoria, all our safeways were bought by Sobeys under their Thrifty Foods banner and then sold to Save-on Foods due to anti-competition issues. Thrifty Foods (a Sobey's owned chain) NEVER has any good airmiles promos like their other Sobeys stores.



I hear ya on this! I can't even remember the last time Thrifty's had a gift card deal and even then it had a limit of 1 bonus per AM card! I am so jealous of the 150AM/gift card up to 5 card deals that the rest of Canada seems to get!


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> I hear ya on this! I can't even remember the last time Thrifty's had a gift card deal and even then it had a limit of 1 bonus per AM card! I am so jealous of the 150AM/gift card up to 5 card deals that the rest of Canada seems to get!


I used to buy the gift cards all the time. It may have taken me a couple of shops to use them but I bought them. With just the 3 of us when DD was smaller and ate less groceries were less that $100 a week. Now it's about $125/week with the bottomless pit child and her growth spurts.
What really gets me is that it's the same %^$*& COMPANY. We all know it, and have access to all the flyers and see the deals the other "Sobey" brands get. It would streamline things to give us all the same airmiles deals!


----------



## AngelDisney

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks!  Right now she's in a plaster cast.  Found out today it's actually more than 4 places, so more x-rays to decide what to do next.  Today's doctor did mention the possibility of an air cast before we go to Disney, as it will be 4 weeks healing by then...fingers crossed!


Hope your DD gets well soon! Speedy recovery!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kuhltiffany said:


> Please report back, we leave on Aug. 20!  It will be a bit different than what we had planned though, daughter broke her foot in 4 places so no water for us...



Will do...



bababear_50 said:


> Oh Boy!
> Two weeks of awesome fun in the sun!
> Have a wonderful Holiday.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel...


----------



## damo

bgula said:


> What's the weekly cutoff date for Sobeys to get airmiles before it resets for the following week - is it Sunday at closing?



Saturday closing.


----------



## osully

FYI for anyone who does up the Sobeys A&W gift card deal - A&W have coupons on their website always. You may need to create an account and sign in, but when you do, you just show the coupon printed or on your phone. For example the beyond meat veggie burger is currently only $3.50 with the coupon. It's REALLY good!!!


----------



## bgula

damo said:


> Saturday closing.



Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked out my Rexall L&G for the upcoming week. I don't have any so this is on DH account. There's the no loading required S$50 get 100AM and a S$40 get 40AM (July 27 - Aug 2) usually this one doesn't start until Monday but this week it looks like it starts today. Don't know if the two will stack (or if Rexall is testing their system to make sure it doesn't)

I'll be shopping today to see what happens. Will report back later this morning.


----------



## hdrolfe

My L&G is spend $60, get 60. I also have some targeted offers. Apparently I buy a lot of Advil products and Claritin. I was debating doing a Rexall shop today, I'm sure I can get to $60 since I do actually need some advil  I wonder if they will stack.  Will be checking back before I head to the store. Also stopping at Sobeys after work. Kiddo wants to come with me... $100? yeah no problem with him tagging along. Hopefully we don't come home with too much ice cream, candy and chips. Maybe some fruit would be a good idea lol. 

Oh, I did stop at Metro last night and spent $64, got 76 AM. Not the best but seemed good for Metro.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So this is strange.  I'm updating our finances from the past week and Sobey's has given my bank account $25.  I cannot figure out what for!  It's not a refund.  It says "Misc Payment Offre Sobeys-CS".  Maybe as I continue going through our receipts I'll figure it out but right now I'm stumped.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Rexall LnG offers are exactly the same as the last batch and the threshold spend is $60 get 60 AM,  I don't know why it wouldn't stack with the flyer offer but these offers have me stumped right now!

Way off topic but if anyone is close to a Krispy Kreme, it's their birthday,  buy a dozen get a dozen plain for a dollar !
 *


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. The two offers for today do stack. Well at least they did at my store at the time I shopped there. Anyone heading to Rexall this weekend, go today!


----------



## kitntrip

I gassed up yesterday and had one last gas coupon for 5 cents/L off from my Sobeys receipt. There's also a promotion going on that you get 4 cents/L off, but I assumed they couldn't be combined. Well, they are able to combine and I received 9 cents/L off. Wish I had known this earlier, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. The two offers for today do stack. Well at least they did at my store at the time I shopped there. Anyone heading to Rexall this weekend, go today!



Thanks for checking.
I just got in and mine stacked also.
Spent $63.00 and got 163 airmiles,,,not toooo shabby.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *My Rexall LnG offers are exactly the same as the last batch and the threshold spend is $60 get 60 AM,  I don't know why it wouldn't stack with the flyer offer but these offers have me stumped right now!
> 
> Way off topic but if anyone is close to a Krispy Kreme, it's their birthday,  buy a dozen get a dozen plain for a dollar !
> View attachment 339727 *



Mmmmmm Donuts





Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Omg that Tokyo donut!! Maybe one day I can save so many AM I could go over there!


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Rexall, and I was able to stack the offers as well.  Spent $61.25, earned 169 air miles. That's probably more than I'm going to see from Safeway this weekend...


----------



## DilEmma

Onyx Exclusive

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2714326

Canadian National Exhibition - Admission for 2 (Toronto)
You can only order ONE set of tickets for ONE Air Miles.

It's not one of those awesome deals though.... Ride All Day ticket that comes with it is only for ONE person. So I guess one would have to buy a second if two want to ride.
And no other perks seem to come with the ticket.
DH's Gold account cannot access this offer.

Anyway, in case anyone is interested...


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> Just checked out my Rexall L&G for the upcoming week. I don't have any so this is on DH account. There's the no loading required S$50 get 100AM and a S$40 get 40AM (July 27 - Aug 2) usually this one doesn't start until Monday but this week it looks like it starts today. Don't know if the two will stack (or if Rexall is testing their system to make sure it doesn't)
> 
> I'll be shopping today to see what happens. Will report back later this morning.


Darn, is the Spend $40 get 40 on your DH's load and go to load? Or in addition to that?
I went this morning for my L&G $25 get 50 combined with the $5 off survey coupon. $25 is as much as I can seem to manage each week on eggs, milk and a few other things.

Of interest though, the cash register scanner was not working properly. It wouldn't scan the $5 off coupon. The male cashier entered it manually as a 'manufacturer's coupon'. Instead of the usual 'GWPCOUP' that shows after the HST and Total. In my experience, Manufacturer's Coupons show up before the total and have previously effected threhold spends. Not today! The override Manufacturer's coupon did show up before the total just below the items purchased. My subtotal spend was under $25. But I still got the Load and Go bonus for a threshold spend of $25 before taxes.


----------



## ottawamom

L&G was on DH card. I've been in a L&G drought for weeks now. It's OK though because his miles are my miles (part of the marriage agreement)

Thanks for the heads up about the CNE tickets just picked one up.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> L&G was on DH card. I've been in a L&G drought for weeks now. It's OK though because his miles are my miles (part of the marriage agreement)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the CNE tickets just picked one up.


L&G drought sucks. I feel for you.
My DH doesn't get any L&G offers. I don't know why. Any ideas?
I log in to check regularly but there are always zero offers. I don't know how to trigger them.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ottawamom

I've tried re-subscribing, using my card in store. @Donald - my hero used to have some ideas about how to get them started up again. I don't know if they work but they can't hurt. I'm just adding onto DH card at the moment. He's just a few AM away from ONYX. I'll use his card for tickets and save mine for flights.


----------



## AngelDisney

DilEmma said:


> Onyx Exclusive
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2714326
> 
> Canadian National Exhibition - Admission for 2 (Toronto)
> You can only order ONE set of tickets for ONE Air Miles.
> 
> It's not one of those awesome deals though.... Ride All Day ticket that comes with it is only for ONE person. So I guess one would have to buy a second if two want to ride.
> And no other perks seem to come with the ticket.
> DH's Gold account cannot access this offer.
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone is interested...



Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I've tried re-subscribing, using my card in store. @Donald - my hero used to have some ideas about how to get them started up again. I don't know if they work but they can't hurt. I'm just adding onto DH card at the moment. He's just a few AM away from ONYX. I'll use his card for tickets and save mine for flights.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.
Edit to Add:
Unsubscribe from what exactly?


----------



## ottawamom

The weekly email. There are a number of us here on the boards that have been experiencing the drought of late. Eventually we will be welcomed back into the fold (Rexall speaking that is)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Awesomesauce! Haven't been to the Ex in YEARS! Ordered the tickets and if i can't convince hubby to go they'll be up for grabs, thanks a bunch @DilEmma *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck's suggestion for kickstarting your offers (YMMV)*
*Go into your AM profile and toggle OFF the emails & click on Save Changes*
**
*Sign out of your account*
*Sign back into your account and click the box again & click on Save Changes again*
*Sign out of your account*

*I've had this happen to me a time or two before and this little trick either actually fixed it OR just made me feel better *


----------



## DilEmma

Awesome, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Disney Addicted

DilEmma said:


> Onyx Exclusive
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2714326
> 
> Canadian National Exhibition - Admission for 2 (Toronto)
> You can only order ONE set of tickets for ONE Air Miles.
> 
> It's not one of those awesome deals though.... Ride All Day ticket that comes with it is only for ONE person. So I guess one would have to buy a second if two want to ride.
> And no other perks seem to come with the ticket.
> DH's Gold account cannot access this offer.
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone is interested...



Thanks!!  I ordered a ticket.  A friend is toying with ordering one and going but she would need a second for a family of 4 with 2 kids.  If she doesn't need it after all, I'll put it up for grabs.



Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck's suggestion for kickstarting your offers (YMMV)*
> *Go into your AM profile and toggle OFF the emails & click on Save Changes*
> *View attachment 339802*
> *Sign out of your account*
> *Sign back into your account and click the box again & click on Save Changes again*
> *Sign out of your account*
> 
> *I've had this happen to me a time or two before and this little trick either actually fixed it OR just made me feel better *



I'm giving it a shot!    I'll let you know what happens.  I want my Rexall offers back.


----------



## Silvermist999

DilEmma said:


> Onyx Exclusive
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2714326
> 
> Canadian National Exhibition - Admission for 2 (Toronto)
> You can only order ONE set of tickets for ONE Air Miles.
> 
> It's not one of those awesome deals though.... Ride All Day ticket that comes with it is only for ONE person. So I guess one would have to buy a second if two want to ride.
> And no other perks seem to come with the ticket.
> DH's Gold account cannot access this offer.
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone is interested...



Thank you so much!! This is great - I think this is the first time I've made use of my Onyx status!


----------



## buyerbrad

I’d be happy to use an extra CNE pass to take my family of 4 if somebody can’t use it or wants to order and share


----------



## osully

Just reached 21,000 AM. Love a round, even #! Only 2600 or so left til I have everything I need for our WDW trip next Nov! I am so thrilled!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

buyerbrad said:


> I’d be happy to use an extra CNE pass to take my family of 4 if somebody can’t use it or wants to order and share



I can order one for you if you still want one...


----------



## Days In the Sun

DilEmma said:


> Onyx Exclusive
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2714326
> 
> Canadian National Exhibition - Admission for 2 (Toronto)
> You can only order ONE set of tickets for ONE Air Miles.
> 
> It's not one of those awesome deals though.... Ride All Day ticket that comes with it is only for ONE person. So I guess one would have to buy a second if two want to ride.
> And no other perks seem to come with the ticket.
> DH's Gold account cannot access this offer.
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone is interested...



Just read your post and based on how long the Wonderland tickets lasted, surprised there were any left. Missed out on Wonderland so very grateful for these ones.  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## isabellea

Thanks for the link for CNE! Planning on going for the first time over labour day weekend (same weekend we will go to Canada Wonderland). If someone doesn't need theirs, I would gladly take them to cover my whole family!


----------



## kuhltiffany

isabellea said:


> Thanks for the link for CNE! Planning on going for the first time over labour day weekend (same weekend we will go to Canada Wonderland). If someone doesn't need theirs, I would gladly take them to cover my whole family!


 
PM me your address, I can forward mine when it arrives.  Glad someone can use it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just tried to get the CNE tickets and it looks like they are gone.  The link that DilEmma posted isn't working for me and I went into the AM site and can't find anything there either.  Too bad...just yesterday my DD asked if we could go again after we get back from Florida.


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry to hear you weren't able to get them. The tickets were there for an unusually long time (went up yesterday at 3ish and I still saw them there just before 8am). You must have just missed them. I've given mine away or I would help you out.

As an aside there is a dinner on September 14th in Saskatoon for 50AM for anyone interested.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2655130


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The survey coupon for Rexall has updated ... same link BTW just refresh your history if you get a date that has past ...*
*Comes with the usual caveats:  It will give you $5.00 off if you spend $25.00 or more at Rexall. The results from using this coupon vary store to store. Some will apply it pre-tax and others treat it more like a gift card and apply it post-tax. Some stores allow you to use it with other coupons (like the bonus Miles) while others won't let it combine with any. SO this is a case of asking before you try to use it to determine if it will be of any benefit to you or not*

*$5.00 off when you spend $25 or more Valid until September 11th*

****Tickets for the CNE - still not sure if we'll use ours or not yet, hubby hasn't given me a firm answer. Depends on the trip out west and what fires he comes home to *


----------



## dancin Disney style

In case anyone was interested....

I used some of my PC Optimum points to get Disney gift cards (did the grocery purchase/gift card/redemption thing).  The $50 cards get you $38.30 USD.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Wait, were you able to convert from CAD to US on the Disney Gift Card site?  It had stopped letting us a few weeks ago...



dancin Disney style said:


> In case anyone was interested....
> 
> I used some of my PC Optimum points to get Disney gift cards (did the grocery purchase/gift card/redemption thing).  The $50 cards get you $38.30 USD.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kuhltiffany said:


> Wait, were you able to convert from CAD to US on the Disney Gift Card site?  It had stopped letting us a few weeks ago...


Yes....I had to combine all the cards on to one so that I could pay for some MNSSHP tickets.  It initially showed as USD then CAD.


----------



## purple hippo

Has anyone ever used the onyx personal shopper for rooms at one of the top lowes properties at Universal Orlando?  Just wondering if so do you feel it was a good ratio of miles vs dollars?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Rental car question....  on the AM site it says "Distance to car rental partner-13.8KM from location".   It's Alamo which I have used dozens of times at MCO.  Is it in fact inside the airport or is this some offsite pick up location?  When I did the search I used the MCO airport code for pick up location.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes....I had to combine all the cards on to one so that I could pay for some MNSSHP tickets.  It initially showed as USD then CAD.


I'm assuming all the cards you combined were Canadian?  I believe that you still can't combine Canadian cards onto US cards, I've been trying.  The US rate on the Canadian cards will fluctuate daily so until the card is used for a purchase you will not know for sure how much you get for the $50.  
Unless something has changed.  I just want to clarify.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I'm assuming all the cards you combined were Canadian?  I believe that you still can't combine Canadian cards onto US cards, I've been trying.  The US rate on the Canadian cards will fluctuate daily so until the card is used for a purchase you will not know for sure how much you get for the $50.
> Unless something has changed.  I just want to clarify.


Yes, Canadian cards.  I didn't combine onto a US card.  I bought 4 $50 cards and had to combine them all onto one of the 4 cards in order to use it for my purchase on the WDW site. The exchange rate is not really that much of a concern in this case....I used my PC Optimum points for the cards so they were free.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kuhltiffany said:


> Wait, were you able to convert from CAD to US on the Disney Gift Card site?  It had stopped letting us a few weeks ago...


Now I think I read that question wrong.....were you meaning transfer a Canadian card onto a US card?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> The exchange rate is not really that much of a concern in this case....I used my PC Optimum points for the cards so they were free.


That's my feeling as well.  Whatever I'm able to get with PC points or AM's is free money so I'm pretty happy with it.  It would be nice though to be able to transfer funds from the Canadian cards to my US cards so I could be done with it all.  Guess we can't have everything.


----------



## disneybound08

Thinking of using my miles to book flights to Vancouver and precruise hotel stay for next summer. I’ve searched using this summers dates to ballpark the miles required and I’m getting close. Just wondering if anyone could give me an estimate on adding travel insurance for my miles? I’m not comfortable sinking over 20,000 airmiles with no insurance of getting them back.


----------



## kuhltiffany

dancin Disney style said:


> Now I think I read that question wrong.....were you meaning transfer a Canadian card onto a US card?



Yes, we used to be able to "lock in" the exchange rate when we transferred them, not allowed anymore unfortunately...


----------



## Donald - my hero

disneybound08 said:


> Thinking of using my miles to book flights to Vancouver and precruise hotel stay for next summer. I’ve searched using this summers dates to ballpark the miles required and I’m getting close. Just wondering if anyone could give me an estimate on adding travel insurance for my miles? I’m not comfortable sinking over 20,000 airmiles with no insurance of getting them back.


*You're able to check the price of insurance without actually booking -- just input all the information and go thru a mock booking, you will see at the bottom of the page *
**
*Once you get to the next page you'll need to fill in all the details for the tickets and once again same message as above will be there, click on the continue again . You see the huge warning about proper ID needed for flying and then a page about seat selection, just click continue yet again! FINALLY you'll get to the page that lets you decide on insurance or not with a breakdown of what is covered under each choice (as well as the cost of each option)You can also check what the terms are for all of the policies. Boils down to yes, you are able to add insurance to BOTH the miles & the taxes. So long as you never actually get to the point of inputting credit card info to pay for the taxes & booking fees (if they apply -- hotel & car rentals i think??) you haven't actually booked anything and you can simply sign out of your account to clear the trip information. *

***the fine print for the insurance states the following exclusions BTW*
**


----------



## pigletto

I didn’t realize we weren’t able to add the Canadian cards to a U.S. card and lock in the rate anymore. This makes me think my best course of action with both PC points and Airmiles is to use them for groceries and gas and put the cash equivalent into vacation savings. Cash is cash and then I can use it for whatever I want.


----------



## disneybound08

Donald - my hero said:


> *You're able to check the price of insurance without actually booking -- just input all the information and go thru a mock booking, you will see at the bottom of the page *
> *View attachment 340170*
> *Once you get to the next page you'll need to fill in all the details for the tickets and once again same message as above will be there, click on the continue again . You see the huge warning about proper ID needed for flying and then a page about seat selection, just click continue yet again! FINALLY you'll get to the page that lets you decide on insurance or not with a breakdown of what is covered under each choice (as well as the cost of each option)You can also check what the terms are for all of the policies. Boils down to yes, you are able to add insurance to BOTH the miles & the taxes. So long as you never actually get to the point of inputting credit card info to pay for the taxes & booking fees (if they apply -- hotel & car rentals i think??) you haven't actually booked anything and you can simply sign out of your account to clear the trip information. *
> 
> ***the fine print for the insurance states the following exclusions BTW*
> *View attachment 340178*


Thanks so much for your help! I was nervous to hit continue


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just a head's up for anyone who might need any Apple products*
**


----------



## hdrolfe

I ordered the carryon and it arrived Friday but I had to sign for it so picked it up on the weekend. My son wasn't impressed but I love it! Can't wait to book a trip so I can use it  And on my way to rebuilding AM, I think I earned 400 or so between Rexall, Sobeys, Metro and a few from Shell and Children's Place. Already starting back to school shopping... ordered a few pairs of pants to see what fits kiddo this year. He is super skinny so it's hard to find things that stay up. Especially since he prefers elastic waist pants.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall 60am wus $40 emailed coupon for Monday July 30 to Thursday Aug 2.  Link below is to a pdf which downloads:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...mail&utm_campaign=july30-superseniors60am-PPD


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Beat me to the punch with the link for the Rexall coupon -- didn't show up in my email yet but it did pop up in my Facebook newsfeed! ** 

**ETA it's in my email now *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Beat me to the punch with the link for the Rexall coupon -- didn't show up in my email yet but it did pop up in my Facebook newsfeed! **
> 
> **ETA it's in my email now *



I was waiting for it so thought I'd post at the same time.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  Got our 100 AM from the 5x Shell fill-ups! 
Funny thing, my DH went to use one of those 4 cents off a litre coupons (when you spend a threshold amount $150??? from Safeway), the lady accidentally scanned it twice, and it gave him EIGHT cents off a litre!  Whoops Shell IT... you missed that loophole...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Has anyone else seen the new offer to link your AM card with Samsung Pay?? You don't even need to have an account or plan on using it BUT it appears you do need one of the compatible phones to actually download the app, maybe I'm missing sumtin  I followed all the steps, entered my AM number but can't get it to accept it for some reason.... *
*here's the webpage with the info from Airmiles*

*Link your AM card to Samsung pay and earn 50 AM*


----------



## hdrolfe

Interesting. I do have a compatible Samsung phone. I'll have to see about this. I don't think I can do it at work so a note for this evening  I have too many "pay" options on my phone lol, but for 50 +  AM, I'll use the Samsung one. Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Interesting. I do have a compatible Samsung phone. I'll have to see about this. I don't think I can do it at work so a note for this evening  I have too many "pay" options on my phone lol, but for 50 +  AM, I'll use the Samsung one. Thanks!


*I don't know as I'd use this feature even if i did have enough room for all the apps (and a compatible phone!!) but the FAQs say you don't need to actually PAY with this app to get the extra weekly miles*
*2. Do I need to pay with Samsung Pay to get AIR MILES Reward Miles?*
*No, just show your AIR MILES Card from your Samsung Pay Wallet. No minimum purchase required.*

*Further to that is says you can get up to 25 miles a week - until Dec 31st!!*
*Second offer – Swipe to earn: Get 5 AIR MILES Reward Miles when you use your AIR MILES Card at a participating AIR MILES Partner in Samsung Pay between July 30, 2018 and December 31, 2018. Limit of 5 times and 25 Miles per week*

*No minimum purchase required. **Any transactions using the AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay must occur at least 5 minutes apart. Limit of 5 uses and 25 Miles per Collector Number per week.*
*
SO I'm guessing you just flash your AM card thru this app instead of using your card or the AM app???? My phone is dying a slow and painful death and I really do like the Samsung features -- this might be a good reason to choose one of the models on the list!!
*


----------



## hdrolfe

I think I've followed all the steps and signed up, added the Air Miles card to my account, and to my samsung pay. Since the time frame is so long I wonder how long the 50 AM will take to post. The 5 per showing would be nice as well. Normally I have my card on me but for 5 AM I'll use the app  I almost always have my phone around too. We'll see how long things take to post I guess.


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just a head's up for anyone who might need any Apple products*
> *View attachment 340219*


 How often does this happen?  I don’t remember it before this year and they had it just a few months ago?  Just wondering if I should wait if they have another to order the Christmas present I plan to buy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mernin said:


> How often does this happen?  I don’t remember it before this year and they had it just a few months ago?  Just wondering if I should wait if they have another to order the Christmas present I plan to buy.


*No way of knowing the answer to this question exactly BUT it's a safe bet that there will be another big promo in November coupled with some type of multiplier offer thru the online portal during Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Will it be as high as 20?? Strictly a guessing game*


----------



## tinkerone

For those who received the offer from Childrens Place (make a purchase, get 25 AM), my AM's were credited today.  I made 3 online purchases of under $5 each with free shipping and got 25 AM for each purchase.  Wish I would have done more, such easy AM's.


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone know if there are any Staples/airmiles coupons or multipliers floating around? Ds14 has finally decided on the exact backpack he wants (which was quite the process, let me tell you).
I can get it with free shipping from Bestbuy or from Staples for the same price. I might as well go through Staples for the airmiles, but I will kick myself if I miss a deal. If there is nothing out there right now, does anyone know if they normally do airmiles/Staples deals a little closer to school time?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Staples/airmiles coupons or multipliers floating around? Ds14 has finally decided on the exact backpack he wants (which was quite the process, let me tell you).
> I can get it with free shipping from Bestbuy or from Staples for the same price. I might as well go through Staples for the airmiles, but I will kick myself if I miss a deal. If there is nothing out there right now, does anyone know if they normally do airmiles/Staples deals a little closer to school time?
> Any help is appreciated.


*Personally I wouldn't count on it nor would i even worry about Staples for a couple of reasons: *

*They only give 1 AM per $40 so it would have to be a mighty $$$ backpack to get very many miles. *
*Whenever they do have multipliers online they rarely post properly for me and i need to chase down those piddly miles (works fine IN STORE though)*
*We just needed to buy hubby an external hard-drive for his trip out west. He gave me the specs of what he needed/wanted and i went hunting for the best deal. I found it at New Egg (a store thru Airmilesshop), Staples & Best Buy. It was the same price at both Staples & Best Buy (where i could even get free shipping or store pick-up in less than 2 hours.) I chose Best Buy because the maximum Airmiles i would have earned was FOUR if i got it from New Egg or TWO thru Staples. Even if they had a 20 X multiplier that wouldn't be worth it IMHO. Now when they had that offer and he needed a Surface we jumped all over it because that was closer to 1600 AM*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Personally I wouldn't count on it nor would i even worry about Staples for a couple of reasons: *
> 
> *They only give 1 AM per $40 so it would have to be a mighty $$$ backpack to get very many miles. *
> *Whenever they do have multipliers online they rarely post properly for me and i need to chase down those piddly miles (works fine IN STORE though)*
> *We just needed to buy hubby an external hard-drive for his trip out west. He gave me the specs of what he needed/wanted and i went hunting for the best deal. I found it at New Egg (a store thru Airmilesshop), Staples & Best Buy. It was the same price at both Staples & Best Buy (where i could even get free shipping or store pick-up in less than 2 hours.) I chose Best Buy because the maximum Airmiles i would have earned was FOUR if i got it from New Egg or TWO thru Staples. Even if they had a 20 X multiplier that wouldn't be worth it IMHO. Now when they had that offer and he needed a Surface we jumped all over it because that was closer to 1600 AM*


Awesome , thank you. I will use Best Buy then and get the 1% back through Swagbucks and call it a day. I feel better not having to worry about it. I would just be annoyed having to chase down miles.


----------



## isabellea

pigletto said:


> Awesome , thank you. I will use Best Buy then and get the 1% back through Swagbucks and call it a day. I feel better not having to worry about it. I would just be annoyed having to chase down miles.



I think Best Buy has a 3% rebate on ebates!


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> I think Best Buy has a 3% rebate on ebates!


Even better ,thanks!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Sobeys is déjà vu


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Anyone else receive the spend $125 on your American Express between July 31 and Aug 31 to get 100 bonus AM?  Certainly not like last year's bonus AM we got with the American Express card, but I'll take it.  Been pretty dry lately for bonus offers!


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> Anyone else receive the spend $125 on your American Express between July 31 and Aug 31 to get 100 bonus AM?  Certainly not like last year's bonus AM we got with the American Express card, but I'll take it.  Been pretty dry lately for bonus offers!


No but I did get another Shell offer.  Fill up 4 times and get 100 AM.  I could have done both offers together which would have been nice.


----------



## hdrolfe

There's 50% off on back packs at Staples... in case you haven't ordered yet? Might want to check it out.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-2-to-8/all

Foodland Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-august-2-to-8/all

Metro Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-2-to-8/all

Sobeys Urban fresh
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-urban-fresh-flyer-august-2-to-8/all

Time to get a coffee and see if there is anything I can use/

Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

momof2gr8kids said:


> Anyone else receive the spend $125 on your American Express between July 31 and Aug 31 to get 100 bonus AM?  Certainly not like last year's bonus AM we got with the American Express card, but I'll take it.  Been pretty dry lately for bonus offers!





tinkerone said:


> No but I did get another Shell offer.  Fill up 4 times and get 100 AM.  I could have done both offers together which would have been nice.



Jealous of both of these offers, lol. I think I need to stop using my Amex for a while AND stop filling up at Shell.  Maybe then I will get noticed!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont.
Buy a $50.00 Roots gift card get 10.00 off.
Sobeys spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles
Pepsi products --spend 25.00 get 25 airmiles---somehow I think this should be a higher airmiles reward than 25

Metro
I think I will be doing this
use 95 cash airmiles for 10.00 of groceries and get 50 airmiles.
4 days only
Aug 2-Aug 5
LIMIT Of One Bonus airmile reward offer per collector per day.
I'll pair it with buy Havarti and cheddar cheese slices 2x 3.99 get 20 bonus airmiles.
and maybe some cashmere TP buy 2x 5.99 get 15 bonus airmiles.
Also the yogurt looks ok too,




Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont.
> Buy a $50.00 Roots gift card get 10.00 off.
> Buy 100.00 Sobeys Gift card get 100 airmiles
> Pepsi products --spend 25.00 get 25 airmiles---somehow I think this should be a higher airmiles reward than 25
> 
> Metro
> use 95 cash airmiles for 10.00 of groceries and get 50 airmiles.
> 4 days only
> Aug 2-Aug 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I think the Sobey's is spend $100 get 100 AM, and not a buy a gift card.  I really, really wish it was their gift card offer instead.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I think the Sobey's is spend $100 get 100 AM, and not a buy a gift card.  I really, really wish it was their gift card offer instead.



Thanks Hon,,good catch.
Wishful thinking on my part.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday out west at Safeway/Sobey's.  Just looked at the flyer, doesn't look like this will be a very good one for us.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday out west at Safeway/Sobey's.  Just looked at the flyer, doesn't look like this will be a very good one for us.


Not for us either...   and the Air Miles website doesn't have any Safeway offers/coupons yet either.  

I checked the Safeway "get my offers" site as well, and there's nothing good there either.  I laugh when I see those coupons based on what you buy because they always give a coupon for something I have stocked up for the next 3 months on!  LOL 

Expiration dates are mostly for store inventory... DH was going nuts about some yogurt with Feb. expiration, I ripped the top open and showed him:  No liquid, perfect texture, normal smell... he immediately apologized and ate the yogurt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Offer confusion here...

Sobeys Atlantic flyer has spend $200 in gift cards, get 100 miles.
I receive an email from Air Miles for Sobeys this weekend, every $100 spent, get 100 miles.

Two completely different offers. How do I find out if the emailed offer would on top of the flyer offer?


----------



## Aladora

Finally a spend/get offer from Thrifty Foods!

Spend $75, get 95AM Friday Aug 3 - Monday Aug 6


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have to say...that even though we have the Blue Fridays out west...the amount of miles attached on the items has been going down.  Last year it was spend 20.00 with 4 items and you got 100 AM...now it's down to spend 20.00 with 4 items and you only get 50 AM.  Still ok...but not what we were offered last year.  Even the dishwasher tabs have gone down to 50 AM.  There are a few things I will probably pick up...but it won't be a great Blue Friday shop for me either.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Gift cards are usually exempt from any of the $ spend offers...



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Offer confusion here...
> 
> Sobeys Atlantic flyer has spend $200 in gift cards, get 100 miles.
> I receive an email from Air Miles for Sobeys this weekend, every $100 spent, get 100 miles.
> 
> Two completely different offers. How do I find out if the emailed offer would on top of the flyer offer?


----------



## disneybound08

momof2gr8kids said:


> Anyone else receive the spend $125 on your American Express between July 31 and Aug 31 to get 100 bonus AM?  Certainly not like last year's bonus AM we got with the American Express card, but I'll take it.  Been pretty dry lately for bonus offers!


I got the email but my threshold spend is $250.00 to receive 100 Airmiles


----------



## osully

So weird. My Sobeys MyOffers this week are fairly decent (Johnsonville sausages for 15AM bonus) but then one is a spend offer - spend $100 Get 75AM. Why would they do that the same week as the spend $100 Get 100AM coupon? 

I also have a receipt coupon from last Friday’s grocery shop there for $5 off when you spend over $50. I have used that before in combination with the spend $100 Get 100AM. 

Slim pickings other than the coupon for sure.


----------



## kerreyn

marcyleecorgan said:


> Not for us either...   and the Air Miles website doesn't have any Safeway offers/coupons yet either.



Just made my list - I'll be spending approx. $115.00 and earning approx. 430 air miles.  
Here's hoping Rexall comes out with a decent flyer.


----------



## osully

That being said I will do a $100 grocery shop at Sobeys whenever they offer that promo. It is a pretty good return on AM considering that’s usually our grocery budget anyways. 

Will stock up on frozen pizza at $4.99 ea so there is no temptation to order delivery for $34 a pizza after delivery and tip!


----------



## osully

Oh - I noticed something else very interesting on the AM site. A promo for SamsungPay! 

I sadly have an iPhone but would be all over this. 50AM for signing up and then up to 25AM bonus a month for using it 5 times a month until December!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> I also have a receipt coupon from last Friday’s grocery shop there for $5 off when you spend over $50. I have used that before in combination with the spend $100 Get 100AM.



Are you on Ontario?  I wonder if they sent me the $100/100 miles offer in error?  We never get that one in the Atlantic. It's typically $100/50 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Oh - I noticed something else very interesting on the AM site. A promo for SamsungPay!
> 
> I sadly have an iPhone but would be all over this. 50AM for signing up and then up to 25AM bonus a month for using it 5 times a month until December!


*You can still get the 50 AM for simply opening an account with Samsung and entering your card number!! You just won't get the extra each month. Here's the info:*
*Terms and Conditions*
*First offer – Initial offer: Get 50 AIR MILES® Reward Miles for linking your AIR MILES Collector Number to your Samsung Account between July 30, 2018 and December 31, 2018.*
* Offer is available to AIR MILES Collectors who link their AIR MILES Collector Number to their Samsung Account between July 30, 2018 and December 31, 2018 by accessing samsung  using the “Log In” button at the top right corner of the page and following the online instructions to enter your Collector Number. If you do not have a Samsung Account, you may create it at Samsung. com If you have forgotten your Samsung Account ID or password, you may retrieve them at samsung.com by clicking on the “Log In” button. Limit of one offer and one Collector Number per Samsung Account. This offer may be cancelled or amended at any time.*

*It's a bit tricky -- took me SEVERAL tries to figure it out so I'll share my knowledge *

*First create an account for yourself Samsung Account Sign-up*
*Go back to your account and sign in you'll find a field to add your AM card number*
*The part i kept MISSING -- you then need to actually click on the little lock to close it *
*It remains to be seen if this actually works but i don't see why not because it also says on the FAQs*
*You do not get the 50 Reward Miles for adding your AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay, you get the Miles for linking your Collector Number to your Samsung Account.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates & musings by The Duck (please tell me I'm not the only one who gets excited by this  ) Side note: AAKKK the thread title this week  hee-hee*

*Seems like most of the Sobey's flyers have already been studied & discussed so is there any need for me to add my thoughts? Haven't seen much posting by @marchingstar lately (almost like a new baby takes time!) BUT if you're reading this before Friday ... Diapers are part of the Blue Friday offerings: buy 3 of the "giga-pack" for $19.99 get 100 AM and that will take you just past the 1/2 way mark for the $100 threshold!*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*WOW don't get excited but the flyer screams 50 AM*

*25 of those are for buying $25 worth of Pespico products *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can still get the 50 AM for simply opening an account with Samsung and entering your card number!! You just won't get the extra each month. Here's the info:*
> *Terms and Conditions*
> *First offer – Initial offer: Get 50 AIR MILES® Reward Miles for linking your AIR MILES Collector Number to your Samsung Account between July 30, 2018 and December 31, 2018.*
> * Offer is available to AIR MILES Collectors who link their AIR MILES Collector Number to their Samsung Account between July 30, 2018 and December 31, 2018 by accessing samsung  using the “Log In” button at the top right corner of the page and following the online instructions to enter your Collector Number. If you do not have a Samsung Account, you may create it at Samsung. com If you have forgotten your Samsung Account ID or password, you may retrieve them at samsung.com by clicking on the “Log In” button. Limit of one offer and one Collector Number per Samsung Account. This offer may be cancelled or amended at any time.*
> 
> *It's a bit tricky -- took me SEVERAL tries to figure it out so I'll share my knowledge *
> 
> *First create an account for yourself Samsung Account Sign-up*
> *Go back to your account and sign in you'll find a field to add your AM card number*
> *The part i kept MISSING -- you then need to actually click on the little lock to close it *
> *It remains to be seen if this actually works but i don't see why not because it also says on the FAQs*
> *You do not get the 50 Reward Miles for adding your AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay, you get the Miles for linking your Collector Number to your Samsung Account.*


I just tried this for the first time this morning at Shell.  I'll post back if it works.  The clerk said phones will not scan, that he would just input the number manually however that would have negated the whole purpose so I asked him to try anyways.  Turned out it worked fine so now I wait to see if the 5 AM posts.  Always waiting.......


----------



## Aladora

Just got back from Rexall and used both my L&G spend/get as well as the email spend/get.

Spent $60.95 pre tax and received 160AM. 
s60/g60
s40/g60
3 base
37 l&g bonus

5 items, 4 of them with bonus l&g, the only one without bonus AM was facial sunscreen for our WDW trip this month!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's a bit tricky -- took me SEVERAL tries to figure it out so I'll share my knowledge *
> 
> *First create an account for yourself Samsung Account Sign-up*
> *Go back to your account and sign in you'll find a field to add your AM card number*
> *The part i kept MISSING -- you then need to actually click on the little lock to close it *
> *It remains to be seen if this actually works but i don't see why not because it also says on the FAQs*
> *You do not get the 50 Reward Miles for adding your AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay, you get the Miles for linking your Collector Number to your Samsung Account.*



I've made an account.  I'm now in the profile/settings area, but I don't see anywhere to enter my miles number...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marcyleecorgan said:


> Not for us either...   and the Air Miles website doesn't have any Safeway offers/coupons yet either.
> 
> I checked the Safeway "get my offers" site as well, and there's nothing good there either.  I laugh when I see those coupons based on what you buy because they always give a coupon for something I have stocked up for the next 3 months on!  LOL
> 
> Expiration dates are mostly for store inventory... DH was going nuts about some yogurt with Feb. expiration, I ripped the top open and showed him:  No liquid, perfect texture, normal smell... he immediately apologized and ate the yogurt.


LOL - I always laugh at the Safeway get my offers.  No thanks, I don't want to pay an over inflated full price of something to get 8 airmiles, when I just stocked up on it last week at your sale.  Wish they'd target them every 3 or 4 weeks, not the week after!


----------



## tinkerone

Well I just received an offer from Amex.  Its spend $350 at eligible stand alone grocery stores between Aug. 1-31 and get 150 AM.  I can say, for sure, that would never happen.  I shop a lot at Costco and Walmart for a large majority of my groceries and to the best of my knowledge they are not considered stand alone grocery stores.  
Oh well.  Maybe next time I will get an offer I can use.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I've made an account.  I'm now in the profile/settings area, but I don't see anywhere to enter my miles number...


*It's not in that section .. sign out of your account and then click on the "log in" at the top right of the page*
*after you sign back in you should see a big screen with your name etc and a line that says Airmiles card # with a little unlocked blue lock. Fill in your number and then click on the lock to save it.*
*You can also find it if you go to this page and then click on My Account *
*Samsung Account*

**


----------



## kitntrip

Does anyone else have the Telus offer of 100 bonus AM when you spend $100 on accessories? I'm looking at the terms and while it says at participating Telus locations, I'm wondering if buying online is accepted?


----------



## Disney Addicted

momof2gr8kids said:


> Anyone else receive the spend $125 on your American Express between July 31 and Aug 31 to get 100 bonus AM?  Certainly not like last year's bonus AM we got with the American Express card, but I'll take it.  Been pretty dry lately for bonus offers!



No!  I don't.  I haven't used my AMEX since they ended the "Soar into More" offers last year either.  Maybe I'll get one soon.



osully said:


> So weird. My Sobeys MyOffers this week are fairly decent (Johnsonville sausages for 15AM bonus) but then one is a spend offer - spend $100 Get 75AM. Why would they do that the same week as the spend $100 Get 100AM coupon?



Finally Sobey's has lowered my threshold spending !  $75 or more and I'll get 50 AM.  It was set at around $170 or so for the longest time.  I never spend that much there.



Donald - my hero said:


> *You can still get the 50 AM for simply opening an account with Samsung and entering your card number!! You just won't get the extra each month. Here's the info:*



Awesome, thanks!  I thought I couldn't get anything either.  Another iPhone user here.


----------



## damo

What's with Rexall and the lack of a flyer that should start tomorrow?


----------



## cari12

kerreyn said:


> Blue Friday out west at Safeway/Sobey's.  Just looked at the flyer, doesn't look like this will be a very good one for us.



Not for us either. I think we’ll have to pass as there’s not enough to make it worth it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> What's with Rexall and the lack of a flyer that should start tomorrow?


*About once a month -- sometimes more, sometimes not at all -- Rexall has a flyer that only covers Friday - Wednesday. Their flyers always start on Friday.*
*They make a big deal about it when the flyer is only 6 days *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
Aug 3-Aug 9
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1277169

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Are the Safeway targeted AM offers stackable with the Blue Friday offers?  I received a spend $100 get 75.  If I spend $100 on Blue Friday will I get 175 bonus (100 Blue Friday and 75 targeted) for the $100 spend?  If so, might be worth going before work.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

My threshold spend at Sobeys has plummeted all the way to spend $100 get 75AM - it was as high as $500 just a few weeks ago.  I think those big transactions have an effort of punishing you....split up the transactions.  so I can combine with $100 for 100AM from flyer (put of course on some of my Sobeys gift cards)

I have mentioned a few times about how I can't seem to get on Shell's radar to get those 4 fillups coupons etc....well we have our backup card in my wife's name (for STB etc) - finally saw an offer fill 4 times in Aug get 100AM.  25L is a fill so split a fill over 2 days and you are half done (I would guess that doing 2 transactions at same time by moving pumps might be still one fill in their system logic)


----------



## tinkerone

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> My threshold spend at Sobeys has plummeted all the way to spend $100 get 75AM - it was as high as $500 just a few weeks ago.  I think those big transactions have an effort of punishing you....split up the transactions.  so I can combine with $100 for 100AM from flyer (put of course on some of my Sobeys gift cards)
> 
> I have mentioned a few times about how I can't seem to get on Shell's radar to get those 4 fillups coupons etc....well we have our backup card in my wife's name (for STB etc) - finally saw an offer fill 4 times in Aug get 100AM.  25L is a fill so split a fill over 2 days and you are half done (I would guess that doing 2 transactions at same time by moving pumps might be still one fill in their system logic)


We have done two transactions of 25 litres each at the same pump at the same time and it counts as two.  Very easy to do, just make sure you pay after each 'fill' and of course, make sure you use your AM card for each one.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> Are the Safeway targeted AM offers stackable with the Blue Friday offers?  I received a spend $100 get 75.  If I spend $100 on Blue Friday will I get 175 bonus (100 Blue Friday and 75 targeted) for the $100 spend?  If so, might be worth going before work.



I don’t believe they stack, at least for me they haven’t.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So here's a question I'm not sure has been asked before.  I have a raincheck from Sobey's for the purchase 2 Marc Angelo kabobs and get 25 air miles.  I just saw they are in the flyer for purchase 2 MC kabobs and get 10 air miles.  Sobey's has not had the kabobs in stock since they gave me the raincheck, so they should be there this week.

When everything is rung through and I hand the cashier my rainchecks (same price), will I get the current flyer AM offer PLUS the raincheck offer?

raincheck buy 2 pkgs get 25 x 2 = 50 air miles PLUS the buy 2 pkgs get 10 x 2 = 20 air miles for a total of 70 air miles?

So far I'm adding up about 265 miles (before the extra 20 in the scenario above) for $100.


----------



## mab2012

tinkerone said:


> Well I just received an offer from Amex.  Its spend $350 at eligible stand alone grocery stores between Aug. 1-31 and get 150 AM.  I can say, for sure, that would never happen.  I shop a lot at Costco and Walmart for a large majority of my groceries and to the best of my knowledge they are not considered stand alone grocery stores.
> Oh well.  Maybe next time I will get an offer I can use.



Keep in mind that Amex doesn't know (or care) WHAT you're buying at the grocery store, only that you've charged X dollars.  So if you want to use the offer, maybe buy gift cards from a grocery store for someplace you do regularly shop?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Our 1 am onyx cne passes came today but only include admission tickets and there is no mention to the ride all day pass.  We have three onyx members and all are the same, 3 different envelopes, no ride all day pass.

Did anyone happen to screen shot the terms and conditions and can post them?  Thought I'd call them but at the moment I don't have any proof of the Ride all Day offer being included.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

tinkerone said:


> We have done two transactions of 25 litres each at the same pump at the same time and it counts as two.  Very easy to do, just make sure you pay after each 'fill' and of course, make sure you use your AM card for each one.



That's good to know - thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinkerone

mab2012 said:


> Keep in mind that Amex doesn't know (or care) WHAT you're buying at the grocery store, only that you've charged X dollars.  So if you want to use the offer, maybe buy gift cards from a grocery store for someplace you do regularly shop?


Thank you!  Not sure why that didn't occur to me because I have done that with previous offers.  I think age is a factor though .  I now have my Netflex paid for the next year, DH has his lottery money in gift card form for the next three months, I have a small Metro GC (don't shop there often) and I'm more than half way there.  Maybe one of my other grocery stores will have some Disney cards.  
Again, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Our 1 am onyx cne passes came today but only include admission tickets and there is no mention to the ride all day pass.  We have three onyx members and all are the same, 3 different envelopes, no ride all day pass.
> 
> Did anyone happen to screen shot the terms and conditions and can post them?  Thought I'd call them but at the moment I don't have any proof of the Ride all Day offer being included.



I'm certain I did.  Give me a moment and I'll look.

Damn it!  I thought I did but I only have a screenshot of my order.  Nothing else.

Also, my ticket came.  I say "ticket", not "tickets"!  I'm sure the offer was TWO admissions with ONE ride-all-day pass.  What I have specifically says ONE entry, not two.

I'm going to see if anyone posted screenshots on Facebook and Red Flag Deals.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, I just came back from Sobey's.  Yes, I handed over the raincheck and I was given both the 10 air miles offered in this week's flyer AND the 25 air miles on my raincheck.  Times two as I purchased four packages of Marc Angelo kabobs.  70 air miles total 

I walked out with 286 air miles this afternoon.  Spent $125.03.  Unfortunately I spent $8 more than I meant.  The whole chicken I meant to purchase at Loblaws as part of their points program, not Sobey's.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited:
Spoke with (Marsha) airmiles chat who said it can take up to 90 days to post--I am not interested in waiting 3 months for points so I am going to skip this offer.

Just checking in
I did the spend 95 cash airmiles at Metro ($10.00).
No 50 bonus airmiles listed on receipt.
Anyone else have this happen?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in
> I did the spend 95 cash airmiles at Metro ($10.00).
> No 50 bonus airmiles listed on receipt.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Hugs Mel



I haven't been yet but I do this offer every time they offer it.  They will come later from head office, perhaps a week later, can't really remember timeframe.


----------



## ottawamom

I have screen shots of the offer and the terms and conditions page. It will just take me a few minutes to clean them up and post them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days in the Sun -> did you actually get two CNE admissions per order or does the ticket say one CNE admission only?


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Our 1 am onyx cne passes came today but only include admission tickets and there is no mention to the ride all day pass.  We have three onyx members and all are the same, 3 different envelopes, no ride all day pass.
> 
> Did anyone happen to screen shot the terms and conditions and can post them?  Thought I'd call them but at the moment I don't have any proof of the Ride all Day offer being included.


no screen shot, but I think there were 2 types that were available. By the time We got there were only admission tickets left. Not the best deal, but still saving 15bucks


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Edited:
> Spoke with (Marsha) airmiles chat who said it can take up to 90 days to post--I am not interested in waiting 3 months for points so I am going to skip this offer.
> 
> Just checking in
> I did the spend 95 cash airmiles at Metro ($10.00).
> No 50 bonus airmiles listed on receipt.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Hugs Mel



It's not 90 days for sure. Here is from the last time I did it, I can't be sure it posted on June 22 or they backdated it, but it wasn't too long afterwards. 5 days does sound right though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Huh ok.  I'm sure I ordered the 2 admissions with all-day-pass.  I order them Friday afternoon (screenshot time 4:51 pm).  I wouldn't have bothered with just 1 free admission.


----------



## ottawamom

Here it is. If you can't read it PM me and I'll email you a copy.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> I haven't been yet but I do this offer every time they offer it.  They will come later from head office, perhaps a week later, can't really remember timeframe.


good to know
thanks
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Days in the Sun -> did you actually get two CNE admissions per order or does the ticket say one CNE admission only?



Two separate admissions.  Each has the same order number but two separate bar code scans and ticket numbers. One piece of paper, one ticket printed on each side.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  I just left you a PM.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Here it is. If you can't read it PM me and I'll email you a copy.
> 
> View attachment 340959



Thank you!  I'll see what they say.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days in the Sun ->  does your ticket say "Includes ground admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE" instead of 2018?

UPDATE:  I'm on the phone with Air Miles.

Turns out my single page ticket is double-sided.  One ticket on either side.

Both sides ONLY mention grounds admission.  Neither side says the ride-all-day-pass is included.

AND, this is the BEST - my tickets say "includes ground admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE.   TWO YEARS AGO.  

She put me on hold to sort this out.  LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> UPDATE:  I'm on the phone with Air Miles.
> 
> Turns out my single page ticket is double-sided.  One ticket on either side.
> 
> Both sides ONLY mention grounds admission.  Neither side says the ride-all-day-pass is included.
> 
> AND, this is the BEST - my tickets say "includes ground admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE.   TWO YEARS AGO.
> 
> She put me on hold to sort this out.  LOL



Hey
I was on the Chat .Bradley and Breanna
They say one of the sides will include a ride pass but will contact me if their airmiles team finds out anything different.
YIKES mine says 2016 too.
They are forwarding the 2016 issue to the Rewards Team.,,,lol
and will get back to me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

No way! I want to hear how this one gets settled.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hey
> I was on the Chat .
> They say one of the sides will include a ride pass but will contact me if their airmiles team finds out anything different.
> YIKES mine says 2016 too.



Such a long distance to get there.  I'd hate to find out once I arrive that there's no all-day-ride pass included.  I wish Air Miles did a better job with this Onyx promotion.

Oh yes, my friend never did order her ticket in time so I was debating taking my son after all.  Not so sure now.

BTW, still on hold but I just noticed the fine print at the bottom of each ticket does say "valid on specified day during the 2018 CNE".  Hmm..


----------



## Disney Addicted

So I have been asked to scan and forward both sides of my ticket to Air Miles' Customer Relations Group.  A lady there will look at my tickets and make sure they are valid for the 2018 CNE season and that one ticket includes the ride-all-day pass.

I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> So I have been asked to scan and forward both sides of my ticket to Air Miles' Customer Relations Group.  A lady there will look at my tickets and make sure they are valid for the 2018 CNE season and that one ticket includes the ride-all-day pass.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens.



Ah
Yep in the fine print under Terms and conditions mine says that too.
I wonder how many people got sent 2016 tickets?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Re: CNE, I'm to livechat again tomorrow around same time for resolution, he escalated the problem, was told they likely need to get a hold of the supplier to fix it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Days in the Sun ->  does your ticket say "Includes ground admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE" instead of 2018?
> 
> UPDATE:  I'm on the phone with Air Miles.
> 
> Turns out my single page ticket is double-sided.  One ticket on either side.
> 
> Both sides ONLY mention grounds admission.  Neither side says the ride-all-day-pass is included.
> 
> AND, this is the BEST - my tickets say "includes ground admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE.   TWO YEARS AGO.
> 
> She put me on hold to sort this out.  LOL



Yes, reported it.  I think it's a typo, all the fineprint says 2018.


----------



## bababear_50

Interesting read
"Who Gets Your Loyalty Points" When You Pass away?
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...s-away/ar-BBLp9kx?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just picked up my mail and I too only got the 2 admissions for 2016 but the fine print does say 2018 season.


----------



## bababear_50

load n Go offer just posted to my account
Rexall
starts in 3 days
spend 60 get 60
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> load n Go offer just posted to my account
> Rexall
> starts in 3 days
> spend 60 get 60
> Hugs Mel



Mine are there as well.  Monday to Thursday, threshold spends are the same as the last 4 weeks, 50am/$25, 40/$40.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Edited:
> Spoke with (Marsha) airmiles chat who said it can take up to 90 days to post--I am not interested in waiting 3 months for points so I am going to skip this offer.
> 
> Just checking in
> I did the spend 95 cash airmiles at Metro ($10.00).
> No 50 bonus airmiles listed on receipt.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> Hugs Mel



Just confirming that the 50 airmiles bonus was not on our receipts last night either.


----------



## hdrolfe

I tried to use the Samsung app to scan my airmiles card at Sobeys and the guy wouldn't do it. Very annoyed that there is a promotion and I am thinking I'll not even be able to get anyone to scan from the app! I didn't get much any way, just a frozen pizza for supper and some eggs that were on sale.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Just confirming that the 50 airmiles bonus was not on our receipts last night either.



Hi Hon
Changed my mind when I saw how much recyclables I have in the garage after the reno ,,,went to Metro and picked up some blue bags for 10.99 and used 95 cash airmiles.
I am going to staple the receipts together and hope for the best.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I tried to use the Samsung app to scan my airmiles card at Sobeys and the guy wouldn't do it. Very annoyed that there is a promotion and I am thinking I'll not even be able to get anyone to scan from the app! I didn't get much any way, just a frozen pizza for supper and some eggs that were on sale.



Last year during STB I was covering off my son using a snapshot of his airmiles card as he had his card. At Sobeys, Foodland and Sobeys Pharmacy they said they could only type in his number, didn't have a way to scan a phone.  Just mentioning it in case it applies to your Sobeys.


----------



## osully

Hmm. I don’t think I’ve seen many places that take Samsung Pay. Is it very new?

For example Dollarama takes Apple Pay for sure. Noticed that earlier this year.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> Hmm. I don’t think I’ve seen many places that take Samsung Pay. Is it very new?
> 
> For example Dollarama takes Apple Pay for sure. Noticed that earlier this year.



I'm not sure. I normally was using google pay but since the bonus airmiles are for using samsung pay I thought it would work, just to show the airmiles card any way! I use it at mcdonalds and timmies near work so I don't have to carry my whole wallet. But that doesn't get me airmiles unfortunately. I think it's the same as apple pay. Some don't advertise they do it but it's like using my debit card to tap and works great. I hope I at least get the 50 bonus for adding my AM to my samsung account. Hopefully as time goes on stores will accept the electronic card so I get that bonus! It would add up, 5 per time, up to 25 per week. I normally shop at Metro, Rexall, Sobeys, Shell and Global Pet foods, at least one or two of those in a week. Any way. We'll see if some will accept it.


----------



## tinkerone

Just received my etickets for the CNE and have questions however in the envelope was an offer that I'm not sure has been mentioned.

Get 5 Bonus AM when you sign in to: airmilesshops.ca/signinbonus

It says it is an exclusive offer, non-transferable, however it does not indicate a name or account number anywhere so it might be worth a try.  No purchase necessary, just sign in.

Now, as for the e ticket questions.  Mine also says includes grounds admission on any one day of the 2016 CNE.  What has anyone discovered about that?  Also, the two tickets are for admission however I thought it said one ticket has an all day pass with it.  Anyone find anything out about that?

ETA-Just tried to sign in to the bonus with my second card and it rejected it so it might not work.  Still worth a try.  Sorry if it doesn't.


----------



## osully

I just went to Sobeys (Terry Fox / Kanata) and the Spend $100 get 100AM flyer coupon *AND* the Spend $100 get 75AM MyOffers both applied! PLUS the $5 off $50+ receipt coupon! So I spent $96 and got 260AM thanks to that, and a bunch of great targeted MyOffers. Was very surprised!!


----------



## mort1331

2016 here too, and just grounds admission. Still better than nothing and still worth 1am, goes with our 2 free kids from the school we got.
On another note, just back from my walk to Sobeys to pick up a few things for a late bbq with friends I found out were coming over. So I had one $150gc left over, my bill came to $48, there were Disney loadable gc there, asked the  cashier to put $100 on one. Then swiped my AM, and gave her my GC to pay with. One of the managers was at the till at the same time. Neither batted an eye and had it go through. So happy about that.


----------



## buyerbrad

I recently contacted Airmiles about 1200 missing miles from the Sobeys/Shop The Block giftcard promotion. (600 for 4 x $150 giftcards and 600 for using the Shop The Block Promotion coupon with that purchase). After a lengthy chat, I was told to email the missing miles address. I sent scans of my receipt, both sides of the coupon, the flyer, and a copy of the chat. I was awarded all 1200 missing miles this morning!


----------



## hdrolfe

Did anyone else shop at Etsy during July for the "new store" bonus airmiles? I haven't gotten airmiles for my purchase yet. Apparently have to wait 75 days, which is after when the bonus is supposed to show up... chat was not very helpful. It's only like 1 or 2 miles for the purchase but it's the bonus I'm worried about. Wondering if anyone else shopped there and if their airmiles appeared. I don't use airmiles shop online often unless it's for a bonus of some sort. I much prefer Ebates. They are so much faster!


----------



## bababear_50

I am not much of a drinker but I wish I had waited to fill the wine section of my new buffet.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am not much of a drinker but I wish I had waited to fill the wine section of my new buffet.


One thousand bonus miles per account! I just bought some wines in the past two weeks thinking some promo like this would come up!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Monday to Thursday emailed coupon, 50am wus $50.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...=email&utm_campaign=aug6-superseniors60am-PPD


----------



## ottawamom

I was just checking things on Disney Movie Rewards (Monday game to play) and it appears that the Gift Cards are no longer available as a reward. They have a $10 Movie certificate instead. Does anyone know if the Gift Cards come and go on the site or is this a new change.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I was just checking things on Disney Movie Rewards (Monday game to play) and it appears that the Gift Cards are no longer available as a reward. They have a $10 Movie certificate instead. Does anyone know if the Gift Cards come and go on the site or is this a new change.



Those Movie Certificates are for the US only, too.

This old post makes me hopeful that the gift cards will restock soon ... https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-movie-rewards-gift-cards-in-stock.3353354/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*what a day in the Duck household!! Our daughter & her wife booked a ridiculously cheap fare on Flair from Hamilton to Halifax early July. They flew out last Saturday without a hitch and said the flight was more than acceptable -- even got upgraded to exit row seats because some foolish family thought if they paid for those seats for their 12 year old ahead of time the kid wouldn't get moved --- sorry folks, money doesn't allow you to break regulations! Coming home however, a completely different story - the type bad movies are fashioned over!!! They ended up spending 11 hours in the Halifax airport, 3 very long delays & one *minor* hour at the end, 2.5 hours on a cramped plane with MANY small crying children ( and 2 exhausted mommies who also sobbed) There was zilch communication with the airline (unless you consider the suggestion on their website to try emailing for help since their call centre was overwhelmed!), the website either showed the flight being cancelled or on time, they gave them a $10 voucher food voucher that wasn't accepted at any of the locations past security (uhm, ok??) promised pizza after the midnight announcement that the fight would leave at 1 -- neither the plane nor the pizza arrived till after 1-- The only way we could see what was happening was watching the airport sites and guessing. Same plane was to head from Hamilton and then turn around -- it showed departing and then delayed 4 times before it finally appeared on the board in Halifax as arriving delayed at midnight. The freak show just got worse when the flight disappeared from all sites at midnight and for an hour there was no idea what happened to it -- At this point none of us were too sure we wanted them to board it to come home!!! Plane eventually arrived and wasn't one of theirs so not enough seats for everyone-- choice of taking next flight was given but the first one with seats isn't till TOMORROW! Or you could get a voucher for travel at a different time and find alternative method to get home! We finally left our house at 2:30 to go pick them up and fell into bed around 5 this morning.*

*while this was going on I was continuing to set up my new phone since the old one simply died. Got a new Samsung that supports the Samsung Pay App and i was all excited to be able to try out using that for my Airmiles card when we went shopping yesterday. Got my account set up and downloaded the app but i can't get the danged thing to accept my fingerprint or PIN. Contacted the online chat and was told i could simply stop into the store front in the Eaton Centre or try the old uninstall & reinstall. SIGH... Anyone else having any luck with this new trick???*


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I was just checking things on Disney Movie Rewards (Monday game to play) and it appears that the Gift Cards are no longer available as a reward. They have a $10 Movie certificate instead. Does anyone know if the Gift Cards come and go on the site or is this a new change.



I'm currently seeing a $5 egiftcard, in case you are interested.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> I just went to Sobeys (Terry Fox / Kanata) and the Spend $100 get 100AM flyer coupon *AND* the Spend $100 get 75AM MyOffers both applied! PLUS the $5 off $50+ receipt coupon! So I spent $96 and got 260AM thanks to that, and a bunch of great targeted MyOffers. Was very surprised!!


Lucky.  I loaded my offers to see if I would get both and I didn't. Managed to get 446 with a $135 shop with the Blue Friday specials, but the extra 75 would have been a nice bonus.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm currently seeing a $5 egiftcard, in case you are interested.


I saw that earlier and tried to redeem for it (Christopher Robin card) however it said 'out of stock'.  Looking right now they have removed the Gift Card category.  I do hope they return but it is what it is.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I saw that earlier and tried to redeem for it (Christopher Robin card) however it said 'out of stock'.  Looking right now they have removed the Gift Card category.  I do hope they return but it is what it is.



Yes, that's what I'm seeing now too.


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

tinkerone said:


> I saw that earlier and tried to redeem for it (Christopher Robin card) however it said 'out of stock'.  Looking right now they have removed the Gift Card category.  I do hope they return but it is what it is.


That's so strange!  I can't see it as well!  I redeemed 1,000 points on Thursday for a physical $10 gift card.  I was surprised to see it and was thankful I looked.  I can't believe it is gone already!  I'm sure they will have more soon!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I qualified for Onyx status this weekend, whoo hoo! Pretty excited as I've only been collecting again for the past 8 months and that was just due to Shop the Block, Mega Miles, and spend $100 get 100 promos at Sobeys.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did everyone see the new airmilesshops promotion?  

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...AMS_BTS_2018-_-AM.CA-HomePage-_-_EN-_-ShopNow


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did everyone see the new airmilesshops promotion?
> 
> https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...AMS_BTS_2018-_-AM.CA-HomePage-_-_EN-_-ShopNow



Nice!! Thanks for the heads up. I will do this promo for sure.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup. Easy way for 1,000 miles. Then the the Shop the Block / Christmas promotion usually comes out in November!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did everyone see the new airmilesshops promotion?
> 
> https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...AMS_BTS_2018-_-AM.CA-HomePage-_-_EN-_-ShopNow



Thanks ilovetotravel1977.  

It looks like it's any airmilesshops store not just the ones listed on the promo page?


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Thanks ilovetotravel1977.
> 
> It looks like it's any airmilesshops store not just the ones listed on the promo page?



Yup, any of the airmileshops stores, not just those listed, but must be 5+ DIFFERENT stores, minimum $20 spend!


----------



## Silvermist999

Just picked up our mail after being away and got our CNE eTicket....do I need to call air miles about the typo 2016?  I'm assuming the ticket will scan correctly, will it?  Hate to be turned away at the quick entry turnstile, and have to go line up in the full price ticket sales lineup.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm glad to see that new promo for airmiles.  Might be able to do this one for the boys and back to school  

I was spent $145 and scored 387 Am.  I was happy about that.  I was hoping to do two shops and use one of my targeted offers sent to me...but I didn't have enough to buy another 40.00 to get the other targeted offer.  Oh well.  I will take what I got.  Pickings have been slim here.  Hoping it gets a little better for fall.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm checking this new promo out
looking for free shipping stores
so far
Indigo --free in store
Staples--free in store
Bay--free in store




Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Was just popping into share this great online promo -- LOVE THIS COMMUNITY!! Here's a copy of the terms & conditions so we'll have reference. I'm going to start a separate thread to keep it  easier to track. I'll keep an updated list of the stores with offers for the inevitable need to chase down the miles*

*1 Between August 7 and September 9, 2018, Collectors must make eligible purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction at (i) 5 or more different online stores to qualify for the 1,000 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different online stores to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 2 different online stores to qualify for the 100 Bonus Miles. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. This offer does not apply to purchases made at any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account. *airmilesshops.ca Base Offer: Get 1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile for every $20 CDN that you spend per transaction per online store excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Base offer may vary, click “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice at any time. Collector must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 60 days. **airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You can add the Bay to your list Mel -- but only if the item is available in the store you plan on picking it up in but it helps to avoid the large free shipping minimum. *


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> I'm checking this new promo out
> looking for free shipping stores
> so far
> Indigo --free in store
> Staples--free in store
> Bay--free in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Use the code GAPFRIEND at gapcanada.ca for 40% off plus Free shipping.  Offer valid Aug 7-8.  Normally you need to spend $50 to get free shipping.


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> I’d be happy to use an extra CNE pass to take my family of 4 if somebody can’t use it or wants to order and share





isabellea said:


> Thanks for the link for CNE! Planning on going for the first time over labour day weekend (same weekend we will go to Canada Wonderland). If someone doesn't need theirs, I would gladly take them to cover my whole family!





dancin Disney style said:


> I just tried to get the CNE tickets and it looks like they are gone.  The link that DilEmma posted isn't working for me and I went into the AM site and can't find anything there either.  Too bad...just yesterday my DD asked if we could go again after we get back from Florida.


*Just got our passes -- i swear our letter carrier hoards the mail until it fills the box to the point it can't close!! They also say 2016 and don't include the ride pass. Did an online chat and this is what i was told:*

* Karl: Thank you very much for your patience I have checked with my colleague from our Rewards Team and can assure you that the Passes you have are valid for 2018. We apologize very sincerely for the printing error. My colleagues from Rewards also confirm that the Passes you have been sent only offer you free Admission to the CNE. You will need to pay separately for all rides you wish to take.  I can definitely understand that there may have been some confusion when you read the terms and conditions of the Offer. However, the portion of the terms and conditions that read: Ride All Day Pass for One was one of the different CNE Admission Passes we are offering our Collectors today. The Reward for 1 AIR MILE only included free admission.Thank you so much for your understanding and my sincere apologizes again for the confusion and trouble caused to you. I do hope you have a great time at CNE. I am quite excited too and hope to visit one of the days too. *

*Way to deflect "Karl" we all know the pass was to include the ride ticket thing as well but hey, 1 mile right? *

****ETA, tickets are spoken for *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The ticket is double sided...why is that?


----------



## Disney Addicted

The ticket is double-sided because it came with TWO admissions.  If you check each side they have a different ticket number.

Yeah, this was suppose to come with one ride-all-day-pass.  I haven't heard back either yet.

I just forwarded my prior e-mail and scanned documents to Air Miles again, noting the CNE starts in 10 days and I have not received an answer from my e-mail sent 5 days ago.

In case anyone else wants to send an e-mail, I was told to send it to:
care@airmiles.ca
attention CRG/Jannatta


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The ticket is double sided...why is that?



They're trying to save trees.  Couldn't even print the tickets in colour, lol.
The ticket numbers should be different on the front and back.  The QR code on the eticket will be scanned at the gate, they don't even keep the ticket.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> The ticket is double-sided because it came with TWO admissions.  If you check each side they have a different ticket number.
> 
> Yeah, this was suppose to come with one ride-all-day-pass.  I haven't heard back either yet.



I sure hope these tickets will be valid at the gates and scan properly.  If the weather cooperates, we plan to go opening weekend, I'll post if the tickets work at the gates!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm happy about the back-to-school promo Air Miles is having.  I almost placed an Amazon order yesterday but got lazy.    So glad I didn't as I placed it today instead as order #1.

Orders 2-5 will be *Chapters* (daughter wants books); *Rona* (daughter's ceiling fan literally fell apart 2 nights ago and we need a replacement); *Staples* (always need printer ink); and *Etsy* (I keep promising daughter to download some Paris digital scrapbooking papers so now I will).

If it takes 120 days to receive the 1,000 then they should be credited around January 7 (if I have done the math correctly).  I still need 2,000 air miles (more or less) to order 4 Universal Studio tickets late Jan/early Feb so that will be half of the needed!  200 a month from e-rewards covers the rest and all the rest I collect in between will be bonus miles.  Hopefully the required miles don't go up drastically before I order the tickets.


----------



## kerreyn

All done my orders!  
1 - Old Navy 
2 - Gap
3 - Sephora
4 - Amazon
5 - Hudson's Bay


----------



## oceanwave

I am going to order a Disney park ticket with airmiles. But before I do I just want to make sure that I can still use the ticket to upgrade to an annual pass?  Also is it best to get the 5 day or 7 day ticket?


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> All done my orders!
> 1 - Old Navy
> 2 - Gap
> 3 - Sephora
> 4 - Amazon
> 5 - Hudson's Bay


Nice...I will have three done tonight maybe four.


----------



## kimstang

kerreyn said:


> All done my orders!
> 1 - Old Navy
> 2 - Gap
> 3 - Sephora
> 4 - Amazon
> 5 - Hudson's Bay


I am always unsure if Gap and an Old Navy purchase will count as 2 separate orders. I assume so because they are different stores, but they are the same company and sort of share a website.


----------



## Eveningsong

Silvermist999 said:


> Use the code GAPFRIEND at gapcanada.ca for 40% off plus Free shipping.  Offer valid Aug 7-8.  Normally you need to spend $50 to get free shipping.



There is a second code you can use with the GAPFRIEND for 40% off,  it is GAPBEST for an additional 10% off.

*40% off everything:*

Offer valid from 08/07/18 at 12:01am ET to 08/08/18 at 11:59pm ET online only in Canada. Not valid on GiftCards. Not valid on GiftCards. Qualifying amount applies to merchandise only, not value of gift cards purchased, packaging, applicable taxes or shipping & handling charges. In-store prices may vary and may differ from online prices. Online promotional codes cannot be used on in-store purchases. Offer cannot be combined with any other offers or discounts. Offer is non-transferable and not valid for cash or cash equivalent. No adjustments on previous purchases. Offer subject to change without notice. Enter promo code at checkout or tap to redeem on mobile when available.

*Free shipping:*

Valid on www.gap.ca orders placed online in Canada only from 08/07/18 at 12:01am ET to 08/08/18 at 11:59pm ET and shipped to a single Canadian address. Please allow up to fourteen (14) days for shipments to remote locations. Must enter promo code to receive Free Every Day shipping. If you choose another shipping option, additional charges may apply. No adjustments on previous purchases. Offer is non-transferable and not valid for cash or cash equivalent. Offer subject to change. Delivery time subject to change.

*Extra 10% off everything:*

Offer valid from 08/07/18 at 12:01am ET to 08/08/18 at 11:59pm ET online only in Canada. Not valid on GiftCards. Not valid on GiftCards. Qualifying amount applies to merchandise only, not value of gift cards purchased, packaging, applicable taxes or shipping & handling charges. In-store prices may vary and may differ from online prices. Online promotional codes cannot be used on in-store purchases. Offer cannot be combined with any other offers or discounts except for the 40% off everything and free shipping offer with code GAPFRIEND. Offer is non-transferable and not valid for cash or cash equivalent. No adjustments on previous purchases. Offer subject to change without notice. Enter promo code at checkout or tap to redeem on mobile when available


----------



## Donald - my hero

oceanwave said:


> I am going to order a Disney park ticket with airmiles. But before I do I just want to make sure that I can still use the ticket to upgrade to an annual pass?  Also is it best to get the 5 day or 7 day ticket?


*Yes you can upgrade any ticket media --- Disney LOVES to take more money from us  You will get the value of the tickets and will pay the difference between that and the current gate price of whatever you want to actually have. My thoughts on which is better to redeem for is get the max that you can *afford* in this case the 7 day because if you collect miles the way we do in this household (never buy anything strictly for miles and try for at least 1:1 ratio) they will be FREE. *


----------



## osully

Woohoo! Best AM Shops Promo EVER!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've been meaning to mention @isabellea for helping me out with the July gas promo.  She very kindly did a fill up with my AM number which gave me the 6 that I needed. Thanks again and I owe you one!

and now @Donald - my hero offering up her CNE tickets to someone.  What an awesome group here!


----------



## ottawamom

Ontario flyers are a bit of a bust this week. There are one or two items I might pick up for minimal AM. Will wait and see what my targeted offers have for me.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-9-to-15/all

Foodland Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-august-9-to-15/all

Metro Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-9-to-15/all


Well atleast my Kraft peanut butter is on sale............ come on targeted offers.......
I do need ziploc baggies so maybe Metro for 2 for 7.00=10 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

For those PC Optimum collectors 
Esso is teaming up with PC Optimum.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaws-pc-optimum-esso-1.4573927

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

kimstang said:


> I am always unsure if Gap and an Old Navy purchase will count as 2 separate orders. I assume so because they are different stores, but they are the same company and sort of share a website.



They're separate.  Just make sure after shopping at one to close the window and go to the other via the Air Miles Shops website, not the tab in the top left corner.  

Also, both Gap and Old Navy were 5x Air Miles yesterday, so that was a little bonus.


----------



## oceanwave

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes you can upgrade any ticket media --- Disney LOVES to take more money from us  You will get the value of the tickets and will pay the difference between that and the current gate price of whatever you want to actually have. My thoughts on which is better to redeem for is get the max that you can *afford* in this case the 7 day because if you collect miles the way we do in this household (never buy anything strictly for miles and try for at least 1:1 ratio) they will be FREE. *



Thank you so much for the info.  We are the same way, only buy things we will actually use and need when collecting miles. So it is like a guilt free reward, lol.  I will purchase the 7 day then as it will feel better on the pocket when we pay to upgrade, lol.  

One last question, I have an unused 7 day ticket that I got from airmiles in 2016.  I read somewhere that Disney has changed their policy, so I will now be given the gate price of the ticket in 2016 and not the current gate price.  Is that correct?  Just want to make sure I have my sums correct.


----------



## ottawamom

You are correct. You will get the value of the 2016 ticket. (If it was a Canadian discounted ticket, it will be discounted to the value that was paid at the time.)


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm having trouble with Etsy and the Air Miles Back-to-school promo.  I'm hoping someone has shopped at Etsy through the AirMilesShops and can explain this to me.

My understanding is when I click on the store through the AirMilesShops link, it opens a window to that store and I am suppose to stay in that window tab.  NOT to open another tab.

However when I click on any item in Etsy that I want to add to my cart, it automatically opens another window on me!  Is this going to void back-to-school shopping??


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just wondering if folks would be willing to get me tickets for the Wine Show in Halifax when/if they pop up in the Onyx offers?  Tickets go on sale August 15th so I'm thinking they are likely going to up around then too.  The last few years they've have them and I've only been able to get the two tickets (never thought to ask you guys!).


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well I looked at the Safeway flyer this morning... I am not seeing much AM to earn on groceries... 
I guess it's all back-to-school online shopping, which I really don't think I need to do much of.  The concept of overhauling your wardrobe just "because" of back-to-school has never made sense to me...


----------



## kimstang

kerreyn said:


> They're separate.  Just make sure after shopping at one to close the window and go to the other via the Air Miles Shops website, not the tab in the top left corner.
> 
> Also, both Gap and Old Navy were 5x Air Miles yesterday, so that was a little bonus.


Thank you!


----------



## DilEmma

CNE Tickets
Does anyone want my pair?
Looks like we won’t be in Toronto at the right time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DilEmma said:


> CNE Tickets
> Does anyone want my pair?
> Looks like we won’t be in Toronto at the right time.


I would please!!!!!!!


----------



## oceanwave

ottawamom said:


> You are correct. You will get the value of the 2016 ticket. (If it was a Canadian discounted ticket, it will be discounted to the value that was paid at the time.)



Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Was just popping into share this great online promo -- LOVE THIS COMMUNITY!! Here's a copy of the terms & conditions so we'll have reference. I'm going to start a separate thread to keep it  easier to track. I'll keep an updated list of the stores with offers for the inevitable need to chase down the miles*
> 
> *1 Between August 7 and September 9, 2018, Collectors must make eligible purchases of $20 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction at (i) 5 or more different online stores to qualify for the 1,000 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different online stores to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 2 different online stores to qualify for the 100 Bonus Miles. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. This offer does not apply to purchases made at any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account. *airmilesshops.ca Base Offer: Get 1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile for every $20 CDN that you spend per transaction per online store excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Base offer may vary, click “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice at any time. Collector must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 60 days. **airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided. *



Question does anyone know which air miles online stores are applicable for the following:?
*This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases*


----------



## DilEmma

dancin Disney style said:


> I would please!!!!!!!


Okay great.
Message me your address and I’ll mail them off.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> Question does anyone know which air miles online stores are applicable for the following:?
> *This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases*


*Off the top of my head, none of the stores offer miles on gift cards --other than places that are strictly gift cards like WaySpa, Wagjaj Spafinder. You'd have to gothru the "store info" button on each store to confirm. It's actually a very rare thing to get miles for purchasing gift cards which is why you'll see everyone getting excited when there's an offer in the flyers -- it becomes a chance to triple-dip: buy the card to get miles, use a card that gives you miles for using it and then use the gift card to buy items with miles.*


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Off the top of my head, none of the stores offer miles on gift cards --other than places that are strictly gift cards like WaySpa, Wagjaj Spafinder. You'd have to gothru the "store info" button on each store to confirm. It's actually a very rare thing to get miles for purchasing gift cards which is why you'll see everyone getting excited when there's an offer in the flyers -- it becomes a chance to triple-dip: buy the card to get miles, use a card that gives you miles for using it and then use the gift card to buy items with miles.*


Thank you


----------



## bgula

Eveningsong said:


> Question does anyone know which air miles online stores are applicable for the following:?
> *This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases*



I have seen other places saying that Indigo regularly offers AM for gift cards.  If that is true, then this would qualify.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> All done my orders!
> 1 - Old Navy
> 2 - Gap
> 3 - Sephora
> 4 - Amazon
> 5 - Hudson's Bay



Wow, one day??!!!!  I'm impressed!

I'm at three, Chapters yesterday, Gap and Lowes today.


----------



## kuhltiffany

For those heading to the CNE, you can download free child's admission tickets: https://s3.amazonaws.com/esc-bkt-static/event/CNE+2018/html/Intro-CNE-Kids.html


----------



## Silvermist999

kuhltiffany said:


> For those heading to the CNE, you can download free child's admission tickets: https://s3.amazonaws.com/esc-bkt-static/event/CNE+2018/html/Intro-CNE-Kids.html



Your link is awesome for those who don't get the free CNE pass from their school. My kids both got one with their final report card this year.


----------



## ottawamom

Christopher Robin $5 E-cards (Disney Movie Rewards) are back up on the website.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CNE email, I assume everyone will get it that ordered the onyx cne tickets:

Dear Collector,

We recently noticed that there is a typo on the tickets you received for the order – _Canadian National Exhibition - Admission Package for Two (2)_ – redeemed for 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile.

On the tickets, it says 2016 as the year, however it should have been 2018. Rest assured, we can confirm that these tickets are valid to use for grounds admission on any day of the 2018 CNE.

In addition, the Terms and Conditions on the airmiles.ca included information for a number of CNE products.  The relevant specifics for your _Canadian National Exhibition - Admission Package for Two (2)_ tickets are:

“_Admission Pass for Two: Grounds admission for two (2) people for a single day during the 2018 CNE._

_This reward is non-refundable and has no cash value. No exchanges. No upgrades. Not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.
Valid on available dates only. Babies in arms are free. This policy is at the discretion of the gate superintendent_.”

We hope you enjoy your visit to the 2018 CNE.

Sincerely, 
AIR MILES


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Christopher Robin $5 E-cards (Disney Movie Rewards) are back up on the website.


Snagged one before they disappeared again.  Thanks


----------



## Disney Addicted

Eveningsong said:


> Question does anyone know which air miles online stores are applicable for the following:?
> *This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases*





Donald - my hero said:


> *Off the top of my head, none of the stores offer miles on gift cards --other than places that are strictly gift cards like WaySpa, Wagjaj Spafinder. You'd have to gothru the "store info" button on each store to confirm. It's actually a very rare thing to get miles for purchasing gift cards which is why you'll see everyone getting excited when there's an offer in the flyers -- it becomes a chance to triple-dip: buy the card to get miles, use a card that gives you miles for using it and then use the gift card to buy items with miles.*





bgula said:


> I have seen other places saying that Indigo regularly offers AM for gift cards.  If that is true, then this would qualify.



This is driving me nuts because I also see people online in other places saying their placed their Indigo shop order for gift cards.  I was going to come here and ask if this is correct.  That would make Indigo an easy shop!  I haven't done my order yet as my daughter's book only comes to $9.50 and I need something else to go with it.  I don't want to order something for the sake of needing another $10.50 and I just haven't found anything that would not be a waste of money...  argh (sigh)


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days in the Sun ->>  I just checked and I also received the same e-mail.

This line "In addition, the Terms and Conditions on the airmiles.ca included information for a number of CNE products." bugs me.  Air Miles should never put information for ANOTHER product/ticket redemption in the T&C.  That was very confusing.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Days in the Sun ->>  I just checked and I also received the same e-mail.
> 
> This line "In addition, the Terms and Conditions on the airmiles.ca included information for a number of CNE products." bugs me.  Air Miles should never put information for ANOTHER product/ticket redemption in the T&C.  That was very confusing.



Ya, I interpreted this as someone messed up and we aren't honouring the terms.


----------



## Disney Addicted

After all this, trying to do too many things at the same time, I forgot I was going to post something.  This may be of interest to anyone purchasing gift cards at Shell.  I'm going through my receipts/finances and just discovered this.

On Saturday I needed an Xbox gift card to purchase an e-game.  I had to get gas as well.  My receipt shows not only did I receive a .04 cent discount (totalling $1) on my gas but I received a $1 discount on my $30 Xbox gift card!  (Two $15 gift card purchases).

I'm not sure why I received a discount on the gift card purchase but that's fine by me.


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *what a day in the Duck household!! Our daughter & her wife booked a ridiculously cheap fare on Flair from Hamilton to Halifax early July. They flew out last Saturday without a hitch and said the flight was more than acceptable -- even got upgraded to exit row seats because some foolish family thought if they paid for those seats for their 12 year old ahead of time the kid wouldn't get moved --- sorry folks, money doesn't allow you to break regulations! Coming home however, a completely different story - the type bad movies are fashioned over!!! They ended up spending 11 hours in the Halifax airport, 3 very long delays & one *minor* hour at the end, 2.5 hours on a cramped plane with MANY small crying children ( and 2 exhausted mommies who also sobbed) There was zilch communication with the airline (unless you consider the suggestion on their website to try emailing for help since their call centre was overwhelmed!), the website either showed the flight being cancelled or on time, they gave them a $10 voucher food voucher that wasn't accepted at any of the locations past security (uhm, ok??) promised pizza after the midnight announcement that the fight would leave at 1 -- neither the plane nor the pizza arrived till after 1-- The only way we could see what was happening was watching the airport sites and guessing. Same plane was to head from Hamilton and then turn around -- it showed departing and then delayed 4 times before it finally appeared on the board in Halifax as arriving delayed at midnight. The freak show just got worse when the flight disappeared from all sites at midnight and for an hour there was no idea what happened to it -- At this point none of us were too sure we wanted them to board it to come home!!! Plane eventually arrived and wasn't one of theirs so not enough seats for everyone-- choice of taking next flight was given but the first one with seats isn't till TOMORROW! Or you could get a voucher for travel at a different time and find alternative method to get home! We finally left our house at 2:30 to go pick them up and fell into bed around 5 this morning.*
> 
> *while this was going on I was continuing to set up my new phone since the old one simply died. Got a new Samsung that supports the Samsung Pay App and i was all excited to be able to try out using that for my Airmiles card when we went shopping yesterday. Got my account set up and downloaded the app but i can't get the danged thing to accept my fingerprint or PIN. Contacted the online chat and was told i could simply stop into the store front in the Eaton Centre or try the old uninstall & reinstall. SIGH... Anyone else having any luck with this new trick???*


I don't think it was just Flair that had issues in/out of Halifax on Saturday. My BIL and family were flying AC our of Halifax to herE in Victoria the girls (7&3) were troopers. They got home about 12 hours late. Should have been here about noon and  got home at midnight.


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> This is driving me nuts because I also see people online in other places saying their placed their Indigo shop order for gift cards.  I was going to come here and ask if this is correct.  That would make Indigo an easy shop!  I haven't done my order yet as my daughter's book only comes to $9.50 and I need something else to go with it.  I don't want to order something for the sake of needing another $10.50 and I just haven't found anything that would not be a waste of money...  argh (sigh)


May I suggest the Thomas Kinkade Studio Disney 2019 engagement calendar? Over $10 but if you’re a Disney fan might be something


----------



## osully

Got an email from AM about “Pack To School” with several special offers.

https://packtoschool.airmiles.ca/en...=n59SLvkmB1BsVH25Z05vPhDfLdzDk/A+lsPk4UKoQSU=

I checked for ON. I guess next week and the week after the Sobeys flyers will have the same “Spend $100 Get 100AM” that I have found so awesome for the past few weeks.


----------



## osully

Also tempted to try out Miss Fresh as they are offering 500AM for your first try!


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Got an email from AM about “Pack To School” with several special offers.
> 
> https://packtoschool.airmiles.ca/en/home?ext_cmp=38248_BackToSchool2018-_-Email-Solo-_-_W1-Launch-_-SeeOffers&EmailLogin=n59SLvkmB1BsVH25Z05vPhDfLdzDk/A+lsPk4UKoQSU=
> 
> I checked for ON. I guess next week and the week after the Sobeys flyers will have the same “Spend $100 Get 100AM” that I have found so awesome for the past few weeks.



I just can't get to $100 at Sobey's, hoping this isn't the new norm.

Sobeys in-store offers ended yesterday I believe, haven't been there but there should be new in-store offers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Got an email from AM about “Pack To School” with several special offers.
> 
> https://packtoschool.airmiles.ca/en/home?ext_cmp=38248_BackToSchool2018-_-Email-Solo-_-_W1-Launch-_-SeeOffers&EmailLogin=n59SLvkmB1BsVH25Z05vPhDfLdzDk/A+lsPk4UKoQSU=
> 
> I checked for ON. I guess next week and the week after the Sobeys flyers will have the same “Spend $100 Get 100AM” that I have found so awesome for the past few weeks.


That leaves me out on Sobeys. We leave next Friday for WDW and are gone 10 days. There is almost zero chance that I could spare the time on Thursday night to grocery shop....food is needed at home, DH and oldest DD are staying home.

Correction...I just looked at the dates on those coupons.  I will only be missing the first one.  So I can plan for the other two. I think I will also investigate the Miss Fresh.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> May I suggest the Thomas Kinkade Studio Disney 2019 engagement calendar? Over $10 but if you’re a Disney fan might be something



I'm afraid I could not locate that.  The google images look gorgeous but Indigo/Chapters does not sell it.  In fact, they do not have very many 2019 calendars at all yet.  I wish they did.  That would be an easy solution.

However, thank you!  When I googled the TK calendar Indigo popped up with "Disney Dream Collections Thomas Kinkade Studios Coloring Book" for $11.38.  It looks beautiful.  My daughter loves coloring but if she does not want this, I have two 9 going on 10 year old nieces.  I'm sure I can gift it to one of them this Christmas.

Happily off to place my Indigo shop order #2!

Done!  $20.88 pre-tax.  Thanks again osully!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Aaakkkk I'm so far behind i think i'm first ... just now updated the links to the flyers in the first post and haven't even had a chance to glance at them. So many things to keep track of right now, online shopping, some new promo I haven't even opened and a new phone to continue to struggle with ..*

*Sorry for being behind this week, and no time to give the duck's musings on the flyer offers (look pretty grim based on your comments!)*


----------



## Cinderella6174

Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight for the first part of a 2 part trip where the second part includes DISNEY!!
Our first trip to Animal Kingdom Lodge and just wanted to thank everyone for all their help. I love this group, so positive


----------



## Disney Addicted

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Cinderella6174 said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight for the first part of a 2 part trip where the second part includes DISNEY!!
> Our first trip to Animal Kingdom Lodge and just wanted to thank everyone for all their help. I love this group, so positive



Enjoy, very unique resort!


----------



## tinkerone

A reminders for Elite MasterCard holders to sign up for the new airline lounge program.  It's up and running.


----------



## ottawamom

Still no Load and Go from Rexall for me. Boy! am I being punished. I've tried all the tricks mentioned to get them to give me the L&G back but no luck. Fortunately I have DH account to use but I'd rather have them in mine.


----------



## Disney Addicted

No Load and Go for me either.  I haven't shopped at Rexall's since I stopped receiving offers.


----------



## isabellea

Can you guess my favourite kind of airmiles?!? 

FREE ones!! 

At work we have a chemical/lab products suppliers that gives AM (Cedarlane). Since my boss doesn't have a AM card, he told me to use mine and usually what we buy is always a few hundred dollars if not in the thousands! At 1AM/20$ it can go up quickly! Unfortunately, they are sometimes more expensive than other distributors so I only order from them when it's the only or best price. Also, last night DH ordered for more than 900$ of Dymo printer on Amazon for work and he used my AM account at airmilesshops but his work Amex card! Woohoo!


----------



## Disney Addicted

The multipliers...  I shopped at Indigo yesterday and Rona today.  Indigo had 3x multiplier and Rona 2x.

So for Indigo I get 1 base mile and 3 bonus?   Rona is 3 base miles ($74.99 for that ceiling fan) and 6 bonus?  Is that correct?


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> The multipliers...  I shopped at Indigo yesterday and Rona today.  Indigo had 3x multiplier and Rona 2x.
> 
> So for Indigo I get 1 base mile and 3 bonus?   Rona is 3 base miles ($74.99 for that ceiling fan) and 6 bonus?  Is that correct?



For a 3X multiplier, you get a total of 3 AM per 20$ (1 base AM + 2 bonus AM) and for 2X you get 1 base + 1 bonus AM. For your Rona order you would get 3 base AM + 3 bonus AM for a total of 6 AM.


----------



## TD1516

Does anyone know the following?

How long does it take to receive a ticket from Air Miles after ordering it?

I am pretty sure that I read awhile back that we can upgrade our air miles ticket to hopper...??

Is this done online after I attach my ticket to the reservation?

Also what would be the cost?  Would it be $75 american the current difference?

Thanks!!


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm afraid I could not locate that.  The google images look gorgeous but Indigo/Chapters does not sell it.  In fact, they do not have very many 2019 calendars at all yet.  I wish they did.  That would be an easy solution.
> 
> However, thank you!  When I googled the TK calendar Indigo popped up with "Disney Dream Collections Thomas Kinkade Studios Coloring Book" for $11.38.  It looks beautiful.  My daughter loves coloring but if she does not want this, I have two 9 going on 10 year old nieces.  I'm sure I can gift it to one of them this Christmas.
> 
> Happily off to place my Indigo shop order #2!
> 
> Done!  $20.88 pre-tax.  Thanks again osully!


Lovely! Sorry, I actually made a mistake. I ordered mine on Amazon for $18.99. I love the Thomas Kinkade Studio calendars!


----------



## osully

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know the following?
> 
> How long does it take to receive a ticket from Air Miles after ordering it?
> 
> I am pretty sure that I read awhile back that we can upgrade our air miles ticket to hopper...??
> 
> Is this done online after I attach my ticket to the reservation?
> 
> Also what would be the cost?  Would it be $75 american the current difference?
> 
> Thanks!!


About a week after you order but don’t rely on what people say on here if you are cutting it close. They typically send them out via UPS or something that is fairly quick and needs a signature.


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> For a 3X multiplier, you get a total of 3 AM per 20$ (1 base AM + 2 bonus AM) and for 2X you get 1 base + 1 bonus AM. For your Rona order you would get 3 base AM + 3 bonus AM for a total of 6 AM.



Thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Load N Go
spend 60.00 get 60 airmiles 
Aug 10-16.
I'll wait and see if an email comes out Monday.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Looks like Rexall personal threshold spend offers start today not Monday. I will be shopping tomorrow to get giftcard as well. 

Also, I see the Pack to School Rexall Beauty offer on the airmiles app for Monday.  I would guess that it will combine with the threshold spend.


----------



## oceanwave

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know the following?
> 
> How long does it take to receive a ticket from Air Miles after ordering it?
> 
> I am pretty sure that I read awhile back that we can upgrade our air miles ticket to hopper...??
> 
> Is this done online after I attach my ticket to the reservation?
> 
> Also what would be the cost?  Would it be $75 american the current difference?
> 
> Thanks!!



I ordered a ticket Wednesday morning and it arrived today.  

Yes you can upgrade to a park hopper, but I believe you have to do this in person once your at Disney.


----------



## damo

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know the following?
> 
> How long does it take to receive a ticket from Air Miles after ordering it?
> 
> I am pretty sure that I read awhile back that we can upgrade our air miles ticket to hopper...??
> 
> Is this done online after I attach my ticket to the reservation?
> 
> Also what would be the cost?  Would it be $75 american the current difference?
> 
> Thanks!!



Daughter ordered hers on Monday and got it Thursday.  I ordered Wednesday and got it Friday.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I redeemed for my car rental.  An econo from the 17th to 27th was 2730 miles with earn 100 attached to it and the taxes are $88.  This is Alamo which is my preferred company.  Very rarely do I not get a free upgrade of one or two categories which I'm also hoping for this time.  I had watched the required miles bounce up and down for a couple of weeks.  It was fairly static around 3000-3100 most of the time.  I was also watching the Alamo site to just do a cash rental.  If the price had been under $200(best I've seen was $257) I would have saved my miles and just paid OOP because the taxes on the AM rental were $97. Anyway, as the Alamo prices started to drop so did the AM.  Of course (always my luck) a couple of hours after I booked the AM dropped another 150...why I looked again I'll never know.  After mentioning it to my DD she said that perhaps it was the tracking cookies.  So I think that it might be wise to clear the cookies or use an incognito window before booking.

No matter what I'm happy with getting the rental with my miles. My DD really likes the WDW buses but I reminded her that it's been about 5 years since we were there during the summer and in the heat it will be really nice to have our own ride when ever, where ever. No smelly sticky people to ride with and always a seat. She agreed very quickly.


----------



## mkmommy

tinkerone said:


> A reminders for Elite MasterCard holders to sign up for the new airline lounge program.  It's up and running.


Can you please remind me how to do this and how to use the lounges.  Flight in September that it might be useful.  I know I have used the lounges in the past but for the life of me I can’t remember, is it is a membership card I should have in my pile of cards


----------



## tinkerone

mkmommy said:


> Can you please remind me how to do this and how to use the lounges.  Flight in September that it might be useful.  I know I have used the lounges in the past but for the life of me I can’t remember, is it is a membership card I should have in my pile of cards


Here's the link.  https://airport.mastercard.com/
Once you open the link, go to Create your Account and it will walk you through the set up.  You can download the app on your devices so you have it with you at all times.  You no longer need a separate membership card, you simply present your Mastercard before entering.  Very easy and nice that I no longer have to 'find' my membership card, after all, I only used it a few times a year and I didn't want to carry it all the time.  
Its actually a very good app an gives all the information you need.  Enjoy.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My Amazon (Aug 8) and Indigo (Aug 9) shops are showing the base miles credited today.

Also I received the SamsungPay 50 miles for signing up!  For some odd reason they gave it to me twice.  100 miles total.

I just checked my husband's air miles account.  He also received the 50 Samsung Pay twice.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> My Amazon (Aug 8) and Indigo (Aug 9) shops are showing the base miles credited today.
> 
> Also I received the SamsungPay 50 miles for signing up!  For some odd reason they gave it to me twice.  100 miles total.



Also got the Samsung Pay twice. But still no airmileshop points for me! My Gap order did finally ship though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> My Amazon (Aug 8) and Indigo (Aug 9) shops are showing the base miles credited today.
> 
> Also I received the SamsungPay 50 miles for signing up!  For some odd reason they gave it to me twice.  100 miles total.


*YUP! me too for the two postings, i was just coming in to share the screenshot and mention that while the posting date is August 10th I linked my account the first day of the promo, July 30th, before i had a compatible phone. NOW, i still can't get the app to load to said phone and i've given up trying!! I was using Max (the mighty mixer bought with miles  ) and my right hand was greasy so i figured i would add the other index fingerprint as well but after i did that the app wouldn't work. I even spent an hour at the Samsung store Thursday and THEY couldn't figure it out *

**


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I redeemed for my car rental.  An econo from the 17th to 27th was 2730 miles with earn 100 attached to it and the taxes are $88.  This is Alamo which is my preferred company.  Very rarely do I not get a free upgrade of one or two categories which I'm also hoping for this time.  I had watched the required miles bounce up and down for a couple of weeks.  It was fairly static around 3000-3100 most of the time.  I was also watching the Alamo site to just do a cash rental.  If the price had been under $200(best I've seen was $257) I would have saved my miles and just paid OOP because the taxes on the AM rental were $97. Anyway, as the Alamo prices started to drop so did the AM.  Of course (always my luck) a couple of hours after I booked the AM dropped another 150...why I looked again I'll never know.  After mentioning it to my DD she said that perhaps it was the tracking cookies.  So I think that it might be wise to clear the cookies or use an incognito window before booking.
> 
> No matter what I'm happy with getting the rental with my miles. My DD really likes the WDW buses but I reminded her that it's been about 5 years since we were there during the summer and in the heat it will be really nice to have our own ride when ever, where ever. No smelly sticky people to ride with and always a seat. She agreed very quickly.


*My suggestion is the print off all your paperwork for the rental and stick it in your "OMG don't lose this crap" pile. Last trip we pieced together 2 rentals because it was cheaper than one longer one and when we went in to pick up the second car i discovered i had brought the wrong paper with us. No problem, they had the reservation but the price that appeared on her bottom line was about triple what i expected. She said she had no record of us pre-paying so was charging us full pop, walk-up rate. NOPE, got out of the line, called Airmiles and had them forward an email with the info, got back into line and "suddenly" she was able to find that we had in fact paid for the rental. For our trip to the Soo next month i've got the email tucked into a file on my phone!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! me too for the two postings, i was just coming in to share the screenshot and mention that while the posting date is August 10th I linked my account the first day of the promo, July 30th, before i had a compatible phone. NOW, i still can't get the app to load to said phone and i've given up trying!! I was using Max (the mighty mixer bought with miles  ) and my right hand was greasy so i figured i would add the other index fingerprint as well but after i did that the app wouldn't work. I even spent an hour at the Samsung store Thursday and THEY couldn't figure it out *
> 
> *View attachment 343056*





Disney Addicted said:


> My Amazon (Aug 8) and Indigo (Aug 9) shops are showing the base miles credited today.
> 
> Also I received the SamsungPay 50 miles for signing up!  For some odd reason they gave it to me twice.  100 miles total.
> 
> I just checked my husband's air miles account.  He also received the 50 Samsung Pay twice.





hdrolfe said:


> Also got the Samsung Pay twice. But still no airmileshop points for me! My Gap order did finally ship though.


I didn't even get it once  .  Maybe I did something wrong.  I have used the airmiles card through the Samsung site twice so not sure what happened.


----------



## alohamom

The Samsung Pay posted twice for me too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> I just checked my AirMiles and I was credited twice (2 x 50am) for the Samsung Pay promo.
> 
> Did that happen to anyone else?
> 
> Was it supposed to?


*Yup, check up there,*
* *
* 3 of us already received double .. no idea why, but i'm not complaining *

**ETA at this point it's actually back a page, not just above


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wednesday flyer updates & musings by The Duck (please tell me I'm not the only one who gets excited by this  ) Side note: AAKKK the thread title this week  hee-hee*
> 
> *Seems like most of the Sobey's flyers have already been studied & discussed so is there any need for me to add my thoughts? Haven't seen much posting by @marchingstar lately (almost like a new baby takes time!) BUT if you're reading this before Friday ... Diapers are part of the Blue Friday offerings: buy 3 of the "giga-pack" for $19.99 get 100 AM and that will take you just past the 1/2 way mark for the $100 threshold!*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
> 
> *Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW don't get excited but the flyer screams 50 AM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 of those are for buying $25 worth of Pespico products *



haha, I’m obviously waaaaaaay behind on this thread. baby has kept me super busy, and excited grandparents even moreso. i’ve kinda been slacking on airmiles lately, but i really should get back to the hunt. 

i’m sure i’ll see posts about it while i’m catching up, but i just saw 5 airmilesshops= 1000 miles! not too shabby, and an easy way to get back to collecting. 

i hope your summer is going well, duck! and that everyone is keeping as cool as possible.


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip to Sobeys to pick up my Kraft Peanut butter and Tetley tea,,
picked up a few things.
I came home and realized I am missing 20 airmiles,,I'll go back tomorrow.
Nothing noteworthy for airmiles while walking around the store.
Sobeys,Foodland and Metro need some type of summer special!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm so disappointed with Etsy as an AirMilesShop right now.  Three days since this Back-to-School promo started I have tried placing an order with Etsy.  Tonight I sat down and finally got everything (digital scrapbook pages, etc) into my cart.  I suddenly realized instead of asking for ONE payment of $28, it was splitting my items into FOUR payments.  None of which would meet the $20 minimum requirement for the Back-to-School promo.

A lady from Etsy phoned back and basically explained this is the way the programmers set up Etsy and she cannot help put my orders into one payment.  (I really dislike lazy programmers by the way).

What use is Etsy as an AirMileShop then?  Needless to say, I did not place my order.  A couple of items my daughter wanted I just will not be able to order.  I'll have to spend more time sorting through the digital collections and seeing what we can substitute that will combine into one payment.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Quick trip to Sobeys to pick up my Kraft Peanut butter and Tetley tea,,
> picked up a few things.
> I came home and realized I am missing 20 airmiles,,I'll go back tomorrow.
> Nothing noteworthy for airmiles while walking around the store.
> Sobeys,Foodland and Metro need some type of summer special!
> Hugs Mel



Ugh.  That's too bad.  I hate coming home and finding out the miles were messed up on my receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

Today I shopped at Sobeys to pick up things for family dinner tomorrow.  I wasn't really shopping for AM. I got a whopping 7AM. That was only because we picked up some Dr. Pepper licorice. The flyer says 1280AM in this weeks store but I certainly never saw a tag for more than 5AM. That's a lot of shopping to get to 1280.

Having completed the Back to School promotion I'm not too worried about the lack of AM in store these days. Things better pick up again soon though. I want my L&G back from Rexall.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *My suggestion is the print off all your paperwork for the rental and stick it in your "OMG don't lose this crap" pile. Last trip we pieced together 2 rentals because it was cheaper than one longer one and when we went in to pick up the second car i discovered i had brought the wrong paper with us. No problem, they had the reservation but the price that appeared on her bottom line was about triple what i expected. She said she had no record of us pre-paying so was charging us full pop, walk-up rate. NOPE, got out of the line, called Airmiles and had them forward an email with the info, got back into line and "suddenly" she was able to find that we had in fact paid for the rental. For our trip to the Soo next month i've got the email tucked into a file on my phone!*


  LOL....I have one of those piles too.
I've got the confirmation on my phone but I've also got it printed on paper.  I'm old school like that.  I have everything printed on paper.....my hotel res, my airline res, car rental, some vouchers I bought from Groupon.

I remembered you saying before that you had multiple car ressies.  I played around with it and never really found any significant savings.  I think about 100 miles was about all.  Not really worth the time/trouble.  Even if I took the car from the airport, kept it a few days, returned to the CCC and then took another car the night before flying home so that we could drive to the airport the savings was only 400ish miles.  Not really worth the time/trouble either.


----------



## osully

Horrible Sobeys for me too this week. 

And yeah I got Samsung twice too. Hope they don't take the extra back!


----------



## bababear_50

How do I book a room at a hotel through the airmiles site without using points? 

Thanks Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> How do I book a room at a hotel through the airmiles site without using points?
> 
> Thanks Mel


*You book thru the Airmiles Travel Hub ... you'll earn miles, in fact right now there is a big bonus offer going on. You need to pay up-front and the miles will post about a week after you stay at the hotel.*

*Airmiles Travel Hub*


----------



## Aladora

So, here is a Rexall AM question. 

In my Airmiles app, I have both the S$60/G60 (on almost anything in the store) as well as S$40/G60 (on beauty products). If I buy $40 worth of beauty products plus another $20 of other stuff, I should get both, right?

I can probably find $40 of makeup and other beauty stuff but I need to get some blister bandaids, moleskin and other stuff for our WDW trip (NEXT SUNDAY!!!) but I don’t think I need $60 of beauty plus the other stuff. 

I *think* it should work?


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *You book thru the Airmiles Travel Hub ... you'll earn miles, in fact right now there is a big bonus offer going on. You need to pay up-front and the miles will post about a week after you stay at the hotel.*
> 
> *Airmiles Travel Hub*



Thanks Hon
Thinking of getting away for a day or so,
I appreciate your help---I looked everywhere on the airmiles web site and couldn't find it.
Thanks again
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> So, here is a Rexall AM question.
> 
> In my Airmiles app, I have both the S$60/G60 (on almost anything in the store) as well as S$40/G60 (on beauty products). If I buy $40 worth of beauty products plus another $20 of other stuff, I should get both, right?
> 
> I can probably find $40 of makeup and other beauty stuff but I need to get some blister bandaids, moleskin and other stuff for our WDW trip (NEXT SUNDAY!!!) but I don’t think I need $60 of beauty plus the other stuff.
> 
> I *think* it should work?


*Correct, they are 2 separate offers that should stack no problem .. the one for beauty products is only good tomorrow and if you look closely at the included items you might be surprised because it is actually their Head-to-Toe event so it covers a LOT! Made the image as big as possible so you can read the deets (who am i kidding -- have no idea why it's massive  ) There are also several items you've mentioned that have bonus miles - bandaids for one*


----------



## Eveningsong

osully said:


> Also tempted to try out Miss Fresh as they are offering 500AM for your first try!



If you haven't already signed up Miss Fresh is on Groupon.  Groupon is an airmiles online shop.


----------



## osully

Eveningsong said:


> If you haven't already signed up Miss Fresh is on Groupon.  Groupon is an airmiles online shop.


Oh thank you!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> How do I book a room at a hotel through the airmiles site without using points?
> 
> Thanks Mel





Donald - my hero said:


> *You book thru the Airmiles Travel Hub ... you'll earn miles, in fact right now there is a big bonus offer going on. You need to pay up-front and the miles will post about a week after you stay at the hotel.*
> 
> *Airmiles Travel Hub*


Check the new Pack to School promo...there is a coupon there for the Travel Hub.  I didn't read it, so I don't know the details.  If I remember correctly it doesn't actually say Travel Hub, just something about hotel bookings.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Some people might be able to triple dip at Rexall today with personal offers and beauty offer:

Rexall weekly coupon Monday to Thursday 80am wus $50:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...=email&utm_campaign=aug13-80bonusairmiles-PPD


----------



## tinkerone

As to the Samsung offer, does anyone know how long the offer ran for?  I just went into my Samsung account and my airmiles number was not listed so I just put it in again.  Wondering if I have now missed the end by date.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

alohamom said:


> The Samsung Pay posted twice for me too!



Ditto. At first I had no idea what these were even for! Lol.


----------



## Aladora

Days In the Sun said:


> Some people might be able to triple dip at Rexall today with personal offers and beauty offer:
> 
> Rexall weekly coupon Monday to Thursday 80am wus $50:
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...=email&utm_campaign=aug13-80bonusairmiles-PPD



Ooooooh, this might make today's Rexall shop REALLY good!


----------



## bababear_50

Triple dipping all the way to Rexall today!

It worked for me 203 airmiles.

Hugs Mel

Head to toe Beauty event
I don"t do make-up
so here is what I got
facial wipes
cornstarch baby powder
Colgate mouthwash
Hand cream
Neutrogena facial wash
Colgate toothpaste
Epsom salts


----------



## ottawamom

Off to do my Rexall shop now (DH account unfortunately because I still don't have L&G)


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> As to the Samsung offer, does anyone know how long the offer ran for?  I just went into my Samsung account and my airmiles number was not listed so I just put it in again.  Wondering if I have now missed the end by date.


*No, you haven't missed the end date -- it runs until December 31st. You need to make sure you "lock" your AM number into your Samsung account by clicking the little tiny lock beside the field you enter you AM number into.*
*go from this little guy*
**
*and make it look like this by simply clicking on it (took me a couple of days to figure that out  )*


----------



## kimbert

I just tried the Miss Fresh. So... while Groupon has a deal right now, and Groupon is a store on AirmilesShops.ca... When you enter the code you get on the groupon to cover the payment of your first Miss Fresh... it works. Then... you click the spot to get your bonus 500 Air Miles... and they conveniently tell you that earning your bonus miles means that over-rides the coupon code you just applied. You do still get a deal (my $66 order was reduced by $40 to $26) but I had just paid $29 on Groupon so that this order would be "free" through the Miss Fresh website. So... beware - you too could lose out on your $29 spent at Groupon (as the terms state you also need to be a "new customer" to redeem the groupon).
Still going to try it because $26 for 500 bonus miles on trying something that intrigued me anyway is a good buy.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. I was able to use the spend $50 (email coupon) and my L&G, the $40 Cosmetics one didn't work even though I have $40 in shampoo. The on duty manager manually added the 60AM I was missing so it's all good in the end. 

Thought I would post in case others also run into difficulty.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimbert said:


> I just tried the Miss Fresh. So... while Groupon has a deal right now, and Groupon is a store on AirmilesShops.ca... When you enter the code you get on the groupon to cover the payment of your first Miss Fresh... it works. Then... you click the spot to get your bonus 500 Air Miles... and they conveniently tell you that earning your bonus miles means that over-rides the coupon code you just applied. You do still get a deal (my $66 order was reduced by $40 to $26) but I had just paid $29 on Groupon so that this order would be "free" through the Miss Fresh website. So... beware - you too could lose out on your $29 spent at Groupon (as the terms state you also need to be a "new customer" to redeem the groupon).
> Still going to try it because $26 for 500 bonus miles on trying something that intrigued me anyway is a good buy.



That's too bad you couldn't use the Groupon.  How did you get the $40 off?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Triple dipping all the way to Rexall today!
> 
> It worked for me 203 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Head to toe Beauty event
> I don"t do make-up
> so here is what I got
> facial wipes
> cornstarch baby powder
> Colgate mouthwash
> Hand cream
> Neutrogena facial wash
> Colgate toothpaste
> Epsom salts


Yep....worked for me too. Spent $67 and earned 203 miles.  I was going to just pass on it as the only thing that I actually needed was a bottle of sunscreen but my DD wanted some arnica cream so off we went. It took a little digging to come up with the $40 on beauty products but we found some good stuff in the clearance that we both use daily.  Didn’t need them now but will get used in time.


----------



## kerreyn

Me too - spent $62.85 before tax, and earned 220AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I walked into my favourite Rexall (after working up the courage to drive the new car -- hubby's out west so i have it here, might as well use it!) and there were 2 customers arguing with 2 cashiers over the AM  promo and i was concerned i had wasted my nerves. Took a deep breath and wander around clutching numerous coupons for products, new phone with multiple apps open and a flyer spread wide. Eventually finished up putting together 2 sales -- easy to do since i needed a new mouth guard and that alone is $41 -- and the cashier who knows the programme (and me) the best waved me over to her till with a stage whisper "hope you're not in a hurry our system isn't working properly today"*

*SO -- 2 transactions (eventually) went thru*
*1st one -**pre:tax cost of $55.91 and used the following offers:*

*email coupon for spend $50 get 80 AM*
*Flyer Head-to-Toe offer for 60 AM*
*Bunch of LnG offers for 17 AM*
*Survey coupon to take off $5.00*
*2nd one - pre:tax cost of $61 and used the following offers:*

*email coupon for spend $50 get 80 AM*
*Flyer Head - to Toe offer for 60 AM*
*LnG threshold spend $60 get 60 AM*
*Total pretax cost (after the $5 coupon came off) $112.85 and snagged a total of 374 AM, not 1/2 bad *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, you haven't missed the end date -- it runs until December 31st. You need to make sure you "lock" your AM number into your Samsung account by clicking the little tiny lock beside the field you enter you AM number into.*
> *go from this little guy*
> *View attachment 343439*
> *and make it look like this by simply clicking on it (took me a couple of days to figure that out  )*
> View attachment 343440


Thank you!  I didn't lock my account, didn't know this even existed.  Hopefully I now have it all done.


----------



## bgula

OKay, before I try to sign up for this Samsung Pay, can someone tell me what it is?  All I know is that my son has a Samsung phone - is that a prerequisite?  When you sign up for this, what does it subscribe you to?  I'm lost on this.  Even if I never use it, I wouldn't mind the 50 AM as long as it doesn't sign me up for something I really don't want.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> OKay, before I try to sign up for this Samsung Pay, can someone tell me what it is?  All I know is that my son has a Samsung phone - is that a prerequisite?  When you sign up for this, what does it subscribe you to?  I'm lost on this.  Even if I never use it, I wouldn't mind the 50 AM as long as it doesn't sign me up for something I really don't want.


*All you're doing is actually creating an account with Samsung .. period. You don't need any Samsung product, ever.  IF you have one of the phones that supports the Samsung Pay APP you can then download it and then *attempt* to use that as a way to show your AM card to get an extra 5 AM up to 25/week. I can't get the app to load on my supported phone and those who are able have been reporting very little luck with getting stores to actually scanning it.*

*Just go to this site and read up on the deets*
*Samsung Pay*

*and here's the actual answer from the above link explaining that it really has zilch to do with the actual APP -- the whole name of this promo is mildly confusing *
*If I already loaded my AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay before July 30, 2018 will I still get the 50 Miles?*
*You do not get the 50 Reward Miles for adding your AIR MILES Card in Samsung Pay, you get the Miles for linking your Collector Number to your Samsung Account. To get your Miles, link your AIR MILES Collector Number to your Samsung Account*


----------



## kimbert

Disney Addicted said:


> That's too bad you couldn't use the Groupon.  How did you get the $40 off?



So the good news is, that Groupon terms say complete refunds are available within 3 days of ordering this deal. So I just live chatted and got my refund.

The $40 off happened after I added my Air Miles number. First, I clicked the area where I was going to put in my AM number, and that did a pop-up asking if I wanted to use this code, (which said it would void other codes, which I didn't know what that meant exactly as to me, entering my AM number wasn't a code, so I clicked yes) then quickly understood it meant it removed my Groupon coupon code, and returned my order from $0 to $66. Then I typed in my AM number, and it added a $40 discount code. I only hope it also provides the 500 AM too!


----------



## osully

Weird. Is there any auto renew or anything to watch out for with Miss Fresh? $60 for 500AM seems suspiciously high!


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> Weird. Is there any auto renew or anything to watch out for with Miss Fresh? $60 for 500AM seems suspiciously high!



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bababear_50

Booked a Hotel room through the airmiles HUB for one night.
I will get 130 airmiles for booking and an extra 100 for it being the first time I've booked through them.
 I was aiming for higher airmiles hotel but the sons wanted the Hotel that gives them warm chocolate chip cookies and has a Spa and an outdoor hot tub,.
What's a mom to do. lol
Thanks for the Link Jacqueline.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

Went to Rexall yesterday to triple dip.

Spent $61.70 pre tax and ended up with 211 AM, although the s$40, g60 for beauty didn't work so the cashier gave them to me manually. Sadly, they didn't have my makeup in stock so I grabbed a few other things to get to the min spend.


----------



## osully

Hoping for some good deals at Sobeys and good AM offers. As there is supposed to be a Spend $100 get 100AM coupon for Ontario in the flyer.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok, I'm online with airmiles right now regarding my missing 600 airmiles from Shop the Block. Can anyone quickly link me to the page where that coupon would be for the Sobeys 150 airmiles bonus for buying that 150$ gift card? It was for buying up to 4, and it was the same weekend as the Sobeys flyer promotion...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Ok, I'm online with airmiles right now regarding my missing 600 airmiles from Shop the Block. Can anyone quickly link me to the page where that coupon would be for the Sobeys 150 airmiles bonus for buying that 150$ gift card? It was for buying up to 4, and it was the same weekend as the Sobeys flyer promotion...


*On it give me about 30 seconds@*
*Here you go .. sorry for the size!*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If the agent is wanting the direct link for the coupon it's here*
*Sobey's gift card coupon*

*I can also find the flyer link if they want that as well!!*

*Link for the Sobey's flyer from that week:*

* Sobey's ON flyer March 15 - 21*


----------



## Spotthecat

Thank you so much! And what was the one for the shops at airmilesshops?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Thank you so much! And what was the one for the shops at airmilesshops?



*Not a problem -- the link for ALL of the coupons is here*
*ALL  Mega Miles coupons sorted by region*

*Airmiles Shop coupon*

*AND if anyone else is having trouble chasing down miles the deadline for BOTH online shopping and the ENTIRE promo have passed now*
*Online was June June 26th since that deadline is 90 days NOT 120*
*Entire promo was August 10th*

*here's the link to that entire thread where you'll find links to just about anything you might need *
*Thread dedicated to Mega Miles 2018*


----------



## Spotthecat

Gah, do you know how many pages I went back in this thread to try to find this stuff? Lol. A whole other thread...and we last talked about it in june. No wonder I was way off. Maybe we can put links in the first post to the threads for major promotions like this? Cause I tried searching, and just got way too many hits, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Gah, do you know how many pages I went back in this thread to try to find this stuff? Lol. A whole other thread...and we last talked about it in june. No wonder I was way off. Maybe we can put links in the first post to the threads for major promotions like this? Cause I tried searching, and just got way too many hits, lol.


*Are you asking for me to put the link to the title of the other threads in the first post HERE? That's not a problem. *

*BTW -- i found it by typing "Mega Miles" in the search bar and clicking "search titles only" *


----------



## Spotthecat

Thanks again!

Well, that was a lovely hour spent chatting with "Michael" on Live Chat. Got credit for the 600 airmiles from Sobeys, and the 50 for airmiles shops for the same promotion. AND he was able to also credit my husband's card - so now he's Onyx, lol. 1300 airmiles for one hour of my time I'll never get back...

I also found out that you cannot use the personal shopper service to book hotels stays - that's only for tangible rewards or tickets. I'll have to go through the travel agent/gift certificate route and see if hotel + passes = vacation as I already have the flights.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My AM account is a thing of beauty today -- this is what my Rexall postings used to look like almost every week before they went to LnG offers. Also have confirmation of 3 of my online shops and the double Samsung Pay*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline
You are very kind taking your time and energy to look up information and post links for people Jacquline,,
BIG thanks and Hugs to you
We all appreciate you!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Aww thanks for your kind words Mel -- i enjoy doing this -- keeps me out of trouble -- but it does take a bit of time & patience to dig up the info to keep us all up-to-date!*


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> Booked a Hotel room through the airmiles HUB for one night.
> I will get 130 airmiles for booking and an extra 100 for it being the first time I've booked through them.
> I was aiming for higher airmiles hotel but the sons wanted the Hotel that gives them warm chocolate chip cookies and has a Spa and an outdoor hot tub,.
> What's a mom to do. lol
> Thanks for the Link Jacqueline.
> Hugs Mel


mmm Doubletree chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ottawamom

Remember how I was complaining that the UPS delivery people just drop the package at the door and don't even have the decency to ring the doorbell before walking away. I was just proven wrong when my doorbell rang as I was reading the latest posts here. Got to the door and the delivery guy was at the end of the driveway but he did ring my doorbell. 

Did you get to the bottom of your Body Shop issue Mel?


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> mmm Doubletree chocolate chip cookies



Lol those Doubletree chocolate chip cookies gave it away eh?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Remember how I was complaining that the UPS delivery people just drop the package at the door and don't even have the decency to ring the doorbell before walking away. I was just proven wrong when my doorbell rang as I was reading the latest posts here. Got to the door and the delivery guy was at the end of the driveway but he did ring my doorbell.
> 
> Did you get to the bottom of your Body Shop issue Mel?



Hi Hon Yes I did
They kindly rang the doorbell and hand delivered it to me today.
It was worried that I would be out of luck but Purolator came through for me.
I'm glad you got your package too!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just for reference, Hampton Inn and Holiday Inn Express both have cookies at check-in too.


----------



## kimstang

For the back to school shopping event, I believe Wagjag would count as a purchase. I read the fine print and it seems only hotel and travel would not count. Any opinions on this? Thanks


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> Just for reference, Hampton Inn and Holiday Inn Express both have cookies at check-in too.


Only some. Definitely not all of them, but all Doubletree hotels offer this. We have been to many Hampton Inns and never received cookies and only about a quarter of the Holiday Inn Expresses we have been to give cookies. Another pace that offers them is Country Inns


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't realize that they all don't. All the ones we've stayed at do (but we don't travel a huge amount). Nothing like a good cookie at the end of a long trip.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Lol those Doubletree chocolate chip cookies gave it away eh?
> Hugs Mel


I think you mentioned Niagara Falls at some point.  If that's the one you're going to you can forget about the cookies.  Now....it's been a year since I was there last so there is always a chance that they started offering them but in my previous 5 stays there,,,,no cookies   They also cut the free parking for status members. 



ottawamom said:


> Just for reference, Hampton Inn and Holiday Inn Express both have cookies at check-in too.


I travel a lot on weekends and almost exclusively stay at Hilton corp hotels.  More stays at Hampton Inns than I can count and never once have I seen cookies there except the ones you have to pay for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Putting this here & in the online promo thread since it's so short-lived*
*3 days only 10X on Lenovo Purchases*


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> I didn't realize that they all don't. All the ones we've stayed at do (but we don't travel a huge amount). Nothing like a good cookie at the end of a long trip.


Agreed


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did someone say cookies???? Once the kitchen cools down a bit i think i might need to make some fresh chocolate chip cookies to turn into ice cream sammies as a treat just for ME*
*



*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aww thanks for your kind words Mel -- i enjoy doing this -- keeps me out of trouble -- but it does take a bit of time & patience to dig up the info to keep us all up-to-date!*



I was amazed how quickly you were able to help her out!  By the way, I always figured you have a great memory or organization skills (or both!) to keep putting links up for everyone so quickly all the time.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Did someone say cookies???? Once the kitchen cools down a bit i think i might need to make some fresh chocolate chip cookies to turn into ice cream sammies as a treat just for ME*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL - it must be a day to think about cookies.  My daughter has asked me three times today to make sure I purchase chocolate chips so she can bake cookies this week.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I think you mentioned Niagara Falls at some point.  If that's the one you're going to you can forget about the cookies.  Now....it's been a year since I was there last so there is always a chance that they started offering them but in my previous 5 stays there,,,,no cookies   They also cut the free parking for status members.
> 
> 
> I travel a lot on weekends and almost exclusively stay at Hilton corp hotels.  More stays at Hampton Inns than I can count and never once have I seen cookies there except the ones you have to pay for.



Hi Hon
I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
https://niagarafallshilton.com/

I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.

So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
I like the free hot breakfast idea
free complimentary parking
indoor pool/sauna


Hmmm upon further investigation
DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.

Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
Permanently closed.
Good to know
 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4

Hugs to you Mel


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
> My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
> I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
> I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
> https://niagarafallshilton.com/
> 
> I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.
> 
> So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
> https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
> I like the free hot breakfast idea
> free complimentary parking
> indoor pool/sauna
> 
> 
> Hmmm upon further investigation
> DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
> DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.
> 
> Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
> Permanently closed.
> Good to know
> 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4
> 
> Hugs to you Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
> My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
> I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
> I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
> https://niagarafallshilton.com/
> 
> I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.
> 
> So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
> https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
> I like the free hot breakfast idea
> free complimentary parking
> indoor pool/sauna
> 
> 
> Hmmm upon further investigation
> DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
> DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.
> 
> Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
> Permanently closed.
> Good to know
> 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4
> 
> Hugs to you Mel


Clifton Victoria Inn is definitely not a Hilton. I love the Hilton Niagara Falls north tower too. Can't wait to check out the new pool area. The Embassy Suites is a Hilton brand too. You get a breakfast buffet with made to order omelets and an evening reception. All rooms have a seperate sitting area. The Niagara Falls Embassy's evening reception is not as good as others because it is so busy I assume. You do get a couple of free alcoholic drinks included. Anyways I love my Hilton Brand hotels lol.


----------



## kimstang

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
> My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
> I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
> I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
> https://niagarafallshilton.com/
> 
> I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.
> 
> So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
> https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
> I like the free hot breakfast idea
> free complimentary parking
> indoor pool/sauna
> 
> 
> Hmmm upon further investigation
> DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
> DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.
> 
> Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
> Permanently closed.
> Good to know
> 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4
> 
> Hugs to you Mel


Oh one more thing. If you were to ever book at Hilton Niagara or Doubletree Niagara check out their websites. They both have loyalty offers, much cheaper than there listed rates.


----------



## kimstang

kimstang said:


> Oh one more thing. If you were to ever book at Hilton Niagara or Doubletree Niagara check out their websites. They both have loyalty offers, much cheaper than there listed rates.


Oops I meant to say check out the Embassy and Hilton loyalty offers. I don't believe that the Doubletree has loyalty offers on their website. In the winter we stay at the Embassy for $95. Includes full breakfast buffet overlooking the falls, evening reception and a suite. Park at tge Casino for free with a Players Card. Oh my I could discuss this all day...lol.


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> Oops I meant to say check out the Embassy and Hilton loyalty offers. I don't believe that the Doubletree has loyalty offers on their website. In the winter we stay at the Embassy for $95. Includes full breakfast buffet overlooking the falls, evening reception and a suite. Park at tge Casino for free with a Players Card. Oh my I could discuss this all day...lol.



Hi Kim
Niagara Falls is my go to get away place. I am not a big gambler but enjoy going with my sons for a few hours to the Casino.
We often get free rooms during the fall/winter months and do make use of the free parking at the Casinos.
I usually get either a free breakfast or Buffet meal with my Players Card. I have not tried Embassy yet but I have now put it on my list to try this winter. I could also talk about it all day long tooooooo,,like the Winter Festival of lights and the Fireworks.
Ok back to airmiles
Lets hope Sobeys/Foodland/Metro have some half decent deals tomorrow.
Great chatting with you and thanks for the information.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
> My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
> I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
> I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
> https://niagarafallshilton.com/
> 
> I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.
> 
> So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
> https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
> I like the free hot breakfast idea
> free complimentary parking
> indoor pool/sauna
> 
> 
> Hmmm upon further investigation
> DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
> DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.
> 
> Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
> Permanently closed.
> Good to know
> 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4
> 
> Hugs to you Mel


LOL....I got the worst food poisoning of my life at the Hilton Fallsview, which is the one right across the street from the casino.  I had to spend an extra night at the hotel because I was too sick to drive the hour home. 

The Clifton Victoria Inn used to be a Hampton but not any more.  I stayed there a couple of times when it was a Hampton and it was just ok.  Same with the one on River Rd.  Oh.... the parking situation(when it was a Hampton)  was pretty bad.  Can't imagine that has changed.

One big perk to the Doubletree is that it was built one sided.  So all rooms have a nice view.  Just ask for a high floor.


----------



## kimbert

alohamom said:


> I was thinking the same thing


They do require a regular subscription, however, you can cancel after one shipment.

I submitted an order yesterday, and it was for delivery times next week (Tues, Thurs and Fri I believe were the options). So I set that one up for Tues Aug. 21, and then immediately went to My Deliveries and clicked on the calendar for the next few Tuesdays after that and chose to "skip" those weekly deliveries. I will skip a few weeks until at the very least I get the first order and have a chance to try them out! Then I can decide to keep a subscription (with no minimum purchase required to stay active) and skip any weeks I don't want, OR I can go into Settings > Account info and choose to "deactivate my account" and stop. So... it sort of is a "free" 500 miles. I paid $26 for 3 meals-for-two, which should have cost me $66, and I am trying a service I was interested in.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
Aug 16-22
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1278414
Cara Dining Card
Get 75 airmiles when you spend $50.00

Spend $100.00 in groceries get 100 bonus airmiles-*Aug 17-19th ONLY**



Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1278335

Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1278424
Cara Dinning Card
spend $50.00 get 75 airmiles.


Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Well my fears were correct - only good deal at sobeys and IMO is the spend $100 Get 100AM. Maybe I will have some good targeted MyOffers?? Eek!


----------



## ottawamom

I was just down to my last CARA card. Good timing!


----------



## kimstang

ottawamom said:


> I was just down to my last CARA card. Good timing!


I'm excited too! In the fine print it states it can be a $25 or $50 card. Has anybody had this work before? I feel like buying 2 $25 cards won't work. I guess i'll have to watch when they ring it in.


----------



## alohamom

kimbert said:


> They do require a regular subscription, however, you can cancel after one shipment.
> 
> I submitted an order yesterday, and it was for delivery times next week (Tues, Thurs and Fri I believe were the options). So I set that one up for Tues Aug. 21, and then immediately went to My Deliveries and clicked on the calendar for the next few Tuesdays after that and chose to "skip" those weekly deliveries. I will skip a few weeks until at the very least I get the first order and have a chance to try them out! Then I can decide to keep a subscription (with no minimum purchase required to stay active) and skip any weeks I don't want, OR I can go into Settings > Account info and choose to "deactivate my account" and stop. So... it sort of is a "free" 500 miles. I paid $26 for 3 meals-for-two, which should have cost me $66, and I am trying a service I was interested in.



Thank you so much for taking the time to post this detailed description!

@kimbert  if you get a chance, please post what you thought of the food in the box.


----------



## damo

alohamom said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this detailed description!
> 
> @kimbert  if you get a chance, please post what you thought of the food in the box.



We did the Miss Fresh for a couple of months.  It is fine but nothing great.  Things were often a mess when we got the box since the box hadn't been handled well by the delivery people.  Quality was fine but not terribly inventive.  Biggest issue I had was with their instructions.  For example, they give you the total quantities on one side and then in the instructions, instead of breaking those quantities down into precise measures they would just use fractions.  For example, they would say 3/4 c oil in the ingredients.  Then in the instructions they would say, "Step 1....put 1/4 of the oil into pan".  "Step 2...put 1/3 of the oil into bowl"  "Step 3...put remaining oil into blah blah blah"  It was a pain in the butt to have to figure out the exact amounts that you were supposed to use.  You would have to figure out 1/4 of the 3/4 and then 1/3 of the 3/4 and then you would never be sure how much there was supposed to be left in the remaining amount.

Ingredients were fresh.  We liked that they included fresh herbs but you still had to do all the prep as things were not prepped for you at all.  We found it not really a time saver other than the meal planning and shopping were done.


----------



## alohamom

damo said:


> We did the Miss Fresh for a couple of months.  It is fine but nothing great.  Things were often a mess when we got the box since the box hadn't been handled well by the delivery people.  Quality was fine but not terribly inventive.  Biggest issue I had was with their instructions.  For example, they give you the total quantities on one side and then in the instructions, instead of breaking those quantities down into precise measures they would just use fractions.  For example, they would say 3/4 c oil in the ingredients.  Then in the instructions they would say, "Step 1....put 1/4 of the oil into pan".  "Step 2...put 1/3 of the oil into bowl"  "Step 3...put remaining oil into blah blah blah"  It was a pain in the butt to have to figure out the exact amounts that you were supposed to use.  You would have to figure out 1/4 of the 3/4 and then 1/3 of the 3/4 and then you would never be sure how much there was supposed to be left in the remaining amount.
> 
> Ingredients were fresh.  We liked that they included fresh herbs but you still had to do all the prep as things were not prepped for you at all.  We found it not really a time saver other than the meal planning and shopping were done.




hmmm thanks for this info @damo   I was considering it for my daughter in University


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

kimstang said:


> I'm excited too! In the fine print it states it can be a $25 or $50 card. Has anybody had this work before? I feel like buying 2 $25 cards won't work. I guess i'll have to watch when they ring it in.



Any word on on maximums for this offer?  Fact that they don’t let you do 100 dollar gift cards makes me wonder if this is a one time shot


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> Aug 16-22
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1278414
> Cara Dining Card
> Get 75 airmiles when you spend $50.00
> 
> Spend $100.00 in groceries get 100 bonus airmiles-*Aug 17-19th ONLY**



Yep, I woke up this morning and was all excited to check the flyer.  what a letdown.  I had to go shopping several times this week  because the DH kept picking up 2-3 things he needed _without _consulting my shopping list. ARGH instead of getting as many AM as we could, I'm only waiting for 176 to post ... ugh...  even the Load and Go offers have been terrible.  last week's was 75/$140 and this week's is *35*/$140 .... WHAT?!

 At least I found some awesome Disney scores at the thrift store - including a Tokyo Resort exclusive Marie t-shirt for my DD!!!


----------



## alohamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> At least I found some awesome Disney scores at the thrift store - including a Tokyo Resort exclusive Marie t-shirt for my DD!!!



cool! My son and I happened to stop at a garage sale last Saturday and scored a small vintage Mickey Mouse coin bank for a quarter. We bought it on impulse, came home and looked it up, it is worth a lot more than a twenty five cents!


----------



## hdrolfe

Still waiting on my AMshops. But I got 5 AM for using samsung pay? which they never scanned at the store so I'm confused but oh well! Also already got my bonus for shopping at Children's Place Monday, got the 15 AM bonus plus base points. I didn't get the 20 bonus for buying 3 different items from the back to school shop though I was careful to choose items that were supposed to qualify. I'll wait a bit on that one, and perhaps take a screen shot of the coupon thingy just in case I have to follow up later.


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Any word on on maximums for this offer?  Fact that they don’t let you do 100 dollar gift cards makes me wonder if this is a one time shot



I'm guessing the individual stores will impose a limit on the # of GC you can purchase. Wording is spend $50 get 75AM so the offer may have to be rung in individually and would have to be in max $50 amounts (hence the no $100GC). You could get 2x25 or 1x50 and probably to that 5 times (stores often set that as a limit) If you want to do it more than that I would suggest getting to the store before 10am. I know the store I shop at limited the # of GC you could purchase after someone came in and bought all the GC they had during the A&W GC promotion.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone tried to reapply for those American Express cards with the 2,000 bonus miles?  It's been about 1.5-2 years, I believe, since a bunch of us churned those cards.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I've stayed at quite a few Hotels in Niagara Falls,,,I pretty easy to impress,,clean room goes a long way with me.
> My middle son stayed at the Doubletree in July and he said they had the cookies ,,but I'm ok if there gone.
> I feel like the whole summer has gone by and I've done nothing but home renovations and while that's a good I don't want to go back to work in Sept without a break away.
> I will admit that my favorite Hotel in Niagara is Hilton BUT it's a tad pricey in the summer months. But I can get my Starbucks close by and I like the North tower.
> https://niagarafallshilton.com/
> 
> I'll have to look at the Hampton Inns.
> 
> So would you happen to know if Clifton Victoria Inn is a Hampton Inn?
> https://cliftonvictoriainnatthefalls.com/
> I like the free hot breakfast idea
> free complimentary parking
> indoor pool/sauna
> 
> 
> Hmmm upon further investigation
> DoubleTree is a Hilton hotel to?
> DoubleTree Resort and Spa by Hilton---who knew--good to know.
> 
> Hampton Inn on Victoria Ave
> Permanently closed.
> Good to know
> 5591 Victoria Ave, Niagara Falls, ON L2E 3L4
> 
> Hugs to you Mel



What about Hampton Inn North of the Falls on River Road?  We stayed there for 3 nights a couple of years ago.  Free breakfast, free internet, free parking.  It was quiet.  Easy to catch a bus.  Almost directly across from the White Water Walk.  Wait... I just googled it.  Is it a Ramada now?




kimbert said:


> They do require a regular subscription, however, you can cancel after one shipment.
> 
> I submitted an order yesterday, and it was for delivery times next week (Tues, Thurs and Fri I believe were the options). So I set that one up for Tues Aug. 21, and then immediately went to My Deliveries and clicked on the calendar for the next few Tuesdays after that and chose to "skip" those weekly deliveries. I will skip a few weeks until at the very least I get the first order and have a chance to try them out! Then I can decide to keep a subscription (with no minimum purchase required to stay active) and skip any weeks I don't want, OR I can go into Settings > Account info and choose to "deactivate my account" and stop. So... it sort of is a "free" 500 miles. I paid $26 for 3 meals-for-two, which should have cost me $66, and I am trying a service I was interested in.



THanks for the information.  I'm interested in MissFresh for the 500 as well.



bababear_50 said:


> Cara Dining Card
> Get 75 airmiles when you spend $50.00



Yay.  My husband likes to get Swiss Chalet if he's asked to work a weekend.  I'll snag one of those.  Thanks!



damo said:


> We did the Miss Fresh for a couple of months.  It is fine but nothing great.  Things were often a mess when we got the box since the box hadn't been handled well by the delivery people.  Quality was fine but not terribly inventive.  Biggest issue I had was with their instructions.  For example, they give you the total quantities on one side and then in the instructions, instead of breaking those quantities down into precise measures they would just use fractions.  For example, they would say 3/4 c oil in the ingredients.  Then in the instructions they would say, "Step 1....put 1/4 of the oil into pan".  "Step 2...put 1/3 of the oil into bowl"  "Step 3...put remaining oil into blah blah blah"  It was a pain in the butt to have to figure out the exact amounts that you were supposed to use.  You would have to figure out 1/4 of the 3/4 and then 1/3 of the 3/4 and then you would never be sure how much there was supposed to be left in the remaining amount.
> 
> Ingredients were fresh.  We liked that they included fresh herbs but you still had to do all the prep as things were not prepped for you at all.  We found it not really a time saver other than the meal planning and shopping were done.



Thanks for the feedback damo.  Did you find it easy to quit?  They didn't keep trying to bill you or anything?


----------



## Disney Addicted

It's been quite a morning here.  One of the things that happened is I broke my mouse.  I was debating about earning the 1,000 air miles on my husband's card but I guess I am now.

New mouse to pick up from Staples later today.  1 shop down, 4 for to go.  

Ohh my son wants books.  I guess that's a 2nd shop on my husband's account then.   LOL


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone tried to reapply for those American Express cards with the 2,000 bonus miles?  It's been about 1.5-2 years, I believe, since a bunch of us churned those cards.



I haven't tried yet but I have been thinking about it, 
I have also been looking at the BMO mastercard--no annual fee,2x points for Sobeys,Rexall
Only 500 airmiles after the first purchase. Need to think on this.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So no Metro/Sobeys/Foodland shop for me this week. Even my targeted offers are yucky.
Maybe Rexall will have something better.
We do like Swiss Chalet though,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hmmm,..........and East Side Marios.......
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!!!  All three of my Metro shops posted
The one where you spend 95 cash airmiles=$10.00 = 50 bonus airmiles
Says Metro--Head Office
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> I'm excited too! In the fine print it states it can be a $25 or $50 card. Has anybody had this work before? I feel like buying 2 $25 cards won't work. I guess i'll have to watch when they ring it in.



Hi Hon
I do Gift Cards in separate transactions
just to be safe.
I have done the $25.00x 2 before and it was fine.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks for the feedback damo.  Did you find it easy to quit?  They didn't keep trying to bill you or anything?



We just stopped ordering.  Haven't been billed since.  We still have an open account, I guess.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone notice that sometimes air miles charges waayyy more for their flights tax and fees than the actual airline does?  I was searching flights to Venice and the taxes on AC's website was about $102. Air miles wanted $682!  What's up with that??


----------



## Disney Addicted

Geez...  I sure do complicate things sometimes.

So that mouse I ordered from Staples under my husband's air miles card turns out to be a tiny little thing that my hand doesn't fit complete around.

I ended up returning it on-site and now I'm home to place yet another mouse order from Staples.  This time I looked at their stock in-store and took a photo of the one I'm going to order.


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> We just stopped ordering.  Haven't been billed since.  We still have an open account, I guess.



Great.  That's encourging news.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

Anyone ever order through airmilesshops at the Bay and pick up at the store and get their airmiles points?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone tried to reapply for those American Express cards with the 2,000 bonus miles?  It's been about 1.5-2 years, I believe, since a bunch of us churned those cards.



I've also been thinking about signing up for this one again. I'll have to read the fine print first because I have a suspicion that they won't let us get the 2000 bonus more than once in a lifetime. Don't quote me on that though.

Edit to add the "footnote"

2. Bonus - This offer is only available to new American Express® AIR MILES®* Platinum Credit Card Cardmembers. _*For current or former American Express® AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card Cardmembers, we may approve your application, but you will not be eligible for the welcome bonus.*_ Offer valid for applications received by American Express through the link provided within the webpage. Account must be in good standing. To qualify for the 2,000 Bonus AIR MILES reward miles, you must have at least $1,500 in net purchases posted to your account within your first three months of Cardmembership. Please allow up to eight weeks from the date the bonus reward miles were earned for the bonus to be awarded to your Collector Account. This offer cannot be combined with any other offer. Subject to change without notice.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like Rexall will have 3 day only spend $70 get 100 AM or spend $50 get 60 AM. A few things in the flyer also have bonus miles, including 50 when you spend $50 on Aveeno, Neutrogena or Lubriderm. Which are 20% off. Finally got my flyers! It's been a few weeks, I guess the guy was on vacation or something.


----------



## osully

Well, I don't think I will do the Miss Fresh offer. I tried checking out tonight and it was going to charge me the full $59 or whatever for 1 week, 3 meals, 2 portions per meal. None of the meals really appealed to me. And unfortunately when I added my AM card # there was no discount applied like someone else said they experienced! Maybe that was a fluke... 

If they have 3 good recipes for the 1st week of Sept maybe I will do it then but I was thinking to myself... $60 just for 500AM and I am questioning if I want to do this... decided not to!


----------



## osully

That being said, let me know how it goes, people who do sign up!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates!!*
*Early blurry glance Rexall On*

*Sobey's*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Same offers as Sobey's proper including the Cara gift card offer*
*Western Flyer*

*Store made flat breads $4.99 buy 3 get 20 AM*
*Friday - Sunday spend $100 get 100 AM*
*Oasis juice or Arizona ice tea 2/$3 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*OMG clusters $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Glad wrap & freezer bags $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Cara gift cards $50 get 75 AM*
*Atlantic Flyer*

*Buy $200 in Sobey's gift cards get 100 AM*
*Arizona Ice Tea 2/$3.00 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*OMG clusters $2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM*
*Glad wrap & freezer bags $3.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Blood glucose strips $79.99 get 100 AM*
*Cara gift cards $50 get 75 AM*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Glad Press n Seal $2.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Solo energy bars 3/$4.98 buy 3 get 10 AM*
*bunch of offers hovering around 1:1 ratio*


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Anyone ever order through airmilesshops at the Bay and pick up at the store and get their airmiles points?



*Yup -- got both the AM and my HBC points, works the same as any of the other store pick up orders.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else do a return to the bay but end up getting to keep their air miles? That has happened more than once for me...


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else do a return to the bay but end up getting to keep their air miles? That has happened more than once for me...



Yep, that's happened to me more than once as well, they do reverse the HBC Rewards almost right away though.


----------



## osully

Anyone else know if Bed Bath Beyond still gives AM on AirMilesShops if you pick up instore? I only want to spend $20, not over $49.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup -- got both the AM and my HBC points, works the same as any of the other store pick up orders.*



Unfortunately, they cancelled my order.  Now, I have to find something else....booooo.


----------



## kerreyn

Just ordered another 10 travel certificates.  It's a little sad watching my air miles balance go from over 9K to less than 100 with the click of a button, lol!  

I noticed the Safeway/Sobeys flyer has a deal on the Cara Universal GC (Swiss Chalet, Milestones. Harvey's, etc.), spend $50, get 75 AM this week - I think I'll pick up a couple of those. I also have a couple of targeted offers, so I'll probably be able to put together enough for the spend $100 get 100am coupon.


----------



## kimstang

I just got back from Sobeys. I bought 10 $25 Cara gift cards. I paid in increments of $50. They all worked


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> Just ordered another 10 travel certificates.  It's a little sad watching my air miles balance go from over 9K to less than 100 with the click of a button, lol!



Wow! Good for you!  I'd love to see the travel agent's face when you tell her you have $XXXX dollars in vouchers through air miles LOL  People are just amazed at how many I can accumulate in a year. They think I just "chase" miles, but I only buy stuff that we will use/eat.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just wanted to let people know I did the sobeys gift card deal this morning and the excellent customer service lady at sobeys terry fox helped sort out the specifics by trying with the pos system. So you get 75 am for every 50 dollar spend in a transaction. So if they only have $25 cards like the sobeys I went to then make sure they scan two and the screen will show 75 am. If you keep adding more cards it will show more am. I did $250 in one transactions with all $25 cards and it gave me my 375 am. She didn’t have a $100 gift card to scan but she thinks it would give 150 am.  Lesson learned is they can scAn and see if points are awarded before they activate and then correct if needed.  I cleaned out this store so that suggests they did not ramp up their inventory for the offer and in fact before I showed them the back page of the flyer they didn’t even know about the offer


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Anyone else know if Bed Bath Beyond still gives AM on AirMilesShops if you pick up instore? I only want to spend $20, not over $49.



Only if you PAY through AirMileShops as well.  If Bed Bath Beyond's airmileshops says you can order/reserve online, pickup and pay at the store - then NO.

I only wanted to spend $24.99 at Bed Bath Beyond.  (The cast iron pizza pan for the grill cost that much) but it won't ship to the store location of my choice.  So... I ordered 2 so it would ship for free to my house.  When it arrives, I will be returning 1 and keeping the other.  This way I still have $24.99 pre-tax ordered through AirMileShops but did not have to pay shipping.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. The CARA GC worked in one transaction (4x$50). Mine had a grey extra coupons section to it. There are coupons loaded onto this part of the card that are good at a number of the restaurants (free appetizer, discounted meal etc.) Of note however for anyone who picks one up is that the coupons are only good for *90 days* after the card is activated. The GC is a three part card, hanger section, this bonus card and then the GC section.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Sobeys. The CARA GC worked in one transaction (4x$50). Mine had a grey extra coupons section to it. There are coupons loaded onto this part of the card that are good at a number of the restaurants (free appetizer, discounted meal etc.) Of note however for anyone who picks one up is that the coupons are only good for *90 days* after the card is activated. The GC is a three part card, hanger section, this bonus card and then the GC section.


I got these too

Did you go to sobeys stittsville?  I cleaned out terry fox unless the $100 ones work and I want more because I use these a lot


----------



## ottawamom

Barrhaven.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Only if you PAY through AirMileShops as well.  If Bed Bath Beyond's airmileshops says you can order/reserve online, pickup and pay at the store - then NO.
> 
> I only wanted to spend $24.99 at Bed Bath Beyond.  (The cast iron pizza pan for the grill cost that much) but it won't ship to the store location of my choice.  So... I ordered 2 so it would ship for free to my house.  When it arrives, I will be returning 1 and keeping the other.  This way I still have $24.99 pre-tax ordered through AirMileShops but did not have to pay shipping.


*Our son takes this approach to online shopping to an entirely different level -- I don't have the courage to do this:*

*Place a large enough order with Amazon to get free shipping*
*A couple of hours later go into the order and cancel whatever he doesn't want*
*Only the things he wants ship and he still pays no shipping*
*I would be sitting by my computer freaking out that 1 of 3 things would happen:*

*entire order cancelled*
*shipping costs added to my credit card on file (i keep a small gift visa card there for authorization purposes)*
*everything would get shipped , including the crap i ordered to get to the free shipping mark*
*He keeps a running balance on an Amazon gift card so the money just goes back onto it for the items he cancels*

*BUT i like your suggestion other than the fact that depending on which  store they will claw back the AM as well (i know Staples does this) and i would worry that it would mess up this promo -- I'll keep it in mind for other scenarios though!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Our son takes this approach to online shopping to an entirely different level -- I don't have the courage to do this:*
> 
> *Place a large enough order with Amazon to get free shipping*
> *A couple of hours later go into the order and cancel whatever he doesn't want*
> *Only the things he wants ship and he still pays no shipping*
> *I would be sitting by my computer freaking out that 1 of 3 things would happen:*
> 
> *entire order cancelled*
> *shipping costs added to my credit card on file (i keep a small gift visa card there for authorization purposes)*
> *everything would get shipped , including the crap i ordered to get to the free shipping mark*
> *He keeps a running balance on an Amazon gift card so the money just goes back onto it for the items he cancels*
> 
> *BUT i like your suggestion other than the fact that depending on which  store they will claw back the AM as well (i know Staples does this) and i would worry that it would mess up this promo -- I'll keep it in mind for other scenarios though!*



Wow.  I couldn't do what your son does.  I'd be freaking out as well!

I hear what you are saying but I don't think I will have a problem  Bed Bath Beyond is 1 air mile for every $20.  My order was $49.98 pre-tax (two items at $24.99 each).  When I return one pizza pan my order will still be over $20 at $24.99 pre-tax as I'm keeping the other pizza pan.  BBB should only claw back 1 air mile out of the 2.  IF Bed Bath Beyond does claw back both air miles then I will be on the phone to Air Miles very fast.  I have 8 screenshots taken during my BBB order, plus I'll be keeping all the paperwork.  I may have to wait until the 120 days is up but I will get my bonus air miles.

BBB was my 6th shop because I don't trust the Etsy order.  I have 31 screenshots for my Etsy order.  I bet that one gets screwed up. So far no base miles for Etsy.

Oh hey, I updated my Air Miles spreadsheet today and saw that while Rona gave me 9 air miles for my online order, they only took back 3.  I expected them all to be clawed back as I had to return the ceiling fan and order another one from Home Depot.  I wonder if they'll claw back the bonus 6 or leave them in my account.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wow! Good for you!  I'd love to see the travel agent's face when you tell her you have $XXXX dollars in vouchers through air miles LOL  People are just amazed at how many I can accumulate in a year. They think I just "chase" miles, but I only buy stuff that we will use/eat.




So far I've 'bought' 20 certificates ($2k) - I'm stashing them away for our trip to Greece next year.  My hubby didn't think I'd be able to get the $2k worth by the end of the year, you should have seen his face when I told him I got the $2k, and now working on $3k!  Like you, I only buy stuff that we need/use, with one caveat - on Blue Fridays, I'll buy extra for the food bank.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> So far I've 'bought' 20 certificates ($2k) - I'm stashing them away for our trip to Greece next year.  My hubby didn't think I'd be able to get the $2k worth by the end of the year, you should have seen his face when I told him I got the $2k, and now working on $3k!  Like you, I only buy stuff that we need/use, with one caveat - on Blue Fridays, I'll buy extra for the food bank.



That's awesome!!!   I spent about 14,560 on a gaming computer for my son for Christmas (redeemed in November) and now I'm back up to 14,565.  I need 16,200 for 4 Universal Studio Orlando passes for August 2019.  Probably more.  I'm sure the price will go up before I get to order them.  Any time he gets snarky I remind him that computer cost me $1,600 in travel and he'd better smarten up and   me!   


I figure I'll get the air miles needed on my card for Universal.  My husband's card has over 6,200 plus I'm working on the the 1,000 back-to-school bonus.  His miles I'm saving up for a new computer of my own.  I can't wait.    THis one is 10 years old and having issues.


Then the long-term game of stocking up air miles for travel like you.  Maybe another cruise.  This time without kids.  Just hubby and I.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Just ordered another 10 travel certificates. It's a little sad watching my air miles balance go from over 9K to less than 100 with the click of a button, lol!



We are saving up our miles as well for our daughter's destination wedding.  Our " goal " is to have at least 2000.00 in travel certificates.  We are almost at that point now.  So I'm now aiming to have 2 of the 4 reservations paid in full with AM vouchers.  I have until March of next year until our remaining balance is due.  So hopefully with the promos and some good AM from Safeway and maybe a few shops at Rexall when we get to the big city, or if I want to do a little road trip to get to one ( if the AM payout is good ) I will reach that goal. 

I'm also not rushing to cash mine in just yet.  I'm very weary of them wanting to change things...and don't want to have vouchers I can't use, when I could be planning a trip for the 4 of us to use them for a graduation trip to Universal in Florida.  

But I'm working the program as best I can with the limited number of stores I regularly shop.  I'm also working the PC Points for our extra spending money or to help offset some excursions we want to do on the trip.  I have until May of next year for that...so I'll just keep plugging away at that as well.


----------



## kimbert

osully said:


> Well, I don't think I will do the Miss Fresh offer. I tried checking out tonight and it was going to charge me the full $59 or whatever for 1 week, 3 meals, 2 portions per meal. None of the meals really appealed to me. And unfortunately when I added my AM card # there was no discount applied like someone else said they experienced! Maybe that was a fluke...
> 
> If they have 3 good recipes for the 1st week of Sept maybe I will do it then but I was thinking to myself... $60 just for 500AM and I am questioning if I want to do this... decided not to!



Oh dear, I hope my $40 off was not a fluke! Or possibly it was because I tried using the Groupon first?
Thankfully, you noticed and could make your decision about the cost/benefit!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> So far I've 'bought' 20 certificates ($2k) - I'm stashing them away for our trip to Greece next year.  My hubby didn't think I'd be able to get the $2k worth by the end of the year, you should have seen his face when I told him I got the $2k, and now working on $3k!  Like you, I only buy stuff that we need/use, with one caveat - on Blue Fridays, I'll buy extra for the food bank.



I thought the vouchers could only be used for Vacation packages or Cruises?  Is your trip to Greece a package?


----------



## hdrolfe

The problem I have with the certificates is you have to book in person, I prefer to do it online. Finding time to go to a travel agent, dragging kiddo along, is not my idea of planning a fun vacation! I am saving up, but not sure what exactly for yet. Could be flights, or Disney tickets, or... something at Christmas? I do really love my little carry on I got. I need a trip to use it on


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I thought the vouchers could only be used for Vacation packages or Cruises?  Is your trip to Greece a package?



Yes - it's a package through Air Transat that we'll be booking with Marlin Travel. We'll fly from Calgary to Toronto on either Avion points or Westjet dollars, then the package kicks in from Toronto to Athens. The package is called Islands and Legends, and looks amazing.  I'm just waiting for their "Europe vacations team" to get their poop in a group and publish pricing for 2019.  I can also book a tour with Trafalgar through Marlin, but I think their prices are higher than Transat will be.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> The problem I have with the certificates is you have to book in person, I prefer to do it online. Finding time to go to a travel agent, dragging kiddo along, is not my idea of planning a fun vacation! I am saving up, but not sure what exactly for yet. Could be flights, or Disney tickets, or... something at Christmas? I do really love my little carry on I got. I need a trip to use it on



I prefer to book myself too. Actually, I thought Air Miles was supposed to be adding that feature this year, but so far nada.  We have a Marlin Travel about 10 minutes from our house, so that's not so bad. I don't have a kiddo to drag along, but I do have my husband to drag along, hahaha


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh wow.  I didn't realize they would work for those type of packages! Hmmm, this opens a whole new world of possibilities...


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh wow.  I didn't realize they would work for those type of packages! Hmmm, this opens a whole new world of possibilities...



When I first started researching it I went into Marlin to find out, and was told I can use as many certificates I can save for, with the exception of the deposit and GST which have to be paid in 'cash'. 

We did a Mediterranean cruise in 2015, and I've been bugging my hubby to go back to Greece ever since.  This is the tour we're looking at:  

https://www.transat.com/en-CA/Europ...nerary&gateway=YUL&day=sun&tiles=Europe_18_19


----------



## isabellea

If I book a DCL cruise with Marlin, pay the deposit cash then could I use certificates to pay the balance?


----------



## kerreyn

isabellea said:


> If I book a DCL cruise with Marlin, pay the deposit cash then could I use certificates to pay the balance?



Yes, that is my understanding, tax has to be paid in cash as well.  Since I'm new to the whole travel certificates I'd go in and talk to them, just to be on the safe side. I've read other websites and on facebook that other people have paid for their Disney cruise with air miles travel certificates.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That tour looks AMAZING! We would love to do something like that but my stupid dietary issues really put a kink in things*


----------



## DilEmma

kerreyn said:


> When I first started researching it I went into Marlin to find out, and was told I can use as many certificates I can save for, with the exception of the deposit and GST which have to be paid in 'cash'.



Very cool. I dismissed the travel vouchers as an option for us because I thought they were capped.

As per the Cash Miles Marlin T&C:
“Acceptance of eVoucher at Marlin travel locations is capped at $400 per person, per booking.”

That tour looks awesome.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Very cool. I dismissed the travel vouchers as an option for us because I thought they were capped.
> 
> As per the Cash Miles Marlin T&C:
> “Acceptance of eVoucher at Marlin travel locations is capped at $400 per person, per booking.”
> 
> That tour looks awesome.


*Those terms are for e-vouchers you get from CASH miles -- the vouchers you get for redeeming DREAM miles have these terms: --copied from the Marlin site*
*You can use your Dream Miles to get a Travel Certificate(s) in a $100 denomination that can be used at Marlin Travel towards your purchase of a new Package Vacation or Cruise excluding taxes and fees, and travel insurance. Travel Certificates do not expire, you can use them anytime. You can use as many Travel Certificates as you wish towards your travel purchase*

**


----------



## osully

Happy Friday everyone! I know I’m happy to at least get 100 bonus AM for my usual grocery spend tonight 

Since the MyOffers Spend x get x worked in combo with the coupon 2 weeks ago I wonder if it will work again for me tonight?! Would be sweet!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thank you to @DilEmma for the CNE tickets.  I finally made the trek over to the mailbox last night.....it's been a CRAZY BUSY week for me.  I'm heading out to work this morning for a couple of hours to wrap up a few last things and then we are off to WDW


----------



## youngdeb12

Really hoping that they will get the PVC website out this year.  Would prefer to book that way than with vouchers as we don't have a participating travel agency here in Prince George and I found my miles went farther with the old PVC booking process


----------



## osully

Dang - the hotel I was hoping to stay at (Doubletree Disney Springs) on our Nov 2019 WDW trip in the AM rewards is now up by 4000 over the same time this year. 20K plus AM! Looks like I will be going with my second choice.  

I couldn't find any dates for 9 nights in 2019 until recently and of course they shot right up.


----------



## ottawamom

Wait and watch they will be up and down. The sweet spot for a lot of US travel is 6 months out. Book something you are OK with that you can cancel and wait and watch for the AM to come down.


----------



## ottawamom

For those who can get to Vancouver or Winnipeg there are deals(?) up at the moment





Brunch at Fable Kitchen - Vancouver, BC - Sunday, October 21, 2018 (ONYX Exclusive) 50 reward miles




AIR MILES Exclusive Tasting: A Whisky Affair - Winnipeg, Manitoba - September 19, 2018 50 reward miles


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *Those terms are for e-vouchers you get from CASH miles -- the vouchers you get for redeeming DREAM miles have these terms: --copied from the Marlin site*
> *You can use your Dream Miles to get a Travel Certificate(s) in a $100 denomination that can be used at Marlin Travel towards your purchase of a new Package Vacation or Cruise excluding taxes and fees, and travel insurance. Travel Certificates do not expire, you can use them anytime. You can use as many Travel Certificates as you wish towards your travel purchase*
> 
> *View attachment 344361*


Wow! I didn’t even know about these. Awesome!


----------



## bababear_50

They had cookies and gave me extras





Enjoyed my stay and had alot of fun with the sons.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Sobey's today.  Spent $102.76 pre-tax and received 151 air miles.

Also purchased 2 gift cards (to be used at Swiss Chalet) and received 150 air miles total.


----------



## isabellea

kerreyn said:


> Yes, that is my understanding, tax has to be paid in cash as well.  Since I'm new to the whole travel certificates I'd go in and talk to them, just to be on the safe side. I've read other websites and on facebook that other people have paid for their Disney cruise with air miles travel certificates.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Those terms are for e-vouchers you get from CASH miles -- the vouchers you get for redeeming DREAM miles have these terms: --copied from the Marlin site*
> *You can use your Dream Miles to get a Travel Certificate(s) in a $100 denomination that can be used at Marlin Travel towards your purchase of a new Package Vacation or Cruise excluding taxes and fees, and travel insurance. Travel Certificates do not expire, you can use them anytime. You can use as many Travel Certificates as you wish towards your travel purchase*
> 
> *View attachment 344361*



To pay a cruise with travel certificates, I don't need to book a flight right? Thanks all for your help!


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> To pay a cruise with travel certificates, I don't need to book a flight right? Thanks all for your help!


Hi Hon
I don't know but it's a great question.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I believe it's just the cruise. You cannot use them for the taxes, any daily service charges or other charges.  Just the cruise fare.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> To pay a cruise with travel certificates, I don't need to book a flight right? Thanks all for your help!


*My understanding is that you are always responsible for getting yourself to the cruise doesn't matter how you book or pay for your cruise. *


----------



## kerreyn

That’s my understanding too - you can pay for the flight separately, and use the certificates on the cruise pkg.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> That’s my understanding too - you can pay for the flight separately, and use the certificates on the cruise pkg.



Thanks for taking the time to share all your information.I appreciate it.
I am going to take a second look at some cruises.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Just reporting back that the Sobeys ON flyer coupon "Spend $100 get 100AM" AND my MyOffers targeted spend offer worked together last night! 

Almost don't want to post this and jinx it for the next 2 weeks when they will be having the spend coupons in flyer!!


----------



## Spotthecat

Certificates to pay for cruise only work. But you cannot combine it with an on-board booking which is frustrating.


----------



## Disney Addicted

When I booked our cruise this was before the travel certificates.  Air Miles booked themselves those days.

But I had to pay "cash" for the deposit, port fees & taxes.  My air miles went towards the rest of the cruise.

Anyone looking to book a cruise, if you want to use as many air miles certificates as possible and less "cash", and if you can, wait until the cruise line has a "sale" on their deposit.  But then, you might want other stuff that's on "sale" instead such as including a drink package, or OBC.


----------



## osully

OK finally decided I would try Miss Fresh after all - first week of September. The vegetarian box actually looked really good!

Thanks for the tip - whoever said you could go in a pre-emptively skip weeks. That way hopefully I don't forget 

120 days from Sept 4 means I get those 500AM January 2. Not bad...


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone looking to make a purchase from *Indigo.ca*, I just received my order and there is a flyer inside advertising getting 15% off on regular priced home décor, fashion, toy, baby and paper with promo code *SUNSHINE15*.  This is only for orders placed* Friday to Sunday* and it says 'now through September 30, 2018'.  
Hopefully this might help someone.


----------



## marchingstar

Catching up on the convo yet again...

But I love hearing what people are saving their miles for! Sounds like some pretty great trips in the works. 

I haven’t been collecting as actively the last few months, but I’m getting close to 20K miles. I don’t know what I’m saving for! Maybe a disney cruise? I feel like it would be most fun when the kiddo is comfortable using the kid-only spaces, so thats a ways off. For now, the miles just keep on adding up. 

Any other saving goals anyone wants to share?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> When I booked our cruise this was before the travel certificates.  Air Miles booked themselves those days.
> 
> But I had to pay "cash" for the deposit, port fees & taxes.  My air miles went towards the rest of the cruise.
> 
> Anyone looking to book a cruise, if you want to use as many air miles certificates as possible and less "cash", and if you can, wait until the cruise line has a "sale" on their deposit.  But then, you might want other stuff that's on "sale" instead such as including a drink package, or OBC.



NCL regularly has their deposits set at $25 per person, so that would be a good time to use the certificates.


----------



## hdrolfe

I wasn't going to do the spend $100 at Sobeys but we needed stuff. My order was just under but the lady at the cash said it prompted her to do the coupon. I was 15 cents short, I stopped at the customer service on my way out and offered to buy something else to make it up, she just gave me the 100 AM. I thought it was off when I was looking at the totals. I would have just bought another chocolate bar or something  

Still waiting for 3 of my online shops to post... I suspect they never will. Very annoying. I hate having to wait so long to even ask about them. I will do microsoft for my last one. Perhaps I will do a couple others to see if they post.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> NCL regularly has their deposits set at $25 per person, so that would be a good time to use the certificates.



That's a great deal! I wish DCL had low deposits like that since I will never sail again with NCL...


----------



## Silvermist999

Silvermist999 said:


> I sure hope these tickets will be valid at the gates and scan properly.  If the weather cooperates, we plan to go opening weekend, I'll post if the tickets work at the gates!



Just wanted to give an update, as we used the Onyx CNE tix today. 

Both sides of the tickets scanned with no issues.  They didn't even look at them, just scanned the QR code.  We entered thru the Exhibition GO gates.
Hope everyone enjoys their day at the Ex like we did!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> Just wanted to give an update, as we used the Onyx CNE tix today.
> 
> Both sides of the tickets scanned with no issues.  They didn't even look at them, just scanned the QR code.  We entered thru the Exhibition GO gates.
> Hope everyone enjoys their day at the Ex like we did!!



Awesome!  Thanks for the post.  I ended up giving these to my Dad last night when he said he and the new lady he is seeing (first lady since my mom passed away over a year ago) are intending to go there.  I also gave him the email from Air Miles just in case there was an issue.  Glad to hear there should not be!


----------



## osully

Phew... the 4 AirMilesShops I have done so far have all posted. Just need one more. Waiting for toilet seats to go on sale at Lowes, as we have been in our new house for just over a month and not replaced them yet. But unfortunately about 3 weeks ago they were buy one get one free... LOL.


----------



## bababear_50

Just did the  at Sobeys to see if I could find any special deals that would add up to their advertised amount of airmiles listed.
1370
I ended up doing the Cara Dining cards as we enjoy quite a few of the restaurants but nothing else  to me.
I think this has been one of the lowest periods for grocery shopping airmiles I seen since I've been doing airmiles. My first post here was Aug 28 2015.
I am hoping things start to pick up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone is concerned about the 2 conflicting dates surrounding the Back-to-School promos I've made a post that i *Hope* will clear up some of the mess AM has created by running TWO promos with very similar names with different START dates. You'll find it over in the online thread -- direct link to that post:*

*Confusing back to school promos explained by the Duck *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone still looking for some online shopping with minimal outlay .. Forever 21 has free shipping until midnight tonight*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone still looking for some online shopping with minimal outlay .. Forever 21 has free shipping until midnight tonight*


Oooh thank you! They often have Disney stuff!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall -- not terrific but slightly better than 1:1*

*Spend $40 get 60 AM valid August 20th - 23rd*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> I think this has been one of the lowest periods for grocery shopping airmiles I seen since I've been doing airmiles. My first post here was Aug 28 2015.
> I am hoping things start to pick up.
> Hugs Mel



I agree... this summer has been miserable for grocery AM!  I really am hoping that the retailers have some good offers for us for the September long weekend.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Once Sobeys posts their miles this week, DH will be ONYX!  This is great when booking flights or those 1 mile event promos!


----------



## osully

I feel like I have done well at Sobeys at least since July/August. 

But I am happy as long as they do the “spend $100 Get 100AM”... so I don’t spend my usual $100 on groceries and only Get 30AM lol. 

But I also recommend anyone on here switch to the BMO Sobeys AM. It used to give me 2AM for every $20 spent at sobeys but they recently changed it so that you get 2AM per $20 at almost every AM sponsor!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> I feel like I have done well at Sobeys at least since July/August.
> 
> But I am happy as long as they do the “spend $100 Get 100AM”... so I don’t spend my usual $100 on groceries and only Get 30AM lol.
> 
> But I also recommend anyone on here switch to the BMO Sobeys AM. It used to give me 2AM for every $20 spent at sobeys but they recently changed it so that you get 2AM per $20 at almost every AM sponsor!



I would go one better and get the BMO Air Miles World Elite. You get 1 mile for every $10 charged to your card.  We regularly earn 200-300 miles per month just on the card alone. And you get the Lounge Key membership (2 passes to airport lounges per year).


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would go one better and get the BMO Air Miles World Elite. You get 1 mile for every $10 charged to your card.  We regularly earn 200-300 miles per month just on the card alone. And you get the Lounge Key membership (2 passes to airport lounges per year).



 I just edited my post because I saw there is a decent sign up bonus


----------



## ottawamom

And 15% off flights (everyday) booked through AM. Not to mention travel insurance of one sort or another.


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would go one better and get the BMO Air Miles World Elite. You get 1 mile for every $10 charged to your card.  We regularly earn 200-300 miles per month just on the card alone. And you get the Lounge Key membership (2 passes to airport lounges per year).



Yeah. Unfortunately don’t make enough to qualify for that one.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately don’t make enough to qualify for that one.


We don't either, but we've had one for years.  Maybe because we had the regular BMO Mastercard for years before we upgraded and our credit was good.  But we're below that income threshold as well.  So you just might qualify.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marcyleecorgan said:


> I agree... this summer has been miserable for grocery AM!  I really am hoping that the retailers have some good offers for us for the September long weekend.  *crosses fingers*


Isn't it usually the first Friday of the Month?  I'm hoping the Blue Friday will be the 7th - I'll already be packed up ready to go camping the Friday of the long weekend...so I hope it's not til the 7th.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately don’t make enough to qualify for that one.



I don't either.   Apply, if anything, to get the bonus miles!


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> And 15% off flights (everyday) booked through AM. Not to mention travel insurance of one sort or another.



Not quite sure how that works.  Going through Air Canada, my flight is $327 and going through the Air Miles Cash site the same flight is $342.91.


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry, should have clarified. 15%off the Airmiles Dream rewards required for the same flight. Sometimes it works out less expensive than booking directly with the airline sometimes not. Which is why I watch flights I like to take, obsessively, to know when there's a good deal to be had.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone heard anything about an upcoming Canada Post strike?  One of my shop order was delivered today and the lady warned me they were going on strike starting this Friday.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm expecting a delivery within the next hour or so. I'll be sure to ask the delivery person when they arrive. Stores will make alternative arrangements for people to get their packages in event of a strike.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone heard anything about an upcoming Canada Post strike?  One of my shop order was delivered today and the lady warned me they were going on strike starting this Friday.


*At first i was prepared to say nope until a bit of in depth googling unearthed this news release from Friday August 17th that says yup, they are in a strike position on August 25th. You can read the whole thing here:*

*Will Canada Post go on Strike???*

*SIDE NOTE: I swear our letter carrier has been on personal work-slow down for YEARS ... we go days with nothing, not even those stupid junk postcards from businesses and then our mailbox is stuffed to overflowing. Drives hubby nuts since a fair number of his clients are still so old-school that they send cheques!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm gonna drop this here as well as the online thread -- Dell has a massive multiplier right now. We've had great luck with them before, miles posted long before the computer even arrived*
**


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *At first i was prepared to say nope until a bit of in depth googling unearthed this news release from Friday August 17th that says yup, they are in a strike position on August 25th. You can read the whole thing here:*
> 
> *Will Canada Post go on Strike???*
> 
> *SIDE NOTE: I swear our letter carrier has been on personal work-slow down for YEARS ... we go days with nothing, not even those stupid junk postcards from businesses and then our mailbox is stuffed to overflowing. Drives hubby nuts since a fair number of his clients are still so old-school that they send cheques!*



Great google skills!  I tried but couldn't locate any information.  I placed a shop order this morning.  I hope it gets a quick delivery!


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm gonna drop this here as well as the online thread -- Dell has a massive multiplier right now. We've had great luck with them before, miles posted long before the computer even arrived*
> *View attachment 345411*



Thanks! I think I placed a new order for Eneloop batteries (21.99$ and free Purolator shipping).


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *At first i was prepared to say nope until a bit of in depth googling unearthed this news release from Friday August 17th that says yup, they are in a strike position on August 25th. You can read the whole thing here:*
> 
> *Will Canada Post go on Strike???*
> 
> *SIDE NOTE: I swear our letter carrier has been on personal work-slow down for YEARS ... we go days with nothing, not even those stupid junk postcards from businesses and then our mailbox is stuffed to overflowing. Drives hubby nuts since a fair number of his clients are still so old-school that they send cheques!*


Darn! I hadn't heard that at all, and I just sent my daughter her photo id card that came in the mail. We drove her last week to PEI from ON for 6 months of musical therapy internship.


----------



## ottawamom

Just thinking about my Rexall shop today. I got 9AM L&G, I had 3AM for a toothpaste which was on sale. Couldn't figure out where the other 6 came from as I hadn't loaded any other items. Then it dawned on me. I purchased 3 of those tubes of toothpaste so I guess I got 3AM for each tube. I wasn't aware it would allow us to purchase multiple quantities. I thought it was 1 unit and done.

I'm probably late to the game with this insight but thought I would share in case there are others out there who could take advantage of this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just thinking about my Rexall shop today. I got 9AM L&G, I had 3AM for a toothpaste which was on sale. Couldn't figure out where the other 6 came from as I hadn't loaded any other items. Then it dawned on me. I purchased 3 of those tubes of toothpaste so I guess I got 3AM for each tube. I wasn't aware it would allow us to purchase multiple quantities. I thought it was 1 unit and done.
> 
> I'm probably late to the game with this insight but thought I would share in case there are others out there who could take advantage of this.


*I thought the same time but when i looked at my LnG offers on the computer i actually had 2 offers loaded that got used ...both for toothpaste but written slightly differently??? I've given up trying to understand these offers *


----------



## Spotthecat

Nooooooo! I've been kicked out of the Rexall load n go club! I don't get anything anymore...what did I do???


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *At first i was prepared to say nope until a bit of in depth googling unearthed this news release from Friday August 17th that says yup, they are in a strike position on August 25th. You can read the whole thing here:*
> 
> *Will Canada Post go on Strike???*
> 
> *SIDE NOTE: I swear our letter carrier has been on personal work-slow down for YEARS ... we go days with nothing, not even those stupid junk postcards from businesses and then our mailbox is stuffed to overflowing. Drives hubby nuts since a fair number of his clients are still so old-school that they send cheques!*



Same here,,,some days our mailbox is so packed and then the *dry spell* days where we get nothing.
No rhyme or reason that I can figure out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I thought the same time but when i looked at my LnG offers on the computer i actually had 2 offers loaded that got used ...both for toothpaste but written slightly differently??? I've given up trying to understand these offers *



The thing about my L&G is the spend 60 get 60 disappears after use but none of the other products do.
example: I bought Zantac today--got the 12 points from L&G but the offer is still showing in my L&G.
weird.......
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Spotthecat said:


> Nooooooo! I've been kicked out of the Rexall load n go club! I don't get anything anymore...what did I do???



I am the same, I have not had an LnG offer in weeks! To be fair, I really wasnt using them that much but it was nice to know I had the offer if I wanted it.


----------



## hdrolfe

My Etsy airmile from my purchase July 23rd finally posted... I should get 50 for using a new store. Phew. still waiting on recent purchases but I guess it takes a month sometimes? Ugh.

Got an email from Air Canada that their purchase of aeroplan seems to be going through. I guess that's good? I have a handful of aeroplan points, not something I've been pursuing since they were going to be fairly worthless. Perhaps I'll change my mind on that.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1279321?page=9


Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1279275

Foodland 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1279350



Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

Quick look at Mels posting,,,Netflix cards 70am for $50 cards.


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Quick look at Mels posting,,,Netflix cards 70am for $50 cards.


I think it’s a $60 Card , but I admit I don’t have my reading glasses on so I could be wrong!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup $60.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Coming to you live from POFQ!!!

Just wanted to add a little info about the car rental. When we arrived at MCO I tried using the kiosk but I got to a certain point and then it was showing a price of $289.  So I cancelled the transaction and went to the counter.  Other than the usual hard press on the gas and insurance it went perfectly smooth. The paper work showed the $89 that I was due to pay. Got out to the garbage to discover that the econo aisle is no more. It starts at compact. I always book econo and, so far, have always received a free upgrade of one or two classes.  Funny though the compact row had all econo class cars except for the Versa that we took and a quad cab pick up which my DD begged for.


----------



## DilEmma

hdrolfe said:


> My Etsy airmile from my purchase July 23rd finally posted... I should get 50 for using a new store...



Is the 50 for a new store something we needed to register for? TIA


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email
spend $25.00 get 50 airmiles
Must be a Rexall brand or Be Better Brand
One day only Thursday Aug 23

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

DilEmma said:


> Is the 50 for a new store something we needed to register for? TIA


I don't think so. Just shop at one of the newly added stores in July


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the direct link for the one-day only Rexall coupon -- now a small point you could argue if you want is the fine print on the coupon does NOT say only the 2 types of products not sure if that's worth it though.*
*Spend $25 on Rexall or BeBetter products get 50 AM Valid Thursday Aug 23rd ONLY*
*and some suggestions from the Duck on how to use it  using items that are in the flyer or items we've tried and fallen in love with:*

*BeBetter deluxe nuts on "sale" for $6.49 buy 2 get 6 AM - might be a bit $$ but no peanuts (which i think are a waste of money) and much less salt that other brands*
*Rexall disposable razors on sale 20% off , buy 2 get 5 AM -- not ideal for everyday use but PERFECT for leaving in suitcase*
*Rexall bandaids are on sale and have miles (can't find proof but pretty sure) -- if you read the package carefully some are made in Canada for those of you who are trying to fill your basket with CDN made items!*
*Almost all of the BeBetter snack products are just as good (or better) than big brands and often cheaper with shelf miles!*
*I don't see why it wouldn't be worth trying to combine this with the other coupon (& threshold spend offer some of us have in our LnG) and spend $60 (MY LnG threshold) to get 170 AM --I always ask them to just please scan them all and cross my fingers. Can't fight it if they don't work but can't hurt either!! *


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmm
Thanks for posting a link to the coupon Jacqueline
I have been trying to figure out some of the Rexall brands I regularly use
:Epsom salts
:Rexall brand Advil (Ibuprofen)
:Nosh and Co water
:Chips,,Pickle/Ripple/BBQ
:Beer nuts
:Savvy tissues (on sale 69 cents a box this week)

I might see what I need to stock up on.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmm
> Thanks for posting a link to the coupon Jacqueline
> I have been trying to figure out some of the Rexall brands I regularly use
> :Epsom salts
> :Rexall brand Advil (Ibuprofen)
> :Nosh and Co water
> :Chips,,Pickle/Ripple/BBQ
> :Beer nuts
> :Savvy tissues (on sale 69 cents a box this week)
> 
> I might see what I need to stock up on.
> 
> Hugs Mel


*I wasn't 100% sure about the Nosh & Co products (or the savvy tissues either) until i did a google search (Google is my bestie!)*
*OMG some of those snacks are to die for!! Discovered them during the Shop the Block 2016!! The Nosh & Co mixed nuts are even BETTER than the BeBetter ones!*

**


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wasn't 100% sure about the Nosh & Co products (or the savvy tissues either) until i did a google search (Google is my bestie!)*
> *OMG some of those snacks are to die for!! Discovered them during the Shop the Block 2016!! The Nosh & Co mixed nuts are even BETTER than the BeBetter ones!*
> 
> *View attachment 345564*



Gotta LOVE Google!
Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Quick look at Mels posting,,,Netflix cards 70am for $50 cards.


Which store?

ETA--Never mind, I see its Sobeys and we don't have one.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Which store?
> 
> ETA--Never mind, I see its Sobeys and we don't have one.


Hi Hon
Sobeys flyer last page 
Hugs Mel

Spend 60.00 get 70 airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-23-to-29/all


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just checked and we still have $76 in gift cards applied to our Netflix account from the last time they had an air miles promotion attached to them.  Which was August 2017 according to my notes.

Hmm... then it was $30 Netflix gift card = 35 air miles.  Looks like they kept the air mile ratio this year.  Just making you purchase the equivalent of 2 gift cards (last year) for 70 miles.

Hmm.. looks like that will be used up in 5 months.  Maybe I should purchase more.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Late to the Wednesday flyer post .. sorry, no time for any real studying this week, just updated the links and here are the ones not already shared:*

*Sobey's Urban Fresh*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*

*Oddly, no links for the Atlantic flyers on smartcanucks yet. here's from Reebee*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## osully

Lowes is having a bunch of half off sales starting tomorrow. Going to order some furnace filters for sure... that should be my 5th AirMilesShop!!


----------



## osully

My Sobeys AM from last week havent posted yet  

Did get to do my Lowes shop just now. Spent $60.99 with taxes and saved $50+! Love their half off sales.


----------



## ottawamom

Also waiting for Sobeys to post. They usually post on Wednesday for me just after Metro posts. Not this week! Hopefully it will be sometime later today. I like to keep my spreadsheet up to date


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Lowes is having a bunch of half off sales starting tomorrow. Going to order some furnace filters for sure... that should be my 5th AirMilesShop!!


That is a brilliant idea and I just used it!  Thanks for posting, I now have three purchases.  One more than I thought I would.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just curious if any Air Miles DIS'ers are planning on going to WDW for the 50th anniversary in 2021?  We already have a big family trip planned for April 2019 to Mexico, so at this point, all of my miles are being saved for that WDW trip.  

Question though:  Do we know if the celebrations will start right on January 1, 2021? Or will they start on the exact date WDW was opened?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney World opened Oct 1 1971
Actual Anniversary should be Oct 1 2021   ,,,, But I am thinking it will start in Jan 2021 but that is just a guess.
I will be going! Arrrgh and maybe the *Political Tides* will have turned.
Keep an eye on Disney Parks Blog
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/

Mom's panel was asked this question back in 2017
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...lds-anniversary-little-bring-children-349261/
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So many new rides opening between now and then and few at US as well!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm super jealous of those of you who are able to count on your Metro miles posting every week ... I just looked at my account and what should appear?? My miles from JULY 29th! Our store is always at least 3 weeks behind & sometimes they push that 60 day limit to the max!! However, the lone mile from when hubby was out west last week and bought his snacks & water at Safeway Willowbrook (?? no idea where that is!) posted. He neglected to hand over his card when he picked up the rental car so we'll not get those 25-ish BUT the office wasn't open when he dropped the car off and we've yet to see the charge appear on the card *


----------



## bababear_50

Just back from a Rexall shop.
I purchased two Rexall products total $30.48 (Both labeled Rexall)
Bill showed
Base miles N/A
Bonus MilesN/A
Load & Go N/A
which store manager says usually means the airmiles website is down.

Next purchase total $30.52
Manager is not sure if the Nosh & Co products and Savvy products will go through,,she seems to think it is only Rexall and Be Better,
She read the fine print and did say it is a bit misleading as Nosh & Co and Savvy are Rexall owned products.
This Bill showed
Base Miles N/A
Bonus Miles N/A
Load & Go N/A
So if the airmiles don't post in the next couple of days she said that she will *make it right* for me.

Hugs Mel

Just a suggestion for Rexall (you never know who reads these posts)
Maybe in the fine print they will have to exclude certain *Rexall* products in the future.
They even have a *KIT* beauty line.


----------



## bababear_50

Quick question
Anyone  know how long Swiffer Refills last?. I used to be a scrub the floors on my hands and knees but that ended this past year with a cyst developing in my right knee. 
I was thinking of stocking up on them at Sobeys since there is a buy 3 at $4.99 each get 25 airmiles.

Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding Etsy  I was checking the balances on my and my husband's air miles card.  I ordered from Etsy twice under my husband's card.  Once on Aug 20 (US funds) and once on Aug 21 (CAN funds).  His AM card shows two Etsy transactions both dated Aug 20 for 2 air miles and 1 air mile.

My card however... I ordered on Aug 12 (US funds) and Aug 21 (CAN funds).  No transactions showing up on my air miles account.  

So strange!

bababear ->  I don't know about the Swiffer refills myself.  I use one of those squeegy type mops things.  I don't even know what they are called.  (wry grin)  How's your knee though?  I hope that's not painful for everyday moving/walking around.


----------



## bababear_50

New Rexall email
Fri Aug 24-Sunday Aug 26
spend 30.00 get a 10.00 gift card







https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_s...mail&utm_campaign=august23-freegiftcoupon-PPD


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious if any Air Miles DIS'ers are planning on going to WDW for the 50th anniversary in 2021?  We already have a big family trip planned for April 2019 to Mexico, so at this point, all of my miles are being saved for that WDW trip.
> 
> Question though:  Do we know if the celebrations will start right on January 1, 2021? Or will they start on the exact date WDW was opened?



Yes that is when I am tentatively planning our next trip... much to our extended family's disdain.  They are Disney HATERS... every time my DD chats about wanting to go back, you should see my MIL's face... 

And good grief the Safeway flyer doesn't have very good deals this week either.  DH was shocked when he saw that the Spend $140 get AM is only for 35 AM.  LOL  Shocked is the best Dis-friendly term I can use anyways.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question
> Anyone  know how long Swiffer Refills last?. I used to be a scrub the floors on my hands and knees but that ended this past year with a cyst developing in my right knee.
> I was thinking of stocking up on them at Sobeys since there is a buy 3 at $4.99 each get 25 airmiles.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*OMG -- i didn't study the flyers closely this week so i missed this! I said to hubby in the grocery store on Sunday "I just opened the last wet swiffer package so as soon as they go on sale with AM i need some, add it to our "watch list" *
*If you're talking about the wet cloths -- they last for one "wash" of my front hall/bathroom and then an initial pass on the kitchen floor, and then done. If the kitchen is particularly dirty I'll use another one (like after yesterday's cookie baking session when the phone kept ringing and i kept dropping dough on the floor as i wiped my hands on my Food and Wine apron  ) The dry cloths are good for much longer -- but are lousy at picking up anything more than the dust bunnies that hide under the hutch and the initial pass on the crunchy bits that fall under hubby's chair (seriously, how does he make so much mess???) All that to say i LOVE mine and they usually last until the next sale! I also use the dusters!*

*Side note, they are a P & G product so you can use a coupon from this site (there is currently one for the entire setup for $3.00 and $1.00 for the refills) *
*P & G coupons via Rexall*


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding Etsy  I was checking the balances on my and my husband's air miles card.  I ordered from Etsy twice under my husband's card.  Once on Aug 20 (US funds) and once on Aug 21 (CAN funds).  His AM card shows two Etsy transactions both dated Aug 20 for 2 air miles and 1 air mile.
> 
> My card however... I ordered on Aug 12 (US funds) and Aug 21 (CAN funds).  No transactions showing up on my air miles account.
> 
> So strange!
> 
> bababear ->  I don't know about the Swiffer refills myself.  I use one of those squeegy type mops things.  I don't even know what they are called.  (wry grin)  How's your knee though?  I hope that's not painful for everyday moving/walking around.



Hi Hon
For some reason my sons like the swiffer (laziness) lol. I like the Vileda mop and bucket myself, The cyst ruptured last year but instead of going away the scans show it is refilling,,I am seeing a surgeon next week so maybe he will have some suggestions. I have to have strong legs for my Disney trips is what I am going to tell him!
Hugs to you


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG -- i didn't study the flyers closely this week so i missed this! I said to hubby in the grocery store on Sunday "I just opened the last wet swiffer package so as soon as they go on sale with AM i need some, add it to our "watch list" *
> *If you're talking about the wet cloths -- they last for one "wash" of my front hall/bathroom and then an initial pass on the kitchen floor, and then done. If the kitchen is particularly dirty I'll use another one (like after yesterday's cookie baking session when the phone kept ringing and i kept dropping dough on the floor as i wiped my hands on my Food and Wine apron  ) The dry cloths are good for much longer -- but are lousy at picking up anything more than the dust bunnies that hide under the hutch and the initial pass on the crunchy bits that fall under hubby's chair (seriously, how does he make so much mess???) All that to say i LOVE mine and they usually last until the next sale! I also use the dusters!*
> 
> *Side note, they are a P & G product so you can use a coupon from this site (there is currently one for the entire setup for $3.00 and $1.00 for the refills) *
> *P & G coupons via Rexall*




Hey Hon
I did not mean to infer that using the swiffer wet jet indicates laziness,,lol,,,lol. sorry Hon,,I just always tease my sons that they are lazy.
Thanks for the link to the coupons,I appreciate it.
I agree the dry ones just seem to push the dust around. My new floors are tile porcelain (look like wood planks) and I love how easy it is to keep them clean now.





Thanks again
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

So for the first time I received push back from Rexall from stacking AM coupons.  I had the $25 get 50 AM for the Rexall products as well as the spend $40 get 60 AM.  She made a fuss and showed me where it says only one coupon can be used.  I asked if she would scan it and see what happens, which she did and it did work.  She then gave me a lecture on how Rexall doesn't get the AM's free, its 25 cents per AM that they need to pay.  I was respectful of her comments but I kept thinking 'how is that my problem'.  I mean if they take then the issue seems to be on their end.  If they didn't take then okay, they fixed their problem.  Can't be that hard for them to input that into their system can it?  Lol.  
Anyways, rant over, I spent $45.16 after tax and got 119 AM's.  One of my load and go's didn't work but I can't exactly complain.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> So for the first time I received push back from Rexall from stacking AM coupons.  I had the $25 get 50 AM for the Rexall products as well as the spend $40 get 60 AM.  She made a fuss and showed me where it says only one coupon can be used.  I asked if she would scan it and see what happens, which she did and it did work.  She then gave me a lecture on how Rexall doesn't get the AM's free, its 25 cents per AM that they need to pay.  I was respectful of her comments but I kept thinking 'how is that my problem'.  I mean if they take then the issue seems to be on their end.  If they didn't take then okay, they fixed their problem.  Can't be that hard for them to input that into their system can it?  Lol.
> Anyways, rant over, I spent $45.16 after tax and got 119 AM's.  One of my load and go's didn't work but I can't exactly complain.



I would have lectured her on how all of Rexall's prices are at least 1/4 more than Walmart's and would she rather that I and the rest of the airmiles users do our shopping there and put her out of a job?  The only way that Rexall prices become competitive is by stacking coupons.


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> I would have lectured her on how all of Rexall's prices are at least 1/4 more than Walmart's and would she rather that I and the rest of the airmiles users do our shopping there and put her out of a job?  The only way that Rexall prices become competitive is by stacking coupons.



Totally agree!  Since my load & go offers have stopped coming, I have stopped shopping at Rexall's.  I debated going there today for the $25 get 50 (as we can stash 4 cans of nuts to bring out at Thanksgiving and Christmas) but haven't had time so far.

And WTH?  It's not her job to lecture you on air miles.  That's up to the higher up people in Rexall who deal with air miles.  Sheesh!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Hon
> I did not mean to infer that using the swiffer wet jet indicates laziness,,lol,,,lol. sorry Hon,,I just always tease my sons that they are lazy.
> Thanks for the link to the coupons,I appreciate it.
> I agree the dry ones just seem to push the dust around. My new floors are tile porcelain (look like wood planks) and I love how easy it is to keep them clean now.
> 
> Thanks again
> Hugs Mel



*I'm always frank about how LAZY i am! I wouldn't call it lazy so much as creative in my use of energy  BTW i don't use the swiffer wet jet -- i just use the wet cloths on the standard swiffer stick. Don't have room to store multiple "things" and they work perfectly fine for the between swipes. Twice a year i really go at the floor in the kitchen (ugly old  yellow, linoleum) by stripping the finish off with a good scrub and wash with real cleaners. Then i use what used to be called "Pledge Future Shine" (been bought out & i forget the new name) -- it's simple to use, squirt it, mop it on, let it dry. I put 2 coats on and then use a dry swiffer to polish it up. If i use the wet swiffers at least once a week they keep it looking shiny & clean!! The front hall is a similar product to yours and the wet cloths are all i have used for 3 years and it looks as good as the day it went down.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So for the first time I received push back from Rexall from stacking AM coupons.  I had the $25 get 50 AM for the Rexall products as well as the spend $40 get 60 AM.  She made a fuss and showed me where it says only one coupon can be used.  I asked if she would scan it and see what happens, which she did and it did work.  She then gave me a lecture on how Rexall doesn't get the AM's free, its 25 cents per AM that they need to pay.  I was respectful of her comments but I kept thinking 'how is that my problem'.  I mean if they take then the issue seems to be on their end.  If they didn't take then okay, they fixed their problem.  Can't be that hard for them to input that into their system can it?  Lol.
> Anyways, rant over, I spent $45.16 after tax and got 119 AM's.  One of my load and go's didn't work but I can't exactly complain.





damo said:


> I would have lectured her on how all of Rexall's prices are at least 1/4 more than Walmart's and would she rather that I and the rest of the airmiles users do our shopping there and put her out of a job?  The only way that Rexall prices become competitive is by stacking coupons.





Disney Addicted said:


> Totally agree!  Since my load & go offers have stopped coming, I have stopped shopping at Rexall's.  I debated going there today for the $25 get 50 (as we can stash 4 cans of nuts to bring out at Thanksgiving and Christmas) but haven't had time so far.
> 
> And WTH?  It's not her job to lecture you on air miles.  That's up to the higher up people in Rexall who deal with air miles.  Sheesh!



*Agree with all this 100%!!! It's not my problem that you have loop-holes that i can use and it's not coming out of your salary so just scan the darned things and stop judging me  I actually need a bunch of stuff but can't be bothered heading out of the house today .. i would need to spend $60 if I want to use my LnG offer as well and it would net me 170 AM but the hassle of actually putting on "outside clothes" (you know, NOT a Donald shirt that is stretched beyond belief and shorts with stains), walking/taking the bus or waiting till the car is home, and then the concentration of a serious shop isn't worth 1700 AM!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> For some reason my sons like the swiffer (laziness) lol. I like the Vileda mop and bucket myself, The cyst ruptured last year but instead of going away the scans show it is refilling,,I am seeing a surgeon next week so maybe he will have some suggestions. I have to have strong legs for my Disney trips is what I am going to tell him!
> Hugs to you


A cyst has a sack.  They can rupture at any time and that’s ok but if the sack is not removed they will always refill.  You have to find a surgical dermatologist to remove the sack.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Just back from a Rexall shop.
> I purchased two Rexall products total $30.48 (Both labeled Rexall)
> Bill showed
> Base miles N/A
> Bonus MilesN/A
> Load & Go N/A
> which store manager says usually means the airmiles website is down.
> 
> Next purchase total $30.52
> Manager is not sure if the Nosh & Co products and Savvy products will go through,,she seems to think it is only Rexall and Be Better,
> She read the fine print and did say it is a bit misleading as Nosh & Co and Savvy are Rexall owned products.
> This Bill showed
> Base Miles N/A
> Bonus Miles N/A
> Load & Go N/A
> So if the airmiles don't post in the next couple of days she said that she will *make it right* for me.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Just a suggestion for Rexall (you never know who reads these posts)
> Maybe in the fine print they will have to exclude certain *Rexall* products in the future.
> They even have a *KIT* beauty line.


*They should even get their act together with Airmiles.* 

So I went to Rexall to use my coupon today and after I walked there for 25 minutes I get there to find out they don't have my Rexall item I was going to purchase so I just left.  I was lucky that I got a ride to another Rexall which had my item as well as another item that I had been looking at and the 2nd item is going on sale tomorrow but the sale tag had already been put up so they had to give it to me for the sale price.  My total came to 29.98 and the scanned coupon on their cash says spend $30 get 50 airmiles not the spend $25 get 50 that the coupon said.  We went back and forth and I said do you have anything cheap that I can buy to get my total over $30 and I found a box of Savvy tissues for $.69 so my before tax was $30.67.  They said there must be some communication issue with what airmiles sent out for the coupon and what they were told.  The Manager person said she had just manually given somebody the 50 airmiles but if she did it again they would be calling her.  That is probably why your coupons didn't work.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> A cyst has a sack.  They can rupture at any time and that’s ok but if the sack is not removed they will always refill.  You have to find a surgical dermatologist to remove the sack.


Hi Hon yeah mine is a 
A popliteal *cyst*, also known as a *Baker's cyst*, is a fluid-filled swelling that causes a lump at the back of the knee, leading to tightness and restricted movement. The *cyst* can be painful when you bend or extend your knee,
Unfortunately it's inside my leg so I have been waiting for a surgeon's appointment,,,a long wait. I have a feeling even if he suggests surgery it will be a long wait for that. Our medical system is very busy.
My fingers are crossed.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious if any Air Miles DIS'ers are planning on going to WDW for the 50th anniversary in 2021?  We already have a big family trip planned for April 2019 to Mexico, so at this point, all of my miles are being saved for that WDW trip.
> 
> Question though:  Do we know if the celebrations will start right on January 1, 2021? Or will they start on the exact date WDW was opened?



WE're in the "talking" stages of a 2020 trip for my oldest daughter's 30th.  If it doesn't pan out and we don't go in 2020, I think 2021 might be a good alternative!


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> *They should even get their act together with Airmiles.*
> 
> So I went to Rexall to use my coupon today and after I walked there for 25 minutes I get there to find out they don't have my Rexall item I was going to purchase so I just left.  I was lucky that I got a ride to another Rexall which had my item as well as another item that I had been looking at and the 2nd item is going on sale tomorrow but the sale tag had already been put up so they had to give it to me for the sale price.  My total came to 29.98 and the scanned coupon on their cash says spend $30 get 50 airmiles not the spend $25 get 50 that the coupon said.  We went back and forth and I said do you have anything cheap that I can buy to get my total over $30 and I found a box of Savvy tissues for $.69 so my before tax was $30.67.  They said there must be some communication issue with what airmiles sent out for the coupon and what they were told.  The Manager person said she had just manually given somebody the 50 airmiles but if she did it again they would be calling her.  That is probably why your coupons didn't work.



Hugs to you Hon,,I am so sorry you walked there and they didn't have what you needed.
That is so wrong --the email said spend 25.00 get 50 airmiles.
I am glad they gave you the sale price,,I looked through the new flyer and noticed alot of Rexall items going on sale and some with airmiles,,,kind of made me wish I had waited till this weekend to shop.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Hugs to you Hon,,I am so sorry you walked there and they didn't have what you needed.
> That is so wrong --the email said spend 25.00 get 50 airmiles.
> I am glad they gave you the sale price,,I looked through the new flyer and noticed alot of Rexall items going on sale and some with airmiles,,,kind of made me wish I had waited till this weekend to shop.


Well I don't mind the walking and I need to get my 10,000 steps per day in so the walk is good for me. If I had gone to the 2nd store first I wouldn't have gotten the Rexall item on sale so it all worked out for me.  Both stores were the same walking distance from my house but I thought I would try the bigger store as I figured they would have the product in stock more than the littler store.  How wrong I was!!!    Good thing my ride was available to pick me up from the first store and take me to the second store.


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Just back from a Rexall shop.
> I purchased two Rexall products total $30.48 (Both labeled Rexall)
> Bill showed
> Base miles N/A
> Bonus MilesN/A
> Load & Go N/A
> which store manager says usually means the airmiles website is down.
> 
> Next purchase total $30.52
> Manager is not sure if the Nosh & Co products and Savvy products will go through,,she seems to think it is only Rexall and Be Better,
> She read the fine print and did say it is a bit misleading as Nosh & Co and Savvy are Rexall owned products.
> This Bill showed
> Base Miles N/A
> Bonus Miles N/A
> Load & Go N/A
> So if the airmiles don't post in the next couple of days she said that she will *make it right* for me.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Just a suggestion for Rexall (you never know who reads these posts)
> Maybe in the fine print they will have to exclude certain *Rexall* products in the future.
> They even have a *KIT* beauty line.



My coupon didn't work either.  I was told that the 50 bonus would post within 2 weeks, and if not come back to the store, and they would make it right.  If that doesn't work I will return all the items and get a refund.  They claimed Rexall was redoing their computers, and they were changing how things were done.  We will see.  

All my purchases are still in the shopping bag, and will stay there until I get my 50 bonus air miles, with the exception of the 99 cent potato chips which we will eat.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious if any Air Miles DIS'ers are planning on going to WDW for the 50th anniversary in 2021?  We already have a big family trip planned for April 2019 to Mexico, so at this point, all of my miles are being saved for that WDW trip.
> 
> Question though:  Do we know if the celebrations will start right on January 1, 2021? Or will they start on the exact date WDW was opened?



Based on how Disney celebrated prior anniversaries at WDW and DLR, I am betting on them celebrating WDW 50th from October 2021 to October 2022. Therefore, we are planning a Spring break (first week of March for us) in 2022 but if they change their pattern, we will go March 2021 instead. DH agreed to buy AP for 2021-2022 but now I think we will only go to WDW once in March and visit Aulani or DLP instead of going multiple times to WDW. I still love WDW but since visiting DLR in April, I don't want to spend all our Disney money at WDW anymore and visit all the other Disney places all over the world.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Favour time! Just wondering if my fellow DIS'ers would be willing to "buy" port of wine tickets for me for the Friday at 7pm show?  I would be most grateful! DH is technically Onyx now, but it won't be posted until Sunday!


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious if any Air Miles DIS'ers are planning on going to WDW for the 50th anniversary in 2021?  We already have a big family trip planned for April 2019 to Mexico, so at this point, all of my miles are being saved for that WDW trip.
> 
> Question though:  Do we know if the celebrations will start right on January 1, 2021? Or will they start on the exact date WDW was opened?


I would guess they will start at the beginning of the year! WDW and DLR anniversaries usually last over a year


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> I would guess they will start at the beginning of the year! WDW and DLR anniversaries usually last over a year



I will probably plan to go when I know TRON and Guardians of the Galaxy are operational.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Favour time! Just wondering if my fellow DIS'ers would be willing to "buy" port of wine tickets for me for the Friday at 7pm show?  I would be most grateful! DH is technically Onyx now, but it won't be posted until Sunday!



Are you referring to the "Access for two to the NSLC Festival of Wines - Halifax NS - Sept 2018" for 1 reward mile?

I can if you still need it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes! Thats it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes please Disney Addicted!


----------



## isabellea

Do you need another one?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes please Isabellea!


----------



## Disney Addicted

*GIVEAWAY!
*
Since the Onyx CNE tickets did not include the ride-all-day pass, I decided my son & I weren't going.  I ended up giving the tickets to my Dad to use.

However, I was entering a contest to win a 1 night stay in Toronto, 4 ride-all-day passes, 4 ribfest meals, VIP seating for the air show; aroebics and ice show.

I did not win the grand prize but my husband won 1 of 5 secondary prizes.

Yep - more CNE general admission tickets.  4 of them.    However, he feels that what he really won is the "opportunity to spend money" and we really don't want to go.  I tried offering them to friends but no takers.

Is anyone here planning on going?  Would anyone like them?  I'm in Bowmanville and they can be picked up.  Depending where you live I may even be able to drop them off to you.  These are plastic admission cards.  No names attached.  Good any day.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes please Isabellea!



What time do you need?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Friday at 7pm please


----------



## Disney Addicted

I tried.  It says it's sold out and to remove it from my cart!  Why would they still have it up then?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

thats weird!
It's still showing for me.


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> I tried.  It says it's sold out and to remove it from my cart!  Whyw ould they still have it up then?



I got the same message (I was using the French version of the website). Sorry!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if it's because you are not in NS?


----------



## osully

The Rexall experience can be pretty awful. Yes you can get a lot of AM (usually between 100 and 200 for a $50 + tax spend) when they have a good promo on. But OMG its like a challenge. Their prices are so high. Usually their AM on specific items are less than 1 AM per dollar spent. They never have good stock. Items scan at the wrong prices.

I am so glad I moved out of Barrhaven though. There was a cashier at the new store there who would give me so much grief for using manufacturer coupons, correcting prices that scanned wrong (at least one item per shopping trip), and then how dare I show the AM spend x get x coupon, then the $5 off $25 survey coupon!

At the end of the day, if Shoppers sells something for $4 and gives PC Optimum points for it, but Rexall charges $6 and I can earn AM, I will buy at Rexall. So they aren't losing money by giving us AM! In fact they are creating LOYAL customers by giving out LOYALTY points


----------



## Disney Addicted

Nope.  It just won't let me.  Maybe that date/time slot is sold out. Sorry!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ok no worries! Thanks for trying everyone!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Maybe.. but maybe I could have a trip planned there at the same time.  I'm not sure it would care about us not living in NS.


----------



## Disney Addicted

What about the Saturday?


----------



## isabellea

The Friday at 7pm is now gone from the drop down menu...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm on chat to see if they really are gone.  It still shows on my end.  Even when I refresh.

He says if the system is not allowing me to get past the cart, then yes they are gone.  Sorry.


----------



## isabellea

I still see all times available except Friday 7pm if you want us to try for another one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ok thats what I thought.

Oddly enough, I was able to purchase a set of tickets for the Saturday night too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Could you try for the Saturday at 7pm then?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Could you try for the Saturday at 7pm then?



Got them.  So how does this work?  Are they shipped to me?  E-mailed?


----------



## isabellea

Saturday 7pm is now gone for me. Sorry!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They should send hard tickets.  
I wish they were just emailed.


----------



## Disney Addicted

LOL - I must have snagged the last set before you Isabellea.

Yes, I see in the confirmation e-mail it looks like they will ship them to my address.  E-tickets would be easier. 

As soon as they arrive I will let you know.  Hey, could you send me a PM so I don't forget who I ordered them for and have to back-track through all the posts later?  Thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks so much everyone for your efforts!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> thats weird!
> It's still showing for me.



Hi Hon
I am not sure if this helps because it is the 1pm on the Sat 29 but I grabbed one for you . I tried all the other times and that is the only one I could get. I wasn't sure if it would help.
PM me if interested.
Hugs Mel

Edited: I see someone got you a set,,,,well if anyone else is interested in the Sat Sept 29 at 1 pm let me know.
Access for two (2) to the NSLC Festival of Wines - Saturday, September 29, 2018 - 1:00pm x 1
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure if this helps because it is the 1pm on the Sat 29 but I grabbed one for you . I tried all the other times and that is the only one I could get. I wasn't sure if it would help.
> PM me if interested.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks Mel. I will take it.  My folks would be more likely to go during the day than the night.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Thanks Mel. I will take it.  My folks would be more likely to go during the day than the night.



Hi Hon
I sent you a P.M. Private Message with my email.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Just saw an ad for a Royale Paper product promo - purchase $20 worth of Royale Products in one transaction between Aug 6 and Oct 24, send them a photo of it and they will send you a $10 Ultimate Dining gift card valid for 30 days.  Go to https://ultimate.royalepromotions.ca/en/ to check it out.  Maybe Royale products will be on sale and you can earn bonus air miles.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

juniorbugman said:


> Just saw an ad for a Royale Paper product promo - purchase $20 worth of Royale Products in one transaction between Aug 6 and Oct 24, send them a photo of it and they will send you a $10 Ultimate Dining gift card valid for 30 days.  Go to https://ultimate.royalepromotions.ca/en/ to check it out.  Maybe Royale products will be on sale and you can earn bonus air miles.



Toilet paper companies giving gift cards for food... ohhhhhh I needed that giggle today...


----------



## ottawamom

deleted. Really late to the game.


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Totally agree!  Since my load & go offers have stopped coming, I have stopped shopping at Rexall's.  I debated going there today for the $25 get 50 (as we can stash 4 cans of nuts to bring out at Thanksgiving and Christmas) but haven't had time so far.
> 
> And WTH?  It's not her job to lecture you on air miles.  That's up to the higher up people in Rexall who deal with air miles.  Sheesh!


 I agree. I get nothing in my LnG at all anymore (I only ever had Rexall ). I had the two coupons on my phone and had it on my list of things to do. There is no Rexall near me, and it would have meant a 20 minute drive into the city for the points. I decided that my time (and relaxation) was worth more than the points. Sorry Rexall, your prices and no LnG means no $ from me.


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked my L&G - I have a spend $25, get 50 AM valid from today until Tuesday.  That's a weird one...


----------



## ottawamom

I think they are finally onto us. Until they get a program that can stop the double/triple dipping this may be their way of controlling it. It's possible that L&G will end before the infamous e-mail comes out and then they may have a separate promotion for just Thursday. This way they can control what gets awarded and when, as their current system doesn't do a very good job of filtering offers.

This new development along with comments posted the other day could be the beginning of an end of an era. Or I could be way off base and totally wrong.


----------



## bababear_50

50 airmiles from yesterday's Rexall shop posted but the other 50 did not.
I went in and had them add the 50 airmiles this morning.
I will know next time they say *Rexall brand* and *Be Better brand* that it does not include and of Rexall's other  brands.
I am waiting till tomorrow to cruise Sobeys for an in store airmiles check.
Have a great weekend everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## DilEmma

kerreyn said:


> Just checked my L&G - I have a spend $25, get 50 AM valid from today until Tuesday.  That's a weird one...


That’s the one I always get. Knock on wood.

Oh you meant ‘until Tuesday’. I’ve had weird dates like that. Hopefully they don’t add ‘except on sunny Wednesdays’ or some such nonsense.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Heading home on the bus from Toronto.  Took one last kick at the shell offer before I left the city and grabbed a peanut butter chocolate Magnum bar!!!! Cost me $4.50 and I got 10 AM *


----------



## DilEmma

Heads up for Netflix gift cards at Sobeys (Barrhaven):
I bought the Netflix $60 gift cards Get 70 Air Miles. Even though there was a sign in store, the Air Miles had to be manually added. The CSR said he had the same problem earlier. He was planning to ‘let someone know’.


----------



## mort1331

Ok hold all the pickle power big sales till we are back. Off to Cali first thing in the am..First west coast trip,,,little nervous, I do all the planning, and it feels like I have not done anything for this trip. 
Very different then WDW...mostly reading on things to do and where to eat. We have not booked any dining, going to quick serve most, fast pass is when we walk in, and will get maxpass there. extra |$10per person per day, but hey it includes pics, and we already saved 25% with Can discount.
Hope there is some great deals for all of you.
See you in 10 days, might sneak a check in late night there.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Ok hold all the pickle power big sales till we are back. Off to Cali first thing in the am..First west coast trip,,,little nervous, I do all the planning, and it feels like I have not done anything for this trip.
> Very different then WDW...mostly reading on things to do and where to eat. We have not booked any dining, going to quick serve most, fast pass is when we walk in, and will get maxpass there. extra |$10per person per day, but hey it includes pics, and we already saved 25% with Can discount.
> Hope there is some great deals for all of you.
> See you in 10 days, might sneak a check in late night there.



Have a blast!


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Ok hold all the pickle power big sales till we are back. Off to Cali first thing in the am..First west coast trip,,,little nervous, I do all the planning, and it feels like I have not done anything for this trip.
> Very different then WDW...mostly reading on things to do and where to eat. We have not booked any dining, going to quick serve most, fast pass is when we walk in, and will get maxpass there. extra |$10per person per day, but hey it includes pics, and we already saved 25% with Can discount.
> Hope there is some great deals for all of you.
> See you in 10 days, might sneak a check in late night there.



I am so excited for you!
You are going to have a blast and I can't wait to here all the details.
Enjoy! Maxpass sounds great!
Hugs Mel

Remember the sunblock


----------



## Disney Addicted

DilEmma said:


> Heads up for Netflix gift cards at Sobeys (Barrhaven):
> I bought the Netflix $60 gift cards Get 70 Air Miles. Even though there was a sign in store, the Air Miles had to be manually added. The CSR said he had the same problem earlier. He was planning to ‘let someone know’.



I picked one up at the Whitby location.  CRS had to manually add the air miles.  They didn't have the $30 or $60 gift cards, only the one that said it can be loaded up to $200 (apparently that's called a variable card?).  The fine print said either of those 3 gift cards could be purchased, as long as it was in $60 increments.  No problem getting the miles manually added in any case.


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Heads up for Netflix gift cards at Sobeys (Barrhaven):
> I bought the Netflix $60 gift cards Get 70 Air Miles. Even though there was a sign in store, the Air Miles had to be manually added. The CSR said he had the same problem earlier. He was planning to ‘let someone know’.



I bought the same thing yesterday at noon. The CSR said he would let someone know to me too. The one I had wasn't aware of the promotion though when I spoke with him. At least they added the AM without issue.


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip Mort, Disneyland is my next goal but I have to wait awhile. DH is a little tired of Disney. Oh well San Diego here we come! (late Sept)


----------



## Silvermist999

Any other Onyx members get an email today to opt in and earn 55 AM for swiping their card 5 times?    I'm going to check my L&G offers at Rexall and see what I can do over the next few days.  Looks like I can't just buy 5 chocolate bars at one partner and call it a day, lol.  

* This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by August 26, 2018. Offer is valid from August 24 to 26 2018. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 3 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of 30 Miles, or 5 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of 55 Miles. Offers cannot be combined. Limit of 1 swipe per Partner location per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on August 26, 2018, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.


----------



## hdrolfe

I also got the Onyx offer for up to 55 AM. Sounds easy enough? if I go shopping during those days I guess lol. I did opt in.

My AM from Sobeys on Sunday have posted. I wasn't expecting them until next week as usually they are later. I'm happy to see them though!


----------



## Eveningsong

Silvermist999 said:


> Any other Onyx members get an email today to opt in and earn 55 AM for swiping their card 5 times?    I'm going to check my L&G offers at Rexall and see what I can do over the next few days.  Looks like I can't just buy 5 chocolate bars at one partner and call it a day, lol.
> 
> * This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by August 26, 2018. Offer is valid from August 24 to 26 2018. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 3 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of 30 Miles, or 5 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of 55 Miles. Offers cannot be combined. Limit of 1 swipe per Partner location per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on August 26, 2018, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.



Do you think that a loaded bonus offer, like Metro, or air miles load and go (Rexall), or get my offers (Sobeys, Foodland) would count, or does it have to be one base mile?


----------



## Silvermist999

Eveningsong said:


> Do you think that a loaded bonus offer, like Metro, or air miles load and go (Rexall), or get my offers (Sobeys, Foodland) would count, or does it have to be one base mile?



That is a very good question. It just says eligible purchases with min 1 mile.  It doesn't state loaded offers are excluded. 1 mile earned is 1 mile earned, I hope....


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mort1331 said:


> Ok hold all the pickle power big sales till we are back. Off to Cali first thing in the am..First west coast trip,,,little nervous, I do all the planning, and it feels like I have not done anything for this trip.
> Very different then WDW...mostly reading on things to do and where to eat. We have not booked any dining, going to quick serve most, fast pass is when we walk in, and will get maxpass there. extra |$10per person per day, but hey it includes pics, and we already saved 25% with Can discount.
> Hope there is some great deals for all of you.
> See you in 10 days, might sneak a check in late night there.


Have an awesome trip!


----------



## Eveningsong

Silvermist999 said:


> That is a very good question. It just says eligible purchases with min 1 mile.  It doesn't state loaded offers are excluded. 1 mile earned is 1 mile earned, I hope....



I already shopped at Rexall, and Shell, today before I received the email.  Do you think they will count or should I do 5 more to be sure?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So many questions & comments and so little time -- luckily hubby is snoring beside me so i can dash off a quick post before he realizes I'm using social media on "our Friday night" only time we set aside to just be with no electronic devices to interrupt!*

*@mort1331 have a BLAST and keep notes to share your trip when you get back!*
*my Netflix experience was the same as everyone else with a bit of a twist: Urban Fresh on Queen's Quay only had loadable cards and we weren't sure if adding $120 to one would work so decided i would do 2 $60's -- the first didn't work so they called the "make it right girl" (seriously, that's what she called her  )poor kid had a card for ONE SINGLE MILE and I thought she was gonna cry when the cashier said i needed 140 AM -- manager came & fixed it no problem. I even got an extra 50 for pointing out they still had the sign up for last week's Cara cards!*
*The e-mail offer for the extra miles - got it for both cards. The gold one is 2 transactions get 20, 4 get 45. The ONYX card is 3 get 30 or 5 get 55. I opted in once i got the emial but i don't know if the transaction i already did today count .. hope so*
*My stop at Shell for the Magnum bar?!?! I'm gonna need to do an online chat because looking at the receipt and the jerk of a clerk scanned (get this) a flipping LIGHTER instead of my ice cream bar!!! I wondered what he was doing and asked for the receipt to be sure i wasn't paying for both but hubby pointed out there is NO magnum bar on the receipt!!*
*THIS was my treat BTW ....*
*



*

*Only thing i saw on the shelf in Urban Fresh was Kellog's cereal .. all flavours had this tag*
**


----------



## bababear_50

I got the Aug 24-26 Onyx email too
shop 3 get 30
OR
shop 5 get 55
So if I buy one Thirst Buster (Shell)--around $5.00 then I get 5 bonus airmiles does this count as one purchase (swipe) ?
Usually you have to spend 20.00 or more to get one airmiles.

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...our-cents-per-litre-at-shell-this-summer.html

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Eveningsong said:


> I already shopped at Rexall, and Shell, today before I received the email.  Do you think they will count or should I do 5 more to be sure?



I did shopping this afternoon, came home and discovered this e-mail.  I opted in but I sure hope it counts today's.  I swiped my card at Sobey's and at Shell this afternoon.

Tomorrow I'm going to Metro to pick up 3 cream cheeses and will get air miles on that.  Should count as my 3rd.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update to my Magnum saga .. online chat with Karl netted me 20 miles for my troubles!! He was just as shocked as i was that a lighter was considered an acceptable alternative to scan for an ice cream bar and said that Shell tends to be a bit lax when it comes to scanning properly. YOU THINK?!?!?!*

*Reading the details for the email opt-in offer leads me to *THINK* this is what we have to do*

*make a purchase at a partner that nets us at least 1 AM -- so any item that has bonus miles & gives you more like the Thirst buster  should work*
*only ONE transaction per partner per day will count so no sense separating transactions into multiple sales*
*if you are shopping at a store and only getting the base miles (so most store 1 AM/$20) make sure you spend the minimum amount*
*you can opt into the offer up until 11:59 pm on August 26th so i'm gonna say any qualifying purchases we made today will count*


----------



## bababear_50

I guess what I am asking is this
so tonight Fri 24th I buy one Shell Magnum ice cream bar
tomorrow Sat 25 I buy Shell 2 bags Doritos
Sun 26th I buy Shell 2 coke products
That is good for 3 purchases?
OR
Does it have to be 5 different partners?
I do see "Offers can not be combined".........................................


----------



## ottawamom

Just read this and decided I am running out to Metro right now and will purchase 1 targeted offer on my card and one on DH. One more item Sat and Sun then Rexall Sat and Sun for the others.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has this happened to anyone?

I had 600 miles, then my sobeys posted that gave me 811. I just checked the account and the samsung 50 miles just popped in there but my account didnt change from the 811...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nevermind. I was on the app. When I logged into website they were there. Talk about panicking lol


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> Just read this and decided I am running out to Metro right now and will purchase 1 targeted offer on my card and one on DH. One more item Sat and Sun then Rexall Sat and Sun for the others.




After dinner headed out airmiles shopping.  Did Foodland got a package of Braided Strudel $3.49 with 5 bonus air miles.  Had a $2.00 off coupon on the package so $1.49 plus tax (it is in the flyer).  Next LCBO, picked up a bottle of Canadian wine with 5 bonus airmiles, then off to Metro.  Metro was my biggest spend $23.90 dollars with two loaded offers (16 bonus air miles, one regular).  Three down and two to go tomorrow, Sobeys and Rexall,  and maybe a trip to Shell for that delicious looking Magnum ice cream bar with 10 bonus air miles.  Our vehicle is full, no room for fuel.  Filled up today at Shell before it jumped from $1.21 a litre to $1.33 a litre.


----------



## osully

I find the Onyx promo email more confusing than necessary. I opted in right before groceries at Sobeys. Husband will probably fill up the gas tank at Shell now as I told him to. And we have to go to Lowes too. I will get the rewards for the 3 shops then I guess. Kind of annoyed there is a AM min earn to get the bonus... so run around and spend betwen $100-200 in 3 days for 55 extra AM max? I won't worry about doing this. If it happens it happens. 

Compare that to the AirMilesShops 5 transactions for 1000AM!!


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Nevermind. I was on the app. When I logged into website they were there. Talk about panicking lol


Website updates your total faster. Transactions usually show at the same time on the app and the website but for some reason the total updates quicker on the website!


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Ok hold all the pickle power big sales till we are back. Off to Cali first thing in the am..First west coast trip,,,little nervous, I do all the planning, and it feels like I have not done anything for this trip.
> Very different then WDW...mostly reading on things to do and where to eat. We have not booked any dining, going to quick serve most, fast pass is when we walk in, and will get maxpass there. extra |$10per person per day, but hey it includes pics, and we already saved 25% with Can discount.
> Hope there is some great deals for all of you.
> See you in 10 days, might sneak a check in late night there.



I’m sure you will have a blast at DLR! We loved Maxpass and we are already saving to stay at the Grand Californian next time we go (with the kids). Have fun!!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Random thought i had today...do you think Disneyland APs are available for purchase through Onyx concierge or whatever it’s called? Because when you buy online it’s similar to a ticket, right (its a voucher not tied to an account)? I’m not onyx yet, but will be after this 1000 posts for back to school AMS.ca promo. Anyone have insight?


----------



## Cinderella6174

So i have to share and I know the people in this group will appreciate:
We just returned from a week at Animal Kingdom Loddge - a big splurge for us but we took the kids to parents home country before and I knew they would need some pampering afterwards.
At check in; was hoping for some pixie dust as DH said a big no to the extra cost of the savannah views; we were told no, hotel was full. Ok, can't fault a gal for trying.
Then I asked about getting the Disability Access Pass for my son, made it clear we were not going to the parks that day, we were told, go to Disney Springs, etc. Ok - repeated everything to the cast member, he said yup, go here, and do this, etc.
Ok - so I trekked all 7 of us (travelling with another family) to Disney Springs after long days of travel; found Guest Relations in the middle of the place, only to be told, nope, can't do it there. UGHHH

So we got the kids some Goofy treats and went back. I sent a firm but polite email to the General Manager about the experience. The next morning the on duty manager called to ask if she could talk to me. I said we had breakfast reservations, she said no problem, they would send us in a taxi (fancy I thought, ok)
She apologized and offered us taxi transportation; for all 7 of us? I asked: yes; for the whole trip?? yes. Wow. I was blown away. Thank you, I said that was very generous.
Wait, she tells me, we're not done. She offered to put both families in a 3 bedroom grand villa for the rest of the stay (6 more nights)!!!

I have never seen a hotel room so big.

Needless to say it was a great trip. The kids had a great time, the adults had a great time. We had pixie dust coming out of our Mickey ears.

Time to start saving AM for the next trip? )


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received and saw other people talk about receiving the "Excellent to be Oynx" e-mail (shop 5 stores get 45 air miles), but did anyone else get the Gold offer my husband received?

It's "Gold Gets You More".  Shop/Swipe at 2 stores for 20 miles or 4 stores for 45 miles.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I received and saw other people talk about receiving the "Excellent to be Oynx" e-mail (shop 5 stores get 45 air miles), but* did anyone else get the Gold offer m*y* husband received*?
> 
> It's "Gold Gets You More".  Shop/Swipe at 2 stores for 20 miles or 4 stores for 45 miles.


Yes, I did no my card.  DH got the Onyx one for his card.  Either way there is no chance I will complete either offer.  Even shopping at 2 stores would be a challenge in such a short period for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok the Duck has had a chance to chew on this e-mail and how to *possibly* make it work without too much $$ outlay. Only need 1 mile per transaction, no mention of transaction dollar value  You don't need to go to 5 different stores just can't do 1 store more than once/day YMMV*

*Yesterday i did my Sobey's run for the gift cards so there's #1*
*Go to Rexall and buy 1 tube of toothpaste on sale for $2.49 get 3 AM from my LnG offers there's #2*
*Shell for Magnum bar $3.99 get 10 AM there's #3*
*Metro for our normal shopping on Sunday there's #4*
*Hit up Shell again on Sunday for something on that list for #5*

*Suggestions for people with no targetted offers could include:*

*Rexall body wash on sale for $3.99 get 3 AM*
*Rexall Kit mesh balls sponge thingee $1.49 buy 2 get 3 AM *
*Shell for any of the in store items several choices give 10 AM List of participating Shell Locations
Shell Bonus Offers*
*Use ANY of your targeted offers for something small*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Random thought i had today...do you think Disneyland APs are available for purchase through Onyx concierge or whatever it’s called? Because when you buy online it’s similar to a ticket, right (its a voucher not tied to an account)? I’m not onyx yet, but will be after this 1000 posts for back to school AMS.ca promo. Anyone have insight?


*The ONYX personal shoppers will basically get you anything concrete that isn't in their current list of rewards -- in other words not travel related/hotel etc*

*You don't have access to this service until you hit ONYX level so you'd have to wait until the miles post to request the pass. YES this is something they can source you but you also have to have the correct amount of miles to actually BUY the item -- they use roughly the same math of 95 AM=$10 with a markup to cover the service. *


----------



## pigletto

Cinderella6174 said:


> So i have to share and I know the people in this group will appreciate:
> We just returned from a week at Animal Kingdom Loddge - a big splurge for us but we took the kids to parents home country before and I knew they would need some pampering afterwards.
> At check in; was hoping for some pixie dust as DH said a big no to the extra cost of the savannah views; we were told no, hotel was full. Ok, can't fault a gal for trying.
> Then I asked about getting the Disability Access Pass for my son, made it clear we were not going to the parks that day, we were told, go to Disney Springs, etc. Ok - repeated everything to the cast member, he said yup, go here, and do this, etc.
> Ok - so I trekked all 7 of us (travelling with another family) to Disney Springs after long days of travel; found Guest Relations in the middle of the place, only to be told, nope, can't do it there. UGHHH
> 
> So we got the kids some Goofy treats and went back. I sent a firm but polite email to the General Manager about the experience. The next morning the on duty manager called to ask if she could talk to me. I said we had breakfast reservations, she said no problem, they would send us in a taxi (fancy I thought, ok)
> She apologized and offered us taxi transportation; for all 7 of us? I asked: yes; for the whole trip?? yes. Wow. I was blown away. Thank you, I said that was very generous.
> Wait, she tells me, we're not done. She offered to put both families in a 3 bedroom grand villa for the rest of the stay (6 more nights)!!!
> 
> I have never seen a hotel room so big.
> 
> Needless to say it was a great trip. The kids had a great time, the adults had a great time. We had pixie dust coming out of our Mickey ears.
> 
> Time to start saving AM for the next trip? )


That’s lovely! It sounds like you had an amazing trip!


----------



## Disney Addicted

For my "Excellent to be Oynx" I've done:
1) Sobey's = 10 air miles
2) Shell = 5 air miles
3) Metro = 3 air miles
4) today or tomorrow Shell
5) tomorrow Metro again = 15 air miles

My husband's "Gold Gets You More"
1) Metro today = 36 miles
2) Foodland later today = 6
3) Metro tomorrow = 3
4) Shell later today or tomorrow


----------



## ottawamom

My spreadsheet is becoming quite colourful tracking two different promotions at the same time. I have one shop (3 cards) left to do tomorrow at Metro and I've completed the 3/5, 2/4 promotion. 

Still waiting for DH to decide if he wants something from Amazon or not then I will complete his card and do an insurance purchase on DS card as Canada Post and La Senza still haven't posted (I needed the things I ordered and will need the insurance order too)

These promotions are becoming a little bit of work to do, keep track of etc. Oh well its all AM.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has this happened to anyone?
> 
> I had 600 miles, then my sobeys posted that gave me 811. I just checked the account and the samsung 50 miles just popped in there but my account didnt change from the 811...



I've had that happen before. Log out wait awhile (couple of hours sometimes) and your correct total will be at the top of the page. Something in the system just wasn't updating as quickly as others.


----------



## isabellea

I haven’t received the Onyx e-mail... Maybe it’s a regional offer?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm on the live chat right now asking them to make a note on DH's account that the partners miles are not posting. I've never had this many issues with using air miles partners before...


----------



## osully

Heads up - Lowes is currently offering free shipping no minimum. 10x AM both in store and online. Combine that with AirMilesShops.


----------



## DilEmma

Just FYI, 
Rexall gift cards (for Rexall) earn 1 Air Mile for $20. I knew this before but onfirmed it again today.

I only purchase items that are excellent value at any Air Miles store so I don’t spend much more than $20 (after the $5 off coupon) at Rexall. 

Anyway, I shopped Rexall on Friday for the $10 coupon and couldn’t possibly buy more this weekend at Rexall.(let alone this week) so the $20 Rexall gift card works very well for the Onyx offer. Especially since it’s right near our dojo where DH and the kids go five times a week.

Side Note:
Excellent Rexall product - Be Better under eye cream 30 mL
I’ve been using this for almost four years.
Excellent value for a 30 mL tub (no wasteage versus a tube) of cream - an excellent product. Regularly under $10.
I only use about one each year, even with two young woman teens. Great product.


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *The ONYX personal shoppers will basically get you anything concrete that isn't in their current list of rewards -- in other words not travel related/hotel etc*
> 
> *You don't have access to this service until you hit ONYX level so you'd have to wait until the miles post to request the pass. YES this is something they can source you but you also have to have the correct amount of miles to actually BUY the item -- they use roughly the same math of 95 AM=$10 with a markup to cover the service. *



Thanks! I was thinking I have 12K miles at the moment (with more coming) and I’d rather have the AP than a car rental, ya know? Even if it’s a bit pricey - it’ll mean $1000 extra to spend on a third or fourth trip


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> I haven’t received the Onyx e-mail... Maybe it’s a regional offer?



It might be regional but check your Spam. DS said he couldn't find his until I told him to check Spam and sure enough there it was. He didn't opt-in until after I had done three transactions so hopefully they count. The terms seem to be so long as you opt-in by Sunday night you're good.


----------



## DizzyDis

Cinderella6174 said:


> So i have to share and I know the people in this group will appreciate:
> We just returned from a week at Animal Kingdom Loddge - a big splurge for us but we took the kids to parents home country before and I knew they would need some pampering afterwards.
> At check in; was hoping for some pixie dust as DH said a big no to the extra cost of the savannah views; we were told no, hotel was full. Ok, can't fault a gal for trying.
> Then I asked about getting the Disability Access Pass for my son, made it clear we were not going to the parks that day, we were told, go to Disney Springs, etc. Ok - repeated everything to the cast member, he said yup, go here, and do this, etc.
> Ok - so I trekked all 7 of us (travelling with another family) to Disney Springs after long days of travel; found Guest Relations in the middle of the place, only to be told, nope, can't do it there. UGHHH
> 
> So we got the kids some Goofy treats and went back. I sent a firm but polite email to the General Manager about the experience. The next morning the on duty manager called to ask if she could talk to me. I said we had breakfast reservations, she said no problem, they would send us in a taxi (fancy I thought, ok)
> She apologized and offered us taxi transportation; for all 7 of us? I asked: yes; for the whole trip?? yes. Wow. I was blown away. Thank you, I said that was very generous.
> Wait, she tells me, we're not done. She offered to put both families in a 3 bedroom grand villa for the rest of the stay (6 more nights)!!!
> 
> I have never seen a hotel room so big.
> 
> Needless to say it was a great trip. The kids had a great time, the adults had a great time. We had pixie dust coming out of our Mickey ears.
> 
> Time to start saving AM for the next trip? )



So glad that Disney made it right! And good on you for politely but firmly raising it to their attention, no need to be a jerk about it, but also no need to stew and not enjoy your trip, and so happy it paid off for you!! Btw, AKL may be my fav of all time, we took DD for her first trip and it was magical, hoping to make it back there someday!!


----------



## bababear_50

1 litre canning jar ( Bernardine) at Metro
on sale for $9.99 = 10 airmiles
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I wasn't going to do the 5 partner shop around the block but changed my mind when I needed chicken and it was on sale at Metro.
Antibiotic free chicken strip by Prime $7.50 a box each.
I am thinking of making some strawberry jam so --two bags sugar and I was parched so I bought a case of water on sale.
$22.58 spend=1 airmile.

Shell is just next door so I stopped in and picked up two Kit Kat bars=$3.50= 3 airmiles.
I mean who doesn't need chocolate right?

The L.C.B.O. is behind the Shell station so in I go and pick up a small bottle of Canadian Club (love the plastic bottle) for traveling.= $8.45=4 airmiles
One less thing to remember for my Christmas trip right?

By now my body was saying it will be nice to have a hot soak in the tub when I realized Rexall was near by.................1 bottle Kiwi bubble bath=$3.99= 3 airmiles
Every girl needs a nice bottle of bubble bath right?

So 4 down and one to go tomorrow.(Sobeys targeted offer).

50 airmiles for 5 shops is not alot but if you are in need (want) of stuff it's a nice bonus.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just a thought?
 Do you think Airmiles is doing this as a test (kind of like a demonstration) to their sponsor partners to get info for the next Shop The Block?
Just a thought..........................

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Cinderella6174 said:


> So i have to share and I know the people in this group will appreciate:
> We just returned from a week at Animal Kingdom Loddge - a big splurge for us but we took the kids to parents home country before and I knew they would need some pampering afterwards.
> At check in; was hoping for some pixie dust as DH said a big no to the extra cost of the savannah views; we were told no, hotel was full. Ok, can't fault a gal for trying.
> Then I asked about getting the Disability Access Pass for my son, made it clear we were not going to the parks that day, we were told, go to Disney Springs, etc. Ok - repeated everything to the cast member, he said yup, go here, and do this, etc.
> Ok - so I trekked all 7 of us (travelling with another family) to Disney Springs after long days of travel; found Guest Relations in the middle of the place, only to be told, nope, can't do it there. UGHHH
> 
> So we got the kids some Goofy treats and went back. I sent a firm but polite email to the General Manager about the experience. The next morning the on duty manager called to ask if she could talk to me. I said we had breakfast reservations, she said no problem, they would send us in a taxi (fancy I thought, ok)
> She apologized and offered us taxi transportation; for all 7 of us? I asked: yes; for the whole trip?? yes. Wow. I was blown away. Thank you, I said that was very generous.
> Wait, she tells me, we're not done. She offered to put both families in a 3 bedroom grand villa for the rest of the stay (6 more nights)!!!
> 
> I have never seen a hotel room so big.
> 
> Needless to say it was a great trip. The kids had a great time, the adults had a great time. We had pixie dust coming out of our Mickey ears.
> 
> Time to start saving AM for the next trip? )



Wow, this sounds like a great experience! AKL is definitely one of my favourite hotels. Walking into the lobby of Jambo House the first time was one of those real Disney moments for me. It's just so beautiful! I bet the grand villa was amazing too. What an amazing way to make up for their mistake. 

We're starting to talk pretty seriously about taking our kiddo for his 1st birthday. I don't think AKL would be the best for a 1st birthday (so far away from everything), but I'm already dreaming about his reaction to the animals when he's a bit older.

When the Disney bug bites, it bites hard...


----------



## stichu

Hi, newbie here. Hope someone can help me.

Today I bought Netflix gift card from urban fresh. There is no $60 gift card, so I loaded $70 on the gift card.(my stupid mistake, I mixed up $60 and 70 airmiles.) I thought it should be ok as long as over $60, but nothing showed up on my receipt. I went to talk to one of the cashier, she said it has to be exactly $60, nothing she can do. Is this collect? Or Should I go talk to manager tomorrow?


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> My spreadsheet is becoming quite colourful tracking two different promotions at the same time. I have one shop (3 cards) left to do tomorrow at Metro and I've completed the 3/5, 2/4 promotion.
> 
> Still waiting for DH to decide if he wants something from Amazon or not then I will complete his card and do an insurance purchase on DS card as Canada Post and La Senza still haven't posted (I needed the things I ordered and will need the insurance order too)
> 
> These promotions are becoming a little bit of work to do, keep track of etc. Oh well its all AM.



No kidding, I've never resorted to doing up a spreadsheet just scribbles on a notepad, but think I'm going to have to create one for this back to school promo.  It's getting to be a bit messy. I had to do returns on a couple items, so had to re-order, plus I'm managing finishing up another 5 orders on DH's newly created card. Not surprisingly he can't be bothered to order anything himself.


----------



## Donald - my hero

stichu said:


> Hi, newbie here. Hope someone can help me.
> 
> Today I bought Netflix gift card from urban fresh. There is no $60 gift card, so I loaded $70 on the gift card.(my stupid mistake, I mixed up $60 and 70 airmiles.) I thought it should be ok as long as over $60, but nothing showed up on my receipt. I went to talk to one of the cashier, she said it has to be exactly $60, nothing she can do. Is this collect? Or Should I go talk to manager tomorrow?


*HI! first things first ... to the DISBoards & congrats for picking a great place to make your first post. *
*I really hate that I'm gonna have to give you bad news but you are not going to be able to do anything to get the miles because the terms in the flyer were very clear (extremely TINY but clear).*
**
*And the fine print regarding which cards are good says "offer only valid on Netflix $60 or Netflix Var" *
*I wanted to buy 2 cards but since the store i went to only had the loadable cards i did 2 separate transactions each with a separate card we loaded  $60 to make sure i met the condition of "Spend $60 in a single purchase"*


*Didn't help things that this promo didn't seem to be working at any of the stores and the miles had to be added manually!! Hope this doesn't turn you off the hunt, keep asking questions & getting hints from this great community*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I managed to successfully bribe hubby to join me in the hunt today ... AKA i made a vat of tapioca pudding using the pearls he picked up in BC last week (that stuff is GROSS!!!)*

*Went to Rexall first:*

*Main card bought toothpaste for $4.29 got 5 AM from loaded offer*
*2nd card bought soap for $2.99 --the loaded offer of 5 miles didn't post but the cashier added them no questions asked*
*Drove down the street to Shell (you know the one hubby HATES!) OMG what a treat that store was -- so bright & clean and big huge AM signs everywhere, no question which products were included. Picked out a Magnum Bar each and marched over to the counter and one of the clerks beamed as he declared "That's worth 10 AM if you have a card!"  They had no problem with us doing 2 separate transactions with 2 separate cards & congratulated us on our balances!!!*

*Tomorrow will be Metro and I'll buy at least one of the offers on the 2nd card because those all scream "please shop here, please shop here" Buy any fresh fruit, any type, size quantity get 5 AM. Poof 1 banana , DONE  Later might go back to the Shell and that will be 5 for the main card & 3 for the 2nd one. I'm fine with that*


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Just FYI,
> Rexall gift cards (for Rexall) earn 1 Air Mile for $20. I knew this before but onfirmed it again today.



*I'm not sure i understand what you're saying here ... it says on the Rexall site that you do NOT earn miles on Rexall gift cards are you saying they actually DO? *
*This is directly from the website -- highlighted in red the info about gift cards to show what i *thought* was going on*

*Air Miles offer valid at Participating Rexall™ and Rexall™ Pharma Plus locations in the province of Ontario. Air Miles Base offer is one reward mile earned per $ 20 spent in store Air Miles Base and Bonus offers exclude prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal service and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. used under license by LoyaltyOne, Inc. Rexall™ is a registered trademark of Rexall Brands Corp., and Pharma Plus® is a registered trademark of Pharma Plus® Drugmarts Ltd., members of the Rexall Pharmacy Group Ltd. *


----------



## stichu

Donald - my hero said:


> *HI! first things first ... to the DISBoards & congrats for picking a great place to make your first post. *
> *I really hate that I'm gonna have to give you bad news but you are not going to be able to do anything to get the miles because the terms in the flyer were very clear (extremely TINY but clear).*
> *View attachment 346208*
> *And the fine print regarding which cards are good says "offer only valid on Netflix $60 or Netflix Var" *
> *I wanted to buy 2 cards but since the store i went to only had the loadable cards i did 2 separate transactions each with a separate card we loaded  $60 to make sure i met the condition of "Spend $60 in a single purchase"*
> 
> 
> *Didn't help things that this promo didn't seem to be working at any of the stores and the miles had to be added manually!! Hope this doesn't turn you off the hunt, keep asking questions & getting hints from this great community*



Thanks for your reply! Well, then I’m not gonna bother about it  I only need 600 more Airmiles  to be Onyx, This community helps me a lot!


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Tomorrow will be Metro and I'll buy at least one of the offers on the 2nd card because those all scream "please shop here, please shop here" Buy any fresh fruit, any type, size quantity get 5 AM. Poof 1 banana , DONE  Later might go back to the Shell and that will be 5 for the main card & 3 for the 2nd one. I'm fine with that*



I am so glad you posted this! I thought that it had to be at least one base mile and that this kind of purchase would be considered a "bonus" mile.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> It might be regional but check your Spam. DS said he couldn't find his until I told him to check Spam and sure enough there it was. He didn't opt-in until after I had done three transactions so hopefully they count. The terms seem to be so long as you opt-in by Sunday night you're good.



Nope nothing.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just a thought?
> Do you think Airmiles is doing this as a test (kind of like a demonstration) to their sponsor partners to get info for the next Shop The Block?
> Just a thought..........................
> 
> Hugs Mel



I love a good conspiracy theory. I don't doubt that Airmiles has something up their sleeve with this new 3 day promotion. Some version of it is very likely to show up in the late fall promotion if this weekend doesn't cost them a whole lot of AM. My guess is they will change the terms to say you must earn one base mile or something like that. Their end goal is to get more revenue for their sponsors and 1 banana (Ducks example) isn't going to do it.

I'll keep playing the game as long as it's doable (not too costly).


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure i understand what you're saying here ... it says on the Rexall site that you do NOT earn miles on Rexall gift cards are you saying they actually DO? *
> *This is directly from the website -- highlighted in red the info about gift cards to show what i *thought* was going on*
> 
> *Air Miles offer valid at Participating Rexall™ and Rexall™ Pharma Plus locations in the province of Ontario. Air Miles Base offer is one reward mile earned per $ 20 spent in store Air Miles Base and Bonus offers exclude prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal service and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. ®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. used under license by LoyaltyOne, Inc. Rexall™ is a registered trademark of Rexall Brands Corp., and Pharma Plus® is a registered trademark of Pharma Plus® Drugmarts Ltd., members of the Rexall Pharmacy Group Ltd. *


Yes, despite the T&C... Rexall brand gift cards earn 1 Air Mile per $20 Load. 
I posted about it here maybe two years ago. 

And before i posted it again, I tested it out yesterday and it still works. 

Aside from a promo like this one, it doesn’t help much. There was a short time that I bought a Rexall gift card before shopping (as per SDM double dipping). But 1 AM per $20 is pretty slow earning.


----------



## DilEmma

ottawamom said:


> I love a good conspiracy theory. I don't doubt that Airmiles has something up their sleeve with this new 3 day promotion. Some version of it is very likely to show up in the late fall promotion if this weekend doesn't cost them a whole lot of AM. My guess is they will change the terms to say you must earn one base mile or something like that. Their end goal is to get more revenue for their sponsors and 1 banana (Ducks example) isn't going to do it.
> 
> I'll keep playing the game as long as it's doable (not too costly).


Fortunately most people shop the way Air Miles intends people to shop. 
This community is the exception, not the norm. It seems like everyone is doing what we’re doing because we’re surrounded by each other.

On top of that, not many think outside the box and have diabolical ideas a la Duck.

I’m not optimistic about a lucrative Shop the Block type offer though.


----------



## bababear_50

stichu said:


> Hi, newbie here. Hope someone can help me.
> 
> Today I bought Netflix gift card from urban fresh. There is no $60 gift card, so I loaded $70 on the gift card.(my stupid mistake, I mixed up $60 and 70 airmiles.) I thought it should be ok as long as over $60, but nothing showed up on my receipt. I went to talk to one of the cashier, she said it has to be exactly $60, nothing she can do. Is this collect? Or Should I go talk to manager tomorrow?


Hi Hon
I say it wouldn't hurt to have a polite conversation with the store manager--sometimes they have been known to sprinkle a bit of pixie dust.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Not AirMiles but in related points promo news... my poor DH had to get a new Petro Canada account because someone managed to steal 30,000 points from his pre-existing one!!!!  
At least once he got ahold of customer service, they were (sadly) like, "This happens frequently.  We'll just get you a new account and a new card."  DH was all Donald Duck about the fact that some scammer out there got $34 of free gas and Petro Canada wasn't bothered by this at all, nor have they upgraded their database to a secure one...


----------



## Cinderella6174

I haven't received any of the targeted email offers, and my load and go have been basically non existent..
thanks for the tip about lowes!


----------



## ottawamom

DilEmma said:


> Fortunately most people shop the way Air Miles intends people to shop.
> This community is the exception, not the norm. It seems like everyone is doing what we’re doing because we’re surrounded by each other.
> 
> On top of that, not many think outside the box and have *diabolical* ideas a la Duck.
> 
> I’m not optimistic about a lucrative Shop the Block type offer though.



I wouldn't say diabolical. I think her idea was brilliant. I used to do the same thing when Sobeys had their recipes on the back page of the flyer (+50AM). I would pick up the minimum needed to get the bonus (maybe that's why they don't have them anymore). But I agree with your point that we are definitely a small (microscopic) subset of AM collectors (lets keep it that way).


----------



## Debbie

I didn't go out of my way, and only bought what I would normally buy today. No visit into the city, so it will be the Onyx 3 shops for 30 points for me. Got my gas at _Shell_, bought my targeted Ricotta Cheese and some AM apple juice boxes for my grandbabies when they visit at _Foodland_, and then picked up some wine at _LCBO_. All on the way home from Church. Not a great offer from AM in my opinion, but better than nothing.


----------



## Eveningsong

marcyleecorgan said:


> Not AirMiles but in related points promo news... my poor DH had to get a new Petro Canada account because someone managed to steal 30,000 points from his pre-existing one!!!!
> At least once he got ahold of customer service, they were (sadly) like, "This happens frequently.  We'll just get you a new account and a new card."  DH was all Donald Duck about the fact that some scammer out there got $34 of free gas and Petro Canada wasn't bothered by this at all, nor have they upgraded their database to a secure one...



I do not let my petro points build up, as soon as I have 3000 petro points I transfer them to CAA dollars.  Minimum transfer is 3,000 points.


----------



## Spotthecat

I am feeling extremely lazy with my airmiles recently. I don't have a foodland or metro or sobeys near me and rexall has cut off my load and go coupons...so I've been cheating and doing the PC points thing. Why am I feeling guilty lol?


----------



## bababear_50

I did a small shop at Sobeys this morning.
Not in the flyer but on the shelf
Glad sandwich bags 100's double seal --on sale $2.99 buy 2 get 10 airmiles
Glad Lg. zipper bags 20's --on sale $2.99 buy 2 get 10 airmiles.
Quaker Muffin Mix and Quaker Cookie Mix buy 1 at $3.49 get 5 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My son says there is a
Diabolical Duck Avenger,,who knew,,lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Metro has various iogo products on sale and buy 2 get 15 air miles.  Iogo has a daily online contest happening right now.  A week ago or so I won a free product coupon.  So I handed that to the cashier and put 15 bonus miles on my husband's card to finish his Gold 45 bonus miles offer for only $2.99!



Donald - my hero said:


> *I managed to successfully bribe hubby to join me in the hunt today ... AKA i made a vat of tapioca pudding using the pearls he picked up in BC last week (that stuff is GROSS!!!)*
> 
> *Drove down the street to Shell (you know the one hubby HATES!) OMG what a treat that store was -- so bright & clean and big huge AM signs everywhere, no question which products were included. Picked out a Magnum Bar each and marched over to the counter and one of the clerks beamed as he declared "That's worth 10 AM if you have a card!"  They had no problem with us doing 2 separate transactions with 2 separate cards & congratulated us on our balances!!!*
> 
> *Tomorrow will be Metro and I'll buy at least one of the offers on the 2nd card because those all scream "please shop here, please shop here" Buy any fresh fruit, any type, size quantity get 5 AM. Poof 1 banana , DONE  Later might go back to the Shell and that will be 5 for the main card & 3 for the 2nd one. I'm fine with that*



I love that the clerk KNEW about the air mile promo on the Magnum bars!  The Shell by me, none of the clerks there know anything about air miles.  Ugh.  Frustrating at times.

Ok what fruit offer is this??  I just came back from Metro and spent $12 on fruit.  How should I have gotten air miles on that?  Is it the Metro app?  I don't have an offer for fruit in it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh that was good!  I just finished my first Magnum chocolate raspberry ice cream bar.  I'm glad this promo ends soon otherwise I'd be eating too many!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, DH's account is now showing he's earned over 6,000 miles in 2018, but his status is still saying he's GOLD.  When / how do they acknowledge that you have earned ONYX status?


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So, DH's account is now showing he's earned over 6,000 miles in 2018, but his status is still saying he's GOLD.  When / how do they acknowledge that you have earned ONYX status?


Check tomorrow. Sunday is when they update.


----------



## osully

Woohoo my last of the 5 back to school AirMlesShops orders has posted! Lowes even posted at 10x AM even though they only started that promo later on the day I had ordered.  20AM for $60 spent incl. taxes.

Now just gotta wait til January 7 when the 1000 bonus should post. 

We did also go to Lowes yesterday for some lawn care items and got another 20AM for $60 spent incl. tax.


----------



## osully

I'm going to get my husband to get gas @ Shell tonight, and then we are going to grab some candy for a movie night at home @ Sobeys. So we should have 4 transactions towards the Onyx offer. Guess we will get 30 instead of 55. I don't feel like also making him go to Rexall with me LOL. I like their loofahs and you get 3AM when you buy 1 for $1.49!


----------



## Eveningsong

DilEmma said:


> Yes, despite the T&C... Rexall brand gift cards earn 1 Air Mile per $20 Load.
> I posted about it here maybe two years ago.
> 
> And before i post9ed it again, I tested it out yesterday and it still works.
> 
> Aside from a promo like this one, it doesn’t help much. There was a short time that I bought a Rexall gift card before shopping (as per SDM double dipping). But 1 AM per $20 is pretty slow earning.



Thanks for the tip.  Went to rexall tonight, and purchased a $20 and a $30 Rexall gift card.  Things I discovered couldn't use the $5 off coupon on the $30 rexall gift card, couldn't get the $10 rexall promo card on the $30 rexall gift card.  Got 1 air mile on each gift card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Metro has various iogo products on sale and buy 2 get 15 air miles.  Iogo has a daily online contest happening right now.  A week ago or so I won a free product coupon.  So I handed that to the cashier and put 15 bonus miles on my husband's card to finish his Gold 45 bonus miles offer for only $2.99!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the clerk KNEW about the air mile promo on the Magnum bars!  The Shell by me, none of the clerks there know anything about air miles.  Ugh.  Frustrating at times.
> 
> Ok what fruit offer is this??  I just came back from Metro and spent $12 on fruit.  How should I have gotten air miles on that?  Is it the Metro app?  I don't have an offer for fruit in it.


*The fruit was a targeted offer that i loaded to my card -- you can either use the website or their app to load your offers and they are actually based on previous purchases but since this card is only used during big promos Metro is REALLY trying to figure out how to get me to shop *

*You will find your offers on this website, i think they refer to it as "my Offers"??*
*Metro Offers*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, I admit it, i work the system to the MAX -- i read the fine print of the offers and then figure out how to make it work into my shopping. This weekend's offer didn't say the mile i needed to earn was tied to any dollar value so hey, i'm gonna jump all over that! If they were trying to get us to go into more stores than we normally do then it worked because we went to Shell twice and will probably go back again. We had more ice cream today and there was a different clerk who was just as friendly and helpful as last night (or at this point i guess 2 nights ago?!*

*I always let the staff know what I'm doing and use my best sheepish smile *
*



*


----------



## osully

Yeah I also read it as you need to earn at least 1AM. Didn't say it had to be a base AM!  

Anyways we ended up hitting 3 of the stores. If it was 1 day longer I'd be able to do all 5. Just don't have that much time on the weekend!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The fruit was a targeted offer that i loaded to my card -- you can either use the website or their app to load your offers and they are actually based on previous purchases but since this card is only used during big promos Metro is REALLY trying to figure out how to get me to shop *
> 
> *You will find your offers on this website, i think they refer to it as "my Offers"??*
> *Metro Offers*



Ok, yes.  I checked my Metro APP before entering the store and I definately did not have the fruit offer on it.  Too bad.  At least I got 6 miles for the campbell's broth I needed to pick up from it.  Thanks!


----------



## nicynot

tinkerone said:


> That is a brilliant idea and I just used it!  Thanks for posting, I now have three purchases.  One more than I thought I would.



Can you shop at ANY of the online shops? Or just the ones in the list when you click on the back to school tab? I live in the Atlantic and I don't see lowes listed?
Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

nicynot said:


> Can you shop at ANY of the online shops? Or just the ones in the list when you click on the back to school tab? I live in the Atlantic and I don't see lowes listed?
> Thanks!


Just going by what others have said, you can order from any of the online shops.  Its not restricted.  Again, I'm just going off of what others have said.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Spotthecat said:


> I am feeling extremely lazy with my airmiles recently. I don't have a foodland or metro or sobeys near me and rexall has cut off my load and go coupons...so I've been cheating and doing the PC points thing. Why am I feeling guilty lol?



We have had an extremely busy summer this year - which has been great.  But I have not focused on collecting either points.  Where I live, I really only have shell and Safeway to collect refular AM.  So It tends to be tough given how their offers have slowed down compared to past years.  Once the kiddos are back in school, and we are home more often, and hopefully with the second job I will be able to find more time to focus on collecting more AM and PC Points.  I'm working both programs as best I can.  If both are going to give me offers to get " free things"  I'm going to work with them to get as many as I can  

I just gotta tell myself " just keep swimming, just keep swimming swim swim swim " lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

nicynot said:


> Can you shop at ANY of the online shops? Or just the ones in the list when you click on the back to school tab? I live in the Atlantic and I don't see lowes listed?
> Thanks!


*Yes, you can shop at any of the shops other than this exclusion mentioned in the FAQs*
*This offer does not apply to purchases made at any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays)*

*If you haven't already read thru the thread dedicated to this promo you should pop over and see if any of the suggestions/successes mentioned by others will give you some help!*
*Airmilesshop Bonus Promo*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The fruit was a targeted offer that i loaded to my card -- you can either use the website or their app to load your offers and they are actually based on previous purchases but since this card is only used during big promos Metro is REALLY trying to figure out how to get me to shop *
> 
> *You will find your offers on this website, i think they refer to it as "my Offers"??*
> *Metro Offers*



Oh My
Do yah know I didn't know this.................. I knew about sobeys/foodland offers but never knew about Metro's,,,I lost out on 50 airmiles this weekend,dang,,,I will be checking these every week.
Thanks for sharing the link.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to party again gang ... it's been 3 years since i started this thread with a post about an offer at Rexall for buying Visa Gift Cards. Since that day this thread has had almost 840,000 views, we've filled close to 700 pages with over 13,000 posts and countless miles have been hunted, snagged and redeemed. Flights have flown, cruises sailed, cars rented, MANY Disney tickets stashed away, hotel rooms booked & a wide variety of *things* from Max the Mighty Mixer to gaming computers, hair cutting kits & carry-on suitcases have found new homes. This has become a great community and i love being a part of it, thanks for playing along with The Duck! Let's see where the next year takes us!!*
*



*


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Oh My
> Do yah know I didn't know this.................. I knew about sobeys/foodland offers but never knew about Metro's,,,I lost out on 50 airmiles this weekend,dang,,,I will be checking these every week.
> Thanks for sharing the link.
> Hugs Mel



If you haven't already linked your air miles card to your metro account I saw a pop on the air miles page offering bonus 50 air miles.


----------



## Eveningsong

kimbert said:


> So the good news is, that Groupon terms say complete refunds are available within 3 days of ordering this deal. So I just live chatted and got my refund.
> 
> The $40 off happened after I added my Air Miles number. First, I clicked the area where I was going to put in my AM number, and that did a pop-up asking if I wanted to use this code, (which said it would void other codes, which I didn't know what that meant exactly as to me, entering my AM number wasn't a code, so I clicked yes) then quickly understood it meant it removed my Groupon coupon code, and returned my order from $0 to $66. Then I typed in my AM number, and it added a $40 discount code. I only hope it also provides the 500 AM too!




My daughter signed up for the Miss Fresh offer and her 500 air miles posted yesterday to her account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to party again gang ... it's been 3 years since i started this thread with a post about an offer at Rexall for buying Visa Gift Cards. Since that day this thread has had almost 840,000 views, we've filled close to 700 pages with over 13,000 posts and countless miles have been hunted, snagged and redeemed. Flights have flown, cruises sailed, cars rented, MANY Disney tickets stashed away, hotel rooms booked & a wide variety of *things* from Max the Mighty Mixer to gaming computers, hair cutting kits & carry-on suitcases have found new homes. This has become a great community and i love being a part of it, thanks for playing along with The Duck! Let's see where the next year takes us!!*



Wouldn't it be fun to have a big Air Miles DIS trip! One big meet and greet at WDW or DL?


----------



## ottawamom

Canadian Airmiles DIS trip!


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to party again gang ... it's been 3 years since i started this thread with a post about an offer at Rexall for buying Visa Gift Cards. Since that day this thread has had almost 840,000 views, we've filled close to 700 pages with over 13,000 posts and countless miles have been hunted, snagged and redeemed. Flights have flown, cruises sailed, cars rented, MANY Disney tickets stashed away, hotel rooms booked & a wide variety of *things* from Max the Mighty Mixer to gaming computers, hair cutting kits & carry-on suitcases have found new homes. This has become a great community and i love being a part of it, thanks for playing along with The Duck! Let's see where the next year takes us!!*



THREE YEARS!!! My goodness how times flies! 
I must admit, I have accumulated waaay more AMs than I would have on my own. 
Thank you to each and everyone of my fellow Air Miles for all of you tips, tricks and support...
and a HUGE thanks to the Mighty Duck Jaqueline for her masterful steering of this ship.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Eveningsong said:


> I do not let my petro points build up, as soon as I have 3000 petro points I transfer them to CAA dollars.  Minimum transfer is 3,000 points.


What are CAA dollars?


----------



## ottawamom

If you have a CAA membership then CAA $ are a reward like system for purchasing at various retailers and reducing your annual memeberhip fee.


----------



## ottawamom

Just got an email from Airmiles saying that the tickets for the wine tasting were being shipped. But here's the kicker

"We just wanted to let you know your new Festival of Wine - Grand Tasting - Friday, September 28, 2018 - 1:00 pm - *Admission for One (1)* has shipped from our warehouse. Thanks for using your AIR MILES® Reward Miles - we hope you enjoy your reward! See the attached delivery receipt for full details about your order."

I hope this is another typo as the offer (which is still up on the website) definitely says it is for 2 people. Anyone else get this email?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just got an email from Airmiles saying that the tickets for the wine tasting were being shipped. But here's the kicker
> 
> "We just wanted to let you know your new Festival of Wine - Grand Tasting - Friday, September 28, 2018 - 1:00 pm - *Admission for One (1)* has shipped from our warehouse. Thanks for using your AIR MILES® Reward Miles - we hope you enjoy your reward! See the attached delivery receipt for full details about your order."
> 
> I hope this is another typo as the offer (which is still up on the website) definitely says it is for 2 people. Anyone else get this email?




Hi Hon
This is the one I got

Hey there Melanie,

We just wanted to let you know your new Access for two (2) to the NSLC Festival of Wines - Saturday, September 29, 2018 - 1:00pm has shipped from our warehouse. Thanks for using your AIR MILES® Reward Miles - we hope you enjoy your reward! See the attached delivery receipt for full details about your order.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> If you have a CAA membership then CAA $ are a reward like system for purchasing at various retailers and reducing your annual memeberhip fee.


*We do/did the same with our Petro Points but something changed this past year and they were significantly devalued -- hubby was on the phone FOREVER and i don't really remember the final outcome but i know he wasn't very happy!!!*


----------



## osully

Eveningsong said:


> My daughter signed up for the Miss Fresh offer and her 500 air miles posted yesterday to her account.


Sweet! When was her first delivery? 

My delivery is next Tuesday. Hope mine posts quickly too!


----------



## Eveningsong

osully said:


> Sweet! When was her first delivery?
> 
> My delivery is next Tuesday. Hope mine posts quickly too!



I believe her first delivery was two weeks ago.


----------



## osully

I’m forever grateful that I found this thread! It was about 6 months after we had been on our WDW honeymoon and I was obviously in withdrawal! 

Don’t know how but I stumbled on here and was so excited to learn we could save up for Disney tickets on here. 

Never imagined that by now I would be only 300AM away from the amount I need to cover flights, hotels, AND tickets for our Nov 2019 Trip next year! 

Next AM goal will be a stand mixer. 

Then after that I’m going to start saving up for either another trip to WDW, or a trip to DLR! 

Thanks for everyone in here and all you do!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Re: Wine Show tickets - yes, sometimes they say (1) but they really mean for (2).


----------



## ottawamom

I really wish the world would be more literal. It's just too confusing somedays. Truth is not truth and all that! One means two! I'm sure when they arrive the paperwork will say Admit 2.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> If you have a CAA membership then CAA $ are a reward like system for purchasing at various retailers and reducing your annual memeberhip fee.



CAA is Ontario only.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Just got an email from Airmiles saying that the tickets for the wine tasting were being shipped. But here's the kicker
> 
> "We just wanted to let you know your new Festival of Wine - Grand Tasting - Friday, September 28, 2018 - 1:00 pm - *Admission for One (1)* has shipped from our warehouse. Thanks for using your AIR MILES® Reward Miles - we hope you enjoy your reward! See the attached delivery receipt for full details about your order."
> 
> I hope this is another typo as the offer (which is still up on the website) definitely says it is for 2 people. Anyone else get this email?



I actually received the wine tickets today.  There are two stapled together and the bar codes have different numbers so they must be two different tickets.

The person I got these for ->>  could you please send me a PM with your address so I can mail them to you?  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> Never imagined that by now I would be only 300AM away from the amount I need to cover flights, hotels, AND tickets for our Nov 2019 Trip next year!



That's amazing! Mind if I ask how many air miles it cost to cover the flights, hotels and tickets?  How many are going?  How long?


----------



## DilEmma

Eveningsong said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Went to rexall tonight, and purchased a $20 and a $30 Rexall gift card.  Things I discovered couldn't use the $5 off coupon on the $30 rexall gift card, couldn't get the $10 rexall promo card on the $30 rexall gift card.  Got 1 air mile on each gift card.


Lol. I wouldn’t have thought. Good try though!


----------



## isabellea

Eveningsong said:


> CAA is Ontario only.



It’s not. We are members and live in Montreal.


----------



## Eveningsong

isabellea said:


> It’s not. We are members and live in Montreal.



Can you exchange your petro points for CAA dollars in Quebec?  I logged in to Petro Points today and it has a *Ontario Only disclaimer on the website for this option.


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *We do/did the same with our Petro Points but something changed this past year and they were significantly devalued -- hubby was on the phone FOREVER and i don't really remember the final outcome but i know he wasn't very happy!!!*



So do you buy Shell gas now, instead of Petro?


----------



## isabellea

Eveningsong said:


> Can you exchange your petro points for CAA dollars in Quebec?  I logged in to Petro Points today and it has a *Ontario Only disclaimer on the website for this option.



I don't know. We only gas at Shell or Esso.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> So do you buy Shell gas now, instead of Petro?



*No,  we still use Petro Can almost exclusively because they are Canadian.  This isn't new btw, we have always done our best to buy Canadian products whenever possible.  *


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *No,  we still use Petro Can almost exclusively because they are Canadian.  This isn't new btw, we have always done our best to buy Canadian products whenever possible.  *



We buy a lot of Petro gas too.  I always do the Petro receipt surveys.  You get 200 Petro points per survey.  I do one every 4 days, the website says one survey every 72 hours.   If my husband buys a coffee at the same time as fuel he gets me two separate receipts.  One for the fuel, and one for the coffee.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Blah Sobeys Ontario flyer is disappointing....with back to school I figured they would do a big flyer but only spend 100 get 100.  Really nothing else


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1280246?page=8

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1280331
Spend $25.00 on Pepsico products--get 25 airmiles
Spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles Or a $10.00 Sobeys gift card

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1280337
Thursday to Sunday ONLY
20 airmiles when you spend $50.00
50 airmiles when you spend $100.00
100 when you spend $150.00

I will pick up the Lactantia purfiltre Milk buy 2 at $3.99 each and get 20 airmiles,, but I think that is it for me,,edited to add: maybe two boxes of Bounce.
Charmin, Tide Simply Clean or Gain Detergent, Bounce & Downy, Swiffer Refills or Bounty
$4.99 each buy 2 get 15 airmiles



,,Foodland is worse than Sobeys with only 525 airmiles ,,not many posted in the flyer
though.

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> That's amazing! Mind if I ask how many air miles it cost to cover the flights, hotels and tickets?  How many are going?  How long?


No problem! 

It’s 2 adults - my husband and I. 

Hotel - Delta Lake Buena Vista near Disney Springs - for 9 nights is approx 11,000 AM. (I always check using the newest dates that are up on the AM travel rewards portal. Right now the dates I’m searching with are Aug 14-23 (farthest out) but the November rates for this year were very similar. Taxes and fees are around $315.

Tickets - I’ve already redeemed for these and did so when there were non expiring 7 day WDW tickets - one was 3250AM and one was 4500AM I believe. 

Flights - the most recent check I’ve done is for YOW-MCO round trip and for June 2019 rates. Flights you can only book 10 months out.  Wednesday departure and following Friday return. 7700 AM + $315 taxes and fees total for both of us. However I have seen lower rates for November last year so I’m hoping these go down a bit. I’ve seen the same flights for around 5600AM or 6626AM(Stitch!) from last November. 

Will really just need to keep aside money for food and souvenirs. Probably just take Lyft from airport to Delta hotel. Then use the hotel’s free shuttle or walk to Disney Springs and take their buses to the parks.


----------



## osully

At one point I had asked AirMiles personal shopper to quote me how much to stay at on on property WDW hotel but apparently they can’t. There are a few of the Disney Springs Official Hotels on the portal though.

 I am also considering the Doubletree Walt Disney World. Which is one of The DS Official hotels. It looks like it will be about 2500 more AM but if they announce that 60 day fastpass booking and extra magic hours are going to be offered again there in 2019 I will probably go for the upcharge! 

If anyone has been able to do that via Onyx personal shopper please let me know and when you did book that!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Eveningsong said:


> Can you exchange your petro points for CAA dollars in Quebec?  I logged in to Petro Points today and it has a *Ontario Only disclaimer on the website for this option.



That probably has something to do between CAA and Petro Points.

CAA is Canada-wide.


----------



## ottawamom

I think I read over on the resorts board that the 60 day window and EMH are going to be offered through the end of 2019. We stayed at the Double Tree once and it was a nice hotel. The shuttle to the park drops you at the TTC and doesn't run quite as often as Disney buses but it worked.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just read that there is a Canadian offer on tickets on the WDW website.  I clicked on 5 day base tickets and it's regular $79/per day and now it's $65.80, so around 17% savings.  I would wait to see if the 25% off sale comes back in the fall. Air miles rewards site still has them at regular miles rate.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Could you try for the Saturday at 7pm then?



Sending you a PM!


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email
Thursday Aug 30th Only
spend 50.00 get 100 bonus airmiles
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Aug29/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Ughhhh, the Canadian discount tix are back. That’s frustrating. Now, my Airmiles tix that I buy will only be $279 towards an AP and not $370. Was trying to minimize the cash outlay of the $1000+ DL AP for next year. What’s that saying? Even the best laid plans...

(Yes, I realize this is really not a huge problem - I'm super happy friends and family can join me now!  )


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So far i have 3 of my transactions over the weekend posted on the main card. I can also confirm that the idiotic scanning of the lighter instead of my Magnum in Toronto did NOT post. No sign of the Sobey's gift card yet but it's early and our Metro has about 3 weeks before they will post that one pitiful mile we earned there on Sunday.*


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> Then use the hotel’s free shuttle or walk to Disney Springs and take their buses to the parks.



There’s no Disney buses from Disney Spring to the parks. You would need to go to Saratoga Springs to get on a Disney bus to any of the parks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> I am also considering the Doubletree Walt Disney World. Which is one of The DS Official hotels.





isabellea said:


> There’s no Disney buses from Disney Spring to the parks.



Actually you can take the Disney Springs buses that pick up at the hotels in Disney Springs then go to the different parks.  My daughter and I did that 2 years ago when we visited.  We stayed at the Best Western in Disney Springs.  It was a very clean quiet hotel with huge rooms and a good sized bathroom.  

The Disney Spring buses runs every 30 minutes and goes to all 4 parks and ( downtown ) Disney Springs.  We had absolutely no trouble using the buses to get to the parks.  Our next trip, I will be staying in Disney Springs again.  For two people who have NOT done much travelling and had never been to Orlando or Disney, I found it extremely easy.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall email
> Thursday Aug 30th Only
> spend 50.00 get 100 bonus airmiles
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Aug29/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_MB_TB.html
> Hugs Mel



Only downside is that the flyer ends today! Nothing will be on sale. I can probably make it work anyway as a bunch of the things I need rarely go on sale.

Sober second thought. I am not going to reward them with my business on a day with nothing on sale. 100AM isn't enough of an incentive to spend $50 in the store on overpriced items. I don't like that the flyer only ran 6 days this week. No doubt timed to end before this coupon.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hey the $100/100 coupon for Blue Friday is back!  YAY!  I have been so irritated with nothing for 2-3 sale weeks with pretty much no good AM, plus DH has the bad habit of shopping every other day for a few things and NOT consulting my shopping list.  I tried to stay within a budget for August but he really made a mess of that, LOL


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just read that there is a Canadian offer on tickets on the WDW website.  I clicked on 5 day base tickets and it's regular $79/per day and now it's $65.80, so around 17% savings.  I would wait to see if the 25% off sale comes back in the fall. Air miles rewards site still has them at regular miles rate.



Any one want to guess how many Air Miles they might be? I cant even remember how many it was for the last ones, something like 4500?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

5100 for a 5-day adult regular price (miles), no discount posted as of yet.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Only downside is that the flyer ends today! Nothing will be on sale. I can probably make it work anyway as a bunch of the things I need rarely go on sale.
> 
> Sober second thought. I am not going to reward them with my business on a day with nothing on sale. 100AM isn't enough of an incentive to spend $50 in the store on overpriced items. I don't like that the flyer only ran 6 days this week. No doubt timed to end before this coupon.



I agree
unless they throw me a Load and Go that I can combine I'm out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall Friday & Saturday only spend $50 get 100 AM, so if you want to wait for the sales you aren't really losing out. Big Max Your Miles spread in the flyer too.


----------



## isabellea

Blue Friday at IGA QC this week!! Finally some AM at IGA...


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up @hdrolfe and @isabellea. I haven't seen Rexall yet and didn't think to look at IGA. Could be a trip to the other side of the river in my future.

@isabellea, can I use my Sobeys GC to purchase food at IGA in Quebec?


----------



## ottawamom

So I just received and email which is titled "*HURRY – you’re almost at 1,000 Bonus Miles*"

Then adds in the text "*You’re a few stores away!*" I have 5 Airmiles shops posted to my account. Is this just their usual right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. I was finished with my account over a week ago. Is this just their stupid standard email? Anyone else get it.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> So I just received and email which is titled "*HURRY – you’re almost at 1,000 Bonus Miles*"
> 
> Then adds in the text "*You’re a few stores away!*" I have 5 Airmiles shops posted to my account. Is this just their usual right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. I was finished with my account over a week ago. Is this just their stupid standard email? Anyone else get it.



So glad I am not the only one who got this! I was in panic mode for a minute,,,Like What? I have finished my 5 airmiles shops ages ago.
lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

OMG I got that email too and was annoyed. I have had all 5 AirMilesShops orders done since last Thursday!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the heads up @hdrolfe and @isabellea. I haven't seen Rexall yet and didn't think to look at IGA. Could be a trip to the other side of the river in my future.
> 
> @isabellea, can I use my Sobeys GC to purchase food at IGA in Quebec?



Yes you can! I've used my Foodland GC at two IGA without any issue (DH tried at a tiny one and it didn't work but we always have issues with this particular grocery store).

IGA flyer: https://www.iga.net/en/flyer



ottawamom said:


> So I just received and email which is titled "*HURRY – you’re almost at 1,000 Bonus Miles*"
> 
> Then adds in the text "*You’re a few stores away!*" I have 5 Airmiles shops posted to my account. Is this just their usual right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. I was finished with my account over a week ago. Is this just their stupid standard email? Anyone else get it.



I received the same message but in French and I have done 6 transactions but not all have posted. Doesn't look like this e-mail is targeted but more a general e-mail sent to everyone.


----------



## Eveningsong

Disney Addicted said:


> That probably has something to do between CAA and Petro Points.
> 
> CAA is Canada-wide.



Just to clarify I was referring to exchanging your Petro Points for CAA dollars.  That is Ontario only.  My daughter lives in Alberta, and belongs to the Alberta Motor Association (AMA) and she cannot exchange her Petro Points for CAA dollars.


----------



## bababear_50

Sneak peek at the Rexall Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1280654

I think I am good for this one.
Purex x 3 $2.99 each-------------$8.97
Royal T.P. x 3 $4.99 each--------$14.97
Royale Kleenex Tissues x3 (six pack) $4.99 each---------$14.97
Tim Coffee x2  $6.99 each----------$13.98
= $52.98 

Hugs Mel

Edited to ask a question,,,What is the difference between regular /extra strength Advil and Nighttime Advil?
Ok I Googled it:
https://pm.advil.com/faqs


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Sneak peek at the Rexall Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1280654
> 
> I think I good for this one
> Purex x 3 $2.99 each
> Royal T.P. x 3 $4.99 each
> Royale Kleenex Tissues x3 (six pack) $4.99 each
> Tim Coffee x2  $6.99 each
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Edited to ask a question,,,What is the difference between regular /extra strength Advil and Nighttime Advil?
> Ok I Googled it:
> https://pm.advil.com/faqs


Just a reminder, don't forget to use the Royal e-gift card deal.  

https://ultimate.royalepromotions.ca/en/


----------



## hdrolfe

I think I've finally settled on a trip. 7 nights in May. I'll get the discounted tickets, hoping to stay at Beach Club but will settle for POP if finances require that, and quick service dining plan, I find we can share a few meals and not have to spend too much out of pocket that way. May not be the best use of money but I find it helpful. Now to save for flights! I had planned to go in August but I think May will be nice, and that much closer lol. May is also lower season for airmiles flights, so hopefully will cost less. Though what currently shows is nuts and I'd need to book each way separately. I'd need about 6000 more AM for that lol, hopefully the flights come down and it'll only cost me that total  I can always look at going from Syracuse then as well, so options! 

Not planning to do $100 at Sobeys tomorrow, but I may go there today for a few things on sale. I want to make some ground beef jerky before school starts and they have it on sale. I may do Rexall tomorrow if I have some things to get, I'm sure I can make a $50 spend there.


----------



## tinkerone

I just want to clarify, if I order through airmiles shops with an order for Rona but have instore pick up that counts as one of the five offers needed?  I'm confused because I thought it was only deliveries that counted but if I can pick up its so much easier.  I'm just hoping that it posts as an airmiles shops purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I just want to clarify, if I order through airmiles shops with an order for Rona but have instore pick up that counts as one of the five offers needed?  I'm confused because I thought it was only deliveries that counted but if I can pick up its so much easier.  I'm just hoping that it posts as an airmiles shops purchase.


*My understanding is YES -- the only exclusion for this promo is online travel stores. There was a promo that specifically mentioned that your order had to be delivered to your home --- i remember because someone got burned by ordering 5 times from Indigo and picking it up in the store (that one was just 5 orders with no restrictions on the number of stores)*

*Heck, even ordering an Indigo E-CARD counts towards this promo and there's definitely no delivery happening there!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just heard the Subway commercial for Thursday (you know that annoying campaign that has subs talking?!?) and thought huh .. Thusday already followed by DANG I MISSED WEDNESDAY FLYERS Links are updated in the first post and I don't think there's any need for me to add any thoughts here (does anyone even read them?!?!)*
**

*ETA: during my updates i noticed the Rexall coupon is now valid until October 9th -- link is always the same you might just need to clear your history if Sept still appears*

*$5.00 off when you Spend $25.00 or more Valid till October 9th*


----------



## kimbert

Update on Miss Fresh: My bonus 500 air miles posted with a date of August 13th. I changed my meals to be delivered on August 24th instead of the 21st, so that posting date was approx. 1 week before they were originally supposed to be delivered, so I assume it was when the order was submitted.

I ordered 3 vegetarian meals because I wasn't sure how quickly I would get around to making them, and I didn't want meat-based meals.

Overall, I am quite happy with the results. Regular price, these 6 servings (3 meals for 2 people) would have been $67, so $22ish a meal, and my hubby and I pay just over $20 for our standard sandwich order at Subway. So to me, a great option to fast food for 2 people.

Small issue with the delivery: Insulated box was cold upon delivery from FedEx, with 2 ice packs inside and all the baggies and containers of food inside so that was fine. The bag of loose green peas had ripped open, and several had spilled into the box. I saved most of them remaining inside the baggie, and they were fine for the recipe. I sent a quick email to Miss Fresh suggesting for future peas they could pack them a different way, and they thanked me for the suggestion and provided a few credit dollars toward my next order.

My only real complaint is a minor one. It was a bit hard to eat all 6 servings myself!! (Hubby doesn't eat much variety). I bought these to make for nights I'm eating by myself due to our schedules, and I would have to pick meals I can make and freeze if I do that again. I will try 3 different meals on Sept. 11th, as my sister is visiting and can help me eat them. =) (Oh, and there was a bit too much zucchini provided, and also I didn't make the rice to go with the tostadas).


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from my adventure across the river. Speaking only english (mostly, minimal french) I took a bilingual friend with me. Staff spoke english and french but I always feel ackward that I'm not bilingual when I'm in Quebec.

The store was gorgeous and we were able to get all the items we went for. I'll definitely go back. Amazing bakery section and cheese selection to die for. Spent $60 got 170AM. For those in Ottawa I went to IGA Extra des Grives. Easy to find just the other side of the Island Park bridge.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Completely off topic here but sorta related and I figure some of you will understand my excitement.  I'm having a crap- tactic day: got up at 4:30 to head into city to the hospital and found out clinic is closed and they neglected to lei me know 
Decided to make a day out of it ... First stop shell ...  kept wandering around and stumbled across this gem! There's a blaze pizza in Toronto ... two in fact discovered in Disney Springs that they are completely safe for me to eat!!!!*


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Just back from my adventure across the river. Speaking only english (mostly, minimal french) I took a bilingual friend with me. Staff spoke english and french but I always feel ackward that I'm not bilingual when I'm in Quebec.
> 
> The store was gorgeous and we were able to get all the items we went for. I'll definitely go back. Amazing bakery section and cheese selection to die for. Spent $60 got 170AM. For those in Ottawa I went to IGA Extra des Grives. Easy to find just the other side of the Island Park bridge.



Don’t worry about not speaking French. If you knew how many Montrealers never bother to say a single word of French even though they were born here! I know I live in the west island!!!

I spent 149$ (bought lots of fruits in addition to my blue Friday purchases) and I got 297 AM. I will let you know when there’s good promos at IGA (rare but we get a blue Friday every 6-8 weeks now).


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the tip about the IGA in Quebec, I rarely cross the bridge (also don't speak French) because I get lost over there, very easily. 

Stopped at Rexall and spent $51.27 before taxes, so got a big 102 AM. It was all stuff I need, or restocking of things I use up (TP, royale tissues, Purex laundry soap). And of course 4 bags of chips for kiddo. He will finish those before school starts I'm sure lol. I have to buy him the ones I don't like though or I'd finish them by tomorrow   Ketchup and pickle eww! 

I'm looking at touring plans for May, trying to see when I want to fit in any table service. Kiddo is really into seafood now so since I hope to stay at Beach Club I figure a dinner at Cape May is a must. He wants to go to the "ice cream for lunch" place there as well. So we'll see if we can get a Beaches and Cream lunch one day. BOG for breakfast once, which isn't really table service of course but does require a reservation, and maybe Mama Melrose or another Italian place. Now I debate if we should get the water parks option on the tickets, since Beach Club has a water slide we don't really need it. But of course the water parks are many slides and wave pools and all that stuff. What to do! Probably worth it for about $37, even if we only go once. Right?


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Completely off topic here but sorta related and I figure some of you will understand my excitement.  I'm having a crap- tactic day: got up at 4:30 to head into city to the hospital and found out clinic is closed and they neglected to lei me know
> Decided to make a day out of it ... First stop shell ...View attachment 347364  kept wandering around and stumbled across this gem! There's a blaze pizza in Toronto ... two in factView attachment 347365 discovered in Disney Springs that they are completely safe for me to eat!!!!*



That pizza looks yummy!  And I got one of the double caramel bars at Shell Wednesday, points already posted! I may have to go back today. Since it's over on Sep 2. Seems a good return on investment. Kiddo doesn't like them so I get him a 49 cent jumbo freezie and he's happy


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Completely off topic here but sorta related and I figure some of you will understand my excitement.  I'm having a crap- tactic day: got up at 4:30 to head into city to the hospital and found out clinic is closed and they neglected to lei me know
> Decided to make a day out of it ... First stop shell ...View attachment 347364  kept wandering around and stumbled across this gem! There's a blaze pizza in Toronto ... two in factView attachment 347365 discovered in Disney Springs that they are completely safe for me to eat!!!!*



Yum! I saw a Blaze Pizza right after I had eaten lunch at the Panera one day on a trip to downtown Toronto! I told my husband I was kicking myself as I could have had a Disney esque lunch instead! Looks so good. I want to try it on our next trip! I’m torn between trying that, D-Luxe Burger, or Chicken Guy on our arrival day for a QS dinner!


----------



## hdrolfe

Just got an email from BMO mastercard, if I shop at 3 places in September (spend at least $20) I can earn 500 AM! Seems to have to be 3 different partners, lists Rexall, Sobeys, Shell, Metro, Rona, Lowes, Staples and Global Petfoods. I'm all in for this offer!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Just got an email from BMO mastercard, if I shop at 3 places in September (spend at least $20) I can earn 500 AM! Seems to have to be 3 different partners, lists Rexall, Sobeys, Shell, Metro, Rona, Lowes, Staples and Global Petfoods. I'm all in for this offer!



Jeez, I never get these BMO offers.


----------



## kristabelle13

hdrolfe said:


> Just got an email from BMO mastercard, if I shop at 3 places in September (spend at least $20) I can earn 500 AM! Seems to have to be 3 different partners, lists Rexall, Sobeys, Shell, Metro, Rona, Lowes, Staples and Global Petfoods. I'm all in for this offer!



I got it too! https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=nfs3


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just clicked on your link and it seems to allow me to choose my province and has a list of offer partners. I'm going to look into this!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just clicked on your link and it seems to allow me to choose my province and has a list of offer partners. I'm going to look into this!



JUST got this offer as well  I'm happy now LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh god! I just looked harder and this email is to my DH! Ugh. He had a BMO AM card a long time ago when I card churning for miles. I'm the only one with the card now.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hmmm....never got this offer even though I have the top BMO Air Miles card


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Updated my signature from this morning's AM posting. Getting closer!

Went shopping at Safeway, $125/113 AM


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hmmm....never got this offer even though I have the top BMO Air Miles card



If you have gmail, it will come to your Promotions tab. I just got mine and since I have the World Elite, my 3 purchases only need to be $10 each.


----------



## isabellea

I got the BMO offer too. Do we need to register?


----------



## damo

Anyone still have the gold BMO Mastercard Air MIles card that give 1.5x points ?  I'm thinking it is time to give BMO a call and switch to the 2x card with no annual fee.

I never get any offers.

What card does everyone have that are getting these offers?


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> Just got an email from BMO mastercard, if I shop at 3 places in September (spend at least $20) I can earn 500 AM! Seems to have to be 3 different partners, lists Rexall, Sobeys, Shell, Metro, Rona, Lowes, Staples and Global Petfoods. I'm all in for this offer!



Got this one too!


----------



## tinkerone

So, what I find funny about the BMO offer is this.....my email says:



*As a valued BMO employee*, 
a big Bonus could be coming your way this fall.

All you need to do is use your BMO®† AIR MILES® World Elite®* 
Mastercard®* to make an eligible purchase of $10 or more at

Don't forget, you get *1 Mile for every $10* 
spent on your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard2.


Apparently, since everyone seemed to get this offer, we are *ALL* valued BMO employees, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

damo said:


> Anyone still have the gold BMO Mastercard Air MIles card that give 1.5x points ?  I'm thinking it is time to give BMO a call and switch to the 2x card with no annual fee.
> 
> I never get any offers.
> 
> What card does everyone have that are getting these offers?



We have the BMO world elite card.  We just got it in spring when there was a bonus for signing up...but of course it was AFTER the spring AM promo   But at least I received the email off as well .  The card is in the hubby's name...but we used my AM to link to the card.  So I wasn't sure we would receive the email...but it came through a little while ago


----------



## DilEmma

kimbert said:


> Update on Miss Fresh: My bonus 500 air miles posted with a date of August 13th. I changed my meals to be delivered on August 24th instead of the 21st, so that posting date was approx. 1 week before they were originally supposed to be delivered, so I assume it was when the order was submitted.
> 
> I ordered 3 vegetarian meals because I wasn't sure how quickly I would get around to making them, and I didn't want meat-based meals.
> 
> Overall, I am quite happy with the results. Regular price, these 6 servings (3 meals for 2 people) would have been $67, so $22ish a meal, and my hubby and I pay just over $20 for our standard sandwich order at Subway. So to me, a great option to fast food for 2 people.
> 
> Small issue with the delivery: Insulated box was cold upon delivery from FedEx, with 2 ice packs inside and all the baggies and containers of food inside so that was fine. The bag of loose green peas had ripped open, and several had spilled into the box. I saved most of them remaining inside the baggie, and they were fine for the recipe. I sent a quick email to Miss Fresh suggesting for future peas they could pack them a different way, and they thanked me for the suggestion and provided a few credit dollars toward my next order.
> 
> My only real complaint is a minor one. It was a bit hard to eat all 6 servings myself!! (Hubby doesn't eat much variety). I bought these to make for nights I'm eating by myself due to our schedules, and I would have to pick meals I can make and freeze if I do that again. I will try 3 different meals on Sept. 11th, as my sister is visiting and can help me eat them. =) (Oh, and there was a bit too much zucchini provided, and also I didn't make the rice to go with the tostadas).
> 
> 
> View attachment 347343 View attachment 347344 View attachment 347345


Seriously nice looking entrees. Just like the photos.


----------



## hdrolfe

I just have the regular BMO card. 


we'd love to help get your fall off to a rewarding start.














All you need to do is use your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* 
to make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at










*Plus, get 2x the Miles for every $20 spent at the same Partners.*

You get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard elsewhere.


----------



## isabellea

I also have the basic (free) BMO master card card.


----------



## kimbert

DilEmma said:


> Seriously nice looking entrees. Just like the photos.



Thanks, that's actually why I took the photos, as they seemed to be "exactly as advertised". I don't take foodie photos often =)

I also didn't realize they would post so large in size, sorry all!

I hope others have a similar experience and that mine wasn't a fluke.

I debated paying for this and getting 500 miles vs shopping online to earn up to 1000 miles and realized that spending just over $60 on food that I would most likely eat, vs. 5 shops of $20 or more, on items I was probably buying "just to buy" was a better value for me.


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Don’t worry about not speaking French. If you knew how many Montrealers never bother to say a single word of French even though they were born here! I know I live in the west island!!!
> 
> I spent 149$ (bought lots of fruits in addition to my blue Friday purchases) and I got 297 AM. I will let you know when there’s good promos at IGA (rare but we get a blue Friday every 6-8 weeks now).



Taking my bilingual friend served two purposes. She doesn't get out to participate in the "Hunt" much and she speaks French. We had a great morning wandering and chatting.


----------



## ottawamom

This was the message I got "we'd love to help get your fall off to a rewarding start"

I have the World Elite and I just have to do the $10 3 times. Couldn't get easier than that. I wonder if M/C is going to do what Amex did last fall with all the monthly promotions? After the month I just had doing 3 of the Back to School promotions I could use an easy one.

I also have a Shell 4 25L fill-ups get 100AM


----------



## damo

Well hopefully those of us that didn't get a notification will still get the 500 bonus miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Terms and conditions say the offer is targeted. Sorry you have to be "invited". Mine came through around 2pm so there's still hope.

 "This offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation."

This might be BMO's way of keeping us happy. I didn't get a big bonus when I got my card because I was transferring over from another BMO product. This may be their attempt to make up for that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I noticed today that air miles now has Aquatica passes for 500 miles.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Terms and conditions say the offer is targeted. Sorry you have to be "invited". Mine came through around 2pm so there's still hope.
> 
> "This offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation."
> 
> This might be BMO's way of keeping us happy. I didn't get a big bonus when I got my card because I was transferring over from another BMO product. This may be their attempt to make up for that.



They're certainly not making me happy.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> This was the message I got "we'd love to help get your fall off to a rewarding start"
> 
> I have the World Elite and I just have to do the $10 3 times. Couldn't get easier than that. I wonder if M/C is going to do what Amex did last fall with all the monthly promotions? After the month I just had doing 3 of the Back to School promotions I could use an easy one.
> 
> I also have a Shell 4 25L fill-ups get 100AM



I'd like that Shell offer, haven't had one of those when I could actually use it. I do get gas at Shell or Petro, whichever will get me the best bang for my buck, airmiles or discount.


----------



## Cheerio

I have the world card
All you need to do is use your BMO®† AIR MILES® World Elite®* 
Mastercard®* to make an eligible purchase of $10 or more


----------



## Silvermist999

I just have the regular no fee BMO Air Miles MC and got the spend $20 at 3 partners offer too.    I wonder if it's because they noticed I haven't been using my MC much the past few months.  Still I wonder if this really is a targetted offer, since it doesn't ask to "opt in".


----------



## alohamom

Oh thanks for the feedback on Miss Fresh!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I just have the regular no fee BMO Air Miles MC and got the spend $20 at 3 partners offer too.    I wonder if it's because they noticed I haven't been using my MC much the past few months.  Still I wonder if this really is a targetted offer, since it doesn't ask to "opt in".


I use my MC about 150 times a month (no exaggeration) so I don't think its because you don't use the card to much.  While I do think its targeted it will be interesting to see if people who didn't get the email do get the bonus.  I doubt it but I've certainly been wrong before.  However it works, we are very lucky to be getting 500 AM for just doing 3 transactions at the qualifying stores.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I use my MC about 150 times a month (no exaggeration) so I don't think its because you don't use the card to much.  While I do think its targeted it will be interesting to see if people who didn't get the email do get the bonus.  I doubt it but I've certainly been wrong before.  However it works, we are very lucky to be getting 500 AM for just doing 3 transactions at the qualifying stores.



Wow, my number of transactions has never been that high.  But, the dollar amount we charge to both of our credit cards (and pay off in full every month) definitely makes up for that, lol.  This summer we switched it up and mostly used our Amex - mainly for expenses related to our trips to Vancouver and San Francisco.


----------



## isabellea

Silvermist999 said:


> I just have the regular no fee BMO Air Miles MC and got the spend $20 at 3 partners offer too.    I wonder if it's because they noticed I haven't been using my MC much the past few months.  Still I wonder if this really is a targetted offer, since it doesn't ask to "opt in".



My BMO mastercard is my main credit card. I use it almost daily so I don’t think it’s the reason why some of us got the offer and others didn’t.


----------



## cari12

isabellea said:


> My BMO mastercard is my main credit card. I use it almost daily so I don’t think it’s the reason why some of us got the offer and others didn’t.



Agreed. I use mine almost daily too and got the offer. Mine is also the regular no fee card so my offer is 3 partners at $20 each.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I have the World Elite and didn't get the offer so I called in and it is not being offered to me


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, yesterday was busy around here  AM proving once again, that they can't get their poop together with these "special" offers. I mean come on, if you're gonna offer something that is tied to using a credit card make it universal OR at least make it an offer you can opt into to allow EVERYONE to at least get an opportunity (Thinking the AMEX soar-into-more promos last fall) My email didn't come thru till about 8 last night BTW. It doesn't look like there is any rhyme or reason behind who gets this rather lucrative offer, we have the basic no-fee card and only use it when the AMEX isn't accepted (the earn rate on that for us is MUCH better). We figure we'll just use the MC for 3 $20 transactions even if that means splitting up the Metro order into 2 one week. Fingers crossed for an offer at Sobey's or Foodland during Sept because we don't really go to many other partner stores. Prolly do a Rexall shop at least once and be done.*

*Speaking of Rexall -- that was one of my crap-tastic day stops yesterday (didn't end any better because, once again, the GO train was late -- means it was free though!) and i played it like a game that i consider a win because EVERYTHING i picked up had some sort of bonus miles  *

*Pre-tax :$59.72 & snagged 132 AM*
*Used the $5.00 survey coupon*
*Used a coupon for $3 off a product*
*100 AM from the flyer threshold spend*
*20 AM from a flyer product*
*10 AM from LnG offers*
*2 base miles that will net me the extra from using the AMEX*


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't think splitting the Metro order would be of benefit, it has to be 3 different retailers as per their terms. (those with the better card will have $10 purchases instead). 

1. To qualify for this offer, you must make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at each of 3 different participating Partners using your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* between September 1 and September 30, 2018, inclusive. Participating AIR MILES® Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=nfs3 for current participating Partner details. Eligible purchases of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) 500 Bonus Miles offer applies per Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice. 

2. BMO AIR MILES Mastercard cardholders will earn 2 AIR MILES Reward miles for every $20 in purchases at participating AIR MILES Partners. Participating AIR MILES Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit airmiles.ca/2xMiles for Partner details. Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at all participating AIR MILES Partners and credited to your Account within 90 days after the end of the applicable statement period. The number of Miles earned will be rounded down to the nearest whole number. Fractions of Miles will not be awarded. Eligible purchases are purchases charged to your credit card account less refunds and excludes cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees and credit or debit adjustments. The “2x the Miles” benefit is applicable to the following BMO Credit Card products with no annual fee: BMO AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO IGA AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Sobeys AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Shell AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards (excluding BMO SPC Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards and the BMO SPC AIR MILES Mastercard). This benefit does not apply to any BMO AIR MILES Mastercard not named in the list above. 

3. Offer is cumulative over the statement period. Award of AIR MILES Reward miles is made for purchases charged to your account (less refunds and excluding cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments) and is subject to the AIR MILES Reward Program Terms and Conditions and the BMO Mastercard Cardholder Agreement. The number of Miles will be rounded down to the nearest whole number. Fractions of Miles will not be awarded


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I don't think splitting the Metro order would be of benefit, it has to be 3 different retailers as per their terms. (those with the better card will have $10 purchases instead).
> 
> 1. To qualify for this offer, you must make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at each of 3 different participating Partners using your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* between September 1 and September 30, 2018, inclusive.



*Yes it will because as I mentioned,  our primary card is the AMEX so just use the MasterCard for a smaller part of the transaction.  In fact,  we just got back from Metro... needed a plant as a housewarming gift and added some ice cream that was a targeted offer.  *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes it will because as I mentioned,  our primary card is the AMEX so just use the MasterCard for a smaller part of the transaction.  In fact,  we just got back from Metro... needed a plant as a housewarming gift and added some ice cream that was a targeted offer.  *



Ah, I thought you were trying to split into 2 $20 shops at one store (thinking it would be 2 of 3) and didn't want you to be disappointed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok Gang .. it seems the Mastercard offer has taken a turn for the better ! I just found this post on my FaceBook feed and if you follow along with my logic (careful that can get messy ) it no longer looks like it's targeted. There is ZERO way it can be if they have it out there as a PUBLIC post. (for any of you not on Facebook, that what the little globe beside the word "sponsored" means)*
**

*Followed the link to THIS page:*
*BMO Bonus Offer*

*Select your region and uncover this image:*
**
*Follow the link to the Terms & Conditions:*
*Terms & Conditions for BMO Mastercard 500 mile promo*


----------



## damo

The blue ad has been on their website since the beginning and yet there have been people who have been told they were not targeted for the offer.  So either tfc_until_I_die was told incorrectly or it is still targeted.

I'm not in Canada right now, but I will call when I get home.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would facebook message BMO and share the link above AND mention our website and some/some not getting the emailed offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Or since we don't have to Opt In, just make the three transactions and hope you get the 500 miles?


----------



## Cinderella6174

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok Gang .. it seems the Mastercard offer has taken a turn for the better ! I just found this post on my FaceBook feed and if you follow along with my logic (careful that can get messy ) it no longer looks like it's targeted. There is ZERO way it can be if they have it out there as a PUBLIC post. (for any of you not on Facebook, that what the little globe beside the word "sponsored" means)*
> *View attachment 347635*
> 
> *Followed the link to THIS page:*
> *BMO Bonus Offer*
> 
> *Select your region and uncover this image:*
> *View attachment 347636*
> *Follow the link to the Terms & Conditions:*
> *Terms & Conditions for BMO Mastercard 500 mile promo*




So I just chatted w someone at bmo through fb messenger and they said the 500 AM offer is only for new master cards? 
Does that sound right to anyone here?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nope! I've had mine for 2 years at least.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think they are taking about the 500 bonus upon sign up of new (free) BMO mastercards


----------



## Cinderella6174

More of the response:

I understand! To clarify, someone could perhaps benefit from the offer if they have another credit card with us such as a Cash Back. By applying for the Air Miles in addition to their current card, they might be eligible (that needs to be verified over the phone).

We send such offers to our current client to encourage them to take advantage of them. But I can confirm the 500 miles is only for new Air Miles MasterCard accounts opened. ^CDL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They are incorrect that it's for new cardholders.  Maybe make an actual post on the facebook page?  Maybe others will chime in with the same question.


----------



## isabellea

Nope! I’ve had my basic BMO mastercard for over 10 years.


----------



## damo

Cinderella6174 said:


> More of the response:
> 
> I understand! To clarify, someone could perhaps benefit from the offer if they have another credit card with us such as a Cash Back. By applying for the Air Miles in addition to their current card, they might be eligible (that needs to be verified over the phone).
> 
> We send such offers to our current client to encourage them to take advantage of them. But I can confirm the 500 miles is only for new Air Miles MasterCard accounts opened. ^CDL




I guess someone needs to send them the link to the offer.  Sounds to me like customer service just knows nothing about it.


----------



## Tinkershelly

For those of you looking for WDW passes from Air Miles right now, you're out of luck.  They only have the child 5-day passes today.  I suspect they are turning over the inventory for the Canadian resident promotion passes.  I'll be interested to see how many AMs they will charge for them this year.  For comparison, in Feb 2017 the adult 5 day passes were 2950 and 7 day passes were 3250


----------



## Cinderella6174

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They are incorrect that it's for new cardholders.  Maybe make an actual post on the facebook page?  Maybe others will chime in with the same question.


Can someone help me find the facebook...msg? group? to make a post?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Out for our Sunday morning coffee when we get home I'll provide more than screenshots... actual links to the PUBLIC Facebook post and whatever else I can.  It came from AIRMILES not MasterCard btw*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, that's right!  the Air Miles and More emailed offers, not BMO.


----------



## damo

Cinderella6174 said:


> Can someone help me find the facebook...msg? group? to make a post?
> Thanks everyone



See if this link works.  https://www.facebook.com/pg/AirMilesCanada/community/?ref=page_internal


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Argh still no coupons/offer from Safeway for September, aside from the usual spend $20/1 AM and the liquor store promo...  c'mon guys!  Give us a reason to shop!


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Foodland. * BIG* thanks to the person who posted about the White Swan Napkins.  Spent $15.04 and got 105 AM's.  Their napkins are all gone now but I'm sure they will fill the shelves tonight.  
This is number 2 of the 3 I need for the 500 AM's.  This offer is just way to easy.  Wish they were all like that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok i'm gonna try to see if I can provide the direct link to the actual Facebook post that was made by AIRMILES proper specifically about this offer -- not sure if it will work or not .. this is me hiding away from Hubby while he chats with neighbour ..*

*I would suggest that all of us who actually do have Facebook to enter into a chat with Airmiles -- NOT with miles the bot from their website! -- and ask about this promo, perhaps if a lot of us blitz it they will clear up the problem*

*OK that was WAAAYY harder than it should have been BUT try this direct link to the actual Facebook post that was made by AIRMILES CANADA ...*
*Airmiles Alert about BMO offer*

*It should work for even those of you who do not have Facebook -- you can click on the tiny words that say NOT NOW -- highlighted in the (massive) picture here*
**


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Foodland. * BIG* thanks to the person who posted about the White Swan Napkins.  Spent $15.04 and got 105 AM's.  Their napkins are all gone now but I'm sure they will fill the shelves tonight.
> This is number 2 of the 3 I need for the 500 AM's.  This offer is just way to easy.  Wish they were all like that.



Wait wait wait? I need some for work............ I am willing to drive BUT the Harry Potter movies are on TV and I am having a hard time doing anything but watching them.lol
what exactly is the deal on the napkins?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Wait wait wait? I need some for work............ I am willing to drive BUT the Harry Potter movies are on TV and I am having a hard time doing anything but watching them.lol
> what exactly is the deal on the napkins?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Buy 1 package, and they are on sale for $1.79, and get 15 AM.  *That's right 1 package for 15 AM's.*  Excellent deal wouldn't you say??

ETA-- They are 100 packs.  And I had to tear myself away from Potter as well.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Buy 1 package, and they are on sale for $1.79, and get 15 AM.  *That's right 1 package for 15 AM's.*  Excellent deal wouldn't you say??
> 
> ETA-- They are 100 packs.  And I had to tear myself away from Potter as well.




Thanks Hon
I'm on my way!

We have a breakfast program at my school.
Donations of napkins are always welcome...Yeah HP!!
Thanks again
Mel


----------



## osully

I was doing some Disney Springs hotels research and confirmed like @ottawamom had mentioned, they have announced extra benefits through 2019!!

So essential considering this will give us access to Extra Magic Hours and 60 day Fastpass+ booking. Hoping we are there right after Star Wars Galaxy's Edge has opened (we are planning for Nov 13-22 2019). You KNOW we will need Fastpasses for that!!

http://disneyspringshotels.com/more-disney-magic/

This means I will definitely be saving up about 3000AM extra so we can stay at one of the Disney Springs Official hotels.  Good news is I'll have 500AM from MissFresh, 500AM from this new Mastercard offer, and 1000AM from the AirMilesShops promo coming in between now and when I would need to book my hotel and flights!


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> I was doing some Disney Springs hotels research and confirmed like @ottawamom had mentioned, they have announced extra benefits through 2019!!
> 
> So essential considering this will give us access to Extra Magic Hours and 60 day Fastpass+ booking. Hoping we are there right after Star Wars Galaxy's Edge has opened (we are planning for Nov 13-22 2019). You KNOW we will need Fastpasses for that!!
> 
> http://disneyspringshotels.com/more-disney-magic/
> 
> This means I will definitely be saving up about 3000AM extra so we can stay at one of the Disney Springs Official hotels.  Good news is I'll have 500AM from MissFresh, 500AM from this new Mastercard offer, and 1000AM from the AirMilesShops promo coming in between now and when I would need to book my hotel and flights!


Do they offer transportation from/to the airport?  Which hotel is closest to Disney Springs?  This sounds intriguing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Do they offer transportation from/to the airport?  Which hotel is closest to Disney Springs?  This sounds intriguing.


*No, the off-site hotels don't have shuttle service but one of the BEST uses of our AM was 2 one day, one way car rentals when we stayed at the Dolphin. There was no way we were gonna pay to park the car the entire week and we weren't excited about using a shuttle service. I tinkered around with the times i needed it for (remember, a car rental period is for 24 hours from pick up NOT what you book it for) and the one direction was under $10 for the taxes and the other was $15-ish. Even adding the booking fee to AM is was cheaper than any other option and super convenient. There are several locations within the Disney Springs area and since they are within different counties they have different rates (odd but true!) so poke around the site and try different options. Most of the locations have shuttles and even if you choose the Car Care Centre they will drop you off and pick you up at Disney Springs 

Just did a mock reservation for a random date -- Oct 10th pick up at MCO at 3:00 and drop off at CCC Oct 10th at 4:00 *

*compact car - 400 AM and $12.31 USD for taxes*
*minvan 780 Am and $16.94 USD for taxes*
*other directions --same number of AM but only $8.58 USD for the compact or $13.21 USD for taxes (less for pickups not at airport locations)*


----------



## bababear_50

I'm back and was able to get 6 packages of napkins,,,,I asked a cashier to check for me and they are getting more in tomorrow,,I'll check back with them on Tuesday. In my store the airmiles and the sale price was not advertised.
I also got some blue recycling bags buy 2 at $6.99 each get 10 airmiles and some strawberry /banana Oasis juice boxes,buy 2 at $2.99 each get 10 airmiles.
Thanks Tinkerone
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Email coupon
Spend $50.00 get 80 airmiles
Monday Sept 3 to Thursday Sept 6

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Sep3/RexallPharmaPlus_ON_TB_MB.html

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@osully , the another option for getting to/from the hotels @ Disney Springs is a car service. It's been years since we took one but they will do a round trip service at the times you request. These days of course there is also Uber, and you can go on the local website and see what the trip to/from the airport will set you back. Check options out over on the Transportation Board there's lots of good info there.


----------



## Eveningsong

tinkerone said:


> Just a reminder, don't forget to use the Royal e-gift card deal.
> 
> https://ultimate.royalepromotions.ca/en/



Found this on the current Foodland Ontario flyer if you haven't used the Royale promotions yet!  I am going to try buying six packages and see if I get 30 bonus airmiles.

View attachment 347996View attachment 347996


tinkerone said:


> Just a reminder, don't forget to use the Royal e-gift card deal.
> 
> https://ultimate.royalepromotions.ca/en/


----------



## Dylemma1

Is the bmo MasterCard attached to your airmiles number? Can I use the bmo card with different airmiles cards?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dylemma1 said:


> Is the bmo MasterCard attached to your airmiles number? Can I use the bmo card with different airmiles cards?



Yes, it's attached to one air miles card.


----------



## bababear_50

So I don't need another credit card BUT since they are offering me 500 airmiles I thought what the Hey. Regular BMO Airmiles Mastercard.
The email said 8-10 day wait time for card and 45 days for posting of the airmiles.

Anyone know if I can do the BMO Mastercard offer everyone is doing or do I need an email offer?
Spend $20.00 at 3 Partners.Staples, Rona, Rexall, Sobeys, Metro,Foodland and Shell.




Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O./T
Where did the summer go?
Back to work for me tomorrow.  Wait --Christmas is only a few months away right?

Best wishes for everyone starting back tomorrow.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The add for the 500 miles popped up on my fb page. I asked if it is open to all air miles mastercard cardholders and they said yes!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> O./T
> Where did the summer go?
> Back to work for me tomorrow.  Wait --Christmas is only a few months away right?
> 
> Best wishes for everyone starting back tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Shop the block is right around the corner!!


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Shop the block is right around the corner!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby doesn't like when I let people know we're not home but ... I don't think any of you have any real idea where we live ... we're sitting in Billy Bishop Airport waiting to head off to the Soo using our AM.  Weather shows thunderstorms for the day we're riding the Agawa train  sigh *


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great time. I thought your daughter was coming to stay while you were away .


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby doesn't like when I let people know we're not home but ... I don't think any of you have any real idea where we live ... we're sitting in Billy Bishop Airport waiting to head off to the Soo using our AM.  Weather shows thunderstorms for the day we're riding the Agawa train  sigh *


That still sounds amazing, rain or not.  Can't wait to hear how you liked it.  My sister-in-law wants us to do that with them.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't have anyone starting school today but I rescued a young man who lives down the street. He was to wait for the bus at X and Y streets. In our little neighbourhood  X and Y streets meet at 3 different places. I went out after the bus should have come by and he was standing outside his home. No one home for the day(all at work). He didn't know his dad's phone #. We had the little chat about not getting in the car with strangers (he has seen me walking my dog all summer but he doesn't know me). He said I looked like a nice lady an he felt OK with getting in the car with me. No other option, I had to drive him to school, I couldn't leave him sitting outside of his house. Took him to the school office (new school for him) and explained the situation to the school secretary. Told her the streets cross at three different places and that's where the confusion started. She was going to make sure he knew which one to stand at tomorrow.

I just don't get people, maybe the dad had no other choice, he had to get to work but what would the little guy have done if I hadn't come along. Our neighbourhood cleans out of people for the work day.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I don't have anyone starting school today but I rescued a young man who lives down the street. He was to wait for the bus at X and Y streets. In our little neighbourhood  X and Y streets meet at 3 different places. I went out after the bus should have come by and he was standing outside his home. No one home for the day(all at work). He didn't know his dad's phone #. We had the little chat about not getting in the car with strangers (he has seen me walking my dog all summer but he doesn't know me). He said I looked like a nice lady an he felt OK with getting in the car with me. No other option, I had to drive him to school, I couldn't leave him sitting outside of his house. Took him to the school office (new school for him) and explained the situation to the school secretary. Told her the streets cross at three different places and that's where the confusion started. She was going to make sure he knew which one to stand at tomorrow.
> 
> I just don't get people, maybe the dad had no other choice, he had to get to work but what would the little guy have done if I hadn't come along. Our neighbourhood cleans out of people for the work day.



Very kind of you to do that.  Not sure I would have felt comfortable doing the same.  I probably would have called the non-emergency police line for them to help out.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> I don't have anyone starting school today but I rescued a young man who lives down the street. He was to wait for the bus at X and Y streets. In our little neighbourhood  X and Y streets meet at 3 different places. I went out after the bus should have come by and he was standing outside his home. No one home for the day(all at work). He didn't know his dad's phone #. We had the little chat about not getting in the car with strangers (he has seen me walking my dog all summer but he doesn't know me). He said I looked like a nice lady an he felt OK with getting in the car with me. No other option, I had to drive him to school, I couldn't leave him sitting outside of his house. Took him to the school office (new school for him) and explained the situation to the school secretary. Told her the streets cross at three different places and that's where the confusion started. She was going to make sure he knew which one to stand at tomorrow.
> 
> I just don't get people, maybe the dad had no other choice, he had to get to work but what would the little guy have done if I hadn't come along. Our neighbourhood cleans out of people for the work day.



It was so nice of you to help!  Our stop is actually similar, with the same street crossing 3X.  We were lucky that on my DD's first day of SK (so many years ago - she started Gr. 8 this morning!) there were other people at the same stop who knew where they were supposed to be.  The bus company really should post a picture of the stop so people know.  

I was so happy this morning when we saw we had the same bus driver in the morning as we had last year.  He was always on time last year (and was this morning!).  It took until mid-October last year to get him (and my making daily phone calls to the board and the bus company, telling them how late my kids were for weeks) and I'm glad we aren't losing him this year!


----------



## hdrolfe

Took kiddo up for his first day of grade 4! He was really upset that school is starting again, he hates it. He has a good teacher this year, from all accounts, and I really hope it goes well for him. It is weird though, he's doing French Immersion but not everyone is, and they haven't split the kids into French and English classes (apparently they don't want the kids not doing French to feel stupid???) So I guess I'll hear about it later and hope it goes well!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby doesn't like when I let people know we're not home but ... I don't think any of you have any real idea where we live ... we're sitting in Billy Bishop Airport waiting to head off to the Soo using our AM.  Weather shows thunderstorms for the day we're riding the Agawa train  sigh *



Oh no.  Here's hoping the weather report is wrong and you have a fantastic time.  I'd love to hear about it when you come back.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Took kiddo up for his first day of grade 4! He was really upset that school is starting again, he hates it. He has a good teacher this year, from all accounts, and I really hope it goes well for him. It is weird though, he's doing French Immersion but not everyone is, and they haven't split the kids into French and English classes (apparently *they don't want the kids not doing French to feel stupid*???) So I guess I'll hear about it later and hope it goes well!



I applaud your son's school for not splitting up the classes. Children who stay English only, do so for a variety of reasons. As the mother of 2 boys who would have failed miserably in French Immersion I feel the need to speak up. One is brilliant but for the life of him cannot grasp another language (now has BCom and CPA). My other son (finishing college this year, Deans list last term) has a learning challenge and keeping up with lessons takes all his energy. Doing it in a second language would have been too much.

My younger son, when French Immersion started at his school, was put into a class with all the other English only students. The class was huge and many but not all of the children had learning challenges. On day 3 of the school year I pulled him from that school board and placed him in another school system that had an English only school in our neighbourhood. He was not going to get the attention he needed in his old school and in his new school he thrived.

Bottom line is English only doesn't mean "stupid".


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I applaud your son's school for not splitting up the classes. Children who stay English only, do so for a variety of reasons. As the mother of 2 boys who would have failed miserably in French Immersion I feel the need to speak up. One is brilliant but for the life of him cannot grasp another language (now has BCom and CPA). My other son (finishing college this year, Deans list last term) has a learning challenge and keeping up with lessons takes all his energy. Doing it in a second language would have been too much.
> 
> My younger son, when French Immersion started at his school, was put into a class with all the other English only students. The class was huge and many but not all of the children had learning challenges. On day 3 of the school year I pulled him from that school board and placed him in another school system that had an English only school in our neighbourhood. He was not going to get the attention he needed in his old school and in his new school he thrived.
> 
> Bottom line is English only doesn't mean "stupid".



I don't think it does at all! I found it strange that the school feels this way. There are some kids who would not do well at it (me!) but that certainly does not mean they are stupid. I hope kiddo manages ok, he's very smart, easily bored, and was doing well in French. It was his choice though, and I have no problem switching him to English next year if it's not going well. I am concerned that if this year doesn't go well I'll need to look at his changing schools.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Gonna put this here for now and if someone wants to pull it to a separate thread that's fine -- internet isn't terrific and hubby needs it for a work emergency URGH*

*Saw this when i was lying in the hotel bed last night and thought it might be interesting to some of you. Swoop out of Hamilton .. i just picked one of the cheapest dates*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Gonna put this here for now and if someone wants to pull it to a separate thread that's fine -- internet isn't terrific and hubby needs it for a work emergency URGH*
> 
> *Saw this when i was lying in the hotel bed last night and thought it might be interesting to some of you. Swoop out of Hamilton .. i just picked one of the cheapest dates*



As someone out west, this hurts! Under 200$ for a direct flight?! You lucky ducks!


----------



## hdrolfe

https://www.rexall.ca/flushotemail

I signed up but I think I did this last year? Not sure if it will work again but worth a shot!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Gonna put this here for now and if someone wants to pull it to a separate thread that's fine -- internet isn't terrific and hubby needs it for a work emergency URGH*
> 
> *Saw this when i was lying in the hotel bed last night and thought it might be interesting to some of you. Swoop out of Hamilton .. i just picked one of the cheapest dates*


WOWOW just plugged in next march break for 3 of us $1000.00 can$ return...ugg so tempting....lol


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Weather shows thunderstorms for the day we're riding the Agawa train sigh


We did the Agawa Canyon tour back in 2015 and it rained the whole time up on the train - stopped while we were at the Canyon and started again on the way down. It wasn't so bad but I wish that the leaves had changed for our tour but we were either too early or too late - we went end of September beginning of October.


----------



## osully

What is Swoop? Is it a discount airline or just a cheap flight searcher? Interesting!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Discount airline owned by WestJet.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/swo...about-canada-s-new-low-cost-carrier-1.3981960


----------



## osully

Interesting. I find it funny that checked bags cost less than carry on! As they charge for carry on! Really no frills huh?!

I would consider using if we didnt already have the miles for our trip next year! Oh, and if we could fly from Ottawa!! 

I'm glad Canada is getting a cheaper airline. Its crazy how low flights are within the US.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh My Gosh
Sobeys Ont Flyer
Fri Sept 7th Blue Friday!!!!
LOTS of stuff I usually buy too!!!!!
Plus spend 100 get 100
Finally something with over 5 or 10 bonus airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1281457


Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1281478

OH MY GOSH
Foodland is having a Blue Friday tooo!!
Plus spend 100 get 100
ah and my Lipton chicken noodle soup has airmiles on it--Yes!
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1281448


----------



## Donald - my hero

*NNNOOOOOooooooOOOOOO We don't get back to Toronto from the Soo till around 1 on Friday and then by the time we get home it will be almost 7 -- no Blue Friday shopping for the Ducks *

*Thought i would share a few snips from the Public Post on Facebook regarding the BMO promo: This is a public answer from a legit account (signified by the little blue check similar to Twitter) so it looks like we can all relax, use our Mastercards and get 500 AM!!!*


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *NNNOOOOOooooooOOOOOO We don't get back to Toronto from the Soo till around 1 on Friday and then by the time we get home it will be almost 7 -- no Blue Friday shopping for the Ducks *
> 
> *Thought i would share a few snips from the Public Post on Facebook regarding the BMO promo: This is a public answer from a legit account (signified by the little blue check similar to Twitter) so it looks like we can all relax, use our Mastercards and get 500 AM!!!*
> View attachment 348639View attachment 348640



It’s interesting, further back someone posted the terms and conditions which said “Excluding SPC Affinity BMO MasterCard” and I have the SPC Simon fraser University Alumni Airmiles MasterCard and received the email. So I think they really are all over the map with this one. 

Side note, I laugh because I have the alumni card with the SPC card. It’s great because you get discounts everywhere but why would they send it out to people with the alumni card?! not complaining, just saying.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is that an air miles mastercard?


----------



## osully

Of course it’s Blu Friday this week. I knew there would be a Spend $100 Get 100 AM coupon thanks to the offer hub but was planning to just get basics this week. Oh well. If there are any of the deal items in stock I will get what we will actually use. I’m not feeling the mad rush right now as I’ve got almost all the miles we need for our trip next year and I can only book in December or so!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys screwed up their flyer again for Atlantic. The blue friday one is posted.


----------



## osully

The Quaker granola bars seem to be the best deal. Let me know if anyone sees a better one. $1.66 each and buy 10 get 100AM!


----------



## ottawamom

Just added up my first run through the flyer and Blue Friday will add up to $92 and 340AM. Will need to find only a few extra items to get the extra 100AM for spending $100. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> The Quaker granola bars seem to be the best deal. Let me know if anyone sees a better one. $1.66 each and buy 10 get 100AM!


Oh how I wish my son would eat those!


----------



## ottawamom

Thinking outside the box. What about using them as Halloween treats to hand out? I usually give out two of the mini chocolate bars and some chips. A box of 100 mini bars is 16.99 (Rexall) they would work for 50 kids. 10 Boxes of Quaker bars $16.66 and you would have 50 bars to hand out.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Thinking outside the box. What about using them as Halloween treats to hand out? I usually give out two of the mini chocolate bars and some chips. A box of 100 mini bars is 16.99 (Rexall) they would work for 50 kids. 10 Boxes of Quaker bars $16.66 and you would have 50 bars to hand out.



THAT IS BRILLIANT!


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Thinking outside the box. What about using them as Halloween treats to hand out? I usually give out two of the mini chocolate bars and some chips. A box of 100 mini bars is 16.99 (Rexall) they would work for 50 kids. 10 Boxes of Quaker bars $16.66 and you would have 50 bars to hand out.



This!!  I was thinking the exact same thing earlier. My kids only like one flavour of the bars.  I need my air miles so I'm going to buy up any other available flavour for the trick or treaters!!  I just happen to be working from home on Friday so after one important conference call I am going to hit up Sobeys!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG! Sobeys Atlantic gets Blue Friday! As well as the $100/100 miles coupon!  Not sure what we did to receive such great offers, but I'm not complaining! LOL


----------



## isabellea

Looks like I will take my Friday morning off and drive to ON for Foodland Blue Friday!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Will be stopping on the way home from work Friday, and hoping everything I want is in stock! I think I can do about $120 for 460 AM. Thanks for the idea of granola bars for halloween treats! I'm just a little worried I may not actually be getting things we need for meals  lots of snacks though lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This is my first Blue Friday, however, I am also worried I might to stock up on stuff we don't actually eat / use in mass quantities.

I also hope they don't run out of products.


----------



## kristabelle13

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is that an air miles mastercard?


Yes, it has SPC, gives a kickback to the alumni association and has Airmiles.


----------



## Spotthecat

Too bad my Sobeys stopped being 24 hrs, I would have so made a killing at 12:30 am! But now I'll have to wait until after work...there will be zero stock of everything.


----------



## alohamom

I just got my loadable digital coupons from Sobeys and there was a 7 AM bonus on Philly cream cheese so I am going to pair that with the buy 3 get 20 on Friday 

Just an fyi for anyone looking to get the cream cheese and might have the offer as well


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Just added up my first run through the flyer and Blue Friday will add up to $92 and 340AM. Will need to find only a few extra items to get the extra 100AM for spending $100. It's going to be a good day.



Nice!  I'm looking at $103.10 and 480 air miles on my card.  I'm wondering if I can do another spend $100 on my husband's card.  Ohh wait.  I don't need to spend $100 on his card.  I just need 100 air miles added to his card.  10 granola bar boxes will cover that!  Now I'm really happy.



hdrolfe said:


> Oh how I wish my son would eat those!





ottawamom said:


> Thinking outside the box. What about using them as Halloween treats to hand out? I usually give out two of the mini chocolate bars and some chips. A box of 100 mini bars is 16.99 (Rexall) they would work for 50 kids. 10 Boxes of Quaker bars $16.66 and you would have 50 bars to hand out.



lol - I'm doing the same thing.  Last year I believe we handed out kool-aid jammers.


----------



## pigletto

Hmmmmm...
For those of us who do PC points, there’s also a really good NoFrills offer in Ontario this weekend which I planned to do until I saw this.I can’t afford and don’t need to get $350 in groceries so I need to make some lists and see which will work out to be the better promo for me . I suspect it will be NoFrills because their base prices are so much lower but it will be fun to figure out... yes this stuff is fun for me .

ETA) I take it back.. it looks like if I do a $100 stock up shop at Sobey’s and spend $150 at NoFrills to get $20 in points , that will be my best plan . Now to make my lists!


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> Nice!  I'm looking at $103.10 and 480 air miles on my card.  I'm wondering if I can do another spend $100 on my husband's card.  Ohh wait.  I don't need to spend $100 on his card. * I just need 100 air miles added to his card.*  10 granola bar boxes will cover that!  Now I'm really happy.



Omg, thank you for the reminder! I completely forgot about my husbands card (I just opened up an account for him for the back to school promo-and the blue cards just arrived last week). 10 granola bar boxes for him!!

All this talk about the granola bars. Will they even have more than 10 boxes on the shelves on Friday?


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> Omg, thank you for the reminder! I completely forgot about my husbands card (I just opened up an account for him for the back to school promo-and the blue cards just arrived last week). 10 granola bar boxes for him!!
> 
> All this talk about the granola bars. Will they even have more than 10 boxes on the shelves on Friday?



I think I'll pick up 10 more on DS account. He'll be about 300AM away from ONYX after the Back to School bonus posts.


----------



## hdrolfe

Does anyone recall what happened last year around Sept 8th? This is on Airmiles facebook page:

Last year we turned an ordinary Saturday into something extraordinary. On Saturday, September 8, we're doing it all over again.

Keep your eyes peeled to our social channels to see how we'll be bringing smiles to our Collector from coast to coast for our second annual Happy Any Day!

#MilesBringYouCloser

I can't remember what happened though!


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Does anyone recall what happened last year around Sept 8th? This is on Airmiles facebook page:
> 
> Last year we turned an ordinary Saturday into something extraordinary. On Saturday, September 8, we're doing it all over again.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled to our social channels to see how we'll be bringing smiles to our Collector from coast to coast for our second annual Happy Any Day!
> 
> #MilesBringYouCloser
> 
> I can't remember what happened though!


Wasn’t it some kind of smile booth ? Like people got their pictures taken in store in the booth... I vaguely recall something along those lines.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm off at noon on Friday and am making my list right now,,,it's adding up.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> I just got my loadable digital coupons from Sobeys and there was a 7 AM bonus on Philly cream cheese so I am going to pair that with the buy 3 get 20 on Friday
> 
> Just an fyi for anyone looking to get the cream cheese and might have the offer as well



I didn't get the loadable cream cheese but I got the Prime Chicken strips (15 airmiles for 1 box).that already have airmiles on them--in the flyer.
It's nice to get double bonus airmiles..
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Wasn’t it some kind of smile booth ? Like people got their pictures taken in store in the booth... I vaguely recall something along those lines.



I seem to remember people posting on Facebook about their fav airmile reward or something??? Was last year Happy Any Day??
It rings a bell,,,but I can't remember all the details,,,,we need the DUCK! Wait she's on a much deserved Holiday.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

This is what I was able to dig up
Sorry I do not Twitter or Facebook



AIRMILESCanada
Published on Sep 4, 2018

SUBSCRIBE 2.7K
Last year was the first time AIR MILES celebrated Collectors with prizes and surprises from coast to coast, just for having an AIR MILES Card. On September 8, 2018, we’ll be doing it all over again – but even better! Celebrate with 30% off* Merchandise Rewards and a $25 Ticketmaster Gift Card when you get concert tickets through AIR MILES Stage Pass. Follow our social channels for even more things to smile about.  Facebook: facebook.com/AirMilesCanada Instagram: instagram.com/airmiles_canada Twitter: twitter.com/AIRMILES


----------



## hdrolfe

Well that doesn't sound very exciting lol. I'll stick with Blue Friday and enjoy that


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Will be stopping on the way home from work Friday, and hoping everything I want is in stock! I think I can do about $120 for 460 AM. Thanks for the idea of granola bars for halloween treats! I'm just a little worried I may not actually be getting things we need for meals  lots of snacks though lol.



Me too,,"gee mom we have chips/granola bars/ice cream but what are we eating for dinner"?lol
I am going to get some Granola bars and donate them for the Thanksgiving food drive at my school. The Food Bank also provides lunches for kids at my school that don't have a lunch.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## osully

Omg totally my thought. Husband will be so mad at me if I only get AM promo items. However he will be super happy with me if I get the Chewy bars and Haagen Dazs!  Two Of his favourite late night snacks!

I’m kind of hoping they don’t have tons of stock of the things I would get so I can just get my needs. Haha


----------



## osully

Made one recipe so far from Miss Fresh - the vegetarian sushi bowls. Made 2 massive portions. I foolishly divided the recipe into 2 serving dishes and was stuffed afterwards! 

I did have a pizza dough package burst open (Brussels sprouts pizza that I’m going to make tonight) but they already answered my email saying they would credit me $20 for a future order


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Thinking outside the box. What about using them as Halloween treats to hand out? I usually give out two of the mini chocolate bars and some chips. A box of 100 mini bars is 16.99 (Rexall) they would work for 50 kids. 10 Boxes of Quaker bars $16.66 and you would have 50 bars to hand out.



this is a great idea! i also pick up great deals like this as food bank donations.


----------



## pigletto

Ok the list is done. I’ve got 440 airmiles for $89.94 plus I need a few other things without miles attached that are in the flyer. Not too shabby!


----------



## Disney Addicted

That September 8th thing... when I look at my spreadsheet, Friday, September 8, 2017 was a Sobey's Blue Friday.  Just like this Friday.  I wonder if next year, Friday, Sept 6, 2019 will be a Blue Friday as well then.

I vaguely remember something about smile booths... contests.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an offer to upgrade my BMO regular AM mastercard to the elite one, they'll waive the first year, get 500 AM bonus for upgrading if I spend $1000 by end of November (won't be a problem as I plan to buy my Disney tickets and book my room for May before the end of November). But then after that I have to pay $120 a year in fee? I'm not sure that's worth it... anyone? I know a few of you have it


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> The Quaker granola bars seem to be the best deal. Let me know if anyone sees a better one. $1.66 each and buy 10 get 100AM!


Hi Hon
I am getting some of the Liptons soup boxes
Buy 4x $2.49 each=$9.96=50 airmiles
so for maybe a food donation this is a good deal if you multiply it x2
19.92=100 airmiles

Your Granola Bars are still the best 
Buy 10x $1.66each=$16.60=100 airmiles

I think both are a great deal


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I seem to remember people posting on Facebook about their fav airmile reward or something??? Was last year Happy Any Day??
> It rings a bell,,,but I can't remember all the details,,,,we need the DUCK! Wait she's on a much deserved Holiday.
> Hugs Mel


*It was a big fat bupkus -- had to like and comment on a Facebook post OR post something on instagram OR Twitter with the phrase "happyday" or sumtin. There were maybe 50 winners ?? or no winners??  it was basically STUPID waste of time and those of us who set alarms to get up on a flippin Saturday morning so they didn't miss it ...*

*FROM ME last August:*
*


Donald - my hero said:



Cause i said i would do a screenshot for you social media avoiders ---totally understand! for me FB is as far as it goes and that started because i didn't have a Smart phone so i couldn't text the kids. They all have messenger on their phones so we can chat using that. Now that I've been on it since 2008 I'm rather addicted  I think it's a STUPID promo,  I won't be doing it because even though i AM on FB rarely are any of my posts are  "public" and you can only do ONE throughout the day or you'll be disqualified. A chance at one of TWENTY posts and there are already 419 comments on the FB post alone -started at 11

Click to expand...

*


Donald - my hero said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I seem to remember people posting on Facebook about their fav airmile reward or something??? Was last year Happy Any Day??
> It rings a bell,,,but I can't remember all the details,,,,we need the DUCK! Wait she's on a much deserved Holiday.
> Hugs Mel


*Yeah, we're on our mini-vacay and things are going ok. A few pictures from the train ride ...on the way up pouring rain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*Dorky selfie in the ponchos ..*

*



*
*Way back rain stopped but still foggy*
*






*


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I got an offer to upgrade my BMO regular AM mastercard to the elite one, they'll waive the first year, get 500 AM bonus for upgrading if I spend $1000 by end of November (won't be a problem as I plan to buy my Disney tickets and book my room for May before the end of November). But then after that I have to pay $120 a year in fee? I'm not sure that's worth it... anyone? I know a few of you have it



This will take a little calculating but I found I am ahead of the game paying the $120/year. Add up what you have used AM for on flights during a year. You save 15% off the top with the card. Take that saving# and divide by 95 x$10. 

Next you get 1AM for every $10 spent *everywhere* not just at Sobeys, Rexall etc. Go through your old CC statements and do a quick add of what the non Sobeys, Rexall etc would be. Change that into a $ amount like you did with the flights.

Finally, you get two free lounge passes per year = $50 more or less.

I think when you add up these three you have more than made back the $120 you will have to spend on the card. The card also gives you other travel related insurance products which I didn't get into.

This is the way I rationalize it.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> This will take a little calculating but I found I am ahead of the game paying the $120/year. Add up what you have used AM for on flights during a year. You save 15% off the top with the card. Take that saving# and divide by 95 x$10.
> 
> Next you get 1AM for every $10 spent *everywhere* not just at Sobeys, Rexall etc. Go through your old CC statements and do a quick add of what the non Sobeys, Rexall etc would be. Change that into a $ amount like you did with the flights.
> 
> Finally, you get two free lounge passes per year = $50 more or less.
> 
> I think when you add up these three you have more than made back the $120 you will have to spend on the card. The card also gives you other travel related insurance products which I didn't get into.
> 
> This is the way I rationalize it.



Thanks. I've never had a card with a fee before. I didn't realize the savings on flights. Given I want to book the flights to Orlando for May through AM that could be a savings. Even one set of flights per year would add up I think. Not sure the lounge passes would be worth it for us, but I'll check that out. I guess I have a year of no fee to decide if it's worth keeping at that point. I'll do that math though, thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> I got an offer to upgrade my BMO regular AM mastercard to the elite one, they'll waive the first year, get 500 AM bonus for upgrading if I spend $1000 by end of November (won't be a problem as I plan to buy my Disney tickets and book my room for May before the end of November). But then after that I have to pay $120 a year in fee? I'm not sure that's worth it... anyone? I know a few of you have it



Well, you will earn double miles every month ($10 per miles vs $20), so that is a good deal. Plus, you get 15% off miles for flights. We haven't been able to use the airport Lounge passes yet as we are always travelling with DD and MIL or others, and we aren't paying $27 US for them to come with us LOL

I charge everything to my card and typically earn 200-300 miles per month right there...


----------



## osully

Indigo.ca is just 1AM per $20 spent right now, however they are giving 10x the Plum points right now!


----------



## Silvermist999

Indigo gift cards are 15% off Sept6-19 at Real Canadian Superstore and Loblaws.  They can be used online as well.  Last year at this time they were 20% off. I always buy a few for Xmas gifts and teacher gifts.


----------



## alohamom

Not sure if this has been posted here yet but Rexall is giving 25 AirMiles if you sign up for their flu shot notification

https://www.rexall.ca/flushotemail


----------



## alohamom

Great pictures @Donald - my hero ! The ponchos selfie reminds me of WDW, but then again, everything does...


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Great pictures @Donald - my hero ! The ponchos selfie reminds me of WDW, but then again, everything does...



nothing like smiley poncho pictures! looks like a beautiful trip, @Donald - my hero


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone is after the Foodland Olivieri pasta/sauce $4.99 x 4 = 50 air miles, there's a $2 off printable coupon available online.

Foodland says 216-360 g sizes and the coupon is good for 216-250 g sizes.

The coupon is from SmartSource.ca.  I don't believe I can post a direct link as it turns out it will only let you print the coupon TWICE.  The 3rd time I went to print, I couldn't even find the coupon again.  Turns out I had to open a different brower to get that 3rd coupon.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sobey's still accepts manufacturer printable coupons right?  I remember last year someone posted a Marketplace frozen entree coupon and the Sobey's I went to accepted them.

Tastyrewards.ca has save $1 off your purchase of 2 Quaker dipps graola bars right now.  As well as .75 cents off Lay's wavy chips.


----------



## ottawamom

For those who shop at IGA. How long does it take for miles to post. I know they collect on a different cycle to Sobeys (IGA Mon-Sun). Should I expect them Thurs or Fri this week?


----------



## youngdeb12

ottawamom said:


> For those who shop at IGA. How long does it take for miles to post. I know they collect on a different cycle to Sobeys (IGA Mon-Sun). Should I expect them Thurs or Fri this week?



I don't shop there often, as we don't have one here in town, but I did shop there on the weekend when we were visiting the in-laws and the miles are just showing today.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks I'll look again.


----------



## kimbert

Just saw this message. Sounds like the "surprising collectors" must be the same underwhelming thing(s) as last year, but the merchandise rewards benefit could help anyone who is hoping to redeem for something special.


----------



## kimstang

You can buy as many offers on 1 product as you want at blue Friday right?
Ex. I could buy 20 granola bars and get 200AM?


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> For those who shop at IGA. How long does it take for miles to post. I know they collect on a different cycle to Sobeys (IGA Mon-Sun). Should I expect them Thurs or Fri this week?



They usually post the following week. Mine from last Friday just posted today. 



kimstang said:


> You can buy as many offers on 1 product as you want at blue Friday right?
> Ex. I could buy 20 granola bars and get 200AM?



Yes unless a limit is written on the offer.


----------



## pigletto

Are we all ready with our Blue Friday lists for tomorrow ? 

Question? Does anyone know if the bonus miles offers in the Sobey’s flyer are only one use ? For example it’s 20 bonus miles for 2 packages of Dempsters Bagels. If I buy 4 of them in the same transaction will I get 40 bonus miles?

I’m also thinking I should have a backup list of bonus mile items in case I get there and some items are sold out. I’m going at 9 am but my Sobey’s isn’t the greatest and I have visions of someone buying 100 boxes of granola bars before I can get any .

ETA) nevemind... I missed that the question has already been asked !


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> Omg totally my thought. Husband will be so mad at me if I only get AM promo items. However he will be super happy with me if I get the Chewy bars and *Haagen Dazs! * Two Of his favourite late night snacks!
> 
> I’m kind of hoping they don’t have tons of stock of the things I would get so I can just get my needs. Haha



Oh I didn't even see those!  ARGH thank you   *adds it to the list*  I hope that includes the "alcohol" flavours, my DH really enjoyed those!    So far I have a nice list built up...


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a list, but I can't shop until after work  so I just hope everything is in stock still! Otherwise I'll be scrambling. I will take the flyer with me, though I know they have them in store as well, just so I can keep track.


----------



## bababear_50

Let's Go Blue Friday!
Checking my list and getting my new running shoes ready.
My Sobeys is saying it is open at 7 am so if I get up early I might be able to get in and out before work.
--I am also worried there won't be any granola bars left by the time I get off work. I am looking for 20-30 boxes.
I have checked and I can not see that any of the products have limits? I could be wrong though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kimstang said:


> You can buy as many offers on 1 product as you want at blue Friday right?
> Ex. I could buy 20 granola bars and get 200AM?



Individual stores may put a limit on them in their store to allow everyone a chance at the deal. I know the one I shop at usually has limits when there are big AM involved.

Shoes are polished, car gassed up, shopping list ready, M/C to pay for it all (and knock of #2 of 3 purchases for Sept). I'm going to bed early (just kidding) so I can be up and out the door bright and early (for me anyway). Happy hunting everyone. Hope its a success for all of us.

Typed too soon, just decided to go to Foodland as well. Sobeys first then cross country to Foodland.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Individual stores may put a limit on them in their store to allow everyone a chance at the deal. I know the one I shop at usually has limits when there are big AM involved.
> 
> Shoes are polished, car gassed up, shopping list ready, M/C to pay for it all (and knock of #2 of 3 purchases for Sept). I'm going to bed early (just kidding) so I can be up and out the door bright and early (for me anyway). Happy hunting everyone. Hope its a success for all of us.
> 
> Typed too soon, just decided to go to Foodland as well. Sobeys first then cross country to Foodland.


Omy Gosh GAS!
I have picked up a nasty head cold and I was going to get some on the way home today but I was so exhausted I forgot,,,I just dragged myself out the door and got some,,thanks for the reminder. I think I scared the attendant as I had Nivea cream all over my face--Ahhhhhhhh the things we do for airmiles.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Are we all ready with our Blue Friday lists for tomorrow ?
> 
> Question? Does anyone know if the bonus miles offers in the Sobey’s flyer are only one use ? For example it’s 20 bonus miles for 2 packages of Dempsters Bagels. If I buy 4 of them in the same transaction will I get 40 bonus miles?
> 
> I’m also thinking I should have a backup list of bonus mile items in case I get there and some items are sold out. I’m going at 9 am but my Sobey’s isn’t the greatest and I have visions of someone buying 100 boxes of granola bars before I can get any .
> 
> ETA) nevemind... I missed that the question has already been asked !



Hi Hon
I ahhhhh work at a school and need 50 boxes lol lol. Sorry everyone but first come first serve,,usually I am very polite and nice but when it comes to airmiles,,,ah not so much,,at least that's what my sons say.lol
Hugs to you
Mel

lets see 50 boxes times 6 in a box = 300 granola bars,,sheesh I feel like Mort and the gatorade/pickle deals.
Maybe I should get 60 to be on the safe side?
BUT I will get 500 airmiles.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Omy Gosh GAS!
> I have picked up a nasty head cold and I was going to get some on the way home today but I was so exhausted I forgot,,,I just dragged myself out the door and got some,,thanks for the reminder. I think I scared the attendant as I had Nivea cream all over my face--Ahhhhhhhh the things we do for airmiles.lol
> Hugs Mel


OMG I am busting a gut laughing at this look.  I wonder if your Sobeys was open 24 hours if you would be in the store at 12:01 doing your shopping?  Hmmm
I am going to go at 8:00 and see what they have - I am hoping you aren't in Ajax and going to purchase all my chewy granola bars.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How much do i wish i could play Blue Friday?!?! I'm not even looking at the flyers or i'll be trying to figure out a way to convince the hubby that we need to drive 40 minutes to a 24 hr Foodland that might have the products still in stock by 9 pm *

*Nooo noo NOPE not gonna happen. Good luck to the rest of you, I can't wait to read the hunting reports!*


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> OMG I am busting a gut laughing at this look.  I wonder if your Sobeys was open 24 hours if you would be in the store at 12:01 doing your shopping?  Hmmm
> I am going to go at 8:00 and see what they have - I am hoping you aren't in Ajax and going to purchase all my chewy granola bars.



Yes I would be but my Sobeys that used to be 24 hrs is no longer ............ and I would have been there with bells on...so I will have to wait patiently in the parking lot,lol.
 It's ok Hon I'm in Mississauga.
Hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *How much do i wish i could play Blue Friday?!?! I'm not even looking at the flyers or i'll be trying to figure out a way to convince the hubby that we need to drive 40 minutes to a 24 hr Foodland that might have the products still in stock by 9 pm *
> 
> *Nooo noo NOPE not gonna happen. Good luck to the rest of you, I can't wait to read the hunting reports!*



Oh come on you have to give it a go Hon!
I could post the flyer for you?
I hope you are having fun and enjoying every minute of your holiday!
Now how do you know there is a Foodland 40 minutes away?...Hmmmm....you've been googling haven't you.lol.lol
They have "GoodNorth Ice Cream"
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh come on you have to give it a go Hon!
> I could post the flyer for you?
> I hope you are having fun and enjoying every minute of your holiday!
> Now how do you know there is a Foodland 40 minutes away?...Hmmmm....you've been googling haven't you.lol.lol
> They have "GoodNorth Ice Cream"
> Hugs to you
> Mel


*Silly girl --- not here, I'm talking about once we get home. There ain't no way we could take anything else home with us anyway, Porter is really strict with luggage (such tiny planes!!!!) We did hit up a Metro (one of the THREE they have up here, seriously) for food on the train since reviews warned us that the pickings on the train are pretty slim and then going to a Shell to gas up the rental car before we return it to the airport making that transaction #2 for the Mastercard offer.*

*When we picked up the train tickets there was a voucher for $10 of food from the "dining car" (uhm yeah that's a joke!) and we felt like kids at summer camp when we unloaded our haul at our seats  *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

For Blue Friday Shoppers, don't forget you can usually get a rain check for the item and bonus miles if they run out of stuff. (like granola bars...lol)


----------



## momof2gr8kids

For the mastercard bonus 500 am when you shop at 3 sponsors.... When I go online to see the sponsors it lists a bunch of different shells.  Does each individual Shell station count as a separate transaction?  Like could I just go from one to the other and put in 20 at each and be done with it?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> For Blue Friday Shoppers, don't forget you can usually get a rain check for the item and bonus miles if they run out of stuff. (like granola bars...lol)



We can? Nice! Good to know. I wont get there until tonight, the shelves could be bare.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We can? Nice! Good to know. I wont get there until tonight, the shelves could be bare.


I'm going to go back again tonight with my hubby in the hopes they are out to get a couple of rain checks.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Done!  Total $109.65 pretax and 680 miles plus another 6 base miles.  It actually says 6 instead of 5 on my receipt.  Don’t know why but that’s ok.

30 boxes Quaker = 300
8 pkgs soup = 100
4 chips = 40
3 cereals = 50
4 bagels = 40
3 hummus = 50
100 for $100

Those coupon links I posted yesterday?  Two different cashiers took them without comment.  Though they did scan the coupons with their eyes a few times.  So for every 10 boxes of Quaker bars I received $5 off! Instead of costing $16.60 per 10, I paid $11.60.

They also accepted two coupons towards the 4 chips.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I also picked up another 10 Quaker bars on my husband’s card as he needed 100 air miles to complete an offer (earn 350 miles get 175).  Total $11.60 earned 100 miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

I know it's all about Blue Friday here in Ontario but I am wondering about the Rexall spend $50 get 100 AM this Sunday, it seems aimed at "seniors" as it (plus 1 year CARP membership?) but I am assuming it will work for everyone. I also got a spend $50 get 50 AM load n go for my card and it seems to be good for a week (today to the 13th). So, hoping those will stack on Sunday. I'll have to check the flyer to see what we need but I can always use stuff from Rexall. 

Fingers still crossed there will be things in stock when I get to Sobeys tonight!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just did Blue Friday at Kanata Terry Fox and they actually had no air miles tags up and the checkout lady was completely unaware of the promo.  I got all of my items and points (because the are loaded by Sobeys Ontario) but I was surprised they had so few Quaker bars.  The hotdogs are also 3.99 not 2.99 and they refused to give me the rate in the flyer. They also informed me I can only use the 100AM coupon once which I know isn't true so I will head over to the Stittsvile location for my second shop. an I don't know what it is about this store and big promos.  They have one awesome lady usually on customer service but she wasn't there today.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> *Those coupon links I posted yesterday*?  Two different cashiers took them without comment.  Though they did scan the coupons with their eyes a few times.  So for every 10 boxes of Quaker bars I received $5 off! Instead of costing $16.60 per 10, I paid $11.60.
> 
> They also accepted two coupons towards the 4 chips.



Wait, what?  Did I miss this?  I thought I had read everything but don't remember this.  I'll have to go back and look cause I want that!  
TIA


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just returned from my second shop at Sobeys Stittsville.  I was going after soup and granola bars and cereal for the food bank.  They had signs up but little stock in all three items.  I bought all 12 less salt soups they had and 20 quakers which was a big chunk of what they had.  I guess granola bars were on sale yesterday but without the AMs so their stock got pretty reduced.

both stores I went to had plenty of Gatorade, ice cream, and hummus

And no issue using the 100AM coupon again


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Omy Gosh GAS!
> I have picked up a nasty head cold and I was going to get some on the way home today but I was so exhausted I forgot,,,I just dragged myself out the door and got some,,thanks for the reminder. I think I scared the attendant as I had Nivea cream all over my face--Ahhhhhhhh the things we do for airmiles.lol
> Hugs Mel



I read this earlier while in the Sobey's parking lot.  You gave me such a good laugh so early in the morning!  



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I ahhhhh work at a school and need 50 boxes lol lol. Sorry everyone but first come first serve,,usually I am very polite and nice but when it comes to airmiles,,,ah not so much,,at least that's what my sons say.lol
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> 
> lets see 50 boxes times 6 in a box = 300 granola bars,,sheesh I feel like Mort and the gatorade/pickle deals.
> Maybe I should get 60 to be on the safe side?
> BUT I will get 500 airmiles.



I caught myself calculating how much it would cost to spend $100 on just the granola bars.  To get 1,000 air miles.    Opps... 700 miles!!!  Not 1,000.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

getting the kid to school and then, heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's Airmiles earning time I go.... 

I am BACK!  
spent $315, earned 550 AM plus I got my 15 cents off a litre at Shell !  YAY

Now there is NO room in my house anywhere for any more food.  Freezer is full, fridge is full, pantry is packed...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Silly girl --- not here, I'm talking about once we get home. There ain't no way we could take anything else home with us anyway, Porter is really strict with luggage (such tiny planes!!!!) We did hit up a Metro (one of the THREE they have up here, seriously) for food on the train since reviews warned us that the pickings on the train are pretty slim and then going to a Shell to gas up the rental car before we return it to the airport making that transaction #2 for the Mastercard offer.*
> 
> *When we picked up the train tickets there was a voucher for $10 of food from the "dining car" (uhm yeah that's a joke!) and we felt like kids at summer camp when we unloaded our haul at our seats  *



That was the food you purchased at Metro for the train ride?  LOL  You guys seriously like your junk food!    My kids would love you.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Wait, what?  Did I miss this?  I thought I had read everything but don't remember this.  I'll have to go back and look cause I want that!
> TIA



Yes.  I couldn't post an actual link (had trouble for some reason) but gave the website address.   I found it on tastyrewards.ca.  You have to sign up to get the coupon.  I'm already a member as I always enter their contests as it is.

Tastyrewards also have .50 cents off Lay's chips (not the wavy ones).  I gave the Sobey's cashier 2 of those to apply towards the buy 4 Lay's get 40 miles and she accepted them as well.  Just checked - .75 cents off the Lay's wavy chips.  That might be a better deal.

I was at the Oshawa (Taunton Road) Sobey's location and they accepted them.

My friend went to Foodland (Newcastle) and they accepted them as well.

Huh.. I was debating printing 10 more quaker coupon's and using them at Foodland (Oshawa) to get 20 more boxes and 200 air miles.  Donate them to my kids' school.  But it looks like I was only allowed to print once.  It's greyed out and won't let me print again.  Yesterday I just kept running them off my printer as my printer acts like a color photocopier as well.  But I have no more to copy.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I also picked up another 10 Quaker bars on my husband’s card as he needed 100 air miles to complete an offer (earn 350 miles get 175).  Total $11.60 earned 100 miles.



Where are your coupons from???

My Sobeys had a stand of Quaker products with buy 5 get one free coupons on the side, one per customer. So I used one of those and a tastyrewards coupon.  The tastyrewards coupon  print limit seems to be one per account, limit restriction on coupon is one per customer.  Did you find others?

I spent $102 before tax, received 569 ams and then helped out my son with his miles, spent $34, received 135 ams. If I go out later I'll consider one more shop.  I bought items everyone has mentioned plus the Canadian Bothwell red wine cheese, expiry March 2019 which I'll likely use during Christmas.


----------



## pigletto

Well that couldn’t have been easier. I was in and out in 15 minutes and got everything I wanted. Spent $106.66 and earned 480 airmiles. Woohooo!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes.  I couldn't post an actual link (had trouble for some reason) but gave the website address.   I found it on tastyrewards.ca.  You have to sign up to get the coupon.  I'm already a member as I always enter their contests as it is.
> 
> Tastyrewards also have .50 cents off Lay's chips (not the wavy ones).  I gave the Sobey's cashier 2 of those to apply towards the buy 4 Lay's get 40 miles and she accepted them as well.  Just checked - .75 cents off the Lay's wavy chips.  That might be a better deal.
> 
> I was at the Oshawa (Taunton Road) Sobey's location and they accepted them.
> 
> My friend went to Foodland (Newcastle) and they accepted them as well.
> 
> Huh.. I was debating printing 10 more quaker coupon's and using them at Foodland (Oshawa) to get 20 more boxes and 200 air miles.  Donate them to my kids' school.  But it looks like I was only allowed to print once.  It's greyed out and won't let me print again.  Yesterday I just kept running them off my printer as my printer acts like a color photocopier as well.  But I have no more to copy.




Ahh, didn't see this, you already answered my question, thank you.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Where are your coupons from???
> 
> My Sobeys had a stand of Quaker products with buy 5 get one free coupons on the side, one per customer. So I used one of those and a tastyrewards coupon.  The tastyrewards coupon  print limit seems to be one per account, limit restriction on coupon is one per customer.  Did you find others?
> 
> I spent $102 before tax, received 569 ams and then helped out my son with his miles, spent $34, received 135 ams. If I go out later I'll consider one more shop.  I bought items everyone has mentioned plus the Canadian Bothwell red wine cheese, expiry March 2019 which I'll likely use during Christmas.



Last night I just did more on my printer rather than trying to get adobe to print another.  I had trouble with adobe.

I didn't realize until a few minutes ago, when I tried to print another, that it was limited to 1 print per person.

I wasn't even sure I could use them, but I showed them to two different cashiers and asked and was told yes.  As long as I was applying 1 coupon to 2 boxes.


----------



## juniorbugman

I finished my shop. The store was quiet at 8:00 in the morning so I was telling the staff who I came across that I was just shopping for the Blue Friday deals.  They were just putting up the blue air miles tags as I was shopping.  The Manager says she is shopping at the end of her shift today and I think I have the Bakery guy all set to start collecting Air Miles diligently so another air miles convertee.   My Sobeys had tons and tons and tons of the Quaker granola bars so I am all set for Halloween trick or treating.  I spent $117 and earned 575 air miles.  I don't save up my points for anything in particular so I cashed in my points so my shopping really only cost me 6.75 out of pocket.  Apparently I am off to Foodland this afternoon with my brother to see if we can spend $100 there as well.  I know there are items that I buy there that won't earn me bonus airmiles but they are only sold there so it will count towards the spend $100 deal.


----------



## isabellea

Drove 50 minutes to my closest Foodland in ON where I spent 325$ and got 940AM. Bought tons of Kellogg cereals, bagels, lipton soup and Hellman's mayo since those are the brands we buy anyway and my freezer was empty. I like promos like that when most products included are stuff I usually buy.  I did bust my grocery budget for this week and still have to go buy fruits and meat but once in a while it's not a big deal imo. 

The only thing that I bought that wouldn't buy normally are the Quakers bars (gave a few boxes to the food bank basket) and the fruit sticks (fresh pastries). Do you guys think I could freeze the pastries?


----------



## ottawamom

The Sobeys I usually shop at had non of the offers loaded into their computer system. I did my shop and it showed 5AM. They added them manually so all was good. Then I headed to Foodland and did as much as I could there. They don't carry all the products in the flyer (samll store). Over all I spent just over $200 and came away with 825AM plus I completed the last two transactions for my M/C offer. All in all a good day.

Isabellea, way to go. I wouldn't recommend freezing the pastries, they will be a little soggy when thawed. I find they are best eaten fresh.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> The Sobeys I usually shop at had non of the offers loaded into their computer system. I did my shop and it showed 5AM. They added them manually so all was good. Then I headed to Foodland and did as much as I could there. They don't carry all the products in the flyer (samll store). Over all I spent just over $200 and came away with 825AM plus I completed the last two transactions for my M/C offer. All in all a good day.
> 
> Isabellea, way to go. I wouldn't recommend freezing the pastries, they will be a little soggy when thawed. I find they are best eaten fresh.



Glad they added them in! Umm, you don't shop at my Barrhaven store do you? That would be a bit frustrating to me at the end of my day...


----------



## ottawamom

Yes it was Barrhaven. They were working on the problem (they had been at it all morning). They were well stocked with Blue Friday items but the freezer with the frozen fish was broken so no go on that one.

I finally got a Load and Go offer at Rexall. I've not had one since some time in June. I guess I'll shop Sunday and see what happens.


----------



## Silvermist999

Finished my shop 515 AM!  When I got there, there were quite a few people coming out of the store and also lining up at the registers who had jam packed carts with lots of Blue Friday items.  I had no idea there were so many AM collectors in my area. I managed to get everything on my list but found quantities pretty low in Quaker granola bars, Haagen Daz, Smart Ones and Lipton soup.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Yes it was Barrhaven. They were working on the problem (they had been at it all morning). They were well stocked with Blue Friday items but the freezer with the frozen fish was broken so no go on that one.
> 
> I finally got a Load and Go offer at Rexall. I've not had one since some time in June. I guess I'll shop Sunday and see what happens.



Hopefully they have it fixed when I get there then  and glad to hear they are well stocked! They were having an issue with their meat area last week when I stopped by there, a bunch of stuff on sale and there was nothing in the meat section! It was strange. I'm hoping for some prime chicken (only nuggets kiddo likes) and a few other things. Fingers crossed!

Got an email "Get 25 Air Miles Bonus Miles when you shop online at The Children's Place Sept 10 - 30, 2018".  That will be good timing for me, I earned some of their cash back things and was planning to get kiddo a snowsuit or boots from there, and possibly finish off his back to school/fall/winter clothes. Not sure of the details as the email won't open further on my phone.


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Sobey's still accepts manufacturer printable coupons right?  I remember last year someone posted a Marketplace frozen entree coupon and the Sobey's I went to accepted them.
> 
> Tastyrewards.ca has save $1 off your purchase of 2 Quaker dipps graola bars right now.  As well as .75 cents off Lay's wavy chips.


I tried to print these but my printer must not be working! 

Anyways my Sobeys acts like you’re a criminal if you try to use coupons. And they only allow one coupon of each kind. Even though the fine print says one coupon per product. Doesn’t say you can only use one coupon per transaction!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Well that couldn’t have been easier. I was in and out in 15 minutes and got everything I wanted. Spent $106.66 and earned 480 airmiles. Woohooo!


Yep same here - well twenty minutes because I was chatting with someone I knew.  Went before work, was quiet in tehre and everything in stock.  575AM for $114 spend!  My store was having issues with the lipton and knorr soup ringing up so they had to manually do the AM at the service desk.  At least they knew ahead of time and did it right then and there while I was ringing my stuff through at the til.


----------



## osully

Well - I’m hoping they have something we would use in stock when I go after work at 5pm or so at Terry Fox Kanata location!! 

Husband loves Haagen Dazs so that’s a must do - 3 of his flavours, 1 for me. We will finish our stash at the same time LOL. 

Was really hoping for granola bars. Oh well! Maybe?!


----------



## isabellea

The Foodland I went to (Vankleek Hill) had tons of Quakers bar all over the store plus I saw a few cases stashed on the side. Hopefully other stores did the same.


----------



## kerreyn

My daughter and I are going to Safeway at lunch - here's hoping there's lots left!

Also, just received this email coupon from Rexall (my L&G for this week is also sp$50,g50 - I'm a little bitter I didn't go earlier in the week),

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Sep7/Sept-7_COUPON-5050-ROC.pdf


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> My daughter and I are going to Safeway at lunch - here's hoping there's lots left!
> 
> Also, just received this email coupon from Rexall (my L&G for this week is also sp$50,g50 - I'm a little bitter I didn't go earlier in the week),
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Sep7/Sept-7_COUPON-5050-ROC.pdf



So can we use that, plus the spend $50 get 100, plus the L&G? Cause I'd be happy about that.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Last night I just did more on my printer rather than trying to get adobe to print another.  I had trouble with adobe.
> 
> I didn't realize until a few minutes ago, when I tried to print another, that it was limited to 1 print per person.
> 
> I wasn't even sure I could use them, but I showed them to two different cashiers and asked and was told yes.  As long as I was applying 1 coupon to 2 boxes.


I had trouble with the adobe printing it as well.  Now I can't get it cause it says I already received the coupon.  Oh well.  On a brighter note, I just received the Children's Place offer again of make a purchase get 25 AM.  Can be used once per day.  They have free shipping so its a win win.


----------



## Spotthecat

RAndom Shoppers/No Frills question...if I use my PC points to buy something that I have a load and go promotion on to get points, will I actually get the points since I didn't spend the cash to buy it?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I finally got a Load and Go offer at Rexall. I've not had one since some time in June. I guess I'll shop Sunday and see what happens.



Oh my gosh!  I checked and I finally have my Load + Go offers back as well.  I haven't shopped at Rexall since they stopped sending me then.  Thanks for mentioning this.



osully said:


> I tried to print these but my printer must not be working!
> 
> Anyways my Sobeys acts like you’re a criminal if you try to use coupons. And they only allow one coupon of each kind. Even though the fine print says one coupon per product. Doesn’t say you can only use one coupon per transaction!



That's too bad.  I have to admit I was surprised (and happy!) I was allowed to use them all.  I handed over 5 coupons for 10 quaker bars on my husband's card, and 15 coupons for 30 quaker bars on my card.  I thought they were going to say 1 only as well. 



tinkerone said:


> I had trouble with the adobe printing it as well.  Now I can't get it cause it says I already received the coupon.  Oh well.  On a brighter note, I just received the Children's Place offer again of make a purchase get 25 AM.  Can be used once per day.  They have free shipping so its a win win.



Ugh, that's a shame.  Do you live around me perhaps?  (Bowmanville).  I still have some if you, osully, or anyone else wants them.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Ugh, that's a shame.  Do you live around me perhaps?  (Bowmanville).  I still have some if you, osully, or anyone else wants them.


Thank you, I love the offer.  This group is THE BEST !  Having said that, I'm not close to Bowmanville so I'll again thank you and go back to crying in my corner  .  Kidding, I really would just be buying them for the AM's so its not a bad thing I didn't get the coupon to print.  Another great offer is just around the corner.

Again, thank you for the offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> RAndom Shoppers/No Frills question...if I use my PC points to buy something that I have a load and go promotion on to get points, will I actually get the points since I didn't spend the cash to buy it?



I'm afraid I don't understand.  PC Points work at Shoppers/No Frills/Loblaws..   but Load+Go is an Air Mile offer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Spotthecat said:


> RAndom Shoppers/No Frills question...if I use my PC points to buy something that I have a load and go promotion on to get points, will I actually get the points since I didn't spend the cash to buy it?


If you mean purchasing a single item....I'm not 100% sure but that should work.   Many times I've made purchases that included items with loaded offers and redeemed points as part of my payment.  Since my points were stolen I don't let them build up more that about 50K so I redeem every few weeks. 


I hit up my Sobeys around 1pm and the store was dead.  Got everything that I wanted and more....wasn't planning on buying any of the chicken from the front page but my DD thought it looked good and she needs freezer meals for uni.  Spent $142 and earned 671 plus an extra 14 for using my Amex.  I was trying to make two purchases of $100 each but bringing my DD along was not the best idea.  She distracts me and wants to get out of the store as fast as possible...even though she needs her own groceries for school and seems to dislike EVERYTHING I suggest.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand.  PC Points work at Shoppers/No Frills/Loblaws..   but Load+Go is an Air Mile offer.


It's not load & go....there are weekly offers that you have to load on the PC site.  If you rely on only the instore offers you earn next to nothing.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> So can we use that, plus the spend $50 get 100, plus the L&G? Cause I'd be happy about that.



In the past they would have all worked together if you can get them to scan the email. The other two are automatic (L&G and S$50G100AM). I'm not certain if it will still work (I think they have been working on their system). Only way to know is to try and see what happens. I'm going to give it a go. I will report back as soon as I've shopped on Sunday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh, so you mean I might be able to spend $50 and get the 100 miles from the flyer; 50 miles on the L+G; AND 50 miles from the coupon?

Great way to bring me back to you Rexall!!!


----------



## kimbert

I headed to the Sobeys store my husband works at (in Dartmouth, NS) at approx. 9:15 today and the store was pretty quiet. He told me that several of the Blue Friday items were not being recognized by the computers, so I reviewed my receipt carefully immediately after the shop. Only one item didn't work at the cash (the lysol wipes - we keep them as a backup cleaning option). So I went to the service desk before leaving, and received my 20 AM with little issue. I even warned a fellow shopper who had them in her cart to check if she needed to do the same, in case hers didn't work also - different scents).
My husband also said he (and other department managers at his store) felt a little taken by surprise by the Blue Friday items, so some items had not been well stocked ahead of time because of poor communication. Thankfully everything I wanted was available. But clearly here, and across Canada some stores are better informed and therefore can be better prepared!

My goal was to spend approx. 150 and receive 445 AM (Jumbo cereal, chewy bars, smart ones meals (trying these), hummus/dips, lysol wipes and the in-store-prepared fruit yogurts). However, I also decided to add in 10 Dipps for Halloween (thanks for the great suggestion, OttawaMom I think...) and a non-blue Friday cereal purchase which had 30 bonus points, and 3 MyOffers online loaded points deals.

My shopping included some stuff to prepare for my sisters arrival and stay with us for a week (yay) but amost everything I bought was on sale and/or had AM! I don't remember ever having such good AM ratios in the Atlantic flyer!!

Spent $182 before tax, netted 581 AM!!!!!!

Oh, and to the person above who was confused why their base miles was one higher than they expected (I think 6 instead of 5 for $100 spend?) it's likely you had spent an odd $19 earlier this week. Base points are awarded for every $20 spent from Sunday to Saturday. So if I spent $5 Mon, Tues, Wed, and then $25 Thurs, on the Thursday receipt I would get 2 AM. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimbert said:


> Oh, and to the person above who was confused why their base miles was one higher than they expected (I think 6 instead of 5 for $100 spend?) it's likely you had spent an odd $19 earlier this week. Base points are awarded for every $20 spent from Sunday to Saturday. So if I spent $5 Mon, Tues, Wed, and then $25 Thurs, on the Thursday receipt I would get 2 AM. Hope that makes sense!



Great shop!

That was me by the way.  Thank you.  I didn't realize the stores would add the under $20 shops up that way.  I always thought it was every $20 spent right then and there.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I am so pumped right now.  With all the pending miles owed to me, that should arrive by January at the latest, I'm only 950 short of 4 Universal Studio tickets and 4 Blue Man Group tickets.  With the 9 month expiry I can't order them until late January/early February at the earliest regardless.

I really hope the Shop the Block bonus is 2,000 again (or more) this November.  Hope STB happens this November!  As long as the ticket prices don't increase in Jan/Feb I'll be able to order the tickets!  

We have the airfare covered.  Just waiting for the dates to be released.  Oh, and for my husband to put in his vacation request for August 2019 now that he's technically within 1 year of his requested vacation time.  Yes, he had better get that sorted and approved before I book the flights.


----------



## juniorbugman

Well my Foodland shopping was a big bust for me.  They didn't have in half the items for the Blue Friday sales and no blue stickers on the items that were Blue Friday.  I spent $120 and only got 181 airmiles.   Now I am sure that I could have bought more of the granola bars but I didn't need anymore of those.  They didn't have any of the Bothwell cheese or the Melita coffee pods which was my big item to get me to the $100 required. I did spend enough to get the 100 bonus miles with the normal items that I can only get at that particular Foodland.  Plus my family will be happy because even though there wasn't any bonus airmiles I did buy 5 boxes of the Nestle frozen treats.


----------



## bababear_50

Have ya ever heard that saying Shop till ya Drop...I was out of bed at 6 am and at Sobeys--Spend $132.47 with tax=805 airmiles,,School donation

At noon I headed back to Sobeys for my own personal shop spend $155.47=692 airmiles
This is where I got a road block--NO Prime chicken and I needed 10 boxes.
Manager of Mississauga store refused to give any rain checks for 1 day only blue friday deals.
OK
So off to Milton Sobeys
spend $114.60 = 304 airmiles BUT no Blue Friday 100 airmiles,,,
so we do the pass me from one cashier to another to a supervisor ,,by this point there were 5 people refusing to leave the store until they get there 100 airmiles posted and many arguments over how many times the spend a $100 coupon get 100 airmiles could be used was going on.  Finally I was like I have 10 boxes of frozen chicken here so I started to write the supervisor's name on my receipt and she changed her mind and manually added the 100 airmiles to my card.I have never heard so much bad mouthing of a reward program as I heard at this store--really they all seem to hate airmiles.
Just a heads up Sobeys Milton has only a couple of Prime chicken nuggets left.
Just a note both of my Mississauga store receipts said *Blue Friday Offer*100 miles
Milton store did not.


I need some lunch and then I will decide if we are doing the granola bars for Halloween and go back out tonight.

A busy but productive day. 1901 airmiles
Hugs to all my airmile friends.
Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I had the same issue on the coupon - Terry Fox said no but I went to Stittsville and no prob.  Terry Fox was woefully unprepared for Blue Friday - they really seemed to have no clue - do they even look at their own flyers?


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone go to the Oakville Sobeys (Maple Grove)? I was wondering what type of Bothwell cheese they had and if they have any Prime chicken strips?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

For those saying that the stores were not stocked well.....
My DD is a manager at a grocery store.  I'm always giving her a hard time(jokingly) over things in her store that I need and the shelves are bare.  She has told me that that there is a very serious shipping problem.  Not enough trucks and drivers so they are constantly having trucks arrive days late therefore, a lot of empty shelves.  This is an issue with the companies that supply the stores.  She is very frustrated with the daily customer complaints....it's been going on for months with no end in sight.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone go to the Oakville Sobeys (Maple Grove)? I was wondering what type of Bothwell cheese they had and if they have any Prime chicken strips?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I was at Glen Abbey and there were tons of the chicken products.  I bought the stuffed ones and some wings.  I looked at the strips/nuggets and would say that there were not as many but still lots.   Didn't even look at the cheese but have bought that one in the past and they usually have lots....but not a big variety, maybe 4 kinds.

Glen Abbey tends to be better stocked in general than Maple Grove.  Also, MG staff are not too swift.

ETA:  that cheese....I've bought pepper jack, white cheddar and I recall a med cheddar.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> For those saying that the stores were not stocked well.....
> My DD is a manager at a grocery store.  I'm always giving her a hard time(jokingly) over things in her store that I need and the shelves are bare.  She has told me that that there is a very serious shipping problem.  Not enough trucks and drivers so they are constantly having trucks arrive days late therefore, a lot of empty shelves.  This is an issue with the companies that supply the stores.  She is very frustrated with the daily customer complaints....it's been going on for months with no end in sight.



Hugs to your daughter--it is a very difficult situation.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I was at Glen Abbey and there were tons of the chicken products.  I bought the stuffed ones and some wings.  I looked at the strips/nuggets and would say that there were not as many but still lots.   Didn't even look at the cheese but have bought that one in the past and they usually have lots....but not a big variety, maybe 4 kinds.
> 
> Glen Abbey tends to be better stocked in general than Maple Grove.  Also, MG staff are not too swift.
> 
> ETA:  that cheese....I've bought pepper jack, white cheddar and I recall a med cheddar.



Thanks Hon
I may go out in a little while and have a look.
Thanks for posting.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone go to the Oakville Sobeys (Maple Grove)? I was wondering what type of Bothwell cheese they had and if they have any Prime chicken strips?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



Just an idea - try giving them a call first, might save you time and gas!


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Safeway, spent $157.93, earned 741AM.  Better than last month!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hugs to your daughter--it is a very difficult situation.
> Hugs Mel


It is difficult, thanks.  I have told her that it sucks to be the boss and have to deal with people all day long.  I've been doing it for what feels like a million years


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> In the past they would have all worked together if you can get them to scan the email. The other two are automatic (L&G and S$50G100AM). I'm not certain if it will still work (I think they have been working on their system). Only way to know is to try and see what happens. I'm going to give it a go. I will report back as soon as I've shopped on Sunday.


Thanks. I do plan to try. They have a few things in sale we always need 

I stopped st Sobeys. Spent $132.17 about 20 of that was stuff with nonairmiles we needed. Got 526 airmiles and no issues with them showing on the receipt. I made the guy scan my card at the start so I could watch them. U am very happy though I had to improvise when the bothwell cheese we wanted wasn't there. And the big cereals weren't well marked so I didn't get them. We will be eating hot dogs and pepperoni for a while though  and only over budget by $12!


----------



## osully

I’m at Kanata Terry Fox and they have tons of every offer I wanted! They are restocking Quaker Chewy bars right now!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Spotthecat said:


> RAndom Shoppers/No Frills question...if I use my PC points to buy something that I have a load and go promotion on to get points, will I actually get the points since I didn't spend the cash to buy it?



Shoppers, no you don't get points for the part of the purchase paid with pcoptimum points. Never have been able to.

No Frills, yes you can earn points when you pay with points, however not 100% sure if you are thinking about this weekend's threshold spend offer, but it should work.


----------



## Spotthecat

Well I am pooped! Got a "call from one of my boys at school" (wink, wink), and then headed off to Sobeys, Shoppers and No Frills.
40 boxes of granola bars, plus ONE free (coupon buy 4 get 1 free, says 1 coupon per person, waaah!) 400 AM, 4 bags of chips 40AM, Mayo 30 AM, Bounty (have to give 3 x 3 kids to school) 50 AM, bagels 20AM + other misc = 132.32 shop before tax and 646 airmiles, woo! Also used my previously purchased gift cards and snuck in a 200$ gift card purchase for Disney for my cruise, nice.

Second transaction was for 142.97 (I'm sure I could have done 3, but those buggies aren't big enough and my freezer can't handle that much more right now), 12 boxes of Lipton chicken noudle soup (my kids would eat this every day if I let them), 150AM, cinnamon rolls 5 AM (mine!), 4 jumbo dogs 40 AM, 4 boxes of chicken burgers, 100AM+15L&G, 10 Smart ones for lunch next week for DHand I 50AM, croissants 10AM, total 480AM

Shoppers my moisturizer had a get a bunch of points for each 5$ spent, plus I had a coupon spent 75$ get 22500 points, total spend 160.05 (that darned bag), 56,900 PCpoints. Which my PC card will add a bunch of other points up to 13.5% back.

No Frills Iactually bought "meal food" and fruits and veggies, but they had their version of blue friday too, and were giving out 30,000 points, so I ended up getting another 32,900 points (plus whatever my credit card, plus the No Frills extra pts).

I'm exhausted but I "saved" money today.


----------



## marchingstar

my shop wasn’t nearly as good, but i got 420 miles on 155$. not too shabby!

plus, i resisted buying products i *know* we’ll never use just for the miles, so that feels like a win.


----------



## osully

Just had the best cashier at Sobeys Terry Fox Kanata! She asked for my AirMiles cars up front so she could make sure everything showed the bonus AM, and made sure that my 100 when Spend $100 coupon went through! Am going to send a compliment about her to the store manager!  How nice to have such a great Blue Friday experience! 

Spent $110 incl taxes and got 371AM. About $30 of stuff had no offers attached. But you know. Need eggs and milk and vegetables. Haha


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I was at Glen Abbey and there were tons of the chicken products.  I bought the stuffed ones and some wings.  I looked at the strips/nuggets and would say that there were not as many but still lots.   Didn't even look at the cheese but have bought that one in the past and they usually have lots....but not a big variety, maybe 4 kinds.
> 
> Glen Abbey tends to be better stocked in general than Maple Grove.  Also, MG staff are not too swift.
> 
> ETA:  that cheese....I've bought pepper jack, white cheddar and I recall a med cheddar.



I was at Glen Abbey too and couldn't find the cheese.  Where was it?  I looked in the specialty cheese area and in the regular cheese section and couldn't see it in either.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

osully said:


> I’m at Kanata Terry Fox and they have tons of every offer I wanted! They are restocking Quaker Chewy bars right now!



Glad to hear - it wasn't the case earlier today!


----------



## ottawamom

It's so uplifting to read all the positive shopping trips that people had this Blue Friday. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to take a second look at the Foodland flyer and headed out to Foodland. 

I was looking for the Lysol wipes and Palmolive dish soap and the Bothwell cheese.
Unfortunately this Foodland had a lovely picture of the products and advertised airmiles but they actually don't carry the product,,
They had 35 or 80 Lysol wipes,,no 50's.
Huge bottles of Palmolive dish soap,,no advertised sizes.
Only one kind of plain Bothwell cheese and it was wrong size.
They manager came out to speak to me and offered extra product in place of the airmiles.
I hope next time Foodland has more of what is advertised.
I still picked up a few things and spent $55.25 and got 213 airmiles.
I'm all shopped out now.
Tea and a fruit stick time.
Hugs Mel

My New grand total for my Airmiles Blue Friday = 2114 airmiles


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to take a second look at the Foodland flyer and headed out to Foodland.
> 
> I was looking for the Lysol wipes and Palmolive dish soap and the Bothwell cheese.
> Unfortunately this Foodland had a lovely picture of the products and advertised airmiles but they actually don't carry the product,,
> They had 35 or 80 Lysol wipes,,no 50's.
> Huge bottles of Palmolive dish soap,,no advertised sizes.
> Only one kind of plain Bothwell cheese and it was wrong size.
> They manager came out to speak to me and offered extra product in place of the airmiles.
> I hope next time Foodland has more of what is advertised.
> I still picked up a few things and spent $55.25 and got 213 airmiles.
> I'm all shopped out now.
> Tea and a fruit stick time.
> Hugs Mel



Sorry your trip to Foodland was not succesful. There was a sign above the flyer at my Foodland with a note saying that the Lysol wipes were the 80/pk not the 50-pk as advertised.


----------



## pigletto

My sister went out to run some errands tonight and asked me to come keep her company. We ended up at the plaza with the Sobey’s and I went in and got the Lay’s and 10 more boxes of granola bars. Another $38 spent, another 141 airmiles.... bringing today’s total to 621 miles . 
We have a trip in March but I was starting from scratch with airmiles. I doubt I can collect enough for a ticket before we go, so I’m leaving my preference as cash miles. I’ll use them for gas at Shell and sale items at Sobey’s and transfer the equivalent money into the vacation account.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> I was at Glen Abbey too and couldn't find the cheese.  Where was it?  I looked in the specialty cheese area and in the regular cheese section and couldn't see it in either.


I didn’t look for it today but in the past it was in the specialty cheese counter in the deli area.  It has always been in the very bottom left corner on the side where the meat area would be to your left. Since they usually only have 3-4 kinds it’s easily missed.

BTW....does your license plate say Damo?  If so I see you around town every so often.  Always meant to ask you but forget.


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> Sorry your trip to Foodland was not succesful. There was a sign above the flyer at my Foodland with a note saying that the Lysol wipes were the 80/pk not the 50-pk as advertised.



It's ok Hon
I just spotted the Lysol wipes and palmolive soap in the Rexall Flyer so I will pick up some this Sunday.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> My sister went out to run some errands tonight and asked me to come keep her company. We ended up at the plaza with the Sobey’s and I went in and got the Lay’s and 10 more boxes of granola bars. Another $38 spent, another 141 airmiles.... bringing today’s total to 621 miles .
> We have a trip in March but I was starting from scratch with airmiles. I doubt I can collect enough for a ticket before we go, so I’m leaving my preference as cash miles. I’ll use them for gas at Shell and sale items at Sobey’s and transfer the equivalent money into the vacation account.



This is a great idea Hon,,and 621 airmiles is not too shabby either! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> That was the food you purchased at Metro for the train ride?  LOL  You guys seriously like your junk food!    My kids would love you.


*Baahaahhaaa -- no, not quite that bad! Those were the treats we bought using the $10 credit that came attached to the train tickets (most of it came home with us, we're both too old for that much crap at once  ) THIS is the stuff we bought at Metro*
*



*
*Nah -- we weren't quite that bad, we bought the more "mature" lunchables *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Baahaahhaaa -- no, not quite that bad! Those were the treats we bought using the $10 credit that came attached to the train tickets (most of it came home with us, we're both too old for that much crap at once  ) THIS is the stuff we bought at Metro*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Nah -- we weren't quite that bad, we bought the more "mature" lunchables *



Hmmmm lunchables for adults--I like it,,,but the kids ones have Kit-Kat bars and just so all you parents know it the first thing your kids gobble up when they open their lunchable. 
Hope you are still having fun,,I loved your pictures of the waterfall.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I didn’t look for it today but in the past it was in the specialty cheese counter in the deli area.  It has always been in the very bottom left corner on the side where the meat area would be to your left. Since they usually only have 3-4 kinds it’s easily missed.
> 
> BTW....does your license plate say Damo?  If so I see you around town every so often.  Always meant to ask you but forget.



Wave next time(unless it's my husband!!!!!).


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm lunchables for adults--I like it,,,but the kids ones have Kit-Kat bars and just so all you parents know it the first thing your kids gobble up when they open their lunchable.
> Hope you are still having fun,,I loved your pictures of the waterfall.
> Hugs
> Mel


*We're already home -- such a short trip feels like i never really left. Came home with so many stories to tell but no-one to listen since our closest friends moved to Listowel!! Now i have so much to catch up on around here it might take me till the middle of next week, you've been a very busy bunch!!*


----------



## bababear_50

So I am stacking at Rexall
Sunday Sept 9
Load N Go spend $50 get 50 airmiles
Flyer spend $50 get 100 airmiles
Email offer spend $50 get 50 airmiles
Spend $ 50.00 get free CARP membership
--------------------------------
So total spend $50.00 get =200 airmiles
& a free 1 year CARP membership

Do you think they will also give the spend $30.00 get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon if I stack all of this?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *We're already home -- such a short trip feels like i never really left. Came home with so many stories to tell but no-one to listen since our closest friends moved to Listowel!! Now i have so much to catch up on around here it might take me till the middle of next week, you've been a very busy bunch!!*



Glad to have you home and just start typing away and share your stories with us,,we all go a little O/T Off Topic here.
Yep and you need to play catch up,,,Rexall is calling......
Missed you
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So I am stacking at Rexall
> Sunday Sept 9
> Load N Go spend $50 get 50 airmiles
> Flyer spend $50 get 100 airmiles
> Email offer spend $50 get 50 airmiles
> Spend $ 50.00 get free CARP membership
> --------------------------------
> So total spend $50.00 get =200 airmiles
> & a free 1 year CARP membership
> 
> Do you think they will also give the spend $30.00 get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon if I stack all of this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*WOW, I'm glad i took the time to read this post! That is an AMAZING deal in this ol' lady's mind (my kids are forever telling me how old i am so it must be true  ) I need to find the email coupon .. somewhere in this thread I'm hoping since my email is sitting at over 200 pieces to wade thru right now  I have the same LnG offer and the offer for the gift card is also there as the "you don't need to load this one" so I'm gonna say, YES spend $50 get 200 AM as well as a $10 gift card AND the free CARP membership.*


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm lunchables for adults--I like it,,,but the kids ones have Kit-Kat bars and just so all you parents know it the first thing your kids gobble up when they open their lunchable.
> Hope you are still having fun,,I loved your pictures of the waterfall.
> Hugs
> Mel



Funny, my kid won't eat the cracker ones but likes the ones with pizza, nuggets or hot dogs. However they have recently swapped out the rockets and fuzzy peaches for "real fruit snacks" so ... he's a little sad he doesn't get candy any more. He doesn't really like the fruit things so they come home.


----------



## cari12

Had to wait until after work to do Blue Friday but was pleasantly surprised that my Safeway was only out of one item that I wanted (the Drano buy 2 get 20 AM). Spent $103 and got 425 AM.


----------



## Dylemma1

I need to get better at chasing miles, I'm assuming the longer you do it the better you get. 
Mistakes..... I've made a few.....
1) I had a load n go offer for beans I think it was buy a can and get 5 miles, so I bought 10 cans ( we like beans) thinking I would get 50 miles and  I only got 5 air miles..... that was the first time I used load n go so I learned it's only for 1 item. 
2) I didn't purchase enough of a product, I didn't realize I had to purchase multiples.
3) I bought the wrong size
4) I forgot to use a coupon ( read below)

My Blue Friday experience....
Got up and  basically ran straight out of the house to drive to nearest Foodland  30 minutes away, left the house at 7:45
Bought most of the blue Friday items, cashed out then realized in the car I didn't get my miles for dish soap so went back in, they tell me I had the wrong size, (but the sign was in front of the wrong size so not entirely my fault), had them refund the incorrect ones and purchased correct size.... then halfway home I realized. I FORGOT TO USE THE COUPON FOR SPEND 100 GET 100, WTH!!!! It wouldn't have killed the check out girl to ask me "Hey do you have that coupon"........paper coupons are archaic, do we need to have paper coupons???..... I Spent $170 got 680 miles, (btw they only had 20 boxes of granola bars)....
 Anyhow I was so annoyed with myself I remembered there was a Sobey's on the way home so I went there and bought most of the same stuff and this time used I the coupon. Needless to say I now have way to many potato chips, cookies, chicken noodle soup and summer fresh dips in my house..... (btw they only had 10 boxes of granola bars.)... I"m going to give a lot of the items to the food drive, like the chicken noodle soup and the cookies and give the granola bars out for Halloween (as someone suggested).....This time I spent $182 and got 655 airmiles.
The good thing is I do learn from my mistakes 
Will this Blue Friday thing be ongoing for Ontario? This was my first time....


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW, I'm glad i took the time to read this post! That is an AMAZING deal in this ol' lady's mind (my kids are forever telling me how old i am so it must be true  ) I need to find the email coupon .. somewhere in this thread I'm hoping since my email is sitting at over 200 pieces to wade thru right now  I have the same LnG offer and the offer for the gift card is also there as the "you don't need to load this one" so I'm gonna say, YES spend $50 get 200 AM as well as a $10 gift card AND the free CARP membership.*


I will be stacking the $5 survey coupon too. Now I need to pick the right store for this attempt!

Just back from the trip and missed many bonus offers. I was able to shop 5 stores for the airmilesshop 1000 AM bonus offer. I missed the Blue Friday yesterday. Still have jet lag and was tired from first week of school work. Didn’t want to move my tired body to the 24/7 Foodland that’s 15-min ride away.

Congrats to all your successful AM hunting!! I would have to pick up the speed and won’t miss the Rexall deal this Sunday!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Dylemma1 said:


> I need to get better at chasing miles, I'm assuming the longer you do it the better you get.
> Mistakes..... I've made a few.....
> 1) I had a load n go offer for beans I think it was buy a can and get 5 miles, so I bought 10 cans ( we like beans) thinking I would get 50 miles and  I only got 5 air miles..... that was the first time I used load n go so I learned it's only for 1 item.
> 2) I didn't purchase enough of a product, I didn't realize I had to purchase multiples.
> 3) I bought the wrong size
> 4) I forgot to use a coupon ( read below)
> 
> My Blue Friday experience....
> Got up and  basically ran straight out of the house to drive to nearest Foodland  30 minutes away, left the house at 7:45
> Bought most of the blue Friday items, cashed out then realized in the car I didn't get my miles for dish soap so went back in, they tell me I had the wrong size, (but the sign was in front of the wrong size so not entirely my fault), had them refund the incorrect ones and purchased correct size.... then halfway home I realized. I FORGOT TO USE THE COUPON FOR SPEND 100 GET 100, WTH!!!! It wouldn't have killed the check out girl to ask me "Hey do you have that coupon"........paper coupons are archaic, do we need to have paper coupons???..... I Spent $170 got 680 miles, (btw they only had 20 boxes of granola bars)....
> Anyhow I was so annoyed with myself I remembered there was a Sobey's on the way home so I went there and bought most of the same stuff and this time used I the coupon. Needless to say I now have way to many potato chips, cookies, chicken noodle soup and summer fresh dips in my house..... (btw they only had 10 boxes of granola bars.)... I"m going to give a lot of the items to the food drive, like the chicken noodle soup and the cookies and give the granola bars out for Halloween (as someone suggested).....This time I spent $182 and got 655 airmiles.
> The good thing is I do learn from my mistakes
> Will this Blue Friday thing be ongoing for Ontario? This was my first time....



Yes, I've made those mistakes as well.  Have to watch those sizes!

When you stopped at the second Sobey's, you could have brought in your receipt from the first Sobey's and showed them the cashier forgot to apply the spend $100 get 100 air miles.  They would have "made it right" by adding them manually to your card.  Personally, I would keep the receipt in my wallet and stop in the first Sobey's I drive by next and ask for the air miles.  I have had to bring back to my receipts a few days, a week later or so, to get them to add missing miles manually in the past.

Many people were reporting they spent $200+ on one shop and automatically received 200 bonus miles.  Others were splitting their order into two $100+ shops and getting the 200 air miles that way (100 each shop).

Oh, something else I learned the hard way - never leave the store until you check over the receipt!   I drive 20 minutes to Sobey's and Rexall's.  Now I park myself and my grocery cart at the CS desk until I go over my receipt and make sure all the miles are there.


----------



## kimstang

Where can I find the $50 email coupon for Rexall spend $50 get 50 Airmiles? Thank you


----------



## Disney Addicted

kimstang said:


> Where can I find the $50 email coupon for Rexall spend $50 get 50 Airmiles? Thank you



Page 705 - post 14092 for the coupon.

The flyer has a $50 gets 100 air miles.

The $50 get $50 is a load and go offer.  I put the address below.  I don't recall if it needed a sign-up/registration...  I just plug in my air miles # and it shows me my Rexall offers.

https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> I need to get better at chasing miles, I'm assuming the longer you do it the better you get.
> Mistakes..... I've made a few.....
> 1) I had a load n go offer for beans I think it was buy a can and get 5 miles, so I bought 10 cans ( we like beans) thinking I would get 50 miles and  I only got 5 air miles..... that was the first time I used load n go so I learned it's only for 1 item.
> 2) I didn't purchase enough of a product, I didn't realize I had to purchase multiples.
> 3) I bought the wrong size
> 4) I forgot to use a coupon ( read below)
> 
> My Blue Friday experience....
> Got up and  basically ran straight out of the house to drive to nearest Foodland  30 minutes away, left the house at 7:45
> Bought most of the blue Friday items, cashed out then realized in the car I didn't get my miles for dish soap so went back in, they tell me I had the wrong size, (but the sign was in front of the wrong size so not entirely my fault), had them refund the incorrect ones and purchased correct size.... then halfway home I realized. I FORGOT TO USE THE COUPON FOR SPEND 100 GET 100, WTH!!!! It wouldn't have killed the check out girl to ask me "Hey do you have that coupon"........paper coupons are archaic, do we need to have paper coupons???..... I Spent $170 got 680 miles, (btw they only had 20 boxes of granola bars)....
> Anyhow I was so annoyed with myself I remembered there was a Sobey's on the way home so I went there and bought most of the same stuff and this time used I the coupon. Needless to say I now have way to many potato chips, cookies, chicken noodle soup and summer fresh dips in my house..... (btw they only had 10 boxes of granola bars.)... I"m going to give a lot of the items to the food drive, like the chicken noodle soup and the cookies and give the granola bars out for Halloween (as someone suggested).....This time I spent $182 and got 655 airmiles.
> The good thing is I do learn from my mistakes
> Will this Blue Friday thing be ongoing for Ontario? This was my first time....



That's me,,I have 4 cans of Habitant soup sitting in my cupboard and was so fed up last time I bought one and didn't get the *my offer bonus* that I tried airmiles chat. I come to find out that I have to buy 2 can to get the airmiles.It took me 5 tries but I finally got 10 airmiles for purchasing 2 can at the same time. I am finding the fine print in these promotions is super important. Hugs to you!
I think this was the second Blue Friday for us in Ontario and I hope they have more.
Airmiles sure does have some learning curves to it. Like *Disney Addicted* I too hang around the customer service desk after my purchase and review my receipt.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kimstang

Disney Addicted said:


> Page 705 - post 14092 for the coupon.
> 
> The flyer has a $50 gets 100 air miles.
> 
> The $50 get $50 is a load and go offer.  I put the address below.  I don't recall if it needed a sign-up/registration...  I just plug in my air miles # and it shows me my Rexall offers.
> 
> https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> My New grand total for my Airmiles Blue Friday = 2114 airmiles



 I think you win the prize this round!


----------



## Cinderella6174

Thankfully our Sobeys is 24hrs! Not as good as bababear_50 but spent $85 and got 294 AM. Realizing this morning I should have pushed to get $100 for the extra 100 AM but my DH might have killed me.
Silly question but the rexall offer, that's not just for seniors is it?


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Dylemma1   We have all made those mistakes.  One of the great things about this group(and there are many) are the stories shared of success and fail on the AM hunt, we all learn from each other.  I find that since I've gone tech with flyers, coupons etc I make more errors.  I used to have everything written out on paper and would have it laid out in a way that was logical to how I wanted to shop.  Yesterday I actually went back to that and still could have done better.  My problem yesterday was bringing my DD along.  She needs groceries for university and has no idea what she wants.  She just rushed and distracted me.  I'm pretty sure bringing spouses and children(even adult ones) has been discussed and the conclusion was DON'T DO IT.  Had my DD not been with me I would have been able to do two transactions of $100 and would have totally finished my shopping for this week.  Turned out that I spent around $140 and came home without my weekly staples....fruit, veg, milk etc.  I could have easily come up with that extra $60 and at least an extra 100 AM.

Here in Ontario we've only had one previous Blue Friday.  It was a year ago, also early September, but it was a very tiny one.  There might have been 5 items.  This was the first time that we had one like they get out west.  I hope it becomes a regular thing but once a month would be too much for me.

I too do not leave the store without checking my receipt.  I've caught many errors and customer service can fix it much faster and easier than having to go through AM directly.  Also, keep all receipts and even flyers until the miles are posted to your account.  Makes it easier later on if you have that documentation and need to send a missing miles request to AM.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just wanted to let everyone know the "Happy Any Day" discounted merchandise is up already.

The computer I'm saving for on my husband's card is discounted but we only have half the miles needed so far.  They discounted it another 1,820 since I redeemed for it last November on my card for my son's Christmas present.

Who knew Samsung would come out with a gorgeous shade of liliac on their phones?!  LOL  I love particular shades of purple.  I'm tempted to switch from Apple to Android just for a liliac colored phone.    But... I really want that computer.  PLus, again, not enough air miles yet.

Oh, I double-checked Disney, Universal and Blue Man Group tickets just-in-case... But no, like the Duck said, they are not discounted.


----------



## buyerbrad

I don't see the spend $50 get 100 in the Rexall flyer.


----------



## bababear_50

Cinderella6174 said:


> Thankfully our Sobeys is 24hrs! Not as good as bababear_50 but spent $85 and got 294 AM. Realizing this morning I should have pushed to get $100 for the extra 100 AM but my DH might have killed me.
> Silly question but the rexall offer, that's not just for seniors is it?



Hi Hon
Nope the Rexall offer is open to anyone,,if you want a CARP (Canadian Association Retired Person) card then you could get one however I think you have to be a certain age,,not sure what it is. It's just an added bonus for some. I think the regular one year membership with CARP is around 20.00.
http://www.carp.ca/living-well/
 plus Rexall just started offering a discount (I think 20%) to CARP members.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Cinderella6174 said:


> Thankfully our Sobeys is 24hrs! Not as good as bababear_50 but spent $85 and got 294 AM. Realizing this morning I should have pushed to get $100 for the extra 100 AM but my DH might have killed me.
> Silly question but the rexall offer, that's not just for seniors is it?



Rexall promo is not just for Seniors. The CARP part of it is but the $50 get 100AM is anyone.


----------



## Disney Addicted

buyerbrad said:


> I don't see the spend $50 get 100 in the Rexall flyer.



https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-september-7-to-13/single/2

PAGE 3


----------



## bababear_50

buyerbrad said:


> I don't see the spend $50 get 100 in the Rexall flyer.



Hi Hon
Have a look on the last page,,on the dark blue banner.(horizontal)
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1281592?page=9

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I think it's 50.  When I was looking at CARP to see what it was, I came across their webpage saying their members are 50+.


----------



## mab2012

Hi all, I'm trying to finish up the Air Miles Shops back-to-school promo this weekend.  I know, very last minute, you all had it done weeks ago, but I was away for most of August and this past week since we got back was crazy busy, so I'm just getting to it now.

I'm looking buying an item that's on pre-order and wouldn't ship for 5-6 weeks.  Does anyone know if the Air Miles posting would be back-dated to today when the item finally ships?  ie. Is it the date that I place the order that matters, or the date that the order is processed / shipped?

I'm not sure I'll chance it, but I'm curious anyway.


----------



## mab2012

Just saw this on the Air Miles site (note the fine print):


----------



## Dylemma1

I like reading about your stories.
Your tips have been invaluable. The tip about hanging around the customer service desk while you check your bill is a good one, I thought I was being smart by checking in the car (in the past I would check when I got home) but I like your idea better.
You guys rock!
Maybe next summer we can have a get together?


----------



## Tinkershelly

Thanks to you all for the tips, tricks, and encouragement.  We had our first Blue Friday here in Nova Scotia.  I went last night at about 9:30, armed with a list and the paper coupon spend $100 get 100 AM. The store was very well stocked with the big ticket items in multiple locations. I got everything on my list except for the Lipton soup, which they had preprinted rainchecks ready. I spent $123 pre-tax and collected 501 AM.  The spend $100 get 100AM coupon stacked with my personal offer of spend $85 get 25AM, which I didn't think would happen


----------



## Eveningsong

mab2012 said:


> Just saw this on the Air Miles site (note the fine print):
> 
> 
> View attachment 349292



Air Canada has flights on sale today only with air miles

*Flights within Canada*
*40% off for Onyx Collectors*
*20% off for Gold Collectors*
*15% off for Blue Collectors*
*Travel period between September 10, 2018 to December 19, 2018*

*Flights to the USA*
*40% off for Onyx Collectors*
*20% off for Gold Collectors*
*15% off for Blue Collectors*
*Travel period between September 10, 2018 to December 19, 2018*

Onyx from Ottawa to Orlando in December 2018
Round trip
Total reward miles 1740
Total taxes & fees $142.52


----------



## tinkerone

mab2012 said:


> Just saw this on the Air Miles site (note the fine print):
> 
> 
> View attachment 349292


I ordered a toaster on Thursday and it was 282 less miles today.  Did the online chat and they have credited me back those miles as a good will gesture.  I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So I am stacking at Rexall
> Sunday Sept 9
> Load N Go spend $50 get 50 airmiles
> Flyer spend $50 get 100 airmiles
> Email offer spend $50 get 50 airmiles
> Spend $ 50.00 get free CARP membership
> --------------------------------
> So total spend $50.00 get =200 airmiles
> & a free 1 year CARP membership
> 
> Do you think they will also give the spend $30.00 get a $10.00 Rexall gift coupon if I stack all of this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Do you still happen to have that email for the $50/50 AM's?  I must have deleted mine and would like to take it along.  Not sure if its postable?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's a direct link to the Rexall coupon. I'm planning on taking some time later this afternoon to go thru this thread and the online shopping one to try and catch up on things that I've let slide. I'll add the link to the first post as well since it's good for the entire week and can be used as many times as you're able to make a $50 transaction!*

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid September 7th - 13th*


*****ETA -- even if you're one of our active posters you should occasionally glance at the first post because i do my best to keep it up-to-date with the most current flyer links (other than this week, i'll rectify that soon!), any active coupons (including the Rexall $5.00 survey one), direct links for the sign up offers like Rexall LnG, Metro & Sobey's targeted offers. I've saved my own butt more than once when I'm out and need a coupon for Rexall!!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah I could have earned an additional 200 AM by breaking up the shopping into 3 trips (the cashiers/managers all refuse to scan the $100/100 coupon multiple times and override it)... but it is hard to write up a list of items for $100 when you are distracted by the realization of needing school snacks for the picky eater, surprise blue AM tags in the aisle, and a sense of haste, as the other moms start filling carts with granola bars, LOL

The reason I go in and out of the store and do these on separate transactions is because once, I had everything all arranged in the cart and on the belt, but then the ONLY cashier on duty started scanning it all together (before I put my re-usable bags at the end, so she was bagging in plastic, ARGH!) *and* there was a line forming behind me  so I didn't want to be THAT customer that angered customers, the manager and the cashier... because I know I have to shop there a lot!    And the other time I tried to get it all in my cart and break up the transactions, the manager got all huffy and told me, "you can only do the AirMiles promo ONCE! A! DAY!  you Airmiles people, you're worse than couponers!" and I wasn't about to start an argument, so now... I actually do the shopping in separate transactions.  

next time I swear I will do all my math first and color-code the shopping list so I know what to buy, in what order.  gotta be organized and NOT get distracted!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a pale pink throw blanket?  I'm looking for the plush type but one that doesn't shed.  I bought one at Costco but even after 5 washes it sheds worse than a cat.   The back up plan would be either white or grey.

We've tried...
Homesense
Marshalls
Home Outfitters
Walmart

I've also looked online at The Bay and they have very limited options(no pink but they white and grey) but they are all over $100.  This is for my DD to have at uni so I'm not inclined to spend that much.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a pale pink throw blanket?  I'm looking for the plush type but one that doesn't shed.  I bought one at Costco but even after 5 washes it sheds worse than a cat.   The back up plan would be either white or grey.
> 
> We've tried...
> Homesense
> Marshalls
> Home Outfitters
> Walmart
> 
> I've also looked online at The Bay and they have very limited options(no pink but they white and grey) but they are all over $100.  This is for my DD to have at uni so I'm not inclined to spend that much.


Maybe Bed Bath and Beyond ? You could check online. I got dd a teal coloured one there a few years back.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a pale pink throw blanket?  I'm looking for the plush type but one that doesn't shed.  I bought one at Costco but even after 5 washes it sheds worse than a cat.   The back up plan would be either white or grey.
> 
> We've tried...
> Homesense
> Marshalls
> Home Outfitters
> Walmart
> 
> I've also looked online at The Bay and they have very limited options(no pink but they white and grey) but they are all over $100.  This is for my DD to have at uni so I'm not inclined to spend that much.



Ikea?


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a pale pink throw blanket? I'm looking for the plush type but one that doesn't shed. I bought one at Costco but even after 5 washes it sheds worse than a cat. The back up plan would be either white or grey.
> 
> We've tried...
> Homesense
> Marshalls
> Home Outfitters
> Walmart
> 
> I've also looked online at The Bay and they have very limited options(no pink but they white and grey) but they are all over $100. This is for my DD to have at uni so I'm not inclined to spend that much.


Don't know if you sew but what about getting material at Fabricland and making one?  I know that they have the fleece material there.  YOu could even just get material and google how to make one with just cutting the fleece at the edges.


----------



## bababear_50

Pale pink throw blanket
Wayfair is now a airmiles shop maybe try there,,
they are pricey though.

https://www.wayfair.ca/
https://www.wayfair.ca/bed-bath/sb1...MIlKOlz6as3QIVDluGCh2YHQPTEAAYASAAEgItF_D_BwE

I know I picked one up at Giant Tiger a few weeks ago--it is grey though and washed up great.
https://www.gianttiger.com/search.do?query=throw+blanket&cx=0&sortby=bestSellersAscend&pp=15&page=1

Bed Bath Beyond
Shipping has been good for me.
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/sto...anket/3338147?categoryId=22161&skuId=62706919

Pier One Imports
https://www.pier1.ca/on/demandware.store/Sites-pier1_intl_ca-Site/en_CA/Search-Show?q=pink throw


Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

@dancin Disney style Simon's carries some really good quality merchandise. I shop there a lot at the Square One location. Hopefully this doesn't shed. 

https://www.simons.ca/en/decor/thro...6528!&ef_id=W5Q4BwAABIz2@v18:20180908205847:s


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> @dancin Disney style Simon's carries some really good quality merchandise. I shop there a lot at the Square One location. Hopefully this doesn't shed.
> 
> https://www.simons.ca/en/decor/thro...6528!&ef_id=W5Q4BwAABIz2@v18:20180908205847:s



I like that one and it is 100% polyester too.
Nice find Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

@Silvermist999 that one is great!

I would also suggest trying Structube (my new favorite decor place) Nothing pastel pink tho
https://www.structube.com/en/accessories/cushions-throws

Or Macys has a lot of choice
https://www.macys.com/shop/bed-bath/blankets-throws/Color_normal/Pink?id=29405

My daughter got one in the spring at Kohls


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Still trying to get caught up on e-mails, laundry & other important things before i tackle this thread in detail. One of the things i need to do is *try* for 2 more online shops for the secondary card --did 3 that needed to happen anyway so why not try for the full 5 right  -- got tired of staring at the screen and figured i would check for the exact time i needed to be done my shopping. I discovered a NEW term & condition added to that promo that's both interesting and confusing AKA standard operating for AM! N*
* Copied directly from the Airmilesshop page :*



*

LIMITED-TIME OFFER valid September 10 to September 30, 2018. Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you get one Mile through qualifying purchases made in a single transaction through airmilesshops.ca at the following online stores: Wealthsimple, Agoda.com, UGG, 23andMe, eHarmony, Ticketmaster, Wayfair, 1800 Flowers Canada, Photobook CA, Rentalcars.com, Coach Canada, TaylorMade, Eddie Bauer. Base Offer may vary for each participating online store. Click on “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles and to qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other AIR MILES Bonus Offers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.
*
*NOTE this starts the DAY AFTER the current promo ends so i think they jumped the gun on putting this up!*

*ETA there are now several rather odd stores IMHO ... e-harmony?!?!? If you want to use Photobook CA they are ALWAYS on Groupon which is also an AM shop stores*


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a pale pink throw blanket?  I'm looking for the plush type but one that doesn't shed.  I bought one at Costco but even after 5 washes it sheds worse than a cat.   The back up plan would be either white or grey.
> 
> We've tried...
> Homesense
> Marshalls
> Home Outfitters
> Walmart
> 
> I've also looked online at The Bay and they have very limited options(no pink but they white and grey) but they are all over $100.  This is for my DD to have at uni so I'm not inclined to spend that much.


Try Indigo.  They had really nice blankets there a few months ago in store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

WOW!!!!! You guys are amazing!!!!! Thank you for so many suggestions.  Right after I posted I heard the Wayfair commercial on the TV so I checked there and didn’t see anything that I thought she would like. I will check out that link though in case it’s something I didn’t see.  

This didn’t photograph well but there is the most gorgeous PINK sunset right now.....it must be a sign.


----------



## juniorbugman

Lovely photo - I was just trying to take the same type of photo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yeah I could have earned an additional 200 AM by breaking up the shopping into 3 trips (the cashiers/managers all refuse to scan the $100/100 coupon multiple times and override it)... but it is hard to write up a list of items for $100 when you are distracted by the realization of needing school snacks for the picky eater, surprise blue AM tags in the aisle, and a sense of haste, as the other moms start filling carts with granola bars, LOL
> 
> The reason I go in and out of the store and do these on separate transactions is because once, I had everything all arranged in the cart and on the belt, but then the ONLY cashier on duty started scanning it all together (before I put my re-usable bags at the end, so she was bagging in plastic, ARGH!) *and* there was a line forming behind me  so I didn't want to be THAT customer that angered customers, the manager and the cashier... because I know I have to shop there a lot!    A*nd the other time I tried to get it all in my cart and break up the transactions, the manager got all huffy and told me, "you can only do the AirMiles promo ONCE! A! DAY!  you Airmiles people, you're worse than couponers!*" and I wasn't about to start an argument, so now... I actually do the shopping in separate transactions.
> 
> next time I swear I will do all my math first and color-code the shopping list so I know what to buy, in what order.  gotta be organized and NOT get distracted!



The part I bolded... you're a better person than me.  Ohhh that would set me off!    I actually pulled out my cell phone at Foodland one day and phoned their CSR number and Air Miles to confirm I *could* use the promo more than once.  I was so mad.  Don't get between me and my air miles is all I can say.  

Seriously, it drives me nuts when Cashiers and Managers try to impose *their* rules instead of following what is set out in regards to Air Miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> LIMITED-TIME OFFER valid September 10 to September 30, 2018. Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you get one Mile through qualifying purchases made in a single transaction through airmilesshops.ca at the following online stores: Wealthsimple, Agoda.com, UGG, 23andMe, eHarmony, Ticketmaster, Wayfair, 1800 Flowers Canada, Photobook CA, Rentalcars.com, Coach Canada, TaylorMade, Eddie Bauer. Base Offer may vary for each participating online store. Click on “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles and to qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other AIR MILES Bonus Offers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.



Hmm... I guess they're trying to up sales at select stores.  I don't shop at any of those.  I'll have to remember to look this up on Monday in case more stores are added.  Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Hmm... I guess they're trying to up sales at select stores.  I don't shop at any of those.  I'll have to remember to look this up on Monday in case more stores are added.  Thanks!


*I'm pretty sure that they're all new stores. Just looking and some of the ones in the list aren't even on the site yet!*
*SO far i can't find Wealthsimple, UGG, 23andMe, eHarmony,*


----------



## isabellea

marcyleecorgan said:


> next time I swear I will do all my math first and color-code the shopping list so I know what to buy, in what order.  gotta be organized and NOT get distracted!



I like that idea!! After I saw my total (325$) I realized I should have done more than one transaction. Next time!


----------



## buyerbrad

Just returned from Rexall and was able to stack everything ... 
Got the $10 giftcard
Got the get 100 spend $50 from flyer
Got the get 50 spend $50 from coupon
Got the get 50 spend $50 from LnG
Used $5 off email coupon


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> Just returned from Rexall and was able to stack everything ...
> Got the $10 giftcard
> Got the get 100 spend $50 from flyer
> Got the get 50 spend $50 from coupon
> Got the get 50 spend $50 from LnG
> Used $5 off email coupon



Thank you, I was hoping someone would post.  I don't "need" anything except milk and eggs but too good an offer to bypass.


----------



## damo

buyerbrad said:


> Just returned from Rexall and was able to stack everything ...
> Got the $10 giftcard
> Got the get 100 spend $50 from flyer
> Got the get 50 spend $50 from coupon
> Got the get 50 spend $50 from LnG
> Used $5 off email coupon



Perfect...I am on my way!!!!


----------



## bgula

Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.


----------



## Dylemma1

Just got back from Rexall shop
For those who look for something to buy at Rexall I bought the PolySporin Pink Eye drops. They are really hard to find so when I see them I buy them as I usually end up giving then away to friends and family who get pink eye. It saves a trip to the Doctor.. who has time to go to the Dr???
There was a promo buy 3 polysporin products get 20 airmiles so I bought 2 Pink Eye 1 triple protection and a bottle of 80 extra strength advil (load n go)
It was $86 but I had a $10 off store coupon so $76 and I got 194 airmiles plus another $10 off store coupon.


----------



## bababear_50

This is the first time I've seen a link on the airmiles page to a Rexall Load N Go
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Home
click on the second dot.
Link takes you to your load n go --cool.
Hugs Mel

Just trying to muster up the energy to head out to Rexall,,wow what a temperature change eh?


----------



## osully

Well, I got my MissFresh delivery on Sept 3. I don't think I'm getting Miles for it so I will have to file a claim in January lol. 

One bag of pizza dough had burst open in transit so I emailed them. They gave me a $20 credit for a future order, and also said they would refund my credit card $45 and give me another credit of $45 as there was a back to school promo code I hadn't used. Weirdest thing is they told me they'd add a $45 credit to my account on Sept 5. It was there Sept 5 but I didn't want to order the next 2 weeks meals so I didn't order one. 

On Sept 6 I log in as I changed my mind and thought hey, I'll try it considering they are giving me $45 off again, and the credit was no longer there!  

And since others said their 500AM posted quick, I'm pretty sure now that means my miles are not coming!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just finished at Rexall’s.

I received the spend $50 get 100 flyer
spend $50 get 50 coupon
spend $50 get 50 L+G.

 Plus a Aveneeo Load+Go 10 miles and flyer nuts 6.

She also gave me the $10 off coupon.


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Well, I got my MissFresh delivery on Sept 3. I don't think I'm getting Miles for it so I will have to file a claim in January lol.
> 
> One bag of pizza dough had burst open in transit so I emailed them. They gave me a $20 credit for a future order, and also said they would refund my credit card $45 and give me another credit of $45 as there was a back to school promo code I hadn't used. Weirdest thing is they told me they'd add a $45 credit to my account on Sept 5. It was there Sept 5 but I didn't want to order the next 2 weeks meals so I didn't order one.
> 
> On Sept 6 I log in as I changed my mind and thought hey, I'll try it considering they are giving me $45 off again, and the credit was no longer there!
> 
> And since others said their 500AM posted quick, I'm pretty sure now that means my miles are not coming!



Hi Hon
I think you are trying to give their service and products an honest try so I would email them and ask where did the 45.00 credit go and see what they say. Hopefully you get your airmiles for this ,,fingers and toes crossed.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Hey there my Air Miles compadres!

I was just thinking about the "shop The Block" promo that has happened in the past and will probably be happening soon (fingers crossed)

The last couple of times there has been a use AM cash as one of the possible "shops". 

My question to you guys is, based on the history of the promotion, do you think this will be one again? 

My guess is yes BUT I am asking because I keep all my miles locked to Dream but I think I am going to change it to Cash just in case. 

That way all my Sobeys Blue Friday miles should post to cash and will have enough to redeem for one of the STB shops.

DO you guys think I am jumping the gun? Looking for educated guesses LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

Just back from Rexall. Got 212 AM for $63.70 that should have been less because she charged me twice for an item. I have a migraine so wasn't paying as much attention as I should have. At least I found the tylenol and motrin that are on sale even though they were not marked on the shelf. I should have gone to the newer Rexall by freshco but its further and my head hurts.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I just finished at Rexall’s.
> 
> I received the spend $50 get 100 flyer
> spend $50 get 50 coupon
> spend $50 get 50 L+G.
> 
> Plus a Aveneeo Load+Go 10 miles and flyer nuts 6.
> 
> She also gave me the $10 off coupon.



Well done Hon
I have been fighting 3 different skin issues(diseases) (Atopic Eczema,Psoriasis and a rare form of another eczema) these past 2-3 years and finally I think I have found something that I can use that is not going to make the situation worse.(Good old fashioned Nivea cream seems to be helping and not irritating),,it's kind of nice to buy a beauty product for myself again. If it goes as cold as the Farmers Almanac is saying this winter my Dermatologist says people with skin issues are going to be effected big time. Years ago I used to be a big Aveeno user but just can;t use it anymore.
I'm glad you were able to stack all the specials.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Just back from Rexall. Got 212 AM for $63.70 that should have been less because she charged me twice for an item. I have a migraine so wasn't paying as much attention as I should have. At least I found the tylenol and motrin that are on sale even though they were not marked on the shelf. I should have gone to the newer Rexall by freshco but its further and my head hurts.



Sending calming and healing Hugs Hon
~~~~~~~~~~~~Hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Hey there my Air Miles compadres!
> 
> I was just thinking about the "shop The Block" promo that has happened in the past and will probably be happening soon (fingers crossed)
> 
> The last couple of times there has been a use AM cash as one of the possible "shops".
> 
> My question to you guys is, based on the history of the promotion, do you think this will be one again?
> 
> My guess is yes BUT I am asking because I keep all my miles locked to Dream but I think I am going to change it to Cash just in case.
> 
> That way all my Sobeys Blue Friday miles should post to cash and will have enough to redeem for one of the STB shops.
> 
> DO you guys think I am jumping the gun? Looking for educated guesses LOL



Hi Hon
My uneducated guess,,lol
A few weeks ago I switched out to cash until I had a little over 600 cash airmiles just for the shop the block promos. I think they will have some.
I'm back to Dream miles now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> My uneducated guess,,lol



Okay, so I guess I am getting the hang of this AM thing then hahaha


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just trying to muster up the energy to head out to Rexall,,wow what a temperature change eh?



I was at an outdoor BBQ last night. I had a hoodie on and thought I was OK but when I got home it took me until 3:00am to warm up.


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.


I don't remember seeing a post about that however I can tell you there is no such thing with the BMO World Elite card as spend X and don't get charged the fee.  There is on the *U.S*. BMO Mastercard, spend $1000 per year and there will be no yearly fee.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## hdrolfe

It has been quite the temperature shift here (Ottawa) but this is they type of weather I normally like. Except that when the temp changes so suddenly I end up with a migraine of course. Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy and cold (14!), I wonder if kiddo will agree to wear pants to school. And if the ones I bought him actually fit lol. He refuses to try things on.


----------



## hdrolfe

bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.



Was it me? I was asking about the card because I got an offer to upgrade my regular one to the elite with no annual fee for the first year. I still haven't decided what to do but have until the end of October I believe so we'll see.


----------



## ottawamom

bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.



The US$ BMO M/C has a condition that if you spend over $1000US on your card in a calendar year that you will not pay the annual fee for the next year. I wasn't aware of such a condition on the BMO World Elite card. If it exists I'd love to know about it too. I'm always up for a challenge to save money.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Rexall myself.  Everything stacked for me however the cashier was surprised at my email offer for the 50 AM.  Spent $58.41 and received 224 AM's.  

I received the $10 gift card however when I asked about the CARP membership she told me I just needed to go online.  They used to give out cards but now they don't.  Anyone have any idea what I do, where I go for this?  I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't question it much while there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you, I was hoping someone would post.  I don't "need" anything except milk and eggs but too good an offer to bypass.


I’m in the same boat.  Trying to figure out what I need....going to start with grocery items and go from there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.


I don’t recall a conversation about what you mentioned but there was some discussion about justifying the annual fee.  It went basically....you get X,Y and Z as perks therefore the card is free.  Whom ever said it actually uses the perks so to him/her it’s free.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Rexall myself.  Everything stacked for me however the cashier was surprised at my email offer for the 50 AM.  Spent $58.41 and received 224 AM's.
> 
> I received the $10 gift card however when I asked about the CARP membership she told me I just needed to go online.  They used to give out cards but now they don't.  Anyone have any idea what I do, where I go for this?  I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't question it much while there.



Hi Hon
Edited 
Never mind it won't let me do it--sorry Hon

I googled
try
http://www.carp.ca/member-benefits/rexall/
see the little thingy that says claim this benefit?
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I surprised myself in that I ended up doing two $50.00 Rexall shops. 
I think it had to do with the fact that  "I would have given anything for a NeoCitran last night",,
,,,never again do I want to be caught short. 
I had three Load N Go offers:
Tylenol cold and sinus ez tabs buy 1 box of 20's get 6 airmiles,,HydraSense nasal mist buy 1 get 12 airmiles,NeoCitran Cold and Sinus Buy 1 box get 10 airmiles ,,,,good timing as I have a sinus head cold. I just checked and they did disappear from my Load N Go account,,which is something new.
I felt the Palmolive Dish soap was a good deal buy 2/$5.00,,good size bottles. Lysol wipes $4.99 is the the cheapest I've seen but hey I needed them so I picked up 2 canisters. Sensodyne toothpaste was on sale 3.99 --again I needed some.
It was a good shop.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Rexall myself.  Everything stacked for me however the cashier was surprised at my email offer for the 50 AM.  Spent $58.41 and received 224 AM's.
> 
> I received the $10 gift card however when I asked about the CARP membership she told me I just needed to go online.  They used to give out cards but now they don't.  Anyone have any idea what I do, where I go for this?  I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't question it much while there.




Ok try here
Hugs Mel
http://www.carp.ca/rexall50/
Join today or call 1.833.211.2277.


Edited:
I am trying to join too!!!
Where do I find a voucher code?????


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Edited
> Never mind it won't let me do it--sorry Hon
> 
> I googled
> try
> http://www.carp.ca/member-benefits/rexall/
> see the little thingy that says claim this benefit?
> Hugs Mel


Thanks but that is a circle.  It leads me back to signing up for a cost of $19.95 which I can do without.  I think that link has to do with getting discounts today and not about getting the free CARP membership but I could be wrong.  I'm curious to see if anyone else got the offer in another form.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok try here
> Hugs Mel
> http://www.carp.ca/rexall50/
> 
> Edited
> Where do I find a voucher code?????


Thanks again.  Sigh......this one wants an voucher code.  I don't have a voucher code (she silently cries, lol).  I think I'll just not worry about it cause I really think they should have provided me with something, which we know they didn't.  
Thank you so much for your help with this though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Rexall myself.  Everything stacked for me however the cashier was surprised at my email offer for the 50 AM.  Spent $58.41 and received 224 AM's.
> 
> I received the $10 gift card however when I asked about the CARP membership she told me I just needed to go online.  They used to give out cards but now they don't.  Anyone have any idea what I do, where I go for this?  I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't question it much while there.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Edited
> Never mind it won't let me do it--sorry Hon
> 
> I googled
> try
> http://www.carp.ca/member-benefits/rexall/
> see the little thingy that says claim this benefit?
> Hugs Mel


*Ok so if anyone can actually make this work without needing to enter payment info I'd love to hear HOW?!?!*

*ETA i see you can't figure it out either  I've tried every "code-ish" thing on the receipt and none of them work *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok so if anyone can actually make this work without needing to enter payment info I'd love to hear HOW?!?!*
> 
> *ETA i see you can't figure it out either  I've tried every "code-ish" thing on the receipt and none of them work *


I just called the store and they put me on hold to check.  The clerk came back and said sorry and provided me with a code.  She said I was not the only person she told this to today.  I repeated the number and thanked her.  Went into the link bababear provided and keyed in the code.  Wouldn't it be really easy if it worked?  Nope, it says the code is incorrect or has been used before.  I give up.
I think I'll just call their head office tomorrow and see what they can do.  I'm done for today.  
Thanks all.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just did a Rexall run.  Why do I always get to about $8-10 short of the minimum and don’t really need anything else????  I opted to toss in a couple of packages of TP that are small so DD can take them to school as needed.  If I had been interested in snack food...they had tons that had the reduced tags on them. The Nosh cookies that I love were on sale for $1.99 but I’ve already got 3 boxes at home from the last time I was a little short.

Oh well, I still made the $50....$50.21 actually and 213 miles plus an extra 5 from my Amex.  It’s been a great week.  Now PLEASE no one tempt me with anymore great offers for the next two weeks.


----------



## bababear_50

So I called my Rexall and she said sorry i should have given you a voucher so I have to go back with my receipt
OR like Tinkerone I will call tomorrow.


Hugs Mel.


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Hey there my Air Miles compadres!
> 
> I was just thinking about the "shop The Block" promo that has happened in the past and will probably be happening soon (fingers crossed)
> 
> The last couple of times there has been a use AM cash as one of the possible "shops".
> 
> My question to you guys is, based on the history of the promotion, do you think this will be one again?
> 
> My guess is yes BUT I am asking because I keep all my miles locked to Dream but I think I am going to change it to Cash just in case.
> 
> That way all my Sobeys Blue Friday miles should post to cash and will have enough to redeem for one of the STB shops.
> 
> DO you guys think I am jumping the gun? Looking for educated guesses LOL



Yep I agree with everyone who has said it’s probably a good idea to have a couple hundred cash miles just in case.  

how your points credit depends on what you’ve set your account preference to the day before you shop though, not the day the miles post. so your blue friday ones will still post as dream miles, because that was your preference on friday. it can be a sucky system!


----------



## marchingstar

Home from Rexall. My Load and Go and coupon wouldn't combine, unfortunately. It seems like there's such variation between what works for all of us at Rexall! But I spent 54$, earned 152 miles. Could have been better, but still a decent earn.

Between this shop and Blue Friday, I've used my MC at 2 of the 3 places needed for the 500 mile bonus, so overall things are looking pretty good miles-wise!

As a question: anyone know what the relationship is between rexall and well.ca? I order from well.ca all the time, and it seems like maybe they're partner companies? I would love it if well.ca got added to airmilesshops.ca.


----------



## juniorbugman

I too have no code so I have called the store and they are going to check into it and call me back.  Hopefully they don't ask me to come back now and pick up some voucher because I walked over and I'm not walking back today.  Fingers crossed she finds something.
Oh and I spent 65.19 and got 211 air miles.


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> Yep I agree with everyone who has said it’s probably a good idea to have a couple hundred cash miles just in case.
> 
> how your points credit depends on what you’ve set your account preference to the day before you shop though, not the day the miles post. so your blue friday ones will still post as dream miles, because that was your preference on friday. it can be a sucky system!



Sheesh! I guess I am still a rookie!!!! thanks for the reminder


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Sheesh! I guess I am still a rookie!!!! thanks for the reminder



lol I think we're all always learning. That's why it's so nice to have this community--together, we might one day understand all of the complicated rules they set!


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> lol I think we're all always learning. That's why it's so nice to have this community--together, we might one day understand all of the complicated rules they set!



Exactly! I would have 9 Air Miles if it were not these boards and all of you!


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Sheesh! I guess I am still a rookie!!!! thanks for the reminder



My *Rookie* move is to do it the night before shopping at Rexall because it switches over at 3 am or something the next morning and Rexall always posts within 24 hrs and then as soon as I see the Post I switch back to Dreams. Hope that makes sense.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Home from Rexall. My Load and Go and coupon wouldn't combine, unfortunately. It seems like there's such variation between what works for all of us at Rexall! But I spent 54$, earned 152 miles. Could have been better, but still a decent earn.
> 
> Between this shop and Blue Friday, I've used my MC at 2 of the 3 places needed for the 500 mile bonus, so overall things are looking pretty good miles-wise!
> 
> As a question: anyone know what the relationship is between rexall and well.ca? I order from well.ca all the time, and it seems like maybe they're partner companies? I would love it if well.ca got added to airmilesshops.ca.



Hi
I would go to airmiles chat or call and inquire politely about the Load N go airmiles,
My products from Load N Go are actually now printing right on the receipt too,,this is a first.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I need a Mcdonalds hot tea
Soooooooooooooo I'm driving back to Rexall.
Inquiring minds want to see what this voucher looks like.
Plus I didn't get my two $10.00 store coupons.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I need a Mcdonalds hot tea
> Soooooooooooooo I'm driving back to Rexall.
> Inquiring minds want to see what this voucher looks like.
> Plus I didn't get my two $10.00 store coupons.
> Hugs Mel


Hope you score better than I did.  I was really hoping to try the CARP.


----------



## juniorbugman

I received a call from Rexall and she said I didn't get the CARP voucher coupon because I had only spent 49.21 before tax because I had spent 15.98 on Glucerna which is a adult meal replacement  and it shouldn't count for your purchase.  I said but I did get all the bonus points for spending $50.00 and if somebody had told me I was short I would have spent the extra money and bought something to make up the difference. I just reread the ad the $10 coupon was for spending $30 not $50. She is going to leave my info for the Manager to look into tomorrow as I said I wasn't walking back today to have them redo my bill (not that I think would have made a difference reading all the comments above).  We will see what happens.  After the last airmiles debacle where the air miles coupon said spend $25 and get 50 airmiles but Rexall had it as spend $30 and get 50 and today's issue it may be my last time of making the effort to walk to Rexall for puchases.   I don't shop Rexall except for these special deals plus I wanted the CARP membership.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I am back 
Yes they give you a Voucher.
It say on the back to either fill in and mail or go online to CARP.ca/Rexall50
I asked for an extra one as I made 2 $50 purchases,,and they gave me two.
Tinkerone I will send you the Code via PM (private Message) and you can try it if you want.
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Yes they give you a Voucher.
> It say on the back to either fill in and mail or go online to CARP.ca/Rexall50


Did they just have them at the cash or did they have to reprint something to get it?
Just wondering if I should get somebody to drive me back to the store and ask them for one?


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Did they just have them at the cash or did they have to reprint something to get it?
> Just wondering if I should get somebody to drive me back to the store and ask them for one?



Hi Hon
I know I can get another one so I am sending you my code via PM Private message.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now for some Pantry re organizing
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> My *Rookie* move is to do it the night before shopping at Rexall because it switches over at 3 am or something the next morning and Rexall always posts within 24 hrs and then as soon as I see the Post I switch back to Dreams. Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs Mel



Sounds like a pro plan to me! Thanks for the strategy, this sounds perfect.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I would go to airmiles chat or call and inquire politely about the Load N go airmiles,
> My products from Load N Go are actually now printing right on the receipt too,,this is a first.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Good idea  I think it’s that the coupon didn’t work (so the fine print that says it won’t combine with load and go offers somehow applied). But maybe if I’m feeling feisty and have some spare time this week I’ll do a chat.


----------



## AngelDisney

Just shopped at Rexall. Spent $53.07. Got 228 AM. The cashier looked at my receipt and wondered how it’s possible to get all these airmiles. She almost gave me the $10 coupon twice, but I told her I got it already.

I have accumulated just over 400 cash miles for the possible upcoming Shop the Block offers that may require the use of cash miles. With Rexall, it’s easy to switch to cash reward and do a shop there right away to get a quick load of cash miles since Rexall posts the next day.


----------



## damo

osully said:


> Well, I got my MissFresh delivery on Sept 3. I don't think I'm getting Miles for it so I will have to file a claim in January lol.
> 
> One bag of pizza dough had burst open in transit so I emailed them. They gave me a $20 credit for a future order, and also said they would refund my credit card $45 and give me another credit of $45 as there was a back to school promo code I hadn't used. Weirdest thing is they told me they'd add a $45 credit to my account on Sept 5. It was there Sept 5 but I didn't want to order the next 2 weeks meals so I didn't order one.
> 
> On Sept 6 I log in as I changed my mind and thought hey, I'll try it considering they are giving me $45 off again, and the credit was no longer there!
> 
> And since others said their 500AM posted quick, I'm pretty sure now that means my miles are not coming!



Didn't someone say it was an either or?  500 AM or the credit?  I thought I read that somewhere but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ok, I phoned Rexall just after 5 pm about CARP but then dinner was ready and I had a Scouts meeting at 6:30.  I'm finally home and the rest of the house is settled down so I can comment.

I got the impression (from the cashier I spoke with over the phone) that the code was the same for anyone.  I don't know for sure.  I just tried it and it WORKED.

If anyone else would like to try it, let me know and I'll send it to you.

ADDING:  Hmm.. this is interesting.  It let me sign up and removed the $20 fee but when I go into "mycarp" to update preferences and stuff, under "membership status" it says in a big green block "CARP Supporter".  Not "CARP Member" which is greyed out, along with "CARP Health 360" and "CARP Donor".  So.. do I not have a CARP membership with the Rexall code?  Hmm..


----------



## Disney Addicted

AngelDisney said:


> Just shopped at Rexall. Spent $53.07. Got 228 AM. The cashier looked at my receipt and wondered how it’s possible to get all these airmiles. She almost gave me the $10 coupon twice, but I told her I got it already.



That's funny.  I wonder what she would say if she knew how many miles people were getting yesterday!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> ADDING:  Hmm.. this is interesting.  It let me sign up and removed the $20 fee but when I go into "mycarp" to update preferences and stuff, under "membership status" it says in a big green block* "CARP Supporter"*.  Not "CARP Member" which is greyed out, along with "CARP Health 360" and "CARP Donor".  So.. do I not have a CARP membership with the Rexall code?  Hmm..


Mine said the same and I wondered as well.  I thought I would wait to try and call them tomorrow and see what it means.  I figured I did something wrong.  Plus, do you get a physical card?  

On a side note, I think the reason my original code didn't work may be because the cashier didn't mention the -'s in the code she gave me.  Probably needed that to make it work.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Ok, I phoned Rexall just after 5 pm about CARP but then dinner was ready and I had a Scouts meeting at 6:30. I'm finally home and the rest of the house is settled down so I can comment.
> 
> I got the impression (from the cashier I spoke with over the phone) that the code was the same for anyone. I don't know for sure. I just tried it and it WORKED.
> 
> If anyone else would like to try it, let me know and I'll send it to you.
> 
> ADDING: Hmm.. this is interesting. It let me sign up and removed the $20 fee but when I go into "mycarp" to update preferences and stuff, under "membership status" it says in a big green block "CARP Supporter". Not "CARP Member" which is greyed out, along with "CARP Health 360" and "CARP Donor". So.. do I not have a CARP membership with the Rexall code? Hmm..


I got the same message and thought that I had done something wrong because I didn't keep the menu where it told me how to create my account. I was thinking I would give it until tomorrow and see if it was an overnight batch.  I was able to get the free digital Zoomer magazine but only if I download the app onto my phone which I didn't do.  Hoping that I get the print version mailed to me.


----------



## bababear_50

Re: CARP vouchers 
I got two separate vouchers and sent the codes to Tinkerone and Juniorbugman
The two vouchers had different codes on them,(they are not the same).
I hope you are able to sort this out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well PHOOEY -- I want a code and I don't want to get back to the Rexall i went to OR phone anyone .. I'm not a happy camper tonight!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well PHOOEY -- I want a code and I don't want to get back to the Rexall i went to OR phone anyone .. I'm not a happy camper tonight!*


Would you like to try the one I received from Rexal by phone?  It may be that the only thing wrong with it is that she did not tell me there were dashes needed.  When I used the one bababear_50 sent me I used dashes and that worked.  I'll PM you the number with the dashes placed where they probably should be and you can try it.


----------



## osully

damo said:


> Didn't someone say it was an either or?  500 AM or the credit?  I thought I read that somewhere but I may be mistaken.


Yeah but I didn’t use a credit when I ordered, so I could get the AM! They applied it without asking me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Heads up. I just got off the Live Chat asking about the Sept. 12 travel site launch date. They couldn't confirm that, but she did say it will only be for package vacations at first, and for cruises you still need to use the vouchers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone ->> if you go into mycarp, does it say you are a carp supporter or a carp member?   The code I was given had dashes.  I used the dashes when I typed in the code, but it says I'm a carp supporter.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> tinkerone ->> if you go into mycarp, does it say you are a carp supporter or a carp member?   The code I was given had dashes.  I used the dashes when I typed in the code, but it says I'm a carp supporter.


Says CARP Supporter.  
I'm going to try and call to find out what this all means.


ETA--Trying to find a number to call them and I find this.

_CARP is an advocacy group. We are unable to provide personal assistance or support for individuals. If you are an individual in a health crisis, please go to your local emergency department. _

Not sure there is a number to call so, this is all so funny.  Its taking a lot of effort by a lot of people, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I didn't get to Sobeys for Blue Friday and I really wasn't in the hunting mood this weekend, unfortunately.

I think because I won't be needing to spend/cash in my miles for another year (May 2020 Orlando trip), I'm not as intent on collecting? Anyone else ever go through a hiatus?


----------



## ottawamom

Hi, my name is ottawamom and I'm and airmiles addict. I'm way to obsessed with the hunt to give it up. I sorry to say it has become a part of my weekly routine. I don't have a trip to Florida planned until 2022 but that doesn't mean I can't travel elsewhere. There isn't a sense of urgency to my collecting these days but I still enjoy the hunt and its rewards. It's become a game to try and outwit.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I didn't get to Sobeys for Blue Friday and I really wasn't in the hunting mood this weekend, unfortunately.
> 
> I think because I won't be needing to spend/cash in my miles for another year (May 2020 Orlando trip), I'm not as intent on collecting? Anyone else ever go through a hiatus?


I'm just coming out of an airmiles hiatus. I wasn't planning a trip and mostly prefer the PC program.  I am planning for March Break now and back on the hunt. The bigger promos are definitely worth it for me.. though I don't do Rexall shops anymore as it's too far away and I consistently do better with PC/Shoppers Drug Mart.
I should have 1600 cash miles when this Back to School Promo and Blue Friday post. We'll use those for gas at Shell and put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. All my PC points are used to cover groceries at NoFrills and then I put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. Working both programs this way leaves me more flexibility in what I ultimately spend it on , though it's always vacation related.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> Says CARP Supporter.
> I'm going to try and call to find out what this all means.
> 
> ETA--Trying to find a number to call them and I find this.
> 
> _CARP is an advocacy group. We are unable to provide personal assistance or support for individuals. If you are an individual in a health crisis, please go to your local emergency department. _
> 
> Not sure there is a number to call so, this is all so funny.  Its taking a lot of effort by a lot of people, lol.


Found this posted from yesterday.  Maybe try this number.  I am in the same boat as you - shows as a CARP supporter.  I thought it may have been an overnight batch job but no such luck.  


bababear_50 said:


> Ok try here
> Hugs Mel
> http://www.carp.ca/rexall50/
> Join today or call 1.833.211.2277.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I'm just coming out of an airmiles hiatus. I wasn't planning a trip and mostly prefer the PC program.  I am planning for March Break now and back on the hunt. The bigger promos are definitely worth it for me.. though I don't do Rexall shops anymore as it's too far away and I consistently do better with PC/Shoppers Drug Mart.
> I should have 1600 cash miles when this Back to School Promo and Blue Friday post. We'll use those for gas at Shell and put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. All my PC points are used to cover groceries at NoFrills and then I put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. Working both programs this way leaves me more flexibility in what I ultimately spend it on , though it's always vacation related.



I work the other points programs and Cash miles like you! Into the savings/trip account!

I think it's just overwhelming this time of year with forking out money left and right for sports, Guides, back to school, etc.  I feel like I am spending just to earn miles.  Everything becomes analysis!  Anyways, I'm sure I will be okay once September rolls through.  STB will be in November/December so I gotta get out of this funk asap!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For anyone who has ordered SeaWorld tickets before, do they come as an email/print at home type of ticket?  I was just curious of the Aquatica tickets would be the same.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Hi, my name is ottawamom and I'm and airmiles addict. I'm way to obsessed with the hunt to give it up. I sorry to say it has become a part of my weekly routine. I don't have a trip to Florida planned until 2022 but that doesn't mean I can't travel elsewhere. There isn't a sense of urgency to my collecting these days but I still enjoy the hunt and its rewards. It's become a game to try and outwit.



haha, me too! i haven’t hunted miles quite as actively since my baby was born, but you’d better believe i hit blue friday and events like back to school when i can! i have some possible trips on the horizon, but no plans for my miles. we’re still using park tickets from the canadian discount of 2016. maybe my current miles will go towards a disney cruise in a few years? 

the silliest part about my airmiles obsession: other than DP, no one but y’all knows! My dad told me the other day he almost has onyx. he was so proud! i smiled and didn’t mention mine tends to renew around april/may every year...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, i told DH that he made Onyx and he was like "Okay." With a grin.


----------



## kitntrip

Slightly off topic, but if anyone collects plum points from Indigo, there's a bonus 500 points if you preorder the most anticipated books or toys of the holiday season.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I'm late to the game...but I did get  Blue Friday shop in.  I spent 115 and got 485 AM.  I could have done another shop, but I was running out of time, as we were heading to the big city  ( 4 hours away ) to go to my hubby's grandma's 97th birthday party.  I quickly bought what on my first list.  I could have easily made another 100.00 shop.  Oh well.  



marcyleecorgan said:


> the manager got all huffy and told me, "you can only do the AirMiles promo ONCE! A! DAY! you Airmiles people, you're worse than couponers!" and I wasn't about to start an argument, so now... I actually do the shopping in separate transactions.


There is a cashier at the one Safeway I go to who is similar to that.  She will YELL across the store is she sees people going through twice ( with a different cashier ) to double dip on the promo.  You also HAVE to ask for her to scan the bonus AM coupon.  She WON'T do it unless you ask, as it is their direction to NOT just freely give those without the customer asking.  I avoid her if I can.  Or if I'm doing 2 blue friday shops, I go through with another cashier first, then go to her for the other shop lol.  She is like a AM drill sargent lol!!!!

I was also able to hit a Rexall as well while we were in the big city.  I spent 50 and only got 50 bonus Am.  I didn't see the extra coupons or printable ones until this morning.  Oh well.  I'm happy with my Am hunt this weekend.  And also got to celebrate our 97 year old wonderful Grandma who I just have to gush about her...she is as sharp as a tack yet, still lives on her own, and is still quilting!!!!  She has slowed down that past few years we have noticed...but she is just such a gem!!!


----------



## mort1331

Wow what a chatty bunch we have here. Gone for a short 3 day weekend, get back and there are 7 pages to read. Missed blue friday, and no shopping for me at Rexall. 
Thanks for all the posts and keeping everyone up to date.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone remember if Air Miles offered a deal for Universal tickets (i.e., 3-days/3-parks, plus 2 days free) in the past?  Or are those deals just when you buy them out-right?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And also got to celebrate our 97 year old wonderful Grandma who I just have to gush about her...she is as sharp as a tack yet, still lives on her own, and is still quilting!!!!  She has slowed down that past few years we have noticed...but she is just such a gem!!!



That's awesome!!    I'm just finishing my second quilt.  I sewed the binding all around and am taking a lunch break.  Then spending the rest of the day (in between being taxi for the kids) finishing the binding by hand.  Just in time to gift it on Saturday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.


*Slowly working my way thru the close to 300 emails i got during the week we were away (yes, i sign up for every single newsletter, loyalty club and store i can  ) and just came across the BMO offer. Here's the details I have in my offer:*

*$0  for the FIRST year*
*Spend $1000 on this new card by Nov 30th and get 500 AM*
*2 VIP airport lounge passes/year*
*1 mile/$10 spent*
*We only have the free MC and won't take advantage of this offer because we prefer our AMEX.*

* Annual fee is only $65 and extra card is free. *
*We earn 1 mile/$10 spent at sponsors, grocery stores,gas stations & drug store, & 1/$15 everywhere else*
*Insider access to concerts/events -- used this a few times*
*Front of the line ticket sales -- used this as well*
*EXCELLENT customer service*
*We have no need for the airport lounge passes since we rarely fly anywhere. *


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone remember if Air Miles offered a deal for Universal tickets (i.e., 3-days/3-parks, plus 2 days free) in the past?  Or are those deals just when you buy them out-right?



I am sure they offered a deal in the last year-ish (I believe it was 2 days plus 2 days free?). I don't remember many details, but I'm certain they came with an expiration date. Haven't seen another deal since, but it's definitely a possibility!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone remember if Air Miles offered a deal for Universal tickets (i.e., 3-days/3-parks, plus 2 days free) in the past?  Or are those deals just when you buy them out-right?



When Universal has a deal, Airmiles usually picks it up.  I know they had the one that had the September expiry date because I had to make sure to avoid it as our trip is in October.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

US has had one going on 3-d/3-p get 2 days free on their website, but I didn't see on air miles.


----------



## isabellea

Anyone else got an Amex offer? Mine is get 100AM if I charge 4900$ by the end od November


----------



## hdrolfe

isabellea said:


> Anyone else got an Amex offer? Mine is get 100AM if I charge 4900$ by the end od November



I don't have an Amex so didn't get it but... is that for real? 100 AM for almost $5k! wow... I prefer my BMO offer. Which I managed to complete today with a shop at Shell.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> US has had one going on 3-d/3-p get 2 days free on their website, but I didn't see on air miles.



It had been on Air Miles for a few months.  I noticed it disappeared a couple of weeks ago.

If you look at Universal Studio Orlando's website it says the buy 3 get 2 days free can only be sold between March 15 to September 13.  Air Miles probably sold out of them so the option was removed from their website.

And they have to be used by September 17th as the ticket will expire in full then.

So the promotion is pretty much over.  Air Miles either sold out or decided there was not enough time for people to use them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> https://www.rexall.ca/flushotemail
> I signed up but I think I did this last year? Not sure if it will work again but *worth a shot!*


*GREAT un(intended) pun there! I did one step better and signed up on both accounts -- attached to 2 adults so why not right? *



mort1331 said:


> WOWOW just plugged in next march break for 3 of us $1000.00 can$ return...ugg so tempting....lol


*You know you wanna ... nah, you NEED to go -- love to read about others taking advantage of great deals like these and getting to the Hamilton airport is easy for you!!*


bababear_50 said:


> Omy Gosh GAS!
> I have picked up a nasty head cold and I was going to get some on the way home today but I was so exhausted I forgot,,,I just dragged myself out the door and got some,,thanks for the reminder. I think I scared the attendant as I had Nivea cream all over my face--Ahhhhhhhh the things we do for airmiles.lol
> Hugs Mel


*Baahaaahaa -- that was me (almost not quite as bad) yesterday when hubby announced he would take me to Rexall RIGHT then -- i grabbed my phone (to get the coupons loaded), my AMEX card & AM card and ran to the car -- in the ripped, stained jeans & stretched out Donald t-shirt, shoes in hand and socks tucked under my chin! Neighbour thought I was nuttier than usual *



momof2gr8kids said:


> For the mastercard bonus 500 am when you shop at 3 sponsors.... When I go online to see the sponsors it lists a bunch of different shells.  Does each individual Shell station count as a separate transaction?  Like could I just go from one to the other and put in 20 at each and be done with it?


*Nope, someone asked that on the Airmiles Facebook post and they said it needs to be 3 different sponsors NOT just different locations. Side note -- we stopped to fill up the rental car on the way back to the airport and it was a full serve (thought those had gone the way of the dinosaurs) and the bill ended up being $19.50 urgh -- i would have squeezed the extra .50 into the tank *



osully said:


> I tried to print these but my printer must not be working!
> Anyways my Sobeys acts like you’re a criminal if you try to use coupons. And they only allow one coupon of each kind. Even though the fine print says one coupon per product. Doesn’t say you can only use one coupon per transaction!


*We always look for our favourite cashier since he knows us well and will basically let us use any coupon so long as it isn't expired, pushes his glasses up his nose to study the number and types it in. I hate feeling like a criminal for saving money. Don't want to accept coupons? Put up a sign!*


juniorbugman said:


> Well my Foodland shopping was a big bust for me.  They didn't have in half the items for the Blue Friday sales and no blue stickers on the items that were Blue Friday.  I spent $120 and only got 181 airmiles.   Now I am sure that I could have bought more of the granola bars but I didn't need anymore of those.  They didn't have any of the Bothwell cheese or the Melita coffee pods which was my big item to get me to the $100 required. I did spend enough to get the 100 bonus miles with the normal items that I can only get at that particular Foodland.  Plus my family will be happy because even though there wasn't any bonus airmiles I did buy 5 boxes of the Nestle frozen treats.


*Last time we had a threshold spend on our Metro offers it was fairly low and we could have met it if all the products we wanted were actually in stock! Sure they gave us rain cheques for everything but couldn't give us the extra 50 AM we would have earned -- ticked me off*



marchingstar said:


> my shop wasn’t nearly as good, but i got 420 miles on 155$. not too shabby!
> plus, i resisted buying products i *know* we’ll never use just for the miles, so that feels like a win.


*Major win in my books -- anything over 1:1 for groceries makes me happy and when i get those miles on things we would normally buy then I'm thrilled! We only adjust when we buy things NOT what we buy in the pursuit of the miles -- that has led to a supply of toilet paper that will last till mid 2019 and paper towel till oh, i dunno, 2020 *



bababear_50 said:


> My New grand total for my Airmiles Blue Friday = 2114 airmiles


*Well dang Mel, you win the prize! That is a very impressive haul for one day -- you know how to work the system!*



Dylemma1 said:


> I like reading about your stories.
> Your tips have been invaluable. The tip about hanging around the customer service desk while you check your bill is a good one, I thought I was being smart by checking in the car (in the past I would check when I got home) but I like your idea better.You guys rock!
> Maybe next summer we can have a get together?


*Yup, i agree we need to meet up and eat ice cream, munch on granola bars, sip gatorade and clean up using lysol wipes ! It would be great to put faces to the names, heck even REAL names to some of these great screen names and hear the stories behind how you all picked them.*



Disney Addicted said:


> Don't get between me and my air miles is all I can say.  Seriously, it drives me nuts when Cashiers and Managers try to impose *their* rules instead of following what is set out in regards to Air Miles.


*That's me too! If you want to work at a store that participates in a loyalty programme then you darned well better let me work it to my benefit. Don't try and change the rules to suit your mood and make things easier for YOU. Yes the chain *pays* for the airmiles we earn but tough, if you don't like it then quit and work somewhere else.*



bgula said:


> Sorry, someone posted the other day about the BMO World Elite card, but I can't find the post.  They said that if you spent > $???? (can't remember the figure) that you wouldn't be charged the yearly card fee.  Can that person elaborate on this as I have that card and we spend A LOT in a year.  If this is the case, I'd like to contact BMO about this as I did get charged the $120 + $50 for my cards a couple of months ago.


*I use the search feature to find a specific post -- for this one i typed in BMO and selected "this thread only" It gave me about 20 but i just started at the top and worked my way down till i found it. If i know it's by a specific poster I'll filter it to include their name as well.*



bababear_50 said:


> Just trying to muster up the energy to head out to Rexall,,wow what a temperature change eh?





ottawamom said:


> I was at an outdoor BBQ last night. I had a hoodie on and thought I was OK but when I got home it took me until 3:00am to warm up.





hdrolfe said:


> It has been quite the temperature shift here (Ottawa) but this is they type of weather I normally like. Except that when the temp changes so suddenly I end up with a migraine of course. Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy and cold (14!), I wonder if kiddo will agree to wear pants to school. And if the ones I bought him actually fit lol. He refuses to try things on.


*Porter has a very strict luggage allowance so we checked the weather forecast and spotted the rain (OMG did it ever rain apparently the train tracks were washed out as was the Trans Canada HWY the next day ) we chucked in those gorgeous yellow ponchos. It didn't say the temperature was gonna drop like a rock though so we left the sweatshirts on the bed -- EPIC MISTAKE. We got up early the day we came home so we could stop at the Ontario Visitor Centre at the foot of the international bridge to buy sweatshirts!! I now own a nice hoodie from the Soo (seriously, it's really nice!) Then we got back to Billy Bishop and had to strip down since it was much warmer in Toronto. Walked in the front door and dang it was hot in here since our house just holds the heat. Threw all the windows open and woke up shivering!! My feet aren't happy about being stuffed in socks today and by Friday there will be a humidex in the high 30's again. If you don't like the weather, just wait a few hours *


alohamom said:


> Hey there my Air Miles compadres!
> I was just thinking about the "shop The Block" promo that has happened in the past and will probably be happening soon (fingers crossed)The last couple of times there has been a use AM cash as one of the possible "shops".My question to you guys is, based on the history of the promotion, do you think this will be one again?My guess is yes BUT I am asking because I keep all my miles locked to Dream but I think I am going to change it to Cash just in case.That way all my Sobeys Blue Friday miles should post to cash and will have enough to redeem for one of the STB shops.DO you guys think I am jumping the gun? Looking for educated guesses LOL





bababear_50 said:


> My *Rookie* move is to do it the night before shopping at Rexall because it switches over at 3 am or something the next morning and Rexall always posts within 24 hrs and then as soon as I see the Post I switch back to Dreams. Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs Mel


*Ok here's the timeline for this promo:*

*Nov 14th - Dec 14th 2017 *
*The first offer to use cash miles was Nov 16th*
*Nov 14th - Dec 14th 2016 *
*The first offer for cash miles was Nov 20th*
*During the last Mega Miles promo the first cash mile offer was about 2 weeks in*
*That's always my plan of attack as well Mel, I don't use cash miles other than these big promos and will use Rexall as a way to build them up since they post within 24 hrs*



marchingstar said:


> It seems like there's such variation between what works for all of us at Rexall! But I spent 54$, earned 152 miles. Could have been better, but still a decent earn.
> As a question: anyone know what the relationship is between rexall and well.ca? I order from well.ca all the time, and it seems like maybe they're partner companies? I would love it if well.ca got added to airmilesshops.ca.


*Heck for me I have access to THREE Rexalls in my city and the luck i have with the pursuit of my miles varies between stores!*
*The offer with Rexall and Well.ca is spend $40 get $10 with the coupon code REXALL10 with these terms: I can neither confirm nor deny that I've been known to set up a new accounts to take advantage of these types of offers *
*Coupon offer ends December 31st, 2018 at 11:59 p.m. EST. Coupon is valid for new Well.ca customers only, and offers $10 off a first order of $40 or more before tax. Limit one new customer offer/coupon per household.
Cannot be combined with any other coupon, offer or promotion. Coupons are not valid on disposable diapers, baby formula, Britax, UPPAbaby, Baby Jogger, Peg Perego, KidKraft, 4Moms, Diono, Applecheeks, Bugaboo, Beaba, EZPZ, Maxi-Cosi, BOB, Monte Design, Nuna, Bogs, Baby Zen, Clek and gift certificates (other exclusions may apply). Any orders containing misused coupons may be subject to verification and cancellation at the sole discretion of Well.ca. Well.ca also reserves the right to disable coupons at any time.*




tinkerone said:


> Would you like to try the one I received from Rexal by phone?  It may be that the only thing wrong with it is that she did not tell me there were dashes needed.  When I used the one bababear_50 sent me I used dashes and that worked.  I'll PM you the number with the dashes placed where they probably should be and you can try it.


*Ok, entered the code -- but like everyone else only showing me as a supporter -- not what the promo led us to believe we were getting.*



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else ever go through a hiatus?





ottawamom said:


> There isn't a sense of urgency to my collecting these days but I still enjoy the hunt and its rewards. It's become a game to try and outwit.





pigletto said:


> I'm just coming out of an airmiles hiatus. I wasn't planning a trip and mostly prefer the PC program.  I am planning for March Break now and back on the hunt. The bigger promos are definitely worth it for me.. though I don't do Rexall shops anymore as it's too far away and I consistently do better with PC/Shoppers Drug Mart.I should have 1600 cash miles when this Back to School Promo and Blue Friday post. We'll use those for gas at Shell and put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. All my PC points are used to cover groceries at NoFrills and then I put the equivalent $ into the vacation account. Working both programs this way leaves me more flexibility in what I ultimately spend it on , though it's always vacation related.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I work the other points programs and Cash miles like you! Into the savings/trip account!I think it's just overwhelming this time of year with forking out money left and right for sports, Guides, back to school, etc.  I feel like I am spending just to earn miles.  Everything becomes analysis!  Anyways, I'm sure I will be okay once September rolls through.  STB will be in November/December so I gotta get out of this funk asap!!


*Yup, we definitely go thru periods of time when the push isn't as urgent but since we really try hard not to overextend ourselves even our "pushes" aren't as forceful as some others. We don't have enough extra money to do the food-bank donations like others are able to and we don't get any trick-or-treaters (perhaps that's because i put a sign out and turn the lights off ....) so those options are off the table as well. We don't have much success with using the cash miles/PC points and then transferring to a vacation fund because all of our money is lumped into one account connected to our mortgage so it simply becomes a line in the books that says "vacation" but means NOTHING. I'm just super diligent with the flyer studying, list making and following the Airmiles threads here to get tips and pointers from the rest of you hunters. Currently we're waiting on the online trip booking to go live so i can spend endless hours studying, dreaming & then hopefully, planning a trip for January!*


isabellea said:


> Anyone else got an Amex offer? Mine is get 100AM if I charge 4900$ by the end od November



*Nothing here yet but hubby's busy putting out fires and the email will come to him and then get forwarded to me! We *might* be able to spend that much by the end of November.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sorry for that massive post gang but i had so many posts i wanted to respond to -- can't keep the Duck quiet for so long *


----------



## isabellea

So for the Amex offer, I read the e-mail again and it says 3 months after I activate the offer and I have until October 1st to activate. I don't think I can spend that much on my Amex in 3 months since I mostly use my BMO master card and Amex is not accepted at grocery stores where I live and that's probably our biggest expense.


----------



## isabellea

Below is the e-mail I received (in French sorry):

Recevez 100 milles de récompense AIR MILESmd* EN PRIME!

Madame, Monsieur, 

Obtenez 100 milles de récompense AIR MILES EN PRIME en utilisant votre Carte de crédit AIR MILES American Express1. Il vous suffit de suivre les étapes ci-dessous pour vous rapprocher de votre prochaine récompense.


Vos milles en prime sont faciles à obtenir!




Rendez-vous à
americanexpress.ca/
airmilesenprime.




Inscrivez votre Carte d’ici le 10/1/2018 au moyen du code RSVP ############## et des cinq derniers chiffres de votre Carte admissible. 




Portez des achats totalisant au moins 4900 $ à votre Carte dans les trois mois suivant son inscription1.


Que vous rêviez de votre prochain voyage, de gadgets dernier cri, ou de faire croître votre solde Argent AIR MILES2, utilisez votre Carte de crédit AIR MILES American Express afin d’obtenir vos prochaines récompenses encore plus rapidement.  

Sincères salutations, 

La directrice, Partenariats de Carte de crédit




Ingrid Kasaks


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Below is the e-mail I received (in French sorry):
> 
> Recevez 100 milles de récompense AIR MILESmd* EN PRIME!
> 
> 
> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Obtenez 100 milles de récompense AIR MILES EN PRIME en utilisant votre Carte de crédit AIR MILES American Express1. Il vous suffit de suivre les étapes ci-dessous pour vous rapprocher de votre prochaine récompense.
> 
> 
> Vos milles en prime sont faciles à obtenir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendez-vous à
> americanexpress.ca/
> airmilesenprime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inscrivez votre Carte d’ici le 10/1/2018 au moyen du code RSVP ############## et des cinq derniers chiffres de votre Carte admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portez des achats totalisant au moins 4900 $ à votre Carte dans les trois mois suivant son inscription1.
> 
> 
> Que vous rêviez de votre prochain voyage, de gadgets dernier cri, ou de faire croître votre solde Argent AIR MILES2, utilisez votre Carte de crédit AIR MILES American Express afin d’obtenir vos prochaines récompenses encore plus rapidement.
> 
> Sincères salutations,
> 
> La directrice, Partenariats de Carte de crédit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingrid Kasaks


*Curtousey of Google transalte (we know there will be some serious issues here  )*
*Earn 100 AIR MILES® reward miles * BONUS*
*Dear,*
*Earn 100 AIR MILES Bonus Reward Miles using your American Express AIR MILES Credit Card1. Just follow the steps below to get closer to your next reward.*

*Your bonus miles are easy to get!*
*Meet at*
*americanexpress.ca/*
*airmilesenprime.*
*Enter your Card by 10/1/2018 using the RSVP code ############## and the last five digits of your Qualifying Card.*
*Make purchases totaling at least $ 4900 to your Card within three months of enrolling1.*
*Whether you're dreaming of your next trip, state-of-the-art gadgets, or growing your AIR MILES2 Cash Balance, use your American Express AIR MILES Credit Card to get your next rewards even faster.
Best regard,

Director, Credit Card Partnerships

I'm still not sure if this is for NEW cards or current cards -- still haven't received anything here

*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curtousey of Google transalte (we know there will be some serious issues here  )*
> *Earn 100 AIR MILES® reward miles * BONUS*
> *Dear,*
> *Earn 100 AIR MILES Bonus Reward Miles using your American Express AIR MILES Credit Card1. Just follow the steps below to get closer to your next reward.*
> 
> *Your bonus miles are easy to get!*
> *Meet at*
> *americanexpress.ca/*
> *airmilesenprime.*
> *Enter your Card by 10/1/2018 using the RSVP code ############## and the last five digits of your Qualifying Card.*
> *Make purchases totaling at least $ 4900 to your Card within three months of enrolling1.*
> *Whether you're dreaming of your next trip, state-of-the-art gadgets, or growing your AIR MILES2 Cash Balance, use your American Express AIR MILES Credit Card to get your next rewards even faster.*
> *Best regard,*
> 
> *Director, Credit Card Partnerships*
> 
> *I'm still not sure if this is for NEW cards or current cards -- still haven't received anything here*



I’ve had my Amex for over 10 years so not for new cards only!


----------



## osully

osully said:


> Yeah but I didn’t use a credit when I ordered, so I could get the AM! They applied it without asking me.



Phew - my 500 AM finally posted this evening. 1 week after my delivery so thats not so bad!


----------



## osully

Hi all - I got a flyer in the mail room Wayfair but the coupon code is only valid for first order only. I placed an order about a month before they came to AirMilesShops! 

Coupon code E4TPKB1V - 10% off valid til Jan 11 2019!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Hi all - I got a flyer in the mail room Wayfair but the coupon code is only valid for first order only. I placed an order about a month before they came to AirMilesShops!
> 
> Coupon code E4TPKB1V - 10% off valid til Jan 11 2019!


*I can neither confirm nor deny that I have set up a new account to take advantage of offers like this *
*2nd e-mail, hubby's name .. then order & get the 10% off plus the 50 AM for ordering from a new online store ... just saying*


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles website is acting funky for me. Anyone else?
Hugs Mel

making me log in using verify signs and then I purchased some movie passes for xmas and then stalled and timed out. No confirmation from airmiles but I logged out and then logged in and the miles are still there but it shows I redeemed for dream rewards.

Ahhhhh maybe they are trying to update for the new online travel stuff?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Going slightly off-topic but not really -- getting ready for the travel booking site to go online (hopefully tomorrow??) has me staring at travel sites, Air Canada, Westjet, Expedia ... Airmiles for flights (funny joke!). We're thinking of St Lucia because hubby read that there are Chocolate Plantations?!?!?! I'm lost in the confusion of resorts i know NADA about & wondering if there anyone has been and has suggestions. OR if not which resort chains would you recommend to the very confused Duck?*

**


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone have the platinum Shell Mastercard?   I've ready the T&C for the shop at 3 sponsors get 500 bonus offer.  I can't see where it says if this card is included or not.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Going slightly off-topic but not really -- getting ready for the travel booking site to go online (hopefully tomorrow??) has me staring at travel sites, Air Canada, Westjet, Expedia ... Airmiles for flights (funny joke!). We're thinking of St Lucia because hubby read that there are Chocolate Plantations?!?!?! I'm lost in the confusion of resorts i know NADA about & wondering if there anyone has been and has suggestions. OR if not which resort chains would you recommend to the very confused Duck?*
> 
> *View attachment 350232*




Nothing like a little taste of Fall weather to get us all thinking of Sun destinations. I've always wanted to go to St Lucia,,I just could never afford it.
I think the resorts with good food reviews would be important.
It does look beautiful!!
https://www.google.ca/destination/compare?q=st lucia&sa=X&site=search&output=search&dest_mid=/m/06s0l&dest_mid=/m/06s0l&tcfs

https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/tra...tering-foods-to-try-while-travelling-st-lucia

https://www.expedia.ca/St-Lucia.d601900.Destination-Travel-Guides

https://www.sunwing.ca/en/destinati...UwHMcRwYlKs17U6tX2vhMMnDjU3GoB6AaAsdnEALw_wcB

https://www.redtag.ca/vacations/vacations-to-st-lucia.php


My choice someday
https://www.sandals.com/saint-lucia/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CA_Sandals_NonBrand-St+Lucia&utm_term=st. lucia vacation&gclid=Cj0KCQjwz93cBRCrARIsAEFbWsgZWQC9vyZ8z7CmKm6M014nfSQ2lJH8Ht6XaiW0mBjdFWMO938wbKcaAqfYEALw_wcB

Remember Hon half the fun is planning,,Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1282515

Sobeys Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1282191

Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1282200

Hugs Mel

Hopefully Rexall has something good this week.
After reading the flyers over I think I will stick with my plan to use my new BMO card at three shops for $20 for the extra 500 airmiles this week.
Shell gas , Metro-maybe stock up on some Peanut butter ,and maybe use my 2 Rexall $10.00 coupons.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Well I didn't notice anything on the AM page to book packages using AM this morning.  Still has just the option to order the travel certificates.


----------



## ottawamom

It's a good thing there is nothing in the flyers this week as there is no room in my freezer or pantry after last weeks shop. Here's hoping for a small threshold spend at Metro so I can pick up some veggies there.


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero I have the St. Lucia Sandals on my bucket list.


----------



## alohamom

Just saw this offer from LCBO, sorry if it has already been posted.

*
Get 50 Bonus Miles*
Offer validSep 15,2018 - Sep 15,2018

One day only! Saturday, September 15, 2018: Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* for every $100 you spend in-store or online.

Not sure if I need to spend $100 on booze but I thought I would share in case any of you want to stock up for Thanksgiving


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just posted a question on the Air Miles fb page asking about the Sept. 12th travel site date. We'll see what they say, if anything.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Going slightly off-topic but not really -- getting ready for the travel booking site to go online (hopefully tomorrow??) has me staring at travel sites, Air Canada, Westjet, Expedia ... Airmiles for flights (funny joke!). We're thinking of St Lucia because hubby read that there are Chocolate Plantations?!?!?! I'm lost in the confusion of resorts i know NADA about & wondering if there anyone has been and has suggestions. OR if not which resort chains would you recommend to the very confused Duck?*
> 
> *View attachment 350232*


Lots of great resorts, depends how much you want to spend, some with adults only. Co worker lived there till she was 15 so I can get lots of info for you


----------



## DilEmma

50 Air Miles offer for Onyx - Calgary 

*The Cellar Presents ¿Tasting Wine Blind¿ - Wine Tasting for One - Calgary, AB - Friday, October 26, 2018 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*

Blind wine tasting is the skill of being able to recognize familiar aromas, flavours and characters in a wine and use knowledge to be able to conclude what grape it might be. 

Expert staff at The Cellar will guide you through tasting six different wines and help you come to your own conclusions about what it may be. There will be a selection of cheeses available to enjoy with the wines.

Exclusive tasting for ONYX Collectors only - just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX Collector.


----------



## kimstang

I am trying to book a hotel stay for this weekend thru the airmiles site. I am paying for it, not using miles. I sign in and then go to book a hotel stay. Then I have to sign in again in the new window, but it doesn't work. This is so annoying, same thing last night. I can go thru and put in all of my payment info and everything and then it says please log in. Ughh wish it work. I don't think I am doing anything wrong. I have used this before to book.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

From the Air Miles FB page:

ME: 
I was told by an air miles rep that the new travel booking site would be going live Sept. 12. Well, that is today and the website is still the same as before. Did they give out incorrect information?

AIR MILES Canada Hello Heather, we do apologize as this is incorrect information. We do not have a specific launch date yet but are hoping the new travel options will be available soon so please keep an eye out!


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> I got the same message and thought that I had done something wrong because I didn't keep the menu where it told me how to create my account. I was thinking I would give it until tomorrow and see if it was an overnight batch. I was able to get the free digital Zoomer magazine but only if I download the app onto my phone which I didn't do. Hoping that I get the print version mailed to me.


So I just checked my CARP membership and it now says CARP member and I am able to print the membership card as well as view the members benefits so it must have been a batch job.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> It's a good thing there is nothing in the flyers this week as there is no room in my freezer or pantry after last weeks shop. Here's hoping for a small threshold spend at Metro so I can pick up some veggies there.


Yep, not only is there no room but I can’t afford to save so much money this week.  
I’m buying my GBP and off to my 12 night British Isles Cruise this weekend.
For all of us who think our U.S. exchange rate is bad, be glad it’s not pounds .. this exchange will hurt I tell you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So I just checked my CARP membership and it now says CARP member and I am able to print the membership card as well as view the members benefits so it must have been a batch job.


*ME TOO! I was trying to work up the energy to contact Rexall again and waste more time trying to explain what was/wasn't happening. Thanks to @tinkerone I didn't even need to track down a code!! Love this thread*


----------



## bababear_50

kimstang said:


> I am trying to book a hotel stay for this weekend thru the airmiles site. I am paying for it, not using miles. I sign in and then go to book a hotel stay. Then I have to sign in again in the new window, but it doesn't work. This is so annoying, same thing last night. I can go thru and put in all of my payment info and everything and then it says please log in. Ughh wish it work. I don't think I am doing anything wrong. I have used this before to book.



Hi Hon
I am on my way out the door but this is the link I used last time.
Hugs Mel
link deleted


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Yep, not only is there no room but I can’t afford to save so much money this week.
> I’m buying my GBP and off to my 12 night British Isles Cruise this weekend.
> For all of us who think our U.S. exchange rate is bad, be glad it’s not pounds .. this exchange will hurt I tell you!



Have an awesome cruise and Holiday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

pigletto said:


> Yep, not only is there no room but I can’t afford to save so much money this week.
> I’m buying my GBP and off to my 12 night British Isles Cruise this weekend.
> For all of us who think our U.S. exchange rate is bad, be glad it’s not pounds .. this exchange will hurt I tell you!



A British Isles cruise is on my bucket list....would love to hear all about your cruise you get back from your amazing 12 nights...which cruise line is it on?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey, that's too funny.  I have been planning a 3 or 4 day trip to SSM for the Agawa Caynon this October as well.  My husband has talked about the train for years but we hesitated on bringing the kids.  Now that they're both in high school this fall, I'm looking at us going mid-week and leaving the kids with my Dad.  They'll be in school during the day and have newspapers to deliver right after school to keep them busy.
> 
> I booked the hotel and tickets separately however.   Where did you see packages?  Is it on their website?
> 
> Did you know they used to run a Snow Train??!!  I only found out about it a couple of months ago.  I came across a review that talked about last year's newly reburished trains; food options; etc.  You don't get to leave the train at the canyon however.  The article said the Snow Train runs January - March.  Imagine how beautiful the scenery would be!!  All the snow and frozen waterfalls, rivers, lakes.  But when I e-mailed Agaway Caynon train the person wrote back the Snow Train doesn't run anymore.    So sad.  We never knew about the Snow Train before.


*Just now getting around to sorting out all the stuff i thought was important enough to bring home and now decided i don't really need it -- you know, pamphlets from every single tourist thing there is to do in the Soo. Would you like me to mail them to you so you can have a look before you head up?*


----------



## kimstang

Thanks Mel. I appreciate your help. That is the link I was using. It just doesn't like me, lol.


bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am on my way out the door but this is the link I used last time.
> Hugs Mel
> https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/search?locale=en-US&currency=CAD&flow=earn&program_id=1[/QUOTE


----------



## pigletto

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> A British Isles cruise is on my bucket list....would love to hear all about your cruise you get back from your amazing 12 nights...which cruise line is it on?


We are cruising with Norwegian. My mom and sister did one two years ago with Holland America. I would be happy to answer questions when we get back.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> We are cruising with Norwegian. My mom and sister did one two years ago with Holland America. I would be happy to answer questions when we get back.



Which ship?  We love NCL!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Nothing like a little taste of Fall weather to get us all thinking of Sun destinations. I've always wanted to go to St Lucia,,I just could never afford it.
> I think the resorts with good food reviews would be important.
> It does look beautiful!!
> My choice someday
> https://www.sandals.com/saint-lucia/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=CA_Sandals_NonBrand-St+Lucia&utm_term=st. lucia vacation&gclid=Cj0KCQjwz93cBRCrARIsAEFbWsgZWQC9vyZ8z7CmKm6M014nfSQ2lJH8Ht6XaiW0mBjdFWMO938wbKcaAqfYEALw_wcB
> Remember Hon half the fun is planning,,Hugs
> Mel





isabellea said:


> @Donald - my hero I have the St. Lucia Sandals on my bucket list.





mort1331 said:


> Lots of great resorts, depends how much you want to spend, some with adults only. Co worker lived there till she was 15 so I can get lots of info for you



*We (read that as I since hubby lets me do the work and then nods) have actually been looking very closely at the Sandals resorts.*

*As to how much we are willing to spend, that's not even been discussed yet it's more that we have several things that need to be checked off the list first and then I'll go from there. I would LOVE some personal input.*

*Food is the biggie and what seems to be a stumbling block for most of the islands. I won't be able to handle strictly buffets since most of my food needs to be prepared from scratch to avoid spices (yeah, going to the Caribbean and can't have spices )*
*Hubby will need access to reliable wi-fi - paid or otherwise doesn't matter, there's bound to be at least ONE fire to put out (his phone went crazy when we got closer to the Soo and he had service again )*
*We are NOT party animals at all so trying to avoid areas that cater to the big, vibrant activities*
*Hubby's #1 criteria is warmth (he's really easy to please!)*
*The times of year that are best are (in order) entire month of January, early May, October - but not till 2019 (hello, hurricanes?!?) and the 3rd week of December*
*We're not stuck on St Lucia really, just hubby noticed chocolate -- English as a language would be helpful due to the whole dietary issues -- so if anyone has other suggestions go for it!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Look into Jamaica!

They have a few Sandals, my aunt and uncle love Sandals Ochi!

And you can brush your teeth with the tap water there!

Oh and April is the perfect time to go!


----------



## bababear_50

BMO mastercard question.
I finally got the card in the mail (not sure why I get no mail for a week and then Boom I get everything all at once).
I went to the bank as it had to be activated there and the gentleman made a mistake and did not activate it( got declined on my first purchase),,so back to bank and a new teller says sorry and activates it.
I made my first purchase at Shell.
So now I have made my first purchase I should get 500 airmiles right?
Now to get the other spend 20.00 or more at 3 partners and get 500 airmiles : I must do three more purchases or does the Shell count as one and I'd only have to do two more? 
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Yep, not only is there no room but I can’t afford to save so much money this week.
> I’m buying my GBP and off to my 12 night British Isles Cruise this weekend.
> For all of us who think our U.S. exchange rate is bad, be glad it’s not pounds .. this exchange will hurt I tell you!



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## AngelDisney

I sent in a missing miles request over the weekend regarding my missing 150 AM on one Sobeys gift card (3 out of 4 gift cards were properly posted). Thanks to Jacqueline for the direct links! I got a notification email and the 150 AM posted today!! This is pretty efficient of Airmiles.


----------



## osully

I was relieved to see Sobeys ON offers are not so hot this week! I earned more than enough last week thanks to Blue Friday. Will probably just pick up the essentials - maybe a few MyOffers if we need any of them!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

You need to use it at three of the pre-selected partners.  Then you would get the 500 miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

Happy Airmiles to me... My Sobeys, Metro and 50 airmiles for shopping at a new airmiles shop posted today. What a jump in AM!  Still waiting for a few of my shops to post, giving up hope... it's been a month. But I can't do anything for another month so... keep waiting.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which ship?  We love NCL!


We are on the Jade in the 2 bedroom family suite. I’m so excited!!!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> You need to use it at three of the pre-selected partners.  Then you would get the 500 miles.



Thanks Hon
Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

My Blue Friday miles have posted, so fast, I'm impressed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang .. any idea what this might be for?? I'm not expecting any extra miles from my 5 transactions, they all posted perfectly (a first for me!) ...I don't have anything on my spreadsheet waiting to post that's connected to online shopping (other than the 1,000 bonus eventually)*
**


----------



## marcyleecorgan

yeah I am glad there is nothing good in the safeway flyer, because I cannot possibly put any more food in my house... LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
Starts Friday Sept 14
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1281789


Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm assuming for the MC 500 bonus when you shop at 3 stores...I could get a gift card at one of them for my purchase, right?  Like a tims or starbucks card at shell or staples? 

I too am glad there are no big AM deals at Safeway this week.  Spent too much last week on new skates, ski rentals, boots, jackets, etc for my kids that are growing like weeds!  My son went up 3 boot sizes since last year, 2.5 skate sizes since April.  Thank goodness his growth spurt was during summer when he could wear shorts!!


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang .. any idea what this might be for?? I'm not expecting any extra miles from my 5 transactions, they all posted perfectly (a first for me!) ...I don't have anything on my spreadsheet waiting to post that's connected to online shopping (other than the 1,000 bonus eventually)*
> *View attachment 350600*



Weird! My first thought was perhaps your one of your shops had a multiplier attached to it but that should post when the shop miles post, right?!?!?


----------



## alohamom

My Blue Friday miles posted-YAY!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang .. any idea what this might be for?? I'm not expecting any extra miles from my 5 transactions, they all posted perfectly (a first for me!) ...I don't have anything on my spreadsheet waiting to post that's connected to online shopping (other than the 1,000 bonus eventually)*
> *View attachment 350600*



Other than multiplier (but you would have known that) no idea. Like the IKEA commercial, take it and run. You shopped at a couple of new stores maybe one of them had a first time bonus.


----------



## isabellea

I also got my blue Friday AM from Foodland. 

DH account also got Kobo's AM from airmilesshops. That means 3/6 posted on his account (still missing Indigo, Canon and Dell) and 4/7 posted on my account (still missing Indigo x2 -- physical GC and e-GC and Canon).


----------



## isabellea

DH gave me the green light to order a new iPhone (the new Xs) whenever I want. Therefore, if you guys see the Apple Store with a nice multiplier, please post here so I can get extra AM from that BIG order!! 

Now, do I buy the gold, silver or space grey... ?!?!?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

did everyone get their Blue Friday points in Ontario?  I did two shops each about $100 (2 diff stores) and I noticed that I only got my 5 base points from each posted.  So I am short 1060 points.  Just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue before I enquire


----------



## Debbie

Blue Friday posted, along with my first-in-a-long-time purchase at Rexall. I had the Spend 50, get 50-coupon and Load N Go, plus (finally) Load and Go items that I would actually use.


----------



## damo

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> did everyone get their Blue Friday points in Ontario?  I did two shops each about $100 (2 diff stores) and I noticed that I only got my 5 base points from each posted.  So I am short 1060 points.  Just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue before I enquire



Yup, I got mine.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang .. any idea what this might be for?? I'm not expecting any extra miles from my 5 transactions, they all posted perfectly (a first for me!) ...I don't have anything on my spreadsheet waiting to post that's connected to online shopping (other than the 1,000 bonus eventually)*
> *View attachment 350600*



Not a clue..  If you figure it out, you'll have to let us know.



isabellea said:


> DH gave me the green light to order a new iPhone (the new Xs) whenever I want. Therefore, if you guys see the Apple Store with a nice multiplier, please post here so I can get extra AM from that BIG order!!
> 
> Now, do I buy the gold, silver or space grey... ?!?!?



Nice!!  Personally I prefer the space grey, silver, gold in that order.  I wish they'd come out with a beautiful shade of purple or pink.



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> did everyone get their Blue Friday points in Ontario?  I did two shops each about $100 (2 diff stores) and I noticed that I only got my 5 base points from each posted.  So I am short 1060 points.  Just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue before I enquire



All of mine and my husband's posted.  So happy!


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> did everyone get their Blue Friday points in Ontario?  I did two shops each about $100 (2 diff stores) and I noticed that I only got my 5 base points from each posted.  So I am short 1060 points.  Just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue before I enquire



Are the AM showing on your receipt? Mine were not when I left the cash at Sobeys. I promptly went to CS and they manually added those for me. All posted as usual on Wednesday. Maybe your store didn't send their AM report to head office in time. Give it another week before you worry.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not airmiles related...but PC Optimum points...Shoppers in the west is having 20X the points when you spend 50.00 at Shoppers on Saturday.  I have been holding off on buying a few things waiting for one of these saturdays to pop up again.  I am needing to replenish some items in my makeup bag, and I've been putting it off.  Looks like Shoppers will get my business this weekend.
I thought about doing the 40 minute drive to go to a Rexall...but the AM reward this week doesn't really warrant an excuse to drive there


----------



## ottawamom

Why is it every time I go on online chat with Airmiles they ask to confirm who they are speaking with? I'm usually using one of my alter egos when I do online chat so I just reply with their name. Anyone else experience this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Why is it every time I go on online chat with Airmiles they ask to confirm who they are speaking with? I'm usually using one of my alter egos when I do online chat so I just reply with their name. Anyone else experience this.


*Occasionally i even been asked for the AM # and birth-date associated with the account. I hate it when you call in to some Customer (dis)service  and you need to punch in your number before  you get any opportunity to talk to someone and then the very first thing they ask is for the # *


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

ottawamom said:


> Are the AM showing on your receipt? Mine were not when I left the cash at Sobeys. I promptly went to CS and they manually added those for me. All posted as usual on Wednesday. Maybe your store didn't send their AM report to head office in time. Give it another week before you worry.



Yes I have receipts with the AMs printed.  I went to Terry Fox and Stittsville - think I remember someone else going to Terry Fox


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Are the AM showing on your receipt? Mine were not when I left the cash at Sobeys. I promptly went to CS and they manually added those for me. All posted as usual on Wednesday. *Maybe your store didn't send their AM report to head office in time*. Give it another week before you worry.


*Yup the highlighted part -- our Metro obviously submits them in a batch, just noticed that my miles from August 9th posted but the ones from the Soo on Sept 4th posted yesterday. Makes my desk a mess(ier) spot with those receipts sitting around until i can check them off as posted.*


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *Going slightly off-topic but not really -- getting ready for the travel booking site to go online (hopefully tomorrow??) has me staring at travel sites, Air Canada, Westjet, Expedia ... Airmiles for flights (funny joke!). We're thinking of St Lucia because hubby read that there are Chocolate Plantations?!?!?! I'm lost in the confusion of resorts i know NADA about & wondering if there anyone has been and has suggestions. OR if not which resort chains would you recommend to the very confused Duck?*
> 
> *View attachment 350232*



We stayed in St. Lucia in 2013 at Coconut Bay Resort.  The resort was nice enough, but we chose it mainly for the kid-friendly aspects (kids' club, small waterpark with a few large slides and a lazy river).  There is an adults-only section, but I don't know that it would be my first choice without kids.  I think there are nicer resorts for adults, but probably at a higher price.  We mostly ate at the buffet (easier with small kids), but there were several table service food options.  IIRC you needed a reservation for the specialty restaurants, but they were included and not restricted.  Might have only been open for dinner though.  The resort is just off the end of the runway of the main airport; it's not exactly busy by major city standards, but around mid-afternoon each day there are a number of departures as the morning arrivals turn around to go back where they came from.  It's kind of fun to lie on the beach and watch the big jets take off directly overhead, if you like that sort of thing.  Lots of overseas flight crews at the buffet.

We spent one day exploring the island.  It's very small and you can easily drive around most of it in a day.  Roads are good, for the most part, but watch the hairpin turns at the tops of very steep and very high cliffs, without so much as a guardrail in sight.  I'm neither a anxious driver nor afraid of heights, but those turns still made me a little nervous.  Lucky they don't have winter.  There are some very nice views along that stretch though (the costal road between Castries and Soufriere).  I recall seeing banana plantations, but no chocolate that I noticed.  Doesn't mean they're not there though!  We spent a short while at Diamond Botanical Gardens, which is a nice spot (again, if you like that sort of thing).  If I hadn't had kids along we would probably have done some snorkling and might have tried to climb the Pitons (requires a guide, but they're easy to come by), but that was a non-starter with little kids.

The weather was typically Caribbean.  Usually sunny and highs in the high twenties, but there was generally a noticeable breeze off the water at the resort.  It was actually a touch too cool for my liking, but I'm a heat-lover.  This was in March, but I don't think the weather varies a great deal.

The only other all-inclusive I've tried was Dreams Punta Cana in early 2009.  We went for a friend's wedding.  Of the two, I would say that was the nicer resort.  Nice beach (but it was so windy on most of our trip that you wouldn't really want to be on the beach, unless you like being sand-blasted), HUGE buffet with lots of choices, and again, several specialty restaurants.  The food there was definitely a couple of notches above Coconut Bay, IMO.  But again, the target demographic is mainly families.  And if you're looking to spend much time off the resort, I would recommend St. Lucia over the Dominican Republic.

Good luck!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> I recall seeing banana plantations, but no chocolate that I noticed.
> The weather was typically Caribbean.  Usually sunny and highs in the high twenties, but there was generally a noticeable breeze off the water at the resort.  It was actually a touch too cool for my liking, but I'm a heat-lover.  This was in March, but I don't think the weather varies a great deal.The only other all-inclusive I've tried was Dreams Punta Cana in early 2009.  We went for a friend's wedding.  Of the two, I would say that was the nicer resort.  Nice beach (but it was so windy on most of our trip that you wouldn't really want to be on the beach, unless you like being sand-blasted), HUGE buffet with lots of choices, and again, several specialty restaurants.  The food there was definitely a couple of notches above Coconut Bay, IMO.  But again, the target demographic is mainly families.  And if you're looking to spend much time off the resort, I would recommend St. Lucia over the Dominican Republic.
> Good luck!



*They have actually turned those banana plantations INTO the Chocolate due to the fall in sales to the EU -- they used to supply close to 60% but that dropped to around 10% when they lowered the duty on bananas from Latin America. THEN Hurricane Tomas basically destroyed the plantations in 2010. They had just about recovered by the end of 2013 when wind & rain again devastated most of the fruit over the Christmas holidays.*

*NO -- I'm not that smart -- it was in the WestJet August magazine, hubby read it on the way home from Vancouver and then printed the story out when he got home with the names of the resorts circled *

*Thanks for the info about the weather & resorts .. I'm still in the research stage and currently Sandals are in the front due to their excellent handling of dietary issues AND free wifi But dang, $$$$$*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang .. any idea what this might be for?? I'm not expecting any extra miles from my 5 transactions, they all posted perfectly (a first for me!) ...I don't have anything on my spreadsheet waiting to post that's connected to online shopping (other than the 1,000 bonus eventually)*
> *View attachment 350600*




I got one too.
I've no idea
12 Sep 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 AIRMILESSHOPS PURCHASE BONUS +10

Hugs Mel


----------



## Spotthecat

I had received an email from airmilesshops telling me to "come back, make any purchase, and we'll give you 10 airmiles"...so it could be that?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> I had received an email from airmilesshops telling me to "come back, make any purchase, and we'll give you 10 airmiles"...so it could be that?


*Possibly -- who knows, but like @ottawamom said ... Start the car, start the car!! (best commercial ever)*

*



*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *ossibly -- who knows, but like @ottawamom said ... Start the car, start the car!! (best commercial ever)*


OMG I love that commercial and we use that saying everytime we get a too good to be true deal.


----------



## isabellea

After posting about the new iPhone I want to buy, I'm wondering if I could get it for *free* using Onyx and AM? I guess I should wait until they are for sale officially next week and then ask the Onyx concierge for a quote? Is that how it works?!?


----------



## kerreyn

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> did everyone get their Blue Friday points in Ontario?  I did two shops each about $100 (2 diff stores) and I noticed that I only got my 5 base points from each posted.  So I am short 1060 points.  Just wanted to see if anyone else had this issue before I enquire



I'm in Alberta, but I haven't gotten all my Blue Friday AM either. Most likely they'll post next week.  This isn't the first time they've been slow to post the Blue Friday air miles for me. As long as you have your receipt, you're fine. I wouldn't worry about it until next Thursday.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

gahhhhhhh at least my AM updated from Blue Friday and I got to update my signature, that's good news!

On the other hand... my kitchen flooded everywhere this morning ;  we have a blocked pipe in the system that is going to be at least a week of ripping out walls and cost over $1000 that we don't have. Our downstairs tenant will LOVE that.
My kid decided she hates all fruit and all nut-free snacks that I can send to school with her, after I bought SO MUCH stuff at the Blue Friday sale.
DH has had a bout of high blood pressure, so now he has a monitoring cuff beeping at us all the time. 
I have had insomnia for the better part of two weeks so I wake up every two hours and have to take a roasting hot shower to cook myself into falling back asleep.
It just started getting cold so all the outdoor plants had to come in, so we are "Tiptoeing through the tulips" all over the house... well they are strawberry plants and aloe and hot peppers, but still... we're banging our ankles against potted plants all the time.  We need to put up the indoor light rack but I have to find all the parts.  
*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh*  but I am going to focus on my Disney goals and try to be mentally in the most magical place on earth LOL
Thursdays, man, Thursdays... it's my least favorite day of the week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> gahhhhhhh at least my AM updated from Blue Friday and I got to update my signature, that's good news!
> 
> On the other hand... my kitchen flooded everywhere this morning ;  we have a blocked pipe in the system that is going to be at least a week of ripping out walls and cost over $1000 that we don't have. Our downstairs tenant will LOVE that.
> My kid decided she hates all fruit and all nut-free snacks that I can send to school with her, after I bought SO MUCH stuff at the Blue Friday sale.
> DH has had a bout of high blood pressure, so now he has a monitoring cuff beeping at us all the time.
> I have had insomnia for the better part of two weeks so I wake up every two hours and have to take a roasting hot shower to cook myself into falling back asleep.
> It just started getting cold so all the outdoor plants had to come in, so we are "Tiptoeing through the tulips" all over the house... well they are strawberry plants and aloe and hot peppers, but still... we're banging our ankles against potted plants all the time.  We need to put up the indoor light rack but I have to find all the parts.
> *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh*  but I am going to focus on my Disney goals and try to be mentally in the most magical place on earth LOL
> Thursdays, man, Thursdays... it's my least favorite day of the week!



*Holy crap you have a lot on your plate right now! I'm sorry life is dumping on your family. I'm just gonna put this out here ... remember who the hero is in Inside Out ... Sadness saves the day! (not trying to trivialize what's going on i get it!) *
*Side note: the meet & greet with Joy & Sadness had to be one of the highlights of our last trip -- and we have no kids! 








HOLY big picture .. sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







 
*






*


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> gahhhhhhh at least my AM updated from Blue Friday and I got to update my signature, that's good news!
> 
> On the other hand... my kitchen flooded everywhere this morning ;  we have a blocked pipe in the system that is going to be at least a week of ripping out walls and cost over $1000 that we don't have. Our downstairs tenant will LOVE that.
> My kid decided she hates all fruit and all nut-free snacks that I can send to school with her, after I bought SO MUCH stuff at the Blue Friday sale.
> DH has had a bout of high blood pressure, so now he has a monitoring cuff beeping at us all the time.
> I have had insomnia for the better part of two weeks so I wake up every two hours and have to take a roasting hot shower to cook myself into falling back asleep.
> It just started getting cold so all the outdoor plants had to come in, so we are "Tiptoeing through the tulips" all over the house... well they are strawberry plants and aloe and hot peppers, but still... we're banging our ankles against potted plants all the time.  We need to put up the indoor light rack but I have to find all the parts.
> *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh*  but I am going to focus on my Disney goals and try to be mentally in the most magical place on earth LOL
> Thursdays, man, Thursdays... it's my least favorite day of the week!




Sending some ~~~Hugs~~~ your way..
Nothing worse than going into work and thinking it's Friday--YEAH  ...wait what??? it's Thursday--ah crap.
My least favourite day of the week too.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Got this email.  Not sure if its targeted but just in case its not and you didn't see it...….

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24100088&ver=d39499&ymd=2018-01-01&changeLocale=en_CA

Not specific to all areas.  Small print needs to be read.

*Offer valid September 13 to September 19, 2018. Valid at participating IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle Béry, Jean Coutu, Shell, RONA, L'entrepôt RONA and Iris locations in Quebec; at participating IGA, Les Marchés Tradition and Jean Coutu locations in New Brunswick; and at participating Jean Coutu locations in Ontario. Qualifying redemption must be made in a single transaction.Limit of one 95 Bonus Miles offer per Collector number per partner. Use Miles in your Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for $10 towards purchases made in a single transaction. Standard AIR MILES Cash limits and Terms and Conditions apply. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details, visit airmiles.ca. AIR MILES Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Can be combined with other offers, AIR MILES offers. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Inc., Le Groupe Jean Coutu, Shell, RONA and Iris.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Don't see this posted yet, from an airmiles email:

Looks like redeem 95 cash miles at a sponsor below and get 95 am back. Once per sponsor per collector.  Today until Sept 19.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24100088&ver=d39499&ymd=2018-01-01&changeLocale=en_CA


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Don't see this posted yet, from an airmiles email:
> 
> Looks like redeem 95 cash miles at a sponsor below and get 95 am back. Once per sponsor per collector.  Today until Sept 19.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24100088&ver=d39499&ymd=2018-01-01&changeLocale=en_CA
> View attachment 350758



The fineprint:


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Don't see this posted yet, from an airmiles email:
> 
> Looks like redeem 95 cash miles at a sponsor below and get 95 am back. Once per sponsor per collector.  Today until Sept 19.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24100088&ver=d39499&ymd=2018-01-01&changeLocale=en_CA
> View attachment 350758


Looks like we posted at the same time.  Be careful with the small print.  Not good at all stores for all provinces.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> The fineprint:
> 
> View attachment 350759


BAAHAAAAHAAA, we posted at the same time again.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> BAAHAAAAHAAA, we posted at the same time again.



I think we've got this one covered lol.

I'm in for Shell and Rona!

Edit: OK, now I'm out lol.  Only Ontario option is Jean Coutu.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Side note: the meet & greet with Joy & Sadness had to be one of the highlights of our last trip -- and we have no kids! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Agreed!  Best one with DD!


----------



## osully

I LOVED the Joy & Sadness meet too! Best character meet in my opinion. <3


----------



## star72232

Days In the Sun said:


> I think we've got this one covered lol.
> 
> I'm in for Shell and Rona!
> 
> Edit: OK, now I'm out lol.  Only Ontario option is Jean Coutu.



I'm not positive about that, because I heard about using 95/getting 95 at Rona on the radio this morning.  I'm in Cambridge, was listening to a TO station.  Seems odd they would be promoting it in ON for a store that we can't use it at.


----------



## isabellea

I just did the spend 95AM get 95AM at IGA. There was signs at the cash promoting it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> I'm not positive about that, because I heard about using 95/getting 95 at Rona on the radio this morning.  I'm in Cambridge, was listening to a TO station.  Seems odd they would be promoting it in ON for a store that we can't use it at.



Oh good to know.  Might just hunt this down tomorrow.  I was trying to figure out why I'd even receive the email as I'm in GTA.  Thought maybe I had signed up for IGA during spring STB but I know I didn't.  Daughter goes to school in Quebec but I can't remember using my airmiles card while taking her to school or on the returns. I do however shop fairly regularly at Rona.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hi all
Ok I have a super silly question..what's the benefit of using 95 AM to get 95 AM?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi all
> Ok I have a super silly question..what's the benefit of using 95 AM to get 95 AM?



No silly questions.

You can buy $10 of "stuff", pay with 95 cash airmiles ($10 dollars worth of cash airmiles) and they will give them back.  So $10 for free.

Added benefit, if you are trying to reach onyx level, the 95 am they give back counts toward your yearly total.


----------



## kitntrip

Ugghhh, I need to buy a new fridge. Pieces keep breaking inside, but it's about 10 years old with kids living here so it's has a good run. Hopefully there's a good AM promo for Lowes when we come back from vacation in mid October.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links for the Rexall flyers are updated now -- the threshold spend is good for the entire week.*

*spend $30 get 20 AM*
*Spend $50 get 60 AM*
*Spend $70 get 100 AM*
*Ontario Flyer*
*Western Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm assuming for the MC 500 bonus when you shop at 3 stores...I could get a gift card at one of them for my purchase, right?  Like a tims or starbucks card at shell or staples?
> 
> I too am glad there are no big AM deals at Safeway this week.  Spent too much last week on new skates, ski rentals, boots, jackets, etc for my kids that are growing like weeds!  My son went up 3 boot sizes since last year, 2.5 skate sizes since April.  Thank goodness his growth spurt was during summer when he could wear shorts!!


*Ahhh i let this slip past ... yes, you can buy gift cards at Shell and they will count towards your 3 transactions of $20 on your MC. They are the only store that gives miles on gift cards all the time so it will work (thanks for the suggestion BTW!)*


----------



## Cinderella6174

Days In the Sun said:


> No silly questions.
> 
> You can buy $10 of "stuff", pay with 95 cash airmiles ($10 dollars worth of cash airmiles) and they will give them back.  So $10 for free.
> 
> Added benefit, if you are trying to reach onyx level, the 95 am they give back counts toward your yearly total.



ohhh. Ok. That makes sense, thank you. I was confused and thinking well I should just keep the 95?


----------



## Cinderella6174

another silly question but Donald, do you have the link for the MC partners? I think I naturally shop at them but would hate to miss out by one


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> another silly question but Donald, do you have the link for the MC partners? I think I naturally shop at them but would hate to miss out by one



*As someone else said, no silly questions, this is what makes this group amazing - we're all in this together and love helping each other out! Only problem right now is I'm on the bus into Toronto,  I'll see what I can dig up but it might need to wait till I get home. 

ETA found it! See if this works

Mastercard offer partners *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Cinderella6174 said:


> ohhh. Ok. That makes sense, thank you. I was confused and thinking well I should just keep the 95?



Ahhh, I see what you were thinking.  I think it's a bonus for airmiles cash collectors, they want to encourage you to collect and use cash miles, so if you don't collect cash miles, you can't participate.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> Ugghhh, I need to buy a new fridge. Pieces keep breaking inside, but it's about 10 years old with kids living here so it's has a good run. Hopefully there's a good AM promo for Lowes when we come back from vacation in mid October.



I just bought a freezer there, I kept waiting it out for the best deal combo.  I went back through all their flyers (they are on smartcanucks).  In my case, pricematching (minus 10%) and free delivery was the best deal, we only received base miles. Delivery was great btw, bought on a Wednesday night and it was plugged in and running first thing Friday morning.


----------



## kitntrip

Days In the Sun said:


> I just bought a freezer there, I kept waiting it out for the best deal combo.  I went back through all their flyers (they are on smartcanucks).  In my case, pricematching (minus 10%) and free delivery was the best deal, we only received base miles. Delivery was great btw, bought on a Wednesday night and it was plugged in and running first thing Friday morning.



Who did you price match with?


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> Who did you price match with?



Badboy, CanadianAppliances and Leons all had a lower price in my case (September long weekend deals).  They said they would take any of them. Honestly, if the model number matches and the business has it in stock, they sounded like anywhere was fine.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Did someone already ask this (if so, sorry)….for the Mastercard offer, can I buy a gift card at Staples and have that count or does it have to be a purchase that will actually earn miles?     

Not sure if I read that question or had a dream about it.   I've had some weird dreams lately, including ones about AM.  Ya....I know there's a screw loose.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Did someone already ask this (if so, sorry)….for the Mastercard offer, can I buy a gift card at Staples and have that count or does it have to be a purchase that will actually earn miles?
> 
> Not sure if I read that question or had a dream about it.   I've had some weird dreams lately, including ones about AM.  Ya....I know there's a screw loose.




Hi Hon
I was going to try this but changed my mind and went to rexall for my last 20.00 shop.
Here are the listed terms and conditions--it doesn't say you can't BUT it doesn't say you can.




To qualify for this offer, you must make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at each of 3 different participating Partners using your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* between September 1 and September 30, 2018, inclusive. Participating AIR MILES® Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit the “Participating Partners” section of this web page for current participating Partner details. Eligible purchases of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) 500 Bonus Miles offer applies per Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice.
I did my initial shop to activate the card at Shell --got gas
Small spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles (target offer)-- at Metro--picked up fresh fruits and veggies
$30.00 spend at Rexall get 20 airmiles--picked up cheese,cookies,crackers and a bunch of toothbrushes /toothpaste--on sale 88 cents each(school christmas baskets).(I used my Rexall 10.00 Gift coupon).
Sobeys --ended up spending $22.00 ,picked up fresh buns,Natrel Milk, bananas on sale,peanut butter etc.
so all done.
I should get credited 1000 airmiles for getting the card and doing 3 sponsors.
I wouldn't mind keeping the card and using it but when I tried to link it to my other bank account my bank wouldn't allow it for direct online payment. So to keep it I would need to open a BMO account which I'm not sure I want another bank account.
Some people are saying buying a Gift Card at Shell works for this deal however I have no personal experience with this.
Good luck at Staples,,I hope it works for you.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

star72232 said:


> I'm not positive about that, because I heard about using 95/getting 95 at Rona on the radio this morning.  I'm in Cambridge, was listening to a TO station.  Seems odd they would be promoting it in ON for a store that we can't use it at.



I heard it on the Radio this morning 
680 News in Mississauga.
I am going to check at my Rona store tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I was going to try this but changed my mind and went to rexall for my last 20.00 shop.
> Here are the listed terms and conditions--it doesn't say you can't BUT it doesn't say you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To qualify for this offer, you must make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at each of 3 different participating Partners using your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* between September 1 and September 30, 2018, inclusive. Participating AIR MILES® Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit the “Participating Partners” section of this web page for current participating Partner details. Eligible purchases of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) 500 Bonus Miles offer applies per Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice.
> I did my initial shop to activate the card at Shell --got gas
> Small spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles (target offer)-- at Metro--picked up fresh fruits and veggies
> $30.00 spend at Rexall get 20 airmiles--picked up cheese,cookies,crackers and a bunch of toothbrushes /toothpaste--on sale 88 cents each(school christmas baskets).
> Sobeys --ended up spending $22.00 ,picked up fresh buns,Natrel Milk, bananas on sale,peanut butter etc.
> so all done.
> I should get credited 1000 airmiles for getting the card and doing 3 sponsors.
> I wouldn't mind keeping the card and using it but when I tried to link it to my other bank account my bank wouldn't allow it for direct online payment. So to keep it I would need to open a BMO account which I'm not sure I want another bank account.
> Some people are saying buying a Gift Card at Shell works for this deal however I have no personal experience with this.
> Good luck at Staples,,I hope it works for you.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> https://bmoairmilesmastercarduat.sk...r500-_-Facebook-Paid-_-_FBPost-_-See-Partners


Maybe I will do this weekends Rexall spend $30, then use the $10 card from last weekend.  Will have to do some cupboard rummaging to see if there is anything we need or will need soon.

You should have no issue at all adding the MC as a bill payment on you current bank account. All my stuff is at TD but I have this BMO card and have been paying it from my TD account for years. I would go in to a branch and ask the teller to set it up as a bill payment in your portfolio.  If for some reason they actually can’t, you can always just mail a check to pay BMO or just walk into a BMO branch and pay it at the teller.


----------



## dancin Disney style

On second thought...:I could very easily spend $20 at Sobeys and it’s closer than Rexall. 

I’ve done Shell and Metro already.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Did someone already ask this (if so, sorry)….for the Mastercard offer, can I buy a gift card at Staples and have that count or does it have to be a purchase that will actually earn miles?
> 
> Not sure if I read that question or had a dream about it.   I've had some weird dreams lately, including ones about AM.  Ya....I know there's a screw loose.


I know that MC can't distinguish a gift card from any other purchase so if the AM bonus is truly from MC (which I believe it is) than yes, you could buy a gc and it would count.  I know that I did this same thing when I got a similar offer from American Express.  Bought gc's from Metro and Foodland for that one.  
Now, don't know if I'm correct but I don't think I'm wrong.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> *I wouldn't mind keeping the card and using it but when I tried to link it to my other bank account my bank wouldn't allow it for direct online payment. *So to keep it I would need to open a BMO account which I'm not sure I want another bank account.
> Some people are saying buying a Gift Card at Shell works for this deal however I have no personal experience with this.
> Good luck at Staples,,I hope it works for you.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> https://bmoairmilesmastercarduat.sk...r500-_-Facebook-Paid-_-_FBPost-_-See-Partners



Not sure if I have your issue correct but I pay my BMO airmiles credit card automatically each month from my TD account. I do not have a BMO account, just the credit card.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure if I have your issue correct but I pay my BMO airmiles credit card automatically each month from my TD account. I do not have a BMO account, just the credit card.



Hi Hon
When I logged onto my RBC Bank account and tried to add the BMO MC it said NO cards starting with these four numbers XXXX can be added to payee account
and those are the four numbers my card starts with ..........so I could not add it as a payee.
I am going to go into BMO tomorrow and see if there are any options. I could also check via RBC for options.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Did someone already ask this (if so, sorry)….for the Mastercard offer, can I buy a gift card at Staples and have that count or does it have to be a purchase that will actually earn miles?
> 
> Not sure if I read that question or had a dream about it.   I've had some weird dreams lately, including ones about AM.  Ya....I know there's a screw loose.


*I'm in the same boat (or is it bed?) AM filters into the depth of my brain at the oddest times!*


bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I was going to try this but changed my mind and went to rexall for my last 20.00 shop.
> Here are the listed terms and conditions--it doesn't say you can't BUT it doesn't say you can.I did my initial shop to activate the card at Shell --got gas
> Small spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles (target offer)-- at Metro--picked up fresh fruits and veggies
> $30.00 spend at Rexall get 20 airmiles--picked up cheese,cookies,crackers and a bunch of toothbrushes /toothpaste--on sale 88 cents each(school christmas baskets).
> Sobeys --ended up spending $22.00 ,picked up fresh buns,Natrel Milk, bananas on sale,peanut butter etc.
> so all done.
> I should get credited 1000 airmiles for getting the card and doing 3 sponsors.





dancin Disney style said:


> Maybe I will do this weekends Rexall spend $30, then use the $10 card from last weekend.  Will have to do some cupboard rummaging to see if there is anything we need or will need soon.


*The threshold spend is good for the entire WEEK this time so if you're busy over the weekend don't fret!*



tinkerone said:


> I know that MC can't distinguish a gift card from any other purchase so if the AM bonus is truly from MC (which I believe it is) than yes, you could buy a gc and it would count.  I know that I did this same thing when I got a similar offer from American Express.  Bought gc's from Metro and Foodland for that one. Now, don't know if I'm correct but I don't think I'm wrong.



*I've been pondering the whole gift card thing myself today and going in circles. Here's my thoughts on the subject -- feel free to dissect*

*Only 2 things are mentioned in the offer - $20 pre-tax purchase at 3 different sponsors*
*previous offer said specifically we needed to earn at least 1 mile with no mention of $ value (the weekend one use the card x time get x miles)*
*MC only classifies transaction based on store TYPE not what you actually buy at that store*
*SO -- in my mind if i wanted to i could buy $20 worth of ANYTHING at 3 of the sponsors and be done. HOWEVER -- the MC is our secondary card and i can't afford to spend $60 and find out later my assumptions were wrong. We've done 1 sale at Metro of $20.15 for flowers & ice cream so far. Filled up the rental car at Shell but it came to $19.50 so won't count. The plan is to go to Rexall before the gift card from last week expires for one sale. For the 3rd we'll wait to see what next week's offers are at Sobey's/Foodland and if nothing's good we'll buy a gift card at Shell because i KNOW they count on a regular basis.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm in the same boat (or is it bed?) AM filters into the depth of my brain at the oddest times!*


If you find a 12 step program let me know.....I need it too.  I find myself, far too often, saying 'there's an AM deal on.....' or 'I have to shop at (insert store name) because they have big AM today'.


----------



## bababear_50

BMO Mastercard successfully added to my payee account via RBC.
Yeah! Apparently I was the glitch in the system,,lol.

Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Since Sobeys has maybe 40AM max for me this week I am planning to do my grocery shopping at Real Canadian Superstore tomorrow and do some price matching! I've screenshotted everything on my Phone and it's also saved in the Reebee app. Any other tips?


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Since Sobeys has maybe 40AM max for me this week I am planning to do my grocery shopping at Real Canadian Superstore tomorrow and do some price matching! I've screenshotted everything on my Phone and it's also saved in the Reebee app. Any other tips?


They allow a max of 4 items per price match, it has to state a price per item (no 2/$6 type of thing), produce must match the brand or grown it, fresh meat you must have the meat dept staff make you a new label.  They also have a specific list of stores that they will match with.... only the direct, local competitors.

They do not match PC Optimum offers from their other stores like Fortinos, No Frills etc.


----------



## osully

Wow. Wayfair is so expensive. Was looking for a halloween-y welcome mat and the cheapest ones are around $40! I will definitely just go to Michaels with a 55% off coupon next time they have one. That'd be around $13!


----------



## osully

Indigo is having one of their "top up your plum points weekend" - I got an email Thursday that they topped me up to $20 off next purchase over $20. Just bought a Disney adult colouring book (Disney Animals themed!) and the Coco little golden book.  Cost me $2.10 after taxes!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

osully said:


> Indigo is having one of their "top up your plum points weekend" - I got an email Thursday that they topped me up to $20 off next purchase over $20. Just bought a Disney adult colouring book (Disney Animals themed!) and the Coco little golden book.  Cost me $2.10 after taxes!



I got an email from Indigo as well...sadly I had just redeemed Plum points, so my offer was only for $5 off but hey I only had something like 50 points left after my last redemption so it was pretty good...I ended up redeeming my $5 for a Rick Steves French saying translation book which will be perfect for my Disney cruise that leaves out of Quebec on September 27!!!!!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> They allow a max of 4 items per price match, it has to state a price per item (no 2/$6 type of thing), produce must match the brand or grown it, fresh meat you must have the meat dept staff make you a new label.  They also have a specific list of stores that they will match with.... only the direct, local competitors.
> 
> They do not match PC Optimum offers from their other stores like Fortinos, No Frills etc.


That might be store specific. Ours in Aurora match nofrills shoppers and fortinos..the ones they dont are Coppa and starkys...so just depends


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> That might be store specific. Ours in Aurora match nofrills shoppers and fortinos..the ones they dont are Coppa and starkys...so just depends


Each RCSS has a set list of stores that they will price match...it is their direct geographical competitors only.
They will usually price match any store under the Loblaw Corp umbrella, even if it's outside of the geographic boundary,  but the store reserves the right not to do so.  What they will not match are the PC Optimum point offers that the other stores have.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Over on the Rumors and News board, they were talking about the new pricing structure that might be rolling out as early as October. They also said they think the recent MDE problems are a result of back-end issues due to this new structuring thing.

I wonder how this new pricing structure will reflect the amount of air miles needed for the 5-day and 7-day tickets?


----------



## dancin Disney style

My guess is that AM will offer low tier tickets only and you will have to pay for the upgrade when you get there, if you need to.   Second guess is that they will offer a low tier and a high tier option but only for one length....either the 5 or 7 day, but not both.

I sooooo miss the 3 day tickets....there were always perfect for us


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> My guess is that AM will offer low tier tickets only and you will have to pay for the upgrade when you get there, if you need to.   Second guess is that they will offer a low tier and a high tier option but only for one length....either the 5 or 7 day, but not both.



I so miss the three day tickets,they were perfect for me too.
Lets hope they consider bringing them back.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I so miss the three day tickets,they were perfect for me too.
> Lets hope they consider bringing them back.
> Hugs Mel


3 or 4 days is always perfect for us and I never minded paying to add that 4th day if we wanted it. Now with the 5 day tickets twice we have done 4 days and left the 5th unused and twice used that 5th day just to get in for dinner.  I'm not exactly ok with wasting that 5th day but I try to remind myself that I didn't pay OOP for the tickets.


----------



## ottawamom

Keep in mind your extra day is only costing you $15/day. Not a huge amount if "wasted". That's why I always pick up the 7 day tickets when we go for a week. Day 6 and 7 are a marginal amount more for the ability to pop in an do something if we choose to.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When we go back in May 2020, my parents and I have leftover days from a long time a go. I am going to buy DD10 a one-day ticket with hopper option.  $175 US! Which is like $230 Canadian...thank god DH has no interest in going back to WDW, not even for one day! lol


----------



## TD1516

Does anyone know if/when Air Miles will reduce the amount of miles needed for the tickets?  I remember they had a sale on earlier this year.  I am at 4700 Air Miles.  I need a 7 day ticket  (either kid or adult) no later than mid November so we can book our fast passes in late November.


On a side note it's our 1st trip.  Going to have 6 park days with a just turned 5 year old.  Would you get hoppers? I am thinking no, hubby says yes. 

It seems the easiest part about booking this trip was booking adr's.  I change my mind daily on which resort to book.  Lol.

Thanks


----------



## tinkerone

TD1516 said:


> On a side note it's our 1st trip.  Going to have 6 park days with a just turned 5 year old.  Would you get hoppers? I am thinking no, hubby says yes.
> 
> It seems the easiest part about booking this trip was booking adr's.  I change my mind daily on which resort to book.  Lol.
> 
> Thanks



I wouldn't, unless there is a sale that includes it, and here's my reason why.  Going to any of the parks means being there for hours.  Usually by the end of a day the child is dead tired and we are exhausted from trying to keep the child entertained while waiting for rides, buses, food, even just strolling from one area to another.  Most kids will be very cranky even given an afternoon nap, at least that has been my experience with my children (grown now), my grandchildren and a few nieces and nephews that we have taken along.  One park a day is plenty for them.  Now, having said that, maybe one of the grown ups want to go to a park in the evening when one parent and child are resting at the hotel.  Whole different scenario.  Its all going to depend on how your family works but its not a cheap add on so think about it before you purchase.  I know for my family it has not been worth the cost so I usually forgo it.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from shopping at Metro. Read between the lines and you'll get what I'm trying to tell you. 

I was shopping using DH card, DS card and mine. DH threshold spend didn't work. Thank goodness I had printed out the reminder list on Sept 13 (Thurs) and had it with me. I went to customer service and they quite happily added the missing 10AM for the Threshold spend. I got home logged onto my computer determined to figure out why the threshold spend didn't work. It said it had been used Sept 13 (Thurs). But I didn't shop on Thursday, DH didn't shop on Thursday. DS, who doesn't have his own card uses DH's and he shopped on Thursday. He doesn't tell me when he adds AM I usually figure them out after they have posted (which is why he has DH card, easier to keep track in that account). OOPs, I guess I didn't really deserve them but Oh well!


----------



## bababear_50

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know if/when Air Miles will reduce the amount of miles needed for the tickets?  I remember they had a sale on earlier this year.  I am at 4700 Air Miles.  I need a 7 day ticket  (either kid or adult) no later than mid November so we can book our fast passes in late November.
> 
> 
> On a side note it's our 1st trip.  Going to have 6 park days with a just turned 5 year old.  Would you get hoppers? I am thinking no, hubby says yes.
> 
> It seems the easiest part about booking this trip was booking adr's.  I change my mind daily on which resort to book.  Lol.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Hon
I am not sure they will adjust the miles as there is a Canadian Resident ticket available right now,,,BUT it has happened before.

It is hard for first trip people to imagine all the walking ,standing and waiting that is involved at Disney.

For my first visit I got hoppers and we never used them.

Now I just plan which park for each day and either decide to eat counter service (CS) or make a (TS) advanced dining reservation for a restaurant in the Park we are visiting that day.

Often the resorts have nice restaurants too.
I use allears/and touring plans to review menu choices and special events.

https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/dining/menus
http://allears.net/dining/menu

If it were me I'd use the extra money saved on Park Hoppers and book a Special Dessert Party or Tour.

Remember all the Christmas decorations should be up at the time of your Holiday visit and a ADR at one of the resorts might be nice.
Grand Floridian
Animal Kingdom Lodge


Have fun planning and have a very Magical Holiday
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from shopping at Metro. Read between the lines and you'll get what I'm trying to tell you.
> 
> I was shopping using DH card, DS card and mine. DH threshold spend didn't work. Thank goodness I had printed out the reminder list on Sept 13 (Thurs) and had it with me. I went to customer service and they quite happily added the missing 10AM for the Threshold spend. I got home logged onto my computer determined to figure out why the threshold spend didn't work. It said it had been used Sept 13 (Thurs). But I didn't shop on Thursday, DH didn't shop on Thursday. DS, who doesn't have his own card uses DH's and he shopped on Thursday. He doesn't tell me when he adds AM I usually figure them out after they have posted (which is why he has DH card, easier to keep track in that account). OOPs, I guess I didn't really deserve them but Oh well!


----------



## ottawamom

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know if/when Air Miles will reduce the amount of miles needed for the tickets?  I remember they had a sale on earlier this year.  I am at 4700 Air Miles.  I need a 7 day ticket  (either kid or adult) no later than mid November so we can book our fast passes in late November.
> 
> On a side note it's our 1st trip.  Going to have 6 park days with a just turned 5 year old.  Would you get hoppers? I am thinking no, hubby says yes.
> 
> It seems the easiest part about booking this trip was booking adr's.  I change my mind daily on which resort to book.  Lol.
> 
> Thanks



Hoppers are great if you're going at a time with long park hours and you'll be touring from start to finish. This last trip we didn't have hoppers and we really didn't miss them. You'll be exhausted at the end of your day with your little one. Go back to the resort and get some rest so you can do it all over again the next day.

A little careful planning and you'll have a great trip. I would suggest Touring Plans if you need help as a first timer. Invest in it now and have the planning done before you get to your fastpass time. Then you can tweek your plans.


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> I got one too.
> I've no idea
> 12 Sep 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRMILESSHOPS PURCHASE BONUS +10
> 
> Hugs Mel


I get these all the time: 

_Hey there stranger,

Couldn’t help but notice you checking us out. Why not go a bit further and check out that item you had your eye on too? You’ll get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles† on top of the Milesyou’ll get just for shopping through airmilesshops.ca. 

It’s never been so easy to shop and get Miles at the same time._

Always browse for a day or two before you purchase! You'll get 10 miles about 80% of the time.


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I get these all the time:
> 
> _Hey there stranger,
> 
> Couldn’t help but notice you checking us out. Why not go a bit further and check out that item you had your eye on too? You’ll get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles† on top of the Milesyou’ll get just for shopping through airmilesshops.ca.
> 
> It’s never been so easy to shop and get Miles at the same time._
> 
> Always browse for a day or two before you purchase! You'll get 10 miles about 80% of the time.




Yeah I was hanging around the Wayfair site (via the airmiles shop),,,,I'm trying to decide if I want an area carpet in my living room..... maybe after this heat wave moves along and we get into some chilly weather it will make me make a move.lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

TD1516 said:


> Does anyone know if/when Air Miles will reduce the amount of miles needed for the tickets?  I remember they had a sale on earlier this year.  I am at 4700 Air Miles.  I need a 7 day ticket  (either kid or adult) no later than mid November so we can book our fast passes in late November.
> 
> 
> On a side note it's our 1st trip.  Going to have 6 park days with a just turned 5 year old.  Would you get hoppers? I am thinking no, hubby says yes.
> 
> It seems the easiest part about booking this trip was booking adr's.  I change my mind daily on which resort to book.  Lol.
> 
> Thanks


Being your first trip don’t get the hoppers.  You will have more than enough to fill your days, one park at a time.  I highly recommend a stroller for your 5yo.  You will be surprised how fast those little legs wear out.


----------



## bababear_50

Come on airmiles Mel is making her Fall/Winter sensory bins for work.
I need:
Pasta
Rice
Epsom salts
Popcorn
food coloring,,rubbing alcohol ,,hoping some of this has some airmiles next week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TD1516

Thanks everyone.
No Hoppers.  I was planning on getting a stroller, as nobody in our family walks miles and miles per day.  
I figured 2 days at MK. Plus 1 at the other 3, and then we will figure out which park for the other day.

No water parks, not our thing plus probably too cool. 

I just saw the fine print and it states the air miles tickets expire Dec 31, 2018.  Our trip is late January, early February.

I hope they come out with 2019 tickets soon.


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah I was hanging around the Wayfair site (via the airmiles shop),,,,I'm trying to decide if I want an area carpet in my living room..... maybe after this heat wave moves along and we get into some chilly weather it will make me make a move.lol
> Hugs Mel


I'm moving and need all new furniture which is SO expensive but also SO exciting! I have been browsing Wayfair and also took a trip to Ikea on Friday - I found this rug and I can't stop thinking about it! I love the ocean.  https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/00345846/


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Very regila
> 
> I'm moving and need all new furniture which is SO expensive but also SO exciting! I have been browsing Wayfair and also took a trip to Ikea on Friday - I found this rug and I can't stop thinking about it! I love the ocean.  https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/00345846/



Hi Hon
I just finished re-furnishing my living room and yep it is expensive BUT so much fun.
I love your carpet choice at IKEA,,very beautiful.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I just finished re-furnishing my living room and yep it is expensive BUT so much fun.
> I love your carpet choice at IKEA,,very beautiful.
> Hugs Mel


Thanks!! Yeah, it's going to be a bit pricey but hopefully it will be long term stuff (for the first time ever!)


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I received my missing Sobeys Blue Friday points from both stores...for some reason Terry Fox gave me an addition 100 AM (650 vs 550 which already included the 100 threshold spend).  So Terry Fox Sobeys - site of much of my scorn - you are forgiven for a while


----------



## Days In the Sun

My husband cashed in 95 airmiles at Rona in GTA yesterday and didn't receive the 95 airmiles back. Perhaps they come later but it's not looking likely.


----------



## Aladora

I was so excited to see that Thrifty Foods had a gift card deal for their Smile cards, buy $200, get 200AM. I was fully prepared to drop $1000 on 5 cards but as expected it was a "once per card account" deal. 

If Thrifty Foods is owned by Sobeys, why can't we get the multi card deals???


----------



## Days In the Sun

Reminder, if you have the Rexall $10 gc given out last weekend, they expire on Thursday (Sept 20).  I missed out on my last one so I suppose this is a "note to self".


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Aladora said:


> I was so excited to see that Thrifty Foods had a gift card deal for their Smile cards, buy $200, get 200AM. I was fully prepared to drop $1000 on 5 cards but as expected it was a "once per card account" deal.
> 
> If Thrifty Foods is owned by Sobeys, why can't we get the multi card deals???



Sobeys tries to run Thrifty Foods as a separate business as much as possible since they (at point had) a 50% market share on island and the brand was extremely strong.  That's why the Alex Campbell signature series products continued.  I worked on the due diligence of the purchase (years ago now).  Club TF was always run more locally than other Club Sobeys regions (using same systems infrastructure)


----------



## Aladora

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Sobeys tries to run Thrifty Foods as a separate business as much as possible since they (at point had) a 50% market share on island and the brand was extremely strong.  That's why the Alex Campbell signature series products continued.  I worked on the due diligence of the purchase (years ago now).  Club TF was always run more locally than other Club Sobeys regions (using same systems infrastructure)



but but but...I want good AM offers!  Especially since we have lost Safeway here in Victoria, our "best" way to get AM is Rexall and there is only so much shampoo I can stockpile!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I hear you.  I am in Ottawa so in theory I can play both sides of the river for offers (IGA and Sobeys), plus metro (never any good) and also Rexall and jean Coutu (there are a few in Ottawa)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Reminder, if you have the Rexall $10 gc given out last weekend, they expire on Thursday (Sept 20).  I missed out on my last one so I suppose this is a "note to self".


*THANKS! I was planning on waiting till the next flyer came out and i could check to see which week would be better for shopping. Now i KNOW I'll be going before Friday. We always need vitamins, pain killers & bandaids! *


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> Reminder, if you have the Rexall $10 gc given out last weekend, they expire on Thursday (Sept 20). I missed out on my last one so I suppose this is a "note to self".


Yup I don't really need anything so free candy it will be.


----------



## bababear_50

Mini Vent
My major credit card compromised,,fraud-and police notified.
This has really freaked me out. The thing is I only used the card at local well known to me places.
My head is spinning as to how this could have happened. Thank-god I check my bank account frequently.
wow just wow.I feel like cancelling everything I have with banks.
Can this happen to other cards I have,,I mean nothing like this has ever happened to me,,I;m kind of lost here.
Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

don't stress - remember its really the vendors that have to stress.  I've had my corporate credit cards compromise so many times over the years - always cabs and hotels but companies still insist on using them there.  I had my whole team (22 people) with compromised cards at a major hotel in Niagara Falls once.  So it happens.  its not your fault, likely not the bank's fault.  Probably you used it somewhere they had a skinner device which they rang it through.  Whenever a store uses your credit card they need to have their device above the table in eyesight.  When the card goes down, fraud is up!  I have been an auditor for 20 years and credit card frauds are very frequent.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Mini Vent
> My major credit card compromised,,fraud-and police notified.
> This has really freaked me out. The thing is I only used the card at local well known to me places.
> My head is spinning as to how this could have happened. Thank-god I check my bank account frequently.
> wow just wow.I feel like cancelling everything I have with banks.
> Can this happen to other cards I have,,I mean nothing like this has ever happened to me,,I;m kind of lost here.
> Mel


First of all, take a deep breath and release.  
Now, I'm retired now however in my past life I dealt with this situation on a weekly basis, often more.  Don't try and rack your brain trying to figure out where or when this happened.  There is a 99% chance your card was compromised at least 6 months ago, maybe even longer.  It takes the 'bad guys' a while to collect a lot of cards, they don't just do one person.  Could have happened at one of the well know places you mentioned by a staff member that has since moved on.  Doesn't mean the store is involved.  Also, it could have been a person just passing you who had a scanner which came close to where you keep your card.  Could also have been from a store online you may have ordered from which has had their data hacked.  What I can tell you for sure is that the chance of you finding out where this happened has less than a 1% chance so don't worry your head.  Banks are prepared for this sort of thing.  I know it feels like you have been violated but you will never lose money because of fraud.
I'd be interested to know where your card was used, if you feel like you can share this.  Please, no one take offense, however a whole lot of fraud takes place in/from Quebec.  It seems to be the card fraud capital of Canada.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> don't stress - remember its really the vendors that have to stress.  I've had my corporate credit cards compromise so many times over the years - always cabs and hotels but companies still insist on using them there.  I had my whole team (22 people) with compromised cards at a major hotel in Niagara Falls once.  So it happens.  its not your fault, likely not the bank's fault.  Probably you used it somewhere they had a skinner device which the range it through.  Whenever a store uses your credit card they need to have their device above the table in eyesight.  When the card downs down, fraud is up!  I have been an auditor for 20 years and credit card frauds are very frequent.





tinkerone said:


> First of all, take a deep breath and release.
> Now, I'm retired now however in my past life I dealt with this situation on a weekly basis, often more.  Don't try and rack your brain trying to figure out where or when this happened.  There is a 99% chance your card was compromised at least 6 months ago, maybe even longer.  It takes the 'bad guys' a while to collect a lot of cards, they don't just do one person.  Could have happened at one of the well know places you mentioned by a staff member that has since moved on.  Doesn't mean the store is involved.  Also, it could have been a person just passing you who had a scanner which came close to where you keep your card.  Could also have been from a store online you may have ordered from which has had their data hacked.  What I can tell you for sure is that the chance of you finding out where this happened has less than a 1% chance so don't worry your head.  Banks are prepared for this sort of thing.  I know it feels like you have been violated but you will never lose money because of fraud.
> I'd be interested to know where your card was used, if you feel like you can share this.  Please, no one take offense, however a whole lot of fraud takes place in/from Quebec.  It seems to be the card fraud capital of Canada.



Thank-you guys for replying, this has never happened to me and yes I was trying so hard to figure out how and where it happened.
I kind of felt like if they were able to do this then what else do they know and are they going to do. Deep Breath here--ok it will be alright.
Thanks for caring
BIG Hugs Mel

I'm in Mississauga
two charges
first charge for $1.00
second charge for $918.79
I can't recall the name of company BUT I think it has something to do with online trading.
Company in Edmonton.(My card has been cancelled and online banking info disabled).


----------



## ottawamom

So sorry this is happening to you. Did you notice the unusual activity or did the bank notify you. I check my bank account and credit card weekly. Just paranoid about this happening. 

Good opportunity to remind everyone to check their accounts regularly for unusual activity.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> So sorry this is happening to you. Did you notice the unusual activity or did the bank notify you. I check my bank account and credit card weekly. Just paranoid about this happening.
> 
> Good opportunity to remind everyone to check their accounts regularly for unusual activity.



Hi Hon
I use the card daily to build those Westjet dollars,,so I check every other day and pay the balance off.
The charges went on on Sat 15th. I noticed the two unauthorized charges and called them.
I am wondering if my Disney ADR's secured and booked with this card are still going to be ok?
Yep a good reminder to check accounts frequently.

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I had it happen to me, but the bank called me because someone tried to use and it was pretty much maxed out so they couldn't. I had no idea. The bank was really good about it, they called and confirmed I was me  then sent me a new card. I was pretty upset trying to figure out where it happened but they basically said it could be anywhere. I also had it happen to me with my debit card twice, it was compromised and cancelled by the bank. Rather embarrassing when they don't notify you and you try to use it and it's declined repeatedly.  At least you noticed quickly, it will be resolved quickly. Your ADR's etc should be fine, I have used a card that expired before the trip, I guess if I had not shown up there might have been a problem then!  

I can't tell if it's better to use the tap or the chip with my cards. And online I try to use paypal when possible. Not sure it makes a difference!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Its very common to get a small 'feeler' charge first, followed by bigger ones.  My corp card stolen in Niagara was used to buy a few dollars of dog food in Manhattan, then on to Dominican Republic where it was completely maxed out at a nightclub.  In fact my whole team had their stolen cards tried out in the Us, then they quickly moved to the Caribbean (various places), Serbia and India.  BTW the former Yugoslav countries seem to be the nexus of stolen credit card schemes.  The Kodi boxes premium services were getting washed through these countries too with lots of fraud.


----------



## juniorbugman

Sorry your card was compromised.  I have never had my accounts compromised but I have had a call from my Credit Union that a bank machine that I used my card at had been reported as being compromised so they cancelled my card and sent me a new one.  That has happened twice and both times it was a CIBC bank machine in different locations because I knew exactly where the card had been used.  I knew I had used my CIBC card at the same machine so I went to the CIBC and asked them for a new card and they asked why and they gave me a new card as well.  I guess I was lucky that my Credit Union is small so they can personally contact their clients and fix any issues in advance.
On another note this was the sky tonight.  Wasn't it beautiful?


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I use the card daily to build those Westjet dollars,,so I check every other day and pay the balance off.
> The charges went on on Sat 15th. I noticed the two unauthorized charges and called them.
> I am wondering if my Disney ADR's secured and booked with this card are still going to be ok?
> Yep a good reminder to check accounts frequently.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Is there any way to contact Disney and have them change the CC#? That way you know you can travel worry free.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Mini Vent
> My major credit card compromised,,fraud-and police notified.
> This has really freaked me out. The thing is I only used the card at local well known to me places.
> My head is spinning as to how this could have happened. Thank-god I check my bank account frequently.
> wow just wow.I feel like cancelling everything I have with banks.
> Can this happen to other cards I have,,I mean nothing like this has ever happened to me,,I;m kind of lost here.
> Mel



I've had this happen a couple of times to me. I always feel relieved because the banks have been so professional and easy to deal with. It isn't something that you can actually figure out, so rest assured that all is good. 



tinkerone said:


> First of all, take a deep breath and release.
> Now, I'm retired now however in my past life I dealt with this situation on a weekly basis, often more.  Don't try and rack your brain trying to figure out where or when this happened.  There is a 99% chance your card was compromised at least 6 months ago, maybe even longer.  It takes the 'bad guys' a while to collect a lot of cards, they don't just do one person.  Could have happened at one of the well know places you mentioned by a staff member that has since moved on.  Doesn't mean the store is involved.  Also, it could have been a person just passing you who had a scanner which came close to where you keep your card.  Could also have been from a store online you may have ordered from which has had their data hacked.  What I can tell you for sure is that the chance of you finding out where this happened has less than a 1% chance so don't worry your head.  Banks are prepared for this sort of thing.  I know it feels like you have been violated but you will never lose money because of fraud.
> I'd be interested to know where your card was used, if you feel like you can share this.  Please, no one take offense, however a whole lot of fraud takes place in/from Quebec.  It seems to be the card fraud capital of Canada.


 Mine came through from Quebec one time....and at that time, I'd never been near Quebec. I do hear, though, that a _lot _of the fraudulent behaviour surfaces there. I wonder why?



bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you guys for replying, this has never happened to me and yes I was trying so hard to figure out how and where it happened.
> I kind of felt like if they were able to do this then what else do they know and are they going to do. Deep Breath here--ok it will be alright.
> Thanks for caring
> BIG Hugs Mel
> 
> I'm in Mississauga
> two charges
> first charge for $1.00
> second charge for $918.79
> I can't recall the name of company BUT I think it has something to do with online trading.
> Company in Edmonton.(My card has been cancelled and online banking info disabled).


Yeah, those tiny test charges are a clear example of something fishy going on. Note, though, I had a legitimate one-Priceline, maybe?- that did that same thing. 

I'm another of the check my bank accounts every couple of days, gal. I have a daughter who has one of my credit cards, and she *never *tells me when she charges something, so I have to update my Quicken. Nothing gets by me.


----------



## isabellea

I’ve heard about the QC connection too but I lived in QC all my life and never had any issue with any of my cards. And the card scanning has to be done locally whether the ring leaders are here or not... DH had his debit card canceled by the banks 2-3 time one year so I guess he was going to a store I wasn’t that had a fraudulent card scanner. Since then no problem.


----------



## damo

Hackers can hack into a company where you used your card as well.  They may not even know they've been hacked.


----------



## tinkerone

ALERT!  I was just at Rexall and the cashier was really nice and gave me next weeks flyer.  Its their 114th anniversary (has Rexall really been around that long?) so from Friday Sept 21 to Thursday Sept 27 they are doing 114 AM with a $50 spend.  Tons of AM bonus products as well.  Looks like a good week to do a Rexall shop.


----------



## hdrolfe

flights question - I can see direct flights when I search for one person paying in AM, but when I want to add another person to pay in cash I don't see those flights. I'm booking for my son and I. I'm not sure of the rules around flying or buying tickets, can I buy one through AM for me and pay cash through the airline for the other? Is that against some kind of rules? I always pay to pick our seats and would put them together. I thought maybe one of you might have done this. I don't think I'll have the AM for two flights at peak season. We are already having to look at flying from Montreal instead of Ottawa just to get something that isn't 8000 AM for one person. I may just spend the money on the flights. I don't know. I wish their new online booking system would come online soon so I can maybe just take money off the cruise instead.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> ALERT!  I was just at Rexall and the cashier was really nice and gave me next weeks flyer.  Its their 114th anniversary (has Rexall really been around that long?) so from Friday Sept 21 to Thursday Sept 27 they are doing 114 AM with a $50 spend.  Tons of AM bonus products as well.  Looks like a good week to do a Rexall shop.



Thank you for the heads up! We are leaving on holiday Friday afternoon. I may just have enough time to get a quick shop in before we leave for the airport.



hdrolfe said:


> flights question - I can see direct flights when I search for one person paying in AM, but when I want to add another person to pay in cash I don't see those flights. I'm booking for my son and I. I'm not sure of the rules around flying or buying tickets, can I buy one through AM for me and pay cash through the airline for the other? Is that against some kind of rules? I always pay to pick our seats and would put them together. I thought maybe one of you might have done this. I don't think I'll have the AM for two flights at peak season. We are already having to look at flying from Montreal instead of Ottawa just to get something that isn't 8000 AM for one person. I may just spend the money on the flights. I don't know. I wish their new online booking system would come online soon so I can maybe just take money off the cruise instead.



What days are you looking at? If you decide to go ahead with your BMO World Elite offer you will save 15% on flights. If you only have enough for 1 with AM book that one and then book the other flight with the airline directly (only possible glitch is your son is a minor and that may complicate things).

If you can wait to book I found that AM had flights on sale over the American Thanksgiving (Black Friday) event. You might get lucky with the direct flights then.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> What days are you looking at? If you decide to go ahead with your BMO World Elite offer you will save 15% on flights. If you only have enough for 1 with AM book that one and then book the other flight with the airline directly (only possible glitch is your son is a minor and that may complicate things).
> 
> If you can wait to book I found that AM had flights on sale over the American Thanksgiving (Black Friday) event. You might get lucky with the direct flights then.



Thanks, I am looking at March 9 to 16 or 17.  I'll have to wait and see what happens. The flights from Montreal are on "sale" for 15% off the airmiles, but because it's peak season they are still 3230 AM each. It's weird to me that the base AM for flights from Montreal are higher than from Ottawa. Montreal has so many more choices though. Fingers crossed for some good Airmiles bonuses! The next one is in November I think? Maybe it'll be sooner  

And looks like I'll be going to Rexall this weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

March Break timing you should probably be looking at sooner than later. Those are prime flights (not from Montreal necessarily but definitely from Ottawa)


----------



## isabellea

This is the week after our Spring break so seats shouldn’t disappear as quickly from YUL as if you were looking for the week before.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> March Break timing you should probably be looking at sooner than later. Those are prime flights (not from Montreal necessarily but definitely from Ottawa)



My own fault for deciding now to travel over March break, we usually travel off the peak week but I'm trying not to use all my vacation up before summer, and not pull kiddo from school (much to his annoyance, he'd be happy to miss an extra week!). I hate to pay more for the flights than the cruise!



isabellea said:


> This is the week after our Spring break so seats shouldn’t disappear as quickly from YUL as if you were looking for the week before.



I thought it might be, from what I remember Quebec seems to be off the week before us, so I thought flights should be easier from Montreal then. It's about a 2 hour drive, or the train ride is pretty quick/easy as well. I really should have made the decision sooner! I do plan to buy for 2020 March break as soon as they come out


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> I thought it might be, from what I remember Quebec seems to be off the week before us, so I thought flights should be easier from Montreal then. It's about a 2 hour drive, or the train ride is pretty quick/easy as well. I really should have made the decision sooner! I do plan to buy for 2020 March break as soon as they come out



QC as a province can have two weeks of Spring break but Mtl island is always before ON .

Also, I think the Ottawa-Montreal Via rail train stops at Dorval station. From there you can take a taxi to the departure terminal or cross the street and use theairport parking lot shuttle. Now I live close to the airport so we leave our car at home and take a taxi but I took the train/shuttle in the past...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Could someone tell me how long I need to wait for air miles to post before contacting AM directly?  This is for LCBO purchased in-store.

Would the length of time be the same for Shell?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone tell me how long I need to wait for air miles to post before contacting AM directly?  This is for LCBO purchased in-store.
> 
> Would the length of time be the same for Shell?


*
For base miles it's 60 days and for bonus miles it's 120 days.  Only different time line is for online shopping and the bonus miles have 75 days to post. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just had what has to be my most pathetic Rexall shop ever!! 3/4 of the items on my list were out of stock so there was no way I could get to any of the thresholds.  I wandered through the store muttering to myself and ended up chucking $11.46 worth of junk food in my basket so I could use the $10 giftcard,  not leaving money on the table!!! I did buy stuff we'd normally get but dang I needed some of those items!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just had what has to be my most pathetic Rexall shop ever!! 3/4 of the items on my list were out of stock so there was no way I could get to any of the thresholds.  I wandered through the store muttering to myself and ended up chucking $11.46 worth of junk food in my basket so I could use the $10 giftcard,  not leaving money on the table!!! I did buy stuff we'd normally get but dang I needed some of those items!!!*




Hi Hon
Here is a copy of the new Rexall flyer
not the greatest quality but it gives you some ideas.
Hugs Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-september-21-to-27/all


----------



## osully

Thanks for the heads up about the big AM Rexall event! I was considering buying 2 of the facial cleansers to get 13 bonus AM yesterday as I need cleanser lol. I will wait til the promo starts!


----------



## kerreyn

New promo for Air Miles Shops:

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en

Of course I just bought some things from Amazon yesterday.  Oh well, I'm sure I'll still find other things to buy...


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Here is a copy of the new Rexall flyer
> not the greatest quality but it gives you some ideas.
> Hugs Mel
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-september-21-to-27/all


*OMG Mel, i think i LOVE you!!! You have no idea how happy this makes me right now!!! One of the products i needed is Tylenol Arthritis (can't take ibuprofen cause of the stupid gastritis) and it was on sale this week for $12.99 -- this flyer??? $9.99 .. akk go in one more page and the vitamins i was gonna add to today's order --- BOGO 50% PLUS 30 AM, keep going in the flyer all the Nosh & Co candy on sale PLUS spend $10 get 10 AM I'm gonna clean up on this shopping trip!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Still playing the holiday planning game (not sure if i'm ever gonna win  ) and on the Westjet site something popped up .. curious if this bugs anyone else as much as me (wow, huge image sorry)*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I use the card daily to build those Westjet dollars,,so I check every other day and pay the balance off.
> The charges went on on Sat 15th. I noticed the two unauthorized charges and called them.
> I am wondering if my Disney ADR's secured and booked with this card are still going to be ok?
> Yep a good reminder to check accounts frequently.
> 
> Hugs Mel


So I have had a few credit cards do down for me. Pain in the A%$#, but yes just call, or even change online your cc info with Disney. You might be able to change it in MDE.
What I hate is now I have to go and tell all my companies that I have direct withdrawal from that I have a new cc. And hope I dont miss one.
Good luck and good catch. My wife thinks I am watching what she spends everyday, but really I am just making sure of what just happened to you.
Now if she keeps her spending in check because of it,,,,positive on all sides...hehe


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG Mel, i think i LOVE you!!! You have no idea how happy this makes me right now!!! One of the products i needed is Tylenol Arthritis (can't take ibuprofen cause of the stupid gastritis) and it was on sale this week for $12.99 -- this flyer??? $9.99 .. akk go in one more page and the vitamins i was gonna add to today's order --- BOGO 50% PLUS 30 AM, keep going in the flyer all the Nosh & Co candy on sale PLUS spend $10 get 10 AM I'm gonna clean up on this shopping trip!!!*



Hugs Hon,,I knew you would like a few of the deals
I am looking between now and Christmas for personal needs items to fill square laundry hampers we are going to donate to our local food bank.
It's a unique food bank that 7 churches support (yes and they all get along). Throughout the year they run out of personal needs items and I have always donated food but this year we (my school) are going to support the kids by supporting their parents. Canadian Tire had the laundry hampers on 70% off so I already picked up a bunch of them.
Sorry to go on and on but I will be looking for stuff so if anyone sees some good deals please let me know. Last week I bought 20 toothbrushes and 20 toothpastes.
Happy shopping list making everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So I have had a few credit cards do down for me. Pain in the A%$#, but yes just call, or even change online your cc info with Disney. You might be able to change it in MDE.
> What I hate is now I have to go and tell all my companies that I have direct withdrawal from that I have a new cc. And hope I dont miss one.
> Good luck and good catch. My wife thinks I am watching what she spends everyday, but really I am just making sure of what just happened to you.
> Now if she keeps her spending in check because of it,,,,positive on all sides...hehe



LOL
I am going to tell her!!
lol 
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Mini Vent
> My major credit card compromised,,fraud-and police notified.
> This has really freaked me out. The thing is I only used the card at local well known to me places.
> My head is spinning as to how this could have happened. Thank-god I check my bank account frequently.
> wow just wow.I feel like cancelling everything I have with banks.
> Can this happen to other cards I have,,I mean nothing like this has ever happened to me,,I;m kind of lost here.
> Mel



OMG! Sorry that you have such experience!! I would wonder about the same thing too!! Glad that you discovered it soon.

Thanks for posting the Rexall flyer. I almost got the Cold FX at full price using the $10 coupon. Now I am munching on the discounted dark chocolate coated almonds instead. Yum...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *For base miles it's 60 days and for bonus miles it's 120 days.  Only different time line is for online shopping and the bonus miles have 75 days to post. *



Thank you.  I'll add this info to my spreadsheet so I don't need to ask again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did the Miss Fresh box and got my first order today.  I'm super impressed with it so far.....even the packaging.  My DH who says 'ya, it's ok' about EVERYTHING even said that the food looked good.  It only took 20 minutes to make dinner and it was something very different from what we normally have.  It really was like having dinner out.  I might dress it up a little tomorrow and set the dining room table.

When I placed the order I went ahead and cancelled for the next two weeks.  I wanted to try it first but also, I don't like what those menus offered.  If tomorrows dinner is as good as tonight then I will probably continue to order, maybe every second week.


----------



## osully

dancin Disney style said:


> I did the Miss Fresh box and got my first order today.  I'm super impressed with it so far.....even the packaging.  My DH who says 'ya, it's ok' about EVERYTHING even said that the food looked good.  It only took 20 minutes to make dinner and it was something very different from what we normally have.  It really was like having dinner out.  I might dress it up a little tomorrow and set the dining room table.
> 
> When I placed the order I went ahead and cancelled for the next two weeks.  I wanted to try it first but also, I don't like what those menus offered.  If tomorrows dinner is as good as tonight then I will probably continue to order, maybe every second week.



I liked trying the new recipes (tried the Vegetarian box) and will probably keep using it for as many promo credits I have left on my account... It was an easy 500AM considering I had been wanting to try one of these. However for me it's too expensive. I can pick out new recipes and buy ingredients for 3 vegetarian recipes for about $20 or $30. This week I made vegatarian chili taco salads and sweet potato mushroom tacos.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Thank you.  I'll add this info to my spreadsheet so I don't need to ask again.


*No problem! I've added this info to the first post along with a direct link to the online missing miles report form*


----------



## marchingstar

I can't tell if it's a targeted offer or not, but I just noticed a Shell reward: until 1 October, spend 25$ on car washes and earn 100 miles.


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON is spend $100 get 100AM coupon again this week. Not many great AM deals in the flyer but good prices on cheese, Tide pods, etc.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1283007

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1283258

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1283015

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> I liked trying the new recipes (tried the Vegetarian box) and will probably keep using it for as many promo credits I have left on my account... It was an easy 500AM considering I had been wanting to try one of these. However for me it's too expensive. I can pick out new recipes and buy ingredients for 3 vegetarian recipes for about $20 or $30. This week I made vegatarian chili taco salads and sweet potato mushroom tacos.


I do agree that it's pricey but I'm most definitely in a dinner rut.  I make the same things all the time and it's not because we love them.  I've got coupons at home for Hello Fresh and Good Food that will get me two weeks from each with $30 off per week.  I have no idea why I kept them (they've been sitting around for at least 5 months) but I'm definitely going to use them now.

Last night we had chicken hummus tacos with kale salad.  I can easily recreate this. It was so simple and the ingredients were pretty basic.  The only thing that I would have to make an effort to find were sun dried tomatoes.  I really like them but have never bought them....don't know why.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just have to say that I'm very disappointed my loadable Am offers from Safeway.  I got 5...that's it "5"  and not even a threshold spending one either.  And of course they are on things I don't regularly buy there.   I seen a few things in the flyer that are a good price, not sure if I will make the spend 100 get 100 AM this week.  ( This is for the west )  So I guess stupidstore will get my business this week and hopefully I can max out my offers from them this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are updated in the first post are here are the ones not provided by Mel already:*

*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Not much happening this week other than Rexall for this household!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Shell question from back in June.  Maybe a bit earlier.

Shell had a 3x bonus miles that started June 4 and ended September 2nd.  So that offer doesn't apply.

I have a Shell receipt dated June 1st and never received a base mile for it.  However, my gas purchase, for some odd reason, was just under 25L.  It was 24.612L.

Unless there's an offer going on where the minimum amount of gas is 25L, Shell gives out 1 base mile for 15L.

Does anyone know if there was a 25L minimum offer for June 1st?  If not, I'd like to chat Air Miles up for my missing base mile.

EDITED TO ADD:  I can't find an offer listed in my spreadsheet.  And up until June 4, my husband and I were only filling our gas tanks to the minimum 15L for 1 base mile.  There must not have been any 25L minimum offers until June 4.  Unless someone else has it tracked differently on their spreadsheet?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*dances*   just logged in and noticed... I am ONYX status!  WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOO!  *falls over, dizzy*

Good to hear that there is a Blue Friday at Safeway but I won't be shopping... I partook of some CO-OP shopping (bad me, I know!) while they were having a 10/$10 sale... couldn't resist $1 avocados, $3.79/lb extra lean ground beef, cheap KD, $2 jars of alfredo sauce, MICKEY waffles on sale LOL... now there is no room in the freezer, nor room in the budget


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> *dances*   just logged in and noticed... I am ONYX status!  WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOO!  *falls over, dizzy*
> 
> Good to hear that there is a Blue Friday at Safeway but I won't be shopping... I partook of some CO-OP shopping (bad me, I know!) while they were having a 10/$10 sale... couldn't resist $1 avocados, $3.79/lb extra lean ground beef, cheap KD, $2 jars of alfredo sauce, MICKEY waffles on sale LOL... now there is no room in the freezer, nor room in the budget


*I hope you didn't buy too many of those bargain avocados cause we all know this saga ...*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Reviewing the flyers and notice at Sobeys
H&M Gift card
buy $50.00 card get 60 airmiles
Sept 20-26.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow.  Ok.  I think I was on chat for a good 45 minutes.  Earlier this late afternoon/evening, I initiated two seperate chats for a missing Shell base mile on two different receipts.  No problem.

Then, just now, I initiated a chat to explain that I had purchased 4 cokes (each their own transacation on their own receipt) on May 5th.  Only 1 receipt showed the 25 bonus miles, the other 3 did not and did not post.  I was putting a claim in for the missing 75 miles.  I stressed that all the other times I received the bonus miles no problem.  Just that one day gave me difficulty.  I'm not sure why, but she had me repeat the same thing over-and-over.  She wanted to know WHICH dates I purchased coke and how many cokes those days.  At which point I gave her the info and advised her the e-mail terms & conditions do not state a limit beyond 5 transactions PER DAY.  Sigh... Right at the beginning of the conversation I offered to e-mail photos of the receipts as well!  Seriously... 45 minutes?!  I got the miles however.  I ended up saving the entire chat just in case..

I wonder how long I'll be on chat come October 2nd when I put a claim in for my missing Shell gas bonus miles.
Promo ran June 4 to Sept 2nd.  I have 12 receipts owing me 36 miles.  My husband has 14 reciepts owing him 42 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

I agree with you, I hate it when AM can't get it right and award us the hard earned AM we deserve. But... keep in mind just how many $$ you're fighting for when you do an online chat. Is it worth the time involved. If it's the principle (at all cost) go for it. Just don't get caught up in "I've got to get my miles". 

Recently I've been looking at missing miles this way in trying to decide if I'm going to follow up or write them off. When I shop at a store (not an AM sponsor) and I notice an error, I won't go back and have them correct it unless it's over $5-10 (depends on the store and amount I spent).


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> I agree with you, I hate it when AM can't get it right and award us the hard earned AM we deserve. But... keep in mind just how many $$ you're fighting for when you do an online chat. Is it worth the time involved. If it's the principle (at all cost) go for it. Just don't get caught up in "I've got to get my miles".
> 
> Recently I've been looking at missing miles this way in trying to decide if I'm going to follow up or write them off. When I shop at a store (not an AM sponsor) and I notice an error, I won't go back and have them correct it unless it's over $5-10 (depends on the store and amount I spent).



What about just send them an email? I sent them an email to chase my 150 AM from Sobeys and got the AM within two days. I did send them the direct links to the coupon and flyer (thanks to Jacqueline). Rather than letting the insignificant miles go or wasting valuable time on live chat, let destiny play its course. I will scan the receipts and save the scans to Dropbox then attach a link to the scans in the email. I too do not want to waste time on chasing miles but it’s hard to let go of those hard earned legitimate AM. I will probably have to do this to chase the L’Occitane AM from the Pack to School Airmilesshop.ca  bonus offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I agree with you, I hate it when AM can't get it right and award us the hard earned AM we deserve. But... keep in mind just how many $$ you're fighting for when you do an online chat. Is it worth the time involved. If it's the principle (at all cost) go for it. Just don't get caught up in "I've got to get my miles".
> 
> Recently I've been looking at missing miles this way in trying to decide if I'm going to follow up or write them off. When I shop at a store (not an AM sponsor) and I notice an error, I won't go back and have them correct it unless it's over $5-10 (depends on the store and amount I spent).



I hear what you're saying.  Sometimes I let miles go but most of the time I won't.  Especially right now when I'm SO CLOSE to the amount of miles I need.  I need 19,200 air miles (16,200 for 4 Universal Studio tickets and 3,000 for 4 Blue Man Group tickets).  I have 16,733 miles and am owed another 2,292 miles, taking up until January 2019 to post.  I need those pending miles plus another 175 miles.  THEN I need to build extra miles up as the cost of Universal Studio tickets will probably increase by the time I can order them and be within their 9 month expiry date. Oh wait.. no longer a 9 months.  They now have specific dates.  Currently expires wayy before our trip.



AngelDisney said:


> What about just send them an email? I sent them an email to chase my 150 AM from Sobeys and got the AM within two days. I did send them the direct links to the coupon and flyer (thanks to Jacqueline). Rather than letting the insignificant miles go or wasting valuable time on live chat, let destiny play its course. I will scan the receipts and save the scans to Dropbox then attach a link to the scans in the email. I too do not want to waste time on chasing miles but it’s hard to let go of those hard earned legitimate AM. I will probably have to do this to chase the L’Occitane AM from the Pack to School Airmilesshop.ca  bonus offer.



I can e-mail Air Miles about missing miles?  That's an awesome system you have.  I love the idea of scanning the receipts and putting them in Dropbox for Air Miles to look at.  Thanks!!  I'll give that a try with those Shell receipts in October.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Donald - my hero said:


> *I hope you didn't buy too many of those bargain avocados cause we all know this saga ...*
> *View attachment 352402*



We used to say that when you went to those small fruit and veggie stores on Bloor St in High Park that this would be your walk home….rotten and with flies by time you got there


----------



## alohamom

Can you guys guide me as to what the heck you buy at Rexall? What is on your list? 

I looked at the flyer and besides all the Rexall branded products I really dont see too many great prices. 
There are a few things but I am having a hard time coming up with $50 worth of product. 
I really want to try and hit that so I can get my cash miles up with this weekends up coming AM promo (buy 50 get 114) 
I dont want to buy shampoo that is "on sale" when I know I can buy it for $2 less at Shoppers or Superstore (and get PC points) 

Part of the problem is that I have a pretty bad local Rexall without a lot of choice so I almost always walk in prepared to purchase a bunch of stuff and I walk out empty handed


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *I hope you didn't buy too many of those bargain avocados cause we all know this saga ...*
> *View attachment 352402*


Nahhhh with one batch of guacamole for Movie Night it'll be gone


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> Can you guys guide me as to what the heck you buy at Rexall? What is on your list?
> 
> I looked at the flyer and besides all the Rexall branded products I really dont see too many great prices.
> There are a few things but I am having a hard time coming up with $50 worth of product.
> I really want to try and hit that so I can get my cash miles up with this weekends up coming AM promo (buy 50 get 114)
> I dont want to buy shampoo that is "on sale" when I know I can buy it for $2 less at Shoppers or Superstore (and get PC points)
> 
> Part of the problem is that I have a pretty bad local Rexall without a lot of choice so I almost always walk in prepared to purchase a bunch of stuff and I walk out empty handed



I find they have pretty good prices on things like eggs, cheese, chips, bread and milk. I also look for their sale on toilet paper, paper towels and laundry soap. And I will stock up on pain medicine, cold medicine and allergy stuff. Toothpaste if it's on sale. Vitamins, their Be Better brand often has really good prices and my kid is picky about what vitamins he'll take, I can get them at Rexall. But I don't shop at the PC branded stores much, I find their prices crazy. I used to be a big shoppers points person, but with the change to PC points I'm going to airmiles instead. I find Rexall has some good sale prices, usually on the front or back page of the flyer and some are "two or three day sales". Often with limits. I haven't made my list for this weekend yet though. I'm sure it will be stuff that keeps or stuff for travel. They have little spray sunscreens I like to pick up for trips since I tend to do carry on only. They even have a spray one that is mineral based I can use on kiddo! He breaks out in a rash with any of the chemical kinds (even supposedly sensitive skin/kid/baby kinds).


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> I find they have pretty good prices on things like eggs, cheese, chips, bread and milk. I also look for their sale on toilet paper, paper towels and laundry soap. And I will stock up on pain medicine, cold medicine and allergy stuff. Toothpaste if it's on sale. Vitamins, their Be Better brand often has really good prices and my kid is picky about what vitamins he'll take, I can get them at Rexall. But I don't shop at the PC branded stores much, I find their prices crazy. I used to be a big shoppers points person, but with the change to PC points I'm going to airmiles instead. I find Rexall has some good sale prices, usually on the front or back page of the flyer and some are "two or three day sales". Often with limits. I haven't made my list for this weekend yet though. I'm sure it will be stuff that keeps or stuff for travel. *They have little spray sunscreens I like to pick up for trips since I tend to do carry on only.* They even have a spray one that is mineral based I can use on kiddo! He breaks out in a rash with any of the chemical kinds (even supposedly sensitive skin/kid/baby kinds).



@hdrolfe  you have come to my rescue yet again! I can get some travel stuff for my daughters christmas stocking!!!! It is expensive everywhere you go and rarely do I see it on sale. YAY - great thought


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just wanna pout a little here...but for a small city with 75000+ people and our trading area pushes it to 125,000 you would think we would have a Rexall here   Ok...little pout session over.  
I just don't have time this weekend to drive the 2 hours round trip for a Rexall shop this week.  My daughter is still surprised that I collect over 10,000 Am with the majority of my points coming from Safeway.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Love this group for the sharing that happens! Here's the Duck's list for Rexall  this week:*

*Tylenol arthritis - bottle of 100 $9.99 these are time release and really do work for me and this is a GREAT price *
*If we needed any Dove soap - only kind hubby can use $2.99 shampoo is included buy 2 get 10 AM often one of my LnG so i might get some anyway  *
*Royal Tissues 3 Ply .69 (i have a constant runny nose and the snob in me likes this thick !)*
*Colgate toothpaste $2.49 -- not sure if our type is included so this is a check AND often LnG *
*Just noticed there are a bunch of Crest products for .99 buy 2 get 2 AM -- stockings perhaps*
*If i wasn't shopping in Toronto and coming home on the bus -- eggs are $1.99 *
*Often stock up on vitamins when the sale price is combined with AM but don't need the ones on sale this week*
*Check out the braces, hubby needs a new one for his wrist -- dependent on price *
*A BUNCH of the Nosh & Co and BeBetter snack products -- fell in love with some of these during Shop the Block 2016  *
*Another if not in TO item -- Nosh & Co bottled water 12 pack for $1.99 (really against our morals since Guelph is so close to the Aberfoyle water battle but hubby occasionally teaches at the Chamber office and likes to have it for his clients but NOT labeled Nestle)*
*Don't need but @alohamom you mentioned having a daughter, does she use mesh body thingee? .99 buy 2 get 2 AM *
*Do you drink pop? This weekend only several types on for $2.49 *
*Shave cream is a decent price $2.99 we have tons held back from last sale *
*Don't rule out the Rexall brand products -- we're very happy with several of the first aid products and their batteries are fine (on sale & bonus miles) *
*Hair stuff -- brushes/elastics etc 20% off plus bonus miles *
*For the shampoo and other products you mentioned being on *sale* don't forget to regually check for coupons here:*
*Proctor & Gamble Coupons*

*Legend to my fancy little smilies:*
* -- definintely buying*
* -- check the price and/or current in house stock*
* -- if i was at home and had access to the car and NOT riding the Greyhound or GO train home*
* -- possible items you might like!*


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for the comprehensive list @Donald - my hero  I like the idea of the braces, my hubby needs one for his knee so that is defiantly a possibilty

I forgot about Load n Go, I will have to make sure to see what they offer


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Too funny about the avocados. My family alternates between having a good avocado supply to needing avocado breaks to keep them from running my schedule, lol. I need to squeeze in time to make guacamole tonight between work, orthodontist, and an evening course. We love this recipe, minus the cilantro - https://www.chipotle.com/guac-recipe


----------



## Spotthecat

Did everyone remember to use their 10$ coupons from Rexall? I had 4, and I _did_ remember to use them. Bought lots of coke zero (we only buy cola when it's on sale - free is "on sale", ha!), and toothpaste that was on sale to get me over the 10$. Some peanuts because I was hungry, and a Sudoku magazine that I will try to keep pristine for stockings (I may break down though...it's too long to wait).


----------



## Donald - my hero

FLVacationGirl said:


> Too funny about the avocados. My family alternates between having a good avocado supply to needing avocado breaks to keep them from running my schedule, lol. I need to squeeze in time to make guacamole tonight between work, orthodontist, and an evening course. We love this recipe, minus the cilantro - https://www.chipotle.com/guac-recipe


*Is it perhaps because ...*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A question is bound to pop up in the next few days so I'll answer it now.*
*Question: Why did i just get bonus miles from Hudson Bay? I didn't shop there recently, is this from online and i did it wrong?*
*Answer: HBC gives quarterly bonus miles to Gold & ONYX members using the following calculations:*
*Onyx Collectors will receive 25% of the total number of Miles issued from Hudson's Bay Rewards during the three months ending on the Quarterly Bonus Date.*
*Gold Collectors will receive 15% of the total number of Miles issued from Hudson's Bay Rewards during the three months ending on the Quarterly Bonus Date.*

*Miles from HBC appear labelled in 3 different ways:*
*Current ones you recieve for your quarterly bonus*

*Regular miles for Online Shopping:*

*And weekly bonus miles based on the previous week's shopping (1 mile for every 40 HBC points earned in that week)*


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked my AM account and my BMO shop 3 partners was posted today. (I'm not near my monthly cut off date) Check your account!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and my BMO shop 3 partners was posted today. (I'm not near my monthly cut off date) Check your account!


*Not for us -- but then I've only done 1 transaction. I was detailing tomorrow's trip to Toronto to the hubby and as he left the room he stage-whispered "And you'll use the Mastercard at Rexall of course" Whipped his head around and stuck his tongue out at me *


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and my BMO shop 3 partners was posted today. (I'm not near my monthly cut off date) Check your account!



Mine too, oh that is nice to see  Now if only my online shops would post so I could stop obsessing over them, and then I'd be sure my bonus for that promo will post. Still. I am glad that posted so fast and without any real effort! My monthly bill came last week.


----------



## bababear_50

My shopping List for Rexall

Bounce Laundry Sheets,,I can only use the white box unscented
$4.99 x 4= $19.96
I'm one of those unlucky *cold sore * people--Abreva is the only thing that works for me
1x $21.99  I know but it works.
I will check the expiry date on the Kraft dinner and if it's good
4 for $ 5.00
Mr clean erasers cause I love them
2 x $2.99=5.98

Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

My Air Transat TA just called!!! Air Transat FINALLY called her with their May 2019 pricing!  WE'RE BOOKED FOR GREECE!!!!  May 12-27, 2019!  I've paid the deposit, and the TA said the remainder will most likely be due about 60 days from the trip, so I'll still have lots more time to add to the $2200 in travel vouchers we already have!! 

Thanks so much to @Donald - my hero (Jacqueline) for creating this board as well as everyone else for your valuable contributions - this is SO FREAKING EXCITING!!!!


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and my BMO shop 3 partners was posted today. (I'm not near my monthly cut off date) Check your account!


Ooh! We have definitely done all 3 already... Lowe’s, Sobeys, and Shell. When I checked those are all valid for this promo! Will watch out for my 500AM


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spotthecat said:


> Did everyone remember to use their 10$ coupons from Rexall? I had 4, and I _did_ remember to use them. Bought lots of coke zero (we only buy cola when it's on sale - free is "on sale", ha!), and toothpaste that was on sale to get me over the 10$. Some peanuts because I was hungry, and a Sudoku magazine that I will try to keep pristine for stockings (I may break down though...it's too long to wait).



I did!  I just went today.  Since my daughter and I may be going on a long road trip soon, I cashed it in for 2 mini cans of pringles, 2 cadbury family-size chocolate bars and a bag of Nosh & Co swedish berries.  

You scored 4?  That's awesome!



kerreyn said:


> My Air Transat TA just called!!! Air Transat FINALLY called her with their May 2019 pricing!  WE'RE BOOKED FOR GREECE!!!!  May 12-27, 2019!  I've paid the deposit, and the TA said the remainder will most likely be due about 60 days from the trip, so I'll still have lots more time to add to the $2200 in travel vouchers we already have!!
> 
> Thanks so much to @Donald - my hero (Jacqueline) for creating this board as well as everyone else for your valuable contributions - this is SO FREAKING EXCITING!!!!



Wow, Greece!  What an amazing time you'll have!  That's great that you'll be able to add more vouchers before paying in full.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my the saga continues.
Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> My Air Transat TA just called!!! Air Transat FINALLY called her with their May 2019 pricing!  WE'RE BOOKED FOR GREECE!!!!  May 12-27, 2019!  I've paid the deposit, and the TA said the remainder will most likely be due about 60 days from the trip, so I'll still have lots more time to add to the $2200 in travel vouchers we already have!!
> 
> Thanks so much to @Donald - my hero (Jacqueline) for creating this board as well as everyone else for your valuable contributions - this is SO FREAKING EXCITING!!!!



Oh my this is great news Hon!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Just checked my AM account and my BMO shop 3 partners was posted today. (I'm not near my monthly cut off date) Check your account!



Nope.  Why do I get the feeling that I'm not getting it?  My three transactions have been done since last week.  I did Metro, Rexall and Sobeys and they have all posted to my account.


----------



## ottawamom

I had my three done by Sept 7. So it took about two weeks after I was done to post to my account.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my the saga continues.
> Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
> So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
> So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
> I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
> I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
> Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
> Hugs Mel


This is not to scare you however you should do a credit check through Equifax or one of the other credit bureau forums.  This will let you know if any one has applied for anything else.  
About 12 years ago something similar happened to my son.  He got a bill in the mail from one of the mobile phone companies, I can't remember which one, and the bill was sent to our address.  As he was not living here at the time I called him and asked if he wanted me to drop it off.  Turns out he never had a phone with this company.  It was purchased in his name, using his credit and information, our address.  He contacted the phone company and put a stop on it but it took tons of paper work.  That was just the beginning.  This person, or persons, took out a loan at one of the credit unions near where we live, got a check for the loan and went to a payday loan store to cash it.  Then they went to Future shop in Scarborough and bought a ton of stuff.  A few other things happened as well.  When all was said and done the total of the fraud exceeded $25,000.  The one saving grace to it all was that the credit union actually kept copies of all this persons information.  He had made up a pay stub from the company my son actually worked at.  He had a sin card in his name and a drivers licence.  The person was African American.  My son is not.  That help clear up the companies who did not want to believe it was not him. 
My son put a alert on his credit bureaus, any time there was a hit he was to be notified.  There has been no issues since.  
My point is to be aware, head it off as soon as you can and by contacting the CB you may help prevent any further issues.   They will know if anyone has applied for any other credit in his name, or yours for that matter.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Nope.  Why do I get the feeling that I'm not getting it?  My three transactions have been done since last week.  I did Metro, Rexall and Sobeys and they have all posted to my account.



My last one was Sept 10 and I haven't received any miles, other than the monthly BMO miles.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> My last one was Sept 10 and I haven't received any miles, other than the monthly BMO miles.


Did you get the email offer?  I'm wondering if it was targeted after all.  My statement cut off was the 14th and I did get them however I also got the email offer.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my the saga continues.
> Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
> So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
> So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
> I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
> I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
> Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
> Hugs Mel


That sucks..sorry your going thru this..but yes get a check on the credit and let them know that this happened..get a copy of the police report as well to back up the story


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my the saga continues.
> Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
> So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
> So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
> I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
> I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
> Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
> Hugs Mel





tinkerone said:


> This is not to scare you however you should do a credit check through Equifax or one of the other credit bureau forums.  This will let you know if any one has applied for anything else.
> About 12 years ago something similar happened to my son.  He got a bill in the mail from one of the mobile phone companies, I can't remember which one, and the bill was sent to our address.  As he was not living here at the time I called him and asked if he wanted me to drop it off.  Turns out he never had a phone with this company.  It was purchased in his name, using his credit and information, our address.  He contacted the phone company and put a stop on it but it took tons of paper work.  That was just the beginning.  This person, or persons, took out a loan at one of the credit unions near where we live, got a check for the loan and went to a payday loan store to cash it.  Then they went to Future shop in Scarborough and bought a ton of stuff.  A few other things happened as well.  When all was said and done the total of the fraud exceeded $25,000.  The one saving grace to it all was that the credit union actually kept copies of all this persons information.  He had made up a pay stub from the company my son actually worked at.  He had a sin card in his name and a drivers licence.  The person was African American.  My son is not.  That help clear up the companies who did not want to believe it was not him.
> My son put a alert on his credit bureaus, any time there was a hit he was to be notified.  There has been no issues since.
> My point is to be aware, head it off as soon as you can and by contacting the CB you may help prevent any further issues.   They will know if anyone has applied for any other credit in his name, or yours for that matter.



OMG!!!! My friend had her identity stollen many years ago. In fact, she was the first person in Canada to convince the government to issue her a new SIN number for that reason because it had gotten really bad. Like Tinkerone wrote, it's important place a flag at Equifax and TransUnion when identity theft is suspected. You can get a copy of your credit file for free by mail (to get it more quickly or to get your credit score you need to pay) from both credit companies!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Did you get the email offer?  I'm wondering if it was targeted after all.  My statement cut off was the 14th and I did get them however I also got the email offer.



I did, sort of.  I received my September airmiles newsletter and it was in there.  Just checked in husband's September newsletter and it isn't mentioned, he doesn't have a BMO card.


----------



## Cinderella6174

I went to Rexall yesterday and they had the large lindt bars which had a $5 off coupon on them. THey were regularly $9.99 so I picked up two and let my DD get a white chocolate kitkat (Someone here had recommended getting chocolate, love it!)
Then I get to the cashier and the bars ring in at 6.99 and then the cashier took the $5 off. So giant chocolate bar for $1.99!! SO I got 4

AND I got 20 AM, don't know why but hey, I'll take it!


----------



## Cinderella6174

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my the saga continues.
> Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
> So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
> So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
> I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
> I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
> Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
> Hugs Mel



That is terrifying. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. It's terrible that it's a 'regular occurence'


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> OMG!!!! My friend had her identity stollen many years ago. In fact, she was the first person in Canada to convince the government to issue her a new SIN number for that reason because it had gotten really bad. Like Tinkerone wrote, it's important place a flag at Equifax and TransUnion when identity theft is suspected. You can get a copy of your credit file for free by mail (to get it more quickly or to get your credit score you need to pay) from both credit companies!





tinkerone said:


> This is not to scare you however you should do a credit check through Equifax or one of the other credit bureau forums.  This will let you know if any one has applied for anything else.
> About 12 years ago something similar happened to my son.  He got a bill in the mail from one of the mobile phone companies, I can't remember which one, and the bill was sent to our address.  As he was not living here at the time I called him and asked if he wanted me to drop it off.  Turns out he never had a phone with this company.  It was purchased in his name, using his credit and information, our address.  He contacted the phone company and put a stop on it but it took tons of paper work.  That was just the beginning.  This person, or persons, took out a loan at one of the credit unions near where we live, got a check for the loan and went to a payday loan store to cash it.  Then they went to Future shop in Scarborough and bought a ton of stuff.  A few other things happened as well.  When all was said and done the total of the fraud exceeded $25,000.  The one saving grace to it all was that the credit union actually kept copies of all this persons information.  He had made up a pay stub from the company my son actually worked at.  He had a sin card in his name and a drivers licence.  The person was African American.  My son is not.  That help clear up the companies who did not want to believe it was not him.
> My son put a alert on his credit bureaus, any time there was a hit he was to be notified.  There has been no issues since.
> My point is to be aware, head it off as soon as you can and by contacting the CB you may help prevent any further issues.   They will know if anyone has applied for any other credit in his name, or yours for that matter.



I just went for a walk with my son and we agreed that he will contact the phone company and we will do a credit check tomorrow.
Thanks everyone for your advice.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Did you get the email offer?  I'm wondering if it was targeted after all.  My statement cut off was the 14th and I did get them however I also got the email offer.





Days In the Sun said:


> I did, sort of.  I received my September airmiles newsletter and it was in there.  Just checked in husband's September newsletter and it isn't mentioned, he doesn't have a BMO card.


*I didn't get the email on either account. *
*The September newsletter has the offer for the account that is attached to the MC account. When i sign into the account that's  connected to the MC i see this offer as a banner *sometimes* . AND one last place it shows up on one account but not the other is at the very bottom of the page if you go follow this long route: Earn Miles, Where to Earn, Sponsor Type: Payment option*
*I won't know for several weeks though since i still need to complete the 3 transactions!*

***ETA i keep seeing it pop up in my FaceBook newsfeed AND now oddly, as sponsored ads in my Messenger app and those have no way of knowing that i have either AM or MC*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can i just jump into this conversation without quoting everyone else:*

*Mel -- THIS SUCKS but you nothing you did (or didn't do) has any connection to the actual compromising of your accounts. My mom went thru something similar to the above story of getting a new card, screwing with her balance once they established they had the actual account changed her PIN, passwords and created a huge mess. They did it in downtown Toronto on a long weekend -- walked into an RBC branch at closing on Friday and somehow convinced the staff they forgot the PIN. By the time Tuesday rolled around what a mess. Mom hadn't been to TO for years, this is a card that never leaves her desk and is only used for 2 automatic withdrawals. She is still trying to puzzle "how did they know to get MY card" LONG winded way of saying -- if someone wants to get something, they'll find a way to do it <sigh>*

*You can get an alert attached to any of your accounts -- hubby gets an email when anything over $100 happens on any of our cards and our bank account. MC even froze our cards after mine was used to pay for a (get this) $25,000 ski trip to Switzerland and a $500 worth of dog food (that must be some big dog!) within 15 minutes. Deep breathing is made for days like this -- as is big comfy jammies and some serious junk tv!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I just went for a walk with my son and we agreed that he will contact the phone company and we will do a credit check tomorrow.
> Thanks everyone for your advice.
> Hugs Mel



I just wanted to say hang in there.  It happened to me with one credit card many years ago.  In the end they tracked it to a gas station across from Disney Springs that I filled up at late at night.  I still remember the young guy.  There was no fraud on my card until over a year later where I was charged at a porn shop and a $5k international flight.  Credit card company was great about it and looked after it after a bit of paperwork.

Need to add another one, I was picking up daughter at Guelph University a few years ago, doing a bit of shopping with her in Guelph and someone was driving and purchasing giftcards (Niagara, St. Catharines, Stoney Creek, Woodstock, St. Thomas, Windsor) at the same time I was using it in Guelph. Mastercard caught on around Woodstock and called us.  Another painless fix by the credit card company.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, again, so sorry. After reading all this I am going to log into my CC and set up alerts on all my cards again. I'll lower the amounts.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Did you get the email offer?  I'm wondering if it was targeted after all.  My statement cut off was the 14th and I did get them however I also got the email offer.



Ok, I think my offer is messed up.  I did the three required transactions, spent $107 so when the airmiles posted, the "BMO no fee coalition" line should have been for 5 airmiles and I only received 2.  I have Rona, Lowes and two Staples purchases posted to BMO mastercard.  So either Rona didn't work because the line says Quebec or Staples because it was delivery.  I think it was Staples that is messed up.  Regardless, I think I'm going shopping!


----------



## hdrolfe

My recall load and go is spend 60 get 60 airmiles Monday to Thursday. So I will be holding off shopping until Monday. And spending 60 instead of 50.

I did get the 500 AM post. I did get the email and my purchases were done before Spet 7th from what I remember. 

My computer is dying a power won't connect death so I am getting a new one through TSC. I did it through ebates instead of airmiles shop, would have been 35 airmiles or $21. I may try to get the old one fixed but I imagine it isn't worth it. Kiddo thinks he needs one though I'm not sure why.

Mel - sorry to hear that it continues. Hopefully things get sorted out easily.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My DH had his credit card number stolen as well.  He plays online computer games and it came from that. Totally not surprised by that one! He had a second occurrence with eBay. He had to change all of his passwords, delete any payment info from any of those type of websites. I never let my computer save any usernames/passwords when it comes to banking/shopping.

Anyways, he signed up for free credit alerts for 1 year with RBC and he hasn't had an issue since.  Every time I use his debit card, I always tell him as he has a heightened awareness for odd purchases now.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my the saga continues.
> Today the Canada post lady rings the bell. She wanted to let us know that she was approached by a guy who said he was waiting for a parcel,,,,he show some form of ID similar in spelling to my sons name,,with our address. She gave him the parcel.She felt it strange that he kind of took off running to car and sped off. Then she remembers that she went to school with one of my sons and that he is white. The man who approached her was black.
> So she came to tell us. My son logs onto his bank account and YEP $459.00 KOBO phone charge. Someone used his card online to order a phone.
> So wherever I got skimmed he probably did too or RBC has a BIGGER problem than they are saying. His card is cancelled.
> I am filling a police report tomorrow as this is just tooooo freaking close to home. I spoke with a police officer and this is a regular occurance.
> I cancelled two credit cards today and I set alert on all my accounts.
> Advise--check accounts and set alerts,,
> Hugs Mel



I'm sorry Mel - this is such and invasion, and such a pain!  My cc was compromised a couple of years ago, some one buying car parts in New Jersey and another purchase for toys in Miami.  After that, I set up alerts as well.


----------



## alohamom

@bababear_50 I think it is one thing to have your card compromised but another all together to have someone come to your street and wait for a package. Mel, I am so sorry this is happening to you and your family. That is so bold. We have had our cars broken into a couple of times and I remember feeling so uneasy afterwards. Good thing your postal person realized what happened and told you. We have also had our cards compromised while travelling and we now have alerts set and low limits.  Eventually everything will be back to normal for you but in the mean time - HUGS coming at ya!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ugh - I hope you and your son can get that sorted quickly Mel!

I never knew I can set up alerts.  I'll have to phone RBC to check how to do this.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ugh I totally sympathize. My husband had his sin # stolen. Someone actually ordered a cellphone with it and we got the bill - lots of overseas calls, lol, we had that one reversed. (who opens a cellphone account with a SIN card???) But the kicker - someone submitted an income tax return as him, got a cheque from the government and cashed it. This prevented my husband from submitting his own return, that's how we found out - "we have already received a return for you..." what?!? So they put a block on his online return submissions, he had to submit paper taxes for years and submit all sorts of identify proof each time, all his credit applications they had to personally call to make sure it was him, etc. Well, the NEXT year, AGAIN with the taxes. So much for that flag and not letting someone else submit through the hoops, geez.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I shopped at Rexall and Sobey's this morning.  When my card payment went through and the cash receipt was printed, I was given a "5 cents of per litre" at Shell coupon AND a "GEt 100 Bonus Miles on your next ship between September 27-30, 018 when you spend $100 or more in a single tansaction and present this coupon" coupon.

I have never seen those before.  The Cashier and Customer Service said they were new.  Said there were 3 different offers and targeted on your spending.

I had to visit Customer Service to manually get 10 air miles and received ANOTHER of these spend $100 get 100 miles coupon along with the manual 10 air miles receipt.

Rexall = $50.85 and received 139 miles (added in the base miles I forgot about.. lol)
Sobeys = $101.04 and received 120 miles


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall today, 151 airmiles and a piece of cake  (morning snack shared with coffee and husband), spent $27+ and taxes.  Didn't wait until Monday as I wanted the Tylenol, they were out of the Rapid Release which is what I wanted, manager said this week's shipment is late but coming so perhaps I'll go back Sunday, likely not.  But I may do a second run on Monday with load and go.

Also went to Sobeys, $4 5am, extra receipt was "Save $5 wus $50 Sept 27-30".


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys for me, spent $130, got 151 AM and my coupon is spend $75 get 75 AM, which is good for me, that's about my normal weekly budget. Rexall will wait for Monday.

Ended up having to cancel my TSC order for a laptop, it was going to take a month to get to me and no way am I fighting with the broken one for that long. Funny thing is I already got the ebates money. So I assume I will lose that but I have to admit, the speed was pretty amazing.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Still playing the holiday planning game (not sure if i'm ever gonna win  ) and on the Westjet site something popped up .. curious if this bugs anyone else as much as me (wow, huge image sorry)*
> View attachment 352167



Totally noticed this as well.  It's been there for awhile...you would think they would have fixed it.  It drives me nuts!

But they are offering the tickets cheaper with a package than you can get directly from Disney with the Canadian Resident discount, which is a surprising bonus!


----------



## alohamom

Well, well, well-thanks to all of you I finally had a successful Rexall shop!

GOt some vitamins, got the Dove shampoo, some deodorant, the eggs that were on sale and some milk.

The best was the suggestion from @hdrolfe - to get travel sized items. They had little version of my daughters favorite OGX shampoo! so I am going to actually buy her a travel toiletries case and fill it for the big roommate trip happening in Feb!

I got my 114 bonus miles and I practically skipped out the door!

Thanks again for all your ideas folks, it really helped.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can get an alert attached to any of your accounts -- hubby gets an email when anything over $100 happens on any of our cards and our bank account. MC even froze our cards after mine was used to pay for a (get this) $25,000 ski trip to Switzerland and a $500 worth of dog food (that must be some big dog!) within 15 minutes. Deep breathing is made for days like this -- as is big comfy jammies and some serious junk tv!*





Disney Addicted said:


> I never knew I can set up alerts.  I'll have to phone RBC to check how to do this.


I have alerts on from each bank we deal with - credit cards (I'm on DDs in Cairo, so I know every time she Ubers or buys online, withdrawals (I have recorded them in Quicken before my husband comes home to tell me), deposits, automatic withdrawals, when the account goes below $1000 etc.  I really like to be on top of my banking.  

Mel, I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. It's bad enough that your cc was used, but to think that someone was waiting near your house....scary!


----------



## bababear_50

Ottawamom
Are you ok?
I've been suffering from weather related headache all day (took a pill and was out for hours) and just saw the reports of a storm hitting the Ottawa area.
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...s-destroyed-in-dunrobin/ar-AAAsIqv?li=AAggNb9
Hope all is well.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Ottawa is a mess!  I live out in kanata and we got a good hail and rain storm but no real damage.  But power out. But other areas are heavily damaged. I think power will be off for a while.


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Ottawa is a mess!  I live out in kanata and we got a good hail and rain storm but no real damage.  But power out. But other areas are heavily damaged. I think power will be off for a while.


Thanks for letting me know,,be safe Hon and Know we are thinking about you guys.
Hoping your power is restored soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> @bababear_50 I think it is one thing to have your card compromised but another all together to have someone come to your street and wait for a package. Mel, I am so sorry this is happening to you and your family. That is so bold. We have had our cars broken into a couple of times and I remember feeling so uneasy afterwards. Good thing your postal person realized what happened and told you. We have also had our cards compromised while travelling and we now have alerts set and low limits.  Eventually everything will be back to normal for you but in the mean time - HUGS coming at ya!!!!
> 
> View attachment 352796




You all know how to brighten a girls day,,thank-you everyone for your kind thoughts and well wishes.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HOLY CRAP -- just now checking what i've missed today and saw the pictures of the devastation caused by the storms in the Ottawa area and I had to pop in and check on my peeps! I hope everyone is safe & sound!*

*Real reason i picked up the surface was to report on my trip to Rexall. I had hubby take me to one here after he picked me up at the train station and we made out like bandits! Wandered around aimlessly trying to get to the $50 mark and almost gave up -- just couldn't get there until hubby took over and filled the cart with junk food  Got to the till and the cashier was amazing! We chatted as everything was rung thru with me staring intently at the screen to make sure i was making my threshold and when she scanned the Tylenol i asked if it rang up at $9.99 she winked and asked if we had room to store more than 1 bottle. I must have looked dumber than normal because she slowly asked "do you want 4 bottles?" ME: "no, i don't need to have $40 tied up in pain killers" She winked and said watch this.. scanned the bottle 3 more times and POOF each bottle cost $3.00. She said there's been a glitch in the system today and for some strange reason if you buy 4 bottles the total cost is $12. Buy anything less and they scanned at $9.99 each*

*SO we have 4 bottles of tylenol, 6 bags of chips (one type only came up as .59 since that store isn't carrying it anymore), 3 bags of chocolate clusters, 2 cans of cashews, 2 bags of chocolate covered sponge toffee - sensing a theme here? Hubby loves him some chocolate and chips and we LOVE the Nosh & Co stuff. Tossed in some kleenex for the perpetual runny noses and poof we're done. We got the 10 AM for the Nosh & Co stuff TWICE *
*Spent $62.67 pre-tax , used the $5.00 survey coupon and snagged 140 AM*

*AND if anyone has a headache you know where to come *


----------



## hdrolfe

That's a good recall trip! 

Still no power here. Apparently there are 250000 people in the ottawa area without it. Pictures are pretty scary. I think I read 200 hydro poles are down or something like that. Hopefully it's back soon or i can find somewhere that sells coffee and has power. And something for the kid to do because he is driving me nuts. Any way. Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## osully

Kanata here as well. Nothing crazy but we’ve been home without power since 6pm yesterday. Just found my portable phone charger and luckily it was fully charged so that’s why I’m even on here. Scary to not have power but we are mainly just bored. No damage or anything crazy to us luckily. 

No eta on the Hydro Ottawa site for when we will have power. 

I actually stopped into Rexall on my way home (I change buses right near one on my way home) and got a piece of cake too! I didn’t spend $50+ thorough I just grabbed the 2 things I really needed - 200ct Rexall extra strength acetomtaphen and facial cleanser! Both were on sale with really good prices. Wonder if Rexall really is committed to better prices moving forwards!


----------



## alohamom

My Rexall bonus miles from yesterday are posted!!!

Thanks @bababear_50 for telling me that Rexall usually posts quickly and to switch my Dream to Cash status the night before shopping. 

Now I am all set for STB with well over the amount of Cash miles I will need.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs to those without power,,yep the thing I missed the most was a hot cup of coffee.

For kids
copied from 100 things to do with kids during a Power Outage
Blog
https://rochester.kidsoutandabout.com/content/100-things-do-kids-during-power-outage


1. Read

2. Make up stories

3. Mad Libs

4. Write a book

5. Play dolls

6. Play school

7. Paint our toenails

8. Paint our brother's toenails 

9. Make puppets

10. Have a "Bear Hunt"​
11. Play cards

12. Read books outloud

13. Play hide and seek

14. Play Hucklebucklebeanstalk

15. Have a scavenger hunt

16. Hide something sweet and create a "treasure" map for the kids to solve

17. Learn Morse Code

18. Invent your own code

19. Paint family portraits

20. Build a house of cards

21. Learn the state capitals​
22. Make the flags of the world out of construction paper

23. Rearrange your bedroom

24. Have an indoor camping trip - complete with tent!

25. Make a television out of a big box and put on shows

26. Make musical instruments out of stuff in your house

27. Learn some yoga poses

28. Make paper snowflakes

29. Take lots of pictures

30. Play balloon volleyball

32. Clean out your closets/dressers

33. Make up jokes

34. Play Tic-Tac-Toe

35. Look at old photos

36. Make a Family Tree​
37. Plan a party

38. Have a puppet show

39. Play school

40. Make a paper chain

41. Make Gratitude lists

42. Play charades

43.  Invent a card game

44.  Learn a few magic tricks

45. Using stuff around your house, set up an indoor bowling lane

46. Play hangman

47. Make paper airplanes

48. Make a tooth fairy pillow by hand​
49.  Make holiday or birthday wrapping paper with stamps

50. Count all the loose change you can find

51. Speak only in pig latin

52. Thumb wrestle

53.  Put those music lessons to good use and put on a concert

54. Plan a vacation

55.  Learn about nautical flags

56.  Learn the parts of a sailboat

57.  Make jewelry

58.  Build a model car/plane

59. Play with your pets

60. Imaginary Wii/X-Box

61. Play dress up

62. Make pet toys

63. Teach your kids how to play black jack (what? It's good for math skills!)

64. Play the silent game

65. Have staring contests

66. Learn how to do yo-yo tricks

67. Make paper dolls

68. Play superheroes​
69. Build with legos

70. Check in on your neighbors

71. Make shadow puppets

72. Have a tea party

73. Play Simon Says

74. Write letters

75. Color

76. Use flashlights to create profile shadows that you can turn into Silhouettes

77. Talk with an accent

78. Write on the backs of photographs

79. Play store

80. Put on a play

81. Make a stuffed-animal zoo

82. Polish the silver

83. Sew buttons onto scrap fabric

84. Fix something around the house (squeaky hinges, loose cabinet knobs, add hooks)

85. Make your own Mad Libs

86. Do a puzzle

87. Use masking or packing tape to play hopscotch on the floor

88. Make beads out of rolled up paper

89. Make up poems and limericks

90. Match up your socks, ball them up, and have a sock fight

91. Make and decorate paper crowns

92.  Make carnival games from stuff around your house

93. Make your own dominoes and teach your kids how to play

94. Teach your kids how to play solitaire

95.  Make your own playing cards

96. Make your own Bingo game

97. Go on a "ghost hunt"

98.  Learn how to tie cool knots

99. Learn how to knit or crochet together

100. Begin each sentence with "I LOVE YOU!"



Hugs to you and stay safe.
Mel


----------



## Debbie

I was going to go to Rexall today when we are driving by, but decided that I want to change my miles to cash so that I have some when Shop the Block comes around. That change won't happen until tomorrow, so I shall wait. With the LnG for 25 Airmiles for $25 on Monday, I'm going to wait _another_ day, now. I have my list in hand, and it should be a good one, I think, and worth the trip back into the city. 
I hadn't realized that there had been a tornado in Ottawa/Gatineau until my sister posted that my nephew and his wife were okay. YIKES! Fingers crossed that all will be back to normal-especially the hydro-soon. I remember in the summer when it took a few days north of London for hydro to be repaired. Not fun at all.


----------



## star72232

Debbie said:


> I was going to go to Rexall today when we are driving by, but decided that I want to change my miles to cash so that I have some when Shop the Block comes around. That change won't happen until tomorrow, so I shall wait. With the LnG for 25 Airmiles for $25 on Monday, I'm going to wait _another_ day, now. I have my list in hand, and it should be a good one, I think, and worth the trip back into the city.



Will the 114 AM for $50 and 25AM for $25 stack?  That might make a trip to Guelph or Waterloo worth it.  Our only local Rexall is a pharmacy only, so not really worth trying for $50 worth of items.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Will the 114 AM for $50 and 25AM for $25 stack?  That might make a trip to Guelph or Waterloo worth it.  Our only local Rexall is a pharmacy only, so not really worth trying for $50 worth of items.


*YUP! LnG offers stack with offers in the flyer and will even show up on your receipt so you can check before you leave the store. I can tell you which Rexall in Guelph is the best to hit up for AM support (and the one to avoid  ) All 3 are really good at making sure I get what i deserve but the one downtown has a few things that irk me -- low stock, can't stack the $5.00 survey coupon & it's hard to get to! *

*Nice day for a drive !*


----------



## kitntrip

Every time I try to stack AM bonuses at Rexall, it never seems to work. Now, there's the 114 AM WUS $50 until the 27th and Monday there's a 60 AM WUS $60 until the 27th. Would those stack?


----------



## kuhltiffany

@ottawamom, @TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE, @hdrolfe, @osully if you need ice, freezer space, battery packs or a spot to go, let me know!  I'm in Beaverbrook and we still have power.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Every time I try to stack AM bonuses at Rexall, it never seems to work. Now, there's the 114 AM WUS $50 until the 27th and Monday there's a 60 AM WUS $60 until the 27th. Would those stack?


*YES, those offers will stack - one is in the flyer and is good for everyone, no question about that if you meet the $50 threshold you get it. The other is a targeted offer to your card that is NOT dependent on any other offer, if you load it to your card you're then good to go. If for some reason you find that you didn't get that extra 60 AM, get it dealt with before you leave the store. It shows up on the receipts for me now under the others clearly labeled as Load n Go offers and spelled out what the offer actually was. I have once had to pull up the offer on my phone to show the cashier and once she was sure i had bought the product she "made it right" I'll add a picture or a receipt later so you can see what it should look like.*


----------



## hdrolfe

kuhltiffany said:


> @ottawamom, @TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE, @hdrolfe, @osully if you need ice, freezer space, battery packs or a spot to go, let me know!  I'm in Beaverbrook and we still have power.


Thank you. Kiddo and I have ended up at my parents place in Smuth Falls for today. I will go back this evening for the pets and if power isn't back kiddo will stay here. I hope it's back on by Monday! Though an extra day off work might be nice too.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Thank you for the heads up! We are leaving on holiday Friday afternoon. I may just have enough time to get a quick shop in before we leave for the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> What days are you looking at? If you decide to go ahead with your BMO World Elite offer you will save 15% on flights. If you only have enough for 1 with AM book that one and then book the other flight with the airline directly (only possible glitch is your son is a minor and that may complicate things).
> 
> If you can wait to book I found that AM had flights on sale over the American Thanksgiving (Black Friday) event. You might get lucky with the direct flights then.


I went back in the messages and found that Ottawamom was headed out on Holidays on Fri so hopefully she is away and doing fine.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thank you. Kiddo and I have ended up at my parents place in Smuth Falls for today. I will go back this evening for the pets and if power isn't back kiddo will stay here. I hope it's back on by Monday! Though an extra day off work might be nice too.



Glad you are doing ok.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

kuhltiffany said:


> @ottawamom, @TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE, @hdrolfe, @osully if you need ice, freezer space, battery packs or a spot to go, let me know!  I'm in Beaverbrook and we still have power.



Thanks for the offer! Our power came back on around 3:30 so lucky it wasn't a full 24 hours. Only about 21. Hope everyone still with power out or things to fix are doing ok.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes very kind. We actually got power back at 6am and ventured over to the rink for my sons very first week of hockey and the ice was good. My sister in law not so lucky their area in Arlington wood was hammered and the school is damaged so lave left town for a week. Another brother downtown just got power last hour

I can see the senators arena from my upstairs window and last night Stittsville was dark except this lit up arena with the game going on


----------



## hdrolfe

Power is still out here. It sure is dark in the house! I need more flashlights or lanterns I guess. I'll check some place 8 can get airmiles for them of course. Kiddo stayed at my parents but I came home for the animals. Hopefully it's back on tomorrow but it may be another day. Fridge and freezer remain closed and full so hopefully I don't lose too much!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Power is still out here. It sure is dark in the house! I need more flashlights or lanterns I guess. I'll check some place 8 can get airmiles for them of course. Kiddo stayed at my parents but I came home for the animals. Hopefully it's back on tomorrow but it may be another day. Fridge and freezer remain closed and full so hopefully I don't lose too much!



Thinking about you and hoping the daylight comes soon. Lowes and Rona have airmiles flashlight,,,but grab a few extra wherever you can. I hope the fridge and freezer hold out for you.
Sending caring hugs your way.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like I will need to restock the fridge and freezer. I just stocked up Friday. Ugh. Still no power


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! LnG offers stack with offers in the flyer and will even show up on your receipt so you can check before you leave the store. I can tell you which Rexall in Guelph is the best to hit up for AM support (and the one to avoid  ) All 3 are really good at making sure I get what i deserve but the one downtown has a few things that irk me -- low stock, can't stack the $5.00 survey coupon & it's hard to get to! *
> 
> *Nice day for a drive !*



Which one should I hit up?  It's not that far from Cambridge I suppose...


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Looks like I will need to restock the fridge and freezer. I just stocked up Friday. Ugh. Still no power


Ugh so sorry Hon.
Check with homeowners insurance to see if it is covered.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Which one should I hit up?  It's not that far from Cambridge I suppose...


*NOPE, our car came from Cambridge and that's where we went to see Christopher Robin.*

*The one that's easy(er) to get into is at the corner of Woolwich and Speedvale, in what's called The Roots Plaza (because of the anchor store which WAS Roots Home Hardware) *

*Rexall store #1028*


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ugh so sorry Hon.
> Check with homeowners insurance to see if it is covered.
> Hugs Mel



I think my deductible is $500 so not worth it sadly. My fridge freezer seems to have stayed frozen. There are a couple things in the bigger one I can cook up that should be ok. Sadly the ground beef and chicken I got Friday is going to get tossed, along with most of fridge  but out power is back on! And school is closed tomorrow so I'll have time to restock a bit. I will probably wait until the weekend to do a bigger shop and use my "spend 75 get 75 airmiles" at Sobeys. 

Oh, our internet is back on as well so kiddo is happy to get back on the xbox. He enjoyed the time at my parent's place, and slept in until 9 this morning! Never does that at home. Oh well! It's nice to have lights and not be sitting in the dark. I guess I've taken electricity for granted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email from Staples with a coupon code for bonus miles - spend $75 get 25 AM*
*Terms & conditions:*
***Offer valid from September 24 to October 1, 2018. Get 25 Bonus Miles with eligible purchase(s) with a single net transaction of $75 or more, after discounts and before taxes. AIR MILES®† Card must be presented at time of purchase. Exclusions include, but are not limited to, all taxes, delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps, self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees. Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or AIR MILES Bonus Offer. Miles will be posted to Account within 120 days of promotion end date. Other exclusions may apply. See Staples associate for details. 

You *should* be able to use this both online & instore -- not a terrific return but MUCH better than their standard 1AM for $40*
**


----------



## dancin Disney style

To everyone in the Ottawa area....I hope you all get through this quickly and without too many problems.  Each day more and more videos and stories are online and on the news.  This morning I saw someone’s video that things where literally flying around in circles...just crazy.  

@hdrolfe if all that has happened to you is a loss of groceries I consider that a win.  It’s still a pain though.


----------



## osully

Sobeys parent company buying Farm Boy for $800M. Says they will be converting some Sobeys stores to Farm Boys (probably outside of Ottawa) to increase Farm Boy market presence. 

AM collecting to start at Farm Boy perhaps? Wouldn't mind that! As long as my fave Sobeys isn't changed!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got an email from Staples with a coupon code for bonus miles - spend $75 get 25 AM*
> *Terms & conditions:*
> ***Offer valid from September 24 to October 1, 2018. Get 25 Bonus Miles with eligible purchase(s) with a single net transaction of $75 or more, after discounts and before taxes. AIR MILES®† Card must be presented at time of purchase. Exclusions include, but are not limited to, all taxes, delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps, self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees. Offer cannot be combined with any other coupon or AIR MILES Bonus Offer. Miles will be posted to Account within 120 days of promotion end date. Other exclusions may apply. See Staples associate for details. *
> 
> *You *should* be able to use this both online & instore -- not a terrific return but MUCH better than their standard 1AM for $40*
> *View attachment 353650*


Just once I'd like it if the Staples staff said "tomorrow we are have a special airmiles deal*,,I bought ink yesterday which is now opened and in my printer so no chance of taking it back. Dang.

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Too everyone in the Ottawa area....I hope you all get through this quickly and without too many problems.  Each day more and more videos and stories are online and on the news.  This morning I saw someone’s video that things where literally flying around in circles...just crazy.
> 
> @hdrolfe if all that has happened to you is a loss of groceries I consider that a win.  It’s still a pain though.



Yup, a few dark nights, an upset kid, and some lost groceries but that's it for us. I am so very glad we don't live on Craig Henry any more, we lived right where the tornado blew through that area a couple years ago. I managed to get to Metro for a few groceries, they were fairly well stocked though low on milk, and a few other things. But we'll be fine for a few days. I am very glad my parents live so close now and we were able to get there for kiddo's sake. It was very scary to watch the skies Friday night at dinner time though. I am glad we ate early, and I was ready to grab kid and dog and run for the basement. At least we ate before the power went out, and people have been so amazing throughout. Very glad the weather wasn't 40 above, or 40 below  I'm a little sad over the lost groceries but it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Of course I am also glad I did Sobeys Friday and got my bonus airmiles before the power outage. Though those are some of the groceries I had to toss.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from my weekly Rexall shop.  Spent $63.31 before tax, and earned 215 air miles.  Besides the spend $50 get 114 AM, I had a targeted offer of spend $25 get 50am, and then also had targeted offers for Advil and Dove Soap which stacked with the flyer price/am.  pretty good shop.  I may go back later in the week for another 114 airmiles ($50), a couple of the things I wanted weren't in stock so I had to get some alternates.


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop was good also.Spend $68.30 with tax
199 airmiles between my Load N Go and targeted offers. I did have to get one Targeted offer added manually by the *New* manager.
Cashier mentioned to her that I am a *avid* airmiles shopper,,lol.

av·id
ˈavəd/
_adjective_

having or showing a keen interest in or enthusiasm for something.
"an avid reader of science fiction"
synonyms: keen, eager, enthusiastic, ardent, passionate, zealous, hard-core; More
having an eager desire for something.
"she was avid for information about the murder inquiry"




Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

I'm finally catching up on the DIS while heading home from the office early on the GO (hey I worked all weekend so I deserve to leave at 4!!) Is anyone else concerned about this new date based WDW ticket pricing coming into effect Oct16?  

So many questions come to mind.  How is Air Miles going to handle this.  When I redeem for tickets, I may not know when my trip will be. Nothing is definitive, plans can change.  Or worse, will they stop offering WDW tix for redemptions because this seems so complicated. All my hard earned miles are for Disney!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I'm finally catching up on the DIS while heading home from the office early on the GO (hey I worked all weekend so I deserve to leave at 4!!) Is anyone else concerned about this new date based WDW ticket pricing coming into effect Oct16?
> 
> So many questions come to mind.  How is Air Miles going to handle this.  When I redeem for tickets, I may not know when my trip will be. Nothing is definitive, plans can change.  Or worse, will they stop offering WDW tix for redemptions because this seems so complicated. All my hard earned miles are for Disney!!!


Here's a video on the new pricing.  According to this you can still purchase a ticket with a flexible start date so I would think that they would be the ones AM would offer.  Could mean a big increase in AM's need though.  Time will tell.


----------



## kitntrip

Finally had a good Rexall AM haul! I was only planning to spend $60ish to get my threshold spend but stocked up on first aid supplies and cold meds. The cashier started scanning and asked if I wanted to split my items up to get the 114 AM bonus twice. So 2 transactions, I spent $126.38 and got 339 AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a feeling this new pricing system is going to be bad for our air miles tickets. Who knows how many days the packages will be or maybe they will move to per day tickets.

So glad I will only have to buy one ticket for DD10 when we go back in 2020. Everyone else has 1-2 day of non-expiring tickets left. I think in the main thread on this topic people are also concerned about the cost for a hopper add-on.

After visiting USO in February, we are actually leaning towards being more of a US/IOA family. DH and DD LOVE the big rides at Sea World as well.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Here's a video on the new pricing.  According to this you can still purchase a ticket with a flexible start date so I would think that they would be the ones AM would offer.  Could mean a big increase in AM's need though.  Time will tell.



If you watch the video carefully, the charge to have a flexible start date is $50 extra per ticket...looks like we will take full advantage of our Annual Passes this year and then decide what we want to do when they expire in July 2019.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a feeling this new pricing system is going to be bad for our air miles tickets. Who knows how many days the packages will be or maybe they will move to per day tickets.
> 
> So glad I will only have to buy one ticket for DD10 when we go back in 2020. Everyone else has 1-2 day of non-expiring tickets left. I think in the main thread on this topic people are also concerned about the cost for a hopper add-on.
> 
> After visiting USO in February, we are actually leaning towards being more of a US/IOA family. DH and DD LOVE the big rides at Sea World as well.


I feel like it’s going to be bad for a whole lot of reasons.  We don’t ever do consecutive days in the parks. I physically can’t...I have joint problems.  So what happens to me when I stay onsite for 10 days but want to do 3 park days spaced out over those 10 days???


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I feel like it’s going to be bad for a whole lot of reasons.  We don’t ever do consecutive days in the parks. I physically can’t...I have joint problems.  So what happens to me when I stay onsite for 10 days but want to do 3 park days spaced out over those 10 days???



Based on the information that is being given to ticket resellers...the length of time you have to use your tickets will depend on the # of days you purchase...
From WDWNT:

Tickets related to a particular park will be retired as part of these changes, so there will be no more 1-day Magic Kingdom-only tickets offered. Everything is back to one price.

Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:

Ticket Duration Valid Use Period
1-Day Ticket Only the start date selected
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date

So based on the above, you only have 5 days to use your 3 day tickets....whereas previously you had 14 days...this will affect people who visit WDW, go on a cruise and then spend a few days at WDW afterwards...


----------



## bababear_50

New Ticket System:
I guess with anything new there is a learning curve but I don't think this new ticket system is for me. I am a 7 -10 day stay with maybe 2 park days,,no hopper.
I would have to buy single days and plan when those two days would be. So much for a uncomplicated relaxing holiday. Seriously I think they have complicated a very simple system and will run into all sorts of problems.What happens if you have to cancel your trip,,do you lose out on the tickets?
What if you become sick while on holidays and are unable to go for a few days?
I wonder what the flexible date *Upcharge* will be?
  I am thinking US/IOA will be in the planning for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for letting me know,,be safe Hon and Know we are thinking about you guys.
> Hoping your power is restored soon.
> Hugs Mel




I was actually sitting on a runway about to take off when the storm hit. Completely oblivious to what was happening. Two boys got power back last night, the other one is still without power. Lost everything in the fridge and the top half of the freezer but everyone is safe so that's what's truly important. I'm in cloudy San Diego this week so the boys have had to deal with all this on their own. So many things I didn't remind them about. They survived without me but missed using their electronics until today. I'm just catching up reading about everything now.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I was actually sitting on a runway about to take off when the storm hit. Completely oblivious to what was happening. Two boys got power back last night, the other one is still without power. Lost everything in the fridge and the top half of the freezer but everyone is safe so that's what's truly important. I'm in cloudy San Diego this week so the boys have had to deal with all this on their own. So many things I didn't remind them about. They survived without me but missed using their electronics until today. I'm just catching up reading about everything now.


Hi Hon
It is good to hear from you.
 I am so sorry the boys are having to deal with all of this on their own but you raised them well and they will be ok.
Everyone is safe and I hope you are able to enjoy a bit of holiday now. Hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Based on the information that is being given to ticket resellers...the length of time you have to use your tickets will depend on the # of days you purchase...
> From WDWNT:
> 
> Tickets related to a particular park will be retired as part of these changes, so there will be no more 1-day Magic Kingdom-only tickets offered. Everything is back to one price.
> 
> Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:
> 
> Ticket Duration Valid Use Period
> 1-Day Ticket Only the start date selected
> 2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date
> 3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date
> 4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date
> 5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date
> 6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date
> 7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date
> 8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date
> 9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date
> 10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date
> 
> So based on the above, you only have 5 days to use your 3 day tickets....whereas previously you had 14 days...this will affect people who visit WDW, go on a cruise and then spend a few days at WDW afterwards...


That is horrible for me, that's for sure.   Depending on how the flexible option works I suppose I might be forced into that.   I can see how the only way forward for AM is going to be on the flex ticket.  I hope that still gives you 14 days (even 10 would work for me) to use the ticket.  I haven't paid for park tickets for approx. 15 years (thank you AM) if I have to now pay for them I won't be going to WDW any more.  Perhaps I should add to my tickets reserve and grab a few now



bababear_50 said:


> New Ticket System:
> I guess with anything new there is a learning curve but I don't think this new ticket system is for me. I am a 7 -10 day stay with maybe 2 park days,,no hopper.
> I would have to buy single days and plan when those two days would be. So much for a uncomplicated relaxing holiday. Seriously I think they have complicated a very simple system and will run into all sorts of problems.What happens if you have to cancel your trip,,do you lose out on the tickets?
> What if you become sick while on holidays and are unable to go for a few days?
> I wonder what the flexible date *Upcharge* will be?
> I am thinking US/IOA will be in the planning for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


I had all the same thoughts.  US/IOA is really not for me though on a regular basis.  We have been once and will go again sometime but I don't think that we would switch and make that our regular place to visit.  I really love a resort vibe anyplace that I vacation and US/IOA just doesn't have that...IMO anyway.


----------



## mort1331

Whats going to happen to upgrading of tickets? I have a couple of 3-9 year old tickets that I think I will only be able to use 1 in time. So now have to see what will happen to upgrade to adult ticket.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Well I went to Rexall yesterday which is a rarity for me.  They didn't have much in the way of vitamins which I had hoped to get for my wife and the store signage was somewhat in disarray - but it worked to my liking as they had 3 pack Mach3 priced at $6.99 in error - so they honoured it (helped me get to the $60).  Plus I got two 50block sunscreens which were both $5bucks off and on sale (we are on the Fantasy on Oct 6 )  A few other things.  ended up spending $66 and got 210 AMs so not bad...since I got a really good haul for my money even without AMs.  I have my shaving stuff for a year


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can't wait until the new ticket system goes live on the website so we can play around with tickets/dates to see what lack of flexibility there will be.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Whats going to happen to upgrading of tickets? I have a couple of 3-9 year old tickets that I think I will only be able to use 1 in time. So now have to see what will happen to upgrade to adult ticket.


I found some additional info on of all places DFB. The ticket change is not retroactive so it does not affect tickets purchased prior to Oct 16. It didn’t say anything about upgrading though.  I would hope that the current rules will still apply when you do the upgrade which is what has happened in the past when they made changes.

The flex option allows for tickets to be used in the same way as today tickets are...14 days for first use. It looks like the price is an additional $50 but that is not confirmed in the article I read.

So now I decide if I redeem AM for a couple of tickets to put away.  I’ve already got 3-5 day tickets, a single 2 day ticket and 2-4 days remaining on some old non expire tickets  X 3 people.


----------



## osully

I read somewhere that tickets purchased before October 16 will be valid as is (so 7 day voucher is good for 7 days of tickets) til end of 2019. I have been very concerned if my voucher tickets will be affected at all by Star Wars Galaxy's Edge opening. I'm hoping not. But sadly if we have to pay $100 more for example for 7 days worth of tickets because that weeks pricing goes up... I guess we will do so! 

Our November 2019 trip will probably be our last Disney trip until we have kids and they are old enough to go and not need strollers etc. (So at least 10 years from now LOL).


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm struggling, I have a Disney trip planned for spring 2019 and I really don't want to pay for tickets.  

If I cash in for 5-day non Canadian airmiles tickets now, they expire December 2018, worst case under the current conditions, I'd pay $20 gate fee plus $x ticket price increase.  Correct???? I worked it out to $562+ vs $455 Disney's current Canadian tickets.  Such a bad price but I wouldn't have too pay much.

Anyone think airmiles will come out with Canadian tickets?  Sigh, wishful thinking.


----------



## hdrolfe

Back to work today for a little while. Got a call from school that kiddo is sick. Ok. Picked him up and said we were going to Rexall since we are out of advil (and I'd planned to get it at lunch yesterday only didn't go to work cause of the power situation). So off to Rexall. Got everything on my list, and 199 Airmiles. Not bad for $65 plus tax. Wish I had bought some chocolate bars. Oh well. Now he's upstairs "resting" and watching youtube. I am working. Sort of. Supposed to be? Yeah. Oh well! And worrying about my plans for a trip next August. I wasn't planning to buy the tickets until March (after I file my taxes hopefully), nothing like waiting until the last minute. And now I'm worried I'll have to pay a bunch extra. But the week we go is value I believe, and usually low crowds, so should be cheaper. We will be getting 7 day park hoppers for the 7 day trip (still debating the waterparks option). I guess I'll wait and see what happens... I don't have the money today to do anything about it any way. Still worrying over March break flights too, I could wait and go in April for a fraction of the airmiles, but then I need to take an extra week off work. I need a vacation to figure all this out


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm struggling, I have a Disney trip planned for spring 2019 and I really don't want to pay for tickets.
> 
> If I cash in for 5-day non Canadian airmiles tickets now, they expire December 2018, worst case under the current conditions, I'd pay $20 gate fee plus $x ticket price increase.  Correct???? I worked it out to $562+ vs $455 Disney's current Canadian tickets.  Such a bad price but I wouldn't have too pay much.
> 
> Anyone think airmiles will come out with Canadian tickets?  Sigh, wishful thinking.


I've been thinking on this since noon.   I think AM will offer a few CAN tickets but with the changes coming it won't be a lot of tickets. I'm going to hang on until October 15th and hope that AM has the next batch, either CAN or just the 2019 exp.   If not....I'm not sure what I will do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just private msg'd Air Miles on FB asking what will happen to the WDW tickets once WDW's new ticketing system goes live. It will be interesting to see if they even know that it is happening or if they actually have a plan in place. I assume they would fall under the other third-party ticket sellers (i.e., Undercover Tourist). Doesn't UT already have a plan in place?


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> I've been thinking on this since noon.   I think AM will offer a few CAN tickets but with the changes coming it won't be a lot of tickets. I'm going to hang on until October 15th and hope that AM has the next batch, either CAN or just the 2019 exp.   If not....I'm not sure what I will do.



Sounds like a good plan.  

I assume airmiles is trying to get rid of the current tickets but they expire soon and are way overpriced for Canadians going before end of 2018.  So I doubt they will move very quickly, other than people like me panicking lol.


----------



## bababear_50

I dropped into my CAA today to see about getting some one day park tickets,,,all have the expiry date of 2019.
I have my 2019 tickets already but was hoping to maybe stockpile a couple of single day passes,, I guess not.
I have to rethink this.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TD1516

I had no idea that we could still use the air mile tickets even though they say they expire end of December 2018. We have a trip booked for end of January beginning of February. I am just 200 miles short of getting a 7-Day child Park ticket.

I could have sworn that someone on this board recently got an air miles ticket and the expiry date was actually the end of 2019. I didn't want to take a chance and order a ticket and then that's like 5100 miles gone down the drain.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I checked and I have a one Day Peak Magic Kingdom ticket good for this coming Jan 2019 Trip.
AND a Non Expiry hopper ticket ,,, which I am going to save it till 2020.
 I will go tonight and get a one day ticket to use this March Break 2019 for the ( Epcot Flower and Garden Festival) from CAA. 
After 2020 I am not sure,,by then maybe airmiles will have something half decent.
Dang Petro Canada is giving me a hard time transferring my petro points to CAA dollars.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

TD1516 said:


> I had no idea that we could still use the air mile tickets even though they say they expire end of December 2018. We have a trip booked for end of January beginning of February. I am just 200 miles short of getting a 7-Day child Park ticket.
> 
> I could have sworn that someone on this board recently got an air miles ticket and the expiry date was actually the end of 2019. I didn't want to take a chance and order a ticket and then that's like 5100 miles gone down the drain.



I haven't read through the ticket thread lately but I do know that was the original announcement, expired tickets would be given a credit for the price paid.  Last fall I bought a full price airmiles ticket and it expired Dec 2018 (upgraded it to ap) so I wouldn't be too surprised about the 2019 expiry date.  I'm like you in that I need a guarantee.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I checked and I have a one Day Peak Magic Kingdom ticket good for this coming Jan Trip.
> AND a Non Expiry hopper ticket ,,, which I am going to save it till 2020.
> I will go tonight and get a one day ticket to use this March Break 2019 for the ( Epcot Flower and Garden Festival) from CAA.
> After 2020 I am not sure,,by then maybe airmiles will have something half decent.
> Dang Petro Canada is giving me a hard time transferring my petro points to CAA dollars.
> Hugs Mel



Ahhh, great use of petro points, if I'm reading this correctly your converting to buy your ticket???


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Ahhh, great use of petro points, if I'm reading this correctly your converting to buy your ticket???



Success it worked
Yeah that's what I do--convert them to CAA dollars and then use the dollars to buy a ticket.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shell is offering a targeted email offer
check your email
each time you use cash airmiles for gas or in store you will get 20 bonus airmiles.
Until *October 23, 2018*, you'll get
*20 Bonus Miles*
every time you use AIR MILES Cash Miles 
at the pump or in-store at participating 
Shell locations.*





     Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Shell is offering a targeted email offer
> check your email
> each time you use cash airmiles for gas or in store you will get 20 bonus airmiles.
> Until *October 23, 2018*, you'll get
> *20 Bonus Miles*
> every time you use AIR MILES Cash Miles
> at the pump or in-store at participating
> Shell locations.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Wow, very nice, they sent me get 50 am for 4 in-store $5 purchases.  No thanks, but I like yours.  

In the "things not to do department", my husband used two different airmiles cards of ours and filled up premium gas, likely about 5L for the boat motor/lawnmower etc. but he scanned the airmiles card to get the 4 cents off summer GTA promo.  Shell targeted offers on both cards now are for premium gas with the minimum 25L fill-up, totally useless as we fill the vehicles with regular.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1284189

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1283778
Kobo HBC and Roots
Buy $50.00 get 60 airmiles.

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1283781
Kobo and HBC Gift cards buy $50.00 get 60 airmiles.


----------



## osully

Nothing too great at Sobeys... good thing I have the receipt coupon to get 100AM though. I wasn’t able to use mine this past weekend as I was stuck at home  Finally did groceries on Monday only.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> Nothing too great at Sobeys... good thing I have the receipt coupon to get 100AM though. I wasn’t able to use mine this past weekend as I was stuck at home  Finally did groceries on Monday only.



I'm glad for the coupon this weekend too. I need to stock up! Everything I bought Friday that I had to toss needs to be replaced. At least I got the airmiles for that shopping trip. I've heard there is still some power flickering so I may just get more non-perishable type food this weekend and stuff that can last a bit without being in the fridge. It is apple season and they do ok on the counter. So we'll have some fruit at least!


----------



## dancin Disney style

TD1516 said:


> I had no idea that we could still use the air mile tickets even though they say they expire end of December 2018. We have a trip booked for end of January beginning of February. I am just 200 miles short of getting a 7-Day child Park ticket.
> 
> I could have sworn that someone on this board recently got an air miles ticket and the expiry date was actually the end of 2019. I didn't want to take a chance and order a ticket and then that's like 5100 miles gone down the drain.


You wouldn't lose anything on the 2018 tickets.  All that will happen is that you have to pay the difference from the 2018 price and the price at the time you use the tickets.  Right at this moment no one knows how that will play out exactly because this is the first time it will happen.  I would be willing to be that within the first few months of 2019 a lot of people, if not everyone, will get a pass on paying anything in addition for those tickets.  WDW is not very good at rolling out these sorts of things.  Example....the resort pay parking situation.  That rolled out in March and people are still not being charged...myself included last month.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> You wouldn't lose anything on the 2018 tickets.  All that will happen is that you have to pay the difference from the 2018 price and the price at the time you use the tickets.  Right at this moment no one knows how that will play out exactly because this is the first time it will happen.  I would be willing to be that within the first few months of 2019 a lot of people, if not everyone, will get a pass on paying anything in addition for those tickets.  WDW is not very good at rolling out these sorts of things.  Example....the resort pay parking situation.  That rolled out in March and people are still not being charged...myself included last month.



What I would be worried about is not loosing the value of the ticket but not being able to book FP+ with an expired ticket.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nothing good in the flyer for Safeway really.  I think I am going to take care of our very-short shopping list at the dreaded Walmart...


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> What I would be worried about is not loosing the value of the ticket but not being able to book FP+ with an expired ticket.


No one knows for absolute certainty right now but you should be fine to book FP as the ticket is still valid. It just be needs to be upgraded in a sense.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Look what popped up in my account this morning! We did our last transaction on Sunday!*
**

*Getting closer to the trip to a Sandals resort -- prolly won't be able to afford it till 2020 but it WILL happen *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just private msg'd Air Miles on FB asking what will happen to the WDW tickets once WDW's new ticketing system goes live. It will be interesting to see if they even know that it is happening or if they actually have a plan in place. I assume they would fall under the other third-party ticket sellers (i.e., Undercover Tourist). Doesn't UT already have a plan in place?



Back with an "answer" to this:

Hi Heather, thanks for your patience while we were looking into this for you. We have heard back from our contact who has confirmed that the changes you mentioned will not impact the current stock of Disney passes that we Offer as the passes we currently have, are valid until December 2018. If any changes are to be made, they would only affect any new stock we get for the new year. The terms and conditions will appear on the Reward page so if any changes are made to the 2019 passes, the information would be reflected in the details/terms and conditions on the Reward page on our Web site. I hope that answers your question about the Disney passes and recent Disney changes. ~ Kari


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's an easy 50 AM for anyone who doesn't already get the gazillion emails that Staples sends out ..*

*Sign up for Staples emails get 50 AM Valid Sept 24th - Oct 5th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got this one too!


----------



## Cinderella6174

I just checked and my BMO miles posted too!
I have a cash miles goal for next summer of 7000 AM. At 4500 right now. I think we can do it. Can I say again how great this group is?

Donald - you beat me to it! I was going to post the Staples promo LOL
Love it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*DANG! I'm looking for a cheap hotel for next Friday night in Toronto (correction, inexpensive, not cheap the Duck is a hotel-snob  ) & I just discovered that Hilton no longer gives AM when you stay ?!?!?! That's new since the middle of August when hubby stayed out west. I loved the fact that they always had double-dipping available -- earn both Hilton Honors points AND Airmiles and you could dictate how many went to each account. *
**


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Getting closer to the trip to a Sandals resort -- probably won't be able to afford it till 2020 but it WILL happen



I was happy to be able to use 1800.00 in travel vouchers for the trip for DD wedding in Mexico.  You might be surprised at how quickly they will add up.  We at least paid for 1.5 of the 4 of us going.  I'll take it.  I'm just hoping that between now and then, they will allow us to put more travel vouchers towards our trip.  So I'm going to keep collecting and hope for the best.


----------



## damo

Cinderella6174 said:


> I just checked and my BMO miles posted too!
> I have a cash miles goal for next summer of 7000 AM. At 4500 right now. I think we can do it. Can I say again how great this group is?
> 
> Donald - you beat me to it! I was going to post the Staples promo LOL
> Love it!



Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.



I just checked and my 500 BMO bonus miles were posted dated Sept25.  
I have the no fee BMO Airmiles MC and got the email about this offer.


----------



## Silvermist999

I signed up a second email account for the Staples email offer.  I'm now thinking it won't work. It's based on collector number isn't it.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Look what popped up in my account this morning! We did our last transaction on Sunday!*
> *View attachment 354206*
> 
> *Getting closer to the trip to a Sandals resort -- prolly won't be able to afford it till 2020 but it WILL happen *



Got mine today too! Just did my third partner on Saturday so very quick turnaround!


----------



## cari12

Silvermist999 said:


> I just checked and my 500 BMO bonus miles were posted dated Sept25.
> I have the no fee BMO Airmiles MC and got the email about this offer.





damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.



My bonus posted today. I have the no fee regular BMO AM MasterCard and I did receive the email.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.



*basic, no fee mastercard*
*no initial email BUT i did get one on Friday reminding me to do the 3 transactions*
*3rd shop was at Staples and was under their $40 threshold so didn't earn any AM for the actual transaction (was worried about this)*
*ONLY did 3 transactions at partner stores*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Wednesday flyer updates. Links are active in the first post and here are the ones not already posted above:*
*Super early, extremely fuzzy Rexall --spend $30 on the weekend get $10 gift card lots of bonus miles again and some threshold spend i can't make out*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*

*Sobey's Urban Fresh*
*Booo -- the HBC gift card offer isn't here & it's the only thing in the full Sobey's flyer i would buy*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
***If you have any need to stock up on booze -- do it this week, so big bonuses to be had!*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## osully

Silvermist999 said:


> I signed up a second email account for the Staples email offer.  I'm now thinking it won't work. It's based on collector number isn't it.


No it let me put email and AM card #. for myself and my husband’s emails and cards! I don’t think it’s specific to your email or  AM card.


----------



## osully

Husband just started his AM card. We have it set to 100% cash. Mainly so we can redeem Starbucks GC and redeem at Shell too! I like how they send you special offers like “step 1 - shop at any partner and earn at least 1AM to get 10AM bonus”.


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.


I have the Elite BMO card and I* did* get the email.


----------



## damo

Seems like almost everyone who got the bonus had the no fee card.  Kind of a slap in the face to those of us who pay a fee and didn't get the bonus.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So far today, I have not received my bonus yet.  Typically, whenever the Ontario collectors post that they got their bonus miles, mine arrive within the next day or two.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just found another interesting piece of info regarding the ticket changes.  If you book a package with WDW the ticket valid period becomes which ever is longer, the set period attached to the length of ticket or the number of vacation days.  Example.....I would book a 10 day stay with a 4 day ticket.  The normal valid period for the 4 day ticket is 7 days but my vacation is for 10 so I then have 10 days to use that ticket.


----------



## osully

I received the BMO $500 bonus! I got the email and have the BMO Sobeys AirMiles Mastercard. Highly recommend that one. No fee and you get 2x AM per $20 spent at every AM Sponsor right now.


----------



## isabellea

No Mastercard bonus AM for me yet and I have the no-fee card (I also got the e-mail). I wonder if it's because one of my purchase is in Ontario instead of QC?!? I guess I will stop by Jean Coutu tomorrow just to be safe.


----------



## mkmommy

I have the AM Elite card, I got the offer, and got the 500 points last week.  

I wonder if it has to do with your statement date.


----------



## damo

mkmommy said:


> I have the AM Elite card, I got the offer, and got the 500 points last week.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with your statement date.



Nothing here yet and I got my statement today, made all my purchases at least two weeks ago, did not get the email and have the BMO Air Miles World Mastercard (not the Elite).


----------



## Spotthecat

I got the 500 bonus and I have the world elite mc and I had gotten the email


----------



## tinkerone

It looks to me like the BMO offer *was *in fact targeted.  I think that the reason it looks like more people got it with the no fee as opposed to the card with the fee is because there are more no fee cards out there so the numbers are kind of off.  
Who knows why anyone is picked for these offers.  I worked for BMO and I couldn't tell you, lol.


----------



## tinkerone

I received the 95 AM for using 95 AM at Rona this morning.  I was surprised to get this because while Rona was listed as one of the redeeming stores it was not one of the stores listed for Ontario.  I thought I would try it anyways because I needed something at Rona, glad I did.  Bonus in my book!  Now I'll wait and see if I get the 95 AM for using 95 at Shell which was another shop not listed for Ontario.


----------



## disneybound08

I have elite MasterCard (with fee), got the email ($10 at 3 partners), bonus miles posted less than 2 weeks after completing (also no where near my billing cycle closing date)


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Foodland shop.  Waste of time!  I went for the Hudson Bay cards but they didn't have any.  The cashier told me she has never seen them there before.  I'm very disappointed as I was purchasing 5 of the cards so I could pay for a coat I put on hold (until I bought the cards).  I have just sent an email off to Foodland to let them know how disappointed I was and that has made me feel better so there's that, lol.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Just back from my Foodland shop.  Waste of time!  I went for the Hudson Bay cards but they didn't have any.  The cashier told me she has never seen them there before.  I'm very disappointed as I was purchasing 5 of the cards so I could pay for a coat I put on hold (until I bought the cards).  I have just sent an email off to Foodland to let them know how disappointed I was and that has made me feel better so there's that, lol.



There were no H&M cards at Sobeys when I tried to get them either.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I have the BMO World Elite (fee card) did not received email and did not receive points.  I had called them when you started talking about this and they told me it was targeted and that I did not qualify (irritating since I essentially charge everything humanly possible on this card).One thing I have noticed is that many of the offers you all seem to get, I almost never get, or my wife will sometimes get.  I wonder if many of these offers exclude men in their target audience.  I always  go to shell, yet never ever get any offers, yet my wife constantly gets offers for example.  Women tend to dominate household shopping while men tend to do more big ticket items, so I may be getting squeezed out on demographics


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

tinkerone said:


> Just back from my Foodland shop.  Waste of time!  I went for the Hudson Bay cards but they didn't have any.  The cashier told me she has never seen them there before.  I'm very disappointed as I was purchasing 5 of the cards so I could pay for a coat I put on hold (until I bought the cards).  I have just sent an email off to Foodland to let them know how disappointed I was and that has made me feel better so there's that, lol.



No HBC cards at Sobeys Stittsville either.  I find some stores are stocked on cards, others not so much.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I have the BMO World Elite (fee card) did not received email and did not receive points. I had called them when you started talking about this and they told me it was targeted and that I did not qualify (irritating since I essentially charge everything humanly possible on this card).One thing I have noticed is that many of the offers you all seem to get, I almost never get, or my wife will sometimes get. I wonder if many of these offers exclude men in their target audience. I always go to shell, yet never ever get any offers, yet my wife constantly gets offers for example. Women tend to dominate household shopping while men tend to do more big ticket items, so I may be getting squeezed out on demographics



I really don't know if that's true.  The BMO world Elite card we have is the my husbands name. but the AM card attached to it is mine.    Beacause, without me working working the program, we would have 0 AM lol.  And we did get the offer.  But we only had the card a short time, and got our bonus AM within the first month.  We are using it as our main card and paying it off each pay period.  Honestly, I was hoping for more AM from it...but I won't complain with the AM we do get with it.  I just thought we would get more.  OH well.


----------



## youngdeb12

I have the BMO World Elite Mastercard, got the email and my points posted as of September 24, 2018.  The funny thing is, I don't know if I made 3 purchases at 3 unique locations.  My IGA purchase shows on my AirMiles transactions as August 31, 2018, and I was going to make hubby hit up Lowe's today for our 3rd transaction.  Others were at Staples and Shell.  Multiple at Shell, so not sure if they gave it to me for that or not.  Last transaction prior to miles posting was September 16, 2018 and my statement date is the 15th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If i hadn't received the bonus miles for using my Mastercard i would be contacting AM on October 1st. In my mind there is ZERO question that this offer has been marketed to the entire Canadian population on multiple platforms. If you go to the terms & condition on the Airmiles site this is the info you will find:*
*
To qualify for this offer, you must make an eligible purchase of $20 or more at each of 3 different participating Partners using your BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* between September 1 and September 30, 2018, inclusive. Participating AIR MILES® Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit the “Participating Partners” section of this web page for current participating Partner details. Eligible purchases of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) 500 Bonus Miles offer applies per Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice.*

*There is no mention of what level of card you need to hold for this offer to work so there's point #1*
*On Facebook (which has no way of knowing if i have either AirMiles OR Mastercard) there are several different sponsored ads stating this as well: It looks like this and again doesn't say any type of Mastercard*
**
*if you click on the ad it takes you to this page (not gonna make it fancy like i normally do so you can see that it's a PAID ad)*
*https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmi...-Facebook-Paid-_-39301_FB-post-_-See-Partners*

*Several times throughout September it has appeared as a stupid ad within my Facebook Messenger app -- similar to the one above with a direct link to the same page as above.*

*This is more than the piddly 10 - 20 miles i have been known to chase down -- i would be going in fully prepared not to back down. I've started a Facebook chat to see if i can get an answer for those of you who haven't seen the miles yet *


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.


Mine posted September 20. I did not get an email, and I used my no fee BMO cc.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New offer for Metro popped up in my email that i don't remember seeing in the flyer (perhaps i didn't look closely enough??) so I'm not sure if this is another "is it targeted or not?" offer*
*Use 95 Cash Miles and get 50 AM Valid Sept 27th - 30th*

*Copying the terms & conditions here fir future reference with the important info highlighted*
*Offer valid September 27–30, 2018. Valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Offer subject to change without notice. Limit of one Bonus Offer per AIR MILES® Collector Number per day. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. Some restrictions apply. See in-store for details. Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your Collector Account 4–6 weeks from the date of purchase.*


----------



## bgula

Sorry to bother, but does anyone have info on the AM offer that ran from July 19 - Aug 9 for 50 AM?  You had to shop at 3 partners.  For some reason, I can't find the original offer on my computer and for some reason I didn't write down the details.  I haven't received them yet, and I know if I call I'm going to have to give them some details.  I do have to wait until Nov. 7, but I don't want to forget.  Thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Sorry to bother, but does anyone have info on the AM offer that ran from July 19 - Aug 9 for 50 AM?  You had to shop at 3 partners.  For some reason, I can't find the original offer on my computer and for some reason I didn't write down the details.  I haven't received them yet, and I know if I call I'm going to have to give them some details.  I do have to wait until Nov. 7, but I don't want to forget.  Thanks.


*Ok, i just took the time to go back to July 19th and read thru right up till August 9th and i didn't see anyone mention this offer at all. I'm thinking it must have been an offer specific to you? I checked my AM folder in my email and didn't find anything there either so i can't help, sorry.*


----------



## bababear_50

I am not sure what I got???I applied and got the BMO no fee mastercard and then did three partner shops.
This is what just posted:
26 Sep 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 BMO MASTERCARD - 1/$20 +7
26 Sep 18 BMO BONUS MILES BMO BONUS MILES +500
26 Sep 18 BMO NO FEE COALITION BMO BONUS REWARD MILES +7

I thought I would be getting 500 for the new card and 500 for the three shops?

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *New offer for Metro popped up in my email that i don't remember seeing in the flyer (perhaps i didn't look closely enough??) so I'm not sure if this is another "is it targeted or not?" offer*
> *Use 95 Cash Miles and get 50 AM Valid Sept 27th - 30th*
> 
> *Copying the terms & conditions here fir future reference with the important info highlighted*
> *Offer valid September 27–30, 2018. Valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Offer subject to change without notice. Limit of one Bonus Offer per AIR MILES® Collector Number per day. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. Some restrictions apply. See in-store for details. Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your Collector Account 4–6 weeks from the date of purchase.*



I wish I knew if this was targeted ,,I will wait until tomorrow to see if I get the email. My coupon for Metro is pretty good,spend 50.00 get 50 airmiles so I will be going there anyway. 
Hugs Mel


----------



## mernin

damo said:


> Would be good if everyone who gets the BMO bonus states what kind of BMO credit card they have and if they got an email or not, so that those of us who don't get anything have something to go by.


My bonus showed up on Sept 25.  Finished the shops on the weekend.  I have the World Elite BMO card.  I received an initial and reminder email but my spend was only $10 at 3 sponsors.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, i just took the time to go back to July 19th and read thru right up till August 9th and i didn't see anyone mention this offer at all. I'm thinking it must have been an offer specific to you? I checked my AM folder in my email and didn't find anything there either so i can't help, sorry.*



OK - thanks.  I usually write down the specifics of the offer, but for some reason I didn't and I can't find the original email I got.  I guess I'll keep looking and/or hope that they just give me the 50AM and I won't have to worry about it.

I should have mentioned that there was also a bonus 5 AM for signing up for this offer.  Haven't received that yet either.

UPDATE - I just found the screenshot I made of the details of the offer.  Yes, it was targeted.  Phew - at least I have that to prove it.


----------



## damo

I read on another forum that Air Miles had responded to someone's facebook PM that the World Elite Mastercard holders were targeted but everyone with a no fee Mastercard would receive the offer.  So far, that seems to be true for posters here.  No mention of just the World Mastercard being included in the offer at all.

However, I see none of that info in any of their terms and conditions.


----------



## hdrolfe

bgula said:


> OK - thanks.  I usually write down the specifics of the offer, but for some reason I didn't and I can't find the original email I got.  I guess I'll keep looking and/or hope that they just give me the 50AM and I won't have to worry about it.
> 
> I should have mentioned that there was also a bonus 5 AM for signing up for this offer.  Haven't received that yet either.
> 
> UPDATE - I just found the screenshot I made of the details of the offer.  Yes, it was targeted.  Phew - at least I have that to prove it.



I had an email on this I just deleted as I didn't shop that weekend. There was chatter about it in here I'm sure but it's been awhile... glad you found your screenshot!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> I received the 95 AM for using 95 AM at Rona this morning.  I was surprised to get this because while Rona was listed as one of the redeeming stores it was not one of the stores listed for Ontario.  I thought I would try it anyways because I needed something at Rona, glad I did.  Bonus in my book!  Now I'll wait and see if I get the 95 AM for using 95 at Shell which was another shop not listed for Ontario.



Oh my goodness, who would have thought???!  My husband got the 95 am back as well (Ontario).  I would have been all over this, he just tried the one.  Let us know  if Shell comes through.  I really wish airmiles would get their act together with these promos.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I think some of you are in the same Facebook AM group that I am.  OMG....those folks need to learn to read or something.  On a daily basis there are several people posting the exact same questions and most of it is along the lines of ‘the promo ended 3 days ago and I still don’t have the AM in my account’.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> I read on another forum that Air Miles had responded to someone's facebook PM that the World Elite Mastercard holders were targeted but everyone with a no fee Mastercard would receive the offer.  So far, that seems to be true for posters here.  No mention of just the World Mastercard being included in the offer at all.
> 
> However, I see none of that info in any of their terms and conditions.



The answer makes sense to me.  They just changed the no fee card airmiles to 2x airmiles (2am/$20) and there was no change to elite (they already get 1am/$10 everywhere).  I would think they are trying to get no fee cardholders to recognize and use airmiles partners with their card.   

My card is no fee, I got the emails, twice, did 4 partner transactions online (Rona, Lowes, Staples all on the list) and haven't received the 500am so I'm still working at it.  Now added Metro and Rexall in-store so one to go.  Not sure what went wrong but obviously something wasn't set up correctly to handle it automatically so I'm willing to shop more rather than battle it out later.  I already have three "Pack to Schools" I'll have to go after.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just shopped Rexall, $50+, got 161am and hopefully a BMO card checkmark.  Had a rough start today, South West flights released and it was our DVC resort booking day which turned into a bit of a disaster.  End result is we'll likely be flying on airmiles for the first time so those 161am are appreciated.

Btw, I shopped at 5:30pm, next week's sales had been loaded which isn't unusual.  What was unusual was that the eggs went through at $1.99, the weekend rate.  I shopped Thursday nights through the summer and for about a month the sales prices excluded the weekend promo prices.  Perhaps they are back again.


----------



## damo

Here's another question for the Mastercard bonus...did the email come from BMO or from Air Miles?


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> I think some of you are in the same Facebook AM group that I am.  OMG....those folks need to learn to read or something.  On a daily basis there are several people posting the exact same questions and most of it is along the lines of ‘the promo ended 3 days ago and I still don’t have the AM in my account’.



Yep.  Lots of incorrect information as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Here's another question for the Mastercard bonus...did the email come from BMO or from Air Miles?



Airmiles. You're still waiting for your points?  If so, did your BMO statement points post at all?  I knew I had a problem when they posted as 2 "BMO no fee coalition" airmiles, I was expecting 5.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmiles. You're still waiting for your points?  If so, did your BMO statement points post at all?  I knew I had a problem when they posted as 2 "BMO no fee coalition" airmiles, I was expecting 5.
> 
> View attachment 354512


Thanks for that attachment.

Yes, my statement posted two days ago.

Anyone else have a World Mastercard?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo, I have the world elite.  I received the email, did the 3 transactions, but miles have not posted yet.  My statement date is the 25th and I received my monthly miles for Aug 26-Sept 25.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I think some of you are in the same Facebook AM group that I am.  OMG....those folks need to learn to read or something.  On a daily basis there are several people posting the exact same questions and most of it is along the lines of ‘the promo ended 3 days ago and I still don’t have the AM in my account’.





Disney Addicted said:


> Yep.  Lots of incorrect information as well.



*I don't normally make New Year's Resolutions but was aware i needed to cut out any unnecessary stress from my life -- that group was the first thing i dropped  *



Days In the Sun said:


> The answer makes sense to me.  They just changed the no fee card airmiles to 2x airmiles (2am/$20) and there was no change to elite (they already get 1am/$10 everywhere).  I would think they are trying to get no fee cardholders to recognize and use airmiles partners with their card.
> My card is no fee, I got the emails, twice, *did 4 partner transactions online (*Rona, Lowes, Staples all on the list) and haven't received the 500am so I'm still working at it.  Now added Metro and Rexall in-store so one to go.  Not sure what went wrong but obviously something wasn't set up correctly to handle it automatically so I'm willing to shop more rather than battle it out later.  I already have three "Pack to Schools" I'll have to go after.


*You had to actually shop in store and have your card swiped so online wouldn't count (i don't think ...)*




Days In the Sun said:


> Airmiles. You're still waiting for your points?  If so, did your BMO statement points post at all?  I knew I had a problem when they posted as 2 "BMO no fee coalition" airmiles, I was expecting 5.


*Yeah we got 10 of those miles and based on what posted and me doing the math to figure out what the bill was is that the extra miles we're supposed to get for shopping at a partner??*

*This entire MC promo business is hurting my head!*


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> damo, I have the world elite.  I received the email, did the 3 transactions, but miles have not posted yet.  My statement date is the 25th and I received my monthly miles for Aug 26-Sept 25.



I just have the World and not the World Elite.  I never, ever have received an email regarding my BMO card the entire time I have had it.

Your time frame sounds very much like mine but my miles have all posted for my transactions.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I have the BMO World Elite (fee card) did not received email and did not receive points.  I had called them when you started talking about this and they told me it was targeted and that I did not qualify (irritating since I essentially charge everything humanly possible on this card).One thing I have noticed is that many of the offers you all seem to get, I almost never get, or my wife will sometimes get.  I wonder if many of these offers exclude men in their target audience.  I always  go to shell, yet never ever get any offers, yet my wife constantly gets offers for example.  Women tend to dominate household shopping while men tend to do more big ticket items, so I may be getting squeezed out on demographics



My son and husband have been getting Shell offers but not as regularly as I have.  Son goes there once in a blue moon, husband probably buys less than I do.  Perhaps use your wife's card for awhile, see if they miss you as a customer??


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah we got 10 of those miles and based on what posted and me doing the math to figure out what the bill was is that the extra miles we're supposed to get for shopping at a partner??*
> 
> *This entire MC promo business is hurting my head!*



The coalition points should be the "x2" airmiles for every $20 you spend at a partner.  Looking at my statements, it looks like you get 1 for every $20 spend rather than a sum of partners, ie say you spend $25 and $35, they add to $60 but you would only get 1 am plus 1 am, not 3 airmiles.  Not sure about this.

*You had to actually shop in store and have your card swiped so online wouldn't count (i don't think …)*

 I read through exclusions and couldn't find anything saying in-store only but I assume you are correct … seeing as I didn't get any airmiles lol.  Personally I would think a company is a partner or not a partner, but that's just me.


----------



## isabellea

Anyone else received an Onyx exclusive offer (and targeted since you need to activate the offer)? I got spend 100$+ at IGA, get 50 AM, Spend 40$+ at Jean Coutu, get 20 AM (plus there's a 10X the AM this weekend so I might do this one) and spend 60$+ at Children Place, get 30AM. Offer valid only Sept 28-30 2018


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *New offer for Metro popped up in my email that i don't remember seeing in the flyer (perhaps i didn't look closely enough??) so I'm not sure if this is another "is it targeted or not?" offer*
> *Use 95 Cash Miles and get 50 AM Valid Sept 27th - 30th*



My Mom got this one as well,  no one in our household got it. I may try it anyway if I get there this weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> The coalition points should be the "x2" airmiles for every $20 you spend at a partner.  Looking at my statements, it looks like you get 1 for every $20 spend rather than a sum of partners, ie say you spend $25 and $35, they add to $60 but you would only get 1 am plus 1 am, not 3 airmiles.  Not sure about this.
> 
> *You had to actually shop in store and have your card swiped so online wouldn't count (i don't think …)*
> 
> I read through exclusions and couldn't find anything saying in-store only but I assume you are correct … seeing as I didn't get any airmiles lol.  Personally I would think a company is a partner or not a partner, but that's just me.


*My reasoning is because it says "Use your BMO Mastercard at 3 participating partners" & once you enter your postal code it shows you a list of Participating partners near you. That is one thing they're *USUALLY* pretty clear about -- when online shopping is required it mentions the website to use to get the miles. Just would hate to have you miss an easy 500 miles. *

*And the math?? Yeah, i dunno *


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received the Metro air miles once as well.  Use 95 cash and get 50.  I NEVER use cash miles so maybe that's why I received it.   Maybe they want me to switch to cash miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *My reasoning is because it says "Use your BMO Mastercard at 3 participating partners" & once you enter your postal code it shows you a list of Participating partners near you. That is one thing they're *USUALLY* pretty clear about -- when online shopping is required it mentions the website to use to get the miles. Just would hate to have you miss an easy 500 miles. *
> 
> *And the math?? Yeah, i dunno *



Hmmm, I think I may have to give this more thought.  When I enter my postal code it gives me 18 options, so if I have to shop at those locations only, I'm now back to 1.  I hope I get a good offer from Rexall tomorrow lol.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Hmmm, I think I may have to give this more thought.  When I enter my postal code it gives me 18 options, so if I have to shop at those locations only, I'm now back to 1.  I hope I get a good offer from Rexall tomorrow lol.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


*I only was able to get ONE stupid store to show up until i zoomed in and then out .. eventually it showed me everything! ALSO -- i looked when i was in Toronto and every single partner popped up -- including rental car agencies in The PATH!*


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> Anyone else received an Onyx exclusive offer (and targeted since you need to activate the offer)? I got spend 100$+ at IGA, get 50 AM, Spend 40$+ at Jean Coutu, get 20 AM (plus there's a 10X the AM this weekend so I might do this one) and spend 60$+ at Children Place, get 30AM. Offer valid only Sept 28-30 2018


Mine was for the Childrens Place, same as yours, and for Global Pet Foods, spend $60 get 15.  Nothing great there.


----------



## hdrolfe

I also got those targeted offers, for Children's Place and Global Pet foods. But I don't plan to shop at either over the next 3 days so won't be able to take advantage of those offers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't normally make New Year's Resolutions but was aware i needed to cut out any unnecessary stress from my life -- that group was the first thing i dropped  *


I want to unfollow the group because it just makes me mad but at the same time it makes me laugh.  Right now the exact same question 5-6 times a day is just ridiculous and I can't understand why the admin doesn't put a stop to it.....although, she's not the sharpest knife in the drawer either.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Good morning (mostly) ladies...

I know there are probably other boards that are more technical for a question like this, but I don't want to get too complicated.  I'm taking my family on the Fantasy leaving next Sat and my old camera has bit the dust.  So I was wondering what kinds of cameras you find are best to get video (my little guy is 6).  I read so much about Go-Pro but it seems you need to synch with an iPhone and mine is corporate, so makes me wonder if its just better to use the iPhone.  I'm not a professional, just want to take some film of family playing around at Castaway etc. I like the input of my AM Peeps!


----------



## tinkerone

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Good morning (mostly) ladies...
> 
> I know there are probably other boards that are more technical for a question like this, but I don't want to get too complicated.*  I'm taking my family on the Fantasy leaving next Sa*t and my old camera has bit the dust.  So I was wondering what kinds of cameras you find are best to get video (my little guy is 6).  I read so much about Go-Pro but it seems you need to synch with an iPhone and mine is corporate, so makes me wonder if its just better to use the iPhone.  I'm not a professional, just want to take some film of family playing around at Castaway etc. I like the input of my AM Peeps!


Sorry, no suggestions however I just wanted to tell you how very JEALOUS I am.  Have a great trip.  Wish I was going.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I received the Onyx targeted offer too. 15 air miles for a $60+ spend at Global Pet Foods and 50 air miles for a $75+ spend at the liquor mart.


----------



## hdrolfe

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Good morning (mostly) ladies...
> 
> I know there are probably other boards that are more technical for a question like this, but I don't want to get too complicated.  I'm taking my family on the Fantasy leaving next Sat and my old camera has bit the dust.  So I was wondering what kinds of cameras you find are best to get video (my little guy is 6).  I read so much about Go-Pro but it seems you need to synch with an iPhone and mine is corporate, so makes me wonder if its just better to use the iPhone.  I'm not a professional, just want to take some film of family playing around at Castaway etc. I like the input of my AM Peeps!



I normally just use my phone (I am android though  )  My son wants a GoPro because he could take water slide videos and such (he's 8) but mama is too cheap to get him one. I may get him a knock off one through Amazon for Christmas. I believe you can get one of the type through airmiles, but if you are leaving that soon it probably wouldn't arrive in time. I'm not sure about syncing. I would assume in order to post things online you would need to connect it to a laptop/phone/tablet type situation to upload. 

Also jealous you are going on a cruise... I need to plan a vacation


----------



## isabellea

I use my iphone and my Olympus Tough point and shoot camera when there’s sand and water involved. My Olympus takes great pictures underwater and is kid-proof (they dropped it very often). I rarely carry my DSLR on cruises.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, sorry if already posted, didn't see it,

Personal offers start today and go until Wed. Oct. 3.  Good if you want to combine with $10 gift card promo on the weekend, with beauty 100am and $10 gift card promo on Sunday or wait to see what email coupon Monday might bring.  

Other option for this week is it's likely a high airmiles Thursday only coupon???  Usually get one the Thursday before a long weekend. I just checked emails before Labour Day weekend and Thursday was 100am/$50 one day only with no Monday to Wednesday email coupon.  Labour Day Long weekend was also 100am/$50.


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall, sorry if already posted, didn't see it,
> 
> Personal offers start today and go until Wed. Oct. 3.  Good if you want to combine with $10 gift card promo on the weekend, with beauty 100am and $10 gift card promo on Sunday or wait to see what email coupon Monday might bring.
> 
> Other option for this week is it's likely a high airmiles Thursday only coupon???  Usually get one the Thursday before a long weekend. I just checked emails before Labour Day weekend and Thursday was 100am/$50 one day only with no Monday to Wednesday email coupon.  Labour Day Long weekend was also 100am/$50.



I have a targeted load and go offer for spend $25, get 50am - it's good from today until next Wednesday. I'm going to hold off and see if we get an email offer next week. If not, I'll just pop in an grab enough halloween stuff to get the 50.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My BMO airmiles came through!  So 4 online shops (Rona pickup, Lowes pickup and 2 Staples' deliveries) didn't quality, added Metro and Rexall and it did!  Next time I'm sticking to bricks and mortar!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I want to unfollow the group because it just makes me mad but at the same time it makes me laugh.  Right now the exact same question 5-6 times a day is just ridiculous and I can't understand why the admin doesn't put a stop to it.....although, she's not the sharpest knife in the drawer either.


*just putting this out there ....*
*



*


----------



## Disney Addicted

The Sobey's in Whitby (across Toys'r'Us) had 1 The Bay gift card and several of the Kobo and ... shoot... whatever that 3rd was. I forget now.  They were there when I left the store this afternoon.


----------



## marchingstar

My BMO bonus posted too! I checked my account earlier today and saw nothing, so I figured I’d be arguing for my miles on Monday. it’s unusual to see miles post so late in the day, but I’ll count it as a lucky surprise.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

No Mastercard bonus points for me, and I did 3 of the stores listed when I entered my PC.   I have a MC elite but didn't receive an email...so maybe I don't qualify.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Still nothing for me either


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just did the third MC purchase yesterday.  I didn't get the email and I have the Shell card. So now we wait and see.


----------



## Silvermist999

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Good morning (mostly) ladies...
> 
> I know there are probably other boards that are more technical for a question like this, but I don't want to get too complicated.  I'm taking my family on the Fantasy leaving next Sat and my old camera has bit the dust.  So I was wondering what kinds of cameras you find are best to get video (my little guy is 6).  I read so much about Go-Pro but it seems you need to synch with an iPhone and mine is corporate, so makes me wonder if its just better to use the iPhone.  I'm not a professional, just want to take some film of family playing around at Castaway etc. I like the input of my AM Peeps!



We don't use our iPhones to record videos on vacations because it just uses up all the storage space.  Ever get the message "Storage is full" when you try to take an important spontaneous fun photo with your iPhone? Hate that!  We do use my iPhone 7+ and my husband's iPhone 8+ to take pretty good pics and we no longer lug around our DSLR too often.

We have a Sony Handycam that we got several years ago.  This one is similar to what we have.  https://www.sony.com/electronics/handycam-camcorders/hdr-cx405.  It is so light and compact, it fits in your palm. No issues with ours at all.  Prices have definitely gone down over the years.

Enjoy your trip - another envious one here!!


----------



## Tinkershelly

My targeted onyx offer is for 75 bonus am wus $75 at Lawtons and 15 bonus am with 35+L of gas at Irving.  I'll get the gas tomorrow but I don't think I can spend $75 at Lawtons this week.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I normally just use my phone (I am android though  )  *My son wants a GoPro because he could take water slide videos and such (he's 8) but mama is too cheap to get him one.* I may get him a knock off one through Amazon for Christmas. I believe you can get one of the type through airmiles, but if you are leaving that soon it probably wouldn't arrive in time. I'm not sure about syncing. I would assume in order to post things online you would need to connect it to a laptop/phone/tablet type situation to upload.
> 
> Also jealous you are going on a cruise... I need to plan a vacation



Did you know you can redeem air miles for a GoPro?  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductDetails?productId=prod2656471


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone who shops at Foodland, I just received a call from the store manager here and he told me that they would be offering 150 AM on the purchase of $150 Foodland GC next week.  
The call was a total waste of time.  Sorry the Hudson Bay cards weren't in, there is a box of them somewhere but no one can find them.  Blah blah blah.  When we do find them we will be glad to give you a call and credit you with the AM's blah blah blah.  Since I already made my Bay purchase that offer, while nice, does nothing form me.  He said, and I kind of chuckled to myself at this, next time I'm in please ask for him and he would love to meet me.  I guess I'm a pleasure, lol.  
Nice to get the call back to show they are paying attention to their customers however, as I said, a total waste of time.  For both of us.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohhh yay!  Thanks for the heads up on the $150 Foodland GC = 150 air miles!!  We just ran out of Shell gift cards.  Perfect timing!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> For anyone who shops at Foodland, I just received a call from the store manager here and he told me that they would be offering 150 AM on the purchase of $150 Foodland GC next week.
> The call was a total waste of time.  Sorry the Hudson Bay cards weren't in, there is a box of them somewhere but no one can find them.  Blah blah blah.  When we do find them we will be glad to give you a call and credit you with the AM's blah blah blah.  Since I already made my Bay purchase that offer, while nice, does nothing form me.  He said, and I kind of chuckled to myself at this, next time I'm in please ask for him and he would love to meet me.  I guess I'm a pleasure, lol.
> Nice to get the call back to show they are paying attention to their customers however, as I said, a total waste of time.  For both of us.



Awesome, I'm almost out.  I was concerned that the advent of Ontario Blue Friday would be the death of Sobeys/Foodland GC promos.  This is great news.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shopped Rexall, $30 plus taxes.  Used $5 survey coupon, 50 airmiles personal offer and received the $10 giftcard.  I have a hard time finding a better deal elsewhere.

I don't do their beauty promos but I'm sure there will be some great shops tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I think some of you are in the same Facebook AM group that I am.  OMG....those folks need to learn to read or something.  On a daily basis there are several people posting the exact same questions and most of it is along the lines of ‘the promo ended 3 days ago and I still don’t have the AM in my account’.



I stopped reading this group some time ago. Too frustrating and not informative enough to make it worth my while. Red Flag deals can be the same from time to time as well.



tinkerone said:


> For anyone who shops at Foodland, I just received a call from the store manager here and he told me that they would be offering 150 AM on the purchase of $150 Foodland GC next week.
> The call was a total waste of time.  Sorry the Hudson Bay cards weren't in, there is a box of them somewhere but no one can find them.  Blah blah blah.  When we do find them we will be glad to give you a call and credit you with the AM's blah blah blah.  Since I already made my Bay purchase that offer, while nice, does nothing form me.  He said, and I kind of chuckled to myself at this, next time I'm in please ask for him and he would love to meet me.  I guess I'm a pleasure, lol.
> Nice to get the call back to show they are paying attention to their customers however, as I said, a total waste of time.  For both of us.



YES! I just gave my second last one to my son so he can restock his fridge (after the power came back). Timing couldn't be better as I have to restock my fridge and freezer as well. I haven't been shopping in about two weeks so I'm a little behind in my collecting.

It's hard to ramp back up to AM collecting when I'm dealing with a little jet lag at the moment but I will be back and up to full form with another good nights sleep.


----------



## osully

OMG I already got credited for the Staples newsletter sign up! Woohoo!

In my account and my husbands! Only I had gotten the email invite.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> OMG I already got credited for the Staples newsletter sign up! Woohoo!
> 
> In my account and my husbands! Only I had gotten the email invite.



DH got his today too.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the offer too. Do you think it was specifically targeted. DH didn't get one but I would like to sign him up if I can.

Re read the email and it looks like it is targeted. Boo.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a staples.ca purchase on DH's card for the Back to School promo...I wonder if it had anything to do with that for us.


----------



## chris1212

Question about the 500 AM for BMO MC - making purchases for $20 at 3 different partners.  Safeway and Sobey's are both listed separately - would these count as 2 of the 3 required?  Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I got the offer too. Do you think it was specifically targeted. DH didn't get one but I would like to sign him up if I can.
> 
> Re read the email and it looks like it is targeted. Boo.


I didn't get the email either however I signed up anyways and also received the 50 AM today.  You can't lose anything, give it a try.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a FYI
Rose and Crown in Epcot opened up a new experience "Morning Tea" by Twinings .
$30.00 per person
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...ves-at-rose-and-crown-in-disney-worlds-epcot/
Fri, Sat, Sun
I got an ADR for March Break.Mmmm tea ,sandwiches and scones for breakfast!
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*crosses fingers that there will be _some _kind of AirMiles promotion at Safeway in October*
We didn't actually even earn any AM after their BlueFriday sale at the beginning of the month...   I've been going to the other stores in town because there's no incentive to go to Safeway... *siiiiiiiiigh*

Mel that sounds like a lovely tea-time!  MMMM you will have to report back to us on that one.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> Rose and Crown in Epcot opened up a new experience "Morning Tea" by Twinings .
> $30.00 per person
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...ves-at-rose-and-crown-in-disney-worlds-epcot/
> Fri, Sat, Sun
> I got an ADR for March Break.Mmmm tea and scones for breakfast!
> Hugs Mel



My daughters and I are trying to decide between this and afternoon tea at the Grand (part of our decision is timing).  Both sound so good.   My husband and I have done the free Twinings tea tour during the Epcot flower festival and really enjoyed it, if we end up picking the Grand we will be doing the free tour.  

Enjoy, it sounds lovely.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> Rose and Crown in Epcot opened up a new experience "Morning Tea" by Twinings .
> $30.00 per person
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...ves-at-rose-and-crown-in-disney-worlds-epcot/
> Fri, Sat, Sun
> I got an ADR for March Break.Mmmm tea and scones for breakfast!
> Hugs Mel



Ohhh I would really appreciate your feedback about this once you do it, sounds like a wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> *crosses fingers that there will be _some _kind of AirMiles promotion at Safeway in October*
> We didn't actually even earn any AM after their BlueFriday sale at the beginning of the month...   I've been going to the other stores in town because there's no incentive to go to Safeway... *siiiiiiiiigh*



me too! i pretty well only shop at safeway on blue friday lately. i really hope we see another promotion too—i’m running dangerously low on laundry detergent. fingers crossed!


----------



## bababear_50

My Load N Go with Rexall is spend 60.00 get 60 airmiles (ends in 3 days)....I just have this feeling that they are going to offer something way better for next flyer,,just a feeling,,,plus last year I was out of town on the Thanksgiving weekend and if I remember correctly there were alot of special airmiles that weekend.

Blue Friday in Oct for Ontario would be great also.
I am happy about the Foodland spend 150.00 GC. deal coming up also.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> Rose and Crown in Epcot opened up a new experience "Morning Tea" by Twinings .
> $30.00 per person
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...ves-at-rose-and-crown-in-disney-worlds-epcot/
> Fri, Sat, Sun
> I got an ADR for March Break.Mmmm tea ,sandwiches and scones for breakfast!
> Hugs Mel



sounds fun! there's also an afternoon tea at the grand floridian. One of my favourite things to do! It's such a nice break from an otherwise-hectic vacation.


----------



## bababear_50

Rona 
has a countdown clock to *Black Friday Week* on their site
https://www.rona.ca/en/halloween-de...006/2?catalogId=10051&langId=-1&storeId=10151


----------



## isabellea

I ended doing 2/3 of my Onyx offer. 

1. Spend 100$+ at IGA, get 50AM. You should have seen my kids face when I bought skittles because I was missing 3$ to reach 100$!! Priceless! 

2. Spend 40$+ at Jean Coutu, get 20AM. They also had a promo get 10X the AM when spending 40$+ on almost everything. I always need my favourite sunscreen from LaRoche-Posay (36$) so that was easy to reach by adding a few things for the family. For 48$ spent, I will get 50AM which is pretty decent for Jean Coutu. I wish we had a Rexall but we don't...


----------



## hdrolfe

New Offer Hub for October. For Ontario I see buy $150 gift card get 150 AM at Sobeys (coupon says limit 4 per account) and another at Foodland for Oct 4 - 7. Also spend $100 get 100 AM Oct 19 at Sobeys (Foodland has one too I think?). There are a bunch of LCBO offers. And a few of the "usual" ones that come up almost every month.


----------



## isabellea

Hopefully the weather will be nice next weekend so we can combine a corn maze visit and a Foodland visit at Vankleek Hill, ON! If not, I already told DH that I will drive to Foodland for the GC offer.


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> New Offer Hub for October. For Ontario I see buy $150 gift card get 150 AM at Sobeys (coupon says limit 4 per account) and another at Foodland for Oct 4 - 7. Also spend $100 get 100 AM Oct 19 at Sobeys (Foodland has one too I think?). There are a bunch of LCBO offers. And a few of the "usual" ones that come up almost every month.



Interesting when I put in BC, there is a Safeway offer for buy $100 get 100 AM valid for Oct 19 only. Usually the one day only ones are Blue Friday’s so I’m thinking Oct 19 will be Blue Friday out west. Looking forward to it,


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I finally did my shop for the bonus 500 AM on Friday evening.  We conveniently ran out of printer ink while the hubby was printing off the football game tickets they needed...so i grabbed his AM cc and off I went.  I went to staples, rona and safeway.  And it was all things we needed.  Now to wait and see if they will post.  I have the receipts just incase.  But it seems like most who have been doing this promo, they have posted.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well I finally did my shop for the bonus 500 AM on Friday evening.  We conveniently ran out of printer ink while the hubby was printing off the football game tickets they needed...so i grabbed his AM cc and off I went.  I went to staples, rona and safeway.  And it was all things we needed.  Now to wait and see if they will post.  I have the receipts just incase.  But it seems like most who have been doing this promo, they have posted.



Mine haven't posted yet and I completed all 3 of my purchases (Lawtons, Sobey's and Shell) on the 15th of September  I'm waiting until my statement date on October 5th - if the 500 airmiles are not there by the 6th, then I'm calling!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Rona
> has a countdown clock to *Black Friday Week* on their site
> https://www.rona.ca/en/halloween-de...006/2?catalogId=10051&langId=-1&storeId=10151


 Awesome! I've been holding off buying my new outdoor light for the front door.  Fingers crossed it will be extra miles. 



hdrolfe said:


> New Offer Hub for October. For Ontario I see buy $150 gift card get 150 AM at Sobeys (coupon says limit 4 per account) and another at Foodland for Oct 4 - 7. Also spend $100 get 100 AM Oct 19 at Sobeys (Foodland has one too I think?). There are a bunch of LCBO offers. And a few of the "usual" ones that come up almost every month.


Thank you for the reminder to check the Hub. I always forget.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I figured i had nothing to lose so i signed up for the Staples emails even though i get far too many from them and the miles posted on the 28th (yeah, i don't check the secondary card much once everything I'm waiting for has posted) SO i just did it with the main card, let's see if that works!*
*Here's the link again in case someone either missed it or decided not to bother*
*Sign up for Staples emails and get 50 AM valid Sept 24th - Oct 5th*

***edited because i don't think you need to SING to get the miles *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On the off chance that anyone (else  ) is having trouble finding the Offer Hub here's a direct link -- dang i miss coffee sometimes!!!*

*Offer Hub --Select Your Region*


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone remember when the original offer for the Samsung 50 AM started?  I think they miles posted about 4 weeks later?  I'm just trying to figure out when I can contact them and get the AM's on to my account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone remember when the original offer for the Samsung 50 AM started?  I think they miles posted about 4 weeks later?  I'm just trying to figure out when I can contact them and get the AM's on to my account.


*A quick search thru this thread (filter to show results that I made) shows the offer started on July 30th and runs till December 30th. Since it will be considered a "bonus" offer the first day you can contact them will be November 27th if you applied on the very first day of the promo.*


***ETA i applied the first day and my miles posted (twice) on August 10th*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *A quick search thru this thread (filter to show results that I made) shows the offer started on July 30th and runs till December 30th. Since it will be considered a "bonus" offer the first day you can contact them will be November 27th if you applied on the very first day of the promo.*
> 
> 
> ***ETA i applied the first day and my miles posted (twice) on August 10th*


Seems like I keep saying this to you however THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I was able to do a chat with AM's and now have the missing miles.  It helps when you have all the pertinent information.  They didn't seem to consider it a bonus and mentioned the 60 day rule.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I took a look at the Offer Hub and have a question about the Sobey's buy $150 gift card get 150 miles.  It says "coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase".  But it did not print a scan-able bar code.   Neither does the Foodland $150 get 150 miles.

The Sobey's spend $100 get 100 miles has a scan-able coupon though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I took a look at the Offer Hub and have a question about the Sobey's buy $150 gift card get 150 miles.  It says "coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase".  But it did not print a scan-able bar code.   Neither does the Foodland $150 get 150 miles.
> 
> The Sobey's spend $100 get 100 miles has a scan-able coupon though.


*I *think* it means it will be a flyer offer (someone mentioned getting a call from their store manager after the HBC gift card hassles) in which case the coupon will be there. That's what usually happens when these offers are available. The Offer Hub just seems to be a way for them to be lumped into one spot to find *

***OOPS i'm mistaken -- you're talking about Gift cards and yup, don't recall ever needing coupons for those -- hopefully the flyer will clear this up for us -- comes out on Reebee just after midnight tomorrow*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*GOOD grief the Duck is annoying today with so many posts --- just want to mention that several of these offers that mention signing up for things: survey, Samsung Pay, HBC are all one-shot deals. If you haven't done some of these i would suggest holding off until next month when Shop the Block typically begins since these offers have been part of that the last 3 years.*


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> Rose and Crown in Epcot opened up a new experience "Morning Tea" by Twinings .
> $30.00 per person
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...ves-at-rose-and-crown-in-disney-worlds-epcot/
> Fri, Sat, Sun
> I got an ADR for March Break.Mmmm tea ,sandwiches and scones for breakfast!
> Hugs Mel


Oooooooo... I would love to take dd21 to this!! I will see if there any more March Break ADRs!


----------



## bababear_50

Question for those that have bought multiple gift cards in the past (Sobeys, Foodland).
So Sobeys says maximum 4 GC per collector card,,Foodland says maximum for GC per collector card. So can I buy a total of 8 GC or only 4 GC?

Buy a $150 Foodland Gift Card*

Valid from Oct 4 - 7, 2018

*How to use this offer:*

Offer valid October 4 to October 7, 2018. Valid at all participating Foodland locations in Ontario. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Limit of 4 bonus offers per Collector Number. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys.

Buy a $150 Sobeys Gift Card*

Valid from Oct 4 - 7, 2018

*How to use this offer:*

Offer valid October 4 to October 7, 2018. Valid at all participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Limit of 4 bonus offers per Collector Number. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys.


Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/splash/take-off-shopping

Prizes:  25,000 air miles reward miles; five Dyson V7 complete cord-free vacuums; 5 Dyson pure hot & cold link air purifiers; ten $100 CND amazon e-gift cards; ten $100 CDN Etsy e-gift cards; five $100 CDN Adidas e-gift cards; five $100 CND Reebok e-gift cards.

RULES: https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/splash/take-off-shopping?md=terms

DAILY ENTRY!

If you win a multiplier it looks like you have to use it "on the same calendar day" that you won the multiplier on.  Has to be a purchase of $20 or more before taxes/shipping.


----------



## bababear_50

A quick visit to airmiles chat
Now I need to decide if I want to invest my food budget 1,200.00 to get 1200 airmiles.

Welcome. You are number 2 in line. A specialist will be with you shortly.
Deborah has joined the chat session.
Deborah: Hi Melanie
MELANIEM: Hi
Deborah: How can I help you today?
MELANIEM: In the Autumn Hub
MELANIEM: Sobeys buy 150.00 gift card and get 150 airmiles 4 transactions per collector card
MELANIEM: I will probably do this however
MELANIEM: Foodland buy 150 .oo gift card get 150 airmiles 4 transaction per card
MELANIEM: Are Sobeys and Foodland offers considered seperate
MELANIEM: So can I make a total of 8 transactions between these two Stores?
Deborah: Melanie, that sounds like a great offer. Let me see if I can get my hands on the terms and conditions.
Deborah: One moment please
MELANIEM: Posting answer on a Forum so need to get correct information
Deborah: They appear to be separate offers so I would say yes, you can do 4 at Sobeys and 4 at Foodland
MELANIEM: Thank-you for your time and assistance


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Question for those that have bought multiple gift cards in the past (Sobeys, Foodland).
> So Sobeys says maximum 4 GC per collector card,,Foodland says maximum for GC per collector card. So can I buy a total of 8 GC or only 4 GC?



I'm trying to figure that out as well!  Each time the offer has been out I purchased the max allowed gift cards under both my air miles card and my husband's, but never tried to collect more at the other store.  It was always either Foodland or Sobeys - not both.

EDITED:  Well, that is nice then!  I might go to both stores to max out on my air miles card then.  This way I'll definately have more than enough air miles for our 4 Universal and 4 Blue Man Group tickets if the price goes up when the new stock/expiry date come out!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Question for those that have bought multiple gift cards in the past (Sobeys, Foodland).
> So Sobeys says maximum 4 GC per collector card,,Foodland says maximum for GC per collector card. So can I buy a total of 8 GC or only 4 GC?
> 
> Buy a $150 Foodland Gift Card*
> 
> Valid from Oct 4 - 7, 2018
> 
> *How to use this offer:*
> 
> Offer valid October 4 to October 7, 2018. Valid at all participating Foodland locations in Ontario. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Limit of 4 bonus offers per Collector Number. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys.
> 
> Buy a $150 Sobeys Gift Card*
> 
> Valid from Oct 4 - 7, 2018
> 
> *How to use this offer:*
> 
> Offer valid October 4 to October 7, 2018. Valid at all participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction. Coupon must be presented at the time of eligible purchase. AIR MILES Card must be presented at time of purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Limit of 4 bonus offers per Collector Number. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


And to piggy back on this question if I may... Am I correct that a Sobey's gift card can still be used at Freshco?


----------



## bababear_50

It looks like Foodland and Sobeys Oct 19 spend 100 get 100 airmiles so I could eventually get 1400 airmiles from this Autumn Hub deal.Hmmmm.....


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> And to piggy back on this question if I may... Am I correct that a Sobey's gift card can still be used at Freshco?



Hi Hon
It says yes here
https://www.sobeys.com/en/faq/

Sobeys, FreshCo, Price Chopper, IGA and Foodland

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> It says yes here
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/faq/
> 
> Sobeys, FreshCo, Price Chopper, IGA and Foodland
> 
> Hugs Mel


Great! Our local Freshco is so much cheaper, I will use them there. Now to decide how many cards to get


----------



## isabellea

I buy Foodland GC every time they have a 150AM every 150$ GC and use them at my local IGA (in QC). I know that for some unknown reason, the Foodland GCs don't work at another IGA 10 minutes away. Weird but it looks like it's store-specific whether it works or not in my case. Maybe buy one, test it and then buy more if it works fine?


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> And to piggy back on this question if I may... Am I correct that a Sobey's gift card can still be used at Freshco?



I used mine at FreshCo yesterday. I've also used them at the IGA in Quebec. It's really a very versatile card. By the way Sobeys Urban Fresh has Buy $75GC get 75AM on this coming weekend as well.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> I buy Foodland GC every time they have a 150AM every 150$ GC and use them at my local IGA (in QC). I know that for some unknown reason, the Foodland GCs don't work at another IGA 10 minutes away. Weird but it looks like it's store-specific whether it works or not in my case. Maybe buy one, test it and then buy more if it works fine?


Freshco near me took them in the past, but I haven't participated in the offer in a year or more so I wasn't sure if the gift cards were still good at all the stores.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Donald - my hero said:


> *On the off chance that anyone (else  ) is having trouble finding the Offer Hub here's a direct link -- dang i miss coffee sometimes!!!*
> 
> *Offer Hub --Select Your Region*


THANK YOU!!!!   
Sometimes the AirMiles main website makes finding these offers a little... convoluted, should we say?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Those gift cards are a great deal for those of you who can put your hands on the $$ I'll pick up one $75 card at Urban Fresh this week and that will be it. We only shop at any of the Sobey's chain when there is a big AM return and the majority of our shopping is done at Metro. Can't afford to have that much money tied up when we still need to shop for basics.*

*Anyone who buys candy for Halloween i remember that last year there was a big bonus offer at Sobeys so that would be a way to triple dip **of course only works if they have a similar offer this year!!*
*1-use AM credit card to buy gift card this weekend*
*2 buy the candy with the gift card*
*3 get the bonus miles for the candy*
*-- gonna look for the specifics*
*FOUND IT*
**


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I figured i had nothing to lose so i signed up for the Staples emails even though i get far too many from them and the miles posted on the 28th (yeah, i don't check the secondary card much once everything I'm waiting for has posted) SO i just did it with the main card, let's see if that works!*
> *Here's the link again in case someone either missed it or decided not to bother*
> *Sign up for Staples emails and get 50 AM valid Sept 24th - Oct 5th*
> 
> ***edited because i don't think you need to SING to get the miles *


I discovered that I hadn't done this one. Thanks!



Donald - my hero said:


> *On the off chance that anyone (else  ) is having trouble finding the Offer Hub here's a direct link -- dang i miss coffee sometimes!!!*
> 
> *Offer Hub --Select Your Region*


Thank you! I looked earlier today and could NOT find it. I now have it bookmarked. 



bababear_50 said:


> It looks like Foodland and Sobeys Oct 19 spend 100 get 100 airmiles so I could eventually get 1400 airmiles from this Autumn Hub deal.Hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


 I'm wondering if that is a Blue Friday day in Ontario.


----------



## tinkerone

Watch your email as well.  I received this one today and it should work with the GC's.

Get up to 170 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles1

get a tasty bonus for shopping at Foodland.

 All you have to do is:

 1. *Activate your offer*.
2. *Shop at Foodland* between October 1 and October 31, 2018.1
3. Pay for your qualifying purchase with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *and show your AIR MILES Card.

 GET:

90 Bonus Miles when you spend $250

130 Bonus Miles when you spend $375

170 Bonus Miles when you spend $500

 This offer is exclusively for the AIR MILES Card ending in XXXX .


Its targeted so who knows who will get it but it may/should stack.


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> Great! Our local Freshco is so much cheaper, I will use them there. Now to decide how many cards to get



FreshCo also price matches!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Watch your email as well.  I received this one today and it should work with the GC's.
> 
> Get up to 170 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles1
> 
> get a tasty bonus for shopping at Foodland.
> 
> All you have to do is:
> 
> 1. *Activate your offer*.
> 2. *Shop at Foodland* between October 1 and October 31, 2018.1
> 3. Pay for your qualifying purchase with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *and show your AIR MILES Card.
> 
> GET:
> 
> 90 Bonus Miles when you spend $250
> 
> 130 Bonus Miles when you spend $375
> 
> 170 Bonus Miles when you spend $500
> 
> This offer is exclusively for the AIR MILES Card ending in
> 
> 
> Its targeted so who knows who will get it but it may/should stack.



*I got a similar offer for Sobeys but unfortunately in the Terms & conditions both things you mentioned are excluded: You can only access the terms thru a very tiny link in the email --i copied this from mine. --- (you might want to delete the last 4 numbers of your card from your post BTW)*

*Offer valid October 1 – 31, 2018 at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction and does not include tobacco, lottery, gift cards, prescriptions, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services which are non-discountable or excluded by law. AIR MILES® Card and BMO AIR MILES Mastercard must be used in the same transaction to receive the Bonus Offer. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got a similar offer for Sobeys but unfortunately in the Terms & conditions both things you mentioned are excluded: You can only access the terms thru a very tiny link in the email --i copied this from mine. --- *(you might want to delete the last 4 numbers of your card from your post BTW)
> 
> *Offer valid October 1 – 31, 2018 at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction and does not include tobacco, lottery, gift cards, prescriptions, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services which are non-discountable or excluded by law. AIR MILES® Card and BMO AIR MILES Mastercard must be used in the same transaction to receive the Bonus Offer. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer*


Thanks for the reminder about the numbers.  
As for the exclusions, while it does say gift cards are not included, I have done these offers before and as one person in this group here reminded me, Mastercard can not distinguish between what is and is not a gift card.  It worked when I did this with my American Express offer, which had pretty much the same qualifiers.  I have no interest in this offer as I don't use Foodland or their sister stores enough to make it worth investing that much money however if I were going to I would certainly give it a try.  What's to lose?


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Watch your email as well.  I received this one today and it should work with the GC's.
> 
> Get up to 170 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles1
> 
> get a tasty bonus for shopping at Foodland.
> 
> All you have to do is:
> 
> 1. *Activate your offer*.
> 2. *Shop at Foodland* between October 1 and October 31, 2018.1
> 3. Pay for your qualifying purchase with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *and show your AIR MILES Card.
> 
> GET:
> 90 Bonus Miles when you spend $250
> 130 Bonus Miles when you spend $375
> 170 Bonus Miles when you spend $500
> This offer is exclusively for the AIR MILES Card ending in XXXX .
> 
> Its targeted so who knows who will get it but it may/should stack.



 I got the same offer but for Sobeys and I would have to spend $900 to get 300AM. I activated the offer and will purchase $600 in GC this weekend. If it works great if not, no biggie. I was going to buy the GC anyway. (I will get 150AM for spending $630)


----------



## Silvermist999

Got that targeted MC offer for Sobeys as well.  I only go into Sobeys for air miles, my usual grocery shopping is done elsewhere (price matching!).  They need to come up with a better offer to get me to only go to Sobeys all month, lol.


----------



## mort1331

Thses GC are perfect timing..i do the office lotto pool and can use the gc for it..so 300am just for buying the lotto like i normally would.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Any BMO World Elite cardholders get an email for spend $XXX and earn XXX miles at Sobeys?  

From October 1-31, earn:
120 Bonus Miles when you spend $350
180 Bonus Miles when you spend $525 
240 Bonus Miles when you spend $700

It was targeted as I had to opt my air miles card in to the activate the offer.


----------



## mernin

I received the BMO targeted email too for Sobeys but my spends were way higher.  Not sure I'll be spending that much in October!!
270 Bonus Miles when you spend $1120 
460 Bonus Miles when you spend $1260 
540 Bonus Miles when you spend $1600


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mernin, those spends are ridiculous.


----------



## chris1212

I got the targeted offer for my BMO MC:
50 Bonus Miles, spend $150
80 Bonus Miles, spend $225
100 Bonus Miles, spend $300

Is it cumulative for the month, or in a single transaction?


----------



## mernin

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> mernin, those spends are ridiculous.


You’re telling me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

chris1212 said:


> I got the targeted offer for my BMO MC:
> 50 Bonus Miles, spend $150
> 80 Bonus Miles, spend $225
> 100 Bonus Miles, spend $300
> 
> Is it cumulative for the month, or in a single transaction?


*Here's the link for the Terms & Conditions for the BMO offer -- mine is for Sobey's but i would imagine it's the same for Foodland as well*

*BMO Threshold Spend Terms & Conditions*

*To answer your specific question:*

*Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction *

*BUT keeping with the confusion surrounding all of the BMO offers it also says:*
*Offer is cumulative over the statement period.*

*OK -- i looked a little closer at the offer and the terms are referring to 2 separate things -- the threshold spend IS a one time thing -- only get one threshold spend per card.*
*The cumulative spend is referring to the total miles you earn over a month using your card. Again i say CONFUSING! Not gonna have any impact on us anyway -- our smallest threshold is $140 and we have NEVER spent that much at Sobeys*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well good news, DH says he will try to budget some money to go to Safeway Liquor for the deal they are running this coming sales promo.   And we'll likely use the Shell promo on the premium fuel deal this month, as that's what we use in our vehicles.


----------



## osully

I also got the Sobeys offer. Our lowest spend threshold is too high. Our budget is $100 a week for groceries when we really need to stock up... $560 is not happening. Also would have liked for this promo to be sent out before Oct 1. Would then maybe have been able to do it if I had pushed my Friday grocery shop to Monday!!  

140AM for $560

230AM for $680

270AM for $800


----------



## damo

My Sobey's thresholds are way too high as well.  I never spend $250 in a single transaction.  I'm not even going to activate it.


----------



## ottawamom

The only way the Sobeys offer would work for me is if they allow the GC (which they don't). I got another targeted offer, from Shell, which wants me to fill up 4X with a minimum of 40L each time (highly unlikely this will happen). What's up with the offers for bonus miles we really can't use?


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't get any targeted offers lol. I guess I don't use my BMO card much! Oh well...


----------



## dancin Disney style

I also got the Sobeys offer...
$280 get 70
$340 get 120
$400 get 140

I will buy the gift cards(probably only 2) this weekend and hope that it works.  Never in a million years would I spend $280 on a single grocery shop, sometimes I have difficulty getting to $100.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> The only way the Sobeys offer would work for me is if they allow the GC (which they don't). I got another targeted offer, from Shell, which wants me to fill up 4X with a minimum of 40L each time (highly unlikely this will happen). What's up with the offers for bonus miles we really can't use?



Ouch, 40L would end Shell for me too.  I got my monthly V-power premium offer that I can't use, dh has 2 25L fillups get 25am.  We will do his and then likely go to Esso unless something else changes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I didn't get any targeted offers lol. I guess I don't use my BMO card much! Oh well...



None for me either.  I have the no fee card and don't use it much.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I didn't get the Sobeys offer - in fact My Offers is blank right now except for a few that have 1 day left.  I have the World Elite Mastercard and didn't get that offer.  I never seem to get any offers....not sure what I am doing wrong.  I use this card a lot - if it can be charged, it hits the card.

I was ready for a restock on gift cards because I always buy the max and then go through them, converting some over to Shell gcs.  Unfortunately, I can't take part this time because I am at sea on the Fantasy (boo-ho for me 

Hope they have another gc offer soon as everytime I buy anything 'off card' I think about the lost AMs


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the numbers.
> As for the exclusions, while it does say gift cards are not included, I have done these offers before and as one person in this group here reminded me, Mastercard can not distinguish between what is and is not a gift card.  It worked when I did this with my American Express offer, which had pretty much the same qualifiers.  I have no interest in this offer as I don't use Foodland or their sister stores enough to make it worth investing that much money however if I were going to I would certainly give it a try.  What's to lose?


*The Duck sheepishly enters the room and raises her hand, clears her throat and sticks her hand in the air ...*
**

*YUP, that was ME! And dang, that's correct -- credit card will only see it as a purchase in the CLASS of store not what you actually bought. That exclusion is specific to Airmiles and we already KNOW that!!*

*Add me to the group that has zero idea of how these targeted offers are sent out. We also use our credit cards for just about any purchase we can but the MC is only for places that don't accept the AMEX since our earn rate for that card is higher. Only time we use it more is when there are these big offers.*

*SIDEBAR -- I got a new AMEX last week because the expiry was approaching and the dang thing has already been compromised  I've only used it once in Metro on Sunday and then updated the info on my Fido account. Got an email at 3:42 am letting us know that someone bought close to $300 worth of Nike shoes thru the AMERICAN website. Red flags for them: above the dollar value of our regular online purchases and we never order thru a website in the states. When hubby got up first thing he did was try to check the online account and he couldn't sign in -- called AMEX to get password reset (took some time because it appeared we had done it on our end already) We're fairly confident we know what happened-- i had the option to  activate it online and since i hate the phone, went ahead and did that but it forced me to create an online account for myself instead of attaching it to the current one. We thought it was odd and should have listened to the little voices but hubby figures there was a spoof of the website. Just had TWO phone calls from "AMEX fraud detection" insisting i needed to tell them my password so i could verify myself, uhm yeah, I don't think so! Had to call Fido to get them to remove my credit card for the account and then a hotel in Toronto to replace the credit card attached to our reservation for Thursday night to avoid arriving after 9 pm to find we have no room!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good news! I just got the Live Chat about this BMO offer. It's cumulative!


Jessica: From what I'm reading, it's cumulative, meaning that you earn 120 miles when you get to $350 spent, and then you get another 180 when your accumulated total reaches $525.
HEATHERM: ok and then another 240 when I hit $700
Jessica: Yes, exactly 
HEATHERM: So I could earn a total of 540 miles on $700
Jessica: That's right.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't know if this is new or not but the BMO World Elite Airmiles card sign up bonus now has a free companion flight attached to it (plus the 3000AM bonus and fee waved for first year). Looks like you have to use Dream miles for the purchase of the two flights then they will credit you back (in airmiles) for the second flight. You get to pay the taxes etc.

I don't know if anyone here was thinking about signing up. That free flight is a nice perk.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Wow these thresholds they keep coming up with are INSANE even if you consider gift card purchases!


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Good news! I just got the Live Chat about this BMO offer. It's cumulative!
> 
> 
> Jessica: From what I'm reading, it's cumulative, meaning that you earn 120 miles when you get to $350 spent, and then you get another 180 when your accumulated total reaches $525.
> HEATHERM: ok and then another 240 when I hit $700
> Jessica: Yes, exactly
> HEATHERM: So I could earn a total of 540 miles on $700
> Jessica: That's right.



That info turns the offer into a whole different ball game. My offer says "Get up to 300 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles"
GET:
150 Bonus Miles when you spend $630 
260 Bonus Miles when you spend $765 
300 Bonus Miles when you spend $900

I read that to mean there was a maximum of 300AM if I reached the $900 in spending for the month not that I would get 150+260+300. I think your CS rep misinterpreted things. Bonus if she didn't.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom, yes I agree with your interpretation.  I told her I would be saving our chat in case I had issues later on.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck sheepishly enters the room and raises her hand, clears her throat and sticks her hand in the air ...*
> *View attachment 355379*
> 
> *YUP, that was ME! And dang, that's correct -- credit card will only see it as a purchase in the CLASS of store not what you actually bought. That exclusion is specific to Airmiles and we already KNOW that!!*
> 
> *Add me to the group that has zero idea of how these targeted offers are sent out. We also use our credit cards for just about any purchase we can but the MC is only for places that don't accept the AMEX since our earn rate for that card is higher. Only time we use it more is when there are these big offers.*
> 
> *SIDEBAR -- I got a new AMEX last week because the expiry was approaching and the dang thing has already been compromised  I've only used it once in Metro on Sunday and then updated the info on my Fido account. Got an email at 3:42 am letting us know that someone bought close to $300 worth of Nike shoes thru the AMERICAN website. Red flags for them: above the dollar value of our regular online purchases and we never order thru a website in the states. When hubby got up first thing he did was try to check the online account and he couldn't sign in -- called AMEX to get password reset (took some time because it appeared we had done it on our end already) We're fairly confident we know what happened-- i had the option to  activate it online and since i hate the phone, went ahead and did that but it forced me to create an online account for myself instead of attaching it to the current one. We thought it was odd and should have listened to the little voices but hubby figures there was a spoof of the website. Just had TWO phone calls from "AMEX fraud detection" insisting i needed to tell them my password so i could verify myself, uhm yeah, I don't think so! Had to call Fido to get them to remove my credit card for the account and then a hotel in Toronto to replace the credit card attached to our reservation for Thursday night to avoid arriving after 9 pm to find we have no room!*


That sucks,,,,On a side note, with the Sobeys, Foodland GC upcoming deals. One of the things I do is after purchasing the gc, I purchase a few items, plunk down a vanilla MC and pay for the whole thing with the GC. My Sobeys has never blinked when I do this, as long as there is other purchases on the cart at the same time. I use the prepaid mc for my online purchases or things like netflix and the such. With this deal the AM offsets the pay requirement to activate the cards. Something to think about.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> I also got the Sobeys offer...
> $280 get 70
> $340 get 120
> $400 get 140
> 
> I will buy the gift cards(probably only 2) this weekend and hope that it works.  Never in a million years would I spend $280 on a single grocery shop, sometimes I have difficulty getting to $100.



Lucky you! My weekly grocery is rarely less than 200$. Just last week we spent 300$ and the fridge is now empty!!! Both my kids train 5-10h a week so that requires tons of snacks (fruits and cheese mostly) plus all the school lunches and our dinners.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> Lucky you! My weekly grocery is rarely less than 200$. Just last week we spent 300$ and the fridge is now empty!!! Both my kids train 5-10h a week so that requires tons of snacks (fruits and cheese mostly) plus all the school lunches and our dinners.


We are about $150 a week and that requires me to cook from scratch quite a bit. We don't buy too much convenience food. However, I'm feeding four adult appetites and packing full lunches for three people on weekdays, so it goes quickly. Ds14 just started training for rowing.. oh my goodness can that kid eat .


----------



## isabellea

pigletto said:


> We are about $150 a week and that requires me to cook from scratch quite a bit. We don't buy too much convenience food. However, I'm feeding four adult appetites and packing full lunches for three people on weekdays, so it goes quickly. Ds14 just started training for rowing.. oh my goodness can that kid eat .



Almost no pre-packaged foods here too since I cannot eat any dairy or beef. What kills our food budget are fresh fruits. My kids eat 5-7 servings a day and they refuse to eat the same kind of fruit twice in a day. Also, goat milk and cheese are a lot more expensive than cow and I only buy antibiotic-free meats (I work in the field of antibiotic resistance). My 9yo GIRL is eating more than me and she’s tiny.


----------



## mab2012

I spend around $150 / week on groceries, but it took me months to get through the last $150 gift card I bought at Sobeys.  90% of my shopping is done at Costco (significantly cheaper) and Farm Boy (not sure if it's actually cheaper there, but I just like it better).  I don't know if the Farm Boy sale to Sobeys means they will start offering Air Miles.  I actually kind of hope not, since that would probably come with higher prices.  But I would love it if I could use Sobey's gift cards at Farm Boy!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

mort1331 said:


> That sucks,,,,On a side note, with the Sobeys, Foodland GC upcoming deals. One of the things I do is after purchasing the gc, I purchase a few items, plunk down a vanilla MC and pay for the whole thing with the GC. My Sobeys has never blinked when I do this, as long as there is other purchases on the cart at the same time. I use the prepaid mc for my online purchases or things like netflix and the such. With this deal the AM offsets the pay requirement to activate the cards. Something to think about.



I find the same with Sobeys that I can use Sobeys  GC and buy Shell GC as long as there are a few small items in the basket.  Then I am really getting the AMs on my gas as well


----------



## flyingjay

ottawamom said:


> I don't know if this is new or not but the BMO World Elite Airmiles card sign up bonus now has a free companion flight attached to it (plus the 3000AM bonus and fee waved for first year). Looks like you have to use Dream miles for the purchase of the two flights then they will credit you back (in airmiles) for the second flight. You get to pay the taxes etc.
> 
> I don't know if anyone here was thinking about signing up. That free flight is a nice perk.



Thanks for the heads up on this. I have been waiting for this offer to come out...it's the best one that any credit card has for Air Miles! I used it last year and cancelled after I got my 3k miles and companion flight. I think because I cancelled before the "offer period", I can apply again and receive the bonuses.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

flyingjay said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I have been waiting for this offer to come out...it's the best one that any credit card has for Air Miles! I used it last year and cancelled after I got my 3k miles and companion flight. I think because I cancelled before the "offer period", I can apply again and receive the bonuses.



Hmm, let us know if that works for you.  Lots of us on here have card-churned all these bonuses, but I don't think anyone has tried to reapply and get the bonuses a second time...


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> Almost no pre-packaged foods here too since I cannot eat any dairy or beef. What kills our food budget are fresh fruits. My kids eat 5-7 servings a day and they refuse to eat the same kind of fruit twice in a day. Also, goat milk and cheese are a lot more expensive than cow and I only buy antibiotic-free meats (I work in the field of antibiotic resistance). My 9yo GIRL is eating more than me and she’s tiny.



Ugh.  Tell me about it.  The price of goat's milk is ridiculous!  My daughter drinks it.  $11.99 for 4 litres.  She can drink a litre a day!!  I keep reminding her to slow down on it.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> I got another targeted offer, from Shell, which wants me to fill up 4X with a minimum of 40L each time (highly unlikely this will happen). What's up with the offers for bonus miles we really can't use?



In September I had a 4X min 25L which was easy for me. Unfortunately, 1 of my fills never posted (and I stupidly threw the receipt away!) so I managed a 5th one on Sept 30! My new one for October is the same as yours, 4X min 40L. I should be able to get this as well since my Escape has a 57L tank, although I really don't drive a lot so it might be tight for that last one. DH drives a plug in hybrid so there is no way he can help!


----------



## ottawamom

flyingjay said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I have been waiting for this offer to come out...it's the best one that any credit card has for Air Miles! I used it last year and cancelled after I got my 3k miles and companion flight. I think because I cancelled before the "offer period", I can apply again and receive the bonuses.



No mention of the "once in a lifetime clause" there is with other cards so it may work. They used to specifically mention this but I didn't see it anywhere in the fine print. Part of the fine print:

BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard (“Credit Card”) applications must be received between October 2, 2018 and March 31, 2019 (the “Offer Period”) to be eligible for the following Bonus Miles, Companion Flight Rebate and Annual Fee Waiver offers (each an “Offer” and collectively the “Offers”)

These offers are subject to change or can be withdrawn without notice. Limit of one of each Offer per Collector Number. Existing BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard customers who cancel their card during the “Offer Period” and existing BMO Mastercard customers who transfer into this Credit Card product during the “Offer Period” are not eligible for the Offers. If the Credit Card is cancelled within ninety (90) days from the date it was opened, all Miles earned within that period will be cancelled and the Companion Flight Miles (if applicable) will be clawed back. The AIR MILES Bonus Miles Offer and the Companion Flight Rebate Offer are each subject to the AIR MILES Reward Program Terms and Conditions.

As I think about this offer I may get DH to sign up for the card. If we time it for when our car insurance is due that will take care of the spending required to get the 3000AM. He can cancel the card before its annual fee comes due in a year and we will have flights for two to Las Vegas for minimal AM (3655+655-3000 bonus =1310AM) and the taxes.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an exciting 3 cents off per litre at Shell for October and November. But only on weekends, and not this coming weekend. So. Probably won't be doing that since gas tends to be at least that much more expensive on weekends, and I fill up during the week. Ah well!


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> Lucky you! My weekly grocery is rarely less than 200$. Just last week we spent 300$ and the fridge is now empty!!! Both my kids train 5-10h a week so that requires tons of snacks (fruits and cheese mostly) plus all the school lunches and our dinners.


We are a family of four, the kids are both adults.  My oldest is hardly ever home and I actually don't even consider her into the weekly shopping.  My youngest is away at university 6 days a week but I buy her groceries every week with my own. She is in a full time dance program so she eats a lot...she dances 3-6hr/day.  My DH has to follow a diabetic diet (therefore we all do) so our groceries are very heavy on fruit and veggies.  My weekly costs went up approx. 20% when we had to make that change because carbs are cheap.   MY costs are on the low side (compared to other people) because of three things.  1. I only buy what's on sale and our meals are planned around that....so if chicken is on for $2/lb, we are eating chicken every night for a week. 2. I price match EVERYTHING. 3. I get a 10% discount because my DD is a grocery store manager.  I think my weekly average is right around $90. That does not include things like TP or laundry soap....I don't consider those  groceries.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> 1. I only buy what's on sale and our meals are planned around that....so if chicken is on for $2/lb, we are eating chicken every night for a week.



I have always done this, it came from necessity when I first was on my own and really needed to watch my budget and now it is just how I shop. I plan my meals around what is on sale.

I just recently told a couple of my good friends this at a dinner party and they were flabbergasted that I do this. They thought it would take too much time to do the planning and told me they thought it was a smart shopping strategy but they could never do that. 

I cannot even imagine how much it would cost for me to just buy stuff without it being on sale.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, let us know if that works for you.  Lots of us on here have card-churned all these bonuses, but I don't think anyone has tried to reapply and get the bonuses a second time...


we have done this for the RBC WestJet card and got the $ and flights now 2, for each of us. We did wait a year before reapplying. Might try this with the BMO card as well for free flights. Have to read up on it and see where we can fly to.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> I have always done this, it came from necessity when I first was on my own and really needed to watch my budget and now it is just how I shop. I plan my meals around what is on sale.
> 
> I just recently told a couple of my good friends this at a dinner party and they were flabbergasted that I do this. They thought it would take too much time to do the planning and told me they thought it was a smart shopping strategy but they could never do that.
> 
> I cannot even imagine how much it would cost for me to just buy stuff without it being on sale.


My best friend has two small kids and somehow she spends $250+ per week.  She claims to shop the exact same way I do but there is no way. We have had so many conversations about this.  The one thing that I know she doesn’t do is plan weekly meals.  When I told her that there are weeks we eat...insert chicken example....she said ‘oh my kids wouldn’t go for that’. I’m fairly certain she runs a restaurant at her house.  My response is usually along the lines of stop complaining about how much you spend on food. I can’t for the life of me figure out how it’s even possible to spend so much when you are feeding pre schoolers. Maybe I’m just really mean...my kids ate what was on the table or didn’t eat. When they were old enough to make a sandwich that was the only alternative.


----------



## hdrolfe

I also only shop for things on sale, and try to stock up when they are. We do eat some processed stuff, it's just easier, and I hate cooking! But sometimes I do make things (we had chili for supper tonight). I normally spend $75-100 a week, depending on if something is on for a good price I want to stock up on, or for a good AM deal. I meal plan around what's on sale. Spending $150 on a gift card is two weeks of groceries for me, so that's a little tricky sometimes. If only I didn't have an 8-year-old boy who eats so much. He seems to eat from when he gets home from school until he goes to bed! I'm worried about when he's a teenager...


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I also only shop for things on sale, and try to stock up when they are. We do eat some processed stuff, it's just easier, and I hate cooking! But sometimes I do make things (we had chili for supper tonight). I normally spend $75-100 a week, depending on if something is on for a good price I want to stock up on, or for a good AM deal. I meal plan around what's on sale. Spending $150 on a gift card is two weeks of groceries for me, so that's a little tricky sometimes. If only I didn't have an 8-year-old boy who eats so much. He seems to eat from when he gets home from school until he goes to bed! I'm worried about when he's a teenager...


I also HATE cooking.  Yet because of my husbands dietary needs I am now the one and only cook in the house.  They all literally sit at the table and ask what’s for lunch/dinner.  I’m about ready to kill someone. I’ve just come off of a 5 day migraine and still no one offered me so much as a bread crust.... although we don’t eat bread any more.  I think I might go on strike.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I also HATE cooking.  Yet because of my husbands dietary needs I am now the one and only cook in the house.  They all literally sit at the table and ask what’s for lunch/dinner.  I’m about ready to kill someone. I’ve just come off of a 5 day migraine and still no one offered me so much as a bread crust.... although we don’t eat bread any more.  I think I might go on strike.



I keep trying to teach my son to cook. He can make toast, when he remembers to use the toaster oven not the microwave, and hot dogs. He should be able to do more, even a bowl of cereal, but it's a struggle. I get tired of getting snacks all evening... I am thankful we have no big dietary needs right now because without picking something up for dinner once in awhile, I'd go nuts! or on strike  I vote for that.


----------



## bababear_50

Parents and Grandparents of kids 13 and under
New movie passes on the airmiles website
Package of 2
330 airmiles
Great Stocking stuffers





Overview
Terms & Conditions
The Cineplex Child Adventure  is redeemable in theatres for 1 child admission and 1 kids’ combo which includes a drink, popcorn and treat.

*This package includes 2 tickets that can either be used at the same time or on separate *

Hugs Mel


----------



## flyingjay

ottawamom said:


> No mention of the "once in a lifetime clause" there is with other cards so it may work. They used to specifically mention this but I didn't see it anywhere in the fine print. Part of the fine print:
> 
> BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard (“Credit Card”) applications must be received between October 2, 2018 and March 31, 2019 (the “Offer Period”) to be eligible for the following Bonus Miles, Companion Flight Rebate and Annual Fee Waiver offers (each an “Offer” and collectively the “Offers”)
> 
> These offers are subject to change or can be withdrawn without notice. Limit of one of each Offer per Collector Number. Existing BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard customers who cancel their card during the “Offer Period” and existing BMO Mastercard customers who transfer into this Credit Card product during the “Offer Period” are not eligible for the Offers. If the Credit Card is cancelled within ninety (90) days from the date it was opened, all Miles earned within that period will be cancelled and the Companion Flight Miles (if applicable) will be clawed back. The AIR MILES Bonus Miles Offer and the Companion Flight Rebate Offer are each subject to the AIR MILES Reward Program Terms and Conditions.
> 
> As I think about this offer I may get DH to sign up for the card. If we time it for when our car insurance is due that will take care of the spending required to get the 3000AM. He can cancel the card before its annual fee comes due in a year and we will have flights for two to Las Vegas for minimal AM (3655+655-3000 bonus =1310AM) and the taxes.



Yeah...that's what I figured too. I cancelled mid June/2018 in the hopes that they'd come out with this promo again. I knew that if I waited too long to cancel that I wouldn't qualify for the promo. I am probably gonna call BMO before I sign up to make sure that I won't be disqualified. But I'm going to wait till March to get the new card and I'll put in DW's name instead of mine...so I won't have an update for anyone for quite a while. Our trip for 2019 is already booked, so I don't think we'll need the bonus till we book a trip in 2020.

I've never played the credit card game till last year. Previously I've only had the Avion for 15+ years. I got the BMO card in Aug/2017 and the Westjet MC in Aug/2018 (for both DW and I). I think I'm going to cancel my Avion now as I've redeemed pretty much all the points. I'm going to miss the flexibility, but the other promo's are sure making it worth it for our family. Getting flights with AM just takes a TON of diligence!


----------



## bababear_50

Adults
Package of 4
495 airmiles
Great Stocking stuffers





Overview
Terms & Conditions
The admit one certificate  is valid for 1 general admission.

*This package includes 4 separate tickets that can either be used at the same time or on separate visits.
Hugs Mel*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1284969

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1284922

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1285376

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

BMO MC 500 miles offer...what was the T&C for when the miles would be posted by? I still haven't received mine and my statement was Sept. 25.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, tomorrow's one day 100am/$50 coupon.  Weekend promo is 100am/$70 or 60am/$50

Link:
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct3/Oct3_COUPON-50100-ONMB.pdf


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a scanable offer in my L&G for tomorrow. The bar code is different, I wonder if they would scan both. 200 AM for $50 would be worth it to me. Not sure I need $50 of stuff there right now.


----------



## hdrolfe

duplicate post... weird work computer...


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I have a scanable offer in my L&G for tomorrow. The bar code is different, I wonder if they would scan both. 200 AM for $50 would be worth it to me. Not sure I need $50 of stuff there right now.



Ahhh, I was going to pass on this one, looks like I'm in to try.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I got an exciting 3 cents off per litre at Shell for October and November. But only on weekends, and not this coming weekend. So. Probably won't be doing that since gas tends to be at least that much more expensive on weekends, and I fill up during the week. Ah well!



Husband got this as well.  We might use it on weekend travel, we have at least one trip coming up.  He also got 25am for 2 fill-ups.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys and Foodland, Air Canada gift cards are 10% off Oct 4 to Oct 10.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys GC deal. Airmiles coupon said we were limited to 4 GC. Sobeys flyer says the limit is 5 GC per collector #. (In case it makes a difference to anyone)


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I have a scanable offer in my L&G for tomorrow. The bar code is different, I wonder if they would scan both. 200 AM for $50 would be worth it to me. Not sure I need $50 of stuff there right now.


*THANKS for the head's up for this coupon!! Now, to answer the questions that this will generate:*

*It comes from the APP*
*It will stack*
*You can take a copy of this coupon and have it scanned*
*It WILL stack*
*It WILL work even if you don't have the APP*
*It is NOT targetted*
*This happened about a month ago on the same day there was a big email/Facebook posted coupon and I took a screen shot of the offer from this thread and used it no problem. Have a new phone now so i loaded the APP, saved the offer and took a screen shot for those of you who don't have access. You can either stick it on your mobile device or print it out and have it scanned -- some cashiers might balk but just ask them to try it (you have nothing to lose and 100 AM to gain!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> BMO MC 500 miles offer...what was the T&C for when the miles would be posted by? I still haven't received mine and my statement was Sept. 25.


*OK, i just did a search thru this thread and found the link to the T & C (one of the reasons I use this distinctive font is so i can easily find my posts  ) and it doesn't mention when the miles will post. However, when i did a FB post i got this response:*

*It is a great Promotion and hopefully one that was easy for a lot of Collectors to use. I am happy to have been able to help and am here if you need anything else. The Miles will be posted to all qualifying Accounts in up to 120 days after the Promotion end date so I hope yours get posted quickly. Have a great day Jacqueline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ Kari*


----------



## Disney Addicted

While the purchase $150 get 150 air miles shows a limit of up to 5 purchases on the Sobey's flyer, the Foodland flyer does NOT.  The fine print on it doesn't specify a limit... it just says 1 offer per coupon.  I hope I can still get 5 gift cards at Foodland as well as Sobeys.


----------



## mort1331

Now the more I think about this new offer, the more I am hoping that once again, Sobeys and AM screwed up in our favour. Have 2 different quantities like they did before, got us 300am for every $150. 2 different promos just at the same time. I will test this out this weekend and cross my fingers. Remember to take the coupon and multiples if you can. Remember to keep copies as well. Good luck all.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The flyer links in the first post are updated. Here's the ones that haven't already been shared*
*Early look at Rexall*
*Rexall ON*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*buy a $75 Sobey's gift card get 75 AM*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone get this offer:


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Now the more I think about this new offer, the more I am hoping that once again, Sobeys and AM screwed up in our favour. Have 2 different quantities like they did before, got us 300am for every $150. 2 different promos just at the same time. I will test this out this weekend and cross my fingers. Remember to take the coupon and multiples if you can. Remember to keep copies as well. Good luck all.


*I don't think so this time around. The last time we had a coupon to scanned as well as the offer being in the flyer and this time there is no extra coupon, just mention of it in the Offer Hub. BOTH this offer and the Mega Miles had the "can't be combined with other offers" fine print BUT with the coupon to scan it put them in a bit of a bind since it made it 2 separate offers.*

*Even though the fine print on the offer in the Hub says coupon must be shown there's no bar code for them to scan so I'm not sure how they'll be able to make this work in our favour. I'll be hitting up Urban Fresh on Friday and I'll see what happens and report back!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANKS for the head's up for this coupon!! Now, to answer the questions that this will generate:*
> 
> *It comes from the APP*
> *It will stack*
> *You can take a copy of this coupon and have it scanned*
> *It WILL stack*
> *It WILL work even if you don't have the APP*
> *It is NOT targetted*
> *This happened about a month ago on the same day there was a big email/Facebook posted coupon and I took a screen shot of the offer from this thread and used it no problem. Have a new phone now so i loaded the APP, saved the offer and took a screen shot for those of you who don't have access. You can either stick it on your mobile device or print it out and have it scanned -- some cashiers might balk but just ask them to try it (you have nothing to lose and 100 AM to gain!)*
> View attachment 355693



thank you for your longer explanation. I read the posts above and thought I was out of luck as I didn't have the offer in my "computer" Load and Go. After reading your explanation I remembered to check the APP and I had the other coupon there. I will be off to Rexall tomorrow after I pick up my GC at Sobeys.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone get this offer:



Not yet, still hoping.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Now I can't decide if I want to do the charge $700 to MC, earn 240 miles at Sobeys on my card OR this earn 400 miles at 1 partner, get 200 bonus miles on DH's card.

I'm thinking the 400 / 200 miles offer is better for me.  If Sobeys has a good base offer each week, then I can fill in the gaps with product offers.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone get this offer:


Mine was collect 850 AM and get 425.  That's a lot to collect unless the 1000 bonus hits and they count that but that's doubtful.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Now I can't decide if I want to do the charge $700 to MC, earn 240 miles at Sobeys on my card OR this earn 400 miles at 1 partner, get 200 bonus miles on DH's card.
> 
> I'm thinking the 400 / 200 miles offer is better for me.  If Sobeys has a good base offer each week, then I can fill in the gaps with product offers.


It doesn't actually say at 1 partner, it says...….

Offer is valid from October  3, 2018 to October 31, 2018. *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October  3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. The AIR MILES MEGA MILES 650 Bonus Miles and 1,250 Bonus Miles are not eligible Miles for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on October 31, 2018 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.

Also answers my question about the Mega Miles being eligible.  It will be great for anyone getting the BMO 500 miles posted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> It doesn't actually say at 1 partner, it says...….
> 
> Offer is valid from October  3, 2018 to October 31, 2018. *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October  3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. The AIR MILES MEGA MILES 650 Bonus Miles and 1,250 Bonus Miles are not eligible Miles for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on October 31, 2018 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> 
> Also answers my question about the Mega Miles being eligible.  It will be great for anyone getting the BMO 500 miles posted.



I think you are supposed to earn 400 at any one partner and get another 200 miles. There is no limit as to how many partners you apply it to.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, can i just say how much i LOVE the customer service that comes with AMEX???!!!??? We discovered my card had been compromised in the middle of the night when i woke up to an email at 7 yesterday morning. Hubby called them by 8:30 and i now have the new card in my hand! They caught the error before we woke up, stopped the payment and froze my card without us even knowing something fishy had happened.*


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think you are supposed to earn 400 at any one partner and get another 200 miles. There is no limit as to how many partners you apply it to.


That's not the way I read it.  It does not say anything about earning at one partner, it says *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October 3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account *will qualify toward the earn requirement*.
Also, I'm pretty sure its a one shot deal.  I could be wrong though, its happened before, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH working on cleaning this mess i created up so it makes sense *

*I *THINK* i've made myself clearer but who knows ... still have my fingers crossed to get this offer for our cards. Huhm, wonder if it's on the secondary card -- didn't check it!*

*@ilovetotravel1977 -- where did you get this offer?? email, app, online??*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ottawamom and Donald -> bless you!   I always check for my load+go air miles on the computer.  I never thought to look at my AM app.  Turns out while I don't have a threshold spend on the computer but I do on the APP.  I'll be going to Rexall tomorrow to get 200 miles for $50.  Thanks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> That's not the way I read it.  It does not say anything about earning at one partner, it says *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October 3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account *will qualify toward the earn requirement*.
> Also, I'm pretty sure its a one shot deal.  I could be wrong though, its happened before, lol.



TBH, I like your interpretation better...


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> It doesn't actually say at 1 partner, it says...….
> Offer is valid from October  3, 2018 to October 31, 2018. *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at *AIR MILES Partners *between October  3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. The AIR MILES MEGA MILES 650 Bonus Miles and 1,250 Bonus Miles are not eligible Miles for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on October 31, 2018 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account.* Limit of one offer per Collector Number. *Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> 
> Also answers my question about the Mega Miles being eligible.  It will be great for anyone getting the BMO 500 miles posted.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think you are supposed to earn 400 at any one partner and get another 200 miles. There is no limit as to how many partners you apply it to.





tinkerone said:


> That's not the way I read it.  It does not say anything about earning at one partner, it says *Any Mile earned* in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October 3, 2018 and October 31, 2018 with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account *will qualify toward the earn requirement*.
> Also, I'm pretty sure its a one shot deal.  I could be wrong though, its happened before, lol.



*We had this offer last year (not yet but maybe we'll get lucky!) As i highlights and underlined -- any miles earned at any partners will be added up and count towards whatever your threshold is AND it is a one shot deal.*

*Anyone who gets this offer will get a significant leg up by shopping at Rexall tomorrow BTW!*


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys/Foodland GC deal. Last time this was offered was late June this year. When I look at last years spreadsheet. The next time we are likely to see a Sobeys/Foodland GD deal is early December. Plan your purchases accordingly.


----------



## bababear_50

I haven't received any email extra bonus miles offer.
I have budgeted for 5 Sobeys gift cards= $750.00= 750 airmiles.
I have a copy of the flyer should they say no to the purchase of 5 instead of 4 Gift Cards.
Thanks for the info from your spreadsheet ottawamom.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW, can i just say how much i LOVE the customer service that comes with AMEX???!!!??? We discovered my card had been compromised in the middle of the night when i woke up to an email at 7 yesterday morning. Hubby called them by 8:30 and i now have the new card in my hand! They caught the error before we woke up, stopped the payment and froze my card without us even knowing something fishy had happened.*



Hi Hon
I am so sorry the card got compromised but glad they are on top of things at AMEX. Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Am I understanding the Rexall deal for Oct 4th
So I printed the email coupon spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
I went to airmiles Autumn Hub I see a coupon for spend $50.00 on Oct 4th and get 100 airmiles and printed the coupon.
The barcode numbers are different on the two coupons.
Now I should get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00 right?
Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone get this offer:



I got this one, get 300 AM if I earn 600 AM. I need a Blue Friday!!

Do you think miles earned from my BMO MasterCard statement would count or would it have to be “shops”?


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Am I understanding the Rexall deal for Oct 4th
> So I printed the email coupon spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
> I went to airmiles Autumn Hub I see a coupon for spend $50.00 on Oct 4th and get 100 airmiles and printed the coupon.
> The barcode numbers are different on the two coupons.
> Now I should get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00 right?
> Hugs Mel



I didn't realize the air miles hub had a coupon.  Thanks!  Hmm.. yes, different bar codes. 

Now to add to your question... I have an offer in my Air Miles APP spend $50 get 100 miles.  Will all THREE stack and get 300 miles for $50?


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> I got this one, get 300 AM if I earn 600 AM. I need a Blue Friday!!
> 
> *Do you think miles earned from my BMO MasterCard statement would count* or would it have to be “shops”?


Yes.  Its AM's collected from AM Partners of which BMO is one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Am I understanding the Rexall deal for Oct 4th
> So I printed the email coupon spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
> I went to airmiles Autumn Hub I see a coupon for spend $50.00 on Oct 4th and get 100 airmiles and printed the coupon.
> The barcode numbers are different on the two coupons.
> Now I should get 200 airmiles when I spend 50.00 right?
> Hugs Mel


*YES, they are 2 separate offers and the last time there were 2 coupons like this they stacked and if you buy any items in your loaded offers those will work as well. Worth noting that the barcode on the coupon found in the Offer Hub is the same as the one that is in the APP*


cari12 said:


> I got this one, get 300 AM if I earn 600 AM. I need a Blue Friday!!
> Do you think miles earned from my BMO MasterCard statement would count or would it have to be “shops”?


*No, it you read the T & C posted in several of the posts above it says "Offer is valid from October 3, 2018 to October 31, 2018. Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October 3, 2018 and October 31, 2018" and i take that to mean it needs to be a brick & mortar store that you scan your card and earn miles for a purchase.*
*BUT @tinkerone has a interesting point .. now I'm not sure! Still pondering this -- it does say purchases made AT a partner and you don't really "buy" anything thru MC, do you???*

*@Disney Addicted -- NO -- the 2 codes are the same in the app & offer hub (i know cause i got excited as well and checked  )*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, they are 2 separate offers and the last time there were 2 coupons like this they stacked and if you buy any items in your loaded offers those will work as well. Worth noting that the barcode on the coupon found in the Offer Hub is the same as the one that is in the APP*
> 
> *No, it you read the T & C posted in several of the posts above it says "Offer is valid from October 3, 2018 to October 31, 2018. Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between October 3, 2018 and October 31, 2018" and i take that to mean it needs to be a brick & mortar store that you scan your card and earn miles for a purchase.*
> *BUT @tinkerone has a interesting point .. now I'm not sure! Still pondering this -- it does say purchases made AT a partner and you don't really "buy" anything thru MC, do you???*
> 
> *@Disney Addicted -- NO -- the 2 codes are the same in the app & offer hub (i know cause i got excited as well and checked  )*



Thanks Jacqueline
Yep I got a bit excited about a triple bonus but a double will be worth it.
I am headed out of town for a few days tomorrow afternoon so i have like 1/2 hour to get this shop done and then hit the road.
Time to make a quick list.
Rexall Flyer is here but a bit fuzzy Oct 5-11
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-october-5-to-11/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

LOL - that's funny.  I was so excited for a few minutes there.  Still, 200 for $50 is great!  Thank you.


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I'm debating the Rexall shop tomorrow... I'd have to go at lunch and don't want to have to fight to use both coupons. I did get the flyer, haven't had a chance to look through it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Oh I'm debating the Rexall shop tomorrow... I'd have to go at lunch and don't want to have to fight to use both coupons. I did get the flyer, haven't had a chance to look through it.


*Even if you only end up getting credited for one of the coupons it's better than the weekend threshold spend -- you would need to spend $70 to get the 100 AM whereas tomorrow you only need to spend $50. I just ask the cashier to scan every coupon and let the system work it out. IMHO there are more bonus offers in this current flyer as well.*

*Hubby needs 2 things that will take me to the $50 mark easy -mouth guard & antiperspirant both of which are over $20*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Even if you only end up getting credited for one of the coupons it's better than the weekend threshold spend -- you would need to spend $70 to get the 100 AM whereas tomorrow you only need to spend $50. I just ask the cashier to scan every coupon and let the system work it out. IMHO there are more bonus offers in this current flyer as well.*
> 
> *Hubby needs 2 things that will take me to the $50 mark easy -mouth guard & antiperspirant both of which are over $20*



I'll have to check the flyer and see what I need I guess. We don't need a lot right now, but I do need airmiles  I stocked up last week on cold medicine for the coming season, we have a lot of toothpaste and other items already. Oh right, tomorrow is not the new flyer that starts Friday. Hmm. I think I saw some things in there I got coupons for with the flyers too (it's a whole bunch of advil and related stuff coupons). Hmm.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I'll have to check the flyer and see what I need I guess. We don't need a lot right now, but I do need airmiles  I stocked up last week on cold medicine for the coming season, we have a lot of toothpaste and other items already. Oh right, tomorrow is not the new flyer that starts Friday. Hmm. I think I saw some things in there I got coupons for with the flyers too (it's a whole bunch of advil and related stuff coupons). Hmm.


*It's never too early to think about stocking stuffers or travel sized products. Last week i saw a cute metal box of Mickey Band-aids in the travel section. I always have a package of Wet ones in my backpack, comes in handy all the time.  *


----------



## hdrolfe

At Rexall do manufacturer coupons count as part of the total, like if I have one for $4 off and I need to spend $50, do I really have to spend $54? To get the Airmiles bonuses.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's never too early to think about stocking stuffers or travel sized products. Last week i saw a cute metal box of Mickey Band-aids in the travel section. I always have a package of Wet ones in my backpack, comes in handy all the time.  *


I picked those up last month to put in with my D-I-L and granddaughters Christmas things.  So adorable.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> At Rexall do manufacturer coupons count as part of the total, like if I have one for $4 off and I need to spend $50, do I really have to spend $54? To get the Airmiles bonuses.


Yes manufacturer coupons count as tender ie. payment.  I do this all the time, You just have to make sure you know the amount you need after the coupons when you get to the cashier.  For example $4 in coupons means the subtotal has to be at least $46 before tax.  I never pay until I see the subtotal.

Edited to make sense


----------



## kuhltiffany

Need to book @$5000 worth of flights soon, so this caught my eye...how/where do you use these?



Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys and Foodland, Air Canada gift cards are 10% off Oct 4 to Oct 10.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kuhltiffany said:


> Need to book @$5000 worth of flights soon, so this caught my eye...how/where do you use these?



Anytime for Air Canada payments, booking flights online, luggage fees, whatever.  The only limitation which might put a damper on your booking is Air Canada allows 2 forms of payment when booking.  So 2 gift cards or 1 gift card, 1 credit card, etc.  The problem is that the maximum amount on the Air Canada gift cards at Sobeys  is $500.  So if your flight's under $1000 you are ok, over $1000 then you could pay with a $500 gift card and the balance on credit.

The two forms of payment issue is the same many places, including Disney.


----------



## bababear_50

Just nattering on here..........
I checked on my airmile balances and I am in need of some cash airmiles,,,Disney just upped their food and drink prices so that means I need more Starbucks.

Bottled Water – $3.50 ($3.00)

Bottled Sodas – $4.50 ($4.0)
Fountain Drink, Small – $3.99 ($3.29)
Fountain Drink, Large – $4.49 ($3.79)
Mickey Bar, Mickey Ice Cream Sandwich – $5.75 (5.00)
Frozen Banana – $5.75 ($5.25)
Olaf Frozen Bar – $5.50 ($4.75)
Strawberry Fruit Bar – $5.25 ($4.50)
Mickey Pretzel – $7.00 ($6.00)
Churro – $6.25 ($4.50)

I went on just now and changed my preference to cash but no automatic email yet to say it will be changed over.
Come on airmiles ,,,I need to get the Sobeys GC before work tomorrow.
natter natter natter,,
Ok I will be patient...................
able to accept or tolerate delays, problems, or suffering without becoming annoyed or anxious.
"be patient, your time will come"
I know airmiles says
"Any change in your preference will take effect at 3:00am ET the following day."
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys won't post the AM until Saturday's date even if you purchase them tomorrow. You should be OK if they don't change it overnight so long as it is changed by Saturday 3am.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Even if you only end up getting credited for one of the coupons it's better than the weekend threshold spend -- you would need to spend $70 to get the 100 AM whereas tomorrow you only need to spend $50. I just ask the cashier to scan every coupon and let the system work it out. IMHO there are more bonus offers in this current flyer as well.*
> 
> *Hubby needs 2 things that will take me to the $50 mark easy -mouth guard & antiperspirant both of which are over $20*



i gotta work on my gutsiness so i can say the same at my rexall! the employees can be a bit rude and will outright refuse these kinds of things. but 200 miles for 50$ is a pretty great deal...maybe i’ll give it a shot.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a note
Rexall Flyer (current one)
Vicks Humidifiers and Vaporizers are 20% off at Rexall this week.
Softheat Heating Pads or Vicks Vaporizers or Humidifiers
20% off

Cascade is my prefered dishwasher detergent soap
Swiffer or Scrubbing Bubbles Cleaning or Cascade Dish Products
25% off

Purex is my prefered Laundry detergent
Arm & Hammer, Purex Liquid Laundry Detergent or Fleecy Dryer Sheets or Softener
$2.99 each

Edited to add
airmiles preference all changed over this morning,YEAH,,time to shop.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50  Mel, you should check the Rexall page for coupons since most of those products you mentioned are in the list. I'll try to add a link once I'm out of bed ... don't get tooooo jealous, I didn't get here till after 4 *


*ETA -- here's the link*
*Coupons to use at Rexall*

*Currently includes:*
*$3.00 off  cascade *
*$3.00 off any Swiffer product*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I must admit I love my Rexall location.  The Cashier never gives me a problem about Air Miles and often lets me know about offers she thinks I might not know about.

For instance, here's TWO she told me about today.  I wish I knew earlier!  I would have purchased the $42.50 e-gift card and then used the $50 value this morning.  It looks like I can purchase the $42.50 e-gift card anytime up to October 13th and use the $50 value anytime later at Rexall.  I'll be purchasing one or two before the 13th.

I'm sure I never saw anything posted about this here or anywhere else.  Has anyone heard about these offers before now?

Ohh, and my Rexall shop this morning netted 216 miles for $50.95.  I purchased 2 Neocritians at $9.99 each, 2 Rexall brand of sudadfed's at $7.99 each, 1 dimetapp at $14.99.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Disney Addicted said:


> I must admit I love my Rexall location.  The Cashier never gives me a problem about Air Miles and often lets me know about offers she thinks I might not know about.
> 
> For instance, here's TWO she told me about today.  I wish I knew earlier!  I would have purchased the $42.50 e-gift card and then used the $50 value this morning.  It looks like I can purchase the $42.50 e-gift card anytime up to October 13th and use the $50 value anytime later at Rexall.  I'll be purchasing one or two before the 13th.
> 
> I'm sure I never saw anything posted about this here or anywhere else.  Has anyone heard about these offers before now?
> 
> Ohh, and my Rexall shop this morning netted 216 miles for $50.95.  I purchased 2 Neocritians at $9.99 each, 2 Rexall brand of sudadfed's at $7.99 each, 1 dimetapp at $14.99.



This is awesome!  Thanks!  I just got my $50 gift card, will head to Rexall after work and use it to get my stuff and 200 airmiles!  I'm new to actually focusing on collecting airmiles, this is a great start!


----------



## Disney Addicted

The Air Miles Live Chat window looks very different now..  I cannot see an option to print out the chat anymore.

EDITED:  I asked.  There is NO print feature anymore.  Guess I'll switch to taking photos with my phone and saving them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanadianKrista said:


> This is awesome!  Thanks!  I just got my $50 gift card, will head to Rexall after work and use it to get my stuff and 200 airmiles!  I'm new to actually focusing on collecting airmiles, this is a great start!



Glad i could help!  Print out that memo.  It may be that cashiers don't know how to use it yet.  You might have to show it to them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG this is a game changer -- don't forget that E-BAY is now a shop on the AIRMILESSHOP portal!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*@Disney Addicted  & @CanadianKrista  I hope you remembered this awesome fact, you'll get the Airmiles for buying the gift card, extra AM if you use your AMEX or MC on the portal and then turn around and get the AM when you use it in store*


*ETA i just did the "game" on the portal and got 3X multiplier -- the Duck is perhaps a tiny bit too excited about this *


ETA one more thing -- I can't get signed into my Ebay account because i can't remember my password and the text to change it isn't coming no matter how many times i ask for it  Might be forced to make a new account!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I must admit I love my Rexall location.  The Cashier never gives me a problem about Air Miles and often lets me know about offers she thinks I might not know about.
> 
> For instance, here's TWO she told me about today.  I wish I knew earlier!  I would have purchased the $42.50 e-gift card and then used the $50 value this morning.  It looks like I can purchase the $42.50 e-gift card anytime up to October 13th and use the $50 value anytime later at Rexall.  I'll be purchasing one or two before the 13th.
> 
> I'm sure I never saw anything posted about this here or anywhere else.  Has anyone heard about these offers before now?
> 
> Ohh, and my Rexall shop this morning netted 216 miles for $50.95.  I purchased 2 Neocritians at $9.99 each, 2 Rexall brand of sudadfed's at $7.99 each, 1 dimetapp at $14.99.



It was a Rexall GC? What website did you use to purchase it and get the discount?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Dang it, I forgot to check for ebay on the portal!  Next time!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> The Air Miles Live Chat window looks very different now..  I cannot see an option to print out the chat anymore.
> 
> EDITED:  I asked.  There is NO print feature anymore.  Guess I'll switch to taking photos with my phone and saving them.



Ack!  I always save my chats when chasing owed air miles! Hmmm, I guess we will have to select all text and copy and paste into a word document?


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall.  I spent $56.35, and earned 102 Air Miles - *the two offers did not stack*.


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall.  I spent $56.35, and earned 102 Air Miles - *the two offers did not stack*.



Thanks for letting us know!  Saves me a trip.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG this is a game changer -- don't forget that E-BAY is now a shop on the AIRMILESSHOP portal!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *@Disney Addicted  & @CanadianKrista  I hope you remembered this awesome fact, you'll get the Airmiles for buying the gift card, extra AM if you use your AMEX or MC on the portal and then turn around and get the AM when you use it in store*
> 
> 
> *ETA i just did the "game" on the portal and got 3X multiplier -- the Duck is perhaps a tiny bit too excited about this *



I forgot about that.  Thanks!  I haven't purchased my cards yet so I'll try to remember.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall.  I spent $56.35, and earned 102 Air Miles - *the two offers did not stack*.



What?  Why not?  Mine stacked!  I printed out the coupon Rexall sent via e-mail.  And I asked the cashier to scan the coupon on my Air Miles APP.  They stacked just fine!

Did your Cashier refuse to?  Ohh, we did have a minor issue where she was trying to scan the coupon from my APP and it wouldn't show up.  But we realized she had not scanned my Air Miles card yet.  Once she scanned my AM card, she re-scanned my coupon from the AM APP and it worked.  Maybe that was the issue you had?


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> What?  Why not?  Mine stacked!  I printed out the coupon Rexall sent via e-mail.  And I asked the cashier to scan the coupon on my Air Miles APP.  They stacked just fine!
> 
> Did your Cashier refuse to?  Ohh, we did have a minor issue where she was trying to scan the coupon from my APP and it wouldn't show up.  But we realized she had not scanned my Air Miles card yet.  Once she scanned my AM card, she re-scanned my coupon from the AM APP and it worked.  Maybe that was the issue you had?



I didn't get the 100 from the app, I double checked to make sure it was there, and it is.  Not sure WTH.

ETA - I just re-read your comment.  I didn't realize that I was supposed to scan the app too!  ARGH!  I'm going to go back and see if they'll give me the air miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> It was a Rexall GC? What website did you use to purchase it and get the discount?



I haven't done it yet myself.  The Cashier showed me the memos after I already paid for my stuff.  The memo says https://www.ebay.ca/rpp/gift-cards.  I attached photos in a previous post.

Duck ->  how about you?  Did it work?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Here's my receipt.  It shows both coupons scanned and their bar code.  I ended up with 216 miles.

BTW, it's a pain to keep going into PSE to reduce the size of the photo in order to upload.  Is there an easier way?

EDITED:   I just saw your reply.  I hope they give you the extra miles.  Yeah, I didn't realize about the scanning either.  My friend (who came with to collect air miles as well) pointed that out to me in the store.


----------



## kerreyn

Crisis averted!!  I just went back and they gave me the 100 Air Miles.  Woot!!


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> Crisis averted!!  I just went back and they gave me the 100 Air Miles.  Woot!!



So now I guess I make a trip to Rexall!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I haven't done it yet myself.  The Cashier showed me the memos after I already paid for my stuff.  The memo says https://www.ebay.ca/rpp/gift-cards.  I attached photos in a previous post.
> 
> Duck ->  how about you?  Did it work?


*OMG i'm still fighting this process - hubby came home for lunch and wanted to chat (how dare he  ) and now i can't actually pay for the stupid thing. It says on the site i can use a credit card but then when i try to check out it says PayPal only. I don't have a PayPal account so need to set THAT up first. *


----------



## kuhltiffany

No issues getting 150 AM each for 5 GC at Sobey's today. Spent 1 1/2 of them already on Thanksgiving stuff, may go back with DH's card and get some more!

Tried to get some Air Canada GC and the store didn't carry them, apparently they are only at some locations, so will have to keep looking for those...


----------



## damo

kuhltiffany said:


> No issues getting 150 AM each for 5 GC at Sobey's today. Spent 1 1/2 of them already on Thanksgiving stuff, may go back with DH's card and get some more!
> 
> Tried to get some Air Canada GC and the store didn't carry them, apparently they are only at some locations, so will have to keep looking for those...



Did you do them all in one purchase or did you have to do them individually?


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> So now I guess I make a trip to Rexall!!!



Just don’t forget to scan the coupon in the app!


----------



## kuhltiffany

The cashier did them all individually to make sure they went through.



damo said:


> Did you do them all in one purchase or did you have to do them individually?


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Did you do them all in one purchase or did you have to do them individually?



It's funny.

At Sobey's I purchased 5 on my air miles card.  The cashier did them individually.

At Foodland I purchased 5 on my husband's air miles card.  The cashier insisted it would work all in one purchase, and it did!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm about ready to scream here -- i can't get this process to work, just can't complete the stupid gift card purchase. Anyone want to give a quick lesson to the old Duck on how to use PayPal thru E-Bay?? I've used E-Bay before for items i can pay for with a credit card but this whole business of linking the 2 accounts just isn't working -- i need to shop at Rexall and why not save $$ in the process, right??*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quickest Rexall shop ever! 2 things,  pre tax total $55.98 used the survey coupon and both airmiles bonus coupons,  paid $58.26 and snagged 202 airmiles!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just read your posts Duck.  Did you ever get eBay to work with PayPal?  It's been years since I set it up... I'm not sure I remember what I had to do.  I know I created an eBay account and a PayPal account.  I remember PayPal had to "verify" my bank account by taking out a penny or two before I was allowed to transfer funds from my bank account to my PayPal account.  I don't remember how to link the eBay and PayPal account though... I don't recall linking them.  Anytime I go to eBay or Etsy or somewhere that allows me to pay by PayPal, it just usually asks which payment method I want.  I click on the PayPal method.  It asks for my PayPal account and password and takes the money out of my PayPal account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I just read your posts Duck.  Did you ever get eBay to work with PayPal?  It's been years since I set it up... I'm not sure I remember what I had to do.  I know I created an eBay account and a PayPal account.  I remember PayPal had to "verify" my bank account by taking out a penny or two before I was allowed to transfer funds from my bank account to my PayPal account.  I don't remember how to link the eBay and PayPal account though... I don't recall linking them.  Anytime I go to eBay or Etsy or somewhere that allows me to pay by PayPal, it just usually asks which payment method I want.  I click on the PayPal method.  It asks for my PayPal account and password and takes the money out of my PayPal account.


*Nope, I gave up! I figured the extra stomach acid wasn't worth the effort -- I'll tackle it when we get home from Toronto tomorrow night. We've decided to take a last minute trip into the city, stay over at our favourite hotel, go to my appointments and then hit up Ripley's Aquarium with tickets i cashed in some AM for before we head home again. *

*I have no idea why it wouldn't work and I'm annoyed I wasn't able to save the extra $$ but i will get it straightened out before the next big push. My thoughts are even once the discount is gone I can use it as a transaction thru the portal and then a transaction at Rexall during the upcoming ( i HOPE it's coming again) Shop the Block *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Congrats to all of y'all on the Rexall AM deals! 
DH & I went to Safeway Liquor... first time the man has shopped using a list in like, ever.   Spent ~$390, earned 521 AM.  I hope we have now bought enough alcohol to last into the New Year... LOL since I very rarely, rarely drink a glass of wine and don't touch anything else, unless it's a serious special occasion.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, I gave up! I figured the extra stomach acid wasn't worth the effort -- I'll tackle it when we get home from Toronto tomorrow night. We've decided to take a last minute trip into the city, stay over at our favourite hotel, go to my appointments and then hit up Ripley's Aquarium with tickets i cashed in some AM for before we head home again. *
> 
> *I have no idea why it wouldn't work and I'm annoyed I wasn't able to save the extra $$ but i will get it straightened out before the next big push. My thoughts are even once the discount is gone I can use it as a transaction thru the portal and then a transaction at Rexall during the upcoming ( i HOPE it's coming again) Shop the Block *



This weekend I'll have to see if I can purchase at least one of the cards as well.

Hey, keep in mind after the $50 card for $42.50 ends October 13th, there is STILL the second offer that runs until December 28th.  5% off any Rexall e-gift cards in increments of $50.  Not through eBay though.  I posted the photo I took of that memo as well.


----------



## ottawamom

My shop today. Rexall worked with both coupons (200AM), Metro, Thanksgiving shopping (100AM flyer bonus for >$120 spend), Sobeys GC (5 for me, 3 for DH, 1200AM). Sobeys cards were done in one transaction per card (5 on one, 3 on the other all charged to my M/C). Grand total 1500AM. Good work for a Thursday.


----------



## isabellea

So for the Foodland GC, do we need to give a coupon or not? And where do I find the coupon?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I printed the Rexall coupon from the hub. The cashier was apprehensive about allowing both coupons...I said I already checked and it’s ok (I checked here first ) she then called the manager who said ‘it’s fine because some coupons are personal and some are for everyone’. So I spent $55.40 with tax and earned 222. 

Then I went across the parking lot and bought 2 Sobeys cards. I used my MasterCard so now let’s see if that qualifies for the email offer. 

An excellent use of 35 minutes I would say.


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> So for the Foodland GC, do we need to give a coupon or not? And where do I find the coupon?



I did not need a coupon at either Sobey's or Foodland today.  The offer is in their flyers.


----------



## BLAZEY

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall.  I spent $56.35, and earned 102 Air Miles - *the two offers did not stack*.


That's strange I spent $57.xx with tax included and got 211 AM when I went on my lunch break. I just made sure that I had 2 different barcodes on the coupons.


----------



## Days In the Sun

@Disney Addicted, Thank you so much for posting, what an awesome find.  So here is my experience today:

- Bought the Ebay Rexall e-gift card this morning, it says may take up to 4 hours to receive, mine was 4 hours 6 minutes.

- Went to two Rexall's tonight, first had a manager that knew they received the email.   Couldn't get it to scan, finally entered the number manually and it worked no problem.  I had $10 left so asked what I could say next time to save time and she said to tell them to enter the number as a gift card manually. Lots of confusion but great service.  Gift card balance is on my receipt and she wrote it on my printed gift card.

- Rexall number two had a young new guy on cash and I had a load of stuff so cashier was backed up before I even got to the e-gift card.  I told him it was new and how it was to be entered, by this time a junior manager was there and it looked like I was looking at deer in the headlights.  We seemed to be at a stalemate, I suggested that it was only $10 so perhaps I'll let it go if they could make sure it is figured out for next time.  I got a rather poor response from the junior manager about not being set up to handle it, it's 9:40pm and too close to closing etc.  So I'm sure it works, just need to go to a store where they are willing to make a little effort.  

Good shops, 417 am, spent $69 plus $11 in taxes.

BTW, I love your Rexall too! Thank you again!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I am new to actually tracking and actively pursuing air miles.  Does it take a while for miles to show up in the app? I got 205 at Rexall yesterday, but they aren’t showing up. Just wondering if I need to be worried or patient


----------



## osully

I had to suffer for my miles yesterday... I get to Sobeys and buy 2 of them (so my Grocery budget for rest of month!) and the cashier asks for my ID as I'm buying with credit card, so I had it to her and I also hand over my AM card to pay. Well she never scanned my AM card. Store is so busy that I had waited behind 2 other people in line to buy the cards the first time, then have to wait behind 4 people at the customer service desk to try to get my 300AM. They have a promo. I shop here every week... Otherwise why on earth would I be buying the gift cards?!

So after I finally get my Make It Right receipt I go and do my regular groceries. Then I get the worst cashier ever who reads every coupon (I was using a whopping 4 coupons worth maybe $6 total) like it's a personal attack on her earnings. There was one coupon that I hadn't noticed was expired so I said OK my bad, and then one coupon where it clearly said ANY VARIETY but she wouldn't process it as it didn't match the photo. I had to tell her ok, chuck it in the garbage, and let's move on. I absolutely cannot stand cashiers like this. I had gone through her cash before and had an even worse experience, but she was the only cash open!

No actual item deals in store so on $80+ spent off one of my gift cards I earned 4AM... LOL.

Just an all around awful trip to Sobeys... customer service wise.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> I am new to actually tracking and actively pursuing air miles.  Does it take a while for miles to show up in the app? I got 205 at Rexall yesterday, but they aren’t showing up. Just wondering if I need to be worried or patient


*If you look on line those miles should be posted already mine are there.  I'm not sure how long the app takes to post, I find it a memory hog and a battery drain so I rarely even have it actually loaded on my phone!*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you look on line those miles should be posted already mine are there.  I'm not sure how long the app takes to post, I find it a memory hog and a battery drain so I rarely even have it actually loaded on my phone!*



Thanks so much! They are there on the webpage, but still not in the app. Now I know not to trust the app.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I had to suffer for my miles yesterday... I get to Sobeys and buy 2 of them (so my Grocery budget for rest of month!) and the cashier asks for my ID as I'm buying with credit card, so I had it to her and I also hand over my AM card to pay. Well she never scanned my AM card. Store is so busy that I had waited behind 2 other people in line to buy the cards the first time, then have to wait behind 4 people at the customer service desk to try to get my 300AM. They have a promo. I shop here every week... Otherwise why on earth would I be buying the gift cards?!
> 
> So after I finally get my Make It Right receipt I go and do my regular groceries. Then I get the worst cashier ever who reads every coupon (I was using a whopping 4 coupons worth maybe $6 total) like it's a personal attack on her earnings. There was one coupon that I hadn't noticed was expired so I said OK my bad, and then one coupon where it clearly said ANY VARIETY but she wouldn't process it as it didn't match the photo. I had to tell her ok, chuck it in the garbage, and let's move on. I absolutely cannot stand cashiers like this. I had gone through her cash before and had an even worse experience, but she was the only cash open!
> 
> No actual item deals in store so on $80+ spent off one of my gift cards I earned 4AM... LOL.
> 
> Just an all around awful trip to Sobeys... customer service wise.



I hope it wasn't Sobey's Barrhaven. I have the best experience there each week. The CS counter is where I go to purchase my cards. I asked the CS rep if he was hiding the GC's. He looked at me and asked how many I wanted. Asked if I could do 5 on one card and 3 on another. No problem. Didn't ask for ID when I put them on my CC but they see me each week. A regular cashier actually came over and wondered why I was so late coming to the store when there was a big GC deal on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So all those gift card purchases yesterday triggered a response from my bank.  Yep.  I tried to use my debit card this morning and it was declined.  My card was blocked.  I had to phone the bank and re-assure them it was actually me who made those purchases.    Good to know they're on the ball!  Air Miles should really re-think their whole 1 per transaction.  



osully said:


> So after I finally get my Make It Right receipt I go and do my regular groceries. Then I get the worst cashier ever who reads every coupon (I was using a whopping 4 coupons worth maybe $6 total) like it's a personal attack on her earnings. There was one coupon that I hadn't noticed was expired so I said OK my bad, and then one coupon where it clearly said ANY VARIETY but she wouldn't process it as it didn't match the photo. I had to tell her ok, chuck it in the garbage, and let's move on. I absolutely cannot stand cashiers like this. I had gone through her cash before and had an even worse experience, but she was the only cash open!



Sigh.. I really don't like cashiers like that.  Such a pain to deal with.



ottawamom said:


> I hope it wasn't Sobey's Barrhaven. I have the best experience there each week. The CS counter is where I go to purchase my cards. I asked the CS rep if he was hiding the GC's. He looked at me and asked how many I wanted. Asked if I could do 5 on one card and 3 on another. No problem. Didn't ask for ID when I put them on my CC but they see me each week. A regular cashier actually came over and wondered why I was so late coming to the store when there was a big GC deal on.



That's funny!


Days In the Sun said:


> @Disney Addicted, Thank you so much for posting, what an awesome find.  So here is my experience today:
> 
> - Bought the Ebay Rexall e-gift card this morning, it says may take up to 4 hours to receive, mine was 4 hours 6 minutes.
> 
> - Went to two Rexall's tonight, first had a manager that knew they received the email.   Couldn't get it to scan, finally entered the number manually and it worked no problem.  I had $10 left so asked what I could say next time to save time and she said to tell them to enter the number as a gift card manually. Lots of confusion but great service.  Gift card balance is on my receipt and she wrote it on my printed gift card.
> 
> - Rexall number two had a young new guy on cash and I had a load of stuff so cashier was backed up before I even got to the e-gift card.  I told him it was new and how it was to be entered, by this time a junior manager was there and it looked like I was looking at deer in the headlights.  We seemed to be at a stalemate, I suggested that it was only $10 so perhaps I'll let it go if they could make sure it is figured out for next time.  I got a rather poor response from the junior manager about not being set up to handle it, it's 9:40pm and too close to closing etc.  So I'm sure it works, just need to go to a store where they are willing to make a little effort.
> 
> Good shops, 417 am, spent $69 plus $11 in taxes.
> 
> BTW, I love your Rexall too! Thank you again!



You're welcome!  It's not often I find an offer to post so I'm glad it worked out for you!  Good to know about the 4 hour wait to receive the card.  I debated in the store about using my cell phone to make the purchase right then & there and then redeem the gift card.  I'm so glad I did not do that now.  I'll have to grab one this weekend before it expires.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Sorry all but a dumb question.  I would like to take advantage of the buy $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles at Foodland.  *Can I then turn around and use the $150 gift card to purchase other gift cards they have in the store like the Air Canada one?*  That would make a trip out of Quebec to Ontario worthwhile.


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Sorry all but a dumb question.  I would like to take advantage of the buy $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles at Foodland.  *Can I then turn around and use the $150 gift card to purchase other gift cards they have in the store like the Air Canada one?*  That would make a trip out of Quebec to Ontario worthwhile.


*There are no dumb questions here! This is how we're able to help each other earn the maximum number of miles, someone else is bound to be thinking the same thing or have first hand experience and be willing to answer. 

Technically, no you can't buy a gift card with a gift card for 2 reasons: to stop fraud by buying the first with a stolen credit card and then buying an untraceable gift card for something else OR like in some of the small town stores limiting their use for fresh foods for food bank users.  However,  you might get away with it if you add something else to your order along with the gift cards. Ask the cashier if it's allowed in their store.  Someone here might know which store in your area allows this to happen,  I know of one specific Foodland in our area that has large signs everywhere saying no gift card purchases with gift cards. *


----------



## isabellea

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Sorry all but a dumb question.  I would like to take advantage of the buy $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles at Foodland.  *Can I then turn around and use the $150 gift card to purchase other gift cards they have in the store like the Air Canada one?*  That would make a trip out of Quebec to Ontario worthwhile.



I plan on driving from Lachine to Vankleek Hill Foodland tomorrow on Sunday. I never tried to buy another type of GC with the Foodland GCs but I used GCs at IGA Extra here in QC without any issue. Since we only have a really bad Maxi and IGA close by, I do most of my grocery shopping at IGA.


----------



## tinkerone

Can anyone explain to me how the Bay card works in regards to exchanging points for AM's?  I applied for the card last week because it gave me 15% off an already very expensive winter coat.  I opted in for the exchange of HB points to AM points.  The points I received from my purchase, because it was a new card, was what ever points I would get normally plus an additional $5 worth of points (as explained by the sales person).  My AM's from the Bay cam in and it is 21 AM's which I calculate to be about $2.  That's really a low value IMO.  With my card I received an offer of 2000 extra HB points, equivalent to a $10 HB Gift Card, if I use the card 3 times in the next 45 days.  If I'm only going to get a few AM's I might as well keep HB points.  I'm just confused about values and I can't find much on their site. 
Anyone with any experience/information?


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> So all those gift card purchases yesterday triggered a response from my bank.  Yep.  I tried to use my debit card this morning and it was declined.  My card was blocked.  I had to phone the bank and re-assure them it was actually me who made those purchases.    Good to know they're on the ball!  Air Miles should really re-think their whole 1 per transaction.



I was able to purchase all my cards in two transactions. One using my card and one using DH card. I'm not sure why some stores feel the need to put the cards through one at a time. The systems I have encountered work with multiple cards and one payment.


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't do recall yesterday. I just couldn't justify the money on stuff we may use someday. I did go to Sobeys this morning. The cashier was great. I got my giftcard and then used it to pay for some groceries. We were chatting about how it was a good deal and I said I wished I could get more cards. She said someone came through and got 5! It was funny since I know a few of you have done that too. I also got 39 for my groceries. And still have about half the card left for next weeks groceries.


----------



## kerreyn

BLAZEY said:


> That's strange I spent $57.xx with tax included and got 211 AM when I went on my lunch break. I just made sure that I had 2 different barcodes on the coupons.



I did a follow up post just a couple down from my original post.  It was totally my s@rew up.  I didn't have the cashier scan the L&G coupon on my phone, I had just assumed that it was loaded on my card like they normally are.  I ended up going back a couple minutes after, and they were more than happy to give me the additional air miles, for a total of 202 air miles earned.


----------



## damo

I got 4 Sobeys cards but the cashier had to run them through individually because of some gift card $ limit.  So there is no chance of meeting my email threshold which was so unreasonable to start with.


----------



## Silvermist999

I skipped the Rexall deal too (trust me, it was so tempting).  I really struggle to spend $$ there, the main thing holding me back is I know I can get almost everything we use much cheaper at Costco and Walmart.  

On a side note, I just got a PIN code for up to 30% off WDW resorts from Jan to June!  With my oldest now in high school, the only time we could go would be March break...expensive and crowded right?!?


----------



## mab2012

kuhltiffany said:


> Tried to get some Air Canada GC and the store didn't carry them, apparently they are only at some locations, so will have to keep looking for those...



Was that March Road?

If anyone finds these in west-end Ottawa, please post!  I'd like to pick up a few to use before the current AC Thanksgiving seat sale ends.


----------



## hdrolfe

Silvermist999 said:


> I skipped the Rexall deal too (trust me, it was so tempting).  I really struggle to spend $$ there, the main thing holding me back is I know I can get almost everything we use much cheaper at Costco and Walmart.
> 
> On a side note, I just got a PIN code for up to 30% off WDW resorts from Jan to June!  With my oldest now in high school, the only time we could go would be March break...expensive and crowded right?!?



Expensive part when I was looking was the flights. The rest was "average" for Disney. I think there are bigger crowds in April as more American schools have their spring breaks then. It's us crazy Canadians in March  and there are fewer of us to start with right? Congrats on the PIN though! at least check it out... with the Canadian deal tickets it could be a good savings...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@tinkerone I can give you all the information regarding HBC points once I get home, I've got it in a file that I use during the big promos.  Currently on the GO train (Express to Clarkson so that song is in my head!) So it won't be till after 9 at the earliest after we stop for dinner and then drive home.  
The basics ... you get 1 air mile for every 40 HBC points you earned the previous week ... earn up to 39 get nothing,  earn anything from 40 - 79 get 1 , 80 - 119 get 2 etc. Any points left remain in your account and then you eventually redeem for a gift card or immediate discount in store. 

Like you I love when you get the extra discount for using the card,  Bay Days are coming soon,  couple that with frequent multiplier on the portal and free shipping I do ok.  Not a terribly good AM return but I shop there already so why not!*


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> I skipped the Rexall deal too (trust me, it was so tempting).  I really struggle to spend $$ there, the main thing holding me back is I know I can get almost everything we use much cheaper at Costco and Walmart.
> 
> On a side note, I just got a PIN code for up to 30% off WDW resorts from Jan to June!  With my oldest now in high school, the only time we could go would be March break...expensive and crowded right?!?


We have gone the last cpuple of march breaks...i was pleasantly suprised....not too busy...but not slow. A good plan gets you around. Yes flights are. And the risk out of buffalo is too much for my wife. So we have driven straight and talk about a savings. Also driving lets you have a car there and pixk up groceries. Extra savings. Good luck


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Can anyone explain to me how the Bay card works in regards to exchanging points for AM's?  I applied for the card last week because it gave me 15% off an already very expensive winter coat.  I opted in for the exchange of HB points to AM points.  The points I received from my purchase, because it was a new card, was what ever points I would get normally plus an additional $5 worth of points (as explained by the sales person).  My AM's from the Bay cam in and it is 21 AM's which I calculate to be about $2.  That's really a low value IMO.  With my card I received an offer of 2000 extra HB points, equivalent to a $10 HB Gift Card, if I use the card 3 times in the next 45 days.  If I'm only going to get a few AM's I might as well keep HB points.  I'm just confused about values and I can't find much on their site.
> Anyone with any experience/information?


*Home now and super proud of myself that the math i gave (from memory) is accurate! Here's the link to the information on the Airmiles site about it -- also includes the info about the quartly bonus you get if you're gold or Onyx *
*HBC  Rewards Points Conversion to Airmiles*

*Like you said, the $$ value of the AM you earn isn't wonderful but it's no better/worse than the online stores that give you 1 AM/$20 and it falls soundly into my "don't buy it just for AM" criteria -- we already shop at The Bay so why not earn some AM as well?*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just did the missing miles thing for my account going back to June for the Shell instore offer 5/$5.  Filled out the form, easy peasy, I've got the receipt.   Then I noticed a note that I had on my bundle of receipts for my DD's account.  She was missing the Mega Miles airmilesshops bonus.  For that one you can't use the missing miles form because it's only set up for store specific issues.  I then started a chat.  Anyway, went through the process and eventually the agent agrees that I'm right and they are wrong.  I always take the opportunity to get a shot in about this exact sort of thing. The agent tells me that they are working on real time mile posting to eliminate missing mile issues.  I'm taking that one with a HUGE grain of salt.....I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I hope it wasn't Sobey's Barrhaven. I have the best experience there each week. The CS counter is where I go to purchase my cards. I asked the CS rep if he was hiding the GC's. He looked at me and asked how many I wanted. Asked if I could do 5 on one card and 3 on another. No problem. Didn't ask for ID when I put them on my CC but they see me each week. A regular cashier actually came over and wondered why I was so late coming to the store when there was a big GC deal on.



No - Barrhaven never gave me any trouble like this! We moved though! 
It was the Kanata Terry Fox Sobeys...


----------



## kuhltiffany

Terry Fox didn’t have them, tried March Road today and they did! 



mab2012 said:


> Was that March Road?
> 
> If anyone finds these in west-end Ottawa, please post!  I'd like to pick up a few to use before the current AC Thanksgiving seat sale ends.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> No - Barrhaven never gave me any trouble like this! We moved though!
> It was the Kanata Terry Fox Sobeys...



I've heard that is a store with issues. I've been fortunate the few times I've shopped there. It's a short drive back to Barrhaven. Just saying. (This from someone who drives 17km to get to Sobeys)


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> We have gone the last cpuple of march breaks...i was pleasantly suprised....not too busy...but not slow. A good plan gets you around. Yes flights are. And the risk out of buffalo is too much for my wife. So we have driven straight and talk about a savings. Also driving lets you have a car there and pixk up groceries. Extra savings. Good luck



Yes, the flights are the main issue.  We don't have any interest in driving all the way down, or rather my husband isn't willing, and we prefer the 30 min drive to Pearson during the winter months, anything could happen in the 2 hour drive to Buffalo.  Good to know about the March break crowds -  we've gone around the Memorial Day holiday on most of our trips, so crowds don't really bother us as much.  If we don't go during March break, we will have to stick to our original plan of summer 2019 with the extreme heat and humidity and afternoon thunderstorms!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I've heard that is a store with issues. I've been fortunate the few times I've shopped there. It's a short drive back to Barrhaven. Just saying. (This from someone who drives 17km to get to Sobeys)



Your comment made me curious so I pulled up Google maps.  My drive to Sobey's is 19.1 km or 22.1 km depending on the location I go to.  Turns out the one I regularly go to is actually further, even though it seems so much quicker to get to.  lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

This is another "how long do I have to wait" before contacting Air Miles question.  On September 9th I shopped at Rexall's.  One of my L+G offers showed up on the receipt and the other did not.  Rexall's gave me a receipt showing they manually added the missing 10 air miles.  Usually manually added miles from Rexall's/Foodland/Sobey's show up very quickly but not this one.  When can I contact Air Miles?  (BTW, all the other air miles have credited to my account)


----------



## mab2012

kuhltiffany said:


> Terry Fox didn’t have them, tried March Road today and they did!



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## mab2012

osully said:


> It was the Kanata Terry Fox Sobeys...





ottawamom said:


> I've heard that is a store with issues.



I've had problems there too.  On one memorable occasion some AM coupons didn't scan properly so I had to go to the customer service desk, where I was treated to a diatribe on how the Air Miles program was such a PITA for the store.  The complaints weren't aimed at me, but it still wasn't very professional, and I got the impression it was a manager,  not just some teenager with an attitude.

I don't go there very often. I do drive by it pretty much every day, but we live much closer to the March Road location so I usually go there instead.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got off the phone with the Sobeys My Offers folks. NONE of my offers are loading, in the app or desktop.  They keep going back to "Available". Anyways, I had to call to get them all pushed through. She said they are having major issues with the program and I had to answer a bunch of questions as they are trying to figure out if it's regional, etc.  Anyways, she was very nice (some of the reps are snotty ar$eholes) and pushed through 7 offers for me.

Ugh, I really hate this app.


----------



## hdrolfe

Every so often I open the Samsung Pay app on my phone to use my Airmiles number. Sometimes they won't scan it (Sobeys!) so I just use my card instead. Less chance of a typo. But I seem to still get the 5 AM each time. I'm not sure how it works... but just a note for others in case you have a Samsung phone and signed up. Easy way to get a bonus 5 AM.
Since I didn't win the $60 Million lotto max yesterday I need to keep saving those AM. I really want a vacation! Disney or cruise, or perhaps Universal? We've never been. I know kiddo would want to go on all the big coasters and such. I am a ride wimp. Maybe we can do a split stay? Universal for part and Disney for part, but which first? And what about Seaworld? It looks pretty cheap with the big rides he likes and a nice animal show for me to see, even the AM tickets there are only 950 AM each! I guess I'll be getting a ticket for next week's draw too, and hoping the next big AM bonus comes along soon.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Every so often I open the Samsung Pay app on my phone to use my Airmiles number. Sometimes they won't scan it (Sobeys!) so I just use my card instead. Less chance of a typo. But I seem to still get the 5 AM each time. I'm not sure how it works... but just a note for others in case you have a Samsung phone and signed up. Easy way to get a bonus 5 AM.
> Since I didn't win the $60 Million lotto max yesterday I need to keep saving those AM. I really want a vacation! Disney or cruise, or perhaps Universal? We've never been. I know kiddo would want to go on all the big coasters and such. I am a ride wimp. Maybe we can do a split stay? Universal for part and Disney for part, but which first? And what about Seaworld? It looks pretty cheap with the big rides he likes and a nice animal show for me to see, even the AM tickets there are only 950 AM each! I guess I'll be getting a ticket for next week's draw too, and hoping the next big AM bonus comes along soon.


I have yet to get any airmiles using Samsung Pay and I don't have a clue why.  I tried the online chat with them to find out but all I got was a cut and paste copy of what I need to do, which I am already doing.  Catch 22....
As for which to do first, Disney or Universal, we always do Disney first and here's _our_ reason.  I like not having to collect my luggage at the airport and having to lug it to the hotel.  Your fighting with 150 other people waiting at the carousel for their luggage and its usually 3 people deep.  I like just getting off the plane and heading over to Magical Express.  When we went in June we only stayed one night on site and that was pretty much so I didn't have to do the luggage thing, I'll do anything to get out of that.  Once our stay at Disney is over we Uber it to Universal, cost is between $15/$20.  Universal does not have an airport check in like Disney does so you do need to take your luggage with you back to the airport but that is so much easier than the other way around.  Anyways, that's our reason for the way we do Disney/Universal.
You will love Universal even if you don't love coasters.  The hotels, IMO, are just as nice as Disney's.  The equivalent of DTD at Universal offers great dinning at half the cost.  The two parks themselves are interesting, love the train between the two Harry Potter areas.  Have not been to their water park yet but it looks good.  Once we opened our eyes to the fact that there is more than Disney we have never looked back.  At first we only did half our stay at each place.  Now we do 90/20 in favor of Universal and will probably do that for a while as Disney is getting to out of hand cost wise.  
Just my thoughts and thought I would share how we do things.  You'll enjoy what ever you do I'm sure.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We did SeaWorld in February. On Cyber Monday they had buy one get one free tickets, so we did that and then I just used air miles for another ticket.  SeaWorld has three big coasters (Manta, Mako, Kraken), Flume ride, and now Infinity Falls rapids ride. We had a great day there!


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I have yet to get any airmiles using Samsung Pay and I don't have a clue why.  I tried the online chat with them to find out but all I got was a cut and paste copy of what I need to do, which I am already doing.  Catch 22....
> As for which to do first, Disney or Universal, we always do Disney first and here's _our_ reason.  I like not having to collect my luggage at the airport and having to lug it to the hotel.  Your fighting with 150 other people waiting at the carousel for their luggage and its usually 3 people deep.  I like just getting off the plane and heading over to Magical Express.  When we went in June we only stayed one night on site and that was pretty much so I didn't have to do the luggage thing, I'll do anything to get out of that.  Once our stay at Disney is over we Uber it to Universal, cost is between $15/$20.  Universal does not have an airport check in like Disney does so you do need to take your luggage with you back to the airport but that is so much easier than the other way around.  Anyways, that's our reason for the way we do Disney/Universal.
> You will love Universal even if you don't love coasters.  The hotels, IMO, are just as nice as Disney's.  The equivalent of DTD at Universal offers great dinning at half the cost.  The two parks themselves are interesting, love the train between the two Harry Potter areas.  Have not been to their water park yet but it looks good.  Once we opened our eyes to the fact that there is more than Disney we have never looked back.  At first we only did half our stay at each place.  Now we do 90/20 in favor of Universal and will probably do that for a while as Disney is getting to out of hand cost wise.
> Just my thoughts and thought I would share how we do things.  You'll enjoy what ever you do I'm sure.



Thanks for the thoughts, it does make sense! We really just want to go to Hollywood Studios to ride the new coaster, and eat at Beaches and Cream  that's on my son's list lol. Perhaps two or three nights at Disney followed by Universal makes the most sense. I was looking at how to get between them and uber seems to be the best choice, cost wise and convenience. Now to reconsider my plans (I had Universal first but your thoughts on bags makes so much sense... I am planning to check a bag this trip instead of just doing carry on).


----------



## osully

Heads up if anyone needs an oil change - this was not on the AM offers that I could see but on the Jiffy Lube website they have a promo right now. $5 off and 5x the miles! Just search your closest location and make sure it's offered at yours. 

https://www.jiffylubeontario.com/ka...an-oil-change-5x-the-air-miles-reward-miles-3

The guy who rang us through said "hey what can you even get with AM?" LOL


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, it does make sense! We really just want to go to Hollywood Studios to ride the new coaster, and eat at Beaches and Cream  that's on my son's list lol. Perhaps two or three nights at Disney followed by Universal makes the most sense. I was looking at how to get between them and uber seems to be the best choice, cost wise and convenience. Now to reconsider my plans (I had Universal first but your thoughts on bags makes so much sense... I am planning to check a bag this trip instead of just doing carry on).


First time we transferred between Disney and Universal I wasn't sure how to do it so I went to the front desk and asked about the cost of a taxi.  They put me on the phone to the taxi company (I think it was Mears taxi) and the gentleman on the phone said it would be, and I quote, '$35/$40, could be more, we won't know till we get you there.  I'll send a cab right away'.  I said please don't, we are not ready yet to go.  I then opened the Uber app and the cost was $14.75 with no 'we won't know till we get you there' added.  I gave the driver a $5 tip and even with that it was half of the cost of the taxi.  It was our first experience with Uber and we have never looked back.


----------



## kuhltiffany

What I love best about Universal is the Front of the Line Pass you get when staying onsite.  It really spoils you for waiting in line, I can't imagine having it and then going to Disney and only having 3 Fast Passes!



hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, it does make sense! We really just want to go to Hollywood Studios to ride the new coaster, and eat at Beaches and Cream  that's on my son's list lol. Perhaps two or three nights at Disney followed by Universal makes the most sense. I was looking at how to get between them and uber seems to be the best choice, cost wise and convenience. Now to reconsider my plans (I had Universal first but your thoughts on bags makes so much sense... I am planning to check a bag this trip instead of just doing carry on).


----------



## bababear_50

Question,opinions needed
I was unable to get Sobeys Gift Cards at Sobeys--they only had Foodland Gift Cards.
The purchase of 5 $150.00 cards was made at Sobeys.(5 seperate transactions and each one posted the 150 airmiles).

If I head to Foodland tomorrow will I be able to get 5 Foodland cards and still get the airmiles?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> This is another "how long do I have to wait" before contacting Air Miles question.  On September 9th I shopped at Rexall's.  One of my L+G offers showed up on the receipt and the other did not.  Rexall's gave me a receipt showing they manually added the missing 10 air miles.  Usually manually added miles from Rexall's/Foodland/Sobey's show up very quickly but not this one.  When can I contact Air Miles?  (BTW, all the other air miles have credited to my account)


*Saw this question during a quick glance at the thread while on my phone and then neglected to actually answer it, sorry!!*

*This would fall under the company line of "120 days for bonus miles" BUT since the other miles from the same day have posted you could try an online chat and mention that. I had that happen twice and when i tried to chase them down the first went smoothly but the 2nd time i ran into a newbie who refused to budge from the stated terms. I added it to my pile of receipts that sit on my desk and flagged it in my spreadsheet to follow up later. The question then becomes, how much of your time are you willing to invest for 10 miles? Answer for me is, not much! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Question,opinions needed
> I was unable to get Sobeys Gift Cards at Sobeys--they only had Foodland Gift Cards.
> The purchase of 5 $150.00 cards was made at Sobeys.(5 seperate transactions and each one posted the 150 airmiles).
> 
> If I head to Foodland tomorrow will I be able to get 5 Foodland cards and still get the airmiles?
> 
> Hugs Mel


*My thoughts  on this: 2 different stores, 2 different flyers, 2 different offers means you *SHOULD* get the miles. If there was going to be a problem you would have already seen it happen at Sobey's with what looked like the "wrong"gift cards. If you have the funds available and were planning on buying the cards, go for it!*

*(take these musings with a grain of salt and the understanding i didn't sleep enough to have coherent thoughts  ) *


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Question,opinions needed
> I was unable to get Sobeys Gift Cards at Sobeys--they only had Foodland Gift Cards.
> The purchase of 5 $150.00 cards was made at Sobeys.(5 seperate transactions and each one posted the 150 airmiles).
> 
> If I head to Foodland tomorrow will I be able to get 5 Foodland cards and still get the airmiles?
> 
> Hugs Mel



Really hard to judge.  It would mean that you are purchasing 10 Foodland cards?  I would probably purchase 1 and see if you are credited the miles and then go from there.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *My thoughts  on this: 2 different stores, 2 different flyers, 2 different offers means you *SHOULD* get the miles. If there was going to be a problem you would have already seen it happen at Sobey's with what looked like the "wrong"gift cards. If you have the funds available and were planning on buying the cards, go for it!*
> 
> *(take these musings with a grain of salt and the understanding i didn't sleep enough to have coherent thoughts  ) *





damo said:


> Really hard to judge.  It would mean that you are purchasing 10 Foodland cards?  I would probably purchase 1 and see if you are credited the miles and then go from there.



I am going to give it a try,,I'll try just one card and see how it goes.
Thanks guys
Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Question,opinions needed
> I was unable to get Sobeys Gift Cards at Sobeys--they only had Foodland Gift Cards.
> The purchase of 5 $150.00 cards was made at Sobeys.(5 seperate transactions and each one posted the 150 airmiles).
> 
> If I head to Foodland tomorrow will I be able to get 5 Foodland cards and still get the airmiles?
> 
> Hugs Mel



Hmm.. I would expect the offer to still work.  No matter which card you have, they are all redeemable at Sobey's, Foodland, and FreschCo.  I would think as long as 5 were purchased at Sobey's and the other 5 purchased at Foodland (as each store is offering this in their flyer) it will be fine.  Let us know how it worked out.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Saw this question during a quick glance at the thread while on my phone and then neglected to actually answer it, sorry!!*
> 
> *This would fall under the company line of "120 days for bonus miles" BUT since the other miles from the same day have posted you could try an online chat and mention that. I had that happen twice and when i tried to chase them down the first went smoothly but the 2nd time i ran into a newbie who refused to budge from the stated terms. I added it to my pile of receipts that sit on my desk and flagged it in my spreadsheet to follow up later. The question then becomes, how much of your time are you willing to invest for 10 miles? Answer for me is, not much! *



Thanks.  I was not sure if there were different rules for manually added miles.  I'll try contacting AM next week but I have a feeling they'll make me wait the 120 days.  Oh well.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *My thoughts  on this: 2 different stores, 2 different flyers, 2 different offers means you *SHOULD* get the miles. If there was going to be a problem you would have already seen it happen at Sobey's with what looked like the "wrong"gift cards. If you have the funds available and were planning on buying the cards, go for it!*
> 
> *(take these musings with a grain of salt and the understanding i didn't sleep enough to have coherent thoughts  ) *


This would be my line of reasoning as well. Since the cards are good at both stores, I don’t think it matters which store is featured on the front of the card. I would be surprised if it didn’t work.


----------



## mort1331

Mel should be all good as others have said. Wish i had a foodland close tondo as well.
But bought my 5 cards sat. Right away went and picked a 6pack and 250gc for lowes. Rang in no problem. Went to Lowes and picked uped the storm door that was on sale. With additional15% off due to open box. Plus bought office lotto tickets and used 3rd gc. Good day with the gc. And i could use more.
Too bad not flying AC anywhere soon those are 10% too.
Here is hoping for once we need to pick up MIL for thanksgiving. She has a foodland close.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and opinions
 I am back and it did work. I did the transactions separately.
 I now have $1,500.00 in Food gift cards which should do me for a long time.
 I also try to slip in a few gas cards and Lowes gift cards when I use these food cards.
So a good weekend with 1700 airmiles earned.(Got a new humidifier at Rexall).20% off.
Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

This may have been already posted but it is the first time I am seeing it.
Shell deal
Oct 1-Oct 31
Terms and Conditions

* Offer valid October 1, 2018 through to October 31, 2018 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you complete 3 transactions of a minimum of 40 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel during the promotional period. Maximum 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.


®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.

*I hope I am reading this right that the 40L is cumulative and not three 40L purchases right?


Hugs Mel


----------



## star72232

bababear_50 said:


> This may have been already posted but it is the first time I am seeing it.
> Shell deal
> Oct 1-Oct 31
> Terms and Conditions
> 
> * Offer valid October 1, 2018 through to October 31, 2018 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you complete 3 transactions of a minimum of 40 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel during the promotional period. Maximum 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> 
> 
> ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.
> 
> *I hope I am reading this right that the 40L is cumulative and not three 40L purchases right?
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



It’s almost certainly 3 40L purchases.  I can’t imagine it’s cumulative. 

As an aside - I bought GC at Sobeys in Peterborough today.  The cashier let me buy one then use it to buy the next one.  So, 750AM, $150.  I’m very happy with that!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, I got that Shell deal too! Thank goodness DH has a work van and it holds 80L. Our car only holds 38L.  I also had a separate Shell deal for October, 100 miles after four 25L+ fill ups. Both are specific to my card, so should get both in one shot


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> It’s almost certainly 3 40L purchases.  I can’t imagine it’s cumulative.
> 
> As an aside - I bought GC at Sobeys in Peterborough today.  The cashier let me buy one then use it to buy the next one.  So, 750AM, $150.  I’m very happy with that!


Wow..havr not heard of being able to curn cards for sometime. Good job. I havent even tried since the last couple of timed been shut down hard.


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> This may have been already posted but it is the first time I am seeing it.
> Shell deal
> Oct 1-Oct 31
> Terms and Conditions
> 
> * Offer valid October 1, 2018 through to October 31, 2018 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you complete 3 transactions of a minimum of 40 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel during the promotional period. Maximum 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> 
> 
> ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.
> 
> *I hope I am reading this right that the 40L is cumulative and not three 40L purchases right?
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Dang - pretty sure our car only does 35L.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Turkey Day everyone! Just opened my email while i sit down for a few -- turkey's cooking, rolls are made (yes i made them myself with Max the Mighty Mixer), veggies are waiting to be re-heated, both kinds of mashies are in a holding pattern, table is set & the house is quiet for another hour or so.*

*Found a coupon from Rexall for this week*
*Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Oct 8th - 11th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just discovered this little gem on the Airmiles site .. I've been waiting for Bay Days and have my eye on several things so this will make it worth my time!! They'll have the extra discount for using your HBC credit card if you have one, plus this multiplier AND whatever you "win" thru the Take Off Shopping Contest*

**


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up about Rexall. I have a S$25 G50AM so I'll shop and use that. DS has S$40 Get 40AM so I'll combine that with the email coupon and see if I can get him to ONYX this year. Now to go look at the flyer.

Forgot to check my receipt before I left and I was overcharged on some chips I picked up. Back to the store tomorrow to get the difference back. I used the $10 coupon on them so they should have been free (got the coupon for buying 2 boxes of halloween chocolates). It's only $4 difference but this one is a matter of principle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link for the Rexall Survey coupon (always the same link BTW the date just changes!)*

* $5.00 off when you spend $25 or more at Rexall Valid until November 6th*

*If the coupon shows up with the October date, clear your history and refresh the page.*


----------



## gskywalker

Question about Onyx: I am 800 airmiles away from Onyx for next year.  I am on Airmiles Cash so is there any purpose in trying to make it to that status level?  The only real benefit I have read is beneficial to Aimiles Dream Miles earners.  thx.


----------



## Donald - my hero

gskywalker said:


> Question about Onyx: I am 800 airmiles away from Onyx for next year.  I am on Airmiles Cash so is there any purpose in trying to make it to that status level?  The only real benefit I have read is beneficial to Aimiles Dream Miles earners.  thx.



*Originally the main benefit was your miles never expired but that was never an issue for most of this group,  we redeem them regularly! Now they have added some bonuses that are only open to ONYX  members for 1 or 2 miles that are often amazing! But you'd need to have dream miles for those so maybe get 50 or so for that and keep going with your cash miles.  We're also supposed to have quicker service via a different number but I've never had that kind of luck. *


----------



## Disney Addicted

All of Sobey's offers have disappeared from Ontario's autumn hub, including the spend $100 get 100 that was to be next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes! I just noticed this as well. Dang it!


----------



## hdrolfe

I can still see a Sobeys spend $100 get 100 AM or $10 gift card, it's for Oct 26 - 28 though. I'm not sure if that changed? I'll print a new one any way.


----------



## juniorbugman

I just checked and the Sobey's offer isn't showing up on mine either and I am in Ontario.


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I can still see a Sobeys spend $100 get 100 AM or $10 gift card, it's for Oct 26 - 28 though. I'm not sure if that changed? I'll print a new one any way.


Weird! It was supposed to be Oct 19. Maybe they sold too many gift cards this weekend! Lol


----------



## CanadianKrista

Question about redemption - do you all use your points to book flights, or something else?  I'm starting to try to really focus on gaining points now, and my goal was to use it for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, but I'm reading some stuff that seems  to point to the taxes and fees being almost as much as just trying to find a really good flight deal - is that true for people that have used the airmiles for flights?  Should I be targetting our disney or universal tickets with the airmiles instead and hunt for good flight deals seperately?


----------



## hdrolfe

I have used them for flight, sometimes it's better to book one way flights. Deals on flights are harder to come by recently (for me any way!). 

My 25 AM for signing up for the flu shot reminder posted.


----------



## Debbie

CanadianKrista said:


> Question about redemption - do you all use your points to book flights, or something else?  I'm starting to try to really focus on gaining points now, and my goal was to use it for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, but I'm reading some stuff that seems  to point to the taxes and fees being almost as much as just trying to find a really good flight deal - is that true for people that have used the airmiles for flights?  Should I be targetting our disney or universal tickets with the airmiles instead and hunt for good flight deals seperately?


I think it really depends on what is important to you. I've used my airmiles for Disney and Universal tickets, as well as flights. For me, the taxes were acceptable, and it was a flight done, so it was a priority for me at the time. eg. When we flew 1 way from Calgary to London last year, taxes and luggage fees for the two of us were $230. I considered that a win.


----------



## youngdeb12

I'm saving ours for when the new PVC booking website comes online.  Before they came out with the vouchers, it was a great value.  The closest travel agency is 4.5-5 hours away so using the vouchers would be inconvenient.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've used mine for various theme parks tickets, flights, hotels, those old City Pass vouchers...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Put us into the category of "we redeem for what's important/needed/wanted at the time" We've done everything from flights , to hotels, rental cars (find this is often a GREAT use of miles), merchandise (love love LOVE my mixer!!), attraction tickets (went to Ripley's Aquarium in Toronto last Friday)  and as many of those 1 mile ONYX rewards as possible -- basically whatever suits us at the time. Currently saving them to put towards a stay at a Sandals resort once the site goes live because we could NEVER afford that using straight up cash.*

*The way we look at it is everything we redeem for is FREE since we rarely (if ever) buy something strictly for miles -- it has to be at least a 1:1 ratio for me to pick something up that isn't on my list. I keep a running list for things we buy in store as well as one for things i order online and when a sale pops up I stock up. We adjust our spending timeline NOT our spending dollars so at times we have a stock pile of toilet paper under the bed & paper towel in the basement (doubt we'll need to buy either till 2019  ) When there is a BIG promo (think Sobey's ice cream about twice a year) we load up, when Rexall has coupons I can stack, I'm all over it, when there are multiplier offers on line coupled with free shipping and/or other sales I sit here and do some shopping.*

*It requires some math to figure out if promos are worth chasing down -- do we make the 90 minute round trip to Foodland or not , do we really need more vitamins or bandaids from Rexall ?? Often for us the things we redeem for I would never be able to buy (hello Max the Mighty  Mixer and our amazing sound bar) but really want and they become treats. We watched The Greatest Showman on the weekend and i snickered when i cranked the sound! We would probably never go to the aquarium if we had to pay close to $70 but for free? YUP!*


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Question about redemption - do you all use your points to book flights, or something else?  I'm starting to try to really focus on gaining points now, and my goal was to use it for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, but I'm reading some stuff that seems  to point to the taxes and fees being almost as much as just trying to find a really good flight deal - is that true for people that have used the airmiles for flights?  Should I be targetting our disney or universal tickets with the airmiles instead and hunt for good flight deals seperately?



Hi Krista
Just sharing what I use my miles for.
I have never used them for flights as I usually book mine very far in advance and use my WestJet Mastercard to get a companion flight.
I use them to offset the food costs at Disney by saving Starbucks gift cards and Park tickets (both Disney and Universal Orlando).
I use them for Movie passes,attraction-local ones like the zoo/Ripleys--I send them to my granddaughter.
Occasionally I will pick up something from the weekly deal merchandise if it looks like a good deal.(I picked up a nice black pearl bracelet last year).
Getting the Onyx level is great when they (airmiles) is offering those 1 or 2 airmile deals.
Depending upon how many people traveling in your party I would estimate the total airmiles needed and then realistically choose what to work towards.
Best wishes to you
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Question about redemption - do you all use your points to book flights, or something else?  I'm starting to try to really focus on gaining points now, and my goal was to use it for flights from Ottawa to Orlando, but I'm reading some stuff that seems  to point to the taxes and fees being almost as much as just trying to find a really good flight deal - is that true for people that have used the airmiles for flights?  Should I be targetting our disney or universal tickets with the airmiles instead and hunt for good flight deals seperately?



I use my miles mostly for flights (Ottawa-Orlando, Ottawa-San Diego recently)and tickets (Disney and Universal). We have also used some for hotels. The issue with using them for flights and getting a good deal is that it takes a bit of obsessive flight watching and you generally have to bite the bullet on seats early (9months to a year out). As an example flight Ottawa-Orlando return(direct flight) May 2018 2520AM each plus $174(Cdn) taxes and fees. There were 5 of us travelling and we saved $5000 on tickets and flights.

If you have some dates in mind flying from Ottawa, I can maybe help to guide you a little more. Ottawa flights have become a mini obsession with me. Tickets can be a good deal if you don't want to upgrade to park hoppers or add days.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> All of Sobey's offers have disappeared from Ontario's autumn hub, including the spend $100 get 100 that was to be next week.



I was planning on using the Spend $100 to stock up on fridge and freezer that I lost in the power failure. Maybe it will come back next week just in time.


----------



## ottawamom

Last post, I promise. I just looked at my AM account. I shopped at Rexall yesterday and I had another line posted to my account

09 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 THANKS FROM REXALL +25. Anyone else get one of these? DS got one too but not DH so I don't think its the flu shot.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah 
I got one too
The only thing I can think of is the sign up for the Flu shot
09 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THANKS FROM REXALL +25

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup, the bonus from Rexall is for the flu shot notice - i have it on both accounts and i KNOW i've done nothing with the 2nd card since the online shopping promo.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Thanks for all the answers everyone! I feel like such a newbie! One ore question - some of you seem to have separate cards for you and your spouse - so it is not an issue to have two different cards at the same mailing address? Right now we just have my account and DH has a card on the same account. Debating if I should get him to get his own card for promos


----------



## marchingstar

I haven’t used points for flights before. I find that the taxes and fees for flights in north america are still really high, so to me it feels like a waste of miles. It looks different for international flights. recently, I’ve checked japan and australia. in both cases, the flights have been a lot of miles (8-12 thousand) but low fees (under 250$). i think these are the only options i would consider worth my miles, but of course that’s just my opinion. 

in the past, i’ve used points for disney tickets. i’ve gotten some merchandise if there’s something i really want (maybe 2 years ago i got a bag i love for 700 miles. i use it almost daily), but usually i just let the miles build. i’m at the point where i have enough for a short disney cruise in the most basic room possible, and i think i’m just going to keep saving for a longer cruise/better room. our kiddo is still very young and I’d like to wait for the cruise until he’s a bit older too. i find it easier to save my miles when i have some kind of goal, even a longer-term one like a cruise in a few years.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

CanadianKrista said:


> Thanks for all the answers everyone! I feel like such a newbie! One ore question - some of you seem to have separate cards for you and your spouse - so it is not an issue to have two different cards at the same mailing address? Right now we just have my account and DH has a card on the same account. Debating if I should get him to get his own card for promos



Yes, most of us have at least two separate accounts in our households! Heck, I even have my email attached to DHs card as I know I will be the one collecting aggressively, not him. 

Definitely get a second card if you think you will be able to knock out those seasonal bonus promos! It all adds very quickly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh, and some of us collect air miles cash. Every time we cash out $100 in miles for say groceries, we put that would-have-spent $100 into our savings/trip funds. It is like free money!


----------



## hdrolfe

I think that 25 is for the flu shot sign up, at least that's what I assume as I have nothing else outstanding from Rexall. 

I should add to my answer earlier, I have used miles for flights, hotels and a cute little suit case recently. I have also redeemed for night at the movies, and a couple Christmas gifts one year. 

I am hoping to go south during March break next year. And likely will use AM to help with the flight costs. However, it really does depend how many I get before I feel I must book the flights. Travelling with kiddo I really only do direct flights unless there are none. I have been debating flying from Montreal but the drive there in March is iffy for me. I am not a happy driver, I much prefer being driven around  so if I can get flights from Ottawa I am much happier. I am considering going from Wednesday to Wednesday just to get better prices on flights, even though it means using extra vacation days and kiddo missing 3 extra days of school. I may use the points for Universal tickets instead, but that will also depend on when they come out with new ones and how much they are. My next trip I think we are only going to do a night or two at Disney and then switch, so no point in getting Disney tickets through airmiles, we will only need 1 or two days. I have looked at offsite hotels near Universal or Seaworld as well, using airmiles for that. And I am also one who wishes they would have a way to book myself online and pay with airmiles. They say it's coming... we shall see! 

Oh, and no spouse here so just a card for me, but I do envy those that can do both!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh! I had printed the coupon for that Sobeys $100 spend get 100 AM, I wonder if I will be able to use it even if they don't fix the site? I hope so...


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Thanks for all the answers everyone! I feel like such a newbie! One ore question - some of you seem to have separate cards for you and your spouse - so it is not an issue to have two different cards at the same mailing address? Right now we just have my account and DH has a card on the same account. Debating if I should get him to get his own card for promos



Technically I believe it is frowned upon. The way I look at it is DH had his account and I had my own account when we met. We keep them both active. (That's the story I'm using ...) I also help my son (who lives elsewhere) collect under his name. I've told him I would like him to contribute to the big family vacation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Technically I believe it is frowned upon. The way I look at it is DH had his account and I had my own account when we met. We keep them both active. (That's the story I'm using ...) I also help my son (who lives elsewhere) collect under his name. I've told him I would like him to contribute to the big family vacation.


*Yup, this is correct --and they technically have the right to delete your accounts and claw back all the miles you've earned ... here's the Terms & Conditions from the website (lots of tiny print, this is the stuff related to this conversation)*
*This first bit makes me chuckle when i think of that one specific facebook group ... some of those people sure think they know what's going on but do they?!?!*

*These Terms and Conditions may be different from what you know about the Program. These Terms and Conditions constitute the entire agreement between you and us regarding your participation in the Program, your entitlement to collect and use Miles and your entitlement to any other benefits of the Program, and supercede all previous versions.*

*And here's the bit about more than one card and what they can do if they think you're working the system .. *

*You may request additional AIR MILES Cards for other members of your household ("Additional Collectors") for which we may impose a fee in our discretion. You may collect Miles under one Collector Number only. All Miles collected by Additional Collectors for whom you have requested Additional Cards will be recorded under your Collector Number.*
*If no Miles are recorded in your Accounts for 24 months, you become bankrupt, commit fraud, misrepresent any information, violate any Terms and Conditions, abuse your Program privileges or act in any other way to the detriment of us, our Partners or Suppliers or the Program, we may, without affecting our other rights, disclose such information requested by proper authorities, terminate your enrollment and/or cancel your Miles and Rewards. *

*We have 2 cards but it's because the first one was technically established as a business account -- the 2nd one makes me nervous if i need to chase down miles, looking over my shoulder for the AM Police to find me  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I keep forgetting to mention this. This popped up on my phone this afternoon and when i checked with both card numbers (yes i know i just gave a mini-lecture about 2 cards  ) it's there for both of them. No notification of this offer anywhere else, no email, no banner on Facebook or the Airmiles site so i would suggest opening the APP to see if you have it as well, looks targeted but like i said, on both accounts. EASY to complete, no minimum purchase just earn 1 mile at 2 different sponsors before Sunday and get 50 AM. Sorry the image is SOOOO BIGGGG but i wanted to include the terms as well. *
*side note now i know why my battery drained to 35% before lunch, i left this stupid app loaded on my phone it's a hog!*
*



*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> keep forgetting to mention this. This popped up on my phone this afternoon and when i checked with both card numbers (yes i know i just gave a mini-lecture about 2 cards  ) it's there for both of them. No notification of this offer anywhere else, no email, no banner on Facebook or the Airmiles site so i would suggest opening the APP to see if you have it as well, looks targeted but like i said, on both accounts. EASY to complete, no minimum purchase just earn 1 mile at 2 different sponsors before Sunday and get 50 AM. Sorry the image is SOOOO BIGGGG but i wanted to include the terms as well.


Thanks for mentioning this as I have a notification on my phone app but when I click on it I just get a pretty lilac screen but no text so now I know what it is I can complete my 2 shops. I had only made a tiny shop at Sobeys today and not even enough to earn 1 point but I just checked my loaded offers and one of those was redeemed today at Sobeys so I only need 1 more shop.


----------



## osully

Yay i got the Rexall AM, and husband got it on his AM card too! 

Honest question though - if you can't have more than one AM account per household why would they have let my husband sign up? Wouldn't it block him based on the same street address as my account? I'm pretty sure the rule was just 1 collector number per person. Not per househould. 

What if people are roomates and each take care of their own finances?


----------



## osully

I'm hoping they still do the Sobeys spend $100 get 100AM. Love to double up using those GC that gave AM and do the spend x get x! 

Hmm maybe that's why they took it down.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I keep forgetting to mention this. This popped up on my phone this afternoon and when i checked with both card numbers (yes i know i just gave a mini-lecture about 2 cards  ) it's there for both of them. No notification of this offer anywhere else, no email, no banner on Facebook or the Airmiles site so i would suggest opening the APP to see if you have it as well, looks targeted but like i said, on both accounts. EASY to complete, no minimum purchase just earn 1 mile at 2 different sponsors before Sunday and get 50 AM. Sorry the image is SOOOO BIGGGG but i wanted to include the terms as well. *
> *side note now i know why my battery drained to 35% before lunch, i left this stupid app loaded on my phone it's a hog!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Apparently it is time for me to add the Airmiles app to my iPad. I have no room on my phone. (need to upgrade, but am waiting for a wee bit longer! )


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1285726?page=12

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1286047

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1285830

Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, this is correct --and they technically have the right to delete your accounts and claw back all the miles you've earned ... here's the Terms & Conditions from the website (lots of tiny print, this is the stuff related to this conversation)*
> *This first bit makes me chuckle when i think of that one specific facebook group ... some of those people sure think they know what's going on but do they?!?!*
> 
> *These Terms and Conditions may be different from what you know about the Program. These Terms and Conditions constitute the entire agreement between you and us regarding your participation in the Program, your entitlement to collect and use Miles and your entitlement to any other benefits of the Program, and supercede all previous versions.*
> 
> *And here's the bit about more than one card and what they can do if they think you're working the system .. *
> 
> *You may request additional AIR MILES Cards for other members of your household ("Additional Collectors") for which we may impose a fee in our discretion. You may collect Miles under one Collector Number only. All Miles collected by Additional Collectors for whom you have requested Additional Cards will be recorded under your Collector Number.*
> *If no Miles are recorded in your Accounts for 24 months, you become bankrupt, commit fraud, misrepresent any information, violate any Terms and Conditions, abuse your Program privileges or act in any other way to the detriment of us, our Partners or Suppliers or the Program, we may, without affecting our other rights, disclose such information requested by proper authorities, terminate your enrollment and/or cancel your Miles and Rewards. *
> 
> *We have 2 cards but it's because the first one was technically established as a business account -- the 2nd one makes me nervous if i need to chase down miles, looking over my shoulder for the AM Police to find me  *



I interpret that "you may collect miles under one number only" as not for households but for individuals.  I also interpret it as saying you can have other household members on your account if you wish.


----------



## ottawamom

Many, many, many ways to interpret the rules. Use whichever one makes you comfortable. It's all in the way we rationalize things. Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> I interpret that "you may collect miles under one number only" as not for households but for individuals.  I also interpret it as saying you can have other household members on your account if you wish.


This is how I always interpreted it as well. I wouldn’t have an account for Dh or dd if I thought it wasnt within the rules. Dd is 21 and makes her own purchases with the card, and Dh buys his own things as well. For the larger promos, we maximize our earnings for sure, but we are spending the required amounts three times. If I knew otherwise I wouldn’t bother ... kind of a rule follower that way. I will continue until I’m told otherwise but I think it’s allowed.
However I won’t be calling to ask..  not that much of a rule follower .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, took my car in to get oil changed, winter tires on, etc.  Just got a call that my rear brakes are shot.  $830 later for everything...ugh.  

I guess that money in my savings/vacation fund just found a home sooner than later.  Just another reason I'm glad I have been saving cash miles and dumping that money away.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Thanks everyone!  We'll stick with the one card for now, at least until a big promo comes out where we think we might be able to both make it 

Happy with myself this morning, work is doing a food bank drive today, so I checked my offers, popped into metro, got 5 chunky soup for the food bank and 20 bonus miles for me.  Everyone wins!


----------



## ottawamom

Just read this in the terms and conditions of use which supports the 1 card per individual (not just 1 per household).

"In case of divorce or relationship breakdown, death, emigration from Canada, duplication error, or with our authorization, you may with our prior consent and upon proper proof and payment of such fees as we may in our discretion impose from time to time, merge your Collector Number with the Collector Number of a family member or member of your household."

I don't recall ever having read the terms and conditions of membership so thoroughly before. Good thing to do from time to time as they have been known to change.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, took my car in to get oil changed, winter tires on, etc.  Just got a call that my rear brakes are shot.  $830 later for everything...ugh.
> 
> I guess that money in my savings/vacation fund just found a home sooner than later.  Just another reason I'm glad I have been saving cash miles and dumping that money away.


What a rotten way to start the day. But it’s great that you’re able to cover it with your airmiles savings.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, but at least I have the money! It would be a whole lot more rotten if I just had to stick it on my MC and let it sit there.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Just read this in the terms and conditions of use which supports the 1 card per individual (not just 1 per household).
> 
> "In case of divorce or relationship breakdown, death, emigration from Canada, duplication error, or with our authorization, you may with our prior consent and upon proper proof and payment of such fees as we may in our discretion impose from time to time, merge your Collector Number with the Collector Number of a family member or member of your household."
> 
> I don't recall ever having read the terms and conditions of membership so thoroughly before. Good thing to do from time to time as they have been known to change.



Think of roommates living together in the same household. I don't think it is not reasonable to have two or more accounts using the same address.
However, our family only has one card for various reward programs. DD has the optimum PC card and Longos card. I have the Airmiles card. DH has no interest in earning miles. He prefers cash back credit card reward. I honestly don't think I can handle any of the big bonus offer more than once.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I have been an air miles collector since May 1992 and this is the first year I have achieved Onyx status.  Just received it this past Sunday and I am so excited!!  I would like to thank everyone on this thread, especially "Donald-my hero", for all the work and the sharing of information.  I would never buy something that I do not need just to get the points but learning about the special promotions, like Shop the Block, on this thread helped me get the extra points needed!!  Not sure what extra it will give me but I look forward to finding out!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Few last comments from the resident Duck on the extra card conversation ...*

*YES, we have 2 cards*
*We only use the 2nd one during big promos that won't require any more $$ than we would normally spend*
*I read hubby the line "You can only collect miles under one collector number" his answer "D'UH -- i doubt they'd let you have 2 cards scanned at once" with his tongue firmly in his cheek*
*When i had to chase down some online miles for the 2nd card i ended up chatting with the same rep I've dealt with several times and she recognized my name (i always identify myself during chats on hubby's account -- on his file that i can deal with his info) and how organized i am. She mentioned that i might want to keep the fact that we have 2 accounts quiet when chatting with some of the newer reps who go strictly by the rule book. We then talked about the idiotic cost to combine accounts --.15 per MILE plus $10 service charge!!!! (Her name is Samantha BTW and if you're lucky enough to chat with her you're golden-- she's been with the company for almost 15 years!)*
*I don't see why it's a problem to have 2 cards in the same household for all of the reasons we've mentioned above but just a tad scared they might close my account!! Always been a rule follower and study terms & conditions of everything i do, keep records of things i might need to follow up on and worry FAR TOO MUCH over things that don't matter *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anybody else get as excited for Wednesday to roll around as me?!?! Flyer update day is a highlight of my (what is obviously a very boring) week *

*Links for those not already shared*
*Urban Fresh*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*You have the spend $100 get 100 AM valid all week*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Rexall isn't live yet but i keep hearing a commercial telling about a threshold spend for the weekend-- $40 for 40 AM which isn't terrific in my mind but, maybe there will be a coupon for next week!!*


----------



## buyerbrad

Thought I would post this ONYX inquiry here:

*Reward Item: 1-Day Peak Ticket for Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios or Disney's Animal Kingdom Park - 2 Adults (Ages 10+) & 2 Children (Ages 3-9) to be used on Jan. 1, 2019
Air Miles Quote: 7,150 MILES


Reward Item: 1-Day Peak Ticket for Magic Kingdom Park 2 Adults (Ages 10+) & 2 Children (Ages 3-9) to be used on Jan. 1, 2019
Air Miles Quote: 7,575 MILES


Reward Item: 4-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day 2 Adults (Ages 10+) to be first used Dec. 28, 2019 – NON CANADIAN RESIDENT DISCOUNT TICKETS AS THEY WILL BE USED BY NON-CANADIANS
Air Miles Quote: 11,400 MILES



*


----------



## bababear_50

Ok so a few of us have been "Around The Block" a few times..
what are you hoping is included for the 2018 "Shop The Block" ?
Anyone have any lists they are making?
I'll share mine
online:
Body Shop--need some Christmas stocking stuffers
Chapters/Indigo--need some Paw Patrol figures that don't cost a fortune
Rona or Lowes-need some christmas outdoor stuff.
Bentley-R.F.I.D. womens wallet
In store
Rexall
LCBO
Sobeys/Foodland/Metro

Hugs Mel


----------



## chris1212

Question about my September BMO Airmiles Mastercard offer.  It was to spend at least $20 at 3 participating sponsors to receive 500 bonus air miles.

I shopped at Sobey's, Shell and Rona - which all should count.  But have not received the bonus.  I reviewed the terms and conditions and it doesn't give a time period to receive the miles in.  At what point do I follow up?  Thanks!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's posted.  I received the 750 airmiles for gift cards from Saturday.

No special app offers or Rexall flu email airmiles here.  We did the flu one last year, maybe that's why??


----------



## osully

I’m hoping for some Halloween candy AM promos!


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall is spend $40 get 40 AM Friday to Sunday and Sunday only is a beauty event, spend $60 on beauty items and get 100 AM. I imagine that would stack with the spend $40, so if you need any beauty products it could be a good deal. 

For shop the block I really hope it's offers used not stores shopped at this year. They seem to mix it up a bit


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

chris1212 said:


> Question about my September BMO Airmiles Mastercard offer.  It was to spend at least $20 at 3 participating sponsors to receive 500 bonus air miles.
> 
> I shopped at Sobey's, Shell and Rona - which all should count.  But have not received the bonus.  I reviewed the terms and conditions and it doesn't give a time period to receive the miles in.  At what point do I follow up?  Thanks!



I haven't received mine either...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

buyerbrad said:


> Thought I would post this ONYX inquiry here:
> 
> *Reward Item: 1-Day Peak Ticket for Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios or Disney's Animal Kingdom Park - 2 Adults (Ages 10+) & 2 Children (Ages 3-9) to be used on Jan. 1, 2019
> Air Miles Quote: 7,150 MILES
> 
> 
> Reward Item: 1-Day Peak Ticket for Magic Kingdom Park 2 Adults (Ages 10+) & 2 Children (Ages 3-9) to be used on Jan. 1, 2019
> Air Miles Quote: 7,575 MILES
> 
> 
> Reward Item: 4-Day Ticket with Admission to 1 Park Per Day 2 Adults (Ages 10+) to be first used Dec. 28, 2019 – NON CANADIAN RESIDENT DISCOUNT TICKETS AS THEY WILL BE USED BY NON-CANADIANS
> Air Miles Quote: 11,400 MILES*



YIKES! Those are crazy "prices".  A 4-day is 5,700 miles? Isn't a 5-day 5,100?


----------



## Donald - my hero

chris1212 said:


> Question about my September BMO Airmiles Mastercard offer.  It was to spend at least $20 at 3 participating sponsors to receive 500 bonus air miles.
> 
> I shopped at Sobey's, Shell and Rona - which all should count.  But have not received the bonus.  I reviewed the terms and conditions and it doesn't give a time period to receive the miles in.  At what point do I follow up?  Thanks!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't received mine either...



*Correct, there was no time frame on this offer. We had them post fairly soon after completing the 3 transactions, but I'm not sure if that's because it was also pretty close to the end of our billing cycle. Most people have reported already having them post so i would do an online chat and ask what gives. Be prepared for the answer of "120 days for bonus miles" OR "this was targeted so maybe it's not available to you" Good luck hunting, if you need supporting documentation search this thread only using the term Mastercard -- make it look like this, and then read thru my posts till you find what you can use to fight for those miles!*




Days In the Sun said:


> Sobey's posted.  I received the 750 airmiles for gift cards from Saturday.
> 
> No special app offers or Rexall flu email airmiles here.  We did the flu one last year, maybe that's why??



*Yup, my miles for the gift card are there now as well! The flu shot email bonus, i did it last year as well so that's not why .. could always try signing up again*


----------



## buyerbrad

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> YIKES! Those are crazy "prices".  A 4-day is 5,700 miles? Isn't a 5-day 5,100?



The current 5 day has a must use date of Dec. 31, 2018. It will be interesting to see what the new ticket prices are on Oct. 16 when Disney changes their ticket format. This quote is good for 2 weeks, so it may prove to be a good deal after all.

I asked for the same 1 day ticket prices in March of this year that expired Dec. 31, 2018 and was quoted 6700 and 7100. The current cash price price on the Disney website would be $475, $495 and $810 US for the same offers quoted.


----------



## bababear_50

My 750 Sobeys airmiles for the GC posted but I am still waiting on the Foodland 750 airmiles to post.
I am still waiting on the Mastercard 500 posting,,not looking forward to that chat.
Flu shot --I did last year and this year (sign up online ) and got the airmiles for both years.
The thing is because I have had Shingles twice I can't get the flu shot at Rexall--they refused me when i filled out their questionnaire,,I have to get the shot from my doctors office--hate going there as everytime I do I pick up a cold.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just a note re Cineplex Adult Admit 1 package of 4 ,,I bought a few of them.....anyhow they arrived today and I am happy to say the back says *No Expiry*

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Rexall is spend $40 get 40 AM Friday to Sunday and Sunday only is a beauty event, spend $60 on beauty items and get 100 AM. I imagine that would stack with the spend $40, so if you need any beauty products it could be a good deal.
> 
> For shop the block I really hope it's offers used not stores shopped at this year. They seem to mix it up a bit



Hi Hon
is the spend $40 get 40 in the Rexall flyer?
I ask because it's posted on the airmiles HUB and I wondered if there might be two that I can stack?
Hugs
 Mel

40
Bonus Miles
Spend $40+ on almost anything in-store*

Valid from Oct 12 - 14, 2018

*How to use this offer:*
No coupon required
*Offer valid October 12 to October 14, 2018. Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/PharmaPlus locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Rexall Pharmacy Group Ltd.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> I’m hoping for some Halloween candy AM promos!


hahaha I'm hoping I don't spend $100 on Halloween candy this year!  we have fewer and fewer kids come by each year, which means that us grown-ups have to eat it... LOL


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobey's posted.  I received the 750 airmiles for gift cards from Saturday.
> 
> No special app offers or Rexall flu email airmiles here.  We did the flu one last year, maybe that's why??


I got the offer in an email from Rexall yesterday and the miles posted today ! It doesn’t say you will get miles for it until you click the link in the email. So keep an eye out for the email from Rexall .


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Just a note re Cineplex Adult Admit 1 package of 4 ,,I bought a few of them.....anyhow they arrived today and I am happy to say the back says *No Expiry*
> 
> Hugs Mel


Just an FYI, my granddaughter works for Cineplex and she told me that even if the tickets have expire dates on them they still have to except them.  She said that a manager has to come over to over ride them however they can't refuse them.  I was concerned because I had a dozen that were about to expire.  I buy 30 every Christmas to give out and often end up with extra.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just an FYI, my granddaughter works for Cineplex and she told me that even if the tickets have expire dates on them they still have to except them.  She said that a manager has to come over to over ride them however they can't refuse them.  I was concerned because I had a dozen that were about to expire.  I buy 30 every Christmas to give out and often end up with extra.



This is good to know,
thanks Tinkerone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> is the spend $40 get 40 in the Rexall flyer?
> I ask because it's posted on the airmiles HUB and I wondered if there might be two that I can stack?
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> 40
> Bonus Miles
> Spend $40+ on almost anything in-store*
> 
> Valid from Oct 12 - 14, 2018
> 
> *How to use this offer:*
> No coupon required
> *Offer valid October 12 to October 14, 2018. Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/PharmaPlus locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Rexall Pharmacy Group Ltd.



It is in the flyer, I'm guessing they are the same offer and won't stack.


----------



## chris1212

Donald - my hero said:


> *Correct, there was no time frame on this offer. We had them post fairly soon after completing the 3 transactions, but I'm not sure if that's because it was also pretty close to the end of our billing cycle. Most people have reported already having them post so i would do an online chat and ask what gives. Be prepared for the answer of "120 days for bonus miles" OR "this was targeted so maybe it's not available to you" Good luck hunting, if you need supporting documentation search this thread only using the term Mastercard -- make it look like this, and then read thru my posts till you find what you can use to fight for those miles!*



Thanks for the advice!  I just checked my statement and Shell and Rona purchases were made Sept.29, but didn't post until Oct.1.  Would this cause a problem?  It should still meet the terms of the offer since the transactions were in September, right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

chris1212 said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I just checked my statement and Shell and Rona purchases were made Sept.29, but didn't post until Oct.1.  Would this cause a problem?  It should still meet the terms of the offer since the transactions were in September, right?


*Nope, all of the promos are based on date of transaction NOT posting date to either your credit card statement or your Airmiles account -- darned good thing because our Metro submits in batches and today they finally posted miles from the  end of September *


----------



## dancin Disney style

After about 8 emails back and forth I finally got the missing miles from back in June.  I'm wondering if I've finally fallen into the category of 'you've challenged us too many times and now we want proof' or 'we're tired of you and are now going to give you a hard time'.  They wanted me to fax them my receipts....really????  I took a pic on my phone and emailed it back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> After about 8 emails back and forth I finally got the missing miles from back in June.  I'm wondering if I've finally fallen into the category of 'you've challenged us too many times and now we want proof' or 'we're tired of you and are now going to give you a hard time'.  They wanted me to fax them my receipts....really????  I took a pic on my phone and emailed it back.



l*ast week I saw the best response to that ...*
*Sorry I don't have access to a fax machine here. *
*Oooh,  that's too bad,  where are you? *
*2018 ... I'm in 2018*


----------



## star72232

The Sobeys offer for spend $100/get 100AM for Oct 19th is back up on the Offer Hub.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine is 50 miles for $100, as usual, getting jipped.


----------



## ottawamom

Just a heads up if you load My Offers for Sobeys, they may or may not stay loaded. I just shopped at Sobeys loaded an offer, it didn't show up on my receipt. Came home and checked. It wasn't loaded, I thought I loaded it. Loaded it again, signed out then signed back in. It wasn't loaded. Called Sobeys help line. They have apparently been having this issue with some people, not everyone. They are working on it. Argh! 8 more AM that won't show up in 10 days time.


----------



## osully

The Sobeys app always shows my offers being loaded. I don't have any button telling me to do anything. I'm guessing the app isn't an option for you? That is annoying!


----------



## ottawamom

star72232 said:


> The Sobeys offer for spend $100/get 100AM for Oct 19th is back up on the Offer Hub.



Foodland has the same Spend $100 get 100 AM but it doesn't have UPC code. I wonder if the offer will be in the flyer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Just a heads up if you load My Offers for Sobeys, they may or may not stay loaded. I just shopped at Sobeys loaded an offer, it didn't show up on my receipt. Came home and checked. It wasn't loaded, I thought I loaded it. Loaded it again, signed out then signed back in. It wasn't loaded. Called Sobeys help line. They have apparently been having this issue with some people, not everyone. They are working on it. Argh! 8 more AM that won't show up in 10 days time.



Yes! I had this issue on the weekend.  I had to call and the rep could see that I was "loading" the offers and then watch them become "available" again.  She pushed my miles through no problem.  I would recommend you keep an eye on your receipt and comb through it to make sure you get your miles owed.
She asked me some questions like which province I was in, which store number, etc. I think they were trying to figure out if it was regional, etc.   I told her that it is very rare that I DON'T have issues with the program. She seemed surprised.

Did I mention how much I hate this app?


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> The Sobeys app always shows my offers being loaded. I don't have any button telling me to do anything. I'm guessing the app isn't an option for you? That is annoying!



I might try loading the app. I shouldn't have to though it used to work with the website.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> l*ast week I saw the best response to that ...*
> *Sorry I don't have access to a fax machine here. *
> *Oooh,  that's too bad,  where are you? *
> *2018 ... I'm in 2018*


That’s exactly what went through my mind.   

Our copy machine at work can fax but no one uses that function any more.  Basically the process is the same but you punch a different button and it gets emailed.  Anyway, I would never send something personal on that machine because it stores everything in the memory.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure if the links have been shared for the Rexall flyers or not - too tired to check! They've been updated in the first post as well*

*Rexall Western Flyer*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*

*Reminder for my fellow HBC online shoppers that  Bay Days starts at midnight tonight  and here's a few things to keep in mind!*

*10 X multiplier Oct 12th & 13th*
*Play the Take off shopping contest to get another multiplier that will stack with the 10*
*If you have an HBC card you will get some kind of discount (usually around 15% but could be higher)*
*There's free shipping on Friday only*
*Bay Days Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Ordered a second Rexall giftcard from Ebay. I received it in 9 minutes this time, last one just over 4 hours. 

Shoppers Drug Mart has Indigo giftcards 15% off this week starting Saturday, not sure if it's been posted.

I'm seeing a slower week for airmiles this week for us unless Rexall comes up with a good combination.  I went to go there today, then realized my threshold coupon disappeared, I guess it was good until yesterday?  I have a couple of Metro and Sobeys personal offers but that's it for us other than Shell.  I don't think we need anything from The Bay ATM. 

Husband received new Sobeys offers today but I didn't.  Strange, I believe someone reported this happening to them a couple of weeks ago. My Rexall threshold was downgraded this week as well, 25am wus $25, I've been getting 50am was $25 every week since April/May.  Will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Ordered a second Rexall giftcard from Ebay. I received it in 9 minutes this time, last one just over 4 hours.
> 
> Shoppers Drug Mart has Indigo giftcards 15% off this week starting Saturday, not sure if it's been posted.
> 
> I'm seeing a slower week for airmiles this week for us unless Rexall comes up with a good combination.  I went to go there today, then realized my threshold coupon disappeared, I guess it was good until yesterday?  I have a couple of Metro and Sobeys personal offers but that's it for us other than Shell.  I don't think we need anything from The Bay ATM.
> 
> Husband received new Sobeys offers today but I didn't.  Strange, I believe someone reported this happening to them a couple of weeks ago. My Rexall threshold was downgraded this week as well, 25am wus $25, I've been getting 50am was $25 every week since April/May.  Will see what happens tomorrow.


*And ME?? I finally gave up and deleted my PayPal account and abandoned the idea of getting the danged gift cards! I seriously do NOT need the extra headache invovled with trying to purchase them. Mind telling me how you were able to do it? You have a credit card & bank account linked to your PayPal? Were you able to just buy the dang thing outright thru E-Bay??*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *And ME?? I finally gave up and deleted my PayPal account and abandoned the idea of getting the danged gift cards! I seriously do NOT need the extra headache invovled with trying to purchase them. Mind telling me how you were able to do it? You have a credit card & bank account linked to your PayPal? Were you able to just buy the dang thing outright thru E-Bay??*



I saw your post last week but I set up my PayPal account so long ago that I couldn't provide any current information.  I have one Canadian credit card on Paypal, no bank account.  I use it for companies that I don't know if I can trust them with my credit card, been doing it for years, since 2000 I think lol. I don't remember the set-up being complicated, added a credit card and they sent a 1 cent charge and a reversal to the credit card and it was approved.

When I ordered the Rexall giftcards from ebay I had logged into my Paypal account first (on another tab), then hit the 'buy' button (on the ebay screen), a screen popped up asking to confirm paying from paypal with the last four digits of my credit card.  I confirmed and received the ebay order email followed by a paypal email showing the purchase immediately following.  E-Gift card was to follow which it did.

Sorry you are having difficulties, hopefully someone with more recent experience might be able to add something.  I likely won't order from the second website as I don't know or use them.  Maybe if others post some success stories ... and they take paypal to hide my credit card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I saw your post last week but I set up my PayPal account so long ago that I couldn't provide any current information.  I have one Canadian credit card on Paypal, no bank account.  I use it for companies that I don't know if I can trust them with my credit card, been doing it for years, since 2000 I think lol. I don't remember the set-up being complicated, added a credit card and they sent a 1 cent charge and a reversal to the credit card and it was approved.
> 
> When I ordered the Rexall giftcards from ebay I had logged into my Paypal account first (on another tab), then hit the 'buy' button (on the ebay screen), a screen popped up asking to confirm paying from paypal with the last four digits of my credit card.  I confirmed and received the ebay order email followed by a paypal email showing the purchase immediately following.  E-Gift card was to follow which it did.
> 
> Sorry you are having difficulties, hopefully someone with more recent experience might be able to add something.  I likely won't order from the second website as I don't know or use them.  Maybe if others post some success stories ... and they take paypal to hide my credit card.


*Yup, the PayPal account i just closed has been around for EVER but my credit card had been compromised so i had a new number  and when i tried to update the info this headache inducing and ulcer causing disaster started. It took from Friday night till late Tuesday to get the charge put thru to verify the card and then we discovered they now wanted me to have a bank account linked as well. Nope, not happening!! I went thru the same process you explained but after i confirmed the credit card number a message popped up that PayPal wasn't available.*

*Happy you were able to get it to work, it's a GREAT deal!*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Does the 10x not show up in the normal way int he airmiles shop for the Bay?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Does the 10x not show up in the normal way int he airmiles shop for the Bay?



*Doesn't appear to be but since they've been promoting it for several days and it's now a section on the portal site I'm confident it's gonna work.  Don't forget to also get the multiplier from the contest before you start shopping!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, the PayPal account i just closed has been around for EVER but my credit card had been compromised so i had a new number  and when i tried to update the info this headache inducing and ulcer causing disaster started. It took from Friday night till late Tuesday to get the charge put thru to verify the card and then we discovered they now wanted me to have a bank account linked as well. Nope, not happening!! I went thru the same process you explained but after i confirmed the credit card number a message popped up that PayPal wasn't available.*
> 
> *Happy you were able to get it to work, it's a GREAT deal!*



Sounds like there is a human component of approval on credit cards if it took that long?  I don't understand having to add a bank account, it is suppose to be optional.  I wouldn't add a bank account number either.  

Fortunately, businesses want our money so there is always another deal.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Adding to my list of offers I'm missing, I received no Rexall offers today.  I think I've been targeted, hope it is short-lived. I'll be using my husband's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Does the 10x not show up in the normal way int he airmiles shop for the Bay?


*They've updated the site at some point in the last hour and it looks like this now!*

**

*I'm ready to shop and forgot my password, followed the link in the email and got this stupid message when i tried to use the re-set link *


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just a heads up if you load My Offers for Sobeys, they may or may not stay loaded. I just shopped at Sobeys loaded an offer, it didn't show up on my receipt. Came home and checked. It wasn't loaded, I thought I loaded it. Loaded it again, signed out then signed back in. It wasn't loaded. Called Sobeys help line. They have apparently been having this issue with some people, not everyone. They are working on it. Argh! 8 more AM that won't show up in 10 days time.



Had to call as well.  In my case, each time I load the offers and log out/log back in, only one stays loaded no matter how many I load.  So to load three offers, I had to log in, load, then log out three times.


----------



## AngelDisney

How many fellow Dis’ers here have bought and succcesfully redeemed the eBay Rexall e-gift cards? I wonder whether I should stock up at the discounted price since Rexall is my key Airmiles partner. TIA!


----------



## bababear_50

My 
12 Oct 18 BMO BONUS MILES SHOP 3 PARTNERS GET 500 AM +500
Just posted
YEAH!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

There is a Facebook sign up to earn 25 AM from Habitat For Humanity. 
I hope this link works.... https://www.facebook.com/pg/HabitatCanada/ads/?country=2&ref=page_internal  scroll down and click on the get offer tab.  Then answer a couple of quick questions, put in your name and email address and bingo 25 miles.  It does say to allow 60 days for the miles to post.


----------



## Aladora

AngelDisney said:


> How many fellow Dis’ers here have bought and succcesfully redeemed the eBay Rexall e-gift cards? I wonder whether I should stock up at the discounted price since Rexall is my key Airmiles partner. TIA!



I had no problem last week and bought another one today.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> There is a Facebook sign up to earn 25 AM from Habitat For Humanity.
> I hope this link works.... https://www.facebook.com/pg/HabitatCanada/ads/?country=2&ref=page_internal  scroll down and click on the get offer tab.  Then answer a couple of quick questions, put in your name and email address and bingo 25 miles.  It does say to allow 60 days for the miles to post.


So what do you suppose this means?  

Your info has been sent to Habitat for Humanity Canada.* As a special thank you, you’ll get 25 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with each* *survey returned to Ha*bitat Canada!* *Bonus Offer valid until December 31, 2018. *No li*mit*a*tions on use. Please allow up to 60 days for Miles to be posted*urned* to your Collector Account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Habitat for Humanity Canada. 

I'm having a problem bolding this.  It says no limitaitons on use.  Does that mean we can do it every day?  Five times a day?  Interesting wording.


----------



## osully

Woohoo got a whopping 27AM at Sobeys today LOL.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall spend $40.00 get 40 airmiles is about it for me for airmiles this week.

*I'd like to do a can good stock up in the next couple of weeks. But so far Metro/Sobeys/Foodland have had no half decent
airmiles sales.*

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> So what do you suppose this means?
> 
> Your info has been sent to Habitat for Humanity Canada.* As a special thank you, you’ll get 25 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with each* *survey returned to Ha*bitat Canada!* *Bonus Offer valid until December 31, 2018. *No li*mit*a*tions on use. Please allow up to 60 days for Miles to be posted*urned* to your Collector Account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Habitat for Humanity Canada.
> 
> I'm having a problem bolding this.  It says no limitaitons on use.  Does that mean we can do it every day?  Five times a day?  Interesting wording.


I think that means it’s a public offer


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Woohoo got a whopping 27AM at Sobeys today LOL.



I managed to squeeze 65AM out of Sobeys and 44AM out of Metro. Metro was a good shop though, I got 4 containers of yogurt @2.99ea and got 30AM then another two loaded offers for the same products got me to 44.


----------



## DilEmma

As a donor to Habitat for Humanity I’m not sure how I feel about this. Not good. I don’t like charitable foundations to waste my donation. Perhaps it is a Loyalty One initiative. Hopefully.


----------



## DilEmma

The Great to be Onyx promo from August (shop five over the three day weekend get 50) - has anyone seen those Miles post?
TIA


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't seen them yet on mine, DH or DS accounts


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Had a few AM offers clear through the system and now I have updated my signature!  
Although it's likely that we are going to Hawaii (non-Aulani) before we go to WDW again...   I'll hit y'all up for suggestions on travelling to the Islands in a few years.


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> As a donor to Habitat for Humanity I’m not sure how I feel about this. Not good. I don’t like charitable foundations to waste my donation. Perhaps it is a Loyalty One initiative. Hopefully.


*Yup i agree -- don't send me stupid address labels, teddy bears, pads of paper etc, use my money for what i donated it towards! Not sure about this specific promo as it is -- did you see all the info you're granting them access to?!?!*

*OH and BTW you made the 15,000th post and that deserves a prize of some kind I think!!!!*
* *


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> The Great to be Onyx promo from August (shop five over the three day weekend get 50) - has anyone seen those Miles post?
> TIA


*You know i keep all the fine print of every offer -- I've blocked out the totals you'd get because they were slightly different for each level -- Gold had one & ONYX had another --*

*This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by August 26, 2018. Offer is valid from August 24 to 26 2018. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 3 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles, or 5 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles. Offers cannot be combined. Limit of 1 swipe per Partner location per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on August 26, 2018, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*

*The end date of the promo will be considered August 26th and 90 days from that is November 24th so we have a bit to wait till we chase those down *


----------



## dancin Disney style

DilEmma said:


> As a donor to Habitat for Humanity I’m not sure how I feel about this. Not good. I don’t like charitable foundations to waste my donation. Perhaps it is a Loyalty One initiative. Hopefully.


Most charitable organizations spend the donations on a lot of things that most people would not be in favour of....salaries being the top of the pile.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. Happy to report the spend $50 on cosmetics stacked with the spend $40 in store. Received 140AM for a $50 spend.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Most charitable organizations spend the donations on a lot of things that most people would not be in favour of....salaries being the top of the pile.



Salaries are an unfortunate necessity (unless they can get volunteers to run things). I take exception to all the stupid mailings (several times per year when we donate 1X per year) and the "gifts" (which I don't need or want) that take up space in my drawer.


----------



## bababear_50

I printed that Sobeys spend 100 get 100 airmiles so hopefully there will be no issues with it this coming
Friday 19th.

 And just saying   a "Blue Friday Ontario" would be nice if anyone at airmiles is listening and also we haven't had any "Onyx  Events and Attractions offers lately!!!.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

DilEmma said:


> The Great to be Onyx promo from August (shop five over the three day weekend get 50) - has anyone seen those Miles post?
> TIA



I forgot about this,,,thank-goodness for all of you who keep great filing systems.
Hugs
 Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Salaries are an unfortunate necessity (unless they can get volunteers to run things). I take exception to all the stupid mailings (several times per year when we donate 1X per year) and the "gifts" (which I don't need or want) that take up space in my drawer.



Yeah it's great to say that volunteers will do things but most of the time that falls by the wayside and paid employees have to take over.
For the life of me I can't figure out how GoodWill near me went out of business? Everytime I went there the store was busy and they got lots of donations,,,I think this definitely had to be mismanagement. Right now the three donation boxes close to my home are constantly filled.
I do donate frequently to my local food bank and am planning on a fundraiser for Christmas,,it is a lot of organizing and work though.
My mom used to say we all have to care ,,,,,,,, "there go I but for the grace of God ".
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
A favor please
If you have seen these or spot them during your shopping excursions would you let me know please?
I need a lot of them for a treat I am making for some kids. I am not sure if they are sold in Canada?
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> A favor please
> If you have seen these or spot them during your shopping excursions would you let me know please?
> I need a lot of them for a treat I am making for some kids. I am not sure if they are sold in Canada?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


These are super cute!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Salaries are an unfortunate necessity (unless they can get volunteers to run things). I take exception to all the stupid mailings (several times per year when we donate 1X per year) and the "gifts" (which I don't need or want) that take up space in my drawer.


I know exactly what you mean.  I get mail labels and stationary from an organization I've never even donated to.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I get mail labels and stationary from an organization I've never even donated to.



*I get address labels twice a year from some Jewish organization... uhmm not sure how I got on that mailing list.  Tried to find some way to opt out,  Google was no help,  they included tons of ways for me to donate but nothing on how to ask them to stop.  Eventually found a website with a place to contact them and after I explained they are wasting their money sending their labels to a Christian I now get regular mailings on converting *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*
Well that post went away ... left only the image!
Here's a link that might or might not work

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...&utm_campaign=october15-getyour60amcoupon-PPD*


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I get mail labels and stationary from an organization I've never even donated to.



Charities will share your info when you make a donation. This is the default.  You need to tick the box to indicate you do not want them to share this info.  We donated to the Red Cross earlier this year and neglected to do this on that one donation.  Now we are receiving all sorts of mailings and "gifts" from every possible charity out there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> Charities will share your info when you make a donation. This is the default.  You need to tick the box to indicate you do not want them to share this info.  We donated to the Red Cross earlier this year and neglected to do this on that one donation.  Now we are receiving all sorts of mailings and "gifts" from every possible charity out there.


In my case I don't think they are getting info that way.   I only donate to three places....Cancer Society, Alzheimer's and Sick Kids.  The first I do in cash in the spring when they set up the daffodil table at the grocery store...I drop a couple hundred in the box and don't take a receipt.  The second I do at work...once a year we host the coffee break, again it's in cash and I take no receipt.  Sick Kids my donation is done online but under a team name....so again not my personal info.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Thanks for the RExall coupon - I have a 40pts for $25 load and go, so that's 100pts for $40.  DD has had a miserable cold for a week and chewed through a lot of medicine, time to restock


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just checked the AM site for WDW tickets....I said I would make a decision on oct 15th....right now the adult 5 day tickets are gone.  Does anyone have experience with the child tickets?  If I grab a couple of them would I be unable to add them to MDE for adults without first paying the upgrade cost?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Back from my cruise on the Fantasy....avoided hurricane and got way too much sun in Tortola 

I missed the Sobeys gift card offer week - my favourite and I'm out of cards right now 

Was just reading through the posts from last week - people talking about Sobeys Terry Fox....I will say during the mornings the customer service middle-aged lady is awesome - she is an AM collector herself and will do things like check the system before you buy.  But the problem is the store is always out of stock and removed its gift card centre.  Sobeys Stittsville imho is a disaster for AM - they sometimes don't even bother to load the offers. March Road is good because they have lots of teens working the late hours...I find I can easily convert the Sobeys GCs to Shell GCs there as long as I through in some gum or something.


----------



## hdrolfe

I see Airmiles has the buy 2 get 2 free tickets for Universal. I am considering these now instead of flights... I guess we'll see once I get closer to deciding on dates  I know we are going during March break but with flights so expensive it will probably be Tuesday to Tuesday or Wednesday to Wednesday. The flights have gone up, even the Airmiles have gone up. But if I can save $6-700 USD on tickets, well that's a nice bit of money too. I'll need to start planning the following year's March break trip as soon as we are back so I can get cheaper flights! Or at least the flights I want.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's good to see they are offering the B2G2 free!  I'll have to make a note of this in my vacation planner to watch in the Fall 2019 for our trip in May 2020.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's good to see they are offering the B2G2 free!  I'll have to make a note of this in my vacation planner to watch in the Fall 2019 for our trip in May 2020.



With the big new Harry Potter ride that is opening next year, they may not have to offer any incentive tickets to get people to go.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's very true. At least there is the 3D3P tickets on air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> In my case I don't think they are getting info that way.   I only donate to three places....Cancer Society, Alzheimer's and Sick Kids.  The first I do in cash in the spring when they set up the daffodil table at the grocery store...I drop a couple hundred in the box and don't take a receipt.  The second I do at work...once a year we host the coffee break, again it's in cash and I take no receipt.  Sick Kids my donation is done online but under a team name....so again not my personal info.



Hi Hon
Can you tell me what "host the coffee break" is?
I have to plan something for the United Way for work and am looking for something to do.
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *View attachment 358509
> Well that post went away ... left only the image!
> Here's a link that might or might not work
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...&utm_campaign=october15-getyour60amcoupon-PPD*



Hi Hon
I don't like how this coupon says 
"It cannot be combined with any other airmiles storewide coupon or load N Go offer",,,I don't recall the previous ones saying this?
I could be wrong though.?
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I don't like how this coupon says
> "It cannot be combined with any other airmiles storewide coupon or load N Go offer",,,I don't recall the previous ones saying this?
> I could be wrong though.?
> Hugs
> Mel


*They've said that since the LnG offers launched! No biggie, just show every coupon you have and let the system work it out. For now they're still stacking, only thing it means is that if they don't appear on your receipt you can't very well ask for them to be added. *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *They've said that since the LnG offers launched! No biggie, just show every coupon you have and let the system work it out. For now they're still stacking, only thing it means is that if they don't appear on your receipt you can't very well ask for them to be added. *



Thanks for the info
Hugs Mel


----------



## chris1212

chris1212 said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I just checked my statement and Shell and Rona purchases were made Sept.29, but didn't post until Oct.1.  Would this cause a problem?  It should still meet the terms of the offer since the transactions were in September, right?



Yay!!  My 500 miles posted today without even having to ask!!


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> In my case I don't think they are getting info that way.   I only donate to three places....Cancer Society, Alzheimer's and Sick Kids.  The first I do in cash in the spring when they set up the daffodil table at the grocery store...I drop a couple hundred in the box and don't take a receipt.  The second I do at work...once a year we host the coffee break, again it's in cash and I take no receipt.  Sick Kids my donation is done online but under a team name....so again not my personal info.



Well, that is definitely puzzling (and something I'm not sure I would be comfortable with). Your personal info has definitely been shared somehow to these charities, maybe a business you deal with is affiliated with one or more charities, you never know.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Can you tell me what "host the coffee break" is?
> I have to plan something for the United Way for work and am looking for something to do.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


It’s an Alzheimer’s Society event.  Basically, it’s coffee/tea and snacks that are sold for a donation and all the money goes to the Alzheimer’s Society.  The host covers the costs involved either through getting a sponsor or paying OOP for it.  All the advertising materials are provided from the Society.

If you are arranging something for the next couple of weeks I could connect you with a Poinsettia fundraiser.  If it’s of interest PM me.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> Well, that is definitely puzzling (and something I'm not sure I would be comfortable with). Your personal info has definitely been shared somehow to these charities, maybe a business you deal with is affiliated with one or more charities, you never know.


Everything is public info now so it’s actually very easy to get.  On that front, nothing would really surprise me.


----------



## buyerbrad

I have something today in my account that says:

Air Miles Bonus 30+

I did the ONYX spend at 5 different locations, so I’m wondering if I only got credit for 3?


----------



## Days In the Sun

From offer hub, Rexall's promo for the upcoming weekend:


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> It’s an Alzheimer’s Society event.  Basically, it’s coffee/tea and snacks that are sold for a donation and all the money goes to the Alzheimer’s Society.  The host covers the costs involved either through getting a sponsor or paying OOP for it.  All the advertising materials are provided from the Society.
> 
> If you are arranging something for the next couple of weeks I could connect you with a Poinsettia fundraiser.  If it’s of interest PM me.



Hi Hon
The fundraiser will be held in Jan or Feb,,somehow I always end up putting out a fair amount from my own pocket and this time I am trying not to do that, Thanks for the explanation about the Alzheimer's Society.
I have a few other ideas I am researching.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

buyerbrad said:


> I have something today in my account that says:
> 
> Air Miles Bonus 30+
> 
> I did the ONYX spend at 5 different locations, so I’m wondering if I only got credit for 3?



I haven't seen anything from that offfer in any of the accounts I watch. Anyone else get something for the shop 5 get 55AM (August offer)?


----------



## juniorbugman

Nope I just checked my account and nothing.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> I haven't seen anything from that offfer in any of the accounts I watch. Anyone else get something for the shop 5 get 55AM (August offer)?


My 55 posted today


----------



## mkmommy

buyerbrad said:


> I have something today in my account that says:
> 
> Air Miles Bonus 30+
> 
> I did the ONYX spend at 5 different locations, so I’m wondering if I only got credit for 3?


I only got 30 and I shopped the 5, what is the best way to report missing miles.? ( I have never bothered to track miles before)


----------



## buyerbrad

What were the dates/details of the 5 for 55 miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You know i keep all the fine print of every offer here's the deets about the weekend offer at the end of August-- I've blocked out the totals you'd get because they were slightly different for each level -- Gold had one & ONYX had another -- Neither of our accounts have the miles yet BTW*

*This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by August 26, 2018. Offer is valid from August 24 to 26 2018. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 3 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles, or 5 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles. Offers cannot be combined. Limit of 1 swipe per Partner location per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on August 26, 2018, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*

*The end date of the promo will be considered August 26th and 90 days from that is November 24th so even though some people have them posted already the company line will be wait ...*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I only got 30 and I shopped the 5, what is the best way to report missing miles.? ( I have never bothered to track miles before)


*For something like this where you have only been credited for a portion of what you expected your best best is to try online chat. If you're missing miles for something run-of-the-mill and you're past the 60 days for base, 75 days for bonus from online or 120 days for other bonus you can fill out the form here:*

*Missing Miles Claim*


----------



## osully

I got 55AM and I'm pretty sure we only did 3 shops. I'll take it though. 
Their promos like this are so weird. 

What I'm really excited for is the AirMilesShops 5 transactions 1000AM to post!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The fundraiser will be held in Jan or Feb,,somehow I always end up putting out a fair amount from my own pocket and this time I am trying not to do that, Thanks for the explanation about the Alzheimer's Society.
> I have a few other ideas I am researching.
> Hugs Mel


Could you do a bake sale?   I've run one a few times and just use cake mixes and ready made icing to make cupcakes.....you can buy them for $1 each, they yield 24/box so the return is very good.   You only need a few people to participate to make it worth while.  Low end we made $750 to high end $1300.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> I got 55AM and I'm pretty sure we only did 3 shops. I'll take it though.
> Their promos like this are so weird.
> 
> What I'm really excited for is the AirMilesShops 5 transactions 1000AM to post!!



Somehow I only partly read this, thought you got your 1000 already, checked my account and got mad, then reread what you wrote. I'm ok now  That's what I get for reading on my phone while waiting for the doctor to see my son (and tell me his sore tummy is due to stress because I'm upset my dad's in the hospital with heart problems, now my tummy is upset from the guilt!). Any way! I didn't participate in the 55AM promotion. I am hoping for something good to come up, I've set my sites on Universal tickets, if I can find flight prices I'm happy to pay, save the AM for the tickets, or even one. And maybe a new set of pots and pans for Christmas?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If your reading this and your an Airmiles/Safeway promoter who is responsible for all the airmiles deals we get at Safeway/Sobeys, could you please give us some better deals in the next little while.  Your AM rewards for shopping at these two stores have been very lean all year.  Some of us here are avid collectors and have our eyes on some big ticket items that will make us spend money for valuable AM which in turns gives you more revenue.  Just giving a hint...or sending a message to the universe to hopefully help some of us


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Somehow I only partly read this, thought you got your 1000 already, checked my account and got mad, then reread what you wrote. I'm ok now  That's what I get for reading on my phone while waiting for the doctor to see my son (and tell me his sore tummy is due to stress because I'm upset my dad's in the hospital with heart problems, now my tummy is upset from the guilt!). Any way! I didn't participate in the 55AM promotion. I am hoping for something good to come up, I've set my sites on Universal tickets, if I can find flight prices I'm happy to pay, save the AM for the tickets, or even one. And maybe a new set of pots and pans for Christmas?



Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for your dad. He's in the right part of the country for heart issues.


----------



## bgula

A little off-topic, but does anyone do the Shopper's Voice surveys?  The offers sound great, but they make you accept the terms that you could get mail, emails, etc. from all kinds of different businesses.  Just not sure if I want to put myself thru that hassle.  Is it worth it?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just thought I would post that I received my sample source package in the mail yesterday!  DH was giggling as I kept pulling out random items from the box...rice, dish soap, granola bar, shampoo, cat treats, etc LOL  He was like, "What the heck is this?" I felt like Mary Poppins and my magical bag!


----------



## tinkerone

bgula said:


> A little off-topic, but does anyone do the Shopper's Voice surveys?  The offers sound great, but they make you accept the terms that you could get mail, emails, etc. from all kinds of different businesses.  Just not sure if I want to put myself thru that hassle.  Is it worth it?


That's one I didn't complete, they wanted WAY to much information and it sounded like I was going to be hounded till the end of time.  Not worth the problems it could create IMO.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just thought I would post that I received my sample source package in the mail yesterday!  DH was giggling as I kept pulling out random items from the box...rice, dish soap, granola bar, shampoo, cat treats, etc LOL  He was like, "What the heck is this?" I felt like Mary Poppins and my magical bag!


Love getting a Sample Source package, mine should be here any day......maybe I'll go check the mail box now!  Surprises are good!!


----------



## ottawamom

Eveningsong said:


> My 55 posted today





mkmommy said:


> I only got 30 and I shopped the 5, what is the best way to report missing miles.? ( I have never bothered to track miles before)





Donald - my hero said:


> *You know i keep all the fine print of every offer here's the deets about the weekend offer at the end of August-- I've blocked out the totals you'd get because they were slightly different for each level -- Gold had one & ONYX had another -- Neither of our accounts have the miles yet BTW*
> 
> *This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by August 26, 2018. Offer is valid from August 24 to 26 2018. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 3 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles, or 5 times during the offer period to earn the Bonus Offer of __ Miles. Offers cannot be combined. Limit of 1 swipe per Partner location per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on August 26, 2018, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*
> 
> *The end date of the promo will be considered August 26th and 90 days from that is November 24th so even though some people have them posted already the company line will be wait ...*





osully said:


> I got 55AM and I'm pretty sure we only did 3 shops. I'll take it though.
> Their promos like this are so weird.
> 
> What I'm really excited for is the AirMilesShops 5 transactions 1000AM to post!!



I still haven't seen anything for this offer (I know it's still early days). I am wondering if the "Airmiles earned" had to be base miles and not bonus miles. Almost all of mine were bonus miles. Can someone who received theirs let us know what combination of miles they had used to qualify.


----------



## bababear_50

No Hershey Santa Hat Kisses in Canada
Oh well.
I tried,,,,,







Hi Melanie,

Thank you for contacting Hershey Canada Inc.

As you can imagine, we want to share our products with consumers all over the world.  While we appreciate your interest in our products, unfortunately, our HERSHEY'S KISSES Milk Chocolate Candy (Santa Hat) are manufactured and distributed only in the United States and is not available in Canada at this time. However, we will keep your comments in mind during future planning for the product.

We appreciate your interest in our products.

Have a sweet day!

Nicole
Consumer Representative


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Could you do a bake sale?   I've run one a few times and just use cake mixes and ready made icing to make cupcakes.....you can buy them for $1 each, they yield 24/box so the return is very good.   You only need a few people to participate to make it worth while.  Low end we made $750 to high end $1300.



This would be a great option--I am thinking for Valentine's day maybe. Thanks for the idea.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mkmommy

buyerbrad said:


> I have something today in my account that says:
> 
> Air Miles Bonus 30+
> 
> I did the ONYX spend at 5 different locations, so I’m wondering if I only got credit for 3?


I got 30 and did 5 but then I noticed I got 25 bonus miles fromRexall that I have no idea what it would be for. For those that got the full 55 was it in one transaction.


----------



## ottawamom

The 25AM from Rexall was likely for signing up for the flu shot (if you did). Did your transactions Aug 24-26 post as "Reward Miles" or "Bonus"? The 5 transactions had to be separate and at different sponsors. You could only do the same sponsor 1x/day. So you could do Metro on the 24th, 25th and 26th and Rexall on the 25th and 26th or you could do more sponsors all on the same day


----------



## Debbie

I've done Shoppers Voice in the past, but they are soooooo long and tedious to fill out. At least when you have a physical copy (when I first started) you could see the whole survey and decide whether or not you wanted to do it. Online, they don't have a progress bar. I don't do them anymore. 
For most surveys I use my junk email....and then use unrollme to put all the junk emails together while I unsubscribe each. If I happen to miss the unsubscribe...it's marked as spam.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> No Hershey Santa Hat Kisses in Canada
> Oh well.
> I tried,,,,,



I wish I had seen your post before I came back.  I stopped at two Wal-marts in the States.  Unfortunately my daughter & I left on Thursday and came back yesterday.  I never checked in here while we were away.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My husband received the "Gold Gets You More" e-mail in August.  Instead of getting 45 bonus miles he received 20 bonus miles.  We did a chat tonight (with Bradley) and the other 25 miles were posted.

My account (I had the "Excellent to be Onyx" e-mail) has not received the 55 miles yet.


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked my 5 sponsors and here is what posted for me
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 DERRY & 10TH BONUS MILES +3 (Posted Bonus mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MISSISSAUGA CANADIAN CLUB PREMIUM +4 (Posted Bonus mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WINSTON CHURCHILL STANDARD OFFER +1 (Posted as reward mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WINSTON CHURCH COCA-COLA MIX AND MATCH OFFER +10 (Posted Bonus mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WINSTON CHURCH 3 MILES FOR $5 IN-STORE +3 (Posted Bonus mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DERRY RD WEST 1 AIR MILE EVERY $20 PER WEEK +1 (This was posted as rewards mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MISSISSAUGA BONUS REWARD MILES +225 (posted Bonus mile)
25 Aug 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MISSISSAUGA STANDARD OFFER +2 (posted as reward mile)


And this is what posted for me
15 Oct 18 AIR MILES BONUS BONUS REWARD MILES +30
I think I am missing a few miles for this?
I will contact airmiles tomorrow.


Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> No Hershey Santa Hat Kisses in Canada
> Oh well.
> I tried,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Melanie,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Hershey Canada Inc.
> 
> As you can imagine, we want to share our products with consumers all over the world.  While we appreciate your interest in our products, unfortunately, our HERSHEY'S KISSES Milk Chocolate Candy (Santa Hat) are manufactured and distributed only in the United States and is not available in Canada at this time. However, we will keep your comments in mind during future planning for the product.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in our products.
> 
> Have a sweet day!
> 
> Nicole
> Consumer Representative


I’m headed over for a weekend in late November to go Christmas shopping with friends. Is that too late to get them for you? I’d be happy to pick them up.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I’m headed over for a weekend in late November to go Christmas shopping with friends. Is that too late to get them for you? I’d be happy to pick them up.



Hi Hon
That is very kind of you but I decided to make something else for the kids today. 
I am going to get the green and red kisses and make some "Elf Kisses and Hugs".
Thanks for the kind offer though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked my 5 sponsors and here is what posted for me
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH BONUS MILES +3 (Posted Bonus mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISSISSAUGA CANADIAN CLUB PREMIUM +4 (Posted Bonus mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINSTON CHURCHILL STANDARD OFFER +1 (Posted as reward mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINSTON CHURCH COCA-COLA MIX AND MATCH OFFER +10 (Posted Bonus mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINSTON CHURCH 3 MILES FOR $5 IN-STORE +3 (Posted Bonus mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY RD WEST 1 AIR MILE EVERY $20 PER WEEK +1 (This was posted as rewards mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISSISSAUGA BONUS REWARD MILES +225 (posted Bonus mile)
> 25 Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISSISSAUGA STANDARD OFFER +2 (posted as reward mile)
> 
> 
> And this is what posted for me
> 15 Oct 18 AIR MILES BONUS BONUS REWARD MILES +30
> I think I am missing a few miles for this?
> I will contact airmiles tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



It looks like they only counted the "Reward miles" towards your offer. I think the offer was 3 sponsors get 30AM. The terms and conditions never mentioned anything about Reward miles or Bonus miles it just said miles. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

BLUE FRIDAY!!!
Fri Oct 19th.
Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1286692

Metro flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1287020


Foodland Ontario
BLUE FRIDAY!!
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1286754

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to get the shopping lists ready Ontario!!!*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is me waiting for Mel to catch up to the flyer glancing .....*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is me waiting for Mel to catch up to the flyer glancing .....*
> View attachment 358930




Lol,,,lol,,My eyes are glued to the screen..............................




Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday out west, although a few of the items are different.


----------



## osully

So the mini Coke cans - buy 5 @ 2.49 get 50AM - seems to be the best deal. Not something I buy at home.

I'm hoping they have enough of the Kraft Dinner, Schneiders bacon, Aunt Jemima Syrup, and Doritos left in stock by the time I do my after work groceries on Friday!

They also have the Mars 95pk Halloween box for $9.99 so might as well pick that up as part of my spend $100 get 100AM 

If anyone has been curious about those mug cakes they have as well on Blue Friday - the Betty Crocker ones are really good and come with a little icing packet. I tried the Duncan Hines ones this past weekend and it was not good... (had a coupon).


----------



## osully

In other news, I'm getting frustrated again with the hotel booking portal on AM. My #1 choice hotel is going up in AM again... but I'm using October 2019 dates right now and we plan to go in November.... hope that will make a difference? 

Also some people are theorizing that Star Wars Galaxy's Edge will not open til December 2019 - I think this would be a blessing in a way as it would be SO stressful to be there during opening week or day for me... in my opnion. However we were hoping to get to see it!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Whoo hoo! Road trip Friday . Kind of makes me think its not going to be worth it to chase down the August 24-26 promo miles when I can get so many more shopping this week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Blue Friday in Atlantic as well!  But, not many items that we would typically purchase.  I might have to pass on most of them.


----------



## ottawamom

Just did online chat about the Aug 24-26 promotion. I inquired as to why I hadn't received my bonus yet when other had reported receiving theirs. The 55AM was posted to my account.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Anyone looking at getting the 3 Aunt Jemima syrups?  There's a $1.50 off coupon on TastyRewards.ca.  There's also a .50 cents of Doritos coupon there.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well the Blue Friday out west offers kind of suck for me this time.  There are a couple things I will pick up...and combine with my loaded offers.  It really seems their offers have really gone downhill since they started the Blue Fridays here.  Guess I will make my list and see how many I can scoop up this week.


----------



## pigletto

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well the Blue Friday out west offers kind of suck for me this time.  There are a couple things I will pick up...and combine with my loaded offers.  It really seems their offers have really gone downhill since they started the Blue Fridays here.  Guess I will make my list and see how many I can scoop up this week.


There’s not much I would buy in the Sobey’s flyer either. The things I would buy, the prices are inflated and I could just get them at NoFrills and save the money instead of getting the miles. So no Blue Friday for me this time. But that’s ok because I will do the 20x the PC points at Shoppers Saturday. 
Happy Shopping to everyone and I hope you find some great deals .


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> There’s not much I would buy in the Sobey’s flyer either. The things I would buy, the prices are inflated and I could just get them at NoFrills and save the money instead of getting the miles. So no Blue Friday for me this time. But that’s ok because I will do the 20x the PC points at Shoppers Saturday.
> Happy Shopping to everyone and I hope you find some great deals .


Agreed.  I was looking at the Foodland flyer and I find the prices there inflated as well.  I mean, buy 20 boxes of KD get 75 AM at $1 a box?  I can get a case of 12 for $6 at Food Basic every month or so.  $20 vs $10 (20 boxes) to get 75 AM's, I would be losing money.  Its good for someone who ONLY shops at Foodland but I have to do a bit of driving to get there so more money lost.  That's just one example, nothing there that I would consider a good deal _for me_.


----------



## hdrolfe

Haven't gone through making a list yet, but am hoping bacon and KD are in stock when I go! And Doritos lol. kiddo will be so happy he can get 4 bags! Well I might get one of the flavours he doesn't like for me. I am really hoping I can get 300 or more AM, and 100 of those are from spending $100 so it should be fairly easy? I hope!


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Anyone looking at getting the 3 Aunt Jemima syrups?  There's a $1.50 off coupon on TastyRewards.ca.  There's also a .50 cents of Doritos coupon there.



I still have Aunt Jemima in MyOffers from last week (still valid) for an extra 7AM when I buy 1.


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> Haven't gone through making a list yet, but am hoping bacon and KD are in stock when I go! And Doritos lol. kiddo will be so happy he can get 4 bags! Well I might get one of the flavours he doesn't like for me. I am really hoping I can get 300 or more AM, and 100 of those are from spending $100 so it should be fairly easy? I hope!



Mmm I just imagined making Kraft Dinner and topping it with crumbled bacon and crushed Doritos. Really over the top unhealthy but I want it now!

I have made Kraft Dinner & Bacon topped hot dogs at home btw. Disney World inspired! I think they have these at Casey's Corner.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well the Blue Friday out west offers kind of suck for me this time.  There are a couple things I will pick up...and combine with my loaded offers.  It really seems their offers have really gone downhill since they started the Blue Fridays here.  Guess I will make my list and see how many I can scoop up this week.



Yeah, totally agree. There are a couple things I'll pick up, but this flyer is making me dream of the earlier bonuses. I remember Aunt Jemima products being on for buy 4 get 100 miles (I think? I remember it costing 12$) and bacon was buy 4 get 100. These offers are pretty sad in comparison. I might still put together a little list for 100$ worth of stuff, but really disappointing offers this time.

I'm finding Safeway just doesn't have value very often for us anymore. The prices are high and produce/fresh products are never great. I'm spending my money elsewhere a lot more.


----------



## marchingstar

I love Casey's Corner! Corn Dog nuggets are my favourite bad-for-you treat.

Funny Disney story: last year we stayed club level at a fancy deluxe hotel. Some people were really stuck up and intimidating. That is, until corn dog nuggets were on the menu. It was hilarious to watch these stuck up people pile little appetizer plates high with the treats and wait for the next tray to emerge. So now I like to think of corn dog nuggets as the great equalizer!

Edit: of course, I was trying to respond to you, osully. Baby brain takes over sometimes!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Count us as another "we're not partaking of Blue Friday" there's zero chance that we could come even close to $100 on those offerings and good grief, some of the quantities?? 10 cans of 'maters?!?! 5 bottles of hot sauce?!?*

*Here's the flyers links not already provided by Mel (who seems to stay up past midnight on Tuesday as well  )*
*Early, blurry look at Rexall Ontario , looks like a threshold spend this weekend *
*Rexall Flyer*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Sobey's Western Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## hdrolfe

Whelp, I've made a list, hopefully everything will be in stock. Though I'm not sure what I'll do with 10 cans of tomatoes or 20 boxes of kraft dinner! Or even where to store it all lol. About 415 planned AM, should everything be in stock. I guess I'll have some stuff to send when kiddo needs to contribute to the food drives at school. I am still glad they will have this deal though. Not all the best deals on my grocery list, just stuff we could actually use. Though admittedly I'd normally buy maybe 4 boxes of KD  Provided the expiry dates are good it will last at least.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmm
I am not sure yet but I am thinking of maybe getting
20 cans of Heinz beans or Pasta OR KD(Kraft dinner),,,$1.00 each.....=$20.00 = 75 airmiles
10 cans of Campbell's soup..$1.49=$14.90=50 airmiles
Frozen Healthy Choice entrees $3.49x 4=$13.96=50 airmiles
Bacon $4.99x 4=19.96=50

Hugs Mel
Total spend $68.82

225 airmiles
+
100 bonus airmiles if I up the spend to $100.00
 +
30     Targeted offer if I spend 110.00 
--------
355 total airmiles


----------



## CanadianKrista

Are these deals sort of once per offer, or can you do more?  I eat the healthy choice for lunch all the time, can I do that offer more than once, or just once?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmm
> I am not sure yet but I am thinking of maybe getting
> 20 cans of Heinz beans or Pasta OR KD(Kraft dinner),,,$1.00 each.....=$20.00 = 75 airmiles
> 10 cans of Campbell's soup..$1.49=$14.90=50 airmiles
> Frozen Healthy Choice entrees $3.49x 4=$13.96=50 airmiles
> Bacon $4.99x 4=19.96=50
> 
> Hugs Mel



I love how your last two items cancel each other out on the healthy scale (if only it actually worked that way )


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Are these deals sort of once per offer, or can you do more?  I eat the healthy choice for lunch all the time, can I do that offer more than once, or just once?



Yes, using Mel's bacon example if you were to purchase 8 packages of bacon you would earn 2x50 or 100AM. Occasionally the store will put a limit on things but if they haven't shop away.


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanadianKrista said:


> Are these deals sort of once per offer, or can you do more?  I eat the healthy choice for lunch all the time, can I do that offer more than once, or just once?



You can do them more than once.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well, I made a list and will shop at Sobeys.  We eat these and the prices aren't bad for bacon, beans, raisin bread, kellogg's cereal, aylmer canned tomatoes (I use these to make spaghetti sauce and always try to keep a dozen cans on hand) and a couple of  speciality stonemill breads.  I can use more sandwich ziploc bags and I am debating on the Purex.  It's the only brand we purchase and if I'm going to get air miles on it...  Those would come to $99.39 I believe.  I'll throw something small in to get the 100 for spending $100 which will give me 370 miles (265 miles plus 100 for spending $100 and 5 base miles = 370 miles).

The kids keep asking for the "cake in a mug" and I keep saying no.  Maybe I'll get one each of those as well as a treat.   4 bags of Doritos are not something I normally purchase (in that quantity!) but I might get those and hide them away.  When we make tacos, everyone likes to crunch up Doritos to include in their taco.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Those mug cakes -> are they 1 per person in a box?  Is $2.99 a good price?  That seems like a lot for one mug cake.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had to chat Air Miles this evening to chase down my 3 bonus miles (x 13 fill-ups) for 25L+ of gas.  Only once out of 14 fill-ups did I receive the bonus miles.  Plus 1 missing gas base mile.

I'm happy to report I received them.  40 air miles total.

Now tomorrow I will have to do the same for the fill-ups on my husband's card.


----------



## ottawamom

Knock on wood, the Air Miles reps seem to be very understanding these past few days. Maybe they have a new crop of people working.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> This would be a great option--I am thinking for Valentine's day maybe. Thanks for the idea.
> Hugs Mel


Valentine’s Day is a good one. Depending on who your customers will be can change things.  If it’s child based then cookies, cupcakes and candy kabobs do well. If it’s more adult based you can do banana breads or pies....whole things that will go home.  See if you can get some takeout containers donated, maybe the grocery store, people will buy more if they can load a container. 


BTW, how many of those Santa kisses do you think you need?  I might be in the US this weekend...not sure though.


----------



## mkmommy

ottawamom said:


> It looks like they only counted the "Reward miles" towards your offer. I think the offer was 3 sponsors get 30AM. The terms and conditions never mentioned anything about Reward miles or Bonus miles it just said miles. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


I did a chat and that it what they told me.  I did get the additional miles but was told I should only get the 30


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Valentine’s Day is a good one. Depending on who your customers will be can change things.  If it’s child based then cookies, cupcakes and candy kabobs do well. If it’s more adult based you can do banana breads or pies....whole things that will go home.  See if you can get some takeout containers donated, maybe the grocery store, people will buy more if they can load a container.
> 
> 
> BTW, how many of those Santa kisses do you think you need?  I might be in the US this weekend...not sure though.



Hi Hon
The Valentines fundraiser would be kid based and your ideas are great! Thanks.

I would need to make 32 mini glass jars full of them.....probably 6 bags,,if you do go and are able to get them,, I can perhaps meet up with you
as I don't think we live that far from each other ?
Here is a picture of what I was thinking
I am thinking maybe 5 jars per bag???
My jars are a bit smaller than the ones in the picture,,kind of baby food jar size.
Thanks for offering and no stress/problem if you don't go or can't get them.
My back up plan is to use green/red ones and do Elf kisses.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Those mug cakes -> are they 1 per person in a box?  Is $2.99 a good price?  That seems like a lot for one mug cake.



3 in a box! And 3 packets of icing!


----------



## kuhltiffany

Darn, I was hoping for another good granola bar bonus.  Ever since I became a Beaver Leader, I go through lots every event!

Not sure if I can find $100 of stuff...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> 3 in a box! And 3 packets of icing!



And they are like 300+ calories per mug! We've had them before and it is a very small portion once baked.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


>



OMG, these are so ca-ute!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys Ontario Blue Friday question: 

Do the threshold My Offers, say 30am wus $110 work with the 100am wus $100 weekend Autumn Hub/flyer coupon??  Just wondering if anyone knows from the last few weeks or in the past? I believe they do but honestly can't recall for sure.

My current plan is to aim for $110 depending on product varieties included which will hopefully earn 445am.

StoneMill, Uncle Ben's and Classico I buy anyway.  Campbell's soup if it includes the low fat versions that don't usually get discounted, Aylmer/Heinz likely 1 promo worth, Coke minis I don't need but I'm sure they will be gone over Christmas.  KD isn't on the list but if it includes the specialty ones I may get one batch.

I'm sure my husband will be glad to see more "stock" in the house , I think the last time he was in a grocery store was the pickle promo last year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Question on airmiles shops if anyone knows.  I'm about to try to buy some concert tickets in an hour - I've loaded ticketmaster via airmiles shops, but usually when tickets are first going on sale I'm reloading the page to get the start of the on sale - will I lose my airmiles shop connection by reloading the page?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Also, I really started collecting miles at the end of Sep - this morning my "miles in the last 31 days" is over 1000!  Gold here I come!  (almost 300 of that is from our roof, which obviously I won't be repeating, but I'm still pretty happy with my progress!)


----------



## westcoastminnie

Vancouver Islanders: Thrifty Foods is participating in Blue Friday! I think this might be the first time ever? The AM from Thrifty’s these last few months have been dismal so things are looking up!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Never mind on my ticketmaster question.  Read the fine print for that shop, you don't get points for pre-sale/newly on-sale tickets anyway.


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> 3 in a box! And 3 packets of icing!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And they are like 300+ calories per mug! We've had them before and it is a very small portion once baked.



That's great, thank you!  I'll just get one set then (3 boxes).


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Is $2.99 a good price


westcoastminnie said:


> Vancouver Islanders: Thrifty Foods is participating in Blue Friday! I think this might be the first time ever? The AM from Thrifty’s these last few months have been dismal so things are looking up!



Makes me start to think if Farm Boy will go Air Miles here in Ontario


----------



## marchingstar

not air miles related, but I have to share with people who’ll get it: we just booked our first trip to Disney as a family of 3! 

There’s a small chance we’ll have to move our trip to the spring (just finalizing some details), but right now our plan is to see the mouse this december. i can’t wait to see LO see the castle for the first time!


----------



## ottawamom

December at Disney is such a magical time. I hope you get to go In December. It's my favourite time to visit.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I had to chat Air Miles this evening to chase down my 3 bonus miles (x 13 fill-ups) for 25L+ of gas.  Only once out of 14 fill-ups did I receive the bonus miles.  Plus 1 missing gas base mile.
> 
> I'm happy to report I received them.  40 air miles total.
> 
> Now tomorrow I will have to do the same for the fill-ups on my husband's card.



Chatted with Ubah this afternoon and received 46 missing miles on my husband's card.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I must say, Shell has been posting my miles very quickly. We've been doing the 3x miles on 25+L and getting the 10 bonus miles miles.


----------



## tinkerone

You all are NOT going to believe this!  

18 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BACK-TO-SCHOOL +1,000 


I just had a conversation with AM's about my missing 3 shops and he gave me the B2S shop miles now.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I must say, Shell has been posting my miles very quickly. We've been doing the 3x miles on 25+L and getting the 10 bonus miles miles.



I had an e-mail offer for 10 bonus miles on every fill-up 25+L between Sept 4 - Oct 1.  None of the bonus 10 show on my receipts nor posted fast.  I did finally get 5x10 mid-way through September.  I'm still waiting for the others to post.



tinkerone said:


> You all are NOT going to believe this!
> 
> 18 Oct 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK-TO-SCHOOL +1,000
> 
> 
> I just had a conversation with AM's about my missing 3 shops and he gave me the B2S shop miles now.



That's awesome!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The Valentines fundraiser would be kid based and your ideas are great! Thanks.
> 
> I would need to make 32 mini glass jars full of them.....probably 6 bags,,if you do go and are able to get them,, I can perhaps meet up with you
> as I don't think we live that far from each other ?
> Here is a picture of what I was thinking
> I am thinking maybe 5 jars per bag???
> My jars are a bit smaller than the ones in the picture,,kind of baby food jar size.
> Thanks for offering and no stress/problem if you don't go or can't get them.
> My back up plan is to use green/red ones and do Elf kisses.
> Hugs
> Mel


If you end up doing a bake sale get in touch with me if you need any more suggestions.

Those little jars are sooooo cute  I would even do those with the silver wrapped kisses. No matter what you put in the jar it's going to look great. Yes, I think we are close to each other...I'm Oakville.  I'm currently texting with DH to decide on weekend plans....not sure if we are going north to visit friends or heading south to the US.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> If you end up doing a bake sale get in touch with me if you need any more suggestions.
> 
> Those little jars are sooooo cute  I would even do those with the silver wrapped kisses. No matter what you put in the jar it's going to look great. Yes, I think we are close to each other...I'm Oakville.  I'm currently texting with DH to decide on weekend plans....not sure if we are going north to visit friends or heading south to the US.



Hi Hon
I talked it over with a teacher friend and in keeping with the theme "Winter Holidays" and not "Christmas",,schools seems to be doing this,,so I am going to do some warm winter hugs and kisses using the silver ones,,,or "Grinch ones with green candy.
Thanks for the offer though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

OT - has anyone seen the Mrs Hinch craze? This lady from the UK who has gained a million followers in the past few months for... posting videos of herself CLEANING. Lol I can’t stop laughing that this is a trend. But it is a nice wholesome trend haha.


----------



## kristabelle13

It looks like AM has switched to the Canadian DL tix...I swear yesterday it was the normal tix. A bit of a bummer, but also great to see a drop in miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> It looks like AM has switched to the Canadian DL tix...I swear yesterday it was the normal tix. A bit of a bummer, but also great to see a drop in miles.



Oh such great news, I'm hoping for Disney World Canadian ones for next year.  

Might you happen to know how much the DL ones came down?


----------



## ottawamom

Spreadsheet prepared. Airmiles and Cash spent totaled. All set for Blue Friday tomorrow. I am going to shop at both Sobeys and Foodland so the spreadsheet was necessary to keep everything straight and maximize my shop. Want to spend just over $100 at each store to get the extra 100AM. I hope to get 860AM with a just over $200 spend (if all goes as I hope).

Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## hdrolfe

Finally got around to cutting up the bear paw boxes with coupons in them. 6 sets of $1 off coupons for bear paw crackers, gummies and "my first bear paws". The crackers are buy 3 get 15 AM tomorrow, $1.67 each, so that's a good deal if I can use a coupon per box ($2.01 for 3 boxes and 15 AM). Hopefully kiddo enjoys them as much as goldfish! List is ready to go. I will probably spend close to $150 because I need actual groceries too lol, but want to maximize AM. Fingers crossed everything is in stock...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just tried to fill out all of my missing miles entries and some of them prompted me to enter the amount and number of miles I was looking for, and some bumped right to the page saying base miles need 60 days and bonus miles need 75 days...even though I counted out 75 days for each entry. Is that a website glitch?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just tried to fill out all of my missing miles entries and some of them prompted me to enter the amount and number of miles I was looking for, and some bumped right to the page saying base miles need 60 days and bonus miles need 75 days...even though I counted out 75 days for each entry. Is that a website glitch?



It happened to me as well for the 60 days, because it wasn't really 60 days it was 2 months. So my August 8 wouldn't let me do it until October 8 even though 60 days was October 7th. It was VERY annoying and feels misleading. I did put all 3 of my missing ones in, got them posted quickly, but it remains to be seen if I will have to fight for the 1000 because of this. The funniest thing is they all got posted as the day before I put them in for (so those Aug 8 posted as Aug 7). Makes no sense to me. 

It will definitely take a 1000 AM bonus to get me to use airmilesshop from now on. Nothing less seems worth the aggravation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And now I can't remember which ones actually worked! I just kept re-doing them all LOL..Gosh, what a mess!  I miss STB and MM promos.


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> Oh such great news, I'm hoping for Disney World Canadian ones for next year.
> 
> Might you happen to know how much the DL ones came down?


I want to say they started at 3950-ish for 3 days...and then maybe 4250 for 5?


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Spreadsheet prepared. Airmiles and Cash spent totaled. All set for Blue Friday tomorrow. I am going to shop at both Sobeys and Foodland so the spreadsheet was necessary to keep everything straight and maximize my shop. Want to spend just over $100 at each store to get the extra 100AM. I hope to get 860AM with a just over $200 spend (if all goes as I hope).
> 
> Happy hunting everyone!


Ok that is pretty darn good. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> You all are NOT going to believe this!
> 
> 18 Oct 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK-TO-SCHOOL +1,000
> 
> 
> I just had a conversation with AM's about my missing 3 shops and he gave me the B2S shop miles now.


This is hopeful for my missing miles!


----------



## bababear_50

I am having a hard time with the prices of a few of products for tomorrow's Blue Friday

Heinz beans are on sale at Giant Tiger for 88 cents a can each. Sobeys 1.00 each

Aylmer tomatoes are on sale at Giant Tiger 99 cents each. Sobeys $1.25 each and Foodland 1.50 each.Now maybe they are offering specialty tomatoes? 1.00 at Fresh-Co.

Kraft 12 pack of KD is 5.97 at No Frills. Sobeys and Foodland $20.00 for 20pkgs.
Kellogg's cereal is 2.97 a box at No frills. Sobeys is 3.99 a pkg.

The Campbells soup is a bit high $1.49 a can at Sobeys ,, and Foodland $1.50 a can,,, I can usually get it for under a 1.00 a can but it will depend on the type they offer. (I usually buy Cream of Broccoli ,Cream of Mushroom,Tomato Rice.

I am still good for
Bacon x4 Even though Giant Tiger has Sugardale bacon for $2.87 a package.
Depending on the types offered Simply Healthy Choice entrees.


I can't go shopping before work tomorrow--I have an early morning meeting,,but I will head over at lunch and have a look.
Happy shopping everyone
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> I want to say they started at 3950-ish for 3 days...and then maybe 4250 for 5?



Thank you, those do sound familiar.  I just wanted to calculate what they might do to DW Canadian tickets ... if they get them.  Looks like we could possibly see a drop of about 10% then (DL discount being larger discounted promo than DW).  All hypothetical.

Sorry the DL drop doesn't help you, were you looking to upgrade to APs? or non-Canadian tickets?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I am having a hard time with the prices of a few of products for tomorrow's Blue Friday
> 
> Heinz beans are on sale at Giant Tiger for 88 cents a can each. Sobeys 1.00 each
> 
> Aylmer tomatoes are on sale at Giant Tiger 99 cents each. Sobeys $1.25 each and Foodland 1.50 each.Now maybe they are offering specialty tomatoes? 1.00 at Fresh-Co.
> 
> Kraft 12 pack of KD is 5.97 at No Frills. Sobeys and Foodland $20.00 for 20pkgs.
> Kellogg's cereal is 2.97 a box at No frills. Sobeys is 3.99 a pkg.
> 
> The Campbells soup is a bit high $1.49 a can at Sobeys ,, and Foodland $1.50 a can,,, I can usually get it for under a 1.00 a can but it will depend on the type they offer. (I usually buy Cream of Broccoli ,Cream of Mushroom,Tomato Rice.



The cream of mushroom was on sale at NF last week, 75 cents, currently at Shoppers for 89 cents. Your other ones that don't get discounted would make sense IMHO.


----------



## Glynis4

I’m just getting back on the Air Miles train after not doing much collecting for the past 6 months. Disappointed in Blue Friday . Nothing I use in the quantities required, and prices seem high. I may pick up the Simply Healthy entrees, and I’ll check with hubby on the pop (is it a decent price? I never buy pop so I have no idea).


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Spreadsheet prepared. Airmiles and Cash spent totaled. All set for Blue Friday tomorrow. I am going to shop at both Sobeys and Foodland so the spreadsheet was necessary to keep everything straight and maximize my shop. Want to spend just over $100 at each store to get the extra 100AM. I hope to get 860AM with a just over $200 spend (if all goes as I hope).
> 
> Happy hunting everyone!



I'm impressed.  I'd love to know what you're buying to get that many air miles.  I figure on getting 370 miles for $100.


----------



## ottawamom

I'll take a picture of my spreadsheet and post it when I get back. It's not much more than what you're getting. I'm just shopping two stores to do it.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I am having a hard time with the prices of a few of products for tomorrow's Blue Friday
> 
> Heinz beans are on sale at Giant Tiger for 88 cents a can each. Sobeys 1.00 each
> 
> Aylmer tomatoes are on sale at Giant Tiger 99 cents each. Sobeys $1.25 each and Foodland 1.50 each.Now maybe they are offering specialty tomatoes? 1.00 at Fresh-Co.
> 
> Kraft 12 pack of KD is 5.97 at No Frills. Sobeys and Foodland $20.00 for 20pkgs.
> Kellogg's cereal is 2.97 a box at No frills. Sobeys is 3.99 a pkg.
> 
> The Campbells soup is a bit high $1.49 a can at Sobeys ,, and Foodland $1.50 a can,,, I can usually get it for under a 1.00 a can but it will depend on the type they offer. (I usually buy Cream of Broccoli ,Cream of Mushroom,Tomato Rice.
> 
> I am still good for
> Bacon x4 Even though Giant Tiger has Sugardale bacon for $2.87 a package.
> Depending on the types offered Simply Healthy Choice entrees.
> 
> 
> I can't go shopping before work tomorrow--I have an early morning meeting,,but I will head over at lunch and have a look.
> Happy shopping everyone
> Hugs Mel


This is the issue in have as well. Looks good at the start but with superrstore price matching and getting my pcpoints it doesnt add up for me. But everyone is different and not all pricmatch
 Im lucky ours matches everyone


----------



## dancin Disney style

Glynis4 said:


> I’m just getting back on the Air Miles train after not doing much collecting for the past 6 months. Disappointed in Blue Friday . Nothing I use in the quantities required, and prices seem high. I may pick up the Simply Healthy entrees, and I’ll check with hubby on the pop (is it a decent price? I never buy pop so I have no idea).


If you like those little cans of pop it is actually a good price.  Regular price is $2.99-3.49.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The Valentines fundraiser would be kid based and your ideas are great! Thanks.
> 
> I would need to make 32 mini glass jars full of them.....probably 6 bags,,if you do go and are able to get them,, I can perhaps meet up with you
> as I don't think we live that far from each other ?
> Here is a picture of what I was thinking
> I am thinking maybe 5 jars per bag???
> My jars are a bit smaller than the ones in the picture,,kind of baby food jar size.
> Thanks for offering and no stress/problem if you don't go or can't get them.
> My back up plan is to use green/red ones and do Elf kisses.
> Hugs
> Mel



These are adorable!! Where do you find the jars and hats?


----------



## rella's fan

Is there a big promotion that usually starts soon?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Shopped my first Blue Friday this morning.  Got some stuff we use anyway, and some treats (mug cakes!), ended up with 405 miles for $111 spend.  I did have some offers loaded from the Sobeys website that didn't seem to show up - do those usually show on your receipt?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  NEver mind.  I think I fell prey to the issue others had reported.  I went back to the site, and the offers I expected to get were still in my "available" tab, not loaded.   13 miles lost.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

rella's fan said:


> Is there a big promotion that usually starts soon?



Shop The Block usually starts mid November and runs to mid December. And there is also an airmilesshops multiplier event that runs along side it.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did Blue Friday this morning - very selectively at Terry Fox.  As usual the store was unprepared, many missing AM tags on the shelves.  The cashier gave me attitude about buying so much Vitamin Water.  Spent $130 got about 320AM so just ok.  But I had a spend $130 threshold that didn't go through which I had loaded, but go back into MyOffers and there it is available to load.  I'm not on the app but the website.  I double checked before I went so boo-ums on Sobeys

For others in Ottawa - lots in stock because not much are actually good price deals.  The Cereal offerings are slim.  I focused on the coffee pods and Vitamin water


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> But I had a spend $130 threshold that didn't go through which I had loaded, but go back into MyOffers and there it is available to load.  I'm not on the app but the website.  I double checked before I went so boo-ums on Sobeys.



Just call the My Offers help line and they will push those through for you. It's a known issue they are having with the app/website.


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you, those do sound familiar.  I just wanted to calculate what they might do to DW Canadian tickets ... if they get them.  Looks like we could possibly see a drop of about 10% then (DL discount being larger discounted promo than DW).  All hypothetical.
> 
> Sorry the DL drop doesn't help you, were you looking to upgrade to APs? or non-Canadian tickets?


Yeah, am trying to plan a trip at Xmas and scoop an AP to attend D23 in August...but I think I figured it out...if I buy 3 tickets - I can give the other 2 to my family and in turn, the money they would have spent can be towards the AP - it's actually technically better at least for my out of pocket costs...and I can "give them a deal" on the passes they would have bought - say $200 instead of $280.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I had a spend $130 threshold that didn't go through which I had loaded, but go back into MyOffers and there it is available to load. I'm not on the app but the website. I double checked before I went so boo-ums on Sobeys



It has NEVER stacked for me on Blue Fridays.  I almost always have a spend 70 get 25 AM...and that never stacks along with the spend 100 get 100 AM.  I never even gave it a second thought that maybe it should.  I just assumed that only the better AM offer would be used.


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I did Blue Friday this morning - very selectively at Terry Fox.  As usual the store was unprepared, many missing AM tags on the shelves.  The cashier gave me attitude about buying so much Vitamin Water.  Spent $130 got about 320AM so just ok.  But I had a spend $130 threshold that didn't go through which I had loaded, but go back into MyOffers and there it is available to load.  I'm not on the app but the website.  I double checked before I went so boo-ums on Sobeys
> 
> For others in Ottawa - lots in stock because not much are actually good price deals.  The Cereal offerings are slim.  I focused on the coffee pods and Vitamin water



Mine stacked. Call them and they should add it for you. Just back from my shop. Foodland and Sobeys Total 860AM spent $230. Used GC to pay for it all so if you add their value in (860+230) 1090AM return. Edit to add 30AM for loaded threshold spend and 11AM for shopping. Total 1131AM return on cash spent. (my weird method of rationalizing things)

As promised here's what I bought.

First time shopping using a spreadsheet. I think I will do it again. I was easily able to identify the items I couldn't get at Foodland so I picked them up at Sobeys.

To the person I was talking with in the Doritos/Pop aisle (at Sobeys Barrhaven around 10:00am). Are you here on Disboards? (just in case, because you never know)


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I  have my color-coded list ready to go, I just have to wait until Early Friday school lets out and then I can go with the kid (which she will hate, and I will hate, but DH flat out refused to come with me this morning, LOL)  

He "helped" get the Airmiles this week by stopping at the Safeway liquor and taking advantage of their Spend $150/Get 150 AM special yesterday... hahaha  

Today is a good day to stock up on dishwasher/Tide pods ... the stuff doesn't really have a shelf life, it's almost always the same price, and it has a 100 AM per 2 bonus on it!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Mine stacked. Call them and they should add it for you. Just back from my shop. Foodland and Sobeys Total 860AM spent $230. Used GC to pay for it all so if you add their value in (860+230) 1090AM return. Edit to add 30AM for loaded threshold spend and 11AM for shopping. Total 1131AM return on cash spent. (my weird method of rationalizing things)
> 
> As promised here's what I bought.
> View attachment 359345
> First time shopping using a spreadsheet. I think I will do it again. I was easily able to identify the items I couldn't get at Foodland so I picked them up at Sobeys.
> 
> To the person I was talking with in the Doritos/Pop aisle (at Sobeys Barrhaven around 10:00am). Are you here on Disboards? (just in case, because you never know)



That's fantastic!


----------



## Disney Addicted

On my card I spent $102.41 pre-tax and earned 371 miles:
20 cans heinz beans, 10 cans aylmer tomates, 3 boxes mugcakes, 2 boxes of sandwich ziploc bags, 5 boxes cereal, 4 packages of bacon, 1 johnsville sausage (6 through APP), 2 packages raisin bread, plus 1 clover leaf chicken/cracker thing.  No air miles on that.  I should have gotten 4 through the APP but it turns out I had to purchase 2, not 1.

On my husband's card I spent $109.05 and earned 150 miles.  Mostly purchasing other groceries we needed.  The only Blue Friday things I put on his card were the spend $100 get 100 and 4 bags Doritos for 40 miles and 2 Purex for 5 miles.

When these post and the 1,000 back-to-school bonus miles post I'll have over 20,000 on my card and 9,000 on my husband's card!

Ohh, and I ran into another DIS'er in the Whitby Sobeys.  That was very cool!


----------



## kerreyn

Back from my Blue Friday haul.  I did two orders, for a total of $243.44 (excl. tax) spent and 802 air miles earned.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK -- don't have the energy to find the person who was talking about the online promo because, once again, I'm sick as a dog on Blue Friday (just how sick do dogs get to have a sad saying about THAT??) That's not a real problem though, because i agree with those of you who are struggling with the cost of some of those items -- simply TOO $$$*

*The miles have started posting for the whatever-it-was-called online promo Aug/Sept midway thru my amazing chat with Irene (being serious here, she's an active collector herself and knows the programme). That's unfortunate for me because she was willing to post the miles I'm missing on the one account for one single transaction to get the 5 completed but the memo she got was a tad testy  *
*The date we can contact them for the missing miles is officially, next Thursday, October 25th. I feel pretty smug since the date i figured out, based on other promos is Oct 26th! *

*AWW crap -- the main card only got 300 miles as well -- gonna see if i get results from a chat on THAT account *


***ETA Michael was able to add the extra 700 to that account immediately because there are clearly 5 transactions on the account ranging from August 7th (first day) up to the 11th hour (i had to make up for a mix up with Groupon over an undelivered order on their part!). For the other account I need to wait because some transactions didn't post *


----------



## tinkerone

So, it looks like the back 2 school miles posted.  I just got 300 more, which would be the three shops that showed on my account.  Looks like I'm ahead 300 AM's because they already gave me the 1000 yesterday.
If your waiting for your B2S AM's check your account now.  Should be there.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It has NEVER stacked for me on Blue Fridays.  I almost always have a spend 70 get 25 AM...and that never stacks along with the spend 100 get 100 AM.  I never even gave it a second thought that maybe it should.  I just assumed that only the better AM offer would be used.


I have never had a spend threshold coupon stack with a loaded threshold coupon at Safeway.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK -- don't have the energy to find the person who was talking about the online promo because, once again, I'm sick as a dog on Blue Friday (just how sick do dogs get to have a sad saying about THAT??) That's not a real problem though, because i agree with those of you who are struggling with the cost of some of those items -- simply TOO $$$*
> 
> *The miles have started posting for the whatever-it-was-called online promo Aug/Sept midway thru my amazing chat with Irene (being serious here, she's an active collector herself and knows the programme). That's unfortunate for me because she was willing to post the miles I'm missing on the one account for one single transaction to get the 5 completed but the memo she got was a tad testy  *
> *The date we can contact them for the missing miles is officially, next Thursday, October 25th. I feel pretty smug since the date i figured out, based on other promos is Oct 26th! *
> 
> *AWW crap -- the main card only got 300 miles as well -- gonna see if i get results from a chat on THAT account *
> 
> 
> ***ETA Michael was able to add the extra 700 to that account immediately because there are clearly 5 transactions on the account ranging from August 7th (first day) up to the 11th hour (i had to make up for a mix up with Groupon over an undelivered order on their part!). For the other account I need to wait because some transactions didn't post *


Good to know I wasn’t the only one. My 5 clearly posted at the time but I only got 300 AM today. I thought I was going to have it easy on this one!  I will have to call them.


----------



## accm

cari12 said:


> I have never had a spend threshold coupon stack with a loaded threshold coupon at Safeway.


I'll have to double check when I get home, since my husband did the shopping today, but I'm fairly certain they stacked today.

Don't know exactly how much was spent (I estimate around $150), but got 548 miles! Not as good as some of you guys, but definitely not bad. Will also end up getting the bonus 35 miles for collecting 75 miles!


----------



## Days In the Sun

kristabelle13 said:


> Yeah, am trying to plan a trip at Xmas and scoop an AP to attend D23 in August...but I think I figured it out...if I buy 3 tickets - I can give the other 2 to my family and in turn, the money they would have spent can be towards the AP - it's actually technically better at least for my out of pocket costs...and I can "give them a deal" on the passes they would have bought - say $200 instead of $280.



Glad you made it work for you.  We upgraded at three different times in the last year for WDW APs, the third time I just couldn't get a non-Canadian AM ticket, ended up getting a 7d Cdn AM one, then upgraded so the savings was lost but at least I didn't have to pay all of the AP out of pocket.


----------



## osully

The Back To School posted for me but only 300AM not the 1000AM I should have received! All 5 of my transactions posted the bonus miles too so not sure why they didn’t put me in the 5 transactions / 1000AM group...  Online chat for me!


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles site announcement
Our Merchandise Rewards Catalogue will be unavailable beginning October 23, 11:59 p.m. ET as we undergo a scheduled upgrade. The site will be down for approximately 7 hours.
Maybe some new stuff??

I thought these were cute
Includes a beach towel and a backpack.











Onyx members 796 miles

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Got 0 for the online shopping promo. Very mad about that. Will do a chat but not hopeful. 

Also got 440 for my blue friday shopping. No bear paw crackers or coffee in stock. So I got some extra mug cakes instead. And we have way too much KD in the house now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Blue Friday, three shops $178.25 (ouch, but I have so much rice which is good), 729 am.  All went well, threshold personal offers worked with coupon, all personal offers went through. Actually stuck to 5 products, StoneMill, Campbells (low fat versions), Manwich, Uncle Bens (brown) and KD (mostly veggie Smart), rest was regular groceries.


----------



## marchingstar

it’s been a great air miles day for me!

the airmilesshops bonus posted fine for me (sounds like i’m in the minority. how awful that most people are chasing offers down still!!)

plus last night i was stressing about a busy work day and accepted that i probably wouldn’t get to blue friday shop when my amazing (non-airmiles-collecting) partner said: “it sounds like you have a lot on your plate. why don’t you send your list and LO and i will shop.”   she got everything on my list! spent 110$, earned 391 miles!


----------



## kerreyn

Only 300 air miles posted on our main card, but 1000 posted on the secondary (promo) card.  I did the five shops the main card on August 7, and they all show as posted on August 7. I did the 5 shops on the other card throughout the promo period.  I'm thinking their glitch has something to do with the start date.

I did an online 'chat' with "Sarah" at Air Miles, she said that while it shows that I certainly did earn the 1000 air miles, I would have to chat back next week to get the 700 missing miles, as they don't have the 'code' to do adjustments yet.  I asked her specifically when I could do the chat back, and she told me Wednesday. I also told her that this is the third promotion that I have had to track down air miles that I earned and 'somehow' didn't get properly.  I maaaay have told her that Air Miles needs to get their poop in a group when they have these promos.  I told her that posting some air miles, and not having the ability to fix their own mistakes right away is just wrong. And frustrating. 

Sarah thanked me for my patience and told me to have a great weekend.  $^&&*)^&$


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Got 0 for the online shopping promo. Very mad about that. Will do a chat but not hopeful.
> 
> Also got 440 for my blue friday shopping. No bear paw crackers or coffee in stock. So I got some extra mug cakes instead. And we have way too much KD in the house now.



I got 100 and I was mad as well.  I felt like up 729am Blue Friday, -900am Back to School.  If the livechat rep would have said "We messed up, the system didn't run correctly and we are doing our best to fix it this weekend", I'd be totally ok with that.  Instead I got, submit for missing miles through "Missing Miles" if you don't have them next Friday.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

finally home... overspent but it's all food, we'll eat it.    $312 for 610 AM


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> I got 100 and I was mad as well.  I felt like up 729am Blue Friday, -900am Back to School.  If the livechat rep would have said "We messed up, the system didn't run correctly and we are doing our best to fix it this weekend", I'd be totally ok with that.  Instead I got, submit for missing miles through "Missing Miles" if you don't have them next Friday.



My chat went a little better than that, I can chat again Wednesday and they will have the "code" to fix it. I was also told that it was a technical glitch they are working on. She confirmed she could see all 5 transactions and says it's because 3 I had to do the missing miles to get. The whole things has me upset, it's been a long rough day (with phone calls from school) and now I have 6 boxes of mug cakes calling me to the kitchen. We tried a stuffed crust frozen pizza tonight and it was really good. It did not have airmiles though


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My chat went a little better than that, I can chat again Wednesday and they will have the "code" to fix it. I was also told that it was a technical glitch they are working on. She confirmed she could see all 5 transactions and says it's because 3 I had to do the missing miles to get. The whole things has me upset, it's been a long rough day (with phone calls from school) and now I have 6 boxes of mug cakes calling me to the kitchen. We tried a stuffed crust frozen pizza tonight and it was really good. It did not have airmiles though



Hi Hon
I am glad Chat went ok.
Honest to goodness sometimes I think "Mom" should just be able to say I am taking a time out and PLEASE send me to my bedroom!
Tonight my sons wanted to know if I would take them to McDonalds ////AH I just spent 240.00 on groceries and they want to go to McDonalds?
I must have looked like this cause no one has attempted to come near me in an hour....lol






Hugs to you and have a peaceful weekend rest!

Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Tonight my sons wanted to know if I would take them to McDonalds


But it's Mchappy monopoly time and they want to play.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Got 0 for the online shopping promo. Very mad about that. Will do a chat but not hopeful.
> 
> Also got 440 for my blue friday shopping. No bear paw crackers or coffee in stock. So I got some extra mug cakes instead. And we have way too much KD in the house now.



Sorry, I got the last 3 (Bear paw crackers) on the shelf around 10am.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> But it's Mchappy monopoly time and they want to play.



We love monopoly time. But never win more than a cheeseburger or fries! Still fun to play I guess? 



ottawamom said:


> Sorry, I got the last 3 (Bear paw crackers) on the shelf around 10am.



We did find two boxes hidden at the back of the bottom row which I bought because kiddo loves them, and I had coupons so it was only 67 cents a box. But man I wished there was at least one more box! Oh well. They might last a week. He loves his crackers. 

And I had a brownie mug cake with caramel on it. Mmm mmm. but I burnt my tongue lol.


----------



## bababear_50

montrealdisneylovers said:


> These are adorable!! Where do you find the jars and hats?


Hi Hon
I picked up some mini canning jars at the Dollar Tree store. 
Dollarama has the santa hats,,they are actually decorations..
Hugs Mel


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Thank you Mel. They are really cute


----------



## pigletto

I posted this in the other thread but realized it was in the wrong spot.. we ended up doing Blue Friday afterall.

Dh and I went over the flyer this evening and realized we could get a $100 spend pretty easily and still come out ahead. For example the cat litter was $7.99. I usually get it for $6.99 on sale. So I’m paying $4 more than usual on the four I have to buy. However with the 70 bonus airmlies I was still coming out $3 ahead, plus it qualifies towards the $100 Spend. My protein cereal was on for $3.99 which is a way better price than usual (usually over $5) so I just bought the 5 boxes for the bonus and I’m set for cereal until spring. We bought four bags of Doritos. Did we need them? No. But we would have bought chips or some kind of snacks over the next month when the kids have friends over or for movie night, so I just got the four bags and snacks are pre bought. 

Long story short, Spent about $120, and earned 405 airmiles. Not too bad.


----------



## AngelDisney

My first Blue Friday was pretty satisfying! Spent $102.58 got 420 AM. The 20 boxes of Draft Dinner can be donated to food drive at school. Stuffed my fridge freezer with the extra 12 boxes of Healthy Choice entrees and 4 bags of white shrimps. My threshold bonus is a pathetic 35 AM for spending $140. I am totally fine for skipping that offer! Happy hunting everyone!!


----------



## mernin

Blue Friday was ok for me. Spend $239.74 in two transactions and got 707 AM. My store didn’t have the pasta sauce (it’s expensive but I like it) or any mug cakes other than chocolate (I still got them because my dd always asks for them and I say no). Got Kd & beans and will donate to the food hampers coming up next month for Christmas with school & daycare. It does seem prices have gone up on some o the offers and AM have gone down. Hopefully that trend doesn’t continue.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah I bought a lot of KD because there is only ONE flavor of it that my DD will eat, and of course it's one of the "specialty" flavors, so anytime there's any sale of it, I buy it in crazy quantities.  So admittedly I did spent a portion of my bill towards buying the entire stock of that flavour


----------



## juniorbugman

I spent 103.42 at Foodland for 200 miles and 150 at Sobeys for 315 airmiles.  My Sobeys didn't have the Tide pods buy 2 get 100 miles but I got a rain check for the bonus miles and they didn't have the buy 3 get 15 airmiles for the Bear Paw crackers but they gave me a rain check for them as well.
I helped out a lady ahead of me at the Foodland by telling her about the spend $100 get 100 - she ended up buying 8 coffee crisp bars to get to the 100 but she said she would have a happy husband.  She was at $95 but that included the tax so we had to get her over the 100 before tax and we did.


----------



## ottawamom

I found myself educating a woman in the KD aisle this morning as well. She had KD and beans so I knew she was collecting AM. She was asking a store clerk if a GC would count towards her $100 spend. I told her no. She didn't believe me so I pointed to the terms and conditions on the coupon. She then asked another clerk if she could do more than one batch of KD and more than one batch of beans. I told her no problem but she had to wait for word from the head cashier. Rookies, when will they learn. (just kidding!)


----------



## osully

Not my best Sobeys Blue Friday but not my worst! Got just around 300AM for $113 spent on one of the $150 GCs from a few weeks ago. I ended up doing the Kraft Dinner for $20 and will donate almost all of them to the foodbank. 

Husband and I have decided we need to get back on healthy eating! So we did NOT get bacon or Doritos  

Frank's Red Hot sauce - got one of each flavour they had - will be really good on grilled chicken and eggs! 

Aylmer tomatoes - got 8 cans of the regular diced tomatoes or crushed tomatoes, and grabbed one of the spicy red peper tomatoes and the garlic & olive oil tomatoes too to try out. Will be great for chili and soups all winter! 

Now I just need to buy only healthy food so the MyOffers I get are always things we can still eat. Haha


----------



## osully

I did want to say as well - I only got to Sobeys Terry Fox around 6pm and they had very good stock of almost everything. I was considering getting the Vitaminwater but they didn't have any of the 0 calorie flavours so I passed. That looks like the only thing not well stocked. 

Sorry to hear if other stores were not well prepared!


----------



## kerreyn

So, someone on that air miles Facebook page told me that she was also missing 700 air miles from the Back to School promo, so she sent a Facebook message to Air Miles about it and they gave her the missing air miles. she told me to try it, so I did.

I sent a Facebook message, told them that I was not happy about the missing 700 air miles. They got back to me, asked for my air miles acct number, the receipts and the dates of the 5 qualifying purchases. I told her I didn’t have the receipts on me, but she just needed to check my account to see the purchases. I also gave her the store names, the dates of the purchases, and the before tax amount spent at each store.  It took about an hour, they messaged me back and said that my account had been credited with the missing airmiles! Made my night!


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I did want to say as well - I only got to Sobeys Terry Fox around 6pm and they had very good stock of almost everything. I was considering getting the Vitaminwater but they didn't have any of the 0 calorie flavours so I passed. That looks like the only thing not well stocked.
> 
> Sorry to hear if other stores were not well prepared!



They likely just got cleaned out of it early in the day. When I was shopping I couldn't believe the quantities of things I saw in peoples shopping carts. You'd almost think they were stocking up for the zombie apocalypse (a little halloween humour there).


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> So, someone on that air miles Facebook page told me that she was also missing 700 air miles from the Back to School promo, so she sent a Facebook message to Air Miles about it and they gave her the missing air miles. she told me to try it, so I did.
> 
> I sent a Facebook message, told them that I was not happy about the missing 700 air miles. They got back to me, asked for my air miles acct number, the receipts and the dates of the 5 qualifying purchases. I told her I didn’t have the receipts on me, but she just needed to check my account to see the purchases. I also gave her the store names, the dates of the purchases, and the before tax amount spent at each store.  It took about an hour, they messaged me back and said that my account had been credited with the missing airmiles! Made my night!



I'm really glad this worked for you. But, it bothers me that Airmiles is treating its cardholders so inconsistently. It's really bad PR for them to handle things in this manner. If they have indeed been told not to manually adjust any accounts until after Oct 25 then that is how they should deal with each and every request.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> I'm really glad this worked for you. But, it bothers me that Airmiles is treating its cardholders so inconsistently. It's really bad PR for them to handle things in this manner. If they have indeed been told not to manually adjust any accounts until after Oct 25 then that is how they should deal with each and every request.



I completely agree. If the online chat agents can’t/won’t credit the air miles, the Facebook agents shouldn’t be able to either. I didn’t believe the Facebook user when she said she got the credit until I messaged air miles and got the credit as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Unfortunately I gave up Facebook or I would be trying it too.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I got 1000 on both mine and my wife's card.  Now I did all of my transactions very ate into the promo and didn't do any Amazon in there.  I seem to be lucky to have it right from them on this promo.

Also, wanted to apologize for buying all the Zero Cal Vitamin Water at Terry Fox yesterday - I bought 15 out of the 18 they had


----------



## osully

I did an online chat and was told to wait til next Friday and chat again if the rest of my 1000AM isn't posted by then. They were really helpful and said they actually did the promo too and were missing some haha. I guess they really messed up a lot of people's miles!


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I got 1000 on both mine and my wife's card.  Now I did all of my transactions very ate into the promo and didn't do any Amazon in there.  I seem to be lucky to have it right from them on this promo.
> 
> Also, wanted to apologize for buying all the Zero Cal Vitamin Water at Terry Fox yesterday - I bought 15 out of the 18 they had



Were you also shopping at Sobeys in Barrhaven around 10am?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I wouldn't dream of stepping on your turf on Blue Friday....I stuck to the West End


----------



## bababear_50

I racked up 300 airmiles at Goodyear Tire today BUT I also racked up $1,800.00 bill.
I am all ready for the winter weather now.,,have to keep the little car happy so I can do my airmiling!
Now to "trim" the Christmas budget a bit!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ugh! As much as I love buying gifts for people, the thought of spending lots of money over the next few months is making me itch!


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I wouldn't dream of stepping on your turf on Blue Friday....I stuck to the West End



Not my turf. I travel 17km to get there. But it is a good idea to spread out AM obsession around the city. I know there are a number of Disers who shop at the store and I've never run into one of them. Next Blue Friday we'll have to do a Dis meet up and shop en masse. The store Kanata or Barrhaven won't know what hit them.

I feel like Prince Charming trying to track down Cinderella (rolls reversed of course). Trying to find the mystery shopper I spoke with in Sobeys. I know he's a crazy AM person like us.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ugh! As much as I love buying gifts for people, the thought of spending lots of money over the next few months is making me itch!



I'd gladly spend the money. It's the trying to think of what everyone would like that causes me headaches.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm not looking forward to Christmas shopping this year. Kiddo has decided he's too big for toys, but still expects Santa to be delivering. I have no idea what to get him, he's a little obsessed with Fortnite at this point, which I hate, and I know he's going to be upset with whatever I decide to get him. Just Ugh to the whole thing! I don't even know what to tell his friends to get him for his birthday party this year... what happened to my little boy who was obsessed with star wars lego and dinosaurs? I don't mind getting what he wants, but figuring out what that is will be tricky!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My DD is 10 and wants an iPod touch, which I'm okay with. It's just that it will be $250 plus tax!  And she still likes to play toys too.  We also have a DS who's 22 and he just wants money LOL  Is it time for a vacation yet?


----------



## dancin Disney style

My blue Friday went pretty well too. Spent $115-ish and earned 351.  I had a detailed plan which I tossed out the window shortly after getting to the store. I got 10 boxes or cereal which was not in the plan.  I had $1 off coupons for all of them and we eat cereal every single day so we go through it pretty fast. Very rarely can I find it for less than $2.99 so this was a great deal for me. To top it all off I had the loveliest cashier on the planet!


----------



## bababear_50

Ugh
It just occurred to me that middle son's Birthday is Dec 13,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Oh Boy. Well I know the dentist suggested an electric toothbrush for him (teeth very close),,so I logged onto airmiles and got him one and scored 
15 bonus airmiles. He is super hard to buy for--very talented -- computer analyst and usually buys everything he wants himself.
He does need some new Pj's and slippers . I might just do money and or a few gift cards.
I have messed up and not kept a list of things I have already bought for Christmas,,I'm making stockings (santa sacks) for everyone.
I am going to get everything out tomorrow and make a list or I'll end up over spending.
I hate giving money for Christmas but I know that's what they really want.

Santa sacks







Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I'm not looking forward to Christmas shopping this year. Kiddo has decided he's too big for toys, but still expects Santa to be delivering. I have no idea what to get him, he's a little obsessed with Fortnite at this point, which I hate, and I know he's going to be upset with whatever I decide to get him. Just Ugh to the whole thing! I don't even know what to tell his friends to get him for his birthday party this year... what happened to my little boy who was obsessed with star wars lego and dinosaurs? I don't mind getting what he wants, but figuring out what that is will be tricky!



My son is obsessed with Fortnite. He has a room full of every Lego set imagineable but this year he's been no longer interested in Lego - buying him gifts used to be so easy with Lego!!  He plays Fortnite on the Xbox, and sometimes iPad.  All he wanted for his bday this year was Xbox and iTunes gift cards.  Hot Topic has Fortnite shirts and we got him one also. He wore it to school right away the next day, lol. For his birthday party this year, his friends all got him gift cards - Xbox, iTunes and Best Buy.  I'm sure your son would love gift cards too.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ugh
> It just occurred to me that middle son's Birthday is Dec 13,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Oh Boy. Well I know the dentist suggested an electric toothbrush for him (teeth very close),,so I logged onto airmiles and got him one and scored
> 15 bonus airmiles. He is super hard to buy for--very talented -- computer analyst and usually buys everything he wants himself.
> He does need some new Pj's and slippers . I might just do money and or a few gift cards.
> I have messed up and not kept a list of things I have already bought for Christmas,,I'm making stockings (santa sacks) for everyone.
> I am going to get everything out tomorrow and make a list or I'll end up over spending.
> I hate giving money for Christmas but I know that's what they really want.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I was looking at the toothbrush for kids that's on airmiles sale this week. Apparently you can use the adult sized toothbrush heads on it as well, and it's a lot less than the adult ones. I might get two, one for kid and one for me  I also hate giving money, especially to a child, but it looks like that's going to be it this year! 



Silvermist999 said:


> My son is obsessed with Fortnite. He has a room full of every Lego set imagineable but this year he's been no longer interested in Lego - buying him gifts used to be so easy with Lego!!  He plays Fortnite on the Xbox, and sometimes iPad.  All he wanted for his bday this year was Xbox and iTunes gift cards.  Hot Topic has Fortnite shirts and we got him one also. He wore it to school right away the next day, lol. For his birthday party this year, his friends all got him gift cards - Xbox, iTunes and Best Buy.  I'm sure your son would love gift cards too.



I will have to find this Hot Topic place, or some fortnite shirts. He only plays on Xbox but he wants to be a streamer and thinks I should get him a gaming system so he can do that. Apparently that's his career goal now. His iPad is a hand me down from my mom so it's too old to play the game. He also thinks he should get a newer one, while I don't even have an iPad lol.  I know my sister will give him Xbox money. I imagine that's what he will get for his birthday as well (Dec 9). For a free game, I have spent a lot of money on Fortnite! 

I am thinking we may not go away at March break, I might use up some airmiles to get a nice set of pots and pans, a new toaster oven and anything else that looks like we could use and I wouldn't want to spend money on it. Then save up again and maybe go in August or December. I can't decide. But I figure that just means I should wait to plan  And earn more airmiles lol.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So my status says I have earned over 1000 air miles this year as of today, however I am still blue - Does the colour change not happen right away? I want to see gold!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It took a few days for DH to show Onyx from Gold...


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW....does anyone here drive a silver dodge with two  passholder stickers on the back?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> So my status says I have earned over 1000 air miles this year as of today, however I am still blue - Does the colour change not happen right away? I want to see gold!


*Status is updated on Sundays so if it hasn't happened yet it will happen next weekend! Happy day for you indeed *


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....does anyone here drive a silver dodge with two  passholder stickers on the back?



Red RAV4 with Mickey sticker in the back window.


----------



## bababear_50

lol,,,my car has a mini mickey head in the back window and two Mickey air fresheners hanging from the rear view mirror,,
interesting how we dress up our cars. Oh and her name is "Blue Belle".
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Red RAV4 with Mickey sticker in the back window.





bababear_50 said:


> lol,,,my car has a mini mickey head in the back window and two Mickey air fresheners hanging from the rear view mirror,,
> interesting how we dress up our cars. Oh and her name is "Blue Belle".
> Hugs
> Mel


My SUV also has a Mickey sticker on the back.  

I asked because I parked beside the dodge at Sobeys on Friday. Was wondering if it happened to be someone here.


----------



## Spotthecat

We should make our own secret dis airmiles sticker lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Coupon for Rexall.. not sure if link will work or not sooo here's a screen shot as well . Spend 50 get 50

Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Oct 22nd - 25th http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct22/Oct-22_COUPON-5050-ONMB.pdfhttp://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct22/Oct-22_COUPON-5050-ONMB.pdfhttp://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct22/Oct-22_COUPON-5050-ONMB.pdf*http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct22/Oct-22_COUPON-5050-ONMB.pdf


----------



## osully

Our car isn't allowed to have Disney as it has a Star Trek theme LOL.

On a side note, Dollarama has some really great Mickey and other Disney character air fresheners. I bought one and hung it on the door handle of our guest bathroom. <3


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Deleted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> We should make our own secret dis airmiles sticker lol


*OK! I thought I'm up to this challenge and would see what i could come up with and HOLY FREAKY BATMAN! If you put "Disboards Airmiles" into Google images sooo many of the images that come up are from my posts (Mel you have a fair number as well!!) Side note -- i'm obviously NOT up to this challenge -- it's hard *


----------



## ottawamom

Oh I thought one up I was just having difficulty getting it from Powerpoint into this thread. It was the outline of a Mickey head with the airmiles logo inside (don't know if that's allowed). Or a Mickey head with the words "Happy Hunting" or "Airmiles Hunting" inside. It would be an inside joke for those of us in the know. Maybe someone, on this thread, who is really good with computers, can go ahead and run with it.

Just saw one that also might work. The airmiles status update. You know the one that tells you what your goal is. Large black circle with the word Goal: inside. Below the word Goal we put a Mickey head instead of 6,000. Ideally it combines our goal of collecting AM to get back to the mouse


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Oh I thought one up I was just having difficulty getting it from Powerpoint into this thread. It was the outline of a Mickey head with the airmiles logo inside (don't know if that's allowed). Or a Mickey head with the words "Happy Hunting" or "Airmiles Hunting" inside. It would be an inside joke for those of us in the know. Maybe someone, on this thread, who is really good with computers, can go ahead and run with it.


*I'm waiting for Mel to sign in -- she does AMAZING work with stuff like this!*

*Lime Green Mickey Head (the unofficial colour of the DISboards) with something in the ears ... i dunno, not my forte!*

*OH, side note -- hubby has another "last-minute-trip" to a client in January in Kemptville and I'm trying to convince him to extend it so i can join in him Ottawa for a few days *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm waiting for Mel to sign in -- she does AMAZING work with stuff like this!*
> 
> *Lime Green Mickey Head (the unofficial colour of the DISboards) with something in the ears ... i dunno, not my forte!*
> 
> *OH, side note -- hubby has another "last-minute-trip" to a client in January in Kemptville and I'm trying to convince him to extend it so i can join in him Ottawa for a few days *



Ottawa in January... well I guess if it's not something you're used to it could be fun  I'm usually trying to escape that time of year lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Ottawa in January... well I guess if it's not something you're used to it could be fun  I'm usually trying to escape that time of year lol.


*Yeah, actually been there, done that and NOT thinking I'd enjoy it *

*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Gang
I sent a few of your ideas to Jacqueline as I can seem to get them to post,,maybe she will be able to post them,
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> Ottawa in January... well I guess if it's not something you're used to it could be fun  I'm usually trying to escape that time of year lol.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, actually been there, done that and NOT thinking I'd enjoy it *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



My sister turns 50 next year so I am checking out flights to fly and see her...but that means planning a trip to Ottawa in February!  I'm definitely a Westcoaster so and to us, February is when the flowers start blooming and we have to mow our lawns.

But, the good news is that I have enough AM saved already for the flight!


----------



## bababear_50

My Ottawa story in Jan.
I took a Greyhound bus there and picked up the worst Flu/Cold skating on the Rideau Canal,,and on the way home I had the whole front seat of the bus to myself because no one would sit near me. The Beaver Tails were delicious though!





I am sure Ottawa is beautiful,,, but if I ever go again I am driving my car and going in the summer.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm at home with a sore back and a bit bored.  I am not a DISigner but after reading the posts above, these came into my mind.  I just had to post them.


----------



## hdrolfe

The Beavertails are fabulous!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Gang
> I sent a few of your ideas to Jacqueline as I can seem to get them to post,,maybe she will be able to post them,
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*And the Duck is busy changing the house around for the cold weather that has arrived! Flannel sheets on the bed so I don't wake up with my knees and elbows stiff from curling up tight. Just finished switching over the curtains in the living room from sheers to heavier lined ones that don't rest on the heaters.  Now it's dark and gloomy in here. I'll put the awesome creations that Mel made for us after supper is done. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's what Mel created for us gang! Couple of others on my "real" computer that I'll add soon 
 

****ETA there's a Canadian company that will take any image and turn it into a magnet BTW *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm waiting for Mel to sign in -- she does AMAZING work with stuff like this!*
> 
> *Lime Green Mickey Head (the unofficial colour of the DISboards) with something in the ears ... i dunno, not my forte!*
> 
> *OH, side note -- hubby has another "last-minute-trip" to a client in January in Kemptville and I'm trying to convince him to extend it so i can join in him Ottawa for a few days *





hdrolfe said:


> Ottawa in January... well I guess if it's not something you're used to it could be fun  I'm usually trying to escape that time of year lol.



If you time it right you could hit the January thaw. It usually hits the first weekend of Winterlude. Personally I'd wait until summer (and I live here). Of course I've been known to fly to Winnipeg in winter (call me crazy) but it's a dry cold. Ottawa can be bone chilling damp cold.


----------



## isabellea

My daughters (6 and 9 yo) favourite time of the year to visit Ottawa is winter! lol. They like eating a beavertail on the Rideau canal while skating...  They also loved visiting Toronto early December because of the Christmas market and they like visiting my family in Quebec city in February to attend the Carnaval parade so I guess as long as there a special winter activity, they are all for it! lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Love the logo samples all you talented people have come up with.


----------



## Silvermist999

Speaking of winter activities, there's something new this year in the GTA.  I'm actually pretty excited about going to this over the Xmas break, hope it's as good as it looks.

https://www.aurorawinterfestival.com/toronto/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One more thing that Mel put together for me -- and you KNOW I'm printing this out and sticking it on my monitor! Maybe laminating it and creating some sort of holder for my Presto card ......*
* *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For all you Beavertail lovers, just gonna put out here that there's one on the waterfront in Toronto right at the foot of York, next to a Sobey's Urban Fresh and the Duck might have been a few times *
* *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *For all you Beavertail lovers, just gonna put out here that there's one on the waterfront in Toronto right at the foot of York, next to a Sobey's Urban Fresh and the Duck might have been a few times *
> *View attachment 360372 *


There are a couple at Canada's Wonderland as well.  Ate my beaver tail yesterday when I finally used my onyx wonderland tickets.   I just had the basic sugar and cinnamon version.  None of the funky ones for this girl.  Yummy


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> There are a couple at Canada's Wonderland as well.  Ate my beaver tail yesterday when I finally used my onyx wonderland tickets.   I just had the basic sugar and cinnamon version.  None of the funky ones for this girl.  Yummy


I like that one with a lemon squeezed on it. Sweet and tart. Mmm


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a Beavertails kiosk right outside my office building! ugh.  Although I'm pretty sure it's close up for the winter now.  There is also one at our local outdoor skating oval for the winter.


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> Speaking of winter activities, there's something new this year in the GTA.  I'm actually pretty excited about going to this over the Xmas break, hope it's as good as it looks.
> 
> https://www.aurorawinterfestival.com/toronto/



Is this in addition to the holiday market they have downtown or does this new activity include the market with other new activities. Would love to hear about it when its open as its cheaper to get to than a Christmas markets cruise in Germany.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ottawa in winter has lots of fun activities for people who don't mind the cold.  Me, I hate the cold, and go into hibernation for the winter except when the children drag me outdoors.    I'm not sure why i live in Ottawa....brrrrr...

Blue Friday question - how long do those miles usually take to get posted?  I don't shop at Sobeys often and just started tracking my miles, so I'm just wondering - I want to see those 405 in my account!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Offer Hub:


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> I like that one with a lemon squeezed on it. Sweet and tart. Mmm



That would be their Killaloe Sunrise, delish! My very first job outside of babysitting was working in a Beavertails kiosk on the Rideau canal one winter. I was so happy when they opened a store up here in Victoria, yum!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> Blue Friday question - how long do those miles usually take to get posted? I don't shop at Sobeys often and just started tracking my miles, so I'm just wondering - I want to see those 405 in my account!



Airmiles usually update their points  Thursdays if I remember correctly.  And if the Sobeys/Safeway you shopped at posted their points over the weekend, you should see them sometime Thursday afternoon.  I'm waiting for mine to post as well.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Is this in addition to the holiday market they have downtown or does this new activity include the market with other new activities. Would love to hear about it when its open as its cheaper to get to than a Christmas markets cruise in Germany.



I think you are referring to the Christmas Market at the Distillery District that's been around a number of years now.  http://www.torontochristmasmarket.com/

The Aurora Winter festival I posted about is new this year and held by the waterfront (brrrr!!!) at Ontario Place.


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Ottawa in winter has lots of fun activities for people who don't mind the cold.  Me, I hate the cold, and go into hibernation for the winter except when the children drag me outdoors.    I'm not sure why i live in Ottawa....brrrrr...
> 
> Blue Friday question - how long do those miles usually take to get posted?  I don't shop at Sobeys often and just started tracking my miles, so I'm just wondering - I want to see those 405 in my account!



Mine usually post late Wednesday afternoon. Wednesday/Thursday is the norm.



Silvermist999 said:


> I think you are referring to the Christmas Market at the Distillery District that's been around a number of years now.  http://www.torontochristmasmarket.com/
> 
> The Aurora Winter festival I posted about is new this year and held by the waterfront (brrrr!!!) at Ontario Place.



So there are two different winter markets? I hate driving the 401 in winter (snow squalls) but we might have to make the trip (maybe we'll take the train).


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> So there are two different winter markets? I hate driving the 401 in winter (snow squalls) but we might have to make the trip (maybe we'll take the train).



*The Toronto Christmas Market has been going on for almost a decade now and it's in the Distillery District. If you go during the week (closed on Mondays) or before 5 on Friday it's free and so much less busy. The other one is brand new and looks like it will be great fun for young families as well.  If you're not wanting to drive the train is a great alternative and if you buy your tickets on Tuesday there is a discount. OR if you can see your way clear to take Greyhound it's an extremely reasonable way to travel and there is a direct bus from Ottawa to Toronto and I know from experience that the buses are so much more comfortable than what they used to be.*

*The main reason i responded though? OMG this would be a great place for some of us to meet up!!! There are several of us who live close enough to head into the city for a day, or stay over for a night if the commute is a bit too far (or for the Duck who LOVES to stay overnight somewhere!!) *


----------



## chris1212

Question about the Rexall flu shot email.... I signed up, got the flu shots are in email, but not the 25 air miles.  I think I read on here most have received these miles already?  I contacted air miles chat and they said up to 120 days - does this sound right?


----------



## youngdeb12

chris1212 said:


> Question about the Rexall flu shot email.... I signed up, got the flu shots are in email, but not the 25 air miles.  I think I read on here most have received these miles already?  I contacted air miles chat and they said up to 120 days - does this sound right?



It took awhile for mine to show up, but I did end up getting it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

chris1212 said:


> Question about the Rexall flu shot email.... I signed up, got the flu shots are in email, but not the 25 air miles.  I think I read on here most have received these miles already?  I contacted air miles chat and they said up to 120 days - does this sound right?



We are in the same boat, no one in our household has received the 25 airmiles but have the flu shot emails.  I remember it said to allow 4 weeks, not sure if it was 4 to 6 weeks but I do remember the 4 weeks part.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> We are in the same boat, no one in our household has received the 25 airmiles but have the flu shot emails.  I remember it said to allow 4 weeks, not sure if it was 4 to 6 weeks but I do remember the 4 weeks part.



I got mine, DS got his, DH is still waiting for his. I signed everyone up using individual emails. Go figure.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont

Halloween treats deals see flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1287411

Use cash airmiles Oct 25-28
get 25 airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1287907

Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1287427?page=6


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Really early, blurry glance at the Rexall flyer .. lots of miles to be found!*

*Rexall ON Flyer*


----------



## pigletto

chris1212 said:


> Question about the Rexall flu shot email.... I signed up, got the flu shots are in email, but not the 25 air miles.  I think I read on here most have received these miles already?  I contacted air miles chat and they said up to 120 days - does this sound right?


See that’s just weird. The flu shot points posted the next morning for me. I signed up around 8pm and they were already there when I got up the next day. I wonder why there’s such a discrepancy.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1287411
> 
> Use cash airmiles Oct 25-28
> get 25 airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles
> 
> Foodland Ont.
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1287427?page=6



Noticed that the get 25 airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles states *one per collector account *(promo is at Sobeys and Foodland).  When Metro runs this promo, like in the current flyer ending today, it's one per collector account per day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just have to say...the offers this week at Sobeys/Safeway in the west suck big time.  The only one that is good is the get 25 AM when you redeem 95 cash miles.  There is nothing really catching my eye this week there.  No good sale price ( except for cheese whiz ) on anything.  So probably going to do a Costco stock up of the items my teenage boys seem to deplete so fast and Stupidstore will get my dollars this week.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone received a targeted offer from Air Miles (via e-mail) offering 25 bonus air miles when you purchase any 3 monster energy drinks at Shell?  This is not something I ever intend to purchase.  I'm not impressed.

I find it ironic that Air Miles adds in a "caution" about the product in tiny fine print.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmmmm I could probably get the 100/$100 this upcoming weekend...  considering nothing is really on sale at Safeway LOL  and we still do have to buy Halloween candy...


----------



## marchingstar

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct24/Oct25-COUPON-50150-ROC.pdf

great coupon alert! for some of us, anyways. 

recalls in edmonton, calgary, ottawa, and london. spend 50$/earn 150 miles, tomorrow only.


----------



## ottawamom

I just spent $25 at Rexall thinking that would be it for the week. I'll go in tomorrow and see if I can do a little pre-Christmas shopping (stocking stuffers etc). I really have to remember not to shop at Rexall before Thursday (this has happened to me before)


----------



## CanadianKrista

I think Friday we can get 200AM on a $50 spend with the weekend offer and the Autumn Hub coupon?  Does that seem right?


----------



## osully

Well, I might be doing groceries at Superstore this week. They have some good deals and Sobeys has nothing for me. I bought a box of candy last week and if I return it will mess with my bonus 100AM!


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct24/Oct25-COUPON-50150-ROC.pdf
> 
> great coupon alert! for some of us, anyways.
> 
> recalls in edmonton, calgary, ottawa, and london. spend 50$/earn 150 miles, tomorrow only.



Great for the collectors in those areas, not great for those of us left out.  I saw this earlier today and wasn't impressed.  I shop at Rexall every week and I would be fine with it if they rotated areas with offers, but they don't.  So this morning I decided to let them know I wasn't happy about it and that this week I will be going to Shoppers Drug Mart instead, which I will.  If they want to keep their regular shoppers, they need to be fair.  I usually try to do their receipt surveys each week, almost always give them positive feedback, I will likely add this to future surveys.

I did the same for Sobey's a number of times this year, stated that if their loyalty program is airmiles and they can do Blue Fridays in western Canada, they should be able to have them for the rest.  Not saying it had any impact, but if enough people speak up, I believe it does.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I think Friday we can get 200AM on a $50 spend with the weekend offer and the Autumn Hub coupon?  Does that seem right?



There is no barcode on the Autumn Hub coupon, so if the airmiles app shows a coupon with a barcode, you'll likely be able to stack, otherwise I believe no.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone received a targeted offer from Air Miles (via e-mail) offering 25 bonus air miles when you purchase any 3 monster energy drinks at Shell?  This is not something I ever intend to purchase.  I'm not impressed.
> 
> I find it ironic that Air Miles adds in a "caution" about the product in tiny fine print.



Yes, I got this one on Monday.  Pass lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Great for the collectors in those areas, not great for those of us left out.  I saw this earlier today and wasn't impressed.  I shop at Rexall every week and I would be fine with it if they rotated areas with offers, but they don't.  So this morning I decided to let them know I wasn't happy about it and that this week I will be going to Shoppers Drug Mart instead, which I will.  If they want to keep their regular shoppers, they need to be fair.  I usually try to do their receipt surveys each week, almost always give them positive feedback, I will likely add this to future surveys.
> 
> I did the same for Sobey's a number of times this year, stated that if their loyalty program is airmiles and they can do Blue Fridays in western Canada, they should be able to have them for the rest.  Not saying it had any impact, but if enough people speak up, I believe it does.



I wholeheartedly agree with you. I ripped into them last week about the Facebook issue (Facebook inquiries getting their miles while online chat being told to wait). They are going to have to step up in the fairness department or they are going to upset a lot of people. I understand they can't offer the same promotions right across the country each week but they should make it fair over say a month.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> There is no barcode on the Autumn Hub coupon, so if the airmiles app shows a coupon with a barcode, you'll likely be able to stack, otherwise I believe no.


Ah, so I should do my shopping tomorrow with the 150 coupon.  Unless I want to do some of the mega miles stuff, which starts Friday....so many choices!  It is just weird that the flyer one is 3 days, and the hub 2, so it seems like they are different.  But you're right, no coupon for either.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Great for the collectors in those areas, not great for those of us left out.  I saw this earlier today and wasn't impressed.  I shop at Rexall every week and I would be fine with it if they rotated areas with offers, but they don't.  So this morning I decided to let them know I wasn't happy about it and that this week I will be going to Shoppers Drug Mart instead, which I will.  If they want to keep their regular shoppers, they need to be fair.  I usually try to do their receipt surveys each week, almost always give them positive feedback, I will likely add this to future surveys.
> 
> I did the same for Sobey's a number of times this year, stated that if their loyalty program is airmiles and they can do Blue Fridays in western Canada, they should be able to have them for the rest.  Not saying it had any impact, but if enough people speak up, I believe it does.



I don't disagree with you. I don't know why this offer would be restricted the way it is, because it isn't even by region? It's a really bizarre one! There's so much about the program that's uneven, and I'm sure we've all been frustrated at one point or another.

Last year, mega miles was so stinkin easy in Ontario that some of the great people here were completing offers on behalf of those of us out west who had much less availability. I also don't know that air miles has done a single event in my city. Onyx exclusive bonuses that are offered for 1 mile are *never* in my city, and although I think it's great so many people here got to enjoy a day at Canada's Wonderland, for instance, I'm not holding my breath thinking that a similar offer will be made in my city. But maybe like you I should take some time to share my feelings with the company!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. I ripped into them last week about the Facebook issue (Facebook inquiries getting their miles while online chat being told to wait). They are going to have to step up in the fairness department or they are going to upset a lot of people. I understand they can't offer the same promotions right across the country each week but they should make it fair over say a month.



I actually had about half my order planned in my head this morning before I got to the fineprint lol (I usually shop there on Thursdays).  I'd be happy if they balanced out annually even.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Ah, so I should do my shopping tomorrow with the 150 coupon.  Unless I want to do some of the mega miles stuff, which starts Friday....so many choices!  It is just weird that the flyer one is 3 days, and the hub 2, so it seems like they are different.  But you're right, no coupon for either.



I'd check the app tomorrow when they load next week's offers, that might help.  Also, if you have a personal threshold offer this week, that should combine with your 150 coupon as it's still good tomorrow.  And, if your store is generous, you may be able to get them to take the 50 airmiles wus $50 weekly emailed coupon.  So you could be looking at 200am plus personal offer tomorrow.  My decision would be made lol.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> I'd check the app tomorrow when they load next week's offers, that might help.  Also, if you have a personal threshold offer this week, that should combine with your 150 coupon as it's still good tomorrow.  And, if your store is generous, you may be able to get them to take the 50 airmiles wus $50 weekly emailed coupon.  So you could be looking at 200am plus personal offer tomorrow.  My decision would be made lol.



Oh right, I forgot about the 50AM, and I have a 40AM for $50 spend in my load and go...so 240 tomorrow potentially.  I guess I'm going tomorrow.  Thanks!!


----------



## peanutgirl

Is it true that mega miles is starting on Friday?  Someone mentioned it above.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just a RExall mega airmiles event from their flyer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, the Duck takes time to have an actual lunch for a change instead of nibbling on junk food and things go wild in here! *

*I can't say much else that hasn't already been said over this whole "fairness" issue with Airmiles, their promos and the way they treat their customers -- pitiful way to run a business. I remember my grandfather saying the only thing that came with a guarantee of including the word Fair was 4H (as in the Fall fairs that you would go show off your prize calf you'd spent all year raising before they led it off to slaughter -- i was a morbid little girl )*

*I would LOVE to take advantage of the Rexall offer to make up for yesterday's epic failure: missed Blue Friday due to a gastritis attack so made an appointment to see the NP yesterday, my bus never showed up so i jogged down to the office where nothing was accomplished. Went to Rexall to use the email coupon & my loaded offer to get a ton of things we need that's never on sale but Tuesday is senior's day =20% off & discovered they are renovating which means EVERY.SINGLE.THING. I needed was out of stock. FINE, I'll just take the bus home (that again NEVER SHOWED UP) and go to a different one once hubby gets home with the car. Did that happen? NO, of course not, i ran out of energy before i got home!*

*Happy shopping to those of you that live in the oddly chosen zones!*


----------



## peanutgirl

Oh!  I got excited about mega miles for nothing.  We do not have a rexall around here so sad.


----------



## bababear_50

My update
Back to school Promo
I went to CHAT
I explained I do not have a Facebook account but understood that people who did were having their accounts adjusted.
I requested my 900 airmiles and they added them for me.
I can now switch over my preference which is great.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

peanutgirl said:


> Oh!  I got excited about mega miles for nothing.  We do not have a rexall around here so sad.


*Mega Miles is the spring promo. The next big promo will be  Shop the Block  and it typically starts the 2nd week of November. Hubby says i need to stop rushing time but I've already got the itch to shop!*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall clarification
Ontario
If I spend 
two separate 50.00 transactions between Oct 26-27
I can get a total of 200 airmiles right?


From the HUB
100
Bonus Miles

Spend $50 on almost anything in-store*

Valid from Oct 26 - 27, 2018

*How to use this offer:*
No coupon required
*Offer valid October 26 to October 27, 2018. Valid at participating Rexall and Rexall/PharmaPlus locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. ®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Rexall Pharmacy Group Ltd.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall clarification
> Ontario
> If I spend
> two separate 50.00 transactions between Oct 26-27
> I can get a total of 200 airmiles right?



*Yup, it's actually just an early warning of the threshold spend in the flyer this weekend. There's also a 2 page spread of big bonus items*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> I don't disagree with you. I don't know why this offer would be restricted the way it is, because it isn't even by region? It's a really bizarre one! There's so much about the program that's uneven, and I'm sure we've all been frustrated at one point or another.
> 
> Last year, mega miles was so stinkin easy in Ontario that some of the great people here were completing offers on behalf of those of us out west who had much less availability. I also don't know that air miles has done a single event in my city. Onyx exclusive bonuses that are offered for 1 mile are *never* in my city, and although I think it's great so many people here got to enjoy a day at Canada's Wonderland, for instance, I'm not holding my breath thinking that a similar offer will be made in my city. But maybe like you I should take some time to share my feelings with the company!



My thinking is these are all cities used as test markets, somewhat isolated, somewhat around the same size.  For all I know it's a thank you to those retailers for doing extra work for the corporation, to bring them in a little more business.  Perhaps they are testing the coupon for Black Friday so the more that use it the better for the rest of us.  

I'm sure you are just using Megamiles as an example, but I look at Megamiles differently, it was easy in Ontario because we had more sponsors available to step up....Sobeys and Foodland and Metro and Rexall ... not as many options that year in other provinces.  IMHO, that is different, not one company offering only to some. 

I apologize for adding to your post, should have started one separately, I didn't mean to target you, only the coupon lol.  I'm not even sure of your location, just think of us all as Canadians


----------



## ottawamom

I'm shopping at Rexall tomorrow for my DS. He's 120AM away from making ONYX. I've got his account set to 100% Cash. This shop tomorrow will top up his account for Shop the Block needs. Then I can work on getting some cash in my account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I'm shopping at Rexall tomorrow for my DS. He's 120AM away from making ONYX. I've got his account set to 100% Cash. This shop tomorrow will top up his account for Shop the Block needs. Then I can work on getting some cash in my account.



I'm doing the same this weekend for DS and DD, between the two of them they need less than 1000 by the end of the year.  They both are cash, so two Foodland and two Sobeys $10 shops will get them 100 airmiles closer.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I made a small list for Rexall
I am pretty stocked up right now so maybe only a $50 spend this week.
No groceries this week.
On a positive note my Sobeys blue Friday posted.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Almost let Wednesday slip into Thursday without updating the flyer links & adding the ones Mel hasn't already shared! Can I add how freaky it is that the flyers run till November 1st!?!?!*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
***Side note related to the discussion about equitable offers across the country, it's nice to see everyone gets the candy & cash miles offers!*
*https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-october-25-to-31/all*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-october-25-to-31/all*
*https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-october-25-to-31/all*


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> My thinking is these are all cities used as test markets, somewhat isolated, somewhat around the same size.  For all I know it's a thank you to those retailers for doing extra work for the corporation, to bring them in a little more business.  Perhaps they are testing the coupon for Black Friday so the more that use it the better for the rest of us.
> 
> I'm sure you are just using Megamiles as an example, but I look at Megamiles differently, it was easy in Ontario because we had more sponsors available to step up....Sobeys and Foodland and Metro and Rexall ... not as many options that year in other provinces.  IMHO, that is different, not one company offering only to some.
> 
> I apologize for adding to your post, should have started one separately, I didn't mean to target you, only the coupon lol.  I'm not even sure of your location, just think of us all as Canadians



oh I’m not at all upset  I understand what you mean, and I don’t blame you for being frustrated by the coupon limitations. I just meant to add that our experience as customers isn't really that different when things are unevenly distributed (miles, sponsors, bonuses, etc) regardless of the reason. Not that air miles is responsible for all of it, only that it can sometimes be frustrating to see the differences.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I was just checking to make sure the Rexall gift cards on ebay were back to full price (they are) and noticed the Children's Place gift cards are now $40 for a $50 card.  I just did a significant purchase there for my daughters birthday so I probably don't need anything again soon, but I know there are people here who would be interested!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Buy-50-The-...h=item363d221a4e:g:TrIAAOSwf2pbevpv:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Question for our west-coast hunters -- when do the blossoms typically start blooming? Hubby & I desperately need to get away somewhere between now & when we have enough miles to head to a Sandals resort and he still talks about how gorgeous it was out there when he was involved in a Y2K project. He was looking to see if there are any conferences he can attend (then he can claim his airfare ) and there's one at the end of March.*


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for our west-coast hunters -- when do the blossoms typically start blooming? Hubby & I desperately need to get away somewhere between now & when we have enough miles to head to a Sandals resort and he still talks about how gorgeous it was out there when he was involved in a Y2K project. He was looking to see if there are any conferences he can attend (then he can claim his airfare ) and there's one at the end of March.*


Reporting from Victoria BC. We do our annual "Flower count" at the beginning of March here, but they usually start appearing mid February. My mum was born in Edmonton and each winter my grandparents would come out to Victoria to golf in February. The moved here permanently when my mum was in high school. Did you know that the 'Victoria Gardens in the Canada pavilion in Epcot are from the Buchart Gardens here in Victoria?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Help.. lol I’ve always gotten dream miles and used for stocking stuffers zoo passes, movie passes, Calgary stampede passes etc..

Looks like most of you here use cash rewards?? Am I right? Why? 

How does this help your Disney trips bc gift cards can’t be bought ? Correct 

Help Convince me lol would  I need to use what I already have then change?

Thanks . You guys are the best


----------



## isabellea

TammyLynn33 said:


> Help.. lol I’ve always gotten dream miles and used for stocking stuffers zoo passes, movie passes, Calgary stampede passes etc..
> 
> Looks like most of you here use cash rewards?? Am I right? Why?
> 
> How does this help your Disney trips bc gift cards can’t be bought ? Correct
> 
> Help Convince me lol would  I need to use what I already have then change?
> 
> Thanks . You guys are the best



I would say that the majority of us have Dreams for our primary card and if some of our family members also have cards, those are Cash. That's what I have, Dreams for mine and DH has Cash. Before a big promo like now, most will make sure we have enough cash in our accounts for the offers Spend # cash AM, get #AM since those offers are often part of Shop the Block or Mega Miles events.


----------



## hdrolfe

I use Dream miles but when there is a big promotion I will switch to Cash miles so I can participate in that. I save up for flights, hotels, movie passes, I got a cute suitcase, there is other stuff too, I'm just not sure what I want next


----------



## ottawamom

My card (s) are set exclusively to Dream. I just switched them to Cash yesterday to collect 300AM in Cash for the upcoming November promotion. There is usually one or two offers of spend 95 Cash miles get X AM and it counts as one coupon used. I will switch back to 100% Dream as soon as I have enough Cash to take advantage of these potential offers.

When you switch over you do it today (say) and it will switch at 3am tomorrow. This is important because if you were to shop today those AM would go to Dream. AM earned tomorrow would go to Cash. Similarly, there is the delay when you switch back.

Some people here use the Cash miles to collect Starbucks e-cards and the like. This helps to offset food costs at Disney as your Starbucks card can be used there.

You don't need to wait to use up what you currently have. Think of the two different "Miles" accounts as two bank accounts. You put some into one and then some more into the other.

The only thing I would caution you to do is to make sure you "Lock" your cash account if you are going to do any serious collecting of Cash miles. Anyone with your card can redeem Cash miles at a sponsor if your account is unlocked. If you have data on your cell phone this Lock/unlock can be done on the app at the store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mark us down as another 100% dream miles family except when we need some cash miles for the big promos.  Currently one account has enough for 2 redemptions of 95 miles and the other will have the same after my trip to rexall tomorrow.  Once the Shop the  Block promo becomes active  (typically mid November) and I can see how many coupons are set for that I decide if I need more or not.  Until the breach in the system you could redeem cash miles for anything,  including gift cards but now that isn't possible unless you toss in a gift card with a grocery order and tell yourself that your miles paid for gift card not the groceries.  

We've used our miles for flights,  hotel stays,  rental cars,  tickets for Disney,  the aquarium and movies and some merchandise - love my sound bar under the tv and Max the mighty mixer is helping me save a ton on our groceries since we no longer buy any bread products or cookies. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In terms of uses of Cash miles, when I have a trip coming up, I will use those for my groceries and then take that money I would have spent and I put in my trip saving account. It's like free money for me. I do the same with PC Plus points too.  But I always top up my Dream miles first for passes, flights, hotels. Once I have enough saved for those things, THEN I switch over to Cash miles.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977, did your AM show up for the Loaded items that were/weren't loaded (Sobeys). I called about mine they said they sent them along and I haven't seen them yet (as usual). It's 8AM so I'll write it off. One of these days I'll make a huge stink about it (likely when it's 3AM and I'm really upset about something else completely unrelated).


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> Help.. lol I’ve always gotten dream miles and used for stocking stuffers zoo passes, movie passes, Calgary stampede passes etc..
> 
> Looks like most of you here use cash rewards?? Am I right? Why?
> 
> How does this help your Disney trips bc gift cards can’t be bought ? Correct
> 
> Help Convince me lol would  I need to use what I already have then change?
> 
> Thanks . You guys are the best


I like to have a good supply on hand of the cash miles for offers that come along.  One example of this is an offer I received recently where if I redeemed 95 AM's at Shell they gave me 20 AM each time I used this offer.  It was unlimited per day so I would stop the fill at $10 then do another $10 then another.  It was a really good deal.  I did this 12 times in the few weeks it was a available so 240 free AM's.  The money it would have cost me to do this, $120, I put into my travel account as I would have paid it OOP anyways.  Big bonus which I would not have been able to take advantage of if I didn't have a good supply in my cash account.  Right now I have 2079 AM sitting there and when that gets low I will switch back to cash miles and build it back up.  Its very easy to change your settings.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm another who has her Air Miles set to Dreams.  When the kids were younger we redeemed them for attraction tickets (African Lion Safari, Ontario Place, movie passes, etc).  Then I started saving for a trip and used them for a cruise.  My last redemption was in November - a gaming desktop for our son.  Now I have enough for 4 Universal Studio and 4 Blue Man Group tickets.  I'm just waiting for the expiry date to go past August.

My husband's card is also set to Dreams.  Saving up for another desktop, this time for me.

After Universal and a computer, we'll start saving up again.  My husband has wanted to go to Ireland for years.  I'm hoping after a couple of years of saving he and I can go ourselves.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Earlier this morning while I was entering all my daily contests, I "won" a 5X airmilesshop good for today.  I feel like I'm wasting it as there is nothing I need to purchase.  

There's a couple of scrapbooking templates I'd like to get on Etsy, only they won't add up to $20.  Hmm...  I can't figure out what to do with it.


----------



## BLAZEY

TammyLynn33 said:


> Help.. lol I’ve always gotten dream miles and used for stocking stuffers zoo passes, movie passes, Calgary stampede passes etc..
> 
> Looks like most of you here use cash rewards?? Am I right? Why?
> 
> How does this help your Disney trips bc gift cards can’t be bought ? Correct
> 
> Help Convince me lol would  I need to use what I already have then change?
> 
> Thanks . You guys are the best


 Right now I have about 50/50. I have recently switched to 100% dream miles as I have enough for some Starbucks e-giftcards but I am saving for Universal Hollywood tickets for our upcoming trip to California. When I get enough for my tickets and order them, I will switch back to cash as I can redeem those much faster. I haven't used air miles for flights since 2000, when 2 plane tickets cost about 100 for all taxes and fees which is much cheaper than paying cash. Been using them for Disney Tickets since plus starbucks cards for treats in the airport or inside Disney.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> ilovetotravel1977, did your AM show up for the Loaded items that were/weren't loaded (Sobeys).



Yes, I got them.


----------



## CanadianKrista

My planned Rexall trip this morning was derailed by a flat tire.  Hopefully I can get there this afternoon.

I only have 95 cash miles I got from some promotion - I am 100% dream, should I flip over for a bit to get some more?  How likely is it I will need them for shop the block?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> My planned Rexall trip this morning was derailed by a flat tire.  Hopefully I can get there this afternoon.
> 
> I only have 95 cash miles I got from some promotion - I am 100% dream, should I flip over for a bit to get some more?  How likely is it I will need them for shop the block?



*I can say it's almost guaranteed that there will be at least 3 coupons for cash miles .. Rexall,  Sobey's and Metro typically have one and most times Foodland does as well.  Rexall is usually the best way to get them easily since they post 24 hours later,  even on the weekends.  Switch your account over the day before you plan to shop since it changes at 3 a.m. and then once they post you can switch it back.  If you wait for others to post you might get caught short. 

When I get home I'll check the past promos and see what the usual number of coupons has been *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone get their 55 "Excellent to be Onyx" air miles?

My husband received his "Gold Gets Your More" on Oct 14 at an incorrect amount, which was fixed with a phone call.  But I have yet to see my 55 Onyx miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If I earn miles today from Sobeys, when will they post?  I typically shop on Saturdays and then get them on Wed/Thurs of the following week.  I just need to get a bunch more miles for October so I can meet my earning threshold of 400 miles (to earn 200 bonus miles).


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If I earn miles today from Sobeys, when will they post?  I typically shop on Saturdays and then get them on Wed/Thurs of the following week.  I just need to get a bunch more miles for October so I can meet my earning threshold of 400 miles (to earn 200 bonus miles).


Sobeys post once a week, so whenever you would get them for Saturday is when you'd get them on Friday. But Sunday would be a week later. Does that make sense?


----------



## marchingstar

i’m 100% dream too. I have a couple hundred cash miles for the promotion reason everyone’s describing, but otherwise I’m building up my dream miles as much as possible. 

In the past I’ve primarily used miles for theme park tickets. A couple years ago, right before Disney went to tickets with expiry dates, there were discounted canadian tickets. I would have to go back and confirm but I believe a pair of 7-day adult base tickets cost 6500 dream miles. I bought as many sets as I could and still have some waiting to be used. my latest goal is a cruise, which will be paid for with dream miles.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get their 55 "Excellent to be Onyx" air miles?
> 
> My husband received his "Gold Gets Your More" on Oct 14 at an incorrect amount, which was fixed with a phone call.  But I have yet to see my 55 Onyx miles.


No and when I called yesterday about my missing bonus back to school points the person couldn't figure out what I was missing and how to fix it so said I could try one of the other ways of chatting to get my points but I was busy yesterday and couldn't try.  Guess I will try again later.


----------



## Disney Addicted

juniorbugman said:


> No and when I called yesterday about my missing bonus back to school points the person couldn't figure out what I was missing and how to fix it so said I could try one of the other ways of chatting to get my points but I was busy yesterday and couldn't try.  Guess I will try again later.



90 days is not until Saturday, November 24th but I was thinking if other people received theirs that I might call about it today as well.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Got my AirMiles in my account for the last 2 weeks of shopping!  Woohoo, have updated my signature!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get their 55 "Excellent to be Onyx" air miles?
> 
> My husband received his "Gold Gets Your More" on Oct 14 at an incorrect amount, which was fixed with a phone call.  But I have yet to see my 55 Onyx miles.



Lots have reported receiving theirs. This is where I think the issue is. The T&C did not differentiate between Reward miles and Bonus miles. The people who seem to have received their Bonus for the offer seem to have shopped and received Reward miles (1 mile/$20 purchase). That would have made the offer a >$100 spend for 55AM. Not gonna happen here.

My interpretation of the offer (and others here too) was that a "Mile" was a mile (reward or bonus). My shops were exclusively using Bonus miles. With all the running around you had to do to get this offer done it seemed reasonable. I haven't received any Bonus for the offer yet. I will have to wait until November 26 to challenge the offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hmm.  You may be on to something.  I took a look at my spreadsheet and I made 6 purchases.  However, the first 5 were all bonus air miles.  The 6th purchase was a combination of base and bonus air miles.

Guess I'll have to wait until the end of November to challenge it as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys post once a week, so whenever you would get them for Saturday is when you'd get them on Friday. But Sunday would be a week later. Does that make sense?



Right. And when they are posted, they are always back-dated to the day I earned the miles, not the posting day.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My Sobeys miles always seem to post in my account Wednesday night / Thursday morning.

I'd like to try for cash miles.  Spending 95 cash miles on a STB is a great idea.  Cuts down on the amount of cash when having to complete 7 offers x 2 cards.

This Monday I'm going to Sobeys for their $40 get 100 miles.  Is it 7 days a week at 3 AM the card switches from Dreams to Cash (or vice-versa)?  Or not on Sundays or Weekends?  I'm trying to figure out if I switch my card to "cash miles" on Sunday, that will work for Monday's 100 miles?  And I cannot switch it back to "dream miles" until those Sobeys cash miles post to my account, correct?


----------



## ottawamom

Yes. To be safe. Switch your card to Cash on Sunday (before midnight). You'll leave it there until at least next Sunday (Sobeys posts on Saturday) but I would wait until they show up in your account before switching back. If you don't want a tonne of AM in Cash just limit your shopping for the week.


----------



## bababear_50

My last years records (2017) show (For The Shop The Block).

Metro spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 --= one coupon used
Sobeys spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 airmiles --= one coupon used
Foodland spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 airmiles--= one coupon used

285 cash airmiles required.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My last years records (2017) show (For The Shop The Block).
> 
> Metro spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 --= one coupon used
> Sobeys spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 airmiles --= one coupon used
> Foodland spend 95 cash airmiles get 25 airmiles--= one coupon used
> 
> 285 cash airmiles required.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I also did the The Bay e-vouchers with cash airmiles. 10 airmiles earned = one coupon used

The vouchers were in $10,$20 and $50, the $10s ran out pretty fast, I ended up doing 2 accounts, one $10 (95am) and the other $20 (190am).  I then used them in-store at Home Outfitters during Black Friday weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Home now and just pulled up all of the previous promo threads where the links for the coupons are since they're still active. Based on this I'm gonna try to make sure i have at least 2 transactions prepared and then wait and see. It will depend on how the promo is set up -- total # of coupons used OR number of sponsors shopped at -- if it's the sponsors I'll probably be fine with just the 2*
*Shop the Block 2017:*

*Rexall*
*Foodland*
*Sobey's*
*Metro*
*AND redeem for a gift card at HBC*
*Mega Miles 2018:*
*Same as above, minus the HBC gift card*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Earlier this morning while I was entering all my daily contests, I "won" a 5X airmilesshop good for today.  I feel like I'm wasting it as there is nothing I need to purchase.
> 
> There's a couple of scrapbooking templates I'd like to get on Etsy, only they won't add up to $20.  Hmm...  I can't figure out what to do with it.


*I keep a running list of things i need to order online for when these bonus offers pop up -- I got 15X on one account on Sunday so placed an order thru Amazon since it also has 2X right now -- so my $35 transaction netted me 16 miles -- not too shabby *

***side note, take a screen shot of your "winning" i had to hop onto an online chat today since the 15X didn't credit but the others did, poof in under 5 minutes .. added to my account. Seems customer service is stepping up to the plate right now (or i'm just lucking in with the people i get!)*


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Yes. To be safe. Switch your card to Cash on Sunday (before midnight). You'll leave it there until at least next Sunday (Sobeys posts on Saturday) but I would wait until they show up in your account before switching back. If you don't want a tonne of AM in Cash just limit your shopping for the week.



Great, thank you!  



Donald - my hero said:


> *I keep a running list of things i need to order online for when these bonus offers pop up -- I got 15X on one account on Sunday so placed an order thru Amazon since it also has 2X right now -- so my $35 transaction netted me 16 miles -- not too shabby *
> 
> ***side note, take a screen shot of your "winning" i had to hop onto an online chat today since the 15X didn't credit but the others did, poof in under 5 minutes .. added to my account. Seems customer service is stepping up to the plate right now (or i'm just lucking in with the people i get!)*



15X - wow!  That was a nice one.  Yes, these days I take screen shots of almost everything - just in case.  I'll have to take a look online later tonight and see if there's anything I might find I need.  Ohh, I did see earlier that Indigo has a 5X going on right now.  Would these stack?  Would I get 10X if I ordered a $25 Indigo gift card?  I can always use those at Christmas time.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So is it when it posts or when you do the transaction that matters?  if I flip it now, and then go do my RExall trip, where I expect about 200 miles, but it gets posted tomorrow, will it be at my dream setting for today, or my cash setting for tomorrow?  So confusing....


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> So is it when it posts or when you do the transaction that matters?  if I flip it now, and then go do my RExall trip, where I expect about 200 miles, but it gets posted tomorrow, will it be at my dream setting for today, or my cash setting for tomorrow?  So confusing....



*No,  it's based on the transaction date (usually) for Rexall to post as cash for a transaction you make today your account would already need to be set for cash.  

Exception for this is when big promos get posted or anytime you contact them for missing miles they will go into your account immediately to whichever you have it set right then. *


----------



## flyingjay

I haven't seen this posted yet...but for anyone looking to use AM for Disneyland tickets, AM is offering Canadian Resident tickets. 

3 Day
Adult - 3250 Miles
Child - 3100 Miles

5 Day 
Adult - 3650 Miles
Child - 3500 Miles

Not sure why, but the Disneyworld tickets don't have any discount yet.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Successful but funny Rexall trip. I had what I thought was $50 worth of stuff, got to the cash and everything was on sale but the stickers weren’t posted yet so it was only $36! Got what I thought was another $15 worth, and it was about 8. I felt like I was in The Price is Right or something going back and trying for the right totals! Finally got to my $50 and evrythjng counted - 150AM for the Ottawa coupon, 50 for the generic one from earlier in the week, 40 my my load and go threshold, and 10 for other load and go offers. Base miles included, it was 252AM! Pretty happy with that one.


----------



## kristabelle13

Had to chat to get my 1000 AM back to school bonus - but had all my receipts ready and it was fairly quick. Will need to chat again on my mom's account to make sure she gets hers as well (live chat isn't her strong suit tech-wise lol)


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Successful but funny Rexall trip. I had what I thought was $50 worth of stuff, got to the cash and everything was on sale but the stickers weren’t posted yet so it was only $36! Got what I thought was another $15 worth, and it was about 8. I felt like I was in The Price is Right or something going back and trying for the right totals! Finally got to my $50 and evrythjng counted - 150AM for the Ottawa coupon, 50 for the generic one from earlier in the week, 40 my my load and go threshold, and 10 for other load and go offers. Base miles included, it was 252AM! Pretty happy with that one.



Glad to see someone take advantage of this awesome deal! Nice job.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm a bit confused with Rexall's spend threshold for the weekend.

The flyer says spend $50 get 100 air miles.  My load & go shows the same but does NOT require it to be loaded.  So that's the same offer, no doubling up there.

However in my Air Miles APP when I go into Get Miles and click on Rexall, it also has a Spend $50 get 100 air miles.  That one I had to click the + sign to get a checkmark beside it.  It now says "loaded to card".   So will that one double-up so when I spend $50 I would get 200 air miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm a bit confused with Rexall's spend threshold for the weekend.
> 
> The flyer says spend $50 get 100 air miles.  My load & go shows the same but does NOT require it to be loaded.  So that's the same offer, no doubling up there.
> 
> However in my Air Miles APP when I go into Get Miles and click on Rexall, it also has a Spend $50 get 100 air miles.  That one I had to click the + sign to get a checkmark beside it.  It now says "loaded to card".   So will that one double-up so when I spend $50 I would get 200 air miles?


*I'm literally walking into rexall right now,  I'll let you know!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And the answer is no ... same offer just listed in 3 separate places! Fall offer hub,  flyer and app . Spent 55.93, used the 5 survey coupon and snagged 113 airmiles,  not as good as the Ottawa report but enough cash miles for the second card now!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks Jacqueline.  I appreciate your report.  I think I'll still go tomorrow.  I do want to get at least 95/100 cash miles on both my card and my husband's card before STB comes out.

I need 2 bottles of shampoo since I mistakenly purchased 2 bottles of conditioner last time I shopped (instead of 1 of each).  That will give me another 20, plus 6 for sensodyne toothpaste.

I'll do the halloween candy at Sobey's on the other card for Monday.


----------



## pigletto

Oh darn, I forgot about the cash mile offers for STB. I have more than enough on my account as that’s all I collect now ( and use for gas and groceries) but I don’t think dd or dh’s cards have enough. I will have to get them to Rexall shop this weekend before STB.


----------



## ottawamom

Do you mean to say your dd and dh actually use their own cards. DS uses his card, gas once a week or so and that's about it.


----------



## bababear_50

Dang
I was so preoccupied by a new product I found for my granddaughter that I didn't check my receipt till I got home from Rexall.
I am missing 12 Load N Go airmiles. 
Tried Chat and they refused to add.
Oh well another receipt to hold onto.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

If the store isn't too far away I'd pop in and see if the store can make it right for you instead of waiting the 120 days.


----------



## Disney Addicted

This is a PC Points post.  I'm very puzzled by this.  The Loblaws Ontario flyer online at Loblaws.ca and Smart Canuks show pages that are NOT in the paper flyer.

For instance I made up my grocery list going by the flyer online.  One of those pages, at the top, specifically says purchase 2 danactive drinkable yogurts get 2,000 points.

I did not receive those and could not locate it in the paper flyer at the Customer Service desk to prove it.  When I got home, I looked up the online flyers from those 2 websites and compared it to the paper flyer in the newspaper.  The paper flyer is clearly missing a good 4 or 5, maybe 6 pages that the online flyer has!

I was able to speak to someone in the PC Points program and was credited with my missing points.  He found the missing pages strange as well.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Do you mean to say your dd and dh actually use their own cards. DS uses his card, gas once a week or so and that's about it.


Haha, well dd will use hers for Rexall shops sometimes for makeup but that’s about it. Dh uses his quite a bit more. Mine is the main account though. We all use them for Mega Miles and STB though we usually do most of the purchases on DD’s card for her as she’s a student and doesn’t need a lot of the things offered.


----------



## osully

I finally got the last 700am I was missing for the 1000am AirMilesShops back to school promo! Check your accounts!


----------



## kitntrip

osully said:


> I finally got the last 700am I was missing for the 1000am AirMilesShops back to school promo! Check your accounts!



Got mine as well!


----------



## bababear_50

email
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

So as soon as I received the 1000 bonus, I spent it I redeemed 1500 AM and $100 for 4 tickets to the musical Beautiful in Vancouver. Considering orchestra seats were $150 each. $600 value for 1500 AM plus $100 is a steal. The package also includes coat check and drink tickets.


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> So as soon as I received the 1000 bonus, I spent it I redeemed 1500 AM and $100 for 4 tickets to the musical Beautiful in Vancouver. Considering orchestra seats were $150 each. $600 value for 1500 AM plus $100 is a steal. The package also includes coat check and drink tickets.



Thank is wonderful Hon!
Have a great time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

Not as good as Rexall Ottawa but spent $58 and got 146 AM.
I started collecting a few cash miles based on the recommendations of this group for the promotions everyone is talking about here.
Now I’m 80% cash and 20% dream, saving for $1000 in evouchers for our trip next summer


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> I finally got the last 700am I was missing for the 1000am AirMilesShops back to school promo! Check your accounts!



Me too!


----------



## damo

Got my missing 700 without having to ask again too.


----------



## alohamom

If anyone happens to see the new Canadian discounted adult 5 day (or 7 day) tickets come up on the airmiles site, would you mind posting here or even dm/pm-ing me? I am assuming the ones there for 7 days are not the discounted ones, they are 5400 AMs for 7 days. The Disneyland ones are clearly marked CANADIAN RESIDENT so i think the new ones for WDW would also be, riiigghhtt?!?!

There is a very slim chance we might be able to do a last minute 3rd week of December trip (loooong story!) but it hinges on my daughter's university exam schedule which we are all biting our nails waiting for!


----------



## AngelDisney

Here is a Rexall Spend $50 get 100 AM coupon for Monday. 

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct28/Oct29-COUPON-50100-ON.pdf


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> If anyone happens to see the new Canadian discounted adult 5 day (or 7 day) tickets come up on the airmiles site, would you mind posting here or even dm/pm-ing me? I am assuming the ones there for 7 days are not the discounted ones, they are 5400 AMs for 7 days. The Disneyland ones are clearly marked CANADIAN RESIDENT so i think the new ones for WDW would also be, riiigghhtt?!?!
> 
> There is a very slim chance we might be able to do a last minute 3rd week of December trip (loooong story!) but it hinges on my daughter's university exam schedule which we are all biting our nails waiting for!



Hopefully lol.  I'm watching as well but need for 2019.  @ilovetotravel1977 has a facebook response (post #14580) on another matter but it implies none until the new year.  I was really glad to see the Disneyland ones come up even though they seemed to have some of the regular ones left.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Do you mean to say your dd and dh actually use their own cards. DS uses his card, gas once a week or so and that's about it.



lol, mine do but I'm pretty sure none of them would even make gold without me!


----------



## bababear_50

I cannot lie,,although an extra $90.00 worth of starbucks was tempting.....................

Airmiles double posted 900 airmiles to my account.
They thanked me for my honesty.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Did you call about it? Did they claw them back? Did they say anything more than thank you? So many questions.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> lol, mine do but I'm pretty sure none of them would even make gold without me!



I think all of us who help other family members collect miles deserve a pat on the back for all that we do for them!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did you call about it? Did they claw them back? Did they say anything more than thank you? So many questions.



I just did chat,,she said "wow" this is a first!! Someone saying they got too many airmiles.
Yep they immediately clawed them back.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I did online chat and got my extra 700 for the back to school promo instantly as well.  I asked about the Mastercard 500 promo and she said they should be posted by end of November.  I never did get an email about that promo, so I'm hoping i'm still eligible.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> I just did chat,,she said "wow" this is a first!! Someone saying they got too many airmiles.
> Yep they immediately clawed them back.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I hope they reward you for your honesty...maybe a special offer or two in the future, or bonus air miles "just because"? 900 AM is a lot, not sure many others would do the same!!


----------



## osully

Well - starting this week husband and I are giving the paleo diet another try. There will not be a lot of offers I can use at Sobeys anymore LOL aside from the rare fruit, veggie, and meat deals from time to time!


----------



## pigletto

Ok I went to Rexall today and got 136 airmiles on a $61 spend. I also got $6.50 cash back on Checkout51 from that purchase. So roughly $20 back on $61. Not bad! Dh’s account now has 196 cash miles. I have to get roughly 100 more so that he has enough to do the offers for STB.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can't believe STB is around the corner! I've been compiling my Christmas lists based on past multiplier events as well.


----------



## damo

Cost me over $100 to add parkhopper to my airmiles 7 day ticket today.  Needless to say, I am not a fan of their new pricing system.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> I asked about the Mastercard 500 promo and she said they should be posted by end of November.  I never did get an email about that promo, so I'm hoping i'm still eligible.



I asked as well and said to give it 90 days from end of promo.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Has anyone been on the new merchandise catalogue? I haven't really looked at it since they changed it. There are a lot of items which are sold out? Is that just me? What's the point of having the picture and info there if the item is sold out?


----------



## alohamom

Cinderella6174 said:


> Has anyone been on the new merchandise catalogue? I haven't really looked at it since they changed it. There are a lot of items which are sold out? Is that just me? What's the point of having the picture and info there if the item is sold out?



Weird! Maybe it is because they may carry the item on a regular basis and it could come back in stock?


----------



## bababear_50

The new airmiles merchandise catalogue feature ---I am not a fan.
It list "Brands" and then only loads a few items ,,then you have to keep loading more items.
example: Showing 15 of 184 items,
Maybe it will grow on me..,,,I am still in shock over the changes to my World Of Disney Store in Disney Springs....Ah change.................
Hugs
 Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> Here is a Rexall Spend $50 get 100 AM coupon for Monday.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Oct28/Oct29-COUPON-50100-ON.pdf



I just received this email and noticed it's a MONDAY ONLY coupon.   Wednesday and Thursday is the beauty event 50am/$25.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I shopped at Rexall yesterday.  Spent $50.93 and received 135 miles.  Posted as cash today on my card just as I wanted.  Thanks everyone who explained how to switch to cash miles!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH well I am going to have to follow up on missing miles for the 1st time ever tomorrow... went shopping, spent $112, had the cashier scan the 100/$100 coupon from the offer hub, he double checked the dates on it, it came up on the screen on the till, and then... nothing on my receipt.    ARGH


----------



## ottawamom

Go back to the store and see if they will manually add them for you. It's quicker than waiting for AM to make the correction. Did you by any chance purchase any excluded items?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Go back to the store and see if they will manually add them for you. It's quicker than waiting for AM to make the correction. Did you by any chance purchase any excluded items?



Ooops sorry I see this was meant for  marcyleecorgan

Thanks anyway Hon your suggestion worked for me.
Went back and manager added them manually however there whole system is down so nothing showed up on the receipt.
Did another shop for Halloween and a few things my son needed and again --whole system down--had to pay cash and nothing on the receipt.
No store bags either,,oh well not a fun day for my Rexall ladies.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

It's snowing. I'm not going to make it to spring! Will need a vacation. Come on big airmiles promo...


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> It's snowing. I'm not going to make it to spring! Will need a vacation. Come on big airmiles promo...



Here's a little sunshine for you
Hugs
Mel





Now start planning that winter getaway!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> It's snowing. I'm not going to make it to spring! Will need a vacation. Come on big airmiles promo...



I hear you! No snow here (yet...) but I'm getting anxious for a big promo too. I'm going to wait and see what the promotion looks like before deciding, but it might finally be time for me to sign my wife up for her own account so we can get the bonus twice.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> Has anyone been on the new merchandise catalogue? I haven't really looked at it since they changed it. There are a lot of items which are sold out? Is that just me? What's the point of having the picture and info there if the item is sold out?





alohamom said:


> Weird! Maybe it is because they may carry the item on a regular basis and it could come back in stock?





bababear_50 said:


> The new airmiles merchandise catalogue feature ---I am not a fan.
> It list "Brands" and then only loads a few items ,,then you have to keep loading more items.
> example: Showing 15 of 184 items,
> Maybe it will grow on me..,,,I am still in shock over the changes to my World Of Disney Store in Disney Springs....Ah change.................
> Hugs
> Mel



*WOW -- add me to the "i don't like this!" group!! It's a mess the way it's currently set-up, if you don't have an item don't put a picture to tease me  *


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> I just received this email and noticed it's a MONDAY ONLY coupon.   Wednesday and Thursday is the beauty event 50am/$25.



I just checked the Airmiles App and I have a load n go of spend $50 get 100 AM with a different barcode from the email coupon. I hope to stack both tomorrow. Now going to print the $5 survey coupon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I just checked the Airmiles App and I have a load n go of spend $50 get 100 AM with a different barcode from the email coupon. I hope to stack both tomorrow. Now going to print the $5 survey coupon.


*You can show that coupon on your phone as well -- I keep a copy of the image for whenever i need it and it works fine*

*I'll take a screenshot of the coupon from the App for those of you who don't have it loaded on your phones so that we're all able to use it -- time to make a list for another trip! Wish the coupon had shown up 3 hours earlier since we already hit them up for a bunch of vitamins, snagged another 135 AM!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang here's the coupon from the app and to answer the questions it will generate:*

*YES it will scan just like this *
*YES it will stack with the other coupon for spend $50 get 100 AM*
*YES it is a DIFFERENT bar code from the email/facebook coupon*
* *
*and if you can't find the other coupon here's the link for that*
*Spend $50 get 100 AM valid ONLY Monday Oct 29th*


----------



## mkmommy

If I change my account to cash Airmiles tonight, go to Rexall tomorrow, will my points post as cash AM?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes.  I changed my card Friday night.  Shopped at Rexall's yesterday and the miles posted as cash today.

I am doing the same under my husband's card.  I just changed it to cash and will shop tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy to report that the 2 coupons did in fact stack! I out did myself today even ...
Pre tax total $50.97 and snagged 206 AM 

Cashier was reluctant but I asked her to trust me and just scan them both,  as soon as I was done she asked me where to find them!! And yes,  I was in rexall at 7:28 am *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Happy to report that the 2 coupons did in fact stack! I out did myself today even ...
> Pre tax total $50.97 and snagged 206 AM
> 
> Cashier was reluctant but I asked her to trust me and just scan them both,  as soon as I was done she asked me where to find them!! And yes,  I was in rexall at 7:28 am *


I'm going to give it a try today as well....hopefully.  The kiddo called from uni last night sick and begged for one of us to go and pick her up.  I'm going to take her to the Dr this morning  and then will have to drive her back to school, so if it doesn't get too late by the time I get back I will stop at Rexall.  They have Cold FX on sale this week so that's half the required $50 right there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> If anyone happens to see the new Canadian discounted adult 5 day (or 7 day) tickets come up on the airmiles site, would you mind posting here or even dm/pm-ing me? I am assuming the ones there for 7 days are not the discounted ones, they are 5400 AMs for 7 days. The Disneyland ones are clearly marked CANADIAN RESIDENT so i think the new ones for WDW would also be, riiigghhtt?!?!
> 
> There is a very slim chance we might be able to do a last minute 3rd week of December trip (loooong story!) but it hinges on my daughter's university exam schedule which we are all biting our nails waiting for!



@alohamom, Canadian airmiles WDW tickets are up! 4500/4750 airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm going to give it a try today as well....hopefully.  The kiddo called from uni last night sick and begged for one of us to go and pick her up.  I'm going to take her to the Dr this morning  and then will have to drive her back to school, so if it doesn't get too late by the time I get back I will stop at Rexall.  They have Cold FX on sale this week so that's half the required $50 right there.


*Isn't parenting "adult-ish" children fun  Mine step  from 32 yr old son, 30 yr old daughter, 28 yr old D-I-L and 26 yr old D-I-L and i swear there are days they are more work than when they were infants!*

*I only ended up buying 3 things to get to my threshold since hubby needed yet another mouth guard and it is $46 !*


----------



## alohamom

Days In the Sun said:


> @alohamom, Canadian airmiles WDW tickets are up! 4500/4750 airmiles.



OMG-THANK YOU @Days In the Sun for remembering!!!!


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall - my coupons stacked as well. Spent $53.98, earned 232 air miles!


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Rexall as well.  Had to hide from the manager who doesn't like to stack but I did it.  She was just getting ready to leave for lunch so I waited her out, lol.  208 AM on a $54.91 shop.  Used $40 in cash miles so I just transferred that amount of money into my vacation account.  Love the cash miles for sure!  The bonus was, everything I purchased I needed and it was actually at a real sale price.  Rexall's sales aren't always 'sales'.


----------



## Aladora

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Rexall as well.  Had to hide from the manager who doesn't like to stack but I did it.  She was just getting ready to leave for lunch so I waited her out, lol.  208 AM on a $54.91 shop.  Used $40 in cash miles so I just transferred that amount of money into my vacation account.  Love the cash miles for sure!  The bonus was, everything I purchased I needed and it was actually at a real sale price.  Rexall's sales aren't always 'sales'.



I just got back and the cashier (who knows me and knows I am all about the AM!) tried to tell me that the two codes were the same and that they would not stack. I finally got her to "just try them" and lo and behold, they both worked!


----------



## bababear_50

Super fussy assistant manager for me at Rexall today.
Finally a cashier that knows me came over and said "she knows her airmiles",,scanned both app and coupon for 200 airmiles,,
now my HydraSense didn't scan for an extra 12 load and go airmiles,,come to find out that I am buying the wrong size--needs to be 100 ml and they don't sell 100 ml (mine is 210 ml) ....but in the end they did give me the airmiles. 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip to Sobeys
Picked up 4 pkgs of Polysporin antibiotic cream--stocking stuffers--my sons travel alot and love this stuff.
15% off= $8.75 a box
=
100 airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Quick trip to Sobeys
> Picked up 4 pkgs of Polysporin antibiotic cream--stocking stuffers--my sons travel alot and love this stuff.
> 15% off= $8.75 a box
> =
> 100 airmiles
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Oh nice catch!!   I might jump on this one tonight!


----------



## osully

For the 2019 WDW passes - note that it shows them not valid past Sept 27 2019. And of course not valid this Christmas period. 

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/ProductTicketingDetails?productId=prod2676537


----------



## hdrolfe

I think I'm addicted to those mug cakes. The brownie ones are particularly good. I hope they don't have a good airmiles deal again soon... my waistline can't take it!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

catching up on the board here tonight - nobody wrote anything today just 4 posts   Slow day for Air Miles


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Isn't parenting "adult-ish" children fun  Mine step  from 32 yr old son, 30 yr old daughter, 28 yr old D-I-L and 26 yr old D-I-L and i swear there are days they are more work than when they were infants!*
> 
> *I only ended up buying 3 things to get to my threshold since hubby needed yet another mouth guard and it is $46 !*


It's really funny the differences between my two daughters.  My oldest, 28, does everything on her own and tells me almost nothing.  She still lives with us but we probably only see her once or twice a week.  My youngest, 19, tells me EVERYTHING which most of the time I'm happy about.  She however has anxiety and often needs me to do things for her or go places with her.  Classic example is her being sick this week...she couldn't go to the walk in clinic at school because the idea of an unknown doctor freaks her out.  A lot of the time I wish she were just a little further away from home...it's only about a 60-70 min from our house to her school.   I agree that it's a lot of work....maybe because their problems are so much bigger.

I never did make it to Rexall Monday.  By the time we saw the doctor, got her prescriptions, got lunch, drove her to school and got myself home again it was a little after 4pm.  The highlight of my day was lunch at Wendy's...so that says a ton about how crazy it was.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> catching up on the board here tonight - nobody wrote anything today just 4 posts   Slow day for Air Miles


*I don't know about anyone else but i kept getting the stupid message "An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later." in tiny print at the top of a very empty page. *

*This is my tiny piece of quiet in the storm and I was feeling a tad lost at times .. OMG what if there's an awesome offer right now & i don't know??*



*



*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> catching up on the board here tonight - nobody wrote anything today just 4 posts   Slow day for Air Miles



Sobeys Atlantic flyer for next week is CRAP! Crappier than normal! ugh


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i kept getting the stupid message "An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later." in tiny print at the top of a very empty page. *
> 
> *This is my tiny piece of quiet in the storm and I was feeling a tad lost at times .. OMG what if there's an awesome offer right now & i don't know??*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was getting the same message!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't know about anyone else but i kept getting the stupid message "An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later." in tiny print at the top of a very empty page. *
> 
> *This is my tiny piece of quiet in the storm and I was feeling a tad lost at times .. OMG what if there's an awesome offer right now & i don't know??*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me too - all day at different times.


----------



## ottawamom

But we're back in business now. Cheer up everyone it's flyer day tomorrow!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1288605

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1288851
Just For Jacqueline--spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles.

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1288608

Have a great Day!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nothing good in the Safeway flyer this week.  Some decent deals price wise, but not AM.  I find whenever they have good prices on stuff, they don't have bonus airmiles.  l need to start spending my AM cash and tuck my saved money into my trip fund!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh Sobeys Ontario has 20X the Airmiles when you spend $100 or more Fri/Sat/Sun... not sure I wanted to spend that much this week but we'll have to see what's in the flyer I guess!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Oh Sobeys Ontario has 20X the Airmiles when you spend $100 or more Fri/Sat/Sun... not sure I wanted to spend that much this week but we'll have to see what's in the flyer I guess!


*
You need to do the math it's only on base miles so for the $100 you'll get 5 x 20 (100) the only advantage compared to the regular threshold spends in my mind is if you spend more than 100 because you'll still get the 20x .

We won't be able to use that or the one from metro,  the last 2 weeks we've earned 1 base mile and a couple of bonus from our targeted offers.  Now that I make all of our bread and baked goodies, and prepare and then freeze massive portions of meals we're rarely spending more than $45 a week at grocery stores.  Once a month or so that is higher when I need more protein and/ or cleaning supplies.*


----------



## alohamom

does anyone know if the Sobeys 20x multiplier this weekend is only on base miles? 

I assume it is but you never know. 

I have never done one of these at Sobeys but I think I can get to $100 pretty easily.


----------



## alohamom

oh LOL-the mighty duck was answering my question as I typed it!

Thanks @Donald - my hero


----------



## ottawamom

Well that was depressing. I went through all the flyers, even IGA. Nothing AM wise. I guess it will just be an old fashioned (pre AM type) shop for me this week.

I don't think I need $100 at Sobeys or Metro but I could be wrong. Maybe I'll get a roast of beef for dinner on Sunday. If I stock up on some meat I could get there.


----------



## hdrolfe

I can probably do $100 at Sobeys or Metro... but I need to know. Sobeys has a new "meat bar" and I must know what this is! I have asked everyone at work... is it like a bar of jerky? how would you eat that? I'm always looking for ways to get more protein into kiddos life and he likes jerky. But this bar thing looks weird.


----------



## CanadianKrista

The yogurt and healthy choice entrees on the last page of the metro flyer are things I buy anyway, I think I can get 55 (2x20 and 1x15) AM for those, so if I do my regular shopping at Metro this week for those and other things, I think I can do the 155AM for the 100AM/100 offer that needs to be loaded on my card.  Not too bad.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hmmm...so that airmileshop promo on the weekend was different from what I thought - it had "5x on most shops" and then the shops themselves had multipliers.  I thought that I would get the multiplier on the shop, but instead I seem to have gotten the 5x and the 3x that was on Indigo:

29 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CA 1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20 +3
29 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CA TRIPLE REWARD MILES +6
29 Oct 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CA 5X YOUR REWARD MILES +12

I will happily take the extra 12 miles, but now I wish I had done more!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Well that was depressing. I went through all the flyers, even IGA. Nothing AM wise. I guess it will just be an old fashioned (pre AM type) shop for me this week.
> 
> I don't think I need $100 at Sobeys or Metro but I could be wrong. Maybe I'll get a roast of beef for dinner on Sunday. If I stock up on some meat I could get there.



IGA has 95AM/200$ IGA GC. Not as good as the offer from Sobeys and Foodland earlier this month but since I couldn't drive to ON then, I will get some from IGA and keep them for Blue Fridays. 

Foodland has 15X on 75$+ so not bad if I was closer but not worth the 1h drive.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Dang I thought the same thing you did about the online shopping bonus,  didn't think it was in addition!!! I was contemplating putting together an order for the bay to take one last kick at Bay Days with the plan to pick it up tomorrow afternoon when I'm in the city again.  Talked myself out of it for only 3x and now I still need to go to the bay and miss out on those extra miles *


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> I think I'm addicted to those mug cakes. The brownie ones are particularly good. I hope they don't have a good airmiles deal again soon... my waistline can't take it!



Turns out I don't like them.  The kids do and are happy I bought them so that's good.  It must be the way I'm making them.  To me they come out too dry... I prefer my cakes on the moist side.  Maybe I need to add more milk than it calls for?  I tried dropping the microwave time down but that didn't work.

Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Turns out I don't like them.  The kids do and are happy I bought them so that's good.  It must be the way I'm making them.  To me they come out too dry... I prefer my cakes on the moist side.  Maybe I need to add more milk than it calls for?  I tried dropping the microwave time down but that didn't work.
> 
> Any ideas what I can do?



I would add a little bit of oil, butter or even give it a center filling like nutella or peanut butter


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Turns out I don't like them.  The kids do and are happy I bought them so that's good.  It must be the way I'm making them.  To me they come out too dry... I prefer my cakes on the moist side.  Maybe I need to add more milk than it calls for?  I tried dropping the microwave time down but that didn't work.
> 
> Any ideas what I can do?



I use water and the lowest cooking time suggested. They seem to come out ok.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Turns out I don't like them.  The kids do and are happy I bought them so that's good.  It must be the way I'm making them.  To me they come out too dry... I prefer my cakes on the moist side.  Maybe I need to add more milk than it calls for?  I tried dropping the microwave time down but that didn't work.
> 
> Any ideas what I can do?



Chocolate chips, depending on the flavour of the mix, bits of fruit.


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> I would add a little bit of oil, butter or even give it a center filling like nutella or peanut butter





hdrolfe said:


> I use water and the lowest cooking time suggested. They seem to come out ok.



I'll try those suggests next time I make them.  Thanks!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Exclusive personal offer from Airmiles/Shell, three of us got it in our house. So $10 in gas, cash point cost $7.74 (95am -20am = 75am) .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Now that we have a Shell near our house, I've been making good use of their fall offers. I am now getting the 100 bonus miles after 4 25+L fill ups!  Plus the 100 bonus miles offer on the website right now.  And, I earn 13 miles each time I fill my tank and hubby earned 28 miles today with his work truck.  And they post so quickly, which is nice!


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Exclusive personal offer from Airmiles/Shell, three of us got it in our house. So $10 in gas, cash point cost $7.74 (95am -20am = 75am) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 362406


I got this again as well.  Got it last year and I have to tell you, we really utilized it.  We put in $10 at a time, if we needed a full tank we would stop at $10 and then just do it again.  Works really well and its a great bonus.


----------



## bgula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Now that we have a Shell near our house, I've been making good use of their fall offers. I am now getting the 100 bonus miles after 4 25+L fill ups!  Plus the 100 bonus miles offer on the website right now.  And, I earn 13 miles each time I fill my tank and hubby earned 28 miles today with his work truck.  And they post so quickly, which is nice!



It's been months since I've got an offer from Shell.  Wondering if they've forgotten about me.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Do you need to sign up with shell to get these offers?  Or do they come direct from airmiles?


----------



## ottawamom

OT - Pumpkin carved, snack bars in a basket, cheesies in another ready to hand out (remember all those Quaker bars you bought weeks ago). Happy Halloween everyone. It's pouring rain here but it should stop in time for the trick or treaters.


----------



## hdrolfe

Fingers crossed the rain stops! Supposed to be done by 4:30 so still time. Kiddo is excited. So excited he had an upset tummy at school and HAD to come home... I debate between not letting him go out, which punishes both of us (since I get all the chocolate) and just letting him do it... 

Granola bars are ready to go.

I got a Shell offer, fill up 4 times (25L+ each time) in November and get 100 AM. I'm happy since it will be easy to do. I didn't fill up today and was planning to do it tomorrow.


----------



## bgula

Funny - just got an email from Shell for November - my card only, not my wife's.  Maybe it will come too.  Guess they didn't forget about me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is how we handle Halloween in the Duck Pond .... *


----------



## juniorbugman

All trick or treating at my house.   I have 4 blowup Halloween items outside, and since real pumpkins were such a good deal this year I have 6 carved pumpkins out there as well.  All the bags of candy are ready to shell out to the children.  Let's just hope the rainy drizzle stops.


----------



## dancin Disney style

The kids started coming to my door at 6:05.  That’s got to be a new record.  So far all little ones.  I’ve got enough candy and loot bags for 150 but a good 2/3 are gone already.


----------



## Spotthecat

For the first time in forever it's not raining in Toronto on Halloween! My 3 kiddos have stayed out longer than ever before. And those granola bars are going fast lots of kids this year!


----------



## hdrolfe

We did great, got lots of loot. Came home to two of the apple granola bars left, the rest were gone! Hopefully not all to the same kid lol. I'm not sure we got as much as in previous years but we did a different street with his friends. Glad the rain let up! There were not a lot of kids out though. We were out from 6 to almost 8.


----------



## kuhltiffany

We “top” ours, caramel/chocolate sauce,whipped cream or put ice cream on when it’s hot and let it melt...



Disney Addicted said:


> Turns out I don't like them.  The kids do and are happy I bought them so that's good.  It must be the way I'm making them.  To me they come out too dry... I prefer my cakes on the moist side.  Maybe I need to add more milk than it calls for?  I tried dropping the microwave time down but that didn't work.
> 
> Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bgula said:


> Funny - just got an email from Shell for November - my card only, not my wife's.  Maybe it will come too.  Guess they didn't forget about me!



Only my card has been getting the offers, not DH.


----------



## ottawamom

Meant to post this in the other Airmiles thread.


----------



## Aladora

Lowest kid turn out so far. Three groups totalling 11 kids! Guess I didn’t need the two huge boxes of chocolates plus a big teal pumpkin full of non-food treats.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh my gosh that is low.  I thought our courtyard was low but a neighbour said she counts every year and it was higher than last.  Last time I talked with her last night it was around 60 kids.

What were your non-food treats?


----------



## CanadianKrista

We never get any kids, so we always both go out with ours a street over where the houses are more dense (we are in  a rural area, trick or treating on our street would be maybe 5 houses in 30 minutes if you are walking).  I leave candy out just in case, but it's always still there when we get back.

Does anyone use travelhub for hotels?  DH travels to Toronto for work about once a month, so I told him he needs to start using travelhub.  His trip last week was his first using it, and we got the 90+75 bonus miles posted earlier this week, and then he got two emails this morning saying he had earned another bonus 90 and another bonus 75 (and it each one specifically says, you earned x and you earned another x, like you earned 75, and another bonus 75).  I'm not sure why, and I'm waiting to see if the second set post - anyone seen this before?


----------



## kerreyn

Did everyone get the email from Air Miles regarding their new partnership with Redtag.ca? Looks like the partnership with Marlin/Transat is over as of December 31/18:

"As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Distribution Canada’s travel agency network (Marlin Travel, Club Voyages, Transat Travel, Voyages Transat, TripCentral Atlantic Canada and TravelPlus) or use their Miles for Travel Certificates or Travel eVouchers for these retail travel agencies. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018."

I'm going to email our Marlin TA and ask about this.  I know we have until March 1 to pay off our Greece trip, but we need to find out if we need to bring in the vouchers we've accumulated so far before the December 31/18 cut off.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Do you need to sign up with shell to get these offers?  Or do they come direct from airmiles?



Directly from airmiles.  They are somewhat random but we get them every month, maybe one of us left out.  You need to use your airmiles card at Shell first so they know you are a Shell airmiles customer.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a loaded Metro offer this week, spend $100 get 100 AM. Which I think aligns with their weekend offer? I may be shopping at Metro this week! Amazing. Any way! 



kerreyn said:


> Did everyone get the email from Air Miles regarding their new partnership with Redtag.ca? Looks like the partnership with Marlin/Transat is over as of December 31/18:
> 
> "As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Distribution Canada’s travel agency network (Marlin Travel, Club Voyages, Transat Travel, Voyages Transat, TripCentral Atlantic Canada and TravelPlus) or use their Miles for Travel Certificates or Travel eVouchers for these retail travel agencies. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018."
> 
> I'm going to email our Marlin TA and ask about this.  I know we have until March 1 to pay off our Greece trip, but we need to find out if we need to bring in the vouchers we've accumulated so far before the December 31/18 cut off.



I have not seen this. I would be interested to hear what they say. I know there has been a big offer to get flights through redtag.ca and earn bonus airmiles... I would prefer to be able to book online myself so this would be better for me. I think. We'll see what they come up with I guess


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry to burst your bubble. The Loadable offer is the weekend offer (all week actually Nov 1-7). You have to load the offer either via a computer or on the app. There is no "flyer" specific coupon.

I just did the offer this morning and only received 100AM (1X) spent $100.38 got 129AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Did everyone get the email from Air Miles regarding their new partnership with Redtag.ca? Looks like the partnership with Marlin/Transat is over as of December 31/18:
> 
> "As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Distribution Canada’s travel agency network (Marlin Travel, Club Voyages, Transat Travel, Voyages Transat, TripCentral Atlantic Canada and TravelPlus) or use their Miles for Travel Certificates or Travel eVouchers for these retail travel agencies. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018."
> 
> I'm going to email our Marlin TA and ask about this.  I know we have until March 1 to pay off our Greece trip, but we need to find out if we need to bring in the vouchers we've accumulated so far before the December 31/18 cut off.



I'm going to assume that was why the travel agent handling our daughters destination wedding, asked us to cash in our miles for vouchers to put towards our trip.  She phoned each family to make sure that anyone who was wanting to lower the cost of their trip and collected AM that they were able to do that in time. I had used all our AM in Sept and saved us 1600.00.  I almost have another 400.00 in AM for vouchers.  I might need to make a phone call to the travel agent and ask if I can still cash more in...or do we save those for a different trip with the boys


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble. The Loadable offer is the weekend offer (all week actually Nov 1-7). You have to load the offer either via a computer or on the app. There is no "flyer" specific coupon.
> 
> I just did the offer this morning and only received 100AM (1X) spent $100.38 got 129AM.



Well that's sad... I guess I'll make dueling lists then, for Metro and Sobeys and see which gets me the "better" groceries for cost. More work but oh well!


----------



## star72232

bgula said:


> It's been months since I've got an offer from Shell.  Wondering if they've forgotten about me.



I haven't received one in months either.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Halloween has come and gone... we have still too much candy left.  We TOT'ed for about 3 hours, came home with a half-filled pillowcase.  
Sales flyer... yeah I don't even care... we don't need anything substantial enough to go shopping this week...


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> I haven't received one in months either.



Thought I'd post my son's Shell track record (that he sent me anyway):

Filled up once in March, received and did an offer for May (4x/100am)
Got an offer for June, 2x/25am, didn't do it and offers stopped
Filled up once in Sept, received an offer for November.

I can't use mine anymore, dh used my card for a 5l premium fillup for the lawnmover and now I only get premium offers.  
The other extreme, dh, fills up say once a week currently has 3 November offers; 3 cents off/litre on weekends, 20am wus 95am and 4x/100am.


----------



## marchingstar

happy halloween-hangover day, everyone! sounds like it was a great day for those who enjoy haunted festivities 

our first halloween was great. there’s usually snow here by halloween, but not this year. it was a bit chilly, but not too bad and no snow! we made a family costume and we even took our LO trick or treating. we made it to about 10 houses before we needed to get home and start bedtime, but baby seriously loved it! it makes me so excited to see how he reacts to visiting disney for the first time (we leave in 44 days!)


----------



## ottawamom

Rumour alert: Someone is posting on RFD that Shop the Block will be Nov 15 - Dec 27. Top award (because lets face it that's what we'll all go for) 7 coupons get 2000AM. I can't remember what all the others levels will get. They mention in their post that this is preliminary and may change before the promotion starts.

Edit to add: looks like it may be 7 Partners not 7 coupons. Exact details should be out soon.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Rumour alert: Someone is posting on RFD that Shop the Block will be Nov 15 - Dec 27. Top award (because lets face it that's what we'll all go for) 7 coupons get 2000AM. I can't remember what all the others levels will get. They mention in their post that this is preliminary and may change before the promotion starts.



i love a good air miles rumor! 2 weeks until we find out for sure!


----------



## Spotthecat

So if you get a travel voucher now with dream miles but don't use it by dec 31st, is it dead after that?


----------



## kerreyn

Spotthecat said:


> So if you get a travel voucher now with dream miles but don't use it by dec 31st, is it dead after that?



Not according to our Marlin Ta - they don't expire.


----------



## hdrolfe

Spotthecat said:


> So if you get a travel voucher now with dream miles but don't use it by dec 31st, is it dead after that?



No the article I found said you can still use them afterwards. It didn't mention a time frame to use by, so you may want to check with your travel agent, or for an update on the airmiles website (I couldn't see one).


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Rumour alert: Someone is posting on RFD that Shop the Block will be Nov 15 - Dec 27. Top award (because lets face it that's what we'll all go for) 7 coupons get 2000AM. I can't remember what all the others levels will get. They mention in their post that this is preliminary and may change before the promotion starts.


I can’t recall , was it 7 offers get 2000 airmiles last year as well ? I think it was but I don’t keep track.


----------



## kerreyn

Heard back from our TA.  

I asked about having to use the travel certs before the Dec. 31 deadline, and her response was "Order them before December 31st, they don’t expire, but if you want to receive airmiles (for the package booking) we need to issue them before December 31st."

So we'll be going into the travel agency sometime in December to pay off the trip and make sure we get air miles on the package.

I think I'll actually prefer to use redtag.ca in the future. I like to do my own bookings and make sure things are how I prefer them.


----------



## youngdeb12

*Redtag.ca*
We are pleased to announce a new partnership with redtag.ca that provides AIR MILES® Collectors with more options to get and use Miles when making Package Vacation bookings through redtag.ca.

Starting January 8, 2019, 12:00 a.m. ET, you will be able to get and use Miles for Package Vacation bookings through redtag.ca.

Yes. With this new partnership, you can get and use Miles on Package Vacation bookings:


Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on Package Vacations booked through redtag.ca.1
For every 909 Dream Miles used, you will get $100 towards a Package Vacation booking through redtag.ca.
Flexibility to both get and use Miles: use Dream Miles for dollars off online bookings and get Miles on the total value of your booking.
There are thousands of Package Vacations made available by redtag.ca from Canada’s leading travel providers: Air Canada Vacations, WestJet Vacations, Sunquest Vacations, Transat, Porter Escapes and Sunwing Vacations.

If you’re looking to use Miles towards Cruise bookings through redtag.ca, you’ll be able to do that later in 2019!

*Transat Distribution Canada (TDC)*
As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Travel, Club Voyages, Voyages Transat, Travel Plus, Marlin Travel and tripcentral.ca or use their Miles for Transat Travel Certificates. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018.

Any Certificates or eVouchers you may have currently will continue to be honoured after this time.

*FAQ*
When will this change come into effect?

Starting January 8, 2019, 12:00 a.m. ET, you will be able to get and use Miles for Package Vacation bookings through redtag.ca.

Yes. With this new partnership, you can get and use Miles on Package Vacation bookings:


Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on Package Vacations booked through redtag.ca.1
For every 909 Dream Miles used, you will get $100 towards a Package Vacation booking through redtag.ca.
Flexibility to both get and use Miles: use Dream Miles for dollars off online bookings and get Miles on the total value of your booking.
If you’re looking to use Miles towards Cruise bookings through redtag.ca, you’ll be able to do that later in 2019!

As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Travel, Club Voyages, Voyages Transat, Travel Plus, Marlin Travel and tripcentral.ca or use their Miles for Transat Travel Certificates. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018.

Any Certificates or eVouchers you may have currently will continue to be honoured after this time.

I was unaware of this change! How are you informing Collectors?

On November 1, we started communicating this news to Collectors, through an email, updates on www.airmiles.ca, a press release and proactive media relations.

Does this mean I won't be able to get Transat Dream Certificates or Cash eVouchers?

After December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Travel, Club Voyages, Voyages Transat, Travel Plus, Marlin Travel and tripcentral.ca or use their Miles for Transat Travel Certificates. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018.

What if I already used my Miles for a Transat Dream Certificate or Cash eVoucher? Will I still be able to use it?

Yes. Any Certificates or eVouchers you may have currently will continue to be honoured after this time.

What added value will a partnership with redtag.ca bring me?

With thousands of Package Vacations made available by redtag.ca from Canada’s leading travel providers, such as Air Canada Vacations, WestJet Vacations, Sunquest Vacations, Transat, Porter Escapes and Sunwing Vacations, the new partnership provides Collectors with even more choice when booking Package Vacations!

Yes. With this new partnership, you can get and use Miles on Package Vacation bookings:


Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on Package Vacations booked through redtag.ca.1
For every 909 Dream Miles used, you will get $100 towards a Package Vacation booking through redtag.ca.
Flexibility to both get and use Miles: use Dream Miles for dollars off online bookings and get Miles on the total value of your booking.
If you’re looking to use Miles towards Cruise bookings through redtag.ca, you’ll be able to do that later in 2019!

Will I be able to use my Dream Miles towards Cruise bookings?

At the time of launch on January 8, 2019, you will not be able to use your Dream Miles towards Cruise bookings through redtag.ca. We will be working hard to have this implemented so that you may do so later in 2019.

What can I do if I want to use my Miles towards Package Vacation bookings on redtag.ca?

Make sure to set your Account balance preference to make sure you’re getting Dream Miles that you can use towards your Vacation bookings!

Who should I contact if I have questions about this change?

If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us through chat and social media (Facebook, Twitter).

Terms and Conditions

1. Exclusions apply


----------



## BLAZEY

We live on an unlit street with houses only on one side. In 16 years in the house we were prepared to hand out candy for the first 7 years before DD was born. Not one kid came so we just stopped buy the candy. (I only bought one small bag of stuff DH and I liked). It frees us up to take DD9 out each year. Start up at Dmum/ DSIS' s place and take them out for about 1/2 hour then switch to go out with the cousins closer to DD age in their neighbourhood at 6:30.


----------



## tinkerone

Wonder if the Redtag.ca use of AM's will work for last minute bookings as well.  There some really good last minute stuff out there.


----------



## juniorbugman

I decorate my house (even though I have no kids ) I still love it.  I had more kids than last year and had to resort to giving away some of the granola bars and pringles chips.  I make up bags and this year I made up 55 and had about 60 plus kids so next year I will make up 75 bags.  Only stuff I like goes into the bags.  Here are my pumpkin friends and my inflatables.


----------



## bababear_50

Welllllll I am ANGRY!!!
They lied to me and I just got off the phone and told them that they can take back the travel certificates ($1000.00 worth) and give me back my airmiles.
After alot of blah blah blah they are going to get back to me.
I have been trying to get another 1,000.00 before next Spring.
What a mess.
Many people having been saving these darn certificates for once in a lifetime trips.
Not Happy Airmiles!!!
Why did they lie and say the were going to get a travel site up and running themselves and then go to Redtag.ca? Very misleading information!


Mel
no hugs today!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is so far behind she thinks she is in first place  I just realized i haven't even looked at the flyers myself never mind updating the links in the first post  *

*When i read the information about the travel vouchers I was in a bit of a sleep-deprived stupor and my heart sank since we're nowhere near ready to book a holiday even if December 2019 was open. We won't be sure how much money we have available to top up the AM vouchers until long after the end of the year. I'm REALLY happy i decided to just let the miles sit in the account and grow and feel terrible for those of you who have been cashing out gradually.*

*I thought i would look at the site for booking hubby's trip to Ottawa in January and i can't get the stupid site to show me flights from Pearson, only Billy Bishop which isn't convenient to get to from our house -- gotta add about an extra 90 minutes AT LEAST for the commute. I'm able to get the right airport if i go at it thru Redtag directly but that doesn't earn the miles. ALSO no indication of what class ticket I'm buying and he'll need at least a carry-on (not included in Porter's bare bones fare)*

*I did look at the last minute options on their site and happy to see they have the Sandals resorts but really, really, REALLY not happy about booking that level of trip thru a bare-bones service. I have no idea what I'm doing and was hoping I'd have a travel agent to fall back on if things go sideways.*

****ETA I see your frustration Mel, you popped up in my mind IMMEDIATELY over this *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is so far behind she thinks she is in first place  I just realized i haven't even looked at the flyers myself never mind updating the links in the first post  *
> 
> *When i read the information about the travel vouchers I was in a bit of a sleep-deprived stupor and my heart sank since we're nowhere near ready to book a holiday even if December 2019 was open. We won't be sure how much money we have available to top up the AM vouchers until long after the end of the year. I'm REALLY happy i decided to just let the miles sit in the account and grow and feel terrible for those of you who have been cashing out gradually.*
> 
> *I thought i would look at the site for booking hubby's trip to Ottawa in January and i can't get the stupid site to show me flights from Pearson, only Billy Bishop which isn't convenient to get to from our house -- gotta add about an extra 90 minutes AT LEAST for the commute. I'm able to get the right airport if i go at it thru Redtag directly but that doesn't earn the miles. ALSO no indication of what class ticket I'm buying and he'll need at least a carry-on (not included in Porter's bare bones fare)*
> 
> *I did look at the last minute options on their site and happy to see they have the Sandals resorts but really, really, REALLY not happy about booking that level of trip thru a bare-bones service. I have no idea what I'm doing and was hoping I'd have a travel agent to fall back on if things go sideways.*
> 
> ****ETA I see your frustration Mel, you popped up in my mind IMMEDIATELY over this *



I told the Rep straight up....
I want someone who knows what they are talking about and exactly how I want things resolved. I feel duped into bad situation.
Definition of duped:
*deceive, trick, hoodwink, hoax, swindle, defraud, cheat, double-cross*
There is no way Ryan can go on a trip with just 1,000.00.
I was hoping to get him another 1,000.00 in certificates by next Spring.
I have only 5-6 thousand airmiles in my account right now (lots of Christmas redemptions) and no way to get to 10 thousand by the deadline.
The certificates are almost useless now.Goodbye 9090 airmiles...........................
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Welllllll I am ANGRY!!!





Donald - my hero said:


> I'm REALLY happy i decided to just let the miles sit in the account and grow and feel terrible for those of you who have been cashing out gradually.



I'm glad the daughter's travel agent was upfront and told us to cash out if we wanted to take advantage of being able to use them towards our vacation.  Our daughter specifically used marlin travel so that families could use their AM towards their packages.  It just sucks we are not going to be able to put much more onto our package even though we have until March to make our final payment.  

I don't know if AM was truthful to the travel agencies or if information wasn't passed down the lines.  But shame on anyone who led people to believe that they would be able to use vouchers after the new year...knowing full well that they could not use them.  It kind of a repeat of the " expiring " AM and people rushing out to cash in their AM instead of loosing them.  My father inlaw had booked hotels that he never got to use.  Shame on them for the miscommunication to their customers.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> I told the Rep straight up....
> I want someone who knows what they are talking about and exactly how I want things resolved. I feel duped into bad situation.
> Definition of duped:
> *deceive, trick, hoodwink, hoax, swindle, defraud, cheat, double-cross*
> There is no way Ryan can go on a trip with just 1,000.00.
> I was hoping to get him another 1,000.00 in certificates by next Spring.
> I have only 5-6 thousand airmiles in my account right now (lots of Christmas redemptions) and no way to get to 10 thousand by the deadline.
> The certificates are almost useless now.Goodbye 9090 airmiles...........................
> Mel



Did the agent you spoke to say if we can use the travel certificates online on red tag.ca?


----------



## youngdeb12

I'm not super impressed with redtag so far.  I thought maybe I would be pleasantly surprised with whatever they ended up rolling out, but so far I'm seriously reconsidering using AirMiles as our primary form of vacation rewards...  Why did they have to change it?   The previous system was way better.  Call someone up, they find the package, book it and convert your miles to cash.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Did the agent you spoke to say if we can use the travel certificates online on red tag.ca?



She told me NO they can not be used at Redtag.ca. The travel certificates I have  cannot be used in conjunction with the new Redtag.ca program.

sorry
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm glad the daughter's travel agent was upfront and told us to cash out if we wanted to take advantage of being able to use them towards our vacation.  Our daughter specifically used marlin travel so that families could use their AM towards their packages.  It just sucks we are not going to be able to put much more onto our package even though we have until March to make our final payment.
> 
> I don't know if AM was truthful to the travel agencies or if information wasn't passed down the lines.  But shame on anyone who led people to believe that they would be able to use vouchers after the new year...knowing full well that they could not use them.  It kind of a repeat of the " expiring " AM and people rushing out to cash in their AM instead of loosing them.  My father inlaw had booked hotels that he never got to use.  Shame on them for the miscommunication to their customers.




Hi Hon
You can use them but you can not collect anymore so if you were redeeming points and collecting these voucher for a big trip you are stuck with what you have accumulated up to Dec 31st. After this date you can no longer collect them and they can not be combined with the Redtag.ca program.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> You can use them but you can not collect anymore so if you were redeeming points and collecting these voucher for a big trip you are stuck with what you have accumulated up to Dec 31st. After this date you can no longer collect them and they can not be combined with the Redtag.ca program.
> Hugs Mel


I cashed in all the miles we had in September when we got a call from the travel agent so that we could put them towards our package we had purchased.  I had enough miles to save 1600.00 I have enough for another 400.00.  Now the hubby and I will have to decide if we want to cash those in and what ever I can collect between now and mid December and cash those in...or just save towards something to use off redtag.  We wouldn't be doing a package from there anyways, as we have the westjet mc as well.  And want to be able to take advantage of the companion flights they offer with the card.  

I'm truly sorry that they were NOT honest with you about how you would be able to use them in the future.  You and probably many other people who use these reward programs to the best of their abilities to make their travel a little easier on their bank accounts with our low dollar and high priced flights, have been again " tricked" much like when Am were going to expire and they wanted people to use their points instead of sitting on them and saving for big ticket items like trips.  This will NOT go down well and AM will take another hit in the news again from upset customers.  Honestly...I would be taking to FB and Twitter to post how they have mislead you into using your miles to something that you can't use and had specifically asked if you would be able to use them they way you were.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I can’t recall , was it 7 offers get 2000 airmiles last year as well ? I think it was but I don’t keep track.



It was 7 to get 2000AM last year


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh my gosh that is low.  I thought our courtyard was low but a neighbour said she counts every year and it was higher than last.  Last time I talked with her last night it was around 60 kids.
> 
> What were your non-food treats?



I had:
mini play doh
glow sticks
bubble stuff
mini yoyos
Hallowe'en themed mardi gras necklaces
Plastic spider rings

I have a teal/blue plastic pumpkin that I keep all the non-food items in and I print out a new Teal Pumpkin Project sign each year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Did I read there was a coupon book you needed or something for STB last year?  Of so, where do you get it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well ... this whole stupid travel voucher poop-storm (wonder if that phrase will make it thru the language filter or not!) has left me with a very sour taste in my mouth for AM once again! I consider this group very savvy when it comes to the ins & outs and we are usually on top of things, but this? It came right out of left field and knocked some of us on our butts.  They still have this wording on their website and it's a straight up LIE now!!!*

*In 2018, together with Transat Distribution Canada, we will be introducing a new PVC website, enabling you to use your Miles immediately for PVC bookings online, 24/7 with participating partners.*
*I don't trust Redtag for a big-ticket vacation, but maybe I'm just too old? On their website they say the following BUT what happens if you run into trouble DURING your vacation?????*


* Our agents are always just a phone call away and will be anxious to answer any questions or concerns you may have, before or after your vacation.*
*Massive sigh, question for all of you, do you want me to get ready to maintain a thread dedicated to Shopping the Block when the time comes? I enjoy the interaction and figure that i might as well put all the information i keep for myself out for others to use as well. I think it helps to keep things in one place when we start to hunt.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Rumour alert: Someone is posting on RFD that Shop the Block will be Nov 15 - Dec 27. Top award (because lets face it that's what we'll all go for) 7 coupons get 2000AM. I can't remember what all the others levels will get. They mention in their post that this is preliminary and may change before the promotion starts.





pigletto said:


> I can’t recall , was it 7 offers get 2000 airmiles last year as well ? I think it was but I don’t keep track.





ottawamom said:


> It was 7 to get 2000AM last year





CanadianKrista said:


> Did I read there was a coupon book you needed or something for STB last year?  Of so, where do you get it?



Last year it was use 7 coupons get 2,000 air miles.  Also 5 coupons and 3 coupons but I forget what those amounts were for.  I always go for the highest.

The coupon booklets can be picked up at the participating stores.  I got mine from Foodland last year.  Some places offer the booklets a couple of days before hand.  Some don't.


----------



## ottawamom

With all the Red Tag talk. Are we still going to be able to book a flight with Airmiles after December 31 and use our airmiles to pay for it? Is the RedTag site just for Packages?

Yes Donald, we need your leadership to keep us all informed and on track with Shop the Block.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Did I read there was a coupon book you needed or something for STB last year?  Of so, where do you get it?



*Yes, there will be coupon books available in partner stores once the promo goes live. You'll want to pick up several so you can have extra coupons to staple to your receipts for potential follow-ups. There will also be coupons online that are in addition to the booklets. *

*Here's the link from last year's promo if you want to get a little better feel for what happens*

* Shop the Block from 2017*


----------



## marchingstar

youngdeb12 said:


> Will I be able to use my Dream Miles towards Cruise bookings?
> 
> At the time of launch on January 8, 2019, you will not be able to use your Dream Miles towards Cruise bookings through redtag.ca. We will be working hard to have this implemented so that you may do so later in 2019.[/Q
> 
> mel: I’m really sorry this change is causing you so much stress and frustration. I would be upset in your shoes too, and i really hope you can find a solution that will work for you
> 
> For me personally, I am happy with a move to a web-based service, but that’s because I prefer to make our own plans and book ourselves. The quote above is what concerns me a bit, because we’ve agreed that my miles are going to be used for a disney cruise. i hope that cruises are offered soon. i also did a test to see what the cruises would cost, and the prices are t even showing. here’s hoping they sort things out soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> With all the Red Tag talk. Are we still going to be able to book a flight with Airmiles after December 31 and use our airmiles to pay for it? Is the RedTag site just for Packages?
> 
> Yes Donald, we need your leadership to keep us all informed and on track with Shop the Block.


*Aww CRAP, i hadn't even considered that potential wrinkle!!! Redtag has vacations, flights, hotels, rental cars, last minute & cruise listed on their website. HOWEVER, i can't figure out how exactly it's working, tried to pick a flight for hubby and i can only select economy or business class with no other choice allowed. All 3 "big" carriers in Canada now have about 8 categories to book now*

*Thanks for the boost of confidence  I already have my information gathering on my desk *


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

A thread dedicated to Shop the Block would be awesome if you care to do it!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Massive sigh, question for all of you, do you want me to get ready to maintain a thread dedicated to Shopping the Block when the time comes? I enjoy the interaction and figure that i might as well put all the information i keep for myself out for others to use as well. I think it helps to keep things in one place when we start to hunt.*



I would appreciate it.  I'm sure many others do as well!  I guess the question is do you mind keep starting/maintaining these threads or are you getting tired of it?


----------



## CanadianKrista

I agree a separate thread would be great, too - especially for a newbie like me - I think there are more of us here too


----------



## Disney Addicted

I sure hope they give you back your air miles Mel!  I'm so sorry to read about this.  

One would think Air Miles could arrange the current $100 travel certificates to be used at RedTag.ca as well instead of forcing people to try and cash them in at the other agencies before the end of the year.  I really can't imagine why that should be a problem.  Air Miles promised those certificates would NEVER expire.  Now they put an expiry date on them?  Just let people use them at RedTag as well.  Or for those who already booked a trip with the other agencies, let them continue putting their miles to that until their trip is down but no one else can start a new booking.


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> A thread dedicated to Shop the Block would be awesome if you care to do it!





Disney Addicted said:


> I would appreciate it.  I'm sure many others do as well!  I guess the question is do you mind keep starting/maintaining these threads or are you getting tired of it?





CanadianKrista said:


> I agree a separate thread would be great, too - especially for a newbie like me - I think there are more of us here too



*I LOVE maintaining these threads! Really, i do -- keeps me out of trouble, gives me something to focus on and actually helps me stay stable mood-wise (yes, my signature is from personal experience  )*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I LOVE maintaining these threads! Really, i do -- keeps me out of trouble, gives me something to focus on and actually helps me stay stable mood-wise (yes, my signature is from personal experience  )*



LOL - I get it.  I really do.  There's a reason why I grew up loving Donald Duck as my favorite character hands-down!  

By the way, I'm glad you like to do this.  I never earned as many miles until I came here last year.  There's no way I could possibly do what you do.  Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## hdrolfe

Hopefully AM gets their act together for all those who have cashed in for the travel certificates and are saving up. 

Also hope Redtag gets their cruise act together. They don't seem to sell all cruise lines, I saw Disney and Carnival, but no prices on the Disney. I think RCL as well? But no NCL, Celebrity, Princess, MSC. If I can use the AM for a cruise, I will be happy! If it's on a cruiseline I want. I like to control my own booking though so that could be tricky. I did some looking around, they do have a lot of packages for winter, but it was hard to find the ones I want (I want direct flights and there was no way I could find to filter for that). We shall see I suppose. I hope they don't move to flights only through them as well, although I wonder if that might be easier in some situations, or if it would open up availability. Pay for the flight with AM at the 909AM per $100 instead of the way they work now? Actually that would probably be a loss, I'm not sure. Ugh. First the messed up merchandise catalog, now a travel change... what's next!

Looking forward to STB, and hopefully a thread to keep it all organized! If you are up to it Donald that'd be great


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL - I get it.  I really do.  There's a reason why I grew up loving Donald Duck as my favorite character hands-down!
> 
> By the way, I'm glad you like to do this.  I never earned as many miles until I came here last year.  There's no way I could possibly do what you do.  Thank you so much for everything!


*OK... that moment you tell Donald why you love him so much and he walks out of the pavilion with you, his handler & photographer running behind shouting "Donald, come back, what will Daisy say??"*
**


----------



## isabellea

Halloween... we probably had over 100 kids at our house and because of the rain, it was quieter than previous years. 

Mel... I am so sorry! That change sucks!

STB...hopefully it will be as easy as last year for me. I am lucky as I can shop both the QC and ON partners. Last years I bought a few items for my local food bank to help some fellow DISer from west and I will be happy to do it again if it's needed this year.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK... that moment you tell Donald why you love him so much and he walks out of the pavilion with you, his handler & photographer running behind shouting "Donald, come back, what will Daisy say??"*
> *View attachment 362659*


There needs to be a 'love' button because I LOVE this!  So cute.


----------



## osully

We had about 20 kids! First year in a non condo and a different neighbourhood. Not many kids here but one adorable little girl who asked if her treats were peanut free. We started looking and then her mom said “I don’t know why she is asking! She’s not even allergic!” So cute! 

PS fine print on the Sobeys 20x means you just get 20x base miles. So yeah it’s spend $100 Get 100AM basically. I’ll take it. As I did Superstore last week and got 0 AM. Lol


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL - I get it.  I really do.  There's a reason why I grew up loving Donald Duck as my favorite character hands-down!
> 
> By the way, I'm glad you like to do this.  I never earned as many miles until I came here last year.  There's no way I could possibly do what you do.  Thank you so much for everything!


add me to the Duck Appreciation Club! my air miles account has sky rocketed thanks to these threads


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Disney Addicted said:


> I sure hope they give you back your air miles Mel!  I'm so sorry to read about this.
> 
> One would think Air Miles could arrange the current $100 travel certificates to be used at RedTag.ca as well instead of forcing people to try and cash them in at the other agencies before the end of the year.  I really can't imagine why that should be a problem.  Air Miles promised those certificates would NEVER expire.  Now they put an expiry date on them?  Just let people use them at RedTag as well.  Or for those who already booked a trip with the other agencies, let them continue putting their miles to that until their trip is down but no one else can start a new booking.



The way that I read the announcement is that you can still USE the travel certificates if you have them and they will still be honored at Transat Travel, Marlin Travel etc. 

The limitation will be that you will no longer be able to use your airmiles for any NEW travel certificates or evouchers after Dec. 31, 2018 and you will no longer be able to COLLECT airmiles after Dec. 31, 2018 from those travel agencies. 

From their website: 
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24600094&changeLocale=en_CA

*Transat Distribution Canada (TDC)*
As a result of this new partnership, after December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Travel, Club Voyages, Voyages Transat, Travel Plus, Marlin Travel and tripcentral.ca or use their Miles for Transat Travel Certificates. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018.

_*Any Certificates or eVouchers you may have currently will continue to be honoured after this time.*_



"Does this mean I won't be able to get Transat Dream Certificates or Cash eVouchers?

After December 31, 2018, 11:59 p.m. ET, Collectors will no longer be able to get Miles directly from Transat Travel, Club Voyages, Voyages Transat, Travel Plus, Marlin Travel and tripcentral.ca or use their Miles for Transat Travel Certificates. Collectors can continue to use their Cash Miles for Transat eVouchers up until December 31, 2018.

What if I already used my Miles for a Transat Dream Certificate or Cash eVoucher? Will I still be able to use it?

Yes. Any Certificates or eVouchers you may have currently will continue to be honoured after this time."


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an Onyx offer... earn 60 AM at any airmiles partner Nov 2 - 4, get an extra 30 AM. I don't think I'll be doing it. I checked the flyers and I really don't think I want to spend $100 at Metro or Sobeys this weekend so I may get one or two AM. Oh well! Hopefully others who can do it get a similar offer.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got an Onyx offer... earn 60 AM at any airmiles partner Nov 2 - 4, get an extra 30 AM. I don't think I'll be doing it. I checked the flyers and I really don't think I want to spend $100 at Metro or Sobeys this weekend so I may get one or two AM. Oh well! Hopefully others who can do it get a similar offer.


One of my cards got a gold offer, collect 10 get 5.  Not huge by any means.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Hopefully AM gets their act together for all those who have cashed in for the travel certificates and are saving up.
> 
> Also hope Redtag gets their cruise act together. They don't seem to sell all cruise lines, I saw Disney and Carnival, but no prices on the Disney. I think RCL as well? But no NCL, Celebrity, Princess, MSC. If I can use the AM for a cruise, I will be happy! If it's on a cruiseline I want.



They did say booking cruises wouldn't be available until later in 2019. Maybe that is why the delay...trying to add more cruise lines to their inventory?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, sounds like this Travel Voucher debacle should be another episode of Marketplace!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ILovePixieDust said:


> The way that I read the announcement is that you can still USE the travel certificates if you have them and they will still be honored at Transat Travel, Marlin Travel etc.



Yes, I see what you mean.  I did read that wrong.  Thank you.

I'm so glad my husband & I did not change our minds on Universal Studios tickets.  With having $2,200 in travel available we debated cashing them in for a trip instead.  I would be exploding now if I had.

I feel it's shameful that Air Miles won't allow existing travel certificates to be used at RedTag after changing companies.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I got an Onyx offer... earn 60 AM at any airmiles partner Nov 2 - 4, get an extra 30 AM. I don't think I'll be doing it. I checked the flyers and I really don't think I want to spend $100 at Metro or Sobeys this weekend so I may get one or two AM. Oh well! Hopefully others who can do it get a similar offer.



I got earn 40, get 20.  I don't see me earning 40 at Rexall, Sobeys or Metro based on the new flyers.


----------



## osully

I hope I get that offer! I plan to do the 20x AM at Sobeys so I'd get at least 100AM for spending $100 on my regular stuff anyways!


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> I got an Onyx offer... earn 60 AM at any airmiles partner Nov 2 - 4, get an extra 30 AM. I don't think I'll be doing it. I checked the flyers and I really don't think I want to spend $100 at Metro or Sobeys this weekend so I may get one or two AM. Oh well! Hopefully others who can do it get a similar offer.



I got the same one. I think I should be able to get it done at Thrifty Foods.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Question for those that did the onyx bonus last time (we were in Florida in August so missed it):

I assume Sobeys, because they cut off on Saturday night that you'd need to shop by Saturday?  Sunday they would post a week too late? Correct??

Also, it's the sum of all airmiles earned Nov 2 to Nov 4??? Correct??
Terms and Conditions says *partners* "Any Mile collected in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners" however email say *partner* " at any AIR MILES Partner"


----------



## mab2012

My Onyx offer is collect 70, get 35.  Can't see it, unless a good bonus offer pops up for this weekend.


----------



## mab2012

Days In the Sun said:


> Also, it's the sum of all airmiles earned Nov 2 to Nov 4??? Correct??
> Terms and Conditions says *partners* "Any Mile collected in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners" however email say *partner* " at any AIR MILES Partner"



I noticed that too, but the Terms and Conditions are pretty clear that it is cumulative across partners, with the exception of credit card rewards.  I would go with the T&C.


----------



## Days In the Sun

@Donald - my hero, I remember awhile ago you posted about the extensive items included in the Beauty category at Rexall.  I'm wondering if you can elaborate again (or know where the post is lol), unfortunately I've been trying to do a search for it on this thread all day and I just get error messages.

Would you know if shampoo etc. is included?  They don't mention anything about hair in the ad.  I asked at one store today and they were clueless (no help at all), another store said yes, definitely but I didn't know them so I'm not sure she has it correct.  I think you might have mentioned first aid??? How about deodorant?  The ad implies these are all excluded imho.

Any help would be great ... or from anyone else of course!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I asked on air miles fb page about flights, etc. The only thing being booked on redtag is the packages and cruises. This must be their big plan of us being able to do it ourselves?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> @Donald - my hero, I remember awhile ago you posted about the extensive items included in the Beauty category at Rexall.  I'm wondering if you can elaborate again (or know where the post is lol), unfortunately I've been trying to do a search for it on this thread all day and I just get error messages.
> 
> Would you know if shampoo etc. is included?  They don't mention anything about hair in the ad.  I asked at one store today and they were clueless (no help at all), another store said yes, definitely but I didn't know them so I'm not sure she has it correct.  I think you might have mentioned first aid??? How about deodorant?  The ad implies these are all excluded imho.
> 
> Any help would be great ... or from anyone else of course!


*I'm just heading to bed so this is a short answer -- i'll dig deeper tomorrow! A quick glance tells me you're asking about Sunday's beauty event to spend $50 get 100AM? This is different from when they have what they call "Head-to-Toe" which DOES include most of the things you mentioned. The beauty events are usually just cosmetics, skin cleaners and stuff like that, perfumes,  the high end bath products (you know, all the stuff we don't use in this house  ) ALL of the products on the first page of the flyer will fall under that category allowing you to stack the miles. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm just heading to bed so this is a short answer -- i'll dig deeper tomorrow! A quick glance tells me you're asking about Sunday's beauty event to spend $50 get 100AM? This is different from when they have what they call "Head-to-Toe" which DOES include most of the things you mentioned. The beauty events are usually just cosmetics, skin cleaners and stuff like that, perfumes,  the high end bath products (you know, all the stuff we don't use in this house  ) ALL of the products on the first page of the flyer will fall under that category allowing you to stack the miles. *



Ahhhh, you are correct, I'm thinking of your head-to-toe post @Donald - my hero.  Don't bother then, yes I'm working on a Sunday shop and you are correct I'm mixed up, I appreciate your responding, the search will be working eventually and I'll search back your posts re: head-to-toe.  Much thanks ... sweet dreams!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ooopsie! Late to the flyer game, sorry!*

*Rexall ON Flyer*
*Rexall Western Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Pretty slim pickings !*


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> We had about 20 kids! First year in a non condo and a different neighbourhood. Not many kids here but one adorable little girl who asked if her treats were peanut free. We started looking and then her mom said “I don’t know why she is asking! She’s not even allergic!” So cute!
> 
> PS fine print on the Sobeys 20x means you just get 20x base miles. So yeah it’s spend $100 Get 100AM basically. I’ll take it. As I did Superstore last week and got 0 AM. Lol



Is the Sobey’s 20X offer in the flyer? The West flyer has it only valid November 6 for customer appreciation day. 

My Onyx offer is earn 80 get 40 AM. With the sobey’s only valid Nov 6, it won’t help with this offer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I assume Sobeys, because they cut off on Saturday night that you'd need to shop by Saturday?  Sunday they would post a week too late? Correct??



My husband's Oynx offer is earn 40 miles get 20 bonus miles Nov 2-4th.  At the moment I plan on using his card at Sobey's today.  But even if I used it on the 4th instead I don't believe it matters if it posts a week late.  There's 90 days before receiving the bonus miles so that gives Air Miles plenty of time to see the 40 miles posted.  I believe the only issue that would occur is if Sobey's posted the shop as say Nov 5th instead of Nov 4th by the time they posted it.  If that happened I'd be on chat with Air Miles with a photo of my receipt to show the shop was really on Nov 4th.  It would probably take waiting 90 days but I'm sure Air Miles would fix it when proof of purchase date/receipt.


----------



## isabellea

Once again, no Onyx offer for me.


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> Once again, no Onyx offer for me.



No onyx for me either,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine is 60/30, DH is 70/35. Strange that his threshold is higher than mine...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I asked on air miles fb page about flights, etc. The only thing being booked on redtag is the packages and cruises. This must be their big plan of us being able to do it ourselves?


So we wouldn't be able to book hotel only and use our AM?  Ugh.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> So we wouldn't be able to book hotel only and use our AM?  Ugh.



Everything else is business as usual through the air miles website.


----------



## ottawamom

DH got the earn 60 get 30AM ONYX offer. I didn't get one at all. I'm all done with shopping for the week anyway. $3 in a bonus is no big loss.


----------



## mort1331

Sorry been off web for a bit. Just finished reading 10 pages. Sorry to those who got sucked with the travel vouchers.
For the STB remember points wont be used for gold or onyx this year. They will be used as a nice jump start for next year.


----------



## dancin Disney style

For the first time every I got the Onyx offer, 80/40. Seems a little odd that I never get this stuff because I've been Onyx since it started.  Whatever, not likely that I will get this one done anyway.  I grocery shopped last night and that's it shopping wise for this weekend.

On the travel cert front....I've only got $300 but my plan was to get a few here and there  to get a little discount on our next all inclusive.  I was never planning to book something big with them.  I'm wondering if I should order 2 or 3 more right now so that I have a decent sized discount when I do finally book something next year.   I think I'm more disappointed at not being able to continue to use Marlin Travel.  It's 5 minutes away from home and the agents are really great there.  All inclusive packages are the only thing I use an agent for....all other travel I handle myself.


----------



## ottawamom

Shop the Block update. Just read more on RFD looks like it may be 7 Partners not 7 coupons. Could make things a bit more challenging but still doable. (Sobeys, Market Fresh, Foodland, Metro, IGA, Staples, LCBO, RONA, Lowes and Rexall to name a few off the top of my head)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did a mock booking on redtag.ca for an AI in Jamaica...flights are not direct.  Shows a connection in YYZ.  Part of the bonus of a package vacation on the charters is the direct flights!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shell, Irving


----------



## isabellea

Marché Traditions, IGA Express, Jean Coutu, Rachelle-Béry and Nickels if you’re not too far from QC


----------



## CanadianKrista

So when STB has been partners rather than offiers, is it special offers at 7 partners, or just any airmiles at those partners?  I guess we have to wait and see....I think I can do 7 - Metro, Sobeys, Shell, LCBO, Rexall, maybe the children's place, and figure out if I have a foodland around....I wonder if the travel hub or airmilesshops will count as well?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  Doesn't appear to be a foodland in Ottawa.  Staples might be good for some Christmas stuff.


----------



## star72232

CanadianKrista said:


> So when STB has been partners rather than offiers, is it special offers at 7 partners, or just any airmiles at those partners?  I guess we have to wait and see....I think I can do 7 - Metro, Sobeys, Shell, LCBO, Rexall, maybe the children's place, and figure out if I have a foodland around....I wonder if the travel hub or airmilesshops will count as well?



I'm pretty sure there was an offer for airmilesshops in the offer last year.


----------



## kimbert

If STB is 7 partners, I find that much harder to do here in NS. If they include the credit cards as they have previously, I'm thankful to have both my Amex and M/C set to the same primary card, so that can be 2 of 7 done pretty easily. My options for the remaining 5 are usually slim: Sobeys and Lawtons I can shop without spending money just to get AM, but others are harder. NSLC is tough even (we don't use much!), I buy gas at a special station for a discount, so no Shell or Irving, and we haven't even gone through 2 of the 4 ink I bought at Staples last offer period! Ha ha. Oh well, maybe someone will end up getting office supplies for Christmas!! =)

For the Onyx offer I received earn 80, get 40. And frankly, other than big bonus offers, earning 80 miles in 3 days is nearly impossible. However, I noticed you had to click to activate the offer... Not sure if that was the same as last time, because I didn't see the email until too late so I just deleted it without reading. But if you're at least going to try, make sure to click to activate it!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> DH got the earn 60 get 30AM ONYX offer. I didn't get one at all. I'm all done with shopping for the week anyway. $3 in a bonus is no big loss.



My thinking too. My offer is 80/40. I’m sure I could scrape together a Rexall order, but at the end of the day, an extra 40 miles isn’t worth stressing. Every mile counts, but some are sooooo much easier to earn. 

As for StB, the 7 partners thing sounds right to me. Like others, I always make sure to register my credit cards (there’s usually an offer where your card counts as one partner so long as you use it a certain number of times). Out west, we have the grocery stores (safeway and sobeys), their liquor stores, rexall, shell, and global pet foods (if you don’t have pets...christmas presents for people who do! or donations to local shelters). airmilesshops was included last year too—my fuzzy memory says it might have required shopping at 3 different online stores?

my fingers are crossed for a similar list of stores this year, because it worked well for me and my christmas shopping.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> If STB is 7 partners, I find that much harder to do here in NS. If they include the credit cards as they have previously, I'm thankful to have both my Amex and M/C set to the same primary card, so that can be 2 of 7 done pretty easily. My options for the remaining 5 are usually slim: Sobeys and Lawtons I can shop without spending money just to get AM, but others are harder. NSLC is tough even (we don't use much!), I buy gas at a special station for a discount, so no Shell or Irving, and we haven't even gone through 2 of the 4 ink I bought at Staples last offer period! Ha ha. Oh well, maybe someone will end up getting office supplies for Christmas!! =)



Yup, NS doesn't have any many "good" partners.  NSLC is the worst! Worse than staples! lol 

BMO, Shell, Irving, Sobeys, Lawtons, Pharmasave, Air Miles Shops, and I think Children's Place typically has an offer, are my go-to's.


----------



## Eveningsong

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh.  Doesn't appear to be a foodland in Ottawa.  Staples might be good for some Christmas stuff.



There is one in Vankleek Hill, I have been to this store. 

*Foodland Vankleek Hill*
5666 Highway 34
Vankleek Hill, ON. K0B 1R0
Tel: 613-678-6278


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh.  Doesn't appear to be a foodland in Ottawa.  Staples might be good for some Christmas stuff.



Depending on where you are in the city there is a Foodland in Greely and Osgoode. Both are a bit of a drive but on a nice day I enjoy the drive in the country (see something new). There is a reason we call it the Airmiles Hunt. It can be a bit of a commitment if you want to be serious about it.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yeah I was looking at Greely.  I was hoping there was one in Arnprior, but not there either - that's actually closer for me - I'm out in Dunrobin!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> My husband's Oynx offer is earn 40 miles get 20 bonus miles Nov 2-4th.  At the moment I plan on using his card at Sobey's today.  But even if I used it on the 4th instead I don't believe it matters if it posts a week late.  There's 90 days before receiving the bonus miles so that gives Air Miles plenty of time to see the 40 miles posted.  I believe the only issue that would occur is if Sobey's posted the shop as say Nov 5th instead of Nov 4th by the time they posted it.  If that happened I'd be on chat with Air Miles with a photo of my receipt to show the shop was really on Nov 4th.  It would probably take waiting 90 days but I'm sure Air Miles would fix it when proof of purchase date/receipt.



I agree, I'm sure it will work itself out, I'll shop by Saturday to be safe.  Still trying to figure out how to get to these spend levels, so few airmiles deals this week except the Sobeys and Metro 100am/$100.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> Shop the Block update. Just read more on RFD looks like it may be 7 Partners not 7 coupons. Could make things a bit more challenging but still doable. (Sobeys, Market Fresh, Foodland, Metro, IGA, Staples, LCBO, RONA, Lowes and Rexall to name a few off the top of my head)



Ugh and double ugh if this is true! Out here on Vancouver Island we are starved for places to earn AM. I had to depend on the kindness of Ontario and Quebec people here to help me get the big bonus.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In the process of starting a StB thread -- give me a few to have it up before you post please so i can have a few placeholders *

*OK it's active now ... come on over & join in the fun. I'll pull the comments that are hiding in this thread for reference*

*Shop the Block 2018 Coming Soon Thread*


----------



## juniorbugman

My ONYX offer is collect 100 miles get 50 bonus miles.  Will the Sobeys spend 100 get 20x points count as earned miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My thoughts  on the ONYX & Gold offer some of you have:*

*you need to activate the offer thru the link but doesn't matter when you do that, it's the transaction date that counts*
*it's not clear in the information if it's bonus miles or base miles you need to earn so no idea of cash outlay!*
*one more example of Airmiles not being consistent in their offers with wildly different thresholds AND some of us NOT getting the offer at all (neither card here)*
*I STILL haven't received miles from last offer and we went out of our way to hit up the required stores -- HATE chasing miles*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> In the process of starting a StB thread -- give me a few to have it up before you post please so i can have a few placeholders



 

Thank you for all the hard work you do keep us AM collecting peeps!!!!  We are a special type of people


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are a special type of people



Is that what we are calling ourselves now? LOL  

DH used to make fun of me, but now that he has seen the rewards of collecting, I have him trained to text me before purchasing..."Your card or mine?"


----------



## isabellea

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh.  Doesn't appear to be a foodland in Ottawa.  Staples might be good for some Christmas stuff.



Driving to Gatineau might be an option... Last year I did both QC and ON offers and they all counted.



Eveningsong said:


> There is one in Vankleek Hill, I have been to this store.
> 
> *Foodland Vankleek Hill*
> 5666 Highway 34
> Vankleek Hill, ON. K0B 1R0
> Tel: 613-678-6278



That’s the Foodland I go to! I like it and it’s open 24h a day.


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Yeah I was looking at Greely.  I was hoping there was one in Arnprior, but not there either - that's actually closer for me - I'm out in Dunrobin!



Yes that is a bit of a drive but with a bit of planning it can work.



Donald - my hero said:


> *My thoughts  on the ONYX & Gold offer some of you have:*
> 
> *you need to activate the offer thru the link but doesn't matter when you do that, it's the transaction date that counts*
> *it's not clear in the information if it's bonus miles or base miles you need to earn so no idea of cash outlay!*
> *one more example of Airmiles not being consistent in their offers with wildly different thresholds AND some of us NOT getting the offer at all (neither card here)*
> *I STILL haven't received miles from last offer and we went out of our way to hit up the required stores -- HATE chasing miles*



I got them to credit my account. Need to wait until Nove 26th to get DH and DS accounts straightened out. This most recent promotion gives me hope that they will be receptive to the arguement I plan to put forward. (didn't matter which miles you got, bonus or base)



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is that what we are calling ourselves now? LOL


 "Special type of people"

I think we should be "Airmiles Hunters" we're a fierce but co-operative group of people dedicated to our common goal.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are a special type of people



Love your new picture, pumpkin! That's a good looking castle!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks like I will be able to hit the 70/35 miles for DH's card this weekend. Lawton's sent him an offer $30/30 miles, plus his Sobeys My Offers, that will definitely work.  Thank goodness because there is nothing in the Sobeys flyer!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I think we should be "Airmiles Hunters" we're a fierce but co-operative group of people dedicated to our common goal.



It's the ONLY forum I am a part of that doesn't have rude or nasty posters/comments.  It's quite refreshing in the days of keyboard warriors.


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup, NS doesn't have any many "good" partners.  NSLC is the worst! Worse than staples! lol
> 
> BMO, Shell, Irving, Sobeys, Lawtons, Pharmasave, Air Miles Shops, and I think Children's Place typically has an offer, are my go-to's.



Ooooh, thanks for the reminder about Pharmasave. It's a bit out of the way, but I'll drive there to spend the smaller amount required (usually) than try to get NSLC or Staples spend thresholds!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's the ONLY forum I am a part of that doesn't have rude or nasty posters/comments.  It's quite refreshing in the days of keyboard warriors.


Isn't that the truth.....people feel very free to type whatever they want or they very quickly jump on something that they perceive as nasty/judgmental etc.  You get have a new one ripped for you about 10 different ways on a lot of threads, Facebook too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the reminder about Pharmasave. It's a bit out of the way, but I'll drive there to spend the smaller amount required (usually) than try to get NSLC or Staples spend thresholds!



I always buy the branded pump hand soaps for the buy 2 branded products, they cost around $2 each?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's the ONLY forum I am a part of that doesn't have rude or nasty posters/comments.  It's quite refreshing in the days of keyboard warriors.



Oh my gosh, yes!!  RFD is the worst.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's the ONLY forum I am a part of that doesn't have rude or nasty posters/comments.  It's quite refreshing in the days of keyboard warriors.





dancin Disney style said:


> Isn't that the truth.....people feel very free to type whatever they want or they very quickly jump on something that they perceive as nasty/judgmental etc.  You get have a new one ripped for you about 10 different ways on a lot of threads, Facebook too.





Disney Addicted said:


> Oh my gosh, yes!!  RFD is the worst.


*YES! all of this is so true and the main reason i don't mind maintaining these threads one bit! Heck, i don't even like to venture beyond the edge of the Canadian Forum on these boards, there are some seriously nasty DIS-ers out there *

*I don't think I'm friends with anyone here on FB but if so you'd notice i don't post much out there, only a few people I interact with and when i do i ALWAYS take time before i hit enter to triple read what I've typed. I rarely, if ever, have any "Memories" because you have to post something for that to happen  I'm the same with my emails -- there is no way to take back something you've put out there and social media, of any form, doesn't allow for body language, tone of voice or simple nuances to show.*

*I also HATE to share information without being able to provide clear, documented proof to back myself up. I'm also quick to apologize if I discover that I was wrong. *


----------



## juniorbugman

So today at Sobeys I spent $130 and got 6 regular miles, I had a spend $110 get 30 miles, earned 10 other bonus miles and got 114 in the multiply your miles for a total of 160 so hopefully that will count for my earn 100 miles get 50 miles ONYX offer.


----------



## hdrolfe

I did my first of 4 Shell fill ups in November. Should be easy to get 3 more this month. I tend to put 25 L in every week or 10 days. I even had a 5 cents off from Sobeys! So I used my savings to get a lottery ticket  Fingers crossed.


----------



## bababear_50

No call back from Airmiles.
Very disappointed in their *specialists*.
By 5 pm I called and spoke to another specialist and his attitude was "Airmiles reserve the right to change the program at any time".
"We are striving to constantly change and update airmiles"
I'm out .....................while I review the whole airmiles thing.
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sorry if it was already stated, but when does the Redtag.ca booking with air miles start again?  Jan 1st?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sorry if it was already stated, but when does the Redtag.ca booking with air miles start again?  Jan 1st?


*From the AM website:*
*When will this change come into effect?

Starting January 8, 2019, 12:00 a.m. ET, you will be able to get and use Miles for Package Vacation bookings through redtag.*


----------



## bababear_50

New ONYX product 
500 airmiles per person
limit two tickets


*Dinner for One at Impasto, with Stefano Faita - Montreal - December 19th (exclusive to Gold and Onyx® Collectors)*

Exclusive for Gold and ONYX Collectors only - just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Maximum of 2 tickets per Gold or ONYX Collector.



Overview
Terms & Conditions
Dinner at Impasto, with Stefano Faita

Wednesday December 19th, 2018 at 6:00pm

Restaurant Impasto
48, rue Dante, Montréal, QC
H2S 1J5

This Gold and ONYX exclusive AIR MILES culinary event for one (1) includes:


Pre-meal cocktail with canapés, starts at 6:00 p.m.
Four course meal with wine pairings – prepared by Chef Michele Forgione and presented by the team and Sommelier
Meet & greet with Stefano Faita
A care package for each participant to share with yours, over another pleasant savoring moment at home
 
To ensure for a maximum number of participants to enjoy the event, the service could be offered on larger tables, in the company of other AIR MILES Collectors, for a family-seating dining experience.


----------



## Glynis4

So I’ve been starting to worry a little bit that I won’t keep my Gold status this year - haven’t been collecting much. But then yesterday I received a spend $100 get 200 bonus miles from Sobeys My Offers! And I had a Gold offer for collect 10/get 10. I usually don’t spend $100 at a time on groceries, and haven’t been shopping at Sobeys lately (Superstore is so much cheaper!), but for 200 air miles I was gonna do it! So I shopped tonight, spent $148 and got 221 air miles! Lots of things I needed ended up being on sale so it was a very successful trip!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Glynis4 said:


> So I’ve been starting to worry a little bit that I won’t keep my Gold status this year - haven’t been collecting much. But then yesterday I received a spend $100 get 200 bonus miles from Sobeys My Offers!



Wait, WHAT?  That's an amazing offer! Typically it's spend a gazillion dollars and get 35 air miles LOL  

But really, my threshold offers are $160 get 35 miles, DH's is $60 get 20 miles.


----------



## Glynis4

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wait, WHAT?  That's an amazing offer! Typically it's spend a gazillion dollars and get 35 air miles LOL
> 
> But really, my threshold offers are $160 get 35 miles, DH's is $60 get 20 miles.



Yes I never see offers like that, so I had to jump on it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! all of this is so true and the main reason i don't mind maintaining these threads one bit! Heck, i don't even like to venture beyond the edge of the Canadian Forum on these boards, there are some seriously nasty DIS-ers out there *
> 
> *I don't think I'm friends with anyone here on FB but if so you'd notice i don't post much out there, only a few people I interact with and when i do i ALWAYS take time before i hit enter to triple read what I've typed. I rarely, if ever, have any "Memories" because you have to post something for that to happen  I'm the same with my emails -- there is no way to take back something you've put out there and social media, of any form, doesn't allow for body language, tone of voice or simple nuances to show.*
> 
> *I also HATE to share information without being able to provide clear, documented proof to back myself up. I'm also quick to apologize if I discover that I was wrong. *


A long time ago a friend of mine was telling me a story about a difficult situation that she was dealing with and a lot of emails were going back and forth. She mentioned that she had typed up her response and decided to just let it sit  on her screen over night before sending it. She wanted to come back to it later to see if she still felt the same way.  Ever since then I have adopted the same for myself and it has saved me a lot of trouble. I've even let something sit in the reply box here on the Dis before posting....there have been times where in that gap the thread has turned ugly and I've been happy to delete my reply and stay out of it.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> A long time ago a friend of mine was telling me a story about a difficult situation that she was dealing with and a lot of emails were going back and forth. She mentioned that she had typed up her response and decided to just let it sit  on her screen over night before sending it. She wanted to come back to it later to see if she still felt the same way.  Ever since then I have adopted the same for myself and it has saved me a lot of trouble. I've even let something sit in the reply box here on the Dis before posting....there have been times where in that gap the thread has turned ugly and I've been happy to delete my reply and stay out of it.


Dh and I have a 24 hour rule for dealing with things or people that are contentious and it’s saved my butt more than a few times. My first instinct is almost always not how I chose to deal with it once I’ve had time to think.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We went through this a handful of times over my son's 15-year hockey career (age 5-20). He played AAA his whole life.  I had a few of Mama Meltdowns over that time and only really two times did I regret not taking more time to remove myself and think through the situation.  But when your kid is upset and semi-crying as a teenager, I couldn't deal.  Especially since he's not an overly sensitive type.

Anyways, you are not alone in being conflicted as to when to step in a be a voice for your child. It's a tough bridge to cross...


----------



## tinkerone

You want to see conflict?  Go on over to the Cruise Critic boards.  No one over there even tries to hide the fact they are trolling.  It gets mean.  You don't dare ask a question unless you are prepared to get stomped on for even being a member.  I don't think there are monitors or, if there are, they don't care.
The DIS is nothing compared to that crew.  

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program...…


----------



## bababear_50

After a great deal of thought I have decided to continue collecting airmiles.
Lesson learned,,,I will be changing how and what I save and redeem for.

Now where is that new thread about the upcoming airmiles Promo?

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Glad you are sticking with us, Mel!  This whole thing must be so frustrating for you. 

I earned 196 AM at Metro this morning doing my regular groceries.  There weren't a lot of airmiles offers this week other than the spend $100, but the things that were on offer (yogurt, healthy choice, popcorn) are things I needed to buy or use regularly anyway, so I did pretty good.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My son and daughter, both gold, received earn 20am/get 10am  and earn 20am/get 20am promos for the weekend, so I cashed in $10 each on Shell gas for their 20am Shell personal offers.  Thought I'd mention it in case someone is short for the weekend and has the Shell offer and cash airmiles to spare.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Sobey's this afternoon and spent $102.  The Cashier scanned my husband's card but did not scan the coupon in the flyer, even though I handed it to her.  (sigh).

The receipt ended up with 5 base miles and 10 bonus miles.  I had to go to Customer Service for the other 95 base miles (20x).

I wonder if I'm going to have issues with getting the 20 bonus miles for earning 40 air miles offer.  That Sobey's spend would have been more than enough but now that the rest are coming through a "Make it right" I'm not sure if it will credit automatically.


----------



## marchingstar

great customer service story:
we bought bacon during the last blue friday, and the next day i noticed one package wasn’t completely airless before it was sealed. the meat was not quite the same colour either. i didnt want to return the bacon and lose big miles, but i also didn’t want to make my family sick (can cured food go bad if it isn’t airtight?) so i emailed Olymel. They said to throw the bacon out and I’d get a coupon to replace it (which is a perfect solution in my mind). Well, I got the coupon in the mail today and it’s for 20$ of Olymel products! Over one bad pack of bacon. I haven’t cooked it yet so I don’t know about flavor, but what awesome customer service. I expect I’ll be sticking with their brand for some time now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Sobey's this afternoon and spent $102.  The Cashier scanned my husband's card but did not scan the coupon in the flyer, even though I handed it to her.  (sigh).
> 
> The receipt ended up with 5 base miles and 10 bonus miles.  I had to go to Customer Service for the other 95 base miles (20x).
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to have issues with getting the 20 bonus miles for earning 40 air miles offer.  That Sobey's spend would have been more than enough but now that the rest are coming through a "Make it right" I'm not sure if it will credit automatically.



I think if it doesn't credit, you'll have an easy time showing you earned over 40 airmiles. 5 base miles x 20 with 95 might it right miles is easy to see.  I'd keep a clip of the advertisement for backup.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> great customer service story:
> we bought bacon during the last blue friday, and the next day i noticed one package wasn’t completely airless before it was sealed. the meat was not quite the same colour either. i didnt want to return the bacon and lose big miles, but i also didn’t want to make my family sick (can cured food go bad if it isn’t airtight?) so i emailed Olymel. They said to throw the bacon out and I’d get a coupon to replace it (which is a perfect solution in my mind). Well, I got the coupon in the mail today and it’s for 20$ of Olymel products! Over one bad pack of bacon. I haven’t cooked it yet so I don’t know about flavor, but what awesome customer service. I expect I’ll be sticking with their brand for some time now.



Great customer service, glad to hear it!!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Sobey's this afternoon and spent $102.  The Cashier scanned my husband's card but did not scan the coupon in the flyer, even though I handed it to her.  (sigh).
> 
> The receipt ended up with 5 base miles and 10 bonus miles.  I had to go to Customer Service for the other 95 base miles (20x).
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to have issues with getting the 20 bonus miles for earning 40 air miles offer.  That Sobey's spend would have been more than enough but now that the rest are coming through a "Make it right" I'm not sure if it will credit automatically.



When I have a "make it right" it shows up with the other airmiles for that week (ie next Wed/Thu). They are posted as bonus miles with the Sobeys banner no different than other Sobeys airmiles so you concern shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Spotthecat

Anyone else doing the toys r us friends and family event tomorrow? 15% off, even off sale items.


----------



## Spotthecat




----------



## CanadianKrista

Do they do airmiles at ToysRUs anymore?  One of the big ticket items my daughter wants for Christmas is much cheaper there than other places, but it's not on Airmilesshop and I can't see any way to enter airmiles on the checkout page....


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Do they do airmiles at ToysRUs anymore?  One of the big ticket items my daughter wants for Christmas is much cheaper there than other places, but it's not on Airmilesshop and I can't see any way to enter airmiles on the checkout page....



I know you can no longer get e-vouchers as a redemption reward but I am not sure if you still get airmiles for purchases in store.
??
Hopefully someone with a bit more recent shopping experience will post.
Regards
Mel


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

CanadianKrista said:


> Do they do airmiles at ToysRUs anymore?  One of the big ticket items my daughter wants for Christmas is much cheaper there than other places, but it's not on Airmilesshop and I can't see any way to enter airmiles on the checkout page....


Unfortunately they stopped giving air miles a few years ago...too bad!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> great customer service story:
> we bought bacon during the last blue friday, and the next day i noticed one package wasn’t completely airless before it was sealed. the meat was not quite the same colour either. i didnt want to return the bacon and lose big miles, but i also didn’t want to make my family sick (can cured food go bad if it isn’t airtight?) so i emailed Olymel. They said to throw the bacon out and I’d get a coupon to replace it (which is a perfect solution in my mind). Well, I got the coupon in the mail today and it’s for 20$ of Olymel products! Over one bad pack of bacon. I haven’t cooked it yet so I don’t know about flavor, but what awesome customer service. I expect I’ll be sticking with their brand for some time now.


I had a similar experience with M&M Meat Shop. The item I purchased was new and absolutely disgusting.  They sent me a $50 gift card.

It's always good to hear about a company that will back their products.  That isn't always the case now.


----------



## bababear_50

Shopping at Sobeys today
Took advantage of the 20x
Load and Go picked up an extra 46
and in store extra airmiles 20 airmiles
total spend 165.00
total airmiles 266

I picked up some Starbucks end of the season plastic cups with lids last week
and today I picked up some Caramel/Mocha Starbucks coffee packs at
Sobeys.
I plan on making some gift cups for my guys for their santa sacks.
Somehow I have become a Starbucks Gold member?
 Must be all those airmiles redemptions for gift cards.
I don't drink their coffee but I do like their food.




I plan on putting a $25.00 starbucks card,starbucks mints,starbucks coffee,
chocolate treat and some Christmas paper curls in the cup.
I have everything but the chocolate treats and will probably pick them up closer to Christmas maybe at Rexall.

So a pretty good airmiles day.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

you are sooo creative @bababear_50 , it is totally inspiring me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from Metro -- happy that this week had a been one where we did the following every time we wanted to eat*

*Open cupboard & find NOTHING *
*Open fridge & find NOTHING*
*Open freezer & find NOTHING*
*Open the deep freezer & find MORE NOTHING*
*Sit in the kitchen, pout and make breakfast for dinner once again *
*The last 3 weeks we've only earned either 1 or 2 base miles because so many things were out of stock or we simply didn't need anything (or so we thought!) but today? Spent $129.14 per-tax and snagged 126 AM, simply AMAZING for Metro. The only thing on the list we didn't get was apples because the ones i wanted were all bruised & gross. We always go to the self check lane (hubby is a tad OCD and bags the food anyway so this is just easier!) and the man who works that area whistled when he saw me scan 10 bars of cheese .. I snickered and said "hey, they didn't have a limit, had to know I'd take advantage of that deal!!" $3.99 for Black Diamond cheese and we eat A LOT of that in baked goods and when my tummy is acting up.*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *$3.99 for Black Diamond cheese and we eat A LOT of that in baked goods and when my tummy is acting up.*




I just made a batch of my mom’s cheese drop scones, DELISH and super easy. Let me know if you want the recipe!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> I just made a batch of my mom’s cheese drop scones, DELISH and super easy. Let me know if you want the recipe!


*YES PLEASE! I'm not sure if I've mentioned or not but in an effort to save more $$ I now bake almost all of our bread products & cookies with Max the Mighty Mixer (my AM redemption!) I was sick last week and didn't think baking was a great idea so spent the entire day yesterday up to my ears in flour making bread *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> I just made a batch of my mom’s cheese drop scones, DELISH and super easy. Let me know if you want the recipe!



Me Tooo!!! Recipe please.
I love scones.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES PLEASE! I'm not sure if I've mentioned or not but in an effort to save more $$ I now bake almost all of our bread products & cookies with Max the Mighty Mixer (my AM redemption!) I was sick last week and didn't think baking was a great idea so spent the entire day yesterday up to my ears in flour making bread *
> *View attachment 363201*





bababear_50 said:


> Me Tooo!!! Recipe please.
> I love scones.
> Hugs
> Mel



Here you go!


CHEESE DROP SCONES

2 cups flour
2 cups grated very sharp cheddar – see note below
4 heaped tsp baking powder
1½ cups milk

Heat the oven to 450 degrees with a rack on the middle level.
Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper.
If you don’t, the high amount of cheese will make the muffins stick to the pan forever!
Measure the flour into a large basin or bowl.
Grate the cheese into the flour.
The easiest way to do this is to dip the cheese in the flour every few swipes.
That way, the cheese won’t stick to the grater as much.
Add the baking powder.
Toss so that the cheese is well coated with the flour.
Stir in the milk with a rubber spatula until just blended.
The mixture will look like very thick porridge.
Spoon onto the parchment paper leaving room around each as they will rise and spread.
Bake for 12-15 minutes.

Note from my mom re: cheese
You need a really old cheddar - at least 2 - 3 years old is best.
If you don’t have one that sharp:
add ½ tsp cayenne and up to 2 tsp dry mustard; or
substitute ¼ cup of Imperial Cheese (in red tub with black lid).
I’ve made this by adding the grated bits of left-over hard and semi-soft cheeses.
I’ve added everything from smoked gouda to Parmesan to cut up Swiss.
They each add a different but still very cheese-y flavour.
Just make sure that you have at least 1 ½ cups of the strong cheddar.

Note from me:
I used 3 year old cheddar and I added a pinch of cayenne, a dash of dry mustard and a bit of nutmeg. (I add this to every single dish i make with cheese!)

Enjoy!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll have to try those biscuits, we just bought cheese buns at Metro for kiddos lunch but these sound easy, maybe I could even do it! I can't bake. My mom can, but not me!

My cats, dog and son were all begging for dinner at 4 today. I was hungry too. I do hate the time change! Even though it will be nice to "sleep in" tomorrow. Oh, and maybe kiddo will go to bed without a fuss tonight??? Maybe!


----------



## Spotthecat

I can't figure out how to change the time on my fitbit! I think it was linked to my previous cellphone...doh!


----------



## hdrolfe

Spotthecat said:


> I can't figure out how to change the time on my fitbit! I think it was linked to my previous cellphone...doh!



Yeah I had to sync mine (it tends to forget to sync for some reason) and then it was updated. You should be able to link it to a new cellphone.


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> I'll have to try those biscuits, we just bought cheese buns at Metro for kiddos lunch but these sound easy, maybe I could even do it! I can't bake. My mom can, but not me!
> 
> My cats, dog and son were all begging for dinner at 4 today. I was hungry too. I do hate the time change! Even though it will be nice to "sleep in" tomorrow. Oh, and maybe kiddo will go to bed without a fuss tonight??? Maybe!



They are almost impossible to mess up! I also have a non-fail banana nut muffin recipe if you want as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

Aladora said:


> They are almost impossible to mess up! I also have a non-fail banana nut muffin recipe if you want as well.



If I can make it without nuts it would be great! I have a recipe I use but one out of 3 or 4 batches works and kiddo will eat. No nuts at school


----------



## bababear_50

Thank-you for the recipe Aladora.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> If I can make it without nuts it would be great! I have a recipe I use but one out of 3 or 4 batches works and kiddo will eat. No nuts at school



No reason you can't leave the nuts out! The directions are a bit basic, the recipe was written out by my mom for my son when he was little.

BANANA NUT MUFFINS 

3 Tbsp sour cream
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup sugar
½ cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
3 bananas
2 cups flour
1 cup chopped walnuts
A few more chopped walnuts

Heat the oven to 400 degrees.
Line a 12-cup muffin tin with paper liners.
Put the sour cream and baking soda in a small bowl.
Mix it with a fork.
Put the bowl on a side.
Beat the sugar and oil until they are well mixed.
Beat in one of the eggs until it is well mixed.
Beat in the other egg the same way.
Break the bananas into chunks.
Beat them in.
Turn the beaters to slow.
Beat in the flour but just until it is mixed in.
Beat in the sour cream mixture just until it is mixed in.
Stir in the walnuts.
Spoon the batter into the 12 muffin cups.
Sprinkle some walnuts pieces on top of each muffin.
Lightly press them into the batter with a teaspoon.
Bake for 20-25 minutes or until they are golden brown.
Makes 12 large muffins.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can't wait to try those recipes! When i get home tomorrow I'm digging the food processor out and shredding about 1/2 of the cheese I bought -- freezes well and i will store in recipe sized "hunks" I'll whip up a batch of the scones to go with the roast I'm planning on making as well. *

*The muffins would be good with chocolate chips instead of nuts (or as well) just saying, not that I'd know *


----------



## Cinderella6174

I know this was previously discussed but can someone remind me pls about the benefits of the world elite MasterCard?
We just got one and I’m trying to figure it out? Is there a discount on the number of miles needed for flights?
Thx


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall coupon link, 60am wus $40, Monday to Thursday:
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov5/Nov-5_COUPON-4060-ON.pdf

There is also this, which I'm still trying to figure out, I don't see it in the flyer so I expect we will see it tomorrow in a separate email.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Shop the Block info is starting to trickle out....

https://smartcanucks.ca/air-miles-s...s-when-you-shop-at-7-participating-retailers/


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Shop the Block info is starting to trickle out....
> 
> https://smartcanucks.ca/air-miles-s...s-when-you-shop-at-7-participating-retailers/



Thank you, any info great. I think they have the start date incorrect, they say Nov 17, I believe it is Nov 15?

I went looking for info last night, red flags I noticed had coupon booklet images for Ontario, looks like from Metro (make sure you have some cash miles!)

I don't understand the emphasis in mentioning that this year coupons have to be from different partners.  I thought it was that way last year lol.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall coupon link, 60am wus $40, Monday to Thursday:
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov5/Nov-5_COUPON-4060-ON.pdf
> 
> There is also this, which I'm still trying to figure out, I don't see it in the flyer so I expect we will see it tomorrow in a separate email.
> 
> View attachment 363347



I was trying to figure that out too - I'm heading to Rexall at some point this week for the Jameison vitamins promotion, and wondering if I can double up, but can't find anything about this cold and flu event....


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> I don't understand the emphasis in mentioning that this year coupons have to be from different partners.  I thought it was that way last year lol.


Last year it was 7 coupons....not 7 retailers.  There was also the Amex and Mastercard offers which I'm hoping happens again.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you, any info great. I think they have the start date incorrect, they say Nov 17, I believe it is Nov 15?
> 
> I went looking for info last night, red flags I noticed had coupon booklet images for Ontario, looks like from Metro (make sure you have some cash miles!)
> 
> I don't understand the emphasis in mentioning that this year coupons have to be from different partners.  I thought it was that way last year lol.



Oops, all over on the STB thread.  I'll have to remember to go there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Last year it was 7 coupons....not 7 retailers.  There was also the Amex and Mastercard offers which I'm hoping happens again.



Well I think I missed that part last year lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I was trying to figure that out too - I'm heading to Rexall at some point this week for the Jameison vitamins promotion, and wondering if I can double up, but can't find anything about this cold and flu event....



Yes, should be able to double up, one is store wide and the other category specific so no one should get a hard time over it.  

I remember last year Rexall would occasionally advertise something in their email that never happened, so hopefully late tomorrow we will see the promo.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Not sure if this is allowed.....

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/air-miles-shop-block-2018-nationwide-nov-15-dec-27-2234901/

Based on this list of coupons it will be really hard for me to get 7...even if they include Amex and MC.

ETA:  There should also be Sobeys, Foodland and LCBO so not that hard if those are included.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Well I think I missed that part last year lol


It was so easy last year because you could use multiple coupons at the same retailer. Fingers crossed that whom ever is speculating that it's 7 retailers this year is wrong.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Right now I have four bonus offers with a 90-day T&C that I am waiting on! I was hoping to have a clean spreadsheet prior to STB getting started.  This is going to get confusing.  Anyone else have a lot of outstanding miles waiting to post?


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Not sure if this is allowed.....
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/air-miles-shop-block-2018-nationwide-nov-15-dec-27-2234901/
> 
> Based on this list of coupons it will be really hard for me to get 7...even if they include Amex and MC.
> 
> ETA:  There should also be Sobeys, Foodland and LCBO so not that hard if those are included.


Yep based on that list I couldn’t get to seven period. But that won’t be it. With Sobey’s, LCBO and Foodland I should be able to get there. There are always more added as the promo goes on as well.


----------



## mab2012

Maybe my memory is failing me.  Wasn't STB always based on number of partners, not number of offers?  IIRC though, places like Sobeys, Foodland, Urban Fresh, and even Sobeys Pharmacy were considered "different sponsors".  There were the little stars (or circles or something) that got filled in on the website when you saved offers from different sponsors, but two coupons from the same sponsor only got you one filled in shape.  That's how you knew if they were considered to be the same sponsor or not.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> If I can make it without nuts it would be great! I have a recipe I use but one out of 3 or 4 batches works and kiddo will eat. No nuts at school



I have always substituted chocolate chips for nuts.  When I had a dayhome care program when my boys were young we couldn't have nuts in any of the food served while other kids were in my care.  So I would always sub out the nuts for chocolate chips.  And honestly, they kids would gobble anything up even if it had 2 little chocolate chips in it ...and parents would be like " how did you get little Johnny to eat that?"  lol  I didn't give out my secret


----------



## mab2012

CanadianKrista said:


> Yeah I was looking at Greely.  I was hoping there was one in Arnprior, but not there either - that's actually closer for me - I'm out in Dunrobin!



I keep thinking that Ottawa, particularly west-end Ottawa, is somehow disproportionately represented in this thread.  There must be at least a half-dozen of us in the west end, plus a few more elsewhere in the city.

I'm out towards Dunrobin myself, and it would take something pretty special to make me drive to Osgoode or Greely for Air Miles, unless I had a reason to be out in that direction anyway.  I think we're a little spoiled by the number of Air Miles partners in easy proximity though.  I count five along March Road alone, all within a few kilometres.


----------



## CanadianKrista

mab2012 said:


> I keep thinking that Ottawa, particularly west-end Ottawa, is somehow disproportionately represented in this thread.  There must be at least a half-dozen of us in the west end, plus a few more elsewhere in the city.
> 
> I'm out towards Dunrobin myself, and it would take something pretty special to make me drive to Osgoode or Greely for Air Miles, unless I had a reason to be out in that direction anyway.  I think we're a little spoiled by the number of Air Miles partners in easy proximity though.  I count five along March Road alone, all within a few kilometres.



Yes, I agree - I have no issues hitting airmiles partners between work and home - Rexall, Metro, Sobey's, Shell, LCBO.....  I don't think I'll have too hard a time with the promo even without foodland.  At least I hope!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> Maybe my memory is failing me.  Wasn't STB always based on number of partners, not number of offers?  IIRC though, places like Sobeys, Foodland, Urban Fresh, and even Sobeys Pharmacy were considered "different sponsors".  There were the little stars (or circles or something) that got filled in on the website when you saved offers from different sponsors, but two coupons from the same sponsor only got you one filled in shape.  That's how you knew if they were considered to be the same sponsor or not.



Yes I think it has always been different partners, as Sobeys usually had more than one coupon, but only one counted towards the seven.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> Maybe my memory is failing me.  Wasn't STB always based on number of partners, not number of offers?  IIRC though, places like Sobeys, Foodland, Urban Fresh, and even Sobeys Pharmacy were considered "different sponsors".  There were the little stars (or circles or something) that got filled in on the website when you saved offers from different sponsors, but two coupons from the same sponsor only got you one filled in shape.  That's how you knew if they were considered to be the same sponsor or not.



That's what I thought too but I just looked at last year's spreadsheet.  Sobeys had tacos, chocolate bars, a redemption, bacon, herbal essence shampoo etc., Foodland had tacos, creamer, chocolate bars etc.  Any of that sound familiar??

The Sobeys Pharmacy one was in the spring, Mega Miles.

Those are my records anyway.


----------



## isabellea

So DH received the Shell offer (4 x 25L for 100AM) again this month so earlier today I stopped at Shell, filled my car with gas and used 95 cash AM from DH card to help pay my fill-up so I got a total of 21 AM. That means that at the end of the month he should get 184 AM just for filling up our car. Not bad at all and almost exactly what he needs to become Onyx!


----------



## hdrolfe

Last year it was coupons, previous years it was sponsors. I only remember because I actually managed to do it last year and never had before


----------



## Disney Addicted

Last year was not 7 different retailers.  It was 7 different coupons.

For example last year my STB coupons #3 and #4 were BOTH at Foodland.  One was buy 3 cadbury chocolate bars get 20 air miles.  The other was buy 1 Tia taco kit and get 20 air miles.  Both those coupons, both valid at Foodland, counted toward the 7 coupons to use.

However, the coupon only counted *once* toward the 7 coupons.  I could use two "buy 3 cadbury chocolate bars" and get the 20 air miles twice, but only the *first use* would count towards my 7 coupons.

Does that explain it better?


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> So DH received the Shell offer (4 x 25L for 100AM) again this month so earlier today I stopped at Shell, filled my car with gas and used 95 cash AM from DH card to help pay my fill-up so I got a total of 21 AM. That means that at the end of the month he should get 184 AM just for filling up our car. Not bad at all and almost exactly what he needs to become Onyx!



Dh has that as well.  I'm holding off cashing in airmiles on his account as he only has a few hundred cash miles, hopefully he'll have more by the time STB starts.


----------



## isabellea

Days In the Sun said:


> Dh has that as well.  I'm holding off cashing in airmiles on his account as he only has a few hundred cash miles, hopefully he'll have more by the time STB starts.



Since he has over 3000 cash AM in his account (I now switched him to Dreams), we don't mind spending a few for gas so we get the 20AM every time we use cash AM to pay at Shell. On my account, I only have 461 cash AM so I am holding on them for STB.


----------



## mort1331

Wow quick look at the list, I will be challenged to get 7, but I am up for it.


----------



## Aladora

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall coupon link, 60am wus $40, Monday to Thursday:
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov5/Nov-5_COUPON-4060-ON.pdf
> 
> There is also this, which I'm still trying to figure out, I don't see it in the flyer so I expect we will see it tomorrow in a separate email.
> 
> View attachment 363347



I just got the email about this. 

I wonder if I can stack the following:
1. 60AM wus $40 (email coupon)
2. 50AM when you buy $25 Cough/Cold/Pain (email offer)
3. 30AM when you buy 2 Advil (email offer)
4. 25AM wus $25 (Load & Go offer)

If so, it looks as though I can spend +- $40 on Advil cough/cold/pain and get 165 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> I just got the email about this.
> 
> I wonder if I can stack the following:
> 1. 60AM wus $40 (email coupon)
> 2. 50AM when you buy $25 Cough/Cold/Pain (email offer)
> 3. 30AM when you buy 2 Advil (email offer)
> 4. 25AM wus $25 (Load & Go offer)
> 
> If so, it looks as though I can spend +- $40 on Advil cough/cold/pain and get 165 AM.


*That's my thought as well! But I'm not sure i need any cough/cold products at the moment*


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's my thought as well! But I'm not sure i need any cough/cold products at the moment*



I don't need any cough/cold products right now but I can only use Advil/ibuprofen products and at a 4AM/$ that this would work out to, it's worth it for me to stock up a bit.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hope no one minds that I pulled all the StB questions & comments over to that thread, but when I'm in the city and on the bus I don't have access to my records. When i look at the notifications on my phone I tend to forget to look again when i get home and then things get missed. I find it easier for ME if we keep the weekly thread dedicated to the flyer offers and our general chatter and the promo discussions in one place. Makes it easy if anyone needs to search for something specific (go to the search bar and filter to "Search this Thread Only") I will pull answers to common questions into one of the posts on the first page as well for easy reference. I want to make sure everyone can earn the maximum miles. *

*As things become clearer and I have access to a coupon booklet myself i will update the first page with the confirmed details about the promo. I don't like to add too much speculation in the first posts so that people don't get confused if they join in midway. I will keep that page current and try to have the answers to the questions that pop up more than once there for easy access. *

*Don't feel you can't join in the chatter about the what-if's and add information you've seen elsewhere-- helps to get us all prepared for the hunt!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> I know this was previously discussed but can someone remind me pls about the benefits of the world elite MasterCard?
> We just got one and I’m trying to figure it out? Is there a discount on the number of miles needed for flights?
> Thx


*Here you go -- from the Mastercard site the details are on this web page and here's an image of the basics*
*Mastercard Airmiles Credit Cards*
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aladora said:


> 3. 30AM when you buy 2 Advil (email offer)



Just fyi, Advil offer is in the flyer all week, just advertised in the email.

I agree it should all stack, except cough/cold 50am says "select" in the email, so Advil would have to be included.


----------



## bababear_50

My
Nov 5 to Nov 8 :Rexall Load N Go is spend $60 get 60 bonus airmiles
Nov 5 to Nov 8 :email coupon is spend $40 get 60 bonus airmiles
Nov 7 & 8 Only :spend $25 on cough,cold,pain medication get 50 bonus airmiles.
I usually buy the Rexall liquid caps brand Ibuprofen,,I'll have to see what is listed for the "select" products.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Is anyone else really annoyed with the new merchandise site? I can't get the deals of the week to load and every time I switch to it from the regular airmiles site I have to log in again!


----------



## osully

Trying to do as many rewarding your opinions surveys as I can to build up some cash AM for Shop The Block!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Trying to do as many rewarding your opinions surveys as I can to build up some cash AM for Shop The Block!



Great idea, I just realized I haven't got my Sobeys 100 airmiles for a purchase last week which should help.
So far it looks like lots of cash airmiles offers for the Shop The Block promo.
Good luck Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

I was wondering if any of you have received your 500 miles for shopping at 3 participating partners in September? I believe the deal was through BMO.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Still waiting for mine...live chat said 90 days from end of promo


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Those surveys are painful LOL I always start and then I dont qualify or I get bored...but it is an easy way to earn some miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have $40 worth of cash miles. I hope it’s enough for STB. I am not going to Rona. Can’t wait for next weekend to come!


----------



## isabellea

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I was wondering if any of you have received your 500 miles for shopping at 3 participating partners in September? I believe the deal was through BMO.



I did. I think the miles posted early October for me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I was wondering if any of you have received your 500 miles for shopping at 3 participating partners in September? I believe the deal was through BMO.



I know I did.  I didn't get a chance to complete it until almost the end of Sept...and completed all three in one evening.  That way it was easier for me to track and watch.  This working 2 jobs is cutting into my time spent chasing AM lol


----------



## kimbert

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I was wondering if any of you have received your 500 miles for shopping at 3 participating partners in September? I believe the deal was through BMO.



I completed it within the first week (including one shop on Sept. 1st) and I haven't received my miles yet. I did online chat because several others on this board had received them, but also got the standard "120 days for bonus points" response. So I'll check back next year... I wondered if having one of the 3 happen the day it started messed it up...


----------



## tinkerone

Brandilovesdisney said:


> I was wondering if any of you have received your 500 miles for shopping at 3 participating partners in September? I believe the deal was through BMO.


I got them right away, in September.  I have read that lots have not got them but I still wonder if it wasn't a targeted offer which would explain why so many haven't got them yet.  It seemed way to easy a goal for MC to just be giving AM's away.  Hope you get them soon.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

tinkerone said:


> I got them right away, in September.  I have read that lots have not got them but I still wonder if it wasn't a targeted offer which would explain why so many haven't got them yet.  It seemed way to easy a goal for MC to just be giving AM's away.  Hope you get them soon.


I received the offer by e-mail from BMO so I was targeted. I just wish it was the same for everyone...some received them right after their third purchase, some with their first monthly statement, and others are still waiting 6-7 weeks later...


----------



## bababear_50

ONYX Reward




More views:

1
2
3
*South Pond Farms - Pasta Making Workshop - Bethany, Ontario - Sunday, December 16, 2018 (Onyx Exclusive)*

If you’ve ever wanted to learn to make your own pasta, here is your chance!

Join Chef Riley Wanke and the team at South Pond Farms as they teach you to make dough from scratch and hand roll and shape different varieties of fresh pasta. Once you taste the freshness of this delicious treat, you will be forever converted to fresh pasta.

Exclusive for Onyx® Collectors, this pasta-making demonstration is a fun and interactive glimpse into making fresh pasta at home. You’ll feel like you’re stepping into a tiny village in Italy at someone’s grandmother’s kitchen counter!

The event activities will take place at South Pond Farm’s Iron Horse Ranch, followed by a farmhouse lunch featuring the pastas made during the demonstration.

Finally, to wrap up the afternoon, Onyx guests will make their own infused finishing salt to take home and use in their own kitchens.

Hurry, space is limited to 40 spots.

Exclusive for Onyx Collectors only – just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Maximum of 2 tickets per Onyx Collector.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TD1516

Has anyone ever got luggage through Air Miles?
I just realized that we needed to get luggage for our trip at the end of January to Disney. The problem was trying to find luggage that was under the combined 62 in maximum. And trying to find a carry-on that is within the allowed specifications.

The only two that fit the criteria where was the four-piece Delsey Destiny luggage set for 3195 air miles. And the other one is the Samboro Spirit 3-piece luggage set for 3573 miles.

I had to go on the Samboro website in order to see the overall dimensions including wheels. I am just worried that if I get one of these sets and when it gets here is it what if it's like an inch too big.


----------



## osully

Another Spend $100 get 100AM at Sobeys (at least in my Ottawa ON flyer).


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland On.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1289439

Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1289437

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1289468

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Thanks Mel, quick and easy 25 AM if you havent signed up for either Sobeys or Foodland emails for AM. I had never signed up for Foodland, not one near me.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> ONYX Reward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More views:
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> *South Pond Farms - Pasta Making Workshop - Bethany, Ontario - Sunday, December 16, 2018 (Onyx Exclusive)*
> 
> If you’ve ever wanted to learn to make your own pasta, here is your chance!
> 
> Join Chef Riley Wanke and the team at South Pond Farms as they teach you to make dough from scratch and hand roll and shape different varieties of fresh pasta. Once you taste the freshness of this delicious treat, you will be forever converted to fresh pasta.
> 
> Exclusive for Onyx® Collectors, this pasta-making demonstration is a fun and interactive glimpse into making fresh pasta at home. You’ll feel like you’re stepping into a tiny village in Italy at someone’s grandmother’s kitchen counter!
> 
> The event activities will take place at South Pond Farm’s Iron Horse Ranch, followed by a farmhouse lunch featuring the pastas made during the demonstration.
> 
> Finally, to wrap up the afternoon, Onyx guests will make their own infused finishing salt to take home and use in their own kitchens.
> 
> Hurry, space is limited to 40 spots.
> 
> Exclusive for Onyx Collectors only – just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per Onyx Collector.
> 
> Hugs Mel



Did anyone get those?  That's only half an hour away from me so I was intrigued enough to check how many miles it would cost but the offer seems to be gone now.


----------



## ottawamom

Not much of interest in this weeks flyers . 

I am having an internal battle at the moment. There are things I need to buy but I keep telling myself to wait one more week until Shop the Block before I put anything on my CC (hoping for a M/C coupon). I am debating between going for some groceries or eating through the freezer. DH needs cash AM. What to do. It's most frustrating!

I guess I'll have to settle with a Rexall shop and that's it for the week. If I need groceries I'll just pop into our local FreshCo. 8 more sleeps .


----------



## Days In the Sun

Hmmm, so it's after 9 am and still no Rexall email about Wed/Thurs 50am/$25 select cough, cold, pain and vitamins deal.  At the moment it's still advertised on their website.  Also, survey coupon hasn't been updated yet and expired yesterday.  I was planning on doing Rexall today but I'm going to hope for tomorrow now, too hard to work around last minute.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I went to RExall today, and nothing really instore about that 50am/$25 either.  I also have some questions on the flyer stuff.  I think this is the second time I've seen xAM for every y purchased where there is a bunch of things in the ad, but I don't get the AM - when they hvae those, do you have to always get y of the exact same thing?

For example, there was a flyer deal on AM for every 2 maybelline products - I got a mascara and a foundation, but no airmiles.  Would I have to have gotten 2 of the same mascara or foundation for it to count?


----------



## bigscee

mort1331 said:


> Thanks Mel, quick and easy 25 AM if you havent signed up for either Sobeys or Foodland emails for AM. I had never signed up for Foodland, not one near me.



1. It looks like the same link in both the Foodland and Sobeys flyers, and I'm already signed up for Sobeys. I wonder if it will count?

2. I'm debating signing up now, or waiting and hoping that signup counts for STB


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I went to RExall today, and nothing really instore about that 50am/$25 either.  I also have some questions on the flyer stuff.  I think this is the second time I've seen xAM for every y purchased where there is a bunch of things in the ad, but I don't get the AM - when they hvae those, do you have to always get y of the exact same thing?
> 
> For example, there was a flyer deal on AM for every 2 maybelline products - I got a mascara and a foundation, but no airmiles.  Would I have to have gotten 2 of the same mascara or foundation for it to count?



From the front page, all Maybelline New York products?  If so, if they were both Maybelline New York products, it is supposed to work.  I find often if you aren't buying exactly two of the same it doesn't go through automatically sometimes/often.  I've had the cashier override it a few times and give me the miles, it's a system problem.  I've only been declined once (not great customer service), it was over vitamin water b2 get x am, and they told me each 2 had to be exactly the same flavour.

When you go back next, I would ask for the airmiles, take the flyer and your receipt.

Side note, are you using the Rexall survey coupon  from the first page on this thread each time?  If not, right now it's expired but hopefully will be updated, it will take $5 off your bill each shop over $25.


----------



## ottawamom

I agree with Days In the Sun. Keep the flyer and your receipt and see if the store will "Make it right" for you. You should have received them because the offer didn't say "select items" so all Maybelline should have qualified.


----------



## Aladora

HOLD THE FREAKIN' PHONE, VANCOUVER ISLAND PEOPLE!!!!!

I spotted this in the Thrifty Foods flyer starting tomorrow!

4 Days of Smiles
Get 200 Bonus Miles for every $200 you purchase in Smile Gift Cards*
Valid November 09, 2018 - November 12, 2018
*Offer valid Friday, November 9 – Monday, November 12, 2018 at all Thrifty Foods locations in BC excluding Liquor Stores, redeemable in-store only. *Receive 200 Bonus Miles for every $200 you purchase in Smile Gift Cards. Limit of 5 offers per collector number. *AIR MILES Card must be scanned as part of the transaction. No cash value, non-extendable and non-transferable. Cannot be combined with similar Spend/Get offers. Minimum spend excludes purchases of lottery, tobacco, gift cards, prescriptions, Tim Hortons® coffee, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services as specified. This coupon must be presented at the time of qualifying purchase. Miles take up to 14 business days to appear in your account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner and Supplier and Retailer trademarks are owned by the respective Partner, Supplier, and Retailer or authorized for their use in Canada.
In the event of disagreement between the flyer and this popup, the flyer shall take precedence.

We have never had one of these offers that was not limited to 1 per AM account, I am SO excited! Add to that the fact that lamb chops are on sale WITH bonus AM and I am one very happy person.


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles is listening and has granted your wish . Maybe a few other wishes will come true in the next few weeks .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm in the city for one last time and since my appointment isn't till 2 I've had time to stop in three Rexalls to check out what's on sale. One of the three stores had signs up about the air miles on cough, cold, pain and vitamins with no indication of which products and none of the staff knew what was up with the offer and the line was stupid looking for me to just stand in line only to find out what I want isn't! The other two stores looked at me like I had two heads. I'm glad someone else noticed that the coupon is expired and hasn't been updated yet ( it's odd because it's the exact same link every single time so I don't know why it's not showing an accurate date at the moment) because I don't want to spend more than I need to and I would have to use that coupon, as it is my threshold spend is $60. I agree with everyone else that they need to get their act together, when you're offering a special make sure staff is aware, that every store has the signs up, and if not be prepared to make it right.*


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> HOLD THE FREAKIN' PHONE, VANCOUVER ISLAND PEOPLE!!!!!
> 
> I spotted this in the Thrifty Foods flyer starting tomorrow!
> 
> 4 Days of Smiles
> Get 200 Bonus Miles for every $200 you purchase in Smile Gift Cards*
> Valid November 09, 2018 - November 12, 2018
> *Offer valid Friday, November 9 – Monday, November 12, 2018 at all Thrifty Foods locations in BC excluding Liquor Stores, redeemable in-store only. *Receive 200 Bonus Miles for every $200 you purchase in Smile Gift Cards. Limit of 5 offers per collector number. *AIR MILES Card must be scanned as part of the transaction. No cash value, non-extendable and non-transferable. Cannot be combined with similar Spend/Get offers. Minimum spend excludes purchases of lottery, tobacco, gift cards, prescriptions, Tim Hortons® coffee, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services as specified. This coupon must be presented at the time of qualifying purchase. Miles take up to 14 business days to appear in your account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner and Supplier and Retailer trademarks are owned by the respective Partner, Supplier, and Retailer or authorized for their use in Canada.
> In the event of disagreement between the flyer and this popup, the flyer shall take precedence.
> 
> We have never had one of these offers that was not limited to 1 per AM account, I am SO excited! Add to that the fact that lamb chops are on sale WITH bonus AM and I am one very happy person.



This is exciting! I will have to go to Thrifty's tomorrow and get one!


----------



## buyerbrad

Rexall $5 off coupon is showing as updated for me.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get those?  That's only half an hour away from me so I was intrigued enough to check how many miles it would cost but the offer seems to be gone now.


Hi Hon
I picked up two for an early Christmas gift for my youngest son and daughter inlaw. Each pass was 500 airmiles. This activity is so them,,,they are traveling in India right now and
I took a chance when I ordered,,I emailed my son after and said hey yah know I don't want you to feel obligated to use them and he was "Awesome Mom we love it!
Score 100% for mom today.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop
I got
60 airmiles for my load N Go
60 airmiles for the email coupon
50 airmiles for the PAIN products--I bought 3 Rexall Ibuprofen Liquid gel capsules.(stocking stuffers)27.57 total,,,,
But I got an extra 20 airmiles on the Rexall Ibuprofen because it was also listed spend $20.00 get 20 airmiles.
Total shop 66.72= 193 airmiles.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> Rexall $5 off coupon is showing as updated for me.



Thanks, yes, fixed now.


----------



## bababear_50

An early look (not the greatest) of
Rexall
Nov 9-Nov 15th
Hugs
Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-november-9-to-15/all


----------



## kerreyn

OOOooo...

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/coming_s...0J9yoVGzneogz2cvdjJXpRjkAZwHLIKC0UafMXuP-sN4E


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> My Rexall shop
> I got
> 60 airmiles for my load N Go
> 60 airmiles for the email coupon
> 50 airmiles for the PAIN products--I bought 3 Rexall Ibuprofen Liquid gel capsules.(stocking stuffers)27.57 total,,,,
> But I got an extra 20 airmiles on the Rexall Ibuprofen because it was also listed spend $20.00 get 20 airmiles.
> Total shop 66.72= 193 airmiles.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I spent $42.96, saved $31.92 and got 177AM. Not 100% sure where I got 10 extra AM but the ones I know are:
25 for my load and go
60 for the email coupon
50 for pain relief 
30 for Advil
2 base miles
10 for ???


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are active in the first post. Here's the ones not already shared above*

*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*As mentioned above the link for the Rexall coupon is now up to date as well. If you're still seeing November, clear your history & refresh the page *
*Spend $25 or more and save $5.00 Valid until December 11th *


----------



## Donald - my hero

bigscee said:


> 1. It looks like the same link in both the Foodland and Sobeys flyers, and I'm already signed up for Sobeys. I wonder if it will count?
> 
> 2. I'm debating signing up now, or waiting and hoping that signup counts for STB


*I just noticed your post count ... *
*My thoughts on the sign up -- the link takes you to the Airmiles site -- NOT Sobeys and/or Foodland and these are the terms*

**Offer valid only to Collectors who sign up to receive email after June 6, 2018. Collectors who have previously signed up to receive offers and information from the AIR MILES Reward Program do not qualify for this offer. Limit of one offer per Collector Number. Reward miles will be posted to your Account within 4-6 weeks of opt in.*

*I don't think this will be included in the StB promo but since it's a one shot deal, no harm in waiting a week.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was at my sister's house and she had one of those flyers for Little Book of Bonuses! I haven't checked my mail this week yet. Anyone else get one??


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1289727


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I was pleasantly surprised when I looked at the Safeway Flyer for the west.  There are a few items that would actually buy, a few have Am attached to them, and there is a 50.00 Sephora GC for 70 Am.  I will probably pick up 2.  One for the dd and one for myself.  I don't buy much makeup there as I will usually get PC points at shoppers with their bonus days.  But there is the odd item that I do like to use from there.  No Rexall road trip for me...this working a second job is cutting into my AM hunting.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks likes well.ca is now an airmiles shop online. I have a get 50 AM bonus if I shop there between today and Nov 18 and spend $50 or more. We'll see. I do shop there... but, as you may have guessed, I don't like shopping through AM online! Are 50 AM worth it? How long will I have to keep track of this to follow up? Is it worth my time when I could just use ebates and get the cash back posted to my account within a day or two.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was at my sister's house and she had one of those flyers for Little Book of Bonuses! I haven't checked my mail this week yet. Anyone else get one??



Also, don't these booklets typically show on the air miles website?  I can't seem to find it when I log in...


----------



## tinkerone

I was able to stop in to a Shell station this morning and get a few Shop the Block booklets.  Pretty much what I have seen photos of but still nice to have in hand.  We will be away for a few weeks of the promo so its nice to have an idea and head start on what coupons I will be using.  Now, for the promo to just start.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Looks likes well.ca is now an airmiles shop online. I have a get 50 AM bonus if I shop there between today and Nov 18 and spend $50 or more. We'll see. I do shop there... but, as you may have guessed, I don't like shopping through AM online! Are 50 AM worth it? How long will I have to keep track of this to follow up? Is it worth my time when I could just use ebates and get the cash back posted to my account within a day or two.


yay! i’ve been waiting for their site to offer air miles ever since i realized they’re owned by rexall


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email from Airmiles about the new Shell offers... i put the info in the StB thread because it will help with completing the one coupon! Here's the link to find out more about the offers:*
*Shell Store Offers*

**


----------



## alohamom

I just saw this reward exclusive for Gold and Onyx. I wish I lived in Halifax!




Neptune Theatre Event for one (1) - Cinderella - Halifax, NS - Friday, December 28th at 7:30pm (exclusive to Gold and Onyx® Collectors) 500 reward miles


----------



## Disney Addicted

I am going to SportChek this weekend for new runners as it is.  I'll figure out which pair of shoes first and how much they will end up costing.  Then grab the gift cards from Shell to purchase them.  

Thanks!  That will probably be 60 air miles.  I desperately needed new runners so I might as well get the air miles for them.  The arch support in my current pair must be shot.  Come to think of it, they are almost two years old.  My foot/heel hurts so much anytime I try to walk this past month.  I haven't been able to keep up on the treadmill.  I haven't had this issue flair up since 6-7 years ago.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got an email from Airmiles about the new Shell offers... i put the info in the StB thread because it will help with completing the one coupon! Here's the link to find out more about the offers:*
> *Shell Store Offers*
> 
> *View attachment 364049*


I am going to get some Amazon and LCBO gift cards. Thanks for posting!


----------



## osully

Wow I did not realize how many posts there were on the Shop The Block 2018 thread so far! Eek! I thought I had clicked follow!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I am going to SportChek this weekend for new runners as it is.  I'll figure out which pair of shoes first and how much they will end up costing.  Then grab the gift cards from Shell to purchase them.
> 
> Thanks!  That will probably be 60 air miles.  I desperately needed new runners so I might as well get the air miles for them.  The arch support in my current pair must be shot.  Come to think of it, they are almost two years old.  My foot/heel hurts so much anytime I try to walk this past month.  I haven't been able to keep up on the treadmill.  I haven't had this issue flair up since 6-7 years ago.



Hold off purchasing until next weekend if you can. The Shell GC would count as a $10 instore purchase for StB. If you purchase this weekend you'll get the AM but not the StB credit.


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I was pleasantly surprised when I looked at the Safeway Flyer for the west.  There are a few items that would actually buy, a few have Am attached to them, and there is a 50.00 Sephora GC for 70 Am.  I will probably pick up 2.  One for the dd and one for myself.  I don't buy much makeup there as I will usually get PC points at shoppers with their bonus days.  But there is the odd item that I do like to use from there.  No Rexall road trip for me...this working a second job is cutting into my AM hunting.



Wow, I would love to see a Sephora GC offer out here in Ontario.  I can easily stock up on those for Xmas and bday gifts for friends and family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone get those?  That's only half an hour away from me so I was intrigued enough to check how many miles it would cost but the offer seems to be gone now.


*The pasta making workshop is back up on the site -- 500 miles for 1 ticket max of 2 per cardholder*
*Here's the link to the item*
*Pasta Making Workshop*


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> I am going to SportChek this weekend for new runners as it is.  I'll figure out which pair of shoes first and how much they will end up costing.  Then grab the gift cards from Shell to purchase them.
> 
> Thanks!  That will probably be 60 air miles.  I desperately needed new runners so I might as well get the air miles for them.  The arch support in my current pair must be shot.  Come to think of it, they are almost two years old.  My foot/heel hurts so much anytime I try to walk this past month.  I haven't been able to keep up on the treadmill.  I haven't had this issue flair up since 6-7 years ago.



Today is the last day for the Friends and Family Sale at Sport Chek.

https://www.sportchek.ca/campaigns/friends-and-family.html


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

alohamom said:


> I just saw this reward exclusive for Gold and Onyx. I wish I lived in Halifax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neptune Theatre Event for one (1) - Cinderella - Halifax, NS - Friday, December 28th at 7:30pm (exclusive to Gold and Onyx® Collectors) 500 reward miles



Yup, thought about doing this, but I don't want to spend 1000 miles to go see it LOL


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Getting my list ready for the shopping trip I'll have to make this weekend.   I see there is a 100/$100 coupon for Safeway ; we can probably easily hit that number, unfortunately.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Has anyone ordered park tickets (or anything else) since the postal strike started? Was there much of a delay? I was wondering how much time I need to give myself to order my tickets for Universal Studios (I'm short by 326 points).


----------



## marchingstar

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Has anyone ordered park tickets (or anything else) since the postal strike started? Was there much of a delay? I was wondering how much time I need to give myself to order my tickets for Universal Studios (I'm short by 326 points).



I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm misremembering, but I'm pretty sure that park tickets have been delivered by UPS (and larger redemptions by DHL, maybe?). Canada Post's strike might mean more people are using other services so it might mean a slightly slower arrival, but I wouldn't think the effect will be significant.

In the past, I've always gotten tickets within a week of ordering, and I live in the West. How long do you have until you need the tickets?


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

marchingstar said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm misremembering, but I'm pretty sure that park tickets have been delivered by UPS (and larger redemptions by DHL, maybe?). Canada Post's strike might mean more people are using other services so it might mean a slightly slower arrival, but I wouldn't think the effect will be significant.
> 
> In the past, I've always gotten tickets within a week of ordering, and I live in the West. How long do you have until you need the tickets?



We leave on Dec 14th.


----------



## marchingstar

Brandilovesdisney said:


> We leave on Dec 14th.



how awesome, we head to the World on the 15th! I think in your position I would be finding a rexall/sobeys/whatever bonus offer to get some points pretty soon and have the tickets ordered sometime in November. I think that would be a reasonable cushion, in my experience.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> Today is the last day for the Friends and Family Sale at Sport Chek.
> 
> https://www.sportchek.ca/campaigns/friends-and-family.html



Thanks Silvermist!  I went to SportChek first today to check out shoes then over to Shell for three $50 SportChek gift cards.  I received 25 per card for a total of 75 air miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Has anyone ordered park tickets (or anything else) since the postal strike started? Was there much of a delay? I was wondering how much time I need to give myself to order my tickets for Universal Studios (I'm short by 326 points).


Basically, the postal strike is nothing.  Things are slow but we're talking 1-2 days longer at most.  However, as @marchingstar said, park tickets are sent via courier.

Some one just posted on FB that they ordered tickets from AM and it's been 5 whole days and they still don't have the tickets (already I'm LOL).  Said person 'contacted'  AM and was told that  they are taking orders but they don't actually have the tickets.  Soooo....I find that highly unusual. First off clarify 'contacted' because depending on who you speak to and via which method will play a part in the accuracy of the info. Second, it's not a typical AM practise to over sell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Basically, the postal strike is nothing.  Things are slow but we're talking 1-2 days longer at most.  However, as @marchingstar said, park tickets are sent via courier.
> 
> Some one just posted on FB that they ordered tickets from AM and it's been 5 whole days and they still don't have the tickets (already I'm LOL).  Said person 'contacted'  AM and was told that  they are taking orders but they don't actually have the tickets.  Soooo....I find that highly unusual. First off clarify 'contacted' because depending on who you speak to and via which method will play a part in the accuracy of the info. Second, it's not a typical AM practise to over sell.


*I beg to differ with you here! I placed an order with HBC on the 1st to take advantage of a few deals: 20% if i used my HBC card, 2X multiplier from the store and 5X from the portal as well ... I had no desire to actually have it shipped but the site wasn't working to let me pick it up in store. Fine, added one more thing to get free shipping and off it went with THIS result*

*Arrived at Gateway on the day they went on strike (the largest processing plant in the country i think)*
*Sent to Kitchener the day THEY went on strike (never had that extra step before )*
*Sent to Guelph the day before WE had the strike*
*On the 6th i get a notice saying expected delivery the 8th*
*At 6 am today that switched to (get this) Wednesday the 14th!!!*
*I've since needed to pick up one of the items at Home Hardware -- you know, the extra cake pan i added to make the order -- meaning i need to return the one i no longer need to The Bay at some point. The only bright spot is I've already received the AM, both from the online shopping and the HBC point conversion.*


***ETA the last 2 times i ordered tickets, one set for Disney & 1 set for Universal they arrive in a normal envelope in my mailbox, said needed signature on the INSIDE but not on the outside *


----------



## kitntrip

Is anyone taking advantage of the flash 10X AM bonus that's today only on airmiles shops?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I beg to differ with you here! I placed an order with HBC on the 1st to take advantage of a few deals: 20% if i used my HBC card, 2X multiplier from the store and 5X from the portal as well ... I had no desire to actually have it shipped but the site wasn't working to let me pick it up in store. Fine, added one more thing to get free shipping and off it went with THIS result*
> 
> *Arrived at Gateway on the day they went on strike (the largest processing plant in the country i think)*
> *Sent to Kitchener the day THEY went on strike (never had that extra step before )*
> *Sent to Guelph the day before WE had the strike*
> *On the 6th i get a notice saying expected delivery the 8th*
> *At 6 am today that switched to (get this) Wednesday the 14th!!!*
> *I've since needed to pick up one of the items at Home Hardware -- you know, the extra cake pan i added to make the order -- meaning i need to return the one i no longer need to The Bay at some point. The only bright spot is I've already received the AM, both from the online shopping and the HBC point conversion.*
> 
> 
> ***ETA the last 2 times i ordered tickets, one set for Disney & 1 set for Universal they arrive in a normal envelope in my mailbox, said needed signature on the INSIDE but not on the outside *


Well that stinks.   I think you got caught up at every turn on that one.  I spoke with my uncle who is a Can Post exec and he told me that the delays are hardly noticeable. He's the one that told me 1-2 days.

I order from HBC a ton and they have always been very weird when it comes to deliveries.  The package might come 2-3 days after I place the order or it could be 10-14 days and that was when the items came from their depot.  Part of the problem with them now is that all the online ordered merch comes from the actual bricks and mortar stores.  So if you have ordered multiple items that are located in different stores they ship out the first item, then on to the next store for the next item to be added and so on.  Perhaps that is part of the problem with your package.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the flash 10X AM bonus that's today only on airmiles shops?



*Not me,  I'm waiting for StB to start,  and with that black Friday and cyber Monday!*


----------



## bababear_50

Canada Post
We think (in my neighbourhood) that the mail lady sneaks in during the night, lol, fairy mail.






I have been ordering Movie Passes (from Airmiles) which come via Canada Post and they are usually delivered within a week of order time.
 Lately that has been delayed up to 2 weeks. Now I can not say for sure this is due to Canada Post labour issues.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the flash 10X AM bonus that's today only on airmiles shops?



It's tempting but I am waiting for StB (Shop The Block).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

I decided to order from Hudson's Bay during their Bay Days recently.  Let me tell you they only use Canada Post and the item ordered can come from anywhere in Canada.  I'm in Ontario - the items I ordered came from a BC store, not their warehouse in Scarborough, ON.  I kept getting email updates from Canada Post informing me of shipment delays due to the labour dispute.  Just so happens the rotating strike hit BC right after I ordered.  Took me over 2 weeks to get my order.

So if you need something urgently, don't order from HBC till the strike is over!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks Silvermist!  I went to SportChek first today to check out shoes then over to Shell for three $50 SportChek gift cards.  I received 25 per card for a total of 75 air miles.



Well done Hon
I usually make a small donation to a charity at Christmas in honour of my brother. He always donated to the "Chum City Christmas Wish Foundation. This year I redirected that donation for a little boy at my school who needed a coat. Well sticker shock for me as it's been a few years since I've bought a size 7-8 kids winter coat. (167.98)
I went to SportChek and bought one last week. Wish I could have gotten some airmiles but hey I feel good to know that he will be warm and cozy.
I know from personal experience having a good pair of shoes can make all the difference in your health and hey you got some airmiles as a bonus,Hugs to you,
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kitntrip said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the flash 10X AM bonus that's today only on airmiles shops?



Waiting as well.  I think last year airmilesshops had a 15x multiplier? It was at least 10x, plus whatever the stores individually had for their multiplier.  I'd wait it out. It definitely won't be any worse than 10x...


----------



## ottawamom

I am waiting to shop as well. Went to Sobeys today to pick up groceries and got DH 125 Cash AM but that's it. I keep thinking I should pop out to the store and pick up this or that but no. I must wait until Thursday before I put anything on my CC (there better be one of those deals). Only 6 more sleeps  .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a Lawton's offer for spend $30/get 30 miles and it's good until the 15th. Waiting so I can combine it with their STB offer (typically spend $95/ get 95 miles over the course of 4 weeks)


----------



## ottawamom

Something someone posted has me thinking about this.

When I shop on airmileshops.ca at Staples. I should get 1AM for each $40 spent from airmileshops.ca and another from Staples? When I did the promotion in August I received the 1AM from airmileshops but not from Staples directly. It's only 1AM so I'm not likely to go after it. DH needed a new office chair and they were on sale last week. He needed to order it online to take advantage of an extra discount so I suggested we go through airmileshops. I got the credit of 5AM from airmileshops but nothing yet from Staples.

I know that I put my AM# in the form when completing the order. Is this normal for Staples. Again the amount is enough to go after but I just don't see the point of going through airmileshops if I can't double up on AM. I might as well just go to the store and get it the old fashioned way. (Going through airmileshops and being able to double dip has worked with RONA and Lowes just not with Staples)


----------



## osully

kitntrip said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the flash 10X AM bonus that's today only on airmiles shops?



Yes! I had been looking for a window light filtering / privacy cling for our front door glass window and thought this would be the perfect time to order!


----------



## osully

I had a good grocery shop at Sobeys. Should help with building my cash miles up a bit more! Earned just over 160AM for a spend of $112 on pretty much all food I would buy anyways. $100/100AM weekends are my fave!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just applied for the BMO world elite - is the 1 pt for $10 in addition to the usual base miles? I mean will $20 at sobeys now get me 1 base AM and the another 2 if I pay with the MasterCard?


----------



## osully

Air Miles had an instagram story yesterday that said they will have 15x again for Black Friday / Cyber Monday weekend. Nov 23-26.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

CanadianKrista said:


> I just applied for the BMO world elite - is the 1 pt for $10 in addition to the usual base miles? I mean will $20 at sobeys now get me 1 base AM and the another 2 if I pay with the MasterCard?



I have the card too.  You get 1 miles for every $10 charged to your card and then 1 for every $20 at Sobeys.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Only earned 37 miles at Sobeys this weekend instead of the spend $150/95 offer.  I did earn 40,000 in a Joe Fresh purchase (combined two offers!) and 10,000 today, so I feel okay about not going crazy for the miles this weekend


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I decided to order from Hudson's Bay during their Bay Days recently.  Let me tell you they only use Canada Post and the item ordered can come from anywhere in Canada.  I'm in Ontario - the items I ordered came from a BC store, not their warehouse in Scarborough, ON.  I kept getting email updates from Canada Post informing me of shipment delays due to the labour dispute.  Just so happens the rotating strike hit BC right after I ordered.  Took me over 2 weeks to get my order.
> 
> So if you need something urgently, don't order from HBC till the strike is over!!!


*After this current current disaster i won't! Only did for 2 reasons: The stupid "pick up in store" option wasn't working, i kept getting the message "use a valid postal code" AND the order i received the week before had a note included that said if the postal strike moved forward they would use other methods!*

*I've had the types of orders come piecemeal from various parts of the country but this one was all shipped as one order, from Mississauga, within 12 hours of my ordering -- the Duck is NOT impressed! I really need those socks *


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone remember that AM offer from Habitat for Humanity?  I see that I received 15 AM's but I thought it was for 25.  I could be wrong and really, its a charity so I don't want them wasting money on this sort of thing, but I was curious if anyone remembered what the offer was.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Anyone remember that AM offer from Habitat for Humanity?  I see that I received 15 AM's but I thought it was for 25.  I could be wrong and really, its a charity so I don't want them wasting money on this sort of thing, but I was curious if anyone remembered what the offer was.



According to my spreadsheet  It was 25. I don't have any so perhaps you got a bonus for something else? Or I screwed it up and won't get any lol.


----------



## juniorbugman

So did anybody else get 25 air miles from Sobey's yesterday (Nov 9)?  I have no idea what it is from because I thought I got all my miles on Wednesday.  It might have been for some special deal but I have no idea but 25 miles is 25 miles.  I know it isn't from Habitat for Humanity because I didn't do that one and it says Sobeys bonus miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Did you use 95 Cash miles a few weeks ago? I think they had one of those promos going on.


----------



## juniorbugman

That was it.  I didn't even realize when I cashed in my miles that day that there was a promo going on.  I just used my cash miles to pay for the food for a party I was bringing the food to.  Bonus for me.


----------



## cari12

Earned 151 miles at Safeway this morning. Did the spend $100 get 100 AM and for the first time ever my loaded spend $100 get 30 AM stacked with the spend $100. In the past I’ve only received the 100 and the loaded offer never stacked on top.

Also, was browsing online for a new winter coat for DD15 for Christmas. Found one at JC Penney which has 30% off if you spend $100 today only. I’m going to hold off though and hope they have a similar deal once STB starts.


----------



## bababear_50

I am not sure if my shop at Sobeys is right,,
I spent 163.79
Got 100 airmiles for spending 100.00
base airmiles 8
extra bonus  15 ,Braided strudel 5, Glad sandwich bags x2 10 (I also saved 20% off on the bags which was in my Get Offers and did show up on the receipt).
so a total of 123 airmiles
BUT
I had a spend 120 get 30 which didn't turn up.
I know I loaded everything but when I got home I checked my Sobeys "Get My Offers" and everything was moved back to available?
I am going to call them tomorrow.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, call them. They had this issue going on a couple of weeks ago. My are staying loaded now, but obviously it's not completely fixed.


----------



## ottawamom

I had to call about this a few weeks ago also. They corrected the issue with my account and my loaded offers work now but when they pushed 8AM through for me because a loaded offer didn't work that one still hasn't shown up. If you have data on your phone and the app try loading your items right before you go through the cash and before you log out of the app.

Makes me not even want to bother using the loaded items when they don't work as they should. Very frustrating!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup, call them. They had this issue going on a couple of weeks ago. My are staying loaded now, but obviously it's not completely fixed.





ottawamom said:


> I had to call about this a few weeks ago also. They corrected the issue with my account and my loaded offers work now but when they pushed 8AM through for me because a loaded offer didn't work that one still hasn't shown up. If you have data on your phone and the app try loading your items right before you go through the cash and before you log out of the app.
> 
> Makes me not even want to bother using the loaded items when they don't work as they should. Very frustrating!



Thanks guys
Last week I knew I was missing 15 airmiles so I made them credit me at the customer service desk but they did not show up when Sobeys posted this week. I showed them my phone.
Now this week I am missing 30 airmiles for yesterday's shop.
I will follow up tomorrow.
Good to know I am not the only one having problems with this,,,and yes I am not sure it's worth the bother either.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email coupon, Mon-Thurs, 60am wus $40

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...aign=november12-60bonusmilescouponandgift-PPD


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Had my DD accompany me to the store, which always throws my AM hunting groove off a bit, but we spent $237 for 257 AM so not bad, not bad... I really expected to have to spend $300 and use the AM coupon three times, LOL but we got everything in 2 trips.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just on the Airmiles website and was asked in a pop-up why I was visiting the site today. Then I noticed down at the bottom of the page on the right hand side was a feedback button. Have those been there for a while and I'm just now noticing or is this something new? That feedback button could be dangerous.


----------



## chris1212

Finally received my 25 Airmiles for signing up for the Rexall flu shot today.  Such random timing when others received theirs a month or so ago?  Oh well, I'll take it!


----------



## Days In the Sun

chris1212 said:


> Finally received my 25 Airmiles for signing up for the Rexall flu shot today.  Such random timing when others received theirs a month or so ago?  Oh well, I'll take it!



Thanks for posting.  I just checked ours, two accounts just posted, two of us are still waiting. The two of us still waiting, we get our flu shot every year at Rexall lol!


----------



## ottawamom

DH's finally came through also. I had written them off. Bonus!


----------



## star72232

Apple has taken the XR off the list of items you can't earn airmiles on!  Now just waiting for a multiplier to get my new phone!!


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Holiday Gift Guide
https://airmilesgiftguide.ca/en/home

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Yet another Spend $100 get 100AM weekend at Sobeys ON! What do you know.


----------



## ottawamom

That's great. It's DS birthday this weekend and he wants a roast beef dinner. The roast alone should be good for $35. Add in all the other fixings and I'll be at $100 before I know it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys has a get 30 AM for buying a $100 LCBO gift card. Perhaps useful for those who will also be buying something at LCBO for the shop the block? Not the best return obviously but a few extra miles may help. This is Ontario.


----------



## star72232

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has a get 30 AM for buying a $100 LCBO gift card. Perhaps useful for those who will also be buying something at LCBO for the shop the block? Not the best return obviously but a few extra miles may help. This is Ontario.



Even better if you're buying for gifts, it's spend $100 on GC, it doesn't need to be a $100 GC (so, you can buy 4x$25 and it will work - specifies that $25, $50, $75 and $100 GC qualify).


----------



## rella's fan

Has anybody ever used their dream rewards for the make up mirror?  I've had my eye on it and it just got marked down 50% under the deals section.  I bought my daughter one for Christmas but it was very expensive so I could take it back if the Airmiles one is good quality.


----------



## pigletto

star72232 said:


> Even better if you're buying for gifts, it's spend $100 on GC, it doesn't need to be a $100 GC (so, you can buy 4x$25 and it will work - specifies that $25, $50, $75 and $100 GC qualify).


I might do this. My husband loves craft beers. I will give him $50 for Christmas and use the rest for STB and Xmas stuff for the house.


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, as Airmiles giveth, Airmiles taketh away. Last week there was the $200CG/200AM (x5!) deal at Thrifty Foods...this week they didn't even bother to print their "Up to XXX Airmiles in this flyer" amount and the first AM item is not until page 4. Looks like it is going to be a light AM weekend for me.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got an email from Airmiles about the new Shell offers... i put the info in the StB thread because it will help with completing the one coupon! Here's the link to find out more about the offers:*
> *Shell Store Offers*
> 
> *View attachment 364049*



For some reason I only received 5 air miles for the $50 Amazon gift card (I bought it Monday). Is it possible they will post the 20 airmiles later on?


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> Ugh, as Airmiles giveth, Airmiles taketh away. Last week there was the $200CG/200AM (x5!) deal at Thrifty Foods...this week they didn't even bother to print their "Up to XXX Airmiles in this flyer" amount and the first AM item is not until page 4. Looks like it is going to be a light AM weekend for me.


Thrifty's is so hit and miss with airmiles. I still have $51 left on my 200 miles for $200 gc. I don't normally do the bulk of my shopping at Thrifty's. Walmart is much cheaper for packaged foods and other household supplies, but we do buy fresh food at Thrifty's. I will shop at Thrifty's when the have the get XXX miles for $75 or $100 coupons.


----------



## marchingstar

Aladora said:


> Ugh, as Airmiles giveth, Airmiles taketh away. Last week there was the $200CG/200AM (x5!) deal at Thrifty Foods...this week they didn't even bother to print their "Up to XXX Airmiles in this flyer" amount and the first AM item is not until page 4. Looks like it is going to be a light AM weekend for me.



hah, I completely hear you. I don’t even bother shopping at safeway anymore unless it’s blue friday. outside of the big AM events, they just don’t offer enough to make it worth my while. (it doesn’t help that my local safeway has awful produce)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Brandilovesdisney said:


> For some reason I only received 5 air miles for the $50 Amazon gift card (I bought it Monday). Is it possible they will post the 20 airmiles later on?


*I highly doubt it... the shell offers appear on your receipt,  it looks to me like you only got the in store purchase miles.  I would be heading back to the same station and asking them unless you want to wait out the stupid 120 days AM will quote you *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmiles website under construction until 5pm.


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry ,,under the weather today.........a bit late in posting

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1290546
Thursday Nov 15 Sunday Nov 18 ONLY
Use 95 airmiles cash ($10.00) and get 25 airmiles
One bonus per collector per day**





Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1290487
Fri Nov 16 ---Sunday Nov 18 ONLY
Spend a 100.00 get 100 airmiles OR a $10.00 Sobeys Gift card.
Fall Vegetable Side Dishes
$2.49 /100g




20 Bonus AIr miles when you buy 500g or more

Get 75 bonus airmiles when you buy a 
$50.00 Davids Tea Gift card
OR
$50.00 Cabela's
Or
$50.00 Boston Pizza



Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1290497
Get 30 Bonus airmiles when you purchase a 100.00 gift card
spend 60.00 get 20 airmiles
spend 80.00 get 40 airmiles
spend 100.oo get 60 airmiles
Above is part of the StB promo but also posted in their flyer.

Get 75 bonus airmiles when you purchase a
$50.00 Boston Pizza Gift card
Or
$50.00 Cabela's Gift Card

Drove through the Rona parking lot to take a look at the evergreen pots they have,,,lots to choose from this weekend.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Sorry ,,under the weather today.........a bit late in posting
> 
> Foodland On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1290497
> spend 60.00 get 20 airmiles
> spend 80.00 get 40 airmiles
> spend 100.oo get 60 airmiles
> Above is part of the StB promo but also posted in their flyer.



Is that part of Shop the Block this weekend? I thought it was later in December.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Is that part of Shop the Block this weekend? I thought it was later in December.


Hi Hon
Foodland is this weekend according to the StB coupon
Valid
Nov 16-Dec 19 2018.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441



OMG 
YES!!!
Congrats Hon!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!



That is sooo freaking awesome!!!!!   Way to go


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*



WOW-Huge congrats to you J


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441


Not to burst your bubble but it says 'potential' winner.....does that mean you haven't exactly won it yet????  WTH kind of wording is that?


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it says 'potential' winner.....does that mean you haven't exactly won it yet????  WTH kind of wording is that?


I was thinking the same thing, hope its just AM screw up and she does get it.


----------



## mort1331

Speaking of AM F ups. In the mail received a small booklet of coupons. Use 3 distinct places of business get 75 bonus AM. How many coupons in the booklet,,,,2.  LOL  now to be fair, the 3rd is not a coupon but 3 fill ups at shell. But one of the coupons expires today. It is on my wifes account, and I dont check it that often. She never does, we just use my card and hers is for special promo.
But really use 3 different shops and there is only 3 available.
Hope STB is better.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it says 'potential' winner.....does that mean you haven't exactly won it yet????  WTH kind of wording is that?



Could just mean she has to correctly answer the skill testing question.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441


 Woohoo! Congratulations! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

oooh! Etsy...I never buy from there, but there are lots of nice pieces of jewelry on there!  Congrats! Nice to see one of our own win something


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it says 'potential' winner.....does that mean you haven't exactly won it yet????  WTH kind of wording is that?





mort1331 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, hope its just AM screw up and she does get it.





damo said:


> Could just mean she has to correctly answer the skill testing question.


*
I have to fill out a form and email it back,  let her know when she can call me and then answer a skill testing question *


----------



## Aladora

My bonus miles from the $200GC/200AM showed up this afternoon....1000AM with a mystery additional 95AM? I bought the Thrifty gift cards in a single, separate transaction so I was expecting just 1000AM. Not that I am complaining, just a bit confused!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441



congratulations! no one deserves it more!


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have to fill out a form and email it back,  let her know when she can call me and then answer a skill testing question *



Wow! Congrats!  Make sure you answer that skill testing question correctly and that prize is yours!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys has a get 30 AM for buying a $100 LCBO gift card. Perhaps useful for those who will also be buying something at LCBO for the shop the block? Not the best return obviously but a few extra miles may help. This is Ontario.



 Sobeys here I come!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That moment when you're doing what is (USUALLY) a very simple updating of the flyer links in the first post so you can spend much MORE time doing what's important (you know, tackling the StB thread!!) and you sneeze mid-mouse click ... OMG that's 90 minutes I'll never get back -- I had to essentially re-write the entire first post of this thread!!! *
*OH, and the links still aren't current *
*



*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441



Congrats!


----------



## isabellea

Brandilovesdisney said:


> For some reason I only received 5 air miles for the $50 Amazon gift card (I bought it Monday). Is it possible they will post the 20 airmiles later on?



Same for me. I assumed not all Shell locations participate in this promo (I am in QC and often we are excluded from the cool promos).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links to flyers not already shared *

*Urban Fresh*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## tinkerone

This was just posted on FB.  Its the MC opt in for STB.  

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/optin-bm...2ARzYT_9n0wGy-E7gAYqj5KvhTKtCdIaBB6evOS_7pNDk


----------



## osully

the site is live! time to go to bed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> the site is live! time to go to bed.


*Yes ... plenty of time to be annoyed about how hard it will be tomorrow *


----------



## marchingstar

for those of you who have already tried miss fresh: have you had any problems cancelling after one delivery? Looking through the menus, there's one week with meals we would enjoy enough for the box to be worth it, but I don't want to be stuck with a service I wouldn't regularly get value out of (the meals cost more than I would typically spend on food, but the bonus miles mean it'll work out in the long run).


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> This was just posted on FB.  Its the MC opt in for STB.
> 
> https://shoptheblock.ca/en/optin-bm...2ARzYT_9n0wGy-E7gAYqj5KvhTKtCdIaBB6evOS_7pNDk


 THANK YOU! I had missed that, and, with Christmas shopping and using the US cc when we go to Disney, this should be an easy one for us!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall Flyers:*
*Western Flyer*
*Ontario Flyer*

*Of note:*

*Spend $50 get 100 AM Fri-Sun*
*Spend $20 on Rose & Robin products get 30 AM*
*15% Sportcheck giftcards (no longer an AM store but if you collect Triangle points it is with that, and why not save $$)*
*Well.ca -- spend $75, select delivery to the store with code Shiptorexall and save $10 (this IS on the AM online portal and  you can spend the $100 to make it a StB coupon)*


----------



## tinkerone

There's also an opt in for American Express for Shop the Block if anyone uses Amex.  It's 25 items as well however it only runs till mid December.  

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/optin-amex


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I hit Safeway last night...I almost forgot to get the Sephora GC for myself and the daughter.  Then I had to go back for a prescription that I had dropped off...and the son needed band aids.  And of course I found some that had Am attached to them.  I love those little scores.  So I scored 152 Am yesterday.  Not too shabby.  With their pitiful offers there lately...I'll take it.  
Hope to get my boys some Cabella's GC for stocking stuffers, and maybe pick up a boston pizza GC as well...as we tend to go there as it's a place that everyone can find something to eat there.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I highly doubt it... the shell offers appear on your receipt,  it looks to me like you only got the in store purchase miles.  I would be heading back to the same station and asking them unless you want to wait out the stupid 120 days AM will quote you *


It wasn't on my receipt  
There's been a few issues lately...I'm currently doing the 3x 25L VPower gas at Shell for 100 miles but one of my entries looks different than the others, even though all my gas purchases were from the same Shell and they all met the requirements


----------



## kimbert

marchingstar said:


> for those of you who have already tried miss fresh: have you had any problems cancelling after one delivery? Looking through the menus, there's one week with meals we would enjoy enough for the box to be worth it, but I don't want to be stuck with a service I wouldn't regularly get value out of (the meals cost more than I would typically spend on food, but the bonus miles mean it'll work out in the long run).



My experience was very easy. The day I placed my first order, I went and cancelled delivery on any weeks after that I could. I think I did 3 weeks. I changed them all from Green delivery to Red for no delivery. Then, because I knew I was going to try another week of meals, I stayed on, got my second order, and then followed their instructions for cancelling. I believe you 'inactive' your account. I think I received 1 or 2 emails in the 3-ish weeks right after that (one "are you missing us" one about how easy it would be to come back and possibly one deal), but no issues otherwise. And not much email since.


----------



## tinkerone

kimbert said:


> My experience was very easy. The day I placed my first order, I went and cancelled delivery on any weeks after that I could. I think I did 3 weeks. I changed them all from Green delivery to Red for no delivery. Then, because I knew I was going to try another week of meals, I stayed on, got my second order, and then followed their instructions for cancelling. I believe you 'inactive' your account. I think I received 1 or 2 emails in the 3-ish weeks right after that (one "are you missing us" one about how easy it would be to come back and possibly one deal), but no issues otherwise. And not much email since.


I'm not home most of the day so how does this get delivered?  I'm wondering if they will leave it at the front door or if I will have to go chasing it down.  How does it stay fresh?  
Good to know I can cancel anytime, I think I would give it up after one round unless it was truly amazing.


----------



## Aladora

tinkerone said:


> I'm not home most of the day so how does this get delivered?  I'm wondering if they will leave it at the front door or if I will have to go chasing it down.  How does it stay fresh?
> Good to know I can cancel anytime, I think I would give it up after one round unless it was truly amazing.



I get the Good Food box and it arrives in an insulated cardboard box with the protein at the bottom along with a few frozen packs. Ours is left on our front porch right by the front door.


----------



## kimbert

tinkerone said:


> I'm not home most of the day so how does this get delivered?  I'm wondering if they will leave it at the front door or if I will have to go chasing it down.  How does it stay fresh?
> Good to know I can cancel anytime, I think I would give it up after one round unless it was truly amazing.



Mine (NS) came from FedEx, who left it beside by doorstep wrapped in plastic (because it was calling for rain) the day I wasn't home for it. I believe when you pick your delivery day (Tuesday, Thursday or Friday I think were the options) you can include a sentence for instructions for delivery if you're not home. Alternatively you can have it delivered to your work if that helps.

But packaging was good, I think I had 3 ice packs lining my insulated cardboard box and the meat product was at the bottom, still cold when I got to it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I WON SOMETHING!!!!! Now let's hope I can use this during the StB promo!!*
> View attachment 365441



Congrats!!!    




dancin Disney style said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it says 'potential' winner.....does that mean you haven't exactly won it yet????  WTH kind of wording is that?





damo said:


> Could just mean she has to correctly answer the skill testing question.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I have to fill out a form and email it back,  let her know when she can call me and then answer a skill testing question *



Yep, what Jacqueline said.  People are notified as a "potential" winner until they answer the STQ and sometimes fill-out/sign paperwork.  THEN you become the official winner. 

My husband did not check his junk mail folder for a couple of months.  I finally went in and found a 2 week old e-mail from Disney Movie Rewards that he was the potential winner of a $25 Disney GC.  He had to reply back within 24 hours!  Of course, he didn't and he didn't get the card.  (sigh).  We had words over that.  Now *I* check his junk folder every day.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall/CARP promo, ending tomorrow.

I was over on Smartcanucks' website this morning and there is a 100 airmiles wus $50 coupon for CARP members posted (google smartcanucks Safeway airmiles thread if you're interested) valid Nov 9 to Nov 16 (tomorrow).  I have CARP, get their emails and checked all over Rexall's and CARP's websites and couldn't find it.  So I took it to Rexall today anyway and was able to stack 100 airmiles CARP, 60 airmiles weekly email offer, 50 airmiles personal offer and 1 base mile = 211 airmiles. I think I might use it tomorrow as well as they have the 100 airmile wus $50 weekend promo so it would be at least another 200 airmiles.

I know this doesn't help out for STB but if you are short cash miles, it's a great opportunity.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall Flyers:*
> *Western Flyer*
> *Ontario Flyer*
> 
> *Of note:*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 100 AM Fri-Sun*
> *Spend $20 on Rose & Robin products get 30 AM*
> *15% Sportcheck giftcards (no longer an AM store but if you collect Triangle points it is with that, and why not save $$)*
> *Well.ca -- spend $75, select delivery to the store with code Shiptorexall and save $10 (this IS on the AM online portal and  you can spend the $100 to make it a StB coupon)*



I may shop at Rexall for the first time ever for STB, will the spend $50 get 100 stack with the STB coupon? Do you need the flyer coupon to get the the spend $50 get 100?


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> I may shop at Rexall for the first time ever for STB, will the spend $50 get 100 stack with the STB coupon? Do you need the flyer coupon to get the the spend $50 get 100?


*No, the StB coupons aren't valid yet .. the one to use cash miles starts on Monday the 19th and the threshold spend isn't valid till Dec 3rd.*

*IF they were valid during the same time frame then, yes, they would stack. If you can hang on a few days we might get an early head's up for a threshold spend next week that will stack -- AND you might have a threshold spend in your load n go offers as well.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> for those of you who have already tried miss fresh: have you had any problems cancelling after one delivery? Looking through the menus, there's one week with meals we would enjoy enough for the box to be worth it, but I don't want to be stuck with a service I wouldn't regularly get value out of (the meals cost more than I would typically spend on food, but the bonus miles mean it'll work out in the long run).


I cancelled without issue.  I ordered and then immediately after suspended the following three weeks.  Then a week or so later I suspended another few weeks.  As soon as the miles posted to my account I cancelled.  They still send me emails though...I probably need to unsub or something.

As to the delivery...as mentioned you have the option to leave comments.  I said 'leave at front door'.  The packaging is impressive. I was wondering how they could ship me raw chicken and not also delivery food poisoning.  The raw meat was between two HUGE ice packs.  The box had left QC at 5am and arrived at my door around 3pm.  The meat was very cold and the ice packs were still frozen solid.  The box also comes with instructions on how to recycle all of it.    

I'm going to order it again on my DD's AM account and hope that it goes through for STB.  The miles came pretty quickly so I should know if works or not before the end of the promo.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a FYI,,as I know many of us travel
Outbound hardside 20" spinner carry on luggage piece
Canadian Tire Black Fri Event 
Nov 16
70% off
now $34.99
Black and Blue shown
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10023/1290360?page=3


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, what Jacqueline said.  People are notified as a "potential" winner until they answer the STQ and sometimes fill-out/sign paperwork.  THEN you become the official winner.
> 
> My husband did not check his junk mail folder for a couple of months.  I finally went in and found a 2 week old e-mail from Disney Movie Rewards that he was the potential winner of a $25 Disney GC.  He had to reply back within 24 hours!  Of course, he didn't and he didn't get the card.  (sigh).  We had words over that.  Now *I* check his junk folder every day.



Lol classic! I have also won an AirMiles contest before. I obsessively check my email and junk mail. I check everything!


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, the StB coupons aren't valid yet .. the one to use cash miles starts on Monday the 19th and the threshold spend isn't valid till Dec 3rd.*
> 
> *IF they were valid during the same time frame then, yes, they would stack. If you can hang on a few days we might get an early head's up for a threshold spend next week that will stack -- AND you might have a threshold spend in your load n go offers as well.*



Thanks! Dec 3 actually may work better as the Thrifty’s foods starts Dec 6. If I can go on the same day for both would be great as neither is close to me.
I’ll keep an eye here that week for the stackable coupons.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI,,as I know many of us travel
> Outbound hardside 20" spinner carry on luggage piece
> Canadian Tire Black Fri Event
> Nov 16
> 70% off
> now $34.99
> Black and Blue shown
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10023/1290360?page=3



Oh Mel, thanks for posting this! I wanted to pick up my kids a new carry on for christmas and these are perfect!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'm sad it isn't part of shop the block, but $102 at Sobeys this morning for 139AM, so not too shabby.


----------



## bababear_50

So do I attempt to go out or Hibernate at home?
I did get new snow tires a few weeks ago,,,,I'd love a cup of McDonald coffee.
Maybe I'll give the plows another hour or so to clear the roads.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So do I attempt to go out or Hibernate at home?
> I did get new snow tires a few weeks ago,,,,I'd love a cup of McDonald coffee.
> Maybe I'll give the plows another hour or so to clear the roads.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*SURE you do .. that will be one Mastercard charge closer to shopping round the block *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*updates on a couple of things in the Duck Pond:*

*Just did my super HARD skill testing question (where is the sarcasm font here??) and now I'm officially a winner  One of only 41 prizes PLUS i had one of the 15X multiplier during that contest*
*The above order was the one from HBC that the postal strike (that wasn't supposed to bother the public too much, again, no sarcasm font!) had held up. They returned it without even ATTEMPTING to deliver it URGH!! I spent close to an hour on the phone yesterday with both HBC & Canada Post .. end result, there's a note attached to my account to order the same items for the same VERY discounted prices at a time I'm able to pick them up in a store, not letting Canada Post touch it again!!*
*Hubby has told me a few things he needs that will top the $100 online threshold, there's ZERO chance I'm doing it from a store that uses Canada Post!*


----------



## alohamom

Check this out, I just got this offer from Sobeys - of course I opted in!


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> Check this out, I just got this offer from Sobeys - of course I opted in!
> 
> View attachment 365629



Wow, awesome!!  Was that an e-mail offer?


----------



## juniorbugman

alohamom said:


> Check this out, I just got this offer from Sobeys - of course I opted in!


Geez I wish I got that offer.  Good for you.

So I just checked my email and I have this offer as well.  Good thing we hadn't done our shop today for the bonus 100 miles when you spend $100 - now tomorrow I can get both.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> So do I attempt to go out or Hibernate at home?
> I did get new snow tires a few weeks ago,,,,I'd love a cup of McDonald coffee.
> Maybe I'll give the plows another hour or so to clear the roads.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Dont forget starting monday $1 any size coffee at McDs


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> Check this out, I just got this offer from Sobeys - of course I opted in!



Here's mine!  I'm in too!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow, awesome!!  Was that an e-mail offer?



Yes, watch your email!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> Check this out, I just got this offer from Sobeys - of course I opted in!
> 
> View attachment 365629


That's awesome and I would be all over that.  I also got the same offer BUT mine is only $40/40 and can only be used 4 times.  I'll still make use of it though.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> That's awesome and I would be all over that.  I also got the same offer BUT mine is only $40/40 and can only be used 4 times.  I'll still make use of it though.



I'm very happy with $40/40, for some reason I just can't do $100 at Sobeys without overspending, $40 I can manage.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I got the offer as well!  Mine is spend $75 get 50 air miles up to 5 times = 250 total.

Grr... I just realized it's good at Foodland or Sobey's.  I just spent $61.xx at Foodland today.  I *would* have upped it to $75 if I received this earlier.  But the time stamp on the e-mail was 12:47 PM and my Foodland shop was around 11 am.


----------



## ottawamom

DH got Spend $40 get 40AM (4X) use it 4 times get 25 Bonus AM. I got 50AM for $75 spend (5X) but I'm not sure I'm using my card even once. Trying to get DH and DS cards done too.


----------



## hdrolfe

I want a Sobeys offer! I actually shop there fairly regularly so perhaps they don't feel the need to entice me? Oh well...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got that 375 miles Sobeys offer too!  I got one for Lawton's, same idea, but 3 transactions at $40 each get 120 miles, plus the bonus 25 miles. Opted in for both!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> I want a Sobeys offer! I actually shop there fairly regularly so perhaps they don't feel the need to entice me? Oh well...



I do 85% of my shopping at Lawton's and Sobeys, so not sure about who they target these offers towards.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> I want a Sobeys offer! I actually shop there fairly regularly so perhaps they don't feel the need to entice me? Oh well...


I got that 375 miles Sobeys offer too and I do most of my shopping there so maybe your's is still coming.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No Sobey's offer on either card here ....*


----------



## bababear_50

No Sobeys /Foodland offer for me
Oh well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe it's in the mail..lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Me neither!


----------



## damo

Me neither.


----------



## dancin Disney style

OMG...it’s another dumb Facebook night.  The Sobeys $200/250 is supposedly not for the catering trays in the ad.  It applies to the entire store because it doesn’t actually say that it’s for the pictured item.  Good heavens with that logic we should all be getting the total number of miles that the flyer states are available. 

This particular person actually argued it at customer service and won.  My guess is that she got the miles to go away.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm very happy with $40/40, for some reason I just can't do $100 at Sobeys without overspending, $40 I can manage.


Sometimes it’s a bit tough for me to make the $100 but I find ways to squeeze it in.  If I’m making the trip to Sobeys, which isn’t far but slightly out of the way, I’d rather it be for more than 40 AM.


----------



## osully

Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries! 

I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!




I usually dont do all my groceries there, I find the regular prices tend to be a little pricey so split my purchases between Sobeys, No Frills, Fortinos and Longos. 

I also have different places I like to buy certain things. For example, Longos tends to have nicer produce, Fortinos near me has excellent meat, Sobeys also has pretty good meat etc

I will spend waaay more than $100 a week, it just gets split between 4 different stores


----------



## ottawamom

I've taken to printing my grocery list out on a spreadsheet and putting in all the prices I know. Then I just have a few #'s I need to add up in the store to make sure I've made it to $100. One less thing to have to do at the store is a good thing. Tomorrows shop I know I have $51 set. I need a roast and some steaks (don't know how much they will be). So long as they add up to $50 I'm done otherwise I need to find something else to get over the threshold.

The other reason for the spreadsheet is I can't read my own writing sometimes.


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!



I don't grocery shop at just one store, our weekly spend for a family of 4 easily exceeds $200 - includes stocking up on sale items.  We also do a weekly visit to Costco to buy staples, meat, but always walk out with much more. I love Costco.  So there is nothing left to buy at Sobeys...The only time I step foot into a Sobeys is for air miles.  For this upcoming STB, I sure hope Sobeys has some good deals the week of the coupon.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG...it’s another dumb Facebook night.  The Sobeys $200/250 is supposedly not for the catering trays in the ad.  It applies to the entire store because it doesn’t actually say that it’s for the pictured item.  Good heavens with that logic we should all be getting the total number of miles that the flyer states are available.
> 
> This particular person actually argued it at customer service and won.  My guess is that she got the miles to go away.



Wow!  What cheek!  It's clearly for the catering trays.  It's too bad customer service gave in to her.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi osully
I have two adult sons living at home and yes we spend a lot on groceries.
I do look for bargains but I have to admit that meat is something I usually buy only from Metro or Sobeys.
My sons prefer to shop at No Frills.Especially when they are paying.
Our average shopping bill is between $120-$160 per week for the 3 of us.
I will admit that I HATE cooking and alot of our groceries are not what my mom would have called "clean unprocessed" food.
We are fortunate to have lots of grocery shop choices around to choose from.
I admire Jacqueline and all the home baking she does,,such a healthy way to eat.
Hugs
Mel

For Jacqueline


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!



We buy a bunch of things at Costco every week because the prices are better. So it can be a challenge to get to $100 at Safeway as I usually only spend about $70 there.


----------



## cari12

I got one too!
Hopefully this stacks on top of the flyer bonus 100 AM then i’d get 175 for the $100 shop. Also, Going to pick up a Boston Pizza gift card $50 for 75 AM. This could be a good weekend for AM!


----------



## bababear_50

To be honest sometimes,,
Fresh Co,Giant Tiger and Food Basics have the best prices.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries! I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!



*That would be this household and it needs a bit of explaining*

*2 middle aged adults = smaller appetites! *
*some odd dietary restrictions that require very basic food and means almost NO prepared/boxed/frozen meals*
*full-sized deep freeze in the basement that i use to the max!*
*I'm able to devote to a LOT of time to baking, cooking, freezing most of our food-- everything from the standard "cream of whatever soup base", to fresh pasta, bread, cookies, jams, whatever we need, i usually make*
*our daughter works at Costco so we have a free membership -- hello 10 Kg bag of flour for $8 and 1Kg of yeast for $5!*
*Some weeks we will only earn 1 lone mile at Metro (our store of choice for several reasons not related to AM!) because we don't even hit $40 but when the freezer starts to get empty or I need to stock up on butter, cheese, protein we will crack the $100 *

*We only shop at Sobey's when there is a big return -- think ice cream frenzy! I still have the last $75 gift card from Urban Fresh that hasn't been touched.*

*Worth mentioning that the reduction in our food bills is directly related to when i redeemed miles for Max the Mighty Mixer -- we were spending close to $20 a week on bread/cookies/baked goods and now i might spend that once a month on the ingredients!!!*


----------



## star72232

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!



I typically spend $150-200 a week on groceries to feed 6 people.  However, I can't do that by shopping at Sobeys, it would be more like $250 if I shopped there.  I only shop sales there if there are points attached to them, because otherwise I price match at FreshCo or No Frills.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow!  What cheek!  It's clearly for the catering trays.  It's too bad customer service gave in to her.



Regarding the Metro "catering items" I spoke with a CS rep and he handed me a brochure with a tonne of stuff in it. Metro references the fresh2go site and I went there. Then I asked the following question in the question box "what's included in the catering menu". It came up with an extensive list (9 or 10 pages) of items to choose from (more than just platters). I will be picking up the item I ordered this weekend so I will let everyone know what happens with the receipt etc.

The person above who argued the point at CS, yes she may have received her points but unless she got them to add the PLU code to her receipt it won't count towards the promotion.


----------



## osully

Thanks all who answered!!  I was starting to feel like a freak to always spend that much at Sobeys LOL. I just like to go 1 place and they are the best in my opinion. Though I did stock up on bacon last week at FreshCo for $2.99 a pack and spotted several things a LOT cheaper there regular price than Sobeys puts on sale... (example - Compliments frozen veg is $3.49 at Sobeys and was $1.99 at FreshCo!)

When Sobeys doesn't have a good promo I will always go there from now on!


----------



## osully

I was on the Metro catering site and I just don't think I can stand to use that offer. Hoping Metro has another offer that comes up later. They wanted $25 for a container of soup and a baguette. :/


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> They wanted $25 for a container of soup and a baguette. :/


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!


For me my shopping doesn't usually get to $100.....average $75-85.  The exception is when I buy meat or things like TP, laundry soap etc.  Those items I buy it large quantity when they are on sale and most often that ends up being at No Frills or Food Basics.  Meat, I like to get from Metro, Fortinos or Sobeys.   I'm lucky that I have all the stores mentioned plus Longos, RCSS, Walmart and a few others within a 10 min drive.  So when I have to buy meat etc I probably spend $150 or so that week.

Our family is a bit of a weird set up right now.  My oldest DD lives with us but she's never home....she probably has dinner with us once a week maybe twice. My youngest DD is living away at university but she comes home Friday night (most weeks) just for the night so that she can get her groceries and  laundry.  Her groceries run around $30/week.  DH and I don't eat large meals...dinner usually looks like a salad and a single chicken breast.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went on the fresh2goMetro catering website and saw they have a large meat lasagna for $26.99.  I ordered it yesterday for pick up tomorrow.  Dinner will be the the lasagna, fresh bread and I'll make a caesar salad.  I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow!  What cheek!  It's clearly for the catering trays.  It's too bad customer service gave in to her.


The post has now been removed so not sure what that means...perhaps the group admin finally did something. She responded to me again saying something to the effect that she was due the miles because of the order by date. 
 The whole thing is just mind blowing to me.  How on earth customer service would give in to that...….


and just to be clear in my own mind I went back to the flyer and looked at all the AM offers again.  NOT A SINGLE one of the blue bubbles has any product specific wording.  Why am I repeatedly surprised by how dumb (or entitled) people have become??? Does this mean I'm getting old and judgemental?


----------



## Eveningsong

Great find Disney Addicted I just went on line and ordered the lasagna from Metro for tomorrow.  I guess we provide our air miles card and coupon at pick up.   I didn' see a spot online.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I was on the Metro catering site and I just don't think I can stand to use that offer. Hoping Metro has another offer that comes up later. They wanted $25 for a container of soup and a baguette. :/



That must be soup and a baguette for X#of people (I hope). I'm just about to run out and pick up the cake I ordered on the 15th we'll see how it goes.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So the shell gift card thing - does each gift card need to be a separate transaction? I just bought 2 $50 amazon gift canards but it looks like I only got points for one. At least my STB coupon went through.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Eveningsong said:


> Great find Disney Addicted I just went on line and ordered the lasagna from Metro for tomorrow.  I guess we provide our air miles card and coupon at pick up.   I didn' see a spot online.



Yes, as far as I can tell we show the coupon to the Cashier and she is suppose to input that code into her cash register and scan our air miles card.  I hope something shows up on the receipt.  Enjoy your meal tomorrow.  



CanadianKrista said:


> So the shell gift card thing - does each gift card need to be a separate transaction? I just bought 2 $50 amazon gift canards but it looks like I only got points for one. At least my STB coupon went through.



Maybe they needed to be separate purchases then.  Do you mean you only got 20 points for the $50 gift card once instead of twice?  Did you get 10 miles for the "1 mile for every $10 in-store purchase" as well as the 5 STB?

Whyen I purchased my three SportChek gift cards (a week before before STB) I made them separate purchases and received 20+5 for each of them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> OMG...it’s another dumb Facebook night.  The Sobeys $200/250 is supposedly not for the catering trays in the ad.  It applies to the entire store because it doesn’t actually say that it’s for the pictured item.  Good heavens with that logic we should all be getting the total number of miles that the flyer states are available.
> 
> This particular person actually argued it at customer service and won.  My guess is that she got the miles to go away.





Disney Addicted said:


> Wow!  What cheek!  It's clearly for the catering trays.  It's too bad customer service gave in to her.





dancin Disney style said:


> The post has now been removed so not sure what that means...perhaps the group admin finally did something. She responded to me again saying something to the effect that she was due the miles because of the order by date.
> The whole thing is just mind blowing to me.  How on earth customer service would give in to that...….
> 
> 
> and just to be clear in my own mind I went back to the flyer and looked at all the AM offers again.  NOT A SINGLE one of the blue bubbles has any product specific wording.  Why am I repeatedly surprised by how dumb (or entitled) people have become??? Does this mean I'm getting old and judgemental?



*This has been under my skin since i first read it -- finally have some time while the laundry is churning away so i had to dig into it to see if i see what on earth is going on. There is no question in my mind that the offer refers to the catering menu because if you go to the Sobey's page directly to check the flyer and click on that it takes you to their catering page, click on anything else and it simply circles the item and puts it in your list. There is no way i'd be fighting to get those miles even using the excuse of there being no "order by date" because the flyer also states Prices & offers in effect from the 15th to the 21st. Nope, that person was waaaay out of line and i pity the poor person who dealt with her at the customer service desk.  And a big part of me also wants to know how she spent $200 on groceries AND did she also have the nerve to do this on one of the days the coupon for spend $100 get 100 AM was/is valid?!?!?!*

*  As my hubby says "it's because of you we can't have nice things"  This type of behaviour is why i left that group within weeks of joining, huge learning curve for some of them AND a massive sense of entitlement! (but i know for a fact that i AM getting older and snippier  )*


----------



## bababear_50

I just ordered a Lg meat Lasagna for dinner tomorrow from Metro Fresh To Go.
$26.99
https://fresh2go.metro.ca/individual-trays/catering.html?p=2
I've got the salad already and I'll just pick up some garlic bread.
Thanks for the idea.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Back from Safeway. Spent $194 which included the $50 Boston Pizza gift card for 75 AM. Total 182 AM. 
I should also be getting the bonus 75 AM for the Share the Holiday Magic promo once that promo ends.


----------



## bababear_50

Just wanted to report that Airmiles merchandise is getting through.
CANPAR delivered my order today. Ordered Wednesday Nov 14 2018.
Knocked at the door and hand delivered.
Present for my granddaughter for Christmas.
Fitbit





Thanks Airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Question for those that did Samsung pay signup before STB.  Did you get your airmiles???

I created an account Aug 13, my airmiles number "stuck", still there, just checked.  No airmiles received.  I do not have a Samsung phone (or I'd definitely be using that Samsung pay app!).


----------



## Days In the Sun

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there? ...or is it because you don't spend that much on groceries period? I find I have to put some items back so I only spend $100 a week on groceries!
> 
> I ALWAYS use a calculator when I go through the aisles to make sure I'm not overspending or missing my AM spend threshold!



Many weeks my total grocery spend is under $100, other weeks much greater.  I "save" purchases that I can get at Rexall and Shoppers for when those items are on sale and I can work the points system.  I also save a lot by pricematching which I can't do at Sobeys, so more of my groceries are bought at Superstore and No Frills.  I am fortunate to live somewhere with many options.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Question for those that did Samsung pay signup before STB.  Did you get your airmiles???
> 
> I created an account Aug 13, my airmiles number "stuck", still there, just checked.  No airmiles received.  I do not have a Samsung phone (or I'd definitely be using that Samsung pay app!).


*Yes I did, Created account on August 10th and the miles posted to my account on 14th.*

*I DO have a supported phone but the dang app won't work and no one knows why!! I can't get it actually load on my phone, it just hangs waiting for my to verify my fingerprint.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> Question for those that did Samsung pay signup before STB.  Did you get your airmiles???
> 
> I created an account Aug 13, my airmiles number "stuck", still there, just checked.  No airmiles received.  I do not have a Samsung phone (or I'd definitely be using that Samsung pay app!).



Got 50 (twice) dated Aug 10. Have also received 5 AM a handful of times (when I remember to try and use the app to scan the card), a few times at Shell even though they tell me it won't work, they do try to scan it. And also twice at Sobeys when they refused to scan from the phone and typed it in manually. I still got the bonus for some reason...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sounds like my Samsung airmiles are somewhere with my Rexall flu email airmiles lol.  I also didn't get airmiles for my purchases in August with airmilesshop multipliers (the contest 5x and 7x ones).  

I think I will sign up again for Samsung and see what happens.  

Thank you for the info @Donald - my hero and @hdrolfe.

@Donald - my hero, is your operating system version older?


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Question for those that did Samsung pay signup before STB.  Did you get your airmiles???
> 
> I created an account Aug 13, my airmiles number "stuck", still there, just checked.  No airmiles received.  I do not have a Samsung phone (or I'd definitely be using that Samsung pay app!).


Never got mine.  I had to do a AM chat to get them.  Have never received the bonus miles for using it either so I stopped doing that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Sounds like my Samsung airmiles are somewhere with my Rexall flu email airmiles lol.  I also didn't get airmiles for my purchases in August with airmilesshop multipliers (the contest 5x and 7x ones).
> 
> I think I will sign up again for Samsung and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you for the info @Donald - my hero and @hdrolfe.
> 
> @Donald - my hero, is your operating system version older?


*No, it's a brand new phone and it had an update about 3 weeks ago. *


----------



## tinkerone

This is French but its a link to an easy 25 AM's.  Another page to sign up for email.  

https://terminixquebec.com/infolett...nqV7qhz4XntUvuQs48qUUBgQ7MTGDhVtlDpRJnES53LVg


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone know which gift cards qualify for the 20 bonus miles at Shell?

If LCBO is included it’s a better deal than at Sobeys right now.


----------



## kuhltiffany

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone know which gift cards qualify for the 20 bonus miles at Shell?
> 
> If LCBO is included it’s a better deal than at Sobeys right now.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> This is French but its a link to an easy 25 AM's.  Another page to sign up for email.
> 
> https://terminixquebec.com/infolett...nqV7qhz4XntUvuQs48qUUBgQ7MTGDhVtlDpRJnES53LVg


Does this count towards STB?


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Does this count towards STB?


Not that I'm aware of.  Still, 25 free AM's.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kuhltiffany said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


So only those 4?


----------



## ottawamom

Just signed up for the 25AM thanks @tinkerone


----------



## CanadianKrista

Disney Addicted said:


> Maybe they needed to be separate purchases then.  Do you mean you only got 20 points for the $50 gift card once instead of twice?  Did you get 10 miles for the "1 mile for every $10 in-store purchase" as well as the 5 STB?
> 
> Whyen I purchased my three SportChek gift cards (a week before before STB) I made them separate purchases and received 20+5 for each of them.


Yes, I got 40AM total  - 20AM for the gift card once, 10 for instore purchase, 5 for STB and 5 for the two chocolate bars I got for an instore promo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanadianKrista said:


> Yes, I got 40AM total  - 20AM for the gift card once, 10 for instore purchase, 5 for STB and 5 for the two chocolate bars I got for an instore promo.



There's no T&C regarding the offer that I can find with the online link  (https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html), not in the e-mail provided.  Maybe it's one of those $50+ type offers that give the 20 air miles once for every $50 or more in a single purchase.  So annoying.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone know which gift cards qualify for the 20 bonus miles at Shell?
> 
> If LCBO is included it’s a better deal than at Sobeys right now.


LCBO is not included for sure unfortunately.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> So only those 4?


Yes and it must be the $50 ones, not two $25 ones.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Well I have DH trained.  He's basically buying all the parts to build a new computer, and he's waiting to do it Friday, using newegg, and getting us hundreds and hundreds of AM.  I sure hope newegg is included in the 15x.  It'll be a good AM day for us.  I'm doing a bunch of Christmas shopping that day too.  And my STB children's place order


----------



## bgula

My wife has been using my AM card at Shell for the do 4 fillups, get 100AM.  It wasn't until she did the 3rd fillup today that she noticed on the bottom that it now said 1 fillup had been done towrard the 100 AM offer.  Who do I contact to get this rectified - AM or Shell?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email coupon, 50 airmiles when you spend $50.  Monday to Thursday:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov19/Nov-19_COUPON-5050-ON.pdf

Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Email just received from Metro.  Doesn't say it's a personal offer so I believe it's for everyone. I'm in Ontario


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall email coupon, 50 airmiles when you spend $50.  Monday to Thursday:
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov19/Nov-19_COUPON-5050-ON.pdf
> 
> Happy shopping everyone.


*Well this isn't as good as usual, is it?? Until i actually looked at the coupon I was planning on bumping my $20 sale up to that mark, now I'm not gonna push it since we don't need much from Rexall this week. I'm planning on doing the StB coupon on both accounts so that's already $40 worth of stuff from there.*


----------



## kerreyn

Aloha!  Just back from Hawaii, and now the hunt is on! All caught up on the STB thread, and at lunch I'm planning on stopping at Sobey's to grab a few booklets.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Aloha!  Just back from Hawaii, and now the hunt is on! All caught up on the STB thread, and at lunch I'm planning on stopping at Sobey's to grab a few booklets.



Welcome Back Kerreyn!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> Curious to know - people who say they don't do $100 at Sobeys - is it because you don't do all your groceries there?



I have a NO Frills only 1.5 Km away from Safeway, and the superstore is about 4 Km's away from the Safeway.  I find their priced higher, but I will pick up an item if it is something we use, has a good price on it or has AM attached to it for a decent price.  I don't expect them to have the same price as No Frills or Stupidstore.  But I watch my prices and decide if it's worth spending the extra $$$ on it.  I'm just trying to maximize the rewards programs to the best of my ability and dollars


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well this isn't as good as usual, is it?? Until i actually looked at the coupon I was planning on bumping my $20 sale up to that mark, now I'm not gonna push it since we don't need much from Rexall this week. I'm planning on doing the StB coupon on both accounts so that's already $40 worth of stuff from there.*


LOL same. I’m going to pick up napkins, paper towel, Dove body wash, and maybe some toilet paper! My plan is to spend just over $20 using my AM Cash.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well this isn't as good as usual, is it?? Until i actually looked at the coupon I was planning on bumping my $20 sale up to that mark, now I'm not gonna push it since we don't need much from Rexall this week. I'm planning on doing the StB coupon on both accounts so that's already $40 worth of stuff from there.*



My plan today (haven't got there yet) was to spend $25, minus $5 survey coupon = $20 and cash in 190am.  But I have a 25am/$25 personal offer so this makes sense to me, in the end 66am (25+40+1).  I'm doing multiple accounts as well and will do $50 on the other ones with the $30 cold etc W/R giftcard offer.

And yes, not the greatest email coupon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> LOL same. I’m going to pick up napkins, paper towel, Dove body wash, and maybe some toilet paper! My plan is to spend just over $20 using my AM Cash.


*OMG, send me out back to cut down a switch to beat my hindend (something my grandfather always threatened to do but never followed thru, instead had marshmallows to roast over the gas element on the stove with a teary-eyed kid) I broke my cardinal rule and allowed hubby to accompany me to Rexall .. during a promo.. when it was busy .... *

*Plan was to use the coupon for BOTH accounts but nope, didn't work out that way -- was WAAAYY worse in my mind *
*Poor guy has a "man-cold" and couldn't think clearly as he studied the bottles of cold pill and then gave up! I hadn't picked up a flyer yet since they come on Thursdays and we didn't get them due to the snowstorm so i was trying to figure out what i wanted. FINE, give me a minute, i looking, go sit on a bench, JUST WAIT!! Urgh, I managed to get a few things that included 2 s from my loaded offers and was over the $20 mark by $4.17 so told him he could pick out a treat and I would use the survey coupon. Brightened up a bit and only whined a bit *

*Get to the till and it's someone being trained .. oh CRAP, hubby isn't gonna want to wait this out... i had everything all lined up ready to go, turned up the brightness on my phone to scan the coupon and pushed on thru UNTIL the coupon was denied because (my own fault!) the one i have saved on my home screen is expired! Now if i was on my own i would step back and let the next person go ahead, pull up the 1st post in this thread and find the coupon with the RIGHT date and use it. Today? Yeah, nope, not happening .. so instead of paying an extra few cents i needed to pay an extra $10.01 .. so not my style at Rexall *

*Off we go, me muttering to myself as i studied my receipt and realizing i had forgotten to tell everyone the miles won't show and him grinning wildly while munching on his chocolate bar *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sooo ... what happens after the first bad snow storm?? Hubby says "FIND somewhere to go that's warm!!" Ok, I'm up to the challenge, spent most of the weekend online studying pictures, reviews, Youtube videos, Transat Travel site, followed by a quick visit to a travel agency after lunch before the disastrous trip to Rexall. Followed by THIS*
**
*and THIS*
**

*The Duck is going south! We're going to Jamaica in January, to a Sandals resort!!!!! The travel agent was awesome, said we can pay off as much as we want right up till the day before we fly so to just keep cashing in for the vouchers right up till the end of December and they'll send out a cheque to reimburse the amount we hand over. Since it's less than 45 days before we go (OMG so excited) we had to pay it in full today but, cha-ching more Airmiles!!*

*Not sure i like the look of THIS though *
**


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is going south! We're going to Jamaica in January, to a Sandals resort!!!!! The travel agent was awesome, said we can pay off as much as we want right up till the day before we fly so to just keep cashing in for the vouchers right up till the end of December and they'll send out a cheque to reimburse the amount we hand over. Since it's less than 45 days before we go (OMG so excited) we had to pay it in full today but, cha-ching more Airmiles!!*



Congrats!  Wow that will be nice!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well this isn't as good as usual, is it?? Until i actually looked at the coupon I was planning on bumping my $20 sale up to that mark, now I'm not gonna push it since we don't need much from Rexall this week. I'm planning on doing the StB coupon on both accounts so that's already $40 worth of stuff from there.*



I have to use the STB cash miles coupon. I have a Spend $25 get 25 AM Load n Go. Hoping to stack all these with the email coupon. Then I will have 40 + 25 + 50 AM for $50. That is not too bad. If I buy cold meds, I also get $10 coupon for spending $30 in cold med. I will go on Wednesday to make sure I won't miss the STB offer.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo ... what happens after the first bad snow storm?? Hubby says "FIND somewhere to go that's warm!!" Ok, I'm up to the challenge, spent most of the weekend online studying pictures, reviews, Youtube videos, Transat Travel site, followed by a quick visit to a travel agency after lunch before the disastrous trip to Rexall. Followed by THIS*
> *View attachment 366238*
> *and THIS*
> *View attachment 366239*
> 
> *The Duck is going south! We're going to Jamaica in January, to a Sandals resort!!!!! The travel agent was awesome, said we can pay off as much as we want right up till the day before we fly so to just keep cashing in for the vouchers right up till the end of December and they'll send out a cheque to reimburse the amount we hand over. Since it's less than 45 days before we go (OMG so excited) we had to pay it in full today but, cha-ching more Airmiles!!*
> 
> *Not sure i like the look of THIS though *
> *View attachment 366240View attachment 366241*



Enjoy a well-deserved vacation! I am going on Disney Magic in January too!! The flight back is unbelievably expensive. I will never pick to come back on the last day of a school holiday break!!


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats on the holiday Jacqueline. I've never been south in the winter. I hear your pain about shopping with the other half in tow. DH accompanied me to Sobeys when I was doing my $100 threshold spend on Saturday. He kept adding things to the cart. Messed me up totally so I had to add things up again. I didn't want to spend much over $100 because he has a Spend $40 get 40AM on his card that I can use for more miles on the next shop. He thought I was taking too long adding things and was getting frustrated with me.

In the afternoon we went to Jean Coutu on our way to visit his parents. I said I would drop him off, go shop and then come back to visit. No he came with me. I did two purchases then sent him to the car while I did the next two. Cardinal rule No others allowed on Shop the Block trips. It's the only way to keep your sanity.


----------



## isabellea

LOL about the other halves! I have to say that DH is very good about supporting me with AM shopping. He forwards me every e-mail he gets and will hunt for AM at the stores. We did mess up for the Pillsbury AM promo at Sobeys on Saturday but it's more my fault than his.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG, send me out back to cut down a switch to beat my hindend (something my grandfather always threatened to do but never followed thru, instead had marshmallows to roast over the gas element on the stove with a teary-eyed kid) I broke my cardinal rule and allowed hubby to accompany me to Rexall .. during a promo.. when it was busy .... *
> 
> *Plan was to use the coupon for BOTH accounts but nope, didn't work out that way -- was WAAAYY worse in my mind *
> *Poor guy has a "man-cold" and couldn't think clearly as he studied the bottles of cold pill and then gave up! I hadn't picked up a flyer yet since they come on Thursdays and we didn't get them due to the snowstorm so i was trying to figure out what i wanted. FINE, give me a minute, i looking, go sit on a bench, JUST WAIT!! Urgh, I managed to get a few things that included 2 s from my loaded offers and was over the $20 mark by $4.17 so told him he could pick out a treat and I would use the survey coupon. Brightened up a bit and only whined a bit *
> 
> *Get to the till and it's someone being trained .. oh CRAP, hubby isn't gonna want to wait this out... i had everything all lined up ready to go, turned up the brightness on my phone to scan the coupon and pushed on thru UNTIL the coupon was denied because (my own fault!) the one i have saved on my home screen is expired! Now if i was on my own i would step back and let the next person go ahead, pull up the 1st post in this thread and find the coupon with the RIGHT date and use it. Today? Yeah, nope, not happening .. so instead of paying an extra few cents i needed to pay an extra $10.01 .. so not my style at Rexall *
> 
> *Off we go, me muttering to myself as i studied my receipt and realizing i had forgotten to tell everyone the miles won't show and him grinning wildly while munching on his chocolate bar *



LOL LOL LOL sorry sorry sorry But lol,,,
My cashier at Rexall thinks it's funny to ask me where my sons are? I just smile at her.
Really ,,,I learned never to take them on a airmiles shop last year,,and obviously she (cashier) has not forgotten our little visit.
Sorry your shop wasn't better Hon,,better luck next time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo ... what happens after the first bad snow storm?? Hubby says "FIND somewhere to go that's warm!!" Ok, I'm up to the challenge, spent most of the weekend online studying pictures, reviews, Youtube videos, Transat Travel site, followed by a quick visit to a travel agency after lunch before the disastrous trip to Rexall. Followed by THIS*
> *View attachment 366238*
> *and THIS*
> *View attachment 366239*
> 
> *The Duck is going south! We're going to Jamaica in January, to a Sandals resort!!!!! The travel agent was awesome, said we can pay off as much as we want right up till the day before we fly so to just keep cashing in for the vouchers right up till the end of December and they'll send out a cheque to reimburse the amount we hand over. Since it's less than 45 days before we go (OMG so excited) we had to pay it in full today but, cha-ching more Airmiles!!*
> 
> *Not sure i like the look of THIS though *
> *View attachment 366240View attachment 366241*



YES!!
Vacation Time!!
So happy for you!
Hugs
Mel
" Donald Does Jamaica "


----------



## kuhltiffany

Totally know what you mean.  My kids are trained to go to the magazine section and keep themselves amused until I tell them we're done and ready to go!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sooooo, it looks like I'm not going to be getting much sleep tonight! Our stupid phones don't always let us know if there's a message or not until we pick it up, just did and found a message from the travel agency. Seems there is "an issue" with the reservation -- the flippin thing didn't go thru properly and now when i look online it's not available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out now because .. MY MILES!! I literally spent HOURS this weekend picking the resort out and while we have a window of time from mid Dec - mid Jan, hubby doesn't want to need to miss his family Christmas (me? i have no problem not going but that's a different story!) and he has to be back to get ready to head to Ottawa for the 16th. *
*He's out of the house all day tomorrow so I'll be setting the alarm, catching the bus and heading to the travel agency as soon as they open!!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooooo, it looks like I'm not going to be getting much sleep tonight! Our stupid phones don't always let us know if there's a message or not until we pick it up, just did and found a message from the travel agency. Seems there is "an issue" with the reservation -- the flippin thing didn't go thru properly and now when i look online it's not available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out now because .. MY MILES!!*



Oh no! Keep us posted--I'm sure we all have our fingers and toes crossed that things will work out. It sounds like the travel agent has been pretty helpful so far though, so here's hoping that it's just a minor mistake with an easy fix.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooooo, it looks like I'm not going to be getting much sleep tonight! Our stupid phones don't always let us know if there's a message or not until we pick it up, just did and found a message from the travel agency. Seems there is "an issue" with the reservation -- the flippin thing didn't go thru properly and now when i look online it's not available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out now because .. MY MILES!! I literally spent HOURS this weekend picking the resort out and while we have a window of time from mid Dec - mid Jan, hubby doesn't want to need to miss his family Christmas (me? i have no problem not going but that's a different story!) and he has to be back to get ready to head to Ottawa for the 16th. *
> *He's out of the house all day tomorrow so I'll be setting the alarm, catching the bus and heading to the travel agency as soon as they open!!*


Pixie dust sending your way! I hope everything will all work out for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Fingers and toes crossed for you Jacqueline. Deep breath and think positive,
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooooo, it looks like I'm not going to be getting much sleep tonight! Our stupid phones don't always let us know if there's a message or not until we pick it up, just did and found a message from the travel agency. Seems there is "an issue" with the reservation -- the flippin thing didn't go thru properly and now when i look online it's not available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out now because .. MY MILES!! I literally spent HOURS this weekend picking the resort out and while we have a window of time from mid Dec - mid Jan, hubby doesn't want to need to miss his family Christmas (me? i have no problem not going but that's a different story!) and he has to be back to get ready to head to Ottawa for the 16th. *
> *He's out of the house all day tomorrow so I'll be setting the alarm, catching the bus and heading to the travel agency as soon as they open!!*



Oh good grief!  I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Oh no!  I hope you get your trip sorted out!  Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## juniorbugman

Hope it all works out for you.   Vacation time is important.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ack! Excited for you and stressed for you all in the same post!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Someone in the facebook airmiles group just posted this:

"Heads up....got a sneak peak of blue Friday flyers last night for foodland so assuming sobeys too. Ontario."

Too bad it's not also STB week at Sobey's, but I'm excited for the flyers!


----------



## ottawamom

Details! please at least two.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my 50 AM bonus for purchases from well.ca. Nice fast posting! I ordered on Saturday (or Friday? maybe?) it hasn't been delivered yet but was shipped and they already posted! Also my global pet foods from yesterday have posted as well. Nice to see some things happen expeditiously. Waiting for the airmilesshop to post, including the STB bonus for a purchase over $100... wonder how long that will take!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Not sure i like the look of THIS though



I felt the same way when I had bought all our travel vouchers as well...I told the dd...this better be a great trip, because I have worked hard for those AM lol and don't want to " waste " them on a trip we ended up not liking...heck I know i'll like it...all the drinks I want, buffets, sand, sun and warm ocean waters...I'm sure I'll love it 



Donald - my hero said:


> heading to the travel agency as soon as they open!!



If your travel agent is anything like the one who is looking after the dd destination wedding...she will help you.  I'm impressed so far with the travel agent that is working with our family.  We have had a few people not " opt " in and use the group booking as they want to use different points systems, or will have to wait until last minute to see if they can go ( my brother in law is a CPA and the wedding is in May, and there are a few teachers too, who are trying to be able to swing part of the trip as well )  So far all our family has had great reviews of her.  
Crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone here ordered furniture from Wayfair?  I’m looking at ordering an arm chair, dining chairs, book shelf and side tables. 

Im getting everything new for my living room/ dining room. The place I ordered my sofa from has nothing in the way of chairs or accessories that I like. Right now I just don’t have the time to get out shopping for all this stuff....ya, I know dumb idea to do this right now....Wayfair has several options that look good online but I’m wondering about the quality.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone here ordered furniture from Wayfair?  I’m looking at ordering an arm chair, dining chairs, book shelf and side tables.
> 
> Im getting everything new for my living room/ dining room. The place I ordered my sofa from has nothing in the way of chairs or accessories that I like. Right now I just don’t have the time to get out shopping for all this stuff....ya, I know dumb idea to do this right now....Wayfair has several options that look good online but I’m wondering about the quality.



My mom and dad have ordered some stuff from them and liked the quality. I believe it was barstools for their new house? And maybe dressers. I'd check the reviews for the items you are looking at and see what the average reviews say (I tend to believe them more than the perfect or 0 reviews).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sitting here in the mall trying to gather my thoughts and decide where to take myself for some junky lunch... give you any idea how my visit to the travel agency went?

Apparently it wouldn't have mattered what we did yesterday,  the site was glitchy and shouldn't have shown the room available.  I'm not sure what the next step is,  she's looking for something else but I'm afraid we're out of luck until next December.  I feel like I wasted my miles now, even though the vouchers don't expire I'm now committed to using a travel agency at some point and we've got nowhere to go this year. *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone here ordered furniture from Wayfair? I’m looking at ordering an arm chair, dining chairs, book shelf and side tables.



Yes I have.  I have loved everything that was delivered to my home.  I have bought a coffee/end tables, a rug, headboard and a couple of lamps.  They delivered straight to the door, tracking my order was easy and I knew when it was delivered ( Here things delivered to your door tend to go " missing " ) I made sure to read reviews of what I was purchasing, so I knew the quality of the items.  I have had no trouble with them.  My daughter has used them for several things as well and not had any problems.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Sitting here in the mall trying to gather my thoughts and decide where to take myself for some junky lunch... give you any idea how my visit to the travel agency went?



Ugh...I can't even imagine how your feeling right now.  I hope you can find somewhere to use them.  You deserve a get away.  Maybe some last minute deals will come up that will fill all the boxes you want crossed off.  I'm just sick for you thinking of this.   All the work we do to collect those miles      Sending you many


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sitting here in the mall trying to gather my thoughts and decide where to take myself for some junky lunch... give you any idea how my visit to the travel agency went?
> 
> Apparently it wouldn't have mattered what we did yesterday,  the site was glitchy and shouldn't have shown the room available.  I'm not sure what the next step is,  she's looking for something else but I'm afraid we're out of luck until next December.  I feel like I wasted my miles now, even though the vouchers don't expire I'm now committed to using a travel agency at some point and we've got nowhere to go this year. *


 I'm so sorry that this is going on for you. Sending some that you TA can find you something just right.


----------



## Mellell

Has anyone booked and stayed at a hotel through travel hub before? I already have a room reserved for January but thought I'd replace it with one from the travel hub so it'll count for the STB. I'm confused at the room types and they don't give a description. I've tried calling air miles and they couldn't tell me as each hotel is different.

I've compared the price to the hotel website and it's $218/night for a City View, 2 Queen Room.

The travel hub shows the following:

City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen 
120 miles
$197/night

City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen, City view
130 miles
$220/night

City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen, City view
130 miles
$220/night

City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen
130 miles
$251/night

I'm just not sure what to pick or what the differences are.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Someone in the facebook airmiles group just posted this:
> 
> "Heads up....got a sneak peak of blue Friday flyers last night for foodland so assuming sobeys too. Ontario."
> 
> Too bad it's not also STB week at Sobey's, but I'm excited for the flyers!



Thank you so much! I was just about to leave for Foodland, I'll hold off until I see next week's flyer now.  Please let us know if you learn any details


----------



## CanadianKrista

Someone just posted a picture of the front of the flyers, definitely Blue Friday this week - can't see much, but I'm excited for the quaker instant oatmeal on the front, something my family goes through tons of.  I can't read how many boxes I need for the 100 airmiles, though    Anxiously waiting tomorrows flyers now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyers go live at 12:01 AM Wednesday @CanadianKrista so you don't have to wait very long! Reebee will have them *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sitting here in the mall trying to gather my thoughts and decide where to take myself for some junky lunch... give you any idea how my visit to the travel agency went?
> 
> Apparently it wouldn't have mattered what we did yesterday,  the site was glitchy and shouldn't have shown the room available.  I'm not sure what the next step is,  she's looking for something else but I'm afraid we're out of luck until next December.  I feel like I wasted my miles now, even though the vouchers don't expire I'm now committed to using a travel agency at some point and we've got nowhere to go this year. *


Check out the place I went in February. It’s called Hotel Xcaret Mexico.  It’s just outside of Playa Del Carmen and the absolute best resort I’ve been to.  I’ve been to many AI’s but this place I dream about almost daily. It’s what they call an all fun inclusive....you have unlimited access to all the X parks....Xcaret, Xelha, Xplore and bunch more.  I think it’s 9 in total.  It’s a very unique place.


----------



## Aladora

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone here ordered furniture from Wayfair?  I’m looking at ordering an arm chair, dining chairs, book shelf and side tables.
> 
> Im getting everything new for my living room/ dining room. The place I ordered my sofa from has nothing in the way of chairs or accessories that I like. Right now I just don’t have the time to get out shopping for all this stuff....ya, I know dumb idea to do this right now....Wayfair has several options that look good online but I’m wondering about the quality.



We have ordered a whole bunch of things from Wayfair and they have all arrived quickly and in perfect condition...although we did have to assemble everything!



dancin Disney style said:


> Check out the place I went in February. It’s called Hotel Xcaret Mexico.  It’s just outside of Playa Del Carmen and the absolute best resort I’ve been to.  I’ve been to many AI’s but this place I dream about almost daily. It’s what they call an all fun inclusive....you have unlimited access to all the X parks....Xcaret, Xelha, Xplore and bunch more.  I think it’s 9 in total.  It’s a very unique place.



We went to Playa Del Carmen March 2018 and went to 2 of the X parks. We loved them so much that we are looking at booking for next March and this time we want to stay at the Hotel Xcaret! Love love love!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Check out the place I went in February. It’s called Hotel Xcaret Mexico.  It’s just outside of Playa Del Carmen and the absolute best resort I’ve been to.  I’ve been to many AI’s but this place I dream about almost daily. It’s what they call an all fun inclusive....you have unlimited access to all the X parks....Xcaret, Xelha, Xplore and bunch more.  I think it’s 9 in total.  It’s a very unique place.


*The number one criteria that MUST be met is excellent attention to my dietary issues. Disney excels at this (but i think you all know how we feel about travelling to the states right now) and i discovered that the Sandals chain is just as good! All of my food would be prepared from scratch and i wouldn't be forced to eat at a buffet and pray that my food is in fact safe. SO I would need to check out and see if they would be able to accommodate my diet since it doesn't fall under the "top 8" or gluten free. Basically it means i need to have access to strictly ala-carte for every meal or at least the potential of my food prepared separately.*

*I'll go check out that one, i remember your pictures and it was gorgeous! *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sitting here in the mall trying to gather my thoughts and decide where to take myself for some junky lunch... give you any idea how my visit to the travel agency went?
> 
> Apparently it wouldn't have mattered what we did yesterday,  the site was glitchy and shouldn't have shown the room available.  I'm not sure what the next step is,  she's looking for something else but I'm afraid we're out of luck until next December.  I feel like I wasted my miles now, even though the vouchers don't expire I'm now committed to using a travel agency at some point and we've got nowhere to go this year. *



oh this sucks! i’m so sorry jacqueline.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@hdrolfe @Pumpkin1172 @Aladora   Thanks for the Wayfair comments.  Of course I've put pressure on myself to get organized to order on Friday through AM.  I have been reading the reviews and so far the stuff I'm looking at gets good reviews with just a few minor negative points.  Most of the negatives are based around assembly but I'm an Ikea expert so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *The number one criteria that MUST be met is excellent attention to my dietary issues. Disney excels at this (but i think you all know how we feel about travelling to the states right now) and i discovered that the Sandals chain is just as good! All of my food would be prepared from scratch and i wouldn't be forced to eat at a buffet and pray that my food is in fact safe. SO I would need to check out and see if they would be able to accommodate my diet since it doesn't fall under the "top 8" or gluten free. Basically it means i need to have access to strictly ala-carte for every meal or at least the potential of my food prepared separately.*
> 
> *I'll go check out that one, i remember your pictures and it was gorgeous! *


I can't say for  certain that accommodating your dietary needs would not be a problem.  That's only a very minor issue with us.   At Hotel Xcaret you can eat all your meals ala carte.  There is no issue with that and there are many options...including room service.  This resort has the only Michelin star chef in Mexico. In terms of guest service they are incredibly eager to please.  Try sending an email to them through the website.  They usually respond within 24 hours.

Pictures do not do this place justice. 


The Bahamas might be an other good option for you to investigate.  All the food there comes from the US.  If you go to Exuma you can swim with wild pigs.




Aladora said:


> We went to Playa Del Carmen March 2018 and went to 2 of the X parks. We loved them so much that we are looking at booking for next March and this time we want to stay at the Hotel Xcaret! Love love love!



If you can go there ….DO IT!!!!  Just make sure that you leave plenty of time to enjoy the resort.  We ended up canceling our trip to Tulum so that we could hang out at the resort.  It's so incredibly unique.


----------



## osully

What about a Disney Cruise?


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Someone just posted a picture of the front of the flyers, definitely Blue Friday this week - can't see much, but I'm excited for the quaker instant oatmeal on the front, something my family goes through tons of.  I can't read how many boxes I need for the 100 airmiles, though    Anxiously waiting tomorrows flyers now.



Thank you! Thank you!  Even the Foodland boneless skinless chicken breasts looks like an awesome deal for Foodland.  I will likely shop at both! Thank you so much, I think I'll stay up until midnight for the rest of the flyer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Next week's Rexall flyer is posted on smartcanucks:

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/428808-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-nov-23-29-a-canada/


----------



## stacopp

Hey there- has anyone gotten there 500 bonus airmiles from BMO for the sept promo? Just getting worried and hate it when I have to call ugh- thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

stacopp said:


> Hey there- has anyone gotten there 500 bonus airmiles from BMO for the sept promo? Just getting worried and hate it when I have to call ugh- thanks



Lots on here have received theirs.  I have not.  Two different Chat reps told me 90 days after promo ends and Nov 30...


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero I'm so sorry your trip planning hit a snag. Check the Spanish resort chain Iberostar. They have multiple resorts. The only resorts I would avoid with dietary restrictions (I have many too) would be Cuba because of the limited supply of food in that country.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mellell said:


> Has anyone booked and stayed at a hotel through travel hub before? I already have a room reserved for January but thought I'd replace it with one from the travel hub so it'll count for the STB. I'm confused at the room types and they don't give a description. I've tried calling air miles and they couldn't tell me as each hotel is different.
> 
> I've compared the price to the hotel website and it's $218/night for a City View, 2 Queen Room.
> 
> The travel hub shows the following:
> 
> City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen
> 120 miles
> $197/night
> 
> City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen, City view
> 130 miles
> $220/night
> 
> City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen, City view
> 130 miles
> $220/night
> 
> City View, 2 Queen, Guest room, 2 Queen
> 130 miles
> $251/night
> 
> I'm just not sure what to pick or what the differences are.



*Yes, we've used this before and I noticed the same thing (mind you not as many options for what looks like the same room that you have?!?!)*

*The way i dealt with it was to pull up the hotel's direct website and compared the different prices .. But your list is beyond confusing to me! So basically the same room configuration at 4 different prices?? Where are you going and for how long? If it's a one night type of thing where you don't really care much about the room type I'd take the one that's closest in price and figure the AM would make up for the inconvenience of not knowing till i open the door what type of bed I've got to sleep in!*

*Heck in this case you'll be getting the 100-ish miles for the room PLUS a coupon towards the big 2000!!! The miles won't post to your account until after you've stayed BTW*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for the support gang, i knew you would all understand how exciting it was to put these hard earned miles towards such a fantastic trip! I also knew you'd be here to pick me up after it came crashing down around my head today. The travel agent got back to me with 3 chains to look into and while they look nice the reviews aren't stellar. One is in the top at the moment but I need to do more digging since they are all in Mexico and i do NOT speak any Spanish!! Some of the websites are obviously translated into (poor) English and the chat session i did PLUS the e-mail i got back from one didn't do anything to instill confidence. *

*Cruise? Yeah that would be a great idea for food, I know they are amazing (can you sense the but coming??!?!  ) I get seasick, have trouble with my balance at the best of times - made the mistake of doing whatever that bodyworks ride in EPCOT was called and spent the rest of the day lying on a bench in the shade quietly heaving into a bucket  There is no way we'd risk that *

*THEN things just got better & better this evening. I'm sitting here clutching my bottle of liquid Gaviscon pushing thru yet another gastritis attack wondering how on earth i could even consider going to the Caribbean when my closely monitored diet HERE isn't working?!?!?! Hubby says maybe the Gods are trying to tell me something and protecting us from really getting into trouble - it's been exactly a month since my last attack and it would be almost exactly a month that we would be getting ready to leave <SIGH>*

****ETA, ok What the heck is going on ... I've had stomach issues EVERY.SINGLE.TIME Ontario has had a Blue Friday and I've ended up missing them ALL Not this time buddy, it's my birthday! I'm going shopping *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I hope someone can help me...I went to Rexall tonight to redeem my 190AM for 40 Bonus AM.  I also had some Load & Go offers including spend $60 get 60 AM.  While shopping I noticed that they had a deal for spend $40 on Neutrogena products get 40 AM.  After checking out I noticed that I did not get the 40 bonus AM for the Neutrogena and I was told I could not combine both the Load & Go and the spend $40 together.  I questioned why when they were separate offers and the manager advised that you can never combine 2 spending offers together.  She gave me my 40 AM but I was wondering if it is just this store or if this is something I need to be aware of for the future.  Also, I was advised that the 40 bonus AM for the redeeming of the 190 AM would come later...again, true?


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> ****ETA, ok What the heck is going on ... I've had stomach issues EVERY.SINGLE.TIME Ontario has had a Blue Friday and I've ended up missing them ALL Not this time buddy, it's my birthday! I'm going shopping *



Sick bag in one hand, flyer in the other. You go girl!

Here's hoping things settle down a little before then and you are able to enjoy the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope someone can help me...I went to Rexall tonight to redeem my 190AM for 40 Bonus AM.  I also had some Load & Go offers including spend $60 get 60 AM.  While shopping I noticed that they had a deal for spend $40 on Neutrogena products get 40 AM.  After checking out I noticed that I did not get the 40 bonus AM for the Neutrogena and I was told I could not combine both the Load & Go and the spend $40 together.  I questioned why when they were separate offers and the manager advised that you can never combine 2 spending offers together.  She gave me my 40 AM but I was wondering if it is just this store or if this is something I need to be aware of for the future.  Also, I was advised that the 40 bonus AM for the redeeming of the 190 AM would come later...again, true?



It is most likely that you are not seeing the 40AM for redeeming 190AM. How many airmiles are posted on your receipt? If it's 100 you're good to go. My understanding is that the 40AM for redeeming 190AM will follow in a few weeks time.

As for threshold spends combining, yes they do, all the time. We call that stacking. It's the only way I justify shopping at Rexall.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope someone can help me...I went to Rexall tonight to redeem my 190AM for 40 Bonus AM.  I also had some Load & Go offers including spend $60 get 60 AM.  While shopping I noticed that they had a deal for spend $40 on Neutrogena products get 40 AM.  After checking out I noticed that I did not get the 40 bonus AM for the Neutrogena and I was told I could not combine both the Load & Go and the spend $40 together.  I questioned why when they were separate offers and the manager advised that you can never combine 2 spending offers together.  She gave me my 40 AM but I was wondering if it is just this store or if this is something I need to be aware of for the future.  Also, I was advised that the 40 bonus AM for the redeeming of the 190 AM would come later...again, true?


*Oh joy, you've found a store that thinks they're doing us a favour by letting us get Airmiles -- one that i would suggest you avoid in the future *

*Your Loaded offers will combine with other offers (there are times they don't work at all but that's a different story that no one understands  )*
*ANY flyer offers, including the spend $40 on the Neutrogena get 40 are NOT dependent on anything else, ever if it's in the flyer (and especially if they have a sign on the shelf) and there is no indication in the store of an error in the flyer they HAVE to give you the deal, it's part of the Canadian "whatever-it's called" Code of Scanning*
*The store has no way of knowing what your loaded offers are so she's full of poop!!*
*YES, most stores (Metro & Rexall FOR SURE) do not print the bonus miles for redeeming cash miles on the receipt and they will NOT post at the same time as your other miles from today, but they will come in about 2 - 3 weeks.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> It is most likely that you are not seeing the 40AM for redeeming 190AM. How many airmiles are posted on your receipt? If it's 100 you're good to go. My understanding is that the 40AM for redeeming 190AM will follow in a few weeks time.
> 
> As for threshold spends combining, yes they do, all the time. We call that stacking. It's the only way I justify shopping at Rexall.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh joy, you've found a store that thinks they're doing us a favour by letting us get Airmiles -- one that i would suggest you avoid in the future *
> 
> *Your Loaded offers will combine with other offers (there are times they don't work at all but that's a different story that no one understands  )*
> *ANY flyer offers, including the spend $40 on the Neutrogena get 40 are NOT dependent on anything else, ever if it's in the flyer (and especially if they have a sign on the shelf) and there is no indication in the store of an error in the flyer they HAVE to give you the deal, it's part of the Canadian "whatever-it's called" Code of Scanning*
> *The store has no way of knowing what your loaded offers are so she's full of poop!!*
> *YES, most stores (Metro & Rexall FOR SURE) do not print the bonus miles for redeeming cash miles on the receipt and they will NOT post at the same time as your other miles from today, but they will come in about 2 - 3 weeks.*



Thanks guys...she is full of poop...I got 69 AM for my Load & Go and 4 base miles...she gave me the "make it right" 40 AM for the Neutrogena.  So once the 40 AM for redeeming shows up in my account, I should be good...also, I switched to cash miles to have enough AM for Metro in December...once the 69 miles post...if I switch back to Dream, will the 40AM for the redeeming the 190 AM count based on when I redeemed or when it posts....all this thinking is making my brain hurt.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline....so sorry to hear about your issues with your trip...I will keep my fingers crossed that you will be able to find an amazing trip to use your certificates on...


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> Someone just posted a picture of the front of the flyers, definitely Blue Friday this week - can't see much, but I'm excited for the quaker instant oatmeal on the front, something my family goes through tons of.  I can't read how many boxes I need for the 100 airmiles, though    Anxiously waiting tomorrows flyers now.



Ooh! Blue Friday on Black Friday! Hoping we get it out west too.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1291483


Sobeys Ontario *Hello Oatmeal*
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1291375




Foodland Ontario *Hello prime Chicken*
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1291373


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1291483
> 
> 
> Sobeys Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1291375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foodland Ontario


*DANG woman you're fast!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Cinnamon bread for christmas morning french toast casserole for the WIN! $2.99 buy 2 get 20 AM!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *DANG woman you're fast!!!*



I am tired and wanta go to bed but needed to see what someone posted earlier about Blue Friday.
Hugs to you Hon
Nite
Mel


----------



## osully

That oatmeal is the best deal. Just over 8AM per dollar spent. 

And to think my husband just told me he decided he likes the Our Compliments version better than Quaker.


----------



## hdrolfe

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks guys...she is full of poop...I got 69 AM for my Load & Go and 4 base miles...she gave me the "make it right" 40 AM for the Neutrogena.  So once the 40 AM for redeeming shows up in my account, I should be good...also, I switched to cash miles to have enough AM for Metro in December...once the 69 miles post...if I switch back to Dream, will the 40AM for the redeeming the 190 AM count based on when I redeemed or when it posts....all this thinking is making my brain hurt.


It will post as the day you redeemed, so cash.


----------



## ottawamom

Haven't looked at the Blue Friday yet I was checking my AM cards first. Just received 20AM Bonus from Airmileshops.ca haven't got a clue what they are for. I haven't ordered anything on DH account since the August online promotion. Any ideas? I'm not going to call AM to have them take these back they will make up for the Sobeys loaded AM which never posted.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Haven't looked at the Blue Friday yet I was checking my AM cards first. Just received 20AM Bonus from Airmileshops.ca haven't got a clue what they are for. I haven't ordered anything on DH account since the August online promotion. Any ideas? I'm not going to call AM to have them take these back they will make up for the Sobeys loaded AM which never posted.


I just got 20 miles as well and I ordered from them in October so maybe there was a promo on then.


----------



## damo

I don't see much in the Blue Friday that is too exciting.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for the support gang, i knew you would all understand how exciting it was to put these hard earned miles towards such a fantastic trip! I also knew you'd be here to pick me up after it came crashing down around my head today. The travel agent got back to me with 3 chains to look into and while they look nice the reviews aren't stellar. One is in the top at the moment but I need to do more digging since they are all in Mexico and i do NOT speak any Spanish!! Some of the websites are obviously translated into (poor) English and the chat session i did PLUS the e-mail i got back from one didn't do anything to instill confidence. *
> 
> *Cruise? Yeah that would be a great idea for food, I know they are amazing (can you sense the but coming??!?!  ) I get seasick, have trouble with my balance at the best of times - made the mistake of doing whatever that bodyworks ride in EPCOT was called and spent the rest of the day lying on a bench in the shade quietly heaving into a bucket  There is no way we'd risk that *
> 
> *THEN things just got better & better this evening. I'm sitting here clutching my bottle of liquid Gaviscon pushing thru yet another gastritis attack wondering how on earth i could even consider going to the Caribbean when my closely monitored diet HERE isn't working?!?!?! Hubby says maybe the Gods are trying to tell me something and protecting us from really getting into trouble - it's been exactly a month since my last attack and it would be almost exactly a month that we would be getting ready to leave <SIGH>*
> 
> ****ETA, ok What the heck is going on ... I've had stomach issues EVERY.SINGLE.TIME Ontario has had a Blue Friday and I've ended up missing them ALL Not this time buddy, it's my birthday! I'm going shopping *


Which 3 resorts did the travel agent suggest?   If I haven't stayed at one there is a pretty good chance I've heavily researched them.  Every single time travel I do a billion hours of research....it passes for fun in my house.

In general, I find that there is ZERO language barrier in Mexico.  You will always meet up with someone who doesn't speak English but I find it's not many and at the resorts it's very rare.  The websites should all be in English because most of these chains are international.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Me too no idea




ottawamom said:


> Haven't looked at the Blue Friday yet I was checking my AM cards first. Just received 20AM Bonus from Airmileshops.ca haven't got a clue what they are for. I haven't ordered anything on DH account since the August online promotion. Any ideas? I'm not going to call AM to have them take these back they will make up for the Sobeys loaded AM which never posted.


Me


----------



## TammyLynn33

Mel
Do you know can we use our shop the block with blue Friday? I guess the term is stack? I’m looking at a huge foodland shop.. well oatmeal and chicken and Doritos ha ha maybe a little meow mix 







QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 59976582, member: 138340"]Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1291483


Sobeys Ontario *Hello Oatmeal*
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1291375




Foodland Ontario *Hello prime Chicken*
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1291373


Hugs
Mel[/QUOTE]


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Cinnamon bread for christmas morning french toast casserole for the WIN! $2.99 buy 2 get 20 AM!!*



Mine won't last that long. It will be gone by next weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> Do you know can we use our shop the block with blue Friday? I guess the term is stack? I’m looking at a huge foodland shop.. well oatmeal and chicken and Doritos ha ha maybe a little meow mix



Totally forgot about the Foodland  StB coupon. I was planning on using it later in December. With a quick little re-balance between Foodland and Sobeys I can use that coupon at Foodland and DH email offer of $40 get 40AM along with Blue Friday specials.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ottawamom

I've just finished planning my attack for Blue Friday. If all goes as planned I should come home with 900AM on a $220 spend. For those who like spreadsheets doing up the "plan" on one really helps keep things focused and organized.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Totally forgot about the Foodland  StB coupon. I was planning on using it later in December. With a quick little re-balance between Foodland and Sobeys I can use that coupon at Foodland and DH email offer of $40 get 40AM along with Blue Friday specials.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.



just make sure to check dates  i hope you’re lucky enough to have a STB coupon that includes this week, but out west our grocery store coupons don’t start until december.


----------



## ottawamom

The StB coupon is for Foodland, not Sobeys. But thanks for the reminder about the dates. I get confused so easily when trying to stack multiple offers (hence my spreadsheet and no husband this week). Just me and my brain and all the time I need.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't see a lot on the blue Friday that we need/want, and I don't want to spend $100 or more this week! So I have a list, will get some oatmeal and doritos for the boy but generally keep it under $75 for the week. At least that's the plan so far!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> Do you know can we use our shop the block with blue Friday? I guess the term is stack? I’m looking at a huge foodland shop.. well oatmeal and chicken and Doritos ha ha maybe a little meow mix





ottawamom said:


> Totally forgot about the Foodland  StB coupon. I was planning on using it later in December. With a quick little re-balance between Foodland and Sobeys I can use that coupon at Foodland and DH email offer of $40 get 40AM along with Blue Friday specials.
> Thanks for the reminder.





marchingstar said:


> just make sure to check dates  i hope you’re lucky enough to have a STB coupon that includes this week, but out west our grocery store coupons don’t start until december.





ottawamom said:


> The StB coupon is for Foodland, not Sobeys. But thanks for the reminder about the dates. I get confused so easily when trying to stack multiple offers (hence my spreadsheet and no husband this week). Just me and my brain and all the time I need.



*Sorry to burst the bubble gang but BOTH coupons have this wording on them so it becomes a question of which do you want? *
*Looking at the middle amount on the StB coupon you get 40 AM for $80 OR Using the Blue Friday offer you get 75 AM for $75 HOWEVER if the StB coupon brings you up to your 7th coupon you will jump from 1000 AM for 5 (or 6) offers to 2000 AM for the 7*
*(the Foodland one is too fuzzy to share this is from the StB coupon )*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I don't see a lot on the blue Friday that we need/want, and I don't want to spend $100 or more this week! So I have a list, will get some oatmeal and doritos for the boy but generally keep it under $75 for the week. At least that's the plan so far!


*Yup, us as well! IF we go we'll only get the big offers for items we want/need and take those miles as a win.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Haven't looked at the Blue Friday yet I was checking my AM cards first. Just received 20AM Bonus from Airmileshops.ca haven't got a clue what they are for. I haven't ordered anything on DH account since the August online promotion. Any ideas? I'm not going to call AM to have them take these back they will make up for the Sobeys loaded AM which never posted.





juniorbugman said:


> I just got 20 miles as well and I ordered from them in October so maybe there was a promo on then.





TammyLynn33 said:


> Me too no idea



*It's showing up on our secondary account as well but not on the main card. I get these bonus miles, randomly from the online shopping -- as much as 75 once -- and I've NEVER been able to figure out why but i just shrug and take it in the win column to make up for all the piddly miles I've chosen not to chase down!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry to burst the bubble gang but BOTH coupons have this wording on them so it becomes a question of which do you want? *
> *Looking at the middle amount on the StB coupon you get 40 AM for $80 OR Using the Blue Friday offer you get 75 AM for $75 HOWEVER if the StB coupon brings you up to your 7th coupon you will jump from 1000 AM for 5 (or 6) offers to 2000 AM for the 7*
> *(the Foodland one is too fuzzy to share this is from the StB coupon )*
> *View attachment 366395*



Thanks for the catch on that one. I will do StB later in December as originally planned. It was only going to add 20AM to my total. Or maybe I will scale back my Foodland shop. Too many decisions


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have a $100 shop at Sobeys planned for 725 AM.  I will be getting a lot of oatmeal, the kids eat it for breakfast every day, so it just moves when I buy it to this week rather than spread out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I see for Blue Friday...they are getting smarter...doing 2 coupons...spend 100 get 100 Am  and spend 200 get 250AM.  They must have caught onto people doing 2 or more separate transactions.  Hoping for a $100.00 shop on Friday.  And I even took a holiday day on Friday...so I can get there a little earlier, but not too early  as I might want to sleep in a little bit on my extra day off.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I've just finished planning my attack for Blue Friday. If all goes as planned I should come home with 900AM on a $220 spend. For those who like spreadsheets doing up the "plan" on one really helps keep things focused and organized.



Nice.  May I ask what you are purchasing?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well I see for Blue Friday...they are getting smarter...doing 2 coupons...spend 100 get 100 Am  and spend 200 get 250AM.  They must have caught onto people doing 2 or more separate transactions.  Hoping for a $100.00 shop on Friday.  And I even took a holiday day on Friday...so I can get there a little earlier, but not too early  as I might want to sleep in a little bit on my extra day off.



Where do you see a Spend $200 get 250 air miles in a Blue Friday flyer?  Sobey's?  Foodland?  Mine (Ontario) say Spend $100 get 100 and Spend $150 get 150.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Remember those Spend x amount and get x amount air miles, use up to 5 times that people were receiving via e-mail from Air Miles?

Did anyone notice the fine print says excludes "fluid dairy products"?  What the heck is that?  Do you think they mean all milk products??

EDITED:  Chatted with UBAH.  It depends where you are located I guess.  I looked at the T&C on my offer (Ontario) and mine does not say excludes fluid dairy products".  People in other provinces may have that exclusion.  If you do, he says it applies to ALL dairy products.


----------



## Aladora

WOAH! Thrifty Foods is having Blue Friday this week!!!!!

Of course, the awesome oatmeal deal is $1 more here than in Ontario but still, BLUE FRIDAY FINALLY!

As of right now, it is looking like I have a shop planned for 465 AM. Not as amazing as some but most of the things on for Blue Friday are not things we eat. 

Plan:
8X Oatmeal (for the snack baskets at the office) $28.00 - 200AM
8X Fibre 1 (my son loves these!) $23.92 - 60AM
2X Sugar Twin (for home and the office) $8.98 - 25AM
2X Nestea $11.98 - 10AM
8X Sparkling Ice water $10.00 - 20AM
I'll need some fresh produce as well to bring my spend up to at least $100 for the 150AM bonus

I may add more of the Fibre 1 bars because they are a decent price and I know they will get eaten for sure.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?



*I'm afraid I can't answer that question because I never met any threshold spend with Sobeys or Foodland. There's been discussion about it here before and it seems to be ymmv situation some have said it worked whereas others haven't had it work. So I don't know what to tell you about that maybe someone else can weigh in*


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?



it hasn’t worked for me out west


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know who I would contact if I did a shop at Rexall and the Load and Go offer for one of my products didn't give me AM's?  I don't want to go back to the store, it was a bit of a issue to begin with.  Neo Citran on sale for $9.99, I have a load and go for 10 AM.  Bought 2 (knowing I would only get miles for one) but the price rang up at $13.99 each.  She had to do a refund for me and that started a chain reaction where the manager (she's not nice) scanned other boxes, which rang in properly, and keep looking at ME like I was trying to scam them.  
Anyways, who would I contact?


----------



## hdrolfe

Got a Shell email, shop in store 4 times (min $5 spend) from Nov 21 to Dec 18 and get a bonus 50 AM. Should be easy enough (lottery tickets count) and I'll use the STB coupon as well so lots of airmiles! well some extra ones any way


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know who I would contact if I did a shop at Rexall and the Load and Go offer for one of my products didn't give me AM's?  I don't want to go back to the store, it was a bit of a issue to begin with.  Neo Citran on sale for $9.99, I have a load and go for 10 AM.  Bought 2 (knowing I would only get miles for one) but the price rang up at $13.99 each.  She had to do a refund for me and that started a chain reaction where the manager (she's not nice) scanned other boxes, which rang in properly, and keep looking at ME like I was trying to scam them.
> Anyways, who would I contact?



*Unfortunately that's direct from AM and it falls under the 120 day mark -- those i tend to let slide cause i can't be bothered to waste my time.*


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?


Mine worked last weekend - spend $100 get 100 miles and I also got my spend $110 get 30 miles.  Mine stack all the time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?



I have had mine stack at Sobey's in the past.  Nothing recently because it wants me to spend $180 or something crazy like that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, my whole flippin travel voucher saga just got a whole lot worse and I'm FURIOUS with AM *

*Since the maximum you can redeem for at once time is 10 i have 4 shipments coming, 2 with 10, 1 with 7 and 1 with 3. I just got the emails providing shipping details and 3 are coming via Fed-ex requiring signature but the 4th, one of the ones with $1,000 worth in it?!?! Yeah, this is what that email says:*

*It's been shipped by regular mail from a Canada Post location in the Greater Toronto Area, so their regular delivery times apply. It's en route to its new home with you.*

*OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!! Promptly started an online chat and i think that response has only served to make me more angry! She says they can't escalate it until it reaches the end of the promised delivery period for the method it's coming by .. you know FOUR WEEKS?!@?!?!?! Again, OH NO YOU DIDN'T! Then she said it only comes with signature required and the email will show that so i copied and pasted the info above ... "oh, well i can't see any shipping information on your account, you'll need to wait till tomorrow and contact us again" *

*Did i mention that the number one thing i need to do while suffering from a gastritis attack is to cut down on stress since it releases more stomach acid?!?!?! I did sign up for texts notices with Fed-ex for the other 3 and they are supposed to be here by 8 tonight, so that's good I guess*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> Where do you see a Spend $200 get 250 air miles in a Blue Friday flyer?


Safeway in the west ( Alberta  )


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Ok gang, my whole flippin travel voucher saga just got a whole lot worse and I'm FURIOUS with AM


 wow...just wow.  Who dropped the ball about sending something through regular parcel post with Canada post!!!!  My understanding was that once the dollar amount was higher that they had to send it through something other than canada post.  I would keep calling back until someone puts you through to a supervisor...or take to social media to rectify this!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I'm sure it will come with signature required so it won't be part of the usual flow of mail and will be delivered soon. You've had a bunch of bad luck with Canada Post of late so it's time something went your way for once.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links updated in the first post and here's the ones not already shared:*

*Rexall Ontario Flyer *

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , will my Loaded spend $130 get 35AM work with the flyer coupon of spend $100 get 100AM?



It worked fir me once out west but generally, I only get the flyer coupon threshold spend miles.


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> Got a Shell email, shop in store 4 times (min $5 spend) from Nov 21 to Dec 18 and get a bonus 50 AM. Should be easy enough (lottery tickets count) and I'll use the STB coupon as well so lots of airmiles! well some extra ones any way



I just got this email as well! Perfect for me, I was planning on grabbing a bunch of lottery tickets for stocking stuffers!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not sure if this of interest to anyone, or if you already got the email BUT .. if you have cash miles sitting around waiting to be used & you shop at the Bay here's what i got HOLY large image Batman, sorry gang *
**


----------



## tinkerone

I just got an email for spend $5 at Shel get 25 AM's.  Bought a $10 lotto ticket got the 25 AM plus one for the $10 spend plus 5 for the STB.  31 AM on the $10 spend.


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline Hon
*Travel Certificate Terms & Conditions:
1. Certificate will be shipped within 3 business days via courier and will require signature upon delivery.
2. Travel Certificate must be presented to a Travel Processional at a participating Travel Agency location at the time of booking Package Vacations and Cruises with select suppliers. Not valid for Air Only bookings. tripcentral.ca Travel Certificate(s): must be presented to the Travel Agent at the time of booking and full payment must be made to the Travel Agency. Collectors must mail the original Travel Certificate(s) to the tripcentral.ca Central head office, who will issue a refund cheque in the amount of the value of the Travel Certificate(s) received. Copies of Travel Certificates will not be accepted. Transat Travel Certificate(s): must be presented to the Travel Agent at the time of booking or at the time of final payment and a credit in the amount of the value of the Travel Certificate(s) will be applied against the final payment.
3. Full value of the Certificate must be used in a single transaction. Unused balances will have no stored value; Certificates are one-time use only. Certificate may not be returned, cancelled, or exchanged for cash or Reward Miles after it is issued. Ownership and risk of loss of Certificate is transferred to the recipient of the Certificate upon completion and processing of the order.
4. Sales taxes that may be applicable to the items you purchase with the Certificate will be calculated on prices before the Certificate’s retail value is credited by the Travel Professional. There is no maximum number of Certificates that may be applied to a given transaction.
5. Certificates may not be used for the payment of taxes, service fees, non-commissionable items, gift cards and insurance. Not valid for online bookings. Original bookings must be made with a Travel Professional at a participating Travel Agency location. The Certificate must be used over and above the minimum deposit value. If a booking is cancelled, any Certificate used for the original travel purchase is non-refundable and non-transferable.
6. Only applicable to new bookings.
7. Certificate may be combined with AIR MILES Dream Vouchers, and Certificates issued prior to October 2015. Certificates may not be combined with AIR MILES eVouchers.
All rewards are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. Some restrictions may apply. Quantities may be limited. For complete details, see the current AIR MILES Terms and Conditions available at airmiles.ca.
®™ Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Supplier or authorized for their use in Canada.

Their Terms and Conditions clearly state **Shipped 3 days Via Courier**
And require a signature,,yep go social media on this one Hon.
Now your health is everything so count to 10--deep breath in and out,,things will get better Hon and we all care.sorry couldn't find a hug smilie.
BIG Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not sure if this of interest to anyone, or if you already got the email BUT .. if you have cash miles sitting around waiting to be used & you shop at the Bay here's what i got HOLY large image Batman, sorry gang *
> *View attachment 366416*



I got this email. Too bad they didn’t make it another STB coupon.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> I got this email. Too bad they didn’t make it another STB coupon.


I was thinking the same thing. 
I don't shop at The Bay regularly but I would have if it had been a StB Sponsor Coupon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

hdrolfe said:


> Got a Shell email, shop in store 4 times (min $5 spend) from Nov 21 to Dec 18 and get a bonus 50 AM. Should be easy enough (lottery tickets count) and I'll use the STB coupon as well so lots of airmiles! well some extra ones any way



I received a similar offer, 3 shops with minimum $10 for 50 AM.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope someone can help me...I went to Rexall tonight to redeem my 190AM for 40 Bonus AM.  I also had some Load & Go offers including spend $60 get 60 AM.  While shopping I noticed that they had a deal for spend $40 on Neutrogena products get 40 AM.  After checking out I noticed that I did not get the 40 bonus AM for the Neutrogena and I was told I could not combine both the Load & Go and the spend $40 together.  I questioned why when they were separate offers and the manager advised that you can never combine 2 spending offers together.  She gave me my 40 AM but I was wondering if it is just this store or if this is something I need to be aware of for the future.  Also, I was advised that the 40 bonus AM for the redeeming of the 190 AM would come later...again, true?



I just wanted to post an update...so my AM posted today from my shop yesterday...it seems that I did get the 40AM for the Neutrogena as well as the additional "make it right" 40 AM -  funny that it wasn't on my receipt....so I ended up with 153 AM (+ 40 Bonus AM for redeeming 190AM) for my $80 spent...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ohh Jacqueline...   Air Miles really dropped the ball on your order!  I know I read previously Travel Certificates would be shipped via courier and it turns out Mel already found that information.  $1,000 worth through Canada Post is just crazy!!!   Let us know what happens when you phone back today.  If those get "lost" Air Miles had better make it right.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang, my whole flippin travel voucher saga just got a whole lot worse and I'm FURIOUS with AM *
> 
> *Since the maximum you can redeem for at once time is 10 i have 4 shipments coming, 2 with 10, 1 with 7 and 1 with 3. I just got the emails providing shipping details and 3 are coming via Fed-ex requiring signature but the 4th, one of the ones with $1,000 worth in it?!?! Yeah, this is what that email says:*
> 
> *It's been shipped by regular mail from a Canada Post location in the Greater Toronto Area, so their regular delivery times apply. It's en route to its new home with you.*
> 
> *OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!! Promptly started an online chat and i think that response has only served to make me more angry! She says they can't escalate it until it reaches the end of the promised delivery period for the method it's coming by .. you know FOUR WEEKS?!@?!?!?! Again, OH NO YOU DIDN'T! Then she said it only comes with signature required and the email will show that so i copied and pasted the info above ... "oh, well i can't see any shipping information on your account, you'll need to wait till tomorrow and contact us again" *
> 
> *Did i mention that the number one thing i need to do while suffering from a gastritis attack is to cut down on stress since it releases more stomach acid?!?!?! I did sign up for texts notices with Fed-ex for the other 3 and they are supposed to be here by 8 tonight, so that's good I guess*


Ohhhhh….that's awful!!!  I was actually coming to ask a question on the same subject.  DH wants to go away for Christmas and I believe we all had this discussion here last year.  Think I said we were going come H or high water.  The only way I can make it happen now (It didn't appear like it was actually possible until 2 weeks ago) is if I redeem AM for about $800 in vouchers (coupled with my DD's miles and the vouchers I got a while back).  I was wondering if it was too late to get the vouchers in time to use them for a trip that would be departing Dec 24th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Ohhhhh….that's awful!!!  I was actually coming to ask a question on the same subject.  DH wants to go away for Christmas and I believe we all had this discussion here last year.  Think I said we were going come H or high water.  The only way I can make it happen now (It didn't appear like it was actually possible until 2 weeks ago) is if I redeem AM for about $800 in vouchers (coupled with my DD's miles and the vouchers I got a while back).  I was wondering if it was too late to get the vouchers in time to use them for a trip that would be departing Dec 24th.


*Well .. if things go according to the promise on their website you will have them within 3 business days of placing the order (unless you're me, in which case $1,000 worth of them end up floating around somewhere ..) and the travel agent said we could bring them in right up to the day before we leave and they will issue a cheque for them. You would obviously need to pay up front if you don't have them yet, but she said the cheque normally arrives within 2 weeks.*


----------



## kimbert

I just got an email stating the Black Friday airmilesshops multiplier will be 15X, Nov 23rd - 26th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimbert said:


> I just got an email stating the Black Friday airmilesshops multiplier will be 15X, Nov 23rd - 26th.


*And now it becomes a game of chicken... right now it's 10X, tomorrow thru Sunday 15X, does that mean Cyber Monday will be 20X or back down to 10X?!?!?!?!*


----------



## damo

Just got 10 bonus Manulife airmiles.  I have no clue why.


----------



## accm

damo said:


> Just got 10 bonus Manulife airmiles.  I have no clue why.



I just got it too. I think I remember there being a survey (or something) on life insurance (or something similarly random) over the summer.


----------



## damo

accm said:


> I just got it too. I think I remember there being a survey (or something) on life insurance (or something similarly random) over the summer.


Ah, okay!


----------



## bababear_50

My Planned Blue Friday shop tomorrow
I am going to only do Foodland as splitting it between Sobeys and Foodland I won't hit the spend x number to get the 100 extra airmiles and *My Offer *
10 boxes of Prime chicken(nuggets ,stuffed breasts and strips).
16 boxes of Oatmeal,,yes we have a breakfast program at my school and *Magic Reindeer Food*









I should rack up 785 airmiles,,,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *And now it becomes a game of chicken... right now it's 10X, tomorrow thru Sunday 15X, does that mean Cyber Monday will be 20X or back down to 10X?!?!?!?!*


It's a no brainer for me. I'm going to take the plunge and make a Wayfair order....the sale ends Saturday.  15X for me!  Should be a great one....I'm ordering a lot, maybe $1000.   I'm getting a couple of pieces of furniture, draperies, pillows and some wall hangings.

I just looked at the base offer and it's 1/$20 then 2X and 15X.  I've never had the double bonus offer....how does that work?  My guess is two separate multipliers and then add them together....$1000 would get me 850.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got back from the front door, ripped open the Fed-Ex envelopes and 2 of the envelopes inside are stuck together --looks like someone spilled  something and they literally stuck together! *

*Don't really care at this point how/why/when it happened because now we have all $3,000 worth of vouchers locked up in hubby's filing cabinet.*

*Now I can relax and get ready to tackle tomorrow! Still haven't decided if we'll do any Blue Friday shopping or not, hubby works all day and he has a nassy cold (that he gave me as a early birthday gift) so not sure he'll want to drive for over an hour, in the dark, in the pursuit of some miles*
*



*


----------



## hdrolfe

I need groceries so I'll be heading to Sobeys, but I'm only planning on about $50 so won't be getting the 100 AM. I do plan on some oatmeal (hopefully they have some with those dinosaur eggs, do they still make that?) I won't be shopping through airmiles portal, 15X isn't enough of a bonus for me at this point. I am actually not really even taking advantage of black friday! or cyber Monday! crazy...


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got back from the front door, ripped open the Fed-Ex envelopes and 2 of the envelopes inside are stuck together --looks like someone spilled  something and they literally stuck together! *
> 
> *Don't really care at this point how/why/when it happened because now we have all $3,000 worth of vouchers locked up in hubby's filing cabinet.*
> 
> *Now I can relax and get ready to tackle tomorrow! Still haven't decided if we'll do any Blue Friday shopping or not, hubby works all day and he has a nassy cold (that he gave me as a early birthday gift) so not sure he'll want to drive for over an hour, in the dark, in the pursuit of some miles*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



So Happy for you,,
Rest well tonight!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I need groceries so I'll be heading to Sobeys, but I'm only planning on about $50 so won't be getting the 100 AM. I do plan on some oatmeal (hopefully they have some with those dinosaur eggs, do they still make that?) I won't be shopping through airmiles portal, 15X isn't enough of a bonus for me at this point. I am actually not really even taking advantage of black friday! or cyber Monday! crazy...


LOL I do believe they still make those Dino egg oatmeals!


----------



## buyerbrad

Does beer purchased at Sobeys count towards the $100 or $150 spend for tomorrow?  I can't zoom in far enough on my phone to read the details.


----------



## bababear_50

buyerbrad said:


> Does beer purchased at Sobeys count towards the $100 or $150 spend for tomorrow?  I can't zoom in far enough on my phone to read the details.



Hi
The spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles coupon:
It says alcoholic beverages excluded,,sorry..
Regards
Mel

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1291375?page=9


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> It's a no brainer for me. I'm going to take the plunge and make a Wayfair order....the sale ends Saturday.  15X for me!  Should be a great one....I'm ordering a lot, maybe $1000.   I'm getting a couple of pieces of furniture, draperies, pillows and some wall hangings.
> 
> I just looked at the base offer and it's 1/$20 then 2X and 15X.  I've never had the double bonus offer....how does that work?  My guess is two separate multipliers and then add them together....$1000 would get me 850.



I'm trying to decide on a Wayfair spend tomorrow to.
The bonus airmiles you are getting are great!!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> LOL I do believe they still make those Dino egg oatmeals!



Awesome! Not that I like it, it's annoying. Kiddo loves that kind but I have to take all the eggs out so he can mix them in to the hot oatmeal and watch them hatch.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Awesome! Not that I like it, it's annoying. Kiddo loves that kind but I have to take all the eggs out so he can mix them in to the hot oatmeal and watch them hatch.



Oh my gosh they actually hatch,,wow I can see kids loving that but yuck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Hugs to you Hon,,the things moms have to do......
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i decided to forego blue friday tomorrow. the deals aren’t really on many products we need, and there’s no need to stock up on pantry items with a vacation and holidays coming up (we’ll be eating at family’s houses lots!). i’d rather wait and spend 100$ on groceries for a StB coupon in 2 weeks. but i’m excited to hear reports of great earns! looks like the miles are decent if you use the products!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'm off to Blue Friday as soon as I can get teh kids out of the house.  I'm super excited for airmilesshop multipliers today.  DH is planning to buy a computer at Dell, which has an additional 10X multiplier - so for every $20 he spends on the computer, we'll get 25 airmiles!  Woot!!


----------



## tinkerone

Well, happy hunting all.  We will be gone for a few weeks so no AM's hunting for me BUT lots and lots of sun.  I'll be checking in to see the deals everyone got so keep posting.  

;


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I'm trying to decide on a Wayfair spend tomorrow to.
> The bonus airmiles you are getting are great!!
> Hugs to you
> Mel


The chair I've decided on is regular $839 and on sale for $366.   Fingers crossed that the quality is ok.  I have this feeling that once all the new things arrive I'm going to go into 'you can't sit on that' mod. So with that in mind the chair will last forever


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo has been walking home from school on his own and I normally get home about 10 minutes after him. I got a lock box for the kiet (like realtor's use) so he doesn't have to carry it, or lose it  We've had a couple times where he couldn't get the key back in the box which luckily I notice before we leave the next morning or he wouldn't have a key. I originally wanted to get an electronic lock with a key pad. And Airmiles has one. It's not part of their (limited) black Friday discount but being Onyx gets me 20% off. Has anyone got any experience with these? https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/product/50970  I think NEST is a solid product. It would eat up a lot of my airmiles, but since I don't really have a trip planned it might be worth it. I think they retail for over $300. I'd rather not pay for it out of pocket


----------



## BLAZEY

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has been walking home from school on his own and I normally get home about 10 minutes after him. I got a lock box for the kiet (like realtor's use) so he doesn't have to carry it, or lose it  We've had a couple times where he couldn't get the key back in the box which luckily I notice before we leave the next morning or he wouldn't have a key. I originally wanted to get an electronic lock with a key pad. And Airmiles has one. It's not part of their (limited) black Friday discount but being Onyx gets me 20% off. Has anyone got any experience with these? https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/product/50970  I think NEST is a solid product. It would eat up a lot of my airmiles, but since I don't really have a trip planned it might be worth it. I think they retail for over $300. I'd rather not pay for it out of pocket


My mum got one put on her house when the built the "grannie suite " on to my childhood home that my sister bought. Loves it. Lock with the push of the lock button. Easier on the arthritis in her hands. No more handing out keys to my sister and I. DD9 also knows the combo so she can get into grannies house on the days she is dismissed early after walking their. Her house is about a 10min walk from the school. Regular dismissal DH get there in time to pick her up, early dismissal and she walks to grannies.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Some of my black friday purchases have been on sale, which is great, but then I get less miles LOL

I would strongly suggest if you are shopping online and delivery is through Canada Post, to get them done asap so there is plenty of time for your package to arrive before Christmas. A lot of people wait until December and then there is a mad rush for deliveries, like, even the 24th!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has been walking home from school on his own and I normally get home about 10 minutes after him. I got a lock box for the kiet (like realtor's use) so he doesn't have to carry it, or lose it  We've had a couple times where he couldn't get the key back in the box which luckily I notice before we leave the next morning or he wouldn't have a key. I originally wanted to get an electronic lock with a key pad. And Airmiles has one. It's not part of their (limited) black Friday discount but being Onyx gets me 20% off. Has anyone got any experience with these? https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/product/50970  I think NEST is a solid product. It would eat up a lot of my airmiles, but since I don't really have a trip planned it might be worth it. I think they retail for over $300. I'd rather not pay for it out of pocket


Hi Hon
There is nothing like peace of mind for a parent. I say buy it.
My dad had one on his house and I loved it,,make things easier for when you are juggling a bunch of groceries and searching for your keys too.
I know my neighbour recently bought one with the keys in it (Realtor) so that when she had heart surgery the home care people could just get the keys out and come in and assist her. 
I would read over the specifics of the requirements,,I tried and don't understand what it says.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks guys - I ordered it. And a fancy toaster oven (mine has been not toasting well any more, and smoking A LOT). Now I have 500 AM left  oh well! STB will build it back up a bit any way!!  I guess no trips for awhile for me lol.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks guys - I ordered it. And a fancy toaster oven (mine has been not toasting well any more, and smoking A LOT). Now I have 500 AM left  oh well! STB will build it back up a bit any way!!  I guess no trips for awhile for me lol.



Congrats Hon
Those airmiles will build back up in no time at all.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Blue/Black Friday shop. Sobeys and Foodland 955AM spent $248. Let's just say I have lots of oatmeal to fill big boys tummies (he's 6'5" and clears snow so this will make a great snack). I had a loaded 35AM when you spend $135 but that one didn't work with the store coupon of spend $150 get 150AM. Other than that all worked so it was a good morning shopping.


----------



## osully

I would call the MyOffers help line to say it didn’t go through. They always put the spend offers for me even when there is a threshold coupon!


----------



## osully

If anyone is planning on shopping in store or online at H&M today they have a promo code on their website for 15% off and free shipping no minimum!

Code 3239. 

Was about to buy a $15 pair of flats in store and checked the website first. Now I got a dress to for 15% off and the 15x AM thanks to AM Shops.

They have LOTS of cute Mickey stuff too btw!


----------



## Spotthecat

I just read through 15 pages...you were all very chatty while I was away on a business trip in the UK! Now I'm soooooo confused with all the offers, plus jet lag, I'm thinking of taking this blue Friday/black Friday off, lol.


----------



## accm

I should be getting 782 miles from all my shopping today. Someone please take away my credit card before I spend more money!! Plus an additional 100 from Sephora on Monday.

I just really hope I don’t need to go chase miles from airmilesshop.


----------



## osully

Heading to do Blue Friday at Sobeys soon  hoping to snag some Oatmeal, cinnamon raisin bread, and scrubbing bubbles!


----------



## ottawamom

Stupid me, turns out I didn't load it. At least I figured that out before I called.


----------



## osully

accm said:


> I should be getting 782 miles from all my shopping today. Someone please take away my credit card before I spend more money!! Plus an additional 100 from Sephora on Monday.
> 
> I just really hope I don’t need to go chase miles from airmilesshop.


I know what you mean. My credit card needs a break!


----------



## bababear_50

Headed to Brampton Foodland,,No Maple Brown sugar oatmeal so scratched that,bought 12 boxes meat .
Headed home unloaded and headed to Sobeys,,,
Lots of oatmeal bought lots,,
Lost out on meeting maximum spends to get additional airmiles by splitting the shop but did end up with over 1,000 airmiles in total.

Good shop today.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Spotthecat said:


> I just read through 15 pages...you were all very chatty while I was away on a business trip in the UK! Now I'm soooooo confused with all the offers, plus jet lag, I'm thinking of taking this blue Friday/black Friday off, lol.


Welcome home 
Rest well,,there is lots of time for StB.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'm not quite done, and I think we will be earning close to 3000AM today, if not more.  I got 550 at Sobeys, and then DH ordered our new computer we have been saving for at dell which had its own 10x multiplier, so we figure about 2250 from there alone - I am super excited about that one, I think we might make it to onyx this year because of it, assuming the miles post.  I've done smaller orders at newegg, etsy, amazon and indigo.  I still have thinkgeek to do, and I'm waiting till Monday to see if apple has a multiplier then for the iPod DS wants - it's not on sale, so I might as well wait.

Only think I'm annoyed about is that my new BMO AM card hasn't arrived yet, I was really hoping to use it for all this shopping.  But we are much closer to being ready for Christmas than we were a few hours ago!


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Safeway! I spent $237 and earned 1063 air miles. My daughter spent $129 and earned 472 air miles.

The foodbank is the recipient of 24 boxes of oatmeal!  I'm happy to report that the donation box at my Safeway was overflowing, and not just for oatmeal.

I also earned a .15 cents per litre off on gas, which is great since my SUV takes premium and holds 100 litres!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW there have been some seriously amazing hunting trips today gang!! I don't think we're going to even attempt to hit up a Sobeys or Foodland. There's no way we could hit the threshold needed to make either of those partner coupons so not worth the trip. Hubby decided that his birthday gift to me would be super personal and handed off his cold  I feel like poop and trying to force myself to hit the mall for something that's not even related to AM (gasp, is that allowed in here?!?!) My favourite clothing store has almost everything 50% PLUS since it's my birthday month I get another 10% off but that would mean taking the bus.*

*I'm making hubby take me to Shell later so i can pick up some gift cards to do my online shopping at some point this weekend.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back from Black and Blue Friday.  

Sobeys, spent $129, received 946 am.  Mostly Blue Friday items with a few items thrown in (24 boxes of oatmeal, a lot of VH).  Heads up that White Swan napkins are regular price $2.49 but have 15 airmiles on them until Jan 2.  

Foodland, spent $125.83, received 261 and more importantly 2 Foodland STB checkmarks.  The STB airmiles are listed as STB  on the receipt and are included in the receipt total miles. Most of the shop wasn't Blue Friday items.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## star72232

I did Sobeys today - 524AM for $180 spend. I cashed in $80 worth of cash miles and used a GC to pay for the rest (nice, since that paid for the $100 in LCBO gift cards I bought).  

I'm also planning on ordering my new phone either today or tomorrow.  That should be 765AM.  Not a huge return on a big purchase, but given that new Apple phones don't normally have any kind of sale, I'll take it!


----------



## osully

Tons of oatmeal at Sobeys Kanata Terry Fox. They have a sign up saying limit of 20 boxes per customer which I love! My husband said I could get him any flavour but maple brown sugar (he prefers Our Compliments) so I picked up Apple Cinnamon, Cinnamon Brown Sugar, Cookies & Cream, and Dino Egg!

I ended up doing the oatmeal deal and the Cinnabon + Raisin breads. That plus my regular stuff for $107 got me 255AM.

White Swan napkins were surprisingly on promo again! This time $2.49 / pkg + 15AM. Til January 2 according to the  tag on the shelf.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby decided that his birthday gift to me would be super personal and handed off his cold  I feel like poop and trying to force myself to hit the mall for something that's not even related to AM (gasp, is that allowed in here?!?!) *



Awww - Happy Birthday, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Disney Addicted

*Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!!!*   I sure hope you have a good weekend regardless of your cold!

I went to Sobey's today.  Spent $157 pre-tax and earned 707 miles in total.  12 boxes of oatmeal (various flavours), 4 boxes of chicken, 5 packs of sausages, kraft salad dressings, VH sauces, raisin bread and I forget all what else.  Plus 4 meat pies.  Love, love Sobey's meat pies!

I've been out of the house almost all day.  Now I'm off to Shell for Amazon and LCBO gift cards.  Then I can complete my Amazon order.


----------



## Aladora

Happy birthday Jacqueline!!!

I just got back from the first Blue Friday at Thrifty Foods and did (IMHO) amazingly well!

Spent $100.22 pre-tax and walked away with 481AM with a 22% savings! Just before I left to go to the store, the mail arrived and in it was my Little Blue Book of savings. Inside were a couple of Thrifty coupons I could use including a spend $100, get 30AM. I wasn't sure if it would stack with the BF S$100, G150AM but I decided to give it a shot and it did. 

We now have enough Fibre 1 bars to last until school is out for Christmas as well as a ton of oatmeal that I am going to bring into our office for snacks. I had been keeping a running total of my spending but something was on sale so I ended up $3.07 short so I grabbed the nearest thing which happened to be a bag of Swedish Berries for $3.29, close enough!


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> Tons of oatmeal at Sobeys Kanata Terry Fox. They have a sign up saying limit of 20 boxes per customer which I love! My husband said I could get him any flavour but maple brown sugar (he prefers Our Compliments) so I picked up Apple Cinnamon, Cinnamon Brown Sugar, Cookies & Cream, and Dino Egg!
> 
> I ended up doing the oatmeal deal and the Cinnabon + Raisin breads. That plus my regular stuff for $107 got me 255AM.
> 
> White Swan napkins were surprisingly on promo again! This time $2.49 / pkg + 15AM. Til January 2 according to the  tag on the shelf.



Sobeys Barrhaven had a limit of 4 (yes FOUR) boxes. Not that I wanted more but seriously? They didn't have the dinosaur egg ones so I had to get the regular cinnamon and brown sugar. They seemed to have lots but not tonnes left? Guess that's why they put a limit on it!

I got 150 bonus AM for doritos (plus one bag of ruffles for me to have tonight, kiddo is going to a sleepover! bets on whether he make it through the night?) and the one set of oatmeal. I spent a little more than I wanted to but I kept it close to my budget.


----------



## Aladora

Ok, all you airmilesshops.ca experts! Can someone give me an idea of how many I should earn for today’s orders?

I did a few and am really confused about bonus multipliers. All of these amounts are pre-tax. 

Amazon:
$45.17
$70.99
$243.69

Wayfair:
$163.98

ThinkGeek:
$39.99

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kitntrip

Didn't realize I posted in the wrong thread, lol! I went to Sobeys, spent $204.xx and received 630 AM. I just didn't have the money to spend more than I needed because I've been buying like crazy the last few days to take advantage of sales and make sure it gets here in time with shipping. I also went to Shell to take advantage of the bonus 50 AM for 3 transactions of $10, so I bought 3 gift cards, paid separately, and earned 140 AM overall. I also received my Wayfair order several days early! The box is huge, and it turns into a castle!


----------



## juniorbugman

So I spent a bit more at Sobey's - spent $254 and got 641 air miles.  Now my loaded spend $120 get 30 air miles stacked with the spend $150 get 150.  I bought the oatmeal, chips, salad dressings, veggie dips, coffee pods and did I mention the cheetos.  Good thing I am having a Grey Cup party on Sunday so I can share the munchies.  My store received only 1 tray of the raisin bread so they are giving out rain checks.  The Manager is going to have a chat with the bread delivery person and ask why they only got a little bit of bread.
Was going to try and hit both Sobeys and Foodland today but ended up going out for lunch with a bunch of retired friends from work.  They live out of town so how could I miss that?


----------



## AngelDisney

I have decided to skip blue Friday! This week has been super busy and I need to rest tonight. Glad that most of you are taking good advantage of it.  Happy AM Hunting!


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Birthday Jacquline! I like this classic Donald! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys Barrhaven had a limit of 4 (yes FOUR) boxes. Not that I wanted more but seriously? They didn't have the dinosaur egg ones so I had to get the regular cinnamon and brown sugar. They seemed to have lots but not tonnes left? Guess that's why they put a limit on it!
> 
> I got 150 bonus AM for doritos (plus one bag of ruffles for me to have tonight, kiddo is going to a sleepover! bets on whether he make it through the night?) and the one set of oatmeal. I spent a little more than I wanted to but I kept it close to my budget.



Sorry Heather, I may have contributed to that when I walked out with 12 boxes at 8am. But there was somebody in before me who got way more than I did (cashier was telling me about him).


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> Ok, all you airmilesshops.ca experts! Can someone give me an idea of how many I should earn for today’s orders?
> 
> I did a few and am really confused about bonus multipliers. All of these amounts are pre-tax.
> 
> Amazon:
> $45.17
> $70.99
> $243.69
> 
> Wayfair:
> $163.98
> 
> ThinkGeek:
> $39.99
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Time for Airmiles math.
What you need:
1. what was the store multiplier (Amazon 5x)?
2. airmileshops  multiplier (15X today)
3. what is the earn rate ie 1AM/$20 (Amazon) this # differs depending on vendor.

Amount spent before tax/shipping divided by earn rate (45.17/20=2.585 but it will be 2AM) 
all other things being equal if there was not bonus you would earn 2AM Lets call this your base AM earned
the 5X multiplier means you earn 2x4 extra AM or 8AM. Total so far is 10AM (5x2) (2 base + 8)
the 15X multiplier means you earn 2x14 extra (you've already earned 1x) or 28AM Total earned is 28+10=38AM

Now the formula (store multiplier + Airmileshops multiplier -1) x base AM earned = AM earned per transaction. (5+15-1)x2=38

Hope this helps.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Sorry Heather, I may have contributed to that when I walked out with 12 boxes at 8am. But there was somebody in before me who got way more than I did (cashier was telling me about him).



Honestly it's a good price for oatmeal! And a good thing to contribute to the food bank. And it was a good return in Airmiles for the purchase. I didn't want more than 4 any way but it was strange to me. Does make me wonder about the next Blue Friday or big AM deal though... I suspect there will be limitations placed by some stores.


----------



## isabellea

Bonne fête Jacqueline!!!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I had decided to pass on Blue Friday....BUT....I was weak.  I had to go for groceries (the fridge was literally bare...no joke) and it seemed that the car drove itself to Sobeys .  The plan became only buying raisin bread and oatmeal then on to Superstore for my real groceries.  Once I got up to about $70 I figured that it was only proper to proceed to the $100 level.  Totally by accident I discovered that the seed bars DH takes in his lunch were included with the granola bar deal and then I found $1 coupons beside the PB deal.  In the end I spent $105 and earned 406 miles.

Still working on my Wayfair order.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Almost forgot....
Happy birthday Jacqueline!!!


----------



## roxysmum123

So glad I found this thread/group - I have a goal to earn another 3000 airmiles before June so that I can use them on two universal tickets for myself and my sister next August.  I'm halfway through Shop The Block and hope to knock that out of the park (with a couple extra ones for safety) and look forward to seeing how else I can really max out the AM opportunities.  Maybe will be able to collect enough to do Universal during our Christmas trip


----------



## AngelDisney

I forgot that Agoda is an Airmiles Shop and booked 4 reservations for my trip in Japan this July. However, I am not sure if it works with the Agoda App. Every time I try to book something, the airmilesshop site would link me to the App. I am not sure if this would work. Anyone has any insight on this? I still have 3 hotels to book through Agoda. TIA!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Car washes are back at Shell.....Spend $25 get 100 AM

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...UxPwnzICDH357R6-6lqrDMljy_DK9916MX1pqKZzerJVk


----------



## Aladora

dancin Disney style said:


> Car washes are back at Shell.....Spend $25 get 100 AM
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...UxPwnzICDH357R6-6lqrDMljy_DK9916MX1pqKZzerJVk



I went to Shell today, bought gas and a 5 pack of Ultimate Car Wash. The receipt had the STB codes for the gas and the spend $ in store but there were no miles on the receipt. As far as I can calculate, there should be 5 for gas, 5 for spending $ in store and 100 for spending more that $25 on car washes.


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> I went to Shell today, bought gas and a 5 pack of Ultimate Car Wash. The receipt had the STB codes for the gas and the spend $ in store but there were no miles on the receipt. As far as I can calculate, there should be 5 for gas, 5 for spending $ in store and 100 for spending more that $25 on car washes.



Fortunately Shell posts quickly. I don't think my last Shell receipt had the bonus AM on it. I remember having to check to see what posted to make certain it worked properly. With the codes you should be fine. Shell has been a very difficult sponsor to get right this promotion for a lot of people. Cashiers are scanning the wrong coupon or telling people they don't need it. It's a nightmare.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Fortunately Shell posts quickly. I don't think my last Shell receipt had the bonus AM on it. I remember having to check to see what posted to make certain it worked properly. With the codes you should be fine. Shell has been a very difficult sponsor to get right this promotion for a lot of people. Cashiers are scanning the wrong coupon or telling people they don't need it. It's a nightmare.



DH went to Shell to fill up last night and paid inside. The cashier was trying to use a coupon he had and DH had to argue with him and insist he scan the STB coupon my DH had. The clerk tried to insist his coupon was the right one. It may have been the right one but it may not have been and DH wasn’t taking any chances.


----------



## ottawamom

You've trained him well cari12 .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For any Halifax collectors, there is a new Pharmasave in the north end on Novelea Drive by the Lawton's. No need to go to Middle Sackville or Tantallon 

Hmmm, I should add this to STB thread too.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall One Day Beauty & Skin Care Event Sun Nov 25

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1291862?page=8

Does anyone know if the skin Care gift sets like Burts Bee would qualify for the spend $50.00 get 100 bonus airmiles?

I know there is a spend 15.00 on holiday gift sets get 20 bonus miles.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall One Day Beauty & Skin Care Event Sun Nov 25
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10062/1291862?page=8
> 
> Does anyone know if the skin Care gift sets like Burts Bee would qualify for the spend $50.00 get 100 bonus airmiles?
> 
> I know there is a spend 15.00 on holiday gift sets get 20 bonus miles.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



The Burts Bee sets are listed in the Beauty section of the flyer so I would be very surprised if it wasn't included.  I've been asking employees over the last month about what qualifies as beauty and I get varying answers.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> The Burts Bee sets are listed in the Beauty section of the flyer so I would be very surprised if it wasn't included.  I've been asking employees over the last month about what qualifies as beauty and I get varying answers.



Thanks Hon
I will go tomorrow and see,,3 gift sets is all I need to complete my Christmas shopping list.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Teresa1963

Was there no limit to how many airmiles you could get buying the oatmeal?  Those who bought 12 were they all put on one am number


----------



## star72232

Teresa1963 said:


> Was there no limit to how many airmiles you could get buying the oatmeal?  Those who bought 12 were they all put on one am number



I bought 16 and got 400AM in one transaction for them.


----------



## Teresa1963

star72232 said:


> I bought 16 and got 400AM in one transaction for them.


Dang. I would have bought more. I just assumed there was a limit. Oh well


----------



## star72232

Teresa1963 said:


> Dang. I would have bought more. I just assumed there was a limit. Oh well



I think some individual stores had limits, but it wasn't across the board.

I bought only as much as we will use.  I have 4 kids.  It will take a few months, but we'll definitely use all of what I bought!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I will go tomorrow and see,,3 gift sets is all I need to complete my Christmas shopping list.
> Hugs
> Mel


I bought the lipsticks before and they qualified as beauty items so I think the same would apply to the gift sets as well. Happy shopping!


----------



## AngelDisney

For shopping at Apple via airmilesshop.ca, will I lose the connection if I click yes to open the Apple Store? If I click cancel, I can’t proceed to shop at Apple. Please help me! TIA!!


----------



## osully

AngelDisney said:


> For shopping at Apple via airmilesshop.ca, will I lose the connection if I click yes to open the Apple Store? If I click cancel, I can’t proceed to shop at Apple. Please help me! TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 366763



It looks like you're using an iPhone or iPad? I have never done any AirMilesShops via tablet or phone. I don't trust them to keep the record of signing into AM Shops!


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> It looks like you're using an iPhone or iPad? I have never done any AirMilesShops via tablet or phone. I don't trust them to keep the record of signing into AM Shops!



Same. I always do AirMiles Shops from my PC, I worry that the links won’t  carry through on a mobile device.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Shop today
I can confirm that the Skin care beauty gift sets counted towards spend 50 get 100 airmiles, and an extra 20 airmiles for every 15.00 spent on 
a gift set.
I picked up 2 Aveeno moisturising gift sets and one Burts Bees gift sets.
With the 10.00 Rexall coupon I bought a few stocking stuffers.
Total 164 airmiles.
Christmas shopping is all done now to ponder the wrapping of everything.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the confirmation Mel, I'm off to go and get some for the girls on my list.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from a semi-productive Sunday shopping trip:*

*Metro Pathetic return if not for loaded threshold $42.23 for 30 AM AND left with 3/4 of the list incomplete *
*Hit up the Shell for StB coupon and happy to report that the $50 Amazon gift card did credit the 20 AM and clerk confirmed running till January 6th*
*Can i just say how much i LOVE this Shell?? their staff is so super helpful and the receipt prints out with ALL the info you could ever want! At a glance i can see I did the StB coupon, the In-store miles, the Gift Card miles AND 1 purchase towards my 4 to get me 50 AM!*
* *


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. I didn't have quite the good fortune that Mel did. I bought 4 Burts Bees gift sets. Got 60AM for every $15 purchased and a $10GC to use later. The cashier and I were both surprised that the 100AM (Beauty event) didn't automatically show up as well. They ended up adding them (no question). So all is good in the end.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> It looks like you're using an iPhone or iPad? I have never done any AirMilesShops via tablet or phone. I don't trust them to keep the record of signing into AM Shops!


Thanks! I realized that this morning in the shower and used a PC to order via the link from the STB site just in case my last Amazon Order didn’t work properly. DH keeps asking me to get a Mac to replace the PC. Thank goodness I have insisted keeping the PC. He is not going to take that away from me ever!


----------



## isabellea

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks! I realized that this morning in the shower and used a PC to order via the link from the STB site just in case my last Amazon Order didn’t work properly. DH keeps asking me to get a Mac to replace the PC. Thank goodness I have insisted keeping the PC. He is not going to take that away from me ever!



I have a Mac Pro and never had any issue with airmilesshops with Safari.


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> I have a Mac Pro and never had any issue with airmilesshops with Safari.


I have no problems with other shops but only when I try to order from Apple, it keeps going to the Apple Store. I am not sure if this will cause any issue. Have you tried to purchase from Apple store using an Apple device?


----------



## star72232

AngelDisney said:


> I have no problems with other shops but only when I try to order from Apple, it keeps going to the Apple Store. I am not sure if this will cause any issue. Have you tried to purchase from Apple store using an Apple device?



I use an iMac and a Macbook Pro, and haven't had any issues.  I keep going into the Airmilesshop and clicking through to Apple.  I can't decide what colour phone I want!


----------



## isabellea

star72232 said:


> I use an iMac and a Macbook Pro, and haven't had any issues.  I keep going into the Airmilesshop and clicking through to Apple.  I can't decide what colour phone I want!



Same for us!


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> Same for us!





star72232 said:


> I use an iMac and a Macbook Pro, and haven't had any issues.  I keep going into the Airmilesshop and clicking through to Apple.  I can't decide what colour phone I want!



Thank you! It’s good to know.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Is anyone else very anxiously awaiting miles to post from Black Friday?  We have so many miles that should be coming, the wait is so hard!


----------



## dancin Disney style

For once I got the Rexall coupon before 2pm....spend $40 get 60

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2018/Nov26/Nov-26_COUPON-4060-ON.pdf


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> I went to Shell today, bought gas and a 5 pack of Ultimate Car Wash. The receipt had the STB codes for the gas and the spend $ in store but there were no miles on the receipt. As far as I can calculate, there should be 5 for gas, 5 for spending $ in store and 100 for spending more that $25 on car washes.



Update!

All of my Shell miles posted correctly, a total of 115 for gas and a 5x car wash card.


----------



## osully

I'm 2 days away from the booking window for my 2019 trip with all AirMiles! thanks to each and every one of you for helping me get here!


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> I'm 2 days away from the booking window for my 2019 trip with all AirMiles! thanks to each and every one of you for helping me get here!



so exciting! where are you going?


----------



## BLAZEY

I did the Shell fuel purchase 5x the miles StB coupon on saturday using the "opt in" on the airmiles website. My receipt only shows 1 airmile  earned for a $112.50 fuel purchase. Doe this seem right? No code on my receipt and the miles are yet to post to my account. I just wan't sure if I would see some note on my receipt because I used the opt in feature on the website? DH likes the pay at the pump without having to go inside to pay.


----------



## Donald - my hero

BLAZEY said:


> I did the Shell fuel purchase 5x the miles StB coupon on saturday using the "opt in" on the airmiles website. My receipt only shows 1 airmile  earned for a $112.50 fuel purchase. Doe this seem right? No code on my receipt and the miles are yet to post to my account. I just wan't sure if I would see some note on my receipt because I used the opt in feature on the website? DH likes the pay at the pump without having to go inside to pay.


*Nope, not right at all -- most people who've used the OPT -IN feature have said it isn't working *


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, not right at all -- most people who've used the OPT -IN feature have said it isn't working *


That's not good . I'll keep my receipt with a note attached. What's the point of the opt in feature if doesn't work !!! I was hoping not to have to chase them down for this promo. How would I prove I opted in other than I did it on the website?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

BLAZEY said:


> That's not good . I'll keep my receipt with a note attached. What's the point of the opt in feature if doesn't work !!! I was hoping not to have to chase them down for this promo. How would I prove I opted in other than I did it on the website?



Not sure if it will work but I took a screenshot of the opt in page after I entered my airmiles number (before hitting the blue opt in button) and another screenshot when they say “Done you’re opted in”.  I did the same with my BMO opt in. 

As it turns out I drove to Ontario this past weekend and did the in store offer as I needed gift cards.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did an in-store coupon instead this time. Air Miles code 940 showed up on the receipt.


----------



## flower_petals

I'm not sure if everyone gets the same coupons in the Metro app, but I have a spend $25 get 25.  I always forget to check there for coupons.  I believe they turn over Thursday mornings.


----------



## osully

marchingstar said:


> so exciting! where are you going?



WDW  Staying at one of the Disney Springs hotels in November 2019. One day at UO. 7 day tickets to WDW.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> WDW  Staying at one of the Disney Springs hotels in November 2019. One day at UO. 7 day tickets to WDW.


Can't wait to hear about your upcoming trip made possible by AirMiles!  oh dear I sound like I should work for them... LOL


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> WDW  Staying at one of the Disney Springs hotels in November 2019. One day at UO. 7 day tickets to WDW.



sounds incredible!!


----------



## alohamom

flower_petals said:


> I'm not sure if everyone gets the same coupons in the Metro app, but I have a spend $25 get 25.  I always forget to check there for coupons.  I believe they turn over Thursday mornings.



Ohhh thanks so much for the reminder! I have the same one this week and I need basics so I will be hitting Metro today. I always for get about these too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> I'm not sure if everyone gets the same coupons in the Metro app, but I have a spend $25 get 25.  I always forget to check there for coupons.  I believe they turn over Thursday mornings.





alohamom said:


> Ohhh thanks so much for the reminder! I have the same one this week and I need basics so I will be hitting Metro today. I always for get about these too.



*Metro's offers are targeted so we don't all have the same ones and when you haven't shopped there recently they scream "PLEASE COME BACK!" Our secondary card which is only used during big promos, currently has Spend $10 get 10, buy any fresh fruit get 3, any butter get 5, and  any cookies get 3, any eggs get 7, any irresistible product get 7. These offers aren't available to load until Thursday morning.*

*Sobey's/Foodland offers are slightly less friendly (IMHO) the threshold spends are always far too high for us and they only ever seem to be on products we've bought which is fine but since we only shop there during promos these won't entice me unless those same things are on sale again . These offers are available to load mid to late afternoon Wednesday.*

*Rexall's LoadnGo offers which you can find thru the AM website or APP are bizarrely inconsistent. For the last 2 months the main card has had the EXACT same items and a wickedly high threshold -- they are things I buy but seriously, how many times a year do i need to buy a bottle with 100 Benadryl in it???!?!?*

*The links to access all these offers are in the first post.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

How long do airmilesshops miles usually take to post?  Is it different per store, or about the same overall?  I'm dying to see our BF airmiles in my account, they should push me to onyx.....hoping they post this week sometime, but I know the system must be crazy busy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else trying to enter AM Shops website and getting an error page?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> How long do airmilesshops miles usually take to post?  Is it different per store, or about the same overall?  I'm dying to see our BF airmiles in my account, they should push me to onyx.....hoping they post this week sometime, but I know the system must be crazy busy.


*Let me guess, you didn't participate in the big promo that was solely based on online shopping? If not, then you aren't aware that the answer to that is basically "whenever they feel like it to the 12th of never" This is IMHO one of the WORST parts of the programme that requires constant follow-up on our part. Some sponsors post within days of the order, some the day you get your shipment email (Amazon tends to follow this method), others follow no hard & fast rule. It always seems to be worse during this big promos and is a major thorn in my side. There's also no reasoning behind why some will post no problem but the same store won't post for an order placed an hour later, in the same household, on the same computer, same browser, same card ... maybe i need to hold my tongue a certain way before i hit enter *

*Sorry not much help but there isn't a clear cut answer to this. Just remember if you do end up needing to chase them down that the timeline for reporting miles is different than others : base is 60 days but bonus is only 75 days, don't let someone steer you wrong on that!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else trying to enter AM Shops website and getting an error page?


*It was so SLOW last night, kept timing out on me as i tried to place one last order --- took till 11:45 before it finally went thru. Trying now and it won't load AT ALL if i do to the direct link but if i go to this link (that i keep bookmarked for when it's acting up) it goes to the list of all the stores and I can sign in from there*

*Airmiles shop store directory*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Sheesh!  Thanks.  The big one we are waiting for is Dell, it should be over 2000 AM, so I'll be fighting for that one if it doesn't show up.  I hate having to wait 60-75 days, though!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> Sheesh! Thanks. The big one we are waiting for is Dell, it should be over 2000 AM, so I'll be fighting for that one if it doesn't show up. I hate having to wait 60-75 days, though!!!


That would be a hard one to wait for those miles to post.  Just keep your receipts, screen shots and put a reminder on your phone, and if they don't post...get on the horn and get those points!!!  It is discouraging, at how long some take to post and more annoying when we have to chase those earned AM.  

I wonder how many miles they " save " by not posting properly, and people either forget or just don't care to chase the earned AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That would be a hard one to wait for those miles to post.  Just keep your receipts, screen shots and put a reminder on your phone, and if they don't post...get on the horn and get those points!!!  It is discouraging, at how long some take to post and more annoying when we have to chase those earned AM.
> 
> I wonder how many miles they " save " by not posting properly, and people either forget or just don't care to chase the earned AM


*I read an article the other day talking about how Canadians are more reward driven than any other purchasers in the world! We apparently have more loyalty programmes and a lot of us plan our spending around those bonuses (and my wallet/keychain are both a testament to that  ) HOWEVER, there are also a lot of people who leave those earned rewards sitting on the table.*

*Related to Airmiles, i read a post on Facebook last week that had me actually stop and yell out loud ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! Someone commented on one of the posts that Airmiles made about this year's StB "I'm still waiting for my miles from last year to post, when will that happen?" How on earth could you leave 2,000 miles sitting out there if you earned them?? Why would you wait a year to chase them down?? *


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Rexall Flyer Ontario
Nov 30 -- Dec 6
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-november-30-to-december-6/all

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *I read an article the other day talking about how Canadians are more reward driven than any other purchases in the world! We apparently have more loyalty programmes and a lot of us plan our spending around those bonuses (and my wallet/keychain are both a testament to that  ) HOWEVER, there are also a lot of people who leave those earned rewards sitting on the table.*
> 
> *Related to Airmiles, i read a post on Facebook last week that had me actually stop and yell out loud ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! Someone commented on one of the posts that Airmiles made about this year's StB "I'm still waiting for my miles from last year to post, when will that happen?" How on earth could you leave 2,000 miles sitting out there if you earned them?? Why would you wait a year to chase them down?? *


LOL clearly not a member of this forum!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer Nov 29-Dec 5th
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1292385
Nov 29-Dec 2 ONLY
spend 30.00 get 10 bonus airmiles
Spend 60.00 get 30 airmiles

Sobeys Ontario
Nov 29-Dec 5th
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1292189

Foodland Ontario
Nov 29 -Dec 5
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1292191


Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Sobeys ON is spend $100 get 100AM again, with coupon. I swear this has been every weekend for the past month and I love it!


----------



## ottawamom

Remember that crazy promotion August 24-26, swipe 5 times get 55AM (or some variation on that)? The Terms and Conditions say they should post within 90 days. We have now surpassed that so its time to follow up for anyone who didn't receive theirs back mid-October.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Remember that crazy promotion August 24-26, swipe 5 times get 55AM (or some variation on that)? The Terms and Conditions say they should post within 90 days. We have now surpassed that so its time to follow up for anyone who didn't receive theirs back mid-October.



Oh geez, I can't tell if I got those miles or not.  Anyone have the original email still?  I usually save those emails until my miles get posted, then delete.


----------



## ottawamom

It was a gold/onyx offer. This was the one for ONYX. Most people received theirs sometime the week of October 12-17th if that helps.

You deserve something amazing. Like this:

Get up to *55 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* 
when you shop and swipe at any AIR MILES Partner.






Offer valid August 24 to 26, 2018.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh right! Hmm, I can't remember if I did this or not and of course, my Trash email doesn't go back that far!


----------



## peanutgirl

Has everybody received their points for the bmo swipe four times get 500 points in October ? I had three cards and none have posted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

peanutgirl said:


> Has everybody received their points for the bmo swipe four times get 500 points in October ? I had three cards and none have posted.



I'm waiting on the offer from September, make 3 $10 purchases get 500 miles.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm waiting on the offer from September, make 3 $10 purchases get 500 miles.


I got my September one on September 20-almost immediately after I finished.


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm waiting on the offer from September, make 3 $10 purchases get 500 miles.


 
Me too....I was told I have to wait for BMO to post it and they told me I have to wait the 90 days. I'm currently waiting for over 900 points from various offers...it's getting a little annoying, especially when so many others have already received many of these offers...all of my points seem to post at the last minute (90-120 day mark) or I have to chase them down.  Rant done lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *I read an article the other day talking about how Canadians are more reward driven than any other purchasers in the world! We apparently have more loyalty programmes and a lot of us plan our spending around those bonuses (and my wallet/keychain are both a testament to that  ) HOWEVER, there are also a lot of people who leave those earned rewards sitting on the table.*
> 
> *Related to Airmiles, i read a post on Facebook last week that had me actually stop and yell out loud ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! Someone commented on one of the posts that Airmiles made about this year's StB "I'm still waiting for my miles from last year to post, when will that happen?" How on earth could you leave 2,000 miles sitting out there if you earned them?? Why would you wait a year to chase them down?? *





osully said:


> LOL clearly not a member of this forum!



I actually had a belly laugh at both of these posts.  We definitely would be teaching this person how to go after them for those miles!!!!!  At least she knows and hasn't forgotten about them.  So hopefully she will be able to collect them now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Brandilovesdisney said:


> Me too....I was told I have to wait for BMO to post it and they told me I have to wait the 90 days. I'm currently waiting for over 900 points from various offers...it's getting a little annoying, especially when so many others have already received many of these offers...all of my points seem to post at the last minute (90-120 day mark) or I have to chase them down.  Rant done lol



I'm waiting for 900+ as well!  I like the line "Don't you worry! Those hard earned miles will show up!"  um, right. Sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I actually had a belly laugh at both of these posts.  We definitely would be teaching this person how to go after them for those miles!!!!!  At least she knows and hasn't forgotten about them.  So hopefully she will be able to collect them now.


*There was actually a discussion that the rep suggested she take to a private message because apparently she had 1 year from the beginning of the promo,which has passed, to claim the miles!*
*FOOLISH MORTAL *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Remember that crazy promotion August 24-26, swipe 5 times get 55AM (or some variation on that)? The Terms and Conditions say they should post within 90 days. We have now surpassed that so its time to follow up for anyone who didn't receive theirs back mid-October.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh geez, I can't tell if I got those miles or not.  Anyone have the original email still?  I usually save those emails until my miles get posted, then delete.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh right! Hmm, I can't remember if I did this or not and of course, my Trash email doesn't go back that far!



*I have a folder within my email that is labeled Airmiles and everything gets dumped in there if i think i might ever need to follow up -- only delete things from AM and/or partners that i know i won't be doing. I've also been known to keep things that might be needed here!*



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm waiting on the offer from September, make 3 $10 purchases get 500 miles.



*I remember that offer, that we did NOT get for either card *

*Just did an online chat about the Gold/Onyx email and both accounts were credited super quickly, no questions asked.*

*BTW everyone, Samantha says hello! She has to be the BEST agent AM has and she remembered that i keep this group active and wondered how many people have redeemed for Disney tickets!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did an online chat about the Gold/Onyx email and both accounts were credited super quickly, no questions asked.*


Just checked my airmiles account and I have 50 air miles bonus onyx offer.  You must have rubbed off on them and they knew to give me my points.  I thought that I had just done 3 transaction so thought that I should only get the 35 unless this is some other onyx offer that I can't remember but I will take the airmiles anyway.


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> Just checked my airmiles account and I have 50 air miles bonus onyx offer. You must have rubbed off on them and they knew to give me my points.  I thought that I had just done 3 transaction so thought that I should only get the 35 unless this is some other onyx offer that I can't remember but I will take the airmiles anyway.


Looks like I still have to chase down those 35 air miles as I went thru my old emails and I found one that if you collected 100 miles at any Air Miles Partner between Nov 2-Nov 4 you could earn 50 bonus miles so those must have posted today.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys and Foodland Blue Friday airmiles just posted for me (1,114 airmiles),,time to build those miles up.....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just popped in to say my 50 bonus miles STB Metro catering posted.  Did anyone else's?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday evening flyer updates are done, here's the links not already provided by our resident early bird (looking at you Mel!)*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I just popped in to say my 50 bonus miles STB Metro catering posted.  Did anyone else's?



What did your posting line say on Airmiles. Mine appeared as this.

17 Nov 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 METRO VIEWMOUNT PLAZA BONUS REWARD MILES ON PRODUCT +50
17 Nov 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 METRO VIEWMOUNT PLAZA 1 REWARD MILE PER $20 +1


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I just had to share my Disney excitement with my Disney AirMiles family....My Mom and I were chosen to be the Grand Marshals for the Festival of the Fantasy parade today at the Magic Kingdom!!!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just had to share my Disney excitement with my Disney AirMiles family....My Mom and I were chosen to be the Grand Marshals for the Festival of the Fantasy parade today at the Magic Kingdom!!!!!!



wow, sounds amazing! huge congratulations to you, and i bet its a wonderful memory you’ll both cherish. i’d love to hear all about your experience sometime, when you’ve got the time to tell us about it.


----------



## osully

Still waiting for any of the AirMilesShops base or bonus miles to post from last week’s 10x and 15x. All my orders shipped too. 

2 are frozen in time by Canada Post


----------



## osully

I think 2 of my Sobeys targeted email spend $100+ get 75AM bonus posted. I saw an extra 150AM from Sobeys yesterday and I’ve done 2 shops so I’m guessing that was it


----------



## damo

osully said:


> Still waiting for any of the AirMilesShops base or bonus miles to post from last week’s 10x and 15x. All my orders shipped too.
> 
> 2 are frozen in time by Canada Post



I'm waiting for my Roots to post.  My daughter has made multiple purchases and none have posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*None of my online orders have posted yet .. but worse?? I've started getting the stupid "Delivery Exception" notifications from Canada Post even though i have Amazon Prime, soooo not impressed!!!!!!!!!!!! Can anyone explain to me why they sent part of my order from Mississauga to flippin Ottawa?!?!?! and now this is showing up: DO they have the nerve to say a strike (which is supposed to be over) is a natural disaster *
*Wednesday, 28 November 

 12:01 AM 

 Delay in delivery due to weather or natural disaster 

 OTTAWA, ON CA 


*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> My Mom and I were chosen to be the Grand Marshals for the Festival of the Fantasy parade today at the Magic Kingdom!!!!!!



OMG....that is just amazing       What a memory making experience.  Not many people get to do that...I'm sooo excited for you!


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Still waiting for any of the AirMilesShops base or bonus miles to post from last week’s 10x and 15x. All my orders shipped too.
> 
> 2 are frozen in time by Canada Post



Same situation here.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *None of my online orders have posted yet .. but worse?? I've started getting the stupid "Delivery Exception" notifications from Canada Post even though i have Amazon Prime, soooo not impressed!!!!!!!!!!!! Can anyone explain to me why they sent part of my order from Mississauga to flippin Ottawa?!?!?! and now this is showing up: DO they have the nerve to say a strike (which is supposed to be over) is a natural disaster *
> *Wednesday, 28 November *
> 
> * 12:01 AM *
> 
> * Delay in delivery due to weather or natural disaster *
> 
> * OTTAWA, ON CA *


Natural disaster?!!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *None of my online orders have posted yet .. but worse?? I've started getting the stupid "Delivery Exception" notifications from Canada Post even though i have Amazon Prime, soooo not impressed!!!!!!!!!!!! Can anyone explain to me why they sent part of my order from Mississauga to flippin Ottawa?!?!?! and now this is showing up: DO they have the nerve to say a strike (which is supposed to be over) is a natural disaster *
> *Wednesday, 28 November *
> 
> * 12:01 AM *
> 
> * Delay in delivery due to weather or natural disaster *
> 
> * OTTAWA, ON CA *



As someone who lives in Ottawa, there was no special weather here this week. There was a little bit of snow, but if that stopped things moving Canada Post has bigger problems (and they do). Also happy to report we experienced no natural disasters this week. Canada post doesn't have a leg to stand on.

I guess your package has taken the new routing. Along the 401 to Ottawa then back on highway 7 to Guelph. Gotta keep those drivers employed.


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *None of my online orders have posted yet .. but worse?? I've started getting the stupid "Delivery Exception" notifications from Canada Post even though i have Amazon Prime, soooo not impressed!!!!!!!!!!!! Can anyone explain to me why they sent part of my order from Mississauga to flippin Ottawa?!?!?! and now this is showing up: DO they have the nerve to say a strike (which is supposed to be over) is a natural disaster *
> *Wednesday, 28 November *
> 
> * 12:01 AM *
> 
> * Delay in delivery due to weather or natural disaster *
> 
> * OTTAWA, ON CA *



Same thing for my Amazon Prime order from Black Friday. Was supposed to be delivered today (from US) but is stuck in Ottawa!!! Meanwhile, I place two other orders since and I got them the next day thanks to Intelcom.


----------



## CanadianKrista

My amazon prime order is also stuck   I'm in Ottawa (sort of) but still no delivery.  And none of the 7 shops we did Friday-Monday have posted yet.  (not so) patiently waiting.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have two parcels in transit - children's place clothes from last Friday (keeps getting pushed out, hopefully will arrive Monday!) and a gift for my son from my parents. No real ETA on that one yet. Both are stuck in Ottawa, and I live in Ottawa so... not looking good!

The two items I ordered through Airmiles (with my miles) were shipped Canpar. I hope at least one will be there when I get home, possibly both.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Grrrrr...my blue Friday miles posted...but I had also purchased to Cabelas gift cards ( which they had an AM promo on ) didn't post.  Guess that one gets pinned to my board with a reminder in my phone to chase down.  If i remember correctly, I also had to chase down AM for the same ones I purchased for xmas presents last year.  I guess if I'm going to hunt them...i better complete the catch as well.    It is just annoying that they can't get their poop in a group and post correctly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just did an online chat with Amazon to dispute the claim on their website that orders will arrive within 2 business days of stated date in your initial email -- neither of mine will make that -- the one that's in Ottawa just flipped to saying "1 - 20 days" seriously?!?! I won't be able to tell if i have the AM or not before the promo ends at this point within enough time to place another order! Amazon is super quick to pull back those miles if the order is returned as "undelivered" The Canada Post website says they will be working on a FIFO basis and that's beyond annoying to me!!!! I told Amazon i would be cancelling my Prime membership and no longer ordering anything from them since they are choosing to use Canada Post with no alternative method! Even if i paid more they can't guarantee when i would see the stuff and that's unacceptable in my mind to a business that deals strictly with an online presence. They extended my trial period to February and i said i still won't order until they can meet their stated deadlines.*

*I'm usually fairly even-keeled with things like this but this is the 4th time Canada Post has screwed me over during this strike and that's 4 too many! The worst has to be the one they never attempted to deliver before they returned it and it took a full MONTH to get back to HBC leaving me with no alternative other than finding the items elsewhere at a higher price. ALSO we live in what Canada Post deems "high alert" meaning they can choose at their discretion to either not drop the stuff or take it to a postal location (or in the case of our carrier simply chuck it from the van window onto the sidewalk in general area of our door!!)*

*URGH, rant over, back to our regular hunting reports!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not air miles related, but...I did a return to Lands End in Ontario.  Tracked the package and it arrived safely.  The email I get says it will take AT LEAST 3 WEEKS to get my refund as Ontario has to push a few buttons to send the return to the US!  AND, I lose a $9.95 US shipping fee!  Holy crap I was pi$$ed and confused as to why it would take that long! Won't be ordering from there anymore...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I put this info over in the StB thread but since I would imagine we'll soon start discussing Rexall and the weekend soon figured i should plunk it here too!*

*Time to look closely at the Rexall flyer and think carefully -- this weekend they have their Head-to-toe event for spend $50 get 100 AM that will combine with the weekend threshold offer of spend $50 get 60 or spend $70 get 100 AM. HOWEVER their next coupon launches on Monday and is good for 10 days -- spend $40 get 40 AM. If you didn't use the one for cash miles and need to use this one you'll need to decide if you can complete a transaction on the weekend as well as another one. There will be a new flyer to include within the 10 days the coupon is live, so you could wait it out....*


----------



## bababear_50

MickeyandJoshnut
Congrats I hope you have a great time!
Hugs
Mel

My order from Wayfair that I ordered last Friday actually arrived two days early(yesterday) UPS.
I must have been so in love with this item that I didn't check the assembly information --it came in a flat box needing assembly. Well thanks to my oldest son's excellent abilities (he did not inherit them from me),,it is all put together and looks lovely sitting beside our Christmas tree.

I have a few things I need to pick up for work but I am not sure I want to do it at Rexall or somewhere else.
 I will have to review the Rexall flyer again.
Groceries will be at No Frills this weekend.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> What did your posting line say on Airmiles. Mine appeared as this.
> 
> 17 Nov 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METRO VIEWMOUNT PLAZA BONUS REWARD MILES ON PRODUCT +50
> 17 Nov 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METRO VIEWMOUNT PLAZA 1 REWARD MILE PER $20 +1



Yes, mine looks identical to yours.  Different date/locations but identical otherwise.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm not certain how AM is going to differentiate that from a normal bonus reward as something else I picked up last week (not StB) posted with the same description "Bonus reward miles on product". Of course as I think about it now if it is the only item that had +50AM attached to it maybe it will stand out.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmmm I might be able to take advantage of the $100/100 AM coupon for Safeway this weekend... we switched over to buying those cases of chicken breast and I have to admit cooking has been 20x easier - buy box, plan marinades/flavors, prep chicken, cook chicken in bulk, store back in freezer for when we need it.  I see it's on sale so I just have to figure out how to make room in my freezer LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> My order from Wayfair that I ordered last Friday actually arrived two days early(yesterday) UPS.
> I must have been so in love with this item that I didn't check the assembly information --it came in a flat box needing assembly. Well thanks to my oldest son's excellent abilities (he did not inherit them from me),,it is all put together and looks lovely sitting beside our Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I ordered my furniture on Saturday and it said that it would arrive on Dec 6.  The chair arrived on Monday and came from Brampton but the tables I ordered are still in transit coming from California.  They are now due to arrive tomorrow.   Then I placed a second order on Monday(using my DD's AM account) and those items are due Dec 10.

I'm dying to open the box with the chair but I've ordered a lot and have already bought a lot.  I just feel like it's easier to keep everything in the boxes/packaging until we get the old stuff moved out.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I ordered my furniture on Saturday and it said that it would arrive on Dec 6.  The chair arrived on Monday and came from Brampton but the tables I ordered are still in transit coming from California.  They are now due to arrive tomorrow.   Then I placed a second order on Monday(using my DD's AM account) and those items are due Dec 10.
> 
> I'm dying to open the box with the chair but I've ordered a lot and have already bought a lot.  I just feel like it's easier to keep everything in the boxes/packaging until we get the old stuff moved out.



Hugs Hon
I was going to wait until Christmas to open my box but I was just tooooooo excited....I am terrible at waiting.
Hope the rest of your stuff arrives soon,,so far they seem to have it together at Wayfair.
Hugs
to
You!
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, I fear i need some serious interventions here! Just spent 90 minutes with the dietitian hoping for kind of direction on how to help these (far too frequent) gastritis attacks --- how bad is it that anytime she mentioned & then wrote down something I was getting more & more excited because .... REXALL ??!!???!!?? PLUS, i don't remember who mentioned this app a few weeks ago but I'm seriously loving Checkout 51 and at least 3 things are on there this week cha-ching  Less than 2 weeks and I''m already up to $14.00 in that account*

* *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was a Checkout51 stint for a while, but then they started sending me stuff we never use OR I had to buy 2-3 of that item.  It wasn't worth me having to track that program anymore.  If you are a baker, I find that they always have that stuff on there.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been on checkout51 for ages, however I don't use it that much. I do check weekly but find my shopping doesn't really fit with what they offer. Sometimes there is a good deal though. I find it hard to get to $20 to cash out though. I think I've done it once? My sister uses it and cashes in a lot more.


----------



## bababear_50

(Off Topic)
Opinions needed
Could I wear these as boots?
https://www.softmoc.com/ca/i/softmoc-lds-phoebe-lo-blk-suede-slipper-bootie/phoebeloblk
Thanks
Hugs
Mel

Edited to add
I can not wear anything on lower legs due to eczema and psoriasis,,I've been trying just running shoes for two years but sometimes my feet get cold and wet.
I park inside a garage,,walk a few hundred feet into work.
Would people look at me like I am wearing slippers to work???


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can anyone explain to me why they sent part of my order from Mississauga to flippin Ottawa?!?!?! and now this is showing up: DO they have the nerve to say a strike (which is supposed to be over) is a natural disaster *


Same. From Saturday until early Wednesday, my tracking information reads: 
_Delay in delivery due to weather or natural disaster _

_ OTTAWA, ON CA_
__


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> (Off Topic)
> Opinions needed
> Could I wear these as boots?


I think they look quite cute.  The model in the video is wearing them with jeans and they do have special soles for winter so I say why not.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> (Off Topic)
> Opinions needed
> Could I wear these as boots?
> https://www.softmoc.com/ca/i/softmoc-lds-phoebe-lo-blk-suede-slipper-bootie/phoebeloblk
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Edited to add
> I can not wear anything on lower legs due to eczema and psoriasis,,I've been trying just running shoes for two years but sometimes my feet get cold and wet.
> I park inside a garage,,walk a few hundred feet into work.
> Would people look at me like I am wearing slippers to work???



Hahahahahaha.....I am wearing the tan version right now and wear them everywhere!!!!!  I love them!  I actually ordered a second pair when they went on sale.


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> (Off Topic)
> Opinions needed
> Could I wear these as boots?
> https://www.softmoc.com/ca/i/softmoc-lds-phoebe-lo-blk-suede-slipper-bootie/phoebeloblk
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Edited to add
> I can not wear anything on lower legs due to eczema and psoriasis,,I've been trying just running shoes for two years but sometimes my feet get cold and wet.
> I park inside a garage,,walk a few hundred feet into work.
> Would people look at me like I am wearing slippers to work???


No those look cute to me!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Arrrghhh...I have been waiting and waiting on my BMO Mastercard to arrive.  BMO actually called me today wondering why I hadn't activated it.  I told them I hadn't received it, so they marked it as lost and said they would put a rush on sending me a new one that should arrive early next week. So of course, what was waiting for me when I got home?  Yep, my mastercard.  That is now not usable.  Sigh.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I think they look quite cute.  The model in the video is wearing them with jeans and they do have special soles for winter so I say why not.





damo said:


> Hahahahahaha.....I am wearing the tan version right now and wear them everywhere!!!!!  I love them!  I actually ordered a second pair when they went on sale.





osully said:


> No those look cute to me!


Thanks Guys
I am going to order them and give it a try.
Thanks for all your support
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Arrrghhh...I have been waiting and waiting on my BMO Mastercard to arrive.  BMO actually called me today wondering why I hadn't activated it.  I told them I hadn't received it, so they marked it as lost and said they would put a rush on sending me a new one that should arrive early next week. So of course, what was waiting for me when I got home?  Yep, my mastercard.  That is now not usable.  Sigh.



Ahhhh Shoot!
So sorry Hon.
Hope the new one gets to you soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> (Off Topic)
> Opinions needed
> Could I wear these as boots?
> https://www.softmoc.com/ca/i/softmoc-lds-phoebe-lo-blk-suede-slipper-bootie/phoebeloblk
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Edited to add
> I can not wear anything on lower legs due to eczema and psoriasis,,I've been trying just running shoes for two years but sometimes my feet get cold and wet.
> I park inside a garage,,walk a few hundred feet into work.
> Would people look at me like I am wearing slippers to work???


Look like boots to me.   If you like them, wear them.....who cares what other people think.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Look like boots to me.   If you like them, wear them.....who cares what other people think.



Thanks Hon
My self image has taken a beating these past few years,,,
People question why I wear cotton Capris in Winter--if they saw the sores,rash and scars underneath them they would understand.
Then there is weight gain,,,it's taken a year or more to stabilize my thyroid with medication,,,,,hair loss,,then wavy hair growing,,then hair loss,,
etc. One staff member upon hearing how old I was at a year end social party said "Geesh I thought you were ALOT older than that. Gee thanks!!
I used to be the type of person who believed in the inner beauty of everyone but sometimes lately it is hard to remember that.
You DIS friends rock!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you Mel. The booties look good. Enjoy them and to heck what anyone else thinks. Be a new trend-setter.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50 i LOVE those boots!! Look super comfy and warm, go for it!!!!!!!!!*

*Extra confusion added to one of my parcels, can anyone else see what's wrong with this ???? Hint, check what they think today's date is *
**


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *@bababear_50 i LOVE those boots!! Look super comfy and warm, go for it!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Extra confusion added to one of my parcels, can anyone else see what's wrong with this ???? Hint, check what they think today's date is *
> *View attachment 367538*


Story of my life too right now. 

Indigo and H&M Orders are both totally in limbo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Story of my life too right now.
> 
> Indigo and H&M Orders are both totally in limbo.


*And it just gets better & better ... look where it ended up today!*


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *@bababear_50 i LOVE those boots!! Look super comfy and warm, go for it!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Extra confusion added to one of my parcels, can anyone else see what's wrong with this ???? Hint, check what they think today's date is *
> *View attachment 367538*


Mine looked like that too! I did a chat and it has been in Victoria since Yesterday evening. Went out for deliver this morning and now it says "redirected to updated delivery address" I freaked out thinking my account had been hacked and someone was redirecting  my package. Log in my account and address are what they should be. Do a chat to find out that they put it on the wrong truck for delivery and now it won't go out until Monday, when i won't be home (I am off today and tomorrow, not just for this) and so then  will have to go to the PO to pick it up. I was afraid that the other option was them sending it BACK to Richmond BC on the mainland because that has happened before and took an extra week to get here, all because a letter in my name was smudged on the shipping label, while the address was perfectly clear.


----------



## bgula

Need to get a ticket for my son's GF for over Christmas and am looking to use as few AM as possible.  I can go with the 7-day for 5400 AM, but was wondering if anyone knows if you can "upgrade" the Canadian tickets to regular tickets, and if so, how much extra does it cost?
I've looked on the Disney website and get the following numbers:
7-day base ticket over Christmas - $506.82US
7-day base CDN ticket - $369.56US
Should I assume that if I present a CDN ticket, they would want to charge me the difference ($137.26US) to change it to a regular 7-day ticket?

Further crunching the numbers, it looks to me like the CDN tickets are overvalued compared to the regular tickets.  I get:

7-day regular 5400/90*10 = $600CDN whereas it would cost me ~$659CDN to buy it from Disney

7-day CDN ticket $4750/90*10 = $527.78CDN whereas it would cost me ~$480CDN to buy if from Disney

Maybe someone can check my math, but it seems like the better buy would be to get the regular 7-day ticket, even though it will cost me more in AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Need to get a ticket for my son's GF for over Christmas and am looking to use as few AM as possible.  I can go with the 7-day for 5400 AM, but was wondering if anyone knows if you can "upgrade" the Canadian tickets to regular tickets, and if so, how much extra does it cost?
> I've looked on the Disney website and get the following numbers:
> 7-day base ticket over Christmas - $506.82US
> 7-day base CDN ticket - $369.56US
> Should I assume that if I present a CDN ticket, they would want to charge me the difference ($137.26US) to change it to a regular 7-day ticket?
> 
> Further crunching the numbers, it looks to me like the CDN tickets are overvalued compared to the regular tickets.  I get:
> 
> 7-day regular 5400/90*10 = $600CDN whereas it would cost me ~$659CDN to buy it from Disney
> 
> 7-day CDN ticket $4750/90*10 = $527.78CDN whereas it would cost me ~$480CDN to buy if from Disney
> 
> Maybe someone can check my math, but it seems like the better buy would be to get the regular 7-day ticket, even though it will cost me more in AM.


*Ok, I've tried to follow your math but it's confusing ... 1st the dollar to mile ratio is 95 not 90 so your numbers are off slightly*
*meaning the value of the 7 day CDN ticket is $500 CDN*
*7 day regular works out to $568.42 CDN*

*When are they going? I've not answered the first part of your question because i don't know if I could even tease out an answer based on the new date-based pricing ... there's no question you'd need to pay more to be able to use a ticket that is technically in a blackout period, that's if they'd even let you upgrade .. new situation! You might be able to get a better response if you ask in the ticket thread in the theme park forum. It's maintained by a couple of CM who actually work in ticketing.*

*If it was me and i had enough miles I'd just go with the regular ticket and not need to be worried .. i mean probably wouldn't be able to book FP on the CDN tickets if it's during a blackout date, would they?? *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *And it just gets better & better ... look where it ended up today!*
> View attachment 367543


I dare not check mine. I have 3 online orders and two with Canada Post!


----------



## Brandilovesdisney

I just ordered my ticket for universal  (2375 Airmiles) and I'm waiting for it to ship. Under shipment details is says "Via Regular Shipping" - but isn't supposed to ship by UPS? I thought I read somewhere that park tickets ship by UPS instead of Canada Post but I can't find it now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> My self image has taken a beating these past few years,,,
> People question why I wear cotton Capris in Winter--if they saw the sores,rash and scars underneath them they would understand.
> Then there is weight gain,,,it's taken a year or more to stabilize my thyroid with medication,,,,,hair loss,,then wavy hair growing,,then hair loss,,
> etc. One staff member upon hearing how old I was at a year end social party said "Geesh I thought you were ALOT older than that. Gee thanks!!
> I used to be the type of person who believed in the inner beauty of everyone but sometimes lately it is hard to remember that.
> You DIS friends rock!
> Hugs
> Mel


I hear you.  We ALL have our things.  I live my life in constant pain and my job is a very physical one which just adds to it.  For the most part I can only wear running shoes because I need that little added cushion under my feet to help with the pain.  It's a whole bag of fun to have to dress to accommodate the running shoes every day.  LOL...even buying running shoes is an issue, I can try on 6 pair and none will have the right amount of softness in the sole.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *And it just gets better & better ... look where it ended up today!*
> View attachment 367543



That is beyond unbelievable. It's almost like it is lost luggage trying to find its way home to you with Air Canada. I hope it finds its way to you soon.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I hear you.  We ALL have our things.  I live my life in constant pain and my job is a very physical one which just adds to it.  For the most part I can only wear running shoes because I need that little added cushion under my feet to help with the pain.  It's a whole bag of fun to have to dress to accommodate the running shoes every day.  LOL...even buying running shoes is an issue, I can try on 6 pair and none will have the right amount of softness in the sole.



Skechers! Feel like I'm walking on puffy white clouds. Not a lot of arch support but great cushioning in the Go Walk line.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Skechers! Feel like I'm walking on puffy white clouds. Not a lot of arch support but great cushioning in the Go Walk line.


Tried them and they are too loose on my feet.  Plus, I've tried the memory foam insole shoes before and they don't last.  The foam dies out after only a couple of months.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My Amazon order is also in Ottawa...  sheesh



dancin Disney style said:


> I hear you.  We ALL have our things.  I live my life in constant pain and my job is a very physical one which just adds to it.  For the most part I can only wear running shoes because I need that little added cushion under my feet to help with the pain.  It's a whole bag of fun to have to dress to accommodate the running shoes every day.  LOL...even buying running shoes is an issue, I can try on 6 pair and none will have the right amount of softness in the sole.



Try Asics!  I do a lot of walking and if I do not have good arch support plantar fasciitis flairs up.  The last attack I had (besides now!) was in 2012.  While desperately searching for runners that would allow me to hobble, if not walk, (as we were headed to Boston) I came across Asics.  I swear my feet sighed when I stepped into the right pair.  I've been wearing that brand since!  Flip the shoes over and make sure they have a "crossbar" on the bottom.  Helps with support.  Oh yes, for some reason Ascis has decided to make their shoes a size smaller a year ago.  I have always worn size 10 - ever since I was a teenager.  This time around I had to buy size 11.  THAT I'm not impressed with but oh well.

I started walking an hour on the treadmill 4-5 times a week in January and unfortunately forgot that would put more wear & tear on my runners.   About a month ago a new flair up started.  Now I have 2 new pairs of runners.  One for every day use and one JUST for the treadmill.  And believe you me, I will remember this time to buy a new pair of runners for the treadmill every year!

Thank goodness for Black Friday.  I ended up getting the price on both pairs adjusted so I ended up only paying $89 per pair.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, I've tried to follow your math but it's confusing ... 1st the dollar to mile ratio is 95 not 90 so your numbers are off slightly*
> *meaning the value of the 7 day CDN ticket is $500 CDN*
> *7 day regular works out to $568.42 CDN*
> 
> *When are they going? I've not answered the first part of your question because i don't know if I could even tease out an answer based on the new date-based pricing ... there's no question you'd need to pay more to be able to use a ticket that is technically in a blackout period, that's if they'd even let you upgrade .. new situation! You might be able to get a better response if you ask in the ticket thread in the theme park forum. It's maintained by a couple of CM who actually work in ticketing.*
> 
> *If it was me and i had enough miles I'd just go with the regular ticket and not need to be worried .. i mean probably wouldn't be able to book FP on the CDN tickets if it's during a blackout date, would they?? *



Yeah, sorry should've been 95.  I don't get to read much on the forums lately - too busy - so didn't know about the ticket thread.  I'm not worried about FP's as we already have our FP's booked, so we'll just have GS match the FP's onto her ticket.  I agree, the regular 7-day would be less of a hassle, was just wondering.  Do you know if the regular tickets still have an expiry of 2018?  I'd love to pick up a few for the future as I'm sure the next bunch will cost A LOT more in AM due to the tiered pricing.


----------



## isabellea

My Amazon Prime package went from Ottawa to Mississauga... I'm in Montreal so that doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Tinkershelly

So I was reading everyone's similar troubles with Amazon deliveries, and of course I'm in the same club, so with a bit of time on my hands this morning I decided to give them some feedback. I started with online chat, which didn't completely satisfy me, there was an opportunity to have a phone call with customer service, so I did that.  Both of these reps (chat and phone) were apologetic, promised it wouldn't happen again, promised they would escalate my concerns, etc. The chat rep tried to blame Canada Post, but two of my late orders are with Fedex and Purolator. I said that I pay for the privilege of Amazon Prime, when I place the order I get a 2-day delivery promise, but when it comes to track the order it shows a delivery date of much longer, so what good does a Prime membership do? Perhaps notification of delayed delivery would help manage my expectations. They can certainly send me enough promotional emails, a delivery delay would actually be helpful.

In the end I got a $10 credit and (most importantly) a 1-year extension of my Prime membership as compensation. It seems that Amazon is a victim of its own success right now.

Edit: I was only given a 1-MONTH extension to my Prime membership


----------



## Tinkershelly

Also I just got an email from Shell for this little beauty, and I was going to get gas tomorrow


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

oh yes! Thanks for the heads up on the Shell offer! I have been getting those regularly.


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> My Amazon Prime package went from Ottawa to Mississauga... I'm in Montreal so that doesn't make any sense!



That must be because there isn't a reliable 4 lane road to Montreal from Ottawa . (there is) What's up with that. We don't even have the Amazon warehouse yet.



Tinkershelly said:


> Also I just got an email from Shell for this little beauty, and I was going to get gas tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 367589


 DS got one of these for November. He never noticed as we would have used his card to fill-up to make sure he got the 100AM. Last night DH was using his card to fill-up and do the StB coupon (DS opted in and refused to go into the store to pay with a coupon) he came home with 106AM.

I also noticed that DS has a spend $5 in-store get 25AM. I will have to take advantage of that as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok,  we decided to take an impromptu break in Toronto today after my follow up so I'm on my phone and can't get it to quote... this is regarding the shoes.  Both hubby and I have trouble with our feet but he did some serious damage to them one trip to Disney by not breaking in new shoes,  now he has expensive custom made orthodics that he needs to wear all the time (even in his slippers). We both discovered and fell in love with Asics but noticed that last year's fit completely differently and I wasn't able to find a pair that works this year, AT ALL. Chatting with the sales person who was trying to help me and discovered that the Canadian CEO actually lost his job over the entire change! Pushed it thru based on bottom line and lost a ton of sales,!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Good to know!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Try Asics!  I do a lot of walking and if I do not have good arch support plantar fasciitis flairs up.  The last attack I had (besides now!) was in 2012.  While desperately searching for runners that would allow me to hobble, if not walk, (as we were headed to Boston) I came across Asics.  I swear my feet sighed when I stepped into the right pair.  I've been wearing that brand since!  Flip the shoes over and make sure they have a "crossbar" on the bottom.  Helps with support.  Oh yes, for some reason Ascis has decided to make their shoes a size smaller a year ago.  I have always worn size 10 - ever since I was a teenager.  This time around I had to buy size 11.  THAT I'm not impressed with but oh well.
> 
> I started walking an hour on the treadmill 4-5 times a week in January and unfortunately forgot that would put more wear & tear on my runners.   About a month ago a new flair up started.  Now I have 2 new pairs of runners.  One for every day use and one JUST for the treadmill.  And believe you me, I will remember this time to buy a new pair of runners for the treadmill every year!
> 
> Thank goodness for Black Friday.  I ended up getting the price on both pairs adjusted so I ended up only paying $89 per pair.


LOL.....I'm unsure of the actual shoe count right now.  I've got at least 14 pairs of Nikes.  They are the only shoes I can wear for work.  I have summer ones and winter ones then I have non work ones.  I NEVER wear the same pair two days in a row and toss them after two summers/winters.   I also have  two pair of Adidas and a pair of Michael Kors both are sneaker style that are at least fashionable.  Those ones I keep strictly for outside of work.

My DD has forbidden me from even trying on Asics....she says they are for old people.  Odd though because she takes every chance she gets to tell me I'm old.  She turns 20 in March and I'm going to take great pleasure in letting her know that she's half way to 40.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok,  we decided to take an impromptu break in Toronto today after my follow up so I'm on my phone and can't get it to quote... this is regarding the shoes.  Both hubby and I have trouble with our feet but he did some serious damage to them one trip to Disney by not breaking in new shoes,  now he has expensive custom made orthodics that he needs to wear all the time (even in his slippers). We both discovered and fell in love with Asics but noticed that last year's fit completely differently and I wasn't able to find a pair that works this year, AT ALL. Chatting with the sales person who was trying to help me and discovered that the Canadian CEO actually lost his job over the entire change! Pushed it thru based on bottom line and lost a ton of sales,!!!*


Wow! Bottom line bottomed out on him, I'd say. I only wear Asics, too. I bought new ones in the spring and (accidentally) threw out my old, but still usable, orthotics when I threw the shoes out.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Tinkershelly said:


> Also I just got an email from Shell for this little beauty, and I was going to get gas tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 367589



I got this too today....of course AFTER I got gas today....hoping I can squeeze in 4 fill ups before the end of the month....


----------



## osully

Happy Friday Everyone! 

I got the worst plantar facscitis after our 2016 WDW Honeymoon. Like wake up in the morning with extreme pain so bad I almost couldn’t walk. Made some huge footwear mistakes and the pain lasted! 

I always try to pick shoes with good support. Payless has good summer sandals for my feet personally.

I notice when I eat better it is less bad / actually feels like it’s gone away! I’m doing Paleo right now and have lost 12+ pounds so far in the past month or so, combined with going back to the gym.

Whenever I can though I still try to wear my favourite / most supportive Brooks running shoes


----------



## star72232

Since Plantar Fascitis seems to be the topic of the day...   Me too!  Doing calf stretches and orthotics have helped a lot.  I actually did shockwave therapy for the first time yesterday for it, and it already feels better! I'm amazed how much difference I've seen in less than 24 hours.  It hurt to get it done, but it's only 5 minutes.  I had my first flare up about 18 months ago and once it cleared up I had been good until about 3 weeks ago.  So - if you have it, and have access to shockwave therapy, I'd say go for it!


----------



## hdrolfe

I did my fourth gas fill up at Shell for November, and spent $5 in store for the offer I have for that. And used the StB coupon for the gas. But nothing posted on my receipt! I was hoping to get an updated count on there to make sure it will post ok. Guess I'll have to wait and see   fingers crossed!


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmm running shoes,,I love my Reebok runners,,I picked up the boots today and I am not sure I am going to keep them,,,
I'll try wearing them around the house and decide in the next couple of days.
I laughed at the "old person shoe" comment---I wear Birkenstock sandals and would probably sleep in them if I could.--My sons say they are old people sandals.
I'm on a no Shell buy until they decide that I should get a few offers like all of you are getting.(Back to Petro Canada for me).
Has it been awhile since Airmiles offered us a special Onyx deal??lol (Just in case anyone is listening at Airmiles).
3 weeks till my Christmas break!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

25 BAM for signing up for the myLCBO newsletter:

https://mylcbo.com/?fbclid=IwAR11DKVPQeqqia_nCA2UQVx4PEEXLjyJI0AeCDQRMgnBTADcaLQktPGv0Ic


----------



## momof2gr8kids

star72232 said:


> Since Plantar Fascitis seems to be the topic of the day...   Me too!  Doing calf stretches and orthotics have helped a lot.  I actually did shockwave therapy for the first time yesterday for it, and it already feels better! I'm amazed how much difference I've seen in less than 24 hours.  It hurt to get it done, but it's only 5 minutes.  I had my first flare up about 18 months ago and once it cleared up I had been good until about 3 weeks ago.  So - if you have it, and have access to shockwave therapy, I'd say go for it!


I saw a chiropractor that did that to me as well.  Along with some other scraping thing. My one foot was fine after a couple of times, my other one is much better but not 100% yet.  I never had Plantar Fascitis until this year - now I know what everyone was talking about or why they couldn't go for a walk!


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> 25 BAM for signing up for the myLCBO newsletter:
> 
> https://mylcbo.com/?fbclid=IwAR11DKVPQeqqia_nCA2UQVx4PEEXLjyJI0AeCDQRMgnBTADcaLQktPGv0Ic



Note: If you've ever signed up (and unsubscribed) in the past it will not work. I just tried and it said my collector number had already signed up.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmm running shoes,,I love my Reebok runners,,I picked up the boots today and I am not sure I am going to keep them,,,
> I'll try wearing them around the house and decide in the next couple of days.
> I laughed at the "old person shoe" comment---I wear Birkenstock sandals and would probably sleep in them if I could.--My sons say they are old people sandals.
> I'm on a no Shell buy until they decide that I should get a few offers like all of you are getting.(Back to Petro Canada for me).
> Has it been awhile since Airmiles offered us a special Onyx deal??lol (Just in case anyone is listening at Airmiles).
> 3 weeks till my Christmas break!!!
> Hugs
> Mel



When I got mine, it felt like the boot didn't stay on properly and you could feel something strange on the back of the heel.  However, after wearing them for a bit (I did the indoor thing too) that went away and they fit great now.  I also have a pair of Sketcher slipper/boots that are very similar and I find these Softmocs to be more cushioned and have better arch support.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmm running shoes,,I love my Reebok runners,,I picked up the boots today and I am not sure I am going to keep them,,,
> I'll try wearing them around the house and decide in the next couple of days.
> I laughed at the "old person shoe" comment---I wear Birkenstock sandals and would probably sleep in them if I could.--My sons say they are old people sandals.
> I'm on a no Shell buy until they decide that I should get a few offers like all of you are getting.(Back to Petro Canada for me).
> Has it been awhile since Airmiles offered us a special Onyx deal??lol (Just in case anyone is listening at Airmiles).
> 3 weeks till my Christmas break!!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Ummmm...Birkenstocks are actually super trendy now with the younger set.  I can't wear them but I do have Vikings which are Birks direct competitor in Europe.  They are a bit difficult to find here though.  The Vikings look exactly the same but they are softer and the foot bed is not as flat.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I'm on a no Shell buy until they decide that I should get a few offers like all of you are getting.(Back to *Petro Canada *for me).


 Here's hoping you have a WestJet Mastercard where you get 3¢ off a litre. I use that all the time, except if I have a Shell incentive.


----------



## Silvermist999

Another (former) plantar fascitis sufferer over here!   The cause of my suffering was a pair of leather flats that offered zero support which I used to speed walk/sometimes run to Union Station to catch my Go train home every day!!

I finally figured it out and switched to my Nike Free runners with my corporate outfit (don't care how I look going to and from work, lol).  They are better than any other Nike I've worn. It's like wearing pillows around your foot.  I hope they never discontinue them!!


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked the mailbox--surprise my last set of 4 pack movie passes arrived from Airmiles.
 Yeah! (I am adding these to my brother's Birthday gift,,yep born on Dec 25th).
Now time to check out Rexall to see if I need anything--I know my Vitamin D expired so I have to get some of those,,,
,,,where did the sunshine go? 
Happy Christmas shopping everyone.  23 days.........
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

CanadianKrista said:


> 25 BAM for signing up for the myLCBO newsletter:
> 
> https://mylcbo.com/?fbclid=IwAR11DKVPQeqqia_nCA2UQVx4PEEXLjyJI0AeCDQRMgnBTADcaLQktPGv0Ic




I just did it for DD.


----------



## bababear_50

Disregard question please.,,,
Question for anyone using Well.ca
Do you have to pay shipping if it is sent to a Rexall Pharmacy?
Edited:
Ok I checked and it is $8.95 shipping charge.
Thanks
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i need a bunch of sunscreen for our vacation (less than 2 weeks to go!) and so i headed to rexall to stack the combo of bonus miles and the head to toe event. 

after paying, my receipt only showed 100 bonus miles. i almost got upset, but then realized that one of the sunscreens was majorly discounted (14$ off!). saving 14$ is a better deal than 100 miles, so even though i left with half the miles expected, i still feel like i came out ahead!


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Shop
My Head to Toe spend $50.00 get 100 miles did not post on my receipt-- I had the manager add them on.
I bought Neutrogena facial wash and bath wash for my son and Granddaughter,and a very big bottle of shampoo for myself. I actually remembered to get some Vitamin D for myself too.

The spend $50.00 get 60 airmiles did show on the receipt.
All in I got 162 airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yep my 12 year old started “borrowing mine now she has her own and my 16 yr old son has them too.. sigh finally mama was a trendsetter in the house lol




dancin Disney style said:


> Ummmm...Birkenstocks are actually super trendy now with the younger set.  I can't wear them but I do have Vikings which are Birks direct competitor in Europe.  They are a bit difficult to find here though.  The Vikings look exactly the same but they are softer and the foot bed is not as flat.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I had to get the extra 100 for the head to toe added on as well. Seems like they are having issues with that one  but I ended up with 203 airmiles and a bunch of stuff DH just found out he needs to try to deal with a skin condition.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No Rexall coupon this week ?!?!? Wonder if this means a big one-day offer... I have a list of things i need but the StB coupon plus the loaded offer i have don't give the return I'm used to ..#firstworldproblems *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *No Rexall coupon this week ?!?!? Wonder if this means a big one-day offer... I have a list of things i need but the StB coupon plus the loaded offer i have don't give the return I'm used to ..#firstworldproblems *



Yep I agree--Load N Go offers are ending Wednesday Dec 5th.
The other thing that seems to be missing or limited is Airmiles for gift cards except at Shell.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I got caught off guard with the Rexall LGO coupons ending Wednesday last week.  They were out of what I was looking for at three stores earlier in the week, finally decided to get a raincheck on Thursday since LGO offers had expired, sure enough, they brought in stock last day of sale so no raincheck.  

Not sure why they would do a one day coupon this week, but you never know.  I do recall a one day coupon the last Thursday before Christmas last year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yeah, I have a spend $60 get 60AM LGO at Rexall, but I'm holding out to see what the weekend brings or for a one day offer.  Sobeys this weekend too, and then I'm done, assuming everything posts.


----------



## Spotthecat

So what's the current deal with giftcards at Shell?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> So what's the current deal with giftcards at Shell?


*Buy a $50 gift card for Amazon, The Keg, Sportchek or XBox and get 20 AM. PLUS the in-store earn rate and several of us have targeted offers that vary, for us it's 4 transactions of $5 to get 50 AM. It's valid thru to Jan 6th at "participating locations" but no indication what those might be!*
*here's a link to the terms -- scroll down to read about the gift cards *
*Shell Current Airmiles Promos*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone happen to know where the closest Sobeys Urban Fresh is to Union Station?   I'm going to be downtown on Friday and get some gift cards if it's not to far a walk.

ETA:  I just tried the store locator and it's not working properly


----------



## ottawamom

There's one right at the waterfront (Queen's Quay I believe). Just a block or so from Union Station. I can't believe I know that except we popped into this store this summer when we went to the aquarium.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know where the closest Sobeys Urban Fresh is to Union Station?   I'm going to be downtown on Friday and get some gift cards if it's not to far a walk.
> 
> ETA:  I just tried the store locator and it's not working properly



There's 2 locations near Union Station.

https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-queens-quay/
You can walk in the underground PATH system all the way down to Queens Quay, just follow the signs to the RBC Waterpark Place which is right at the foot of Bay/Queens Quay. 

https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-spadina/


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> There's 2 locations near Union Station.
> 
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-queens-quay/
> You can walk in the underground PATH system all the way down to Queens Quay, just follow the signs to the RBC Waterpark Place which is right at the foot of Bay/Queens Quay.
> 
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-spadina/


Thanks....I think I know where the one in QQ is.   

LOL....for the most part I avoid the PATH.  More often than not I end up in the wrong place.  It's really, really weird because I'm an not at all directionally challenged.  Maybe it's because I actually enjoy being outside on the street


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know where the closest Sobeys Urban Fresh is to Union Station? I'm going to be downtown on Friday and get some gift cards if it's not to far a walk.


So if you are downtown on Friday and are any near Nathan Phillip Square they have a Christmas Market starting at 12:00pm on Friday and they have an Air Miles booth set up apparently and you can get a pair of socks and maybe even some other prizes.   I was thinking of going in and checking it out.


----------



## bababear_50

Early morning meeting for me tomorrow so no posting of flyer connections,,
Rebee will post Sobeys,Metro and Foodland tonight after 12 pm
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

I’m crossing my fingers the condo going up near my work with a grocery store in it will be a Sobeys Urban Fresh! I heard it was Farm Boy but now that Sobeys bought them I think they should use that space as a Sobeys Urban Fresh. At least in my dreams. 

Thursday I will be bussing after work to ottawa’s 1 downtown Sobeys Urbana’s Fresh lol!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> I’m crossing my fingers the condo going up near my work with a grocery store in it will be a Sobeys Urban Fresh! I heard it was Farm Boy but now that Sobeys bought them I think they should use that space as a Sobeys Urban Fresh. At least in my dreams.
> 
> Thursday I will be bussing after work to ottawa’s 1 downtown Sobeys Urbana’s Fresh lol!



Lol
I am buying my son coffee and treats to go after work on Thursday and get me a couple of Gift cards.(He lives and works in Toronto,,,YEAH!!) The things we do for Airmiles!lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know where the closest Sobeys Urban Fresh is to Union Station?   I'm going to be downtown on Friday and get some gift cards if it's not to far a walk.
> 
> ETA:  I just tried the store locator and it's not working properly


*I'll be in the city on Friday as well!! I'll be hitting up the one on Queen's Quay because, well BEAVERTAILS are right next door  ALSO as @juniorbugman mentioned, I'll be hitting up the Christmas Market in Nathan Philips Square for my free Milk Calendar and the Airmiles booth since someone mentioned getting a $100 gift card for HBC when they showed their ONYX card (others mentioned the socks too). *

*It's a about 1 KM to that Urban Fresh and i  recommend to just head south on York street because it sits right at the end of that.*


----------



## bababear_50

F.Y.I.
Backstage Pass,,,,,New tickets up
Look under Airmiles Exclusive Events
Various cities

Bryan Adams
Ariana Grande
Dierks Bentley
Thomas Rhett

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll be in the city on Friday as well!! I'll be hitting up the one on Queen's Quay because, well BEAVERTAILS are right next door  ALSO as @juniorbugman mentioned, I'll be hitting up the Christmas Market in Nathan Philips Square for my free Milk Calendar and the Airmiles booth since someone mentioned getting a $100 gift card for HBC when they showed their ONYX card (others mentioned the socks too). *
> 
> *It's a about 1 KM to that Urban Fresh and i  recommend to just head south on York street because it sits right at the end of that.*



Longo's supermarkets have stacks of the free 2019 Milk calendar at checkout, they had lots along with a Longo's recipe calendar.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Very quick glance at the flyers shows that (in ontario at least) Sobeys has *

*a gift card promo on this week - buy a $150 GC get 150 AM*
*buy 3 greenfield products get 60 AM*
*several pharmacy things buy 2 get 50 AM*
*buy $30 lottery gift card get 40 AM*
*Metro*

*$50 gift card for HBC, Moxies, Ebay, H & M, Roots, Cabelas get 50 AM*
*ooohh .. i'm gonna jump on this one! fancy "fuzzy pop" $5.44 buy 2 get 25 AM (aka, perrier, flavoured San Pelligrino)*

*Foodland same $150 gift card thing*

*Urban Fresh has a potential game changer happening again this year gang .... the gift card offer is in the flyer AND it's their StB coupon! This is when some of us were able to double up on the miles on the first day the offer launched before it created havoc. *
*Buy $75 gift card get 75 AM*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I was thinking about that.  I also love the gc offer at Sobeys - I will load up - max of 5 per card.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So for Sobey's, can I get a gift card, and then use it to buy my groceries for the STB promo?


----------



## AngelDisney

CanadianKrista said:


> So for Sobey's, can I get a gift card, and then use it to buy my groceries for the STB promo?



Yes, definitely you can double dip! Happy shopping!!


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Very quick glance at the flyers shows that (in ontario at least) Sobeys has *
> 
> *a gift card promo on this week - buy a $150 GC get 150 AM*
> *buy 3 greenfield products get 60 AM*
> *several pharmacy things buy 2 get 50 AM*
> *buy $30 lottery gift card get 40 AM*
> *Metro*
> 
> *$50 gift card for HBC, Moxies, Ebay, H & M, Roots, Cabelas get 50 AM*
> *ooohh .. i'm gonna jump on this one! fancy "fuzzy pop" $5.44 buy 2 get 25 AM (aka, perrier, flavoured San Pelligrino)*
> 
> *Foodland same $150 gift card thing*
> 
> *Urban Fresh has a potential game changer happening again this year gang .... the gift card offer is in the flyer AND it's their StB coupon! This is when some of us were able to double up on the miles on the first day the offer launched before it created havoc. *
> *Buy $75 gift card get 75 AM*



I see the Buy $150 gift card get 150 AM is in the Safeway


CanadianKrista said:


> So for Sobey's, can I get a gift card, and then use it to buy my groceries for the STB promo?



That’s my plan as well. Do the 5 gift cards have to be purchased in separate transactions?


----------



## Silvermist999

Can the Sobeys gift card be used immediately after purchase? I've never done that before.

When I buy gift cards at Real Canadian Superstore, the receipt clearly states they can only be used after a 24 hour activation period.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got an email from Rexall with a one day only coupon for spend 50 get a hundred airmiles I'll share it once I get to a computer. This will combine with the shop the block coupon so I'm happy. It's good for tomorrow only*


----------



## Raimiette

So I recently had my first encounter with Airmiles chat (for the back to school promo).  My base miles didn't post at all for 1 store and 3 others posted to the day before the promo started for some reason lol (I ordered everything on the first day of the promo).  Only 1 posted correctly so no bonus miles.  I put it off because I thought it would be a big fight but it was surprisingly stress free.  The chat CSR didn't even have me send proof, they just took my word for everything (maybe because I'm Onyx?  IDK).  Very stress free.  I was quite pleased.

This makes me happy because my Amazon base miles for the Shop-The-Block promo haven't posted (has anyone else's posted yet?) and it looks like I'll have to track those down eventually.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just got an email from Rexall with a one day only coupon for spend 50 get a hundred airmiles I'll share it once I get to a computer. This will combine with the shop the block coupon so I'm happy. It's good for tomorrow only*



This one is also on the website. Do we have to print it and have them scan it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> This one is also on the website. Do we have to print it and have them scan it?


*Yes, you either need to print it or show it on your mobile device so the cashier can scan it*
*direct link:*
*Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid ONLY Thursday Dec 6th*

*OR image if you'd prefer*
**


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> Can the Sobeys gift card be used immediately after purchase? I've never done that before.
> 
> When I buy gift cards at Real Canadian Superstore, the receipt clearly states they can only be used after a 24 hour activation period.


Yes I’ve bought Sobey’s cards and gone back in the store right away to shop and then use the card when I check out. The RCSS policy is 24 hours because that family of stories implemented it to combat a gift card fraud problem they were having. It’s the same at Zehrs and most if not all the Loblaws stores. Sobey’s is fine to use the card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> So I recently had my first encounter with Airmiles chat (for the back to school promo).  My base miles didn't post at all for 1 store and 3 others posted to the day before the promo started for some reason lol (I ordered everything on the first day of the promo).  Only 1 posted correctly so no bonus miles.  I put it off because I thought it would be a big fight but it was surprisingly stress free.  The chat CSR didn't even have me send proof, they just took my word for everything (maybe because I'm Onyx?  IDK).  Very stress free.  I was quite pleased.
> 
> This makes me happy because my Amazon base miles for the Shop-The-Block promo haven't posted (has anyone else's posted yet?) and it looks like I'll have to track those down eventually.


*I'm really happy that you had great luck but also super sad that you waited so long to chase them down! If you follow along with the promo threads that i maintain you'll see when the miles are posting for others and you can do a chat right away!!! I had the same issue with one of my cards, some miles posted too early and one posted the day after the promo and had no problem getting them posted. *
*These miles posted mid October BTW*

*Don't get too concerned over the miles from the online shopping posting because as you learned with the last promo, AM is TERRIBLE with this and as a general rule, they are fully aware so they will credit the miles with little hassle once the date passes OR in the case of a big promo, once others have received their miles. The deadline for online shopping is 60 days for base miles & 75 days for bonus.*

***ETA Personally I'm more concerned over the fact that Amazon chose to use Canada Post and my order has bounced around the country and has LONG since missed my promised Prime delivery date. It's currently going back and forth between the sorting facility in my city and the post office I'm picking it up at -- 3 days now -- and the last time this happened it ended up getting returned without any attempt to actually deliver it  I need this as my 7th coupon, needed the items last week AND i can't afford to put together another $100 online order*


----------



## mort1331

Yup some great deals. Just picked up the Ariana tickets for toronto. 1st concert for my will be 12yr old then. Cant get these tickets at face value anymore. They are online for over 300us per ticket. picked up for 3000 AM. 
Should be a great xmas gift for her. She doesnt even know.


----------



## mort1331

Will be trying to double dip on the Urban fresh and extra gc. Great timing as the others are all used up and need to buy lotto for the staff again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Will be trying to double dip on the Urban fresh and extra gc. Great timing as the others are all used up and need to buy lotto for the staff again.


*Not sure if this will work or not ... BUT did you notice that if you buy Lotto gift cards at Sobeys you'll get bonus miles? Wonder if you can use the gift card from Urban Fresh to buy the others at Sobeys????*


----------



## mort1331

Prob not, since the cards have all the names on it.
But the small way around it is to put a few things on the belt with the new card, and buy the whole thing with the other card. 
I have been able to do this in the past.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Yup some great deals. Just picked up the Ariana tickets for toronto. 1st concert for my will be 12yr old then. Cant get these tickets at face value anymore. They are online for over 300us per ticket. picked up for 3000 AM.
> Should be a great xmas gift for her. She doesnt even know.



Such an amazing deal! She will have a blast! I actually can't wait until my DD10 starts really getting into music/concerts, etc...Gives me an excuse to partake


----------



## tinkerone

First chance I've had to check in and there are at least a dozen pages to catch up on.  As I'm still sailing on the Sympony it will have to wait.  Hope everyone is getting their stb done.  Hope I haven't missed any amazing deals.


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in and need help to figure this out:
If I buy two $75.00 gift cards at Sobeys Urban Fresh tomorrow I will get a total of 150 airmiles.

Question:
Can I still buy 5x $150.00 gift cards at Sobeys or will I only be able to get 3x $150.00 gift cards.=450 Airmiles

I don't need any more StB promos,,so maybe it is better to just do the Sobeys $150.00 gift cards?
5x $150.00=750 airmiles

**Fine print in flyer says 5 bonus offers per account**

Lack of sleep is affecting my thought process,,thanks for any help.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Yup some great deals. Just picked up the Ariana tickets for toronto. 1st concert for my will be 12yr old then. Cant get these tickets at face value anymore. They are online for over 300us per ticket. picked up for 3000 AM.
> Should be a great xmas gift for her. She doesnt even know.



You made me spend some AM!!!! Just bought tickets for the Montreal show April 1st for my 9yo! They were more expensive (5750AM instead of 3000AM) but I know she will be very happy to attend her first live show and it will be part of her gift from Santa.


----------



## bgula

Was going to get a 7-day ticket thru AM for 5400 AM, but the adult ones have disappeared.  Currently on chat to see if they still have any.  Just wondering if anyone's gotten the CDN discount ones and been to DW to see what they're actually worth $-wise?  Just preparing in case I have to get those ones instead and then do an upgrade.

I should add, has anyone had any problem upgrading them at DW?  We'd be wanting a ticket valid over Christmas, which the CDN ones are not.

Update - AM CS says they don't have them anymore, but that could just mean he checked on the website and saw they weren't there, which is what I did.  Might try the Personal Shopper next.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hopefully I have remembered this correctly. I don’t know who it was but someone here has booked a trip using a lot of travel vouchers...for a wedding I think...and that you were told you could get more vouchers to bring in later to be reimbursed. Anyway, I just got off the phone with my Marlin travel rep and she said that you can not bring in additional vouchers.  She said you can only use what you have at the time of booking. It’s a once and done thing.  She then went into the whole thing about Dec 31st...all correct info.

I do question that she told me we can’t combine evouchers and dream vouchers.  I can’t remember  the details on that ....can someone refresh my memory on that one.  I’ve got the dream vouchers but my DD has enough cash miles for $400 in evouchers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Hopefully I have remembered this correctly. I don’t know who it was but someone here has booked a trip using a lot of travel vouchers...for a wedding I think...and that you were told you could get more vouchers to bring in later to be reimbursed. Anyway, I just got off the phone with my Marlin travel rep and she said that you can not bring in additional vouchers.  She said you can only use what you have at the time of booking. It’s a once and done thing.  She then went into the whole thing about Dec 31st...all correct info.
> 
> I do question that she told me we can’t combine evouchers and dream vouchers.  I can’t remember  the details on that ....can someone refresh my memory on that one.  I’ve got the dream vouchers but my DD has enough cash miles for $400 in evouchers.


*That was me! I was told we can bring in as many as we have right up till the day we leave (which is moot now since our trip won't happen for at least a year  ) The agent was VERY knowledgeable about the vouchers since she had used some herself and had just helped someone else book a trip.  I'm pushing to get both accounts to the point where i can get 1 more from each before the end of the year but it's a tad iffy at this point.*

*You can NOT combine dream & cash vouchers, sorry.*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in and need help to figure this out:
> If I buy two $75.00 gift cards at Sobeys Urban Fresh tomorrow I will get a total of 150 airmiles.
> 
> Question:
> Can I still buy 5x $150.00 gift cards at Sobeys or will I only be able to get 3x $150.00 gift cards.=450 Airmiles
> 
> I don't need any more StB promos,,so maybe it is better to just do the Sobeys $150.00 gift cards?
> 5x $150.00=750 airmiles
> 
> **Fine print in flyer says 5 bonus offers per account**
> 
> Lack of sleep is affecting my thought process,,thanks for any help.
> Hugs
> Mel



2 different partners, so you should be able to get the max from both. They dont combine,,,I think...lol,,also 2 different promos.



isabellea said:


> You made me spend some AM!!!! Just bought tickets for the Montreal show April 1st for my 9yo! They were more expensive (5750AM instead of 3000AM) but I know she will be very happy to attend her first live show and it will be part of her gift from Santa.



Even the TO show had some tickets that were more, but the seating was only a row or 2 different. So for her first one, she will be fine and wont know the difference.
Have a blast.
My wife said if she cant make it,,I have to go...Told her no way,,,not my thing/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer update time has rolled around! (Ok so I'm late but Max & I have been busy making bread!)*

*Sobey's Ontario Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Ontario Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Metro Ontario Flyer*


----------



## Raimiette

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm really happy that you had great luck but also super sad that you waited so long to chase them down! If you follow along with the promo threads that i maintain you'll see when the miles are posting for others and you can do a chat right away!!! I had the same issue with one of my cards, some miles posted too early and one posted the day after the promo and had no problem getting them posted. *
> *These miles posted mid October BTW*
> 
> *Don't get too concerned over the miles from the online shopping posting because as you learned with the last promo, AM is TERRIBLE with this and as a general rule, they are fully aware so they will credit the miles with little hassle once the date passes OR in the case of a big promo, once others have received their miles. The deadline for online shopping is 60 days for base miles & 75 days for bonus.*
> 
> ***ETA Personally I'm more concerned over the fact that Amazon chose to use Canada Post and my order has bounced around the country and has LONG since missed my promised Prime delivery date. It's currently going back and forth between the sorting facility in my city and the post office I'm picking it up at -- 3 days now -- and the last time this happened it ended up getting returned without any attempt to actually deliver it  I need this as my 7th coupon, needed the items last week AND i can't afford to put together another $100 online order*



lol I hear you.  I have a package that has been going back and forth between Ottawa and Hamilton (where I live lol) for the last month.

As for the waiting to track down the Airmiles, I did see your post but I kept putting it off because I was sure it was going to be a PITA lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New Rexall survey coupon -- while the link is always the same, be aware that you need to show the CURRENT one for it to work, somehow the system is able to figure out when you try to use it after the date on the coupon ... just saying, not like I'd know personally or anything *

*$5.00 off when you spend $25.00 or more valid until Jan 8th
If a December date shows up, clear your history and refresh your browser and the Jan should pop up
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *That was me! I was told we can bring in as many as we have right up till the day we leave (which is moot now since our trip won't happen for at least a year  ) The agent was VERY knowledgeable about the vouchers since she had used some herself and had just helped someone else book a trip.  I'm pushing to get both accounts to the point where i can get 1 more from each before the end of the year but it's a tad iffy at this point.*
> 
> *You can NOT combine dream & cash vouchers, sorry.*


Don't you hate it when you get conflicting info about something like this.  I know that the rep I spoke with is super knowledgeable about this stuff because she schooled me on it two years ago.  She's been with them for over 20 years.  Maybe it comes down to the amount of work an individual agent is willing to do.  It may also have something to do with me enquiring about booking for a Dec 24th departure.    Oh well....either way I bit the bullet and just ordered 7 more vouchers.  So if we use them now or later I'll have a nice little $1000 discount.  I thought that we could use evouchers from my DD's account ($400) plus mine...it made sense to me, it's two different AM accounts that the vouchers are coming from and would have been applied to each account holder.  Bummer!

Now I just cross my fingers that prices don't jump up between now and the weekend AND double cross my toes that the vouchers get here Friday or Saturday.  I would like to book on Saturday if possible.


----------



## marchingstar

since we’re talking travel...has anyone seen any more details about the new system for trip planning/redeeming? i’m hoping it doesn’t come with a decrease in air mile value (that 909 miles still = 100$). 

i’m dreaming about cashing my miles in for a vacation, but i just can’t book right now, so i’m interested to see what comes next for trip booking.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> since we’re talking travel...has anyone seen any more details about the new system for trip planning/redeeming? i’m hoping it doesn’t come with a decrease in air mile value (that 909 miles still = 100$).
> 
> i’m dreaming about cashing my miles in for a vacation, but i just can’t book right now, so i’m interested to see what comes next for trip booking.


With the way things seem to go with AM I would expect it to be worse not better.  No idea in which way though...could be miles required or more restrictions.  Just my opinion but if you have miles that you were planning to put towards a package vacay, get the vouchers now.  The miles that you will no longer earn by booking with the participating agencies are pretty minimal anyhow.  I'm looking at a $5000 package and the miles are only going to be around 170.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> With the way things seem to go with AM I would expect it to be worse not better.  No idea in which way though...could be miles required or more restrictions.  Just my opinion but if you have miles that you were planning to put towards a package vacay, get the vouchers now.  The miles that you will no longer earn by booking with the participating agencies are pretty minimal anyhow.  I'm looking at a $5000 package and the miles are only going to be around 170.



hmm, that’s a good point. my thinking is that i would rather wait until i have the miles to pay off as much of a trip as possible. plus, i know what type of vacation i’m saving for (disney cruise) but no idea when we’ll actually take the trip, what destination, etc. if i redeem my miles for certificates, do i need to have a vacation planned/booked before the end of the year? 

is anyone else holding on to a stack of miles even with the change coming? or redeeming with the plan of offsetting future travel costs?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Main reason we decided to cash in our miles for vouchers was because we are planning on going to a Sandals resort and it will be a VERY $$ venture. I had been holding out for the online system to launch because AM had been promising they would be using Transat (in fact it's still there in the FAQs) and I figured that would work out fine. I about lost my mind when i saw they have instead chosen to go with Redtag .. have you read their FAQs??? This did nothing to reassure me :*

*Customer Care – redtag.ca is ready to assist in planning your dream vacation every step of the way. We’ve combined great people with great technology to ensure each customer experience exceeds your expectation. Our agents are always just a phone call away and will be anxious to answer any questions or concerns you may have, before or after your redtag vacation.*

*Uhm, what exactly will happen if i run into trouble DURING my trip?!?!?!? I can't imagine trusting a bargain basement organization with a once-in-a-lifetime trip like we want to take. I WANT the hand-holding that will come from an agent for this trip. Not super happy that the resort we want to go to is booked in January but now i know we have $3,000 to apply to the trip next year.*

*@marchingstar they haven't even given a date for when you'll be able to book a cruise thru this system yet, it just says "in 2019" and remember the site still says in 2018 you'll be able to use Transat travel online ....*

*Regarding the value of the miles it will be the same as it is currently. From the website*

*Yes. With this new partnership, you can get and use Miles on Package Vacation bookings:

Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on Package Vacations booked through redtag
For every 909 Dream Miles used, you will get $100 towards a Package Vacation booking through redtag
Flexibility to both get and use Miles: use Dream Miles for dollars off online bookings and get Miles on the total value of your booking.
*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Main reason we decided to cash in our miles for vouchers was because we are planning on going to a Sandals resort and it will be a VERY $$ venture. I had been holding out for the online system to launch because AM had been promising they would be using Transat (in fact it's still there in the FAQs) and I figured that would work out fine. I about lost my mind when i saw they have instead chosen to go with Redtag .. have you read their FAQs??? This did nothing to reassure me :*
> 
> *Customer Care – redtag.ca is ready to assist in planning your dream vacation every step of the way. We’ve combined great people with great technology to ensure each customer experience exceeds your expectation. Our agents are always just a phone call away and will be anxious to answer any questions or concerns you may have, before or after your redtag vacation.*
> 
> *Uhm, what exactly will happen if i run into trouble DURING my trip?!?!?!? I can't imagine trusting a bargain basement organization with a once-in-a-lifetime trip like we want to take. I WANT the hand-holding that will come from an agent for this trip. Not super happy that the resort we want to go to is booked in January but now i know we have $3,000 to apply to the trip next year.*
> 
> *@marchingstar they haven't even given a date for when you'll be able to book a cruise thru this system yet, it just says "in 2019" and remember the site still says in 2018 you'll be able to use Transat travel online ....*
> 
> *Regarding the value of the miles it will be the same as it is currently. From the website*
> 
> *Yes. With this new partnership, you can get and use Miles on Package Vacation bookings:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent on Package Vacations booked through redtag
> 
> For every 909 Dream Miles used, you will get $100 towards a Package Vacation booking through redtag
> 
> Flexibility to both get and use Miles: use Dream Miles for dollars off online bookings and get Miles on the total value of your booking.
> *



ugh, you're right: redtag doesn't sound like a great choice. I'm going to stew on this for a couple of days. We probably want to wait a couple more years before taking a cruise--maybe I should think of another vacation to put travel certificates towards? I'm going to do a bit of poking around and think through options.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone who was waiting to use the one day coupon for Rexall I would suggest looking at this upcoming flyer before you head out!!!*
*Fri-Sun there's a threshold offer of spend $50 get 100 AM ,same as the coupon  BUT the flyer is chock full of bonus miles as well. You'll still be able to use the StB coupon as well so the mile return (IMHO) is better on the weekend!*

*Rexall ON flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> ugh, you're right: redtag doesn't sound like a great choice. I'm going to stew on this for a couple of days. We probably want to wait a couple more years before taking a cruise--maybe I should think of another vacation to put travel certificates towards? I'm going to do a bit of poking around and think through options.


*There's always the ability to piece together a trip yourself as well using dream miles. Some for flights and others for hotels, car rentals if need be, attraction tickets... I almost wish we had left our miles in the accounts and done some of these mini-trips while we save up for the bigger one <sigh>*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's always the ability to piece together a trip yourself as well using dream miles. Some for flights and others for hotels, car rentals if need be, attraction tickets... I almost wish we had left out miles in the accounts and done some of these mini-trips while we save up for the bigger one <sigh>*



good point. Mini trips can be so rejuvenating! But on the flip side...your vacation is the trip of a lifetime! It will be so worth your miles once you're on that beach. Maybe the StB miles will cover a weekend away somewhere?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> ugh, you're right: redtag doesn't sound like a great choice. I'm going to stew on this for a couple of days. We probably want to wait a couple more years before taking a cruise--maybe I should think of another vacation to put travel certificates towards? I'm going to do a bit of poking around and think through options.



We have enough Dream miles for flights right now if we decide to cruise in 2020.  Our preference is Cash miles right now.  As we spend those, I take that money I would have spent and put it in our trip fund.  It's the same as free money   That way I don't HAVE to use Dream miles for vacations.


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Even the TO show had some tickets that were more, but the seating was only a row or 2 different. So for her first one, she will be fine and wont know the difference.
> Have a blast.
> My wife said if she cant make it,,I have to go...Told her no way,,,not my thing/



I would have chosen the cheaper option too but for Montreal the only choice was section 103 for 5750 AM. As for who is going to go with DD, I think DH is already mentally prepared to go with her since he knows I’m not a big fan of crowds and loud music (he is).

Have you received the electronic tickets yet? I only received the receipt...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Morning everyone! Change of plans for Rexall!!!! There's a coupon in the app for spend 50 get 100 with a different bar code!!! Now the same 50 will let you snag 220 miles.  Let's see if I can share the bar code here! You will more than likely have a cashier who will say it's the same,  just ask them politely to please scan both, i'll report back after I've been shopping 

 
*


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *Morning everyone! Change of plans for Rexall!!!! There's a coupon in the app for spend 50 get 100 with a different bar code!!! Now the same 50 will let you snag 220 miles.  Let's see if I can share the bar code here! You will more than likely have a cashier who will say it's the same,  just ask them politely to please scan both, i'll report back after I've been shopping
> 
> View attachment 368625 *



Are you saying the email one day only coupon is different than the app one day coupon? I checked, and they have the same barcode?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Are you saying the email one day only coupon is different than the app one day coupon? I checked, and they have the same barcode?



*Nope, they're different,  the bar code for the email coupon ...*
**
*And the bar code from the app*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I am still half asleep sooo could someone who has the app confirm that the 2 coupons have different bar codes please? I would HATE to be sharing information that's not correct!!!!! *


----------



## kitntrip

Yeah, the email coupon and my app coupon are the same barcode, so that sucks for me!


----------



## juniorbugman

The app and the email coupon have different bar codes for me.  41700005059 email and 41700005077 for the app


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Yeah, the email coupon and my app coupon are the same barcode, so that sucks for me!



*Well,  go ahead and use the 2 bar codes I've put here! They're the same numbers that @juniorbugman just shared!!! Before I had access to the app someone shared the 2 codes like this and I used them and it worked. *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Hopefully I have remembered this correctly. I don’t know who it was but someone here has booked a trip using a lot of travel vouchers...for a wedding I think...and that you were told you could get more vouchers to bring in later to be reimbursed. Anyway, I just got off the phone with my Marlin travel rep and she said that you can not bring in additional vouchers. She said you can only use what you have at the time of booking. It’s a once and done thing. She then went into the whole thing about Dec 31st...all correct info.



I had used 1800.00 worth of vouchers for our daughter's destination wedding in May.  The travel agent handling all the arrangements for everyone, had given everyone a heads up about the changes coming ( in Sept )  I cashed in what ever I could and that amount was added as my deposit that I had paid.  She told me that if I had anymore miles by the end of the year, we could also cash in for more vouchers, but after Dec 30...she wouldn't be able to add anymore vouchers to offset the cost of our package.  I do have enough for more vouchers, but the other half and I decided to just save those for something else for another trip we might want to do.  
I was never told that I would be reimbursed at a later date though.  She is just adding them to the packages as part of our deposits before we have to make our final payment - if that makes sense


----------



## accm

I think I’m going to have to go to Rexall at lunch today. We’re almost out of shampoo for my son, so I’ll have to pick some up. Will have to see what else we need to get me to $50. It’d be great to get 220 miles for $50!


----------



## juniorbugman

Rexall stacked for me


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Morning everyone! Change of plans for Rexall!!!! There's a coupon in the app for spend 50 get 100 with a different bar code!!! Now the same 50 will let you snag 220 miles.  Let's see if I can share the bar code here! You will more than likely have a cashier who will say it's the same,  just ask them politely to please scan both, i'll report back after I've been shopping
> 
> View attachment 368625 *


Dang - I bet on the wrong horse by doing my shopping on Tuesday night LOL! Oh well at least it’s done.


----------



## osully

If anyone likes the Herbal Essences Bio Renew shampoo & conditioner - I found a $5 off 2 coupon in Independent Grocer (in the shampoo aisle) and was able to also redeem for $5 back with checkout51. Rexall has it on sale for $5.99 ea today so it made them $1 each!

-- edited to add that Checkout51 ran out of that offer -- sorry!


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Dang - I bet on the wrong horse by doing my shopping on Tuesday night LOL! Oh well at least it’s done.



Same here, I shopped on Monday just to get that darn STB coupon done and over with, lol. 
I could use my husband's card, but it's always a struggle to justify buying stuff at Rexall when I can get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Glynis4

Oh no! I did my Rexall shop this morning before coming on here - I saw the 100 miles for $50, but obviously wasn’t paying much attention ‘cause I “loaded” it thinking it was a load and go .  So I only got my 40 air miles from the shop the block coupon - and spent $70


----------



## ottawamom

I used the two codes at Rexall and they stacked with the StB coupon. I purchased some Rose and Robin stuff worth $40 so I got another 60AM (30AM for $20 spend, at my store anyway). Cashed in my $10GC from the other week so spent $52 got 282AM and a couple of Xmas gifts knocked off my list.


----------



## damo

Glynis4 said:


> Oh no! I did my Rexall shop this morning before coming on here - I saw the 100 miles for $50, but obviously wasn’t paying much attention ‘cause I “loaded” it thinking it was a load and go .  So I only got my 40 air miles from the shop the block coupon - and spent $70



And even worse than that....the coupon was only for 20 air miles and not 40.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup all 3 coupon codes worked for me as well,  snagged a total of 252 miles... might not even be enough,  darned bonus miles for the vitamins didn't show up. 

Urgh just got even better,  hubby texted me and said he told me the wrong vitamins so they all need to go back.  You know,  to the store I need to take the bus to get to!! Oh well,  that means i'll get double the miles since rexall doesn't claw them back when you do a refund. 

I'm on my phone so can't find those of you who made a mistake with the 2 coupons... sorry I didn't explain it better but you need to get BOTH  bar codes scanned,  even the one in the app,  neither are loaded to your card.  You can go back and ask for them to "make it right" or be bold like me and buy new today and return the other stuff later to get a refund.  You'll get extra miles that way, not our fault Rexall hasn't closed that loophole *


----------



## Glynis4

damo said:


> And even worse than that....the coupon was only for 20 air miles and not 40.


 
You’re right. I received 18 load & go miles for something...I don’t even know what lol. First time shopping at Rexall and obviously I need more practice! And then 3 base miles. Total of 41.


----------



## juniorbugman

I was getting points for my Mom's card and only had the number written down but I still had the girl scan the code off my phone so she could get the bonus 100 from the app, used the printed copy for that 100 and use the shop the block coupon for the 20.   She didn't think that they would work and I said let's do it anyway.  I have learned from you guys to just have them do it.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall and got 223 am from all three coupons!  Thanks @Donald - my hero - good eye on the two different bar codes!


----------



## flower_petals

I didn't know they don't claw back on refunds/returns.   Good to know.


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well,  go ahead and use the 2 bar codes I've put here! They're the same numbers that @juniorbugman just shared!!! Before I had access to the app someone shared the 2 codes like this and I used them and it worked. *


Yep I have 2 different barcodes too. Going shortly to get my medical supplies. Comes to over $100, but I can submit the receipt to our insurance.


----------



## Donald - my hero

BLAZEY said:


> Yep I have 2 different barcodes too. Going shortly to get my medical supplies. Comes to over $100, but I can submit the receipt to our insurance.


*Separate it into 2 transactions to double your miles!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Separate it into 2 transactions to double your miles!!!!!!!!*


I got 226 airmiles for spending $133.17. I would love to split into 2 transactions but it's only one item that costs that much. They are really good with scanning the coupans and giving me a written receipt that the insurance company likes, splitting into 2 would be pushing it I think.


----------



## BLAZEY

juniorbugman said:


> I was getting points for my Mom's card and only had the number written down but I still had the girl scan the code off my phone so she could get the bonus 100 from the app, used the printed copy for that 100 and use the shop the block coupon for the 20.   She didn't think that they would work and I said let's do it anyway.  I have learned from you guys to just have them do it.


 Yep, I always say lets just try. If it doesn't work it won't but let's try?


----------



## bababear_50

So I just printed both of the codes Jacqueline posted and I stacked
The StB spend 40 get 20 airmiles
The App spend 50 get 100 airmiles
The email coupon spend 50 get 100 airmiles
The spend 20 or more on Rose and Robin products get 30 airmiles

Everything stacked
Total spend
52.97
total airmiles
252
Thanks for the codes Jacqueline

My cashiers were a bit leary of trying everything BUT I just said to them " ladies--lets just try scanning them..............................Oh my it worked..................................I find handing them papers to scan is easier for me than trying to find stuff on my phone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now Sobeys
Grief,,,do not shop at lunchtime when everybody is buying their hot lunch and Lottery tickets...........................
Sorry mam but we are out of Gift Cards.............................................
As I was paying for my 105.00 shop to get the 100 bonus airmiles the cashier from the service desk rushes over to tell me they found some (I had waited in her line for 15 minutes ealier) ................Gift Cards.......*Fresh Co*
<<<<< this is my expression----No I am looking for Sobeys Gift Cards................
By this point there are 5 customers waiting on Gift Cards......................................,,,a few Airmiles Patrons chatting....so now we are holding up all 
cash lines.....................
Oh my they found some Gift Cards................................
I bought a few and raced out of there  PDQ---because Rexall was calling to me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## DucksDad

Stocking Stuffers and vitamins split up into two $50 orders at Rexall for 482 AMs followed up by 5 Sobey's $150 gift cards for another 750 AMs.  Capped that off with a $110 Sobeys run using a gift card and Shop the Block coupon for another 123 AM.

For a grand total of 1355 AMs today.  Nice little Thursday.  (Debating hitting Foodland tonight and knocking out another 5 $150 GCs and have all of our groceries covered well into January).

Could be a 2000+ AMs day.


----------



## accm

The coupons didn’t stack here, so I got 152 miles for $53 worth of stuff. I wonder if it’s a Manitoba thing? Or maybe the order which the coupons were scanned? Husband did the load n go, then the StB, then the email one, and lastly the $5 off coupon.

They also didn’t have my son’s eczema wash, so we got two bottles of his vitamin D instead with bogo 50% and 30 miles for $30


----------



## bababear_50

accm said:


> The coupons didn’t stack here, so I got 152 miles for $53 worth of stuff. I wonder if it’s a Manitoba thing? Or maybe the order which the coupons were scanned? Husband did the load n go, then the StB, then the email one, and lastly the $5 off coupon.
> 
> They also didn’t have my son’s eczema wash, so we got two bottles of his vitamin D instead with bogo 50% and 30 miles for $30



O/T (Off Topic).
Hi Hon
Mel here
I have a couple of questions and please if you don't want to answer just ignore me,,I don't mean to be intrusive.
I have two types of Eczema (Atopic and Dyshidrotic ).,,and Psoriasis and was wondering what type of wash your son uses and I wanted to mention that I read an article that Vitamin D could help Eczema,and was wondering if it helps him? I just started the Vitamin D myself three days ago.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Not sure if this has been posted or not, if so, forgive me...Foodland also has the 150 AM for $150 gift card (can be used at Sobeys) and they also have Kobo and Bass Pro Shop gift cards with AM bonuses...spend $50 get 70 AM...it says it is valid on $25 gift cards as well as the $50 gift cards...I just stocked up on Kobo gift cards (yeah).  Just earned 500 AM!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

A few things I noticed at Sobeys
not advertised
Kraft Peanut butter
on sale for $3.77 each Buy 2 get 15 airmiles
Ziploc freezer bags Buy 2/$6.00 get 10 airmiles--ooops I see this was listed in the flyer.
Extra Lean Ground Beef--had 1.00 coupons attached and on sale too.
I had planned on getting the *Greenfield Bacon* but it looked like more fat than meat,,so no buy for me.

Metro Gift Card deals
Dec 6-Dec 12
Hudson Bay
Moxie's
Ebay
H&M
Roots
Cabelas
Buy $50.00 get 50 airmiles.

Metro
**Dec 6th-Dec9th
Spend $10.00 airmiles cash(95 cash airmiles) and get 50 bonus airmiles.
Limit one bonus airmile offer per day per collector.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

RB (Reebee) Days of Christmas Contest --Today is a 500.00 Giant Tiger Card,,,I'm entering each day,,
Hugs
Mel
https://www.reebee.com/days-of-christmas?deviceID=<DEVICEID>&userName=<USERNAME>&userEmail=<USEREMAIL>&postalCode=<POSTALCODE>&languageID=<LANGUAGEID>&lang=en


----------



## accm

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (Off Topic).
> Hi Hon
> Mel here
> I have a couple of questions and please if you don't want to answer just ignore me,,I don't mean to be intrusive.
> I have two types of Eczema (Atopic and Dyshidrotic ).,,and Psoriasis and was wondering what type of wash your son uses and I wanted to mention that I read an article that Vitamin D could help Eczema,and was wondering if it helps him? I just started the Vitamin D myself three days ago.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


 Hey Mel, we use the Aveeno baby eczema wash on him (he’s only 14 months), but what I found made the biggest difference was using the aveeno baby eczema balm. We’ve tried a bunch of different creams, and none were as good. I’m not sure if they make an adult version, but I highly recommend it! I’m not sure about the vitamin D, since we’ve been giving it to him since he was born. I really hope it helps you though!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*These are SUPER expensive but Dang, so cute too  At The Source if anyone is interested in dropping the cash on then,  they're in the online portal*
**


----------



## bababear_50

accm said:


> Hey Mel, we use the Aveeno baby eczema wash on him (he’s only 14 months), but what I found made the biggest difference was using the aveeno baby eczema balm. We’ve tried a bunch of different creams, and none were as good. I’m not sure if they make an adult version, but I highly recommend it! I’m not sure about the vitamin D, since we’ve been giving it to him since he was born. I really hope it helps you though!



Hi Hon
Thank-you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> A few things I noticed at Sobeys
> not advertised
> Kraft Peanut butter
> on sale for $3.77 each Buy 2 get 15 airmiles
> Ziploc freezer bags Buy 2/$6.00 get 10 airmiles--ooops I see this was listed in the flyer.
> Extra Lean Ground Beef--had 1.00 coupons attached and on sale too.
> I had planned on getting the *Greenfield Bacon* but it looked like more fat than meat,,so no buy for me.



I debated over getting the bacon as well but I had a hard time getting past the $8 price tag compared to $5 when other bacon goes on sale.  I hit my $100 easily so I passed it by.

If anyone's interested there's also Buy 2 cocoa powders get 5 air miles, on sale for $4.99.  Not many air miles but my husband need more cocoa powder to make some black forest cakes this weekend.



bababear_50 said:


> RB (Reebee) Days of Christmas Contest --Today is a 500.00 Giant Tiger Card,,,I'm entering each day,,
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://www.reebee.com/days-of-christmas?deviceID=<DEVICEID>&userName=<USERNAME>&userEmail=<USEREMAIL>&postalCode=<POSTALCODE>&languageID=<LANGUAGEID>&lang=en



Same here!  lol


----------



## star72232

Just a quick general AM question - can we use the app to scan our card for using AM cash rewards?  I know in the past you needed the physical card, but I don't know if it's changed.  It's a PITA to need to actual card, because the cards don't fit in my wallet and I need to remember to pull them out when I want to use cash miles.


----------



## pigletto

Does the Sobey’s offer work on the Gift Cards where you load the value yourself ? Or do I have to make sure I buy the cards with the value printed on them ?


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> Just a quick general AM question - can we use the app to scan our card for using AM cash rewards?  I know in the past you needed the physical card, but I don't know if it's changed.  It's a PITA to need to actual card, because the cards don't fit in my wallet and I need to remember to pull them out when I want to use cash miles.



*Not a terribly good answer... but this is directly from the app
 *


----------



## kitntrip

pigletto said:


> Does the Sobey’s offer work on the Gift Cards where you load the value yourself ? Or do I have to make sure I buy the cards with the value printed on them ?



I bought a loadable gc yesterday for $150 and I received the 150 AM.


----------



## pigletto

kitntrip said:


> I bought a loadable gc yesterday for $150 and I received the 150 AM.


Thank you !


----------



## kuhltiffany

Does anyone know if I can get 3 x $50 GC or is it has to be a full value of $150?


----------



## Disney Addicted

kuhltiffany said:


> Does anyone know if I can get 3 x $50 GC or is it has to be a full value of $150?



I have a copy of the Sobey's flyer in front of me.  It specifically says "Get 150 air miles bonus miles with a MINIMUM $150 gift card purchase must be made in a single transacation before taxes".

I took that to mean one $150 gift (or more).  I wouldn't chance dividing it into three $50 gift cards.  I don't believe it would work.

Yesterday I purchased five $150 gift cards at Foodland under my husband's AM card.  I asked the Cashier to make each one a separate transacation for 5 transactions.

Then I did the same at Sobey's under my AM card.  With my $109 grocery purchase, I also added $300 in Shell gift cards to my groceries and paid for them all with the Foodland gift cards.


----------



## bgula

Sorry another ticket question.  I've verified with Disney that I can upgrade a CDN discount ticket to a regular Disney ticket during the holidays, but now I'm unsure if they will price bridge to the online price of a CDN discount ticket bought thru Disney.  I'm sure AM didn't pay face value for those tickets, so I'm just trying to come up with a $ figure for upgrading to a regular Disney ticket.  Anyone know?

BTW - I asked the personal shopper how much for a 7-day adult ticket over the holidays at Disney and they came back with 7150 AM.  This works out to ~$752CDN,  If I was to purchase the same ticket at Disney, it would be ~$664 CDN.  Quite the difference in price!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ooh been a long few days before checking in.  Ugh I have been sick (and so has my whole house) so I missed out on using my $100/100 coupon.  A few AM here and there from Shell, a handful of AM from groceries, this really hasn't been a massive earning period for me. None of the shopping promos for Christmas are of any use either. Ah well... I am in no hurry to use/earn AM so I just will wait for the next promo.


----------



## MJC81

Disney Addicted said:


> I have a copy of the Sobey's flyer in front of me.  It specifically says "Get 150 air miles bonus miles with a MINIMUM $150 gift card purchase must be made in a single transacation before taxes".
> 
> I took that to mean one $150 gift (or more).  I wouldn't chance dividing it into three $50 gift cards.  I don't believe it would work.
> 
> Yesterday I purchased five $150 gift cards at Foodland under my husband's AM card.  I asked the Cashier to make each one a separate transacation for 5 transactions.
> 
> Then I did the same at Sobey's under my AM card.  With my $109 grocery purchase, I also added $300 in Shell gift cards to my groceries and paid for them all with the Foodland gift cards.


So you were able to use Gift cards to purchase more gift cards SHell? On the Sobey website  states "Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law"  ??


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hahahaha....I just got an airmiles email saying "Krista we miss you!"....seriously, the 100 times I refresh my account per day looking for STB miles to post is not enough?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm having sooo much fun in the city today and tons of airmiles luck! First up boring treatment at the hospital and then off to the races! Hit up a Metro to buy a giftcard for the Bay and they only had load able ones but the cashier assured me it would work and showed me her receipt from earlier.  Then up the escalator to the Urban Fresh that I said to avoid to buy that giftcard and it was super easy,  other than waiting in a huge line of people doing the same thing,  poor kid had to keep trying to explain to ESL people that the coupon doesn't work,  when it was my turn I told her I knew already it was a mistake and she said "the coupon is a lie" and at the same time we both said "the cake is a lie"  have any gamers in your house and that will make sense ! Off I went to the Holiday Fair in Nathan Philip Square to find my prizes,  passed a booth from the bay and got a giftcard for $20 off a $100 purchase,  passed the milk booth and got my calendar,  and then,  in the distance I spied the Airmiles booth and skipped over.  Got 2 pairs of socks cause I'm ONYX and they took my picture They then sent me to the BMO booth to learn about the new card they have.  I'll check it out later and report but it sounds like they've upped the earning rate for the free card to 3 miles per 20?? Was confusing  finally got to the bay and it was stupid busy in the one section due to the one day sale,  if anyone wants the Mickey clothing it's all 30% off today only. 
Here's me being dorky  *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm having sooo much fun in the city today and tons of airmiles luck! First up boring treatment at the hospital and then off to the races! Hit up a Metro to buy a giftcard for the Bay and they only had load able ones but the cashier assured me it would work and showed me her receipt from earlier.  Then up the escalator to the Urban Fresh that I said to avoid to buy that giftcard and it was super easy,  other than waiting in a huge line of people doing the same thing,  poor kid had to keep trying to explain to ESL people that the coupon doesn't work,  when it was my turn I told her I knew already it was a mistake and she said "the coupon is a lie" and at the same time we both said "the cake is a lie"  have any gamers in your house and that will make sense ! Off I went to the Holiday Fair in Nathan Philip Square to find my prizes,  passed a booth from the bay and got a giftcard for $20 off a $100 purchase,  passed the milk booth and got my calendar,  and then,  in the distance I spied the Airmiles booth and skipped over.  Got 2 pairs of socks cause I'm ONYX and they took my picture They then sent me to the BMO booth to learn about the new card they have.  I'll check it out later and report but it sounds like they've upped the earning rate for the free card to 3 miles per 20?? Was confusing  finally got to the bay and it was stupid busy in the one section due to the one day sale,  if anyone wants the Mickey clothing it's all 30% off today only.
> Here's me being dorky View attachment 368841 *



Looking GOOD Hon!
Have Fun!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm having sooo much fun in the city today and tons of airmiles luck! First up boring treatment at the hospital and then off to the races! Hit up a Metro to buy a giftcard for the Bay and they only had load able ones but the cashier assured me it would work and showed me her receipt from earlier.  Then up the escalator to the Urban Fresh that I said to avoid to buy that giftcard and it was super easy,  other than waiting in a huge line of people doing the same thing,  poor kid had to keep trying to explain to ESL people that the coupon doesn't work,  when it was my turn I told her I knew already it was a mistake and she said "the coupon is a lie" and at the same time we both said "the cake is a lie"  have any gamers in your house and that will make sense ! Off I went to the Holiday Fair in Nathan Philip Square to find my prizes,  passed a booth from the bay and got a giftcard for $20 off a $100 purchase,  passed the milk booth and got my calendar,  and then,  in the distance I spied the Airmiles booth and skipped over.  Got 2 pairs of socks cause I'm ONYX and they took my picture They then sent me to the BMO booth to learn about the new card they have.  I'll check it out later and report but it sounds like they've upped the earning rate for the free card to 3 miles per 20?? Was confusing  finally got to the bay and it was stupid busy in the one section due to the one day sale,  if anyone wants the Mickey clothing it's all 30% off today only.
> Here's me being dorky View attachment 368841 *


Cute! I’m off on a winter bus trek to the Ottawa Sobeys Urban Fresh.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Off I went to the Holiday Fair in Nathan Philip Square to find my prizes, passed a booth from the bay and got a giftcard for $20 off a $100 purchase, passed the milk booth and got my calendar, and then, in the distance I spied the Airmiles booth and skipped over. Got 2 pairs of socks cause I'm ONYX and they took my picture


Oh I was there today as well.  Oh darn I never went back to the Bay section to get the coupon but when I stopped at the AirMiles booth I must have been the lucky one because I got a $100 gift card from the Bay.  They make it a big deal with photos and a video of you getting your gift card.  When I chatted with another AirMiles person giving out socks later he said I must have been the last one because they only give out so many per day.  Then I played a toss the ball game (which you pay for) and won a giant stuffed snowman.  He is the cutest.  Oh and I got 2 pairs of socks as well.  I am sure that they would have given us more if we wanted them.  
Here is my sister and I after my big win.  Wasn't it just a lovely day today?  Not too cold but sunny and bright.   When we went to the Bay they were having a big sale on Lindt chocolate advent calendars - 75% off the fancy ones so they cost us only $5.  That was our good deal of the day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Oh I was there today as well.  Oh darn I never went back to the Bay section to get the coupon but when I stopped at the AirMiles booth I must have been the lucky one because I got a $100 gift card from the Bay.  They make it a big deal with photos and a video of you getting your gift card.  When I chatted with another AirMiles person giving out socks later he said I must have been the last one because they only give out so many per day.  Then I played a toss the ball game (which you pay for) and won a giant stuffed snowman.  He is the cutest.  Oh and I got 2 pairs of socks as well.  I am sure that they would have given us more if we wanted them.
> Here is my sister and I after my big win.  Wasn't it just a lovely day today?  Not too cold but sunny and bright.   When we went to the Bay they were having a big sale on Lindt chocolate advent calendars - 75% off the fancy ones so they cost us only $5.  That was our good deal of the day.


*Aren't you the lucky one!!! I'm glad one of us got it! I bought 2 of the calendars btw *


----------



## osully

Woohoo got my Sobeys Urban Fresh gift cards. 

Dang, Sobeys Urban Fresh is NICE!


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *These are SUPER expensive but Dang, so cute too  At The Source if anyone is interested in dropping the cash on then,  they're in the online portal*
> *View attachment 368746*


They are SO cute but yowza. That being said they are on sale for 25% off right now which is a good deal if you wanted them at $399!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sounds like you two had a good time in Toronto today!



MJC81 said:


> So you were able to use Gift cards to purchase more gift cards SHell? On the Sobey website  states "Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law"  ??



Yes, I know it says that but I have been able to every time.  So far. Knock-on-wood!

I just came back from Foodland where I purchased $86.72 (pre-tax) in groceries and used the STB coupon.  PLUS on that same transaction the Cashier (at the Customer Service Desk) rang in TEN $25 Shell gift cards.  My total came to $337.37 (groceries, taxes, Shell gift cards) and I paid it all by the Foodland/Sobeys gift cards I purchased yesterday.  I NEVER ask if this is allowed.  I just place the gift cards in with the groceries and when the Cashiers tell me the total I hand them the F/S gift cards one at a time to pay.

I really wanted $450 in Shell gift cards ($100 and $50 ones) but they only had the $25 Shell gift cards.  I'm not sure what is going on there.  The Sobey's I went to yesterday only had the $25 Shell gift cards as well.  So strange.  They have always had a choice of $100, $50 and $25.  Even the Manager at Foodland tonight was surprised.  There was none on the rack.  She had to go to the Manager's office and scrounge up the $25 ones.

Next week I'll try another Sobey's for TWO $100 Shell gift cards.  Then I'll have converted $750 of grocery gift cards into $750 Shell gift cards.

EDITED TO ADD:  my husband is not thrilled with all the $25 Shell cards.  While my tank normally puts $25-$28 in, he tends to put in closer to $30.  So he will have to carry 2 or 3 cards from now on.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Aren't you the lucky one!!! I'm glad one of us got it! I bought 2 of the calendars btw


Thanks.  It was a good day.  Hope I saved some good luck for Lotto Max.  Oh and we bought 3 of those calendars.   Will save them for later as we already have the other Lindt advent calendars and chocolate is good anytime.
Oh and did also go to Sobey's fresh and got the gift card.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Sounds like you two had a good time in Toronto today!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it says that but I have been able to every time.  So far. Knock-on-wood!
> 
> I just came back from Foodland where I purchased $86.72 (pre-tax) in groceries and used the STB coupon.  PLUS on that same transaction the Cashier (at the Customer Service Desk) rang in TEN $25 Shell gift cards.  My total came to $337.37 (groceries, taxes, Shell gift cards) and I paid it all by the Foodland/Sobeys gift cards I purchased yesterday.  I NEVER ask if this is allowed.  I just place the gift cards in with the groceries and when the Cashiers tell me the total I hand them the F/S gift cards one at a time to pay.
> 
> I really wanted $450 in Shell gift cards ($100 and $50 ones) but they only had the $25 Shell gift cards.  I'm not sure what is going on there.  The Sobey's I went to yesterday only had the $25 Shell gift cards as well.  So strange.  They have always had a choice of $100, $50 and $25.  Even the Manager at Foodland tonight was surprised.  There was none on the rack.  She had to go to the Manager's office and scrounge up the $25 ones.
> 
> Next week I'll try another Sobey's for TWO $100 Shell gift cards.  Then I'll have converted $750 of grocery gift cards into $750 Shell gift cards.



Shhhhhh.....................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> I would have chosen the cheaper option too but for Montreal the only choice was section 103 for 5750 AM. As for who is going to go with DD, I think DH is already mentally prepared to go with her since he knows I’m not a big fan of crowds and loud music (he is).
> 
> Have you received the electronic tickets yet? I only received the receipt...


No not yet..but not worried


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Shhhhhh.....................
> Hugs
> Mel



lol - zipped from now on


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> lol - zipped from now on


LOL,lol,,,Taking a trip to Foodland tomorrow--wish me luck.I was at Sobeys Yesterday.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

got a safeway shop this afternoon to count towards shop the block. my local safeway is always a bit frustrating. the biggest pain: the produce section is never very fresh, and for safeway prices i really hate not getting everything in one place. it means i’m spending extra time and extra money. but today feels like the shop that’s finally pushed me too far. nothing huge happened, but on top of the usual disappointments they were so severely understaffed and (maybe consequently) outright rude. 

i won’t be doing much more grocery shopping this year (vacation and then lots of time with my parents/in laws for the holidays), but i think the start of 2019 is when i’ll switch over to pc points at no frills. i’ll still do blue friday’s and big event coupons, but right now it feels like i’m paying to earn miles! here’s hoping the savings are a bit more obvious in the world of pc points...

oh and also: the air miles event you Ontarians are enjoying today looks neat, and it sounds like great deals!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> got a safeway shop this afternoon to count towards shop the block. my local safeway is always a bit frustrating. the biggest pain: the produce section is never very fresh, and for safeway prices i really hate not getting everything in one place. it means i’m spending extra time and extra money. but today feels like the shop that’s finally pushed me too far. nothing huge happened, but on top of the usual disappointments they were so severely understaffed and (maybe consequently) outright rude.
> 
> i won’t be doing much more grocery shopping this year (vacation and then lots of time with my parents/in laws for the holidays), but i think the start of 2019 is when i’ll switch over to pc points at no frills. i’ll still do blue friday’s and big event coupons, but right now it feels like i’m paying to earn miles! here’s hoping the savings are a bit more obvious in the world of pc points...
> 
> oh and also: the air miles event you Ontarians are enjoying today looks neat, and it sounds like great deals!



Hi Hon
I am sorry your shop was so crappy today--Hugs to you.I feel retail staff are so overworked and underpaid that the Holiday season is stressing them out so much more.
I tried a new store for me a few days ago--one of my sons went with me,,,,,,,,,,,yikes,,very disorganized place,,or maybe just not what I am used to. 
It was a local Fresh Co,,it was nice to be able to use the Sobeys Gift Cards there but not the place I want to do my main shopping at. 
Starting in January my sons are back on the *them paying* for groceries so I can also see us doing a fair amount of shopping at *No Frills*.
Sometimes I supplement their shopping with Rexall,Metro,Sobeys and Foodland and sometimes Giant Tiger ---if the deal or price is right.
I do super stock up on things like ,toilet paper,bleach,kleenex,and laundry soap.
I must admit "Ontario Blue Fridays" are good.
Everything I read is saying food prices are going up in 2019 ,,,,so I say where ever you can get the best bang for your buck is the place to shop.
Hugs to you because you are making the best decisions for your family
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am sorry your shop was so crappy today--Hugs to you.I feel retail staff are so overworked and underpaid that the Holiday season is stressing them out so much more.
> I tried a new store for me a few days ago--one of my sons went with me,,,,,,,,,,,yikes,,very disorganized place,,or maybe just not what I am used to.
> It was a local Fresh Co,,it was nice to be able to use the Sobeys Gift Cards there but not the place I want to do my main shopping at.
> Starting in January my sons are back on the *them paying* for groceries so I can also see us doing a fair amount of shopping at *No Frills*.
> Sometimes I supplement their shopping with Rexall,Metro,Sobeys and Foodland and sometimes Giant Tiger ---if the deal or price is right.
> I do super stock up on things like ,toilet paper,bleach,kleenex,and laundry soap.
> I must admit "Ontario Blue Fridays" are good.
> Everything I read is saying food prices are going up in 2019 ,,,,so I say where ever you can get the best bang for your buck is the place to shop.
> Hugs to you because you are making the best decisions for your family
> Hugs
> Mel



good point, Mel! I’ve worked retail over the holidays and it really can be awful.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

osully said:


> Woohoo got my Sobeys Urban Fresh gift cards.
> 
> Dang, Sobeys Urban Fresh is NICE!



So did the coupon work now or did you just get the 75AMs mentioned in the flyer plus a likely call to AM later like the rest of us?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

MJC81 said:


> So you were able to use Gift cards to purchase more gift cards SHell? On the Sobey website  states "Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law"  ??



I bought Kobo gift cards with my Foodland gift card....bought the $150 gift card and earned 150 AM, turned around and purchased 3 $50 Kobo gift cards and used my $150 gift card to pay and earned another 210 AM...so my $150 purchase earned 360 AM.


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles changed the "coupon" late yesterday to no longer have a UPC code on it. No UPC ,nothing to scan, no need to use the coupon. Now all you have to do is go to Urban Fresh, purchase $75GC and it will count as a StB partner offer.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

star72232 said:


> Just a quick general AM question - can we use the app to scan our card for using AM cash rewards?  I know in the past you needed the physical card, but I don't know if it's changed.  It's a PITA to need to actual card, because the cards don't fit in my wallet and I need to remember to pull them out when I want to use cash miles.



My personal experience from last week—I went to an IGA (without the physical card as it had not yet arrived) to redeem 95 airmiles for the last day of the IGA STB offer. I had to wait for Foodland miles to post. They posted at 5:00 pm and I flew out the door to IGA as this was an easy offer to fill. I went to the cash with my small purchase and the cashier punched in my card number from the app and it would not work. They could not scan the app and inputting the numbers was not working. I was ready to cry!! The cashier made some remark about their cash registers being  old. This gave me the idea to run to a newer IGA not too far away to make another small purchase.  They have the hand held scanners and voila—it worked perfectly!!

I believe that they need to scan the app and in order to be able to scan the app, the store needs hand held scanners to do it. YMMV good luck!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Quick question....just want to confirm that if there is a bonus AM tied to redeeming your points, that they are added after...did the redeem 95 AM to get $10 off your purchase and earn 50AM...only AM that show on my receipt are the 25 for the popcorn I bought and the 3 for my bananas...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Quick question....just want to confirm that if there is a bonus AM tied to redeeming your points, that they are added after...did the redeem 95 AM to get $10 off your purchase and earn 50AM...only AM that show on my receipt are the 25 for the popcorn I bought and the 3 for my bananas...


*
That's correct,  the miles will eventually post to your account.  Metro usually has the notation Metro Head Office, similar to when there is a threshold spend.  Rexall seems to either just post as bonus miles or spelled out exactly like you'd think it would be  ... used X cash miles earn  X miles. *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's correct,  the miles will eventually post to your account.  Metro usually has the notation Metro Head Office, similar to when there is a threshold spend.  Rexall seems to either just post as bonus miles or spelled out exactly like you'd think it would be  ... used X cash miles earn  X miles. *



Thanks Jacqueline....I actually started a book for Shop the Block and am writing down my AM and crossing them off as they post...I wish that the AM site would say, you have completed X Shop the Block promotions, only X more to earn X AM....


----------



## mernin

kuhltiffany said:


> Does anyone know if I can get 3 x $50 GC or is it has to be a full value of $150?


i got 3*$50 cards on Dec 6 and the promo worked for me.


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> So did the coupon work now or did you just get the 75AMs mentioned in the flyer plus a likely call to AM later like the rest of us?



Oh - it was brought up on the other thread that all you need to do is buy the $75 GC. It won't say shop the block or need the coupon. Just save your receipts. 

I like this better in a way. I believe it means we get the 75AM in the flyer, and also the 75AM on the STB website.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> Oh - it was brought up on the other thread that all you need to do is buy the $75 GC. It won't say shop the block or need the coupon. Just save your receipts.
> 
> I like this better in a way. I believe it means we get the 75AM in the flyer, and also the 75AM on the STB website.


I think it’s the other way round. Without the coupon, we get the flyer bonus as STB bonus. No double dipping this time!


----------



## marchingstar

not air miles related, but this time next week we’ll be boarding our flight for our first family trip to disney!


----------



## bababear_50

Headed to Sobeys
one of my cards did not activate,,
hate doing this on a Sat but it's 150.00 and it's already charged to my account.
wish me luck.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Headed to Sobeys
> one of my cards did not activate,,
> hate doing this on a Sat but it's 150.00 and it's already charged to my account.
> wish me luck.
> Hugs
> Mel



Pixie dust!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Pixie dust!



Oh Boy
Whew I am back.
Ok nice Manager,,reviewed my multiple receipts and was sure I was trying to use an old card,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Then she discovered the cashier had activated one of the other cards twice ---after looking at my bank statement,,,,,
They were going to try and activate the card to which I said NO.......................
They got a fresh new one and activated it for 150.00.
So all is well.
Hugs
Mel
P.S. thanks for the Pixie Dust it helped!!


----------



## bababear_50

I feel like I am running my own little Mini Mega Miles Around The Block....
Foodland 750
Sobeys 750
Urban Fresh Sobeys 150
Sobey spend 100 get 100
Foodland spend 100 get 60
Rexall spend 50 get 260
Lottery Gift Cards--bought two--80 airmiles
total ____________________ around 2150 airmiles

Then I've been doing the *Mort*& *Disney Addicted * Switcharoo!
So Gas ,,,,Food Budget and Airmiles are replenished.(750.00 converted=30 gas fill ups)
I need coffee 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> So did the coupon work now or did you just get the 75AMs mentioned in the flyer plus a likely call to AM later like the rest of us?





osully said:


> Oh - it was brought up on the other thread that all you need to do is buy the $75 GC. It won't say shop the block or need the coupon. Just save your receipts.
> 
> I like this better in a way. I believe it means we get the 75AM in the flyer, and also the 75AM on the STB website.





AngelDisney said:


> I think it’s the other way round. Without the coupon, we get the flyer bonus as STB bonus. No double dipping this time!



*Unfortunately @AngelDisney is correct, I'm pretty sure Sobey's would like to put Airmiles in front of a firing squad for this epic fail on their part. There was never meant to be a bar code on the back of the coupon, it was meant to be a "reminder" to use the flyer offer. I bet they were out a LOT of "airmiles" last year when they ended up needing to honour the terms of the coupon -- not sure exactly how much they pay Airmiles for the "privilege" of being a sponsor but to be forced to pay for a promo they weren't planning on probably irked a few people!*

*So we will only get the 75 AM per gift card purchased and the allowable number to buy is what the flyer quotes.*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just a heads up - the flyer has the 6x710ml  pack Coke products on for $2.99 (Pepsi too but only Coke applies here)

At Sobeys Terry Fox if you buy 4 then you also get 50AM.  This works out to a very good deal.  I used this combined with the spend 100 get 100AM STB and then paid the whole thing on a gc I bought for the 150AM offer


----------



## mkmommy

Ended up in Toronto today, so I finished up my STB items, Was near city hall so wandered over to the AirMiiles booth to get the free socks and got the $100 HBC card too. 

Made my day, I never win anything.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

After recording miles earned today at groceries and gas, I took a look at all my outstanding miles-owing receipts and boy oh boy, I have a lot of them on the go right now. Some of them have multiple offers attached to them as well, so while one part posts, I have to keep it for another 4-6 weeks! ugh.  PLUS, the never-posting BMO 3/$10 = 500 miles offer and others from that time period.  Hopefully I can get them all posted and caught up on December 31st (90 days from promo).  It's getting ridiculous...


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just a heads up - the flyer has the 6x710ml  pack Coke products on for $2.99 (Pepsi too but only Coke applies here)
> 
> At Sobeys Terry Fox if you buy 4 then you also get 50AM.  This works out to a very good deal.  I used this combined with the spend 100 get 100AM STB and then paid the whole thing on a gc I bought for the 150AM offer



Hi Hon
Thanks for the heads up
I just checked out my Sobeys and they had,Coke,Diet Coke,Coke Zero and Canada Dry 710ml x6 packs for $2.99 each buy 4 get 50 airmiles.
I picked up 8 packs and have hidden them from the sons because if I don't they will drink them before Christmas time. 
Thanks again
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Does anyone know how long the airmiles booth will be in Toronto at the Marketplace near City Hall ?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

This is all I could find
Re: Airmiles Booth
https://fairinthesquare.ca/


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> This is all I could find
> Re: Airmiles Booth
> https://fairinthesquare.ca/


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 368996



Thanks Jacqueline
I am trying to get my daughter in law to go and get me a pair of socks tomorrow.lol a gift card would be nice tooooo!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Jacqueline
> I am trying to get my daughter in law to go and get me a pair of socks tomorrow.lol a gift card would be nice tooooo!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Now you all make me want to go there tomorrow! It should be sunny and warm tomorrow.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't suppose any Electricians/Electrical companies give out air miles eh?    Probably not.  We have a large electrical bill our way next week or so.  In the meantime, *we cannot use our oven or stovetop*!  

Yesterday we discovered each time we turn on the oven the fuse box goes a little haywire...  As in a brief buzzing/sizzling noise accompanied by a sparkling/flashing light show.  

So now we are waiting for an Electrician and most likely need to convert to a breaker system sooner than we expected.

At least we have an electric rotassiarie, crockpot and BBQ.  Tonight hubby's cooking tonight's dinner on the BBQ while putting a chicken on the rotassiarie for a cold chicken meal of some kind tomorrow.  I need to figure out a crockpot recipe for Tuesday.  I think we're eating dinner at my Dad's on Wednesday.  Too bad I can't use the stove top.  It's suppose to be on a separate circuit than the oven, but unless we test it out (which I really don't want to do) we have no way of knowing with an Electrician over to check it out.

This is where maybe hubby should have become an Electrician instead of a Electronic Technician.  LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't suppose any Electricians/Electrical companies give out air miles eh?    Probably not.  We have a large electrical bill our way next week or so.  In the meantime, *we cannot use our oven or stovetop*!
> 
> Yesterday we discovered each time we turn on the oven the fuse box goes a little haywire...  As in a brief buzzing/sizzling noise accompanied by a sparkling/flashing light show.
> 
> So now we are waiting for an Electrician and most likely need to convert to a breaker system sooner than we expected.
> 
> At least we have an electric rotassiarie, crockpot and BBQ.  Tonight hubby's cooking tonight's dinner on the BBQ while putting a chicken on the rotassiarie for a cold chicken meal of some kind tomorrow.  I need to figure out a crockpot recipe for Tuesday.  I think we're eating dinner at my Dad's on Wednesday.  Too bad I can't use the stove top.  It's suppose to be on a separate circuit than the oven, but unless we test it out (which I really don't want to do) we have no way of knowing with an Electrician over to check it out.
> 
> This is where maybe hubby should have become an Electrician instead of a Electronic Technician.  LOL



Ah Hon so sorry to hear of your electrical problems. I changed over my fuse electrical panel in my old condo to breakers a few years ago due to the same problem and I can tell you I slept much better at night after doing this.(The arching and sparking scared me to death).
 I don't know of anyone that gives airmiles but what I did when I did my recent reno was pay the company via my WestJet Mastercard which boosted my WestJet dollars nicely.
Just wondering if you paid the Electrician via a BMO mastercard would you get Airmiles?
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Well not really because I'll probably figure out a way to get airmiles....
I absolutely hate family secret santa......I feel like my ideas are epic failures..........
I am asking your opinion,,,
L.C.B.O. gift card
OR
5 car wash Gift Card taped to a giant sponge.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Now you all make me want to go there tomorrow! It should be sunny and warm tomorrow.



lol
Well it's sunny but I wouldn't say it's warm.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just going to check my airmiles account and look here




Offer validNov 23,2018 - Dec 15,2018




Get 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you spend $25 on Car Wash Products at Shell.*



Find a Shell Car Wash near you.
Oh no It's only  at participating Shell locations in BC, AB, and SK only...Darn!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shell Car Wash
well this PDF says YES to Ontario?

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/inside-our-stations/shell-canada-car-wash.html

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Well not really because I'll probably figure out a way to get airmiles....
> I absolutely hate family secret santa......I feel like my ideas are epic failures..........
> I am asking your opinion,,,
> L.C.B.O. gift card
> OR
> 5 car wash Gift Card taped to a giant sponge.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I would really appreciate the car washes. It’s something I hate having to pay for yet I like my car to be clean.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't suppose any Electricians/Electrical companies give out air miles eh?    Probably not.  We have a large electrical bill our way next week or so.  In the meantime, *we cannot use our oven or stovetop*!
> 
> Yesterday we discovered each time we turn on the oven the fuse box goes a little haywire...  As in a brief buzzing/sizzling noise accompanied by a sparkling/flashing light show.
> 
> So now we are waiting for an Electrician and most likely need to convert to a breaker system sooner than we expected.
> 
> At least we have an electric rotassiarie, crockpot and BBQ.  Tonight hubby's cooking tonight's dinner on the BBQ while putting a chicken on the rotassiarie for a cold chicken meal of some kind tomorrow.  I need to figure out a crockpot recipe for Tuesday.  I think we're eating dinner at my Dad's on Wednesday.  Too bad I can't use the stove top.  It's suppose to be on a separate circuit than the oven, but unless we test it out (which I really don't want to do) we have no way of knowing with an Electrician over to check it out.
> 
> This is where maybe hubby should have become an Electrician instead of a Electronic Technician.  LOL



Can any one lend you a hot plate? Or maybe you can buy one? I know you are probably not wanted to spend the $$$ but CanTire has a single burner one for $14.99 on sale 

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...DGf0QFzgBoCEasQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#store=159


at least this way you can make pasta or anything that requires a stove top


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> lol
> Well it's sunny but I wouldn't say it's warm.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yup! Too cold! I will stay home and wish those participated get the socks and HBC gift cards.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I would really appreciate the car washes. It’s something I hate having to pay for yet I like my car to be clean.



Hi Hon
Thanks for the recommendation,,I decided to go with the car wash Gift Card ,,I packed it into a Christmas bag with a small ice scraper/brush, a big jug of ice melts, hand warmers,and some Starbucks hot chocolate.(Everything bought with my Sobeys gift card except the hand warmers).*Milton Sobeys is VERY nice!
Hopefully someone wants it ,,if not it's something I'll use.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Ah Hon so sorry to hear of your electrical problems. I changed over my fuse electrical panel in my old condo to breakers a few years ago due to the same problem and I can tell you I slept much better at night after doing this.(The arching and sparking scared me to death).
> I don't know of anyone that gives airmiles but what I did when I did my recent reno was pay the company via my WestJet Mastercard which boosted my WestJet dollars nicely.
> Just wondering if you paid the Electrician via a BMO mastercard would you get Airmiles?
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Thanks Mel.  That's a good idea.  That would help with our upcoming flight yet-to-be-booked.




alohamom said:


> Can any one lend you a hot plate? Or maybe you can buy one? I know you are probably not wanted to spend the $$$ but CanTire has a single burner one for $14.99 on sale
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...DGf0QFzgBoCEasQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#store=159
> 
> View attachment 369058
> at least this way you can make pasta or anything that requires a stove top



Ohh that's great!  I never thought of hot plates.  Thank you!  Being able to boil some water or fry up meat will make a huge difference this coming week.



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Thanks for the recommendation,,I decided to go with the car wash Gift Card ,,I packed it into a Christmas bag with a small ice scraper/brush, a big jug of ice melts, hand warmers,and some Starbucks hot chocolate.(Everything bought with my Sobeys gift card except the hand warmers).*Milton Sobeys is VERY nice!
> Hopefully someone wants it ,,if not it's something I'll use.
> Hugs
> Mel



That's a great idea Mel!  I would love a gift like that.  Whoever receives it will appreciate it.  And thank you for the link.  I didn't know Shell had car wash gift card options and an app.  I'm going to look into this futher.


----------



## cari12

Had a good Airmiles day at Safeway. First I bought 4 x $150 gift cards for 600 AM. Then spent $134 in groceries using one of the gift cards just purchased and got 138 AM plus should get the bonus 75 AM later for the Share the Holiday Promo. And that completed my 7th STB offer.


----------



## pigletto

Just a heads up for anyone who may be going by Foodland to complete a STB offer. I needed napkins and knew they had the White Swan on sale for $2 . I was pleasantly surprised to find they also had a “Buy 1 get 15 Airmiles “ tag as well. So I ended up stocking up and basically getting them for 50 cents per package once you factor in the miles .


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who may be going by Foodland to complete a STB offer. I needed napkins and knew they had the White Swan on sale for $2 . I was pleasantly surprised to find they also had a “Buy 1 get 15 Airmiles “ tag as well. So I ended up stocking up and basically getting them for 50 cents per package once you factor in the miles .



Ohhh Thank You!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm still waffling on taking a Christmas vacation...feeling guilty that our oldest DD can't come which means she's home alone....she swears that it's ok as she has work and friends that have invited her over.  Anyway, the travel vouchers I ordered just in case have arrived.   I ordered them Wednesday night around 9pm and FedEx just delivered them about 15 minutes ago.  

Has anyone been to Memories Flamenco in Cayo Coco?


----------



## Silvermist999

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/seasonal/dec-flash-offer-2018

Just got an email for flash sale - 10x air miles today only. Fine print says can be combined with other air miles offers.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Newcastle

Silvermist999 said:


> https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/seasonal/dec-flash-offer-2018
> 
> Just got an email for flash sale - 10x air miles today only. Fine print says can be combined with other air miles offers.  Happy shopping!


Thanks for the info Silvermist999!

 I have a question for some of the more savvy AM collectors on this board.  Given the above promotion, I wanted to know if I am calculating the stackable offers correctly.  I was looking to purchase something at the Dyson store through airmilesshops for around $400.   If the offer is 1 AM for every $20 and there is a 5x AM offer currently plus the 10x offer for today, what would the total AM be for that purchase? I was thinking it would be 1000 AM but that seems like a lot and I’m not sure if I used the correct calculation method .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I feel like I am running my own little Mini Mega Miles Around The Block....


You had a rocking Am weekend...that is amazingly AWESOME!!!!!  Way to go Mel!!!


----------



## isabellea

Newcastle said:


> Thanks for the info Silvermist999!
> 
> I have a question for some of the more savvy AM collectors on this board.  Given the above promotion, I wanted to know if I am calculating the stackable offers correctly.  I was looking to purchase something at the Dyson store through airmilesshops for around $400.   If the offer is 1 AM for every $20 and there is a 5x AM offer currently plus the 10x offer for today, what would the total AM be for that purchase? I was thinking it would be 1000 AM but that seems like a lot and I’m not sure if I used the correct calculation method .



Base: 20 AM
5X: 80 bonus AM (total with base:100 AM)
10X: 180 bonus AM (total with base:200)

Total: 280 AM


----------



## ottawamom

Very nicely explained @isabellea !


----------



## dancin Disney style

LOL....I just now got the email that says my reward was shipped.  A little late I would say.


----------



## osully

Oh looks like some AM Shops finally posted for me. 5AM and 4AM. The 4AM is tagged as Take Off Shopping contest?? 

Who knows even!


----------



## star72232

osully said:


> Oh looks like some AM Shops finally posted for me. 5AM and 4AM. The 4AM is tagged as Take Off Shopping contest??
> 
> Who knows even!



The Take off Shopping was that contest where you had to click a bag and you either got an AMS multiplier or you could win miles.  I got my 2 bonus AM today!


----------



## juniorbugman

osully said:


> Oh looks like some AM Shops finally posted for me. 5AM and 4AM. The 4AM is tagged as Take Off Shopping contest??
> 
> Who knows even!


I got 5 bonus miles and 15 take off shopping miles.  I had to go back and check when it was from and it was from the middle of October.  I guess any of our air miles shops miles from shop the block won't post for quite a while as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Oh looks like some AM Shops finally posted for me. 5AM and 4AM. The 4AM is tagged as Take Off Shopping contest??
> 
> Who knows even!





star72232 said:


> The Take off Shopping was that contest where you had to click a bag and you either got an AMS multiplier or you could win miles.  I got my 2 bonus AM today!





juniorbugman said:


> I got 5 bonus miles and 15 take off shopping miles.  I had to go back and check when it was from and it was from the middle of October.  I guess any of our air miles shops miles from shop the block won't post for quite a while as well.



*I did a ton of shopping then and one account got a total of 48 miles and the other 18. PLUS this is what i won the $100 gift card for ETSY was from ... but that still hasn't shown up. I have 60 days before i can track that down, any idea why i need to wait that long when it's an E-CARD!?!?!*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *I did a ton of shopping then and one account got a total of 48 miles and the other 18. PLUS this is what i won the $100 gift card for ETSY was from ... but that still hasn't shown up. I have 60 days before i can track that down, any idea why i need to wait that long when it's an E-CARD!?!?!*



Hmm - they probably have to go through legal hoops to even send a digital prize like that. 

When I won 10,000 AM around Easter from the Reebee contest it did take 4 weeks for the AM to post. And the AM were from AirMiles! Just red tape I think.


----------



## osully

Did about half holiday gift shopping - at least will get AM from Amazon and Indigo through AM shops at 10x every site! (Hopefully lol) 

The books my husband wanted to get people were both cheaper on Indigo! Yay! 

And yes I did explain to him Amazon on AM shops doesn’t give AM lol. So annoying!


----------



## kitntrip

I'm so frustrated with myself. I obviously wasn't thinking when I did this. So I used about 2600 AM in November for a few things for Christmas. I'm 2500 short for the 3 flights I need to get for the summer for me and my 2 kids to go to my cousin's wedding. And now, the flights I needed for 5000 each are all gone except a few flying into Fredericton. I'm seriously really mad at myself for using AM when I KNEW I needed them .


----------



## Disney Addicted

Gahh I'm frustrated and stressed right now.

Last December our furnance died and we used our backyard landscaping/fence money to replace it.  No fence last summer.  Then we took what we had been saving up again for a fence and used it to replace the A/C late August.

Now we cannot use the stove because of the fuse panel.  Hopefully the Electrician can come tomorrow but probably not until Wednesday.  It sounds like he would rather put the stove on a new circuit to make it safe for us to use the oven for the winter and replace the fuse panel with a breaker panel in the spring.  Part of me kind of worries about that but he is the licensed Electrician and would know if that can be safely done.  Plus gives us time to find out the replacement cost and save up the money.  We're suppose to be cooking Christmas diner at our house this year (7 or 8 people) and then hosting dinner again on the 28th for 12 or 13 people.  I need a working oven.

This fall I stopped walking because of my damn foot and other issues and regained the 22 lbs I had lost.  After TWO years my period came roaring in again this past week.  That's not normal, right?  Maybe stress?  Hell, maybe it's cancer.  I phoned to make an appointment with the doctor.  I just found out last week my Dad has skin cancer on his neck.  He goes for surgery next week.  My grandfather's cancer is back.  I also just found out my Uncle has cancer.  My Mom and Grandmother died from cancer. 

We pretty much have our August 2019 Universal (1 day AK) trip all paid for.  Flight credit with WestJet.  Tickets and Blue Man Group tickets through Air Miles.  $2,800 US saved up.  The kids will be 20 and 15 next year.  I should consider us lucky.  We made it to Disney once 8 years ago when the kids were 11 and 6.  Then won a trip to Moncton, NB a few years ago.  Then went on a cruise April past.  Three family vacations when my parents never had one when I was a kid.  I don't really want to cancel though.  This is probably our last chance for a family vacation before the kids are living on their own.

But last night I lay in bed thinking instead of going to Universal in August maybe we should take the $2,800 US we have and convert it back into CAN.  That should give us about $3,600 CAN.  We can use it to pay for the breaker panel instead of putting off the fence again.  If WestJet flies to Italy I can book a ticket for Dad if he really wants to visit in 2019.  He's the only family member that has never gone back home even once.  If not, I can book tickets for friends to visit their family in Alberta.  They'd be over the moon if I did that.  I have enough AM right now to order a new computer for myself and my husband's Air Miles are close to get a laptop for him. 

Argh.. I'm going to vacumn/wash the floors, drink hot chocolate and veg out playing Minecraft right now!  Not necessary in that order.  

Sorry for the pity party.  I really needed to vent!


----------



## alohamom

kitntrip said:


> I'm so frustrated with myself. I obviously wasn't thinking when I did this. So I used about 2600 AM in November for a few things for Christmas. I'm 2500 short for the 3 flights I need to get for the summer for me and my 2 kids to go to my cousin's wedding. And now, the flights I needed for 5000 each are all gone except a few flying into Fredericton. I'm seriously really mad at myself for using AM when I KNEW I needed them .



I feel your pain! I have a little stash of miles and I am trying to decide what is the best use of them. 

Can you just get the two seats and purchase the other one? Or maybe keep watching the flights, they may fluctuate in AM/price


----------



## Disney Addicted

kitntrip said:


> I'm so frustrated with myself. I obviously wasn't thinking when I did this. So I used about 2600 AM in November for a few things for Christmas. I'm 2500 short for the 3 flights I need to get for the summer for me and my 2 kids to go to my cousin's wedding. And now, the flights I needed for 5000 each are all gone except a few flying into Fredericton. I'm seriously really mad at myself for using AM when I KNEW I needed them .



Oh no!  Would it cost too much to purchase 2,500 worth of miles from Air Miles?

That's a good idea Alohamom.  Buying 2 seats and paying cash for the other.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Gahh I'm frustrated and stressed right now.
> 
> Last December our furnance died and we used our backyard landscaping/fence money to replace it.  No fence last summer.  Then we took what we had been saving up again for a fence and used it to replace the A/C late August.
> 
> Now we cannot use the stove because of the fuse panel.  Hopefully the Electrician can come tomorrow but probably not until Wednesday.  It sounds like he would rather put the stove on a new circuit to make it safe for us to use the oven for the winter and replace the fuse panel with a breaker panel in the spring.  Part of me kind of worries about that but he is the licensed Electrician and would know if that can be safely done.  Plus gives us time to find out the replacement cost and save up the money.  We're suppose to be cooking Christmas diner at our house this year (7 or 8 people) and then hosting dinner again on the 28th for 12 or 13 people.  I need a working oven.
> 
> This fall I stopped walking because of my damn foot and other issues and regained the 22 lbs I had lost.  After TWO years my period came roaring in again this past week.  That's not normal, right?  Maybe stress?  Hell, maybe it's cancer.  I phoned to make an appointment with the doctor.  I just found out last week my Dad has skin cancer on his throat.  He goes for surgery next week.  My grandfather's cancer is back.  I also just found out my Uncle has cancer.  My Mom and Grandmother died from cancer.
> 
> We pretty much have our August 2019 Universal (1 day AK) trip all paid for.  Flight credit with WestJet.  Tickets and Blue Man Group tickets through Air Miles.  $2,800 US saved up.  The kids will be 20 and 15 next year.  I should consider us lucky.  We made it to Disney once 8 years ago when the kids were 11 and 6.  Then won a trip to Moncton, NB a few years ago.  Then went on a cruise April past.  Three family vacations when my parents never had one when I was a kid.  I don't really want to cancel though.  This is probably our last chance for a family vacation before the kids are living on their own.
> 
> But last night I lay in bed thinking instead of going to Universal in August maybe we should take the $2,800 US we have and convert it back into CAN.  That should give us about $3,600 CAN.  We can use it to pay for the breaker panel instead of putting off the fence again.  If WestJet flies to Italy I can book a ticket for Dad if he really wants to visit in 2019.  He's the only family member that has never gone back home even once.  If not, I can book tickets for friends to visit their family in Alberta.  They'd be over the moon if I did that.  I have enough AM right now to order a new computer for myself and my husband's Air Miles are close to get a laptop for him.
> 
> Argh.. I'm going to vacumn/wash the floors, drink hot chocolate and veg out playing Minecraft right now!  Not necessary in that order.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party.  I really needed to vent!



I feel your pain too!

Venting is always welcome here and you certainly do need to!

I think it is amazing that you are saving to pay for all this stuff and not just putting yourselves into major debt like a lot of people do these days.


----------



## alohamom

Oh I think it would cost you more to buy the airmiles than to just buy one seat outright


----------



## TiggerTink82

Hello!

Sorry to hijack your thread! 

Quick question regarding Disneyland tickets - I have enough airmiles for 2 x 5 day park tickets. Can I upgrade these to annual passes when i get there? And if so how much do they credit me for?!

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## kerreyn

Good morning everyone!

Just wanted to let you all know that after waiting for some air miles to post, I was able to order my last travel voucher for our Greece trip in May 2019. With great thanks and appreciation to the people on this board, I've been able to order $3,000.00 worth of travel vouchers since February 2018!!  Once this last voucher comes in (hopefully early next week), we're going to go into Marlin Travel and pay off our vacation. We technically have until March 1 to pay for it, but I want the air miles for purchasing the trip through Marlin, and as of Dec. 31/18 they will no longer be air miles partners.

Again - thank you all so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

$3,000, wow!  Good for you!  Jealous of your trip to Greece.


----------



## Disney Addicted

That's awesome Kerreyn!


----------



## kitntrip

alohamom said:


> I feel your pain! I have a little stash of miles and I am trying to decide what is the best use of them.
> 
> Can you just get the two seats and purchase the other one? Or maybe keep watching the flights, they may fluctuate in AM/price



It's $1100 for a cash fare, way out of my budget!


----------



## Aladora

kitntrip said:


> It's $1100 for a cash fare, way out of my budget!



Can you get a one way ticket with AM and pay cash for the other way?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Had to replace our washer/dryer... thankfully we were gifted a HE set from family members moving, but all the wiring and parts and little et cetera... yeah I'm wondering how many times my DH had to go to RONA, LOL Those will be surprise AM whenever they show up!


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Gahh I'm frustrated and stressed right now.
> 
> Last December our furnance died and we used our backyard landscaping/fence money to replace it.  No fence last summer.  Then we took what we had been saving up again for a fence and used it to replace the A/C late August.
> 
> Now we cannot use the stove because of the fuse panel.  Hopefully the Electrician can come tomorrow but probably not until Wednesday.  It sounds like he would rather put the stove on a new circuit to make it safe for us to use the oven for the winter and replace the fuse panel with a breaker panel in the spring.  Part of me kind of worries about that but he is the licensed Electrician and would know if that can be safely done.  Plus gives us time to find out the replacement cost and save up the money.  We're suppose to be cooking Christmas diner at our house this year (7 or 8 people) and then hosting dinner again on the 28th for 12 or 13 people.  I need a working oven.
> 
> This fall I stopped walking because of my damn foot and other issues and regained the 22 lbs I had lost.  After TWO years my period came roaring in again this past week.  That's not normal, right?  Maybe stress?  Hell, maybe it's cancer.  I phoned to make an appointment with the doctor.  I just found out last week my Dad has skin cancer on his neck.  He goes for surgery next week.  My grandfather's cancer is back.  I also just found out my Uncle has cancer.  My Mom and Grandmother died from cancer.
> 
> We pretty much have our August 2019 Universal (1 day AK) trip all paid for.  Flight credit with WestJet.  Tickets and Blue Man Group tickets through Air Miles.  $2,800 US saved up.  The kids will be 20 and 15 next year.  I should consider us lucky.  We made it to Disney once 8 years ago when the kids were 11 and 6.  Then won a trip to Moncton, NB a few years ago.  Then went on a cruise April past.  Three family vacations when my parents never had one when I was a kid.  I don't really want to cancel though.  This is probably our last chance for a family vacation before the kids are living on their own.
> 
> But last night I lay in bed thinking instead of going to Universal in August maybe we should take the $2,800 US we have and convert it back into CAN.  That should give us about $3,600 CAN.  We can use it to pay for the breaker panel instead of putting off the fence again.  If WestJet flies to Italy I can book a ticket for Dad if he really wants to visit in 2019.  He's the only family member that has never gone back home even once.  If not, I can book tickets for friends to visit their family in Alberta.  They'd be over the moon if I did that.  I have enough AM right now to order a new computer for myself and my husband's Air Miles are close to get a laptop for him.
> 
> Argh.. I'm going to vacumn/wash the floors, drink hot chocolate and veg out playing Minecraft right now!  Not necessary in that order.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party.  I really needed to vent!




Hugs to you!
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So I have a dreams redemption question.  Do you figure out the points the same way as cash miles - so if an item is 796 miles then it would be around 80 dollars?  Checked out an item in the dream book and when I check at other places it is anywhere from 40 (on sale) to 65 regular price so can't see the point unless my calculations are wrong.  I have just used cash miles for groceries and stuff.


----------



## ottawamom

Dream merchandise can often be found for less $ at a store. The beauty of using Dream miles is the cash isn't coming directly out of your pocket (assuming you get the good bonus miles when purchasing)


----------



## kitntrip

Aladora said:


> Can you get a one way ticket with AM and pay cash for the other way?



I'll be looking into that!


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at the Rexall Ontario Flyer
Dec 14-Dec 27th
Buy a $50.00 Keg Gift Card get a $10.00 Rexall Receipt coupon.(Dec 14-Dec 20)
Hugs
Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/rexall--canada


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Dream merchandise can often be found for less $ at a store. The beauty of using Dream miles is the cash isn't coming directly out of your pocket (assuming you get the good bonus miles when purchasing)


Thanks that's what I thought.  It only has a bonus 5 miles on it. Now to decide if I want the see thru kettle from Air Miles or have somebody buy it for my Christmas gift.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
Blue Jays Tickets on the airmiles site
(Montreal) March 25 and March 26
925 airmiles for 2 tickets
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Early head's up for Metro this weekend -- thru my Dec newsletter from Airmiles -- Been out for the day, I've got tons of stuff to look thru here and answer *
**


*OOOH, should have read the entire email -- found this gem as well!! Probably means a coupon is coming !!!!!!*
**


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at the Rexall Ontario Flyer
> Dec 14-Dec 27th
> Buy a $50.00 Keg Gift Card get a $10.00 Rexall Receipt coupon.(Dec 14-Dec 20)
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/rexall--canada



I kind of wish it was air miles instead of a coupon tho...


----------



## isabellea

Still no e-ticket for the Ariana Grande show I got with my Dreams AM. Starting to get impatient... On the FAQ of the reward, it says up to 10 business days. I got the reward on Dec 5th so I assume I must wait until Monday Dec 17 to contact them?!?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK ... I should have just finished reading, clicking, reading and then plunked everything here at once! Anyone interested in 3 months of Crave for free?? It's a new Perk right now, no airmiles needed, just get a code!*

*3 Months of Crave for FREE*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Seriously, I need to step away and breath for a second before i hit enter too many times  went back thru the newsletter and found another head's up ..*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking of cashing in some airmiles
Anyone know the age group for Alex & Ani Jewelry?
14 year old girl?




Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

TiggerTink82 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread!
> 
> Quick question regarding Disneyland tickets - I have enough airmiles for 2 x 5 day park tickets. Can I upgrade these to annual passes when i get there? And if so how much do they credit me for?!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sarah



*NOT hijacking AT ALL we love to help each other out here  Disney is ALWAYS happy to take more money from us  You can most definitely upgrade any ticket media to anything that cost more, and the math is *semi-easy**
*Take the cost of what you want to buy  (currently an AP for DL is $729)and  subtract the cost of the ticket you have (5 day CDN park hoppers show as $279) SO you should expect to pay around $450 US*

*I just took these prices from the Disneyland website. Don't forget there are blackout dates that apply to the AP*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Found the actual coupon for rexall,  here's the image,  i'll share the link later  *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Early head's up for Metro this weekend -- thru my Dec newsletter from Airmiles -- Been out for the day, I've got tons of stuff to look thru here and answer *
> *View attachment 369491*
> 
> 
> *OOOH, should have read the entire email -- found this gem as well!! Probably means a coupon is coming !!!!!!*
> *View attachment 369492*



The two Rexall coupons have different barcodes. Does it mean we can stack them?


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> The two Rexall coupons have different barcodes. Does it mean we can stack them?


*If you mean the coupon i just shared and the StB coupon then yes. If you're referring to another coupon I don't know about the answer is also yes BUT please share  !!*

*Here's the link to the one-day coupon BTW, I'll keep my eyes open for a potential one within the APP as well*

*Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Thursday Dec 13 ONLY *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you mean the coupon i just shared and the StB coupon then yes. If you're referring to another coupon I don't know about the answer is also yes BUT please share  !!*
> 
> *Here's the link to the one-day coupon BTW, I'll keep my eyes open for a potential one within the APP as well*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Thursday Dec 13 ONLY *



You shared pictures of both coupons. I thought you had both. Here is the link to the other one.

Spend $50 get 100 AM for Dec. 13 only

The barcode on this coupon is the same as the Load n Go one from the App.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> You shared pictures of both coupons. I thought you had both. Here is the link to the other one.
> 
> Spend $50 get 100 AM for Dec. 13 only
> 
> The barcode on this coupon is the same as the Load n Go one from the App.


*
Nope,  I only had the one coupon myself! On my phone I couldn't share the link so simply took a screenshot and the link was for the same coupon.  The link you gave does have a different bar code!! Rexall here I come... 
I'll be sure to provide nice clean images of both coupons and detailed explanation of how to use these,  plus the StB coupon to get at least 220 miles for $50 when I get up tomorrow.  THANKS!!!*


----------



## osully

Sobeys flyer for ON has spend $100 get 100AM  Dec 13-19 with coupon.

Reminder if anyone is still planning on doing that Sobeys spend $100+ STB coupon, you have today only (Dec 12)  to use that up. I could have sworn originally the coupon was good Dec 7-13.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1294393

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1294400

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1294512

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking of cashing in some airmiles
> Anyone know the age group for Alex & Ani Jewelry?
> 14 year old girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


In my experience Alex and Ani doesn't have an age group.  I wear it and so does my granddaughter.  I love the inspirational quotes, she loves that she can mix and match.  If you get these be prepared to be starting a collection, lol.


----------



## accm

I'm losing hope of ever seeing the miles from airmilesshop on black friday. I made two purchases on Monday, and both the base and bonus miles have posted. And yet, nothing from black Friday. I had to make a spreadsheet to track everything, since the notes in my planner just wasn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Silvermist999

Does anyone know when the air miles deal on select gift cards at Shell ends.  Also what are the details?  I can’t seem to find my original email or anything on their website. thx!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Donald - my hero said:


> *Buy a $50 gift card for Amazon, The Keg, Sportchek or XBox and get 20 AM. PLUS the in-store earn rate and several of us have targeted offers that vary, for us it's 4 transactions of $5 to get 50 AM. It's valid thru to Jan 6th at "participating locations" but no indication what those might be!*
> *here's a link to the terms -- scroll down to read about the gift cards *
> *Shell Current Airmiles Promos*





Silvermist999 said:


> Does anyone know when the air miles deal on select gift cards at Shell ends.  Also what are the details?  I can’t seem to find my original email or anything on their website. thx!


----------



## CanadianKrista

accm said:


> I'm losing hope of ever seeing the miles from airmilesshop on black friday. I made two purchases on Monday, and both the base and bonus miles have posted. And yet, nothing from black Friday. I had to make a spreadsheet to track everything, since the notes in my planner just wasn't cutting it anymore.



Me too - I did two purchases in the last week, and both posted, including the bonus miles for the purchase I did on Monday.  At least that one was also big enough for the STB count, but those bonus miles aren't there of course.  But still no sign of the about 3000AM I should get for black Friday.....come on, I want my Dell and Apple miles!!


----------



## Teresa1963

Did anyone get their 40 bonus miles from Rexall shop the block coupon. My receipt only says 20 and that’s all that posted


----------



## Teresa1963

Teresa1963 said:


> Did anyone get their 40 bonus miles from Rexall shop the block coupon. My receipt only says 20 and that’s all that posted


That 20 points was for rose and robin purchase also. So no extra posted at all


----------



## AngelDisney

Teresa1963 said:


> Did anyone get their 40 bonus miles from Rexall shop the block coupon. My receipt only says 20 and that’s all that posted



There are two STB coupons: one is use 190 cash miles for 40 AM and the other one is spend $40 for 20 AM. Which one did you do? Rexall usually posts on the next day and I have both STB posted.


----------



## Silvermist999

@Donald - my hero Thank you! Glad to see it’s until Jan 6th!  Strange Im not able to quote your post...


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> Still no e-ticket for the Ariana Grande show I got with my Dreams AM. Starting to get impatient... On the FAQ of the reward, it says up to 10 business days. I got the reward on Dec 5th so I assume I must wait until Monday Dec 17 to contact them?!?


I do not have mine either. I am not worried, I was hoping to have them and print to put under the tree in time.
It did say 10 business days, but who knows how many days of the week that AMs works.


----------



## Teresa1963

AngelDisney said:


> There are two STB coupons: one is use 190 cash miles for 40 AM and the other one is spend $40 for 20 AM. Which one did you do? Rexall usually posts on the next day and I have both STB posted.



I used the redemption offer. No coupon required. On 3 different cards and none posted


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Please don't take this post as me being rude or curt, it's just my way of hoping i can help out some urgent requests when I'm either out and about & on my phone and not able to search for answers here or in my massive files on my computer OR i'm up to my ears in trying to get ready for birthday/Christmas baking, cooking, shopping, cleaning (and some significant mindless panicking!) *

*If you think you might be looking for an answer to something that has come up in this HUGE thread you can use the search feature with these filters (up the top right of this page) this will generate a list of posts from newest to oldest. If you think you remember who might have talked about it you can add a name to that box as well*
**

*If you are searching for a topic you need info about and it's no longer on the first page you can enter that in this box with these two boxes checked*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

Teresa1963 said:


> I used the redemption offer. No coupon required. On 3 different cards and none posted


*These offers NEVER post on your receipt and rarely (if ever) require a coupon -- they appear throughout the year. I KNOW i did the offer properly because I got the email saying I had redeemed cash miles. The bonus hasn't posted yet and can take up to 4 weeks if they're busy, don't worry, they'll show up soon, Rexall has to be the BEST partner IMHO!*


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> I do not have mine either. I am not worried, I was hoping to have them and print to put under the tree in time.
> It did say 10 business days, but who knows how many days of the week that AMs works.



At least I’m not alone so it’s probably normal. I made a custom ticket for my daughter with the photo used for the tour and basic show info. If you’re interested, I can send by pm what I did and if you want one similar, just give me the basic info you need on yours. I’ll be happy to send you one!


----------



## AngelDisney

Teresa1963 said:


> I used the redemption offer. No coupon required. On 3 different cards and none posted



My bad! The 190 AM got deducted but the 40 AM has not been posted yet as in your situation. I did the coupon one and that 20 AM has been posted. It means I have this one pending in addition to all the airmilesshop ones.


----------



## Teresa1963

Donald - my hero said:


> *These offers NEVER post on your receipt and rarely (if ever) require a coupon -- they appear throughout the year. I KNOW i did the offer properly because I got the email saying I had redeemed cash miles. The bonus hasn't posted yet and can take up to 4 weeks if they're busy, don't worry, they'll show up soon, Rexall has to be the BEST partner IMHO!*


Thank you


----------



## osully

Also made purchases this week on AM Shops and got the bonus already  

I think we will all be screwed from Black Friday weekend so just save the email receipt and pre-tax spend and whatever bonuses were going on that day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Also made purchases this week on AM Shops and got the bonus already
> 
> I think we will all be screwed from Black Friday weekend so just save the email receipt and pre-tax spend and whatever bonuses were going on that day.


*If you don't remember what multiplier offer you're expecting, pop over to this post I've been keeping up-to-date*

*List of Online Bonus Offers*


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> In my experience Alex and Ani doesn't have an age group.  I wear it and so does my granddaughter.  I love the inspirational quotes, she loves that she can mix and match.  If you get these be prepared to be starting a collection, lol.



Thank-You
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you don't remember what multiplier offer you're expecting, pop over to this post I've been keeping up-to-date*
> 
> *List of Online Bonus Offers*



THANK YOU! I was just coming to this thread to look for that info! I have a sneaking suspicion that I am going to have to chase down all my Black Friday and Cyber Monday airmilesshops.ca purchases as well as the STB coupon for that as well.


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, I have finally gotten fed up enough with missing miles that I have started an excel spreadsheet to track them.

Can anyone clear up some date confusion on my part?
If I made an airmilesshops.ca purchase on Black Friday, when can I start bugging Airmiles about missing base, bonus, STB coupon miles? I have various dates ranging from Jan 22, 2019 until Apr 26, 2019!

Nov 23 + 60? (Base miles per airmilesshops.ca FAQ)
Nov 23 + 75? (Bonus miles per airmilesshops.ca FAQ)
Dec 27 + 75? (STB airmilesshops.ca coupon)
Dec 27 +120? (STB site FAQ)

Just from Black Friday/Cyber Monday plus STB coupons, I'm missing around 1500AM.

TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> Ugh, I have finally gotten fed up enough with missing miles that I have started an excel spreadsheet to track them.
> 
> Can anyone clear up some date confusion on my part?
> If I made an airmilesshops.ca purchase on Black Friday, when can I start bugging Airmiles about missing base, bonus, STB coupon miles? I have various dates ranging from Jan 22, 2019 until Apr 26, 2019!
> 
> Nov 23 + 60? (Base miles per airmilesshops.ca FAQ)
> Nov 23 + 75? (Bonus miles per airmilesshops.ca FAQ)
> Dec 27 + 75? (STB airmilesshops.ca coupon)
> Dec 27 +120? (STB site FAQ)
> 
> Just from Black Friday/Cyber Monday plus STB coupons, I'm missing around 1500AM.
> 
> TIA!


*Unfortunately yes you have all the dates correct I will be adding the exact dates to the shop the block thread at some point when I'm bored... Who knows when that will happen! Truth be told when the miles start posting for the shop the block promo you'll be able to chase them all down if you don't have any yet. Historically speaking that happens within six to seven weeks from the end of the promo.*


----------



## TiggerTink82

Donald - my hero said:


> *NOT hijacking AT ALL we love to help each other out here  Disney is ALWAYS happy to take more money from us  You can most definitely upgrade any ticket media to anything that cost more, and the math is *semi-easy**
> *Take the cost of what you want to buy  (currently an AP for DL is $729)and  subtract the cost of the ticket you have (5 day CDN park hoppers show as $279) SO you should expect to pay around $450 US*
> 
> *I just took these prices from the Disneyland website. Don't forget there are blackout dates that apply to the AP*


Thanks for your reply! - so even if i bought the ticket with Airmiles they will still credit the actual cost to the AP? They wont ask for a receipt or anything?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking of cashing in some airmiles
> Anyone know the age group for Alex & Ani Jewelry?
> 14 year old girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Both my girls are into Alex & Ani....they are 19/29.  I think any 14yo that like jewelry would like them.  The bracelets look best when you stack at least 2.  In August my younger one bought herself another one at WDW.  The charm on it is the castle.


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW....I just came back from Marlin and booked a trip to Cuba   We leave on the 24th....so no Christmas drama for me 

I went in yesterday to book and while there DH texts me and says his co-worker was there last Christmas and it was cold then my agent says the weather is iffy.  I went home deflated after spending every spare minute for the last two weeks looking at this stuff and trying to justify the stupid price tag (as in 50-60% more than usual).  Got home, my DD says....they don't have snow in Cuba and even if it's cold we can drink all day long for 7 straight days.  You gotta love 19yo logic. So I checked the weather forecast which is 79-83 for the next 3 weeks and asked for input from a FB group for the resort.  I think it is a reasonable chance of it being hot....so I pulled the trigger.  Used my $1000 in AM vouchers and discovered that the price had dropped since yesterday.  My OOP is not so bad in the end and I'M GETTING  OUT OF CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## Aladora

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....I just came back from Marlin and booked a trip to Cuba   We leave on the 24th....so no Christmas drama for me
> 
> I went in yesterday to book and while there DH texts me and says his co-worker was there last Christmas and it was cold then my agent says the weather is iffy.  I went home deflated after spending every spare minute for the last two weeks looking at this stuff and trying to justify the stupid price tag (as in 50-60% more than usual).  *Got home, my DD says....they don't have snow in Cuba and even if it's cold we can drink all day long for 7 straight days. * You gotta love 19yo logic. So I checked the weather forecast which is 79-83 for the next 3 weeks and asked for input from a FB group for the resort.  I think it is a reasonable chance of it being hot....so I pulled the trigger.  Used my $1000 in AM vouchers and discovered that the price had dropped since yesterday.  My OOP is not so bad in the end and I'M GETTING  OUT OF CHRISTMAS!!!!!!



I'm 46 and I love your daughter's logic.

Have fun!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Just checked my AM account and I have an item that just says 'Air Miles Bonus'.  Its 425 AM's so woohoo but anyone have any idea what it could be for?


----------



## bababear_50

*New:Airmiles Event Exclusive*
*Disney On Ice! Presents Mickey's Search Party - Tickets for Two (2) - Montréal, QC*
_Disney On Ice presents Mickey’s Search Party brings the magic closer to fans than ever before through dynamic and immersive moments that take place on the ice, in the air and in the seats. Produced by Feld Entertainment Inc., the worldwide leader in live touring family entertainment, Disney On Ice is once again elevating the ice show experience with brand-new engaging elements that will fascinate both newcomers and seasoned guests alike. Joined by Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse, live hosts will enliven the performance space by welcoming everyone into the magical world of Disney On Ice.

As Miguel from Disney-Pixar’s Coco crosses the marigold bridge, he finds himself in the magnificent and mystical Land of the Dead. In this culturally rich, vibrantly colorful performance, skeletons atop sway poles swing back and forth over the audience in a dazzling display perfectly suited to this exciting and beautiful celebration of family._

From 500 reward miles
2 tickets





Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Aladora said:


> I'm 46 and I love your daughter's logic.
> 
> Have fun!!!


LOL...DH just got home and I told him I'm finished my shopping, it's wrapped and Merry Christmas I hope you enjoy it.  Then told him what DD said, he says...True.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall's ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Thursday Dec 13th *
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned *
*You can still use the StB coupon for the extra miles even if you've already used it and don't need it to count towards your 7 offers*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger*
*First coupon has the bar code 417000050797*
*Direct link to this offer:*
*Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Copy of the coupon if you'd rather that*
**

*Second coupon has the bar code 417000050780*
*Direct link to this offer:*
*Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Copy of the coupon if you'd rather that*
**


----------



## ottawamom

DS got 155AM on his account today with Bonus Air Miles. It's from Airmiles directly but I also have no idea what it's for. Anyone with ideas?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> DS got 155AM on his account today with Bonus Air Miles. It's from Airmiles directly but I also have no idea what it's for. Anyone with ideas?


Someone on FB suggested it was from the offer from October where if you got so many AM's you would get a AM bonus.  I know mine was a ridiculous amount so I didn't even try.  Then the STB AM;s posted in October and that took me over what I needed to collect so they could be right.  Maybe that explains yours as well?


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, it's on DS account and he doesn't share all his emails with me (like he should when they are AM related). Bonus miles are always welcome.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday Flyer updates, here's the links not yet shared:*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


*Don't forget to load your offers for Sobey's/Foodland, Metro AND the new batch of Rexall offers that start this weekend as well*


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Someone on FB suggested it was from the offer from October where if you got so many AM's you would get a AM bonus.  I know mine was a ridiculous amount so I didn't even try.  Then the STB AM;s posted in October and that took me over what I needed to collect so they could be right.  Maybe that explains yours as well?



This makes sense. I have the email that says opt in and earn 600 miles and get 300 AM. I opted in but was pretty sure I wouldn’t make it as we missed Blue Friday that month. But you’re right, the Back to School promo miles posted so I guess I made it. (Although I thought it would have to be earned through partners, not bonuses from big promo’s- but I’ll take it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got 200 miles for earning 400 miles.  Just waiting for mine to post, as usual!  Mine was earn 700 miles at Sobeys and get 240 bonus miles!


----------



## dancin Disney style

WOW....for the first time EVER Marlin Travel posted miles to my account without me having to send in the missing miles request.  I'm so shocked.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Getting to update my signature bit by little bit.... yay for every percentage point!


----------



## mort1331

Thanks, holding out hope. But even if the email comes, I doubt the ticket would look as nice as the ones your doing up. If they come you should give the nice ones, and then just save the plain ones for the show.


----------



## CanadianKrista

marcyleecorgan said:


> Getting to update my signature bit by little bit.... yay for every percentage point!



Oh, I like that - and you're getting close!  I just figured out this week that to get everything I want for our 2020 trip (flights, disney tickets, universal tickets and blue man group, I need 52000 airmiles!  I should give myself a running percentage, even if it's not in a signature!


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall and again, all three coupons stacked.  Spent $50.48 before tax, and earned 242 air miles! (Qtips were on sale from $6.49 to $3.99, plus buy 2 get 20).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall trip,  completed TWO transactions and snagged  444 AM, super happy with that!! I should have enough to order one more travel voucher before the end of the year bringing the total up to $3200 towards some kind of trip next year.  *


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> At least I’m not alone so it’s probably normal. I made a custom ticket for my daughter with the photo used for the tour and basic show info. If you’re interested, I can send by pm what I did and if you want one similar, just give me the basic info you need on yours. I’ll be happy to send you one!


Check your email, ours just came in.
Now since there is still some available in Montreal maybe they are waiting till there sold and then assign the seats. Not sure how many seats were at each venue.
Face value on the TO were 175 each, so at 3000AM not a bad deal. Plus we got them and did not have to go with resale good luck with that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did Rexall tonight too.  Not my best adventure.  The coupons stacked no problem and the cashier scanned them without even batting an eye.  When I got to the car I checked  my bill for the second time and noticed that I was short 20 miles.  I went back and things went a little sideways, I explained it once, twice, three times and got some huffing from the child cashier(she was not the original cashier).  She then gives me 17 miles instead of the 20 I was owed....she points out that I already got the other 3.  Ummm...NO.  The 3 were the base miles on my $64 purchase.  She huffed a bit more and gave me the 3.  I imagine she was rolling her eyes too.

I've never had any issues in this store. The staff is usually really nice....but I usually go a little earlier, so maybe it's day shift VS night shift.

Anyway, stupid me miscalculated and I ended up spending $64...not sure what happened to my math skills.  Earned 243.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm still waffling on taking a Christmas vacation...feeling guilty that our oldest DD can't come which means she's home alone....she swears that it's ok as she has work and friends that have invited her over.  Anyway, the travel vouchers I ordered just in case have arrived.   I ordered them Wednesday night around 9pm and FedEx just delivered them about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> Has anyone been to Memories Flamenco in Cayo Coco?



I felt guilty about our 18 year old daughter (19 now) not joining us on our cruise last April.  On one hand I knew I would really enjoy a break from her but on the other hand I felt like a bad mom for those thoughts.  (wry grin)  But she chose not to go. She really wanted to stay the week with her Aunt & cousin.  She loved being with them and after the cruise I believe she would have been bored.  Your daughter will probably enjoy the time to herself and keep busy with work & friends.  Have fun!!



alohamom said:


> I feel your pain too!
> 
> Venting is always welcome here and you certainly do need to!
> 
> I think it is amazing that you are saving to pay for all this stuff and not just putting yourselves into major debt like a lot of people do these days.



Thank you.  It's been a busy past two or three days so I wasn't able to come here and reply sooner.  Unfortunately we do have a bit of debt that I'm trying to get rid of.  I wish I could say otherwise!  But at least we're aware and trying to bring it down.  Better this year than last year.  Actually, paying for those (furnance, a/c, electrical) from the fence money instead of going into debt over them helped.



bababear_50 said:


> Hugs to you!
> Mel



Thank you Mel.  I did see your reply but I wasn't able to reply quicker.  My husband says he would like to still go.  He is also of the feeling this will be our last real family vacation.  The Electrician had an opening Tuesday after and came out.  He was here for FIVE hours!  Turns out this is not the first time the fuse panel has had issues.  Whether it's been on going since we moved in or from the past owners, we don't know.  But he had to clean/polish up the fuse panel, replace some fuses and move the locations of a few items (ie, the dryer location, oven location, kitchen splitters, etc).  He says we should be fine through winter (maybe longer) but really need to look at converting this come spring.  In the meantime, we do need to keep an eye on the fuse panel and call him immediately if we think there's a problem.

So, since we have a few months breather, and need to find out just HOW much this will cost, my husband & I have decided not to make any hasty plans.  We can't order the tickets through Air Miles yet anyways until probably March.  We'll keep the US money in the US account.  And start socking away money towards the breaker panel.



dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....I just came back from Marlin and booked a trip to Cuba   We leave on the 24th....so no Christmas drama for me
> 
> I went in yesterday to book and while there DH texts me and says his co-worker was there last Christmas and it was cold then my agent says the weather is iffy.  I went home deflated after spending every spare minute for the last two weeks looking at this stuff and trying to justify the stupid price tag (as in 50-60% more than usual).  Got home, my DD says....they don't have snow in Cuba and even if it's cold we can drink all day long for 7 straight days.  You gotta love 19yo logic. So I checked the weather forecast which is 79-83 for the next 3 weeks and asked for input from a FB group for the resort.  I think it is a reasonable chance of it being hot....so I pulled the trigger.  Used my $1000 in AM vouchers and discovered that the price had dropped since yesterday.  My OOP is not so bad in the end and I'M GETTING  OUT OF CHRISTMAS!!!!!!



That's great.  I love that the price dropped for you.  Your daughter's right.  No snow, lots of drinks, you can read on the beach.  It's GOT to be warmer than what it will be at home.  Enjoy!!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall trip,  completed TWO transactions and snagged  444 AM, super happy with that!! I should have enough to order one more travel voucher before the end of the year bringing the total up to $3200 towards some kind of trip next year.  *



Wow, that's fantastic!  I tried.  I really wanted those air miles from Rexall's.  I made out a list and went there this afternoon.  I thought I was going to get just over 300.  But I kept hitting a wall.  Almost everything I wanted, they were out of stock...  I walked around trying to come up with $50 worth of stuff.  But when I realized I was throwing items in the cart just for the sake of hitting $50, I gave up.  I put everything back and walked out.    I went to Sobey's for our groceries and added another 125 to my husband's account.  He needs about 1,775 more on his card and then we will have enough (once the STB miles post) to get that new computer from his Air Miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I forgot there is a STB thread.  I'll post this there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I felt guilty about our 18 year old daughter (19 now) not joining us on our cruise last April.  On one hand I knew I would really enjoy a break from her but on the other hand I felt like a bad mom for those thoughts.  (wry grin)  But she chose not to go. She really wanted to stay the week with her Aunt & cousin.  She loved being with them and after the cruise I believe she would have been bored.  Your daughter will probably enjoy the time to herself and keep busy with work & friends.  Have fun!!


LOL...she's never home. I don't think she has traveled with us in about 8-9 years. My guilt is strictly because it's Christmas.  OK...maybe a touch of guilt that she might think we favour her sister.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL...she's never home. I don't think she has traveled with us in about 8-9 years. My guilt is strictly because it's Christmas.  OK...maybe a touch of guilt that she might think we favour her sister.



As much as we may try and think we are being fair, it's hard not to feel that way.  I always felt my brother was more favoured than me.  With my Italian grandparents because he was the grandSON.  With my parents because he got into trouble more than I did and took up more of their attention.

I fear our son feels his sister gets favoured more because she does get more attention with her disabilities.  I hope he realizes eventually that it's not that we *favour* her more; it's just that she needs more help.  (sigh)


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I swear everytime I go to Safeway, my great AM plans are foiled.  I planned on going in and making 2 shopping trips to scan the $100/100 coupon twice... except when I got there, the store was SO DEAD that there were only 2 cashiers running the whole place and not only could I not quietly sneak through self-checkout, the cashier refused to do a second transaction when I hit the $100 limit.  She was insistent, "Once per household per day"; I was so irritated because I HATE when cashiers try to gate-keep!  JUST SCAN THINGS, that is your job!    Seriously, let the GM of the store or Airmiles figure it out, it's not your business.  

Anyway... $230 spent, 156 AM earned... 

If you saw me yesterday in a Safeway in Calgary, I was the weirdo pushing a cart with like 12 blocks of butter in it LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Honestly, if it was me.  I would have said fine...got her to return a few things...and picked out the things I really NEEDED and would have left...or honestly.  I probably would have been like, fine...I'll take what I have here...and left the rest in the cart or on the belt.  
And yes, I worked last winter as a cashier at No Frills....so I have had my fill of customers who wanted me to do different things that were against company policies.  Sometimes I could help, others, there was no way I could do what they were asking.  And if that would have been me, I would have just done it.  That's a pretty grey area.  And honestly, they don't pay cashiers enough to really be the police of stupid policies like that.  


marcyleecorgan said:


> I swear everytime I go to Safeway, my great AM plans are foiled. I planned on going in and making 2 shopping trips to scan the $100/100 coupon twice... except when I got there, the store was SO DEAD that there were only 2 cashiers running the whole place and not only could I not quietly sneak through self-checkout, the cashier refused to do a second transaction when I hit the $100 limit.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Metro makes it pretty clear in their flyer that it's 1 offer per collector card per day.  Does Safeway say that in their flyer?  If not, I suggest phoning their Head Office and asking what the policy is.

But Sobey's does not, neither does Foodland.  I suspect Sobey's doesn't care if it's done more than once per day per card.  If I ever get a Cashier who refuses to do it, then I will do as Pumpkin suggested and leave half my order there.  Then I'll phone Sobey's and ask.  If they say yes I can, I will ask them to contact the store as I would like to go back in and finish my shopping.  One of these days I might get around to phoning Sobey's before I go shopping and confirm with them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our last THREE trips, our adult son didn't want to go.  The first two were cruises and he thought he would be bored without a friend (likely true) as he wouldn't have been able to drink at those times (under 21). Last year was the big Orlando theme park trip, which he hates rides.
This year is a Mexico AI and he's actually excited. I told him he should be milking all of the free travel he can get LOL


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nah, it took a great deal of time to walk the store and get all the groceries, this cashier is one of the more efficient ones at this location, and I didn't have a lot of time to spare before picking up kiddo from school.  
What I need to do for these kinds of multiple coupon uses is to either go to two different Safeways to buy the items, OR to carefully note the price and do some math to get only $100 worth of groceries at a time. 

Since Safeway doesn't advertise prices outside of what's in the flyer, and I have dyscalculia so it's hard for me to look at a cart and go, "Oh that's $_xxx _of groceries,"  I either need to use post-it notes to total my cart before I get to the register, or I need to bring my tablet and use it to do the same thing.  I make a strict list but one thing being out of stock or not the right quantity needed for my household can set me off on an adventure that distracts me from my AM plan!  When I have a full cart and $225 worth of food, I am NOT going to pick through it.  Food is food, we'll always eat it. 

At least the personalized Get My Offers threshold offers are finally stacking with the Spend/Get physical flyer coupons!  For once I got the $140/35 AM to stack with the $100/100 AM coupon...


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Beauty and Skin Care Event
Sunday Dec 16 2018
Spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles.
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_s...aign=december14-giftthemfavefragrances-Rexall

remember to check your load and Go
Mine is
Spend $70 or more and get 100 Bonus Miles, or $50 or more and get 60 Bonus Miles.

I do wish they would change my Load N Go offers once in awhile though.


----------



## ottawamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> Nah, it took a great deal of time to walk the store and get all the groceries, this cashier is one of the more efficient ones at this location, and I didn't have a lot of time to spare before picking up kiddo from school.
> What I need to do for these kinds of multiple coupon uses is to either go to two different Safeways to buy the items, OR to carefully note the price and do some math to get only $100 worth of groceries at a time.
> 
> Since Safeway doesn't advertise prices outside of what's in the flyer, and I have dyscalculia so it's hard for me to look at a cart and go, "Oh that's $_xxx _of groceries,"  I either need to use post-it notes to total my cart before I get to the register, or I need to bring my tablet and use it to do the same thing.  I make a strict list but one thing being out of stock or not the right quantity needed for my household can set me off on an adventure that distracts me from my AM plan!  When I have a full cart and $225 worth of food, I am NOT going to pick through it.  Food is food, we'll always eat it.
> 
> At least the personalized Get My Offers threshold offers are finally stacking with the Spend/Get physical flyer coupons!  For once I got the $140/35 AM to stack with the $100/100 AM coupon...



I hear you. I have started doing up a spreadsheet for my shop when I'm doing a threshold spend. Known $ go in one column and the ones I add at the store I add up on my phone. The known $ column saves a bit of adding. DH hates shopping with me when I do this because I take too long but I'll be darned if I spend more than I need to to get the AM bonus. Often I'm picking up things I don't necessarily need this week so I can always get them in next weeks threshold shop.


----------



## mernin

I ordered Universal tickets on Dec 11 evening...Received the email that they shipped yesterday afternoon (the 13th) and they arrived this am (the 14th)!  Crazy fast!  The website said the generic 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall
> Beauty and Skin Care Event
> Sunday Dec 16 2018
> Spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles.
> https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_s...aign=december14-giftthemfavefragrances-Rexall
> 
> remember to check your load and Go
> Mine is
> Spend $70 or more and get 100 Bonus Miles, or $50 or more and get 60 Bonus Miles.
> 
> I do wish they would change my Load N Go offers once in awhile though.


*The LnG threshold doesn't start till Monday BUT the Sunday offer will stack with the weekend spend $50 get 60 or spend $70 get 100 !!!!*


----------



## osully

Had a great trip to Sobeys tonight! Had $20 left of gift card from the Sobeys Urban Fresh promo last week  Spent $125 and earned 156AM. Had to buy some firelogs and omg, 6 are $25 at Sobeys! 

The MyOffers spend threshold worked in addition to the spend $100 get 100AM coupon  LOVE that!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow, that's fantastic!  I tried.  I really wanted those air miles from Rexall's.  I made out a list and went there this afternoon.  I thought I was going to get just over 300.  But I kept hitting a wall.  Almost everything I wanted, they were out of stock...  I walked around trying to come up with $50 worth of stuff.  But when I realized I was throwing items in the cart just for the sake of hitting $50, I gave up.  I put everything back and walked out.    I went to Sobey's for our groceries and added another 125 to my husband's account.  He needs about 1,775 more on his card and then we will have enough (once the STB miles post) to get that new computer from his Air Miles.



*We seem to go in spurts with Rexall, it's either we need nothing or BOOM, we both end up needing pricey items that might as well come from Rexall to get miles. I've spent a few trips like you where i question my cart and then "unshop" replacing everything while i mutter to myself. The one store in our city that is easy for me to get to is tiny, poorly stocked, doesn't treat the $5 survey coupon is a fashion that lets it work with anything else AND their prices are higher (seriously, i had a cart priced out to the penny but they were out of 3 things i NEEDED, went to one that's maybe 10 minutes away and we were almost $10 shy of the threshold )*

*I probably could have done at least one more transaction but i was taking the bus and my backpack was already full to the brim making me look like a turtle  Hubby dropped me off so i only needed to bus one direction but the one item the dietician wants me to take is seriously HEAVY!! I've got my fingers crossed that there will be another big offer at Rexall this week coming since the LnG threshold ends on Wednesday again.*


----------



## osully

I wanted to add that at Sobeys they gave me a receipt coupon valid Dec 20-24 only. Spend $150 get 150AM. Finally one I don't know that I can get to! Unless I pick up a frozen turkey to roast during the holidays so husband and I have our own stash of turkey leftovers  And maybe some candy for husband's stocking!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Sobeys gave me one for next weekend too: Spend $100, get 100 miles. This is Atlantic Sobeys.

$100 is the perfect amount to finish an targeted offer I had for Sobeys:

5 $100-transactions, earn 375 miles + 25 miles if I did all five transactions.


----------



## mernin

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My Sobeys gave me one for next weekend too: Spend $100, get 100 miles.


 I got this one too (in MB).


----------



## marcyleecorgan

osully said:


> I wanted to add that at Sobeys they gave me a receipt coupon valid Dec 20-24 only. Spend $150 get 150AM. Finally one I don't know that I can get to! Unless I pick up a frozen turkey to roast during the holidays so husband and I have our own stash of turkey leftovers  And maybe some candy for husband's stocking!



Yep I got that one too.  I don't know if I will be able to use it either... it sort of puts us over the grocery budget to spend that much.  So I guess it depends on what's on sale that I need to stock up on!


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a few last minute things at Sobeys and my receipt coupon is spend $150.00 get 150 airmiles but there is no way I can reach that a week before Christmas.
I don't usually ever spend over 100 at Sobeys unless there is a *Blue Friday event*.
On a plus note Gay Lea butter was only $2.97 lb and Schneiders bacon was $2.99 a lb today at Sobeys.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## roxysmum123

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall
> Beauty and Skin Care Event
> Sunday Dec 16 2018
> Spend 50.00 get 100 airmiles.
> https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/?utm_s...aign=december14-giftthemfavefragrances-Rexall
> 
> remember to check your load and Go
> Mine is
> Spend $70 or more and get 100 Bonus Miles, or $50 or more and get 60 Bonus Miles.
> 
> I do wish they would change my Load N Go offers once in awhile though.



The "Load N Go" are the ones you find on the AirMiles App right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

roxysmum123 said:


> The "Load N Go" are the ones you find on the AirMiles App right?


*Yes,  you can also load them on the website.  
Load and Go Rexall Offers *


----------



## bababear_50

So for my future reference,,,travel size or small products are not included in the Beauty event deal
I did get everything I need for my trip next month though just minus 100 airmiles which is a &*tch.
Heads up Nintendo Switch is the prize of the day on Reebee
https://www.reebee.com/flyers

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> So for my future reference,,,travel size or small products are not included in the Beauty event deal
> I did get everything I need for my trip next month though just minus 100 airmiles which is a &*tch.
> Heads up Nintendo Switch is the prize of the day on Reebee
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Oooh I would love to win one of those. We don't plan to buy one but free would be a good reason to try it  We love the Nintendo WiiU still!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woohoo! Got the 100 AM bonus from Shell for the 4 x 25L fillups.    That puts me at an even 11k of AM!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So this not really an Am post...but a PC optimum post.  I had around 380.00 worth of points.  The youngest kiddo wanted the nintendo switch (  another gaming system in the house  ) and I really didn't want to spend the 500.00 for the system and one game.  I mean do we REALLY need another gaming system.  I could spend that on something else instead of another gaming system.  But then I remembered that shoppers has gaming systems.  When I looked at the shoppers flyer, I noticed they were having a spend your points sale.  So we hit shoppers early - not long after they opened, bought one gaming system and 2 games and paid 37.00 out of our pocket!!!

I was going to use points - money ( cash out the groceries and just stash the cash ) for excursions for our Mexico trip.  Oh well...the kiddo will be thrilled that was really the only thing he wanted, and I had just said...NOPE...not happening bud! Guess it's back to watching the bonus days and see how much I can save in the next 5 months until we go to Mexico.


----------



## alohamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> So this not really an Am post...but a PC optimum post.  I had around 380.00 worth of points.  The youngest kiddo wanted the nintendo switch (  another gaming system in the house  ) and I really didn't want to spend the 500.00 for the system and one game.  I mean do we REALLY need another gaming system.  I could spend that on something else instead of another gaming system.  But then I remembered that shoppers has gaming systems.  When I looked at the shoppers flyer, I noticed they were having a spend your points sale.  So we hit shoppers early - not long after they opened, bought one gaming system and 2 games and paid 37.00 out of our pocket!!!
> 
> I was going to use points - money ( cash out the groceries and just stash the cash ) for excursions for our Mexico trip.  Oh well...the kiddo will be thrilled that was really the only thing he wanted, and I had just said...NOPE...not happening bud! Guess it's back to watching the bonus days and see how much I can save in the next 5 months until we go to Mexico.



I had a similar thing happen back on Black Friday. The saturday was a spend your points day and I had a 20x the points offer in the app soooo I ended up getting what I needed at about half the price and getting back 70,000 points. I got into my car in a little bit of shock actually.


----------



## bababear_50

Apple


----------



## Spotthecat

I have been killing it with the Optimum points lately. Especially as I got their PC card with the 10x the points until the end of the year if you shop at Shoppers. Well guess what? You get that 10x on gift cards (but not the regular Shoppers points with gift cards, but who cares?), so I bought a whack of gift cards to Disney to pay off my disney cruise, lol. At one point I had over 3000$'s worth of points. So we also bought the Switch, controllers, chargers, and I've been hitting various Shoppers to get some games too on points. I love those redeem 300,000 points and get 450$ (150$ extra) offers, those were good too. Or the one that said redeem 500,000 points and get 40% back in points. So yeah, got 200$ back in points for using points. Gotta love it.


----------



## Spotthecat

But I really feel like I'm cheating on my airmiles, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just had something post that i thought i was gonna need to chase down (and had frankly almost forgotten about!) I had an offer in the APP to shop at 2 partners before Oct 14th and get 50 AM! WOW, i wasn't sure how i was gonna prove that *

*AMEX posted our monthly miles and that let me cash in for one more travel voucher, up to $3,200 worth now!!!!!!!!*

*My PC points story: I wanted an Instant Pot but didn't want to pay for one, I mean do i really need one more "one-trick-pony" appliance in my tiny kitchen?? SURE thing, Black Friday (AKA my birthday) the danged things were on sale for $69.99 and there was no tax SO it was completely free. Took half my points but we weren't saving them for any specific reason.*

*NOW, here's what's happening in our household today .... Kids will all be here for Christmas/Birthday dinner soon-ish, turkey is in the oven, carrots & brussel sprouts are in crockpots (yes i have 3 of those  ), the rolls are in the fridge rising (Max & I made the dough last week and I froze them to bake once the turkey comes out) & I'm just getting ready to chuck the taters into my new instant pot. Doing some of the never-ending dishes a big meal creates and something didn't sound quite right when i pulled the plug ... awww CRAP, one of the drains has completely rusted out .. water everywhere and I'm down a sink  It's our son's b-day tomorrow so he's gonna get to help his dad buy a sink (somewhere we can get some points of some type, either AM or Aeroplan) and put it in!! (he isn't aware of that fact yet  )*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just had something post that i thought i was gonna need to chase down (and had frankly almost forgotten about!) I had an offer in the APP to shop at 2 partners before Oct 14th and get 50 AM! WOW, i wasn't sure how i was gonna prove that *
> 
> *AMEX posted our monthly miles and that let me cash in for one more travel voucher, up to $3,200 worth now!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *My PC points story: I wanted an Instant Pot but didn't want to pay for one, I mean do i really need one more "one-trick-pony" appliance in my tiny kitchen?? SURE thing, Black Friday (AKA my birthday) the danged things were on sale for $69.99 and there was no tax SO it was completely free. Took half my points but we weren't saving them for any specific reason.*
> 
> *NOW, here's what's happening in our household today .... Kids will all be here for Christmas/Birthday dinner soon-ish, turkey is in the oven, carrots & brussel sprouts are in crockpots (yes i have 3 of those  ), the rolls are in the fridge rising (Max & I made the dough last week and I froze them to bake once the turkey comes out) & I'm just getting ready to chuck the taters into my new instant pot. Doing some of the never-ending dishes a big meal creates and something didn't sound quite right when i pulled the plug ... awww CRAP, one of the drains has completely rusted out .. water everywhere and I'm down a sink  It's our son's b-day tomorrow so he's gonna get to help his dad buy a sink (somewhere we can get some points of some type, either AM or Aeroplan) and put it in!! (he isn't aware of that fact yet  )*


LOVE my instant pot!  Handiest appliance I have.  Using it tonight for a pasta dish.


----------



## ottawamom

Father/son bonding! A perfect birthday gift. Sorry to hear of your troubles. Enjoy your dinner, it sounds yummy.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Augh new sink drain!  Awful when it happens... 
We are installing a new sink ourselves... any hope of RONA in your area?


----------



## osully

Braved the mall today for last minute (in my opinion) Xmas shopping. Eek!

Hate shopping and not earning AM! 1 per $20 spent on my CC isn’t good enough for me!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a list of final things I need to buy tomorrow during the day as I will NOT be stepping foot into ANY store from Friday onward LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a list of final things I need to buy tomorrow during the day as I will NOT be stepping foot into ANY store from Friday onward LOL


The best part of shopping for me is running out to some store or another on Christmas Eve day.  It is a Christmas tradition in my house.  My Dad used to shop at a store called Savettes on Christmas Eve to buy presents so we continue that tradition and do some type of shopping on Christmas Eve day even if it is just buying lottery scratch tickets.


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a list of final things I need to buy tomorrow during the day as I will NOT be stepping foot into ANY store from Friday onward LOL





juniorbugman said:


> The best part of shopping for me is running out to some store or another on Christmas Eve day.  It is a Christmas tradition in my house.  My Dad used to shop at a store called Savettes on Christmas Eve to buy presents so we continue that tradition and do some type of shopping on Christmas Eve day even if it is just buying lottery scratch tickets.



Oh my goodness-I was out to a couple of stores today and sheesh, it was busy! I dont think I could do Christmas Eve, I would go bananas.

I have most of my shopping done but I do need a couple of things for my mother and I realized I am going to have to go out and face the crowds to do it-oh well, could be a lot worse.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1295604

Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1295454


Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1295461

Sobeys
buy 4 packs of pop (Coca-Cola soft drink products) $3.49 each get 50 airmiles (6x710 ml). $13.96
buy 3 bottles coke 500 ml get 20 airmiles (no price listed)



Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

I guess good thing I have a receipt coupon for Sobeys... if I can manage to spend $150.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got a coupon from Rexall good for tomorrow only spend 50 get a hundred I've included a screenshot I'll take time later to provide more details including a link if you prefer that*


* *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm excited/scared to see how many miles I've earned this month on my mastercard! Plus, on December 30th I get to go after my BMO 500 miles for that September promo!


----------



## mort1331

Hi There,
Thank you for being a loyal AIR MILES® Onyx® Collector. As a token of appreciation, we would like to extend an invite for you and a guest to see an upcoming NHL game. Tickets will be allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis.
We’ve been surprising Collectors with various tokens of appreciation as our way of simply saying_, “Thanks!”_  -  we hope you’ll be able to join us!
*Details:
Who:* You + a Guest
*What:* Toronto Maple Leafs vs. New York Rangers
*Where:* Scotiabank Arena, Toronto
*When:*  Saturday December 22, 2018 at 7:00pm

*RSVP:* If you are able to attend the concert please reply to this email as soon as possible for your best chance in securing tickets to this show.  Tickets are available to the first 5 Onyx Collectors only or until Wednesday December 19 2018  whichever occurs first.

Dinner and drinks will be served, please bring your photo ID and your AIR MILES Collector Card. Please note there is a 2 drink limit on alcoholic beverages.

Hope you can join us,
AIR MILES Onyx Team

*Limit of two tickets per Collector Account. All personal information collected will be subject to the AIR MILES Privacy Commitment to you. Offer is non-transferable and tickets must be accepted as presented.

Need to start checking my emails more often then once every couple of days. This was in my email. But just saw it today, thurs. So replied anyway to see, what the hell.
They emailed back, 


Get excited Eric!

and all the details. 
WOW what a great Christmas gift. 
****ty thing is I am working, so I am sending my BIL and newphew who are huge fans and they will have a great time.

Suprises all around.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got one email from rexall and one from airmiles, with two different coupon codes, both sepnd $50 get 100AM   I just don't think I have another $50 in stuff I need at RExall tomorrow!


----------



## osully

Dont need anything at Rexall. Won't be doing that one!

Metro STB coupon starts tomorrow. Bacon is on sale for $2.99. Will probably just redeem for $10 worth of Bacon


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmm I an not sure if I will be able to use my $150/150 AM coupon...


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> I got one email from rexall and one from airmiles, with two different coupon codes, both sepnd $50 get 100AM   I just don't think I have another $50 in stuff I need at RExall tomorrow!


*Can you share the code please so I can be sure to get the max # of miles? Is this from the app again? I still need more things the dietician recommended and i had my fingers crossed this offer would pop up again this week. Might be able to squeeze one more travel voucher out by the end of the year *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*UPDATE i can answer the question myself -- the 2nd offer is from the app and has a different code I'll make a better post with both codes, a link to the one and explanation of how to use them tomorrow when i get a chance later today (Trying to be the hostest with the mostest while the kids are home. Off we go in search of a sink/drain/pipes/putty/tape/ who knows what else!!)*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Thanks for posting the second code, I was trying to figure out how, I haven't quite figured out how to post pictures here!


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Hi There,
> Thank you for being a loyal AIR MILES® Onyx® Collector. As a token of appreciation, we would like to extend an invite for you and a guest to see an upcoming NHL game. Tickets will be allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis.
> We’ve been surprising Collectors with various tokens of appreciation as our way of simply saying_, “Thanks!”_  -  we hope you’ll be able to join us!
> *Details:
> Who:* You + a Guest
> *What:* Toronto Maple Leafs vs. New York Rangers
> *Where:* Scotiabank Arena, Toronto
> *When:*  Saturday December 22, 2018 at 7:00pm
> 
> *RSVP:* If you are able to attend the concert please reply to this email as soon as possible for your best chance in securing tickets to this show.  Tickets are available to the first 5 Onyx Collectors only or until Wednesday December 19 2018  whichever occurs first.
> 
> Dinner and drinks will be served, please bring your photo ID and your AIR MILES Collector Card. Please note there is a 2 drink limit on alcoholic beverages.
> 
> Hope you can join us,
> AIR MILES Onyx Team
> 
> *Limit of two tickets per Collector Account. All personal information collected will be subject to the AIR MILES Privacy Commitment to you. Offer is non-transferable and tickets must be accepted as presented.
> 
> Need to start checking my emails more often then once every couple of days. This was in my email. But just saw it today, thurs. So replied anyway to see, what the hell.
> They emailed back,
> 
> 
> Get excited Eric!
> 
> and all the details.
> WOW what a great Christmas gift.
> ****ty thing is I am working, so I am sending my BIL and newphew who are huge fans and they will have a great time.
> 
> Suprises all around.



That's awesome!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall's ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Thursday Dec 20th *
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned *
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger*
*First coupon has the bar code 417000050810*
*Direct link to this offer:*
*Spend $50 get 100 AM*
*Copy of the coupon if you'd rather that*
* *



*Second coupon has the bar code 417000050780*
*Copy of the coupon*
* *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been rather busy the last couple of days so if there are any questions that have slipped past, that are still unanswered, post them again and tag me -- or just reply to this post and I'll respond *

*I'll try to update the flyer links later (much) tonight after everyone goes to bed!!*


----------



## ottawamom

You need to get some sleep too!


----------



## bababear_50

Nitey nite Jacqueline!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Thanks for posting the second code, I was trying to figure out how, I haven't quite figured out how to post pictures here!



*It's actually pretty easy ...(this is for a windows based product, i know nada about Apple) Find an image you want to share .. right click and select Copy Image then when you want to put it here, right click and select Paste. OR if it's an image you have saved on your computer/phone you can choose the "upload a file" button next to the post reply, select the image you want and then it will give you the option of uploading a thumbnail or full image --- i tend to have terrible luck with the 2nd choice because it keeps telling me the file is too big, so right click to the rescue *


----------



## bababear_50

and I can't fall asleep.
last day of work before the holidays is Friday for me.
I am trying to put together a stock up Rexall list for tomorrow but I am coming up short.,,,,,,,,,,,
Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I really need to stop drinking coffee after 12 noon...............lol





Hugs
Mel


----------



## gskywalker

Ok so I only have airmiles cash and will be somewhere between 100-200 airmiles short of Onyx.  My question is, does it matter enough to try to get it?  What happens if they don't credit the airmiles until after Dec 31?  Of course then I read the email above about the free hockey game, so maybe that kind of thing makes it worth it?  Only problem is this is my last day I can get airmiles because tomorrow morning we surprise the kids and pick them up at school and leave for Disney World till after New Years.


----------



## dancin Disney style

gskywalker said:


> Ok so I only have airmiles cash and will be somewhere between 100-200 airmiles short of Onyx.  My question is, does it matter enough to try to get it?  What happens if they don't credit the airmiles until after Dec 31?  Of course then I read the email above about the free hockey game, so maybe that kind of thing makes it worth it?  Only problem is this is my last day I can get airmiles because tomorrow morning we surprise the kids and pick them up at school and leave for Disney World till after New Years.


IMO...Onyx is no big deal.  For me the biggest perk is the discounted miles required to redeem for merchandise....but I rarely use my miles for that.  I use my miles primarily for WDW tickets.  So I guess as with anything, it's a very personal thing....how do you plan to use your miles???  

If you want Onyx then head to Rexall today to make use of the coupons and that will get you the 200 miles in one shot.


----------



## TiggerTink82

Which airmiles post overnight? I'm 5 points short of my 3rd ticket and we leave in 25 days!!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TiggerTink82 said:


> Which airmiles post overnight? I'm 5 points short of my 3rd ticket and we leave in 25 days!!!!!!


*As mentioned above,  Rexal posts within 24 hours,  7 days a week.  Look for my post above with the 2 coupons you can use to get at least 200 miles for spending $50 *


----------



## TiggerTink82

thanks Donald! Guess i'll be taking a trip to Rexall this evening!


----------



## gskywalker

dancin Disney style said:


> IMO...Onyx is no big deal.  For me the biggest perk is the discounted miles required to redeem for merchandise....but I rarely use my miles for that.  I use my miles primarily for WDW tickets.  So I guess as with anything, it's a very personal thing....how do you plan to use your miles???
> 
> If you want Onyx then head to Rexall today to make use of the coupons and that will get you the 200 miles in one shot.



I only have cash miles, so mine aren't redeemed for merchandise, tickets, etc.  I am also concerned if I spend today and it doesn't get credited to the new year will it count towards this year's 6000 miles needed?  I am still also waiting on the 50 airmiles from Samsung and 100 from Sobeys for Shop the block.  Without those ones i wouldn't hit the 6000 miles either.


----------



## Donald - my hero

gskywalker said:


> I only have cash miles, so mine aren't redeemed for merchandise, tickets, etc.  I am also concerned if I spend today and it doesn't get credited to the new year will it count towards this year's 6000 miles needed?  I am still also waiting on the 50 airmiles from Samsung and 100 from Sobeys for Shop the block.  Without those ones i wouldn't hit the 6000 miles either.


*If you look at your account you'll see that miles get posted with the date they were earned in most cases.  Things like the bonus for using cash miles and perhaps the Samsung ones will unfortunately post with whatever they feel like.  In our case the metro we shop at only submits their info about once every 3 weeks so I'm always waiting for those to show but even though most of the miles we earn in December won't actually be in my account till 2019 they will still count towards 2018 totals.  If you are shopping today the miles will post with today's date,  the bonus miles are a bit more complicated!
I'm not sure what the advantage of ONYX is for cash miles though...*


----------



## gskywalker

Ok thanks.  I think if there isn't an advantage then I will pass as we are running around like crazy trying to wrap gifts, pack for the roadtrip to Disney tomorrow and then of course all the regular parenting things like a sick kid home, rep soccer tonight, etc.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I may have to change my Rexall shops to the evening. The daytime cashier there just hates that I can stack these coupons and I am not sure why or that it is any of her business.
I tried lending my paper coupons to a lady in front of me and she (cashier) wouldn't let me do it,,said she has to turn the coupons in at night,,I said these are readily available on the app and via phone email. Still no go--lady was upset --she just spent over $150.00 and could have gotten 600 airmiles instead she got nothing,I didn't have my phone with me or I would of just given the coupons to her and used my phone.
That's it for me for airmiles this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

That sounds awful Mel.  I know cashiers aren't  supposed to be the gatekeepers of the programs, but maybe top execs keep making comments down the ladder about reducing their use with customers?   It is not like there is any extra paperwork or effort to scan a few more things and push two more buttons... *sigh*

I had AM update from our many RONA trips and some gas at Shell... so I got to update my signature!  Exciting!


----------



## dancin Disney style

TiggerTink82 said:


> Which airmiles post overnight? I'm 5 points short of my 3rd ticket and we leave in 25 days!!!!!!


I would just buy the 5 miles....$1.50


----------



## ottawamom

I think when you purchase airmiles you have to do it in blocks of 100 (?). Maybe more, you can't just purchase the # you need.

Just confirmed with Airmiles site. Increments of 100 up to 2500 (max) at $.20 ea.


----------



## Teresa1963

Anyone else’s Samsung pay 75 am for linking number NOT posted. I did it the first day and still nothing.  Also I have received my airmile shop points with the multipliers but not the STB bonus of 50 am. Weird!


----------



## damo

Teresa1963 said:


> Anyone else’s Samsung pay 75 am for linking number NOT posted. I did it the first day and still nothing.  Also I have received my airmile shop points with the multipliers but not the STB bonus of 50 am. Weird!



Did you make sure that you locked the little lock beside the air miles number?

Most of us have not received out airmilesshops miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I think when you purchase airmiles you have to do it in blocks of 100 (?). Maybe more, you can't just purchase the # you need.
> 
> Just confirmed with Airmiles site. Increments of 100 up to 2500 (max) at $.20 ea.


Makes sense.  I’d still spend the $20 to buy the miles if I didn’t want to wait another week to earn them. It’s usually .30 per mile so it’s a bargain


----------



## Teresa1963

damo said:


> Did you make sure that you locked the little lock beside the air miles number?
> 
> Most of us have not received out airmilesshops miles.


I received them just not the STB 50 bonus   As for Samsung yes I checked that I had even added the airmiles and it is there and locked.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I think when you purchase airmiles you have to do it in blocks of 100 (?). Maybe more, you can't just purchase the # you need.
> 
> Just confirmed with Airmiles site. Increments of 100 up to 2500 (max) at $.20 ea.





dancin Disney style said:


> Makes sense.  I’d still spend the $20 to buy the miles if I didn’t want to wait another week to earn them. It’s usually .30 per mile so it’s a bargain



I’ve done for WDW tickets and would do ot again if needed. 20$ to be safe and get them on time is worth it imo.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm all ready for today
I have my Elf hat and flashing christmas light necklace,,,,,





Happy Day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I'm all ready for today
> I have my Elf hat and flashing christmas light necklace,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Day
> Hugs
> Mel


You'll be out that door like....




Me on the other hand...if I get through the work I've got laid out today I will only need to go back in on Sunday and Monday.  If I don't get my list finished for today I'll be going in tomorrow too.  Did mention I hate work in December?


----------



## isabellea

Leaving tomorrow morning at 3am to visit my parents in Ft Lauderdale and then WDW for NYE!!! So I want to wish you all Happy Holidays!! 

JOYEUSES FÊTES!!!


----------



## alohamom

Oh @isabellea have a wonderful time!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

isabellea said:


> Leaving tomorrow morning at 3am to visit my parents in Ft Lauderdale and then WDW for NYE!!! So I want to wish you all Happy Holidays!!
> 
> JOYEUSES FÊTES!!!



Have a great trip!  We were originally going to be in Hollywood (at the Margaritaville Resort) and then Boca Raton but cancelled because we decided our 6 year old should be home in the Ottawa snow for Santa.  Its 6 degrees and raining ...my backyard rink is taking a beating today!


----------



## isabellea

alohamom said:


> Oh @isabellea have a wonderful time!



Thank you!! If I survive my mom I’m sure we will!! The kids don’t know we are going to WDW Dec 29-Jan4 (it’s their Christmas gift)!!



TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Have a great trip!  We were originally going to be in Hollywood (at the Margaritaville Resort) and then Boca Raton but cancelled because we decided our 6 year old should be home in the Ottawa snow for Santa.  Its 6 degrees and raining ...my backyard rink is taking a beating today!



My 6yo hates rain and the no snow situation in Mtl so she’s very happy we’re going away for the first time at Christmas. Usually we do a Facetime with my parents on Dec 25 so they are very happy to be there with them this year. My kids request for Christmas day is to go to the beach!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  Back from a loooooooooong shopping trip.  I found enough things to stock up on to make it worth the $150 and a bit more!  
Spent $230, earned 249 AM plus an additional 75 AM if the coupons scanned properly - it shows on my receipt as Promo 9 and Promo 10 so hopefully it posts correctly!  Though fine print did mention something about not getting the AM until year-end...


----------



## ottawamom

Back in October I received and email offer, spend $900 on my M/C, while showing my AM card, at Sobeys and get 300AM. I purchased $750 in GC using my AM card Oct 4 and another 450 using DH AM card. I didn't think GC qualified so I didn't give the offer another thought. Imagine my surprise when I saw 300AM from Sobeys BMO offer in my account today. I had to go back to look and see what it was for this is the only offer I can imagine it would be. Somehow they counted part of the purchase I made using my M/C with DH AM card #.

It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I also got the Sobeys BMO offer.  Mine was only a max of 140 miles. I did the minimum which was spend $280 get 70.  I bought two gift cards for mine.


----------



## damo

I got 170 miles for the Sobey's BMO thing.  I have no clue what my threshold was.  I didn't think I would meet it, though, but I opted in anyways.  Glad I did!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine got posted too! $700 at Sobeys, get 240 miles. I think I bought like $400 or $600 in gift cards LOL


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I think in 2019 I may take the plunge with the rest of you and start my budgeting with grocery gift cards.


----------



## bababear_50

Last big shop before the Holidays,,I had a list and was checking it twice,,
then half way through my shop I realized I lost the receipt (somewhere in the store) that I got from last week's shop,,(Buy 150 in groceries get 150 airmiles).
I ran into the store manager who said she would still give me the 150 airmiles--Merry Christmas!
Total spend
$198.42
Total airmiles 419

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

I still havent made it out to Sobeys yet for my weekly groceries. There is pretty much NOTHING in the house to eat right now! I will probably end up using my Spend $150 get 150AM receipt... as we have people coming over for dinner tonight and Boxing Day too! Plus I am out of so many things right now. Usual grocery spend would be $100 but can bump it up by buying extra of what we are out of. Probably won't go back to the grocery store until NYE anyways!


----------



## ottawamom

You guys are lucky I never got one of those coupons on my receipt. (Not that I had $150 worth of groceries to get anyway)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ANyone else get a bunch of airmilesshops.ca miles to post today?  I honestly can't figure out how they came up with my amounts of miles LOL


----------



## Aladora

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ANyone else get a bunch of airmilesshops.ca miles to post today?  I honestly can't figure out how they came up with my amounts of miles LOL



Sadly, no. I have a ton that have not posted and I am getting really annoyed with airmilesshops.ca


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They were two Black Friday purchases, but NOT my STB purchases.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ANyone else get a bunch of airmilesshops.ca miles to post today?  I honestly can't figure out how they came up with my amounts of miles LOL



None of my AMS have posted.  I’ve previously had good luck with them, but this time I’m still waiting on a bunch. Including my STB ones, of course.


----------



## juniorbugman

I didn't have any airmiles shops post either.  Just waiting on one from Staples.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I still only have 2 of my 13 airmiles shop transactions post.  I keep hoping to see the big one (Dell) - I'll relax after that one posts!


----------



## damo

I did two (Roots and Amazon), both over $100, neither have posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Monday morning (pathetic) email coupon from Rexall *

*Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Dec 24th - 27th*

*I've decided that there is zero reason to update the flyer links at this point (oopsie got too busy, sorry) I'll be on point this week. I've already seen Metro &  Rexall and they are NOTHING worth getting excited about *


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Petro to take some money out of the bank (walking distance from home and I need cash for the dog's grooming), I was going to pick up gift cards for my nieces but they didn't have the ones I wanted. Did see they have Disney ones in $50 and $100. I know I can use petro points for those... so I'll be getting my gas at Petro for awhile I guess! They often send me offers to get bonuses, and I get 3 cents off when I use my RBC bank card to pay. I also linked my Bay points card to the Petro one, as well as CAA, not sure what that gets me though, especially since I don't usually shop at the bay! I know it's not AM related but it is points


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Monday morning (pathetic) email coupon from Rexall *
> 
> *Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Dec 24th - 27th*
> 
> *I've decided that there is zero reason to update the flyer links at this point (oopsie got too busy, sorry) I'll be on point this week. I've already seen Metro &  Rexall and they are NOTHING worth getting excited about *



I did shop at Rexall today. I promised the cashier I would be in before Xmas. I had a spend $25 get 50AM loaded to my card so I thought I would just pick up a few stocking stuffers. Walking the aisles I noticed an Obus form marked down to $40 from $90. I don't need one today but I have used one in the past. Another Obus form knee pillow for sleeping marked down 50%. (both discontinued items) A new nail file to round it all out and Merry Christmas to me! The spend $50 get 50AM came in handy. Never know what you may find at Rexall.

Merry Christmas everyone here on Canadian DIS!


----------



## mort1331

Wishing all my fellow Canadian Dissers a wonderful safe Christmas


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hope that all of my fellow Airmiles Hunters have a wonderful Christmas, however that looks to you & yours.*

*



*


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Merry Christmas from Disneyland!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Merry Christmas
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

wishing you all warmth this holiday season!

i haven’t really caught up on these boards since our disney world trip, but i hope everyone is well and finding time to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Merry Christmas to the best bunch of forum'ers on the World Wide Web! May your hunting be fruitful for 2019


----------



## Disney Addicted

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ottawamom

Merry Christmas! Happy Boxing Day tomorrow. Shopping here we come (not this airmiles hunter, I'm pooped)

OK I shopped, but it was online.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Happy Holidays everyone!  Merry Christmas!  

Reebee's flyers are up 

I got my AM from RONA so I updated my signature!


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry gang--I slept in

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1296263

Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1296262


Metro On
Dec 27-Jan 2
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1296208

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
I have a Dr appointment tomorrow,,consult to see about having something injected into my right knee. 
I believe it is a cortisone shot and was wondering your opinion --my trip to Disney is in 7 days,,while I was hoping this would help with my mobility I have never had this kind of shot so am I taking a TOO big of a risk here doing this so close to my trip? I am unable to be overly objective with this as the mere thought of a needle into my knee has me a bit scared.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> I have a Dr appointment tomorrow,,consult to see about having something injected into my right knee.
> I believe it is a cortisone shot and was wondering your opinion --my trip to Disney is in 7 days,,while I was hoping this would help with my mobility I have never had this kind of shot so am I taking a TOO big of a risk here doing this so close to my trip? I am unable to be overly objective with this as the mere thought of a needle into my knee has me a bit scared.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I have had Synvisc injections in my knees several times.  Never had an issue.  The doctor okayed me to go right back to work however one of the other women I worked with had them and said her doctor told her to keep her knee elevated for a few days.  She was a lazy sort who was always looking for ways to stay home so I never questioned my doctors okay to go straight back.  I did do a Disney trip a month after an injection once and didn't have any issues then either.  
Not sure about cortisone though.  Synvisc always did the trick for me.  I will tell you, I had to look away when she was doing the actual injection.  Weak stomach here.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I have had Synvisc injections in my knees several times.  Never had an issue.  The doctor okayed me to go right back to work however one of the other women I worked with had them and said her doctor told her to keep her knee elevated for a few days.  She was a lazy sort who was always looking for ways to stay home so I never questioned my doctors okay to go straight back.  I did do a Disney trip a month after an injection once and didn't have any issues then either.
> Not sure about cortisone though.  Synvisc always did the trick for me.  I will tell you, I had to look away when she was doing the actual injection.  Weak stomach here.  Hope all goes well.



Thanks Tink
I guess I will explain to him my vacation plans and see what he suggests.
I have a baker's cyst that is refilling with fluid and causing swelling and pain.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

look here

https://imgur.com/SzmBoXQ

This is my *Other* granddaughter (my youngest son tells me that this is all I am getting,,no kids for them).
Her name is Lady Grey,,she was a rescue kitten my son and daughter inlaw adopted last year.
She was very easy to buy for for Christmas (cheap),,plays with everything and anything she can find.
 And Global Pets gives me (her Nana) airmiles when I buy her toys and treats.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> I have a Dr appointment tomorrow,,consult to see about having something injected into my right knee.
> I believe it is a cortisone shot and was wondering your opinion --my trip to Disney is in 7 days,,while I was hoping this would help with my mobility I have never had this kind of shot so am I taking a TOO big of a risk here doing this so close to my trip? I am unable to be overly objective with this as the mere thought of a needle into my knee has me a bit scared.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I did the same thing, for the first time in November, prior to my December Disney trip. My doctor was awesome and there was no discomfort whatsoever. I had nothing to do (no elevating, resting etc), other than get the shot. I drove myself home. Sadly, the cortisone did absolutely nothing for me. I was very disappointed. I'm going to make another appointment to see what the next level up is. She did tell me, but I forgot the name of the shot. And, I will have to pay for it (cortisone is covered by the government, the other is not).
I was totally dreading the Disney trip, but we went with the plan of going slow, and I used my cane for support at all times in the Parks. Very necessary to keep the weight off that one knee, and to support the "stronger knee". In the end, we enjoyed ourselves by not having huge expectations on ourselves, resting and people watching a lot. I did all the big rides and the small ones that I wanted...and then some, so, all in all, a fun and successful trip.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I did the same thing, for the first time in November, prior to my December Disney trip. My doctor was awesome and there was no discomfort whatsoever. I had nothing to do (no elevating, resting etc), other than get the shot. I drove myself home. Sadly, the cortisone did absolutely nothing for me. I was very disappointed. I'm going to make another appointment to see what the next level up is. She did tell me, but I forgot the name of the shot. And, I will have to pay for it (cortisone is covered by the government, the other is not).
> I was totally dreading the Disney trip, but we went with the plan of going slow, and I used my cane for support at all times in the Parks. Very necessary to keep the weight off that one knee, and to support the "stronger knee". In the end, we enjoyed ourselves by not having huge expectations on ourselves, resting and people watching a lot. I did all the big rides and the small ones that I wanted...and then some, so, all in all, a fun and successful trip.


The Synvisc that I had for my injections was not covered, was fairly expensive but my work drug plan covered a lot of it.  It worked for my issues and no down time.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I did the same thing, for the first time in November, prior to my December Disney trip. My doctor was awesome and there was no discomfort whatsoever. I had nothing to do (no elevating, resting etc), other than get the shot. I drove myself home. Sadly, the cortisone did absolutely nothing for me. I was very disappointed. I'm going to make another appointment to see what the next level up is. She did tell me, but I forgot the name of the shot. And, I will have to pay for it (cortisone is covered by the government, the other is not).
> I was totally dreading the Disney trip, but we went with the plan of going slow, and I used my cane for support at all times in the Parks. Very necessary to keep the weight off that one knee, and to support the "stronger knee". In the end, we enjoyed ourselves by not having huge expectations on ourselves, resting and people watching a lot. I did all the big rides and the small ones that I wanted...and then some, so, all in all, a fun and successful trip.


Hi Deb
Thanks for sharing with me....
I have been looking forward to getting away but at times I've wondered if I'd of been better to just stay home and rest.
I have also been watching the disabilities threads and thinking if I have to I will get a EVC and I have adjusted my expectations
from previous trips. I've made some sit down reservations and all my FP+,,I do enjoy a nice cup of coffee and people watching.
Hopefully the weather is a bit warm and I can just enjoy some sit around the pool time.
Thanks again
Mel

P.S. Tink and Deb
I know someone who swears by Hyaluronic acid injections for knee pain.
She is a very spry 80 year old and says they works wonders for her knees.
I know she pays the doctor a fee for the shots.
https://www.webmd.com/osteoarthritis/osteoarthritis-of-the-knee-hyaluronic-acid-joint-injections


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updating the flyer links in the first post and AKKKK this batch of flyers runs until 2019, where did 2018 disappear to in such a hurry ?!?!?!?!*

*Links to flyers not provided above by Mel*

*Rexall ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobeys Western Flyer*
*Sobeys Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There is another multiplier offer happening *
**


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Fri Dec 28 -- Sun Dec 30
spend $30 get a 10.00 rexall coupon


----------



## BLAZEY

Teresa1963 said:


> Anyone else’s Samsung pay 75 am for linking number NOT posted. I did it the first day and still nothing.  Also I have received my airmile shop points with the multipliers but not the STB bonus of 50 am. Weird!


Not posted here either. And yes I locked the lock on the screen at the end of the number.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmm we need a few things but it looks like this week it might be better to shop at Co-Op.    We did get the rest of the AM from my last load-down, so I updated my signature _again_.  So exciting!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Psst ... @bababear_50 .. not sure if it's just me or not, but the last 2 pictures you've posted here are showing as broken images to me. I really want to see the pic of your fur-grandbaby to compare with OURS (also all we're getting here we've been told  ) son & his wife have 3 cats, a dog and .. A HORSE!! Our daughter & her wife have a cat, and yes, we do buy them gifts *

*I think the one from today is alerting us to the $10 gift card if you spend $30 on the weekend at Rexall?*


----------



## bababear_50

Quick side note
Injection ordered but we will delay me getting the shot till after Disney.
I am just one of those people that if it (prescription) has a listed side effect I will probably get it.
Dr. recommends a knee brace for right knee,,says it is affecting the stability of left knee,,it never rains sometimes. 
So now I have to look for a knee brace that doesn't cause the eczema and psoriasis to flare.
Good news is I have lost 5 pounds,,,
I might try a Shoppers Home Health Care place close to me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Quick side note
> Injection ordered but we will delay me getting the shot till after Disney.
> I am just one of those people that if it (prescription) has a listed side effect I will probably get it.
> Dr. recommends a knee brace for right knee,,says it is affecting the stability of left knee,,it never rains sometimes.
> So now I have to look for a knee brace that doesn't cause the eczema and psoriasis to flare.
> Good news is I have lost 5 pounds,,,
> I might try a Shoppers Home Health Care place close to me.
> Hugs
> Mel


*I've bought all types of braces at Rexall, just sayin *

*Great news about the weight loss, that is soooo hard during the time of year that seems to be food-centric, you must be so proud of yourself!!!!*


----------



## Newcastle

isabellea said:


> Base: 20 AM
> 5X: 80 bonus AM (total with base:100 AM)
> 10X: 180 bonus AM (total with base:200)
> 
> Total: 280 AM


So sorry I missed this Isabelle and thank you for taking the time to explain that!  Clearly, I was not even close with my calculations but I do prefer my method .


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Psst ... @bababear_50 .. not sure if it's just me or not, but the last 2 pictures you've posted here are showing as broken images to me. I really want to see the pic of your fur-grandbaby to compare with OURS (also all we're getting here we've been told  ) son & his wife have 3 cats, a dog and .. A HORSE!! Our daughter & her wife have a cat, and yes, we do buy them gifts *
> 
> *I think the one from today is alerting us to the $10 gift card if you spend $30 on the weekend at Rexall?*



Thanks for the heads up,,,,not my day-locked myself out of the car twice..thank goodness for CAA.
Time for bed or binge on something on Netflix,,, but the car is off limits...at least till I get the bathroom sink unplugged,,uhhhh what a day.
And atleast my kid didn't put some small toys down the toilet drain like the dad's son I met tonight at Canadian Tire.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> The Synvisc that I had for my injections was not covered, was fairly expensive but my work drug plan covered a lot of it.  It worked for my issues and no down time.


 Thanks! I'll need to call my insurance with fingers crossed that some of it is paid for. 



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Deb
> Thanks for sharing with me....
> I have been looking forward to getting away but at times I've wondered if I'd of been better to just stay home and rest.
> I have also been watching the disabilities threads and thinking if I have to I will get a EVC and I have adjusted my expectations
> from previous trips. I've made some sit down reservations and all my FP+,,I do enjoy a nice cup of coffee and people watching.
> Hopefully the weather is a bit warm and I can just enjoy some sit around the pool time.
> Thanks again
> Mel
> 
> P.S. Tink and Deb
> I know someone who swears by Hyaluronic acid injections for knee pain.
> She is a very spry 80 year old and says they works wonders for her knees.
> I know she pays the doctor a fee for the shots.
> https://www.webmd.com/osteoarthritis/osteoarthritis-of-the-knee-hyaluronic-acid-joint-injections


THAT'S the name of what my doctor mentioned when I had the cortisone shot. Thank you for the name *and *the link!



bababear_50 said:


> Quick side note
> Injection ordered but we will delay me getting the shot till after Disney.
> I am just one of those people that if it (prescription) has a listed side effect I will probably get it.
> Dr. recommends a knee brace for right knee,,says it is affecting the stability of left knee,,it never rains sometimes.
> So now I have to look for a knee brace that doesn't cause the eczema and psoriasis to flare.
> Good news is I have lost 5 pounds,,,
> I might try a Shoppers Home Health Care place close to me.
> Hugs
> Mel


For sure get the knee brace! I injured my right knee in 1999, but wasn't able to find a brace that fit, and I think it was because the left leg carried the brunt of things over the years that *it* is the one that has the worst of the arthritis. I've already told my kids....care for things now, not later! 
We dealt with both Shoppers Home Health Care in the city earlier this year with respect to issues that my Mom was having. They are awesome and so knowledgeable! Good luck! I find the cane a godsend. I don't need it all the time, but I know that if there is a day that I don't use it, I pay for it the next. And Ibuprofen (I know, but it is the ONLY thing that works for me).


----------



## osully

I overdid the grocery spending this month so I’m trying to make our food last til the new year! 

Got my most wanted Instant Pot! So far I have done the water test and made a steamed sweet potato!


----------



## damo

osully said:


> I overdid the grocery spending this month so I’m trying to make our food last til the new year!
> 
> Got my most wanted Instant Pot! So far I have done the water test and made a steamed sweet potato!



I use mine quite a bit but I find that you really need to practice with them. For example, things like pork chops and pot roast really vary in cook times depending on what recipe you see.  Way too many of them don't cook things long enough and they come out tough.   If you find any great recipes, please post or link to them!


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> I overdid the grocery spending this month so I’m trying to make our food last til the new year!
> 
> Got my most wanted Instant Pot! So far I have done the water test and made a steamed sweet potato!


I'm over the $1000 mark this month so I will be picking at whats in the cupboard for a week or so as well.  
I'm using my Instant Pot tonight to reheat a bone in ham, reheating it in the oven would just dry it out where as the IP will keep the moisture in.  Love my IP soooo much.  makes everything so much easier.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So just wanted to say a big thank you to all you fellow Am hunters.  I would not have had my most successful year AM hunting without all your tips and tricks.  I think I did pretty well considering that the bulk of my miles come from Safeway/ Sobeys, and then the big promos.  We did get the BMO world elite card and used that until our travel agent for the dd wedding said that  AM would be changing the way the travel vouchers work, and we cashed in 1800.00 in travel vouchers to use for the dd destination wedding.   We have since switched to the west jet card and I will still continue to work the AM program as well as I can to save those AM for possibly a future grad trip for the son to Universal Orlando  And considering we don't have a rexall near us and we have a bulk fuel card instead of using shell unless it's big promos or we are travelling...I think I did pretty good this year.  Thanks again for all the tips and tricks for collecting as many Am as I have this year.    
Current status (until December 31, 2019)

Onyx

You've collected:
15,507*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday




Congratulations! You′ve earned 6,000 Miles this calendar year and achieved OnyxTM status.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We've had a fairly successful year as well! I was just able to order one more travel voucher thanks to the 3 coupon Thursdays at Rexall this month bringing the total to $3300, not sure where we'll go but that's a huge deposit!*

* *


----------



## bababear_50

My total for this year is a lot higher than usual.

https://imgur.com/RueYix5
27,997
I don't think next year will be as high.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

19,383 to-date.  Less than I thought but a nice amount regardless!

My husband's card earned 10,629 to-date.



bababear_50 said:


> My total for this year is a lot higher than usual.
> 
> https://imgur.com/RueYix5
> 27,997
> I don't think next year will be as high.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That's impressive!  Maybe another 3 will post before the 1st so it rounds up to 28,000 even!


----------



## bababear_50

I just picked up a couple of tickets on airmiles for
Hotel Cirque Eloize at Sony Centre/Toronto
two tickets/Orchestra seating
Feb 7 2019.
1,550 airmiles






http://www.sonycentre.ca/calendar-event-details/?id=431
This is my last airmile gift for my son and daughter inlaw for awhile ,,now I am saving just for me,
Universal tickets.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> 19,383 to-date.  Less than I thought but a nice amount regardless!
> 
> My husband's card earned 10,629 to-date.
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive!  Maybe another 3 will post before the 1st so it rounds up to 28,000 even!



I think your totals are awesome Hon,,especially doing two cards.
Well Done!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## roxysmum123

Those of you who have 5 figure miles for the year - how do you do it?!  I feel like it'll be impossible to do just with gas, groceries, and Rexall - - but is it possible???


----------



## bababear_50

roxysmum123 said:


> Those of you who have 5 figure miles for the year - how do you do it?!  I feel like it'll be impossible to do just with gas, groceries, and Rexall - - but is it possible???



Hi Hon
Everyone is different,,,,,, for me,,I rarely shop online.
1, I buy the $100 or $150 Sobeys and Metro and Foodland grocery gift cards when available.
2, Last summer I accumulated a lot of airmiles buying gift cards at Shell and using them for my everyday needs,,(Canadian Tire Gift Cards,Home Depot Gift Cards--I was doing a home renovation).(Every 100 dollars I spent gave me 100 airmiles).
3, I stockpile paper and cleaning products and only buy them when they are on sale and if I can get airmiles.
4. Have you ever bought a Grocery store gift card and then when doing your next shopping thrown in your favorite coffee shop gift card or gas card??

Shop The block =2,000
March Mega Miles=1250
total
3250 airmiles

Hugs to you


----------



## roxysmum123

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Everyone is different,,,,,, for me,,I rarely shop online.
> 1, I buy the $100 or $150 Sobeys and Metro and Foodland grocery gift cards when available.
> 2, Last summer I accumulated a lot of airmiles buying gift cards at Shell and using them for my everyday needs,,(Canadian Tire Gift Cards,Home Depot Gift Cards--I was doing a home renovation).(Every 100 dollars I spent gave me 100 airmiles).
> 3, I stockpile paper and cleaning products and only buy them when they are on sale and if I can get airmiles.
> 4. Have you ever bought a Grocery store gift card and then when doing your next shopping thrown in your favorite coffee shop gift card or gas card??
> 
> Shop The block =2,000
> March Mega Miles=1250
> total
> 3250 airmiles
> 
> Hugs to you




I haven't done the gift cards thing - but considering I'm trying to get away from using my credit cards this might be a good way to go - buy the gift cards and use those instead of credit.  Does Shell often have promos for GC's? I follow this group closely now so I'm hoping I don't miss a smart deal in the future  

I should hit 2000 on Shop the Block for sure - fingers crossed for March Mega Miles successes


----------



## osully

Woohoo! An amazing year for our AM group! 

I'm at 16,728 AM earned this year. Plus another 200 or so that I earned at Sobeys last Sunday that hasn't posted yet but will count to the year! Not that it counts but cannot wait for that 2000AM to post from STB! I want an immersion blender or a stand mixer once I have earned enough! (after booking flights for WDW next year... which should be possible on Jan 2!)

Husband earned 767 so far but he only started in late summer and we do almost everything through my card (BMO mastercard, Shell, Sobeys, etc). All cash miles which we use for Starbucks $$$ - have $60 saved right now for treats and drinks on our Nov 2019 trip to WDW! Plus 2000 earned for STB, so another $200 of Starbucks!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I just picked up a couple of tickets on airmiles for
> Hotel Cirque Eloize at Sony Centre/Toronto
> two tickets/Orchestra seating
> Feb 7 2019.
> 1,550 airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonycentre.ca/calendar-event-details/?id=431
> This is my last airmile gift for my son and daughter inlaw for awhile ,,now I am saving just for me,
> Universal tickets.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


tempting ,,,have to think about this one for the girls. they love cirque.


----------



## juniorbugman

They have a new Shell promotion.
Text the word “SHELL” to phone number 111222 before March 20, 2019. You’ll be asked to provide your 11-digit AIR MILES Card Number.
Starts Jan 1, 2019

The offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use for a 10 week period. Your specific promotion dates will be sent to you via text.

Once you get that text simply use your AIR MILES card when you fill up with at least 25L of fuel and get 10 Bonus Miles every time – up to 100!

Offer can be used in store or at the pump.

Standard message rates apply.

Link below to website.

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/more-air-miles-with-shell.html

edited to add doesn't start until Jan 1, 2019.


----------



## marchingstar

whoa, those are some impressive totals for the year! good job, everyone!

my earnings this year were a bit lower, 10 240. but for a good couple months i earned basically nothing because we had a new baby and friends and family brought most of our food. so i feel pretty good about my number.


----------



## osully

marchingstar said:


> whoa, those are some impressive totals for the year! good job, everyone!
> 
> my earnings this year were a bit lower, 10 240. but for a good couple months i earned basically nothing because we had a new baby and friends and family brought most of our food. so i feel pretty good about my number.


Congrats on your baby!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have 7551 this year, mostly since September so I am very happy about that. Plus I still have over 2500 pending from airmilesshops Black Friday weekend - I am so glad I found this group to give me guidance on air miles collection - our 2020 trip is going to cost much less than I had initially thought!


----------



## Disney Addicted

roxysmum123 said:


> Those of you who have 5 figure miles for the year - how do you do it?!  I feel like it'll be impossible to do just with gas, groceries, and Rexall - - but is it possible???



Looking back at the past 12 months my biggest earners were the Shell offers; Rexall; STB; Mega Miles; maxing out the grocery gift card offers from Sobey's/Foodland; Blue Friday's; Back to School; Miss Fresh and erewards.  Plus I refuse to let go of even 1 air mile.  I figure if I spent the money I am owed the air miles.  I track them and will chat to get my missing miles.  I especially refused to let go of the extra 750 air miles (for both cards) that Sobey's promised to honor.  They did finally honour and give the extra miles to me.



juniorbugman said:


> They have a new Shell promotion.
> Text the word “SHELL” to phone number 111222 before March 20, 2019. You’ll be asked to provide your 11-digit AIR MILES Card Number.
> 
> The offer will be loaded onto your AIR MILES Card and ready to use for a 10 week period. Your specific promotion dates will be sent to you via text.
> 
> Once you get that text simply use your AIR MILES card when you fill up with at least 25L of fuel and get 10 Bonus Miles every time – up to 100!
> 
> Offer can be used in store or at the pump.
> 
> Standard message rates apply.
> 
> Link below to website.
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/more-air-miles-with-shell.html



Awesome, thanks!    I had this number in my cell already but it looks like the last time I had any offers from them was back in July 2017!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

roxysmum123 said:


> Those of you who have 5 figure miles for the year - how do you do it?!  I feel like it'll be impossible to do just with gas, groceries, and Rexall - - but is it possible???



A lot of it depends on which province you live in.  For the Atlantic, our offers are NEVER as good as those in Ontario.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my yearly total and I had over 12,000 miles! I have no idea how I did that! AND, DH had over 9,000!  I'm kinda in shock TBH.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll be curious to see the new Redtag.ca set up for redeeming miles for trips in the new year.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I came in at 26,000 for the year. I joined AM in late Feb so really 10 months. This number includes an accrual for Stb. I built up a lot from gift cards at shell and sobeys offers. I find I don’t get Rexall points much being a guy.  Looking forward to seeing if I can max more next year. Props to all of you smart ladies and dudes on here


----------



## mernin

I am finishing the year at 17,433 miles!  With big thanks from the experts on this board!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I did a chat with airmiles on facebook today about my missing airmilesshops miles for Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  I expected the "wait 60 days" answer, but instead she had me provide the dates/amounts/shop/shop multipliers/pre-tax, pre-inclusion spend and then credited them all!  Almost 2900 airmiles (I was still waiting on our Dell PC purchase, which made up most of that).   They posted as "missing miles" with today's dates - so two things.  If you have a significant amount, maybe wait till January so they count towards next years Onyx (wish I had, I thought they would post as the purchase date), and make sure they know if one needs to count to STB - I had another one post properly that was over $100, so I didn't worry about that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did a chat on FB air miles and it was not as successful. I wanted my 500 miles for the Sept. BMO offer!  She wanted me to send her three transactions from my statement, but my statement only went as far back as Sept. 23 and I only had one partner transaction that I could tell her about.  

I'm not paying $5.00 to get a copy of my earlier statement for this.  I guess I will just have to wait until tomorrow and so a live chat with another rep.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Thanks to this group, we managed 19 840 AM this year. Now, 3000 were for getting the World elite card but still. Before this group, I don't think i had collected that amount the whole time i was collecting. I love this thread and Donald for moderating.


----------



## cari12

Our total for this year is 13,661 AM. In the past I would say we probably did about 8,000 AM per year but thanks to this group, we have a nice jump in AM earned. We mainly earn from Safeway and our BMO Mastercard. However, due to tips and encouragement from all of you kind folks, I now go to most Blue Fridays (never really bothered before but am more creative with them now thanks to tips found on this board) and achieve the big promo's like Mega Miles and STB which has made a significant jump in our total. 

I love coming here to see if there are any promo's I don't know about and tips for achieving them without spending money we wouldn't normally spend. I'm with those that will not spend just to earn miles. Thank you so much to Donald for keeping things so organized and highlighting the important deals; and to all of you for the many tips and tricks to earn more miles!


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you to each and every person who contributes to this thread. We are a strong Airmiles collecting force (and a pretty nice bunch of people). I don't think I could ever collect the airmiles I do without your help.


----------



## Silvermist999

My total earn this year was over 23,000 AM.  Amazing!  We have both the MC and Amex Airmiles cards, charge everything and pay in full each month,  this along with Shell (we drive two vehicles that only take VPower) and my online shopping addiction (joking but not really) contribute the most to my annual AM balance.  I only recently started doing the Mega Miles and STB offers and I think I only did two Blue Fridays.  I used to ignore these types of offers but you guys all helped me strategize and up my earning potential!  I just basically wiped out most of my AM for our upcoming WDW/UO/IOA trip, so very eager to earn more in 2019! Thanks all!


----------



## hdrolfe

I earned just over 10K AM this year. Not bad really considering the budget restrictions I've had. Hoping to do as well next year!

I got my Miss Fresh box last week and actually cooked! AM has led me to cooking real meals where I have to chop things and everything. Hopefully the airmiles will come soon. Though perhaps I'd rather they show up in the new year to start off 2019! 

I'm also curious how the new travel site will work, though I think I want to plan a cruise so I remember seeing that won't be available for awhile. 

This year I used my Airmiles for a couple flights, a hotel, a fancy suitcase, a new toaster oven that works super and an awesome lock for the front so kiddo can get in without having to carry a key! It also lets me know when he unlocks the door (in case he "forgets" to call me when he gets home). I think I got some movie passes along the way. Plans for 2019, flights? hotels? crusie (if possible) and maybe the fancy robot lawn mower...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick reminder for those of you who like to have a copy of all of your transactions for 2018 that you have until 11:59 to do that. Some of us like to have that to refer to when we need an idea of how long miles take to post. You can either go old school and print it out or save it as a PDF, just go to your transaction record and toggle to the last 12 months. It will look grim next Sunday morning when our status updates!!*

*I've been quiet the last couple of days because we went on an impromptu get-away to London (ON that is!) with the hopes of going to the movies, out to eat and spend some of our multitude of gift cards that we buy from our kids (my mom insists on giving them cards they have no use for and we turn around and buy them  ) Turned out there was NOTHING on we wanted to see, we had 3 horrid meals out and the one thing i really wanted to buy was nowhere to be found  Soooooo, we spend 3 days basically in bed, eating junk food (bought at Sobeys with our StB & MM gift cards) and started our annual binge-movie watching that typically makes up our New Year's Eve. We picked Harry Potter this year, great choice!  We had a suite but decided the bed was more comfy, tossed a blanket on it to contain the cheesie dust, dropped chocolate pieces & slopped pop we rarely drink and had a BLAST! When we got home this afternoon, we unpacked, whined at each other about being home, changed into our PJ's, grabbed bowls of cereal and watched the next HP movie *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I'm going to be screwed when I go to chase my Sept BMO 500 miles.  On the fb chat yesterday, the lady asked for 3 transactions I made at partners, dates, amounts, etc. When I went to my October statement, I could only tell her one as the statement only went back to Sept. 23!  I would have to pay $5.00 to get a copy of the earlier statement. Would you pay the $5.00 to get the statement? I can see in my air miles account for Sept. I did a Lawton's and Sobeys transaction on Sept. 22 and I made a payment to my CC on that date to my MC for those amounts.  So frustrating!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think I'm going to be screwed when I go to chase my Sept BMO 500 miles.  On the fb chat yesterday, the lady asked for 3 transactions I made at partners, dates, amounts, etc. When I went to my October statement, I could only tell her one as the statement only went back to Sept. 23!  I would have to pay $5.00 to get a copy of the earlier statement. Would you pay the $5.00 to get the statement? I can see in my air miles account for Sept. I did a Lawton's and Sobeys transaction on Sept. 22 and I made a payment to my CC on that date to my MC for those amounts.  So frustrating!


I do online banking for my BMO MC (That's the only thing I have with BMO), and I can see my statements online.  if you sign up for it now I'm not sure if you'll be able to see your previous statements, but at least you'll have them for future promos.  What were the dates the transactions had to be made?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only have my mastercard with BMO, no other banking.

The dates of the promo were Sept 1-30. I can only go back three statements, which is October. My statement period starts on the 23rd of each month.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I only have my mastercard with BMO, no other banking.
> 
> The dates of the promo were Sept 1-30. I can only go back three statements, which is October. My statement period starts on the 23rd of each month.


When you go in to see your MC statements you should have an option to set up e-statements.  If you do this you will be able to see/get copies of all your statements for 2018.  Its very easy to do however you will no longer get mailed copies sent to you.  I think you can switch back when your finished getting your information you need however its been a while since I helped someone with this so that could have changed.  
Even though you only have the MC you should be able to get the information without spending money getting copies.  Good luck.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick reminder for those of you who like to have a copy of all of your transactions for 2018 that you have until 11:59 to do that. Some of us like to have that to refer to when we need an idea of how long miles take to post. You can either go old school and print it out or save it as a PDF, just go to your transaction record and toggle to the last 12 months. It will look grim next Sunday morning when our status updates!!*
> 
> *I've been quiet the last couple of days because we went on an impromptu get-away to London (ON that is!) with the hopes of going to the movies, out to eat and spend some of our multitude of gift cards that we buy from our kids (my mom insists on giving them cards they have no use for and we turn around and buy them  ) Turned out there was NOTHING on we wanted to see, we had 3 horrid meals out and the one thing i really wanted to buy was nowhere to be found  Soooooo, we spend 3 days basically in bed, eating junk food (bought at Sobeys with our StB & MM gift cards) and started our annual binge-movie watching that typically makes up our New Year's Eve. We picked Harry Potter this year, great choice!  We had a suite but decided the bed was more comfy, tossed a blanket on it to contain the cheesie dust, dropped chocolate pieces & slopped pop we rarely drink and had a BLAST! When we got home this afternoon, we unpacked, whined at each other about being home, changed into our PJ's, grabbed bowls of cereal and watched the next HP movie *



I'm sorry.  I just cannot figure out how to save it as a PDF file.  I'd love to do this instead of printing but I don't see an option anywhere to do that.  Could you tell me how please?

Harry Potter movies are always a good choice!!   On to the third tonight?


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email coupon
spend 50.00 get 80 bonus airmiles
Monday to Thursday

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...ecember31-your80bonusmilescouponishere-Rexall

I don't have the App--does anyone know if the App has a different code?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I earned just over 8700 AM this year and am currently sitting on a nice piggy bank of AM for the 2022 trip...  
Thanks for helping me achieve Onyx y'all!

I am happy to help with my tips/tricks for anyone, that's part of the fun of this group.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall email coupon
> spend 50.00 get 80 bonus airmiles
> Monday to Thursday
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...ecember31-your80bonusmilescouponishere-Rexall
> 
> I don't have the App--does anyone know if the App has a different code?
> Hugs
> Mel


What is the App?  Is it the actual Rexall app or something different?


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm sorry.  I just cannot figure out how to save it as a PDF file.  I'd love to do this instead of printing but I don't see an option anywhere to do that.  Could you tell me how please?
> 
> Harry Potter movies are always a good choice!!   On to the third tonight?



on my computer, i press print and in the bottom left corner there’s a drop down menu that has “save as pdf” as an option.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> What is the App?  Is it the actual Rexall app or something different?



Hi Hon
I am not sure but Jacqueline has posted an image before ,,I think it's an application on her phone for Rexall.
Hugs
Mel

https://www.rexall.ca/mobile-app


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I only have my mastercard with BMO, no other banking.
> 
> The dates of the promo were Sept 1-30. I can only go back three statements, which is October. My statement period starts on the 23rd of each month.





tinkerone said:


> When you go in to see your MC statements you should have an option to set up e-statements.  If you do this you will be able to see/get copies of all your statements for 2018.  Its very easy to do however you will no longer get mailed copies sent to you.  I think you can switch back when your finished getting your information you need however its been a while since I helped someone with this so that could have changed.
> Even though you only have the MC you should be able to get the information without spending money getting copies.  Good luck.




I also can see my eStatements back for 12 months. I hope you can get access to yours!
Thank you for mentioning this. I also have not received my 500 bonus miles and I am sure I have a pile of 3 receipts somewhere.... but with all the re-organizing and shuffling I did for Christmas, I'm not actually sure where they are right now. So I went online and saved my both statements I have which include September transactions.

Possibly you can see this screenshot I took of where/how to access the eStatements, in case you actually have access to them but didn't know. Otherwise, it would be up to you whether you feel $5 is worth paying for 500 miles. Sorry you learned this only now.


----------



## tinkerone

kimbert said:


> I also can see my eStatements back for 12 months. I hope you can get access to yours!
> Thank you for mentioning this. I also have not received my 500 bonus miles and I am sure I have a pile of 3 receipts somewhere.... but with all the re-organizing and shuffling I did for Christmas, I'm not actually sure where they are right now. So I went online and saved my both statements I have which include September transactions.
> 
> Possibly you can see this screenshot I took of where/how to access the eStatements, in case you actually have access to them but didn't know. Otherwise, it would be up to you whether you feel $5 is worth paying for 500 miles. Sorry you learned this only now.
> 
> View attachment 372548


In case you didn't know this, or in case others may not, that drop down box where it says 'Last 12 Statements'?  If you click on that you can get previous years, so 2017, 2016, 2015 etc.  It doesn't just stop at the last 12.  Saves so much paper storage.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't see anything in my Airmiles app which is where I have found an extra offer in the past. They may have one that will stack for Thursday (at least that is what they have been doing recently). We'll have to wait and see what the new year brings.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> When you go in to see your MC statements you should have an option to set up e-statements.  If you do this you will be able to see/get copies of all your statements for 2018.  Its very easy to do however you will no longer get mailed copies sent to you.  I think you can switch back when your finished getting your information you need however its been a while since I helped someone with this so that could have changed.
> Even though you only have the MC you should be able to get the information without spending money getting copies.  Good luck.



I have gone in and changed to e-statements. I won't likely have access until Jan 2 or 3 as it takes 24 hours.  Hopefully should help me out though!  What's a few more days waiting at this point!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm sorry.  I just cannot figure out how to save it as a PDF file.  I'd love to do this instead of printing but I don't see an option anywhere to do that.  Could you tell me how please?
> 
> Harry Potter movies are always a good choice!!   On to the third tonight?


*@marchingstar mentioned exactly how i do this .. works on Windows based computers, i have ZERO experience with Apple products *
*In case you're a visual learner like I am .. here's what it will look like .. might be worded slightly differently depending on which Windows you are running, this is from Windows 10 (this copied in as a MASSIVE image so i inserted as a thumbnail, click on it if you want to actually SEE IT *
* *
*We're starting tonight with #5 , Order of the Phoenix BTW*



bababear_50 said:


> I don't have the App--does anyone know if the App has a different code?
> Hugs
> Mel





tinkerone said:


> What is the App?  Is it the actual Rexall app or something different?





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure but Jacqueline has posted an image before ,,I think it's an application on her phone for Rexall.
> Hugs
> Mel





ottawamom said:


> I don't see anything in my Airmiles app which is where I have found an extra offer in the past. They may have on that will stack for Thursday (at least that is what they have been doing recently). We'll have to wait and see what the new year brings.



*The extra coupon comes from the Airmiles App, IMHO the Rexall one is pretty useless!! For me the extra offer only pops up the day of but i think @CanadianKrista seems to know about it a good 24 hours before i do, perhaps she'll share (oops assumption on my part that you ARE a she, sorry if I'm wrong)*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *@marchingstar mentioned exactly how i do this .. works on Windows based computers, i have ZERO experience with Apple products *



how funny, i almost wrote the opposite caveat on my post! so this trick should work on either operating system. 

enjoy your movie marathon! (i love harry potter)


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> on my computer, i press print and in the bottom left corner there’s a drop down menu that has “save as pdf” as an option.



Thanks!!



Donald - my hero said:


> *@marchingstar mentioned exactly how i do this .. works on Windows based computers, i have ZERO experience with Apple products *
> *In case you're a visual learner like I am .. here's what it will look like .. might be worded slightly differently depending on which Windows you are running, this is from Windows 10 (this copied in as a MASSIVE image so i inserted as a thumbnail, click on it if you want to actually SEE IT *
> *View attachment 372580 *
> *We're starting tonight with #5 , Order of the Phoenix BTW*



Thanks!  I was able to find it and save the files on my computer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

roxysmum123 said:


> Those of you who have 5 figure miles for the year - how do you do it?!  I feel like it'll be impossible to do just with gas, groceries, and Rexall - - but is it possible???


*We manage by doing just Rexall, groceries at Metro, our BMO Mastercard (the basic level card) and our Platinum AMEX. We put almost everything on the AMEX since it earns more miles .. everything other than fast food/coffee/dollar store since hubby just writes a cheque to us to cover any business expenses we've used the AMEX for and then we use that cash for little items. Our regular grocery shopping is done at Metro and most weeks are PATHETIC earnings that rarely touch the 1:1 ratio but they are the only store that sells a few items we have to buy. So how do we get so many miles?? Bonus offers!!! I scour the flyers, keep a running list of items that are getting low and then pounce on them when there is a big offer (means we have about a year's supply of toilet paper under the bed right now  ) I NEVER buy items we don't need simply for miles and if there are bonus miles in our targeted offers they have to work out to more than 1:1 for me to buy them. Our biggest earns come from Rexall without a question -- we both need things from there that are fairly expensive and we're willing to have a stash held back when they go on sale. When there are big offers I will often do at LEAST one transaction to maximize those, for example during the month of December we earned 1429 from Rexall alone. I would need to pull out the receipts to confirm but my rough guess if that I only spent maybe $250-ish, not 1/2 bad IMHO*

*We don't buy many of the gift card offers because we don't shop at Sobeys unless there is a big promo (hello summer ice cream specials!) and have yet to do even 1 Blue Friday event. We would still need to go to Metro for our regular shopping and we can't afford to have a ton of money tied up in gift cards. We don't get gas at Shell, simply too hard to get to the only one in our city and hubby prefers Petro Can. *

*LONG answer to your simple question, but yes, you can earn that many miles fairly easily IF you are willing to shift your buying from one week to the next, stock up during big sales and work the big promos. I ALWAYS check the online portal as well because even 10 miles from an HBC order I'd be making anyway is better than none. Last year's primary card total = 16,688 and the secondary card, that is only used during the big promos, snagged 5,820 (way more than I thought!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> how funny, i almost wrote the opposite caveat on my post! so this trick should work on either operating system.
> 
> enjoy your movie marathon! (i love harry potter)


*Have you been to Universal?? OMG, we kept saying to each other "WOW, that's exactly how it looked, we NEED to go back!!!!" *

*This is the first time we've done a binge of these movies and it was only the 2nd time we'd seen The Goblet of Fire, I'd forgotten so much about it that it was like the first time. I'm in awe of how her mind works to have weaved a story with so many incredible details that flow seamlessly from the first movie thru the entire series. OH and how did those kids grow up so quickly?!?!?! *


----------



## CanadianKrista

Donald - my hero said:


> *The extra coupon comes from the Airmiles App, IMHO the Rexall one is pretty useless!! For me the extra offer only pops up the day of but i think @CanadianKrista seems to know about it a good 24 hours before i do, perhaps she'll share (oops assumption on my part that you ARE a she, sorry if I'm wrong)*



I sometimes see the second Rexall offer from airmiles direct - I.e. get one email from Rexall and a second from airmiles with 2 different codes. So far today I have only seen the Rexall one, no airmiles one. And yes, I am a she


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the info re Rexall,,,
I was hoping to make a quick shop today but ran into other things.....my family decided to visit today............
Off I go late tonight to Disney World!
Happy New Year!
Have a great week and happy airmiling everyone.
Hugs
Mel

P.S.
NO Blue Friday while I am away please.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I managed to collect 10,640 AM this year...I am keeping my fingers crossed that AM still offers DL tickets next year that will not be blocked out for Christmas (like the WDW ones were)...if they are, we will probably move up our Christmas trip to the first week of December and "pretend" it is Christmas one day...

I would like to wish every a very Happy New Year and thanks for all the tips for collecting AM...here's to an amazing Air Miles filled 2019!!!!!!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

My new collection total for the year after getting my airmilesshops miles posted yesterday is 10593.  I'm very happy with that, since other than 19 miles it is since September.  I'm going to aim for over 20000 next year.  Long term goal is 55000 for every thing I want for our August 2020 trip!


----------



## buyerbrad

22819 for me. Will use some for a few nights in Boston this summer and not sure what to do with the rest.


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip Mel. By the time you read this you will already be there (sunny and warm I hope)

Happy New year to everyone here on Canadian DIS.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Have you been to Universal?? OMG, we kept saying to each other "WOW, that's exactly how it looked, we NEED to go back!!!!" *
> 
> *This is the first time we've done a binge of these movies and it was only the 2nd time we'd seen The Goblet of Fire, I'd forgotten so much about it that it was like the first time. I'm in awe of how her mind works to have weaved a story with so many incredible details that flow seamlessly from the first movie thru the entire series. OH and how did those kids grow up so quickly?!?!?! *



Yes, the harry potter parts of universal are amazing! They’re so so well done, and I could have butterbeer-flavored everything. We didn’t go this time because there’s just nothing to do with a baby (even Dr. Seuss land has height minimums...) but I did miss the immersive theming.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's to a wonderful 2019 gang, hope everyone enjoys the last of the holiday season doing whatever makes you feel happy!*
*



*


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall email coupon
> spend 50.00 get 80 bonus airmiles
> Monday to Thursday
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...ecember31-your80bonusmilescouponishere-Rexall
> 
> I don't have the App--does anyone know if the App has a different code?
> Hugs
> Mel



Just checked my App. There is only a Load n Go offer of Spend $60 Get 60 AM. No offer with barcode.


----------



## AngelDisney

Have an even more successful AM year in 2019 everyone!


----------



## osully

Woohoo! 

I am hoping for some Sobeys gift card miles offers. Will be doing my shopping at FreshCo for January unless Sobeys has any amazing offers... want to save a bit more now that the holidays are over! 

I can book our flights via AM for our November WDW trip TOMORROW!


----------



## osully

Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!


I am going to make a suggestion, don't know for sure if it will work but have heard others say they have done it.  Why not order the 2 day 2 park pass.  Once you are there you should be able to break it down to two one day two park tickets.  It may cost a few dollars more but it certainly will save money in the long run.  
I have ordered a ticket from AM and changed it to AP and know that works but never this way.  As I said though, I have read others say they have done what I suggested.  Think about it, it may be worth a try.


----------



## alohamom

tinkerone said:


> I am going to make a suggestion, don't know for sure if it will work but have heard others say they have done it.  Why not order the 2 day 2 park pass.  Once you are there you should be able to break it down to two one day two park tickets.  It may cost a few dollars more but it certainly will save money in the long run.
> I have ordered a ticket from AM and changed it to AP and know that works but never this way.  As I said though, I have read others say they have done what I suggested.  Think about it, it may be worth a try.




I think @Donald - my hero may have done this or maybe it was @damo but I know someone on the Canadian Disboards did something like what @tinkerone suggests above


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I am hoping for some Sobeys gift card miles offers. Will be doing my shopping at FreshCo for January unless Sobeys has any amazing offers... want to save a bit more now that the holidays are over!



We may be out of luck until Mega Miles in March for Gift Cards. There have been a few "other" stores GC offers in February but Sobeys hasn't had one the past few years until March (mid and late).

New spreadsheet prepared, outstanding items from 2018 rolled forward. All set for a new year of hunting. Lets hope its a good one.


----------



## AngelDisney

Yes, I believe Jacqueline downgraded a UO 2-day ticket to a 1-day ticket before. However, she got a gift card for the balance. Probably the gift card can be used to purchase another 1-day ticket.


----------



## ottawamom

I thought on this first day of the year we could play a little game of goal setting for the year (Airmiles wise that is). My goal for this year is 30,000AM and another 10,000AM on DH card. (he has 2000 coming from a CC offer as soon as he pays the car insurance)

Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).


----------



## damo

alohamom said:


> I think @Donald - my hero may have done this or maybe it was @damo but I know someone on the Canadian Disboards did something like what @tinkerone suggests above



It wasn't me.  I have successfully upgraded to an annual pass but haven't downgraded.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I thought on this first day of the year we could play a little game of goal setting for the year (Airmiles wise that is). My goal for this year is 30,000AM and another 10,000AM on DH card. (he has 2000 coming from a CC offer as soon as he pays the car insurance)
> 
> Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).



My goal is usually just to make Onyx  I have gotten well over the past few years thanks to this group! I'd like to get to 15K this year, but we'll see how that works out.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I thought on this first day of the year we could play a little game of goal setting for the year (Airmiles wise that is). My goal for this year is 30,000AM and another 10,000AM on DH card. (he has 2000 coming from a CC offer as soon as he pays the car insurance)
> 
> Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).



good idea! my goal is 20 000. I still only have the one card, but if the spring bonus is even decently manageable, this might be the year my wife joins air miles too! 

are you saving for something in particular?


----------



## alohamom

damo said:


> It wasn't me.  I have successfully upgraded to an annual pass but haven't downgraded.



Oh that must be what I was thinking.



AngelDisney said:


> Yes, I believe Jacqueline downgraded a UO 2-day ticket to a 1-day ticket before. However, she got a gift card for the balance. Probably the gift card can be used to purchase another 1-day ticket.



Right! That was it, the gift card for the balance!


----------



## CanadianKrista

ottawamom said:


> I thought on this first day of the year we could play a little game of goal setting for the year (Airmiles wise that is). My goal for this year is 30,000AM and another 10,000AM on DH card. (he has 2000 coming from a CC offer as soon as he pays the car insurance)
> 
> Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).



My goal is 25000 this year, hopefully a good chunk will come from DH’s work travel through red tag and Travel hub. I have 4000 already on the way with the BMO second bonus and STB


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup, it was the entire Duck family that downgraded our Universal tickets. I had sent an email asking about this and received both a phone call and a written response saying no problem. However, since i didn't want to find out at the gate that it wouldn't actually work we had four 2 day 2 park tickets (not sure how they word that, but you get the idea) We had zero problem downgrading each to a one day 2 park ticket and received the difference on a gift card .. we ended up with about $400 according to my records that we used for all of our meals, extra snacks and a TON of souvenirs we would not have picked up. It was super easy and they gave us no grief over the fact that they came from Airmiles. I wouldn't hesitate to use Airmiles for this again but I'd probably still get 2 tickets to allow us "free" spending money.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I thought on this first day of the year we could play a little game of goal setting for the year (Airmiles wise that is). My goal for this year is 30,000AM and another 10,000AM on DH card. (he has 2000 coming from a CC offer as soon as he pays the car insurance)
> 
> Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).


*My goal isn't tied to a specific number since we don't really have anything in mind to use them for anymore. Things still need to change before we'll head stateside which takes Disney and Universal off the table for the time being. IF we end up going to some all-inclusive resort we'll probably want to stay at the airport for one night, who knows! I'll be keeping my eye on the merchandise section because i LOVE getting things for free that i would normally not spend money on -- HELLO Max the Mighty Mixer *

*My goal?? To continue maintaining this thread and any promo based ones as well because it brings me joy and a sense of purpose in an otherwise, quiet & boring life! You are all my peeps and i love being a part of such a supportive community*


----------



## Cinderella6174

My goal for this year is 10 000 cash miles to get a bunch of gas/grocery/starbucks vouchers to help with our trip down east this year.
But next year, I'm aiming for enough AM to pay for 4 flights out west and maybe even the rental car from Calgary to Vancouver.
But that wouldn't even be a possibility without this group!


----------



## roxysmum123

osully said:


> Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!


What?!?!  I was counting on this for our trip in August!  I really hope this changes between now and then


----------



## pigletto

Happy New Year everyone ! 
My total was just over 6000 for the year, but I really only did the bigger promos and a few Blue Friday’s so I didn’t do too badly. We are moving this year and just bought a new house! With some major life expenses coming up and new home and moving related expenses there will definitely be a travel hiatus. But I think I will just be a savvy shopper and work the promos and save as much as I can toward an eventual trip, even if I just collect for a few years and then decide. So my goal will be to collect as many miles as possible with the goal of travel at some point down the road .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!



They do still offer those options, but they must be sold out right now.  They have the 1-day, 2 parks; and 3 day, 3 park tickets. They don't offer the 2 day 2 parks anymore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!



Okay, I lied. They do offer the 2 day, 2 park.
But I know I've seen the 1 day offer on there. I think it was around 2300 miles?


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> good idea! my goal is 20 000. I still only have the one card, but if the spring bonus is even decently manageable, this might be the year my wife joins air miles too!
> 
> are you saving for something in particular?



Disney tickets and airfare from Ottawa to Orlando for 7 adults (planning on big trip in 2022).


----------



## mernin

osully said:


> Hmm - I just checked the Universal Orlando ticket rewards on AM and they don't have the 1 day 2 park ticket anymore... my husband and I are only going for the 1 day and I don't want to pay $400 out of pocket for that 1 day LOL. It was 2350AM which I guess works out to $250 per ticket... so maybe either way it's expensive!


 I just bought before Christmas (I got 2+2 free) but they had the 1 day then.  They are likely just sold out..


----------



## osully

My goal is to at least make Onyx to maintain merchandise and flight discount but then again I got 16k+ AM last year so I hope I can achieve something similar! 

Our WDW trip is in November (finally I can say "this year"!) and we don't have any plans for upcoming Disney trips for the next few years. However I really want an immersion blender and a stand mixer so those will be my reward priorities.


----------



## ottawamom

After reviewing this weeks flyers I would like to downgrade my goals for the year to 12,000 AM for me and 6,000 for DH. I think January may become an eat through the freezer month (airmiles wise). It could be a difficult job collecting this year. I think some bean counters at the sponsors have been crunching numbers and figuring out our purchasing patterns.

500 AM this week at Sobeys, pathetic! You're not missing anything Mel.


----------



## kerreyn

Happy New Year everyone!!  Hubs and I went to Vegas from the 26 - 31, had a blast, did some gambling, lost some money, lol!

Just checked our balances for 2018, card 1 - 23,219 and card 2 (opened specifically for STB) 2571, grand total of 25,790. I'd love to earn 30,000 for 2019, not sure if it'll happen or not.  I went pretty hard in 2018 and was able to get $3,000 in travel vouchers for our trip to Greece in May 2019. We'd like to go to Mexico in December, 2019, but that will depend on the new program with Red Tag.  My oldest will be 30 in 2020, so if Mexico doesn't pan out, we may save our air miles and put them towards a WDW bday trip for her.


----------



## tinkerone

In case anyone is interested, free dinning at Disney is being offered for stays from July 5th to September 30th.  Must be booked by Feb. 10.  I know some are already booked for their trips so if your date falls in this category you may want to look at repricing .


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> In case anyone is interested, free dinning at Disney is being offered for stays from July 5th to September 30th.  Must be booked by Feb. 10.  I know some are already booked for their trips so if your date falls in this category you may want to look at repricing .



I was trying to check this but keep getting Stitch ate the page. However, I am not sure I'd want to book by Feb 10 any way, and wonder if the Canadian discount tickets are a better deal any way (with perhaps a room discount?). I am hoping to go in August.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> After reviewing this weeks flyers I would like to downgrade my goals for the year to 12,000 AM for me and 6,000 for DH. I think January may become an eat through the freezer month (airmiles wise). It could be a difficult job collecting this year. I think some bean counters at the sponsors have been crunching numbers and figuring out our purchasing patterns.
> 
> 500 AM this week at Sobeys, pathetic! You're not missing anything Mel.



i really thought it was going to be blue friday this week! i’m leaving my goal where it is, but i’ve also decided i’m not shopping at safeway when i can’t earn decent miles. i’ll be cooking through the freezer this week too!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nothing in the flyer for me this week either... not really...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> This is the first time we've done a binge of these movies and it was only the 2nd time we'd seen The Goblet of Fire


We are a family of Potter heads.  Goblet of Fire is one of my favorite ones to watch.  We binged watched New years Eve and New Years day!!! 



ottawamom said:


> Anyone else want to share their goals for the year (or do you just wing it and see what you can do).


I don't really set a goal for us.  I can only get the bulk of my points from Safeway.  I do participate in the Shell ones when I get an offer for the bonus 100 AM with 3-4 fill ups.  We don't have rexall close to us unless I want to do a little road trip...and with crappy roads and winter here for 6 months of the year, I don't travel far alone.  I also only purchase what we will use.  I may top up a safeway Blue Friday with a couple of items for the local food bank...but I will try to limit that to 10-15 dollars max to meet the 100.00 threshold.  
Honestly...I'm going to save the AM.  We hit our goal to save 2000.00 in travel vouchers for the dd destination wedding in May.  Hopefully I might be able to persuade the dh to do a trip to Universal as we are big Potter heads ( one is a fantastic Beasts lover ) so our boys can experience the Harry Potter parts of the park.  They are also huge thrill ride junkies.  So I know we will have a great time.  But some day we will get there.  Until then I will keep collecting.



Donald - my hero said:


> You are all my peeps and i love being a part of such a supportive community


I'm extremely grateful for all you do for our little online community.  Without this online community...many of us wouldn't have as many AM...So I want to say THANK YOU for all you do


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall L&G ends today for anyone thinking of waiting to see what might pop up on Thursday.


----------



## disneybound08

hdrolfe said:


> I was trying to check this but keep getting Stitch ate the page. However, I am not sure I'd want to book by Feb 10 any way, and wonder if the Canadian discount tickets are a better deal any way (with perhaps a room discount?). I am hoping to go in August.



There’s a room only discount available right now too, sun and more I think is what it’s called. I’ve crunched the numbers based on room discount plus air miles tickets versus free dining and the numbers are coming out fairly even. (3 Disney adults) I think with alcohol being included we might go with free dining and enjoy hoppers and extra park days


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I was trying to check this but keep getting Stitch ate the page. However, I am not sure I'd want to book by Feb 10 any way, and wonder if the Canadian discount tickets are a better deal any way (with perhaps a room discount?). I am hoping to go in August.


Keep in mind, even if you book your not locked in so if your even thinking about it I would be tempted to book it and then decide if there is a better deal later.  Once the offer is over, its over.  No going back to rethink it once the rooms are booked up and the offer date is gone.  Your probably getting stich because it is so busy.  This offer just opened up and I would bet they are over whelmed with people checking this offer.  
Not always the best deal, especially if booking a value resort and if there are only two in the room.  Still, a good deal for lots.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, it was the entire Duck family that downgraded our Universal tickets. I had sent an email asking about this and received both a phone call and a written response saying no problem. However, since i didn't want to find out at the gate that it wouldn't actually work we had four 2 day 2 park tickets (not sure how they word that, but you get the idea) We had zero problem downgrading each to a one day 2 park ticket and received the difference on a gift card .. we ended up with about $400 according to my records that we used for all of our meals, extra snacks and a TON of souvenirs we would not have picked up. It was super easy and they gave us no grief over the fact that they came from Airmiles. I wouldn't hesitate to use Airmiles for this again but I'd probably still get 2 tickets to allow us "free" spending money.*



Could you use the gift cards towards paying for your Universal hotel?


----------



## osully

Flights are booked for our November WDW trip! I lucked out and they were only 5600 AM for the 2 of us. From Ottawa. A steal compared to our 9 night hotel stay which was over 17,000 AM. At it’s a Disney Springs Official hotel  as we will need that 60 day Fastpass window if Galaxy’s Edge opens during or before our trip! *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## hdrolfe

Got another Shell offer for January, fill up (25L +) 4 times for 100 AM. I have one more fill up with Petro before the 16th to earn a bonus 1000 points there that I plan to do next week. I don't drive much over Christmas/New Years so only filled up once the past two weeks! Not sure if I'll make it at Shell but we'll see if I can squeeze that in. Need the miles after all, new year, must get to Onyx. 

Finally got Disney's site to work and the room discount with Canadian deal tickets and out of pocket dining is the best deal for us. At least if we want to stay Deluxe since I don't like to do too many table service any more, we've seen all the characters and kiddo is so picky it's hardly worth it. He'll eat chicken nuggets, salad, burgers and fries, but a buffet? Nah. I'm still debating a trip somewhere in April too but probably won't decide on that until I file my taxes in March. Maybe by March I'll have some airmiles and can use redtag deals to take a trip? Looking at Punta Cana. Even if I only have the AM I have now plus the STB bonus it would be $400 off. I'm sure by then I can come up with another $100 or so... if Sobeys etc will offer some good deals! Any way  rambling now! We normally cruise but cruises won't be on Redtag for awhile. It might be fun to do an all inclusive. But it also might be too boring for kiddo.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Flights are booked for our November WDW trip! I lucked out and they were only 5600 AM for the 2 of us. From Ottawa. A steal compared to our 9 night hotel stay which was over 17,000 AM. At it’s a Disney Springs Official hotel  as we will need that 60 day Fastpass window if Galaxy’s Edge opens during or before our trip! *Fingers Crossed*



Which hotel are you staying at?  Disney Springs hotels are something I know nothing about!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I did online chat for the Mastercard 3 transactions for 500 BM and gave her 3 partners and the amounts.  They asked for the amounts without tax...which I don't even know if I had the receipts still.  So I just divided by 1.13 to take off the HST and hope it's right.  She said she would be sending an email to their BMO internal staff and process the miles posting.  But it could take 4 to 5 days to see it she said.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

osully said:


> Flights are booked for our November WDW trip! I lucked out and they were only 5600 AM for the 2 of us. From Ottawa. A steal compared to our 9 night hotel stay which was over 17,000 AM. At it’s a Disney Springs Official hotel  as we will need that 60 day Fastpass window if Galaxy’s Edge opens during or before our trip! *Fingers Crossed*


Did you have to pay a lot of taxes and hotel fees on top of the AM?  This is something I keep going back and forth on...save dream miles for the hotel, or keep in cash miles to use for gas and groceries, then divert that money to my travel fund to go toward hotels.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Could you use the gift cards towards paying for your Universal hotel?


*YUP! You can use their gift cards for almost everything. From their FAQs*
*Using Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards


Can I purchase theme park tickets with a gift card? 
Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase theme park tickets at the front gate of both Universal Studios Florida and Universal’s Islands of Adventure.

Can I use a gift card for a stay at one of the on-site hotels? 
Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be applied toward room nights and other goods and services at any of the on-site hotels at Universal Orlando Resort.

Can I use a gift card to purchase vacation packages including hotel and theme park tickets through Universal Parks and Resort Vacations? 
No, a gift card cannot be used to purchase vacation packages including hotel and theme park through Universal Parks and Resort Vacations at this time.

Can I purchase Blue Man Group show tickets with a gift card? 
Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase Blue Man Group show tickets at the Blue Man Group box office.

Can I use Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards to shop online? 
No, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards are not redeemable online at this time.

Can I use a Universal gift card to purchase additional Universal gift cards? 
No, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards cannot be used as payment to purchase other Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards.
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did you have to pay a lot of taxes and hotel fees on top of the AM?  This is something I keep going back and forth on...save dream miles for the hotel, or keep in cash miles to use for gas and groceries, then divert that money to my travel fund to go toward hotels.


*You do need to pay taxes & fees but you pay them up front, in CDN funds when you book. I don't recall ever thinking they were outrageous but since i don't have enough miles in either account to book a closet under the stairs (still in Harry Potter mode here  ) I can't confirm this!!*

*I always like knowing there will be no extra charges when we check in and we've never had any troubles when using miles for hotels.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday Flyer link update time .. missed our early-bird posting from Mel, how dare she enjoy herself like this *
*I just glanced at the flyers from this time last year (Smart Canucks has them for YEARS!) and the lack of AM offers was there as well so i guess we just have a bit of a lull at this time normally??*

*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer* 
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> I did online chat for the Mastercard 3 transactions for 500 BM and gave her 3 partners and the amounts.  They asked for the amounts without tax...which I don't even know if I had the receipts still.  So I just divided by 1.13 to take off the HST and hope it's right.  She said she would be sending an email to their BMO internal staff and process the miles posting.  But it could take 4 to 5 days to see it she said.



Yup, did the chat for this today too.  I don't have access to my statement for September so I am in the process of getting that from BMO so my transactions can be verified. What a $hit show.


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which hotel are you staying at?  Disney Springs hotels are something I know nothing about!


Doubletree Walt Disney World! They have some added benefits even though they are not "Disney" hotels. There are 7 hotels that are part of this program. Free shuttle buses (not the usual Disney ones though), extra magic hours, and 60 day FP booking instead of 30!


----------



## osully

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did you have to pay a lot of taxes and hotel fees on top of the AM?  This is something I keep going back and forth on...save dream miles for the hotel, or keep in cash miles to use for gas and groceries, then divert that money to my travel fund to go toward hotels.


I paid about $325 in taxes and fees and about $230 in the AM trip insurance. I worked hard for these AM so in my opinion I don't want to lose them. I had factored in the taxes & fees for my budget for this trip but the insurance was extra to that.


----------



## osully

I just got 5 x 75AM posted for that November/December Sobeys shop 5 times for $100+ email. I know some people had different rewards or different thresholds. 

With that and my December 23 Spend $150 get 150 receipt coupon posting today I'm up about 600AM! Woohoo!


----------



## juniorbugman

osully said:


> I just got 5 x 75AM posted for that November/December Sobeys shop 5 times for $100+ email. I know some people had different rewards or different thresholds.


My posted as well - same as you but there should be another 25 coming because we did all 5.  Guess it will be a little bit later.


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> I just got 5 x 75AM posted for that November/December Sobeys shop 5 times for $100+ email. I know some people had different rewards or different thresholds.
> 
> With that and my December 23 Spend $150 get 150 receipt coupon posting today I'm up about 600AM! Woohoo!





juniorbugman said:


> My posted as well - same as you but there should be another 25 coming because we did all 5.  Guess it will be a little bit later.





Oh thanks for posting that you got them!

I just checked and mine posted today too. I only did two shops over $100 at Sobeys because I was spreading my $$$ all over the place in December but I will take any extra AMs I can get!




I always say I wont go crazy spending for Christmas and then I always do!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dh and I both received ours too - 5x75 and 3x40...like others, still waiting on the bonus 25AM.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just coming here to ask about this offer. I only received 2 of the 3 shops I did (will have to look at my receipts a little more closely to see if I had disqualifying items).


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> Rexall L&G ends today for anyone thinking of waiting to see what might pop up on Thursday.



Well, count me in as getting bit in the butt! My L&G was spend $25, get 25AM, so I decided to wait until today to see if AM L&G posted something better. Nothing so far.  Now to decide if I want to still do the spend $50, get 80 email, or just wait until next week.


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Well, count me in as getting bit in the butt! My L&G was spend $25, get 25AM, so I decided to wait until today to see if AM L&G posted something better. Nothing so far.  Now to decide if I want to still do the spend $50, get 80 email, or just wait until next week.



yup, me too! i’m going to wait though. when the duck mentioned the flyers from last year looking similarly bleak at the start of the year, i remembered feeling this way so i looked at my earnings from last year. january was bleak! there isn’t a ton i need right now, so i’m going to just wait it out until we get some decent offers. the bean counters might be hoping shoppers will cave, but i’m stubborn and have some decently full cupboards!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yes January was quite bleak for offers last year,  I remember!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which hotel are you staying at? Disney Springs hotels are something I know nothing about!


The dd and I stayed at the Best Western in Disney Springs, and I had used my AM for hotels for our whole stay.  And to be honest, we were only looking for a clean hotel, as the only thing we were going to use the hotel for was to sleep, slower, a quick breakfast in the morning.  We did use the pool a couple of times, and it was great.  The Disney Spring bus system comes by every 30 minutes, with two different buses going to 2 different parks and to Disney Springs it's self as well.  It was walking distance to Disney Springs - I would say a 10 minute walk to get there.  I know people talk about being in the " Disney bubble " but honestly, we really enjoyed staying in Disney Springs - and I would not hesitate to stay there again.  We had zero problems with the AM and having extra fees.  Our room was ready, it was bigger than other hotels I had stayed at.  The dd had lots of room to leave all her " stuff" lay around the room    I did know about a 15.00 fee/day for us.  And it was stated on all the info before I booked the rooms.  We found it super easy to get around, and were never " waiting " for a bus unlike many people staying in Disney resorts at the end of day at park closing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Our last travel voucher, that we managed to squeeze in thanks to the 3 weeks of double coupon offers at Rexall, has gone missing  Yesterday marked the 3 business days for it to be delivered so i tried an on-line chat that was ZERO help! I had someone who is either ESL or just has terrible spelling & grammar and is obviously a new employee that needed to be lead thru the process by ME! *
* George: "deliveries can take up to 4 weeks by regular mail"*
*Me: "no, not for travel vouchers they come within 3 days by courier requiring a signature"*
*George: "we don't offer travel vouchers you need to use our online services"*
*Me: "Yes you DID, until Dec 31st and the miles have been deducted from my account. Also the online services aren't operational until Jan 8th"*
*George: "dead airspace for a solid 5 minutes"*
*Me:"have you disconnected???"*
*George: "no, but I'm asking a friend" (UHM since when are they able to "call a friend" ) *

*Eventually he sent an email to "a different department" who let him know they have zero idea where it is in their system and someone will get back to me in 10 days. SO at this point we are in a holding pattern and IF it shows up we'll have collected $3,300 to put towards a vacation in a year.*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Our last travel voucher, that we managed to squeeze in thanks to the 3 weeks of double coupon offers at Rexall, has gone missing  Yesterday marked the 3 business days for it to be delivered so i tried an on-line chat that was ZERO help! I had someone who is either ESL or just has terrible spelling & grammar and is obviously a new employee that needed to be lead thru the process by ME! *
> * George: "deliveries can take up to 4 weeks by regular mail"*
> *Me: "no, not for travel vouchers they come within 3 days by courier requiring a signature"*
> *George: "we don't offer travel vouchers you need to use our online services"*
> *Me: "Yes you DID, until Dec 31st and the miles have been deducted from my account. Also the online services aren't operational until Jan 8th"*
> *George: "dead airspace for a solid 5 minutes"*
> *Me:"have you disconnected???"*
> *George: "no, but I'm asking a friend" (UHM since when are they able to "call a friend" ) *
> 
> *Eventually he sent an email to "a different department" who let him know they have zero idea where it is in their system and someone will get back to me in 10 days. SO at this point we are in a holding pattern and IF it shows up we'll have collected $3,300 to put towards a vacation in a year.*


So frustrating. Have you considered trying again with another rep ? I’d hate to see you get to the 10 days only to find out nobody even bothered to escalate it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I agree.  If Air Miles wants to know why you are calling/chatting them again about this issue, I'd flat out tell them you did not have any confidence that George escalated your case as he clearly did not even know how the travel vouchers worked.


----------



## Disney Addicted

juniorbugman said:


> My posted as well - same as you but there should be another 25 coming because we did all 5.  Guess it will be a little bit later.





ottawamom said:


> I was just coming here to ask about this offer. I only received 2 of the 3 shops I did (will have to look at my receipts a little more closely to see if I had disqualifying items).



I thought my husband's card only received 2 of the 3 shops he did.  But when I double-checked I noticed 2 posted as Sobey's and the 3rd posted as Foodland.


----------



## roxysmum123

momof2gr8kids said:


> I did online chat for the Mastercard 3 transactions for 500 BM and gave her 3 partners and the amounts.  They asked for the amounts without tax...which I don't even know if I had the receipts still.  So I just divided by 1.13 to take off the HST and hope it's right.  She said she would be sending an email to their BMO internal staff and process the miles posting.  But it could take 4 to 5 days to see it she said.


 Do you have the list of partners?  I deleted my email but I have my statement and I'd really like to try to recoup these AM if I can...thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

roxysmum123 said:


> Do you have the list of partners?  I deleted my email but I have my statement and I'd really like to try to recoup these AM if I can...thanks



I believe it was any three partners.


----------



## Spotthecat

We ordered universal ticks but they never arrived. Will air miles send me a new pair if I call them? Don't want to be on hold forever...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> We ordered universal ticks but they never arrived. Will air miles send me a new pair if I call them? Don't want to be on hold forever...



*Why not just try an online chat? They might be able to solve the problem for you that way and since they have updated their system you don't tend to wait very long for someone to connect and generally speaking they seem to be better at handling our problems. Caveat if you get someone whose name is George S disconnect he has no idea what he's doing!*
*Some people have also had decent luck with doing a private chat on Facebook you could try that as well. If you end up wanting or needing to use the phone there is a separate number for Onyx members that's supposed to get answered quicker if that's an option for you, I've honestly never noticed any difference.*

*Good luck and let us know how it turns out!*


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> We ordered universal ticks but they never arrived. Will air miles send me a new pair if I call them? Don't want to be on hold forever...



Did you get a shipping confirmation email with a tracking number. My universal tickets came within 4 business days via FedEx, and required a signature.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ive never given a signature. Since I am at work when the mail/couriers come, they just leave them in my mailbox. Not that I like that at all!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ive never given a signature. Since I am at work when the mail/couriers come, they just leave them in my mailbox. Not that I like that at all!



*Same for us! Even if I am home I have at least 1 full set of stairs between me and the front door,  2 if I'm at my desk,  so when/ if they ring the bell I rarely make it before they toss it in the mailbox or squish it between the doors. Hubby had paid extra for a delivery of 3 laptops so they would be tracked and require not only a signature but ID, even at our front door.  I came home hours after he got the email confirming delivery and there they sat on the door step in boxes clearly stating what was included  when stuff is coming from airmiles in an envelope I hate it because it says enjoy your reward,  not too intriguing for someone else!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I thought my husband's card only received 2 of the 3 shops he did.  But when I double-checked I noticed 2 posted as Sobey's and the 3rd posted as Foodland.



I shopped all three times at Sobeys but I will double check that. I'm not likely to follow up with this one because I received a BMO Sobeys offer from October which I'm not certain I qualified for so I'm still ahead of the game.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hi guys!!!!  Back from Christmas in Cuba and still getting caught up.  It was wonderful and I can officially say that pigs have flown.....I got home to find out that my mom was hosting New Years day dinner for our whole family.  That has not happened in about 8-10 years. The ENTIRE family is only 9 people and she doesn't get along well with  others.  You've all been busy....I've had 6 or 7 pages to read.  For some reason it's been REALLY hard to get back into the routine. I guess when you have your feet in the sand one day and snow the next it's a bit of a shock to the system.  Anyway, I didn't get to see my final AM numbers for the year as we didn't get home until after the 31st....and I couldn't access the site in Cuba (they block a ton of things). My account finished up around  14,500 and my DD's account around 5,300.  Since I actually earned her miles too, all totalled up I earned more this year than last.   Last year my account was at 18K.   I've got a few items to follow up on but I think I'm missing somewhere around 850 miles....might get at this this weekend.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Same for us! Even if I am home I have at least 1 full set of stairs between me and the front door,  2 if I'm at my desk,  so when/ if they ring the bell I rarely make it before they toss it in the mailbox or squish it between the doors. Hubby had paid extra for a delivery of 3 laptops so they would be tracked and require not only a signature but ID, even at our front door.  I came home hours after he got the email confirming delivery and there they sat on the door step in boxes clearly stating what was included  when stuff is coming from airmiles in an envelope I hate it because it says enjoy your reward,  not too intriguing for someone else!!!*



I’ve never had to sign for our Disney tix which came via regular post but I sure was annoyed to come home to a FedEx notice stuck to my front door for these universal tix.  Who has time or energy to go pick up after a long day at the office? Even the iPad Pro I ordered from Best Buy on Black Friday was left on my front porch not requiring a signature!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Our last travel voucher, that we managed to squeeze in thanks to the 3 weeks of double coupon offers at Rexall, has gone missing


I remember seeing something on a FB AM for disney page that people were saying they " ran out of travel vouchers "  Now...I don't remember who or how the actually came across that information...but I would seriously be hounding them to get your voucher!!!!!  I can't see them " running out "  but that they need to get more printed to the last wave for people redeeming their miles.  I'll go back later today in the thread and see if I can find anymore information about that for you.  Gotta love it when work is slow  and you do stuff like this!!!


----------



## BLAZEY

Silvermist999 said:


> Did you get a shipping confirmation email with a tracking number. My universal tickets came within 4 business days via FedEx, and required a signature.


Same here. Had to sign for them but they were sent Purolator.


----------



## cari12

Miles disappeared? Have any of you had this experience. For the STB promo I used  the Thrifty’s foods spend $65 coupon and the following week the base miles posted. I had not received the bonus miles yet. Now I look today and the Thrifty’s base miles are no longer in my account. I saved my receipt to follow up later but odd that they disappeared!


----------



## ottawamom

It has happened in the past with other sponsors. Keep an eye on it. Some of us (at times) have taken a screen shot/print to file of our account on a monthly basis just in case this kind of thing happens and we can prove they were once there etc. I stay on top of my account and make lots of notes on my spreadsheet.

I was on AM site this morning and decided, what the heck, I would do an online chat about my missing 50AM from the Sobeys shop before Christmas email. It took about 15 min of chit chatting but they gave me the AM in the end.

I then promptly dropped 12000AM on a trip for my youngest DS and I to go to Universal after he finishes college in April. (He'll still have 1 course to do to graduate, they changed the course on him mid way through, but close enough) DH nose is a bit out of joint that he's not included but I knew he didn't want to go anyway (someone has to stay home with the dog, she's 12). He just wanted to be asked. This son is such a quiet undemanding type, it's nice to be able to do something for him that's special.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

On December 31st, I saved mine and DH's entire 12 months of miles as a pdf file in case something wonky happens.


----------



## kimbert

I just chatted online for my missing BMO September bonus points and, like others (sorry I'm not good at quoting, sometimes it works, and others... not so much) I was given an interesting and slightly frustrating response.

The agent was "happy to help" but that meant they "submitted an investigation". To do that they needed only the date and sponsor info of each of the 3 transactions (I provided date, sponsor name and dollar spent just in case).

Then I was informed if they had any issues they would contact me (they asked for my phone number) but that if I didn't hear, all was good....... ...... .... and I would receive my 500 points in several weeks! Weeks.

Sigh. I thanked the rep, but included that I was frustrated at: receiving a generous offer only to have it not work properly, then have to wait 120 days, then have to wait another few weeks!

They said this was a new protocol received from BMO recently, after their offer time was complete (or something like that, I didn't save the chat before it disappeared, but I got the impression that it was basically saying they had to wait in case BMO provided them with the 90/120 days period before they could do anything, and now the "anything" is this new "investigation process". I also have no idea whether this was a 120 days or 90 days thing... my 120 days from Sept 5th was today though.


----------



## tinkerone

kimbert said:


> *They said this was a new protocol received from BMO recently*, after their offer time was complete (or something like that, I didn't save the chat before it disappeared, but I got the impression that it was basically saying they had to wait in case BMO provided them with the 90/120 days period before they could do anything, and now the "anything" is this new "investigation process". I also have no idea whether this was a 120 days or 90 days thing... my 120 days from Sept 5th was today though.


I'm not at all surprised by this.  Did you actually get the email with the offer?  I think that it was only meant for those who received the email offer even though some asked BMO and AM if the offer was for everyone and got the answer 'yes'.  It just didn't make any sense to me that BMO would give every MC what is equivalent to $50 just for shopping at 3 sponsors.  What is the incentive?  Maybe BMO has realized that they were being billed for more AM's than they had planned for and has put a stop to this until they can see if the offer was actually sent to the person.
This, of course, is all hypothetical.  I'm retired BMO and the whole thing just didn't make sense to me but again, I'm retired and have not had any access to MC other than on a personal level in quite some time.  Hope you get the AM's and that it doesn't take to long to get this resolved.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I remember seeing something on a FB AM for disney page that people were saying they " ran out of travel vouchers "  Now...I don't remember who or how the actually came across that information...but I would seriously be hounding them to get your voucher!!!!!  I can't see them " running out "  but that they need to get more printed to the last wave for people redeeming their miles.  I'll go back later today in the thread and see if I can find anymore information about that for you.  Gotta love it when work is slow  and you do stuff like this!!!



*Came home to find the stupid FedEx tag hanging on the door .. hubby missed them by 5 minutes. We refuse to drive over 45 minutes to our "local" depot so wait until they try again on Monday <sigh> There is LITERALLY no way they can run out of these vouchers, they are (or were at this point) printed, individually as the orders come in, up to 4 per page. They aren't like other tickets that they send out .. they are printed on 8.5 x 11 inch paper. Super happy that the darned thing will eventually get here but not happy with the way Airmiles has handled the shipping of ALL of our vouchers!!!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

roxysmum123 said:


> Do you have the list of partners?  I deleted my email but I have my statement and I'd really like to try to recoup these AM if I can...thanks


No I do not, I just remembered my 3 were Safeway (so I'm assuming any Sobey's or Foodland would be one), Shell and Staples.  I think Rexall was on there too but I could be mixing that up with the latest promo.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> I also have no idea whether this was a 120 days or 90 days thing... my 120 days from Sept 5th was today though.



I was told it was 90 days from the end of the promotion (Sept 30). Not when the last transaction was complete.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?


----------



## hdrolfe

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?


Worked at the Orlando airport. I had cards loaded on the app and was able to pay with it.


----------



## isabellea

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?



Yes!!! DH used them at multiple locations on our way to and from FL and in California.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?


Yes...I’ve used them in many places including Mexico.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email from Airmiles about 2018. Apparently I have been a member since 1998 and earned a total of 29958 miles since joining. Of that 10734 were last year... February was my biggest earning month (so perhaps when STB posted?). Kind of a cute summary of the year.


----------



## ottawamom

roxysmum123 said:


> Do you have the list of partners?  I deleted my email but I have my statement and I'd really like to try to recoup these AM if I can...thanks



Just a heads up. Yesterday when I was inquiring about a different promotion I was asked if I still had the email. To which I replied "Yes" and the matter went no further (I wasn't asked to send them a copy). Getting your AM may be more difficult if you can't produce the targeted offer from BMO.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email from Airmiles about 2018. Apparently I have been a member since 1998 and earned a total of 29958 miles since joining. Of that 10734 were last year... February was my biggest earning month (so perhaps when STB posted?). Kind of a cute summary of the year.



I got a similar email. Those computer bean counter programs are doing their analysis and spewing out stats right, left and center. I found it amusing too.


----------



## osully

I love the summary emails they sent! Mine was really good as my AM is the one we use for almost everything. Husband has not gotten many AM this year but a really decent amount for not much.. $60 worth of AM cash  

Surprise to nobody - Sobeys is my #1 source of miles with just over 5000 earned there last year!


----------



## cari12

i found the summary very cute too. Been a collector since 1994 and have collected 111,264 AM. 13,621 were last last year. My biggest month also was February-must be due to Shop the Block posting.
Those miles took us to Toronto twice (we’re on the west coast), Vegas once, Disneyland 3 times and multiple hotel stays and car rentals and also gift cards back when they had them for dream miles. Thanks Airmiles!


----------



## pigletto

I spent a lot of time thinking about this years goals and have firmed up my plans a bit more. I mentioned earlier that we aren’t taking a trip for a good long while due to some major expenses. I think if we use the Platnium Amex for every single possible expense and pay it off monthly, maximize the gift card promos and use them for regular shopping at Freshco ( which is less expensive and price matches) ,shop the Blue Friday’s and do the two major yearly promos on both cards, that we could probably fund a December 2020 trip almost entirely with miles. That’s going to be the goal anyway.
So, I guess my goal will be enough airmiles for 3 Disney tickets (I already have one ) and four flights and airport hotel for December 2020. Not sure what I will plan for the hotel yet, but the goal here is to plan a whole trip with rewards and the absolute minimum cash outlay.
Think I can do it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updated the StB thread with information about posting timeline expectations. Updated the links here for the Rexall flyer and discovered the new survey coupon for them at the same time!*

*$5.00 off when you spend $25.00 or more Valid till Feb 5th*


----------



## AngelDisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?



I also used it in Universal Studios Orlando. Enjoy!


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to chime in an ask about Universal. There's one in the lobby of our hotel. I'll stock up with some cash miles to load up the card.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Wonder how this may affect future tickets to Disneyland with AirMiles now that it seems Disneyland is also moving towards value and peak ticket pricing...we previously have used our AM for the 5 day PH Disneyland tickets and used them for our Christmas trip...I know that the WDW tickets offered by AM were blocked for Christmas...so wonder if it will be same for DL...DL Annual passess saw the highest increases, with the Premier Passport - good for both WDW & DL now $1949US + tax.

_Overnight, the Disneyland Resort quietly raised prices on all of their tickets and annual passes. The last few increases have come in February, so an increase in January was not expected. The most recent ticket price increase was February 11, 2018.

A 1-day 1-park ticket is now $104 during VALUE season and $149 during PEAK season. Ticket price increases were in the 5-10% range.

New pricing includes:
_

_1-Day 1-Park Ticket: $104-$149 Adults/$98-$141 Children_
_1-Day Park Hopper Ticket: $154-$199 Adults/$148-$191 Children_
_2-Day 1-Park Ticket: $225 Adults/210 Children_
_2-Day Park Hopper Ticket: $280 Adults/$265 Children_
_3-Day 1-Park Ticket: $300 Adults/$280 Children_
_3-Day Park Hopper Ticket: $355 Adults/$335 Children_
_4-Day 1-Park Ticket: $325 Adults/$305 Children_
_4-Day Park Hopper Ticket: $380 Adults/$360 Children_
_5-Day 1-Park Ticket: $340 Adults/$320 Children_
_5-Day Park Hopper Ticket: $395 Adults/$375 Children_


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I was going to chime in an ask about Universal. There's one in the lobby of our hotel. I'll stock up with some cash miles to load up the card.


May I ask which hotel you are staying at in UO?  We stayed at Cabana Bay several times and they had one in the lobby but this time we are considering the new hotel, Endless Summer, as the rates are soooo good.  I'm wondering if they have one as well.


----------



## kristabelle13

Well. That Disneyland price hike has me laughing lol

Its funny because Americans are upset and I’m like, “hi, times it by 1.33, now how would you feel?” But all you can do is laugh, really!

This has me re-evaluating my strategy for tix this year — I’m wondering if I should use AM for a Cdn ticket for a few days in March and then wait til that offer is over, get an AM 5 day ticket and apply that to an AP during D23? — it would give me 5 more months on an AP - but cost probably approx. 5K AM more (since we don’t have those priced yet and I can only imagine...) but save me about $110USD in cash outlay for AP (Cdn ticket vs reg 5 day hopper). BUT, waiting also means no AP discount for first trip. Guess I’ll have to weigh pros and cons.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> May I ask which hotel you are staying at in UO?  We stayed at Cabana Bay several times and they had one in the lobby but this time we are considering the new hotel, Endless Summer, as the rates are soooo good.  I'm wondering if they have one as well.



We're staying at the Aventura so right across the street from Cabana Bay.


----------



## osully

AngelDisney said:


> I also used it in Universal Studios Orlando. Enjoy!


Yes you can use them any Starbucks that takes gift cards - there is a bar code you give them to scan on the app. You sometimes can’t redeem for a free drink reward but that’s not a big deal.


----------



## kimbert

tinkerone said:


> I'm not at all surprised by this.  Did you actually get the email with the offer?  I think that it was only meant for those who received the email offer even though some asked BMO and AM if the offer was for everyone and got the answer 'yes'.  It just didn't make any sense to me that BMO would give every MC what is equivalent to $50 just for shopping at 3 sponsors.  What is the incentive?  Maybe BMO has realized that they were being billed for more AM's than they had planned for and has put a stop to this until they can see if the offer was actually sent to the person.
> This, of course, is all hypothetical.  I'm retired BMO and the whole thing just didn't make sense to me but again, I'm retired and have not had any access to MC other than on a personal level in quite some time.  Hope you get the AM's and that it doesn't take to long to get this resolved.





Yes, I received the email.


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was told it was 90 days from the end of the promotion (Sept 30). Not when the last transaction was complete.



I believe in my very first chat (which I did when many on here wrote they were seeing theirs deposited) I was told 120 days, which is why I waited. However, 90 from Sept. 30th makes more sense.


----------



## osully

Well I better start doing the Rewarding Your Opinions surveys again... LOL as I did groceries at FreshCo last week and will probably do so again for the rest of the year when Sobeys doesn't have anything to offer. My shop was $80 instead of my usual $100 at Sobeys and I felt like there were a few things I stocked up on for the good prices! 

Frozen cauliflower $1.99 @ FreshCo. $3.49 or $3.99 at Sobeys. Same exact bag. 

Swift brand bacon (made by Maple Leaf apparently) is amazing and contains no sugar. It's a very salty bacon and the regular price is $3.99. Often on sale for $3. 

Othen than that, pretty much everything is cheaper. 

The worst part is bagging your own stuff after an $80 transaction that filled your whole cart


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall is starting us off with a bit of a tiny bang, more of a fizzle --- coupon is better than 1:1 ratio I strive for but not by much. If i needed enough to squeeze out a $60 tranasaction it would combine with my LnG offer for spend $60 get 60 but i don't think that's happening*

*Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday Jan 7th - Thursday Jan 10th*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall is starting us off with a bit of a tiny bang, more of a fizzle --- coupon is better than 1:1 ratio I strive for but not by much. If i needed enough to squeeze out a $60 tranasaction it would combine with my LnG offer for spend $60 get 60 but i don't think that's happening*
> 
> *Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday Jan 7th - Thursday Jan 10th*




I got the spend $60 get 60AM on the app for our secondary card, but nothing on our main card - odd.  My daughter's app has spend $25, get 50AM.

After missing out last week, I've actually got a bit of a list for Rexall, so I'll be spending $60 and getting 120 on the secondary card this week.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I hope someone can help me...I remember seeing a post about texting your AM # to shell to receive some binus AM...I know I wrote it down somewhere but can't find it now...I checked page 1 but didn't see it listed...does anyone recall the number that you text your AM to?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Aladora

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope someone can help me...I remember seeing a post about texting your AM # to shell to receive some binus AM...I know I wrote it down somewhere but can't find it now...I checked page 1 but didn't see it listed...does anyone recall the number that you text your AM to?  Thanks in advance



Text SHELL to 111222


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Aladora said:


> Text SHELL to 111222



thank you...


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall is starting us off with a bit of a tiny bang, more of a fizzle --- coupon is better than 1:1 ratio I strive for but not by much. If i needed enough to squeeze out a $60 tranasaction it would combine with my LnG offer for spend $60 get 60 but i don't think that's happening*
> 
> *Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday Jan 7th - Thursday Jan 10th*



I have a spend $25 get 50 AM and could probably use a few things from Rexall. We are almost out of TP! and paper towels! crazy... I haven't left the house much for the past two weeks. If I didn't have to work I think I'd hibernate all winter lol. 

Good time to start up with airmiles this year I guess! I am planning Disney in August and then next March a cruise. I'll need a hotel and flights for that and Fort Lauderdale will be pricey.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope someone can help me...I remember seeing a post about texting your AM # to shell to receive some binus AM...I know I wrote it down somewhere but can't find it now...I checked page 1 but didn't see it listed...does anyone recall the number that you text your AM to?  Thanks in advance



*Great idea! I've added the Shell info to the first post and included the link that will let you see all of the in-store offers as well! I don't know if that post helps anyone else but it has saved my butt a couple of times at Rexall when i can't find the coupon on my phone!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

So tomorrow is the day AM is launching the new travel booking system through red tag.  According to the AM site anyways.  I'm curious to see how this will work, whether it's worth it to save my dream miles for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> So tomorrow is the day AM is launching the new travel booking system through red tag.  According to the AM site anyways.  I'm curious to see how this will work, whether it's worth it to save my dream miles for.


*My number one question is how will they handle it if you don't have enough miles for the entire trip?? I'm definitely going to be taking a peek so I hope it works better than the flight/hotel/car rental options that don't show you anything if you don't have enough miles in your account to book.*


----------



## Glynis4

My grand total for 2018 was.....1,795 miles   BUT, over half of those were from November/December, which was when I really started collecting again (took a break after our last Disney trip in Nov 2017).  So, my goal for 2019 is quite lofty. I would love to earn 20,000 air miles. Enough for four 5-day Disneyland passes (assuming they are around 5000 air miles each). We are going in November so I have almost an entire year. I plan to use the miles I already have on legoland tickets. Flights to Disneyland are around $800 more than they were at this time 2 years ago, so my budget is going to be way off if I can’t get at least 2 tickets with air miles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I managed to poke around the travel site for about 10 minutes before it crashed and I have to say I'm mildly impressed. Looks slick and appears you will be able to book and they will automatically take miles off in increments of 909 = $100 and apply the remainder to your credit card. If you are booking a last minute type of trip you pay in full at the time of booking or if it's further out you can choose a minimum $500 deposit or pay the full amount again . It's almost making me wish i had waited before i cashed out *


*It's a bit tricky to get to on your own .. lots of clicks OR you can just use this direct link that i discovered it opens to *
* Book Trip thru Redtag*

*Enter your account number and PIN and the website launches. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Looks pretty good! I'd assume booking a cruise will appear the same way.

I thought for sure the webpage would look cluttered and be not easy to navigate.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

It does seem easy to navigate.   Tempting not to book a cheap last minute deal outta here within the week. Maybe this time next year after I've saved a ton more am!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll have to check it out at home, the way it opens doesn't work at work. Maybe for next year! Though I'm still more a cruise person, so I guess that'll give me time to save up more!


----------



## peanutgirl

I cannot find where to buy just flights. I can see the vacation packages but not just flight on the new redtag site. What am I doing wrong?  Thanks for any help


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

You don't book flights on the redtag site. That is still through the air miles site.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hmmm...before this switch, we could book just flights on redtag and earn miles - can we not do that anymore?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh sorry, I thought you meant booking flights with air miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just go to the regular url redtag.ca.  That other url prompts you through airmiles.ca


----------



## Disney Addicted

Can anyone tell me what the policy was back in 2015?   I'm sure when we booked our cruise through Air Miles (used 28,113 miles towards the cruise and the rest paid by Visa) that I was told we would receive bonus air miles *after* the cruise was completed.  We booked September 2015 for a cruise April 2017.  But in November 2016 we moved the cruise to April 2018.

I'm going through all my documents e-mailed to me from Air Miles trying to see what was given to me.  Should it have been 1 air mile for every $20?

I have a Travel Reservation PDF that says "DEPOSIT AIR MILES REWARD MILES EARNED**30     DEPOSIT BONUS AIR MILES REWARD MILES EARNED**1000  Do you think I was suppose to get these amounts?

I going to make notes on when we put deposits down and final payments and check my air miles transactions.  If anyone has any information they could give me, I'd appreciate it!




CanadianKrista said:


> Hmmm...before this switch, we could book just flights on redtag and earn miles - can we not do that anymore?



Thank you so much for asking this question!  That reminded me I was sure I was to receive air miles after our cruise.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> It's almost making me wish i had waited before i cashed out


I'm sorry you have had so much bad luck with the vouchers, travel agent, trip plans...ugh.  It makes me upset just reading it.  I can't even imagine your anger and disappointment over how things have worked for you over all of this


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Can anyone tell me what the policy was back in 2015?   I'm sure when we booked our cruise through Air Miles (used 28,113 miles towards the cruise and the rest paid by Visa) that I was told we would receive bonus air miles *after* the cruise was completed.  We booked September 2015 for a cruise April 2017.  But in November 2016 we moved the cruise to April 2018.



Wouldn't it work the same way it does at the travel hub when you book hotels? I think you only get them once you've completed your stay.


----------



## kimbert

My main concern, is that I used to book my flights and Disney tickets myself (through a variety of means, but then would apply any Air Miles we had left to our room or room+dining which I always booked through Air Miles travel specialists. Now I don't know how to book a Disney property hotel and have air miles applied. I can only find a hotel+flights on Red Tag).

However, I thought this could be helpful for many main questions:

FAQs

Find more information on using Miles and getting Miles on your package vacation bookings.

Will I be able to use my AIR MILES towards the taxes for a package vacation?

AIR MILES can only be used towards the base price of the trip, whereas taxes and fees are paid by credit card only.

Can I use AIR MILES or my credit card to book a cruise through redtag.ca?

You’ll be able to use AIR MILES towards cruises through redtag.ca in late 2019

Can I use any amount of Dream Miles for my booking?

You can only use increments of 909 Dream Miles which converts to a cash value of $100.00

Can I use Cash Miles towards a booking?

No. At this time you can’t use Cash Miles towards your booking, but you can use Dream Miles.

Does it cost anything to Redeem my AIR MILES?

Yes, there is a $30.00 non-refundable processing fee, including HST, per booking **Edit: I remember having a fee charged when I called Air Miles to book portions of my previous Disney trips, so that’s not new.

What happens when redtag.ca has a Promotion, will I be eligible to also earn and/or redeem my AIR MILES?

No, AIR MILES are not combinable with any redtag.ca Promotions and/or Discounts

Do I still earn AIR MILES when paying a deposit on my reservation?

AIR MILES are earned when reservation is paid in full. We can accept deposit; however, Miles will be earned when full payment is applied

What happens if more than one person on my reservation has an AIR MILES card?

Only one AIR MILES member can collect per booking

How long will it take to see AIR MILES earned in my account?

It can take up to 30 days from the date of final payment for AIR MILES to be posted to your Collectors Account.

Who should I contact if I want to make a change, modify or cancel my booking?

Contact a redtag.ca specialist at 1-866-973-3824 and they will assist with your changes on your booking if changes are permitted by the supplier. Please note change fees may apply.

What happens if I have to cancel my reservation?

Cancelled reservations will result in recalculation of earned AIR MILES and may result in AIR MILES being deducted or, No AIR MILES will be refunded in consequence of a change to travel arrangements once made, or if booking is cancelled, AIR MILES used for the original travel purchase are non-refundable and non-transferrable. (You may protect your air miles with the purchase of Manulife travel insurance policy, see more info below)

How will I know how many AIR MILES I Earned and/or Redeemed?

AIR MILES earned and/or redeemed will reflect on your Client Statement

I didn’t receive my booking confirmation email. Who can I contact?

Please contact redtag.ca at 1-866-973-3824.

Will I be able to redeem my Transat Dream Certificate or Cash eVoucher at redtag.ca?

Redtag.ca will not accept any Transat Dream Certificate or Cash eVoucher.

Manulife Travel Insurance

In the event that you need to cancel your trip due to a covered risk in the insurance policy, your Air Miles will be reinstated in accordance with the terms and conditions of the policy.

To protect your Air Miles Manulife Insurance has provided three (3) policy options;

•All Inclusive

•Non-Medical Inclusive, or

•Trip Cancellation & Interruption.

** Please note, if you purchased your vacation package, and redeemed Air Miles, on airmiles.redtag.ca and decide to purchase travel insurance at a later date you must return to airmiles.redtag.ca to complete this transaction

Can I use Miles to pay for my deposit?

No, you are unable to apply Miles to pay for your deposit or for your administration fee. You can, however, pay for your deposit using your credit card and apply Dream Miles in increments of 909 Miles at the time of booking. Please note that you are not able to use Miles to pay for any outstanding balance later on.


----------



## pigletto

The site looks great (although it keeps throwing me into French no matter how many times I set it to English.  My rusty French will do haha ) .
Just playing with some dummy bookings for packages , most of the Disney hotels are coming up and I’m really strongly considering the Swan or Dolphin for that December 2020 trip that I am going to try to completely fund with rewards. I’m so far off being able to book though that I’m sure that will change. It will depend what is the best value for our airmiles at the time. Nevertheless it’s exciting!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wouldn't it work the same way it does at the travel hub when you book hotels? I think you only get them once you've completed your stay.



The cruise was the first/only travel I have booked through Air Miles before, so no prior experience for me.  Thing is, the cruise was completed last year.   It's coming on 9 months.

I just made notes on every e-mail Air Miles sent me; the dates I made payments; looked through my air miles transaction history April 2018 to present and do not see any miles posted to my account.

Hmm.. or would Air Miles have posted the miles earned when payment in full was received?  That would have been Nov 2016.  I was not tracking my air miles then so I can't go back and look.


----------



## peanutgirl

So just to be clear here.  I cannot use red tag to purchase just a flight with air miles. .??


----------



## pigletto

pigletto said:


> The site looks great (although it keeps throwing me into French no matter how many times I set it to English.  My rusty French will do haha ) .
> Just playing with some dummy bookings for packages , most of the Disney hotels are coming up and I’m really strongly considering the Swan or Dolphin for that December 2020 trip that I am going to try to completely fund with rewards. I’m so far off being able to book though that I’m sure that will change. It will depend what is the best value for our airmiles at the time. Nevertheless it’s exciting!


And now I’m already rethinking this strategy. We will be collecting miles on two cards to pay for this trip. I don’t know if I would have enough in miles to pay for the trip with one collector number and I don’t want to pay the transfer fee to combine them . I think it makes more sense for me to book my flights and get the the remaining tickets with miles from my account , and then book the hotel separately with DH’s airmiles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have to say...I've been playing around with the site as well ( instead of batching my morning paperwork  ) and so far, I can see maybe a possibility of us being able to use my hard earned AM to help offset the cost of a vacation.  I guess we will see and hear more about it as people cash in their miles and use the site to travel.  My dreaming and clicking on vacation sites will maybe give me a little kick in the rear to collect more miles ( as we are currently sitting at a balmy -40 C with the windchill   ) and I'm dreaming of our Mexico trip in 121 days!!!!


----------



## kerreyn

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've seen with redtag, we can only book packages? We're looking at Mexico in December, but would use our Avion miles for flights so need hotel only. I was hoping to use air miles for part of the hotel cost.

ETA - Nvm, I think I found the link, and the hotel selection is lacking.


----------



## kimbert

kerreyn said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've seen with redtag, we can only book packages? We're looking at Mexico in December, but would use our Avion miles for flights so need hotel only. I was hoping to use air miles for part of the hotel cost.



Yes, packages only. I just spent a while on AM chat, and the end result was that the agent suggested I phone RedTag directly to inquire about the possibility of using Air Miles to pay for something Other than the standard offering on their sites.

For example, Air Miles hotel booking on airmiles.ca doesn't offer Disney property hotels, but RedTag does. ONLY with flights added on. OH, and BTW, you seem to be limited to only the "packages" they have put together. I can only find 5 or 7 days options for my package searches, nothing for 9days like we prefer.

Anyway, sorry, I wanted to know if I could book on RedTag to use my miles to pay for a Pop Century stay only (no flight) like I used to through Air Miles vacations. This option doesn't exist online, so they suggested I call RedTag (phone number on the top of their site).

Otherwise, if you're looking to use AM toward flights only, or hotels (other than Disney-owned) only, then the regular Airmiles.ca travel redemption portal should be where you go.

Edited to add: I have yet to bother calling RedTag.ca, as I'm sure today will be very busy.


----------



## kerreyn

Right now it's looking like we'll keep saving our air miles for passes for a possible 2020 WDW trip, and use our Westjet dollars for Mexico in December. I need to check more info on Westjet, because we'll have a companion voucher in July, so need to know if we can apply that to a vacation package, along with any accrued Westjet dollars.  I'm going to check the RBC/Avion rewards site as well.

ETA - that's a 'no' to using the companion voucher on a package. Oh well, save the companion voucher for WDW.


----------



## marchingstar

I played around with the redtag site the other day (pre-air miles launch, but I wanted to get a sense of what sorts of vacations we might be looking at once the air miles option launched). I haven't looked today, but like everyone else is mentioning, I was super glad to see so many disney hotels as options. It's far from all of the disney hotels, but it looks like if you fiddle with dates you can get a lot to show up. I regularly found AKL, OKW, CBR, and CR as options, and Swan and Dolphin too. I also found universal hotels (all of the on-site resorts!) with a great range of room types, including club level. It could definitely be better as a tool, but it could also be worse.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sorry you have had so much bad luck with the vouchers, travel agent, trip plans...ugh.  It makes me upset just reading it.  I can't even imagine your anger and disappointment over how things have worked for you over all of this



I agree with Pumpkin--it sucks how many roadblocks you've hit with your trip planning. I'm a silver-lining searcher, so I'd say that without this roadblock you might still be looking at Sandals, but because of the problems you've now found a resort you're even more excited about? I'm not sure that's worth all your frustrations, but I hope that once you're on a beach and Mr. Duck is sipping a drink in a hammock, the sting of things will disappear?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can someone tell me how to find the WDW and USO hotel/flight packages?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh nevermind, found them


----------



## CanadianKrista

My question earlier about booking flights via redtag to earn (not redeem) miles was answered - you go to flights-airmiles.redtag.ca


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, I like these package deals!  Although, we would like to do a combo trip of WDW and USO.  Not sure that would work on this website though.  Looks like you have to pick one or the other if you are staying at onsite hotels. Booo.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can someone tell me how to find the WDW and USO hotel/flight packages?



for anyone else searching: I set the destination as either "Universal Orlando" or "Disney World Orlando" (or whatever comes up when you type these destinations into the search bar)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I think with the new site...flexibility of being able to book what you needed - split stays or extending a day or two beyond the package they are providing or using a travel agent is not there.  Many of us use different cards rewards and bulk them into one trip, at this time really can't be done through the Redtag Am portal.  

We also have the west jet card...and really wanted to be able to take advantage of the rewards and companion fare.  I will still work all the reward programs I have and see how I can best use them. But I can see us using the portal to plan a trip.  And being able to use my AM ( if I didn't have them earmarked for something else like Universal Or Disney tickets) would make me book a holiday and offset the cost by using my AM if I didn't have enough before.  I guess it will all come down to how each person wants to utilize all their rewards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm sitting here mildly chuckling (just a bit, honest!) because last year we went thru the same kind of discussions when they launched the travel voucher system -- we were all confused, speculating, frustrated, excited ... it boils down to the same answer, AM really needs to step up it's game when it comes to explaining how new options actually work and compare to the old! I would imagine that the customer care centres for both AM & Redtag are run ragged today!!!*

*I'm going to try and answer some of the questions that have popped up today ---Just remember these are the musings of a Duck who has yet to have a full night's sleep this year ---*

*You can ONLY book packages thru the new Redtag site. This is no different from the travel voucher system*
*You are limited to what is offered thru the online site, it won't matter if you call in, it's a case of "what you see is what you get"*
*If you want to book flights only and EARN Airmiles you have a few options still open to you if you go thru the Airmilesshop portal: Expedia, Flighthub *
*THANKS to @CanadianKrista you can also EARN miles for flights thru redtag via this link Redtag Airmiles Flights*
*to book hotels at Disney or Universal and EARN Airmiles you will need to go thru the Airmiles Travel Hub -- expensive-ish for certain hotels and you need to pay up front BUT you're paying in CDN funds. I was able to find All of the AllStar resorts for $144/night mid-Feb. You don't earn many miles but at least its some*
*Another way to EARN miles for Disney & Universal hotels is thru the Airmilesshop portal and use Expedia*
*If you are wanting to piece together a package that includes both Disney and Universal you can do that thru Expedia as well if you select the Flight + Hotel option and click that you only need hotel for part of your stay. Again this is only to EARN miles*
*If you were hoping to use Airmiles to book flights separately, this is still available the same as before directly thru the Airmiles site*
*The biggest bonus i can see compared to the voucher system is that you are able to get insurance on at least some portion of the miles used (it's confusing as to how much but it is better than what i have right now because i have a feeling if i use these darned things and then end up needing to cancel/change the vouchers will NOT be refunded!!)*
*I'm sure there will be more questions pop up and I hope we continue to help each other out with our thoughts, suggestions and once it gets to the point where one of us has actually USED the system how it ends up working.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It looks like the easiest to book is the all inclusive deals. It's very clear on the price, how many miles you can choose to use, how many you will earn, etc.  I like it for that type of trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sorry you have had so much bad luck with the vouchers, travel agent, trip plans...ugh.  It makes me upset just reading it.  I can't even imagine your anger and disappointment over how things have worked for you over all of this





marchingstar said:


> I agree with Pumpkin--it sucks how many roadblocks you've hit with your trip planning. I'm a silver-lining searcher, so I'd say that without this roadblock you might still be looking at Sandals, but because of the problems you've now found a resort you're even more excited about? I'm not sure that's worth all your frustrations, but I hope that once you're on a beach and Mr. Duck is sipping a drink in a hammock, the sting of things will disappear?



*Yeah, it's been a royal PIA to be sure, I'm crossing my fingers that we've cleared all the hurdles we need to but I tend to be a worrier and until the trip is actually booked I'll be cursing myself for having cashed in!*

*NOW, as far as looking at things from the other side and searching for the good out of a lousy situation there are sooo many!*

*I have been suffering thru some pretty nasty gastritis attacks and would have been miserable if the Sandals trip had actually worked out this year (we would have been getting back today, sigh) Turns out the last time i saw the specialist for a scope he removed several polyps (not usual for me, non-cancerous, just annoying!) and cleaned out the gut pretty well and had recommended a repeat scope within a year BUT no one communicated that to us and that was in Jan 2016!!!*
*I stumbled across the fact that Hotel Xcaret actually will handle my dietary issues just as well as both Disney and Sandals!!!*
*If we pay for the highest level we'll still have butler service & separate check-in, something the Sandals resort had to ensure the best care with my food.*
*They use bracelets that look an awful lot like Magic Bands that do all of the same things, open doors, charge things to the room that aren't covered (tips, massages, gift shop) so no need to carry cash/credit card*
*The entire resort looks like the Mexico pavilion at Epcot BUT BETTER!*
*We both knew that after the 2nd day i would be bored out of my tree at a Sandals resort since i HATE sitting in the sun and this resort has so much to do in a safe environment while hubby sips his fancy-pants umbrella drinks in his hammock.*
*We don't need to spend a fortune on clothing that would be "acceptable" for a Sandals resort since most restaurants require dressing up. There are a few at Xcaret that do, but we both have enough clothing that will be FINE. We'll be able to wear what we already own*
*I am soo excited for this trip that it takes (most) of the sting out of the stupid voucher situation. I'll be watching what happens with the new system with the expectation that we'll be heading back to Mexico again, it looks like a decent option to Disney until things settle down and everything opens up!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm dreaming of our Mexico trip in 121 days!!!!



112 days for me to Mexico!  Where are you going / staying?


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm sure there will be more questions pop up and I hope we continue to help each other out with our thoughts, suggestions and once it gets to the point where one of us has actually USED the system how it ends up working.*



Here's another question - from what I've read, you can only redeem your air miles for a trip at the time of booking. Is this your understanding as well?  So, if I wanted to book Mexico today and only have enough air miles to save $200, that's all we'd be able to use.

With the vouchers, we were able to book our trip (using our credit card) and pay the deposit, then take in the vouchers to Marlin to pay down the trip (only able to do at one time, couldn't go back again and again with the vouchers). 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Here's another question - from what I've read, you can only redeem your air miles for a trip at the time of booking. Is this your understanding as well?  So, if I wanted to book Mexico today and only have enough air miles to save $200, that's all we'd be able to use.
> 
> With the vouchers, we were able to book our trip (using our credit card) and pay the deposit, then take in the vouchers to Marlin to pay down the trip (only able to do at one time, couldn't go back again and again with the vouchers).
> 
> Clear as mud?


*Perfectly clear and that was AWESOME but sorry, it's a one-shot deal ..here's from the FAQs*

*Can I use Miles to pay for my deposit?
No, you are unable to apply Miles to pay for your deposit or for your administration fee. You can, however, pay for your deposit using your credit card and apply Dream Miles in increments of 909 Miles at the time of booking. Please note that you are not able to use Miles to pay for any outstanding balance later on.
*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Perfectly clear and that was AWESOME but sorry, it's a one-shot deal ..here's from the FAQs*
> 
> *Can I use Miles to pay for my deposit?*
> *No, you are unable to apply Miles to pay for your deposit or for your administration fee. You can, however, pay for your deposit using your credit card and apply Dream Miles in increments of 909 Miles at the time of booking. Please note that you are not able to use Miles to pay for any outstanding balance later on.*




That's what I thought.  If we switch to our 'main' purchases going on our Westjet MC, we should have a decent amount of Westjet dollars acrued by July/August to pay down Mexico in Dec.

On an unrelated topic - I'm pretty sure this is going to be in the US only, but a girl can hope!!!

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...CQZhD8hw5bHNM4IzZNTVV91Nx2h7N3TME5aYV7RSdizzc


----------



## CanadianKrista

The link for the way to book flights on redtag to earn AM:

http://flights-airmiles.redtag.ca/


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> The link for the way to book flights on redtag to earn AM:
> 
> http://flights-airmiles.redtag.ca/



*AWESOME, thanks for sharing, I'll add it to my monster post *


----------



## BLAZEY

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know the Starbucks gift cards can be used at Starbucks in Disney, but can they be used at any Starbucks in the US?  Anyone try them anywhere else?


Yes I have used them in a variety of places in the US, airports, and in England and Scotland.


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> That's what I thought.  If we switch to our 'main' purchases going on our Westjet MC, we should have a decent amount of Westjet dollars acrued by July/August to pay down Mexico in Dec.
> 
> On an unrelated topic - I'm pretty sure this is going to be in the US only, but a girl can hope!!!
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...CQZhD8hw5bHNM4IzZNTVV91Nx2h7N3TME5aYV7RSdizzc


We booked a DCL cruise over the weekend because DH wanted to compare them to the RCCL cruises we switched to, said he wanted to see if he remembered right, but I'm 99% sure he wanted to go again to get his hands on the room service mickey bars.  He can't fool me.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> 112 days for me to Mexico! Where are you going / staying?


We are going to the Mayan Riveria - we are staying at the Luxury Bahia Principe in Akumal.  Our daughter is having her destination wedding there.  So there will around 50 of us so far is the head count.  Mexico better prepare it's self for our family...we are very much like the Grizwalds go to Mexico!!!


----------



## pigletto

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sorry you have had so much bad luck with the vouchers, travel agent, trip plans...ugh.  It makes me upset just reading it.  I can't even imagine your anger and disappointment over how things have worked for you over all of this


Totally agree, and I’m sorry I haven’t said this exact thing sooner. You go above and beyond to help the rest of us @Donald - my hero , and it’s terrible that you’ve had so much hassle. We appreciate all you do for us immensely.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I received 500 am and it says missing miles offer code. I'm assuming it's from the MC promo I asked about last week. Anyone else see anything?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Looks like blue Friday is coming - someone in the Facebook group posted a foodland flyer!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> I received 500 am and it says missing miles offer code. I'm assuming it's from the MC promo I asked about last week. Anyone else see anything?



Arg! I still don't have mine yet!


----------



## motherof5

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Dh and I both received ours too - 5x75 and 3x40...like others, still waiting on the bonus 25AM.


Can you explain this.  I don't even know what AM is?  Thanks


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AM = Air Miles

I had an offer where if I made 5, $100 purchases at Sobeys within a certain period of time, I would get 75 miles for each of the 5 transactions. Plus, if I did all 5 transactions, I would get another 25 bonus miles

The second example is 3, $40 transactions at Lawton's Drugs, plus the bonus 25 miles if all 3 transactions were made.


----------



## juniorbugman

So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.


----------



## marchingstar

juniorbugman said:


> So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.



haven't gotten anything lately, but I've gotten these kinds of offers in the past. If you're looking to double up with offers, make sure to text the number in Donald's first post--discounted price plus a few extra miles. Every little bit counts!


----------



## kitntrip

marchingstar said:


> haven't gotten anything lately, but I've gotten these kinds of offers in the past. If you're looking to double up with offers, make sure to text the number in Donald's first post--discounted price plus a few extra miles. Every little bit counts!



Plus they stack with the Sobeys gas discounts that you get with your receipt.


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday looks good out west. best offer that I can see from a quick scan: barilla ready pasta (?) 2$ each, 50 miles WUB 2.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> blue friday looks good out west. best offer that I can see from a quick scan: barilla ready pasta (?) 2$ each, 50 miles WUB 2.



*I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*
> 
> View attachment 374403



hahaha, great minds! (or, in this case, focused minds might be more descriptive) the AM return is enough to convince me to give it a try.


----------



## osully

I can’t see the Disney Cruise Line cruises when I’m on the airmiles site but the regular RedTag site does have them? I’m really curious as that would be a goal for us in the future when we have a child!

I did find the resort I’m booked with for Nov this year for $1451 per guest for 2 guests and 7 nights only. We are booked for 9 nights.

They would want let me take off $600 with the 5995 dream miles I have right now. Before that, this package would be $2478 without taxes and fees on RedTag so at 909AM = $100, this package would be 22,525 AM. And it would only let me choose 7 nights. I need 9! 

My 9 night stay and flight combined was 22,975 AM before taxes and fees and insurance.

Phew!


----------



## osully

Kind of excited it’s a Blue Friday. I will probably do it since you also get the Spend $100 get 100AM coupon.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
Blue Friday
Jan 10-16
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1297915

Foodland Ont Flyer
Blue Friday
Jan 10-16
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1297917

Metro Ontario
Jan 10-16
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1298148

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

juniorbugman said:


> So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.


I hope I get this in the mail! I make my husband get Shell gas every time


----------



## motherof5

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> AM = Air Miles
> 
> I had an offer where if I made 5, $100 purchases at Sobeys within a certain period of time, I would get 75 miles for each of the 5 transactions. Plus, if I did all 5 transactions, I would get another 25 bonus miles
> 
> The second example is 3, $40 transactions at Lawton's Drugs, plus the bonus 25 miles if all 3 transactions were made.


Thank you.  There aren't any Sobeys in MA just looking for the best cc for me.


----------



## Silvermist999

juniorbugman said:


> So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.



Yep, got one too, likely because we fill up on VPower for both vehicles. The mailer was pretty fancy don’t you think. I’m curious to see what other offers members will get in the future, hope for some good AM offers.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*
> 
> View attachment 374403


Is the package enough for 2 people, or is it a single serving?  That is a good AM deal.  And perfect for the kids who are always looking for something quick and easy to cook.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*
> 
> View attachment 374403


Is that Foodland?  I don't see it in the flyer but maybe its Sobeys only?


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome back Mel. Or are you popping in from your holiday?


----------



## CanadianKrista

That pasta is a great AM value.  I think I have a $100 shop planned for 730 airmiles.  Hopefully they have everything this time!


----------



## hdrolfe

Made a list... kiddo will be happy to get 5 packages of hot dogs lol. At least they freeze well  that pasta looks good too since I'm trying to cut back on it, and kiddo loves the stuff. This is an easy way to make it for him and not me. I only have 385AM for my $108 (including taxes) spend, but getting a few things we need that don't have AM on them. Maybe I need to buy a few more things for me though or I'll end up eating hot dogs and pogos lol. I will stock up at fresh co for the rest of what I need. Spending more this week than I'd like though.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*
> 
> View attachment 374403


So for all you here. This is one of those items that pays you to buy. Great for food bank donations or stocking up. Look at the 50am=$5 when you buy 2@$2 each = $4. Therefore they are paying us $1 each for the purchase. When you look at it this way...I hope my local one has enough for me.
I might even go in today and ask the manager to stock up enough for me to buy a couple hundred and donate to the food bank.
2019 pickle, here we come.
add that to the spend 100 get 100 and sweetens it even more.


----------



## ottawamom

My list is prepared. When I did it up I realized I was close to $200 so I decided to split it up. Do $100+ on my card and $100+ on DH card as the 100 Bonus AM can only be used one time per collector. If anything is out of stock I will need to cut back to doing the shop on just one card but we'll see.

Nice analysis Mort1331, I forgot to look at it that way. I will have to pick up a few more of those.

Happy hunting on Friday everyone.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Are the ready-made pastas just the noodles?


----------



## CanadianKrista

I wonder if there will be a purchase limit on the pasta like there was in some stores on the oatmeal last time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Does anyone happen to have a paper copy of last week's flyer for Sobey's?  I just read on RFD that the flyer (which ends today) has a $1 off coupon for the Barilla Ready Pasta on page 10.  I'm wondering if that is true.  Coupon is suppose to be good until Jan 31st.

Oh, I specified paper copy of the flyer because the digital ones don't show such a coupon.  Unless I'm just totally missing it.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Still eating out of the cupboards, so no Blue Friday for me... 

However I am not too concerned because I am letting all of y'all explore how to work your Travel AirMiles with the new RedTag system. By the time we actually get to booking everything, I am hopeful I will be able to do it with AM and only have to pay out the cash for all the fees.  DH said he was open to staying at one of the DS hotels since he heard about FP+ and shuttles.  We are pretty commando-type people who can stay in the park all day if need be.  I'd like to stay at POFQ again but if I save hundreds of dollars at a DS hotel... it's stupid to blow that kind of cash on a place where I sleep and shower.

So here's to learning more about using my AM in 2019!


----------



## ottawamom

I've decided to adopt a new earning strategy. I used to give myself a weekly amount of AM to earn to stay on track. That's not going to work as easily anymore so I'll switch to a monthly amount of AM to collect. 

New startegy, maximize grocery earning during the Blue Fridays and do smaller shops the rest of the month. picking up AM items if the price is right. Rexall when I can earn 2 or 3 times what I have to spend ( ie. spend $25 get 50AM) if not I'm not going to shop. 

If Airmiles and their partners are going to change the way they award miles I can adapt and keep on earning.


----------



## Silvermist999

For those heading to Blue Friday at Sobeys, reminder to check the App for your personal offers.

I’ve got a spend $90 get 25AM.  I also have a buy one Lipton soup, get 5 AM.  Do I get 5AM for every box I buy in the same transaction?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> For those heading to Blue Friday at Sobeys, reminder to check the App for your personal offers.
> 
> I’ve got a spend $90 get 25AM.  I also have a buy one Lipton soup, get 5 AM.  Do I get 5AM for every box I buy in the same transaction?


*No, ALL loaded offers from any of the sponsors are a once & done thing. Rexall's will stay in the Airmiles APP but if you look online you'll see they are no longer available.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Silvermist999 said:


> For those heading to Blue Friday at Sobeys, reminder to check the App for your personal offers.
> 
> I’ve got a spend $90 get 25AM.  I also have a buy one Lipton soup, get 5 AM.  Do I get 5AM for every box I buy in the same transaction?



I've got a spend 70, get 20, so that's good.  I also seem to have a get 5AM for a box of oatmeal that is good for 7 days, and a get 4AM for a box of oatmeal that is good for 14 days.  I wonder if I get 9 per box?


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *No, ALL loaded offers from any of the sponsors are a once & done thing. Rexall's will stay in the Airmiles APP but if you look online you'll see they are no longer available.*



Thanks for the quick reply.  Even though that wasn’t the answer I was hoping for, lol.


----------



## osully

I'm eating paleo now but my husband is not so I will be trying to stock up on those chicken strips (they are REALLY good), pasta (hoping they will have some of the Barila ones but if not Italpasta), Classico pasta sauce, and SoFresh almond or coconut milk. All things we will actually go through and not just buying to get AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Is the package enough for 2 people, or is it a single serving?  That is a good AM deal.  And perfect for the kids who are always looking for something quick and easy to cook.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are the ready-made pastas just the noodles?


*The package is 241 gm and looking on the Barillia pasta site it says that will cook up to 2 servings. Directly from their website:*

*Barilla® Ready Pasta is an all natural, fully cooked pasta that's ready in the microwave in just 1 minute. Made with 3 simple ingredients - a dash of extra virgin olive oil, a pinch of sea salt and "al dente" Barilla pasta - Ready Pasta has no preservatives and is non-GMO certified. Simply heat the pouch in the microwave then add your favorite toppings for a quick and delicious dish.
*



tinkerone said:


> Is that Foodland?  I don't see it in the flyer but maybe its Sobeys only?


*Yup, Sobey's deal, my very quick glance at midnight showed that Foodland's offerings are pretty slim.*



mort1331 said:


> So for all you here. This is one of those items that pays you to buy. Great for food bank donations or stocking up. Look at the 50am=$5 when you buy 2@$2 each = $4. Therefore they are paying us $1 each for the purchase. When you look at it this way...I hope my local one has enough for me.
> I might even go in today and ask the manager to stock up enough for me to buy a couple hundred and donate to the food bank.
> 2019 pickle, here we come.
> add that to the spend 100 get 100 and sweetens it even more.



*You KNOW that as soon as I saw this deal I was picturing you pulling up the truck to load a skid up and chuckle as you wait for the miles to post *



CanadianKrista said:


> I wonder if there will be a purchase limit on the pasta like there was in some stores on the oatmeal last time.


*I have a feeling that if they don't when the day starts they will once someone does the math and they run out by 9 am!! I'm not even going to bother trying for this since we haven't got a hope of making it to the closest Sobey's before 7 pm. Now if Urban Fresh had it I will be in Toronto by 7:30 and the one store is open at 7 am *


----------



## Disney Addicted

juniorbugman said:


> So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.



Yes, I did as well.



kitntrip said:


> Plus they stack with the Sobeys gas discounts that you get with your receipt.



Good to know.  Thanks!



Silvermist999 said:


> For those heading to Blue Friday at Sobeys, reminder to check the App for your personal offers.
> 
> I’ve got a spend $90 get 25AM.  I also have a buy one Lipton soup, get 5 AM.  Do I get 5AM for every box I buy in the same transaction?



I wish mine was low.  Mine wants me to spend $190 in one transaction!  I rarely spend more than $100 so I don't know why it's been upped so high for months now.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

juniorbugman said:


> So did anybody get the special Shell offer sent to them in the mail?  I am now a ShellGO+ member and when I opt in I can save 0.3 cents per litre from Jan 26-Mar 3.  Guess it pays to walk to the Shell to buy my lottery tickets every week and make my family buy their gas at Shell.



I too received this and was excited about saving the 3 cents per litre until I read it is only good on the weekends - which is when my local Shell raises their prices...


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> So for all you here. This is one of those items that pays you to buy. Great for food bank donations or stocking up. Look at the 50am=$5 when you buy 2@$2 each = $4. Therefore they are paying us $1 each for the purchase. When you look at it this way...I hope my local one has enough for me.
> I might even go in today and ask the manager to stock up enough for me to buy a couple hundred and donate to the food bank.
> 2019 pickle, here we come.
> add that to the spend 100 get 100 and sweetens it even more.





Donald - my hero said:


> *You KNOW that as soon as I saw this deal I was picturing you pulling up the truck to load a skid up and chuckle as you wait for the miles to post *
> *I have a feeling that if they don't when the day starts they will once someone does the math and they run out by 9 am!! I'm not even going to bother trying for this since we haven't got a hope of making it to the closest Sobey's before 7 pm. Now if Urban Fresh had it I will be in Toronto by 7:30 and the one store is open at 7 am *



I read your post Mort and came up with comparison explanation (using our Universal trip) for my husband:
  Blue Man Group Tier 1 tickets are $80 US (round to closest dollar)
  Air Miles offers Tier 1/2 tickets for 750 air miles
 $60 of pasta ($2 x 30 packages) gets 750 air miles (15 x 50 air miles)
 Spending $60 CAD on pasta gets 1 Blue Man Group ticket from Air Miles versus $80 US / $108 CAN on Visa.
 Saves $48 CAD on a ticket and food bank gets donation of pasta

Now I already have enough miles for 4 universals tickets and 4 blue man group tickets.  I'm still tempted but need to reign myself in.  (wry grin)  Too many expenses this year with changing the fuse panel to a breaker system (quoted $3,100 by the way); daughter's braces and now last night my husband's work on his teeth needed.  Ugh..


----------



## kimbert

I was trying to figure out why so many of you were incorrect about the bonus points for spending $100 on Blue Friday... when I realized it's different bonus miles for different locations. Here in the Atlantic flyer, we will get only 50 miles. Sigh. Oh well, it's better than nothing/a kick in the teeth?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kimbert said:


> I was trying to figure out why so many of you were incorrect about the bonus points for spending $100 on Blue Friday... when I realized it's different bonus miles for different locations. Here in the Atlantic flyer, we will get only 50 miles. Sigh. Oh well, it's better than nothing/a kick in the teeth?


*yeah, I haven't gotten around to posting all the links yet, sorry. Seems that life is getting in the way of my AM hunting today, how dare it!*


----------



## mort1331

So little update for the pasta deal this friday. Just got back from talking with the manager at my Sobeys. 2min walk so not out of my way, just wish the pricing was better for everyday things.
He knew about the promo, but had not thought about ordering in more product for it. So I told him I was looking at, at least 100 if not 200 of them. He grabbed his scanner, entered the numbers and said they should be here thur night, and that he will set them aside untill friday when I am off work. Told him that they are going to the food bank, so that helped. He then went and put in an order for the store as well thinking they might get a run on them.
If your not far from a store, talk to the manager and make sure they will have enough if you plan on getting more than a couple, they will run out of these.
Good luck all.


----------



## mort1331

Between this and the STB, I will be 2/3rds to onyx for the year.


----------



## kerreyn

mort1331 said:


> So little update for the pasta deal this friday. Just got back from talking with the manager at my Sobeys. 2min walk so not out of my way, just wish the pricing was better for everyday things.
> He knew about the promo, but had not thought about ordering in more product for it. So I told him I was looking at, at least 100 if not 200 of them. He grabbed his scanner, entered the numbers and said they should be here thur night, and that he will set them aside untill friday when I am off work. Told him that they are going to the food bank, so that helped. He then went and put in an order for the store as well thinking they might get a run on them.
> If your not far from a store, talk to the manager and make sure they will have enough if you plan on getting more than a couple, they will run out of these.
> Good luck all.




I just spoke with the grocery manager at our local Sobey's (closest to our office, and we're in almost every day). He said that there's going to be a correction in the paper - the Barilla should be 2 for $5, not $4. He also said that the warehouse here (Calgary) is already warning the stores that they won't have enough and will be back ordering.  I explained that I wanted to buy it for the food bank, and asked him to try to get 12 cases (72pkg) for me for Friday. He ordered it when I was there, and will call and let me know what shows up.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is that 72 packages per case x 12 cases??    Or 72 packages total for those 12 cases?


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> Is that 72 packages per case x 12 cases??    Or 72 packages total for those 12 cases?



There are 6 packages in a case, so 12 cases = 72 packages.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly flyer updates to the first post just finished and here's the ones not already supplied by Mel (welcome home @bababear_50 )*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> I just spoke with the grocery manager at our local Sobey's (closest to our office, and we're in almost every day). He said that there's going to be a correction in the paper - the Barilla should be 2 for $5, not $4. He also said that the warehouse here (Calgary) is already warning the stores that they won't have enough and will be back ordering.  I explained that I wanted to buy it for the food bank, and asked him to try to get 12 cases (72pkg) for me for Friday. He ordered it when I was there, and will call and let me know what shows up.



By the way, which location is that Sobey's?  I wonder if he's mistaken.  The ad clearly says $2 each.  Not 2 for $4.  Besides, I know I saw another pasta (larger boxes) marked 2/$5.  I'm not sure if that was the Sobey's flyer or another... I'll have to look.  I'm curious now.

Ah no, I was looking at the ItalPasta, which is 4/$5.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, which location is that Sobey's?  I wonder if he's mistaken.  The ad clearly says $2 each.  Not 2 for $4.  Besides, I know I saw another pasta (larger boxes) marked 2/$5.  I'm not sure if that was the Sobey's flyer or another... I'll have to look.  I'm curious now.


*I think what the manager meant is that there will be a sign on the door with a correction notice. This is common place for there to be a "misprint" and the store only needs to post a sign to alert you that they won't be honouring the printed price.*

***ETA the sign has to come from the head office of the store, unless it's a one-store type of small business, individual stores can't decide on their own to follow the flyer or not!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Opps, no sorry.  I mean where is this particular Sobey's located?  I'm just wondering if it's one of two I visit.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Does the price adjustment of $1 mess up the value of the AM?  I just did the math for the unit price, and it sure doesn't look like a good value to me when I can buy nearly 1kg of pasta for $1 at regular price...


----------



## mort1331

marcyleecorgan said:


> Does the price adjustment of $1 mess up the value of the AM?  I just did the math for the unit price, and it sure doesn't look like a good value to me when I can buy nearly 1kg of pasta for $1 at regular price...


It does change it a bit, but then its at a break even point. So for me and the food bank, I am all good with that. Yes you can get pasta cheaper, but these are the type that can be popped into the microwave and heat. Sort of like the rice packs that are out there. So my oldest can make something quick before her skating, instead of cookies or instant noodles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> It does change it a bit, but then its at a break even point. So for me and the food bank, I am all good with that. Yes you can get pasta cheaper, but these are the type that can be popped into the microwave and heat. Sort of like the rice packs that are out there. So my oldest can make something quick before her skating, instead of cookies or instant noodles.



*And soooo much healthier for your kiddlette too!! Did you ever read the sodium content of those noodles ?!? If i was sure that I could hit up "our" Sobey's in time for there to still be some on the shelf I'd be grabbing a TON of it for myself. When my tummy decides that it hates me I basically live on plain pasta and taters and this would be so much easier, heat, add some butter and eat it while i pout. I wouldn't really care much about the price at that point, in fact, I'll be looking for it in the store. I already have a stash of their Pronto Pasta that is not 1/2 bad and like i said, I had some of this in a sample pack and it was just fine.*

***ETA, i'm not looking forward to this Friday because i have missed EVERY.SINGLE.BLUE.FRIDAY due to a gastritis attack *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *And soooo much healthier for your kiddlette too!! Did you ever read the sodium content of those noodles ?!? If i was sure that I could hit up "our" Sobey's in time for there to still be some on the shelf I'd be grabbing a TON of it for myself. When my tummy decides that it hates me I basically live on plain pasta and taters and this would be so much easier, heat, add some butter and eat it while i pout. I wouldn't really care much about the price at that point, in fact, I'll be looking for it in the store. I already have a stash of their Pronto Pasta that is not 1/2 bad and like i said, I had some of this in a sample pack and it was just fine.*


call your closest store and ask to have some set aside


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, which location is that Sobey's?  I wonder if he's mistaken.  The ad clearly says $2 each.  Not 2 for $4.  Besides, I know I saw another pasta (larger boxes) marked 2/$5.  I'm not sure if that was the Sobey's flyer or another... I'll have to look.  I'm curious now.
> 
> Ah no, I was looking at the ItalPasta, which is 4/$5.




It's the Sobey's in McKenzie Towne, south east Calgary.  I'm hoping he's wrong, not so much about the price, but about being shorted. Sobey's head office should know that the pasta is going to be a killer deal and collectors like us know it.  It almost feels misleading...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is there a sauce in the pasta or just the pasta?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sorry, just saw that my question was answered and I can't figure out how to delete my post above.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I know the Whitehorn Safeway in Calgary tends to stock up on the AM products... so I hope that helps anyone who is shopping on Friday


----------



## kerreyn

marcyleecorgan said:


> I know the Whitehorn Safeway in Calgary tends to stock up on the AM products... so I hope that helps anyone who is shopping on Friday



The Safeway on 130th Ave SE usually has pretty good stock too. My daughter and I will go there Friday morning for our ‘main’ shop, and then I’ll go to Sobey’s at lunch.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm leaving work early on Friday for an assembly at my kid's school, he's winning an award for "hope". Not sure what that means but any way! I'll leave at noon and do Sobeys then. Hopefully there will be some pasta! and the other things I want to pick up. The assembly isn't until 2:30 so lots of time  hey, any excuse to leave work early right? And earn some airmiles!!


----------



## bababear_50

I'm home..................the weary sick traveller is soooooooooo happy to be home.

Long story short...picked up a nasty chest/head cold,,(is it just me that thinks it's nasty to tell your kid to wipe his/her nose on their shirt) GROSS.............my first night after an all out shopping adventure the popliteal cyst in my leg ruptured at 3 am,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,after the pain subsided the leg felt better,,,but I'd compare it to labour pain..............no Parks for me this trip,,cancelled them and special ADRs and just rested.

AKV room was a disgusting mess,,,Yucky.............. lots of apologies and my studio room given an extra GOOD cleaning.
They offered resort credit but I declined their offer.
I think they (hotel management) felt so bad that they sent me a chocolate giraffe and chocolate dipped strawberries.

Now onto airmiles,,,Hmmm that pasta offer is looking good and I know I need some Lysol cleaner,,the Prime chicken is a good one for me also.
Nice to be home
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Welcome home Mel...not the same ring as there  but...
Tough about the room. But every once in a while it happens then they go above to try and make it right...sucks getting a cold on vac..but hey where better then being able to chill and watch the animals


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> ***ETA, i'm not looking forward to this Friday because i have missed EVERY.SINGLE.BLUE.FRIDAY due to a gastritis attack *



Ohh, I hope you are all right this Friday!  Wishing you well.



kerreyn said:


> It's the Sobey's in McKenzie Towne, south east Calgary.  I'm hoping he's wrong, not so much about the price, but about being shorted. Sobey's head office should know that the pasta is going to be a killer deal and collectors like us know it.  It almost feels misleading...



Ah ok, thanks.  I'm in Ontario so it's definitely not local.    Yes, I know what you mean.  I hope the stores ordered enough.



bababear_50 said:


> I'm home..................the weary sick traveller is soooooooooo happy to be home.
> 
> Long story short...picked up a nasty chest/head cold,,(is it just me that thinks it's nasty to tell your kid to wipe his/her nose on their shirt) GROSS.............my first night after an all out shopping adventure the popliteal cyst in my leg ruptured at 3 am,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,after the pain subsided the leg felt better,,,but I'd compare it to labour pain..............no Parks for me this trip,,cancelled them and special ADRs and just rested.
> 
> AKV room was a disgusting mess,,,Yucky.............. lots of apologies and my studio room given an extra GOOD cleaning.
> They offered resort credit but I declined their offer.
> I think they (hotel management) felt so bad that they sent me a chocolate giraffe and chocolate dipped strawberries.
> 
> Now onto airmiles,,,Hmmm that pasta offer is looking good and I know I need some Lysol cleaner,,the Prime chicken is a good one for me also.
> Nice to be home
> Hugs
> Mel



I'm sorry your trip wasn't better.  How disappointing.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Welcome home Mel...not the same ring as there  but...
> Tough about the room. But every once in a while it happens then they go above to try and make it right...sucks getting a cold on vac..but hey where better then being able to chill and watch the animals



Hi Mort
Yep 
My Pink Flamingos friends and The Uzima Pool Bar hot Toddy(s) kept me doing just fine.
If I had to get sick I can't think of a better place,,thanks for the welcome home.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome home Mel. Sorry to hear your trip didn't go exactly as planned. How is your knee doing now. Will it be good to go shopping on Friday? Blue Friday can be stressful, running down to aisles to grab the last two ??. Just kidding. I hope its on the mend and that you are able to get back to your usual routine.


----------



## osully

LOL I would be more than happy to get 2 packages of pasta to get the 50AM. Then the rest of my regular stuff. I undestand it's a great deal but hope that the store has a limit on how many you can buy. Unless you pre-order with manager etc!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Welcome home Mel. Sorry to hear your trip didn't go exactly as planned. How is your knee doing now. Will it be good to go shopping on Friday? Blue Friday can be stressful, running down to aisles to grab the last two ??. Just kidding. I hope its on the mend and that you are able to get back to your usual routine.




Lol 
I'll race you........ just kidding...I am hoping to get to Sobeys before work on Friday,,,,,,,,
My fingers are crossed that the cyst does not refill again and right now the knee feels pretty good.
I am just trying to figure out my new strategy for this year...I used to do weekly airmiles challenges for myself but *Blue Fridays* have kind of changed that. I haven't been getting many good low spend offers from Rexall,,everything has been spend 60 or above.
I'm also finding many of the things I used to get at Rexall are coming up way cheaper at Giant Tiger,,(Laundry detergent,bathroom tissue,garbage /recycling bags,Kleenex,paper towels,even my shampoo is cheaper).
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10393/1297823
The offers/products on my Rexall Load N Go haven't changed in months,,I mean I can only buy so much Tylenol cold and sinus.
I think I may be looking at a monthly goal for airmiles instead of my weekly goal using Blue Fridays and hope for some Gift Card promotions as well.
Sobeys sent me a Survey today,,,maybe I can point them in the direction of the meal combination plans that they used to offer airmiles on, I really like those.
So get your list ready,,grab a coffee and gas up the car...cause Blue Friday is coming...
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Confession time ... I get Blue Friday anxiety.
I’m just sure I will make my lists and get there and everything will be gone. It’s weird to be feeling oddly competitive about ready made pasta right ? I’m such a weirdo.


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you. I will have trouble sleeping tonight just thinking about my Blue Friday shop. Ok I have trouble sleeping most nights but that's beside the point. Ah the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## hdrolfe

I get it... I'm leaving work early so I can go get groceries! how fun is that? And hoping pasta is in stock... I'll be watching this thread all morning until I leave too, just to see if any one mentions it.


----------



## Raimiette

So question regarding Sobeys Airmiles deals.  Where I live there are two-24 hour Sobeys within driving distance.

If I go at say 12:30am Friday morning (lol) do you think they'd have the promo pasta out and ready to go?  I'm not going to buy extreme amounts of them (I'm thinking 10 bags maybe) but I really want to make sure I get in on this one.  The beginning of the year is usually terrible for AMs so it would be nice to get a head start.


----------



## AngelDisney

It's usually hard for me to go shopping after work on Friday. The Sobeys closest by is far from where I live or work. I also coach cricket practice on Friday until 6 pm. I will not have time between work and dinner to go shopping. If a Sobeys opens 24 hours, can I get the Blue Friday Deals when I shop after 12 midnight tonight? Or I will have to get up at 5 am to go shopping at 6 am before going to work. I am not sure if the Black Friday deals are worth the effort since there are not many things I need to buy for the moment that are either on sale or have good AM.


----------



## alohamom

I set my daughter up with her own airmiles account for the last STB promo (taking a page from some of your excellent AM play books, folks!) and now I am wondering of there are any live email sign ups I can do for her to get bonus AMs?

I know there have been ones in the past like the Habitat for Humanity and the Rexall flu shot one (since expired) - do any of you remember some more?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> So question regarding Sobeys Airmiles deals.  Where I live there are two-24 hour Sobeys within driving distance.
> 
> If I go at say 12:30am Friday morning (lol) do you think they'd have the promo pasta out and ready to go?  I'm not going to buy extreme amounts of them (I'm thinking 10 bags maybe) but I really want to make sure I get in on this one.  The beginning of the year is usually terrible for AMs so it would be nice to get a head start.





AngelDisney said:


> It's usually hard for me to go shopping after work on Friday. The Sobeys closest by is far from where I live or work. I also coach cricket practice on Friday until 6 pm. I will not have time between work and dinner to go shopping. If a Sobeys opens 24 hours, can I get the Blue Friday Deals when I shop after 12 midnight tonight? Or I will have to get up at 5 am to go shopping at 6 am before going to work. I am not sure if the Black Friday deals are worth the effort since there are not many things I need to buy for the moment that are either on sale or have good AM.



*Yep no problem cash registers should switch over at 12:01 and they probably have the shelves stocked and ready to go . Have you ever noticed when you go to the store that they have been bins at the end of rows filled with food that's not in the current flyer? That's so they can be ready when the flyer does switch over you're fine have a nice time at the grocery store at midnight! One caveat though you have to report back and tell us how you did*


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I get it... I'm leaving work early so I can go get groceries! how fun is that? And hoping pasta is in stock... I'll be watching this thread all morning until I leave too, just to see if any one mentions it.



I think we shop at the same store. I wouldn't be above placing a few of those pasta packages in a strategic spot for you to find later in the day. That is if there are any left when I get there. Just saying


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> So question regarding Sobeys Airmiles deals.  Where I live there are two-24 hour Sobeys within driving distance.
> 
> If I go at say 12:30am Friday morning (lol) do you think they'd have the promo pasta out and ready to go?  I'm not going to buy extreme amounts of them (I'm thinking 10 bags maybe) but I really want to make sure I get in on this one.  The beginning of the year is usually terrible for AMs so it would be nice to get a head start.



It would be worth a call to Sobeys Customer Service. The only thing I can think might be a problem is if Sobeys corporate doesn't download the Blue Friday specials for the stores to load into their store system until say 6am Friday.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Just did a Rexall Shop, bonus 50 AM when you spend $40 on P and G products which is mostly what my load and go offers were so that was good.
Spent a bit more than planned bc DH was with me lol
spent $75 but walked out w 199 AM so that's ok.
Looking forward to Blue Friday tmrw! It looks better than the last one


----------



## alohamom

Did any of you just get the "Rediscover Rexall" email?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Got the Shell offer in the mail that some of you also reported getting.


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> Did any of you just get the "Rediscover Rexall" email?
> 
> View attachment 374701



I did as well. I haven't even looked at the rexall flyer though since I'll be spending so much at Sobeys for Blue Friday... if there was something to stack it would be a good deal I guess


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> Still eating out of the cupboards, so no Blue Friday for me...


Yup...the hubby and I are trying to eat much healthier...I'm not sure I will be going out to participate in this one.  



mort1331 said:


> Told him that they are going to the food bank, so that helped. He then went and put in an order for the store as well thinking they might get a run on them.


As a former department manager at a grocery store, we were expected to be on top of an deals going on, and have ample inventory.  Something our Safeway here is sorely lacking.  Especially the laundry detergent when it's Blue Friday...by 9:00 Am it's sold out!!!!



bababear_50 said:


> Long story short...picked up a nasty chest/head cold


There is a very nasty cold/flu going through Florida this year.  A co-worker who went to Florida at the begining of Dec bought it back with her, and now it's going around at our work.  Many people at work ended up being very ill over Xmas.  Thankfully, I have keeping a wide berth around her and the other, using some anti bacterial sanitizer more often and haven't pick it up.  But there were VERY sick.  I'm sorry your trip didn't happen the way you had planned.  I know I would be disappointed about that.  



pigletto said:


> Confession time ... I get Blue Friday anxiety.


Yup...me too.  I feel like " I know we will eat this etc etc etc "   I want ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the AM i can collect to offset any costs for a trip ANYWHERE...i just wanna escape our winters here.  I find them harder and harder to get through each year.   So there is a balance. I need to find.


----------



## tinkerone

alohamom said:


> I set my daughter up with her own airmiles account for the last STB promo (taking a page from some of your excellent AM play books, folks!) and now I am wondering of there are any live email sign ups I can do for her to get bonus AMs?
> 
> I know there have been ones in the past like the Habitat for Humanity and the Rexall flu shot one (since expired) - do any of you remember some more?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


Try going into Lowes and Rona.  They usually have a sign up with a bonus of 25 AM's.


----------



## Spotthecat

If I order Seaworld tickets through AM, how fast do you usually get them? I leave on Feb 7th...


----------



## osully

pigletto said:


> Confession time ... I get Blue Friday anxiety.
> I’m just sure I will make my lists and get there and everything will be gone. It’s weird to be feeling oddly competitive about ready made pasta right ? I’m such a weirdo.


I get SO much anxiety. People often post in the morning saying they didn’t have anything of it and then when I get groceries around 5pm they have plenty as they have just put it out! But you never know!


----------



## osully

alohamom said:


> Did any of you just get the "Rediscover Rexall" email?
> 
> View attachment 374701


Sales must be down still.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spotthecat said:


> If I order Seaworld tickets through AM, how fast do you usually get them? I leave on Feb 7th...



You have time!  You'll likely get them within one week.  I'm in NS and I typically get tickets no longer then 1-2 weeks. I know some in ON get them really fast


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> You have time!  You'll likely get them within one week.  I'm in NS and I typically get tickets no longer then 1-2 weeks. I know some in ON get them really fast



it's been a while now since I ordered tickets, but I'm in the West, and I'm pretty sure I've always gotten them within a week of ordering.

I would probably get the ordering in ASAP, spot, but with a month left I think there should be plenty of time for your tickets to arrive


----------



## bigscee

Went to Sobeys and there's a printed sign on the shelf indicating that the Barilla pasta should be 2/$5 instead of advertised 2/$4. They didn't have very many, I'm guessing they'll all be gone before I get there tomorrow :-/


----------



## alohamom

bigscee said:


> Went to Sobeys and there's a printed sign on the shelf indicating that the Barilla pasta should be 2/$5 instead of advertised 2/$4. They didn't have very many, I'm guessing they'll all be gone before I get there tomorrow :-/



Darn it! Thanks for reporting this @bigscee


----------



## alohamom

tinkerone said:


> Try going into Lowes and Rona.  They usually have a sign up with a bonus of 25 AM's.



Great idea-thanks


----------



## hdrolfe

bigscee said:


> Went to Sobeys and there's a printed sign on the shelf indicating that the Barilla pasta should be 2/$5 instead of advertised 2/$4. They didn't have very many, I'm guessing they'll all be gone before I get there tomorrow :-/



Strange since the flyer has them as $2 each, not listed as 2/$4... I guess we'll see! I think my Sobeys gets their delivery in Thursdays so fingers crossed.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yep no problem cash registers should switch over at 12:01 and they probably have the shelves stocked and ready to go . Have you ever noticed when you go to the store that they have been bins at the end of rows filled with food that's not in the current flyer? That's so they can be ready when the flyer does switch over you're fine have a nice time at the grocery store at midnight! One caveat though you have to report back and tell us how you did*



Let’s see if I have the energy to go tonight. I am half asleep now at work.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was just coming in to share that I even took a screenshot that offer is good in Ontario as well at Sobeys I've had it before as a sample it's not bad not terrific but excellent Air Miles return. At that price I'd buy it if I ended up at a sobey's*
> 
> View attachment 374403



I had high hopes for a similar deal for Thrifty Foods Blue Friday (even if the $ was a bit higher like it was for the oatmeal deal a little while ago)...but no, nothing even close. I would even be more than happy to buy a bunch of the pasta and donate them. 

The best roi for us seems to be Lipton soup mix, $2.49 each, 50 AM when you buy 4.

Thrifty Foods


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Confession time ... I get Blue Friday anxiety.
> I’m just sure I will make my lists and get there and everything will be gone. It’s weird to be feeling oddly competitive about ready made pasta right ? I’m such a weirdo.





ottawamom said:


> I hear you. I will have trouble sleeping tonight just thinking about my Blue Friday shop. Ok I have trouble sleeping most nights but that's beside the point. Ah the thrill of the hunt!





hdrolfe said:


> I get it... I'm leaving work early so I can go get groceries! how fun is that? And hoping pasta is in stock... I'll be watching this thread all morning until I leave too, just to see if any one mentions it.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup...me too.  I feel like " I know we will eat this etc etc etc "   I want ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the AM i can collect to offset any costs for a trip ANYWHERE...i just wanna escape our winters here.  I find them harder and harder to get through each year.   So there is a balance. I need to find.





osully said:


> I get SO much anxiety. People often post in the morning saying they didn’t have anything of it and then when I get groceries around 5pm they have plenty as they have just put it out! But you never know!



*I don't think any of you have it as bad as i do  I mean it's not Tuesday here ... it's FLYER day-eve, I simply can't go to bed before midnight and if hubby happens to still be up (rare but it does happen) he knows I'll be grabbing my phone and opening Reebee , gotta keep things up to date for my peeps!*

*List making for Blue Friday?!?! I have yet to go to one and yet i still make lists, dream about the miles i could be earning -- heck i did that before we had them in Ontario! I would study the flyer for the west and pout  We don't even have anything specific in mind that we're saving for anymore, perhaps an airport hotel as my siggy says but once the StB miles post that will be taken care of, so there isn't an urgent push to work the system as diligently. *

*My current absurdity has me pulling up Google maps to see how i could get from my appointment tomorrow to an actual Sobeys, not just an Urban Fresh, on the TTC and then deciding if 45 minutes both ways is worth it (omg i need an intervention!) All for some $5 pasta!! I can't even get the only other item that appeals because ... IT'S FROZEN!!*

**


----------



## juniorbugman

So I popped into my Sobeys in North Ajax and I think if they are lucky that there are only about 16 packages of the pasta on the shelf right now and the sign says it is $2.00.  If they don't have any tomorrow then I will be getting a rain check.  I have gotten rain checks on items before and it includes the bonus air miles as well.  I may or may not walk over there around 8:00 but may not be able to spend the $100 for the bonus miles and carry it home.  I can always get just the pasta and go back later when I have my brother to shop with me and spend my $100.  Sobey's is my regular store so I am used to the prices and can probably spend $100 what with my regular shop.


----------



## bababear_50

OK this cold has me down but not out,,,if I can get up early enough to cough for a 1/2 hour to loosen all the congestion I will be out the door.
I am going to just go for the pasta before work and then decide if I am up to a shop after work.
So if my calculations are right (feel free to say no Mel you are wrong)
I need (want) 
72 bags of Pasta
72x 2=$144.00
72 divided by 2= 36
36 x 50 AM= 1800 airmiles right?
Plus spend 100.00 get 100 right?
Plus my spend 140 get 35 airmiles
=1935 airmiles right?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora
try these i am not sure if they still are active though.
hugs
mel
https://www.metro.ca/en/sign-up
https://mylcbo.com/app/register
https://www.airmiles.ca/m/SponsorDetails?sponsorId=1120774220623


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> OK this cold has me down but not out,,,if I can get up early enough to cough for a 1/2 hour to loosen all the congestion I will be out the door.
> I am going to just go for the pasta before work and then decide if I am up to a shop after work.
> So if my calculations are right (feel free to say no Mel you are wrong)
> I need (want)
> 72 bags of Pasta
> 72x 2=$144.00
> 72 divided by 2= 36
> 36 x 50 AM= 1800 airmiles right?
> Plus spend 100.00 get 100 right?
> Plus my spend 140 get 35 airmiles
> =1935 airmiles right?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



*Only thing i would correct is that the price in the flyer is perhaps wrong and the pasta is actually 2/$5 so ... i'm too tired & hungry to do that math *


----------



## alohamom

I stopped into my Sobeys and they have the pasta as 2 for $5 with a correction notice posted right at the pasta


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Only thing i would correct is that the price in the flyer is perhaps wrong and the pasta is actually 2/$5 so ... i'm too tired & hungry to do that math *



Thanks Hon
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Spotthecat said:


> If I order Seaworld tickets through AM, how fast do you usually get them? I leave on Feb 7th...



I ordered Universal tickets Fri Jan 4 they arrived Wed Jan 9 (Concord, ON to Ottawa)



juniorbugman said:


> So I popped into my Sobeys in North Ajax and I think if they are lucky that there are only about 16 packages of the pasta on the shelf right now and the sign says it is $2.00.  If they don't have any tomorrow then I will be getting a rain check.  I have gotten rain checks on items before and it includes the bonus air miles as well.  I may or may not walk over there around 8:00 but may not be able to spend the $100 for the bonus miles and carry it home.  I can always get just the pasta and go back later when I have my brother to shop with me and spend my $100.  Sobey's is my regular store so I am used to the prices and can probably spend $100 what with my regular shop.



Thanks for the reminder about the rain checks. I always forget about those. Worth a shot.


----------



## Silvermist999

So our flyers still haven’t been delivered tonight, guess it’s too cold 
Will Sobeys accept a printed version in lieu of the actual flyer coupon (haven’t tried to print it yet)?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I always forget to ask for rain checks!


----------



## mernin

Silvermist999 said:


> So our flyers still haven’t been delivered tonight, guess it’s too cold
> Will Sobeys accept a printed version in lieu of the actual flyer coupon (haven’t tried to print it yet)?


 our sobeys always have stacks of flyers in the entrance and at the cashier...


----------



## Silvermist999

mernin said:


> our sobeys always have stacks of flyers in the entrance and at the cashier...



Oh, I hope mine has them tomorrow...this is adding unneeded stress to my Blue Friday plans, lol.


----------



## marchingstar

Silvermist999 said:


> Oh, I hope mine has them tomorrow...this is adding unneeded stress to my Blue Friday plans, lol.



if there aren’t any by the door, ask at customer service. they always have flyers.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am at Sobeys now and the Barilla pasta only has one package left! I can’t even buy 2 to get the bonus! I am leaving now and try another Sobeys.


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> So our flyers still haven’t been delivered tonight, guess it’s too cold
> Will Sobeys accept a printed version in lieu of the actual flyer coupon (haven’t tried to print it yet)?


Our flyer hasn’t come I either, but the Sobey’s we shop at always has the flyers when you walk in so I’m counting on that . I don’t know about printed .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I cant go until tonight after I drop DD off at basketball. Hopefully there will still be the stuff I want there! 

I am buying the coke products, top dogs, pasta x 2.


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> I am at Sobeys now and the Barilla pasta only has one package left! I can’t even buy 2 to get the bonus! I am leaving now and try another Sobeys.



Wow, hope you have better luck at the other store.  Wonder if they had low stock to begin with, or people showed up bright and early after midnight.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Don't forget to ask for a raincheck.  I have received rain checks in the past for the Blue Friday items.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> Don't forget to ask for a raincheck.  I have received rain checks in the past for the Blue Friday items.



And the miles?


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And the miles?


I am not sure how to deal with the miles and time is tight. I will try next time.

The other store only have 7 pasta left and I took 6. Spent $109 and got 416 AM. Better than last time and I bought what I would use. 

Happy hunting everyone! Now off to work I go!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

None at sobeys Stittsville I was first customer there. But as noted below more should come in.  No flyers at Stittsville and totally unaware of Blue Friday (like always)


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, I admit I'm tired but I don't get it.  The pasta is 2 for $5, so spend $10, get 100 AM. Since it's 95 AM for $10, it doesn't really seem like a good deal to me...what am I missing?


----------



## kuhltiffany

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> None at sobeys Stittsville I was first customer there. Sign up but none so employees just have got it



Did you ask for a rain cheque?


----------



## tinkerone

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, I admit I'm tired but I don't get it.  The pasta is 2 for $5, so spend $10, get 100 AM. Since it's 95 AM for $10, it doesn't really seem like a good deal to me...what am I missing?


Its like getting the pasta for free so if its a product you use than its a real bonus.  If its not something you would use or don't want to donate then its not such a good deal.


----------



## maliken7576

I got 8 out of 9 in Brampton Queen/Mavis location...better than nothing $2 for $5


----------



## kuhltiffany

tinkerone said:


> Its like getting the pasta for free so if its a product you use than its a real bonus.  If its not something you would use or don't want to donate then its not such a good deal.



That's what I was thinking, not understanding the huge orders since it was basically just over breaking even...


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

So great news they are going to extend the offer on the Barillo pasta all week. The manager of terry fox said they will be getting tons of it but they were short shipped for today


----------



## kerreyn

The assistant grocery manager from our local Sobeys called me last night and said they got their Barilla order in, and all they got was 3 cases = 18 packages!! She said she placed my order again and now it looks like they will have the stock on Sunday. I asked her if the air miles for Blue Friday would be honoured with the ‘rain check’ and she confirmed that I would get the air miles as well as the 2/$5 price. I’ll update on Sunday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I am not sure how to deal with the miles and time is tight. I will try next time.
> 
> The other store only have 7 pasta left and I took 6. Spent $109 and got 416 AM. Better than last time and I bought what I would use.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone! Now off to work I go!



*Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond in time but I was just getting off the bus in the freezing cold ... but the answer is yes,  including the miles.  You'll only be able to get whatever the store limit is for rain checks though which is usually around 4*.


----------



## pigletto

My husband went in with my list this morning . I work from home and can’t leave until 5 so he goes on his way to work. He grabbed a flyer on his way in and thought it was an error when the Barilla rang up at 2 for $5. So he showed the cashier the flyer and she adjusted it. There was no sign up anywhere so neither of them knew there had been a correction. Our store had 18, so we bought them all as we will absolutely use them. None of my “My Offers” miles posted. I’ll let it go because of the error in our favour but I need to call at some point because now that I think of it, I haven’t been getting them for a long time now. 

Grand total was $105.94 and we received 756 airmiles.

We will attempt a second shop at another Sobey’s after work for some of the other items that we didn’t get this round. This was a great start to my collecting for a December 2020 trip.

* Update, hubby just clarified it was the store manager that rang him out and made the adjustment so even she didn’t know. This particular store is regularly clueless on the AM promos though, and it’s never in our favour. We avoid them when we can since it almost always requires fixing.


----------



## CanadianKrista

No pasta at Terry Fox or March Road.  I complained about the lack of stock to the cashier at Terry Fox and she said "someone came in and bought all 20 packages at 7am".  MY response "there should have been way more than 20 packages for this promo".  She said the price and miles are extended through the weekend and more are coming, but I'd be shocked if the miles were actually extended, probably just the price.  My planned shop was 830 miles for just over $100.  I added some of the prime frozen chicken products and pogos for the kids to offset the lack of pasta, and ended up with 440 miles for just over $100.  Still not terrible, but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Oh, and to answer  my own question about my load and go offers where I had a 5AM and 4AM offer for the same product (oatmeal), I did get both   So 9am for one box of oatmeal doesn't suck.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

CanadianKrista said:


> No pasta at Terry Fox or March Road.  I complained about the lack of stock to the cashier at Terry Fox and she said "someone came in and bought all 20 packages at 7am".  MY response "there should have been way more than 20 packages for this promo".  She said the price and miles are extended through the weekend and more are coming, but I'd be shocked if the miles were actually extended, probably just the price.  My planned shop was 830 miles for just over $100.  I added some of the prime frozen chicken products and pogos for the kids to offset the lack of pasta, and ended up with 440 miles for just over $100.  Still not terrible, but not what I was hoping for.



At Terry Fox it was me!  I actually went to Stittsville first and they had 2 near their KD.  I then went to Terry Fox for 8:20 (they open at 7) and I split what was on the shelf with another man I saw there - each got 4.  But then I noticed a Barillo display in the back near bakery so he and I and another lady cleaned them out - I got 50.  But the manager said the deal will extend until Jan 17th and the AM will be on them - I confirmed.  So have no worries - sounds like lots of pasta.  Barillo would be paying Sobeys for the promo points so surely they would provide stock


----------



## Days In the Sun

None left at 830am at my store, I think they had about 24 to start.  Notice on door entering about price correction and deal is now until Jan 13 (not Jan 17 as someone else's store mentioned).  So left with a couple of items, 10am and 3 rainchecks with airmiles listed good thirty days.  I will try another store since I'll be near one to day but am expecting none.


----------



## CanadianKrista

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> At Terry Fox it was me!  I actually went to Stittsville first and they had 2 near their KD.  I then went to Terry Fox for 8:20 (they open at 7) and I split what was on the shelf with another man I saw there - each got 4.  But then I noticed a Barillo display in the back near bakery so he and I and another lady cleaned them out - I got 50.  But the manager said the deal will extend until Jan 17th and the AM will be on them - I confirmed.  So have no worries - sounds like lots of pasta.  Barillo would be paying Sobeys for the promo points so surely they would provide stock



Oh man, back where the soup and Italipasta was?  I saw the sign there, but no pasta   If I had gone there first, I would have had some, I hit Terry Fox around 8:30.   I guess I will try to get back tomorrow and see if I can get some pasta and miles.  I was so flustered this morning I forgot to use the $50 left on my Sobey's gift card too, so I'd happily snap up $50 in pasta tomorrow!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

CanadianKrista said:


> Oh man, back where the soup and Italipasta was?  I saw the sign there, but no pasta   If I had gone there first, I would have had some, I hit Terry Fox around 8:30.   I guess I will try to get back tomorrow and see if I can get some pasta and miles.  I was so flustered this morning I forgot to use the $50 left on my Sobey's gift card too, so I'd happily snap up $50 in pasta tomorrow!



Yes it was in the top of the display - very easy to miss!  I used gift cards I bought as part of STB.  My pasta will be going to foodbank through my son's school so win-win


----------



## mernin

So my store had the notice on the door - 2/$5.  Went to the isle and there were 12 packages.  Grabbed 6 and another AM shopper came down so I let her take the other 6.  She was super kind and gave me $1 off coupons for each of my 6, so it ended up being 2/$3!  Great deal!  They said more are coming and they are honouring bonus AM until the 13th.  Going to stop off at another Sobeys on the way to work to see if there are more there.  Got 632 AM this am for $220 spent (this Blue Friday was paired with my normal grocery shopping for the week and was able to get chicken breasts on sale).


----------



## ottawamom

I was at my Sobeys at 7:05am. Went straight for the Barilla pasta. None on the shelf, someone had already cleaned them out. Another shopper asked the Grocery Manager and he had 6 cases (of 6) in the back. When he came back we split them up among 3 of us waiting. I don't know if they are getting more in. Paid 2/$5. All other items on the Blue Friday page were well stocked. I spent just over $100 on each card and got 531AM and 400AM. Spent 1 hour picking up the AM items and then a few other items I needed.

Then I went cross country to Foodland to pick up some ham. Spent $30 got 101AM. All in it was a good morning (1032AM), but I've got to say I couldn't shop like this each week. Way too tiring (I need a nap!)

I just looked at my Rexall L&G for next week. Spend $60 get 60AM (are they kidding!). I guess I will be going to out to Rexall today to do the spend $50 get 100AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> If they don't have any tomorrow then I will be getting a rain check. I have gotten rain checks on items before and it includes the bonus air miles as well.


Thanks for the reminder.  It seems like the purex detergent is always gone by the time I get there if it's on the Blue Friday special.  I always seem to get the tunnel vision and I'm on a mission to get the most Am i can.  I always seem to forget that I can get a rain check


----------



## hdrolfe

Wow this pasta deal is going to be annoying. I actually want the pasta, not to donate but because kiddo will eat it and it seems a lot easier than boiling pot etc just for him. The airmiles on it are an actual bonus. I doubt I'll be back later this weekend for it. Hopefully the rest of the stuff will be in stock that I want to get. I also need some regular groceries and items that don't have airmiles. I'll find out in a couple hours I guess.


----------



## Lejockey

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> At Terry Fox it was me!  I actually went to Stittsville first and they had 2 near their KD.  I then went to Terry Fox for 8:20 (they open at 7) and I split what was on the shelf with another man I saw there - each got 4.  But then I noticed a Barillo display in the back near bakery so he and I and another lady cleaned them out - I got 50.  But the manager said the deal will extend until Jan 17th and the AM will be on them - I confirmed.  So have no worries - sounds like lots of pasta.  Barillo would be paying Sobeys for the promo points so surely they would provide stock


Got to say a big thank you to TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE , as I was the other guy at the Terry Fox store. He let me split with him what was left in the pasta aisle and showed me the other spot where they had more. As I went to the cash, I think the manager and the cashier were talking about putting a limit as that they were almost out of pasta. So maybe they might put a limit per customer...

I have been reading on this forum for a while now, especially on the Canadian/Airmiles but never posted. Just wanted to mention that the people here a great. Since September 2017, I accumulated a LOT of Airmiles thanks this group. Thank you everybody!!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Lots of pasta in Northern Ontario! LoL.  I only bought 8 packs cause I will only use them for quickies for the kids before work or hockey etc. So I spent 131 and got 586 am. I used my am cash for 120 though then took 120 out of my account for my travel fund! 

I may go back and get a few more pastsa...was just thinking they'd be good for the first part of our trip in our studio when we only have a microwave for meals.  Depending on expiry date I guess.


----------



## Nagle

Lejockey said:


> Got to say a big thank you to TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE , as I was the other guy at the Terry Fox store. He let me split with him what was left in the pasta aisle and showed me the other spot where they had more. As I went to the cash, I think the manager and the cashier were talking about putting a limit as that they were almost out of pasta. So maybe they might put a limit per customer...
> 
> I have been reading on this forum for a while now, especially on the Canadian/Airmiles but never posted. Just wanted to mention that the people here a great. Since September 2017, I accumulated a LOT of Airmiles thanks this group. Thank you everybody!!!




Can someone give me the quick summary of the big AirMiles point getters at Sobeys please?  Closes one is in Ottawa and we don’t get their flyer. I will be in Barrhaven on Sunday and would like to stop and see what I can pick up.

Thanks
John


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Welcome aboard Lejockey!  It was cool to run into another AM hunter.  When I went to the cash - there was a lady who intercepted me and did my order - I heard someone say 'the pasta guy is coming' so I was worried they were going to kill my shop but they were great


----------



## Donald - my hero

Nagle said:


> Can someone give me the quick summary of the big AirMiles point getters at Sobeys please?  Closes one is in Ottawa and we don’t get their flyer. I will be in Barrhaven on Sunday and would like to stop and see what I can pick up.
> 
> Thanks
> John


*Hi John welcome to the group! Hate to be rude but I'm currently wandering around downtown Toronto and in case someone else doesn't answer you soon,  I keep the links to all the flyers updated in the first post.  Just hop back there and you'll be able to open it up,  good luck and happy hunting!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, I admit I'm tired but I don't get it.  The pasta is 2 for $5, so spend $10, get 100 AM. Since it's 95 AM for $10, it doesn't really seem like a good deal to me...what am I missing?


earlier it was reported that the pasta would be $2/4 and not 2/$5 so the math now doesn't work as much in favor of the AM collector as it did with the printing error!

Soooooo exciting to see y'all working together with short-stocked stores!


----------



## juniorbugman

So I went to the Sobeys in North Ajax and just as I got there I saw a lady checking out with all the barillo pasta I had seen yesterday.  I was thinking I should have walked over earlier but I was waiting for it to get a little warmer.  I got my bagels I wanted and went to customer service to check out and get a rain check.   They had ordered a couple of cases of the pasta but it never got delivered.  I got a rain check for 10 packages  and my rain check says $2.00 each not the 2 for $5 so when I finally get my pasta it will be a good deal.


----------



## pigletto

marcyleecorgan said:


> earlier it was reported that the pasta would be $2/4 and not 2/$5 so the math now doesn't work as much in favor of the AM collector as it did with the printing error!
> 
> Soooooo exciting to see y'all working together with short-stocked stores!


Honestly even with the corrected price it still worked out to “free” when you factor in the miles so I can’t see how it’s not a good deal.
Guess what I had for lunch?


----------



## Disney Addicted

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, I admit I'm tired but I don't get it.  The pasta is 2 for $5, so spend $10, get 100 AM. Since it's 95 AM for $10, it doesn't really seem like a good deal to me...what am I missing?





tinkerone said:


> Its like getting the pasta for free so if its a product you use than its a real bonus.  If its not something you would use or don't want to donate then its not such a good deal.



Originally when it was $2 each it was spend $8 in pasta get 100 miles.  Great deal!  For those collecting cash miles, it's break even now.  For those collecting dream miles for park tickets or other items, it's above break-even.  For example, it costs $80 US / $108 CAN for a Blue Man Group ticket through Universal.  Or I can get one for 750 Air Miles.  If I purchased 32 packages of pasta I would spend $80 CAD and get 800 air miles.  Cash 750 of those miles in for 1 Blue Man Group ticket.  Spent $80 CAD instead of $108 CAD and donate most of the pasta.  Saves me $28.  If I still needed more miles for my tickets, I would totally do this.  Back when we thought it was $8 for 100 miles, I would have saved $48.



kerreyn said:


> The assistant grocery manager from our local Sobeys called me last night and said they got their Barilla order in, and all they got was 3 cases = 18 packages!! She said she placed my order again and now it looks like they will have the stock on Sunday. I asked her if the air miles for Blue Friday would be honoured with the ‘rain check’ and she confirmed that I would get the air miles as well as the 2/$5 price. I’ll update on Sunday.



That's great to hear of all these stores that are going to extend the pasta and Air Miles.



pigletto said:


> My husband went in with my list this morning . I work from home and can’t leave until 5 so he goes on his way to work. He grabbed a flyer on his way in and thought it was an error when the Barilla rang up at 2 for $5. So he showed the cashier the flyer and she adjusted it. There was no sign up anywhere so neither of them knew there had been a correction. Our store had 18, so we bought them all as we will absolutely use them. None of my “My Offers” miles posted. I’ll let it go because of the error in our favour but I need to call at some point because now that I think of it, I haven’t been getting them for a long time now.
> 
> Grand total was $105.94 and we received 756 airmiles.



Wow!  Nice collecting!


----------



## Glynis4

So my pasta shop was a bit interesting....went to Sobeys first (10am), 1 left.  I don't usually shop at Sobeys but I had a My Offers bonus so thought I'd try it out.  When they didn't have the pasta, I left lol.  Went to Safeway across the street.  No pasta.  But then I looked a little closer...and saw a few packages shoved back on a lower shelf.  Grabbed those 2.  Kept my eyes open while walking down the aisle and found 4 more shoved in with tea haha.  I only took 2 of them.  Grabbed a few other things that were on my grocery list and on sale.  Grand total of 101 airmiles for $38.  I wanted to do the laundry detergent deal but we already have 2 extra bottles of laundry detergent.  So I kept it cheap and got a few miles!


----------



## ottawamom

Nagle said:


> Can someone give me the quick summary of the big AirMiles point getters at Sobeys please?  Closes one is in Ottawa and we don’t get their flyer. I will be in Barrhaven on Sunday and would like to stop and see what I can pick up.
> 
> Thanks
> John



The really good deals are on the Blue Friday items. I'm just reviewing the flyer I brought home from Sobeys Barrhaven (there are 3 different flyers in this city). The online flyer is accurate for the Sobeys store (link on first page). I don't know if I would consider any of the regular AM offerings for the week as a "good" deal. If you happen to need some of the items anyway then why not earn some AM as well. 

If you are going to be in Barrhaven, I would stop in at Rexall just down the road from Sobeys and take advantage of their spend $50 get 100AM this weekend. There are quite a few good deals in their flyer. Also check out the back page of the Metro flyer and see if you need anything offered there. Metro is about 5 min away from Sobeys.

Sorry I don't have more exciting news. Other than Blue Friday and Rexall its a AM drought out there.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Honestly even with the corrected price it still worked out to “free” when you factor in the miles so I can’t see how it’s not a good deal.
> Guess what I had for lunch?



What did you have with it. We will need to start a recipe section for how to dress up your pasta package. Sauce, butter and parmesan cheese?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went out out this morning to the Oshawa store.  They didn't have the advertised Nestle Carnation hot chocolate ($11.99 x 2 = 60 miles), nor did the Whitby store when phoned.  They also didn't have the beef pies (no air miles attached, I just like them), so my grocery list changed.  Even though I was using the calculator on my phone I managed to spend a bit over the $100 I meant to stop at.

Sobey's:  Spent $109.25 pre-tax and received 496 miles.  4/$5 of the dry pasta, 8 packages of the Barilla ready pasta, 2 dishwasher tabs, 2 chicken strips, extra bonus miles on ketchup and chicken through the app.

Foodland:  Spent $13.98 on two hams and received 75 air miles

Total 571 miles and $123.23.  I used on of the Sobey's $150 gift cards to pay for these.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, did everyone remember to ask the Cashier to scan the contest coupon along with your Air Miles card?


----------



## Disney Addicted

So those of you who received the ShellGoPlus in the mail.  Did you see the "A surprise offer on your Air Miles anniversary"?  I wonder that will be.  Then I wondered just when IS my AM anniversary?  I could not figure it out on the website so I started a chat.  I'm told my anniversary is June 22, 1995.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from my saddest Blue Friday shop in history. Spent $130.42 and earned 361 air miles.

On Sunday I'll be going to Sobey's and paying for my food bank pasta order = $180.00, and will earn 1800 air miles.  Then I'll stop at Safeway (don't want to look piggish at Sobey's), and pick up pasta for my own use, maybe 10 pkg, so that's another $25 and 250 air miles. So in a perfect world, my Sunday total *should* be $205.00 and 2050 air miles.

Edited to fix my very poor math!


----------



## tinkerone

I don't know where I got the idea that Foodland had the pasta offer but that's what was in my head when I drove to the store.  Wrong!  However they did have a dry pasta offer, 20 AM when you purchased 4 dry pasta products.  The best part was they didn't have the small bags in stock, the ones on offer, so they priced the large bags at the 4 for $5 deal.  Four large bags of pasta is plenty for us, that will last a year.  Also bought 8 bags of chips for another 100 AM's.  Use those on Sunday nights when my brother and his wife come to play cards.  $29.86 spend and 121 AM's earned.  Not bad.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well that was sad... $116 got me 320 AM. My loaded offers didn't work, there was no pasta, no chicken noodle soup, no medium freezer bags (only large), so I bought 8 bags of chips and 5 packs of hot dogs. I guess the boy will be happy. Back to FreshCo and Food Basics for me though, that was expensive for what I got!


----------



## juniorbugman

kerreyn said:


> On Sunday I'll be going to Sobey's and paying for my food bank pasta order = $180.00, and will earn 1800 air miles. Then I'll stop at Safeway (don't want to look piggish at Sobey's), and pick up pasta for my own use, maybe 10 pkg, so that's another $25 and 500 air miles. So in a perfect world, my Sunday total *should* be $205.00 and 2300 air miles.


I got a rain check for 10 packages and it says total 250 air miles.  Isn't it buy 2 get 50 airmiles so if you buy 10 wouldn't that be 250 air miles not 500 air miles?


----------



## kerreyn

juniorbugman said:


> I got a rain check for 10 packages and it says total 250 air miles.  Isn't it buy 2 get 50 airmiles so if you buy 10 wouldn't that be 250 air miles not 500 air miles?



Yep - my math sucks. I fixed it.


----------



## Nagle

ottawamom said:


> The really good deals are on the Blue Friday items. I'm just reviewing the flyer I brought home from Sobeys Barrhaven (there are 3 different flyers in this city). The online flyer is accurate for the Sobeys store (link on first page). I don't know if I would consider any of the regular AM offerings for the week as a "good" deal. If you happen to need some of the items anyway then why not earn some AM as well.
> 
> If you are going to be in Barrhaven, I would stop in at Rexall just down the road from Sobeys and take advantage of their spend $50 get 100AM this weekend. There are quite a few good deals in their flyer. Also check out the back page of the Metro flyer and see if you need anything offered there. Metro is about 5 min away from Sobeys.
> 
> Sorry I don't have more exciting news. Other than Blue Friday and Rexall its a AM drought out there.




Thank you. 
Unfortunately I was in Ottawa Wednesday and going back Sunday. Too bad Friday was a non starter.


----------



## bababear_50

JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion)
Hmmmmm,,,so you know a week in advance that you've offered a product with half decent airmiles attached and then you have no product come the *1* day sale,,,a bit of bait and switch is my opinion.
10th Line/Thomas Street Mississauga Sobeys Manager will not honour the raincheck they gave me at 7 am this morning for the Pasta,,I just spoke with her and she said their head office says NO to giving rain checks on Blue Fridays. She also said they clearly state they can limit quantities and that their flyer states this (I was unable to find that info),,,.......Ok move along......................................Mel

At another Sobeys I was able to get 26 bags of Ready Pasta for 650 airmiles and that's it.

I went back to my regular Sobeys after work and picked up some
Lysol
Chicken
Smart ones dinners
Soup Liptons
and a few other things
spend 111.14
Total airmiles= 446

My total for today
1096 airmiles,,,half of what I was hoping for.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

my local safeway was out of the pasta too. but on top of the rain check option, they had a great solution (to me, anyways!). they had one bag of the pasta at customer service that could be scanned now, so the cost counts towards the spend 100/get 100 coupon. next time they’re in stock, i’ll drop them in the food bank bin!

spent 116$ (no tax!), earned 711 miles.


----------



## kitntrip

That was the worst blue Friday I've had in a long time! No cookies, no ready to cook pasta (got a rain cheque), barely any other pasta for the other pasta airmile promotion, no hot chocolate, etc. Seriously dismal!


----------



## dancin Disney style

So a couple of you have mentioned things along the lines of...the store knows the sale is coming they should order in the items.  My DD is a grocery store manager, as I’ve mentioned before.  It’s not as simple as order in items ahead of time.  Yes, they order it but there are a bunch of automated systems in place that actually make the stock orders and the program can add or delete items.  What the system orders, what the store orders/wants and what the store gets are all different things. Then there is product availability which  is not controlled by the grocery Corp. An item can be ordered but it might not show up for several reasons. Then there are the distribution and transportation problems that have been an issue for the last year.   The short explanation is that there are not enough trucks to get the stuff out to the stores so often the orders just don’t arrive at all or they come days late.  

My Sobeys shop took a large detour...and I think that happened the last time too.  I too was also planning to get many packages of pasta.  Maybe 4 to take home and the rest for the food bank.  Of course there were none.  I did get two rain checks for it.  They had them pre printed at customer service and they are $2 each and also says buy 2 get 50 AM. I might go back later and get another one....I have to go out anyway.  Somehow I ended up spending $153 and earned 407 Miles. I had gift cards from the STB Urban Fresh promo which was a nice double dip.

Can’t remember all that I bought...
Smart Ones X 2 offers
Prime Chicken X 2
Maple Lodge X 1
Classico sauce X 1
the rest was just the regular groceries which was mainly fruit/veg and dairy.
I had a few loaded offers too.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> So a couple of you have mentioned things along the lines of...the store knows the sale is coming they should order in the items.  My DD is a grocery store manager, as I’ve mentioned before.  It’s not as simple as order in items ahead of time.  Yes, they order it but there are a bunch of automated systems in place that actually make the stock orders and the program can add or delete items.  What the system orders, what the store orders/wants and what the store gets are all different things. Then there is product availability which  is not controlled by the grocery Corp. An item can be ordered but it might not show up for several reasons. Then there are the distribution and transportation problems that have been an issue for the last year.   The short explanation is that there are not enough trucks to get the stuff out to the stores so often the orders just don’t arrive at all or they come days late.
> 
> My Sobeys shop took a large detour...and I think that happened the last time too.  I too was also planning to get many packages of pasta.  Maybe 4 to take home and the rest for the food bank.  Of course there were none.  I did get two rain checks for it.  They had them pre printed at customer service and they are $2 each and also says buy 2 get 50 AM. I might go back later and get another one....I have to go out anyway.  Somehow I ended up spending $153 and earned 407 Miles. I had gift cards from the STB Urban Fresh promo which was a nice double dip.
> 
> Can’t remember all that I bought...
> Smart Ones X 2 offers
> Prime Chicken X 2
> Maple Lodge X 1
> Classico sauce X 1
> the rest was just the regular groceries which was mainly fruit/veg and dairy.
> I had a few loaded offers too.



i really appreciate your explanations! my store was out of product when i shopped around noon, but they had a clear plan for proactively managing the problem. the store can’t make pasta materialize, but it’s reassuring to see them do something to honour the flyer offers.

also, i wish i had thought to grab a raincheck or two! what a smart idea


----------



## juniorbugman

The Cashier at Customer Service at the store in North Ajax told me that they had ordered cases of the pasta and nothing came in so I don't really blame them.  They gave me my rain check no problem so I can go back another day for the pasta and still earn the points. I wasn't planning on it counting for the spend $100 get 100 because I wasn't going to spend that much.  Just went in for the pasta deal. I remember another Blue Friday and there was a deal on Raisin bread and they didn't have any of that - the Manager told me she was going to talk to the bread delivery person and ask them why they had only delivered less than a dozen loaves so she is being proactive and trying to figure out the reasons for the shortage.


----------



## osully

Well we all saw that coming!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Went to Sobeys this morning in Hamilton and no pasta...only wanted 2 to try...none on the shelf...and when the department manager checked he said none are expected to be delivered...not sure if someone cleaned the out earlier than 10:30 am or if they didn't have any today at all.  There was a sign at the pasta that indicated there was an error in the flyer and the price was 2 for $5.  Didn't think to ask about a raincheck because I thought the AM was a one day deal.  oh well..


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> i really appreciate your explanations! my store was out of product when i shopped around noon, but they had a clear plan for proactively managing the problem. the store can’t make pasta materialize, but it’s reassuring to see them do something to honour the flyer offers.
> 
> also, i wish i had thought to grab a raincheck or two! what a smart idea


I left out the part that it’s corporate that orders the items that are in the flyer.  If all goes as it should they get that order several days in advance.  The problem with that is corporate has very different ideas about the quantities.  My DD just got what she says it 5X the amount of fresh salmon that they could actually sell. This type of thing happens a lot. The store does have the ability to adjust an order but the automated system can override it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*wow, there's no way i can tag, respond, quote everyone who has reported back today .. there have been 3 pages of posts since i went to bed last night! I constantly check in when i out of the house and respond if i feel someone needs immediate help but dang, busy beavers today!! I had an extremely successful day in the Toronto today but NOTHING Airmiles related worked out AT ALL!! I went to 3 Rexalls to get me some free cake and a gift card from the pharmacist and they all had tables set up but no cake and only would give me the gift card if i transferred my scripts, uhm NOT happening and that isn't what the flyer says i need to do, finally bought a drink so i could get my card swiped to enter the contest. The Urban Fresh was a bust and Metro is our regular shop on Sunday so just grabbed a flyer.*

*HOWEVER, bought hubby a $70 towel at the Bay and ended up paying $17 for it because it was on sale 40% off plus another 15% if i used my HBC credit card AND i had $20 worth of gift cards thru my HBC points. Stopped at Bath & Body Works and picked up 3 christmas hand soaps, 5 bath bombs and they were all 75% off so pay $15 for those. Stopped in the Carlton that's closing and got a Dumbo ornament & stuffed Piglet for my DIS friend who loves both of them since it was 80% off that cost $9.*

*Home now and too tired to head to Sobeys and only end up frustrated so once again, no Blue Friday for the Duck!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *wow, there's no way i can tag, respond, quote everyone who has reported back today .. there have been 3 pages of posts since i went to bed last night! I constantly check in when i out of the house and respond if i feel someone needs immediate help but dang, busy beavers today!! I had an extremely successful day in the Toronto today but NOTHING Airmiles related worked out AT ALL!! I went to 3 Rexalls to get me some free cake and a gift card from the pharmacist and they all had tables set up but no cake and only would give me the gift card if i transferred my scripts, uhm NOT happening and that isn't what the flyer says i need to do, finally bought a drink so i could get my card swiped to enter the contest. The Urban Fresh was a bust and Metro is our regular shop on Sunday so just grabbed a flyer.*
> 
> *HOWEVER, bought hubby a $70 towel at the Bay and ended up paying $17 for it because it was on sale 40% off plus another 15% if i used my HBC credit card AND i had $20 worth of gift cards thru my HBC points. Stopped at Bath & Body Works and picked up 3 christmas hand soaps, 5 bath bombs and they were all 75% off so pay $15 for those. Stopped in the Carlton that's closing and got a Dumbo ornament & stuffed Piglet for my DIS friend who loves both of them since it was 80% off that cost $9.*
> 
> *Home now and too tired to head to Sobeys and only end up frustrated so once again, no Blue Friday for the Duck!*



no gastritis flare up? sounds like a great blue friday for you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from sobeys. Spent $40 and earned 105 miles (top dogs, coke, smart ones) and a rain check for 4 barilla pastas, so another 100 miles.

Then I went to Lawtons for the $35/95 miles in our compliments products. I was short by .50! I did a little 'oh no!' Out loud lol

The cashier wasnt busy and did a full return for me so I could hit dollar amount. God love her. I must have hit further discounts at the cash be because I alway use my calculator.


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline,
And most important you were healthy today and able to be up and about. The curse is broken.


----------



## pigletto

Just spent another $100 at a different Sobeys and ended up with 400 airmiles on the nose . They were out of the Barilla but I really didn’t need more. 
$115 in the December 2020 vacation fund .. a great start for month one !


----------



## kitntrip

Before my dismal blue Friday shop at Sobeys, I went to Rexall to take advantage of the spend $50 get 100 AM. I pick up a few things, including a pack of toothbrush heads for my electric toothbrush and there was a yellow security tag on it. I get to the cash and everything scans properly, but the security tag is so new, no one knows how to open it. It took a 4th person to get it off, them I wanted to use the e-gift card I had bought through eBay? about a month or so ago, and again she had to call someone up because it was the first one they had ever seen. Everyone learned new things today!


----------



## ottawamom

I purchased toothbrush heads today also. Quickest way I know to get to $50.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Finally! I got a spend threshold offer from PC Optimum for Superstore, $100/10,000 pts! Since the merger, I don't get half as many good offers.  And I also have an offer for $15 in produce get 4,000 pts and many other good individual offers.  Between this and Blue Friday and Lawton's, I'd say I'll be working the systems pretty darn good!


----------



## osully

Spent $102 and got 240 AM so not bad. Good enough to justify going to Sobeys instead of my new fave FreshCo.  

That being said I have to admit the zucchini and other produce at FreshCo last week were so much better... and way cheaper than Sobeys!

Picked up the Italpasta, Classico sauce, Prime chicken wings (might as well pick some up at $7.99 per box for the Superbowl?), and 2 other misc flyer or targeted offers.


----------



## osully

1 day 2 Park UO tickets are back up! Valid only up to 9 months though so I can't order for my trip in Nov just yet. 

They are 2375AM each. Were 2350AM last year - as I had the cost in AM on my spreadsheet! Barely any difference but odd. 

-- 

Once I redeem for these I cannot wait to get one of those stand mixers from the AM rewards  by then the STB miles should have posted and I should have about enough to!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I managed to get 44 packages of Barillo spent $110 and got 1200AM (including the coupon) so I did ok.  I didn't buy anything else on Blue Friday


----------



## Donald - my hero

Lejockey said:


> Got to say a big thank you to TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE , as I was the other guy at the Terry Fox store. He let me split with him what was left in the pasta aisle and showed me the other spot where they had more. As I went to the cash, I think the manager and the cashier were talking about putting a limit as that they were almost out of pasta. So maybe they might put a limit per customer...
> 
> I have been reading on this forum for a while now, especially on the Canadian/Airmiles but never posted. Just wanted to mention that the people here a great. Since September 2017, I accumulated a LOT of Airmiles thanks this group. Thank you everybody!!!


*WOW! You chose the best place for your first post  to the hunt, I'm glad you came out from the shadows to join in the chatter. This is a great community and i love reading how we're helping each other, even in person now!!!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> 1 day 2 Park UO tickets are back up! Valid only up to 9 months though so I can't order for my trip in Nov just yet.
> 
> They are 2375AM each. Were 2350AM last year - as I had the cost in AM on my spreadsheet! Barely any difference but odd.



They likely set the air miles value based on the exchange rate.


----------



## pigletto

Question for anyone who might have the Amex or Bmo airmiles credit cards. Do you earn airmiles on gift card purchases? Specifically, when Sobeys/Foodland do the promo where you buy a $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles, does that gift card also qualify for the 2x the points ( or whatever multiplier) you get for using the card at airmiles sponsors ? Or are gift cards excluded ?
Just trying to do some comparison to see which card is best for us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Question for anyone who might have the Amex or Bmo airmiles credit cards. Do you earn airmiles on gift card purchases? Specifically, when Sobeys/Foodland do the promo where you buy a $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles, does that gift card also qualify for the 2x the points ( or whatever multiplier) you get for using the card at airmiles sponsors ? Or are gift cards excluded ?
> Just trying to do some comparison to see which card is best for us.



*Yup,  they don't care what you bought.  They have different codes for each type of business but that's as far as it goes. Sooo a grocery store,  gas station,  drug store all have different merchant type code.  Of course it's easy for them to tell which are sponsors to be able to give you the extra miles. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Did Sobeys this morning at "rope drop" and still no Ready to go pasta.  Not sure why they would extend the sale until Sunday if they have shipping issues.  My only thought is they know its coming tomorrow, otherwise why prolong a promo that failed???  I may try again tomorrow.

Picked up chicken breasts (sale), bakery bagels (10am for 6@.59) and Tim's Mint Chocolate and White Hot Chocolate regular size cans (10am wub 2 @ $3.99 reg $4.99), Tim's hot chocolate likely left from Christmas but expires 2020. 40am spent $33.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup,  they don't care what you bought.  They have different codes for each type of business but that's as far as it goes. Sooo a grocery store,  gas station,  drug store all have different merchant type code.  Of course it's easy for them to tell which are sponsors to be able to give you the extra miles. *


Thank you. That helps me narrow down the card search.


----------



## Raimiette

I didn't end up going at midnight  Decided it was not worth my time lol. 

After work I headed into my local (Hamilton) Sobeys and no pasta left (as I figured) or laundry detergent but I got everything else I wanted. Spent $236 all in, got 736AMs so I'm cool with that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> Question for anyone who might have the Amex or Bmo airmiles credit cards. Do you earn airmiles on gift card purchases? Specifically, when Sobeys/Foodland do the promo where you buy a $150 gift card and get 150 airmiles, does that gift card also qualify for the 2x the points ( or whatever multiplier) you get for using the card at airmiles sponsors ? Or are gift cards excluded ?
> Just trying to do some comparison to see which card is best for us.



A couple of questions.  Are you allowed to purchase gift cards with credit cards?

If you get 2x the points for purchasing the $150 gift card with whichever AM CC that is, you get 300 miles for each gift card purchased?  So instead of 750 miles (5 gift cards) you get 1,500?

Nice!  I have been thinking of changing our CC so I need to look into this as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> A couple of questions.  Are you allowed to purchase gift cards with credit cards?
> 
> If you get 2x the points for purchasing the $150 gift card with whichever AM CC that is, you get 300 miles for each gift card purchased?  So instead of 750 miles (5 gift cards) you get 1,500?
> 
> Nice!  I have been thinking of changing our CC so I need to look into this as well.



*No,  the 2 times refers to the rate you earn with that credit card.  For example if you earn 1 mile per $20 spent on that card you would earn 2 miles for $20 at a sponsor if that's what your card says.  Make sense?*

*And yes,  you can buy gift cards with your credit card,  that's what we've always done,  never carry much cash around!*


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> A couple of questions.  Are you allowed to purchase gift cards with credit cards?
> 
> If you get 2x the points for purchasing the $150 gift card with whichever AM CC that is, you get 300 miles for each gift card purchased?  So instead of 750 miles (5 gift cards) you get 1,500?
> 
> Nice!  I have been thinking of changing our CC so I need to look into this as well.


Yes, you can purchase gift cards with a credit card.  
2X would not work out to 300.  depending on the cc you would get 1 AM for every $10, $15 or $20 spend so a possible 30 AM for a $150 GC.  

Some one will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A problem that could pop up is if you decide to buy those 5 gift cards in 5 separate transactions.  That could send an alert to your credit card company as a potential fraud. Or certain stores may refuse to do it that way without asking for government issued ID since it comes really close to what looks like money laundering if that makes sense. Once they've sold those gift cards they're out the money.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Time to tighten the budget! I now have Disney booked for this August and a cruise for March 2020.  Airmiles for the March flights would be awesome, and a hotel pre cruise as well. I think I'll be shopping at the cheaper stores unless it's a big Blue Friday type deal, or awesome rexall deal. We will, after all, need travel sized stuff and sunscreen for both trips. At least when Sobeys has those gift cards deals I can get one and use it at FreshCo, which is right near work so that's perfect! 

Also time to amp up the exercise plans... so much walking at Disney and I'd like to fit the rides a little better than past trips. I'm excited!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> Did Sobeys this morning at "rope drop" and still no Ready to go pasta.  Not sure why they would extend the sale until Sunday if they have shipping issues.  My only thought is they know its coming tomorrow, otherwise why prolong a promo that failed???  I may try again tomorrow.
> 
> Picked up chicken breasts (sale), bakery bagels (10am for 6@.59) and Tim's Mint Chocolate and White Hot Chocolate regular size cans (10am wub 2 @ $3.99 reg $4.99), Tim's hot chocolate likely left from Christmas but expires 2020. 40am spent $33.



I went back to sobeys today too, still no pasta, but the sign was up saying the offer was extended so I went to customer service for a rain check. Lady checked the flyer, said it was Friday only. I explained there was a sign up with the price adjustment and extension. She took my word for it, and wrote up the rain check for 10 packs. I didn’t notice till I was back in my car that she used the flyer price, I’ll take it, I know I was upfront about the difference


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I went back to sobeys today too, still no pasta, but the sign was up saying the offer was extended so I went to customer service for a rain check. Lady checked the flyer, said it was Friday only. I explained there was a sign up with the price adjustment and extension. She took my word for it, and wrote up the rain check for 10 packs. I didn’t notice till I was back in my car that she used the flyer price, I’ll take it, I know I was upfront about the difference



I picked up rainchecks yesterday at two stores, the first I corrected the price for them, they gave me three rainchecks of 10, one for each type, I feel that was very generous. The second I didn't say anything, students arrived so lunch lineups were forming behind me so I didn't notice until I was walking away, I was making sure the airmiles were listed.  Their policy was limit 6 but she decided to give me two rainchecks.  When they asked me how many I wanted, both times I just said I'll take whatever you're willing to give.  Not sure they'll honour the $2 price, as long as they accept the raincheck, I'll be happy.  

All we need now is stock.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *A problem that could pop up is if you decide to buy those 5 gift cards in 5 separate transactions.  That could send an alert to your credit card company as a potential fraud. Or certain stores may refuse to do it that way without asking for government issued ID since it comes really close to what looks like money laundering if that makes sense. Once they've sold those gift cards they're out the money.*



I routinely purchase GC at Sobeys and Foodland using my CC. The regular cashiers know me so there isn't an issue with showing ID anymore but when I started out they asked for ID and I was perfectly fine having to show it. I'm not hiding anything purchasing the CG and I actually feel better knowing that they care enough to make sure I'm who my credit card says I am.

I've made my purchases both ways sometimes individually sometimes all in one group. Some CC are more sensitive about potential fraud alerts than others. I haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *No,  the 2 times refers to the rate you earn with that credit card.  For example if you earn 1 mile per $20 spent on that card you would earn 2 miles for $20 at a sponsor if that's what your card says.  Make sense?*
> 
> *And yes,  you can buy gift cards with your credit card,  that's what we've always done,  never carry much cash around!*





tinkerone said:


> Yes, you can purchase gift cards with a credit card.
> 2X would not work out to 300.  depending on the cc you would get 1 AM for every $10, $15 or $20 spend so a possible 30 AM for a $150 GC.
> 
> Some one will correct me if I'm wrong.



lol   I feel like an idiot.  That makes much more sense.  Besides, the CC company would have no way of knowing how many air miles I earned on my purchase.  Thanks!



Donald - my hero said:


> *A problem that could pop up is if you decide to buy those 5 gift cards in 5 separate transactions.  That could send an alert to your credit card company as a potential fraud. Or certain stores may refuse to do it that way without asking for government issued ID since it comes really close to what looks like money laundering if that makes sense. Once they've sold those gift cards they're out the money.*





ottawamom said:


> I routinely purchase GC at Sobeys and Foodland using my CC. The regular cashiers know me so there isn't an issue with showing ID anymore but when I started out they asked for ID and I was perfectly fine having to show it. I'm not hiding anything purchasing the CG and I actually feel better knowing that they care enough to make sure I'm who my credit card says I am.
> 
> I've made my purchases both ways sometimes individually sometimes all in one group. Some CC are more sensitive about potential fraud alerts than others. I haven't had an issue yet.



I had that happen to me with my debit card.  Not the last time Sobey's and Foodland did this, but the second last time.  My bank stopped my debit card after I made five $150 purchases at Sobey's and then five $150 at Foodland.
The next time I phoned the bank first and told them what I was about to do so they wouldn't stop my debit card.  It was nice to know they were on the ball with that however!




hdrolfe said:


> Time to tighten the budget! I now have Disney booked for this August and a cruise for March 2020.  Airmiles for the March flights would be awesome, and a hotel pre cruise as well. I think I'll be shopping at the cheaper stores unless it's a big Blue Friday type deal, or awesome rexall deal. We will, after all, need travel sized stuff and sunscreen for both trips. At least when Sobeys has those gift cards deals I can get one and use it at FreshCo, which is right near work so that's perfect!
> 
> Also time to amp up the exercise plans... so much walking at Disney and I'd like to fit the rides a little better than past trips. I'm excited!



Yes!  My walking completely stopped towards the end of last year.  I started up again for our August trip.​


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (off topic)
Getting in more exercise for Disney
Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off topic)
> Getting in more exercise for Disney
> Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
> I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
> Hugs
> Mel


For me its called a 'treadmill'.    Even with the sun out it is wayyyyy to cold for me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Could walk in the mall?


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Could walk in the mall?


Just don't shop     I actually go walking in the cold and snow.   Just bundle up with long johns, hat and warm coat.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off topic)
> Getting in more exercise for Disney
> Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
> I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
> Hugs
> Mel



I walk inside for the most part. I do "walk away the pounds" style workouts and get outside for walks when I can. I am scared of falling so I don't like to go when it might be slippery  I have a vivofit that tracks my steps and sets a goal based on how many I have gotten. I wish I had a treadmill!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> For me its called a 'treadmill'.    Even with the sun out it is wayyyyy to cold for me.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Could walk in the mall?





juniorbugman said:


> Just don't shop     I actually go walking in the cold and snow.   Just bundle up with long johns, hat and warm coat.



Great ideas ,,
I don't have a treadmill anymore--kind of wish we hadn't gotten rid of it when we renovated.
I was thinking about the Mall,,there is one on the way home that has more corporate business than shops that might work,,,yeah I can be tempted to shop.
Bundling up unfortunately isn't an option with my skin condition,,I'm still wearing 100% cotton capris and t-shirts with cotton hoodies.
The sad thing is my skin really needs the moist cool air.

I just Googled and found out that my local Rec center that was recently renovated now has this:

The newest feature is the 2 lane walking track located directly in the fitness area with a view of Lake. The track is an excellent indoor alternative workout including warm ups or short walks. It is a safe and climate controlled walking environment year round.
I might give them a call and get more information.

I may try this at home,,I googled *Hdrolfe*'s suggestion--Thank-you!
One mile happy walk






Thanks everyone for your help and ideas.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off topic)
> Getting in more exercise for Disney
> Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
> I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
> Hugs
> Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Great ideas ,,
> I don't have a treadmill anymore--kind of wish we hadn't gotten rid of it when we renovated.
> I was thinking about the Mall,,there is one on the way home that has more corporate business than shops that might work,,,yeah I can be tempted to shop.
> Bundling up unfortunately isn't an option with my skin condition,,I'm still wearing 100% cotton capris and t-shirts with cotton hoodies.
> The sad thing is my skin really needs the moist cool air.
> 
> I just Googled and found out that my local Rec center that was recently renovated now has this:
> 
> The newest feature is the 2 lane walking track located directly in the fitness area with a view of Lake. The track is an excellent indoor alternative workout including warm ups or short walks. It is a safe and climate controlled walking environment year round.
> I might give them a call and get more information.
> 
> I may try this at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and ideas.
> Hugs
> Mel



I use to walk 2 km in the morning and 2 km in the afternoon bringing the kids back-and-forth to school, until they grew too old to need me for that.  Then I would just go out for a 5 km walk myself.

I stopped walking outside in the winter once I fell and broke bones in my hand/fingers.  Last winter (Jan 2018) I joined Planet Fitness ($10 a month) and started going 5-6 days a week to use their treadmill.  I really needed to start walking again but there was no way I was going to walk outside.  Turns out I enjoyed the treadmill more than I thought.  As long as I can walk & read a book at the same time, works for me!  I stopped going in October and started up again this week.

My friend (she & I walk outside in the summer together) goes to a recreation centre and uses their indoor track during the winter months.  She doesn't like the treadmill but likes that she can switch up walking and/or running on the track.  I was going to suggest that when I saw your initial post so I'm glad you found that information.

EDITED:  Jan 2018!  I started the gym in 2018, not 2017.  I forgot we're in 2019 now.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I use to walk 2 km in the morning and 2 km in the afternoon bringing the kids back-and-forth to school, until they grew too old to need me for that.  Then I would just go out for a 5 km walk myself.
> 
> I stopped walking outside in the winter once I fell and broke bones in my hand/fingers.  Last winter (Jan 2017) I joined Planet Fitness ($10 a month) and started going 5-6 days a week to use their treadmill.  I really needed to start walking again but there was no way I was going to walk outside.  Turns out I enjoyed the treadmill more than I thought.  As long as I can walk & read a book at the same time, works for me!  I stopped going in October and started up again this week.
> 
> My friend (she & I walk outside in the summer together) goes to a recreation centre and uses their indoor track during the winter months.  She doesn't like the treadmill but likes that she can switch up walking and/or running on the track.  I was going to suggest that when I saw your initial post so I'm glad you found that information.



Thank-you
you guys are great,,it is so nice to hear what other people have tried and what they are doing.
I found that the walking in Disney made me feel so much better and promised myself that when I got home I'd try to find a way to keep it up.
I will also look into some fitness centres near me. I do love to read.
Thanks for sharing with me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

When my friend was recovering from heart surgery and needed to walk she went to her local gym and just walked around the walking track.  My rec centre has a program where you can borrow a pedometer and walk the walking track but the sad part for me is I would have to walk there first in the cold so I guess I am stuck with the walking outside.


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> Time to tighten the budget! I now have Disney booked for this August and a cruise for March 2020.  Airmiles for the March flights would be awesome, and a hotel pre cruise as well. I think I'll be shopping at the cheaper stores unless it's a big Blue Friday type deal, or awesome rexall deal. We will, after all, need travel sized stuff and sunscreen for both trips. At least when Sobeys has those gift cards deals I can get one and use it at FreshCo, which is right near work so that's perfect!
> 
> Also time to amp up the exercise plans... so much walking at Disney and I'd like to fit the rides a little better than past trips. I'm excited!



UM - this sounds exactly like me minus the Cruise plans for 2020! Eating healthier and working out specifically with my NOV WDW trip in mind. I have lost 17lbs since October. 

And trying to save money this year over earning AM unless there is a crazy good promo.  Way to go!


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off topic)
> Getting in more exercise for Disney
> Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
> I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
> Hugs
> Mel


I go to Planet Fitness which starts at $10 per month (pretty sure that's the price everywhere). For me it is convenient as it's on my bus route home from work. I don't do any intense workouts at all and I cannot run. I do 30 mins of the elliptical trainer as that is what I love to do!


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> O/T (off topic)
> Getting in more exercise for Disney
> Ok inquiring minds need to know where do you walk in this freezing cold weather?
> I have to make a commitment to doing more walking each day but boy it's cold out there.
> Hugs
> Mel


The YMCA here has a walking track. I think most of them do, and I don’t think you need a membership to use it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you
> you guys are great,,it is so nice to hear what other people have tried and what they are doing.
> I found that the walking in Disney made me feel so much better and promised myself that when I got home I'd try to find a way to keep it up.
> I will also look into some fitness centres near me. I do love to read.
> Thanks for sharing with me.
> Hugs
> Mel



grin - it might sound strange but seriously I get up on the treadmill for an hour with my e-reader.  I need to hold my e-reader though.  I could put it on the little ledge/shelf but then it's too far away for me to read easily.  But I have no trouble holding it to read while I walk.  I just switch hands every 10 minutes or so.

And seriously I had no idea just HOW good walking is for a body.  I mean, I know it's good heart-wise but I have always had back issues.  Last year, when I was using the treadmill 5-6 days a week for the first 4 months before my cruise, my back issues disappeared!  My joints all felt looser; I didn't feel as stiff; felt more flexible; my back stopped threatening to throw out on me; and I stopped waking up to back pain!!  During last year I discovered if I stopped the treadmill too many days in a row the back pain would start to come back.  I pretty much stopped the treadmill Oct-Dec and I feel bloated, stiff and my back hurts again.  Ohh, something I should mention.  I found the first week or two of using the treadmill every day difficult in terms of my back.  My back would give out twinges, or warnings, sometimes a jolt.  My husband would want me to quit the treadmill when that happened and rest my back.  I refused (I really wanted to lose some weight) and just lowered the walking speed.  After a couple of weeks that all went away!  I'm convinced my body/back just needed to adjust and gain some core muscle/strength.  If you have an issue, I really recommend lowering the walking speed (or slowing down for walking on a track) and continuing rather than stopping.



osully said:


> UM - this sounds exactly like me minus the Cruise plans for 2020! Eating healthier and working out specifically with my NOV WDW trip in mind. I have lost 17lbs since October.
> 
> And trying to save money this year over earning AM unless there is a crazy good promo.  Way to go!





osully said:


> I go to Planet Fitness which starts at $10 per month (pretty sure that's the price everywhere). For me it is convenient as it's on my bus route home from work. I don't do any intense workouts at all and I cannot run. I do 30 mins of the elliptical trainer as that is what I love to do!



Congrats on the weight loss!!  I regained at least half of mine once I stopped the treadmill.  Ugh.  Can't wait to lose it again.  And do I ever envy you people on the ellipticals.   I tried it a few times and discovered it really gives your body a workout!  They look so easy to use I had no idea!  I barely made it to 5 minutes.   My goal this year is when I hit a 25 lb loss, I'll add in the elliptical.  5 minutes on the elliptical then straight to the treadmill.  Maybe I'll be able to work my way up.


----------



## Disney Addicted

As I mentioned my friend prefers to go to an indoor track.  Last year while I wanted just walking, she was more into running and didn't want to do that on a treadmill.  So she goes to the Oshawa Civic Dome as it's the closest indoor track to us.  However, it costs $4.70 per DAY to use the track.  Or $42 for 10 admissions.  Or $99 for 3 months.

As reluctant as I was to try a treadmill, the price at Planet Fitness made me try it out.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't believe they only charge $10 a month when Goodlife Fitness, our local city recreation complex centres and the YMCA charge so much more that they are unaffordable.  Bonus that it's so damn close to me.  If I had to drive to Oshawa, I wouldn't have joined.

Does anyone here go to the Bowmanville location besides me?


----------



## ottawamom

Reading all these posts has inspired me to up my walking game. I walk the dog everyday (she likes to walk fast) but I limit my outdoor walking to that until the snow goes. I fell earlier this year and I feel I'm just getting too old to put up with walking in -30C. I decided to get a treadmill but haven't done anything about it yet. There's a Planet Fitness a 5 min drive away. Maybe I should join there and try the treadmill out there first.  I've always walked outside so I'm not 100% certain I'm a treadmill kind of person.

Once again I learned something new today.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> I may try this at home,,I googled *Hdrolfe*'s suggestion--Thank-you!
> One mile happy walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and ideas.
> Hugs
> Mel



I use a walk at home app “Your Daily Walk” - and it’s the same woman. She has all kinds of “walks”, different times, lengths and degrees of difficulty. I think I pay $6.99/mo, and I really like it. 

I have a membership at the Y where I walk or swim, but sometimes I just don’t feel like going out, so I use the app.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Reading all these posts has inspired me to up my walking game. I walk the dog everyday (she likes to walk fast) but I limit my outdoor walking to that until the snow goes. I fell earlier this year and I feel I'm just getting too old to put up with walking in -30C. I decided to get a treadmill but haven't done anything about it yet. There's a Planet Fitness a 5 min drive away. Maybe I should join there and try the treadmill out there first.  I've always walked outside so I'm not 100% certain I'm a treadmill kind of person.
> 
> Once again I learned something new today.



I didn't think I would like the treadmill either but I was surprised!  For the winter months, it's an awesome alternative.  No more slipping in the snow or on ice or freezing or stuffing my pockets full of kleenex!  Plus I can read again while I walk.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Great ideas ,,
> I don't have a treadmill anymore--kind of wish we hadn't gotten rid of it when we renovated.
> I was thinking about the Mall,,there is one on the way home that has more corporate business than shops that might work,,,yeah I can be tempted to shop.
> Bundling up unfortunately isn't an option with my skin condition,,I'm still wearing 100% cotton capris and t-shirts with cotton hoodies.
> The sad thing is my skin really needs the moist cool air.
> 
> I just Googled and found out that my local Rec center that was recently renovated now has this:
> 
> The newest feature is the 2 lane walking track located directly in the fitness area with a view of Lake. The track is an excellent indoor alternative workout including warm ups or short walks. It is a safe and climate controlled walking environment year round.
> I might give them a call and get more information.
> 
> I may try this at home,,I googled *Hdrolfe*'s suggestion--Thank-you!
> One mile happy walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and ideas.
> Hugs
> Mel



Yes - Leslie is awesome! She has so many DVD's or just youtube videos as well. Range from easy 1 milers to 5 miles at a brisk pace. Whenever I fall off the wagon and restart, I start with her workouts. I like that she uses 4 basic moves so I don't get confused  



Disney Addicted said:


> I use to walk 2 km in the morning and 2 km in the afternoon bringing the kids back-and-forth to school, until they grew too old to need me for that.  Then I would just go out for a 5 km walk myself.
> 
> I stopped walking outside in the winter once I fell and broke bones in my hand/fingers.  Last winter (Jan 2018) I joined Planet Fitness ($10 a month) and started going 5-6 days a week to use their treadmill.  I really needed to start walking again but there was no way I was going to walk outside.  Turns out I enjoyed the treadmill more than I thought.  As long as I can walk & read a book at the same time, works for me!  I stopped going in October and started up again this week.
> 
> My friend (she & I walk outside in the summer together) goes to a recreation centre and uses their indoor track during the winter months.  She doesn't like the treadmill but likes that she can switch up walking and/or running on the track.  I was going to suggest that when I saw your initial post so I'm glad you found that information.
> 
> EDITED:  Jan 2018!  I started the gym in 2018, not 2017.  I forgot we're in 2019 now.





osully said:


> I go to Planet Fitness which starts at $10 per month (pretty sure that's the price everywhere). For me it is convenient as it's on my bus route home from work. I don't do any intense workouts at all and I cannot run. I do 30 mins of the elliptical trainer as that is what I love to do!





ottawamom said:


> Reading all these posts has inspired me to up my walking game. I walk the dog everyday (she likes to walk fast) but I limit my outdoor walking to that until the snow goes. I fell earlier this year and I feel I'm just getting too old to put up with walking in -30C. I decided to get a treadmill but haven't done anything about it yet. There's a Planet Fitness a 5 min drive away. Maybe I should join there and try the treadmill out there first.  I've always walked outside so I'm not 100% certain I'm a treadmill kind of person.
> 
> Once again I learned something new today.





kerreyn said:


> I use a walk at home app “Your Daily Walk” - and it’s the same woman. She has all kinds of “walks”, different times, lengths and degrees of difficulty. I think I pay $6.99/mo, and I really like it.
> 
> I have a membership at the Y where I walk or swim, but sometimes I just don’t feel like going out, so I use the app.



So many Planet Fitness members... there is one near where I work. I wonder if I could do it at lunch. With kiddo I can't really leave him home alone for any length of time as he is still too young. I do walk the dog when the weather is nice but that's no more than 20 minutes. My goal is to get walking now so in spring I will be able to start jogging. Kiddo wants to be on the track and field team so he'll need some practice. Any way!

I wish I had a check in or something to keep me accountable. I had a group on facebook but we all faded away. I had friends with fitbits but then I got a garmin instead.


----------



## star72232

I need to get back to the gym.  I work in one, so I have no excuse - I don’t even have to pay a membership fee! I tried the C25K, but running just caused shin splints, but I can walk for long distances without issues, I just need to do it!

If anyone is interested, maybe we could have a fitness thread here?


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Congrats on the weight loss!! * I regained at least half of mine once I stopped the treadmill*.  Ugh.  Can't wait to lose it again.  And do I ever envy you people on the ellipticals.   I tried it a few times and discovered it really gives your body a workout!  They look so easy to use I had no idea!  I barely made it to 5 minutes.   My goal this year is when I hit a 25 lb loss, I'll add in the elliptical.  5 minutes on the elliptical then straight to the treadmill.  Maybe I'll be able to work my way up.


I went WFPB August 1st and lost 25 lbs before I went on our 14 day sailing on the Symphony.  That seems to be where it was hiding as I found 15 of it before I came home, lol.  Why does weight always feel like we are trying to find it and it needs to come back home to rest?
Back to WFPB as of Jan. 1st and down 5 lbs so I'll get back there, just watch!!


----------



## bababear_50

My first time walking a mile,,,,,,,,,,,
I wrapped my legs with a layer of cream and saran wrap,,put a coat on and off I went.
I wore a pair of cotton long pajamas but my coat is so long I am sure no one really noticed that I was wearing Pj's,,,at least I hope not.
Stopped half way and put my hood up and wrapped a scarf around it,,,need to buy a hat.
Also need to take kleenex with me .
I would love it if someone started a fitness thread please.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> I use a walk at home app “Your Daily Walk” - and it’s the same woman. She has all kinds of “walks”, different times, lengths and degrees of difficulty. I think I pay $6.99/mo, and I really like it.
> 
> I have a membership at the Y where I walk or swim, but sometimes I just don’t feel like going out, so I use the app.



I just watch a part of the happy milk walk video and I like it.  I never thought of searching for anything like this.  I can do these at home on days were I feel like I just can't get to PF or miss it for some reason.   I'll have to look up Your Daily Walk as well.



star72232 said:


> I need to get back to the gym.  I work in one, so I have no excuse - I don’t even have to pay a membership fee! I tried the C25K, but running just caused shin splints, but I can walk for long distances without issues, I just need to do it!
> 
> If anyone is interested, maybe we could have a fitness thread here?



I'd love a fitness thread.  If we had one maybe we can keep each other encouraged to keep active more.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> I'd love a fitness thread.  If we had one maybe we can keep each other encouraged to keep active more.



Sounds like a wonderful plan!


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Sobeys. Ended up buying 72 pkg of the pasta for the food bank, and 20 pkgs for our own use. Total spent $230, 2311 AM earned


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ohhhh boy.  Reading about everyone's exercise plans reminds me that I have several bags of books that can go out to the local Little Free Library boxes...    That is my workout!


----------



## pigletto

I would be SO in for a fitness thread! I have gained a lot of weight in the last three years or so and I’m miserable about it . I have two weddings coming up this year and I am a bridesmaid for my sisters. I would love feel good in the dress and not be unhappy with all the pictures I’m in . 
I don’t feel healthy or good about myself and it’s time for a change .


----------



## kitntrip

Not airmiles related but I consider this my "home" forum. Check out what I just got done! My husband is currently in the chair getting his done as well.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> Not airmiles related but I consider this my "home" forum. Check out what I just got done! My husband is currently in the chair getting his done as well.



looks amazing!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just popping in to say how much i LOVE THIS GROUP! I never could have dreamed that spying an offer in a Rexall flyer for bonus miles when you bought a Visa gift card would lead to such a great community of people from one coast to the other. You all make me feel so happy when i sit here and read about your lives, hear how your hunting trips worked (or failed spectacularly ), watch families expand to welcome new babies, follow along with renovations to both houses & lives, anticipate trips to Disney, cruises and cross our country, and just general chatter. Of course we're all working the programme and doing our utmost to grow our AM accounts, but i really love this added bonus of family I've discovered!*

*To all you fitness buffs, both newbies & veterans, GO FOR IT! I know i should move my body more than i do but seriously lack the motivation ... days i head into the city, sure i walk a LOT but on most days I often don't even open the front door  I'm not committing to joining a thread dedicated to this "movement" (see what i did there  ) but I'll check in and follow along and maybe, just maybe, get some much needed motivation!*


----------



## melbrujack

When is the next expected Airmiles promo. I can’t recall if there is one in the spring or not!  

Melissa


----------



## Donald - my hero

melbrujack said:


> When is the next expected Airmiles promo. I can’t recall if there is one in the spring or not!
> 
> Melissa



*Next one coming will be Mega miles but it's anyone's guess as to which month exactly it's been March April and one year it was May. Keep an eye open here for sure we'll be talking about it as soon as the rumors start flying but you got a few months yet.*


----------



## Cinderella6174

pigletto said:


> I would be SO in for a fitness thread! I have gained a lot of weight in the last three years or so and I’m miserable about it . I have two weddings coming up this year and I am a bridesmaid for my sisters. I would love feel good in the dress and not be unhappy with all the pictures I’m in .
> I don’t feel healthy or good about myself and it’s time for a change .


I agree! I lost a whole bunch of weight (65lbs) and now I’ve gained back about 30 and I’m miserable about it. 
I don’t want to buy any clothes or anything until I lose some again.

We walk at night (our kids are older) but even that doesn’t seem to be enough, I need to add something new


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Weight loss is mainly due to your food intake. Yes, exercise helps it come off and tones your muscles therefore shaping your body, but you could have all the muscle in the world and no one will see if there is fat over it.  

Right now, I am focusing on losing about 10 lbs via portion control before Mexico (by the end of April), but I'd love to lose 15 lbs!!! (that will never happen).  I'm not motivated for home exercise. I play competitive soccer, but that's only once per week, but wish it was two!


----------



## dancin Disney style

On the weight loss front.   My DH and I both lost weight 2016/2017 without even trying.  He was diagnosed as borderline diabetic (family history) and had to change his eating habits.  The doctor gave him 3 months to see if he could control it through diet before she escalated things.  DH had to cut his carbs drastically, no pasta or rice.  Very little bread or potatoes.  Those where the only things that changed.  He lost 18llbs and I lost 13llbs.   I don't even have to do this but it was just easier to follow along because I wasn't making  separate meals.  I still pretty much eat what I want but not having those options at home for meals makes a HUGE difference. The first time I noticed how different I felt was when DD and I went to WDW for March Break 2017.  After a couple of days of not eating the way we do at home I felt sluggish and in general unwell.  

LOL....I know that DH eats the things he's not supposed to when he's at work or when I'm not around.  He NEVER once has taking time to educate himself on what he can and cannot eat.  It has been a very sore spot with me and the source of many arguments.  He gets positively evil when I tell him he can't eat something but then when I tell him to either educate himself on the subject or shut up and take it....he totally backs down.  Men are such children...he hides food in his lunch bag or in the basement. I catch him every time and he never clues in that I check.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Men are such children...



I know, I know, not ALL men. However...during our trip last February, DH was THE ONLY PERSON pouting while at WDW...like, not even the 5, 9 or 15 year olds pouted one time!  I had to turn around and say "STOP IT! You're the only one acting up!" LOL When I think back, it makes me giggle but at the time I soooo furious.

Sorry, off topic


----------



## ottawamom

Just got this in my email. Rexall coupon for the week Spend $50 get 80AM. Not sure if I'll use it as my other one is Spend $25 get 25AM.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Jan14/Jan-14_COUPON-5080.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks @ottawamom for dropping the link in for the Rexall coupon, I was literally just on my way to do that! I tend to open 2 tabs when i need to both the first post and add one at the end and JUST hit the Save Changes on that post and was ready to hit post reply here when the notification popped up that something had posted here!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone been during November? I was thinking that we would hold off going May 2020 until the 50th anniversary be there for Christmas season 2021.

I was thinking Nov 10-16 at USO and then Nov 16-23 at WDW, after Jersey week and before Thanksgiving crowds.


----------



## ottawamom

I wasn't certain if you might be in the city and unable to post the link so I thought I would post it in case someone was waiting for it to do a shop. Now I have a dilemma. Do I do a $60 get 60AM spend on my account for a total of 140AM or just do $25 get 25 on DH card. If I do DH card I will just spend $25 and that's it. Of course I could go to Shell and use a targeted offer of spend $5 get 25AM which is way better return on my investment.

 I can always find a few things I need to get to get up to the $60 I just don't know if I want to encourage Rexall handing out such poor bonus offers.

On a side note. I made a reservation at Universal on Dec 31, paid the deposit etc. I hadn't seen the deposit post to my CC yet. I though that was odd even for a transaction from the States. I called today and they could see my reservation etc. The deposit hadn't been processed by their accounting dept. They have done that now. I didn't want my reservation cancelled for not paying the deposit so that's all taken care of now. (I hope)

Update: After I called they must have posted it. It popped up on my CC as a pending transaction within the hour. (lesson learned)


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone been during November? I was thinking that we would hold off going May 2020 until the 50th anniversary be there for Christmas season 2021.
> 
> I was thinking Nov 10-16 at USO and then Nov 16-23 at WDW, after Jersey week and before Thanksgiving crowds.



it’s awesome! we went in november maybe 3 years ago, and in december this year (the week before christmas). november was much less busy. weather can vary so much by year,
but in nov we swam lots so it must have been warm. as long as you’re avoiding the big holidays, it’s a great time of year to visit!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I can always find a few things I need to get to get up to the $60 I just don't know if I want to encourage Rexall handing out such poor bonus offers.



my feelings exactly! the bonus offers are just not great lately. but i need something that costs about 30$, so i’m wondering the same thing—do i add another 30$ worth of stuff i’ll use but don’t immediately need? hmm


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone been during November? I was thinking that we would hold off going May 2020 until the 50th anniversary be there for Christmas season 2021.
> 
> I was thinking Nov 10-16 at USO and then Nov 16-23 at WDW, after Jersey week and before Thanksgiving crowds.



We were at WDW this past November (24 - 29).  We had a blast.  It was busy but we took advantage of EMH in the mornings.  One thing to keep in mind for this coming November is that Star Wars Galaxy Edge is scheduled to open...rumour is that it is in November (Disneyland's opens in June) so that might impact the crowds, especially at DHS.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We were at WDW this past November (24 - 29).  We had a blast.  It was busy but we took advantage of EMH in the mornings.  One thing to keep in mind for this coming November is that Star Wars Galaxy Edge is scheduled to open...rumour is that it is in November (Disneyland's opens in June) so that might impact the crowds, especially at DHS.



Yes, that is another reason we want to wait until 2021 vs 2020. Hopefully some of the crowds will be a bit more manageable by then.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I wasn't certain if you might be in the city and unable to post the link so I thought I would post it in case someone was waiting for it to do a shop. Now I have a dilemma. Do I do a $60 get 60AM spend on my account for a total of 140AM or just do $25 get 25 on DH card. If I do DH card I will just spend $25 and that's it. Of course I could go to Shell and use a targeted offer of spend $5 get 25AM which is way better return on my investment.
> 
> I can always find a few things I need to get to get up to the $60 I just don't know if I want to encourage Rexall handing out such poor bonus offers.
> 
> On a side note. I made a reservation at Universal on Dec 31, paid the deposit etc. I hadn't seen the deposit post to my CC yet. I though that was odd even for a transaction from the States. I called today and they could see my reservation etc. The deposit hadn't been processed by their accounting dept. They have done that now. I didn't want my reservation cancelled for not paying the deposit so that's all taken care of now. (I hope)


*I'm just doing weekly maintenance treatments right now on Fridays (which i LOVE because as i get older those daily 4:30 alarms just get more harsh!) I asked for Fridays so i can hit up any of the sales that start on the weekend for The Bay AND it means I'm around for Thursday chatter surrounding the start-up of flyers  *

*I always have an ongoing list for several things that we can store and when big offers pop up I pounce on them. Until it gets urgent for things, that list just grows in anticipation. Like you, I don't think this week's offer is enough to pull me into Rexall, both of our cards have the 60 for 60 threshold and not much in the flyer or my targeted offers is connected to my list. Since i started using Checkout51 late last year it has altered the shopping a bit more as well - heck, if i can get $4.00 back on my probiotic AND it's on sale with bonus miles I'll be buying it!! I'm pretty sure that most of the sponsors track the sales to see which offers pull more customers in and this is my clear message -- step up to the plate or I'm not shopping  *


----------



## shameless3

I have gone the last 6 Novembers....it used to be the best time to go (around November 11th) as it was very quiet but it has gotten progressively busier each year.  I would never go again at this time of year as it was incredibly crowded this year and the parks were crazy - even during extra magic hours (1000's each morning when we used to be able to walk around with just a few people).  I'm not sure there is a "quiet" time anymore, but November (early to mid month) is out for me in the future.


----------



## marchingstar

shameless3 said:


> I have gone the last 6 Novembers....it used to be the best time to go (around November 11th) as it was very quiet but it has gotten progressively busier each year.  I would never go again at this time of year as it was incredibly crowded this year and the parks were crazy - even during extra magic hours (1000's each morning when we used to be able to walk around with just a few people).  I'm not sure there is a "quiet" time anymore, but November (early to mid month) is out for me in the future.



huh, interesting! i think you’re right, there doesn’t really seem to be quiet times anymore. i think crowds are being very effectively managed by differential pricing (tickets, hotels, discounts, and so on).


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Great ideas ,,
> I don't have a treadmill anymore--kind of wish we hadn't gotten rid of it when we renovated.
> I was thinking about the Mall,,there is one on the way home that has more corporate business than shops that might work,,,yeah I can be tempted to shop.
> Bundling up unfortunately isn't an option with my skin condition,,I'm still wearing 100% cotton capris and t-shirts with cotton hoodies.
> The sad thing is my skin really needs the moist cool air.
> 
> I just Googled and found out that my local Rec center that was recently renovated now has this:
> 
> The newest feature is the 2 lane walking track located directly in the fitness area with a view of Lake. The track is an excellent indoor alternative workout including warm ups or short walks. It is a safe and climate controlled walking environment year round.
> I might give them a call and get more information.
> 
> I may try this at home,,I googled *Hdrolfe*'s suggestion--Thank-you!
> One mile happy walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and ideas.
> Hugs
> Mel


i used Walk Away the Pounds 13-14 years ago, when I was training for the Disney Half Marathon. It was awesome for me. 



Disney Addicted said:


> I didn't think I would like the treadmill either but I was surprised!  For the winter months, it's an awesome alternative.  No more slipping in the snow or on ice or freezing or stuffing my pockets full of kleenex!  Plus I can read again while I walk.


The treadmill was my saving grace the last two years. I watched Netflix while I walked.

With my arthritis, DH and I have been using growyoungfitness.com Perfect for the....mature...person.


----------



## osully

I got my Shell+ notice in the mail too. Looks like it's valid for the whole year but the 3 cents off per litre on weekends are the current promo. I guess every time they will mail me so I can opt in? 

Plus Sobeys is giving out the cents off per litre at Shell receipts again... woohoo!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone been during November? I was thinking that we would hold off going May 2020 until the 50th anniversary be there for Christmas season 2021.
> 
> I was thinking Nov 10-16 at USO and then Nov 16-23 at WDW, after Jersey week and before Thanksgiving crowds.



No, but I'm also 50 in 2021 so I thought what better way to celebrate than with the mouse that Christmas!  I'd like to go beginning of December possibly with everyone.  We'll see - lots of things can change before then.  Or maybe a ladies only Food and Wine celebration would be better!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Back to the topic of air miles, I FINALLY got my 500 miles from BMO. Although, it was air miles who gave them to me as missing miles.  I've had this one in my spreadsheet for eons!


----------



## kimbert

I also got my 500 BMO miles, but I also had that chat with the person who said they had to "submit an investigation" which might take "a couple weeks". Thankfully it did not, it only took about a week, and they show up as: Missing Miles Offer Code from AM, not BMO.


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

osully said:


> I got my Shell+ notice in the mail too. Looks like it's valid for the whole year but the 3 cents off per litre on weekends are the current promo. I guess every time they will mail me so I can opt in?
> 
> Plus Sobeys is giving out the cents off per litre at Shell receipts again... woohoo!


Do you know if you can use both offers together?  I received the Shell weekend offer as well and I have a 5 cents off coupon from Sobeys and it would be great if I can combine the two.  I noticed last weekend the gas price was high and it wasn't worth gassing up, I paid less during the week.


----------



## BLAZEY

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone been during November? I was thinking that we would hold off going May 2020 until the 50th anniversary be there for Christmas season 2021.
> 
> I was thinking Nov 10-16 at USO and then Nov 16-23 at WDW, after Jersey week and before Thanksgiving crowds.


We went to WDW in Nov 2015. It was HOT, like highs in the 30's and lows in the mid 20's. I was hoping it would be cooler but I managed. We have a friend in Tampa who toldus it was some sort of heat wave record for that time of year and it normally cools down by then. Nothing is normal these days in regards to weather.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> No, but I'm also 50 in 2021 so I thought what better way to celebrate than with the mouse that Christmas! I'd like to go beginning of December possibly with everyone. We'll see - lots of things can change before then. Or maybe a ladies only Food and Wine celebration would be better!



I am turning the big " 50 " as well in 2021.  I already INFORMED the hubby that I will be doing numerous trips that year.  My birthday is in the bitter cold of winter...and I already have plans for a warm holiday to have a nice HOT birthday for a change instead of having to shiver and complain about how cold I am.  I would also LOVE to do the food festival at Disney with the dd - now that depends on if she is preggers or a new momma by then ( which I know is what they want )  It will be a year of celebrating for me.  I want it to be memorable year!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am turning the big " 50 " as well in 2021.  I already INFORMED the hubby that I will be doing numerous trips that year.  My birthday is in the bitter cold of winter...and I already have plans for a warm holiday to have a nice HOT birthday for a change instead of having to shiver and complain about how cold I am.  I would also LOVE to do the food festival at Disney with the dd - now that depends on if she is preggers or a new momma by then ( which I know is what they want )  It will be a year of celebrating for me.  I want it to be memorable year!!!!



Turning 40 was the reason for my first cruise & disney vacation... my birthday is in February and I was not doing another birthday in the cold! Now I'm hooked on Disney and cruises... Doubt we'll go again on my birthday until 50 though.


----------



## kitntrip

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Do you know if you can use both offers together?  I received the Shell weekend offer as well and I have a 5 cents off coupon from Sobeys and it would be great if I can combine the two.  I noticed last weekend the gas price was high and it wasn't worth gassing up, I paid less during the week.



Yes, I stack them frequently.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Back to the topic of air miles, I FINALLY got my 500 miles from BMO. Although, it was air miles who gave them to me as missing miles.  I've had this one in my spreadsheet for eons!





kimbert said:


> I also got my 500 BMO miles, but I also had that chat with the person who said they had to "submit an investigation" which might take "a couple weeks". Thankfully it did not, it only took about a week, and they show up as: Missing Miles Offer Code from AM, not BMO.



*Anytime i've ever had miles post that I needed to chase down they have posted from either Airmiles or Loyalty One with the notation of either Missing Miles or Courtesy/Compliments of Airmiles. I don't think I've ever had them posted with a comment as to where they SHOULD have come from unless it was one of the big promos in which case it does say the promo. I'm pretty sure on their end they will charge it back to the correct sponsor though! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anytime i've ever had miles post that I needed to chase down they have posted from either Airmiles or Loyalty One with the notation of either Missing Miles or Courtesy/Compliments of Airmiles. I don't think I've ever had them posted with a comment as to where they SHOULD have come from unless it was one of the big promos in which case it does say the promo. I'm pretty sure on their end they will charge it back to the correct sponsor though! *



TBH, I don't care how they are coded from their end, as long as they end up in my account


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just now got the email about Texting Shell and earning 10 AM with every fill-up .... if this was something we did I would be a tad annoyed that i missed one or two fill-ups. Of course this amazing group already reported it, but come on AM, get your act together!!*


----------



## bababear_50

logged onto my airmiles this afternoon and got a screen message to start chat if I was missing airmiles from any airmilesshops.
I checked and both ones that I did for the StB have posted for me.
Looking forward to seeing the flyers tomorrow morning.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Posted on Smartcanucks, Metro (Ontario) 4 day upcoming weekend promo (Jan 17-20), use 95 airmiles, get 50 airmiles. Rexall is also posted.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1298925

Sobeys Flyer On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1298777

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1298781

Have a great Day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1298925
> 
> Sobeys Flyer On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1298777
> 
> Foodland On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1298781
> 
> Have a great Day
> Hugs
> Mel



I gotta say even though Sobeys has a spend $100 get 100AM I’m going to go to FreshCo. I just don’t feel like paying more for the exact same things I can get there. My goal this year is to save money not necessarily build up my AM. Unless it’s Blue Friday or there are other really good deals!


----------



## osully

Now that being said... would love some GC deals soon Sobeys!


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> logged onto my airmiles this afternoon and got a screen message to start chat if I was missing airmiles from any airmilesshops.
> I checked and both ones that I did for the StB have posted for me.
> Looking forward to seeing the flyers tomorrow morning.
> Hugs
> Mel


I logged in right after I saw this. Where did you see the message? A pop up? I didn’t get anything and I am missing one Amazon transaction still that was from December


----------



## Disney Addicted

I didn't see it the first time I logged in either.  But I stayed logged in; navigated to a different tab to look something up; and when I came back to the Air Miles tab - the notice popped up.

I'm sure you don't even need the message to pop up in order to chat with them about the missing miles though.


----------



## ottawamom

Wow it's a tough week out there flyerwise. I'll be lucky if I can scrape together 45AM. I haven't looked at my targeted offers yet so there may be a few more but it's a drought out there at the moment. Mind you after last weeks shop I do need to eat some food that's in the freezer.


----------



## star72232

Disney Addicted said:


> I didn't see it the first time I logged in either.  But I stayed logged in; navigated to a different tab to look something up; and when I came back to the Air Miles tab - the notice popped up.
> 
> I'm sure you don't even need the message to pop up in order to chat with them about the missing miles though.



I just did a chat (no pop up) and there are specific dates they are looking for right now (I didn't ask the exact dates, but they posted all the miles I was missing from Nov 23-26th (base and bonus, although not the airmilesshop 50AM bonus for a $100 spend for the StB promo - they said that would post within 120 days).

Did anyone do the MissFresh offer?  I did it on my DH card on the very last day of the promo, and only received 250 AM instead of the 500 AM that the offer said.  I'm trying to get a chat going for this, but I wonder if anyone else had this issue?


----------



## hdrolfe

star72232 said:


> I just did a chat (no pop up) and there are specific dates they are looking for right now (I didn't ask the exact dates, but they posted all the miles I was missing from Nov 23-26th (base and bonus, although not the airmilesshop 50AM bonus for a $100 spend for the StB promo - they said that would post within 120 days).
> 
> Did anyone do the MissFresh offer?  I did it on my DH card on the very last day of the promo, and only received 250 AM instead of the 500 AM that the offer said.  I'm trying to get a chat going for this, but I wonder if anyone else had this issue?



I did MissFresh and got the 500 with no problems so I'd say you should chat about it.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nothing for me... just told DH that we have to keep eating from the cabinets.


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> I gotta say even though Sobeys has a spend $100 get 100AM I’m going to go to FreshCo. I just don’t feel like paying more for the exact same things I can get there. My goal this year is to save money not necessarily build up my AM. Unless it’s Blue Friday or there are other really good deals!



my feelings too! i’m still aiming for lots of miles this year, but for me, little amounts on big, expensive shops are just not worth it. i’ll wait patiently for the deals and get my regular grocery shops in elsewhere.


----------



## marchingstar

i did end up doing a rexall shop this week. 140 miles on 62$, not great but there was something pricey i needed and i figures i might as well get the miles. 

still crossing my fingers that there’s a better rexall offer in the coming weeks. more than 2 air miles per dollar is decent, but i think we’re all used to at least 3:1 from those shops


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No Safeway / Sobey's for me this week.  Nothing to really get me to spend my $$$ there.  Here's to some good optimum points this weekend at shoppers.  Momma needs a couple of makeup items and a spend 50.00 get 20X the points would be awesome!!!  Since I cashed those out for a nintendo switch at xmas...my points total looks pitiful   This momma wants to build up a few points again and cash them out to use towards excursions in Mexico.  It will help take the sting out of those totals


----------



## juniorbugman

I chatted with Air Miles today so my missing mile from Staples on Nov 25 and after she had to double check a few things I got my missing 60 bonus miles.  I think she gave me bonus miles because I spent 168 before tax so got 4 miles and I figured I should get 45 bonus miles but she did the 15x my 4 miles.  I can never figure out what I should get but she did say she gave me bonus miles so I will take them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm about ready to put my fist thru the screen here!! I tried 3 times last night and again just now to actually connect to an online chat to chase down some of my miles from an online purchase I made on Nov 26th. The 75 days haven't passed yet but they keep tossing up that message on my screen so i figured, fine, you asked, I'll chat now. I received both the base miles and the multiplier from the store (HBC) but didn't get the 15X for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. SEVERAL things are annoying about this one in particular*

*I completed the transaction on Nov 26th and it posted with the date of Nov 28th*
*I only got 2X from HBC NOT the 5X i was due because of their date error in posting*
*I didn't get the 15X AGAIN because they posted with the wrong date -- Cyber Monday was Nov 26th*
*THIS is what I'm getting thru their wonderful (NOT) online chat -- sit there for 15 minutes and they end the chat without me getting to say ANYTHING *
**


----------



## Silvermist999

Apparently there’s a big PC Optimum “Points Day” next week.  I don’t recall this event in prior years. Kind of excited about it actually.

https://www.pcoptimum.ca/


----------



## juniorbugman

I got connected almost right away but I did lose my connection at least 3 times during the chat but got connected back right away with the same person.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm not sure what's going on with Air Miles chat but I keep losing my connection (though it connects again) every time lately.

OFF TOPIC:  Could anyone tell me who is the Moderator(s) for the CAN forum please?  I need to ask him/her/them a question.  Thanks.


----------



## ottawamom

I believe our Moderator is SaraMc. At least that's who I've contacted in the past.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> OFF TOPIC:  Could anyone tell me who is the Moderator(s) for the CAN forum please?  I need to ask him/her/them a question.  Thanks.


*I'm pretty sure @SaraMc has popped in on occasion and if not perhaps she can point you in the right direction!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just received our weekly flyers last night and Lawton's Drugs is having a Blue Friday this week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*After 5 disconnected chat session i started a Facebook chat and after only an HOUR  i have the extra 153 miles i needed ... meaning i earned minimum wage for that time *

*NOW i can finally get around to updating the flyer links! Side note, today's the day that hubby is heading to Ottawa and his flight just keeps getting delayed, delayed and delayed some more. Flights up to that one are getting cancelled so his is gonna be a tight fit (if it ever takes off!). Means that before he even leaves Pearson he'll be able to check in for his flight home tomorrow *

*AND yet another comment -- remember me winning the $100 gift card from Etsy and thinking i could use it to complete my online shop for StB? Today marks day 62 since i was notified i had actually won and still no gift card so i sent an email off about that .. the waiting continues *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email back from the prize lady at AM and her response was rather funny! She contacted ETSY and apparently, yes, they did neglect to send out my prize and will be sending it out "soon" She promised to follow up with them regularly until they confirm they send it *


----------



## ottawamom

I signed up for Lowes emails Nov 15 get 25AM. They finally showed up in my account today. I had all but written them off.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I took some time to look over the food flyers and all I have to say is thank-goodness for last week's blue friday....nothing for me this week.
My Sobeys Blue Friday posted tonight.
I am struggling with the Rexall flyer that smart canucks posted--too many ads,,I might have enough for a small spend this weekend but I'll wait and see the flyer,,if not this week then maybe next week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally getting around to updating the flyer links .. hubby's delayed flight really put a crimp in my day  He was supposed to leave Pearson at 5 and the darned thing finally took off at 7:40. I couldn't relax until he sent me a text saying he'd actually got to the airport because the highway to the 401 was closed and then the 401 was a mess as well. He was able to check in for his flight home before he even boarded the flight tonight *

*SOOOooo flyers are done in the first post and here's the ones not already provided:*
*Rexall ON Flyer --- once midnight rolls around this will clear up a bit*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Glynis4

star72232 said:


> I just did a chat (no pop up) and there are specific dates they are looking for right now (I didn't ask the exact dates, but they posted all the miles I was missing from Nov 23-26th (base and bonus, although not the airmilesshop 50AM bonus for a $100 spend for the StB promo - they said that would post within 120 days).
> 
> Did anyone do the MissFresh offer?  I did it on my DH card on the very last day of the promo, and only received 250 AM instead of the 500 AM that the offer said.  I'm trying to get a chat going for this, but I wonder if anyone else had this issue?



Hope you were able to get this resolved, exact same thing happened to me. I placed my Miss Fresh order on Dec 26 and only received 250 miles. After my chat today, they gave me the remaining 250 and said they’d make sure the correct “code” was attached to it so it would count for StB.


----------



## star72232

Glynis4 said:


> Hope you were able to get this resolved, exact same thing happened to me. I placed my Miss Fresh order on Dec 26 and only received 250 miles. After my chat today, they gave me the remaining 250 and said they’d make sure the correct “code” was attached to it so it would count for StB.



No, she said that perhaps some of the miles were still pending, but that I did qualify for the bonus. So frustrating. I’ll chat again today if I have time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I finally got the pop-up.  I'll be doing the chat tonight.  So they are giving the miles for everything except that $100/50 miles for AM Shops (STB)?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think they are trying to get this mess cleaned up before they have a bigger mess with the STB miles not posting for collectors.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I finally got the pop-up.  I'll be doing the chat tonight.  So they are giving the miles for everything except that $100/50 miles for AM Shops (STB)?


*I didn't even bother asking about that because I know it won't get tracked properly and i'll still need to chat once the final bonus posts!!! I don't care what they say,  I seriously doubt they actually get something on our accounts that make it work the way they promise!!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *A**Side note, today's the day that hubby is heading to Ottawa and his flight just keeps getting delayed, delayed and delayed some more. Flights up to that one are getting cancelled so his is gonna be a tight fit (if it ever takes off!). Means that before he even leaves Pearson he'll be able to check in for his flight home tomorrow *



DH picked a great day to come to Ottawa. It's cold out there today! Smart you deciding to stay home.


----------



## star72232

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I finally got the pop-up.  I'll be doing the chat tonight.  So they are giving the miles for everything except that $100/50 miles for AM Shops (STB)?



They will give the base and multipliers for that if you purchased over certain dates, but not the 50 bonus AM. Said that would post within 120 days.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yep, that's what happened. I'm okay with that.  I just wanted to get this Black Friday mess cleared up before the STB mess rolls in LOL 

I'll have to do the chat tonight for my account as I have a lot of purchases missing. DH only had one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> DH picked a great day to come to Ottawa. It's cold out there today! Smart you deciding to stay home.



*No kidding eh??? I decided to switch my appointment to today,  I'm currently studying google maps to determine my best route on the ttc so I can avoid the cold for as much as possible.  I'm taking myself to the movies, doing some shopping, grabbing some dinner and then taking the UP Express to Pearson to meet the hubby. By the time his flight left last night he'd already checked in for tonight's and eventually that plane landed before he even took off  flight was packed with everyone who was supposed to be on the cancelled flights the rest of the day *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not airmiles related at all but ... too bad I'm not going anywhere.... *


----------



## ottawamom

Where did you find that?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Looks like a Winners or Marshalls tag.  Nice find Donald.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Where did you find that?



*Marshall's on Yonge at College. It was the last one and I have no idea how much it. You can bet if it was a donald one I wouldn't care how much nor be concerned about what people would think of me pulling it into the movie  theatre *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not airmiles related at all but ... too bad I'm not going anywhere....View attachment 375991 *



minnie is not my style, but we had to replace our suitcases this year and i would have gone with disney if there were options i liked enough! 

my current favorite is the disney cruise line (fashioned like an old steamer trunk).


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not airmiles related at all but ... too bad I'm not going anywhere....View attachment 375991 *


WANT!!!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> minnie is not my style, but we had to replace our suitcases this year and i would have gone with disney if there were options i liked enough!
> 
> my current favorite is the disney cruise line (fashioned like an old steamer trunk).


Me to.  My problem though is wondering if the luggage might 'get lost' while traveling.  I keep eyeing the Disney stuff but wonder if it might be to tempting for others.  Yes, I can get paranoid at times


----------



## ottawamom

My Minnie suitcase is carry-on for two reasons. One: I don't want to pay checked luggage fees and Two: I'm afraid someone handling it will damage it. The two times I had to gate check (really small plane) I watched out the window to make sure they took care of Minnie. So far so good.

Now can I use my Minnie to go to Universal or should I take DH plain black one?


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> My Minnie suitcase is carry-on for two reasons. One: I don't want to pay checked luggage fees and Two: I'm afraid someone handling it will damage it. The two times I had to gate check (really small plane) I watched out the window to make sure they took care of Minnie. So far so good.
> 
> Now can I use my Minnie to go to Universal or should I take DH plain black one?



yes! i would only buy a carry on sized disney bag because i’ve had checked bags damaged often enough. i would be so afraid to ruin it that i wouldn’t use it. at least as a carry on, i can ruin it myself!

and i would totally use your minnie bag. maybe a bit of disney visibility will be a sign that universal should up their game ( i would totally buy a HP suitcase...)


----------



## osully

I picked up a carry on size cheap luggage from Amazon about a year ago and used it for our whole 7 night Disney Cruise. I loved not checking a bag and never plan to do so ever again! About $40. 

Plus it is pink with huge white dots all over... like a Minnie pattern


----------



## kitntrip

Just checked my airmiles account and I have a random 42 AM from redeemed HBC points, I have no idea why but I'll take it!


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my you are all making me think that I need to learn how to pack better.
Honestly I do try but I never seem to be able to get everything into the carry-on. Maybe I should practice a bit this weekend.
I do admire people that are able to do this.
Hugs
Mel

P.S. That Minnie suitcase is adorable.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> yes! i would only buy a carry on sized disney bag because i’ve had checked bags damaged often enough. i would be so afraid to ruin it that i wouldn’t use it. at least as a carry on, i can ruin it myself!
> 
> and i would totally use your minnie bag. maybe a bit of disney visibility will be a sign that universal should up their game ( i would totally buy a HP suitcase...)



I'm with you on the HP luggage--I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I'm with you on the HP luggage--I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
> Hugs
> Mel



Pottery Barn has a line of Harry Potter stuff.

https://www.pbteen.com/search/results.html?words=harry potter spinner


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> Pottery Barn has a line of Harry Potter stuff.
> 
> https://www.pbteen.com/search/results.html?words=harry potter spinner


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ive packed for a 7 night caribbean cruise in a carry on. The issue is with shoes, men due to the size, and women due to the quantity LOL

All of my summer clothes is made of that jersey spandex material that rolls up easily. 

Sometimes you just need a big case though due to multiple types of weather.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Pottery Barn has a line of Harry Potter stuff.
> 
> https://www.pbteen.com/search/results.html?words=harry potter spinner


Oh my,,,,,
I love them..
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

Let just say I am not known to be a light packer... Those HP houses suitcases are awesome! I like that they look like old fashion trunks.


----------



## hdrolfe

I normally do just carry on, but have to admit it can be annoying to manage everything. Kiddo is a help but when he gets motion sick on the flights he isn't much help at the end of the journey. For Disney I tend to pay for one checked bag. Because it's just so much magic when it shows up in your room! It is a pain to check at the airport and everything though. Maybe I just don't like travelling? But love the destinations so it's the price I pay


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Pottery Barn has a line of Harry Potter stuff.
> 
> https://www.pbteen.com/search/results.html?words=harry potter spinner



Ohhh ohhh I love those!  Thanks for the link.  I love how they look like trunks!



isabellea said:


> Let just say I am not known to be a light packer... Those HP houses suitcases are awesome! I like that they look like old fashion trunks.



I know!  My daughter needs a carry-on suitcase for her California trip in a couple of months.  I was debating letting her use my (only used twice) pink case or see if she could borrow my dad's.

However... oh my gosh I love those trunks!  Ack... I just took another look and noticed the price tag... Hmm.  CAN or US?


----------



## Newcastle

kitntrip said:


> Just checked my airmiles account and I have a random 42 AM from redeemed HBC points, I have no idea why but I'll take it!


This just posted for me as well and I am clueless as to what it is (it was for 42 AM as well).


----------



## Newcastle

Disney Addicted said:


> However... oh my gosh I love those trunks!  Ack... I just took another look and noticed the price tag... Hmm.  CAN or US?



If you check on the top right of the website, it has a "Ship To" option and you can click on that to change it to Canadian prices. If you clicked on the link above, I think those prices were probably in US dollars.  I shudder to think what they would cost with the conversion as well as shipping and duties.  They are cool though!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was just checking my AM account...looking into flights to bring my mom here for our dd bridal shower.  I'm using up my AM to get her here.  I was pleasantly surprised at how little AM I will have to use up.  She is in Saskatchewan, we are in northern Alberta...so just one province to go over.  So I started looking into connecting flights for the 4 of us to get to Calgary for our flight to Mexico for the dd wedding.  I would almost have enough to get us there now.  But with me using mine to get Mom here, I'll be short...so I guess I have a new goal.   Even with the fees...it would be about as much as gas for our trip driving the 16 hrs there and back home .  I better start crossing my fingers now for a good  Blue Friday shop in February and some shell fill ups, and some surveys and I should be able to score those tickets for connecting flights.


----------



## Spotthecat

Nobody will every steal my luggage. It is bright fuschia, with a pink and white polka dot strap. I could see it walking away with someone else a mile away before they'd escape with it, lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Newcastle said:


> If you check on the top right of the website, it has a "Ship To" option and you can click on that to change it to Canadian prices. If you clicked on the link above, I think those prices were probably in US dollars.  I shudder to think what they would cost with the conversion as well as shipping and duties.  They are cool though!!



Thanks.  Turns out it costs $238 CAN.  I wish.  Ah well.



Spotthecat said:


> Nobody will every steal my luggage. It is bright fuschia, with a pink and white polka dot strap. I could see it walking away with someone else a mile away before they'd escape with it, lol.



LOL - that's awesome!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AM has updated the info regarding the online shopping poop show -- they really need to make it work seamlessly in the first place or it will take more than a few thousand miles tossed in my direction. They've added specific dates for the missing miles :*
**
*My missing miles posted slightly differently than others I've chased down with the following notations indicating exactly where they are coming from:*
**


----------



## hdrolfe

My checked bags are fuchsia and black zebra print  My carry ons are much more normal blue and green. With that new purple one I got and am anxious to use! I love bright luggage, much easier to spot.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

We tie insanely-crazy patterned bright strips of fabric to our boring luggage.  Even if it's just carryon... I know where it is in the overhead bin.


----------



## hdrolfe

I chatted (again) about my well.ca shop that only got me 3 instead of 5 AM. She gave me the two that are missing. But says I have to wait until April 27th for the 50 AM STB bonus on that. She says my AM number is "noted" so I'll for sure get the 50 AM... I'm laughing but I guess she can't hear me  and the connection on this chat thing is really unstable...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*To jump into the suitcase chatter (that i started  ) ... i spend most of my days texting with my best friend, a fellow DIS-er who lives in PA, and I of course shot her a picture of the minnie bag and that led to her teasing me with THESE! First this one,*
* But since she knows i prefer Donald showing his happy side this one followed*
**
*And then because i mentioned my backpack had started splitting along one seam this popped up as well*
**

*My presto card is in this little guy that i can attach to my purse handle and easily tap thru, makes me happy to look down and see Donald hanging around and remember where & when i got him: Emporium on Main Street to hold my Annual Pass card in Jan 2017*
**


----------



## damo

@Donald - my hero     So when they say receipts, do they want screen shots of something?  My receipt does not fit in one screen shot.


----------



## juniorbugman

damo said:


> So when they say receipts, do they want screen shots of something? My receipt does not fit in one screen shot.


When I called the other day about my missing Staples miles she just wanted the transaction number from my receipt.  She couldn't find that I had shopped there even though I could see it on my account and I was trying to figure out how to send a screen capture but thankfully didn't have to because she finally find it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> So when they say receipts, do they want screen shots of something?  My receipt does not fit in one screen shot.


*Most times if I'm able to tell them so many insane details that prove I'm looking at an exact receipt they take my word for it -- date, time (right down to the minute the email came, in 24 hr clock  ) exact dollar amount, full website address of store, the multiplier amounts I'm due from BOTH store and the AMshop site. I also let them know if the date of transaction is different from the receipt date and then might even tell them ship dates if they push. I've only once had someone ask for a screenshot and that was during my FB chat and she eventually backed down when i told her all the above. I don't think there's anyway to attach any type of image thru the AM chat window but i'm not sure. If they do ask and it is large, too bad for them  *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't need to show my receipts, just the date, partner, amount pre-tax and the multipliers.

Mine came up like Donald's, AirMilesShops, not the actual partner name.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Just checked my airmiles account and I have a random 42 AM from redeemed HBC points, I have no idea why but I'll take it!





Newcastle said:


> This just posted for me as well and I am clueless as to what it is (it was for 42 AM as well).


*A couple of questions can help track this down (if you even care) What is the notation attached the posting? Did you do the auto conversion of points during the StB promo? If so did those miles post recently?*
*If it shows like this, it's based on any HBC points you earned last week (but dang , you would have spent a TON!)*
**
*IF you did the StB and they have yet to post some people reported over on that thread that they posted as odd amounts not the number they were expecting.*


----------



## Raimiette

Random question:  does anyone know what day of the week Airmiles updates their deals of the week rewards?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> Random question:  does anyone know what day of the week Airmiles updates their deals of the week rewards?


*Mondays at 12:01 am*


----------



## Raimiette

Fabulous thanks!  I'm hoping to snag something that's FAR too many miles at the moment lol so I want to keep a lookout.


----------



## Glynis4

Newcastle said:


> This just posted for me as well and I am clueless as to what it is (it was for 42 AM as well).



I have a random 41 AM too - I did do the auto convert and 16 AM had already posted for that.  The total was only supposed to be 30 AM though. Doesn’t quite add up...but I will take extra miles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had an email from the Bay for 28 miles, but they haven't been posted to my account yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just remembered I have to go to the Sobeys I have the rain check for the Barilla pasta from Blue Friday! Hopefully they have some in stock by now.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *To jump into the suitcase chatter (that i started  ) ... i spend most of my days texting with my best friend, a fellow DIS-er who lives in PA, and I of course shot her a picture of the minnie bag and that led to her teasing me with THESE! First this one,*
> *View attachment 376330 But since she knows i prefer Donald showing his happy side this one followed*
> *View attachment 376325*
> *And then because i mentioned my backpack had started splitting along one seam this popped up as well*
> *View attachment 376332*
> 
> *My presto card is in this little guy that i can attach to my purse handle and easily tap thru, makes me happy to look down and see Donald hanging around and remember where & when i got him: Emporium on Main Street to hold my Annual Pass card in Jan 2017*
> *View attachment 376343View attachment 376352*


Adorable!


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Most times if I'm able to tell them so many insane details that prove I'm looking at an exact receipt they take my word for it -- date, time (right down to the minute the email came, in 24 hr clock  ) exact dollar amount, full website address of store, the multiplier amounts I'm due from BOTH store and the AMshop site. I also let them know if the date of transaction is different from the receipt date and then might even tell them ship dates if they push. I've only once had someone ask for a screenshot and that was during my FB chat and she eventually backed down when i told her all the above. I don't think there's anyway to attach any type of image thru the AM chat window but i'm not sure. If they do ask and it is large, too bad for them  *



Worked perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## cari12

damo said:


> @Donald - my hero     So when they say receipts, do they want screen shots of something?  My receipt does not fit in one screen shot.


I chatted the other night regarding my Indigo order. She just asked the amount and date. She knew the multipliers and credited me the 95 AM missed and told me she made sure to log it as a STB purchase. I didn’t have to send in the receipt or anything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy smokes gang! I was just looking at the CDN Community board and noticed that I somehow missed an amazing milestone for this group, look how many views we've generated! I've been watching the number of replies as i tend to celebrate those here but, dang, ONE MILLION VIEWS*
**

*



*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy smokes gang! I was just looking at the CDN Community board and noticed that I somehow missed an amazing milestone for this group, look how many views we've generated! I've been watching the number of replies as i tend to celebrate those here but, dang, ONE MILLION VIEWS
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow look at us go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I couldn't resist checking out the stupid FB challenge (nope didn't post it there, since i don't actually do THAT!) but thought you might all see the humour in the situation. As my daughter pointed out BTW, Donald changed more than i did -- and the original shot is from 2000, so almost 20 years*** I originally thought it was 2007 till my daughter corrected me -- she's also in that pic but i cropped her out *

*



*


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *A couple of questions can help track this down (if you even care) What is the notation attached the posting? Did you do the auto conversion of points during the StB promo? If so did those miles post recently?*
> *If it shows like this, it's based on any HBC points you earned last week (but dang , you would have spent a TON!)*
> *View attachment 376360*
> *IF you did the StB and they have yet to post some people reported over on that thread that they posted as odd amounts not the number they were expecting.*


What you have posted is how it's marked on my airmiles, I did do the automatic conversion during StB and received 18 AM. I never shop at the Bay so I'm really confused where it came from lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> What you have posted is how it's marked on my airmiles, I did do the automatic conversion during StB and received 18 AM. I never shop at the Bay so I'm really confused where it came from lol.


*Yeah i don't either .. you could try looking at your HBC account and see what shows up there? I could show you my account but it would just further confuse the issue since i DO shop at lot at the Bay so my earn rate is "different" plus our Petro Can card is also connected meaning we earn points for that as well AND i do surveys ...*

*ME? I've long since trying to figure out some of the oddities connected to AM when little things pop up, just give me the miles I'm expecting!!*


----------



## Newcastle

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah i don't either .. you could try looking at your HBC account and see what shows up there? I could show you my account but it would just further confuse the issue since i DO shop at lot at the Bay so my earn rate is "different" plus our Petro Can card is also connected meaning we earn points for that as well AND i do surveys ...*
> 
> *ME? I've long since trying to figure out some of the oddities connected to AM when little things pop up, just give me the miles I'm expecting!!*


Thanks for the info!  Like kitntrip, I did the conversion as part of the StB promotion but have not shopped at The Bay since and yet I have received miles on 3 separate occasions now.  I would just be happy if I was credited for the miles that I did earn as I don't do anywhere near as good a job as a lot of people on these AM threads in terms of keeping track of my miles/purchases .


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just remembered I have to go to the Sobeys I have the rain check for the Barilla pasta from Blue Friday! Hopefully they have some in stock by now.



I've been 6 times now (2 stores) and haven't seen any yet.  Last time I checked was yesterday, I only stop if I'm going in or going by and have a few minutes to check.  Hopefully you have some in your area.


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> I've been 6 times now (2 stores) and haven't seen any yet.  Last time I checked was yesterday, I only stop if I'm going in or going by and have a few minutes to check.  Hopefully you have some in your area.


Sobey's in North Ajax has tons and tons both in the pasta section and at the end of an aisle.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *To jump into the suitcase chatter (that i started  ) ... i spend most of my days texting with my best friend, a fellow DIS-er who lives in PA, and I of course shot her a picture of the minnie bag and that led to her teasing me with THESE! First this one,*
> *View attachment 376330 But since she knows i prefer Donald showing his happy side this one followed*
> *View attachment 376325*
> *And then because i mentioned my backpack had started splitting along one seam this popped up as well*
> *View attachment 376332*
> 
> *My presto card is in this little guy that i can attach to my purse handle and easily tap thru, makes me happy to look down and see Donald hanging around and remember where & when i got him: Emporium on Main Street to hold my Annual Pass card in Jan 2017*
> *View attachment 376343View attachment 376352*



I love the first suitcase!


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> Sobey's in North Ajax has tons and tons both in the pasta section and at the end of an aisle.



Ahhh, that's where they all are!  I'm West of GTA, a little too far for me, but good to know there is stock around.


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> Ahhh, that's where they all are!  I'm West of GTA, a little too far for me, but good to know there is stock around.


Yup and if you were even farther east, the Foodland in Whitby had tons and they were on sale for $1.00 per bag not the $2.00 from the ad but no air miles.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just remembered I have to go to the Sobeys I have the rain check for the Barilla pasta from Blue Friday! Hopefully they have some in stock by now.





Days In the Sun said:


> I've been 6 times now (2 stores) and haven't seen any yet.  Last time I checked was yesterday, I only stop if I'm going in or going by and have a few minutes to check.  Hopefully you have some in your area.





juniorbugman said:


> Yup and if you were even farther east, the Foodland in Whitby had tons and they were on sale for $1.00 per bag not the $2.00 from the ad but no air miles.



So if you remember, I went to my Sobeys the wed before blue friday to put in my order and hope they brought it in time. No such luck. But the product manager said that he would still honour the deal.
Well this morning I had a call from him saying my 108 bags were in and I can come pick them up. Checked to make sure the AM were still attached to them, he said yes.
Went to the store, of course he was not there and everyone there want to see my physical rain check and no way for 108 bags. They did call the product manager and worked it all out. So 108 bags, but 2 for $5 not the flyer price, thats ok. Walked out with 2840AM, they had spend 100 get 100 on as well. There were an additional 40AM for the amounts as well. Plus coupon for 15cents off gas at shell. Seeing as we have a bug Honda Odyssey thats 80 liters, that will save another 10-15 dollars.
Not too bad. Add this to my STB and almost have Onyx rapped up.
Good luck to all.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So if you remember, I went to my Sobeys the wed before blue friday to put in my order and hope they brought it in time. No such luck. But the product manager said that he would still honour the deal.
> Well this morning I had a call from him saying my 108 bags were in and I can come pick them up. Checked to make sure the AM were still attached to them, he said yes.
> Went to the store, of course he was not there and everyone there want to see my physical rain check and no way for 108 bags. They did call the product manager and worked it all out. So 108 bags, but 2 for $5 not the flyer price, thats ok. Walked out with 2840AM, they had spend 100 get 100 on as well. There were an additional 40AM for the amounts as well. Plus coupon for 15cents off gas at shell. Seeing as we have a bug Honda Odyssey thats 80 liters, that will save another 10-15 dollars.
> Not too bad. Add this to my STB and almost have Onyx rapped up.
> Good luck to all.



So happy this all worked out for you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Finally bit the bullet and ordered the stand mixer I've wanted! Just over 3500 AM plus 110 AM bonus for ordering  Those did not show up right away though so will make a note to watch out for those.

I was waiting til the 2000 STB miles posted but I realized that I can't order my Universal Orlando tickets too far in advance anyways so might as well order my mixer first!

This is the one I got: https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...tertm-55-quart-52l-stand-mixer---silver/51162

Guess I got the last one in stock? Now shows out of stock! Lucky me!


----------



## alohamom

WOW @osully good thing you pulled the trigger on that mixer and the bonus air miles make it that much sweeter!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Finally bit the bullet and ordered the stand mixer I've wanted! Just over 3500 AM plus 110 AM bonus for ordering  Those did not show up right away though so will make a note to watch out for those.
> 
> I was waiting til the 2000 STB miles posted but I realized that I can't order my Universal Orlando tickets too far in advance anyways so might as well order my mixer first!
> 
> This is the one I got: https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...tertm-55-quart-52l-stand-mixer---silver/51162
> 
> Guess I got the last one in stock? Now shows out of stock! Lucky me!



*OOOH that's MAX! You're gonna love it!!! I seriously have no idea how i managed to do everything i did without him helping me out   I won't tell you how many miles i had to spend to get it though  I think it might of been on the weekly sale when i jumped on it. I've had bonus miles attached to items in the past and the miles tend to post fairly quickly so you shouldn't have to chase them down. *

*Nice thing about the mixer is that it comes with a 3 year warranty so just stash the box somewhere in case you run into trouble. Have fun mixing it up*


----------



## rella's fan

I don't normally use my Airmiles for flights because of the taxes on top of the redemption are so high, but I'm a little stuck for a one way flight from  Toronto to Vancouver in May.  Does anyone know approx. how much the taxes would be?  I can't check because I won't have enough airmiles until my STB ones get deposited.


----------



## mkmommy

rella's fan said:


> I don't normally use my Airmiles for flights because of the taxes on top of the redemption are so high, but I'm a little stuck for a one way flight from  Toronto to Vancouver in May.  Does anyone know approx. how much the taxes would be?  I can't check because I won't have enough airmiles until my STB ones get deposited.


On a Saturday  in May flight was 2160 AM and $79.16 taxes.

Not bad, I was looking at Aeroplan points for a one way ticket Toronto to Ottawa and taxes and fees were $81.20


----------



## rella's fan

Oh - thats not bad at all!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Dh and I both received ours too - 5x75 and 3x40...like others, still waiting on the bonus 25AM.



For those who haven't received the extra 25 bonus miles, today is the three weeks from end of promotion to get them. I'm on the Live Chat now.


----------



## ottawamom

Let me (us) know how it goes. I'm waiting on those 25AM as well. They may show up in the Sobeys regular posting on Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Let me (us) know how it goes. I'm waiting on those 25AM as well. They may show up in the Sobeys regular posting on Wednesday/Thursday.



Okay, all done and posted.  Have the email handy as I had to tell them the particulars, promo dates, etc

Another two that I can cross off the list!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks @ilovetotravel1977 , I did a chat and got mine too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get nervous when you start to cash out your miles?  I have over $700 Cash miles and DH has about half of that.  I want to start cashing them in, but I always find I have to spend that money on car repairs, house stuff, etc  NOT FUN STUFF! lol  Last time I started to do this I had $1000 in my vacation fund, which I had to use on my stupid car! 

Anyways, I'm hoarding every last miles until our next Orlando trip in 2021 (WDW and USO), so I could have around $5000 in Cash miles and enough Dream miles for all of our park passes.  Essentially trying for a free trip.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Can someone verify for me please....I'm on chat right now and this  'person' can't do math....but maybe you guys will say I can't do math 

Wayfair order on Black Friday....$540.....the deal was base plus 2X bonus plus 15X bonus for BF.   My math...27 base....27 bonus....405 BF bonus....total 459.   I was only given 432 miles and after some argument I dropped it after expressing my displeasure with having to yet again police them to get my miles.   I even tossed in the I've been a member since 1992.

Was also told that the 50 bonus for the Airmilesshops  STB will be applied by April 27th.


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW....I still have not gotten the Sept Mastercard 500 miles and added that in to the chat.   That has been passed along to BMO for verification and it's now up to them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just got the Rexall coupon...…spend $50 get 50

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Jan21/Jan-21_COUPON-5050.pdf


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Can someone verify for me please....I'm on chat right now and this  'person' can't do math....but maybe you guys will say I can't do math
> 
> Wayfair order on Black Friday....$540.....the deal was base plus 2X bonus plus 15X bonus for BF.   My math...27 base....27 bonus....405 BF bonus....total 459.   I was only given 432 miles and after some argument I dropped it after expressing my displeasure with having to yet again police them to get my miles.   I even tossed in the I've been a member since 1992.
> 
> Was also told that the 50 bonus for the Airmilesshops  STB will be applied by April 27th.



$540/20 = 27 (base)x 2 = 54 (2x) x 14 = $378 (15x) = 432 miles

You don't actually multiply the base amount by the multiplier, you always do one number less as the base is included in the multiplier.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW....I still have not gotten the Sept Mastercard 500 miles and added that in to the chat.   That has been passed along to BMO for verification and it's now up to them.



If you don't see the miles post or don't hear from AM for a few days, I would follow up.  I had to follow up twice to get mine. Eventually the rep just added them as missing miles.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am excitedly moving closer and closer to my goal for WDW tickets!  According to my excel of AM tracking, I need 2000 or so...


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $540/20 = 27 (base)x 2 = 54 (2x) x 14 = $378 (15x) = 432 miles
> 
> You don't actually multiply the base amount by the multiplier, you always do one number less as the base is included in the multiplier.


Thanks. So I'm the idiot... but that was a very easy explanation that could have been offered by the chat person and it would have avoided a bunch of back and forth and making me mad.

ETA: I just realized I spelled out my math and was not corrected


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marcyleecorgan said:


> I am excitedly moving closer and closer to my goal for WDW tickets!  According to my excel of AM tracking, I need 2000 or so...



And hopefully STB miles will post in early February (as they historically do)!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If you don't see the miles post or don't hear from AM for a few days, I would follow up.  I had to follow up twice to get mine. Eventually the rep just added them as missing miles.


Good to know.  I really wasn't left feeling confident that it would be settled.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get nervous when you start to cash out your miles?  I have over $700 Cash miles and DH has about half of that.  I want to start cashing them in, but I always find I have to spend that money on car repairs, house stuff, etc  NOT FUN STUFF! lol  Last time I started to do this I had $1000 in my vacation fund, which I had to use on my stupid car!
> 
> Anyways, I'm hoarding every last miles until our next Orlando trip in 2021 (WDW and USO), so I could have around $5000 in Cash miles and enough Dream miles for all of our park passes.  Essentially trying for a free trip.



*We only collect enough Cash Miles to be able to complete any offers that might be part of the big promos. We don't have any way to separate our money into separate "piles" since we're with Manulife -- all of our accounts are combined into one that's connected to our mortgage thru a secured line of credit. Hubby keeps a spreadsheet where he earmarks money for certain things but it really doesn't make any difference, it's all in the same pot. The only way it would work with us being able to actually see it would be to cash it in for things we no longer are able to do -- GIFT CARDS!! Yeah i know, we could do the business of adding a gift card to the grocery shopping and tell ourselves the miles bought the gift card instead of the food but that doesn't have the same gratification to me  *

*That being said, i do tend to let the miles just pile up and then get all pouty when i drain it for anything -- hello you stack of travel vouchers sitting here taunting me -- I like the look of the account when it's bursting at the seams and it's pretty pathetic right now, just over 300.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *We only collect enough Cash Miles to be able to complete and offers that might be part of the big promos. We don't have any way to separate our money into separate "piles" since we're with Manulife -- all of our accounts are combined into one that's connected to our mortgage thru a secured line of credit. Hubby keeps a spreadsheet where he earmarks money for certain things but it really doesn't make any difference, it's all in the same pot. The only way it would work with us being able to actually see it would be to cash it in for things we no longer are able to do -- GIFT CARDS!! Yeah i know, we could do the business of adding a gift card to the grocery shopping and tell ourselves the miles bought the gift card instead of the food but that doesn't have the same gratification to me  *
> 
> *That being said, i do tend to let the miles just pile up and then get all pouty when i drain it for anything -- hello you stack of travel vouchers sitting here taunting me -- I like the look of the account when it's bursting at the seams and it's pretty pathetic right now, just over 300.*



We use Manulife for our house as well!  We do have a chequing and savings account. I use the savings account as my vacation fund.  

Mine is bursting right now...over 7000 Cash and over 9000 Dream, DH's is over 3000 Cash and over 4500 Dream.  ugh...I just want to spend them all! lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We use Manulife for our house as well!  We do have a chequing and savings account. I use the savings account as my vacation fund.
> 
> Mine is bursting right now...over 7000 Cash and over 9000 Dream, DH's is over 3000 Cash and over 4500 Dream.  ugh...I just want to spend them all! lol



*The Manulife account literally saved our house when we weren't able to live on what hubby was making --- to only need to pay the interest owing was a true Godsend! We do have a small savings account that we keep in RBC so if we need some emergency cash we have easy access (yes i know we could use our debit cards from the Manulife account but neither one of us knows our PINS ) We also have a US savings account there that we will transfer funds to if/when the exchange rate is favourable .*

*OH -- the pull to use those Miles is strong isn't it?!?!? I regularly tease myself by looking at the rewards *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It is quite nice knowing we don't HAVE to make a full mortgage payment if we got stuck.  I do all of my day-to-day banking through the manulife account.  I always have to keep a note as to what our "zero dollars" is for each pay period though.  It's not like I'm out there shopping-til-I-drop each month!

I REALLY want to buy our WDW and USO tickets now, but with the expiry on the tickets, I can't.  Oh well. Money in the bank


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...just got off of chat with an airmiles rep.  I was missing miles from purchasing some Cabella's gc for stocking stuffers for my boys.  I did one chat earlier...and the rep was convinced that those ones had been posted to my account.  NO...they were not...I keep track of my miles.  Especially 150 Miles!!!  I had done 2 previous shops according to my bank statement, and those were the points that he was refering to - not my Cabellas gc.  So i tried chat with a different agent...got Christina...and she didn't hesitate to give me the missing miles once I said that according to me bank statement I had done 2 previous shops that week for x amounts.  So I'm a happy camper now.  And can ditch that receipt.  Now to wait for my measly 300 AM for shop the block promo   But it's better than zero miles


----------



## bababear_50

I made a strategic error and had my miles set to cash for the last Sobeys Blue Friday sale,,
so I just cashed them out for next years Christmas Starbucks gift cards.Over $200.00.
I will have to be careful going forward.
Rexall shop today:
picked up a humidifier for the Living Room (the air is so dry here) and some Zantac at Rexall =124 airmiles,

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> I made a strategic error and had my miles set to cash for the last Sobeys Blue Friday sale,,
> so I just cashed them out for next years Christmas Starbucks gift cards.Over $200.00.



I love it when I get Starbucks cards as I never buy anything from there, too expensive! 

They were very handy at MK while waiting for the fireworks and needed something easy to eat. 

Same at Cabana Bay in the evenings after a long day at the parks.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I made a strategic error and had my miles set to cash for the last Sobeys Blue Friday sale,,
> so I just cashed them out for next years Christmas Starbucks gift cards.Over $200.00.
> I will have to be careful going forward.
> Rexall shop today:
> picked up a humidifier for the Living Room (the air is so dry here) and some Zantac at Rexall =124 airmiles,
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



200$ towards christmas already is awesome. it’s nice to find those silver linings


----------



## marchingstar

my air miles account is bursting at the seams too. last year i decided i was saving for a disney cruise, and while i still want to take one, i think it’ll be another few years still (i’d like for our kiddo to be independent enough to enjoy the kid-exclusive stuff. but first, he’s gotta learn to crawl! )

i admit, i’ve been on the travel site some evenings, figuring out how else i could spend my miles. now that disney hotels are options, i’m in danger...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> i admit, i’ve been on the travel site some evenings, figuring out how else i could spend my miles. now that disney hotels are options, i’m in danger...



Where are the Disney hotels?  On the travel hub? I only see Port Orleans available to select, but then I can't find any availability for it.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where are the Disney hotels?  On the travel hub? I only see Port Orleans available to select, but then I can't find any availability for it.



oh i meant in packages through red tag. the availability seems to vary a lot by date of travel, but i’ve seen rooms in all the categories (if i remember right, i’ve seen pop, art of animation, all star sports, port orleans, caribbean beach, old key west, animal kingdom lodge, and the contemporary. oh and swan and dolphin)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> oh i meant in packages through red tag. the availability seems to vary a lot by date of travel, but i’ve seen rooms in all the categories (if i remember right, i’ve seen pop, art of animation, all star sports, port orleans, caribbean beach, old key west, animal kingdom lodge, and the contemporary. oh and swan and dolphin)



Can you modify the return flight of the packages, if you wanted to stay an extra week at a different property?


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Can you modify the return flight of the packages, if you wanted to stay an extra week at a different property?



i’m not sure yet but i’ll report back after a bit more research!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Manulife account literally saved our house when we weren't able to live on what hubby was making --- to only need to pay the interest owing was a true Godsend! We do have a small savings account that we keep in RBC so if we need some emergency cash we have easy access (yes i know we could use our debit cards from the Manulife account but neither one of us knows our PINS ) We also have a US savings account there that we will transfer funds to if/when the exchange rate is favourable .*
> 
> *OH -- the pull to use those Miles is strong isn't it?!?!? I regularly tease myself by looking at the rewards *





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It is quite nice knowing we don't HAVE to make a full mortgage payment if we got stuck.  I do all of my day-to-day banking through the manulife account.  I always have to keep a note as to what our "zero dollars" is for each pay period though.  It's not like I'm out there shopping-til-I-drop each month!
> 
> I REALLY want to buy our WDW and USO tickets now, but with the expiry on the tickets, I can't.  Oh well. Money in the bank



What is this Manulife account?



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I love it when I get Starbucks cards as I never buy anything from there, too expensive!
> 
> They were very handy at MK while waiting for the fireworks and needed something easy to eat.
> 
> Same at Cabana Bay in the evenings after a long day at the parks.



Ohh, I have been wondering if the Starbucks gift cards will work at Universal.  Was it just at Cabana Bay or could you use them elsewhere at Universal?  These are the CAN fund Starbucks cards?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> What is this Manulife account?
> 
> Ohh, I have been wondering if the Starbucks gift cards will work at Universal.  Was it just at Cabana Bay or could you use them elsewhere at Universal?  These are the CAN fund Starbucks cards?



Manulife is a loan vs a mortgage. It's based on a certain value of your home's total worth.  Not every homeowner qualifies. 
Our loan for our house is $188,000, but we technically only need to pay the interest every month ($700). It's a variable interest rate, which is good and bad. I think you can get a closed interest rate, not sure on that.

As for the gift cards, they work the same as Disney gift cards. Day-of exchange rate conversion. You can use them all over.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

https://www.manulifebank.ca/personal-banking/mortgages.html


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Manulife is a loan vs a mortgage. It's based on a certain value of your home's total worth.  Not every homeowner qualifies.
> Our loan for our house is $188,000, but we technically only need to pay the interest every month ($700). It's a variable interest rate, which is good and bad. I think you can get a closed interest rate, not sure on that.
> 
> As for the gift cards, they work the same as Disney gift cards. Day-of exchange rate conversion. You can use them all over.



Thanks!!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Manulife is a loan vs a mortgage. It's based on a certain value of your home's total worth.  Not every homeowner qualifies.
> Our loan for our house is $188,000, but we technically only need to pay the interest every month ($700). It's a variable interest rate, which is good and bad. I think you can get a closed interest rate, not sure on that.


This sounds exactly like a banks homeowners line of credit.  I know with BMO's you could have a floating rate (variable) or combine it with part floater and part locked in rate.  You can make them interest only as well.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get nervous when you start to cash out your miles?  I have over $700 Cash miles and DH has about half of that.  I want to start cashing them in, but I always find I have to spend that money on car repairs, house stuff, etc  NOT FUN STUFF! lol  Last time I started to do this I had $1000 in my vacation fund, which I had to use on my stupid car!
> 
> Anyways, I'm hoarding every last miles until our next Orlando trip in 2021 (WDW and USO), so I could have around $5000 in Cash miles and enough Dream miles for all of our park passes.  Essentially trying for a free trip.



I can totally relate . We just bought a new house and we move in the first week of March. The home inspection revealed that we will need to replace the furnace and air conditioning in the first year or two. We need to build a gate for the fenced yard to keep our dogs in, we need better insulation in the attic. The house is in wonderful shape and all major things have been updated, but it’s 100 years old. Then of course we want/need some new furniture. Then there is all the regular expenses that come up.. car repairs, vet bills, my husband is in a wedding this year and so am I. It just feels endless. With all the extra going on we decided vacation is just not in the cards this year or next. It wouldn’t be responsible or practical. 

BUT.. we decided that if we start now, and diligently save all airmiles, credit card points and bonuses, PC points, ask for Disney gift cards for birthdays etc , and any other rewards/ rebates etc we can probably fully fund a trip by December 2020.  So for that reason my airmiles balance is set to dream. I won’t take money from our regular budget for this trip, and I will save as long as it takes,  but I also won’t take money out of the vacation rewards for everyday life. We will be waiting longer but it will be worth it in the end to not feel like we spent money that needed to go to other responsibilities. 
So you and I have a similar goal in mind. We can cheer eachother on! My goal is December 2021. I need to make another airmiles ticker !


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> What is this Manulife account?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I have been wondering if the Starbucks gift cards will work at Universal.  Was it just at Cabana Bay or could you use them elsewhere at Universal?  These are the CAN fund Starbucks cards?



I used it in Citywalk, Universal Studios, Disney Springs, Magic Kingdom and Epcot. Enjoy!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> So you and I have a similar goal in mind. We can cheer eachother on! My goal is December 2021. I need to make another airmiles ticker !



Sounds good! I really was going to wait until Nov 2021, but my sister and her fam want to come with us but they can only travel during march break. DH might not be able to get that off anyways. So just saving for the meantime and we will decide in 2020 the plan.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Ohh, I have been wondering if the Starbucks gift cards will work at Universal.  Was it just at Cabana Bay or could you use them elsewhere at Universal?  These are the CAN fund Starbucks cards?


You can use them at any Starb's  world wide.   They are CAD but it is converted to local currency at the time you make your purchase.


----------



## Newcastle

Disney Addicted said:


> What is this Manulife account?



Thank you for asking this...I wanted to know too but was too shy to ask .


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> What is this Manulife account?





Newcastle said:


> Thank you for asking this...I wanted to know too but was too shy to ask .





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It is quite nice knowing we don't HAVE to make a full mortgage payment if we got stuck.  I do all of my day-to-day banking through the manulife account.  *I always have to keep a note as to what our "zero dollars" is for each pay period though.  It's not like I'm out there shopping-til-I-drop each month!*





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Manulife is a loan vs a mortgage. It's based on a certain value of your home's total worth.  Not every homeowner qualifies.
> Our loan for our house is $188,000, but we technically only need to pay the interest every month ($700). It's a variable interest rate, which is good and bad. I think you can get a closed interest rate, not sure on that.



*It's actually a secure line of credit using your house as collateral, technically a loan for the value of your house. If you use ManulifeOne  (that's what this one is called, they also offer conventional mortgages BTW) you will have all of your accounts rolled into one, you will get one statement for both mortgage & chequing account. That will tell you what you owe, in interest, based on how much of a loan is still sitting on your mortgage and as you add more money to the account (deposit your pay or whatever) the amount of the loan will drop, and so will the interest you owe, until you get to the point where they are paying YOU the interest if you have more in the account that the total loan. What's nice about this method (and like i said a GODSEND for us for several years!) is you do not have a set amount to pay each month, so long as there is enough in the account to cover the interest owing you're fine! When things crop up unexpectedly you can simply pay for it without applying for a loan -- hello car or some sudden renovation needs or in our case 2 weddings with short lead time  We will just charge whatever we need to on the AMEX (earn mucho AM this way!) and then pay it off when the bill arrives directly from our ManulifeOne account. When we bought this new car we actually did get a loan from Honda because the rate was lower than we pay Manulife (we got it for something stupid like 1.9%) so it made more sense.*

*As i highlighted in red above this is not an account for someone who can't handle their money properly on PAPER! You have the ability to spend up to the original amount on your house and as a neighbour discovered, you can in fact, still need to sell simply because you can't pay what's needed!! It's dangerous if you are an emotional shopper or are easily tempted by "last minute deals" but if you are dedicated & disciplined to the point that you are able to establish your "zero line" it is perfect! They don't have a brick & mortar setting but if we need to deposit actual cheques we go to RBC and use the business counter. We do everything online and that suits my hubby perfectly!*

*If you want more info check their website out. If you haven't guessed by now, we can't recommend it highly enough!*
*Manulife One Mortage*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, what Donald said


----------



## osully

Best offer at Sobeys ON starting Thursday seems to be redeem 95AM get 25AM lol. 

I will be going there to pick up the frozen chicken breasts - 4kg box for $26.36. I had literally just finished one of these boxes from the last time they had them on sale YESTERDAY lol. Talk about good timing.

It lasted my husband and I about 5 weeks. I like to use about 4 chicken breasts to make shredded buffalo chicken for the week, in the Instant Pot! SO GOOD. 

Will probably do the rest of my shopping at FreshCo.


----------



## bababear_50

A few link
Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1299447?page=1

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1299550

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1299450

Have a great day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well Superstore is supposed to be having some big points event this weekend.  That is good timing since Sobeys isn't good this week!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I love it when I get Starbucks cards as I never buy anything from there, too expensive!
> 
> They were very handy at MK while waiting for the fireworks and needed something easy to eat.
> 
> Same at Cabana Bay in the evenings after a long day at the parks.



Not only is Starbucks expensive, I find it complicated to order.  LOL  I make my daughter order something for me.  We enjoyed using them on our last Disney Vacation, but thank goodness it was "free" because once you add in the exchange on those fancy drinks....


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be shopping at Food Basics this week I think, based on the flyers. No Big AM deals that work for me. Maybe next week, or later in the week if Rexall has a good Thursday deal as they sometimes do. 

Home again for a snow day! Buses are cancelled and no way I can get to work and back in time to get him from school. Ugh. I did walk over to McD's to get a coffee... we ran out and I haven't been able to get to the store! Tea was not going to cut it today. Hopefully he'll help me shovel later! He has decided to save his money up for a gaming PC, so he will expect to get paid for his efforts. The funniest thing is last time he helped he said it was so hard it must be worth $10 even though he did like 1/4 of the driveway or less... We shall see what he earns today I guess! I do not like winter.... need to save up more AM and get away from this!!!  Wonder if I could do a back to back cruise next year, two weeks south? To make up for not getting away this year  

Oh Starbucks! Sometimes it's great, and sometimes it doesn't taste the same. I had a great barista once when I was starting keto who was also doing it and helped me perfect my order. Not cheap but my parents seem to think I like it so they give me giftcards for there all the time, and I use them to earn stars for free stuff. It's a nice treat once in awhile, and when we are travelling they are often in the airports.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well Superstore is supposed to be having some big points event this weekend.  That is good timing since Sobeys isn't good this week!


They are but it's not that great.  It's all minimum spend on certain items....there might be 8-10 items.  No Frills also has some of the same deals but they also have bonus on the total bill.  Don't remember them all but there is spend $100 earn 10,000.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> They are but it's not that great.  It's all minimum spend on certain items....there might be 8-10 items.  No Frills also has some of the same deals but they also have bonus on the total bill.  Don't remember them all but there is spend $100 earn 10,000.



Where do you see info on the promotion?


----------



## ottawamom

I have been through my usual flyers and Metro looks like my best bet for the week. Cream cheese, blocks, dips, spreads 2.99 (3) +20AM. I'll pick up a couple of those as I need 3 blocks to make a cheese cake and it freezes well for that purpose. All in I will only get 80AM at Metro. Not much besides croissants for me a Sobeys. It's not worth the drive for less than 50AM so Sobeys and Foodland are out this week.

Maybe airmiles isn't offering much in the hopes to discourage the casual collector. I'm good with doing one big shop a month and smaller shops at FreshCo to use my GC in between.

Edit to add: I really shouldn't post this early in the morning. Had to correct the cheese offer 3 times.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> They are but it's not that great.  It's all minimum spend on certain items....there might be 8-10 items.  No Frills also has some of the same deals but they also have bonus on the total bill.  Don't remember them all but there is spend $100 earn 10,000.



Yeah, those offers at RCSS aren’t that great, hope there’s some different/better offers at Shoppers.  There used to be a huge No Frills here but they closed it down, there only a tiny one left(it’s like a convenience store, lol) and I doubt I could even spend $100 there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since the switch to PC Optimum, I've received ONE threshold spend offer. I used to get them once every other month at least.  I need 5,000 point to hit $50.  Then I can cash out and use that money to buy another $50 Disney gift card at Walmart before they are non-existent for another year.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Since the switch to PC Optimum, I've received ONE threshold spend offer. I used to get them once every other month at least.  I need 5,000 point to hit $50.  Then I can cash out and use that money to buy another $50 Disney gift card at Walmart before they are non-existent for another year.


Really ?!? I get more than one a week. Sometimes several. Do you have a Shoppers near by ? It’s 20x the points when you spend $50 this weekend and it’s a flyer offer. You would make about $15 back in points. I go there for milk and bread and butter and eggs since they are always low prices most Saturdays. I’ll stock up on the toilet paper on sale this weekend and hit the $50 pretty easily.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Really ?!? I get more than one a week. Sometimes several. Do you have a Shoppers near by ? It’s 20x the points when you spend $50 this weekend and it’s a flyer offer. You would make about $15 back in points. I go there for milk and bread and butter and eggs since they are always low prices most Saturdays. I’ll stock up on the toilet paper on sale this weekend and hit the $50 pretty easily.



Sorry, I should have been more specific. I used to get them for Superstore. I get Shoppers every week or more, but I don't buy groceries there, at least not in that quantity.  Maybe I should start!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do they allow points on dairy products at Shoppers?


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> I'll be shopping at Food Basics this week I think, based on the flyers. No Big AM deals that work for me. Maybe next week, or later in the week if Rexall has a good Thursday deal as they sometimes do.
> 
> Home again for a snow day! Buses are cancelled and no way I can get to work and back in time to get him from school. Ugh. I did walk over to McD's to get a coffee... we ran out and I haven't been able to get to the store! Tea was not going to cut it today. Hopefully he'll help me shovel later! He has decided to save his money up for a gaming PC, so he will expect to get paid for his efforts. The funniest thing is last time he helped he said it was so hard it must be worth $10 even though he did like 1/4 of the driveway or less... We shall see what he earns today I guess! I do not like winter.... need to save up more AM and get away from this!!!  Wonder if I could do a back to back cruise next year, two weeks south? To make up for not getting away this year
> 
> Oh Starbucks! Sometimes it's great, and sometimes it doesn't taste the same. I had a great barista once when I was starting keto who was also doing it and helped me perfect my order. Not cheap but my parents seem to think I like it so they give me giftcards for there all the time, and I use them to earn stars for free stuff. It's a nice treat once in awhile, and when we are travelling they are often in the airports.



Yes, home again today.  The notice I received for the Kawartha Pine Ridge district is cancelled for freezing rain.  WHAT freezing rain???  I checked the forecast last night and again this morning and every hour from 5AM through evening there is no freezing rain scheduled for Bowmanville.  Ugh...  Exams start this week.  He has now missed two review days before his first exam.  My friend's daughter was suppose to have her first exam today and it's been rescheduled for Tuesday.  Thank goodness I made my son bring home all his school books yesterday.  He has a lot to do today between shovelling snow, studying and delivering papers.  (As I write this my son is out there shovelling now.  He just made me JUMP by throwing a snowball at the window beside me). 

By the way, how old is your son?  This Week newspapers accepts kids 10 and up for newspaper delivery.  Both of mine deliver papers.  My daughter started at 11 and I made her save.  She paid for her Vimy Ridge high school trip last year and this year's California trip from her newspaper money.  My son was only able to start when he turned 13 (I put him on a wait list when he was 9!) and he's saving for his high school trip now.  Maybe delivering papers would be a good job start for your son.  Once he sees the money he earns, he may jump on board with that real quick! 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Since the switch to PC Optimum, I've received ONE threshold spend offer. I used to get them once every other month at least.  I need 5,000 point to hit $50.  Then I can cash out and use that money to buy another $50 Disney gift card at Walmart before they are non-existent for another year.



Wait - did I miss something?  Are the Disney gift cards going to be discontinued?  Or did you mean your Wal-mart might stop carrying them for awhile?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do they allow points on dairy products at Shoppers?



Yes.  My friend says she purchases her milk specifically at Shoppers because it's cheaper there and she usually gets a lot of extra bonus points on milk somehow.  I get targeted offers for Loblaws where I get 200 points for every $1 spent on poultry, beef and pork so I guess she gets targeted offers for milk at Shoppers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Wait - did I miss something?  Are the Disney gift cards going to be discontinued?  Or did you mean your Wal-mart might stop carrying them for awhile?



Yes, the latter...


----------



## kimbert

FYI for those who managed to find someone who would write them a rain cheque back on Blue Friday for the Barilla Ready Pasta (I was lucky at one of the 4 stores we checked - someone wrote me one for the original $2 price!).
So I finally redeemed it yesterday, and the person who credited me my Air Miles noticed something she had not before when "Making it right". I was maxed at 200 miles in one transaction.

So, I was owed 250 AM for my 10 bags of pasta, and after I paid through the regular checkout, the supervisor took me over to a separate checkout to provide the AM, so we wouldn't keep holding up the line. She swiped the single AM "make it right" thingy (as a former Sobeys cashier I can tell you that is its technical name! ha ha ha) and then multiplied it by 250. Then she rang it off and was about to send me on my way.

However, she glanced at the receipt, and even though she knew she put in x250, it only provided 200 AM!

Thankfully she then just rang up a new transaction and provided the additional 50. But everyone check your receipts when redeeming your rain cheques, if you were expecting more than 200 AM, and only did it in one transaction.


----------



## kimbert

OOoooohhhh, I also just received (dated Jan. 22) my 50 AM from Airmilesshops.ca!

Edit: NM, I see I'm late to the party and should have checked the Shop The Block thread


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, home again today.  The notice I received for the Kawartha Pine Ridge district is cancelled for freezing rain.  WHAT freezing rain???  I checked the forecast last night and again this morning and every hour from 5AM through evening there is no freezing rain scheduled for Bowmanville.  Ugh...  Exams start this week.  He has now missed two review days before his first exam.  My friend's daughter was suppose to have her first exam today and it's been rescheduled for Tuesday.  Thank goodness I made my son bring home all his school books yesterday.  He has a lot to do today between shovelling snow, studying and delivering papers.  (As I write this my son is out there shovelling now.  He just made me JUMP by throwing a snowball at the window beside me).
> 
> By the way, how old is your son?  This Week newspapers accepts kids 10 and up for newspaper delivery.  Both of mine deliver papers.  My daughter started at 11 and I made her save.  She paid for her Vimy Ridge high school trip last year and this year's California trip from her newspaper money.  My son was only able to start when he turned 13 (I put him on a wait list when he was 9!) and he's saving for his high school trip now.  Maybe delivering papers would be a good job start for your son.  Once he sees the money he earns, he may jump on board with that real quick!



My son is 9 (his birthday is in December). I'll have to look into that, although I think only flyers get delivered around here. Not sure! He is all about earning money for sure. He is looking forward to getting a job at McDonalds (I think they will hire kids at 14? not positive!).


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> My son is 9 (his birthday is in December). I'll have to look into that, although I think only flyers get delivered around here. Not sure! He is all about earning money for sure. He is looking forward to getting a job at McDonalds (I think they will hire kids at 14? not positive!).



McDonald's is 15.  My son turns 15 in April and he's chomping at the bit to apply!  My friend's daughter started at McDonald's last year and loves it so he's heard a lot about her job.

The papers is something to check into though, even if it's just the flyers.  There might be a waiting list that his name has to go on.  My daughter got a route real quick but it took 4 years before my son's name came up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

momof2gr8kids said:


> Not only is Starbucks expensive, I find it complicated to order. LOL I make my daughter order something for me.



Bahahaha...that's me!!!!!  I get my daughter to order for me...she was a barista for a year ( and met her fiance where they worked together while he was in university )  She always orders for her momma.  Otherwise I don't go there.  I usually do the McDick's tea...If i buy 7 I get one free!!!  I like that deal.  Timmy's has just gotten too expensive for coffee/tea.


----------



## marchingstar

gosh, the flyers really are a bust this week! no air miles anywhere! 

I've been dipping my toes into PC points. Earlier this week I stopped in Shoppers to get a couple small things and found these delicious 'ice cream' bars. They're PC Blue Menu brand, and key lime and kefir flavoured. They're tart and creamy and smooth. They're so good, I think I'm going to do my main grocery shop at Superstore. Hopefully I can get some decent points and maybe I'll even find another yummy flavour of 'ice cream'!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Since the switch to PC Optimum, I've received ONE threshold spend offer. I used to get them once every other month at least. I need 5,000 point to hit $50




Like @pigletto I get the bulk of my optimum points at shoppers as well.  I can watch the flyer for the bonus weekends, and usually do a 50.00 shop to meet the threshold.  I don't have one conveniently close to me, but I can usually drive to one that is close.  I try to make the most of both AM and optimum as best as I can, when I can.  Some weeks it works...others it doesn't.  But it makes for a little fun during the dull boring winter.  We gotta find ways to keep us occupied right


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do they allow points on dairy products at Shoppers?


Yes they do AND once you start buying them there you will likely get the 20x the points on milk targeted offer for SDM.


----------



## pigletto

marchingstar said:


> gosh, the flyers really are a bust this week! no air miles anywhere!
> 
> I've been dipping my toes into PC points. Earlier this week I stopped in Shoppers to get a couple small things and found these delicious 'ice cream' bars. They're PC Blue Menu brand, and key lime and kefir flavoured. They're tart and creamy and smooth. They're so good, I think I'm going to do my main grocery shop at Superstore. Hopefully I can get some decent points and maybe I'll even find another yummy flavour of 'ice cream'!


I can’t recommend using both programs  enough. I bounce back and forth between the two programs and go with which family of stores is offering the best deals. We are considering the airmiles Amex or BMO Card, and the PC financial just to maximize the bonuses at each family of stores. During an airmiles lull I stick with PC for awhile. Airmiles has bigger sporadic bonuses, PC are more often and smaller. I’ll go to NoFrills this weekend and net at least 10% -15% back on my $100 in groceries, and then spend another $50 at Shoppers for the 20x points event .This will cover everything but dog food  for me and I’ll end up with about $30 in points on $150 in tax overall between the two stores.


----------



## Spotthecat

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes.  My friend says she purchases her milk specifically at Shoppers because it's cheaper there and she usually gets a lot of extra bonus points on milk somehow.  I get targeted offers for Loblaws where I get 200 points for every $1 spent on poultry, beef and pork so I guess she gets targeted offers for milk at Shoppers.


I get a coupon every week for 20x the points if I buy milk at Shoppers. So I always buy milk at shoppers. And then I always get a new coupon the next week. I like this circle!


----------



## Spotthecat

I also recommend both programs, airmiles and PC points. Since they removed the opportunity to pay cruises with airmiles, and add to the final payment with as many airmiles as you want, I've started the PC points thingy. Got the PC financial card int he fall when they had the offer to get 10x extra points when you shop at Shoppers until Christmas. Well...it worked on gift cards! So I bought lots of giftcards to pay for my disney cruise. I think I must have racked up 3000$ in points in one season. Got a nintendo switch for Christmas with multiple controllers and games, have been paying less than 10$ for groceries for about a month now and still accumulating points. I don't have a Loblaws or Superstore close to me, but at least I have two Fortinos and a No Frills, and a gazillion Shoppers. I have zero Metro, Foodland or Sobeys around me, so I'm liking the shorter drives. I have airmiles set on 100% Dream, and with the PC points I claim the $$ amount on groceries and then get a gift card for the amount to somewhere else. Win-win!


----------



## tinkerone

Can someone explain the Shoppers Optimum to me please.  I know at Loblaws you only get points on targeted products but is it the same at shoppers?  And I often see the 20X's notice but what does that actually mean?  20X on specific items?  I just don't understand the program enough to utilize it.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> I can’t recommend using both programs  enough. I bounce back and forth between the two programs and go with which family of stores is offering the best deals. We are considering the airmiles Amex or BMO Card, and the PC financial just to maximize the bonuses at each family of stores. During an airmiles lull I stick with PC for awhile. Airmiles has bigger sporadic bonuses, PC are more often and smaller. I’ll go to NoFrills this weekend and net at least 10% -15% back on my $100 in groceries, and then spend another $50 at Shoppers for the 20x points event .This will cover everything but dog food  for me and I’ll end up with about $30 in points on $150 in tax overall between the two stores.



thank you for the advice! i’m going to give it a try and see how the miles compare for me. do you tie your rewards to vacation in any way (like how lots of us use air miles for flights, tickets, etc)? is there a way to redeem pc points towards vacation expenses?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So the optimum points are at both Shoppers and Loblaws.  At Loblaws you only get points for the targeted promos that they send to you on the app, plus any other ones that they may have instore.   The nice think I like about the optimum app, is they send you offers on things you purchased based off your past buying history.  So we are usually able to get around 6000 + points a week there alone.  

But at shoppers, you get points based on your TOTAL sale.  So on a 20x promo...you would get 20X the points of your whole transaction.  It adds up fast that way.  I had collected over 500.00 in extra points last year by taking advantage of the 20x the shops at shoppers.  And any of the targeted bonus items are good at both loblaws and shoppers. 

I hope I explained this clear enough...if not...I'm sure someone else will be able to explain as well.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah seriously nothing in the AM flyer for Safeway... we need coffee soon but that's really about it...  I can wait to see what they give us for February LOL


----------



## marchingstar

okay, I'm looking at the superstore flyer for next week and I have a question. It says spend 10$ on gerber baby food items and earn 4000 points. I have 2 targeted offers that I can save and use next week, one for 200 bonus points on every 1$ of gerber food, the other for 400 points on every 2$ of gerber cereal. If I save the two offers, can I stack them all when the flyer starts tomorrow?


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Yeah seriously nothing in the AM flyer for Safeway... we need coffee soon but that's really about it...  I can wait to see what they give us for February LOL



How many more weeks until our next Blue Friday?


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> How many more weeks until our next Blue Friday?



Looking at last year's Blue Fridays out west which were every 5-6 weeks, I'd say the next Blue Friday *should* be either February 15 or 22. Which is good, because our deep freeze is full - we need to work through some of it!


----------



## mort1331

kimbert said:


> FYI for those who managed to find someone who would write them a rain cheque back on Blue Friday for the Barilla Ready Pasta (I was lucky at one of the 4 stores we checked - someone wrote me one for the original $2 price!).
> So I finally redeemed it yesterday, and the person who credited me my Air Miles noticed something she had not before when "Making it right". I was maxed at 200 miles in one transaction.
> 
> So, I was owed 250 AM for my 10 bags of pasta, and after I paid through the regular checkout, the supervisor took me over to a separate checkout to provide the AM, so we wouldn't keep holding up the line. She swiped the single AM "make it right" thingy (as a former Sobeys cashier I can tell you that is its technical name! ha ha ha) and then multiplied it by 250. Then she rang it off and was about to send me on my way.
> 
> However, she glanced at the receipt, and even though she knew she put in x250, it only provided 200 AM!
> 
> Thankfully she then just rang up a new transaction and provided the additional 50. But everyone check your receipts when redeeming your rain cheques, if you were expecting more than 200 AM, and only did it in one transaction.
> View attachment 377668



strange because we I did mine last week they were able to do them in batches of 500am at a time. Could not do the whole2700 at once. but were able to do 500


----------



## pigletto

marchingstar said:


> okay, I'm looking at the superstore flyer for next week and I have a question. It says spend 10$ on gerber baby food items and earn 4000 points. I have 2 targeted offers that I can save and use next week, one for 200 bonus points on every 1$ of gerber food, the other for 400 points on every 2$ of gerber cereal. If I save the two offers, can I stack them all when the flyer starts tomorrow?


Yes I believe so since one is an in store offer and one is a personal offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spotthecat said:


> I get a coupon every week for 20x the points if I buy milk at Shoppers. So I always buy milk at shoppers. And then I always get a new coupon the next week. I like this circle!



I always used to get this one too!  I likely accrued hundreds of dollars just in milk!  Buying four 4L jugs each week was a good haul of points!  Then they just stopped when the programs merged.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My monthly miles from BMO post on the 25th of each month.  January I don't usually charge much to my card and tend to use Debit so in case I've over spent during December (likely).  I'll be curious to see how many (not many) miles I've managed to earn this month LOL.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for flyer updates! First post all set to go and here's links not provided above by Mel*

*Very Fuzzy Rexall Ontario Flyer -- this will magically become clearer after midnight tomorrow*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you see info on the promotion?


In the flyers....they are on smartcanucks  on Tuesday’s.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> okay, I'm looking at the superstore flyer for next week and I have a question. It says spend 10$ on gerber baby food items and earn 4000 points. I have 2 targeted offers that I can save and use next week, one for 200 bonus points on every 1$ of gerber food, the other for 400 points on every 2$ of gerber cereal. If I save the two offers, can I stack them all when the flyer starts tomorrow?


Yes. They will stack.  I do it all the time.


----------



## bababear_50

Need to stock up on TP (Toilet Paper)
Giant Tiger is 8 double rolls $3.97 Charmin limit 3
Rexall is 8 double rolls $3.99 Cashmere limit 4
No bonus airmiles and no new interesting Load N Go,,I am not interested in a $10.00 Rexall coupon if I spend $30.00.... so I will probably go to Giant Tiger.

Good Buy at
Dollar General
M&M heart shape tin of chocolates (6 sealed packs inside each tin) $1.25 each.




Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I hope the store near me has some of those. Perfect little something for Valentines Day!


----------



## marchingstar

thanks to everyone who helped me understand PC optimum points today! I went to shoppers for their bonus event and got 12 thousand points on a 53$ shop. no idea if that’s a good shop! 

one thing i like though: the earnings sound huge!


----------



## Silvermist999

Wow, just checked my PC Optimum App and I’ve got tons of loaded offers to use starting tomorrow, on top of those in the new flyer.  Including a threshold offer for RCSS, never seen this before.  There’s going to be a lot of stacking too, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> thanks to everyone who helped me understand PC optimum points today! I went to shoppers for their bonus event and got 12 thousand points on a 53$ shop. no idea if that’s a good shop!
> 
> one thing i like though: the earnings sound huge!



12,000 points is $12.  $12 in air miles land is essentially 95 miles.  I would NEVER get an air miles offer of spend $50, get 95 miles.  They are more like spend $150, get 95 miles.  So yes, the PC Optimum program is a better return on some of their promotions.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> Wow, just checked my PC Optimum App and I’ve got tons of loaded offers to use starting tomorrow, on top of those in the new flyer.  Including a threshold offer for RCSS, never seen this before.  There’s going to be a lot of stacking too, lol.


I've got several of the same offers that are in the flyer.  I will be curious to see if those actually stack.  The ones that I was planning to get would end up giving me 10,000 points for $10.  It seems to good to be true but we shall see.

ETA:  The Kellogs offer would work out to 1400 points per dollar if my loaded offers stack with the instore.  For sure I'm trying that one!


----------



## kimbert

mort1331 said:


> strange because we I did mine last week they were able to do them in batches of 500am at a time. Could not do the whole2700 at once. but were able to do 500



Interesting! I wonder if it is different between provinces, or just stores, or if there are caps based on previous issues maybe in some locations?

Either way, I'm glad you got all those miles!

On a completely different topic, back to booking travel packages.... I got an email yesterday from Air Miles announcing their "brand new shiny partnership" with RedTag.ca ha ha, like I hadn't already been on pricing trips! 

Of note, there is currently a promotion for booking by Feb. 17th if you'll be travelling before Aug. 31st:
 

On a bit of an annoying note however, I get an error when I try to sign out of the vacations.airmiles.ca site.... so I have been closing my browser and deleting my history, because I have been staying signed in, and I don't want to lose those 20,000+ AM!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> I've got several of the same offers that are in the flyer.  I will be curious to see if those actually stack.  The ones that I was planning to get would end up giving me 10,000 points for $10.  It seems to good to be true but we shall see.
> 
> ETA:  The Kellogs offer would work out to 1400 points per dollar if my loaded offers stack with the instore.  For sure I'm trying that one!



All my offers stacked this morning, so amazing.  I even included a $50 Disney gift card into my grocery shop, and redeemed enough points to cover it.  I miscalculated a bit and could have redeemed $100 in points, but it was too late to go back and grab another gift card.  

The flyer offers are one time use only unfortunately, so plan accordingly, there’s no going back later for more.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm going to have to hunt down a flyer for Shoppers & Zehrs and then do some serious studying ... like some others here I've never really done much with this, my little brain just gets confused with the details. We rarely shop at either store so it would mean multiple stops on grocery day and hubby only allots 2-ish hours to that a week, 1 for coffee to make the list and then however much time we spend in the grocery store. *

*Rexall is still chugging along with their "REdiscover Rexall" promo and starting Monday you can use this coupon to get $5.00 off a transaction of $25 or more -- one transaction per day per customer but not sure how they'd know if you went to a different store.  I'm also not sure if it will stack/combine with any other coupons that might appear for next week so this is a YMMV thing*
*Save $5.00 when you spend $25 Valid Mon Jan 28th - Thur Jan 31st*


----------



## tinkerone

Sorry about the Optimum questions but I have one more.  One of my offers is for PC Burgers, 1800 points for each $9 spend.  Is that only usable at Loblaws or is it also good at shoppers?  Shoppers has them on sale starting Sunday so wondering if I just wait.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Sorry about the Optimum questions but I have one more.  One of my offers is for PC Burgers, 1800 points for each $9 spend.  Is that only usable at Loblaws or is it also good at shoppers?  Shoppers has them on sale starting Sunday so wondering if I just wait.


*OOoooh a question about this programme that i CAN answer  If you look at the details of the offers it will specify where it is good for and in the case of the PC products they're good anywhere they're for sale :*
**
*For the offers that are only good at Shoppers it looks like this*
**


----------



## tinkerone

Thank you @Donald-myhero ,  I made a quick run to Loblaws after your post and since the burgers are $5 more per package I have decided to wait on them till the offer at Shoppers goes into effect on Saturday.  I was happy with my shop though.  I spent $65 and received 30,200 points, which I believe amounts to just over $30.  Not bad!  I also applied for one of their credit cards and that is giving me another 75,000 points so another $75.  All in all a good day  .
I must say though, I get confused by how their points work.  I had an offer for 2000 points on every $10 spend, I bought 5 cases of coke @$6.35 so total of $31.75 for 6000 points, right?  Well on the receipt there is Coke points of 6000 plus another coke points of 8000.  What the 8000 points are for I haven't a clue.  Same thing happened to me two weeks ago when I purchased something from my offers and received more than twice as many points on that as well.  Airmiles are so much easier to figure out!
Happy hunting to all and again, thanks Donald.

ETA-Just looked closer at my receipt and I actually received 35,200 points so just over $35 dollars.....this gets better and better.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Wait, so the loaded points days offers on the app and the flyer offers for the same stuff stacked?  Like the poptarts/eggos one I have a loaded points day offer for the 5000/$10, and the same is in the flyer?  or did you have a separate targetted offer for some stuff?


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> Wait, so the loaded points days offers on the app and the flyer offers for the same stuff stacked?  Like the poptarts/eggos one I have a loaded points day offer for the 5000/$10, and the same is in the flyer?  or did you have a separate targetted offer for some stuff?



i’ve only been at this for a day so i might be wrong. i think that the app shows you the big offers from the flyers (it says “points days” over the image) and the personalized offers. the other way to see personalized offers is that they can be saved for next week. 

so my guess is that the “points days” offers will only apply once, but could stack with personalized offers. but i’m sure someone more knowledgeable can steer me in the right direction if i’m misunderstanding.


----------



## tinkerone

CanadianKrista said:


> Wait, so the loaded points days offers on the app and the flyer offers for the same stuff stacked?  Like the poptarts/eggos one I have a loaded points day offer for the 5000/$10, and the same is in the flyer?  or did you have a separate targetted offer for some stuff?





marchingstar said:


> i’ve only been at this for a day so i might be wrong. i think that the app shows you the big offers from the flyers (it says “points days” over the image) and the personalized offers. the other way to see personalized offers is that they can be saved for next week.
> 
> *so my guess is that the “points days” offers will only apply once, but could stack with personalized offers*. but i’m sure someone more knowledgeable can steer me in the right direction if i’m misunderstanding.


This is the way it worked for me.  Only got the points for the 'points days' once even though they show in my offers as well as in the flyer.


----------



## CanadianKrista

tinkerone said:


> This is the way it worked for me.  Only got the points for the 'points days' once even though they show in my offers as well as in the flyer.



Okay, that makes more sense, otherwise all that stuff would be basically free  Still some great deals in there, I'll be heading to Loblaws this week.  We have the M/C already and have lots of points, but I'm planning to convert them to disney gift cards eventually....although we have been known to use them in Decembers for groceries to offset Christmas a bit.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Thank you @Donald-myhero ,  I made a quick run to Loblaws after your post and since the burgers are $5 more per package I have decided to wait on them till the offer at Shoppers goes into effect on Saturday.  I was happy with my shop though.  I spent $65 and received 30,200 points, which I believe amounts to just over $30.  Not bad!  I also applied for one of their credit cards and that is giving me another 75,000 points so another $75.  All in all a good day  .
> I must say though, I get confused by how their points work.  I had an offer for 2000 points on every $10 spend, I bought 5 cases of coke @$6.35 so total of $31.75 for 6000 points, right?  Well on the receipt there is Coke points of 6000 plus another coke points of 8000.  What the 8000 points are for I haven't a clue.  Same thing happened to me two weeks ago when I purchased something from my offers and received more than twice as many points on that as well.  Airmiles are so much easier to figure out!
> Happy hunting to all and again, thanks Donald.
> 
> ETA-Just looked closer at my receipt and I actually received 35,200 points so just over $35 dollars.....this gets better and better.



YES!  Your personal APP offer of Spend $10 in coke and get 2,000 points STACKED with the FLYER offer of Spend $20 in coke get 8,000 points.  That's what happened.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> YES!  Your personal APP offer of Spend $10 in coke and get 2,000 points STACKED with the FLYER offer of Spend $20 in coke get 8,000 points.  That's what happened.


Darn, I missed seeing the Flyer offer of spend $20.  Had I seen that we would have had a heck of a lot more coke in the house so maybe that was a good thing.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I haven't been out grocery shopping yet, though I spent an hour or two today going through flyers and making a list.  I'm not purchasing anything from Sobey's or Rexall's this week.  I will get the 3 Philadelphia Cream Cheese with 20 air miles from Metro however.  We are out of cream cheese.  If I end up near Foodland I'll stop for the english muffins and 10 air miles.

Shoppers on Saturday for the Spend $50 get 20X.  I should get at least 24,000 points.

RCS tomorrow.  I'm purchasing 4 items we buy/need at $37 and getting 14,500 points.

Loblaws tomorrow for sure.  Looks like I should be able to rack up the points here!  I have a personal offer of spend $75 get 7,500 points PLUS 3 more personal offers of 200 points for every dollar in beef, poultry and pork.  I need to go through my freezer and see what we need.  $25 in chicken alone will give me 5,000 points.  Plus I'll get the $10 Kellogg's cereal for 5,000 points, 1,000 points for 2 packages of bagels, $6 Christie crackers 3,000 points, $5 goldfish crackers 1,500 points.  I'm completely out of Aylmer canned tomatoes as well (homemade spaghetti sauce) so $6 of those is 2,500 points.  Chunky soup $2.49 is 1,000 points.

I didn't start using PC Optimum until May last year.  I cashed out and put the money aside each time.  My tracking shows I earned $380 from May to December.

LOL - we need a PC Optimum thread now as well.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Shoppers on Saturday for the Spend $50 get 20X.  I should get at least 24,000 points.
> 
> .


Does this mean that if I go to shoppers Saturday and spend $50 on anything then I will get the equivalent of $24 in points or is this including other offers?


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> Does this mean that if I go to shoppers Saturday and spend $50 on anything then I will get the equivalent of $24 in points or is this including other offers?


That would be including other offers either from the flyer or personal offers from the app.


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> That would be including other offers either from the flyer or personal offers from the app.


If I have a personal offer to earn 1800 points on a product does that get the 20X's?  Sorry for all the questions, hope they don't sound to dense but this whole thing is new to me and I'm very intrigued.

ETA-I just did the calculation on that and realize its a stupid question.  Sorry.  No way I'm getting $36 on a $10 purchase.  Lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Does this mean that if I go to shoppers Saturday and spend $50 on anything then I will get the equivalent of $24 in points or is this including other offers?





pigletto said:


> That would be including other offers either from the flyer or personal offers from the app.





tinkerone said:


> If I have a personal offer to earn 1800 points on a product does that get the 20X's?  Sorry for all the questions, hope they don't sound to dense but this whole thing is new to me and I'm very intrigued.
> 
> ETA-I just did the calculation on that and realize its a stupid question.  Sorry.  No way I'm getting $36 on a $10 purchase.  Lol



grin - I wish they'd give us 20X on the bonus points!  But no.  It's 15 points for every dollar so 15 x $50 = 750 points x 20 = 15,000.  Then I have flyer offers on top of that.  ($10 garnier fructis hair products is 5,000, $8 Christie cookies is 4,000)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Here's a question I should know the answer to:

Let's use the Delissio offer of $9 = 4,000 points.  If the pizzas are $4.49 each and I buy 2, that's a total of $8.98. Will they round it up to $9, or do I need to buy 3 pizzas?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Here's a question I should know the answer to:
> 
> Let's use the Delissio offer of $9 = 4,000 points.  If the pizzas are $4.49 each and I buy 2, that's a total of $8.98. Will they round it up to $9, or do I need to buy 3 pizzas?



I think you need 3. At least that's the way I read it. It's all about the fine details with these big promotions.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Here's a question I should know the answer to:
> 
> Let's use the Delissio offer of $9 = 4,000 points.  If the pizzas are $4.49 each and I buy 2, that's a total of $8.98. Will they round it up to $9, or do I need to buy 3 pizzas?



I believe it’s rounded up to the nearest dollar when it ends with .98 or .99.   I say this as Loblaws has rounded up for me in the past.  Now if it was $8.96, I wonder if it would be rounded up to $9... that I’m not sure about.

If it was Shoppers Drug Mary, they do NOT round to the dollar.


----------



## mort1331

Ok so for shoppers 20x. If im spending 350 for say a switch. Am i getting like 30% back in points?


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Ok so for shoppers 20x. If im spending 350 for say a switch. Am i getting like 30% back in points?



You should.  15 points per dollar x 350 = 5250 x 20 = 105,000.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL - we need a PC Optimum thread now as well.



*I think i would need more than a dedicated thread to understand this!! I'm baffled by it  *

*I enjoy following along with the discussion here though and marvel at how so many of you are able to keep the different stores straight *


----------



## tinkerone

So here's an interesting question.  I applied for the PC MC today and wasn't sure which one to order so I ordered the middle one.  It states that you get 35 pc points per $1 at shoppers so with the 20X's it would look like this?  50 X 35 X 20 = 35000.  Is that correct?  Can't be.


----------



## hdrolfe

I used to really do Optimum points at Shoppers, was very good at it, got a Wii and so many free groceries. At one point milk and eggs were cheapest to get there. But once they combined programs, I can't be bothered! I don't shop at Loblaws or their brand of stores and really even only go to Shoppers once in awhile. Now I do Rexall. I think if there was a No Frills near by I would be more inclined to learn the program. My mom uses it a lot for free groceries. For now I'll just take the cheaper groceries at Food Basics and FreshCo, with some shops at Sobeys for good airmiles. I am liking Petro at the moment, they keep sending me bonuses if I get gas twice I get an extra 1000 points, which is a dollar. I can use those to get Disney giftcards, so it works for me! I am not sure where else to get the points  other than the gas station though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> I believe it’s rounded up to the nearest dollar when it ends with .98 or .99.   I say this as Loblaws has rounded up for me in the past.  Now if it was $8.96, I wonder if it would be rounded up to $9... that I’m not sure about.
> 
> If it was Shoppers Drug Mary, they do NOT round to the dollar.



Hmm, maybe I will call tomorrow and ask Customer Service before I go and do a big order.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ugh...on the chat right now trying to 30 miles owed to me.  I'm literally three days off the 6 weeks (end of promo), not sure how I miscalculated that. Must have used date that I made the purchase. Doh!  Anyways, they won't just give them to me, I have to chat again! Like, come ON!  It's like they think we love doing this on a weekly basis.  If all this effort wasn't for vacation, I wouldn't bother sometimes...


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I used to really do Optimum points at Shoppers, was very good at it, got a Wii and so many free groceries. At one point milk and eggs were cheapest to get there. But once they combined programs, I can't be bothered! I don't shop at Loblaws or their brand of stores and really even only go to Shoppers once in awhile. Now I do Rexall. I think if there was a No Frills near by I would be more inclined to learn the program. My mom uses it a lot for free groceries. For now I'll just take the cheaper groceries at Food Basics and FreshCo, with some shops at Sobeys for good airmiles. I am liking Petro at the moment, they keep sending me bonuses if I get gas twice I get an extra 1000 points, which is a dollar. I can use those to get Disney giftcards, so it works for me! I am not sure where else to get the points  other than the gas station though.



i couldn’t have been bothered before, but i’m just too frustrated with my local safeway. the produce is abysmal. like, rotting on the shelf a lot of the time. it was
my habit to shop there so i tolerated it for a long time, but one day i felt like i just couldn’t stand it anymore. i still don’t really get the pc system very well, but i’m at least
giving it a shot (plus, i’ll still be at safeway every blue friday!)


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, maybe I will call tomorrow and ask Customer Service before I go and do a big order.



if you have a chance, could you report back and let us know? i assumed i’d have to meet thresholds, but rounding would be awesome.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> i couldn’t have been bothered before, but i’m just too frustrated with my local safeway. the produce is abysmal. like, rotting on the shelf a lot of the time. it was
> my habit to shop there so i tolerated it for a long time, but one day i felt like i just couldn’t stand it anymore.



This is me at my Sobeys store. I only buy my fruits and veggies from Superstore now. It's expensive enough without it being garbage.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't know the PC Optimum system as well as I feel I know Air Miles either.  There's a RDF thread dedicated to PC Optimum that I check in on from time-to-time when there's a big promo happening.

Shoppers had me confused for a long time and I still get confused.  I ended up phoning Shoppers last night to make sure I could stack bonus points with threshold spendings.

So, what I do know is:

*Shoppers*
- gives you points based on the dollar amount you spend
- they do not round up.  If you spend $8.99, you get points on $8, NOT $9
- cannot stack TWO threshold spends
- if there's bonus points on a particular item you are purchasing, you get the bonus points as well as the basic 15 points per dollar
- bonus points do not earn the multipliers
- there is something else I had trouble wrapping my head around and now I forget what it was!  Ugh **
** so the thing I forgot is apparently you can NOT earn BOTH the multipliers (ie, 20X, 50X) AND the bonus points.  Today (Sat 26th) I was told it's one or the other.

*Grocery stores*
- you can earn points at Loblaws, No Frills and the Royal Canadian Superstore (also Joe Fresh, is this a grocery store?  I've never been)
- you do not earn points based on the dollar amount you spend
- you earn the bonus points that are attached to various grocery items
- you earn both threshold spends and the bonus points attached to grocery items
- you can earn multiple bonus points (ie, chunky soup has 1,000 points attached this week.  If you buy 5 cans you get 5,000 points)
- you can stack the flyer bonus points and your personal APP offers

*PC Optimum APP personal offers*
- you can stack TWO personal APP offers!  I once had both "1,600 points on every $8 spent at hot foods" and "I forget how many points for $20 spent on pizza, chicken, etc at hot foods".  I purchased two rotessorie chickens and they stacked
- flash offers arrive fairly regularly
- most of the time the grocery store offers can be used at either Loblaws, No Frills, RCS or Shoppers Drug Mart but sometimes they are store specific.  Watch for that!  I was excited yesterday to see my personal offers include a Spend $75 get 7,500 points and the No Frills flyer says Spend $75 get 5,000 points.  Normally these would stack but my personal offer specifically says "Loblaws exclusive" on it.  I'm glad I realized before I went shopping today!
- also sometimes the APP shows the very same offer in the flyer.  Those won't stack as it's not really a personal offer.  I wish PC Optimum would stop doing that!

Now that I see this written out it really does not look like a lot of information.  I hope it helps people though.


----------



## osully

I spent $35+ @ Independent on random stuff we didnt want to drive to Sobeys or FreshCo for during the bad weather this week. The very next day I had a new offer for 3000 bonus PC Optimum points on a $30+ purchase  AND a targeted offer for just about every category we bought. So annoyed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I am back on the chat getting those Lawton's miles. My date calculations were correct, which I knew they were wrong.  Got those 30 miles.  Now she is working on another missed miles offer of 25 miles from Lawton's.

Not sure how I overlooked these ones!  They were both late November, so likely had STB, Black Friday and Christmas on my mind.

These reps are clueless.  She said "oh you should fill out a missing miles form next time" I was like, "No, those don't always work because this had a posting time of 4-6 weeks, and those are 120 days."  She said "Oh, you are correct" 

ugh,  my brain hurts already today!

*end of rant*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> *Grocery stores*
> - you can earn points at Loblaws, No Frills and the Royal Canadian Superstore (also Joe Fresh, is this a grocery store?  I've never been)
> .


Joe Fresh is a clothing line.   They sell some of it in Loblaws and RCSS.  Also, available online and PC points will apply that way too.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> You should.  15 points per dollar x 350 = 5250 x 20 = 105,000.





tinkerone said:


> So here's an interesting question.  I applied for the PC MC today and wasn't sure which one to order so I ordered the middle one.  It states that you get 35 pc points per $1 at shoppers so with the 20X's it would look like this?  50 X 35 X 20 = 35000.  Is that correct?  Can't be.


If this is right this is great...gettingba switcg at 2/3s the price....will check it out


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Joe Fresh is a clothing line.   They sell some of it in Loblaws and RCSS.  Also, available online and PC points will apply that way too.



There’s also a few standalone Joe Fresh stores. I know there are two in the Montreal region.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Loblaws this afternoon.  I ended up spending $94.05 and received 28,200 points. 

- 7,500 for spending $75
- 1,500 on goldfish desert crackers (2 packs)
- 5,000 on aylmer canned tomatoes (8 cans)
- 5,000 on chunky soup (5 cans)
- 1,600 on country harvest bagels (2 packs)
-    800 on PC appletreat sauce (2 packs)
- 6,800 on boneless skinless chicken breasts (2 packs)

What's confusing is my APP specifically said 200 points for every $1 spent on Country Harvest Bagels.  It was 2 for $5.50 in the store.  Instead of 1,000 or maybe even 1,200 (if they rounded up to $6), I received 1,600 points as if I spent $8 in bagels.  That's ok.  I'll take the points.  Arghh... no!  I'm going over my receipt again and she charged me for THREE bagels ($8.25) when I only purchased TWO!

My personal APP offer was 200 points for every $1 spent on poultry.  The chicken came to $33.01 so I was expecting 6,600 points.  The only explanation is Loblaws rounded the $33.01 to $34!  I have personal offers of 200 points for every $1 on beef and pork that I'm saving for next week.  I'm going to deliberately make my totals just over the dollar mark (ie, .01 to .10 cents) and see if that happens again.

EDITED:  I spoke to CS at my local Loblaws to say I was coming back there around 3 pm (I have to drive a girl to McDonald's anyways for her shift) and did I need to bring the bagels in.  The CSR says MAYBE it was a mistake.  Yeah, bring the receipt back and we'll refund one package of bagels.  MAYBE?  Seriously?!  Why the heck would I lie about $2.75?  I'm not letting them keep $2.75 in exchange for 600 points (.60 cents worth) when I didn't purchase a product.  She can take the 600 points back as well.  Sheesh!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just spent close to an hour studying all the flyers and now my head hurts! (doesn't take much on my Toronto days for that to happen, if you're ever curious as to I have done to my head, send me a PM and i'll share )*

*I had papers everywhere, the list we've made throughout the week sitting on my lap, calculator on my phone open, pencil in one hand and tongue stuck out (why do we do that when concentrating??) Eventually I just packed them all up and decided NOPE, i can't make this work, too many variables. Most of the big earners thru this Point Day thing are items we never use so i wouldn't buy them anyway, I do need some things from a drug store but i HATE that the Shoppers flyer doesn't really list prices for most items so i can't compare to Rexall or Metro. There are so many things we still need to buy at Metro and we have a threshold offer there this week. We really don't care for Zehrs because it seems that they stock TONS of their own products and not much else and their produce is hit & miss.*

*Again, to those of you who are able to sort this all out and work BOTH reward programmes, KUDOS, I'm impressed *
*



*


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say the volume of points they award are enticing. I find myself saying 5,000 points that's $5. I don't need (that item) enough. I'm trying to work through all the food I have in this house so that I will be able to take advantage of the next Blue Friday. Airmiles are my main interest. The PC points systems is tempting but that's just making my shopping too complicated for me. As it is I shop at Sobeys, Metro and Foodland.

This week I will be going to Metro only. Picking up only the things I will use within the next two weeks. If I use all 3 household cards to their advantage I should get 125AM for this weeks shop. Not great but every little bit helps.

Cashier at Rexall told me there is a $50 get 100AM for late next week. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> There’s also a few standalone Joe Fresh stores. I know there are two in the Montreal region.


Yes there are but the stand alones are different. They carry the full line.  There are also couture stores that carry even more.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I work both programs as best as I can.  Again...I don't buy things we don't need or use at either store just to get the AM or points.  We don't have many places to shop for AM...so I'm able to venture out of the box and use the PC program as well.  The bulk of my AM come from Safeway ( no rexall close to me without a 40+ minute drive to the next town ) and I do have a shoppers and a no frills on my end of the city.  So it's only a 5 minute drive for me.  I was able to save close to 500.00 last year with the PC points.  The bulk of them from shoppers.  I bought some bedding plants with them, and then cashed them out at xmas for a nintendo switch for the boys.  I'm trying to build them again...to maybe cash out and use that cash for excursions when we go to Mexico in 107 days lol.  I do what I can...and let the rest go.  I can only do so much.  As much as I like to see those totals for both AM and pc points climb...I'm a busy momma and can only do so much.


----------



## kerreyn

Does anyone know, or has anyone had experience with Marlin Travel? Specifically, how long did it take for air miles to post to your account? We paid off our trip on Dec. 15/18 (before Marlin/Transat quit air miles), and still haven't received the air miles from our trip.  Just thought I'd check here before dealing with the online chat.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Superstore. I didn't do any of the bonus offers. I'm trying to not eat that stuff!

I did cash out another 50,000 points ($50) so drove over to Walmart and bought another $50 Disney gift card   Buy collecting them now, I feel like I am semi-planning another trip there sooner than later!


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> So here's an interesting question.  I applied for the PC MC today and wasn't sure which one to order so I ordered the middle one.  It states that you get 35 pc points per $1 at shoppers so with the 20X's it would look like this?  50 X 35 X 20 = 35000.  Is that correct?  Can't be.



Unfortunately not, the 35 points is actually 15 base points that you earn anyway and 20 bonus points per dollar so you get 1.5% back normally plus another 2% for the credit card.

Example, spend $1 = 15 base points (on your Shoppers receipt) plus 20 bonus points when the amount posts to your credit card = 35 points.
Example, spend $50 on a 20x day = 15x50 = 750 base points (on your Shoppers receipt) + 19x15x50 = 14,250 bonus points (on your receipt) = 15,000 for $50 or 30%, plus credit card $50x20 points per dollar =1,000 credit card points later. 

So on a normal 20x when you spend $50 you get  16,000 points or 32% back, tomorrow there is a promo for a bonus 5000 points so you would get 21,000 or 42% back.

Edit:
just adding,
if you have a personal offer say 200 points per $1 on an item, you would get an additional 20% back on top of the above etc.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Does anyone know, or has anyone had experience with Marlin Travel? Specifically, how long did it take for air miles to post to your account? We paid off our trip on Dec. 15/18 (before Marlin/Transat quit air miles), and still haven't received the air miles from our trip.  Just thought I'd check here before dealing with the online chat.


I’ve used Marlin (only to get the miles) 6 or 7 times now.  They are supposed to post after the completion of travel.  That said, only my last trip posted without me having to do a missing miles request.  The last trip was my Christmas trip and the miles actually posted  a couple of days after I booked. I booked around Dec 12th for departure on the 24th. I wondered if it had anything to do with me using travel vouchers as partial payment.


----------



## kerreyn

We used $3k in vouchers and paid  $8k for the remainder of the trip. I though we would get the air miles once the trip was paid in full. I just don’t want to get screwed over because they’ve ended their partnership. Maybe Monday I’ll do an online chat.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Was just reading on ‘that’ Facebook group.  Someone says that she spoke to a Sobeys manager and was told that next Friday is Blue Friday in Ontario. So now we wait and see


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Was just reading on ‘that’ Facebook group.  Someone says that she spoke to a Sobeys manager and was told that next Friday is Blue Friday in Ontario. So now we wait and see



That would be a quick turn around!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> We used $3k in vouchers and paid  $8k for the remainder of the trip. I though we would get the air miles once the trip was paid in full. I just don’t want to get screwed over because they’ve ended their partnership. Maybe Monday I’ll do an online chat.


You will only get miles on the pre tax amount minus the vouchers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> That would be a quick turn around!


I find it very unusual so I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> You will only get miles on the pre tax amount minus the vouchers.



That’s the total, minus the vouchers and tax - trip was over $12k.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> That’s the total, minus the vouchers and tax - trip was over $12k.


Ouch!  
Where are you going?


----------



## osully

The 25AM for 5x $100+ Sobeys November/December shops bonus just posted for me! This was a targeted email I had to opt into.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Was just reading on ‘that’ Facebook group.  Someone says that she spoke to a Sobeys manager and was told that next Friday is Blue Friday in Ontario. So now we wait and see



Since I probably won't be able to participate, it probably will be!


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Was just reading on ‘that’ Facebook group.  Someone says that she spoke to a Sobeys manager and was told that next Friday is Blue Friday in Ontario. So now we wait and see



Oh Boy,,,(sore topic with me right now)
while I used to be the first one to get VERY excited about this,,, I just do not trust Sobeys corporate,,I finally threw out my Sobeys raincheck for the pasta deal. I am kind of soured on the whole *Blue Friday * thing,,made my start to Jan 2019--kind of Blue!
On a positive note something has to be better than what they have going on right now.
So I guess we wait and see,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic, what is the website where you activate your Disney gift cards and can consolidate them?


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Ouch!
> Where are you going?



We’re doing a tour in Greece - 16 days, 14 nights. We upgraded everything because a girl only turns 50 once.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, what is the website where you activate your Disney gift cards and can consolidate them?


https://www.disneygiftcard.com/Manage/MyCards


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> We’re doing a tour in Greece - 16 days, 14 nights. We upgraded everything because a girl only turns 50 once.


That’s awesome!  I recall the chit chat about Greece but A LOT gets talked about around here so it’s hard to keep it all straight.  I think all the social stuff makes this thread fun.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Was just reading on ‘that’ Facebook group.  Someone says that she spoke to a Sobeys manager and was told that next Friday is Blue Friday in Ontario. So now we wait and see



Let the grocery wars begin. Loblaws and Sobeys dueling it out for your grocery dollar. Bring it on! We win.


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from my Shoppers trip.  Spent $52.49 and received 20,700 points.  That's $20.70 in value.  If I have a *really* good day at Rexall I *might* make the equivalent in AM's but its pretty hard to find those days.  Mind you, this is a 20X day at shoppers so that makes a difference.  Also, if I had the Mastercard I ordered from them my points would have been more. 
One odd thing that happened, I was calculating my purchases to make sure I hit the $50 mark, wasn't hard as I was getting the prime burgers (2 @ $10.99) and a Buckleys (10.99) plus 4 of the pepsi (4 @ 2.49).  Picked up a few smaller items and went to the cash.  She rang it in but I noticed the I had left the Buckleys in the cart.  I appoligized, gave it to her and she laughed and said that it happens all the time, which led to other conversation.  Then she said if I wanted to get the 20X's I needed to spend another $10.  Odd because I was sure I had tallied it correctly but it was a bit busy so I went back and grabbed another burger.  When I got home and had the time to check my bill I see she didn't ring the Buckleys in.  Not going back to fix the error so thanks Shoppers!
I won't do Shoppers all the time but its a good back up and I'll wait for the 20X's days to go.


----------



## Disney Addicted

LOL  I just came back from Shoppers as well and had the opposite experience.  I'm glad yours was good!

Back in an earlier post I had said there was something I was forgetting about Shoppers but I could not recall.  It drove me nuts because a few months earlier I tried shopping at Shoppers; didn't get the points I was expecting which led to a long conversation with the Manager who explained how Shoppers' point worked and how they were different from Loblaws.

THIS time I PHONED my Shoppers location to verify that if I spent $50 I would get the 20X plus the bonus points.  The person I spoke to told me YES but made it clear the bonus points would not multiply.  That's fine.

Nope..   my bill came to $50.33 pre-tax and the 20X did not appear.  The Cashier said it's one or the other.  You either get the bonus points or the 20X points, not both.  Shoppers considers that double-dipping.  Argh.. that's fine and dandy but darn it I phoned when I made my list on Thursday.  I would not have bothered going to Shoppers this morning and wasting 45 minutes of my time.  I could not give her the name of the person I spoke to because I didn't feel the need to ask/write it down.  If I attempt shopping at Shoppers again in the future and phone first, you can bet I will.  (wry grin)

In any case, I told her I needed to return most of the items then and apologized for it.  I returned $41 worth of stuff.  I just can't purchase $41 for a $14 cash-back right now.   Not when we still have plenty of cereal (5,000 points) and do not need the cookies (4,000 points).  Though I'm regretting returning the $10 of shampoo/conditioner (5,000 points).  I thought we still had plenty of bottles but I had a shower right after I came back from Shoppers and we only have 1 bottle of each left!  I might drop in this afternoon when I'm at SportsChek to repurchase that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Oh Boy,,,(sore topic with me right now)
> while I used to be the first one to get VERY excited about this,,, I just do not trust Sobeys corporate,,I finally threw out my Sobeys raincheck for the pasta deal. I am kind of soured on the whole *Blue Friday * thing,,made my start to Jan 2019--kind of Blue!
> On a positive note something has to be better than what they have going on right now.
> So I guess we wait and see,,
> Hugs
> Mel



What happened with the rain checks for the pasta deal?  Would Sobey's not honour it?  Or did they just not get any more of the pasta in?



kerreyn said:


> We’re doing a tour in Greece - 16 days, 14 nights. We upgraded everything because a girl only turns 50 once.



Wow, very nice!  Enjoy!!


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Back in an earlier post I had said there was something I was forgetting about Shoppers but I could not recall. It drove me nuts because a few months earlier I tried shopping at Shoppers; didn't get the points I was expecting which led to a long conversation with the Manager who explained how Shoppers' point worked and how they were different from Loblaws.



I remember once not getting my points at Shoppers and I was told if you redeemed points to pay for you purchase you can't earn points.  That doesn't sound fair to me either as they said like you mentioned that it was double dipping.  I was also told the same thing when I sent in one of those missing points about my Superstore purchase and they told me if you redeemed points you couldn't earn points but I think she was wrong on that because I did earn points on my loaded offers just not the in store offer.


----------



## mernin

So I redeemed 95 am at sobeys as per their flyer. Should get 25 am. I didn’t get it on the receipt. That’s where it should show up right?  I activated the offer on the Airmiles app. I got an email from Airmiles saying I redeemed the miles. Can I follow up with Airmiles on chat or does it have to got through sobeys?


----------



## juniorbugman

mernin said:


> So I redeemed 95 am at sobeys as per their flyer. Should get 25 am. I didn’t get it on the receipt. That’s where it should show up right?  I activated the offer on the Airmiles app. I got an email from Airmiles saying I redeemed the miles. Can I follow up with Airmiles on chat or does it have to got through sobeys?


In the ad it say please allow 4-6 weeks for miles to show up on collector account so I think it is one of those that doesn't show up on the receipt.  Mine never showed up either.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> What happened with the rain checks for the pasta deal?  Would Sobey's not honour it?  Or did they just not get any more of the pasta in?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very nice!  Enjoy!!



Hi Hon
The staff at my Sobeys gave me a raincheck for the pasta BUT the manager refused to honour it.
She said that Sobeys corporate allows her to do this as NO Blue Friday rain checks should or would be issued.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

juniorbugman said:


> I remember once not getting my points at Shoppers and I was told if you redeemed points to pay for you purchase you can't earn points.  That doesn't sound fair to me either as they said like you mentioned that it was double dipping.  I was also told the same thing when I sent in one of those missing points about my Superstore purchase and they told me if you redeemed points you couldn't earn points but I think she was wrong on that because I did earn points on my loaded offers just not the in store offer.


You absolutly can redeem points and get points...done many many times...they even have bonus days when you redeem x amount they see that as x plus y amount. The last one was 200000 pojnts gave you something like 270000 payment


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> The staff at my Sobeys gave me a raincheck for the pasta BUT the manager refused to honour it.
> She said that Sobeys corporate allows her to do this as NO Blue Friday rain checks should or would be issued.
> Hugs
> Mel


Do you have another Sobey's nearby you can go to?  My store never got in an item so I just went to another Sobeys and used it there.  My Manager is a big airmiles collector so I am sure they will honour mine when I use it.  I am thinking of going next week as I saw that they have it in stock now.  Just have to decide which ones I want.


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> You absolutly can redeem points and get points...done many many times...they even have bonus days when you redeem x amount they see that as x plus y amount. The last one was 200000 pojnts gave you something like 270000 payment


Guess they were having a bad day then but I didn't redeem them on a special day and it was actually before the 2 plans merged so maybe it was different then.


----------



## mort1331

mort1331 said:


> You absolutly can redeem points and get points...done many many times...they even have bonus days when you redeem x amount they see that as x plus y amount. The last one was 200000 pojnts gave you something like 270000 payment


That sucks big ones...i had a small hick up with my raincheck as it was such a big one..and no paper. But it was a manager that did it so as soon as they called him it was approved.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Do you have another Sobey's nearby you can go to?  My store never got in an item so I just went to another Sobeys and used it there.  My Manager is a big airmiles collector so I am sure they will honour mine when I use it.  I am thinking of going next week as I saw that they have it in stock now.  Just have to decide which ones I want.



Hi Hon
I have unfortunately thrown it out but I am now aware that what I expect from this Sobeys for Blue Fridays will not include any rainchecks.
I wish Corporate Sobeys had the same rules for all stores but alas not.
Oh well.
Back to indoor walking....lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL  I just came back from Shoppers as well and had the opposite experience.  I'm glad yours was good!
> 
> Back in an earlier post I had said there was something I was forgetting about Shoppers but I could not recall.  It drove me nuts because a few months earlier I tried shopping at Shoppers; didn't get the points I was expecting which led to a long conversation with the Manager who explained how Shoppers' point worked and how they were different from Loblaws.
> 
> THIS time I PHONED my Shoppers location to verify that if I spent $50 I would get the 20X plus the bonus points.  The person I spoke to told me YES but made it clear the bonus points would not multiply.  That's fine.
> 
> Nope..   my bill came to $50.33 pre-tax and the 20X did not appear.  The Cashier said it's one or the other.  You either get the bonus points or the 20X points, not both.  Shoppers considers that double-dipping.  Argh.. that's fine and dandy but darn it I phoned when I made my list on Thursday.  I would not have bothered going to Shoppers this morning and wasting 45 minutes of my time.  I could not give her the name of the person I spoke to because I didn't feel the need to ask/write it down.  If I attempt shopping at Shoppers again in the future and phone first, you can bet I will.  (wry grin)
> 
> In any case, I told her I needed to return most of the items then and apologized for it.  I returned $41 worth of stuff.  I just can't purchase $41 for a $14 cash-back right now.   Not when we still have plenty of cereal (5,000 points) and do not need the cookies (4,000 points).  Though I'm regretting returning the $10 of shampoo/conditioner (5,000 points).  I thought we still had plenty of bottles but I had a shower right after I came back from Shoppers and we only have 1 bottle of each left!  I might drop in this afternoon when I'm at SportsChek to repurchase that.


It can't be one or the other, here's how mine broke down....
Regular points              765  (I wouldn't be bothered for just this)
In Store bonus points   14535  (these are the 20X)
Digital Bonus Points      5400 (these are my personal offers, bought 3 burgers at 1800 pts each)
Total was                     20700  

I did not get 20X on my offers, which I didn't expect after reading a previous post, but I still got 20X on the $50.  Sounds like Shoppers makes their own rules up as they go.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL  I just came back from Shoppers as well and had the opposite experience.  I'm glad yours was good!
> 
> Back in an earlier post I had said there was something I was forgetting about Shoppers but I could not recall.  It drove me nuts because a few months earlier I tried shopping at Shoppers; didn't get the points I was expecting which led to a long conversation with the Manager who explained how Shoppers' point worked and how they were different from Loblaws.
> 
> THIS time I PHONED my Shoppers location to verify that if I spent $50 I would get the 20X plus the bonus points.  The person I spoke to told me YES but made it clear the bonus points would not multiply.  That's fine.
> 
> Nope..   my bill came to $50.33 pre-tax and the 20X did not appear.  The Cashier said it's one or the other.  You either get the bonus points or the 20X points, not both.  Shoppers considers that double-dipping.  Argh.. that's fine and dandy but darn it I phoned when I made my list on Thursday.  I would not have bothered going to Shoppers this morning and wasting 45 minutes of my time.  I could not give her the name of the person I spoke to because I didn't feel the need to ask/write it down.  If I attempt shopping at Shoppers again in the future and phone first, you can bet I will.  (wry grin)
> 
> In any case, I told her I needed to return most of the items then and apologized for it.  I returned $41 worth of stuff.  I just can't purchase $41 for a $14 cash-back right now.   Not when we still have plenty of cereal (5,000 points) and do not need the cookies (4,000 points).  Though I'm regretting returning the $10 of shampoo/conditioner (5,000 points).  I thought we still had plenty of bottles but I had a shower right after I came back from Shoppers and we only have 1 bottle of each left!  I might drop in this afternoon when I'm at SportsChek to repurchase that.


I usually do the get certain points for certain amount spent promo. Otherwise it’s confusing. I am aiming for online exclusive tomorrow 45000 for $125 that’s about $20 more than 20X.


----------



## Glynis4

I did my grocery shopping at superstore today. Bought mostly regular groceries that I need for the week, plus the Christie crackers deal (will take us a while to go through 4 boxes but that’s ok) and the Kellogg’s deal (we are well stocked on cereal now too lol). There was a great in store offer for premixed salad (on sale for $3 plus get 1000 bonus points). So total spend was $73 and I received 17,600 ($17.60) in points. That is a great return for me! 

On the airmiles front, thank goodness for Shell


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm STILL extremely baffled by this PC thing ... question i have for you savvy peeps who are able to optimize this points (see what i did there ) I've gotten about 5 emails & a text over the last 2 days about this weekend and they all mention something about "member pricing" Is this for people who paid for the extra level or is for everyone who has a card/key fob/app?? Are there REALLY different offers that are only in the app or are they same I've loaded thru the website? I doubt I'll spend much time with this headache-inducing programme but i need to hit up a drug store today so it might as well be somewhere I'll get a decent return? *

*Hubby and I agreed that we prefer to work the AM system to the max because we are 100% going to use those for travel related expenses at some point but the PC only go to "stuff" that we can NEVER agree on (he has warmed up to my IP though ...) Since we rarely shop at the Loblaws stores to say we'll redeem for groceries isn't an incentive for us BTW*


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> LOL  I just came back from Shoppers as well and had the opposite experience.  I'm glad yours was good!
> 
> Back in an earlier post I had said there was something I was forgetting about Shoppers but I could not recall.  It drove me nuts because a few months earlier I tried shopping at Shoppers; didn't get the points I was expecting which led to a long conversation with the Manager who explained how Shoppers' point worked and how they were different from Loblaws.
> 
> THIS time I PHONED my Shoppers location to verify that if I spent $50 I would get the 20X plus the bonus points.  The person I spoke to told me YES but made it clear the bonus points would not multiply.  That's fine.
> 
> Nope..   my bill came to $50.33 pre-tax and the 20X did not appear.  The Cashier said it's one or the other.  You either get the bonus points or the 20X points, not both.  Shoppers considers that double-dipping.  Argh.. that's fine and dandy but darn it I phoned when I made my list on Thursday.  I would not have bothered going to Shoppers this morning and wasting 45 minutes of my time.  I could not give her the name of the person I spoke to because I didn't feel the need to ask/write it down.  If I attempt shopping at Shoppers again in the future and phone first, you can bet I will.  (wry grin)
> 
> In any case, I told her I needed to return most of the items then and apologized for it.  I returned $41 worth of stuff.  I just can't purchase $41 for a $14 cash-back right now.   Not when we still have plenty of cereal (5,000 points) and do not need the cookies (4,000 points).  Though I'm regretting returning the $10 of shampoo/conditioner (5,000 points).  I thought we still had plenty of bottles but I had a shower right after I came back from Shoppers and we only have 1 bottle of each left!  I might drop in this afternoon when I'm at SportsChek to repurchase that.


I’ve never ever had that happen and I think something else was wrong. Your bonus offers and the instore offer are separate and you should have gotten both , period. The only time they don’t combine is if your personal app offer was a multiplier. If you had an app offer for 20x when you spend $50 and the store was also having the same offer , you aren’t getting it twice. But bonus points on products plus a threshold spend offer absolutely do combine. I’m sitting here with my receipt and I got bonus offers ( 20x on milk) and the 20x when you spend $50 that was offered in store. Are you positive the pre tax amount hit $50?


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm STILL extremely baffled by this PC thing ... question i have for you savvy peeps who are able to optimize this points (see what i did there ) I've gotten about 5 emails & a text over the last 2 days about this weekend and they all mention something about "member pricing" Is this for people who paid for the extra level or is for everyone who has a card/key fob/app?? Are there REALLY different offers that are only in the app or are they same I've loaded thru the website? I doubt I'll spend much time with this headache-inducing programme but i need to hit up a drug store today so it might as well be somewhere I'll get a decent return? *
> 
> *Hubby and I agreed that we prefer to work the AM system to the max because we are 100% going to use those for travel related expenses at some point but the PC only go to "stuff" that we can NEVER agree on (he has warmed up to my IP though ...) Since we rarely shop at the Loblaws stores to say we'll redeem for groceries isn't an incentive for us BTW*


It’s for anyone who is a PC optimum member.
I work both programs and PC Optimum  really isn’t any more  frustrating or complicated than Airmiles for me . In fact, I personally find way more headaches with airmiles and chasing down things that never posted and reading fine print and keeping spreadsheets so I can chase down more . However , when you are really used to one system there’s a big learning curve to get used to another. Plus shopping patterns make a big difference. Sobey’s and Metro and Rexall  are really overpriced to me compared to Zehrs and NoFrills and Shoppers. But if we buy and like different things and get used to different products , it can make all the difference in which program we prefer.
I think both have their benefits and drawbacks for sure and I make sure to use both to my advantage and get frustrated with different aspects of both.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm STILL extremely baffled by this PC thing ... question i have for you savvy peeps who are able to optimize this points (see what i did there ) I've gotten about 5 emails & a text over the last 2 days about this weekend and they all mention something about "member pricing" Is this for people who paid for the extra level or is for everyone who has a card/key fob/app?? Are there REALLY different offers that are only in the app or are they same I've loaded thru the website? I doubt I'll spend much time with this headache-inducing programme but i need to hit up a drug store today so it might as well be somewhere I'll get a decent return? *
> 
> *Hubby and I agreed that we prefer to work the AM system to the max because we are 100% going to use those for travel related expenses at some point but the PC only go to "stuff" that we can NEVER agree on (he has warmed up to my IP though ...) Since we rarely shop at the Loblaws stores to say we'll redeem for groceries isn't an incentive for us BTW*


'I believe' the member pricing is for people who belong to the optimum program so anyone with a card/fob.  I could be wrong though.  Also, I only loaded the app this week, my son showed me that it would be more convenient to me (that's debatable), and I can tell you that the offers were the same in the app as they were under My Offers.  No difference that I can see.  
I too prefer the AMs however if I can get a better return on Optimum I will use it.  Sometimes I need things that are only sold at Loblaws such as the PC Organic Baby Treats, my grandson has allergies and is very picky about what snacks he will eat.  So, when they send me offers for these, which they always do, then I purchase them and get a bit extra for my efforts.


----------



## kuhltiffany

There's actually a little-known, little used, paid membership program called PC Insiders Loyalty Program.  You pay monthly or a yearly fee and get back 20% extra points in certain categories. www.pcinsiders.ca.

I don't know anyone who uses it though...



Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm STILL extremely baffled by this PC thing ... question i have for you savvy peeps who are able to optimize this points (see what i did there ) I've gotten about 5 emails & a text over the last 2 days about this weekend and they all mention something about "member pricing" Is this for people who paid for the extra level or is for everyone who has a card/key fob/app?? Are there REALLY different offers that are only in the app or are they same I've loaded thru the website? I doubt I'll spend much time with this headache-inducing programme but i need to hit up a drug store today so it might as well be somewhere I'll get a decent return? *
> 
> *Hubby and I agreed that we prefer to work the AM system to the max because we are 100% going to use those for travel related expenses at some point but the PC only go to "stuff" that we can NEVER agree on (he has warmed up to my IP though ...) Since we rarely shop at the Loblaws stores to say we'll redeem for groceries isn't an incentive for us BTW*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Finally sitting after a very busy day!

Superstore: $55.83 = 3200 pts (just targeted offers)
Shoppers: $58.75 = 16900 pts
Sobeys: $102 = 144 miles (this is includes 100 miles for pasta raincheck)

I'm only 4600 pts away from 25,000 pts at Superstore, I think I will bite the bullet and do one or two of the bonus points offers to hit 25,000 (and another Disney gift card!)

I will say that Shoppers was a madhouse in the afternoon! When I do the 20x again, I'll be going very early n the morning!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone else get a random 25 bonus miles from Sobeys with the date January 25? Just logged into DH's account and they are there. No clue where from, but I'll take them!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have unfortunately thrown it out but I am now aware that what I expect from this Sobeys for Blue Fridays will not include any rainchecks.
> I wish Corporate Sobeys had the same rules for all stores but alas not.
> Oh well.
> Back to indoor walking....lol
> Hugs
> Mel



I wouldn't normally expect a raincheck for a Blue Friday item as it's a one day promo,  I would expect it would be as stock lasts.  However in this case I think it was a major blunder, my store has room for 36 boxes on their shelf space and likely didn't order extra.  The first one there that morning got them.  So in the future, if they haven't brought the stock in, I'll be fighting for rainchecks, otherwise I consider it false advertising.

My regular store gave me three rainchecks for 10 each, so 30 pastas.  Today, trip 8 back to the store to check, they had twelve so I purchased all of them and got 300 airmiles.  I would normally not clear a shelf but it's the only way I'm going to get them.  

I hope they have learned for the next one.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone else get a random 25 bonus miles from Sobeys with the date January 25? Just logged into DH's account and they are there. No clue where from, but I'll take them!



I got 50AM. I thought they must be the 50AM that Sobeys didn't post as part of the promotion before Christmas where your spent $B and got C AM. I called about my missing miles for this offer on Monday and Airmiles posted them for me. I just thought these were those AM being posted by Sobeys a little late. DH got 25 in his account and that lined up with his offer.


----------



## mort1331

kuhltiffany said:


> There's actually a little-known, little used, paid membership program called PC Insiders Loyalty Program.  You pay monthly or a yearly fee and get back 20% extra points in certain categories. www.pcinsiders.ca.
> 
> I don't know anyone who uses it though...


I have looked into it. Very limited things get the 20%, and I do almost 90% of my shopping there. It was not worth the $90 per year for me.


----------



## osully

I'm heading to Superstore today instead of FreshCo or Sobeys as I need a wide variety of things, want to price match, and it's closest to home. Will go to Sobeys later in the week just to get the 4kg pack of frozen chicken breasts


----------



## kuhltiffany

mort1331 said:


> I have looked into it. Very limited things get the 20%, and I do almost 90% of my shopping there. It was not worth the $90 per year for me.



I had forgotten about it until today.  Membership is on "sale" for half price right now, and includes a $99 travel credit, so I'm somewhat curious about it...


----------



## roxysmum123

I have 2 blue friday questions (sorry, I know I ask a lot).....with blue friday deals, are you able to buy multiples of the same deal?  Like if it was 3 cases of pop for 50 AM, can I buy 6 cases and get 100 AM?  Also, how frequently do blue fridays come up - is there any sort of a predictable history to it?


----------



## star72232

I also tried to max out the PC Optimum points this week.  49000 points for $170 spent.  Other than milk and eggs at Shoppers (20X on milk) I did all my shopping at No Frills. 20000 pots for $150 spent plus some of their big offers (Christie crackers, Kellogg’s cereal, Casa Mendosa tortillas and granola bars) and my regular targeted offers. I love that I can price match and still get points. I price matched the cereal (got 3 boxes of Mini Wheats for $10.50 plus 5000 points back), ground beef (price matched to $2.99/lb and got 100pts/$1 spent as a loaded offer, so I got 1800 points for that). 

I find the PC points much easier to build than AirMiles. I can’t bring myself to overpay for items at Sobeys or Rexall for the AirMiles. It takes a great offer for me to go out of my way to those stores (they also aren’t particularly close).


----------



## Donald - my hero

roxysmum123 said:


> I have 2 blue friday questions (sorry, I know I ask a lot).....with blue friday deals, are you able to buy multiples of the same deal?  Like if it was 3 cases of pop for 50 AM, can I buy 6 cases and get 100 AM?  Also, how frequently do blue fridays come up - is there any sort of a predictable history to it?


*No need to apologize for asking questions! That's the beauty of this group, everyone is willing to help each other out AND usually there is at least 1 other person wondering the same thing, so ask away!!*

*Blue Friday deals .. yes you can buy multiples of each deal .. there are several people here who took advantage of that last time with the pasta offer, pickle fest 2017, ice cream frenzy 2016,17 & 18 .... The only time you might have a problem is if the individual store decides to put a limit on sale but they need to post a sign indicating that. As to when it might happen, that tends to be a bit of a mystery that i've yet to figure out. *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I ended up getting over 40,000 PC points yesterday, but if i had been paying attention i could have gotten 10,000 more.  I had to shop for my mom as well, so i did 2 orders instead of 1.  i would have ended up with 20,000 points for total spend instead of 10,000.

I didn't do the Christie offers - they were 3.47 at no frills which is a rip off!  At shoppers they were 1.99 each, but limit 4, or 3.47 after that.  And no they don't round up, as i didn't get any bonus for 4.

Oh, and that pre cooked pasta .... I tried it the other day...   Just make sure you've got some good sauce to drown it in.  I thought it tasted funny. (Gotta wonder what's in it when it's good til June!)  It'll be handy for our trip and the kids might use it when they are lazy, but now I'm not disappointed I didn't go back for more!


----------



## roxysmum123

About six months ago I got the BMO Airmiles card - but now I"m looking at the sign up bonus for the 'world elite' one...the one with the 120$annual fee....if I already have one BMO card, will I be unable to get the sign up perks for the next one?  If I got approved, I would close out my current card after a couple months so would just have one on the go


----------



## tinkerone

roxysmum123 said:


> About six months ago I got the BMO Airmiles card - but now I"m looking at the sign up bonus for the 'world elite' one...the one with the 120$annual fee....if I already have one BMO card, will I be unable to get the sign up perks for the next one?  If I got approved, I would close out my current card after a couple months so would just have one on the go


I would call and asked Mastercard directly but I can tell you it 'used to be' if you already had a BMO MC and were upgrading then you would not get the bonus.  If you opened a new account you would but then you had to be able to qualify for income on both.  
Things could have changed so again I would suggest calling them directly and asking before you apply.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A couple of years ago, a bunch of us on the forum started card churning for all of the bonuses attached.

I started with the free Sobeys BMO Air Miles Mastercard and got 500 miles upon sign up.  After that, I signed up for the World Elite mentioned above for the 2,000 miles. I've had that card ever since.   

You can't re-sign up for the same card, ever, and receive the bonus miles.  It's a one-time only thing.  

There's also sign up bonuses with American Express, which I've done two separate cards as well.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well now we can add "2019: pasta-palooza bamboozle" to the list of AM promos that got us all hopping like Donald Duck.  For one reason or another!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We had decided that a trip to Sobey's for just the pasta and the chicken things wasn't worth it. HOWEVER, we did finally spy it in Longos last week and snagged a pack for one of my inevitable gastritis attacks but for some stupid reason i didn't read the label till we got home and now i'm really happy we didn't make the drive ... I'm pretty sure most of you know this household's moratorium is still in effect and that darned stuff is made in the USA. I would have put the stuff back on the shelf if i'd noticed & now I'm hoping i don't end up liking it *


----------



## osully

Speaking of BMO... I got an email about a new AirMiles banking plan. 1000AM on sign up, and you earn miles for everything that goes through your account. I already bank with BMO though so I've sent my guy at BMO an email to see if I can sign up! 

If I can't get the bonus 1000AM it'd still be worthwhile for anything that goes through the bank (mortgage, taxes, etc) to get some AM!


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Speaking of BMO... I got an email about a new AirMiles banking plan. 1000AM on sign up, and you earn miles for everything that goes through your account. I already bank with BMO though so I've sent my guy at BMO an email to see if I can sign up!
> 
> If I can't get the bonus 1000AM it'd still be worthwhile for anything that goes through the bank (mortgage, taxes, etc) to get some AM!



I got the same email.  The dealbreaker for me is it doesn’t look like they let you waive the $15.95 monthly fee.


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> I got the same email.  The dealbreaker for me is it doesn’t look like they let you waive the $15.95 monthly fee.





osully said:


> Speaking of BMO... I got an email about a new AirMiles banking plan. 1000AM on sign up, and you earn miles for everything that goes through your account. I already bank with BMO though so I've sent my guy at BMO an email to see if I can sign up!
> 
> If I can't get the bonus 1000AM it'd still be worthwhile for anything that goes through the bank (mortgage, taxes, etc) to get some AM!



I would love to see a copy of this if anyone can post it.

ETA--Disregard this request, I found a link to it online.  Not a good deal at all IMO.  You only get one AM per $30 DEBIT CARD purchase.  I'm getting one AM per $10 purchase with my mastercard.  Also, with my chequing account at BMO I get one AM for every $40 debit card purchase so not exactly a big bonus.  I almost always use my MC.  Yeah, not much of a program at all.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A few things have popped up from Rexall today but since I'm still in bed (it's just too cold out there for the wimpy Duck!) I'm just gonna mention them and once I make it to my desk i'll share links and images.


Spend $50 get 50 AM Valid Jan 28th - 31st

Spend $25 save $5 Valid Jan 28th - 31st

Seniors day tomorrow,  20% off and spend $30 get $10 gift card



Customer appreciation days,  free snaacks

*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did well with the PC Points over the weekend.  Not sure exactly what I spent because I had three purchases.  My total points was 47,500 for around $178.   I did my main shop at my usual store on Friday.  Then Saturday I stopped in at a Loblaws on my way home from taking my DD her groceries at school.  At Loblaws I did two transactions....one was just for Coke that my DH needed for the break room at work (that cost me nothing and earned 8000 pts)...the other transaction was mainly instore offers that they had and earned me another 10,400 pts.   All in all a good weekend for me.

I'm going to swing by Sobeys today to see if they have the pasta in that I have rainchecks for.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since we are chatting about Shoppers, does anyone recall how often they do thoe 20x/$50 point events? Is it once per month? I know I've seen spend $75/20x points as well, or maybe that is a beauty offer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've just edited my post above to give links & images -- if you've already looked at your notifications you won't know that i've fixed it up!*

*NOW .. off to tackle my super exciting Monday chore (still have yet to find the sarcasm font here ) Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!) I noticed some odd red glow coming from the bottom of the oven. Fast forward to almost midnight when i asked hubby to help me remove the bottom tray so i could clean up whatever was smelling burnt and we discovered the heating element had almost burst open! OMG, much longer and then entire oven would have gone up in smoke & wonderful sparks according to the few youtube videos i watched at 1 am  Sooooo, this morning i pulled the oven out, unplugged it, removed the door and took out said element -- that danged thing had actually melted some of the bottom of the oven !! Hubby has gone for an MRI on his foot -- did the other on Friday because OHIP will only pay for one foot a day (How stupid is THAT!?!) and took some pictures with him so he can stop somewhere and buy a new one. ME? Yeah, i get to clean the oven because how often can you work around the stupid element ?!?! *

*Here's the cake in case you're curious BTW*
**


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've just edited my post above to give links & images -- if you've already looked at your notifications you won't know that i've fixed it up!*
> 
> *NOW .. off to tackle my super exciting Monday chore (still have yet to find the sarcasm font here ) Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!) I noticed some odd red glow coming from the bottom of the oven. Fast forward to almost midnight when i asked hubby to help me remove the bottom tray so i could clean up whatever was smelling burnt and we discovered the heating element had almost burst open! OMG, much longer and then entire oven would have gone up in smoke & wonderful sparks according to the few youtube videos i watched at 1 am  Sooooo, this morning i pulled the oven out, unplugged it, removed the door and took out said element -- that danged thing had actually melted some of the bottom of the oven !! Hubby has gone for an MRI on his foot -- did the other on Friday because OHIP will only pay for one foot a day (How stupid is THAT!?!) and took some pictures with him so he can stop somewhere and buy a new one. ME? Yeah, i get to clean the oven because how often can you work around the stupid element ?!?! *
> 
> *Here's the cake in case you're curious BTW*
> *View attachment 378735*



Glad to hear you caught it before it caught on fire! Sounds scary... Hope your hubby can find the replacement part somewhere he can also earn airmiles  

And now I need chocolate cake. All I have at work is my last mug cake, which I think is vanilla. Might have to do... I am not going to think about how many points it is. I'll just make sure and do a workout later


----------



## osully

tinkerone said:


> I would love to see a copy of this if anyone can post it.
> 
> ETA--Disregard this request, I found a link to it online.  Not a good deal at all IMO.  You only get one AM per $30 DEBIT CARD purchase.  I'm getting one AM per $10 purchase with my mastercard.  Also, with my chequing account at BMO I get one AM for every $40 debit card purchase so not exactly a big bonus.  I almost always use my MC.  Yeah, not much of a program at all.



Here is the link. IMHO it's better than nothing. I would definitely switch to BMO if you are an AirMiles collector and have not had an account there. I love their service anyways. 

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/EarnM..._-2000410079&refererPageName=SponsorDirectory


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!)


Well to work off all your stress from yesterday I read that today is National Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day so go find some bubble wrap and go crazy.


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> Here is the link. IMHO it's better than nothing. I would definitely switch to BMO if you are an AirMiles collector and have not had an account there. I love their service anyways.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/EarnM..._-2000410079&refererPageName=SponsorDirectory



thanks for sharing  to me, the deciding factor is whether i’d earn enough miles every month to offset the cost of the account. not exact math, but if 95 cash miles is 10$, i’d have to earn 143 miles per month to recoup the account cost. that’s 4300$ in monthly debit transactions, or less if you maintain a 4000$ balance and have the world elite mastercard (with both, it would take 2000$ in monthly spending to hit 143$). 

the air miles link says a bonus 1500 miles for opening an account, which covers the fees for 10 months. i’m mulling, but i think the return is just not great enough without significant debits per month. the bonus miles wouldn’t apply for online bill payments, right? that would change things for me because i mostly charge credit cards rather than debit.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've just edited my post above to give links & images -- if you've already looked at your notifications you won't know that i've fixed it up!*
> 
> *NOW .. off to tackle my super exciting Monday chore (still have yet to find the sarcasm font here ) Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!) I noticed some odd red glow coming from the bottom of the oven. Fast forward to almost midnight when i asked hubby to help me remove the bottom tray so i could clean up whatever was smelling burnt and we discovered the heating element had almost burst open! OMG, much longer and then entire oven would have gone up in smoke & wonderful sparks according to the few youtube videos i watched at 1 am  Sooooo, this morning i pulled the oven out, unplugged it, removed the door and took out said element -- that danged thing had actually melted some of the bottom of the oven !! Hubby has gone for an MRI on his foot -- did the other on Friday because OHIP will only pay for one foot a day (How stupid is THAT!?!) and took some pictures with him so he can stop somewhere and buy a new one. ME? Yeah, i get to clean the oven because how often can you work around the stupid element ?!?! *
> 
> *Here's the cake in case you're curious BTW*
> *View attachment 378735*



yikes, sounds like a dangerous situation! glad you’re safe and that you’re enjoying your hard-earned cake!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I got 50AM. I thought they must be the 50AM that Sobeys didn't post as part of the promotion before Christmas where your spent $B and got C AM. I called about my missing miles for this offer on Monday and Airmiles posted them for me. I just thought these were those AM being posted by Sobeys a little late. DH got 25 in his account and that lined up with his offer.



I was thinking they were for this too, but DH's was earn 70 miles (anywhere) and get 35 bonus miles, so it couldn't be for that offer. 

Who knows...I sign myself up for so many offers, the smaller ones I can't always keep track of!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've just edited my post above to give links & images -- if you've already looked at your notifications you won't know that i've fixed it up!*
> 
> *NOW .. off to tackle my super exciting Monday chore (still have yet to find the sarcasm font here ) Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!) I noticed some odd red glow coming from the bottom of the oven. Fast forward to almost midnight when i asked hubby to help me remove the bottom tray so i could clean up whatever was smelling burnt and we discovered the heating element had almost burst open! OMG, much longer and then entire oven would have gone up in smoke & wonderful sparks according to the few youtube videos i watched at 1 am  Sooooo, this morning i pulled the oven out, unplugged it, removed the door and took out said element -- that danged thing had actually melted some of the bottom of the oven !! Hubby has gone for an MRI on his foot -- did the other on Friday because OHIP will only pay for one foot a day (How stupid is THAT!?!) and took some pictures with him so he can stop somewhere and buy a new one. ME? Yeah, i get to clean the oven because how often can you work around the stupid element ?!?! *
> 
> *Here's the cake in case you're curious BTW*
> *View attachment 378735*



Oh my God I am so glad you caught that,,I had an element burst in a new oven a few years ago. Glad you are safe.
Oh and that cake looks so good!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've just edited my post above to give links & images -- if you've already looked at your notifications you won't know that i've fixed it up!*
> 
> *NOW .. off to tackle my super exciting Monday chore (still have yet to find the sarcasm font here ) Last night when i decided to give into the urge to complete International Chocolate Cake Day by making a Chocolate Pudding Cake (sorta like a mock lava cake, ooey gooey GOOD!) I noticed some odd red glow coming from the bottom of the oven. Fast forward to almost midnight when i asked hubby to help me remove the bottom tray so i could clean up whatever was smelling burnt and we discovered the heating element had almost burst open! OMG, much longer and then entire oven would have gone up in smoke & wonderful sparks according to the few youtube videos i watched at 1 am  Sooooo, this morning i pulled the oven out, unplugged it, removed the door and took out said element -- that danged thing had actually melted some of the bottom of the oven !! Hubby has gone for an MRI on his foot -- did the other on Friday because OHIP will only pay for one foot a day (How stupid is THAT!?!) and took some pictures with him so he can stop somewhere and buy a new one. ME? Yeah, i get to clean the oven because how often can you work around the stupid element ?!?! *
> 
> *Here's the cake in case you're curious BTW*
> *View attachment 378735*



I am glad that you are ok. 
That cake looks yummy.


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> Here is the link. IMHO it's better than nothing. I would definitely switch to BMO if you are an AirMiles collector and have not had an account there. I love their service anyways.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/EarnM..._-2000410079&refererPageName=SponsorDirectory


Lol, I'm retired BMO staff.  I have lots of accounts there and yes, we do have the best service if I do say so myself.    I don't pay service charges (staff benefit) plus I already get one AM for every $40 spend using my debit card.  Its an off month when I use my debit for $40, everything, and I mean everything, is charged to my MC where I get one for every $10. 
This offer is not for me but thanks very much for taking the time to link.  It could help others.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anybody else just get an email from AM with the subject "You've Been Selected to get fast-tracked to a Reward"? I had to click thru the link and then chose a goal, hit submit (it warned me i can't change once i do) and then they're supposed to start sending me offers??*
**
*Here's what it says after i set my goal --- why this? Because I'm already pretty sure we're gonna love the Hotel Xcaret and we'll find a cheaper way to book the hotel ourselves and then use miles for flights *
**


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anybody else just get an email from AM with the subject "You've Been Selected to get fast-tracked to a Reward"? I had to click thru the link and then chose a goal, hit submit (it warned me i can't change once i do) and then they're supposed to start sending me offers??*
> *View attachment 378785*
> *Here's what it says after i set my goal --- why this? Because I'm already pretty sure we're gonna love the Hotel Xcaret and we'll find a cheaper way to book the hotel ourselves and then use miles for flights *
> *View attachment 378787*


No, but I want it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ack! I want it too! 

So, if you select a flight for your reward, will you only receive travel-related offers?  That's what I would be afraid of.  If the types of offers are related to what you are saving for...


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ack! I want it too!
> 
> So, if you select a flight for your reward, will you only receive travel-related offers?  That's what I would be afraid of.  If the types of offers are related to what you are saving for...


*I have NO idea but i don't want any "thing" so figured, flight sure! I would have rather picked a hotel but flight was the only option for travel.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have NO idea but i don't want any "thing" so figured, flight sure! I would have rather picked a hotel but flight was the only option for travel.*



Oh, good to know! Does it have a set of dates for the promotion?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh, good to know! Does it have a set of dates for the promotion?


*I had to click thru by Feb 8th and they'll let me know "soon" I thought i would try plugging in my secondary card number to the form that pops up and got this notice *

**


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anybody else just get an email from AM with the subject "You've Been Selected to get fast-tracked to a Reward"? I had to click thru the link and then chose a goal, hit submit (it warned me i can't change once i do) and then they're supposed to start sending me offers??*
> *View attachment 378785*
> *Here's what it says after i set my goal --- why this? Because I'm already pretty sure we're gonna love the Hotel Xcaret and we'll find a cheaper way to book the hotel ourselves and then use miles for flights *
> *View attachment 378787*



I got it on our secondary card, but not our main card. I clicked on the 'get fast-tracked' link in the email, it took me to the air miles page that said 
* "Congrats! *
You’ve successfully opted in to get fast-tracked.
You’ll start receiving a series of emails with exclusive Bonus Offers and helpful tips soon.
Look out for them!"

Odd we didn't get it for our 'main' card, however, I've noticed that the offers for our 'main' card haven't been very good since the new year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh no! It's a targeted offer...doh!


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> I got it on our secondary card, but not our main card. I clicked on the 'get fast-tracked' link in the email, it took me to the air miles page that said
> * "Congrats! *
> You’ve successfully opted in to get fast-tracked.
> You’ll start receiving a series of emails with exclusive Bonus Offers and helpful tips soon.
> Look out for them!"
> 
> Odd we didn't get it for our 'main' card, however, I've noticed that the offers for our 'main' card haven't been very good since the new year.



Thanks for the heads up! Almost missed it on DD’s card.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I got it on our secondary card, but not our main card. I clicked on the 'get fast-tracked' link in the email, it took me to the air miles page that said
> * "Congrats! *
> You’ve successfully opted in to get fast-tracked.
> You’ll start receiving a series of emails with exclusive Bonus Offers and helpful tips soon.
> Look out for them!"
> 
> Odd we didn't get it for our 'main' card, however, I've noticed that the offers for our 'main' card haven't been very good since the new year.



This is what happened with mine as well, no mention of picking offer, just "Congrats! you've successfully opted in..."


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is it an email or is the message there when you log into your account?


----------



## chris1212

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anybody else just get an email from AM with the subject "You've Been Selected to get fast-tracked to a Reward"? I had to click thru the link and then chose a goal, hit submit (it warned me i can't change once i do) and then they're supposed to start sending me offers??*



Yes I got the same email today, but haven't clicked on it to activate it yet!


----------



## bababear_50

Snow Day!! Peel Region!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Snow Day!! Peel Region!!!!
> View attachment 378882



Buses are running here (Ottawa). Not sure why... I'll take kiddo to school this morning and am working from home. Wondering if I NEED to shovel to get out of the driveway or if I can get through it. they haven't plowed (yet). There is a thing at the school this morning so I'll need to go back for that, and then either make my way to work or come back home to finish. Depends on the roads. Personally I'm thinking I'd rather just finish the day at home. Next year, trip in the winter. At least have something to look forward to! 

And I could use that email everyone's been getting. I would like to earn some flights for that winter trip  and enough AM for a hotel in Fort Lauderdale for the pre-cruise night.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Snow Day!! Peel Region!!!!
> View attachment 378882



Enjoy! Snow day here too (Halton).  My kids went back to bed. My husband and I are both going to work from home, snowed in as the streets won’t get plowed till much later.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is it an email or is the message there when you log into your account?



It's an email, and then that's the message when you click on the link and it takes you to the air miles website.


----------



## star72232

Silvermist999 said:


> Enjoy! Snow day here too (Halton).  My kids went back to bed. My husband and I are both going to work from home, snowed in as the streets won’t get plowed till much later.



Buses were cancelled here (Cambridge), but my DD decided she really wanted to go to school today.  Since I had to go to work, and her school is only 5 min from there, I took her in.  Not until about an hour after start time though - it took 4 of us about 40 min to clear the sidewalks and driveway.  I'm amazed, the plow had already been past our house at 6am.  We normally seem to be the last street cleared, so I guess Cambridge did a good job staying on top of it.


----------



## Silvermist999

star72232 said:


> Buses were cancelled here (Cambridge), but my DD decided she really wanted to go to school today.  Since I had to go to work, and her school is only 5 min from there, I took her in.  Not until about an hour after start time though - it took 4 of us about 40 min to clear the sidewalks and driveway.  I'm amazed, the plow had already been past our house at 6am.  We normally seem to be the last street cleared, so I guess Cambridge did a good job staying on top of it.



Cambridge sounds like they have their act together.  I probably shouldn’t name the town I’m in, but with the amount of taxes we pay, the service just isn’t up to standard.  An example is they come by with their little sidewalk plows like 2 days after the snowfall when everyone has done their own sidewalks. So the guy is just driving the plow along the sidewalks.  Silly waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh don't even get me started on Halifax!  Worse street and sidewalk clearing EVER! No salt, they use those bobcat things which make the sidewalks even worse! What happened to the says of home owners shoveling their own property...


----------



## star72232

Silvermist999 said:


> Cambridge sounds like they have their act together.  I probably shouldn’t name the town I’m in, but with the amount of taxes we pay, the service just isn’t up to standard.  An example is they come by with their little sidewalk plows like 2 days after the snowfall when everyone has done their own sidewalks. So the guy is just driving the plow along the sidewalks.  Silly waste of taxpayers money.



Well, I went to work, and the main roads aren't done nearly as well as the sidestreets.  It's so weird.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hey gang, I could share this elsewhere but thought I'd start with my peeps first ... Westjet has a sale on currently, not sure how the prices are for anyone BUT i have a code I'm willing to share that will save you another 15% on top of any other discounts.....*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hey gang, I could share this elsewhere but thought I'd start with my peeps first ... Westjet has a sale on currently, not sure how the prices are for anyone BUT i have a code I'm willing to share that will save you another 15% on top of any other discounts.....*



I still have to book our flights in May from YYC to YYZ - I would LOVE an extra discount!

ETA - Interestingly enough, their prices last week were better than their prices this week WITH a seat sale.  Hmmm


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hey gang, I could share this elsewhere but thought I'd start with my peeps first ... Westjet has a sale on currently, not sure how the prices are for anyone BUT i have a code I'm willing to share that will save you another 15% on top of any other discounts.....*



Me please! I have to book YYJ-YOW in July and YYJ-SNA in August.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not happy with the weather right now ... i was planning on hitting up Rexall today to take advantage of all of their offers that would both save me $$ and let me earn some decent AM but I don't want to brave the cold, snow AND public transit. Phooey! Fingers crossed that the upcoming flyer is decent because i can't put at least one of these things off any longer*


----------



## kerreyn

THANK YOU JACQUELINE!!

All booked!  I ended up booking the exit row on the flight to YYZ, and Plus for the flight home.  Saved over $500 with that code - thank you again!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Flyer day tomorrow. Anyone have their Spidy senses going off about a good AM weekend?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Flyer day tomorrow. Anyone have their Spidy senses going off about a good AM weekend?



I'd love to stay up and check out the food flyers at 12pm,, but chances of two snow days in a row= well it has just never happened,6 am comes so soon.
I know of a few things I am hoping for. and it's NOT pasta.lol.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday out west - not the best products/deals for us, but I can probably get 500 or so am out of it. I’ll be making a list tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ladies & Gentlemen it's time to grab the flyers, make lists & get ready to HUNT!! Ontario Sobey's & Foodland*
**


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1300321

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1300323

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1300635

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Blue Friday for Atlantic too. My BIL works for Sobeys and they have changed their flyers to Nation wide, which is why we are now getting the blue fridays.


----------



## tinkerone

Some of the offers, at least in foodland, are ridiculous.  Who needs 5 Nutella?  Or 5 Hot Sauce?  Obviously some families do but it would take us years to go through that much, it would for sure be a donation....which might not be a bad idea


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't think I'll be doing Blue Friday, I didn't see anything on first glance that looked like a must have or an awesome deal. If anyone spots something fabulous let us know  Of course it will probably be out of stock and lead to another pasta fiasco.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I don't think I'll be doing Blue Friday, I didn't see anything on first glance that looked like a must have or an awesome deal. If anyone spots something fabulous let us know  Of course it will probably be out of stock and lead to another pasta fiasco.



Same here.  Which is a good thing since my kids have a PD day this Friday.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> I don't think I'll be doing Blue Friday, I didn't see anything on first glance that looked like a must have or an awesome deal. If anyone spots something fabulous let us know  Of course it will probably be out of stock and lead to another pasta fiasco.



I know it's not the best return (spending $19.95 for 50 am), but we really enjoy those Johnsonville smokies on the front page. I bought them on a Blue Friday last year, and we were surprised how much we liked them.


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> I know it's not the best return (spending $19.95 for 50 am), but we really enjoy those Johnsonville smokies on the front page. I bought them on a Blue Friday last year, and we were surprised how much we liked them.



That could work, kiddo does like "sausages" of all sorts. I assume I could freeze them too. Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

I freeze all the meat type products I pick up on a Blue Friday so taking advantage of that one should work. I don't need a lot of the items they have on offer for Friday but I haven't done up a list yet.

I need to think outside the box and see if any of those other items might be of interest to the 2 DS's who don't live here.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'll go, just for the oatmeal again, hopefully they actually have cookies and cream in stock this time.  We go through 2 boxes a week, so it's no big deal for me to buy 12 boxes for 200AM.  I doubt I'll try to reach the $100 spend this time though, there isn't much else there that works for us.  I'd do nutella, if it wasn't 5 jars!!


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> That could work, kiddo does like "sausages" of all sorts. I assume I could freeze them too. Thanks!



They freeze well - I think I still have a couple packs in my freezer, but they’re small, so I’ll be getting another 5. Hubby was pretty happy when I told him they were on Blue Friday again! 

Now if the weather would just cooperate so we can grill some, that would be great!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Oh, I have a 5 bonus miles on the oatmeal in my offers.  Is that only good for one box?  I'll take the 205, but the 260 would be better  on 12 boxes


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> Oh, I have a 5 bonus miles on the oatmeal in my offers.  Is that only good for one box?  I'll take the 205, but the 260 would be better  on 12 boxes



unfortunately it’ll just count on one box. but still, a pretty good haul!


----------



## pigletto

I don’t see enough of what we would use to get up to a $100 Spend or justify a Blue Friday shop. When I made my initial list it was mostly junk food . So I think I’ve made a deal with myself to put what I would have made ( about $50 in airmiles) directly into savings and skip this one.


----------



## alohamom

pigletto said:


> I don’t see enough of what we would use to get up to a $100 Spend or justify a Blue Friday shop. When I made my initial list it was mostly junk food . So I think I’ve made a deal with myself to put what I would have made ( about $50 in airmiles) directly into savings and skip this one.



LOVE this strategy @pigletto !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I don't see much that we would take advantage of.  I would do the nutella....we go through lots of it...but I buy 2 big jars at Costco for 15 bucks.  My boys eat lots of peanut butter and nutella Sandwiches.  The only thing I want to take advantage of is the laundry detergent.  I still have a little bit of oatmeal from the last blue Friday special.  So I won't stock up on that again.  We are just trying to keep our groceries down and not buying so much in bulk  but we will see what happens   I just need another 900 miles then i have enough for flights for the 4 of us to connect in Calgary for our mexico trip!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Is anyone doing the text to Shell offer?  Does it print on your receipt?

I have two offers, personal 10am when you fill 25L and the text to Shell offer 10am when you fill 25L.  Only one is posting on the receipt and I don't know which one.  Both say they post within 4 weeks, text to Shell one says it's combinable with other offers, first one doesn't say anything. 

The line that normally have the offer listed says 'Missing content for Offer: 19X01007


----------



## kimbert

Yet again, in Atlantic Canada, we will only get 50 bonus miles if we spend $100 during Blue Friday. =(

For us, we will likely get some oatmeal, nutella or chips, as they are all approx. $20 for 100 AM. Oatmeal is $18, Nutella is $19.95 (probably donate most) and the chips (I have had to resort to hiding bags from ourselves, but we do have only 1 left now) are $22.

Which is a decent return, if our points were set to cash, it would mean only "spending" ~$10 for things we eat.


----------



## kerreyn

I've made my list - approx. 625 am for $125, which will depend on what our store has in stock.  The Frank's Red Hot dip mix is a good return IF they have it.  There's some good 'snack' food (salsa, pepperoni sticks, perogies) for the game on Sunday. My DD is thinking about having a super bowl party, so I might just offer to make some appies.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> Is anyone doing the text to Shell offer?  Does it print on your receipt?
> 
> I have two offers, personal 10am when you fill 25L and the text to Shell offer 10am when you fill 25L.  Only one is posting on the receipt and I don't know which one.  Both say they post within 4 weeks, text to Shell one says it's combinable with other offers, first one doesn't say anything.
> 
> The line that normally have the offer listed says 'Missing content for Offer: 19X01007



I am.  

I can't remember what the receipt says, but it posts. When you log into your AM account, it will says Text and get up to 100 miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer update! Finally getting around to the bread baking that was to take place on Monday but was postponed due to the who oven disaster so i have time on my hands while i sit here waiting to see how things turn out. It's already taking much longer thanks to the weather -- yeast took FOREVER to proof and the melted butter that goes in kept going solid while i waited on the danged stuff to get bubbling  The oven took forever to preheat before the element went and now it's taking even LONGER (i was secretly hoping hubby couldn't find one so i would get a new stove!)*

*First post is updated and here's the links not already provided by Mel (hey lady, what on EARTH were you doing up at 3 am?!?)*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Here's what happening for this household (IF i can convince hubby to actually go to BOTH a Foodland & a Sobey's  or heck even ONE!)*

*Foodland: The Prime Stuffed Chicken, Ham & Cheese ones fall under my "calculated risk" list so long as i don't have them more than once a week, every other week and we have them with mushroom risotto made in the Instant Pot giving me a really easy supper! They're $7.99 (AMAZING price!! on sale at Sobeys for $11.99 and we went out of our way last week to pay THAT at Longos ) buy 2 get 50 AM, which is a pretty darned good return IMHO because at that price we would be buying at least 2 anyway!!!*

*Sobey's:*

* The Bothwell Cheese -- we fell in love with this stuff during STB in 2017 or 18, not sure which year it was. It will depend on the actual price and if they have the flavour we really like .. says starting at $6.99 buy 2 get 40 AM*
*The braided strudel (SHhhh don't tell anyone in the get fit thread  ) I have an unhealthy love of that pastry! The return isn't good by Blue Friday standards but ME LIKEY! $3.49 buy 1 get 10 AM*
*Mayo -- maybe?? depends on which type and which size jar (confusing!) $4.99 buy 2 get 30 AM*
*Nutella -- now why you ask, would a household with only 2 adults buy FIVE jars?? Easy, we have 4 adult children who all LOVE that stuff and if the date is decent, guess what they're all getting for Christmas  I also adore the stuff but the rude dietician wants me to cut WAY back on my chocolate consumption, which was never very high but guess what I'm craving now!!*
*Hemp Hearts -- I'll need to compare the price i pay at Costco for what size bag because this is something I'm supposed to add to my diet (not a real fan of it ...)*
*Perogies --The bite sized ones have NO SPICES in them which means on the days when i get hangry and we need supper 10 minutes ago i can chuck those in some boiling water, toss some ham at them and POOF dinner! $2.49 buy 4 get 50 AM. That is the price we consider "on sale" at Metro so i'm happy with the return!*
*Dish soap, gotta check where Palmolive is made, but i use 'cheap soap" in the laundry when washing the sheets & pillow cases (it helps remove the gross head oil a bald scalp creates!)*

*Other than the strudel and Nutella those are all things we buy & need anyway so I'd be happy to get the AM return and since i still have a ton of money left on Sobey's gift cards we won't be out any of this week's grocery budget!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> Is anyone doing the text to Shell offer?  Does it print on your receipt?
> 
> I have two offers, personal 10am when you fill 25L and the text to Shell offer 10am when you fill 25L.  Only one is posting on the receipt and I don't know which one.  Both say they post within 4 weeks, text to Shell one says it's combinable with other offers, first one doesn't say anything.
> 
> The line that normally have the offer listed says 'Missing content for Offer: 19X01007





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am.
> 
> I can't remember what the receipt says, but it posts. When you log into your AM account, it will says Text and get up to 100 miles


I am doing it as well and the receipt says -10 Bonus Miles - Exclusive offer and it shows up on my air miles account as shown above.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am.
> 
> I can't remember what the receipt says, but it posts. When you log into your AM account, it will says Text and get up to 100 miles



Ahh, thank you!  Yes, it posted and says that, I didn't notice.  Thank you so much, now to track and go after the other offer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> I am doing it as well and the receipt says -10 Bonus Miles - Exclusive offer and it shows up on my air miles account as shown above.



Are you doing both at the same time, exclusive and text?  I didn't get a "10 Bonus Miles - Exclusive offer" posting only the text one posted.  It's my husband's account, he just forwards his emails to me and I opted in, maybe I need to opt in from his account.


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> Are you doing both at the same time, exclusive and text? I didn't get a "10 Bonus Miles - Exclusive offer" posting only the text one posted. It's my husband's account, he just forwards his emails to me and I opted in, maybe I need to opt in from his account.


Nope I just get the 10 text miles so don't know why it shows as that.  That is how it has showed up both times on my receipts.


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> Nope I just get the 10 text miles so don't know why it shows as that.  That is how it has showed up both times on my receipts.



Oh that's interesting.  I'm going to try opting in again and see what happens, I need gas soon.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sobey's:*
> 
> * The Bothwell Cheese -- we fell in love with this stuff during STB in 2017 or 18, not sure which year it was. It will depend on the actual price and if they have the flavour we really like .. says starting at $6.99 buy 2 get 40 AM*




For us it was STB 2016, I remember everyone didn't have it and it was the year of very specific items. We love it too and still buy it as well.  I'm looking at Flipp and it says Balderson cheese not Bothwell (also Canadian).  I think the last time I bought Bothwell I paid $4.99, the one I currently have in the fridge is 170g so they are comparable price points.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Blue Friday, I'm leaning towards a few boxes of Quaker and perhaps the Tostitos 2/$5 50 airmiles wub 4.  And potatoes $1.99 no airmiles but I've been waiting for a sale price for a few weeks now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just info on Airmiles WDW Canadian ticket shipping,

I ordered 2 5-day tickets on one account and 2 7-day tickets on another.  Just received shipping notification (5 days later) and both shipments are coming Fedex, different tracking numbers.


----------



## osully

Ooooh finally they have tons of things on Blue Friday that we will use!

I just hope they have adequate stock!


Frank’s Red Hot - if they really do have stock of the 0.99 seasoning packets then that would be AMAZING!
Tostitos (don’t think 4 bags will survive past our Super Bowl viewing party LOL)
Johnsonville sausages
Folgers coffee
Palmolive dish soap
Hellmann’s Mayo


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I will get 10 of the Frank dips (100), 2 of the Folgers k cups (30), 4 tostitos (50) (hopefully the garlic and jalepeno ones are included!)

We eat perogies, but I just don't need 4 boxes of them.

Oh, I looked up what flavours of dips and there are only two.  Buffalo Ranch and Fiesta bean.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I might take a pass on BF this time.  There is very little that I want/need and I feel like the required quantities are ridiculous this time.  There are maybe three things that I would buy so I guess it will come down to what happens at work tomorrow and what I feel like doing after work.

ETA.....LOL, I thought today was Thursday.  That means I have an additional day of work this week


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just a heads up for anyone waiting on bonus miles from an offer Nov 2-4. Feb 4 is the date we go after missing miles.  

Here is a sample of what mine is:









An amazing Bonus Offer is our way of 
saying thanks for being so great:

From November 2 to November 4, 2018, get *35 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you shop and collect 70 Miles at any AIR MILES Partner1.

Collect 70 Miles and Get 35 Bonus Miles

Offer valid November 2 to November 4, 2018.


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to have a look around at my Sobeys store tomorrow just to see what their stock is before I make a list for stuff. They have upped the quantities required again.....
I will be picking up the chicken (Prime) at Foodland,,just hoping my Foodland has more than a couple of boxes but trying not to get too excited about this Blue Friday.
Hugs
Mel

I do need pancake syrup and have a get *my offers* for an extra 8 airmiles buy 1


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I might take a pass on BF this time.  There is very little that I want/need and I feel like the required quantities are ridiculous this time.  There are maybe three things that I would buy so I guess it will come down to what happens at work tomorrow and what I feel like doing after work.
> 
> ETA.....LOL, I thought today was Thursday.  That means I have an additional day of work this week




Lol, Hon
It's this darn awful weather..Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone was considering shopping at Rexall today to use the email coupon, DON'T! The flyer that starts on Friday looks AWESOME at first glance!!!!*

*Weekend threshold spend 50 get 100, lots of products with bonus miles that are over the 1:1 ratio*

*On my phone so can't share a link ---shhh I'm supposed to be sleeping *


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think I will get 10 of the Frank dips (100), 2 of the Folgers k cups (30), 4 tostitos (50) (hopefully the garlic and jalepeno ones are included!)
> 
> We eat perogies, but I just don't need 4 boxes of them.
> 
> Oh, I looked up what flavours of dips and there are only two.  Buffalo Ranch and Fiesta bean.


LOL Fiesta Bean doesn't sound very good. Buffalo Ranch does... to me. I make shredded buffalo chicken weekly in the Instant Pot so I can imagine that flavour instead being REALLY good. Or try 1 and donate 4 to Food Bank.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Lol, Hon
> It's this darn awful weather..Hugs to you
> Mel


Todays -35 (wind chill) is def causing brain freeze.   I think all work should be cancelled and fuzzy blankets with movies should be forced upon us all.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Nope, nothing in the flyer for me for Blue Friday.   My list is full of really basic things:  coffee, flour, bacon...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back from Sobeys (Ontario), finally got the rest of the Barilla pasta from the last Blue Friday.  Cashier told me she had checked out the guy that took all of them right at store opening last time, she said his cart was full.  So I guess I have to beat him there tomorrow if I really want anything.  I don't think that will happen lol.

Shelf checked a few items for tomorrow:

Tostitos: lots, all flavours included in sale price so I imagine all included in Blue Friday
Quaker: lots
Frank's dips: only had bean and only 6, no buffalo (maybe they'll have more tomorrow but I doubt it)
Frank's other products: $2.49 very small bottle (6 on shelf), other bottles $3.99 (reg size) and $5.99 (large size)
Balderson cheese: every variety is $1 off regular price, $6.99 (about 6 kinds) up to $10.49
Manitoba Hemp Hearts: 56g, $1.99 regular $2.49, shelf cleared, larger bag 227g $5.99 reg $8.49


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> Buffalo Ranch does... to me. I make shredded buffalo chicken weekly in the Instant Pot so I can imagine that flavour instead being REALLY good.



Ohhh that sounds so good! I might just have to try that too...


----------



## tinkerone

After perusing the flyers I think I'm going to have to bow down to Optimum points this week.  I was looking at the Hellmans Mayo at Foodland for $4.99, buy 2 get 30 AM.  So, $9.98 less the value of the AM's, approximately $3, each jar would cost me $3.49.  Then I would have to take into account the cost of gas as its about a 15/20 minute drive.  We have to buy Vegan Hellmans because DGS has an egg allergy.  I now see that Loblaws has it on for $3.99 and they are two blocks away, save the gas and the time to get to Foodland.  They also have a coke offer on again, spend $25 get 8000 points ($8) and the coke is on for $6.35.  With the points included that would actually make each case $4.35 and I can't top that deal.  I'll buy 4 cases and smile.
Good luck to all who are going for the AM's this week.  Hope you all have great success.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My trip to Blue Friday just jumped into the realm of possible because I'm a wimp! I cancelled my trip into Toronto tomorrow morning -- something about leaving the house at 5 am to brave the minus too much temp & wind chill for a 6 minute treatment doesn't excite me!! Because the hubby was going to get up and drive me to the bus to eliminate the 45 minute walk,  i should be able to convince him to head to the grocery stores  I showed him what i want and he agreed with most of them. *

*By my calculations we should be spending:*

*$16 for 2 boxes of chicken thingees at Foodland for 50 AM*
*$10 for 4 boxes of perogies at Sobey's for 50 AM*
*$3.50 for strudel at Sobey's for 10 AM if they have a flavour i like*
*$14.00 for cheese at Soeby's for 40 AM again depending on cost of the one we like*
*$20 on Nutella at Sobey's for 100 AM depending on expiry date*
*If the products i want are in stock -- $26 for 100 AM*
*Add the "maybe" products for an extra $37.50 to earn 150 AM*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Days In the Sun said:


> Just back from Sobeys (Ontario), finally got the rest of the Barilla pasta from the last Blue Friday.  Cashier told me she had checked out the guy that took all of them right at store opening last time, she said his cart was full.  So I guess I have to beat him there tomorrow if I really want anything.  I don't think that will happen lol.


Well, if you'll pardon the Game of Thrones reference... *speaks like a person of Braavos* _A man can only hold so many rainchecks... _
Just no fights in Aisle 7 okay people?


----------



## alohamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> Well, if you'll pardon the Game of Thrones reference... *speaks like a person of Braavos* _A man can only hold so many rainchecks... _
> Just no fights in Aisle 7 okay people?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links for the Rexall flyer are updated in the first post.*

*Rexall Western Flyer*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*

*New $5.00 survey coupon is also available. This link is always the same but you do need to use the newest one for the proper date to show up and for it to scan correctly (not sure why but i have been caught short before!) If you still see the Feb date, clear your history for the last hour, refresh the page and it should pop up!*
*$5.00 off when you Spend $25.00 or more Valid till March 5th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop!  I have a spend threshold offer for PC Optimum, spend $100 get 10,000 points! Plus, I have a whack of good targeted offers (meats are the best for earning).  I'll be going getting most of food from their I guess this weekend!


----------



## marchingstar

I think I’ll put together a blue friday trip tomorrow (i’ll make a list after work tonight and see if it’s worth it for me. i’m definitely in the camp of wishing they’d focus on some basics. we use cloth diapers, which means lots of laundry. we go through soooo much laundry soap but it has to be tide, and we much prefer pods. it feels like it’s been forever since they’ve showed up.

i have another question about pc points too—is it typical to get the 20x offer for shoppers weekly? i’ve only been paying attention to the program for a few weeks, but i think this is the 3rd week in a row i’ve gotten the offer as a one-day exclusive.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> i have another question about pc points too—is it typical to get the 20x offer for shoppers weekly? i’ve only been paying attention to the program for a few weeks, but i think this is the 3rd week in a row i’ve gotten the offer as a one-day exclusive.



Yes, sort of.  Personal one day offers are Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Tuesday offers you need to sign up for their text messages and they are the same for everyone and Thursday is senior's day so they don't usually send offers.  There used to be some awesome personal offers, not so much any more, equivalent to 20x (30%) is usually the max and usually you have to spend $50+.  This does vary though, sometimes you'll get a 4-day offer Thursday to Sunday (never when there is 20x promo on the weekend), sometimes offers at a higher rate in a category etc.  Also, the weekday pattern seems to be that you'll only get one 20x equivalent a week, the other 1 day offers will be less, sometimes you won't get any.  For example, this week I do not have a Friday offer, husband has 20x wus $100.


----------



## juniorbugman

I have my Blue Friday all planned out - lots to buy for me so I will get the spend 100 get 100 as well as my spend 100 get 30 and any of the bonus items I buy. Sobeys is our regular store as it is 5 minutes away and I can walk there if I so desire (not for Blue Friday of course).  Now to hope that the items are in stock when I get there.  My paper ad doesn't come until after 7 tonight so I was thinking of walking to the store now to get one but I think that it is too cold for that so I will make due with the online version for now.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, sort of.  Personal one day offers are Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Tuesday offers you need to sign up for their text messages and they are the same for everyone and Thursday is senior's day so they don't usually send offers.  There used to be some awesome personal offers, not so much any more, equivalent to 20x (30%) is usually the max and usually you have to spend $50+.  This does vary though, sometimes you'll get a 4-day offer Thursday to Sunday (never when there is 20x promo on the weekend), sometimes offers at a higher rate in a category etc.  Also, the weekday pattern seems to be that you'll only get one 20x equivalent a week, the other 1 day offers will be less, sometimes you won't get any.  For example, this week I do not have a Friday offer, husband has 20x wus $100.



thanks for explaining


----------



## marchingstar

juniorbugman said:


> I have my Blue Friday all planned out - lots to buy for me so I will get the spend 100 get 100 as well as my spend 100 get 30 and any of the bonus items I buy. Sobeys is our regular store as it is 5 minutes away and I can walk there if I so desire (not for Blue Friday of course).  Now to hope that the items are in stock when I get there.  My paper ad doesn't come until after 7 tonight so I was thinking of walking to the store now to get one but I think that it is too cold for that so I will make due with the online version for now.



My local store is about a 15 minute walk away. Pre-baby, no way would I walk for Blue Friday. But now, we have a stroller with a huge storage basket--it's sort of turned into a habit for the kiddo and I to walk over and see how many bonus products I can fit in the basket!


----------



## bababear_50

Blue Friday
I made a visit to my Sobeys store to check on stock,,,then I decided to only do Foodland tomorrow.
I will hopefully get the chicken I want and some oatmeal,,maybe Nutella,,,cause I asked Google if I could melt Nutella
https://www.google.com/search?q=can...7j0l4j69i64.5883j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8.
Maybe fresh fruit chocolate dip? Shhhhh....

If I buy the Tostitos and chips I will end up eating them and I am trying NOT to do this.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Tortillas dipped in melted Nutella sound like a possible game day dessert. Just thinking


----------



## osully

Dang. I actually do want to try the Buffalo Ranch seasoning mix and the Red Hot seasoning. I eye it in the aisle every time LOL. That on some homemade popcorn would be so good!


----------



## star72232

Has anyone used the Starbucks evouchers outside of Canada or the US?  DS and I will be going to Europe in May and if I can pay for a couple of lunches with points, all the better.  How do you use the evouchers?  Do you need an internet connection?


----------



## isabellea

star72232 said:


> Has anyone used the Starbucks evouchers outside of Canada or the US?  DS and I will be going to Europe in May and if I can pay for a couple of lunches with points, all the better.  How do you use the evouchers?  Do you need an internet connection?



We had them to DH’s physical gift card.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

you add greek yogurt to nutella to make fruit dip.  you're welcome D


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> Has anyone used the Starbucks evouchers outside of Canada or the US?  DS and I will be going to Europe in May and if I can pay for a couple of lunches with points, all the better.  How do you use the evouchers?  Do you need an internet connection?



I did a search since you got me excited about this, I'm off to Europe as well in a few weeks.  Gift card info from Starbucks website (I imagine evoucher is no different):

*Customer Service*
*Where can I use my Starbucks Card?*
Published 09/17/2012 11:16 AM | Updated 11/15/2018 03:45 PM

Starbucks _Cards_ are accepted at most Starbucks locations in North America, including airport and grocery locations. Starbucks _Cards_ can also be used interchangeably at most stores in the U.S., Canada, Puerto Rico, United Kingdom, Ireland, Australia and Mexico.

Starbucks _Cards_ issued in Brazil, Germany, Italy, France, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Philippines, Portugal, Russia, Singapore, Spain, Taiwan, Thailand and Turkey may only be used in the market from which they are issued.

https://customerservice.starbucks.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2010/kw/gift card where can i use


----------



## star72232

Days In the Sun said:


> I did a search since you got me excited about this, I'm off to Europe as well in a few weeks.  Gift card info from Starbucks website (I imagine evoucher is no different):
> 
> *Customer Service*
> *Where can I use my Starbucks Card?*
> Published 09/17/2012 11:16 AM | Updated 11/15/2018 03:45 PM
> 
> Starbucks _Cards_ are accepted at most Starbucks locations in North America, including airport and grocery locations. Starbucks _Cards_ can also be used interchangeably at most stores in the U.S., Canada, Puerto Rico, United Kingdom, Ireland, Australia and Mexico.
> 
> Starbucks _Cards_ issued in Brazil, Germany, Italy, France, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Philippines, Portugal, Russia, Singapore, Spain, Taiwan, Thailand and Turkey may only be used in the market from which they are issued.
> 
> https://customerservice.starbucks.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2010/kw/gift card where can i use




Thank you!  We’ll be in Germany, France and England (with flight stops in Ireland), so I’ll probably get a few to use for the UK/Ireland part of the trip. If they don’t work, I’ll just keep them for when I get home, so no real loss.


----------



## osully

Good luck today everyone who is doing Blue Friday! Report back! 

I have a feeling I will be asking for some rainchecks...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I haven't checked in the past week as we've been so busy around here.

I just wanted to let everyone know this morning I came across $1 off coupons for Tostitos tortilla chips and .50 cents off Quaker Instant Oatmeal at TastyRewards.ca.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Blue Friday was a bust for me.  Quaker changed the recipe on the Cookies and Cream (and some other) oatmeal a while back to get rid of the artificial flavours.  Sadly, it also made it gooey and gross and my son won't eat it anymore.  Last week at Loblaws they had the old stuff back, which made for one happy kid.  I was really hoping that Quaker had just reverted because it was so gross, but all both my sobey's had was the new recipe, and I'm not buying 12 boxes of something he won't eat, so no Blue Friday for me


----------



## ottawamom

Just back and have totaled up my Sobeys/Foodland shop. $214, 805AM, I was there at 7:30 and The Tostitos dips packages were already gone. Lots of oatmeal, chips etc on the shelf. Not sure how many Johnsonville sauages will be there later in the day. When you have to get 5 for the offer, the stock goes down quickly. 
Foodland had a fair number of the Maple Leaf meat products. I thought there were only two in the package, was pleasantly surprised to see there were 4. It was a good deal.

We cleaned out the freezer last weekend and repacked it. Today after Blue Friday I still have room left in the freezer.

I was going to get up and be at the store for 7am but I just couldn't get going (and out of my warm bed) this morning. My guardian angel must have been watching out for me. There was a bad accident on the road I would have taken to get to the store likely at the time I would have been there. By the time I approached that section of road I heard about the accident on the radio. Quick turn at the next corner and I was on an alternate route to the store. Things happen for a reason sometimes (no Tostitos dips but I'm safe and sound).


----------



## bababear_50

Ottawamom I am so glad you delayed shopping....so happy you are safe...guardian angels watching over you.

My Foodland shop
Picked up 12 boxes Prime Chicken and 6 boxes of Oatmeal ,case water
Used the spend 100 get 100 airmiles
total spend
$117.15
Total airmiles
529

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

I went to the Sobey's at Hazeldean and Terry Fox.  They had everything on my list, and there were a couple things with some great coupons on them which made it even better.  Tostitos, buy 3 get a free 12 pack of Pepsi, the Pepperoni sticks buy 2 get 1 free. $164, 30% savings, 300 AM, 7 cents off gas


----------



## osully

kuhltiffany said:


> I went to the Sobey's at Hazeldean and Terry Fox.  They had everything on my list, and there were a couple things with some great coupons on them which made it even better.  Tostitos, buy 3 get a free 12 pack of Pepsi, the Pepperoni sticks buy 2 get 1 free. $164, 30% savings, 300 AM, 7 cents off gas



Ooh. That’s good news actually. 

Any Frank’s seasoning packets or jar by chance? I have a lot of bottles of their hot sauce left from the last Blue Friday so would rather try the new (to me) product.


----------



## Days In the Sun

star72232 said:


> Thank you!  We’ll be in Germany, France and England (with flight stops in Ireland), so I’ll probably get a few to use for the UK/Ireland part of the trip. If they don’t work, I’ll just keep them for when I get home, so no real loss.



I'm doing Germany, France flying AerLingus through Dublin.  There is a Starbucks listed after passenger screening in Terminal 1, unfortunately I'm connecting in Terminal 2.  So it would have been nice but not helpful this trip.  We are at Disney April/May so no real loss either, I'll be using ours there.


----------



## bababear_50

Alright I caved in and went to Dobeys
5 jars of Nutella
1 package of braided apple strudel
4 boxes of perogies 
4 bags Tostitos 
4 jars of salsa
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Caved as well.  Spent $143 ($93 Blue Friday, $50 regular groceries), 598 airmiles and  7 cents and 4 cents off gas.

I did 10 Franks seasonings, 4 Tostitos, 12 oatmeal and 8 perogies.  There were 15 Franks packets at 11am, I took 10 and left 5 for the next guy, we only buy the lime flavoured Tostitos (6 left, took 4).  Only thing I didn't get was the hemp seed which was cleared yesterday as well. I didn't ask for a raincheck, only 15am and I really didn't want 5 anyway.

The oatmeal endcap had Quaker coupons, b3g1 free one coupon per customer.  If you want to keep a lookout for them, they are black and white.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Safeway.

As usual, I deviated from my list and ended up getting an extra 10 pkgs of the Franks Fiesta Bean mix (for the food bank, along with the Quaker Oatmeal for the food bank) and an extra 5 pkgs of the Johnsonville smokies (making perogies and polish smokies to take to my daughter's place for superbowl Sunday).

Spent $180.47 (exlud. tax) and earned 798 AM and .07 cents off gas as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Once again, no Blue Friday shopping for the Duck, eventually we'll manage to make this work! Hubby had a couple of fires crop up that he has to deal with and he can't afford to take the 2 - 3 hours out of his day for what would only net us MAYBE 100 miles. I told him that we HAVE to hit up a Rexall then, we could probably put together 2  $50 transactions and snag at least 200 AM*

*



*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once again, no Blue Friday shopping for the Duck, eventually we'll manage to make this work! Hubby had a couple of fires crop up that he has to deal with and he can't afford to take the 2 - 3 hours out of his day for what would only net us MAYBE 100 miles. I told him that we HAVE to hit up a Rexall then, we could probably put together 2  $50 transactions and snag at least 200 AM*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



it stinks, but it sounds like it wouldn't really be worth it anyways. I don't think I'm going to bother with Blue Friday either. There just aren't offers on things we use very often, so I would either be donating stuff or letting it sit in my cupboard. Maybe next time.

Instead, I'm going to stay home and bake a cake! I want to end up with a funky looking bundt cake, so this morning I made blueberry sauce. I'm going to try and make a fruit juice-based cake with a lemon cream cheese frosting. No air miles, but it should be fun!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> it stinks, but it sounds like it wouldn't really be worth it anyways. I don't think I'm going to bother with Blue Friday either. There just aren't offers on things we use very often, so I would either be donating stuff or letting it sit in my cupboard. Maybe next time.
> 
> Instead, I'm going to stay home and bake a cake! I want to end up with a funky looking bundt cake, so this morning I made blueberry sauce. I'm going to try and make a fruit juice-based cake with a lemon cream cheese frosting. No air miles, but it should be fun!


*Unfortunately for us, all of the things we would have been buying ARE on our list for this week  2 of the items are on my perpetual "wait for a sale and stock up" list as well. *

*Your time will be better spent making a cake! Yesterday was sammich bread baking for me and I was thinking about making cheese bread today but ran out of steam before i pulled Max out of the cupboard. BUT a cake?? huhm, maybe we need one too ....*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone get an offer like this today?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*YUP! Just came now but slightly different threshold for the Duck who rarely shops at Sobey's!*
**


----------



## tinkerone

One year ago I started doing Rewarding Your Opinion to collect AM's.  Since this is the one year mark I thought I would report in.  To date I have collected 2254 AM's doing surveys.  I will say that there was a 6 week or so time period where they had my account locked for some reason and I have only done a few surveys since the end of November.  Over all I could have done better but it was a fairly easy 2254.  
If anyone is thinking about doing this I would say go for it.  Might want to wait and see if its one of the items for the Mega Miles or Shop the Block offers as it has been in the past but for sure, sign up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did stop for a quick shop at Safeway today...only picked up perogies and laundry detergent.  Spent 23.45 and got 100 AM.  I might swing by and pick up more laundry detergent again.  Not many other things that we would use...and we are trying to cut back on extra spending.  So I'll take by 100 AM for 23 bucks


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> One year ago I started doing Rewarding Your Opinion to collect AM's. Since this is the one year mark I thought I would report in. To date I have collected 2254 AM's doing surveys. I will say that there was a 6 week or so time period where they had my account locked for some reason and I have only done a few surveys since the end of November. Over all I could have done better but it was a fairly easy 2254.
> If anyone is thinking about doing this I would say go for it. Might want to wait and see if its one of the items for the Mega Miles or Shop the Block offers as it has been in the past but for sure, sign up.



Those rewards add up.  I average around 50 - 75 AM a month just doing those.  I tend to do them later in the evening while watching mindless tv.  They add up over the year.  It makes me want to go back and see how many I collected over the year.


----------



## juniorbugman

I did a Blue Friday shop today at Sobeys and for my $133 shop I netted 479 airmiles.  6 reg miles, 30 bonus threshold spend, 2 loaded offers of 13 and the rest were my Blue Friday bonus miles.  Of my 50 items bought only 7 were not blue Friday deals but they were items needed so I think that I did good.  I was going to buy the 8 bags of Old Dutch chips and get 100 air miles but I figured I didn't need all that salty junk food but I did buy one of the braided strudels that I plan to enjoy.


----------



## osully

On my way to Sobeys now... wish me luck!


----------



## Spotthecat

We leave for our disney cruise in 6 days...trying not to go nuts buying groceries. The lure of Blue Friday isn't as great when it's accompanied by a 30 minute drive to get there...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did the Folgers k-cups and Tostitos (80 miles total) for $27. I had to get a raincheck for the Frank's dips.  I don't even know if our local Sobeys' carries these.


----------



## Glynis4

I did Blue Friday at IGA today. Not my usual grocery store, but I was in the area. It was awesome! They had everything I wanted - franks dip mix, perogies, oatmeal (I can not buy ANY more oatmeal now lol), & Tostitos (I bought 4 bags, wish I would have bought some salsa instead of so many bags, not sure what I was thinking....) This was mid afternoon. Spent $49 (got a couple random other things I needed while there), and 252AM.


----------



## osully

So by the time I got to Sobeys there were exactly 2 packets left of the Frank's Buffalo Ranch seasoning mix at $0.99 ea, picked up those. There were 2 or 3 each of the dry spice mix bottles at $3.99 ea so I got one of each flavour like I wanted to (hello Buffalo Ranch Popcorn!), and then I remembered I needed 5 items so I picked up the smallest possible bottle of Frank's Red Hot which was like 150ml and only $2.49. I had a targeted offer for that one actually!

For the first time in a long time, they had enough of everything I wanted to pick up! Woohoo! Sausages, Franks', Tostitos, Folgers, mayo... everything!

Spent $101.07 and got 323AM. Plus I got a free 12 pack of the Bubly sparkling water with my Tostitos so thanks for the tip


----------



## osully

Guys... the avocado oil mayo from Hellmann's is GOOD! It's not 100% avocado oil unfortunately, it's made with canola too. 

Anyone else pick some of that up yesterday?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I didn't get to Safeway until 8 pm.  I wasn't planning a big BF shop really so I wasn't too disappointed that they were out of a lot of things.  I got chips and tortillas/salsa for superbowl.  I forgot to get a rain check for the Franks package dips.  Those were cleaned right out.  But, I'm in use up stuff in my cupboard mode so I didn't need so buy large quantities of stuff I don't need for a while.  Managed 290 AM with a $133 spend.  Today (or tomorrow seeing as it's late for me already! lol)  I'm making some Italian Sausage soup with the sausages from there! 

I also got the MC Bonus for Safeway - up to 220 if I spend $440.  Not sure I'll be able to do that in a month there. Depends on their specials.  I've been shopping for my mom too so hopefully they'll have a big sale on Campbells soup or toilet paper and she'll want to stock up for 6 months!! Ha.


----------



## tinkerone

I received an offer I haven't seen posted yet (but I may have missed it).  From Shell

*Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles *
when you complete 4 eligible in-store purchases of $5 or more
This offer is valid from February 1 – February 28, 2019. It’s exclusively for your AIR MILES Collector Number ending in XXXX.

Simply swipe your Card – no coupon required!


----------



## sechelt

I got 417 am and spent $136.  I don't usually go to Blue Friday but have been reading everyone's posts and feel so motivated to get enough points for my trip to Australia.  Today I'm heading to Rexall to see if there's anything there for me to reach the $50 mark.  I won't buy just to get points unless it's something I'll truly use.  

Thanks for all the tips everyone!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned 21,600 PC Optimum points today on $149. Not too bad.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> I received an offer I haven't seen posted yet (but I may have missed it).  From Shell
> 
> *Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles *
> when you complete 4 eligible in-store purchases of $5 or more
> This offer is valid from February 1 – February 28, 2019. It’s exclusively for your AIR MILES Collector Number ending in XXXX.
> 
> Simply swipe your Card – no coupon required!



Is that an emailed offer?  I never do in-store purchases, maybe I should start so I might get these type of offers.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is that an emailed offer?  I never do in-store purchases, maybe I should start so I might get these type of offers.


Yes, email offer.  We seldom purchase in store, only when we get these kinds of offers so I'm not sure it has anything to do with that but who knows.


----------



## Baby Ninja

tinkerone said:


> Yes, email offer.  We seldom purchase in store, only when we get these kinds of offers so I'm not sure it has anything to do with that but who knows.


Whenever I receive these kinds of offers I purchase a lotto or scratch ticket. I confirmed quite some time ago with my local Shell station that lotto does in fact net AM. During Shop The Block, my $10 in store purchase was a scratch ticket which amazingly resulted in a win of $15 .  One completed coupon and $5 back in my pocket!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I received an offer I haven't seen posted yet (but I may have missed it).  From Shell
> 
> *Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles *
> when you complete 4 eligible in-store purchases of $5 or more
> This offer is valid from February 1 – February 28, 2019. It’s exclusively for your AIR MILES Collector Number ending in XXXX.
> 
> Simply swipe your Card – no coupon required!



I got something similar in January and again now for February. Mine was spend $5 instore at Shell get 25AM (Total for the whole month). I combined that with a buy 3 for $5 on Powerade reg. $2.80ea (will give to the boys). So I spent $5.65 with tax and got 35AM. Way better than what I'm getting from Rexall at the moment. The 25AM was targeted the 3 for $5 was instore special.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Hit Sobeys last night with my husband. We each spent about $112 and I got 306 air miles and he got 106. Then he asked how I did that even though he saw me loading up on air miles bonus items like Tostitos and perogies.

Plus I used a $150 gift card that I got 150 bonus miles for purchasing back in Dec.

As soon as these miles and the Shop the Block miles post, we officially have enough for 4 seven day adult Disney World passes.

Gave my family the option this morning of WDW, Europe, or Hawaii since we aren’t locked into any bookings anywhere yet and one picked WDW, one Europe, and one Hawaii. We were planning WDW and are overdue for WDW so might just leave it at that for now.


----------



## kitntrip

I'm sitting at 14432 AM, which are being saved for 3 plane tickets to NB. I'm hoping the shop the block bonus comes through soon, and may be able to use AM for at least one flight home and pay cash fare for the other 2. Then I start saving again to hopefully fund at least half the amount needed to go to Universal Orlando in Fall 2020 through AM/Redtag. I wasn't able to do the Blue Friday though, broke until payday!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back from our Sunday shopping trip -- a bit longer and more involved than usual. My dietitian told me that Milestones is excellent with dietary issues and we discovered that they have a pretty awesome Brunch menu  that's good all weekend & holidays from opening till 4 pm that is easy to work around for me so once every couple of weeks we're doing that instead of just coffee! They also give Scene points and once you go they push out another offer to get mega points on your next visit, bill was just under $40 and we got 310 scene points, pretty awesome in my book.*
*First up was Metro - nowhere near what Blue Friday would have brought but total bill was $51.05 and snagged 30 AM and I'm happy-ish with that.*
*Next down to Longos -- have found that their meat is beyond compare both in taste & cost to any other store so we're willing to make the drive. Got some stewing beef for the IP, 2 boxes of perogies (2/$4 cheaper than Sobeys) and a box of the Stuffed Chicken Breasts that were on sale AND had a shelf coupon for an extra $2.00 off. Saving money takes the place of earning miles any day of the week for hte Duck*
*Dropped the groceries at home and headed to Rexall -- managed to do 2 transactions there: one for $50.56 that snagged 116 AM and the other was for $56.58 that snagged 122 AM. Used the survey coupon on both transactions so total spent, after tax was $110.28 for 238 AM. *

*All in all, a pretty decent haul for a Sunday afternoon AND we had brunch to start the day off! Not what you Blue Friday shoppers managed to get but we would only have picked up about 120 from that anyway. Next up? CHEESE BREAD!*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Back from our Sunday shopping trip -- a bit longer and more involved than usual. My dietitian told me that Milestones is excellent with dietary issues and we discovered that they have a pretty awesome Brunch menu  that's good all weekend & holidays from opening till 4 pm that is easy to work around for me so once every couple of weeks we're doing that instead of just coffee! They also give Scene points and once you go they push out another offer to get mega points on your next visit, bill was just under $40 and we got 310 scene points, pretty awesome in my book.*
> *First up was Metro - nowhere near what Blue Friday would have brought but total bill was $51.05 and snagged 30 AM and I'm happy-ish with that.*
> *Next down to Longos -- have found that their meat is beyond compare both in taste & cost to any other store so we're willing to make the drive. Got some stewing beef for the IP, 2 boxes of perogies (2/$4 cheaper than Sobeys) and a box of the Stuffed Chicken Breasts that were on sale AND had a shelf coupon for an extra $2.00 off. Saving money takes the place of earning miles any day of the week for hte Duck*
> *Dropped the groceries at home and headed to Rexall -- managed to do 2 transactions there: one for $50.56 that snagged 116 AM and the other was for $56.58 that snagged 122 AM. Used the survey coupon on both transactions so total spent, after tax was $110.28 for 238 AM. *
> 
> *All in all, a pretty decent haul for a Sunday afternoon AND we had brunch to start the day off! Not what you Blue Friday shoppers managed to get but we would only have picked up about 120 from that anyway. Next up? CHEESE BREAD!*



Mmm! My mixer is apparently with Canpar for me to pick up next business day! Can’t wait to make bread!


----------



## ottawamom

I know Donald posted that Shop the Block likely won't post for a few more days but who is going to be obsessively checking "just in case". Who's going to be the first person to report that they have been posted? Just a few questions for those of you not watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Once I get my 2,000 miles, that will put me at enough for $1,000 in Cash miles and DH at $600!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Mmm! My mixer is apparently with Canpar for me to pick up next business day! Can’t wait to make bread!


*I have the PERFECT recipe for you to try out if you're a novice bread maker -- or just looking for a quick trial loaf for your mixer! In fact this entire site has become my obsession .. i have yet to try a recipe that doesn't work just as promised. If you don't already have one, pick up a kitchen scale to make your life easier and guarantee success with all of your mixings *

*King Arthur Flour*

*Recipe that goes from mixer to cooling rack in about 90 minutes (if your kitchen isn't an icebox while it's rising ) because it doesn't need to rise twice*

*English Muffin Toasting Bread*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I know Donald posted that Shop the Block likely won't post for a few more days but who is going to be obsessively checking "just in case". Who's going to be the first person to report that they have been posted? Just a few questions for those of you not watching the Super Bowl.


*Ok, there's this:*
**
*OR .... this:*


----------



## roxysmum123

My Rexall shop yesterday posted this morning - love when they show up quickly


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I cashed in for one $20.00 starbucks card on Jan 29 and Airmiles sent me the blah blah notice of the transaction and took the airmiles,,,,,,, but I haven't got the
email with the e-voucher yet,,,,hmmmm this has never happened to me before,,,I guess I will have to do a chat tomorrow.
I did try going in (airmiles site) and re-sending it to myself but it won't work.
Hugs Mel

My super guess for Shop The Block Posting is Feb 7th.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, I had it happen with the very first e-voucher I redeemed for. They resent the email when I asked about it and problem solved.


----------



## Cinderella6174

I am wondering if anyone could help w some initial planning.
I’m counting out the AM I need for next year’s trip, and I don’t know that I’ll be able to get enough for flights, hotels, car rental.
Luckily, we will be flying to one place and back from another, so I can do it in two one way transactions.
My question is: what’s the biggest savings do you think, in terms of hotels vs car rentals? I think I can swing one, but not both with AM. Just not sure which I should aim for?
We’re going out west, fly to Calgary, drive through to Vancouver, go to Seattle and then fly home.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I cashed in for one $20.00 starbucks card on Jan 29 and Airmiles sent me the blah blah notice of the transaction and took the airmiles,,,,,,, but I haven't got the
> email with the e-voucher yet,,,,hmmmm this has never happened to me before,,,I guess I will have to do a chat tomorrow.
> I did try going in (airmiles site) and re-sending it to myself but it won't work.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> My super guess for Shop The Block Posting is Feb 7th.
> Hugs
> Mel


I've had the same thing happen.  When I did the chat they walked me through the 'resend' thing and it worked perfectly.  Maybe try to resend it again before going through the chat.


----------



## ottawamom

Cinderella6174 said:


> I am wondering if anyone could help w some initial planning.
> I’m counting out the AM I need for next year’s trip, and I don’t know that I’ll be able to get enough for flights, hotels, car rental.
> Luckily, we will be flying to one place and back from another, so I can do it in two one way transactions.
> My question is: what’s the biggest savings do you think, in terms of hotels vs car rentals? I think I can swing one, but not both with AM. Just not sure which I should aim for?
> We’re going out west, fly to Calgary, drive through to Vancouver, go to Seattle and then fly home.



Unfortunately no one is going to be able to answer that question for you. You are going to have to do the calculations yourself. 

Try plugging in your desired dates etc into this year. Compare what you will need for AM vs cash option for each of the items and see what works for you. It may be that none of the hotels offered on the AM site are what you are looking for. Sometimes the deals on car rentals are great sometimes not. If you can find a great seat sale it may not be worth it to use AM for the flights. Too many variables for anyone else to answer.

Finding the best deal for your family will take a bit of an investment in time but it is well worth it. Yes things will change between now and when you actually book your holiday but that's the best you can do.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Rexall coupon is out … spend $40 get 60

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Feb4/Email_Feb-4_AM4060.pdf


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Rexall coupon is out … spend $40 get 60
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Feb4/Email_Feb-4_AM4060.pdf



Thanks. This is the second time in the past month that we haven’t gotten a threshold offer on our main card. We did get one on our secondary card 60 am when you spend $60. Undecided if I’ll be going to Rexall this week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Based on the offer I got last week (see below), T&C says it's cumulative.  Does this mean I will earn 110 miles at $315, then when I hit $405 spend I earn another 140 miles, then another 170 miles once I hit $495?  Or does it mean the most I can earn is 170 miles on $495?

110 Bonus Miles when you spend $315
Or 
140 Bonus Miles when you spend $405
Or 
170 Bonus Miles when you spend $495


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> My dietitian told me that Milestones is excellent with dietary issues and we discovered that they have a pretty awesome Brunch menu that's good all weekend & holidays from opening till 4 pm that is easy to work around for me so once every couple of weeks we're doing that instead of just coffee! They also give Scene points and once you go they push out another offer to get mega points on your next visit, bill was just under $40 and we got 310 scene points, pretty awesome in my book.



Mmmmmm Milestones.  We don't have one here locally.  But when we are in the big city, we do like to go there if it's just the two of us.  They have delicious eggs benny!!!!!  I love that they offer scene points.  We tend to go see quite a few movies all year ( it's the one relatively cheaper forms of entertainment around here ) .  Good score for the Scene Points


----------



## mab2012

Brief word of advice:

If you ever get connected to Georges on Air Miles Live Chat, disconnect immediately and try again.  It's not worth the headache.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Based on the offer I got last week (see below), T&C says it's cumulative.  Does this mean I will earn 110 miles at $315, then when I hit $405 spend I earn another 140 miles, then another 170 miles once I hit $495?  Or does it mean the most I can earn is 170 miles on $495?
> 
> 110 Bonus Miles when you spend $315
> Or
> 140 Bonus Miles when you spend $405
> Or
> 170 Bonus Miles when you spend $495


You only get one bonus not all three. So if you reach $495 you get 170 total.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> You only get one bonus not all three. So if you reach $495 you get 170 total.



Okay, that's what I thought, but I was hoping otherwise


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> Brief word of advice:
> 
> If you ever get connected to Georges on Air Miles Live Chat, disconnect immediately and try again.  It's not worth the headache.



Agreed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Brief word of advice:
> 
> If you ever get connected to Georges on Air Miles Live Chat, disconnect immediately and try again.  It's not worth the headache.


*THIS!!! OMG -- don't know about you but i got the feeling he's ESL and definitely struggling. Also he isn't familiar with the programme AT ALL and not willing to admit that fact. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Side Note about on line chat:*

*If you ever get the pleasure of chatting with Sarah you are SOooooOOOO lucky! She is knowledgeable, friendly, an avid collector and she takes the time to figure out what's going on and if it's at all possible fixes things up quickly. I was missing some miles that i had completely forgotten about (gasp, how did i even manage that!!) from a transaction thru the stupid online portal and after an extremely lengthy chat I have all the miles i needed *

*Why was it lengthy? Because she remembered chatting with me before during the whole travel voucher disaster, wanted to know how things turned out and if we'd made it to Jamaica. We ended up talking about the resort we ARE going to next January and she's now looking into Hotel Xcaret as well  She was ready to take a break and instead used her phone to google the resort! She then asked after all of YOU and wanted to know if everyone had managed to complete the entire StB.*


----------



## bababear_50

Called chat and e voucher was sent. So I think I am all caught up on missing airmiles and rewards.
I am into save mode for airmiles now,,,no more spending on rewards.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## mort1331

O/T  ... Bababear  I see you started up the OKW lovers thread. So im taking the boys golfing in May. 4 of us in a 2bdrm. What building should i ask for. Dont need close to HH. We might walk to the springs. Do you remember what style of coffee maker..we will need lots..lol
Thanks


----------



## ottawamom

Wave hi to me mort1331 when you land at MCO. I will be waiting to board my plane back to Ottawa around noon that day.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> O/T  ... Bababear  I see you started up the OKW lovers thread. So im taking the boys golfing in May. 4 of us in a 2bdrm. What building should i ask for. Dont need close to HH. We might walk to the springs. Do you remember what style of coffee maker..we will need lots..lol
> Thanks



Hi Mort
Ohhhhh the 2 bedrooms are big and wonderful!
For our 2 bedroom stay we had a big huge balcony off the dining room and master bedroom--note a small wet bar area in the dining room. Our stay was in the HH area though.

We have enjoyed South point as the quiet pool there is nice (but I'd only do this if you have a car).

 I have stayed close to
Turtle shack a couple of trips and appreciated the ease of walking over to grab a drink,coffee and snacks..










**My sons says*( I've never used the coffee makers at OKW,,) Basket coffee maker,, small bag of coffee and a filtre when we were last there.
I always enjoy taking the old trundle boat to Disney Springs,,don't forget your Starbucks card.




Good info here
http://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-accommodation/old-key-west-resort-fact-sheet/
Hanks rental has some cool bikes you could rent and tour around the resort.
Hope you guys have a great time.
Regards
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm almost caught up on outstanding miles.  One Lawton's offer left to chase on Feb 14 (spend $25/30 miles). 

I also had to do the live chat for PC Optimum tonight, which was successful.  Now I'm back over 50,000 points and will be able to get another WDW gift card this weekend.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Wave hi to me mort1331 when you land at MCO. I will be waiting to board my plane back to Ottawa around noon that day.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Mort
> Ohhhhh the 2 bedrooms are big and wonderful!
> For our 2 bedroom stay we had a big huge balcony off the dining room and master bedroom--note a small wet bar area in the dining room. Our stay was in the HH area though.
> 
> Thanks you 2. We are actually there May 3-6. I know it looks like May 4, but that was 4 of us going..lol
> Its just the boys for golfing outing, and we wont have a car. Not worried about walking 15 mins or so. I have heard good things about the Turtle shack area. Also looking at building numbers over 30 as I hear that they have a second door to the master bath so dont need to walk in the master room.
> So is that a wet bar and full kitchen,,not like 4 men need more room to put the booze.
> Ottawamom, might pass you at DS if you are venturing down there at that time. But might see you in Ottawa soon. Have to take my daughter to a skate comp March 1st. in Kanata and looking at skating on the canal.
> Thanks again


----------



## bababear_50

Oh yes you get a full kitchen,,,the wet bar is located in the dining room.
The Master bedroom also had a seperate door to the balcony.
This is what our 2 bedroom looked like
https://i0.wp.com/*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/OKW-2-BRLO.png?resize=535,505&ssl=1
dang








Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm almost caught up on outstanding miles.  One Lawton's offer left to chase on Feb 14 (spend $25/30 miles).
> 
> I also had to do the live chat for PC Optimum tonight, which was successful.  Now I'm back over 50,000 points and will be able to get another WDW gift card this weekend.


I got $300 CAD in Disney gift cards for my birthday that just passed and I’m $8 short for another $100 in PC points. I’ll grab another card when I hit $100. I won’t always collect this quickly but I’m happy with my progress so far ! I should be in good shape for late 2020.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I got $300 CAD in Disney gift cards for my birthday that just passed and I’m $8 short for another $100 in PC points. I’ll grab another card when I hit $100. I won’t always collect this quickly but I’m happy with my progress so far ! I should be in good shape for late 2020.



Nice! I just like having another earning stream.  We aren't going again until 2021 (maybe early May), so I have lots of time to collect, so do you!


----------



## marchingstar

i love reading about everyone’s disney planning! 

no specific trip on my horizon but i love hearing about new resorts, new things to do, and new ways to save for the next visit. thanks to everyone who’s sharing their plans—i think we all love living vicariously through one another


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> i love reading about everyone’s disney planning!
> 
> no specific trip on my horizon but i love hearing about new resorts, new things to do, and new ways to save for the next visit. thanks to everyone who’s sharing their plans—i think we all love living vicariously through one another



So true!


----------



## juniorbugman

I am so excited.  I finally got the special fast track reward option that a bunch of you have already received.  Now to decide what I want to save for.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Spotthecat

We leave in two days!!! Woohoo!

But on the bummer side, contacted Universal, and they will not downgrade my AM 2 day park-to-park ticket and give me the difference in a gift card. This is aggravating. I only had to get the 2 day one because Airmiles lost my original 1 day passes mid shipment, futzed long enough about returning the airmiles that I had to use a different account to buy the passes, and they had run out of the 1 day ones. Argh!!!

But on the bright side I am still going to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter


----------



## damo

Spotthecat said:


> We leave in two days!!! Woohoo!
> 
> But on the bummer side, contacted Universal, and they will not downgrade my AM 2 day park-to-park ticket and give me the difference in a gift card. This is aggravating. I only had to get the 2 day one because Airmiles lost my original 1 day passes mid shipment, futzed long enough about returning the airmiles that I had to use a different account to buy the passes, and they had run out of the 1 day ones. Argh!!!
> 
> But on the bright side I am still going to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter



Still give it a try once you get there.  Customer service on the phone does not always agree with customer service in person.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> We leave in two days!!! Woohoo!
> 
> But on the bummer side, contacted Universal, and they will not downgrade my AM 2 day park-to-park ticket and give me the difference in a gift card. This is aggravating. I only had to get the 2 day one because Airmiles lost my original 1 day passes mid shipment, futzed long enough about returning the airmiles that I had to use a different account to buy the passes, and they had run out of the 1 day ones. Argh!!!
> 
> But on the bright side I am still going to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter


*I would still stop at a guest service counter and see what answer you get when you're actually there. When we went we took our girls to one inside the park and they were able to check into it for us so they didn't lose as much park time as we did by doing it before we entered! Worse they can say is no, best case scenario you get a gift card you weren't expecting!*

*Have a great time, we LOVED what our daughter calls "Harry Potter World" and can't wait to go back and spend more time, the attention to details is A-MAZ-ING*


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I am so excited.  I finally got the special fast track reward option that a bunch of you have already received.  Now to decide what I want to save for.  Decisions, decisions.


*Don't get overly excited yet, I still haven't seen any "special offers" and based on the FAQ's it doesn't really matter what you pick or what you eventually use the miles for:*

*FAQs
1. Do I need to commit to this goal?
By selecting a goal, you are agreeing to receive Bonus Offers. As always, you can use your Miles towards any Reward once you’re ready.

2. Can I change my goal on this site?
No, once you set your goal on this site, you can’t change it. But you’re always free to use your Miles at any time towards any Reward.

3. Will I get to keep my Miles if I don’t reach my goal?
Absolutely! You have earned those Miles and they are yours to use the way you want.

4. Will I automatically get the Reward once I’ve earned the Miles required to get it?
No. Once you have enough Miles to get the goal that you’ve selected, you must return to airmiles.ca and go through our standard process of using Miles.

5. How long will I be fast-tracked for?
You’ll be fast-tracked until the series ends or until you reach your goal.
*


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> i love reading about everyone’s disney planning!
> 
> no specific trip on my horizon but i love hearing about new resorts, new things to do, and new ways to save for the next visit. thanks to everyone who’s sharing their plans—i think we all love living vicariously through one another



We're hoping to go to WDW for 10 days to celebrate my oldest daughter's 30th next year, and most likely staying at POR again, since we really liked it last year.  

My husband actually said he'd like to stay at either the Grand Floridian or the Galaxy Edge resort, but it's cost prohibitive for 10 days. I told him that I've read about 'split stays' on the Dis - has anyone here  done a split stay, and is it more hassle than it's worth? We'd probably do 6 days at POR and 4 days at GE or GF.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> We're hoping to go to WDW for 10 days to celebrate my oldest daughter's 30th next year, and most likely staying at POR again, since we really liked it last year.
> 
> My husband actually said he'd like to stay at either the Grand Floridian or the Galaxy Edge resort, but it's cost prohibitive for 10 days. I told him that I've read about 'split stays' on the Dis - has anyone here  done a split stay, and is it more hassle than it's worth? We'd probably do 6 days at POR and 4 days at GE or GF.


*We've done split stays and had a great time! Not a hassle at all -- you just drop off your luggage at the Bell Services when you check out and they send them over to the other resort, easy-peasy! You can do whatever you want during the day and then once you check in to the 2nd hotel you pick them up and take them to your room (they won't deliver them to your room like they do on your arrival from the airport) It's the perfect way to experience different resorts and areas -- you could even plan out the parks you go to based on which hotel you're staying at. I would most definitely NOT go from a Deluxe or Moderate down to a Value, would be a shock to the system! *


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> We're hoping to go to WDW for 10 days to celebrate my oldest daughter's 30th next year, and most likely staying at POR again, since we really liked it last year.
> 
> My husband actually said he'd like to stay at either the Grand Floridian or the Galaxy Edge resort, but it's cost prohibitive for 10 days. I told him that I've read about 'split stays' on the Dis - has anyone here  done a split stay, and is it more hassle than it's worth? We'd probably do 6 days at POR and 4 days at GE or GF.



We've done lots of split stays! They're a great way to try out a super cool hotel without blowing the budget. Moving resorts is super easy. On 'moving day' we just pack up, leave our bag with guest services, and they'll take them over to the new resort for later in the day. We usually spend most of moving day in a park, because it can take the luggage a while to get to the second resort, but that's no big deal (my caveat: I think it's a hassle if travelling with children. If everyone in your party is an adult, no hassle at all!) 

My suggestion would be to start at POR and spend your last couple days at a super special hotel. I really like moderate resorts, but they would definitely feel like a step down after a deluxe. I also always try to maximize our resort time at a deluxe, or plan to visit the closest park.

Oh and if you're looking for votes...I say stay at Galaxy Edge! I so so want to hear all about the experience. The plans make it sound absolutely amazing--the immersive experience just seems like it's completely on another level.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *We've done split stays and had a great time! Not a hassle at all -- you just drop off your luggage at the Bell Services when you check out and they send them over to the other resort, easy-peasy! You can do whatever you want during the day and then once you check in to the 2nd hotel you pick them up and take them to your room (they won't deliver them to your room like they do on your arrival from the airport) It's the perfect way to experience different resorts and areas -- you could even plan out the parks you go to based on which hotel you're staying at. I would most definitely NOT go from a Deluxe or Moderate down to a Value, would be a shock to the system! *



I should have known you'd be on the draw with info! 

Since we're talking Disney...what do you think has been your favourite split stay? Or what would be the 'ideal' split stay to you?


----------



## Aladora

kerreyn said:


> We're hoping to go to WDW for 10 days to celebrate my oldest daughter's 30th next year, and most likely staying at POR again, since we really liked it last year.
> 
> My husband actually said he'd like to stay at either the Grand Floridian or the Galaxy Edge resort, but it's cost prohibitive for 10 days. I told him that I've read about 'split stays' on the Dis - has anyone here  done a split stay, and is it more hassle than it's worth? We'd probably do 6 days at POR and 4 days at GE or GF.



We did a split stay last August when we added on 2 days to our already booked trip. We started at BWV and then moved to AKV for the last 8 nights. As others have posted, it was really easy to move from one resort to the other. I actually made it even easier on us by packing one bag with clothing and toiletries that we would use at BWV, that way there was one entire suitcase that we never touched until we got to AKV. Actually, there were two cases that we didn't use at BWV, I packed a small case with all of our Hallowe'en costumes. It made it really easy for getting ready, everything was in that one case.

My only sort of complaint about the split stay is that from the moment you check out of your first resort until you are able to get your room at the second one, you are "Disney homeless". For some people that is not a big deal at all but for us it was. We always go back to our resort after lunch to rest and to allow our son to decompress in order to be able to go back to the parks in the evening. On our move day we were not able to get into our room until later in the afternoon so it made for a difficult couple of hours for us. I also never got the text or email that our room was ready and had to call to ask. The CM originally told me that unless I had received the text/email then our room was not ready.  I lied and said that since I was using a Canadian cell phone that I was not going to receive texts or email. After I convinced her to check, she did put me on hold and looked it up...lo and behold, our room was ready. I was a bit annoyed that I had to talk her into checking for me, who knows how long we would have had to wait before finally receiving notification?

We really liked being able to check out a different resort but in the future, I can't see us doing a split stay again.


----------



## pigletto

kerreyn said:


> We're hoping to go to WDW for 10 days to celebrate my oldest daughter's 30th next year, and most likely staying at POR again, since we really liked it last year.
> 
> My husband actually said he'd like to stay at either the Grand Floridian or the Galaxy Edge resort, but it's cost prohibitive for 10 days. I told him that I've read about 'split stays' on the Dis - has anyone here  done a split stay, and is it more hassle than it's worth? We'd probably do 6 days at POR and 4 days at GE or GF.


We’ve done split stays many times and other than packing up and moving it’s not a big deal for us. We would pack up and leave our stuff at Bell services and go back later in the day to move. Doing it this way left less time that we didn’t have a room. And a mid day break is how we tour the parks anyway.
It’s a great way to see several different properties! We used to like to start our trip at one of the Bay Lake resorts to be closer to Magic Kingdom and then move over to and Epcot resort to be closer to those parks.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have never done a split stay at WDW. But we did split between USF and WDW. It’s easier to stay at the same hotel. We love the dining options at Epcot, so we now stay at the nearby hotels with walking distance. We take a break back to hotel after lunch then return to parks for rides or dinner around 5 pm. However, we have done split stays at DLR, DLP and HKDR since the deluxe hotels are much expensive. We learn to live out of our suitcases so we can pack and move with less effort. Perhaps next time I can plan a split stay at WDW. I always want to try our AKL which is a bit farther out from the other park areas. I would probably not do a split stay with little kids. Too stressful for me! DD is 21 now so packing and unpacking are so much easier with her help.


----------



## marchingstar

Aladora said:


> My only sort of complaint about the split stay is that from the moment you check out of your first resort until you are able to get your room at the second one, you are "Disney homeless". For some people that is not a big deal at all but for us it was. We always go back to our resort after lunch to rest and to allow our son to decompress in order to be able to go back to the parks in the evening. On our move day we were not able to get into our room until later in the afternoon so it made for a difficult couple of hours for us. I also never got the text or email that our room was ready and had to call to ask. The CM originally told me that unless I had received the text/email then our room was not ready.  I lied and said that since I was using a Canadian cell phone that I was not going to receive texts or email. After I convinced her to check, she did put me on hold and looked it up...lo and behold, our room was ready. I was a bit annoyed that I had to talk her into checking for me, who knows how long we would have had to wait before finally receiving notification?



Y'all are making it difficult to work--I just want to talk about Disney! 

We like to take afternoon breaks too. When it was just the two of us travelling, we would know that on 'moving day' we'd have to come up with a plan that didn't mean going back to the room. So we'd usually plan a longer meal for lunch, for instance, or some shopping and the afternoon parade. But with a kid...no way could a split stay work! Our baby was just little on his first trip (7 months), but the risk that we would be 'homeless' as you say was just not worth trying to move. I bet we won't be trying another split until he's a Disney 'adult' (10. hah!). But with an adult-only party, splits have worked well for us in the past.

Now that you mention it, though, we've always had to check in at the new resort. We've never gotten a room number by text or email. I don't think you were wrong...I think they don't get sent to Canadians!


----------



## pigletto

Upcoming Rexall Flyer has been scanned and posted over at Smart Canucks
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/429788-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-feb-8-14-a-canada/

I really want a gift card promo at Sobey’s / Foodland soon ! I will buy the max allowed at both stores and use them at Freshco for a few months . @ottawamom , is there usually one this time of year? I think you keep track ( if I’m remembering correctly ).


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been temped by the split stay, had thought about it for this coming summer but decided instead to just stay put. I've (finally) settled on a new tower room at CSR. I think we'll miss Yacht Club and area but we'll manage. I think the moving would probably be ok, though we are afternoon break kind of people (kiddo loves to swim, I like the break from the chaos of the parks) and I'd be worried about the second room being ready when we want it. I also don't like to have to do two deposits, and worry about remembering to pay two reservations. We are doing the quick service plan this trip (will save us a bit of money since we'll actually do things like eat at Be Our Guest which I would never pay out of pocket for!), and I'm not sure that would work for split stays, or maybe it would. Any way. Maybe when kiddo is older?


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I've been temped by the split stay, had thought about it for this coming summer but decided instead to just stay put. I've (finally) settled on a new tower room at CSR. I think we'll miss Yacht Club and area but we'll manage. I think the moving would probably be ok, though we are afternoon break kind of people (kiddo loves to swim, I like the break from the chaos of the parks) and I'd be worried about the second room being ready when we want it. I also don't like to have to do two deposits, and worry about remembering to pay two reservations. We are doing the quick service plan this trip (will save us a bit of money since we'll actually do things like eat at Be Our Guest which I would never pay out of pocket for!), and I'm not sure that would work for split stays, or maybe it would. Any way. Maybe when kiddo is older?


*People have mentioned splitting up the dining plan even! Since it goes from check-in till midnight of check-out day you would be able to do a signature meal and not end up missing a meal. You could do either meal plan for either stay and end up having enough credits to play around with, not a concern. *

*I should have added to my comments that we're only 2 adults, our stays are never park-centric, we like to sleep in and stay in our room until the absolute last minute. By the time we get around to actually checking out and making our way to the 2nd resort it's rarely before 1. We take our time heading in the general direction of the 2nd resort, stop somewhere to have lunch, people watch, just a slow day. I like to do the actual check-in personally to make sure the room is in the general area I want so even if it's a park day, I'd be going to the 2nd resort first anyway. Hubby also has to bring his laptop whenever we go away and he doesn't trust that to make a trip of any kind without him holding it and there's no way we'd want to be lugging that thing around. I also prefer to keep my bag of meds with me and now that security at parks is so tight I doubt I'd want to open up that can of worms!!! I was only talking about the logistics of actually doing a split-stay and what I see as the advantages. *


----------



## kerreyn

Thanks for the info everyone!  We would most definitely start at the moderate (POR) and end the vacation at the delux - I've heard going the opposite can be quite the let down.  I was curious how the dining plan would work with a split stay as well.  We had the standard dining plan last year and loved it!

ETA - does doing a split stay also mean getting two magic bands?


----------



## Aladora

kerreyn said:


> ETA - does doing a split stay also mean getting two magic bands?



We got two each but you can always select not to get new bands at your second resort.


----------



## AngelDisney

pigletto said:


> Upcoming Rexall Flyer has been scanned and posted over at Smart Canucks
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/429788-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-feb-8-14-a-canada/
> 
> I really want a gift card promo at Sobey’s / Foodland soon ! I will buy the max allowed at both stores and use them at Freshco for a few months . @ottawamom , is there usually one this time of year? I think you keep track ( if I’m remembering correctly ).


I am in need of Sobeys gift cards too now that Sobeys is closer to where DD lives at university and she prefers to shop there for convenience.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> I really want a gift card promo at Sobey’s / Foodland soon ! I will buy the max allowed at both stores and use them at Freshco for a few months . @ottawamom , is there usually one this time of year? I think you keep track ( if I’m remembering correctly ).



Last year the first GC offer for Sobeys GC was part of Mega Miles (middle of March). In 2017, it was at the end of March. Nothing for January and February either year. The cashier I see regularly at Sobeys said something about there not being GC offers when they have the Shell discounted gas offer on your receipts. That discount offer ends March 24 so we may be waiting until after that. I hope not!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Last year the first GC offer for Sobeys GC was part of Mega Miles (middle of March). In 2017, it was at the end of March. Nothing for January and February either year. The cashier I see regularly at Sobeys said something about there not being GC offers when they have the Shell discounted gas offer on your receipts. That discount offer ends March 24 so we may be waiting until after that. I hope not!


Thanks ! That gives me a general timeframe to watch for. If I max out a gift card promo and our STB airmiles post I will be ready to redeem for another ticket .


----------



## Days In the Sun

We do split stays all the time, for me they are like going on two vacations. Husband doesn't really like them, he prefers to get somewhere and get settled but he usually only comes for part of the trip so to me that makes sense.  As many have already said, you are homeless for about 5 hours, which doesn't sound like much but if you are someone that likes to use your room or want your packed items during those hours, it can be an inconvenience.  Carrying extra items to the park can be a pain, especially now with added security going through your bags. If you travel with a lot of baggage, packing and unpacking can be a pain.  Also, it's also not like Disney Magical Express where your bags will be in your room when you arrive, once you arrive you need to call down and have your bags retrieved.

The other thing I thought worth mentioning is that it really only makes sense if you plan on using the resorts so if you'd rather spend more time in the park, it might not make sense.

Our first split stay by the way was two or three nights at Beach Club (no park days, it was a financial splurge for us and Disney had deep discounted the rooms) followed by two rooms at All Stars for the majority of the vacation.  Well our kids were "tween" aged at the time and they couldn't have been more excited when we arrived at All Stars.  Two rooms with two bathrooms, a huge quick serve area and arcade room won out over Beaches and Cream ice cream and the Beach Club pool (they had done Typhoon Lagoon the previous year so hotel pools weren't so exciting anymore).  Who would have thought!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Split stays sound like fun if you have the time to explore the resorts.  

I hope this upcoming flyer has some good AM deals in it.  we have almost eaten to the bottom of our freezers and cupboards, so I am in need of a good stock-up again.  I don't have that many more AM to go for my goal... well then I work on saving them for another goal.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1301295

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1301303

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1301441

Hugs Mel

**Dempster's English muffins at Sobeys is about it for me
buy 2 bags at 1.99 each and get 10 airmiles/


----------



## osully

Well looks like a FreshCo week for me! Not a bad thing at all


----------



## ottawamom

There's a GC deal on the front page. Hard to read the details but it looks like spend $25 get 35AM, spend $50 get 70AM for Sephora, La Vie en Rose, Roots, Way Spa, Netflix, Roots and H&M (details outline which particular cards that qualify).


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> There's a GC deal on the front page. Hard to read the details but it looks like spend $25 get 35AM, spend $50 get 70AM for Sephora, La Vie en Rose, Roots, Way Spa, Netflix, Roots and H&M (details outline which particular cards that qualify).



my hubs will be happy with the Netflix cards, and I'll get a few Sephora cards. Their semi-annual 'friends and family' sale *should* be in April (20% off), so that's usually when I stock up on moisturizers, etc.. As for the rest of the flyer's air miles deals, meh.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> There's a GC deal on the front page. Hard to read the details but it looks like spend $25 get 35AM, spend $50 get 70AM for Sephora, La Vie en Rose, Roots, Way Spa, Netflix, Roots and H&M (details outline which particular cards that qualify).



Oh my goodness, thank you for pointing this out @ottawamom I have a couple of things I want to get a Sephora so this is great timing for me!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> There's a GC deal on the front page. Hard to read the details but it looks like spend $25 get 35AM, spend $50 get 70AM for Sephora, La Vie en Rose, Roots, Way Spa, Netflix, Roots and H&M (details outline which particular cards that qualify).



Doh! Atlantic doesn't show La Vie en Rose or H&M.


----------



## CanadianKrista

All this talk of the disney hotels - do we have an opening date for the hotel at Galaxy's Edge yet?  I'm sure we would love to do that on our 2020 trip for a couple of days, but I didn't think it would be open....


----------



## bgula

I have the Shell offer for Feb. - 4 25l fillups, get 100 AM.  I've had this offer for the past few months.  In the previous ones, the receipt always showed the number of fillups that I had completed.  So far I've done 2 this month, but nothing is showing on the receipt.  I've chatted with AM and they say they will honour it at the end, but how long do I have to wait to make this a case?  Hopefully not 120 days!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...think I'll pick up a couple Sephora and Le Vie en Rose gift cards for some birthday presents for the daughter...and heck...even for me too   I like to always have a couple on hand as last minute gifts sisters/ daughter/nieces.  It's the one thing we don't always seem to treat ourselves too.  Gotta take advantage of those bonus Am when I can on things I will use


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> All this talk of the disney hotels - do we have an opening date for the hotel at Galaxy's Edge yet? I'm sure we would love to do that on our 2020 trip for a couple of days



I'm hoping I can talk the hubby into a trip to go see it with the boys.  I'm getting excited and would love to see it.  We are huge SW fans and potter heads as well...heck any of the super heros actually too ( Thor  is this mommas favorite )  Hoping the boys and I can talk him into it.  I know he'll love it once he's there...it's just to get him there


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Wednesday flyer updates! First post updated and here's the links to those not shared already*
*I know the Rexall was already posted above, but this will keep them all together -- only thing of note is for the entire week, spend $30 get a $10 gift card -- it will be magically cleared after midnight*
*Rexall ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


*I really wish Urban Fresh had the gift card promo as well -- we're almost due to stock up the Netflix account, that happened in September though so I guess I'm gonna need to wait!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm hoping I can talk the hubby into a trip to go see it with the boys.  I'm getting excited and would love to see it.  We are huge SW fans and potter heads as well...heck any of the super heros actually too ( Thor  is this mommas favorite )  Hoping the boys and I can talk him into it.  I know he'll love it once he's there...it's just to get him there


*The Duck is a full-on superhero geek! I LOVE me some Marvel movies, tv shows, comic books, etc etc etc but the hubby? Yeah, not happening! He'll watch the ones that are "stand-alones" --Guardians, Black Panther, Wonder Woman (I know not Marvel!), Antman but not any that have a connecting web (yeah not even Spidey -- see what i did there  ) We did see the movie that started the whole universe -- the original Iron Man in IMAX but only because i insisted on seeing it for Mother's Day *

*My favourite would never be allowed to enter Disney though ... come on, guess???? *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is a full-on superhero geek! I LOVE me some Marvel movies, tv shows, comic books, etc etc etc but the hubby? Yeah, not happening! He'll watch the ones that are "stand-alones" --Guardians, Black Panther, Wonder Woman (I know not Marvel!), Antman but not any that have a connecting web (yeah not even Spidey -- see what i did there  ) We did see the movie that started the whole universe -- the original Iron Man in IMAX but only because i insisted on seeing it for Mother's Day *
> 
> *My favourite would never be allowed to enter Disney though ... come on, guess???? *



Deadpool?


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is a full-on superhero geek! I LOVE me some Marvel movies, tv shows, comic books, etc etc etc but the hubby? Yeah, not happening! He'll watch the ones that are "stand-alones" --Guardians, Black Panther, Wonder Woman (I know not Marvel!), Antman but not any that have a connecting web (yeah not even Spidey -- see what i did there  ) We did see the movie that started the whole universe -- the original Iron Man in IMAX but only because i insisted on seeing it for Mother's Day *
> 
> *My favourite would never be allowed to enter Disney though ... come on, guess???? *


Batman??


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Deadpool?



*Ding, ding, ding! Give the lady a prize!!! I love me some breaking of the 4th wall, toss is Ryan Reynolds, a complete disregard for what a super hero actually is, and I'm in heaven! *



mort1331 said:


> Batman??



*Should have clarified i was still talking about Marvel  *

*OOH ohh OOOH just read that Iger confirmed, yesterday, that Deadpool will survive the merger WOOT!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ding, ding, ding! Give the lady a prize!!! I love me some breaking of the 4th wall, toss is Ryan Reynolds, a complete disregard for what a super hero actually is, and I'm in heaven! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Should have clarified i was still talking about Marvel  *
> 
> *OOH ohh OOOH just read that Iger confirmed, yesterday, that Deadpool will survive the merger WOOT!*



Deadpool is a money maker, it's rather popular. I love the comic movies and TV shows (Agents of SHIELD is so good!) but I rarely get to see anything in theatres. I finally saw Infinity War on Netflix, and see Antman and the Wasp is on there now. I really want to see Captain Marvel though, she looks awesome and Agent Coulson is in it along with Fury... so exciting! Then of course Endgame. While I do like Thor (after the haircut) I like Captain America best probably.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ding, ding, ding! Give the lady a prize!!! I love me some breaking of the 4th wall, toss is Ryan Reynolds, a complete disregard for what a super hero actually is, and I'm in heaven!*



LOL-I loved the first movie, the second-not so much.


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...think I'll pick up a couple Sephora and Le Vie en Rose gift cards for some birthday presents for the daughter...and heck...even for me too   I like to always have a couple on hand as last minute gifts sisters/ daughter/nieces.  It's the one thing we don't always seem to treat ourselves too.  Gotta take advantage of those bonus Am when I can on things I will use



I’m going to pick up a stash of those Sephora gift cards too. I like how this offer is good for the $25 gift cards, not just the $50 ones.


----------



## kerreyn

CanadianKrista said:


> All this talk of the disney hotels - do we have an opening date for the hotel at Galaxy's Edge yet?  I'm sure we would love to do that on our 2020 trip for a couple of days, but I didn't think it would be open....




I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they're working on the hotel along side with Galaxy's Edge since the hotel is in the park. I'm probably wrong, and shouldn't assume though.

This morning I started looking at rooms at the Contemporary and the Grand Floridian and got so caught up in them that ended up being almost half an hour late for work - good thing we own the joint.


----------



## mort1331

Love deadpool too, but dont rule him out of attending at some time one of the disney parks. Thats why I went with a DC guy. Serious sometimes they have some of the dark ones out, look at around Halloween but maybe just in Cali. Have not heard of them yet, but could. Especially how popular he is.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> Love deadpool too, but dont rule him out of attending at some time one of the disney parks. Thats why I went with a DC guy. Serious sometimes they have some of the dark ones out, look at around Halloween but maybe just in Cali. Have not heard of them yet, but could. Especially how popular he is.



a few years back we went to a limited event at WDW called Club Villain. there was tons of themed food and drink, dancing, and 5 villains (the evil queen, lady tremaine, cruella de vil, and the queen of hearts were at themed stations, dr facilier was the host). it was really pricey, like 130$ a person? no kid rate, which is about as close as disney gets to an adult event. but it’s probably the best 250-odd dollars we’ve spent at disney. it was dark and moody and the characters were hilarious (and had very adult senses of humour). 

i could definitely see a similar adult focused event hosted by deadpool! with some marvel-themed food and a few special superhero guests, i think the night would be a blast. and with all the success (and money) marvel has right now, i think it’s very possible we’ll see something like this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Love deadpool too, but dont rule him out of attending at some time one of the disney parks. Thats why I went with a DC guy. Serious sometimes they have some of the dark ones out, look at around Halloween but maybe just in Cali. Have not heard of them yet, but could. Especially how popular he is.





marchingstar said:


> a few years back we went to a limited event at WDW called Club Villain. there was tons of themed food and drink, dancing, and 5 villains (the evil queen, lady tremaine, cruella de vil, and the queen of hearts were at themed stations, dr facilier was the host). it was really pricey, like 130$ a person? no kid rate, which is about as close as disney gets to an adult event. but it’s probably the best 250-odd dollars we’ve spent at disney. it was dark and moody and the characters were hilarious (and had very adult senses of humour).
> 
> i could definitely see a similar adult focused event hosted by deadpool! with some marvel-themed food and a few special superhero guests, i think the night would be a blast. and with all the success (and money) marvel has right now, i think it’s very possible we’ll see something like this.



*OH my dream! An adult only event .... hosted by Deadpool ... in Disney??!!?? Where do i send my money *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I really wish Urban Fresh had the gift card promo as well -- we're almost due to stock up the Netflix account, that happened in September though so I guess I'm gonna need to wait!*



I could use some to but we don't have a Sobeys.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they're working on the hotel along side with Galaxy's Edge since the hotel is in the park. I'm probably wrong, and shouldn't assume though.
> 
> This morning I started looking at rooms at the Contemporary and the Grand Floridian and got so caught up in them that ended up being almost half an hour late for work - good thing we own the joint.


Last I heard they hadn’t even started the hotel yet.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Bleh not a good sales flyer.

Don't even want to talk about how much money we would possibly throw to party through the Parks with Deadpool.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH my dream! An adult only event .... hosted by Deadpool ... in Disney??!!?? Where do i send my money *





marcyleecorgan said:


> Bleh not a good sales flyer.
> 
> Don't even want to talk about how much money we would possibly throw to party through the Parks with Deadpool.



You hear that, Disney?! Take our money and give us a Deadpool party!  (if you squint, it's almost a deadpool mask)


----------



## hdrolfe

It's a FreshCo week for this house. Though I could see getting a Netflix giftcard, $25 isn't even two months though. Still might be worth it. If they have any in stock when I go. 

Blah the weather! Freezing rain started on my way home. I managed to chunk some ice off the end of the driveway to get the car in, but it did not sound good. Hopefully Nothing got broken! Wonder if tomorrow will be a snow/ice day here? Might be nice to be home on my birthday... though of course I have a meeting at the school at 3:30, and no groceries in the house so I do need to get to the store! Winter!!!  6 more weeks, right???


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Bleh not a good sales flyer.
> 
> Don't even want to talk about how much money we would possibly throw to party through the Parks with Deadpool.


*That would require some serious Disney math but dang, the planning?!?!? Sooooo much fun*
*



*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they're working on the hotel along side with Galaxy's Edge since the hotel is in the park. I'm probably wrong, and shouldn't assume though.



The hotel is only supposed to be 100-200 rooms, I believe. It's small.


----------



## bababear_50

Last week's Foodland and Sobeys Blue Friday airmiles posted today for me. YeaH!,,,I am slowly rebuilding my stock.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did Rexall this week, $45 spend ($60 minus $5 survey and $10 promo card), earned 143 airmiles (60 personal, 60 email coupon, 20 instore, 3 base).

I'm hoping for a low Rexall personal offer for next week, like spend $25 get 25 or 50 airmiles to go with their 7 day gift card offer. Also waiting on Metro personal offers which might be an option.

Sephora gift card at Sobeys is tempting since it's about 15% back in airmiles, will likely pick up $50.


----------



## bgula

bgula said:


> I have the Shell offer for Feb. - 4 25l fillups, get 100 AM.  I've had this offer for the past few months.  In the previous ones, the receipt always showed the number of fillups that I had completed.  So far I've done 2 this month, but nothing is showing on the receipt.  I've chatted with AM and they say they will honour it at the end, but how long do I have to wait to make this a case?  Hopefully not 120 days!



No one have an answer???  I'd rather not contact AM as they will probably just tell me 120 days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> No one have an answer???  I'd rather not contact AM as they will probably just tell me 120 days.



I had that problem in August, unfortunately waited 120 days.  I had hoped that the info just wasn't recording and would catch up and be posted but it never did.  In my case just the 3rd fill-up was missing but when I did the fourth fillup it recorded as the 3rd.

For what it's worth, I have a personal Shell offer 10 am with 25L fill-up and it's not working at all but I did sign up for the text offer as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> No one have an answer???  I'd rather not contact AM as they will probably just tell me 120 days.


*I didn't answer because we've never used that offer on either card so i don't know the answer. *

*OK i just dug thru my email and found one i had saved with the thought we might hit a Shell during the summer and the terms say 4 weeks!*

**

***Sorry i didn't look more earnestly when you first asked because i know there are others here who use Shell  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updated the Rexall flyer for the western part of the country, checked all my links and noticed that we'll get a new batch of LnG offers tomorrow! Fingers crossed i get some new ones, i mean come on, how many times do i need to buy a bottle of 100 Tylenol in a year -- never mind TWO bottles at once?!?!?! I've had the same offers for about 6 months now, every other Friday it swear this might as well be playing on the radio when i wake up ...*


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> It's a FreshCo week for this house. Though I could see getting a Netflix giftcard, $25 isn't even two months though. Still might be worth it. If they have any in stock when I go.
> 
> Blah the weather! Freezing rain started on my way home. I managed to chunk some ice off the end of the driveway to get the car in, but it did not sound good. Hopefully Nothing got broken! Wonder if tomorrow will be a snow/ice day here? Might be nice to be home on my birthday... though of course I have a meeting at the school at 3:30, and no groceries in the house so I do need to get to the store! Winter!!!  6 more weeks, right???


Which flyer are the Netflix gift cards in ?


----------



## osully

pigletto said:


> Which flyer are the Netflix gift cards in ?


Sobeys ON


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH our truck broke down on the way to the mechanic's - we were picking up the car from its oil change!


----------



## pigletto

osully said:


> Sobeys ON


Thanks! I completely missed it when I looked !


----------



## pigletto

marcyleecorgan said:


> ARGH our truck broke down on the way to the mechanic's - we were picking up the car from its oil change!


Oh thank stinks ! Sorry for your troubles !


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just updated the Rexall flyer for the western part of the country, checked all my links and noticed that we'll get a new batch of LnG offers tomorrow! Fingers crossed i get some new ones, i mean come on, how many times do i need to buy a bottle of 100 Tylenol in a year -- never mind TWO bottles at once?!?!?! I've had the same offers for about 6 months now, every other Friday it swear this might as well be playing on the radio when i wake up ...*


I hope for a threshold load n go to stack with an email coupon. Haven’t got that for a while. Don’t know why.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't answer because we've never used that offer on either card so i don't know the answer. *
> 
> *OK i just dug thru my email and found one i had saved with the thought we might hit a Shell during the summer and the terms say 4 weeks!*
> 
> *View attachment 381020*
> 
> ***Sorry i didn't look more earnestly when you first asked because i know there are others here who use Shell  *



Thanks.  I should have looked at the original email myself first, but didn't think of it.  I did another fillup tonight and it now says I've done 3, which is correct.  So everything now seems to be fine.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just updated the Rexall flyer for the western part of the country, checked all my links and noticed that we'll get a new batch of LnG offers tomorrow! Fingers crossed i get some new ones, i mean come on, how many times do i need to buy a bottle of 100 Tylenol in a year -- never mind TWO bottles at once?!?!?! I've had the same offers for about 6 months now, every other Friday it swear this might as well be playing on the radio when i wake up ...*




We keep getting offers for Benadryl and Reactine. I can't even remember the last time we bought either of them!  Looks like the L&G items for us are the same as the last batch - won't be buying any of these either.


----------



## CanadianKrista

kerreyn said:


> We keep getting offers for Benadryl and Reactine. I can't even remember the last time we bought either of them!  Looks like the L&G items for us are the same as the last batch - won't be buying any of these either.



Same old offers for me. Some are quite good for me, but lots aren't.  Face cream I don't use, and how many packs of tums do I need??


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic, but cashed in my refundable recycling for $25 and got another WDW gift card


----------



## Days In the Sun

Did anyone get a threshold spend app offer this week for Rexall ie.  spend $40 get 40 airmiles.   We didn't get any, only product offers.


----------



## ottawamom

No threshold spend for anyone in my household at Rexall.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> No threshold spend for anyone in my household at Rexall.



Same here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No threshold spends for us either.  I was just in Rexall and went for the savings instead of miles.  Something I needed was a targeted offer but there was a double package on sale for only another loonie,  money is more important in my mind.*

*Also made the trip down to the Urban Fresh Queens quay to check on the Netflix offer, sadly no and I wasn't the first person to ask. Holy wind batman,  I thought it was bad further north on university but dang,  just about blew me off my feet when I stepped off the streetcar *

*Aakkk, you'll never guess what just popped up on my Spotify playlist while I munch on my lunch, the sound track for the old Soarin!  I'm listening to my top 100 songs from 2018, guess I played the WDW parks soundtrack a few too many times *


----------



## marchingstar

No threshold spend for Rexall here either. I did get another spend 50$/earn 20x the points at Shopper's, so if I have to pick anything up at the drug store this weekend, that's the offer I'll use. I'm not sure I really need anything though, so I might forego any offers and just save a bit of money.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, but cashed in my refundable recycling for $25 and got another WDW gift card



That's a GREAT idea!  I'm going to talk to the hubs about doing this!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> That's a GREAT idea!  I'm going to talk to the hubs about doing this!



It's quite easy to do.

I have a post-it note on my fridge and every time I empty our under the sink bins to the blue bags in the basement, I record how many items I put in the bag.  When the bag is full, I write the number on the bag with marker. I just keep the bags until I have enough for $25.  AND, I don't have to empty the bags and count them all! It's already done for me. I give the guy at the depot my number and he pays me and I'm out the door. Don't have to wait to have them count them out at the depot.

We drink a lot of pop (cans), and bottled water, so it doesn't take long for me to collect that many. Plus, my MIL gives me all of hers.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's quite easy to do.
> 
> I have a post-it note on my fridge and every time I empty our under the sink bins to the blue bags in the basement, I record how many items I put in the bag.  When the bag is full, I write the number on the bag with marker. I just keep the bags until I have enough for $25.  AND, I don't have to empty the bags and count them all! It's already done for me. I give the guy at the depot my number and he pays me and I'm out the door. Don't have to wait to have them count them out at the depot.
> 
> We drink a lot of pop (cans), and bottled water, so it doesn't take long for me to collect that many. Plus, my MIL gives me all of hers.




Would you happen to know if you can use the Disney GC's to upgrade a park pass to an annual pass?


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Did anyone get a threshold spend app offer this week for Rexall ie.  spend $40 get 40 airmiles.   We didn't get any, only product offers.



Nothing for me either. I’m getting bored with the same old Tylenol and Soft Soap product offers every week too, so random.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kerreyn said:


> Would you happen to know if you can use the Disney GC's to upgrade a park pass to an annual pass?



Sorry, I do not know much about annual passes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Would you happen to know if you can use the Disney GC's to upgrade a park pass to an annual pass?



Yes, if you are referring to doing it at guest services, I did it in August at MK (upgraded an airmiles ticket).

Edit:  Sidenote: I'm assuming you are referring to non-expired tickets. I've been reading on the "all about tickets" thread that people have tried upgrading expired tickets (expired Dec 31 2018) and they were only allowed to exchange it for a complimentary equivalent ticket with a short expiry (no upgrade allowed), so the rules seem to be changing.  Two different people reported this. In regards to using gift cards to pay for tickets or upgrades, that is not an issue, you can use two methods of payment per transaction, so you'll likely want to use the Disney gift card website to merge your cards if you plan to pay with recycling


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, if you are referring to doing it at guest services, I did it in August at MK (upgraded an airmiles ticket).
> 
> Edit:  Sidenote: I'm assuming you are referring to non-expired tickets.



Thanks for the info!  Yes, this would be for non-expired tickets. I was thinking it would be for our hypothetical 2020 trip. Even just picking up a gc here or there, just to make it a little less painful when it the time comes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Thanks for the info!  Yes, this would be for non-expired tickets. I was thinking it would be for our hypothetical 2020 trip. Even just picking up a gc here or there, just to make it a little less painful when it the time comes.



It's a great way to save for a trip, you have time on your side.  When we came home, I had one rather large Publix grocery bill to pay and airport parking, that was it. 9 days and 6 adults, all paid with airmiles and Disney and Starbucks giftcards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, but cashed in my refundable recycling for $25 and got another WDW gift card


*At first i thought you meant taking your empties to the beer/wine/whatever store and then your next comment really intrigued me .. what are you talking about?!?!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *At first i thought you meant taking your empties to the beer/wine/whatever store and then your next comment really intrigued me .. what are you talking about?!?!*



I don't think she lives in Ontario.   When I went to Alberta a couple of years ago they charged a deposit on pop cans and single water bottles so I am thinking it is that bottle deposit.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> It's a great way to save for a trip, you have time on your side.  When we came home, I had one rather large Publix grocery bill to pay and airport parking, that was it. 9 days and 6 adults, all paid with airmiles and Disney and Starbucks giftcards.



that's really amazing! the costs can definitely add up, and to have it all covered because you've saved little bits in advance is really encouraging. I don't think I'll ever completely offset costs, but I think I could learn a thing or two from some of you experts!


----------



## marchingstar

juniorbugman said:


> I don't think she lives in Ontario.   When I went to Alberta a couple of years ago they charged a deposit on pop cans and single water bottles so I am thinking it is that bottle deposit.



yep, exactly. all beverage containers have a deposit here. juice boxes, milk cartons, pop cans...

we don't save ours because we live in a condo (we think of them as donations), but since we pay deposits on all drink containers, the money can really add up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup. I am talking about the bottle deposits. 0.05 cents for each piece, etc. 

Not every province has this??


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup. I am talking about the bottle deposits. 0.05 cents for each piece, etc.
> 
> Not every province has this??



nope—other provs there’s only a deposit on booze containers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> that's really amazing! the costs can definitely add up, and to have it all covered because you've saved little bits in advance is really encouraging. I don't think I'll ever completely offset costs, but I think I could learn a thing or two from some of you experts!



Just keep at it, I'm sure you'll surprise yourself!


----------



## Silvermist999

marchingstar said:


> nope—other provs there’s only a deposit on booze containers.


----------



## roxysmum123

Going to Halifax next week - what are your favourite AM promos in Nova Scotia right now??


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> nope—other provs there’s only a deposit on booze containers.



Wait - other provinces only charge deposits on booze containers?! We’ve been paying deposits on almost all beverage containers for years!  AB is actually ahead on something good for the environment!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

roxysmum123 said:


> Going to Halifax next week - what are your favourite AM promos in Nova Scotia right now??



There are literally none...


----------



## osully

AirCanada seems to have changed our flights (booked through AM) without even telling me.......! I just happened to notice in the AirCanada app that I have linked my itenerary in.

I have an email confirmation for YYZ-MCO 2:30pm-5:18pm, and today in the app my itenerary has been changed - same flight # is now showing as 4:45pm-7:38pm.

Same for the trip home but that one's even worse in my opinion. I booked 11:40am-2:44pm and they have changed me to 8:40AM DEPARTURE... 

I just did a live chat and they gave me a number to call... I'm not happy with this! How am I ever supposed to trust the times if they keep changing without alerting me!


----------



## bababear_50

Just noticed a half decent airmiles reward(Deal Of The Week)




Delsey Hyper Glide 3-Piece Luggage Set - Teal
1069 airmiles (save 25%)
+ 20% less for Onyx
I could smack myself for buying a carry on last week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> AirCanada seems to have changed our flights (booked through AM) without even telling me.......! I just happened to notice in the AirCanada app that I have linked my itenerary in.
> 
> I have an email confirmation for YYZ-MCO 2:30pm-5:18pm, and today in the app my itenerary has been changed - same flight # is now showing as 4:45pm-7:38pm.
> 
> Same for the trip home but that one's even worse in my opinion. I booked 11:40am-2:44pm and they have changed me to 8:40AM DEPARTURE...
> 
> I just did a live chat and they gave me a number to call... I'm not happy with this! How am I ever supposed to trust the times if they keep changing without alerting me!



Yucky that return time is awful--I hope they are able to change it for you,
Good luck Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> AirCanada seems to have changed our flights (booked through AM) without even telling me.......! I just happened to notice in the AirCanada app that I have linked my itenerary in.
> 
> I have an email confirmation for YYZ-MCO 2:30pm-5:18pm, and today in the app my itenerary has been changed - same flight # is now showing as 4:45pm-7:38pm.
> 
> Same for the trip home but that one's even worse in my opinion. I booked 11:40am-2:44pm and they have changed me to 8:40AM DEPARTURE...
> 
> I just did a live chat and they gave me a number to call... I'm not happy with this! How am I ever supposed to trust the times if they keep changing without alerting me!



Thanks for the reminder to keep checking my flights. When are you going? Is your trip soon or are you more than 6 months out?

I had Air Canada change our flights by a whole day a few years ago. The change was made in July and we weren't flying until late November. Fortunately I was able to move my reservation at Disney so it all worked out in the end. It's frustrating when you think you have all your ducks in a row and then forces out of your control change things.

So far, my flights are the same as what I booked (fingers crossed they stay that way).

Just a side question? Why aren't you flying from YOW?


----------



## kitntrip

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup. I am talking about the bottle deposits. 0.05 cents for each piece, etc.
> 
> Not every province has this??



I looooove our bottle recycling. 5 cents for cans, 10 cents for my husband's work water cups, 25 cents for 4L milk jugs. We're using the bottles to help pay for my son's summer Scout trip to Vancouver island. It's a huge fundraising tool and a money maker.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just noticed a half decent airmiles reward(Deal Of The Week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delsey Hyper Glide 3-Piece Luggage Set - Teal
> 1069 airmiles (save 25%)
> + 20% less for Onyx
> I could smack myself for buying a carry on last week.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


That's a great deal.  I really don't need another large bag though.  I've already got one that size that I never use because it's the top limit for size to check in and once you  fill it it's  really heavy.  I have had Delsey bags in the past and they were good quality.  

  I could use the two smaller bags.


ETA: I just looked at and there is no further discount for Onyx.  Still good though considering other sets are 3000+ miles.


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> AirCanada seems to have changed our flights (booked through AM) without even telling me.......! I just happened to notice in the AirCanada app that I have linked my itenerary in.
> 
> I have an email confirmation for YYZ-MCO 2:30pm-5:18pm, and today in the app my itenerary has been changed - same flight # is now showing as 4:45pm-7:38pm.
> 
> Same for the trip home but that one's even worse in my opinion. I booked 11:40am-2:44pm and they have changed me to 8:40AM DEPARTURE...
> 
> I just did a live chat and they gave me a number to call... I'm not happy with this! How am I ever supposed to trust the times if they keep changing without alerting me!





ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the reminder to keep checking my flights. When are you going? Is your trip soon or are you more than 6 months out?
> 
> I had Air Canada change our flights by a whole day a few years ago. The change was made in July and we weren't flying until late November. Fortunately I was able to move my reservation at Disney so it all worked out in the end. It's frustrating when you think you have all your ducks in a row and then forces out of your control change things.
> 
> So far, my flights are the same as what I booked (fingers crossed they stay that way).
> 
> Just a side question? Why aren't you flying from YOW?




I have had them change them as well, but to Hawaii as the destination. We usually book them many months out and I have found that Air Canada is the worst for changing without letting you know.

Another thing is that you should check constantly because they can change them more than once, so just stay on top of it. YOu should not have to but it is smart to check periodically


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> That's a great deal.  I really don't need another large bag though.  I've already got one that size that I never use because it's the top limit for size to check in and once you  fill it it's  really heavy.  I have had Delsey bags in the past and they were good quality.
> 
> I could use the two smaller bags.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just looked at and there is no further discount for Onyx.  Still good though considering other sets are 3000+ miles.



Thanks for posting that about the Onyx.
I know I said I was saving my airmiles but,,,,,,,I ordered them.I love the color and probably won't use the large one but the other two will come in handy.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> I looooove our bottle recycling. 5 cents for cans, 10 cents for my husband's work water cups, 25 cents for 4L milk jugs. We're using the bottles to help pay for my son's summer Scout trip to Vancouver island. It's a huge fundraising tool and a money maker.



We have an older gentleman who drops by on garbage and recycling day and picks up beer and liquor bottles,,I now try to save up and put out a bag for him once in awhile.
Wish my community did more recycling,,I know the neighbourhood kids would love it.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the reminder to keep checking my flights. When are you going? Is your trip soon or are you more than 6 months out?
> 
> I had Air Canada change our flights by a whole day a few years ago. The change was made in July and we weren't flying until late November. Fortunately I was able to move my reservation at Disney so it all worked out in the end. It's frustrating when you think you have all your ducks in a row and then forces out of your control change things.
> 
> So far, my flights are the same as what I booked (fingers crossed they stay that way).
> 
> Just a side question? Why aren't you flying from YOW?



Our trip is in November! However I booked flight times that I had my eye on for about 6 months now, so it's not like I booked a flight they don't usually offer and decided to change! (I think AM screwed up my flights with Air Canada.)

Oh - and we are flying from YOW first but that flight wasn't affected on the departing or returnign flight... yet


----------



## osully

alohamom said:


> I have had them change them as well, but to Hawaii as the destination. We usually book them many months out and I have found that Air Canada is the worst for changing without letting you know.
> 
> Another thing is that you should check constantly because they can change them more than once, so just stay on top of it. YOu should not have to but it is smart to check periodically


So frustrating. I swear Westjet at least emailed me to let me know our flight had changed for our cruise last Feb. I booked direct flights there and back and on the way back it got changed to 2 planes.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Our trip is in November! However I booked flight times that I had my eye on for about 6 months now, so it's not like I booked a flight they don't usually offer and decided to change! (I think AM screwed up my flights with Air Canada.)
> 
> Oh - and we are flying from YOW first but that flight wasn't affected on the departing or returnign flight... yet



Did you try getting them (Air Canada) to put you on the direct Ottawa-Orlando flight instead of the new time through Toronto? They might be willing to move you onto that one to simplify matters at their end. The airline knows they will sell out the Toronto-Orlando route, sometimes filling the Ottawa-Orlando is difficult. I would call Air Canada and see what they have to say.

I had a change with Delta back last fall. They changed the time of my connection. Made it really tight. Delta was willing to move my flights around (not sure if it would have cost anything as I didn't make the change)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Any time this has happened to me, whether flight was booked with air miles or not, the airline told me to contact them if I needed new flights.

I have never had to do if thiugh as times weren't that much  different.

I assume they wouldn't charge you.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Did you try getting them (Air Canada) to put you on the direct Ottawa-Orlando flight instead of the new time through Toronto? They might be willing to move you onto that one to simplify matters at their end. The airline knows they will sell out the Toronto-Orlando route, sometimes filling the Ottawa-Orlando is difficult. I would call Air Canada and see what they have to say.
> 
> I had a change with Delta back last fall. They changed the time of my connection. Made it really tight. Delta was willing to move my flights around (not sure if it would have cost anything as I didn't make the change)



Hmm. We fly there on a Wednesday and it doesn't seem anyone does a direct flight YOW-MCO on a Wednesday. I might try to get one on the way home then (a Friday) as I think that would be possible. 

My first step will be calling AM (the # they gave me is only open Mon-Fri 9-5...) to see if they can make it better.

Then if not I will call AirCanada. 

I can't stomach the thought of waking up to be at the airport early enough for an 8am flight on already depressing going home day. LOL


----------



## osully

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Any time this has happened to me, whether flight was booked with air miles or not, the airline told me to contact them if I needed new flights.
> 
> I have never had to do if thiugh as times weren't that much  different.
> 
> I assume they wouldn't charge you.


Thank you!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@osully in all the times we've used airmiles to book flights and then ended up having troubles with times,  weather related issues etc. I've NEVER contacted them.  Always directly thru the airlines themselves and never had a problem doing it that way. In fact it never crossed my mind to try,  just called the airlines. I suggest calling Air Canada yourself now and see what they can do for you before you even bother with airmiles again. *


----------



## CanadianKrista

Anyone have any ideas about this?

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## mort1331

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone have any ideas about this?
> 
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


Nope but has my attention/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bonus Boom!? That is NEW!


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone have any ideas about this?
> 
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon



Were you one of the lucky few who got that email about special offers coming your way if you opted in. I wonder if it has something to do with that.


----------



## CanadianKrista

ottawamom said:


> Were you one of the lucky few who got that email about special offers coming your way if you opted in. I wonder if it has something to do with that.



Nope, I got the website from another group, no one seems to know what it is about at this point.  Watching closely


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Could it be replacing Mega Miles?


----------



## hdrolfe

It's only for 3 days! That is going to make it very interesting. Especially with some bad weather on the way that may make it hard to get out and about! At least there's a PD day Friday in case I need to shop somewhere


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Over on RFD, someone thinks it's the weekend they are posting the STB bonus miles...thoughts?  Why would they make a big to-do about it like that?  And create a website?

It's likely a few partners for Valentine's Day...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not getting overly excited or going to waste much time trying to figure out what will be Booming ... They've pulled things like this before that turned out to be big nothings. Anyone remember the hype over what they called "happy any day" or smile days ? They promised big prizes, discounts on merchandise and when the big day finally arrived it was STUPIDLY nothing. You had to like, comment, share their social media posts to win one of 20 (seriously TWENTY) prizes .*

*This is only a weekend so my first thought was perhaps a multiplier offer thru airmilesshop? Who knows??*

****eta, if anyone gets more details that point to this being a bigger promo let us know and perhaps i'll start a thread??*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I asked the AM fb page about it. This was their response:

Hi Heather, we are excited to let you know that you will be able to earn additional bonus Air Miles from or partners through Air Miles Bonus Boom microsite.  The promotion will run Feb 14-17, but Collectors will be able to view offers on the microsite starting today. This microsite will close Feb 18.

Please review “How to use” on the microsite for detailed information on each offer, including full valid date range.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

More info on the website now.


----------



## mort1331

Donald called it...
Boom is a Bust


----------



## bababear_50

The site is live now
Airmiles Bonus Boom

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ON

Well it is all offers that are currently posted on the airmiles site===that was disappointing.
Moving along ---nothing new here.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> The site is live now
> Airmiles Bonus Boom
> 
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ON
> 
> Well it is all offers that are currently posted on the airmiles site===that was disappointing.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Hmm. I would only get the 50 am for spending $150 using my BMO AirMiles MasterCard if it’s Blue Friday + we do Shell too. I won’t go out of my way.


----------



## ottawamom

A number of the offers for Bonus Boom are things that are already on offer at certain stores now anyway. Shell (coke products offer) is running right now as is Global Pet Foods (donate $5 offer). The LCBO is all on offer, Rexall is a flyer offer for the weekend. Not certain why they are bundling this up as something great unless it is to confuse new earners into thinking there are extra bonus miles attached to using these coupons. There is no mention in the details of any Bonus for using X number of coupons as with other promotions.

Like osully said. I may use the M/C one but that is it. Too much tracking for too few AM.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well that is a bust for me for sure! Oh well. I may get to Rexall this coming weekend, depends on the offers and deals.


----------



## kerreyn

Got groceries at Safeway yesterday, and of the 420AM I should have gotten with GC's, only 35 posted.  I bought 3 x Sephora variable ($50 each), $50 La Vie en Rose, 2 x Netflix $60. The new store manager helped me at customer service and did the 'make it right' for the 385 air miles that I was missing. I told him that while I realize the file maintenance isn't done at store level, the Safeway/Sobey's file maintenance department need to get their poop in a group. I'm tired of having to chase air miles and fix their mistakes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is a time i hate being right but they didn't surprise me!! They don't usually do big promos until the previous one has posted to everyone's accounts and they've had about a week to sort out that mess. (Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is currently refreshing my account multiple times a day to check on the possible posting of StB miles  )*

*The one offer that sort of ticked me off is the Rexall one, i was really hoping there would be something more promising to make up for the lack of a weekly coupon for some bonus miles. I thought perhaps they would include a big Thursday offer and instead they tipped their hand for a lousy threshold spend for the weekend *


----------



## marchingstar

heres


Donald - my hero said:


> *This is a time i hate being right but they didn't surprise me!! They don't usually do big promos until the previous one has posted to everyone's accounts and they've had about a week to sort out that mess. (Please tell me that I'm not the only one who is currently refreshing my account multiple times a day to check on the possible posting of StB miles  )*
> 
> *The one offer that sort of ticked me off is the Rexall one, i was really hoping there would be something more promising to make up for the lack of a weekly coupon for some bonus miles. I thought perhaps they would include a big Thursday offer and instead they tipped their hand for a lousy threshold spend for the weekend *



i’m nervous for StB to show up because of the airmilesshops problems. i got the miles for my online shop but not the StB bonus coupon, so i know i won’t see the full 2000 when it first posts. i’m just hoping that because it was such a widespread problem
it’ll be an easy fix.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> heres
> 
> 
> i’m nervous for StB to show up because of the airmilesshops problems. i got the miles for my online shop but not the StB bonus coupon, so i know i won’t see the full 2000 when it first posts. i’m just hoping that because it was such a widespread problem
> it’ll be an easy fix.


*If you have the miles posted to your account that prove you successfully completed the proper transaction you won't have a problem getting the miles posted if you don't get the full amount. If they don't all show up immediately you can do an online chat right away because they will have already finished with your account. You can also chase down the 50 for the coupon as well once the full bonus posts or wait the 75 days for that coupon which is March 12th*


----------



## ottawamom

I'm with you Donald, I check my account 5 or 6 times a day to see if anything has posted yet.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I was able to update my signature with a few extra AM's updated over the weekend!  
I have some snail-mail coupons that came my way, _some _of these items I will need to stock up on before the coupon expires... though I am thinking I am going to try my hand at tortilla making, the way we eat them around here.  I already make an awesome naan if I do say so myself.


----------



## kerreyn

Heard back from our Disney TA - word on the Disney street is that the Star Wars resort won't be opening until 2021-ish. 
So, if we do a split stay, it's looking like maybe 7 nights POR then 4 nights GF. Stopped at Walmart and picked up a $50 Disney gift card - never too early to start saving!


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Did you try getting them (Air Canada) to put you on the direct Ottawa-Orlando flight instead of the new time through Toronto? They might be willing to move you onto that one to simplify matters at their end. The airline knows they will sell out the Toronto-Orlando route, sometimes filling the Ottawa-Orlando is difficult. I would call Air Canada and see what they have to say.
> 
> I had a change with Delta back last fall. They changed the time of my connection. Made it really tight. Delta was willing to move my flights around (not sure if it would have cost anything as I didn't make the change)


I tried calling AirCanada first and they told me right away (good thing I asked for a call back and didn’t wait on hold) that since AirMiles booked I need to call them...


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Heard back from our Disney TA - word on the Disney street is that the Star Wars resort won't be opening until 2021-ish.
> So, if we do a split stay, it's looking like maybe 7 nights POR then 4 nights GF. Stopped at Walmart and picked up a $50 Disney gift card - never too early to start saving!



I'd say that's too bad but really, it's not! GF is no consolation prize--you're going to have an amazing time and your daughter is going to love the surprise.


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> I'd say that's too bad but really, it's not! GF is no consolation prize--you're going to have an amazing time and your daughter is going to love the surprise.



The trip isn't a surprise for her, she's right in the thick of things checking out things and planning, lol. Plus, she's quite the air miles collector as well, does me proud.  The split stay with the GF would be for my husband and I.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Heard back from our Disney TA - word on the Disney street is that the Star Wars resort won't be opening until 2021-ish.
> So, if we do a split stay, it's looking like maybe 7 nights POR then 4 nights GF. Stopped at Walmart and picked up a $50 Disney gift card - never too early to start saving!


I just saw an article that says the SW resort is still in the design and concept stage.  No permits yet.  It also mentions that speculation is that prices will be the highest on property.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I just saw an article that says the SW resort is still in the design and concept stage.  No permits yet.  It also mentions that speculation is that prices will be the highest on property.



I agree - I’m pretty sure it’ll be quite expensive.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I agree - I’m pretty sure it’ll be quite expensive.


It's rather frightening....the villas at the Poly are over $2500/night


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> It's rather frightening....the villas at the Poly are over $2500/night



Geez...  I don’t think I could pay that much for a villa. My husband almost choked when I told him that GF would be approx $650 usd per night, lol.


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> The trip isn't a surprise for her, she's right in the thick of things checking out things and planning, lol. Plus, she's quite the air miles collector as well, does me proud.  The split stay with the GF would be for my husband and I.



ah. i must’ve mixed people up, my mistake! in any case, GF is awesome  i hope you all have the best time.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> It's rather frightening....the villas at the Poly are over $2500/night



i think that’s for the bungalows, and i think disney is having a hard time selling those rooms. waaaaaay too expensive.


----------



## bababear_50

I seriously need some good airmile deals tomorrow,,come on Sobeys and Foodland!
Hugs
Mel

Oh and Rexall
better deals please!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I gotta get my butt to Safeway and pick up a couple of the gift cards for AM.  My score of AM this year so far is dismal.  I know that I will spend money in Sephora and le Vie en Rose for myself or give the gift cards to the daughter for gifts.  Gotta score the few Am they seem to have that I can take advantage of while I can.  Hopefully Rexall has a good AM deal this weekend.  We are going to the big city to visit is dd...so I might be able to squeeze in a shop there over the weekend


----------



## Donald - my hero

*add us to the families who are seeing dismal hunting trips .. this is the primary card*
**
*This is the secondary card (and it's only this high because of the missing airmilesshop 203 miles i chased down last week -- yup all of them!)*
**


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> It's rather frightening....the villas at the Poly are over $2500/night


Right ? There are resorts that have priced me right out in the last five years .. and this will be more expensive than any of them. It’s sad.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've collected 1,424 on my card and DH has 1,045 so far this year! I'm not exactly sure how that has happened.  It doesn't even feel like I've been collecting much.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have 4582 this year which I am certainly pleased with, but 2000 is the BMO welcome bonus on our MC, since we met the spending limit over Christmas.  DH's trips to Toronto are a big plus for us - He can get 600-800AM a trip, so most of the rest are from that.  I feel like I've earned almost nothing on the stuff I do....I think one Sobey's Blue Friday was good, otherwise it's little bits here and there....shell is probably the next one with the extra 10 each fillup with the text promotion.


----------



## kerreyn

So far this year we've collected 4130 on our primary card and 223 on the second card.

C'mon STB - post so I feel better!


----------



## Aladora

I am at a whopping 899


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Ontario flyer posted on Smartcanucks for next week. * 7 days* of 100 airmiles when you spend $70, 60 airmiles when you spend $50, Friday Feb 15 to Thursday Feb 21.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/429848-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-feb-15-21-a-canada/


----------



## bababear_50

2,392 airmiles for me this year,,,but that's with two blue Fridays and Shell,,yesterday I made a quick stop at Metro and my grand total shop was 7 airmiles..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Current status (until December 31, 2019)

Onyx

You've collected:
1,289*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday




Guess I had some good Blue Friday deals.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm at 2300, last year I was at 2800 (excluding STB) by the end of February so not too far off track.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am not even brave enough to just check my status. I really need to step up! But Rexall offers have been quite disappointing lately and I don’t have a plan for a Disney trip yet. Drove DD back to university on Sunday and shopped at Sobeys for groceries. Still I forgot to buy some gift cards with bonus AM. My AM radar is not working properly. How could I miss it?  Definitely would not want to drive 30 min to just get the gift cards in this weather now. I will wait till next time then.


----------



## hdrolfe

I haven't checked... waiting until after the StB posts so I feel better about it  I have hardly gotten any this year!


----------



## marchingstar

I'm over 1500 for the year so far, which honestly surprises me. But between a decent Blue Friday and the missing miles from my StB online purchases, it's slowly adding up. 

I've also earned around 65K PC Optimum points, thanks to this thread. I haven't decided how or when to use my points, but for now they're slowly building up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> I've also earned around 65K PC Optimum points, thanks to this thread. I haven't decided how or when to use my points, but for now they're slowly building up.



Oh, I have really well with those points. $175 in points (175,000) turned into WDW gift cards and I am well on my way to my goal!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh, I have really well with those points. $175 in points (175,000) turned into WDW gift cards and I am well on my way to my goal!



whoa, that's awesome. Good job!


----------



## Silvermist999

I’m at 691 so far this year. Mainly from our air miles credit cards. Trying to cut back on our spending so won’t see as much in the future months. 



marchingstar said:


> I'm over 1500 for the year so far, which honestly surprises me. But between a decent Blue Friday and the missing miles from my StB online purchases, it's slowly adding up.
> 
> I've also earned around 65K PC Optimum points, thanks to this thread. I haven't decided how or when to use my points, but for now they're slowly building up.



I’m also doing surprisingly well with PC Optimum the last few weeks, already “redeemed” for a few more Disney gift cards.


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats everyone. Off to a good start, now if StB would post we'd all have numbers to write home about. The waiting is killing me. Come on Airmiles post those miles. I'm not going to spend them. (really )


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> i think that’s for the bungalows, and i think disney is having a hard time selling those rooms. waaaaaay too expensive.


yes...the ones on the water.  I was talking to someone about them last August when I was there and was told that people book them for one or two nights only.  They are busy but hotels don't like that sort of high turn over.  The labour costs are higher.


----------



## marchingstar

another crummy week at Safeway coming up! 

no real complaints from me, though. I did a huge grocery shop at Costco last week, so our freezer and cupboards are pretty full. I don't expect I'll be at Safeway until the next Blue Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1302039?page=10

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1302043

Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1301927

Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Sobeys is crummy this week. I won’t be darkening their door until a Blue Friday or a giftcard offer. Hopefully PC program is better this week.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Metro has the buy $100 iTunes gift card for 125AM if anyone needs iTunes.


----------



## osully

Another FreshCo week for me  you hear that, Sobeys? Yes I know you get that money as you own them, but I'm buying just what I need, not 2 of each to get AM


----------



## osully

Just wanted to let you all know that I did end up getting my flights sorted out and improved by the AirMiles reservation help line. They were wonderful to me. Called them during my lunch break yesterday and they had to call Air Canada then get back to me. They got back to me mid afternoon with much better flights so now I dont have to worry about waking up at 5am to leave Orlando on our last day! 

I am super grateful!


----------



## hdrolfe

FreshCo or Food Basics for me. If I can shovel my way out of the house before spring... We may be stuck in here forever!! Or at least that's what it feels like


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> Sobeys is crummy this week. I won’t be darkening their door until a Blue Friday or a giftcard offer. *Hopefully PC program is better this week*.


I have a 'spend $50 at Shoppers using my PC credit card, get 15,000 points' which is a good deal.  It was sent by email and is good until the 20th.  Not sure if everyone got the offer.  Now I just need to see what they have on sale, maybe I can use my other PC offers there as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Atlantic Sobeys flyer is a bust too. Says there are 500 miles in the flyer. Um, where? Lol

I can do $35/95 at lawtons on our compliments products, but I might wait and do that Thirsday before the offers over instead.

C'mon, PC Optimum!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

marchingstar said:


> another crummy week at Safeway coming up!


no kidding!   I am not impressed.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> I have a 'spend $50 at Shoppers using my PC credit card, get 15,000 points' which is a good deal.  It was sent by email and is good until the 20th.  Not sure if everyone got the offer.  Now I just need to see what they have on sale, maybe I can use my other PC offers there as well.


Saturday in Ontario is Spend $50 get 20x the points. I doubt they are combinable but I would check just in case !


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer links updates done and i agree with everyone else --- They all hoover!*

*Links not provided by Mel:*
*Rexall On Flyer Will be clearer after midnight but i can already see there's nothing exciting about the threshold spend that's active all week*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## tinkerone

Sorry for hijacking this thread for a minute but does anyone know if the offers from PC are also offers that I can use at Shoppers?  I have several items I could purchase, suck as spend $10 on coke get 2000 ($2) points, and if I can use these offers at shoppers then I would just go there. 
I'm enjoying this program but still find it confusing.


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread for a minute but does anyone know if the offers from PC are also offers that I can use at Shoppers?  I have several items I could purchase, suck as spend $10 on coke get 2000 ($2) points, and if I can use these offers at shoppers then I would just go there.
> I'm enjoying this program but still find it confusing.



Yes you can unless it specifically name a store in the offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This stupid Boom is a complete Bust IMHO! It's like the little banners that Sobey's put on their flyers announcing how many miles you can earn .. uhm, yeah , if i buy EVERY.SINGLE.THING! I did the math once and to earn the total miles you had to spend about 4 times the value of those miles, yup, I'm that obsessed  *

*Side note about this "non-promo" don't get sucked into doing some of the "free" offers if you haven't done them yet (Hudson Bay conversion, Miss Fresh 1st order, Airmiles travel hub booking) because they will more than likely be included in the next ACTUAL promo -- Mega miles soonish?? - and then it WILL help you earn big miles!!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Side note about this "non-promo" don't get sucked into doing some of the "free" offers if you haven't done them yet (Hudson Bay conversion, Miss Fresh 1st order, Airmiles travel hub booking) because they will more than likely be included in the next ACTUAL promo -- Mega miles soonish?? - and then it WILL help you earn big miles!!



Yup...i'm waiting for the mega miles promo to start.  Crossing my fingers there will be a few that I can use for that promo.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I opted in for the BMO mastercard spend $150, and I'll likely do the Lawton's $35/95 miles.  But that's it.


----------



## kerreyn

Shop the Block air miles have posted!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Alright. I need to step up my AM game. Flights in August are a lot of AM for some reason (direct), and I am sure March 2020 will be worse when they come out. Now that the StB have posted I can actually get in and see them.


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> Shop the Block air miles have posted!!


And of course, mine were wrong.  I did a chat and it was fixed very quickly so I'm okay.


----------



## bababear_50

Got my STB airmiles 
Celebrate!!!! Bear Dance!!!!




Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> And of course, mine were wrong.  I did a chat and it was fixed very quickly so I'm okay.


*Once again, ME TOO!Likewise, mine was fixed quickly because, imagine, all of the coupons posted properly to my account. Urgh, when will they start doing their job so we don't need to police!!! *

*



*


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Alright. I need to step up my AM game. Flights in August are a lot of AM for some reason (direct), and I am sure March 2020 will be worse when they come out. Now that the StB have posted I can actually get in and see them.



There are two seasons for flight rewards. Summer, March break and Christmas are prime season.


----------



## osully

And just as I suspected my husbands’ posted today and mine did not at all...


----------



## marchingstar

okay, figure this one out: I still haven't gotten credit for the StB airmilesshops coupon, so I only officially completed 6 eligible purchases. But the full bonus posted today 

I'm don't understand, but I'm also not complaining!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> okay, figure this one out: I still haven't gotten credit for the StB airmilesshops coupon, so I only officially completed 6 eligible purchases. But the full bonus posted today
> 
> I'm don't understand, but I'm also not complaining!



Same for DH!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> okay, figure this one out: I still haven't gotten credit for the StB airmilesshops coupon, so I only officially completed 6 eligible purchases. But the full bonus posted today
> 
> I'm don't understand, but I'm also not complaining!


The 50 miles for the coupon come later.  I was told some time by April 27th.  Last time around the miles never posted and I had to submit a request for them.   What they are using is the base miles from the purchase you made.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> The 50 miles for the coupon come later.  I was told some time by April 27th.  Last time around the miles never posted and I had to submit a request for them.   What they are using is the base miles from the purchase you made.



That's awesome  I'll watch for the 50 and I hope they show up okay. I thought I was going to have to fight for 1050 though, so this is a nice surprise!


----------



## pigletto

Does anyone recall how many airmiles were needed for a 5 or 7 day ticket prior to the Canadian Resident discount ? And do we have any idea what kind of effect the new Disney ticket price structure will have on airmiles tickets ?
I’m sure this has all been discussed but I didn’t pay much attention as I didn’t need tickets. Now that I am trying to save to fully fund a trip with rewards programs by late 2020, I need to get an idea of what I’m saving for.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Does anyone recall how many airmiles were needed for a 5 or 7 day ticket prior to the Canadian Resident discount ? And do we have any idea what kind of effect the new Disney ticket price structure will have on airmiles tickets ?
> I’m sure this has all been discussed but I didn’t pay much attention as I didn’t need tickets. Now that I am trying to save to fully fund a trip with rewards programs by late 2020, I need to get an idea of what I’m saving for.


5400 for a 7 day.  That's what we redeemed in August 2018.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Does anyone recall how many airmiles were needed for a 5 or 7 day ticket prior to the Canadian Resident discount ?



5 day adult is 4800, child 4500, I believe.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you both . That helps me with my planning.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can anyone recall if when buying Aquatica passes with air miles, if they email them to you or if you get actual tickets sent to you in the mail?


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> Does anyone recall how many airmiles were needed for a 5 or 7 day ticket prior to the Canadian Resident discount ? And do we have any idea what kind of effect the new Disney ticket price structure will have on airmiles tickets ?
> I’m sure this has all been discussed but I didn’t pay much attention as I didn’t need tickets. Now that I am trying to save to fully fund a trip with rewards programs by late 2020, I need to get an idea of what I’m saving for.



*Airmiles tickets, June 13, 2018
5 day adult 5100
7 day adult 5400*
(thanks @alohamom  and @Tinkershelly for posting in Jun 13 and 14 which helps keep records, #12599, #12611)

I really can't comprehend what Airmiles will do in order to continue offering Disney tickets, problem is Disney tickets are now all date based.  If you go to AAA and Undercovertourist websites, no matter what ticket you buy, you have to pick your start date (even with the flexible date tickets) and you pay in dollars.  Not sure how Airmiles will implement this in airmiles.

So my original thinking, was that Airmiles might offer flexible date tickets (no idea how) and/or special discount tickets (looking at what Disney currently has available I thought the 4-park Magic Summer Ticket valid Jan 18 – Sep 30 2019 would possibly be an option)

So how many airmiles?

The airmiles tickets in June 2018 were priced at around 10.7 cents an airmile. (7day 5400/$441.98usd ticket price x1.3 exch = .1064,  5day 5100/$420.68usd ticket price x 1.3 exch = .1072)

February 2019 Disney ticket prices

5-day day based tickets cost $417.04-$480.85, 5 day flex $489.90

7-day day based tickets cost $440.03-$506.82, 7 day flex $521.86

4Park Magic Summer tickets $378.80


So, assuming airmiles sticks to evaluating tickets around 10.7 cents an airmile and the March/April exchange rate stays around 1.33 (haha!)

*5-day flex ticket $489.90usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange / .107 avg am = 6100am*

*7-day flex ticket $521.85usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 6500am*

*4 Park Magic Summer ticket $378.80usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 4700am*


So many assumptions. Would love to hear what others think. I suppose we just might have to wait and hope.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> *5-day flex ticket $489.90usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange / .107 avg am = 6100am*
> 
> *7-day flex ticket $521.85usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 6500am*
> 
> *4 Park Magic Summer ticket $378.80usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 4700am*



Yikes! We will need our miles more than ever at that point!


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> *Airmiles tickets, June 13, 2018
> 5 day adult 5100
> 7 day adult 5400*
> (thanks @alohamom  and @Tinkershelly for posting in Jun 13 and 14 which helps keep records, #12599, #12611)
> 
> I really can't comprehend what Airmiles will do in order to continue offering Disney tickets, problem is Disney tickets are now all date based.  If you go to AAA and Undercovertourist websites, no matter what ticket you buy, you have to pick your start date (even with the flexible date tickets) and you pay in dollars.  Not sure how Airmiles will implement this in airmiles.
> 
> So my original thinking, was that Airmiles might offer flexible date tickets (no idea how) and/or special discount tickets (looking at what Disney currently has available I thought the 4-park Magic Summer Ticket valid Jan 18 – Sep 30 2019 would possibly be an option)
> 
> So how many airmiles?
> 
> The airmiles tickets in June 2018 were priced at around 10.7 cents an airmile. (5day 5100/$441.98usd ticket price x1.3 exch = .1064,  7day 5400/$420.68usd ticket price x 1.3 exch = .1072)
> 
> February 2019 Disney ticket prices
> 
> 5-day day based tickets cost $417.04-$480.85, 5 day flex $489.90
> 
> 7-day day based tickets cost $440.03-$506.82, 7 day flex $521.86
> 
> 4Park Magic Summer tickets $378.80
> 
> 
> So, assuming airmiles sticks to evaluating tickets around 10.7 cents an airmile and the March/April exchange rate stays around 1.33 (haha!)
> 
> *5-day flex ticket $489.90usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange / .107 avg am = 6100am*
> 
> *7-day flex ticket $521.85usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 6500am*
> 
> *4 Park Magic Summer ticket $378.80usd ticket price x 1.33 exchange/ .107 avg am = 4700am*
> 
> 
> So many assumptions. Would love to hear what others think. I suppose we just might have to wait and hope.


Wow it gets pretty pricey after all that doesn’t it ?
If it ends up being the scenario you described I would likely collect all my miles as cash, use them for gas and groceries and use the cash saved from that for trip expenses. Converting my rewards in any program to cash offers me the best flexibility for getting the best prices and discounts on flights, tickets and hotels.
 For example I did a comparison of what it costs in airmiles to fly Toronto to Orlando vs. what I would pay in cash  ( with today’s exchange rate ) for flying out of Buffalo, and it saves me hundreds to fly out of Buffalo. I realize that’s only good if one can take advantage of Buffalo flights , but in general it doesn’t seem to make me any better off to use the Dream rewards.


----------



## tinkerone

pigletto said:


> Wow it gets pretty pricey after all that doesn’t it ?
> If it ends up being the scenario you described I would likely collect all my miles as cash, use them for gas and groceries and use the cash saved from that for trip expenses. Converting my rewards in any program to cash offers me the best flexibility for getting the best prices and discounts on flights, tickets and hotels.
> For example I did a comparison of what it costs in airmiles to fly Toronto to Orlando vs. what I would pay in cash  ( with today’s exchange rate ) for flying out of Buffalo, and it saves me hundreds to fly out of Buffalo. I realize that’s only good if one can take advantage of Buffalo flights , but in general it doesn’t seem to make me any better off to use the Dream rewards.


What I have started to do is use my points for purchases and transferring that same amount into my US account.  To explain better, if I spend $10 worth of points I will transfer $10 US into my US account.  That way I'm really only paying the exchange and I have built up some money in my US account.  I stopped buying Disney gift cards because I can't lock in the rate and I am not loving the idea that the exchange rate could be double what it is now when I actually do use them.  I know it could be half as well but I don't like to take the chance.  I can dollar cost average if I purchase as I go.  
So, long story short, I am using my points to put money into my pocket as well.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> What I have started to do is use my points for purchases and transferring that same amount into my US account.  To explain better, if I spend $10 worth of points I will transfer $10 US into my US account.  That way I'm really only paying the exchange and I have built up some money in my US account.  I stopped buying Disney gift cards because I can't lock in the rate and I am not loving the idea that the exchange rate could be double what it is now when I actually do use them.  I know it could be half as well but I don't like to take the chance.  I can dollar cost average if I purchase as I go.
> So, long story short, I am using my points to put money into my pocket as well.


I like this idea. I had been exchanging PC points used on every day items into Disney gift cards but it probably makes more sense for people like us , who are planning trips fairly far out, to lock in exchange .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I like this idea. I had been exchanging PC points used on every day items into Disney gift cards but it probably makes more sense for people like us , who are planning trips fairly far out, to lock in exchange .



I'm strictly only buying my Disney gift cards with PC points.  None of my actual cash goes towards them. That way, I will never feel "out" of money with the exchange. They were all 100% FREE.  I'm hoping by the time we go back in 2021 I will have enough to pay for our resort (7 nights, value).


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> Wow it gets pretty pricey after all that doesn’t it ?
> If it ends up being the scenario you described I would likely collect all my miles as cash, use them for gas and groceries and use the cash saved from that for trip expenses. Converting my rewards in any program to cash offers me the best flexibility for getting the best prices and discounts on flights, tickets and hotels.
> For example I did a comparison of what it costs in airmiles to fly Toronto to Orlando vs. what I would pay in cash  ( with today’s exchange rate ) for flying out of Buffalo, and it saves me hundreds to fly out of Buffalo. I realize that’s only good if one can take advantage of Buffalo flights , but in general it doesn’t seem to make me any better off to use the Dream rewards.



I agree, I usually fly Southwest to Florida but have mixed in a few other flights as well.  I'm flying Swoop one way out of Hamilton in April, it was about the same price as Southwest at the time after paying for one bag.  We'll see how it goes. Thought I'd mention it in case it gives you another option.

If airmiles finds a way to sell the fixed date tickets the airmiles would be less since we wouldn't have to pay for the flex date premium.  But they aren't going to be cheap either way.


----------



## isabellea

I really hate writing this but I think getting WDW tickets with AM will be a thing of the past after the current promotion.


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> I really hate writing this but I think getting WDW tickets with AM will be a thing of the past after the current promotion.



Ya, I didn't want to say that either lol.  I agree that's likely, I don't think their business models are matching too well, Airmiles would prefer to stock one or two types that cover everyone, Disney prefers to lock you into the day you want to go and charge accordingly.

Not too many years ago, Disney airmiles tickets were an excellent deal, I remember the return being around 15 cents on an airmile.  When Airmiles introduced cash miles, I thought why would anyone ever use cash miles, such a low return (sidenote: I have also been leary of why 95 airmiles = $10 cash, I can quickly see that becoming 100 airmiles = $10 cash).  Well as we know the last couple of years they have been set on par with cash miles.  So now it's really only a savings vehicle rather than a good deal.

I would switch to 100% cash if I could dedicate myself to cashing in points and buying gift cards each week with the savings.  At this point I see it as another thing to keep track of, however if they don't offer them any longer, I'll be joining the group that has switched to cash.


----------



## bababear_50

I was just thinking about Mega Miles........
I have just a few cash airmiles in my account. With airmiles being so ...hmmmm looking for a word here.....sparse,,,measly ?
*thinly dispersed or scattered*,,, *contemptibly small or few*.
 I think I am going to change up my Dream setting to cash for a week or so,,,I need to stockpile for the Mega Miles promo.
Mega Miles is usually around March 8th right?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I was just thinking about Mega Miles........
> I have just a few cash airmiles in my account. With airmiles being so ...hmmmm looking for a word here.....sparse,,,measly ?
> *thinly dispersed or scattered*,,, *contemptibly small or few*.
> I think I am going to change up my Dream setting to cash for a week or so,,,I need to stockpile for the Mega Miles promo.
> Mega Miles is usually around March 8th right?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Good idea! I have a few Cash miles, but if we need 2 or 3 sales, I'm s-o-l. To be honest, I'm thinking that cash is a good thing for me at this point, anyway.


----------



## pigletto

isabellea said:


> I really hate writing this but I think getting WDW tickets with AM will be a thing of the past after the current promotion.


Sadly I was thinking the same thing. I can’t see how they would be able to keep up with the changes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Or maybe they will only offer 5 day or 7 day tickets, but different ticket seasons (i.e., prime, value, regular).


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Did anyone else get the invite from American Express to register to purchase $550 from Feb 15-28 for 250 bonus AM?  We received it on both of our cards. 

As for Mega Miles - Crap - we're away for 2 weeks during that time frame.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get it all!


----------



## alohamom

Days In the Sun said:


> I really can't comprehend what Airmiles will do in order to continue offering Disney tickets, problem is Disney tickets are now all date based.  If you go to AAA and Undercovertourist websites, no matter what ticket you buy, you have to pick your start date (even with the flexible date tickets) and you pay in dollars.  Not sure how Airmiles will implement this in airmiles.
> 
> So my original thinking, was that Airmiles might offer flexible date tickets (no idea how) and/or special discount tickets (looking at what Disney currently has available I thought the 4-park Magic Summer Ticket valid Jan 18 – Sep 30 2019 would possibly be an option)





isabellea said:


> I really hate writing this but I think getting WDW tickets with AM will be a thing of the past after the current promotion.





pigletto said:


> Sadly I was thinking the same thing. I can’t see how they would be able to keep up with the changes.




I was thinking the same thing.

Along side of the 4-park Summer Magic Ticket that @Days In the Sun mentions, the only thing I can think of that might help would be if Canadian Discounts tickets continue to be a thing, which I highly doubt with all the new Star Wars stuff happening.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> Wow it gets pretty pricey after all that doesn’t it ?
> If it ends up being the scenario you described I would likely collect all my miles as cash, use them for gas and groceries and use the cash saved from that for trip expenses. Converting my rewards in any program to cash offers me the best flexibility for getting the best prices and discounts on flights, tickets and hotels.
> For example I did a comparison of what it costs in airmiles to fly Toronto to Orlando vs. what I would pay in cash  ( with today’s exchange rate ) for flying out of Buffalo, and it saves me hundreds to fly out of Buffalo. I realize that’s only good if one can take advantage of Buffalo flights , but in general it doesn’t seem to make me any better off to use the Dream rewards.


I'm with you pigletto.  Seems like that's the easiest route to go then travel plans can be more flexible.  We prefer to fly out of the US as well with Southwest.  Plus I'd rather have the flexibility of booking wherever I can get a good deal (rent DVC points or an offsite timeshare) or have the ability to cancel a hotel booking if I see a better deal come up, or book FD if that's the better deal, etc.


----------



## Silvermist999

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from American Express to register to purchase $550 from Feb 15-28 for 250 bonus AM?  We received it on both of our cards.
> 
> As for Mega Miles - Crap - we're away for 2 weeks during that time frame.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get it all!



My Amex offer is spend $300 for 150 AM, and a $5 statement credit.  Too easy for us. I like your offer better though!

Hopefully Mega Miles extends past our March break since we will be away too...


----------



## isabellea

Silvermist999 said:


> My Amex offer is spend $300 for 150 AM, and a $5 statement credit.  Too easy for us. I like your offer better though!
> 
> Hopefully Mega Miles extends past our March break since we will be away too...



I got the sane offer than you. Already 2/3 done after placing an order at Gap.


----------



## tinkerone

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from American Express to register to purchase $550 from Feb 15-28 for 250 bonus AM?  We received it on both of our cards.
> 
> As for Mega Miles - Crap - we're away for 2 weeks during that time frame.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get it all!


Mine was spend $300 in that period get 150 AM.  Not sure I will make that though.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I was just thinking about Mega Miles........
> I have just a few cash airmiles in my account. With airmiles being so ...hmmmm looking for a word here.....sparse,,,measly ?
> *thinly dispersed or scattered*,,, *contemptibly small or few*.
> I think I am going to change up my Dream setting to cash for a week or so,,,I need to stockpile for the Mega Miles promo.
> Mega Miles is usually around March 8th right?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



March 8 is correct for 2018, it was the Thursday before March break. The year before was May 1, 2017, I'm expecting Thursday March 7.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Mine was spend $300 in that period get 150 AM.  Not sure I will make that though.



I got this same one too. I'm already committed to BMO World Elite promo of charge $495, get 170 miles though. I'm already half in on that one, so it makes more sense for me to complete that one for February.


----------



## tinkerone

I just got back from a quick stop at Shoppers.  I'm really thinking AM may take a back seat to this at least as far as Rexall VS Shoppers goes.  
Today was 20 times the points on a $50 spend.  They had a lot of good Saturday only sales so it was not to hard to hit the $50 mark but most of my purchases would be considered on the grocery side.  They have a good grocery section compared to my Rexall which has one row of mixed grocery's and a bit of dairy but not much.  I spent $53.50 before tax.  That amount would normally get me 795 points or a value of .79 cents.  With the 20 times I should have received 15900 points or a value of $15.90.  Then there were points I received for purchasing items from My Offers.  That gained me another 1200 or $1.20.  I should have also received another 2000 or $2.00 from a coke purchase I made, had to send off a missing points request, much like the request for missing AM's.  I hope they are quicker than AM though.  AM really needs to get their act together on that side of business, am I right??  
Long story short, I earned 17100 points today or a total of $17.10 with another 2000 or $2.00 coming.  That's a lot more than I would have earned in AM's at Rexall most weeks.  Oh, and I forgot to mention, I got an email from the PC Mastercard saying if I made a $50 purchase before the 20th they would give me 15000 points or $15.00.  Add that to the $17.10 and I made $32.10 on a $50 spend.  Not bad at all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another 50,000 in PC Optimum cashed in.  Bought another $50 Disney gift card...up to $225 now, which is really great since I just started to save for these!

I also went to Shoppers for 20x the points event. The prices on sale items at Shoppers are actually really good! Way better than grocery stores.


----------



## tinkerone

Here's a pleasant surprise.  I posted on here 32 minutes ago that I was shorted 2000 PC points.  Just before I posted this I sent in the request for the missing points so that was 40 minutes ago tops. 
I just received an email stating the points have been added to my account, sorry for the inconvenience.  WOW!  How long would it take to get a missing 5 AM's?  Often weeks! 
Good job PC!!


----------



## marchingstar

not quoting everyone because it’s saturday morning and i’m lazy! haha. 

i think people are right about disney tickets—unless disney goes to some kind of digital system (which would probably be too advanced for air miles!!), it’s going to be really hard to fit disney’s new system. i looked through my email—the best i’ve ever done was adult 7 day base tickets for 3250 miles apiece. that was 2 years ago, and was both a better air miles deal and because disney was running a canadian promotion. i have one set left, but i think it’s the last set of air miles tickets i’ll use.

right now i’m still set to 100% dream miles. i think i’ll use them for a vacation. but i see the appeal of cash! they could be used like people use PC Optimum points—redeem 100$ at the grocery store and buy a gift card or put the equivalent cash away for vacation. i’m going to give it some thought before mega miles because i’m not sure what’s best for my family!

as for PC Optimum...let’s just say 20x the points on half-price valentines candy makes everything extra sweet! 40$ spend earned me 12,000 odd points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sometimes my own issue with using Cash miles and converting to savings is, well, I spend the money! LOL 

At least with gift cards I know I can only use them at Disney.  We really only need to go once more to see all of the new rides/lands coming.  Then we'll be good for a while. Same with Universal.  Go see the new Potter and Jurassic Park coasters, Volcano Bay and then wait until the new park opens in a few years.

The good thing about Dream miles is the use for All Inclusives or cruises (soon!), and of course flights.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I would be sad if all the AM I earned were to not be used towards Disney tickets, but I think it might still be a Thing for them to offer vacation package deals through RedTag.  I understand why they might decide to make that change... although it would drive a TON of us AirMiles loyal customers off at that point.  

Husband agrees with the other saving strategies - the $$$ saved gets physically re-allocated somewhere like Disney GC and/or USD makes WAY more sense than AM as a savings tool, but right now, our budget needs all the wiggle room it can get.  So $20 wishing on a dream may come true, even if it takes years to get there.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just can't imagine air miles wouldn't try to find a resolution to the new system.  I would think when they tally up all of the WDW purchases every year, they might see it as a huge loss if they didn't keep them going somehow.  With the exchange tanking and costs rising, if I can save a couple thousand dollars on park passes each time I go (WDW, UOR, etc), then it's still a win for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm also too lazy to quote everyone but have a few things to share with the group on this gloriously sunny Saturday (at least in SW Ontario it is!!)*

*Mega Miles historical data:*

*May 1st - 31st 2017 use 5 coupons get 1250 miles*
*March 8th - April 12th 2018 use 3 coupons get 650 miles or 5 to get 1250 miles*
*Airmiles and Disney tickets:*
*We're in a bit of an echo chamber here gang, this is a Disney forum and most of us have redeemed our miles for multiple Disney & Universal tickets. Until I started this thread i had NEVER redeemed for tickets of any kind (i know, gasp, but it's true  ) I've only ever redeemed for one set for Disney & one for Universal. Whenever i mention to people that they are something you can redeem miles for it seems to be brand new information to them. We don't go very often (again, gasp!) and most visits have been done with a package or we bought the tickets thru CAA. I agree with all of you that the new ticketing system won't be something that AM will want to (or even be able to) tackle, do you remember how long they still had the non-expiring CDN tickets available AFTER Disney stopped selling them? They weren't able to get rid of the stock before the "sale" was over, I have no idea what they'll do this time since they now expire. Do i think this is the end of Disney tickets? Not sure, not much of a gambler, but by looking at the math some of you put out there, i'm leaning towards a strong "possibly"*

*Most people use their Airmiles for travel related rewards, flights, hotels & car rentals. There's also a LARGE group of people who collect them and never really comprehend how to actually USE THEM (our D-I-L's mother has close to 100,000 sitting in her account, yes, you read that number correctly ) *

*And those are the thoughts of The Duck*


----------



## mort1331

I for one am now glad I have a number of non expiring 5 day passes. I also have 2 child 5 day non expire passes that I will either sell, give to friends or see what $ Disney will give me to convert at the time to adult passes.
I see this as a problem for CAA as well. They sell a lot of passes, and now people will have to have exact dates.
I am a little worried, not really, that there might be snags with my non expiring tickets and how they will honor them. But there are still people out there with E tickets and paper 1 day tickets and multi day non expiring tickets. They just have to see an experienced ticket person.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm also too lazy to quote everyone but have a few things to share with the group on this gloriously sunny Saturday (at least in SW Ontario it is!!)*
> 
> *Mega Miles historical data:*
> 
> *May 1st - 31st 2017 use 5 coupons get 1250 miles*
> *March 8th - April 12th 2018 use 3 coupons get 650 miles or 5 to get 1250 miles*



Thanks for this info!...and WOW about your D.I.L.s  mothers Air Miles balance!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who have recently purchased WDW tickets with miles, how does the expiry date work?  It is one year from the date of purchase? Or is it for all of 2019? If we aren't going again until either February or May 2021, will we have to wait until January 2021 to buy our passes to ensure they aren't expired?


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm also too lazy to quote everyone but have a few things to share with the group on this gloriously sunny Saturday (at least in SW Ontario it is!!)*
> 
> *Mega Miles historical data:*
> 
> *May 1st - 31st 2017 use 5 coupons get 1250 miles*
> *March 8th - April 12th 2018 use 3 coupons get 650 miles or 5 to get 1250 miles*
> *Airmiles and Disney tickets:*
> *We're in a bit of an echo chamber here gang, this is a Disney forum and most of us have redeemed our miles for multiple Disney & Universal tickets. Until I started this thread i had NEVER redeemed for tickets of any kind (i know, gasp, but it's true  ) I've only ever redeemed for one set for Disney & one for Universal. Whenever i mention to people that they are something you can redeem miles for it seems to be brand new information to them. We don't go very often (again, gasp!) and most visits have been done with a package or we bought the tickets thru CAA. I agree with all of you that the new ticketing system won't be something that AM will want to (or even be able to) tackle, do you remember how long they still had the non-expiring CDN tickets available AFTER Disney stopped selling them? They weren't able to get rid of the stock before the "sale" was over, I have no idea what they'll do this time since they now expire. Do i think this is the end of Disney tickets? Not sure, not much of a gambler, but by looking at the math some of you put out there, i'm leaning towards a strong "possibly"*
> 
> *Most people use their Airmiles for travel related rewards, flights, hotels & car rentals. There's also a LARGE group of people who collect them and never really comprehend how to actually USE THEM (our D-I-L's mother has close to 100,000 sitting in her account, yes, you read that number correctly ) *
> 
> *And those are the thoughts of The Duck*



100,000...can you imagine the vacation!?


----------



## osully

marchingstar said:


> 100,000...can you imagine the vacation!?


that'd be flights, about 27 hotel nights at my Nov trip hotel (Doubletree Disney Springs) & 21 days of tickets for 2 ppl... just going off our trip AM cost!


----------



## osully

3637 miles earned so far this year, for me! Crazy! Including STB though. 

My husband is at 2115 including STB but he really just does free and easy bonus promos


----------



## ottawamom

Somehow DH is beating me in totals so far this year. Not sure how he(me) did that. After the posting of StB the annual totals are looking much better. We'll be at ONYX sometime next month (one more GC deal or Blue Friday)


----------



## hdrolfe

Only 2336, which includes the StB bonus. Not a great start! Hopefully I can maintain and get Onyx again this year. I have some time I guess  I haven't even been getting gas at Shell lately. I do hope they have the ice cream deal in the summer again, bonus airmiles on ice cream... I'll walk up to the store for that


----------



## hdrolfe

If I get 250 more AM I can book one way flights home, it would be 4200 AM for the two of us plus $145 in taxes, cash for the flights is $870. So I have my goal for the next couple weeks. Easy enough to do if Rexall has a good deal! Then I start saving for March break pre cruise hotel, and maybe a flight at that time of year.


----------



## bababear_50

What Airmiles rewards would you like to see? Just incase Airmiles is listening...................

For me: since Disney Parks tickets are now expiring and date specific I no longer save my miles for them.

I would LOVE the option to exchange Cash Airmiles for Disney Gift Cards.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I disagree on AM having park tickets.   There is a no start date option for all tickets....it's an add on just like park hopper.  I think we will see the same as it has been for the last couple of years.  Just a 5 or 7 day option but with the no start date add on.  So the number of miles is going to be pretty high, probably over 6000 for a 5 day.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I disagree on AM having park tickets.   There is a no start date option for all tickets....it's an add on just like park hopper.  I think we will see the same as it has been for the last couple of years.  Just a 5 or 7 day option but with the no start date add on.  So the number of miles is going to be pretty high, probably over 6000 for a 5 day.



Hi Hon
So do you think they will no longer have an expiry date on the tickets ?
Like if I get the 5 day Adult ticket right now is 4500 airmiles
From the airmiles site:
The Magic Your Way Base Ticket provides admission to any one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks for each day of your ticket.
Tickets and options must be used within 14 days of first use or by September 27, 2019, whichever comes first.  *Blackout dates of December 24, 2018 through January 1, 2019 apply*.
So I only have 6-7 months to use this ticket right?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> What Airmiles rewards would you like to see? Just incase Airmiles is listening...................
> 
> For me: since Disney Parks tickets are now expiring and date specific I no longer save my miles for them.
> 
> I would LOVE the option to exchange Cash Airmiles for Disney Gift Cards.
> Hugs
> Mel



Oh My Goodness!!!! 

Fabulous idea and I totally second it! 

That is the kind of reward that would make me extremely loyal to Air Miles. I bounce between AM and PC Optimum but I know I would just do Air Miles if I could redeem for Disney GCs.


----------



## ottawamom

Just got off the phone with DFiL. He only got 300AM and said he did 7 offers. We went through his list. He has proof in his account for 5 (I don't know why they didn't give him 1000 at least). He couldn't remember what else he did. I went through the list of possibilities I had. We finally decided that he probably did Rexall spend $40 get 20AM (but he's not sure where the receipt is so he can't prove he used the coupon). The other one he now remembers doing is BMO. I asked if he opted in. He thought so but who knows.

I tried my best to get them to do an extra one or two just in case and they didn't want to be bothered. Now they are bothered that they didn't get the full bonus. It's so frustrating dealing with older loved ones. You try to steer them in the right direction but they insist they know what they are doing (and then they don't!)

You can only lead a horse to water, you can't make him drink.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> I disagree on AM having park tickets.   There is a no start date option for all tickets....it's an add on just like park hopper.  I think we will see the same as it has been for the last couple of years.  Just a 5 or 7 day option but with the no start date add on.  So the number of miles is going to be pretty high, probably over 6000 for a 5 day.



I agree they could continue.  Disney's website makes you pick a date in order to buy tickets, but it seems to ignore the date if you add the "flex date option" making the tickets expire the end of the year.  Bad system design really lol. 

I called Disney today about the flex date option on tickets and the answer I received was that it's only real value is that you still get to keep the 14 day window to use your ticket. They said they could be upgraded or changed to other tickets at guest services.  I thought this was good news, as a very expensive flex date ticket could be exchanged to a regular ticket with hopper which would be about the same price.

Not sure if I called again I'd get a different answer but at the moment, I'm hopeful that the tickets will continue.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For those who have recently purchased WDW tickets with miles, how does the expiry date work?  It is one year from the date of purchase? Or is it for all of 2019? If we aren't going again until either February or May 2021, will we have to wait until January 2021 to buy our passes to ensure they aren't expired?



The current airmiles tickets are the Canadian tickets that expire September 27 2019.  They have been available on airmiles since October 29,2018 however the Disney promo started August 29, 2018 and runs until March 15, 2019.  Airmiles will likely carry them until they run out.

Prior to this was the full price tickets that airmiles started selling June 13, 2018 and they expired December 31, 2018.  I was waiting for December 31, 2019 expiry ones and they never came available through airmiles, only directly from Disney.

Disney changed their ticketing in October to date based pricing where you either have to pick your days when you purchase or buy a ticket with a flex date option at a premium which is good for the calendar year.   If Airmiles decides to continue carrying Disney tickets after the current ones expire, it would likely be only the ones with the flex date option expiring at the end of the year.  Usually airmiles carries new tickets when the old ones expire (which would mean in your case January 2021 or later if they are waiting for stock) or when the previous stock runs out and they aren't replacing them (so perhaps November/December 2020).  The premium on purchasing the flex date option is high so I suspect the airmiles cost will be as well, example a 5 day ticket in low season currently costs $419usd, adding the flex date option costs an additional $70usd. 

Another option that might be available are special tickets, again likely not available until late 2020 for your timeframe.

At this point, everything is hypothetical.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from American Express to register to purchase $550 from Feb 15-28 for 250 bonus AM?  We received it on both of our cards.
> 
> As for Mega Miles - Crap - we're away for 2 weeks during that time frame.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get it all!



I too received the AMEX offer...it is too easy for me...we have a WDW trip in March with a room only reservation...I was watching the exchange rate to make my payment but with this promo, I will just make a $550 payment towards our room.


----------



## Teresa1963

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from American Express to register to purchase $550 from Feb 15-28 for 250 bonus AM?  We received it on both of our cards.
> 
> As for Mega Miles - Crap - we're away for 2 weeks during that time frame.  Hopefully I'll still be able to get it all!


How do these offers arrive?  Via email?  I am correct in thinking it is random selection.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I disagree on AM having park tickets.   There is a no start date option for all tickets....it's an add on just like park hopper.  I think we will see the same as it has been for the last couple of years.  Just a 5 or 7 day option but with the no start date add on.  So the number of miles is going to be pretty high, probably over 6000 for a 5 day.


True, there could be a way. But there’s no chance I would overpay for them just to use miles. So it there’s a good chance I won’t get them either way.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Teresa1963 said:


> How do these offers arrive?  Via email?  I am correct in thinking it is random selection.


*The email is a targeted offer that is ONLY good for the card it comes to, not even any secondary cards that are attached to the same account. The threshold is different for everyone depending on your usual spending habits as well.*

****ETA .. if you get this AMEX offer and aren't sure if you might meet the threshold i suggest you activate it anyway, the fine print says that only purchases made AFTER you activate the offer will count.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ahhhh the stress of having a very long shopping list on tuesday, but knowing that if I wait until midnight Wednesday, I'll get to see the flyer.... urrrrrrrrgh....


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> ahhhh the stress of having a very long shopping list on tuesday, but knowing that if I wait until midnight Wednesday, I'll get to see the flyer.... urrrrrrrrgh....



i think the flyers come out tonight (at least for safeway in the west). so you’re in the final stretch!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

marchingstar said:


> i think the flyers come out tonight (at least for safeway in the west). so you’re in the final stretch!!


Yep!  I found the bottom of the freezer finally this weekend.  There was a container of commercial muffin mix... oops so we made like 100 muffins yesterday.  And also some crazy dishes involving fillo dough LOL
but we are out of milk and Mickey Waffles!  the horror!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ottawamom said:


> Just got off the phone with DFiL. He only got 300AM and said he did 7 offers. We went through his list. He has proof in his account for 5 (I don't know why they didn't give him 1000 at least). He couldn't remember what else he did. I went through the list of possibilities I had. We finally decided that he probably did Rexall spend $40 get 20AM (but he's not sure where the receipt is so he can't prove he used the coupon). The other one he now remembers doing is BMO. I asked if he opted in. He thought so but who knows.
> 
> I tried my best to get them to do an extra one or two just in case and they didn't want to be bothered. Now they are bothered that they didn't get the full bonus. It's so frustrating dealing with older loved ones. You try to steer them in the right direction but they insist they know what they are doing (and then they don't!)
> 
> You can only lead a horse to water, you can't make him drink.



Awww! That is super frustrating. I know what you mean. I have been telling my parents and siblings to do air miles promos and I keep stressing to everyone to keep all of their receipts and very carefully read the fine print on each offer, but I do worry that they will have a frustrating experience with missing miles and lost bonus miles. 

That said, if you do keep receipts, air miles support has been great about fixing mistakes. I messaged in this morning to get my spouses missing Airmilesshops.ca miles and his missing 1000 of the 2000. As much of a pain it is to have to chase miles, it's nice when you can get a quick resolution at at least.


----------



## bababear_50

I am hoping for something half decent for this week's flyers at Sobeys Ont and Foodland Ont.
Fingers and toes crossed.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You've put it out there in the universe. Here's hoping it happens.


----------



## hdrolfe

I guess I haven't been shopping at Sobeys much. I just got an exclusive offer, spend $75+ and get 50 bonus AM up to 4 times between now and March 21st. I might do that once, maybe twice. I have been shopping at freshco and food basics for pretty much everything. Sobeys say they miss me lol. I had to activate the offer, which I did. Now fingers crossed there are some good prices there!


----------



## osully

I got a "we miss you" email from Sobeys too! Spend $100+ 4 times and get 75AM every time. 

I gotta say... I'm so used to getting more with my grocery money now at FreshCo... I don't think I will be going to Sobeys again during this time period unless they do a GC offer or another Blue Friday!

I was taken aback when I stopped in just for milk one time and saw they had put 4 x self scan cashes! I do like that feature because you can then scan your AM card right away and make sure it adds the miles as you add your items


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> I got a "we miss you" email from Sobeys too! Spend $100+ 4 times and get 75AM every time.
> 
> I gotta say... I'm so used to getting more with my grocery money now at FreshCo... I don't think I will be going to Sobeys again during this time period unless they do a GC offer or another Blue Friday!
> 
> I was taken aback when I stopped in just for milk one time and saw they had put 4 x self scan cashes! I do like that feature because you can then scan your AM card right away and make sure it adds the miles as you add your items




I just got the same offer,,,business must be down at Sobeys.
It's better than *My Offers* which is spend $160.00 get 35 airmiles 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> I just got the same offer,,,business must be down at Sobeys.
> It's better than *My Offers* which is spend $160.00 get 35 airmiles
> Hugs
> Mel


LOL mine is spend $140 get 35
I wonder if the data supports that customers mostly only go to Sobeys when there's AM deals


----------



## juniorbugman

osully said:


> got a "we miss you" email from Sobeys too! Spend $100+ 4 times and get 75AM every time.
> 
> I gotta say... I'm so used to getting more with my grocery money now at FreshCo... I don't think I will be going to Sobeys again during this time period unless they do a GC offer or another Blue Friday!





bababear_50 said:


> I just got the same offer,,,business must be down at Sobeys.
> It's better than *My Offers* which is spend $160.00 get 35 airmiles
> Hugs
> Mel





marcyleecorgan said:


> LOL mine is spend $140 get 35
> I wonder if the data supports that customers mostly only go to Sobeys when there's AM deals



I just got the same offer but the funny thing is that I do all my shopping at Sobey's.  I usually spend at least $100 every week (closest store to me) so how can they be missing me?
My usual offer is spend $100 get 30 miles - last week I had the epic fail - I wasn't paying attention to my bill and I got to $95 before tax  - I should have just thrown in a magazine to get to the $100.  My brother said he was going to come on the disboards and report my failure


----------



## Debbie

Oooh! I'm so glad I checked this thread. My "We Miss You" offer was from Foodland. 
_Get 40 Bonus Miles when you spend $40 or more in a single transaction by March 21, 2019. Use offer up to 3 times. _
This I can do easy peasy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Nobody misses The Duck i guess, no special offers to be found here  *

*40 minutes till Reebee will drop the flyers, wonder if there will be anything worth hunting?*


----------



## mort1331

Just checked my AM balance and was given 100am for something called Loyalty One.??
I have not completed the Shell yet, so not sure what this is.
But I will take it.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nobody misses The Duck i guess, no special offers to be found here  *
> 
> *40 minutes till Reebee will drop the flyers, wonder if there will be anything worth hunting?*



if it helps, nobody misses me either.

i’m not too sad, though—i don’t miss shopping there regularly either!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nobody misses The Duck i guess, no special offers to be found here  *
> 
> *40 minutes till Reebee will drop the flyers, wonder if there will be anything worth hunting?*



Same here! No offer for me either.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had that missing you offer in the fall for both Dh and I. I would love to get it again!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1302659?page=9

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1302665

Metro Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1302979

HJugs
Mel

Not much for me this week,,I think we will be shopping at elsewhere.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the we miss you offer spend $75 get 50 up to 4 times. The Sobeys flyers this week has a number of things I would make the trip for (not necessarily AM items but good deals anyway). I might have to make the trip this week.

For everyone who got the offer. Remember to take screenshots of the page that opens up when you opt in (just in case)


----------



## hdrolfe

Not the best AM deals around but I will shop at Sobeys for the "miss you" bonus, and to stock up on Oreos  spend $15 on them get 50 AM. and it looks like they have some "new" flavours and some super stuffed which looks awesome! not really on my WW plan but I don't care lol.

Also probably getting a few things at Metro to round things out. I might get 150 AM this week. Which is great towards my goal! Now for a good Rexall haul and I'll be all set. 

I wonder if the Rexall will stack, their flyer (Ontario) has spend $50 get 50 AM, and the P&G spend $40 get 50 AM. I'm low on a few things that would be P&G branded.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

UGH another weekend with no Blue Friday?  this is so stupid.  meanwhile, co-op actually has things on my list on sale.


----------



## marchingstar

I just remembered that last time safeway did the “we miss you” type deal, i didn’t get any emails but i did get the same type of offer in the mail. 

so those of us who didn’t get an emailed offer: check your mailboxes!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Nobody misses The Duck i guess, no special offers to be found here





marchingstar said:


> if it helps, nobody misses me either.



Add me to that party...no one misses me.  I wonder if i'll get a mailed offer?  Guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well, I did get a snail-mail flyer with coupons in my mailbox.  But it is also not really good threshold value - spend $125, get 100.  and none of the "frequently bought" coupons are something I plan on buying unless they already were on an AM deal.    that's why i bought them the first time!  
also these coupons don't expire until MARCH 24th!!!!  if that is how long they are going to stretch out until Safeway does another promo... well!  I have some non-DIS-friendly things to say about that!


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Well, I did get a snail-mail flyer with coupons in my mailbox.  But it is also not really good threshold value - spend $125, get 100.  and none of the "frequently bought" coupons are something I plan on buying unless they already were on an AM deal.    that's why i bought them the first time!
> also these coupons don't expire until MARCH 24th!!!!  if that is how long they are going to stretch out until Safeway does another promo... well!  I have some non-DIS-friendly things to say about that!



i’m pretty sure there was at least one blue friday during the last promo like this one? my fingers are crossed for blue friday next week


----------



## Days In the Sun

We aren't missed either.  Had that offer before Christmas but just couldn't do it (Mom in hospital, company for a month, kids home from university and of course STB and the holidays). I'll be doing the Sobeys' Mott's clamato/garden cocktail offer this week $2.99 50am wub 5.  Clamato is higher in salt than we like but hopefully we can mix it up with the low sodium garden cocktail.

Other than Shell, waiting to see if there is a Rexall threshold app offer or some good Metro personal offers.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Got the Sobeys email too. 75 miles per $100 shop. Up to 300 miles. Thanks for the heads up! It's not as good as the Blue Friday 100's but better than nothing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Not the best AM deals around but I will shop at Sobeys for the "miss you" bonus, and to stock up on Oreos  spend $15 on them get 50 AM. and it looks like they have some "new" flavours and some super stuffed which looks awesome! not really on my WW plan but I don't care lol.
> 
> Also probably getting a few things at Metro to round things out. I might get 150 AM this week. Which is great towards my goal! Now for a good Rexall haul and I'll be all set.
> 
> I wonder if the Rexall will stack, their flyer (Ontario) has spend $50 get 50 AM, and the P&G spend $40 get 50 AM. I'm low on a few things that would be P&G branded.


* Yes, the Rexall flyer offers will stack no problem! You will also get the $10 gift card if you shop on the weekend AND be sure to check the P & G coupons to see if any are of use to you. This upcoming flyer looks like it's full of golden offers for the Duck, OMG we love those cheese puffs at tad too much me thinks and i hope they're included in the 2/$2 buy 2 get 2 AM (any miles is better than none on a product I'll be buying anyways  )*

*P & G Coupons*


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Not the best AM deals around but I will shop at Sobeys for the "miss you" bonus, and to stock up on Oreos  spend $15 on them get 50 AM. and it looks like they have some "new" flavours and some super stuffed which looks awesome! not really on my WW plan but I don't care lol.
> 
> Also probably getting a few things at Metro to round things out. I might get 150 AM this week. Which is great towards my goal! Now for a good Rexall haul and I'll be all set.
> 
> I wonder if the Rexall will stack, their flyer (Ontario) has spend $50 get 50 AM, and the P&G spend $40 get 50 AM. I'm low on a few things that would be P&G branded.




Lol,,lol
I am like what Oreo cookies??? I just re read the flyer. Oh My Gosh I am sunk!
Please remind me why I don't need any of these.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It takes 1/2 hour of walking to work off 2 oreo cookies. Is that enough of a reminder?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> It takes 1/2 hour of walking to work off 2 oreo cookies. Is that enough of a reminder?


Darn.....................................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think we are going buy the $30 worth of Folgers k-cups for 50 miles at Sobeys...DH eye-spied that one!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm only going to buy 5 packs of them or so... for my son


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm only going to buy 5 packs of them or so... for my son



Hmmmm yes yes and I have three sons and a daughter in law too.....

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm yes yes and I have three sons and a daughter in law too.....
> 
> Hugs Mel


I thought he might like the carrot cake kind. Those dark chocolate look good to me though! And the Most Stuffed one too mmm


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to see if I could make a small list for Sobeys

Here are my targeted offers:
Heluva Good Dip 8 airmiles
package of 8 cashmere Tp. 8 airmiles
1 2 litre bottle of coca cola product 7 airmiles
1 box Prime Chicken 15 airmiles

Email offer spend $100.00 get 75 bonus airmiles.

Flyer offers:
2 packages of sniders meat pies $4.99 each 10 airmiles
2 bottles of Advil $12.99 each 40 airmiles
Oreo products spend $15.00 (for the kids). 50 airmiles
2 club house spices not sure of the cost yet 10 airmiles .

Reasonable priced items for me
Kraft cheese $3.99
Organic mushrooms $2.49
French Dijon mustard $2.99
Deli meat $5.99
Italian Style lean meatballs $4.99 lb.
Our compliments honey 1kg. $7.99
Cavendish fries $3.99--buy one get one free.

Sugar--depends on price
Milk-- depends on price

So it looks like I might be doing Sobeys instead of PC this weekend.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, very late update to the flyer links, 1st post done and here's links not already shared*

*Rexall ON Flyer  -- fuzzy till after midnight*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro Flyer*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks for the keen eyes on the flyers!  I just skimmed and missed the clamatto and K cups (we're out at the office - love getting bonus points using someone else's $$ LOL).


----------



## isabellea

Blue Friday at IGA QC tomorrow. Not mind-blowing but I should get 320 AM for 100$. Pretty goid for IGA.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...last night I placed an order on Etsy through the AM portal.  Hopefully I did it correctly, and I will get my AM.  Bought a few bits and bobbles for the daughter for her wedding.  I still have to find bridal tulle to make her veil...and I think I found some through a vendor on there as well.  So might be placing another order for that.  Also have to do another order on Amazon to make some small decorations to bring along as well.  My to do list is growing...not shrinking lol


----------



## kimstang

I used my miss you offer at Sobeys today. Spend $40 get 40 Airmiles and it did not show up on my receipt. Anyone else shop yet?


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Blue Friday at IGA QC tomorrow. Not mind-blowing but I should get 320 AM for 100$. Pretty goid for IGA.



Thanks for the reminder to check the IGA flyer. Will have to see if I'm venturing across the river.


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't shopped with it yet but I'm thinking it might not show up on the receipt as they say it may take up to 6 weeks to post after the promotion ends. Just keep for receipt. I find with these kind of offers at Sobeys they will show up in your account but it may take the full 6 weeks to do so.

Just back from my shop at Sobeys and I can confirm that the Bonus offer does not show up on your receipt.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kimstang said:


> I used my miss you offer at Sobeys today. Spend $40 get 40 Airmiles and it did not show up on my receipt. Anyone else shop yet?



The one before Christmas went until Dec 31 and posted  all the shops on Jan 2, then there was a bonus for doing 4 and that posted later (didn't get the bonus so don't know when).


----------



## mkmommy

Has anyone heard when you will be able to use Dream AirMiles to book a cruise?

I have been looking at all inclusives but i don’t really want to stay in one place for a week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone heard when you will be able to use Dream AirMiles to book a cruise?
> 
> I have been looking at all inclusives but i don’t really want to stay in one place for a week.


*Nothing definite yet waaaay back in October 2017 they were promising us that we would be able to book online with Transat Travel in early 2018, which then became mid, then late and then they changed to Redtag with little warning. I hope this doesn't fall between the cracks because you're not the only one who wants to book a cruise with your miles!*


----------



## osully

I would love to save up future miles for a cruise! I really want to go on one when we have a child - feels safest when they are young - so I need a few years to a) have a child and b) save up enough miles for the cruise, flights, and hotel before hand!


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> I would love to save up future miles for a cruise! I really want to go on one when we have a child - feels safest when they are young - so I need a few years to a) have a child and b) save up enough miles for the cruise, flights, and hotel before hand!



a cruise with a toddler-ish aged kiddo sounds like tons of fun to me too  here’s to tons of saving!


----------



## osully

marchingstar said:


> a cruise with a toddler-ish aged kiddo sounds like tons of fun to me too  here’s to tons of saving!


Better get started. I'd really love to do Alaska! $$$!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm going to have to save up for a cruise. It would be nice to be able to book using airmiles for sure! I thought I could book a last minute get away for March break (ha ha) but kiddo is like "I want to go on a cruise" and refuses to do an all inclusive, it's too far to fly, he won't like the food, he likes being on the ship with all the stuff to do, he wants to see more than one new place. My 9-year-old folks! First world problems? Yeah... so no March break for us since flights are too much. He thinks we could do a Bermuda cruise from New York in April. Or Boston. Short flights. What a kid.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Completely off topic, how do I create a countdown in my signature?


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks @isabellea, just back from IGA in Gatineau. Spent $41.47 got 120AM (IGA Blue Friday). For anyone in the Ottawa area check out the flyer online. With the drought we are experiencing week to week in Ontario it can be a little much needed boost to your collecting.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just wanna save as many airmiles, pc optimum points and CC points we are collecting to help offset all the travelling this momma wants to do lol   Cruises, all inclusive beach destinations, Disney/ Universal, Europe...I wanna do them all...and not enough $$$ to do them


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Completely off topic, how do I create a countdown in my signature?



It's quite easy (I can do it). Simply click on someone's signature and it will send you to the website where you create it. ( Donald is using one website and I'm using a different one) Follow the instructions and you're done. The trickiest part is downloading what you have created back to this site. I always have to try it once or twice before I get the correct option (but that's just me)


----------



## pigletto

I was just talking about cruises with my brother yesterday. He’s not an avid collector but does all the bigger promos and is saving airmiles and credit card points to take his wife on a European cruise for 10-12 days when his kids are a bit older. He wants to surprise her. He’s at 17,000 dream miles already !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just wanna save as many airmiles, pc optimum points and CC points we are collecting to help offset all the travelling this momma wants to do lol   Cruises, all inclusive beach destinations, Disney/ Universal, Europe...I wanna do them all...and not enough $$$ to do them



All of the this!


----------



## marchingstar

agreed with everyone--so many travel plans! So many places I'd like to go, but not likely anywhere too exciting in my near future.

We talked about a european vacay, but with measles outbreaks, I don't think we'll be taking our kiddo anytime soon. A cruise would be tons of fun, but I want to wait until baby is around 3 I think? That gives me time to wait and see what we can book with air miles too. So right now, it looks like our next vacation is going to be some kind of summer road trip. There's a lot of Canada I haven't seen, and lots I'm excited to see again through young eyes. We'll take a short trip to Vancouver in the fall (my sister's wedding) too, but I don't think I'll use miles for either trip. They can just keep on building for now.

The latest, most exotic vacation I've seen: I was looking through a cruise brochure with my MIL and there was a 3ish week itinerary to Antarctica. WHAT?!  It was WICKED expensive, but...can you imagine?!

edited to say the cruise is 3 weeks, not 30...


----------



## rella's fan

Could really use a Sobeys or Foodland gift card promotion, feels like it's been awhile -does anybody know when the next one might be?


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to pre do some Easter chocolate shopping at Sobeys
45 Oreo cookie chocolate bars,sale price 1.19 each
x 45= 150 airmiles=$53.55






Plus I bought $15.00 worth of cookies *for my kids*.=50 airmiles
I checked the expiry date and they are good till Aug 2019.
I'll just tie a cute ribbon around them.

I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
Delivered by UPS.





Just mentioning this ---just a gut feeling not something that airmiles has said or done but thought I'd mention it.
I am leery of certain promotions disappearing.....I ordered 4 of the 4 PKgs of movie theater tickets for my guys for Xmas this year and they loved them,,I like that they don't expire.
So last night I ordered another 4 pkgs for next Christmas,,,just incase..Maybe I'm just being weird or over cautious.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

rella's fan said:


> Could really use a Sobeys or Foodland gift card promotion, feels like it's been awhile -does anybody know when the next one might be?



Last year there was one Mar 16-18 2018, 3 day sale.  I'm away this year during that time but am leaving the airmiles cards and detailed instructions with my husband just in case.  Fingers crossed!

SOBEYS 2018 LAST YEAR'S FLYER:
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-15-to-21

Sidenote:  Smartcanucks keeps archives of flyers, it's an awesome resource when you really need to know something, 7 year history!


----------



## Days In the Sun

[QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 60295057, member: 138340"

I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
Delivered by UPS.





Hugs
Mel[/QUOTE]

Oh I didn't realize you bought, I was so tempted ended up getting a single bag at The Bay the same week as I only really needed a large one. Kind of wishing I had a new small carry-on one too.  

Hope yours get used soon!


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Could really use a Sobeys or Foodland gift card promotion, feels like it's been awhile -does anybody know when the next one might be?



Many of us are hoping they offer them soon.I personally think around the time they announce Mega Miles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> [QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 60295057, member: 138340"
> 
> I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
> Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
> Delivered by UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Oh I didn't realize you bought, I was so tempted ended up getting a single bag at The Bay the same week as I only really needed a large one. Kind of wishing I had a new small carry-on one too. 

Hope yours get used soon![/QUOTE]

Yep it will get used for March Break,,,it will be my first attempt at packing everything in a Carry on bag......my sons tell me I can do this,,,I am a tad bit uncertain but I am going to try. I do have the use of a washer and dryer at the resort so maybe................BUT where will I put souvenirs???lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Special offer on AM this weekend.

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/weekend-sale/c-ws


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Oh I didn't realize you bought, I was so tempted ended up getting a single bag at The Bay the same week as I only really needed a large one. Kind of wishing I had a new small carry-on one too.
> 
> Hope yours get used soon!



Yep it will get used for March Break,,,it will be my first attempt at packing everything in a Carry on bag......my sons tell me I can do this,,,I am a tad bit uncertain but I am going to try. I do have the use of a washer and dryer at the resort so maybe................BUT where will I put souvenirs???lol.
Hugs
Mel[/QUOTE]

I think you will surprise yourself.  Last year I went to Europe for two weeks on WOW air where you pay for everything.  I went with a personal item bag (no checked bag or carryon,  extra charges for those) and maximized every inch of the allowance.  Not my preferred way to travel but I figured worse case, I'm going shopping!  This year, AerLingus hence the new full-size suitcase.

Ya, souvenirs all have to be small.


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> The latest, most exotic vacation I've seen: I was looking through a cruise brochure with my MIL and there was a 3ish week itinerary to Antarctica. WHAT?!  It was WICKED expensive, but...can you imagine?!
> 
> edited to say the cruise is 3 weeks, not 30...



Years ago, my kids' pedatrician's nurse (and her husband) took a 30 DAY cruise!  Could you imagine?  An entire month!



rella's fan said:


> Could really use a Sobeys or Foodland gift card promotion, feels like it's been awhile -does anybody know when the next one might be?



Me too!  I have one grocery store $150 gift card left and 0 Shell give cards.  I'm ready for the next promotion!


----------



## rella's fan

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to pre do some Easter chocolate shopping at Sobeys
> 45 Oreo cookie chocolate bars,sale price 1.19 each
> x 45= 150 airmiles=$53.55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I bought $15.00 worth of cookies *for my kids*.=50 airmiles
> I checked the expiry date and they are good till Aug 2019.
> I'll just tie a cute ribbon around them.
> 
> I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
> Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
> Delivered by UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just mentioning this ---just a gut feeling not something that airmiles has said or done but thought I'd mention it.
> I am leery of certain promotions disappearing.....I ordered 4 of the 4 PKgs of movie theater tickets for my guys for Xmas this year and they loved them,,I like that they don't expire.
> So last night I ordered another 4 pkgs for next Christmas,,,just incase..Maybe I'm just being weird or over cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Not weird or over cautious - I do the same thing - I've been burned too many times with things disappearing with no notice


----------



## Disney Addicted

I did a carry-on for the first time when we went to California for a week.  Coming back it was crammed full and I had the largest personal item bag I could (also crammed).  Turns out even though I *thought* I packed light, I could have down without a few pieces of clothing I never did use.  (EDITED:  it was crammed coming back with all the Universal candy/chocolate, LA and Disney stuff I was bringing back - lol)

I'm amazed with people who can pack a week's worth into a carry-on for a cruise.  I was almost in tears last year trying to cram everything in until the decision was made to drive down.   I was so relieved as I threw everything into a regular suitcase!    I need to get better at packing a carry-on.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Yep it will get used for March Break,,,it will be my first attempt at packing everything in a Carry on bag......my sons tell me I can do this,,,I am a tad bit uncertain but I am going to try. I do have the use of a washer and dryer at the resort so maybe................BUT where will I put souvenirs???lol.
> Hugs
> Mel



Make a list and really think about whether or not you need each item.  I usually take 2 pairs of shorts, a t-shirt per day and a light hoodie as the basics for my wardrobe. No one is going to see you day after day and know you're wearing the same shorts you wore yesterday.

Roll your clothes (it really works). We travel (on the plane) all the time with only carry-ons. Granted we are traveling to warmer climates and tend to dress casually. The carry-on and a backpack (high school sized) seem to be enough for us. It does limit what you are able to bring back but I still manage to bring back everything I want to. I pack a few snacks in the suitcase or backpack on the way down. That space is used for souvenirs on the way home.

I wear my chunkiest pair of shoes, pants, warm outerlayer on the plane. 

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## hdrolfe

I do carry on only when we cruise, I mix kiddos clothes with mine (since his are smaller), but we manage. I even managed to bring back a mexican blanket on one trip, so we had room. Honestly, you probably need less than you think. However, I will be checking a bag when we go to Disney in August, mostly because I like how the bag magically shows up in the room later.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> The latest, most exotic vacation I've seen: I was looking through a cruise brochure with my MIL and there was a 3ish week itinerary to Antarctica. WHAT?!  It was WICKED expensive, but...can you imagine?!
> 
> edited to say the cruise is 3 weeks, not 30...





Disney Addicted said:


> Years ago, my kids' pedatrician's nurse (and her husband) took a 30 DAY cruise!  Could you imagine?  An entire month!



I was very fortunate to spend 34 night onboard the Disney Magic in Norway in 2015....it was not one but 4 cruises back to back...a 7 night Norwegian Fjord, 7 night Baltic (with the Adventures by Disney add on), 9 night Norwegian Fjords, and an 11 night Norway, Iceland, Scotland...it was the most amazing trip ever. It r We started our trip with the 4 night Adventures By Disney Copenhagen Escape.  If you ever get the opportunity to do a longer cruise or combine 2 (or more) cruises, it is so worth it...it was so relaxing...however, it did cost me a fortune to get my suitcases home because I did not realize how much I had bought!!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I was very fortunate to spend 34 night onboard the Disney Magic in Norway in 2015....it was not one but 4 cruises back to back...a 7 night Norwegian Fjord, 7 night Baltic (with the Adventures by Disney add on), 9 night Norwegian Fjords, and an 11 night Norway, Iceland, Scotland...it was the most amazing trip ever. It r We started our trip with the 4 night Adventures By Disney Copenhagen Escape.  If you ever get the opportunity to do a longer cruise or combine 2 (or more) cruises, it is so worth it...it was so relaxing...however, it did cost me a fortune to get my suitcases home because I did not realize how much I had bought!!!!!



whoa, what an incredible opportunity! sounds like such an amazing adventure and good (if expensive!) memories.


----------



## bababear_50

I will be doing a dry run at packing this weekend,,I am sure I will get it all in there somehow,lol. 
I like the idea of rolling the clothes,,I do this even when using a regular size suitcase. Packing a few snacks sounds like a great idea.
Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We did carry on for a 7-day Caribbean cruise, so easier in terms of clothing or lack of.  What was hard was liquids. We had to buy all of our sunscreen at the port city, so it costed more.  Shoes are the real kicker (lol) especially for men.  They take up a lot of space in luggage.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> whoa, what an incredible opportunity! sounds like such an amazing adventure and good (if expensive!) memories.



It was an incredible opportunity....and surprisingly it really wasn't that expensive...it worked out to less than $500 CDN per day for everything...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I would love some tips on how to pack for a 7 night trip in a carry on...I am the Queen of Overpacking..it is one reason we fly Southwest...2 checked bags free each!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Special offer on AM this weekend.
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/weekend-sale/c-ws


Very tempted to use my miles but ... I think I should save them for flights.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Several weeks ago,  (might even be months at this point even) someone was asking for recipes for the Instant Pot.  Well, tonight I stumbled on the absolute best and ridiculously easy recipe for mac and cheese!!! 5 ingredients (6 if you count the water)  and less then 15 minutes from start to finish (including the time for pressure to rise) Dump the following in the pot and stir to separate the noodles*

*1 lb. Dry elbow noodles*
*4 cups boiling water (speed up the pressure building time) *
*Salt*
*Close the lid, make sure the vent is closed,  pressure cook for 4 minutes.  Quick release the pressure and then add the following ingredients while stirring (use saute if you want to speed up the process a bit,  I didn't need to) *

*3 TBSP butter or margarine*
*1/4 cup water*
*1 can evaporated milk*
*3 cups grated cheeses (whatever you like) *
*Super creamy and great taste,  we had 2 large servings and have tons of leftovers that are destined to meet some ham or bacon I think!*


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> I did a carry-on for the first time when we went to California for a week.  Coming back it was crammed full and I had the largest personal item bag I could (also crammed).  Turns out even though I *thought* I packed light, I could have down without a few pieces of clothing I never did use.  (EDITED:  it was crammed coming back with all the Universal candy/chocolate, LA and Disney stuff I was bringing back - lol)
> 
> I'm amazed with people who can pack a week's worth into a carry-on for a cruise.  I was almost in tears last year trying to cram everything in until the decision was made to drive down.   I was so relieved as I threw everything into a regular suitcase!    I need to get better at packing a carry-on.


I did carry on only for our cruise last year. I totally brought a few items we didn’t even need once. Regretted as I wanted to bring them home but didn’t want to take up space instead of souvenirs!

To save space on the way back I threw out a pair of sandals that weren’t very good anymore anyways, and also the striped T-shirt I had bought @ value village for only $2 just for Pirate night. I had brought our WDW refillable mugs but we never used them... but those were from our honeymoon so I had to bring them home. 

I would say pack 2 less clothing items than you think! And only 2 pairs of shoes: one nice and one comfy. Or just 1 comfy pair if you’re me and you don’t care 

I would also bring a backpack instead of a purse as your personal item. You can really fill one of those to the brim if need be.


----------



## mort1331

I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
Delivered by UPS.





Just mentioning this ---just a gut feeling not something that airmiles has said or done but thought I'd mention it.
I am leery of certain promotions disappearing.....I ordered 4 of the 4 PKgs of movie theater tickets for my guys for Xmas this year and they loved them,,I like that they don't expire.
So last night I ordered another 4 pkgs for next Christmas,,,just incase..Maybe I'm just being weird or over cautious.



Hugs
Mel[/QUOTE]

We were looking at this, and its still on the site with Onyx getting them for 1140am. Since you have them now, do you think they are ok quality? Worth the $100. Also how long did it take to get? Wife is heading to Columbia Mid March. If we order this weekend wondering if we will have in time.
Thanks |Mel.


----------



## tinkerone

Once again, off topic, sorry all.  Just back from another 20X shop at Shoppers Drug Mart.  Almost all of my items were from the grocery category with the exception of one burts bees lip balm.  Nothing was anymore than I would have paid at Wallmart, I will not spend just to get points.  $51.42 after taxes and I received 18600 ($18.60) in Optimum points.  I like the fact our Shoppers has more groceries than our Rexall so its easier to meet the $50 spend target.  So much easier.  The only thing I have to figure out still is if it makes more sense to use my AM mastercard or my PC mastercard at Shoppers and Loblaws.  I may be able to sort it out once I get my first PC statement but if anyone has any insight I would appreciate feed back.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Once again, off topic, sorry all.  Just back from another 20X shop at Shoppers Drug Mart.  Almost all of my items were from the grocery category with the exception of one burts bees lip balm.  Nothing was anymore than I would have paid at Wallmart, I will not spend just to get points.  $51.42 after taxes and I received 18600 ($18.60) in Optimum points.  I like the fact our Shoppers has more groceries than our Rexall so its easier to meet the $50 spend target.  So much easier.  The only thing I have to figure out still is if it makes more sense to use my AM mastercard or my PC mastercard at Shoppers and Loblaws.  I may be able to sort it out once I get my first PC statement but if anyone has any insight I would appreciate feed back.


Your pc mastercard is the better bet. If its the black you will get an additional 4% back in points. not sure about the others, but its on their website.


----------



## pigletto

On my way to Shoppers. PC points for the win this week.


----------



## marchingstar

i’ll be doing a shoppers trip today too, i think. our location also has decent groceries, including fresh foods (bread from a local bakery, produce, eggs, cheese...), frozen, and a decent selection of shelved stuff. 50$ isn’t hard to hit and 20x is definitely the best reward option this weekend. 

i’m going to look at gift cards while i’m there and redeem some points if i can!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got 15,800 PC points today at Shoppers 20x event; 10,800 PC points yesterday on Joe Fresh jewelry 50% off.

Got 96 miles mid week at Lawton's and hopeful for around 50 miles today from Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> I got my three piece luggage set from airmiles today--whoooo very nice,,love them.
> Very well wrapped and the middle size one has a weight indicator.
> Delivered by UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just mentioning this ---just a gut feeling not something that airmiles has said or done but thought I'd mention it.
> I am leery of certain promotions disappearing.....I ordered 4 of the 4 PKgs of movie theater tickets for my guys for Xmas this year and they loved them,,I like that they don't expire.
> So last night I ordered another 4 pkgs for next Christmas,,,just incase..Maybe I'm just being weird or over cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Me
> 
> We were looking at this, and its still on the site with Onyx getting them for 1140am. Since you have them now, do you think they are ok quality? Worth the $100. Also how long did it take to get? Wife is heading to Columbia Mid March. If we order this weekend wondering if we will have in time.
> Thanks |Mel.




Hi Mort
I ordered them Feb 9th and they were delivered Yesterday Feb 22.
I am willing to give the largest one away for free if you are interested.(still in the box wrapped).

Dimensions (HxLxW): 29" Exp. Spinner Trolley - 29.5 x 19.5 x 12 (+2)'' - 9.9 lbs
Yes I think the quality is good.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Mort
> I ordered them Feb 9th and they were delivered Yesterday Feb 22.
> I am willing to give the largest one away for free if you are interested.(still in the box wrapped).
> 
> Dimensions (HxLxW): 29" Exp. Spinner Trolley - 29.5 x 19.5 x 12 (+2)'' - 9.9 lbs
> Yes I think the quality is good.
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks for the offer, and the information. I can spare the $100 for a half decent set. Donate it to a charity auction or something similar.


----------



## marchingstar

marchingstar said:


> i’ll be doing a shoppers trip today too, i think. our location also has decent groceries, including fresh foods (bread from a local bakery, produce, eggs, cheese...), frozen, and a decent selection of shelved stuff. 50$ isn’t hard to hit and 20x is definitely the best reward option this weekend.
> 
> i’m going to look at gift cards while i’m there and redeem some points if i can!



our saturday morning tradition is pillsbury cinnamon buns with coffee. this morning, the container didn’t do that pop—somehow the dough wasn’t sealed and instead of fluffy buns there were hard, small rolls inside. so...my shoppers trip happened earlier in the day than planned. i didn’t look at gift cards (i wanted to get home for breakfast!) but i left with almost everything i needed. 53$ spend, earned 19500 points.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for the offer, and the information. I can spare the $100 for a half decent set. Donate it to a charity auction or something similar.



Ok
No problem,,I'll just put it in the storage room....I'm sure my sons will get some use out of it but for me being 4 foot 11 it's just too tall for me to lug around.
Regards
Mel


----------



## mort1331

All booked and ordered,,,thanks Bababear,,,hope to have before she flies.


----------



## Tinkershelly

On the topic of carry on luggage, I discovered this bag from Genius Pack last year.  It's magical quite frankly, so many space saving and organizational features, and it has a laundry chute for your dirty clothes that compresses them on the way home to save a ton of space.  I bought it from TSC so it shipped from Canada, and I have the G3 version, but it allows me to travel to Disney for 7 nights with only carry on, and space to spare for souvenirs.  https://www.geniuspack.com/products/g4-carry-on-spinner

I also got a new "personal bag" to store under the seat on the plane which works much better for me than the back pack I had been using, the Lug Puddle Jumper.  The size is about the same as the backpack but the shape and location of the pockets is so much better with this bag, and it includes a shoe pocket, which is vented with mesh and separated from the inside of the bag to keep the dirty shoe smell away from everything else. I bought it from my hospital gift shop but you can get it from lots of places including amazon.ca.  https://www.luglife.ca/products/puddle-jumper

I'm so happy with both of these bags! They are way more expensive than I have ever bought before but I have needed to replace bags after only a few trips due to them not standing up to the abuse of being checked.  These bags should be with me for a long time!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have the LUG Puddle Jumper too! I had used it as a diaper bag way back for DD.  It's a great travel bag. I have a bunch of LUG products.


----------



## Debbie

Tinkershelly said:


> On the topic of carry on luggage, I discovered this bag from Genius Pack last year.  It's magical quite frankly, so many space saving and organizational features, and it has a laundry chute for your dirty clothes that compresses them on the way home to save a ton of space.  I bought it from TSC so it shipped from Canada, and I have the G3 version, but it allows me to travel to Disney for 7 nights with only carry on, and space to spare for souvenirs.  https://www.geniuspack.com/products/g4-carry-on-spinner
> 
> I also got a new "personal bag" to store under the seat on the plane which works much better for me than the back pack I had been using, the Lug Puddle Jumper.  The size is about the same as the backpack but the shape and location of the pockets is so much better with this bag, and it includes a shoe pocket, which is vented with mesh and separated from the inside of the bag to keep the dirty shoe smell away from everything else. I bought it from my hospital gift shop but you can get it from lots of places including amazon.ca.  https://www.luglife.ca/products/puddle-jumper
> 
> I'm so happy with both of these bags! They are way more expensive than I have ever bought before but I have needed to replace bags after only a few trips due to them not standing up to the abuse of being checked.  These bags should be with me for a long time!


 I have the Lug Sprinter, which I bought through CAA last year. I used it for Disney in December, and on a cruise last month. Love the size and the many, many pockets-especially the RFID one!


----------



## hdrolfe

I love the underseater I got through Airmiles, though I haven't used it for a trip yet (just an over night stay at my parent's) it is so cute and purple! And has lots of places to stash things. I can't wait to take it to Disney in August! It will hold some shoes, a change of clothes, swimsuits for the two of us, and has pockets for all our documents and stuff. Kiddo gets a back pack since I usually have to manage them both. 

Earned some airmiles today at Metro (spent more than I had planned), Sobeys (saw Disney giftcards! and what is with the self checkouts there now? I guess I haven't shopped there in ages), and Shell. Not a lot but I think I'll get another 50 for the Sobeys "miss you" points too. Just need 100 or so more to get the one way flights I'm wanting. I decided against Rexall, just didn't seem like the best deal. Hoping for something next week! We'll see I guess.


----------



## ottawamom

I shopped two Fridays in a row and they went up on the Tues/Wed in between. I haven't used them yet. I guess I should. I know some on here love them because you can move at your own pace and make sure the AM are posting as you go. I don't know if I can use a GC on them? That may be holding me back.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't like to use them. I did use the ones at Walmart a couple weeks ago, partly because I had a couple gift cards with like $2 or less left on them, so I used all of those up. You could pay with gift cards there. Not sure about Sobeys though! I don't think I would use it if I had more than a few items.


----------



## bababear_50

Today I discovered that I  have been over packing for years,,,I did a dry run with the carry-on and am pleasantly surprised how much stuff I got in there.
Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's self checkouts went into our stores in the fall.  You can use gift cards, however I avoid one machine as it specifically couldn't handle them (they don't know what's wrong and for all I know they fixed it), the rest work great.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Today I discovered that I  have been over packing for years,,,I did a dry run with the carry-on and am pleasantly surprised how much stuff I got in there.
> Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.
> Hugs
> Mel



It's very liberating to not have to take a checked piece of luggage. You still have the option to do so but now you have an alternative as well. Congratulations for getting it all in there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We LOVE self-checkouts and wish more stores had them! Hubby is a tad anal when it comes to how things are bagged and has been doing that for as long as we've been a couple .. he wants things packed according to how he puts them away when we get home  We've also been using our own bags since before that was a thing (but we're used to being called odd!) Grocery shopping has always been an adventure for us and when the kids were young that was our date night and when they added the excitement of  scanning the stuff ourselves it became a game (again, we're aware that we're weird!) *

*We use them for all of our shopping, small and large trips, even the massive pre-Christmas ones, and never have any trouble paying with any method, some gift cards don't scan properly but just hit the little button to call the cashier over & poof, it's fixed! Sobey's is my FAVOURITE because you scan your AM card first and you know immediately if the bonus offers have worked or not and the one we use even says the price of everything you scan. It even takes your coupons! *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *We LOVE self-checkouts and wish more stores had them! Hubby is a tad anal when it comes to how things are bagged and has been doing that for as long as we've been a couple .. he wants things packed according to how he puts them away when we get home  We've also been using our own bags since before that was a thing (but we're used to being called odd!) Grocery shopping has always been an adventure for us and when the kids were young that was our date night and when they added the excitement of  scanning the stuff ourselves it became a game (again, we're aware that we're weird!) *
> 
> *We use them for all of our shopping, small and large trips, even the massive pre-Christmas ones, and never have any trouble paying with any method, some gift cards don't scan properly but just hit the little button to call the cashier over & poof, it's fixed! Sobey's is my FAVOURITE because you scan your AM card first and you know immediately if the bonus offers have worked or not and the one we use even says the price of everything you scan. It even takes your coupons! *



Ummmmm..... I am quite a bit like your Hubby....and maybe even *worse*
I put everything on the conveyor belt how I want it bagged,,,cans altogether,,breads,buns together,,fruit and veggies separate,,,and meat has to be bagged separately. I hate when people push into my shopping space and get to close to me. I like to watch each item scanned and watch the cash register. I would love a self scanning system but alas my store doesn't have one yet. I still pay for bags BUT we are frequently short on plastic bags at my school so I end up donating them there.
Shopping is a fun activity for me,,always looking for savings....and airmiles.I do much better when I leave the sons at home .
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't mind bagging my own groceries, I do so at FreshCo, Food Basics. I often have issues with the way they do it in the stores and will shuffle things myself at the car or when I put the bag in the cart. I guess I don't like the self checkouts because I feel they have removed a job from someone. My niece worked at Sobeys, another one worked at Farm Boy. The one has moved on to a bank, which I don't feel is the best place to be either. Banks are also moving so much to self doing. So many have removed those jobs that allow you to gain experience without needing a lot of education, jobs to have when you are starting out or whatever. Even in the McDonalds near me, they have the self order machines. I do use those when the line is long, however I am much slower at punching things in than the people working the cash! I guess I'm getting old  I remember the old days when I had to go into the bank to deposit a cheque... now I take pictures of it with my phone and voila the money is in my account! Technology I guess


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh boy. I'm like your hubby too.  I do the same as Mel. I line everything up on the belt based on how I want it bagged (easier to put away) and the cashier ALWAYS screws it up!  Like, why are you putting the apples with popsicles, granola bars and juice?!  Just put all of the produce together, boxes pantry items together, drinks (I drive so I don't care if it's heavy to lift), canned/jarred goods...etc

Half the time I think I've left stuff at the store as I have no idea which bag it went into.  

Well, that was exhausting to type LOL

*rant over*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh but in this family it starts the minute we walk in the store ... bags in the bottom, cold food in the "baby seat" cans on the right, boxes on the left, large items on the bottom .. cleaners & such get separated from the food by the bags (oh good lord we've got it bad!!)*

*Tomorrow is coffee & shopping day I'm excited already *


----------



## ottawamom

I'm just happy if the bread gets home without getting squished (huge pet peeve of mine). I do agree, someone should really be instructing cashiers on the proper was to pack a grocery bag. Occasionally I have come across someone who really knows how to do it and I thank them for a job well done.

Ok after reading alohamom's response below add bruised bananas to the list of pet peeves.


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness, I thought it was only me who organized my shopping for bagging!

I am so glad to hear I am not the only one LOL

I too prefer self checkouts because I am VERY picky about my produce and the last thing I want is a cashier picking up my gorgeous hand selected nectarines or bananas to see the code sticker and then throwing them down with the other groceries. I know they think I am weird when I ask them to hand it back to me so I can put it gently into a bag where I want it. We eat a lot of fresh fruits and veggies and I find it can be expensive so I dont want to come home with mushy apples or bruised bananas or whatever!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

hahaha, I'm a picky bagger too.  I have my bags categorized as to what goes where.  Red bag with supported bottom- eggs. Purple bags - produce.  Disney bags - treat food!  Honestly I have been pulling the cardboard shipping boxes off the shelves and using those too.  I don't bother with buying less than 24 boxes of KD anymore.

I wouldn't mind self-checkout if it was made easier for large cartloads.  I never find myself in the store for under 10 items!  There is always chaos when I use a self-checkout with a full cart, AM coupons to scan, items loaded on the app, it's Blue Friday, and naturally there are 2 cashiers in the entire store.


----------



## Silvermist999

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness, I thought it was only me who organized my shopping for bagging!
> 
> I am so glad to hear I am not the only one LOL
> 
> I too prefer self checkouts because I am VERY picky about my produce and the last thing I want is a cashier picking up my gorgeous hand selected nectarines or bananas to see the code sticker and then throwing them down with the other groceries. I know they think I am weird when I ask them to hand it back to me so I can put it gently into a bag where I want it. We eat a lot of fresh fruits and veggies and I find it can be expensive so I dont want to come home with mushy apples or bruised bananas or whatever!



Speaking of damaged fruit, the worst is when I have carefully taken the time to select nice and firm grapes, and the cashiers always want to put those in the bags first, then follow with canned goods or something along those lines, ignoring my grouping on the belt!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I'm just happy if the bread gets home without getting squished (huge pet peeve of mine).



OMG! I once watched (in horror) the cashier literally squeeze my bread while tossing it in the bag. I said "well, you might as well give that back to me because now I am going to go and get a new one" and then holding the line up.  

Now I just ask for the eggs and bread to go into their own bag with nothing else. Even if that means having to use one plastic bag for them.  DH even squishes the bread by getting every last ounce of air out of the bag when closing it. Ugh.  Like, like the bread breathe!  

Wow. I didn't realize how much this is all really bothered me! LMAO


----------



## alohamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> I wouldn't mind self-checkout if it was made easier for large cartloads.  I never find myself in the store for under 10 items!  There is always chaos when I use a self-checkout with a full cart, AM coupons to scan, items loaded on the app, it's Blue Friday, and naturally there are 2 cashiers in the entire store.



YES! THIS! My local Sobeys has installed self checkouts that are kind of like the ones at Walmart but I find there isnt enough room for a big shop and then if I shop at No Frills I find the conveyer belt is long enough but the bagging area is too tight beside the nest person and then I rush through getting outta there


----------



## ottawamom

Who knew we had so many issues with the grocery store (besides the lack of airmiles). I'm getting a good laugh reading all these responses (as I realize I'm not alone). If I read them out loud to DH he would just give me one of those eye rolling uh huh's!


----------



## kitntrip

So I decided to sign up for PC optimum and went today for my first shop. I don't normally do Shoppers, but they do have good sales from time to time. Anyway, my question: I had 2 offers, spend $50 and receive 15000 points or 20x the points, one or the other. I spent $50.12 before taxes and did not receive either offer. Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## osully

Once again, you guys are my people! 

I always organize how things need to be bagged together. Frozen stuff first so it can all go in my koozie freezer reusable shopping bag. Bothers me so much when they put Tostitos or something in that bag and then all the frozen stuff split up into different bags.

Otherwise I'm just a regular person who doesn't want the bread, buns, eggs, etc. to be crushed or broken because they package things badly! I think the issue these days is the cashier has to scan and bag everything.. there used to be people who specifically bag your stuff! 

I must admit FreshCo's only down side is you pack everything yourself. Feels very stressful at times. But they price match and have really cheap prices so I'll take it


----------



## tinkerone

kitntrip said:


> So I decided to sign up for PC optimum and went today for my first shop. I don't normally do Shoppers, but they do have good sales from time to time. Anyway, my question: I had 2 offers, spend $50 and receive 15000 points or 20x the points, one or the other. I spent $50.12 before taxes and did not receive either offer. Any idea what I did wrong?


Where did you see the offers?  Did they scan your optimum card?  How many points does it show on your receipt?  
I had 2 offers a few weeks ago.  One was for using my PC mastercard, the other was the 20X's offer and they both went through.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> So I decided to sign up for PC optimum and went today for my first shop. I don't normally do Shoppers, but they do have good sales from time to time. Anyway, my question: I had 2 offers, spend $50 and receive 15000 points or 20x the points, one or the other. I spent $50.12 before taxes and did not receive either offer. Any idea what I did wrong?



i’d just contact them through the website because it sounds like you did everything right!


----------



## star72232

tinkerone said:


> Where did you see the offers?  Did they scan your optimum card?  How many points does it show on your receipt?
> I had 2 offers a few weeks ago.  One was for using my PC mastercard, the other was the 20X's offer and they both went through.



Did you load the offers before you used them?  You'll only receive one of those offers, not both (they don't stack).  Did any points show up on your receipt?  If they do, don't worry - sometimes they take a few hours to hit your account, but I've never had an issue with them actually posting.  The nice thing is, if they are missing, it's easy to report missing points and get them with PC.


----------



## tinkerone

star72232 said:


> Did you load the offers before you used them?  You'll only receive one of those offers, not both (they don't stack).  Did any points show up on your receipt?  If they do, don't worry - sometimes they take a few hours to hit your account, but I've never had an issue with them actually posting.  The nice thing is, if they are missing, it's easy to report missing points and get them with PC.


Wasn't me that had the missing points it was Kitntrip.  
I have never had to load a PC offer, they load automatically, at least for me.  Is it different for others?  Also, I did get both offers to stack however the 15000 was for using my PC MC on a $50 spend and the other was the 20X's offer.  I was told by someone else they wouldn't stack but they sure did.


----------



## kitntrip

All offers were loaded to my card/app, I scanned it before I scanned my items. I did receive some points, but i did not receive either offer. Guess I'll just wait and see!


----------



## isabellea

kitntrip said:


> All offers were loaded to my card/app, I scanned it before I scanned my items. I did receive some points, but i did not receive either offer. Guess I'll just wait and see!



If you still have the offers in the app, do a screenshot. A bug from their system once precented posting points and they wouldn’t credit them unless I proved to them they had been loaded. Luckily, as soon as I saw they had not posted on my account I had taken screenshots.


----------



## tinkerone

kitntrip said:


> All offers were loaded to my card/app, I scanned it before I scanned my items. I did receive some points, but i did not receive either offer. Guess I'll just wait and see!


Are you sure you spent $50 *before* tax?  That happened to me a few weeks ago.  The clerk said I did however when the final bill came he was wrong and the points didn't show.  that's the only way I can think of that you would not have received the 20x's.  It's a fairly big loss.  
Sorry it happened.


----------



## isabellea

Also some products might not count toward the 50$. I know in QC all products with a DIN are excluded.


----------



## dancin Disney style

OK so count me in with the bagging style group.  I like all the cold stuff together, heavy stuff on the bottom and soft stuff on the top.  That's about it though.

For those that like the self scan you would probably love the scan tunnels that my DD's store has.  Her store is the test store and they get all sorts of interesting pilot projects.   The scan tunnels that they have cost something like $3 MIL.  Basically all you do is load your groceries on the belt then pay and bag.  It's an actual tunnel, your stuff goes in one end and comes out the other being scanned while inside.   They are  testing an app that lets you scan your items as you shop through the store placing them in the cart.  There is also a robot coming that will move through the store monitoring the shelves and logging in empty spots to be filled.


----------



## ottawamom

What will they think of next. Too cool! But will it squish the bread?


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> So I decided to sign up for PC optimum and went today for my first shop. I don't normally do Shoppers, but they do have good sales from time to time. Anyway, my question: I had 2 offers, spend $50 and receive 15000 points or 20x the points, one or the other. I spent $50.12 before taxes and did not receive either offer. Any idea what I did wrong?



How many regular points did you get on your receipt?  For your offers, if you have 15 base points per $1 and spent $50 you should have 15 x 50 = 750 regular points. Otherwise, you've purchased items that don't count ie. stamps, environments fees, plastic bags, prescriptions (unless you are out west), giftcards ... the usual exclusions that you would get at Rexall for your province.  If you're close on the regular points, I would suggest submitting a request anyway.

Also, you don't usually have 2 personal threshold offers at once, like Rexall watch your dates, I'm guessing the 15k wus $50 is for today, the 20x/$50 was for Saturday and Sunday.  And you need to load the offers when they are "available".  For example, if you looked at the Saturday/Sunday offer on Friday and it said "Coming soon", you need to log back in on Saturday or Sunday before you use it to load it.

Hope you get your points.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did the math on a PC Optimum offer I have been saving each week for a while now: 1,200 points for every $6 spent on Hawaiian Tropics products

Since 4 of us will be going to Mexico at the end of April, I figure 2 bottles per person to be safe at an average of $10-$11 per bottle.

That's going to be 15,000-16,000 points right there, and if I do it on a 20x the points day, I'll make a killing on that offer alone!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just did the math on a PC Optimum offer I have been saving each week for a while now: 1,200 points for every $6 spent on Hawaiian Tropics products
> 
> Since 4 of us will be going to Mexico at the end of April, I figure 2 bottles per person to be safe at an average of $10-$11 per bottle.
> 
> That's going to be 15,000-16,000 points right there, and if I do it on a 20x the points day, I'll make a killing on that offer alone!


I love that PC lets you save the offers, there's no rush to use them.  Plus I have been getting offers on things I actually use, not things they just want me to buy.  Rexall sends me the same offer week after week and really, how many boxes of Neo Citran do they think I need.  But I know that when that offer expires I see it again next week.  With PC I have the option of hitting a box and I won't see that offer again.  Rexall could learn a thing or two.


----------



## tinkerone

Has anyone here rented DVC points?  How hard is it to do?  Just looking at one night so I'm not sure how it would work.


----------



## pigletto

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here rented DVC points?  How hard is it to do?  Just looking at one night so I'm not sure how it would work.


I have many times ( 7 or 8 I think ) from David’s DVC . I have only rented once from a private renter on the Disboards and that went well. I would just make sure they have a history on the boards and maybe ask for references if you go the private route.


----------



## BLAZEY

I don't use the self check out but DH always offers to bag so that stuff doesn't get wrecked or bruised on the way home.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here rented DVC points?  How hard is it to do?  Just looking at one night so I'm not sure how it would work.


*YES, and we LOVED it! Part was thru David's -- it's great that their located in Canada so you know they are rated and they are in Ontario so fall under TICO which provides you some security. Part was thru a CDN DISer and that was also slick. David's has a minimum number of points they will rent out at a time so I doubt a 1 day rental would work thru them. In the end you have a reservation that is treated the same as any other thru Disney, when you arrive at the resort they don't know how you paid. You can still get ME from the airport and add on dining plan if you want as well.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Y*
> *David's has a minimum number of points.*



Thanks for mentioning that.  I just checked and David's has a 44 point minimum which would be more than I need and I don't think we want to stay a second night.  Guess I'll just book through Disney direct.  Thanks again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Since you're all my peeps, and you've been subjected to following along with my ongoing saga of our AM travel vouchers i thought you might like to see what we did yesterday afternoon ... Our vouchers covered exactly half of the trip down to the last penny! Next up is to book the hotel for the night before we leave, we have enough miles for the Sheraton Gateway since it's so far in the future but I'm going to call and see if they would be able to give me a package that will be less than the taxes on the AM booking and the parking combined. I'm so EXCITED!!*
*



*

***ETA, after one more try with our local agency on Friday that left me in tears we chose to drive to Kitchener and they were A-MAZ-ING to deal with*


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Since you're all my peeps, and you've been subjected to following along with my ongoing saga of our AM travel vouchers i thought you might like to see what we did yesterday afternoon ... Our vouchers covered exactly half of the trip down to the last penny! Next up is to book the hotel for the night before we leave, we have enough miles for the Sheraton Gateway since it's so far in the future but I'm going to call and see if they would be able to give me a package that will be less than the taxes on the AM booking and the parking combined. I'm so EXCITED!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***ETA, after one more try with our local agency on Friday that left me in tears we chose to drive to Kitchener and they were A-MAZ-ING to deal with*


So glad to hear that you were able to book a trip using those vouchers.  To bad your local travel agency was less than helpful.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Our vouchers covered exactly half of the trip down to the last penny! Next up is to book the hotel for the night before we leave, we have enough miles for the Sheraton Gateway since it's so far in the future but I'm going to call and see if they would be able to give me a package that will be less than the taxes on the AM booking and the parking combined. I'm so EXCITED!!



That is soooooooo awesome!!!!!  I'm sooo glad you have finally booked something and are going to get to use your vouchers


----------



## Aladora

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here rented DVC points?  How hard is it to do?  Just looking at one night so I'm not sure how it would work.



I've rented points privately three times. Two of the trips have already happened and it was really easy, the third one is coming up in August but I have no reason to believe that it will not be a smooth as the others. 

I found people who wanted to rent by checking out the rental board here as well as another site.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone here rented DVC points?  How hard is it to do?  Just looking at one night so I'm not sure how it would work.


Very easy as the others have said. Bit depends on time of year. Resort and lead time. Now one night might not be too bad. But you have some that dont want to rent that low of points..not only Daves. Also reàlly no cancellation for renting where you do have that with Disney direct.
You might want to check with Donald as to who she rented from and they might be able to help. Pm her she can give her recommendations


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Since you're all my peeps, and you've been subjected to following along with my ongoing saga of our AM travel vouchers i thought you might like to see what we did yesterday afternoon ... Our vouchers covered exactly half of the trip down to the last penny! Next up is to book the hotel for the night before we leave, we have enough miles for the Sheraton Gateway since it's so far in the future but I'm going to call and see if they would be able to give me a package that will be less than the taxes on the AM booking and the parking combined. I'm so EXCITED!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***ETA, after one more try with our local agency on Friday that left me in tears we chose to drive to Kitchener and they were A-MAZ-ING to deal with*



We're staying at the Sheraton Gateway on our way to Athens in May - looks really nice, and we especially like that it's right in the airport.  There's a Marriott in the Calgary airport that we stayed at in November before our flight to Hawaii. Great hotel, and the convenience of being right in the airport is worth the money. We fly in from YYC approx. 4pm and leave for Athens at 2pm the next day. I'm hoping there's something to do other than watch planes taking off and landing all night, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get the email about Sample Source event happening soon?  Looks like some different offers! (Batiste dry shampoo!)


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> We're staying at the Sheraton Gateway on our way to Athens in May - looks really nice, and we especially like that it's right in the airport.  There's a Marriott in the Calgary airport that we stayed at in November before our flight to Hawaii. Great hotel, and the convenience of being right in the airport is worth the money. We fly in from YYC approx. 4pm and leave for Athens at 2pm the next day. I'm hoping there's something to do other than watch planes taking off and landing all night, lol.



*I'll find the direct link for you once I'm at my desk but there is layover ticket you can buy to ride the express into the city. It's a rapid train that goes right into the downtown core of Toronto and there are so many things you could do, the aquarium, the CN Tower, the Waterfront and get a beaver tail ... lots to do other than watch planes land.*
*I recommend when you check in that you asked for a room that does not face the tracks for the link train unless you're able to sleep better than I am because that darn thing runs about every 5 minutes and it stops in front of the hotel before it carries on and then comes back. You do have to ride that thing though if for no other reason than you can pretend you're on the monorail!*


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get the email about Sample Source event happening soon?  Looks like some different offers! (Batiste dry shampoo!)



YES! I love getting the samples, feels like a christmas stocking.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the info about the UP Express:*
*They have what's called a "Long Layover Return" It's good for 7 hours from when you first get on the train at Pearson and costs either $12.35 per adult OR $25.70 for a family pass (2 adults & up to 3 children under 19) You can buy the ticket online and then just show it to the agents wandering around. *
*UP Express Train*


*THEN, if you have enough AM i suggest you get some tickets to the Aquarium, you'll be within a 5 minute walk once you get into Union Station.The tickets cost at LEAST $30 a piece so it's a bargain to use 300 AM per ticket, we did this in September and had a BLAST! Not sure of your family but tickets for kids 3 - 7 are $7.00 for "Sharks After Dark" (basically means after 7 pm)*
**

*There are a bunch of other things you can do in the city to fill in time but the airport itself and the hotel are pretty boring IMHO  *


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I love that PC lets you save the offers, there's no rush to use them.  Plus I have been getting offers on things I actually use, not things they just want me to buy.  Rexall sends me the same offer week after week and really, how many boxes of Neo Citran do they think I need.  But I know that when that offer expires I see it again next week.  With PC I have the option of hitting a box and I won't see that offer again.  Rexall could learn a thing or two.


YES! PC offers are relevant and usable! I had an email today about giving to Heart and Stroke, which I usually do, and just haven't done that this month yet. Shoppers is offering a bonus points for a donation. So, when I do that in the next day or so, I will be using my PC, over my AM cc. Free groceries for a donation that I always do, anyway. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *Since you're all my peeps, and you've been subjected to following along with my ongoing saga of our AM travel vouchers i thought you might like to see what we did yesterday afternoon ... Our vouchers covered exactly half of the trip down to the last penny! Next up is to book the hotel for the night before we leave, we have enough miles for the Sheraton Gateway since it's so far in the future but I'm going to call and see if they would be able to give me a package that will be less than the taxes on the AM booking and the parking combined. I'm so EXCITED!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***ETA, after one more try with our local agency on Friday that left me in tears we chose to drive to Kitchener and they were A-MAZ-ING to deal with*


I'm so glad that you finally have some resolution to this Finding a TA that you feel confident in and can trust is so important when we travel. Now...the waiting and countdown begins.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll find the direct link for you once I'm at my desk but there is layover ticket you can buy to ride the express into the city. It's a rapid train that goes right into the downtown core of Toronto and there are so many things you could do, the aquarium, the CN Tower, the Waterfront and get a beaver tail ... lots to do other than watch planes land.*
> *I recommend when you check in that you asked for a room that does not face the tracks for the link train unless you're able to sleep better than I am because that darn thing runs about every 5 minutes and it stops in front of the hotel before it carries on and then comes back. You do have to ride that thing though if for no other reason than you can pretend you're on the monorail!*





Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the info about the UP Express:*
> *They have what's called a "Long Layover Return" It's good for 7 hours from when you first get on the train at Pearson and costs either $12.35 per adult OR $25.70 for a family pass (2 adults & up to 3 children under 19) You can buy the ticket online and then just show it to the agents wandering around. *
> *UP Express Train*
> 
> 
> *THEN, if you have enough AM i suggest you get some tickets to the Aquarium, you'll be within a 5 minute walk once you get into Union Station.The tickets cost at LEAST $30 a piece so it's a bargain to use 300 AM per ticket, we did this in September and had a BLAST! Not sure of your family but tickets for kids 3 - 7 are $7.00 for "Sharks After Dark" (basically means after 7 pm)*
> *View attachment 385009*
> 
> *There are a bunch of other things you can do in the city to fill in time but the airport itself and the hotel are pretty boring IMHO  *



Thank you!!  Taking the train into the city is a great idea!

We've booked a runway view room, so hopefully not too much noise, but lets face it, I'll probably be too excited to sleep anyway!


----------



## Disney Addicted

HEY!!!   Has anyone heard of Air Mile's new offer that STARTED TODAY?   I just saw a link on Air Mile's Facebook page.  It's called Mix and March 2019.  Runs February 26 to March 18th.

Shop 2 Mix & Match Categories and get 50 bonus miles
Shop 3 Mix & Match Categories and get 300 bonus miles

EDITED TO ADD:  TErms & Conditions in small print say 2 shops = 100 bonus miles.  Wonder which one is correct?

Minimum spend $50 at each store.  DArn it.  I just ordered a carry-on & stuff from Bentley.  Looks like I'll be redoing my order.

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/spl...MH9Vmjr4tr8qW5ZnE0U18LAlMJze_JKNJxeOA43GHNv0c


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Minimum spend is $50...I'll have to think about that one.

$150 (3 partners) for 300 miles


----------



## hdrolfe

I was intrigued until I realized it's for online shopping... I don't do that through Airmiles any more. this wouldn't be worth it for me. But I'm sure some people will enjoy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Looks like it's selected stores as well.  Not all airmileshops.

Well, I can re-do my luggage order at Bentley's and return the first set I ordered that has not arrived yet.

I can easily spend $50 at Staples in printer ink.  I'm almost out of color and I do not have a replacement for either color or black on hand.

My husband has been chomping at the bit to place an order with either Amazon or AliExpress.  I've been making him wait for Mega Miles.  My daughter also wants to place an order with Amazon.

Ok, I'm in for 3 shops then.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Minimum spend is $50...I'll have to think about that one.
> 
> $150 (3 partners) for 300 miles


*Oh, i might take advantage of this but it's 3 CATEGORIES not partners which will this to an entirely new level of confusion when I need to chase it down  *

*I did some poking around and they put Indigo under "Department Stores" along with The Bay, Amazon, & Ebay. This means ALL of the stores i use are in one category   I don't think i can actually make this happen before the promo ends, I've got a holiday to work towards now doncha know .*

*Also the full promo amount only works out to a ratio of 2:1 , some of my stores have multipliers but i don't think I'd make enough miles to push me to try*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh, i might take advantage of this but it's 3 CATEGORIES not partners which will this to an entirely new level of confusion when I need to chase it down  *
> 
> *I did some poking around and they put Indigo under "Department Stores" along with The Bay, Amazon, & Etsy. This means ALL of the stores i use are in one category   I don't think i can actually make this happen before the promo ends, I've got a holiday to work towards now doncha know .*
> 
> *Also the full promo amount only works out to a ratio of 2:1 , some of my stores have multipliers but i don't think I'd make enough miles to push me to try*



Oh, wait -what?  Damn, I didn't see the categories bit!  Hmm... I'll have to check my shops over again.

So Amazon OR AliExpress.  Not both.
Staples is another category.
So is Bentley.  They put that under Appearal for some reason.
Looks like I'm still good. Whew.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I'm going to pass on this one.  I'm really trying to stay within a budget and this promotion certainly exceeds my spending. Plus, I'd rather wait until Mega Miles as I'm sure there will be an airmilesshops offer in there.


----------



## Disney Addicted

So the carry-on suitcase I ordered from Bentley's a couple of days ago just arrived.  And now I will be ordering it again to get the AMs and returning this one.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh, i might take advantage of this but it's 3 CATEGORIES not partners which will this to an entirely new level of confusion when I need to chase it down  *
> 
> *I did some poking around and they put Indigo under "Department Stores" along with The Bay, Amazon, & Etsy. This means ALL of the stores i use are in one category   I don't think i can actually make this happen before the promo ends, I've got a holiday to work towards now doncha know .*
> 
> *Also the full promo amount only works out to a ratio of 2:1 , some of my stores have multipliers but i don't think I'd make enough miles to push me to try*



Like since when is Indigo a department store, why wouldn't it be under Books?    They sure aren't making this one easy. Not sure I want to spend $50 in each category either.

If I do attempt this offer, I'll have to place my orders on the last day when we get home from March break.  My old navy order still hasn't arrived yet, not going to order anything else before we leave for our trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Flyer-Eve everyone  Yup, the Duck is easily excited by the simple things in life*


----------



## bababear_50

I am out for the Mix and Match online spend,,,too many issues with hunting down miles for promos. Spend $150.00 to get 300 airmiles is not a good promo for me.

I am realllllllly hoping for a Blue Friday!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I know most of you are out for this promotion but I do have a question about Gift Cards. If the stores info says nothing about including or excluding Gift Card purchases from being able to have Airmiles awarded does that mean I could purchase a Gift Card and have it count. I'm thinking about Lowes and Indigo.

When I looked at Bed Bath and Beyond it specifically mentions that Gift Cards are excluded from earning Airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I know most of you are out for this promotion but I do have a question about Gift Cards. If the stores info says nothing about including or excluding Gift Card purchases from being able to have Airmiles awarded does that mean I could purchase a Gift Card and have it count. I'm thinking about Lowes and Indigo.
> 
> When I looked at Bed Bath and Beyond it specifically mentions that Gift Cards are excluded from earning Airmiles.


*Directly from the (extremely) tiny print you'll see this*

*This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases*

*Then you need to open each and every store to read the terms to see what they do or don't offer miles on. Using your examples, YES for Indigo, NO for BB&B and Loews?? .. more than likely since they haven't got much of anything in their info!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm in for mix and match but I may wait it out to near the end and see what happens with Megamiles, just in case something combines. I'm not expecting it to, just would be annoying to shop too early.

I also don't think this one will run smoothly, as with many others, I have yet to have an airmilesshops promo that I haven't had to chase miles.  However, there are quite a few things I held off buying before Christmas because of the STB airmilesshops minimum $100 spend requirement so I have a few things on my list.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, I'll have to see what the flyers bring tomorrow (Blue Friday?) and then decide if its worth it to do some shopping online.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I know most of you are out for this promotion but I do have a question about Gift Cards. If the stores info says nothing about including or excluding Gift Card purchases from being able to have Airmiles awarded does that mean I could purchase a Gift Card and have it count. I'm thinking about Lowes and Indigo.
> 
> When I looked at Bed Bath and Beyond it specifically mentions that Gift Cards are excluded from earning Airmiles.



Indigo yes, got them for STB, Lowes is a no unfortunately, airmiles excludes giftcards.
https://www.lowes.ca/articles/air-miles_a3379.html?SearchTerm=airmiles

Edit: search airmiles, link didn't work


----------



## Days In the Sun




----------



## Disney Addicted

On the PC Optimum side, I just received an e-mail congratulating me for redeeming $20 off my groceries this afternoon.  It goes on to say if it wasn't me to contact them.

First time I received such an e-mail.  Maybe they are taking people's missing points more seriously now.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm in for mix and match but I may wait it out to near the end and see what happens with Megamiles, just in case something combines. I'm not expecting it to, just would be annoying to shop too early.
> 
> I also don't think this one will run smoothly, as with many others, I have yet to have an airmilesshops promo that I haven't had to chase miles.  However, there are quite a few things I held off buying before Christmas because of the STB airmilesshops minimum $100 spend requirement so I have a few things on my list.



good idea about waiting for Mega Miles! I'm not sure yet if I'll try to do the mix and match event, but I would much rather wait and see what kinds of coupons we'll get for the next big promotion.


----------



## marchingstar

today has felt like the longest week ever...

my fingers are crossed for a Blue Friday flyer tonight too--I think we've all earned it!


----------



## ottawamom

I'm definitely in the waiting and see mode for the Mix and Match promotion. I'm just figuring out if I can even do 3 without purchasing things I don't need in the next few months.


----------



## alohamom

Just saw on FB this Friday will be a Blue Friday at Sobeys and Foodland and will also have the spend $100 get 100

this is in Ontario


----------



## alohamom




----------



## alohamom




----------



## alohamom

Sorry to the FB poster I lifted these from. First flyer looks like it is Foodland, second is Sobeys


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> View attachment 385121


Thanks for posting
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well DANG IT! Once again The Duck won't get to do Blue Friday!!! I have a follow-up appointment in Toronto, hubby always come with me for those & If i can find a decent rate at a hotel we'll spend the night. Until late this afternoon I hadn't found anything under $300 because there's a Leaf's game on Saturday but what popped up? Our favourite hotel for $143 and I booked it pronto. Urban Fresh never participates in Blue Friday and even if they did, who wants to cart a bunch of groceries on public transit *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oooooooooooooh these look like things I could stock up on.


----------



## hdrolfe

Based on what I can see, I may get to do a Blue Friday! if stuff is still in stock when I get to the store of course  have to work first so I won't be there until after 4.


----------



## kitntrip

I finally remembered about the ready to eat pasta that I had gotten a raincheck for from sobeys. 50 AM for 2 @ 2.50 each. So I got 200 AM for $20.


----------



## ottawamom

Yeah on the Blue Friday. And lucky for me the weather should also co-operate so I can do Foodland and Sobeys. Not wanting to push my luck but we really need a Gift Card deal. I'm almost out.

I find it a very sad state of affairs that a peak at a good grocery flyer on a Tuesday night gets me all excited and making plans for later in the week. Oh well, we need something to get us through the rest of this winter.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> So I was excited thinking that we could access some airport lounges with our American Express Airmiles Platinum card, but the guy on the phone is telling me no.   I do have the BMO world elite, but there are no priority pass lounges in the terminals we will be in.  There's American Express, but not for the AM Platinum. Ugh.



*Pulled this over here from the gift card thread ...*

*The info you got, while disappointing, is correct. I got all excited when AMEX partnered up with Pearson and created the whole "Cloud10" thing with discounts/free access to lounge/priority security lines until i did some digging. Gotta put out the big bucks for the Reserve card  *

*Here's a huge image from the AMEX site*

**


----------



## osully

Hmm... might be worth it for me to do Sobeys this week then over FreshCo... as I have the email opt in spend $100 get 75AM on top of that... but then again price matching is king these days for me!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Shoppers has another 20x event on Saturday this week too! 

I really need to restock the meat department in our freezer, so blue friday may have to take a back seat this week to superstore (chicken is on sale!)

When it is my pay week, my budget is smaller than DHs, so I have to be more frugal and efficient.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1303836?page=6

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1303832

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1304193

Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Grrr... I was up late last night and about 10 mins away from midnight so I stayed up to read the flyers. So tired this morning!

Will probably go to Sobeys then this week... 175AM for spending $100+ at the least, plus there is an offer on bacon and I'm doing Keto so  I think I will also try and get english muffins ($4 for 20AM) & Pam if they have the coconut oil one included ($7.98 for 40AM). Folgers is on sale too and I have coupons for them. Plus FreshCo doesn't always have Johnsonville sausages but Sobeys will have them on sale this week  

Does anyone know if Sobeys sells Ro-Tel? I want to make a queso chicken soup instant pot recipe that calls for it! Foodland had it in their flyer last week!!


----------



## bababear_50

I'm good for a Sobeys shop for a couple of things
,,looks like a few more choices this time around. 
Hopefully advertised items are actually stocked in the stores.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be doing Sobeys this week. Probably spending more than I should, but I also expect most of the blue Friday items won't be in stock by the time I get there so need to be flexible! Hoping to get the 150+ AM I need for my August flight, shouldn't be a problem if at least one or two things are in stock and I spend $100.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> On the PC Optimum side, I just received an e-mail congratulating me for redeeming $20 off my groceries this afternoon.  It goes on to say if it wasn't me to contact them.
> 
> First time I received such an e-mail.  Maybe they are taking people's missing points more seriously now.


I redeem on a regular basis.  I've never had an email.  I redeemed 100,000 on Friday and nothing.  As a result of having my points stolen last year I'm suspicious of that email.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Yeah on the Blue Friday. And lucky for me the weather should also co-operate so I can do Foodland and Sobeys. Not wanting to push my luck but we really need a Gift Card deal. I'm almost out.



Yes!   We finished off our Shell gift cards and I only have one $150 grocery card left for this week's shop.  Definately time for the gift card offer again!



osully said:


> Hmm... might be worth it for me to do Sobeys this week then over FreshCo... as I have the email opt in spend $100 get 75AM on top of that... but then again price matching is king these days for me!



Ohh yes, thank you.  As long as I use my husband's air miles card we'll get an extra 50 bonus miles.  This Friday will be the second time out of four.



dancin Disney style said:


> I redeem on a regular basis.  I've never had an email.  I redeemed 100,000 on Friday and nothing.  As a result of having my points stolen last year I'm suspicious of that email.



I would have been suspicious as well except I really did just shop & redeemed those points  It specifically points out the store location; the date; the time; the points redeemed and the $ value; plus the last 4 digits of my PC Optimum card.  In any case, even if I had not just shopped & redeemed there, I wouldn't click on the link.  I'd phone instead.  Too many fraudelent e-mails and links out there!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm in for Blue Friday as well.  I added up shopping at Sobey's or Foodland and Sobey's came out the winner.  $96.84 with something tossed in to round up to 100 (so easy, like eggs & bread).  Total of 485 air miles.   (breakdown = 330 miles for Blue Friday + 100 for spending $100 + 5 base miles + 50 for spending $75 (e-mail offer).  Plus I currently have $188.61 remaining in grocery cards so I'll be using them instead of cash.


----------



## Raimiette

I missed last Blue Friday so I really don't want to miss this one.  Made some lists for Foodland and Sobeys.  Realistically I could get everything at Sobeys but then I would miss out on the 100AM bonus coupon at Foodland so I've mixed it up a bit.  My current calculations are approx $230ish for 980 bonus AMs (didn't factor in the regular ones lol) which isn't too shabby for me so hopefully I can get everything on my list.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

PC Optimum question.  If I do the 20x event at Shoppers on $50, cash out 50,000 to pay, will I still earn the 20x points on the same order?

I know I can do this at Superstore, but was curious if Shoppers was different.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Raimiette said:


> I missed last Blue Friday so I really don't want to miss this one.  Made some lists for Foodland and Sobeys.  Realistically I could get everything at Sobeys but then I would miss out on the 100AM bonus coupon at Foodland so I've mixed it up a bit.  My current calculations are approx $230ish for 980 bonus AMs (didn't factor in the regular ones lol) which isn't too shabby for me so hopefully I can get everything on my list.



Is there another 100AM bonus coupon I missed?  When I look at both Sobey's and Foodland's flyers, they both have a Spend $100 get 100AM coupon listed.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> PC Optimum question.  If I do the 20x event at Shoppers on $50, cash out 50,000 to pay, will I still earn the 20x points on the same order?
> 
> I know I can do this at Superstore, but was curious if Shoppers was different.



I don't believe Shoppers will let you cash out AND earn your 20x points on the same transacation..   Loblaws will but I'm always having issues with Shoppers.

I'm interested in reading if anyone had success with that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Is there another 100AM bonus coupon I missed?  When I look at both Sobey's and Foodland's flyers, they both have a Spend $100 get 100AM coupon listed.



I think it just means they will shop at both stores, and get to use both coupons, instead of just doing all the shopping at one and missing out on the extra 100 from the other store.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't believe Shoppers will let you cash out AND earn your 20x points on the same transacation..   Loblaws will but I'm always having issues with Shoppers.
> 
> I'm interested in reading if anyone had success with that.



You couldn't at Shoppers before, however I haven't shopped there much since the merger of programs so I'm not sure if they changed it. I did not know you could do that at Loblaws, I wouldn't have expected to be able to.


----------



## Raimiette

Disney Addicted said:


> Is there another 100AM bonus coupon I missed?  When I look at both Sobey's and Foodland's flyers, they both have a Spend $100 get 100AM coupon listed.





hdrolfe said:


> I think it just means they will shop at both stores, and get to use both coupons, instead of just doing all the shopping at one and missing out on the extra 100 from the other store.



Yep, that's exactly it.  I could get everything I want at 1 store but I mixed the products over both stores to use each coupon so I wouldn't lose out on 100AMs


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I miss a day at work...and all heck breaks loose and there are new promos and blue Friday!!!! 

I will be able to do this little promo with little effort actually.  I have a few things to order yet online for the wedding/shower and I had found a dress in Edmonton yesterday that I will now order online through the airmiles shop vendor.  So it's easy peasy for me.  I'll take any Am I can get for buying things I am needing. 
I might partake in a few things for Blue Friday.  There are a couple things that we will use, so I'll pick them up.  Not sure if I can get the total to 100.00.  Might see what my loadable offers are and use those as well.  But we are trying not to hoard so much in our pantry and freezer.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> You couldn't at Shoppers before, however I haven't shopped there much since the merger of programs so I'm not sure if they changed it. I did not know you could do that at Loblaws, I wouldn't have expected to be able to.



I was just at Loblaws on Tuesday afternoon and it worked for me.  On my one grocery transacation I earned 400 points for bagels and 8,000 points for beef (8,400 total).  I cashed out $20 and paid the rest of my grocery bill through debit (about $44 odd dollars).

Now maybe it's because my balance was already 24,000+ *before* that 8,400 was added.  Maybe if my points were 0 and I earned 10,000 points on that shop maybe I would not be able to cash out $10.  That might be the difference.

My Shoppers has told me though it doesn't matter if I already have existing points to cash out on my account.  If I were to cash out any points in the same transaction I'm earning points, I won't get my points.  Seems kind of dumb since I can do that at Loblaws.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Now maybe it's because my balance was already 24,000+ *before* that 8,400 was added.  Maybe if my points were 0 and I earned 10,000 points on that shop maybe I would not be able to cash out $10.  That might be the difference.



Yes, you need to have the amount of points already in your account to redeem. I knew that much.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, well that's enough insight for me to NOT take the chance and I will just cashed out at Superstore instead.  Another $50 Disney gift card this weekend!  Woot woot!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I'm going to have to miss Blue Friday. Picking up $250 worth of Superstore groceries on the way home from work today. I think I got like zero Optimum points but don't even care because it's a busy week and at least I'm getting a $20 Rubbermaid container set for spending that much. (They say up to $40 value but it's $20, I think.) I'll get some points actually for paying with a PC Mastercard.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

With the question about Shoppers and using points and getting bonus points, on Sunday I thought I would get 20x the points on my purchase but I didn't because I used $10 in points. Definitely dumb. I don't see any difference if I use my cash or my points to pay, they are both mine.


----------



## Aladora

Whew! Another chat with Airmiles and all my STB missing miles have been awarded, even a few that I should have technically waited a little longer for. Got on chat at 9:22 and logged off chat at 10:04 with 450 miles posted to my account! I have chatted with 2 AM agents, Mercedes and Imran in the last month about missing StB miles and both of them have been extremely helpful and pleasant.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think they are really trying to get the STB promo cleaned up before Mega Miles starts.


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> On the PC Optimum side, I just received an e-mail congratulating me for redeeming $20 off my groceries this afternoon.  It goes on to say if it wasn't me to contact them.
> 
> First time I received such an e-mail.  Maybe they are taking people's missing points more seriously now.


I’ve recieved those emails that last two times. I wouldn’t worry, I think it’s just something new.i also got my Shoppers receipt via email. My NoFrills store now has to ask if you want a receipt and it won’t print until the cashier hits a button after a prompt. I think it’s all part of some new changes.


----------



## TiggerTink82

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, well that's enough insight for me to NOT take the chance and I will just cashed out at Superstore instead.  Another $50 Disney gift card this weekend!  Woot woot!



I've never done PC points before.... you can get Disney gift cards with them?!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TiggerTink82 said:


> I've never done PC points before.... you can get Disney gift cards with them?!



No, sorry. I should have been more clear. I just use the money I would have spent at Superstore on groceries and go and buy the gift card.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shoppers has never allowed earning "threshold" points offers (ie personal when you spend offers,  20x days) on redemption amounts.  You could however say spend $60 on a 20x wus $50 day and redeem $10 and you'd get the points on the $50.  They have always allowed product bonus points or personal product offers with redemptions and as far as I know this is still the case. I never redeem at Shoppers because I only shop there if I'm going to get 30% back, which is basically every week, so redeeming would be an instant loss of 30%.  

My understanding is that you can earn points at NF/RCSS/Loblaws and redeem but the rules are actually the same as Shoppers, no earning on redemptions.  So you need to  watch threshold offers or occasionally personal offers that don't work properly whether you redeem or not.  I know a couple people that went after missing points from Superstore but Pcoptimum declined the missing points due to redemptions.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Off topic again but on a more positive note, if you have a pcfinancial credit card and spend $50 at Shoppers on Saturday you'll get 40% back in points.  
20x day = 30% + 5000 points when you spend $50 = 10% = 40% ... plus any personal offers (I'm holding a couple of pcoptimum offers today to use on Saturday which will give an additional 20%).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer links updating completed in the first post. Here's the ones not already shared above*
*Very fuzzy Rexall that will clear up around midnight. Looks like a bunch of decent offers in the flyer plus a weekend threshold spend, hope that means a return of the weekly email coupon since those tend to have better returns!*
*Rexall Ontario Flyer*
*Sobey's Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Blue Friday, I'm in for Uncle Ben's rice (price high but good value after points) and Campbell's soup I think (I try to support St. Hubert's instead so I'm hesitant) and a couple of English muffins for husband to make his Egg McMuffins. With a couple of personal offers and other grocery items I think I'm in for $40 earning 140 airmiles.

Great deal for those of you with "missing you" offers and can reach $100.


----------



## TiggerTink82

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> No, sorry. I should have been more clear. I just use the money I would have spent at Superstore on groceries and go and buy the gift card.


Thanks! Pay for groceries with points and then that cash for GC, never thought of doing that!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Grocery shopping has always been an adventure for us and when the kids were young that was our date night and when they added the excitement of  s**canning the stuff ourselves it became a game (again, we're aware that we're weird!)*
> 
> We used to spend hours at bookstores on date nights, skipped dinner out , went out for coffee and bought books instead.  Loved it.
> 
> *We use them for all of our shopping, small and large trips, even the massive pre-Christmas ones, and never have any trouble paying with any method, some gift cards don't scan properly but just hit the little button to call the cashier over & poof, it's fixed! Sobey's is my FAVOURITE because you scan your AM card first and you know immediately if the bonus offers have worked or not and the one we use even says the price of everything you scan. It even takes your coupons! *
> 
> Ahh, love this idea of scanning am card first so you can watch for your points.  You can do the same at a regular checkout but I never think to purposely have it scanned first.  I will try to remember next time.



*Grocery shopping has always been an adventure for us and when the kids were young that was our date night and when they added the excitement of scanning the stuff ourselves it became a game (again, we're aware that we're weird!) *

We used to spend hours at bookstores on date nights, skipped dinner out , went out for coffee and bought books instead. Loved it.

*We use them for all of our shopping, small and large trips, even the massive pre-Christmas ones, and never have any trouble paying with any method, some gift cards don't scan properly but just hit the little button to call the cashier over & poof, it's fixed! Sobey's is my FAVOURITE because you scan your AM card first and you know immediately if the bonus offers have worked or not and the one we use even says the price of everything you scan. It even takes your coupons! *


Ahh, love this idea of scanning am card first so you can watch for your points. You can do the same at a regular checkout but I never think to purposely have it scanned first. I will try to remember next time.


----------



## ottawamom

I will be doing the Blue Friday this week. I think it will be an early night on Thursday so that I can be up and at the store by 7:00am. There are two people who have been finishing up their shop as I get there about 7:15-7:30ish the past two times. They aren't from our discussion board because they aren't at all friendly.

I've got to get there before they take all the good deals.

One thing I noticed in the flyer which could be interesting with St. Patties day coming up "Guiness cheddar cheese". I don't know if my store will carry it but I do have a number of males in this house who would enjoy it on crackers with a pint of course.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I will be doing the Blue Friday this week. I think it will be an early night on Thursday so that I can be up and at the store by 7:00am. There are two people who have been finishing up their shop as I get there about 7:15-7:30ish the past two times. They aren't from our discussion board because they aren't at all friendly.
> 
> I've got to get there before they take all the good deals.
> 
> One thing I noticed in the flyer which could be interesting with St. Patties day coming up "Guiness cheddar cheese". I don't know if my store will carry it but I do have a number of males in this house who would enjoy it on crackers with a pint of course.



Ya, someone is clearing shelves at 7am at our store, when there is a deal I care enough about I'll be battling it out at 7am as well, at this point I'm sticking to my usual 9-10am arrival.

Great suggestion on the cheese.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm on the fence right now about Blue Friday.  I've been off work all this week and it sounds like I might be off next week too.  When I have to shut my business down there is no income and I try not to draw my salary.   I save up my PC Points to cover groceries when I'm off work like this.   Plus, there isn't that much that I'm interested in at Sobeys.  I think I would only earn about 220ish miles and that's only if I could make the $100 spend.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TiggerTink82 said:


> I've never done PC points before.... you can get Disney gift cards with them?!


Technically no but what I do is, for example, buy $50 or more in groceries and  add in a $50 gift card.  Then redeem $50 worth of points.  So the cash register accepts the redemption for the groceries and I pay the other $50+ OOP.  Does that make sense?  Any amount works as long as the amount of groceries is greater than the gift card.

After I got my stolen points back last year I started doing this so that I could stock pile my points in the form of gift cards.  I currently have $400 in RCSS cards, 127K in points on my account and last summer I had $250 in Disney cards.  Normally I redeem every 50K but this year I've earn a ton of points and I let my account get up to over 200K.  I'm working on cleaning it out now.


----------



## Silvermist999

dancin Disney style said:


> Technically no but what I do is, for example, buy $50 or more in groceries and  add in a $50 gift card.  Then redeem $50 worth of points.  So the cash register accepts the redemption for the groceries and I pay the other $50+ OOP.  Does that make sense?  Any amount works as long as the amount of groceries is greater than the gift card.



This is also how I use my PC Optimum points , to get free gift cards. I have been redeeming all my points for Disney Gift cards for our trip coming up.  I normally like to redeem for MC/Visa gift cards so I can spend my points anywhere.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just got my first Fast -Track offer. 
 

Sorry could only get a partial screen shot. 
I’m strategically laying this one out.  Shouldn’t be too hard.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my first "Fast Track Offer"! (shh don't tell hubby his name is here )*
**
*Terms & conditions attached to the offer meaning i need to start a spread sheet (or truth be told a piece of paper that will sit on my desk ) and shop at least 15 different days before the end of march !*

*This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer is valid from February 25, 2019 to March 25, 2019. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 15 times during the offer period. Maximum of 1 eligible swipe per Partner per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on March 25, 2019 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> This is also how I use my PC Optimum points , to get free gift cards. I have been redeeming all my points for Disney Gift cards for our trip coming up.  I normally like to redeem for MC/Visa gift cards so I can spend my points anywhere.


Isn't there a charge for MC/visa gift cards?  Do you pay that when your purchase them?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Isn't there a charge for MC/visa gift cards?  Do you pay that when your purchase them?



Yep, they all have a set fee in varying amounts.  And you have to know exactly how much is on the card each time you use it. They can't just swipe it. You have to tell them if there is $25.39 left on it. Annoying.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I just got my first Fast -Track offer.
> View attachment 385305
> 
> Sorry could only get a partial screen shot.
> I’m strategically laying this one out.  Shouldn’t be too hard.



I got one too, swipe 5 times get 50 AM
I’m not going to go out of my way for this but may end up getting it with just regular shopping.


----------



## dancin Disney style

cari12 said:


> I got one too, swipe 5 times get 50 AM
> I’m not going to go out of my way for this but may end up getting it with just regular shopping.


5 should be super easy.  My DH does a lottery group at work so I’m going to get him to buy the tickets at Shell so that will give me 4 right there.


----------



## marchingstar

i’m trying to keep up with the pc optimum points stuff, but i want to make sure i have maximizing things figured out:

say i have 100,000 points and I want to redeem them for a 100$ gift card. it sounds like my best option is to redeem at a grocery store instead of shoppers, right? is there any other way to maximize those imaginary 100,000 points?


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> i’m trying to keep up with the pc optimum points stuff, but i want to make sure i have maximizing things figured out:
> 
> say i have 100,000 points and I want to redeem them for a 100$ gift card. it sounds like my best option is to redeem at a grocery store instead of shoppers, right? is there any other way to maximize those imaginary 100,000 points?


I don't think there is a difference between Shoppers or the grocery store if its just a regular shop and not a 20X's.  Either would be the same, you have to spend the money on items either way before you can get in the gift card.
As to maximizing, I have over 200,000 points and am waiting for their special they sometimes have at shoppers where if you use so many of your points they will add 50% to your spend.  IE If I were to use the 200,000 then they would allow me to spend the equivalent of 300,000 points.  Hope I explained that well enough.  This offer doesn't happen often but when it does it looks promising.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Gee, I wish I had a Fast Track offer.   Nice!


----------



## AngelDisney

My daughter got the fast track offer but not me.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> Isn't there a charge for MC/visa gift cards?  Do you pay that when your purchase them?



The “fee” is around $5.95 for a $100 gift card, maybe $1 less for a $50 one. I usually get the $100 gift cards.  The small fee doesn’t bother me, especially when I have the flexibility to use them anywhere. When I didn’t have enough air miles for our 4th Universal ticket, I used these gift cards at CAA to purchase it.  Close enough to being free...


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my first "Fast Track Offer"! (shh don't tell hubby his name is here )*
> *View attachment 385306*
> *Terms & conditions attached to the offer meaning i need to start a spread sheet (or truth be told a piece of paper that will sit on my desk ) and shop at least 15 different days before the end of march !*
> 
> *This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer is valid from February 25, 2019 to March 25, 2019. To qualify, eligible Collector must swipe his/her AIR MILES Card and get a minimum of 1 Mile at any participating AIR MILES Partner 15 times during the offer period. Maximum of 1 eligible swipe per Partner per day. Miles are earned in connection with eligible purchases made at participating AIR MILES Partners. Please see airmiles.ca for specific Partner offer details. Any Miles earned through AIR MILES Credit Cards are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on March 25, 2019 and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*



I received the same offer (150AM/15 swipes) but in French!


----------



## chris1212

I received the fast track offer today too.... 50 AM for 5 swipes.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I don't think there is a difference between Shoppers or the grocery store if its just a regular shop and not a 20X's.  Either would be the same, you have to spend the money on items either way before you can get in the gift card.
> As to maximizing, I have over 200,000 points and am waiting for their special they sometimes have at shoppers where if you use so many of your points they will add 50% to your spend.  IE If I were to use the 200,000 then they would allow me to spend the equivalent of 300,000 points.  Hope I explained that well enough.  This offer doesn't happen often but when it does it looks promising.



ah right, thanks for reminding me about those events. it’s still a new program to me and i’m still figuring things out. 

fingers crossed they have a bonus event soon!


----------



## marchingstar

no fast track offer for me, but i did just get a safeway bonus (the one others got a week ago). maybe my email is at the bottom of the list?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, how did they pick these numbers?? I have to do 15 transactions in what, 3 weeks? That might be a tad difficult for us, I'll have to map this out carefully, figure out how many i will do anyway and go from there. Huhm, Toronto on Friday & Saturday so i could prolly do Rexall both days cause we'll need snaaacks, stop at Urban Fresh for one of my targeted  offers (hello ice cream), same with Metro maybe once.*

*Now 5? Yeah that would be easy-peasy. Curious if anyone else picked an actual reward and what the value of that is? Maybe that's what they'e basing it on??*


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> i’m trying to keep up with the pc optimum points stuff, but i want to make sure i have maximizing things figured out:
> 
> say i have 100,000 points and I want to redeem them for a 100$ gift card. it sounds like my best option is to redeem at a grocery store instead of shoppers, right? is there any other way to maximize those imaginary 100,000 points?



2 years ago or so Shoppers blocked you from redeeming and buying a giftcard in the same transaction.  This was Shoppers Optimum, ie. pre PCOptimum, not sure if it is still the case.  Has anyone here tried?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*These Fast Track Offers are a follow-up to emails some of us received at the beginning of the month. You had to opt in to the offer, I had to pick what i was saving for but i don't think everyone had to ?? So if you didn't get the original email you won't be getting this swipe for miles offer. I have it for one card but not the other.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> These Fast Track Offers are a follow-up to emails some of us received at the beginning of the month. You had to opt in to the offer, I had to pick what i was saving for but i don't think everyone had to ?? So if you didn't get the original email you won't be getting this swipe for miles offer. I have it for one card but not the other.


I got the fasttrack offer and I did have to pick what I wanted to save for. I couldn't think of anything so my I picked flights to Gander Newfoundland.  I recently saw Come From Away and I want to go to visit Newfoundland.  Don't know if I will ever get there but it is my wish.   My fastrack offer is swipe 15 times get 150 miles.  I shopped at Sobeys today so that is one and I plan to buy my weekly lottery tickets at Shell so that should be a bunch of them.  Shopping for Blue Friday will be another one.  I am not really a Rexall shopper but may see what I can do.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *These Fast Track Offers are a follow-up to emails some of us received at the beginning of the month. You had to opt in to the offer, I had to pick what i was saving for but i don't think everyone had to ?? So if you didn't get the original email you won't be getting this swipe for miles offer. I have it for one card but not the other.*



oh right, thanks for the reminder  Happy earning, to those who are fast tracked!


----------



## bababear_50

Dang
no swipe and earn promo for me yet....
I am still trying to make a list for Blue Friday...,,I am off work for an appointment Friday so I am able to get to Sobeys early.
I do enjoy the Healthy Choice Steamers and they are a quick lunch/dinner for me. 20x $3.49=$69.80=250 airmiles
The Kleenex offer ..Hmmm,,,maybe it's time to stock up on them but 24 boxes??? 2x $12.00= $24.00= 50 airmiles
Dempster's English Muffins are a yes.2 packages =$4.00= 20 airmiles
I am considering the Crispy Minis,,,but alot of salt though........buy 9 packs at $18.00= 90 airmiles
12 chips,,and seriously I never just eat 12 of them.....
*Quaker® Crispy Minis® Cheddar Flavour Rice Chips*

*Calories* 90.
Fat 3.5 g 5 %
Saturated Fat 0.2 g 1 %
+ Trans 0 g.
Cholesterol 0 mg.
Sodium 270 mg 11 %
Carbohydrates 14 g 5 %
Fibre 1 g 3 %
If they have the soup I am looking for I might pick up some.


Non airmiles stuff
If Bounce white box unscented is on for $2.99 I will pick up a few boxes of them.
I see the regular bounce offered at $2.99.

I have the spend $100 get 75 offer
Flyer spend $100 get 100
I hope these two will stack???

and a few targeted offers.

Happy grocery list making
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I got the fasttrack offer and I did have to pick what I wanted to save for. I couldn't think of anything so my I picked flights to Gander Newfoundland.  I recently saw Come From Away and I want to go to visit Newfoundland.  Don't know if I will ever get there but it is my wish.   My fastrack offer is swipe 15 times get 150 miles.  I shopped at Sobeys today so that is one and I plan to buy my weekly lottery tickets at Shell so that should be a bunch of them.  Shopping for Blue Friday will be another one.  *I am not really a Rexall shopper but may see what I can do*.



*This week's Rexall flyer has several offers that are easy to do ... like cheesies or chips?  They are on for 2/$2 buy 2 get 2 AM. I'm currently munching on the Cheese Stix . aka cheesies they are tooooo good.*

*Also don't forget any loaded offers you have for any of your stores and if you're close enough to pop in to say Sobeys on your way somewhere else just keep one of your offers to use on it's own.*


----------



## bababear_50

I just wanted to mention that I took a few minutes to tell Load N Go people (Airmiles) that I am fed up with their Rexall offers as they haven't changed in 8 months.
Hopefully they change things up a bit soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone who did the Bonus Boom thing the other weekend, my BMO offer just posted (spend $150 get 50AM). I couldn't remember what I did until I looked it up. I purchased $100 in Metro GC and then used them to do my shopping for the week.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> For anyone who did the Bonus Boom thing the other weekend, my BMO offer just posted (spend $150 get 50AM). I couldn't remember what I did until I looked it up. I purchased $100 in Metro GC and then used them to do my shopping for the week.



Ohhhh well done Hon!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

One of my pc optimum offers was a spend threshold at superstore ($100/10,000 pts).

But I think I am better off doing three separate shops this weekend: shoppers 20x/$50, superstore for targeted offers, and a small sobeys run for specific items. 

DH told me he won't be able to grocery shop now that I have quite the system going on.

He said I remind him of the coupon clippers show! Lol


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> For anyone who did the Bonus Boom thing the other weekend, my BMO offer just posted (spend $150 get 50AM). I couldn't remember what I did until I looked it up. I purchased $100 in Metro GC and then used them to do my shopping for the week.



Mine didn't post.  I did Global Pet Foods and Sobeys.  Maybe Global wasn't a partner in this deal?  Or else I was stupid and used my gift card to pay at Sobeys.....gah!!!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall flyer is only good until Wednesday, maybe they will have a good deal on Thursday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What was the Bonus Boom again?


----------



## ottawamom

It was a "promotion" which highlighted sponsors in your local area. You shopped at them and basically got the airmiles promotions they were offering anyway. The only diifference was BMO had an offer in the mix. It truly was nothing special except for the BMO offer, just a marketing attempt to get members to think it was some thing great. 

You were limited to the sponsors in your email, which for me, were very limited as I routinely shop outside my local neighbourhood. It took place Feb 14-17.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, maybe I didn't get it.  Doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, maybe I didn't get it.  Doesn't sound familiar.



*Everyone got it,  showed up on the website.  If you want to check what it was,  use the search function to look at this thread filtered to that term and just this thread.  Once I get to my computer i'll stick a link in here!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Was one of those offers you had to use over 3 days (weekend)?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone purchased Aquatica, or SeaWorld tickets with Air Miles? I'm just curious if they are actual paper tickets they send to you, or if they are just emailed?


----------



## Baby Ninja

Days In the Sun said:


> 2 years ago or so Shoppers blocked you from redeeming and buying a giftcard in the same transaction.  This was Shoppers Optimum, ie. pre PCOptimum, not sure if it is still the case.  Has anyone here tried?



Hi.  I've accomplished this at Shoppers many times successfully over the past year (purchased a GC and redeemed within the same transaction) however, as most others have mentioned here you must ensure the amount of groceries/items you purchase exceed your GC amount.  For example: Items total $52.86, throw on a $50 GC, redeem 50,000 points, pay $52.86 debit/credit/cash.

Keep in mind though, that you will not receive any points on redemption transactions.  So best not to spend your $50 on a 20x weekend.  Nab the points, and redeem for your GC's during other times.

Hopefully that all makes sense


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Was one of those offers you had to use over 3 days (weekend)?



Yes. The promotion was only for Feb 14-17. It was really a non-issue promotion. There was nothing special about it. Just a lot of hot air.


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Off topic again but on a more positive note, if you have a pcfinancial credit card and spend $50 at Shoppers on Saturday you'll get 40% back in points.
> 20x day = 30% + 5000 points when you spend $50 = 10% = 40% ... plus any personal offers (I'm holding a couple of pcoptimum offers today to use on Saturday which will give an additional 20%).


 I don't often shop Shoppers. How are their prices in comparison to No Frills or Superstore? I have some targeted offers, which, if the prices were comparable, I could see me doing the Shoppers run instead of my usual Saturday No Frills.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Baby Ninja said:


> Hi.  I've accomplished this at Shoppers many times successfully over the past year (purchased a GC and redeemed within the same transaction) however, as most others have mentioned here you must ensure the amount of groceries/items you purchase exceed your GC amount.  For example: Items total $52.86, throw on a $50 GC, redeem 50,000 points, pay $52.86 debit/credit/cash.
> 
> Keep in mind though, that you will not receive any points on redemption transactions.  So best not to spend your $50 on a 20x weekend.  Nab the points, and redeem for your GC's during other times.
> 
> Hopefully that all makes sense



Thank you, glad to know it works.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I don't often shop Shoppers. How are their prices in comparison to No Frills or Superstore? I have some targeted offers, which, if the prices were comparable, I could see me doing the Shoppers run instead of my usual Saturday No Frills.


I find their prices on groceries extremely good.  Not everything, you have to look close but I just went through the Shoppers flyer and made my list for Saturdays run.  Between the 20X plus targeted offers and the extra 5000 points they are offering for using their PC mastercard on Saturday I will take home 25,800 points ($25.80) on a $51 spend.  That is terrific!  Everything is grocery and no more than I would pay at a Walmart or No Frills.  Check out their flyer, they have some Saturday only offers that are good.
Anyone who does collect PC points, Loblaws is offering 5000 ($5) in points for the purchase of Ultimate Dining Card, H&M and Wayspa, for every $25 spent.  Another not bad deal.

I'll edit this to throw in one of the things I really like about the PC program is you don't have to buy 5 or 10 of an item to get the points.  50 AM for the purchase of 5 of something sometimes makes it a no go for us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What was the Bonus Boom again?


*Here's where we started talking about this complete BUST of an offer if you want to refresh your mind. It wasn't worth anywhere the amount of hype the gave it IMHO!!*

*Bonus Boom Non-offer chatter*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I used to think...if I can buy it cheaper at to superstore or No Frills I would.  But I i went when they had their 20x the points...I would get WAY MORE points back that I would spend extra.  It was an " easier" way for me to save a little extra by spending an extra 5.00 for all the items I needed...when I would get 17-23 dollars in rewards for me to redeem at a later date.    

The way I started to look at it was this.  Does my bank account number need that 5.00.  At one time it did.  No questions.  There was zero money for me to decide that.  But now...would I take that extra 5-7.00 I'm spending at shoppers, and save that?  Nope...probably not.  But could I spend that 5 bucks...and get 17-23.00 in points towards some free items...or take those free groceries/toiletries etc and take out of my bank account at a different time as " cash " and apply it to something that my whole family could use as " fun money"  Yup!!  Right now...my bank account can allow me to do that.  Because I sure don't see that kind of a return on my savings from my bank and lately our retirement saving either   

And please don't get me wrong when I say that my bank may not need it right now...because there have been times when honestly...I needed that extra 5.00.  As a cashier at No frill for a bit last winter, I seen where it did matter to alot of people.  Times are tough...and some days, we need that little break for our bank account - and it's great that we can get that 10.00 off our total at the register   It's a win win for everyone 


Debbie said:


> I don't often shop Shoppers. How are their prices in comparison to No Frills or Superstore? I have some targeted offers, which, if the prices were comparable, I could see me doing the Shoppers run instead of my usual Saturday No Frills.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Debbie said:


> I don't often shop Shoppers. How are their prices in comparison to No Frills or Superstore? I have some targeted offers, which, if the prices were comparable, I could see me doing the Shoppers run instead of my usual Saturday No Frills.



Higher, like shopping at Rexall or Sobeys for most prices.  But if you watch for items on sale that you would normally purchase elsewhere, they can be as good as Superstore or No Frills. In Ontario, milk is the same price as everywhere else as are a few other items.


----------



## hdrolfe

I used to get eggs, milk, and some grocery items like that at Shoppers because it was cheaper than the grocery store. I'd do the 20x the points events and get all grocery items.


----------



## marchingstar

my local shoppers seems very comparably priced to other stores. i like to use it for shops between bigger stock-up trips. dairy, eggs, frozen foods, a few pantry staples, that sort of thing. and like others are saying, the points earned are definitely great. i’ve done a few 20x events and those usually return ~20$ in points for a 50$ shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi friends
Would anyone be interested in starting a PC Shoppers Optimum thread. I love yah all but to be honest I am getting confused with both programs being on one thread. Just a thought.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Thank you for all of the responses. I've looked at my loaded offers, and I'll be good if DS forgets to pick up the Pull Ups that his daughter needs.  Depending on how many he does buy, I might just add that to my list, anyway.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, sorry about PC posts. I will stop posting on that program. We seem to have another collector community within our air miles crew.  The posts are mounting within this thread.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi friends
> Would anyone be interested in starting a PC Shoppers Optimum thread. I love yah all but to be honest I am getting confused with both programs being on one thread. Just a thought.
> Here's a picture to get someone started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



great idea, Mel. I don’t have the time to do as much work as The Duck to keep things organized, but if anyone else does I’d be happy to split my time between threads


----------



## tinkerone

I'm hanging my head with shame as well .  Sorry, I've posted way to much about PC and promise to stop.  Unfortunately I don't have the time or, for that matter, knowledge to head up a PC thread but I would be a follower if anyone does.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I love to follow a PC thread as well!  My knowledge of the program is lacking beyond Loblaws.  I'd love to increase my Shoppers use but anytime I try, I never get what I was expecting. 

Anyone wants to start a thread?  Pretty please?


----------



## pigletto

I anticipated it becoming an issue eventually. I think people usually make it clear which program they are posting about though. I’m not going to run the thread but if it’s a problem to post about it in here, I’ll move it to another thread. I don’t even think we need to have anyone run it .. we can just start a thread and share info .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't have a problem with the PC chatter being here but i don't use the programme much at all (too confusing for the Duck!) but i can make a suggestion if it might help anyone out .. simply make sure you tag me in any AM related questions to help me find them when I'm out! When I'm using my phone i tend to forget to go back to the thread after I've dealt with the notifications. Since it's hard(er) for me to respond when i'm using my phone and i don't have access to all my files, notes, saved emails & documents I can't always provide the info. Then I end up feeling like a dope if I forget to respond *

*I love the way this group has grown organically to become a way to everyone get the most out of their purchases to help make travel (Disney or anything!) plans happen sooner & and with less out of pocket expenses!!!!*

***ETA, I also don't want to stop seeing my peeps posting about their lives, plans & scores!*


----------



## Debbie

See, I like that we can talk about the two programs at the same time. They are usually clear, and it gives a chance to compare that week's plusses and minuses of each.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, sorry about PC posts. I will stop posting on that program. We seem to have another collector community within our air miles crew.  The posts are mounting within this thread.



Hi Hon
Please do not stop posting
I only thought to help,,if everyone is ok with both as it seems they are ,,,then lets just keep it all together. 
No disrespect intended towards anyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am not going to be able to post flyer links due to work meetings /holidays and other commitments for the next few months so I thought I'd post a direct link to:
Reebee
flyers are posted each Tuesday evening after 12 pm
https://www.reebee.com/flyers
Smart Canucks flyers
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I think a second thread like Mel and pigletto (and many others) suggested is a good idea. It doesn't have to contain all the upfront first post information this one does (thanks to Donald). It would make it easier for those wanting a quick answer about what's up this week (in either collection program) to be able to find the info they are after and yet for those who don't collect both they can just see their dedicated preference.

You know full well that most of us here will read both threads anyway. A separate thread will just keep the topic a little more organized. Like pigletto said it can just be started and then become a community that keeps it up to date. Just my two cents.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> You know full well that most of us here will read both threads anyway.



Heck, I don't collect PC Points and will likely read both threads!


----------



## kerreyn

I made my Blue Friday List - 610 air miles for $173.  Not the best return, but I'm going to buy a bunch of rice and cereal for the food bank.
(as usual, what my list says vs. what I end up buying will be totally different ).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just IMO but I don't think in general there is that much to talk about with PC Optimum. I could very well be wrong but I don't feel like it comes up here even once a week.  Yes, when it does there is a page or so of chatter.   I'm good either way...one thread or two but I have a hard time keeping up with this one at times.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I just wanted to mention that I took a few minutes to tell Load N Go people (Airmiles) that I am fed up with their Rexall offers as they haven't changed in 8 months.
> Hopefully they change things up a bit soon.
> Hugs
> Mel



Awesome, my next to give feedback to is My Offers, did a quick look and haven't found an email for them and honestly won't get to it until April now (time crunch).  Tired of the 45am wus $225, I've never spent that much in a grocery store.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW, how did they pick these numbers?? I have to do 15 transactions in what, 3 weeks? That might be a tad difficult for us, I'll have to map this out carefully, figure out how many i will do anyway and go from there. Huhm, Toronto on Friday & Saturday so i could prolly do Rexall both days cause we'll need snaaacks, stop at Urban Fresh for one of my targeted  offers (hello ice cream), same with Metro maybe once.*
> 
> *Now 5? Yeah that would be easy-peasy. Curious if anyone else picked an actual reward and what the value of that is? Maybe that's what they'e basing it on??*



Fast track, I received 50 airmiles if you do 5 shops, I didn't get an option to pick a goal.


----------



## pigletto

I got an airmiles offer in my email for 100 miles if I fill up at Shell (25L or more) four times from March 1st to 31st. It says it’s exclusive to my collector number. Make sure to check your emails.  
I think we can do this one. We did fill up somewhere else just yesterday, but we can definitely fill up 3 times and probably add 25L mid week at the end of the month. 

I don’t think I can do a Blue Friday shop. We got the keys to our new house yesterday and we are heading over to paint this morning. However, we are stopping at the Sobey’s plaza to get supplies from Canadian Tire . I’ll be right there .....


----------



## osully

Blue Friday Sobeys hunters in Ottawa... please report back when you can! All I want is bacon, English muffins, and Pam. Which I’m sure they always have tons of


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy blue Friday hunting everyone! The potential for the Duck to join in has increased slightly ... hubby had 3 fires crop up yesterday and he wasn't able to come into the city with me today and I had to cancel our hotel reservation *

*Maybe i'll be able to guilt him into a late trip tonight *


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Happy blue Friday hunting everyone! The potential for the Duck to join in has increased slightly ... hubby had 3 fires crop up yesterday and he wasn't able to come into the city with me today and I had to cancel our hotel reservation *
> 
> *Maybe i'll be able to guilt him into a late trip tonight *


I’m sorry to hear hubby couldn’t join you. I do hope you can sneak a Blue Friday shop in to make up for it. 
I posted above and then immediately made a list and plan to do the fastest Blue Friday shop of all time before we head to the new house.


----------



## tinkerone

I also got an email offer from Shell.  Its shop in store 4 times with a $5 spend, get 50 AM's.  That's very easy as I let (let, hahaha) my DH purchase his lottery ticket there.  The problem is, we received that same offer last month and on the fourth spend their machine said the system was down, AM's will post later and they still haven't.  That's going to be a fight to get, I can see that coming.  
Oh well, new month, new offer, new fight.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Blue Friday Sobeys hunters in Ottawa... please report back when you can! All I want is bacon, English muffins, and Pam. Which I’m sure they always have tons of



Depending on your store you should be good they had lots at Sobeys Barrhaven, but then again I was there right at 7am.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from my Blue Friday shop. That was a workout and a half. Two stores $245 spent got 827AM. That included 2x spend $100 get 100AM.

I made it there before the store opened. I was the first customer in the store (kind of like being the first to cross at rope drop) One of the department managers saw me standing outside and let me in out of the cold to stand in the vestibule until the store opened. Then it was off to the races. Crispy minis first (because I needed 9) then bacon. Next it was the wet ones (with baby items) and then the rest of my list. They were almost out of Dempsters english muffins when I got there but I managed to get 2 (I think the bakery delivery was just arriving)

Not a lot of Swiffer stock on the shelf for people looking for those and seeing as you need 3 they might be cleaned out later in the day.

The Kitchen cooked ham deal will only be available later in the day as they have to be cooked (they are aiming for the dinner crowd I think).

Good luck to all those hunting today. Reports please!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I was good at the Sobey's Terry Fox.  Although I find them the WORST for labeling the airmiles items.  When I go to March road everything is clearly labeled, at Terry Fox I have to have the flyer out to make sure I'm getting the right thing.  Anyhow, I ended up with 350AM for $109 spend, not too bad.  I got bacon, english muffins, chips, lysol, and crispy minis, plus a few other things I needed.


----------



## Disney Addicted

460 miles from Sobey's Oshawa this morning.  Arrived about 8:20 AM and there was a lot in stock.  I purchased:

50 miles for 10 cans Campbell's cream soups (we use them in pasta dishes and casseroles)
50 miles for  5 packages mini cans coke/canada dry ginger ale (stocked away in the basement so the kids don't find them)
40 miles for 2 Pam Spray's (currently have 1 but we run out often)
50 miles for 4 Simply Steamed frozen meals
50 miles for 3 packages of bacon and 1 pack of sausage patties
25 miles for $10 honey maple ham.   More ham than I expected!!  ham/broccoli/cheese quiches coming up for dinner this weekend!
40 miles for 4 packages of english muffins
  5 base miles
100 miles for Spending $100
  50 miles to come for the targeted offer of spend $75 get 50


Then I put the kellogg's cereal and Royale tissues on my air miles card for 100 cash miles.


----------



## tinkerone

I bit the bullet and started a PC Optimum page for anyone interested.  Not sure how far it will go but maybe there is a need, we will see.  I will not be monitoring it or updating anything, I just asked that if you know about a upcoming deal, post.  We will see if anyone is interested.  Might be a few out there that don't follow this that will follow that.


----------



## ottawamom

My Shell offer is spend $5 in store get 25AM. This one I can do. DH works from home a lot these days and I'm not out much (winter) so we don't fill up very often anymore.


----------



## ottawamom

Good for you @tinkerone to get the thread started. Thank you.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> 460 miles from Sobey's Oshawa this morning.  Arrived about 8:20 AM and there was a lot in stock.  I purchased:
> 
> 50 miles for 10 cans Campbell's cream soups (we use them in pasta dishes and casseroles)
> 50 miles for  5 packages mini cans coke/canada dry ginger ale (stocked away in the basement so the kids don't find them)
> 40 miles for 2 Pam Spray's (currently have 1 but we run out often)
> 50 miles for 4 Simply Steamed frozen meals
> 50 miles for 3 packages of bacon and 1 pack of sausage patties
> 25 miles for $10 honey maple ham.   More ham than I expected!!  ham/broccoli/cheese quiches coming up for dinner this weekend!
> 40 miles for 4 packages of english muffins
> 5 base miles
> 100 miles for Spending $100
> 50 miles to come for the targeted offer of spend $75 get 50
> 
> 
> Then I put the kellogg's cereal and Royale tissues on my air miles card for 100 cash miles.


Baaahhaaahhaaaa, I must be really tired this morning.  My first thought was 460 miles from Sobeys, that's a long way to drive.  I'm still laughing at my stupidity.


----------



## Spotthecat

Spotthecat said:


> We leave in two days!!! Woohoo!
> 
> But on the bummer side, contacted Universal, and they will not downgrade my AM 2 day park-to-park ticket and give me the difference in a gift card. This is aggravating. I only had to get the 2 day one because Airmiles lost my original 1 day passes mid shipment, futzed long enough about returning the airmiles that I had to use a different account to buy the passes, and they had run out of the 1 day ones. Argh!!!
> 
> But on the bright side I am still going to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter



So reporting back on this...they stuck to their guns, and Guest Services (inside the park, right at early entry opening, no lineup) weren't able to downgrade my Universal airmiles tickets and get me a gift card. Maybe it's because I had the buy 2 days get 2 free, and downgrading down to 1 day was too much? Instead of the 2 days downgrade to 1??? Who knows. Anyways, they said they would have to submit a claim to get the money back from the third party because I didn't pay for it, yadayada, I opted not to go that route. But what they did do was give me a code/voucher for returning ANYTIME IN THE FUTURE for 3 days, for the two of us for two parks, no blackouts, no expiry date, but the three days would have to be taken together (not three separate trips). Since that's about 600 US$ of tickets, that's way more than I even paid for the airmiles original tickets, I think I am good.  Now makes us want to go back as DH was pretty jealous that it was just DS11 and me that did the Harry Potter touring, while he went with the other 2 DS5&8 to see Lego Movie 2 on premiere day.

Oh and the Harry Potter stuff at Universal??? AMAZING!!! My son was over the moon, we had a ball in Diagon Alley, especially with early entry, and then baked in Hogsmeade, lol. Definitely going back!


----------



## kerreyn

Back from my Blue Friday shop.  I deviated slightly from my list, spent $186, earned 709 air miles. I was surprised that a couple of the "my offers' from the Safeway app stacked today.  I got an additional 15AM on the Maple Leaf Bacon, and also an extra 35AM for spending over $150.00.  I also got a $0.07 off coupon for gas that will come in handy this weekend.


----------



## Debbie

Went to Foodland this morning. I had a very small list-wouldn't make the $100, but then I got some meat, some fruits and veggies for the Little Miss visiting this weekend, kitty litter, and low and behold, I squeaked over the mystical goal. Spent $111 and got 241 miles. Once that posts, I'll be good for Cash purchases for Mega Miles, I think (about 400) and I'll switch back to Dream.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Back from Sobeys as well, 418 airmiles, spent $82 (had personal offers and a bunch of coupons).  I didn't buy Crispy Minis but went by the aisle and it was well picked over at 11am, also out of Campbell's chicken noodle varieties.  Surprisingly lots of English Muffins and Maple Leaf bacon.

Hope everyone gets at least most of what they are looking for!


----------



## juniorbugman

Back from Sobeys North Ajax and I spent $176 and got 417 miles.  The English muffins were picked over and I managed to score the last 2 white ones but there were plenty of the whole wheat ones.  Bought the mini cokes and had a loaded offer as well for 8 miles for one.   They had lots of the crispy minis but the one I wanted had a best before date of Mar 12 so I had to go with other flavours.  Wanted to try the apple minis. Got the Uncle Ben's rice and the bacon and the rest of my purchases were not Blue Friday items.  My brother got some good deals on coffee pods that were on clearance.


----------



## ottawamom

I just looked at my L&G for Rexall, expecting to be disappointed, again and this time I have a spend $25 get 50AM for next week. It's back. This is something I can do. DS has spend $40 get 40AM and I have a $10GC that's good till Mar 7. I'll use that on his account.

Now if only they would send out an email coupon like the good old days.


----------



## hdrolfe

Also back from Sobeys. I saw lots of crispie minis, along with a tear pad coupon to buy 3 get 1 free? I think? I didn't get any as we'd take far too long to get through them all! I did manage to get doritos, bacon, soup, dog food (my dog loves the cesar stuff) and rice. I spent $180, got 362 AM. $20 of that was a gift card for kiddo's friends birthday party. Which is going to see Captain Marvel so I've invited myself along for that!  Lots on the shelves though I didn't find any english muffins  And I got my regular groceries at the same time. Way more than I like to spend! But worth it since once they post I'll be able to book one of our August flights. And have a few left over to start saving for a hotel next year March.


----------



## ottawamom

They didn't have many english muffins at 7:00am (I think I got the last 2 of 4 on the shelf) so I guess they didn't get more. Good shop. It feels good when you get all those miles doesn't it.


----------



## buyerbrad

Went to Rexall today and tried to use the $5 off email coupon and the $10 off “giftcard” they give together, and for the first time ever, they both wouldn’t work together. Cashier even tried twice. Still got my 100 miles though.


----------



## ottawamom

Maybe they have finally got their computer system re-programmed? Only time will tell. Which one of the two did you end up using?


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I just looked at my L&G for Rexall, expecting to be disappointed, again and this time I have a spend $25 get 50AM for next week. It's back. This is something I can do. DS has spend $40 get 40AM and I have a $10GC that's good till Mar 7. I'll use that on his account.
> 
> Now if only they would send out an email coupon like the good old days.



I got the same spend $25 one.


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> Went to Rexall today and tried to use the $5 off email coupon and the $10 off “giftcard” they give together, and for the first time ever, they both wouldn’t work together. Cashier even tried twice. Still got my 100 miles though.



Oh no. Let's hope not too much else has changed, thanks for posting.


----------



## osully

For my $100 regular grocery shop I got just over 200 am at Sobeys and got to stock up on bacon & the coconut oil PAM I was hoping for. That one is usually never on AM promo! (well at least it wasnt at Metro 2 weeks ago!)

Plus I will be expecting the bonus 75 miles for them missing me.

LOL

I tell you what I did not miss the past month since I shopped the last Blue Friday at Sobeys... their pricing on the non sale items.  And nearly all the packs of eggs had one or two cracked. And the meat ALL expires on Mar 3...


----------



## cari12

For my Blue Friday spent $162 and got 313 AM plus I should get the bonus 75 from the “missing you” email.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys for Blue Friday after dinner. Got there around 9 pm. Of course all the English muffins were gone. Couldn’t find the Wet Wipes either. Fuji water was gone too. Got to stock up on Healthy Choice and bought 3 packs of jumbo dogs for school’s breakfast club. Spent $101 and got 371 AM. Didn’t do as well as last time but better than my first. This is my third attempt on Blue Friday.


----------



## rella's fan

Do the Universal tickets ship quickly? I know the Disney ones do.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Baaahhaaahhaaaa, I must be really tired this morning.  My first thought was 460 miles from Sobeys, that's a long way to drive.  I'm still laughing at my stupidity.


*I was eating my lunch, headphone on in the universal signal of "leave me alone", in the middle of a very busy food-court-ish set up on the lower level of the Eaton Centre when i read this ... dropped my cutlery, sputtered on my perrier and literally laughed out loud. THANKS for the chuckle *



Spotthecat said:


> But what they did do was give me a code/voucher for returning ANYTIME IN THE FUTURE for 3 days, for the two of us for two parks, no blackouts, no expiry date, but the three days would have to be taken together (not three separate trips). Since that's about 600 US$ of tickets, that's way more than I even paid for the airmiles original tickets, I think I am good.Oh and the Harry Potter stuff at Universal??? AMAZING!!! My son was over the moon, we had a ball in Diagon Alley, especially with early entry, and then baked in Hogsmeade, lol. Definitely going back!


*Might not have been what you were hoping to get but IMHO that's A-MAZ-ING!! That's a great exchange for your hard earned miles. I sooo agree, Harry Land is spectacular, the theming is unlike anything I've ever seen, just felt like being in the movies!!!*



ottawamom said:


> I just looked at my L&G for Rexall, expecting to be disappointed, again and this time I have a spend $25 get 50AM for next week. It's back. This is something I can do. DS has spend $40 get 40AM and I have a $10GC that's good till Mar 7. I'll use that on his account.Now if only they would send out an email coupon like the good old days.


*Once again, all of the same offers - how many pairs of tweezers does one family need? And a little TMI on this one but it's been a very long time since we've needed any type of feminine hygiene products and both cards have had THREE separate offers for months now. I did get a threshold spend .. $60 gets 60, that ain't happening!*


buyerbrad said:


> Went to Rexall today and tried to use the $5 off email coupon and the $10 off “giftcard” they give together, and for the first time ever, they both wouldn’t work together. Cashier even tried twice. Still got my 100 miles though.



*In one store in our city you can't use any other coupons AT ALL if you use the survey coupon, it seems to negate everything else, hope this isn't spreading to the chain!*

*Hubby's fires never really got put out so no Blue Friday shopping again for the Duck ... I'm wondering if we'll ever get to play that game!! BUT i did hit a Rexall & bought shampoo - on sale for $3.99, used a coupon for $1 and LnG offer for 4 miles plus 2 bags of cheesies - spent just a  tad over 5 and got 6 AM Went down the escalator to Metro & bought some yeast - $5.49 loaded offer of 3 AM. That's 2 swipes towards my 15 done now!*


----------



## bababear_50

I have been patiently waiting and hoping for the Shell offer everyone got,,,instead I got an email for a chance to win Michael Buble tickets,,
Melanie, we couldn't be more excited about your 
March Shell GO+ offer. We're giving away







live in concert, with a preshow appreciation
reception including food and drinks.*


How can you get them, you ask?

Simply go below to the link for your preferred city on
*March 4, 2019* at 2 p.m. EST and enter your phone number.
*The first 50 eligible Collectors for each city will be successful.*
No purchase or Miles required!

We'll send you a reminder!


Wish me luck
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I have been patiently waiting and hoping for the Shell offer everyone got,,,instead I got an email for a chance to win Michael Buble tickets,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live in concert, with a preshow appreciation
> reception including food and drinks.*
> 
> 
> How can you get them, you ask?
> 
> Simply go below to the link for your preferred city on
> *March 4, 2019* at 2 p.m. EST and enter your phone number.
> *The first 50 eligible Collectors for each city will be successful.*
> No purchase or Miles required!
> 
> We'll send you a reminder!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck
> Hugs
> Mel


That would be an amazing concert.  I love me some Michael Buble.  Makes my heart melt.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> That would be an amazing concert.  I love me some Michael Buble.  Makes my heart melt.



Yep makes my heart go pitter patter,,, toooo.
Keep in mind I never win anything, but a girl can hope.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Yep makes my heart go pitter patter,,, toooo.
> Keep in mind I never win anything, but a girl can hope.
> Hugs
> Mel


You just be on that site at 2 p.m., you can do this.  Get those fingers nimble and hit that send button.  Be one of the first 50.  YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go @Donald - my hero 900 pages and counting.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah!! 900 pages Jacqueline!!! 
I've been saving this one for you ....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Do the Universal tickets ship quickly? I know the Disney ones do.



Hi Hon
Last time I ordered them (U,O tickets) it took a week and a half . 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I have been patiently waiting and hoping for the Shell offer everyone got,,,instead I got an email for a chance to win Michael Buble tickets,,
> Melanie, we couldn't be more excited about your
> March Shell GO+ offer. We're giving away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live in concert, with a preshow appreciation
> reception including food and drinks.*


I got this same email and I can't wait to try on Monday to win some tickets.  We will have to be quick and maybe we can both win. I am out between 11 & 1 at a cooking class so I will either have to run home quick afterwards or try using the data plan on my phone and hope it is quick.


----------



## bababear_50

So I am changing up my airmiles/rewards collecting ,,,,my sons are taking over the spend/shop for groceries.
While this is nice as they are paying,,,, it does limit my airmiles shops as they prefer No Frills,Food Basics,and Real Canadian Superstore..
I will still be getting non food items we need and occasionally shop Blue Friday if I see a good deal.
Shell is still a airmiles shop for me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....................
So my hope is that Shell and Rexall can up their games....please.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

rella's fan said:


> Do the Universal tickets ship quickly? I know the Disney ones do.



I placed my Universal tickets order on Dec17th, got them in less than a week.  I was pleasantly surprised, so wrapped them up for the big reveal Xmas morning.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I got this same email and I can't wait to try on Monday to win some tickets.  We will have to be quick and maybe we can both win. I am out between 11 & 1 at a cooking class so I will either have to run home quick afterwards or try using the data plan on my phone and hope it is quick.



Hi Judy
I would be happy if someone from our Canadian Dis Family won,,,good luck to you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I have been patiently waiting and hoping for the Shell offer everyone got,,,instead I got an email for a chance to win Michael Buble tickets,,
> Melanie, we couldn't be more excited about your
> March Shell GO+ offer. We're giving away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live in concert, with a preshow appreciation
> reception including food and drinks.*
> 
> 
> How can you get them, you ask?
> 
> Simply go below to the link for your preferred city on
> *March 4, 2019* at 2 p.m. EST and enter your phone number.
> *The first 50 eligible Collectors for each city will be successful.*
> No purchase or Miles required!
> 
> We'll send you a reminder!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck
> Hugs
> Mel



I received that e-mail as well.  Marked on my calendar so I'll be ready to go at 10 minutes to the hour!    A friend of mine is a big Michael Buble fan so I'm hoping I can give her an early surprise birthday present (her birthday is not until November).  

I saw somewhere in the fine print that the Air Miles collector must collect the tickets and SHOW ID!  What it does not say is if you are picking up the tickets on the night of the actual event, or if you are picking them up early.  I suspect everyone who manages to be one of the 1st 50 collectors will have to pick up the tickets at the concert. 



Silvermist999 said:


> I placed my Universal tickets order on Dec17th, got them in less than a week.  I was pleasantly surprised, so wrapped them up for the big reveal Xmas morning.



Hey Silvermist, were your Universal tickets the buy 2 get 2 days promo tickets or regular tickets?  If they were the B2G2 days free tickets, do you recall if the tickets actually said something like "2 days free" or "promo" on the tickets?  Or maybe just 4 day tickets?


----------



## spiffgirl101

I only just found this thread a few weeks ago. I wasn't seriously collecting Airmiles until I booked our Disney Cruise for next February. Now I need Airmiles so I can possibly use them to stay in a hotel a few days before the cruise and go to WDW as well - my DS(10) is really looking forward to seeing WDW, we did Disney Land last year, now he has the bug. 
Did my Blue Friday Shop yesterday and spent $166.17 and got 458 Airmiles. Then there was a one day special at Manitoba Liquor Marts, spend $60 get 30 bonus miles, so convinced DH to buy his beer there plus some wine for me for the summer. One of the wines he bought had 7 bonus air miles, so we got about 41 airmiles for that too.
Thanks for this thread!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

One day this week as I was checking my totals, a co-worker was at my desk and literally freaked out at how many air miles I had LOL

"How the heck do you have so.many.miles?" 

I always tell people that it's quite easy to do, but kinda complicated to explain.  You have to be very strategic and disciplined at finding the bonuses and the promotions and utilizing the partners correctly. They always say "Oh, sounds like too much work".  Then they go on to tell me they only have 1,726 miles and have been collecting for 5 years LOL


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey Silvermist, were your Universal tickets the buy 2 get 2 days promo tickets or regular tickets?  If they were the B2G2 days free tickets, do you recall if the tickets actually said something like "2 days free" or "promo" on the tickets?  Or maybe just 4 day tickets?



I got the 2 Park - Buy 2 get 2 days promo tickets. 
The front of the ticket says "Multi-Day Ticket".  The back of the ticket says "2-Park 4-Day PTP Promo Adult SC". Ticket expires 6 days from first use.  Expires 05/31/19. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## mkmommy

The Starbucks gift cards that someone uses Airmiles for, do you need cash air miles to redeem for them or can you you dream Airmiles? 

I gather they are good in the States, what is the exchange rate on them?


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> The Starbucks gift cards that someone uses Airmiles for, do you need cash air miles to redeem for them or can you you dream Airmiles?
> 
> I gather they are good in the States, what is the exchange rate on them?



Hi hon
I use them all the time in the United States,,
they are usually current day of use exchange rate.
You do need to buy them with cash airmiles.
95 cash airmiles =$10.00. I just redeem and add to my plastic card.
You can have multiple cards on your account,,like Christmas time,,March Break,,gifts etc.
Hope that helps a bit
Hugs
Mel

Starbucks Terms and Conditions
https://www.starbucks.ca/card/card-terms-and-conditions

Airmiles Starbucks info
You can either print your eGift(s) and use them in any Starbucks store, or transfer the eGift balance to an existing registered Starbucks Card by visiting www.starbucks.com/card.


*Terms & Conditions*
Reload your Card, check your balance and find out how to register and protect your Card balance at participating Starbucks stores, starbucks.com/card or 1-800-782-7282. Your Starbucks Card may only be used for making purchases at participating Starbucks stores. Cannot be redeemed for cash unless required by law. Refunds only provided for unused Cards with the original receipt. This card does not expire, nor does Starbucks charge fees. Complete terms and conditions available on our website. Use of this Card constitutes acceptance of these terms and conditions.

The Starbucks word mark and the Starbucks Logo are trademarks of Starbucks Corporation. Starbucks is also the owner of the Copyrights in the Starbucks Logo and the Starbucks Card designs. All rights reserved. Starbucks is not a participating partner or sponsor in this offer.

In depth article about Starbucks and Disney World
https://wdwprepschool.com/starbucks...m_campaign=tailwind_tribes&utm_content=tribes


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hi Mel. Would you know if the Starbucks APP works in the States?  Both my kids have a gift card attached to their APP and use their APP to purchase drinks.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi Mel. Would you know if the Starbucks APP works in the States?  Both my kids have a gift card attached to their APP and use their APP to purchase drinks.



Hi Hon
I do not know. I read a few months ago on the DIS *Budget* board that it was possible however I don't want to say so without personal experience. Maybe someone else who has tried it will post their experience.
I would also call Starbucks to make sure.
here is the number

1 (800) 782-7282
800-Starbuc (800-782-7282)
OR
https://customerservice.starbucks.ca/


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi Mel. Would you know if the Starbucks APP works in the States?  Both my kids have a gift card attached to their APP and use their APP to purchase drinks.



It works in the USA. DH used it multiple times all over the USA (on our way to FL, in FL, WDW and California).


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi Mel. Would you know if the Starbucks APP works in the States?  Both my kids have a gift card attached to their APP and use their APP to purchase drinks.



The app works in the states, i’ve used it in California, Florida, New York and Washington. It works in the parks and while you cannot redeem stars for rewards, you will earn stars!


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> It works in the USA. DH used it multiple times all over the USA (on our way to FL, in FL, WDW and California).





Aladora said:


> The app works in the states, i’ve used it in California, Florida, New York and Washington. It works in the parks and while you cannot redeem stars for rewards, you will earn stars!



Great, thanks!  Neither have enough stars to redeem so that's not a concern.  I was hoping to hear the APP works in the States so they can still use their phone to pay and not worry about gift cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Way to go @Donald - my hero 900 pages and counting.





bababear_50 said:


> Yeah!! 900 pages Jacqueline!!!
> I've been saving this one for you ....
> Hugs
> Mel



*HOLY SMOKES, look at us go !! I never imagined that noticing a flyer offer from Rexall, doing some creative math and sharing it would lead to such an active, friendly community! For giggles sake I decided to dig up what I thought was such a big deal ... here you go My suggestion was to buy the gift card, earn the 20 AM. Wait till it was activated and then use it to make 2 separate $50 transactions and earn another 200 AM.  Question for the group, would we still think this was a worthwhile offer *
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

spiffgirl101 said:


> I only just found this thread a few weeks ago. I wasn't seriously collecting Airmiles until I booked our Disney Cruise for next February. Now I need Airmiles so I can possibly use them to stay in a hotel a few days before the cruise and go to WDW as well - my DS(10) is really looking forward to seeing WDW, we did Disney Land last year, now he has the bug.
> Did my Blue Friday Shop yesterday and spent $166.17 and got 458 Airmiles. Then there was a one day special at Manitoba Liquor Marts, spend $60 get 30 bonus miles, so convinced DH to buy his beer there plus some wine for me for the summer. One of the wines he bought had 7 bonus air miles, so we got about 41 airmiles for that too.
> Thanks for this thread!


*I'm so happy you found our hunting group!  You had great success with your Blue Friday trip, well done!!! Hope you stay with us and get the help you need to make your trip to WDW a reality.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have been too busy to even shop the Blue Friday (as much as I wanted to!), but it sounds like I would not have been a happy AM collector at like, 5 pm.
In other news, I should be racking up the AM from Shell


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am quite surprised at how many miles DH and I earn through Shell. I was sooo happy when one was opened close to us in a new subdivision that is being built. I was jealous of all these offers collectors were getting! I still don't get any of the in-store offers, but I'm glad to at least get the ones at the pump!  They have MUCH better offers than Irving!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *HOLY SMOKES, look at us go !! I never imagined that noticing a flyer offer from Rexall, doing some creative math and sharing it would lead to such an active, friendly community! For giggles sake I decided to dig up what I thought was such a big deal ... here you go My suggestion was to buy the gift card, earn the 20 AM. Wait till it was activated and then use it to make 2 separate $50 transactions and earn another 200 AM.  Question for the group, would we still think this was a worthwhile offer *
> *View attachment 385976View attachment 385978*



I forgot about those loadable VISA cards and the fun some people had with them. With what's out there these days I would consider that a worthwhile offer if we could still do the CC thing.

I hadn't collected Airmiles seriously before reading this thread when you started it up. The only Airmiles I had came from my CC and those wouldn't get me to the end of the runway. Once I started reading this thread I was off to the races and haven't slowed down since. The collecting does pay off. 

May trip to Universal (flights and 4 days of Universal parks thanks to AM). September flights to Houston 2 people return - one free companion flight thanks to WE M/C and 3000AM sign-up bonus saved $1000.

Thanks @Donald - my hero for keeping this going.


----------



## marchingstar

yay to all of us and thanks to Jacqueline for helping us all do so well with collecting.

i collected sporadically on my own for years, but i didn’t really focus much on maximizing miles until i joined this group. it’s definitely thanks to everyone here. the tips on earning and spending miles most effectively are so so helpful.


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> yay to all of us and thanks to Jacqueline for helping us all do so well with collecting.
> 
> i collected sporadically on my own for years, but i didn’t really focus much on maximizing miles until i joined this group. it’s definitely thanks to everyone here. the tips on earning and spending miles most effectively are so so helpful.


I agree with you.  I have collected air miles for years but never paid any mind to the deals out there until I started following along with this thread.  I don't save my miles for trips or anything - I use my cash miles to pay for my groceries for when I have a party at my house.  We usually have a Car Race party once a year and I host all the big holiday meals at my house so I use my miles to pay for those special dinners.  Now I even have enough money to get a food processor.  I should order that soon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I echo everyone else!  

When our family committed to going to Florida in 2016 for February 2018, I knew I had to make this trip a cheaper adventure that what it could be.  I found the DIS board, and the Canadian boards.  Air Miles chatter was a one-off at that point.

I think the core of us found the credit card churning with the various American Express and BMO Mastercards, and that got me hooked.  I eventually settled on the BMO World Elite and it's been off to the races ever since.

I still remember how proud I was of myself when I redeemed, all at the same time: Three 5-day WDW passes and three 2-day PTP Universal passes.  I thought I was pretty slick LOL  Hitting Onyx was another big deal that I thought never really existed!

Hooray for Donald for keeping us all organized and in the know!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekend wrap-up:*

*Saturday Rexall - more cheesies, kleenex & vitamins total haul of 98 miles & swipe #4*
*Sunday Metro - pretty decent haul $85.51 for 66 AM (17 came from 1 bag of milk  ) & swipe #5*


*Hubby just texted from his office "we should have stopped at Rexall for more cheesies & another swipe" *


----------



## tinkerone

New contest on the AM's site

*AIR MILES® wants to send one lucky winner and 3 guests to the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida! *
Complete the contest entry form below by March 29, 2019 for your chance to win a vacation for four to the *Walt Disney World* Resort, courtesy of AIR MILES!*







Now, more than ever, we’re going to satisfy your craving for an amazing array of the Disney magic you love. Because at the *Walt Disney World* Resort, there’s more to see, do, taste, and experience than ever before!
Soar through *Pandora – The World of Avatar*, play big in *Toy Story Land*, taste your way across the festivals of *Epcot*, and enjoy a brand-new celebration with Mickey and Minnie.
Whatever you’re craving, it’s time to join in on all the magic happening now more than ever. Enter below for your chance to win a 5-night vacation to the *Walt Disney World* Resort from AIR MILES!*

No AM's needed to enter.  Worth a try.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> New contest on the AM's site
> 
> *AIR MILES® wants to send one lucky winner and 3 guests to the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida! *
> Complete the contest entry form below by March 29, 2019 for your chance to win a vacation for four to the *Walt Disney World* Resort, courtesy of AIR MILES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, more than ever, we’re going to satisfy your craving for an amazing array of the Disney magic you love. Because at the *Walt Disney World* Resort, there’s more to see, do, taste, and experience than ever before!
> Soar through *Pandora – The World of Avatar*, play big in *Toy Story Land*, taste your way across the festivals of *Epcot*, and enjoy a brand-new celebration with Mickey and Minnie.
> Whatever you’re craving, it’s time to join in on all the magic happening now more than ever. Enter below for your chance to win a 5-night vacation to the *Walt Disney World* Resort from AIR MILES!*
> 
> No AM's needed to enter.  Worth a try.



oh i so hope someone in our community wins this!


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> New contest on the AM's site
> 
> *AIR MILES® wants to send one lucky winner and 3 guests to the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida! *
> Complete the contest entry form below by March 29, 2019 for your chance to win a vacation for four to the *Walt Disney World* Resort, courtesy of AIR MILES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, more than ever, we’re going to satisfy your craving for an amazing array of the Disney magic you love. Because at the *Walt Disney World* Resort, there’s more to see, do, taste, and experience than ever before!
> Soar through *Pandora – The World of Avatar*, play big in *Toy Story Land*, taste your way across the festivals of *Epcot*, and enjoy a brand-new celebration with Mickey and Minnie.
> Whatever you’re craving, it’s time to join in on all the magic happening now more than ever. Enter below for your chance to win a 5-night vacation to the *Walt Disney World* Resort from AIR MILES!*
> 
> No AM's needed to enter.  Worth a try.




I don't see this contest on the AM site - hopefully it'll show up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just entered DH and I!  We could only dream, right?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was just thinking how there hasn't been any 1-air-mile movie redemptions in FOREVER!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FINALLY another Rexall threshold spend coupon in my email!! It's not terrific but if i combine with my LnG offer it's semi-decent*

*SPend $50 get 50 AM Valid March 4th - 7th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> New contest on the AM's site





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just entered DH and I!  We could only dream, right?



*I can't find this anywhere, care to provide a link to the contest page?*

*OK so i found it myself .. should have dug around a bit longer *

*Enter to Win WDW Trip*


----------



## kimbert

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...Page-_-40199_DisneyContest-_-EnterNow-English


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *FINALLY another Rexall threshold spend coupon in my email!! It's not terrific but if i combine with my LnG offer it's semi-decent*
> 
> *SPend $50 get 50 AM Valid March 4th - 7th*


Thanks Jacqueline! I got this too. I will do a shop to get one swipe. DD got the get 50 AM for 5 swipes. I forgot to use her card when I went buying wine at LCBO last Saturday. I am glad I can repeat the same partner for this offer. Maybe it’s time to get a gift card from Shell for a swipe!


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't find this anywhere, care to provide a link to the contest page?*
> 
> *OK so i found it myself .. should have dug around a bit longer *
> 
> *Enter to Win WDW Trip*



Thanks @Donald - my hero  - I couldn't find the link either, lol. I've entered both of our cards, plus sent the link to each of my daughters to enter. It sure would be amazing if someone in our group won!


----------



## kitntrip

If there was ever a reason I should have signed up for my own card rather than just use my husband's, is for the Shell + Go Michael Buble concert tickets. If I'm lucky to grab a set, I can't go without my husband, but he won't be in town and I would have liked to take my mother. Uuuggggghhh


----------



## mort1331

Thanks entered for both our cards. Gold and Onyx get an additional entry.
Good Luck to All.


----------



## kerreyn

So, I've been patiently waiting for the AMs to post from Air Transat/Marlin for our Greece tour. We paid the deposit in September, and paid the balance in December before the partnership with AM and Transat ended.  When we paid off the balance, we also cashed in the $3k in travel vouchers we had. The travel agent at Marlin said that we wouldn't be getting air miles from the $3k in vouchers but would be receiving AM from the rest of the balance (less tax and service fee). 

It's now over 11 weeks since we paid the balance, and still no air miles, so I did an online chat.  Not only did the agent give us the missing air miles, he/she gave us the air miles from the trip - including the $3k in vouchers!  So instead of the 397 AM I was expecting, we received 547!  Plus, I was 4AM short on my cash total for a $10 redemption, so he/she topped that up 4 AM to 95 AM!  

Happy Monday!!


----------



## tinkerone

Sorry everyone, I should have posted the link along with the contest.  It was 6 AM and I was just going to run out the door but thought I should share.  That's what happens when my eyes aren't open yet.
Glad it was found though.  Good luck to everyone and yes, one of us will win!  There, I've said it, now lets do it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well those Buble tickets went fast... the website kept crashing and crashing.  So many people must have been trying to access it.

I finally got my phone number in and was told the offer has ended.  I guess I wasn't one of the 50 people for Toronto.


----------



## juniorbugman

Well I didn't win the Michael Buble tickets.  I thought I had gotten thru but it came with with bad gateway and now the contest has ended.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Well those Buble tickets went fast... the website kept crashing and crashing.  So many people must have been trying to access it.
> 
> I finally got my phone number in and was told the offer has ended.  I guess I wasn't one of the 50 people for Toronto.


Same here. Better luck next time!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yeah.  That bad gateway was their website crashing from the demand.  I kept refreshing, got the screen to enter my phone number; pasted it in both spots but then it kept crashing again while trying to submit.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Well those Buble tickets went fast... the website kept crashing and crashing.  So many people must have been trying to access it.
> 
> I finally got my phone number in and was told the offer has ended.  I guess I wasn't one of the 50 people for Toronto.


same here...I clicked 3 seconds before 2pm and it had already crashed.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> same here...I clicked 3 seconds before 2pm and it had already crashed.



Yep.  LOL.  I started refreshing at 2 minutes to the hour and it was already crashing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> So, I've been patiently waiting for the AMs to post from Air Transat/Marlin for our Greece tour. We paid the deposit in September, and paid the balance in December before the partnership with AM and Transat ended.  When we paid off the balance, we also cashed in the $3k in travel vouchers we had. The travel agent at Marlin said that we wouldn't be getting air miles from the $3k in vouchers but would be receiving AM from the rest of the balance (less tax and service fee).
> 
> It's now over 11 weeks since we paid the balance, and still no air miles, so I did an online chat.  Not only did the agent give us the missing air miles, he/she gave us the air miles from the trip - including the $3k in vouchers!  So instead of the 397 AM I was expecting, we received 547!  Plus, I was 4AM short on my cash total for a $10 redemption, so he/she topped that up 4 AM to 95 AM!
> 
> Happy Monday!!


You are actually not supposed to get the miles until AFTER your trip is completed.  You got really lucky on that one.....excellent work!


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> You are actually not supposed to get the miles until AFTER your trip is completed.  You got really lucky on that one.....excellent work!



The agent I chatted with said that we should have received the air miles after we paid the non-refundable deposit and once the trip was paid in full. I was good with that! 

I do think getting the air miles sooner must have had something to do with the partnership ending though, and if the partnership was still valid, I'd be waiting for the air miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> The agent I chatted with said that we should have received the air miles after we paid the non-refundable deposit and once the trip was paid in full. I was good with that!
> 
> I do think getting the air miles sooner must have had something to do with the partnership ending though, and if the partnership was still valid, I'd be waiting for the air miles.


  I’ve booked several trips through Marlin just to get the miles. Only once did the miles post without me having to go after them.


----------



## Cinderella6174

Disney Addicted said:


> Well those Buble tickets went fast... the website kept crashing and crashing.  So many people must have been trying to access it.
> 
> I finally got my phone number in and was told the offer has ended.  I guess I wasn't one of the 50 people for Toronto.


I had the same thing! I was hopeful when I got to the page where I had to enter my number, but then it said I was too late (that was at 2:02pm by that time)
Hopefully someone here was one of the lucky 50!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

No Buble tickets for me either...with only 50 pairs of tickets, I was sure they would be gone in seconds...


----------



## rella's fan

I haven't been following closely, but shouldn't there be another big promotion very soon?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

rella's fan said:


> I haven't been following closely, but shouldn't there be another big promotion very soon?



Yup, Mega Miles!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I looked back to last year's Mega Miles promo and March 6, 2018 the Ontario booklet was uploaded to its thread. Has anyone read rumblings on RFD on possible promotion dates yet?


----------



## ottawamom

No news out there at all about Mega Miles yet. I'm watching and searching.

Just back from Rexall. I had the email coupon and a loaded threshold spend on DS card. I purchased enough to qualify but I only got the email coupon applied to my receipt. The store I went to is really good about letting us stack coupons but it didn't work this time. Anyone else have this happen recently. The glory days may be over.

Edit to add: stupid me, I used DH card instead of DS card.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> No news out there at all about Mega Miles yet. I'm watching and searching.
> 
> Just back from Rexall. I had the email coupon and a loaded threshold spend on DS card. I purchased enough to qualify but I only got the email coupon applied to my receipt. The store I went to is really good about letting us stack coupons but it didn't work this time. Anyone else have this happen recently. The glory days may be over.



 nooooooooooo


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> No news out there at all about Mega Miles yet. I'm watching and searching.
> 
> Just back from Rexall. I had the email coupon and a loaded threshold spend on DS card. I purchased enough to qualify but I only got the email coupon applied to my receipt. The store I went to is really good about letting us stack coupons but it didn't work this time. Anyone else have this happen recently. The glory days may be over.



I got both just now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> We buy a lot of Petro gas too.  I always do the Petro receipt surveys.  You get 200 Petro points per survey.  I do one every 4 days, the website says one survey every 72 hours.   If my husband buys a coffee at the same time as fuel he gets me two separate receipts.  One for the fuel, and one for the coffee.


*Just pulled out my stack of receipts to enter one more and noooooooooo, they've close the loop up! You can only enter the contest 3 X per month but worse, no more bonus points given when you do the survey *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The Shell Text and Go promotion ends March 11! Get your 20L fill-ups in this week!


----------



## bababear_50

I'd love to know when and if Mega Miles is going to happen. I have a feeling I am going to be away and miss it's start date.
Anyone Facebook? Maybe someone could ask Airmiles directly.?
Anxiously waiting...........................
Hugs
Mel

PS
I tried Chat---my response from Airmiles Chat
"MICHAEL Great. Yes, our annual promotion called Mega Miles will be announced soon. We just don't know a date yet. Stay tuned to our website and your email for more."
At least I know they plan on having a promotion.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I asked on RFD and the head honcho on that thread wasn't sure. It is the only promo that moves around a bit in the "Spring".


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I'd love to know when and if Mega Miles is going to happen. I have a feeling I am going to be away and miss it's start date.
> Anyone Facebook? Maybe someone could ask Airmiles directly.?
> Anxiously waiting...........................
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> PS
> I tried Chat---my response from Airmiles Chat
> "MICHAEL Great. Yes, our annual promotion called Mega Miles will be announced soon. We just don't know a date yet. Stay tuned to our website and your email for more."
> At least I know they plan on having a promotion.


I just did a chat with AM's and had Michael as well.  He was very accommodating and fixed the STB miles on my second account.  Took a looooonnnggg time for him to come on to chat so you must have been hogging him, lol.
Thanks for asking, at least its some sort of reply.


ETA- I just posted on FB and asked on the AM's site.  I'll let you know what they say if they answer.

And here it is...….

It's great to hear that you are anxious to start taking part in our Mega Miles promotion this year. At this time we have not been given dates as to when this promotion will be returning. For now we recommend that you visit our site periodically and we're sure you'll see it when it returns.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I just did a chat with AM's and had Michael as well.  He was very accommodating and fixed the STB miles on my second account.  Took a looooonnnggg time for him to come on to chat so you must have been hogging him, lol.
> Thanks for asking, at least its some sort of reply.
> 
> 
> ETA- I just posted on FB and asked on the AM's site.  I'll let you know what they say if they answer.
> 
> And here it is...….
> 
> It's great to hear that you are anxious to start taking part in our Mega Miles promotion this year. At this time we have not been given dates as to when this promotion will be returning. For now we recommend that you visit our site periodically and we're sure you'll see it when it returns.



Hi Hon
Thanks for trying FB,,I guess we wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The Shell Text and Go promotion ends March 11! Get your 20L fill-ups in this week!



Great reminder.

If I have the correct promo, text Shell and get 10am when you buy 25L, it has staggered end dates depending on when you sign up.  We are holding off on signing up with husband's card until close to March 20 deadline (I'm away, hoping he gets it done) as we are travelling a lot this spring.  My offer ends April 19.

So if you have a second card in the house, hold off signing up.


----------



## osully

Just realized we are now less than 9 months from our trip to WDW / UO so I could order our one day UO tickets via AM. Only valid for 9 months from order date!

Woohoo all my Nov 2019 trip items are redeemed for now from AM!

2x WDW 7 day adult tickets
2x UO 2 park 1 day tickets
Flights
Hotel

Have a good chunk of Starbucks gift card money thanks to ShopTheBlock, plus some Disney gift cards all added together from DisneyMovieRewards!

And now I have 1000 dream AM to start saving for a future vacation. By the time I save up enough we might have a kid. LOL.


----------



## mort1331

Just had my new luggage delivered, just in time for wifes trip to Columbia next week. Thanks Mel for posting this great deal. Luggage looks and seems a lot better then our current ones that were in need of exchange.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> Great reminder.
> 
> If I have the correct promo, text Shell and get 10am when you buy 25L, it has staggered end dates depending on when you sign up.  We are holding off on signing up with husband's card until close to March 20 deadline (I'm away, hoping he gets it done) as we are travelling a lot this spring.  My offer ends April 19.
> 
> So if you have a second card in the house, hold off signing up.



Oh right! I forgot that you have X weeks from the time you sign up.


----------



## osully

Sad moment when your dream AM go down to 40 LOL. I decided to also order the All Clad Grill Pan I had my eye on... have been so into cooking this year with going Keto and I want grill marks on my chicken for salads.  Only 960AM. 

...and now time to start rebuilding my AM for a future dream come true Disney Vacay!


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just pulled out my stack of receipts to enter one more and noooooooooo, they've close the loop up! You can only enter the contest 3 X per month but worse, no more bonus points given when you do the survey *



This must be a recent change I checked my Petro Points account and I have 200 points posted from a survey on 27 Feb 2019, I did one survey on 1 March 2019 hopefully I get 200 points for this.  I just checked the main screen for the Petro survey and it has changed.  It has been 3 times entry for the free gas for a while now, but they were still awarding 200 Petro Points per survey up until a few days ago.

If you sign up for Asking Canadian surveys you can earn Petro Points that way.  I believe it is a minimum of 50 Petro Points if you don't qualify, and various other amounts if you do qualify.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer isn't great.  Miles on Oreo cookies, which I cannot bring into my house right now! Diet is going too well!

Although there is going to be a Lawton's offer for $35 Our Compliments products, get 95 miles, so that is good news!


----------



## ottawamom

I wholeheartedly agree with ilovetotravel1977, there are no great AM deals (so far) out there this week, in Ontario either. A few things if you happen to need them:

Sobeys - Kellogs cereal 2.99 (2) +20AM, Easter Oreo eggs? spend $15 get 50AM
Fooodland - nothing to note. There are a few AM offers but they are too expensive
Metro - same as Foodland


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh oh, the Oreos are back? My dog found a package of the vanilla ones last night and polished them off while I was putting kiddo to bed. Maybe I need to buy more?


----------



## ottawamom

You're lucky it was the vanilla ones. My dog got into a Toblerone bar one boxing day. Very expensive trip to the vet.

Back from another trip to Rexall because I am going to get it right. I used DS card this time and I'm happy to report the email stacked with the L&G.


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, it is never a good sign when the Thrifty's flyer does not have the "Earn up to XXXX miles in this flyer!" on the cover and an even worse sign when the first AM promo is on page 4.


----------



## Spotthecat

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys Atlantic flyer isn't great.  Miles on Oreo cookies, which I cannot bring into my house right now! Diet is going too well!



Did you know that ONE Oreo The Most Stuf has 110 calories? I had two yesterday before I looked it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spotthecat said:


> Did you know that ONE Oreo The Most Stuf has 110 calories? I had two yesterday before I looked it up!!!!!!!!



Ack!  Good thing I stay away from buying cookies!  I'm more of a salt person anyways...CHIPS are my nemesis! Or those dang cheese balls in the plastic container at Costco.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just uploaded mine and DH's My Offers from Sobeys for this week.  I think they are seeing we aren't spending as much as Sobeys lately.

My spend threshold offer is $175, get 70 miles.

DH's is $100, get 75 miles!  Like, WHAT?  I'll do this no problem! LOL And we have pretty much the same targeted offers as well. It's usually $100 / 30 miles!

So between this and the Lawton's $35 / 95 miles offer, it should end up a half decent week for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How did i miss Flyer Eve ... OMG, i was even up till after 1!*
*



*
*Ok here we go! Links updated in first post, here they are for quicker reference!*

*Fuzzy Rexall ON*
*New $5 survey coupon link -- yes it's the same every single time but you do need to refresh your browser to get the correct date (trust the Duck, she's been burned a time or two ) If you still get a March date, clear your history and it should pop up*
*Spend $25.00 save $5 valid until April 9th*

*Sobey's ON Flyer*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*

*Sobey's Western Flyer*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*Foodland ON Flyer*

*Metro ON Flyer*



*I'm still plugging along on my swipes needed for our bonus, I think I'll stop in Urban Fresh and get some maple strudels! $3.49 get 5 AM Wish the boxes of cereal weren't so big -- tad awkward to take those on public transit *


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just uploaded mine and DH's My Offers from Sobeys for this week.  I think they are seeing we aren't spending as much as Sobeys lately.
> 
> My spend threshold offer is $175, get 70 miles.
> 
> DH's is $100, get 75 miles!  Like, WHAT?  I'll do this no problem! LOL And we have pretty much the same targeted offers as well. It's usually $100 / 30 miles!
> 
> So between this and the Lawton's $35 / 95 miles offer, it should end up a half decent week for me.



Sobey's wants me to spend $200 for 75 miles.  It went up.  I never spend more than $100-$110 so I don't know why it went up so much!  That will never happen.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just have to say...the lack of AM since the begining of the year has been dismal to say the least ( do you hear me AM ?  )  The hubby and I are working on getting our AM card applied to one of their accounts where one of their main distributors give AM!!!!!  So I'm crossing my fingers we might be able collect alot of miles through his work ( he is the Manger and Estimator of the Electrical, IT, plumbing and mechanical divisions ) So we are hoping to get a bundle of miles through the supplier.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Sobey's wants me to spend $200 for 75 miles.  It went up.  I never spend more than $100-$110 so I don't know why it went up so much!  That will never happen.


*For both of our cards the threshold is $175 .. we have NEVER spent anywhere close to even $100 so i have no idea where they got this number from??!!??!! You'd think they could see that it's been forever since we used the main card (probably ice cream run in the summer) and offer a much smaller threshold to entice us to come back. Metro screams "come back, come back, PLEEEAASE come back" to the secondary card that's only used during the big promos with things like spend $5 get 5, buy any produce get 7, buy any type of cereal, any make, size, price and get 5 ...*


----------



## juniorbugman

My Sobeys spend offer got better - spend $100 get 50 whereas last week it was spend $100 get 30.  I can do that for sure.   Today I am going to go to Sobeys for one of my swipe miles - I need milk and eggs so I am sure that I can spend $20 today or even check out one of my targeted offers but I only buy some items when they are are sale so having to buy 2 now to get 7 air miles isn't ideal.  Yesterday I did 2 swipes - Rexall and Shell for lottery tickets.  I think I have done 6 of my 15 swipes so far.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine's really high too. Why would I bother spending all that when I have a spend $75 get 50AM (we miss you promotion).


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> You're lucky it was the vanilla ones. My dog got into a Toblerone bar one boxing day. Very expensive trip to the vet.
> 
> Back from another trip to Rexall because I am going to get it right. I used DS card this time and I'm happy to report the email stacked with the L&G.



I was glad he left the double stuffed! Those are my favourite 

Back from Rexall, I spent $30ish for a bonus 50AM. I didn't want to go up to $50 and risk having both my LnG and the coupon not work together. I'm happy with that for now.

I think it will be a FreshCo, Food Basics week for groceries for me. Gotta tighten the wallet to afford the EMM this summer trip, finally read up more on the events at MK and HS, and yeah I want to do that! I had booked a PPO BOG and it's the same day as EMM, I think it'd get more out of the event.


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> Oh oh, the Oreos are back? My dog found a package of the vanilla ones last night and polished them off while I was putting kiddo to bed. Maybe I need to buy more?



I thought I saw on the sign it’s valid until March 27. Sadly my store does not have any of the Oreo Easter stuff or I would gladly do this one again.(bought a few bags of cookies when it first started)


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I'd love to know when and if Mega Miles is going to happen. I have a feeling I am going to be away and miss it's start date...
> PS
> I tried Chat---my response from Airmiles Chat
> "MICHAEL Great. Yes, our annual promotion called Mega Miles will be announced soon. We just don't know a date yet. Stay tuned to our website and your email for more."
> At least I know they plan on having a promotion.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I asked on RFD and the head honcho on that thread wasn't sure. It is the only promo that moves around a bit in the "Spring".





tinkerone said:


> ETA- I just posted on FB and asked on the AM's site.  I'll let you know what they say if they answer.And here it is...….
> 
> It's great to hear that you are anxious to start taking part in our Mega Miles promotion this year. At this time we have not been given dates as to when this promotion will be returning. For now we recommend that you visit our site periodically and we're sure you'll see it when it returns.



*Looking at my notes & it appears that Mega Miles is a moving target: *
*2015 - stupid promo that ran in late May and only the first 60,000 earned the big bonus with the rest earning varying amounts, we got FIVE!*
*2016 - ?? not sure i didn't do a separate thread and this one is proving a tad hard to search *
*2017 - May 1st - 31st*
*2018 - March 8th - April 12th*

*Wow, we were much quieter at the beginning of this thread! I only had to scan in 20 pages to get from the start date (Aug 28, 2015) to the *possible* mention of 2016's Mega Miles. Looks like it was a very short offer -- maybe 2 weeks with the big bonus being 100 miles  It's not uncommon for us to go thru at least 10 pages during a Blue Friday week now!! And @mort1331 in case you're wondering, your Poweraid Raid took place April 2016 after @ottawamom spied the offer : 3/$5 buy 3 get 50 AM. You spent $450 on what i can only assume was a truck load of that sugary drink and managed to snag over 8,000 miles *

****ETA, as soon as anyone gets a head's up make sure you mention it & tag me so i can start a thread to keep us organized! *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Looking at my notes & it appears that Mega Miles is a moving target: *
> *2015 - stupid promo that ran in late May and only the first 60,000 earned the big bonus with the rest earning varying amounts, we got FIVE!*
> *2016 - ?? not sure i didn't do a separate thread and this one is proving a tad hard to search *
> *2017 - May 1st - 31st*
> *2018 - March 8th - April 12th*
> 
> *Wow, we were much quieter at the beginning of this thread! I only had to scan in 20 pages to get from the start date (Aug 28, 2015) to the *possible* mention of 2016's Mega Miles. Looks like it was a very short offer -- maybe 2 weeks with the big bonus being 100 miles  It's not uncommon for us to go thru at least 10 pages during a Blue Friday week now!! And @mort1331 in case you're wondering, your Poweraid Raid took place April 2016 after @ottawamom spied the offer : 3/$5 buy 3 get 50 AM. You spent $450 on what i can only assume was a truck load of that sugary drink and managed to snag over 8,000 miles *
> 
> ****ETA, as soon as anyone gets a head's up make sure you mention it & tag me so i can start a thread to keep us organized! *


Yes but it all went to various people and places. Food banks, baseball teams, hockey teams. And my vodka team. hmmm. Need another deal soon


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Yes but it all went to various people and places. Food banks, baseball teams, hockey teams. *And my vodka team.* hmmm. Need another deal soon


Okay, I laughed......hard.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Yes but it all went to various people and places. Food banks, baseball teams, hockey teams. *And my vodka team.* hmmm. Need another deal soon



VODKA TEAM!  I wanna be on a vodka team!!!!   I would be MVP!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have a decent threshold for Sobey's this week too 50AM/$100 spend, lowest with most miles I've seen I think.  Last week it was 30AM/$110.   And I'll be going all out on the coke deals - 50AM/3 cases or 30 for the slim cases - Coke zero cherry and vanilla showed up at Loblaws this week and I almost lost my mind, it's been a year I think since they were in Canada.  I bought 3 yesterday, but refrained so I could wait for airmiles.  And lo, there's an airmiles deal!  I'll be stocking up


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> I have a decent threshold for Sobey's this week too 50AM/$100 spend, lowest with most miles I've seen I think.  Last week it was 30AM/$110.   And I'll be going all out on the coke deals - 50AM/3 cases or 30 for the slim cases - Coke zero cherry and vanilla showed up at Loblaws this week and I almost lost my mind, it's been a year I think since they were in Canada.  I bought 3 yesterday, but refrained so I could wait for airmiles.  And lo, there's an airmiles deal!  I'll be stocking up



Mine is 50AM/$100 as well plus I have the “miss you” email offer for 75AM/$100 so not too bad if I spend $100.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Remember the Pepsi & Tostitos offer back a few months ago?  The Buy $20 get $20 in free products holiday coupon booklet?

I didn't think it was going to show up.

It showed up today.  6 coupons for:
- bag of Tostitos tortilla chips (205g-295g any flavour)
- bag of Lay's Poppables potato snacks (141 g any flavour)
- bag of Smartfood popcorn (150g-220g any flavour)
- 6 pack of 222ml any flavour (pepsi sodas)
- 12 pack of 355 ml Bubly sparkling water - any flavour
- 1 bottle Pure Leaf Ice TEa (1.75L any flavour)


----------



## Aladora

mort1331 said:


> Yes but it all went to various people and places. Food banks, baseball teams, hockey teams. And my vodka team. hmmm. Need another deal soon



I'm not sure what a vodka team is but that is one team I would definitely be on!


----------



## osully

I think I’m going to do my shopping at... Walmart this week! 

Their app is so awesome cause you can check pricing on EVERY grocery item!


----------



## hdrolfe

My AM for Blue Friday posted so I tried to book my one way flight, but it keeps giving me a system error. Very annoying! Wait times are long so I will try tomorrow in case I do have to call. I was looking forward to getting at least one way taken care of. Ah well, tomorrow I guess.


----------



## juniorbugman

So today I decided to take the plunge and I ordered myself a food processor.  I wanted it for a while and I finally decided to just go ahead the order it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, I got my Lawton's deals wrong.  The $35/95 miles is for NEXT week.  Tomorrow they are having a Blue Friday! Not much in there I would buy though.  More effing chips! ugh!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hit up Urban Fresh at 7:45, grabbed some maple strudels $3.49 and 5 AM, one more swipe towards my 15. Forgot Rexall flyer ended yesterday so couldn't get anything there. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

I just started the "fast-track" swipes today, did 2, Metro and Sobeys.  I only have three days left to do this so was going to repeat tomorrow leaving one left for Saturday or Sunday (I only have to do 5 thankfully).

So I'm guessing it's likely I'll have to chase the miles in 120+ days, since Sobeys will all post to my account dated March 13??  I don't actually have too many options.  Yesterday I walked all of Staples to see if they had any in-store offers.  Not one airmile.  I could do a Shell instore offer but I'm trying not to buy things I don't really use or need.

BTW, at Sobeys the minimum spend was $5 to earn any in-store offer since all the offers you needed to buy at least two (again, walked the whole store).  I went in because of the Kellogg's $2.99 buy three get 20am but after seeing the size of the boxes decided on my "go-to" Rudolph's Rye bread on for $2.49, buy 2 earn 10 airmiles instead (on until March 27).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I finished the AM online bonus shop today.  I was able to place orders at Laura, amazon and Etsy.  That is 3 different departments, all over 50.00.  I took pictures of my finished transactions, and will have my email receipts as well.  Hopefully I don't have chase down that bonus miles.  I was going to be placing orders online anyways...so I might as well get bonus AM for the items I wanted.  Crossing my fingers they post correctly...and I'll set a reminder on my phone for the date of when I should be seeing the reward for that as well.


----------



## bababear_50

My sons decided to shop at Sobeys!!!!
Total spend $102.28
75 airmiles for the *we miss You* promo
100 airmiles for the coke deal
5 base airmiles.
5 airmiles for a box of Oatmeal *My Offers*
15 airmiles for Prime chicken *My Offers* didn't load but I called the help line and they will make it right--7-10 days.
Good shop and the sons paid the bill....!
And I got 200 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I got a targeted Shell *Anniversary*21 years since I joined airmiles???Who Knew..... offer today
fill up and get 25 airmiles...so I needed gas and filled up.
Thanks Airmiles

Melanie, did you know this month marks
21 years
since you joined the AIR MILES® Reward Program?










Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I got a targeted Shell *Anniversary*21 years since I joined airmiles???Who Knew..... offer today
> fill up and get 25 airmiles...so I needed gas and filled up.
> Thanks Airmiles
> 
> Melanie, did you know this month marks
> 21 years
> since you joined the AIR MILES® Reward Program?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for sharing! A lot of us got that 'year in review' email in December/January, and I remember it mentioned anniversaries--it's great to know that's leading somewhere!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I just started the "fast-track" swipes today, did 2, Metro and Sobeys.  I only have three days left to do this so was going to repeat tomorrow leaving one left for Saturday or Sunday (I only have to do 5 thankfully).
> 
> So I'm guessing it's likely I'll have to chase the miles in 120+ days, since Sobeys will all post to my account dated March 13??  I don't actually have too many options.  Yesterday I walked all of Staples to see if they had any in-store offers.  Not one airmile.  I could do a Shell instore offer but I'm trying not to buy things I don't really use or need.
> 
> BTW, at Sobeys the minimum spend was $5 to earn any in-store offer since all the offers you needed to buy at least two (again, walked the whole store).  I went in because of the Kellogg's $2.99 buy three get 20am but after seeing the size of the boxes decided on my "go-to" Rudolph's Rye bread on for $2.49, buy 2 earn 10 airmiles instead (on until March 27).


*It's the date of the transaction that matter NOT when it posts to you account so you'll be fine! The only fine print is that you can only shop at one partner PER day to have it count so if you went to Sobey's and divided your order into 5 transactions only one of those would actually count towards the promo.*

*That was me last week in Sobey's Urban Fresh, walked up and down every single row, TWICE and refused to spend money on things i did want or need. Now today? Did i need 4 maple strudels, no but DANG i wanted them and it was well past my 1:1 ratio. *

*Shell .. how about gift cards? We're planning on buying a bunch of the Ultimate Dining cards .. smallest amount possible, several different days. We will use them anyway so why not earn miles?? We have to do 15 and it's proving to be a bit of a challenge *


----------



## osully

GUYS! Just found out Galaxy’s Edge opens at WDW on August 29. That means just like I hoped we will get to see it onour November trip! I’m so excited! 

It opens end of May at DLR!


----------



## alohamom

EDITED-never mind, I found it right here on the Dis LOL

Where did you find this @osully? I am thinking about it and this could be a game changer


----------



## alohamom

I know that the DLR opening was leaked yesterday, was this announced at the big Disney shareholder thing today?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They are only opening the Smuggler's Run (Falcon) attraction at the beginning, phasing in the Rise of the Resistance attraction later (likely fall).  There will be no fast passes for the ride.  This is for both DL and WDW.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

alohamom said:


> I know that the DLR opening was leaked yesterday, was this announced at the big Disney shareholder thing today?



It's all over the Internet as of yesterday.  It's official!


----------



## alohamom

I jumped right over to the GE info thread after I saw your post, thanks so much!


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> I jumped right over to the GE info thread after I saw your post, thanks so much!



I have a trip booked August 24 to 31, so I'm excited (though I was also a little freaked out at first since it was not expected, and I thought I had booked for a nice quiet time!). Kiddo is now very excited even though he doesn't want to do the ride (he probably will change his mind on that). Exciting!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> EDITED-never mind, I found it right here on the Dis LOL
> 
> Where did you find this @osully? I am thinking about it and this could be a game changer





alohamom said:


> I know that the DLR opening was leaked yesterday, was this announced at the big Disney shareholder thing today?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It's all over the Internet as of yesterday.  It's official!



* Or if you are connected to a certain Duck thru text (who was stuck on a greyhound in traffic created by pothole filling on the 401) your phone might have been blowing up as she read emails & blog postings  right @Disney Addicted ...*


----------



## ottawamom

Hey, at least they are filling your potholes. We're still playing dodge the potholes around here. They actually filled one around the corner the other day and left one right across the street from it unfilled because no one had called to complain about it. It's a crazy city I live in (and dangerous to the cars suspension).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Halifax pot holes are horrible too!  Don't even get me started on the lack (or quality) of snow clearing!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Hey, at least they are filling your potholes. We're still playing dodge the potholes around here. They actually filled one around the corner the other day and left one right across the street from it unfilled because no one had called to complain about it. It's a crazy city I live in (and dangerous to the cars suspension).


*Welll... we have several sets of train tracks that run through our city and there's a constant battle between the city & CN over who is responsible for repairs. One of our major intersections has no less that 6 tracks criss-crossing the 3 roads that intersect there (stupid city planning in it's infancy!) and people took to taking ANY other routes possible to avoid them after the last couple of ice/snow/rain storms caused havoc with our suspensions/tire etc. One of those was so bad that it is FINALLY closed while it gets fixed (taken 2 weeks now & still not done) but not until someone's airbags went off!! GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF! *

*They had no choice but to tackle a very long section of the 401 yesterday because it was down to only 1 safe lane -- and that wasn't one that allowed you to actually exit! I was supposed to get back to Guelph at noon and didn't step off the bus until close to 1:30 due to not only that but also the 3 accidents on the only bypass route the bus could actually drive on because of the idjits losing their patience. *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> * Or if you are connected to a certain Duck thru text (who was stuck on a greyhound in traffic created by pothole filling on the 401) your phone might have been blowing up as she read emails & blog postings  right @Disney Addicted ...*



So true!  Donald was my source yesterday.    I practically stopped in my tracks in Wal-mart, then dragged my daughter over to a bench so I could text, click on links and read all about it.

SPeaking of daughter, she's waiting for me to bring her to get a manicure before she flies off to California on Sunday.  Guess I'd better get going.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*One more swipe towards my 15, and even by my standards it's pretty dang good! My current bath puff thingee is ready to be tossed!*
* *


----------



## ottawamom

I have just spent way too long trying to get the Mix and Match offer complete. Ordered this morning from Lowes and Old Navy. Tried to order from Peoples right after those two and their site was down. Finally got back to it this afternoon and the item I wanted won't ship for two to three weeks. Didn't want to take a chance on that so I decided to go to my old standby, printer ink from Staples. Got on to the site went to log in to finally place my order, kept getting the message that my password was wrong. Ok change my password, but now I need to start over from ground zero because I don't want to screw up my order on airmileshops. Open another file for my screenshots and do it all again.

Finally it's done. I'm not doing an extra, just in case. order this time I'm tired of online shopping. This thing better work. I'm such an Airmiles ****, I just couldn't pass up the AM. I got some cute dresses for the summer and cool peel and stick wallpaper for the kitchen. All being delivered so I don't have to pick anything up.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's the date of the transaction that matter NOT when it posts to you account so you'll be fine! The only fine print is that you can only shop at one partner PER day to have it count so if you went to Sobey's and divided your order into 5 transactions only one of those would actually count towards the promo.*
> 
> *That was me last week in Sobey's Urban Fresh, walked up and down every single row, TWICE and refused to spend money on things i did want or need. Now today? Did i need 4 maple strudels, no but DANG i wanted them and it was well past my 1:1 ratio. *
> 
> *Shell .. how about gift cards? We're planning on buying a bunch of the Ultimate Dining cards .. smallest amount possible, several different days. We will use them anyway so why not earn miles?? We have to do 15 and it's proving to be a bit of a challenge *



Thanks @Donald - my hero, I know shopping different days at Sobeys are supposed to count each day, I just could see what might go wrong, it might mean Sobeys needs to keep track.  Decided to finish up today, drove daughter to Pearson airport (end of her reading week, airport crowds weren't too bad but she had a 10am flight, drive of course was horrible). On the way back I stopped en route at a different Sobeys than yesterday, a different Metro and Shell.  Had a 25am wus $5 instore offer for Shell so browsed the whole convenience store for the first time.  We have had this offer often enough but never use it.  Ended up with a surprisingly very nice lined winter hat for husband next Christmas, clearance $6.99.  My second choice was the 5l gas can lol.

Gift cards are a great idea, however last time I did giftcards at Shell was last spring during the instore promo and many places declined allowing credit card payment so I prefer not to deal with it.  Not sure if the Shell I was in accepts credit for giftcards, didn't ask, I know one Shell last spring wasn't accepting credit only for the length of the promo, such bad business imho.  The other factor is that last year I only found $50+ giftcards with a couple of exceptions (which I don't remember at the moment).

So done this one, I couldn't have done 15 but I know you are well on your way getting them done and have time on your side.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *One more swipe towards my 15, and even by my standards it's pretty dang good! My current bath puff thingee is ready to be tossed!*



Saw that one in the flyer, great suggestion, unfortunately I have a few brand new ones to use up so passed on it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys today, I went in looking for more rye bread, yesterday at my local store they were $2.49 b2 get 10 airmiles, today's Sobeys they were 5am each with the small Pumperknickel ones sale price 69 cents regularly $2.69.  Price rang through as $2.69 so they price-adjusted them, gave one free and quickly took down the tag.  Thing is the tag has been there for two weeks as a monthly promo, so if anyone is interested, check your store.

Other low cost offer for an extra swipe was Compliments perogies, large bags $1.99 buy two get 3 airmiles.  I like @Donald - my hero 's Rexall bath puff deal much better but thought this might help someone.  Forgot to check if this was for the month.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I got a targeted Shell *Anniversary*21 years since I joined airmiles???Who Knew..... offer today
> fill up and get 25 airmiles...so I needed gas and filled up.
> Thanks Airmiles



I find it interesting to think back on all the things the airmiles were used for.

I filled up on this offer today, 26 years since I joined. It's been almost 26 years of family vacations for our family of 5 without paying for Disney and Universal park tickets (started as a family of 3). Flights, we've probably paid for less than half, otherwise used Aeroplan and Southwest points mostly (husband used to fly Southwest frequently), we have driven twice I think when we had more time.  Very grateful.


----------



## dancin Disney style

OK guys...I'm literally bouncing right now.   I'm away for the weekend with my DD at a competition.  Just dropped her off at the theatre and I came back to the hotel for a couple of hours.  I went to Timmies to get a tea.   I ROLLED UP THE RIM AND WON A $50 GIFT CARD.   This year I have had over 30 cups since it started and have won absolutely nothing until yesterday when I won my first coffee....oddly from the same Timmies I went to this morning.

no joke....I actually jumped up and down


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Donald - my hero  I just realized I'm in your neck of the woods this weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> OK guys...I'm literally bouncing right now.   I'm away for the weekend with my DD at a competition.  Just dropped her off at the theatre and I came back to the hotel for a couple of hours.  I went to Timmies to get a tea.   I ROLLED UP THE RIM AND WON A $50 GIFT CARD.   This year I have had over 30 cups since it started and have won absolutely nothing until yesterday when I won my first coffee....oddly from the same Timmies I went to this morning.
> 
> no joke....I actually jumped up and down



YES!!!!!!









Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> @Donald - my hero  I just realized I'm in your neck of the woods this weekend.



*Whaaaatttt... where are you and which Timmies did you win your gift card?*
*I'm just getting ready to take our daughter out for breakie to celebrate her 30th birthday but not much else happening. *


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 , how's the weather down south. I'm envious. It's nice and sunny here but boy its cold. It is supposed to warm up by the time you come back home.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Whaaaatttt... where are you and which Timmies did you win your gift card?*
> *I'm just getting ready to take our daughter out for breakie to celebrate her 30th birthday but not much else happening. *


DD is at the River Run Centre all weekend.   I went to the Timmies beside the Galaxy Cinema.  Highway 7...I think????


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> @bababear_50 , how's the weather down south. I'm envious. It's nice and sunny here but boy its cold. It is supposed to warm up by the time you come back home.



Hi Hon
I am still in Canada 
I leave Monday morning,,,,off to find a new pair of Birkenstocks.
Have a great weekend.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> OK guys...I'm literally bouncing right now.   I'm away for the weekend with my DD at a competition.  Just dropped her off at the theatre and I came back to the hotel for a couple of hours.  I went to Timmies to get a tea.   I ROLLED UP THE RIM AND WON A $50 GIFT CARD.   This year I have had over 30 cups since it started and have won absolutely nothing until yesterday when I won my first coffee....oddly from the same Timmies I went to this morning.
> 
> no joke....I actually jumped up and down




That is awesome! Congrats


----------



## alohamom

Question for any one who has gotten, activated and used the Sobeys "We Miss You" offer.

I was sent this offer on March 5th and activated it the same day.
I received a message confirming the activation of the offer.
Mine is for spend $40, get 40AMs up to 3 times and it is for my card only

I just went to Sobeys, spent $67 and it did not show on my receipt

Sooooo, has this happened to any one else. Is it one of the ghostly type of bonuses that Metro sometimes has that show up later OR should it have been on the receipt?

I will contact them later when I have time but I am getting ready to go out for the day and thought some of you might have insight or experience with this.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Days In the Sun

alohamom said:


> Question for any one who has gotten, activated and used the Sobeys "We Miss You" offer.
> 
> I was sent this offer on March 5th and activated it the same day.
> I received a message confirming the activation of the offer.
> Mine is for spend $40, get 40AMs up to 3 times and it is for my card only
> 
> I just went to Sobeys, spent $67 and it did not show on my receipt
> 
> Sooooo, has this happened to any one else. Is it one of the ghostly type of bonuses that Metro sometimes has that show up later OR should it have been on the receipt?
> 
> I will contact them later when I have time but I am getting ready to go out for the day and thought some of you might have insight or experience with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.



The same promo before Christmas posted after the promo was over.


----------



## alohamom

Days In the Sun said:


> The same promo before Christmas posted after the promo was over.



Ok great, thanks @Days In the Sun


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *One more swipe towards my 15, and even by my standards it's pretty dang good! My current bath puff thingee is ready to be tossed!*
> *View attachment 387181 *


Ooh thanks for posting! When these are on sale at Rexall they are even cheaper than Dollarama! I love using these for making Body Wash bottles last super long!


----------



## ottawamom

Good then I'm not too late to say "have a great trip".


----------



## osully

alohamom said:


> Question for any one who has gotten, activated and used the Sobeys "We Miss You" offer.
> 
> I was sent this offer on March 5th and activated it the same day.
> I received a message confirming the activation of the offer.
> Mine is for spend $40, get 40AMs up to 3 times and it is for my card only
> 
> I just went to Sobeys, spent $67 and it did not show on my receipt
> 
> Sooooo, has this happened to any one else. Is it one of the ghostly type of bonuses that Metro sometimes has that show up later OR should it have been on the receipt?
> 
> I will contact them later when I have time but I am getting ready to go out for the day and thought some of you might have insight or experience with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.



I spent the $100+ that my We Miss You offer was for last week and the bonus 75AM did not post for me yet either. Last time they all posted a few weeks after the promo was done.


----------



## isabellea

I wasn't planning on doing the Mix&Match offer but DD9 needed some new pyjamas so I shopped at Children Place (Baby, Kids & Toys category). Then DH told me he needs stuff for his guitar on Amazon (Department stores category). I might as well place an order at Well.ca (Health&Beauty) for my third since DH will soon need a recharge for his shaving kit and I can only find it there!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> DD is at the River Run Centre all weekend.   I went to the Timmies beside the Galaxy Cinema.  Highway 7...I think????


*In case you didn't catch my drift, I'd be open to meeting for coffee or sumtin, there are a few spots within walking distance of the River Run if you're still there.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Saw that one in the flyer, great suggestion, unfortunately I have a few brand new ones to use up so passed on it.





osully said:


> Ooh thanks for posting! When these are on sale at Rexall they are even cheaper than Dollarama! I love using these for making Body Wash bottles last super long!



*Since this is something that won't go bad sitting around in the house (wherever i end up stashing them once they enter the house!) I always snatch them up when Rexall has this offer. We still fill stockings for our adult kids and all of the girls shower and these things take up a TON of space  Just checked the flyer and it's still good on Thursday when I'm back in Toronto and there's a Rexall directly across the street from the bus terminal .. another easy swipe!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *One more swipe towards my 15, and even by my standards it's pretty dang good! My current bath puff thingee is ready to be tossed!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Going to get some today then make a stop at Timmies to see if I can win anything on my roll up.  So far I am 0 for 8.
Thanks for the idea for some easy swipes.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *In case you didn't catch my drift, I'd be open to meeting for coffee or sumtin, there are a few spots within walking distance of the River Run if you're still there.*


Oh darn....I had all morning free.  I'm tied up playing driver, caterer etc. from now until about 6 or 6:30.  After that I'm not sure what is happening.   We are still in town all day tomorrow but I will probably need to stay at the theatre, the gaps are pretty small.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh darn....I had all morning free.  I'm tied up playing driver, caterer etc. from now until about 6 or 6:30.  After that I'm not sure what is happening.   We are still in town all day tomorrow but I will probably need to stay at the theatre, the gaps are pretty small.



*And we literally drove right past the River Run Centre after we had breakfast with the girls, i could have jumped out of the car! Tomorrow we're having coffee, grocery shopping, stopping at Shell for a gift card (another swipe) and then heading over to the travel agency to firm up some deets about our trip (January dates opened up again and that is much better for hubby so we *might* change the dates) so I'm not available AT ALL! *

*If there's a "next time" let me know! If you went to the Timmies by the Galaxy you're actually in my part of the city*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I stocked up on vanilla Coke Zero and the fancy diet cokes at sobeys, added some Oreos and my personal threshold and ended up with 314 airmiles - not too bad!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 387356
> *And we literally drove right past the River Run Centre after we had breakfast with the girls, i could have jumped out of the car! Tomorrow we're having coffee, grocery shopping, stopping at Shell for a gift card (another swipe) and then heading over to the travel agency to firm up some deets about our trip (January dates opened up again and that is much better for hubby so we *might* change the dates) so I'm not available AT ALL! *
> 
> *If there's a "next time" let me know! If you went to the Timmies by the Galaxy you're actually in my part of the city*


LOL...we will be back for this one again next March.  If anything else pops up before then I’ll let you know.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Someone posted a picture of the front of the Mega Miles brochure on Facebook.

Shows the dates as March 21 - April 25, 2019.

5 partners = 1,000 miles (last year was 1,250)
2 (or 3?  can't quite read it) partners = 300 miles


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Someone posted a picture of the front of the Mega Miles brochure on Facebook.
> 
> Shows the dates as March 21 - April 25, 2019.
> 
> 5 partners = 1,000 miles (last year was 1,250)
> 2 (or 3?  can't quite read it) partners = 300 miles



Yay!


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Someone posted a picture of the front of the Mega Miles brochure on Facebook.
> 
> Shows the dates as March 21 - April 25, 2019.
> 
> 5 partners = 1,000 miles (last year was 1,250)
> 2 (or 3?  can't quite read it) partners = 300 miles



Yay! But it also really feels like air miles is clawing back their offers...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Someone posted a picture of the front of the Mega Miles brochure on Facebook.
> 
> Shows the dates as March 21 - April 25, 2019.
> 
> 5 partners = 1,000 miles (last year was 1,250)
> 2 (or 3?  can't quite read it) partners = 300 miles





AngelDisney said:


> Yay!
> View attachment 387611





marchingstar said:


> Yay! But it also really feels like air miles is clawing back their offers...



*AWESOME! Hubby & I were talking about this today! He got a new phone on Friday and I ordered some cables & screen protectors but he'll be needing a power bank & my response was "Nope, gotta wait for Mega Miles and I'll order one from Amazon" *

*I started a thread, let the games begin!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Only 1,000?! Ugh. At least I will have to be done prior to leaving for Mexico on April 28th!


----------



## ottawamom

I completed the Mix and Match promotion on Friday. I'm happy to report that all three purchases have now posted to my account under the Airmiles shops heading (multiplier posted). I shopped at Staples, Old Navy and Lowes. The store posting for Staples was posted before the Airmiles shops posted. Still waiting for the store portion of the Lowes order but hopefully it will be there in a day or two.

I was dreading having to follow up with this but I'm happy to report it went very well. Maybe they have finally worked out the kinks in advance of Mega Miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Monday morning email coupon from Rexall. If this link doesn't work i'll try again once I get up (don't be overly jealous  i was still awake at 5:30)*
* spend 40 get 60 AM valid  March 11th - 14th*


----------



## kerreyn

$5 coupon for customer appreciation at Rexall - good March 11-14.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/Coupons/2019/Mar7/CustomerAppreciationMar11-14Coupon.pdf


----------



## kitntrip

Got an email from Shell for 25 AM for 2 coke zero products, up to 100 AM. Not sure if I want to try coke zero?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kitntrip said:


> Got an email from Shell for 25 AM for 2 coke zero products, up to 100 AM. Not sure if I want to try coke zero?



I love Coke Zero (and Diet Coke), but I hate regular Coke.


----------



## hdrolfe

kitntrip said:


> Got an email from Shell for 25 AM for 2 coke zero products, up to 100 AM. Not sure if I want to try coke zero?



I like coke zero, better than coke or diet coke.


----------



## marchingstar

if anyone is still thinking about getting the airmiles shop bonus that ends next week and is a reader: check out chapters. until wednesday, they’re giving a bonus 500 points for every book ordered. not a bad way to double up on rewards!


----------



## tinkerone

So my Shell AM's offer has run out, the 10 AM text one for every 25 liters.  How do I get it to apply to my secondary card?


----------



## ottawamom

You will need to text SHELL to 111222 using a different phone than the one you used to do it on your account. Then you'll need to respond the the text they will send to that phone etc. (In other words same procedure you followed to do the first card just need a new phone #)


----------



## tinkerone

Ouch, increase in WDW tickets.  Can't imagine what that will do to AM WDW tickets.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...md9-LiD08eCisQbQC7xkVULHI1g4o-IuJAeM8HWrOd9Ek


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> You will need to text SHELL to 111222 using a different phone than the one you used to do it on your account. Then you'll need to respond the the text they will send to that phone etc. (In other words same procedure you followed to do the first card just need a new phone #)



just a heads up: you should activate it now even if you won’t get gas for a couple days. i waited until the day i absolutely needed gas to sign up in the hopes of stretching out the offer, but then it took a few days for the offer to activate for me.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Ouch, increase in WDW tickets.  Can't imagine what that will do to AM WDW tickets.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...md9-LiD08eCisQbQC7xkVULHI1g4o-IuJAeM8HWrOd9Ek


----------



## Spotthecat

I am trying the personal shopper yet again. This time, hopefully I won't be refused like every other time. It's for a 400$ lego set


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Swipe # 8 done! Trip to Rexall to use the email coupon, my LnG threshold and a bunch of others. *
*Not a bad haul, pretax total $60.50 (personal threshold was 60!), used the customer appreciation coupon $5 off $62.58 charged to the AMEX and snagged 158 AM*

*Cashier asked me if I was too young for the senior's discount and i stopped dead ... Noooooo, I'm old enough but I don't want to take the 20% off everything at this point. She was perplexed until i pointed to the subtotal and told her what my threshold was, she giggled and said she had never heard anyone object to saving money. I agreed i that i should take advantage but had already taken almost 40 minutes to pick out what i did! *

*I'll be staying up till after midnight to plan out my next few swipes, hoping both Urban Fresh and Metro have some decent low-priced offers! I'll pick up 2 more bath puffies at Rexall as well, I want to get this done before i tackle Mega Miles!!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

There is a sneak peek at Metro on smartcanucks, Netflix and/or Sephora giftcard bonus AM - Spend $25, get 25 Bonus Air Miles or Spend $50, get 50 Bonus Air Miles. The flyer is a bit blurry so hard to read some of the other deals (and it's for Metro ON/GTA). I do see milk, buy 2 for 15 AM (Pur Filtre for $3.99 each) or buy 2 Christie crackers or cookies for 15 AM (2/$6).


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> There is a sneak peek at Metro on smartcanucks, Netflix and/or Sephora giftcard bonus AM - Spend $25, get 25 Bonus Air Miles or Spend $50, get 50 Bonus Air Miles. The flyer is a bit blurry so hard to read some of the other deals (and it's for Metro ON/GTA). I do see milk, buy 2 for 15 AM (Pur Filtre for $3.99 each) or buy 2 Christie crackers or cookies for 15 AM (2/$6).


*OMG!! Thank you for this!! I will buy $25 Netflix cards several days to get more swipes in and build up the Netflix account. We went to Shell on Sunday to grab some of the Ultimate Dining cards and they only had $100 cards in stock ... uhm NOPE!*


----------



## juniorbugman

I have completed my 12th swipe of my 15.  I have been walking to Shell to buy my lottery tickets as it is closer to me than walking to Rexall.  I do my regular shopping at Sobeys so no problem getting miles there.  Yesterday I went there and just bought 1 can of beans (on sale) and I earned 4 air miles.  Boom another swipe done.  Today I did the Rexall thing and got the 2 loofahs thingies for the 3 air miles.  I just checked my Metro account and my sister has so nicely swiped for me and earned some bonus airmiles so that was my 12th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I have completed my 12th swipe of my 15.  I have been walking to Shell to buy my lottery tickets as it is closer to me than walking to Rexall.  I do my regular shopping at Sobeys so no problem getting miles there.  Yesterday I went there and just bought 1 can of beans (on sale) and I earned 4 air miles.  Boom another swipe done.  Today I did the Rexall thing and got the 2 loofahs thingies for the 3 air miles.  I just checked my Metro account and my sister has so nicely swiped for me and earned some bonus airmiles so that was my 12th.



*Whaaaatttt how did I miss that I can get airmiles for lottery tickets?!?! How much do I need to spend for this to work?*


----------



## juniorbugman

I just buy $10 and get 1 air mile.  I have been doing this for a long time now.  Just go in and say lottery only no gas.  They know me now at my store.


----------



## hdrolfe

I can't remember how much you have to spend in store to get an AM at Shell, but yes lottery tickets do count. I got some last summer when they had a few bonuses going on (ice cream plus 10 when you spend $5 I think? I'd add a $1 lottario to get to the $5 pre tax and voila!). 

I finally got my return flights for my August Disney trip. Now I can't get in to Air Canada to pick seats. Yes I pay to do that. Kiddo gets flight sick and does better at the front of the plane, if I wait they put us way in the back and it's not fun. Used to be a link I could use but it keeps telling me I booked outside of Air Canada so I can't use it... but when I check on Air Canada's site it says "since you booked through someone else use this link to pick your seats" and around I go! So I called and it's a 47 to 69 minutes wait... wth? I have a call back I guess I'll wait for that but holy smokes that is bad service. I still have to book the flights down there, but I will be doing that in a few days, hopefully they don't go up too much more. And I got another $500 Disney card at Rexall today, too bad you don't get AM on those purchases. But I haven't seen them at Shell. 

Guess I'm locked in to this trip now, with the ticket prices increasing today, and now the flight home booked, I guess I'm going for sure! And can't change the reservation again  Oh, I also booked EMM for MK and HS while we are there, and have the Rhino thing at AK booked. I think this will be my most expensive trip ever, and the last one for a while!!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Whaaaatttt how did I miss that I can get airmiles for lottery tickets?!?! How much do I need to spend for this to work?


I know every other store won't give you points for buying lottery tickets as they say it is gambling and you don't get bonuses for gambling but Shell let's me.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I finally got my return flights for my August Disney trip. Now I can't get in to Air Canada to pick seats. Yes I pay to do that. Kiddo gets flight sick and does better at the front of the plane, if I wait they put us way in the back and it's not fun. Used to be a link I could use but it keeps telling me I booked outside of Air Canada so I can't use it... but when I check on Air Canada's site it says "since you booked through someone else use this link to pick your seats" and around I go! *So I called and it's a 47 to 69 minutes wait..*. wth? I have a call back I guess I'll wait for that but holy smokes that is bad service. I still have to book the flights down there, but I will be doing that in a few days, hopefully they don't go up too much more. And I got another $500 Disney card at Rexall today, too bad you don't get AM on those purchases. But I haven't seen them at Shell.



Air Canada is one of the airlines that has the Boeing Max planes and from what I am understanding they are being bombarded with people wanting to cancel or rebook on other planes.  I'm not surprised at the wait times.  They are very busy at the moment, as you can imagine.  
So far they don't want to wave fees for people who want to cancel so they are probably getting a few choice words in their ears so be kind when you finally get through.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Air Canada is one of the airlines that has the Boeing Max planes and from what I am understanding they are being bombarded with people wanting to cancel or rebook on other planes.  I'm not surprised at the wait times.  They are very busy at the moment, as you can imagine.
> So far they don't want to wave fees for people who want to cancel so they are probably getting a few choice words in their ears so be kind when you finally get through.



They did call me back so I was able to book the seats I wanted, it took less than 5 minutes. I guess I'm not up to speed on anything to do with flights  I'll have to look at that! I still have to book my flights to Orlando but will be able to do all of that online so won't have to speak to anyone.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I can't remember how much you have to spend in store to get an AM at Shell, but yes lottery tickets do count. I got some last summer when they had a few bonuses going on (ice cream plus 10 when you spend $5 I think? I'd add a $1 lottario to get to the $5 pre tax and voila!).
> 
> I finally got my return flights for my August Disney trip. Now I can't get in to Air Canada to pick seats. Yes I pay to do that. Kiddo gets flight sick and does better at the front of the plane, if I wait they put us way in the back and it's not fun. Used to be a link I could use but it keeps telling me I booked outside of Air Canada so I can't use it... but when I check on Air Canada's site it says "since you booked through someone else use this link to pick your seats" and around I go! So I called and it's a 47 to 69 minutes wait... wth? I have a call back I guess I'll wait for that but holy smokes that is bad service. I still have to book the flights down there, but I will be doing that in a few days, hopefully they don't go up too much more.



Try going into "Book" then "Manage Bookings" sub heading "Flight". This is where I have gone in the past to do my seat reservations.

I didn't see you had resolved this before posting.


----------



## kitntrip

Does anyone know if an order for $52 from Amazon, but is actually split into 2 different payment times (1 item is a preorder, which I wasn't aware of) will count as a $50 purchase for the mix and match AM promotion? I'm thinking no.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Does anyone know if an order for $52 from Amazon, but is actually split into 2 different payment times (1 item is a preorder, which I wasn't aware of) will count as a $50 purchase for the mix and match AM promotion? I'm thinking no.


*If the payment is split into 2, no it won't count. This is from the terms & conditions of the promo*

*Collectors must make eligible purchases of $50 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> I can't remember how much you have to spend in store to get an AM at Shell, but yes lottery tickets do count. I got some last summer when they had a few bonuses going on (ice cream plus 10 when you spend $5 I think? I'd add a $1 lottario to get to the $5 pre tax and voila!).
> 
> I finally got my return flights for my August Disney trip. Now I can't get in to Air Canada to pick seats. Yes I pay to do that. Kiddo gets flight sick and does better at the front of the plane, if I wait they put us way in the back and it's not fun. Used to be a link I could use but it keeps telling me I booked outside of Air Canada so I can't use it... but when I check on Air Canada's site it says "since you booked through someone else use this link to pick your seats" and around I go! So I called and it's a 47 to 69 minutes wait... wth? I have a call back I guess I'll wait for that but holy smokes that is bad service. I still have to book the flights down there, but I will be doing that in a few days, hopefully they don't go up too much more. And I got another $500 Disney card at Rexall today, too bad you don't get AM on those purchases. But I haven't seen them at Shell.
> 
> Guess I'm locked in to this trip now, with the ticket prices increasing today, and now the flight home booked, I guess I'm going for sure! And can't change the reservation again  Oh, I also booked EMM for MK and HS while we are there, and have the Rhino thing at AK booked. I think this will be my most expensive trip ever, and the last one for a while!!



Use this!

https://services.aircanada.com/ServicingPNR/Ancillary/ACO/locale.do?method=english

This is the link to use if you book with air miles!  Only way to access your flights and book seats.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Use this!
> 
> https://services.aircanada.com/ServicingPNR/Ancillary/ACO/locale.do?method=english
> 
> This is the link to use if you book with air miles!  Only way to access your flights and book seats.



That's the one I was using, put in my number and name and it told me I hadn't booked through Aircanada so couldn't use it. Then I went to the main AC site and tried there, it told me I hadn't booked through them so had to go to that link... round and round! The lady on the phone was helpful and it was quick. She didn't wait for me to tell her what seats I wanted, so I had to get her to change that, she seemed in a hurry. 

Being on March break I don't keep up with the news like when I'm at work.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Being on March break I don't keep up with the news like when I'm at work.



*Short version, there was a plane crash Sunday, the 2nd in less than 6 months with the same type of plane, similar circumstances, within minutes of take-off. Up to this point several airlines have grounded their planes but both AC & Westjet are still using theirs. It's getting even more worrisome for travelers  because more and more countries have put airspace bans in place, the entire EU, China, Mexico, Australia and the list is growing.  Up to this point neither CDN airline is allowing people to change flights without paying the stiff fee (worse for those who have gone with the new bare bones fares)*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> That's the one I was using, put in my number and name and it told me I hadn't booked through Aircanada so couldn't use it.



So strange. That's the one the AC rep gave me when we booked ours last time and it worked.  Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Short version, there was a plane crash Sunday, the 2nd in less than 6 months with the same type of plane, similar circumstances, within minutes of take-off. Up to this point several airlines have grounded their planes but both AC & Westjet are still using theirs. It's getting even more worrisome for travelers  because more and more countries have put airspace bans in place, the entire EU, China, Mexico, Australia and the list is growing.  Up to this point neither CDN airline is allowing people to change flights without paying the stiff fee (worse for those who have gone with the new bare bones fares)*



Wow. That really isn't good business is it? And tragic too. Hopefully they solve the problem with the planes before any more tragedies.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *If the payment is split into 2, no it won't count. This is from the terms & conditions of the promo*
> 
> *Collectors must make eligible purchases of $50 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction*



As long as you have 1 Amazon order confirmation showing a total over $50 - even if it ships in 2 - you should be able to fix that on AirMiles chat if it doesn’t post automatically. It’s happened to me 2 or 3 times - I think because we have Amazon Prime - and AirMiles chat always treats it like 1 order.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kitntrip said:


> Does anyone know if an order for $52 from Amazon, but is actually split into 2 different payment times (1 item is a preorder, which I wasn't aware of) will count as a $50 purchase for the mix and match AM promotion? I'm thinking no.





Donald - my hero said:


> *If the payment is split into 2, no it won't count. This is from the terms & conditions of the promo*
> 
> *Collectors must make eligible purchases of $50 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction*





osully said:


> As long as you have 1 Amazon order confirmation showing a total over $50 - even if it ships in 2 - you should be able to fix that on AirMiles chat if it doesn’t post automatically. It’s happened to me 2 or 3 times - I think because we have Amazon Prime - and AirMiles chat always treats it like 1 order.



Agreed.  Amazon often splits my orders into 2 or more.  But as long as my original order shows that I had the correct dollar amount for my order I always get the air miles.  Sometimes the air miles automatically come through just fine.  But sometimes I have to contact Air Miles.  Just keep your e-mail confirmation showing you placed the order meeting the $50 requirements (in red above) in 1 order and you will get the miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just read about someone on Facebook contacting the personal shopper program to get a quote on MNSSHP tickets.  It never occured to me that Air Miles could provide those.  I resigned myself to paying for them out of my paypal account, which would take a huge hit.  I'll have to get a quote as my trip gets closer.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

reebee flyers are up!  Mar 15-17 is Spend 100 /Get 100 at Safeway/Sobeys

nothing is leaping out as a good AM deal to me, or even "on sale" but I could probably come up with a $100 order...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic has the gift card deal back! Spend $200 get 100 miles! I'm sure the other Sobeys will have something similar as well.

Edit to add:  At the very bottom, it has:

35 miles for every $25 in gift cards for Aldo, Cabelas, Mastermind Toys and The Children's Place.

Not too shabby batch of stores!


----------



## Disney Addicted

So how do you know if your plane is a MAX?  Does it need to actually say MAX in it when telling you the aircraft type?


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> So how do you know if your plane is a MAX?  Does it need to actually say MAX in it when telling you the aircraft type?



Go to this website and enter your flight info. Note: the airlines can change your aircraft right up until flight time. Yes it will say MAX if your flight is on one.

https://www.seatguru.com/

 I was going to book a connecting flight home to Ottawa from Toronto. Decided to give myself and extra hour, in case. Booked the flight. Yesterday I went to the site and noticed that the earlier flight was on a MAX 8.


----------



## ottawamom

Flyer review. I am glad there isn't anything too enticing in this weeks flyers. I need to eat through the freezer in anticipation of Mega Miles deals coming out next week. Just a few fresh fruits and veggies for me this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> As long as you have 1 Amazon order confirmation showing a total over $50 - even if it ships in 2 - you should be able to fix that on AirMiles chat if it doesn’t post automatically. It’s happened to me 2 or 3 times - I think because we have Amazon Prime - and AirMiles chat always treats it like 1 order.





Disney Addicted said:


> Agreed.  Amazon often splits my orders into 2 or more.  But as long as my original order shows that I had the correct dollar amount for my order I always get the air miles.  Sometimes the air miles automatically come through just fine.  But sometimes I have to contact Air Miles.  Just keep your e-mail confirmation showing you placed the order meeting the $50 requirements (in red above) in 1 order and you will get the miles.



*Agreed,  I've had orders split into 2 shipments but I think this situation might be different because the payment is also being split? I've also had this happen and the invoice I got thru email showed 2 separate totals as well.  Just not sure how agreeable airmiles would be if you need to chase down the miles and you get a rep who insists on seeing the receipt *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can i just say how much i love my hubby??? Wandered downstairs to start the kettle for some tea, grab some breakie and found this on the table with a little love note (NOT included cause, SAPPY  ) He also had the receipt from Staples beside it with a concerned comment "i swiped my card but no miles, do we need to return this stuff?" That makes swipe 9 & 10!*
* *


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Go to this website and enter your flight info. Note: the airlines can change your aircraft right up until flight time. Yes it will say MAX if your flight is on one.
> 
> https://www.seatguru.com/
> 
> I was going to book a connecting flight home to Ottawa from Toronto. Decided to give myself and extra hour, in case. Booked the flight. Yesterday I went to the site and noticed that the earlier flight was on a MAX 8.



Thanks.  I checked both and neither say MAX.  Just Boeing 737-800 and 737-700.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can i just say how much i love my hubby??? Wandered downstairs to start the kettle for some tea, grab some breakie and found this on the table with a little love note (NOT included cause, SAPPY  ) He also had the receipt from Staples beside it with a concerned comment "i swiped my card but no miles, do we need to return this stuff?" That makes swipe 9 & 10!*
> *View attachment 387936 *



aww—i’m a sucker for a sweet love note!


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *Agreed,  I've had orders split into 2 shipments but I think this situation might be different because the payment is also being split? I've also had this happen and the invoice I got thru email showed 2 separate totals as well.  Just not sure how agreeable airmiles would be if you need to chase down the miles and you get a rep who insists on seeing the receipt *



Yeah, I used Amazon credit to pay so the whole $52 has been taken, so I'm not sure how it would work in this case?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Yeah, I used Amazon credit to pay so the whole $52 has been taken, so I'm not sure how it would work in this case?


*In this case you should be fine! I thought you said the payment had been split as well as the shipment and that was what created the confusion for me (doesn't take much  ) SO as long as your receipt shows it as one transaction even if the miles don't post properly you'll have no trouble chasing them down!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not going to tag or quote everyone but wanted to pass on that the Boeing 800 MAX are now banned from Canadian airspace so once the planes that are currently flying land they will no longer be allowed to take off. I can imagine this will create a massive scheduling headache for all of the March Break travelers & i hope everyone manages to get home without too much trouble.*

*Heaven help all of the customer service reps at both Westjet and Air Canada over the next few days as people slowly realize they might be in a bit of a pickle!!! I know that when we're on holidays we don't pay much attention to the news and don't give any thought to our flight home until it's time to get to the airport. Since we always pay for seat selection when returning there's no need to do the 24 hr check-in and i think it was 5 years ago that they made some sweeping changes to the type of stuff allowed in carry-on and we ended up needing to gate-check one of our bags to avoid leaving things in MCO *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, my sister's family is headed to Orlando on Saturday via Air Canada.  I'll make sure to pass this info along to her. Should they check in with their travel agent to see if anything needs to be re-booked?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, my sister's family is headed to Orlando on Saturday via Air Canada.  I'll make sure to pass this info along to her. Should they check in with their travel agent to see if anything needs to be re-booked?


*No they won't need to rebook, the airline will just need to be shuffling planes around .. here's the info from the Air Canada announcement and based on this I would say they'll be fine. If they booked with a travel agent you can bet that they are already working to get their clients set up*
*
Air Canada's cancellation and rebooking policies are in place with full fee waiver for affected customers. We are working to rebook impacted customers as soon as possible but given the magnitude of our 737 MAX operations which on average carry nine to twelve thousand customers per day, customers can expect delays in rebooking and in reaching Air Canada call centres and we appreciate our customers' patience.

*


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks.  I checked both and neither say MAX.  Just Boeing 737-800 and 737-700.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Not going to tag or quote everyone but wanted to pass on that the Boeing 800 MAX are now banned from Canadian airspace so once the planes that are currently flying land they will no longer be allowed to take off. I can imagine this will create a massive scheduling headache for all of the March Break travelers & i hope everyone manages to get home without too much trouble.*
> 
> *Heaven help all of the customer service reps at both Westjet and Air Canada over the next few days as people slowly realize they might be in a bit of a pickle!!! I know that when we're on holidays we don't pay much attention to the news and don't give any thought to our flight home until it's time to get to the airport. Since we always pay for seat selection when returning there's no need to do the 24 hr check-in and i think it was 5 years ago that they made some sweeping changes to the type of stuff allowed in carry-on and we ended up needing to gate-check one of our bags to avoid leaving things in MCO *



We're flying YYJ-SEA-CUN on Delta in 6 days. I called the international customer service number, got through to a lovely woman in less than 2 minutes and she checked our flights and confirmed that while we are on a Boeing 737-800, it is not a Max 8. 

We are flying back from LAX in August via Westjet but I would expect that this will all get resolved one way or another long before then!


----------



## Disney Addicted

My daughter's school's flight home from LAX is Friday afternoon with United.  As far as I can tell their planes (connecting flight) are not the MAX but still, if United has any MAX planes they might be delayed with shuffling.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was glad to see the Bonus spend 100 get 100 AM at Safeway for the weekend.  I was getting a couple of trays of food for the daughter's shower on the weekend...so at least I'll get some bonus miles out of it!  I'm pretty sure I can top it up to the 100.00 mark


----------



## Disney Addicted

My daughter is killing me!  LOL  She's been in Disneyland for over an hour and hasn't been on a single ride.  She phoned just now and said she & her buddy were just walking around.  They figured they'd do some rides after their Disney youth series workshop that starts at 2 pm.  Argh...  I remindered her the workshop is THREE hours long.  They have 2 1/2 hours - go ride something!  Go straight to Indiana Jones!  OMG... someone has to pry me away from iCloud's find my phone.

Hey, iCloud's map and google maps can't agree on the same location for Indiana Jones and Pirates of the Caribbean.  I think she just made it to Indiana.


----------



## juniorbugman

So Shell must be rewarding me for coming to visit them a couple of times a week.  I just got this email from airmiles about earning bonus points when I use cash miles in store.
I really don't save my air miles for anything special so I will use my cash miles to buy my lottery tickets and earn bonus miles to boot and right now my swipes will count towards my total of 15.

Until April 10, 2019, you'll get
20 Bonus Miles
every time you use AIR MILES Cash Miles 
at the pump or in-store at participating 
Shell locations.*


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> My daughter's school's flight home from LAX is Friday afternoon with United.  As far as I can tell their planes (connecting flight) are not the MAX but still, if United has any MAX planes they might be delayed with shuffling.




Air travelers should be aware that the Federal Aviation Administration has temporarily grounded all Boeing 737 Max aircraft in the United States. Boeing has two main versions of the 737 Max — the Max 8 and Max 9.

According to the FAA, there are 387 Boeing 737 Max 8 and 737 Max 9 aircraft registered worldwide, and 74 registered in the U.S. *Southwest Airlines* has 34 of the 737 Max 8, *American Airlines* has 24 and *United Airlines* has 14 of the 737 Max 9.


----------



## BLAZEY

CanadianKrista said:


> I have a decent threshold for Sobey's this week too 50AM/$100 spend, lowest with most miles I've seen I think.  Last week it was 30AM/$110.   And I'll be going all out on the coke deals - 50AM/3 cases or 30 for the slim cases - Coke zero cherry and vanilla showed up at Loblaws this week and I almost lost my mind, it's been a year I think since they were in Canada.  I bought 3 yesterday, but refrained so I could wait for airmiles.  And lo, there's an airmiles deal!  I'll be stocking up


I'm another Coke Zero Cherry fan. It only comes out seasonally here in Canada (BOOO). I bought some when we were in the US and it lasted me 4 months. They Have they Coke Zero Vanilla too! Yes I will be stacking up. I don't drink it every day but those few cases need to last me 6-8 months!


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> Air travelers should be aware that the Federal Aviation Administration has temporarily grounded all Boeing 737 Max aircraft in the United States. Boeing has two main versions of the 737 Max — the Max 8 and Max 9.
> 
> According to the FAA, there are 387 Boeing 737 Max 8 and 737 Max 9 aircraft registered worldwide, and 74 registered in the U.S. *Southwest Airlines* has 34 of the 737 Max 8, *American Airlines* has 24 and *United Airlines* has 14 of the 737 Max 9.


Canada has now ground them as well according to the CBC.


----------



## cari12

With the spend $100 get 100AM plus my MyOffers spend $100 get 50 AM plus the “Miss you” offer of spend $100 get 75 AM, looks like it’s worth my while to spend $100 at Safeway this weekend!


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> We're flying YYJ-SEA-CUN on Delta in 6 days. I called the international customer service number, got through to a lovely woman in less than 2 minutes and she checked our flights and confirmed that while we are on a Boeing 737-800, it is not a Max 8.
> 
> We are flying back from LAX in August via Westjet but I would expect that this will all get resolved one way or another long before then!


My MIL texted me this morning letting me know that Delta doesn't have any of those MAX planes in their fleet. We too fly out in 6 days YYJ-SEA-SNA for our Disneyland Trip. Does you flight YYJ-SEA leave at "Stupid o'clock" in the morning on March 19?


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *In this case you should be fine! I thought you said the payment had been split as well as the shipment and that was what created the confusion for me (doesn't take much  ) SO as long as your receipt shows it as one transaction even if the miles don't post properly you'll have no trouble chasing them down!*[/QUOTE
> 
> No, I was the confused one, I forgot I had used the credit and when I checked last night, I was like oohhh yeah, lol.


----------



## Aladora

BLAZEY said:


> My MIL texted me this morning letting me know that Delta doesn't have any of those MAX planes in their fleet. We too fly out in 6 days YYJ-SEA-SNA for our Disneyland Trip. Does you flight YYJ-SEA leave at "Stupid o'clock" in the morning on March 19?



Sure does....5:40am. Are you on the same flight?


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> Sure does....5:40am. Are you on the same flight?


Yep. All 8 of us. DH, DD, myself, DMIL, DBIL. DSIL, and 2 nieces. Fortunately I live 10 minutes from the airport.


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> So Shell must be rewarding me for coming to visit them a couple of times a week.  I just got this email from airmiles about earning bonus points when I use cash miles in store.
> I really don't save my air miles for anything special so I will use my cash miles to buy my lottery tickets and earn bonus miles to boot and right now my swipes will count towards my total of 15.
> 
> Until April 10, 2019, you'll get
> 20 Bonus Miles
> every time you use AIR MILES Cash Miles
> at the pump or in-store at participating
> Shell locations.*


I received that as well, just keep in mind that you may need some cash miles for the Mega Miles.  I have 500 cash miles available so I don't think I will use any just in case.  At least till the Mega Miles is over.


----------



## Aladora

Cool! We're near Saxe Point but will stay with my mom who is near Broadmead.

It's just the three of us, me, DH and DS. We have a pretty tight layover in SEA, land at 6:27 and our CUN flight takes off at 8:00. We are in (WOOT!) 1st class so we have priority boarding, deplaning and our bags should be first off but I'm still in a bit of a panic about getting our bags, getting through customs and immigration, going back through security and then taking the two trains to our next flight.

We'll see if either of us identifies the other and is brave enough to wander over to a stranger and say hi!


----------



## BLAZEY

Aladora said:


> Cool! We're near Saxe Point but will stay with my mom who is near Broadmead.
> 
> It's just the three of us, me, DH and DS. We have a pretty tight layover in SEA, land at 6:27 and our CUN flight takes off at 8:00. We are in (WOOT!) 1st class so we have priority boarding, deplaning and our bags should be first off but I'm still in a bit of a panic about getting our bags, getting through customs and immigration, going back through security and then taking the two trains to our next flight.
> 
> We'll see if either of us identifies the other and is brave enough to wander over to a stranger and say hi!


Lucky First Class! We have about 3 hours in Seattle. Hopefully everyone will be on time and get settled early so we can leave early! Our flights got changed by Delta a couple of months back I had to change the return flights as they had us with a 46 minute layover in Seattle on the way home. Yeah getting 8 people and 3 kids across SeaTac, not going to risk it. Knowing my luck that's when one of the kids is going to say I need to pee! We have much better layovers and flight times now. and we didn't have to pay change fees because Delta changed the flights first.


----------



## ottawamom

Shopped at Rexall today on DS card. His L&G for 2AM for Halls didn't work. I didn't realize this until I was home (was more worried about the 60AM email that didn't get scanned). Updated my spreadsheet. He is 2AM away from being able to make 3x95AM redemptions. I want him to have that for Mega Miles. Back to the store I go. Picked up some of the sponges/puffs 99 cents get 3AM when you get two (thanks to all the chat about them this week). Tomorrow when they post I can change him over to Dream and then forget about his account.

DH has 291AM in cash so he's good. I on the other hand need to get about 70 to be ready for Mega Miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> Air travelers should be aware that the Federal Aviation Administration has temporarily grounded all Boeing 737 Max aircraft in the United States. Boeing has two main versions of the 737 Max — the Max 8 and Max 9.
> 
> According to the FAA, there are 387 Boeing 737 Max 8 and 737 Max 9 aircraft registered worldwide, and 74 registered in the U.S. *Southwest Airlines* has 34 of the 737 Max 8, *American Airlines* has 24 and *United Airlines* has 14 of the 737 Max 9.



Thanks.  I didn't know there are two versions of the 737 Max.



Aladora said:


> Sure does....5:40am. Are you on the same flight?





BLAZEY said:


> Yep. All 8 of us. DH, DD, myself, DMIL, DBIL. DSIL, and 2 nieces. Fortunately I live 10 minutes from the airport.





Aladora said:


> Cool! We're near Saxe Point but will stay with my mom who is near Broadmead.
> 
> It's just the three of us, me, DH and DS. We have a pretty tight layover in SEA, land at 6:27 and our CUN flight takes off at 8:00. We are in (WOOT!) 1st class so we have priority boarding, deplaning and our bags should be first off but I'm still in a bit of a panic about getting our bags, getting through customs and immigration, going back through security and then taking the two trains to our next flight.
> 
> We'll see if either of us identifies the other and is brave enough to wander over to a stranger and say hi!



Ohh that's too funny.  You guys just have to meet each other.    Put lime green Mickey heads on your suitcases.  Is that still a DIS thing?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday afternoon flyer updates completed in the first post. *
*Fuzzy Rexall ON Flyer*
*Looks like a threshold spend on the weekend AND a Head-to-Toe promo (not sure which day too blurry) Also noteworthy it's only valid for 6 days so no flyer next Thursday*

*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON flyer*


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> I received that as well, just keep in mind that you may need some cash miles for the Mega Miles. I have 500 cash miles available so I don't think I will use any just in case. At least till the Mega Miles is over.


Not a problem as I have lots and lots of cash miles.


----------



## tinkerone

Saw this posted on FB.  Can't be read mostly but interesting non the less.
Eta- posted as Newfoundland offers so take with a grain of salt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop! If it's similar for NS, I see five no problem!


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just received my food processor that I ordered with my miles on March 6 and I never even got an email that it had been shipped.  When my parcel came to the door I thought it was my Chapters order.  My order status on the air miles site still shows as order in process.  Good thing I was home today but it did have to be signed for so I know that they couldn't have just left it at my door.  Now to see what I am going to make with it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did a couple of more swipes today,  Shell for an ultimate dining card and then urban Fresh for some OMG clusters,  2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM .*

*Spied this sign in the door at shell! I can't tell how much you need to spend but looks like a good deal if you don't mind a sammich from a gas station *
* *


----------



## tinkerone

From FB.  Says its for Ontario.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So there is a new batch of offers at Shell and it does in fact include that offer i took a picture of ...  Buy a sammich, and add a small can of Pringles & a drink for $1.99 and get 50 AM. Now I don't think i could eat that myself BUT the Shell i went to is right downtown Toronto and I passed a LOT of people who I'm sure would LOVE to have that to eat! Currently the terms & conditions is a dead link, hopefully that clears up soon.*

*Shell in store offers*


----------



## osully

I don’t know if it’s because I booked with AirMiles, or because I had to call and change our November flights, but I noticed yesterday in the AirCanada app when looking at the “fare details” that included in our tickets was a few awesome perks: 


First and second checked bag included 
Standby for earlier flights 
Lounge access for $25 
Free advance seat selection 
Free preferred seat selection 
Air Canada Bistro voucher 
Priority check-in, baggage handling, and boarding 
So even though our flight is so far out I was able to choose our seats, and get preferred seats! I’m kind of amazed! 

Does anyone know if AirMiles flights always include that?


----------



## osully

tinkerone said:


> From FB.  Says its for Ontario.


Yippee! Have been waiting for the gift card offer. Looks like I’ll be doing Sobeys and Sobeys Urban Fresh gift cards for sure. Then using them at FreshCo


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *So there is a new batch of offers at Shell and it does in fact include that offer i took a picture of .. $1.99 for a sammich, small can of Pringles & a drink and get 50 AM. Now I don't think i could eat that myself BUT the Shell i went to is right downtown Toronto and I passed a LOT of people who I'm sure would LOVE to have that to eat! Currently the terms & conditions is a dead link, hopefully that clears up soon.*
> 
> *Shell in store offers*


Just to clarify, that's buy the sammich and then pay $1.99 to upgrade with a can of pringles and a drink, not get it all for $1.99, correct?  That's how it reads to me anyways.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I don’t know if it’s because I booked with AirMiles, or because I had to call and change our November flights, but I noticed yesterday in the AirCanada app when looking at the “fare details” that included in our tickets was a few awesome perks:
> 
> 
> First and second checked bag included
> Standby for earlier flights
> Lounge access for $25
> Free advance seat selection
> Free preferred seat selection
> Air Canada Bistro voucher
> Priority check-in, baggage handling, and boarding
> So even though our flight is so far out I was able to choose our seats, and get preferred seats! I’m kind of amazed!
> 
> Does anyone know if AirMiles flights always include that?



*NOPE, usually tickets from Airmiles are one step above the bare minimum! Those are some amazing perks!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just to clarify, that's buy the sammich and then pay $1.99 to upgrade with a can of pringles and a drink, not get it all for $1.99, correct?  That's how it reads to me anyways.


*Good eye! That makes more sense, i plead exhaustion due to the 4:30 alarm to catch the butt-crack-of-stupid O'clock bus into Toronto  I couldn't find any accurate information anywhere since the link for the terms & conditions is dead. I'll edit my post to reflect your (much better) understanding of the offer I think it's still a great deal for a some pretty easy miles*


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> I don’t know if it’s because I booked with AirMiles, or because I had to call and change our November flights, but I noticed yesterday in the AirCanada app when looking at the “fare details” that included in our tickets was a few awesome perks:
> 
> 
> First and second checked bag included
> Standby for earlier flights
> Lounge access for $25
> Free advance seat selection
> Free preferred seat selection
> Air Canada Bistro voucher
> Priority check-in, baggage handling, and boarding
> So even though our flight is so far out I was able to choose our seats, and get preferred seats! I’m kind of amazed!
> 
> Does anyone know if AirMiles flights always include that?



@osully if you find out if you got those perks because you booked with Airmiles, do you mind posting?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm so glad to see the Sobey's gift cards are back!  I wonder if we're allowed to purchase up to 5 gift card's per collector card like in the past.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I don’t know if it’s because I booked with AirMiles, or because I had to call and change our November flights, but I noticed yesterday in the AirCanada app when looking at the “fare details” that included in our tickets was a few awesome perks:
> 
> 
> First and second checked bag included
> Standby for earlier flights
> Lounge access for $25
> Free advance seat selection
> Free preferred seat selection
> Air Canada Bistro voucher
> Priority check-in, baggage handling, and boarding
> So even though our flight is so far out I was able to choose our seats, and get preferred seats! I’m kind of amazed!
> 
> Does anyone know if AirMiles flights always include that?



I just checked my flights to Florida booked with Airmiles and I am sorry to report I have none of those perks. I get the standard pay for everything in the details. Did you have to pay anything extra to change your flights? Maybe they bumped you up when they did the change.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm so glad to see the Sobey's gift cards are back!  I wonder if we're allowed to purchase up to 5 gift card's per collector card like in the past.



Back of the coupon posted on FB.  It is up to 5 gift cards again!


----------



## mort1331

When does the mega miles start?
Here comes the gc for both cards. That will push us to onyx for the year. Nice


----------



## mort1331

Just supersized tinks downloads..Looks like Mar 21 starting....just in time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> When does the mega miles start?
> Here comes the gc for both cards. That will push us to onyx for the year. Nice



*I started a thread for this promo! Mach 21st - April 25th and I'm thinking it looks much easier than the last few of these promos*

*Mega Miles 2019 Thread*


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I just checked my flights to Florida booked with Airmiles and I am sorry to report I have none of those perks. I get the standard pay for everything in the details. Did you have to pay anything extra to change your flights? Maybe they bumped you up when they did the change.



No we just paid the fare that showed on AM plus the taxes and fees. They did not charge anything to change my flights since they had changed them. They must have added it since the person I spoke to when I had to change my flights did say she felt pretty bad for me.

Sorry to hear it's not always an AM perk!! I will have to really enjoy it!


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok...mix and match...I'm confused. Categories...indigo is not under books???


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did a couple of more swipes today,  Shell for an ultimate dining card and then urban Fresh for some OMG clusters,  2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM .*
> 
> *Spied this sign in the door at shell! I can't tell how much you need to spend but looks like a good deal if you don't mind a sammich from a gas station *
> *View attachment 388144 *



Ok, so my husband's card still needed another 46 bonus air miles for his cash miles.  I wanted him to have two cash mile spends for Mega Miles.  I decided to try out the Shell offer.  I purchased a hot dog, the pringles and a bottle of water.  $3.68 plus tax = $4.16 and was given the 50 bonus miles.  It worked out to .083 cents a mile.  I figure that's a pretty good return!  It was either do that or pay $50 for a Netflix gift card to get the 50 bonus air miles.  Cash is short right now so I opted for the meal.  I ate half the hog dog and threw it out but I put the chips & water aside for later. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *I started a thread for this promo! Mach 21st - April 25th and I'm thinking it looks much easier than the last few of these promos*
> 
> *Mega Miles 2019 Thread*



So much easier!  Maybe that's why they reduce the bonus air miles at the end.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Ok, so my husband's card still needed another 46 bonus air miles for his cash miles.  I wanted him to have two cash mile spends for Mega Miles.  I decided to try out the Shell offer.  I purchased a hot dog, the pringles and a bottle of water.  $3.68 plus tax = $4.16 and was given the 50 bonus miles.  It worked out to .083 cents a mile.  I figure that's a pretty good return!  It was either do that or pay $50 for a Netflix gift card to get the 50 bonus air miles.  Cash is short right now so I opted for the meal.  I ate half the hog dog and threw it out but I put the chips & water aside for later.
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier!  Maybe that's why they reduce the bonus air miles at the end.


Hotdogs count?  I might have to give this offer a try.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Hotdogs count?  I might have to give this offer a try.



Yes.  I was charged .99 for the Dasani water; $1 for the pringles (soo small); and $1.69 for the hot dog.  While the offer said select beverages no one seemed certain which beverages (beyond saying they had to be coke brand) so I stuck with the water.


----------



## Tinetine

Spotthecat said:


> Ok...mix and match...I'm confused. Categories...indigo is not under books???


When i drop down the Books category under the "browse categories tabs ", it does appear, but not on the front page ! And Indigo also appears under department store, which leaves me a bit confused and unsure. I thought to do Indigo, amazon and LLBean this weekend, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinetine said:


> When i drop down the Books category under the "browse categories tabs ", it does appear, but not on the front page ! And Indigo also appears under department store, which leaves me a bit confused and unsure. I thought to do Indigo, amazon and LLBean this weekend, now I'm not so sure.



*It's not in the book category for this specific promo,  they have grouped them together in what makes little to no sense to me. All of the stores I would shop at are all lumped into department store so I didn't even try to complete this!!*


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Ok, so my husband's card still needed another 46 bonus air miles for his cash miles.  I wanted him to have two cash mile spends for Mega Miles.  I decided to try out the Shell offer.  I purchased a hot dog, the pringles and a bottle of water.  $3.68 plus tax = *$4.16 and was given the 50 bonus miles.  It worked out to .083 cents a mile.  I figure that's a pretty good return! * It was either do that or pay $50 for a Netflix gift card to get the 50 bonus air miles.  Cash is short right now so I opted for the meal.  I ate half the hog dog and threw it out but I put the chips & water aside for later.
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier!  Maybe that's why they reduce the bonus air miles at the end.



Thats a great return. The hotdog might have sucked, but if you look at it you got paid to eat and buy it. 50am is just over $5. So eat up.
Now if only I could get a skid of those.


----------



## hdrolfe

That hot dog deal is intriguing. My kid loves hot dogs. He does not like pringles but I do. May have to see about this... 50 AM is a good return for that!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email to let me know that Dell has a 10X multiplier right now HOWEVER, it's good thru till March 29th so if you're thinking about it, wait till next week and use it towards your Mega Miles coupon count*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's not in the book category for this specific promo,  they have grouped them together in what makes little to no sense to me. All of the stores I would shop at are all lumped into department store so I didn't even try to complete this!!*


I did a spend at Chapters (which I had to do now because I treated myself with my Christmas money and bought myself a new Kobo and it was only on sale this week) and thought maybe I should check out the promo but then the Bay and Amazon are all lumped together so I will save the rest of my online shopping for Mega Miles.  I will for sure need printer ink from either the Source or Staples by then and want (not need) some stuff from Amazon.


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh and 14 of my 15 swipes are done.  Just need to go to Shell for lottery and I will be done.  I think I have just finished my 4 $100 shops at Sobeys for bonus miles as well.  What would I have done without you guys helping me along?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Reporting on our swipes, yesterday for hubby*

*Metro for $25 Netflix Gift card*
*Staples for paper (that he intentionally didn't buy on Wednesday, GO HUBBY!)*
*For me today:*

*Metro for another $25 Netflix Gift Card*
*Rexall for one of my better scores! Toothpaste on clearance for $2.14 LnG offer of 5 AM*
*That takes us up to either 13 or 14 (one receipt has grown legs!) but it runs till March 25th and I'll easily finish up and get the 150 AM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm gonna put something out there for people to mull over. I keep seeing several of you mention that you can easily do an order thru Staples because you always need ink and I can't keep this to myself anymore. We bought a printer about 18 months ago -- during one of the big promos -- and we STILL haven't bought any ink for that thing, SERIOUSLY, no ink!! It's an Epson Eco Tank, it cost us around $500 because we needed a more heavy-duty one for hubby's business but they do come in smaller versions and are currently on sale at Staples. It came with enough ink to fill up each tank more than once, and once we do need more ink? The bottles only cost $18.00 and is supposed to be enough for over 6000 pages. Ours came with some bonus bottles and those are still sitting sealed in the cupboard. We were spending over $200 twice a year on ink so this has more than earned it's keep now*

*This is the one we have*
*Epson Eco Tank Printer*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm gonna put something out there for people to mull over. I keep seeing several of you mention that you can easily do an order thru Staples because you always need ink and I can't keep this to myself anymore. We bought a printer about 18 months ago -- during one of the big promos -- and we STILL haven't bought any ink for that thing, SERIOUSLY, no ink!! It's an Epson Eco Tank, it cost us around $500 because we needed a more heavy-duty one for hubby's business but they do come in smaller versions and are currently on sale at Staples. It came with enough ink to fill up each tank more than once, and once we do need more ink? The bottles only cost $18.00 and is supposed to be enough for over 6000 pages. Ours came with some bonus bottles and those are still sitting sealed in the cupboard. We were spending over $200 twice a year on ink so this has more than earned it's keep now*
> 
> *This is the one we have*
> *Epson Eco Tank Printer*


Wow!  I didn't know such a thing existed.  Now I'm hoping my printer dies and I've never wished for that before.  Never having to run out for a cartridge?  That's a dream come true.
Now on my bucket list!


----------



## mort1331

They have had lots of radio commercials for that printer lately. We rarely need to print. So just need one that did not dry out. Picked up a Brother and have had no worries. But as said if we print 100 pages a year thats a lot.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just finished my last shop for the Mix & Match.  Thankfully each of the stores was in a different category.

1) Bentley's - carry-on suitcase
2) Staples - ink
3) AliExpress - bunch of electronic stuff hubby wanted


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *So there is a new batch of offers at Shell and it does in fact include that offer i took a picture of ...  Buy a sammich, and add a small can of Pringles & a drink for $1.99 and get 50 AM. Now I don't think i could eat that myself BUT the Shell i went to is right downtown Toronto and I passed a LOT of people who I'm sure would LOVE to have that to eat! Currently the terms & conditions is a dead link, hopefully that clears up soon.*
> 
> *Shell in store offers*


I will go tomorrow to do a swipe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> I don’t know if it’s because I booked with AirMiles, or because I had to call and change our November flights, but I noticed yesterday in the AirCanada app when looking at the “fare details” that included in our tickets was a few awesome perks:
> 
> 
> First and second checked bag included
> Standby for earlier flights
> Lounge access for $25
> Free advance seat selection
> Free preferred seat selection
> Air Canada Bistro voucher
> Priority check-in, baggage handling, and boarding
> So even though our flight is so far out I was able to choose our seats, and get preferred seats! I’m kind of amazed!
> 
> Does anyone know if AirMiles flights always include that?


Not really. I booked twice and had to pay extra for extra leg room seats, last summer and this summer.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Just to clarify, that's buy the sammich and then pay $1.99 to upgrade with a can of pringles and a drink, not get it all for $1.99, correct?  That's how it reads to me anyways.


This is what I interpret.


----------



## mkmommy

I am planning on using AM to book an all inclusive trip in November, but I don’t know where to go. 

Most important is want a tropical beach resort with a beach that has lots of shade, and nice to walk on.  Just want to sit on a beach and watch the ocean. Not a foodie so do not need a ton of restaurants, actually prefer a nice buffet as going solo.  

Thinking Punta Cana, anyone have a favorite resort that they would recommend.

When booking with AM, if you cancel do you lose the points.


----------



## mort1331

mkmommy said:


> I am planning on using AM to book an all inclusive trip in November, but I don’t know where to go.
> 
> Most important is want a tropical beach resort with a beach that has lots of shade, and nice to walk on.  Just want to sit on a beach and watch the ocean. Not a foodie so do not need a ton of restaurants, actually prefer a nice buffet as going solo.
> 
> Thinking Punta Cana, anyone have a favorite resort that they would recommend.
> 
> When booking with AM, if you cancel do you lose the points.


If not a foodie..head to Cuba..great beach. Food is good and safe  just not upscale.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mkmommy said:


> I am planning on using AM to book an all inclusive trip in November, but I don’t know where to go.
> 
> Most important is want a tropical beach resort with a beach that has lots of shade, and nice to walk on.  Just want to sit on a beach and watch the ocean. Not a foodie so do not need a ton of restaurants, actually prefer a nice buffet as going solo.
> 
> Thinking Punta Cana, anyone have a favorite resort that they would recommend.
> 
> When booking with AM, if you cancel do you lose the points.





mort1331 said:


> If not a foodie..head to Cuba..great beach. Food is good and safe  just not upscale.


I agree with Mort that if you're not worried about the food Cuba is a great place to go with beautiful beaches.  However, Cuba tends to not have that tropical vibe that other places have.  A lot of the beaches only have shade provided via palapa.  There are a few VERY nice resorts that are new and a few good older ones.  The trouble is there are a lot of bad resorts.  Even within the good resorts there are rooms/buildings that are in bad shape.  You have to understand Cuba before you go or else you may not have an enjoyable experience.  Do not stay in anything less than a 4.5 star.

Punta Cana is a great place to go if you want tropical.  All the beaches are covered in huge palm trees but depending on what part of the coast you are on the water can be rough.  The closer you are to the airport the calmer the water is.  There are lots of great resorts.  One thing that is sometimes an issue for people in the DR is that many places have all open air dining.  So that means the birds can be a nuisance and it also means that without A/C it can be uncomfortable.  Personally, the only real negative to the DR is the timeshare people that hound you day in and day out.  I respect that they are just doing the job they are told to do (and support their families) but after you've told them no thank you 15 times it's gets on your nerves. 

Mexico and Jamaica also very nice.

I can give you a list of  resorts if you want one.


----------



## isabellea

mkmommy said:


> I am planning on using AM to book an all inclusive trip in November, but I don’t know where to go.
> 
> Most important is want a tropical beach resort with a beach that has lots of shade, and nice to walk on.  Just want to sit on a beach and watch the ocean. Not a foodie so do not need a ton of restaurants, actually prefer a nice buffet as going solo.
> 
> Thinking Punta Cana, anyone have a favorite resort that they would recommend.
> 
> When booking with AM, if you cancel do you lose the points.



Look at the Iberostar chain in the Dominan Republic, Mexico or Jamaica. We loved our stay at Iberostar Hacienda Dominicus many years ago. The buffet was amazing (had filet mignon one night) and I liked the small size of the resort.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

isabellea said:


> Look at the Iberostar chain in the Dominan Republic, Mexico or Jamaica. We loved our stay at Iberostar Hacienda Dominicus many years ago. The buffet was amazing (had filet mignon one night) and I liked the small size of the resort.



I stayed at the Iberostar Rose Hall Suites in Montego Bay...loved it!  This is the middle of three resorts (Beach, Suites, Grand) and a smaller resort (400-ish rooms).  It's only 20 minutes from the airport as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I am planning on using AM to book an all inclusive trip in November, but I don’t know where to go.
> 
> When booking with AM, if you cancel do you lose the points.


*You got some great answers about the actual locations to look at but not the insurance part so i did a little digging into that for you!*

*Here's the answer to your questions about what happens to the miles*

*If you have used your AIR MILES® Dream Miles for AIR MILES Package Vacation or Cruise (PVC) bookings through redtag.ca and have insured those travel arrangements under Manulife Travel Insurance For redtag.ca – AIR MILES then, in the event you must cancel your trip, the AIR MILES Dream Miles used will be reinstated to your AIR MILES account.*
*If you want to read more about the entire policy and different options they offer, check out this webpage*

*Insurance for Vacations Using Airmiles*


----------



## ottawamom

I have always been uncertain about whether 100% of your AM used would go back into your account. The terms below are a little unclear as to whether you only get 50% back or if under certain conditions you would be able to get 100% back. Any thought?
*
Trip Cancellation (if you have to cancel your travel plans before you leave for your trip)*

From the moment you purchase your policy, you will be protected for the cost of your trip if you have to unexpectedly cancel before the departure date.
Cancel for any Reason (14 days or more before your departure date) – it’s included free of charge. If you simply change your mind and no longer wish to travel, we will give you 50% of the non-refundable trip cost. No questions asked!
If you have used your AIR MILES® Dream Miles for AIR MILES Package Vacation or Cruise (PVC) bookings through redtag.ca and have insured those travel arrangements under Manulife Travel Insurance For redtag.ca – AIR MILES then, in the event you must cancel your trip, the AIR MILES Dream Miles used will be reinstated to your AIR MILES account.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did a couple of more swipes today,  Shell for an ultimate dining card and then urban Fresh for some OMG clusters,  2.99 buy 2 get 10 AM .*
> 
> *Spied this sign in the door at shell! I can't tell how much you need to spend but looks like a good deal if you don't mind a sammich from a gas station *
> *View attachment 388144 *



Hi Hon
I tried to read the fine print.......I am not able to see it to well...thought you might be able to help?
Can I do more than one of this promo (sandwich,coke product and pringles) per day just so long as it's separate transactions?
Sorry I know I am back tracking the thread but I am just trying to get caught up.
Thanks
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I tried to read the fine print.......I am not able to see it to well...thought you might be able to help?
> Can I do more than one of this promo (sandwich,coke product and pringles) per day just so long as it's separate transactions?
> Sorry I know I am back tracking the thread but I am just trying to get caught up.
> Thanks
> Mel



*Welcome home! I figured someone would be wanting to know about the fine print so I did take a close up of that but it doesn't answer your question exactly and the link on the website still isn't active.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Welcome home! I figured someone would be wanting to know about the fine print so I did take a close up of that but it doesn't answer your question exactly and the link on the website still isn't active.*
> View attachment 388838


Hi Hon
Thanks for the welcome home ~~Hugs~~
Well I need gas so I am headed out and am going to give it a try,,,I'll report back.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sooooo.... I did three separate transactions using debit-credit-gas card....clerk acknowledged that I should have gotten 50 bonus airmiles for each one however their system appears to be down so no airmiles on any of the bills.He did scan my card for each purchase. 
I will wait a few days to see if the airmiles post. Shell is usually good about posting at least within a week.
Time will tell. Sons will eat the sandwiches/me nah.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

So I have not done the Shell meal yet, when I went this weekend no hotdogs or anything hot. The counter person was solo and said they only can do that when they have others working. But priced out the hotdogs were 1.39 plus the 1.99 even with tax, I am getting paid to eat the bad hotdogs. Where is my skid.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I wonder how come the hot dogs are cheaper at your location!  I was charged $1.69.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> I wonder how come the hot dogs are cheaper at your location!  I was charged $1.69.


Your location has the gourmet type.


----------



## hdrolfe

Third week in a row I have spend $25 get 50 AM at rexall. They seem to have realized I don't spend that much at a time. May stop by this week, summer is coming and I need some summer-ish supplies. 

So not happy to be back at work after a quiet March break. I need another vacation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

March Break is just starting here in Halifax.

My sister's family is at Cabana Bay for the week and likely in line for Forbidden Journey as I type. *FOMO*


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Third week in a row I have spend $25 get 50 AM at rexall. They seem to have realized I don't spend that much at a time. May stop by this week, summer is coming and I need some summer-ish supplies.
> 
> So not happy to be back at work after a quiet March break. I need another vacation.


I would rather have the Spend $25 get 50 AM than my Spend $50 get 60 AM. Rexall’s offers have been disappointing lately. Saving the bullets for Mega Miles Offer. Happy Monday!


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> March Break is just starting here in Halifax.
> 
> My sister's family is at Cabana Bay for the week and likely in line for Forbidden Journey as I type. *FOMO*


Sigh. We stayed at Cabana Bay for March Break one year. My husband and both my kids have their birthdays the same week in March ( ds turned 15 today !), which is usally the week of March Break. Three years ago we decided a Universal trip would be our family birthday celebration. It was amazing ! 
This year we moved and unpacked . Not as fun.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I would rather have the Spend $25 get 50 AM than my Spend $50 get 60 AM. Rexall’s offers have been disappointing lately. Saving the bullets for Mega Miles Offer. Happy Monday!



*I would LOVE either of those offers! Mine is spend $60 get 60 on BOTH cards and I was really hoping for an email coupon to combine with that so i could get a decent return this week. I had briefly thought that Thursday would bring a big double offer but since MM starts that day I doubt it  I have a very long list of things i really need to pick up and shouldn't put off much longer (my Ferritin level has dropped to half of what is was in December and THAT was low which means back on Supplements, sigh) I'm wondering if i should jump over to the PC thread to see if i could make some sense out of that? Maybe someone will take pity on the Duck over there and help her figure it out *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Guess i should have whined sooner, just refreshed my email again and look what popped up from Rexall! I'm going to switch my secondary card over to cash miles and head to Rexall tomorrow so i can use the MM cash miles coupon next week, win-win!!*

*Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday March 18th - Thursday March 25th*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Guess i should have whined sooner, just refreshed my email again and look what popped up from Rexall! I'm going to switch my secondary card over to cash miles and head to Rexall tomorrow so i can use the MM cash miles coupon next week, win-win!!*
> 
> *Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid Monday March 18th - Thursday March 25th*



Awesome - thanks for posting this!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Sigh. We stayed at Cabana Bay for March Break one year. My husband and both my kids have their birthdays the same week in March ( ds turned 15 today !), which is usally the week of March Break. Three years ago we decided a Universal trip would be our family birthday celebration. It was amazing !
> This year we moved and unpacked . Not as fun.



Pretty sure I could just live at Cabana Bay...


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> Sigh. We stayed at Cabana Bay for March Break one year. My husband and both my kids have their birthdays the same week in March ( ds turned 15 today !), which is usally the week of March Break. Three years ago we decided a Universal trip would be our family birthday celebration. It was amazing !
> This year we moved and unpacked . Not as fun.



Small world, it's my DS's birthday today also. He's 22.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I stayed at the Iberostar Rose Hall Suites in Montego Bay...loved it!  This is the middle of three resorts (Beach, Suites, Grand) and a smaller resort (400-ish rooms).  It's only 20 minutes from the airport as well.



We stayed at the Iberostar Grand Paraiso in the Riviera Maya a couple of years ago, and we're going back this November for a week.  It's an adults only resort, but there are 5 resorts on the 'compound'.  If you have enough airmiles, I'd highly recommend!


----------



## bababear_50

At the Shell gas station today,,,Freshii




Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

When you posted that my mind immediately went back to the 1970's. Had to look this up to remember it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freshie_(drink_mix) or this http://neatocoolville.blogspot.com/2007/03/freshie-instant-drink-mix-packet.html

My how times have changed.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> When you posted that my mind immediately went back to the 1970's. Had to look this up to remember it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freshie_(drink_mix)
> 
> My how times have changed.



Gosh, It has been years but It was a staple at our house. Always in a tupperware pitcher too


----------



## Disney Addicted

Remember Sobey's "we missed you" e-mail offer?  My husband's was a Spend $75 get 50 bonus air miles by March 21 up to 4 times.

We've only done it twice.

If I have the dates correct, this Thursday March 21st is when we can purchase the $150 Sobey's gift cards.  Do you think those will count towards the Spend $75+ ??  That would be great.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I asked for a quote on 4 adult tickets to MNSSHP ($79 plus tax each) and just received the quote.  4,750 bonus air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles math, that's actually not too bad a deal. (84.14*4*1.35 (conversion to Cdn)=$454. 4750AM/95*10=$500. A bit of a premium but you're not out the cash.

Edit to add 84.14 is price after tax from Disney website for a $79 party.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> We stayed at the Iberostar Grand Paraiso in the Riviera Maya a couple of years ago, and we're going back this November for a week.  It's an adults only resort, but there are 5 resorts on the 'compound'.  If you have enough airmiles, I'd highly recommend!


Are you aware of the travel advisor on that complex?  

There was a sexual assault that management tried to cover up and also they were involved in the tainted alcohol situation.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I asked for a quote on 4 adult tickets to MNSSHP ($79 plus tax each) and just received the quote.  4,750 bonus air miles.





ottawamom said:


> Airmiles math, that's actually not too bad a deal. (84.14*4*1.35 (conversion to Cdn)=$454. 4750AM/95*10=$500. A bit of a premium but you're not out the cash.
> 
> Edit to add 84.14 is price after tax from Disney website for a $79 party.



Yes, I'm thinking it's not bad either.  Those tickets will cost $336.57 US with taxes.  That converts to $458.98 today (through RB's website).  So $41 extra through air miles, but as you said - no cash OOP.

I sent them a request for a quote on 4 adult 1-day AK tickets for Sunday, Sept 1.  Those will cost $532.52 US with taxes ($726.20 CAN).  I'm curious how many air miles those would cost.

I can buy 1 set with a US Funds DGC I have saved and the other through Air Miles.  That is assuming the 4 Universal Studio and Blue Man Group tickets don't go through the roof when they are brought back.  I'm waiting for the 3 day 3 park-to-park ticket to come back.  I don't want to purchase (using cash, gift cards or Air Miles) any tickets until the Universal Studio tickets are brought back first.

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Are you aware of the travel advisor on that complex?
> 
> There was a sexual assault that management tried to cover up and also they were involved in the tainted alcohol situation.




I didn't know about the apparent assault until after our trip (the post was written in 2010), and the tainted alcohol claim (2017) was after our trip. Neither were at the Grand.  Speaking only from my own experience, not once did I feel unsafe, nor was I over served alcohol (hubby doesn't drink).


----------



## alohamom

Just saw the Canadian Resident WDW tickets back up on the site


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhh sons I need milk here.....and fresh milk not some that expired yesterday!
Hmmmm.... this having the sons buy the groceries may turn out to be a learning curve for me (mom).

*Quick trip to Rexall--spend $40.00(yes I bought milk).
got 60 bonus airmiles and a Mega Miles coupon book.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> When you posted that my mind immediately went back to the 1970's. Had to look this up to remember it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freshie_(drink_mix) or this http://neatocoolville.blogspot.com/2007/03/freshie-instant-drink-mix-packet.html
> 
> My how times have changed.



Oh my as kids we drank pitchers full of that stuff,,then we figured out how to make popsicles with it.Oh the sugar in it was so bad for you.




Then we started drinking this stuff....yuck




Kool-Aid
But hey you were *Kool* if you drank it.
I actually use Kool Aid to make homemade playdough--great color and scents.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I asked for a quote on 4 adult tickets to MNSSHP ($79 plus tax each) and just received the quote.  4,750 bonus air miles.



I am all Disney Parks out. 
BUT if there was one special event that I would do it would be M.N.S.S.H.P.,,,
I think the price is reasonable.
Hugs
Mel

Just an add on here I do NOT like having to give park specific dates to Disney....kind of takes the spontaneity out of Disney fun.


----------



## Mellell

Hi everyone! Quick question...
I was at Rexall today and had to return my order twice since the head to toe didn’t go through twice. Tried a different cosmetic the second time since I realized deodorant wasn’t on the list. When you make a return at Rexall, do your airmiles get taken away as well? Also my head to toe never posted, my load and go was gone after the first purchase. Luckily my coupon went through but I left defeated as a line was forming behind me.


----------



## tinkerone

Mellell said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question...
> I was at Rexall today and had to return my order twice since the head to toe didn’t go through twice. Tried a different cosmetic the second time since I realized deodorant wasn’t on the list. When you make a return at Rexall, do your airmiles get taken away as well? Also my head to toe never posted, my load and go was gone after the first purchase. Luckily my coupon went through but I left defeated as a line was forming behind me.


I had to have them reverse a whole order on me about a year ago.  They priced something wrong and they didn't know how to fix it without starting over.  I did receive the AM's twice, once for each time the order rang through.  The cashier told me that might happen.  Well, happy birthday to me, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I'm thinking it's not bad either.  Those tickets will cost $336.57 US with taxes.  That converts to $458.98 today (through RB's website).  So $41 extra through air miles, but as you said - no cash OOP.
> 
> I sent them a request for a quote on 4 adult 1-day AK tickets for Sunday, Sept 1.  Those will cost $532.52 US with taxes ($726.20 CAN).  I'm curious how many air miles those would cost.
> 
> I can buy 1 set with a US Funds DGC I have saved and the other through Air Miles.  That is assuming the 4 Universal Studio and Blue Man Group tickets don't go through the roof when they are brought back.  I'm waiting for the 3 day 3 park-to-park ticket to come back.  I don't want to purchase (using cash, gift cards or Air Miles) any tickets until the Universal Studio tickets are brought back first.
> 
> Crossing my fingers!



Just thought of what the difference is. Airmiles charges $15 on each airline ticket you book maybe its the same with park tickets they purchase on your behalf.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Gosh, It has been years but It was a staple at our house. Always in a tupperware pitcher too


*In THIS type in our house, but was a toss up between the Freshie, Koolaid or "The kind the Astronauts Drink"*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Mellell said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question...
> I was at Rexall today and had to return my order twice since the head to toe didn’t go through twice. Tried a different cosmetic the second time since I realized deodorant wasn’t on the list. When you make a return at Rexall, do your airmiles get taken away as well? Also my head to toe never posted, my load and go was gone after the first purchase. Luckily my coupon went through but I left defeated as a line was forming behind me.



Hi Hon
I am so sorry this happened to you,,,I am developing a thick skin to worrying about holding up lines and am getting better at having them call a manager.
Even the managers do NOT know what is covered half the time in this promo.
The head to Toe event has messed me up quite a few times to the point I no longer will do this promotion.
I mean seriously how can deodorant not be included in a Head To Toe event--just doesn't make sense.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mellell said:


> Hi everyone! Quick question...
> I was at Rexall today and had to return my order twice since the head to toe didn’t go through twice. Tried a different cosmetic the second time since I realized deodorant wasn’t on the list. When you make a return at Rexall, do your airmiles get taken away as well? Also my head to toe never posted, my load and go was gone after the first purchase. Luckily my coupon went through but I left defeated as a line was forming behind me.


*Oh the stress involved with a Rexall shopping trip when they have their infamous Head-to-Toe event, they NEVER work properly!*

*However, you will love the outcome -- your Airmiles will NOT be clawed back so you will get them all from the first transaction AND the second one! If you did purchase enough of the correct products to complete the offer you can always file it away and claim the miles in 120 days  *

*I had meant to make a post about how this promo works (or doesn't) but neglected to actually do it, I'm sorry i wasn't able to help you avoid the hassles. BTW, it looks like you're a DIS-newbie so ... *


----------



## Mellell

Thanks!! I knew you guys would know the answer! I may not make the complaint about the missing head to toe miles since the coupon went through both times I tried so that’s 27 more airmiles than I would’ve got if it had gone through right the first time.


----------



## juniorbugman

So it looks like I have finished both my Sobeys shop 4 times and my swipe 15 times.  Unbeknownst to me my sister sometimes uses my card when she gets gas at Shell.  Silly her thought I got 3 cents off per litre all the time.  Ha it was only on the weekends but bonus points for me.  She doesn't get to cash in the points though - I only let her do that when I need to shop at Metro for the bonus miles and the last time she bought our Mother flowers for her birthday.  Guess she will have to do that for me for Mega Miles.  She can treat our Mother to flowers again for spring.  She does have her own card to use at Shell but it doesn't scan so she has to input the numbers manually and my card is easier to use.  But I will use her card at Sobeys and earn her bonus points buying the gift cards.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Remember Sobey's "we missed you" e-mail offer?  My husband's was a Spend $75 get 50 bonus air miles by March 21 up to 4 times.
> 
> We've only done it twice.
> 
> If I have the dates correct, this Thursday March 21st is when we can purchase the $150 Sobey's gift cards.  Do you think those will count towards the Spend $75+ ??  That would be great.



Unfortunately not. Per terms and conditions from the email GC's are excluded.

* Valid at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Offer must be activated before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction and excludes taxes, delivery charges, bill payments, service fees, bus tickets/passes, rental fees, event tickets, gift cards, prepaid cards, postal products and services, prescriptions, pharmacy services, tobacco products, deposits, environmental charges, lottery, and any other goods and services which are non-discountable or excluded by law. Please allow up to 120 days after the offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. Limit one offer per Collector Number. 
®TM Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I didn't know about the apparent assault until after our trip (the post was written in 2010), and the tainted alcohol claim (2017) was after our trip. Neither were at the Grand.  Speaking only from my own experience, not once did I feel unsafe, nor was I over served alcohol (hubby doesn't drink).


There is something much more recent than that.  The tour operators were supposed to be informing people.  Sales were suspended for a while.  I might have the wrong incidents but the advisory applies to the entire complex.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So, in the ongoing saga of my oven i finally convince hubby that the darned thing just needs to be replaced after he endured a week of store bought bread & suddenly remembered how sick it makes him (side bonus, need to buy more Imodium at Rexall today TMI  ) I didn't want to get stuck with another lemon this time around so I spent a ton of time researching, watching YouTube videos, visiting stores (gawd, there are some really pushy salespeople out there who don't take no very well ) I finally settled on the make and 2 models to choose from and created an Excel Workbook to show him since he likes to see it in print, not listen to my unstructured ramblings. Finally settled on getting it from either the Bay, Rona or Lowes (cause AM am i right??!?!) and discovered THIS GEM!*
*



*
*Ordered it this morning, it could be here as soon as tomorrow if the truck has room, they'll take the old dead one away and I'll snag over 700 AM *


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hey we just bought a fridge at Lowe’s last night for the same promo, we have needed a new on for a long time and finally pulled the trigger! Love the 10x AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Hey we just bought a fridge at Lowe’s last night for the same promo, we have needed a new on for a long time and finally pulled the trigger! Love the 10x AM!


*We're in the same boat with the fridge but it will have to wait a couple of years now, didn't expect to need to drop a chunk of change on the stove just weeks after we put the deposit on our trip to Mexico *


----------



## mort1331

Plus Lowes price matches.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Donald - my hero said:


> *We're in the same boat with the fridge but it will have to wait a couple of years now, didn't expect to need to drop a chunk of change on the stove just weeks after we put the deposit on our trip to Mexico *



Ugh yeah it sucks when you don’t plan for it  we are using the money we have loaned to the government interest free for the last year (I.e. our tax returns) for our lovely new fridge


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Unfortunately not. Per terms and conditions from the email GC's are excluded.



Right.  I figured there would be a catch.  LOL  Thanks Ottawamom!


----------



## Disney Addicted

All righty Jacqueline.  Decision made.  When it comes time for us to replace our fridge, I'm gonna ask for your help!  Nice work!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone here lives in Bowmanville, the Shell at Baseline & Waverley has the MM brochures out today!


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> There is something much more recent than that.  The tour operators were supposed to be informing people.  Sales were suspended for a while.  I might have the wrong incidents but the advisory applies to the entire complex.




I've searched and haven't found anything recent. If you find something, please let me know.

ETA - I just checked Westjet Vacations, and the entire Iberostar complex is listed, so what ever the issue may have been, it seems to be resolved.


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone sees other Universal Studios Orlando park tickets come back, please let me know!  For awhile now they only have the Buy 2 days get 2 days free (which ends late May) and 1 day park-to-park tickets.  I've been waiting and waiting for the 3 day 3 park-to-park tickets to come back.  I realize AM probably wants to get rid of the B2G2F promo tickets but come on... those are totally useless for anyone going in June or later!!!  So frustrating.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> If anyone sees other Universal Studios Orlando park tickets come back, please let me know!  For awhile now they only have the Buy 2 days get 2 days free (which ends late May) and 1 day park-to-park tickets.  I've been waiting and waiting for the 3 day 3 park-to-park tickets to come back.  I realize AM probably wants to get rid of the B2G2F promo tickets but come on... those are totally useless for anyone going in June or later!!!  So frustrating.



Didn't Universal just come out with a new deal ticket? Buy 2 get 3 or something? I got an email, good until sometime in December with July as blackout dates I think. You are right though, Airmiles is probably trying to get rid of their stock. Hopefully they come out with something else soon!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I sent them a request for a quote on 4 adult 1-day AK tickets for Sunday, Sept 1.  Those will cost $532.52 US with taxes ($726.20 CAN).  I'm curious how many air miles those would cost.
> 
> I can buy 1 set with a US Funds DGC I have saved and the other through Air Miles.  That is assuming the 4 Universal Studio and Blue Man Group tickets don't go through the roof when they are brought back.  I'm waiting for the 3 day 3 park-to-park ticket to come back.  I don't want to purchase (using cash, gift cards or Air Miles) any tickets until the Universal Studio tickets are brought back first.
> 
> Crossing my fingers!



Quote received!  (Air Miles is quick)  7,525 miles for those 4 adult 1-day AK tickets.  That's what?  $792 in air miles versus $726 cash OOP.  $66 extra thru AM but no cash OOP.

At least I have figures.  Granted these quotes are only good for 2 weeks but it gives me a rough idea.  I can't order either the MNSSHP or AK tickets until I finally get my Universal tickets first.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> Didn't Universal just come out with a new deal ticket? Buy 2 get 3 or something? I got an email, good until sometime in December with July as blackout dates I think. You are right though, Airmiles is probably trying to get rid of their stock. Hopefully they come out with something else soon!



They did?  Oh my gosh, Universal did!  I didn't get an e-mail but on Universal's website they have a "Buy 2 Days get 3 Days free" offer!  Purchase by June 12th and use by Dec 20th.

Ohhh Universal has different ticket options depending on if you want PTP tickets or not, 2 parks or 3 parks.  Hopefully Air Miles will add these soon!

Thank you!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have only ever seen PTP options on air miles website.

My parents just came back and bought tickets - 2 days, 1 park per day (cheaper option than PTP), get 2 days free.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last day for the text Shell offer (Mar 20).

My husband did it yesterday and his window is Mar 23 to May 31.


----------



## mort1331

Have now tried twice to do the shell hotdog bonus. Both times different locations, no dogs, just sandwiches that cost 5bucks on their own,,no thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just counted up and I've had 16 of my swipes post to my account! Still a bunch more sitting on my desk waiting to move from the not-yet-posted pile to the posted because i didn't want to mess that promo up before i tackle Mega Miles! *

*My new stove will be here on Friday, could have been today but the order somehow got misplaced within the store. I'm ok with that because I NEED to go to Rexall today and i would be too busy playing with my new toy to want to leave the kitchen *

*I'll be updating the flyer links at some point today and sticking some important information in the MM thread about how to tackle some of the offers. *


----------



## juniorbugman

So Sobeys must like me or think they miss me (which they don't because I shop there every week).  I used to get offers of spend $125 get 30 miles  or spend $100 get 25 miles and the last 2 offers were spend $100 get 50 miles and today I checked and my offer for this week is spend $100 get 75 miles.  Let's go shopping.  So I can buy the gift card on Thursday for Mega miles, then use it to go shopping on Friday for my regular shop.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *My new stove will be here on Friday, could have been today but the order somehow got misplaced within the store. I'm ok with that because I NEED to go to Rexall today and i would be too busy playing with my new toy to want to leave the kitchen *



I know I would want to be using that new toy too   It's amazing what is exciting when your an adult!!!!  Just like some days adulting is hard  and I would just like to go into my little bubble and NOT come out.  
Hopefully the rest of your swipes post soon.  Lord knows as soon as the new promo begins, we will want to get that sucker done as fast as we can


----------



## mort1331

Ok little OT from the MM talk. 
I have a couple of 5 day exchange tickets, no expiry for 3-9yr olds. Picked them up a few years ago when the 25%discount on AM was on.
I now know that I can not use one of them. My youngest is 8 and I sadly dont see us going twice before she turns 10.
I have a friend who is heading down in Oct 2019. I can discount her ticket and sell it to her for $400us. Or if I keep it and just pay the difference for an adult ticket when the time comes. Will I have to pay the full difference of what I "paid" what they charged AM for, or just the going rate of the difference between and child and adult? If the last one then its better if I hold onto it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Have now tried twice to do the shell hotdog bonus. Both times different locations, no dogs, just sandwiches that cost 5bucks on their own,,no thanks.



Out of curiosity did those locations just not sell hot dogs or refused to do the bonus with the hot dogs?

My husband & I went back on the weekend to get 3 more of these and the griller was broken.  (wry grin)  I forgot about this until reading your post just now and I'm debating checking it again this afternoon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from the MM talk.
> I have a couple of 5 day exchange tickets, no expiry for 3-9yr olds. Picked them up a few years ago when the 25%discount on AM was on.
> I now know that I can not use one of them. My youngest is 8 and I sadly dont see us going twice before she turns 10.
> I have a friend who is heading down in Oct 2019. I can discount her ticket and sell it to her for $400us. Or if I keep it and just pay the difference for an adult ticket when the time comes. Will I have to pay the full difference of what I "paid" what they charged AM for, or just the going rate of the difference between and child and adult? If the last one then its better if I hold onto it.


*EXCELLENT question and I *believe* the answer is that Disney doesn't penalize a child for aging out of a ticket category and allows you to pay only the difference between child and adult. Here's the info provided by the Guru of all things related to ticket media on the Dis boards Robo I've highlighted and underlined the section about unused tickets and asked in the thread for you to see if he has any thoughts about how the discount might be handled ...*
*
"Aging Out" of a category
Disney does not penalize children for growing older.
If you have a partially-used child's ticket, and the child is now 10 or older, go to any ticket booth or Guest Relations (along with the child) and the CM will exchange the child's ticket for an adult ticket with the same remaining entitlements at no charge.

The child for which this is being done must be present at the ticket window when the "upgrade" is being done.
The age difference must be "reasonable."
For example, if the child appears to still be a pre-teen, and the ticket is two or more years old they should be no problem.
However, if the child appears to be 16 and the ticket is only a year old this "upgrade" will not be done.
This applies whether the ticket is MYW or pre-MYW.
However, if the ticket has never been used,
the ticket may only be upgraded to a ticket with at least the same entitlements
and the guest must pay the difference.

There is no need to carry a birth certificate to try to prove a child's age.
Disney does not ask for "proof" of a child's age.
Disney just asks that a parent be honest about a child's age.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from the MM talk.
> I have a couple of 5 day exchange tickets, no expiry for 3-9yr olds. Picked them up a few years ago when the 25%discount on AM was on.
> I now know that I can not use one of them. My youngest is 8 and I sadly dont see us going twice before she turns 10.
> I have a friend who is heading down in Oct 2019. I can discount her ticket and sell it to her for $400us. Or if I keep it and just pay the difference for an adult ticket when the time comes. Will I have to pay the full difference of what I "paid" what they charged AM for, or just the going rate of the difference between and child and adult? If the last one then its better if I hold onto it.



*AND since Robo must sit at a computer more than i do, there is already a response. Not what you might have hoped to hear but you can always hope that you get a CM who's willing to help you out without the crazy upgrade cost!*

*If you are asking about PARTIALLY-USED non-expiring kids tickets...
upgrading the remaining assets to "adult," is done at no charge.

If you are asking about NEW, NEVER-USED kids tickets...
upgrading them to current "adult," is done, generally" at the difference between the "Disney price" at the time of purchase
and the current price for a similar ticket.*


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> Out of curiosity did those locations just not sell hot dogs or refused to do the bonus with the hot dogs?
> 
> My husband & I went back on the weekend to get 3 more of these and the griller was broken.  (wry grin)  I forgot about this until reading your post just now and I'm debating checking it again this afternoon.


2 had nothing on them, and then I just checked out the third again that said they dont do it when they are solo on weekend. Well they just had sausage which was the most expensive thing they had, they said they ran out of dogs, at 1230 in the afternoon. Walked out, done with this one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know I would want to be using that new toy too   It's amazing what is exciting when your an adult!!!!  Just like some days adulting is hard  and I would just like to go into my little bubble and NOT come out.
> Hopefully the rest of your swipes post soon.  Lord knows as soon as the new promo begins, we will want to get that sucker done as fast as we can



*At the moment all of my 15 swipes have posted so I'm happy! And adulting ... yeah *
**


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *AND since Robo must sit at a computer more than i do, there is already a response. Not what you might have hoped to hear but you can always hope that you get a CM who's willing to help you out without the crazy upgrade cost!*
> 
> *If you are asking about PARTIALLY-USED non-expiring kids tickets...*
> *upgrading the remaining assets to "adult," is done at no charge.*
> 
> *If you are asking about NEW, NEVER-USED kids tickets...*
> *upgrading them to current "adult," is done, generally" at the difference between the "Disney price" at the time of purchase*
> *and the current price for a similar ticket.*



So this is what I thought, I might get better bang for my buck selling here, then trying in 2 yrs when she ages out.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just realized it's two weeks until my son's 15th birthday.  That sure crept up on me.  OMG - my kids are turning 20 and 15 this year!  

He wants to see a movie at Cineplex and eat pizza at Boston Pizza.  I have 6 free regular movies thanks to my Scene points.

I went back to Shell this evening.  They didn't have any hot dogs, which was all right as I wasn't going to eat them anyways.  But I brought the pringles & coke to the counter and asked him to ring me up the hot dog meal deal, regardless of the fact I wasn't taking home any hot dogs.  No problem.  I received 50 bonus air miles on my card and 50 on my husband's.  I figure if I'm going to purchase movie snacks anyways I may as well get air miles on them.  I'll go to Shell a few more times and stock away the mini pringles cans & mini coke bottles for the kids to eat at the movies.

By the way, the coke bottles sure are mini!  Cute, but mini - 250 ml


----------



## bababear_50

So I have done 8 of the lunch deals at Shell. Only one turned up on the receipt ---station clerk said Loyalty One is aware of the problem and not to worry that the 400 miles will post...............................................(I have the receipts).
Crossing my fingers.
I will be doing one tomorrow to get my in store MM coupon done.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Grr... updating mine and my husband's air miles account to discover Foodland posted my March 14 purchase as March 16th.  On the 14th it was 100% cash miles.  On the 16th it was changed back to dream miles.

Now my husband's account is 6 miles short of 190 cash miles for Rexall's.  I'm on chat with Air Miles to see if they will fix this.  Otherwise I guess I'm forced to switch his back to cash and get another Meal Deal at Shell for cash.

ADDED:  They will fix with proof of transaction, which I sent to the e-mail address provided.  Only then I was told it would probably take 5 business days before anything is done.  So.. switching back to cash miles tonight.  I just need to remember NOT to purchase Sobey's gift cards on his account tomorow.  Just mine!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> So I have done 8 of the lunch deals at Shell. Only one turned up on the receipt ---station clerk said Loyalty One is aware of the problem and not to worry that the 400 miles will post...............................................(I have the receipts).
> Crossing my fingers.
> I will be doing one tomorrow to get my in store MM coupon done.
> Hugs
> Mel



Yes, keep your receipts!  Every single time the miles do not show on my Shell receipt, they never post.  I always have to contact Air Miles to get my miles.

Remember the MM Shell coupon requires spending $10 or more in-store.


----------



## ottawamom

As a reminder when switching back and forth between Cash and Dream miles. Check the store details.

Sobeys, Foodland, Metro collect AM Sunday-Saturday and post on Saturday. (Metro shows the date you shopped. Sobeys no matter which day you shopped during the week it will show up as the Saturday's date.) IGA (QC) collect miles Monday-Sunday. This information can be found in the "Get Miles" portion of the Airmiles website.

Every store is different and you need to know what is what if you're concerned about which account things post to. Also when you switch over it takes effect at 3am the next day.

It can be very frustrating when thing go into the "wrong" pile.

@Disney Addicted I know you already know this I'm just adding it here for those who may not be aware.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> As a reminder when switching back and forth between Cash and Dream miles. Check the store details.
> 
> Sobeys, Foodland, Metro collect AM Sunday-Saturday and post on Saturday. (Metro shows the date you shopped. Sobeys no matter which day you shopped during the week it will show up as the Saturday's date.) IGA (QC) collect miles Monday-Sunday. This information can be found in the "Get Miles" portion of the Airmiles website.
> 
> Every store is different and you need to know what is what if you're concerned about which account things post to. Also when you switch over it takes effect at 3am the next day.
> 
> It can be very frustrating when thing go into the "wrong" pile.
> 
> @Disney Addicted I know you already know this I'm just adding it here for those who may not be aware.



Actually, I did not know this.  I fully expected the stores to post the transacation date as the actual transacation date.  I know a few have been posted incorrectly but I never looked for a pattern.  I thought the few were flukes.  Hmm, thank you.  Any idea aobut Shell?  I'll take a look at the Get Miles section and see what it says.

I'm looking but I don't see where it tells me what day Shell will post as.  When I look at my past 11 Shell transacations (Jan to present), all but 1 are posted with the correct transacation date.    HOpefully tomorrow's will be posted with tomorrow's date then.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Akkk, almost missed posting the flyer links, starting to droop already when i realized i haven't even looked at them in detail myself yet *

*Blurry Rexall On Flyer*
*Of note: cash mile redemption on the weekend HOWEVER, wait till Monday to use your Mega Miles coupon. Tuesday is Super Senior day - Save 20% off all regular priced items, spend $50 get a $10 gift card AND use your cash miles MM coupon for the trifactor *

*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
****INTERESTING here -- the Gift Card offer is mentioned in the Urban Fresh Flyer that is identical to the MM coupon ... here comes the confusion  There's also no limit stated ???*** I'll be checking this tomorrow morning and report back!*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Confusing here but looks like if you spend $125 on booze you'll get 125 AM ??*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Confusing here but looks like if you spend $125 on booze you'll get 125 AM ??*



you’re right! sobeys liquor stores have offers like this fairly regularly and it’s a great points boost. i don’t do them too often because we’re more occasional drinkers, so it’s not too often i’m spending that much at once. but they’re good deals when it’s time to stock up. 



the really weird part is that we get these offers regularly but it’s not that common for sobeys liquor to participate in big events like mega miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Actually, I did not know this.  I fully expected the stores to post the transacation date as the actual transacation date.  I know a few have been posted incorrectly but I never looked for a pattern.  I thought the few were flukes.  Hmm, thank you.  Any idea aobut Shell?  I'll take a look at the Get Miles section and see what it says.
> 
> I'm looking but I don't see where it tells me what day Shell will post as.  When I look at my past 11 Shell transacations (Jan to present), all but 1 are posted with the correct transacation date.    HOpefully tomorrow's will be posted with tomorrow's date then.



Shell usually posts within 3 days of the transaction. Your best bet may be Rexall, something with small AM attached as they post withing 24 hrs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I've searched and haven't found anything recent. If you find something, please let me know.
> 
> ETA - I just checked Westjet Vacations, and the entire Iberostar complex is listed, so what ever the issue may have been, it seems to be resolved.


I texted one of my contacts and her response was... "LOL...it's insider info now, you know what that means....there are better places to go"
So what that means is the problems are not resolved. It might also mean that they are looking to get out of the contract and dump the property.  Saying "insider info" means that unless you are on the corp email chain you are not going to know the details.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I texted one of my contacts and her responses was... "LOL...it's insider info now, you know what that means....there are better places to go"
> So what that means is the problems are not resolved. It might also mean that they are looking to get out of the contract and dump the property.  Saying "insider info" means that unless you are on the corp email chain you are not going to know the details.



Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## tinkerone

Just checked out the MM page.  Looks like its going to be fairly easy at least for my main card.  BMO has an offer, spend $250 at AM sponsors, which will be easy enough to carry out.  No Amex offer which made me sad.  
All in all it should be easy enough to complete 5 shops.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## kimbert

So the fact that Amex isn't in this Mega Miles has my interest piqued and I'm curious of their future directions with AM...

Because... I got an offer in the mail a few weeks ago which I believe made me physically laugh out loud after reading. I still opted in just in case I spend the qualifying amount.... but let me tell you it was a FAR cry from those amazing Soar into More's of old...

Recent Amex offer: Mailed to me personally: Opt in to earn 100 Air Miles!! Spend........... $4100 !!!!!!!!!! in 60 days (I think, I'm doing this from memory, as I don't have the paper handy) and get bonus miles!

What a terrible rate of return. So I opted in, and I'm not spending anything JUST to spend, I just switched to AMEX being my primary spending card for the time being. However, with the Mastercard needing $250, I will remember to use that when I shop at AM sponsors until I get the $250 minimum.


----------



## marchingstar

kimbert said:


> So the fact that Amex isn't in this Mega Miles has my interest piqued and I'm curious of their future directions with AM...
> 
> Because... I got an offer in the mail a few weeks ago which I believe made me physically laugh out loud after reading. I still opted in just in case I spend the qualifying amount.... but let me tell you it was a FAR cry from those amazing Soar into More's of old...
> 
> Recent Amex offer: Mailed to me personally: Opt in to earn 100 Air Miles!! Spend........... $4100 !!!!!!!!!! in 60 days (I think, I'm doing this from memory, as I don't have the paper handy) and get bonus miles!
> 
> What a terrible rate of return. So I opted in, and I'm not spending anything JUST to spend, I just switched to AMEX being my primary spending card for the time being. However, with the Mastercard needing $250, I will remember to use that when I shop at AM sponsors until I get the $250 minimum.



spend 4100$, get 10$ worth of miles?


----------



## kimbert

marchingstar said:


> spend 4100$, get 10$ worth of miles?



Excuse me... I believe it is $10.53 actually................


----------



## flower_petals

Metro app - $50/50 am. Signs are up in store, so I think everyone should have it.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I don't even have my fridge yet, but my 900AM posted this morning.  Woohoo!


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> So I don't even have my fridge yet, but my 900AM posted this morning.  Woohoo!


*And i have the opposite! Ordered the stove on Tuesday afternoon, it arrived at 7:55 am today but no miles yet ... hoping the online ordering worked properly!! SO far I'm loving the service from Lowes  and my stove is pretty fancy-pants .. think it needs a name *


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ooooh...it's pretty!  We ordered ours  online on Monday, so hopefully your miles will post soon!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well I was pleasantly surprised when I went to check on my AM and how they posted for this week.  I had ordered a couple trays of food for the bridal shower.  Since I had to prepay for them when I ordered them, I didn't think I would get my bonus 100 AM for the total being over 100.00  since I " technically " didn't pay for it while the promo was on over the weekend.  I wasn't even going to go see if they would " make it right " at customer service since I didn't pay during the promo.  But they did give me the bonus 100 miles...such a pleasant surprise!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Ooooh...it's pretty!  We ordered ours  online on Monday, so hopefully your miles will post soon!


*Just checked the account again and POOF there's my 650 miles! Wonder how long the ones from the portal will take *


----------



## mort1331

Ok little OT from MM but.....
Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won.   Whoo Hooo.
The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from MM but.....
> Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won. Whoo Hooo.
> The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
> Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
> Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.


Wow congratulations - glad one of us Disboard air miles collectors won.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from MM but.....
> Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won.   Whoo Hooo.
> The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
> Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
> Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.



Way to go! I am so happy for you,,,I just know your wife is going to love seeing Michael Buble!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from MM but.....
> Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won.   Whoo Hooo.
> The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
> Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
> Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.



Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from MM but.....
> Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won.   Whoo Hooo.
> The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
> Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
> Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.


That's wonderful!  Good for you.  I think you have the perfect birthday gift for your wife.
I love these type of OT's.


----------



## ottawamom

With dinner out before the concert. Congratulations.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone on here been to see Blue Man Group at Universal? I'm thinking of getting tickets to go see them from Airmiles. DS has learned that if he doubles up his speed through an online course he's doing he will be able to graduate at the end of April. He seems committed to doing it so I thought this would be a nice surprise to add to our trip as it truly will be his graduation trip at that point.


----------



## tinkerone

This weekend only! Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles at select participating Partners1 – that's enough for an additional $10 towards your purchases.2

I can't get my email to copy the whole thing but there is an offer that just came in and its a good one.  This is for Sobeys, Urban Fresh and Foodland.


----------



## ottawamom

Check your emails. I just received a Flash offer from AM. Use 95Cash AM this weekend at Sobeys, Foodland, Urban Fresh get 95AM. Exclusive offer for person named in email.

This would mean I don't have enough Cash AM to do the Metro offer but I'm not certain I really need it. Decisions, decisions.

You beat me to it tinkerone. I was talking in the middle of typing.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got the same offer but I do have lots of cash miles so I will probably go get something from Sobeys.  Too bad I just finished my shopping there already.  Oh well I will need grapes again before next week so I and go and get some of them and the Sobeys is next to the Shoppers and I want to go there for the 20x event on Sunday so I will kill two birds with 1 trip.


----------



## bababear_50

I got the email too but I did Foodland this afternoon,,,dang

This weekend only! Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles at select participating Partners1 – that's enough for an additional $10 towards your purchases.2











I do need some lean ground beef so maybe a trip to Sobeys is in the plans................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> This weekend only! Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles at select participating Partners1 – that's enough for an additional $10 towards your purchases.2
> 
> I can't get my email to copy the whole thing but there is an offer that just came in and its a good one.  This is for Sobeys, Urban Fresh and Foodland.


I've got it too....it looks to me like you can only do it once....can anyone confirm?  The T&C aren't clear on that to me but it is Friday night after a horrid week and I'm hiding out in my bedroom with the TV and laptop so the brain is a little (or a lot) muddled.


----------



## bababear_50

Terms and Conditions


Targeted offer one use only


Offer is exclusive and non-transferable. Only the recipient of the offer invitation is eligible. Offer valid March 22, 2019 to March 24, 2019 at all participating Sobeys, Safeway, Foodland, Lawtons, Sobeys Urban Fresh, Thrifty Foods, IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle-Bery and IGA Extra locations. AIR MILES® Bonus Offer applies to qualifying redemptions of 95 Cash Miles or more made in a single transaction. Qualifying purchases exclude lottery, tobacco, gift and phone cards, prescriptions, alcoholic beverages, post office, photo finishing, video, third party florist, fuel, Western Union, and other goods and services which are not discountable and excluded by law. Limit of one offer per Collector Number. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Bonus Miles will not appear on receipt, and will be deposited to your Collector Account within 4 weeks of the promotional period. 


Use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account in-store in increments of 95 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases at participating AIR MILES Partner locations. Standard AIR MILES Cash limits and Terms and Conditions apply. You must have accumulated sufficient Cash Miles in your Collector Account in order to use Miles towards in-store purchases. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details, visit airmiles.ca.


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't get the offer, but I have no cash miles any way lol, maybe that's why.


----------



## AngelDisney

I only have enough cash miles for Mega Miles. I will pass the Cash Miles offer this time.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *And i have the opposite! Ordered the stove on Tuesday afternoon, it arrived at 7:55 am today but no miles yet ... hoping the online ordering worked properly!! SO far I'm loving the service from Lowes  and my stove is pretty fancy-pants .. think it needs a name *


Very pretty. What about Betty (as in Crocker)?


----------



## ottawamom

Keep checking for the Flash offer. DS just got the same offer but his is for Metro. Now that one I can use. I will use the coupon for the pizza pay for it using 95 Cash AM and get 95AM. It will cost me $6-7 OOP and I get a coupon done.


----------



## Debbie

mort1331 said:


> Ok little OT from MM but.....
> Im driving in Windsor for a skating comp for my eldest and get a call while driving. Not a number im familar with but picked up on speaker. It was Shell calling. Askjng if i entered a contest a while ago. The only one i remember was the Buble concert that we all got responses that we were not quick enough. Well apparently the was the response that everyone got. And we won.   Whoo Hooo.
> The big plus is that day is also my wifes bday....big suprise. The one time im glad my wife was not with us in the car as shes away at a wedding.
> Hoping others on here were just as lucky today.
> Now to keep the girls quiet. Plus i dont have to think about a gift for her..bonus.


That's AWESOME! Congratulations and enjoy!



tinkerone said:


> This weekend only! Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles at select participating Partners1 – that's enough for an additional $10 towards your purchases.2
> 
> I can't get my email to copy the whole thing but there is an offer that just came in and its a good one.  This is for Sobeys, Urban Fresh and Foodland.


 Mine is for Metro. 



ottawamom said:


> Keep checking for the Flash offer. DS just got the same offer but his is for Metro. Now that one I can use. I will use the coupon for the pizza pay for it using 95 Cash AM and get 95AM. It will cost me $6-7 OOP and I get a coupon done.


I was thinking the same. DH isn't fussy on pizza so won't eat a lot, but I'll freeze the leftovers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Darn it!!!!  My Flash offer is for Metro and my DD got one for Sobeys/Foodland.   She's got over 3000 cash miles and I wanted to use her card at Metro.


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> T
> 
> I was thinking the same. DH isn't fussy on pizza so won't eat a lot, but I'll freeze the leftovers.



In case you start reading the T&C and start worrying about what constitutes and in store vendor. I just did an online chat with Airmiles. Fresh to Go is not considered to be an in store vendor and Fresh to Go items will count for the email offer. They also just so happen to count for the Mega Miles offer as you are able to combine the Mega Miles with other offers per its T&C. Pizza for dinner!


----------



## bababear_50

I cashed in 95 cash airmiles for $10.00 spend at Sobeys--picked up some meat and shredded cheese.(Tacos for dinner).
I am ok using the cash airmiles as I have a fair stock pile of Starbucks G.C. right now and can use the 95 dream airmiles.
It seems like it is taking me forever to get to my airmiles goal of a new computer,,,I sure hope this one last until then.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Sobeys to get a gift card and some groceries, I wasn't paying attention and spend $84.23 before tax. My loaded offer was spend $85 get 20 bonus miles, so I'm annoyed with myself over that. I blame the cashier and the other one who decided to come help him put stuff in the bags, they were not doing a good job and it was distracting. Oh well. Not the end of the world, but I could have bought a chocolate bar or something


----------



## tinkerone

I just used my flash offer (I received Foodland on my secondary card, Metro on my main card) at Metro for the Fresh to Go pizza.  I guess I wasn't paying enough attention because I didn't know it was baked in store on request.  Thinking back to an earlier post I'm sure I read that somewhere, it just didn't register.  Its meant for dinner but I have a pizza stone I can warm it up on so no biggie.  
Anyways, used the 95 AM's and the MM coupon.  The MM coupon 25 AM's shows on the receipt so that worked!  Glad I won't have to chase that down.  Now, I'll just wait for the 95 extra AM's to post.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So remember those rain checks for the pasta at Sobeys?  $2 each, buy 2 get 50 AM.   I just went in to see if they had enough and to use my DD's 95 cash miles deal.  Well, they had the pasta finally.  Then there was a 75 cent coupon on the shelf for each one and there was an instore offer of get 5 AM with every 2 purchased.  The total came to $20 even.   I meant to redeem 190 miles for the $20 but $10 is what came out of my mouth.  So in the end I spent $10, donated 8 pastas, brought 8 home and earned 441 miles.

The miles did not credit at the cash so the cashier apologized and sent me to customer service.  That cashier was not at all pleased about having to give me the miles....now, she was very nice about all of it but she really questioned me on it. In the end she also apologized and said she was just trying to make sure that what she was doing was correct, which I completely understand.   She then asked me what the big deal is with Air Miles.  We chatted for a bit about it and I tried to bring her over to the dark side....not sure it worked though.


----------



## Newcastle

I hope no one minds me posting this question here...it has to do with redeeming dream AMs for a car rental.  I was noticing on the website that for some reason, Budget car rental requires significantly fewer miles than the other rental companies and I wanted to know if anyone on here has either rented from them or through the other rental companies using their dream miles.  At first glance, I was thinking that I should go for the Budget deal (especially since you can also get miles for redeeming) but then I started thinking that maybe there was some undesirable reason as to why Budget is cheaper.  I mean, they are called "Budget" but is there a catch?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Newcastle said:


> I hope no one minds me posting this question here...it has to do with redeeming dream AMs for a car rental.  I was noticing on the website that for some reason, Budget car rental requires significantly fewer miles than the other rental companies and I wanted to know if anyone on here has either rented from them or through the other rental companies using their dream miles.  At first glance, I was thinking that I should go for the Budget deal (especially since you can also get miles for redeeming) but then I started thinking that maybe there was some undesirable reason as to why Budget is cheaper.  I mean, they are called "Budget" but is there a catch?



*This is the perfect place to post your question! We talk about any and all things AM related here, not just how to earn them!!! We use our miles for car rentals A LOT! Basically anytime we fly somewhere and we'll need a car we use miles for the car because it tends to be a great value. I ALWAYS go with whichever company is cheapest, i don't care what the company name is. Most companies even share a desk at the airports and the vehicles are identical! We rented thru Budget in September when we went to the Soo because all the companies were the same cost but they gave us back 100 miles due to a big promo going on and when we got into the car noticed the sticker was for National   There is absolutely no reason to shy away from them because of their name. Only caveat i would give you is choose exactly the category you want, don't cheap out because they will really stick it to you if you decide to upgrade at the desk. Also be sure to bring a copy of your email stating the full price, once we forgot and they tried to charge us the full walk-up rate stating we only had a reservation but hadn't paid, luckily we called Airmiles and they resent the confirmation that we showed to the agent who suddenly "found" our proper papework*


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh, forgot to say I have another week of spend $25 get 50AM at Rexall on the app... so for the third week I'll be popping in there to pick up something, Monday to Thursday. At least it's super close to work! I guess that's the threshold for me to shop there lol, any bigger spends and I tend to forget it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Newcastle said:


> I hope no one minds me posting this question here...it has to do with redeeming dream AMs for a car rental.  I was noticing on the website that for some reason, Budget car rental requires significantly fewer miles than the other rental companies and I wanted to know if anyone on here has either rented from them or through the other rental companies using their dream miles.  At first glance, I was thinking that I should go for the Budget deal (especially since you can also get miles for redeeming) but then I started thinking that maybe there was some undesirable reason as to why Budget is cheaper.  I mean, they are called "Budget" but is there a catch?


I've rented from Budget as well as all the others and have had not a single issue with Budget.    The amount of miles to redeem is based on current prices. It has nothing to do with quality of the vehicle or the company.  Personally, I prefer Alamo when renting from MCO for two reasons....1. I always book an econo and almost always end up with at least a 1 car, if not 2 car class upgrade for free.  2. I like to pick my own car and at MCO they have a wide variety. 

If you rent from a company that assigns cars and you get to the garage and don't like the one they gave you all you have to do is go back to counter and ask for something else.  At an airport location they will have lots.  No matter who you rent from make sure you know all the ins and outs...things like, transponders or second driver rules.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I just used my flash offer (I received Foodland on my secondary card, Metro on my main card) at Metro for the Fresh to Go pizza.  I guess I wasn't paying enough attention because I didn't know it was baked in store on request.  Thinking back to an earlier post I'm sure I read that somewhere, it just didn't register.  Its meant for dinner but I have a pizza stone I can warm it up on so no biggie.
> Anyways, used the 95 AM's and the MM coupon.  The MM coupon 25 AM's shows on the receipt so that worked!  Glad I won't have to chase that down.  Now, I'll just wait for the 95 extra AM's to post.


 Yes, I was disappointed in the heat of the pizza that I bought today. We did heat it up, though, and put the leftovers in the freezer. Good for the ones who visit on the weekend.  Used my Metro spend 95 AM and paid less than $6, so I'm definitely not complaining.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Neither of our cards got the flash offer to use cash miles .. but then again there aren't many in our accounts  I only ever have enough to do 1 or 2 coupons for the promos. Rexall LnG is continuing to annoy me with the exact same offers every single time, how many times do they think I need to buy TWO bottles of Tylenol Arthritis (100 caplets in a bottle!!), 100 Benadryl, Band-aids, toothpaste (and we're talking the stuff that's over $6 a tube here!), tweezers and other random things I've never even bought once My threshold remains at spend $60 get 60 and that's hard to reach more than twice a month.  *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Neither of our cards got the flash offer to use cash miles .. but then again there aren't many in our accounts  I only ever have enough to do 1 or 2 coupons for the promos. Rexall LnG is continuing to annoy me with the exact same offers every single time, how many times do they think I need to buy TWO bottles of Tylenol Arthritis (100 caplets in a bottle!!), 100 Benadryl, Band-aids, toothpaste (and we're talking the stuff that's over $6 a tube here!), tweezers and other random things I've never even bought once My threshold remains at spend $60 get 60 and that's hard to reach more than twice a month.  *


With no Rexall near me, and those same sort of offers to me, I haven't looked at my load n go in months. Not worth a trip for this household.


----------



## Teresa1963

So I just got back from using airmiles at  foodland. She said she scanned the mega miles coupon but there is no notation or miles posted for the bonus 20 when you spend 60$. Is this usual not to have the bonus on your receipt?  Also they could not get my 10$ redemption (for the bonus email 95) points to go through. Kept coming up “0096 host unavailable, rewards limited”
The cashiers said it was likely an airmiles issue. Any others have a problem this afternoon at foodland. Or ever?


----------



## osully

I did Walmart grocery pickup this week (free if you are ordering $50+ worth of grocery items!) and I swear I had eggs in my cart but alas we came home and realized no eggs. 

Good thing is now I have an excuse to go to Sobeys tomorrow and do the $150 gc offer, then buy eggs. My AM card has 30% off of a dozen eggs & my husbands AM card has 25% off of a dozen eggs. Woohoo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Teresa1963 said:


> So I just got back from using airmiles at  foodland. She said she scanned the mega miles coupon but there is no notation or miles posted for the bonus 20 when you spend 60$. Is this usual not to have the bonus on your receipt?  Also they could not get my 10$ redemption (for the bonus email 95) points to go through. Kept coming up “0096 host unavailable, rewards limited”
> The cashiers said it was likely an airmiles issue. Any others have a problem this afternoon at foodland. Or ever?



I haven't done the Foodland MM but if I'm remembering correctly from last year it doesn't put the 20 bonus air miles on the receipt.  You get them later though.  However, the receipt should show PLU and a number somewhere on the receipt.  That indicates the promo coupon went through.  At least last year anyways.

I used the $10 redeemption yesterday at Foodland and mine worked.  However, it would not work when the Cashier tried to punch in my number when I showed it to her on the APP.  A Manager had to come over and fix it.  She said the physical card had to be scanned.  Would that have been the issue for you?


----------



## Newcastle

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is the perfect place to post your question! We talk about any and all things AM related here, not just how to earn them!!! We use our miles for car rentals A LOT! Basically anytime we fly somewhere and we'll need a car we use miles for the car because it tends to be a great value. I ALWAYS go with whichever company is cheapest, i don't care what the company name is. Most companies even share a desk at the airports and the vehicles are identical! We rented thru Budget in September when we went to the Soo because all the companies were the same cost but they gave us back 100 miles due to a big promo going on and when we got into the car noticed the sticker was for National   There is absolutely no reason to shy away from them because of their name. Only caveat i would give you is choose exactly the category you want, don't cheap out because they will really stick it to you if you decide to upgrade at the desk. Also be sure to bring a copy of your email stating the full price, once we forgot and they tried to charge us the full walk-up rate stating we only had a reservation but hadn't paid, luckily we called Airmiles and they resent the confirmation that we showed to the agent who suddenly "found" our proper papework*





dancin Disney style said:


> I've rented from Budget as well as all the others and have had not a single issue with Budget.    The amount of miles to redeem is based on current prices. It has nothing to do with quality of the vehicle or the company.  Personally, I prefer Alamo when renting from MCO for two reasons....1. I always book an econo and almost always end up with at least a 1 car, if not 2 car class upgrade for free.  2. I like to pick my own car and at MCO they have a wide variety.
> 
> If you rent from a company that assigns cars and you get to the garage and don't like the one they gave you all you have to do is go back to counter and ask for something else.  At an airport location they will have lots.  No matter who you rent from make sure you know all the ins and outs...things like, transponders or second driver rules.



Thanks very much to you both for your replies!  We are heading to Disney early May so I should probably get the rental booked.  It's funny because the last time we flew to Orlando, I paid to rent a vehicle and we got to MCO so late due to a delayed flight that the company we rented from (I can't recall who at the moment) only had minivans left so that worked out quite well for us.  I will definitely not cheap out on choosing the category of vehicle but I'm trying to figure out which to choose as the number of bags that they claim the vehicles accommodate doesn't always seem to jive with the size of the vehicle.  There are only three of us travelling so as long as there is an option to fold down the back seat to accommodate more trunk room, I'm hoping we should be fine.  Thanks again!!


----------



## ottawamom

Teresa1963 said:


> So I just got back from using airmiles at  foodland. She said she scanned the mega miles coupon but there is no notation or miles posted for the bonus 20 when you spend 60$. Is this usual not to have the bonus on your receipt?  Also they could not get my 10$ redemption (for the bonus email 95) points to go through. Kept coming up “0096 host unavailable, rewards limited”
> The cashiers said it was likely an airmiles issue. Any others have a problem this afternoon at foodland. Or ever?



My FIL was trying to do the redemption at Metro this afternoon and they tried 3 times and it kept failing. Maybe the issue was widespread at the Airmiles end of things as opposed to being a problem with Foodland specifically.

I did two different cards at Sobeys this morning and they worked.


----------



## Teresa1963

Disney Addicted said:


> I haven't done the Foodland MM but if I'm remembering correctly from last year it doesn't put the 20 bonus air miles on the receipt.  You get them later though.  However, the receipt should show PLU and a number somewhere on the receipt.  That indicates the promo coupon went through.  At least last year anyways.
> 
> I used the $10 redeemption yesterday at Foodland and mine worked.  However, it would not work when the Cashier tried to punch in my number when I showed it to her on the APP.  A Manager had to come over and fix it.  She said the physical card had to be scanned.  Would that have been the issue for you?


No I gave her the physical card. However I am worried about not seeing a PLU and a number. I gave her my coupon and she said she already scanned one and gave it back to me although I didn’t notice if she scanned anything (I was busy trying to figure out my redemption dilemma). I will be really po’d if that doesn’t go through either as I Only shop at foodland for these bonuses.


----------



## bababear_50

I shopped at Foodland on Fri.
I used the physical airmiles card.
my receipt says:
1AM For Every $20 3 Miles
Mega Miles Spring 2019 20 Miles

Regards
Mel


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> My FIL was trying to do the redemption at Metro this afternoon and they tried 3 times and it kept failing. Maybe the issue was widespread at the Airmiles end of things as opposed to being a problem with Foodland specifically.
> 
> I did two different cards at Sobeys this morning and they worked.



I did a redemption on my card at Sobeys with no issue, but tried to do it on my husband’s card immediately after, and it wouldn’t work. I didn’t complain too much, because the cashier I had used earlier to buy my 2 $150 GC (one for each of my and DH cards) let me buy the second GC with the first one I bought. I figured I’d already received 150 “free” AM.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I have three IGA’s within a short drive from my house. My experience with redeeming airmiles at IGA is that they cannot do it by simply entering the number. They need the physical card OR the cashier needs to have a hand scanner (newer or upgraded store) and use that to scan the digital card off the phone. Only one of the three IGA’s around me is equipped to do that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Newcastle said:


> Thanks very much to you both for your replies!  We are heading to Disney early May so I should probably get the rental booked.  It's funny because the last time we flew to Orlando, I paid to rent a vehicle and we got to MCO so late due to a delayed flight that the company we rented from (I can't recall who at the moment) only had minivans left so that worked out quite well for us.  I will definitely not cheap out on choosing the category of vehicle but I'm trying to figure out which to choose as the number of bags that they claim the vehicles accommodate doesn't always seem to jive with the size of the vehicle.  There are only three of us travelling so as long as there is an option to fold down the back seat to accommodate more trunk room, I'm hoping we should be fine.  Thanks again!!


Don't worry too much about what it says for luggage.  With three people is it safe to say you will have 6 bags?  If that were me I would book a compact and I would not be worried about 6 bags fitting in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall,  not the best return but if you're planning to use the mega miles one it will stack.  AND if you're over 55 you could clean up on Tuesday by creating a $50 transaction and then these steps*

*Mega miles coupon using $20 worth of cash miles*
*20% discount on regular priced items*
*Get a $10 gift card back*
*Earn 80 miles from this email coupon *
*Earn 40 miles from the mega miles coupon *
*Only spend $30 which could be charged to your mastercard*
* spend 50 get 80 AM valid March 25th - 28th *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the $5 off coupon and the scenario below -> do I need to spend $60 pre-tax or $65 pre-tax to use the $5 off coupon and receive the 180 miles?  I've never tried to stack that many before.  Is there a particular order to hand the coupons over?

I'm not sure if I'll do that or just do a Spend $25 get $5 off and use the MM 190 cash miles.

Spend $60 get 60 miles (L+G)
Spend $50 get 80 miles (coupon)
Spend 190 cash miles get 40 miles (MM coupon)
Spend $25 get $5 off (coupon)


----------



## ottawamom

It depends on the store and how they choose to deal with it. I've had it work both ways.

Thanks for the reminder @Donald - my hero . I was about to go out today and do the MM with DS account. If I come up with a few other items it will be a better return to wait and do it tomorrow.

Changed my mind. I'm going to do DS card today just spending the $20 needed for the MM coupon. I'll stack when I do next weeks shop using my card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding the $5 off coupon and the scenario below -> do I need to spend $60 pre-tax or $65 pre-tax to use the $5 off coupon and receive the 180 miles?  I've never tried to stack that many before.  Is there a particular order to hand the coupons over?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll do that or just do a Spend $25 get $5 off and use the MM 190 cash miles.
> 
> Spend $60 get 60 miles (L+G)
> Spend $50 get 80 miles (coupon)
> Spend 190 cash miles get 40 miles (MM coupon)
> Spend $25 get $5 off (coupon)



*This is purely a case of YMMV and even varies from store to store within my own city!*

*Store 1 -- I will only use the $5 coupon if I have no others to use since it negates EVERYTHING ELSE!*
*Store 2 -- there are more teens working after 6 and they don't care or understand the POS and since i can't get there without multiple buses I only go when hubby's around and he has little or no patience for hassles, translates to Only when there are BIG offers on shelf!*
*Store 3 -- they are GREAT but need to be careful with order of things scanning if i want them to all work! *
*This is the order i will ask things to be scanned when i have more than 1:*

*Airmiles card -- only use my actual card to be sure it works cause I'm anal with my miles *
*Promo Coupon for bonus miles if there are any (MM or StB)*
*Email Coupon threshold spend*
*EXTRA big coupon threshold spend from APP when there is one*
*Any manufacturer coupons i might have *
*Survey coupon for $5.00 off*
*Any gift cards I have*

*I do my best to make sure there is no line up when i tackle something this massively complicated and I tell the cashier up front that i have a lot of coupons and I want to make sure they work properly. I always, repeat ALWAYS, study my receipt before i even leave the till to make sure i got the miles I expected because it's easier to fix right at the time it happens instead of chasing them down later*

*ETA, i must admit that I'm paranoid that using that coupon might make my miles not work properly so i tend to use it for $5 worth of stuff i wouldn't normally get (hello cheesies) *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Newcastle said:


> Thanks very much to you both for your replies!  We are heading to Disney early May so I should probably get the rental booked.  It's funny because the last time we flew to Orlando, I paid to rent a vehicle and we got to MCO so late due to a delayed flight that the company we rented from (I can't recall who at the moment) only had minivans left so that worked out quite well for us.  I will definitely not cheap out on choosing the category of vehicle but I'm trying to figure out which to choose as the number of bags that they claim the vehicles accommodate doesn't always seem to jive with the size of the vehicle.  There are only three of us travelling so as long as there is an option to fold down the back seat to accommodate more trunk room, I'm hoping we should be fine.  Thanks again!!


*I've been known to pull up the rental car site and study what vehicles they consider to be included within each category and then pull up the actual website from the auto company to study the features of each "potential car" The numbers of bags you see on each site make no sense like you mentioned (kinda like Disney math .. ) For us it's imperative that there is a trunk of some kind since hubby needs to bring a work laptop with us wherever we go and most compacts/economy cars don't have the "trunk" area covered with anything -- hatchbacks & jeeps might be nice to drive but not if you need things hidden!!*

*You could also look at the website for each rental  agency to see which one lets you pick your car within each category at MCO then you get sent to a "lane" and just get into whichever car you want!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is purely a case of YMMV and even varies from store to store within my own city!*
> 
> *Store 1 -- I will only use the $5 coupon if I have no others to use since it negates EVERYTHING ELSE!*
> *Store 2 -- there are more teens working after 6 and they don't care or understand the POS and since i can't get there without multiple buses I only go when hubby's around and he has little or no patience for hassles, translates to Only when there are BIG offers on shelf!*
> *Store 3 -- they are GREAT but need to be careful with order of things scanning if i want them to all work! *
> *This is the order i will ask things to be scanned when i have more than 1:*
> 
> *Airmiles card -- only use my actual card to be sure it works cause I'm anal with my miles *
> *Promo Coupon for bonus miles if there are any (MM or StB)*
> *Email Coupon threshold spend*
> *EXTRA big coupon threshold spend from APP when there is one*
> *Any manufacturer coupons i might have *
> *Survey coupon for $5.00 off*
> *Any gift cards I have*
> 
> *I do my best to make sure there is no line up when i tackle something this massively complicated and I tell the cashier up front that i have a lot of coupons and I want to make sure they work properly. I always, repeat ALWAYS, study my receipt before i even leave the till to make sure i got the miles I expected because it's easier to fix right at the time it happens instead of chasing them down later*
> 
> *ETA, i must admit that I'm paranoid that using that coupon might make my miles not work properly so i tend to use it for $5 worth of stuff i wouldn't normally get (hello cheesies) *



I have decided I do not want to spend $40 OOP at Rexall's right now so my first scenario I won't worry about then.  It sounds complicated and I don't really want to risk not getting the miles.  I may try stacking multiple coupons (if available) during the April 1-7 Rexall Spend $40 get 20 only if I need that MM coupon for my daughter.  I ended up signing my daughter up for an Air Miles card a couple of days ago when I realized I could get her at least 1,200 miles during the MM bonus.  Maybe 1,800 if I get the maximum Sobey's gift cards on her collector number.

I appreciate the time you took to explain this to me!!

So, I'll grab $25-$27 worth tomorrow at Rexall's; use the $5 coupon to have $20-$22 pre-tax; then apply the 190 cash miles to get $20 off and end up paying $0-$2 PLUS tax OOP.  That should work, right?


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> So, I'll grab $25-$27 worth tomorrow at Rexall's; use the $5 coupon to have $20-$22 pre-tax; then apply the 190 cash miles to get $20 off and end up paying $0-$2 PLUS tax OOP.  That should work, right?



Worked for me today.  I spent $27.46 before tax, used the $5 coupon and the 190 AM's.  Cost me $6.03.  That was for one card, the other card didn't go so smoothly although the coupons did stack.  
BTW the 40 AM's do not show on the receipt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*As pointed out by @tinkerone .. don't forget the miles for redeeming your cash miles at Rexall will NOT show on your receipt -- never have, just make sure you see the coupon code on your receipt and that you get the email confirming that you redeemed cash miles and you're good to go! Staple a copy of the coupon to your receipt for follow-up purposes *


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I have three IGA’s within a short drive from my house. My experience with redeeming airmiles at IGA is that they cannot do it by simply entering the number. They need the physical card OR the cashier needs to have a hand scanner (newer or upgraded store) and use that to scan the digital card off the phone. Only one of the three IGA’s around me is equipped to do that.


*Personally i WANT them to require my actual card to redeem miles .. it's too easy for someone to just recite your account number and have those miles gone. Someone posted a picture of a receipt on the MM thread the other day and it showed the full account number not just the final 4 digits meaning it's too easy for people to have access to anyone's account. Am i paranoid? Perhaps, very likely actually but my miles are hard-earned and i want to be sure that they stay secure.*


----------



## Newcastle

dancin Disney style said:


> Don't worry too much about what it says for luggage.  With three people is it safe to say you will have 6 bags?  If that were me I would book a compact and I would not be worried about 6 bags fitting in.


Thanks dancin Disney style!  We will have three large bags, a medium-sized bag (to bring souvenirs back in ) and three carry-ons so we can always cram stuff in the back seat if necessary. I did a test run with my DD's Hyundai Elantra and I think we will definitely need back seats that fold down but I don't know of many newer cars that don't have this option.


----------



## Newcastle

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been known to pull up the rental car site and study what vehicles they consider to be included within each category and then pull up the actual website from the auto company to study the features of each "potential car" The numbers of bags you see on each site make no sense like you mentioned (kinda like Disney math .. ) *


This made me smile as that is exactly what I have been doing to try to figure out which type of model might make the most sense in terms of luggage capacity.  I think that's a great suggestion to choose an agency that lets you choose your car.  When paying out-of-pocket, I usually choose an agency that offers that service but I don't think that Budget does (I could be wrong) and that is the company I am thinking of going with given that they require the fewest miles and they currently offer bonus AMs when you book using your AMs.  I suppose I'll just have to roll the dice and see what happens when we pick up the car.  I'm sure we can get creative in how we load up the car .  Thanks Donald!


----------



## bababear_50

???? Anyone hoping for a 





this Friday?
Yes yes I know it's early in the week but a girl can hope right?lol.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Donald - my hero said:


> *Personally i WANT them to require my actual card to redeem miles .. it's too easy for someone to just recite your account number and have those miles gone. Someone posted a picture of a receipt on the MM thread the other day and it showed the full account number not just the final 4 digits meaning it's too easy for people to have access to anyone's account. Am i paranoid? Perhaps, very likely actually but my miles are hard-earned and i want to be sure that they stay secure.*



I absolutely agree with you. They should require the physical card OR the digital card.  The problem is that the digital card won’t work if they don’t have a hand scanner. 

If you forget that you left your card in your other jacket pocket (sloppy I know!) and only realize it when you are at the cash ready to redeem your miles for the MegaMiles hunt, it can be very frustrating when the store does not have a hand scanner.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Worked for me today.  I spent $27.46 before tax, used the $5 coupon and the 190 AM's.  Cost me $6.03.  That was for one card, the other card didn't go so smoothly although the coupons did stack.
> BTW the 40 AM's do not show on the receipt.



Awesome!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> ???? Anyone hoping for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Friday?
> Yes yes I know it's early in the week but a girl can hope right?lol.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Not this week for me. Next week would be perfect. I have finished my running around with Mega Miles now. Just need to do Metro (Apr 11) and Rexall (Apr 1) and I will have 3 cards completed. I need a little break from Airmiles hunting for a few days.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Newcastle said:


> Thanks dancin Disney style!  We will have three large bags, a medium-sized bag (to bring souvenirs back in ) and three carry-ons so we can always cram stuff in the back seat if necessary. I did a test run with my DD's Hyundai Elantra and I think we will definitely need back seats that fold down but I don't know of many newer cars that don't have this option.


When you fold the seat down you actually lose space. You would be better off to have two people sit in the back and push the front passenger seat back then use that seat for luggage.  Unless you have 30” luggage, which the airline will charge for oversized anyway, you would be able to get a carryon on the floor and stack two large bags on the seat. Also remember that you can ride with a carryon on your lap or maybe at your feet....the ride is short so for most people it’s not a problem.

Seven bags seems like an awful lot.  Our last trip we were just two of us (and my DD is a MAJOR over packer) we stayed 10 days and had one large checked bag, two carryons and a backpack.


----------



## Newcastle

dancin Disney style said:


> When you fold the seat down you actually lose space. You would be better off to have two people sit in the back and push the front passenger seat back then use that seat for luggage.  Unless you have 30” luggage, which the airline will charge for oversized anyway, you would be able to get a carryon on the floor and stack two large bags on the seat. Also remember that you can ride with a carryon on your lap or maybe at your feet....the ride is short so for most people it’s not a problem.
> 
> Seven bags seems like an awful lot.  Our last trip we were just two of us (and my DD is a MAJOR over packer) we stayed 10 days and had one large checked bag, two carryons and a backpack.


That's a really good idea about the front passenger seat...thanks!  Our larger pieces of luggage are on the smaller size compared to 30" luggage so it's essentially one bag for each of us (and the extra one for souvenirs) and our carry-ons are actually bags/backpacks as opposed to luggage so we could probably squish and squeeze those to fit a little easier.  I actually haven't started packing yet so we may very well be able to get away with fewer bags but I'd just like to be prepared as I have some over packers in my family as well .  Thanks again for the tip!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Someone posted on FB that it’s Blue Friday at IGA this week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

gotta love the AM Facebook group.  There is a new post from someone that shopped at Foodland and the cashier didn't tell her to use the MM coupon....so now it doesn't count and she's mad.

Sorry...It's not very nice for me to think that's funny but it falls into the category of 'entitlement' for me.


----------



## ottawamom

Blue Friday in Quebec at IGA this Friday. Likely means we're looking at one everywhere else next week.

Just noticed this was already posted but it is confirmed with a flyer now (I never trust those FB people)


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Blue Friday question. Sorry for the dumb question but I am still relatively new at actual hunting. If a blue Friday offer says 25 airmiles when you buy two, do you get 50 airmiles when you buy 4? Does this ring up automatically or do you (can you) do separate transactions?


----------



## ottawamom

Yes. If you purchase multiples of an offer you will get multiple bonus AM. You should be able to do it in one transaction (I have). The only time this might not work is if the individual store has limited the quantities they will allow each customer to have. (I haven't seen this with a Quebec Blue Friday but it has happened in Ontario)

Just a reminder to check your receipt before you leave the store to make sure you got all your AM. Its easier to have them correct it right then and there if needed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have to say...I was glad to see that there was not a blue Friday out west.  I'm hoping to empty out my pantry/freezer a little more again this week.  But I did spot a good deal on lay's chips...buy 4 bags get 40 AM.  I might snag 4 of those...in flavours I don't like...that way I won't be tempted to eat them all


----------



## isabellea

Perfect timing for me since I will be in Niagara Falls next Friday!



montrealdisneylovers said:


> Blue Friday question. Sorry for the dumb question but I am still relatively new at actual hunting. If a blue Friday offer says 25 airmiles when you buy two, do you get 50 airmiles when you buy 4? Does this ring up automatically or do you (can you) do separate transactions?



Some IGA are really bad at identifying the products included (Dorval is especially awful for that) so check the fine prints and sizes in the flyer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the Wednesday flyer updates! I'll point out a few things that caught my eye*

*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*

*ALL of the Sobey's chain flyers have the following offers (slight difference in some of the prices but miles are the same EXCLUDING Urban Fresh*
*
buy 5 general mills products ranging from $2.99 - $5.99 get 50 AM
Buy $15 worth of some other GM products and get 30 AM
Lays chips 2/$6 buy 4 get 40 AM
*
*Metro ON Flyer*

*For our newbies (and those of us who tend to be a bit forgetful at times ) Don't forget to load your targeted offers before you go shopping. If you're not sure how to do this the links are in the first post.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just checking my links in the first post and discovered that FINALLY the Terms & Conditions for the new batch of Shell offers is working!*
*First here's the link to see the offers*
*Shell In-Store Airmiles Bonus Offers*
*Here's the link to the fine print as well*
*Terms & Conditions for Shell Promos*


----------



## juniorbugman

So funny story.   I went to Rexall today to cash in points for mega miles and I used the spend $25 save $5 survey coupon and the cashier asks me if I did the survey.  Oh yes I said and she was surprised that it worked  because she said somebody had been in earlier and tried to use the survey coupon scanning it from their phone and it didn't work but my worked fine because I had a printed coupon.  I was thinking if you only knew that I didn't really do the survey but my nice friends gave me the survey code so thanks nice friends.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So funny story.   I went to Rexall today to cash in points for mega miles and I used the spend $25 save $5 survey coupon and the cashier asks me if I did the survey.  Oh yes I said and she was surprised that it worked  because she said somebody had been in earlier and tried to use the survey coupon scanning it from their phone and it didn't work but my worked fine because I had a printed coupon.  I was thinking if you only knew that I didn't really do the survey but my nice friends gave me the survey code so thanks nice friends.


*And to make that story even funnier? The darned link is EXACTLY THE SAME FOR THE ENTIRE YEAR!! You do need to refresh it once the new date appears but if you pay attention the link will always be the same  I did see a bunch of reports floating around that the coupon hasn't worked for some people and I think it has more to do with the order that they get scanned and it seems to be different from store to store!*

*Here's what it looks like before i make it all purdy like. Last year it was the same but ended in 2018.*

*https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/RexallSurvey2019.pdf*


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> So funny story.   I went to Rexall today to cash in points for mega miles and I used the spend $25 save $5 survey coupon and the cashier asks me if I did the survey.  Oh yes I said and she was surprised that it worked  because she said somebody had been in earlier and tried to use the survey coupon scanning it from their phone and it didn't work but my worked fine because I had a printed coupon.  I was thinking if you only knew that I didn't really do the survey but my nice friends gave me the survey code so thanks nice friends.



I shopped Rexall this afternoon with a printed survey coupon and it wouldn't work, she couldn't get it to scan.  She then tried entering it manually and the computer accepted it at first then rejected as a duplicate promo (I don't have the exact wording but it didn't make sense as I was only doing the 190 airmiles cash in and the system hadn't got to the payment part yet).  She ended up entering it as a manufacturing coupon after trying about 10 times.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
March 28-April 3
Buy $300.00 in Canadian Tire Gift cards---- Get a free $25.00 Canadian Tire Gift Card.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*SO happy! ALL of the miles for my new stove have posted now, the base miles from the store, the 10X multiplier from the store AND the base miles from the airmiles portal -- total miles 713!*


----------



## ottawamom

I love a good score. Feels like you really accomplished something.


----------



## ottawamom

On the good news side. I used DS email spend 95 Cash AM get 95AM on Saturday 23rd. They were posted to his account today. Quick turn around on that as T&C said they could take up to 120 days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> I shopped Rexall this afternoon with a printed survey coupon and it wouldn't work, she couldn't get it to scan.  She then tried entering it manually and the computer accepted it at first then rejected as a duplicate promo (I don't have the exact wording but it didn't make sense as I was only doing the 190 airmiles cash in and the system hadn't got to the payment part yet).  She ended up entering it as a manufacturing coupon after trying about 10 times.



Just a Rexall heads up.

Continuation of the Rexall $5 survey coupon problem, I did two more transactions today at a different store.  The first one I was buying OTC medication kept behind the pharmacy but paid at the front cash and the $5 survey coupon scanned and was excepted just fine.  The second transaction, same cashier one minute later different airmiles account, the survey coupon scanned but wasn't accepted.  In the end cashier reluctantly entered it manually.  In both cases of the two transactions that didn't work, I was only purchasing grocery items, the one that worked was just OTC medication.  I thought at first the LGO must be interfering with the survey coupon but that does not seem to be the case.  Two transactions received LGO offers and the other one that didn't meet the spending limit wasn't the one that worked.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Just a Rexall heads up.
> 
> Continuation of the Rexall $5 survey coupon problem, I did two more transactions today at a different store.  The first one I was buying OTC medication kept behind the pharmacy but paid at the front cash and the $5 survey coupon scanned and was excepted just fine.  The second transaction, same cashier one minute later different airmiles account, the survey coupon scanned but wasn't accepted.  In the end cashier reluctantly entered it manually.  In both cases of the two transactions that didn't work, I was only purchasing grocery items, the one that worked was just OTC medication.  I thought at first the LGO must be interfering with the survey coupon but that does not seem to be the case.  Two transactions received LGO offers and the other one that didn't meet the spending limit wasn't the one that worked.



*I wonder if it's the fact that you did 2 transactions in one day? Now i have NO idea how the POS would know that it's the same person or not but I've only been able to use it once a day in the same store *
**


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wonder if it's the fact that you did 2 transactions in one day? Now i have NO idea how the POS would know that it's the same person or not but I've only been able to use it once a day in the same store *
> *View attachment 391301*



I don't think this is likely, yesterday I only did one and it didn't work.  Today I did two, daughter's card was the second one so same address but I doubt the system would check addresses, different airmiles number, name, birthdate etc.
I suppose anything is possible though!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding LCBO, on March 21st I purchased the PJ's original cream (panama) AND a Girls' night out chocolate raspberry truffle wine.  The total came to $31.80 which includes a .40 cent deposit.

I could have sworn the base miles are awarded at 1 per $30.  I received the 18 bonus air miles for the Mega Miles the next day but I have not received the 1 base mile.  Am I wrong about the amount?


----------



## AngelDisney

Now I know why my Shell Meal Deal didn’t work. The cashier typed in $0.99 for both the Pringle’s and the water. It’s not $1.99 so it didn’t trigger the bonus AM! Oh well, at least I need spend $10 to use the Mega Miles coupon so just another lesson learned.


----------



## Disney Addicted

AngelDisney said:


> Now I know why my Shell Meal Deal didn’t work. The cashier typed in $0.99 for both the Pringle’s and the water. It’s not $1.99 so it didn’t trigger the bonus AM! Oh well, at least I need spend $10 to use the Mega Miles coupon so just another lesson learned.



If you don't mind handing over the other $1, you could take the receipt back and show it to the Manager.  The Manager could reund your purchase then ring it up again with the correct amount.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> If you don't mind handing over the other $1, you could take the receipt back and show it to the Manager.  The Manager could reund your purchase then ring it up again with the correct amount.


It’s actually a difference of $0.01. I would not even mind giving an extra $1. I will give it a try tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Warning
Airmiles Vent
I am frustrated with the Shell Meal Deal....
Stations knowingly have charged the wrong amount or wrong product and told people that Loyalty One is aware of the problem and don't worry your miles will post. I have done three chats and been directed to email receipts to two different Airmiles address (Both of which are not accepting emails due to maintenance issues).....so I guess I wait. Even tonight the cashier scanned a bottle of Dasani water instead of the coke because he knew it only works that way. Also he manually changed the price on the pringles ,,tonights airmiles did post on my receipt though...frustrating.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall flyer slipped past me!*
*Not many bonus offers on items, threshold spend on the weekend (terrible IMHO)*

*Spend $50 get 60 AM or Spend $70 get 100 AM*
*Thursday only Skin & Beauty event Spend $50 get 100 AM*
 
*Rexall ON Flyer*

*Rexall Western Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Warning
> Airmiles Vent
> I am frustrated with the Shell Meal Deal....
> Stations knowingly have charged the wrong amount or wrong product and told people that Loyalty One is aware of the problem and don't worry your miles will post. I have done three chats and been directed to email receipts to two different Airmiles address (Both of which are not accepting emails due to maintenance issues).....so I guess I wait. Even tonight the cashier scanned a bottle of Dasani water instead of the coke because he knew it only works that way. Also he manually changed the price on the pringles ,,tonights airmiles did post on my receipt though...frustrating.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I feel for you, I've never been too successful with their in-store offers.  Last spring I had personal offers for specific coke products and after 3 or 4 unsuccessful attempts, bottle swapping to ring in new products not in their system etc. I packed it in and wrote it off as a loss.  I never did chase the miles from airmiles, receipts messed up etc.

I'm sure you'll get your airmiles in the end but they don't make it easy!


----------



## ottawamom

Not MM related but of interest to those who have the BMO World Elite card. DH signed up for this card last year. We have a companion flight available to us. I purchased flights on March 2. Had to pay for both flights up front. BMO awarded the AM for the companion flight last night as well. T&C said it would be 45 days but it only took 26.


----------



## ottawamom

Blue Friday in Quebec, I came home with 195AM. Not at all like the deals we get in the rest of the country. I picked up some Lafleur sausages (love them and they are hard to find in Ontario), hams, really nice jam from France. I was please with the prices and what I got but if that had been an Ontario Blue Friday I would have considered it to be a fail (I'm used to 500-600AM minimum here)

There was a day not too long ago when 200AM was just a weekly grocery shop. Oh well, things change. Glad I'm able to shop in two provinces.


----------



## BLAZEY

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks.  I didn't know there are two versions of the 737 Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh that's too funny.  You guys just have to meet each other.    Put lime green Mickey heads on your suitcases.  Is that still a DIS thing?



Well I'm back from our trip to Disneyland. Aladora and I did meet briefly at the airport. We chatted for a few minutes as I waited to gate check my bag. It was so early neither of us thought to take a picture but we did meet.
We had a great trip, especially once we realized that we didn't need to be together all the time in the park. My BIL's family's touring style is very different from our family, in fact DBIL joined us some of the time as his kids wanted nothing to do with thrill rides. My cousin and her family came down the last couple of days of our trip as our trips overlapped a couple of days, so we also got to spend some time with them which was nice as they don't live in the same city as me and I only get to see them a few times a year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sooo .. it appears the "new & improved" Disney tickets have made it to the AM site and i expect most of you won't be overly happy in the jump in "price" but IMHO, at least you'll still be able to cash in some (a LOT) miles instead of paying USD funds for them!*
* They still have the CDN Resident tickets showing but now also have the Flexible Start ones as well (BTW they only have ADULT tickets showing)*

*Walt Disney World Resort Florida 5-Day Disney Flexible Date Base Ticket - Adult*
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios,*
*Epcot, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, Magic Kingdom Park*

5,995 reward miles
*Walt Disney World Resort Florida 7-Day Disney Flexible Date Base Ticket - Adult*
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios,*
*Epcot, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, Magic Kingdom Park*

6,400 reward miles


----------



## Days In the Sun

So glad to see the tickets.  I estimated 6100/6500 airmiles in February, so this is great.  Also means that Airmiles pricing is somewhat predictable still which is good too.

We are considering using the personal shopper for next year's tickets and getting exactly what we want.  We are starting to think a couple of after hours tickets are better than 5 day tickets for us but will decide after our trip end of April/May.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo .. it appears the "new & improved" Disney tickets have made it to the AM site and i expect most of you won't be overly happy in the jump in "price" but IMHO, at least you'll still be able to cash in some (a LOT) miles instead of paying USD funds for them!*
> * They still have the CDN Resident tickets showing but now also have the Flexible Start ones as well (BTW they only have ADULT tickets showing)*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resort Florida 5-Day Disney Flexible Date Base Ticket - Adult*
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios,*
> *Epcot, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, Magic Kingdom Park*
> 
> 5,995 reward miles
> *Walt Disney World Resort Florida 7-Day Disney Flexible Date Base Ticket - Adult*
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios,*
> *Epcot, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, Magic Kingdom Park*
> 
> 6,400 reward miles


I actually think that's not so bad.  I was thinking that a 5 day ticket would be closer to 7000 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

The Airmiles tickets are still really good value. Calculating the cost of tickets through Disney directly:

5 day base ticket on Disney site $436US (after tax) to get the flexible option +164. Lets say $600US convert to Cdn @1.35 = $810Cdn or 7695AM (810/10*95)
7 day base ticket on Disney site $456US (after tax) to get the flexible option +161. Lets say $617US convert to Cdn @1.35 = $833Cdn or  7913AM (833/10*95)

I used the cheapest days on the calendar when calculating the amounts above so the #'s will change slightly for other dates. Basically, through Airmiles you are getting the flexibility for free.  And that makes sense as Airmiles couldn't sell the tickets any other way. Tickets must be used by Dec 31, 2020.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Does anyone know when the mix and match bonus points should post?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I knew someone would be jumping in to do the required Disney math!  *

*I'm sitting here doing a different type of studying, maps open, various transit sites up and Toronto Tourism in another window. My best friend is someone i met on the DISboards and she lives in Philly. She has turned a 3 hours business trip to Vaughan into a 3 day visit and I'm doing almost as much planning as a flippin Disney trip requires! I still need to get down into the city for my hospital visit so that involved pointing her towards a hotel that i can connect to TTC from without too much effort. Next up is figuring out where to eat, what to do, how to get there, what can't be missed for someone who has never been to Toronto  Side note, i had NO idea how big Vaughan Mills actually IS!*

*Now I'm wondering what I can do to squeeze in my Mega Miles hunt at the same time since she'll be here in less than 2 weeks *


----------



## marchingstar

it sounds like the “problem” with tickets is much more about disney boosting the price tons in the last few years, and that air miles is just keeping up. 

it’s amazing though...i have one set left from the canada resident tickets a couple years back (the green cards). i think it was 6500 for 2 adult tickets, so half the price!


----------



## ottawamom

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Does anyone know when the mix and match bonus points should post?



Can take up to 120 days from end of promotion. But it will probably be sooner.


----------



## Teresa1963

Do you know if the Shell mega miles coupon for spend 10$ in store includes lotto tickets. On the back it only excludes shell gift cards tobacco and service bay repairs?


----------



## hdrolfe

Teresa1963 said:


> Do you know if the Shell mega miles coupon for spend 10$ in store includes lotto tickets. On the back it only excludes shell gift cards tobacco and service bay repairs?



Normally Shell in store does include lotto tickets. I haven't tried it yet though for this promotion, I did last year and it worked.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> The Airmiles tickets are still really good value. Calculating the cost of tickets through Disney directly:
> 
> 5 day base ticket on Disney site $436US (after tax) to get the flexible option +164. Lets say $600US convert to Cdn @1.35 = $810Cdn or 7695AM (810/10*95)
> 7 day base ticket on Disney site $456US (after tax) to get the flexible option +161. Lets say $617US convert to Cdn @1.35 = $833Cdn or  7913AM (833/10*95)
> 
> I used the cheapest days on the calendar when calculating the amounts above so the #'s will change slightly for other dates. Basically, through Airmiles you are getting the flexibility for free.  And that makes sense as Airmiles couldn't sell the tickets any other way. Tickets must be used by Dec 31, 2020.



What!!!????

Looks like I missed a huge price jump sometime while I was away!  

My calculations are similar to yours:

5day 5995am = $631.05 Cad cash miles (5995/95*10)
7day 6400am = $673.68 Cad cash miles (6400/95*10)

At yesterday's exchange rate of 1.3429, airmiles cost is $469.92usd 5day, $501.66usd 7day

Disney's Current ticket costs without flex(5day/7day):
Christmas: $605.01usd/$671.08usd
Peak: $496.77usd/$526.73usd
Reg: $460.05usd/$484.79usd
Value: $456.19/$481.57
Low: $452.32/$475.11

So if numbers correct, if you are going Christmas/Peak it's definitely a good deal, at other times you pay a bit more than you would for a regular ticket but get the flex option and get to use airmiles.  For us, the flex option has a $0 value really as it only gives you a 14 day booking window which we would never pay for.

Sidenote:  what happened to the ticket prices??????  These increases are crazy

February 2019 Disney ticket prices (usd) vs now:

5-day day based tickets cost $417.04-$480.85, 5 day flex $489.90, now $452.32-$605.01 (+8.4% - +25.8%), flex $611.31 (+24.8%)

7-day day based tickets cost $440.03-$506.82, 7 day flex $521.86, now $475.11-$617.08 (+8% - +21.8%), flex $627.29 (+20.2%)

4Park Magic Summer tickets $378.80, now $404.70 (+6.8%)


----------



## mort1331

Teresa1963 said:


> Do you know if the Shell mega miles coupon for spend 10$ in store includes lotto tickets. On the back it only excludes shell gift cards tobacco and service bay repairs?


Yes i can confirm


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> What!!!????
> 
> Looks like I missed a huge price jump sometime while I was away!
> 
> My calculations are similar to yours:
> 
> 5day 5995am = $631.05 Cad cash miles (5995/95*10)
> 7day 6400am = $673.68 Cad cash miles (6400/95*10)
> 
> At yesterday's exchange rate of 1.3429, airmiles cost is $469.92usd 5day, $501.66usd 7day
> 
> Disney's Current ticket costs without flex(5day/7day):
> Christmas: $605.01usd/$671.08usd
> Peak: $496.77usd/$526.73usd
> Reg: $460.05usd/$484.79usd
> Value: $456.19/$481.57
> Low: $452.32/$475.11
> 
> So if numbers correct, if you are going Christmas/Peak it's definitely a good deal, at other times you pay a bit more than you would for a regular ticket but get the flex option and get to use airmiles.  For us, the flex option has a $0 value really as it only gives you a 14 day booking window which we would never pay for.
> 
> Sidenote:  what happened to the ticket prices??????  These increases are crazy
> 
> February 2019 Disney ticket prices (usd) vs now:
> 
> 5-day day based tickets cost $417.04-$480.85, 5 day flex $489.90, now $452.32-$605.01 (+8.4% - +25.8%), flex $611.31 (+24.8%)
> 
> 7-day day based tickets cost $440.03-$506.82, 7 day flex $521.86, now $475.11-$617.08 (+8% - +21.8%), flex $627.29 (+20.2%)
> 
> 4Park Magic Summer tickets $378.80, now $404.70 (+6.8%)



Increase happened right after GE opening dates were announced... I think "free" tickets are a good deal, even if they have gone up in price. However I'm probably not going after this summer's trip for a few years so we'll see what happens with ticket prices! I also like to get park hoppers and obviously have to pay for that now. Oh, and kiddo turns 10 in December so I need adult tickets


----------



## Days In the Sun

Continuing on the Disney ticket thought,I see the real winners here and those going at Christmas or Peak or those looking to upgrade assuming Disney gives the full value of the flex ticket.

For example, you can exchange a 7day airmiles flex ticket (6400 airmiles valued at $627.29) to a midseason 7day park hopper plus option ($621.94) at the gate... according to all the calls I made to Disney in February lol.
Or in DVC case, an annual pass is $648 which would cost $26 to upgrade.

I did notice that airmiles lists the ticket expiry date as December 2019 and Disney website they expire December 2020 so not sure if typo, February pricing or some type of special discounted ticket.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Increase happened right after GE opening dates were announced... I think "free" tickets are a good deal, even if they have gone up in price. However I'm probably not going after this summer's trip for a few years so we'll see what happens with ticket prices! I also like to get park hoppers and obviously have to pay for that now. Oh, and kiddo turns 10 in December so I need adult tickets



Yes who knows what they will be doing next year.  Personally I think the "locked in pricing" is very complicated.


----------



## pigletto

It’s interesting to note that you are automatically Onyx level collector if you have enough miles to get a 5 day ticket now.


ETA... and can you freaking imagine the training that had to go in to the new ticket structure and all the rules? Can you imagine being those cast members?!?


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> It’s interesting to note that you are automatically Onyx level collector if you have enough miles to get a 5 day ticket now.



lol, you are more of an optimist than I am, my first thought was you have to make onyx to get a Disney ticket!


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> lol, you are more of an optimist than I am, my first thought was you have to make onyx to get a Disney ticket!


Haha it’s all in the wording isn’t it? 
Bottom line.. that’s a lot of miles !


----------



## ottawamom

Multiply that by 7 adults (for my next trip to Disney in 2022) that's a huge # of AM. I'm hoping to save enough for flights and tickets. Decided to bite the bullet and do the math. I'm looking at 73,000AM. 28,000 I'll need for flights (to book) in 2021 and the balance in 2022. Better get shopping


----------



## tinkerone

So for the last two months I have had an offer from Shell, make 4 instore purchases of $5, get 50 AM's.  For the second month in a row only three of the four purchases have counted due to a Shell machine having issues.  The note on the bill says Airmiles details not available.  Miles for this transaction will be deposited to your collector account.  It never happens. 
I had a chat with AM's last month and explained what happened.  Spoke with Sarah and she was good enough to credit me the miles right then.  Tonight I had the good fortune of getting Sarah again and she was good enough to credit me once more.  I love it when it is easy to solve.  I did ask her if Shell was having issues and she confirmed that they were.
I have this offer again for April.  I really hope I don't have to do a live chat again but if that happens I so hope I get Sarah again.

ETA-  I also received an offer on my secondary account, 3 fill ups of 25 liters get 100 AM's.  I'll be doing that one as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> So for the last two months I have had an offer from Shell, make 4 instore purchases of $5, get 50 AM's.  For the second month in a row only three of the four purchases have counted due to a Shell machine having issues.  The note on the bill says Airmiles details not available.  Miles for this transaction will be deposited to your collector account.  It never happens.
> I had a chat with AM's last month and explained what happened.  Spoke with Sarah and she was good enough to credit me the miles right then.  Tonight I had the good fortune of getting Sarah again and she was good enough to credit me once more.  I love it when it is easy to solve.  I did ask her if Shell was having issues and she confirmed that they were.
> I have this offer again for April.  I really hope I don't have to do a live chat again but if that happens I so hope I get Sarah again.
> 
> ETA-  I also received an offer on my secondary account, 3 fill ups of 25 liters get 100 AM's.  I'll be doing that one as well.



I have the fill-up one as well. Great offer I think, one of my favourites, 25L fillup, earn 33 personal offer + 10 text shell offer + 5 MegaMiles + 1 base = 49 airmiles.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> I have the fill-up one as well.* Great offer I think, one of my favourites, 25L fillup, earn 33 personal offer + 10 text shell offer + 5 MegaMiles + 1 base = 49 airmiles.*



I have all the same offers, never thought to add it up that way.  Looks like an even better score than I was counting on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Air Miles on Facebook is having a one day contest today!  Leave a comment on how the AIR MILES Reward Program gets you closer to the people, places, and things you love.  They are giving away 22 prizes of 250 air miles; a $50 RedTag gift card; and luggage valued at $400.


----------



## ottawamom

Too bad I gave up my Facebook account a while ago. Maybe I should reinstate it. Um, no.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Too bad I gave up my Facebook account a while ago. Maybe I should reinstate it. Um, no.


Never been not going to start now


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Too bad I gave up my Facebook account a while ago. Maybe I should reinstate it. Um, no.





mort1331 said:


> Never been not going to start now



*I've had an account for about 10 years now, started as a way to connect with our youngest thru some annoying games. I rarely post anything of my own other than birthday greetings to a very select group of people and pictures from big events like family trips & weddings. I belong to a couple of groups that i lurk in (the resort we're going to next January, Instant Pot recipes & other equally exciting things  ) I NEVER do these stupid "comment on our post and you might win" things -- not on a public post thanks very much! Oh and the current one mentioned above? It was posted 2 hours ago, there are a total of 24 prizes and so far a combined total of postings (it's in both french & english) 54,000 "entries" NOW, there is this cute little hidden fine print that might be difficult for them to police but come on, really?!?!? (the bolding is their's btw )*
*There is a limit of* *one Eligible Entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the entire Contest Period. * If the Collector exceeds the limit of one entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the Contest Period as determined by the Contest Sponsor, their entry will be void.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I NEVER do these stupid "comment on our post and you might win" things -- not on a public post thanks very much!


I did recently on a facebook site and I won a Turkey Cookbook from Chef Emily Richards from Ontario Turkey.  I was so excited and yup I received my cookbook via the mail.  I do have what I call my throwaway facebook account that I post nothing personal on.


Donald - my hero said:


> *There is a limit of* *one Eligible Entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the entire Contest Period. * If the Collector exceeds the limit of one entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the Contest Period as determined by the Contest Sponsor, their entry will be void.


How they heck are they going to check that out because you don't put your collector number in when you comment.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've had an account for about 10 years now, started as a way to connect with our youngest thru some annoying games. I rarely post anything of my own other than birthday greetings to a very select group of people and pictures from big events like family trips & weddings. I belong to a couple of groups that i lurk in (the resort we're going to next January, Instant Pot recipes & other equally exciting things  ) I NEVER do these stupid "comment on our post and you might win" things -- not on a public post thanks very much! Oh and the current one mentioned above? It was posted 2 hours ago, there are a total of 24 prizes and so far a combined total of postings (it's in both french & english) 54,000 "entries" NOW, there is this cute little hidden fine print that might be difficult for them to police but come on, really?!?!? (the bolding is their's btw )*
> *There is a limit of* *one Eligible Entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the entire Contest Period. * If the Collector exceeds the limit of one entry per Facebook Comment and Collector Number during the Contest Period as determined by the Contest Sponsor, their entry will be void.



I think I read the fine print that the Facebook account must also be Public in order to enter this contest. Nope sorry, my FB account is private and only my friends can see what I post thank you very much!


----------



## ottawamom

This is why I don't have Facebook. I can't figure out all the public, private .... things. I mean I could if I really wanted to but it just seems like a lot of work. It took me forever to learn how to do things here (I feel like I'm just getting comfortable with it now and I've been here for years)


----------



## Debbie

Interesting conversation. I use Facebook to keep in touch with my girls-one in PEI, one in NL and one in Cairo Egypt. While I don't often post on a public site, I do-especially at the moment with all that is going on in Ontario politics. I don't post publicly on other jurisdictions, despite some strong feelings, though.  I did post on the Airmiles post.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email coupon, only good *Monday to Wednesday, *60 airmiles when you spend $40

https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Apr1/Apr-1_COUPON_AM4060.pdf


----------



## Days In the Sun

If anyone has success using the printed Rexall survey coupon, could you please post??? Only time it worked for me last week was paying full price for an over the counter drug.


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall email coupon, only good *Monday to Wednesday, *60 airmiles when you spend $40
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Apr1/Apr-1_COUPON_AM4060.pdf



Wonder if I can use it with the Megamiles coupon. Not sure I'm willing to risk it  I also have a spend $25 get 50 AM again this week so that one will stack.


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to wait until Thursday to take advantage of the spend $50 get 100 on beauty products. But I think I will take advantage of this one today. That was I'm not limited to cosmetics. I will be using the email coupon, MM and my L&G so a $40 spend will net me 130AM. Not bad for a Monday morning. 

I'm hoping we will have Blue Friday this week in Ontario (and the rest of the country) and will easily make up the AM I miss by not shopping at Rexall on Thursday.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> If anyone has success using the printed Rexall survey coupon, could you please post??? Only time it worked for me last week was paying full price for an over the counter drug.



Just noticed when I printed today's Rexall survey coupon it's a new date (and coupon code) May 7 2019.  Hoping it's not a hassle this time


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm planning on using all of my Rexall offers plus some checkout 51 as well! Making a special trip to my favourite store that is willing to scan every single coupon and makes sure they all work.  I'll also be trying the survey coupon as well,  but it does look like they're cracking down on how that works. I'll report back this afternoon. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Wonder if I can use it with the Megamiles coupon. Not sure I'm willing to risk it  I also have a spend $25 get 50 AM again this week so that one will stack.



Yes so hard to tell what is going to work lately.  In the past it would all stack.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm planning on using all of my Rexall offers plus some checkout 51 as well! Making a special trip to my favourite store that is willing to scan every single coupon and makes sure they all work.  I'll also be trying the survey coupon as well,  but it does look like they're cracking down on how that works. I'll report back this afternoon. *



Good Luck!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Just noticed when I printed today's Rexall survey coupon it's a new date (and coupon code) May 7 2019.  Hoping it's not a hassle this time



*Yes,  it is a different coupon but it you look closely it's the exact same URL! Sooo you can use my link in the first post to generate the newest coupon always. Even if I haven't updated the validity date!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes,  it is a different coupon but it you look closely it's the exact same URL! Sooo you can use my link in the first post to generate the newest coupon always. Even if I haven't updated the validity date!*



Ahhh, I'd be more confident with a new code. I don't have an old survey coupon saved so I couldn't compare but usually it changes.  The code on my receipt from last week (on the only one that worked) was 2019022201, different from the current survey coupon code.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Not sure if posted, heads up Onyx collectors *in British Columbia at BC Place*:


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Not sure if posted, heads up Onyx collectors in BC:
> 
> View attachment 392060


I looked at this and was about to jump at it, but it is in Vancouver. Bit of a drive from Toronto. But if anyone out west needs help getting these, let me know.


----------



## kimbert

Days In the Sun said:


> Continuing on the Disney ticket thought,I see the real winners here and those going at Christmas or Peak or those looking to upgrade assuming Disney gives the full value of the flex ticket.
> 
> For example, you can exchange a 7day airmiles flex ticket (6400 airmiles valued at $627.29) to a midseason 7day park hopper plus option ($621.94) at the gate... according to all the calls I made to Disney in February lol.
> Or in DVC case, an annual pass is $648 which would cost $26 to upgrade.
> 
> I did notice that airmiles lists the ticket expiry date as December 2019 and Disney website they expire December 2020 so not sure if typo, February pricing or some type of special discounted ticket.



I just went on and looked at the flexible tickets on Disney website and I see an expiry of December 2019 on the page I was in.
"
*What is a Flexible Date Ticket?*
Flexible Date Tickets enable guests to first use their ticket any day on or before Dec. 31, 2019. and they expire 14 days from first use."


----------



## Days In the Sun

kimbert said:


> I just went on and looked at the flexible tickets on Disney website and I see an expiry of December 2019 on the page I was in.
> "
> *What is a Flexible Date Ticket?*
> Flexible Date Tickets enable guests to first use their ticket any day on or before Dec. 31, 2019. and they expire 14 days from first use."



Agree, I've been working on this for four days now since @Donald - my hero posted about the new Disney tickets on Friday.  They do expire December 2019, I've done multiple livechats to make sure it wasn't just a typo.  

So what I'm understanding from Airmiles is that their flex tickets were purchased before the March 12 price increase and when they run out they will be offering the December 2020 ones at a higher price.  The value of the Disney Florida flex tickets is at the pre March 12 price, so they are worth $489usd 5day flex and $521usd 7day flex if you exchange/upgrade them.  This means the 2020 expiry ones, which cost $611usd 5day flex and $627usd 7day flex on Disney's website will likely be around 7800 airmiles 5 day flex and 8000 airmiles 7day flex. Rumour is that Disney may also be increasing their prices in October, but it's just rumour so who knows.

I am at Disney the end of this month so I'm hoping to get two airmiles tickets changed to ap vouchers for future use (I need a Blue Friday!!) and confirm the value of these tickets at guest services.  As is, they are only really good for those going October to December 2019 so I imagine they might take awhile before we see new ones.  Hopefully another Canadian promo will come up in the fall.

Airmiles is also doing a personal shopper request for me for 7day flex tickets expiring 2020, I'll post when I get it later this week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> I looked at this and was about to jump at it, but it is in Vancouver. Bit of a drive from Toronto. But if anyone out west needs help getting these, let me know.



Ya, I should have emphasized the "BC" part more, I would love to go too!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Agreed!  If it was only in Toronto I'd have jumped on those already!


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> Agree, I've been working on this for four days now since @Donald - my hero posted about the new Disney tickets on Friday.  They do expire December 2019, I've done multiple livechats to make sure it wasn't just a typo.
> 
> So what I'm understanding from Airmiles is that their flex tickets were purchased before the March 12 price increase and when they run out they will be offering the December 2020 ones at a higher price.  The value of the Disney Florida flex tickets is at the pre March 12 price, so they are worth $489usd 5day flex and $521usd 7day flex if you exchange/upgrade them.  This means the 2020 expiry ones, which cost $611usd 5day flex and $627usd 7day flex on Disney's website will likely be around 7800 airmiles 5 day flex and 8000 airmiles 7day flex. Rumour is that Disney may also be increasing their prices in October, but it's just rumour so who knows.
> 
> I am at Disney the end of this month so I'm hoping to get two airmiles tickets changed to ap vouchers for future use (I need a Blue Friday!!) and confirm the value of these tickets at guest services.  As is, they are only really good for those going October to December 2019 so I imagine they might take awhile before we see new ones.  Hopefully another Canadian promo will come up in the fall.
> 
> Airmiles is also doing a personal shopper request for me for 7day flex tickets expiring 2020, I'll post when I get it later this week.


Ugh. The 8000 miles is a little rich for my blood. I mean, I could fly to Europe and back for less airmiles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> Ugh. The 8000 miles is a little rich for my blood. I mean, I could fly to Europe and back for less airmiles.



I feel the same, but the ticket is worth $627usd, I could definitely fly to Europe return for that almost any time of the year.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Once the flex tickets expire, can you not still use the value to upgrade to an annual pass or any other new ticket? Say you order one now but want to upgrade to an annual pass next March or do you actually have to use the ticket?


----------



## Days In the Sun

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Once the flex tickets expire, can you not still use the value to upgrade to an annual pass or any other new ticket? Say you order one now but want to upgrade to an annual pass next March or do you actually have to use the ticket?



Yes you definitely can. The only issue is you can't book fastpasses with it once it expires (I just had this confirmed by the experts on the All About Tickets thread yesterday).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Reporting back from my Rexall trip. I used all my offers with no problems at all, Mega Miles, Email, loaded offers AND the survey coupon. My pretax total was $60.76 (love squeaking in as close as possible!) and snagged at total of 172 AM, total charged to the Mastercard was 66.07*

*I had the cashier scan the mega miles and then email coupon first, before any of my items were scanned and didn't show the survey coupon until after i had my Airmiles card scanned.*


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop today
email coupon spend $40 get 60
Load N Go spend $60 get 60
Mega Miles coupon spend $40 get 20
Base airmiles 3
Load N Go special offer 15
-----------------------
Total 158 airmiles
also used the survey coupon get $5.00 off --Thanks J.
all coupons stacked

I had to have a manager add my 13 Load N Go product offer though,,she was very kind and gracious and gave me 15 Airmiles.

I feel like I spend forever there but it is the first time buying a multivitamin for myself and wow there is a lot to choose from.
I ended up getting Rexall's Century Women's plus multivitamin.

Looking forward to the next round of flyers in a few days.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Good to hear about the Rexall survey coupon, thank you for reporting!  I'll try tomorrow, have to decide which store I want to deal with.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I noticed that there is a Rexall near my new workplace... so maybe I will be able to boost my AM earning.  Seems I have mostly been earning from Shell!


----------



## osully

I had decided to do the Metro pizza coupon instead of Rexall but this bonus 60AM really swayed me. Plus I find it silly to spend $13+ on one pizza when I make REALLY good pizza from scratch


----------



## accm

Does anyone know what exactly is included in the Rexall beauty and skin care event? It lists a bunch of items, but then says "selected types and sizes". I'm planning on going on Thursday to pick some things up, but I really don't want to get to the cashier and find out that some of the items don't count, and not reach the $50 spend. Are there tags that indicate what's included?


----------



## ottawamom

It's often a bit of a mystery. That is precisely why I rarely do this event. If you need cosmetics (safe) it's an easy one to do. I've read that deodorant and body wash are not included but bath salts and bath bombs are. I know that facial cleansing cloths don't count but liquid facial cleanser does.

Even the cashiers aren't certain what's included and what's not.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Days In the Sun said:


> So what I'm understanding from Airmiles is that their flex tickets were purchased before the March 12 price increase and when they run out they will be offering the December 2020 ones at a higher price. The value of the Disney Florida flex tickets is at the pre March 12 price, so they are worth $489usd 5day flex and $521usd 7day flex if you exchange/upgrade them. This means the 2020 expiry ones, which cost $611usd 5day flex and $627usd 7day flex on Disney's website will likely be around 7800 airmiles 5 day flex and 8000 airmiles 7day flex. Rumour is that Disney may also be increasing their prices in October, but it's just rumour so who knows.



Wow...that is really crazy.  As much as I would LOVE for us to be able to take our boys there...wow...Disney is pricing themselves out.  Once we add on our exchange, flights, hotels, food it gets pretty high.  Especially that exchange is what does us in


----------



## accm

ottawamom said:


> It's often a bit of a mystery. That is precisely why I rarely do this event. If you need cosmetics (safe) it's an easy one to do. I've read that deodorant and body wash are not included but bath salts and bath bombs are. I know that facial cleansing cloths don't count but liquid facial cleanser does.
> 
> Even the cashiers aren't certain what's included and what's not.


 That’s frustrating. I was planning on buying some skin products, and maybe a couple of nail polishes. How do you end up finding out if you’ve reached the limit? Will the system show it as the cashier scans the items?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wow...that is really crazy.  As much as I would LOVE for us to be able to take our boys there...wow...Disney is pricing themselves out.  Once we add on our exchange, flights, hotels, food it gets pretty high.  Especially that exchange is what does us in



It is crazy.  I'm hoping in the future they will carry the 4 day discount ones that Disney carries (promo ended Mar 31). They told me they will continue to carry the Canadian tickets whenever they are offered.


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Does anyone know what exactly is included in the Rexall beauty and skin care event? It lists a bunch of items, but then says "selected types and sizes". I'm planning on going on Thursday to pick some things up, but I really don't want to get to the cashier and find out that some of the items don't count, and not reach the $50 spend. Are there tags that indicate what's included?





ottawamom said:


> It's often a bit of a mystery. That is precisely why I rarely do this event. If you need cosmetics (safe) it's an easy one to do. I've read that deodorant and body wash are not included but bath salts and bath bombs are. I know that facial cleansing cloths don't count but liquid facial cleanser does.
> 
> Even the cashiers aren't certain what's included and what's not.





accm said:


> That’s frustrating. I was planning on buying some skin products, and maybe a couple of nail polishes. How do you end up finding out if you’ve reached the limit? Will the system show it as the cashier scans the items?



*While i regularly shop at Rexall because i can get a huge return on my $$, I've long since stopped doing the Beauty & Skin Care and the Head-to-Toe offer because they rarely, if ever, work! The system doesn't seem to know and the exclusions make zero sense and the only way you'll know if it worked or not is when your receipt prints.The signs will be plastered thru the entire sign but have no more detail than the flyer and it won't be on the individual products that are included. NOW, you will be able to combine the confusing offer with the Mega Miles coupon, AND any Load and Go offers If it turns out you don't get those miles you have a couple of choices: ask the cashier why & if you're lucky they'll just give you those miles you should have if they think you've bought the products included, OR just ask them to refund the entire sale and you won't lose the miles from the 2 coupons used since their system doesn't claw them back.*


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> I had decided to do the Metro pizza coupon instead of Rexall but this bonus 60AM really swayed me. Plus I find it silly to spend $13+ on one pizza when I make REALLY good pizza from scratch



Added incentive. The pizza is on sale until Wednesday for $9.99. I would pick one up then add a few of your favourite toppings at home and pop it back into the oven for a few minutes.


----------



## star72232

So, not Air Miles related (other than how crazy ticket prices are looking like they might be) - has anyone ever done the Youth Education Series?  You can get 4 day tickets for $265 (the price per day differential is a lot more than regular tickets when you add a day - the 3 day ($224) and 4 day seem the best option).  I know that it will mean doing a 3 hour class, but for the difference (especially with 5 or 6 people), I feel like it might be worth it!


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Rexall to do my mega miles, she also scanned the email coupon, and I had a LnG so I got 105 Airmiles I think? There were a few on one of the items I bought. I will also have nice legs and toes ready for spring! Bought foot cream, leg stuff and a self tanner I've been wanting to try. Will attempt it now so I can put on leggings if it doesn't work out  

I didn't want to wait for Thursday's Head to Toe, or Beauty event, whatever it is... I can never guess right so I'd rather not even try. Plus the email coupon is only good until tomorrow so it wouldn't stack, though 100 AM is better than 60 any way, but it would also cost me an extra $10 and the stress of not knowing if I got it right.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Stopped at Rexall to do my mega miles, she also scanned the email coupon, and I had a LnG so I got 105 Airmiles I think? There were a few on one of the items I bought. I will also have nice legs and toes ready for spring! Bought foot cream, leg stuff and a self tanner I've been wanting to try. Will attempt it now so I can put on leggings if it doesn't work out
> 
> I didn't want to wait for Thursday's Head to Toe, or Beauty event, whatever it is... I can never guess right so I'd rather not even try. Plus the email coupon is only good until tomorrow so it wouldn't stack, though 100 AM is better than 60 any way, but it would also cost me an extra $10 and the stress of not knowing if I got it right.



*EXCELLENT catch there. I've edited my post to remove that comment -- wonder if this is a lead up to a larger offer Thursday only? We're due for one of those!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you guys!  Until reading these posts last night I hadn't thought to check Rexall and my load & go's.  I ended up spending $40.71 and received 128 air miles.

- coupon spend $40 get 60
- M&M coupon spend $40 get 20
- L+G spend $40 get 40
- plus 3 for deodrant (L+G); 3 for shaving cream (L+G) and 2 base miles

The 3 for deodrant did not show up on the receipt nor was it removed from the L+G, so one of the ladies there gave it to me manually.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the Shell Meal Deal, has anyone found it offered in Peterborough, Oshawa, Whitby, Ajax or Pickering?

I had to drive to Peterborough yesterday so I phoned the Shell on the 115 around Orono but they don't have the promo.  I phoned 2 more Shells in Peterborough near the doctor's office and they didn't either.

Today I phoned at least half a dozen Shells' in Oshawa (since I was driving there today) and they didn't either.

I'm so thankful there's one here in Clarington.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Plus Lowes price matches.


*Thanks for pointing this out! I was just registering the extended warranty on my stove and discovered the price on my stove has dropped so i started an on-line chat and POOF, within 5 business days the difference will be refunded to the credit card. Gotta say I'm loving Lowe's more & more everyday, their customer service is amazing*


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> So, not Air Miles related (other than how crazy ticket prices are looking like they might be) - has anyone ever done the Youth Education Series?  You can get 4 day tickets for $265 (the price per day differential is a lot more than regular tickets when you add a day - the 3 day ($224) and 4 day seem the best option).  I know that it will mean doing a 3 hour class, but for the difference (especially with 5 or 6 people), I feel like it might be worth it!


never heard of this can you expand please.


----------



## elaine amj

Donald - my hero said:


> *While i regularly shop at Rexall because i can get a huge return on my $$, I've long since stopped doing the Beauty & Skin Care and the Head-to-Toe offer because they rarely, if ever, work! The system doesn't seem to know and the exclusions make zero sense and the only way you'll know if it worked or not is when your receipt prints.The signs will be plastered thru the entire sign but have no more detail than the flyer and it won't be on the individual products that are included. NOW, you will be able to combine the confusing offer with the Mega Miles coupon, AND any Load and Go offers If it turns out you don't get those miles you have a couple of choices: ask the cashier why & if you're lucky they'll just give you those miles you should have if they think you've bought the products included, OR just ask them to refund the entire sale and you won't lose the miles from the 2 coupons used since their system doesn't claw them back.*



Ugh. What a pain. Went to Rexall yesterday and decided to wait until Thursday to do the Beauty event as my DD wants lipstick and my DS wants a body spray. Figured I would load up $3.99 shampoos/conditioners to make up the difference. Bad plan?


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *While i regularly shop at Rexall because i can get a huge return on my $$, I've long since stopped doing the Beauty & Skin Care and the Head-to-Toe offer because they rarely, if ever, work! The system doesn't seem to know and the exclusions make zero sense and the only way you'll know if it worked or not is when your receipt prints.The signs will be plastered thru the entire sign but have no more detail than the flyer and it won't be on the individual products that are included. NOW, you will be able to combine the confusing offer with the Mega Miles coupon, AND any Load and Go offers If it turns out you don't get those miles you have a couple of choices: ask the cashier why & if you're lucky they'll just give you those miles you should have if they think you've bought the products included, OR just ask them to refund the entire sale and you won't lose the miles from the 2 coupons used since their system doesn't claw them back.*


 Thank you! I'll give it a try and hope for the best. Hopefully I'm not coming in here on Friday to complain about wasting my time


----------



## star72232

mort1331 said:


> never heard of this can you expand please.



I remember seeing this years ago, and thought I’d look into it. 

It’s a learning program- you have to take at least one course. They are all 3 hours and you can buy tickets for other days. I think it’s geared to homeschooled families and school groups, but individuals/families seem to be able to sign up.  I don’t see any age limits, but I could easily be missing it. 

It looks like each additional day is about $50, so once you get over 4 days the discount is a lot less, and it’s a small discount for 2 days, but the 3 and 4 day options look pretty good. 

And looking at it some more - it’s for students (that’s fine for me, I have 4 elementary aged kids), but they also say groups of 10 or more. I don’t know if they will put people together to make a group, or if you need 10. I’m going to contact them for more information. 

https://www.disneyyouth.com/


----------



## Donald - my hero

elaine amj said:


> Ugh. What a pain. Went to Rexall yesterday and decided to wait until Thursday to do the Beauty event as my DD wants lipstick and my DS wants a body spray. Figured I would load up $3.99 shampoos/conditioners to make up the difference. Bad plan?



*It sounds like all of your items *should* fall under that beauty event but it becomes a huge YMMV situation. Sorry i can't provide better input *


----------



## Days In the Sun

I've bailed on doing Rexall's beauty promotions as well.  My experience was most items in the personal care sections of their flyers do not qualify as beauty ie. deodorant, shampoos but you never know.  In two stores I shop in I could not find anyone knowledgeable about what qualifies and there is a clause in their ad that says select types and sizes.

Hair treatments/serums might work, I've never had regular shampoo work.

I can confirm the essential oils qualify, bought some during a beauty event before Christmas.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Did Rexall today and the survey coupon worked .  Spent $54 plus taxes, earned 142 airmiles and one more megamile checkmark.


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone seen a sneak peek at the Sobeys flyer yet? Just wondering if it's Blue Friday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No Blue Friday in Atlantic...


----------



## elaine amj

accm said:


> Thank you! I'll give it a try and hope for the best. Hopefully I'm not coming in here on Friday to complain about wasting my time



Me too


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Attention all of you waiting to shop at Rexall on Thursday, step away from the lists you've made and wait till Friday!!! The next flyer has been posted to Smart Canucks and it is STUFFED with bonus miles on items ... the mega miles coupon is good until the April 7th so you will still get to use that.*

*Few examples of what's coming up:*

*The vitamin offer of buy one get one 50%, spend X (can't read it eyes are tired) get 50 AM*
*Fri-Sun Spend $30 get a $10 gift card*
*Yet another Beauty/Skin care event (for the gamblers in the crowd)*
*about 5 full pages of bonus miles*
*There are sooo many of my perpetual list items with miles that I'll be making at least 3 transactions, maybe more!*

*Rexall ON Flyer April 5th - 11th*


----------



## marchingstar

no blue friday in the west either.


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Attention all of you waiting to shop at Rexall on Thursday, step away from the lists you've made and wait till Friday!!! The next flyer has been posted to Smart Canucks and it is STUFFED with bonus miles on items ... the mega miles coupon is good until the April 7th so you will still get to use that.*
> 
> *Few examples of what's coming up:*
> 
> *The vitamin offer of buy one get one 50%, spend X (can't read it eyes are tired) get 50 AM*
> *Fri-Sun Spend $30 get a $10 gift card*
> *Yet another Beauty/Skin care event (for the gamblers in the crowd)*
> *about 5 full pages of bonus miles*
> *There are sooo many of my perpetual list items with miles that I'll be making at least 3 transactions, maybe more!*
> 
> *Rexall ON Flyer April 5th - 11th*



Looks like I will need to find a Rexall in Niagara Falls! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ottawamom

Grocery flyers are a little disappointing in Ontario. There are AM items but nothing I need. Oh well guess its an eat through the freezer week.


----------



## mort1331

Anyone here heading to the Ariana concert tonight with their AM tickets?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just got emailed BMO offer, spend $100 at Sobeys and put on BMO credit card, earn 50 airmiles.  I spent $300 at Sobeys for the giftcard promo and put on BMO credit card for MegaMiles.  Haven't received the BMO megamiles yet, just the new offer:


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Anyone here heading to the Ariana concert tonight with their AM tickets?



Nope, but that sure came up fast!


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> Anyone here heading to the Ariana concert tonight with their AM tickets?


If you are going I just saw on the news that you can only bring in clear bags and only a certain size so I would check that out before you go.


----------



## hdrolfe

I also got that BMO offer. Not sure I'll be using it or not, I have giftcards to use up! I hate to spend more than I need.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I also got that BMO offer. Not sure I'll be using it or not, I have giftcards to use up! I hate to spend more than I need.



I have lots of Sobeys to use up too but will likely use it to buy a Shell or Disney giftcard.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Just got emailed BMO offer, spend $100 at Sobeys and put on BMO credit card, earn 50 airmiles.  I spent $300 at Sobeys for the giftcard promo and put on BMO credit card for MegaMiles.  Haven't received the BMO megamiles yet, just the new offer:
> 
> View attachment 392461


My offer is a little better, spend $60 get 100 AM's up to 5 times.  We don't have a Sobeys anywhere near me so I figured that was a dead offer however since you mentioned Disney gift cards and I am going to Ottawa soon I may just be able to do this!  That would be 500 AM's for something I could use anyways so win win.  Thank you for the gift card thought!

ETA-That's assuming that Sobeys all sell Disney gift cards?


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> My offer is a little better, spend $60 get 100 AM's up to 5 times.  We don't have a Sobeys anywhere near me so I figured that was a dead offer however since you mentioned Disney gift cards and I am going to Ottawa soon I may just be able to do this!  That would be 500 AM's for something I could use anyways so win win.  Thank you for the gift card thought!
> 
> ETA-That's assuming that Sobeys all sell Disney gift cards?



Mine do, I'm sure the Ottawa group will answer soon about their stores.  That's an awesome offer, 500am for spending $300 in giftcards plus 30 BMO airmiles if it's a BMO offer.


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> I have lots of Sobeys to use up too but will likely use it to buy a Shell or Disney giftcard.



Oh my gosh, I was planning to use my BMO at Rexall to get Disney giftcards, but you are right! I can do that at Sobeys, it will count for the Megamiles spend $250, and this offer! bonus!!


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Oh my gosh, I was planning to use my BMO at Rexall to get Disney giftcards, but you are right! I can do that at Sobeys,* it will count for the Megamiles spend $250*, and this offer! bonus!!



Where is this offer?  I don't see it on the AM's website.  I haven't paid much attention to Sobeys as we don't have one but I sure could use a MM offer so that could help.

ETA--Never mind.  I just realized that while I will be spending $300 it will be in $60 lumps so this probably won't help.


----------



## Spotthecat

My BMO offer is spent 200$, get 100 airmiles. yeah, not going to happen after buying those Sobeys giftcards, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Where is this offer?  I don't see it on the AM's website.  I haven't paid much attention to Sobeys as we don't have one but I sure could use a MM offer so that could help.
> 
> ETA--Never mind.  I just realized that while I will be spending $300 it will be in $60 lumps so this probably won't help.


*I think she's talking about the Mastercard Opt-in and that is to spend $250 at any participating partners, doesn't need to be all at once *


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> Nope, but that sure came up fast!





juniorbugman said:


> If you are going I just saw on the news that you can only bring in clear bags and only a certain size so I would check that out before you go.


Yes did come fast. Wife and daughter heading down tonight. Was Xmas gift for oldest. Heard all about the bags, thanks. We will see what the wife will do. Told her its a concert you dont need much.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Where is this offer?  I don't see it on the AM's website.  I haven't paid much attention to Sobeys as we don't have one but I sure could use a MM offer so that could help.
> 
> ETA--Never mind.  I just realized that while I will be spending $300 it will be in $60 lumps so this probably won't help.



It's the opt in for BMO, spend $250 at listed retailors. I'll be using my BMO card for the purchase, which is cumulative I believe (in both cases actually, the spend $250 for the MM and the spend $100 at Sobeys for 50AM that I have).


----------



## bababear_50

I just got the BMO airmiles mastercard email today.
Offer is directed and you have to OPT in

It’s easy to get Bonus Miles when making everyday purchases.
































Here’s how:





 activate the offer





 Before April 30, 2019, use your BMO AIR MILESMastercard to make $100 in purchases at your nearest Sobeys and get 50 Bonus Miles1


Edited to add I have NOT opted in to use the card for Mega Miles which is why I think I am getting this email...could be wrong though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I just checked and I didn't get the email. Your theory holds so far as I did opt in during MM for the BMO offer.


----------



## damo

I got the email offer and I had opted in to the megamiles offer.  My email offer is for Sobeys and Shell and get 50 ams.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I opted into BMO Megamiles offer and got the Sobeys/BMO offer ... but since I haven't received the airmiles yet and there was a glitch in the system, I'm not proof of anything lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No email for me, I did opt-in BUT i don't shop at Sobey's using my Mastercard (other than the most recent gift card hassle) *
*I didn't get the offer last time it was mentioned either. Another of AM little mysteries *


----------



## Silvermist999

Also opted in to BMO mega miles offer, and got the Sobeys BMO MC email too.  Too bad it’s effective April 1, I was hoping my Sobeys $150 GC purchase would count.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday almost got away on me before i remembered to update flyer links  Other than the Rexall flyer i haven't even looked at them yet, so have no idea if there's anything worth buying or not!*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to pick up 1 item that is under *My Offers * at Sobeys 
and maybe 
3 package of lysol wipes
$12.99 get 20 airmiles.
Swanson skillet meals 
buy 2 at $4.99 each get 25 airmiles.
That's about it for me this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The Foodland I normally shop at for AM deals is opening a new location tomorrow. First 250 people get a $10GC. I may make it over to take advantage of that. Not many AM out there for me this week so I'll just pick up my needed groceries at FreshCo.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm doing Sobeys 50am wus $20 on General Mills promo, I purchase Larabars and Liberte greek yogurt anyway so will get if they have any in stock.
Also doing Metro Oasis Smoothies $2.99 buy 2 get 15 airmiles.
Rona is on my list for Megamiles, not sure if I'll get there tomorrow or it will be next week.
We'll be in Quebec for 3 days so may try Jean Coutu and IGA express and I'm sure at least two fillups at Shell, I'd try the Shell meal deal but it sounds like work so likely not.

Hoping for a few good Metro personal offers, our Sobeys offers were for full price items which usually is the case for us so passing.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> The Foodland I normally shop at for AM deals is opening a new location tomorrow. First 250 people get a $10GC. I may make it over to take advantage of that. Not many AM out there for me this week so I'll just pick up my needed groceries at FreshCo.



Maybe they'll have some grand opening specials soon.


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> Anyone here heading to the Ariana concert tonight with their AM tickets?



DH and DD9 went on Monday! The seats were really good and DD lived it!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Onyx Personal Shopper quote came in this morning.  It's a little higher than what I expected but not sure on how they charge their premium.  It's $263 in cash miles over the current 7 day flex ticket and would save us $140cad (difference between upgrading 2019 tickets vs 2020 tickets) so I'm passing for now but thought it would be good general info to post.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure what this means but I always have lists waiting to be ordered!*
* *


----------



## accm

So I'm trying to come up with a plan for Rexall. . I have a spend $60 get 60 miles coupon that expires today and I definitely need to buy a facial moisturizer and some makeup, so I'm hopeful the whole skincare/beauty offer works out. But then I might also go tomorrow to stock up on vitamins, I'll just need to remember to check if the store carries the vitamins I need.

Any tips for my first trip to Rexall? I'm going by myself, so I won't have to worry about chasing a toddler/husband. And I'll add things up on my phone as I go to make sure I'm hitting the targets. Any tips for once I get to the cashier?


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> So I'm trying to come up with a plan for Rexall. . I have a spend $60 get 60 miles coupon that expires today and I definitely need to buy a facial moisturizer and some makeup, so I'm hopeful the whole skincare/beauty offer works out. But then I might also go tomorrow to stock up on vitamins, I'll just need to remember to check if the store carries the vitamins I need.
> 
> Any tips for my first trip to Rexall? I'm going by myself, so I won't have to worry about chasing a toddler/husband. And I'll add things up on my phone as I go to make sure I'm hitting the targets. Any tips for once I get to the cashier?


*OOHHH a Rexall newbie! Sure here's some tips to follow, good luck and report back!*

*makesure you've loaded all of your offers to your card*
*make list of everything you want*
*when you pick something up mark it off and take note of the price on the shelf ticket (i take pictures even because i get as close as possible to my thresholds)*
*grab something small to add to your order if you're close to the threshold and if you need to add it you can toss it in, or just leave it at the till (tell them that's what you're doing)*
*if there's a line, let people go first so you're not frazzled*
*tell the cashier you have coupons you want to use before they even start ringing stuff up*
*double check your pretax total before having your Airmiles card scanned and then slowly hand over each coupon*
*watch the screen like a hawk for the PLU to pop up for the mega miles coupon*
*you should be able to also use the survey coupon for $5 off, i give it over after every thing else has been scanned, just before i pay*
*before you leave the counter, check your receipt to make sure you have all the miles you've expected to get*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this email to both cards ... *
**
*Fine print from the website:*
*Terms and Conditions

* LIMITED-TIME OFFER. Offer valid April 1–28, 2019. Conditions may apply. While supplies last, subject to availability. Must be 18 years or older. Get 10 Bonus Miles on qualifying QUICKTICKET® purchases valued at $8 or more at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction, per Collector Number. No coupon required. In-store purchases only. A valid AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Offer subject to change or cancellation without notice. QUICKTICKET not exactly as shown. Please allow up to 4 weeks post (promotion or month end) for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
*


----------



## ottawamom

accm said:


> So I'm trying to come up with a plan for Rexall. . I have a spend $60 get 60 miles coupon that expires today and I definitely need to buy a facial moisturizer and some makeup, so I'm hopeful the whole skincare/beauty offer works out. But then I might also go tomorrow to stock up on vitamins, I'll just need to remember to check if the store carries the vitamins I need.
> 
> Any tips for my first trip to Rexall? I'm going by myself, so I won't have to worry about chasing a toddler/husband. And I'll add things up on my phone as I go to make sure I'm hitting the targets. Any tips for once I get to the cashier?



Everything Donald said plus I open the conversation with I'm looking to get over $X before tax so that I can take advantage of the airmiles promotion. That way the cashier knows I mean business and am aware of the rules. If they give you a hard time about multiple coupons politely ask them to try and see what happens. Definitely check your receipt before you step away from the cash. Get anything unusual addressed right there and then. This is not a time to feel embarrassed about creating a scene. You can always play the dopey me card if you are incorrect.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got this email to both cards ... *
> *View attachment 392680*
> *Fine print from the website:*
> *Terms and Conditions*
> 
> ** LIMITED-TIME OFFER. Offer valid April 1–28, 2019. Conditions may apply. While supplies last, subject to availability. Must be 18 years or older. Get 10 Bonus Miles on qualifying QUICKTICKET® purchases valued at $8 or more at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Limit of 10 Bonus Miles per transaction, per Collector Number. No coupon required. In-store purchases only. A valid AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Offer subject to change or cancellation without notice. QUICKTICKET not exactly as shown. Please allow up to 4 weeks post (promotion or month end) for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*



Good deal if you were going to purchase two lottery tickets at the same time anyway. I get 1 ticket every once in a blue moon so I don't think I'll be able to use this one.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that lottery ticket email as well, and I was planning to get a lotto max (that's the one at $55 Million right now, right?) I will probably get a 649 as well I guess? I'm sure it will be the winning ticket!


----------



## Days In the Sun

I went to Sobeys today looking for Larabars (they didn't get any in) and ended up having a chat with the store manager for a bit.  One thing he mentioned to me was that the prices in the flyer are colour coded, which was news to me.  He showed me the flyer and how the green prices are sale prices for the current week only and that the yellow ones mean they have set those prices for a month.  I wasn't smart enough to ask about the affiliated airmiles (I was too focused on when the Larabars would be in at the time lol) but it is something I will be watching.  I got home and checked out the flyer, there appears to be red and orange prices as well which look like seasonal merchandise and multi-buy.

Anyway, I thought this is good information to know.


----------



## Days In the Sun

accm said:


> So I'm trying to come up with a plan for Rexall. . I have a spend $60 get 60 miles coupon that expires today and I definitely need to buy a facial moisturizer and some makeup, so I'm hopeful the whole skincare/beauty offer works out. But then I might also go tomorrow to stock up on vitamins, I'll just need to remember to check if the store carries the vitamins I need.
> 
> Any tips for my first trip to Rexall? I'm going by myself, so I won't have to worry about chasing a toddler/husband. And I'll add things up on my phone as I go to make sure I'm hitting the targets. Any tips for once I get to the cashier?



Some great tips from @Donald - my hero and @ottawamom.  A few others I use:
- I always bring a calculator, don't always use it but good to have.
- I let the cashier know right away that I am using coupons and I will slow down their line.  I find they will react faster to get backup as soon as something doesn't scan correctly etc.
- I don't usually bring in my own bags (or at Shoppers for that matter) so that I can be 100% focused on the register. Anywhere else I use my own bags.
- I usually take inventory before I get in line, I usually know what before tax total I'm expecting, how many airmiles I'm expecting and how many coupons/offers I'm using.


----------



## ottawamom

For those in the Ottawa area. I just visited the new Foodland in Greely. It is a really nice store, lots of stock and nice wide aisles. It's open 24hrs. I'm ready for a Blue Friday. 

Definitely worth the trip for those AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Short for my weekly goal of airmiles........
time to go to Shell for a sandwich,,,,,or two.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reminder. I have a spend $5 at Shell offer. I'll use it on that.


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Metro for groceries (wow that was expensive) and bought two lotto tickets, no bonus 10 AM appears on my receipt so just wondering if anyone else has done this?


----------



## damo

So I have done Shell twice at the pump now on two separate cards that both were opted in.  There is no code or any indication on the receipt that it worked, so I assume it will be just like last time where the points get added later.

Artisan pizza at Metro was good and posted nicely.

I guess this should be in the mega miles thread.  I will copy and paste it over there.


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Short for my weekly goal of airmiles........
> time to go to Shell for a sandwich,,,,,or two.
> Hugs
> Mel


What Shell do you go too!

Will be in Mississauga tomorrow so may stop in .


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> What Shell do you go too!
> 
> Will be in Mississauga tomorrow so may stop in .


Hi Hon
The best one for choice is 
2165 ERIN MILLS PKWY
QEW and Erin Mills Parkway.
Although I think they put out fresh stuff Mondays.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Thanks Mega Miles, Onyx level again. And just did 2nd card for the first time and now have that at Gold level. Now bring on the special deals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall email coupon just popped up and I'm happy with the return! It's only valid thru till Wednesday again so don't get caught short. I have a ton of things I'm planning on buying and both cards have a spend $60 get $60 so I will get at least 180 miles on both cards no problemo (well unless you count the fact that I'll be in Toronto with my friend so I'll have to cart my treasures around  )*

*Spend $50 get 80 AM valid April 8th - 10th*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Rexall email coupon just popped up and I'm happy with the return! It's only valid thru till Wednesday again so don't get caught short. I have a ton of things I'm planning on buying and both cards have a spend $60 get $60 so I will get at least 180 miles on both cards no problemo (well unless you count the fact that I'll be in Toronto with my friend so I'll have to cart my treasures around  )*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 80 AM valid April 8th - 11th*



Heads up that Wednesday is April 10, not Apr 11 (Last Rexall email coupon date).
Wondering if there will be a good offer for Thursday April 11???

Also, Rexall Megamiles coupon are now expired (for those like me that needed to check).

I plan to shop by Wednesday, just need to fit it into my schedule somehow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Heads up that Wednesday is April 10, not Apr 11 (Last Rexall email coupon date).
> Wondering if there will be a good offer for Thursday April 11???
> 
> Also, Rexall Megamiles coupon are now expired (for those like me that needed to check).
> 
> I plan to shop by Wednesday, just need to fit it into my schedule somehow.


*GOOD catch! That was a Freudian slip on my part, hoping to do my Rexall shop on the way home from Toronto not during my trip  *

*The coupon last week was also only good till Wednesday and i was thinking the same thing about a better offer for Thursday but it didn't happen  I'm thinking they're working to close some of their loopholes and cut down on the number of miles they hand out!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *GOOD catch! That was a Freudian slip on my part, hoping to do my Rexall shop on the way home from Toronto not during my trip  *
> 
> *The coupon last week was also only good till Wednesday and i was thinking the same thing about a better offer for Thursday but it didn't happen  I'm thinking they're working to close some of their loopholes and cut down on the number of miles they hand out!*



Agree for sure on the cutbacks.  In the past they have done a one day 100am/$50 on the day before Good Friday but that's next Thursday not this week. I would normally hold out until shopping Wednesday and see if a Rexall email arrives Wednesday morning with a Thursday promo. I can't fit in Thursday this week anyway so I'll likely shop tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*First day of the Sweet 16 Birthday promo for the Airmilesshop portal*

**


----------



## osully

Days In the Sun said:


> Some great tips from @Donald - my hero and @ottawamom.  A few others I use:
> - I always bring a calculator, don't always use it but good to have.
> - I let the cashier know right away that I am using coupons and I will slow down their line.  I find they will react faster to get backup as soon as something doesn't scan correctly etc.
> - I don't usually bring in my own bags (or at Shoppers for that matter) so that I can be 100% focused on the register. Anywhere else I use my own bags.
> - I usually take inventory before I get in line, I usually know what before tax total I'm expecting, how many airmiles I'm expecting and how many coupons/offers I'm using.


Always use my phone calculator for Rexall and grocery shops. Only way to make sure you are either getting to your spend threshold, or sticking to your budget. Or both!


----------



## kimbert

Current free contest on AM site:
Includes airfare to Halifax airport, 2 nights accommodation, foodie tour with the band Metric, and tickets to their Thursday May 2nd show. Oh, and $300 on a pre-paid card for spending.
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...1584_StagePassApril2019-WTB-Metric-_-EnterNow

I'm not a big foodie, so the tastes would be wasted on me, and I'm not hip enough to know the band well, but I entered anyway, just in case!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just chatted with Brenna.  She's insisting the minimum spend for the 5X Amazon.ca offer AND each daily offer during the Sweet 16 promo is $100.

That can't possibly be correct.  Does anyone else know?


----------



## hdrolfe

Sweet 16 T&C
**airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided

Perhaps the person was confused with the MegaMiles offer which is 1 per collector spend $100 get 50AM?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I just chatted with Brenna.  She's insisting the minimum spend for the 5X Amazon.ca offer AND each daily offer during the Sweet 16 promo is $100.
> 
> That can't possibly be correct.  Does anyone else know?



*NOT it doesn't say that in any of the fine print I can find right now,  I agree that she's mixed up with the 2 offers.  Now if you do spend 100 you'll only get the mega miles coupon once not with every transaction. *


----------



## ottawamom

kimbert said:


> Current free contest on AM site:
> Includes airfare to Halifax airport, 2 nights accommodation, foodie tour with the band Metric, and tickets to their Thursday May 2nd show. Oh, and $300 on a pre-paid card for spending.
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...1584_StagePassApril2019-WTB-Metric-_-EnterNow
> 
> I'm not a big foodie, so the tastes would be wasted on me, and I'm not hip enough to know the band well, but I entered anyway, just in case!



A few years ago I was away early December. Caught an ONYX deal for tickets to Cirque du Soleil before we got home. Gave them to my DS to use. Maybe I should enter. I only ever win something when I can't use it.


----------



## mort1331

I


ottawamom said:


> A few years ago I was away early December. Caught an ONYX deal for tickets to Cirque du Soleil before we got home. Gave them to my DS to use. Maybe I should enter. I only ever win something when I can't use it.


I did even though I will be on a golf course at Disney. But wife and kid can go and visit my relatives in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> I just chatted with Brenna.  She's insisting the minimum spend for the 5X Amazon.ca offer AND each daily offer during the Sweet 16 promo is $100.
> 
> That can't possibly be correct.  Does anyone else know?





hdrolfe said:


> Sweet 16 T&C
> **airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided
> 
> Perhaps the person was confused with the MegaMiles offer which is 1 per collector spend $100 get 50AM?



I'm not sure where you found T&C's that specifically mentioned Sweet 16.  I couldn't locate anything.  I'm sure she was mixing it up with the MM.  I explained a few times and she didn't get it.



Donald - my hero said:


> *NOT it doesn't say that in any of the fine print I can find right now,  I agree that she's mixed up with the 2 offers.  Now if you do spend 100 you'll only get the mega miles coupon once not with every transaction. *



I contacted Air Miles Canada on their Facebook page and they were telling me the same thing.  I pushed it a bit and they ended up agreeing I was being quoted the MM terms & conditions.  On their Facebook page they have now said the Amazon mimimum spend today is $20.  I do need to place an order and figured I would do it today, but not if I had to hit $100!


----------



## hdrolfe

The T&C for all of the promos was on the same page, denoted by * or ** in the case of the Sweet 16. so you have to look at all the little print and find the part that starts with the right notation. Of course they don't put it in paragraphs or anything... just one big blob of information! Very sneaky if you ask me.


----------



## kerreyn

Anyone else hoping for a Blue Friday?  the last one was March 1, so I think we're due! 

It'll be interesting to see the Safeway/Sobey's flyer tonight, they're usually posted on the Rebee app at 10pm YYC time.


----------



## tinkerone

So I had my over night in Ottawa yesterday, decided I would find a Sobeys (we don't have one) and do the offer that Mastercard sent me of spend $60 get 100 AM's up to 5 times.  This Sobeys had their gift cards at customer service so I was sent there.  Told the cashier that I wanted to buy 5 $60 Disney gift cards and pay for each one separately then apologized for causing extra work.  She said no issues, people do it all the time.  

First one went through no problem.  Second, okay.  Third, no issues.  Fourth, still good.  Fifth one triggered a fraud alert.  I had to call Mastercard and have them unfreeze my card.  I explained what I was doing and after answering a few questions got my card opened again, which was good as I still needed to pay for my hotel and wanted to get the airmiles for that spend as well.  
I did get that fifth Disney card though so all is good.  That should give me 500 AM's, well worth the ten minutes on hold waiting to speak with the fraud department I'd say.  
Now to catch up on all the posts, its amazing how many there are after being away for a few days.


----------



## pigletto

kerreyn said:


> Anyone else hoping for a Blue Friday?  the last one was March 1, so I think we're due!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the Safeway/Sobey's flyer tonight, they're usually posted on the Rebee app at 10pm YYC time.


Yes I am ! I have all kinds of Sobey’s gift cards from MegaMiles just waiting to be used for a Blue Friday !


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Anyone else hoping for a Blue Friday?  the last one was March 1, so I think we're due!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the Safeway/Sobey's flyer tonight, they're usually posted on the Rebee app at 10pm YYC time.



Me Me Me!!!!!,,although I am schedule to be out of town at a conference--I just Googled the closest Sobeys and it only 11 min from the hotel.
Now if there is frozen stuff I'm kind of out of luck.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

What the heck - no Blue Friday out west this week


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No Blue Friday for Ontario either but Foodland has the gift card offer yet again .. spend $150  get 150 AM*

*Interesting thing in the Metro flyer though ... use 95 cash miles for $10 and get 50 AM AND the Mega Miles coupon says get 25 AM when you use cash miles .. think this means we'll get 75!?!?!?!?! There is a PLU code to be entered on the coupon (MAKE sure the cashier uses the code for it to count towards MM !) so it's different than the flyer offer  (i think )*

*That's the only thing i see on my quick glance with very weary eyes *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today's Sweetest 16 online offering*


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> What the heck - no Blue Friday out west this week



Come On Airmiles give us a bit of JOY!!
Hugs
Mel
Oh well maybe next week.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *No Blue Friday for Ontario either but Foodland has the gift card offer yet again .. spend $150  get 150 AM*



Oh man.  I love these offers as I normally max out on my card and my husband's.  But this is too soon after the Sobey's one.  I ended up maxing out on 3 cards with Sobeys for the MM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

None for Atlantic either.


----------



## ottawamom

OK the sun is shining and that is the only positive thing I have to say. There is two inches of fresh snow on the ground, just what we want at this time of year. No Blue Friday at Sobeys and the offers they do have are pathetic. I think I'll just curl up and read a good book until Spring really arrives.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I get a morning email from my radio station and they always tack on a little joke at the end.  I figured several people would appreciate today's *


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> OK the sun is shining and that is the only positive thing I have to say. There is two inches of fresh snow on the ground, just what we want at this time of year. No Blue Friday at Sobeys and the offers they do have are pathetic. I think I'll just curl up and read a good book until Spring really arrives.



Oh I wish I could do this!  I refused to shovel this morning. One guy didn't come to work yesterday because he already took his snow tires off. I was supposed to start walking at lunch with a friend this week, and of course now it'll be next week. Honestly!  I was hoping to get some soil for my garden and plan some colder weather items, like radishes and maybe some chard. What a bother.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just received Rexall email for Thursday, *Beauty day* April 11, 100am when you spend $50 advertised. I missed this in the flyer this week.  It now makes sense to me that the Monday-Wednesday email coupon was only to Wednesday and there isn't a Thursday coupon.  

Friday to Sunday in next weekend's flyer is 100am wus $50, I may shop this one.
From Smartcanucks:
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/430548-rexall-pharmaplus-gta-april-12-18-a-canada/


----------



## hdrolfe

Debating whether to go to Rexall today and use my LnG spend $25 get 50AM. I don't really need/want $50 of stuff there right now. I guess I could wait for the weekend flyer? I could get some eggs, cheese, stuff like that... hmm. 

I had a nightmare last night, I used my AM to get a Disney ticket and then gave it away to someone accidently! Woke up and had to check me balance... it was exactly as it should be (which isn't even close to getting a ticket ha ha).


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Interesting thing in the Metro flyer though ... use 95 cash miles for $10 and get 50 AM AND the Mega Miles coupon says get 25 AM when you use cash miles .. think this means we'll get 75!?!?!?!?! There is a PLU code to be entered on the coupon (MAKE sure the cashier uses the code for it to count towards MM !) so it's different than the flyer offer  (i think )*



Here's another way to maximize the two offers (sort of). Use the Mega Miles Pizza coupon. The pizza is on sale again this week for $9.99. Pay for the pizza after purchasing a grocery bag using the 95AM cash offer from the flyer. You will get 25AM for the pizza and 50AM from the redeeming Cash AM offer. Dinner +75AM not a bad deal if you like pizza.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I had a good day for airmiles yesterday:

Rexall, 143am (60+80+3), spent $55
Shell, 16am (1+5+10), spent $30
Metro, 30am, spent $10
Sobeys, 96am, spent $61 (bought groceries)

Total 285am.  A week and a half ago when airmiles posted their new flex Disney tickets I was short about 900 airmiles and our trip is the end of April.  I thought without a really good Blue Friday there is no way I'm going to make it.  Well Foodland giftcard promo is going to save me, I don't need more at the moment, but at least it's not wasteful money spent.

Done airmiles shopping until Friday, I'll be doing the Metro promos and Foodland giftcards and maybe Rexall.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Just received Rexall email for Thursday, *Beauty day* April 11, 100am when you spend $50 advertised. I missed this in the flyer this week.  It now makes sense to me that the Monday-Wednesday email coupon was only to Wednesday and there isn't a Thursday coupon.
> 
> Friday to Sunday in next weekend's flyer is 100am wus $50, I may shop this one.


*That makes THREE weeks in a row they've had that stupid Beauty offer on Thursdays (happens tomorrow as well)... i never use them because they rarely work without having the cashier add the miles after the transaction is done. *

*I'm just getting ready to head out for the day and taking advantage of the email coupon and the loaded offer on both cards for spend $60 get 60 AM. Several things we need are on sale, i have coupons AND they have bonus miles, i should end up with close to 190 miles for a $60 spend on both accounts and I'm happy with that.*

*I won't be tackling the flyer updates till much later today, maybe not till bedtime (which for me can be as late as 1 am  )*


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Here's another way to maximize the two offers (sort of). Use the Mega Miles Pizza coupon. The pizza is on sale again this week for $9.99. Pay for the pizza after purchasing a grocery bag using the 95AM cash offer from the flyer. You will get 25AM for the pizza and 50AM from the redeeming Cash AM offer. Dinner +75AM not a bad deal if you like pizza.


Good idea.  I was also looking at the Quaker Granola Bars, 2 for $5.  Buy 3 get 15 AM's.  So, 4 boxes of bars for $10, get 50 AM's and 25 AM's and 15 AM's.  90 AM's total which brings the cost of each box down to about 25 cents each if I'm doing my math correctly.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> OK the sun is shining and that is the only positive thing I have to say. There is two inches of fresh snow on the ground, just what we want at this time of year. No Blue Friday at Sobeys and the offers they do have are pathetic. I think I'll just curl up and read a good book until Spring really arrives.


I was shocked when I woke up in Ottawa yesterday and saw it snowing.  Then the freezing rain started so we skipped on over to Ikea in hopes it would stop by the time we were heading home.  Nope.  Freezing rain had turned to hail and then back to freezing rain.  Took the 417 across to the 401 and it was a nasty drive.  No one was going over 60 thankfully.  Still had our snow tires on, not being removed till Thursday, so that was a plus.  Good news was all that crap was left behind by the time we got to the 401.  No more rain or snow or hail!  
Ottawa sure gets pelted.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a Sobeys offer this week on the app, spend $10 on oral care products, get 50 AM! I think I'll do that instead of Rexall. I can always use toothpaste. And buy 1 Dukes smoked shorty sausages get 20 AM, but I have no idea what those are or how much they cost... will have to investigate.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

very off topic...but hearing about the weather there.  The hubby is gone away to Atlanta for work...and of course there are no direct flights there so they had to do the milk run.  He landed in Montreal...and was excited to maybe head out of the airport for a bit as they had a pretty long layover.  They ended up not doing anything because the weather was soooo crappy and they didn't want to risk not getting back to the airport in time to catch the flight south.   

We had that weather here in Alberta last week.  It was NOT pretty.  But this week is shaping up to be much better.  Hopefully spring makes an arrival soon...we are all soooooooooo tired of the craptastic winter weather


----------



## isabellea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> very off topic...but hearing about the weather there.  The hubby is gone away to Atlanta for work...and of course there are no direct flights there so they had to do the milk run.  He landed in Montreal...and was excited to maybe head out of the airport for a bit as they had a pretty long layover.  They ended up not doing anything because the weather was soooo crappy and they didn't want to risk not getting back to the airport in time to catch the flight south.
> 
> We had that weather here in Alberta last week.  It was NOT pretty.  But this week is shaping up to be much better.  Hopefully spring makes an arrival soon...we are all soooooooooo tired of the craptastic winter weather



Weather has been crazy in Mtl! Yesterday there was a big car pile-up (crash) on the highway just east of the airport (I live 5 min from YUL) and this morning there’s still over 100K people without electricity in the suburbs because of the ice. The trees did look nice though!


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I have a Sobeys offer this week on the app, spend $10 on oral care products, get 50 AM! I think I'll do that instead of Rexall. I can always use toothpaste. And buy 1 Dukes smoked shorty sausages get 20 AM, but I have no idea what those are or how much they cost... will have to investigate.



I did this one today after seeing your post, we have both the Crest and Dukes offers.  I was after the Crest but thought I'd check on the price of Dukes since I was there, turns out my store doesn't carry it.

After my lesson last week from my store manager on the colour-coded flyer prices, I wanted to check to see if the "yellow" Crest prices in this week's flyer were going to remain the same tomorrow.  Turns out he was incorrect, or partly incorrect at least.  Only one of the Crest products advertised this week will remain the same sale price, good until May 4 (or 5).  So if you are doing the Crest promo, these prices are still good (below,I believe regular price was $4.99), cheapest Crest product I could find was $1.79 (toothpaste).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just squeaking in the Wednesday flyer updates!*
*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## hdrolfe

Managed to get some toothpaste on sale 2/$5 so I got 4 and got my 50 AM. Good deal and I now have enough toothpaste to last me a year or more (checked the expiry date and it seems to be good for awhile). Forgot a few things, including the Duke's things (not even sure they were available to be honest). Slowly building my AM back up... I would have done better at the store but my head is pounding, I'm not sure if it's all the weather changes or what but my head is just not doing well lately.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I got a similar digital offer for Sobeys, spend $10 on Colgate oral care get 50 airmiles. I plan on using that this week. Not too much in the flyer for the Western provinces.

DS9 suddenly 'needed' a Pokemon book yesterday, so I told him to wait a day or two to see if the airmiles shops would have bonus airmiles on Chapters/Indigo, and today they do, so I will be earning 20 airmiles instead of 2!


----------



## tinkerone

Just back from Metro.  Bought 4 boxes of Quaker Granola bars (2 for $5).  $10 on the nose.  Used 95 AM's to pay.  
Now, if I'm doing my math correctly, I used the MM coupon for 25 AM's, Metro will give me 50 AM's for using 95 and there are 15 AM's for the purchase of three boxes.  That's 90 AM's I will get back (already received the first 40) and that makes each box of bars just over 13 cents.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oops almost missed plunking this down today!*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOOT this just posted ... I'm happy i can move those 15 receipts off my desk now!*
**


----------



## Eveningsong

tinkerone said:


> Just back from Metro.  Bought 4 boxes of Quaker Granola bars (2 for $5).  $10 on the nose.  Used 95 AM's to pay.
> Now, if I'm doing my math correctly, I used the MM coupon for 25 AM's, Metro will give me 50 AM's for using 95 and there are 15 AM's for the purchase of three boxes.  That's 90 AM's I will get back (already received the first 40) and that makes each box of bars just over 13 cents.



Check the mega miles coupon on the air miles website now.  The coupon code is changed and it is now 50 bonus air miles not 25.  The coupon code on the 25 bonus miles coupon is 82228, and the coupon code on the bonus 50 air miles coupon is 83929.


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this on Airmiles for anyone whose interested.





More views:

1
2
3
4
*La Ronde Ride & Fireworks Event for one (1) - July 27, 2019 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*

The Montréal International Fireworks Competition, known as L'International des Feux Loto-Québec, it is eight pyromusical displays that will illuminate Montréal’s sky. This year, the 35th edition will be held from June 29th to July 27th.  La Ronde has the best seats in the heart of the show. Firework tickets also include access to rides at La Ronde for the whole day.

Limited packages are available, don't hesitate!

Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX ® collector.

AIR MILES Item Number: 1331742959






150 reward miles
You will need to mention one of the two people attending (assuming you get 2 tickets). ID required.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today's sweetest 16th offer is for the Bay and it's also Bay Days so you could get a few decent deals as well!*
**


----------



## isabellea

Thanks for sharing @ottawamom! It’s so annoying that whenever there’s an Onyx event in Montreal, I am away on vacation!! Unfortunately, July 27th is the day we leave for our summer vacation.


----------



## ottawamom

Walking on the treadmill this morning and watching the news this random thought entered my mind. The Ontario license plates should have had the logo "Party ON" on them instead of whatever it is they decided on. 

Not meant to start a discussion just thought it might bring a laugh to those of us in Ontario.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just stumbled across something on the HBC website that might be of interest to some of you, it sure is to me! You can combine a bunch of things happening and collect several different types of rewards.*

*Bay Days = some great deals on all sorts of things*
*Free Shipping Friday*
*Sweetest 16th online portal shopping today's bonus store for 5X miles*
*Mega Miles online shopping coupon if you haven't used it yet for spend $100 get 50 AM*
*And THIS is what has me thinking about placing an order that I'll pick up next Friday (need to wait to place it till close to midnight though or they will put it back in stock, only hold orders for 7 business days) These 2,000 points will convert to 50 AM!! Side note, i can't find WHEN this ends *
*Limited-Time Offer 
RECEIVE 2,000 HUDSON’S BAY REWARDS POINTS
with your $75+ purchase when you shop online and pick up in store.
2,000 POINTS = $10 HUDSON’S BAY GIFT CARD
Disclaimer copy: Bonus Rewards offer is valid 30 days from receiving confirmation email that your item is ready for pick up. Offer is redeemable in store only with an online purchase totaling $75+ before taxes. Offer will only be honoured using the Shop Online Pick Up In Store functionality.
*


----------



## cari12

Has anyone received their “miss you” AM yet from Sobeys/Safeway for the March promo? Just wondering as the December ones posted right after the end of the promo date.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys (Ontario) this morning at checkout, received a coupon, 150 airmiles when you spend $150 for Apr 18-22, Easter weekend. Usual exclusions apply.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just finished up a trip to metro that we dream about  *

*Bought 6 boxes of granola bars and the following played out *

*Cost  2/5 buy 3 get 15 AM*
*Found a coupon for buy 3 get 1 free*
*Used 95 cash miles and the mega miles coupon *
*Loaded threshold spend offer *
*Total out of pocket cost,  $4.45*
*Snagged 85 miles PLUS the flyer offer of 50 that will follow in a couple of weeks*

*That means they just PAID me $5.55 to buy the granola bars, right?*

*I found the coupon hanging by the oatmeal and it's extremely easy to miss because there are no pictures,  here's what it looks like *


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Walking on the treadmill this morning and watching the news this random thought entered my mind. The Ontario license plates should have had the logo "Party ON" on them instead of whatever it is they decided on.
> 
> Not meant to start a discussion just thought it might bring a laugh to those of us in Ontario.


Seeing as how our premiers' priority seems to be alcohol...Party ON would fit right in


----------



## ottawamom

That was my train of thought on the matter.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just had an interesting Metro experience.  I went to grab a pizza for dinner...using the MM pizza coupon and the redeem 95 Miles coupon.  I added in a carton of eggs to get over the $10 hump.  The cashier was unsure about the codes I showed her on the app so she called someone else over. He just keyed them both in, no problem.  I got the 25 for the pizza but it says ‘deli’ and then I got the 50 for redeeming the miles.  Both are on the receipt so I wonder if I will get an additional 50 later on which is usually how it works when the redemption offer is in the flyer.   Sad to say that I’m actually a tad excited at the prospect of an extra 50 Miles which would make it 125 and only $4 OOP.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> That was my train of thought on the matter.


My place or yours for the 9am and public park cocktails?  Should that be before or after the tailgate party?


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Has anyone received their “miss you” AM yet from Sobeys/Safeway for the March promo? Just wondering as the December ones posted right after the end of the promo date.


Hi Cari
I am still waiting for my 2 x 75 point airmiles to post,,airmiles chat says it can take up to 120 days for bonus points to post,,,uck so I guess I am waiting.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T sort of
We have been gently notified that our contract is up for renewal in Aug of this year.
Heaven help us with the current Ont gov.
In preparation our organization is telling us to put a little away in the event of Strike.
So I bought a bunch of Foodland Gift cards and plan to stockpile them.
At Least I got some airmiles!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Did anyone else do that American Express promo back in February where you had to spend so much for bonus points?  It was targeted.  Anyone see them post?  I did it on both cards but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> O/T sort of
> We have been gently notified that our contract is up for renewal in Aug of this year.
> Heaven help us with the current Ont gov.
> In preparation our organization is telling us to put a little away in the event of Strike.
> So I bought a bunch of Foodland Gift cards and plan to stockpile them.
> At Least I got some airmiles!
> Hugs
> Mel


And beer.  Stock up on beer.  If you're striking near a park, with a truck and tail gate, it might not be so bad!  

(Ugh...so not funny thinking of what's to come!)


----------



## alohamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> And beer.  Stock up on beer.  If you're striking near a park, with a truck and tail gate, it might not be so bad!


----------



## mort1331

mmm Beer


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T sort of
> We have been gently notified that our contract is up for renewal in Aug of this year.
> Heaven help us with the current Ont gov.
> In preparation our organization is telling us to put a little away in the event of Strike.
> So I bought a bunch of Foodland Gift cards and plan to stockpile them.
> At Least I got some airmiles!
> Hugs
> Mel


 I remember those days. It is going to be a hard round this year, since the gov't has already changed the contract by changing the # of students in class-a negotiated item. 



mort1331 said:


> mmm Beer


 I LIKE BEER!!! (said one Supreme Court Judge in the US)


----------



## bababear_50

You guys are so funny,,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Lots of Colgate toothpaste at my Sobeys,,
I picked up 3 pkgs and got.............
15 + 50 airmiles
65 airmiles total
also got the spend 15o get 150 airmiles coupon for next week but if there is no Blue Friday deals we won't be shopping there.
I was able to flip a few Shell G.C.

Went to Rexall but this is the 5th time products listed in the flyer are expired or near expiry.
can soup--Expired
cheese bricks Expire June 2019
Tim Hortons Coffee Expire May 2019
Crackers --Expired
Cookies---Expired
If they are going to sell food they really need to up there inventory rotation system.
The Tims coffee was on sale for $7.99 and they offered it to me for $5.99,,,uh no thanks...

I made the $50 spend but had a hard time doing so.

On a great note Whole Foods Oakville donated 70 paper bags to my school for costume storage!!! Thanks Whole Foods!!!Very much appreciated!!!



Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> And beer.  Stock up on beer.  If you're striking near a park, with a truck and tail gate, it might not be so bad!
> 
> (Ugh...so not funny thinking of what's to come!)


Good thing we have $1 beers cuz that’s all you can afford on strike pay.


----------



## AliceandPete

My Sobey’s coupon was spend $100 get 100 airmiles. Initially I was hoping it would combine with a Blue Friday, but then I remembered next Friday is Good Friday so it will be closed.


----------



## bababear_50

Well in a perfect world they *could* make next Thursday a *Blue Thursday* day!




Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

SHELL




Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you buy 5 Coffee, Tea, or Specialty Beverages in the month of April. Max of 1 beverage per transaction.

Hugs
Mel

PS
Notice the NEW terms and conditions button on this page
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


----------



## alohamom

any one else having problems getting into the airmiles site this morning?


----------



## ottawamom

I was on earlier and was able to get on again just now. I know there were issues yesterday.


----------



## Aladora

alohamom said:


> any one else having problems getting into the airmiles site this morning?





ottawamom said:


> I was on earlier and was able to get on again just now. I know there were issues yesterday.



The cashier at Rexall yesterday said that he was having issues and that I would likely have to call AM and get them to manually add the miles. Thankfully the miles were in my account this morning!


----------



## kerreyn

Has anyone gotten a Rexall targeted spend offer on the app, or the 'usual' Monday email coupon? I haven't received either. Odd.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Has anyone gotten a Rexall targeted spend offer on the app, or the 'usual' Monday email coupon? I haven't received either. Odd.


*Nope, nothing here either. That's ok though, i spent more than enough last couple of weeks *


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Has anyone gotten a Rexall targeted spend offer on the app, or the 'usual' Monday email coupon? I haven't received either. Odd.



Nothing for me,,,all my Load N Go end in 3 days (not that they ever change) ,,,no email either.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone else do that American Express promo back in February where you had to spend so much for bonus points?  It was targeted.  Anyone see them post?  I did it on both cards but haven't seen anything yet.


*I'm pretty sure it worked for us because i remember hubby asking me why the $5 credit that came along with it had the notation of "Transat Travel" and i said that's because the deposit would have covered the required amount. Sooo I'm just "assuming" (you know what happens when you do that though, right??!!) that some of the massive number of miles we got that month from AMEX just included those miles? I mean we got a TON more than i see for other months but since the offer came thru on his card and email i can't really check what the details were as far as when/how they would be posted. Not much help am i *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm pretty sure it worked for us because i remember hubby asking me why the $5 credit that came along with it had the notation of "Transat Travel" and i said that's because the deposit would have covered the required amount. Sooo I'm just "assuming" (you know what happens when you do that though, right??!!) that some of the massive number of miles we got that month from AMEX just included those miles? I mean we got a TON more than i see for other months but since the offer came thru on his card and email i can't really check what the details were as far as when/how they would be posted. Not much help am i *


LOL I'll have to check next month's statements.  They weren't on the last ones, so hopefully the next ones.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, one day emailed coupon, Wednesday April 17, 100 airmiles when you spend $50
https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/Apr16/Apr-17_COUPON_AM50100.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *



Just wanted to say we are thinking of you.  I hope things improve for all of you.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


((((((((((Donald)))))))))
Sending love and comfort to you and your family. I’m sorry you’re all so worried and stressed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today's Sweetest 16 online store is Apple -- 20X multiplier!!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *



Sorry to hear you're going through this, Donald...


----------



## ottawamom

For those in Quebec here's a deal(?)


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


Hugs and prayers!  I know how hard this is.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


I have a lot of experience with LTC....I think I told you that??? Get in touch if I can help.  

You need to go out and tour many facilities so that you can choice the right ones to get him waitlisted for. If you don't the choices are going to be made for you. Wait times.....it's prioritized based on need.  The stock line is 2-5 years.  If the hospital deems your dad to be in 'crisis' he will get a spot pretty fast.  Something important to know is that when that spot does open up you literally will be accepting and moving him in the span of a couple of days.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


Hope everything will turn for the better! Best of luck!!


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero I will keep you and your dad in my thoughts. 



ottawamom said:


> For those in Quebec here's a deal(?)
> 
> View attachment 394971



Thanks for the ad. Won’t do it since the offer is pretty lame compared to the GC offers at Sobeys and Foodland (got 450$ in GCs there on Sunday).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOH all my fellow Rexall hunters, there's a different coupon code in the APP for tomorrow that will stack with the email so your $50 spend will net you 200 miles Only Valid Wednesday April 17th. Let me know if you need more details or suggestions. When you go to use them just ask the cashier to scan them both and let the system work it out, they are different!*

*here's the two different UPC codes and a screen shot of both coupons. I can't give you a link to the one because it comes directly from the APP*
*UPC code for this one is 417000051343 -- here's 2 separate images of the same thing*
*






*
*The UPC code from the email coupon is 417000051268*
*here's an image of that coupon*


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Jacqueline
Thinking of you and wishing you all the best Hon.
I remember trying to arrange in home care and family care for my mom,,,,,it was crazy.
We were fortunate that she lived in a bungalow,and one of my brothers lived in an apt in the house. 
Between my brothers and sister we were able to cover most nights ,,and we had meals on wheels visit each lunchtime. We also were able to get a bit of private home nursing,although she kept insisting she didn't need this service.
Remember to take time for you Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked the upcoming Safeway flyer - no Blue Friday out west this week.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *



no advice or experience, but sending hugs


----------



## bababear_50

Looks like a No Frills shop for us this week.
I might try a small shop at Rexall today.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have to say my morning review of the flyers was disappointing but not unexpected. I will be shopping only for the items I need for Sunday's dinner. I hope next week is Blue Friday as I'm away the following week (but I do have a backup shopping plan in place just in case)


----------



## flower_petals

Looking at the Rexall flyer they have p&g products buy $40 get 50 am.  Would that stack with the email coupon ($50/100) app ($50/100) for a total of 250 for $50?!  (say yes)


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> Looking at the Rexall flyer they have p&g products buy $40 get 50 am.  Would that stack with the email coupon ($50/100) app ($50/100) for a total of 250 for $50?!  (say yes)



Yes! Just make sure all your products count.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> Looking at the Rexall flyer they have p&g products buy $40 get 50 am.  Would that stack with the email coupon ($50/100) app ($50/100) for a total of 250 for $50?!  (say yes)


*YES, any flyer offer will apply no problemo (studying some Spanish to get ready for our big trip next January ) You should also take some time to glance at the coupons for the P& G products so you can stretch your $ even further!*

*I'll get around to the flyer links at some point today, but still up to my ears in this long-term care crap!*

* P & G Coupons*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I can confirm the two coupons stack, $50.32 before tax this morning (after a scramble to add a few things, because my 5 greeting cards had a promo for by 2 get 50% off that I didn't know about!) 202 in airmiles.


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, any flyer offer will apply no problemo (studying some Spanish to get ready for our big trip next January ) You should also take some time to glance at the coupons for the P& G products so you can stretch your $ even further!*
> 
> *I'll get around to the flyer links at some point today, but still up to my ears in this long-term care crap!*
> 
> * P & G Coupons*



Woot! Thanks for the coupon link. One more question. Would it be $40 including coupons ( are they treated as cash) or would I still have to teach $40 without them?


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you @Donald - my hero for posting about the app coupon. I did two shops (one for Easter chocolate and another trip related) came home with 404AM. Great morning!


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> Woot! Thanks for the coupon link. One more question. Would it be $40 including coupons ( are they treated as cash) or would I still have to teach $40 without them?


*I'm pretty sure it needs to be AFTER the coupons because they will reduce the cost of the items ... compared to gift cards which will be treated like cash.*

*Here's the fine print from the coupon for bonus miles and I'm fairly confident the flyer offers work the same*

**Offer valid April 17, 2019. Minimum purchase of $50 or more before taxes, after discounts and exclusions.*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for providing the link for the Rexall coupon, my family life has just exploded the last couple of days. If anyone has family at the point where long term care is soon going to be a necessity, PLEASE find out what your options are before it's suddenly urgent!!! After 2 serious falls within 5 days my dad is currently in the hospital & is no longer safe at home and my mom is still working full-time hours. I just found out TODAY during a meeting with the head of our LIN (thank God they haven't been dissolved yet!) that they only have his name on the list for one single long-term facility and he could be on FIVE!!! The waiting list for the one they want is at least 2 years long and i have no idea how we'll get to that point *


 I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It is truly a tough time for the patient and their family. The hospital and the LHIN were awesome when my mom fell last year. LHIN helped us make sure that she and her house was good to return to when she finished with respite care. I'm fearful that the mega-agency might not have the ability to be so patient-and-family-centred. But I'll be glad to be proved wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Jacqueline...sending you lots of thoughts and hugs.  It's not easy when our loved ones need that kind of care.


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> Woot! Thanks for the coupon link. One more question. Would it be $40 including coupons ( are they treated as cash) or would I still have to teach $40 without them?



Manufacturer coupons are treated as cash, same as Shoppers. So if you spend $50 and use $20 in coupons, so pay $30 you'll still get the $50 spend promo ie today in your example with P&G, 250 airmiles.

Exception, survey $5 coupon, you must spend $25. So if you spend $50 and have $40 worth of coupons, the survey coupon will not work because the subtotal would only be $10.

Note that In-store Rexall stickers on products, reduce Rexall's price, so you need to spend more. Again, same as what Shoppers currently does.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Manufacturer coupons are treated as cash, same as Shoppers. So if you spend $50 and use $20 in coupons, so pay $30 you'll still get the $50 spend promo ie today in your example with P&G, 250 airmiles.
> 
> Exception, survey $5 coupon, you must spend $25. So if you spend $50 and have $40 worth of coupons, the survey coupon will not work because the subtotal would only be $10.
> 
> Note that In-store Rexall stickers on products, reduce Rexall's price, so you need to spend more. Again, same as what Shoppers currently does.



Not what happened for me last week in 2 different Rexall stores,  I just wish they would all follow the same rules! I always have one item ready to toss into a transaction if I'm close and I ended up with 2 Easter eggs


----------



## mkmommy

I have the 100 Airmiles offer on my App, but I do not have data on my phone. Can I just take a screen shot of the bar code?




Donald - my hero said:


> *OOH all my fellow Rexall hunters, there's a different coupon code in the APP for tomorrow that will stack with the email so your $50 spend will net you 200 miles Only Valid Wednesday April 17th. Let me know if you need more details or suggestions. When you go to use them just ask the cashier to scan them both and let the system work it out, they are different!*
> 
> *here's the two different UPC codes and a screen shot of both coupons. I can't give you a link to the one because it comes directly from the APP*
> *UPC code for this one is 417000051343 -- here's 2 separate images of the same thing*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The UPC code from the email coupon is 417000051268*
> *here's an image of that coupon*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> Not what happened for me last week in 2 different Rexall stores,  I just wish they would all follow the same rules! I always have one item ready to toss into a transaction if I'm close and I ended up with 2 Easter eggs


 
I agree they should all be the same, I don't understand your stores, they should all be on a similar version of the same computer system.  I have never had a problem although I probably use at most 6 different stores over a given year.  I don't always use coupons, but when I have I have never had a problem.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall.  Thanks to @ottawamom 's post, I printed an extra paper coupon, 'just in case'.  Good thing I did - I ended up putting through two orders as well, spending $103.36 excl. tax, and earned 404 air miles!

PS - Whenever we travel to the States, I pick up a bunch of bags of Combos. Our Rexall just got them in yesterday!!!!! I ended up buying one of each (cheese, pizzeria, pepperoni pizza and 7 layer dip) to get to my second $50 spend.


----------



## ottawamom

mkmommy said:


> I have the 100 Airmiles offer on my App, but I do not have data on my phone. Can I just take a screen shot of the bar code?



It depends on your phone. On mine I have it set to take a screenshot if I double tap a particular icon. Go into your settings on your phone and see what you can find. (I had to have my DS show me how to do it the first few times.

The other way that works on my phone is to (while in a wifi area) log onto Airmiles and call up the barcode offer. Turn your wifi off. Don't close the window showing the barcode. Turn your phone off then back on. When you try to get onto Airmiles again the bar code might still be there for them to scan.(that one works on my phone anyway)


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I have the 100 Airmiles offer on my App, but I do not have data on my phone. Can I just take a screen shot of the bar code?


*I'm sorry i didn't see this sooner and respond, i hope you were able to figure it out!*

*Answer, YES! That's how i handle all of these coupons, i take screenshots and save them to my phone. I get flustered if i can't get the app to load or can't find the right webpage when i get to the counter, this way i just need to open my gallery and pull up the screen shots. Works like a charm! The cashier can also enter the PLU number if it doesn't scan BTW*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I agree they should all be the same, I don't understand your stores, they should all be on a similar version of the same computer system.  I have never had a problem although I probably use at most 6 different stores over a given year.  I don't always use coupons, but when I have I have never had a problem.


*Tell me about it! The stores i went to last week were in Toronto and both cashiers i dealt with told me the coupon would take me below the threshold, i didn't want to rock the boat and just told myself those treats were free  *

*One thing that i wish our Metro could learn from Rexall is how to show me my pre-tax total before i finish my transaction .. we've missed a threshold spend or 2 there because of this annoying little thing!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links updated in first posts .. i haven't even looked at any of them, have no idea if there's anything worth hunting down*

*Fuzzy Rexall ON*
*ooh there is a bonus on Gift cards $25 worth of Netflix, Kobo, Children's Place & Roots get 20 AM*
*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Tell me about it! The stores i went to last week were in Toronto and both cashiers i dealt with told me the coupon would take me below the threshold, i didn't want to rock the boat and just told myself those treats were free  *
> 
> *One thing that i wish our Metro could learn from Rexall is how to show me my pre-tax total before i finish my transaction .. we've missed a threshold spend or 2 there because of this annoying little thing!*



Oh I'm sure you would have been fine, the cashiers just don't know any better and are trying to be helpful.  I usually just tell them it will work and if it doesn't I'll go without the airmiles.  They always check the receipt when I say that lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Busy day with airmiles today:

Shell (last fillup for personal offer) : 116 airmiles
Foodland (3 giftcards) : 450 airmiles
Rexall ($91 plus taxes, 2 shops) : 414 airmiles

I've just cashed in tonight for 2 Disney 7-Day Flex tickets, will be taking them to guest services next weekend to upgrade ... hopefully.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Busy day with airmiles today:
> 
> Shell (last fillup for personal offer) : 116 airmiles
> Foodland (3 giftcards) : 450 airmiles
> Rexall ($91 plus taxes, 2 shops) : 414 airmiles
> 
> I've just cashed in tonight for 2 Disney 7-Day Flex tickets, will be taking them to guest services next weekend to upgrade ... hopefully.


*That's an AMAZING day!  You could even go to the brand new ticket service centre-thingee in Disney Springs that just opened this week*

*Ticket Center in Disney Springs*


----------



## osully

kerreyn said:


> Just back from Rexall.  Thanks to @ottawamom 's post, I printed an extra paper coupon, 'just in case'.  Good thing I did - I ended up putting through two orders as well, spending $103.36 excl. tax, and earned 404 air miles!
> 
> PS - Whenever we travel to the States, I pick up a bunch of bags of Combos. Our Rexall just got them in yesterday!!!!! I ended up buying one of each (cheese, pizzeria, pepperoni pizza and 7 layer dip) to get to my second $50 spend.



OMG the Pizza ones remind me of an old PC product that was Pizza flavoured pretzel nuggets. Around 2008 maybe. My go-to snack but they were discontinued at some point.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's an AMAZING day!  You could even go to the brand new ticket service centre-thingee in Disney Springs that just opened this week*
> 
> *Ticket Center in Disney Springs*


Yes and please report back. Just about 7 months til our trip where we will have to trade in our old green AM ticket vouchers!


----------



## Aladora

Ugh Ugh Ugh, Rexall rant!!! 

I went to my local Rexall yesterday to take advantage of the double S$50, G100 coupons. I had to pick up 2 $50 gift cards for staff members but my total was over $160 so definitely more than the $50 spend pre-tax.

The cashier was pretty scattered, he was trying to get done so he could go on a smoke break with a friend (hs friend was in front of me in line and they were chatting). He scanned both codes but when I went to pay he hit "cash" instead of "credit".

This started a whole mess of different staff trying to figure out what they could do to fix it. After trying to void the transaction (would not work because of the gift cards!), trying to return the transaction (again, would not work because of the GC), trying to ring everything through as a new transaction (guess what? Yeah, those gift cards!) they finally decided to ring everything else through as normal then adding on $100 "sundry" to get to the right amount. Well...that also did not work because their "sundry" category has GST/PST so the amount was off. Finally, they decided to add in an amount under "sundry" that was $100 minus the taxes (anyone who works in finance knows this is not going to be right but whatever...).

Then it came to the AM coupons. One of the 4 staff members there said that she would not scan the AM coupons again since they were already scanned in my original transaction and that it would definitely work. Fine, whatever, I was going to be late picking up my son after school so I took my new receipt (which showed the 7 base AM) and a copy of the messed up receipt that shows no AM at all and got the cashier to write a note on it about the 200 bonus miles.

Woke up this morning and checked my AM account...7 base miles and that is it! 

So, now I have to go back there today and get them to manually add them. The worst part of all of this is that the git cards are for two staff members' birthdays and I am worried that when Rexall voided or reversed or refunded the original transaction they might have voided the cards. The Rexall crew said that would not happen but they also said that the bonus miles would show up so who knows...

What a giant PITA, I was really hoping to get those AM into my account today so I can book a car rental for our 2 week Ottawa trip!


----------



## bababear_50

Can I buy Rexall Gift cards and them count towards a spend to get airmiles?
I don't think I can...........................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> Ugh Ugh Ugh, Rexall rant!!!
> 
> I went to my local Rexall yesterday to take advantage of the double S$50, G100 coupons. I had to pick up 2 $50 gift cards for staff members but my total was over $160 so definitely more than the $50 spend pre-tax.
> 
> The cashier was pretty scattered, he was trying to get done so he could go on a smoke break with a friend (hs friend was in front of me in line and they were chatting). He scanned both codes but when I went to pay he hit "cash" instead of "credit".
> 
> This started a whole mess of different staff trying to figure out what they could do to fix it. After trying to void the transaction (would not work because of the gift cards!), trying to return the transaction (again, would not work because of the GC), trying to ring everything through as a new transaction (guess what? Yeah, those gift cards!) they finally decided to ring everything else through as normal then adding on $100 "sundry" to get to the right amount. Well...that also did not work because their "sundry" category has GST/PST so the amount was off. Finally, they decided to add in an amount under "sundry" that was $100 minus the taxes (anyone who works in finance knows this is not going to be right but whatever...).
> 
> Then it came to the AM coupons. One of the 4 staff members there said that she would not scan the AM coupons again since they were already scanned in my original transaction and that it would definitely work. Fine, whatever, I was going to be late picking up my son after school so I took my new receipt (which showed the 7 base AM) and a copy of the messed up receipt that shows no AM at all and got the cashier to write a note on it about the 200 bonus miles.
> 
> Woke up this morning and checked my AM account...7 base miles and that is it!
> 
> So, now I have to go back there today and get them to manually add them. The worst part of all of this is that the git cards are for two staff members' birthdays and I am worried that when Rexall voided or reversed or refunded the original transaction they might have voided the cards. The Rexall crew said that would not happen but they also said that the bonus miles would show up so who knows...
> 
> What a giant PITA, I was really hoping to get those AM into my account today so I can book a car rental for our 2 week Ottawa trip!



Hi Hon
This is one of those situations where I'd head back to the store and see a manager to manually add the airmiles to your account.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Can I buy Rexall Gift cards and them count towards a spend to get airmiles?
> I don't think I can...........................
> Hugs
> Mel


*Nope, unless it is a specific flyer offer, like next week for the 4 i mentioned above, you don't earn miles for gift cards. ALSO, even when mentioned in a flyer they will not count towards a threshold spend*


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> This is one of those situations where I'd head back to the store and see a manager to manually add the airmiles to your account.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Yup, headed back there this afternoon. Ugh, what a pain in the rear.


----------



## flower_petals

Hate when I need to buy groceries and there's no bonus offers I need at all. $125 shop for a whopping 12 miles.  Ugh..


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a couple of these for my youngest son and daughter in law.
250 reward miles
*A Black Glass Dinner in the Cellar at Trius Winery - Friday, May 31, 2019 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*
Imagine a private dinner for AIR MILES Onyx!

It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!

Amplify your senses at this interactive dining experience!

Start off the evening with your dining companions (and soon-to-be adversaries) in our winery boutique with a guided tasting led by one of our resident wine experts. Let us take you through the paces of our wine portfolio that will prepare you for the competition with some tasting tips and tricks. Next, settle in for a 3 course seasonally inspired menu from Chef Frank Dodd, complete with secret wine pairings disguised in opaque black stemware. With the assistance of the Trius team, use your newly acquired skills to guess the wine paired with each course. Red or White? Chardonnay or Riesling? Merlot or Cabernet Franc? Put your nose and palate to the test!

It's a can't-miss AIR MILES Exclusive Experience just for OYNX collectors.

Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX ® collector.
Address: 1249 Niagara Stone Rd, Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Aladora said:


> Yup, headed back there this afternoon. Ugh, what a pain in the rear.



Update please!


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> Update please!



No problems getting them to add the missing 200am. It helped that two of the four staff were there and absolutely remembered me.

I just wish I had not had to bother going back but at least it resulted in me getting the miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, unless it is a specific flyer offer, like next week for the 4 i mentioned above, you don't earn miles for gift cards. ALSO, even when mentioned in a flyer they will not count towards a threshold spend*



Thanks Hon
I am always getting the Gift cards confused.
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I picked up a couple of these for my youngest son and daughter in law.
> 250 reward miles
> *A Black Glass Dinner in the Cellar at Trius Winery - Friday, May 31, 2019 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*
> Imagine a private dinner for AIR MILES Onyx!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Amplify your senses at this interactive dining experience!
> 
> Start off the evening with your dining companions (and soon-to-be adversaries) in our winery boutique with a guided tasting led by one of our resident wine experts. Let us take you through the paces of our wine portfolio that will prepare you for the competition with some tasting tips and tricks. Next, settle in for a 3 course seasonally inspired menu from Chef Frank Dodd, complete with secret wine pairings disguised in opaque black stemware. With the assistance of the Trius team, use your newly acquired skills to guess the wine paired with each course. Red or White? Chardonnay or Riesling? Merlot or Cabernet Franc? Put your nose and palate to the test!
> 
> It's a can't-miss AIR MILES Exclusive Experience just for OYNX collectors.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX ® collector.
> Address: 1249 Niagara Stone Rd, Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I saw this too and was thinking about it, but I cannot make it there in time. Too bad it would have been an nice Bday gift for myself.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I picked up a couple of these for my youngest son and daughter in law.
> 250 reward miles
> *A Black Glass Dinner in the Cellar at Trius Winery - Friday, May 31, 2019 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*
> Imagine a private dinner for AIR MILES Onyx!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Amplify your senses at this interactive dining experience!
> 
> Start off the evening with your dining companions (and soon-to-be adversaries) in our winery boutique with a guided tasting led by one of our resident wine experts. Let us take you through the paces of our wine portfolio that will prepare you for the competition with some tasting tips and tricks. Next, settle in for a 3 course seasonally inspired menu from Chef Frank Dodd, complete with secret wine pairings disguised in opaque black stemware. With the assistance of the Trius team, use your newly acquired skills to guess the wine paired with each course. Red or White? Chardonnay or Riesling? Merlot or Cabernet Franc? Put your nose and palate to the test!
> 
> It's a can't-miss AIR MILES Exclusive Experience just for OYNX collectors.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX ® collector.
> Address: 1249 Niagara Stone Rd, Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0
> 
> Hugs
> Mel




Oh WOW-thank you for posting this Mel, I got a pair as well. This is awesome!


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Easter Weekend





Quick visit to Sobeys to pick up 2 targeted items,,not many airmiles.
Still a few is better than none.
Sons are boycotting Shell sandwiches for Easter dinner,,lol,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Quick visit to Sobeys to pick up 2 targeted items,,not many airmiles.
> Still a few is better than none.
> Sons are boycotting Shell sandwiches for Easter dinner,,lol,lol.
> Hugs
> Mel



Happy Easter to you and your family too, Mel!

On the contrary, DD was surprisingly happy to see the hot dog in the fridge and devoured it. She is back from university this weekend. I am planning to get two more today.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh My Gosh
My Load N Go targeted offers for Rexall finally changed.
Next week's offer is spend $25 get 25 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Happy Easter to you and your family too, Mel!
> 
> On the contrary, DD was surprisingly happy to see the hot dog in the fridge and devoured it. She is back from university this weekend. I am planning to get two more today.



Lol
lol
Oh my gosh too funny 
Hmmmm I wonder if they freeze well......................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Oh My Gosh
> My Load N Go targeted offers for Rexall finally changed.
> Next week's offer is spend $25 get 25 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Mines spend $25 get 50.  I haven't been there in a long while so maybe this is to entice me back.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Lol
> lol
> Oh my gosh too funny
> Hmmmm I wonder if they freeze well......................
> Hugs
> Mel


To be honest, I have been thinking about freezing them. They can be quick breakfast for me, but the challenge is not letting DH see them. He disapproves my passionate Airmiles hunting and hot dogs. He saw the Pringle’s and frowned upon them.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got spend $25 get 50AM (that's doable). DH doesn't have one and DS has spend $60 get 60AM (not happening).

On the Sobeys front, Blue Friday please!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Oh My Gosh
> My Load N Go targeted offers for Rexall finally changed.
> Next week's offer is spend $25 get 25 airmiles.
> Hugs
> Mel





tinkerone said:


> Mines spend $25 get 50.  I haven't been there in a long while so maybe this is to entice me back.





ottawamom said:


> I've got spend $25 get 50AM (that's doable). DH doesn't have one and DS has spend $60 get 60AM (not happening).
> On the Sobeys front, Blue Friday please!



*Meanwhile, both of my cards have the exact same offers one.more.time ... both with the massive $60 = 60 AM Not happening this week.*


*Side note: hubby has allergies (that he denies having BTW) that cause him to cough incessantly most of the spring and fall and when i went to give him one on Thursday the box was empty ... URGH, the darned things cost close to $30 and if I'd known I would have dragged my butt to Rexall on Wednesday and turned that into 200 AM *


----------



## hdrolfe

I have spend $25 get 50 AM again, been getting that most of the past month (except last week, didn't get any spend offers until the $50 get 100 one that everyone got). Not sure I'll be taking advantage. I need to figure out a few budget things and don't need anything at Rexall this week.

Ever since Galaxy's Edge was announced to open during my Disney trip I've been debating what to do. My flights are already booked, and if I change resorts or tickets at this point I lost the discounts. Considered doing a Mon - Fri cruise, with Disney for a few days before. Now wondering if maybe Disney then Universal? Universal seems to cost a lot less. I don't want to drop the whole Disney portion since I used giftcards I need to use them up. I should just leave it alone... stick with what I have booked. Ugh. I can never make up my mind! First world problems


----------



## tinkerone

Happy Easter my friends!  Hope the bunny hopped into your home and left chocolate.


----------



## alohamom

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Happy Easter to you & yours!*
**


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Easter everyone, we had our big dinner yesterday so I'm making up some turkey soup today. It's kind of nice to be able to sit back and enjoy the day without having to worry about entertaining today.

Safe travels to those heading elsewhere for dinner.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is my Easter feast ... notice where the chips came from! *
* *


----------



## ottawamom

Oh I'd love to be able to eat that for dinner but my digestive system just won't allow it anymore.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Oh I'd love to be able to eat that for dinner but my digestive system just won't allow it anymore.


*Yeah, me either! That was just me "hiding from the world in my blanket fort" We were supposed to be having the girls over today for all things Eastery but our daughter came down with some kind of tummy bug and they stayed home. Hubby spent the day working (what's new?!?) so i figured i would treat the day as a found gem and watched the rest of the season of How to Get Away with Murder, started it on Friday and just kept hitting, Watch Next Episode. Perfect escape and the chips and dip were a real treat that i rarely let myself have. Dinner ended up being Mac & Cheese with ham tossed in, the cheesecake that I'd  picked up in Toronto on Thursday and the last 2 cans of San Pelligrino from the last AM special at Metro! *

*Hope everyone had a great weekend, however you ended up spending it, and that you are ready to face the week refreshed.*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall email offer
spend 50 get 50 airmiles
check your email
Hugs
Mel

https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rex...&utm_campaign=april22-50airmilescoupon-Rexall


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> I picked up a couple of these for my youngest son and daughter in law.
> 250 reward miles
> *A Black Glass Dinner in the Cellar at Trius Winery - Friday, May 31, 2019 (exclusive to Onyx® Collectors)*
> Imagine a private dinner for AIR MILES Onyx!
> 
> It's just another benefit of being one of our best Collectors!
> 
> Amplify your senses at this interactive dining experience!
> 
> Start off the evening with your dining companions (and soon-to-be adversaries) in our winery boutique with a guided tasting led by one of our resident wine experts. Let us take you through the paces of our wine portfolio that will prepare you for the competition with some tasting tips and tricks. Next, settle in for a 3 course seasonally inspired menu from Chef Frank Dodd, complete with secret wine pairings disguised in opaque black stemware. With the assistance of the Trius team, use your newly acquired skills to guess the wine paired with each course. Red or White? Chardonnay or Riesling? Merlot or Cabernet Franc? Put your nose and palate to the test!
> 
> It's a can't-miss AIR MILES Exclusive Experience just for OYNX collectors.
> 
> Maximum of 2 tickets per ONYX ® collector.
> Address: 1249 Niagara Stone Rd, Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0
> 
> Hugs
> Mel




Just curious where you find these types of offers?  I have been ONYX for a while but have never seen anything like this...I know in the past others have got Cirque tickets for low AM?


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just curious where you find these types of offers?  I have been ONYX for a while but have never seen anything like this...I know in the past others have got Cirque tickets for low AM?



Hi
Log in
Go to Rewards
Go to Events and attractions
Go to Airmiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Events Exclusive
It is actually still listed there.
Hope that helps
Hugs
Mel

PS
Raffi Sept tickets were listed a few days ago


----------



## bababear_50

Did a 50$ shop
Picked up spend $25 get 25 load N Go
email spend $50 get 50
Load and Go targeted offer Allergy eye drop,,10 bonus airmiles.
total 87 airmiles.
Oldest son started a new job today so I picked up some snacks for his lunch and a new water bottle.Yes this mom is so happy!!!!!!!





Forgot to send granddaughter an Easter card so.... I just airmiled her a Starbucks voucher...phew,,thanks airmiles.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats to your son on his new job. I am debating whether or not to do the $50 get 50. I have a spend $25 get 50 which I will definitely do but the stretch to $50 might be a bit much this week.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Congrats to your son on his new job. I am debating whether or not to do the $50 get 50. I have a spend $25 get 50 which I will definitely do but the stretch to $50 might be a bit much this week.



I was thinking the same thing  I don't even think I should spend the $25 this week lol, but I'm sure I could find something to buy. Gonna need more sunscreen soon, and probably allergy meds. Actually that could get me to $50 rather quickly lol.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Log in
> Go to Rewards
> Go to Events and attractions
> Go to Airmiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Events Exclusive
> It is actually still listed there.
> Hope that helps
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> PS
> Raffi Sept tickets were listed a few days ago



Thanks Mel...just checked and read the description...sounds amazing however my Mom has very limited vision so dining in the cellar would not be a fun experience due to the darkness...I will pass this time but will keep in mind how to search for these special events...Normally we use our AM for WDW or DL tickets...


----------



## bababear_50

Come On Airmiles!!!
We need some half decent offers this weeks (Sobeys,Metro,Foodland).


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm actually thinking about staying up past midnight just to look at the flyers. I have a feeling  there might be some good stuff this week .

(That or I'm just hoping because I'm away next week)


----------



## kerreyn

No Blue Friday. It’s been eight weeks now...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> No Blue Friday. It’s been eight weeks now...


I know!! It's been a pretty dismal couple of months for collection for me.  Really needed a Blue Friday boost!  I guess I will concentrate on PC points again this week!


----------



## ottawamom

Read through the flyers. Boy that's depressing. I guess AM is going through their "Lets get rid of the casual collector" after Mega Miles. We might have to wait it out a few weeks to see good deals again. I'm not going anywhere (well yes I am but that's a different story).

 I will hold out for the good deals. You can't get rid of me Airmiles. I'm an engaged collector. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## tinkerone

All my bonus 50 AM for Metro posted.  I can put that to bed now.  
Anyone get any of the AM's from the Mastercard email offer of spend so much at Sobeys get so many AM's.  That's a big one for me and I'm waiting not so patiently.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> All my bonus 50 AM for Metro posted.  I can put that to bed now.
> Anyone get any of the AM's from the Mastercard email offer of spend so much at Sobeys get so many AM's.  That's a big one for me and I'm waiting not so patiently.



Awesome.

I just checked my account, received 50 airmiles from head office for the Metro flyer cash in 95 airmiles promo (wasn't confident we would see them) on top of the 75 airmiles earlier (Megamiles pizza 25 plus Megamiles 50am when you cash in 95am). 125 airmiles for using 95 airmiles.

Edit: Actually I am missing one from head office.  I'll give it a week or it will go on my list of airmiles to chase in 120 days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Colour me extremely shocked! Our Metro is notorious for submitting their receipts to AM in clumps that means my receipts can sit on my desk for up to a month (during renovations they all came at 119 days with 100 "apology" miles) but today?? OMG they are all there .. on BOTH accounts! That bumps the secondary card up to enough miles to book a club level room at the Sheraton Gateway for the night before we go to Mexico *


----------



## hdrolfe

My 10 AM for buying lottery tickets at the cash at Metro posted today. They never showed up on the receipt but they are in my account. They are dated today, which is a little weird. So they are split cash/dream as I changed on the weekend. In a panic over having enough money for Disney in the summer lol, I switched to 50/50 so I can get some cash miles to help out.  Now new discounts dropped so I'm considering changing my package from Beach Club back to CBR or POP in hopes the new gondola will be open by then (one can dream right?) It would cost me more than the last set of discounts, especially since the tickets aren't Canadian deal any more, and I'd lose the Beach Club pool, but we are planning to do the water parks any way. Someday I'll make up my mind on a trip and stick to it  But likely not today!!  I think changing to CBR would save me about $2000 CAD though, even losing the better discount and cheap tickets. POP would be another $500 or so. What to do. Likely save the money. And switch back to dream only to save for a March hotel. 

Oh, is anyone else having problems with the Sobeys app offers? I used to get them good for two weeks but it looks like they are only good for one week now, not sure if it's just me or if that's a change.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> My 10 AM for buying lottery tickets at the cash at Metro posted today. They never showed up on the receipt but they are in my account. They are dated today, which is a little weird. So they are split cash/dream as I changed on the weekend. In a panic over having enough money for Disney in the summer lol, I switched to 50/50 so I can get some cash miles to help out.  Now new discounts dropped so I'm considering changing my package from Beach Club back to CBR or POP in hopes the new gondola will be open by then (one can dream right?) It would cost me more than the last set of discounts, especially since the tickets aren't Canadian deal any more, and I'd lose the Beach Club pool, but we are planning to do the water parks any way. Someday I'll make up my mind on a trip and stick to it  But likely not today!!  I think changing to CBR would save me about $2000 CAD though, even losing the better discount and cheap tickets. POP would be another $500 or so. What to do. Likely save the money. And switch back to dream only to save for a March hotel.
> 
> Oh, is anyone else having problems with the Sobeys app offers? I used to get them good for two weeks but it looks like they are only good for one week now, not sure if it's just me or if that's a change.


*If it was me? Money comes first there is no way i would pass up a savings of $2000!! We stayed at CBR and i would say it's one of our favourite locations, i didn't think it was overly large to navigate since there's a bridge across the "island" to the main area. We found it more relaxed than some of the others on site. We never had trouble with transportation to the parks from there and that was during a time that everyone was complaining .. can you walk to any of the parks? NO but that's not a deal breaker in my mind. The pool? They do have a great themed one there as well but you mentioned water parks so i wouldn't let that sway your decision! *

*Regarding the Sobey's offers, I noticed that until Thursday morning I'm only seeing the one week's worth and then poof more show up.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Oh, is anyone else having problems with the Sobeys app offers? I used to get them good for two weeks but it looks like they are only good for one week now, not sure if it's just me or if that's a change.



Mine are one week as well.  Last week I had the Crest offers, said they were good two weeks and they expired all my offers including the Crest a week early.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *If it was me? Money comes first there is no way i would pass up a savings of $2000!! We stayed at CBR and i would say it's one of our favourite locations, i didn't think it was overly large to navigate since there's a bridge across the "island" to the main area. We found it more relaxed than some of the others on site. We never had trouble with transportation to the parks from there and that was during a time that everyone was complaining .. can you walk to any of the parks? NO but that's not a deal breaker in my mind. The pool? They do have a great themed one there as well but you mentioned water parks so i wouldn't let that sway your decision! *
> 
> *Regarding the Sobey's offers, I noticed that until Thursday morning I'm only seeing the one week's worth and then poof more show up.*



Thanks for the feedback on CBR. I'm reluctant to stay at POP for a week (no water slide, the murphy bed is fun for a few nights but a whole week might be a bit much). I will talk it over with kiddo and then call tomorrow to change it. Even losing the CAD discount tickets isn't that bad. Also means I wouldn't have to verify them with my passport so that might be ok too. 

And I will check Sobeys tomorrow!


----------



## bgula

If anyone could answer a couple of questions, I'd appreciate it:

1) Did the Netflix card at Rexall yesterday ($25 get 20AM).  They only had the loadable cards available, but when the thing rang up, the system must have been down as my AM listed as unavailable.  I want to make sure I get the AM, but I can't remember how soon Rexall posts them.  If they don't, I don't have to wait 120 days to go after them, do I?

2) Does anyone know how much the CDN Disney tickets are worth in US $ if I trade them in at Disney?  Just wanting to compare with the flexible tickets that are out now.  Also, if I go this route, but say I don't cash them in until after Sept. 27, can I still get the full US value on the tickets at that point, or will it be a hassle?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> If anyone could answer a couple of questions, I'd appreciate it:
> 
> 1) Did the Netflix card at Rexall yesterday ($25 get 20AM).  They only had the loadable cards available, but when the thing rang up, the system must have been down as my AM listed as unavailable.  I want to make sure I get the AM, but I can't remember how soon Rexall posts them.  If they don't, I don't have to wait 120 days to go after them, do I?
> 
> 2) Does anyone know how much the CDN Disney tickets are worth in US $ if I trade them in at Disney?  Just wanting to compare with the flexible tickets that are out now.  Also, if I go this route, but say I don't cash them in until after Sept. 27, can I still get the full US value on the tickets at that point, or will it be a hassle?



*1) Rexall posts within 24 hours -- if your account doesn't show the miles I would go back to the Rexall and ask them "to make it right" otherwise you do need to wait the 120 days. If you mentioned it yesterday they should remember you.*

*2) You will only get the value you "paid" for them -- so even if you redeemed Airmiles for them they will be worth the same $ value. I can't tell you what that is because they're not on the website anymore. My understanding is that the value you paid for any ticket media will never "expire" even if you reach the date on the ticket ( i guess the Sept 27th is on the ones you have?) so it *shouldn't* be a hassle but again, you'll only get the price you paid NOT what the current gate price is.  Changing anything on the DCN tickets means you lose any discount you originally received. That being said, if you redeemed AM for them, they were essentially "free" right?!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

So the 7 Day Flex tickets I ordered from Airmiles just arrived (actually yesterday, Fedex truck came while I wasn't here and husband missed it so I've been waiting at the window for 5 hours today, if we missed it today it would be a 45km drive to get them near the airport, such horrible service however, regular driver is very nice). 5 day delivery over a holiday weekend.

So the date on them is stamped 3/22/19 (regular Disney hard tickets) with no expiry date listed. Airmiles assured me they are pre-March 12 increase tickets with Dec 2019 expiry but I'll see what happens on Sunday at guest services.


----------



## bababear_50

Only two things at Sobeys for me..........disappointed
Nature Valley Bars
Buy 5 at $2.99 each get 50 airmiles
Dasani water buy 3 at $4 each get 50 airmiles.
Oh well maybe next week we will get a Blue Fri.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Oh, is anyone else having problems with the Sobeys app offers? I used to get them good for two weeks but it looks like they are only good for one week now, not sure if it's just me or if that's a change.





Days In the Sun said:


> Mine are one week as well.  Last week I had the Crest offers, said they were good two weeks and they expired all my offers including the Crest a week early.





hdrolfe said:


> And I will check Sobeys tomorrow!



*Well dang, you're right! My Sobey's offers are messed up as well, phooey! *
*



*


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *1) Rexall posts within 24 hours -- if your account doesn't show the miles I would go back to the Rexall and ask them "to make it right" otherwise you do need to wait the 120 days. If you mentioned it yesterday they should remember you.*
> 
> *2) You will only get the value you "paid" for them -- so even if you redeemed Airmiles for them they will be worth the same $ value. I can't tell you what that is because they're not on the website anymore. My understanding is that the value you paid for any ticket media will never "expire" even if you reach the date on the ticket ( i guess the Sept 27th is on the ones you have?) so it *shouldn't* be a hassle but again, you'll only get the price you paid NOT what the current gate price is.  Changing anything on the DCN tickets means you lose any discount you originally received. That being said, if you redeemed AM for them, they were essentially "free" right?!*



I don't see anything as of today from Rexall.  I'll check tomorrow again and if it's not there I'll swing by the store.

The CDN discount tickets are still on the website, which is why I was asking if anyone knew what the $ value was for those tickets on trade-in.  I want to see which type of ticket is the better value for me - discount or flex.  I use them towards AP's.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thinking maybe Sobeys is going to a one week offer like Metro. I hope not but mine changed last week as well. 

After reviewing my spreadsheet I am waiting on a number of offers to post. Most of them are email targeted offers. March Sobeys spend $ get ?AM, Mix and Match, Airmiles shop at Sobeys and Shell. Things like that. They all have wait 120 days in their terms and conditions so I guess they may be sitting on the spreadsheet for a while. That's ok as I'm not in a hurry to spend more miles anytime soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOhhh look what popped up at Disneyland ....  Now i want Lemon Blueberry Bundt cake *
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Early blurry look at Rexall Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-april-26-to-may-2/all
April 26 ~~May 2

Three Days April 26~April 28
Spend $70 get 100 airmiles
Spend $50.00 get 60 airmiles

Purex Laundry soap is on sale 3.99 each.
*Looks like they may be trying *Beauty Thursday*
*Every Thursday Get Gorgeous*
Spend $50 get 100 airmiles.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got my next Fast Track offer and it will be a tad trickier ! Same bonus and i only need to do 10 transactions  BUT it has to be at 10 DIFFERENT partners, I'm not even sure i have access to 10?? This is going to be a challenge I'd welcome comments from others who get this offer -- it doesn't mention that online doesn't count, or credit cards *

*Metro*
*Shell*
*Staples*
*Urban Fresh*
*Rexall*
*????*
*??*
*?????*
*???*
*?!?!?!?*

**


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my next Fast Track offer and it will be a tad trickier ! Same bonus and i only need to do 10 transactions BUT it has to be at 10 DIFFERENT partners, I'm not even sure i have access to 10?? This is going to be a challenge I'd welcome comments from others who get this offer -- it doesn't mention that online doesn't count, or credit cards*


Good thing you read the small print because I didn't notice it was 10 different partners. Looking below I may be able to make the 10 but I don't have any airmiles credit cards so that is out but you are correct - what about online shopping - at Chapters and stuff?  Does that count as 1 for a partner or just 1 for online?  Tricky tricky.  Also some stores like Action Car and Truck need $40 to earn 1 airmile and 150 air miles is only $15 so is the expense worth the bonus? 

*Metro - easy use targeted offer*
*Shell - spend $10 on lottery*
*Staples - 1 mile for $40 and I don't really need anything.*
*Sobeys - my normal shop*
*Rexall - find a targeted offer*
*LCBO - find a targeted offer*
*Lowes - 1 mile per $20 and it is garden season *
*Rona - same as Lowes*
*Chapters - online though*
Thought about Best Western but it is a better value to earn Best Western points than convert to air miles.   So I will probably still need to find a tenth????


----------



## dancin Disney style

I’ve got a new fast track offer too. Mine is 8 partners, earn 120.  I can come up with 6 easily and possible 7th but the 8th    It expires on May 22nd so that’s another hurdle...I typically only get out once a week to do any shopping.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my next Fast Track offer and it will be a tad trickier ! Same bonus and i only need to do 10 transactions  BUT it has to be at 10 DIFFERENT partners, I'm not even sure i have access to 10?? This is going to be a challenge I'd welcome comments from others who get this offer -- it doesn't mention that online doesn't count, or credit cards *
> 
> *Metro*
> *Shell*
> *Staples*
> *Urban Fresh*
> *Rexall*
> *????*
> *??*
> *?????*
> *???*
> *?!?!?!?*
> 
> *View attachment 396642*



Time to put this offer into perspective. That is a ridiculous amount of work for $15 worth of AM. You are better off waiting for a deal at Rexall spend $50 get 100AM and doing that twice. Or shop a Blue Friday and only pick up a few things. Don't get hung up on the thrill of the hunt. Keep it real.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Time to put this offer into perspective. That is a ridiculous amount of work for $15 worth of AM. You are better off waiting for a deal at Rexall spend $50 get 100AM and doing that twice. Or shop a Blue Friday and only pick up a few things. Don't get hung up on the thrill of the hunt. Keep it real.


Yup just what I was thinking.  I can get better deals shopping at Sobeys with my targeted offers and I only have to shop once.  Thanks for thinking like me and making me think about this offer.  I was really happy when I first read it until I realized that it was 10 partners and then it wasn't such a good offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I haven't receive any of these fast track offers! So frustrating! I'm really not into air miles these days. ugh


----------



## Eveningsong

juniorbugman said:


> Good thing you read the small print because I didn't notice it was 10 different partners. Looking below I may be able to make the 10 but I don't have any airmiles credit cards so that is out but you are correct - what about online shopping - at Chapters and stuff?  Does that count as 1 for a partner or just 1 for online?  Tricky tricky.  Also some stores like Action Car and Truck need $40 to earn 1 airmile and 150 air miles is only $15 so is the expense worth the bonus?
> 
> *Metro - easy use targeted offer*
> *Shell - spend $10 on lottery*
> *Staples - 1 mile for $40 and I don't really need anything.*
> *Sobeys - my normal shop*
> *Rexall - find a targeted offer*
> *LCBO - find a targeted offer*
> *Lowes - 1 mile per $20 and it is garden season *
> *Rona - same as Lowes*
> *Chapters - online though*
> Thought about Best Western but it is a better value to earn Best Western points than convert to air miles.   So I will probably still need to find a tenth????



Do you have a Foodland near you


----------



## bababear_50

I think I am back to Shell offers this week.........
Hugs
Mel

I am waiting on
 2 Sobeys *Miss you offers*75x2 points=150---OOPS it just posted!!!!
1 Sobeys shop points to post=87--- OOPS it just posted!!
3 Shell offers=150
2 Foodland gift cards points=300---OOPS it just posted!!!
Oh my gosh I'm almost caught up!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> The CDN discount tickets are still on the website, which is why I was asking if anyone knew what the $ value was for those tickets on trade-in.  I want to see which type of ticket is the better value for me - discount or flex.  I use them towards AP's.



If I recall correctly, the Canadian ones (5D/7D after tax) are worth around $350/$368 USD.  The flex ones are worth either $489/$521 USD (pre March increase amount) or $611/$627 USD (current Disney website value).


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't receive any of these fast track offers! So frustrating! I'm really not into air miles these days. ugh


I'm with you. Much as I love the Blue Friday hunt, my shelves and freezer are bursting at the seams. The next little while is going to be a "use up what you have" refrain and airmiles are going to have to wait.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Almost missed Wednesday flyer updates, I decided to take myself to see Captain Marvel tonight and forgot i hadn't done this yet *

*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Time to put this offer into perspective. That is a ridiculous amount of work for $15 worth of AM. You are better off waiting for a deal at Rexall spend $50 get 100AM and doing that twice. Or shop a Blue Friday and only pick up a few things. Don't get hung up on the thrill of the hunt. Keep it real.



Exactly how I feel, 8 partners for 120 AM. It’s more work than STB or mega miles yet such a small reward.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Time to put this offer into perspective. That is a ridiculous amount of work for $15 worth of AM. You are better off waiting for a deal at Rexall spend $50 get 100AM and doing that twice. Or shop a Blue Friday and only pick up a few things. Don't get hung up on the thrill of the hunt. Keep it real.





juniorbugman said:


> Yup just what I was thinking.  I can get better deals shopping at Sobeys with my targeted offers and I only have to shop once.  Thanks for thinking like me and making me think about this offer.  I was really happy when I first read it until I realized that it was 10 partners and then it wasn't such a good offer.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't receive any of these fast track offers! So frustrating! I'm really not into air miles these days. ugh



*Yeah, there's no way I'm gonna even TRY to complete this offer ... nope, not happening! The last one was a bit hard but I was able to go to the same store multiple times , just not more than once a day and only needed to earn 1 mile. I added up my receipts last week and i only spent a bit more than $10 to complete it so I'm happy with that return. But i would need to spend a heck of a lot to do it this time!!*

*OH, and @ilovetotravel1977 these ability to get these offers came to a select few of people via an email we needed to opt-in thru, only one of our cards got it and based on this one, I'm not sure I'll finish them all.*


----------



## bgula

Days In the Sun said:


> If I recall correctly, the Canadian ones (5D/7D after tax) are worth around $350/$368 USD.  The flex ones are worth either $489/$521 USD (pre March increase amount) or $611/$627 USD (current Disney website value).



Thanks for the info.  Looks like the flex tickets are the slightly better deal $-wise -> 8.1cents/AM vs 7.7 cents/AM on the 7-day ones.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got my next Fast Track offer and it will be a tad trickier ! Same bonus and i only need to do 10 transactions  BUT it has to be at 10 DIFFERENT partners, I'm not even sure i have access to 10?? This is going to be a challenge I'd welcome comments from others who get this offer -- it doesn't mention that online doesn't count, or credit cards *
> 
> *Metro*
> *Shell*
> *Staples*
> *Urban Fresh*
> *Rexall*
> *????*
> *??*
> *?????*
> *???*
> *?!?!?!?*
> 
> *View attachment 396642*





juniorbugman said:


> Good thing you read the small print because I didn't notice it was 10 different partners. Looking below I may be able to make the 10 but I don't have any airmiles credit cards so that is out but you are correct - what about online shopping - at Chapters and stuff?  Does that count as 1 for a partner or just 1 for online?  Tricky tricky.  Also some stores like Action Car and Truck need $40 to earn 1 airmile and 150 air miles is only $15 so is the expense worth the bonus?
> 
> *Metro - easy use targeted offer*
> *Shell - spend $10 on lottery*
> *Staples - 1 mile for $40 and I don't really need anything.*
> *Sobeys - my normal shop*
> *Rexall - find a targeted offer*
> *LCBO - find a targeted offer*
> *Lowes - 1 mile per $20 and it is garden season *
> *Rona - same as Lowes*
> *Chapters - online though*
> Thought about Best Western but it is a better value to earn Best Western points than convert to air miles.   So I will probably still need to find a tenth????





dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve got a new fast track offer too. Mine is 8 partners, earn 120.  I can come up with 6 easily and possible 7th but the 8th    It expires on May 22nd so that’s another hurdle...I typically only get out once a week to do any shopping.



I have not received a targeted offer like this so I don’t know if you can use partners from another province but if you can and I can help someone out please let me know! I know that there are no Thrifty Foods outside of BC so that might be a good one for someone in another province!

Let me know if I can help!


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo has been obsessed with popsicles lately. I haven't bought any because they aren't on sale. I am hoping for a good deal soon!


----------



## osully

I’ve had absolutely no temptation to go back to Sobeys since last Blue Friday. I am actually enjoying FreshCo / WalMart and price matching / saving money over earning AM!


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has been obsessed with popsicles lately. I haven't bought any because they aren't on sale. I am hoping for a good deal soon!


Should be about that time soon!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thank goodness there aren't any "great" air miles offers next week. I leave for Cancun on Sunday morning (finally!).  I got a $25 gift card for Administrative Professionals Day for Sobeys which will come in handy buying all my last-minute first aid things for the trip.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmilesshops, 15x, April 25-30.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> Thanks for the info.  Looks like the flex tickets are the slightly better deal $-wise -> 8.1cents/AM vs 7.7 cents/AM on the 7-day ones.



We convert to APs as well.  For us, the more the ticket is worth the better as the less out of pocket.  Also, airmiles never seems to discount the airmiles on Canadian tickets to the same amount Disney does.  For example, if Disney discounts 20%, airmiles has the tickets at 15% less airmiles than regular tickets.  

I'll try to remember to check all our tickets and post next week.  We are taking 5 and 7 day Canadian tickets from this year as well as 7day flex with us.  There are quite a few people on this thread going to Disney in May I believe, I'm sure you'll see some posts on their values.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has been obsessed with popsicles lately. I haven't bought any because they aren't on sale. I am hoping for a good deal soon!



Same here...I remember stocking up on a ton of Haagen Daz and Nestle during those good ol’  Blue Fridays.  
To satisfy my craving, I did pick up a few boxes at RCSS with their PC points offer last night, plus price matched too so not too bad.


----------



## tinkerone

Has anyone requested a quote from the Onyx special request team for Annual passes to Universal?


----------



## flower_petals

Those who get vitamins at Rexall,  do you find that they are a resonable price?  Compared to shoppers, or superstore.  I would like to take advantage of the spend $70/100 but I don't want to overspend for miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone requested a quote from the Onyx special request team for Annual passes to Universal?



No, but if you do please post!  I'm tempted to ask for a quote on four 3 day 3 park-to-park tickets as this point.  I'm getting so impatient that Air Miles has yet to post tickets good past May.  I know they want to get rid of their current B2G2 tickets, but seeing how those are only good for people going until the end of May...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The amount of AM out west is dismal for me.  AM do you hear me    Safeway...you have not had many good offers - even my personal offers are not great either.  Loblaws is getting all my money these days because of sucky Am promos and prices.  We need some decent offers again that will keep us engaged and wanting to spend out hard earned dollars in stores that offer AM.  

On the other hand...I have made some great scores at Shopper's and Superstore / No Frills the past couple of months.  My optimum points are climbing.  Now, this momma needs to decide what we are going to spend those " free " grocery money on


----------



## Disney Addicted

I want to say thank you to everyone for this amazing thread and to Donald for frequently updating it!

A few weeks ago I finally reached out to the personal shopper program for computer quotes.  My system is 10 years old.  I now have a new computer!  The miles were deducted from my account on the 11th and it arrived on the 15th.  I’ve spent all last week transferring files; installing software; backing up and setting it up to the way I like it.

For any computer people that like these kind of details it's an OMEN 880-139 with an i7-8700 (3.2 GHz), Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB, 12 GB RAM.  My old computer was custom made with an Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz, 4 GB RAM and upgraded to a Geforce GT 1030 2 GB in the last year.  I couldn't upgrade the RAM.  I found more 2 GB ram sticks but my computer would not accept them.  I can't believe how much faster 3.0 USB is versus 2.0 USB when I started transferring files via an external hard drive!

For some reason the post put the pic above but there’s the AM cost for my new computer.  Between what’s left  on my card, my husband’s and daughter’s we’ll still be able to get our park tickets for August!


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop today..........................
No granola bars for me--I didn't like the types and expiry dates.
No Dasani water available for purchase--they said that they might get some in tomorrow.Mississauga store.
I actually asked the cashier if they were closing the store as some of the shelves were bare. She said "no why what have you heard".
They gave me a raincheck for the water but I am doubtful the manager would honor it like the last time she refused to honor the raincheck.

I ended up going to Milton Sobeys and picked up some water and a few targeted items.
150 airmiles in total.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> View attachment 396775
> 
> I want to say thank you to everyone for this amazing thread and to Donald for frequently updating it!
> 
> A few weeks ago I finally reached out to the personal shopper program for computer quotes.  My system is 10 years old.  I now have a new computer!  The miles were deducted from my account on the 11th and it arrived on the 15th.  I’ve spent all last week transferring files; installing software; backing up and setting it up to the way I like it.
> 
> For any computer people that like these kind of details it's an OMEN 880-139 with an i7-8700 (3.2 GHz), Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB, 12 GB RAM.  My old computer was custom made with an Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz, 4 GB RAM and upgraded to a Geforce GT 1030 2 GB in the last year.  I couldn't upgrade the RAM.  I found more 2 GB ram sticks but my computer would not accept them.  I can't believe how much faster 3.0 USB is versus 2.0 USB when I started transferring files via an external hard drive!
> 
> For some reason the post put the pic above but there’s the AM cost for my new computer.  Between what’s left  on my card, my husband’s and daughter’s we’ll still be able to get our park tickets for August!




Congrats Hon
Nothing like a new computer.
I am saving my airmiles for a new one to.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Thank goodness there aren't any "great" air miles offers next week. I leave for Cancun on Sunday morning (finally!).  I got a $25 gift card for Administrative Professionals Day for Sobeys which will come in handy buying all my last-minute first aid things for the trip.



Ohhhh Cancun!!!
Have an awesome Holiday!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline
Have an awesome time at the Movies Hon!
I've heard it is supposed to be an excellent movie.




Hugs
Mel


----------



## mab2012

bgula said:


> I don't see anything as of today from Rexall.  I'll check tomorrow again and if it's not there I'll swing by the store.



I went in today and bought a $50 Netflix gift card.  No miles showing on the receipt, and there was no reason to  believe my account was unavailable - they just didn't credit.  I suppose I'll have to go back too.  What a pain.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I actually asked the cashier if they were closing the store as some of the shelves were bare. She said "no why what have you heard".


That is weird because my store in Ajax has bare shelves as well but there are little signs that say - updating for your future enjoyment so we are figuring that they are dropping certain products.  They don't seem to have any of our new favourite pasta sauce and there are big spaces on those shelves as well as shelves in other departments.
Although my brother has gotten some good deals on coffee pods because I guess they are dropping that brand.
I keep hoping to meet up with the store Manager so I can ask her what is going on in the store.  She is an avid air miles collector and has told me about some of the deals in the past.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Jacqueline
> Have an awesome time at the Movies Hon!
> I've heard it is supposed to be an excellent movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*Thanks, but I'm not planning on seeing "the End" for months yet .. I can't deal with  big crowds that something like this will create *

*Last night i took myself to see Captain Marvel so I'll be ready -- also need to rewatch a few of the key movies. Hubby is beyond busy right now and I figured i would just be watching TV so I cashed in some survey points for a Cineplex gift card, grabbed a courtesy ticket and off i went! He has no interest in the whole superhero concept but I can't get enough of it *
*



*


----------



## ottawamom

Don't forget to add those movie tickets to Disney Rewards and collect those Gift Cards for your next trip to the world when.... the world returns to normal.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks, but I'm not planning on seeing "the End" for months yet .. I can't deal with  big crowds that something like this will create *
> 
> *Last night i took myself to see Captain Marvel so I'll be ready -- also need to rewatch a few of the key movies. Hubby is beyond busy right now and I figured i would just be watching TV so I cashed in some survey points for a Cineplex gift card, grabbed a courtesy ticket and off i went! He has no interest in the whole superhero concept but I can't get enough of it *
> *View attachment 396933
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396934*



We are seeing Endgame in IMAX 3D this weekend, cannot wait!! Heard it’s a long one, hoping I won’t need a washroom break, already told my kids we aren’t buying any drinks, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> We are seeing Endgame in IMAX 3D this weekend, cannot wait!! Heard it’s a long one, hoping I won’t need a washroom break, already told my kids we aren’t buying any drinks, lol.


*No kidding! NO DRINKS allowed anymore when the danged things are clocking in at 3 hours!*

*I'll be seeing this the same way i saw Infinity Wars, on my own, in a VIP theatre, eating poutine & popcorn with a milkshake *


----------



## Aladora

I wish we had VIP theatres out here! We’ve got tickets for Sunday afternoon at one of the recliner theatres and I can’t wait!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got tickets for Saturday. Can't wait! No drink for me, and I'll probably still need a bathroom break, 3 hours is a long time! My son can have a drink and still be ok.


----------



## osully

LOL I saw the movie last night and definitely did not allow myself to drink anything starting an hour beforehand!


----------



## pigletto

We have tickets for tonight and no drinks for me after 4! We bought our tickets weeks ago and we are right in the middle of the row we selected, so I would have to bug quite a few people to get up in the middle of the movie. Of course now that I know I shouldn’t have anything to drink I’m going to want one .


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> We have tickets for tonight and no drinks for me after 4! We bought our tickets weeks ago and we are right in the middle of the row we selected, so I would have to bug quite a few people to get up in the middle of the movie. Of course now that I know I shouldn’t have anything to drink I’m going to want one .



Isn't that the way it always works though!  (grin)


----------



## ottawamom

I'm reading this as I am watching the morning news. There is an app you can download which will tell you the best time to make a run for the washroom and not miss anything too important. I didn't notice what it's called but I'm sure one of you die hard app users can find it.

On a side note: DH just came downstairs from his office and announced that Ottawa flooding has made the news big time. He was speaking with a co-worker in Finland and she said the Ottawa area flooding made their local news. Who knew. We're famous.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm going to the theatre with reclining seats, so at least it's easy to sneak out of the row if necessary  They updated Fortnite with an Endgame mode so kiddo HAD to try it this morning, leading to a full on blow out yelling match when I said it was time to leave, and I was still 30 minutes late for work. This after he called me yesterday to come get him at school, at 3, with school ending at 3:40, basically because he was having some tummy troubles. I swear... any way! Oh, and I stopped at Timmies and they were out of like all the donuts I like. I think it's going to be a long day. With maybe pizza for supper. 

It's Friday, I have some groceries to do, including pet food at Sobeys that looks like it has 50 AM per bag and I need one for cats and one for dogs. the food also has coupons on checkout 51, and I may have received coupons in my sample source, need to check that before I head to the store. Got another spend $25 get 50 AM for Rexall next week so I will be waiting until Monday to do that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Ohhhh Cancun!!!
> Have an awesome Holiday!!
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks, Mel!  There is 13 of us (DH's family) and we are going to The Grand at Moon Palace Cancun!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Thank goodness there aren't any "great" air miles offers next week. I leave for Cancun on Sunday morning (finally!).  I got a $25 gift card for Administrative Professionals Day for Sobeys which will come in handy buying all my last-minute first aid things for the trip.


 Have a wonderful time! Soak up that sun. Maybe by the time you get back, it will have stopped with the April showers to herald the May flowers!


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> I'm reading this as I am watching the morning news. There is an app you can download which will tell you the best time to make a run for the washroom and not miss anything too important. I didn't notice what it's called but I'm sure one of you die hard app users can find it.


I watched our local news this morning and the app is called  runpee.  They had a great discussion about it on the early news and they thought it was quite funny.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I leave for Cancun on Sunday morning (finally!). I got a $25 gift card for Administrative Professionals Day for Sobeys which will come in handy buying all my last-minute first aid things for the trip.



Have fun!!!!  Enjoy the warm weather there!  We leave May 12 - which is Mother's Day.  I can't think of any better way to spend Mother's Day than by begining our trip by getting on a plane and landing somewhere that has sun, clean sand, warm water, palm trees and drinks served to me!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Now for all of you that have those awesome theatres with reclining comfy seats and picking where you can choose to sit...I totally ENVY you!!!!!!!!!!  We have a small theater that is OLD.  We don't have those nice comfy seats, or get to pick where we sit.  The concession is a bottle neck of people shoving and pushing to get to their theatre in time for the show to start.  It is total chaos.  Customers actually stated and facebook group and got cineplex ( the only company that is in our small city ) to join.  People flooded their  customer service center with phone calls complaining at the state of our ONE and ONLY theatre here...that they needed to do something about it...because they are building and renovating so many cities and ours was still the same as 25 years ago.  We made enough noise for them that they actually sent head honchos out to check it out.  We know there are renovations in the works, and a liquor license has been applied for.  

But I think for a 3 hr movie...we might head to Edmonton to see it.  I don't think I could sit for 3 hrs in our dinky little theatre seats.  I'm tall with long legs...and after 2 hours I can hardly sit in those seats anymore.

We are a huge superhero movie watching family.  This Momma like Thor the best    .  I can't wait to see it...but think we might need to make a weekend trip to Edmonton to see it.


----------



## Spotthecat

Saw Endgame last night, awesome! And I didn't have to pee, though I didn't chug as much as normal, lol. Left DH and the kids at home, lol, wanted to watch this one alone. Me and my kleenex!


----------



## bgula

Days In the Sun said:


> We convert to APs as well.  For us, the more the ticket is worth the better as the less out of pocket.  Also, airmiles never seems to discount the airmiles on Canadian tickets to the same amount Disney does.  For example, if Disney discounts 20%, airmiles has the tickets at 15% less airmiles than regular tickets.
> 
> I'll try to remember to check all our tickets and post next week.  We are taking 5 and 7 day Canadian tickets from this year as well as 7day flex with us.  There are quite a few people on this thread going to Disney in May I believe, I'm sure you'll see some posts on their values.



That would be great to know.  I'll be looking forward to seeing the $ amounts!


----------



## bgula

mab2012 said:


> I went in today and bought a $50 Netflix gift card.  No miles showing on the receipt, and there was no reason to  believe my account was unavailable - they just didn't credit.  I suppose I'll have to go back too.  What a pain.



I went back to the store today and the manager gave me the 20 AM as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> Those who get vitamins at Rexall,  do you find that they are a resonable price?  Compared to shoppers, or superstore.  I would like to take advantage of the spend $70/100 but I don't want to overspend for miles.


*I'm so sorry I let this slide past without answering! *

*We only buy our vitamins at Rexall BUT only when there is a sale on to let us get lots of miles. At least once a month they will be on BOGO --- sometimes it's get one free or get one 50% off PLUS spend a certain amount and get a bunch of miles. I don't think they cost any more or less that at Shoppers if i buy them on sale but can't speak to superstore, don't have one anywhere close.*


----------



## bababear_50

I received the tickets for my son and daughter in law for the Black Glass dinner in the cellar at Trius Winery yesterday.
Nice add on for son's May birthday.
Maybe I can convince him to do a few gardening chores for me??
lol
Happy weekend everyone
Hugs
Mel

PS headed to Rexall later today to stockpile laundry detergent.


----------



## mab2012

bgula said:


> I went back to the store today and the manager gave me the 20 AM as a goodwill gesture.



Glad you got it sorted out!  I also went back to the store yesterday with my receipt and a copy of the flyer offer.  The cashier credited my points with no issues after reviewing the coupon, and was very pleasant about it.  So just a few minutes of my time to get it corrected in the end.


----------



## osully

Just booked a 1 night hotel stay through the Travel Hub and happy to report they are giving 75AM bonus for stays through Dec 2019 right now! Got 195AM for a 1 night stay (cost around $120 with taxes) - so $20 back right away in AM cash!


----------



## CanadianKrista

The travel hub is likely going to be our biggest airmiles earner this year, we love it. DH travels to Toronto about once a month, and the company doesn’t care where he stays as long as it is reasonable. Last month he found a hotel close to work, decent price, and gave us 1190 AM for 3 nights!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I don't get to see Endgame. My son changed his mind last minute and I don't even get a refund of the tickets. I'm really disappointed  maybe I will get to see it someday.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just curious if anyone has attempted to upgrade either the 5 or 7 day base flexible date WDW tickets to an AP?  We are thinking we might do this for our November trip...at first I was just thinking about getting the 7 day ticket because it says it expires 14 days after first use so we could make it work for our pre-Christmas WDW/DCL/WDW trip but now I am thinking it might be worth it to upgrade to an AP so we could maybe extend our trip by a few days...Would love to hear from anyone that has upgraded...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

CanadianKrista said:


> The travel hub is likely going to be our biggest airmiles earner this year, we love it. DH travels to Toronto about once a month, and the company doesn’t care where he stays as long as it is reasonable. Last month he found a hotel close to work, decent price, and gave us 1190 AM for 3 nights!



that's awesome...this should get you to your AM goal for your WDW trip sooner!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist999

@hdrolfe Can you drive to the theatre and see if you can get a refund?  I’m sure the theatre is at capacity for this movie and even someone trying to get tickets last minute might want to buy them off you.  So disappointed he changed his mind!


----------



## hdrolfe

Silvermist999 said:


> @hdrolfe Can you drive to the theatre and see if you can get a refund?  I’m sure the theatre is at capacity for this movie and even someone trying to get tickets last minute might want to buy them off you.  So disappointed he changed his mind!



I could only get a refund up to when the movie started and he changed his mind at the last minute. We spent almost 30 minutes "discussing" going or not, and by then it was too late to get there and exchange or get a refund. Thanks for the thought though, I'm really disappointed. I was looking forward to some family time, sharing my love of movies with kiddo.


----------



## tookie1000

Heard a rumour about a Blue Friday at Sobeys next week in ON. Fingers crossed! I will confirm this hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## mort1331

tookie1000 said:


> Heard a rumour about a Blue Friday at Sobeys next week in ON. Fingers crossed! I will confirm this hopefully tomorrow!


Stop teasing


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I had to stock up... in the snowstorm.
Spent $180, got 109 AM for the trouble and a very stressed husband because it took so long!


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm so sorry I let this slide past without answering! *
> 
> *We only buy our vitamins at Rexall BUT only when there is a sale on to let us get lots of miles. At least once a month they will be on BOGO --- sometimes it's get one free or get one 50% off PLUS spend a certain amount and get a bunch of miles. I don't think they cost any more or less that at Shoppers if i buy them on sale but can't speak to superstore, don't have one anywhere close.*


That's ok. Thanks for doing so! They had a $70/100. Vitamins were BOGO 50% plus 20am on every two. So $72 spend for 148 am. Not bad


----------



## ottawamom

tookie1000 said:


> Heard a rumour about a Blue Friday at Sobeys next week in ON. Fingers crossed! I will confirm this hopefully tomorrow!



Any info yet? I have to make back-up plans to have a friend shop for me if its a go!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Any info yet? I have to make back-up plans to have a friend shop for me if its a go!



A Ha I knew you would have a back up plan. Good thinking Hon.
Part of me wants a Blue Friday to get closer to that computer I am saving for and part of me wants it to be put off till you get back.
Hopefully tookie1000 reports back.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I received the tickets for my son and daughter in law for the Black Glass dinner in the cellar at Trius Winery yesterday.
> Nice add on for son's May birthday.
> Maybe I can convince him to do a few gardening chores for me??
> lol
> Happy weekend everyone
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> PS headed to Rexall later today to stockpile laundry detergent.




I got our too. When I opened them I see it says "bring this ticket plus your airmiles card and ID" Does this mean I have to go? I actually got these for my daughter and her boyfriend, taking inspiration for you Mel.
Has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? Is this new?
I know a couple of years ago there were the Cirque tickets for the Ottawa region that my kids went to. I had ordered them and they went without me.
I am going to do a chat tomorrow or the next day if I have time but I thought I would ask here to see if maybe any of you might know.


----------



## ottawamom

Offers like this always tell you to bring your AM card. The ID is to make sure they are old enough to drink legally. If they were going to check a specific ID they would have asked you to tell them the name of the person using the tickets.


----------



## tookie1000

Soo..... my DH said that he thought he heard news about Blue Friday this week (he's the assistant Meat manager). I asked him to confirm with his manager and YES! This Friday will be Blue Friday. At least here in Southern Ontario, We live in Kitchener.


----------



## Silvermist999

tookie1000 said:


> Soo..... my DH said that he thought he heard news about Blue Friday this week (he's the assistant Meat manager). I asked him to confirm with his manager and YES! This Friday will be Blue Friday. At least here in Southern Ontario, We live in Kitchener.



Yay! Thank you for sharing!! Off to do some meal planning for this week to make room in that freezer...


----------



## bababear_50

tookie1000 said:


> Soo..... my DH said that he thought he heard news about Blue Friday this week (he's the assistant Meat manager). I asked him to confirm with his manager and YES! This Friday will be Blue Friday. At least here in Southern Ontario, We live in Kitchener.



Thanks for the heads up Tookie1000
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> I got our too. When I opened them I see it says "bring this ticket plus your airmiles card and ID" Does this mean I have to go? I actually got these for my daughter and her boyfriend, taking inspiration for you Mel.
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? Is this new?
> I know a couple of years ago there were the Cirque tickets for the Ottawa region that my kids went to. I had ordered them and they went without me.
> I am going to do a chat tomorrow or the next day if I have time but I thought I would ask here to see if maybe any of you might know.



Hi Hon 
No you don't have to go,,just give them the tickets and all will be great. I have given my son and daughter in law tickets to many events and never had an issue.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## cari12

Went to Safeway this weekend and spent $152 and got 169 AM. I was impressed since the AM offerings have been so dismal lately. They had an I store AM deal on hubby’s cereal buy 3 get 50 AM plus a few My Offers including my threshold of spend $125 get 60 AM. 
Super excited for a possible Blue Friday this week!


----------



## bababear_50

FYI
Shell Sandwich deal ends Sunday May 5th.
I know my sons will be happy.lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Youngest son bought me a few months of CRAVE,,,countdown to G.O.T....(Game Of Thrones).
so excited.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> No you don't have to go,,just give them the tickets and all will be great. I have given my son and daughter in law tickets to many events and never had an issue.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Thank you!


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Offers like this always tell you to bring your AM card. The ID is to make sure they are old enough to drink legally. If they were going to check a specific ID they would have asked you to tell them the name of the person using the tickets.



and thank you too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall emaili coupon just arrived.  Pretty decent but i'm wondering if a Thursday double dipping is coming? *
*Spend 40 get 60 AM Valid Monday to Wednesday *


----------



## Donald - my hero

tookie1000 said:


> Heard a rumour about a Blue Friday at Sobeys next week in ON. Fingers crossed! I will confirm this hopefully tomorrow!





tookie1000 said:


> Soo..... my DH said that he thought he heard news about Blue Friday this week (he's the assistant Meat manager). I asked him to confirm with his manager and YES! This Friday will be Blue Friday. At least here in Southern Ontario, We live in Kitchener.







*What an amazing way to join our little community of AM hunters! Thanks for the head's up -- side note, which Sobey's does your hubby work at? When the deals are worth it we make the drive to the one on Bridgeport and just LOVE the way the self-checkouts work !*


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone waiting, my BMO Mastercard Mega Miles just posted.  That's the 100 AM's for spending $250 with the opt in.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> For anyone waiting, my BMO Mastercard Mega Miles just posted.  That's the 100 AM's for spending $250 with the opt in.



Thanks for the heads up, they must have literally _just _posted because I was checking my account an hour ago and it wasn’t there then.

For anyone who opted in to the Amex AM offer (mine was spend $300 during February, get 150 AM), this has also posted.


----------



## osully

Hmmm... will have to see what Blue Friday offers are like. My husband is now doing keto with me so there are not a ton of things we can actually eat that they usually put on promo. If bacon is a good offer like it sometimes is, will have to think about it


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> Hmmm... will have to see what Blue Friday offers are like. My husband is now doing keto with me so there are not a ton of things we can actually eat that they usually put on promo. If bacon is a good offer like it sometimes is, will have to think about it



I need to get back to keto, it's the one way of eating that my stomach does not take issue with, and actually makes me feel good. But oh is it hard to cook for me and my kiddo who is a bit addicted to carbs.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Of course it would be Blue Friday this week...;we are heading south next weekend...and I'm not stocking our cupboards with much until we get home.   I'm sooo glad to see one return though!!!!  Happy hunting everyone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Please tell me I'm not the only person wishing the day away so it will be 12:01 and I can look at the Sobey's flyer on Reebee *
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Tic Toc
I am also watching the clock!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Count me in as well. and i"m on Holiday (taking an afternoon nap break)


----------



## Days In the Sun

Here are the USD values of the currently listed DW airmiles tickets quoted at guest services Disney Springs this morning:

5 day Canadian $315.35
7 day Canadian $332.60
7 day flex $469.67

Confirmed flex ticket twice and all prices after tax.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Are there ever hoppers on the AM site?  Or would I have to do a personal shopper request for those?  I'm not ready yet, just trying to plan how many miles I might actually need when we do want to get them.  I'm not totally sure I'd even want Hoppers, but we are going in August next time, so there will be afternoon pool breaks and it might be nice to go back to a different park in the evenings.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Just a heads up for anyone interested in free Wonderland tickets. I just got an email from Airmiles for 2 free Wonderland tickets for May 11th - you arrive between 9am - 10am for a free preview but you get to spend the day. It appears that each collector account is allowed 2 tickets and there are only 400 available. I clicked on the link in the email but I believe it's under perks on the website.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> Are there ever hoppers on the AM site?  Or would I have to do a personal shopper request for those?  I'm not ready yet, just trying to plan how many miles I might actually need when we do want to get them.  I'm not totally sure I'd even want Hoppers, but we are going in August next time, so there will be afternoon pool breaks and it might be nice to go back to a different park in the evenings.



in the last few years anyways, there haven’t been hopper options. i’ve looked into using the personal shopper for tickets before and the prices they quoted were exceptionally high, but it never hurts to check in! 

on another note: we went in august once and afternoon breaks were absolutely imperative! we swam so much our suits never actually fully dried, because we swam during the day and every evening. i love all the pool time, though. we went last december and it was too cold to swim most days. i missed it!


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I need to get back to keto, it's the one way of eating that my stomach does not take issue with, and actually makes me feel good. But oh is it hard to cook for me and my kiddo who is a bit addicted to carbs.


When my husband wasn’t doing it with me yet I would just add carbs for his food. It’s so much easier to do it together but for example - Bunless burger for me, bun for him. Everything else the same. Toast for him at breakfast but just the bacon & eggs for me.


----------



## osully

I found WDW in September to even be so unpleasantly hot. We are going in November this year and I’m so happy that’s going to be a bit milder!!


----------



## mort1331

cdnmickeylover said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested in free Wonderland tickets. I just got an email from Airmiles for 2 free Wonderland tickets for May 11th - you arrive between 9am - 10am for a free preview but you get to spend the day. It appears that each collector account is allowed 2 tickets and there are only 400 available. I clicked on the link in the email but I believe it's under perks on the website.


Sold out all gone already. But thanks for the heads up


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> I found WDW in September to even be so unpleasantly hot. We are going in November this year and I’m so happy that’s going to be a bit milder!!



i think november is one of the best times for a disney trip. i hope you have a great time


----------



## bababear_50

Blue Friday
Sobeys Ontario flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1312557?page=4
Coupon --spend $100 get 100 airmiles bonus
Buy $100.00 KEG Gift card get $15.00 Sobeys card (Might be nice for Mother's Day)

Blue Friday
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1312567

Blue Friday
Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1312562
The Prime chicken I have been waiting for is on sale--yeah!
Coupon--spend $100 get 100 airmiles
Buy $100.00 KEG Gift Card get $15.00 /Foodland Gift card(Might be nice for Mother's day).

I'm good for:
cinnamon buns buy 1 @ $4.49 get 10 airmiles~~they go well with tea.
lots of boxes of Prime chicken buy 2 at $9.99 each get 40 airmiles
maybe mini coke drinks buy 3 @ 4.49 get 50 airmiles


Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1312772


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There are a few things that might make me brave my first Blue Friday  -- not jinxing it yet though cause we don't want the tummy to hear and trigger a gastritis attack now do we *

*OOOOH just noticed that for the first time ever, Urban Fresh has the Blue Friday as well!!*

*OK, game on Urban Fresh , I accept your challenge and will tackle public transit with groceries in tow! Looking at the burger/hot dog buns 2/$5 buy 2 get 20 AM because i make a french toast casserole that i cut into small squares and freeze so i can toss them in my backpack for Toronto days and i don't care what bread product i use for that! This could be interesting after all (not sure about carting around 10 boxes of granola bars though)*


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday in AB as well! I’ll be making my list tomorrow!


----------



## Silvermist999

I just checked my Sobeys App, I don’t have any offers to load at all. I haven’t shopped there since buying the GC for MegaMiles. Anyone else have no offers? Was hoping to possibly stack something on Blue Friday.


----------



## isabellea

Silvermist999 said:


> I just checked my Sobeys App, I don’t have any offers to load at all. I haven’t shopped there since buying the GC for MegaMiles. Anyone else have no offers? Was hoping to possibly stack something on Blue Friday.



No offer either. Went to Foodland on April 14 so not that long ago...


----------



## kerreyn

Silvermist999 said:


> I just checked my Sobeys App, I don’t have any offers to load at all. I haven’t shopped there since buying the GC for MegaMiles. Anyone else have no offers? Was hoping to possibly stack something on Blue Friday.



I don’t have any offers on my Sobeys app or Safeway app, and I usually have them & load them every week.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I am so excited about Blue Friday I can't even handle it lol.  The deals are slightly different out West, but I have looked through the flyer quickly and already see that if I spend $103.31 before taxes I will get 340 AM + the bonus 100 AM for spending $100. And this is before my personal offers have loaded (which apparently is an issue for everyone), so I am sure I can squeeze out a few more miles as well.
I only need 182 AM until I can purchase 3 flights from Winnipeg to Orlando for Feb 2020. Airmiles doesn't seem to have the option for the non-stop flight from MCO back to Winnipeg, so I plan on splurging and paying for those myself through WestJet. I want to do it right away though, because it seems like the non stop flights only go up in price, and it's already starting.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I didn't have any offers in my Sobeys app earlier, but I do now - and I have a spend $100/50AM, so that should stack nicely!


----------



## mort1331

You all enjoy, I will miss blue friday this time around. I will be hitting the mickey sand bunkers that day.
Have fun


----------



## Disney Addicted

My Sobey's offers were not there this morning either but have been loaded now.  However, I'm getting fed up with my threshold spend.  For a long time it was Spend $175 for whatever # of air miles.  I never met that even once.  Now it's Spend $200!!!  I rarely spend past $100.  Is there anyone to contact about the Sobey's offers?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, Universal Studios Orlando's regular tickets have disappeared from Air Miles' web site.  Hopefully that means they are bringing back 2-day and 3-day tickets.  For the longest time it was only 1-day tickets available.

I also hope that means they may drop the B2G2 days free that you can only use until the end of this month (still showing on their web page) and bring out Universal's current B2G3 days free tickets.


----------



## hdrolfe

Had a look at the Blue Friday offers, we'll see I guess. Not sure by the time I get to the store anything will still be there, or what I want any way. There are a couple things I'd like, cat food (since I need it any way), chips (kiddo would love me) and bacon. plus a few others I believe. But I don't think I should be spending that much this week. I'll see what happens Friday I guess.


----------



## kerreyn

Made my Blue Friday list - IF I don't deviate, I'm looking at spending $156.24 excl. tax & dep., and earning 730 air miles.  
I'm getting 20 boxes of the granola bars for the food bank, and 5 boxes of the cereal, but I might just double up on the cereal as well.


----------



## ottawamom

I (shockingly) will bypassing on Blue Friday this time. I really don't need much and I can't ask my friend to make the trip to the store for 270AM. I was only going to get bacon and granola bars, the mug cakes and hamburger buns. I can pass on it this time (I can't believe I'm typing this).

Happy hunting to my peeps. Go bring home the bacon!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How dorky am I that i LOVE Wednesdays because it's time to update the flyer links  I think i need to get out of the house more*

*Here's the links not provided by Mel*

*Early Blurry Rexall Flyer*
*Once again, "beauty Thursday" Wonder if they've worked the kinks out of this annoying offer  They've even added the wording "every Thursday"*
*New survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25. Remember this is a YMMV type thing*
* $5.00 coupon Valid till June 4th*

*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## elaine amj

My DD is going to love all the bacon. We almost never buy real bacon (if anything, it is turkey bacon) and now I am planning bacon AND chicken wings?!


----------



## bgula

Days In the Sun said:


> Here are the USD values of the currently listed DW airmiles tickets quoted at guest services Disney Springs this morning:
> 
> 5 day Canadian $315.35
> 7 day Canadian $332.60
> 7 day flex $469.67
> 
> Confirmed flex ticket twice and all prices after tax.



That's disappointing considering the last quote we had on this thread was that the current Flex tickets were worth $521US.  $469 is a lot less.  Wonder why the difference?


----------



## elaine amj

bgula said:


> That's disappointing considering the last quote we had on this thread was that the current Flex tickets were worth $521US.  $469 is a lot less.  Wonder why the difference?



Wait a second....we don't get price bridging on airmiles tickets? $469 vs the expected $521 is quite a bit of money. I plan to upgrade my 7 day flex to APs


----------



## bgula

I know - I was going to get some and also upgrade to AP and had figured on at least $521.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Here are the USD values of the currently listed DW airmiles tickets quoted at guest services Disney Springs this morning:
> 
> 5 day Canadian $315.35
> 7 day Canadian $332.60
> 7 day flex $469.67
> 
> Confirmed flex ticket twice and all prices after tax.



I think that the price for the 7 day flex ticket above is actually the price of the 7 day base ticket without the Canadian discount because the price quoted is too low.  A 7 day base ticket on the WDW website with a start date of November 25, 2019 is $469.10 + $32.25 tax = $528.35.
I asked on the Dis sticky ticket post maintained by Robo on the Theme Park thread about flex ticket pricing (because we too are thinking of upgrading) and he said to get the best idea of the flex ticket pricing to go to this link https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/walt-disney-world-resort/.  He said that the WDW online prices are about $25 less than posted UT WDW gate price.  When I check the UT site, the WDW gate price of the 7 day base flex date ticket is $550.36 + tax, so that should make the ticket approximately $525 + tax.  UT indicates that the WDW gate price of a 7 day base ticket (with start date selected) starts at $397.52 + tax, or approximately $352 + tax.  If I remember correctly, it was about $150 extra per ticket to have the flex date option which would be in line with UT ticket prices than those that were quoted by GS.  I cannot imagine that WDW would be selling flex tickets for less than the cost of base tickets.


----------



## bgula

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I think that the price for the 7 day flex ticket above is actually the price of the 7 day base ticket without the Canadian discount because the price quoted is too low.  A 7 day base ticket on the WDW website with a start date of November 25, 2019 is $469.10 + $32.25 tax = $528.35.
> I asked on the Dis sticky ticket post maintained by Robo on the Theme Park thread about flex ticket pricing (because we too are thinking of upgrading) and he said to get the best idea of the flex ticket pricing to go to this link https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/walt-disney-world-resort/.  He said that the WDW online prices are about $25 less than posted UT WDW gate price.  When I check the UT site, the WDW gate price of the 7 day base flex date ticket is $550.36 + tax, so that should make the ticket approximately $525 + tax.  UT indicates that the WDW gate price of a 7 day base ticket (with start date selected) starts at $397.52 + tax, or approximately $352 + tax.  If I remember correctly, it was about $150 extra per ticket to have the flex date option which would be in line with UT ticket prices than those that were quoted by GS.  I cannot imagine that WDW would be selling flex tickets for less than the cost of base tickets.



Okay, I'm starting to get confused.  The current online price for a 7-day base flex ticket is $627.29 US.  However, I'm of the understanding that the current AM Flex tickets are old stock before the price increase and that they are worth ~$521 US.  I'm thinking of getting these before they're gone as they are less AM than what we'll be paying when the new stock comes in.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bgula said:


> Okay, I'm starting to get confused.  The current online price for a 7-day base flex ticket is $627.29 US.  However, I'm of the understanding that the current AM Flex tickets are old stock before the price increase and that they are worth ~$521 US.  I'm thinking of getting these before they're gone as they are less AM than what we'll be paying when the new stock comes in.



Can I ask how you found the flex price online.  I searched everywhere on the website and then ended up posting on the Ticket thread that Robo maintains and he directed me to Undercover Tourist's site.


----------



## bgula

Just got to tickets on the Disney website, choose 1 park per day, then the number of days.  It will give you the price for a regular base ticket.  After that, you add the flex option.  Depending on the time of year, that value fluctuates, but the price ends up the same always - $627.29.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bgula said:


> Just got to tickets on the Disney website, choose 1 park per day, then the number of days.  It will give you the price for a regular base ticket.  After that, you add the flex option.  Depending on the time of year, that value fluctuates, but the price ends up the same always - $627.29.  Hope this helps.



Thank you, I just didn't go far enough after selecting the 7 day base ticket...my guess is that the 7 day base flex ticket is based on the most expensive time to visit WDW (aka Christmas).  I think that if you get the 7 day base flex ticket from AM and use it your first day, and then upgrade to an AP (which is what we are going to do), you should get the price of $627.29.  That makes the AP even more affordable...

The 7 day WDW base flex ticket = 6400 AM = 6400/95*$10=$673.68 CDN


----------



## bababear_50

Shopping Lists Ready?
My store opens at 8:00 am.
My Offer is spend $150 get 65 airmiles
coupon is spend $100 get 100 airmiles





Went to Rexall to pick up a prescription today (sinus infection) and mentioned to the lovely cashiers that this *Beauty Thursday* isn't going to work because it's way toooooooooooo uncertain for the consumer NOT knowing what does and doesn't qualify for the promotion. They said they would pass along my thoughts. I almost bought some ginger ale (always makes me feel better) until I thought wait!!! wait!!! wait!!--Blue Friday Mini cans of pop---PHEW a close call.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Am I the only one that can't find enough at the Blue Friday to make it worthwhile?


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Am I the only one that can't find enough at the Blue Friday to make it worthwhile?



I don't think I'll be going. I don't want to spend $100. The only thing I'd like is bacon but honestly, 5 packs is too much (even though it freezes well). We'll see!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

damo said:


> Am I the only one that can't find enough at the Blue Friday to make it worthwhile?



Me...I found the quantities needed to be too much for the 2 of us...looks like No Frills will get my money this week.


----------



## bababear_50

I will be shopping at Foodland Blue Friday:
I have to agree the quantities required for this Blue Friday are high.
Airmiles might already know this as I found it unusual that they sent me a *Blue Friday* email reminder tonight.

I guess I am lucky that I actually need a few of the products and the price is half decent.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Guess we're on the other side of the coin for Blue Friday, we ARE going and both pretty stoked about it (see above post where i mention we need to get out more  ) I wasn't overly excited by much but hubby looked at the entire flyer and made several comments that make sense for OUR family. We will be buying several things not included in the big bonus but still clean up*

*Loaded offer of spend $60 get 30 AM*
*2 packages of whatever buns they have left (doesn't matter gonna chop them up anyway) 2/$5 get 20*
*Hubby wants the pineapple price?? 5 AM*
*Mini wheats - good price for big box $4.44 loaded offer of 8AM*
*Toilet paper 30 rolls for $11 is MUCH cheaper than we buy when we think it's on sale!*
*mini croissants (why not right?!) $3.49 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Maybe cinnamon buns (hubby not me BLETCH) $4.99 get 10 AM*
*Gatorade - IF they have the type i need to keep on hand for BP issues --$3.99 buy 4 get 50 AM*
*Blue cheese (i LOVE this since it is one of the only strongly flavoured food i can eat!)$5 buy 2 get 20 AM*
*Imodium** - depends on price only says 15% off buy 2 get 15 AM AND it's on Checkout 51 get $2.00 back *
*Soft soap -- depends on the "flavour" $6.99 buy 2 get 15 AM*
*Dish soap good price for what i use $1.99*
*Apple drinking boxes (hey don't judge, that's what hubby takes in his lunch, HONEST!) loaded offer 4 AM*
*IF they have all of the above items in stock around 7 tomorrow night (only a couple are actually BF items) we should make our loaded threshold, not sure about the $100 but who knows, might be tempted to toss in a few more items if we come close! I'm still working off 2 of the Urban Fresh gift cards from promos so no money to spend either! Should get a fair number of miles as well.*

****Side note, don't forget the Duck shops at Metro and thinks anything more than 40 miles a trip is CRAZY good return *


----------



## Silvermist999

I’ve been waiting for this Blue Friday to use that $150 Sobeys GC I bought for MegaMiles. My loaded offer is $125 get 60 AM, so it will work out nicely.  I agree that the offers aren’t as great but there are a number of things we normally buy, just hope they are in stock tomorrow.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Question for all you pros. If I have an offer (I think) which is spend $100 get 100 airmiles, can I get that in addition to the blue Friday spend $100 get 100 airmiles? Or does everyone get that because it’s Blue Friday?


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Question for all you pros. If I have an offer (I think) which is spend $100 get 100 airmiles, can I get that in addition to the blue Friday spend $100 get 100 airmiles? Or does everyone get that because it’s Blue Friday?


*My understanding is that the offers which are in your Loaded/Targeted offers will stack with the flyer offer (you will need to actually use the coupon BTW). I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they had such a great threshold offer before, but AM is constantly surprising me!*
*This is what my loaded offer looks like *
**


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Thank you @Donald-my hero. I think I understand now. I went to the get rewards tab and the Foodland one was showing which I loaded on my card. Upon looking closer, it has the same code as the flyer. The “loaded offer” you guys are talking about are offers you receive by email. I have seen some in the past. I didn’t get any this time around


----------



## osully

elaine amj said:


> My DD is going to love all the bacon. We almost never buy real bacon (if anything, it is turkey bacon) and now I am planning bacon AND chicken wings?!



Eek - that reminds me I still have a box of frozen buffalo chicken wings in the freezer from last Blue Friday - They are no good on our current diet since they are breaded but kept them just in case. I had tried making the honey garlic ones and those turned out AWFUL...


----------



## isabellea

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thank you, I just didn't go far enough after selecting the 7 day base ticket...my guess is that the 7 day base flex ticket is based on the most expensive time to visit WDW (aka Christmas).  I think that if you get the 7 day base flex ticket from AM and use it your first day, and then upgrade to an AP (which is what we are going to do), you should get the price of $627.29.  That makes the AP even more affordable...
> 
> The 7 day WDW base flex ticket = 6400 AM = 6400/95*$10=$673.68 CDN



WDW stopped bridging prices a little while ago. They know how much AM or UT paid for them and that’s the value you get at the upgrade, whether you used it or not before upgrading. If you’re very lucky you might get sone pixie dust and get the gate price but I wouldn’t plan on it when budgeting.


----------



## osully

As much as I could stand to do the bacon offer at Sobeys I am too concerned that they won't have any by the time I get there. I ended up doing a full Walmart order instead and price-matching Schneiders bacon for $3.00 a pack from No Frills. 

I heard Walmart is ending the price-matching soon though 

Speaking of bacon, I picked up a pack of Olymel Maple Bacon for $1.49 at Metro yesterday. It's best before date is TODAY so we will be having lettuce wrap turkey & bacon sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## pigletto

Ok Blue Friday plan is in place and Dh is stopping in before work. Fingers crossed that it’s a smooth process. Good luck today everyone.


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Thank you @Donald-my hero. I think I understand now. I went to the get rewards tab and the Foodland one was showing which I loaded on my card. Upon looking closer, it has the same code as the flyer. The “loaded offer” you guys are talking about are offers you receive by email. I have seen some in the past. I didn’t get any this time around



*It's NOT an offer that comes from email but from their website or app. They're called My Offers,  go to this website to set your account up to get them. *

*Sobey's Offers *


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Thank you again @Donald - my hero. How do I get them in the future? Do I always have to log into that website?


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Thank you again @Donald - my hero. How do I get them in the future? Do I always have to log into that website?


*Yes,  I get an email to remind me to do it,  but I've usually already done it I think they also have an app you could use but I don't think there's any difference.  Metro also has this kind of arrangement,  the link is in the first post if you want to check that out as well. *


----------



## elaine amj

isabellea said:


> WDW stopped bridging prices a little while ago. They know how much AM or UT paid for them and that’s the value you get at the upgrade, whether you used it or not before upgrading. If you’re very lucky you might get sone pixie dust and get the gate price but I wouldn’t plan on it when budgeting.



I thought they don't price bridge if you buy directly from them but do price bridge if you buy from a discounter?


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> I heard Walmart is ending the price-matching soon though



Noooo....say it isn’t true...that is about the main if not only reason I do a lot of my grocery shopping at Walmart.  I guess RCSS will be soon to follow.  It was good while it lasted...


----------



## isabellea

elaine amj said:


> I thought they don't price bridge if you buy directly from them but do price bridge if you buy from a discounter?



My understanding is that they stopped bridging maybe 2 years ago even for discounter tickets.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Blue Friday success for me - first time I haven't had any issues getting what was on my list.  Terry Fox Sobeys had lots of granola bars on the shelf, I got 20 boxes and barely made a dent.  Kids eat them as afterschool snacks, so stocking up works for us.   We're having the fresh wings for dinner, and then a bunch of other stuff I got too - some cinnamon buns to share at work, pogos, yogurt tubes, some stuff on my My Offers.....all in, spent $137 (including 2 bags of ice for my cooler to keep stuff cold while I am at work - the only thing on my receipt with 0 AM), got 589 airmiles.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes,  I get an email to remind me to do it,  but I've usually already done it I think they also have an app you could use but I don't think there's any difference.  Metro also has this kind of arrangement,  the link is in the first post if you want to check that out as well. *



if the app is like safeway’s, there’s a slight benefit. through the website, you have to click each offer to add it to your card. in the app, you click “my offers” and get a message that they’ve all been loaded. it’s just a bit quicker.


----------



## Etch

So I've been an on again/off again air miles collector for about 30 years.  Have used it for a few flights and other rewards but didn't put a whole lot of effort into collecting the points.  I check in on the Canadian thread pretty regularly.  I always see the air miles thread and think "I really should get back on that".  I usually shop at Zehr's (closer) but it has been going down hill the last few years and I wanted to try Sobey's anyway.
So Air Miles physically mailed me some decent bonus coupons and I downloaded the Sobey's app the other day for offers.  Then I finally figured out what the heck "Blue Friday" is! 
I did a large shop yesterday and then returned today specifically for the Blue Friday deals.  We're a family of 4 with two boys (11,7) so I easily hit the total amount targets for the bonus mile.  I also paid with my Air Miles Amex.

I haven't totaled it exactly but I figure I easily cleared 1000 miles all with buying stuff I would have bought anyway.  Of course some of the items I bought more than normal but nothing that I couldn't freeze or wouldn't keep.  The last time I paid attention to collecting you could never dream of pulling in this many miles.  Total game changer for me.

So thank you to everyone on here for the great information.   I'll follow along and add any info when I can.

Oh, and I did actually prefer the Sobeys to my regular Zehrs.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> if the app is like safeway’s, there’s a slight benefit. through the website, you have to click each offer to add it to your card. in the app, you click “my offers” and get a message that they’ve all been loaded. it’s just a bit quicker.



If I click thru the link in my email they all load, it's only when I'm anxious to see what I've got that I need to do each offer


----------



## Disney Addicted

osully said:


> I heard Walmart is ending the price-matching soon though



Well if that's true then that ends my shopping at Walmart.    I've already slowed down there because of the mega amount of self-checkouts they put in.  Actually, I have only shopped at my Walmart location twice since then.  I refuse to use those.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I spent $102 pre-tax (even!) and walked out with 561 air miles today.  So happy!
100 miles = 10 quaker bars
100 miles = 5 bacon
100 miles = 5 cereals
100 miles = 4 boxes of wings (2 boxes = 50 miles)
100 miles = spend $100 get 100 miles coupon
  50 miles = 5 boxes scallop potatoes
    6 miles = 2 english muffins
    5 miles = base miles

I went to the Whitby location with a friend.  We both had issues with the Quaker bars and I had an issue with the cereal.  There was not much of a selection for the Quaker bars I found and they were in at least 3 different spots, not just the shelf.  One of the Quaker Chewy bars rang in at $2.99 and didn't count as 1 of my 10.  CS fixed it.  They refunded the .99 plus tax and manually added 100 miles.

As for the cereal, the Lucky Charms was labelled on the shelf at $3.99 and indicated it would work for the 5 boxes = 100 miles.  But it rang up at $5.49 on the receipt and didn't count.  So CS refunded the $5.49; gave me the cereal for free; and manually added the 100 miles.

I wasn't expecting the 6 miles for english muffins.  That was nice.

Actually, now we are both headed back.  I have no other issues with my receipt, but my friend just realized the Cashier did not scan the Spend $100 get 100 miles on her shopping.  She did for me and Barb was right behind me!


----------



## Debbie

I didn't find the Foodland deals that enticing, so I went in with an "I'll get what I need, and not worry about hitting the $100 level" attitude. Well, $203 later, I was checking out. Considering that I got a few things NOT on the list (Becel, yogurt, produce, etc), and I didn't bother with several Blue Friday deals,  I was pleased to score 579 airmiles. I used up my Airmiles cash redemption stash, finished off the Sobey's gift card bought during the last promotion, and paid $13.50 for the groceries. I'll take that as a win!


----------



## pigletto

I spent $122.01 and earned 666 airmiles. I also used gift cards from Mega Miles to pay so there was a 10% savings on the overall cost from those. Not too shabby. I do daycare before and after school and the bars are great for a quick after school snack with some fruit or veggies. A little more sugar than I would normally prefer , but I’ll use once or twice a week and they last a long time. I bought 30 boxes.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm enjoying reading about everyone successes with Blue Friday. Best thing I did today was get extra legroom seats on my return flight without having to pay for them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I wanna run out and score some of those deals...but we got hit with a nice big dump of snow!!!!  Then I looked at my Visa total    ( which we pay off every month ) and I think I better NOT spend anymore money.  With the last minute things for the trip/wedding...and then Son's graduation not even two weeks after we get back...we had grad cap and gown pictures, tickets for the evening exercises for everyone, groceries, a few last minute items for the wedding...sigh...it's higher than I want it to be.  Oh well....May will be a low spend month except for a couple of meals grad weekend.  So I better not go stock pile a few things.  Hopefully I'll be able to do the next one


----------



## bababear_50

Good shop today
Spend $190.00 (used a previous bought Sobeys GC).
Got 802 airmiles
65 *My offers Missing* but I called them and they are going to add the miles to my account sooooo...
867 total airmiles.
I would have gotten some of the bacon but all the Best before dates were June 2019.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mab2012

I did go to Sobeys this morning, kind of reluctantly, and struggled to make it worthwhile.  In the end I managed something like 273 miles on ~$104 pre-tax spend (don't have the receipt in front of me).  Still not sure it was worth the time I spent talking myself into (or out of) buying certain items.

I couldn't bring myself to buy the big-miles items like granola bars and cereal.  Even though those are things that we go through like wildfire, and even though they were on sale, they are still way, way more expensive than what I pay for the same stuff at Costco.  We don't eat very much bacon, and never chicken wings.

I did buy some Betty Crocker stuff that I would not normally bring into my house, but my kids will be happy, and it's not so bad once in a while.

I also have enough dish soap to last a year or more (I think the price on that was fairly similar to what I would pay at Costco), and enough kitchen catchers to probably last the rest of our lives (we don't go through them very fast).


----------



## Silvermist999

I spent $129 and got 501 AM. I had so many issues though, first the cashier said she scanned the flyer coupon, but my 100 AM didn’t show up at all, so had that fixed at customer service, then went out to the car, noticed I didn’t get the AM for the 3 bottled Coke products, she had given one pack to me for free cause it scanned incorrectly, so guess that voided the AM offer. So had to go back in to get that fixed...a lot of work for these AMs but worth it, used up most of my $150 GC so all’s good.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Blue Friday shopping.  Spent $222.36 ($80 worth of granola bars and cereal for the food bank!), excl. tax and deposits, and earned 801 AM. 
As usual, I deviated from my list - we're going to my SIL's for cinco de mayo on Sunday, so I picked up ingredients for home made salsa/pico de gallo and cowboy caviar, along with a couple bags of tortilla chips. Ole!


----------



## spiffgirl101

I spent $137 and got 548 airmiles. My 9 yr old was with me, so somehow I ended up with a few non airmiles related items in the cart. He does not understand the rules lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

spiffgirl101 said:


> I spent $137 and got 548 airmiles. My 9 yr old was with me, so somehow I ended up with a few non airmiles related items in the cart. He does not understand the rules lol.



Oh ohh. You should see these grocery bags Donald found!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Decided to spend the day in Toronto today because I actually paid attention to an ad that popped up in the app I'm using to learn Spanish. It was for Linen Chest,  the Richmond St location ONLY buy anything and get a free gift.  Bought pillow cases I need -600 thread count king sized for 5.99 - and got a pair of crystal candle holders (mother's day gift). On my way out I spied this bag that I think we all need for Blue Friday shopping trips *
* *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Decided to spend the day in Toronto today because I actually paid attention to an ad that popped up in the app I'm using to learn Spanish. It was for Linen Chest, the Richmond St location ONLY buy anything and get a free gift. Bought pillow cases I need -600 thread count king sized for 5.99 - and got a pair of crystal candle holders (mother's day gift). On my way out I spied this bag that I think we all need for Blue Friday shopping trips
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you buy the bag?


----------



## elaine amj

I jjst got back from Sobeys. Spent $119 incl tax and got 625 airmiles. Main reason I did this Blue Friday is because we are short 300 miles to get another 7 day flex Disney ticket. With Megamiles over, it could be another couple of months before we rack up the last 300 miles. Worried about price increases so want to just order it and get it squared away. 

We decided to have a chicken wing party tonight haha. Even with 6 of us, I worried about being able to eat all the food I would need to buy to hit the spend $100, get $100. (we have three teens who all eat like birds. Last night I cooked delish ribs and they struggled to eat two apiece. Crazy, right?!) My solution? I invited two friends for dinner! Spent $50 for 80 chicken wings...yum!! We will have chicken wings and mashed potatoes. They will bring a salad and we will feast  

Guess what I found out? Apparently if you ask for your wings and sauce separate, they have the gall to charge $1.99 for the sauce! The girl was apologetic but it recently became policy. DH was not amused! We ended up asking her to toss half the wings in sauce and leave the other half unsauced. She was so sweet she put a ton of sauce in so I will have plenty of sauce for the other half too. 

I also bought a couple of boxes of wings for the future but was pretty disappointed - not a good deal at all. Only 10-11 small wings in each $6.99 box. Would have been better to pay $12.99 for 20 takeout wings (big and meaty) and freeze them at home. More airmiles for the same money too.

My haul of 625AM:
80 chicken wings...yum!! -200 AM
2 boxes of chicken wings - 50 AM
10 boxes granola bars - 100 AM
5 packs bacon - 100 AM
5 boxes mashed and scalloped potatoes - 50 AM
Spent $100 - 100 AM 
+ some misc Air Miles


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Took a drive from Montreal to Vankleek Hill (in Ontario), spent $127 and got 446 airmiles. We can never get that kind of return in Quebec! Brought a girlfriend along for the ride. She had to dust off her blue airmiles card. She ended up with 350 airmiles. I think she will be joining me again in the future!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I ended up going to Sobeys, they had all the stuff I wanted, spent $109 after taxes and got 345 AM plus another 50 I had to call for because my loaded offer didn't show up. So now we are loaded up with bacon, chips and a few other things. Oh, 4 pizzas too. Now I can relax for a nice weekend of hopefully warm weather!


----------



## juniorbugman

Spent $135 before tax and earned 576 air miles.  Blue Friday deals - Granola bars, betty crocker potatoes and the hamburger helper, cokes (need for my car race party), bacon, chicken wings, hamburger/hot dog buns.  Weirdly had some offer where I bought 1 hamburger helper I earned 30 air miles but I can't find it on my redeemed Sobeys offers so no idea where it came from.  Also bought random other groceries that were required.


----------



## mort1331

So blue friday shoppjng herè.....oh wait...no sobeys at wdw golf. But had great weather and shot ok. 
Glad everyone is having a good shopping day.


----------



## bgula

isabellea said:


> My understanding is that they stopped bridging maybe 2 years ago even for discounter tickets.



Not true.  I've price-bridged over the past couple of years.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So blue friday shoppjng herè.....oh wait...no sobeys at wdw golf. But had great weather and shot ok.
> Glad everyone is having a good shopping day.


Jealous....just sayin.


----------



## osully

Would like to just let everyone know who I might have made worried about Walmart getting rid of price matching... I heard about that from a co-worker as opposed to reading it for myself and it doesn't seem to be true in Canada! Just in the US.

You can even price match when you do the online grocery pick up. I got over $5 off my order this week from price matching - you just submit a form after you place your order with links to the flyers you are price matching! I matched bacon, iceberg, romaine, cream, even tampons!

Sorry to get off topic


----------



## Disney Addicted

I keep reading posts from people saying they called when their Sobey's app offers didn't work.  WHO do you call?  What number?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I keep reading posts from people saying they called when their Sobey's app offers didn't work.  WHO do you call?  What number?



Hi Hon
https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/
When you go to my offers at the top of the page is a button *Help center*
click on it
I am missing Bonus miles from an offer redemption,what should I do?

If you are missing Bonus Miles from a purchase where you swiped your AIR MILES® Card at checkout, please call the My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337 and a Customer Care Agent will be happy to assist you. The My Offers Contact Centre is open Monday – Sunday from 7:00 am – 10:00 pm EST.

I don't use the app on my phone I use my desktop.
Hope that helps
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Ended up going to Sobeys since I still had my gift card from the Mega Miles.   Spent $117.78 and earned 325 miles.  I got home and realized I was supposed to buy 2 of the chicken wings...oh well...at least I have dinner for tomorrow.  Also, I was able to purchase a $50 Kobo gift card and pay with my Sobeys gift card.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Etch said:


> So I've been an on again/off again air miles collector for about 30 years.  Have used it for a few flights and other rewards but didn't put a whole lot of effort into collecting the points.  I check in on the Canadian thread pretty regularly.  I always see the air miles thread and think "I really should get back on that".  I usually shop at Zehr's (closer) but it has been going down hill the last few years and I wanted to try Sobey's anyway.
> So Air Miles physically mailed me some decent bonus coupons and I downloaded the Sobey's app the other day for offers.  Then I finally figured out what the heck "Blue Friday" is!
> I did a large shop yesterday and then returned today specifically for the Blue Friday deals.  We're a family of 4 with two boys (11,7) so I easily hit the total amount targets for the bonus mile.  I also paid with my Air Miles Amex.
> 
> I haven't totaled it exactly but I figure I easily cleared 1000 miles all with buying stuff I would have bought anyway.  Of course some of the items I bought more than normal but nothing that I couldn't freeze or wouldn't keep.  The last time I paid attention to collecting you could never dream of pulling in this many miles.  Total game changer for me.
> 
> So thank you to everyone on here for the great information.   I'll follow along and add any info when I can.
> 
> Oh, and I did actually prefer the Sobeys to my regular Zehrs.


*I'm glad you decided to jump in and join our little community! Sounds like you have a couple of really successful shopping trips, great way to get back into the game! Don't be shy, let us know how you're doing and don't be afraid to ask for help, we love to help each other out.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> I did go to Sobeys this morning, kind of reluctantly, and struggled to make it worthwhile.  In the end I managed something like 273 miles on ~$104 pre-tax spend (don't have the receipt in front of me).  Still not sure it was worth the time I spent talking myself into (or out of) buying certain items.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to buy the big-miles items like granola bars and cereal.  Even though those are things that we go through like wildfire, and even though they were on sale, they are still way, way more expensive than what I pay for the same stuff at Costco.  We don't eat very much bacon, and never chicken wings.
> 
> I did buy some Betty Crocker stuff that I would not normally bring into my house, but my kids will be happy, and it's not so bad once in a while.
> 
> I also have enough dish soap to last a year or more (I think the price on that was fairly similar to what I would pay at Costco), and enough kitchen catchers to probably last the rest of our lives (we don't go through them very fast).


*Yup, this is us as well, money is more important than the miles!! We never buy anything simply because it has miles, has to meet my ratio of at least 1:1 before i even consider tossing it in the cart. We spent just over $100 and i think we got around 200 miles (the receipt has grown legs!) only picked up 4 Blue Friday items: cinnamon buns, a salad, burger buns & blue cheese. Everything else we bought was on sale for less than what we normally pay and a few had targeted miles. *

*We were close to the $100 mark so made a beeline back to the ice cream and picked up a box of ice cream sammies that were on sale for $3.99 and scarfed them down on the drive home  Paid with my gift cards from the last THREE promos which made me very happy! Not half bad for my first Blue Friday but nowhere near as good as most of you! I'm impressed and bow down to your wicked skills!*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Did you buy the bag?


*No, i did not, and can't for the life of me figure out why NOT!?!?!?!*


----------



## elaine amj

isabellea said:


> WDW stopped bridging prices a little while ago. They know how much AM or UT paid for them and that’s the value you get at the upgrade, whether you used it or not before upgrading. If you’re very lucky you might get sone pixie dust and get the gate price but I wouldn’t plan on it when budgeting.





bgula said:


> Not true.  I've price-bridged over the past couple of years.



Data point from March 2019:


Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I know there have been other data points posted, but I just wanted to share an additional data point of successfully applying the value of a UT ticket toward a Gold AP renewal.  Last week, 2 date-specific tickets for Christmas week of this year purchased from UT prior to the recent price increase were used for the upgrade at Disney Springs.  The CM at first tried to apply the "price" found in their system that UT paid Disney for the ticket.  The CM was gently advised that the "value" of the ticket was much greater than that "price" and at that point the CM retrieved the actual "value" of the ticket had it been purchased from Disney and successfully bridged the ticket.  The CM was also knowledgeable in applying the ticket toward an AP renewal, which is sometimes difficult for them to accomplish.



I just checked the ticket sticky and looks like price bridging is still a go (as long as the CM knows how to do it). They do NOT price bridge when u buy directly from Disney (but do price bridge if you book a Disney room and ticket package). The new rules are so weird and silly. 

Anyway looks like I should get US$627 (CAD$842) as my price bridge for my 7 day flex towards my AP upgrade. Not bad for 6400 AM!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/
> When you go to my offers at the top of the page is a button *Help center*
> click on it
> I am missing Bonus miles from an offer redemption,what should I do?
> 
> If you are missing Bonus Miles from a purchase where you swiped your AIR MILES® Card at checkout, please call the My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337 and a Customer Care Agent will be happy to assist you. The My Offers Contact Centre is open Monday – Sunday from 7:00 am – 10:00 pm EST.
> 
> I don't use the app on my phone I use my desktop.
> Hope that helps
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks Mel!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

congrats to everyone who shopped the Blue Friday - i did all my shopping LAST week of course...  
And the quantities to get the AM were crazy!  Like I am buying 6 bags of chips, that just causes us to EAT them!

I did however, get to recently update my signature and add more percentage point!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

elaine amj said:


> Data point from March 2019:
> 
> 
> I just checked the ticket sticky and looks like price bridging is still a go (as long as the CM knows how to do it). They do NOT price bridge when u buy directly from Disney (but do price bridge if you book a Disney room and ticket package). The new rules are so weird and silly.
> 
> Anyway looks like I should get US$627 (CAD$842) as my price bridge for my 7 day flex towards my AP upgrade. Not bad for 6400 AM!



I just ordered 1 of our 7 day flex WDW tickets...I was waiting until I had enough AM for the 2 we need, but decided to order now, just in case the # miles needed increases.  The price bridge will be a nice chunk towards the AP upgrade.


----------



## Days In the Sun

elaine amj said:


> Data point from March 2019:
> 
> 
> I just checked the ticket sticky and looks like price bridging is still a go (as long as the CM knows how to do it). They do NOT price bridge when u buy directly from Disney (but do price bridge if you book a Disney room and ticket package). The new rules are so weird and silly.
> 
> Anyway looks like I should get US$627 (CAD$842) as my price bridge for my 7 day flex towards my AP upgrade. Not bad for 6400 AM!



Unfortunately I am quite sure this doesn't work this way, there is no price bridging unless you have current tickets, which the airmiles are not. The airmiles ones are before the current price increase and expire 2019 not 2020 as Disney's currently do.

I priced them at Disney springs and magic kingdom, both acknowledged they were 7day flex tickets and worth $469, not the current price. I upgraded them at Magic Kingdom and still consider them a great deal. I now have two AP certificates (previously called vouchers) and they expire 2030.

I had calculated them as $521 usd before I left, I don't know why my numbers were off but home next week and will look at it then.


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> Unfortunately I am quite sure this doesn't work this way, there is no price bridging unless you have current tickets, which the airmiles are not. The airmiles ones are before the current price increase and expire 2019 not 2020 as Disney's currently do.
> 
> I priced them at Disney springs and magic kingdom, both acknowledged they were 7day flex tickets and worth $469, not the current price. I upgraded them at Magic Kingdom and still consider them a great deal. I now have two AP certificates (previously called vouchers) and they expire 2030.
> 
> I had calculated them as $521 usd before I left, I don't know why my numbers were off but home next week and will look at it then.



That sucks. Everytime I think AM is improving again, things change yet again and cash miles sound better.

Funny that price bridging works for Undercover Tourist tickets but not for Air Miles. These aren't even Cdn resident discount tickets!


----------



## elaine amj

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I just ordered 1 of our 7 day flex WDW tickets...I was waiting until I had enough AM for the 2 we need, but decided to order now, just in case the # miles needed increases.  The price bridge will be a nice chunk towards the AP upgrade.



 I did the same thing. It will suck not to have the price bridging though. May have been a better deal to use cash miles for groceries, then buy discounted tix from UT that can actually be price bridged.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Whether they price bridge or not, it is still a savings towards the AP.  Yes, it would be nice to have the higher price applied, but I was not willing to take a chance that with new stock there would be a AM increase.  



Days In the Sun said:


> I priced them at Disney springs and magic kingdom, both acknowledged they were 7day flex tickets and worth $469, not the current price. I upgraded them at Magic Kingdom and still consider them a great deal. I now have two AP certificates (previously called vouchers) and they expire 2030.



I'm confused, are you saying you can upgrade your flex ticket to an AP now, but not actually activate it?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Whether they price bridge or not, it is still a savings towards the AP.  Yes, it would be nice to have the higher price applied, but I was not willing to take a chance that with new stock there would be a AM increase.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, are you saying you can upgrade your flex ticket to an AP now, but not actually activate it?


 
Correct, you have to ask for an AP certificate. I didn't attach them to names on mde so they can be activated by anyone  and expire 2030. I have hard tickets and a receipt which they said would help if i ever lost them.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Correct, you have to ask for an AP certificate. I didn't attach them to names on mde so they can be activated by anyone  and expire 2030. I have hard tickets and a receipt which they said would help if i ever lost them.



Thanks...I did not know you could do that...now to decide if I want to upgrade my ticket now, or take a chance that the US$/CDN$ exchange rate will be better in November.....


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks...I did not know you could do that...now to decide if I want to upgrade my ticket now, or take a chance that the US$/CDN$ exchange rate will be better in November.....


 
You are going to be there soon? I'd do it before 1. They increase the AP prices ( rumour, in the  fall ) and 2. They close the loophole, it's one of the few ways to get a ticket without a short expiry now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

You guys amaze me I thought I did good with my 417 miles yesterday . Good job guys 
I also can’ stop giggling thinking how’s many ppl ate wings for dinner last night .. ha ha we bought two dinner and lunch today


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> 2. They close the loophole, it's one of the few ways to get a ticket without a short expiry now.



Oooo...good point!


----------



## bababear_50

Shell
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


Get 20 AIR MILES Bonus Miles on select Gift Cards.





Looks like they may be extending the sandwich deal but only offering 30 bonus airmiles

Get 30 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with purchase of a meal deal (buy any Sandwich, Roller Grill item or delicafé by Shell Sandwich, Pringles and choose from a selection of beverages).



Looks like Magnum ice cream is back too...................
Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with purchase of Magnum Ice Cream 90 – 100mL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Days In the Sun said:


> Correct, you have to ask for an AP certificate. I didn't attach them to names on mde so they can be activated by anyone  and expire 2030. I have hard tickets and a receipt which they said would help if i ever lost them.


What happens when the AP rate goes up?  Will you have to pay the difference between what you paid just now and what an AP costs say in 2025 if you waited until then to use the voucher?

I've got an unused expired AM ticket that I want to use the value towards an AP voucher at some point in time.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> You are going to be there soon? I'd do it before 1. They increase the AP prices ( rumour, in the  fall ) and 2. They close the loophole, it's one of the few ways to get a ticket without a short expiry now.



Yes, we are headed down June 13 for a quick 4 day/3 night trip...I have always wanted to go down to WDW just for a weekend.  I had some SouthWest credits that were expiring and I was able to find cheap flights and an AP rate for our room, so we are doing it.  
Thanks again for the information, I was thinking they would increase the AP rate now that they have a definite date for SWGE opening.


----------



## bababear_50

Just putting it out there in case airmiles is listening!For Mothers Day..............................
I would like *Ultimate Dining Cards* associated with airmiles please.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

momof2gr8kids said:


> What happens when the AP rate goes up?  Will you have to pay the difference between what you paid just now and what an AP costs say in 2025 if you waited until then to use the voucher?
> 
> I've got an unused expired AM ticket that I want to use the value towards an AP voucher at some point in time.



My understanding is it's a certificate, same as having the older version of the Canadian resident certificates that expire 2030. As long as you use it as is, it's worth the full value Ie an AP pass. If you upgrade to something else, you'd get the value you paid.


----------



## LemonNeko

Disneyland tickets - I can’t tell if I was dreaming but I was sure they had three day tickets a couple of days ago and now it’s only 5 day tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Monday morning Rexall email coupon for bonus miles popped up ... not bad return if you have a loaded offer to stack it with, mine is spend $60 get 60 AM so I'll get 140 AM.*

*Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid May 6th -8th*


****EDITED to correct the dates and number of miles, I need to go back to bed!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a spend $25 get 50 AM which I think I'll be doing, not sure I'll be doing $50 though, I don't need that much stuff and spent too much at Sobeys (and other places) on the weekend


----------



## Aladora

hdrolfe said:


> I have a spend $25 get 50 AM which I think I'll be doing, not sure I'll be doing $50 though, I don't need that much stuff and spent too much at Sobeys (and other places) on the weekend



I have the same one plus a bunch of bonus offers for things we use regularly. I had zero plans to do any Rexall shopping this week since my toiletries cupboard is getting full but I might just pop by after work today and see. DS is home sick today so I don't need to go get him after school which give me plenty of time to shop. I am chaperoning his music tour this week so I'm only in town today and tomorrow and then off for parts of the Sunshine Coast I have never been to!

Anyone in Qualicum Beach, Powell River or Sechelt who have kids at the Elementary schools there let them know they are in for some great performances this week!


----------



## blue888

LemonNeko said:


> Disneyland tickets - I can’t tell if I was dreaming but I was sure they had three day tickets a couple of days ago and now it’s only 5 day tickets.


Do you remember how much the 3 day ones were?  I'm hoping they appear again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

LemonNeko said:


> Disneyland tickets - I can’t tell if I was dreaming but I was sure they had three day tickets a couple of days ago and now it’s only 5 day tickets.


*Nope, I doubt you were dreaming, AM rewards appear and disappear as stock fluctuates. I'm fairly certain those 3 day tickets will pop up again but be prepared to see them "cost" more when they do!!*


----------



## bababear_50

I have a spend $25 get 25 Load N Go
Rexall email Spend $50 get 80 airmiles

I was hoping for an *App* coupon.

I just got in from hairdressers,,,,,advice to self---do not let someone who does not understand english cut your hair---worst haircut ever!!
Thank god hair grows.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Monday morning Rexall email coupon for bonus miles popped up ... not bad return if you have a loaded offer to stack it with, mine is spend $60 get 60 AM so I'll get 140 AM.*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 60 AM Valid May 6th -8th*
> 
> 
> ****EDITED to correct the dates!*




Fyi - when I click on the link it says "Spend $50 get 80 Air Miles" ...


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Fyi - when I click on the link it says "Spend $50 get 80 Air Miles" ...



*Yup,  you're correct! This is a case of a truly craptastic Monday, I need to crawl into a hole till Friday evening *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup,  you're correct! This is a case of a truly craptastic Monday, I need to crawl into a hole till Friday evening *



I am sitting here trying to figure out how to get away with wearing a hat to work for the next month......I think I'll join you till Friday evening.
Hugs to you Hon,,may the day get better!!


----------



## star72232

Has anyone ever used AMS for TurboTax?  

My miles posted the other day.  3 base miles, 27 bonus for a 10X multiplier they had on, 42 bonus for the 15X multiplier AMS had on.  And an additional 27 bonus for a 10X multiplier.  Anyone ever have their bonus miles post more than once?  Error or did I miss a promo?  Not complaining, I'm just wondering if they will take them back at some point.


----------



## LemonNeko

blue888 said:


> Do you remember how much the 3 day ones were?  I'm hoping they appear again.





blue888 said:


> Do you remember how much the 3 day ones were?  I'm hoping they appear again.


They were 4250 - not much less than the 5 day but I only need three


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
How do you invited people (friends & Family) to a special event (Birthday Brunch) and make it clear that you are paying the bill?
Invite is going out via email.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> How do you invited people (friends & Family) to a special event (Birthday Brunch) and make it clear that you are paying the bill?
> Invite is going out via email.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


No worries. I understand and have no issues with you paying. Just time and date please.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> No worries. I understand and have no issues with you paying. Just time and date please.



Ha ha lol
Hugs
Mel

Should I just say something like (My treat).OR (Brunch is on me) Or will they assume I am paying?
Lots of young nieces and nephews that have limited funds,,I don't want them to worry that they can't afford to attend.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I think you should say something or it may confuse some people.  I could see some wondering if they were expected to pay but afraid to ask clarification.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I think you should say something or it may confuse some people.  I could see some wondering if they were expected to pay but afraid to ask clarification.



Thanks Hon
I will write something in the email ,,just not sure what to say yet.
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> How do you invited people (friends & Family) to a special event (Birthday Brunch) and make it clear that you are paying the bill?
> Invite is going out via email.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



To quote a favourite Disney phrase "Please be my guest at ..."


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> To quote a favourite Disney phrase "Please be my guest at ..."


I love it!!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> How do you invited people (friends & Family) to a special event (Birthday Brunch) and make it clear that you are paying the bill?
> Invite is going out via email.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



How about:
“We would love to treat you to a birthday brunch for...”


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> How about:
> “We would love to treat you to a birthday brunch for...”


Thanks Hon it's perfect!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## elaine amj

bgula said:


> Okay, I'm starting to get confused.  The current online price for a 7-day base flex ticket is $627.29 US.  However, I'm of the understanding that the current AM Flex tickets are old stock before the price increase and that they are worth ~$521 US.  I'm thinking of getting these before they're gone as they are less AM than what we'll be paying when the new stock comes in.





elaine amj said:


> Data point from March 2019:
> 
> 
> I just checked the ticket sticky and looks like price bridging is still a go (as long as the CM knows how to do it). They do NOT price bridge when u buy directly from Disney (but do price bridge if you book a Disney room and ticket package). The new rules are so weird and silly.
> 
> Anyway looks like I should get US$627 (CAD$842) as my price bridge for my 7 day flex towards my AP upgrade. Not bad for 6400 AM!





Days In the Sun said:


> Unfortunately I am quite sure this doesn't work this way, there is no price bridging unless you have current tickets, which the airmiles are not. The airmiles ones are before the current price increase and expire 2019 not 2020 as Disney's currently do.
> 
> I priced them at Disney springs and magic kingdom, both acknowledged they were 7day flex tickets and worth $469, not the current price. I upgraded them at Magic Kingdom and still consider them a great deal. I now have two AP certificates (previously called vouchers) and they expire 2030.
> 
> I had calculated them as $521 usd before I left, I don't know why my numbers were off but home next week and will look at it then.



Ok...so I have been studying and studying how price bridging works. Turns out I didn't understand it completely after all.

Price bridging is still a thing. But NOT to CURRENT gate price. Just to the gate price AT THE TIME THE TICKET WAS PRINTED!! 

That is a key difference that was hard for me to wrap my brain around. 

So basically, right now Air Miles still offers "older" flex tickets (likely the ones sold between Oct 2018 and March 2019?) And @Days In the Sun had calculated the 7 day base flex to be worth USD$521 gate price at the time.

My own calculations were showing a current gate price of $627.29 - but this was AFTER the March 2019 price increase so not relevant to this ticket (Btw...a $100 price increase sounds like insanity).

For some reason, @Days In the Sun was only offered $469 for the 7 day flex. At two separate locations  

My first thought is that the CM quoted what Air Miles paid to Disney. NOT the gate price the ticket shoukd have been price bridged to. Who knows? From all accounts not all CMs know how to price bridge. Or maybe policies have changed yet again. 

Hopefully others will chime in with their own data points  

Hmmm...I am going to copy and paste this to another thread - think it needs it's own thread


----------



## osully

I just noticed the 2 x 5AM Shell Mega Miles transactions my husband did at the pump are posted now! Thought I would have to submit a missing miles request for those! Wonder when the 1000AM bonus will post 

Also waiting for my huband's hotel stay from Saturday to post. 195AM and I want to cash in $20 of AM cash for The Keg gift certificate to go towards a date night!


----------



## elaine amj

Still waiting for Sobeys Blue Friday to post...really need those miles before they run out of current stock of Disney flex tickets!


----------



## ottawamom

Your airmiles should post some time tomorrow. Mine usually show up between 4-6pm


----------



## ottawamom

I just shopped at Rexall. I had a L&G for spend $25 get 50AM. I spent $28bt and didn't receive my L&G. Anyone else have a similar problem yesterday or today? The cashier bought things yesterday and it didn't work then either she thought that it was because she also used the email coupon but when mine didn't work and it was a pure L&G we figured there must be something else wrong.

The store corrected it manually so all is good just wondering if others were also experiencing this.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I just shopped at Rexall. I had a L&G for spend $25 get 50AM. I spent $28bt and didn't receive my L&G. Anyone else have a similar problem yesterday or today? The cashier bought things yesterday and it didn't work then either she thought that it was because she also used the email coupon but when mine didn't work and it was a pure L&G we figured there must be something else wrong.
> 
> The store corrected it manually so all is good just wondering if others were also experiencing this.



Hi Hon
My Load N Go didn't load either,,they added them manually. I did call airmiles and mentioned the issue,,,they had no answers though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like it might be a widespread problem then. I don't want to call and have someone look through my account because I have a quadruple posting I don't want them to notice and correct.


----------



## bababear_50

Quick look at the weekly flyers ,,,,I will be shopping No Frills today.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobets gift cards offer is back finally! Buy $200 in cards get 100 miles.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Dang it, my Load n Go didn't work either, but my cashier seemed totally clueless so I didn't bother going back.  But I had about 70AM in LnG stuff.  Bah.


----------



## ottawamom

Normally I would suggest you call Rexall help line but the last time I tried that they were totally useless. It's so annoying when things don't work as they should.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Normally I would suggest you call Rexall help line but the last time I tried that they were totally useless. It's so annoying when things don't work as they should.


This, along with the fact that Rexall is a trip in a direction that I don't often take, is one reason that I never get too excited or bother with Rexall. There are occasions-when I need sunscreen or Voltaren-that I shop there, but aside from that, I'll try the other partners instead.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobets gift cards offer is back finally! Buy $200 in cards get 100 miles.



That doesn't seem like as a good a return on investment as normal  may still do it since I can use the giftcard to freshco to do my actual groceries. we'll see!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Normally I would suggest you call Rexall help line but the last time I tried that they were totally useless. It's so annoying when things don't work as they should.


Last time I was missing miles from Rexall for a Load and Go I sent them a message through their website.  The email response I received was that they were going to send it to another team to verify.  Six weeks later I got another email saying they had not forgotten and that the 10 missing AM's would be posted within six weeks.  Eight weeks later I sent a response to their second email stating I still had not received the AM's and they replied back that they would look into it.  I never did get them and I gave up as my time is much more valuable than playing catch 22.  
That was about eight months ago.  I consider it all time wasted.  Lesson learned.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> That doesn't seem like as a good a return on investment as normal  may still do it since I can use the giftcard to freshco to do my actual groceries. we'll see!



I'm in Nova Scotia, so Sobeys Atlantic.  That is always our offer. We never have the 1:1 ratio offer like ON.


----------



## spiffgirl101

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobets gift cards offer is back finally! Buy $200 in cards get 100 miles.


In Manitoba we have a different offer. Buy certain gift cards and get 75 miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

spiffgirl101 said:


> In Manitoba we have a different offer. Buy certain gift cards and get 75 miles.



Yes, Atlantic has that as well.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, Atlantic has that as well.



Alberta too.  I'd prefer the Sobey's/Safeway GC offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I just shopped at Rexall. I had a L&G for spend $25 get 50AM. I spent $28bt and didn't receive my L&G. Anyone else have a similar problem yesterday or today? The cashier bought things yesterday and it didn't work then either she thought that it was because she also used the email coupon but when mine didn't work and it was a pure L&G we figured there must be something else wrong.
> The store corrected it manually so all is good just wondering if others were also experiencing this.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> My Load N Go didn't load either,,they added them manually. I did call airmiles and mentioned the issue,,,they had no answers though.Hugs
> Mel





CanadianKrista said:


> Dang it, my Load n Go didn't work either, but my cashier seemed totally clueless so I didn't bother going back.  But I had about 70AM in LnG stuff.  Bah.



*Question for you, did you use the email coupon? ( i know you didn't @ottawamom but you mentioned the cashier had) I'm wondering if they're finally closing the loophole about stacking offer. I sure hope not! I was planning a trip to Rexall today but i simply don't have the emotional energy to deal with the whole thing not working (I tend to cry when i get frustrated/angry when my string is frayed and that does NOT give me any credibility when trying to deal with something like this!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

spiffgirl101 said:


> In Manitoba we have a different offer. Buy certain gift cards and get 75 miles.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, Atlantic has that as well.





kerreyn said:


> Alberta too.  I'd prefer the Sobey's/Safeway GC offer.



*Yeah i saw that offer and I'm THRILLED with it! I shop at HBC a LOT and the fact that this is more than a 1:1 return is great in my books. I'll keep them on my desk and stack them with other offers online to get even more miles *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question for you, did you use the email coupon? ( i know you didn't @ottawamom but you mentioned the cashier had) I'm wondering if they're finally closing the loophole about stacking offer. I sure hope not! I was planning a trip to Rexall today but i simply don't have the emotional energy to deal with the whole thing not working (I tend to cry when i get frustrated/angry when my string is frayed and that does NOT give me any credibility when trying to deal with something like this!)*



Hi Hon
I used the email offer.
I had a Load N Go for Visine allergy eye drops buy 1 bottle get 10 bonus airmiles and it didn't load either. I think it's more like their system is not working properly .

I just checked and both of the ones I checked off are still loaded
My threshold spend always disappears after I use it.
10Bonus Miles
When you buy any 1 Visine Eye Drops 15ml

25Bonus Miles
When you spend $25 on almost everything in store



Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I stopped at Rexall to get a birthday party present (xbox giftcard, no airmiles) and was worried about the load n go offers not working so I didn't get anything else. I hope they haven't closed the stacking loop hole! Interested to hear more feedback on that.

I keep getting airmiles converted from HBC, but I never shop at HBC so I have no idea how I keep getting these points, I think maybe it's because my petro is connected to my HBC? So I earn HBC rewards when I buy gas at Petro (along with Petro points) and then those HBC get changed to AM every so often. It's weird, but I kind of like it. I didn't realize I'd get the HBC points for joining the two accounts though, thought it just got me more petro points. Hope no one got confused reading that


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for Wednesday Flyer links*

*Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland ON Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*

*Only thing of anything worth mentioning (other that the gift cards already discussed) is yogurt at Metro, buy 3 get 30 AM, priced either $3.49 or $4.99. Now the $3.99 stuff is more than i would normally pay so it remains to be seen if I'll buy it or not, we tend to get it as a targeted offer most weeks.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Another barren week for AM for me....


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobets gift cards offer is back finally! Buy $200 in cards get 100 miles.


I am blind, I dont see it anywhere in the flyer.????


----------



## mort1331

Your right not as good as we are used to. But its still 5% back on your cash if you shop there, or get lotto tickets, or double it up if your getting other GCs. If you buy the Sobeys ones and then flip around and get the ones that are 75am for $50, you can increase that for you.


----------



## ottawamom

It's Atlantic Sobeys, not Ontario. Maybe we'll get it next week.


----------



## bababear_50

Question about Sobeys offer
*Buy 6 General Mills Products* get 40 airmiles

Now if I buy 4 YOP's protein shakes or smoothies for $5.00 does that count as 4 products?





Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Question about Sobeys offer
> *Buy 6 General Mills Products* get 40 airmiles
> 
> Now if I buy 4 YOP's protein shakes or smoothies for $5.00 does that count as 4 products?
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



My thought is it better, or that is pretty sneaky advertising!


----------



## spiffgirl101

My Blue Friday miles posted, now I can book flights for our Disney trip in February! I am so happy


----------



## pigletto

I wondered the same thing about the Yop. 
My Blue Friday miles posted as well. It’s great to see the balance take such a huge jump!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall has a spend $50 get 100AM on this weekend. If AM are getting harder to get there I might do this one and pick up a few of their weekend sales.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Rexall has a spend $50 get 100AM on this weekend. If AM are getting harder to get there I might do this one and pick up a few of their weekend sales.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll check the flyer and see what is on. I know that I actually have a drug store list started, so I'll compare my local drugstore with Rexall, to see if it is actually worth a special trip that way.


----------



## ottawamom

Does anyone have targeted offers for Sobeys this week. I just checked two accounts and I have nothing on either. I don't know if I'm just a little early or if I'm out of luck this week. They used to do offers on Wednesday. Did they switch the day?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have targeted offers for Sobeys this week. I just checked two accounts and I have nothing on either. I don't know if I'm just a little early or if I'm out of luck this week. They used to do offers on Wednesday. Did they switch the day?



*I was just coming in to ask the same thing! They've gone from offers being good for 2 weeks,  offers showing up early Wednesday morning to only good for 1 week last week and no offers at all this week. What's up with this!?!?!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Does anyone have targeted offers for Sobeys this week. I just checked two accounts and I have nothing on either. I don't know if I'm just a little early or if I'm out of luck this week. They used to do offers on Wednesday. Did they switch the day?



Same here.  I noticed last week's expired yesterday so I'm expecting new ones around 11am, the time I normally receive them on Wednesdays.


----------



## ottawamom

I'll delay my shopping and see if they show up then.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Sobeys Myoffers are available


----------



## hdrolfe

I was coming to check about the My Sobeys offers and see they finally popped in! Phew. Though they all seem to be for things I don't normally buy. Weird.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back from Disney yesterday so I apologize if it's already posted

Husband and I just received in mail booklets from Sobeys "Let's spring towards more miles", haven't seen a booklet in at least a year or two.  There are 8 Sobeys/Foodland coupons (like MyOffers) and 5 others (Rexall, Airmilesshops, Children's Place, Goodyear and Global Pets) with a bonus 50 airmiles if you use at three different sponsors. Dates vary, promo May 6 to June 16


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> Just back from Disney yesterday so I apologize if it's already posted
> 
> Husband and I just received in mail booklets from Sobeys "Let's spring towards more miles", haven't seen a booklet in at least a year or two.  There are 8 Sobeys/Foodland coupons (like MyOffers) and 5 others (Rexall, Airmilesshops, Children's Place, Goodyear and Global Pets) with a bonus 50 airmiles if you use at three different sponsors. Dates vary, promo May 6 to June 16



Hope you had an awesome Disney trip! 107 days until I got 

I have not received a booklet, sounds good though, so I wish I would!


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

Hello!  You are all so knowledgeable on the air mile program I thought someone here my know the answer to my question!  I am planning a trip to WDW December 2020, and have been saving my points for universal tickets and hopefully our resort stay for the non-Disney portion of our trip.  I was planning to use my dream miles but when looking at the the resorts available (I used 2019 dates to search) the one I was hoping to stay at wasn't listed (Sheraton Vistana Resort).  Is it true that as a an Onyx member we can request items not listed and if so, does that include hotel stays?  Thanks!


----------



## Juventus

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobets gift cards offer is back finally! Buy $200 in cards get 100 miles.


Where do you see this offer?  On the AM app? or Flyer?

Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

It's for Atlantic Canada


----------



## Disney Addicted

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Hello!  You are all so knowledgeable on the air mile program I thought someone here my know the answer to my question!  I am planning a trip to WDW December 2020, and have been saving my points for universal tickets and hopefully our resort stay for the non-Disney portion of our trip.  I was planning to use my dream miles but when looking at the the resorts available (I used 2019 dates to search) the one I was hoping to stay at wasn't listed (Sheraton Vistana Resort).  Is it true that as a an Onyx member we can request items not listed and if so, does that include hotel stays?  Thanks!



Hi!  I just wanted to say, that yes, as an Onyx member you can request a quote for something you want.  I believe it has to be something that can be ordered online only however.  I used it to get a computer recently.

I'm afraid I don't know about hotel stays.  That's a good question.  In the past I was debating stays at various hotels that weren't listed on Air Miles' website.  I never thought of the personal shopper for that before.  Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone requested a quote from the Onyx special request team for Annual passes to Universal?



Hi Tinkerone.  Did you request a quote for Annual passes?  Has Air Miles responded?


----------



## Spotthecat

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Hello!  You are all so knowledgeable on the air mile program I thought someone here my know the answer to my question!  I am planning a trip to WDW December 2020, and have been saving my points for universal tickets and hopefully our resort stay for the non-Disney portion of our trip.  I was planning to use my dream miles but when looking at the the resorts available (I used 2019 dates to search) the one I was hoping to stay at wasn't listed (Sheraton Vistana Resort).  Is it true that as a an Onyx member we can request items not listed and if so, does that include hotel stays?  Thanks!


No, you cannot request it for a hotel stay. It has to be something concrete, like a thing or entrance tickets to something (but not a seat-assigned show). I tried in the past and was shot down. It also has to be above 100$ in value, and also available in Canada.


----------



## Donald - my hero

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> Hello!  You are all so knowledgeable on the air mile program I thought someone here my know the answer to my question!  I am planning a trip to WDW December 2020, and have been saving my points for universal tickets and hopefully our resort stay for the non-Disney portion of our trip.  I was planning to use my dream miles but when looking at the the resorts available (I used 2019 dates to search) the one I was hoping to stay at wasn't listed (Sheraton Vistana Resort).  Is it true that as a an Onyx member we can request items not listed and if so, does that include hotel stays?  Thanks!


*To our little community, glad you found us, you'll find us a very helpful group so never be afraid to ask ANY questions. *

*Sorry to tell you that you can't get the Personal Shoppers to snag hotel rooms that aren't on the list of ones you can see on the website. Like @Disney Addicted mentioned they will only get actual "things". Basically the type of things you might find under the Merchandise section of the rewards.*


----------



## kimbert

Regarding the "buy 6 items" question - Please double check when going through your own checkouts, but 1 of anything in that flyer section should count as 1 of 6. So if you bring 4 yops, even if they're all the same flavour, that should count as 4 of your required 6. So for deals like that I usually pick 6 of the cheapest items which I know will get eaten, and then it's a great value for bonus AM's.

Regarding the late My Offers... of interest, the email I got which linked to the My Offers page to load my deals... was titled "better late than never" and while it was themed to people maybe doing belated shopping for Mother's day... I personally think it was a comment on how the actual offers were late being sent!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Links to the Rexall Flyers*

*Western Flyer*
*ON Flyer*


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. The Fried Chicken is $14.99 for 9 pieces (at my store) and the salad was 5.49 (will put that away for BBQ on Sunday). The Hamburger Helper is $2.22 ea not 2/$2.22. The Yop drinks didn't ring up properly but they manually adjusted the AM.

I tried piece of chicken. It has a bit of spice to it but not too much. Nice and crispy not too much fat beneath the skin. It will make a good dinner and leftover lunch.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had this pop up in my notifications *


----------



## bababear_50

Decided to stock up on a few things today,,Sobeys
spend 65$
got 200 airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi Tinkerone.  Did you request a quote for Annual passes?  Has Air Miles responded?


You reminded me that I was going to do this so I just sent off the request.  I will let you know when I hear back.  They said 4 to 5 days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

One of my daughters didn't get any MyOffers from Sobeys today.  Anyone else have this issue lately?  I checked her account and she shopped twice in March but didn't in April.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> You reminded me that I was going to do this so I just sent off the request.  I will let you know when I hear back.  They said 4 to 5 days.



I ended up sending in a request for a quote on three different Universal Studio options today.  I just checked my e-mail and to my surprise I already have the quotes.

1)  one adult 3 park-to-park Seasonal Annual Pass = 6,100 miles (Universal is charging $403.99
2)  four adult 3 PTP 2 day tickets with 3 days free promo ticket (total 5 days) = 20,525 miles = 5,131.25 miles EACH ticket* ** - Universal is charging $339.99
3)  four adult 3 PTP 3 day tickets = 21,725 miles = 5,431.25 miles EACH ticket* * * Universal is charging $359.99

*** I'm shocked at how many miles they want for the promo and regular tickets.  We started seriously saving for these tickets April 2018.  I kept a running tally in our air miles tracking spreadsheet.  I was expecting 18,000 miles at the most, which is 4,500 per ticket.  Considering these tickets were last at just under & just above 4,000, I thought that was a fair increase for $20 US price increase.

For option 3 - Air Miles was last offering the 3 day 3 PTP adult tickets at 4,050 miles each.  That's an increase of 1,381 miles.  Keep in mind Universal has only increased ticket prices by $20.

For option 2 - Air Miles started offering the promo "Buy 2 Days Get 2 Days free" promo for 3,975 miles each.  Universal was charging $319.99 for those same tickets.  Air Miles recently dropped the cost to 3,250, most likely to try and clear out their stock that was suppose to expire at the end of this month.  A week ago, Air Miles took these tickets off their web page and brought them back a few days later at the same 3,250 miles cost but upped the expiry date to June 30th.  I would really like to know how Air Miles feels the current promo tickets (B2D but get 3D free), which Universal has only increased by $20, is worth an increase of 1,156 miles.

I'm thinking of writing back tomorrow to ask why the huge increase.  Am I missing something?  I'm stumped.  I asked for a quote on a particular computer and found it to be quite fair.  In fact, less air miles then I expected.  I've been using this computer for a month now and love it.  I also have asked for quotes on 4 Animal Kingdom tickets and 4 MNSSHP tickets (which we have not ordered at this time), but again I thought the air miles cost was reasonable and fair.  I'm really shocked by the cost of these Universal tickets.

By the way, please do let me know what Air Miles tells you!  I'm curious if we are all being told the same rate or different.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall app, we didn't receive any threshold offers this week.  

It's going to be a slow airmiles week, I may do Metro 25am when you cash in 95 offer or pick up a few Sobeys items, but only if I'm going by anyway. 

There should be new instore offers at Sobeys as of yesterday, may scout the aisles if I go.


----------



## cari12

Is there any rhyme or reason for “taxes and fees” for AM flights? I’m starting to look at our dates for spring break next year and I noticed that the ones with the lowest AM had fees a few hundred higher (for 4 tix)than those at higher AM fir the same dates on Air Canada. It’s almost as if they’re essentially the same where one costs more $ in fees and the other is more AM but less $ in fees. You would think for the same destination and dates and same airline, the fees would be the same.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason for “taxes and fees” for AM flights? I’m starting to look at our dates for spring break next year and I noticed that the ones with the lowest AM had fees a few hundred higher (for 4 tix)than those at higher AM fir the same dates on Air Canada. It’s almost as if they’re essentially the same where one costs more $ in fees and the other is more AM but less $ in fees. You would think for the same destination and dates and same airline, the fees would be the same.


I looked at flights yesterday morning and noted the taxes, went back in in the evening and the taxes had risen by just over $100.  That was for two fares but still, $100 in eight hours?  No, there certainly does not seem to be any rhyme or reason.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I ended up sending in a request for a quote on three different Universal Studio options today.  I just checked my e-mail and to my surprise I already have the quotes.
> 
> 1)  one adult 3 park-to-park Seasonal Annual Pass = 6,100 miles (Universal is charging $403.99
> 2)  four adult 3 PTP 2 day tickets with 3 days free promo ticket (total 5 days) = 20,525 miles = 5,131.25 miles EACH ticket* ** - Universal is charging $339.99
> 3)  four adult 3 PTP 3 day tickets = 21,725 miles = 5,431.25 miles EACH ticket* * * Universal is charging $359.99
> 
> *** I'm shocked at how many miles they want for the promo and regular tickets.  We started seriously saving for these tickets April 2018.  I kept a running tally in our air miles tracking spreadsheet.  I was expecting 18,000 miles at the most, which is 4,500 per ticket.  Considering these tickets were last at just under & just above 4,000, I thought that was a fair increase for $20 US price increase.
> 
> For option 3 - Air Miles was last offering the 3 day 3 PTP adult tickets at 4,050 miles each.  That's an increase of 1,381 miles.  Keep in mind Universal has only increased ticket prices by $20.
> 
> For option 2 - Air Miles started offering the promo "Buy 2 Days Get 2 Days free" promo for 3,975 miles each.  Universal was charging $319.99 for those same tickets.  Air Miles recently dropped the cost to 3,250, most likely to try and clear out their stock that was suppose to expire at the end of this month.  A week ago, Air Miles took these tickets off their web page and brought them back a few days later at the same 3,250 miles cost but upped the expiry date to June 30th.  I would really like to know how Air Miles feels the current promo tickets (B2D but get 3D free), which Universal has only increased by $20, is worth an increase of 1,156 miles.
> 
> I'm thinking of writing back tomorrow to ask why the huge increase.  Am I missing something?  I'm stumped.  I asked for a quote on a particular computer and found it to be quite fair.  In fact, less air miles then I expected.  I've been using this computer for a month now and love it.  I also have asked for quotes on 4 Animal Kingdom tickets and 4 MNSSHP tickets (which we have not ordered at this time), but again I thought the air miles cost was reasonable and fair.  I'm really shocked by the cost of these Universal tickets.
> 
> By the way, please do let me know what Air Miles tells you!  I'm curious if we are all being told the same rate or different.


I requested for 2 park (we would not utilize the water park so why pay for it) and here's what I received in reply.  

*Reward Item*: *2-Park Seasonal Annual Pass – 2 Adults*



*Air Miles Quote: 9,200 MILES*



*Reward Item: 2-Park Power Annual Pass – 2 Adults*



*Air Miles Quote: 10,725 MILES*



*Reward Item: 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass – 2 Adults*



*Air Miles Quote: 11,925 MILES*

 Certainly not the best value.  I'll probably pass and just get the ones on offer from the web site.  I can upgrade at the parks and use the difference from AM's for something else.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just curious how often you need to visit to get a head with an annual pass?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious how often you need to visit to get a head with an annual pass?


Not sure however we add into the equation that you get a discount with food, purchases and hotel rooms so that alone, for us, covers a lot of what we pay.  We will be there for 7 days on our next visit so add that in and we get value for the cost.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Certainly not the best value.  I'll probably pass and just get the ones on offer from the web site.  I can upgrade at the parks and use the difference from AM's for something else.



Thanks for the info!  I will still get the tickets from Air Miles as I'm trying to make this trip as cheap as possible.  I have decided to go for the 3 Day 3 PTP passes as the value for those is more once the tickets are used, making it only $24 per person to upgrade to a Season Pass.  By using Air Miles, it will save us $2,100 CAN.

However, now that I have the quote and decided which tickets to get, I am not in a hurry.  For one, my husband's card only has 20,141 air miles.  There is not enough to get the tickets through the Personal Shopper program in the next two weeks.  For another, since those do not have a time limit to purchase (unlike the B2DG3D free promo tickets), I have at least 2 months before I need to order them.  Maybe Air Miles will bring the 3-day 3-PTP tickets back and cheaper than what they quoted me.  If not, at least that will give us time for his 1,550 pending miles to post.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious how often you need to visit to get a head with an annual pass?



This is our first visit so my reasons for getting (at least one) annual passes are:

1) If we purchased the Buy 2 Get 3 days free ticket it's only good for 5 days within 7 days.  We're going to be there for 9 full days.  I do not want to worry about making sure our 5 days are within 7 days of first use.  We're not visiting just Universal.  We're also visiting Animal Kingdom, Gatorland and a day at the beach.  So if there's a day where we want to visit any of the parks for just a couple of hours we can without worrying about a day being taken off our 5 days.  I feel it will give us freedom and flexiability to visit any park any time.

2) With at least ONE annual pass I'm able to book a 1-night stay at RPR at the Annual Pass Holder Rate.  That brought our room cost from $319 to $224 (saving us just over $118).  By booking 1 night at RPR we will get Unlimited Express Passes for the four of us for TWO days.  We will spend one day in US and one day in IOA using these passes.  I priced out how much to pay for those UL Express Passes and it would cost $820 US before taxes.

3)  Since we are probably going to upgrade all 4 tickets to Seasonal APs, maybe.. just maybe I could manage to sneak in another trip in before the year is up.    Maybe a long weekend if I can get really cheap airfare and hotel rates.  Or maybe we could drive down and this time take our time getting there/back.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an email about deals at Shell, they are doing the cents off when you shop at Sobeys/Safeway again and they list a bonus 20 AM for buying certain giftcards, but I can't read which ones  I think I need glasses or something! I can see Amazon, Cabellas, The Bay, Keg, Golf Town, Cineplex, Lotto and one other that I can't figure out. Nor can I read the amount you have to buy. I tried to check the terms and conditions but it isn't any more clear. So if someone knows I would be interested  Valid May 6 to June 30.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I got an email about deals at Shell, they are doing the cents off when you shop at Sobeys/Safeway again and they list a bonus 20 AM for buying certain giftcards, but I can't read which ones  I think I need glasses or something! I can see Amazon, Cabellas, The Bay, Keg, Golf Town, Cineplex, Lotto and one other that I can't figure out. Nor can I read the amount you have to buy. I tried to check the terms and conditions but it isn't any more clear. So if someone knows I would be interested  Valid May 6 to June 30.


*Eventualy the fine print will update on the web page (read whenever they feel like it since the current info only goes to March for some, April for others and May 5th for some) It looks like the one card you couldn't see is XBOX games. Here's links to 2 pages: (the link to the offer page is in the first post as well)*

*Shell In store Offers*
*Terms & Conditions for Shell Offers*


----------



## kerreyn

Well, this is the weekend!  We leave tomorrow for Toronto and staying overnight in the airport hotel, then it's off to Greece on Sunday! 

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone again for all their tips, tricks and information for earning air miles! With the help of this group, we earned enough air miles to 'buy' $3,000.00 of travel certificates to put towards the cost of the trip!


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip kerreyn. You're going to love Greece. This is a perfect time of year to be visiting. Give us a report when you're back.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Fantastic!  Have a great trip kerreyn!


----------



## mort1331

Have a great trip. Didnt know you were off to greece or would have been able to give some advice. My wife is from there and we have been back many times. Will be nice now and not too hot. Enjoy.
One hint. If going to the Acropolis look at the underside of the cross pieces . Thats how lego was invinted.you will get it when you see it.


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> Well, this is the weekend!  We leave tomorrow for Toronto and staying overnight in the airport hotel, then it's off to Greece on Sunday!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone again for all their tips, tricks and information for earning air miles! With the help of this group, we earned enough air miles to 'buy' $3,000.00 of travel certificates to put towards the cost of the trip!


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Well, this is the weekend!  We leave tomorrow for Toronto and staying overnight in the airport hotel, then it's off to Greece on Sunday!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone again for all their tips, tricks and information for earning air miles! With the help of this group, we earned enough air miles to 'buy' $3,000.00 of travel certificates to put towards the cost of the trip!




Have a Wonderful Holiday Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bought two $200 Sobeys gift cards for 200 miles, plus I earned 115 miles on my $120 order!  I haven't been shopping at Sobeys much lately as I've been focusing on PC Optimum. I was shocked at how much their prices have gone up AGAIN!  $5.29 for a taco kit? Geesh...


----------



## Debbie

kerreyn said:


> Well, this is the weekend!  We leave tomorrow for Toronto and staying overnight in the airport hotel, then it's off to Greece on Sunday!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone again for all their tips, tricks and information for earning air miles! With the help of this group, we earned enough air miles to 'buy' $3,000.00 of travel certificates to put towards the cost of the trip!


So exciting! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

checking in to update my signature.   

I HAVE to do some shopping this weekend but it looks like there isn't much to get AM value from.  URGH careful planning of shopping list on this one!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Well, this is the weekend!  We leave tomorrow for Toronto and staying overnight in the airport hotel, then it's off to Greece on Sunday!
> 
> I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone again for all their tips, tricks and information for earning air miles! With the help of this group, we earned enough air miles to 'buy' $3,000.00 of travel certificates to put towards the cost of the trip!


*This is SOOOOooooOOO exciting for you & your family and I'm really happy that our little community helped to make it a possibility. Have a wonderful time and take lots of pictures so you can share them with us when you get home.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cari12 said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason for “taxes and fees” for AM flights? I’m starting to look at our dates for spring break next year and I noticed that the ones with the lowest AM had fees a few hundred higher (for 4 tix)than those at higher AM fir the same dates on Air Canada. It’s almost as if they’re essentially the same where one costs more $ in fees and the other is more AM but less $ in fees. You would think for the same destination and dates and same airline, the fees would be the same.



Sometimes in order to make the taxes lower, they up the number of miles needed.  Or if you want to pay the minimum amount of taxes, they up the number of miles needed to get the fare. I used to be confused by this also until I started to look up the actual flights on the carrier's website and then calculate that amount into air miles, less the taxes.

Sometimes, you can get the fare at the lowest miles cost and the lowest taxes owing. That's a score!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip to Sobeys this morning
I was able to *switch* a Sobeys GC for a $100.00 gas card and picked up 3 pots of flowers 3 for $30.00.
Then I dropped by Shell for gas and picked up a Amazon Gift Card for son (graduation). and got 20 airmiles.
Busy morning but fun. I am now making 24 mini jars of *Mel's Strawberry Jam* as Party favors to go with some homemade scones for my Birthday Brunch get together next month.
Happy Saturday!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Mother's Day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just curious how often you need to visit to get a head with an annual pass?



we got the lowest level of annual pass a few years back. we priced things out and with the discounts on everything else, it was worth it for a 3 night trip.

depending on the time of year, a restricted annual pass can save more than the added cost really quickly! oh, only one adult needs it to gain the benefits too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*To all the moms out there,  all of you who are like a mom to some and everyone who mothers others,  I hope you are able to enjoy the day.  To those of us who struggle with this day because it reminds us of the pain the words invoke, I hope there is some space in the day for some self care*
* *


----------



## ottawamom

It's been a glorious Mothers Day so far I have yet to see one of my children (not sad about that happy actually). They are all coming for dinner and I am enjoying the peace and quiet doing just what I want to do (Going to the bathroom without having someone barge in on me. It's the little things in life that make such a difference).

Happy Mothers Day everyone.


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Not sure if this has been posted, just saw on the FB Air Miles group that there is going to be an Air Miles Bonus Boom May 16-19.  Person posted a picture of the coupon sheet (her husband works at Lowes in Ontario).  Coupons look to be from Sobeys, Foodland, Urban Fresh, Shell, Rona, Lowes, Children's Place, Global Pet Foods, Rexall, LCBO.  Details can be found at www.airmiles.ca/bonusboom but when I accessed it, it says coming soon.  Surprised that there is another coupon bonus so soon after Mega Miles...


----------



## ottawamom

Got my promotions mixed up. Bonus Boom wasn't a lot of AM was it. Mix and Match was mid March and was only 300AM. They still haven't posted. Bonus Boom was in February and was only worth a few AM. Just a way to make a big deal about usual weekly offers if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## mkmommy

Great Mother’s Day for me. I used Dream Air Miles to book a 1 week air/hotel package to Lisbon for November.

I started following this thread about 3 or 4 years ago and I am amazed at how successful I have been. I have booked 3 set of flights to Florida for 3 people,  have Disney and Universal tickets for this summer and now this trip to look forward too, and still 12000 miles left.

So I original was going to book all inclusive to Punta Cana or Cuba but I was worried I would get bored at the same place for 1 week, I don’t drink and like the beach for short periods of times. I looked at some of the Florida packages that have car rentals, but then I looked at Europe and they were cheaper so no brainer. Been to Lisbon as a port stop on a cruise and it is beautiful, so it should be fun.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Got my promotions mixed up. Bonus Boom wasn't a lot of AM was it. Mix and Match was mid March and was only 300AM. They still haven't posted. Bonus Boom was in February and was only worth a few AM. Just a way to make a big deal about usual weekly offers if memory serves me correctly.


*Yup, I think we agreed as a group that it should have been called Bonus BUST. It was a big fat nothing, bunch of little offers at various partner stores that were all in the flyers anyway.*


----------



## pigletto

Bonus Boom  details and offers are up. There’s nothing too exciting for me, but I should be able to do the BMO and the Sobey’s offers for a few hundred extra miles without spending more than I would have been spending anyway. It’s definitely better than last time.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the heads up pigletto. I had a look at the offers. I might be able to do the BMO, Sobeys or Foodland offers but that's it for me. Possibly 150AM? or I could purchase 2 Hudson Bay GC today and get 150AM. Less cash outflow and way easier. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok so I'm not sure I'll actually do ANY of the offers, making this another Bonus Bust for me  I might try to do the AMEX offer, but not 100% comfortable using my phone to pay with my AMEX .. it does say something about using it online as well, but dang, The Duck is a tad confuzzled with that as well  If i can figure that out, easy 50 miles since you only need to do 3 $10 transactions*

*Maybe we need to book a hotel somewhere ... only if that's gonna happen anyway . Book thru Airmilesshops get 100 miles, book thru the travel hub get 75 miles.*


*NOTE .. don't fall into the trap of over extending yourself to complete these offers since there is NO BIG BONUS. It only runs May 16th - 19th and you only get the miles that show for each separate offer you complete. Also don't use the freebie offers if you haven't before because they will pop up in the next big promos.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the heads up pigletto. I had a look at the offers. I might be able to do the BMO, Sobeys or Foodland offers but that's it for me. Possibly 150AM? or I could purchase 2 Hudson Bay GC today and get 150AM. Less cash outflow and way easier. Decisions, decisions.


*Since the BMO offer is only based on the $$ you spend you can buy giftcards at any of the stores. You could wait till tomorrow night (Wednesday morning if you're not a nighthawk!) to see if any of the Sobey's chains have gift cards with bonus miles letting you get both the 50 plus whatever they have attached? Me though? Yeah, I'd do the HBC cards!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I will probably do the BMO since I was planning to get another $500 Disney giftcard and I can do that at Rexall or Sobeys easily enough. Otherwise, I don't think I'll be participating.

I just bought a new car !!  Went to look at lunch and now I'm picking it up tomorrow after work. So there's that. It's actually lower payments and my insurance went down as well. I'm tempted to do a road trip now lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had this offer pop up in my email.  Might be worth getting a few more cash miles in my account to get a voucher to add to my cineplex account. Currently sitting at 81.31 in giftcards all collected thru various surveys and over 6000 scene points (The Duck loves her some movies!)*
* *


----------



## isabellea

Mix & Match just posted. Only gave me 50 AM instead of 300 AM so I guess I’ll need to contact them tonight!


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom
I am trying to watch the budget this month,,I do need 4 new Tires so I will probably pick up the 250 airmiles with Goodyear.
Although this is not really special (Bonus Boom) as they frequently offer 250 bonus airmiles at Goodyear for tires. I do have a call into Toyota to get a price also.
So that's about it for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just had this offer pop up in my email.  Might be worth getting a few more cash miles in my account to get a voucher to add to my cineplex account. Currently sitting at 81.31 in giftcards all collected thru various surveys and over 6000 scene points (The Duck loves her some movies!)*
> *View attachment 400519 *


ooooh I need this offer come on airmiles send it to me please!

EDIT: I just got it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in an email.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

isabellea said:


> Mix & Match just posted. Only gave me 50 AM instead of 300 AM so I guess I’ll need to contact them tonight!



Same here.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> ooooh I need this offer come on airmiles send it to me please!
> Hugs
> Mel



I also received that e-mail from Air Miles.  According to the contest rules, it's open to everyone who is an Air Miles Collector age 16 and above.  It's not e-mail specific.

There's also a "no-purchase entry" method available as well.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I chatted up Air Miles regarding the Mix & Match.  I had to provide transaction dates, $ amounts and a bit of information as to what was ordered from AliExpress and then the missing 250 bonus miles were posted to the account with no problem.  He even posted the missing 5 base miles from AliExpress.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Since the BMO offer is only based on the $$ you spend you can buy giftcards at any of the stores. You could wait till tomorrow night (Wednesday morning if you're not a nighthawk!) to see if any of the Sobey's chains have gift cards with bonus miles letting you get both the 50 plus whatever they have attached? Me though? Yeah, I'd do the HBC cards!*


We get my BIL Lotto tickets for his birthday, typically $100, because that's all he wants as odd as it sounds.  I was thinking of getting some of the lotto gift cards at Shell with my BMO MC which would net me an extra 40 AM's since the Lotto gc's are one of the offers there. That would make the take 90 AM's plus the 10 I would earn anyways which is okay in my books.  
I might get the GC for DH as well as he purchases one $6 ticket each week and it would last him a while thus completing the $150 spend and giving me even more AM's.  Thinking, thinking...….


----------



## ebharris

I’m turning to this board to help me with your thoughts on using AM for merchandise. Historically, I’ve either had cash miles or I’ve used dream miles for park tickets or other attractions. I have 7000 dream miles right now, and got a quote back today from airmiles personal shopper for a microwave I’m wanting. 6975 miles, the cheapest I’ve seen it for is $620.37 with taxes. 

Thoughts? 

I know... expensive microwave. We have a tiny kitchen, it allows me to put it above the stove

Am I better off using the miles for merchandise through the airmiles site? 

Thanks! 
Erin 

(Ps... I miss Disneyland SO much )


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> I’m turning to this board to help me with your thoughts on using AM for merchandise. Historically, I’ve either had cash miles or I’ve used dream miles for park tickets or other attractions. I have 7000 dream miles right now, and got a quote back today from airmiles personal shopper for a microwave I’m wanting. 6975 miles, the cheapest I’ve seen it for is $620.37 with taxes.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I know... expensive microwave. We have a tiny kitchen, it allows me to put it above the stove
> 
> Am I better off using the miles for merchandise through the airmiles site?
> 
> Thanks!
> Erin
> 
> (Ps... I miss Disneyland SO much )


*OK, time for some Airmiles math *
*(6975 miles/95)*10 = $734.21 for the personal shopper to get you your microwave*

*Now since we never buy anything strictly for miles EVERYTHING we redeem for is free, if I needed/wanted the microwave and couldn't afford to buy it, I wouldn't hesitate using the miles.*

* I do tend to use the miles for things that fall closer to the want column though, things i really wouldn't spend money on normally -- or a big, better version of what i might buy. If it was me and I had the money I would probably be studying websites/flyers/app to price compare and find the microwave somewhere i could earn miles, that's what i did for the new stove I needed.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I chatted up Air Miles regarding the Mix & Match.  I had to provide transaction dates, $ amounts and a bit of information as to what was ordered from AliExpress and then the missing 250 bonus miles were posted to the account with no problem.  He even posted the missing 5 base miles from AliExpress.



Also missing 250, really dislike chasing these things, maybe I'll get it done on the weekend.  Glad you got yours.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom
> I am trying to watch the budget this month,,I do need 4 new Tires so I will probably pick up the 250 airmiles with Goodyear.
> Although this is not really special (Bonus Boom) as they frequently offer 250 bonus airmiles at Goodyear for tires. I do have a call into Toyota to get a price also.
> So that's about it for me.
> Hugs
> Mel



In case you didn't know, Toyota dealership will price match on tires. My brother and I have both done this with our recent tire purchases. You don't get airmiles but...


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> In case you didn't know, Toyota dealership will price match on tires. My brother and I have both done this with our recent tire purchases. You don't get airmiles but...



Thanks Hon
I didn't know that.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Yeah that Bonus Boom again looks like a bust! But at this point I’m also more focused on saving money overall rather than going out of my way getting Miles. Most of mine are coming from my BMO Sobeys CC & the AM surveys these days 

Sometimes when I see Sobeys sale prices in flyer now I shake my head that i used to shop there every week! $100 goes way further at freshCo or walmart!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

osully said:


> Sometimes when I see Sobeys sale prices in flyer now I shake my head that i used to shop there every week! $100 goes way further at freshCo or walmart!



I seem to only shop at Sobeys when they have the gift card deal now.  Even Lawton's and Shoppers have way better prices on some grocery items! As long as I hit Onyx every year for mine and DH's cards, I'm good with that.  Between STB, MM, BTS and BMO, I hit 6,000 no problem.


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Yeah that Bonus Boom again looks like a bust! But at this point I’m also more focused on saving money overall rather than going out of my way getting Miles. Most of mine are coming from my BMO Sobeys CC & the AM surveys these days
> 
> Sometimes when I see Sobeys sale prices in flyer now I shake my head that i used to shop there every week! $100 goes way further at freshCo or walmart!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I seem to only shop at Sobeys when they have the gift card deal now.  Even Lawton's and Shoppers have way better prices on some grocery items! As long as I hit Onyx every year for mine and DH's cards, I'm good with that.  Between STB, MM, BTS and BMO, I hit 6,000 no problem.



I agree there are always less expensive places to shop and get your groceries but the point of this thread is collecting Airmiles. We all know we will pay a little more for those airmiles but the benefits outweigh the slight added cost or we wouldn't do it. I know when I shop, I am constantly outweighing the price I pay vs the airmiles I receive on that purchase. It's a part of the game that I enjoy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email from Rexall,  one day coupon for spend 50 get 100 AM for Wednesday,  no idea yet if there will be a separate one in the app yet but you know I'll be watching!*

*Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday May 15 ONLY*


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I agree there are always less expensive places to shop and get your groceries but the point of this thread is collecting Airmiles. We all know we will pay a little more for those airmiles but the benefits outweigh the slight added cost or we wouldn't do it. I know when I shop, I am constantly outweighing the price I pay vs the airmiles I receive on that purchase. It's a part of the game that I enjoy.



In my case I don’t/won’t pay more for airmiles or to me it’s throwing money away. I think we all have a threshold.  My budget is tight this year  and I’m always squeezing it to make the best use of my dollars when it comes to points. We just bought a house and travel would be out of the question for a long while if I didn’t have these programs, but every dollar has to count.I love the hunt, but price matching or a different program will often get me more. Just as nothing beats the big airmiles promos. For me personally all the airmiles discussion is welcomed, even if it’s pointing out that it’s not a good deal .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> In my case I don’t/won’t pay more for airmiles or to me it’s throwing money away. I think we all have a threshold.  My budget is tight this year  and I’m always squeezing it to make the best use of my dollars when it comes to points. We just bought a house and travel would be out of the question for a long while if I didn’t have these programs, but every dollar has to count.I love the hunt, but price matching or a different program will often get me more. Just as nothing beats the big airmiles promos. For me personally all the airmiles discussion is welcomed, even if it’s pointing out that it’s not a good deal .



Agreed.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just got an email from Rexall,  one day coupon for spend 50 get 100 AM for Wednesday,  no idea yet if there will be a separate one in the app yet but you know I'll be watching!*
> 
> *Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday May 15 ONLY*



Good news! I was just wondering why I don't have one in the app like usual, and of course kiddo is coming down with a cold and we have only a few doses of the stuff he likes to take so I need to get more. Might add some vitamin C for him too... and maybe me just in case  Fingers crossed for an app one as well to stack!


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> In my case I don’t/won’t pay more for airmiles or to me it’s throwing money away. I think we all have a threshold.  My budget is tight this year  and I’m always squeezing it to make the best use of my dollars when it comes to points. We just bought a house and travel would be out of the question for a long while if I didn’t have these programs, but every dollar has to count.I love the hunt, but price matching or a different program will often get me more. Just as nothing beats the big airmiles promos. For me personally all the airmiles discussion is welcomed, even if it’s pointing out that it’s not a good deal .



Ditto! I bought a house this year too, and it’s no coincidence that my air miles warning has dropped waaaaay off. The majority of my miles came from Rexall and blue friday’s—there’s no rexall in walking distance anymore, and blue friday’s have really not been good returns for me and what I tend to buy. 

All that said, I actually thing the boom bonus is going to be a decent earn for me. Nothing off the charts, and not like shop the block/mega miles, but I should end up with a decent number of miles this weekend. 

on another note, I’ve been thinking about cashing my miles in for a few days in Disneyland this fall. The other option is to keep saving for a Disney cruise in 2021ish, but lately I feel like a kid with allowance burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I guess i just had to put it out there in the universe and POOF i found another coupon for Rexall! This one came in my Monthly email from Airmiles proper .. pulled up the coupon and checked, DIFFERENT barcode gang! Here's the deets for everyone who's interested in turning a $50 transaction into 200 miles*

*Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000051466*
*Link is here Coupon from Rexall*
*Image if you prefer*
***Just the barcode *

*Coupon # 2 is from Airmiles proper and can be found on the Offers & Promotion page barcode from this one is 417000051558*
*Link is here Coupon from Airmiles *
*Image if you prefer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


**Just the barcode *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, fixed the above post so it now has the correct images to go with the wording .. dang i need either more sleep or find something with the same kick as coffee that won't upset the tummy *


*Rexall's ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday May 15th
To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:

BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card
Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.
Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device
Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned
If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work.
*


----------



## ottawamom

Now I need to figure out what I need for the pantry from Rexall. Can't let a spend $50 get 200AM pass me by.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, fixed the above post so it now has the correct images to go with the wording .. dang i need either more sleep or find something with the same kick as coffee that won't upset the tummy *
> 
> 
> *Rexall's ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday May 15th*
> *To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card
> 
> Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.
> 
> Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device
> 
> Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned
> 
> If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work.
> *


Thanks for sharing! I have been busy and not really trying to collect AM lately. This deal makes it worthwhile for a visit to Rexall. I usually print one coupon and keep one on my phone for scanning to avoid being questioned.


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, time for some Airmiles math *
> *(6975 miles/95)*10 = $734.21 for the personal shopper to get you your microwave*
> 
> *Now since we never buy anything strictly for miles EVERYTHING we redeem for is free, if I needed/wanted the microwave and couldn't afford to buy it, I wouldn't hesitate using the miles.*
> 
> * I do tend to use the miles for things that fall closer to the want column though, things i really wouldn't spend money on normally -- or a big, better version of what i might buy. If it was me and I had the money I would probably be studying websites/flyers/app to price compare and find the microwave somewhere i could earn miles, that's what i did for the new stove I needed.*



I would also rather save miles I happen to get, and then redeem miles for something that costs more in miles than have to pay out of pocket  that's why I love the Sobeys gift card promos so much. I can use them at FreshCo for what I would already have been purchasing rather than buy 10 bags of chips at Sobeys for a bad price just to get miles!


----------



## Days In the Sun

New offer loaded to Sobeys GetMyOffers:


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks Donald!  Now to check out Rexall's flyer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Picked up a subset of the Boom Boom coupons at Sobeys today, 9 of the same as online (Sobeys, Foodland, Sobeys Urban Fresh, Shell, Rona, Lowes, Timbermart, Children's Place and Global Pet Foods).  No benefit other than saves printing them.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Picked up a subset of the Boom Boom coupons at Sobeys today, 9 of the same as online (Sobeys, Foodland, Sobeys Urban Fresh, Shell, Rona, Lowes, Timbermart, Children's Place and Global Pet Foods).  No benefit other than saves printing them.



Does it mention the airmilesshops bonus? Online it looks like there's some kind of glitch.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Does it mention the airmilesshops bonus? Online it looks like there's some kind of glitch.



*It's just for travel bookings that you can make for any that are available thru the portal (NOT the travel hub) *


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> Does it mention the airmilesshops bonus? Online it looks like there's some kind of glitch.



No, it just says "Start your shopping trip with the offers below, or see all offers at airmiles.ca/BonusBoom". It's one sheet of coupons, not a booklet.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's just for travel bookings that you can make for any that are available thru the portal (NOT the travel hub) *
> View attachment 400875 View attachment 400876



rats. thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I guess i just had to put it out there in the universe and POOF i found another coupon for Rexall! This one came in my Monthly email from Airmiles proper .. pulled up the coupon and checked, DIFFERENT barcode gang! Here's the deets for everyone who's interested in turning a $50 transaction into 200 miles*
> 
> *Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000051466*
> *Link is here Coupon from Rexall*
> *Image if you prefer*
> *View attachment 400750**Just the barcode View attachment 400751*
> 
> *Coupon # 2 is from Airmiles proper and can be found on the Offers & Promotion page barcode from this one is 417000051558*
> *Link is here Coupon from Airmiles *
> *Image if you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Just the barcode View attachment 400749*



Coupon #2 is on the app now.


----------



## ottawamom

So what happens if we don't load it and use the two coupons instead. I suppose if you load coupon #2 and use coupon #1 it is truly the "system" that will allow the two to stack or not. If you use the two coupons will they stack? 

First people to try tomorrow please report back how it worked or didn't. I unfortunately won't be able to stop by the store until the afternoon so I'll be checking in for others results.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Coupon #2 is on the app now.





ottawamom said:


> So what happens if we don't load it and use the two coupons instead. I suppose if you load coupon #2 and use coupon #1 it is truly the "system" that will allow the two to stack or not. If you use the two coupons will they stack?
> 
> First people to try tomorrow please report back how it worked or didn't. I unfortunately won't be able to stop by the store until the afternoon so I'll be checking in for others results.


*
Even though it is in the app and there is the little check box  that makes you THINK you've loaded it to your card, you will STILL need to have the barcode scanned. Here's a screen shot from the App that i highlighted -- I'm still ignoring the "cannot be combined" phrase because i know it works! I won't be hitting up a Rexall till later in the afternoon but I'm going for sure (if nothing else, we're out of cheesies )



*


----------



## ottawamom

Good catch. Two coupons it is for me. They're both printed and sitting in my purse.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1314508
Spend 100 get 100 airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1314519
Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,  Spend 80 get 40 airmiles ,,,  Spend 100 get 60 airmiles

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1314515
Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,Spend 40 get 80 airmiles,,,Spend 100 get 60 airmiles

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1314801

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

Disney Addicted said:


> I chatted up Air Miles regarding the Mix & Match.  I had to provide transaction dates, $ amounts and a bit of information as to what was ordered from AliExpress and then the missing 250 bonus miles were posted to the account with no problem.  He even posted the missing 5 base miles from AliExpress.


I know I did enough for 300 AMs as well, but I don't think I actually recorded the transactions on paper as I did them so I will need to do a little investigation before I contact them.  This is so annoying that we have to chase these bonus AMs down so often.  I wonder how many people who aren't on these boards actually record and chase down missing miles?


----------



## ottawamom

If I include two of the Boston Ferns (for outside) and pick up some meat for the BBQ (thinking about trying the beyond meat and not telling the boys it's not really meat) I might be able to make it to $100 and 100AM at Sobeys.


----------



## ottawamom

Tinkershelly said:


> I know I did enough for 300 AMs as well, but I don't think I actually recorded the transactions on paper as I did them so I will need to do a little investigation before I contact them.  This is so annoying that we have to chase these bonus AMs down so often.  I wonder how many people who aren't on these boards actually record and chase down missing miles?



None. I am constantly on my FIL and DS case to write down what they earn so they know when it comes in (or doesn't). They both aren't concerned enough with the earning to be bothered. I usually get one of these . 

Mix and match was online so you might have copies in your email.


----------



## isabellea

Blue Friday at IGA this week. For the first time all the products with 20-30 AM attached to them are stuff I use! Bacon, lunch meat, sausages, cereals, peanut butter, salsa.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Blue Friday in Alberta!  Not sure if I will make it...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No Blue Friday for Sobeys in Atlantic, but they have spend $100, get 50 miles.  I need to use up some of my gift cards, so this works for me. Hopefully I get another My Offer of spend $100, get 50 miles.  They FINALLY have come down from spend $160, get 35 miles!  That was a horrible spend threshold!


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Blue Friday in Alberta!  Not sure if I will make it...



hmm, i can’t see the blue friday offers online for alberta. 

anyone have a link/image they can share?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Think we can stack  the foodland with the bonus already going on 


QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 60616285, member: 138340"]Sobeys Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1314508
Spend 100 get 100 airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1314519
Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,  Spend 80 get 40 airmiles ,,,  Spend 100 get 60 airmiles

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1314515
Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,Spend 40 get 80 airmiles,,,Spend 100 get 60 airmiles

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1314801

Hugs
Mel[/QUOTE]


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> So what happens if we don't load it and use the two coupons instead. I suppose if you load coupon #2 and use coupon #1 it is truly the "system" that will allow the two to stack or not. If you use the two coupons will they stack?
> 
> First people to try tomorrow please report back how it worked or didn't. I unfortunately won't be able to stop by the store until the afternoon so I'll be checking in for others results.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Even though it is in the app and there is the little check box  that makes you THINK you've loaded it to your card, you will STILL need to have the barcode scanned. Here's a screen shot from the App that i highlighted -- I'm still ignoring the "cannot be combined" phrase because i know it works! I won't be hitting up a Rexall till later in the afternoon but I'm going for sure (if nothing else, we're out of cheesies )
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm back from my Rexall's shop.  The Cashier today told me that Rexall's has stopped stacking coupons as of May something... I forget the date she said.  May 1st?   Anyways, I asked her to try scanning both regardless.  She was willing to try and seemed surprised when I received the 200 air miles.  Now, she is my regular Cashier and always has coupons to scan for any collector that does not have one or has forgotten and knows the multiple offers has stacked for quite some time.  So I wonder if Rexall really is trying to stop stacking.

In any case, I did NOT load the L+G coupon.  I printed both and had both scanned before my Air Miles card was scanned.  I'm glad I didn't load the coupon.  I totally missed that the bar code would have to be scanned and would have thought the stacking has stopped.

I just bought usual grocery and hygiene items that were at a good price.  Hey, turns out they now sell M&M products!  I didn't even notice.  My friend came with me and she bought a stack of M&M soups and frozen meals.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Tinkershelly said:


> I know I did enough for 300 AMs as well, but I don't think I actually recorded the transactions on paper as I did them so I will need to do a little investigation before I contact them.  This is so annoying that we have to chase these bonus AMs down so often.  I wonder how many people who aren't on these boards actually record and chase down missing miles?



Very few I imagine.  Have you ever read the posts people leave on Air Mile's Facebook page?  So many angry people all the time.  I cannot understand how anyone keeps participating in a loyalty program without learning the ins & outs.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TammyLynn33 said:


> Think we can stack  the foodland with the bonus already going on
> 
> 
> QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 60616285, member: 138340"]Sobeys Ontario Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1314508
> Spend 100 get 100 airmiles
> 
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1314519
> Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,  Spend 80 get 40 airmiles ,,,  Spend 100 get 60 airmiles
> 
> Foodland Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1314515
> Spend 60 get 20 airmiles,,,Spend 40 get 80 airmiles,,,Spend 100 get 60 airmiles
> 
> Metro
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1314801
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


[/QUOTE]

Stack with which bonus?


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Blue Friday at IGA this week. For the first time all the products with 20-30 AM attached to them are stuff I use! Bacon, lunch meat, sausages, cereals, peanut butter, salsa.



That was the one flyer I didn't look at before I left the house for the morning. Now I just have to figure out how to get across the Ottawa River. A little strategic timing with traffic (a bridge downtown is closed due to the flooding and traffic from Quebec is a mess as a result). Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Rexall on my lunch, bought some stuff I really don't NEED but I wanted  and totally forgot the one item I do need. sigh. Any way! she scanned both and both worked! She went over the receipt to make sure so I could know which one worked or not. I forgot to check if my loaded offer worked, and the receipt is in my car (brand new car, that now smells like new car plus Harvey's onion rings).


----------



## blue888

Planning our next Disney trip.  Hoping to save up as many miles as possible so we can buy some of the 6 park tickets we will need.  

Another question, has anyone ever been able to buy a Disney annual pass with miles?   I know there was discussion about Universal annual passes.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Stopped at Rexall on my lunch, bought some stuff I really don't NEED but I wanted  and totally forgot the one item I do need. sigh. Any way! she scanned both and both worked! She went over the receipt to make sure so I could know which one worked or not. I forgot to check if my loaded offer worked, and the receipt is in my car (brand new car, that now smells like new car plus Harvey's onion rings).



My Rexall shop was successful too. Side note: What kind of car did you get. New car is soooo exciting. Onion rings from Harveys, Yummmmm



blue888 said:


> Planning our next Disney trip.  Hoping to save up as many miles as possible so we can buy some of the 6 park tickets we will need.
> 
> Another question, has anyone ever been able to buy a Disney annual pass with miles?   I know there was discussion about Universal annual passes.



Discussions here have been around purchasing park tickets then upgrading them at Disney to Annual passes. If you are ONYX you might try the personal shopper service to see what price they have on them.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> My Rexall shop was successful too. Side note: What kind of car did you get. New car is soooo exciting. Onion rings from Harveys, Yummmmm.



Hyundai Kona in Tangerine. It's very fancy (to me) and quite nice to drive so far. Who knows, now that I have this car maybe I will feel like driving to Florida sometime. I am looking into day trips in the area, and hoping Airmiles updates their Canadian Attractions tickets.


----------



## blue888

ottawamom said:


> My Rexall shop was successful too. Side note: What kind of car did you get. New car is soooo exciting. Onion rings from Harveys, Yummmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Discussions here have been around purchasing park tickets then upgrading them at Disney to Annual passes. If you are ONYX you might try the personal shopper service to see what price they have on them.



Off to search for details on upgrading.  Do you have to upgrade in person?  Or can you do it online?


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Rexall shop:

$51 - $5 survey coupon= $46 plus taxes, received 252am (100 printed coupon, 100 app coupon, 50 mailed coupon from Sobeys promo booklet (no idea why no one else seems to have these) + 2 base miles).  



Disney Addicted said:


> I'm back from my Rexall's shop.  The Cashier today told me that Rexall's has stopped stacking coupons as of May something... I forget the date she said.  May 1st?   Anyways, I asked her to try scanning both regardless.  She was willing to try and seemed surprised when I received the 200 air miles.  Now, she is my regular Cashier and always has coupons to scan for any collector that does not have one or has forgotten and knows the multiple offers has stacked for quite some time.  So I wonder if Rexall really is trying to stop stacking.
> 
> In any case, I did NOT load the L+G coupon.  I printed both and had both scanned before my Air Miles card was scanned.  I'm glad I didn't load the coupon.  I totally missed that the bar code would have to be scanned and would have thought the stacking has stopped.
> 
> I just bought usual grocery and hygiene items that were at a good price.  Hey, turns out they now sell M&M products!  I didn't even notice.  My friend came with me and she bought a stack of M&M soups and frozen meals.



Nice cashier.  Perhaps they are restricting Rexall L+G from stacking???  The app coupon isn't exactly a L+G coupon as you don't even need to load it, I didn't,  just needs the cashier to scan it like they scan the printed coupon. I guess we will see.


----------



## ottawamom

@blue888  I believe everyone who has done the upgrade has had to do it in person.


----------



## blue888

ottawamom said:


> @blue888  I believe everyone who has done the upgrade has had to do it in person.



So if you do it in person, can you still book AP hotel rates?  Or is it a better deal to just buy the AP with $ online, so you can book hotel?


----------



## ottawamom

That I don't know but someone will chime in with the answer soon.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Hyundai Kona in Tangerine. It's very fancy (to me) and quite nice to drive so far. Who knows, now that I have this car maybe I will feel like driving to Florida sometime. I am looking into day trips in the area, and hoping Airmiles updates their Canadian Attractions tickets.



Such a cute car. I love the colour.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall shop for me,,,,two 50 spends with one load and go offer
total airmiles earned 415 (both barcodes scanned no problem)I printed both out,,which is good because Sobeys doesn't have much I want or need.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hit up Rexall & both coupons scanned, the survey coupon didn't work but I wasn't expecting it to because I went to the store that NEVER lets them stack with any other offer of ANY KIND. I have no idea how their POS system is different from anywhere else but I wasn't about to venture any further because it was threatening to rain!*

*Best score? I needed to grab more Ensure for the inevitable gastritis attacks and always carry around a coupon because the stuff i use is extremely $$$ $12.99 for a box of 4. It was on sale for $6.99 and my coupon was for $5 *

*I'll get around to the flyer updates in a bit, trying to plow thru all the Marvel Movies so i can finally see Endgame this weekend. *


----------



## Gigi22

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hit up Rexall & both coupons scanned, the survey coupon didn't work but I wasn't expecting it to because I went to the store that NEVER lets them stack with any other offer of ANY KIND. I have no idea how their POS system is different from anywhere else but I wasn't about to venture any further because it was threatening to rain!*
> 
> *Best score? I needed to grab more Ensure for the inevitable gastritis attacks and always carry around a coupon because the stuff i use is extremely $$$ $12.99 for a box of 4. It was on sale for $6.99 and my coupon was for $5 *
> 
> *I'll get around to the flyer updates in a bit, trying to plow thru all the Marvel Movies so i can finally see Endgame this weekend. *



Yeah.  This was my experience with my closest Rexall too.  This is not the first time that coupons failed with them, so I’m wondering about going further afield with coupons...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OO-EM-GEE! I was just poking around the Airmiles website to see if there's anything new and this popped up, I'm THRILLED to think that my online shopping might actually work without some serious chasing down. They've added a chrome extension!!! It looks pretty slick, I'm able to tell right away that I'm signed into my account while I'm shopping, I'm liking this!*

*Airmilesshop Portal Assistant via Chrome Extension *

*I'm currently looking for a hotel for this weekend, decided to check Expedia and this is how it appears, i clicked on the little airmiles symbol on the browser bar and this drop down showed up*
**
*It doesn't seem to work for every store but it's a huge step in the right direction!*


----------



## ottawamom

I just added it as well. I don't do a whole lot of online shopping but if it reminds me to take advantage great.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ok, this is very very strange...  This morning I read an e-mail from Air Miles just before I headed out to Rexall with a friend.  I told her about the e-mail.  I wondered if it was sent out by mistake as I could not figure out why it would have come to me.  I planned on coming back here to ask if anyone has heard of one thing in particular that caught my attention in the e-mail.

Now, the e-mail is GONE!  Seriously - gone.  I did not delete it.  It is not in my inbox or deleted folder.  I thought maybe I dreamt this but I just double-checked my firefox history and I did try googling for the answer this morning before we went to the store.  Now I know companies can "modify" an e-mail sent to people but I never heard of deleting an e-mail before...  So weird.

In any case, the e-mail was about Air Miles starting a new partnership with landlords.  I skimmed through it but basically they are offering landlords to opportunity to earn Air Miles through their rental property at the rate of 1 air mile per dollar.  It offered examples that said if they were receiving $2,000 in rental fees they would earn 2,000 miles.  $6,000 a month would earn 6,000 air miles a month.  I almost wish we still had a house we rented out a while back.

What caught my attention was the e-mail specifically said this would get them a *Onyx status level 4.  *I never heard of levels being attached to Onyx before.  Has anyone?  This is what I tried googling for information on this morning.

Did anyone else get this e-mail?

EDITED TO ADD:  I just googled "air miles landlords" and found this link!  I definately was not dreaming.  https://www.rentperks.com/index.php/promotions.html


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for flyer links not already provided above by Mel*

*Fuzzy ON Rexall Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Disney Addicted, DH and I both got it too.  I have no idea what they mean about Level 4 status.  I wonder if it's a scam or something.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Ok, this is very very strange...  This morning I read an e-mail from Air Miles just before I headed out to Rexall with a friend.  I told her about the e-mail.  I wondered if it was sent out by mistake as I could not figure out why it would have come to me.  I planned on coming back here to ask if anyone has heard of one thing in particular that caught my attention in the e-mail.
> 
> Now, the e-mail is GONE!  Seriously - gone.  I did not delete it.  It is not in my inbox or deleted folder.  I thought maybe I dreamt this but I just double-checked my firefox history and I did try googling for the answer this morning before we went to the store.  Now I know companies can "modify" an e-mail sent to people but I never heard of deleting an e-mail before...  So weird.
> 
> In any case, the e-mail was about Air Miles starting a new partnership with landlords.  I skimmed through it but basically they are offering landlords to opportunity to earn Air Miles through their rental property at the rate of 1 air mile per dollar.  It offered examples that said if they were receiving $2,000 in rental fees they would earn 2,000 miles.  $6,000 a month would earn 6,000 air miles a month.  I almost wish we still had a house we rented out a while back.
> 
> What caught my attention was the e-mail specifically said this would get them a *Onyx status level 4.  *I never heard of levels being attached to Onyx before.  Has anyone?  This is what I tried googling for information on this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else get this e-mail?
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  I just googled "air miles landlords" and found this link!  I definately was not dreaming.  https://www.rentperks.com/index.php/promotions.html



I got it too. I just read through it again. The  4 after "Onyx status level" refers to footnote #4. Usually footnote notations are smaller or in brackets or something. Not so in this case. Mystery solved. My read of the offer is that it is for a property management company that you would sign up with and then earn airmiles on the rental values. They are going to want to take their fee as well. That's my interpretation.

I sent it to my trash immediately as it didn't apply to us and that's where I found it in order to answer your question.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I got it too. I just read through it again. The  4 after "Onyx status level" refers to footnote #4. Usually footnote notations are smaller or in brackets or something. Not so in this case. Mystery solved. My read of the offer is that it is for a property management company that you would sign up with and then earn airmiles on the rental values. They are going to want to take their fee as well. That's my interpretation.
> 
> I sent it to my trash immediately as it didn't apply to us and that's where I found it in order to answer your question.



Awesome, thank you.  I never thought of it as a footnote.  When I went to re-read it, it was gone.


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, time for some Airmiles math *
> *(6975 miles/95)*10 = $734.21 for the personal shopper to get you your microwave*
> 
> *Now since we never buy anything strictly for miles EVERYTHING we redeem for is free, if I needed/wanted the microwave and couldn't afford to buy it, I wouldn't hesitate using the miles.*
> 
> * I do tend to use the miles for things that fall closer to the want column though, things i really wouldn't spend money on normally -- or a big, better version of what i might buy. If it was me and I had the money I would probably be studying websites/flyers/app to price compare and find the microwave somewhere i could earn miles, that's what i did for the new stove I needed.*



Thank you for this! I needed it sort of laid out for me... and I’m the same, I don’t buy anything just for the miles. I’ll keep thinking about it. It makes an expensive microwave seem less extravagant somehow.


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *I guess i just had to put it out there in the universe and POOF i found another coupon for Rexall! This one came in my Monthly email from Airmiles proper .. pulled up the coupon and checked, DIFFERENT barcode gang! Here's the deets for everyone who's interested in turning a $50 transaction into 200 miles*
> 
> *Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000051466*
> *Link is here Coupon from Rexall*
> *Image if you prefer*
> *View attachment 400750**Just the barcode View attachment 400751*
> 
> *Coupon # 2 is from Airmiles proper and can be found on the Offers & Promotion page barcode from this one is 417000051558*
> *Link is here Coupon from Airmiles *
> *Image if you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Just the barcode View attachment 400749*



Thank you!! $54.73 spend got me 202 Airmiles, and also used the $5 coupon.


----------



## Glynis4

Days In the Sun said:


> My Rexall shop:
> 
> $51 - $5 survey coupon= $46 plus taxes, received 252am (100 printed coupon, 100 app coupon, 50 mailed coupon from Sobeys promo booklet (no idea why no one else seems to have these) + 2 base miles).



I have the coupon book! Mine’s from Safeway though. I thought it was something to do with Bonus Boom, but then realized it was different, as the coupons go into June.  Only 50 bonus miles for completing 3 different partners, but with my Rexall shop today I may be able to do it. My shop looked very similar to yours, 260 airmiles for $57


----------



## Cinderella6174

Glynis4 said:


> I have the coupon book! Mine’s from Safeway though. I thought it was something to do with Bonus Boom, but then realized it was different, as the coupons go into June.  Only 50 bonus miles for completing 3 different partners, but with my Rexall shop today I may be able to do it. My shop looked very similar to yours, 260 airmiles for $57



Where did you get the booklet? Was it mailed to you? I missed Rexall yesterday so hoping to get some shopping done this weekend.
Thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

L.C.B.O e-vouchers




now available instantly online.

95 cash airmiles =$10.00
I actually don't drink very much alcohol but this makes a great option for gift giving.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Cinderella6174 said:


> Where did you get the booklet? Was it mailed to you? I missed Rexall yesterday so hoping to get some shopping done this weekend.
> Thank you!



It is a Sobeys/Safeway promotional booklet that came in the mail.  I haven't had one in years so maybe they are starting them up again.  They seem to be targeted so I imagine other people will get them next time.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> L.C.B.O e-vouchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now available instantly online.
> 
> 95 cash airmiles =$10.00
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Dangerous


----------



## nicynot

blue888 said:


> Planning our next Disney trip.  Hoping to save up as many miles as possible so we can buy some of the 6 park tickets we will need.
> 
> Another question, has anyone ever been able to buy a Disney annual pass with miles?   I know there was discussion about Universal annual passes.





blue888 said:


> So if you do it in person, can you still book AP hotel rates?  Or is it a better deal to just buy the AP with $ online, so you can book hotel?



So, from what I have read, if you get your tickets in the mail, that ppl have been able to call through to disney, and upgrade the tickets on the phone, then in my mind you would be able to book the ap discount on rooms. I have only read this once in another thread, so i am not sure how much i trust it.

BUT if you forget what i just said, say you book a hotel with an ap discount, and wait until you are in disney to upgrade the tickets to an ap, I have read that some resorts will want to see the ap proof when you check in at the hotel, so unless you go to disney springs before you check in, and upgrade your ticket, they might not honor the ap pricing?


----------



## Glynis4

Days In the Sun said:


> It is a Sobeys/Safeway promotional booklet that came in the mail.  I haven't had one in years so maybe they are starting them up again.  They seem to be targeted so I imagine other people will get them next time.



Yes mine came in the mail. I don’t remember ever receiving one before! Maybe they know I’m trying to get a zillion air miles for Disneyland tickets


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> L.C.B.O e-vouchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now available instantly online.
> 
> 95 cash airmiles =$10.00
> I actually don't drink very much alcohol but this makes a great option for gift giving.
> Hugs
> Mel


My husband buys craft beers at the LCBO. Only 3 or 4 on a Friday or Saturday evening , but it’s a line item in our budget. Wait until I tell him you can earn craft beer with airmiles. He will be a true airmiles  convert at that point .


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. I really like shopping at the store I shop at. The staff are really friendly and helpful and they know I play the Airmiles game and help me out with it whenever possible.

I bought a little more than I thought (got a couple of plants for the yard) so I'm well on my way to getting the 50AM from BMO.


----------



## Aladora

Does anyone know if the following would stack at Thrifty Foods:

S$100, G100am - from Bonus Boom (May 16-19) *OR *S$100, G100am - from this week's Thrifty Foods flyer (May 16-19) - Same PLU#
S$100, G75am - from Spring towards more miles mailed booklet (May 6-June 16) 

I don't think I have ever had 2 spend ones at the same time at Thrifty Foods.


----------



## mab2012

blue888 said:


> So if you do it in person, can you still book AP hotel rates?  Or is it a better deal to just buy the AP with $ online, so you can book hotel?



I've never tried it, but I gather from other Disboard threads that you CAN book an AP rate without currently holding an AP.  You would have to call to make the reservation.  I would also plan to do the upgrade before checking into your hotel, although I saw at least one post suggesting that you can tell them at check-in that you plan to upgrade and come back within 24 hours with proof.  That seems like a YMMV thing though, and IMO it would usually be easier to just upgrade first.

ETA: upgrading over the phone (or online) prior to arrival is definitely no-go.  Or as definite as anything involving Disney customer service policies ever gets, anyway.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> Does anyone know if the following would stack at Thrifty Foods:
> 
> S$100, G100am - from Bonus Boom (May 16-19) *OR *S$100, G100am - from this week's Thrifty Foods flyer (May 16-19) - Same PLU#
> S$100, G75am - from Spring towards more miles mailed booklet (May 6-June 16)
> 
> I don't think I have ever had 2 spend ones at the same time at Thrifty Foods.



Opps - never mind.  I missed the spring booklet mention.  I don't have them.  If the numbers on the coupons are different, then maybe they will!


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone remember the AM's offer for dinner at the winery that was on offer to Onxy members a while ago?  Its for Friday May 31st at 6 P.M.
My friend went ahead and ordered one and now finds she can't use it.  There's no one here that wants to travel to Niagara on the Lake so its up for grabs if anyone here has any interest.

Ticket says--
Exclusive Trius Black Glass Guided Wine Tasting
3 Course dinner prepared by Chef Frank Dodd each paired with wine served in a black opaque glass to challenge your wine taste buds
Taxes and Gratuities included

The ticket also says "Package for One Includes:" before the rest of what I quoted above.  I did think the offer was for two so not sure if it actually is for one or if it is for two and that's just how they worded it.  

So, if anyone is interested let me know and I could mail it off.


----------



## Tinetine

Just got 50 bonus miles for my airmilesshops Mega Miles purchase ! One step closer !


----------



## TammyLynn33

Omg I rued. Poking a room and paying cash through airmiles travel hub and what a nightmare it sent me a verification code which I couldn’t get to in 15 mins (darn patients ) and I got locked out 
So when I chat with “nina” she’s all over the place pulling up a reservation from 2018.. I’m like um no.. 
finally 37 mins later I can log into my travel hub and when I book it’s gone from 200 airmiles to 100..
She then states its first time booking .. is that per promotion or first in a lifetime ? 
Anyways I prepaid got 100 airmiles beats nothing I guess but what a headache


----------



## Days In the Sun

Tinetine said:


> Just got 50 bonus miles for my airmilesshops Mega Miles purchase ! One step closer !



Just got our 2 shops as well (2 cards).  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> L.C.B.O e-vouchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now available instantly online.
> 
> 95 cash airmiles =$10.00
> I actually don't drink very much alcohol but this makes a great option for gift giving.
> Hugs
> Mel


Well it's about time! lol  I don't drink much either but this is another good way to use up cash miles, then divert your money saved to your trip fund!  Since they took away the option of buying gift cards at Shell with AM, I find it harder to use up my cash miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@momof2gr8kids, couldn't you do the grocery trick? Use cash miles to pay for groceries and put that money into saving fund?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @momof2gr8kids, couldn't you do the grocery trick? Use cash miles to pay for groceries and put that money into saving fund?


Yes, I do that too, and gas, but Safeway is the most expensive grocery store and Shell is expensive for gas so I don't shop there as much.  That's why I like the PC points.  Can use them at No Frills which is my main go to store.


----------



## ottawamom

Ventured out to IGA across the river this morning for their Blue Friday event. Spent around $75 for 220AM. All things we needed in the house. Not quite up to Ontario Blue Fridays but it was a good earn ratio so I was happy with that.

DS has a targeted offer to earn 150AM before June 4 and Airmiles will award him 75AM. "He's" just starting out so this is a nice incentive to get "him" going. We all know the "he" is me, I'll take them where I can get them. He's got that offer covered off now.


----------



## Spotthecat

Oooh, Sobeys has 15% off Lone Star 50$ gift cards!!!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Ventured out to IGA across the river this morning for their Blue Friday event. Spent around $75 for 220AM. All things we needed in the house. Not quite up to Ontario Blue Fridays but it was a good earn ratio so I was happy with that.
> 
> DS has a targeted offer to earn 150AM before June 4 and Airmiles will award him 75AM. "He's" just starting out so this is a nice incentive to get "him" going. We all know the "he" is me, I'll take them where I can get them. He's got that offer covered off now.



Yeah, IGA QC Blue Fridays are far from what you guys have at Sobeys or Foodland but very good compared to what they offered in the past. Got 391AM for 145$. Only item I had in my basket that didn't have AM attached is goat milk for my dairy intolerant DD.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It was a Toronto day for me and since the weather is finally nice i decided to walk to the mall when i got home. My phone kept buzzing and i had no idea what it's problem was until i got home and found i had SEVEN notifications from the Airmiles app  I guess every time i walked past or thru a partner store it felt it was important to remind me about the Bonus Boom promo!*

*NOW, if i had actually looked at the danged thing i might have remembered that I had opted in to the Mastercard offer BEFORE i bought my bus tickets at Metro, but did I? NO, of course not, I used my AMEX and i had neglected to add that darned thing to my phone as well  ... the Duck didn't have her head in the game today!*
*



*


----------



## osully

Happy long weekend!


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *I guess every time i walked past or thru a partner store it felt it was important to remind me about the Bonus Boom promo!*



I'm sitting at work and got 6 push notifications from the Airmiles app so it likely was not walking past stores that triggered it.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *It was a Toronto day for me and since the weather is finally nice i decided to walk to the mall when i got home. My phone kept buzzing and i had no idea what it's problem was until i got home and found i had SEVEN notifications from the Airmiles app  I guess every time i walked past or thru a partner store it felt it was important to remind me about the Bonus Boom promo!*
> 
> *NOW, if i had actually looked at the danged thing i might have remembered that I had opted in to the Mastercard offer BEFORE i bought my bus tickets at Metro, but did I? NO, of course not, I used my AMEX and i had neglected to add that darned thing to my phone as well  ... the Duck didn't have her head in the game today!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you get to your usual shop on Sunday (at Metro) and you're a little short of your $150, pick up a GC to make up the difference. I've purchased GC on this promo in the past and they worked. If you're concerned add it to your grocery order (that way the $ aren't a multiple of...) You'll use the GC up in your next two weeks of shopping at Metro.


----------



## bababear_50

Well it's the May long weekend and I need flowers,,,I just hope Sobeys has some half decent ones.
Have a great Long weekend everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Well it's the May long weekend and it is freezing (almost) here. I have to go back to socks and shoes. DH and I stocked up on dirt .88/bag and retaining wall stones for around the front garden. Took care of his Bonus Boom BMO offer. One more round of dirt at RONA and I'll have mine done too.

I think it's still too unpredictable here to do any planting so we'll spend the weekend working on the basis of the garden. Hopefully things will warm up and I'll get to plant next weekend.

Have a great weekend everyone and remember to stop and take a break when things start hurting!


----------



## TammyLynn33

My bonus boom coupons came in the mail mostly foodland, Rexall , I think I have children’s place and a thing for airmilesshop

Is there anything at anywhere like rona or Lowe’s I want to do some outdoor work this weekend .. ok correction I need to do yard work lol

Starting another 20 day stretch of work so trying to get everything house clean yard prepped kids schedules juggled.. June is awful I have 4 days off so 26 days avail to work and I have 30 shifts.. I may sleep all of July 

Night all happy long weekend


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> My bonus boom coupons came in the mail mostly foodland, Rexall , I think I have children’s place and a thing for airmilesshop
> 
> Is there anything at anywhere like rona or Lowe’s I want to do some outdoor work this weekend .. ok correction I need to do yard work lol
> 
> Starting another 20 day stretch of work so trying to get everything house clean yard prepped kids schedules juggled.. June is awful I have 4 days off so 26 days avail to work and I have 30 shifts.. I may sleep all of July
> 
> Night all happy long weekend



Are you sure it was boom coupons you received in the mail?  A few people are receiving another promo, sounds like it might be it.

You can shop at Rona and Lowes through airmilesshops and pick up instore 2 hours later. It will qualify for your airmilesshops purchase.

Boom coupons for Rona and Lowes for this weekend can be found here:
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home
Rona is online or instore, Lowes is instore only.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I don’t know ha ha . I went ahead to Lowe’s used the website code .. I will look tonight and see it was a go to 3 separate places use coupons and get 50 airmiles 



Days In the Sun said:


> Are you sure it was boom coupons you received in the mail?  A few people are receiving another promo, sounds like it might be it.
> 
> You can shop at Rona and Lowes through airmilesshops and pick up instore 2 hours later. It will qualify for your airmilesshops purchase.
> 
> Boom coupons for Rona and Lowes for this weekend can be found here:
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home
> Rona is online or instore, Lowes is instore only.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> I don’t know ha ha . I went ahead to Lowe’s used the website code .. I will look tonight and see it was a go to 3 separate places use coupons and get 50 airmiles



Ahh, you are correct.  Lowes is online as well (coupon says instore only on front, back shows the online code).


----------



## Glynis4

Does anyone know if Safeway coupons stack? I want to use the $100/100AM flyer coupon, and my $100/75AM from the mailed coupon booklet. And I have a $100/35AM load & go. Thanks!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Husband did the grocery shop _AND _he remembered to use a coupon!  Wait.... or the offer I pre-loaded to the card worked properly, spend $100/100 AM.   

He also admitted to me that for the next trip, Time = Money, and to please go ahead with booking Plaid VIPs for a tour!!!!  OMG wow.... he says he wants to do Disney "the Rich and Fancy way" in 2020 so I guess that means I have to investigate all that stuff.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Are you sure it was boom coupons you received in the mail?  A few people are receiving another promo, sounds like it might be it.
> 
> You can shop at Rona and Lowes through airmilesshops and pick up instore 2 hours later. *It will qualify for your airmilesshops purchase.*
> 
> Boom coupons for Rona and Lowes for this weekend can be found here:
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home
> Rona is online or instore, Lowes is instore only.


*Unless you have some other offer (seems to be some different ones that are targeted) the online offer is ONLY for travel bookings this time. I'm happy about it -- decided on a last minute trip this weekend and we'll be earning over my 1:1 ratio!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ha ha what fun.. my 17 yr old decided that is his dream job tip alone would be $300 plus a day and you rude and explore all day ..
I’m pushing him to stay the university route ha ha 



marcyleecorgan said:


> Husband did the grocery shop _AND _he remembered to use a coupon!  Wait.... or the offer I pre-loaded to the card worked properly, spend $100/100 AM.
> 
> He also admitted to me that for the next trip, Time = Money, and to please go ahead with booking Plaid VIPs for a tour!!!!  OMG wow.... he says he wants to do Disney "the Rich and Fancy way" in 2020 so I guess that means I have to investigate all that stuff.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys Shop
I ended up buying flowers and a few extra groceries.
I am missing my load N Go offers again :  total 80 airmiles,,, but the call center said they push those through for me.
Picked up mustard and relish--buy 1 get 5 airmiles
My total airmiles once they post will be 203.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

It's so dang chilly that I caved and ordered a new Garden Bristo heater table from airmiles.
Redeem for this product between March 20th, 2019 and September 16th, 2019 and earn 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles
3280 airmiles
After September 16th, 2019 AIR MILES Collectors can still redeem for this featured product but will not earn AIR MILES Bonus Miles. The AIR MILES Bonus Miles will appear in your Collector Account within 120 days after your purchase.


This new water-resistant Ener-G+ HEA-1575J67L-2 bistro table with infrared heat is efficient and economical. Very handy, it uses a standard AC wall outlet. Its infrared heat is hardly influenced by the wind and is totally silent. Designed to give heat where it is needed the most: your feet and legs. The heat then goes up to warm the rest of your body. Safe to use, the surface of the heater uses an exclusive cool touch technology and never gets burning hot.






Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Husband did the grocery shop _AND _he remembered to use a coupon!  Wait.... or the offer I pre-loaded to the card worked properly, spend $100/100 AM.
> 
> He also admitted to me that for the next trip, Time = Money, and to please go ahead with booking Plaid VIPs for a tour!!!!  OMG wow.... he says he wants to do Disney "the Rich and Fancy way" in 2020 so I guess that means I have to investigate all that stuff.



sounds super fun!! if you have the time to start a trip report or something, i bet lots
of us would love to live vicariously (and lavishly!!) through you


----------



## hdrolfe

Finally got around to getting my disney gift card at Rexall, used my BMO MC so that should count as my Boom coupon done. Only one I used. Also spent $25 got 50 AM from the spring flyer thing that came in the mail. Another 100 AM for my efforts. Did my groceries at Food Basics since it's right there, and cost me less than Sobeys would have. 

Kiddo took off with his friends before 10, I wonder if he'll come home for lunch at some point. He is enjoying the nice weather, as am I. But I was looking for freezies to get for him and couldn't find them at the store. I will have to go out again I guess. By nice weather, I mean it is finally above 0 for most of the day, and hasn't been raining all day long.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Unless you have some other offer (seems to be some different ones that are targeted) the online offer is ONLY for travel bookings this time. I'm happy about it -- decided on a last minute trip this weekend and we'll be earning over my 1:1 ratio!*




Yes was a totally different offer  I’m slow to the party blame it on the two jobs and 4 kids 1 dog and a cat


----------



## marchingstar

i ended up doing not too bad with the bonus boom promo.

100 miles at safeway (100$ in groceries is no prob for us)
125 miles at sobeys liquor (i’m an adult with a mortgage now, so it’s time for a stocked bar!)
?? miles at rona (i don’t have the receipt on me, but i got 1 bathtub worth )

plus i put it all on my mastercard, so that’s another 50. 

so 300-odd miles for the weekend. it feels nice to hunt again!


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone remember the offer sent from BMO MC April 2nd, get XX AM's when you spend XX$'s at Sobeys?  You could do it up to 5 times.  Everyone's offers were different in the spend and get category.  
Anyways, wondering if anyone else used this offer and if you have seen any AM's posted for it as yet.  I did it the five times but have not seen anything and BMO is usually very quick to post.  The offer does say they will be posted by June 30th so I'm not really worried, just wondering who else used the offer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email coupon, Monday to Wednesday, spend $50 get 50 airmiles:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/May20/May20_COUPON_AM5050.pdf


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone remember the offer sent from BMO MC April 2nd, get XX AM's when you spend XX$'s at Sobeys?  You could do it up to 5 times.  Everyone's offers were different in the spend and get category.
> Anyways, wondering if anyone else used this offer and if you have seen any AM's posted for it as yet.  I did it the five times but have not seen anything and BMO is usually very quick to post.  The offer does say they will be posted by June 30th so I'm not really worried, just wondering who else used the offer.



I agree BMO is usually quick to post. I used that offer and one I got in March similar terms. The T&C say they will post within 120 days so I guess we are waiting. I will post here when the AM finally do post to my account.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone remember the offer sent from BMO MC April 2nd, get XX AM's when you spend XX$'s at Sobeys?  You could do it up to 5 times.  Everyone's offers were different in the spend and get category.
> Anyways, wondering if anyone else used this offer and if you have seen any AM's posted for it as yet.  I did it the five times but have not seen anything and BMO is usually very quick to post.  The offer does say they will be posted by June 30th so I'm not really worried, just wondering who else used the offer.



I used it twice. Nothing yet!


----------



## bababear_50

I'm still waiting for my Sobeys "We Miss You" airmiles.
My Rexall Load N Go is spend 25$ get 25 airmiles,,,but I'm all stocked up right now.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tookie1000

i am also waiting for the We Miss You Miles, i thought i was the only one lol
Also have a few alirmiles shops that have not posted at all yet.


----------



## juniorbugman

I too am waiting for my We Miss you Miles.  I thought I had  missed out because somebody had posted a few weeks ago that they had received theirs and I hadn't.  Glad to see that nobody has gotten it yet.


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Sobeys today to use my L&G spend $25 get 50AM. I needed garden waste bags so I figured I might as well get them there. When I got to the cash the cashier had another coupon to scan. I guess it's the one from the coupon book so many of you are talking about. I am still waiting to see if I get any (3 accounts) in the mail. I spent $25.26 and received 100AM.


----------



## bababear_50

So Sobeys posted 225 airmiles and it just says Bonus miles,,,not sure what it's from..................
Too fast for weekend shop...................................
More than my *we miss you miles*
Oh well I'll take it.
21 May 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BONUS MILES +225


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I just got 300 airmiles from Sobeys so it must be the we miss you miles as my email said I would get 75 miles for each time I spent over $100 and I could use it 4 times.


----------



## hdrolfe

I also got my we miss you miles, 100 for 2 shops at 50 AM each. Perfect! another item I can cross off my tracking list.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> So Sobeys posted 225 airmiles and it just says Bonus miles,,,not sure what it's from..................
> Too fast for weekend shop...................................
> More than my *we miss you miles*
> Oh well I'll take it.
> 21 May 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES +225
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I think this is the “miss you” miles. I got 225 AM from Safeway and I’m pretty sure I only did this one 3x at 75 per time. So looks right to me.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> I think this is the “miss you” miles. I got 225 AM from Safeway and I’m pretty sure I only did this one 3x at 75 per time. So looks right to me.



Hi Hon
I think you are right,,,I thought I only did the offer two times but hey if they want to give me an extra 75 airmiles,,I'm all good with that.
Now if they could just HURRY up the Mega Miles It would be a great day!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I got my Miss You miles as well.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Same here!


----------



## Debbie

Ah...I got 80, but since I don't often shop Sobey's, I would have only shopped once. I'll take 80!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Did everyone else get the email about the airmilesshops assistant?  Chrome addon, reminds you to go through airmilesshops for purchases, 10AM just for installing an logging in.


----------



## ottawamom

Today is Wednesday people, Flyer day! I had to take the dog to the vet (annual check-up), so my head wasn't really on the game today. But now, we need to have a look at those flyers and see what's up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Did everyone else get the email about the airmilesshops assistant?  Chrome addon, reminds you to go through airmilesshops for purchases, 10AM just for installing an logging in.


*I shared that info in here last week, just happened on it the day it launched. I installed it, used it to book a hotel for London on Sunday night and the miles  have already posted. It is a great addition if it helps cut down on the number of times i need to chase down my online shopping!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Today is Wednesday people, Flyer day! I had to take the dog to the vet (annual check-up), so my head wasn't really on the game today. But now, we need to have a look at those flyers and see what's up.


*I've been a tad busy myself to even think about flyers! Had a specialized CT scan of my gut this morning that required the lovely colon prep yesterday (where is my sarcasm font?!) and then i had to down 2 L of some disgusting stuff when we got to the hospital. Got home and a gastritis attack decided to join the games.*

*I'll maybe get around to glancing at the flyers later this evening, or tomorrow morning at the latest. Hope people share any great scores they notice.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Not seeing anything great in the flyers for this week, Sobeys has the usual sort of offers. Same with Metro (for Ontario)


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been a tad busy myself to even think about flyers! Had a specialized CT scan of my gut this morning that required the lovely colon prep yesterday (where is my sarcasm font?!) and then i had to down 2 L of some disgusting stuff when we got to the hospital. Got home and a gastritis attack decided to join the games.*
> 
> *I'll maybe get around to glancing at the flyers later this evening, or tomorrow morning at the latest. Hope people share any great scores they notice.*



Save yourself the trouble, there's not much of interest AM-wise in the flyers this week. They must be saving up for another Blue Friday.


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods is really sad this week...not that it is ever really great but this week is pathetic.


----------



## bababear_50

Better late than never....sorry I'm so late--crazy day.
Multiple spends and product prices are just way too high this week.

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1315232


Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1315230
Mini bottles of Coca Cola or Dasani water $3.99 --must buy 3 pkgs get = 50 airmiles


Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1315590


Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1315235


To be honest No Frills $2 sales look better than anything airmiles connected.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1315769?page=4
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall's airmiles system was down all day today according to my cashiers.
Nothing showed up on my bill ...here's hoping they get whatever is broken fixed soon. 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

No what is it 




CanadianKrista said:


> Did everyone else get the email about the airmilesshops assistant?  Chrome addon, reminds you to go through airmilesshops for purchases, 10AM just for installing an logging in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> No what is it



*Still feeling crappy but here's the post i made about it last Wednesday, it worked really well for me and I'm already had the miles post from Hotel . com*




Donald - my hero said:


> *OO-EM-GEE! I was just poking around the Airmiles website to see if there's anything new and this popped up, I'm THRILLED to think that my online shopping might actually work without some serious chasing down. They've added a chrome extension!!! It looks pretty slick, I'm able to tell right away that I'm signed into my account while I'm shopping, I'm liking this!*
> 
> *Airmilesshop Portal Assistant via Chrome Extension *
> 
> *I'm currently looking for a hotel for this weekend, decided to check Expedia and this is how it appears, i clicked on the little airmiles symbol on the browser bar and this drop down showed up*
> *View attachment 401036*
> *It doesn't seem to work for every store but it's a huge step in the right direction!*


----------



## nicynot

Anybody still waiting on their mega miles to post?


----------



## ottawamom

Mega Miles is not expected to post until some time in early June at the earliest.


----------



## Donald - my hero

nicynot said:


> Anybody still waiting on their mega miles to post?


* I've got a timeline of when to expect the miles to post in the first post of the mega miles thread.  They usually show up around the end of the 6th week which isn't till mid June I believe. *


----------



## osully

I got 75AM from Sobeys - I only did one “miss you” promo - and it was Blue Friday I think! 


In other news I ordered a T-Fal Air Fryer using AM this week! It was around 1500AM with my onyx discount and it’s $170 on Amazon! I have wanted one for a while and summer coming up will be a great time to not have our oven on. Between this and the Instant Pot I am hoping my kitchen will stay cool this year!!


----------



## mort1331

osully said:


> I got 75AM from Sobeys - I only did one “miss you” promo - and it was Blue Friday I think!
> 
> 
> In other news I ordered a T-Fal Air Fryer using AM this week! It was around 1500AM with my onyx discount and it’s $170 on Amazon! I have wanted one for a while and summer coming up will be a great time to not have our oven on. Between this and the Instant Pot I am hoping my kitchen will stay cool this year!!


We have one. Little noisy and takes a while but works well. When we use it winter put in garage and summer on back deck. Just some suggestions. We have done a stir fry in it too. Swert potatoe frys too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

osully said:


> In other news I ordered a T-Fal Air Fryer using AM this week! It was around 1500AM with my onyx discount and it’s $170 on Amazon! I have wanted one for a while and summer coming up will be a great time to not have our oven on. Between this and the Instant Pot I am hoping my kitchen will stay cool this year!!



I have had one of those air fryers for a few years now.  I love it and pull it out at least once a week.  Our favorite ( and easiest meals ) is probably steak bites.  I buy one good cut of steak ( what ever is your favorite ) I cube it into little bite size pieces, add some bite size chopped asparagus and fresh white or crimini mushrooms a a little bit of onion sometimes...season with Montreal steak spice, garlic powder, and a little seasoning salt and cook for 12 minutes.  I add a tossed salad and viola your meal is complete!!!!  You will love your air fryer!


----------



## ottawamom

Just contacted AM about a March 29-Apr 29 offer for using my M/C. Use it once at Shell and once at Sobey (or their other branded stores) If used only 1 get 10AM if used at both stores get 50AM. The offer was an email offer from Airmiles. I only received 10 AM when it posted today under the BMO banner. I should have received 50AM. So I called AM about it. 35 minutes later this is what I get out of them "The rest of the Miles should be coming. If not, then you would have to contact BMO regarding the Miles. BMO has information regarding your purchases and what was purchased. BMO does the posting of the Miles."

Like they couldn't have told me that 30 minutes ago? Frustrating.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Was so excited used the metro app and it was buy goldfish and get 3 airmiles and they had the toy story goldfish .. I’ve never been so excited to buy goldfish lol


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't know such a thing existed. I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## juniorbugman

I have also found Mickey goldfish (I think they had them at Dollarama a while back).  Now I will have to go look for the Toy Story ones.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I took a pic but it’s too large to post ? Google them
They are adorable 


QUOTE="ottawamom, post: 60649337, member: 83558"]I didn't know such a thing existed. I'll have to keep an eye out for them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ottawamom

I thought it was time for a make-over. New look for summer!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I thought it was time for a make-over. New look for summer!



Love the new look!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

got to edit my signature as we get closer and closer to the AM goal... soon we will just be working on the hotel portion of the trip!


----------



## TammyLynn33

I saw in the door of foodland tonight the next blue Friday is May 31. It seems really early didn’t we just have one? I mean I’m perfectly ok  with another lol hopefully we can all get some miles


----------



## bababear_50

Stocked up on some water and pop 
Sobeys
200 airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> I saw in the door of foodland tonight the next blue Friday is May 31. It seems really early didn’t we just have one? I mean I’m perfectly ok  with another lol hopefully we can all get some miles



Hi Hon
That is very early for them to advertise,,,were there any products listed or just a sign saying that there is an upcoming Blue Friday?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Just a sign no items listed I too thought very odd



bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> That is very early for them to advertise,,,were there any products listed or just a sign saying that there is an upcoming Blue Friday?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just a sign no items listed I too thought very odd



Which Foodland location?


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m near Kingston 





ottawamom said:


> Which Foodland location?


----------



## ottawamom

I was hoping it was one near me. Let's hope it's province wide and not a local offer.


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m near Kingston


Is it the one in Amherstveiw?  I find them the most unreliable store and never have the GC's that are advertised.  They always tell me they arrived, they just don't know where they are.  Such a waste of time.


----------



## bababear_50

My take on the Mickey Mouse and Toy Story goldfish,,,,I can't just eat one OR two OR THREE ,,,,before you know it half the bag is gone.....very bad for my diet.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> My take on the Mickey Mouse and Toy Story goldfish,,,,I can't just eat one OR two OR THREE ,,,,before you know it half the bag is gone.....very bad for my diet.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yup me too.  Good thing I bought mine to serve at my car race party tomorrow.  I will share with my guests.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Maybe lol do I know you ? Ha ha 




tinkerone said:


> Is it the one in Amherstveiw?  I find them the most unreliable store and never have the GC's that are advertised.  They always tell me they arrived, they just don't know where they are.  Such a waste of time.


----------



## tinkerone

Not sure how much I like this new format.  I know I need to give it a few days to get used to but I'm not finding any of the threads I'm following, wonder if I need to refollow.  Oh well, I don't get any say in the matter so I'll just deal with it, lol.  How's everyone else enjoying it?

And what do you suppose this new points thing is that shows on our profile?  Or is it maybe something I've just never noticed?


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> Maybe lol do I know you ? Ha ha


No, but I know from our posts about Disney Gift cards at Shoppers from a while ago, that we lived in the same area.  Always good to have someone close with knowledge.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Vent
Ok I know you have a million and one things to do and you are distracted but for the love of God you are in control of a vehicle that has the power to kill someone.
Today at Home Depot a man out of nowhere (speeding) made a left hand turn in front of the garden center while watching the other way.
He hit my orange cart and sent it flying in the air with all my garden plants. Two more feet and it would have hit me. The flying cart almost hit another couple.
He did stop and apologised for not looking before turning and offered to pay to replace the plants and flowers. I was just so shook up I wanted to get home.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Vent
> Ok I know you have a million and one things to do and you are distracted but for the love of God you are in control of a vehicle that has the power to kill someone.
> Today at Home Depot a man out of nowhere (speeding) made a left hand turn in front of the garden center while watching the other way.
> He hit my orange cart and sent it flying in the air with all my garden plants. Two more feet and it would have hit me. The flying cart almost hit another couple.
> He did stop and apologised for not looking before turning and offered to pay to replace the plants and flowers. I was just so shock up I wanted to get home.


*OMG! That had to be so scary  I hate parking lots, both driving and walking because people never pay attention to anything other than their own vehicle. I hope you made it home safely and are sitting somewhere quiet enjoying the nice weather. (With a glass of something stronger than the water i'm sipping on ) 

Rest up and get your flowers another day!*


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Vent
> Ok I know you have a million and one things to do and you are distracted but for the love of God you are in control of a vehicle that has the power to kill someone.
> Today at Home Depot a man out of nowhere (speeding) made a left hand turn in front of the garden center while watching the other way.
> He hit my orange cart and sent it flying in the air with all my garden plants. Two more feet and it would have hit me. The flying cart almost hit another couple.
> He did stop and apologised for not looking before turning and offered to pay to replace the plants and flowers. I was just so shook up I wanted to get home.


Thank goodness you are not hurt! Take some booze to relax!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

So sorry . Glad you and everyone else are okay.  My son laughs at me but I refuse to let him drive in moat parking lots as I find them more dangerous than most highways 
QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 60655281, member: 138340"]
O/T
Vent
Ok I know you have a million and one things to do and you are distracted but for the love of God you are in control of a vehicle that has the power to kill someone.
Today at Home Depot a man out of nowhere (speeding) made a left hand turn in front of the garden center while watching the other way.
He hit my orange cart and sent it flying in the air with all my garden plants. Two more feet and it would have hit me. The flying cart almost hit another couple.
He did stop and apologised for not looking before turning and offered to pay to replace the plants and flowers. I was just so shook up I wanted to get home.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ottawamom

There must be an angel watching over you Mel. That was another close call. I'm glad you are Ok. When I drive through parking lots I crawl. You never know when some speed demon is going to cross your path (and that's in the car).

On a side note. This new update is going to take some getting used to. Not sure I like it. Here's a question for you to ponder. The little bell at the top of the page (notifications) now tells us that someone has "reacted to our post". If the only thing we can do is like a post (ie we can't Unlike a post) why not just say that they "liked our post" as they did before?


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> There must be an angel watching over you Mel. That was another close call. I'm glad you are Ok. When I drive through parking lots I crawl. You never know when some speed demon is going to cross your path (and that's in the car).
> 
> On a side note. This new update is going to take some getting used to. Not sure I like it. Here's a question for you to ponder. The little bell at the top of the page (notifications) now tells us that someone has "reacted to our post". If the only thing we can do is like a post (ie we can't Unlike a post) why not just say that they "liked our post" as they did before?



if you hold the ‘like’ button, you’ll see a range of responses (a couple different faces, from angry to sad to happy).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not really sure i like this new format, but then I'm never one to like change much at the best of times! I did just react to 2 of your posts to show that it is now possible to do more than just "like" but i ain't too sure i like the possibility of giving the peeps who tend to do nothing other than troll for conflict the ability to be "angry" There are many more emojis to use though AND they are now searchable as well! 

Oh well, it is much better than the over 24 hours that i wasn't able to even check in on my peeps! *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Oh well, it is much better than the over 24 hours that i wasn't able to even check in on my peeps!



Yes and it was down yesterday and I wasn't able to complain about my visit to Shell.  I went to my local Shell station to purchase lottery tickets with my air miles cash miles.  I had $60 worth of tickets rung through the cash and when I went to pay I said I wanted to use my airmiles and the cashier scanned my card and then said oh the system isn't working so would you like to pay for it cash.  I went nope and left the store.  Have no idea what happens to the tickets that he had already scanned out of their system.  Not my problem as I didn't have the $60 cash to pay for the tickets.  I save up my cash miles to treat my friends to gifts at my yearly Car Race party.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@juniorbugman I'm not 100% sure about this but i don't think you're able to use cash miles to buy lottery tickets.  I know you can't use them for gift cards anymore so I'm thinking the same applies to lottery??*


----------



## juniorbugman

I have done it recently and I will be trying it again this week to double check.  Maybe it was the rainy weather we had yesterday that made their system crash.  I had checked the Shell website before I left and it just said it was a maximum of $60 per transactions up to 5 per day. This is from the Shell airmiles site - get $10 off at the pump or instore (excluding tobacco, gift cards and phone cards) for every 95 AIR MILES Cash Miles redeemed. You can use AIR MILES Cash Miles in $10 increments up to $60 per transaction. Maximum 5 transactions up to $300 per day at Shell or $750 per day across all AIR MILES partners.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I have done it recently and I will be trying it again this week to double check.  Maybe it was the rainy weather we had yesterday that made their system crash.  I had checked the Shell website before I left and it just said it was a maximum of $60 per transactions up to 5 per day. This is from the Shell airmiles site - get $10 off at the pump or instore (excluding tobacco, gift cards and phone cards) for every 95 AIR MILES Cash Miles redeemed. You can use AIR MILES Cash Miles in $10 increments up to $60 per transaction. Maximum 5 transactions up to $300 per day at Shell or $750 per day across all AIR MILES partners.



*I was looking at the same info you shared but thought this wording might have covered the lottery ticket problem *
*(excluding tobacco products, Shell Gift Cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). *

*But if you've used them for lottery before, my mistake!*


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> if you hold the ‘like’ button, you’ll see a range of responses (a couple different faces, from angry to sad to happy).



Thanks, trust me to not look deeper into a new feature before posting. I have to agree I'm not sure about having some of the negative options available. It's nice to have other positive options but the negative option could become problematic quickly. I always figure if you don't like a post then simply move on and read the next one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've been MIA for a while....now there are a few pages to get caught up on.  I'm totally not loving this new format.  WTH??? I'm not usually a fan of change, unless I ask for it.

It's been a slow AM year for me so far but I'm finally within 51 miles of Onyx.  I think last year I was there by the end of March.  Although, if you add in the 3000 miles I collected on my DD's card it hasn't been so bad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

I'm not anymore enamored  with this new fangled look  than i was yesterday .. so many little annoyances that i supposed i *might* be able to work around eventually but for now they're just ticking me off! The colour I like to use for my font isn't one of the standards so unless i memorize the number associated with it I'll settle for this (i know, silly but hey, that's ME!) I can't access any of the formatting stuff on my phone, including the emojis (that means if i want to respond when I'm out i can't fancy it up till i get home, again silly), if i want to go back to the main board from any thread i need to scroll back to the top OR all the way to the bottom past gazillion ads and links, on my phone i can't go to say page 845 of this thread without going page by page by page (looks like i can on the computer), search feature SUCKS at the moment, i can't distinguish between a quoted comment and the response (also doesn't tell me WHO is being quoted) ETA -- i fixed this by myself! changed my "theme" to Disney Vacation Club , now it's working  and what's with all the blank space to the right. I guess I'm just old and don't like it when things change and they seemed "fine" without being tweaked 

BACK to our regulalry scheduled hunt, here's this week's Rexall coupon, not a bad return but since i don't have a threshold spend in my loaded offers I won't be using it

Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid May 27th - 29th


----------



## pigletto

I will hold off a little while before deciding how I feel on the new format. I always have a hard time adjusting at first when there’s a change like this but I eventually get the hang of it. 
An obvious plus for me is that on my IPad (which is what I use every day ) the old format was getting awful. Ads were covering posts so that I couldn’t read or respond to certain posts and ad banners were covering useful functions at the top of the page . So this format  is so much better for that.
But I agree that I don’t think we need the negative reactions . It will cause drama and hurt feelings and isn’t necessary IMO, 

It’s definitely all going to take some adjustment .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I hate when a page gets too busy.  It's hard enough to scroll through text, now there is lots of colour, images, etc.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh, and I think you get points for likes on your messages or something like that.  I've seen points also on the Inside Universal forums.


----------



## ottawamom

And apparently we get trophies. What are we, 10. I get reward enough just being part of this community who needs a  trophy? Just give me a good discount on travel that's all I want.

I just switched my preference to Default Medium. I find it much easier on my eyes to read and figure out what's going on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Vent
> Ok I know you have a million and one things to do and you are distracted but for the love of God you are in control of a vehicle that has the power to kill someone.
> Today at Home Depot a man out of nowhere (speeding) made a left hand turn in front of the garden center while watching the other way.
> He hit my orange cart and sent it flying in the air with all my garden plants. Two more feet and it would have hit me. The flying cart almost hit another couple.
> He did stop and apologised for not looking before turning and offered to pay to replace the plants and flowers. I was just so shook up I wanted to get home.



Oh my gosh, that is so scary!  I'm glad you are all right bababear.  I hope you are feeling much better today.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yeah not thrilled yet on new format but I did miss all you guys when boards were down ha ha I felt like something was missing


----------



## bababear_50

Feeling great today--thanks everyone!

Now what do we all want to be on sale for Blue Friday?

I vote ice cream!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Feeling great today--thanks everyone!
> 
> Now what do we all want to be on sale for Blue Friday?
> 
> I vote ice cream!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 403530


 
Mmm. I could use a good ice cream stock up for summer! 

Glad to hear you are ok


----------



## Ormond gigli

Has anyone been scanning airmiles through Samsung pay 3 times a week to get 25 miles?

If so, have you had any recent postings from Samsung? I got 2 postings middle of April and nothing since.

I'm wondering if I use the shortcut to Samsung pay on my lock screen is not counting, as opposed to opening the phone and going into the Samsung pay app.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Deleted...


----------



## hdrolfe

Have 50 AM showing up from BMO. I assume this is from a month or two back when I had to use my BMO card for a certain dollar amount to get 50 AM. But then it could be the bonus boom coupon. Though I would have expected that one to say Bonus Boom or something... what to cross off the list... any one else get these?


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Have 50 AM showing up from BMO. I assume this is from a month or two back when I had to use my BMO card for a certain dollar amount to get 50 AM. But then it could be the bonus boom coupon. Though I would have expected that one to say Bonus Boom or something... what to cross off the list... any one else get these?


I received them, not sure what for either.  Still waiting on the spend $60 get 100 Bmo offered for Sobeys.


----------



## osully

I like the new format! It’s working so much better on my chromebook and iPhone!


----------



## ottawamom

Pretty sure the 50 AM from BMO is for Bonus Boom. DH and I both did that one and we have both received 50AM overnight. The other spend at Sobeys and Shell were offers that only I received I got 10AM for one should have been 50AM and haven't seen anything for the May offer yet (same spend at Sobeys and Shell).


----------



## Silvermist999

I’m liking the new format, easier to read on my iPhone while commuting (like right now). Everything looks more sharp and brighter (yes I already wear glasses, lol).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DS23 is planning on going to Toronto at the end of June for a few days.  I had originally told him I would pay for his flight with miles (gasp!) as I figured it would only be 1500 or so.  Well, their flights are only $260 TAXES IN return from Halifax! So cheap.  He would still have to pay the taxes of $146.99, so my portion is 1870 miles on $114! That is NOT a good return on the miles.  
I think I might just give him the $114 and keep my miles...thoughts?


----------



## hdrolfe

I was hoping it was my BMO offer for shopping at Sobeys in April, I had spend $100 on my BMO at Sobeys (cumulative over April, had to activate) and get 50 AM. I didn't want to have to chase that one down and thought it was too quick for the bonus boom offer. I guess I'll have to figure this out so I know which offer to chase down.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DS23 is planning on going to Toronto at the end of June for a few days.  I had originally told him I would pay for his flight with miles (gasp!) as I figured it would only be 1500 or so.  Well, their flights are only $260 TAXES IN return from Halifax! So cheap.  He would still have to pay the taxes of $146.99, so my portion is 1870 miles on $114! That is NOT a good return on the miles.
> I think I might just give him the $114 and keep my miles...thoughts?


Definitely don't use your miles on that one. Your 1870 miles are worth a lot more than $114. I am constantly doing the 95/$10 conversion when trying to decide if I should use miles or not. Great deal on the flight by the way.


----------



## blue888

Crossing my fingers for blue Friday in Alberta.  I missed the last one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DS23 is planning on going to Toronto at the end of June for a few days. I had originally told him I would pay for his flight with miles (gasp!) as I figured it would only be 1500 or so. Well, their flights are only $260 TAXES IN return from Halifax! So cheap. He would still have to pay the taxes of $146.99, so my portion is 1870 miles on $114! That is NOT a good return on the miles.
> I think I might just give him the $114 and keep my miles...thoughts?




I would keep the miles and just give pay the difference.  Sometimes I shake my head at the amount of miles.  I had a similar situation when I was going to use my AM for a flight for my mom so she could come here for DD wedding shower ( i didn't want her to miss that )  So I paid cash for her trip and told her Happy Mother's and Birthday!!! lol  She was a happy camper with that


----------



## Donald - my hero

Ormond gigli said:


> Has anyone been scanning airmiles through Samsung pay 3 times a week to get 25 miles?
> 
> If so, have you had any recent postings from Samsung? I got 2 postings middle of April and nothing since.
> 
> I'm wondering if I use the shortcut to Samsung pay on my lock screen is not counting, as opposed to opening the phone and going into the Samsung pay app.


*I can't provide an answer but i find that quoting a post sometimes has others notice it again. I have tried repeatedly to get Samsung Pay to work on my phone with zero luck. It worked fine until i decided to add a second fingerprint when i was baking one day and the one i was using was a tad greasy. The next time i opened the app it just hung, spinning and spinning and spinning wanting me to either use my fingerprint or use a PIN. Very frustrating and Samsung has been zero help, suggesting I reset my phone to factory settings even though they're not sure that would help.

SO GANG, anyone have an answer to this question?*


----------



## marchingstar

blue888 said:


> Crossing my fingers for blue Friday in Alberta.  I missed the last one.



I could use one too! Although I’m not sure what I’m hoping will be included...maybe some freezer foods and treats?


----------



## panez

Ormond gigli said:


> Has anyone been scanning airmiles through Samsung pay 3 times a week to get 25 miles?
> 
> If so, have you had any recent postings from Samsung? I got 2 postings middle of April and nothing since.
> 
> I'm wondering if I use the shortcut to Samsung pay on my lock screen is not counting, as opposed to opening the phone and going into the Samsung pay app.


Yes I've had the same issue.  May times got my 25 miles and then after April 20th nothing!  I got a new phone and I've been using Samsung pay from the lock screen too so now I'm kinda worried.  I'm going back to the old fashioned way for this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Have 50 AM showing up from BMO. I assume this is from a month or two back when I had to use my BMO card for a certain dollar amount to get 50 AM. But then it could be the bonus boom coupon. Though I would have expected that one to say Bonus Boom or something... what to cross off the list... any one else get these?



I received them too (Boom boom is the only BMO airmiles I'm waiting on).


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I love the new look of disboards!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro Ontario, for week of Thursday May 30, 25 airmiles when you spend $25 loadable offer.  Posted on smartcanucks.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/431195-metro-gta-may-30-june-5-a-canada/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just want to say again how much i love using my "free" Airmiles merchandise! Thanks for helping me earn these great "gifts to ME" Spent the afternoon with Max the Mighty Mixer getting a batch of chocolate chip cookies into the freezer. Went from 7 lbs of dough 

to 13 dozen cookies that are now in the freezer waiting to be baked!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Omg, I love cookie dough !


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Lawton's Drugs to jump on a double dip. Spend $35 in Our Compliments products, get 95 miles and spend $20, get 25 miles. I haven't been as diligent with my air miles collecting so this was very much needed for the account!  At Sobeys, I also jumped on buy 6 YOP smoothies, get 40 miles ($7.50), which I will probably do again tomorrow before the new flyer comes out Thursday.

On a sad note, DH's company just told them they couldn't use Shell anymore for their gas! WHAT?!  Ugh.  I guess it's back to Irving for him, but Shell has so many better offers. At least Shell's are on 25L fill ups, which I can do. Irving is usually 35L, which my car would need to have zero gas in it to do.


----------



## bababear_50

Mmmmmm Cookies,,,
Got my heater Table from airmiles for the backyard today!
Oh so toasty.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Ormond gigli

panez said:


> Yes I've had the same issue.  May times got my 25 miles and then after April 20th nothing!  I got a new phone and I've been using Samsung pay from the lock screen too so now I'm kinda worried.  I'm going back to the old fashioned way for this week so fingers crossed.



I think it's a good sign that I haven't seen anyone else have posted Samsung miles since April. Hopefully they'll dump all at once soon. With the total of 50 miles a week for next couple weeks I should have a good 250 - 300 miles due just for using Samsung pay to swipe airmiles card.


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> Yes and it was down yesterday and I wasn't able to complain about my visit to Shell.  I went to my local Shell station to purchase lottery tickets with my air miles cash miles.  I had $60 worth of tickets rung through the cash and when I went to pay I said I wanted to use my airmiles and the cashier scanned my card and then said oh the system isn't working so would you like to pay for it cash.  I went nope and left the store.  Have no idea what happens to the tickets that he had already scanned out of their system.  Not my problem as I didn't have the $60 cash to pay for the tickets.  I save up my cash miles to treat my friends to gifts at my yearly Car Race party.





> juniorbugman said:
> I have done it recently and I will be trying it again this week to double check. Maybe it was the rainy weather we had yesterday that made their system crash. I had checked the Shell website before I left and it just said it was a maximum of $60 per transactions up to 5 per day. This is from the Shell airmiles site - get $10 off at the pump or instore (excluding tobacco, gift cards and phone cards) for every 95 AIR MILES Cash Miles redeemed. You can use AIR MILES Cash Miles in $10 increments up to $60 per transaction. Maximum 5 transactions up to $300 per day at Shell or $750 per day across all AIR MILES partners.


*I was looking at the same info you shared but thought this wording might have covered the lottery ticket problem 
(excluding tobacco products, Shell Gift Cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). 

But if you've used them for lottery before, my mistake!*

So I am happy to report that you can still cash in air miles at Shell to purchase lottery tickets.  I went back today and was able to cash in $20 in lottery and that was all that I had purchased so maybe they did have some glitch on Saturday.  And the better part of it was I bought 4 scratch tickets and so far 3 of the 4 are winners.  Spin spin spin


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Mmmmmm Cookies,,,View attachment 403927
> Got my heater Table from airmiles for the backyard today!
> Oh so toasty.
> Hugs
> Mel


I should have purchased one of those too. With the way "Spring" is shaping up here the heater is the only way to get warm. (I refuse to put the furnace on at the end of May). MIght need it for our summer too.

You guys with all these cookies, I might need to bake a batch tomorrow,


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday! (at least out west)

and from a quick glance, it looks like a decent one for me. I don't mind keeping some jars of salsa in the pantry, and to fit some sausage and fresh pasta in the freezer (around the ice cream, that is!)


----------



## bababear_50

Ice cream at Sobeys--YEAH!!
Blue Friday Sobeys Ontario

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1316342?page=3
Foodland Ontario
Blue Friday
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1316349
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1316559


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ben & Jerry's Ice cream at Sobeys--YEAH!!
> Blue Friday Sobeys Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1316342?page=3
> 
> Foodland Ontario
> Blue Friday
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1316349
> Metro Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1316559
> Ice cream
> Buy 2 get 15 bonus airmiles
> Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream, Magnum or Fruttare Bars or Hellmann's Mayonnaise
> $4.99 each



*You can add Haagen Dazz to the ice cream at Sobey's list as well! $4.49 buy 2 get 30 AM

OOH and one of our favourite offers at Metro .. the flavoured San Pelligrino $5.44 buy 2 get 25 AM. Kinda expensive but we don't really drink anything other than water so this is a real treat!*


----------



## Silvermist999

This Blue Friday looks pretty good to me!  Need to look closer at the flyer later!


----------



## osully

Hmmm that is a good price on Johnsonville Sausages... I might just go do that offer!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm thinking that this Blue Friday really stinks.  There is very little that I would want.   Foodland is slightly more appealing because of the Prime chicken, oatmeal and Tostitos  but for me it's a good 30 minute drive to get there.  The Brampton store is so small I think it might be really hard to make the $100 for the extra coupon.

@bababear_50  you go to Foodland...do you go to the Vodden store or is there one that I'm not aware of that's closer?


----------



## hdrolfe

Quick glance at blue Friday Ontario - wish I had more money in the budget this week! I will have to be selective I guess, and not going for the $100 sadly.


----------



## ottawamom

I will do Blue Friday at Sobeys $100 spend will be able to do 430AM. I find I am only buying things I know I will use in the next 3-4 weeks. I've still got lots of stock piled goods in the basement to work my way through. I find it difficult to pass up a good deal but I'm not buying things I shouldn't eat (even if they are a great deal). Foodland, I will pick up some Prime chicken.

I will be doing the Metro offer spend $25 get 25 AM on two different cards to pick up a few other things there. With all the shopping my AM accounts should go up by 560AM in total (Sobeys, Foodland, Metro)


----------



## Aladora

Blue Friday for Thrifty Foods and Haagen-Dazs is on the list! 

Thrifty Foods


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Of course it's Blue Friday this week  The son has graduation exercises starting at 12:00 pm...the dd flies in at 8:20 in the morning, family will be coming by...gotta have everyone ready to leave and get seats by 11:00 or so.  lol.  And of course there were things I would have bought.  Might see if I can swing a quick shop since our Safeway opens at 7:30 now...I'll go before I pick up the DD at the airport...then come home and start wrangling everyone to get ready!!!!  Where there is a will, there is a way!!!! lol  

Edited to include...I'm going to try to get a Blue Friday shop in...as I've only collected 1500 AM so far this year because I have been super busy, and also...the offers on Blue Friday have been dismal for things we eat...but ICE CREAM!!!!  and pasta and some of the sausages and bacon...we will use those in our house for the summer!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just time for some quick flyer links -- in the process of updating first post but running behind 
If anyone is wanting me to add other links to the first post let me know -- Thrifty & IGA i think??
Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*New link for the Rexall Survey coupon .. remember this is strictly a YMMV coupon, depending on the store it could be applied BEFORE tax 
 Spend $25 get $5.00 off Valid until July 9th 

If you're still seeing a June date, clear your history for the last hour, refresh the page and the new one should pop up!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*



Has anyone used email coupon and LGO Rexall offer this week, just wondering if still combining ok???

Rexall weekend 100am when you spend $50 is better than most Rexall weekend deals lately IMHO


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> Blue Friday for Thrifty Foods and Haagen-Dazs is on the list!
> 
> Thrifty Foods





Donald - my hero said:


> *Just time for some quick flyer links -- in the process of updating first post but running behind
> If anyone is wanting me to add other links to the first post let me know -- Thrifty & IGA i think??
> Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
> *Urban Fresh Flyer
> Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Foodland Atlantic Flyer*



Thrifty Foods link in my quoted post.


----------



## mort1331

Wow this is one blue friday I think will make sense for me.
The Ben and Jerrys icecream is similar deal to Haagen Dazs, The Old el Paso and Tosotitos are good. Now hope they have enough in stock. Not like last time/.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm thinking that this Blue Friday really stinks.  There is very little that I would want.   Foodland is slightly more appealing because of the Prime chicken, oatmeal and Tostitos  but for me it's a good 30 minute drive to get there.  The Brampton store is so small I think it might be really hard to make the $100 for the extra coupon.
> 
> @bababear_50  you go to Foodland...do you go to the Vodden store or is there one that I'm not aware of that's closer?



Hi 
Yes the Brampton one is the one I go to--about 1/2 hour for me too. The problem I have had is they don't always have stuff that is advertised for Blue Fridays. 
I don't know of one that is any closer.
I'm interested in the Prime Chicken too.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Mmmmmm Cookies,,,View attachment 403927
> Got my heater Table from airmiles for the backyard today!
> Oh so toasty.
> Hugs
> Mel





Stop ha ha I’m Day 5 no sugar no crap I can’t take this pic looks so yummy lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Stop ha ha I’m Day 5 no sugar no crap I can’t take this pic looks so yummy lol


*Well, does it make you feel any better to know that i can't even EAT those cookies i made yesterday  I'm not supposed to have much chocolate and i would rather my small weekly allotment go towards Haagen Daz Chocolate Peanut Butter ice cream!!!

I seriously doubt I'd be able to handle a no sugar diet, I don't eat much but must admit i crave things like gummies far too often *


----------



## bababear_50

I'm trying to put together a list for Friday at Foodland.
I just changed my diet today,,,,,,,,I've got to get the BP under control
doc says no ice cream for me.......................sooooooooo....

1.spend $100 get 100 airmiles coupon
2.oatmeal 6 boxes=100 airmiles ($18.00)
3.Prime chicken 10 boxes=250 airmiles ($79.90)
total 450 airmiles
Do you think fruit sticks count as a fruit?.
Ohhhh cinnamon is supposed to be good for your BP,,,,,Hmmmm maybe some cinnamon buns?
Happy grocery list making
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I'm trying to put together a list for Friday at Foodland.
> I just changed my diet today,,,,,,,,I've got to get the BP under control
> doc says no ice cream for me.......................sooooooooo....
> 
> 1.spend $100 get 100 airmiles coupon
> 2.oatmeal 6 boxes=100 airmiles ($18.00)
> 3.Prime chicken 10 boxes=250 airmiles ($79.90)
> total 450 airmiles
> Do you think fruit sticks count as a fruit?.
> Ohhhh cinnamon is supposed to be good for your BP,,,,,Hmmmm maybe some cinnamon buns?
> Happy grocery list making
> Hugs
> Mel



What about the Good North "ice cream" it's healthier than ice cream I believe. It's higher in protein, lower in sugar/fat. Not sure how good it tastes though!


----------



## ottawamom

DS came home to open up his trailer which will be in my driveway all summer. I asked him if he wanted some of the items I'm not purchasing anymore and of course he said "yes". I guess I'm paying for them too. My Blue Friday shop ballooned to 830AM with a $200 spend. I feel like I'm accomplishing more with that.

Can I double dip the loadable threshold spend with the Blue Friday $100 spend?


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> I'm trying to put together a list for Friday at Foodland.
> I just changed my diet today,,,,,,,,I've got to get the BP under control
> doc says no ice cream for me.......................sooooooooo....
> 
> 1.spend $100 get 100 airmiles coupon
> 2.oatmeal 6 boxes=100 airmiles ($18.00)
> 3.Prime chicken 10 boxes=250 airmiles ($79.90)
> total 450 airmiles
> Do you think fruit sticks count as a fruit?.
> Ohhhh cinnamon is supposed to be good for your BP,,,,,Hmmmm maybe some cinnamon buns?
> Happy grocery list making
> Hugs
> Mel




I swear I thought my flyer said spend 100 get 50 airmiles ? Or was I wrong


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> I swear I thought my flyer said spend 100 get 50 airmiles ? Or was I wrong



*Ontario is spend $100 get 100 AM but for the Atlantic provinces, that offer is spend $100 get 50 AM*


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Why does Airmiles prefer Ontario? Quebec offers are always so much less and it appears Atlantic provinces lack as well. Why??


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I'm trying to put together a list for Friday at Foodland.
> I just changed my diet today,,,,,,,,I've got to get the BP under control
> doc says no ice cream for me.......................sooooooooo....
> 
> 1.spend $100 get 100 airmiles coupon
> 2.oatmeal 6 boxes=100 airmiles ($18.00)
> 3.Prime chicken 10 boxes=250 airmiles ($79.90)
> total 450 airmiles
> Do you think fruit sticks count as a fruit?.
> Ohhhh cinnamon is supposed to be good for your BP,,,,,Hmmmm maybe some cinnamon buns?
> Happy grocery list making
> Hugs
> Mel



Do you drink tea at all Mel?  I drink one cup most days, sometimes two.  I heard the same thing about cinnamon years ago for lowering blood pressure and other health benefits.  I've been adding a dash of cinnamon to my tea for the past 9 years now.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> DS came home to open up his trailer which will be in my driveway all summer. I asked him if he wanted some of the items I'm not purchasing anymore and of course he said "yes". I guess I'm paying for them too. My Blue Friday shop ballooned to 830AM with a $200 spend. I feel like I'm accomplishing more with that.
> 
> Can I double dip the loadable threshold spend with the Blue Friday $100 spend?



I've done it in the past.  Loaded the offer on our card (one happened to be for $100 spend) and just handed in the coupon and received both.  Our limits are $175/$200 now so no double dipping for us this round.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ontario is spend $100 get 100 AM but for the Atlantic provinces, that offer is spend $100 get 50 AM*





I must have been looking at wrong  flyer.. oops .. much better and I work fri-mon eves so easy foods for kiddos for dinner  should hit that


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> What about the Good North "ice cream" it's healthier than ice cream I believe. It's higher in protein, lower in sugar/fat. Not sure how good it tastes though!



I will have a look,thanks Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Do you drink tea at all Mel?  I drink one cup most days, sometimes two.  I heard the same thing about cinnamon years ago for lowering blood pressure and other health benefits.  I've been adding a dash of cinnamon to my tea for the past 9 years now.


I actually love tea and drink it more than coffee. I usually put cinnamon in at Starbucks but I think I'll pick up some for home. Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Tasty Rewards has a printable coupon that goes with Blue Friday.

Blue Friday has Tostitos chips/sauce buy 4 at $11 get 50 miles (.22 cents per mile).  Two coupons of save $1.50 when you purchase 1 chips AND 1 sauce.  Give the cashier two coupons to get $3 off, bringing it down to 4 at $8 get 50 miles = .16 cents per mile.

You only get the print the coupon once but if you have a printer that scans/prints you can print more.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Tasty Rewards has a printable coupon that goes with Blue Friday.
> 
> Blue Friday has Tostitos chips/sauce buy 4 at $11 get 50 miles (.22 cents per mile).  Two coupons of save $1.50 when you purchase 1 chips AND 1 sauce.  Give the cashier two coupons to get $3 off, bringing it down to 4 at $8 get 50 miles = .16 cents per mile.
> 
> You only get the print the coupon once but if you have a printer that scans/prints you can print more.



*I know that our Metro only allows us to use ONE coupon per transaction -- yes I know, you're talking about Sobey's/Foodland (not sure which store has this offer) but just curious if anyone has ever had success using 2 of the same coupons at the same time? If so this would be a great deal.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just in the process of cleaning up my email (haven't been well enough to sit at my desk for any length of time for days ) and came across an offer i needed to load to the card. Check your inbox to see if you have this one. There is pretty close to zero chance we'll be using it (unless another appliance decides to kick the bucket) but i loaded it anyway!
**ETA the partners are Lowes, Rona, Ace & Rona Depot*


​

Get started on that home project you've been thinking about.
Now's the time to take advantage of this incredible offer.​

​

All you have to do is:​

​

1.​*Activate** your offer.*

​

2.​*Shop at any of the above Partners* and spend $250 from May 29 to June 4, 2019.1

​

3.​Pay for your qualifying purchase with your *BMO AIR MILES Mastercard* and show your AIR MILES Card.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got it too.  Mine is spend $50 at Lowe's, Rona, Ace, Reno Depot and get 150 miles.  We only have a Rona, so going around the house this weekend to see if we need anything.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got it too.  Mine is spend $50 at Lowe's, Rona, Ace, Reno Depot and get 150 miles.  We only have a Rona, so going around the house this weekend to see if we need anything.



I received the same offer but spend 75$ for 150 AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got it too.  Mine is spend $50 at Lowe's, Rona, Ace, Reno Depot and get 150 miles.  We only have a Rona, so going around the house this weekend to see if we need anything.





isabellea said:


> I received the same offer but spend 75$ for 150 AM.


*Mine is so high thanks to Owen the Amazing Oven we bought from Lowes. Normally we might spend $50 per YEAR at any of those stores, we prefer to shop at the local Home Hardware instead of the big chain stores.*


----------



## Raimiette

Random Q ladies (and gentlemen I suppose).  Does anyone know when the AMs tickets for Disneyland will be available for the 2020 year?  Is there a time of year they usually become available?

I'm trying to "pay" for an early 2020 Disneyland trip entirely with Airmiles and am working out timelines.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I know that our Metro only allows us to use ONE coupon per transaction -- yes I know, you're talking about Sobey's/Foodland (not sure which store has this offer) but just curious if anyone has ever had success using 2 of the same coupons at the same time? If so this would be a great deal.*



I have used multiple coupons on the same transaction on three Blue Friday's at Sobey's.  Twice with Quaker bars, once with Quaker instant cereal, and another time with a frozen dinner meal.  I'll be bringing two of those coupons with me tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

Lists prepared. Gift Cards safely tucked away in my purse. Shopping bags by the door. Going to bed early, DS is getting my up at 6:00am. I'm locked and loaded and ready for Blue Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought you would all enjoy the saga of Blue Friday for The Duck! (if not, scroll on by  )
It's a Toronto day for me and since I'm seeing the Dr as well, hubby is joining me and we're spending the day in the city. I told him it's Blue Friday and he muttered, guess we'll miss it this time. I showed him that ice cream is included and an evil grin crossed his face as he said "Sobey's is open 24 hours, we just need to check out by 11:59"  Kewl, ok, I'm down with that, head into the city for the day, come home on the GO Train, get in the car and drive 30 minutes to get ice cream. During our walk after dinner last night he asked if Urban Fresh is playing the game as well and when i said yes he winked and said "how much would we normally pay for dessert out anyway? How about an entire container of ice cream and a Beaver Tail for lunch" *


----------



## ottawamom

My Blue Friday. I was up at 5:30 (DS alarm went off). At the Foodland I go to at 5:50, shopping done and back in the car at 6:10 (253AM $65 spend). Off to Sobeys, arrive at Sobeys at 6:30 (they don't open until 7am). Play a few games on my phone and review my list while I wait. Prioritize my shopping for the store. Sausages first... buns last. Out of the store and back on my way home at 7:25 (712AM on a spend of $160). My loaded threshold spend did stack with the Blue Friday coupon.

Groceries all put away 3 hours after I left home. Back to bed for me now because that was way too early a start for my day. It was a good day hunting!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> * "how much would we normally pay for dessert out anyway? How about an entire container of ice cream and a Beaver Tail for lunch" *


I may or may not have done something similar in the past.


----------



## Debbie

Well done, Ottawamom. I'm trying to decide if a trip across the city (35/40 min each way) is worth it for me.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I stocked up this am $116 spent ( I’m on a crazy work stretch ) but ended up with 435 miles I think it was . Probably my best shop yet and mostly on stuff we actually need


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm looking at about $40-50 (depending on my regular groceries) and about 160 AM. if everything is in stock. I don't have a big budget today and need to hit up Rexall for a few items, so will also be doing spend $50 get 100 AM there. If my budget were better this week I'd be doing more for sure. Hoping for some ice cream, taco shells and tortillas and salsa. that's about it! I won't be hitting the $100 this time for sure.


----------



## pigletto

Ok I wasn’t sure we could do a shop this week as instead of regular busy this week, our lives have been absolutely crazy busy. I was up making soup and cookies for a lunch I’m hosting at 9 pm last night and watching the Raptors until 11:30. I hit the ground running at 6 am this morning but figured I could take 15 minutes with my coffee to bang out a list. Dh hit the store at opening and got it all done for us.

$139.18 , 640 airmiles and all stocked up on summer snacks , Tostitos , wraps , salsa , sausages etc . Things we definitely use at great prices. 

The only hiccup was I forgot to give DH gift cards we still had left from Mega Miles but that’s fine , we will use them .


----------



## isabellea

Drove to Foodland in Vankleek Hill (I love that store, they always have everything in stock and the cashier is always helpful) and got 586 AM for 184$. Not bad!


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> Well done, Ottawamom. I'm trying to decide if a trip across the city (35/40 min each way) is worth it for me.



The nice thing about being on the road at 5:30 and 6:00am is that I had the road pretty much to myself. By the time I came out of Sobeys I was in the morning rush from the burbs but I took a few back roads and avoided the worst of it.



hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at about $40-50 (depending on my regular groceries) and about 160 AM. if everything is in stock. I don't have a big budget today and need to hit up Rexall for a few items, so will also be doing spend $50 get 100 AM there. If my budget were better this week I'd be doing more for sure. Hoping for some ice cream, taco shells and tortillas and salsa. that's about it! I won't be hitting the $100 this time for sure.



They had a good stock of those left when I left the store. Unless someone goes in and cleans them out you should be able to get items.

On a side note; I must say I've gotten used to the new format for the boards. I haven't seen what it is like on my phone yet (where I understand the greatest improvement is)


----------



## DucksDad

Blue Friday Haul
$317.44 spread over three $100+ orders at Sobeys
1150 AM = 550 points + 300 for the Spend $100 get 100 points + 300 points (used two of my buy $150 get 150 points gift cards from last month - I know these have already posted but I like to count them when I use them)
Plus another $9 in Shell Gas savings from the three "Save 5 cents" coupons

Nice little Friday.


----------



## marchingstar

first blue friday in my new neighborhood and this safeway is great! i had a problem with some miles not showing up and the employees were really helpful.

spent 210$ (including some regular groceries we needed) and earned 631 miles.

edited, since we’re keeping track: my personal offer spend threshold didn’t stack with the flyer coupon, but they never do out here. it seems like a regional thing?


----------



## spiffgirl101

I plan on hitting my local Sobeys after work today. DS10 will be at a birthday party so I don't have to worry about non Blue Friday items hitting my cart .
Hopefully they won't be sold out of the items I plan to buy. There wasn't a lot that we needed, but I am still hoping for at least 250 AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I managed to get out of work at noon and made the 30 minute trek to Foodland.  I spent $113 and earned 465 Miles.  If I have time later I will go to Sobeys and get some ice cream....if there’s any left.  I’m still going to need most of my regular groceries though.


----------



## Silvermist999

Spent $142 at Sobeys, earned 542 AM.  My loaded offers, including my threshold offer all stacked nicely this time.  The Haagen Daz bars were almost all cleared out, but I managed to get 6 boxes.  I noticed quite a few AM collectors with their carts full of similar items, lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did two shops at Sobeys, I had a number of "maybe" items on my list but decided to only do the tostitos promo.  

Shop 1: $88 ($22 tostitos, rest regular groceries which I was surprisingly very happy with the prices).  225am (100 tostitos blue friday, 100 $100 bonus, 20 sale products, 5 base and 5 cents/l gas coupon)
Shop 2: $14 on tostitos, 101am

Total spend $102, earned 326am.

I had tentatively planned on going to Foodland but decided to pass, too far away to justify the trip.  I need to do a last fillup at Shell today (our last day for the January Shell text offer is today and am one short for a May personal offer 25l fillup promo) so I may make it to Foodland yet.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I don't believe this has been posted, 10% off Rona giftcards until June 2, buy online only.  I never see Rona giftcards anywhere let alone on sale so I'm definitely doing this one.  Only issue is you can't use them online so not helpful as an airmilesshops partner and you won't get airmiles for buying them.

From Rona's website:


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sooo, yes urban Fresh had Blue Friday happening but ice cream wasn't included,  heck it wasn't even remotely on sale at 6.99 a tub  that meant just the beavertails and hope of finding ice cream wherever we finally make it to Kitchener. 

*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo, yes urban Fresh had Blue Friday happening but ice cream wasn't included,  heck it wasn't even remotely on sale at 6.99 a tub  that meant just the beavertails and hope of finding ice cream wherever we finally make it to Kitchener.
> 
> View attachment 404970*



darn, but that still looks like a nice treat!


----------



## star72232

I managed a Blue Friday today.  $104 spent, 445AM earned.  Sobeys in Cambridge had lots of stock, even though I was there after noon.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo, yes urban Fresh had Blue Friday happening but ice cream wasn't included,  heck it wasn't even remotely on sale at 6.99 a tub  that meant just the beavertails and hope of finding ice cream wherever we finally make it to Kitchener.
> 
> View attachment 404970*



I spy with my little eye a Killaloe Sunrise!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sooo, yes urban Fresh had Blue Friday happening but ice cream wasn't included,  heck it wasn't even remotely on sale at 6.99 a tub  that meant just the beavertails and hope of finding ice cream wherever we finally make it to Kitchener.
> 
> View attachment 404970*


 It's been a long time since I had a Beaver Tail. My step-mom has never had one. I'll have to go pick her up and go get one next week. They look so yummy...


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Greece and squeaked in some Blue Friday shopping! It definitely wasn't my best ever, but there were quite a few things we needed that weren't on the Blue Friday sale.  Ended up spending $192, and earned 424 AM.  

I've been watching some of the coverage/posts about Galaxy's Edge at DL today and wishing we were there...


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Sooo, yes urban Fresh had Blue Friday happening but ice cream wasn't included, heck it wasn't even remotely on sale at 6.99 a tub that meant just the beavertails and hope of finding ice cream wherever we finally make it to Kitchener.


But you had Beaver tails so that makes it all better.


----------



## hdrolfe

Did Rexall, $50.95 before taxes for 102 AM. Sobeys was a bit strange, I was 50 AM short and realized he hadn't charged me for the 4th taco shells, so I stopped at the counter and paid for that and got the 50 AM. I spent $63.50 for 162 AM, which is not the best but included some regular stuff, and 4 tubs of ice cream for me  Hey, the kid got nachos and doritos from Rexall so he's all set!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Got  480 AM on a $120 spend (and that included the Tims K-cups which I will get reimbursed from work for!). 

I'm in Ottawa next week and definitely getting a Beaver Tail while there!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh, I got a "we miss you" email for Global Pet Foods, I have to use the coupon but can get 20 AM for a $20 spend or 60 AM for a $75 spend. I will probably do the $20, need some cat food any way.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Well, I ended up spending$168 for 381 am at Sobeys. Not the best, but there were a few things we needed that were not part of Blue Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Shop.ca *We Need To Talk * email ,,spend $20.00 get 25 bonus airmiles....naw not today.(Good until June 13th).
Sobeys and Foodland Blue Friday today.
662 airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

I stopped by Thrifty Foods after work today. Spent $100.74 and got 375AM. I also saved 31%!

I think this might be my best ROI at Thrifty Foods!


----------



## mort1331

Great job all. We were $111 for 390am. No taco raps left no mild salsa left so missed out there. But girls are happy in house with 8 new icecreams they get to try.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Spent $250, earned 525 AM


----------



## cari12

Safeway Blue Friday spent $147, got 431 AM. Was pleasantly surprised they had everything except the Dempsters hot dog buns since I had to go after work. DH is happy they had the bacon ! Last blue Friday our Safeway had no bacon left.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We bought 4 tubs of ice cream, 2 boxes of "ice cream on a stick" , a bag of burger buns and a bag of hot dog buns.
Spent just over $35 and snagged 111 miles, we're both happy with that return!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Admittedly I went a little wild with taco sauce and salsa and refried beans.  Missed out on the taco shells but that is okay. As you can tell we eat a lot of tacos!
Got some ice cream... okay a lot of ice cream... 
Our favorite granola also had AM so I bought that.  and some other things...
I am SO CLOSE to our goal and then I can level up the goals a bit!


----------



## bababear_50

I want to build a few cash airmiles.
Question,,,do you think Mega Miles could get posted this weekend?
I am thinking of switching over today for a Rexall spend $50 get 100 airmiles.
I don't want to get caught with my Mega Miles going into cash.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I spent $162 and earned 294.  I did the Tim's coffee pods, buns, nature valley bars/fruit by the foot treats, tostitos and I had a threshold offer of $125/60 miles, plus a few targeted offers.  I was also going to do the taco sauce, but when I got to Sobeys I realized it was the actual "sauce", not the powder mixes.  I was bummed as we use the powdered ones for nachos.  Oh well.  

So now I'm waiting to post: 40 from Sobeys, 294 from Sobeys, 50 from Irving, 122 from Lawton's - all to my card.
Plus, MM will be posting this month, so everyone should see a big spike in their totals


----------



## dancin Disney style

We need to buy DD a car and of course yesterday afternoon DH calls and says something just came in (he works at a dealership) and I needed to bring her over ASAP.  So that derailed my plan to get ice cream from Sobeys.   However, I still managed to pick up 6 tubs late last night of the Good North stuff.  So another 90 miles for me!

I'm currently waiting to find out what the situation is on the car.  DD works with her dad and they are driving to work right now having a pow wow on 'is this the one'.  She told me this morning that she doesn't hate it.  I called the insurance company and I'm hating the quote.


----------



## cari12

Booked our flights with AM for our March 2020 trip to Disneyland. Added a countdown ticker to my signature 
Now working on saving enough AM for 4 5-day DL parkhoppers.
Thanks to all the great tips here from all of you and showing me that it is worth it (and doable!) to get the large promos like STB and MM and also to take advantage of Blue Fridays. Up until about 2 years ago I never bothered with those. Mega Miles spring 2017 was my first big one and I've been hooked ever since. LOL.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know a few of you in here use CheckOut 51 and i wanted to pass along our score today .. went on the fly to be sure we could snag it before it showed the dreaded message that lets you know you weren't quick enough!*

*Black Diamond cheese is on sale at Metro for $3.99 and there is an offer for $1.00 off EACH bar & you can claim it up to 5 times. We zipped on down to our store, grabbed 4 bars (store has limit of 4 today), checked out and i submitted the claim in the car on the way home. We also had a targeted offer for 5 AM so bonus!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero, I'm trying to back into Checkout51.  But there really isn't much that I would buy or I need to buy lots of something to save $1.00.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero, I'm trying to back into Checkout51.  But there really isn't much that I would buy or I need to buy lots of something to save $1.00.


*I glance thru it each week and rarely pick more than 9 things to put in my list and even fewer times that i actually claim those items! I have cashed out my account for a total of $41.25 in the last 8 months .. not a lot but every little bit helps, right?*
*Imodium** for $2.00, Tylenol cold for $5.00, Metamucil for $3.00, Probiotics i take for $4.00 several times, Benadryl for $2.00 twice. A couple of $1.00 off actual food things, but mainly drugs & cleaning products. This cheese was the first "exciting" one for me -- heck those cheese now cost me $2.99*


----------



## osully

I have had some good luck with Checkout51 lately. I love Dove deodorant and a few weeks back it was $2.99 ea at Shoppers. Checkout51 had an offer for $1.00 off you could claim twice, plus a bonus of $1.50 I think when you bought 2! 

They have also had Bob's Red Mill Almond Flour $3.50 off, which pairs nicely with RCSS selling that almond flour for $11.98 for the past little while. Almond flour is SO expensive so that's a really nice treat. ($16 usually on Amazon!)


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, so this checkout 51 is new to me.  How does this work?  How do you upload your receipt?  Just snap a picture?  How do you cash out when you want to?  Anything else I should know?


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Okay, so this checkout 51 is new to me.  How does this work?  How do you upload your receipt?  Just snap a picture?  How do you cash out when you want to?  Anything else I should know?



nothing to add because it’s new to me too, but after these stories i signed up too! a couple dollars here and there could add up.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have checkout 51. You just take pics of your receipt. You have to have $20 to cash out. I have had it since it came out but have only cashedbout twice. I do check every week. I dont buy things just to get the money back. I have had some luck though, I got some cat and dog food at sobeys that had 50 AM each and were $3 & $5 back. They do often have new things, I think to get people to try them. And you can use actual coupons in store and combine with checkout 51.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I get TONS of brands that are not available in Halifax. TONS of lactose-free, gluten-free, vegan, etc all which do not apply to us.  And if there is a product I would buy, I need to purchase 3 of them to save a couple of bucks.  If you do a lot of baking, I find there are always offers geared towards that.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I have checkout 51. You just take pics of your receipt. You have to have $20 to cash out. I have had it since it came out but have only cashedbout twice. I do check every week. I dont buy things just to get the money back. I have had some luck though, I got some cat and dog food at sobeys that had 50 AM each and were $3 & $5 back. They do often have new things, I think to get people to try them. And you can use actual coupons in store and combine with checkout 51.


How do you cash out?  Do you get a cheque or do they do GC's?  Is it PayPal based, I don't use PayPal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Attach files


tinkerone said:


> How do you cash out?  Do you get a cheque or do they do GC's?  Is it PayPal based, I don't use PayPal.



They can send you a cheque in the mail.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I want to build a few cash airmiles.
> Question,,,do you think Mega Miles could get posted this weekend?
> I am thinking of switching over today for a Rexall spend $50 get 100 airmiles.
> I don't want to get caught with my Mega Miles going into cash.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*Oh phooey, i feel terrible this question slipped right past me! IF i had actually seen it when you posted my answer might have helped but now? Akkk ... based on my calculations the absolute earliest the MM miles will appear is June 6th but that's just a guess at this point. Based on that I wouldn't want to risk switching over right now. I would hate to have a hunk pop into the wrong account. Sorry I missed this *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh phooey, i feel terrible this question slipped right past me! IF i had actually seen it when you posted my answer might have helped but now? Akkk ... based on my calculations the absolute earliest the MM miles will appear is June 6th but that's just a guess at this point. Based on that I wouldn't want to risk switching over right now. I would hate to have a hunk pop into the wrong account. Sorry I missed this *




Hi Hon
No problem Hon,,, I did switch for one day and banked a couple of Rexall shops today,,,then switched back to dream miles. All is good.
FYI
Reminder to everyone today is the last day to buy any Cineplex Odeon voucher/tickets to be entered in the win movies for a year contest.
*What can I win?*

The Grand Prize of *52 Cineplex®† Great Escape Certificates*– that’s a year of FREE movies for 2 people!
Or, one of 2 secondary prizes: *$200 Cineplex®† Gift Card* or a *$100 Cineplex®† Gift Card*


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email coupon, Monday June 3 to Wednesday Jun 5, 80 airmiles wus $50:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/June3/June-3_COUPON_AM5080.pdf


----------



## Spotthecat

So this was my first time that Blue Friday actually paid off for me at Sobeys - they had stock at 10 pm! Spent 318$, and got 815 AM. Tortillas and shells, Tostitos chips, Johnsonville sausages, PB, bacon mmmmm, Liberte yogourt, buns, TP and kleenex, and some actual groceries we needed, lol. They didn't have any fresh Olivieri pasta left, couldn't find the bagels, and never saw Swiss Chalet meat pies there, but overall I'm happy.

Had to call in to get the 4 loaded offers that I used that didn't show on the receipt (my god, they are so pleasant on the phone compared to airmiles!), including one shop 200$ get 75 AM, so I'm overall happy!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah I also had the $100/100 am coupon stack with the preloaded $120/60 am from the app... sometimes they work together and sometimes not!


----------



## Cinderella6174

Thank you to everyone in this wonderful group!!
I just made my goal of 9500 Cash AM for my summer road trip. And to think, DH didn’t think it was possible last year!
Oh, and I quickly switched my ratio before MegaMiles post.
My new goal is 20 000AM for next year’s trip
Thank you!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Cinderella6174 said:


> Thank you to everyone in this wonderful group!!
> I just made my goal of 9500 Cash AM for my summer road trip. And to think, DH didn’t think it was possible last year!
> Oh, and I quickly switched my ratio before MegaMiles post.
> My new goal is 20 000AM for next year’s trip
> Thank you!!


We are very excited for you and more than happy to help AM hunt anytime! This group is so much fun and support.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> Thank you to everyone in this wonderful group!!
> I just made my goal of 9500 Cash AM for my summer road trip. And to think, DH didn’t think it was possible last year!
> Oh, and I quickly switched my ratio before MegaMiles post.
> My new goal is 20 000AM for next year’s trip
> Thank you!!


*I'm so happy to read posts like this! I started it almost 5 years and even I have noticed a huge increase in my earnings. We don't come anywhere close to most of the regulars here but I still appreciate all the tips & suggestions for increasing the haul and i get excited to see everyone doing so well and reporting their successes. 

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy smokes gang, I was just checking to see when this thread started and noticed this. I had NO idea when i was sitting in the living room, tweaking plans for an upcoming 2 week trip to celebrate our 30th anniversary and glancing thru the flyers, that a tiny ad would grow into this amazing community! Thanks for joining me on this adventure!!!

*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy smokes gang, I was just checking to see when this thread started and noticed this. I had NO idea when i was sitting in the living room, tweaking plans for an upcoming 2 week trip to celebrate our 30th anniversary and glancing thru the flyers, that a tiny ad would grow into this amazing community! Thanks for joining me on this adventure!!!
> 
> View attachment 406250*



1 MILLION VIEWS!? 

holy smokes indeed!

I think that means 1 million thank yous to you, Jacqueline, for helping keep us all organized with our miles, and for fostering such a supportive and productive community


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oooh NEW PERK available gang! 
Get a free small ice cream!
Sign in with your AIR MILES Collector Number and email address to get your promo code.
Then show your promo code at your local Marble Slab Creamery to get a free small ice cream! 

You can claim 1 promo code per month from June 3 to July 31, 2019. Any unused promo codes will expire after 11:59:59 p.m. ET on July 31, 2019.

You can get one code per account per month, so 2 per card i guess! I've already got both of ours, now we just need a sunny day to go enjoy it 
Perk Reward, Free Marble Slab Ice Cream*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally able to check in here from the weekend.   Great Blue Friday hauls everyone 

I had plans to get up bright and early...hit there before going to pick up the DD from the airport who was flying in for ds graduation.  About 5:45 ds son ( who was graduating ) came upstairs, needing to go to the hospital.  His asthma was hitting hard.  The air quality in northern Alberta with all the wildfires was very poor.  At times Thursday we could barely see the strip mall across the street from our back yard.  So off to the ER for his hit of ventolin.  It was a busy day of hospital visits x2, graduation ceremonies, many pictures, and family visiting.  So no blue Friday shopping for me.

But now that our milestone May if finally behind us...I can focus again on Am collecting.  I was soooooo exhausted last night, I sat on the couch, turned on Netflix and must have done 15 surveys lol.  so hopefully that will boost the miles a little bit and me collecting again!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who have booked a package vacation with air miles on redtag.ca, is it a one-shot deal for redeeming your miles towards your trip?  Meaning, can I put a deposit down, then as I earn more miles, apply them to the total cost?  Or, can I ONLY apply miles at the time of making the initial purchase?


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oooh NEW PERK available gang!
> Get a free small ice cream!
> Sign in with your AIR MILES Collector Number and email address to get your promo code.
> Then show your promo code at your local Marble Slab Creamery to get a free small ice cream!
> 
> You can claim 1 promo code per month from June 3 to July 31, 2019. Any unused promo codes will expire after 11:59:59 p.m. ET on July 31, 2019.
> 
> You can get one code per account per month, so 2 per card i guess! I've already got both of ours, now we just need a sunny day to go enjoy it
> Perk Reward, Free Marble Slab Ice Cream*


None in Ottawa, but there are two in Winnipeg and DS and I are heading there in two weeks so... (correction: there are, the map feature just doesn't work very well. Now I will have to go get ice cream with DH for Fathers Day.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oooh NEW PERK available gang!
> Get a free small ice cream!
> Sign in with your AIR MILES Collector Number and email address to get your promo code.
> Then show your promo code at your local Marble Slab Creamery to get a free small ice cream!
> 
> You can claim 1 promo code per month from June 3 to July 31, 2019. Any unused promo codes will expire after 11:59:59 p.m. ET on July 31, 2019.
> 
> You can get one code per account per month, so 2 per card i guess! I've already got both of ours, now we just need a sunny day to go enjoy it
> Perk Reward, Free Marble Slab Ice Cream*



Yup, got one for DH's card, but not mine. Strange.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oooh NEW PERK available gang!
> Get a free small ice cream!
> Sign in with your AIR MILES Collector Number and email address to get your promo code.
> Then show your promo code at your local Marble Slab Creamery to get a free small ice cream!
> 
> You can claim 1 promo code per month from June 3 to July 31, 2019. Any unused promo codes will expire after 11:59:59 p.m. ET on July 31, 2019.
> 
> You can get one code per account per month, so 2 per card i guess! I've already got both of ours, now we just need a sunny day to go enjoy it
> Perk Reward, Free Marble Slab Ice Cream*



Thanks!  I was able to get one printed for my card and my daughter's.  For some reason I can't get one with my husband's card.   It keeps saying "sorry, something went wrong.  Try again later."  I have tried three different browers and cleared the history/cache.  I'll have to chat with Air Miles to figure it out later.  I'm waiting for Hyundai to pick me up so I can get my husband's car back.  $1,900 later...   Needed 4 new tires; put tires on the rim; alignment PLUS front & back brakes. Ugh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For all you Marble Slab fans  ... if you have a CAA card they have a "free ice cream cookie" day once a year. All you have to do is go in, show your card and pick any flavour of their cookie goodies. Those things are HUGE! They had it in 2017, & 18 on August 2nd so it stands to reason it will happen again this year!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *For all you Marble Slab fans  ... if you have a CAA card they have a "free ice cream cookie" day once a year. All you have to do is go in, show your card and pick any flavour of their cookie goodies. Those things are HUGE! They had it in 2017, & 18 so it stands to reason it will happen again this year!*



That's cool.  I'll have to google and see if I can find out the date.  Thanks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> That's cool.  I'll have to google and see if I can find out the date.  Thanks!



*Oopsie .. it's August 2nd! I'll add it to my original post.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

When trying for the Marble Slab ice cream, if you get the same error message (I mentioned in a post or two earlier) that I did on my husband's card -> the system thinks you already got a code and won't give you another.  At least, that's what Air Miles chat is telling me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got the flyers!  Any one in the Maritimes that has a Lawton's Drugs, it's Blue Friday this week, plus a spend $75, get 50 miles on Friday too.  Really great offers!  

Crispy Minis: 2/$4 - buy 4/get 40 miles;
Alpha Getti / Beans: 4/$5 - buy 4/get 35 miles;
Garnier Fructis haircare: $2.99 - buy 3/get 30 miles;
Listerine mouthwash: $6.99 - buy 2/get 50 miles;
Christie crackers (various): 2/$5 - buy 4/get 30 miles;
Pudding/Popcorn: 4/$5 - buy 4/get 30 miles;
Arm & Hammer laundry detergent: $3.99 - buy 2/get 25 miles;

And some other offers too!

Sobeys Atlantic has redeem 95 miles, get 25 bonus miles - 7 day offer.
Buy $60 Netflix cards, get 75 miles.
A few other offers.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Pumpkin1172 said:


> .  About 5:45 ds son ( who was graduating ) came upstairs, needing to go to the hospital.  His asthma was hitting hard.  The air quality in northern Alberta with all the wildfires was very poor.  At times Thursday we could barely see the strip mall across the street from our back yard.  So off to the ER for his hit of ventolin.  It was a busy day of hospital visits x2, graduation ceremonies, many pictures, and family visiting.


Oh dear I am so sorry to hear about your son. I am in the same predicament, I have a nebulizer thankfully and I have been sucking on it like Alice's Caterpillar LOL these last few weeks.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1317486
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1317481
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1317666
Sobeys Urban Fresh On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1317488
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I was able to get one printed for my card and my daughter's.  For some reason I can't get one with my husband's card.   It keeps saying "sorry, something went wrong.  Try again later."  I have tried three different browers and cleared the history/cache.  I'll have to chat with Air Miles to figure it out later.  I'm waiting for Hyundai to pick me up so I can get my husband's car back.  $1,900 later...   Needed 4 new tires; put tires on the rim; alignment PLUS front & back brakes. Ugh.



 I got my second one using my phone. Try using a different computer type device and send it to your email.


----------



## ottawamom

For those in Quebec, this weekend is your version of Bonus Boom.  Go to airmiles.ca/MillesEnFolieQuebec for more details.

Shop at 2 sponsors get 95AM, shop at 3 get 190AM


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> For those in Quebec, this weekend is your version of Bonus Boom.  Go to airmiles.ca/MillesEnFolieQuebec for more details.
> 
> Shop at 2 sponsors get 95AM, shop at 3 get 190AM



Thanks. Second time we have it. Last time I only did BMO Mastercard but this time I should be okay to do BMO, IGA and maybe IGA Express.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys (Ontario) has a get 25 AM when you redeem 95. But I can't read the small print  I think it says one per collector. Can anyone (with better eyes or zoom) confirm that?
Also - buy a $60 Netflix card and get 75 AM. Which seems like a good return on that.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys (Ontario) has a get 25 AM when you redeem 95. But I can't read the small print  I think it says one per collector. Can anyone (with better eyes or zoom) confirm that?
> Also - buy a $60 Netflix card and get 75 AM. Which seems like a good return on that.



I see your point.  One per collector account, I can confirm, usual exclusions, offer valid June 6-12, 4-6 weeks for Miles to appear on collector account.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Cinderella6174 said:


> I just made my goal of 9500 Cash AM for my summer road trip. And to think, DH didn’t think it was possible last year!


Isn't it great when we can get rewarded for items we would regularly purchase...that we can then put towards something so much fun that creates wonderful lasting memories!!!! 
I was able to save over 2000.00 in travel vouchers for our dd destination wedding.  It certainly helped when making that final payment on the trip!!!!!

Now I'm just collecting to see what we might use it towards.  The hubby ( who previous to the dd destination wedding was convinced he wouldn't like Mexico, travelling with the kids etc etc etc = excuses ) LOVED our trip, and he keeps sees now that our bank account could handle it...and it seems to have given him a bit of the travel bug lol.  So I'm back to collecting what I can to put towards another trip!!!!


----------



## osully

Looks like Ottawa is losing its Sobeys Urban Fresh. That’s going to make Mega Mikes & Shop The Block a lot harder. It’s going to be a Farm Boy... https://ottawacitizen.com/news/loca...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1559741769


----------



## ottawamom

All good things come to an end. I only ever went there to get GC during a promotion. It was a nice store but out of the way for me to shop at. Farm Boy will be a nice addition to the neighbourhood.

Other options for promotions do exist across the river for those of us in the Ottawa area. Maybe Farm Boy will start offering AM (?)...


----------



## Spotthecat

Oooh, any chances that Farm Boy will be coming towards Toronto anytime soon? Transplanted Ottawa person here who missed them...


----------



## Debbie

Love Farm Boy. We have two in London-a bit of a drive for us, but when we are in either area, we always stop. We love their fresh made sausages-Canadian, Thai, Greek. . . .


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> Oooh, any chances that Farm Boy will be coming towards Toronto anytime soon? Transplanted Ottawa person here who missed them...



Farm Boy just opened in Oakville, just off the QEW/Ford Drive.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My life is very messy right now so I only have time to plunk down links to flyers not provided by Mel this morning. I'm still keeping an eye on things here and I will try to make sure any questions don't go unanswered.

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Now that Metro has added online groceries, not only can you see their in-store prices, you can see and search their in-store airmiles promos as well.  Big plus IMHO!!  Used it before shopping there this week.

https://www.metro.ca/en/online-grocery


----------



## juniorbugman

Spotthecat said:


> Oooh, any chances that Farm Boy will be coming towards Toronto anytime soon? Transplanted Ottawa person here who missed them...


There is a Farm Boy in Pickering at the Pickering Town Centre.  Not Toronto but close.


----------



## Aladora

I am so jealous of you Ontario people and your Farm Boy locations!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *My life is very messy right now so I only have time to plunk down links to flyers not provided by Mel this morning. I'm still keeping an eye on things here and I will try to make sure any questions don't go unanswered.
> 
> Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer*



Remember to take time to breathe. The messiness will still be there after you take a little breathing break.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Now that Metro has added online groceries, not only can you see their in-store prices, you can see and search their in-store airmiles promos as well.  Big plus IMHO!!  Used it before shopping there this week.
> 
> https://www.metro.ca/en/online-grocery
> View attachment 406533



That is a game changing feature. Thanks for posting. Takes a lot of hunting out of the airmiles hunt.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Since Rexall seems to run Beauty events every Thursday, I finally got around to letting Rexall know about the difficulties of shopping on such a day.  I had an awesome customer service rep run a query on their database which resulted in the report below of the categories currently considered "beauty" event products.  Sorry for the formatting (BOLD is from her database, unbolded at the bottom were some specific items I asked about).

Thank you for your email.

This is what is included in our Thursday Beauty event.


NAME
COSMETIC BATH
SEASONAL COSMETIC BATH
COSMETIC BATH ACCESSORIES
BATH/SHOWER GELS

EYE MAKEUP
LIP COLOUR
FACE MAKEUP
NAIL CARE
SKINCARE & MAKEUP REMOVER
EYE MAKE UP
LIP COLOR
FACE MAKE UP
COSMETIC BRUSHES

COTTON PADS/SWABS
EYELASHES
COSMETIC ACCESSORIES - This means brushes, no cosmetic bags or travel size bags
BRUSHES

FRAGRANCE MENS
FRAGRANCE LADIES

DERM SUNCARE
DERM IMPULSE
DERM HAIRCARE
DERM FACE CARE
DERM BODY CARE

HAND & FOOT TREATMENTS
NAIL POLISHES
NAIL POLISH REMOVERS
ARTIFICIAL NAILS
NAIL TREATMENTS
NAIL UV GEL

NATURAL SKINCARE
SKIN CLEANSERS
HAND & BODY LTN & CRM
CLEANSING WIPES
FACE MOISTURIZERS
SUN CARE
SUN CARE SUNLESS
MASKS
SEASONAL SKINCARE SETS
SPECIALTY SKIN CARE
ACNE CLEANSING
ACNE CREAMS & COVERS

SHAMPOO
MEDICATED HAIRCARE
CONDITIONER
HAIR FIXATIVES & PERMS
PROFESSIONAL HAIR CARE
MULTICULTURAL HAIR & SKIN

PERMANENT HAIR COLOUR
TONE ON TONE HAIR COLOUR
SEMI PERMANENT HAIR COLOUR
SPECIALTY HAIR COLOUR

Not included (these were items I specifically asked about)
Sunglasses or reading glasses? Glasses or sunglasses are not included
razors, shaving cream? not included
Any deodorant? Not included
Fine print says natural skin care?  Does this include Tom's deodorant? Not included
Travel sizes? Travel Size is not included
Bath products?  All?  Not Included
Sets? not included
Eos? NO 
Burts bees? Depends if this is under the skin category

Hope this helps,


Thank you,

Note: someone on this thread has purchased epsom salts successfully I recall and I have purchased essential oils as "beauty" as well.

Edit: Just thought I'd add that a number of years ago I recall an issue  where I was told that lip care isn't considered skin care in the "beauty" industry. I'm definitely not the most informed but this does seem consistent here where lip products such as EOS and Burt's Bees are lip products and not considered "skin care".  So lip products that are cosmetics are included, otherwise not.


----------



## isabellea

Days In the Sun said:


> Since Rexall seems to run Beauty events every Thursday, I finally got around to letting Rexall know about the difficulties of shopping on such a day.  I had an awesome customer service rep run a query on their database which resulted in the report below of the categories currently considered "beauty" event products.  Sorry for the formatting (BOLD is from her database, unbolded at the bottom were some specific items I asked about).
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> This is what is included in our Thursday Beauty event.
> 
> 
> NAME
> COSMETIC BATH
> SEASONAL COSMETIC BATH
> COSMETIC BATH ACCESSORIES
> BATH/SHOWER GELS
> 
> EYE MAKEUP
> LIP COLOUR
> FACE MAKEUP
> NAIL CARE
> SKINCARE & MAKEUP REMOVER
> EYE MAKE UP
> LIP COLOR
> FACE MAKE UP
> COSMETIC BRUSHES
> 
> COTTON PADS/SWABS
> EYELASHES
> COSMETIC ACCESSORIES - This means brushes, no cosmetic bags or travel size bags
> BRUSHES
> 
> FRAGRANCE MENS
> FRAGRANCE LADIES
> 
> DERM SUNCARE
> DERM IMPULSE
> DERM HAIRCARE
> DERM FACE CARE
> DERM BODY CARE
> 
> HAND & FOOT TREATMENTS
> NAIL POLISHES
> NAIL POLISH REMOVERS
> ARTIFICIAL NAILS
> NAIL TREATMENTS
> NAIL UV GEL
> 
> NATURAL SKINCARE
> SKIN CLEANSERS
> HAND & BODY LTN & CRM
> CLEANSING WIPES
> FACE MOISTURIZERS
> SUN CARE
> SUN CARE SUNLESS
> MASKS
> SEASONAL SKINCARE SETS
> SPECIALTY SKIN CARE
> ACNE CLEANSING
> ACNE CREAMS & COVERS
> 
> SHAMPOO
> MEDICATED HAIRCARE
> CONDITIONER
> HAIR FIXATIVES & PERMS
> PROFESSIONAL HAIR CARE
> MULTICULTURAL HAIR & SKIN
> 
> PERMANENT HAIR COLOUR
> TONE ON TONE HAIR COLOUR
> SEMI PERMANENT HAIR COLOUR
> SPECIALTY HAIR COLOUR
> 
> Not included (these were items I specifically asked about)
> Sunglasses or reading glasses? Glasses or sunglasses are not included
> razors, shaving cream? not included
> Any deodorant? Not included
> Fine print says natural skin care?  Does this include Tom's deodorant? Not included
> Travel sizes? Travel Size is not included
> Bath products?  All?  Not Included
> Sets? not included
> Eos? NO
> Burts bees? Depends if this is under the skin category
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Note: someone on this thread has purchased epsom salts successfully I recall and I have purchased essential oils as "beauty" as well.



That’s great! It would be nice if this list could be saved at the beginning of the thread maybe? @Donald - my hero ?


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> That’s great! It would be nice if this list could be saved at the beginning of the thread maybe? @Donald - my hero ?



I just cut and pasted it into word so I can find it when I need it. I've had issues with the facial cleansing wipes being allowed in the past. Now that I know they are included I may shop with list in tow to argue the point if needed at the checkout.


----------



## alohamom

Spotthecat said:


> Oooh, any chances that Farm Boy will be coming towards Toronto anytime soon? Transplanted Ottawa person here who missed them...



There is also one at Lakeshore and Leslie just east of the DVP.  Lots of free parking and I just love the incredible salad bar. I hit it for lunch when I am in the studio district for work


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> That’s great! It would be nice if this list could be saved at the beginning of the thread maybe? @Donald - my hero ?


*I'll check later to see if I can squish it into the first post. I'm not sure how much fits in a post,  maybe I can fiddle around with it and insert it as a file/picture. I'm not promising to get it done today but I've just added a hyperlink to your post in the first post within the section about Rexall. Thanks for sharing that it will help a bunch of people out -- can you imagine how much of a game changer this could be on a week with a double coupon??!?! Spend $50 and get 300 AM! That would be A-MAZ-ING*


----------



## bababear_50

Any early looks at Rexall flyer ?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll check later to see if I can squish it into the first post. I'm not sure how much fits in a post,  maybe I can fiddle around with it and insert it as a file/picture. I'm not promising to get it done today but I've just added a hyperlink to your post in the first post within the section about Rexall. Thanks for sharing that it will help a bunch of people out -- can you imagine how much of a game changer this could be on a week with a double coupon??!?! Spend $50 and get 300 AM! That would be A-MAZ-ING*



Thanks Jaqueline! Mel (@bababear_50 ) has the second post of the thread, maybe she could edit it to add the list so it doesn’t get lost one the first one?


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *My life is very messy right now so I only have time to plunk down links to flyers not provided by Mel this morning. I'm still keeping an eye on things here and I will try to make sure any questions don't go unanswered.*


Take care of yourself throughout the messiness. We all need a break from real life sometimes. ((hugs))


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> Thanks Jaqueline! Mel (@bababear_50 ) has the second post of the thread, maybe she could edit it to add the list so it doesn’t get lost one the first one?



Hi Hon
I added the post on Rexall to the second post of this thread--great idea,,and I figured out how to make it *blue*,,Thanks *Days In The Sun*
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
These are the tea cup flowers I ordered for my upcoming  Birthday brunch,,,love them
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming Rexall Flyer
June 7th-13th

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1317644
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Spotthecat said:


> Oooh, any chances that Farm Boy will be coming towards Toronto anytime soon? Transplanted Ottawa person here who missed them...



Yes - the way they are growing. The Empire purchase basically is going to change existing Sobeys to Farm Boy. Farm Boy is on the up & up. Plus they are already in a lot of GTA suburbs.


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Upcoming Rexall Flyer
> June 7th-13th
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1317644
> Hugs
> Mel



YAY my keto protein powder (Diesel) is on sale - usually 32.99 and on for 24.99  Plus I have $10 of Cash AM I can use!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Someone posted on the FB group that they got their Mega Miles yesterday.

ETA:  I just checked my own account and DD's...nothing.  I do have my Blue Friday miles and now wondering if the FB poster was confusing BF for MM.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Someone posted on the FB group that they got their Mega Miles yesterday.
> 
> ETA:  I just checked my own account and DD's...nothing.  I do have my Blue Friday miles and now wondering if the FB poster was confusing BF for MM.



My Blue Friday posted, but I can't remember if it's accurate  I did not yet receive Mega Miles though.


----------



## ottawamom

Got my Blue Friday but no Mega Miles yet.


----------



## star72232

I got Blue Friday as well, but no MegaMiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mega miles are NOT posting yet gang,  my predictions were extremely generous to give everyone time to have their accounts set to the desired earning method.  The confusion will be because the big promos always come with a notation of a specific partner but they will still say Mega Miles.

Here's how my Shop the Block posted
and even the miles added when I complained say what they are for*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Someone posted on the FB group that they got their Mega Miles yesterday.
> 
> ETA:  I just checked my own account and DD's...nothing.  I do have my Blue Friday miles and now wondering if the FB poster was confusing BF for MM.


*That group is just proof of how easy it is to spread rumours. I was part of it for a few months and gave up after it was causing me more stress than it was worth! It's easy to get excited over things but that group just seemed to be full of false information. *** ETA correct me if I'm out of line here, I'm always willing to correct my mistakes!!!

I love how we are able to keep each other on track without fanning too many wild fires. I do my best not to post without being able to provide screenshots, direct links or quotes to back up my information. *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bahahahaha...I think I'm part of that fb group as well.  The amount of incorrect information, makes my eyes roll lol.  I always sigh when I know that the poster is wrong...and it's useless to try to correct them., as they are always right    Sometimes I have to snooze them for 30 days because i'm irked too much.  I do like to follow them yet, as sometimes they have a good little nugget of info.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> bahahahaha...I think I'm part of that fb group as well.  The amount of incorrect information, makes my eyes roll lol.  I always sigh when I know that the poster is wrong...and it's useless to try to correct them., as they are always right    Sometimes I have to snooze them for 30 days because i'm irked too much.  I do like to follow them yet, as sometimes they have a good little nugget of info.


*I stuck it out maybe 2 months and finally gave up after i TRIED to settle an argument over how long you need to wait to chase down miles from online shopping. Even after i provided direct quotes AND a link to the FAQs they questioned the validity and said i was wrong. Yeah, sorry, I was only trying to help you get those miles sooner, but whatever *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok I've turned the list of Rexall Beauty items into a table and I'm trying to figure out how to include it ... 

***ETA .. seems i figured it out -- can a few of you check it out and give me your opinions please
@Days In the Sun @isabellea @ottawamom @bababear_50 *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *That group is just proof of how easy it is to spread rumours. I was part of it for a few months and gave up after it was causing me more stress than it was worth! It's easy to get excited over things but that group just seemed to be full of false information. *** ETA correct me if I'm out of line here, I'm always willing to correct my mistakes!!!
> 
> I love how we are able to keep each other on track without fanning too many wild fires. I do my best not to post without being able to provide screenshots, direct links or quotes to back up my information. *


No....you're right.  They are filled with misinformation and a some really wacked ideas. There will be the exact same questions 15 times a day.....apparently no one knows how to use the search function.  I'm now convinced that the person received miles from Blue Friday and called it MM.  I just looked for the post and it's been removed.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I am so confused right now. I just filled up at Shell and received 100 bonus miles. The receipt states *Exclusive offer*.

I know there was an offer that ended on June 2 - fill up 3 times at Shell, receive 100 bonus miles plus unlock 50 miles when you spend $75 at Sobeys, but today is June 6. 

Even though I am not sure what it is for, I am happy!


----------



## marchingstar

amex holders: check your email for a bonus offer. 

i’m not sure if they’re individually set or not. mine is spend 300$/earn 75 miles (between june 5 and july 6 i think?)


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok I've turned the list of Rexall Beauty items into a table and I'm trying to figure out how to include it ...
> 
> ***ETA .. seems i figured it out -- can a few of you check it out and give me your opinions please
> @Days In the Sun @isabellea @ottawamom @bababear_50 *


Love it
Hugs
Mel
might just print it out and leave in my purse as a reference


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok I've turned the list of Rexall Beauty items into a table and I'm trying to figure out how to include it ...
> 
> ***ETA .. seems i figured it out -- can a few of you check it out and give me your opinions please
> @Days In the Sun @isabellea @ottawamom @bababear_50 *



Just opened it using my Kobo app on my iPhone and it looks great! Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

The cosmetics chart looks great. I have to agree, we all need to print this off and keep it handy (gender neutral that way).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok I've turned the list of Rexall Beauty items into a table and I'm trying to figure out how to include it ...
> 
> ***ETA .. seems i figured it out -- can a few of you check it out and give me your opinions please*



Nice job, it's a confusing list to work with.  A couple of points:

1. BRUSHES - I think these refer to hair brushes  but I'm not sure.
2. She specifically statement cosmetic bags and travel bags were not included so might want to add them to "not included"

A few other things she mentioned that I caught in her email (I didn't post the whole thing, it would have been even more confusing, her answers in *bold*):
Is sunscreen included?  *Sunscreen is not included* (different than suncare I gather)
Any shampoo? *Select Types and sizes *(likely true of conditioner as well), might want to add "Shampoo" back on the list.

Also, when I asked
Any hand soap, body butter, body wash, razors, shaving cream?
she replied
 razors, shaving cream? not included
so some hand soap might be included or she missed it, body butter and body wash already covered in chart

Last, re: Burt's Bees, these are the categories from Burt's Bees website (below).  I would think anything that is listed on their website as makeup, skin care and hair&body care would qualify, even some sets if considered seasonal, anything under lip balm would not. May want to revise it in the "not included" column.



Thank you for keeping us organized.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Nice job, it's a confusing list to work with.  A couple of points:
> 
> 1. BRUSHES - I think these refer to hair brushes  but I'm not sure.
> 2. She specifically statement cosmetic bags and travel bags were not included so might want to add them to "not included"
> 
> A few other things she mentioned that I caught in her email (I didn't post the whole thing, it would have been even more confusing, her answers in *bold*):
> Is sunscreen included?  *Sunscreen is not included* (different than suncare I gather)
> Any shampoo? *Select Types and sizes *(likely true of conditioner as well), might want to add "Shampoo" back on the list.
> 
> Also, when I asked
> Any hand soap, body butter, body wash, razors, shaving cream?
> she replied
> razors, shaving cream? not included
> so some hand soap might be included or she missed it, body butter and body wash already covered in chart
> 
> Last, re: Burt's Bees, these are the categories from Burt's Bees website (below).  I would think anything that is listed on their website as makeup, skin care and hair&body care would qualify, even some sets if considered seasonal, anything under lip balm would not. May want to revise it in the "not included" column.
> View attachment 406869
> 
> 
> Thank you for keeping us organized.


*Ok, I'll take another run at it later. I did take some liberty with it and tried to get things grouped together but it was hard since i don't use ANY beauty products other than the real basic soap/shampoo & hand cream.

I put Brushes under makeup because that's what i figured it meant? Ones you use to put it on, not to fix your hair??
How the heck can we determine which kinds of shampoo and conditioner are included? I mean this is better than we had before but still really confusing.
I'll fix the Birt's Bee to say ONLY plain lip balm isn't included?*

*Thanks for taking the initiative to get the list in the first place! I'll look at this again tomorrow at some point.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I got to update my signature with my most recent AM collecting!  WOW 96% there...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, I'll take another run at it later. I did take some liberty with it and tried to get things grouped together but it was hard since i don't use ANY beauty products other than the real basic soap/shampoo & hand cream.
> 
> I put Brushes under makeup because that's what i figured it meant? Ones you use to put it on, not to fix your hair??*
> 
> _*I was referring to hair ones, thought that they'd be included, maybe not.  I don't see anything referring to hair accessories and hair brushes are in that section so perhaps not.*_
> 
> *How the heck can we determine which kinds of shampoo and conditioner are included? I mean this is better than we had before but still really confusing.
> 
> This is my frustration with this too, how are we to know,  their promo says exclusions apply , there is no signage in the store identifying products and the employees don't know.
> 
> I'll fix the Birt's Bee to say ONLY plain lip balm isn't included?  *_*Yes, that would do it, I believe that is what she is saying.*_
> 
> *Thanks for taking the initiative to get the list in the first place! I'll look at this again tomorrow at some point.  *_*Teamwork*__ _



I think this list is enough to get me back to considering their beauty events.  If they have one great promo where a number of us are doing it, I'm sure we'd be able to put together many of the details.  It may take a pre-Christmas event.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I finished the  "Spring into more Miles" booklet promo last week and the final 3 sponsor 50 airmiles bonus just posted.  It is listed as Foodland (or Sobeys I imagine since it was their booklet) with no location listed.  Just thought someone might like the heads up.  I finished my husband's before mine but his Foodland airmiles haven't posted (shopped in cottage country) so may have to do another Sobeys/Foodland one before it ends June 16.


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone who used the offer and is waiting, I received the miles today for shopping at Sobeys and using my MC.  My offer was spend $60 get 100 and I could use it 5 times.  I bought 5 $60 GC's and today received the 500 AM's.  
BONUS BONUS BONUS!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hugs to you.. hope it gets mess free really soon 



Donald - my hero said:


> *My life is very messy right now so I only have time to plunk down links to flyers not provided by Mel this morning. I'm still keeping an eye on things here and I will try to make sure any questions don't go unanswered.
> 
> Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## hdrolfe

The only AM I'm waiting for now are the Mega Miles. I guess I need to do some more bonuses lol. Nothing to keep track of!


----------



## marchingstar

a little bit of a poll, for those willing to share: if you were primarily saving miles for a disney vacation, would you set your account to dream, cash, or a mix?

i ask because mine is set to dream and i have a decent number. my plan has been to keep saving towards a cruise (when we can finally book them with dream miles again). but I also started collecting PC points, and recently I redeemed a nice chunk for a disney gift card. it got me thinking about whether i should switch my air miles to cash and do something similar, ‘redeeming’ cash miles at safeway for disney cards. or since I already have a pile of dream, maybe it would be silly to split/switch?

any advice or suggestions very appreciated


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> a little bit of a poll, for those willing to share: if you were primarily saving miles for a disney vacation, would you set your account to dream, cash, or a mix?
> 
> i ask because mine is set to dream and i have a decent number. my plan has been to keep saving towards a cruise (when we can finally book them with dream miles again). but I also started collecting PC points, and recently I redeemed a nice chunk for a disney gift card. it got me thinking about whether i should switch my air miles to cash and do something similar, ‘redeeming’ cash miles at safeway for disney cards. or since I already have a pile of dream, maybe it would be silly to split/switch?
> 
> any advice or suggestions very appreciated


My thought, for what its worth, is a mix of both.  If you switch your AMs to cash and use them at stores for products to purchase Disney GC's, I myself would take the money and put it into an account instead of buying the GC's.   This would allow me to use the money toward Disney if I so choose OR if another thing comes up like maybe a trip out West then I could use the funds for that trip and I'm not locked into just Disney.  You really have to know yourself though because it does mean being strict enough to put the money aside and not use it for a stop at Tim Hortons.  I'm good at saving so I have no problem with that.   Now if we could purchase the gift cards out right then that would change my planning.  Hoping some day they will allow this again.  
I find the problem with using AMs to purchase Disney tickets is that when we go there is often a deal such as free dinning which makes you purchase tickets with the package so the tickets I have purchased ahead of time sit.  I have one from four years ago that I'm not sure when I will use.  
It's all a personal preference when it comes down to it.  Some find using cash miles for the gift cards the best thing for them.  Some find putting the funds away instead better.  Some find using the AM;s for tickets what they need, maybe they are DVC owners or maybe they booked a room only reservation.  So many choices which is never a bad thing.  
Good luck in what ever you decide.  What ever it is it will be what's best for you.  Just keep gathering the PC or AM's!


----------



## cari12

I set mine to 100% Dream. We are now working on our 4th trip to Disneyland using AM for flights and park hopper tickets for the 4 of us. Disneyland doesn’t have dining plans  or the discounts that Disney World sometimes offers so it works well for us.

After our 2020 trip to see Galaxy’s Edge, we may want to try a cruise or something but I think I’ll still stick with Dream since we’ll be able to book cruises with Dream miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would make a spreadsheet/document of how many miles you will need for the various logistics of a trip (i.e., Flights, Park passes, hotels, car rentals).

Right now, I am starting to redeem mine and DH's cash miles and putting them in savings for a cruise in 2020.

I'm still earning Dream miles on both cards though. Mine is for our park passes for WDW and UOR and flights. Since my card is attached to my BMO W/E mastercard, flights are cheaper for me to buy than DH.  So I'll need flights to Florida for 2020 (cruise) and 2021 (theme parks).

DH's Dream miles are going towards the cruise once we can redeem on redtag.ca.

And PC are straight up for WDW gift cards for our resort and possibly meals.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cari12 said:


> After our 2020 trip to see Galaxy’s Edge, we may want to try a cruise or something but I think I’ll still stick with Dream since we’ll be able to book cruises with Dream miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll need Dream miles to book flights to get to the port anyways!
Click to expand...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah... last time we had a package from AM but I don't think we are using it. So I am saving for passes. Then I will find the best way to stash away funds for the hotel.


----------



## hdrolfe

I normally save Dream and use them for flights and pre cruise hotel.rooms. I currently have 10% cash to help with grocery costs. 

I do use petro points to buy disney gift cards for my trip this summer, it isnt much (especially with the new car not needing much gas) but I cant get gift cards directly with the points.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I am a novice at all this stuff, but I have mine set to 90% dream. I already redeemed for flights for our 2020 trip and am now saving up for Universal studios passes (our trip is in February, I don't think I will have enough for DW passes). I use the cash to put towards the gift cards I buy at Petro -where I earn points on the gc's, and I can get a $0.10 off gas card with those points in the summer for our road trip to Alberta.
Part of my savings plan is to buy a $50 dgc every payday.  I also have a savings account, and use that to buy extra cards when I have a couple of hundred dollars.

We have a PC card, but it is DH's, and we just use it save money on our groceries.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> a little bit of a poll, for those willing to share: if you were primarily saving miles for a disney vacation, would you set your account to dream, cash, or a mix?
> 
> i ask because mine is set to dream and i have a decent number. my plan has been to keep saving towards a cruise (when we can finally book them with dream miles again). but I also started collecting PC points, and recently I redeemed a nice chunk for a disney gift card. it got me thinking about whether i should switch my air miles to cash and do something similar, ‘redeeming’ cash miles at safeway for disney cards. or since I already have a pile of dream, maybe it would be silly to split/switch?
> 
> any advice or suggestions very appreciated


I would say leave your AM set to 100% dream until you have what you need for your trip.  Use the PC points for gift cards. 

My account has always been set to 100% dream.  When I set up an account for DD it was 100% cash miles and the intention was for us to use those for Starbucks on our WDW trips.  DD's account I only work on it with the big promos (MM, STB etc) but after only a couple of those the cash miles were at a ridiculous amount, somewhere around 5000.  So I switched it to 100% dream(it's already at 3600) and now I will build it up for a park ticket.  We've been using her cash miles this year to supply her with Starbucks at university (it's the only place on campus that doesn't take student cards for payment) and we've also used it to complete several offers for MM.  At this point her account is down to about 2200 cash miles so that's a good amount to cover some WDW Starb's.....only problem is I don't think we are going this year


----------



## Disney Addicted

I kept mine at Dream when they came out with the Cash option.  But that's because I always saved them for specific items.  When the kids were young I would get attraction tickets.  In the past 4 years I have used them for a cruise and two new computers.  Now we will be redeeming for Universal Studios tickets; Blue Man Group tickets; and 1-day at Disney tickets in the next two months.

After we redeem for those it depends on what we want to save for next.  Merchandise and attraction tickets I would stay with Dream.  But if it's travel, I like the idea of cashing out my Cash miles.  Air Miles keeps lowering the value of travel and changing their travel methods too frequently.  I'm not impressed with their last move (to RedTag) that no one can even book a cruise yet.  Ohh, and how it screwed people who were saving those Dream travel certificates to be stuck with less than they needed!!

When I booked our cruise Dream miles for travel were worth .135 cents.  Right now Dream miles for travel is worth .11 cents.  The cash value is .105 cents.
On a $3,000 trip that's only a $15 difference (dream vs cash).  If we decide to save for a trip, I will switch to Cash Miles and tuck the money aside in a separate bank account.  That gives us the ability to book whatever trip we want when we want and how we want.  An added benefit is we can combine our Air Miles for travel this way - an ability Air Miles took away recently.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, what ILoveToTravel said about keeping spreadsheet -> I do that.

I have been cashing out my PC Points to pay for things on our upcoming Universal trip.  I made a list of what needed to be covered and how much.  Every time I cash out my PC Points, I put them in our travel bank account and mark off what it paid for.

So far my PC Points have "paid" for the airport parking; FIDO roam fees while in the States; checking in 1 suitcase; Tony Hinds transportation; and the upgrade to Universal Seasonal Passes. Now I'm working on more Disney GCs.


----------



## marchingstar

i really love hearing how everyone makes the most of these programs for them! thanks for sharing. 

i think i’ll leave my account how it is for now, until i have enough miles to pay off a disney cruise. at that point i’ll reconsider. the flexibility of ‘redeeming’ gift cards (or just tucking the cash away) is pretty appealing, but changing things now just doesn’t make sense. 

i really like the idea of setting a secondary card to just cash miles. i think i’ll do that when the next big promo rolls around and my wife “signs up”


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just had an amazing experience with the online chat and wanted to pass on the info I gathered.

I do a fair bit of online shopping, i love being able to hunt for extra codes that can increase my savings and earning AM for retailers that don't offer them in store is bonus in my book. When hubby needed Quicken software he asked if Staples gives miles online, i said yup and when i checked the site it popped up that Staples now gives 1 mile/$20 compared to 1/$40 in store BONUS! The new Chrome extension has a few glitches that are a tad annoying (getting redirected to the wrong retailer) so when the miles posted to my account as 1/$40 i decided i would let them know about this possible error. I ended up lucking in when I connected with Sarah (OMG she's amazing!) and after a very lengthy chat (we covered everything from her asking about all of YOU, to her needing to prepare for the upcoming slew of complaints over MM -- she told me to wash my mouth out with soap ) she gave me 25 miles, not what i was owed but just because of THIS GROUP!!! She said i deserved miles for helping everyone earn more.

We then went for our free Marble Slab ice cream cones (found out there is another eager beaver collector in Guelph since they were already marked down as getting one) and when we got home there was a long detailed phone message from Sarah! She did more digging and discovered that we will now be double-dipping when we shop at Staples online -- 1/$40 from Staples directly PLUS the 1/$20 from the online portal. Those haven't posted yet but should sometime soon. I'll let you know when this posts as well. *


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just had an amazing experience with the online chat and wanted to pass on the info I gathered.
> 
> I do a fair bit of online shopping, i love being able to hunt for extra codes that can increase my savings and earning AM for retailers that don't offer them in store is bonus in my book. When hubby needed Quicken software he asked if Staples gives miles online, i said yup and when i checked the site it popped up that Staples now gives 1 mile/$20 compared to 1/$40 in store BONUS! The new Chrome extension has a few glitches that are a tad annoying (getting redirected to the wrong retailer) so when the miles posted to my account as 1/$40 i decided i would let them know about this possible error. I ended up lucking in when I connected with Sarah (OMG she's amazing!) and after a very lengthy chat (we covered everything from her asking about all of YOU, to her needing to prepare for the upcoming slew of complaints over MM -- she told me to wash my mouth out with soap ) she gave me 25 miles, not what i was owed but just because of THIS GROUP!!! She said i deserved miles for helping everyone earn more.
> 
> We then went for our free Marble Slab ice cream cones (found out there is another eager beaver collector in Guelph since they were already marked down as getting one) and when we got home there was a long detailed phone message from Sarah! She did more digging and discovered that we will now be double-dipping when we shop at Staples online -- 1/$40 from Staples directly PLUS the 1/$20 from the online portal. Those haven't posted yet but should sometime soon. I'll let you know when this posts as well. *



Awesome! Good to know. 
@Donald - my hero i saw this on Facebook and thought of you:


----------



## mort1331

cari12 said:


> Awesome! Good to know.
> @Donald - my hero i saw this on Facebook and thought of you:
> View attachment 407413


beat me to it. Perfect for the duck


----------



## mort1331

Anyone on here going to uppercanada mall sunday. Meet you in line with coffee in hand.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles site is down till 6 am,,,,,Hmmmm maybe Mega Miles???
8 am and nope just checked and nothing ,,,,oh well.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

No Mega Miles yet for me either...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

It stresses me out more than it should when the AM site is down,


----------



## Disney Addicted

I keep hoping new Universal Studios tickets are being put up every time the AM site goes down.


----------



## cari12

Disney Addicted said:


> I keep hoping new Universal Studios tickets are being put up every time the AM site goes down.



I am the same- waiting for the 2020 Disneyland park hoppers to be added.


----------



## juniorbugman

@Donald - my hero  - This is for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Monday!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I keep hoping new Universal Studios tickets are being put up every time the AM site goes down.


Me to.  One day passes just aren't doing it for us.  Waiting for something better but we still have a few months so I'm not to worried.  

On a side note, I'm in need of a new iPad so I'm waiting on a bonus AM offer on the AM's site.  If anyone notices an offer for Apple I would appreciate hearing about it just in case I miss it myself.


----------



## Mollygirl21

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles site is down till 6 am,,,,,Hmmmm maybe Mega Miles???
> 8 am and nope just checked and nothing ,,,,oh well.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I shopped at Sobeys yesterday and none of the offers I had loaded from the app showed up on my receipt so I called AM when I got home and she said her systems were all down and she couldn't help me yesterday but invited me to call back today...


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Me to.  One day passes just aren't doing it for us.  Waiting for something better but we still have a few months so I'm not to worried.
> 
> On a side note, I'm in need of a new iPad so I'm waiting on a bonus AM offer on the AM's site.  If anyone notices an offer for Apple I would appreciate hearing about it just in case I miss it myself.


June 13-14 is 20X the miles for Apple.  It's on the AM homepage as one of those offers that scrolls across.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> June 13-14 is 20X the miles for Apple.  It's on the AM homepage as one of those offers that scrolls across.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  I missed this but then again, I knew I would, lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Any other Chrome users out there having trouble with the AM website? I've been getting authentication errors, service unavailable, & server timeouts since 2 yesterday afternoon. It's fine thru Firefox and the app but my preferred browser is Chrome -- the dang surface just tends to stutter and run hot when i open Firefox as well (I cast my radio station to either the TV or the stereo using Chromecast so Chrome is always open) Getting frustrated by this first-world-problem

**ETA it's ONLY on the Surface, I can use Chrome on my phone and my laptop. The Surface runs under Windows 10 and there were a couple of large updates over the weekend *


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have been having issues with the AM website on chrome for about a week.  It doesn't work for days, works for a day, then doesn't work for days again.  It's very frustrating.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Nice job, it's a confusing list to work with.  A couple of points:
> 
> 1. BRUSHES - I think these refer to hair brushes  but I'm not sure.
> 2. She specifically statement cosmetic bags and travel bags were not included so might want to add them to "not included"
> 
> A few other things she mentioned that I caught in her email (I didn't post the whole thing, it would have been even more confusing, her answers in *bold*):
> Is sunscreen included?  *Sunscreen is not included* (different than suncare I gather)
> Any shampoo? *Select Types and sizes *(likely true of conditioner as well), might want to add "Shampoo" back on the list.
> 
> Also, when I asked
> Any hand soap, body butter, body wash, razors, shaving cream?
> she replied
> razors, shaving cream? not included
> so some hand soap might be included or she missed it, body butter and body wash already covered in chart
> 
> Last, re: Burt's Bees, these are the categories from Burt's Bees website (below).  I would think anything that is listed on their website as makeup, skin care and hair&body care would qualify, even some sets if considered seasonal, anything under lip balm would not. May want to revise it in the "not included" column.
> View attachment 406869
> 
> 
> Thank you for keeping us organized.


*I've edited the file to fix the items you mentioned above, want to take another glance at it for me? *


----------



## kerreyn

I was sitting here trying to figure out why the heck I haven't gotten a Rexall L&G offer or a Rexall email offer this week, so I went onto the Rexall website and this little nugget popped up.  Fingers crossed we/I get a L&G offer to stack with it. 

https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/June11/June12-COUPON-50100.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I was sitting here trying to figure out why the heck I haven't gotten a Rexall L&G offer or a Rexall email offer this week, so I went onto the Rexall website and this little nugget popped up.  Fingers crossed we/I get a L&G offer to stack with it.
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/June11/June12-COUPON-50100.pdf



*AWESOME! I'll keep my eyes on the APP, their FB page and I'll report anything i find. They do tend to combine big offers when they are one day only. Fingers crossed, i love playing the game.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've edited the file to fix the items you mentioned above, want to take another glance at it for me? *



Looks wonderful!  Thank you for putting it all together and the revisions.

Only thing I'd consider changing is "Burt's" not "Birts" and that it will be* ALL* Burt's Bees lipbalm not included, not just plain.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I was sitting here trying to figure out why the heck I haven't gotten a Rexall L&G offer or a Rexall email offer this week, so I went onto the Rexall website and this little nugget popped up.  Fingers crossed we/I get a L&G offer to stack with it.
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/June11/June12-COUPON-50100.pdf



Agree with @Donald - my hero, awesome!  I have mine printed and waiting for Wednesday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Looks wonderful!  Thank you for putting it all together and the revisions.
> 
> Only thing I'd consider changing is "Burt's" not "Birts" and that it will be* ALL* Burt's Bees lipbalm not included, not just plain.


*OMG!! I'm such a fool. Do you remember THIS during the first ice cream frenzy at Sobey's 2 years ago? When we were babysitting our daughter's hippo, Birt? Well because of him, i've added "Birt" to my dictionaries and it didn't pop up in my spellcheck  I'll fix those things next time I'm at my actual computer

 *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG!! I'm such a fool. Do you remember THIS during the first ice cream frenzy at Sobey's 2 years ago? When we were babysitting our daughter's hippo, Birt? Well because of him, i've added "Birt" to my dictionaries and it didn't pop up in my spellcheck  I'll fix those things next time I'm at my actual computer
> 
> View attachment 408127 *



I actually laughed out loud, yes I do remember you posting that picture shopping, too funny! Hope Birt is still around.


----------



## osully

Aww I remember that one too! I was so new to AM collecting back then!


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> a little bit of a poll, for those willing to share: if you were primarily saving miles for a disney vacation, would you set your account to dream, cash, or a mix?
> 
> i ask because mine is set to dream and i have a decent number. my plan has been to keep saving towards a cruise (when we can finally book them with dream miles again). but I also started collecting PC points, and recently I redeemed a nice chunk for a disney gift card. it got me thinking about whether i should switch my air miles to cash and do something similar, ‘redeeming’ cash miles at safeway for disney cards. or since I already have a pile of dream, maybe it would be silly to split/switch?
> 
> any advice or suggestions very appreciated



I save 100% dream for Disney but leave $50 in cash airmiles in each account so that I can participate in cash promotions.  Not sure about your province but in Ontario they seem to crop up regularly and are very good value.  For example, this week is a Sobeys/Foodland promo, use 95 airmiles and get 25 airmiles back, net cost of 70 airmiles for $10 in groceries, return is 14.3 cents per airmile.

As for saving for Disney, I am currently sticking with dream miles.  I'm not sure how long we will continue doing that, it will depend on Airmiles' Disney tickets going forward as well as other travel and Onyx personal shopper options.  We are not very successful at redeeming airmiles and setting aside $$  for trips, truth is we find something way more practical to spend the money on and just go without the trip.  I suppose this isn't necessarily a bad thing, total flexibility to spend on whatever we choose.  We could purchase more Disney giftcards which I will likely do if we decide to change to cash miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I was sitting here trying to figure out why the heck I haven't gotten a Rexall L&G offer or a Rexall email offer this week, so I went onto the Rexall website and this little nugget popped up.  Fingers crossed we/I get a L&G offer to stack with it.
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/June11/June12-COUPON-50100.pdf



Rexall's one day Wednesday June 12 airmiles app coupon 100am wus $50 ends in 5171, printable coupon ends in 5165 so may be combinable.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> We are not very successful at redeeming airmiles and setting aside $$  for trips, truth is we find something way more practical to spend the money on and just go without the trip.  I suppose this isn't necessarily a bad thing, total flexibility to spend on whatever we choose.



This.

I'd have already bought a new fridge and stove if I didn't keep 90% of my miles tied up in Dream!


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> I save 100% dream for Disney but leave $50 in cash airmiles in each account so that I can participate in cash promotions.  Not sure about your province but in Ontario they seem to crop up regularly and are very good value.  For example, this week is a Sobeys/Foodland promo, use 95 airmiles and get 25 airmiles back, net cost of 70 airmiles for $10 in groceries, return is 14.3 cents per airmile.
> 
> As for saving for Disney, I am currently sticking with dream miles.  I'm not sure how long we will continue doing that, it will depend on Airmiles' Disney tickets going forward as well as other travel and Onyx personal shopper options.  We are not very successful at redeeming airmiles and setting aside $$  for trips, truth is we find something way more practical to spend the money on and just go without the trip.  I suppose this isn't necessarily a bad thing, total flexibility to spend on whatever we choose.  We could purchase more Disney giftcards which I will likely do if we decide to change to cash miles.



I don’t think I have the self control to redeem for $ and just set it aside either. But I don’t think my money would go to practical purchases. I know myself well enough to know I’d think of it as “free money” and it would end up going towards something fun or frivolous. 

I left my account on dream miles for now because it doesn’t feel worth it to change my plan of attack with a good chunk already in my dream account. I think I’ll wait to re-evaluate after cashing out for our next trip.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Because I tend to do my best to make efficient use of my time I searched thru this thread to find the last post about using the double dip one day only coupon from Rexall and discovered it seems to be happening once a month, last one was May 14th.
ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday June 12th*
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 Link for that is HERE*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is  417000051657
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer that
Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 comes from the APP and now it's on the  Airmiles website Link to coupon is HERE
 Barcode is 41700005171
Image of the coupon that shows the date 
 Just the barcode *


----------



## kimbert

In my June newsletter there was a little note about a contest which would be happening soon (June 17-21, 2019) to celebrate Onyx's 5 year anniversary. Contest fine print indicates open to Onyx collectors only, so perhaps we will get a more targeted email closer to the start date. Prizes include airfare, merch, AM and gift cards. Here is the current website to detail the contest which is coming soon: https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/comingsoon


----------



## hdrolfe

kimbert said:


> In my June newsletter there was a little note about a contest which would be happening soon (June 17-21, 2019) to celebrate Onyx's 5 year anniversary. Contest fine print indicates open to Onyx collectors only, so perhaps we will get a more targeted email closer to the start date. Prizes include airfare, merch, AM and gift cards. Here is the current website to detail the contest which is coming soon: https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/comingsoon



Nice looking prizes and easy to enter, thank goodness! Now to remember to do so lol.


----------



## marchingstar

kimbert said:


> In my June newsletter there was a little note about a contest which would be happening soon (June 17-21, 2019) to celebrate Onyx's 5 year anniversary. Contest fine print indicates open to Onyx collectors only, so perhaps we will get a more targeted email closer to the start date. Prizes include airfare, merch, AM and gift cards. Here is the current website to detail the contest which is coming soon: https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/comingsoon



ooh, looks great! i have a good feeling about this...with the number of onyx peeps here, i think we might know a winner!


----------



## kerreyn

Here's a question for my AM guru's:

I read on *that* facebook page that people were able to purchase 2 x 5 day wdw passes and redeem the 2 passes for 1 annual pass.  Could this actually be true?  If that's the case, I may just jump on that when we go next year (2020) for my oldest daughter's 30th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Here's a question for my AM guru's:
> 
> I read on *that* facebook page that people were able to purchase 2 x 5 day wdw passes and redeem the 2 passes for 1 annual pass.  Could this actually be true?  If that's the case, I may just jump on that when we go next year (2020) for my oldest daughter's 30th.


*You know that i absolutely LOATH spreading any rumours or posting speculations without full disclosure that it is strictly MY thoughts. Due to this i went straight to THE place for answers about any & everything regarding tickets, the thread created & maintained by Robo and monitored by a couple of CMs who actually work in ticketing and i found this answer, directly quoted from this post    Ins & Outs of Upgrading Tickets The entire thread is excellent reading and a great place to look for answeres regarding tickets and if the answer isn't there, Robo responds within hours!*

*Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
An upgrade to any level of Annual Pass follows basically the same rules as any other upgrade of MYW tickets.
*You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP.*

*If the **person** who mentioned this is able to provide more details about how/when/where they did this it might add some **credence** to their claim but it's also possible that they had a CM who sprinkled a TON of Pixie Dust. Personally i wouldn't want to risk this massive leap of faith *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG!! I'm such a fool. Do you remember THIS during the first ice cream frenzy at Sobey's 2 years ago? When we were babysitting our daughter's hippo, Birt? Well because of him, i've added "Birt" to my dictionaries and it didn't pop up in my spellcheck  I'll fix those things next time I'm at my actual computer
> 
> View attachment 408127 *


Birt Buddy How's it going?
Is Grandma J taking good care of you?
Psssst....Metro has ice cream with airmiles.....
Happy Anniversary J,,,You joined the DIS on June 11 a few years ago.(13 years).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> Here's a question for my AM guru's:
> 
> I read on *that* facebook page that people were able to purchase 2 x 5 day wdw passes and redeem the 2 passes for 1 annual pass.  Could this actually be true?  If that's the case, I may just jump on that when we go next year (2020) for my oldest daughter's 30th.


I read that to and I can tell you from experience that Donald is not wrong.  I took a few left over passes I had to exchange for a AP and was only allowed to use one.  I used the one with the most value of course but they made it very clear what the rule was.  I think those on the other site are talking through their hats.....


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Birt Buddy How's it going?
> Is Grandma J taking good care of you?
> Psssst....Metro has ice cream with airmiles.....
> Happy Anniversary J,,,You joined the DIS on June 11 a few years ago.(13 years).
> View attachment 408418
> Hugs
> Mel


*Birt's just fine! Living the life of a house hippo (anyone remember that commercial from the advertising standards of Canada aimed at kids??) , we see him whenever we go to visit the girls. 

OMG, so happy to see an early leak of the Metro flyer ( I went to glance at said Ice cream deal), they have MILK on sale! Don't care if it's got miles or not, I need some  And our ham, and big bonus miles on yogurt I eat .. buy 3 @ 3.49 get 30 AM. Some kind of chicken wings too (or is it from Flamingos ) 2/$16 buy 2 get 50 AM 

I actually joined the boards in 1997 -ish and then there was a crash that took the boards down, profiles were reset, posts lost etc. I was actively planning a trip at that point and then another in 1999 and ended up forgetting my password and they couldn't reset it so this persona was born! Had no idea it was that long ago but makes sense since we were planning a trip for our 20th anniversary, gawd, I'M OLD!!*


----------



## bababear_50

House Hippo





Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *You know that i absolutely LOATH spreading any rumours or posting speculations without full disclosure that it is strictly MY thoughts. Due to this i went straight to THE place for answers about any & everything regarding tickets, the thread created & maintained by Robo and monitored by a couple of CMs who actually work in ticketing and i found this answer, directly quoted from this post    Ins & Outs of Upgrading Tickets The entire thread is excellent reading and a great place to look for answeres regarding tickets and if the answer isn't there, Robo responds within hours!*
> 
> *Upgrading to an Annual Pass (AP)*
> An upgrade to any level of Annual Pass follows basically the same rules as any other upgrade of MYW tickets.
> *You cannot combine the value of more than one ticket in order to upgrade to a singe new ticket or AP.*
> 
> *If the **person** who mentioned this is able to provide more details about how/when/where they did this it might add some **credence** to their claim but it's also possible that they had a CM who sprinkled a TON of Pixie Dust. Personally i wouldn't want to risk this massive leap of faith *



Thanks @Donald - my hero - I know I can trust you for good advice! It sure seemed too good to be true.


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Because I tend to do my best to make efficient use of my time I searched thru this thread to find the last post about using the double dip one day only coupon from Rexall and discovered it seems to be happening once a month, last one was May 14th.
> ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday June 12th*
> *To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*
> 
> *BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
> *Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
> *Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
> *Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
> *If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
> *Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 Link for that is HERE*
> *Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
> Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is  417000051657
> Link to the coupon is HERE
> Image if you prefer that
> View attachment 408364Just the barcode View attachment 408366
> 
> Coupon # 2 comes from the APP and now it's on the  Airmiles website Link to coupon is HERE
> Barcode is 41700005171
> Image of the coupon that shows the date
> View attachment 408370 Just the barcode View attachment 408371*


Thanks, I'm going to see tomorrow if the medical supplies I ordered last week came in. I can use 2 coupons!


----------



## bababear_50

Hi gang
Does anyone know if I can use a Vanilla Visa card (gift card) to buy products and groceries at Rexall and Sobeys?
Can I use it to buy another gift card?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from the east coast and looks like I need to hit the ground running tomorrow. Thanks to all of you here, after a quick read of the most recent threads I should be able to do that. 8 hours in a car without much moving and I think I could do with a pair of compression socks. I read about the double dip possibility a couple of days ago and was glad to see exactly how to accomplish that this evening. You guys are great. Thank you.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> Does anyone know if I can use a Vanilla Visa card (gift card) to buy products and groceries at Rexall and Sobeys?
> Can I use it to buy another gift card?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


 
I don't know about purchasing another gift card with it, but I have used pre-paid cards to purchase groceries without issues.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I don't know about purchasing another gift card with it, but I have used pre-paid cards to purchase groceries without issues.


Thanks Hon
I am going to give it a try tomorrow at Rexall.
I'll see what the flyer shows/offers for Sobeys for Friday and then maybe try there.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from the east coast and looks like I need to hit the ground running tomorrow. Thanks to all of you here, after a quick read of the most recent threads I should be able to do that. 8 hours in a car without much moving and I think I could do with a pair of compression socks. I read about the double dip possibility a couple of days ago and was glad to see exactly how to accomplish that this evening. You guys are great. Thank you.


Welcome home 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> Does anyone know if I can use a Vanilla Visa card (gift card) to buy products and groceries at Rexall and Sobeys?
> Can I use it to buy another gift card?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I just finished using a prepaid Visa gc with $50 on it. I had no issues using it but Sobeys needed to know how much was left on the card.


----------



## marchingstar

a quick thank you to whoever mentioned checkout 51! 

i just signed up and i already have a few approved rewards. there’s lots of stuff i would never buy, but a few options for things we use regularly. i’m excited to add this to my ring of savings!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1318312Spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1318319Spend 75.00 get 50 airmiles

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1318417
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1318321spend 75.00 get 50 airmiles

I'll probably pick up a few A&W cards at Metro
**Metro gift cards buy $25 get 25 airmiles OR Buy $50 get 50 airmiles
A&W,,Netflix,,Footlocker,,Bass Pro shops**

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic has the $200 gift card / 100 miles offer this weekend!


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear about the A&W GC at Metro. I just ran out of the cards I had from an offer last year sometime. DH prefers A&W to Harveys these days so that will be some easy miles.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Heads up, the load n Go coupon for Rexall today seems to be busted - it would not scan and inputting the numbers did not work.  However the email from Airmiles about the RExall AM does work, and is a different code from the Rexall email/coupon direct, so I still managed my 200AM, it was just a bit of a hassle!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks for the info and links for Rexall.  I'm going to head out there today.  We're out of eggs, cheese, milk, mouthwash and I need Dimetapp for my son.  I came home yesterday after an exciting morning in Toronto to both kids sick.  Ugh.  My daughter didn't go to school yesterday and my son came home after his Science lab exam.  We all slept in today.


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanadianKrista said:


> Heads up, the load n Go coupon for Rexall today seems to be busted - it would not scan and inputting the numbers did not work.  However the email from Airmiles about the RExall AM does work, and is a different code from the Rexall email/coupon direct, so I still managed my 200AM, it was just a bit of a hassle!



Uh oh.  I haven't left yet.  I wonder if I received the e-mail.  I'll have to check.  Thanks for the heads up!

I don't see an e-mail from Air Miles about the offer.  Ohh yay, my husband's e-mail as that!  I printed it out.  Thanks!!

By the way, I will post a photo here of that coupon.  I'm just on the phone.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Heads up, the load n Go coupon for Rexall today seems to be busted - it would not scan and inputting the numbers did not work.  However the email from Airmiles about the RExall AM does work, and is a different code from the Rexall email/coupon direct, so I still managed my 200AM, it was just a bit of a hassle!



*Can you give a bit more info please? What are the barcodes that DO work? I never did get an emaili from Rexall *


----------



## Disney Addicted




----------



## Disney Addicted

If I understood correctly, she is saying:
- the coupon with the barcode ending in 1657 worked
- the coupon from the Air Miles APP with the barcode ending in 5171 did not work
- the coupon that Air Miles e-mailed with the barcode ending in 1688 worked (I posted a picture above)

Is that right Krista?


----------



## Disney Addicted

So about my exciting morning in Toronto yesterday...  can I share?  It's a year away but I'm so excited about it.

I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!   

The cruise is for next year and they gave me the phones already for my friend and I.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> So about my exciting morning in Toronto yesterday...  can I share?  It's a year away but I'm so excited about it.
> 
> I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!
> 
> The cruise is for next year and they gave me the phones already for my friend and I.


That is amazing!!  You most certainly can share and should!!  Congratulations on your win, you have to report back on your experience once you get to go.  And a Virgin Cruise, that is exciting in itself!!!!


----------



## Tinetine

Hello everyone ! I'm wondering if you have the answer to my question. I've looked around but found nothing..I've made 2 hotel reservations using my miles for this summer, thinking we would drive down to Orlando in July. I've found out today about the car train from Washington and I would like to compare the costs to driving, but I can't find anywhere information on canceling a hotel reservation made using miles ! I've tried calling, but they make you go through the whole system and I was too afraid it would cancel the reservation when all I wanted was to ask about it ! Does anyone know if reservations can ce canceled without penalties ? Thank you in advance


----------



## CanadianKrista

Disney Addicted said:


> If I understood correctly, she is saying:
> - the coupon with the barcode ending in 1657 worked
> - the coupon from the Air Miles APP with the barcode ending in 5171 did not work
> - the coupon that Air Miles e-mailed with the barcode ending in 1688 worked (I posted a picture above)
> 
> Is that right Krista?


Correct.  I got the 1657 and 1688 to work, the loadngo of 5171 would not go into the system.  Maybe someone else can get it to work, because in theory that is 3 different codes - if someone can snag the 300AM that would be awesome!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

That is AWESOME!!!!!!  I'm so happy when I hear of people winning things like this!  Enjoy it!!!!  I'm so excited for you!  I can't wait to hear about the trip!!!!  Hopefully this year will go fast for you and it's time to board the ship before you know it!


Disney Addicted said:


> I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Um, the Virgin ship looks amazing!  So jelly!  Congrats on the win, @Disney Addicted


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Heads up, the load n Go coupon for Rexall today seems to be busted - it would not scan and inputting the numbers did not work.  However the email from Airmiles about the RExall AM does work, and is a different code from the Rexall email/coupon direct, so I still managed my 200AM, it was just a bit of a hassle!


The cashier at my Rexall called about the code not working and she was told to award the customer 100AM if they ask about the L&G code not working. Unfortunately I didn't know about the 1688 code or she would have let me use that one too. I'm happy with the 200 I got.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I should have checked before I went but I didn't know about the 3rd one so only got 100 AM. and the girl on cash was her first day so had no clue, the guy she called to help was a jerk. And I'm sad now I missed out. To be honest I don't think I would have bothered if I had known I wasn't going to get the points! Ugh.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> So about my exciting morning in Toronto yesterday...  can I share?  It's a year away but I'm so excited about it.
> 
> I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!
> 
> The cruise is for next year and they gave me the phones already for my friend and I.



WOW congratulations!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, so let's see if we can play the Rexall game -- but it appears they have closed the loophole to use all three coupon codes. Based on the info @ottawamom just shared I'm printing out EVERY coupon code and trying them all 
The original from Rexall has the bar code 417000051657 and the link for the coupon is HERE
Image of just the bar code if you want 

The second coupon that some of you got in a second email that was shared above by our lucky cruise winner has the bar code 417000051688 Link to the coupon is HERE
Image of just the bar code 

NOW the problem with the code from the app & the Facebook post seems to have been fixed and is now generating the same coupon as above. HOWEVER, if you're willing to take a chance to get the extra 100 miles you can try opening your app and having that scanned OR here's that bar code again 41700005171 
Image of the full coupon
and just the bar code *


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero , I saw this in an antique shop in Maine. Price seems a little high but I thought you might enjoy the find.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Tinetine said:


> Hello everyone ! I'm wondering if you have the answer to my question. I've looked around but found nothing..I've made 2 hotel reservations using my miles for this summer, thinking we would drive down to Orlando in July. I've found out today about the car train from Washington and I would like to compare the costs to driving, but I can't find anywhere information on canceling a hotel reservation made using miles ! I've tried calling, but they make you go through the whole system and I was too afraid it would cancel the reservation when all I wanted was to ask about it ! Does anyone know if reservations can ce canceled without penalties ? Thank you in advance


*Quick answer -- on my way out to Rexall!
If you're asking will you get those miles back in your account the answer is NO.

If you're asking if you cancel the reservation with the hotel will you get charged more, the answer is NO because they have no way to actually do that! You will just appear as a "no show" and they won't care because they've already been paid for you to stay.

If you are asking something else and I missed it, just ask again and I'll try to answer you. OH BTW, don't bother asking AM to cancel it if you don't have insurance on those miles it will just confuse the heck out of them, I'll explain later how i know this*


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall. The L&G didn't work, but the cashier knows me and just added the 100AM's manually.


----------



## Tinetine

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick answer -- on my way out to Rexall!
> If you're asking will you get those miles back in your account the answer is NO.*
> 
> This is what I was asking .Thanks for your reply . I guess the car train will have to wait another year


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> So about my exciting morning in Toronto yesterday...  can I share?  It's a year away but I'm so excited about it.
> 
> I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!
> 
> The cruise is for next year and they gave me the phones already for my friend and I.


Oh WOW so cool!!!
Congrats Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Correct.  I got the 1657 and 1688 to work, the loadngo of 5171 would not go into the system.  Maybe someone else can get it to work, because in theory that is 3 different codes - if someone can snag the 300AM that would be awesome!!



Thanks for posting. I printed the 1688 one by logging into airmiles after seeing your post, it is listed as an offer.  The 5171 app one didn't work, person a couple of people ahead of me also tried. So I got 202 airmiles, $38 shop ($7 coupons, $5 survey).  There is no way my store would have honoured the third.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> So about my exciting morning in Toronto yesterday...  can I share?  It's a year away but I'm so excited about it.
> 
> I won a Virgin Voyage cruise for two, including airfare AND two Samsung Galaxy S10 phones from Virgin Radio and Richard Branson!!
> 
> The cruise is for next year and they gave me the phones already for my friend and I.


WOW....that's the best day ever! Congrats.  Have you seen how lux the Virgin cruises are going to be?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I really should have checked here before making the trip  to Rexall.  It's completely out of my way, I was delayed repeatedly leaving work and really didn't want to go but there where a few items we actually needed so I went thinking I would get 200+ miles.  I had a nice cashier who tried the app coupon 4 or 5 times.  It was a no go just like everyone else.  Does anyone have a phone number to call to attempt to get the miles adjusted?


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I really should have checked here before making the trip  to Rexall.  It's completely out of my way, I was delayed repeatedly leaving work and really didn't want to go but there where a few items we actually needed so I went thinking I would get 200+ miles.  I had a nice cashier who tried the app coupon 4 or 5 times.  It was a no go just like everyone else.  Does anyone have a phone number to call to attempt to get the miles adjusted?


 
*If you have access to Facebook I would try sending them a message they're pretty good at responding or even the online chat.  I haven't decided if I'm going to press it or not,  the extra 100 miles would be great but I already got the 200, might be wise for me to not push it ?*


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm still feeling a little bitter about missing out on the 100AM, I didn't know about the 3 coupons so I can't push my luck for the third. I wonder if an airmiles chat would resolve anything, it was their fault the app coupon didn't even scan. And the guy at the store was very rude. I would have left everything and walked out but I'd gone on lunch with a friend and didn't want to be that person  I will stick to my usual place from now on though, they usually have all the coupons lined up by the cash and scan them there without even prompting! Oh well. I got a few things for the trip (some blister bandages and sunscreen) and some atkins bars which I had for lunch.

I am glad to see some people were able to get all the points! Once the MM posts I am only about 750 short of at least one way flights for March, so hopefully I can find a way to do that soon.

It will not be the "exciting" BMO offer I got, spend $575 by June 17 on my BMO card for 50 big AM! Yeah no thanks lol. Sadly, I probably could do it but it's just not worth it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone with the BMO W/E mastercard get an email today with this in it:



Save at the pumps this summer with a special Shell offer – coming soon.​
This great offer will be revealed the week of June 24, so keep an eye on your inbox. In the meantime, see where you can shop and earn more AIR MILES Reward Miles, every day.​


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> *It will not be the "exciting" BMO offer I got, spend $575 by June 17 on my BMO card for 50 big AM! Yeah no thanks lol. Sadly, I probably could do it but it's just not worth it.*


LOL....mine was spend $2800 for 50 Miles.  I’m certain that they look at a couple of months spending and then assign this $.  I’ve had 3-4 months in a row with pretty high spending on my MC.  I got an AC installed in my house that was $4500 in March and the other months I’ve spent upwards of $2500 per month.  Usually I only use that card for work so the amount is around$600-800.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....mine was spend $2800 for 50 Miles.  I’m certain that they look at a couple of months spending and then assign this $.  I’ve had 3-4 months in a row with pretty high spending on my MC.  I got and AC installed in my house that was $4500.



Probably, I used mine to buy a couple disney giftcards, but they were $250 each so this is a bit much!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Is she a hippo fan too ? My 13 yr old is huge .. this was from this weekend she says she can die happy now 



Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG!! I'm such a fool. Do you remember THIS during the first ice cream frenzy at Sobey's 2 years ago? When we were babysitting our daughter's hippo, Birt? Well because of him, i've added "Birt" to my dictionaries and it didn't pop up in my spellcheck  I'll fix those things next time I'm at my actual computer
> 
> View attachment 408127 *


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ooh a&w big kid just got a job at the mall and this might be ok for his lunches  



bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1318312Spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles
> 
> Foodland
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1318319Spend 75.00 get 50 airmiles
> 
> Metro
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1318417
> Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1318321spend 75.00 get 50 airmiles
> 
> I'll probably pick up a few A&W cards at Metro
> **Metro gift cards buy $25 get 25 airmiles OR Buy $50 get 50 airmiles
> A&W,,Netflix,,Footlocker,,Bass Pro shops**
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I went to Rexall after work before checking in here
My printed coupon scanned but the printed app coupon wouldn't and they seemed to know this was going to happen and credited me 100 extra airmiles without any questions,,, which leads me to believe that by the time I got there many people had experienced the same thing. I feel bad for others who didn't get the airmiles and would try checking back with the Rexall store or airmiles Facebook or airmiles chat.
Hugs
Mel

PS OK Airmiles let's get to posting those MEGA MILES please!!!!!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall: went this morning before finding out about the second coupon. Used my email and tried to use the L&G. Cashier gave the the L&G 100AM so I got 200. I was going to go back on Friday and get some compression socks when they go on sale BOGO 50% off but then I thought I don't really need two pairs. I could easily do another $50 today so this time I went armed with email, airmiles website coupon and L&G (again). 200 went through no problem and the cashier gave me the extra 100AM for L&G total of 300AM. All in all it was a spend $110 get 500AM kind of day.

Now I'll be off to pick up some of those A&W GC tomorrow at Metro and I think I will call it a week. (of AM hunting)


----------



## AngelDisney

I didn’t fight for the LnG coupon. The cashier said it’s the same one so I didn’t insist. She scanned the other two with no problem but she thought they were the same one and I kept telling her the codes were different. Then she said they couldn’t be combined. She was surprised to see I had 200 AM on the receipt. I stopped AM hunting for a month after moving. I didn’t have the energy to go shopping for miles. I am glad I started to pick it up today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Well I should have checked before I went but I didn't know about the 3rd one so only got 100 AM. and the girl on cash was her first day so had no clue, the guy she called to help was a jerk. And I'm sad now I missed out. To be honest I don't think I would have bothered if I had known I wasn't going to get the points! Ugh.





Days In the Sun said:


> Thanks for posting. I printed the 1688 one by logging into airmiles after seeing your post, it is listed as an offer.  The 5171 app one didn't work, person a couple of people ahead of me also tried. So I got 202 airmiles, $38 shop ($7 coupons, $5 survey).  There is no way my store would have honoured the third.





dancin Disney style said:


> I really should have checked here before making the trip  to Rexall.  It's completely out of my way, I was delayed repeatedly leaving work and really didn't want to go but there where a few items we actually needed so I went thinking I would get 200+ miles.  I had a nice cashier who tried the app coupon 4 or 5 times.  It was a no go just like everyone else.  Does anyone have a phone number to call to attempt to get the miles adjusted?





hdrolfe said:


> I'm still feeling a little bitter about missing out on the 100AM, I didn't know about the 3 coupons so I can't push my luck for the third. I wonder if an airmiles chat would resolve anything, it was their fault the app coupon didn't even scan. And the guy at the store was very rude. I would have left everything and walked out but I'd gone on lunch with a friend and didn't want to be that person  I will stick to my usual place from now on though, they usually have all the coupons lined up by the cash and scan them there without even prompting! Oh well. I got a few things for the trip (some blister bandages and sunscreen) and some atkins bars which I had for lunch.
> 
> I am glad to see some people were able to get all the points! Once the MM posts I am only about 750 short of at least one way flights for March, so hopefully I can find a way to do that soon.
> 
> It will not be the "exciting" BMO offer I got, spend $575 by June 17 on my BMO card for 50 big AM! Yeah no thanks lol. Sadly, I probably could do it but it's just not worth it.



*Ok gang i figured i had nothing to lose by trying so i just hoped onto the online chat and POOF in less that 5 minutes i got the extra 100 miles. Here's the answer i got, so i say GO FOR IT!!
Just noticed your post too @AngelDisney , try this!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All the excitement over Rexall made me forget about the flyer links  Here's the ones Mel didn't already share with us

Early Blurry Rexall ON
This actually looks like a good couple of weeks, there's a 4 page spread of Bonus Miles products!
Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang i figured i had nothing to lose by trying so i just hoped onto the online chat and POOF in less that 5 minutes i got the extra 100 miles. Here's the answer i got, so i say GO FOR IT!!
> Just noticed your post too @AngelDisney , try this!
> View attachment 408700*


Thanks Jacqueline! I just did Live Chat and got the 100 AM. Sara was so nice and offered to post the miles right after I reported the problem with no issue. Thanks again!


----------



## Days In the Sun

No 100 airmiles here.  Ravida at Airmiles sent a inquiry to my store to investigate ... which means I won't be getting them.

Edit:  Livechatted again, Lawrence, got them right away, he took two minutes and it was done.


----------



## hdrolfe

I did a chat and was able to get the 100 AM. She said normally she'd make me wait the 120 days but because it was a technical issue.


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang i figured i had nothing to lose by trying so i just hoped onto the online chat and POOF in less that 5 minutes i got the extra 100 miles. Here's the answer i got, so i say GO FOR IT!!
> Just noticed your post too @AngelDisney , try this!
> View attachment 408700*


That's good to know. The lady at my store took down all the information to have the Load'n Go miles added  manually. I had her attempt to scan that one first, before the other 2.


----------



## osully

I got a whopping 1 AM at Rexall yesterday  But I got to stock up on my favourite protein powder on sale $8 cheaper than usual and paid only $15 out of pocket instead of $32.99 + tax after cash miles & the survey coupon so I call that a win.

If my BMO mastercard cash miles come through today I will probably go buy another one... it's a really good deal! 

I have decided to actually switch to 100% cash miles because having extra money for groceries etc. is more handy for me right now than saving for some unknown vacation in the future. For now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you have access to Facebook I would try sending them a message they're pretty good at responding or even the online chat.  I haven't decided if I'm going to press it or not,  the extra 100 miles would be great but I already got the 200, might be wise for me to not push it ?*


I'm going back and forth on  whether I will get in touch with them.  The question is do I really want to make them aware (if they aren't) ….the answer would be no.   I might just let this one go and be more careful next time.  It would have only taken me a minute to check in here and see what had been happening all day with the coupons.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm going back and forth on  whether I will get in touch with them.  The question is do I really want to make them aware (if they aren't) ….the answer would be no.   I might just let this one go and be more careful next time.  It would have only taken me a minute to check in here and see what had been happening all day with the coupons.


When I did the live chat, I didn’t mention about the 200 AM I already got. I just told the rep the LnG coupon didn’t scan. I don’t think they would be able to know last night as the transaction had not been posted yet.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> When I did the live chat, I didn’t mention about the 200 AM I already got. I just told the rep the LnG coupon didn’t scan. I don’t think they would be able to know last night as the transaction had not been posted yet.



That's pretty much what I did as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well,  my online chat might have been successful but the miles never actually made it into the account.  My justice based personality won't let me go after them even though I was told they would post and I kept a copy of the chat.  I already got the 200 from the coupons and they still say they can't be combined so I call it a win.*


----------



## ottawamom

I was at Metro this morning picking up A&W GC. There was a line forming behind me and the cashier wasn't certain if combining them in one transaction would give me the correct AM so I decided to do them individually and use "Tap" instead of the "chip and pin". It worked and correct AM on each receipt. I then picked up a few items I needed in the store. Came right home and was putting my groceries away when the phone rang. DH answered the phone first. It was BMO fraud division wanting to ask a few questions about recent purchases. Was I at Metro about 20 minutes ago... I have never tapped my card before but the boys tell me it is safe so I thought it would be quicker to do the GC this way. BMO picked up on the change and was calling to make sure the transactions were me and not that my card had been stolen.

Must say I was impressed. But now I'm concerned about what might have happened if I hadn't been home to pick up the phone. Oh well I'll focus on the positive and use my chip and pin when purchasing GC from now on. (I've never had an issue when I do them that way)


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I was at Metro this morning picking up A&W GC. There was a line forming behind me and the cashier wasn't certain if combining them in one transaction would give me the correct AM so I decided to do them individually and use "Tap" instead of the "chip and pin". It worked and correct AM on each receipt. I then picked up a few items I needed in the store. Came right home and was putting my groceries away when the phone rang. DH answered the phone first. It was BMO fraud division wanting to ask a few questions about recent purchases. Was I at Metro about 20 minutes ago... I have never tapped my card before but the boys tell me it is safe so I thought it would be quicker to do the GC this way. BMO picked up on the change and was calling to make sure the transactions were me and not that my card had been stolen.
> 
> Must say I was impressed. But now I'm concerned about what might have happened if I hadn't been home to pick up the phone. Oh well I'll focus on the positive and use my chip and pin when purchasing GC from now on. (I've never had an issue when I do them that way)


Same thing happened to me at Sobeys when I bought the 5 $60 Disney Gift Cards to get the 100 AM's on each one.  Did all the purchases separate so I would get the 5 purchases in.  Worked find for the first 4 but the 5th wouldn't take and I had to call through to BMO MC and talk with the fraud department.  I know exactly what was going on and what would happen when I called, I'm retired BMO.  I can tell you even if you had used the pin pad they still could and would flag your account just because of the number of times it was used and for smaller amounts in such a small amount of time at the same store.  You would be amazed at the number of clients I saw who wrote their pin on the back of their card 'so they could remember it'.  Getting flagged is no big deal, could be a bit inconvenient but at least you know your safe and getting your card to work is only a phone call away.  Better safe than sorry.  
Glad you got all the AM's, that in itself is worth the time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can now confirm that we DO double dip at Staples by ordering online, the miles from Airmilesshop posted today, same date and account looks like this

If you are planning on buying anything you can currently get 20X from Staples PLUS the 2X from the online portal
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Airmiles site is down, at least for me.  maybe MM will post? Probably not.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Airmiles site is down, at least for me.  maybe MM will post? Probably not.



I'm in on Opera browser working completely fine, down on Microsoft Edge


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles site is down for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles is down for me in Chrome, Firefox and Microsoft Edge. It's been that way since mid afternoon when I last checked.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm in Microsoft Edge and I can access the AM site, no problem.  Odd.  Hopefully they don't have more issues.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles back up for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## cari12

Just noticed that I reached Onyx this week!


----------



## ottawamom

Congratulations. It's a great feeling when you reach a milestone.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Looks like this weekend is another 100/$100 at Safeway. I will be hard-pressed to reach $100 but we do need a few things, so I hope I can stock up on actual needs and not frivolously on snack food!
Congrats on getting Onyx - I am a little nosy in checkout and always inquire if fellow Onyx cardholders are from the DIS.

Have not found one of y'all yet but I know I will, just a matter of time...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Another Toronto day for me,  missed the 10:30 bus home so I decided to turn it into a day in the city.  Got to be lunch time and I found myself down by the lake unable to make a decision what to eat .  
Omg  so how perfect is THIS!?!? Poutail poutine on a beavertail!
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Another Toronto day for me, missed the 10:30 bus home so I decided to turn it into a day in the city. Got to be lunch time and I found myself down by the lake unable to make a decision what to eat .
> Omg so how perfect is THIS!?!? Poutail poutine on a beavertail!


Wow that is quite the interesting meal.  Never heard of poutine on a beaver tail.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Really off topic.  I have been watching and reading all about Hagrid's new ride at Universal.  As much as I would love to go ride this...OMG  10 hour wait to ride this. It makes the wait times at the rest of the park fairly low. I don't think I would waste a whole day to ride this. But it does look like an awesome roller coaster. And yes...I'm one of those who will totally watch YouTube videos to see what they are all about. I'm hoping once our bank account recovers a bit from our last adventure, I can talk the dh into a trip for the boys to Universal and maybe a Disney day as well   I would totally work the second job again to fund that!!!!!


----------



## mort1331

So have heard from great source. Not Bookface dont subscribe. Toystory key is july 13 at stores with mim $14 purchase


----------



## cari12

marcyleecorgan said:


> Looks like this weekend is another 100/$100 at Safeway. I will be hard-pressed to reach $100 but we do need a few things, so I hope I can stock up on actual needs and not frivolously on snack food!
> Congrats on getting Onyx - I am a little nosy in checkout and always inquire if fellow Onyx cardholders are from the DIS.
> 
> Have not found one of y'all yet but I know I will, just a matter of time...


That’s too funny. 
Even though I’ve been Onyx for several years and they send me the black card every year, I still use my blue one. I’m incognito LOL.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> So have heard from great source. Not Bookface dont subscribe. Toystory key is july 13 at stores with mim $14 purchase



What is Toystory Key?


----------



## alohamom

Hey AM gurus-I thought the Airmiles site had discounts on City Pass products but I cannot seem to find them. Am I incorrect?


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Really off topic.  I have been watching and reading all about Hagrid's new ride at Universal.  As much as I would love to go ride this...OMG  10 hour wait to ride this. It makes the wait times at the rest of the park fairly low. I don't think I would waste a whole day to ride this. But it does look like an awesome roller coaster. And yes...I'm one of those who will totally watch YouTube videos to see what they are all about. I'm hoping once our bank account recovers a bit from our last adventure, I can talk the dh into a trip for the boys to Universal and maybe a Disney day as well   I would totally work the second job again to fund that!!!!!



Hi Pumpkin

I decided to not go on the ride because someone told me it has a HUGE drop but,,, I just watched the YouTube video and I didn't see one. We are going to Florida next Jan and I would prefer to go back to Universal rather than Disney. I think the ride looks awesome. I just need to see if I can swing some passes with airmiles.
The Royal Pacific resort is just an awesome ,relaxing place to stay,,,but my pocket book says you need to  save save------ save ...lol
Hugs to you
Mel
Just double checking you didn't see any big drops on this ride did you?


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Pumpkin
> 
> I decided to not go on the ride because someone told me it has a HUGE drop but,,, I just watched the YouTube video and I didn't see one. We are going to Florida next Jan and I would prefer to go back to Universal rather than Disney. I think the ride looks awesome. I just need to see if I can swing some passes with airmiles.
> The Royal Pacific resort is just an awesome ,relaxing place to stay,,,but my pocket book says you need to  save save------ save ...lol
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> Just double checking you didn't see any big drops on this ride did you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 409249


I'll be there for a week in October so I'll let you know what happens.  You can count on me, lol.  
I think I need to look at the video you watched, I don't like 'rollercoasters' as such but this sound like a low profile coaster so I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Further update to the online ordering at Staples ... i had yet ANOTHER posting today! Now my account has 3 postings and there were NO multipliers when i shopped so it looks like we will be getting a LOT more shopping this way. Guess who will be doing all her Staples shopping this way now? They also have next day shipping or in store pickup so this is a game changer for us! 
1 mile per $20 from the online portal
1 mile per $40 from Staples (their regular earning rate)
AND 1 mile per $40 from Staples delivery (new thing i guess?!?)

 *


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Hey AM gurus-I thought the Airmiles site had discounts on City Pass products but I cannot seem to find them. Am I incorrect?



Hi Hon
I asked on Airmiles Live CHAT

Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.10:18 AM
NITU Connected10:19 AM

NITUGood day and Welcome to Live chat, how may I assist you please?10:19 AM
MELANIE Hello Can you tell me where to find Toronto CityPass on the web site?
Or is this no longer a Airmiles reward/perk
10:20 AM

NITUhi, I will help double check for you but they might be under Entertainment section?
or they could be removed, let me go check first
Thanks for waiting, be right back, I just have to log on line to verify now
10:21 AM

NITUHi, I went through Events and Attractions and Parks and I dont see them either. they seem to be gone for a long while, never been back10:23 AM

Sorry Hon,,looks like they have dropped them.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Pumpkin
> 
> I decided to not go on the ride because someone told me it has a HUGE drop but,,, I just watched the YouTube video and I didn't see one. We are going to Florida next Jan and I would prefer to go back to Universal rather than Disney. I think the ride looks awesome. I just need to see if I can swing some passes with airmiles.
> The Royal Pacific resort is just an awesome ,relaxing place to stay,,,but my pocket book says you need to  save save------ save ...lol
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> Just double checking you didn't see any big drops on this ride did you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 409249


There is a drop. It's after you go backwards into the cave? You can't see it very well on any of the youtube videos but it is there. If you listen closely when the video goes black you'll hear a few screams as the drop happens. After the drop the ride then goes forward on another track.

I watched a simulation video of the ride before it opened where the drop is obvious. Here's a description I found on a website describing the ride.

"The new Harry Potter ride, the longest in Florida at nearly a mile long, will travel in multiple directions (ahem, backwards). It will also be the first coaster in the US to have a free-fall drop! And, in a twist, the experience will be different whether you’re riding on Hagrid’s motorbike or in the side car."


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> There is a drop. It's after you go backwards into the cave? You can't see it very well on any of the youtube videos but it is there. If you listen closely when the video goes black you'll hear a few screams as the drop happens. After the drop the ride then goes forward on another track.
> 
> I watched a simulation video of the ride before it opened where the drop is obvious. Here's a description I found on a website describing the ride.
> 
> "The new Harry Potter ride, the longest in Florida at nearly a mile long, will travel in multiple directions (ahem, backwards). It will also be the first coaster in the US to have a free-fall drop! And, in a twist, the experience will be different whether you’re riding on Hagrid’s motorbike or in the side car."



Ok then
I may be the official coffee/water/ popcorn holder and admire it from afar. Tower of Terror turned me green and had me throwing up----never want to have that happen in a Theme Park again.
Although for some reason my sons thought it was the Highlight of the trip!!
lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You may find that it's OK though as it's only one drop and then you're done. Tower of Terror was up and down and up and down.

I was concerned about Forbidden Journey after reading reviews (motion sickness etc) but DS convinced me to do it and it was one of the best rides I've ever done.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Had a pretty good airmiles day today....$52 at Rexall for 153AM, 100 at shell on Amazon gift cards, done in two transactions for 50AM, and 177 AM at Sobeys for regular groceries.  Paid with my BMO MC, where I have 2x miles at partners this week, and it's over 400AM for stuff we needed anyway


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I asked on Airmiles Live CHAT
> 
> Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.10:18 AM
> NITU Connected10:19 AM
> 
> NITUGood day and Welcome to Live chat, how may I assist you please?10:19 AM
> MELANIE Hello Can you tell me where to find Toronto CityPass on the web site?
> Or is this no longer a Airmiles reward/perk
> 10:20 AM
> 
> NITUhi, I will help double check for you but they might be under Entertainment section?
> or they could be removed, let me go check first
> Thanks for waiting, be right back, I just have to log on line to verify now
> 10:21 AM
> 
> NITUHi, I went through Events and Attractions and Parks and I dont see them either. they seem to be gone for a long while, never been back10:23 AM
> 
> Sorry Hon,,looks like they have dropped them.
> Hugs
> Mel




Oh Mel, that was so kind of you. I was running out the door as I asked, hoping I might be able to save a bit on them but I gave up. It is nice to know that I didnt waste any more time searching. Thanks for asking on my behalf!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Cheer's to all the dads out there, by birth, chance, choice or love! 

*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Game Changer for me..................................
Page with locations that sell M&M's products (mine isn't listed but still sells them)
https://www.rexall.ca/mmfoodmarketHeaded out to my least favorite Rexall(actually closer) because they had the bounce unscented I was looking for. Regular Rexall was out of stock. (I bought a years supply).
So in I go and to my surprise my fav cashier is now working at the least fav store. AND guess what it's a BIG Rexall and they sell M&M products,,lots of them.They have now become my favorite Rexall.
easy 2 $50.00 shops for me. 200 Airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Game Changer for me..................................
> Page with locations that sell M&M's products (mine isn't listed but still sells them)
> https://www.rexall.ca/mmfoodmarketHeaded out to my least favorite Rexall(actually closer) because they had the bounce unscented I was looking for. Regular Rexall was out of stock. (I bought a years supply).
> So in I go and to my surprise my fav cashier is now working at the least fav store. AND guess what it's a BIG Rexall and they sell M&M products,,lots of them.They have now become my favorite Rexall.
> easy 2 $50.00 shops for me. 200 Airmiles
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


This is great news! I will go check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I saw M&M stuff at the Rexall near work. But since I normally go at lunch and it's all frozen I never bothered. But that would be nice, airmiles plus good food. Interesting.


----------



## pigletto

So the 7 day flex tickets that expire by the end of the year have been gone for a little while. What do we think the chances of them coming back are ?


----------



## ottawamom

Which store is that. I wasn't certain we had M&M's at Rexall in Ottawa. Might make some of my threshold spends easier.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Which store is that. I wasn't certain we had M&M's at Rexall in Ottawa. Might make some of my threshold spends easier.



Bell's Corners.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> So the 7 day flex tickets that expire by the end of the year have been gone for a little while. What do we think the chances of them coming back are ?



Oh really!  I haven't been following lately.  Wonder how long ago the Canadian tickets ran out.

I was told in April that the 2020 ones would be out late in the year so there seems to be a plan to continue offering them, however I wasn't specifically asking about 7 day tickets only 2020 ones.


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> Oh really!  I haven't been following lately.  Wonder how long ago the Canadian tickets ran out.
> 
> I was told in April that the 2020 ones would be out late in the year so there seems to be a plan to continue offering them, however I wasn't specifically asking about 7 day tickets only 2020 ones.


The Canadian tickets are still there , though probably not much longer as they expire soon. And the 5 and 7 day flex ones expire at the end of 2019 if I recall correctly. Speculation is that the next batch will be more expensive point wise because the current flex tickets are under comparable cash value. The 7 day are gone and I suspect not coming back until they are the new ones for next year . But hard to say for sure.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Just double checking you didn't see any big drops on this ride did you?


  Nope...I did not!!!  It does fall backwards like one ride at Disney - I could be wrong but like " Expedition Everest " is what I have read and heard from different videos and blogs.  

It looks like it will be sooooo much fun!!!!!  Now I just have to get the hubby on board to go.  I know our boys would just love to go.  So I'll collect as many PC points and AM as I can.,,so that it will help to off set the cost.  I would be willing to keep working the second job to fund another trip!!!


----------



## alohamom

kimbert said:


> In my June newsletter there was a little note about a contest which would be happening soon (June 17-21, 2019) to celebrate Onyx's 5 year anniversary. Contest fine print indicates open to Onyx collectors only, so perhaps we will get a more targeted email closer to the start date. Prizes include airfare, merch, AM and gift cards. Here is the current website to detail the contest which is coming soon: https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/comingsoon




I got an email this morning about this contest today. I bookmarked the page so that I remember to enter everyday, I hope I do!

https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/home

Sharing in case any of my fellow Onyx members didnt see the email


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> The Canadian tickets are still there , though probably not much longer as they expire soon. And the 5 and 7 day flex ones expire at the end of 2019 if I recall correctly. Speculation is that the next batch will be more expensive point wise because the current flex tickets are under comparable cash value. The 7 day are gone and I suspect not coming back until they are the new ones for next year . But hard to say for sure.



I checked this morning after seeing your post and the Canadian ones are gone, sounds like you've answer my question though, it must have been recently/today (or I'm just missing them).  I'm really surprised that the 7 day flex  ones are gone since they really were only good  for those going October to December this year ... or those upgrading I suppose.  I thought they'd take awhile to get rid of.    I think with all the Disney ticket changes we are in unknown territory in regards to what and when we will see next.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All my fellow Rexall shoppers who only JUST discovered that they carry M & M products, I'm soooo sorry that I've never mentioned it  I'm pretty sure it was almost a year ago that I noticed them in a store in the downtown core of Toronto but since my mom owns a M & M i was already aware of the partnership and I only noticed because of that .. mom had asked me to keep my eyes out so i could let her know how/where they are displaying the products. Also didn't mention it because i can't eat ANY of their food so it's a non-issue for me. I need to remember that I have promised myself to share any concrete info relating to the almighty AM hunt!

We went to a Rexall yesterday afternoon after visiting my dad (he was placed in a long term care facility a couple of weeks ago BTW) and did a bang-up job that even had the cashier impressed! We spent just a tad over $100 and walked off with 315 AM!!! We keep a running list of vitamins and when they are on sale, have bonus miles & there is a threshold spend we load up! Split it into 2 orders and we got the threshold spend PLUS spend $50 get 50 on vitamins.

Also hit up Metro to get a Netflix gift card and taught several of our fav staff there about how to use gift cards to get more miles. Seriously, they were dumbfounded that you can both buy a gift card for Netflix and apply it to your OWN account AND that you could earn miles on the card when it's in the flyer.  One kid literally ran to the display once the light bulb went off after he pumped his fist in the air "We get DOUBLE the miles too!" *


----------



## pigletto

Days In the Sun said:


> I checked this morning after seeing your post and the Canadian ones are gone, sounds like you've answer my question though, it must have been recently/today (or I'm just missing them).  I'm really surprised that the 7 day flex  ones are gone since they really were only good  for those going October to December this year ... or those upgrading I suppose.  I thought they'd take awhile to get rid of.    I think with all the Disney ticket changes we are in unknown territory in regards to what and when we will see next.


Ohhh the Canadian Tickets being gone is really recent then . I think I looked Saturday ..maybe even yesterday and they were there. 
I agree .. it’s all up in the air as far as tickets go for sure.


----------



## mort1331

Not that I don't want anymore competition , but your my peeps.






Good luck all.


----------



## AngelDisney

Thanks for sharing the Onyx contest link!


----------



## cari12

mort1331 said:


> Not that I don't want anymore competition , but your my peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck all.



Yeah, nice that it’s only for Onyx members though  so it limits the number of collectors that can enter.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In the category of better late than never, Rexall's coupon finally popped up in my email. If you have a loaded threshold spend it might be worth you're time, otherwise, not good enough to make a trip IMHO

Spend $50 get 50 AM valid June 17 - 19*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

alright...question for you fellow Am hunters,

I purchased one 100.00 Bass Pro gc for the hubby for Father's Day.  It was the loadable on up to 500.00.  I only received 75 AM.   With the wording in the offer... for every 50.00 you spend on all participating cards.  The card I purchased was included in the fine print.  I think I should have received 150 AM...not 75.  I went back to Safeway over my lunch...and the customer service person said it was per GC.  She said " we argue this all the time, and don't give the extra miles.  "  I don't like this particular cashier.employee anyways - always on the rude side.  

What do you guys think?  Should I get 150 AM instead of 75?  I'm willing to go back again tonight or tomorrow night after work to avoid this particular employee again.  If I had known that, I would have just gotten 2 GC.  But the wording in the advertisement is receive 50.00 for every 50.00.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> alright...question for you fellow Am hunters,
> 
> I purchased one 100.00 Bass Pro gc for the hubby for Father's Day.  It was the loadable on up to 500.00.  I only received 75 AM.   With the wording in the offer... for every 50.00 you spend on all participating cards.  The card I purchased was included in the fine print.  I think I should have received 150 AM...not 75.  I went back to Safeway over my lunch...and the customer service person said it was per GC.  She said " we argue this all the time, and don't give the extra miles.  "  I don't like this particular cashier.employee anyways - always on the rude side.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Should I get 150 AM instead of 75?  I'm willing to go back again tonight or tomorrow night after work to avoid this particular employee again.  If I had known that, I would have just gotten 2 GC.  But the wording in the advertisement is receive 50.00 for every 50.00.


*I just stared at the fine print (gawd it really is tiny!) and I read it the same way you do only because they mention that loadable cards are included. If they had only specified it was good on the $50 gift card that would be a different scenario. I'm not sure if I would be heading out to fight it with the store or if I'd try with online chat?? 75 miles is worth just less than $10 and I'd be thinking about my time/gas/effort/stress of heading back to the store. Just my thoughts!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Fellow ONYX collectors, keep you eyes open for some mail (actual mail!) I just got a little package telling me I've been a ONYX since the beginning, included a fancy little luggage  tag (that I'll prolly never use) and a booklet of coupons (that i will be using  ) It also has info about the contest but, hey, you all let me know about that!*


----------



## kuhltiffany

The nearest Rexall to me (beside Metro on March Road), has had M&M for about a month 



ottawamom said:


> Which store is that. I wasn't certain we had M&M's at Rexall in Ottawa. Might make some of my threshold spends easier.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Fellow ONYX collectors, keep you eyes open for some mail (actual mail!) I just got a little package telling me I've been a ONYX since the beginning, included a fancy little luggage tag (that I'll prolly never use) and a booklet of coupons (that i will be using  ) It also has info about the contest but, hey, you all let me know about that!


Thanks I will keep my eyes open for the special mail.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI...saw on the WDW AP FB group that "silently" Disney raised the prices of their AP in advance of SWGE opening...the Platinum AP pass (with no block out dates) jumped $225 to $1119 + tax.  I now wish I had renewed our APs this past weekend when we were down instead of waiting until November and using the AM 7 day tickets towards the purchase of new APs...oh well...live and learn...


----------



## hdrolfe

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...saw on the WDW AP FB group that "silently" Disney raised the prices of their AP in advance of SWGE opening...the Platinum AP pass (with no block out dates) jumped $225 to $1119 + tax.  I now wish I had renewed our APs this past weekend when we were down instead of waiting until November and using the AM 7 day tickets towards the purchase of new APs...oh well...live and learn...



I was looking at it yesterday to see if it was worth. It isn't any more. It was pretty close though!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...saw on the WDW AP FB group that "silently" Disney raised the prices of their AP in advance of SWGE opening...the Platinum AP pass (with no block out dates) jumped $225 to $1119 + tax.  I now wish I had renewed our APs this past weekend when we were down instead of waiting until November and using the AM 7 day tickets towards the purchase of new APs...oh well...live and learn...



Thanks for bringing this up, such a huge jump (+25%), dvc gold aps went from $609 to $699 I see (+15%).
Link to prices:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...pass-prices-increase-substantially-overnight/
Did you have 7D AM tickets already? If so, if they were the flex ones, did you happen to price them at guest services?

If you don't have them yet, at least you can accumulate airmiles until November and save $$$.  If it was a pay $$$ now or airmiles later, I don't think you necessarily lost out.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> alright...question for you fellow Am hunters,
> 
> I purchased one 100.00 Bass Pro gc for the hubby for Father's Day.  It was the loadable on up to 500.00.  I only received 75 AM.   With the wording in the offer... for every 50.00 you spend on all participating cards.  The card I purchased was included in the fine print.  I think I should have received 150 AM...not 75.  I went back to Safeway over my lunch...and the customer service person said it was per GC.  She said " we argue this all the time, and don't give the extra miles.  "  I don't like this particular cashier.employee anyways - always on the rude side.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Should I get 150 AM instead of 75?  I'm willing to go back again tonight or tomorrow night after work to avoid this particular employee again.  If I had known that, I would have just gotten 2 GC.  But the wording in the advertisement is receive 50.00 for every 50.00.



Personally, I would be asking for the store manager on this one if it's your regular store.  The wording says "for every $50" and there isn't any fineprint saying anything different.  If your store "argue(s) this all the time" then you aren't the only one which to me says the flyer ad in the very least is misleading.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Had a pretty good airmiles day today....$52 at Rexall for 153AM, *100 at shell on Amazon gift cards, done in two transactions for 50AM*, and 177 AM at Sobeys for regular groceries.  Paid with my BMO MC, where I have 2x miles at partners this week, and it's over 400AM for stuff we needed anyway



Was the Shell 100 airmiles a personal offer?  Just wondering if I'm missing out on something.

400 airmiles, sounds like a great day!


----------



## CanadianKrista

So now that the 2020 packages are out, I've been pricing things out, etc.  The system says I can't add Memory Maker if I don't have a ticket package - is that true?  So if I do AM tickets, I can't get MM?  We loved having MM last time, that would be disappointing.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> Was the Shell 100 airmiles a personal offer?  Just wondering if I'm missing out on something.
> 
> 400 airmiles, sounds like a great day!


No, sorry my post was misleading.  I spent $100, got 50 AM - 20AM each for the $50 Amazon gift cards, and then 5 for the $50 spent in store.  So 2 $50 transactions at 25AM each.


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> Was the Shell 100 airmiles a personal offer?  Just wondering if I'm missing out on something.
> 
> 400 airmiles, sounds like a great day!



Shell has an offer on giftcards, get 20 AM on 1 selected gift card in-store ($50 Keg, $50 Amazon.ca, $50 Golf Town, X-Box 2019 Game Pass (35.99), $50 Home Outfittes, $50 or $100 Cabela's Canda, $25 or $50 OLG. No coupon required. May 6 to Sept 1


----------



## CanadianKrista

CanadianKrista said:


> So now that the 2020 packages are out, I've been pricing things out, etc.  The system says I can't add Memory Maker if I don't have a ticket package - is that true?  So if I do AM tickets, I can't get MM?  We loved having MM last time, that would be disappointing.



Never mind, I should have googled before panicking.  Sounds like once you have tickets linked in MDE you can add MM.  But if just booking a room, it won't give you the option.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> No, sorry my post was misleading.  I spent $100, got 50 AM - 20AM each for the $50 Amazon gift cards, and then 5 for the $50 spent in store.  So 2 $50 transactions at 25AM each.



Thank you, I get it now.  Still a good deal, every airmile counts!


----------



## alohamom

Reminder about the contest for Onyx collectors, each day requires a new entry so dont forget to enter!


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Shell has an offer on giftcards, get 20 AM on 1 selected gift card in-store ($50 Keg, $50 Amazon.ca, $50 Golf Town, X-Box 2019 Game Pass (35.99), $50 Home Outfittes, $50 or $100 Cabela's Canda, $25 or $50 OLG. No coupon required. May 6 to Sept 1



Thank you, I missed this one, perhaps because I was away when it started.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> So now that the 2020 packages are out, I've been pricing things out, etc.  The system says I can't add Memory Maker if I don't have a ticket package - is that true?  So if I do AM tickets, I can't get MM?  We loved having MM last time, that would be disappointing.



That Memory Maker can be very addictive.  We are the family that comes home from holidays with very few pictures and have never owned a video camera so it has been so nice to have (it's included in aps).


----------



## bgula

hdrolfe said:


> Shell has an offer on giftcards, get 20 AM on 1 selected gift card in-store ($50 Keg, $50 Amazon.ca, $50 Golf Town, X-Box 2019 Game Pass (35.99), $50 Home Outfittes, $50 or $100 Cabela's Canda, $25 or $50 OLG. No coupon required. May 6 to Sept 1



Where do you see this information?  I'm looking on https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html and there's nothing listed for this.


----------



## hdrolfe

bgula said:


> Where do you see this information?  I'm looking on https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html and there's nothing listed for this.



It's in the airmiles app, under "get miles" and shell.


----------



## CanadianKrista

The shell gift card offers are here.  But thanks for that other link, I had no idea I should have more bonus miles coming for gas and in store purchases!

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Reminder about the contest for Onyx collectors, each day requires a new entry so dont forget to enter!



the draw for day 1 is this afternoon. fingers crossed someone here is lucky!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

FYI, those Shell offers are NOT available in Atlantic Canada. Only ON, and out West.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Where do you see this information?  I'm looking on https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...get-100s-of-air-miles-reward-this-summer.html and there's nothing listed for this.





CanadianKrista said:


> The shell gift card offers are here.  But thanks for that other link, I had no idea I should have more bonus miles coming for gas and in store purchases!
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> FYI, those Shell offers are NOT available in Atlantic Canada. Only ON, and out West.



*Well, the Duck has learned something this morning! Thanks for providing the 2nd link @bgula, I was just coming in to mention that the other link provided by Krista is in the first post and then noticed they mention 2 different sets of offers. LOOK out Shell, I'm coming for some Magnum bars again, one set of offers mentions 5 miles but the other say 10... does that mean I'll get 15?!?!? I'm going to get both links into the first post.

And yeah, boo-hiss  on the difference in offers across the country, I struggle to see the logic behind this *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Thanks for bringing this up, such a huge jump (+25%), dvc gold aps went from $609 to $699 I see (+15%).
> Link to prices:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...pass-prices-increase-substantially-overnight/
> Did you have 7D AM tickets already? If so, if they were the flex ones, did you happen to price them at guest services?
> 
> If you don't have them yet, at least you can accumulate airmiles until November and save $$$.  If it was a pay $$$ now or airmiles later, I don't think you necessarily lost out.



I currently have one 7 day AM ticket and "almost" have enough AM for the other 7 day ticket (once MM post).  I was thinking of stopping in to guest services to see how much it would be worth to upgrade and purchase an AP voucher with my 7D AM ticket but our trip to WDW was quick (arrived Thursday morning, left Sunday night) and just didn't have time.  I was also hoping that *maybe* our exchange would be better....whatever the situation, even with the higher prices, the AP will still be cheaper for us as we normally visit multiple times for between 5 - 10 days per trip.  The room, merchandise and dining discounts have more than "paid" for one of our current APs.  So although the price increase will sting, we will still upgrade our tickets to APs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just got my 3rd, and it says 'final', Fast Track offer.  It's earn 1250 miles at any partner and earn 420 miles.  I read the fine print and it looks to me like it's a cumulative offer so it might be possible.  June 17-July 17th.  Only problem is that I've had several months of high spending and I am hoping that the next month or two is back to my usual amount or preferably less than my usual amount.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I just got my 3rd, and it says 'final', Fast Track offer.  It's earn 1250 miles at any partner and earn 420 miles.  I read the fine print and it looks to me like it's a cumulative offer so it might be possible.  June 17-July 17th.  Only problem is that I've had several months of high spending and I am hoping that the next month or two is back to my usual amount or preferably less than my usual amount.



Mine is get 360 AM if I collect 1050 AM by July 17. I wonder if my BMO MasterCard miles will count towards this? A Blue Friday would really help me achieve this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> Mine is get 360 AM if I collect 1050 AM by July 17. I wonder if my BMO MasterCard miles will count towards this? A Blue Friday would really help me achieve this.



*I don't have my email in front of me at the moment but I'm pretty sure the wording of "at any partner" probably refers to actual in store swiping of your card. I'll look into in once i get my butt up to my office!*


----------



## CanadianKrista

megamiles just posted!


----------



## spiffgirl101

CanadianKrista said:


> megamiles just posted!


I was just coming on here to say that!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I currently have one 7 day AM ticket and "almost" have enough AM for the other 7 day ticket (once MM post).  I was thinking of stopping in to guest services to see how much it would be worth to upgrade and purchase an AP voucher with my 7D AM ticket but our trip to WDW was quick (arrived Thursday morning, left Sunday night) and just didn't have time.  I was also hoping that *maybe* our exchange would be better....whatever the situation, even with the higher prices, the AP will still be cheaper for us as we normally visit multiple times for between 5 - 10 days per trip.  The room, merchandise and dining discounts have more than "paid" for one of our current APs.  So although the price increase will sting, we will still upgrade our tickets to APs.



Got it, I know it's hard to fit in anything extra especially on those short trips.  Hope you had an awesome time.


----------



## kerreyn

CanadianKrista said:


> megamiles just posted!



Yep - and again, I'm chasing miles.  We received the right amount (1000) for our primary card, but only 300 on the second card. my daughter should have received 1000 but only got 300 as well.  I've sent a message through Messenger, hopefully they fix it.  Having to chase miles after every promotion posts incorrectly is getting pretty frustrating.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> Mine is get 360 AM if I collect 1050 AM by July 17. I wonder if my BMO MasterCard miles will count towards this? A Blue Friday would really help me achieve this.



*Ok, i can now tell you that sorry, our BMO miles won't count towards this. Mine is collect 1500 miles before July 17th and I'm not too sure we can handle that! *

*Here's the fine print from the offer and I've underlined the part that, to me, says you need to earn the miles IN A STORE*

*This AIR MILES offer is exclusive, non-transferable and only available to the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer is valid from June 17, 2019 to July 17, 2019. Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners between June 17, 2019 and July 17, 2019, with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement. All eligible Miles must be earned before 11:59 p.m. EST on July 17, 2019, and subsequently posted to your Collector Account. Limit of one (1) offer per Collector Number. Please allow up to 90 days after the end of the offer period for Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> _Any Mile earned in connection with eligible purchases made at AIR MILES Partners_ between June 17, 2019 and July 17, 2019, with the Collector Number associated with the email recipient’s Collector Account will qualify toward the earn requirement


Hopefully they will have a good Blue Friday otherwise I will miss out on this fasttrack offer like I did for the 2nd one they sent me.  Mine is collect 1300 miles and get 440 bonus miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CanadianKrista said:


> megamiles just posted!


same


----------



## marchingstar

i’m glad mega miles is behind me now. 

it’s the first big event in a long while that i couldn’t complete. under normal circumstances i would have done it no problem, but i had lots of good life stuff going on and it meant i couldn’t meet the top level reward. definitely not complaining, but i’m ready for the next big event.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Megamiles all went through fine.

Last fasttrack as well, 100 airmiles bonus for collecting 300 airmiles.  I'm still waiting for the fasttrack points from the first offer (kept everything, including fineprint, need to wait 120 days), didn't do second.  Sounds easy but I am hosting company for 15 days starting next week which makes it a little harder.

I also have a one week BMO MC personal offer, shop at 1 of 3 stores (Shell,Rexall,Global), spend $50 on BMO MC get 75 airmiles.


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> i’m glad mega miles is behind me now.
> 
> it’s the first big event in a long while that i couldn’t complete. under normal circumstances i would have done it no problem, but i had lots of good life stuff going on and it meant i couldn’t meet the top level reward. definitely not complaining, but i’m ready for the next big event.


One good Blue Friday and you can get the same # of AM for probably not much more than you would have spent on MM.


----------



## tinkerone

Deleted.  This didn't post right.... Sorry


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> same


same
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, went back to Safeway again about the GC and missing 75 miles.  They did give them to me, only after I had said " the wording says for each 50.00 spent.". She was unsure and took it to then manager on duty for his authorization.  Again I got the " it usually applies to one card purchase ". And I politely said, their wording then is incorrect and is boarder line misleading and according to the scanning code of ethics..and I stopped.  She knew that I knew I was right in asking for them.

I'm not sure if it's their policy, but I know next time to just buy two cards.  I have bought loadable Sephora GC and no problems.  Oh well,. I got my extra 75 miles, and hope that there is another blue Friday with some great deals again.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> One good Blue Friday and you can get the same # of AM for probably not much more than you would have spent on MM.



i like this! thanks


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1319170?page=11
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1319172
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1319322
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1319174
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Quick scan of the flyers. It's a pretty dry week for AM collecting. I think we live in a drought between Blue Fridays, now if only the weather would co-operate and do the same (in Ontario, anyway).


----------



## alohamom

Onyx contest reminder! 

https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/home


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for Wednesday flyer updates! Here's the ones not supplied by our early bird Mel. First post is done -- including an up-to-date list for the Rexall Thursday Beauty Event with Burt's Bee spelled correctly 

Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## bababear_50

I'm all stocked up with Rexall for awhile.
I might take a run over to Sobeys tomorrow and pick up 3 pkg of Canada Dry Ginger ale.
3x $3.49= $10.47=50 bonus airmiles.
I'm hoping Next week June 28th is a Blue Friday.,,need 1,100 more airmiles for my new HP computer.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Once Sobey's posts last weekends miles later today, I'll be over 29,000AM!  Considering I really started collecting last September, I'm extremely happy with that.  My goal is 56000AM before next August, which will hopefully cover flights (with one companion ticket refunded), disney tickets, Universal tickets and the blue man group for the 4 of us.  Of course, since prices keep going up I might have to readjust my target, but I'll be happy just getting some/most of those covered.    Now we just have to finalize our dates so I can book our room at CBR!


----------



## hdrolfe

My Sobeys 25 AM for spending 95 AM the other week posted. Still waiting for a few bonus miles I had to call for, they didn't work from the Sobeys app. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> Once Sobey's posts last weekends miles later today, I'll be over 29,000AM!  Considering I really started collecting last September, I'm extremely happy with that.  My goal is 56000AM before next August, which will hopefully cover flights (with one companion ticket refunded), disney tickets, Universal tickets and the blue man group for the 4 of us.  Of course, since prices keep going up I might have to readjust my target, but I'll be happy just getting some/most of those covered.    Now we just have to finalize our dates so I can book our room at CBR!



wow, that’s some amazing earning! good work!

i usually manage around 10-15,000/year. I’m so impressed you manage almost 50,000 in a year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@CanadianKrista, you will really like Blue Man Group!  We ate at Margaritaville in City Walk then went to the show, it was a great evening!


----------



## kerreyn

So, DH and I leave for a long weekend in Anaheim tomorrow night. A couple of weeks ago (just after we got back from Greece) I made the executive decision to go ahead and book the Disneyland Hotel for the weekend so we can check out Galaxy’s Edge before it opens to the masses. 

We’re not using any air miles for passes this time around because today I also booked our 2020 trip to WDW for my oldest daughter’s 30th birthday! We already have enough AM for 2 x 7 day passes, and I may also get 2 x 1 day / 2 Universal Orlando Park passes.

The only thing better than a trip countdown is a Disney trip countdown!!


----------



## alohamom

kerreyn said:


> So, DH and I leave for a long weekend in Anaheim tomorrow night. A couple of weeks ago (just after we got back from Greece) I made the executive decision to go ahead and book the Disneyland Hotel for the weekend so we can check out Galaxy’s Edge before it opens to the masses.



Oh please report back about how you liked it. I was toying with doing something similar and almost did but I decided to wait till the Rise of the Resistance ride is up and running. I have been reading the SWGE thread over on the Disneyland section on a daily basis and I am so pumped. Have a blast!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Me to.  One day passes just aren't doing it for us.  Waiting for something better but we still have a few months so I'm not to worried.
> 
> On a side note, I'm in need of a new iPad so I'm waiting on a bonus AM offer on the AM's site.  If anyone notices an offer for Apple I would appreciate hearing about it just in case I miss it myself.



I'm going stir-crazy over the Universal tickets!  Grr... We fly out in 9 1/2 weeks.  I need time for the tickets to arrive so I probably need to give up and put a Personal Shopper order in in what?  Four weeks tops?



bababear_50 said:


> House Hippo



Oh my gosh, I love that video.  I had forgotten about it.  The first time I saw it, I couldn't stop staring at it thinking nahh...   But it sounded so real!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> That is amazing!!  You most certainly can share and should!!  Congratulations on your win, you have to report back on your experience once you get to go.  And a Virgin Cruise, that is exciting in itself!!!!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!!!  I'm so happy when I hear of people winning things like this!  Enjoy it!!!!  I'm so excited for you!  I can't wait to hear about the trip!!!!  Hopefully this year will go fast for you and it's time to board the ship before you know it!





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Um, the Virgin ship looks amazing!  So jelly!  Congrats on the win, @Disney Addicted





marchingstar said:


> WOW congratulations!!





bababear_50 said:


> Oh WOW so cool!!!
> Congrats Hon
> Hugs
> Mel





dancin Disney style said:


> WOW....that's the best day ever! Congrats.  Have you seen how lux the Virgin cruises are going to be?



Thanks!  Sorry I have been away.  Too many headaches and this week is exam week for the kids.

I have been pouring over Virgin's website and have already planned where I will be spending the majority of my time reading and tanning (just a bit) with a drink in my hand.  Of course, being me, I already have about a dozen page in a Word file with notes about the ship.  (wry grin).  I'm trying to figure out which 5-night cruise.  One that stops at Costa Maya or the Dominican Republic?  Or Cozumel if we can book that one.

For sure I'll post some photos next year.  Umm.. did you know there's a tatoo parlour on the ship?  I better watch my drinking...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang i figured i had nothing to lose by trying so i just hoped onto the online chat and POOF in less that 5 minutes i got the extra 100 miles. Here's the answer i got, so i say GO FOR IT!!
> Just noticed your post too @AngelDisney , try this!
> View attachment 408700*





Donald - my hero said:


> *Well,  my online chat might have been successful but the miles never actually made it into the account.  My justice based personality won't let me go after them even though I was told they would post and I kept a copy of the chat.  I already got the 200 from the coupons and they still say they can't be combined so I call it a win.*



Ohh man, that's too bad.  Thanks to you I was able to get the extra 100.  I ended up with 308 for the $50.  I wish you had gotten that extra 100 as well.



ottawamom said:


> I was at Metro this morning picking up A&W GC. There was a line forming behind me and the cashier wasn't certain if combining them in one transaction would give me the correct AM so I decided to do them individually and use "Tap" instead of the "chip and pin". It worked and correct AM on each receipt. I then picked up a few items I needed in the store. Came right home and was putting my groceries away when the phone rang. DH answered the phone first. It was BMO fraud division wanting to ask a few questions about recent purchases. Was I at Metro about 20 minutes ago... I have never tapped my card before but the boys tell me it is safe so I thought it would be quicker to do the GC this way. BMO picked up on the change and was calling to make sure the transactions were me and not that my card had been stolen.
> 
> Must say I was impressed. But now I'm concerned about what might have happened if I hadn't been home to pick up the phone. Oh well I'll focus on the positive and use my chip and pin when purchasing GC from now on. (I've never had an issue when I do them that way)



Darn.  I totally missed out on the A&W gift cards.  I haven't been around in a week.  I just wanted to say I had the same issue when I purchased the Sobey's gift cards.  You know the $150 gets 150 air miles?  I did 5 seperate purchases on my AMs card and 5 again on my husband's.  By the time I drove to Foodland, RBC stopped my debit card.  LOL   It was good to know they picked up on it quickly though.  The next time the gift card offer came out, I phoned RBC first to let them know I was about to do the same thing.



alohamom said:


> Oh please report back about how you liked it. I was toying with doing something similar and almost did but I decided to wait till the Rise of the Resistance ride is up and running. I have been reading the SWGE thread over on the Disneyland section on a daily basis and I am so pumped. Have a blast!



We're going to be there late August/early September and I was so excited.  But since then my husband talked me into NOT going to Star Wars this time around.  With Rise of the Resistance not being open, that made it easier.  Ah well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Disney Addicted, I've been to Cozumel on a cruise stop and it has lots to do there. You can "beach it" or just walk the never-ending street of shops and food/beverages. Plus, it looks like you get to visit their private beach club!  So fun!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Last day for the onyx contest, don't forget to enter!

https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/home


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reminder. Each day I know about this and each day I forget to enter until I come hear and read a reminder to do so.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI for those of us that want/ordered the upgraded magic bands...we were able to call and order them from Shop Disney for our June 13-16 trip to WDW.  They were waiting for us at the resort since Disney will not mail the MB to Canada...attached to my package was a notification of the $6 package fee.  I politely asked about the fee because Disney will not mail our MB to Canada and the CM called a manager over and she deleted the $6 charge.  So if you see the charge, be sure to ask that it be removed since Disney won't mail us our bands and insist on us picking them up at the resort.


----------



## Debbie

CanadianKrista said:


> Last day for the onyx contest, don't forget to enter!
> 
> https://worldofrewards.airmiles.ca/en/home


Thanks. I’ve been out of the loop while in Cairo visiting my daughter, her husband and my new grandbaby. 
Priorities, but I got entered for one day!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Is she a hippo fan too ? My 13 yr old is huge .. this was from this weekend she says she can die happy now


*OMG .. where did this happen? I think my daughter would die! She is the biggest hippo fan -- like EVER. I think I've lost track of how many hippos she has, she fell in love with Fiona when she was born. Birt went to the girls wedding and then when we all went to Disney in 2017 he came as well!

Here he with is favourite person before she got married (notice the tiara, it came from Disney Springs  ) and then after the wedding once the girls got comfy and during his Disney vacay, first in the carry-on so he got there and then how the housekeeping left him watching tv in a pillow fort (Emily had left a note with his name and they ran with it  )
   *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG .. where did this happen? I think my daughter would die! She is the biggest hippo fan -- like EVER. I think I've lost track of how many hippos she has, she fell in love with Fiona when she was born. Birt went to the girls wedding and then when we all went to Disney in 2017 he came as well!
> 
> Here he with is favourite person before she got married (notice the tiara, it came from Disney Springs  ) and then after the wedding once the girls got comfy and during his Disney vacay, first in the carry-on so he got there and then how the housekeeping left him watching tv in a pillow fort (Emily had left a note with his name and they ran with it  )
> View attachment 410926 View attachment 410925 View attachment 410935 View attachment 410933*


LOVE the shoes!  So fun!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> LOVE the shoes!  So fun!!


*A girl's gotta be comfy, even on her wedding day, doncha know! Even wore them with her princess gown!*
*I think this is one of my fav pictures from that amazing day -- promise no more off-topic pictures gang. Back to some exciting travel planning (i'll share the deets once they're final!)
*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *A girl's gotta be comfy, even on her wedding day, doncha know! Even wore them with her princess gown!*
> *I think this is one of my fav pictures from that amazing day -- promise no more off-topic pictures gang. Back to some exciting travel planning (i'll share the deets once they're final!)
> View attachment 410937*



happy pride to birt’s whole fam!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> happy pride to birt’s whole fam!


*Aww thanks! This is the first year since the girls met that they aren't going into Toronto for the parade. Neither of them like crowds much and it's just too "much" for them both. They did go to the Jays pride game (poor birt stayed home but they did bring him a flag )and got free hoodies! 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So, I hinted to some travel planning earlier today .. not sure if i should start a new thread or not because this is only mildly connected to AM but I'm sure most of you know the hassles we've had with our stupid vouchers that we jumped the gun on. The hours of planning, the frustration of dealing with an agency that strung us along and missed placing a reservation, the anguish over choosing a resort that could safely handle my dietary restrictions and the final decision to head to Hotel Xcaret in Mexico. I also hinted the last week or so that I've been dealing with a ton of crap and stress and that's because someone was at the resort, had gone thru the same process regarding food safety and in less than 48 hours was served 3 things that could literally kill her. She's anaphylatic to dairy and they gave her meals with butter & cheese because "that's not dairy" .. she speaks fluent Spanish as well so not sure how else she could have communicated her needs!

Hubby and I had some very long conversations and decided to cancel the trip -- we had some concerns from the beginning so paid for 100% cancellation up front. I can't say much without breaking the whole "political" ban here but lets just say the fact that some of the tariffs were dropped that directly impacted hubby's livelihood  AND watching the climate of our province change so drastically due to our own populous leader allowed us to make a hard decision. 

We're going to Disney! Quick, they all say, get us back to AM please! Ok, we still have $3,300 in vouchers to use and they need to be used on a package BUT none of the carriers had the resort we wanted. There have been a LOT of emails and phone calls between this household and the poor young travel agent who had NEVER done a Disney reservation in her life! Hubby finally had enough of watching me not sleep or eat and getting more stressed each day and called to tell her "I don't care how you do it but this is what we want" This morning I got an email from her and seriously gang, I don't know what she did BUT ... 2 weeks, in a King room at POFQ with the exact flights on WestJet that we love (first thing in the morning there and last one home)we can apply our vouchers to the reservation and it's coming in for less than I thought was possible! We'll use the credit we have with Air Transat (everything other than deposit coming back to our AMEX but that left $500 credit) towards one Disney ticket and use miles for the other. Apparently a travel agent can put together a package that mere mortals can't!!
*


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness @Donald - my hero  I think you absolutely made the right choice cancelling the Mexico trip.
What a roller coaster this has been for you guys but I love that it has all worked out!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> **
> *So, I hinted to some travel planning earlier today .. not sure if i should start a new thread or not because this is only mildly connected to AM but I'm sure most of you know the hassles we've had with our stupid vouchers that we jumped the gun on. The hours of planning, the frustration of dealing with an agency that strung us along and missed placing a reservation, the anguish over choosing a resort that could safely handle my dietary restrictions and the final decision to head to Hotel Xcaret in Mexico. I also hinted the last week or so that I've been dealing with a ton of crap and stress and that's because someone was at the resort, had gone thru the same process regarding food safety and in less than 48 hours was served 3 things that could literally kill her. She's anaphylatic to dairy and they gave her meals with butter & cheese because "that's not dairy" .. she speaks fluent Spanish as well so not sure how else she could have communicated her needs!
> 
> Hubby and I had some very long conversations and decided to cancel the trip -- we had some concerns from the beginning so paid for 100% cancellation up front. I can't say much without breaking the whole "political" ban here but lets just say the fact that some of the tariffs were dropped that directly impacted hubby's livelihood  AND watching the climate of our province change so drastically due to our own populous leader allowed us to make a hard decision.
> 
> We're going to Disney! Quick, they all say, get us back to AM please! Ok, we still have $3,300 in vouchers to use and they need to be used on a package BUT none of the carriers had the resort we wanted. There have been a LOT of emails and phone calls between this household and the poor young travel agent who had NEVER done a Disney reservation in her life! Hubby finally had enough of watching me not sleep or eat and getting more stressed each day and called to tell her "I don't care how you do it but this is what we want" This morning I got an email from her and seriously gang, I don't know what she did BUT ... 2 weeks, in a King room at POFQ with the exact flights on WestJet that we love (first thing in the morning there and last one home)we can apply our vouchers to the reservation and it's coming in for less than I thought was possible! We'll use the credit we have with Air Transat (everything other than deposit coming back to our AMEX but that left $500 credit) towards one Disney ticket and use miles for the other. Apparently a travel agent can put together a package that mere mortals can't!!
> View attachment 411016*



i’m so excited for you!! when are you going?

the political stuff...i can’t say much either, but i do get how it affects decisions about where to travel. my province is burning (in more ways than one). my baby is living through his second summer and as far as he knows, smoke that’s so thick it sets off indoor smoke detectors is just normal. i hope we raise a kind and empathetic kid who can think critically and maybe help make the world a better place for everyone, especially those of us whose rights are tenuous. all i’m saying is everything we all do right now, including travel, is happening in such a specific context and sometimes we do what we need to take care of ourselves.

phew. all of that is to say i’m so excited to hear all about your trip!! i’ve never stayed at POFQ, but i would love to. i have heard so many good things about it. you’ve talked lots about how well disney manages food concerns...do you have a favourite restaurant or anything? i’m so excited to hear everything!

edit: my post really has nothing to do with air miles...if you want to make a trip report or something, i would happily follow along!


----------



## tinkerone

POFQ, I love that resort!  And two weeks??  I'm sure you will get very bored so you just say the word and I'll pop on down and take your place, yes I'll do that for you, lol.  
Well @Donald - my hero I hope you have a really great time.  You deserve it.  When are you going?


----------



## osully

Was so excited to use some cash miles at Sobeys yesterday for just over $20 worth of stuff we need for the next week (trying to eat up what's in the freezer & pantry) and went through the self scan checkout. Cashier tells me it's not possible to redeem cash miles though it! 

Just in case anyone didn't know... like me!


----------



## DilEmma

Hi all,
Has anyone purchased Calypso tickets as an Air Miles reward? I'm wondering if it's email delivery (or regular mail). How many days to receive? Website says 2-3 weeks. 
My computer keeps stalling when I try to search this thread for 'calypso'.
Thanks much!


----------



## Donald - my hero

DilEmma said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone purchased Calypso tickets as an Air Miles reward? I'm wondering if it's email delivery (or regular mail). How many days to receive? Website says 2-3 weeks.
> My computer keeps stalling when I try to search this thread for 'calypso'.
> Thanks much!


*I just did the search for you and your post is the only one that comes up *
*I can tell you that if you do order them take extra care to  make absolutely sure your mailing address is PERFECT. We ordered tickets for the aquarium and our unit number was missing, the dang thing never made it here until it made it's way BACK to them and they sent them out again. It looks to me like it will be a physical certificate and it will more than likely be shipping from Mississauga so I wouldn't count on seeing it much before the 2 week mark.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness @Donald - my hero  I think you absolutely made the right choice cancelling the Mexico trip.
> What a roller coaster this has been for you guys but I love that it has all worked out!


*No kidding! I'm exhausted from the stress! Hubby goes to bed a good hour before me (restless legs and I can't stand the kicking!) and when i went up to get my jammies on he peeked up and with a wry grin "I'm too excited to sleep" ala that cute commercial!*


marchingstar said:


> i’m so excited for you!! when are you going?
> the political stuff...i can’t say much either, but i do get how it affects decisions about where to travel. my province is burning (in more ways than one). my baby is living through his second summer and as far as he knows, smoke that’s so thick it sets off indoor smoke detectors is just normal. i hope we raise a kind and empathetic kid who can think critically and maybe help make the world a better place for everyone, especially those of us whose rights are tenuous. all i’m saying is everything we all do right now, including travel, is happening in such a specific context and sometimes we do what we need to take care of ourselves.
> phew. all of that is to say i’m so excited to hear all about your trip!! i’ve never stayed at POFQ, but i would love to. i have heard so many good things about it. you’ve talked lots about how well disney manages food concerns...do you have a favourite restaurant or anything? i’m so excited to hear everything!
> edit: my post really has nothing to do with air miles...if you want to make a trip report or something, i would happily follow along!


*Yeah, I knew you'd understand some of the underlying difficulty we have with travelling anywhere other than our own country ... when we were searching i insisted it needs to be somewhere that our girls could also visit safely as a married couple! I have a huge justice based streak as it is and to travel somewhere that people are oppressed for any reason is not happening.*
*Favourite places to eat?For counter service, hands down the food court at POFQ, we will go out of our way to eat there regardless of where we stay and we had excellent service at D'Luxe burgers last trip -- easy boat ride! Raglan Road is great as well because they have a dedicated fryer for foods and make fresh batters for me. But i think my number one absolute must place is The Wave!! Some people dream of the rides, the shows, the fireworks & meeting characters but me? Nope it's all about the food from that restaurant, specifically one chef. I have his business card and sent him and email last night at 9:45 to track him down (they tend to move the chefs around every 3 years or so) and he replied within 10 minutes to let me know that he's excited to see us again! 

Trip report? huhm maybe? You'd think I'd be good at it but every other time I've started one i never finish even the pre-trip, but I'm tempted this time, excitement level is over the top!*


tinkerone said:


> POFQ, I love that resort!  And two weeks??  I'm sure you will get very bored so you just say the word and I'll pop on down and take your place, yes I'll do that for you, lol.
> Well @Donald - my hero I hope you have a really great time.  You deserve it.  When are you going?



*Funny you should mention being bored .. one of the reasons we love Disney is that I've been going since '71 so I know where everything is, how to get around safely and I don't mind being on my own. Hubby need the 2 weeks to fully relax and he will be happy to sleep till noon most days while i explore on my own! You're welcome to join us though *


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> Was so excited to use some cash miles at Sobeys yesterday for just over $20 worth of stuff we need for the next week (trying to eat up what's in the freezer & pantry) and went through the self scan checkout. Cashier tells me it's not possible to redeem cash miles though it!
> 
> Just in case anyone didn't know... like me!


*Well that's odd, but nice to know! We do it at Metro no problem and would probably just try at Sobeys because of that and be frustrated! We LOVE their self-check because 1) she talks to us and tell us the price & 2) you scan your card first and know immediately if you've got the miles properly or not BEFORE the transaction is finished.*


----------



## marchingstar

*Yeah, I knew you'd understand some of the underlying difficulty we have with travelling anywhere other than our own country ... when we were searching i insisted it needs to be somewhere that our girls could also visit safely as a married couple! I have a huge justice based streak as it is and to travel somewhere that people are oppressed for any reason is not happening.*
*Favourite places to eat?For counter service, hands down the food court at POFQ, we will go out of our way to eat there regardless of where we stay and we had excellent service at D'Luxe burgers last trip -- easy boat ride! Raglan Road is great as well because they have a dedicated fryer for foods and make fresh batters for me. But i think my number one absolute must place is The Wave!! Some people dream of the rides, the shows, the fireworks & meeting characters but me? Nope it's all about the food from that restaurant, specifically one chef. I have his business card and sent him and email last night at 9:45 to track him down (they tend to move the chefs around every 3 years or so) and he replied within 10 minutes to let me know that he's excited to see us again! 

Trip report? huhm maybe? You'd think I'd be good at it but every other time I've started one i never finish even the pre-trip, but I'm tempted this time, excitement level is over the top!*
[/QUOTE] 

oh yes, i get what you’re saying! i like your policy 

I also *love* the wave!! doesn’t surprise me st all that they’re so accommodating. the food is always excellent and the prices are not bad, especially for disney. i don’t know if it fits your diet, but in december i had the dashi and it was awesome. now that i think of it, i had a dashi at kona cafe too, and it was great too! i don’t know how they do with restricted diets though. 

i’ve never pulled off a trip report before either, but i love when other people do them! it’s such a fun way to almost experience disney.


----------



## Disney Addicted

DilEmma said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone purchased Calypso tickets as an Air Miles reward? I'm wondering if it's email delivery (or regular mail). How many days to receive? Website says 2-3 weeks.
> My computer keeps stalling when I try to search this thread for 'calypso'.
> Thanks much!



I haven't purchased tickets thru AMs for Calypso before.  I just wanted to say have fun!  It's been a few years now since my family was there last but we love the park!  We've been to both waterparks in Disney and found the theming to be on par with Disney.  So much better than Canada's Wonderland and Wild Water Kingdom.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline....we too LOVE POFQ and 2 weeks...you will love it....I answered your question over on the POFQ thread...I just wanted to let you know that maybe it was the day we went on our last trip but we were very disappointed with our burgers at D'Luxe burger...I actually had to send them back because they were not cooked...actually raw in the middle.  When the burgers did come out - cut in half to show they were cooked, they had no taste...very disappointing.  The food court at POFQ however was awesome both for breakfast and dinner.  Never had a problem finding a table.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline....we too LOVE POFQ and 2 weeks...you will love it....I answered your question over on the POFQ thread...I just wanted to let you know that maybe it was the day we went on our last trip but we were very disappointed with our burgers at D'Luxe burger...I actually had to send them back because they were not cooked...actually raw in the middle.  When the burgers did come out - cut in half to show they were cooked, they had no taste...very disappointing.  The food court at POFQ however was awesome both for breakfast and dinner.  Never had a problem finding a table.


*Baahaaa, I'll go edit down my response over there then!!!

Here's what i said that pertains to THIS group of peeps!

The agent we got stuck with has zero, like NO experience with a Disney trip .. she said in her email that she can arrange special bus from the airport that is NEW and, did you know you can even book your meals in advance and she's going to look into something different about the rides that she can offer us to cut down on waiting. I can't wait to talk to her in person  

I've studied touring plans maps and decided on a few favourites but anything will be better than what we could have been dealing with, a VERY sick Duck a long way from the medical care she'd need!! *

*That's disappointing to hear about D'Luxe but since my problem is I'm allergic to most spices & seasonings I wouldn't notice the "no taste" But the darned thing better not be mooing when you put it on my plate*


----------



## bababear_50

Have a great time planning those menus Jacqueline and don't forget to plan a few snacks too!
I love the funnel cakes with strawberries and whip cream at Sleepy Hollow.



I'm on the last 5 day countdown to the end of this school year!! Come on Summer Break!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

I may have missed this posted, but Sobeys had a non-flyer special of spend $15 get 50 Miles on Christies products. Most of the items were 2/$5.


----------



## tinkerone

Bonus Boom offers are available online now.  There's a few good ones.

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ON


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald.....I'm happy that you've booked something and are feeling good about it.  So sad that you aren't going to Hotel X, I've been thinking about it a ton lately and wishing that I could go back but prices are low end $2500/person which is a lot more than I'm willing to pay.  LOL...I checked Christmas because that's my next possible chance for a vacay this year and  its $4500/person.  I paid $4700 total for three of us to go away last Christmas.

POFQ was always my dream resort and we stayed there for a week in 2009.  I didn't really realize until last year that it really is my Disney dream come true.  DD and I stayed there for 10 days last summer.  It was GLORIOUS!  We spent lots of time at the pool and enjoying the resort.  I don't think that trip can ever be replicated.  Over the years we've stayed at all the mods and values except for AoA and I never really felt there was enough of a difference between the levels but last summer I truly felt it.  Perhaps it was sitting outside in the morning sipping my tea, reading a book with the jazz music playing.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Note on the airmiles site about 24 hours of downtime!  No cash redemptions, no compulsively checking your balance, etc, during this time.

ll AIR MILES properties, including AIR MILES Cash redemptions, airmiles.ca, the AIR MILES App and airmilesshops.ca will be unavailable due to system upgrades from *Sunday, June 30 at 11:00 p.m. ET* to *Monday, July 1 at 11:00 p.m. ET*. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Back to our regually scheduled AM hunt! For all my fellow Rexall shoppers here's a few bonus offers for this week
Email coupon Spend $40 get 60 AM Valid June 24 - 26

This should go with the ONYX coupon i got in the mail last week ..spend $40 get 40 (i forgot about it last week, check and see if you got the mailer! It's only good till the 30th)

For those of us who are over 55, they have their senior's day running both Tuesday AND Wednesday, get 20% off ALL regular priced items so you can get bigger bang for your buck.

Shop last week and get the $10 gift card? Use that as well! So for spending $40-ish i should snag 100 AM and get more stuff than normal! This is a good time to buy things that NEVER go on sale but you still need.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald...I'm soooo glad you booked this.  My heart sank when you first started having trouble with your trip.  We work way to hard to get these AM...and hated what you just weren't happy with how nothing was seeming to work out for you.  I'm so glad your getting this get away!!!!!  Enjoy, put your feet up and enjoy all the moments that happen


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Note on the airmiles site about 24 hours of downtime!  No cash redemptions, no compulsively checking your balance, etc, during this time.
> 
> ll AIR MILES properties, including AIR MILES Cash redemptions, airmiles.ca, the AIR MILES App and airmilesshops.ca will be unavailable due to system upgrades from *Sunday, June 30 at 11:00 p.m. ET* to *Monday, July 1 at 11:00 p.m. ET*. We apologize for any inconvenience.


*I guess if they need to do upgrades this is a perfect time because they wouldn't be open anyway 
Say a prayer for the IT department (that WILL be working) that everything runs smoothly -- hubby always HATED being on call during these upgrades .. the worst was when he was on a team that helped Y2K not be the disaster it was headed towards being -- before cell phones were anything other than a basic flip phone (or the dreaded bag car phone!!) so he carried 3 pagers 24-7*


----------



## kerreyn

alohamom said:


> Oh please report back about how you liked it. I was toying with doing something similar and almost did but I decided to wait till the Rise of the Resistance ride is up and running. I have been reading the SWGE thread over on the Disneyland section on a daily basis and I am so pumped. Have a blast!




Got back from Anaheim/Disneyland last night, and all either of us can say is that it was AMAZING!!  We skipped the build your own light sabre, build your own droid and Oga's Cantina, and still managed to spend over 3 hours checking out everything. Smuggler's Run was really good, we went on it twice. Our reservation was at 8am, and we got the the park and the line up for SWGE at approx. 6:30am.  The attention to detail and just overall atmosphere was SO GOOD - DH and I both agreed that we prefer SWGE over Pandora, and the trip was well worth it!

Side note: This was the first time either of us have stayed at a 'Disney' property in Anaheim. A lot pricier than a 'friend' hotel there, but we fully enjoyed it, and would stay there again (USD/CAD exchange permitting).  Our TA did us good!


----------



## tinkerone

Doing a Rexall shop in a bit and I want to make sure I have all the coupons I can use.  I have a load and go for 50 AM's on a $25 spend.  I have the email spend $40 get 60 and I have the $5 off spend coupon.  Am I forgetting anything?  Been a long time since I hit up Rexall.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Doing a Rexall shop in a bit and I want to make sure I have all the coupons I can use.  I have a load and go for 50 AM's on a $25 spend.  I have the email spend $40 get 60 and I have the $5 off spend coupon.  Am I forgetting anything?  Been a long time since I hit up Rexall.


*If you're over 55 you can wait till tomorrow and get the 20% discount on regularly priced items. I'm jealous of your small threshold, mine is $60 but i shop there all the time. Happy hunting!
Don't forget to check for any coupons on items you might be buying as well found on the Rexall site 
COUPONS

Regarding the $5.00 survey coupon-- if you end up in a store that has trouble redeeming it at the point you want (one of mine uses it as a coupon, BEFORE tax) do the math -- is it worth losing the Airmiles? In your case you would be losing 110 miles, ~~$10 worth of miles vs a $5.00 immediate savings.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Got back from Anaheim/Disneyland last night, and all either of us can say is that it was AMAZING!!  We skipped the build your own light sabre, build your own droid and Oga's Cantina, and still managed to spend over 3 hours checking out everything. Smuggler's Run was really good, we went on it twice. Our reservation was at 8am, and we got the the park and the line up for SWGE at approx. 6:30am.  The attention to detail and just overall atmosphere was SO GOOD - DH and I both agreed that we prefer SWGE over Pandora, and the trip was well worth it!
> 
> Side note: This was the first time either of us have stayed at a 'Disney' property in Anaheim. A lot pricier than a 'friend' hotel there, but we fully enjoyed it, and would stay there again (USD/CAD exchange permitting).  Our TA did us good!



Wow, sounds like you had a great time!  I hope to go one day.


----------



## tinkerone

thanks @Donald - my hero.  Couldn't wait till tomorrow, needed items today but your information was very helpful.

Spent $40.96 before tax and received 122 airmiles.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## DilEmma

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just did the search for you and your post is the only one that comes up *
> *I can tell you that if you do order them take extra care to  make absolutely sure your mailing address is PERFECT. We ordered tickets for the aquarium and our unit number was missing, the dang thing never made it here until it made it's way BACK to them and they sent them out again. It looks to me like it will be a physical certificate and it will more than likely be shipping from Mississauga so I wouldn't count on seeing it much before the 2 week mark.*


Hey, thanks for your reply. I still wonder why these tix are not electronic delivery.  Good to know and thanks again.


----------



## DilEmma

Disney Addicted said:


> I haven't purchased tickets thru AMs for Calypso before.  I just wanted to say have fun!  It's been a few years now since my family was there last but we love the park!  We've been to both waterparks in Disney and found the theming to be on par with Disney.  So much better than Canada's Wonderland and Wild Water Kingdom.


Cool! It's for nine teens finishing off their school year. Costco sells them in packs of four at a discount. No singles. So I just wanted to help out the ninth person. Turns out all the teens will pitch in a couple of bucks to even out the gate price for that ninth person. Nice! Too bad though that we can't just order an Air Miles ticket and get it in a reasonable time.

Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

POFQ is my favourite WDW resort (with CSR a close second). Disney and DLR are so easy when you have food restrictions! They make my vacations so much more enjoyable! DH wanted us to avoid traveling to the USA in 2016 but not going to Disney (WDW or DLR) was too hard to resist. 

As for AM, there will be a Blue Friday this week at IGA QC. Saw an ad for it from AM on my FB.


----------



## osully

Thanks for posting about the bonus boom! I will definitely do the Metro redeem 95 cash AM get 25 AM!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH i want my AM to update... it has been almost 2 weeks since my big shopping trip...


----------



## Spotthecat

I still haven't gotten my Sobeys AM from that last blue friday - it was my first blue friday too...coincidence? I think NOT!


----------



## Disney Addicted

CanadianKrista said:


> Note on the airmiles site about 24 hours of downtime!  No cash redemptions, no compulsively checking your balance, etc, during this time.
> 
> ll AIR MILES properties, including AIR MILES Cash redemptions, airmiles.ca, the AIR MILES App and airmilesshops.ca will be unavailable due to system upgrades from *Sunday, June 30 at 11:00 p.m. ET* to *Monday, July 1 at 11:00 p.m. ET*. We apologize for any inconvenience.



Crossing my fingers Air Miles will finally put the Universal Studios Orlando's 3-day 3-park-to-park tickets!  Or at least the summer promo Buy 2 Get 3 days Free tickets.



DilEmma said:


> Cool! It's for nine teens finishing off their school year. Costco sells them in packs of four at a discount. No singles. So I just wanted to help out the ninth person. Turns out all the teens will pitch in a couple of bucks to even out the gate price for that ninth person. Nice! Too bad though that we can't just order an Air Miles ticket and get it in a reasonable time.
> Thanks!



How much does Costco charge for the 4 pack?

Never mind.  I looked it up.   $150 for 4 all-day tickets.  That's a great discount!  I checked out Calpyso's online ticket system and they want $200 plus tax for 4 all-day tickets.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from Rexall and I'm pretty happy with my haul, not one of my epic returns but  I'm pleased with myself.*

*Total charged to my AMEX was $74.61*
*Total AM snagged 160*
*Total saved cause I'm an old lady $23.8*
*Coupons used $5.00*
*Gift card from Last week $10.00*
*Submitted to checkout 51 $6.00*
*SO I got about $120 worth of stuff that rarely, if ever, goes on sale for $75 and earned miles as well WOOT*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got an email reminding me to opt-in for the Mastercard offer during Bonus Boom. I had already opted in but checked the offers again to get my lists ready and noticed something about the credit cards offers. Based on this info here, I'm using my MC! We rarely spend more than $100 on a weekend so to think we could come even close to the $250 for the level of AMEX we have just won't happen!*

*Mastercard - Spend $150 get 50*
*AMEX basic - Spend $200 get 25*
*AMEX Platinum - Spend $250 get 50*
*AMEX Reserve - Spend $350 get 75 *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Total saved cause I'm an old lady $23.8


 I highly doubt your " old " I blurted out a huge laugh when I read that!!!! I'm sure the front staff are wondering what I'm doing in my office now lol . I highly doubt your " old " do you have your hair roller set and combed out, wear knitted sweaters over everything and have a kleenix shoved in the sleeves and have a walk like the huntch back of Notre Dame lol. If you don't look like this...your not old


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I highly doubt your " old " I blurted out a huge laugh when I read that!!!! I'm sure the front staff are wondering what I'm doing in my office now lol . I highly doubt your " old " do you have your hair roller set and combed out, wear knitted sweaters over everything and have a kleenix shoved in the sleeves and have a walk like the huntch back of Notre Dame lol. If you don't look like this...your not old


*Being an old lady at Rexall requires only being 55 -- i get a kick out of being able to say I'm a senior, SAVE ALL THE MONIES!!! 

Regarding the other stuff... naturally curly (very grey) hair don't need no stinkin curlers 
Knitted sweaters... yeah, no but i do wear far too many hoodies according to my kids
Kleenex stuffed everywhere ... guilty as charged, but in my defense i have allergies *
*Hunchback ... depends on how full my backpack is   *


----------



## bababear_50

What???? Aren't Hoodies a "Young" thing,,,I wear one everyday!!lol
Naturally curly,, part grey hair also,,,Kleenex stuffed in my pockets always--sinusitis and allergies too.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Easy one in my email today....


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Easy one in my email today....
> View attachment 411800



You got better stores than I did, I got Metro, Staples & Lowes. I don't shop at any of them except occasionally at Metro if they have a good sale on something, and Staples only at back to school time. I wish I had Rexall and sobeys! Oh, mine is for 75 AM too. So I probably should do it? But doesn't feel worth it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My bmo offer was last week, I bought a Disney giftcard at rexall and gas at shell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Easy one in my email today....
> View attachment 411800





hdrolfe said:


> You got better stores than I did, I got Metro, Staples & Lowes. I don't shop at any of them except occasionally at Metro if they have a good sale on something, and Staples only at back to school time. I wish I had Rexall and sobeys! Oh, mine is for 75 AM too. So I probably should do it? But doesn't feel worth it.



*I keep checking my email but haven't got these offers yet. I think it will combine with the Bonus Boom thing this weekend to help you get even more miles.*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1319908
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1319918
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1319919
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1320208
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

I redeemed for a Sobeys e-giftcard using Cash Miles today (got the one that they email to you since they sent that email saying cash redemptions will not be working June 30-whenever) 

I noticed they finally clarified that these can't be used at FreshCo!  There goes my plan to save a ton of money LOL! 

Oh well it looks like Sobeys has a ton of meat on sale this weekend for Canada Day so I will just do my weekly shopping there


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I keep checking my email but haven't got these offers yet. I think it will combine with the Bonus Boom thing this weekend to help you get even more miles.*


That's exactly what I'm mulling over right now.  How to take max advantage of this paired with BB...….I'm thinking gift cards at Shell perhaps.  Any suggestions?  Uggg…if I had a WDW trip planned I would just go to Metro/Sobeys/Rexall and buy gift cards using both the BB Mastercard and Amex offer.


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> I redeemed for a Sobeys e-giftcard using Cash Miles today (got the one that they email to you since they sent that email saying cash redemptions will not be working June 30-whenever)
> 
> I noticed they finally clarified that these can't be used at FreshCo!  There goes my plan to save a ton of money LOL!
> 
> Oh well it looks like Sobeys has a ton of meat on sale this weekend for Canada Day so I will just do my weekly shopping there



Thanks for this, I was thinking of doing that as well but if I can't use it at FreshCo I'll just save the few I have for when you get something back when redeeming in store.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I had a random 30 AM from "Safeway" show up in my account.  It wasn't Boom Bonus yet was it?  I don't know what it was...


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got Staples, Lowes and Global Pet Food for my BMO offer.  I don't have a pet......(we want one again, but not till DS is in high school next year and gets home from school earlier!)


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Being an old lady at Rexall requires only being 55 -- i get a kick out of being able to say I'm a senior, SAVE ALL THE MONIES!!!
> 
> Regarding the other stuff... naturally curly (very grey) hair don't need no stinkin curlers
> Knitted sweaters... yeah, no but i do wear far too many hoodies according to my kids
> Kleenex stuffed everywhere ... guilty as charged, but in my defense i have allergies *
> *Hunchback ... depends on how full my backpack is  *





bababear_50 said:


> What???? Aren't Hoodies a "Young" thing,,,I wear one everyday!!lol
> Naturally curly,, part grey hair also,,,Kleenex stuffed in my pockets always--sinusitis and allergies too.
> Hugs
> Mel


We are three peas in a pod. Me too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Looks like Safeway in the west has a couple thing I might actually go out and buy.  I was disappointed it wasn't Blue Friday.  But with the long weekend, it makes sense.  Crossing my fingers for next Friday.  I like it when they have AM attached to pepsi/coke products ( depending on which ones they have on special ).  
On the other hand...I have no offers this week in my app.  Must be because they were sending me such crappy offers, I haven't used them in months.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Looks like Safeway in the west has a couple thing I might actually go out and buy.  I was disappointed it wasn't Blue Friday.  But with the long weekend, it makes sense.  Crossing my fingers for next Friday.  I like it when they have AM attached to pepsi/coke products ( depending on which ones they have on special ).
> On the other hand...I have no offers this week in my app.  Must be because they were sending me such crappy offers, I haven't used them in months.



*Until about 10 minutes ago I had no offers showing either, it seems that since they went to the offers only being valid for one week they actually have NO offers valid from around 11 pm Tuesday - noon on Wednesday.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday Flyer updates! Links are active in the first post and here's the ones not provided by Mel

Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Looks like Safeway in the west has a couple thing I might actually go out and buy.  I was disappointed it wasn't Blue Friday.  But with the long weekend, it makes sense.  Crossing my fingers for next Friday.  I like it when they have AM attached to pepsi/coke products ( depending on which ones they have on special ).
> On the other hand...I have no offers this week in my app.  Must be because they were sending me such crappy offers, I haven't used them in months.



i feel the same re: blue friday. 

i was really hoping to see one, but i think you’re right about the long weekend changing things. hopefully next weekend, and hopefully some good deals!


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shopping List
I think I can spend the $15.00 for Christie cookies and Christie crackers,,get 50 bonus airmiles.
No way I'll hit the spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles coupon though.
I'll have to check my targeted offers to see if I can add anything.
Weak airmiles week for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> My Sobeys shopping List
> I think I can spend the $15.00 for Christie cookies and Christie crackers,,get 50 bonus airmiles.
> No way I'll hit the spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles coupon though.
> I'll have to check my targeted offers to see if I can add anything.
> Weak airmiles week for me.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Cookies and crackers, we always need more of those! Sadly I still have to make lunches for kiddo for a few more weeks (even though tomorrow is the last day of school)


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Looks like Safeway in the west has a couple thing I might actually go out and buy.  I was disappointed it wasn't Blue Friday.  But with the long weekend, it makes sense.  Crossing my fingers for next Friday.  I like it when they have AM attached to pepsi/coke products ( depending on which ones they have on special ).
> On the other hand...I have no offers this week in my app.  Must be because they were sending me such crappy offers, I haven't used them in months.



Same. They do have the spend $100 get 100 AM and the Christie offer for 50 AM do it may not be too bad. Hoping for Blue Friday next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I received the attached offer from shell, 3 cents off per litre. My local shell has 5 cents off per litre if you pay inside not at the pump. 

Is the offer for at the pump do you think?  When I pay inside, they bring up my total then swipe my card.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I received the attached offer from shell, 3 cents off per litre. My local shell has 5 cents off per litre if you pay inside not at the pump.
> 
> Is the offer for at the pump do you think?  When I pay inside, they bring up my total then swipe my card.


I received it as well and I'm thinking it's pay at pump.  The reason I'm thinking this is you would insert your AM card before you pump and then it would account for the 3 cents off.  If you were to pump and pay inside then wouldn't the total be off?  You pumped, it says $25 because it doesn't know you have a discount, then you pay inside but your total is already $25.  I don't think it would change inside but I could be wrong.


----------



## ottawamom

Off topic but sort of AM related because I was using an AM airline ticket when this happened. I have been obsessively (on and off) trying to see the Disney Magic plane for years now. Well today I was making a connection through Toronto when what to my wondering eyes should appear... The Disney Magic plane sitting at a gate as we were walking to make our next flight.

I walked over to the window, put down my bag of goodies and announced to the people who were sitting there that I was one of those Disney obsessed crazy people and just had to get a photo of this plane. 

We continued on our way to our gate and I took more pictures from a different vantage point. It was a great day. I hadn't been looking forward to having to make a connection in Toronto on my flight home but this made it all worthwhile. The new (to me) area for connections behind security is a game changer. I have avoided flying through Toronto at all costs these past few years, until now. Looks like I can put connections back on my list of possibilities.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> I received it as well and I'm thinking it's pay at pump.  The reason I'm thinking this is you would insert your AM card before you pump and then it would account for the 3 cents off.  If you were to pump and pay inside then wouldn't the total be off?  You pumped, it says $25 because it doesn't know you have a discount, then you pay inside but your total is already $25.  I don't think it would change inside but I could be wrong.



Yea, I'm thinking it has to be at the pump. The offer is tied to my Mastercard, so I would swipe my mastercard, enter how much gas I want, then my air miles card. Dang it! I thought I would get 8 cents off per litre...oh well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Sadly I still have to make lunches for kiddo for a few more weeks (even though tomorrow is the last day of school)



Yea, I always get excited about no more lunches, but then I remember that she has to go to camps during the week...more lunches!


----------



## hdrolfe

Last day of school! I'm letting kiddo sleep in and will take him instead of having to go to daycare. I'll pick him up at the end as well (I expect a full back pack of all the stuff he did over the year). After I drop him off I'll get to Sobeys to pick up some cookies/crackers for those daycare/camp lunches the next few weeks. I may go to Metro as well, my offers are kind of funny there, I have one for spend $5 get 5 AM. I guess they really want me to shop there?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I received the attached offer from shell, 3 cents off per litre. My local shell has 5 cents off per litre if you pay inside not at the pump.
> 
> Is the offer for at the pump do you think?  When I pay inside, they bring up my total then swipe my card.



I received this as well and came on here to try to figure out how this will actually work. I can always count on someone here to start the conversation. I hope it’s pay at the pump as I absolutely hate having to go pay inside.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@montrealdisneylovers I hate going inside too, but at 5 cent off, I would be silly not to.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had a pleasant surprise when I went to go check my Am balance, and see if my  " make it right " miles were added correctly.  I looked...and thought...hmmm that seems a little high.  Took a closer look...instead of the 75 i was supposed to get the first time...they gave me 125...an extra 50 bonus ones  they gave me.  I just wanna say " start the car " and run...like the Ikea commercial lol.


----------



## youngdeb12

ottawamom said:


> Off topic but sort of AM related because I was using an AM airline ticket when this happened. I have been obsessively (on and off) trying to see the Disney Magic plane for years now. Well today I was making a connection through Toronto when what to my wondering eyes should appear... The Disney Magic plane sitting at a gate as we were walking to make our next flight.
> 
> I walked over to the window, put down my bag of goodies and announced to the people who were sitting there that I was one of those Disney obsessed crazy people and just had to get a photo of this plane.
> 
> We continued on our way to our gate and I took more pictures from a different vantage point. It was a great day. I hadn't been looking forward to having to make a connection in Toronto on my flight home but this made it all worthwhile. The new (to me) area for connections behind security is a game changer. I have avoided flying through Toronto at all costs these past few years, until now. Looks like I can put connections back on my list of possibilities.



I am that person as well!  When we were heading to DL in February, the Frozen plan was parked at YVR and we could see it on the way to our gate.  I was super excited!  The Mickey plane was parked at a gate when we arrived in YVR as well on our previous DL trip.  I've yet to be pixie dusted with the ability to ride on one yet


----------



## ottawamom

That's my dream one day as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG, watch out for the Duck! I'm a beyond excited right now, trip is a solid go now. I was getting concerned because i hadn't heard back from the travel agent with an invoice for the deposit on the hotel and the airfare (had to be paid in full). Also a tad annoyed to get an email from WestJet bright and early this morning telling me about a seat sale that priced the flights lower than i had been quoted. Asked hubby to check the AMEX statement and the deposit was paid on Tuesday but the flights not till late yesterday -- AT THE SALE PRICE!!!!!!!!!! 

Not sure what others consider a decent RT fare on WestJet out of Pearson for non-stop flights, but we're happy with anything under $1,000 and they came in at $835 That's for mid-January on Wednesday flights, 7:30 am departure from YYZ and 9:25 pm departure from MCO giving almost full days at both ends of the trip.

Further update that pertains to AM ... they've suggested we pay for the entire trip with our AMEX to get insurance coverage (and maximize the miles) and then they'll issue a cheque for the value of the Travel Vouchers. That will net us an extra 220 AM for using the AMEX card (earn rate of 1 mile/$15 on that $3,300 ) AND one more thing for future reference if anyone is ever dragging their feet over using a travel agent because you'll be stuck with whatever package the airlines offer, that's not the case! They used a company called "TravelBrands" to source the exact hotel we wanted and the exact flights on the airline we wanted to create the package we wanted!

This took FOREVER and caused many sleepless nights (and a bunch more grey hair in my case and missing hair in hubby's) but, DANG, this worked out better than i could ever have imagined. Thanks for putting up with my whining and stress mutterings over the last year.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Now, do you want to spend an extra $10 USD to get this?


----------



## youngdeb12

So happy that it worked out for you!  Maybe the TA knew a seat sale was coming up and purposely waited until then?  We will be there at the end of January.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Off topic but sort of AM related because I was using an AM airline ticket when this happened. I have been obsessively (on and off) trying to see the Disney Magic plane for years now. Well today I was making a connection through Toronto when what to my wondering eyes should appear... The Disney Magic plane sitting at a gate as we were walking to make our next flight.
> 
> I walked over to the window, put down my bag of goodies and announced to the people who were sitting there that I was one of those Disney obsessed crazy people and just had to get a photo of this plane.
> 
> We continued on our way to our gate and I took more pictures from a different vantage point. It was a great day. I hadn't been looking forward to having to make a connection in Toronto on my flight home but this made it all worthwhile. The new (to me) area for connections behind security is a game changer. I have avoided flying through Toronto at all costs these past few years, until now. Looks like I can put connections back on my list of possibilities.





youngdeb12 said:


> I am that person as well!  When we were heading to DL in February, the Frozen plan was parked at YVR and we could see it on the way to our gate.  I was super excited!  The Mickey plane was parked at a gate when we arrived in YVR as well on our previous DL trip.  I've yet to be pixie dusted with the ability to ride on one yet



LOL  That's funny.  I'm glad you guys got to see the planes.  I haven't yet.  Maybe I will get to when we fly out of Toronto soon.  I'll have to keep my eyes open and look.  I'm usually the type who looks straight ahead focused on the goal instead of all around me.



hdrolfe said:


> Last day of school! I'm letting kiddo sleep in and will take him instead of having to go to daycare. I'll pick him up at the end as well (I expect a full back pack of all the stuff he did over the year). After I drop him off I'll get to Sobeys to pick up some cookies/crackers for those daycare/camp lunches the next few weeks. I may go to Metro as well, my offers are kind of funny there, I have one for spend $5 get 5 AM. I guess they really want me to shop there?



I shopped at Metro today.  Too bad I didn't have that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG, watch out for the Duck! I'm a beyond excited right now, trip is a solid go now. I was getting concerned because i hadn't heard back from the travel agent with an invoice for the deposit on the hotel and the airfare (had to be paid in full). Also a tad annoyed to get an email from WestJet bright and early this morning telling me about a seat sale that priced the flights lower than i had been quoted. Asked hubby to check the AMEX statement and the deposit was paid on Tuesday but the flights not till late yesterday -- AT THE SALE PRICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure what others consider a decent RT fare on WestJet out of Pearson for non-stop flights, but we're happy with anything under $1,000 and they came in at $835 That's for mid-January on Wednesday flights, 7:30 am departure from YYZ and 9:25 pm departure from MCO giving almost full days at both ends of the trip.
> 
> Further update that pertains to AM ... they've suggested we pay for the entire trip with our AMEX to get insurance coverage (and maximize the miles) and then they'll issue a cheque for the value of the Travel Vouchers. That will net us an extra 220 AM for using the AMEX card (earn rate of 1 mile/$15 on that $3,300 ) AND one more thing for future reference if anyone is ever dragging their feet over using a travel agent because you'll be stuck with whatever package the airlines offer, that's not the case! They used a company called "TravelBrands" to source the exact hotel we wanted and the exact flights on the airline we wanted to create the package we wanted!
> 
> This took FOREVER and caused many sleepless nights (and a bunch more grey hair in my case and missing hair in hubby's) but, DANG, this worked out better than i could ever have imagined. Thanks for putting up with my whining and stress mutterings over the last year.*



Hey, that's great!  I'm so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Off topic but sort of AM related because I was using an AM airline ticket when this happened. I have been obsessively (on and off) trying to see the Disney Magic plane for years now. Well today I was making a connection through Toronto when what to my wondering eyes should appear... The Disney Magic plane sitting at a gate as we were walking to make our next flight.
> 
> I walked over to the window, put down my bag of goodies and announced to the people who were sitting there that I was one of those Disney obsessed crazy people and just had to get a photo of this plane.
> 
> We continued on our way to our gate and I took more pictures from a different vantage point. It was a great day. I hadn't been looking forward to having to make a connection in Toronto on my flight home but this made it all worthwhile. The new (to me) area for connections behind security is a game changer. I have avoided flying through Toronto at all costs these past few years, until now. Looks like I can put connections back on my list of possibilities.





youngdeb12 said:


> I am that person as well!  When we were heading to DL in February, the Frozen plan was parked at YVR and we could see it on the way to our gate.  I was super excited!  The Mickey plane was parked at a gate when we arrived in YVR as well on our previous DL trip.  I've yet to be pixie dusted with the ability to ride on one yet


I was very lucky on a return flight from Halifax to ride on the Mickey plane. The seat backs have stars like pixie dust on them. So they do the inside as well.
It was a nice return since the trip was for a family funeral. So my Aunt looked out for us.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG, watch out for the Duck! I'm a beyond excited right now, trip is a solid go now. I was getting concerned because i hadn't heard back from the travel agent with an invoice for the deposit on the hotel and the airfare (had to be paid in full). Also a tad annoyed to get an email from WestJet bright and early this morning telling me about a seat sale that priced the flights lower than i had been quoted. Asked hubby to check the AMEX statement and the deposit was paid on Tuesday but the flights not till late yesterday -- AT THE SALE PRICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure what others consider a decent RT fare on WestJet out of Pearson for non-stop flights, but we're happy with anything under $1,000 and they came in at $835 That's for mid-January on Wednesday flights, 7:30 am departure from YYZ and 9:25 pm departure from MCO giving almost full days at both ends of the trip.*
> 
> *Further update that pertains to AM ... they've suggested we pay for the entire trip with our AMEX to get insurance coverage (and maximize the miles) and then they'll issue a cheque for the value of the Travel Vouchers. That will net us an extra 220 AM for using the AMEX card (earn rate of 1 mile/$15 on that $3,300 ) AND one more thing for future reference if anyone is ever dragging their feet over using a travel agent because you'll be stuck with whatever package the airlines offer, that's not the case! They used a company called "TravelBrands" to source the exact hotel we wanted and the exact flights on the airline we wanted to create the package we wanted!*
> 
> *This took FOREVER and caused many sleepless nights (and a bunch more grey hair in my case and missing hair in hubby's) but, DANG, this worked out better than i could ever have imagined. Thanks for putting up with my whining and stress mutterings over the last year.*


If you have not already paid the full amount on your Amex I would advise that you check into this a little further.  That was not an option that I was offered when I used the vouchers and I did ask about maximizing my AM earnings. We actually discussed the number of miles I could earn if the vouchers counted towards payment.  I have used a VERY knowledgeable travel agent(both travel and AM) when I have made my AM bookings in the past.  My concern is that you get stuck paying the amount that you charge to the Amex.  

As to the reservation options.....all travel agents have the ability to piece together anything that you want....the problem is that most don't know how or won't put in the work required to find what you want.  For example, a place like Flight Centre, all you have to do to get hired there is pass the personality test. They do a little training but it's minimal and mainly consists of using the booking system.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> If you have not already paid the full amount on your Amex I would advise that you check into this a little further.  That was not an option that I was offered when I used the vouchers and I did ask about maximizing my AM earnings. We actually discussed the number of miles I could earn if the vouchers counted towards payment.  I have used a VERY knowledgeable travel agent(both travel and AM) when I have made my AM bookings in the past.  My concern is that you get stuck paying the amount that you charge to the Amex.
> 
> As to the reservation options.....all travel agents have the ability to piece together anything that you want....the problem is that most don't know how or won't put in the work required to find what you want.  For example, a place like Flight Centre, all you have to do to get hired there is pass the personality test. They do a little training but it's minimal and mainly consists of using the booking system.



*Oh don't worry, we're fully prepared to call her to task on this! All we've paid is the airfare that needed to be paid in full and the minimum deposit to ensure we get the room we want. We're heading over to the agency after dinner tomorrow so we can get a bunch of things in writing AND confirm with the manager of the office what the process is with the vouchers. We don't have the super-dooper travel AMEX card that offers travel insurance so it doesn't matter how much we pay or don't, we still needed to get some separately. We see no reason to pay everything before the deadline, why should they have our money any longer than they need to 

I'm also wanting my reservation number to add to my MDE and get the WestJet info added to both of our accounts. She can then step away from my reservation .. hands off girly, I know what I'm doing.

Thanks for making sure we know what we're up against *


----------



## bababear_50

Last Day Of School for me!!
Yeah time to celebrate!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Last Day Of School for me!!
> Yeah time to celebrate!!
> Hugs
> Mel


*Is this your last day, like in FOREVER, or just the end of the year? Either way.. it's time to celebrate!!!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Is this your last day, like in FOREVER, or just the end of the year? Either way.. it's time to celebrate!!!
> View attachment 412514*


Just the end of the year
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just had one of those 'OMG, you're an idiot' moments.  I went to Sobeys for my groceries to take advantage of the $100/100 AM offer as well as my emailed offer and the BB Mastercard offer.    My email offer is spend $50 over two transactions.  So what did I do?  I decided to go to the cash and buy some gift cards first to cover the emailed offer and the BB.  I had $50 stuck on the brain and bought 2 X $50 (should have only been 2 X $25) and then $150 (should have been $100).  Literally the second that I walked away from the cash I realized my mistake   At least it's grocery cards so they will get used....I'm now praying for Blue Friday in the next week or two.  The upside is that I earned 145 miles on my groceries plus an additional 100 will come from my email offer and the BB offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone else received an email from Staples.ca asking you to click on a link and reset your password. "Click on a  link" sends up all kind of red flags with me.

When I get around to it I think I will just go to the website directly and change my password there.


----------



## ottawamom

It's Blue Friday in New Brunswick today at IGA if anyone can take advantage of it. I was checking to see if it might be Blue Friday in Quebec but no go on that one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone else received an email from Staples.ca asking you to click on a link and reset your password. "Click on a  link" sends up all kind of red flags with me.
> 
> When I get around to it I think I will just go to the website directly and change my password there.




*NO!!!! Don't ever click on that type of link. 
There's no way a legitimate email would have a direct link to do change anything related to your account. *


----------



## pigletto

I also got this email, but as a hard rule I never log into an account through any link in an email. Staples is rebranding to a “Working  and Learning  Company” so that part is true. But you might have noticed there’s a typo in the email and no legitimate company will ask you to follow a link in an email. If it’s legitimate I will be surprised and annoyed with them .


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone else received an email from Staples.ca asking you to click on a link and reset your password. "Click on a link" sends up all kind of red flags with me.
> 
> When I get around to it I think I will just go to the website directly and change my password there.





Donald - my hero said:


> NO!!!! Don't ever click on that type of link.
> There's no way a legitimate email would have a direct link to do change anything related to your account.


I got the same email but when I hold my mouse over the email sender and all of the links (not clicking on them) it doesn't show up as Staples so I wouldn't click on it.  When I went into the real Staples website it does prompt you to log in to your account to activate it under their new site.  Haven't done that yet though.


----------



## tinkerone

Does anyone know if Rexall sells Shell gas GC's?


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the feedback. DH and my kids always say never click on a link and I know that. My message was part warning to others as well as questioning what I got.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Does anyone know if Rexall sells Shell gas GC's?



Hi Hon
I have seen (Shell) them at Sobeys ,,Foodland but not at Rexall,,,I have only seen Esso and Petro Canada ones at Rexall.
I could be wrong and maybe they were just not at my local stores.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hey AM friends, I have less than 150 AM needed to order WDW passes.  Until they increase the redemption rate!


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> Hey AM friends, I have less than 150 AM needed to order WDW passes.  Until they increase the redemption rate!



Hi Hon
You Go Girl!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> It's Blue Friday in New Brunswick today at IGA if anyone can take advantage of it. I was checking to see if it might be Blue Friday in Quebec but no go on that one.



It was Blue Friday at IGA yesterday. Went during my lunch hour by metro (subway) and bought a few things but not much. No frozen chicken or ice cream for me since it would have melted before I got home.


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> It was Blue Friday at IGA yesterday. Went during my lunch hour by metro (subway) and both a few things but not much. No frozen chicken or ice cream for me since it would have melted before I got home.



Totally missed that one. I must have been looking at the wrong flyer. Boo.  I think I must have only looked at the front page and as I wasn't like the one from New Brunswick I didn't read further. I could have made another 150AM.


----------



## cari12

Shopped at Safeway today using the spend $100/get 100, did the 50AM Christie offer and had a spend $125/get 60AM loaded offer so spent $135 for 225 AM. Not bad for a non-Blue Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had another great interaction with one of my favourite customer service agents, Michael! I had an Epiphany over our park tickets for January. Our plan was to wait for the 7 day tickets to pop back up on the site, get one and then when we arrive upgrade it to a 10 day hopper to match the one we're getting with our Air Transat credit. Lightening bolt moment hit the Duck, why not use Personal Shopper to get the actual ticket we want in the first place!?!?!?! Checked online chat and it's closed on Sunday but not to be thwarted I tried FB messenger. Michael responded and asked if he could call me to discuss what I want. Call took maybe 10 minutes (mainly because I asked if we'd chatted before and that took us down a rabbit hole!) the request has been submitted and we should hear by next week at the latest. We figured it makes more sense to get as much as we can before we leave home and this is a great use of our miles!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do we think that Air Miles are actually working on something BIG (according to their message on airmiles.ca)?

Every time they say something like that I hope and pray it is adding the cruise option to redtag.ca!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Canada Day!

What is everyone up to today?  I was hoping to spend the day scrapbooking but so far I made everyone breakfast; cleaned up the kitchen; tidied the main level; got the kids to take out the garbage and vacumn; and I just finished mopping the floors.  Then to shower; my friend is coming over to help finish the front garden; and then cut more fabric for my daughter so she can get back to sewing her quilt.

Sheesh... hopefully after I make lunch for everyone I'll get to sit down to scrapbooking for 2-3 hours.  LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Canada Day!
I was up early and filled the tank up at Shell,,,their 2 L bottles of pop 2/$5 = 10 bonus airmiles.
I had a sorry for the inconvenience Shell coupon and got an extra 10 bonus airmiles,,(problem activating a gift card ) a few weeks ago.
My plan is laundry and chillin in the backyard,,(weeding).
Have a great Day!
Hugs Mel

Airmiles site**My hope is I finally get the 150 airmiles due to me that I emailed them about two months ago.
Red Tag cruise addition would be nice as many here are hoping for that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*From a family who has dealt with system updates I'm gonna guess it's not to add anything "exciting" to the rewards but more likely just what they've said, time to update the system! Have I been the only one who has landed on the "welcome to the BETA site" home page over the last 2-ish months? I actually really liked the cleaner and more interactive home page and if that's what they're migrating to I'm happy. It could be something as drastic as needing to do an actual physical move of the hardware and it would be a nightmare for them if the system was to reset for anyone mid transaction!!! More than likely though, it's just the software end of things, think when the DISboards were down for a few days earlier in June, same thing, things will look different come tonight. It's a great time for them to be doing this because a lot of their staff is off on stat holidays anyway. OH, if anyone is in desperate need of contacting customer service, according to Michael yesterday, the Facebook messenger part is open today. (he's thrilled because he gets overtime AND holiday pay )*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did all my cleaning yesterday, today is laundry. It's been raining/pouring/thundering all weekend in Halifax! Booo.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I'm working on a t-shirt quilt... 4/12 panels are stitched and ready to be attached to each other! 
Have to entertain later for Canada Day today and hoping that I can convince DH to do some meal prep cooking outdoors while we are grilling so we don't have to heat the house!   

I convinced him last night (the last night of the $100/100 AM promo    that he was the Only Hope of having a decent BBQ because I know zip zero zilch zip-de-doo-dah about selecting good meat... 
*rockstar dance*  We managed to come away with *236 AM* from the experience... y'all know this puts us past my goal!  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Canada Day everyone. I was out in the garden all morning weeding. Blew up my inflatable pool and filled it with water to warm up. (Grew up with a pool and the only way I can cool off is total submersion in water) This little one will have to do till I can convince DH we need one of those swim spas. It's a work in progress but I'll get there (5 year plan).

Had my shower, finally, now I'm clean and cool and plan on staying that way. We've got people coming for dinner and then we'll be off to see the fireworks from Parliament Hill (from a distance, no way I'm going downtown today) at 10:00 tonight. Fireworks are nothing compared to any of the ones at Disney but heh they're ours.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Happy Canada Day everyone. I was out in the garden all morning weeding. Blew up my inflatable pool and filled it with water to warm up. (Grew up with a pool and the only way I can cool off is total submersion in water) This little one will have to do till I can convince DH we need one of those swim spas. It's a work in progress but I'll get there (5 year plan).



We have one of those Intex pools. Haven't put it up the last couple of years, summers are just getting way too short and the only hot weather we get we are away camping during that time.

I would LOVE a swim spa! Or even a hot tub! Just turn the heat down to 80 degrees in the summer and and you have a heated soaker pool!


----------



## Ormond gigli

cari12 said:


> Shopped at Safeway today using the spend $100/get 100, did the 50AM Christie offer and had a spend $125/get 60AM loaded offer so spent $135 for 225 AM. Not bad for a non-Blue Friday.



Did the 50AM Christie offer appear in the receipt? I did the Christie offer and the 30AM Pepsi offer and neither appeared on my receipt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Getting ready to head out and opened up the Rexall webpage to check for any coupons and stumble across a one day only coupon. It's about a week early for the double-up coupons but I'll keep my eyes open for the possibility - last month we ended up with 3 that worked with varying degrees of success 

Spend $50 get 100 AM valid Wednesday July 3rd ONLY

ETA: checking to see if there's any difference to the AM webpage (i don't see anything at all .. not even the fancy Beta site i was enjoying before) and found THIS ... not sure what's up because the flyer mentioned this offer expired on Sunday but this says it is good until Thursday .. wonder what's up and if they'll be forced to honour it when we complain!*
*Get 60 Bonus Miles*
Offer validJun 28,2019 - Jul 04,2019


Get 60 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $50 or more on almost everything in-store.*

Visit the Rexall eFlyer or see in-store for more details.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ormond gigli said:


> Did the 50AM Christie offer appear in the receipt? I did the Christie offer and the 30AM Pepsi offer and neither appeared on my receipt.



My 50 AM for the Christie did. The cashier commented on it as being a good deal.


----------



## ottawamom

Ormond gigli said:


> Did the 50AM Christie offer appear in the receipt? I did the Christie offer and the 30AM Pepsi offer and neither appeared on my receipt.


I did the Christie offer and it appeared on the receipt


----------



## bababear_50

The Christie offer appeared on my receipt.Sobeys.
I would try going back to the store with the receipt and flyer and ask them to manually add the airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Was hoping to do some shopping at Safeway...but sadly...we didn't get out shopping until yesterday.  I did pick up some chips for 40 AM on Friday.  So I will take that.  We did slip into Safeway yesterday to pick up a roast.  The hubby bought an Instant pot On Sunday at best buy for 99 bucks.  We had been tossing around the idea of getting one, but at the price he decided to just get it.  So Yesterday was test driving that baby.  I made some chicken noodle soup in it for lunch which was very yummy , and he wanted to try a beef roast for supper.  It was ok.  I'm not a beef roast person  But they liked it.  I think we will end up using it quite a bit.  Might hit Safeway again tonight to pick up something to toss into there, and take advantage of the customer appreciation today.


----------



## bababear_50

Fingers and toes crossed for a good Blue Friday sale..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Ormond gigli said:


> Did the 50AM Christie offer appear in the receipt? I did the Christie offer and the 30AM Pepsi offer and neither appeared on my receipt.


Yes it showed right on the receipt.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just had another great interaction with one of my favourite customer service agents, Michael! I had an Epiphany over our park tickets for January. Our plan was to wait for the 7 day tickets to pop back up on the site, get one and then when we arrive upgrade it to a 10 day hopper to match the one we're getting with our Air Transat credit. Lightening bolt moment hit the Duck, why not use Personal Shopper to get the actual ticket we want in the first place!?!?!?! Checked online chat and it's closed on Sunday but not to be thwarted I tried FB messenger. Michael responded and asked if he could call me to discuss what I want. Call took maybe 10 minutes (mainly because I asked if we'd chatted before and that took us down a rabbit hole!) the request has been submitted and we should hear by next week at the latest. We figured it makes more sense to get as much as we can before we leave home and this is a great use of our miles!*



Let me know how this goes!  I think this is how we are going to have to go for our trip in January as well.  As much as I am hoping for Canadian Resident pricing again, I'm not sure that we will be able to wait that long before we have to make our FP selections!


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> If you have not already paid the full amount on your Amex I would advise that you check into this a little further.  That was not an option that I was offered when I used the vouchers and I did ask about maximizing my AM earnings. We actually discussed the number of miles I could earn if the vouchers counted towards payment.  I have used a VERY knowledgeable travel agent(both travel and AM) when I have made my AM bookings in the past.  My concern is that you get stuck paying the amount that you charge to the Amex.
> 
> As to the reservation options.....all travel agents have the ability to piece together anything that you want....the problem is that most don't know how or won't put in the work required to find what you want.  For example, a place like Flight Centre, all you have to do to get hired there is pass the personality test. They do a little training but it's minimal and mainly consists of using the booking system.


*Thought I'd give you an update on this ... the trip is now paid in full! She asked if we wanted her to lock the vouchers up until we paid the balance and I sat up straight, looked her in the eye "No, I don't. Took me a long time to collect these, I'll hold onto them unless YOU want to pay me if they get lost in the shuffle" Hubby asked us how much was still owing, she told us, I pulled up the calculator on my phone, took off the value of the vouchers and plunked down my AMEX card. What followed was the longest 15 minutes EVER as i watched her painfully scan each bar code, hoping that nothing went wrong.

She had asked if we want to add the dining plan and was confused when I said no we didn't want to pony up yet another $3,000-ish to eat. She had no idea how i came up with that figure so i told her $79/pp * 14 days PLUS exchange and she still thought that is a good deal. Uhm, nope, not when you eat like we do! Last trip was 3 weeks and we spent, maybe $1,500 -- we share meals, I order from the kids menu at CS and we'll get some groceries. We did have a bit of an argument over the credit from AT and using that for buying one of the tickets but i just stopped talking. I have it in writing that we can do this and she'll either honour it or see how snarly i can get   

Now I just need to start planning our meals, days in the park, and how to get some gift cards!  Thanks again for having my back!*


----------



## mort1331

FYI the Foodland Meal Deal is on again for those going to any of the Provincial Parks, ie Wasaga Beach or others. This gets you your day pass for parking that we would have had anyway, and our lunch. Now last few years its been a chicken. This year Dagwood Sandwich, so we will be giving it a try. And dont forget you still get your couple of AMs on top of this.
Have a great summer all.

The Summer Meal Deal makes soaking up summer a walk in the park (literally!). For $19.99, this family friendly meal includes:

1 x prepared-in-store Whole Dagwood Sandwich (1.2 kg)
1 x Compliments Salad (425-454 g)
1 x baked-in-store 12 pack of cookies 450 g)
Coca-Cola beverages (4 x 310 mL)
a day pass to Ontario Parks


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping for Blue Friday too!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thought I'd give you an update on this ... the trip is now paid in full! She asked if we wanted her to lock the vouchers up until we paid the balance and I sat up straight, looked her in the eye "No, I don't. Took me a long time to collect these, I'll hold onto them unless YOU want to pay me if they get lost in the shuffle" Hubby asked us how much was still owing, she told us, I pulled up the calculator on my phone, took off the value of the vouchers and plunked down my AMEX card. What followed was the longest 15 minutes EVER as i watched her painfully scan each bar code, hoping that nothing went wrong.
> 
> She had asked if we want to add the dining plan and was confused when I said no we didn't want to pony up yet another $3,000-ish to eat. She had no idea how i came up with that figure so i told her $79/pp * 14 days PLUS exchange and she still thought that is a good deal. Uhm, nope, not when you eat like we do! Last trip was 3 weeks and we spent, maybe $1,500 -- we share meals, I order from the kids menu at CS and we'll get some groceries. We did have a bit of an argument over the credit from AT and using that for buying one of the tickets but i just stopped talking. I have it in writing that we can do this and she'll either honour it or see how snarly i can get
> 
> Now I just need to start planning our meals, days in the park, and how to get some gift cards!  Thanks again for having my back!*


So now it's officially a done deal????   

Sounds to me like this agent is inexperienced on a lot of fronts.   The lady that I've used when we could go through Marlin for AM never once mentioned anything about the vouchers....she deducted the voucher amount from my total, and charged my Amex the balance.  No fuss, no muss.  Never did know what she was going to do with the vouchers.  Interesting tidbit....when I used vouchers I got the AM earned posted to my account the very next day but other times without vouchers I always had to submit a missing miles request.

I'm with you on the food front.  Paying OOP for the DDP is a complete waste for us.  We usually bring breakfast (cereal) from home or get groceries down there.  If we get groceries it's going to cover a couple of lunches (usually for days at the pool), snacks and beverages.  Over our last 5 trips I've kept careful tabs on our spending and we average $65 USD per day for two people.  That includes a few TS meals.  I find that after a couple of days we eat less and less.  Not that I love cooking at home but eating out constantly gets old really fast.  LOL...last summer on our final day our lunch consisted of whatever was left in our room.  I recall apples, yogurt, a single can of beer and some chips.  Then for dinner we split a kids meal at the food court.

I ADORE the planning part


----------



## isabellea

mort1331 said:


> FYI the Foodland Meal Deal is on again for those going to any of the Provincial Parks, ie Wasaga Beach or others. This gets you your day pass for parking that we would have had anyway, and our lunch. Now last few years its been a chicken. This year Dagwood Sandwich, so we will be giving it a try. And dont forget you still get your couple of AMs on top of this.
> Have a great summer all.
> 
> The Summer Meal Deal makes soaking up summer a walk in the park (literally!). For $19.99, this family friendly meal includes:
> 
> 1 x prepared-in-store Whole Dagwood Sandwich (1.2 kg)
> 1 x Compliments Salad (425-454 g)
> 1 x baked-in-store 12 pack of cookies 450 g)
> Coca-Cola beverages (4 x 310 mL)
> a day pass to Ontario Parks



Sounds like a good deal. I love the Dagwood original sauce!! One of my favourite sandwich place, much better than Subway imo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok I take it back, the AM website HAS been updated ! I had been using the BETA site so much i just didn't notice the other changes that took place. Take time to poke around and see if you notice anything different, I'm liking what i see. The first thing that I noticed was they have replaced the store name with the store NUMBER when you look at your transactions. This is great for the brick and mortar stores but not so good for the online shops .. sorry but i would have trouble teasing out that all of these entries relate to Staples if i only had the numbers to refer to!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So now it's officially a done deal????
> Sounds to me like this agent is inexperienced on a lot of fronts.   The lady that I've used when we could go through Marlin for AM never once mentioned anything about the vouchers....she deducted the voucher amount from my total, and charged my Amex the balance.  No fuss, no muss.  Never did know what she was going to do with the vouchers.  Interesting tidbit....when I used vouchers I got the AM earned posted to my account the very next day but other times without vouchers I always had to submit a missing miles request.
> I'm with you on the food front.  Paying OOP for the DDP is a complete waste for us.  We usually bring breakfast (cereal) from home or get groceries down there.  If we get groceries it's going to cover a couple of lunches (usually for days at the pool), snacks and beverages.  Over our last 5 trips I've kept careful tabs on our spending and we average $65 USD per day for two people.  That includes a few TS meals.  I find that after a couple of days we eat less and less.  Not that I love cooking at home but eating out constantly gets old really fast.  LOL...last summer on our final day our lunch consisted of whatever was left in our room.  I recall apples, yogurt, a single can of beer and some chips.  Then for dinner we split a kids meal at the food court.
> I ADORE the planning part



*YES, yes YES! I can now officially say (and i might have said it a few too many times already) WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD! This is the first time I have the APP and it's bizarrely satisfying to open it repeatedly and watch the little suitcase turn into a bed   Everything looks perfect too, she managed to get everything straight and submitted properly but you KNOW I'll be calling to confirm my requests 

She confirmed on Saturday that we're her Disney virgins! "You've made me want to go now. There's so much to do there, I want to show you everything you have" After her oh i don't know, 6th mistake, I stopped her, told her I've been going since 1971, she stared at her papers before asking how long it's been open and then looked crestfallen when i said 1971. "Guess I don't need to tell you anything then do I?" At least we don't earn AM for booking thru them anymore because i could see that creating more headaches!

 BTW our vouchers covered more than half of the trip! I'm VERY happy with that fact and glad that we've finally got something to look forward to.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall  email, Wednesday only, 100 airmiles when you spend $50, hopefully an app offer to come:

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...7032019-PP14-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall  email, Wednesday only, 100 airmiles when you spend $50, hopefully an app offer to come:
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...7032019-PP14-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB



*In case anyone wonders this is the same coupon I shared this morning,  no double dipping yet*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *In case anyone wonders this is the same coupon I shared this morning,  no double dipping yet*



Sorry I'm just browsing through quickly, on holidays and have company for another week and a half so quite behind and missed your post.

I'll mention one other BMO Shell cross promo, 3 cents off a litre for 10 weeks (based on activation date.  Last date to sign up is Sept 3).  On airmiles website.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Ormond gigli said:


> Has anyone received airmiles from AMRP marketing?
> 
> I got 135 miles today  and it says it's an AMRP marketing bonus. No clue what this would be for.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you get any of the Fast Track offers? That is how mine posted today once I open it up fully on the website. *



*I brought this over here in case more people are wondering the same thing!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Sorry I'm just browsing through quickly, on holidays and have company for another week and a half so quite behind and missed your post.
> 
> I'll mention one other BMO Shell cross promo, 3 cents off a litre for 10 weeks (based on activation date.  Last date to sign up is Sept 3).  On airmiles website.


*Oh don't be too Canadian! I was just keeping others from getting excited (like i *might* have been   ) I have a list for Rexall and was hoping!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh don't be too Canadian! I was just keeping others from getting excited (like i *might* have been   ) I have a list for Rexall and was hoping!!*



There is a Rexall Wednesday coupon on airmiles.ca now under offers, different number, perhaps someone can post, I'm not at home and struggling posting it without a computer.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Question about the Rexall coupon for tomorrow...the coupons specifically say *" Cannot be combined with any other Air Miles store wide coupon or load + go offer"*...does that mean our days of double dipping are over???


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Question about the Rexall coupon for tomorrow...the coupons specifically say *" Cannot be combined with any other Air Miles store wide coupon or load + go offer"*...does that mean our days of double dipping are over???


*That wording has been on the coupons for over 2 years now, just keep handing them over and let the POS figure it out! It only means that if it doesn't scan or work you probably can't fight it but as of last week it was still working.

I'm trying REALLY hard to find anything other than a coupon code of 417000051978

@Days In the Sun I don't see a coupon on the website at all .. a little more detail please as to where you're seeing it*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I found a coupon this morning on the AM site - the code is 417000051947...
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...-_-Sponsor+Offers//Segmented-_-Offer7914615/0


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *That wording has been on the coupons for over 2 years now, just keep handing them over and let the POS figure it out! It only means that if it doesn't scan or work you probably can't fight it but as of last week it was still working.
> 
> I'm trying REALLY hard to find anything other than a coupon code of 417000051978
> 
> @Days In the Sun I don't see a coupon on the website at all .. a little more detail please as to where you're seeing it*



Thanks....I'll try it at my Rexall...but they have been sticklers lately...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I found a coupon this morning on the AM site - the code is 417000051947...
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Issua...-_-Sponsor+Offers//Segmented-_-Offer7914615/0


*URGH ... I'm still not able to get a coupon out of that!!! It just takes me to this and there's nothing to open or have scanned
*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

sorry Jacqueline the link I gave didn't work (still new at this)...I went to airmiles.ca and just underneath the BMO/Shell offer there are Featured offers...one of them is the Rexall coupon for tomorrow...it gives you an option to print or the view..


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

will this work?
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/utilities/printCouponAsPDF?offerID=43101_RXALO7914615


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> will this work?
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/utilities/printCouponAsPDF?offerID=43101_RXALO7914615


*YES! thanks,  as soon as the surface finishes updating I'll put together a post with all the details of how to spend $50 and snag 200 miles*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*First I'm gonna put out here how annoyed I am over this whole Rexall coupon thing! I've been trying for hours to find the coupon on the website and just now it popped up BUT not on our main account, only on the secondary one that I only use during big promos. I understand why there are different offers across the country (don't agree with it or think it's fair but i do get the business of different sponsors) but this is completely different and something they got raked over the coals for during the "your miles will expire" mess. I shouldn't see different things available based on my account other than the different amount of miles needed to redeem for ONYX members, either it's an offer for everyone  within a region or not at all! and based on this i don't think I'll feel the least bit guilty when i take them to task over the fact that one of my offers says Spend $50 get 60 miles with different dates than the flyer stated- i have a screen shot to prove it!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> will this work?
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/utilities/printCouponAsPDF?offerID=43101_RXALO7914615


This is the coupon I was referring to.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Don't forget everyone can get another free Marble Slab ice cream as it's July!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Don't forget everyone can get another free Marble Slab ice cream as it's July!



So when I took DD11 in June, they didn't even need to see the coupon on my phone. She just said "Is that an air miles coupon?" and plunked in some numbers on her cash!  Maybe I can use it more than twice!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday July 3rd*
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 Link for that is HERE*
*Two separate coupons from two different sources.
Coupon # 1 came directly from Rexall and can be found in a few places, direct email, their Facebook page and on their website.
Barcode for this coupon is 417000051978
Link to this coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 comes from Airmiles and is currently found on the website, might show up on the APP later as well. Barcode for this coupon is 41700051947*
*Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer *
*Just the barcode *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

thanks Jacqueline for the instructions....


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *First I'm gonna put out here how annoyed I am over this whole Rexall coupon thing! I've been trying for hours to find the coupon on the website and just now it popped up BUT not on our main account, only on the secondary one that I only use during big promos. I understand why there are different offers across the country (don't agree with it or think it's fair but i do get the business of different sponsors) but this is completely different and something they got raked over the coals for during the "your miles will expire" mess. I shouldn't see different things available based on my account other than the different amount of miles needed to redeem for ONYX members, either it's an offer for everyone  within a region or not at all! and based on this i don't think I'll feel the least bit guilty when i take them to task over the fact that one of my offers says Spend $50 get 60 miles with different dates than the flyer stated- i have a screen shot to prove it!*



Same thing happened on my account. I can't see the 051947 coupon on my account but I can on DH and DS accounts. The other weird thing that happened on my account over the weekend. I shopped at Rexall had a spend $25 get 50AM loaded to my card. The AM posted no problem the next day but then today when I looked I have only 1AM posted not the other 50AM which were there last week. Easy enough for me to prove in an onliine chat, its just annoying that I am going to have to. Maybe they will reappear tomorrow.


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday this Friday!  Between Blue Friday and the two Rexall coupons, it’s looking like a good air miles week!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Blue Friday Gods have heard our cries!
Looks like some fairly decent offers on first glance. Sobey's Urban Fresh & Foodland in Ontario*


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1321291?page=8
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1320934
Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1320927


Foodland Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1320932
Happy Blue Friday
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

from a quick glance, blue friday looks like a mixed bag to me.

last time, 4 old el paso products earned 100 miles. this time they’re only good for 50, and it looks like you have to buy the meal kits (last time cans of beans were included). ice cream is also on much cake worse offer this time. 

but some good offers. my kid eats greek yogurt like it’s going out of style. and cheerios. 

i’m sure we can all do a great job, just a reminder to really watch the return value and stick to what’s a good deal for each of us!


----------



## osully

I was browsing around the RedTag AM portal and noticed that the new hotel @ Universal (Endless Summer) is a really good price... it's their value hotel. The Tim Tracker just did a review - 



.

For 7 days in Feb 2020 it's coming to $2255 total for 2 people (flights & hotel) including taxes and fees. Through AirCanada Vacations... before you start using dream miles! 

For comparison the Disney All-Star resorts are around $3000 for 2 people. Even the Contemporary is on the RedTag portal - at almost $10000 for 2 people for 1 week! LOL

I really like the new RedTag packages.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone received a new Shell GO+ offer?  I loaded my husband's and on July 10th he will get 50 bonus miles on V-power fuel 25L.  For me I'll get 1 bonus mile per litre on any grade.  I normally put 25L in at a time so I should get 25 air miles then.


----------



## Disney Addicted

There's a $1.50 off Tostitos on TastyRewards.ca


----------



## hdrolfe

Blue Friday and Rexall won't be happening for me this week  budget is way too tight right now. My PIF date for Disney is approaching and we've had some extra expenses with summer camps. Oh well! Next time I'm sure. good luck to everyone who will be getting the bonuses. 

I'm waiting for Redtag to have cruises offered, I'm still up in the air about something for next winter (have one booked but March break was not really smart on my part). I don't really want to do an AI since I don't drink and I think we'd be bored. If Redtag would only get those cruises up I would be very happy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *That wording has been on the coupons for over 2 years now, just keep handing them over and let the POS figure it out! *



So I know what POS means but this morning I read the above and burst out laughing.  I read it as piece of sh@t.  Heaven help me I think it's going to be a crazy day for me


----------



## Donald - my hero

youngdeb12 said:


> Let me know how this goes!  I think this is how we are going to have to go for our trip in January as well.  As much as I am hoping for Canadian Resident pricing again, I'm not sure that we will be able to wait that long before we have to make our FP selections!



*Quote just came in and we're thrilled! Once I get my lazy butt out of bed I'll be telling them to go for it! The math might not be good for everyone but based on the way we collect our miles this is FREE!*


----------



## bababear_50

Morning movie
buy 5 get 95 airmiles
3.99x 5= $19.95




OR

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quote just carne in and we're thrilled! Once I get my lazy butt out of bed I'll be telling them to go for it! The math might not be good for everyone but based on the way we collect our miles this is FREE!*
> View attachment 413860


My initial thought was that it was high,,,, but then I realized it is a Hopper and good for 10 days,,,I say go for it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> So I know what POS means but this morning I read the above and burst out laughing.  I read it as piece of sh@t.  Heaven help me I think it's going to be a crazy day for me



I Googled it as I had no idea either
https://www.google.com/search?q=wha...hrome.0.0l6.5207j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8Have a great day Hon!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> My initial thought was that it was high,,,, but then I realized it is a Hopper and good for 10 days,,,I say go for it.
> Hugs
> Mel


*I was searching thru this thread on Sunday when we were trying to create our spreadsheet for money we need to have for the trip and found someone had a quote for a  7 day BASE flex ticket that came in at 8900 and we were trying to use that as a jumping off point for determining how flippin many they'd want for a 10 day Hopper and when I saw was *only* 8400 I nearly dropped my phone!!*

*Math means that is $936 CDN and to buy it direct would be around $770-ish (hard to know exchange rate!) but based on how we collect our miles -- never buying anything strictly for miles (other than maybe a few too many ice cream bars  ) we consider this 100% FREE! It's something we would be buying anyway, and now that money can shift to our meals & souvenirs *


----------



## cari12

Blue Friday out west looks not bad for us. It has hubby’s yogurt, cereal and Tostitos which we buy anyways.  Yay Blue Friday!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Don't forget everyone can get another free Marble Slab ice cream as it's July!


Do you still have the link for this?


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> I was browsing around the RedTag AM portal and noticed that the new hotel @ Universal (Endless Summer) is a really good price... it's their value hotel. The Tim Tracker just did a review -
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For 7 days in Feb 2020 it's coming to $2255 total for 2 people (flights & hotel) including taxes and fees. Through AirCanada Vacations... before you start using dream miles!
> 
> For comparison the Disney All-Star resorts are around $3000 for 2 people. Even the Contemporary is on the RedTag portal - at almost $10000 for 2 people for 1 week! LOL
> 
> I really like the new RedTag packages.


We have a week booked here in October and it is $750, taxes included.  I've been waiting to see the reviews to decide if we will keep it but I'm thinking its a go.  So far I'm not seeing anything to negative except the food however we do most of our dining at City Walk so no biggy there.


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> I was browsing around the RedTag AM portal and noticed that the new hotel @ Universal (Endless Summer) is a really good price... it's their value hotel. The Tim Tracker just did a review -
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For 7 days in Feb 2020 it's coming to $2255 total for 2 people (flights & hotel) including taxes and fees. Through AirCanada Vacations... before you start using dream miles!
> 
> For comparison the Disney All-Star resorts are around $3000 for 2 people. Even the Contemporary is on the RedTag portal - at almost $10000 for 2 people for 1 week! LOL
> 
> I really like the new RedTag packages.



sounds like a great deal! 

i like the new packages, but the thing i find frustrating is that hotels show up so inconsistently. 

i’ve searched disney hotels a few times. sometimes i’ll get resorts at all levels (value/moderate/deluxe), sometimes only 2 and sometimes only 1. i hope things even out a bit—I’d love to have a range of options when I’m ready to book.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quote just carne in and we're thrilled! Once I get my lazy butt out of bed I'll be telling them to go for it! The math might not be good for everyone but based on the way we collect our miles this is FREE!*
> View attachment 413860



that’s awesome! no better deal than free!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was searching thru this thread on Sunday when we were trying to create our spreadsheet for money we need to have for the trip and found someone had a quote for a  7 day BASE flex ticket that came in at 8900 and we were trying to use that as a jumping off point for determining how flippin many they'd want for a 10 day Hopper and when I saw was *only* 8400 I nearly dropped my phone!!*
> 
> *Math means that is $936 CDN and to buy it direct would be around $770-ish (hard to know exchange rate!) but based on how we collect our miles -- never buying anything strictly for miles (other than maybe a few too many ice cream bars  ) we consider this 100% FREE! It's something we would be buying anyway, and now that money can shift to our meals & souvenirs *



That was likely mine from April, I had them quote one 7 Day Flex expiry 2020 (Disney website value $627.29usd) came in at 8900 airmiles.

No time for math at the moment but I think they are pretty much consistent?  Your ticket value on Disney's website is $592.03usd if I have that correct and it's 8400 airmiles.

Edit:  Couldn't resist the math, both are 14.188 points per $1 USD


----------



## alohamom

tinkerone said:


> Do you still have the link for this?



Here you go!

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/perks/en-CA/marbleslabperk


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> Do you still have the link for this?



Air Miles' Marble Slab ice cream link:  https://rewards.airmiles.ca/perks/en-CA/



tinkerone said:


> We have a week booked here in October and it is $750, taxes included.  I've been waiting to see the reviews to decide if we will keep it but I'm thinking its a go.  So far I'm not seeing anything to negative except the food however we do most of our dining at City Walk so no biggy there.



The only negative thing I came across in regards to Surfside Inn (Endless Summer) is that while every other resort is allowed to Pool Hop, guests at Endless Summer are NOT allowed...

I have both Surfside Inn and CBBR booked and need to make a decision soon.  I was ready to drop CBBR as Endless Summer's rooms would give us a 3rd bed and the colors are so soothing.  I figured we would visit CBBR one day and check out the pool.  But now, I just do not know.  I need to make my husband sit down, look at the two resorts and decide... I need to figure out just how much I think we would (or not) use CBBR's pool/lazy river if we stayed there.

*Surfside Inn (Endless Summer)*
- 1 bed for our girl; 1 bed for our son; 1 bed for us
- I love the colors
- No boat or walking to the parks, just the bus but that's not bad.  We loved the bus system at Disney
- movies???  I don't know
- $331.87 US cheaper
- entire pool is only 3' deep

*Cabana Bay Beach Resort*
- only 2 beds.. either I sleep with our daughter & my husband with our son; or our daughter gets a bed to herself and our son sleeps on the sofa..
- personally, I dislike large amounts of red
- have a outside entry poolside room which I like
- the lazy river looks like great fun
- fire pits;  s'mores;  movies  (I don't know if Surfside has movies)
- we can walk to the parks; or cross the street to Sapphire Falls and take the boat; or hop on the bus


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Air Miles' Marble Slab ice cream link:  https://rewards.airmiles.ca/perks/en-CA/
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing I came across in regards to Surfside Inn (Endless Summer) is that while every other resort is allowed to Pool Hop, guests at Endless Summer are NOT allowed...
> 
> I have both Surfside Inn and CBBR booked and need to make a decision soon.  I was ready to drop CBBR as Endless Summer's rooms would give us a 3rd bed and the colors are so soothing.  I figured we would visit CBBR one day and check out the pool.  But now, I just do not know.  I need to make my husband sit down, look at the two resorts and decide... I need to figure out just how much I think we would (or not) use CBBR's pool/lazy river if we stayed there.
> 
> *Surfside Inn (Endless Summer)*
> - 1 bed for our girl; 1 bed for our son; 1 bed for us
> - I love the colors
> - No boat or walking to the parks, just the bus but that's not bad.  We loved the bus system at Disney
> - movies???  I don't know
> - $331.87 US cheaper
> - entire pool is only 3' deep
> 
> *Cabana Bay Beach Resort*
> - only 2 beds.. either I sleep with our daughter & my husband with our son; or our daughter gets a bed to herself and our son sleeps on the sofa..
> - personally, I dislike large amounts of red
> - have a outside entry poolside room which I like
> - the lazy river looks like great fun
> - fire pits;  s'mores;  movies  (I don't know if Surfside has movies)
> - we can walk to the parks; or cross the street to Sapphire Falls and take the boat; or hop on the bus


We actually have both booked as well but I'm for sure leaning towards Surfside Inn.  Have you stayed at CBBR before?  I was all excited for the lazy river.....till I saw it.  Not very big and not to impressive.  Not sure how deep the pool is but at no time could I not touch the ground, no diving for sure.  We never had much time for the fire pit and movies but its just two adults here, might have been different if we had children.  We did take our adult son and his teen daughter last year, she didn't have any time for that stuff either.  They do have the bowling lanes but we can do that at home anytime so that was a no.  The big bonus that I see with CBBR, if your going, is that Volcano Bay is *right there*.   It would be nice to leave the water park and go cool off in your room, take a break, then go right back at it.   
I looked at google earth and Endless Summer has some different restaurants around it which would be nice to utilize.  I would love to try the IHOP for breakfast some mornings and its only a block away.  Sometimes I want to get away from the park/resort food so its nice there are a few options here.  I don't think you can get that staying at CBBR.
Yes, we are still fence sitting until I see a few more reviews but probably Endless Summer, it saves us $300 US which equates to 3 or 4 dinners.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> We have a week booked here in October and it is $750, taxes included.


A quick trip report/review would be awesome after you go.  It looks great, if all your really needing to do is shower in the morning, and rest your head at night - which is really all we do at a hotel.  And if you don't want the EP then I think it's a great deal.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Blue Friday   And some items I think I should be able to snag and use.   The first one I hope to get to this year. Guess I'll be late for work on Friday


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> We actually have both booked as well but I'm for sure leaning towards Surfside Inn.  Have you stayed at CBBR before?  I was all excited for the lazy river.....till I saw it.  Not very big and not to impressive.  Not sure how deep the pool is but at no time could I not touch the ground, no diving for sure.  We never had much time for the fire pit and movies but its just two adults here, might have been different if we had children.  We did take our adult son and his teen daughter last year, she didn't have any time for that stuff either.  They do have the bowling lanes but we can do that at home anytime so that was a no.  The big bonus that I see with CBBR, if your going, is that Volcano Bay is *right there*.   It would be nice to leave the water park and go cool off in your room, take a break, then go right back at it.
> I looked at google earth and Endless Summer has some different restaurants around it which would be nice to utilize.  I would love to try the IHOP for breakfast some mornings and its only a block away.  Sometimes I want to get away from the park/resort food so its nice there are a few options here.  I don't think you can get that staying at CBBR.
> Yes, we are still fence sitting until I see a few more reviews but probably Endless Summer, it saves us $300 US which equates to 3 or 4 dinners.



No, we have never been to Universal Studios Orlando before.

I just finished watching the Surfside Inn video posted a page or two back.  Then I watched the CBBR resort Tim Tracker posted a year ago.  I really don't like all the red (LOL) and wow, it was much noisier than I expected poolside.  My kids are older (20 and 15) and I'm not sure just how much they want a pool anymore.  They use to LOVE pools and were always swimming.  We will be upgrading our passes to a 3 park AP however (since we're there for 10 nights) so maybe the pool isn't as necessary anymore and they can just go to the water park.

I'll have to take a look at what's around Endless Summer.  I had not though much of eating off property as we won't have a car.  I'm curious now.

Personally I really prefer the look of Sapphire Falls.  So much that after watching the resort videos I'm starting to think screw it.  If my husband's ok with sharing a bed with our son for 10 nights (they will survive ) then maybe we'll switch to a 2 queen at Sapphire.

For comparison, our CBBR is $1,838.25 incl taxes/fees.   Sapphire Falls would be $1,890 for a standard 2 queen room.  That's only $51.75 more.  Hmm... I really need to make my husband sit down and look at these resorts.  It will be between Sapphire Falls and Surfside Inn.  Cabana Bay is out.  He gets migranes.  I have been getting headaches lately.  Sometimes our son complains his head hurts too.  I don't want the noise at Cabana Bay.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
July 20th *Free Root Beer Day 2019*
A&W giving away free Root Beer
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...summer/ar-AADMj87?li=AAggxAX&ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> So I know what POS means but this morning I read the above and burst out laughing.  I read it as piece of sh@t.  Heaven help me I think it's going to be a crazy day for me



Did someone answer you? Point of Sale


----------



## bababear_50

Blue Wednesday at Rexall for me!!!!
4 $50 shops and 808 airmiles for me!!
(Got a jump start on my Xmas in July boxes--my favorite toothbrushes were on sale from $16.00 down to $9.99each). 2x $50.00 M&M groceries.(snuck a 2 pack of creme brulee in there just for me. 1x$50.00 I work in a k-8 school 9 boxes of 6 pkg, kleenex for Sept start up.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm  hoping to get out this afternoon. Stuck at home at the moment with a sick fur baby. Kids are all grown and I'm kept up all night by a dog who needs to go outside every hour.

DS came over this morning so I could run to the vet for some meds. Hopefully she's on the mend and I can get back to my AM hunting. Rexall today and Sobeys and Foodland on Friday (haven't figured out what I'm getting at which store yet)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I'm  hoping to get out this afternoon. Stuck at home at the moment with a sick fur baby. Kids are all grown and I'm kept up all night by a dog who needs to go outside every hour.
> 
> DS came over this morning so I could run to the vet for some meds. Hopefully she's on the mend and I can get back to my AM hunting. Rexall today and Sobeys and Foodland on Friday (haven't figured out what I'm getting at which store yet)



Hugs to you and the Fur Baby Hon
Hope the meds kick in quick.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When do the current UOR tickets expire? September?  I'm really curious to see what they will be costing (in air miles) and if they will have any promo/multi-day tickets?


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> Sounds like a good deal. I love the Dagwood original sauce!! One of my favourite sandwich place, much better than Subway imo.


Good to know never tried them


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When do the current UOR tickets expire? September?  I'm really curious to see what they will be costing (in air miles) and if they will have any promo/multi-day tickets?


*It just says they expire 9 months from purchase, but is that when THEY got them or when YOU redeem your miles *


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So I know what POS means but this morning I read the above and burst out laughing.  I read it as piece of sh@t.  Heaven help me I think it's going to be a crazy day for me





bababear_50 said:


> I Googled it as I had no idea either
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wha...hrome.0.0l6.5207j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8Have a great day Hon!!
> 
> Hugs Mel





hdrolfe said:


> Did someone answer you? Point of Sale



*Oopsie! I'm usually much better at avoiding short-forms -- don't like the way they can only serve to increase confusion (like hubby's face when I start talking in Disney-ese ... his head explodes when i start chiming off things like ADRs, AK, POFQ -- yup he didn't know that one! -- , and if i was to send him an email or text with those he would be lost!) I was in the middle of fighting with the danged coupon codes, had 3 tabs in 2 different browsers open on the surface, phone had several apps running and the stupid house phone wouldn't stop ringing! 

sorry!But happy i gave you a morning chuckle which in turn had me giggling as well!! *


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Did someone answer you? Point of Sale


LOL....I didn't need an answer, as I said I know what it means but at that particular moment I read it differently


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My goodness, I almost forgot it's flyer day! Links are updated in the first post and here are the ones not provided by our late night/early morning savings hunter, Mel.

Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*NEW Survey coupon Valid till August 6th

Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*After I update the first post I always recheck all of the links to make sure I haven't made a mistake or there aren't any dead links and i stumbled across this gem! I'm happy I checked this because I have a few baskets sitting waiting to be completed and the minimum is only $50 this time (i struggle to make the standard $100)
Pay attention to the different categories again, they are NOT the same as the standard ones
****ETA all of mine are in "Department Stores" Amazon, Etsy, Indigo (why not in books?!?!), and HBC --the only one that SHOULD be if you ask me


Airmiles Shop Christmas In July*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Blue Wednesday at Rexall for me!!!!
> 4 $50 shops and 808 airmiles for me!!
> (Got a jump start on my Xmas in July boxes--my favorite toothbrushes were on sale from $16.00 down to $9.99each). 2x $50.00 M&M groceries.(snuck a 2 pack of creme brulee in there just for me. 1x$50.00 I work in a k-8 school 9 boxes of 6 pkg, kleenex for Sept start up.
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel, great job!!!  based on your AM, I am guessing you able to double dip the spend $50 get $100 AM coupons.  I am hoping my Rexall will let me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Mel, great job!!!  based on your AM, I am guessing you able to double dip the spend $50 get $100 AM coupons.  I am hoping my Rexall will let me.


*Just stand your ground and politely ask them to scan both coupons. I find it's easier at one of my stores if i print them out, then it's obvious they are different.*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just stand your ground and politely ask them to scan both coupons. I find it's easier at one of my stores if i print them out, then it's obvious they are different.*



I do have them printed....


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else having difficulty seeing Sobeys My Offers. I keep getting a "technical difficulties message". I want to balance my Blue Friday to take advantage of the Loadable threshold spend at one of the stores.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks everyone....at first the cashier wasn't going to scan the second coupon and I asked her nicely to scan it as it is a different coupon with bar code...she did and presto...200 AM for my $59 spend!!!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for the AM gurus....I just got an email from AM with a Rexall offer for tomorrow...spend $50 on beauty products earn 100 AM....is this something that is automatic because I can't find a coupon?

Update:   I thought why only get 100 AM for my $50 when I could get 200 today.   So I printed out another set of the AM coupons for today and headed back to Rexall, got my hair colour that was on sale and some gel and voila...another 202 AM!!!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall shop today. Went to my local store and got 202AM. Then I went in search of one that had M&M products. Found one just a little further west. DH drove me there after dinner and we picked up products to net us another 202AM. Great start to what will be a good AM week.

I wasn't certain if they would accept both coupons at this store so I used @Donald - my hero line about please try scanning both and lets see what happens. She did and of course it worked (as we all knew it would). Having M&M's food is going to be a game changer for picking up AM at Rexall.

I've got a first draft prepared of my spreadsheet for Blue Friday. There are several items that are available at either store so I use those items to make sure I balance my purchases and get the extra spend $100 get 100AM at both Foodland and Sobeys. Now if I could only figure out what my Loaded threshold is I might be able to get a few more AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Scrolling through Facebook before I head to bed and happened on a link for a contest! Do this little quiz, enter your airmiles number and you could win  10,000 miles!*

*Great Canadian Collector Contest *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Scrolling through Facebook before I head to bed and happened on a link for a contest! Do this little quiz, enter your airmiles number and you could win  10,000 miles!
> 
> Great Canadian Collector Contest*


“you’re a master hunter, always on the prowl for anything and everything rewarding”

1. what a weird quiz

2. what a strangely accurate quiz


----------



## Days In the Sun

No Rexall for me today,  just couldn't make it.  Hopefully another double up will come around soon.  I'll be trying for Blue Friday this week.

Edit:  I did however use a Marble Slab Creamery coupon today, regular price is $5.99.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for the AM gurus....I just got an email from AM with a Rexall offer for tomorrow...spend $50 on beauty products earn 100 AM....is this something that is automatic because I can't find a coupon?
> 
> Update:   I thought why only get 100 AM for my $50 when I could get 200 today.   So I printed out another set of the AM coupons for today and headed back to Rexall, got my hair colour that was on sale and some gel and voila...another 202 AM!!!!!!


*This Thursday Beauty event has been happening every week for about 2 months now and was a constant PIA for everyone, cashiers included! Someone finally managed to nail down a list via email with Rexall, I turned it into a document and attached it to the very bottom of the first post. Your decision to shop yesterday instead was EXCELLENT hunting!!!

BTW, there's no need to use a coupon but you really need to pay attention to your receipt BEFORE you leave the store in case you need to get it fixed, seems to cause no end of problems.*


----------



## osully

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quote just came in and we're thrilled! Once I get my lazy butt out of bed I'll be telling them to go for it! The math might not be good for everyone but based on the way we collect our miles this is FREE!*
> View attachment 413860


That math certainly works for me! I love FREE.


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else having difficulty seeing Sobeys My Offers. I keep getting a "technical difficulties message". I want to balance my Blue Friday to take advantage of the Loadable threshold spend at one of the stores.


Yep wouldn't work for me.. I even did some shopping at Sobeys last night and my usual 25% off eggs didn't work because their MyOffers were messed up


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  My Sobeys shopped from last week just posted, and my load n go 65AM didn't post.  It was on my receipt, but I don't know what I did with it!  I've never had issues with Sobey's posting the same amount as is on the receipt   Guess I need to go receipt hunting, hopefully it is in my purse.


----------



## CanadianKrista

osully said:


> Yep wouldn't work for me.. I even did some shopping at Sobeys last night and my usual 25% off eggs didn't work because their MyOffers were messed up


I wonder if this is why my My Offer didn't post from last week too!  I hope they sort this out!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Scrolling through Facebook before I head to bed and happened on a link for a contest! Do this little quiz, enter your airmiles number and you could win  10,000 miles!
> 
> Great Canadian Collector Contest*



The Collector Cougar.  Immediate Rewards is its game.  Oh, the hunt is on.. meow!  Yes, you're the Collector Cougar, a master hunter, constantly on the prowl for anything and everything rewarding - no matter where it takes you.  You don't like to "paws", so you're always ready to pounce on that quick reward.


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh.  My Sobeys shopped from last week just posted, and my load n go 65AM didn't post.  It was on my receipt, but I don't know what I did with it!  I've never had issues with Sobey's posting the same amount as is on the receipt   Guess I need to go receipt hunting, hopefully it is in my purse.



I had this same issue so I called AM yesterday. Try scrolling all the way to the bottom of your transaction listing. The first part of my posting from Sobeys showed at the top of the page and then another part (same date Jun 29) posted at the bottom of the page below Jun 4. It makes no sense whatsoever but it's a glitch they are working on.

All my AM have posted they are just split up! Same happened to me with Metro and Rexall postings. Once something else gets posted it the original item (which was at the bottom of the page) pops back up to the top and joins its mates. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ottawamom

My offers were back up and running when I checked a few minutes ago. 

I did the survey also. I'm a wolf (didn't remember what it said about that).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *After I update the first post I always recheck all of the links to make sure I haven't made a mistake or there aren't any dead links and i stumbled across this gem! I'm happy I checked this because I have a few baskets sitting waiting to be completed and the minimum is only $50 this time (i struggle to make the standard $100)
> Pay attention to the different categories again, they are NOT the same as the standard ones
> ****ETA all of mine are in "Department Stores" Amazon, Etsy, Indigo (why not in books?!?!), and HBC --the only one that SHOULD be if you ask me
> 
> 
> Airmiles Shop Christmas In July*
> 
> View attachment 413976



I took a look at this and was trying to decide if I could do 5 categories without overspending.  Decided  not likely, it would be a stretch.  Then noticed there is no extra benefit to doing 5 categories, ends up at 100 airmiles per $50 spend, same as doing three categories.  My plan is to do three categories for two airmiles accounts.


----------



## CanadianKrista

ottawamom said:


> I had this same issue so I called AM yesterday. Try scrolling all the way to the bottom of your transaction listing. The first part of my posting from Sobeys showed at the top of the page and then another part (same date Jun 29) posted at the bottom of the page below Jun 4. It makes no sense whatsoever but it's a glitch they are working on.
> 
> All my AM have posted they are just split up! Same happened to me with Metro and Rexall postings. Once something else gets posted it the original item (which was at the bottom of the page) pops back up to the top and joins its mates. Hope that makes sense.



Wow, you are right, they are there!  How weird!  Thanks for that, now I don't have to stress about my receipt!!


----------



## bababear_50

All my Rexall points posted overnight,,YEAH!!
Did the Airmiles Quiz--I am a Wolf.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
7-11 giving Free Slurpees away July 11

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...t-week/ar-AADNYhe?li=AAggxAX&ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I need to place an order at Amazon today as it is and I'm sure later in the month I'll need printer ink.  So there's two.  Hopefully I can find a 3rd but I will not be doing 5 shops either.
Also, I will only this on one card.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I need to place an order at Amazon today as it is and I'm sure later in the month I'll need printer ink.  So there's two.  Hopefully I can find a 3rd but I will not be doing 5 shops either.
> Also, I will only this on one card.



I'm the same. After doing some math and looking at my return yesterday from Rexall 4AM:$1 I think I will only do 3 of the 5 categories on this one and only because we usually make online orders of this sort anyway. (Staples, printer ink, Amazon, stuff DH has on a list,  Lowes/RONA will online order and pick up in store). Only doing one card also.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I will be doing three shops as well.  I think 5 would be stretching my budget a little too much for my comfort.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I will likely do 3 as well - just did a Lowes order I will pickup, and we have an Amazon order we need to do.  Might do a Children's Place order, or maybe get myself some new Keds.


----------



## hdrolfe

I won't be doing any lol. I hate using their portal for shopping... I spend more time chasing the AM than I do placing the orders! No thanks... Good luck to those that are choosing to shop though.


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked on my computer that I've been saving for on the airmiles site--GONE!
Almost everything has been updated and is a new product..................................
I am now back to saving 3,000 airmiles more to get to my target.
uck!!!

Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked on my computer that I've been saving for on the airmiles site--GONE!
> Almost everything has been updated and is a new product..................................
> I am now back to saving 3,000 airmiles more to get to my target.
> uck!!!
> 
> Mel



That is so frustrating!  Two years ago I was saving for a laptop (for my son) and it disappeared just before I had enough.  It never came back either.  Then when I got close to my goal for my computer, they replaced it as well.  I ended up ordering through the Personal Shopper program to get the computer I wanted.

Which one are you eyeing now?


----------



## pigletto

I don’t usually do the airmilesshops offers because they are so unreliable. However , I happened to be ordering $400 in vinyl plank flooring from Lowe’s today anway, I’m still not sure if I will hit the three offers. I don’t think I need to order anything else but I will take a look .
Same deal for Blue Friday. We actually do use a lot of Honey Nut and Multigrain  Cheerios so I might be able to do a shop but nothing else is jumping out at me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*

Rant coming up that's got nothing to do with anything here!
I chose to take the greyhound home instead of the GO train so I could sleep and get home earlier.  The flippin thing stalled before we left the station and I chalked it up to a lousy driver... NOT! It has stalled repeatedly,  the worst being while in the middle lane of the 401! He managed to wrestle it off to the shoulder and then tried again.  Wherever it stopped so did the air conditioning and I can't stand the heat  ... triggers my asthma and makes me light headed  (one of the reasons we're going to Disney in January!) Finally made it to one of the commuter lots and after sitting here for  15 minutes I just got off! Called my hubby to come get me here since it will only take him about 15 minutes.  I can see the darned thing off on the shoulder once again!).

On topic,  no Rexall yesterday,  I couldn't justify a trip and no Blue Friday cause we're going away for the weekend. Set my account to 100% cash so I can swap them for Disney giftcards using the "trick my mind into using the miles for groceries but pretend it's for the giftcards" mindset. *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *
> 
> Rant coming up that's got nothing to do with anything here!
> I chose to take the greyhound home instead of the GO train so I could sleep and get home earlier.  The flippin thing stalled before we left the station and I chalked it up to a lousy driver... NOT! It has stalled repeatedly,  the worst being while in the middle lane of the 401! He managed to wrestle it off to the shoulder and then tried again.  Wherever it stopped so did the air conditioning and I can't stand the heat  ... triggers my asthma and makes me light headed  (one of the reasons we're going to Disney in January!) Finally made it to one of the commuter lots and after sitting here for  15 minutes I just got off! Called my hubby to come get me here since it will only take him about 15 minutes.  I can see the darned thing off on the shoulder once again!).
> 
> On topic,  no Rexall yesterday,  I couldn't justify a trip and no Blue Friday cause we're going away for the weekend. Set my account to 100% cash so I can swap them for Disney giftcards using the "trick my mind into using the miles for groceries but pretend it's for the giftcards" mindset. *



how awful! i hope you still have some ice cream in the freezer from the last promo...it sounds like you deserve a sundae!

edited to say: the blue friday flyer has some decent offers, but my problem is that i put together a list and it’s mostly junky/sugary foods. stuff we would eat if i buy, but that we wouldn’t necessarily seek out without the promo. do i do the fun thing, earning decent miles and yummy snacks, or the responsible thing and save my $ for some market goodies this weekend? that’s my current debate.


----------



## juniorbugman

I don't think I will be doing the Blue Friday either.  I had to shop today for groceries as I couldn't wait for tomorrow - out of necessities - milk, bread, eggs and grapes for nephews lunch.  Going to cottage tomorrow and after looking at the special Blue Friday deals nothing popped out at me that I really need so I think I will pass.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *
> 
> Rant coming up that's got nothing to do with anything here!
> I chose to take the greyhound home instead of the GO train so I could sleep and get home earlier.  The flippin thing stalled before we left the station and I chalked it up to a lousy driver... NOT! It has stalled repeatedly,  the worst being while in the middle lane of the 401! He managed to wrestle it off to the shoulder and then tried again.  Wherever it stopped so did the air conditioning and I can't stand the heat  ... triggers my asthma and makes me light headed  (one of the reasons we're going to Disney in January!) Finally made it to one of the commuter lots and after sitting here for  15 minutes I just got off! Called my hubby to come get me here since it will only take him about 15 minutes.  I can see the darned thing off on the shoulder once again!).
> 
> On topic,  no Rexall yesterday,  I couldn't justify a trip and no Blue Friday cause we're going away for the weekend. Set my account to 100% cash so I can swap them for Disney giftcards using the "trick my mind into using the miles for groceries but pretend it's for the giftcards" mindset. *



Oh my gosh!  I hope you're home now and can relax.  I'm surprised Greyhound didn't send another bus out for everyone and take that one back.



marchingstar said:


> edited to say: the blue friday flyer has some decent offers, but my problem is that i put together a list and it’s mostly junky/sugary foods. stuff we would eat if i buy, but that we wouldn’t necessarily seek out without the promo. do i do the fun thing, earning decent miles and yummy snacks, or the responsible thing and save my $ for some market goodies this weekend? that’s my current debate.



Yes, same here.  I want those miles, especially after I didn't participate in the last Blue Friday, but ugh.. as you said.  Mostly junk.

I managed to par it down to 4 GM cereals; 2 salad kits, 3 yogurts, 2 packages peameal and 5 applesauce. I probably will get 1 tostitos + 2 sauce as well.  The rest of the Spend $100 I can reach with other grocery items we need.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just received a quote for TWO adult tickets to MNSSHP on September 2nd.

Miles Cost   = 2,400
Miles I have = 2,397 

Ah damn it.  So here I am thinking I'll grab something at Shell so it will post quickly.  I totally forgot about the 20 miles for $50 Amazon gift card and I placed an Amazon order today!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby arrived to save the day and we stopped on the way home... I can't have any chocolate for a couple of weeks till the tummy settles so I had raspberry sorbet dipped in watermelon coating *


----------



## ottawamom

Poor you Jacqueline. I'm glad your DH was able to come and rescue you. I am also glad you're getting away for the weekend. I was supposed to as well until the fur baby got sick. DS can't even remember to take his own meds so I can't trust him to give Kita hers. We'll go in a few weeks instead.

The AM will be there waiting for you to find them when you have time for the hunt. That's the good thing about AM there are always more around the corner.

The cone looks yummy! There is one of those chocolate favouris out by the Sobeys I shop at I may have to stop in.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> edited to say: the blue friday flyer has some decent offers, but my problem is that i put together a list and it’s mostly junky/sugary foods. stuff we would eat if i buy, but that we wouldn’t necessarily seek out without the promo. do i do the fun thing, earning decent miles and yummy snacks, or the responsible thing and save my $ for some market goodies this weekend? that’s my current debate.



Option 3?????:  don't buy the junk food and buy a Disney card with the money you didn't spend.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

wow...my Rexall AM from yesterday have already posted!!!!  that sure was quick!!!!


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Option 3?????:  don't buy the junk food and buy a Disney card with the money you didn't spend.



 this idea gets two mickey thumbs up!!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby arrived to save the day and we stopped on the way home... I can't have any chocolate for a couple of weeks till the tummy settles so I had raspberry sorbet dipped in watermelon coating *
> View attachment 414242View attachment 414243



i hope you’re feeling better soon. as a chocolate-hater, i think you came out ahead with your treat!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> i hope you’re feeling better soon. as a chocolate-hater, i think you came out ahead with your treat!


Chocolate hater?  You can no longer be my friend.....


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby arrived to save the day and we stopped on the way home... I can't have any chocolate for a couple of weeks till the tummy settles so I had raspberry sorbet dipped in watermelon coating *
> View attachment 414242View attachment 414243



Did not know they have this kind of thing for my chocolate hating, sorbet loving kid... this chocolate loving mama is going to have to plan a visit to the one by Sobeys  mmm


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> I just received a quote for TWO adult tickets to MNSSHP on September 2nd.
> 
> Miles Cost   = 2,400
> Miles I have = 2,397
> 
> Ah damn it.  So here I am thinking I'll grab something at Shell so it will post quickly.  I totally forgot about the 20 miles for $50 Amazon gift card and I placed an Amazon order today!!



Wait wait wait... I can do that? I am planning to attend the Aug 30 party, I can get a quote and use AM to purchase? I should have known that... Save me some money!

And I have no idea how to submit a request but Alexis on the chat is sending an email for me... said if it's assigned seats I can't get it. Not going to explain the party lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I just received a quote for TWO adult tickets to MNSSHP on September 2nd.
> 
> Miles Cost   = 2,400
> Miles I have = 2,397



2 tickets September 2nd $168.28 USD.   14.262 airmiles per $1 USD.  Very close to prior 10day hopper and 7day flex quotes, both 14.188 per $1 USD

If anyone does any annual pass quote, I would love to know, I would think also around same point value.


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> Wait wait wait... I can do that? I am planning to attend the Aug 30 party, I can get a quote and use AM to purchase? I should have known that... Save me some money!
> 
> And I have no idea how to submit a request but Alexis on the chat is sending an email for me... said if it's assigned seats I can't get it. Not going to explain the party lol.



Yes.  As an Onyx member Air Miles can order you anything that they can order online.  The quote is good for 2 weeks.

For reference, my tickets on the 2nd cost $79 US each.  I see on your date it's $85 US each.  So your quote will most likely be higher.    Someone on Facebook (13 weeks ago) posted she asked for 1 adult 1 child for Aug 30th and was quoted 2,575 air miles.

I spent $5-6 (2 ice creams) at Shell tonight and picked up 10 air miles.  So as soon as they post, I'll ask Air Miles to order the tickets for me.

My husband needs about 87 miles and then we can order 2 more MNSSHP tickets on his card plus the 4 Universal Studio promo tickets.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Chocolate hater?  You can no longer be my friend.....



oh you aren’t thinking this through at all. my friends get extra chocolate, because they don’t have to share!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes.  As an Onyx member Air Miles can order you anything that they can order online.  The quote is good for 2 weeks.
> 
> For reference, my tickets on the 2nd cost $79 US each.  I see on your date it's $85 US each.  So your quote will most likely be higher.    Someone on Facebook (13 weeks ago) posted she asked for 1 adult 1 child for Aug 30th and was quoted 2,575 air miles.
> 
> I spent $5-6 (2 ice creams) at Shell tonight and picked up 10 air miles.  So as soon as they post, I'll ask Air Miles to order the tickets for me.
> 
> My husband needs about 87 miles and then we can order 2 more MNSSHP tickets on his card plus the 4 Universal Studio promo tickets.


It would be one adult and one child, so if that's the case (2,575 AM) I would go for it! I have that many miles at least. I'll have to keep saving then for a trip in winter, but I'll be saving about $225-ish CAD on the tickets. 



marchingstar said:


> oh you aren’t thinking this through at all. my friends get extra chocolate, because they don’t have to share!!



That is why I love that my son hates chocolate... Halloween is awesome


----------



## ottawamom

I must be one of the rare people doing Blue Friday this week. The Prime chicken was on so I made a run to Foodland for a bunch of that. Threw in some steaks and tortilla chips and I was at $100. I shopped at Sobeys first thing this morning. The people I usually see there on Blue Friday were nowhere to be seen this time (holidays I guess). I got some cereal and more tortilla chip (boys love them) as well as Salsa. Nature Valley bars some insulated mugs at 50%off and I was at $100 again.

All in 675AM with a $250 spend. Pretty good return for the morning.


----------



## marchingstar

my kiddo, who is usually a great sleeper, woke for the day at 5 this morning 

so i dragged him along to blue friday. i stuck to the less junky stuff (for the most part...). ended up spending 107$ and earned 525 miles.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I ended up doing Blue Friday this morning before work and breakfast - I had to bribe DS10 with McDonald's for breakfast (he took it to daycare after).  I spent $157.10 and got 508 AM.  I think it works out to just over 3 AM per $1. I did end up getting some things we needed that weren't on special as well. I definitely won't need to buy coffee or tacos for the rest of the year.  I got the Healthy Choice steamers (4 for 50 AM), they are good for when I don't have leftovers for lunch. 

I have been so busy I have had time to read this thread, but no time to comment.  Even though I don't contribute much, I feel like I am getting to know all of you (even though you don't know much about me).

After this shop, I am only about 300 AM away from reaching Onyx status. This is a big deal for me, because just last year I was amazed that I got Gold status.  I have this lovely group to thank for that!  

Now I just have to keep earning so I can get some UOR tickets, hoping (like others) that they come out with some reasonably priced tickets, and that they offer the 3 park-3 day tickets.


----------



## bababear_50

I changed over my airmiles from Dream Miles to Cash Miles yesterday.
Today I decided to do my quarterly Food Bank contribution.
I bought 2 x 28 boxes of cereal,,56 boxes.Lots of choices,,Honey nut ,,Real berry fruit,,chocolate,peanut butter,multi grain Cheerios.
total spend $222
Total back in cash airmiles $160.00--will use for starbucks gift cards
Total airmiles earned 1600
Good Airmiles shop for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I had a saga on Wednesday with the double coupon day at Rexall.  Went in first thing in the morning, got my $50 in stuff, she rang it in, scanned both coupons, all was well, until she accidentally hit "cash" instead of credit.  I didn't have the cash, so she had to refund everything and try again.  She puts it all through again, and now they system won't take the airmiles card.  Manager says the airmiles system is resetting and it will be up to 20 minutes.  At this point I'm late for work., so I tell them forget it and I'll come back later.

After work I go back, get my $50 in stuff, scan the airmiles card and what I thought were both coupons, but as I leave the store, I realize I must have done 1 twice instead of 2.  Sigh.  So 100AM short, but so fed up with the whole thing at that point I just left.

So then yesterday the miles post, and I now have the miles from the morning for the stuff I never paid for, and the miles from the afternoon.  I keep expecting those morning ones to get clawed back, but so far, they are still there!  I'm okay either way, but I'll take the extra miles for the stress and hassle if they don't want them back


----------



## Pumpkin1172

spiffgirl101 said:


> Now I just have to keep earning so I can get some UOR tickets, hoping (like others) that they come out with some reasonably priced tickets, and that they offer the 3 park-3 day tickets.



I am too.  Anxiously waiting to see " if and what" special they might come out with.  I'm hoping that with Disney and Galaxy Edge, that they will try to entice more people to come visit them as well and give a great deal as motive.  We would rather do Universal, with maybe one or two disney days thrown in.  I have everything else priced out using our different cc reward perks lol.  I guess time will tell


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully UOR will have a 3 parks, 2 day + 2 days free promo again!

Blue Friday - doing that tonight!  I have to take another look at the flyer and the groceries I actually need.  Lawton's Drugs has an offer on this weekend too - $100 Lawton's gift card, get 50 miles. Not the best, but I shop there regularly for groceries too. And I can use it for my weekly bus tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hopefully UOR will have a 3 parks, 2 day + 2 days free promo again!



But they DO!!  Universal has the Buy 2 Days get 3 Days free Promo going on right now.  Purchase by July 31, 2019 and use by December 20, 2019.  First use of ticket must be by December 16, 2019.  No block-out dates!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sobey's:  $100.31 before taxes and earned 565 miles.

The Tostitos 3 for $7.98 and 30 air miles deal?  I bought 2 bags of chips and 4 jars of salsa.  With the coupon I posted earlier I ended up paying 3 for $3.48 and getting the 30 miles.  So I did it twice.  We use a lot of the tostitos salsa.  Worked out to $1.16 each bag of chips and salsa.  I can't beat that!

Ohh, and $19.74 on my husband's card and 100 miles.

Now I have to visit Loblaws.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> But they DO!!  Universal has the Buy 2 Days get 3 Days free Promo going on right now.  Purchase by July 31, 2019 and use by December 20, 2019.  First use of ticket must be by December 16, 2019.  No block-out dates!



I meant on the air miles website...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh.  LOL.  Of course.   I'm about ready to give up on Air Miles posting them.  We leave in 7 weeks.  I had to ask for a quote.  As soon as the 100 miles I put on my husband's card today post, I think I'll order them thru the Personal Shopper program.  They already gave me a quote.


----------



## kitntrip

Disney Addicted said:


> The Tostitos 3 for $7.98 and 30 air miles deal?  I bought 2 bags of chips and 4 jars of salsa.  With the coupon I posted earlier I ended up paying 3 for $3.48 and getting the 30 miles.  So I did it twice.  We use a lot of the tostitos salsa.  Worked out to $1.16 each bag of chips and salsa.  I can't beat that!


 What coupon did you use?


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> What coupon did you use?


Disney Addicted post a few pages back the link for the coupon

Here it is again
There's a $1.50 off Tostitos on TastyRewards.ca
https://www.tastyrewards.ca/en/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Blue Friday part 1 (dry goods) - I managed two orders, $102.10 for 605 am, and $112.27 for 449 ams. Total so far of $$214.37 for 1054 am. 
I'll be dong a second run at it after work so I can get the yogurt and Ben & Jerry's, if there's anything left.


----------



## kitntrip

bababear_50 said:


> Disney Addicted post a few pages back the link for the coupon
> 
> Here it is again
> There's a $1.50 off Tostitos on TastyRewards.ca
> https://www.tastyrewards.ca/en/
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks! I can't get it to work for me, it's greyed out . Oh well!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just back from Blue Friday...I wasn't sure what I was going to buy or what would be left at lunch time.  I spent 111.44 and got 431 AM.  I'll take that.  No ice cream as we don't seem to eat ice cream...but any ice cream treats, those are gone before I can blink my eyes.  Cereal, chips and tacos for the boys for lunches during the week...and cleaning supplies and dishwasher tabs for mom.


----------



## bababear_50

Secondary card (son's) shop at Sobeys this afternoon.
For some reason the Healthy Choice frozen dinners agree with me, where other frozen dinners just upset my stomach.
So I got 4 of the Healthy Choice frozen dinners and 5 packages of the Tic Tac gums (sugar free).
Total spend $36.62
Total airmiles 147

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hopefully UOR will have a 3 parks, 2 day + 2 days free promo again!
> 
> Blue Friday - doing that tonight!  I have to take another look at the flyer and the groceries I actually need.  Lawton's Drugs has an offer on this weekend too - $100 Lawton's gift card, get 50 miles. Not the best, but I shop there regularly for groceries too. And I can use it for my weekly bus tickets.



I should let you know too, that Lawtons gift cards can be used at Sobeys! Because they are owned by the same company, you can buy the Orange Lawtons card and get your air miles (fine print says maximum 2 per AM card btw) and then spend the gift card at Lawtons OR Sobeys!


----------



## Disney Addicted

kitntrip said:


> Thanks! I can't get it to work for me, it's greyed out . Oh well!



Hmm.. I'm trying to scan one to see if I can post it as a JPG for you.  I'm not sure how well it will work but I'll give it a try.

Now the Cashier thought it was excluding all salsa because of the way it's worded.  I asked him to call up a Manager or someone because I read it as any flavour of tostitos tortilla chips AND salsa EXCEPT the "Simply" Tostitos chips and sauce.  The lady who came up said I was right so the Cashier applied one coupon per bag of chips and salsa jar.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Wow some good hauls there on blue Friday. Mel the food bank must've been happy to see you!  I opted for a lot of the junk and managed 627 for $139 spend. I've hidden the sugary cereals and will pull them out to pack for our camping trips!


----------



## Days In the Sun

If you are still doing blue Friday, the General Mills Cheerios are also in an instore promo "buy 3 get free item", the cost of the free item counts toward the $100 spend. I got Liberte skyr but there are about 10 items on the list. I don't have the details with me but you might want to check in your store.  I'm in Ontario.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> If you are still doing blue Friday, the General Mills Cheerios are also in an instore promo "buy 3 get free item", the cost of the free item counts toward the $100 spend. I got Liberte skyr but there are about 10 items on the list. I don't have the details with me but you might want to check in your store.  I'm in Ontario.



Ohh that explains that!  I asked the Cashier why one rang in free but he didn't know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kimbert said:


> I should let you know too, that Lawtons gift cards can be used at Sobeys! Because they are owned by the same company, you can buy the Orange Lawtons card and get your air miles (fine print says maximum 2 per AM card btw) and then spend the gift card at Lawtons OR Sobeys!



Are you sure about that? I tried that before and it was a no-go. You can use Sobeys at Lawton's though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my Blue Friday. Spent $177 ($59 was on a Sobeys gift card) and earned 449 miles, plus the $100 Lawton's card for 50 miles.

I justified all the extras as we are going camping in a week, so half of the buns, OJ, Chips, Bologna and Nature Valley bars are coming with us.

Not too shabby!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I forget...if I switch my preference to 100% cash today, where will my miles earned from last week go? Into to Dream (from before the switch) or Cash?


----------



## mort1331

So first Blue Friday where I have been able to get something. Spent 116 and 550am back. Peameal bacon goes crazy in this house, it freezes well, so 12 of those puppies and they were $3 off great deal at under $4.


----------



## mort1331

So OT searching around the web, seems parks are slow right now. There is a bunch of DVC rooms available, flights with WJ with our companion fare for approx 1400 for the 4 of us, tickets already from AM. so just food for 5 days. Its last minute july 22-27 and just asked and I can have the week off from work. Now to pull the plug and suprise wife for her birthday on the 26. I will tell her 2 days before we fly.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I forget...if I switch my preference to 100% cash today, where will my miles earned from last week go? Into to Dream (from before the switch) or Cash?



If you switched last night before midnight your switchover would take place at 3am Saturday morning. As Sobeys posts on Saturday your AM earned during the week should post to cash.  I've never actually cut it that close with a switch over before, I'm thinking back to some of my Rexall posts when I was switching things back and forth.

In Ontario Metro posts on Saturday but they post the actual day you shopped so those would have gone to Dream. You should be OK if you made your change last night. Assuming you want them in  Cash.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> So OT searching around the web, seems parks are slow right now. There is a bunch of DVC rooms available, flights with WJ with our companion fare for approx 1400 for the 4 of us, tickets already from AM. so just food for 5 days. Its last minute july 22-27 and just asked and I can have the week off from work. Now to pull the plug and suprise wife for her birthday on the 26. I will tell her 2 days before we fly.



What a fabulous surprise for your wife and the girls. Have a great time. Now if only you could convince my DH to do something similar.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> So OT searching around the web, seems parks are slow right now. There is a bunch of DVC rooms available, flights with WJ with our companion fare for approx 1400 for the 4 of us, tickets already from AM. so just food for 5 days. Its last minute july 22-27 and just asked and I can have the week off from work. Now to pull the plug and suprise wife for her birthday on the 26. I will tell her 2 days before we fly.


That is an amazing surprise.  Love the last minute trips.  Just think it and do it.  
Hope you have an great time and your wife has a incredible birthday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> So OT searching around the web, seems parks are slow right now. There is a bunch of DVC rooms available, flights with WJ with our companion fare for approx 1400 for the 4 of us, tickets already from AM. so just food for 5 days. Its last minute july 22-27 and just asked and I can have the week off from work. Now to pull the plug and suprise wife for her birthday on the 26. I will tell her 2 days before we fly.



That is awesome!  Happy birthday to your wife!


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Now if only you could convince my DH to do something similar.



If you figure it out, let me know! I cant even get mine to go to WDW any more, never mind plan a surprise trip for me.


----------



## ottawamom

alohamom said:


> If you figure it out, let me know! I cant even get mine to go to WDW any more, never mind plan a surprise trip for me.



I have an answer for that. We should just form a group of Disney going of enthusiasts and leave our significant others at home. DIS girls unite!


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I have an answer for that. We should just form a group of Disney going of enthusiasts and leave our significant others at home. DIS girls unite!


Umm some of are boys...lol...and wife loves it as much as me. She was saying the other day. "I wonder if Mickey misses me as I miss him."
Soon find out


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't include the males specifically in that comment mort1331 because you are one of the most enthusiastic Disney males I have come across. Unlike "some" of the rest of us with significant others who are less than excited about another trip to the world.  You're right though. I should have named the group DIS "girls and guys". (I was going to say DIS lovers unite but didn't think that one would go over too well, although we all do love going to Disney).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

alohamom said:


> If you figure it out, let me know! I cant even get mine to go to WDW any more, never mind plan a surprise trip for me.



Mine won't go anywheres without begging and pleading and proof of how we don't have to spend tons of money. ugh.  Just thinking about it actually makes me mad and disappointed.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I didn't include the males specifically in that comment mort1331 because you are one of the most enthusiastic Disney males I have come across. Unlike "some" of the rest of us with significant others who are less than excited about another trip to the world.  You're right though. I should have named the group DIS "girls and guys". (I was going to say DIS lovers unite but didn't think that one would go over too well, although we all do love going to Disney).


HEHE no worries, Have a close friend that he is the more Disney in the family as well. There are a few us wearing our Mickey proud.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Mine won't go anywheres without begging and pleading and proof of how we don't have to spend tons of money. ugh.  Just thinking about it actually makes me mad and disappointed.


Just keep smiling, just keep smiling


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Mine won't go anywheres without begging and pleading and proof of how we don't have to spend tons of money. ugh.  Just thinking about it actually makes me mad and disappointed.


Mine loves to travel but leaves everything up to me.  I have to say 'hey, we are going to (apply a name) in January, be ready'.  I wish he would do something like mort1331 did but he's afraid of making a mistake....like you could when it comes to travel.  So you think we are going to Disney but you actually booked Daytona.  No big deal, were still going away, am I right??  
Yes, mine will go to the moon with me as long as I make the reservation.  I'm okay with that.  

Now, as to AM's.  Has anyone shopped through the AM's portal for Apple products?  I shopped 3 weeks ago for my new ipad on the 20X's day but they haven't shown up yet.  Is this one of the stores where I'll have to contact AM's in 90 days?  I hate when that happens.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> I have an answer for that. We should just form a group of Disney going of enthusiasts and leave our significant others at home. DIS girls unite!



LOL-I just told my hubby about this and he said "Dis-hubbys should unite when you all go, tell them to meet me in the back yard for beers and bbq"


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> LOL-I just told my hubby about this and he said "Dis-hubbys should unite when you all go, tell them to meet me in the back yard for beers and bbq"


or on the golf course at Disney


----------



## alohamom

See, we need your help to bring them all to the Dis-side


----------



## marchingstar

I actually don’t know who loves disney more, me or my wife. It’s great to share excitement and planning and everything with my partner. Buuuuuut...it also means that we end up talking each other into trips all the time! We’re basically always in planning mode. 

Our next trip will probably be in 2 years (just before the kiddo turns 3). That’s a loooooong time for two disney lovers to plan. Two weeks ago, I decided we would have a great time in an Art of Animation suite. Last week, my wife said we should just buy a DVC contract. We always level out and make the trip something fun that fits our budget, but the planning can definitely balloon...


----------



## kimbert

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are you sure about that? I tried that before and it was a no-go. You can use Sobeys at Lawton's though.


I have done it several times, more now that they have had miles on the Lawton's cards recently! Hopefully you can try again, with a backup payment type available just in case, and it will work for you. We have done it at several different Sobeys. We buy gift cards for my Nan-in-law, then spend them on her groceries over the month. So last month I used both a Sobeys (ours) and a Lawtons card (hers) to pay during one trip. I find having different colours/designs for her cards makes it easier to know it's not Our card to spend! =)


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> I actually don’t know who loves disney more, me or my wife. It’s great to share excitement and planning and everything with my partner. Buuuuuut...it also means that we end up talking each other into trips all the time! We’re basically always in planning mode.
> 
> Our next trip will probably be in 2 years (just before the kiddo turns 3). That’s a loooooong time for two disney lovers to plan. Two weeks ago, I decided we would have a great time in an Art of Animation suite. Last week, my wife said we should just buy a DVC contract. We always level out and make the trip something fun that fits our budget, but the planning can definitely balloon...



Relationship goals! I love it!!!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I can totally relate. We're all flying to Paris this Friday.  DH will stay there and do all the boring museum stuff alone...but the kids and I are going to Disneyland Paris


----------



## ottawamom

OMG have a great time. Is the heatwave over there subsiding?


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> I can totally relate. We're all flying to Paris this Friday.  DH will stay there and do all the boring museum stuff alone...but the kids and I are going to Disneyland Paris



So happy for you,,have a wonderful time,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes.  As an Onyx member Air Miles can order you anything that they can order online.  The quote is good for 2 weeks.
> 
> For reference, my tickets on the 2nd cost $79 US each.  I see on your date it's $85 US each.  So your quote will most likely be higher.    Someone on Facebook (13 weeks ago) posted she asked for 1 adult 1 child for Aug 30th and was quoted 2,575 air miles.
> 
> I spent $5-6 (2 ice creams) at Shell tonight and picked up 10 air miles.  So as soon as they post, I'll ask Air Miles to order the tickets for me.
> 
> My husband needs about 87 miles and then we can order 2 more MNSSHP tickets on his card plus the 4 Universal Studio promo tickets.



I just got my quote, 2500 for the tickets. So I am jumping on that! I wonder if they get mailed or what... either way, I'm very happy so thank you so much for mentioning this because even though I know, and have read, that people get quotes for things, I never would have thought to do this for MNSSHP! and we will have such a fun time at the party on the last night of our trip now


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a spend $50 get 80 AM Rexall coupon in my email this morning, 3 days only. I do need some stuff from there in the next week or two, but will wait and see if another good coupon comes out that will stack. doesn't seem like the best return on investment (for Rexall).


----------



## kuhltiffany

Luckily that's in a different part of France, I think in Paris it's quite similar to here. Makes packing difficult though, we need summer stuff for some countries and cooler stuff for Iceland and Sweden!



ottawamom said:


> OMG have a great time. Is the heatwave over there subsiding?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon for rexall,  this will stack with your loaded offers and any flyer offer but it's highly doubtful there will be an extra one this week,  that only happens about once a month. *

*Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid July 8 - 10*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24600294&changeLocale=en_CA
Air Miles credit card holders!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24600294&changeLocale=en_CA
> Air Miles credit card holders!



great offers—thanks for sharing!

although on a related note, anyone considering a purchase at wayfair might want to google the company and their recent practices first.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kuhltiffany said:


> I can totally relate. We're all flying to Paris this Friday.  DH will stay there and do all the boring museum stuff alone...but the kids and I are going to Disneyland Paris





kuhltiffany said:


> Luckily that's in a different part of France, I think in Paris it's quite similar to here. Makes packing difficult though, we need summer stuff for some countries and cooler stuff for Iceland and Sweden!



Wow, that's amazing!  Have a great time and post lots of photos for us when you come back!



hdrolfe said:


> I just got my quote, 2500 for the tickets. So I am jumping on that! I wonder if they get mailed or what... either way, I'm very happy so thank you so much for mentioning this because even though I know, and have read, that people get quotes for things, I never would have thought to do this for MNSSHP! and we will have such a fun time at the party on the last night of our trip now


Awesome and you're welcome!  I'm glad it worked out for you.  Someone mentioned getting this quote on Facebook and that's how I found out as well.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wanted to say I started a trip (pre-trip) report on the Universal boards as we leave in 7 weeks.  In it I listed everything I was able to pay for using Air Miles, PC Optimum, and survey money.  I'm so excited/happy at how much I was able to save, thereby cutting the cost of our trip.  Without those savings, there is no way we would be going to Universal in a few weeks!  Thank you to everyone for sharing all the Air Miles /  PC Optimum tips!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

You know that you are obsessed with collecting AM when you get a special Shell offer for July 10 for 1 AM for every L of gas and you try to push your vehicle to empty so you can maximize the number of AM.  I have had my van since 2009 and this is the first time I received a message on my dash that said "Low Fuel"...so I stopped at my local Shell and put 10L in to get me to Wednesday because I was too afraid to be stranded.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> You know that you are obsessed with collecting AM when you get a special Shell offer for July 10 for 1 AM for every L of gas and you try to push your vehicle to empty so you can maximize the number of AM.  I have had my van since 2009 and this is the first time I received a message on my dash that said "Low Fuel"...so I stopped at my local Shell and put 10L in to get me to Wednesday because I was too afraid to be stranded.



I know completely what you mean.  Mine needed gas this morning and I only put $5 in.   That should get me through today and tomorrow.   I want those Air Miles.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Disney Addicted said:


> I know completely what you mean.  Mine needed gas this morning and I only put $5 in.   That should get me through today and tomorrow.   I want those Air Miles.


Yeah!!!  glad to know I am not alone!!!!!  I thought about $5 but was scared I would get the warning message again!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Yeah!!!  glad to know I am not alone!!!!!  I thought about $5 but was scared I would get the warning message again!!!!



I'd be doing the same but my one day July 10 offer is 50am for V-power fuel which I don't use.


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't get the Shell offer for July 10. I couldn't have used it anyway as we don't go through a tank that quickly these days and both vehicles were filled up last week.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I have the 1 air mile bonus mile for every litre tomorrow, and my husband has the 50 air miles bonus miles for 25+L of V-power tomorrow.

*This just popped into my inbox:*

"Use your Air Miles Dream Miles to order any dream reward between July 8 and August 4, 2019, and for every mile you use, you'll get 1 entry for a chance to win 1 of 3 prizes.   Grand prize $5,000 redtag.ca gift card; second prize 5,000 miles, 3rd prize 2,000 miles.  The more miles you use towards merchandise, travel, events and attractions, the more chances you'll get to win.  Please note your contest entry is automatic.  You won't receive any confirmation of contest entry after using your dream miles."

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...ch-_-UseMiles-EN&loggedIn=t&_requestid=278095
Rules:  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...-_Launch-_-Contest-Rules-EN&_requestid=278650
(see rules for a no-purchase necessary method)

Hmm... I used the Personal Shopper on July 5th to order 2 MNSSHP tickets.  They haven't come out of my account yet.  I wonder if those 2,400 miles will count towards the contest.  That will bring my air miles dream account to 0 dream miles when they are removed.  James will be using 22,950 of his dream miles (again, 0 balance) this week once his Sobey's Blue Friday post.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Is anyone else having issues with the Airmiles website?  For the last few days my transaction history has been empty for the "last 30 days" page, and I've most definitely earned miles.  I can see them in the app, but nothing on the website.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> I didn't get the Shell offer for July 10. I couldn't have used it anyway as we don't go through a tank that quickly these days and both vehicles were filled up last week.



The email from Shell actually came about 1 -  2 weeks ago...I too do not go through gas that quickly (never have my tank below 1/2) but have been running my tank down in anticipation of this promotion.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Super glad the airmiles hunting was fairly quiet this weekend. We were in Prince Edward County for a reunion -- hubby worked with a bunch of people on a Y2K project and they figured 20 years was a good time to get together. Hubby always needs to cart a laptop along and I stuck the Surface in his briefcase so I'd have me some Netflix AND access to my fellow hunters on something other than my phone. Got there (after the drive that should take 3-ish hours dragged into closer to 5.5   ) opened the trunk and CRAP, no briefcase. I did keep an eye on this in case i needed to answer any urgent requests but things seemed to go smoothly on Blue Friday and there were some decent hauls!

@mort1331 what a great surprise you've put together for your wife, I'm sure she'll be happy with that trip. My hubby could never throw a Disney trip together but he did turn this past weekend into a much longer one for me, made sure the room would be quiet so that once everyone else left I would be able to relax and actually enjoy myself.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It took just a bit more than a week to go from my brain wave of a request for my ticket to THIS in my MDE today, I'm THRILLED and owe you all a huge thank you for helping make this a possibility!!!!*


----------



## WifeofZeusse

CanadianKrista said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Airmiles website?  For the last few days my transaction history has been empty for the "last 30 days" page, and I've most definitely earned miles.  I can see them in the app, but nothing on the website.


I'm also having the same issue. I can see the transactions by month but not in the last 30 days page.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Airmiles website?  For the last few days my transaction history has been empty for the "last 30 days" page, and I've most definitely earned miles.  I can see them in the app, but nothing on the website.



I'm fine on Opera, Edge (beta) and Firefox (beta ).


----------



## ottawamom

I'm not having any issues on Chrome. Airmiles has been sorting things out since they did that "upgrade". I had store # next to their logo instead of location names. Very confusing but they are back to the names now. My most recent transaction ends up at the bottom of the transaction page instead of the top where it should be. More glitches to work out.


----------



## ottawamom

I could use a Sobeys GC deal this week. Almost out! Here's hoping.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I'm not having any issues on Chrome. Airmiles has been sorting things out since they did that "upgrade". I had store # next to their logo instead of location names. Very confusing but they are back to the names now. My most recent transaction ends up at the bottom of the transaction page instead of the top where it should be. More glitches to work out.



Same for me!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I could use a Sobeys GC deal this week. Almost out! Here's hoping.



You mean the Buy $150 Sobey's gift card get 150 miles?  Yes please!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Good morning!  There was an Air Miles Canada Day multiplier event but I can't recall the days it was valid for shopping.  Would anyone know?  I'm curious if it overlapped the Christmas in July that started on July 3rd.  I placed an Amazon order July 4 and am wondering if I'll get any multiplier miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looking at the Sobeys (Ontario) flyer and see buy 2 of these general mills products, get 30 AM, I can see getting a couple boxes of fiber one bars or natural valley bars (3.29 per box) for this. The pizza pops are 11.99 and the big granola bar box is 13.99, so the smaller ones are a way better deal.

Don't see anything else spectacular, spend 95 AM get 20 AM back, which isn't as good as Metro had the other week (then it was get 25 back).


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1321784?page=12
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1322003
Foodland Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1321791
Sobeys Urban Fresh

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1321792
I'm good for spend $15.00 get 50 airmiles at Sobey for snacks,,I will probably pick up the crackers and cookies.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Like both of you I will be picking up the Protein bars and snack crackers at Sobey's this week. Won't be quite the same haul as last week but 150AM or so. Ahh, the drought days of summer.


----------



## bababear_50

My middle son just said "What no frozen treats" via airmiles.
An airmiles drought is definitely going on.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I spotted a few AM for the upcoming flyer in the west.  Also...if we use 95 cash miles we get 25 AM.  Might try to make use of that as well.  I will have to make up a grocery list over the weekend to see what we need.  There were a few items I thought I could use for the summer.  0.97 for KD...that's a good deal...especially with two teenage boys at home cooking meals at lunch time.  I sure hope they stocked up on that KD.  I can see that flying off the shelves here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> My middle son just said "What no frozen treats" via airmiles.
> An airmiles drought is definitely going on.
> Hugs
> Mel


*Since i have an easy reference to use for searching out the ice cream offers (BIRT -- he came the first year and then ended up being here for last year as well!!) I just found out when they were before

July 15, 2017 & July 12, 2018 so I'm thinking we're due soon-ish!*


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *It took just a bit more than a week to go from my brain wave of a request for my ticket to THIS in my MDE today, I'm THRILLED and owe you all a huge thank you for helping make this a possibility!!!!*
> View attachment 415909



Did they have to mail/courier the physical tickets to you or were you able to get them electronically?


----------



## bababear_50

Early *blurry* look at Rexall Flyer
July 12-July 18
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-on-flyer-july-12-to-18Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobey's Ontario, the Nature Valley/Fibre 1 bars that were on for 100am/6 Blue Friday are on for 30am/2 starting tomorrow (30am for two rather than 33am).  I didn't buy any on Blue Friday so am considering them this week.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobey's Ontario, the Nature Valley/Fibre 1 bars that were on for 100am/6 Blue Friday are on for 30am/2 starting tomorrow (30am for two rather than 33am).  I didn't buy any on Blue Friday so am considering them this week.
> 
> View attachment 416100



this is a really helpful comparison to share!


----------



## Donald - my hero

youngdeb12 said:


> Did they have to mail/courier the physical tickets to you or were you able to get them electronically?


*It came from an email, directly from Disney (well, AM forwarded it to me  ) It's really super cute actually! It has a barcode on it that i was able to enter into my MDE -- only worked on a computer, not the APP BTW -- it says it's a Will Call ticket and that I'll need to show ID that matches the name along with the email when i get there. I saved the email on my phone and we'll just go to Disney Springs on our arrival day.

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH look what's been spied at Sunshine Tree Terrace in MK, I'm thinking i might need to track one of these down if they still have them in January!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Online shopping through airmiles--I don't often do this but quick question,,,
INDIGO?? Will buying 2x$ 25.00 gift cards count as a shop?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Online shopping through airmiles--I don't often do this but quick question,,,
> INDIGO?? Will buying 2x$ 25.00 gift cards count as a shop?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



In my experience,yes. Bought 4 x $25 for the $100 shop for shop the block last year and it counted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*oopsie mistaken post!!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to add:
I guess not
Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Amazon Prime Sign-up, Books, eBooks, Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks.
Any experiences buying 2x $25.00 Amazon.ca gift cards towards an airmiles shop?
Thanks Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Edited to add:
> I guess not
> Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Amazon Prime Sign-up, Books, eBooks, Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks.
> Any experiences buying 2x $25.00 Amazon.ca gift cards towards an airmiles shop?
> Thanks Mel


*I think the only "store" that allows gift cards is Indigo .. as well as the couple that only sell gift cards of course, like wayspa.*


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1321784?page=12
> Metro Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1322003
> Foodland Ont
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1321791
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1321792
> I'm good for spend $15.00 get 50 airmiles at Sobey for snacks,,I will probably pick up the crackers and cookies.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Yeah, I’ll do the Christie offer again for 50 AM too.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Don't forget that today is the AM Bonus day at Shell if you received the email and opted in...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates!
Links not already provided by Mel:
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer

I just looked at the Rexall flyer and IMHO, it's pretty good, with lots of bonus miles on items that i actually USE!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just stumbled across a new contest ...*
*Enjoy a yacht cruise around Vancouver with Said the Whale!*
*Vancouver – July 10–August 1*
One lucky AIR MILES® Collector and their guest could experience Vancouver’s beautiful skyline from the sea aboard a yacht with Said the Whale on September 5, 2019. You’ll also get airfare, accommodation, tickets to seem the band live, and more!
That’s right: You, your friend, and West Coast indie rockers Said the Whale, hanging out on a yacht in one of Canada’s most beautiful harbours!
To enter, simply complete and submit the contest entry form below by August 1, 2019 for your chance to win.

The grand prize includes:


Round-trip airfare for the winner + one (1) guest to Vancouver International Airport;
Four (4) nights’ accommodation for the winner + one (1) guest from September 4–8, 2019;
The opportunity for the winner + one (1) guest to enjoy a yachting experience with Said the Whale on September 5, 2019.
Two (2) tickets to see Said the Whale at Malkin Bowl in Vancouver; and
One (1) $300 prepaid credit card.
Must be 19 years or older to enter


*ENTER CONTEST HERE*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

That was the easiest 55 AM at Shell today...I can drive safely now knowing I have a full tank of gas!!!!!!


----------



## osully

I got an email / July newsletter from AM saying "cash in on miles! get 20 bonus miles when you redeem 95 cash miles at Sobeys" but there are no terms, coupon, or anything. 

Is there no deadline or terms?!


----------



## osully

Oh also - Prime Day on Amazon (well, July 15 & 16 - so Prime DAYS haha) is 5x multiplier through AirMilesShops. 

I'm hoping they discount Avengers Endgame 4K Blu Ray! It's $36.99 right now on pre-order.


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> I got an email / July newsletter from AM saying "cash in on miles! get 20 bonus miles when you redeem 95 cash miles at Sobeys" but there are no terms, coupon, or anything.
> 
> Is there no deadline or terms?!


*It's a flyer offer this week.  I find those monthly emails are fairly useless. filled with things I already know. *


----------



## hdrolfe

The airmiles were taken for my MNSSHP tickets so I assume I'll be getting them soon! I have a few airmiles left and think I'll get Calypso tickets for the summer, we are off all of August and it might be a fun excursion, like a warm up to Disney and it's water parks.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did 2 Staples orders this week for Airmilesshops' Christmas in July (different airmiles accounts).  Retailmenot has a 10% off code until tomorrow 63484, you just use it when you checkout.   Just a heads up.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Another heads up.  I shopped at Rexall yesterday, earned 1 airmile plus 50 airmiles when you spend $25 personal offer and survey coupon.  Today I only received 1 airmile instead of the 51 airmiles while all 51 are on the receipt.  I'll post if the rest come through.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Another heads up.  I shopped at Rexall yesterday, earned 1 airmile plus 50 airmiles when you spend $25 personal offer and survey coupon.  Today I only received 1 airmile instead of the 51 airmiles while all 51 are on the receipt.  I'll post if the rest come through.


*Huhm .. this is odd indeed. There have been a few times when I've had some miles show on my receipt and then not post and I KNEW the receipt was in error --- if i do 2 transactions in a row it might trigger a loaded offer on both but i only really get the one time posting. Based on this, question for you, what was your pre:tax amount and did using the $5.00 coupon take it BELOW your threshold? For example if your total was $26, the coupon would drop it to $21 which is below the $25 threshold and one of the  stores in my city  will NOT give the miles. 

Only the ponderings of a somewhat ill Duck *


----------



## bababear_50

My Airmiles are not posting correctly...
Sobeys posted all wrong and certainly not anywhere near enough airmiles.
I am also getting the postings at the top and the bottom of the 31 day list.
I will wait until tomorrow and then contact them.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Huhm .. this is odd indeed. There have been a few times when I've had some miles show on my receipt and then not post and I KNEW the receipt was in error --- if i do 2 transactions in a row it might trigger a loaded offer on both but i only really get the one time posting. Based on this, question for you, what was your pre:tax amount and did using the $5.00 coupon take it BELOW your threshold? For example if your total was $26, the coupon would drop it to $21 which is below the $25 threshold and one of the  stores in my city  will NOT give the miles.
> 
> Only the ponderings of a somewhat ill Duck *



Yes, spend $25 subtotal, $27+ after tax, payment line: $5 survey coupon, $22 Mastercard.  I do this all the time at this store without an issue.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My Airmiles are not posting correctly...
> Sobeys posted all wrong and certainly not anywhere near enough airmiles.
> I am also getting the postings at the top and the bottom of the 31 day list.
> I will wait until tomorrow and then contact them.
> Hugs
> Mel



For what it's worth, my Blue Friday posted correctly on one account, the other is missing 3 base miles (listed on the receipt).


----------



## dancin Disney style

My miles are not posting correctly either.  They are out of order, some bonus posted but not the base and I've got mystery miles that are in my total but not listed anyplace.


----------



## bababear_50

OK Gang
Guess what I did when cleaning my desk area

I threw out the DANG receipts!!
I just did Chat with Christine
all is well by using my credit card statement for verification.
1800 Airmiles added...PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She did a one time add on of the missing 150 airmiles from Shell deals I've been trying to get for over three months--finally honoured,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
only thing is she put the miles under Dream and not Cash but atleast I have them..

Lesson here do NOT throw out your receipts until airmiles post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> I did 2 Staples orders this week for Airmilesshops' Christmas in July (different airmiles accounts).  Retailmenot has a 10% off code until tomorrow 63484, you just use it when you checkout.   Just a heads up.



Thanks for the 10% off code I am going to make a Staples purchase soon and really appreciate it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

OT.....  this couldn't be more OT if I tried but you are all smart and fast to reply.  I've bought a new bed (it only arrived 3 nights ago and so I'm not enjoying it....apparently it takes 3 weeks to adjust)  and I need to get all new linens.  What I want are the really crisp type of sheets that good hotels have.  So what would that be and can I get in anywhere?  I bought what I thought were a nice set of cotton sateen 600 thread count sheets but they came out of the wash looking and feeling like my old cleaning rags.  I can't even iron the wrinkles out.   I also want a really nice duvet and again no idea what that would be.  The Hilton and Aloft hotels have exactly what I want.  They are voluminous but still have that crisp feel to them.  

Any info is greatly appreciated...thanks all!


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> OT.....  this couldn't be more OT if I tried but you are all smart and fast to reply.  I've bought a new bed (it only arrived 3 nights ago and so I'm not enjoying it....apparently it takes 3 weeks to adjust)  and I need to get all new linens.  What I want are the really crisp type of sheets that good hotels have.  So what would that be and can I get in anywhere?  I bought what I thought were a nice set of cotton sateen 600 thread count sheets but they came out of the wash looking and feeling like my old cleaning rags.  I can't even iron the wrinkles out.   I also want a really nice duvet and again no idea what that would be.  The Hilton and Aloft hotels have exactly what I want.  They are voluminous but still have that crisp feel to them.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated...thanks all!


Hi Hon
I am in the same boat,,,looking for 100% cotton ones,,surfed Linen Chest,Hudson Bay,Bed Bath Beyond and so far I think I may try Wayfair. I know Canadian Tire even carries bed linen now.
I haven't bought them yet so I can't swear to their softness and durability.
Hopefully someone who has bought linen lately can help.
Hugs
Mel
This is what I am thinking
https://www.wayfair.ca/bed-bath/pdp...heet-set-asln1016.html?piid=15302792,15302798


----------



## bababear_50

Found this site also
https://www.hiltontohome.com/category.aspx?BeddingOWE the prices are HUGE!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> OT.....  this couldn't be more OT if I tried but you are all smart and fast to reply.  I've bought a new bed (it only arrived 3 nights ago and so I'm not enjoying it....apparently it takes 3 weeks to adjust)  and I need to get all new linens.  What I want are the really crisp type of sheets that good hotels have.  So what would that be and can I get in anywhere?  I bought what I thought were a nice set of cotton sateen 600 thread count sheets but they came out of the wash looking and feeling like my old cleaning rags.  I can't even iron the wrinkles out.   I also want a really nice duvet and again no idea what that would be.  The Hilton and Aloft hotels have exactly what I want.  They are voluminous but still have that crisp feel to them.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated...thanks all!


*I'm ALWAYS looking for decent sheets that hit all those notes as well! I refuse to iron sheets (heck i don't iron much of anything!) but the current set that are super soft look like something the dog dragged in. Oddly, the best as far as being both soft and yet crisp came from giant tiger and cost me a whole $35.00 for a king-sized set. I now look every single time i go into the store for another set. The package said "Hotel Sheets" , they are 600 thread count but they are actually 90 cotton / 10 polyester -- that helps keep them from looking like a wrinkly dog!

I find the ones that say "sateen", regardless of the thread count are terribly wrinkly. The Bay has a big one day sale on today BTW*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Last night when I checked my account, I had a whopping amount post, but it didn't show who they came from on my transactions. I knew I was waiting for 449 from Sobeys so I knew the new amount was from those.  I checked my account this morning and the total was still the same, but it shows the Sobeys miles listed this time. I hate when this happens as I'm not sure my eyes are playing tricks on me or if Air Miles is trying to jip me miles!


----------



## bababear_50

I've bought sheet sets from Giant Tiger for my son's beds and very been happy with them,,I don't Iron sheets.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I did a small cookies and snack crackers this morning,,my waistline is not happy BUT my Tummy is.lol
100 Airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am in the same boat,,,looking for 100% cotton ones,,surfed Linen Chest,Hudson Bay,Bed Bath Beyond and so far I think I may try Wayfair. I know Canadian Tire even carries bed linen now.
> I haven't bought them yet so I can't swear to their softness and durability.
> Hopefully someone who has bought linen lately can help.
> Hugs
> Mel
> This is what I am thinking
> https://www.wayfair.ca/bed-bath/pdp...heet-set-asln1016.html?piid=15302792,15302798


The ones I just bought are 100% cotton sateen and while they are very soft they are look dreadful.   I have a set that I got last year that are microfibre and they are wrinkle free but they are slippery(as in things have fallen off the bed come morning) and make you sweat.

Going to check that Hilton link.



Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm ALWAYS looking for decent sheets that hit all those notes as well! I refuse to iron sheets (heck i don't iron much of anything!) but the current set that are super soft look like something the dog dragged in. Oddly, the best as far as being both soft and yet crisp came from giant tiger and cost me a whole $35.00 for a king-sized set. I now look every single time i go into the store for another set. The package said "Hotel Sheets" , they are 600 thread count but they are actually 90 cotton / 10 polyester -- that helps keep them from looking like a wrinkly dog!
> 
> I find the ones that say "sateen", regardless of the thread count are terribly wrinkly. The Bay has a big one day sale on today BTW*


 wrinkly dog.....that sums it up really well. I saw the sale at HBC which is what got me thinking (HBC = AM) about asking here.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Another heads up.  I shopped at Rexall yesterday, earned 1 airmile plus 50 airmiles when you spend $25 personal offer and survey coupon.  Today I only received 1 airmile instead of the 51 airmiles while all 51 are on the receipt.  I'll post if the rest come through.



Check the bottom and the top of Your last 31 days listing. Mine are routinely split up these days.



bababear_50 said:


> My Airmiles are not posting correctly...
> Sobeys posted all wrong and certainly not anywhere near enough airmiles.
> I am also getting the postings at the top and the bottom of the 31 day list.
> I will wait until tomorrow and then contact them.
> Hugs
> Mel


Ever since the update on Canada Day weekend postings to my account have not been "normal". Recent posts show up in the total but not in the body of the transactions.  The transaction showed up 3 hours after my total changed. Posts get split between the top and the bottom of the "last 31 days" listing. I contacted Airmiles last week about this and was told they are working on correcting the issue (still working on it I guess). I would be interested to hear what they tell you the issue is and when they plan on solving it.


----------



## ottawamom

As for sheets. Try IKEA. I got some sheets from there that are crisp and soft at the same time. Also the prices won't break the bank and they are super deep for those thick mattresses.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> As for sheets. Try IKEA. I got some sheets from there that are crisp and soft at the same time. Also the prices won't break the bank and they are super deep for those thick mattresses.



What a great idea,,IKEA,, I know my daughter inlaw and son buy their sheets from IKEA
I've also been looking for Bath Sheets,,and it looks like they have some great prices on those,,Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel

P.S. Airmiles Chat said Tech is looking into the way airmiles is posting....hopefully they have it fixed soon.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> OT.....  this couldn't be more OT if I tried but you are all smart and fast to reply.  I've bought a new bed (it only arrived 3 nights ago and so I'm not enjoying it....apparently it takes 3 weeks to adjust)  and I need to get all new linens.  What I want are the really crisp type of sheets that good hotels have.  So what would that be and can I get in anywhere?  I bought what I thought were a nice set of cotton sateen 600 thread count sheets but they came out of the wash looking and feeling like my old cleaning rags.  I can't even iron the wrinkles out.   I also want a really nice duvet and again no idea what that would be.  The Hilton and Aloft hotels have exactly what I want.  They are voluminous but still have that crisp feel to them.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated...thanks all!



I had the same issue with my 600 thread count sheets, everyone told me I would love them...I hated them...yes, they were soft but I hated how they looked when they came out of the dryer and yes, even ironing didn't do anything...I ended up just going back to my regular sheets - for me it was a waste of money...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Sorta O/T...does anyone here belong to the Canadian AM FB group...if so, did you see the post today of a lady who was so excited because she redeemed her AM for a 7 day WDW flex ticket and a 5 day WDW flex ticket and is applying them both towards her AP so her AP will be free.  When people asked if Disney allowed this, she replied yes because they applied their 5 day ticket last year towards the AP and since Disney applies the "value" of the ticket towards the AP, she said she had enough now to get her AP.  I really wish Disney did allow this, but sadly they don't...According to a thread by Robo (who I believe works in ticketing) on the Theme Park thread ...you can only apply the "value" of ONE ticket towards another.  I wish people wouldn't give others incorrect information.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Sorta O/T...does anyone here belong to the Canadian AM FB group...if so, did you see the post today of a lady who was so excited because she redeemed her AM for a 7 day WDW flex ticket and a 5 day WDW flex ticket and is applying them both towards her AP so her AP will be free.  When people asked if Disney allowed this, she replied yes because they applied their 5 day ticket last year towards the AP and since Disney applies the "value" of the ticket towards the AP, she said she had enough now to get her AP.  I really wish Disney did allow this, but sadly they don't...According to a thread by Robo (who I believe works in ticketing) on the Theme Park thread ...you can only apply the "value" of ONE ticket towards another.  I wish people wouldn't give others incorrect information.


*Oh yes, "that" Facebook group .... I tried, really tried, for a couple of months, to be a part of that group but it was driving me to drink! NO, that is not possible -- the information is out there to be found and if all else fails they could call or email Disney to get an answer instead of just feeding the rumour mill!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Heads up for anyone who lives out this way. The Oshawa Foodland on Grandview is closing.  My Uncle stopped there today and said everything was 75% off but the shelves were practically empty.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh yes, "that" Facebook group .... I tried, really tried, for a couple of months, to be a part of that group but it was driving me to drink! NO, that is not possible -- the information is out there to be found and if all else fails they could call or email Disney to get an answer instead of just feeding the rumour mill!*



It is hard to belong but I do get heads up about some local deals, however I do find that our little AM family is the BEST!!!!!   I posted that she was incorrect and quoted Robo's post about only being allowed to apply one media ticket...the lady posted that she is embarrassed and has now used 6000 AM that she cannot apply towards her AP...you are correct, the information is out there to be found.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It is hard to belong but I do get heads up about some local deals, however I do find that our little AM family is the BEST!!!!!   I posted that she was incorrect and quoted Robo's post about only being allowed to apply one media ticket...the lady posted that she is embarrassed and has now used 6000 AM that she cannot apply towards her AP...you are correct, the information is out there to be found.



whoa what an experience. even around these parts there are lots of people with big opinions that’s not exactly backed up by truth... luckily in our little canadian corner, it’s rarer. 

i still have a set of tickets from the first canadian promo, maybe 4 years ago? it’s going to feel almost bittersweet to use them...that’s when i joined the community here and started collecting miles with some focus. air miles really help offset the cost of a disney trip...if used correctly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I have been carrying around my phone all day, constantly refreshing the page, hitting reload on the surface repeatedly the last 2 hours .... it finally happened! @marchingstar you have the honour of the making the first post on the 1000th page of this mighty thread! AND OMG, it couldn't have been more perfect, you summed up our group easily, a happy community that works towards getting each other to Disney for less! I had no idea that a tiny ad i spied in a Rexall flyer, almost 5 years ago would land us here. We've been through a lot together, moves, marriages, new babes, & numerous trips south. We've redeemed for a wide variety of things from movie tickets to celebrity cooking events, concerts to spa weekends, suitcases to Max the mighty mixer, rental cars to hotels, flights and cruises and more than our fair share of Disney & Universal tickets. I've enjoyed the ride and I'm ready for more, happy to have you all join me!!

*


----------



## roxysmum123

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It is hard to belong but I do get heads up about some local deals, however I do find that our little AM family is the BEST!!!!!   I posted that she was incorrect and quoted Robo's post about only being allowed to apply one media ticket...the lady posted that she is embarrassed and has now used 6000 AM that she cannot apply towards her AP...you are correct, the information is out there to be found.


 
Sigh, seriously.  Why do people not pick up the phone and call Disney to be sure?  And heaven help her if she's got tickets that expire...what a mess.  That's a ton of AM to dump for no reason other than bad information. 

At least if Disney gives you bad information, they'll usually make it right.  If Airmiles or "some person on facebook" gives you bad information, Disney has no responsibility to fix that.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have been carrying around my phone all day, constantly refreshing the page, hitting reload on the surface repeatedly the last 2 hours .... it finally happened! @marchingstar you have the honour of the making the first post on the 1000th page of this mighty thread! AND OMG, it couldn't have been more perfect, you summed up our group easily, a happy community that works towards getting each other to Disney for less! I had no idea that a tiny ad i spied in a Rexall flyer, almost 5 years ago would land us here. We've been through a lot together, moves, marriages, new babes, & numerous trips south. We've redeemed for a wide variety of things from movie tickets to celebrity cooking events, concerts to spa weekends, suitcases to Max the mighty mixer, rental cars to hotels, flights and cruises and more than our fair share of Disney & Universal tickets. I've enjoyed the ride and I'm ready for more, happy to have you all join me!!
> 
> View attachment 416515*


Congrats marchingstar!!!!

Thank you Jacqueline for everything you do...I know that when we are at WDW(or anywhere for that matter) whenever I see Donald Duck...I think of you and give a thanks for all your assistance in getting us to our goals...I never would have imagined I would year after year be ONYX and collect over 6000 AM a year...


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Check the bottom and the top of Your last 31 days listing. Mine are routinely split up these days.
> 
> 
> Ever since the update on Canada Day weekend postings to my account have not been "normal". Recent posts show up in the total but not in the body of the transactions.  The transaction showed up 3 hours after my total changed. Posts get split between the top and the bottom of the "last 31 days" listing. I contacted Airmiles last week about this and was told they are working on correcting the issue (still working on it I guess). I would be interested to hear what they tell you the issue is and when they plan on solving it.



You are so right!!!!  Thank you so much!!!  The "missing" 50 airmiles is at the bottom of the transaction page, I completely missed it.  I also found the 3 airmiles I was missing from Sobeys from Blue Friday (bottom of another account) and 100 airmiles from Shell I was waiting for on another account!

So anyone else missing airmiles, as @ottawamom suggests, check the bottom of the first page of your transactions.

Here is mine, Rexall July 10 shop split as first and last transaction:


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have been carrying around my phone all day, constantly refreshing the page, hitting reload on the surface repeatedly the last 2 hours .... it finally happened! @marchingstar you have the honour of the making the first post on the 1000th page of this mighty thread! AND OMG, it couldn't have been more perfect, you summed up our group easily, a happy community that works towards getting each other to Disney for less! I had no idea that a tiny ad i spied in a Rexall flyer, almost 5 years ago would land us here. We've been through a lot together, moves, marriages, new babes, & numerous trips south. We've redeemed for a wide variety of things from movie tickets to celebrity cooking events, concerts to spa weekends, suitcases to Max the mighty mixer, rental cars to hotels, flights and cruises and more than our fair share of Disney & Universal tickets. I've enjoyed the ride and I'm ready for more, happy to have you all join me!!
> 
> View attachment 416515*



thank you for everything you do to keep this group going, The Duck 

no way would my air miles account be half as healthy without all the suggestions and sleuthing. and everyone here really is the best—we’ve gotten through some highs and lows together. sometimes an anonymous online forum is exactly the place to celebrate and air grievances. 

here’s to 1000 more!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> As for sheets. Try IKEA. I got some sheets from there that are crisp and soft at the same time. Also the prices won't break the bank and they are super deep for those thick mattresses.


Ugh...a trip to Ikea is going to get expensive....I LOVE going there


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Sorta O/T...does anyone here belong to the Canadian AM FB group...if so, did you see the post today of a lady who was so excited because she redeemed her AM for a 7 day WDW flex ticket and a 5 day WDW flex ticket and is applying them both towards her AP so her AP will be free.  When people asked if Disney allowed this, she replied yes because they applied their 5 day ticket last year towards the AP and since Disney applies the "value" of the ticket towards the AP, she said she had enough now to get her AP.  I really wish Disney did allow this, but sadly they don't...According to a thread by Robo (who I believe works in ticketing) on the Theme Park thread ...you can only apply the "value" of ONE ticket towards another.  I wish people wouldn't give others incorrect information.


LOL.....I saw that too and I had the fingers hovering on the keys, I was going to reply but most of the time I get shut down and told I'm wrong.  They are quite the bunch of know it alls but in actual fact they don't know much.  I think I only stay in that group for the entertainment value.

Robo might be a CM but he's not the ticketing CM.  That thread was started by a guy who was a long time, upper level ticketing CM but he passed away a couple of years ago and Robo took over the thread.    Kind of funny.....people seem to think that he's the greatest but he has a pretty nasty side to him.


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go @Donald - my hero . That's quite an accomplishment keeping a thread going this long. Here's to the next 1000 .


----------



## bababear_50

Cheers to 1000!!
My Load N Go which starts in 3 days is spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles,,,Hmmm...
I need an email offer to make this work....................
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So I was watching  and waiting for the Onyx reward Canada's Wonderland tickets to come this week and they haven't come yet. These are the ones that were 1 airmile for 2 tickets. They were offered this time last year.  Oh well guess they aren't doing that deal this year or maybe they are delaying it.  It was fun while it lasted.  
Oh and Cheers to 1000.  I have learned so much from you guys about collecting air miles.  Couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Debbie

Yeah for 1000!  I'm another who appreciates all the work that you put into the thread, Donald. I'm taking a bit of a break. I get so frustrated with Rexall and LnG points that don't show on the receipt, and then never seem to post, that it isn't worth the time, effort and special trip to make it work for me. I get my regular points with the credit card, and still do Foodland. I'll see what is on for Prime Day, and I promise myself that I'll _*remember* _to go through airmilesshops.


----------



## peanutgirl

If I am missing miles from BMO should I contact them or air miles?  I think because I never got my 100 from them I also never got my mega miles 1000   Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

Christmas In July Promo
So far I've picked up 2 shops--Old Navy--2 Hoodies on sale
and Indigo 2x $25.00 Gift cards--Christmas gifts for close co-workers.
Still pondering a 3rd.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

peanutgirl said:


> If I am missing miles from BMO should I contact them or air miles?  I think because I never got my 100 from them I also never got my mega miles 1000   Thanks



Hi Peanutgirl
I would log into my Airmiles account and go to Chat
See if someone there can direct your inquiries.
Regards
Mel

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/EarnMilesSuperUnitSponsorDetails?sponsorId=60


----------



## ottawamom

peanutgirl said:


> If I am missing miles from BMO should I contact them or air miles?  I think because I never got my 100 from them I also never got my mega miles 1000   Thanks


I called AM a few weeks back about a BMO promotion that didn't work correctly. Their suggestion to me was to contact BMO directly as they are the only ones who can see the information necessary to confirm I met the offer requirements. I didn't get around to calling BMO as I figured I would have to wait until 90 days to complain. The added AM I was looking for popped up in my account.

You are well beyond that deadline so I would call BMO and ask about it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Yeah for 1000!  I'm another who appreciates all the work that you put into the thread, Donald. I'm taking a bit of a break. I get so frustrated with Rexall and LnG points that don't show on the receipt, and then never seem to post, that it isn't worth the time, effort and special trip to make it work for me. I get my regular points with the credit card, and still do Foodland. I'll see what is on for Prime Day, and I promise myself that I'll _*remember* _to go through airmilesshops.


*If you've installed the Chrome extension it will pop up and remind you to sign in!*


----------



## hdrolfe

My MNSSHP tickets came! Electronically  Linked to my account no problem. I'm so excited! 

now to get building the AM back up... though that may have to wait until after we get back from Disney, extra spending money is not in the budget for the next month or two!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone live in or near Stouffville? If so you might want to hit up their brand new Rexall this week! Spend $40 get 80 AM Monday July 15 - Thursday July 18th and get a free bag!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH, i looked a little closer at the above flyer and discovered a coupon on the back page that doesn't state it's only good at that location!! I think the spend $40 get 80 is for everyone, here's the coupon!
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone have any weird Amex miles just appear in their account today but back dated to June 11?   I've got an additional 110 miles and no idea what they are from.

ETA:  Never mind.....the date is July 11 but it's slotted in with my June 11 posting.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH, i looked a little closer at the above flyer and discovered a coupon on the back page that doesn't state it's only good at that location!! I think the spend $40 get 80 is for everyone, here's the coupon!
> View attachment 416769*


Oh Yes!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

Wow! 1001 pages!  Congrats on being such an awesome group!

I did my Sobeys shop today.  I wanted to stick to my budget of $75 (my Sobeys offer was spend $75 get 35 air miles).  My DH and DS came wandering in to the store (they usually hit Dollarama while I am at Sobeys) and threw a few extras in the cart, plus I splurged and threw two t-bone steaks in the cart ($8 each).  Luckily I could redeem $10 of air miles and get 20 more in return.  I ended up spending $123 (-$10 AM redemption, total $113) and got 145 airmiles.  Not as great as some weeks, but every bit helps.

Now still (im)patiently waiting to see what sort of UOR tickets will be available for 2020   Now that DS has started reading the Harry Potter books (he is on book two, started book one in June) I think we are all getting more excited for the Universal Studios portion of our trip next year, although I am still pretty stoked for Disney.  

We have summer vacation plans too - a road trip with our camper  trailer from Manitoba to Lethbridge and Waterton in August.  I plan on using the points I have been earning at Petro Canada  when I buy my Disney gift cards to redeem for a $0.10 off/litre gas card to help out with the gas for the big trip.


----------



## Disney Addicted

The Air Miles have been removed from both my card and my husband's card.  Now just waiting for the tickets!

My card:  redeemed 2,400 for 2 Mickey's not-so-scary halloween party = left with 616 miles in my account as of today.

My husband's card: redeemed 2,400 for 2 Mickey's halloween party + 20,550 miles for 4 Universal B2G3D free tickets.     That leaves 273 miles in his account as of today.

Starting over... LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone thinking of doing Amazon Prime Day through the airmiles shop website?
I was thinking maybe pick up a few Amazon Gift Cards ahead of time at Shell.
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> My husband's card: redeemed 2,400 for 2 Mickey's halloween party + 20,550 miles for 4 Universal *B2G3D free tickets*.     That leaves 273 miles in his account as of today.
> 
> Starting over... LOL


I don't see those, are they back?  I've been waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Addicted said:


> My husband's card: redeemed 2,400 for 2 Mickey's halloween party + 20,550 miles for 4 Universal B2G3D free tickets.     That leaves 273 miles in his account as of today.
> 
> Starting over... LOL





tinkerone said:


> I don't see those, are they back?  I've been waiting and waiting and waiting.



No.  I had to give up waiting.  I doubt Air Miles is going to post Universal's current promo now.  When the last promo ended Universal ended up extending it.  Air Miles had a bunch of tickets left and crossed out the old expires by dates and put the new ones in.  Once Air Miles got rid of those, I honestly expected the new ones to go on their website.  Air Miles has always brought Universal tickets back just as they do with Disney tickets.  But, this promo's purchase by date ends July 31st.  I can't wait any longer.

I am very sure I paid much more going through the Personal Shopper but had no choice.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Those who used the *Personal Shopper to get your MNSSHP tickets* ->  did everyone's tickets arrive by e-mail?  How long did it take?  My husband just set up his e-mail on a new computer, which promptly downloaded every single message on the server.  He went through them the past few days and deleted all the ones he did not need.  I was not too worried as he always has them saved to the server.  I just logged into his e-mail on the server to discover he deleted every single Air Miles and MX - Personal Shopper e-mail!   I blew up.  Turns out he didn't delete them from the server knowingly... the windows MAIL program deleted them from the server as he deleted them from his inbox.   Our ISP says there's no option in MAIL (that he can find) to turn off.  I doubt Air Miles sent him his 2 tickets yet as I ordered first and I have not received mine.. at least I hope not.  I went through his trash folder.  He's under orders to NOT delete ANY e-mail that comes in during the next 6 weeks until we have our tickets.

And *those who ordered Universal tickets* -> do they came via e-mail or did they get mailed to your address?  Those are attached to his e-mail address as well.  I will totally freak if they come via e-mail and he deletes them!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@Disney Addicted  ... the personal shoppers only work on business days (my understanding anyway)  so you prolly won't get the tickets till Monday.  Fingers crossed that's what's happening!  If not I'm sure you could explain and ask for them to resend the email.  *


----------



## hdrolfe

For my MNSSHP tickets - 
Asked for quote on July 5
Quote arrived July 8
AM were taken out on July 10
Got an email that they were ready to order my tickets and to confirm the name on July 11
Got the tickets via email about an hour later on July 11
Linked in my MDE with no problems.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Those who used the *Personal Shopper to get your MNSSHP tickets* ->  did everyone's tickets arrive by e-mail?  How long did it take?  My husband just set up his e-mail on a new computer, which promptly downloaded every single message on the server.  He went through them the past few days and deleted all the ones he did not need.  I was not too worried as he always has them saved to the server.  I just logged into his e-mail on the server to discover he deleted every single Air Miles and MX - Personal Shopper e-mail!   I blew up.  Turns out he didn't delete them from the server knowingly... the windows MAIL program deleted them from the server as he deleted them from his inbox.   Our ISP says there's no option in MAIL (that he can find) to turn off.  I doubt Air Miles sent him his 2 tickets yet as I ordered first and I have not received mine.. at least I hope not.  I went through his trash folder.  He's under orders to NOT delete ANY e-mail that comes in during the next 6 weeks until we have our tickets.
> 
> And *those who ordered Universal tickets* -> do they came via e-mail or did they get mailed to your address?  Those are attached to his e-mail address as well.  I will totally freak if they come via e-mail and he deletes them!



I'm afraid of this happening also. DH Airmiles email all comes to another one of my email accounts. That way I see everything AM related. If he needs to know about it I let him know.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I'm afraid of this happening also. DH Airmiles email all comes to another one of my email accounts. That way I see everything AM related. If he needs to know about it I let him know.



Great idea.  I'll change the e-mail on his Air Miles account after we get our tickets.



hdrolfe said:


> For my MNSSHP tickets -
> Asked for quote on July 5
> Quote arrived July 8
> AM were taken out on July 10
> Got an email that they were ready to order my tickets and to confirm the name on July 11
> Got the tickets via email about an hour later on July 11
> Linked in my MDE with no problems.



Wow, that was very quick!  On my card on Friday, July 5th Air Miles said they would begin the order process but I have not heard back from them since. 

But on James' card Air Miles the tickets were ordered on the 10th; they confirmed the order on the 10th; sent out an e-mail on the 12th (yesterday) asking for a name and I replied back yesterday but not until 5:30 pm.  Thankfully it must have been too late in the day yesterday for them to see the reply, let alone do anything.

I wonder why so quick for you and James but I have yet to hear back.  Ah well, maybe Monday.



Donald - my hero said:


> *@Disney Addicted  ... the personal shoppers only work on business days (my understanding anyway)  so you prolly won't get the tickets till Monday.  Fingers crossed that's what's happening!  If not I'm sure you could explain and ask for them to resend the email.  *



Thanks!  Yes, I'm hoping if he accidentially deleted them that Air Miles would re-send them.


----------



## mort1331

Anyone here thinking of the Duncan house dinner on airmiles right now. Kids are in camp that week thought might be a nice night out with the wife. Meet some other Disney fans there too.
*Rob Rainford Presents BBQ Grilling Dinner for One (1) at David Duncan House, Toronto, ON - Thursday, August 22, 2019 - Gold and Onyx®Exclusive*


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Great idea.  I'll change the e-mail on his Air Miles account after we get our tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that was very quick!  On my card on Friday, July 5th Air Miles said they would begin the order process but I have not heard back from them since.
> 
> But on James' card Air Miles the tickets were ordered on the 10th; they confirmed the order on the 10th; sent out an e-mail on the 12th (yesterday) asking for a name and I replied back yesterday but not until 5:30 pm.  Thankfully it must have been too late in the day yesterday for them to see the reply, let alone do anything.
> 
> I wonder why so quick for you and James but I have yet to hear back.  Ah well, maybe Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Yes, I'm hoping if he accidentially deleted them that Air Miles would re-send them.



I'd probably follow up, or resend the email accepting the quote? Just in case. I thought it was quick, they said 4 business days at first then one email said it could be 10. I just wanted to get everything before we go at the end of August so I'm happy! Hopefully you will get it all sorted out quickly  and have a blast at the party!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This just popped up in my app,  cute!
 *


----------



## peanutgirl

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Peanutgirl
> I would log into my Airmiles account and go to Chat
> See if someone there can direct your inquiries.
> Regards
> Mel
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/EarnMilesSuperUnitSponsorDetails?sponsorId=60


Thanks


----------



## peanutgirl

ottawamom said:


> I called AM a few weeks back about a BMO promotion that didn't work correctly. Their suggestion to me was to contact BMO directly as they are the only ones who can see the information necessary to confirm I met the offer requirements. I didn't get around to calling BMO as I figured I would have to wait until 90 days to complain. The added AM I was looking for popped up in my account.
> 
> You are well beyond that deadline so I would call BMO and ask about it.


Thanks


----------



## Baby Ninja

peanutgirl said:


> Thanks



I was in this same position. As of July 4, the 100 Mega Miles for BMO purchases had not posted. AM chat advised me to contact BMO and when I did, BMO advised to contact AM.  I waited a day and in another AM chat the rep immediately posted 100 ‘make it right’ miles to my account after I confirmed the total amount spent during the promo. 
Good luck!


----------



## ottawamom

Baby Ninja said:


> I was in this same position. As of July 4, the 100 Mega Miles for BMO purchases had not posted. AM chat advised me to contact BMO and when I did, BMO advised to contact AM.  I waited a day and in another AM chat the rep immediately posted 100 ‘make it right’ miles to my account after I confirmed the total amount spent during the promo.
> Good luck!


I was afraid this would happen if I called. The offer I was wondering about was a spend $x on your card during a time frame get X AM. There is no way AM would know if I fulfilled the offer only BMO could. AM told me the initiation of the AM would have to come from BMO. I was just going to write them off the round the circle wasn't going to be fun. 

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Edited to add:
> I guess not
> Please note: AIR MILES® reward miles will not be earned on Amazon Gift Cards, Amazon Prime Sign-up, Books, eBooks, *Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement*, books, or Kindle devices or Kindle eBooks.
> Any experiences buying 2x $25.00 Amazon.ca gift cards towards an airmiles shop?
> Thanks Mel



I earned a lot of points on Amazon gift cards during the Christmas season a year and a half ago (20x points back then).  But I wouldn't count on it at any time, I chalked it up to a system glitch.  No experience with their gift cards since then.  

Also, with Amazon Prime Day tomorrow, just wanted to emphasize the less obvious restrictions:  *Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement. * I have had to watch out for things like command strips/picture hooks, furniture/floor repair markers, granola bars, all excluded from airmilesshops purchases.  I now double check those last minute top up items to reach the minimum to make sure the category qualifies.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> I earned a lot of points on Amazon gift cards during the Christmas season a year and a half ago (20x points back then).  But I wouldn't count on it at any time, I chalked it up to a system glitch.  No experience with their gift cards since then.
> 
> Also, with Amazon Prime Day tomorrow, just wanted to emphasize the less obvious restrictions:  *Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement. * I have had to watch out for things like command strips/picture hooks, furniture/floor repair markers, granola bars, all excluded from airmilesshops purchases.  I now double check those last minute top up items to reach the minimum to make sure the category qualifies.



Thanks for sharing,,good to know
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone thinking of doing Amazon Prime Day through the airmiles shop website?
> I was thinking maybe pick up a few Amazon Gift Cards ahead of time at Shell.
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
> Hugs
> Mel





Days In the Sun said:


> Also, with Amazon Prime Day tomorrow, just wanted to emphasize the less obvious restrictions:  *Groceries, Automotive supplies, Tools & Home Improvement. * I have had to watch out for things like command strips/picture hooks, furniture/floor repair markers, granola bars, all excluded from airmilesshops purchases.  I now double check those last minute top up items to reach the minimum to make sure the category qualifies.


Thanks!These were good reminders! I went to Shell and put in 25.040L in for my 2nd 25L buy this month. I'll be able to add the third with no problem.   I bought some Amazon gift cards in preparation for Prime Day. I'm hoping for some Christmas gifts. Whatever is left over will be good for Kindle books for our cruise in the fall.


----------



## bababear_50

Last Christmas in July Shop
Well.ca
My spend $50.71
3 shops done 300 airmiles
Happy with the prices and everything is free delivery to home or Rexall store,
I picked up a bunch of non perishable stocking stuffers I can just box away till Christmas.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I've gotta get going on that Christmas in July promo. Haven't done a single one yet. I'm in a kind of an Airmiles shopping slump at the moment. Nothing I really need to buy and just don't feel like going out there for the hunt. Hoping there will be a promotion with a great return that pulls me out of this.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I've gotta get going on that Christmas in July promo. Haven't done a single one yet. I'm in a kind of an Airmiles shopping slump at the moment. Nothing I really need to buy and just don't feel like going out there for the hunt. Hoping there will be a promotion with a great return that pulls me out of this.



I’m in a similar spot, and really on the fence about the promo. I could probably put enough shops together (it would be awesome to pull a Mel and get started on gifts! but i’m not sure i’m organized enough for that yet).

Maybe tonight after I get things set for the week I’ll look through the promo a bit more and see what I can pull together. But like you, it’ll be a bit of work. Not sure it’s work I want to do right now.


----------



## mort1331

OT, finally done all my strawberry jam for the year. Great crop worth the late start, huge and juicy. We now have enough for the year and for end of year(next) teachers gifts and the odd jar to give out when you want more than a no name gift card.
Mel, its turned out better then that batch I got to you. Need you to verify.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I've gotta get going on that Christmas in July promo. Haven't done a single one yet. I'm in a kind of an Airmiles shopping slump at the moment. Nothing I really need to buy and just don't feel like going out there for the hunt. Hoping there will be a promotion with a great return that pulls me out of this.





marchingstar said:


> I’m in a similar spot, and really on the fence about the promo. I could probably put enough shops together (it would be awesome to pull a Mel and get started on gifts! but i’m not sure i’m organized enough for that yet).
> 
> Maybe tonight after I get things set for the week I’ll look through the promo a bit more and see what I can pull together. But like you, it’ll be a bit of work. Not sure it’s work I want to do right now.



I hear you both
I actually went into this promo thinking there is no way I can do 3 shops,,
but
I am always looking for new hoodies,,I got the hunter pine and pink blush --I wear them everyday to work, 
https://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse...www.oldnavy.ca/products/hoodies-for-women.jspthen I realized that two of my coworkers keep giving me Indigo gift cards for Christmas so they are getting them from me this year,,Well.ca was easy for me as they had lots to choose from,,they even have snacks and grocery stuff.
I do not think that it is one of airmiles *better* promos but lately I've only been collecting Airmiles on Blue Fridays and occasionally at Rexall for what I call triple whammy points..lol
I am not happy with Airmiles upping the buy 2x or 3x or 4x the products to get airmiles,,it has become rare to find any airmiles deal with just buy 1 product and get airmiles.
I have been lurking over on the PC Optimum thread listening and learning.
I say only buy what you truly need and never buy just to get the Airmiles.
Hugs to you both
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> OT, finally done all my strawberry jam for the year. Great crop worth the late start, huge and juicy. We now have enough for the year and for end of year(next) teachers gifts and the odd jar to give out when you want more than a no name gift card.
> Mel, its turned out better then that batch I got to you. Need you to verify.



The jar I got was delicious!!
Thanks again!
I have a recipe that is called *Taste Of Summer* Strawberry Pineapple Jam that I make each year.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> OT, finally done all my strawberry jam for the year. Great crop worth the late start, huge and juicy. We now have enough for the year and for end of year(next) teachers gifts and the odd jar to give out when you want more than a no name gift card.
> Mel, its turned out better then that batch I got to you. Need you to verify.


*I can't believe how late the season is this year! I haven't made any jam yet and have the last jar from 2018 in the fridge. Not as much motivation to actually do it this year since it's slipped onto my "don't eat that" list *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I can't believe how late the season is this year! I haven't made any jam yet and have the last jar from 2018 in the fridge. Not as much motivation to actually do it this year since it's slipped onto my "don't eat that" list *


My parents tried a no sugar jam this year. Trying to help dads diabetes. They say its still sweet and good, I havent tried it yet.


----------



## mort1331

I don't normally shop at Rexall, I think today was the 2nd time this year. But needed a quick 40 AM for the dinner at Duncan house on my wife's card (she doesn't even know she has one). So quick jump to the store picked up eggs, chips and pop all on sale and her Disney bday card that I needed anyway. $55 gave me 77am. Now I don't have all the load and go and multiple coupons that you all have, but I will take it. And I understand they post quick so should still be some tickets left.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> OT, finally done all my strawberry jam for the year. Great crop worth the late start, huge and juicy. We now have enough for the year and for end of year(next) teachers gifts and the odd jar to give out when you want more than a no name gift card.
> Mel, its turned out better then that batch I got to you. Need you to verify.


Aren't you just the "perfect" husband. You plan trips, go to Disney and you make jam. How do we clone you.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Aren't you just the "perfect" husband. You plan trips, go to Disney and you make jam. How do we clone you.


careful what you wish for. I am also bald and dad bod but not too big of a belly, back hair and all.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I hear you both
> I actually went into this promo thinking there is no way I can do 3 shops,,
> but
> I am always looking for new hoodies,,I got the hunter pine and pink blush --I wear them everyday to work,
> https://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse...www.oldnavy.ca/products/hoodies-for-women.jspthen I realized that two of my coworkers keep giving me Indigo gift cards for Christmas so they are getting them from me this year,,Well.ca was easy for me as they had lots to choose from,,they even have snacks and grocery stuff.
> I do not think that it is one of airmiles *better* promos but lately I've only been collecting Airmiles on Blue Fridays and occasionally at Rexall for what I call triple whammy points..lol
> I am not happy with Airmiles upping the buy 2x or 3x or 4x the products to get airmiles,,it has become rare to find any airmiles deal with just buy 1 product and get airmiles.
> I have been lurking over on the PC Optimum thread listening and learning.
> I say only buy what you truly need and never buy just to get the Airmiles.
> Hugs to you both
> Mel


It was your post that encouraged me! I decided to do a well.ca to pick up the ocean safe suncreen and produce bags that I've been eyeing. Then I saw that Canada Post is a partner, and bought some stamps. I went with the 10 stamp folders since a) that's what we buy and 2) I can put one in each stocking for the kids at Christmas. [maybe they'll stop taking my stamps] I'll do Amazon tomorrow and I have done 3.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> I don't normally shop at Rexall, I think today was the 2nd time this year. But needed a quick 40 AM for the dinner at Duncan house on my wife's card (she doesn't even know she has one). So quick jump to the store picked up eggs, chips and pop all on sale and her Disney bday card that I needed anyway. $55 gave me 77am. Now I don't have all the load and go and multiple coupons that you all have, but I will take it. And I understand they post quick so should still be some tickets left.



Mine usually post at 8:50am the next morning.  So likely sometime around then.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Aren't you just the "perfect" husband. You plan trips, go to Disney and you make jam. How do we clone you.


You read my mind!


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> I've gotta get going on that Christmas in July promo. Haven't done a single one yet. I'm in a kind of an Airmiles shopping slump at the moment. Nothing I really need to buy and just don't feel like going out there for the hunt. Hoping there will be a promotion with a great return that pulls me out of this.



Same here. Normally finding something to buy online comes too easily for me. But I feel like I’m struggling to find anything for this offer.  I did see a top I liked at Banana Republic - but turns out it isn’t one of the retailers participating


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> It was your post that encouraged me! I decided to do a well.ca to pick up the ocean safe suncreen and produce bags that I've been eyeing. Then I saw that Canada Post is a partner, and bought some stamps. I went with the 10 stamp folders since a) that's what we buy and 2) I can put one in each stocking for the kids at Christmas. [maybe they'll stop taking my stamps] I'll do Amazon tomorrow and I have done 3.



Keep an close eye on Canada Post. My purchase last year never posted. Hopefully they have their act together this year. Loved the stamps I purchased but the added benefit wasn't there.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Keep an close eye on Canada Post. My purchase last year never posted. Hopefully they have their act together this year. Loved the stamps I purchased but the added benefit wasn't there.


I never did receive my Canada Post AM's either.  I gave up on them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall. Not sure yet if it will combine with the one I stumbled across on the weekend but I'll check later if the codes are different.  If they are I'll be making a trip at some point .
Rexall spend 50 get 50 AM valid Monday-Wednesday *


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> careful what you wish for. I am also bald and dad bod but not too big of a belly, back hair and all.


The WDW trip and the jam trump all else.  Bald is in....Jason Momoa(not sure why people think he's hot but we'll just go with it) has dad bod....and there is a thing called wax.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Once again I've landed on the Beta website for Airmiles, guess they still haven't launched it yet! Anyone else wanting to peek at it if you haven't seen it yet you can check it out HERE*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just printed the 2 coupons I have for Rexall and they do have DIFFERENT barcodes. I'm going to head out after lunch to see if I can put together a $60 order that will net me the following miles:*

*Loaded offer of Spend $60 get 60 AM*
*Email coupon for spend $50 get 50 AM (barcode 417000052005)*
*Coupon that was in the Stouffville opening flyer Spend $40 get 80 AM (barcode 417000051619)*
*If all works out I *could* get 190 AM, if the 3rd coupon doesn't work I'll still get 110 AM for a $60 spend and I might have some loaded offers & flyer offers to add to the total and I'm ok with that return.

If anyone is wanting an image of the 3rd coupon again , here you go!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


ottawamom said:


> Keep an close eye on Canada Post. My purchase last year never posted. Hopefully they have their act together this year. Loved the stamps I purchased but the added benefit wasn't there.



Ya, I was going to post this as well.  I haven't bought since before Christmas but I've bought a couple of times and they never post.  So as long as you don't mind having to livechat/call when you don't get your points, it's still a good option. [USER=11745]@Debbie, if they don't post it's a hassle-free fix through livechat.

The other one I do regularly and it never posts is Canon.


----------



## bababear_50

Two $40.00 Rexall shops for me.
I was able to stack one Load N Go and one spend 40 get 80 plus a couple of targeted offers.
Second was just $41.00 for M&M stuff but still got 80 bonus airmiles using the coupon.
The email spend $50.00 get 50 was just stretching it for me though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Thank you all for the heads up on Canada Post.


Days In the Sun said:


> .Ya, I was going to post this as well.  I haven't bought since before Christmas but I've bought a couple of times and they never post.  So as long as you don't mind having to livechat/call when you don't get your points, it's still a good option. [USER=11745]@Debbie, if they don't post it's a hassle-free fix through livechat.
> 
> The other one I do regularly and it never posts is Canon.


And, yes, it will be a live chat with Airmiles when necessary (assuming 120 later???) I'll put it on my calendar.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Totally off topic, but I am in Cavendish, PEI camping this week and just was at the little dollar store and saw this water bottle walking out. They had Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy and Goofy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was able to use all of my Rexall coupons and loaded offers successfully!
Pretax total $61.39 total airmiles snagged  228!!!!!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> My MNSSHP tickets came! Electronically  Linked to my account no problem. I'm so excited!



The order from my card arrived through e-mail today!

The e-mail contains a purple box with a bar code and says "show Barcode at Ticket Window".  The bar code is the confirmation number.  The e-mail says it's for 2 adult MNSSHP tickets on Sept 2nd.

I can just log into my Disney account and enter the confirmation number where it says "Enter your Will Call Confirmation Number or Ticket ID for up to 10 tickets or passes" spot, correct?  I have not used MDE before.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> The order from my card arrived through e-mail today!
> 
> The e-mail contains a purple box with a bar code and says "show Barcode at Ticket Window".  The bar code is the confirmation number.  The e-mail says it's for 2 adult MNSSHP tickets on Sept 2nd.
> 
> I can just log into my Disney account and enter the confirmation number where it says "Enter your Will Call Confirmation Number or Ticket ID for up to 10 tickets or passes" spot, correct?  I have not used MDE before.


*Exactly! I would also save the email to your phone so you can show it when you get there .. pretty sure these are still considered "will call" tickets and wouldn't want you struggling to get into the party!

Side note, you know that lets you in the park around 4? That's a great way to get extra value from those tickets.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Exactly! I would also save the email to your phone so you can show it when you get there .. pretty sure these are still considered "will call" tickets and wouldn't want you struggling to get into the party!
> 
> Side note, you know that lets you in the park around 4? That's a great way to get extra value from those tickets.*



Great, thank you!  I was a little afraid to try it without confirming that's how it works in case I screwed it up.  (wry grin)  I'll send the e-mail to my phone just in case.  Good idea.

Yes, I do.  I plan on getting my family there for just before 4 PM to line up.  I'm glad to be receiving these tickets as in 19 days I can book 3 FPs for us as well between 3:30 to 6 or 6:30 PM.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Awesome, 2 tickets linked!  Now I'm waiting for the other two tickets ordered on James' card.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Great, thank you!  I was a little afraid to try it without confirming that's how it works in case I screwed it up.  (wry grin)  I'll send the e-mail to my phone just in case.  Good idea.
> 
> Yes, I do.  I plan on getting my family there for just before 4 PM to line up.  I'm glad to be receiving these tickets as in 19 days I can book 3 FPs for us as well between 3:30 to 6 or 6:30 PM.



True to Disney timing. Get there for 3:30. There will be lots of  others waiting to get in right at 4 as well. Don't forget you'll have to do the security thing. CM's may let you in a little early anyway.


----------



## kitntrip

[QUOTE="Disney Addicted, post: 60841696, member: 395694"

Yes, I do.  I plan on getting my family there for just before 4 PM to line up.  I'm glad to be receiving these tickets as in 19 days I can book 3 FPs for us as well between 3:30 to 6 or 6:30 PM.
[/QUOTE]

For party tickets, FP can be made between 4-6.


----------



## bababear_50

First time my Rexall airmiles have not posted the following day by 10 am..Hmmm....
could be just because I actually need them to post,,lol.
Hugs
Mel
P.S. 
Let's hope with the heat wave that Sobeys or Foodland does some frozen treats this week!!


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you @Donald - my hero , used both the coupons at Rexall and my L&G. Seniors discount brought my total to just over $51 with 182AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> First time my Rexall airmiles have not posted the following day by 10 am..Hmmm....
> could be just because I actually need them to post,,lol.
> Hugs
> Mel
> P.S.
> Let's hope with the heat wave that Sobeys or Foodland does some frozen treats this week!!





ottawamom said:


> Thank you @Donald - my hero , used both the coupons at Rexall and my L&G. Seniors discount brought my total to just over $51 with 182AM.



*You're right! No Rexall miles yet here either, I've been busy trying to get cheese bread baked for hubby before it got to hot in the kitchen (missed that window, would have needed to be up by 3 i think  ) so I am just sitting down at the computer now. Hubby informed me the AMEX bill has shown up and, dang, remember me saying our trip is paid in full? Seems we have a boat load of miles this month   

I thought about waiting till today to shop as well so I could stretch my dollar further but hubby offered a ride and I couldn't turn that down! *


----------



## ottawamom

That's very unusual for Rexall. Wonder if they are having issues today.

Just had a thought. Did your total AM change in your account? (by the amount of your Rexall order). My account total went up the other day by 1 AM. The only 1 AM item I was waiting for was Shell. Sure enough a day later the line item showed up in the account. A full day after the total changed.

Airmiles is still having issues with the way things are posting to accounts. I still have the top/bottom split thing going on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wanted to report my tickets have all safely arrived!!  The tickets on James' Air Mile card all arrived by e-mail today.  Even the Universal Studio tickets, which I thought was awesome!  I would much rather receive the ticket by e-mail than wait for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I completed shop # 2 for Christmas in July this afternoon as well.  Printer ink.  Always need printer ink.  I want to make sure those tickets get printed out ASAP before James deletes them or something.  (wry grin).  I did forward them to my e-mail, as well as my gmail on my phone so they should be safe.  But I'm still going to print them out just in case.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> That's very unusual for Rexall. Wonder if they are having issues today.
> 
> Just had a thought. Did your total AM change in your account? (by the amount of your Rexall order). My account total went up the other day by 1 AM. The only 1 AM item I was waiting for was Shell. Sure enough a day later the line item showed up in the account. A full day after the total changed.
> 
> Airmiles is still having issues with the way things are posting to accounts. I still have the top/bottom split thing going on.


*Nope, I just cleaned out my account & switched to 100% cash after the Disney ticket was "paid" so even an extra 25 miles would be noticeable! Nothing still, but I'm not in a hurry for them to post *yet**


----------



## bababear_50

Oh Boy!!!
My account got updated......now I have many extra mystery miles...nice but i think someone made a BIG mistake and bet they get taken back.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, I do.  I plan on getting my family there for just before 4 PM to line up.  I'm glad to be receiving these tickets as in 19 days I can book 3 FPs for us as well between 3:30 to 6 or 6:30 PM.


Last year the lines started at around 3-3:15pm for that 4pm entry and they did  not let people in even one minute early.   You will already be past the bag check but it's a zoo to get a wrist band once you go through the tapstyles.  We showed up for a party that was not even close to a sell out and arrived at 3:30pm...…there were at least 250 people lined up across 4 lines at that time.  By the time we had wristbands it was 4:20 and it was only that quick because my daughter basically cut in front of a large group that was busy arguing and didn't even notice they where next.  It was like when the grocery store opens up an additional cash and several people are all looking at each other to see if anyone is going to make a break for it.....this timewe happened to be the ones who got there first.

They have changed the FP+ timing on the party tickets.  You can certainly try to get 3 but most likely you will only get 2.  There is no more time over lap so you have to finish the last one by 6:30 and your first one can't start before 3:45 so that doesn't give you 3 full hours.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1322524?page=7
Sobeys Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1322522

Sobeys Ontario Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1322526
Metro Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1322725
Hugs
Mel

Sobeys 3 days only spend $125.00 get 125 airmiles
OR
Get a 10 gift card
Buy 4Pepsi co products get 30 Airmiles



Metro Real Dairy Ice Cream and treats
buy 2 @ 5.99 each get 20 Airmiles


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> Last year the lines started at around 3-3:15pm for that 4pm entry and they did  not let people in even one minute early.   You will already be past the bag check but it's a zoo to get a wrist band once you go through the tapstyles.  We showed up for a party that was not even close to a sell out and arrived at 3:30pm...…there were at least 250 people lined up across 4 lines at that time.  By the time we had wristbands it was 4:20 and it was only that quick because my daughter basically cut in front of a large group that was busy arguing and didn't even notice they where next.  It was like when the grocery store opens up an additional cash and several people are all looking at each other to see if anyone is going to make a break for it.....this timewe happened to be the ones who got there first.
> 
> They have changed the FP+ timing on the party tickets.  You can certainly try to get 3 but most likely you will only get 2.  There is no more time over lap so you have to finish the last one by 6:30 and your first one can't start before 3:45 so that doesn't give you 3 full hours.



I guess we should get there closer to 3 PM then.  Thank you.  I double-checked my FP+ notes and had written down 3:30-4:30,  4:30-5:30,  5:30 - 6.  I thought that's how it worked but I have no experience making FP+ reservations.  Last time I went, it was still paper tickets.  I'm hoping I can figure it out on my 30 days date!


----------



## ottawamom

Reviewed the flyers, that's 15 minutes I'll never get back. In other words not much in the flyers for me this week other than usual staple items. I can't manage a large shop ($125) two weeks after a Blue Friday. No Gift Cards, I need those (next week maybe?)


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys is too big of a shop for me,,much cheaper prices at No Frills.
Metro icecream is overpriced for the airmiles.
My car is on empty though so maybe a quick trip to Shell for gas.
Happy hunting 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Disappointed Safeway has upped the threshold to $125 for 100 AM bonus. They’re making it harder and harder to collect


----------



## spiffgirl101

I am camping this weekend (so no big shopping trips) and after looking at the Sobeys flyer, I definitely don't feel like I will be missing anything.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did a quick stop at Safeway last night.  I was able to snag 60 am and spent $37 bucks.  I cashed in 95 cash miles and recieved 20 airmiles and then a couple of other products that had AM attached to them as well.  I still might go back and grab more KD.  it's 0.97 and if you buy 10 you get 10 AM.  With summer here...I'm sure my boys will gobble that up with no problem.

I don't see anything great in the new flyer.  But I did notice that they have now pushed the bonus 100 AM to spend 125.00 instead of 100.00  I'm hoping that this is just a " trial " to see how many people notice it.  Safeway do you hear me "  Stop being frugal with your Airmiles and I'll come shop more regularly again."


----------



## bababear_50

I missed the Campbell's soup
buy 4 for $5.00 get 10 airmiles,,I'll have to check the Pantry and see if we need to stock up,,although with the current heat wave soup is the last thing on my mind.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just wondering if anyone's Rexall shops have posted yet???  Trying to decide whether to shop there today.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Just wondering if anyone's Rexall shops have posted yet???  Trying to decide whether to shop there today.



Hi Hon
Mine posted last night.(At night instead of the usual AM posting.

15 Jul 19



BONUS MILES+8015 Jul 19



BONUS MILES+8015 Jul 19



BONUS MILES+2515 Jul 19



GLEN ERIN1 REWARD MILE PER $20+215 Jul 19



DERRY & 10THBONUS MILES+8


15 Jul 19



DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+2

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Mine posted last night.(At night instead of the usual AM posting.
> 
> 15 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8015 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8015 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+2515 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> GLEN ERIN1 REWARD MILE PER $20+215 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10THBONUS MILES+8
> 
> 
> 15 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+2
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Awesome, nice shop by the way, looks like July 15 was a good day for you!

Thank you for replying.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Just wondering if anyone's Rexall shops have posted yet???  Trying to decide whether to shop there today.


I shopped yesterday and all my Rexall AM were there before 8am today.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I shopped yesterday and all my Rexall AM were there before 8am today.



Thank you.  I guess I'm going to have to get myself there as it looks like a slow airmiles week next week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Rexall posted as well but not till close to 10 last night! And here's my postings 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Thank you.  I guess I'm going to have to get myself there as it looks like a slow airmiles week next week.


*Make sure you use BOTH of the coupons I supplied above so you can get the maximum haul. Also check to see if there are any coupons you can use -- just go to the Rexall website and click on coupons (can't remember what it's called) and select any you want to use -- I stretch my dollars as far as possible!*


----------



## ottawamom

I just had 50 AM post from BMO. I'm not sure if its Bonus Boom from June or if it is a shop at Shell and/or Sobeys. Is there anyone else out there who did only one of these and also had AM post? Trying to figure out which one it is so I know which one hasn't posted yet.

All it says is BMO Bonus Reward miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I just had 50 AM post from BMO. I'm not sure if its Bonus Boom from June or if it is a shop at Shell and/or Sobeys. Is there anyone else out there who did only one of these and also had AM post? Trying to figure out which one it is so I know which one hasn't posted yet.
> 
> All it says is BMO Bonus Reward miles.



I received it as well today and only did BMO Bonus Boom (June 25 offer), I think.  I don't know your other offer, I received a BMO spend $50 receive 75 airmiles offer for Shell/Rexall on June 18 and I'm still waiting for that.  I recall others had personal offers a week later that were similar.


----------



## Debbie

I just got an email that one of the items that I had ordered from well.ca is not in stock. Therefore, my order is less than $50. Great that I got a coupon to help on another order (I won't have one in the near future) Crappy that there goes a shop for the Christmas in July promotion.  That $16 out of stock item cost me 250 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I just got an email that one of the items that I had ordered from well.ca is not in stock. Therefore, my order is less than $50. Great that I got a coupon to help on another order (I won't have one in the near future) Crappy that there goes a shop for the Christmas in July promotion.  That $16 out of stock item cost me 250 AM.



Hi Hon
Can you cancel the order?
So sorry this happened to you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Can you cancel the order?
> So sorry this happened to you.
> Hugs
> Mel



Great suggestion, I agree, ask to cancel and reorder with something else in it?​


----------



## Days In the Sun

I ordered Amazon yesterday for the Christmas in July promo.  Order was split into two deliveries but the same day (fulfilled by Amazon but likely coming from Vancouver and Toronto warehouses) so I'll likely be joining the group chasing airmiles.  Paid by gift card so still one transaction but last time it didn't go through properly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I guess we should get there closer to 3 PM then.  Thank you.  I double-checked my FP+ notes and had written down 3:30-4:30,  4:30-5:30,  5:30 - 6.  I thought that's how it worked but I have no experience making FP+ reservations.  Last time I went, it was still paper tickets.  I'm hoping I can figure it out on my 30 days date!


Those times you have are sort of right and sort of wrong.  The FP+ system will allow you to book a 3:30-4:30, then a 4:30-5:30 but then when you try to get the 5:30-6:30 it will show an error on the first one. It can also happen in reverse is you start with a 3:45 and try to end with a 5:45.  For some reason the system doesn't recognize that it's a party ticket until you get to the last one....maybe it's not the ticket but just that it's party night and the park is closing early.  Getting the exact times is much more the issue especially since you said you aren't booking until 30 days out.  You are  more likely to fall into the category of limited/no FP+ and only have undesirable options.  Now all that said....that is what happened last year, this year could be different and no one will know until that 60 day mark when people start making ressies for the first party.

Working the FP+ system takes a bit of trial and error but once you get the hang of it it's easy.  One thing I now hate is the on the fly FP+ through the app.  I spend more than enough time on my phone and I don't want to miss out on soaking in the atmosphere in the parks because I'm working the app.


----------



## ottawamom

I totally agree. I make FP before we go and we try to work theses into our plans. I will try for another after the first three are done but the last thing I want to be doing is looking at my phone. I could do that at home, and I don't, so why do it at Disney. Once we have our main three rides done we tend to free wheel the rest of the day.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I totally agree. I make FP before we go and we try to work theses into our plans. I will try for another after the first three are done but the last thing I want to be doing is looking at my phone. I could do that at home, and I don't, so why do it at Disney. Once we have our main three rides done we tend to free wheel the rest of the day.


The problem now has become that as a result of FP+ the crowds are very evenly dispersed.  This makes all the lines long.  So without continuing to get additional FP+ you can't do much.  There isn't even a true low season anymore.  I think going forward we are going to see FP+ for purchase.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> The problem now has become that as a result of FP+ the crowds are very evenly dispersed.  This makes all the lines long.  So without continuing to get additional FP+ you can't do much.  There isn't even a true low season anymore.  I think going forward we are going to see FP+ for purchase.



totally agree. it’s already happening for club level stays.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> The problem now has become that as a result of FP+ the crowds are very evenly dispersed.  This makes all the lines long.  So without continuing to get additional FP+ you can't do much.  There isn't even a true low season anymore.  I think going forward we are going to see FP+ for purchase.



Agree as well. The current FP+ is in my opinion a digital form of the original ticket booklets.  I remember my brothers and I heading with my Dad's money to buy more tickets at the ticket booth in Fantasyland after we emptied our ticket booklet.  That was 1970s.  You can buy fastpasses at Universal, I can't imagine Disney isn't going to add more ways to make money.  I think when the average attendee doesn't think Disney is worth the money, they will stop increasing prices. Just my opinion.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> The problem now has become that as a result of FP+ the crowds are very evenly dispersed.  This makes all the lines long.  So without continuing to get additional FP+ you can't do much.  There isn't even a true low season anymore.  I think going forward we are going to see FP+ for purchase.


SHhh bite your tongue... I love the Maxpass in DL, but I do not think it would work at WDW. And I hope not. They just bumped it to $15per person there. The other thing is if a ride goes down you get an anywhere anytime FP and then the lines in the other big attractions are longer than the standby. Could you imagine a 2 hour FOP FP. ouch.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Agree as well. The current FP+ is in my opinion a digital form of the original ticket booklets.  I remember my brothers and I heading with my Dad's money to buy more tickets at the ticket booth in Fantasyland after we emptied our ticket booklet.  That was 1970s.  You can buy fastpasses at Universal, I can't imagine Disney isn't going to add more ways to make money.  I think when the average attendee doesn't think Disney is worth the money, they will stop increasing prices. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 418275


I also remember those tickets.  The first time we went was in 1975 or 76.  I was little but I remember a lot from that trip.....like stepping off of a curb on daily basis and falling down.  I had scabs on top of scabs.  

There never seems to be a shortage of visitors...the numbers climb constantly, so I doubt there will ever be a time when they stop raising prices.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I also remember those tickets.  The first time we went was in 1975 or 76.  I was little but I remember a lot from that trip.....like stepping off of a curb on daily basis and falling down.  I had scabs on top of scabs.
> 
> There never seems to be a shortage of visitors...the numbers climb constantly, so I doubt there will ever be a time when they stop raising prices.


Totally agree. I don’t like the constant rising prices and feeling like our income doesn’t keep up ,  but it’s not ever going to stop so I might as well get used to it .


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer Deal
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1322786Spend 50.00 get 100 Airmiles
Friday July -19 to Sunday July 21
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Flyer Deal
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1322786Spend 50.00 get 100 Airmiles
> Friday July -19 to Sunday July 21
> Hugs
> Mel


*Awe crap, this is the first time in YEARS that I've missed flyer day updates  My body has thrown me a massive curve ball, I'm having trouble dealing with it and it has taken away my ability to think clearly! Sorry gang, I'll get on it later today.*

*Regarding the tickets -- first time i went was in 1971. There have been a ton of changes over the years: no park admission, just those tickets and that is where the phrase "E-ticket nights" came from -- the precursor to Early Morning and then Late night hours which morphed into simply the extra hours resort guest get being referred to as EMH -- the only rides open were the ones that required a level E ticket, the most desirable, the one that those booklets had maybe 2? Also the monorail and resort ferries were only open to resort guests and you had to show a special card to ride them! When they moved to "length of stay" passes that included EVERY ride & attraction it was a game changer for the way we toured MK (only park open at that point!) WHOA, I'm really old to remember all of that! Side note this happened today, it's getting real now,
*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> My body has thrown me a massive curve ball, I'm having trouble dealing with it and it has taken away my ability to think clearly!



Just rest!!!!  Your body is needing you to do that.  I hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic sort of,,could be Rexall/Shoppers related.
What is your favorite thing to get in a Christmas stocking?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic sort of,,could be Rexall/Shoppers related.
> What is your favorite thing to get in a Christmas stocking?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


candy


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am trying to make up a list of things to fill my Christmas boxes with,,
so far
scented bath salts (mint)
mini Mickey cotton swab tins
toothbrushes on sale for 99 cents
mini travel shampoo and conditioners
travel Advil/Tylenol
lint rollers
Mesh body sponges 2 for $3.00
nail clippers--manicure sets
Nivea and Burt's Bees lip balm 20% off
I have found they seem to like gift cards a lot.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

For people who travel.

Individual Tide packets. So you can spot clean the BBQ sauce off your white shorts.
Hand sanitizer
Packets of face wipes for removing makeup/sweat
Packets of wipes for the plane to de-germ things
Small packets of Kleenex tissues.
An inexpensive flashlight (for emergency in hotel room, or at home)

I'll think of more given a chance.


----------



## ottawamom

Does Lowes ever have free delivery on appliances. I need a new freezer but don't want to pay the $80 to have it delivered. I can afford to wait for a special offer to come up.

Edit to add: Just looked at their flyer. As it turns out there is free delivery on major appliance this weekend.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Can you cancel the order?
> So sorry this happened to you.
> Hugs
> Mel


LOL well, I ordered Monday night, and was notified yesterday. The order was in my mailbox today. Sigh.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Packets of wipes for the plane to de-germ things


Thankfully every time I fly now I meet someone else who de-germs their seat area.  I'm not such a weirdo anymore.     LOL....last flight I was on the guy that sat beside my DH pulled out some wetnaps and started wiping away.  DH looked at him and the guy might have been a little embarrassed but DH says to him "my wife Lysol'd her seat and mine....she's got enough Lysol for the whole plane....want some"


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


bababear_50 said:


> Well I am trying to make up a list of things to fill my Christmas boxes with,,
> so far
> scented bath salts (mint)
> mini Mickey cotton swab tins
> toothbrushes on sale for 99 cents
> mini travel shampoo and conditioners
> travel Advil/Tylenol
> lint rollers
> Mesh body sponges 2 for $3.00
> nail clippers--manicure sets
> Nivea and Burt's Bees lip balm 20% off
> I have found they seem to like gift cards a lot.
> Hugs
> Mel



A Christmas question in July, I'm in!!

For adults, correct???

Some things I can recall:

deck of cards (think Disney)
face masks (I buy foot and hand masks for my daughters each year and they usually do them together over Christmas break)
hand sanitizers (I buy scented ones at Bath and Body works when I can get a really good sale combination)
batteries
eos balms
cookie cutters
string lights (home decor, I wait until I find them on clearance)
small kitchen tools (bamboo skewers, paring knife, spaghetti measurer)
lighter (for fireplace, bbq, candles etc.), never pay more than a dollar (Canadian Tire and clearance)
luggage tags
small tools (multiple head screwdriver, Working hands hand cleaner)
socks
locks (for luggage, computer bags, lockers)
usbs (memory stick, cords)
bike pump
tea towels
Tide to go (they barter for these if they don't get one)
Kiwi shoe wipes (great for commuters)
book markers
office supplies (I usually get something during back to school supply sales or clearance example: Blue Jay pens, postit notes)
arts/crafts supplies (I have one that is an artist, she gets paint for Christmas)
nail shine (I think I usually get Revlon's Crazy shine)
magazines (one daughter loves to read them on the treadmill)

I will second the flashlights, hand wipes, nail clippers and lint rollers and small denomination gift cards.


----------



## bababear_50

You guys are wonderful!!
Thanks for all the great ideas!!
Big Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a question for my fellow AM collectors...for anyone that signed up for the Shell+Go offer of 1 AM for every litre of gas purchased on July 10, have your AM posted?  My receipt shows 55 AM for the gas and 1 AM for my purchase...total AM 56.  As of today, only the 1 AM has posted.  This is the first time someone that was on my Shell receipt hasn't posted to my account.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silvermist999

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for my fellow AM collectors...for anyone that signed up for the Shell+Go offer of 1 AM for every litre of gas purchased on July 10, have your AM posted?  My receipt shows 55 AM for the gas and 1 AM for my purchase...total AM 56.  As of today, only the 1 AM has posted.  This is the first time someone that was on my Shell receipt hasn't posted to my account.  Thanks in advance.



I got my usual 10 AM for 25L (personal offer) for my July10 purchase but not the Go+ miles yet (50AM for 25L VPower) which showed on my receipt. The T&C does state the bonus miles could take up to 4 weeks to post.  Hopefully it shows up during that time frame.


----------



## juniorbugman

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for my fellow AM collectors...for anyone that signed up for the Shell+Go offer of 1 AM for every litre of gas purchased on July 10, have your AM posted? My receipt shows 55 AM for the gas and 1 AM for my purchase...total AM 56. As of today, only the 1 AM has posted. This is the first time someone that was on my Shell receipt hasn't posted to my account. Thanks in advance.



Mine showed up with a date of July 10 - I got 1 base mile and 48 bonus miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Does Lowes ever have free delivery on appliances. I need a new freezer but don't want to pay the $80 to have it delivered. I can afford to wait for a special offer to come up.
> 
> Edit to add: Just looked at their flyer. As it turns out there is free delivery on major appliance this weekend.


*Yes they do and the service i had when they delivered Owen, my amazing oven, was spectacular! I had it less than 2 days after i ordered it online, they took the dud away free of charge, took all the packaging with them as well. I managed to order it when there was some ridiculous mulitplier going on and snagged 713 miles!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are now updated in the first post. Not looking like i missed much, pretty pathetic on first glance! *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Silvermist999 said:


> I got my usual 10 AM for 25L (personal offer) for my July10 purchase but not the Go+ miles yet (50AM for 25L VPower) which showed on my receipt. The T&C does state the bonus miles could take up to 4 weeks to post.  Hopefully it shows up during that time frame.





juniorbugman said:


> Mine showed up with a date of July 10 - I got 1 base mile and 48 bonus miles.



Thank you.  Should have read the T&C...will hold onto my receipt...just in case.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a question for my fellow AM collectors...for anyone that signed up for the Shell+Go offer of 1 AM for every litre of gas purchased on July 10, have your AM posted?  My receipt shows 55 AM for the gas and 1 AM for my purchase...total AM 56.  As of today, only the 1 AM has posted.  This is the first time someone that was on my Shell receipt hasn't posted to my account.  Thanks in advance.



Both mine and my husband's miles posted a couple of days later with the correct date of July 10th.


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone who was questioning Universal tickets I just got some quotes from Personal Shoppers.  



*Reward  Item*: *Universal  Studios x 2-Park, 2-Day + 3 Days Free Park-to-Park Tickets* 
*2 Adults*
*Air Miles  Quote: 8,575 Miles* 

and

*Reward Item*: *Universal Orlando *
*1 Adult 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass 
1 Adult 2-Park Power Annual Pass 

Air Miles Quote: 11,300 MILES
*
I'll have to look the offers over on the weekend and see how they look for value. Regardless, they will turn out to be free if I look at it that way but hate to work so hard to get airmiles and throw then away, if you get what I'm saying. I do wish they would bring the tickets back to the AM site though.  Only offering one day tickets is not very helpful.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> I'll have to look the offers over on the weekend and see how they look for value. Regardless, they will turn out to be free if I look at it that way but hate to work so hard to get airmiles and throw then away, if you get what I'm saying. I do wish they would bring the tickets back to the AM site though. Only offering one day tickets is not very helpful.


Yup...I totally get what you are saying.  Even though they are a free bonus for items we have bought and use, I still want to use them to the best of my ability!!!  I work hard to collect the items.  Scour the flyers, plan out my shopping, make/find the time to fit in the extra shopping into my busy schedule.  I'm frugal...and don't want to have to spend those extra airmiles for items that they may or may not get back into stock in the near future.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> *Reward Item*: *Universal Studios x 2-Park, 2-Day + 3 Days Free Park-to-Park Tickets*
> *2 Adults
> Air Miles Quote: 8,575 Miles*




Honestly...that's not a bad price they quoted you...if you ask me.  If I remember right...that is surprisingly close to the cost of them when they had them on the site before.  Those ones had expired June 30 of July 31.  I can't remember the detail.s  All I know is that for that particular ticket it was going to cost me around 16,000 AM for our family of four to get tickets into the park for 5 days.  Which I thought was a good price.  

I'm hoping that Universal will do another promo like that for early 2020.  I have already " mentioned " to the hubby that if I'm going to keep working the second job, that maybe we could use some of the fund to take our boys here.  I have to plant the seed...and just keep "mentioning " when we go to check out how our rewards on the cards we have are doing lol.  

Have fun if you take those tickets!!!!!  I'm green with envy that you will be doing it!!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

We would only be getting them to convert to Annual Passes anyways so that's why I'll have to look closely.  We are there for 8 days, probably enter the parks 7 days if only to do a walk through.  If we get one Preferred Pass, which is one of the AP's I requested then we would be able to get the AP room discount as well as the discounts on food and purchases which could really add up.  We did this last time and the passes paid for themselves.  
I don't see the 2 park plus 3 day online so I can't tell what the value is but for the AP's I requested, one Preferred and one Power, I can see the value of a AM is 8.58 cents, that's using 1.34 as an exchange rate.  Since the value of an AM is 9.5 cents (95AM divided by $10) then my 'loss' would be about a penny an AM, $113.  Unless I'm doing something wrong which is possible.  
Also, being retired staff, my rate today is 1.3085 which brings my value per AM to 8.3857 so I kind of lose a bit more.  

Well, again, I'll have to think through the pros and cons.  I'm thinking that if I get the AP's now I won't have to worry about trying to exchange them at the parks, which was a bit of a pain last time.  That in itself is worth something I guess.


----------



## Spotthecat

For stockings, we usually put lottery scratchy tickets like bingo or something. Oh, and a tradition for us no matter how old, a Lego minifigure. It's always a surprise who gets what and there's a half-hour of negotiating/trading after we open them. And we always put a new book to read. Get them hooked early!


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> For anyone who was questioning Universal tickets I just got some quotes from Personal Shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reward  Item*: *Universal  Studios x 2-Park, 2-Day + 3 Days Free Park-to-Park Tickets*
> *2 Adults
> Air Miles  Quote: 8,575 Miles*
> 
> and
> 
> *Reward Item*: *Universal Orlando *
> *1 Adult 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass
> 1 Adult 2-Park Power Annual Pass
> 
> Air Miles Quote: 11,300 MILES*
> 
> I'll have to look the offers over on the weekend and see how they look for value. Regardless, they will turn out to be free if I look at it that way but hate to work so hard to get airmiles and throw then away, if you get what I'm saying. I do wish they would bring the tickets back to the AM site though.  Only offering one day tickets is not very helpful.



I believe the regular tickets would have been cheaper if Air Miles had them as a dream reward again.  The last time Air Miles had the 3 park-to-park 3 day tickets they were 4,050 each.  I expected Air Miles to increase them to 4,300 miles but no more than 4,500 each when they brought them back.  Only they never did bring them back...  My recent quote for those tickets was 21,750 for 4 tickets = 5,437.50 miles each.  The air mile cash value is now $200 more than if paid CAN cash.

The last promo was "3 PTP buy 2 days get 2 days free", which was suppose to end May 31 and was extended through June.  Air Miles was charging 3,975 per ticket which would be 7,950 miles for 2 tickets.  Looks like through the PS program you are paying an extra 625 miles for 1 less park.

For the current promo (I choose 3 parks instead of 2 parks) "3 PTP buy 2 days get 3 days free" I paid 22,550 miles for 4 tickets = 5,637.5 each ticket.  So I paid an extra 1,350 miles per ticket for the 3rd park compared to your 2 park ticket.  If I'm doing the math correctly I feel Air Miles, through the Personal Shopper program anyways, is charging more than the tickets are worth.  22,550 miles / 95 cash miles * $10 cash value = $2,374 rounded up.  The cost of the same tickets, converted to CAN funds is $1,931.88 (as of today).  A difference of $442.

However, it is saving a huge chunk of money by being able to get them through the Personal Shopper program versus paying out-of-pocket so I am grateful.  It's still worth it to me to get attraction tickets using Air Miles.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> For anyone who was questioning Universal tickets I just got some quotes from Personal Shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reward  Item*: *Universal  Studios x 2-Park, 2-Day + 3 Days Free Park-to-Park Tickets*
> *2 Adults
> Air Miles  Quote: 8,575 Miles*
> 
> and
> 
> *Reward Item*: *Universal Orlando *
> *1 Adult 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass
> 1 Adult 2-Park Power Annual Pass
> 
> Air Miles Quote: 11,300 MILES*
> 
> I'll have to look the offers over on the weekend and see how they look for value. Regardless, they will turn out to be free if I look at it that way but hate to work so hard to get airmiles and throw then away, if you get what I'm saying. I do wish they would bring the tickets back to the AM site though.  Only offering one day tickets is not very helpful.



For your reference, the Universal 2 Park, 2+2 days free Park to Park adult tickets (expiry May 31/19) cost me 3,250 AM each when I redeemed back in Dec2018.

The 2+3 free were not offered on the AM site at the time I redeemed, I think Universal also extended the expiry to June 30th later on.


----------



## Silvermist999

Spotthecat said:


> For stockings, we usually put lottery scratchy tickets like bingo or something. Oh, and a tradition for us no matter how old, a Lego minifigure. It's always a surprise who gets what and there's a half-hour of negotiating/trading after we open them. And we always put a new book to read. Get them hooked early!



I love Lego minifigures, there’s a cute Space satellite set with an astronaut minifigure - free with $40 purchase. So cute!  https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/page/le...38928071&RMID=VIP_2019_07_18_GWP_NA_CitySpace

For stockings, last year I got everyone Lego minifigure keychains.  

I also like to give the $10 Christmas Lottery Pack, it comes with about 5-6 scratch tickets including a Bingo and a Cash for Life.   You need to buy these when you see them out, as they sell out early. 

There are so many possibilities for gift cards out there, I always like to tuck in a few gift cards as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> For anyone who was questioning Universal tickets I just got some quotes from Personal Shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reward  Item*: *Universal  Studios x 2-Park, 2-Day + 3 Days Free Park-to-Park Tickets*
> *2 Adults
> Air Miles  Quote: 8,575 Miles*
> 
> and
> 
> *Reward Item*: *Universal Orlando *
> *1 Adult 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass
> 1 Adult 2-Park Power Annual Pass
> 
> Air Miles Quote: 11,300 MILES*
> 
> I'll have to look the offers over on the weekend and see how they look for value. Regardless, they will turn out to be free if I look at it that way but hate to work so hard to get airmiles and throw then away, if you get what I'm saying. I do wish they would bring the tickets back to the AM site though.  Only offering one day tickets is not very helpful.



I'm a little confused, your first quote is for next year or Christmas I assume??? The first ones are on airmiles' website expiring Dec 20 2019. Or I'm missing something lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm a little confused, your first quote is for next year or Christmas I assume??? The first ones are on airmiles' website expiring Dec 20 2019. Or I'm missing something lol.



They must have just put those up.  There were not up the other day when I checked!!!  Sweet...maybe they will extend that to March...here's to hoping that Universal does!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm a little confused, your first quote is for next year or Christmas I assume??? The first ones are on airmiles' website expiring Dec 20 2019. Or I'm missing something lol.
> 
> View attachment 418625


We are going in October.  Thanks for posting this, while it's there now it was not two days ago.  The only ticket option was the one day passes.   Odd that personal shopper would want over 1000 more airmiles that the value they now want on their website.  Makes me wish they offered AP's so I could see the difference there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> We are going in October.  Thanks for posting this, while it's there now it was not two days ago.  The only ticket option was the one day passes.   Odd that personal shopper would want over 1000 more airmiles that the value they now want on their website.  Makes me wish they offered AP's so I could see the difference there.



I would always expect the personal shopper quote to be slightly higher ie. adding a fee for their services but 1000 airmiles is a lot.  I'll probably take a closer look at your quotes on the weekend as well.

Thank you so much for posting them!


----------



## spiffgirl101

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm a little confused, your first quote is for next year or Christmas I assume??? The first ones are on airmiles' website expiring Dec 20 2019. Or I'm missing something lol.
> 
> View attachment 418625


I was literally on the air miles site at 7 am this morning and this wasn't on there! Too bad it expires in 2019, we will be there in Feb 2020.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I remember when the new (now gone) Disney tickets were first posted, it was a Friday.  Perhaps it's not a coincidence.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I remember when the new (now gone) Disney tickets were first posted, it was a Friday.  Perhaps it's not a coincidence.


*Oh no you didn't just try to apply any sense of logic to how Airmiles does things did you?!?!?!The only logic is that there is NO logic! *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm a little confused, your first quote is for next year or Christmas I assume??? The first ones are on airmiles' website expiring Dec 20 2019. Or I'm missing something lol.
> 
> View attachment 418625



SOn of a!!!!   Those where NOT there even yesterday!  

4.400 for the 3 park-to-park one... arghhh.  17,600 for 4 of those.  I gave up waiting and paid 20,550 through the Personal Shopper program.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I would always expect the personal shopper quote to be slightly higher ie. adding a fee for their services but 1000 airmiles is a lot.  I'll probably take a closer look at your quotes on the weekend as well.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting them!



More than slightly higher!  I ended up paying them 20,550 miles for 4 of the 3 park 2+3 day promo tickets.  The tickets were only suppose to be sold until July 31st and I gave up waiting for Air Miles to post them on their website.  

So I ended up paying 2,950 more than what is listed on their website now.  Which would be 17,600 for 4 of the same tickets.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just wrote back to the personal shopper program.  I realize they charge more miles as a fee but that's a ridiculous amount.  The current promo is only suppose to be sold until July 31st, which is only 12 days from now!  The promo started well over a month ago.  I'll see what they say on Monday.  I love Air Miles and the stuff I get, but I'm not impressed at this.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh no you didn't just try to apply any sense of logic to how Airmiles does things did you?!?!?!The only logic is that there is NO logic! *



OMG, no logic at all I tell you!  

Ok... I need to calm down and refocus.    We are going on a nice trip in 5 weeks. We did not have to pay cash for the tickets. We are going to have a great time. 

Also, I booked the Virgin Voyages cruise I won with Virgin Radio today for August 2020.  Cozumel is not offered during July-Oct so we ended up with Dominican Republic as my friend said she'd prefer that to Costa Maya.   We only ended paying $390 for the port fees & taxes ($195 each) and the lady from VV is checking to see if we can upgrade from a limited view balcony to a regular balcony for $130 ($65 each).  So it's only costing us $260 each for 5 nights and it includes the flights for free.  Pretty sweet!

Now to get back to cooking dinner without banging everything in the kitchen in a temper.  LOL


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh no you didn't just try to apply any sense of logic to how Airmiles does things did you?!?!?!The only logic is that there is NO logic! *



lol, yes I'm trying to make sense of it all.

My only thought on the much higher quote is that they got some kind of bulk discount on the Universal tickets as they did with currently out of stock Disney tickets so they charge less airmiles.  When you use personal shopper, I assume they have to pay the same price as everyone else.  I'm off to the cottage before I melt but I'm guessing the ratio of the personal shopper quotes is something around 14airmiles per USD .... since everyone else's quote came out that way.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Did the Safeway shop and spent $226, earned 231 AM


----------



## bababear_50

It's so HOT!!
I had to drive to my sister in law's place this morning (I am on garden watering duty),,while they are away out West.
I stopped by Shell to get a bottle of pop,,,got 6 and 40 airmiles.
I also picked up 3x 50.00 Amazon cards=60 Airmiles.
The receipt showed that I was missing 20 airmiles ...so  they gave me a bunch of *sorry for the inconvenience* (10 Airmiles) coupons to use in future visits.
No walks in the forest for me today---I am staying inside in the air conditioning!
Stay cool 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had the 10 miles post to BOTH accounts for installing the Chrome extension for the airmilesshop .ca I figured i had nothing to lose by signing in with the main card, signing out and then back in again using the other account # Easy-peasy miles!

And NO i didn't order anything on the 2nd card & the miles still posted.*


----------



## cari12

I wasn’t going to bother with Christmas in July but our puppy ripped the insole out of DS’s running shoes so I ordered him new ones from DSW and then ordered myself a couple of things from HBC. So I’ll at least get the 50 bonus AM. Not sure about a third...wish Indigo was considered books and not dept store.


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Rexall today, got 100 AM (and the giftcard I needed to PIF my August Disney! well sort of, I want to add on qsdp and water parks to the tickets but I'll do that after another pay cheque). Any way! It was an ok shop, wish it had been for more AM so I imagine this week there will be some stackable coupons that come out  But I got a good price on some TP and chips. Plus they finally had the sunscreen I have been looking for! Kiddo is super sensitive and can only use the mineral types, but of course wants the spray because reasons. Finally they had one in stock! He's been using the cream one and rather upset about it. Any way! Hope everyone had a great hot weekend, if it's hot where you are. Which seems to be all of Canada lately.


----------



## Disney Addicted

cari12 said:


> Not sure about a third...wish Indigo was considered books and not dept store.



Yes, same.  I just can't think of a 3rd shop.


----------



## Gigi22

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, same.  I just can't think of a 3rd shop.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Health and Beauty category includes well.ca, Electronics includes HP, Home includes Bed, Bath & Beyond, Office & School Supplies includes Staples.  Oh, and strangely enough Books, Music, Movies includes Ticketmaster and Kobo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That moment when you have your 3rd transaction ready to submit, it's 11:54 and the internet stutters meaning you just missed out on 250 miles. Had a cart ready for Well .ca and phooey, missed it by thaat much. Fingers crossed for some good coupon stacking at Rexall this week to get me those miles!
*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *That moment when you have your 3rd transaction ready to submit, it's 11:54 and the internet stutters meaning you just missed out on 250 miles. Had a cart ready for Well .ca and phooey, missed it by thaat much. Fingers crossed for some good coupon stacking at Rexall this week to get me those miles!
> View attachment 419092*



Was this for the Christmas in July?   It's still going - until July 28th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Was this for the Christmas in July?   It's still going - until July 28th.


*Well colour me stupid! That was the 3rd time I got caught thinking yesterday WAS the 28th! Now I'll need to do some math and figure out what my best plan of action is,  do I order my stuff from well .ca or wait till tomorrow and get everything at Rexall.  If there's an email coupon it will show up soon,  I have a threshold spend and a few loaded offers. Plus shopping on Tuesday saves me money cause,  old lady discount and money in my pocket is always better than miles in my account!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Was this for the Christmas in July?   It's still going - until July 28th.


Yes...it does go until the 28th.   I'm going to see if I can get a few orders in.  I've been holding back on a few things I needed but can't wait any longer.


----------



## juniorbugman

I wasn't going to do the Christmas in July but I managed to put in an order for Amazon, Staples and The Source.  I wasn't sure if my Amazon order counted because one of my items was sold by an reseller and not Amazon so I put in an order for Chapters as well.  So I managed to get 3 done.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Email coupon from Rexall,  not overly terrific,  it will mean my $60 spend will net me 120 miles but I could get 250 if I order from Well  .ca hum ... but I like wandering around the store and doing my best to save money and possibly get more stuff! *

* Spend $40 get 60 am Valid july 22 - 24th*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Looks like Airmiles has some old Disney Canadian Residents tickets left over, 7 day tickets, expiry September 27.


----------



## bababear_50

I washed the new hoodies I got from Old Navy and they washed up well ,,,so I made another hoodie shop with son's airmiles card. I also did another Indigo 2x 25.00 gift card and well.ca shop.
So two Airmiles cards,, 3 shops each = 600 airmiles ,,I am happy as it is all stuff I needed.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Looks like Airmiles has some old Disney Canadian Residents tickets left over, 7 day tickets, expiry September 27.
> 
> View attachment 419138


Does anyone happen to know if these tickets will hold their $ value if they are not used before the expiry date?   I would be interested in getting a couple but only IF I can hold them and just pay the difference next year?   There is a VERY slight chance I will ​make it to WDW this year but it could be either a 4-5 trip over Labour Day or else a week at Christmas.   I guess I should investigate what people were reporting at the start of the year with tickets that expired on Dec 31....how the $ value was applied towards new tickets.


----------



## ottawamom

@dancin Disney style , I would wait and let the deal pass by. I was in a rush a few years ago to get tickets while they were on the website and a better offer showed up a little while later. Waiting may cost a few more AM but you'll know you have tickets you can use at a value you can verify if you wait. Disney changes so many things all the time I (personally) don't think it's worth the risk. The world is a crazy place these days who knows what's going to be going on next year and whether you'll want to go to Disney.

@bababear_50 , Your posting about the Christmas in July promo has convinced me I shouldn't let this one pass me by. I'll pick up some Indigo GC (Xmas gifts), Ink for the printer (Staples), and an assortment of things I need from Lowes. Off to shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhhhhhh....any hope of a app code that is different for that Rexall coupon??

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> @dancin Disney style , I would wait and let the deal pass by. I was in a rush a few years ago to get tickets while they were on the website and a better offer showed up a little while later. Waiting may cost a few more AM but you'll know you have tickets you can use at a value you can verify if you wait. Disney changes so many things all the time I (personally) don't think it's worth the risk. The world is a crazy place these days who knows what's going to be going on next year and whether you'll want to go to Disney.


Thanks.......I def don't want to be in a spot with tickets that will cost me a small fortune to update. I wouldn't mind paying say $75ish per ticket but beyond that I'd really have to think about it. Since I'm a micro planner that not knowing would be stressful.   I have not paid for park tickets for approx. 14 years (thank you AM)  and I've got a few tickets in the vault but they have those 2030 expiry dates, so I'd like to hold on to those as long as possible.  I suppose I was looking at this as adding to the vault.

LOL....no joke....I think about going to WDW on a daily basis.  So I'm pretty sure I'll want to go next year but you are certainly right the world is a crazy place now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did an interesting survey last night. It was about current points rewards systems. It included rewards with CC and just a regular old points card. It was interesting. It also had questions on what and how we redeem the points. I sure wasn't going to let them know that for Cash miles with AM and optimum points that I transfer all the money from free groceries into a slush fund for vacation!!!!! It was one of the more interesting ones I have done in awhile. It was a long on though...45 minutes and got 26 AM for completing it. I'll take those 26 AM because I had the remote and was watching TV at the same time.  It was an easy 26 AM


----------



## bababear_50

I'd wait to buy those tickets.........................just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I'd wait to buy those tickets.........................just saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I saw that last week.   There was an article attached to where I saw it.  They are all family members.  I don't think it said what the fight was over but the cops were called and all parties were removed from the park.

I've had the pleasure of witnessing a few very heated argument at WDW.  One that turned into a shoving match.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh....any hope of a app code that is different for that Rexall coupon??
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*The chance of that happening is somewhere between "not a chance in h ---" and a pretty solid nah. They have been happening on Wednesdays about once a month (and we are due for one BTW), and when they do there's not a Monday email coupon & most of us don't have threshold loadngo offers for the week. The info is usually on the Rexall website first. I've got my eyes open because i gotta get me some cash miles to try your suggestion of Sobey's e-cards!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.......I def don't want to be in a spot with tickets that will cost me a small fortune to update. I wouldn't mind paying say $75ish per ticket but beyond that I'd really have to think about it. Since I'm a micro planner that not knowing would be stressful.   I have not paid for park tickets for approx. 14 years (thank you AM)  and I've got a few tickets in the vault but they have those 2030 expiry dates, so I'd like to hold on to those as long as possible.  I suppose I was looking at this as adding to the vault.
> 
> LOL....no joke....I think about going to WDW on a daily basis.  So I'm pretty sure I'll want to go next year but you are certainly right the world is a crazy place now.



I checked a 7 day Airmiles Canadian ticket's value at guest services in April (2019), exact same ticket expiry etc.  : $332.60 USD

I think this would be good for a less avid collector in a pinch for any type of savings,.  But you are one of the focused collectors that can work the system and accumulate airmiles, you'll have a better deal to come for sure and have personal shoppers as an option too.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> We would only be getting them to convert to Annual Passes anyways so that's why I'll have to look closely.  We are there for 8 days, probably enter the parks 7 days if only to do a walk through.  If we get one Preferred Pass, which is one of the AP's I requested then we would be able to get the AP room discount as well as the discounts on food and purchases which could really add up.  We did this last time and the passes paid for themselves.
> I don't see the 2 park plus 3 day online so I can't tell what the value is but for the AP's I requested, one Preferred and one Power, I can see the value of a AM is 8.58 cents, that's using 1.34 as an exchange rate.  Since the value of an AM is 9.5 cents (95AM divided by $10) then my 'loss' would be about a penny an AM, $113.  Unless I'm doing something wrong which is possible.
> Also, being retired staff, my rate today is 1.3085 which brings my value per AM to 8.3857 so I kind of lose a bit more.
> 
> Well, again, I'll have to think through the pros and cons.  I'm thinking that if I get the AP's now I won't have to worry about trying to exchange them at the parks, which was a bit of a pain last time.  That in itself is worth something I guess.



Just for my interest, I calculated your APs at 9.5 cents per airmile using your 1.34 exchange rate putting it on par with cash miles.  $798.74USD per Universal Website x 1.34 / 11300 = 9.47 cents CAD per airmile

I believe both your quotes are on par with all the other personal shopper quotes:

2 park 2day + 3 Free days = 4287 airmiles / $303.52 USD Universal website = 14..12 airmiles per USD   (definitely better to buy dream miles tickets)
2-park preferred ap + 2-park Power ap = 11,300 airmiles / $798.74 = 14.15 airmiles per USD

Also, just wondering, did you consider the 2-park seasonal ap instead of the 2-park power ap???


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Also, just wondering,* did you consider the 2-park seasonal ap instead of the 2-park power ap*???


No, I never did consider that but since you put the thought into my head...…..BRILLIANT IDEA!!  The blackout dates don't effect us.  It would save us a few dollars as well and like I love saying to my husband, that's dinner!
Thanks for suggesting that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The chance of that happening is somewhere between "not a chance in h ---" and a pretty solid nah. They have been happening on Wednesdays about once a month (and we are due for one BTW), and when they do there's not a Monday email coupon & most of us don't have threshold loadngo offers for the week. The info is usually on the Rexall website first. I've got my eyes open because i gotta get me some cash miles to try your suggestion of Sobey's e-cards!*



Sobey's e-cards?  I missed something.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Sobey's e-cards?  I missed something.


*Yeah,  I wasn't aware that sobey's not only lets you use cash miles at the store but you can also get ecards online.  I find that's easier for me to use,  my mind gets confused when I need to redeem miles at the till! Mel mentioned it once and I filed it under the category of dummy,  don't forget! Now that the bulk of our trip is paid for we need to save up cash and this will help us get groceries and not spend any money. I figure I'll just redeem miles whenever a good flyer appears!!! All we ever get at Sobeys are things that have big bonuses so using the gift cards we get from collecting miles I see it as a pretty nifty double dipping. *


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know if these tickets will hold their $ value if they are not used before the expiry date?   I would be interested in getting a couple but only IF I can hold them and just pay the difference next year?
> There is a VERY slight chance I will
> make it to WDW this year but it could be either a 4-5 trip over Labour Day or else a week at Christmas.   I guess I should investigate what people were reporting at the start of the year with tickets that expired on Dec 31....how the $ value was applied towards new tickets.


I currently have one of these tickets. We had a March break trip that we cancelled.  My dd is going down to Universal with her boyfriend next month . She’s going to Disney Springs for dinner one night so I am reassigning the ticket to her , and she’s going to go upgrade it for me. Might not be soon enough to help you but I will report back what it cost to upgrade to a 5 day with a valid expiry.
Incidentally we have rescheduled  that March trip for late fall. When we cancelled we had tickets , a boatload in Disney gift cards from holidays and savings,  and 40% of our Bonnet Creek reservation paid for. Bonnet Creek let us move it to the end of the year , we used all of our airmiles for flights , and between coupons , rebates , credit cards and PC points we have covered the rest .
The cash outlay will be less than $500 but this Canadian resident ticket upgrade needs to come from that $500 so I’m hoping it’s not terrible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> I checked a 7 day Airmiles Canadian ticket's value at guest services in April (2019), exact same ticket expiry etc.  : $332.60 USD
> 
> I think this would be good for a less avid collector in a pinch for any type of savings,.  But you are one of the focused collectors that can work the system and accumulate airmiles, you'll have a better deal to come for sure and have personal shoppers as an option too.


 That's a good value.  It actually might be a good idea for me to get a couple of those tickets. However, that assumes that once they expire they just turn into a cash value.   For us 3 or 4 day tickets are perfect on most trips so the OOP would be low.  I did a little hunting around yesterday and really couldn't find any info as to how expired tickets are handled.


----------



## bababear_50

Heading out to Shell
Going to pick up one more Amazon GC. and maybe a pop or two or three.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did an interesting survey last night. It was about current points rewards systems. It included rewards with CC and just a regular old points card. It was interesting. It also had questions on what and how we redeem the points. I sure wasn't going to let them know that for Cash miles with AM and optimum points that I transfer all the money from free groceries into a slush fund for vacation!!!!! It was one of the more interesting ones I have done in awhile. It was a long on though...45 minutes and got 26 AM for completing it. I'll take those 26 AM because I had the remote and was watching TV at the same time.  It was an easy 26 AM


*I wouldn't worry too much about that survey being linked to Airmiles proper -- yes you will get the points added to your AM account but i did the exact same survey and it was connected to my HBC account. If you do surveys for more than one company you might notice that once you actually get passed the screening questions the surveys are at times being managed by the same firm. This is why i mention during the promos that offer sign up bonuses to be careful with your responses because the fine print on most of them say you can get ALL of your accounts closed if you are doing more than one. (YES, i actively do maintain 3 other survey accounts but I try to be careful not to answer the same survey more than once)

Side note -- you may get to the end of a very long survey at times and be asked if you want to enter your Airmiles number to have your answers connected to your account -- might have the wording of it being connected to Sobeys -- this is a time when I make SURE not to dive into the same survey under a different survey company!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Side note -- you may get to the end of a very long survey at times and be asked if you want to enter your Airmiles number to have your answers connected to your account -- might have the wording of it being connected to Sobeys -- this is a time when I make SURE not to dive into the same survey under a different survey company!


Thank you for the heads up!!!  It didn't ask for airmiles number.  It more focused on the PC optimum points and RBC rewards...go figure


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank you for the heads up!!!  It didn't ask for airmiles number.  It more focused on the PC optimum points and RBC rewards...go figure


*That would make me wonder if they are looking at forming a partnership between the 2 companies similar to being able to connect my Petro points to CAA perhaps?*


----------



## bababear_50

Shell shop
No Amazon gift cards available,,,,,,,,,,,,,darn
so I bought 6 bottle of ginger ale,,alot since I don't drink pop but I figure the sons will.
For some reason I got 51 airmiles?? should have been 41 airmiles ,,oh well.

Stopped by the LCBO to pick up some small bottles for xmas stockings,,,got everything I needed and asked about the new $10.00 LCBO vouchers,,
clerk said yes I can bring in 5 $10.00 vouchers and exchange for 2 $25.00 gift cards.
Now off to the garden to yank a few weeds.
Have a great summer day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Does Lowes ever have free delivery on appliances. I need a new freezer but don't want to pay the $80 to have it delivered. I can afford to wait for a special offer to come up.
> 
> Edit to add: Just looked at their flyer. As it turns out there is free delivery on major appliance this weekend.


*If you haven't ordered your freezer yet I thought I should mention that they often have multiplier offers that will stack with any & all offers on the airmilesshop webiste AND the free appliance shipping happens at least once a month. Just glanced back at their flyers on smartcanucks and on June 13th - 19th it was 3X the miles and free shipping, May 12th it was 12 X and no tax. 

OH and their price matching even applies to their OWN pricing -- my oven dropped in price by $175 2 weeks after i bought it and they refunded that amount to my credit card so keep an eye on their flyer AFTER you buy the freezer!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *If you haven't ordered your freezer yet I thought I should mention that they often have multiplier offers that will stack with any & all offers on the airmilesshop webiste AND the free appliance shipping happens at least once a month. Just glanced back at their flyers on smartcanucks and on June 13th - 19th it was 3X the miles and free shipping, May 12th it was 12 X and no tax.
> 
> OH and their price matching even applies to their OWN pricing -- my oven dropped in price by $175 2 weeks after i bought it and they refunded that amount to my credit card so keep an eye on their flyer AFTER you buy the freezer!*


I love Lowes.  The people in the store are amazing....if you are in need of help with a project they offer great advice and  if you've had a problem with a purchase they will make it right.  I have 2 Home Depots within a 10 minute drive but I always go to Lowes which is about 25 minutes away.   Four years ago we reno'd our entire main floor including the kitchen.  I bought some appliances from Lowes and the dishwasher came out of the box with a very badly dented kick plate.  I called Lowes to see what could be done and the person immediately got the manager who took all my info and said she would start the process of getting the replacement.  She asked me to bring in the damaged piece whenever I had time.  Going forward the manager called me on a regular basis just to say she was keeping on eye on it.  I probably took a month of more to get the part.

They will price match for 30 days after your purchase.  I bought a BBQ there last year and on Saturdays they have the manufacturer reps in the store.  We were planning to buy another Weber but after we talked with the Broil King guy we ended up buying one of those.  He was the one that told me to watch the weekly add and that they would refund me if it went on sale.  Sure enough it did and I got around $100 back.  I had paid with prepaid Visa cards so they gave me cash.


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't done anything yet about the freezer. I have one in the basement that still works, it just gets frosty. Our family is downsizing as more boys move out. I'm battling with myself at the moment about whether I need a new one or not (so much easier if the one I had would just die, but it won't, because I want it to). I'm thinking of an upright instead of a chest freezer which will be easier to get in and out of and keep things organized.

I should just bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a silly question...at Shell they have the buy 3 coke products for $5 get 20 AM...I was wondering if you can buy multiples in the same transaction, meaning if I bought 6 coke products would I get 40 AM?  The cashier didn't know if there was a limit of one per day so I wasn't going to chance it if I wouldn't get my AM.  I drive by every day on my way home from work so stopping once a day isn't a hardship.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a silly question...at Shell they have the buy 3 coke products for $5 get 20 AM...I was wondering if you can buy multiples in the same transaction, meaning if I bought 6 coke products would I get 40 AM?  The cashier didn't know if there was a limit of one per day so I wasn't going to chance it if I wouldn't get my AM.  I drive by every day on my way home from work so stopping once a day isn't a hardship.



Hi
Re: Shell coke products,,
So far I've only done 6 coke products per day and it has worked.=40 airmiles
For some reason I also got an extra 10 airmiles today???
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Re: Shell coke products,,
> So far I've only done 6 coke products per day and it has worked.=40 airmiles
> For some reason I also got an extra 10 airmiles today???
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1323345
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1323350
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1323352
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1323632
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
Spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles OR 10.00 gift card
A&W gift cards --spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles
Coke-Ginger Ale and Root Beer and Dasani water all have associate airmiles(buy 5 get 50 bonus airmiles)

Sobeys Urban Fresh
A&W Gift card spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles

Foodland Ont
Spend $75.00 get 50 bonus airmiles
A&W gift card --spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles


----------



## ottawamom

Well there are GC. Not exactly the ones I wanted (Sobeys GC!) but I am almost out of my A&W GC as well so I can make use of those.


----------



## bababear_50

I was looking at the Tylenol buy 2 @ 11.99 each get 20 bonus airmiles @ Sobeys,,only reason is it say *Package NOT child resistant*,,I hate not being able to get the bottle open.
150 Eztabs 500mg.easy to swallow.
But I am new to buying Tylenol so maybe this price is too high?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I was looking at the Tylenol buy 2 @ 11.99 each get 20 bonus airmiles @ Sobeys,,only reason is it say *Package NOT child resistant*,,I hate not being able to get the bottle open.
> 150 Eztabs 500mg.easy to swallow.
> But I am new to buying Tylenol so maybe this price is too high?
> Hugs
> Mel


*Just did some flyer surfing for you and found these prices for the same product for are either just below or considerable above that price. I would say it's reasonable for what you're getting and the airmiles are a bonus!! I'm with you on the bottle opening problem, I even get my scripts in easy open bottles because my hands can't get the child resistant ones open. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hit up Rexall last night and we were pretty pleased with our haul .. not as many miles as I wanted but they didn't have any Benadryl in stock. I came close to the 250 i would get from ordering thru Well .ca BUT got waaay more stuff.
Transaction #1*

*Pre-tax total $62.37*
*Loaded threshold Spend $60 get 60 AM*
*Coupon spend $40 get 60 AM*
*Amount saved for being an old lady - $15.60*
*Transaction # 2*

*Pre-tax total $47.12*
*Coupon spend $40 get 60 AM*
*Loaded bonus offers 16 AM (could have been 36 if Benadryl was in stock )*
*Amount saved for being an old lady -$16.87*
*Used the survey coupon to save $5.00 ( i rarely use this on my bigger transaction to lessen the chance of missing my miles!)*

*Total on the AMEX $118.20 and total miles snagged 205, not one of my best hauls but I got things i need, saved money & picked up enough miles to push my cash account to exactly 1,000 miles! GO ME*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did some flyer surfing for you and found these prices for the same product for are either just below or considerable above that price. I would say it's reasonable for what you're getting and the airmiles are a bonus!! I'm with you on the bottle opening problem, I even get my scripts in easy open bottles because my hands can't get the child resistant ones open. *


Thanks for checking for me,I appreciate it.
I didn't know you could ask for easy open script bottles,,I plan to ask next time I get one.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for checking for me,I appreciate it.
> I didn't know you could ask for easy open script bottles,,I plan to ask next time I get one.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*YEAH, I've been getting them for years now. I have it on my account so that every script comes in bottles with pop lids. You can even just go to the counter and ask for some to replace those lids that I think NEED a child to open  *


----------



## bababear_50

Reporting back on the LCBO e vouchers,,I just cashed in for a few of these and it says 
Limited to 10 e vouchers per transaction and can not be used to buy gift cards,,,so the clerk at LCBO yesterday was wrong.
Sorry if I mislead anyone
Regards
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for checking for me,I appreciate it.
> I didn't know you could ask for easy open script bottles,,I plan to ask next time I get one.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



I never knew that was an option either!  I can never open the darn things but my kids can.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> Spend $100.00 get 100 airmiles OR 10.00 gift card
> A&W gift cards --spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles
> Coke-Ginger Ale and Root Beer and Dasani water all have associate airmiles(buy 2 or 3 get 50 bonus airmiles)
> 
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> A&W Gift card spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles
> 
> Foodland Ont
> Spend $75.00 get 50 bonus airmiles
> A&W gift card --spend $25.00 get 35 bonus airmiles



No threshold bonus out West but we do have the A&W gift card offer. I’ll be picking up a couple of those.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did some flyer surfing for you and found these prices for the same product for are either just below or considerable above that price. I would say it's reasonable for what you're getting and the airmiles are a bonus!! I'm with you on the bottle opening problem, I even get my scripts in easy open bottles because my hands can't get the child resistant ones open. *



I didn’t know you could get easy open bottles either! I am going to check with my mom to see if she has them on her records. She has weak wrists due to arthritis. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

updated my signature today!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Always happy to help out my peeps! From my days of working in a pharmacy I knew the easy-open bottles existed! From both the Shoppers & Rexall websites, they have EXACTLY the same info:*
Try these tips for making your medication containers easier to open:

*Non-childproof lids:*Most medications are dispensed in childproof containers. Childproof lids can be very difficult to open. If you are having trouble, ask your pharmacist for non-childproof lids. Remember to always keep medications well away from children.
*You'll get your pills in a bottle like this if you ask, and you can even have it added to your profile so all of your meds are dispensed like this*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer links are updated in the first post. Here's the ones not already provided by Mel

Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer

Wow, nothing terribly exciting in any of the flyers this week is there? *


----------



## ottawamom

I stopped in at Sobeys this morning to pick up A&W GC. They had maybe 15 of the $25 ones and lots of the loadable $10-200 ones. I don't know if there were more in the back and the fine print in the flyer says "no rainchecks". Side note: neither of the cashiers I spoke with in the store was aware of the GC promotion until the AM showed up on my receipt.

If you are thinking about getting some of these, I would go sooner than later.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I stopped in at Sobeys this morning to pick up A&W GC. They had maybe 15 of the $25 ones and lots of the loadable $10-200 ones. I don't know if there were more in the back and the fine print in the flyer says "no rainchecks". Side note: neither of the cashiers I spoke with in the store was aware of the GC promotion until the AM showed up on my receipt.
> 
> If you are thinking about getting some of these, I would go sooner than later.


Did you do more than one on the same transaction? Or separate transactions?
Also I’m always uneasy about the loadable ones giving AM or not.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Christmas in July question for Indigo/Chapters:

I have an account credit of $12, plus a $5 off in points, plus another gift card. If my subtotal is more than the $50, will it still qualify as a shop of $50 after all those are taken off at the time of payment?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
I can confirm that the Sobeys flyer said buy 5 Dasani water packs water get 50 airmiles and it is wrong.
I bought 3 Dasani water packs and got 50 bonus airmiles.

I can confirm the Sobeys flyer says buy 5 mini pop bottle packs and get 50 airmiles and it is wrong.
I bought 3 mini pop packs and got 50 bonus airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Christmas in July question for Indigo/Chapters:
> 
> I have an account credit of $12, plus a $5 off in points, plus another gift card. If my subtotal is more than the $50, will it still qualify as a shop of $50 after all those are taken off at the time of payment?


*That's a solid "maybe" in my experience! Amazon has to be the worst when it comes to splitting orders to deal with different shipping locations and if you ever look at your receipt when you've used a gift card/credit it spreads it across every item, not on the bottom line, yet it still counts as a $50 shop if that's what the invoice states that you get in your email confirmation. Same thing for HBC & Groupon. Based on these I would be fairly confident that you'll be ok doing it thru Indigo as well. If you need to chase it down later all AM will want to know is what your pre-tax total shows on your invoice. I find that the email confirmation is pretty safe bet to use for the purposes of proof.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, that's what I was thinking. It shouldn't matter how I pay for my order, just that it started at $50+ pre-tax.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Trying to decide if I should wait to see if there will be a Pack to School promo instead...


----------



## flower_petals

This was my first time trying out the beauty event at Rexall.  Are those miles supposed to show up on the receipt right away?  If so, ugh....


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Trying to decide if I should wait to see if there will be a Pack to School promo instead...


*Since i refuse to spend money just to get my miles, I won't be pushing for a 3rd transaction. If something comes up before Sunday I still think hard about before clicking Submit! Can't guarantee that they'll do the Pack to School one since last year was the first time so there's no history for me to check. I'd hate to see you try to put together an order for only 250 miles (yeah, I said ONLY) when a couple of decent Blue Fridays or stacked Rexall coupons can give you the same return. Just the thoughts of a frugal Duck*


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> This was my first time trying out the beauty event at Rexall.  Are those miles supposed to show up on the receipt right away?  If so, ugh....


*YES! If you didn't get them I suggest going back to the store and asking for them to "make it right" Did you look at the list that I've attached to the very bottom of the first post? It was created from an email that came directly from Rexall and the input from some fellow hunters.

The ONLY time you'll not see miles on your receipt at Rexall is when they have a bonus offer for using cash miles, those take a couple of weeks. *


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> Did you do more than one on the same transaction? Or separate transactions?
> Also I’m always uneasy about the loadable ones giving AM or not.


I did them all in one transaction. The fine print in the ad says you can use $10, $25 and loadable $10-200.


----------



## flower_petals

Grrr, lol   thanks.  I figured.  I only did it because my bmo card had a bonus spend $50 get 50. Plus the spend $60 get 60 L-N-G. My total ended up being $130 with everything I bought though.  So I'm just going to take back the "beauty" items.  I will be checking out that list for future trips!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Re: Shell coke products,,
> So far I've only done 6 coke products per day and it has worked.=40 airmiles
> For some reason I also got an extra 10 airmiles today???
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel...I stopped into my Shell today on the way home and bought 6 Vitamin Water...and should have received 40 AM but earned 52?  I'm not complaining!!!!!

If I switch my earning preference to 100% cash tonight, I understand the change takes effect at 3am tomorrow...I just want to confirm that if I make a purchase tomorrow afternoon and then switch back to 100% Dream tomorrow night...the AM I "earn" tomorrow, should get credited to Dream, right?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, that's what I was thinking. It shouldn't matter how I pay for my order, just that it started at $50+ pre-tax.



With Amazon I have used gift cards to pay down part of the balance owing and Visa for the remaining balance and have still earned my miles for whatever promo I was aiming at.  As long as your pre-tax balance before any sales or discounts show you being over $50 you're good to go.  Using a gift card towards your balance is a payment, not a discount.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Mel...I stopped into my Shell today on the way home and bought 6 Vitamin Water...and should have received 40 AM but earned 52?  I'm not complaining!!!!!
> 
> If I switch my earning preference to 100% cash tonight, I understand the change takes effect at 3am tomorrow...I just want to confirm that if I make a purchase tomorrow afternoon and then switch back to 100% Dream tomorrow night...the AM I "earn" tomorrow, should get credited to Dream, right?



Hi 
If you change to cash tonight then anything you purchase tomorrow (Friday) will be under cash. If you change on Friday night then anything you purchase Sat will go under Dream. 
Hope that makes sense.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TNBishop

Silly question - Can I load up on the same offer multiple times in the same trip? Like buying 25 oat meal boxes. Would the bonus be given for each?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> If you change to cash tonight then anything you purchase tomorrow (Friday) will be under cash. If you change on Friday night then anything you purchase Sat will go under Dream.
> Hope that makes sense.
> Hugs
> Mel



thank you, that is what I thought...
Looks like I will stop for some more Vitamin water tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

TNBishop said:


> Silly question - Can I load up on the same offer multiple times in the same trip? Like buying 25 oat meal boxes. Would the bonus be given for each?



Hi
If this is a store offer (Sobeys Foodland Metro etc) then yes you can buy as many as you want to obtain the airmiles.
I recently bought a lot of cereal (57 boxes) and received all the airmiles.


If this is a targeted offer like Sobey's *My Offers* then no it's a one and done.
https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/
Hope that helps.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Wasn’t going to worry about getting a third Christmas in July purchase but as I was printing something tonight, my printer reminded me that my colour ink is getting low so I put an order in to Staples. Hopefully all posts without having to chase down miles and I’ll get the 300 AM bonus.


----------



## Disney Addicted

cari12 said:


> Wasn’t going to worry about getting a third Christmas in July purchase but as I was printing something tonight, my printer reminded me that my colour ink is getting low so I put an order in to Staples. Hopefully all posts without having to chase down miles and I’ll get the 300 AM bonus.



I ordered printer ink through the Christmas in July portal to pick up from Staples.  My base mile posted quickly.

The only snag I had was the portal says 1 mile for every $20 so I could have received 2 base miles for $53 pre-tax.  Only 1 mile posted and it said 1 mile for every $40.

I chatted up Air Miles and was they manually posted the 2nd mile.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I did not think I would make a 3rd Christmas in July purchase.  I've looked at all the stores and just don't see anything I need to purchase.

However, I just read on Facebook that Microsoft gives out Air Miles on e-gift cards.  Has anyone ever done this and received miles on it?  If I can purchase a $50 xbox gift card (not a live membership or game pass card) then I just might do that.  I almost always give either my husband or son an xBox gift card at Christmas time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I did not think I would make a 3rd Christmas in July purchase.  I've looked at all the stores and just don't see anything I need to purchase.
> 
> However, I just read on Facebook that Microsoft gives out Air Miles on e-gift cards.  Has anyone ever done this and received miles on it?  If I can purchase a $50 xbox gift card (not a live membership or game pass card) then I just might do that.  I almost always give either my husband or son an xBox gift card at Christmas time.



*Sooo,  where on Facebook did you see this,  was it in "THAT " group? I'd be asking to see some kind of proof other than anecdotal before I spent $50, hope it works and only discover once I need to chase it down that I was misinformed. I'd be doing an online chat or Facebook message to airmiles to get a concrete answer that I could print out. *

*Now,  if someone here can confirm that they do in fact give airmiles for gift cards all of my comments above are moot and I'd only be looking at our budget.  *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes, in that group.    The person who posted it says she has received base miles on xBox gift cards by ordering on Microsoft through the AM portal before. I'd love to know if anyone here has done so. I checked and it does not specifically say no but... as you said, $50 a lot. I only did the 2 shops through Christmas in July as they were purchases I was making regardless.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got my 5 categories for Christmas in July, so far 3 have posted, but I only did the last 2 this week:

- amazon we needed new fishing rods for the kids, it was on our "to buy" list anyway
- childrens place - kids needed some tank tops and more shorts before vacation
- Lowes - we got some new solar lamps for our deck, we wanted them anyway, I ordered through airmilesshops and picked up in store, double dipped those miles
This week I did:
- ordered flowers for my Mom's birthday through Teleflora (I hope this one goes through right as they are being delivered on July 31)
- get myself some new Keds that I needed anyway - these are my go to shoe, I go through a pair every 9 months or so.  Said 6-8 days delivery, they were on my doorstep the next day!

Really the keds were the only "add on to make the promo" purchase, and they will totally be used.


----------



## Aliciahere

Newbie to making AM work for me, would love if I could get some guidance!

I want to get in to the Christmas in July event and want to make sure that I can use it to purchase GC at Ardene, Indego, and Apple.

Also, what is the end goal with AM that gives you the biggest bang for your buck? Use AM dream points for tickets? Or cash miles to get Disney GC?

Any assistance is appreciated


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, in that group.    The person who posted it says she has received base miles on xBox gift cards by ordering on Microsoft through the AM portal before. I'd love to know if anyone here has done so. I checked and it does not specifically say no but... as you said, $50 a lot. I only did the 2 shops through Christmas in July as they were purchases I was making regardless.



I wouldn't trust anything posted on "that" group and like Jacqueline said, contact AM to find out for sure because $50 is a lot.  There was a lady in "that" group that posted how happy she was that she had redeemed points for enough AM WDW tickets to pay for her AP and when questioned about applying multiple tickets todays the AP she said she had done it in the past.  People were all excited and saying they were going to do that because they didn't know you can.  I posted that Disney will only let you use 1 ticket towards an upgrade and  the "real" story came out that she had upgraded "a" ticket in the past and was clearly "misinformed" about using multiple tickets.  Now she was trying to sell the extra tickets that she did not need that expired at the end of the year in order to get the $$$ she needed to upgrade to the AP.


----------



## bababear_50

Aliciahere said:


> Newbie to making AM work for me, would love if I could get some guidance!
> 
> I want to get in to the Christmas in July event and want to make sure that I can use it to purchase GC at Ardene, Indego, and Apple.
> 
> Also, what is the end goal with AM that gives you the biggest bang for your buck? Use AM dream points for tickets? Or cash miles to get Disney GC?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated



Hi I did an echat with airmiles to get some clarification re: Airmiles on Gift cards bought online at airmileshop.ca. Hope this helps
Hugs Mel

e Chat

Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.12:56 PM
SARA Connected12:56 PM


SARAHi. This is Sara. How may I assist you today?12:56 PM
MELANIE Hi Sara12:56 PM




SARAHow are you?12:57 PM
MELANIE I have a question about purchasing Gift Cards from stores airmiles shop.ca12:57 PM




SARAI can certainly advise on that!12:57 PM
MELANIE Can I buy gift cards from Ardene and Apple to gain airmiles?12:57 PM




SARAPlease give me a few minutes while I look that for you.12:58 PM
MELANIE I know you can for Indigo12:58 PM




SARAMelanie for Ardene you can earn Miles, For Apple as per the policies Please note that AIR MILES Reward Miles cannot be earned on the following products:Apple Store gift cards .1:02 PM

MELANIE Thank-you for your help I appreciate it1:03 PM


----------



## bababear_50

Aliciahere said:


> Newbie to making AM work for me, would love if I could get some guidance!
> 
> I want to get in to the Christmas in July event and want to make sure that I can use it to purchase GC at Ardene, Indego, and Apple.
> 
> Also, what is the end goal with AM that gives you the biggest bang for your buck? Use AM dream points for tickets? Or cash miles to get Disney GC?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated



Hi Alicia
Welcome !!!
I would set a goal as to which reward you really want for your family and is it achievable in the timeframe you have.
Many here start with saving for Disney Park/Universal Orlando Parks Tickets and then move onto other rewards. Remember you can switch between Cash/Dream when ever you like and you can also split between the two.
Any change to Cash/Dream miles is processed at 3 am following the date of transaction request.
I often use my cash airmiles to buy Starbuck gift cards,, 95 cash airmiles= $10.00 in Starbucks money,,I redeem and transfer onto a card. Starbucks is in all of the Walt Disney theme Parks (all 4) and also 2 locations in Disney Springs.
Regards
Mel


----------



## Aliciahere

bababear_50 said:


> Hi I did an echat with airmiles to get some clarification re: Airmiles on Gift cards bought online at airmileshop.ca. Hope this helps
> Hugs Mel
> 
> e Chat
> 
> Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.12:56 PM
> SARA Connected12:56 PM
> 
> 
> SARAHi. This is Sara. How may I assist you today?12:56 PM
> MELANIE Hi Sara12:56 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAHow are you?12:57 PM
> MELANIE I have a question about purchasing Gift Cards from stores airmiles shop.ca12:57 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAI can certainly advise on that!12:57 PM
> MELANIE Can I buy gift cards from Ardene and Apple to gain airmiles?12:57 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAPlease give me a few minutes while I look that for you.12:58 PM
> MELANIE I know you can for Indigo12:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAMelanie for Ardene you can earn Miles, For Apple as per the policies Please note that AIR MILES Reward Miles cannot be earned on the following products:Apple Store gift cards .1:02 PM
> 
> MELANIE Thank-you for your help I appreciate it1:03 PM



Oh my goodness- this is amazing- thank you so much (I knew the Apple ones were to good to be true  

Where were you able to access this chat? I didn’t realize that they were so responsive


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aliciahere said:


> Oh my goodness- this is amazing- thank you so much (I knew the Apple ones were to good to be true
> 
> Where were you able to access this chat? I didn’t realize that they were so responsive



*to the airmiles hunt! I'm currently on the greyhound heading home from Toronto but when I get there I'll give you some links. If you haven't already, you might try looking in the first post to see if anything there is helpful. You'll find the chat on the airmiles website under contact us.  They also respond really quickly to Facebook messenger if that's easier for you.*


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> I ordered printer ink through the Christmas in July portal to pick up from Staples.  My base mile posted quickly.
> 
> The only snag I had was the portal says 1 mile for every $20 so I could have received 2 base miles for $53 pre-tax.  Only 1 mile posted and it said 1 mile for every $40.
> 
> I chatted up Air Miles and was they manually posted the 2nd mile.



Any time I have shopped at Staples both online and in store, it's 1 air mile for every $40 spent, unless you have a coupon/promo.

ETA - I just checked the portal, and you're right! It say's 1 air mile for every $20.  I'm going to take a screen shot of that and do a chat. I spent $150 on July 19 and got 3 air miles instead of 7.  Not sure if it's worth doing a chat over, but they need to know.


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> I ordered printer ink through the Christmas in July portal to pick up from Staples.  My base mile posted quickly.
> 
> The only snag I had was the portal says 1 mile for every $20 so I could have received 2 base miles for $53 pre-tax.  Only 1 mile posted and it said 1 mile for every $40.
> 
> I chatted up Air Miles and was they manually posted the 2nd mile.




I just got off the air miles chat with "Lawrence". He said their system shows that it was just a 'normal in-store" Staples purchase, not done through the Air Miles Shops website.  He corrected my air miles (I had a purchase on July 15 and July 19).  THEN, he also manually added the 500 miles for the Christmas in July to my account today because since the Staples purchase didn't show up as an Air Miles Shops purchase, I would end up having to chat again to have the promo corrected anyhow.  WOOT! 

Thanks @Disney Addicted - I didn't even notice the mistake!


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> I just got off the air miles chat with "Lawrence". He said their system shows that it was just a 'normal in-store" Staples purchase, not done through the Air Miles Shops website.  He corrected my air miles (I had a purchase on July 15 and July 19).  THEN, he also manually added the 500 miles for the Christmas in July to my account today because since the Staples purchase didn't show up as an Air Miles Shops purchase, I would end up having to chat again to have the promo corrected anyhow.  WOOT!
> 
> Thanks @Disney Addicted - I didn't even notice the mistake!



Hmmm, how did your airmiles post?  There are usually two lines, 1 am for $40 for Staples (looks like a delivery or instore pickup BOPIS - Buy Online Pickup In Store) and a second line (usually comes later) for airmilesshops, 1 am for $20.  Here is one from March when airmilesshops was still 1 am for $40.



If you were just missing the airmilesshops airmiles 1am for $20, it may likely show up later.  I have done 3 accounts and haven't seen any of the airmilesshops airmiles for Staples yet.  If they do post, you'll likely get another 500 airmiles.  Lawrence I find is very generous compared to most.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro heads up, don't see this posted.  From Metro's website 25am wus $25, load to your account.  Not unusual to get a "when you spend" app offer but this week I believe everyone's account is the same.


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Hmmm, how did your airmiles post?  There are usually two lines, 1 am for $40 for Staples (looks like a delivery or instore pickup BOPIS - Buy Online Pickup In Store) and a second line (usually comes later) for airmilesshops, 1 am for $20.  Here is one from March when airmilesshops was still 1 am for $40.
> 
> View attachment 420366
> 
> If you were just missing the airmilesshops airmiles 1am for $20, it may likely show up later.  I have done 3 accounts and haven't seen any of the airmilesshops airmiles for Staples yet.  If they do post, you'll likely get another 500 airmiles.  Lawrence I find is very generous compared to most.



So far only one staples shop posted (I did one on the 15th and one on the 19th). The post looks like your screenshot with the Staples, but beside it reads "staples delivery" instead of "Bopis" like yours, then it says the same 1 mile for every $40, and it should have been 1 mile for every $20. There's no second line with airmilesshops.

I was totally surprised when he said he went ahead and posted the 500 air miles - Lawrence is officially my new favorite air miles chat agent!


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> So far only one staples shop posted (I did one on the 15th and one on the 19th). The post looks like your screenshot with the Staples, but beside it reads "staples delivery" instead of "Bopis" like yours, then it says the same 1 mile for every $40, and it should have been 1 mile for every $20. There's no second line with airmilesshops.
> 
> I was totally surprised when he said he went ahead and posted the 500 air miles - Lawrence is officially my new favorite air miles chat agent!



The Airmilesshops line will come later, that should be 1 am for every $20.  The "delivery" line is your airmiles from Staples, 1 for every $40, you'd get that even if you didn't go through Airmilesshops since they are an airmiles partner.  Example,  you could have gone through ebates and earned 3% cashback with Ebates and as well as your Staples airmiles but then not get the Airmilesshops airmiles.  

You will likely get your Airmilesshops airmiles and your 500 airmiles later.  Airmilesshops has 60 days to post your Airmilesshops base miles (post number #1 of this thread).  Hard to keep it all straight sometimes.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Metro heads up, don't see this posted.  From Metro's website 25am wus $25, load to your account.  Not unusual to get a "when you spend" app offer but this week I believe everyone's account is the same.
> 
> View attachment 420372


Thank-you thank-you thank-you
I need just a couple of things and it's nice to get a few airmiles as a bonus.

??? Anyone try the Natrel Whip Dips at Metro? 
right now they are $2.49 each x 2 for 15 airmiles,,just wondered what they taste like?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> I just got off the air miles chat with "Lawrence". He said their system shows that it was just a 'normal in-store" Staples purchase, not done through the Air Miles Shops website.  He corrected my air miles (I had a purchase on July 15 and July 19).  THEN, he also manually added the 500 miles for the Christmas in July to my account today because since the Staples purchase didn't show up as an Air Miles Shops purchase, I would end up having to chat again to have the promo corrected anyhow.  WOOT!
> 
> Thanks @Disney Addicted - I didn't even notice the mistake!



Wow, that's fantastic!



Days In the Sun said:


> Hmmm, how did your airmiles post?  There are usually two lines, 1 am for $40 for Staples (looks like a delivery or instore pickup BOPIS - Buy Online Pickup In Store) and a second line (usually comes later) for airmilesshops, 1 am for $20.  Here is one from March when airmilesshops was still 1 am for $40.
> 
> View attachment 420366
> 
> If you were just missing the airmilesshops airmiles 1am for $20, it may likely show up later.  I have done 3 accounts and haven't seen any of the airmilesshops airmiles for Staples yet.  If they do post, you'll likely get another 500 airmiles.  Lawrence I find is very generous compared to most.



Mine showed up like your first line, with the BOPIS.  I wondered what that meant.  But I did not have the second line with an additional mile.  Just the first saying 1 mile for every $40.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow, that's fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine showed up like your first line, with the BOPIS.  I wondered what that meant.  But I did not have the second line with an additional mile.  Just the first saying 1 mile for every $40.



I'm waiting for 3 airmilesshops posts, I have the July 4 "BOPIS", July 16 "Delivery" and July 19 "Delivery", they posted around shipping day.


----------



## bababear_50

My targeted Metro offers
Redpath sugar $1.99 3 airmiles
Frozen ice cream drumsticks on sale $3.99 4 airmiles
Carton of Irresistibles Tropical fruit $1.99 juice 6 airmiles
Bonus spend 25 $ get 25 airmiles
total airmiles 39
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well I did some shopping.... spent less than $200 and came out with 208 AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Aaakkkk .. that time when you're on the greyhound and only able to watch the confusion over the Staples online shopping and not able to share the information you have!!!!!!!!!!!

tagging everyone i think is involved 
@Days In the Sun , @Disney Addicted , @kerreyn 
I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I dealt with this Staples new "problem", did an online chat with Sara (YES the same one you chatted with Mel, she's amazing!) and she even ended up calling me to share the complete info here (yes, i did BTW but i guess this is the first time since early june that anyone has used Staples?)

Solution to the problem explained like this:
You will get 1 mile per $40 directly from Staples DELIVERY (or store pick-up, whatever you chose) and it will appear on your account with the date you ordered.
You will then get 1 mile per $40 directly from STAPLES because they're a partner store and that is their earn rate
AND now we also get 1 mile per $20 that is actually coming from using the airmilesshop portal! This is how your account will look in a few days once everything posts! (ignore the bay order in the middle but it shows that the postings didn't happen on the same date -- in fact by glancing thru the thread i can see it took almost 10 days for them to show up in my account, dated June 5th but didn't appear till the 13th
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aliciahere said:


> Newbie to making AM work for me, would love if I could get some guidance!
> 
> I want to get in to the Christmas in July event and want to make sure that I can use it to purchase GC at Ardene, Indego, and Apple.
> 
> Also, what is the end goal with AM that gives you the biggest bang for your buck? Use AM dream points for tickets? Or cash miles to get Disney GC?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated





Aliciahere said:


> Oh my goodness- this is amazing- thank you so much (I knew the Apple ones were to good to be true
> 
> Where were you able to access this chat? I didn’t realize that they were so responsive


*I haven't forgotten that i said I'd give you some help but life kinda got in the way! I've been up since 4:30 and I'm losing the ability to think clearly   I don't like sharing info that i can't back up with either direct links or screenshots and that will take some time to pull together, I'll tackle this tomorrow at some point! We'll get you on the road to earning the max number of miles with the minimum outlay of cash!

Quick answer to your gift card question is YES to Indigo, you will earn miles for buying e-cards. The other stores i think Mel answered.*


----------



## kitntrip

For the Shell gc AM promo, do I have to buy them separately or can I buy 2 $50 Amazon gc's at the same time and receive 40 AM?


----------



## flower_petals

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, in that group.    The person who posted it says she has received base miles on xBox gift cards by ordering on Microsoft through the AM portal before. I'd love to know if anyone here has done so. I checked and it does not specifically say no but... as you said, $50 a lot. I only did the 2 shops through Christmas in July as they were purchases I was making regardless.


That was me  Hope this helps.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just noticed 50 bonus miles in my account from Amex and I have no idea what it's for. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aaakkkk .. that time when you're on the greyhound and only able to watch the confusion over the Staples online shopping and not able to share the information you have!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tagging everyone i think is involved
> @Days In the Sun , @Disney Addicted , @kerreyn
> I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I dealt with this Staples new "problem", did an online chat with Sara (YES the same one you chatted with Mel, she's amazing!) and she even ended up calling me to share the complete info here (yes, i did BTW but i guess this is the first time since early june that anyone has used Staples?)
> 
> Solution to the problem explained like this:
> You will get 1 mile per $40 directly from Staples DELIVERY (or store pick-up, whatever you chose) and it will appear on your account with the date you ordered.
> You will then get 1 mile per $40 directly from STAPLES because they're a partner store and that is their earn rate
> AND now we also get 1 mile per $20 that is actually coming from using the airmilesshop portal! This is how your account will look in a few days once everything posts! (ignore the bay order in the middle but it shows that the postings didn't happen on the same date -- in fact by glancing thru the thread i can see it took almost 10 days for them to show up in my account, dated June 5th but didn't appear till the 13th
> View attachment 420454*



So if I understand correctly, my $50+ online Staples order will end up giving me 4 miles instead of just the 2 I expected?  I can deal with that kind of problem more!  LOL  Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Disney Addicted

flower_petals said:


> That was me  Hope this helps.View attachment 420470View attachment 420473



Ohh thanks.  I'll have to decide today then.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aaakkkk .. that time when you're on the greyhound and only able to watch the confusion over the Staples online shopping and not able to share the information you have!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tagging everyone i think is involved
> @Days In the Sun , @Disney Addicted , @kerreyn
> I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I dealt with this Staples new "problem", did an online chat with Sara (YES the same one you chatted with Mel, she's amazing!) and she even ended up calling me to share the complete info here (yes, i did BTW but i guess this is the first time since early june that anyone has used Staples?)
> 
> Solution to the problem explained like this:
> You will get 1 mile per $40 directly from Staples DELIVERY (or store pick-up, whatever you chose) and it will appear on your account with the date you ordered.
> You will then get 1 mile per $40 directly from STAPLES because they're a partner store and that is their earn rate
> AND now we also get 1 mile per $20 that is actually coming from using the airmilesshop portal! This is how your account will look in a few days once everything posts! (ignore the bay order in the middle but it shows that the postings didn't happen on the same date -- in fact by glancing thru the thread i can see it took almost 10 days for them to show up in my account, dated June 5th but didn't appear till the 13th
> View attachment 420454*



I'm not following the logic here.  I "thought" the announcement was airmilesshops would now award at 1am wus $20, not 1am wus $40.  In that case the 1am wus $20 (+17) should have replaced the 1am wus $40 line (+8) not in addition to it.  To me it looks like a coding error.  No matter, all good for us, hope they post soon, I've been waiting since July 4 (23 days) on one account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm not following the logic here.  I "thought" the announcement was airmilesshops would now award at 1am wus $20, not 1am wus $40.  In that case the 1am wus $20 (+17) should have replaced the 1am wus $40 line (+8) not in addition to it.  To me it looks like a coding error.  No matter, all good for us, hope they post soon, I've been waiting since July 4 (23 days) on one account.


*I was only sharing exactly the info that was provided by Sara and then was subsequently supported by the postings to my account,
1 mile / $40 for the delivery/store pickup (this is new to me?)
1 mile/ $40 per the earn rate that Staples has due to being a partner and that is the rate they give always
1 mile/ $20 per the rate stated on the airmilesshop website

NOW, i think i made a comment last week about not  even trying to comprehend the logic (or lack thereof) that Airmiles uses BUT if you look at my postings for Owen, my awesome oven, that came from Lowes you'll see that i got miles from BOTH Lowes AND airmilesshop website (sharing the bonus because, DANG, I done did good that day!) However, it is worded differently than the staples postings, so again, lack of logic  (and just looking at it now, how did 1/$20 give 2 different amounts !)


Regarding the miles you're missing from the one account, the base miles you can chase down in 60 days and bonus miles only need to wait 75 for online shopping.*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aaakkkk .. that time when you're on the greyhound and only able to watch the confusion over the Staples online shopping and not able to share the information you have!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tagging everyone i think is involved
> @Days In the Sun , @Disney Addicted , @kerreyn
> I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I dealt with this Staples new "problem", did an online chat with Sara (YES the same one you chatted with Mel, she's amazing!) and she even ended up calling me to share the complete info here (yes, i did BTW but i guess this is the first time since early june that anyone has used Staples?)
> 
> Solution to the problem explained like this:
> You will get 1 mile per $40 directly from Staples DELIVERY (or store pick-up, whatever you chose) and it will appear on your account with the date you ordered.
> You will then get 1 mile per $40 directly from STAPLES because they're a partner store and that is their earn rate
> AND now we also get 1 mile per $20 that is actually coming from using the airmilesshop portal! This is how your account will look in a few days once everything posts! (ignore the bay order in the middle but it shows that the postings didn't happen on the same date -- in fact by glancing thru the thread i can see it took almost 10 days for them to show up in my account, dated June 5th but didn't appear till the 13th
> View attachment 420454*


How long should I wait to ask about my airmilesshop shop points at Canada Post? Both of my other shops have appeared.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> How long should I wait to ask about my airmilesshop shop points at Canada Post? Both of my other shops have appeared.



Hi Deb
I am going to say try Chat now,,,and lets hope you get Lawrence or Sara,,hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was only sharing exactly the info that was provided by Sara and then was subsequently supported by the postings to my account,
> 1 mile / $40 for the delivery/store pickup (this is new to me?)
> 1 mile/ $40 per the earn rate that Staples has due to being a partner and that is the rate they give always
> 1 mile/ $20 per the rate stated on the airmilesshop website
> 
> NOW, i think i made a comment last week about not  even trying to comprehend the logic (or lack thereof) that Airmiles uses BUT if you look at my postings for Owen, my awesome oven, that came from Lowes you'll see that i got miles from BOTH Lowes AND airmilesshop website (sharing the bonus because, DANG, I done did good that day!) However, it is worded differently than the staples postings, so again, lack of logic  (and just looking at it now, how did 1/$20 give 2 different amounts !)
> View attachment 420519
> 
> Regarding the miles you're missing from the one account, the base miles you can chase down in 60 days and bonus miles only need to wait 75 for online shopping.*



Edit: Deleting post, I thought I figured out what I didn't understand, evidently I still don't get it lol.  I'm just going to wait it out,   I remember one promo the airmilesshops airmiles were so slow to post but did come through before the "major promo" was posted.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## 1926Moon

Hi folks - 
I do not post here very often, but I know that you all are watching for the airmiles deals and trying to get some value out of them.  I am taking my nephews to USO and WDW in September, and I wanted to share with you the tix I ordered through Onyx shopper and how many miles they were:

USO 3day/3park tix, only two tix needed:   10850 miles total (was $360 USD each before taxes)
MNSSHP, 3 adult tix:  3575 miles total (was $79 USD each before taxes)
Animal Kingdom After Hours, 3 adult tix:  5675 miles total (was $125 USD each before taxes)

The Disney event tix were loaded directly to MDE account, and the USO are on their way via courier.

Also covered all flights and WDW tix out of miles for this trip (coming from rural BC, flights are good value for us).


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> How long should I wait to ask about my airmilesshop shop points at Canada Post? Both of my other shops have appeared.


*You might not like this answer, but this is how I would handle it: If it is for this current promo and I had only ordered it within the last month I would just be waiting for the following reasons:*

*Date for base miles for online shopping 60 days and bonus 75 days to post hasn't come close to passing*
*I could easily get a newbie customer service agent who will only spit out the above numbers (more than likely using 120 days not 75)*
*Even if I luck in and get some of the stellar reps who will post the miles right now I KNOW I'll need to do yet another chat when the big promo miles post because even a note on my file means nothing to that.*
*You could take the chance on getting Lawrence and having him post the entire promo amount like @kerreyn did but that's a bit of a crap shoot.*


----------



## bababear_50

BMO question
I have a BMO airmiles mastercard which I hardly ever use.
So I got a airmiles,BMO offer spend 180.00 get 75 airmiles.

​
Get​

75​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​

when you spend a total of $180 or more
on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard by
*August 2, 2019*.1​



If I purchase Gift Cards at Shell 4x 50 gift cards will this qualify for this offer?
Plus will I still get 20 airmiles for each Gift Card?Amazon
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> BMO question
> I have a BMO airmiles mastercard which I hardly ever use.
> So I got a airmiles,BMO offer spend 180.00 get 75 airmiles.
> 
> ​
> Get​
> 
> 75​
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> when you spend a total of $180 or more
> on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard by
> *August 2, 2019*.1​
> 
> 
> 
> If I purchase Gift Cards at Shell 4x 50 gift cards will this qualify for this offer?
> Plus will I still get 20 airmiles for each Gift Card?Amazon
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*Yes ma'am! They won't care what you buy to get those $$ you just need to charge the $180, ANYWHERE! That's an easy-peasy 75 miles IMHO. 
Now to answer the question about the gift cards that's a solid, "I'm not sure" Here's the terms & conditions and why I'm not sure
Gift Cards Offer valid May 6, 2019 through to September 1, 2019 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any one of the following Gift Cards: $50 Keg or $50 Amazon or $50 Golf Town or $35.00 Xbox or $50 Home Outfitters or either $50 or $100 Cabela or either $25 or $50 OLG. Maximum of 20 Bonus Miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. Maximum 100 Bonus Miles per collector account for this offer. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account. 

Does the part I  underlined & put in italics means 100 miles TOTAL or does it mean 100 miles per TRANSACTION? I'm reading it as you can buy a total of 5 gift cards, in any combination, during the entire promotion. Maybe someone else can answer this ?

ETA: I'm pretty sure I've made the correct assumption about the gift cards because here's the terms & conditions for the coke products, notice the section I've marked. It says you can do 5 transactions per day
 not total?
Coke HERO Promotion Offer valid July 1, 2019 through to September 1, 2019 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any 3 of Coca-Cola 473-500ml, Powerade 710-946ml, Glaceau Vitamin Water 591ml & Peace Tea 695ml - mix & match 3/$5. Maximum 10 Bonus miles per transaction for this offer. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account. *


----------



## bababear_50

Hi J 
So maybe I should do each of the gift cards separately instead of together,,the total ($200.00) should still get me the BMO airmiles and each transaction of the gift cards should get me the 20 airmiles.
I am headed out later today and will give it a try.
Thanks for all the info
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shell shop
Did 4 50.00 Amazon purchases separately.
First three went through and I got 25 airmiles for each one,,not sure what happened to the 4th one as only 5 airmiles posted??
I mean the total is right if you say 20x4= 80 but still weird how it posted on each receipt.
now to remember to Pay off the BMO card immediately.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Uck--tapping 4 times at Shell froze my BMO mastercard and had to go through fraud team to get it back...
whoooooooooo what a process.Good to know they are on top of things though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> BMO question
> I have a BMO airmiles mastercard which I hardly ever use.
> So I got a airmiles,BMO offer spend 180.00 get 75 airmiles.
> 
> ​
> Get​
> 
> 75​
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> when you spend a total of $180 or more
> on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard by
> *August 2, 2019*.1​
> 
> 
> 
> If I purchase Gift Cards at Shell 4x 50 gift cards will this qualify for this offer?
> Plus will I still get 20 airmiles for each Gift Card?Amazon
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



My offer listed 3 stores I could qualify by shopping at. I don't see that on yours? Any way! Mine were Metro, Rexall and Shell. I get one a week with varying amounts to buy, haven't done it yet. This time it's $50 to get 50 AM. But I just paid off Disney and don't think I'll be doing that. Any way! You may want to see which stores it's for. But if Shell is listed, then yes you can get whatever you want there, BMO can't tell what you bought.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> My offer listed 3 stores I could qualify by shopping at. I don't see that on yours? Any way! Mine were Metro, Rexall and Shell. I get one a week with varying amounts to buy, haven't done it yet. This time it's $50 to get 50 AM. But I just paid off Disney and don't think I'll be doing that. Any way! You may want to see which stores it's for. But if Shell is listed, then yes you can get whatever you want there, BMO can't tell what you bought.



Mine is 50 airmiles when you spend $50 as well, Staples, Lowes and Global Pet Foods, says in-store only. This is my third one, I get about one a month.  I will likely go to Staples for a giftcard, likely Disney.

Edit: With my offer you have to spend $50 in one transaction


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aliciahere said:


> Newbie to making AM work for me, would love if I could get some guidance!
> I want to get in to the Christmas in July event and want to make sure that I can use it to purchase GC at Ardene, Indego, and Apple.
> Also, what is the end goal with AM that gives you the biggest bang for your buck? Use AM dream points for tickets? Or cash miles to get Disney GC?
> Any assistance is appreciated





Aliciahere said:


> Oh my goodness- this is amazing- thank you so much (I knew the Apple ones were to good to be true
> Where were you able to access this chat? I didn’t realize that they were so responsive


*Ok, let's give this a go, shall we? I hope you managed to get enough answers regarding the airmilesshop promo to complete at least 2 categories for 50 miles. Make sure you pay attention to the grouping of the stores since it's not the same as the main page uses!*

*How you collect your miles and then use them will depend on a few things -- do you mind playing a little bit of the Shell Game, sort of a math slight of hand if you will if so then follow this and use Cash Miles
You can't do a straight up exchange of miles, cash or dream, for Disney gift cards but there is a work-around that some people like to use. Go shopping and use your Cash Miles to buy whatever (at a grocery store or Rexall) and then add a gift card for the same amount as your other purchases. THEN use whatever form of payment you like to pay for the gift card and tell yourself that you paid for the "stuff" and redeemed your miles for the gift card.

Dream miles can be used for Tickets, airfare, hotel (NOT Disney but we've booked the hotel inside Pearson for the night before our stupid-o'clock flight with miles) or a rental car. Due to the fact that we never buy anything strictly for miles and even if there are miles attached to a product it needs to be at or above my 1:1 ratio, the higher the better, we look at everything we redeem our miles for as FREE. We might alter our shopping patterns slightly (i don't think we need to buy toilet paper till 2021 at this point!) and I  carry around a running list of items that are coming close to needing to be replenished while i wait for them to go on sale or have bonus miles attached.

To access the online chat with Airmiles go to the web-page, click on Need Help and select the 2nd option (Miles the Bot, sucks!)


I have found that FB Messenger works really well also, and they are staffed by the same people, with better hours! Also, if you use the online chat system you need to keep the chat window up and not switch tabs or you can get disconnected, but messenger will let you know when you've got a response. They can both solve your problems though.

Don't be afraid to ask more questions, we all learn from each other!*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Uck--tapping 4 times at Shell froze my BMO mastercard and had to go through fraud team to get it back...
> whoooooooooo what a process.Good to know they are on top of things though.
> Hugs
> Mel


That happened to me the other week at Metro. They allowed the 4 transactions to go through but called the house not long after I got home to confirm the transactions. They are on top of things. Better to freeze the account and have you call them than have someone run up a lot of charges.

I've never had this happen when I use my PIN code (have done 6 GC at Sobeys this way). I'm so afraid to tap again. I just take the extra time and enter my PIN.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *You might not like this answer, but this is how I would handle it: If it is for this current promo and I had only ordered it within the last month I would just be waiting for the following reasons:*
> 
> *Date for base miles for online shopping 60 days and bonus 75 days to post hasn't come close to passing*
> *I could easily get a newbie customer service agent who will only spit out the above numbers (more than likely using 120 days not 75)*
> *Even if I luck in and get some of the stellar reps who will post the miles right now I KNOW I'll need to do yet another chat when the big promo miles post because even a note on my file means nothing to that.*
> *You could take the chance on getting Lawrence and having him post the entire promo amount like @kerreyn did but that's a bit of a crap shoot.*


You called it. The one thing I did learn/do was to save (and save) my Canada Post email confirming shipping.  I'll have to put a reminder for the middle of September. I know that it should be the end, but we are heading out of the country for 4 weeks, so I'll plead ignorance and hope I get someone who is willing to help.  Thanks for the heads up on what to expect!


----------



## WifeofZeusse

Just went to the Foodland to purchase an A&W gift card and the cashier swiped the card and said there was a $6 activation fee. The cashier beside her said to try another card and same thing happened. Needless to say I didn't purchase it. Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## Aliciahere

This is amazing advice. Thank you so much. What you are saying lines up with everything I thought and assumed about using the program - it is so reassuring! 1:1 or more sounds perfect to me.

I did my two purchases on the Xmas in July promo, but on the third I think I messed up  I went in through AM and went to Children’s place, my son picked out the clothes he wanted put them in the shopping cart. I didn’t make the purchase. I went back the next day through AM and the items were still in the cart, purchased them. But now I’m reading that you have to place the items in the shopping cart in the same session??? Will it still qualify, or if the points don’t show up, can I dispute it and they will accept it? Or should I make another purchase (I can, he needs more clothes, but was planning to wait to get the Cash card, which will probably show up in a couple of days)?
Sorry for all the questions!! Thank you for answers I think I have my strategy. I have a couple of days in WDW in about 50 days, everything is paid for. I’m throwing everything into cash, try to get a GC for as much as possible. After that switch to Dream, as we are heading to DL in Nov 2020, try to get one park ticket (the others are being gifted, and I’m already a third of the way there), and then if there is any left, back to cash for as much GCs as possible 

What is everybody averaging for monthly hauls of miles? I realize it’s variable, but it makes me curious!


----------



## bababear_50

So the youngest son was over today for a visit and guess what is his new favorite fast food place,,(vegetarian) A&W!!! He says the breakfast plant based sausage is wonderful.
Time to see if I can get a few cards.
Hugs
Mel

P.S.
*WifeofZeusse*

I have never been charged an activation fee for gift cards.
I am not sure what to suggest.sorry this happened to you,,hopefully other will chime in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

WifeofZeusse said:


> Just went to the Foodland to purchase an A&W gift card and the cashier swiped the card and said there was a $6 activation fee. The cashier beside her said to try another card and same thing happened. Needless to say I didn't purchase it. Anyone ever have this problem?


*Nope, not a thing that I've ever heard of on any gift card other than the pre-paid Visa/Mastercard/AMEX cards. Not sure what the heck that store was doing, but it was 99.99999% wrong (gotta leave room for the potential that I'm mistaken  )

I'm sorry this happened and hope it wasn't a special trip that was out of your way~!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aliciahere said:


> This is amazing advice. Thank you so much. What you are saying lines up with everything I thought and assumed about using the program - it is so reassuring! 1:1 or more sounds perfect to me.
> 
> I did my two purchases on the Xmas in July promo, but on the third I think I messed up  I went in through AM and went to Children’s place, my son picked out the clothes he wanted put them in the shopping cart. I didn’t make the purchase. I went back the next day through AM and the items were still in the cart, purchased them. But now I’m reading that you have to place the items in the shopping cart in the same session??? Will it still qualify, or if the points don’t show up, can I dispute it and they will accept it? Or should I make another purchase (I can, he needs more clothes, but was planning to wait to get the Cash card, which will probably show up in a couple of days)?
> Sorry for all the questions!! Thank you for answers I think I have my strategy. I have a couple of days in WDW in about 50 days, everything is paid for. I’m throwing everything into cash, try to get a GC for as much as possible. After that switch to Dream, as we are heading to DL in Nov 2020, try to get one park ticket (the others are being gifted, and I’m already a third of the way there), and then if there is any left, back to cash for as much GCs as possible
> 
> What is everybody averaging for monthly hauls of miles? I realize it’s variable, but it makes me curious!


*So glad to help you out! Regarding the online shopping, I know that Amazon mentions needing a fresh start every session or the miles won't count but I'm not sure about any of the other stores. This is how i handle my online shopping -- i create "wish lists" or "favourites" whatever the store calls it and plunk things in there that I'm interested in buying. When I'm actually ready to shop I head to the portal and sign in (if my account is already signed in I'll sign out first to make sure I'm using the right account!!), head to the store i want and sign into that account (i ALWAYS sign out of my stores to make sure I will have a clean start every time) then I will pull things, one at a time into my cart, watching the subtotal carefully until it reaches whatever threshold i need to meet, free shipping, or Airmiles bonus.

Our hauls are nowhere near as impressive as some of the others here but our household is only 2 adults who don't eat much, buy much extra stuff or use Shell for gas. When we have a goal to reach for our earn rate increases. Looking back at the past year we've earned 18,674 since January, lowest month was January at 325 and highest was February at 2,712 (but that was only because Shop the Block posted 2,000!!)*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Any last minute Christmas shoppers?    In case it helps anyone out, today I did:

Canon: 5x airmiles and 10% off code on retailmenot
Rona: $10 off $50 code on retailmenot
Lowes: used a new email to get $10 off $50 for new email signup (on Lowes website)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Any last minute Christmas shoppers?    In case it helps anyone out, today I did:
> 
> Canon: 5x airmiles and 10% off code on retailmenot
> Rona: $10 off $50 code on retailmenot
> Lowes: used a new email to get $10 off $50 for new email signup (on Lowes website)


*YUP! I just put together an order for Well .ca and used the coupon code for $10 off my first order. I currently have 6 safe foods in my diet and I found some great things i can actually eat!! Added some soap, Voltaren gel for hubby's aching shoulder, a bag to store our silicone straws for Disney (I ain't drinking out of a paper one thank you very much!) and several bags of freeze dried cheese! Yes, that is a thing, and it's something i can chuck in my bag for quick snacks. *

*Didn't think I'd find a 3rd shop to complete but this was just a stroke of luck that i decided to search for somewhere to buy the stuff other than a tiny, over-priced health food store downtown. Pre-tax total was $52.67 and that will net me the extra 250 miles, pretty decent haul!!!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! I just put together an order for Well .ca and used the coupon code for $10 off my first order. I currently have 6 safe foods in my diet and I found some great things i can actually eat!! Added some soap, Voltaren gel for hubby's aching shoulder, a bag to store our silicone straws for Disney (I ain't drinking out of a paper one thank you very much!) and several bags of freeze dried cheese! Yes, that is a thing, and it's something i can chuck in my bag for quick snacks. *
> 
> *Didn't think I'd find a 3rd shop to complete but this was just a stroke of luck that i decided to search for somewhere to buy the stuff other than a tiny, over-priced health food store downtown. Pre-tax total was $52.67 and that will net me the extra 250 miles, pretty decent haul!!!!!*



Hi J
Never mind I get what you mean if you had only done two shops you'd only get 50 so now you get an extra 250.
Sometimes I am a bit daffy,,sorry.Time for bed!!!

3 shops is 300 right?


Shop 3 Christmas in July categories 1

*300*
BONUS MILES


----------



## Newcastle

Okay Airmilesshops experts, I have a question for you.  I just completed a purchase from Roxy to use as one of my qualifying purchases for the Christmas in July promotion.  I made the order tonight at 9:15 EST and when I checked my email receipt, it says that the order was placed on July 29, 2019.  I thought this was a little weird so I scrolled down to check the contact address for Roxy and they are in California so that's probably why the order date is listed as July 29 (i.e. 9:15 EST would be 12:15 AM PST).  Strangely enough, on the order summary page on their website, there is no date mentioned.  I was going to take a screenshot of that page to 'prove' that I purchased the item on the 28th but no such luck.  Anyone ever encountered something like this?  I'm just worried that the purchase is not going to count as part of the Christmas in July promotion considering that the order date is documented as July 29th.  Lesson learned to not leave purchases until the last minute .

ETA:  Well, I'm even more confused now because I screwed up and realized that the west coast is three hours behind us, not three hours ahead so there goes that theory as to why the order was listed as being placed on July 29th.  Any idea what might be going on here?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Newcastle said:


> Okay Airmilesshops experts, I have a question for you.  I just completed a purchase from Roxy to use as one of my qualifying purchases for the Christmas in July promotion.  I made the order tonight at 9:15 EST and when I checked my email receipt, it says that the order was placed on July 29, 2019.  I thought this was a little weird so I scrolled down to check the contact address for Roxy and they are in California so that's probably why the order date is listed as July 29 (i.e. 9:15 EST would be 12:15 AM PST).  Strangely enough, on the order summary page on their website, there is no date mentioned.  I was going to take a screenshot of that page to 'prove' that I purchased the item on the 28th but no such luck.  Anyone ever encountered something like this?  I'm just worried that the purchase is not going to count as part of the Christmas in July promotion considering that the order date is documented as July 29th.  Lesson learned to not leave purchases until the last minute .
> 
> ETA:  Well, I'm even more confused now because I screwed up and realized that the west coast is three hours behind us, not three hours ahead so there goes that theory as to why the order was listed as being placed on July 29th.  Any idea what might be going on here?


*Absolutely no idea! The only thing i can suggest is if you need to dispute this with AM later is that the date on your EMAIL will be July 28th even if the invoice says July 29th. That would be easy to show if they ask for proof, right? *


----------



## Newcastle

Donald - my hero said:


> *Absolutely no idea! The only thing i can suggest is if you need to dispute this with AM later is that the date on your EMAIL will be July 28th even if the invoice says July 29th. That would be easy to show if they ask for proof, right? *


You are a genius Donald!!  I don’t know why I didn’t think of that .  I guess I will see what happens when they eventually start processing the miles for the promotion.  Thanks again for the suggestion!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

On August 9, 2018 we started to see emails popping up about the Pack to School promotion.  Crossing fingers and toes that they do this one again, AND that it is the same terms as last year's (i.e., three $20 purchases for 1,000 miles).


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On August 9, 2018 we started to see emails popping up about the Pack to School promotion.  Crossing fingers and toes that they do this one again, AND that it is the same terms as last year's (i.e., three $20 purchases for 1,000 miles).



I seem to remember having to fight for my AM on that one... ugh I hate the airmileshop promos. I guess we'll see  I'm also leaving Aug 24 for Disney so it will depend on timing, I hate to order something that would be delivered while I'm away.


----------



## bababear_50

Road trip later this week,,"Oh you need pop and water?" no problem!!
6 x 3.99=23.94= 100 bonus airmiles for mom
Hotel vending machines can be so expensive.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On August 9, 2018 we started to see emails popping up about the Pack to School promotion.  Crossing fingers and toes that they do this one again, AND that it is the same terms as last year's (i.e., three $20 purchases for 1,000 miles).


It would be great if they did it again....there are several things that I need. However, with Christmas in July just happening I would be surprised if there was another bonus promo so soon.  My fingers will be crossed though, it would be a good one to do on my DD's account. She's getting close to having enough miles for a WDW ticket and she wants to go with a friend in October.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On August 9, 2018 we started to see emails popping up about the Pack to School promotion.  Crossing fingers and toes that they do this one again, AND that it is the same terms as last year's (i.e., three $20 purchases for 1,000 miles).



Fingers and Toes crossed here!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hoping for a Blue Friday this week at Foodland and Sobeys!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I never did do a 3rd Christmas in July yesterday.  I debated about it since I would give out the gift card at Christmas but it would literally mean borrowing money as we went overdrawn this pay cheque.

Ah well.  Bring on a Blue Friday with the gift cards!


----------



## kerreyn

No Rexall L&G targeted spend for me - hopefully this means there’s a bonus coupon/offer for the long weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I got my three shops in for the Christmas in July late last night - just under the wire in typical Pumpkin fashion.  I knew what I was wanting...so it was just actually going online and purchasing them.  Hopefully my one order a Reitman's will count.  I was busy talking to my Mom on the phone ( as the dd has just told them they were going to be great grandparents   ) and she just wouldn't get off the phone lol.  The subtotal was just over 53.00 but that included shipping.  Of course I didn't realize that until after I had hit the confirm button.  Oh well....it's not like I wasn't needing the 2 items I ordered.  Fingers crossed the subtotal can include shipping.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On August 9, 2018 we started to see emails popping up about the Pack to School promotion.  Crossing fingers and toes that they do this one again, AND that it is the same terms as last year's (i.e., three $20 purchases for 1,000 miles).





hdrolfe said:


> I seem to remember having to fight for my AM on that one... ugh I hate the airmileshop promos. I guess we'll see  I'm also leaving Aug 24 for Disney so it will depend on timing, I hate to order something that would be delivered while I'm away.





dancin Disney style said:


> It would be great if they did it again....there are several things that I need. However, with Christmas in July just happening I would be surprised if there was another bonus promo so soon.  My fingers will be crossed though, it would be a good one to do on my DD's account. She's getting close to having enough miles for a WDW ticket and she wants to go with a friend in October.





bababear_50 said:


> Fingers and Toes crossed here!!
> Hugs
> Mel



*I'm gonna call this a pretty solid "highly doubt it" It's not likely they'll start another promo until the current one has posted -- there is usually about a 2 week lull between the one posting and the next starting. They also had two overlapping back to school promos that caused them no end of headaches since the terms were different and the phrasing was almost identical "BACK to school and PACK to school" so not sure if/how/what they will offer this year (if anything) I'm not calling it with any confidence, just going by history of the promos. If they do have it and it has the same lower threshold I *might* be convinced to attempt it.

Side note, I only used the main card and my secondary account got a "please shop again" begging offer -- a $20 transaction will net me 25 AM I'm thinking I can find sumtin! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got my three shops in for the Christmas in July late last night - just under the wire in typical Pumpkin fashion.  I knew what I was wanting...so it was just actually going online and purchasing them.  Hopefully my one order a Reitman's will count.  I was busy talking to my Mom on the phone ( as the dd has just told them they were going to be great grandparents   ) and she just wouldn't get off the phone lol.  The subtotal was just over 53.00 but that included shipping.  Of course I didn't realize that until after I had hit the confirm button.  Oh well....it's not like I wasn't needing the 2 items I ordered.  Fingers crossed the subtotal can include shipping.


*That is soooo EXCITING 


The other news ain't so good, sorry *

1 Between 00:00:01 AM ET on July 3 and 23:59:59 PM ET on July 28, 2019, Collectors must make eligible purchases of $50 CDN or more, _excluding shipping, duty and taxes_, in a single transaction at (i) 5 or more different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 500 Bonus Miles; (ii) 3 or more different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 2 different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 50 Bonus Miles. To view all Christmas in July Categories and eligible online stores, visit www.airmilesshops.ca/en/splash/christmas-in-july-2019. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles and qualify for this offer. Travel must be booked by July 28, 2019 and completed by September 30, 2019 to qualify. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Reward Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> No Rexall L&G targeted spend for me - hopefully this means there’s a bonus coupon/offer for the long weekend.



Yes, it does mean that!!!, One day Wednesday July 31. Hopefully app will give us another coupon closer to the date.

From airmiles website account, under offers:


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, if they don't have that promo, it's going to screw up my whole earning strategy for the year! Grrr


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, it does mean that!!!, One day Wednesday July 31. Hopefully app will give us another coupon closer to the date.
> 
> From airmiles account, under offers:
> 
> View attachment 421194


*OMG This is totally AWESOMESAUCE! I was hoping this would pop up, was even planning on coming in to question that because there's no threshold spend in either of my card's offers this week. I just haven't had the time to do much today to investigate -- I'm up to SIX safe foods now and decided to attempt yogurt in my Instant Pot so I can have something easy to grab when the hangry sets in without needing to cook (or eat cold steak!)

I'll keep my eyes open for the other offer that I'm fairly confident will appear before Wednesday. Question for you, where did that coupon come from?Once i track down the other I'll put together a step-by-step post explaining how to use these to turn $50 into at LEAST 200 miles -- adding in LnG offers and flyer offers can increase this! 

 ***ETA I should have actually read your post before i got all excited .. I'll check my offers under my account. Remember gang, this might show up in only of your accounts, last time it was in my smaller account but not that one that was sitting close to 10,000 but today it's in BOTH*


----------



## bababear_50

Ever the optimistic person here
I am going to go with a Back To School Promo within the month of Aug(guessing Aug 7-9) ,,no other promos are currently offered on Airmiles website (Out Of The Blue is finished,,Christmas in July is finished,,Apple 15x is finished Aug 1)......I'm going to go with a positive yes,,,lol,lol
Airmiles is under a lot of pressure from their online sponsors to produce traffic.
Hugs
Mel

Link to Rexall coupon
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/IssuanceMilesAllOffers


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, it does mean that!!!, One day Wednesday July 31. Hopefully app will give us another coupon closer to the date.
> 
> From airmiles account, under offers:
> 
> View attachment 421194



I found it on the Airmiles website. Couldn't wait for the answer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not really AM related BUT who doesn't love free treats !?!?!?!

In honour of National Ice Cream Sandwich Day, CAA Rewards has teamed up with Marble Slab Creamery to give out a FREE ice cream sandwich to our Members! Show your CAA Membership card at any Marble Slab to receive an ice cream sandwich on Aug 2 from 11am-9pm 

link to more info is HERE*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys just checking in and well to vent .. 
managed the Christmas in July used it fir back to school stuff mostly.. yeah me a head start. Big kid just switched schools grade 12 to catholic school so blew my budget on uniforms ha 
I’m peeved though our shell station is circle K now I assumed I still got miles but nope .. grr
Hope everyone is enjoying this heatwave and staying cool .. hugs to all T


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not really AM related BUT who doesn't love free treats !?!?!?!
> View attachment 421257
> In honour of National Ice Cream Sandwich Day, CAA Rewards has teamed up with Marble Slab Creamery to give out a FREE ice cream sandwich to our Members! Show your CAA Membership card at any Marble Slab to receive an ice cream sandwich on Aug 2 from 11am-9pm
> 
> link to more info is HERE*


Also for those who have not yet, there is a promo free on the AM site till july 31. One per account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m peeved though our shell station is circle K now I assumed I still got miles but nope .. grr
> Hope everyone is enjoying this heatwave and staying cool .. hugs to all T



Oh really, this is news to me.   I went to a "Flying J Shell gas station" for gas early this year, the ones that the airmiles offers always say it excludes.  I couldn't buy gas with a Shell giftcard even though the pumps said Shell.  They were nice enough to direct me to the next closest Shell.

There is an Esso/Circle K on my daily route which I thought I'd start using. I recently switched to Esso (PC optimum points worth 5 cents a litre using app until September 30) since my monthly Shell offers from airmiles have been lacking lately.  Sounds like it might be good to avoid Circle K.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> Also for those who have not yet, there is a promo free on the AM site till july 31. One per account.



We just came back from there and used our last 3 free ice creams. They are actually really big with the waffle cone!


----------



## Debbie

Good evening. I'm Onyx, and was thinking I'd to use the Concierge to book a flight for DH and myself. I believe (?) that as Onyx we can use airmiles for the fees. Does anyone know if that is right? And can someone walk me through the procedure for contacting concierge, please. I'd love some real experience stories.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Good evening. I'm Onyx, and was thinking I'd to use the Concierge to book a flight for DH and myself. I believe (?) that as Onyx we can use airmiles for the fees. Does anyone know if that is right? And can someone walk me through the procedure for contacting concierge, please. I'd love some real experience stories.


*My understanding is that the concierge (they actually refer to this as Personal Shopper) service can only be used to get "things" Dream rewards ... nothing travel related. I think the only way you can "pay" the fees for flights with miles is if you have the AMEX Reserve credit card (possibly the Mastercard fancy pants card too?) 

Several of us have used the Personal Shopper recently to get tickets for Disney & Universal, both regular gate tickets and party nights and someone snagged a computer this way as well. You can either start the process thru online chat or phoning to the ONYX line OR I even did it thru Facebook Messenger on Canada Day! You let them know what you'd like them to source for you and you'll get a quote within 4- 10 business days.  You can then accept it and tell them to move forward on the item and POOF, you get whatever it was you've asked for and the miles disappear. *


----------



## osully

Debbie said:


> Good evening. I'm Onyx, and was thinking I'd to use the Concierge to book a flight for DH and myself. I believe (?) that as Onyx we can use airmiles for the fees. Does anyone know if that is right? And can someone walk me through the procedure for contacting concierge, please. I'd love some real experience stories.


The concierge people will tell you to look them up via AirMiles flights search. They would only quote you on things that they don't offer via Dream rewards. You cannot use miles for the taxes and fees either. It might be $300-500 for both of your taxes and fees.


----------



## buyerbrad

Donald - my hero said:


> *My understanding is that the concierge (they actually refer to this as Personal Shopper) service can only be used to get "things" Dream rewards ... nothing travel related. I think the only way you can "pay" the fees for flights with miles is if you have the AMEX Reserve credit card (possibly the Mastercard fancy pants card too?)
> 
> Several of us have used the Personal Shopper recently to get tickets for Disney & Universal, both regular gate tickets and party nights and someone snagged a computer this way as well. You can either start the process thru online chat or phoning to the ONYX line OR I even did it thru Facebook Messenger on Canada Day! You let them know what you'd like them to source for you and you'll get a quote within 4- 10 business days.  You can then accept it and tell them to move forward on the item and POOF, you get whatever it was you've asked for and the miles disappear. *


I just used them to book 2 tickets for the Paramount Studios Tour in Hollywood. Was able to pick the specific day and tour time we wanted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My BIL just got a quote for 3 adult 5-day tickets and 1 child 5-day ticket for WDW (end of Oct/start of Nov) through the Personal Shopper service.  Just shy of....35,000 air miles! That is 10,000+ more miles than if they had used the 5,995 miles tickets for all four of them!

They also got a quote of 4 Christmas party tickets for 6500 miles and 2 Halloween party tickets for 3400 miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Last week I asked for a quote on a Gatorland annual pass for 1 adult.  It came back saying 700 miles so I went ahead this morning and asked them to order it.


----------



## Debbie

Thanks! I just got rid of my AMEX card-trying to streamline my credit cards. Sigh. So taxes and fees it would be. I sure wish WestJet flew into London a little more often from Pearson. That 10:30 pm flight is a huge time waster when you land in TO at 3 or 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Someone just posted on ‘that’ FB group that the Back to School promo is going to happen. She claims to have a source.  I say let’s wait and see since those of us in the group know how off it can get. 

Now does anyone remember the difference between the Back to School and the Pack to School ?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Someone just posted on ‘that’ FB group that the Back to School promo is going to happen. She claims to have a source.  I say let’s wait and see since those of us in the group know how off it can get.
> 
> Now does anyone remember the difference between the Back to School and the Pack to School ?



hmm, maybe the difference was airmilesshops vs. in-store offers?


----------



## bababear_50

This was posted in 2018
First was online through airmiles shop only and I think second one was in store only.

https://packtoschool.airmiles.ca/en/faqshttps://www.canadiantravelhacking.c...-300-1000-air-miles-shopping-at-2-3-5-stores/
click on the images to see full size


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Someone just posted on ‘that’ FB group that the Back to School promo is going to happen. She claims to have a source.  I say let’s wait and see since those of us in the group know how off it can get.
> 
> Now does anyone remember the difference between the Back to School and the Pack to School ?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> hmm, maybe the difference was airmilesshops vs. in-store offers?





bababear_50 said:


> This was posted in 2018
> First was online through airmiles shop only and I think second one was in store only.
> 
> click on the images to see full size
> View attachment 421450View attachment 421451



*Give me a bit to dig into the info from last year -- currently finishing up the cold brew coffee for hubby and dealing with the heatwave. This weather takes a lot out of me!
*


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> This was posted in 2018
> First was online through airmiles shop only and I think second one was in store only.
> 
> https://packtoschool.airmiles.ca/en/faqshttps://www.canadiantravelhacking.c...-300-1000-air-miles-shopping-at-2-3-5-stores/
> click on the images to see full size
> View attachment 421450View attachment 421451



I have a feeling though this year they will require more than $20 per shop.


----------



## kerreyn

Here's a link to the get 100 air miles when you spend $50.00.  The upc ends in 05202, which is different than the L&G offer that ends in 05215 (and must be scanned as well). So, tomorrow is the day for our Rexall shop!

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/July31/July-31_COUPON-50100-ONMB.pdf


----------



## dancin Disney style

cari12 said:


> I have a feeling though this year they will require more than $20 per shop.


I was also thinking that.....$50 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Here's a link to the get 100 air miles when you spend $50.00.  The upc ends in 05202, which is different than the L&G offer that ends in 05215 (and must be scanned as well). So, tomorrow is the day for our Rexall shop!
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2019/July31/July-31_COUPON-50100-ONMB.pdf


*THANKS! I'll do up a post soon-ish to put the deets together for easy reference before tomorrow! Time to get the lists ready gang and prepare to hit the stores!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday July 31st*
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052029
Link to the coupon is HERE

Image if you prefer that
Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 comes from the Airmiles  APP and website barcode is 417000052159
Link to coupon is HERE
Image of the coupon from the APP if you prefer*
*Just the barcode *


----------



## alohamom

So what are you all buying at Rexall tomorrow? 

I looked at the flyer and the prices seem so high. I guess if you think about it as 200 AMs being the same as $20 off then it would be like spending $30 but I save my miles and dont use them for cash off so it still seems like over spending just to get the miles.

I dont know if I will head over there or not, good luck to all of you who are going


----------



## Disney Addicted

I usually purchase grocery items.  Eggs, milk, cheese, bread and whatever else is a good price.  Rarely do I purchase other items.

I doubt I will be going tomorrow though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> So what are you all buying at Rexall tomorrow?
> 
> I looked at the flyer and the prices seem so high. I guess if you think about it as 200 AMs being the same as $20 off then it would be like spending $30 but I save my miles and dont use them for cash off so it still seems like over spending just to get the miles.
> 
> I dont know if I will head over there or not, good luck to all of you who are going


*I keep a running list of items that rarely go on sale anyway and pick them up on these bonus days. Things like probiotics that cost an arm & a leg anyway, hubby's antiperspirant (NEVER goes on sale and costs around $25), mouth guard for the stressed out Duck, we take a lot of vitamins and they're on sale PLUS bonus miles, benadryl (I can't take sleeping pills and at times these help that as well as the frequent hives!) is on sale and I have a loaded offer for 20 miles, watch batteries . 

I won't know until i get there if I can push it to 2 transactions but it's possible! *


----------



## Charolette

First time trying this so just want to make sure I’m doing this correct. I loaded the offer to my app before I saw your wonderful instructions will that cause a problem with it when I scan or am I still ok as long as I have the 2 separate bar codes scanned? Thank you so much for your wonderful tips & help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Charolette said:


> First time trying this so just want to make sure I’m doing this correct. I loaded the offer to my app before I saw your wonderful instructions will that cause a problem with it when I scan or am I still ok as long as I have the 2 separate bar codes scanned? Thank you so much for your wonderful tips & help.



*So happy to help you out! Please be aware that you have NOT actually loaded that offer to your card just by clicking it, you will still need to have BOTH barcodes scanned!! Follow the steps in my post and you should have no trouble getting 200 miles for each $50 transaction. Just take your time and ask the cashier to scan both codes for you and let the system work it out. I'll be printing out my coupons because i KNOW the store I'm going to gets confused *


----------



## Charolette

Great!!! so much!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Figured I would take the time to search out the info on last year's TWO "school" related promos while waiting for the flyer links to go live (they're very dismal on first glance BTW)

One promo was called PACK to School and it included some coupons/offers to use at different stores, each offer gave you one entry into a contest for $5,000 credit with WestJet. That ran from August 9th - September 9th

The other promo was call BACK to School and required online shopping of at least $20 per transaction. 2 = 100 miles, 3 = 300 miles and 5 = 1000 miles. That was a royal PIA .. we had a 26 page thread active during the promo and  FOUR of them were completely full of our chatter over getting the danged miles posted properly. It was a massive EPIC FAIL on their part. This one ran from August 7th - September 9th

Will they have something similar to either of these promos this August? Don't think any of us can answer that at this point in time BUT if they do and it looks like it would help things move smoother, I'll start a separate thread!*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1324254?page=13
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1324261

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1324607
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1324262
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, Sobeys is a bust - https://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/

Looks like it will be ANOTHER PC Optimum weekend for me.


----------



## ottawamom

When the biggest item on my AM shopping list is Kleenex, you know it's a bad AM week at the grocery stores. I even looked at IGA in Quebec. Oh well, we have Rexall today to save the week. Next week will be Sobeys GC,    next week will be Sobeys GC  or a good Blue Friday


----------



## TiggerTink82

Help! I need to get 900 points and posted by 12th August - is this even possible?!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

TiggerTink82 said:


> Help! I need to get 900 points and posted by 12th August - is this even possible?!!!



You can get 200 for shopping at Rexall today (spend $50) which you can do more than once I believe @Donald - my hero can confirm that. They usually post early the next day. 

Otherwise Metro/Sobeys take a week or so to post, and Shell is a few days. Those are the big ones I shop at. Rexall would be your best bet I think.


----------



## bababear_50

1st Rexall shop--(Used printed copies of the coupons)
2x$50.00 shops (mostly M&M frozen foods like chicken breasts,Oriental Party Pack,strawberry too tall cake for family event,, ect) =404 Airmiles

2nd Rexall shop stock up on Purex laundry soap and a few other things $50.00 spend =202 Airmiles--(Used printed copies of both coupons).
Good shop day for me ,spent in total $150.00 =606 Airmiles.= $60 cash airmiles--probably for Starbucks Gift Cards.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

TiggerTink82 said:


> Help! I need to get 900 points and posted by 12th August - is this even possible?!!!





hdrolfe said:


> You can get 200 for shopping at Rexall today (spend $50) which you can do more than once I believe @Donald - my hero can confirm that. They usually post early the next day.
> 
> Otherwise Metro/Sobeys take a week or so to post, and Shell is a few days. Those are the big ones I shop at. Rexall would be your best bet I think.


*100% REXALL is the way to go ... you could spend $100 and walk out with at least 400 miles that will post by tomorrow morning. Not sure where you live in the country or if you even have a Rexall that's handy but this is really the easiest way to guarantee getting those miles by August 12th. My other stores can take WEEKS to post, it depends on when they submit their batches to AM and then they only post once a week. 

As @bababear_50 pointed out above you can pick up M&M frozen foods at some locations and I believe the prices are the same as they are in the stores so that's a massive win-win if you can find products you would eat. You can see that she also used the coupons multiple times with no problem. 
ETA THANKS to Mel I've noticed an error in my math !! $100 will actually net you  400 miles! Sorry about that gang!*


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Tiggertink82

Last day for old Sobeys flyer (ends today)July 31
a few high ratio points to note
buy 3 cases mini coke products @ 3.99 ($11.97)each get 50 bonus airmiles
buy three cases water @  $3.99 ($11.97) each get 50 bonus airmiles.
buy 1 A&W $25.00 gift card get 35 airmiles (I am stockpiling for Xmas and Birthdays).(Sobeys)
Sobeys usually takes a week to post miles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1323345?page=11
One day only =today July 31
Rexall double dip with two coupons posted ==spend $50.00 get 200 airmiles.
Rexall usually posts the next day

Shell
buy certain gift cards ($50.00) each and get 20 bonus airmiles.
buy 3 coke products get 10 bonus airmiles.
Shell usually posts in 3-4 days
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
Make sure you sign up for Rexall Load N Go offers
https://loadandgo.airmiles.ca/#/guest/login
Sign up for Sobeys *My Offers*
https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/
Opt in at Foodland to get 25 bonus airmiles
https://optin.airmiles.ca/?partner=...=reebee&utm_medium=reebee&utm_campaign=reebee
Best wishes
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys to drop plastic Bags by 2020
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...-stores-by-january-2020/ar-AAF7vCy?li=AAggNb9
My thoughts
My sister inlaw is making me some shopping bags that can be washed, which I love because the store bought recyclable ones get so gross after a few uses,,,and then what is the sense if I'm always throwing them out (creating more garbage),,and buying new ones.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wish I had a Rexall closer to me to take advantage of the Am they offer - I am envious to those who all get to regularly shop Rexall     I'll just have to keep playing the optimum game with Shopper Drug Mart.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*UPDATE TO MY POST !!!

I made an error in my math,  $100 spent at Rexall today will net you  400 miles,  not 200.

Sorry has the mix up, usually read my posts twice before I hit post, at least this error is in out favour and I'm not telling you you'll earn fewer than I originally said *


----------



## alohamom

Does any one have a link for the Foodland opt in for 25 bonus miles?


----------



## Aliciahere

Well, newbie reporting back. Last weekend I earned around 380 miles, today at Rexall, I scored 433. If the Xmas in July posts properly I’ll also get 200 but i kinda doubt it (crossing fingers) - not bad for less than a week


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aliciahere said:


> Well, newbie reporting back. Last weekend I earned around 380 miles, today at Rexall, I scored 433. If the Xmas in July posts properly I’ll also get 200 but i kinda doubt it (crossing fingers) - not bad for less than a week



Great start!

I did Rexall today, spent $45, 202 airmiles.  Nothing special but I'll take it!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *As @bababear_50 pointed out above you can pick up M&M frozen foods at some locations and I believe the prices are the same as they are in the stores so that's a massive win-win if you can find products you would eat.*



That's true.  I keep forgetting about M&M's.  Thanks for the reminder.

I ended up at Shoppers and Loblaws today however.  No miles for me.


----------



## TiggerTink82

oh thank you all for your help! 
I'm going to hit Rexall and sobeys tonight  Need 900 points to get my final disney ticket!!!


----------



## TiggerTink82

last question before i go and hit the stores! I know Rexall and Shell post next day... when do safeway/sobeys get added? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kerreyn

TiggerTink82 said:


> last question before i go and hit the stores! I know Rexall and Shell post next day... when do safeway/sobeys get added?
> Thanks in advance



I find that Safeway and Sobey's post on Thursday of the following week. So for example, If I shop at Safeway today, the air miles will post to my account next Thursday, August 11th.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TiggerTink82 said:


> last question before i go and hit the stores! I know Rexall and Shell post next day... when do safeway/sobeys get added?
> Thanks in advance



Good luck!

My Rexall had half the M&M freezer on sale, no idea as to whether the prices are good or not.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall - spent $56.65, and earned 212 AM.  We're going to Mexico in November, and the Pepto-Bismol To Go pocket tabs were $5.00 off so I grabbed the last pack. I also picked up a pack of Neutrogena face wipes (target L&G offer), paper towels and razor blades (usually don't buy at Rexall, but also $4.50 off). So today's shop will put me close to 18,500 air miles.

We're planning on WDW in Oct. 2020 for my oldest DD's 30th. I have enough for 7 day passes for DH and I (planning to add park hoppers when we get there), plus two one-day-two-park USO tickets. If I manage to get enough AM's by August/September next year, I'll probably buy tickets for the MNSSHP as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I really hate to have to pass on Rexall today but I've had a crazy day and I just don't think I have the energy to go out tonight.  Making the $50 might be a stretch anyway.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I really hate to have to pass on Rexall today but I've had a crazy day and I just don't think I have the energy to go out tonight.  Making the $50 might be a stretch anyway.



ditto! well, sort of. 

this morning i thought i would make it. i finally looked up the location closest to my new home. but the kiddo has some molars on the way, and he’s having a rough go. so instead of rexall, we spent the afternoon at the spray park. he’s gotten brave enough to walk around by himself, which makes my heart beam. 

best 200 miles i’ve “spent” (well, not earned, but still)!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for Wednesday flyer updates. Links are current in the first post now. Here's ones not already shared above*

*Early blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Rexall $5.00 off when you spend $25 valid until Sept 10th 
If you're still seeing an August Date refresh your history

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer

Only thing of real interest to me is the butter on sale at Metro for $2.99 and the milk that is on sale for $5.49 buy 2 get 15 AM, it even includes Lactose-free and I'm going thru a LOT since i discovered how easy it is to make my own yogurt that's safe for me to eat!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> ditto! well, sort of.
> 
> this morning i thought i would make it. i finally looked up the location closest to my new home. but the kiddo has some molars on the way, and he’s having a rough go. so instead of rexall, we spent the afternoon at the spray park. he’s gotten brave enough to walk around by himself, which makes my heart beam.
> 
> best 200 miles i’ve “spent” (well, not earned, but still)!


Well I lied. I decided to skip dinner and go to Rexall.   It actually turned out to be a good idea because there is a Sobeys across the parking lot so I went there too and bought some meat and earned 18 miles.   Rexall though....why is that last $5 or $10 difficult to find.  I circled the food isle like I was doing recon.  Ended up finding some individual M&M pizzas for $1.99 so I grabbed 3 of those and made my $50.  I'm pretty sure the cashier had seen the double coupons a few times before because she didn't even blink and she said I made it super easy.

@marchingstar  how old is your  wee one now?  When did he become old enough to walk????  Sheesh, seems like he was just born.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I didn't make it to Rexall, didn't have the money any way (paid off Disney last week so until next pay day I am on budget lock down). Had to head to my parents to pick up kiddo, took the dog for the ride and he was well behaved at their place. Now we are off and have 23 days to fill! Luckily I got Calypso tickets through airmiles so we have one fun activity planned. Tomorrow kiddo needs a haircut, then we'll go to a beach maybe and then he wants to try making ice cream. At least I don't have to get up early! Hopefully next week I'll be able to get some airmiles.


----------



## flower_petals

241 am for a $65 shop.  200 for the coupons and 30 for vitamins with a few extra l-n-g.  I was trying to keep it close to $50 when I went down the m&m isle.  Got a chicken/bowtie pasta/veggie meal kit.  Was really good - $16 fed me and my boys with enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## damo

So, 304 of the 404 AMs from Rexall posted on my account this morning.  Wonder where the other 100 is.  They were all on my receipt.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I lied. I decided to skip dinner and go to Rexall.   It actually turned out to be a good idea because there is a Sobeys across the parking lot so I went there too and bought some meat and earned 18 miles.   Rexall though....why is that last $5 or $10 difficult to find.  I circled the food isle like I was doing recon.  Ended up finding some individual M&M pizzas for $1.99 so I grabbed 3 of those and made my $50.  I'm pretty sure the cashier had seen the double coupons a few times before because she didn't even blink and she said I made it super easy.
> 
> @marchingstar  how old is your  wee one now?  When did he become old enough to walk????  Sheesh, seems like he was just born.



Were you by any chance in Oakville Rexall around 8 pm?


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Were you by any chance in Oakville Rexall around 8 pm?


I was at Maplegrove but it was around 7.....I think I was out of the store by 7:10.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> So, 304 of the 404 AMs from Rexall posted on my account this morning.  Wonder where the other 100 is.  They were all on my receipt.


Hi
Check at the bottom of the airmiles transaction page,,,Airmiles are posting out if order.(My first 500 are posted at the top of the page and the last 100 are posted at the bottom of the page.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I was at Maplegrove but it was around 7.....I think I was out of the store by 7:10.



Okay, I guess it wasn't you I saw wandering around.  Someone else was there trying to get their money's worth looking at the M&M stuff at the same time as I was.

@bababear_50 Thanks!  That's exactly what has happened!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Anyone try to get an Onyx ice cream yesterday at Marble Slab Creamery?

I took my daughter last night after a class to be told the promo ended July 30 not July 31.  The coupon I printed out said by July 31 but they wouldn't budge.  My son went yesterday as well, different location and used his fine.

Ended up paying for the ice cream, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Thought I'd mention that Staples carries Rexall giftcards. 

Last week I received a weekly BMO credit card offer ending tomorrow, 50 airmiles when you charge $50 to credit card instore at Staples, Global Pet or Lowes.  I thought I'd end up getting a Disney giftcard at Staples but since I was shopping at Rexall this week it seemed to make sense to get it instead (I used it yesterday).  

They did have Disney giftcards, no Shell (only Esso and PetroCanada) but they also had Sobeys.

My BMO offer last month was one week ahead of some others that posted about it so I would imagine some people may get a similar offer this week.  Email came on the Saturday afternoon (rather random).


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I lied. I decided to skip dinner and go to Rexall.   It actually turned out to be a good idea because there is a Sobeys across the parking lot so I went there too and bought some meat and earned 18 miles.   Rexall though....why is that last $5 or $10 difficult to find.  I circled the food isle like I was doing recon.  Ended up finding some individual M&M pizzas for $1.99 so I grabbed 3 of those and made my $50.  I'm pretty sure the cashier had seen the double coupons a few times before because she didn't even blink and she said I made it super easy.
> 
> @marchingstar  how old is your  wee one now?  When did he become old enough to walk????  Sheesh, seems like he was just born.



sounds like you got some good deals!!

time really is flying with my kiddo! he turned one in the spring, and started walking juuuuuust before his birthday. right now he’s either sleeping or running—no in between.


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys to drop plastic Bags by 2020
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...-stores-by-january-2020/ar-AAF7vCy?li=AAggNb9
> My thoughts
> My sister inlaw is making me some shopping bags that can be washed, which I love because the store bought recyclable ones get so gross after a few uses,,,and then what is the sense if I'm always throwing them out (creating more garbage),,and buying new ones.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



We will be the guinea pigs this September. I always carry re-usable bags but DH sometimes stop by IGA located in the same building where he works and needs plastic bags...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Anyone try to get an Onyx ice cream yesterday at Marble Slab Creamery?
> 
> I took my daughter last night after a class to be told the promo ended July 30 not July 31.  The coupon I printed out said by July 31 but they wouldn't budge.  My son went yesterday as well, different location and used his fine.
> 
> Ended up paying for the ice cream, I wasn't impressed.



That was not right of them.  I'd be taking that to the Manager of that location, or contacting their Head Office as well as Air Miles.  The promo specifically said through the end of July 31st.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> That was not right of them.  I'd be taking that to the Manager of that location, or contacting their Head Office as well as Air Miles.  The promo specifically said through the end of July 31st.
> 
> View attachment 421951



Yes, I didn't really understand. I'm thinking of calling, I wasn't the first they turned away.  The employee that served me said that when he came in the codes were no longer being accepted, he said he called the manager earlier and they said the promo was supposed to end yesterday (July 30), that's why they couldn't be entered.  He tried entering my code anyway since I now owed him for ice cream, then said it didn't work. This was Cambridge, Ontario.


----------



## Days In the Sun

This week's hunt:

Shell - emailed personal offer for August, 100 airmiles for 4 fillups (received yesterday)
Rexall - LGO offers back this week, I have a 50am wus $25 I will use (they were out of almond milk last week so I rainchecked it for this week, with a couple of other items $25 is doable)

I checked through my Sobeys and Metro personal offers and don't see anything worthwhile.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got an emailed offer from Sobeys: $40 spend = 40 miles, up to 3 times until August 10th.  Did the first one last week, no problem doing it two more times.

I have a bunch of bonus miles from Lawton's and Irving that I have to chase next week. Irving bonus miles rarely post for me, which is so frustrating!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Looks like my last "Fast Track" offer posted, still missing my first one:


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> This week's hunt:
> 
> Shell - emailed personal offer for August, 100 airmiles for 4 fillups (received yesterday)
> Rexall - LGO offers back this week, I have a 50am wus $25 I will use (they were out of almond milk last week so I rainchecked it for this week, with a couple of other items $25 is doable)
> 
> I checked through my Sobeys and Metro personal offers and don't see anything worthwhile.



I did the Shell one this month and they posted the 100 AM almost immediately when I was done. 
Thank you for the Rexall reminder! I don't have one close by and my LnG rarely work, so I always feel like I am (not) chasing them. I actually have 2 LnG that I could go for tomorrow when I will actually be in the area. I'll also be checking to see if my Rexall has M&M Meats. If they do...._*that*_ alone would be worth the drive.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, I didn't really understand. I'm thinking of calling, I wasn't the first they turned away.  The employee that served me said that when he came in the codes were no longer being accepted, he said he called the manager earlier and they said the promo was supposed to end yesterday (July 30), that's why they couldn't be entered.  He tried entering my code anyway since I now owed him for ice cream, then said it didn't work. This was Cambridge, Ontario.


*I would have handed the ice cream back and walked away! Sorry, you have to honour the terms of the offer buddy. Our store didn't do anything other that write the codes on a piece of paper taped to the counter (not too high tech!) Can't wait to see how they handle the ice cream sammich promo today ... give me my freebie *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would have handed the ice cream back and walked away! Sorry, you have to honour the terms of the offer buddy. Our store didn't do anything other that write the codes on a piece of paper taped to the counter (not too high tech!) Can't wait to see how they handle* the ice cream sammich promo today* ... give me my freebie *


What is this you speak of???  ice cream sammich promo??  Today?
My store only wrote the codes down as well.  DH said we should just take a coupon back for a second go, lol.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good deal from Lowe’s especially if you need to make a large purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> What is this you speak of???  ice cream sammich promo??  Today?
> My store only wrote the codes down as well.  DH said we should just take a coupon back for a second go, lol.


*here you go! Just show your card and pick a massive sammich 
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would have handed the ice cream back and walked away! Sorry, you have to honour the terms of the offer buddy. Our store didn't do anything other that write the codes on a piece of paper taped to the counter (not too high tech!) Can't wait to see how they handle the ice cream sammich promo today ... give me my freebie *



That thought crossed my mind but I was trying not to ruin a nice evening getting ice cream with my daughter, those moments are too few.  I'll likely be calling them next week, I posted mostly to see if anyone else bought on the last day.

Enjoy your sandwich!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> That thought crossed my mind but I was trying not to ruin a nice evening getting ice cream with my daughter, those moments are too few.  I'll likely be calling them next week, I posted mostly to see if anyone else bought on the last day.
> 
> Enjoy your sandwich!


Post something on their Facebook page...that will get you a lot further than a phone call.  I actually borderline hate that those types of posts get action. However, that's how it's done now.   I've done it a couple of times when I had an on going problem that I felt like I was getting the brush off and was literally at my wits end....once was Bell and I got resolution within a day on something that had gone on for 8 months.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Post something on their Facebook page...that will get you a lot further than a phone call.  I actually borderline hate that those types of posts get action. However, that's how it's done now.   I've done it a couple of times when I had an on going problem that I felt like I was getting the brush off and was literally at my wits end....once was Bell and I got resolution within a day on something that had gone on for 8 months.



social media is definitely the way to go!

once, we missed a connecting flight (through no fault of ours—customs at pearson was a nightmare). while i tried to deal with a gate agent, my wife got on twitter. she had a resolution before the gate agent even fully understood the problem. it took an extra 8 hours to get to mickey, but we flew first class the rest of the way there, got upgraded seats on the way home, and 250$ us credit each.


----------



## kimbert

I just received this email (I have a BMO mastercard):


----------



## cari12

kimbert said:


> I just received this email (I have a BMO mastercard):
> View attachment 422349



I got this too and of course opted in. It’ll be interesting to see what kind of offers they have for this promo. The entries for a draw are not enticing at all so I won’t go out of my way for this one but a few bonus miles never hurt if it’s offers I can use anyways. 
Also, does this mean no big mile promo like Back to School?


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thinking that AM is trying all kinds of different smaller promotions this year to keep people using their cards throughout the year instead of the usual big promotions.

When they have a big promotion many collectors use multiple accounts to maximize their earning. These smaller promotions make it less advantageous to do that. They may be on to something. Only time will tell.

In years gone by there were only two "big" promotions per year so these little promotions are all a bonus if they work for you.


----------



## Disney Addicted

These smaller promotions are having the opposite effect on me.  Instead of spending, I have been cutting way back.  Usually I earn 25,000+ in a year.  So far this year, I have only earned 8,369.  I would think stores would rather want me spending but they are not offering enough.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Disney Addicted said:


> These smaller promotions are having the opposite effect on me.  Instead of spending, I have been cutting way back.  Usually I earn 25,000+ in a year.  So far this year, I have only earned 8,369.  I would think stores would rather want me spending but they are not offering enough.


Same with me.  I'm getting more PC points this year instead of AM.  Hopefully there is a decent back to school promo to boost up my points.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Round Up Contest Aug 6 --Sept 15 2019
Dang
last night this site had the sponsors listed ,,,,today the list is gone,,
I should have taken a screenshot of it.
https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soonFacts
https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/faqs
Well it should go live by Tuesday Aug 6

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles Round Up Contest Aug 6 --Sept 15 2019
> Dang
> last night this site had the sponsors listed ,,,,today the list is gone,,
> I should have taken a screenshot of it.
> https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soonFacts
> https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/faqs
> Well it should go live by Tuesday Aug 6
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


 *I looked at the list and I didn't notice any missing,  pretty sure it's all of them.  I still won't be trying hard,  it came with a stupid high threshold spend for very tiny rewards and it's only for entries into the contest.  Unless there's different information when the promo launches my Mastercard will stay in my wallet unless I'm at Costco or zehrs,  I have better return on the AMEX *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I looked at the list and I didn't notice any missing,  pretty sure it's all of them.  I still won't be trying hard,  it came with a stupid high threshold spend for very tiny rewards and it's only for entries into the contest.  Unless there's different information when the promo launches my Mastercard will stay in my wallet unless I'm at Costco or zehrs,  I have better return on the AMEX *



Ahhh if it's only entries into the contest then I probably won't be doing it either.
I was hoping for airmiles from the sponsors.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone else get an email from Staples about 20X AM on a $100 online spend?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhh if it's only entries into the contest then I probably won't be doing it either.
> I was hoping for airmiles from the sponsors.
> Hugs
> Mel



*there will be offers,  says you need to use 3 to get one entry and 5 will give you 3 entries but I'm not expecting them to be very big.  If they are then I'll eat my words and perhaps try to use one or two *


----------



## flower_petals

Off topic but I keep getting redirected with Telus popup spam. I've cleaned my phone it's driving me crazy. Only when using this site


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> Off topic but I keep getting redirected with Telus popup spam. I've cleaned my phone it's driving me crazy. Only when using this site


*in the Disboards? Yeah me too but mine are either Roger's or stupid casino wheels.  It's been a reported problem since the most recent update to the boards and has zero to do with your phone.  Just a pia, I hit my back button repeatedly till I get back to the page I want *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I looked at the list and I didn't notice any missing,  pretty sure it's all of them.  I still won't be trying hard,  it came with a stupid high threshold spend for very tiny rewards and it's only for entries into the contest.  Unless there's different information when the promo launches my Mastercard will stay in my wallet unless I'm at Costco or zehrs,  I have better return on the AMEX *



i think there’s a small miles reward for using the card period. i don’t remember the amounts, maybe 50 miles if you spend 350$ and 100 if you spend 700$?


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> These smaller promotions are having the opposite effect on me.  Instead of spending, I have been cutting way back.  Usually I earn 25,000+ in a year.  So far this year, I have only earned 8,369.  I would think stores would rather want me spending but they are not offering enough.



I feel the same way. I enjoy doing the bigger promotions and then going into a routine earning phase. Keeping track of the smaller promotions is a lot of work for not a lot of payback. I find I will do one if I was planning on spending (at that store or in that manner) in the next few weeks anyway but I'm not going out of my way to just do them.

The Christmas in July one for instance. I could have easily found things to purchase and got the 300 AM but these days I'm all about maximizing miles for $'s spent. I don't have a trip planned for next year so I'm not in a rush to earn lots of extra miles. As soon as AM releases the new Disney ticket prices I may be back at it as I will have to earn enough for 7 or 8 tickets for 2022 but for now I'm not in  a rush.


----------



## BayLakeDVC

hdrolfe said:


> The airmiles were taken for my MNSSHP tickets so I assume I'll be getting them soon! I have a few airmiles left and think I'll get Calypso tickets for the summer, we are off all of August and it might be a fun excursion, like a warm up to Disney and it's water parks.


How many airmiles did you pay for the tickets?  We just put in a request with the Onyx personal shopper for 2 adults 1 child for Oct 6.  Wondering what I can expect.


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *in the Disboards? Yeah me too but mine are either Roger's or stupid casino wheels.  It's been a reported problem since the most recent update to the boards and has zero to do with your phone.  Just a pia, I hit my back button repeatedly till I get back to the page I want *


Yes!  So annoying.  Thanks I usually close out and start again, but will hit that back button!


----------



## bababear_50

BayLakeDVC said:


> How many airmiles did you pay for the tickets?  We just put in a request with the Onyx personal shopper for 2 adults 1 child for Oct 6.  Wondering what I can expect.


This is what Heather (Hdrolfe) posted back a few pages.....................
"I just got my quote, 2500 for the tickets. So I am jumping on that! I wonder if they get mailed or what... either way, I'm very happy so thank you so much for mentioning this because even though I know, and have read, that people get quotes for things, I never would have thought to do this for MNSSHP! and we will have such a fun time at the party on the last night of our trip now   "

I believe this was for one adult and one child..........................

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

BayLakeDVC said:


> How many airmiles did you pay for the tickets?  We just put in a request with the Onyx personal shopper for 2 adults 1 child for Oct 6.  Wondering what I can expect.



2500 airmiles for one adult and one child for Aug 30 party. Not sure how that breaks down into the adult vs child tickets though.


----------



## Disney Addicted

2 adults for the September 2 party ($79 tickets) was 2,400 air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

I got a virtual (targeted email) scratch card from Metro
click on the scratch card and erase the grey area,,,
mine is spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles,,with the drought at Sobeys and Foodland I'll take it.
I also have a couple of targeted offers at Metro for things that I actually need.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I got a virtual (targeted email) scratch card from Metro
> click on the scratch card and erase the grey area,,,
> mine is spend $25.00 get 25 airmiles,,with the drought at Sobeys and Foodland I'll take it.
> I also have a couple of targeted offers at Metro for things that I actually need.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



*mine was use 95 cash miles get 25 . Not gunna be using that!*


----------



## ottawamom

I just deleted the emails from Metro. Now I will have to go back into my trash to check out and see if there was something to them. I thought at first that they were just recipes.

I didn't get anything


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will be able to completed the Round Up promo since my only credit card is the BMO W/E Air Miles one (1 mile for $10 charged).  $700 charged in 4-5 weeks is easy peasy for me since I get my groceries at Sobeys and Lawtons, Gas at Irving and Shell, etc.  

But I am holding out on back to school shopping for another big promo! ugh


----------



## bababear_50

Quick question for those that have bought a $50.00 Gift card at Shell.
Did you get 20 bonus airmiles only or a few extra miles for every $20.00 spent?
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question for those that have bought a $50.00 Gift card at Shell.
> Did you get 20 bonus airmiles only or a few extra miles for every $20.00 spent?
> Thanks
> Mel


I got 25 Miles yesterday for a $50 Amazon card.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question for those that have bought a $50.00 Gift card at Shell.
> Did you get 20 bonus airmiles only or a few extra miles for every $20.00 spent?
> Thanks
> Mel


I have never received bonus on gift cards I bought from my Shell even though I'm sure to purchase the right ones.  I just figured my shell doesn't participate.  Sadly.


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question for those that have bought a $50.00 Gift card at Shell.
> Did you get 20 bonus airmiles only or a few extra miles for every $20.00 spent?
> Thanks
> Mel


I also received 5 AM for in-store purchase  and when I filled up 1AM.  So the max I received was 26AM


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks everyone
I will chat with Airmiles when they are back on Tuesday,,,I only got 5 airmiles per card (I bought 2 $50.00 Keg Gift Cards).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Email Coupon Spend $50.00 get 80 Airmiles
Good 3 day Mon5 -Wednesday7th
Hugs
Mel
http://view.e.rexall.ca/?qs=a8173d0...050d74f946aa770b935c5c3ac10cb990017636f2df07f


----------



## flower_petals

The tickets for the CNE are around 400am. That includes rides. Does it covers shows and stuff? I've never been. And is it an all day thing? We would only have 4-5 hours. I want to via rail from Windsor and stop there and take a later train to Niagara.  Is it worth the miles? 1300am appox for the 3 of us.


----------



## dancin Disney style

flower_petals said:


> The tickets for the CNE are around 400am. That includes rides. Does it covers shows and stuff? I've never been. And is it an all day thing? We would only have 4-5 hours. I want to via rail from Windsor and stop there and take a later train to Niagara.  Is it worth the miles? 1300am appox for the 3 of us.


Yes, shows are included.  Is it worth it?  That’s a subjective answer. Some will say yes others no way.  IMO, if you have an all inclusive ride pass and like the rides then yes.  You could easily spend a few hours just on rides.  Aside from that there just isn’t a whole lot there anymore.  However, that’s coming from someone who growing up went 4-5 times a year but stopped about 15 years ago and now goes only once and not every year.   Since you’ve never been I think you should go but with no expectations. No expectations = no disappointment.

If you do opt to go don’t miss the Superdogs show...make sure to get there a good 30 min early to get a seat.  Also the ice show is pretty good. If you are there over Labour Day weekend there is also the Air Show in the afternoon but it goes on for a long time...I can’t remember exactly how long but more than an hour.

4-5 hours is a touch light on time...6 is better and the grounds don’t even open until 10am.


----------



## bababear_50

In all honesty I did not know that the email I got spend 25 get 25 at Metro was going to be a wait and see kind of offer,,,the list I am amassing for we will post at a later date for Airmiles is growing and growing,,,I even have to keep a list. (Waiting for 5 offers to post).
If Rexall can post fast why do we have to wait for these other offers?,,ok enough ranting on and on.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Took a quick look at the Round Up offers for BC, nothing too great and entries to the draw are not motivating for me. I opted in for the BMO MasterCard  offer- should easily do the $350 at partners, $700 is a stretch but I’m not going out of my way for it. I’ll also do the Safeway buy $200 gift card get 100 AM. Not the best return on gift cards we’ve seen but I will spend these so might as well get this bonus.


----------



## bababear_50

My Morning Chat 
Shell has a limit on what can be made on Airmiles for Gift Cards.

Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.6:48 AM
KARL Connected6:48 AM


KARLHello Melanie, how may I assist you today?6:49 AM
MELANIE Hi I did not receive the proper miles for a purchase from shell I bought 2 $50.00 Keg gift cards and should have received 20 bonus airmiles for each card but only received 5 for each one so I am missing a total of 30 airmiles. Shell at Thomas street Aug 4th paid via mastercard.
Also Airmiles Roundup promo is directing me to a sign that say the Mega Miles Promo has ended,,
6:52 AM

KARLI can definitely understand your concern Melanie and am happy to hear that you were able to take advantage of the Shell Gift Card Offer. I do believe that Bonus Miles for your purchase will be posted separately but am going to check into this for you in a couple of minutes.
Can I please ask you to confirm if your email address is: ?
6:53 AM

MELANIE hi this is the 4 gift card purchase there (Shell) and all the rest have posted right away on the receipt except this time.
yes that is my email address
6:53 AM

KARLMelanie, I have just sent an email to our IT Team informing them that we are all unable to access the Round Up Contest Offers and terms/conditions. I am pretty sure this matter will be fixed in a couple of hours and I apologize very sincerely for the inconvenience caused. Thank you very much once again for bringing this to our notice.6:54 AM
MELANIE  No problem 6:55 AM

KARLThank you for your patience Melanie. I have just checked the terms and conditions of the Shell Gift Cards Offer and can inform you that every Collector is only able to earn a maximum of 100 Bonus AIR MILES through this Promotion. Since you have already made 5 purchases to earn the 100 Miles, you will not be eligible to earn any additional Bonus Miles when you purchase Gift Cards.
I am sorry that I have to share this information with you this morning and know it is not what you want to hear. Thanks for your understanding in this matter Melanie.

Oh well
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I guess our back to school promos aren't going to happen at this point. I should have done Christmas in July! Grrr

I will be very surprised if there is a promo before STB at this point.


----------



## flower_petals

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, shows are included.  Is it worth it?  That’s a subjective answer. Some will say yes others no way.  IMO, if you have an all inclusive ride pass and like the rides then yes.  You could easily spend a few hours just on rides.  Aside from that there just isn’t a whole lot there anymore.  However, that’s coming from someone who growing up went 4-5 times a year but stopped about 15 years ago and now goes only once and not every year.   Since you’ve never been I think you should go but with no expectations. No expectations = no disappointment.
> 
> If you do opt to go don’t miss the Superdogs show...make sure to get there a good 30 min early to get a seat.  Also the ice show is pretty good. If you are there over Labour Day weekend there is also the Air Show in the afternoon but it goes on for a long time...I can’t remember exactly how long but more than an hour.
> 
> 4-5 hours is a touch light on time...6 is better and the grounds don’t even open until 10am.


Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

Just checked the new promotion and it still isn't fixed. I got sent to Mega Miles from March.

Sorry to hear about the GC ordeal Mel. I wonder if they will be putting limits on all GC offers from here on in. I hope not.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Roundup Promo link for anyone not finding it (this has been already posted on previous pages):

https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/home


----------



## cari12

Anyone looking for AM 2019 Disneyland parkhoppers, they’re discounted up to 250 miles until Aug 12. Here’s hoping this means they’re about to post the 2020 ones so I can get a final AM goal for our spring break trip.


----------



## Ormond gigli

tinkerone said:


> I have never received bonus on gift cards I bought from my Shell even though I'm sure to purchase the right ones.  I just figured my shell doesn't participate.  Sadly.


The shell by my house never gives out any miles besides the base mile for filling up. I go to other shell locations and they work fine.


----------



## bababear_50

wow $200 Gift card is a jump for Sobeys and Foodland,,
I'm out for this Round UP)
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> wow $200 Gift card is a jump for Sobeys and Foodland,,
> I'm out for this Round UP)
> Hugs
> Mel



yeah, no kidding!

For me, the killer is that it is a contest entry rather than miles-no thank you!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Not a fan of the "entries" type of promo.  I'm sorry, I spend money to get AM that I can actually use, I don't gamble with them... 
Had to stock up this weekend, not the best earnings, but we needed the items anyway.  Spent $220, only earned 140


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> wow $200 Gift card is a jump for Sobeys and Foodland,,
> I'm out for this Round UP)
> Hugs
> Mel



Disappointed when I saw that, I'm wondering if this will be the new norm.


----------



## marchingstar

i agree that this promo is really not the greatest we’ve seen. the offers available in my region are honestly really weird, including a boxing gear store? 

i’m not going out of my way to participate. i think i’ll make 3 without trying, and possibly all 5, but the possible prize instead of a plain old reward is not at all motivating.


----------



## Days In the Sun

After first run through the promo, my list is as follows:

BMO opt-in: My BMO cc gives 1% return, adding this promo would be 2.43%, slightly higher than my regular cc which gives me 2%.

Sobeys:  I've been hoping for a gift card promo, disappointing return but I'll take it, I'm almost out of gift cards. I'll likely pay for some with my BMO cc.

Shell: I know this offer isn't new but I haven't used it yet.  Husband and daughter have in-store offers and I already planned to pick up a couple Amazon gift cards before the promo ends.

Airmilesshops: Pretty sure I'm passing unless there is something I need quickly/awesome deal on.  The round-up offer goes until August 19 which ends way to early to entice many back to school buyers.  I think there will a second Back to School airmilesshops promo or at least a second round-up offer beginning August 20.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I hate to say that I called this happening this year, but it looks like it did  No Back (or Pack) to School promo, instead a "contest" with only a chance to win $500 in gift cards --and only 125 winners in each region. As some of you have mentioned even the coupons aren't that great -- thresholds are HUGE and the return isn't even coming close to my 1:1 ratio. The only one that might do that is the Rexall offer of spend $30 on head-to-toe stuff and get 50 miles, it should be able to combine with the Thursday flyer offer of spend $50 get 100 miles that has been happening for the last several months.*

*My suggestion to anyone who is enticed by this promo is to NOT do the "freebie-ish" offers --MissFresh, Samsung Pay, Rewarding Your Opinion (and any others I've missed on first glance) -- because they will more than likely be included in the (possible) Shop the Block promo in Nov/Dec which *should* allow you to actually get some miles!

I'm not planning on doing a separate thread for this promo, unless anyone thinks it might be helpful, because I don't see it generating much interest. I will put a link in the first post for the promo so we can find it easily.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Figured I would take the time to search out the info on last year's TWO "school" related promos while waiting for the flyer links to go live (they're very dismal on first glance BTW)
> 
> One promo was called PACK to School and it included some coupons/offers to use at different stores, each offer gave you one entry into a contest for $5,000 credit with WestJet. That ran from August 9th - September 9th
> 
> The other promo was call BACK to School and required online shopping of at least $20 per transaction. 2 = 100 miles, 3 = 300 miles and 5 = 1000 miles. That was a royal PIA .. we had a 26 page thread active during the promo and  FOUR of them were completely full of our chatter over getting the danged miles posted properly. It was a massive EPIC FAIL on their part. This one ran from August 7th - September 9th
> 
> Will they have something similar to either of these promos this August? Don't think any of us can answer that at this point in time BUT if they do and it looks like it would help things move smoother, I'll start a separate thread!*



@Donald - my hero, I went back to this post of yours and felt that Round Up is replacing PACK to school and the Back to School airmilesshops promo *MAY* start August 20, when the Round Up airmilesshops offer expires.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, I am going to do the BMO, Sobeys and Lawton's offers as they will likely be their respective flyer offers anyways.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> @Donald - my hero, I went back to this post of yours and felt that Round Up is replacing PACK to school and the Back to School airmilesshops promo *MAY* start August 20, when the Round Up airmilesshops offer expires.


*That's a possibility, but unless they drop the threshold that's currently at $100 there's no way I'll be doing it!!!!!! Fingers crossed because I always have a list sitting on my desk of things I can order online.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's a possibility, but unless they drop the threshold that's currently at $100 there's no way I'll be doing it!!!!!! Fingers crossed because I always have a list sitting on my desk of things I can order online.*



My thoughts are that it would be a major marketing blunder to offer Christmas in July, when everyone is usually on holidays, and cancel a Back to School promo when everyone is usually shopping.  I do however also think August 20 is pretty late to start a Back to School promo (two weeks before school goes back) but maybe they wanted to switch to a 2 week promo.  All hypothetical ... I'm waiting for a better deal too.


----------



## cari12

alohamom said:


> yeah, no kidding!
> 
> For me, the killer is that it is a contest entry rather than miles-no thank you!



Agreed! I want to earn miles, not enter a lottery!
Although it would be great if at least one of the amazing AirMiles hunters on this board won something in this promo.


----------



## ottawamom

Went to see Toy Story 4 this morning, back now and finally had an opportunity to go through the Round-up promotion. I won't be doing it for the contest entry but I will do several of the retail offers for their bonus AM. Metro, Sobeys (GC), Shell (GC), Rexall and BMO. The GC I need now and I consider them to be free AM. Metro, I've been using my cash AM at the store and taking the cash saved and putting it aside, so this is just part of what I'm doing these days anyway.

I do believe that AM is changing up the way they are doing promotions. More often and offering fewer bonus AM. This will reduce the number of people who do multiple cards (just not worth it) and keep people shopping in order to get those bonus AM. I hope they don't change the format of "Shop the Block".


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> My thoughts are that it would be a major marketing blunder to offer Christmas in July, when everyone is usually on holidays, and cancel a Back to School promo when everyone is usually shopping.  I do however also think August 20 is pretty late to start a Back to School promo (two weeks before school goes back) but maybe they wanted to switch to a 2 week promo.  All hypothetical ... I'm waiting for a better deal too.


*It also doesn't even address the fact that they rarely (if ever) have 2 promos overlapping. Looking at my records the bonus from one promo will post before long before the next one starts:*


*Shop the Block 2018 posted Feb 14th and  Mega Miles started March 21st*
*Online mess 2018 posted (finally for some) Oct 25th and Shop the Block started Nov 15th*
*Mega Miles 2018 posted May 30th and Online mess started August 7th*
*Now this is different in that it's only a contest, so perhaps they *might* add another BUT I'm thinking what might happen is there will be a different *offer* for the online shopping within in the contest -- it's very odd that the current one doesn't run for the entire time frame. These are only the musing of The Duck and should be taken with a grain of salt -- I am by no means an expert!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

I'll be scanning for some half decent airmiles in the flyers tonight.
Last week was  ,,,hoping for a better week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

So now that I have looked at the new promo. I wont be chasing the points, but without trying or buying anything I dont need, I will be able to get the 5 stores. Sobeys, urban fresh, foodland, shell, and metro.
Yes the points back on the GC are half of what they were, and the cards themselves are more in dollar value, I still buy them, so free points. I almost always buy the max and they are gone before the next promo. But I am buying the lotto tickets for the company, so they eat up a lot of the GC themselves and money that really doesnt come from me.
Interesting looking at the fine print for Shell and what counts. either a $25 or $50 GC for the lotto gets you 20am. Well I think I will be buying the $25 ones for better bang for buck. All promos are max 5 cards.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *It also doesn't even address the fact that they rarely (if ever) have 2 promos overlapping. Looking at my records the bonus from one promo will post before long before the next one starts:*
> 
> 
> *Shop the Block 2018 posted Feb 14th and  Mega Miles started March 21st*
> *Online mess 2018 posted (finally for some) Oct 25th and Shop the Block started Nov 15th*
> *Mega Miles 2018 posted May 30th and Online mess started August 7th*
> *Now this is different in that it's only a contest, so perhaps they *might* add another BUT I'm thinking what might happen is there will be a different *offer* for the online shopping within in the contest -- it's very odd that the current one doesn't run for the entire time frame. These are only the musing of The Duck and should be taken with a grain of salt -- I am by no means an expert!!!*



I just noticed that ebates is running Back to School Bonanza promo Aug 6 to Aug 19 (I have a one page mailed flyer from them from a few months ago that I kept), then are switching to Super Cash Back Party Aug 28 to Sept 16.  Since the Round-up Airmilesshops' offer runs the same dates Aug 6 to Aug 19,  perhaps airmiles switched the dates to match.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I see that the Sobeys and Foodland giftcard promo require a coupon and are the same code, which I imagine means you can't max out at Sobeys and go to Foodland for more gift cards ???? I don't know the answer, just throwing this out there, this won't effect me for this promo but just a heads up.  Sobeys Urban Fresh is a different code.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall flyer starting Friday, on Smartcanucks, Airmiles MegaMiles next week so lots of individual product offers:

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/434320-rexall-gta-aug-9-15-a-canada/#post6997087


----------



## ottawamom

What I really want to see is the Sobeys flyer!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> wow $200 Gift card is a jump for Sobeys and Foodland,,
> I'm out for this Round UP)
> Hugs
> Mel



I'm not happy with the return on the gift card.   I can deal with the $50 increase but I am   with the decrease in air miles. Boo!!

As long as I can still purchase Shell gift cards I will purchase 5 on my air miles card.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> What I really want to see is the Sobeys flyer!


ditto!

it’s gotta be blue friday this week, right?


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, I'm another on not thrilled with the Round Up Contest. 

After scanning the offers, I will probably get:

Thrifty Foods Gift Card - I still have some from the last promo but I'll use the gc eventually so might as well get 100am along with it.
Rexall - I can definitely scrape together $30 worth of stuff
Shell - Anyone know if this is the exact same offer that has been around all Summer for $50 gift cards? If so, then I can't do it because I have already received the100am maximum.  
I might be able to do the airmilesshop.ca one for my 3rd but there is no way I will get 5.

Boo to this promo!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell GO+ bonus day August 14, personal offer from email.

Looks like I can participate this time, 1 am per litre offer.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1325148?page=13
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1325329

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1325155
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1325156
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Phooey - no Blue Friday.


----------



## Aladora

Ugh, Thrifty Foods is a giant bust this week!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Shell GO+ bonus day August 14, personal offer from email.
> 
> Looks like I can participate this time, 1 am per litre offer.



My Shell GO+ bonus offer is 50 bonus miles when I fill up with V-Power.  Hmm...  I'll have to see if I can time this right somehow.  It's a week away and my tank is 1/4 full.

If I do the offer, I will make sure to only put in 25L.  The last time my husband had this offer and I told him 25L only!  He put in closer to 38L and the cost was just WOW.

EDITED:  I just check my husband's e-mail and he got the 1 bonus mile per litre e-mail.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> My Shell GO+ bonus offer is 50 bonus miles when I fill up with V-Power.  Hmm...  I'll have to see if I can time this right somehow.  It's a week away and my tank is 1/4 full.
> 
> If I do the offer, I will make sure to only put in 25L.  The last time my husband had this offer and I told him 25L only!  He put in closer to 38L and the cost was just WOW.
> 
> EDITED:  I just check my husband's e-mail and he got the 1 bonus mile per litre e-mail.



I got the V-Power one too but I would have to be on very empty to make this work (Toyota Yaris) and also not worth it to me as I use the cheapest level of gas,,not V-Power.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well unless Sobeys has some in store promos I am out for Airmiles grocery shopping this week. I am worried that the coupon through the Roundup for Sobeys says *Gift Cards cannot be used to buy Gift Cards*,,I don't remember this in previous coupons,,but maybe I am wrong.I usually throw a Shell gas card into the grocery shop.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just a heads up to anyone doing the GC offer at Shell. Each GC must be purchased separately. Live and learn, I didn't read the details closely enough and they say 20AM max per transaction, 5 transactions per day, 100AM max per collector.I purchased two in the same transaction and only 20AM showed up so I'm out 20AM,   . Not the end of the world as I was doing the purchase to get over the $700 mark for the BMO bonus with Round-up.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone buying the Lottery card can I buy a card and stockpile it till Birthday/Christmas or is this something that has to be used in a certain timeframe?
And each $25.00 cards get the 20 airmiles right?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Is that at Shell also? From their T&C "either $25 or $50 OLG. " So you are good to go. Is the maximum on the GC over all GC or are you just  capped out on say Amazon at 100AM but then you could do another 100AM with Lottery GC?

https://lottery.olg.ca/en-ca/gift-cards for details on the Lottery GC


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Is that at Shell also?



Yes at Shell .
I have a son who enjoys buying lottery tickets but his Birthday isn't till Dec so I thought of buying a few now and putting them away till then.I've never bought lottery gift card before so I don't know how they work.
Thanks Ottawamom for the OLG info!! Hugs Hon!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Is that at Shell also? From their T&C "either $25 or $50 OLG. " So you are good to go. Is the maximum on the GC over all GC or are you just  capped out on say Amazon at 100AM but then you could do another 100AM with Lottery GC?


I'm not sure,,the verbage (T&C) says * maximum 100 bonus points per collector account for this offer*
now if you have a secondary card you could do it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Well unless Sobeys has some in store promos I am out for Airmiles grocery shopping this week. I am worried that the coupon through the Roundup for Sobeys says *Gift Cards cannot be used to buy Gift Cards*,,I don't remember this in previous coupons,,but maybe I am wrong.I usually throw a Shell gas card into the grocery shop.
> Hugs
> Mel



Sigh...   I've always been able to purchase other gift cards in the past with the grocery gift card.  Now I wonder.  I guess I'll test it buy purchasing only 1 gift card at Foodland tomorrow and seeing if I can throw in Shell gift cards with a minimal grocery purchase.  If it works, I'll buy a few more.  If not, then I'm done with their grocery gift cards.

I found this on Sobey's web page.   "Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  I don't recall the wording in the past so I don't know if this is new or not.

https://www.sobeys.com/en/gift-cards-every-occasion/


----------



## spiffgirl101

Wow, there really is an air miles drought.  The Sobeys flyer has barely anything. 

My personal offers at Sobeys are pretty good though and surprisingly all stuff I actually need this week - threshold spend of $75+35 am (not the best, but I usually get close to $75 anyway), buy $15 worth of steak get 20 miles, buy $10 chicken breast, get 15 am, plus extra miles for broccoli and pineapple, and 2 boxes of KD. I rarely buy sparkling water anymore since I got my SodaStream, but we are going on a road trip soon so they would come in handy, and I get 8 am for one case.  So if I buy everything in my offers I will get 91 miles, plus whatever else I can scrounge up from the flyer or in-store promo.

I am still debating whether to get the Sobeys gift cards on that Round Up offer, I am on a pretty strict budget right now, but it would pay for the next few weeks of shopping, plus the bonus miles.

Oh, and I made it to Onyx status last week!  My status hasn't changed on the site yet, but I have earned 6,284 miles this year And before I found this group I thought getting Gold status was hard!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Even if you purchase one Sobeys gift card, you can put it aside for when they do have a Blue Friday or some other big air miles promotion.  Then you earn a second time on that gift card.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Even if you purchase one Sobeys gift card, you can put it aside for when they do have a Blue Friday or some other big air miles promotion.  Then you earn a second time on that gift card.



Great point-I always kind of forget that-thank you!


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Just a heads up to anyone doing the GC offer at Shell. Each GC must be purchased separately. Live and learn, I didn't read the details closely enough and they say 20AM max per transaction, 5 transactions per day, 100AM max per collector.I purchased two in the same transaction and only 20AM showed up so I'm out 20AM,   . Not the end of the world as I was doing the purchase to get over the $700 mark for the BMO bonus with Round-up.



Is the Shell GC offer a targeted one or is it open to all collectors?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I got the V-Power one too but I would have to be on very empty to make this work (Toyota Yaris) and also not worth it to me as I use the cheapest level of gas,,not V-Power.
> Hugs
> Mel



I passed on this one last time, I usually buy regular.  In regards to fill-ups, after being caught short a few times, I bought a gas can and take it occasionally when I think I may not get to the minimum.  However, I still managed to miss a fill up this year, no gas can and could only get in 23.8L.


----------



## Aliciahere

Hmmm, are there two Shell GC promos that can be combined right now? One that is loaded on my App, and the other that is part of the Round Up promo? They have different start dates, and they say they are combinable


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Sigh...   I've always been able to purchase other gift cards in the past with the grocery gift card.  Now I wonder.  I guess I'll test it buy purchasing only 1 gift card at Foodland tomorrow and seeing if I can throw in Shell gift cards with a minimal grocery purchase.  If it works, I'll buy a few more.  If not, then I'm done with their grocery gift cards.
> 
> I found this on Sobey's web page.   "Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  I don't recall the wording in the past so I don't know if this is new or not.
> 
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/gift-cards-every-occasion/



That wording has been there for quite some time. It's not new. They don't have the restriction programmed into the cash so it's up to the individual cashier to enforce the rule, if they even know about it.



alohamom said:


> Is the Shell GC offer a targeted one or is it open to all collectors?



It's on their website and also the Round-up contest. It's not a targeted offer. 

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
go to the terms and conditions at the bottom of the page to see specifically which GC are included.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

wow...I'm really disappointed in Safeway / Sobey flyer this week.  Sadly...there is not much for us in the west in there.  I did notice that the magnum ice cream treats have AM attached to them.  So I might buy a few of those...but other than that...not much of my money will go to Safeway this week.  Guess No Frills/ Superstore will get my money this week.  

I won't be participating in the latest contest either.  I don't think I will even qualify for the 3 - 5 participating sponsors for some extra AM with our bmo cc.    I need better offers to spend my hard earned money on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> That wording has been there for quite some time. It's not new. They don't have the restriction programmed into the cash so it's up to the individual cashier to enforce the rule, if they even know about it.



Awesome!  Then unless they start making Cashiers crack down on this I should be good.  I'll test with one card tomorrow at Foodland.  If it works, I'll do a bunch more.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Sigh...   I've always been able to purchase other gift cards in the past with the grocery gift card.  Now I wonder.  I guess I'll test it buy purchasing only 1 gift card at Foodland tomorrow and seeing if I can throw in Shell gift cards with a minimal grocery purchase.  If it works, I'll buy a few more.  If not, then I'm done with their grocery gift cards.
> 
> I found this on Sobey's web page.   "Corporate Gift Cards (“Cards”) have no value until activated. Cards are valid at participating stores in Canada. Cards can be used for all in-store purchases except another Corporate Gift Card (grocery, fuel or liquor) or as prohibited by law."  I don't recall the wording in the past so I don't know if this is new or not.
> 
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/gift-cards-every-occasion/


The wording has always been there. It’s our luck if we can use the gift card to buy the Shell and LCBO gift cards. I just keep going to the ones that allow it.


----------



## bababear_50

My experience at Shell
I bought a 25.00 Lottery card ,,actually did 4 of them in separate transactions,,each receipt posted 22 airmiles,,,this was on my son's card.
Next I tried one $25.00 Lottery card on my Airmiles card--NO GO....apparently I've already hit my limit by buying the Amazon cards in Aug.....................

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I want to give a huge thanks to everyone who has been on the ball today and answered all the questions that have popped up, I've been following along and doing my best to keep up. 
I think the only one that slipped past without an answer is @Aliciahere wondering if the 2 offers for Shell gift cards are different or not -- one in the App and one in the Round Up promo. I'm thinking the answer is no, even though the app will tell you it's "loaded to card" the offers from Shell never need to be loaded & *MOST* don't need coupons (the exception to this is during Shop the Block and Mega Miles when you need to use coupons to actually earn miles) The wording "can be combined with other bonus offers" means you could also buy any of the other offers at the same time and get the miles for BOTH (currently things like 3 red bulls gets you 20 miles)*


----------



## bababear_50

I'm more confused than when I first started this chat
My conclusion is Shell is not going to honour the overlapping two promos...Just My Honest Opinion.


Live Chat
Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.3:23 PM
STEPHEN Connected3:25 PM

STEPHENHello Melanie. How can I help?3:25 PM
MELANIE Hi
In the month of Aug I purchased a few 50 gift cards from Shell,,,,,,,Now with the new roundup promo Shell is offering gift cards at 20 airmiles per gift card purchase max 100$ per collector card. Question are they two separate promotions or one?
Today I only got 2 airmiles when I should have gotten 22/
3:27 PM
STEPHENOkay. kindly give me a moment while I look up the specific details of that promotion.3:28 PM
MELANIE I think the issue is that they are either promos going on at the same time and you can only get airmiles from one or are the two promos separate and you can earn 100 airmiles from both.3:29 PM

STEPHENI don't seem to have the details on that specific promo.3:30 PM
MELANIE one moment please3:30 PM

STEPHENThere are a number of Shell promotions on right now. In the promotional Ts&Cs it will stipulate if you can combine separate promotions.3:31 PM
MELANIE https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
3:32 PM

STEPHENThank you.
Hi Melanie, thank you for sharing that.
Yes it can be combined with other bonus offers.
This is part of the Round Up Promotion and if you purchase the stated Gift Cards in that offer you will get 20 bonus miles.
In addition, if you made an in store purchase of their select products, then you will also get the miles for that.
3:35 PM

MELANIE so is it not posting because I've reached my limit of 100 bonus airmiles from the Aug gift card purchase,,and I will not be able to do the Roundup offer at Shell?3:35 PM

STEPHENNo. Bonus miles are posted later.3:36 PM
MELANIE I'm am sorry if I am not explaining it right3:36 PM

STEPHEN What you should be seeing on your Account first the the base miles earned from Shell. The bonus miles will be posted after.3:36 PM
MELANIE But they were posted today on my sons airmiles card (5x 25.00 Lottery Gift Cards ) 5 seperate transactions all reciepts showed 22 airmiles.3:37 PM


STEPHEN So I do see you shopped at Shell on August 4th and earned 1 base which I suspect was for gas.
Then you earned 5 base for in-store transaction
3:37 PM

MELANIE All airmiles for Shell are always posted on the customer's receipt 3:38 PM

STEPHEN And then you earned 10 bonus for one product and another 10 for another product.
While you son might have got miles posted to his Account, I can't really speak to that without having access to his Account and seeing what happened there.
3:39 PM

MELANIE why those products are posting as 10 is beyond me as the promo is buy 3 coke products get 20 bonus airmiles.3:39 PM

STEPHEN Here's what I am seeing: SHL3 SHELL CANADA 19N07031 10 MILES WITH ANY 2 COKES 391E 25253:39 PM
MELANIE I am saying the correct amount of airmiles should be posting on the receipt and they are not3:40 PM
STEPHEN Actually looks like you got the 20. I am seeing a note where Shell might have made a posting error and corrected it.3:40 PM
MELANIE Get 20 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you purchase 3 participating Coca-Cola products3:40 PM

STEPHEN The details on the receipt would be a question for Shell.
Yes, you got the 20 bonus miles for the 3 Cokes
3:41 PM

MELANIE Shell people say its airmiles
so you can or can not do both promos for a total of 200 airmiles per collector account?
3:42 PM
STEPHENI am not sure I am understanding your last question.3:42 PM
MELANIE each promo says 100 airmiles per collector account however the two promos are overlapping so can a person do both promos or only one promo 3:43 PM

STEPHEN Okay, now I got it. You are participating in the Round Up Promotion (August 6- September 1). Specific to the Shell Gift Card offer where you get 20 bonus for the purchase of the specified Gift Cards, you can get up to a maximum of 100 bonus miles for this offer.
That is separate from the other Shell in-store offers.
Allow me to give you an example that I believe will help.
3:45 PM

MELANIE Yes BUT because I bought Shell gift cards in July I am now not getting airmiles for the roundup contest 3:46 PM

STEPHEN August 7th, Melanie, purchases a $50 Home Outfitters Gift Card. You will get 20 bonus miles for that purchase. But you also purchased 2 snacks . You will get 10 bonus miles. That's a total of 30 miles.3:47 PM
MELANIE MCINALLYok3:47 PM

STEPHENThe July purchases have nothing to do with this promotion.3:47 PM
MELANIE They are blocking me from getting airmiles is what I am saying
I tried today and would have bought more but only got two airmiles instead of 22
3:49 PM

STEPHEN Okay. What was your spend today?
Kindly give me specifics. What did you purchase How much did you spend
3:49 PM

MELANIE I bought 1x $25.00 Lottery Gift card3:50 PM

STEPHEN Okay so $25 or $50 on OLG will get your 20 bonus miles.3:52 PM
MELANIE I guess I am trying to give you a heads up that the two promos are overlapping and many people are going to be disappointed as the proper airmiles are not posting 3:53 PM

STEPHEN What you are seeing on the receipt is the base miles of 2
Their base offer is 1/$10
3:53 PM

MELANIE I chat online with many people that are airmiles customers and I don't want any of them to get wrong information 3:53 PM

STEPHENOkay, so here's the deal.3:53 PM
MELANIE I see 2 airmiles posted only3:54 PM

STEPHEN With your purchase today you will get 2 base miles from Shell.
As part of the Round Up Promotion you will get 20 bonus miles for the purchase of the OLG Gift Card.
Yes?
3:54 PM

MELANI yes3:54 PM

STEPHEN The bonus miles will not necessary show on the receipt.
Shell handles their receipts and can only print their own information on it.
As the Round Up Promotion is a Nation Wide Promotion, the Bonus miles will be posted to Accounts later.
In fact, the 2 miles have not yet been posted to your Account from Shell.
3:56 PM

MELANIE so are you saying hold they receipt until end of promotion and the 20 airmiles per gift card up to 100 per collector will be honoured?3:56 PM

STEPHEN What I always encourage my Collectors to do is to keep their receipts.
Yes.
3:56 PM


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates completed in the first post and here's the ones not already shared

Rexall Survey Coupon $5 off $25 valid until Sept 10th*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*I saw absolutely zero that I'll be going out of my way to buy. We'll make another run to Metro after dinner to grab 2 more cartons of lactose free milk and snag another 15 miles.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm thinking you managed to connect with a "by the books and only share what i see as official policy" customer dis-service agent @bababear_50  I agree that he didn't make things any clearer than they were before you started!!! I don't know the answer but I know I wouldn't be buying any extra gift cards with the hopes that in 4 weeks I'd see 20 miles post to my account. 

It's so frustrating when they can't get these promos clear within their own staff before they go live *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm thinking you managed to connect with a "by the books and only share what i see as official policy" customer dis-service agent @bababear_50  I agree that he didn't make things any clearer than they were before you started!!! I don't know the answer but I know I wouldn't be buying any extra gift cards with the hopes that in 4 weeks I'd see 20 miles post to my account.
> 
> It's so frustrating when they can't get these promos clear within their own staff before they go live *



I just took a backyard break and said to my son Jacqueline will makes sense of this,,,thanks Hon,,
I think he is saying that yes you can do both In Store Promo and Roundup Prom BUT the 20 Roundup promo bonus miles won't be posted until a later date and yeah I'm not interested in chasing them down.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> My experience at Shell
> I bought a 25.00 Lottery card ,,actually did 4 of them in separate transactions,,each receipt posted 22 airmiles,,,this was on my son's card.
> Next I tried one $25.00 Lottery card on my Airmiles card--NO GO....apparently I've already hit my limit by buying the Amazon cards in Aug.....................
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for taking one for the team. I read through that long chat. Can't believe you were patient that long. Shell has with past promotions been able to post the correct amount to a receipt (think Mega Miles in March). Lots of people reported not getting the AM on their receipt during that promotion and I'm not sure if any of them ever saw their missing AM or not. Like Donald said, I wish they would get their promos cleared up (both Shell and Airmiles). It's too difficult to know what to do otherwise, but maybe that's the way they want it


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Lawton's has $35 in Our Compliments products, get 95 miles...thank goodness! Plus, with the Sobeys Round Up offer of $200 gift card, get 100 miles (can use up to 5 times per card), I will at least earn a nice amount this week.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Well I did the Shell gift card offer this morning, seemed to work for me, at least.  I'll probably pick up a Sobeys gift card, and I'll hit the BMO limit mostly between shell gas/gift card and Sobeys, so I'll have 3.  Not going out of my way to get another two on this one.  I agree that this promo isn't the best, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm waiting on reports from people using Sobey's gift cards to get other gift cards -- mainly interested in anyone brave enough to be either doing a straight up swap or having the gift card be worth more than your groceries *


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Well I did the Shell gift card offer this morning, seemed to work for me, at least.  I'll probably pick up a Sobeys gift card, and I'll hit the BMO limit mostly between shell gas/gift card and Sobeys, so I'll have 3.  Not going out of my way to get another two on this one.  I agree that this promo isn't the best, I'm disappointed.


*Was this your first attempt at the Shell gift cards? If so I think it might confirm my suspicion  that it's the same offer even though there are different dates. It doesn't make sense that Shell would be giving more bonus miles related to the Round Up when there's no actual coupon for them to scan & track *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just realized that this thread hit another milestone and I let it slide past -- post #20,000  Interestingly enough it was the very last post on page 1,000 and was made by The Duck herself. I find that oddly fitting *


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I was waiting for everyone to post about the Sobeys gift cards and when no one did I went shopping.

I bought 1x $200.00 Gift card,,scanned the coupon on my phone got the 100 airmiles.

Went shopping,,3 targeted offers,bacon=8 airmiles, Prime chicken=15 airmiles, Hagen Daz ice cream= 10 airmiles,=total 33 Airmiles.
threw in 2x $50.00 Shell gas cards,,(no issues),,paid using $200.00 gift card no issues.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm waiting on reports from people using Sobey's gift cards to get other gift cards -- mainly interested in anyone brave enough to be either doing a straight up swap or having the gift card be worth more than your groceries *





bababear_50 said:


> Ok I was waiting for everyone to post about the Sobeys gift cards and when no one did I went shopping.
> 
> I bought 1x $200.00 Gift card,,scanned the coupon on my phone got the 100 airmiles.
> 
> Went shopping,,3 targeted offers,bacon=8 airmiles, Prime chicken=15 airmiles, Hagen Daz ice cream= 10 airmiles,=total 33 Airmiles.
> threw in 2x $50.00 Shell gas cards,,(no issues),,paid using $200.00 gift card no issues.
> 
> Hugs Mel



I will be doing this as well but not until this afternoon.  I have a friend coming over in the next hour needing help checking in for her daughter's flight.  I'm glad to hear it worked for you Mel.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I was waiting for everyone to post about the Sobeys gift cards and when no one did I went shopping.
> 
> I bought 1x $200.00 Gift card,,scanned the coupon on my phone got the 100 airmiles.
> 
> Went shopping,,3 targeted offers,bacon=8 airmiles, Prime chicken=15 airmiles, Hagen Daz ice cream= 10 airmiles,=total 33 Airmiles.
> threw in 2x $50.00 Shell gas cards,,(no issues),,paid using $200.00 gift card no issues.
> 
> Hugs Mel



I went shopping for GC with DH (which is why I'm posting later than usual). I needed him to use his CC for the BMO offer with Round-up

We purchased GC at Sobeys first 3GC on his account 2GC on mine, no issues. AM on receipt. Then we went to Foodland 1GC on each account. Marketing promo 6 showing on receipt but no AM. I know Foodland will make good on the AM if they don't show up next week. Pins and needles until then. I shopped at both stores because I figured if I'm doing this promotions might as well go all in and do 5 partners to get 3 entries.

With some afterthought on my way home I realized Sobeys would have to check to make sure I didn't do all 5 GC transactions at Sobeys before they could decide if they were going to award me the AM for the Foodland purchase.

Side note: Foodland GC does not mention it is good at FreshCo. I can't remember if the old ones did. I know their website says they can be used at FreshCo and I have used them there. Don't know if this is something new or just an oversight when printing the cards.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Foodland this afternoon.  First I checked to make sure they had Shell gift cards.  Lately they either do not or just put a few out.

I purchased 3 grocery gift cards on my Air Miles card.  Then put down groceries and all 9 - $25 Shell gift cards Foodland had on their rack on the belt.  I paid using the grocery gift cards without any problem.

After I put the groceries, gift cards and receipts in the car, I came back in and asked Customer Service if they had Shell gift cards behind the counter or in the office.  I showed them the rack was empty.  I was told no.  Honestly, I feel they did have more but just said no because who was the crazy lady buying all the Shell gift cards.  

I still have $375 in grocery cards and $225 in Shell cards.  Tomorrow I will hit up both Sobey's and see if I can get another $300 at least in Shell gift cards.  If I can, then I'll purchase 2 more grocery gift cards on my Air Miles card (that will be 5) and keep them for groceries.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got an Airmiles/Sobeys offer:


You're simply the best, better than all the rest!
Thanks for being a great customer; here's a special bonus offer just for you!​



​
How it works:
    1.     Activate your offer now
    2.     Get 40 Bonus Miles for every $40 or more you spend in a single transaction by September 7, 2019.
    3.     Use this offer up to 3 times.


Not sure I'll be able to do it 3 times though, we will be gone from Aug 24 to 31. Once or twice though I think. Means shopping at Sobeys instead of Freshco. But I could use some airmiles lol. Had to opt in.

For those of you waiting for a Blue Friday I bet it will be on Aug 23 since I won't be able to do it  Seems to be my track record for these lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Foodland this afternoon.  First I checked to make sure they had Shell gift cards.  Lately they either do not or just put a few out.
> 
> I purchased 3 grocery gift cards on my Air Miles card.  Then put down groceries and all 9 - $25 Shell gift cards Foodland had on their rack on the belt.  I paid using the grocery gift cards without any problem.
> 
> After I put the groceries, gift cards and receipts in the car, I came back in and asked Customer Service if they had Shell gift cards behind the counter or in the office.  I showed them the rack was empty.  I was told no.  Honestly, I feel they did have more but just said no because who was the crazy lady buying all the Shell gift cards.
> 
> I still have $375 in grocery cards and $225 in Shell cards.  Tomorrow I will hit up both Sobey's and see if I can get another $300 at least in Shell gift cards.  If I can, then I'll purchase 2 more grocery gift cards on my Air Miles card (that will be 5) and keep them for groceries.



Did the AM show on your receipt when you purchased the Foodland GC?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, DH got this too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOHHH did anyone else get this little bonus tonight??
*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOHHH did anyone else get this little bonus tonight??
> View attachment 424081*


Nope only been for last couple of years.
Congrats.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Did the AM show on your receipt when you purchased the Foodland GC?



Yes on all 3 receipts.  I asked to do each gift card as a separate purchase.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOHHH did anyone else get this little bonus tonight??
> View attachment 424081*



No, but I did get the luggage tag when they sent those out. Was there a promo or offer involved also? I can’t remember.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Hi All. Needing some assistance please with Airmiles as well as ideas on options.  I neglected to read the fine print on using Westjet dollars for flights.  Hadn’t realized that you can’t use them for taxes and fees, and now find myself looking for ways to make up a $550 out of pocket when I was banking on an entire itinerary being covered with WJ$.  It throws my whole budget off and I refuse to proceed with booking until I can “feel better” about the out of pocket expense. 

The plan was Disneyland this Sept (already have Halloween party tickets) and I was using my AM to redeem for park tickets. My initial thought was to use the leftover AM on my account to redeem for WJ travel vouchers though I don’t see them offered. Live chat said the same. I’m Onyx, so maybe I’ll send an email tomorrow for a final answer unless any of you know for sure.  My excess AM are in dream, and I don’t have any in cash right now. 

I use the PC Optimum points system as well and have cleared my account for Disney GC’s to cover our food and souvenirs for the 6 day trip. Our out of pocket was going to be the hotel and transportation only.  For reasons I won’t explain, the $550 places us to question going at all.  It’s not our first trip but the family time is very much needed. 

Of course I prefer to have the cash prior to the trip, though I would certainly entertain any ideas that would help to pay off the credit card debt soon after.  The only other option I see for savings is to reduce the trip by one day, which I estimate will save $325.  We’ve done a trip in 5 days before and can definitely make it work this time too. 

Thanks in advance. Any and all replies to my plea are welcomed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm sorry to tell you this but,  as you've discovered, you can't use airmiles to cover the cost of taxes and fees on flights. The only way this is possible is if you have the highest level of AMEX airmiles credit card. All you're able to do is book the flights you can see online. 

being ONYX doesn't give you any options for this either,  only thing that's *supposed* to give us is more flight choices but I haven't ever noticed this so there's no reason to try to contact them about that.  Personal shoppers can only get you tangible things,  no travel related rewards unfortunately.  Only things that are available to be bought in Canada,  in Canadian funds. 

I don't have any suggestions for the credit card debt,  maybe others will be able to help.  I just wanted to save you the trouble of contacting airmiles again for nothing.  Again,  I'm sooo sorry you aren't able to redeem your miles as you planned*


----------



## osully

Yep - the taxes & fees & travel insurance (if you take them up on it) are a real stinger. 

If you have AM cash or PC optimum points you can use instead of paying for your groceries that's the way I would balance the extra $550 cost but of course that's if you have it already / can earn that in the meantime. 

I totally get not wanting to spend money you don't have right now. I'm trying to be very budget concious right now. (Always am, but gotta be more than usual these days!)


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

ottawamom said:


> Did the AM show on your receipt when you purchased the Foodland GC?



I purchased several gift cards at Foodland yesterday in Van Kleek Hill. All separate transactions, not one transaction showing the Airmiles. There is a reference to a marketing promo 6. Not sure why all these stores  can’t all just show the miles. Do we have to wait 120 days to chase them down?


----------



## hdrolfe

Baby Ninja said:


> Hi All. Needing some assistance please with Airmiles as well as ideas on options.  I neglected to read the fine print on using Westjet dollars for flights.  Hadn’t realized that you can’t use them for taxes and fees, and now find myself looking for ways to make up a $550 out of pocket when I was banking on an entire itinerary being covered with WJ$.  It throws my whole budget off and I refuse to proceed with booking until I can “feel better” about the out of pocket expense.
> 
> The plan was Disneyland this Sept (already have Halloween party tickets) and I was using my AM to redeem for park tickets. My initial thought was to use the leftover AM on my account to redeem for WJ travel vouchers though I don’t see them offered. Live chat said the same. I’m Onyx, so maybe I’ll send an email tomorrow for a final answer unless any of you know for sure.  My excess AM are in dream, and I don’t have any in cash right now.
> 
> I use the PC Optimum points system as well and have cleared my account for Disney GC’s to cover our food and souvenirs for the 6 day trip. Our out of pocket was going to be the hotel and transportation only.  For reasons I won’t explain, the $550 places us to question going at all.  It’s not our first trip but the family time is very much needed.
> 
> Of course I prefer to have the cash prior to the trip, though I would certainly entertain any ideas that would help to pay off the credit card debt soon after.  The only other option I see for savings is to reduce the trip by one day, which I estimate will save $325.  We’ve done a trip in 5 days before and can definitely make it work this time too.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Any and all replies to my plea are welcomed.


Are you renting a car? Can you use airmiles for that, or the hotel? Did you get the Halloween party tickets via airmiles? If not, can you and cancel the ones you have?

I have never use westjet $ for flights but I know on airmiles sometimes different flights have different taxes/fees. Or use westjet $ one way and airmiles the other? I have done one way flights when I dont have enough points for round trip.

Good luck


----------



## Donald - my hero

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I purchased several gift cards at Foodland yesterday in Van Kleek Hill. All separate transactions, not one transaction showing the Airmiles. There is a reference to a marketing promo 6. Not sure why all these stores  can’t all just show the miles. Do we have to wait 120 days to chase them down?


*urgh! I hate the gift card promos that are attached to these large promos, they rarely work smoothly!!! Here's your answer that I know you won't be happy about, since there's no big miles to be collected at the end there's no way you'll be able to track them down earlier unless you luck in with one of the agents who are also long time active collectors 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> No, but I did get the luggage tag when they sent those out. Was there a promo or offer involved also? I can’t remember.


*I don't remember if we used any of the offers that came with that ridiculous luggage tag or not.  I'm thinking maybe there was one connected to online shopping since that's where the bonus is posting from  
I'll look closer at the stuff if I kept any! I'm not expecting a 50 bonus but on the lookout for 100 from booking a hotel in May that I can chase down on the 14th

I redeemed some cash miles last night for an ecard for sobey's,  got the confirmation email, miles are gone but no e voucher yet,  almost 12 hours now  I was planning on using it this morning while I'm in Toronto to get some milk for my bus ride home!!! Luckily I have a couple of toonies tucked into my emergency pocket in my backpack! Guess I need to track that down when I get home*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Baby Ninja said:


> Hi All. Needing some assistance please with Airmiles as well as ideas on options.  I neglected to read the fine print on using Westjet dollars for flights.  Hadn’t realized that you can’t use them for taxes and fees, and now find myself looking for ways to make up a $550 out of pocket when I was banking on an entire itinerary being covered with WJ$.  It throws my whole budget off and I refuse to proceed with booking until I can “feel better” about the out of pocket expense.
> 
> The plan was Disneyland this Sept (already have Halloween party tickets) and I was using my AM to redeem for park tickets. My initial thought was to use the leftover AM on my account to redeem for WJ travel vouchers though I don’t see them offered. Live chat said the same. I’m Onyx, so maybe I’ll send an email tomorrow for a final answer unless any of you know for sure.  My excess AM are in dream, and I don’t have any in cash right now.
> 
> I use the PC Optimum points system as well and have cleared my account for Disney GC’s to cover our food and souvenirs for the 6 day trip. Our out of pocket was going to be the hotel and transportation only.  For reasons I won’t explain, the $550 places us to question going at all.  It’s not our first trip but the family time is very much needed.
> 
> Of course I prefer to have the cash prior to the trip, though I would certainly entertain any ideas that would help to pay off the credit card debt soon after.  The only other option I see for savings is to reduce the trip by one day, which I estimate will save $325.  We’ve done a trip in 5 days before and can definitely make it work this time too.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Any and all replies to my plea are welcomed.


I don't see that you have really any choices here.  You've used your PC Opt and you have no AM cash miles...only dream.  Unless you can earn a ton of PC Opt between now and the trip.....to be able to pay for groceries and then bank the cash you would have spent. If you can't cover the $550 that way and that money is so significant then I think you have to reduce the number of days.  

You said the family time is much needed. So what is that worth?  Is it worth putting that $550 on a credit card  for a little while?  Personally, my answer would be yes.   However, I know that I can pay that back without worry....if I couldn't I wouldn't be travelling at all.  A lot of unexpected things can happen on a vacation and you have to have money.  This I know first hand.


----------



## Disney Addicted

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I purchased several gift cards at Foodland yesterday in Van Kleek Hill. All separate transactions, not one transaction showing the Airmiles. There is a reference to a marketing promo 6. Not sure why all these stores  can’t all just show the miles. Do we have to wait 120 days to chase them down?



I checked my receipts.  It shows the "Marketing Promo 6 $0.00 C" and right under that it says "BTS Gift Card Offer 100 Miles"  Then each receipt has a box titled Air Miles showing part of my card number, the total miles earned 100 and then my AM balances.  I don't know why your receipt doesn't show the air miles.  Hopefully they will post in your account next week.



hdrolfe said:


> Are you renting a car? Can you use airmiles for that, or the hotel? Did you get the Halloween party tickets via airmiles? If not, can you and cancel the ones you have?



That's a great idea.  You (Baby Ninja) should totally look into seeing if you can cancel the Halloween tickets and repurchase them through the Onyx system.  For a general idea of cost, I ordered 2 MNSSHP tickets (adult tickets $79 US each) and paid 2,400 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I decided to try Facebook messenger to track down my sSobeys voucher.  I'm not overly excited about the answer,  even if I did get 25 miles for the inconvenience. Makes me nervous to try this again,  they sure took my miles fast enough but I don't have my reward! I don't think we should constantly need to police their work.
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I decided to try Facebook messenger to track down my sSobeys voucher.  I'm not overly excited about the answer,  even if I did get 25 miles for the inconvenience. Makes me nervous to try this again,  they sure took my miles fast enough but I don't have my reward! I don't think we should constantly need to police their work.
> View attachment 424162*



Hi J
I just checked and when I click on my transaction for the e vouchers in my view transaction list it takes me to a page where I can see all the things I've redeemed for. It gives me the option to re send the evoucher.
Not sure if any of that helps. Sorry you are waiting 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi J
> I just checked and when I click on my transaction for the e vouchers in my view transaction list it takes me to a page where I can see all the things I've redeemed for. It gives me the option to re send the evoucher.
> Not sure if any of that helps. Sorry you are waiting
> Hugs
> Mel


*yeah,  I saw that last night and tried it in Chrome,  firefox and on my phone,  and just now again on my phone,  this is the message I get,  not sure if it's big enough for you to read but basically says I'm sol*


----------



## Baby Ninja

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm sorry to tell you this but,  as you've discovered, you can't use airmiles to cover the cost of taxes and fees on flights. The only way this is possible is if you have the highest level of AMEX airmiles credit card. All you're able to do is book the flights you can see online.
> 
> being ONYX doesn't give you any options for this either,  only thing that's *supposed* to give us is more flight choices but I haven't ever noticed this so there's no reason to try to contact them about that.  Personal shoppers can only get you tangible things,  no travel related rewards unfortunately.  Only things that are available to be bought in Canada,  in Canadian funds.
> 
> I don't have any suggestions for the credit card debt,  maybe others will be able to help.  I just wanted to save you the trouble of contacting airmiles again for nothing.  Again,  I'm sooo sorry you aren't able to redeem your miles as you planned*



Thank you. Thought perhaps I could somehow redeem AM for a WJ travel voucher.  Could have sworn I seen these available before, but things on the site change without notice all the time.  Boo.



osully said:


> Yep - the taxes & fees & travel insurance (if you take them up on it) are a real stinger.
> 
> If you have AM cash or PC optimum points you can use instead of paying for your groceries that's the way I would balance the extra $550 cost but of course that's if you have it already / can earn that in the meantime.
> 
> I totally get not wanting to spend money you don't have right now. I'm trying to be very budget concious right now. (Always am, but gotta be more than usual these days!)


With the intended date of travel 6 weeks away, I still do have time to make up the cash.  Just trying to do the responsible thing and have the money in my hands before the intended departure. 


hdrolfe said:


> Are you renting a car? Can you use airmiles for that, or the hotel? Did you get the Halloween party tickets via airmiles? If not, can you and cancel the ones you have?
> 
> I have never use westjet $ for flights but I know on airmiles sometimes different flights have different taxes/fees. Or use westjet $ one way and airmiles the other? I have done one way flights when I dont have enough points for round trip.
> 
> Good luck


No, not renting a car.  We use Supershuttle to/from airport.  Less hassle for us, and estimated at $120 CAD for us to use.  Halloween tickets are already paid, in hand.  Still wishing to use the AM for park tickets because using AM for flights would require us to still pay for taxes and fees.  I believe I'd be out more cash if I did it that way because I'd have to pay for park tickets.


dancin Disney style said:


> I don't see that you have really any choices here.  You've used your PC Opt and you have no AM cash miles...only dream.  Unless you can earn a ton of PC Opt between now and the trip.....to be able to pay for groceries and then bank the cash you would have spent. If you can't cover the $550 that way and that money is so significant then I think you have to reduce the number of days.
> 
> You said the family time is much needed. So what is that worth?  Is it worth putting that $550 on a credit card  for a little while?  Personally, my answer would be yes.   However, I know that I can pay that back without worry....if I couldn't I wouldn't be travelling at all.  A lot of unexpected things can happen on a vacation and you have to have money.  This I know first hand.


 I certainly do agree with you.  $500 shouldn't be a huge deal breaker, and as I mentioned above, there is 6 weeks to the intended travel date.  That's enough time for me to purge my house and see what some unused stuff might be worth to someone.  But, you do make another point.  Having a contingency plan/fund is essential and I too know this first hand.  Last trip to WDW the airline misplaced my luggage and I was forced to replace my essentials for 4 days, and it took 2 months to get reimbursed.  

Still lots to think about, and unless both hubby and I are in agreement about the charted course, we are on hold.  I truly appreciate you taking the time to post.  It means a lot.


----------



## bababear_50

Yesterday when shopping at Sobeys one of *My Offers* didn't post so I phone contacted them and they graciously added the missing 15 airmiles. 
In the process they must have added all of *My Offers* to my loaded section because:

This morning when buying a $200.00 Sobeys card I received not just the 100 airmiles but a *My Offers spend 150.00 get 65 airmiles!!!That has never happened for me because the T&C say you can't earn miles on Gift card purchases but hey I'm not complaining.Instead of picking and choosing I think I'll load them all from now on.

All of the $200.00 bought today were *exchanged* for 8x 25.00 Shell gas cards.
I also noticed that clorox bleach  was buy 3 = 20 bonus airmiles which I picked up.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> This morning when buying a $200.00 Sobeys card I received not just the 100 airmiles but a *My Offers spend 150.00 get 65 airmiles!!!That has never happened for me because the T&C say you can't earn miles on Gift card purchases but hey I'm not complaining.Instead of picking and choosing I think I'll load them all from now on.



That might have been a glitch.  I load those threshold offers every week and I've never had it redeem when just buying gift cards...


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Yesterday when shopping at Sobeys one of *My Offers* didn't post so I phone contacted them and they graciously added the missing 15 airmiles.
> In the process they must have added all of *My Offers* to my loaded section because:
> 
> This morning when buying a $200.00 Sobeys card I received not just the 100 airmiles but a *My Offers spend 150.00 get 65 airmiles!!!That has never happened for me because the T&C say you can't earn miles on Gift card purchases but hey I'm not complaining.Instead of picking and choosing I think I'll load them all from now on.
> 
> All of the $200.00 bought today were *exchanged* for 8x 25.00 Shell gas cards.
> I also noticed that clorox bleach  was buy 3 = 20 bonus airmiles which I picked up.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I always load them all whether I plan to use them or not, just in case I happen to use it anyways.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That might have been a glitch.  I load those threshold offers every week and I've never had it redeem when just buying gift cards...


Yeah but until they post online I won't know if it was a *good glitch* or not.
lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yayy.  I stopped in at one Sobeys and they had $100 and $50 Shell gift cards.  I purchased 3 grocery items and used thr last of my grocery gift cards in exchange.  

I bought 2 more grocery  cards and will trade them for Shell cards later this week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Baby Ninja said:


> I certainly do agree with you.  $500 shouldn't be a huge deal breaker, and as I mentioned above, there is 6 weeks to the intended travel date.  That's enough time for me to purge my house and see what some unused stuff might be worth to someone.  But, you do make another point.  Having a contingency plan/fund is essential and I too know this first hand.  Last trip to WDW the airline misplaced my luggage and I was forced to replace my essentials for 4 days, and it took 2 months to get reimbursed.



LOL, that's nothing.  Try having one of your kids hospitalized for 8 days  and needing to fly someone in to help you and to take the other kid home.  There's no reimbursement for that.  My OOP was over $5000.  Thankfully we were still in Canada so most of the medical costs we were able to arrange to be sent directly to OHIP.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> This morning when buying a $200.00 Sobeys card I received not just the 100 airmiles but a *My Offers spend 150.00 get 65 airmiles!!!That has never happened for me because the T&C say you can't earn miles on Gift card purchases but hey I'm not complaining.Instead of picking and choosing I think I'll load them all from now on.



Did you purchase a standard brown Sobey's card or another one?  I have the same offer loaded and it didn't redeem.  Last promo, I bought some of the Sobeys giftcards with the Blue Jay logo on them and the loaded threshold offer redeemed.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Jacqueline
I just wanted to let you know that I tried sending a Starbucks 20$ e voucher from son's account and so far I am not getting the e voucher,,,been hours and also got the same message you did when I tried to re send. 
Dang....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Did you purchase a standard brown Sobey's card or another one?  I have the same offer loaded and it didn't redeem.  Last promo, I bought some of the Sobeys giftcards with the Blue Jay logo on them and the loaded threshold offer redeemed.


Hi Hon
Yep I just checked and it's a blue Jays one.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Baby Ninja said:


> No, not renting a car.  We use Supershuttle to/from airport.  Less hassle for us, and estimated at $120 CAD for us to use.



You could check with Onyx shopper and see if they can quote on the Supershuttle??


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Yep I just checked and it's a blue Jays one.
> Hugs
> Mel



Which store if you don't mind me asking??? I haven't seen Blue Jay ones in a long time.  I'm away until Tuesday but maybe could road trip next week. I live near Guelph but am in Oakville/Mississauga somewhat regularly.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Did you purchase a standard brown Sobey's card or another one?  I have the same offer loaded and it didn't redeem.  Last promo, I bought some of the Sobeys giftcards with the Blue Jay logo on them and the loaded threshold offer redeemed.





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Yep I just checked and it's a blue Jays one.
> Hugs
> Mel



Well that's interesting.  I may purchase more on my husband's card.  If I do I'll try to remember to look for the Blue Jay's ones and let you know if it works for me.


----------



## ottawamom

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I purchased several gift cards at Foodland yesterday in Van Kleek Hill. All separate transactions, not one transaction showing the Airmiles. There is a reference to a marketing promo 6. Not sure why all these stores  can’t all just show the miles. Do we have to wait 120 days to chase them down?


I'm in the same boat. I mentioned it at the store when the first on didn't show up. The store will manually add them to my account if they AM aren't automatically added to my account with next weeks posting of AM. I don't think we should have to wait 120 days to chase them down. If you argue that the Foodland purchase was needed as part of the Round-up contest they should do something before the draw of the prizes for the contest. Otherwise why did I bother going to Foodland for the GC. I could have just purchased 2 more at Sobeys. That's my arguement and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thought I don't currently have enough airmiles to do anything with at the moment, I am wondering when we'll be able to use them to book cruises through redtag... it says "later in 2019" and we're well over half way through now. After this Disney trip we'll probably be sticking to cruises for awhile and hoping to go on one this coming winter. Wondering if anyone has heard anything?


----------



## AdamsMum

buyerbrad said:


> I got 25 Miles yesterday for a $50 Amazon card.


I got that today for purchasing $50 LCBO but I think it was a promo for an in store purchase, and not so much for buying the gift cards.  There was also an additional 5 airmiles for something.  Hard to figure out.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Which store if you don't mind me asking??? I haven't seen Blue Jay ones in a long time.  I'm away until Tuesday but maybe could road trip next week. I live near Guelph but am in Oakville/Mississauga somewhat regularly.


Hi
Mississauga
Tenth Line Erin Mills /Meadowvale store
https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-mississauga/
I think I cleared out all the $25.00 shell cards though,,are some $50 and $100 left.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI...someone in "that" group on FB posted today that yesterday she upgraded her 7 day no expiry along with a 5 day AM ticket towards a WDW AP and only had to pay OOP $145.  She actually posted her receipt to show that her AP cost $855 + $52.20 tax and she was given credit of $709.86 towards the AP.  I was surprised to see on her receipt that her AP only cost $855 when the WDW website says $1,119 for the platinum pass.  Even more surprised that Disney allowed her to combine 2 tickets towards the price of the AP.  I have printed out her picture of her receipt and will definitely inquire about the price if I am charged more than $855 + tax for my AP when we go to upgrade.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Mississauga
> Tenth Line Erin Mills /Meadowvale store
> https://www.sobeys.com/en/stores/sobeys-mississauga/
> I think I cleared out all the $25.00 shell cards though,,are some $50 and $100 left.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for sharing. Yes I know where that is, been there a couple of times. I'm really just interested in a couple of sobeys cards and likely a $100 shell. I find the higher denomination gas cards easier to work with. I'll let you know if I make it there. Thank you again.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...someone in "that" group on FB posted today that yesterday she upgraded her 7 day no expiry along with a 5 day AM ticket towards a WDW AP and only had to pay OOP $145.  She actually posted her receipt to show that her AP cost $855 + $52.20 tax and she was given credit of $709.86 towards the AP.  I was surprised to see on her receipt that her AP only cost $855 when the WDW website says $1,119 for the platinum pass.  Even more surprised that Disney allowed her to combine 2 tickets towards the price of the AP.  I have printed out her picture of her receipt and will definitely inquire about the price if I am charged more than $855 + tax for my AP when we go to upgrade.



 Found out more to the story...because we all know that there is always more to the story...apparently the $855.20 AP price, was after the 4 day Canadian Ticket price that was purchased as part of the person's package was applied to the pass....then Disney allowed her to use both a 7 day non expiring ticket AND a 5 day flex ticket towards the purchase of her pass.  So "technically" she claims she was able to use the value of 3 tickets towards the purchase of her AP, along with $145 cash.  Either Disney is allowing this now or the person got a CM who majorly granted pixie dust....


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Found out more to the story...because we all know that there is always more to the story...apparently the $855.20 AP price, was after the 4 day Canadian Ticket price that was purchased as part of the person's package was applied to the pass....then Disney allowed her to use both a 7 day non expiring ticket AND a 5 day flex ticket towards the purchase of her pass.  So "technically" she claims she was able to use the value of 3 tickets towards the purchase of her AP, along with $145 cash.  Either Disney is allowing this now or the person got a CM who majorly granted pixie dust....


Well that might sound good. But combining 3 tickets plus cash. Sounds like the mouse got the better of the deal. Plus got ridnof one more non expire ticket.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> Well that might sound good. But combining 3 tickets plus cash. Sounds like the mouse got the better of the deal. Plus got rid of one more non expire ticket.



I agree....she only got $710 US value for a 7 day no expire ticket + a 5 day flex ticket...so yes, you are right Mouse got the better deal...my surprise was the $855.20 for the Platinum Pass that was on her receipt, she never said that was with the value of the 4 day Canadian Resident deal already subtracted from the $1,119 AP price.....crunching the numbers, you are right, not a deal at all, except if you look at the fact that the 7 day and 5 day tickets cost nothing OOP as they were with AM...but still...based on Disney's current prices, the 5 day flex ticket should be worth $574 US, so it looks like Disney only gave her $136 US for her 7 day no expire ticket and she had to pay another $145.35 in cash.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I agree....she only got $710 US value for a 7 day no expire ticket + a 5 day flex ticket...so yes, you are right Mouse got the better deal...my surprise was the $855.20 for the Platinum Pass that was on her receipt, she never said that was with the value of the 4 day Canadian Resident deal already subtracted from the $1,119 AP price.....crunching the numbers, you are right, not a deal at all, except if you look at the fact that the 7 day and 5 day tickets cost nothing OOP as they were with AM...but still...based on Disney's current prices, the 5 day flex ticket should be worth $574 US, so it looks like Disney only gave her $136 US for her 7 day no expire ticket and she had to pay another $145.35 in cash.



To me it looks like she actually only traded in one ticket, the 7 day.  Wouldn't the value of that be approximately $710?  Her receipt does not break down what the $710 was so its likely that it is only the value of the one ticket and either the other 5 day is still in her account of they just wrote it off without her knowing.  There is no way that they would value both tickets at $710.  I still think she is wrong but that's just my thought.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I don't think the 7 day tickets were valued that high - they were Canadian resident tickets offered by AM about 1-2 years ago that did not have an expiration date...I want to say that they were worth $350-$400. I know we were able to upgrade our 7 tickets to PH and it was not very much to do so (like $56 per ticket).   I will be upgrading a 7 day WDW flex ticket and a 5 day WDW flext ticket to APs in November and I will report back with the prices...


----------



## bababear_50

We are good for  gas till next Dec,,and I got a few airmiles in the process.
Just waiting on those Christmas in July airmiles to post and I will be a happy camper.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## tookie1000

Does anyone have a Freshco by them? I never have any issues with buying Sobeys giftcards to earn my bonus miles, then exchanging them at a Freshco for other gift cards, Today i got $150 for Shell and a gift card for my morning coffee at Timmies!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*STILL no Sobey's e-voucher and I'm beyond frustrated with the whole process. My luck by the time i get the danged thing I'll find they no longer allow their gift cards to be *exchanged* for other gift cards and I'll be stuck with a ton of cash miles. I only chose to get a $50 card so I should be able to spend that EVENTUALLY, we only shop at Sobey's when there are big bonus offers, but I still have $130 worth of cash miles in my account *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *STILL no Sobey's e-voucher and I'm beyond frustrated with the whole process. My luck by the time i get the danged thing I'll find they no longer allow their gift cards to be *exchanged* for other gift cards and I'll be stuck with a ton of cash miles. I only chose to get a $50 card so I should be able to spend that EVENTUALLY, we only shop at Sobey's when there are big bonus offers, but I still have $130 worth of cash miles in my account *



Here's hoping they get the problem fixed soon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

tookie1000 said:


> Does anyone have a Freshco by them? I never have any issues with buying Sobeys giftcards to earn my bonus miles, then exchanging them at a Freshco for other gift cards, Today i got $150 for Shell and a gift card for my morning coffee at Timmies!



I don't know why I never thought of FreshCo but I haven't.  Thanks.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I was in a Foodland today and they had a one-page Round-up Contest flyer with 9 of the coupons.  Children's Place, Staples, Timbermart, Sobeys, Foodland, UrbanFresh, Rona, Lowes and Rexall.  Nothing new, just saves printing them.


----------



## bababear_50

I have been watching for the end of the season floral sale at my Sobeys,,,,last night I saw the perfect *Vintage Milk Can* and it was just the perfect color (Teal) and price,,,,still I had to do some self talk before buying it,,kind of a want ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not need.
Anyway I went back today and got it,,,I also picked up another $200 Sobeys card and then got my McDonalds coffee cards with it.
The Sobeys Gift Cards I've gotten (Blue Jays ones) do say useable at *Fresh Co*.
Definitely last Sobeys card for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I also found the Blue Jays gift cards and my loaded offer of spend $125 earn 60 miles appeared on the receipt.  Funny, only last week they finally dropped that threshold from $160 down to $125.....I bet it's going back up next week.

Also, to comment on the Facebook post about the AP upgrade.   I commented on that post.   I have a close friend who worked there a few years back in ticketing and knew the guy that started the Dis ticket thread.   I can tell you for a fact that there are VERY few CM's that have the access to be able to refund a ticket....which is the only way that this upgrade happened using multiple tickets.  And, ya...huge waste of a non expiring ticket....if that's in fact what it really was.   I think it probably happened because this person stumbled upon a CM that had the ability to do it but more importantly knew how much money the mouse was going to make from the deal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pretty good haul for me today.

Bought 2 x $200 Sobeys gift cards (200 miles). Then used one for my groceries for $97.35 and earned another 68 miles on the actual order in My Offers.  

Also went to Lawton's for the $35 in OC products and got the 95 + 1 miles.

I've been using DH's card at Sobeys now since his threshold offer is much more reasonable at 35 miles / $75 versus mine at 60 miles / $160.  It's easier for me to redeem his Cash miles at that spend threshold.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Nothing Air Miles related but I really should clean out my stuff more often.  While sorting through our bedroom, and more importantly, a pile of purses I had on the floor by our bed - I found $70 in one of those purses!  

Then my husband promptly took $10, my son reminded me I owed him $14, and my daughter took $3.   I'm surprised the cat didn't demand a share as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Nothing Air Miles related but I really should clean out my stuff more often.  While sorting through our bedroom, and more importantly, a pile of purses I had on the floor by our bed - I found $70 in one of those purses!
> 
> Then my husband promptly took $10, my son reminded me I owed him $14, and my daughter took $3.   I'm surprised the cat didn't demand a share as well.


Can I have my $40 back?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...someone in "that" group on FB posted today that yesterday she upgraded her 7 day no expiry along with a 5 day AM ticket towards a WDW AP and only had to pay OOP $145.  She actually posted her receipt to show that her AP cost $855 + $52.20 tax and she was given credit of $709.86 towards the AP.  I was surprised to see on her receipt that her AP only cost $855 when the WDW website says $1,119 for the platinum pass.  Even more surprised that Disney allowed her to combine 2 tickets towards the price of the AP.  I have printed out her picture of her receipt and will definitely inquire about the price if I am charged more than $855 + tax for my AP when we go to upgrade.



Very interesting, agree not great value for the dollar value of the tickets but I suppose what is best in a given situation is in the eyes of the beholder.

I tried to make sense of the $709.86 ticket value. The 7day ticket with no expiry date should have been valued at $370 on feb 2016, the last date those were available. If they were Canadian discounted ones, then $277.50 (i believe we got a 25% discount). $709.86-$277.50=$432.36 as the value of her 5day flex ticket (they valued my airmiles 7day flex as $440 in May so this might make sense). Really hard to know what went on and the value of anything she received without all the details. The tax amount doesn't match to the dollar value either so I would imagine some other numbers might be off as well.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Nothing Air Miles related but I really should clean out my stuff more often.  While sorting through our bedroom, and more importantly, a pile of purses I had on the floor by our bed - I found $70 in one of those purses!
> 
> Then my husband promptly took $10, my son reminded me I owed him $14, and my daughter took $3.   I'm surprised the cat didn't demand a share as well.





dancin Disney style said:


> Can I have my $40 back?


----------



## spiffgirl101

Nipped in to Sobeys on Friday to get my $200 gc For 100 AM. Then yesterday I went shopping and got most of my loaded offers plus one in-store offer. Spent $86 and got 104 AM.  
I will use the remaining balance on my gift card for my vacation. We are heading out in our little travel trailer to Alberta on Friday, and will need groceries while we are out there for those 20 days. So if there is a Blue Friday on the next 3 weeks I *may* be able to participate, depends on the deals.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I traded in more grocery cards for Shell cards.  Now we have $950 in Shell cards and I spent $50 on groceries.  That will keep us going for awhile.  Over the next 7 weeks I'll take our $150 bi-weekly gas money and put it back into savings.  I maxed out the 5 cards under my account.

I may pick up one gift card under my husband's account and keep it aside for the next Blue Friday.


----------



## tinkerone

Shell card people, don't forget Shell has 3 cents off per liter till early September if you pay with your BMO MC.  Might want to save the GC's till after the special.


----------



## mort1331

So for those who are still wondering if the 200gc are worth it for only 100am, let me put it this way.
That is a 5% return on your money for doing nothing. As long as you can afford to put that money aside, then every little bit helps.
Now if you take those gc and buy the shell cards like others are doing ( and I). I then buy the $25lotto cards at shell and got 20am, so call that 8% return for a total of 13%. Now if you flip them for any of the $50 cards like keg, golftown or the others that you can, that is a 4% return for a total of 9%.
As long as you do this while doing normal day stuff and not take special detours and the such. Not too many savings accounts that will give you a 9%return these days.
Now I have it good as I buy the company lotto tickets, so they flip over quick for me. But I still get extra GC for myself and cash out on other gc. 5%off my netflix, kelseys, and few others the family likes.
As long as you dont go over and stay within each means, this little scratching will add up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So for those who are still wondering if the 200gc are worth it for only 100am, let me put it this way.
> That is a 5% return on your money for doing nothing.* As long as you can afford to put that money aside, then every little bit helps.*
> Now if you take those gc and buy the shell cards like others are doing ( and I). I then buy the $25lotto cards at shell and got 20am, so call that 8% return for a total of 13%. Now if you flip them for any of the $50 cards like keg, golftown or the others that you can, that is a 4% return for a total of 9%.
> As long as you do this while doing normal day stuff and not take special detours and the such. Not too many savings accounts that will give you a 9%return these days.
> Now I have it good as I buy the company lotto tickets, so they flip over quick for me. But I still get extra GC for myself and cash out on other gc. 5%off my netflix, kelseys, and few others the family likes.
> *As long as you dont go over and stay within each means,* this little scratching will add up.


*EXCELLENT Post! So long as people remember take the parts I highlighted into account this is a great way to make your money work for you. For us, we don't normally shop at any of the Sobey's stores nor do we get gas at Shell so this just doesn't work for us. When the gift card offer at Urban Fresh is for a much smaller value I'll buy 1 to keep on hand for Blue Fridays but we can't keep money tied up like this. I'm loving watching how everyone is making this work !!!*

*Now if Airmiles could figure out how to get me my e-voucher for Sobey's I'd be extremely happy but the last chat i had ended with this answer (after he treated me like a twit and gave me instructions on how to clear my history and then sign back into my account) no more "sorry for the inconvenience" miles

Thank you very much for letting me know Jacqueline. I can inform you that our Support Teams are still working on the eVoucher issue we are currently having. I do not have a timeline for when the issue will be fixed but assure you that all is being done to resolve this matter as soon as possible.   I will pass on this information to our IT Team and sincerely do hope you are able to have access to your eVoucher early next week. Sincere apologies once again for all the inconvenience caused to you ~ Karl *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Now if Airmiles could figure out how to get me my e-voucher for Sobey's I'd be extremely happy but the last chat i had ended with this answer (after he treated me like a twit and gave me instructions on how to clear my history and then sign back into my account) no more "sorry for the inconvenience" miles
> 
> Thank you very much for letting me know Jacqueline. I can inform you that our Support Teams are still working on the eVoucher issue we are currently having. I do not have a timeline for when the issue will be fixed but assure you that all is being done to resolve this matter as soon as possible.   I will pass on this information to our IT Team and sincerely do hope you are able to have access to your eVoucher early next week. Sincere apologies once again for all the inconvenience caused to you ~ Karl *



I'm not sure what is going on with Air Miles but it's been well over a week waiting for my Gatorland pass to be e-mailed to me.  When I inquired, I received an e-mail (Friday past) saying "We are having some technical issue with your purchase order and our IT department is look to fix this as soon as possible."

Everything else I've ordered through the personal shopper program has been quick & easy.


----------



## bababear_50

I have been waiting over two weeks as of tomorrow for a package of 5 Movie passes,,I got an email last Tuesday that it had been sent out but still no envelope in the mail. (495 Dream rewards)

My Starbucks online e voucher took quite a while to process a few days ago but finally did.

My transactions are now posting in proper order **Thank the heavens* it was driving me nuts.

Hugs
Mel

PS anyone ever see Giant Tiger Gift cards at Sobeys?


----------



## CanadianKrista

A question for those that got invited to the Shell GO+ this year - do you have any idea how many AM you actually earned last year at Shell to get the invite?  i didn't start really collecting till September last year, so I was out for this year for sure, just wondering if I'll have any shot at it next year!  So far my spreadsheet tells me I've gotten 1230AM at shell.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Email Coupon Spend 50$ get 50 bonus airmiles.
Good Monday 12th to Wednesday14th
http://view.e.rexall.ca/?qs=9162803...fbab377290df301e6269839e993851af435154d6285e0
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I completed 3 partners for the Round-up contest.  That's all I'm going to do and only because these were purchases I was going to do anyways.

1)  Foodland:  $200 gift card
2)  Sobey's:  $200 gift carde
3)  Shell:  $50 Amazon gift card

The three items we needed from Amazon put me just over $50 but there's no way I wanted to spend another $50.  Ebates is offering 6% cash-back which is better than AM's 2 base miles so I went through Ebates Canada.


----------



## kerreyn

We got groceries from Safeway yesterday, but before putting our order through, I bought the $200 GC and got the 100AM, then put the order thorough and got 65 am on that. I think I'm going to pick up another $200GC from Sobey's today, and just hang on to it for the next Blue Friday.


----------



## marchingstar

not AM related, but I just hit the 20$ mark with checkout 51! baby steps towards our next vacay!


----------



## dancin Disney style

CanadianKrista said:


> A question for those that got invited to the Shell GO+ this year - do you have any idea how many AM you actually earned last year at Shell to get the invite?  i didn't start really collecting till September last year, so I was out for this year for sure, just wondering if I'll have any shot at it next year!  So far my spreadsheet tells me I've gotten 1230AM at shell.


No idea how many I earned in total but I know it was over 1000.   I bought a large number of gift cards that earned me 1000 miles but then there were however many I earned from gas and instore purchases.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm doing a AM's survey right now and they are looking at changing flight AM's.  Here's something I find interesting....

The AIR MILES Reward Program is considering updating the way in which Flight Rewards are offered to Collectors. Please read the description below and answer the questions that follow.  If you do not currently collect Dream Miles (which are used for flight redemptions), we are still interested in your opinion.

*How it works:*


The number of Dream Miles needed for a flight will reflect what is available in the market directly with airlines
*10 Dream Miles = $1*
You will have access to all available seats, including all fare classes (e.g. economy, business class, etc.), on most airlines
The AIR MILES Reward Program will provide additional savings through frequent seat sales (on top of any seat sales offered directly from airlines)
_ 
Terms & Conditions_

_Flight Rewards will be available to redeem using Dream Miles, but you have the option of purchasing Dream Miles if you do not have enough for your redemption._
_Taxes and fees will be paid separately using any credit card_


----------



## tinkerone

More questions from the survey pertained to how I would feel if they took the discounts that gold and onyx get away.  If it would change my opinion of AM's.....ummm yes!  They asked if it would be a benefit to use AM's to book seat selection, pay for luggage or pay taxes but the way they worded it it sounded like that question was just to appease for the fact they were changing the program.  Time will tell and I'm sure it will be a while before anything like this happens.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Fellow Onyx Collectors...  

You may remember last year me asking for help in purchasing tickets for the Festival of Wines here in Halifax. The 2 tickets were 1 mile, with collectors allowed to make 2 purchases.

The show tickets are going to be on sale starting this Friday morning at 10am.  If you could log onto the air miles website around that time, I would really appreciate if you could try to get tickets for me again this year for the Friday and Saturday night shows (7pm).

I was able to take a few friends last year, give some to my folks, etc and everyone had a great time.

Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I'm doing a AM's survey right now and they are looking at changing flight AM's.  Here's something I find interesting....
> 
> The AIR MILES Reward Program is considering updating the way in which Flight Rewards are offered to Collectors. Please read the description below and answer the questions that follow.  If you do not currently collect Dream Miles (which are used for flight redemptions), we are still interested in your opinion.
> 
> *How it works:*
> 
> 
> The number of Dream Miles needed for a flight will reflect what is available in the market directly with airlines
> *10 Dream Miles = $1*
> You will have access to all available seats, including all fare classes (e.g. economy, business class, etc.), on most airlines
> The AIR MILES Reward Program will provide additional savings through frequent seat sales (on top of any seat sales offered directly from airlines)
> _
> Terms & Conditions_
> 
> _Flight Rewards will be available to redeem using Dream Miles, but you have the option of purchasing Dream Miles if you do not have enough for your redemption._
> _Taxes and fees will be paid separately using any credit card_


I don't know exactly how I feel about these potential changes.

One of the reasons I like to use Airmiles for flights is that I am able to save money over booking direct with the airline. I get a discount with the CC I have and I am often able to find a "deal" on flights.

If they go to market rates I don't know why I would bother to use the AM for flights. (Why tie up all those funds with the AM program and then pay market rates) I could just shop the sales (for groceries etc) and put the cash aside then pay market rates with the airlines directly and get points with them for future travel.

This might be a game changer for me with the Airmiles program. Given the drought we find ourselves enduring I might need to change the way I shop and save for travel. Recently I have been saving cash miles and using them towards groceries, then transferring the cash saved to my travel account. This might be an easier thing to do in the long run if they are going to mess with things. If they make things too difficult (collecting and redeeming) I may just shop elsewhere (non Airmiles stores) and manually put my savings aside for travel.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Days In the Sun said:


> You could check with Onyx shopper and see if they can quote on the Supershuttle??


,
That never crossed my mind and I will certainly check into that. Thank you!


Baby Ninja said:


> Hi All. Needing some assistance please with Airmiles as well as ideas on options.  I neglected to read the fine print on using Westjet dollars for flights.  Hadn’t realized that you can’t use them for taxes and fees, and now find myself looking for ways to make up a $550 out of pocket when I was banking on an entire itinerary being covered with WJ$.  It throws my whole budget off and I refuse to proceed with booking until I can “feel better” about the out of pocket expense.
> 
> The plan was Disneyland this Sept (already have Halloween party tickets) and I was using my AM to redeem for park tickets. My initial thought was to use the leftover AM on my account to redeem for WJ travel vouchers though I don’t see them offered. Live chat said the same. I’m Onyx, so maybe I’ll send an email tomorrow for a final answer unless any of you know for sure.  My excess AM are in dream, and I don’t have any in cash right now.
> 
> I use the PC Optimum points system as well and have cleared my account for Disney GC’s to cover our food and souvenirs for the 6 day trip. Our out of pocket was going to be the hotel and transportation only.  For reasons I won’t explain, the $550 places us to question going at all.  It’s not our first trip but the family time is very much needed.
> 
> Of course I prefer to have the cash prior to the trip, though I would certainly entertain any ideas that would help to pay off the credit card debt soon after.  The only other option I see for savings is to reduce the trip by one day, which I estimate will save $325.  We’ve done a trip in 5 days before and can definitely make it work this time too.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Any and all replies to my plea are welcomed.



For anyone curious, I did end up booking our Disneyland trip yesterday. After my initial post, I listed and sold two large items and “made” $400 in 24 hours.  With that quick cash and shaving a day off, I felt much better. Hopefully a couple of the other items sell soon and I’ll be able to pay my flight tax and fees of $550 in no time.  Very excited to be “going home” .  Thank you to those with suggestions and words of support. I appreciate it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> A question for those that got invited to the Shell GO+ this year - do you have any idea how many AM you actually earned last year at Shell to get the invite?  i didn't start really collecting till September last year, so I was out for this year for sure, just wondering if I'll have any shot at it next year!  So far my spreadsheet tells me I've gotten 1230AM at shell.



I'd say maybe 1200-1500 airmiles, I was surprised I was one of their "top" customers.  I wasn't buying an excessive amount of gift cards (when gas stations started the no credit cards to buy gift cards during the GTA promotion last year in May, I stopped buying and haven't bought since) but I was also getting monthly 100 airmiles gas offers which I was using.  The year before likely more though due to gift cards.

Since Shell GO+, I haven't  received any monthly Shell offers, 2 go+ offers were for V-Power that I don't use and one was 25 airmiles during my birthday month with one fillup.  The one day offer coming up this week I will use.  So far I was way ahead last year not being GO+.


----------



## bababear_50

Round Up 
just a heads up the last day for purchasing q $200 gift card at Sobeys and Foodland (get 100 bonus airmiles) is tomorrow Aug 14th.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hoping for some half decent offers on airmiles at Sobeys or Foodland for Friday's Flyer,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Re: Shell offers
I think mine is tied to the fact that I got the airmiles BMO Mastercard and they want me to use it more often,,,which I don't because I get better mileage out of my Westjet Mastercard.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bbangel

Wow on the survey regarding flights. It would definately push me to use my airmiles for things other than flights if their redemption is going to be that low/based on market rates. I get why it benefits them though...
I do wonder if this is the direction they plan to go with all rewards (that ratio of dollars to miles) In a way it make it easier since all rewards would have the same "value". Just will lose on some of the discounted flights etc that make using airmiles for certain things more worth it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought i should post SOMETHING or I'll get kicked out of my own thread for truancy  I'm slowly working thru a very restrictive elimination diet, made it all the way up to 7 safe foods (and that's only because I'm counting milk butter and cheese as 3 separate items!) and I'm exhausted & overwhelmed by the process. Doesn't leave me much head space to do more than read thru the posts and comment if someone else hasn't already answered -- THANKS to everyone for stepping up and helping each other out.

A few things i wanted to comment on:
The ticket exchange to AP, all i can say is wow, just WOW! A lot of drama that might come back to bite someone else who tries to do something similar and isn't able to find a CM who's willing to let them combine multiple tickets and apply them to whatever upgrade they want to accomplish!! I would hate to find out that someone has cashed in a truck load of Airmiles to get several tickets and then get told no, they don't combine  

Shell? I haven't got the foggiest idea what the deal is, but we don't get gas there and only go in when they have a promo/coupon that needs to be used. You would think that would be a good time for them to throw an offer in my direction to encourage me? Guess they didn't think to ask me did they 

Possible changes to the redemption process? Oh COME ON! Don't mess with my head like that, already messy inside there! But let me see, what happens if i try to book a hypothetical flight for our dates in January*

*Direct from the Westjet site it would cost 278 + 139.55 in taxes & fees AND minus 20.45 for a code i have total cost of 397.10 Using the math the survey provided that would be 2780 miles plus taxes (and i wouldn't get my discount)*
*Currently on the AM site those same flights would be 2380 miles and 141.40 in taxes & fees*
*SO based on the above, they'll be charging more than currently offered flights. And remove my ONYX discount on merchandise???? Uhm how about a big fat NO!

It's flyer eve, fingers crossed there's something good. OH yeah, and if it's Blue Friday I better have my e-voucher by then!!!*


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thought i should post SOMETHING or I'll get kicked out of my own thread for truancy  I'm slowly working thru a very restrictive elimination diet, made it all the way up to 7 safe foods (and that's only because I'm counting milk butter and cheese as 3 separate items!) and I'm exhausted & overwhelmed by the process. Doesn't leave me much head space to do more than read thru the posts and comment if someone else hasn't already answered -- THANKS to everyone for stepping up and helping each other out.
> 
> A few things i wanted to comment on:
> The ticket exchange to AP, all i can say is wow, just WOW! A lot of drama that might come back to bite someone else who tries to do something similar and isn't able to find a CM who's willing to let them combine multiple tickets and apply them to whatever upgrade they want to accomplish!! I would hate to find out that someone has cashed in a truck load of Airmiles to get several tickets and then get told no, they don't combine
> 
> Shell? I haven't got the foggiest idea what the deal is, but we don't get gas there and only go in when they have a promo/coupon that needs to be used. You would think that would be a good time for them to throw an offer in my direction to encourage me? Guess they didn't think to ask me did they
> 
> Possible changes to the redemption process? Oh COME ON! Don't mess with my head like that, already messy inside there! But let me see, what happens if i try to book a hypothetical flight for our dates in January*
> 
> *Direct from the Westjet site it would cost 278 + 139.55 in taxes & fees AND minus 20.45 for a code i have total cost of 397.10 Using the math the survey provided that would be 2780 miles plus taxes (and i wouldn't get my discount)*
> *Currently on the AM site those same flights would be 2380 miles and 141.40 in taxes & fees*
> *SO based on the above, they'll be charging more than currently offered flights. And remove my ONYX discount on merchandise???? Uhm how about a big fat NO!
> 
> It's flyer eve, fingers crossed there's something good. OH yeah, and if it's Blue Friday I better have my e-voucher by then!!!*



I really hate when these programs revamp the entire thing only so they can give you less value but hope no one does the math to figure it out. Not in favor of this kind of change.


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping, if it is Blue Friday this week, that there are some good dairy deals for you Jacqueline. I would love a Blue Friday that doesn't contain a lot of frozen food.  

I hope Airmiles surveys their "engaged" collectors more before they make any major change to the way the rewards are handled.


----------



## Days In the Sun

New I assume?  

3day flex 4650 airmiles
5day flex 5900 airmiles
7day flex 6050 airmiles
Expiry December 31, 2019 (I was surprised).
I imagine these ones are worth full value that is posted on Disney's website.  The 4750 7day flex tickets are also still in stock, December 31, 2019 expiry.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> New I assume?
> 
> 3day flex 4650 airmiles
> 5day flex 5900 airmiles
> 7day flex 6050 airmiles
> Expiry December 31, 2019 (I was surprised).
> I imagine these ones are worth full value that is posted on Disney's website.  The 4750 7day flex tickets are also still in stock, December 31, 2019 expiry.
> 
> View attachment 425510


YES....3 day tickets are back!!!!!   Much better for us.  Two trips in a row we wasted the 5th day and only used the 4th because we didn't want to waste 2 days.  One of those 4th days was used for about 3 hours and the other one we used to get into Epcot just to eat.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I see us redeeming for the 3 Day flex ticket as well, depending on how they value it.  We'd be dropping the flexible date part at guest services and exchanging it for 3day hoppers or  8day tickets as we usually go in low season.  I can also see us redeeming for the 7day flex tickets exchanging for aps or scrapping the tickets all together and using personal shopper for the party event tickets instead (if personal shopper continues).


----------



## Days In the Sun

@bababear_50, I made it to your Sobeys today, gps said 11 minutes out of my way (I was in Oakville), I think it was more like 20 as I took the QEW in the lovely traffic.  Bought 3 giftcards one on each of 3 accounts, the threshold offers redeemed for all and I ended up with an extra 210 airmiles.  After checking two giftcard racks at different ends of the store and in front of every cash, I bought one Shell $100 card (the only one) and a Shell $50 (maybe 7 of those in total) and a few groceries.  No other Shell giftcards to be found.

So thank you so much, it made my day.


----------



## hdrolfe

Used our Calypso AM tickets today. Phew I am waterlogged but boy did kiddo have fun! I told him the park closed at 5 so we weren't there open to actual close... bad mama! But he now thinks we should get season passes for next year. I am hoping the Disney water parks are as much fun, and am going to have to shuffle our two water park days since I had us leaving by 3 to do a change at the hotel then hit a park/dinner. If he wants to actually close them, we won't make it. Looks like I won't be getting to use my FOP FP (maybe?) and am struggling to find a replacement for Cape May buffet, we want one (preferrably seafood) close to Epcot or close to HS, though then we'd do that the first night. We only have the one sit down meal booked. Everything else will be QS. Any way! The tickets were a good value for us, still had to pay for parking and a locker, and many hot dogs (they were so good, apparently). 

Still need to work on getting the AM back up, but will focus on that after our trip (which is in 11 days).


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> I am hoping the Disney water parks are as much fun



Oh the Disney Water Parks are incredible. You will love them. One pro tip is to bring water shoes, the lazy river bottom killed all of our feet


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> Oh the Disney Water Parks are incredible. You will love them. One pro tip is to bring water shoes, the lazy river bottom killed all of our feet



Our feet are roughed up from walking around the park barefoot, we are not used to that  I don't want our feet beat up at Disney though, they get enough abuse walking so much every day! I've moved our dining plan so we can open to close the water parks twice (once each). Going to try Garden Grove for dinner, hoping it's good!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Used our Calypso AM tickets today. Phew I am waterlogged but boy did kiddo have fun! I told him the park closed at 5 so we weren't there open to actual close... bad mama! But he now thinks we should get season passes for next year. I am hoping the Disney water parks are as much fun, and am going to have to shuffle our two water park days since I had us leaving by 3 to do a change at the hotel then hit a park/dinner. If he wants to actually close them, we won't make it. Looks like I won't be getting to use my FOP FP (maybe?) and am struggling to find a replacement for Cape May buffet, we want one (preferrably seafood) close to Epcot or close to HS, though then we'd do that the first night. We only have the one sit down meal booked. Everything else will be QS. Any way! The tickets were a good value for us, still had to pay for parking and a locker, and many hot dogs (they were so good, apparently).
> 
> Still need to work on getting the AM back up, but will focus on that after our trip (which is in 11 days).


Having been to both I can say that the Disney Waterparks blow Calypso out of the water. Some of the rides may be similar but the theming is over the top at Disney. He's going to love them.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> @bababear_50, I made it to your Sobeys today, gps said 11 minutes out of my way (I was in Oakville), I think it was more like 20 as I took the QEW in the lovely traffic.  Bought 3 giftcards one on each of 3 accounts, the threshold offers redeemed for all and I ended up with an extra 210 airmiles.  After checking two giftcard racks at different ends of the store and in front of every cash, I bought one Shell $100 card (the only one) and a Shell $50 (maybe 7 of those in total) and a few groceries.  No other Shell giftcards to be found.
> 
> So thank you so much, it made my day.



Hi Hon
I am glad you made it. 
Nice work getting the extra miles!!!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> Used our Calypso AM tickets today. Phew I am waterlogged but boy did kiddo have fun! I told him the park closed at 5 so we weren't there open to actual close... bad mama! But he now thinks we should get season passes for next year. I am hoping the Disney water parks are as much fun, and am going to have to shuffle our two water park days since I had us leaving by 3 to do a change at the hotel then hit a park/dinner. If he wants to actually close them, we won't make it. Looks like I won't be getting to use my FOP FP (maybe?) and am struggling to find a replacement for Cape May buffet, we want one (preferrably seafood) close to Epcot or close to HS, though then we'd do that the first night. We only have the one sit down meal booked. Everything else will be QS. Any way! The tickets were a good value for us, still had to pay for parking and a locker, and many hot dogs (they were so good, apparently).
> 
> Still need to work on getting the AM back up, but will focus on that after our trip (which is in 11 days).



The first waterparks I ever went to were the two Disney ones.  They are fantastic!  Our kids were 11 and 6 and loved them.  We had a blast.  We went for park opening and stayed until around 4 pm, then changed and headed out to dinner.  By the way, for the tidal wave pool area - unless Disney has changed the pavement be careful.  It's rough.  I guess to give your feet a grip.  I read that on DIS but didn't have a chance to warn my daughter before she charged into the water.  The very first wave swept her against the pavement and scraped up her leg a few inches. 

Melt-away Bay at Blizzard Beach was my favorite.  You float around in tubes and they send out waves (not as rough as Typhoon Lagoon) that send you bobbing around.  Fun!

After Disney's waterparks we tried the Wild Water Kingdom in Brampton (now Wet'n'Wild) which was good but not as fun.  Then Calypso and we loved it as well.


----------



## flower_petals

marchingstar said:


> not AM related, but I just hit the 20$ mark with checkout 51! baby steps towards our next vacay!


I hit $20 with Caddle after 14 mths!! Then I deleted. I was not giving up the few dollars I made.  The offers on there are so bad. Nothing like ckout 51.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Had to stop at Safeway on the way home for milk.  It was on the way - that had no road construction.  I too a quick peek around as it was getting close to the 5:00 rush and I always try to be out before that madness happens.  

I picked up some bandaids ( good thing I jammed my finger and nearly tore off my nail in the process so it is now covered with multiple bandaids several changes a day) and scored some Jr advil for son #2 who can't swallow regular pills yet.  So for less than 20 bucks i scored 26 AM.  I'll take it since the AM offerings seem to be pathetic at best lately.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario Flyer--no Blue Friday 
spend 100 get 100 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1325894?page=12
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1325898

Foodland Ontario Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1325896?page=2

Metro
4 day promo
buy $50.00 app store i tunes gift card get 75 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1326290?page=3

Well I will take a walk through Sobeys just to see if there are any in store airmile specials,,,,but so far from a quick scan I don't see anything for me.

Maybe Rexall will have something good...I was looking to stock up on a few things but right now Giant Tiger has better deals.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Geez Louise - no Blue Friday again!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*How pitiful is THIS offer Metro's made a big deal of?!?!?!
*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *How pitiful is THIS offer Metro's made a big deal of?!?!?!
> View attachment 425598*


----------



## cari12

No Blue Friday out West but at least they’ve returned to spend $100 get 100AM rather than spend $125 get 100AM. I’ll use the $200 gift card from last week (that got the 100 AM) and get another 100 AM for this threshold spend.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Atlantic's offer is spend $100 get 50 miles, which is pretty standard for us.


----------



## ottawamom

And the airmiles drought continues....


----------



## Disney Addicted

My Shell Go+ offer was V-Power 25L+ for 50 miles.  I was running on fumes last night.  I put 25L in this morning and received 60 miles on my receipt.  The V-power cost $1.469/L and the regular was either $1.16 or $1.19.

I'm not sure where the other 10 miles came from.  I only purchased gas.  Back in the middle of July I received an offer that said 10 miles for each 25+ until the end of August if I opted in.  I opted in (and have the screenshots!) but so far I have not received those 10 miles on any fill-ups.  Maybe it finally worked.  I keep my receipts and track them.  So far Air Miles owes me 9 bonus miles x 7 fill-ups.

As of today I'm waiting for Air Miles to post 906 miles.

Ohh and get this... All those Shell gift cards I picked up this past week.  Did I think of putting a few in my wallet?  No...    I did not want to pay $37 by debit when I have a stack of Shell cards at home. Thankfully the owners and I talk often and she was kind to tell the Cashier it was ok for me to go home and bring back the gift cards.  LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, i FINALLY got an email from AM with my Sobey's e-voucher .. however, all it included is a voucher# and a PIN, any idea what I'm supposed to actually DO WITH THIS!?!?!?

ETA -- I finally got someone thru the online chat who knew what to do! Lori told me to DOUBLE CLICK on the resend voucher, that has been the solution since day one that they were supposed to tell people who were having trouble. Why on earth it took almost an entire WEEK to get someone who actually knew this is beyond me *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Thought i should post SOMETHING or I'll get kicked out of my own thread for truancy  I'm slowly working thru a very restrictive elimination diet, made it all the way up to 7 safe foods (and that's only because I'm counting milk butter and cheese as 3 separate items!) and I'm exhausted & overwhelmed by the process. Doesn't leave me much head space to do more than read thru the posts and comment if someone else hasn't already answered -- THANKS to everyone for stepping up and helping each other out.



Jacqueline...I sure hope that you can find a few more items you can eat without causing your tummy to revolte.  I want you to have a fan- friggintastic time on your hard earned Disney Vacation.  At least you have some time to find more foods that you can eat while down there.  Having tummy troubles would not be fun to deal with while your there


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Jacqueline...I sure hope that you can find a few more items you can eat without causing your tummy to revolte.  I want you to have a fan- friggintastic time on your hard earned Disney Vacation.  At least you have some time to find more foods that you can eat while down there.  Having tummy troubles would not be fun to deal with while your there


*It's not so much the tummy right now but rather the sudden appearance of some allergic-like reactions. I've been getting welts in my mouth and having my tongue & lips swell, NOT a good thing at all! I'm carrying around an epi-pen now and trying to figure out what's causing this. So far Jasmine rice (yes, plain white rice!!) & eggs are clear cut Nos and a few questions surrounding carrots, peanuts and oats. They want me to gradually add in more foods but to avoid adding in a bunch of things that might irritate the rest of my GI system.

It has made planning our meals a nightmare, luckily we tend to fly by the seat of our pants and prefer the resorts for eating. I'm gonna miss some of my favourite snacks but NOTHING tastes good enough to be sick.*


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
> talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
> Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
> Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.
> 
> View attachment 425677
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*WOW, he's gorgeous! I think he should be Bruce, ala Finding Nemo *


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
> talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
> Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
> Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.
> 
> View attachment 425677
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



We had a Betta fish, his name was Ace. I think I overfed him and he only survived two years with us. But he was fun! My cats loved to watch him swim around. So pretty.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone else hasn't downloaded the Sobey's app, now's the time to do that! I've done it for both cards -- just sign in with one card, then click on the 3 dots at the top right and change the Airmiles number. Not sure if that will work or not but I figure it's worth a try!
*


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 , what a beautiful fish. Fish are definitely the way to go, they don't get you up in the middle of the night to go out or be fed, don't bark the whole way to the vet.... (that was my morning, not yours). What about Beau (because he is beautiful).


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah he is beautiful
I decided to call him a good old fashioned Irish name
*Finn* because his Fins are so cool!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah he is beautiful
> I decided to call him a good old fashioned Irish name
> *Finn* because his Fins are so cool!
> Hugs
> Mel



That's my dog's name! though he is named after the Star Wars character


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> That's my dog's name! though he is named after the Star Wars character


That's so cool!!!
Right now his favorite spot in the tank is above a moss ball *Molly* that he seems to love.
*Finn & Molly*
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I love the name Finn for him.  He is beautiful.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's not so much the tummy right now but rather the sudden appearance of some allergic-like reactions. I've been getting welts in my mouth and having my tongue & lips swell, NOT a good thing at all! I'm carrying around an epi-pen now and trying to figure out what's causing this. So far Jasmine rice (yes, plain white rice!!) & eggs are clear cut Nos and a few questions surrounding carrots, peanuts and oats. They want me to gradually add in more foods but to avoid adding in a bunch of things that might irritate the rest of my GI system.
> 
> It has made planning our meals a nightmare, luckily we tend to fly by the seat of our pants and prefer the resorts for eating. I'm gonna miss some of my favourite snacks but NOTHING tastes good enough to be sick.*


Sorry to hear this! I hope you feel better soon and enjoy your Disney vacation as much as possible.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
> talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
> Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
> Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.
> 
> View attachment 425677
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I love the colours! He is a handsome one!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I went to Foodland for two grocery gift cards under my husband's air miles card.  

The first card she forgot to scan the coupon so the receipt doesn't show the 100 miles.  She called someone over to "make it right" and add them manually.

While we were waiting, she processed the transaction for the second gift card.  I do not know what happened but that receipt shows 200 miles! 

By this time the second lady came over, scanned my husband's air miles card and gave me a receipt showing 100 miles manually added.

Hopefully all 300 miles will be posted to his account!


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone else hasn't downloaded the Sobey's app, now's the time to do that! I've done it for both cards -- just sign in with one card, then click on the 3 dots at the top right and change the Airmiles number. Not sure if that will work or not but I figure it's worth a try!
> View attachment 425696*


I just did this. Will delete once the miles post as we’re Safeway out here in the West so of course it couldn’t find a store based on my postal code. Worth a try for the extra AM though.


----------



## bababear_50

I just had a bunch of airmiles post to my account but it doesn't explain in the transaction list what they are for?? Weird.....probably a computer glitch.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone else hasn't downloaded the Sobey's app, now's the time to do that! I've done it for both cards -- just sign in with one card, then click on the 3 dots at the top right and change the Airmiles number. Not sure if that will work or not but I figure it's worth a try!
> View attachment 425696*



Like Cari12, I don't have Sobey's near me but have downloaded the app and I'll cross my fingers that it works!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
> talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
> Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
> Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.
> 
> View attachment 425677
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


That one's really pretty.  We had one that died while we were in Cuba at Christmas.  His name was Theodore Hemmingway and he was just short of his second birthday.  My oldest started texting me saying that the fish looked weird and she thought he might die.  Sure enough the next morning he was  floating at the top.....and not in a way that was one of his normal tricks.  I told her to put him in a Ziploc, in the freezer until we got home.....her sister wanted to have a funeral.  YES, the 20yo wanted to have a funeral for her fish.  They played Danny Boy as the flush began.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone else hasn't downloaded the Sobey's app, now's the time to do that! I've done it for both cards -- just sign in with one card, then click on the 3 dots at the top right and change the Airmiles number. Not sure if that will work or not but I figure it's worth a try!
> View attachment 425696*



Thanks!  I just did that for my daughter's card.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> That one's really pretty.  We had one that died while we were in Cuba at Christmas.  His name was Theodore Hemmingway and he was just short of his second birthday.  My oldest started texting me saying that the fish looked weird and she thought he might die.  Sure enough the next morning he was  floating at the top.....and not in a way that was one of his normal tricks.  I told her to put him in a Ziploc, in the freezer until we got home.....her sister wanted to have a funeral.  YES, the 20yo wanted to have a funeral for her fish.  They played Danny Boy as the flush began.



My 20 year old girl and 15 year old boy had a funeral for her hamster a few weeks ago.  Rootbeer is buried in our backyard.  My son made a cross out of sticks, wrapped pink rope around it and put it in the ground.  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Aladora

dancin Disney style said:


> That one's really pretty.  We had one that died while we were in Cuba at Christmas.  His name was Theodore Hemmingway and he was just short of his second birthday.  My oldest started texting me saying that the fish looked weird and she thought he might die.  Sure enough the next morning he was  floating at the top.....and not in a way that was one of his normal tricks.  I told her to put him in a Ziploc, in the freezer until we got home.....her sister wanted to have a funeral.  YES, the 20yo wanted to have a funeral for her fish.  They played Danny Boy as the flush began.





Disney Addicted said:


> My 20 year old girl and 15 year old boy had a funeral for her hamster a few weeks ago.  Rootbeer is buried in our backyard.  My son made a cross out of sticks, wrapped pink rope around it and put it in the ground.  Gotta love 'em.



Okay, so here is a story from a couple of years ago, when our son was 11. I should preface this story by saying that our son is autistic so while he feels things quite deeply, he sometimes takes a while to process how he is feeling.

So, we are really good friends with our next door neighbours, we actually share a driveway and a large backyard. They had two wiener dogs that we used to watch all the time, in fact the dogs thought they just had one home that happened to be split between two houses. A couple of years ago one of the dogs, Finnegan, got sick with lymphoma and sadly passed away. The night he died we knew he was going to go very soon so our friends said that we should go over if we wanted to say goodbye. We all did and our son went over, gave the dog a pat on the head and said "bye Finnegan" and then walked out.

Shortly after, I had to go out so the rest of the story was told to me by my husband.

Finnegan passed away just a few minutes after I left and since my friend is a nurse, they decided it was not necessary for them to bring the dog into the vet to confirm it. They had also decided to bury Finnegan in their side of the backyard. So, they hold a funeral right away. So, here you have my friend, her son (not quite 13 at the time) and her husband plus my husband and son. Everything was going okay, they dug a hole, said a few words and then came the time to put the dog into the hole...as soon as they do this, the penny drops with my son and he realizes that this means that Finnegan is dead. Well, my son bursts into tears and yells out as loud as he can "WHY ARE YOU RUINING MY LIFE?" My friend's son, who has been crying this whole time starts freaking out and just sobbing. 

My husband rushes our kid inside.

They still have the second weiner dog but she is getting quite old now. Our son is 14 now but I dread how he is going to deal with her funeral. (Also, I love the dog and I am going to be crushed when she dies.  )


----------



## ottawamom

Vent coming.

Airmiles posted for last weeks adventures with Gift Cards. Rather Sobeys GC purchases posted. The 2 GC I purchased at Foodland did not (AM weren't on receipt I was told they would make it right if they didn't post). I called the store spoke with the front end manager and she said "they take 6-8 weeks to post". It was a computer oversight with their system early on I say. Is the system working the CG correctly now? Yes it is. Gave her the time and transaction #'s. She's looking into it. Wants to handle the transaction of giving me my 200AM properly so the store isn't charged if it isn't supposed to be. What a load of cr...p.

Every other store just adds them right then and there when it doesn't go through properly. (post 3 above mine) I am so frustrated I don't want to wait 6-8 weeks, the stupid promotion will be over and I won't qualify for those two extra entries to the otherwise stupid contest they have going on. I am so down on Airmiles and their stupid promotions at the moment. Just give me my airmiles. Substitute another other favourite word for stupid.

Now to go stress eat! Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Vent coming.
> 
> Airmiles posted for last weeks adventures with Gift Cards. Rather Sobeys GC purchases posted. The 2 GC I purchased at Foodland did not (AM weren't on receipt I was told they would make it right if they didn't post). I called the store spoke with the front end manager and she said "they take 6-8 weeks to post". It was a computer oversight with their system early on I say. Is the system working the CG correctly now? Yes it is. Gave her the time and transaction #'s. She's looking into it. Wants to handle the transaction of giving me my 200AM properly so the store isn't charged if it isn't supposed to be. What a load of cr...p.
> 
> Every other store just adds them right then and there when it doesn't go through properly. (post 3 above mine) I am so frustrated I don't want to wait 6-8 weeks, the stupid promotion will be over and I won't qualify for those two extra entries to the otherwise stupid contest they have going on. I am so down on Airmiles and their stupid promotions at the moment. Just give me my airmiles. Substitute another other favourite word for stupid.
> 
> Now to go stress eat! Thank you for letting me vent.


I’m sorry you are so stressed. And I agree with you , the constant mistakes and challenges with their promos are so frustrating. I don’t blame you for venting. 

I’m 11th hour posting to ask everyone /anyone if I go to Sobey’s after dinner and do the $200 gift card do I have to show a code or coupon to get the miles ? My app shows me a code to show ,but DH doesn’t have the app, should I get him to download it too ?

I’m sorry if this has been covered already. I’ve been swamped this summer it’s all I can do to get everything done ,I haven’t had much time for airmiles.


----------



## juniorbugman

pigletto said:


> I’m 11th hour posting to ask everyone /anyone if I go to Sobey’s after dinner and do the $200 gift card do I have to show a code or coupon to get the miles ? My app shows me a code to show ,but DH doesn’t have the app, should I get him to download it too ?
> 
> I’m sorry if this has been covered already. I’ve been swamped this summer it’s all I can do to get everything done ,I haven’t had much time for airmiles.


Yes you need a coupon to scan.  I know that my Sobey's in Ajax had coupons at the cash and when I bought mine the cashier scanned 2 different coupons because she didn't want it to not work.
You can print them online as well which is what I had done before I realized that they had them in the store.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I’m sorry you are so stressed. And I agree with you , the constant mistakes and challenges with their promos are so frustrating. I don’t blame you for venting.
> 
> I’m 11th hour posting to ask everyone /anyone if I go to Sobey’s after dinner and do the $200 gift card do I have to show a code or coupon to get the miles ? My app shows me a code to show ,but DH doesn’t have the app, should I get him to download it too ?
> 
> I’m sorry if this has been covered already. I’ve been swamped this summer it’s all I can do to get everything done ,I haven’t had much time for airmiles.



Hi Hon
I don't have the app BUT I went to roundup contest via internet on phone and got the coupon to scan.
https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers

Maybe this will help
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Vent coming.
> 
> Airmiles posted for last weeks adventures with Gift Cards. Rather Sobeys GC purchases posted. The 2 GC I purchased at Foodland did not (AM weren't on receipt I was told they would make it right if they didn't post). I called the store spoke with the front end manager and she said "they take 6-8 weeks to post". It was a computer oversight with their system early on I say. Is the system working the CG correctly now? Yes it is. Gave her the time and transaction #'s. She's looking into it. Wants to handle the transaction of giving me my 200AM properly so the store isn't charged if it isn't supposed to be. What a load of cr...p.
> 
> Every other store just adds them right then and there when it doesn't go through properly. (post 3 above mine) I am so frustrated I don't want to wait 6-8 weeks, the stupid promotion will be over and I won't qualify for those two extra entries to the otherwise stupid contest they have going on. I am so down on Airmiles and their stupid promotions at the moment. Just give me my airmiles. Substitute another other favourite word for stupid.
> 
> Now to go stress eat! Thank you for letting me vent.



Sending you a Big Pooh Bear Hug
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Thank you everyone . I will use the app and I’ll look for the coupon for DH or google the contest site if they don’t have them .

ETA) just got back and they still had the booklets out. We each bought a $200 card and the 100 airmiles posted on the receipt.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> Okay, so here is a story from a couple of years ago, when our son was 11. I should preface this story by saying that our son is autistic so while he feels things quite deeply, he sometimes takes a while to process how he is feeling.
> 
> So, we are really good friends with our next door neighbours, we actually share a driveway and a large backyard. They had two wiener dogs that we used to watch all the time, in fact the dogs thought they just had one home that happened to be split between two houses. A couple of years ago one of the dogs, Finnegan, got sick with lymphoma and sadly passed away. The night he died we knew he was going to go very soon so our friends said that we should go over if we wanted to say goodbye. We all did and our son went over, gave the dog a pat on the head and said "bye Finnegan" and then walked out.
> 
> Shortly after, I had to go out so the rest of the story was told to me by my husband.
> 
> Finnegan passed away just a few minutes after I left and since my friend is a nurse, they decided it was not necessary for them to bring the dog into the vet to confirm it. They had also decided to bury Finnegan in their side of the backyard. So, they hold a funeral right away. So, here you have my friend, her son (not quite 13 at the time) and her husband plus my husband and son. Everything was going okay, they dug a hole, said a few words and then came the time to put the dog into the hole...as soon as they do this, the penny drops with my son and he realizes that this means that Finnegan is dead. Well, my son bursts into tears and yells out as loud as he can "WHY ARE YOU RUINING MY LIFE?" My friend's son, who has been crying this whole time starts freaking out and just sobbing.
> 
> My husband rushes our kid inside.
> 
> They still have the second weiner dog but she is getting quite old now. Our son is 14 now but I dread how he is going to deal with her funeral. (Also, I love the dog and I am going to be crushed when she dies.  )



Aww poor kid.  It's hard losing pets.  I just wanted to say I'm sorry and give you a


----------



## Aliciahere

Anybody notice the alternative way you can enter the contest? 50 word essay baby! For anybody who can’t get the five vendors, this would be an option (if you get the 5 vendors, you max out your entries)

On another note, I just made my three vendors: Sobeys, Children’s Place, and Shoe Warehouse through the on-line store - woot! I may make all five, Shell is easy, but Rexall will be tricky for me :/


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday almost slipped away before i got the flyer links in the first post updated  Here's the links not already provided

Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer

There really isn't anything much noteworthy in ANY of the flyers for this household.
If anyone used apple products, Metro has an offer- buy $50 gift card for the app store or iTunes get 75 AM*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Ontario 
Aug 16-Aug 22
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1326160
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> I have been tossing the idea of a new pet ever since my sister got a new puppy........................
> talked myself down a few times .....till this weekend when I decided I wanted a Betta Fish,,,,,,,,,,,so I got a new tank,,plants treasure chest,,Betta Hammock,,food,water conditioner,,etc.
> Today I picked up my new friend _______________ he is a male crowntail Betta,,blue/ red/purple,,I haven't named him yet but he seems to love his new home.
> Now I can actually get some airmiles at Global Pet.
> 
> View attachment 425677
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



If he was a girl you could have named her "Miley" lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald -->  Did your Sobey's e-card work out ok in the end?  It sounded like a weird process.

I'm still waiting for the Gatorland pass.  I started the process at the end of July.  My miles were removed on August 2 and they asked for the name of the person for the ticket.  It will be a week tomorrow since Air Miles told me they were having technical issues...  Air Miles only has 8 business days left (including today) to e-mail me the ticket.   I just sent them another e-mail.


----------



## alohamom

Aliciahere said:


> Anybody notice the alternative way you can enter the contest? 50 word essay baby! For anybody who can’t get the five vendors, this would be an option (if you get the 5 vendors, you max out your entries)
> 
> On another note, I just made my three vendors: Sobeys, Children’s Place, and Shoe Warehouse through the on-line store - woot! I may make all five, Shell is easy, but Rexall will be tricky for me :/



Thanks so much for posting that you can do an NPE for this. Just entered.


----------



## mort1331

UGGG, brain fart and being very tired.
So Tues night at Jays game home just after midnight. Leave wed am for Kingston, On 3 hour drive. Hang out with family in from Halifax for a Rugby tourney for their daughter. Back home just after 8pm. Knew last day for GC from Sobeys. Dead tired but walked across the street and picked up 2 more. Plus 6 pack and was able to pay with my old GC. Always try sometimes it still works.
Well being as tired as I was, the paying with GC worked, I forgot to show the AM coupon. Got home looked at my receipt, no AM. Uggg. Not worth it for me to go back and get points, Have a beer go to sleep.
Live and learn.


----------



## ottawamom

Still upset about my AM not posting. The front end manager said she would look into it. How long do I give her to look into it before I go for a face to face at the store? I was thinking if I don't hear back from her tomorrow morning I would go in the afternoon tomorrow or is that too soon?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Still upset about my AM not posting. The front end manager said she would look into it. How long do I give her to look into it before I go for a face to face at the store? I was thinking if I don't hear back from her tomorrow morning I would go in the afternoon tomorrow or is that too soon?



Hi Hon
I would go tomorrow,,,also I would give airmiles CHAT a try.

I just did a Chat,,,requesting how long before my Christmas in July promo airmiles would take to post--yep probably 120 days --close to the actual Christmas!!

I just spent quite a while expressing my views on the whole airmiles program,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
While I'm sure they are trained to just listen...... I do hope they pass along my concerns.
1. airmiles drought..on.and ....on and ..........on!!!
2. length of time for promos to post but if someone goes on Facebook or Twitter the points magically appear in the person's account.(double standards).
3. How much cheerios,oatmeal,yogurt can a person buy??
4. Inconsistent Blue Fridays in Ontario
5. Cash registers not automatically adding airmiles
6. Load N Go same products for Rexall for months on end.
Ok I wasn't really doing CHAT I was Venting but atleast I had my say and feel better.
Hope today is a bright better one for you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> UGGG, brain fart and being very tired.
> So Tues night at Jays game home just after midnight. Leave wed am for Kingston, On 3 hour drive. Hang out with family in from Halifax for a Rugby tourney for their daughter. Back home just after 8pm. Knew last day for GC from Sobeys. Dead tired but walked across the street and picked up 2 more. Plus 6 pack and was able to pay with my old GC. Always try sometimes it still works.
> Well being as tired as I was, the paying with GC worked, I forgot to show the AM coupon. Got home looked at my receipt, no AM. Uggg. Not worth it for me to go back and get points, Have a beer go to sleep.
> Live and learn.


Hi Mort,,,maybe 
Go back today and ask for some goodwill help.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Donald -->  Did your Sobey's e-card work out ok in the end?  It sounded like a weird process.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Gatorland pass.  I started the process at the end of July.  My miles were removed on August 2 and they asked for the name of the person for the ticket.  It will be a week tomorrow since Air Miles told me they were having technical issues...  Air Miles only has 8 business days left (including today) to e-mail me the ticket.   I just sent them another e-mail.


*Yes, it's "fixed" -- I was told to go into your account, under transactions you click on Used miles, under the item you're waiting for a voucher there's a button to "resend" the voucher -- double click on that. Not sure if you're in the same boat since you had to provide a name for the ticket but give this a try and see what happens
*


----------



## buyerbrad

Disney Addicted said:


> Donald -->  Did your Sobey's e-card work out ok in the end?  It sounded like a weird process.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Gatorland pass.  I started the process at the end of July.  My miles were removed on August 2 and they asked for the name of the person for the ticket.  It will be a week tomorrow since Air Miles told me they were having technical issues...  Air Miles only has 8 business days left (including today) to e-mail me the ticket.   I just sent them another e-mail.


I had the same issue with Paramount Studios Tour tickets for LA next week. Yesterday, I had them cancel the order and return my miles. I’ll just buy the tour tix instead.


----------



## CanadianKrista

10x miles at Indigo for the next few days on airmilesshops.  Since these are one of the few stores that give miles on gift cards, might be a good opportunity for some, especially if you are looking for a spend for Round Up - on $100 gift card you'd get 5 base, 45 bonus and then the 50 bonus for the Round Up promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would go tomorrow,,,also I would give airmiles CHAT a try.
> 
> I just did a Chat,,,requesting how long before my Christmas in July promo airmiles would take to post--yep probably 120 days --close to the actual Christmas!!
> 
> I just spent quite a while expressing my views on the whole airmiles program,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> While I'm sure they are trained to just listen...... I do hope they pass along my concerns.
> 1. airmiles drought..on.and ....on and ..........on!!!
> 2. length of time for promos to post but if someone goes on Facebook or Twitter the points magically appear in the person's account.(double standards).
> 3. How much cheerios,oatmeal,yogurt can a person buy??
> 4. Inconsistent Blue Fridays in Ontario
> 5. Cash registers not automatically adding airmiles
> 6. Load N Go same products for Rexall for months on end.
> Ok I wasn't really doing CHAT I was Venting but atleast I had my say and feel better.
> Hope today is a bright better one for you.
> Hugs
> Mel


*YUP! *
* 
I just had to chase down 103 miles from an online promo for booking any travel from May 14 - 31, they had 75 days to post it -- WHY can't they do their job! AND OMG, Rexall offers are NOT targeted nor do they change, like EVER!! Why don't promos start on the dot of 00:00:01 on the day they launch at EVERY.SINGLE.STORE. without someone needing to point it out??!?!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update to my dietary issues and our January trip -- I just got an email from my favourite chef at The Wave asking what types of food I'll be wanting to eat  Some people go for the rides & to meet the characters but for me? It's all about the food & the angels who create things that are not only safe for me but tasty as well! He promised to forward me his schedule as soon as he has it -- asked for our dates. I can tell you all because I don't think any of you will track down my actual address and rob us blind (hubby is neurotic about blasting this on social media ) EXACTLY 5 months from now we should be already checked into our room and heading to Disney Springs

AND to bring this back to AM, I'm hoping to take my Sobey's gift cards ( i still have some left from last promo) and swap them for Disney cards when I'm in Toronto tomorrow, wish me luck!*


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would go tomorrow,,,also I would give airmiles CHAT a try.
> 
> I just did a Chat,,,requesting how long before my Christmas in July promo airmiles would take to post--yep probably 120 days --close to the actual Christmas!!
> 
> I just spent quite a while expressing my views on the whole airmiles program,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> While I'm sure they are trained to just listen...... I do hope they pass along my concerns.
> 1. airmiles drought..on.and ....on and ..........on!!!
> 2. length of time for promos to post but if someone goes on Facebook or Twitter the points magically appear in the person's account.(double standards).
> 3. How much cheerios,oatmeal,yogurt can a person buy??
> 4. Inconsistent Blue Fridays in Ontario
> 5. Cash registers not automatically adding airmiles
> 6. Load N Go same products for Rexall for months on end.
> Ok I wasn't really doing CHAT I was Venting but atleast I had my say and feel better.
> Hope today is a bright better one for you.
> Hugs
> Mel



Yep, Christmas in July is not so merry. I did 3 orders:

1) HBC- hbc converted points and AM shops posted 
2) Staples - 1 AM from Staples posted, that’s it 
3) DSW - nothing has posted


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update to my dietary issues and our January trip -- I just got an email from my favourite chef at The Wave asking what types of food I'll be wanting to eat  Some people go for the rides & to meet the characters but for me? It's all about the food & the angels who create things that are not only safe for me but tasty as well! He promised to forward me his schedule as soon as he has it -- asked for our dates. I can tell you all because I don't think any of you will track down my actual address and rob us blind (hubby is neurotic about blasting this on social media ) EXACTLY 5 months from now we should be already checked into our room and heading to Disney Springs
> 
> AND to bring this back to AM, I'm hoping to take my Sobey's gift cards ( i still have some left from last promo) and swap them for Disney cards when I'm in Toronto tomorrow, wish me luck!*



An aside:

I have a  daughter that is both soy and dairy intolerant and we noticed a huge change in getting information between our trip last August (2018) and April/May (2019).  We order groceries from Publix and supplement with quick serve (other than afternoon tea at the GF).  Any time I asked for specifics about food ingredients, I had the manager there in seconds with a full list of what was in each item.  Most of it they knew right away but they often showed up carrying a binder with all the details. This was both in the park and at the resorts.


----------



## ottawamom

I am happy to report AM success. It took a lot of talking.

I drove to Foodland (25min) spoke with the girl behind the counter. She called about it, and then gave me the standard 6-8 weeks answer. To which I then asked to speak with the front end manager. Girl called, manager came. I explained what had happened again. Same 6-8 weeks answer, then I went into my long winded explanation of their computer systems, how they work and how 6-8 weeks wouldn't resolve my problem.

The only solution would be for someone to go through each transaction report and see who had purchased GC before the computer patch was done and then manually add the AM for each of those peoples AM accounts. I told her it was not reasonable to expect that this would be done and that AM would simply wait for people to complain and then manually add them.

I told her that a friend (thanks @Disney Addicted ) had an issue and that the AM were posted manually right then. The front end manager then said she could do that for me. She still wanted to know how to properly deal with this situation, to which I replied that's an internal matter that you can figure out without me. End result, she gave me the missing miles. Now I just need to wait for them to post next week.

I was planning on doing 5 partners to get the 3 entries but I decided to heck with it 3 entries or 1 entry I'm not going to win anyway. Better to have my 200 AM.

If you're owed something people, stick with it. It eventually works out.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm glad you got your miles!!  Yes, I feel if they promised me miles (or PC points) and I purchased their product, then they darn well owe me the miles/points!  

Last year it took me a few months but eventually I hounded the people at Sobey's long enough that they finally gave me the extra 750 bonus miles for both my card and my husband's card.  They couldn't very well deny the existence of the letter from head office when they showed it to me and we (the Cashiers and I) were all talking about it for a few weeks.

It's ridiculous the effort we have to put into getting miles promised.


----------



## Debbie

I'm glad that you got your AM's! Donald, please feel better soon. Mel, Finn is a real beauty. All the stories about pets are so true. They always hold a special place in our hearts. 
I am not worried about whether I get the Round Up done or not. I, too, am tired of tracking and chasing AM....especially at Rexall! I've decided to do WestJet in the winter, so my AM will likely be used for gifts, or maybe the tv that needs to be replaced! I did do the Foodland gift card. 1 card, $200, 200 AM.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I did the iTunes gift card at Metro this morning. No issues, 75 AM right on the receipt and now $50 in my iTunes account.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Fellow Onyx Collectors...
> 
> You may remember last year me asking for help in purchasing tickets for the Festival of Wines here in Halifax. The 2 tickets were 1 mile, with collectors allowed to make 2 purchases.
> 
> The show tickets are going to be on sale starting this Friday morning at 10am.  If you could log onto the air miles website around that time, I would really appreciate if you could try to get tickets for me again this year for the Friday and Saturday night shows (7pm).
> 
> I was able to take a few friends last year, give some to my folks, etc and everyone had a great time.
> 
> Thank you!



I've been logged on for awhile and still don't see them.
Anyone else having any luck?
Hugs Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> I've been logged on for awhile and still don't see them.
> Anyone else having any luck?
> Hugs Mel



If I get a link or directions to where to get them I am more than happy to grab a couple for @ilovetotravel1977


----------



## bababear_50

Aladora said:


> If I get a link or directions to where to get them I am more than happy to grab a couple for @ilovetotravel1977


Hi Hon
Last year they were posted under Airmiles Events Exclusive,,,so far nothing posting in that section.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Fellow Onyx Collectors...
> 
> You may remember last year me asking for help in purchasing tickets for the Festival of Wines here in Halifax. The 2 tickets were 1 mile, with collectors allowed to make 2 purchases.
> 
> The show tickets are going to be on sale starting this Friday morning at 10am.  If you could log onto the air miles website around that time, I would really appreciate if you could try to get tickets for me again this year for the Friday and Saturday night shows (7pm).
> 
> I was able to take a few friends last year, give some to my folks, etc and everyone had a great time.
> 
> Thank you!



Have you gotten tickets yet? I looked online to get some for you, but I don’t see them. They’re either sold out, or I’m not looking in the right place.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I haven't seen any yet either...maybe they will be there this weekend...


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I haven't seen any yet either...maybe they will be there this weekend...



Ok Hon
If you see them please post,,,got to run out to do some errands
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mab2012

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm not sure where the other 10 miles came from.  I only purchased gas.  Back in the middle of July I received an offer that said 10 miles for each 25+ until the end of August if I opted in.  I opted in (and have the screenshots!) but so far I have not received those 10 miles on any fill-ups.  Maybe it finally worked.  I keep my receipts and track them.  So far Air Miles owes me 9 bonus miles x 7 fill-ups.



I got that offer too.  Drove to NS from Ottawa, made a point of filling up at Shell whenever possible, and haven't seen any of the bonus miles post yet.  I hope they eventually do, because I didn't bother with the receipts.  I've had a few bad experiences with Air Miles posting lately, and really don't have the time or inclination to chase them, so I haven't been going much out of my way to collect them.  I still need 900 miles to qualify for Onyx this year though, so I guess I'll have to pay attention at some point.


----------



## ottawamom

Slow AM week so I decided to compare this summer to last summer. July and August are slow for AM collecting when comparing 2018 to 2019 (promotions aside). A few AM here a few there not much in the way of a big score to report.

Gift cards in 2018, A&W (late July) and Harvery etc (Aug 16). We could be due to see that in next weeks flyer. Netflix (Aug 23).

Also of note I redeemed for the Wine Festival tickets Aug 24 so that may be out next week instead of this one (for those of you watching).


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Slow AM week so I decided to compare this summer to last summer. July and August are slow for AM collecting when comparing 2018 to 2019 (promotions aside). A few AM here a few there not much in the way of a big score to report.
> 
> Gift cards in 2018, A&W (late July) and Harvery etc (Aug 16). We could be due to see that in next weeks flyer. Netflix (Aug 23).
> 
> Also of note I redeemed for the Wine Festival tickets Aug 24 so that may be out next week instead of this one (for those of you watching).


I am not sure if they will have the same offers this year. Last year there was the Wonderland offer and it’s still not out yet. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I am not sure if they will have the same offers this year. Last year there was the Wonderland offer and it’s still not out yet. I was looking forward to that.


I too was looking forward to them as well as the CNE tickets and neither were offered.


----------



## bababear_50

Dang!!
I need some advice
I made an online purchase via the airmiles portal because (Newegg)

1. I wanted the airmiles
2. the product was cheaper there than on amazon.ca

So the total was $109.09 with tax.
But when I check my bank account it has come through as two orders
$97.79 and $11.30......so am I going to lose out on the airmiles because it wasn't a 100.00 transaction?
Anyone have experience with Newegg?
Thanks Mel


It was a single transaction and $100.00 before taxes.,,atleast it was when I hit the buy button....
50 bonus ( airmiles roundup)
5 bonus airmiles (1 for every $20.00 spend)

conair spa $93.13 free shipping
*Egyptian Jasmine Aroma Oil 10ml Bottle By Goloka $5.00
Fresh Mint Aroma Oil 10ml Bottle By Goloka $5.00
(Both free standard shipping)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*that should be fine,  if you do end up needing to chase it down all they care about is the subtotal before tax and shipping. Check the email confirmation for the order total,  we've ordered from newegg a lot and haven't had any issues with either the miles posting or the products.  Delivery is usually pretty quick as well. *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *that should be fine,  if you do end up needing to chase it down all they care about is the subtotal before tax and shipping. Check the email confirmation for the order total,  we've ordered from newegg a lot and haven't had any issues with either the miles posting or the products.  Delivery is usually pretty quick as well. *


Thank-You 
total tax $5.96
before tax $103.13
------------------------=total bill $109.09
Hugs Mel


----------



## melbrujack

cari12 said:


> Yep, Christmas in July is not so merry. I did 3 orders:
> 
> 1) HBC- hbc converted points and AM shops posted
> 2) Staples - 1 AM from Staples posted, that’s it
> 3) DSW - nothing has posted


Hi,
We’re you able to get air miles from DSW?  Is this DSW the shoe store?  I just looked on Airmilesshopps, and did not see it listed. 

Melissa


----------



## cari12

melbrujack said:


> Hi,
> We’re you able to get air miles from DSW?  Is this DSW the shoe store?  I just looked on Airmilesshopps, and did not see it listed.
> 
> Melissa



Actually the order was through Shoe Warehouse which is on AirMiles shops but I picked them up from DSW (ship to store).
Still no miles posted yet for this purchase though.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys............................ slim pickings
Reese's peanut butter cups,cookies and cream,,Oh Henry (mini sizes) buy 2 packages at 2.99 each get 10 airmiles.
Bark THINS snacking chocolate (coconut,pretzel,almond,sea salt) ,,buy 4 packages at 3.99 each get 40 airmiles.
Baking soda --on sale $1.50 each buy 2 get 5 bonus airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

argh we had some technology stuff go down here at the house, I had to get my account refreshed, and you know how that is, trying to login to all the places that remember you, IF you remember passwords!   
so I forgot to login to the Get My Offers safeway app and therefore could have earned 255 AM on my grocery shopping but I only earned 135.  ARGH well still better than going someplace cheaper with no AM and lots of hassle...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Forgive me for not using the search...but I don't usually find the info I'm looking for.

I know a couple of you have recently used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets.   I just requested a quote.  How long did it take for you to get the quote and then get the tickets after you accepted the quote?  I recall that they sent them via email.

I'm attempting to put together a little getaway for Aug 29th-Sept 3rd and I've found decent airfare, now I'm trying to find a hotel at a price I can live with.   I've already told DD that we are not doing parks...even if we stay at WDW.  However, there is a MNSSHP on the 30th and if I can get them through AM and she wants to go again we'll do it.  I'm very torn about even taking this trip....I've got work issues and I'm contemplating doing Christmas again.  I could just save this money and put it into a Christmas trip.  Anyway, it all hinges on several things that can't even be addressed until Monday.  


Honestly....this is what happens when I can't sleep at night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Forgive me for not using the search...but I don't usually find the info I'm looking for.
> 
> I know a couple of you have recently used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets.   I just requested a quote.  How long did it take for you to get the quote and then get the tickets after you accepted the quote?  I recall that they sent them via email.
> 
> I'm attempting to put together a little getaway for Aug 29th-Sept 3rd and I've found decent airfare, now I'm trying to find a hotel at a price I can live with.   I've already told DD that we are not doing parks...even if we stay at WDW.  However, there is a MNSSHP on the 30th and if I can get them through AM and she wants to go again we'll do it.  I'm very torn about even taking this trip....I've got work issues and I'm contemplating doing Christmas again.  I could just save this money and put it into a Christmas trip.  Anyway, it all hinges on several things that can't even be addressed until Monday.
> 
> 
> Honestly....this is what happens when I can't sleep at night.


*l submitted my request for a 10 day hopper thru Facebook messenger on July 1st and added it to my MDE account July 9th. Sooo about a week *


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> Forgive me for not using the search...but I don't usually find the info I'm looking for.
> 
> I know a couple of you have recently used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets.   I just requested a quote.  How long did it take for you to get the quote and then get the tickets after you accepted the quote?  I recall that they sent them via email.
> 
> I'm attempting to put together a little getaway for Aug 29th-Sept 3rd and I've found decent airfare, now I'm trying to find a hotel at a price I can live with.   I've already told DD that we are not doing parks...even if we stay at WDW.  However, there is a MNSSHP on the 30th and if I can get them through AM and she wants to go again we'll do it.  I'm very torn about even taking this trip....I've got work issues and I'm contemplating doing Christmas again.  I could just save this money and put it into a Christmas trip.  Anyway, it all hinges on several things that can't even be addressed until Monday.
> 
> 
> Honestly....this is what happens when I can't sleep at night.



Every time I have used the Personal Shopper in the past, it's been quick!  Two computers and then the following tickets:

For 2 MNSSHP I submitted the request on July 4th.  Verified on July 5th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 15.  (6 business days)
My husband submitted his request for 2 MNSSHP tickets on  July 10th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 16th.  (4 business days)
My husband also submitted his request for 4 Universal studio tickets on July 10th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 16th.  (4 business days)

However, I asked for 1 Gatorland AP on July 19th.  On July 22nd Air Miles e-mailed me the cost and I agreed on July 30th.  On August 2nd Air Miles asked me for the name to be put on the AP.  They also removed the Air Miles on August 2nd.  It is now August 17 and I still have not received the Gatorland AP..  twice now they have said they are having technical difficulties but will make sure I have the e-mail before we leave.  It's been 10 business days since August 2nd.  They have 6 more business days to e-mail the AP before we leave.

I have no idea if this technical issue they are having is JUST with Gatorland or with everything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Every time I have used the Personal Shopper in the past, it's been quick!  Two computers and then the following tickets:
> 
> For 2 MNSSHP I submitted the request on July 4th.  Verified on July 5th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 15.  (6 business days)
> My husband submitted his request for 2 MNSSHP tickets on  July 10th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 16th.  (4 business days)
> My husband also submitted his request for 4 Universal studio tickets on July 10th and received the tickets via e-mail on July 16th.  (4 business days)
> 
> However, I asked for 1 Gatorland AP on July 19th.  On July 22nd Air Miles e-mailed me the cost and I agreed on July 30th.  On August 2nd Air Miles asked me for the name to be put on the AP.  They also removed the Air Miles on August 2nd.  It is now August 17 and I still have not received the Gatorland AP..  twice now they have said they are having technical difficulties but will make sure I have the e-mail before we leave.  It's been 10 business days since August 2nd.  They have 6 more business days to e-mail the AP before we leave.
> 
> I have no idea if this technical issue they are having is JUST with Gatorland or with everything.


*did you try the fix I shared here? Double click on the  "resend voucher " *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *did you try the fix I shared here? Double click on the  "resend voucher " *



I saw something about that but when I tried to find my order/transaction online I couldn't locate where to find those.

I thought maybe it didn't show under my card because it wasn't something ordered on the Air Miles website but through their Personal Shopper program.

I'll search for the post and try again.

EDITED:  Ok, found that "used miles" section under my transactions but the Gatorland AP is not listed there.  When I try the other months, only the 2 MNSSHP show up.


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping tonight spent $129.00 got 174 AM.
I had a threshold loaded offer for spend $125 get 60 AM.my total at first was $127 so I asked the clerk what it was without tax and bottle deposit (bought some pop). While she was figuring that out, the lady behind me got huffy and literally threw her stuff back in her cart and went to another checkout. Oh well, I wasn’t going to miss the extra 60 AM by less than $2.00- I added 2 packs of gum and all was good.


----------



## 1926Moon

dancin Disney style said:


> Forgive me for not using the search...but I don't usually find the info I'm looking for.
> 
> I know a couple of you have recently used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets.   I just requested a quote.  How long did it take for you to get the quote and then get the tickets after you accepted the quote?  I recall that they sent them via email.



I don't have exact dates on how long it took for me, but from what I remember it was fairly quick.  One piece that would speed it up - no shipping, as they simply add them to your mydisney account. 
Good luck!


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> Safeway shopping tonight spent $129.00 got 174 AM.
> I had a threshold loaded offer for spend $125 get 60 AM.my total at first was $127 so I asked the clerk what it was without tax and bottle deposit (bought some pop). While she was figuring that out, the lady behind me got huffy and literally threw her stuff back in her cart and went to another checkout. Oh well, I wasn’t going to miss the extra 60 AM by less than $2.00- I added 2 packs of gum and all was good.



I don't understand people who go grocery shopping in an absolute rush. Their blood pressure must constantly be high. I guess they are the same people who are always running ten minutes late and hop back and forth on the highways. Really people just leave a few minutes earlier and you'll arrive calm and collected. 

I once had someone who rushed past me at Costco at the exit saying she had an emergency. If she had a true emergency she should have left her groceries instead of waiting to check out etc.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I saw something about that but when I tried to find my order/transaction online I couldn't locate where to find those.
> 
> I thought maybe it didn't show under my card because it wasn't something ordered on the Air Miles website but through their Personal Shopper program.
> 
> I'll search for the post and try again.
> 
> EDITED:  Ok, found that "used miles" section under my transactions but the Gatorland AP is not listed there.  When I try the other months, only the 2 MNSSHP show up.


*oopsie,  my mistake,  I KNEW you got that thru the personal shopper... i don't think  you're able to get those resent. I'd try either Facebook messenger or even call the ONYX number on the back of your card. Maybe they've actually mailed a card/ voucher? Otherwise you should have that thing by now! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In terms of cashing in miles for an e-voucher for Sobeys, do you print the voucher at home and then need to show it every time you want to use it? Can you trade it in for an actual gift card at the store?  Is it used via the app online?  I have a lot of miles I need to cash in for my vacation fund and I think this will be the fastest way to do this.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In terms of cashing in miles for an e-voucher for Sobeys, do you print the voucher at home and then need to show it every time you want to use it? Can you trade it in for an actual gift card at the store?  Is it used via the app online?  I have a lot of miles I need to cash in for my vacation fund and I think this will be the fastest way to do this.


*I just showed the gift card on my phone and they scanned it,  easy peasy.  You can also print it out if you want.  It works the same as any other gift card,  if you don't use it all at once just show/ scan it again.  *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall Monday-Wednesday emailed coupon, 60 airmiles when you spend $40

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...8192019-PP21-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB
I think I will do this one, I have a $40/40 airmiles personal offer to go with it.


----------



## rella's fan

A little out of the loop, but did I miss a Sobey's gift card promotion?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> A little out of the loop, but did I miss a Sobey's gift card promotion?


*Unfortunately yes, you did . It ended last Wednesday. *


----------



## rella's fan

Oh darn, was it the regular one - buy $150 get 150 miles?


----------



## bababear_50

The past Gift Card promo was for
Sobeys Ontario / Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
Foodland Ontario
See here for coupons which are/were offered in the Airmiles Promo
https://roundupcontest.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offersit was buy a $200.00 gift card get 100 airmiles.
Regards
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Just putting this out there in the universe. We want a Blue Friday this week!

(I know it was decided weeks ago but it can't hurt. Maybe they listen)


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Just putting this out there in the universe. We want a Blue Friday this week!
> 
> (I know it was decided weeks ago but it can't hurt. Maybe they listen)


Probably will be since I leave Saturday for a week and wouldn't be able to participate


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, I just received the Gatorland AP from Air Miles today!


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Just putting this out there in the universe. We want a Blue Friday this week!
> 
> (I know it was decided weeks ago but it can't hurt. Maybe they listen)


(Chanting) BLUE FRIDAY! BLUE FRIDAY!! BLUE FRIDAY!!!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Probably will be since I leave Saturday for a week and wouldn't be able to participate


Have a great trip. I know you'll have a blast.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm hoping................................

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hello all
I just wanted to report that bc of this group, i collected $1000 Cash AM for our trip. We just got back and everything worked perfectly. We drove about 6000 km and paid about $120 oop total (with the 3 cents off, we had to keep overshooting the amount and then we ran out for the last tank)
And now we head out on a trip to Vegas, using AM (my first flight w AM).
Time to start saving for next year!!
(maybe no Blue Friday this week, next week - back to school, perfect time )


----------



## ottawamom

Blue Friday!


----------



## isabellea

The pattern the last few months has been Blue Friday at IGA QC then elsewhere the next week... Hoping it’s the case again this week since there’s no way I can drive to ON this Friday but IGA would be okay.


----------



## ottawamom

IGA Quebec flyer is up on smartcanuks. No Blue Friday


----------



## bababear_50

NewEgg
Seller of the oils I ordered cancelled the order because they said it was not marketed right and should have had a delivery fee (shipping charge) included so no $100.00 airmiles shop for me.
It's disappointing but hey I am not really worried about a contest entry (Airmiles RoundUp contest).
Buyer beware,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,orders can be cancelled.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I just gave the go ahead to the personal shopper to get me 3 MNSSHP tickets.  3825 for 3 adult tickets and they have assured me that the tickets will be in my hands in time....or rather the email confirmation.   Holy Canary.....we leave next Thursday and all that I've got arranged is a flight


----------



## dancin Disney style

oh and for those hoping for a Blue Friday this week ……..someone in 'that' group posted a few days ago saying that she had a connection and it was going to be on Aug 30th......now the last time someone over there said they had a connection it was completely wrong info, so take that with an enormous grain of salt.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> So I just gave the go ahead to the personal shopper to get me 3 MNSSHP tickets.  3825 for 3 adult tickets and they have assured me that the tickets will be in my hands in time....or rather the email confirmation.   Holy Canary.....we leave next Thursday and all that I've got arranged is a flight



Sounds like a whirlwind of a trip!

We leave next Tuesday.  7 more sleeps!


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> So I just gave the go ahead to the personal shopper to get me 3 MNSSHP tickets.  3825 for 3 adult tickets and they have assured me that the tickets will be in my hands in time....or rather the email confirmation.   Holy Canary.....we leave next Thursday and all that I've got arranged is a flight


You should get the tickets quickly, ours were fast.



Disney Addicted said:


> Sounds like a whirlwind of a trip!
> 
> We leave next Tuesday.  7 more sleeps!



We leave Saturday and I can't wait!!  I am so tired of cooking meals... being home in the summer means kiddo wants "real meals" for every meal, lunch is the worst! Can't wait to be at Disney and he can have whatever he wants.


----------



## ottawamom

To all the south bound travelers, have great trips. Here's hoping for fabulous weather and calm skies for flying.


----------



## pigletto

Slightly off topic but not really.

I had a 5 day Canadian Resident Airmiles ticket that expires September 30th. I couldn’t use it before then so asked my dd to upgrade it for me while she was there this week . She’s at Universal but went to Disney for dinner tonight.
Anyway she upgraded to a 7 day parkhopper that starts late October for me and adding those two days and the hopper cost $237 usd.
So it looks like the value assigned to the CDN resident 5 day airmiles ticket was $301 usd. Not great, but luckily I only had one ticket with the early expiry date and my other airmiles tickets don’t need an upgrade .
Just thought I would put it in here for anyone who might still have that ticket.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> Slightly off topic but not really.
> 
> I had a 5 day Canadian Resident Airmiles ticket that expires September 30th. I couldn’t use it before then so asked my dd to upgrade it for me while she was there this week . She’s at Universal but went to Disney for dinner tonight.
> Anyway she upgraded to a 7 day parkhopper that starts late October for me and adding those two days and the hopper cost $237 usd.
> So it looks like the value assigned to the CDN resident 5 day airmiles ticket was $301 usd. Not great, but luckily I only had one ticket with the early expiry date and my other airmiles tickets don’t need an upgrade .
> Just thought I would put it in here for anyone who might still have that ticket.



I was quoted a value of $315.35USD after tax for the same ticket on April 30. Good to know we are in the same ballpark.

Yes, southbound travelers, have an awesome time.  We usually go third and fourth week in August as well, great time for long pool breaks and water parks!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Personal email this afternoon, 10 airmiles when you cash in airmiles at Shell before September 19.  One time use.  Pretty small offer but will likely do it.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Daughter has an Airmilesshops "we miss you email" 50 airmiles when you spend $20.  My understanding is she has shopped a couple of times this year but nothing posted correctly in the last 10 months.  

I received a BMO email 75 airmiles if I spend $360 on credit card by Saturday.  So far I'm at $85 but I might make it.


----------



## bababear_50

I got a email spend $50.00 on my BMO mastercard by Aug 22 at Metro or Lowes or Rexall,,
get 50 airmiles......patiently waiting for the flyers to come out 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> So I just gave the go ahead to the personal shopper to get me 3 MNSSHP tickets.  3825 for 3 adult tickets and they have assured me that the tickets will be in my hands in time....or rather the email confirmation.   Holy Canary.....we leave next Thursday and all that I've got arranged is a flight



You are a Disney Planning Pro,,,hey all you need now is a place to rest,,and a VISA.
So wish I was going ,,,MNSSHP is so much fun!
Have a blast!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Even if we don't get a Blue Friday here in Ontario some half decent offers would be nice.
I've waited as long as I can and will be stocking the pantry for Fall soon.
Come on Airmiles throw us a bone or two.Please!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm hoping for a better airmilesshops RoundUp offer.  Hopefully the next one will post soon.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1326698?page=15Gap Old Navy Gift cards spend 50.00 get 70 bonus airmiles

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1326703Fri to Sun
spend $75.00 get 50 bonus airmiles (coupon required)
Gap Old Navy Gift cards spend 50.00 get 70 bonus airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1326705Gap Old Navy Gift cards spend 50.00 get 70 bonus airmiles

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1327333
Quick view and not much for me,,,sad.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Mother trucker! Still no Blue Friday!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

what an awful flyer this week.  at least I have added 1% to my AM goal


----------



## osully

I might participate in the next Blue Friday if they have anything good. The bacon deals are usually good  I have noticed there are a lot of spend $100 get 100AM weekends again lately. I switched over to AM cash so 100AM is only $10 in my mind. Not the greatest deal but I'll take it!

I've been on the dark side for a few months now doing Walmart Grocery Pickup and loving it until last week. First they cancelled my Friday pickup order (placed on Wednesday) at 2:30am without any reason. I placed a replacement order for the same Friday pickup time, we showed up, and were told there was no order in their system for us. For the inconvenience they gave me a credit of $10. That's it. So annoyed with them right now but their prices are so low I hate grocery shopping anywhere else now!  Will use the credit and give them another chance...


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> We leave Saturday and I can't wait!!  I am so tired of cooking meals... being home in the summer means kiddo wants "real meals" for every meal, lunch is the worst! Can't wait to be at Disney and he can have whatever he wants.



I was worried that we would have a hard time meal wise for our daughter, who just had the second part (metal brackets around the molars, wire, elastics) put on her upper jaw yesterday.  But surprisingly, she didn't complain once yesterday about her jaw.  Last week the dentist had put elastics around her molars, as well as the braces on each tooth, and I never heard the end of it. All week she needed soft foods and said she couldn't chew.  I found out yesterday though that the elastics are thicker than the metal brackets and were there with purpose of making the molars move.  I hope she wakes up feeling good this morning!



bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont
> spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles
> 
> Foodland Ont
> Fri to Sun
> spend $75.00 get 50 bonus airmiles (coupon required)



Since Sobey's and Foodland are owed by the same company it makes me wonder why they have lowered Foodland's Air Mile spend lately.  It makes no sense for me to spend $75 at Foodland and only receive 50 bonus miles compared to Sobey's.

If it was a Blue Friday I would have made mostly freezer, boxed & canned purchases but I'm not going to bother with Spend $100 get 100.  I'm trying to clean out the fridge before we go.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Off topic but I thought I'd share this here.  My daughter has been working on this pixel quilt for a few months and is almost finished the front.  She needs to put a border around it and work on the back.   If she can find something black and sparkly maybe?  The mickey head has silver stars in it.  The background behind the castle represents a sunset and is more orangy/pink/yellow shades in person.  Hmm.. I wonder if the bottom 2-4 rows should have been green for grass instead of sunset?  These are all 1" finished squares.


----------



## ottawamom

@Disney Addicted ,  Is it the same daughter with the braces that is making the quilt?

1. My heart goes out to her and her teeth woes. I had braces twice in my lifetime. I can still feel the pain (mentally not physically). I used to rush home from my ortho appointments and stuff my face (when I was a teenager) because I knew eating would be difficult for the next few days.

It's all worth it in the end. Remind her when she is done to never give up wearing her retainer at night or she'll be in for a second round. I now have metal wires behind my front teeth (permanent retainer) plus I wear another one at night but on the plus side nothing has moved from its proper position.

2. That quilt is beautiful and she has done an amazing job so far. Her precision sewing is to be admired. Does she do it on a machine or by hand? Please post another picture when she finishes the quilt top.

Back to Airmiles: The drought continues   . I guess we'll be eating our way through the freezer this week in anticipation of a Blue Friday in the next week or two. I'll see if I can get any info out of the staff at my local Sobeys. They often know when they have been told to order more for the promotion.


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Off topic but I thought I'd share this here.  My daughter has been working on this pixel quilt for a few months and is almost finished the front.  She needs to put a border around it and work on the back.   If she can find something black and sparkly maybe?  The mickey head has silver stars in it.  The background behind the castle represents a sunset and is more orangy/pink/yellow shades in person.  Hmm.. I wonder if the bottom 2-4 rows should have been green for grass instead of sunset?  These are all 1" finished squares.



Oh my goodness, that is a lot of work if they are 1" squares-how cool! Good for her.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> You are a Disney Planning Pro,,,hey all you need now is a place to rest,,and a VISA.
> So wish I was going ,,,MNSSHP is so much fun!
> Have a blast!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks.....there really isn't that much to deal with....I've already talked with DD and made it clear this is basically a weekend getaway and it will be a whole lot of lounging at the pool and nice dinners.  I still have not booked a hotel....I'm looking at the B Resort but I've also got a quote for some WDW resorts.  The B I can get for only $555 incl the resort fee or we can get CSR for $960 or AKL or WL for $1310.  That's a big money difference but the thought of the splurge on a deluxe (which we've never done) is actually keeping me awake at night....and that is how this all started   

When do you stop feeling bad that you 29yo child can't travel with you?  Our oldest once again can't make it due to work.  I guess if she moved out of our house I wouldn't feel like we were leaving her out or favouring her sister.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.....there really isn't that much to deal with....I've already talked with DD and made it clear this is basically a weekend getaway and it will be a whole lot of lounging at the pool and nice dinners.  I still have not booked a hotel....I'm looking at the B Resort but I've also got a quote for some WDW resorts.  The B I can get for only $555 incl the resort fee or we can get CSR for $960 or AKL or WL for $1310.  That's a big money difference but the thought of the splurge on a deluxe (which we've never done) is actually keeping me awake at night....and that is how this all started
> 
> When do you stop feeling bad that you 29yo child can't travel with you?  Our oldest once again can't make it due to work.  I guess if she moved out of our house I wouldn't feel like we were leaving her out or favouring her sister.



Have you seen the special at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace? I have not stayed there myself but I like the idea of the lazy river and the location to DS is great

https://www.wdwinfo.com/orlando-hotels-near-disney-world/hilton-buena-vista-palace/
Pretty sure they have a resort fee though

...or, what about last minute DVC rentals? Davids DVC has Copper Creek for 1 night at $272 and maybe you can see if they have another night for rent from someone else?
Davids is amazing, they are very easy to deal with

I have never used DVC rental store but I have seen posts on these boards from people who have
They are showing one night on their last minute specials at the Beach Club in a studio for $272 on August 27th (I think that is when you said you are going) so maybe you can build on that
https://dvcrentalstore.com/discounted-points-confirmed-reservations/
Just a thought


----------



## Days In the Sun

I went back through the Sobeys flyers on Smartcanucks yesterday. The first Blue Friday in Ontario was September 7 last year.  For that reason and the fact that Metro is doing a roundup promo August 29 for four days, I am guessing that Blue Friday will be September 5.  It's just a guess.


----------



## Raimiette

Tomorrow I'm going to boop into Rexall for their Beauty Thursday promo (spend $50 on beauty stuff, get 100AMs) but I am wondering if there is a supplementary printable threshold coupon I'm not seeing.  I do have a buy $60, get 60AMs offer in my app which I've activated (not great but better than nothing) but there is usually a printable offer as well so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing it.

I may pop into Sobeys for the buy $100, get 100AMs but I'm not sure.  I could get some essentials but I do wonder if it would be better for me just to save the money and use it for the (hopeful) Blue Friday next week.  I could just go to Freshco and save probably 30-40% on the same items lol


----------



## bababear_50

Raimiette said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to boop into Rexall for their Beauty Thursday promo (spend $50 on beauty stuff, get 100AMs) but I am wondering if there is a supplementary printable threshold coupon I'm not seeing.  I do have a buy $60, get 60AMs offer in my app which I've activated (not great but better than nothing) but there is usually a printable offer as well so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing it.
> 
> I may pop into Sobeys for the buy $100, get 100AMs but I'm not sure.  I could get some essentials but I do wonder if it would be better for me just to save the money and use it for the (hopeful) Blue Friday next week.  I could just go to Freshco and save probably 30-40% on the same items lol



Hi there is a spend 40.00 get 60 airmiles BUT it is only good until today.
Wednesday Aug 21st

look here
http://view.e.rexall.ca/?qs=8f96eee...ac965f34826a8b43dc921b99331ba92507ed64a982c0a
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well all is not lost..................
I was reminded about my niece and granddaughters birthdays coming up very soon,,,,Hello Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic gift cards.

$200.00=280 airmiles
I'll check my Sobeys Targeted offers when they post later today.
I will be stocking up on some Campbells soup 49 cents a can and butter $2.99 a pound.

Edited to add: My targeted offers:
Buy one Prime chicken box get 15 bonus airmiles
Buy 1 helluva Good Dip get 8 bonus airmiles
23 airmiles


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to boop into Rexall for their Beauty Thursday promo (spend $50 on beauty stuff, get 100AMs) but I am wondering if there is a supplementary printable threshold coupon I'm not seeing.  I do have a buy $60, get 60AMs offer in my app which I've activated (not great but better than nothing) but there is usually a printable offer as well so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing it.
> 
> I may pop into Sobeys for the buy $100, get 100AMs but I'm not sure.  I could get some essentials but I do wonder if it would be better for me just to save the money and use it for the (hopeful) Blue Friday next week.  I could just go to Freshco and save probably 30-40% on the same items lol


*The coupons have been going the route of Mon-Wed for a couple of months now, the LnG threshold offer is usually Mon- Thur, about once a month we get the double coupon of spend $50 get 100 AM. IF you can wait until Sept 5th to do your "Beauty" shop at Rexall you'll be able to use the Round-Up coupon as well, it's spend $30 got 50 AM on Beauty products as well. SO in your case it looks like the most AM  would be to spend $60 on Thursday and make sure at least 50 of that is on Beauty stuff and you'll get 160 AM. BUT I would be tempted to wait till Sept and only need to spend $50 and get at least 150 AM (with the possibility of also finding a loaded threshold offer that week to add to the haul.)

This household is all about the biggest bang for our buck so we rarely will shop just for the miles, never push to meet a threshold (unless we're talking about adding less than $5 to get 200 miles at Rexall) and we wouldn't be doing the Sobey's threshold spend, it only comes out to JUST meeting my 1:1 ratio. As hubby says, "we can't afford to save that much!" *


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Well all is not lost..................
> I was reminded about my niece and granddaughters birthdays coming up very soon,,,,Hello Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic gift cards.
> View attachment 427828
> $200.00=280 airmiles
> Hugs
> Mel



I’m so happy to see this gift card offer, I’m definitely picking up some for back to school shopping, mainly for my youngest who can no longer fit into any of his jeans/pants that he was wearing in June!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@dancin Disney style , I'm not 100% sure of your dates (looks like this coming weekend?) but i just wanted to remind you of a few booking options that can earn you AM! You can try any of the hotel chains listed on airmilesshop website OR hotel .com OR try the Airmiles travel hub website thru AM proper. The last 2 even have the Disney hotels on their sites, just gotta know what search phrase to use! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Daughter has an Airmilesshops "we miss you email" 50 airmiles when you spend $20.  My understanding is she has shopped a couple of times this year but nothing posted correctly in the last 10 months.
> 
> I received a BMO email 75 airmiles if I spend $360 on credit card by Saturday.  So far I'm at $85 but I might make it.


*I got that email on my secondary account early in the summer -- i tried, really tried but just couldn't make myself order something for only 50 AM, didn't think it was worth the hassle i seem to have with online transactions posting properly *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> Off topic but I thought I'd share this here. My daughter has been working on this pixel quilt for a few months and is almost finished the front. She needs to put a border around it and work on the back. If she can find something black and sparkly maybe? The mickey head has silver stars in it. The background behind the castle represents a sunset and is more orangy/pink/yellow shades in person. Hmm.. I wonder if the bottom 2-4 rows should have been green for grass instead of sunset? These are all 1" finished squares.


  OH MY DOG!!!!  That is amazingly beautiful.  As a quilter... I know how tedious those 1" squares are.  The is just stunning.  How much sewing, pressing, more sewing, more pressing etc etc etc etc.  But that end result!!!!!  Kudos to her for finishing with all those little squares.  I have not done one with so many little squares...yet.  I'm sure I'll try to tackle one of those one day.


----------



## Spotthecat

Donald - my hero said:


> *@dancin Disney style , I'm not 100% sure of your dates (looks like this coming weekend?) but i just wanted to remind you of a few booking options that can earn you AM! You can try any of the hotel chains listed on airmilesshop website OR hotel .com OR try the Airmiles travel hub website thru AM proper. The last 2 even have the Disney hotels on their sites, just gotta know what search phrase to use! *


Wait, the airmiles travel hub lists Disney hotels? What's the magic trick?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Wait, the airmiles travel hub lists Disney hotels? What's the magic trick?


*OK, just so we're clear here I'm talking about the part of the website where you're paying CASH for the hotel and NOT redeeming your airmiles to book the hotel.

Go to this website  HERE
Use Bay Lake as the location and all of the Disney hotels will pop up.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone interested in seeing a TERRIBLE selfie -- wearing the HBC stripes Mickey t-shirt  I picked up matching shirts for hubby and myself last Friday, cause we're dorky like that !*


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Staples today to take advantage of a BMO offer of Spend $50 get 50 AM. DH had purchased Norton utilities the other week and it went on sale further. I had him return it yesterday and I was going to go in today and pick it up and a few other things to do the $50 spend. It's not on sale until tomorrow. Came home, told DH. he was shocked. Staples is always Wed-Tue. Looked at the online flyer, sure enough sale starts today. Called the store to ask what's up. No the sale in the store doesn't start until tomorrow.

Has anyone else had this experience at staples? Unfortunately I need to make the purchase in-store or I would just order it online. The person I was speaking with agreed to put a copy aside for me for tomorrow (don't want them to run out before I get there). What a pain.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone interested in seeing a TERRIBLE selfie -- wearing the HBC stripes Mickey t-shirt  I picked up matching shirts for hubby and myself last Friday, cause we're dorky like that !*


Hell yeah, bring it on!  I love anything Mickey and add on to that selfies are the best.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I went to Staples today to take advantage of a BMO offer of Spend $50 get 50 AM. DH had purchased Norton utilities the other week and it went on sale further. I had him return it yesterday and I was going to go in today and pick it up and a few other things to do the $50 spend. It's not on sale until tomorrow. Came home, told DH. he was shocked. Staples is always Wed-Tue. Looked at the online flyer, sure enough sale starts today. Called the store to ask what's up. No the sale in the store doesn't start until tomorrow.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience at staples? Unfortunately I need to make the purchase in-store or I would just order it online. The person I was speaking with agreed to put a copy aside for me for tomorrow (don't want them to run out before I get there). What a pain.



Sorry this is happening...frustration plus.
I got attitude from Rexall this morning because I wanted to keep my printed coupon,,,NOPE she needs to keep it,,,I explained it's on the mobile app but NOPE...ok I'll just be flexible and go along get along.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone interested in seeing a TERRIBLE selfie -- wearing the HBC stripes Mickey t-shirt  I picked up matching shirts for hubby and myself last Friday, cause we're dorky like that !*



I need to see,,I'm one those tye dye mickey t shirt freaks..

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kimbert

A couple of items, unrelated except by AM.

The first pertains to the Sobeys "My Offers" (this is what they're called in NS) where you load offers using the website or the app and then they are connected to your card, and are redeemed once that specific AM card is used during purchase of that specific product.
So I saw my new offers in my app, then they did not appear on my receipt (met conditions for 2 offers). So... I opened the app again and... this time when I looked at my loaded offers, suddenly the message popped up saying "these are now loaded" or whatever it says. I realized it had not popped up before I bought the items. Thankfully, a very short phone call to the MyOffers help line resulted in the person adding them manually and I should see them soon. However... they also said, that the most reliable way to load your offers is the website. I thanked them for the advice, but mentioned I used the app as I was already out and about. So... do with that what you will. If given the chance to use the website, perhaps fewer issues may result. Perhaps! I will try and do that too, but what's the point of a phone app if it's better to do it on a computer?! Ha ha


Okay, number 2 is this offer I just got in my email:
When you visit the website https://luminohealth.sunlife.ca/s/air-miles-reward-miles?language=en_US
it gives more details. But it seems like you use this site to request/book appointments between Aug 17 and Oct 17, then attend said appointments by Nov 30... and get 100 AM per appt, up to 3 times!

Never used the site before, don't know if they have any providers I want to try, but I'm about to go take a good look and thought you all might want to too!

ETA: Oh man! My physiotherapist is on there! I see her regularly for maintenance as I'm a runner and I planned to go once a month for Sept, Oct and Nov! I hope this pans out!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, i did warn you that it's a TERRIBLE picture (side note i did learn today that i can use my palm as a shutter "button" who knew!)

I also saw some Mickey ties
and cute head bands at Miniso  

plus these rather expensive but adorable water bottles at Longos
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> plus these rather expensive but adorable water bottles at Longos


I hope you bought one of the expensive water bottles.  Goofy's almost looks like he has Christmas lights on him.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I hope you bought one of the expensive water bottles.  Goofy's almost looks like he has Christmas lights on him.


*I did NOT buy the water ...  i did think about it I mean come on, Donald products where he's happy are hard to find BUT i didn't want to cart around anything extra. If i find it in a store closer to home I might be tempted*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I saw those waters when I was camping in July in Cavendish at the local dollar store for 2/$1.  Saw them this week at Shoppers for $0.99.


----------



## Aliciahere

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, i did warn you that it's a TERRIBLE picture (side note i did learn today that i can use my palm as a shutter "button" who knew!)
> View attachment 427896
> I also saw some Mickey tiesView attachment 427900
> and cute head bands at Miniso
> View attachment 427901
> plus these rather expensive but adorable water bottles at Longos
> View attachment 427903*



Nice shirt!!! Love the ties. MUST have the Mickie ears!!!!! Omg, I had never even heard of that store, and it looks like we have a couple in Edmonton - looks like a trip into the big city! I have a conference in Orlando in Sept, and while most of the attendees are US based, there will be a few Canadians - those ears will be perfect!!! Sqweee!


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> Have you seen the special at Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace? I have not stayed there myself but I like the idea of the lazy river and the location to DS is great
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/orlando-hotels-near-disney-world/hilton-buena-vista-palace/
> Pretty sure they have a resort fee though
> 
> ...or, what about last minute DVC rentals? Davids DVC has Copper Creek for 1 night at $272 and maybe you can see if they have another night for rent from someone else?
> Davids is amazing, they are very easy to deal with
> 
> I have never used DVC rental store but I have seen posts on these boards from people who have
> They are showing one night on their last minute specials at the Beach Club in a studio for $272 on August 27th (I think that is when you said you are going) so maybe you can build on that
> https://**************.com/discounted-points-confirmed-reservations/
> Just a thought


The  Buena Vista Palace is a really nice hotel.  I've been to conventions there and have been in the rooms but never stayed there.  I think between the resort fee and the parking fee it adds about $60/night.  I do prefer the resort style in general so it would be really nice to stay there.

Haven't ever considered using David's but I am familiar with them.  Right now I have a lower priced quote for both WL and AKL from the agent I know....she's able to piggyback me onto group bookings.  The Beach Club though is my dream resort, I might investigate that.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Our dollar store here has them dollar tree I think .. look there 

QUOTE="Donald - my hero, post: 60985096, member: 117792"]
*I did NOT buy the water ...  i did think about it I mean come on, Donald products where he's happy are hard to find BUT i didn't want to cart around anything extra. If i find it in a store closer to home I might be tempted*
[/QUOTE]
O


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *@dancin Disney style , I'm not 100% sure of your dates (looks like this coming weekend?) but i just wanted to remind you of a few booking options that can earn you AM! You can try any of the hotel chains listed on airmilesshop website OR hotel .com OR try the Airmiles travel hub website thru AM proper. The last 2 even have the Disney hotels on their sites, just gotta know what search phrase to use! *


I didn't know that WDW hotels were on the AM Hub.  I looked it up and if I'm willing to spend $930/night at the GF I can earn a hopping 2800 miles     

What I really need is a full day at home to sit on the computer and go through all my usual places to find hotels and car rental.  At least tomorrow I can be home by 4pm so I'll get a couple of hours to hunt.   I really want a Disney resort but if I can't find one at the price I want I'll book the B Resort because it's the cheapest so far and DD wants to go there.  Right now I'm off to stalk Hotwire and Priceline.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ok where are my airmiles math geniuses ? 
I got a quote for 1 adult 1 child MVMCP dec 3 for 3200 miles .. it seems a lot higher than the Halloween party ? 

So dvc prices are $104 adult $99 child so $203 
Good deal or no ? 
Lately I’ve been using airmiles for rental cars and airport hotels as I feel like 1200 for a night seems decent 
Thoughts 
Thanks 
That said this trip may be in jeopardy anyways .. not having a good time right now.. that said makes me want to go even more . Disney magic can only help


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok where are my airmiles math geniuses ?
> I got a quote for 1 adult 1 child MVMCP dec 3 for 3200 miles .. it seems a lot higher than the Halloween party ?
> 
> So dvc prices are $104 adult $99 child so $203
> Good deal or no ?
> Lately I’ve been using airmiles for rental cars and airport hotels as I feel like 1200 for a night seems decent
> Thoughts
> Thanks
> That said this trip may be in jeopardy anyways .. not having a good time right now.. that said makes me want to go even more . Disney magic can only help


*The math that we've figured out for personal shopper items is around 14.2 AM per $1 USD . They wouldn't be able to get the DVC prices though and the price for those tickets online is coming in at $226.85, using the math that would be around  3207 AM Looks to me like the quote you got fits this equation.*

*Is it a good deal? If you collect miles the same way we do, then YES, those tickets are free.  If this means you can do the trip you want then my opinion would be,go for it!  I'm sorry you're having a rough go right now and hope things get brighter soon.

**Side note -- the Halloween party looks like it's about $20 cheaper than the Christmas one BTW*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Off topic but need to vent Thanks .. not a financial issue .. had a hard time getting the little boys back from the USA  over weekend . It was their first visit to their dads since we separated and surprise even having sole custody he wouldn’t return then when the court order stated. Taking them across is scary right now .. I thought my court order meant something 



Donald - my hero said:


> *The math that we've figured out for personal shopper items is around 14.2 AM per $1 USD . They wouldn't be able to get the DVC prices though and the price for those tickets online is coming in at $226.85, using the math that would be around  3207 AM Looks to me like the quote you got fits this equation.*
> 
> *Is it a good deal? If you collect miles the same way we do, then YES, those tickets are free.  If this means you can do the trip you want then my opinion would be,go for it!  I'm sorry you're having a rough go right now and hope things get brighter soon.
> 
> **Side note -- the Halloween party looks like it's about $20 cheaper than the Christmas one BTW*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday almost got away from me without doing the flyer updates 

Here's the ones not already provided above, first post is also updated now

Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer*
*Foodland Atlantic Flyer

GOOD GRIEF! This is getting pathetic, flyers are simply awful *


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Off topic but need to vent Thanks .. not a financial issue .. had a hard time getting the little boys back from the USA  over weekend . It was their first visit to their dads since we separated and surprise even having sole custody he wouldn’t return then when the court order stated. Taking them across is scary right now .. I thought my court order meant something


*Well holy crap batman that SUCKS! I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now, ours babes are like an extension of us and to be separated from them physically hurts at times but to add the stress of dealing with an immature adult, choosing to flex his muscles by using your children as pawns is ... well, I think i might get a few points against my screename if i actually said what I think! *


----------



## ottawamom

So sorry you're having to go through this TammyLynn33. I don't know what I would do if someone kept my kids from me. Stay strong.


----------



## Days In the Sun

All our Sobeys giftcard promo airmiles posted correctly last night 

Rexall yesterday, spent $26 ($40-$9 coupons - $5 survey), received 101 airmiles (60 email coupon+40 personal).

Shell yesterday, spent $50 Amazon giftcard, received 50 airmiles (5 instore base+20 gc promo+25personal).


----------



## Debbie

Aw, TammyLynn, I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Know that you can vent any time you need to, and that we are here to listen. Hugs to you and the boys.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
Aug 23-29th ---Oh my gosh it's almost time for back to school....
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1326910Sponge paper towels and Cashmere TP seems reasonable $.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Off topic but need to vent Thanks .. not a financial issue .. had a hard time getting the little boys back from the USA  over weekend . It was their first visit to their dads since we separated and surprise even having sole custody he wouldn’t return then when the court order stated. Taking them across is scary right now .. I thought my court order meant something



Thinking about you and sending hugs, TammyLynn


----------



## michelb

Air Miles related question : Are Air Miles attraction tickets transferable? I.e. can you buy Disney World or Universal Orlando ticket through Air Miles Rewards and then pass them to someone else?  (I've never bought Air Miles attraction tickets)

I don't have enough Air Miles to buy tickets for my whole family so I was wondering if it's possible to find someone that has Air Miles and no intention of spending them, have them buy tickets with their Air Miles and then give them cash (discounted rate from face value of the tickets) for the tickets.

Let us know if this would work. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Donald - my hero

michelb said:


> Air Miles related question : Are Air Miles attraction tickets transferable? I.e. can you buy Disney World or Universal Orlando ticket through Air Miles Rewards and then pass them to someone else?  (I've never bought Air Miles attraction tickets)
> 
> I don't have enough Air Miles to buy tickets for my whole family so I was wondering if it's possible to find someone that has Air Miles and no intention of spending them, have them buy tickets with their Air Miles and then give them cash (discounted rate from face value of the tickets) for the tickets.
> 
> Let us know if this would work. Thanks,
> Mike


*100% possible! Unless you're contacting the personal shopper to get tickets that aren't on the website,  you'll be getting tickets that can be added to any account and assigned to any person.  Even if they end up having the Canadian discounted tickets you'd be able to do that.  

What you decide to give the other person shouldn't be based on what the tickets cost though,  but rather the cost of those miles,  current value is 95 miles = $10, but that's only my opinion.  Good luck finding some help,  it's a great idea. *


----------



## michelb

Donald - my hero said:


> *100% possible! Unless you're contacting the personal shopper to get tickets that aren't on the website,  you'll be getting tickets that can be added to any account and assigned to any person.  Even if they end up having the Canadian discounted tickets you'd be able to do that.
> 
> What you decide to give the other person shouldn't be based on what the tickets cost though,  but rather the cost of those miles,  current value is 95 miles = $10, but that's only my opinion.  Good luck finding some help,  it's a great idea. *



Thanks for the information.  That's perfect.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just found a chance for some double, and possibly triple dipping at Rexall next week.  One of the stores in my city is having their grand reopening sale next week and I snagged the coupon in that flyer for bonus miles! I know it worked with the last one I stumbled on so I'm sure it will work again.  If there's a Monday email coupon and you have a loaded threshold spend it will work as well.  Now,  if it ends up being the big coupon next Wednesday (not really time yet BTW) cha-ching!!! I'll repost it on Monday

*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, I'll give it a try in Ottawa.


----------



## bababear_50

Love that Rexall coupon J!

So I went to Sobeys this morning...who cuts their staff to two cashiers,,both on express???
My apologies for holding people up in the line but I do not make staffing rules.
Cashier rang all 4 Gift cards in together and then had to delete the transaction,,which she wasn't sure how to do... I apologised but I am not waiting 120 days to file for the points.
So she rang them in separately and I got 70 bonus airmiles for each card.
38 shop bonus miles + 280= 318 airmiles.
Once these post next week I am switching over to cash airmiles,,(that is if I don't spend any of my dream airmiles and save them for a new computer when this one decides to die).Must have self control.lol.
Christmas shopping is all done for 90% of the family,,just my granddaughter left and I figure between now and Christmas I'll see lots that I can get her.(Being the only grandchild has its advantages).
Can you tell I hate shopping in the winter time.lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try in Ottawa.


*the last one I found was for a store in Stouffville and it worked for me,  THREE  times! There's nothing on the coupon that says it's only good in Guelph,  you'll be able to use it!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 I’m jealous you are almost done your shopping! I don’t usually start until Sept/Oct once school and new activities get paid for.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh went to my foodland and zero oldnavy gift cards. Said they never had any.. but she’s putting a note for someone somewhere ..easily could have used $100 in gift cards there for back to school


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got another email today from the personal shopper saying that they were all set to make my ticket purchase they just needed the name of the person that would be picking up the tickets.   Um what?  If I get will call tickets I'll be disappointed of not having that extra couple of days to try and get some FP but it is what it is.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> I got another email today from the personal shopper saying that they were all set to make my ticket purchase they just needed the name of the person that would be picking up the tickets.   Um what?  If I get will call tickets I'll be disappointed of not having that extra couple of days to try and get some FP but it is what it is.


We paid extra to have the tickets mailed to us but if you are tight in time, it’s better to pick up the tickets there. Is it possible to get the ticket numbers to link to your account?

Have a magical trip! I love MNSSHP!


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I got another email today from the personal shopper saying that they were all set to make my ticket purchase they just needed the name of the person that would be picking up the tickets.   Um what?  If I get will call tickets I'll be disappointed of not having that extra couple of days to try and get some FP but it is what it is.



Yeah they said the same thing to me, I'm not sure why. I got them in an email 40 minutes after I replied, so...


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I got another email today from the personal shopper saying that they were all set to make my ticket purchase they just needed the name of the person that would be picking up the tickets.   Um what?  If I get will call tickets I'll be disappointed of not having that extra couple of days to try and get some FP but it is what it is.


*even though you'll be getting the tickets via email, they're still considered "will call" you'll possibly need to show the email when you get to Disney but the tickets will let you make any FP.  
that's how my ticket worked, they asked for the name I wanted it attached to. This was in the email from Disney The ticket is in my Disney account ready to go


***ETA mine is a park hopper not a party ticket but I'm fairly sure it will be the same for yours*


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Yeah they said the same thing to me, I'm not sure why. I got them in an email 40 minutes after I replied, so...


I remember it’s not necessary to get the physical tickets sent out to us as we also receive etickets to link to our accounts. I just wanted the hard tickets as souvenirs. So you are right about getting the tickets digitally.


----------



## alohamom

@mort1331 did you end up going to the Air Miles Rob Rainford event?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Interesting as I’m prepping to order Christmas party tickets .. 

Although today most of the offers sucked .. I took advantage to get little man a replacement iPad at staples with 10x on Apple..so 1/20 x 10= 275
Got 164 at Rexall 
35 at the children’s place 
And 68 at metro just picking up regular food

Not a bad day


----------



## hdrolfe

For the pet owners - Global Petfoods seems to have some airmiles deals

https://globalpetfoods.com/barkformiles/


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> We paid extra to have the tickets mailed to us but if you are tight in time, it’s better to pick up the tickets there. Is it possible to get the ticket numbers to link to your account?
> 
> Have a magical trip! I love MNSSHP!





hdrolfe said:


> Yeah they said the same thing to me, I'm not sure why. I got them in an email 40 minutes after I replied, so...





Donald - my hero said:


> *even though you'll be getting the tickets via email, they're still considered "will call" you'll possibly need to show the email when you get to Disney but the tickets will let you make any FP.
> that's how my ticket worked, they asked for the name I wanted it attached to. This was in the email from Disney The ticket is in my Disney account ready to go
> View attachment 428279
> 
> ***ETA mine is a park hopper not a party ticket but I'm fairly sure it will be the same for yours*


I was hoping to get the email confirmation right after I replied with my name but nothing yet.  However, about an hour after I replied they deducted the miles from my account.  So.....I'm getting closer.

Donald...you bring to mind that I've bought  party tickets from the WDW website a few times before and they have always been listed as 'will call' but never once have I done anything other than tap my magicband and in I go.  Granted I am not making this purchase but if I get a ticket number to load to MDE it should be the same.  I'll be prepared with a printout anyway....cuz I'm still old school on that sort of thing and like things on paper.  

I'm gonna go and check my email again for about the 8th time since they asked for the name for the tickets.


----------



## BayLakeDVC

dancin Disney style said:


> I was hoping to get the email confirmation right after I replied with my name but nothing yet.  However, about an hour after I replied they deducted the miles from my account.  So.....I'm getting closer.
> 
> Donald...you bring to mind that I've bought  party tickets from the WDW website a few times before and they have always been listed as 'will call' but never once have I done anything other than tap my magicband and in I go.  Granted I am not making this purchase but if I get a ticket number to load to MDE it should be the same.  I'll be prepared with a printout anyway....cuz I'm still old school on that sort of thing and like things on paper.
> 
> I'm gonna go and check my email again for about the 8th time since they asked for the name for the tickets.


I just had the same thing today.  I got the email about the name of the person to pick it up at will call.  When I got the confirmation email for the tickets, I was able to use the confirmation number and add it to My Disney Experience under tickets.  Then I could link it to each member who the tickets are for.  So now it will be linked to our magic bands.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I was hoping to get the email confirmation right after I replied with my name but nothing yet.  However, about an hour after I replied they deducted the miles from my account.  So.....I'm getting closer.
> 
> Donald...you bring to mind that I've bought  party tickets from the WDW website a few times before and they have always been listed as 'will call' but never once have I done anything other than tap my magicband and in I go.  Granted I am not making this purchase but if I get a ticket number to load to MDE it should be the same.  I'll be prepared with a printout anyway....cuz I'm still old school on that sort of thing and like things on paper.
> 
> I'm gonna go and check my email again for about the 8th time since they asked for the name for the tickets.


*it won't show up until business hours,  that was my experience anyway.  Hope you didn't keep refreshing your email into the wee hours of the night!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *it won't show up until business hours,  that was my experience anyway.  Hope you didn't keep refreshing your email into the wee hours of the night!*


LOL....I most certainly did!  Until about 11pm.    Would you say I’m a tad excited?   Actually I was working my rental car angles.  It was worth the work though I got my rental down from $225 to $150.  Still don’t have a hotel booked but I’m keeping a very close eye on Hotwire and Priceline to see if any WDW resorts are added now that the 5 day cancellation deadline is approaching for my dates. They did add AoA last night but it’s still too high.  It might be a suite but if I’m going to pay $226/night I want a deluxe.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I most certainly did!  Until about 11pm.    Would you say I’m a tad excited?   Actually I was working my rental car angles.  It was worth the work though I got my rental down from $225 to $150.  Still don’t have a hotel booked but I’m keeping a very close eye on Hotwire and Priceline to see if any WDW resorts are added now that the 5 day cancellation deadline is approaching for my dates. They did add AoA last night but it’s still too high.  It might be a suite but if I’m going to pay $226/night I want a deluxe.




Omg 226 lol you don’t know what I paid for nov/dec direct for he two resorts we are at . I may need to shop around a little lol


----------



## TammyLynn33

I took the leap this am and ordered tickets for  MVMCP.. I gave them two names to attach if needed and will order the others tonight from DVC./ and we have gift cards so the party will be free. Our two Disney nights are paid and our airfare is paid  the three nights in Tampa are under my divorce agreement so the trip is pretty much paid . If the big kid does play in that tourney  in Tampa he gets $1000 towards his trip so that will cover groceries maybe Busch gardens etc 
I need a break already


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Omg 226 lol you don’t know what I paid for nov/dec direct for he two resorts we are at . I may need to shop around a little lol


If you have the time, doing the work to figure out opaque booking from Hotwire and Priceline are well worth it.  Last year I got POFQ for $91/night.  I was hoping for the same/similar this year but I think SWGE opening the day we arrive is going against me.  This past Christmas when we were deciding on a trip from the 24/25th through 31st I found AKL for $225.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50 I’m jealous you are almost done your shopping! I don’t usually start until Sept/Oct once school and new activities get paid for.


As the kids get to be adults, my don't really want/need much except gift cards. I send out an email in September for them to give me: Something you want, Something you need, Something to wear (with sizes, please), and Something to read, also: Gift Cards you'll use. I ask for a few things in each section so that I can choose, they get what they want, and it is still a surprise. Since we are going to be away in October, I should get on that.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> As the kids get to be adults, my don't really want/need much except gift cards. I send out an email in September for them to give me: Something you want, Something you need, Something to wear (with sizes, please), and Something to read, also: Gift Cards you'll use. I ask for a few things in each section so that I can choose, they get what they want, and it is still a surprise. Since we are going to be away in October, I should get on that.



That is a great idea,,,I have so often bought things they don't want and do not want to spend the holidays returning things. Most of their stuff is stocking stuffers,and Gift Cards and like you I always ask them their top 5 favourite gift cards.
There is a small chance that we (school employee) could be out on strike this year so I am also trying to plan ahead. Fingers crossed we stay in class. The child in me wants to just book a fall vacation ,but if we do go out then I know I will be expected to do some strike duties.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aliciahere

bababear_50 said:


> Love that Rexall coupon J!
> 
> So I went to Sobeys this morning...who cuts their staff to two cashiers,,both on express???
> My apologies for holding people up in the line but I do not make staffing rules.
> Cashier rang all 4 Gift cards in together and then had to delete the transaction,,which she wasn't sure how to do... I apologised but I am not waiting 120 days to file for the points.
> So she rang them in separately and I got 70 bonus airmiles for each card.
> 38 shop bonus miles + 280= 318 airmiles.
> Once these post next week I am switching over to cash airmiles,,(that is if I don't spend any of my dream airmiles and save them for a new computer when this one decides to die).Must have self control.lol.
> Christmas shopping is all done for 90% of the family,,just my granddaughter left and I figure between now and Christmas I'll see lots that I can get her.(Being the only grandchild has its advantages).
> Can you tell I hate shopping in the winter time.lol
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


 Uggg, I bought $100 worth of cards and they didn’t show up. Customer service said that they will show up later after the week that they are offered. Any way for me to go back and ask them to re-do? Or do I really need to wait 120 days


----------



## bababear_50

Aliciahere said:


> Uggg, I bought $100 worth of cards and they didn’t show up. Customer service said that they will show up later after the week that they are offered. Any way for me to go back and ask them to re-do? Or do I really need to wait 120 days



Hi
Your 2x$50.00 or 4x 25.00 should have shown up on your receipt for 140 airmiles?
If they do not post (as in your airmiles account) by next week I would contact Airmiles via telephone or online chat.
Unfortunately once a Gift card is paid for it can not be cancelled and redone this is why I cancelled my order/purchase before paying.
Was this at Foodland or Sobeys?

Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

New today on RoundUp, 10x airmiles until Aug 27, a lot of stores on 3-5x airmiles in addition to the 10x.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@hdrolfe ....if I remember right, your leaving today or soon.  Have a great get away!!!!  I'm a little green with envy...and would love to be a stow away in your luggage.  I hope the get away is what you and your kido need 

@dancin Disney style  I'm hoping that one day I can convince the hubby to do a trip on the fly like you are!!!!  What a great little getaway for you too!!!!!  I'm taking lessons from you   to stalk out prices and just go last minute.  Love that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aliciahere

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Your 2x$50.00 or 4x 25.00 should have shown up on your receipt for 140 airmiles?
> If they do not post (as in your airmiles account) by next week I would contact Airmiles via telephone or online chat.
> Unfortunately once a Gift card is paid for it can not be cancelled and redone this is why I cancelled my order/purchase before paying.
> Was this at Foodland or Sobeys?
> 
> Mel



I had 1x50 and 2x25 - at Sobeys :/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Days In the Sun said:


> New today on RoundUp, 10x airmiles until Aug 27, a lot of stores on 3-5x airmiles as well (not Amazon, it just ended 5x):



Of course because I'm not paying attention, and when I gave the dog a bath last night, noticed his medicated shampoo is almost gone...which I get for a bunch cheaper from Amazon...now they don't have bonus points.  Seems to be my luck this year and any promos.

On the other hand...I FINALLY reached 3000 AM collected this year     I can tell my focus has NOT been on AM.  I've done well the last two months...but oh my dog...I just couldn't do much earlier in the year.  I'll keep plugging away at it now...and I should be able to hit onyx again for this year...that's my goal now.  So come on AM....give me some sweet deals!!!!!  And honestly, there has not been much incentive besides one Blue Friday in July that I did...that had many AM for items we eat/use.  Hopefully the next Blue Friday will get me closer to that goal.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Of course because I'm not paying attention, and when I gave the dog a bath last night, noticed his medicated shampoo is almost gone...which I get for a bunch cheaper from Amazon...now they don't have bonus points.  Seems to be my luck this year and any promos.
> 
> On the other hand...I FINALLY reached 3000 AM collected this year     I can tell my focus has NOT been on AM.  I've done well the last two months...but oh my dog...I just couldn't do much earlier in the year.  I'll keep plugging away at it now...and I should be able to hit onyx again for this year...that's my goal now.  So come on AM....give me some sweet deals!!!!!  And honestly, there has not been much incentive besides one Blue Friday in July that I did...that had many AM for items we eat/use.  Hopefully the next Blue Friday will get me closer to that goal.



I'll clarify and adjust my post.  You can get 10x on all shops, including Amazon.  Amazon does not have an additional store offer but it did yesterday (it was 5x).  So you can get 10x at Amazon this weekend.

The biggest gain with Onyx for us is the access to personal shopper.  Lots of time left to get there! And you're over half way!


----------



## bababear_50

I am not a very experienced online shopper.....
Does the 10x Roundup offer mean if the shop says 2x will I get a total of 12X,,,
I am looking at the Body Shop 2x offering right now.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Aliciahere said:


> I had 1x50 and 2x25 - at Sobeys :/



Hi
I would even try chat with Airmiles now just so you will have peace of mind and know what to expect.
Sorry this happened to you.
Just a FYI next time try insisting that the store manually add the airmiles on the spot,,just ask for a manager at the customer service counter.
Also maybe try this:
*If you are missing Bonus Miles from a purchase where you swiped your AIR MILES® Card at checkout, please call the My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337 and a Customer Care Agent will be happy to assist you. The My Offers Contact Centre is open Monday – Sunday from 7:00 am – 10:00 pm EST.*
Regards and hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Aliciahere said:


> Uggg, I bought $100 worth of cards and they didn’t show up. Customer service said that they will show up later after the week that they are offered. Any way for me to go back and ask them to re-do? Or do I really need to wait 120 days





Aliciahere said:


> I had 1x50 and 2x25 - at Sobeys :/


No on the re-do, but I would go back to the store. I have yet to have the points on GC from Sobeys or Foodland show up unless they are showing on the receipt.
.
I had this very same thing happen two weeks ago with the Sobeys/Foodland GC's. Sobeys worked just fine Foodland didn't show up. Foodland had them showing on the receipt later in the week. 

I waited the usual (week) amount of time for the AM to post. I had also purchased other items that same day in the store. My other items posted but the GC AM did not. I printed out my AM transaction page for the time affected and took that with me to the store. Confirm with the store that the AM are now showing up on receipts.

I used this line of arguement with the store. 

AM didn't show up on receipt when I purchased because your system hadn't been updated with the correct into. As the AM showed up on the receipt (for others) later in the week there must have been a patch applied to your system. All transactions after the patch would show the AM on the receipt. The patch does not go through and retroactively apply the AM to those transactions that happened earlier.

It would take someone manually going through each transaction and manually adding the AM to the affected collector. It is not cost effective to do that. AM will simply wait for a collector to mention that they did not receive their AM and post the AM at that time. A "friend" reported having the exact same issue and her AM were manually added by the store right then and there. As I have little confidence that these AM will ever show up I would like to have them manually added now. (In my case the supervisor offered to add them instead of me asking).

Or you can call/chat with AM. Depending on who you get you may get the results you want.


----------



## ottawamom

THE DROUGHT IS ENDING! I was speaking with the cashier supervisor when shopping at Sobeys today (Ontario) and I asked if she knew when the next Blue Friday would be. She confirmed it is set for next Friday August 30. (unless she's putting one over on me but I don't think she would)


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> THE DROUGHT IS ENDING! I was speaking with the cashier supervisor when shopping at Sobeys today (Ontario) and I asked if she knew when the next Blue Friday would be. She confirmed it is set for next Friday August 30. (unless she's putting one over on me but I don't think she would)



just in time to stock up for the school year!

i feel like it’s been so long since the last blue friday and people keep guessing it’s next week...eventually, someone’s bound to be right. i’m crossing my fingers and cookin out of the freezer this week to make space...just in case.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I am not a very experienced online shopper.....
> Does the 10x Roundup offer mean if the shop says 2x will I get a total of 12X,,,
> I am looking at the Body Shop 2x offering right now.
> Hugs
> Mel



If you spend $20 at Body Shop, you'd normally get 1 airmile.

So today you'd get:
1am + 1am (2x Body Shop) + 9am(10x airmilesshops) = 11am for every $20 spent


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got an email saying it was 10x miles until Sept. 2 on airmilesshops.ca


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Love that Rexall coupon J!
> 
> So I went to Sobeys this morning...who cuts their staff to two cashiers,,both on express???
> My apologies for holding people up in the line but I do not make staffing rules.
> Cashier rang all 4 Gift cards in together and then had to delete the transaction,,which she wasn't sure how to do... I apologised but I am not waiting 120 days to file for the points.
> So she rang them in separately and I got 70 bonus airmiles for each card.
> 38 shop bonus miles + 280= 318 airmiles.
> Once these post next week I am switching over to cash airmiles,,(that is if I don't spend any of my dream airmiles and save them for a new computer when this one decides to die).Must have self control.lol.
> Christmas shopping is all done for 90% of the family,,just my granddaughter left and I figure between now and Christmas I'll see lots that I can get her.(Being the only grandchild has its advantages).
> Can you tell I hate shopping in the winter time.lol
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I was at Sobeys yesterday afternoon to get my gift cards.  The express cashier asked me if I wanted her to ring my cards in separately. She said someone earlier had to ring in all 4 gift cards separately. I told her to scan  one first,  the 70 miles showed up on the register screen, as did the other 2 cards she continued to scan right after.  So all 210 miles appeared on my receipt.  I think I was at the same Sobeys as you ... 10th line right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just a comment for all you sobey's/Foodland gift card shoppers... it seems there are no end of problems with their system EVERY. SINGLE.  TIME  I would suggest, if it's at all possible for you,  wait until the 2nd day of the promo so that the kinks have been worked out by someone else!   By Friday you should be able to read about the work arounds that others have figured out. *


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> THE DROUGHT IS ENDING! I was speaking with the cashier supervisor when shopping at Sobeys today (Ontario) and I asked if she knew when the next Blue Friday would be. She confirmed it is set for next Friday August 30. (unless she's putting one over on me but I don't think she would)



Well if it wasn't today it would for sure be the 30th  But that's ok, we'll be building a droid at the depot and attending the MNSSHP so I guess we'll survive  But man do I need to get back to earning airmiles or we won't be going anywhere this winter!


----------



## juniorbugman

I just got a special offer from Sobeys that can be used up to 4 times.
An offer as special as you, Judy! Open to see...  (aaaw aren't they nice to think I am special).
Get 75 miles everytime you spend $100 and can be used up to 4 times by Sept 21, 2019 for a total of 300 bonus miles.
I was planning on shopping the spend $100 get 100 airmiles at Sobey's today but hadn't gone there there yet so it worked out for me as I didn't receive the offer until right now and you had to activate it for it to be valid.   See everything works out for a reason.   So for my shop today I should be getting the spend $100 get 100, spend $100 get 50 (loaded offer) and the spend $100 get 75 (which I know will show up later and not on my receipt).   Almost as good as a Blue Friday.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> plan things
> @dancin Disney style  I'm hoping that one day I can convince the hubby to do a trip on the fly like you are!!!!  What a great little getaway for you too!!!!!  I'm taking lessons from you   to stalk out prices and just go last minute.  Love that!!!!!!!!


 
I can count on one hand the number of times I've booked any trips, truly, in advance.   Advance for me is about 4-5 weeks.   I've even booked flights the day of travel...when that was still allowed.  The most advanced I've ever gotten was for my DD's 16th birthday she was promised a trip and she chose WDW.  Her b-day falls on March Break so I had no choice but to book 8 months ahead which just about killed me.  

 Don't know if I mentioned this before but I've got staffing issues in my business and basically there is no one to cover me so that means that if I want to take a real holiday I will have to close down for a week.  This trip I just decided that it would be easy to close for Friday and Tuesday and I have minimal coverage for Thursday.  Between now and Wednesday I'll be working my butt off trying to leave very little that needs attention on Thurs.  After that, whatever is not done is going to have to wait until I get back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did anyone get a LnG threshold spend for Rexall next week? I don't have one and wonder if that's a tip off for a big double-dip coupon *


----------



## ottawamom

No L&G Threshold spend on my three accounts.


----------



## cari12

Amazon question - how do you know specifically which category something is as far as qualifying for AM? The laundry soap I use is disappearing from all the stores here but I can buy off Amazon. I can find it by choosing household but  also by choosing groceries my for the search. So I’m not sure


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> I was at Sobeys yesterday afternoon to get my gift cards.  The express cashier asked me if I wanted her to ring my cards in separately. She said someone earlier had to ring in all 4 gift cards separately. I told her to scan  one first,  the 70 miles showed up on the register screen, as did the other 2 cards she continued to scan right after.  So all 210 miles appeared on my receipt.  I think I was at the same Sobeys as you ... 10th line right?



Hi Hon
Yes I was at that Sobeys in the morning,,I'm glad yours scanned ok.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

No load N Go offers at Rexall for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got an email saying it was 10x miles until Sept. 2 on airmilesshops.ca



Nice catch!

Round-up promo airmilesshops.ca coupon now updated to say 10x miles until Sept. 2 (used to say August 27).


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> New today on RoundUp, 10x airmiles until Aug 27, a lot of stores on 3-5x airmiles in addition to the 10x.
> 
> View attachment 428509


So bummed. I remembered to go through airmilesshops.ca (yeah, me!) on THURSDAY! It was too late to cancel when this came through.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just reading through the Optimum collecting thread. If this drought with Airmiles doesn't disappear with the change of seasons I think I may find myself switching over to focusing on Optimum points (do you hear that Airmiles?). It will take a bit of re-education but I think I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading through the Optimum collecting thread. If this drought with Airmiles doesn't disappear with the change of seasons I think I may find myself switching over to focusing on Optimum points (do you hear that Airmiles?). It will take a bit of re-education but I think I'm up for the challenge.



I'm with you....I seem to go through times when I am collecting 100s of AM each week to times when it has been 2 to 3 weeks with nothing, however the same thing can happen with Optimum.  This week I had 18 offers and of those 18 offers, 14 were for items I purchased last week and would not be repurchasing again so quickly.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading through the Optimum collecting thread. If this drought with Airmiles doesn't disappear with the change of seasons I think I may find myself switching over to focusing on Optimum points (do you hear that Airmiles?). It will take a bit of re-education but I think I'm up for the challenge.



I shifted my focus about 6 months ago. I still collect Air Miles, but more so during bigger promotions (blue friday, big events...) but my everyday collecting is more PC points. It’s worth a bit of education...in less than 6 months, I’ve redeemed over 500$ in points. 

I think @Mickey&JoshNut is right that jumping back and forth is ideal. Keeps those point-droughts away!


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This week I had 18 offers and of those 18 offers, 14 were for items I purchased last week and would not be repurchasing again so quickly.


Same* BUT* at least they are for things I use and not the crap I get from the Rexall load and go, they are things I never or seldom use.  I mean, buy two boxes of Neo Citran get 10 AM's?  I _might_ do that once a year, _might_, but I get that offer _every_ week.  Also, I can save the top four things I like with PC which I can't do with Rexall and to finish it off, while Rexall's in bigger area's seem to have a better grocery section my Rexall does not.  Shoppers does and it's standard across the brand, not just stores here and there.  

I still love me an AM but they are getting harder and harder to get.  I'm still waiting on the 20x's from a purchase I made at Apple in June, never even got the standard AM's on that purchase.  They tell me I can't even talk to them about it till August 26th.  PC would have had this one cleared up in a week.  I'll use the benefit from both programs now that I have them pretty much figured out.  
If it were not for this group and its great knowledge I would have given up a long time ago so thank you to the ones who put in so much time to help us all!  You know who you are, lol.


----------



## Debbie

I agree, too. I can do much better at Shoppers than Rexall. I keep getting bandaids. We don't have little ones, so a box of bandaids lasts me years-and I certainly don't need 2 (since it is always buy 2!) Add to that, Rexall is nowhere near me! I just posted my score for yesterday from Shoppers. I'm pretty sure it was the best that I have ever done!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

C'mon over!  FYI, since January, I've accumulated enough PC Optimum points to buy $900 CDN WDW gift cards! That's the same as 8,550 miles.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> C'mon over!  FYI, since January, I've accumulated enough PC Optimum points to buy $900 CDN WDW gift cards! That's the same as 8,550 miles.



Wow!!!!  That's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Wow!!!!  That's amazing!!!!!!




Can you use points to buy gift cards ?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

TammyLynn33 said:


> Can you use points to buy gift cards ?



Technically no, but if you have $50 in PC Optimum points, you would buy $50 worth of groceries that you would have already been buying, then you add a $50 Disney gift card (or whatever gift card you would like) and your total is $100.  You redeem $50 of your points and pay $50.  As long as you have $50 of groceries, you can redeem the points towards your groceries and "technically" you pay for the gift card.  But in reality since you were going to buy the groceries anyway, it is like you get the gift card for free.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Technically no, but if you have $50 in PC Optimum points, you would buy $50 worth of groceries that you would have already been buying, then you add a $50 Disney gift card (or whatever gift card you would like) and your total is $100.  You redeem $50 of your points and pay $50.  As long as you have $50 of groceries, you can redeem the points towards your groceries and "technically" you pay for the gift card.  But in reality since you were going to buy the groceries anyway, it is like you get the gift card for free.  I hope that makes sense.


This is exactly what I do.  After having all my points stolen I no longer allow the balance to build up much past 50,000.  Since I save my points to cover the weeks that I can't work in the winter I mainly cash out for PC gift cards.


----------



## TammyLynn33

That’s awful about your points being stolen so sorry 

Seems my luck streak continues . Fell at work last night smashed my wrist  when it rains it pours


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't work the PC programme to it's fullest but then it doesn't mesh with our banking methods, our spending habits or the stores we shop at regularly. I don't even push my spending that much with AM but I'm happy with our hauls when they work out!

Case in point: our toaster oven finally toasted it last piece of bread on Friday. It was a wedding present from the family I was a nanny for and that will be 35 years in November so it had a good run  We did some research and decided I would buy it online thru HBC to get more miles. Looking online as we stood in front of a row of metal boxes I found the one we settled on thru Amazon, on sale for $80 less than the Bay  OK, so off we went to Shell, bought 3 giftcards for Amazon --score 75 AM -- came home, added them to my account, ordered the toaster oven, got to the check out and I was $15 short, nip over to one of my survey accounts & redeemed points for yet another Amazon gift card, added that to the account and place the order! The pre:tax total was $149, that will net me (uhm not sure on the math here --) close to 80 miles? SO a dead toaster oven led to almost 150 AM, pretty darned close to my 1:1 ratio!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

I love that you name all your appliances. What are you going to call this one? Or do you have to wait until it arrives to decide what it looks like?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I love that you name all your appliances. What are you going to call this one? Or do you have to wait until it arrives to decide what it looks like?


*I'm thinking it might be Teddy, I actually had already talked about this with the hubby, he rolled his eyes at me and said it might need a more formal name since it's a Breville, perhaps Belvedere Anyone who gets that reference is dating themselves BTW!*


----------



## osully

Hmmm possible Blue Friday on Friday... I have Thurs & Fri off so I can have a super long weekend and will need to grocery shop! I could actually go at store open! LOL


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> @mort1331 did you end up going to the Air Miles Rob Rainford event?


We did, it was great. Great weather, it was held on the patio. Spent a lot of time with Rob, and found out he lives a street away from where my wife grew up. So some of the old neighbours are still there. Also the food was great and parting gift were nice too.


----------



## mort1331

For all those thinking of adding to the PC program, Tinkerone has started a great thread on here as well.
Work both for the max return. There is weekly 20X events. I have finally explained to the wife to wait a day or 2 before shopping when one is coming up and now she gets it.
Been with PCpoints from day one, lots of advantages.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> We did, it was great. Great weather, it was held on the patio. Spent a lot of time with Rob, and found out he lives a street away from where my wife grew up. So some of the old neighbours are still there. Also the food was great and parting gift were nice too.



Excellent! 
We really toyed with going but my hubby had knee surgery and we were not sure if he would be able to tolerate a whole night out. 
Glad to know you had a good time at least!


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I responded to onyx personal shopper email telling them to order.. how long before I hear anything ? Airmiles all still in my account no email back etc .. 
I’m being paranoid but I need to order three more and I’m scared what if they sell out.. know if won’t but the way my luck is lately everything giving me huge anxiety


----------



## Donald - my hero

*am I the only one who is constantly refreshing my email looking for a coupon from Rexall while hoping I don't find one because that might mean a big Wednesday one day only offer ... *


----------



## ottawamom

I don't seem to be getting Rexall eamils anymore so I am constantly refreshing this thread to see if there is an offer out there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I responded to onyx personal shopper email telling them to order.. how long before I hear anything ? Airmiles all still in my account no email back etc ..
> I’m being paranoid but I need to order three more and I’m scared what if they sell out.. know if won’t but the way my luck is lately everything giving me huge anxiety


*my my timeline was:*

*I submitted my request thru Facebook messenger on Canada Day*
*email back from Airmiles with the quote on July 3rd*
*miles removed July 5th*
*had ticket in my MDE account july 9th*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I finally did a decent score on AM at Safeway.  I had a personal offer of spend 75 get 70 AM ( instead of my usual 35 AM )  I maximized that with a couple of other Am offers they had in store ( hello ice cream treats  ) and another personal offer.  I snagged 101 Am for 74.00 and change.  I'm not holding my breath about another personal offer like that in the future.  Crossing my fingers for a Blue Friday this weekend - and maybe some good deals on back to school snacks.  Then I won't have to try to beat allll the back to school grocery shoppers over the weekend.


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay rant time  - I went to Shell on Friday to buy a Lotto gift card to earn my bonus airmiles. I was then going to buy my lottery tickets with said gift card so I bought the gift card and got it activated and paid for then did my lottery tickets. I went to pay with said gift card and the clerk said on no you have to use that at the lottery machine not the cash so it is too late.  I was confused and went well I guess I have to pay for my lottery tickets now - I am lucky that I have lots of cash miles so I used those to buy my lottery tickets. I came home and searched OLG website and lo and behold you cannot use lotto gift cards at Shell, Petro Canada or Shoppers Drug Mart.  So I guess I will be using my gift card at my local Variety store or Sobeys to buy my lottery.  Why isn't there a sign in the Shell that says lotto cards can't be used here.  Okay rant over.  At least my miles have posted already.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I know someone suggested that I try David’s vacation rentals to get my room for this weekend. I’ve looked back and can’t  find who it was.  What I wanted to know was the $119 fee that you pay when you submit the request....does that come off the total or is that in addition to the cost of the room?

Yes....I still have not booked a room for Thursday


----------



## kerreyn

So, we went grocery shopping at Safeway yesterday, and of course the Gap/Old Navy for every $50 loaded on their gift card, receive 70 air miles didn't work. I loaded $100 and received 70 instead of 140. So off to customer service I went, and the new(ish) store manager helped me and fixed the missing air miles. I asked if next Friday was going to be a Blue Friday (I *may* have whined a bit about not having a Blue Friday since July 5). He said "YES!" and proceeded to give me the Blue Friday flyer!!  

SO, since I have no clue how to post pictures on here, if someone wants to dm me their cell number and I can send the pictures of the west Blue Friday flyer to post, that would be great.  Otherwise, I could type out the list of items out west, but that may take a bit.


----------



## kerreyn

Also, no email or load and go offer for Rexall for me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this means another double dipping Wednesday of the long weekend offer!


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> I know someone suggested that I try David’s vacation rentals to get my room for this weekend. I’ve looked back and can’t  find who it was.  What I wanted to know was the $119 fee that you pay when you submit the request....does that come off the total or is that in addition to the cost of the room?
> 
> Yes....I still have not booked a room for Thursday


It would come off your total if they can secure a room for you , otherwise they refund it.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *my my timeline was:*
> 
> *I submitted my request thru Facebook messenger on Canada Day*
> *email back from Airmiles with the quote on July 3rd*
> *miles removed July 5th*
> *had ticket in my MDE account july 9th*
> Perfect thank you . I asked them to order in Friday so hopefully soon. I went ahead and bought the other 3 tickets . Part of kids Christmas present. Done.. now on to  think about fastpasses ..


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I responded to onyx personal shopper email telling them to order.. how long before I hear anything ? Airmiles all still in my account no email back etc ..
> I’m being paranoid but I need to order three more and I’m scared what if they sell out.. know if won’t but the way my luck is lately everything giving me huge anxiety


I still don't have my party tickets yet.  I'm not all that worried YET, although the party is this Friday.  They took the miles out of my account this past Thursday so using @Donald - my hero math I should see something today.  All the email interaction I've had with them has been late in the afternoon.  Now waiting and refreshing my email about every 10 minutes...while I work on my hotel options.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I know someone suggested that I try David’s vacation rentals to get my room for this weekend. I’ve looked back and can’t  find who it was.  What I wanted to know was the $119 fee that you pay when you submit the request....does that come off the total or is that in addition to the cost of the room?
> 
> Yes....I still have not booked a room for Thursday



********I'm laughing at your above post because i was working on THIS!
Because i LOVE planning trips, even if they're not MINE, i couldn't resist to look for rooms for you. First I scanned thru the thread to get your dates :Aug 28 - Sept 3rd. Then i looked at the prices you've mentioned, ranging from $555 for B Resort (but you need to add resort fees & transport to and from MCO) up to $1310 for deluxe resorts.

I stumbled across a code on Hotel .com that will give you and extra 15% off all of the rates at any non "chain" hotels and that covers the Disney hotels. I priced out two of ones you mentioned and found the following rates (ALL in CDN funds and you need to pay upfront BTW and include all taxes & fees)

CSR - standard room $1604.58*
*B Resort - $717.61 -- they estimate total of $916.88 once resort fees are added
SO not much (or even any) cheaper than what you mentioned earlier *


----------



## bababear_50

I have so much to do ,,like weed the garden,do the dishwasher, laundry,etc.....................
instead I am refresh ...................refresh.......refresh........refresh!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> ********I'm laughing at your above post because i was working on THIS!
> Because i LOVE planning trips, even if they're not MINE, i couldn't resist to look for rooms for you. First I scanned thru the thread to get your dates :Aug 28 - Sept 3rd. Then i looked at the prices you've mentioned, ranging from $555 for B Resort (but you need to add resort fees & transport to and from MCO) up to $1310 for deluxe resorts.
> 
> I stumbled across a code on Hotel .com that will give you and extra 15% off all of the rates at any non "chain" hotels and that covers the Disney hotels. I priced out two of ones you mentioned and found the following rates (ALL in CDN funds and you need to pay upfront BTW and include all taxes & fees)
> 
> CSR - standard room $1604.58*
> *B Resort - $717.61 -- they estimate total of $916.88 once resort fees are added
> SO not much (or even any) cheaper than what you mentioned earlier *



I legit just LOL'd.  I was just on the phone with the 'special' Disney travel agent.  She quoted me $960 for CSR but I'm not crazy about that resort.  Last time we stayed there it felt like all we did was walk....it was a hike to get just about everywhere.  I was also quoted $1310 for WL.  We've never stayed deluxe before because it's always been more money than I'm willing to spend.  Right at this moment if she calls me back and says it's available I think I might take it.  Tell me if I'm crazy....my thought process is that I don't know when I'm going to get another vacay.  Should I splurge????


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup that's me too! Except replace the weeding with tackling my desk, the dishwasher with a sink full of dishes that NEED to be done before i can tackle the first stage of dinner, and laundry with finishing the yogurt I started before bed last night!

I instead have been planning a trip I'm not even taking (@dancin Disney style --- OMG YES take the plunge and go with the Deluxe, it's so worth it when it's hot and you'll be wanting to spend time at the resort & in the pool), reading thru this thread to see if i can figure out when the last Double-dip Wednesday was at Rexall (it was July 31st, so possible!) studying my ADR's and rearranging them yet again (My email is full of dining changes )

I sure hope the Rexall works out this week, I need a ton of stuff!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm doing it 





​


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I know someone suggested that I try David’s vacation rentals to get my room for this weekend. I’ve looked back and can’t  find who it was.  What I wanted to know was the $119 fee that you pay when you submit the request....does that come off the total or is that in addition to the cost of the room?
> 
> Yes....I still have not booked a room for Thursday


Yes it comes off, but to get a room for Thursday from Daves, is next to impossible. Sorry. Best is check Disney direct.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall one day offer Wed Aug 28 100am when you spend $50. On Air Miles.ca. 

Not at home or would attempt link.


----------



## mort1331

For the dates suggested Allstar Music is only $825us


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And the games have begun all my fellow Rexall hunters!!! This will be a spend $50 get 280 Wednesday (add the grand opening one from one of my stores!)

Here's the link for the first one from the AM website, I'll put together a how-to post once i have the other one. Start making your lists (and arrangements for child/spouse care if need be  )
Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday August 28th*


----------



## bababear_50

Start the car,,change the IKEA to Rexall,,,lol
Hugs
Mel






List
Reactine low dose 5 mg
travel bottle tylenol
Advil
3x water
tube hand cream for work
hand sanitizer work
pkg cookies for work
TP
Paper towels
Lysol wipes
M&M's


----------



## TiggerTink82

kerreyn said:


> So, we went grocery shopping at Safeway yesterday, and of course the Gap/Old Navy for every $50 loaded on their gift card, receive 70 air miles didn't work. I loaded $100 and received 70 instead of 140. So off to customer service I went, and the new(ish) store manager helped me and fixed the missing air miles. I asked if next Friday was going to be a Blue Friday (I *may* have whined a bit about not having a Blue Friday since July 5). He said "YES!" and proceeded to give me the Blue Friday flyer!!
> 
> SO, since I have no clue how to post pictures on here, if someone wants to dm me their cell number and I can send the pictures of the west Blue Friday flyer to post, that would be great.  Otherwise, I could type out the list of items out west, but that may take a bit.



YAY! What are the big hitters?


----------



## cari12

Early look at the West’s Blue Friday on Aug 30


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm doing it



You’re going to have such a good time!! Keep us all updated—I love living vicariously through trip reports! 

WL is one I often consider but haven’t tried. I live in the west, so it feels like the theme is just too similar to home for me. Beautiful, though. And great location!


----------



## kerreyn

TiggerTink82 said:


> YAY! What are the big hitters?




I didn't see anything outstanding. We'll be getting 20 boxes of the granola bars for the food bank (2/$4, buy 10 get 100am). We'll be taking advantage of the Hawkins Cheezies deal ($2.79, buy 4 get 50) - I love those things!!  I believe pictures of the flyer are being posted.


----------



## kerreyn

Here's one I'm sure you will all sympathize with!  We're going camping this long weekend. My oldest DD and I are going out to the trailer on Thursday. Now that we know Friday is Blue Friday, I was in a bit of a panic. My wonderful DH said he'll do the BF shopping this time - just give him a list.   

I've made the list. It isn't big - only 5 items, but multiples of those 5 items (granola bars & cereal for the food bank, Hawkins Cheezies, Compliments deli salad and Johnsonville smokies for us).  Projected total spend before taxes $113.60, and 550am earned. His response to the list - "EASY PEASY".

Y'all, I'm scared........


----------



## ottawamom

I can't wait for Wednesday now to make my final list. Then it will be off to Rexall to collect a few more AM. It's going to be a good week. I can't wait.


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Here's one I'm sure you will all sympathize with!  We're going camping this long weekend. My oldest DD and I are going out to the trailer on Thursday. Now that we know Friday is Blue Friday, I was in a bit of a panic. My wonderful DH said he'll do the BF shopping this time - just give him a list.
> 
> I've made the list. It isn't big - only 5 items, but multiples of those 5 items (granola bars & cereal for the food bank, Hawkins Cheezies, Compliments deli salad and Johnsonville smokies for us).  Projected total spend before taxes $113.60, and 550am earned. His response to the list - "EASY PEASY".
> 
> Y'all, I'm scared........



awww! i love getting non-earning spouses in on the fun. mine has gone a couple times and she has stuck to the list perfectly. just make sure you’re close to the phone, in case of any weird problems.


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> awww! i love getting non-earning spouses in on the fun. mine has gone a couple times and she has stuck to the list perfectly. just make sure you’re close to the phone, in case of any weird problems.


Good to see another Male on here. I get bugged by all my Co-workers that I do the shopping. Doesnt bother me, gets me closer to Home more often.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Good to see another Male on here. I get bugged by all my Co-workers that I do the shopping. Doesnt bother me, gets me closer to Home more often.


*actually,  this is not the case  ... we have 2 women in this family, and a little babe!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

When you emailed back saying you’d accept the quote did you get a confirmation at all ?


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *actually,  this is not the case  ... we've have 2 women in this family, and a little babe!*


My oppoligizes, that is what happens when I  *** U ME.  but just me in this case


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> My oppoligizes, that is what happens when I  *** U ME.  but just me in this case



your coworkers don’t know what they’re missing. i love grocery shopping! and anything to make vacations a bit easier is a win in my book


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> When you emailed back saying you’d accept the quote did you get a confirmation at all ?


*Finally made it to my main computer so i could look at all my email:*

*submitted request July 1st*
*Received email asking me to confirm my requested item @ 9:12  July 2nd*
*I replied saying yup, go for it by 9:30*
*I received the quote on @8:08 on July 3rd *
*I sent them the go ahead @ 9:38 July 3rd*
*I received a confirmation that they were going to buy the ticket @9:43 July 3rd*
*I received the confirmation @ 3:04  on July 5th of how many miles would be deducted from my account *
*i received an email on  July 9th @11:35 asking for the name to attach to the ticket*
*I was out and didn't respond till almost 2:30*
*I received the final confirmation with the barcode for my ticket  on July 9th @3:26*
*Attached my ticket to my MDE account @ 4:03!*
*SO it looks like YES i did get an email back after i sent them my approval*


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> You’re going to have such a good time!! Keep us all updated—I love living vicariously through trip reports!
> 
> WL is one I often consider but haven’t tried. I live in the west, so it feels like the theme is just too similar to home for me. Beautiful, though. And great location!


Can you believe I'm already sad that it's only 5 days?   I have this feeling that I'm going to love it sooooooooo much.

I hadn't even considered that it is Canadian themed....but yes.  My choices were WL or AKL the price dif was only $40 so I went with WL because of it's proximity to MK for our party night.   I did ask about a savannah view room at AKL but the cost was an additional $130/night and if I was going to stay there I would want to be see some animals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Alrighty, I have all the coupons ready to go now! Let's play this game to it's fullest, shall we?*
*There are 3 different coupons from 3 different sources and they can be combined, I would suggest printing them out this time to be sure you get credit for them all!To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:
ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday August 28th*

*ALL THREE bar codes MUST be scanned, none of them can be loaded to your card (even if it looks like it has been!)*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 3 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*Coupon # 1 can be found on the Airmiles website under offer or in the APP (eventually! But it MUST be scanned!)
The barcode for this coupon is 41700052371
Link to coupon is HERE
Image of the coupon if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon #2 is from the  Rexall website and will probably appear on Facebook soon as well.  Barcode is 417000052319
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image of the coupon if you prefer*
*Just the barcode 

Coupon #3 is from the grand opening of one of the Guelph stores I used the one from the Stouffville  store no problem (you might just want to be quiet about where you got it from  ) There is no link to share, only a copy of the image (all i used last time)*


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Can you believe I'm already sad that it's only 5 days?   I have this feeling that I'm going to love it sooooooooo much.
> 
> I hadn't even considered that it is Canadian themed....but yes.  My choices were WL or AKL the price dif was only $40 so I went with WL because of it's proximity to MK for our party night.   I did ask about a savannah view room at AKL but the cost was an additional $130/night and if I was going to stay there I would want to be see some animals.



Nah, I think it's going to be amazing! Report back


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, you are the best!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wilderness Lodge!  I've wanted to stay there for years!

Of course I won't be here for blue friday..  happy hunting everyone!

We are boarding our flight in about 15 mins.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Wilderness Lodge!  I've wanted to stay there for years!
> 
> Of course I won't be here for blue friday..  happy hunting everyone!
> 
> We are boarding our flight in about 15 mins.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Wilderness Lodge!  I've wanted to stay there for years!
> 
> Of course I won't be here for blue friday..  happy hunting everyone!
> 
> We are boarding our flight in about 15 mins.


We will be spending a night there soon.  Can’t wait to hear what you rhink.  Have fun.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> So, we went grocery shopping at Safeway yesterday, and of course the Gap/Old Navy for every $50 loaded on their gift card, receive 70 air miles didn't work. I loaded $100 and received 70 instead of 140. So off to customer service I went, and the new(ish) store manager helped me and fixed the missing air miles


I have learned the hard way...don't load it all onto one card.  Buy separate cards.  I had to fight to get my extra AM once on a Cabellas card I had purchased.  It wasn't until I started saying to the manager that it was falst advertising that he  "gave " me the points to shut me up lol.  but I got them.  I will always buy multiple cards now.


dancin Disney style said:


> I'm doing it


OMG...that's awesome.  I can't wait to hear allll about it!!!!!  I love to read / hear and live vicariously through all the trip reports here!!!!


Disney Addicted said:


> We are boarding our flight in about 15 mins.


Have a great trip.  Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just a few minutes ago I got my party  ticket confirmation!  Of course I’m swamped at work and can only sit down long enough to eat my lunch and tell you all that I won’t have time to load the tickets to MDE until I get home.  I can eat and type with one thumb but I won’t attempt to load tickets and look for FP+ until I’ve got the laptop.


----------



## ottawamom

The Blue Friday flyer for Quebec is up on Smart Canuks. Doesn't look like there are as many offerings as out west...


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> The Blue Friday flyer for Quebec is up on Smart Canuks. Doesn't look like there are as many offerings as out west...



Thanks! Just checked the flyer on the IGA app and the offers are pretty decent for QC. Not as good as out west but they’re never as good as the rest of the country. Waiting on Foodland to see if I only do QC or drive to Vankleek Hill after work Friday.


----------



## flower_petals

So if $30 of the $50 spend is the head-to-toe stuff from the roundup promo that's another 50 am right? So potentially 330 for $50?


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> So if $30 of the $50 spend is the head-to-toe stuff from the roundup promo that's another 50 am right? So potentially 330 for $50?


*That's a good thought EXCEPT .. that coupon doesn't start until NEXT week. You will be able to combine that with the Thursday beauty offer though to get 150 miles for $50

I think tomorrow's return is so much better*


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> Just a few minutes ago I got my party  ticket confirmation!  Of course I’m swamped at work and can only sit down long enough to eat my lunch and tell you all that I won’t have time to load the tickets to MDE until I get home.  I can eat and type with one thumb but I won’t attempt to load tickets and look for FP+ until I’ve got the laptop.




Yeah .. I’m so excited for you. That must be killing you not to add them . I love seeing things in my MDE . I have our hotel for two nights now and one dining reservation and 3/5 mvmcp tickets . Told airmiles to order the other 2 on Friday.. still waiting for anything ..in response sigh


----------



## bababear_50

Friday can't come soon enough for me............
I'm hoping for some good flyer offers tonight (Ontario) ,,,,if I can stay awake.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks to the Quebec flyer already being posted I've started my spreadsheet. On Friday I'll shop at Foodland at 6am then Sobeys at 7am followed by putting those groceries away then if I have any energy and GC left I'll head over to Quebec.

I went to Rexall this afternoon to check out what I'm going to purchase tomorrow. Deep wrinkle serum (on sale) and an eyebrow pencil will take care of the $50 needed there (score 280AM)

Looking at the flyers in the morning will have to wait until I'm home from Rexall. DS is having a phone delivered tomorrow between 10am and 2pm. I want to be home for that so that it doesn't sit on the front porch.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yeah .. I’m so excited for you. That must be killing you not to add them . I love seeing things in my MDE . I have our hotel for two nights now and one dining reservation and 3/5 mvmcp tickets . Told airmiles to order the other 2 on Friday.. still waiting for anything ..in response sigh


Thanks. I've got them loaded now and just spent 20 minutes working on FP+.  The pickin's were not as slim as I thought...no SDMT or BTMR but pretty much everything else.  The problem is trying to line up time slots, that is not working.  I'll take another look after dinner.

In other news, I feel like I had a vey productive day at work so that means that tomorrow I'll be freaking out  thinking that I got nothing done today.  Why is it only possible in theory to toss a couple of shirts in a bag and take off for the weekend?


----------



## bababear_50

Just broke my reading glasses...dang................ BUT Rexall has them.......
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

So just posted this over on the PCoptimum points board. Another plus over AM is I just earned $96 in points on a $305 spend. They are in my account already and I can use them right now. Its instant. Now I know that PC just has to deal with themselves as AM has all the partners, but I cant understand how there is such a difference in reporting between all partners. Even Sobeys and Foodland such a wide date difference.
Got to work both programs to the max.


----------



## bababear_50

FINALLY!!!
A Blue Friday!
Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1328166?page=2
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1328323
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1327940
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1328244


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick glance thru and i see a few things we might actually use from Sobey's!
 I need Pam -- $3.99 buy 2 get 40 AM
Ice cream on a stick --$4,99 buy 2 get 30 Am

OOOH more exciting though??? My milk (Lactose free 2L carton) is a big earner at Metro -- buy 2 get 20 AM. On sale for $5.99 BUT i have rain checks for 8 of them $4.99. I'm currently going thru between 8 & 10 of those a week so there's an easy 80 -100 AM! The machine will ring up the price, trigger the AM and then poof, save $1 per carton. 

Add in however many Rexall shops i can do tomorrow and this will be a good week!*


----------



## osully

I love Johnsonville sausages.. looks like I will *try* to make it to Sobeys on Friday! Other than that I'm not blown away. 

I think there is much more that I will pick up at Metro this week. I need Folgers, half & half, and cream cheese so looks like I will be redeeming some AM cash there!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Meh. A lot of it is junk food for Sobeys Atlantic.  I'm trying to stay away from that stuff now that summer is coming to a close.  I was hoping they would have more healthy stuff for back to school shopping.

Well, at least we know that Shoppers and Loblaws will likely have good flyers / offers as they usually compete with each other


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just broke my reading glasses...dang................ BUT Rexall has them.......
> Hugs
> Mel


Not sure I've ever heard anyone being happy about breaking their glasses.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I hope everyone else has more luck than me at Rexall.  She scanned all three codes, all show on the receipt as different, but only 180 AM on the receipt.  I know there's never a management type there when I go in the morning, so I didn't do anything about it.  I did get an extra 100+ AM last time due to my cashier messing up and putting the order in twice, so I'll call it even and move on.


----------



## damo

CanadianKrista said:


> I hope everyone else has more luck than me at Rexall.  She scanned all three codes, all show on the receipt as different, but only 180 AM on the receipt.  I know there's never a management type there when I go in the morning, so I didn't do anything about it.  I did get an extra 100+ AM last time due to my cashier messing up and putting the order in twice, so I'll call it even and move on.




I got 380 for a $50 purchase on two separate transactions this morning.  All three coupons worked (twice) and got an extra 100 ams each transaction as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Who books a doctors appointment on a Rexall Wild Wednesday???? Me!!
Ah I had a rough night with allergies (up till 3 am),,,flew out of bed at 8:50 --shower,dress and drove to the doctors. He says this is a very bad season for air quality,,back on puffers and more Zyrtec (Reactine).
Not one to let a quick shop go by---there was a Rexall close by that sells M&Ms,,,,spend $50.00 got 280 airmiles.
Now to catch my breath before I head out to my regular Rexall.

Happy shopping everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

With the return on cash paid at Rexall today I decided to do 2 shops. I have enough facial cleansing wipes to last 6 months now. All in all a productive morning. Now I'm off to prepare my lists for Blue Friday. It's a busy week! (AM wise)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

There are a few things that I think I can pick up and have room for in our pantry and freezer.  With Back to school fees, driver training ( that our school is offering at 425.00  instead of the 800+ it would cost through a ama or a private company ) our camper needing to get road worthy ( the Father inlaw's lake lot sold where we had our trailer sitting/using ) and a quick trip to see the dd in Calgary...the funds are a little lower than we like...but I should be able to swing a shop this week.  I see a few things that we will use.  Can't wait to see how many Am i score this time.  It's only my second one this year I felt like there were items we would use


----------



## TiggerTink82

Looks like its going to be a great week for Airmiles - i have my list for Rexall and Blue Friday, fingers crossed, $250 for 1,300 airmiles (that's a quarter of a disney ticket!)


----------



## TiggerTink82

oooh, and i did a Lumino booking. Had my treatment on Monday, and the 100 airmiles were there this morning


----------



## AngelDisney

My printer is down. Do you think it’s ok to scan all 4 Rexall coupons on the phone? I usually print one bonus airmiles coupon and the Rexall survey coupon just in case for situation like today’s.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> My printer is down. Do you think it’s ok to scan all 4 Rexall coupons on the phone? I usually print one bonus airmiles coupon and the Rexall survey coupon just in case for situation like today’s.


*YES, you can have the codes scanned on your phone no problem (I had to bring up the post i had created with all the images and use one of the bar codes because the ink had smudged!) There are only THREE coupons though, not 4 the extra 100 miles are, as my favourite cashier put it, "magical" (she knows what I'm collecting for ). All of them are in THIS POST if you want to take screen shots of the bar codes 

***ETA you might have been referring to the $5.00 coupon, yes that can also be scanned from your phone but today i didn't want to risk losing out on all my miles so i didn't even try!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Who books a doctors appointment on a Rexall Wild Wednesday???? Me!!
> Ah I had a rough night with allergies (up till 3 am),,,flew out of bed at 8:50 --shower,dress and drove to the doctors. He says this is a very bad season for air quality,,back on puffers and more Zyrtec (Reactine).
> Not one to let a quick shop go by---there was a Rexall close by that sells M&Ms,,,,spend $50.00 got 280 airmiles.
> Now to catch my breath before I head out to my regular Rexall.
> 
> Happy shopping everyone.
> Hugs
> Mel


*OMG, the Duck is reading things too quickly to get caught up on everyone's Rexall hunts and i read that as you buying $50 worth of THESE
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So just posted this over on the PCoptimum points board. Another plus over AM is I just earned $96 in points on a $305 spend. They are in my account already and I can use them right now. Its instant. Now I know that PC just has to deal with themselves as AM has all the partners, but I cant understand how there is such a difference in reporting between all partners. Even Sobeys and Foodland such a wide date difference.
> Got to work both programs to the max.


*I was pouting last night when i read this because the PC programme just doesn't work for us due to our banking style and mainly because we don't shop at those stores enough (would never spend $300 there!). THEN i woke up to the post about the Rexall hauls happening. Don't think I've ever got myself out the door and onto the bus that quickly before. I just turned $178.64 into 1174 Cash miles and tomorrow that will mean i have $120 worth of miles to use on Blue Friday *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG, the Duck is reading things too quickly to get caught up on everyone's Rexall hunts and i read that as you buying $50 worth of THESE
> View attachment 430344*


LOL........................ I have been searching for a M&M t-shirt for Halloween,,just incase anyone sees one.
5x Rexall shops netted 1,818 cash airmiles for my Starbucks fund...

Edited to add: Did one more run to Rexall,,10 Pkgs TP and 12 pk water 50$= another 382 airmiles
Grand Total 2200 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

TiggerTink82 said:


> oooh, and i did a Lumino booking. Had my treatment on Monday, and the 100 airmiles were there this morning


I tried using this but I don't see any in my area.  There are five million listed but I don't see where I can book any for this offer.


----------



## mort1331

You Rexall people are great. I have tried and cant. Maybe its the stores near me, but even trying to spend 50 would mean buying stuff I dont really need or can stock. My shoppers stuff was on sale and it was shampoo and deodorant that the girls use. Not baldy here.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> You Rexall people are great. I have tried and cant. Maybe its the stores near me, but even trying to spend 50 would mean buying stuff I dont really need or can stock. My shoppers stuff was on sale and it was shampoo and deodorant that the girls use. Not baldy here.


I'm in a similar boat.  I purchase a lot of groceries from Shoppers, their section is huge.  Rexall has half an isle o groceries where I live.  I saw somewhere that some Rexalls have M and M products, that could be a game changer, but mine doesn't.  I find it very hard to spend $50 there.  I love to collect me an AM however PC points have been more lucrative as of late.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*THIS is how i did it @mort1331  ... nothing here we don't either need immediately -- everything on the left -- or won't use soon and doesn't go bad --- all the cleaning supplies. Most of that stuff was on sale , vitamins buy one get one, culturelle was $10 off the regular price, the two soaps? on sale for $3.49 (and had coupons for $2.00 attached to each!) the lysol products were all $2.99 and the dishwasher cleaner was on sale as well (only bought that much because spend $20 on Lysol products get another 10 miles)

Several of those meds are $$$ and the anti-smellies for the hubby is outrageously expensive-- but rarely go on sale so when they do I stock up!

*


----------



## mort1331




----------



## mort1331

this could be better than AM and PC combined.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> this could be better than AM and PC combined.


*Especially if you earn miles or PC points when you buy the candy to stock the machine!!*


----------



## bababear_50

My Blue Friday list is small so far......................

Kleenex Tissue (12 pack ) $10.99 (buy 2) $21.98= 50 airmiles
Brown Rice $3.99 (buy 2) $7.98 = 30 airmiles
Cinnamon Buns (buy1) $4.99 = 10 airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

mort1331 said:


> You Rexall people are great. I have tried and cant. Maybe its the stores near me, but even trying to spend 50 would mean buying stuff I dont really need or can stock. My shoppers stuff was on sale and it was shampoo and deodorant that the girls use. Not baldy here.


Same, a little envious of all the miles everyone is getting but I have a hard time spending $20 when I need it for an offer for the big promos. Mainly because DH works for London Drugs so we have a staff discount there. I can’t pay Rexall prices in comparison and I don’t shop at Shoppers either (for the same reasons) so no PC pints for me either.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm going back in for one more shop. Too tempting to not do it. I went back to the page with all the coupons and printed them out. As I was scrolling to the top of the page I noticed the "Start the Car" ad from IKEA. That is exactly how my hair looks today. It is very humid here.


----------



## alohamom

@Donald - my hero I think I may have been in your Rexall just after you today!

I had to go to Guelph this week so I did a work around being able to go today.

There was a nice young guy at the cash who was great with the coupon. He said there was a nice lady earlier who earned over 1000AMs

Then he said "I think I am going to start" so I told him about the LCBO part of AMs and he was ready to sign up LOL

I went to the one at Speedvale and Woolwich because they had the M&M stuff to help me get to $50

Oh and thanks so much for the coupon links, I got 396 when my Load n Go were included!


----------



## hdrolfe

I need to get back into airmiles whwn we get back. I think we want a two week trip next time. So maybe two years, hopefully with enough airmiles for disney, universal and SeaWorld tickets. Need to check when Tron is expected to open because it looks pretty cool being built.


----------



## Gigi22

Not sure what happened at my local Rexall (the one that won’t stack coupons) today.  I think the cashier did me a really big favour.  I gave her one coupon and wound up with 300 points!  Checked the receipt and saw that she scanned two different coupons!  Yeah magic!


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> @Donald - my hero I think I may have been in your Rexall just after you today!
> 
> I had to go to Guelph this week so I did a work around being able to go today.
> 
> There was a nice young guy at the cash who was great with the coupon. He said there was a nice lady earlier who earned over 1000AMs
> 
> Then he said "I think I am going to start" so I told him about the LCBO part of AMs and he was ready to sign up LOL
> 
> I went to the one at Speedvale and Woolwich because they had the M&M stuff to help me get to $50
> 
> Oh and thanks so much for the coupon links, I got 396 when my Load n Go were included!


*YUP! That was me, that's our favourite store, love all the staff there. The cashier who we both dealt with is new, haven't seen him before and when i wheeled my cart over with my stuff separated into 3 sections he got really quiet. I told him I'd be gentle  He was really impressed with how close each of my transactions came to the $50 mark and couldn't believe that the 3 coupons would stack. As i was leaving I heard him telling one of the other cashiers that I should teach a class and she yelled at me "you've got another convert i think"*

*That's the store that actually had their grand reopening that the one coupon came from BTW. Can't wait for them to finish that stupid intersection though, made the bus trip interesting to say the least!!*


----------



## ottawamom

I actually picked my favourite cashier up at her house (It was her day off). I texted her yesterday to tell her not to buy anything until I got to the store on Wednesday. Two other cashiers and the pharmacist were all waiting for us to appear at the store. Rexall will have a real bump in sales today.

I think AM must have someone reading these threads. Just when we were all becoming very disillusioned with the program. Wham! a pop up promo for the die hard collectors to take advantage of. I am grateful.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! That was me, that's our favourite store, love all the staff there. The cashier who we both dealt with is new, haven't seen him before and when i wheeled my cart over with my stuff separated into 3 sections he got really quiet. I told him I'd be gentle  He was really impressed with how close each of my transactions came to the $50 mark and couldn't believe that the 3 coupons would stack. As i was leaving I heard him telling one of the other cashiers that I should teach a class and she yelled at me "you've got another convert i think"*
> 
> *That's the store that actually had their grand reopening that the one coupon came from BTW. Can't wait for them to finish that stupid intersection though, made the bus trip interesting to say the least!!*



HAHAHA I thought it might be you!

Yes, that intersection was horrible to turn at.


----------



## damo

So I did 5 transactions and got 380 miles each time.  Not sure where the extra 100 came from each time.  There was lots of M&M stuff on sale, so I stocked up.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got back from Rexall, spent $55.53, earned 392 AM!  Awesome!!  

(Now I can relax a bit on DH doing the Blue Friday shopping)....


----------



## dancin Disney style

Uggggg…..you guys are killing me with these shopping stories.  I sat down to have a cup of tea and to print off all my reservations.  I figured I'd scan this thread while the printer was chugging away.  For a split second I thought that if I get everything packed and ready by 8pm I'd go to Rexall.   Reality is I have to get up at 5am and I'm a real night owl so it's best for me to be in my jammies in bed watching some TV by 8 or 9pm.  

I got out of work early because my mom came in to help.  Thanks to her, I completely cleaned off my calendar and walked out like this...…




​


----------



## Days In the Sun

I've done two Rexall shops today, spent $74 plus taxes, earned 763 airmiles with another 18 airmiles from an $18 shop at Metro.

I am out this evening so might do one more transaction but it's 15 minutes driving out of my way round trip so likely not.  Plus I only know of about $30 worth that I didn't buy without overspending.

I'm not going near stores tomorrow, with Blue Friday, Metro 4 day promo and Shoppers 20x+5k with pc credit card on Saturday, it's a lot of money going out the door so I'm taking the day off.


----------



## ottawamom

I have reviewed the Metro flyer and plan on picking up things we will use that don't go more than $2 over the 95AM cash redemption. I'll do it as many times as I can find things we need and will use. (Oh and some potted mums for the garden.)


----------



## flower_petals

damo said:


> I got 380 for a $50 purchase on two separate transactions this morning.  All three coupons worked (twice) and got an extra 100 ams each transaction as well.


I got an extra 100 am too!  $60 spend.  I don't now what's happening.  It only shows she scanned each coupon once.


----------



## buyerbrad

I also got the extra 100 miles.  Maybe from loading it on my Load N Go?  I also used the $5 off coupon.  $52.52 out of pocket for 392 Miles! Additionally, I walked next door to Sobeys and got their last 2 Gap gift-cards for another 140 Miles.


----------



## flower_petals

Is there a better Metro redemption weekend they do?  I can't remember.  Is it sometimes get 50 am back?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe Tron won’t open until summer 2021, shanghai has a 5-year exclusivity deal.


----------



## AngelDisney

My usual Rexall only allowed me to scan one coupon! I left.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yep I find it hard to do Rexall much anymore . I’m pretty much stocked on everything and ours has minimal groceries . 
Looking forward to Friday but with one hand I’ll have to get the big kid up to help me shop . I feel bad because he’s working 60hours plus this week isn’t off until Sunday has a 14 hour plus day Monday then school Tuesday he’s completely burnt out already..
I need to clean out my freezer tomorrow to stock up on chicken Friday . I’ve already made them aware chicken wings fri for dinner and chicken burgers for lunch Monday then leftover chicken burger as lunch Tuesday ha. 
Getting frustrated atill haven’t heard back from onyx personal shopper Friday I told them to go ahead and nothing yet .. 
sigh .. I just need a vacation again already it’s been what 2 weeks


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Uggggg…..you guys are killing me with these shopping stories.  I sat down to have a cup of tea and to print off all my reservations.  I figured I'd scan this thread while the printer was chugging away.  For a split second I thought that if I get everything packed and ready by 8pm I'd go to Rexall.   Reality is I have to get up at 5am and I'm a real night owl so it's best for me to be in my jammies in bed watching some TV by 8 or 9pm.
> 
> I got out of work early because my mom came in to help.  Thanks to her, I completely cleaned off my calendar and walked out like this...…




Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> My usual Rexall only allowed me to scan one coupon! I left.



I was waiting for this to happen to me as well.  I know if the manager had to be called I would have been out of luck.  Today I considered myself lucky, the first cashier decided to just go with it, the second Rexall she was very new and willing to trust the customer.  

I hope you didn't go too much out of your way.  The next deal is just around the corner.


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> Is there a better Metro redemption weekend they do?  I can't remember.  Is it sometimes get 50 am back?



Without looking back in this thread, I think there have been two in the last year at 50 am when you cash in $10.  I think if they have them again, it will be around Black Friday, part of the MegaMiles/STB promo (can't remember which one is before Christmas).


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Grand Total 2200 airmiles.



Wow, that is an amazing amount ... on one day!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We decided to make one more trip back to Rexall for vitamins that I apparently missed when i scanned the medicine cabinet 

Total for the day --pre-tax spend of $208.30 for a total of 1,556 Cash Miles -- that equals just over $160 
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> You Rexall people are great. I have tried and cant. Maybe its the stores near me, but even trying to spend 50 would mean buying stuff I dont really need or can stock. My shoppers stuff was on sale and it was shampoo and deodorant that the girls use. Not baldy here.



I love Shoppers but I try not to buy things there that I can get on sale at Rexall for basically the same sale price.  I find I have lots of options at Shoppers and limited options at Rexall.  One of the two Rexall stores I go to removed all the groceries (they now have pop, candy, chips and granola bars) which makes it very difficult.  I can still make it work knowing the sale prices of the things we purchase regularly and purchasing during a good airmiles promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think we're all done with our Rexall trip and it's time to start looking at the rest of the flyers for this weekend!
First post is updated and here's all the links again (they've been lost in the flurry that shall forever be referred to as Rexall Rampage)

Sobey's ON Flyer*
*Urban Fresh Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland ON Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*
*Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *We decided to make one more trip back to Rexall for vitamins that I apparently missed when i scanned the medicine cabinet *



That's amazing.  I made it back as well.  Made up the shortage I was concerned about with  stocking stuffer items that were on clearance (travel size shaving cream and hand sanitizers, burt's bees and eos on clearance).


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I hope everyone else has more luck than me at Rexall.  She scanned all three codes, all show on the receipt as different, but only 180 AM on the receipt.  I know there's never a management type there when I go in the morning, so I didn't do anything about it.  I did get an extra 100+ AM last time due to my cashier messing up and putting the order in twice, so I'll call it even and move on.



I hope you do well on the next one.


----------



## AngelDisney

I believe there’s a glitch in the Rexall system giving 100 extra Airmiles. That’s why the first store limited the number of coupons to use. I tried again at another Rexall whose prices are $0.50 to $1 higher than the first store, but only used the two 100 AM coupons. The cashier looked concerned when I scanned more than 2. So I didn’t try the 80 AM one just in case it would alarm the supervisor again. I did one transaction on my card and DD did one on hers and we each got 300 AM. It’s considered a success and we both used the $5 Rexall coupon.


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> I was waiting for this to happen to me as well.  I know if the manager had to be called I would have been out of luck.  Today I considered myself lucky, the first cashier decided to just go with it, the second Rexall she was very new and willing to trust the customer.
> 
> I hope you didn't go too much out of your way.  The next deal is just around the corner.


It’s a new cashier and a new supervisor at the first store. I didn’t have a good feeling when I saw them. We went to another Rexall which is 5 min drive away and spent an extra 30 min for the extra shop. It’s still a good run for AM today. Now I will be waiting for the Blue Friday to come.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just want to say thanks to @Donald - my hero for providing us with the extra Rexall coupon.  I'll have to check out the new improved Guelph store sometime.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I believe there’s a glitch in the Rexall system giving 100 extra Airmiles. That’s why the first store limited the number of coupons to use. I tried again at another Rexall whose prices are $0.50 to $1 higher than the first store, but only used the two 100 AM coupons. The cashier looked concerned when I scanned more than 2. So I didn’t try the 80 AM one just in case it would alarm the supervisor again. I did one transaction on my card and DD did one on hers and we each got 300 AM. It’s considered a success and we both used the $5 Rexall coupon.


*No question it was a mix-up on their end but you can bet that if those miles don't actually post to peoples accounts there will be a LOT of feed back from some upset collectors. The head cashier at the store i went to met me at the door and told me the system was magically giving an extra 100 to everyone who scanned their card, they were making sure everyone got those miles.*


----------



## mort1331

Well in part to the Rexall collector GODS on these boards, and my daughter feeling like S&^&. I ventured out to the Rexall 10mins away. Bought her medicine, picked upped some iced tea on sale and a few others that I thought were good price. Before tax 50.21, 55.44 after. Equals 382AM. The cashier as I was near and had a bag of chips just in case said, no you've reached the 50, so I put the bag back. I then pulled out the coupons, and she said she scanned IT already. I said all 3, she looked puzzled. And this is 2 mins before store closing. I said here just try and scanned the other 2. Upped popped the AM all good. She was telling her co-cashier as I left and couldn't believe it herself.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just getting ready to put the Surface down for the night and watch mindless TV when i noticed we've reached another milestone with this thread. Exactly 4 years ago I was in the middle of planning a a trip to Disney and scanning the flyers and i stumbled across a tiny offer in a (get this gang) REXALL FLYER! We've come full circle and Rexall has closed out this day with another promo. 

Thanks again for playing along with me and giving me something to keep my mind occupied. I'm happy to be part of this community and love seeing that time i put into keeping these threads active are helping all of you to reach your goals.

Time to party!!
*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *No question it was a mix-up on their end but you can bet that if those miles don't actually post to peoples accounts there will be a LOT of feed back from some upset collectors. The head cashier at the store i went to met me at the door and told me the system was magically giving an extra 100 to everyone who scanned their card, they were making sure everyone got those miles.*



Or its a new way of doing surprise promotions. Congratulations on the new milestone.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Just getting ready to put the Surface down for the night and watch mindless TV when i noticed we've reached another milestone with this thread. Exactly 4 years ago I was in the middle of planning a a trip to Disney and scanning the flyers and i stumbled across a tiny offer in a (get this gang) REXALL FLYER! We've come full circle and Rexall has closed out this day with another promo.
> 
> Thanks again for playing along with me and giving me something to keep my mind occupied. I'm happy to be part of this community and love seeing that time i put into keeping these threads active are helping all of you to reach your goals.
> 
> Time to party!!


If it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't have made Onyx - probably wouldn't be the air miles collector that I have become and have made my family into.
Thanks for starting this thread and keeping it going.  I didn't do the Rexall today - real life took over but I have all my plans for Blue Friday.  Even told my brother today that we could only buy the basics (milk, bread) and save the other stuff for Friday.  My Mother likes the granola bars - she calls them Chewys so I will buy her flavours for her.  Hopefully this time round they have long expiry dates.  Last time they were only good for about 3 months.


----------



## flower_petals

In my email from am - metro scratch off. Mine was get 100am for a $150 spend. There are various ones going around. Shop in-store Aug 29- Sept 4


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Wow, that is an amazing amount ... on one day!!



Yeah and the great thing is they posted overnight

28 Aug 19



SOUTHDOWN ROAD1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



DERRY & 10THBONUS MILES+1028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19



DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19



DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+2

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I am so jealous of all of you with Rexalls to shop at!!!!


----------



## alohamom

All of my Rexall bonus miles from yesterday posted fine this morning as well. I think there wont be an issue with the extra magic 100


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah and the great thing is they posted overnight
> 
> 28 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHDOWN ROAD1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10THBONUS MILES+1028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+228 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+8028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS MILES+10028 Aug 19
> 
> 
> 
> DERRY & 10TH1 REWARD MILE PER $20+2
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


What a great screenshot too!
I received all mine too. I don't think we'll see this again any time soon.


----------



## mort1331

This is what I dont like about AM. Rexall is great posting next day, same with Shell. But been waiting a while for Foodland and have to hold onto receipts for this. Crazy and inconsistent.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> This is what I dont like about AM. Rexall is great posting next day, same with Shell. But been waiting a while for Foodland and have to hold onto receipts for this. Crazy and inconsistent.



I 100% agree. 

I really dont think I would be as involved with Air Miles as much as I am without @Donald - my hero having started this thread and for all of you posting your plans, strategies and hauls.

I do both the PC program and AMs and I find both have their issues.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> This is what I dont like about AM. Rexall is great posting next day, same with Shell. But been waiting a while for Foodland and have to hold onto receipts for this. Crazy and inconsistent.


I agree. The other day DH saw all the receipts in my drawer and questioned why I was keeping all those receipts (his word: garbage). He is not very fond of my Am collecting, so I just told him I would deal with them when I had time and not to worry. For the Mega Miles/Shop the Block promotions, sometimes the receipts even fade away before the airmiles get posted. Oh well ...


----------



## bgula

OK, I know this was posted a few weeks ago about the flex tickets on the AM website, but I have a few questions.  I got the 7-day flex tickets that were offered a few months ago and was able to only get $469US for them when we visited DW last week (I was hoping for $521, but they wouldn't budge).  Those tickets cost me 6400 AM each.  Now AM has the 7-day flex tickets on for 6050 AM.  Has anyone got one of these yet and found out how much they're worth?  I figured that these newer tickets would be worth over $600 US, but cost us at least 8000+ AM.  Or are these still older tickets that AM is trying to get rid of?  I need another ticket to trade for an AP come December.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Thank you so much to @Donald - my hero and this thread. I just caught this deal before leaving work and was able to do one quick shop and spend $56 and get 382 air miles. I wish I had done the deal multiple times but it just didn't work out time wise. Still excited about the 382 miles!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*it's not gonna be another 380 miles shop next week ... BUT  I did just find another grand reopening coupon for the same Rexall! I won't post it until next Monday so it doesn't get lost,  spend $40 get 80 miles Monday to Thursday.  It WILL combine with the Round up coupon and the regular Thursday beauty event. *


----------



## flower_petals

Ok so a posting on that FB group was pointing out that the have odd Disney tickets on sales on site. I checked and they do. Like dessert party tickets, mnsshp tixs. But they are for specific days. Now we're wondering why they would be selling these. https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise?locale=en_CA put Disney in the search bar. I think you have to be signed in to see it


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I don't see those. Just a flip sofa and beach towel / backpack combo.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay so type in the word "tickets" in the search bar and they all come up!

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/search?q=tickets


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Horrible returns on them though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Getting frustrated atill haven’t heard back from onyx personal shopper Friday I told them to go ahead and nothing yet ..
> sigh .. I just need a vacation again already it’s been what 2 weeks





flower_petals said:


> Ok so a posting on that FB group was pointing out that the have odd Disney tickets on sales on site. I checked and they do. Like dessert party tickets, mnsshp tixs. But they are for specific days. Now we're wondering why they would be selling these. https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise?locale=en_CA put Disney in the search bar. I think you have to be signed in to see it



*Tammy -- did you get your tickets yet?? Have they put them up for other people 

Side note, i don't see them ???*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> You Rexall people are great. I have tried and cant. Maybe its the stores near me, but even trying to spend 50 would mean buying stuff I dont really need or can stock. My shoppers stuff was on sale and it was shampoo and deodorant that the girls use. Not baldy here.


Mort...I don't have a rexall near me.  So my main source for Am is Safeway and Shell.  I have done alright over the last few years with just those 2 stores.  I can only do Rexall when we go to the big city to visit the daughter now.  And, that's if I can find one in the areas we are in...which is rarely.  I have been able to use my AM for hotels in Disney springs for 5 days, 2 Non expiring Disney World tickets and I saved 2000.00 in vouchers ( that I cashed in last year ) for our dd's destination wedding in Mexico.  I would say...that is not bad in a little over 3 years of saving with only those 2 stores as my source of AM.  


Donald - my hero said:


> YUP! That was me, that's our favourite store, love all the staff there. The cashier who we both dealt with is new, haven't seen him before and when i wheeled my cart over with my stuff separated into 3 sections he got really quiet. I told him I'd be gentle  He was really impressed with how close each of my transactions came to the $50 mark and couldn't believe that the 3 coupons would stack. As i was leaving I heard him telling one of the other cashiers that I should teach a class and she yelled at me "you've got another convert i think"


Without you...I would NOT have hit onyx for the past couple of years.  I would not have been able to buy my non expiring disney tickets or the travel vouchers for the dd's wedding.  I had already had the AM for our disney springs trip from previous years of collecting...but not realizing how much I had MISSED out on when the deals were good with AM lol.  



dancin Disney style said:


> I got out of work early because my mom came in to help. Thanks to her, I completely cleaned off my calendar and walked out like this...…


I LOVE walking out of work like that when I'm leaving on holidays.  I always post a meme on FB with a little girl running and it says  " peace out B*&#^@s  I'm outta here "   I'm sure you were feeling like that!!!!  Have a great holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!


momof2gr8kids said:


> I am so jealous of all of you with Rexalls to shop at!!!!


Yes, me too.  I don't have a rexall near me.  The nearest one is a 40 minute drive away.  It's ok in the warm weather, but I don't drive that in the winter.  Living in a more remote area of northern Alberta makes for roads that are not great to travelling on.  And that rexall has limited hours...no evenings, and no grocery items - not to mention the price of fuel to drive nearly 200 km round trip is not cheap for just AM lol.  

Thanks to this little community, I would have never made it to Onyx for the past three years.  This year has been dismal for me collecting AM.  My time and head space was not focused on that.  But since I have restarted, I'm nearly at 2000 for the last 2 months...so not bad.  Between Safeway, Am, and the online surveys I'm chugging along


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Horrible returns on them though.


Oh are they?  - They say 20% off. Picture for those who are curious.   But I'm just wondering why.  Where do these tickets come from.  The date is so specific - it's like a ebay seller trying to off-load tickets they couldn't use.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

That is pretty weird with the very specific dates. And amounts of people. For 2 adults and 1 child, for example. 

I didn't see them until I logged in. Looks like an Onyx thing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, so now that I fully understand that those tickets are listed under merchandise and NOT events i found them -- I agree it's very odd & specific! Only thing i can think is that they were items requested thru the Personal Shopper and then the buyer backed out or didn't have enough miles??

Just used the math that we figured out for these requests -- 14.2 miles/1 USD and the tickets are almost EXACTLY that amount. The oddest to me though is 3 tickets to the Halloween party TOMORROW! I'm fairly confident that's the date that one of us was looking for?

**ETA one ticket is even expired now! Tour for DisneyLAND on August 22*


----------



## Donald - my hero

FLVacationGirl said:


> That is pretty weird with the very specific dates. And amounts of people. For 2 adults and 1 child, for example.
> 
> I didn't see them until I logged in. Looks like an Onyx thing.


*I couldn't find them either until i looked under MERCHANDISE --- i doubt people will find them there!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, so now that I fully understand that those tickets are listed under merchandise and NOT events i found them -- I agree it's very odd & specific! Only thing i can think is that they were items requested thru the Personal Shopper and then the buyer backed out or didn't have enough miles??
> 
> Just used the math that we figured out for these requests -- 14.2 miles/1 USD and the tickets are almost EXACTLY that amount. The oddest to me though is 3 tickets to the Halloween party TOMORROW! I'm fairly confident that's the date that one of us was looking for?*




Could people be cancelling bc of storm moving in and got insurance and now airmiles is stuck with ? 
Just a thought


----------



## Days In the Sun

My thought is that personal shoppers have spent the time getting the quotes, people have declined them but perhaps Disney is holding the price for two weeks so they are offering them up to all Onyx collectors.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> OK, I know this was posted a few weeks ago about the flex tickets on the AM website, but I have a few questions.  I got the 7-day flex tickets that were offered a few months ago and was able to only get $469US for them when we visited DW last week (I was hoping for $521, but they wouldn't budge).  Those tickets cost me 6400 AM each.  Now AM has the 7-day flex tickets on for 6050 AM.  Has anyone got one of these yet and found out how much they're worth?  I figured that these newer tickets would be worth over $600 US, but cost us at least 8000+ AM.  Or are these still older tickets that AM is trying to get rid of?  I need another ticket to trade for an AP come December.



My thought is that Airmiles has negotiated "special" flexible date tickets in order to continue to carry non-date specific tickets without having to charge Canadians for the full "flex ticket" price in airmiles.  Until someone checks on the value at guest services, I would think a safe bet would be to divide by 14.2 airmiles and use that as the expected USD value and anything over that is a bonus.  They can't be old tickets, it's been years since they have had 3 day tickets and based on the airmiles listed, highly unlikely they are full price tickets (6050am for a 7 day flex worth $627USD works out to about 14 cents an airmile instead of the standard 10 cents a mile).

I would think the best bet on using airmiles right now for an AP is to use the personal shopper.  If you are DVC and they can't do a DVC  AP quote, you could buy the most expensive ticket valued under the DVC AP price (10day flex park hopper would do it).   I would just make sure to confirm that it is a full value ticket worth $xxx before redeeming ie.  let them know that you would be exchanging it for an AP so needed confirmation that it was worth the full value on Disney's website.

Hope you had an awesome trip!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

This is super off topic....but I just watched a video of the opening of Galaxies Edge in Orlando.....OH MY DOG!!!!! I couldn't even imagine. It is like people soup...people everywhere. It just gives me anxiety watching that. I don't mind crowds...but that...geeze. If anyone of our little family is there right now. @hdrolfe  I hope that it if your in that people soup...you survive.  You are a superstar for even thinking about tackling that!!!!!!!

Edited to add

The posted wait time to ride Smugglers Run at 11:00 am was around *5....yes 5 *hour wait. Oh my. Now to see how those disney lovers who snubbed the new universal Hagrids ride, let's see what they say about how " brilliant " disney handled the crowds. Sorry...that was mean...but I just get soooo irritated at those who snub the dark side....I love both sides   I have WAYYYYYY too much time on my hands at work lol


----------



## Debbie

to all of you Rexall collectors. With my DGD here and Rexall not close, and despite having *all* those coupons ready to go, I never made the trip into the city. I appreciate the heads up/reminder of Round Up next week. Maybe, if I am in the city, I'll be able to make something work. In the meantime. I bow to you all!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bgula said:


> OK, I know this was posted a few weeks ago about the flex tickets on the AM website, but I have a few questions.  I got the 7-day flex tickets that were offered a few months ago and was able to only get $469US for them when we visited DW last week (I was hoping for $521, but they wouldn't budge).  Those tickets cost me 6400 AM each.  Now AM has the 7-day flex tickets on for 6050 AM.  Has anyone got one of these yet and found out how much they're worth?  I figured that these newer tickets would be worth over $600 US, but cost us at least 8000+ AM.  Or are these still older tickets that AM is trying to get rid of?  I need another ticket to trade for an AP come December.



That is disappointing that the value of the 7 day flex ticket is $469US...I was hoping for more (current value of a 7 day flex ticket is $589 + tax).  I wish I had thought to inquire with the ONYX shopper service for the price of an AP before I redeemed for our 7 day and 5 day flex tickets....Oh well...live and learn. 

Congrats to everyone with their Rexall AM hauls from yesterday -  I am in awe of some of your AM totals.  I am currently unable to drive due to an injury I sustained on Monday...word of advice...if you have cedars that need trimming, hire a professional Because while trimming one of our cedars, the trimmer and my pinkie collided and the trimmer won...4 hours in the urgent care and 8 stitches later, I am sporting a very large bandage that prohibits me from driving...which also means I will also miss out on Blue Friday...but on a positive note, I still have my pinkie...just very damaged!!!


----------



## ottawamom

OUCH!. I can imagine that happening  (big grimace on my face). Take care of your hand. I hope you heal quickly and are able to get back to the hunt soon.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks ottawamom


----------



## tinkerone

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is super off topic....but I just watched a video of the opening of Galaxies Edge in Orlando.....OH MY DOG!!!!! I couldn't even imagine. It is like people soup...people everywhere. It just gives me anxiety watching that. I don't mind crowds...but that...geeze. If anyone of our little family is there right now. @hdrolfe  I hope that it if your in that people soup...you survive.  You are a superstar for even thinking about tackling that!!!!!!!
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> The posted wait time to ride Smugglers Run at 11:00 am was around *5....yes 5 *hour wait. Oh my. Now to see how those disney lovers who snubbed the new universal Hagrids ride, let's see what they say about how " brilliant " disney handled the crowds. Sorry...that was mean...but I just get soooo irritated at those who snub the dark side....I love both sides   I have WAYYYYYY too much time on my hands at work lol


A friend of mine sent me pictures of Universals Harry Potter area when it first opened.  Don't have a clue how she moved, it was wall to wall.  No thank you!


----------



## Days In the Sun

OT Sobeys Back to School contest until September 4, win $100 giftcard.  Just enter on their website.

https://www.sobeys.com/en/promotion...m_medium=hpcarousel&utm_campaign=backtoschool


----------



## bababear_50

*Mickey&JoshNut*

Sending special ~~~~Healing Hugs~~~ your way,,rest well Hon!
I once had a tug of war with an evergreen and a chainsaw and nearly lost the sight in my left eye so yes call a pro.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, so now that I fully understand that those tickets are listed under merchandise and NOT events i found them -- I agree it's very odd & specific! Only thing i can think is that they were items requested thru the Personal Shopper and then the buyer backed out or didn't have enough miles??
> 
> Just used the math that we figured out for these requests -- 14.2 miles/1 USD and the tickets are almost EXACTLY that amount. The oddest to me though is 3 tickets to the Halloween party TOMORROW! I'm fairly confident that's the date that one of us was looking for?
> 
> **ETA one ticket is even expired now! Tour for DisneyLAND on August 22*



Thought I would give my review of the Halloween party. We went last Tuesday and if you can get tickets with AMs it would be well worth it. I think my credit card bill shows $315 CAD for 3 adults, have no idea how many AM’s  are needed.
It was a last minute decision to go, but it was so worth it. We did Way more that night than we did 2 other days in the Magic Kingdom. The lines for rides were all under 20 minutes, the fireworks were spectacular at 10:00 PM and then after that the rides were empty we even got on 7Dwarf mine train within 15 minutes. Missed the parade. Pirates was great with live characters.

If you are into trick or treating wait till later. At first the lines were long and only giving out 2 or 3 treats at the end of the night no lines and handfuls of candy.

I must say I am not a fan of the booking fast passes so far in advance. I ended up cancelling 75% and never being able to get anything to replace. The parks were not super busy but the waits for rides were really high.

It was a great trip , but the rides are not our priority as we have been so many times, more the atmosphere and fireworks.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just a few Sobeys Ontario in-store monthly offers expiring Sept 18, thought someone aiming for the 100 airmiles when you spend $100 tomorrow might be interested:

Glaceau Vitamin water $1.99 b3 earn 15 am
ChefBoyrBeefaroni 4/$5 b4 earn 10 am
Pine Sol Clean $4.49 b3 earn 20 am
Greenworks Cleaner $3.49 b3 earn 20 am
Oxiclean Stain Remover $5.99 b2 earn 10 am
Resolve Oxi Action $6.79 b2 earn 15 am
Sunlight Dish Detergent $2.79 b2 earn 10 am
Beyond cat food $1.59 b5 earn 25 am
Blue Diamond Refrigerated Almond Breeze 890 ml $3.69 b2 earn 15 am
DelMonte Juice 1600 ml (refrigerated) $2.79 b2 earn 10 am

Lots of low 5 am offers.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> *Mickey&JoshNut*
> 
> Sending special ~~~~Healing Hugs~~~ your way,,rest well Hon!
> I once had a tug of war with an evergreen and a chainsaw and nearly lost the sight in my left eye so yes call a pro.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks Mel...sorry to hear of your tug of war...glad you didn't lose your sight...yes, there are professionals for a reason...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My BIL and his family will be there for the last Halloween party and the first Christmas party. To say I’m jealous is an understatement! I had given him the idea to use the personal shopper for those tickets and they saved so much money by using miles  instead. So a big thank you to whomever started the personal shopper tip(s)!


----------



## bababear_50

Off to check out the Blue Friday deals!
Happy hunting everyone..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

I will be off to Foodland for Blue Friday instead. There is only one Foodland selling the pasta brand my DH likes and this is a good chance to kill two birds with one stone as that store is 30 min drive away and I don’t go often. I will stock up for the threshold bonus!

Happy AM hunting everyone!!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from my Sobeys/Foodland roadtrip. I missed my Threshold Loaded offer at Sobeys by $8. Oh well live and learn. All in $250 spent 882AM in return. It has been a good week.


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is super off topic....but I just watched a video of the opening of Galaxies Edge in Orlando.....OH MY DOG!!!!! I couldn't even imagine. It is like people soup...people everywhere. It just gives me anxiety watching that. I don't mind crowds...but that...geeze. If anyone of our little family is there right now. @hdrolfe  I hope that it if your in that people soup...you survive.  You are a superstar for even thinking about tackling that!!!!!!!
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> The posted wait time to ride Smugglers Run at 11:00 am was around *5....yes 5 *hour wait. Oh my. Now to see how those disney lovers who snubbed the new universal Hagrids ride, let's see what they say about how " brilliant " disney handled the crowds. Sorry...that was mean...but I just get soooo irritated at those who snub the dark side....I love both sides   I have WAYYYYYY too much time on my hands at work lol



We didn't try yesterday, it looked nuts though apparently calmed down by evening. This morning we got there at 6:20 or so, did some pictures, looked around, got some blue and green milk, built a droid and basically left. Wait time was 2 hours for the ride when we got there but 65 minutes when we left. Wait time did SDD was 10 minutes, everything was 5 to 10 minutes actually. It wasnt super crazy busy but man it was early (and dark). Buses back were few which was annoying. We saw 7 buses for CBR before ours came. 

I am glad we saw it but we will be good for a bit now


----------



## AngelDisney

I just checked the Airmiles App and there is a Foodland Load n Go Quaker granola bars 100 AM for 10 boxes offer. Hope they are on sale at Foodland too.


----------



## bababear_50

Good shop at Sobeys
I was able to get 10 boxes of granola bars,,lots of types,chocolate banana,chocolate chip,rainbow chips,cookies and cream ,caramel and chocolate etc. (Good 2020 expiry dates too).100 airmiles

The cinnamon buns were just freshly made,,one of my favorite cup of tea treats.=10 airmiles

The Kellogg's cereal was a nice surprise because the Fun Variety Packs were on sale and were good for the airmiles too. I picked some up for a coworker who has three kids so 2x 50 =100 airmiles.

Lord knows I should have enough Kleenex to last a year or more,,,bought 4 boxes of 12.........2x50=100

Albacore white Tuna was on sale $2.99 so I picked up one can,,the Miracle whip advertised (99 cents) had a Oct 2019 expiry date so I skipped that.

I did pick up 5 of the smart Ones frozen meals,,I've never tried these but hey it's a quick lunch.
= buy 5 get 25 airmiles

spend 100.00 get 100 airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Just back from my Sobeys and this turned out to be a good Blue Friday for me.

I dont have the space to stock up on stuff but we use a LOT of PAM spray so I bought 10 (buy 2 @3.99 each get 40AMs)

After the Tide Free and a few other things plus the bonus 100 for spending 100 I ended up with 392 AMs for $112 spent

Not as good of a return as the great Rexall haul from Wednesday but for me this adds up to a ton of AMs for the week in total


----------



## pigletto

Happy Blue Friday all . My husband  headed out with bags in hand to do our Blue Friday shop on the way to work. $127 and 578 airmiles .


----------



## hdrolfe

I missed Blus Friday! I hope there are some good offers over the next few months.


----------



## ottawamom

Yes, but you got to see Star Wars land. I'd take the trade-off. Safe uneventful travels tomorrow.


----------



## marchingstar

i don’t think i’m going to bother with blue friday. i am in a real earning rut, but the offers this time around are just not on products we use or they’re not high enough to feel worth the effort. 

good job to everyone who is taking advantage of good offers this week—i’m very jealous of your big returns!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Put me in the "no Blue Friday shopping" group -- not worth it for the few things we might pick up. The return isn't worth the effort for me, I'm happy with my Rexall haul!*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Back from Blue Friday, I did 2 shops - first for blue Friday items, second for regular groceries so I could get the 100 bonus twice. Ended up with 747 airmiles which I am happy with!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Back as well, earned 736 airmiles, Quaker bars, Kelloggs cereal, Listerine and Uncle Ben's were the Blue Friday items. $136 spend.  Coupons in front of the Special K cereal and Quaker bars.

Stopped at Shell on the way home for an Amazon $50 gc.  85 airmiles (25 base/promo and 2 shell/bmo personal offers 10 +50) as well as Metro 100 airmiles over the past two days.  I'll do one more trip to Metro tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am currently unable to drive due to an injury I sustained on Monday...word of advice...if you have cedars that need trimming, hire a professional Because while trimming one of our cedars, the trimmer and my pinkie collided and the trimmer won...4 hours in the urgent care and 8 stitches later, I am sporting a very large bandage that prohibits me from driving...which also means I will also miss out on Blue Friday...but on a positive note, I still have my pinkie...just very damaged!!!



Wow, count your blessings, glad you are ok.  Hope it heals well and quickly.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I was going to skip Blue Friday because I have done a ton of shopping in the past 2 weeks.... but my co-worker had the flyer up on her screen and I saw that Bubly is buy 4 get 50 air miles..... so... I'm probably going to go buy $100 worth of Bubly. I buy it all the time anways, might as well get the miles. Plus I'll use my Sobeys card that I bought a few weeks ago when it was buy $200 in gift cards, get 100 air miles. Combined, I will net about 500 air miles. I'll just make sure to check the expiry dates first.

And I need to stop at Shell too for a $50 Amazon card. Thanks for the reminder, @Days In the Sun


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get this email today:


Get *220* AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $360 cumulatively.1​


Heather, get a tasty bonus for shopping at Sobeys .​








All you have to do is:​


1. *Activate your offer*.
2. *Shop at Sobeys * between August 29 and September 30, 2019.1
3. Pay for your qualifying purchases with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *
                and show your AIR MILES Card.​

I still have to charge about $200 to finish my Round Up offer, but now that $200 will also work towards the above offer!

Edit: Cash miles will have to wait until I complete these charges to my mastercard...
I think I am going to try the Sobeys e-gift cards with Cash miles. I really need to start cashing mine out as I have around $900 worth!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Load n go foodland ? Wait what am I missing darn it. 
I did ok ., not great $150ish for 440 am
Still waiting for my 10x airmiles at Apple to be credited and a bunch of other things to go on . 
Onyx finally got back to me yesterday saying oh we will order . I gave them the go ahead last Friday for MVMCP . Hopefully they come quick so I’m not worried about all of us getting tix 
Are any of us down there now ? Stay safe xo


----------



## juniorbugman

I did the Blue Friday shopping today at Sobeys and with the bonus offers and my loaded offers I earned 582 on a $202 spend.   I will also get later the spend $100 get 75 bonus miles offer so now it becomes a 657 air miles shop .  I collect my air miles as cash so I cashed in the $200 from my miles and used part of my $200 gift card to pay the rest.   I bought the granola bars and am going to give them out for Halloween with the Popeye candy sticks I bought today from Dollarama.  Can you believe that I have almost bought all my Halloween treats already and it is still 2 months away?  I will probably buy something else to fill the gift baggies with before that time.  I usually go out Oct 30 or even Oct 31 and buy them on sale or when one of the grocery stores has a bonus points day.


----------



## mort1331

Sobeys shopping 101.36 net 335AM, not bad. They were out of tissue, needed it to cry in, So that would have added but did get rain check
Biggest blunder due to me not paying attention, had to let cashier know that I had my own bags 4 times, and then the person behind me correct my english. Instead of I got my own bags, please say I have my own bags. Grrr, stayed under control and thanked them for pointing that out. Distraction means I did not use my GC from previous weeks. Oh well, use it on other things. Rant over.


----------



## Aladora

Thrifty Foods Blue Friday. Spent $126.27 pre tax, work is going to reimburse me $49.96 so out of pocket $76.31 and got 457AM.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this email today:
> 
> 
> Get *220* AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $360 cumulatively.1​
> 
> 
> Heather, get a tasty bonus for shopping at Sobeys .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is:​
> 
> 
> 1. *Activate your offer*.
> 2. *Shop at Sobeys * between August 29 and September 30, 2019.1
> 3. Pay for your qualifying purchases with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *
> and show your AIR MILES Card.​
> 
> I still have to charge about $200 to finish my Round Up offer, but now that $200 will also work towards the above offer!
> 
> I think I am going to try the Sobeys e-gift cards with Cash miles. I really need to start cashing mine out as I have around $900 worth!




Hi Hon
Mine is only for 110 airmiles 
Spend $210 Aug 29-Sept 30
I activated it but am not sure I will use it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Looks like this blue Friday was a success for most
Decided to skip this one, don’t need more granola bars, no one seems to be eating them at my house anymore. We are pretty loyal to certain brands, and none of our brands were in the offers.  For example, we only use Kleenex and Royale tissues, don’t like Scottie’s .


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Load n go foodland ? Wait what am I missing darn it.
> I did ok ., not great $150ish for 440 am
> Still waiting for my 10x airmiles at Apple to be credited and a bunch of other things to go on .
> Onyx finally got back to me yesterday saying oh we will order . I gave them the go ahead last Friday for MVMCP . Hopefully they come quick so I’m not worried about all of us getting tix
> Are any of us down there now ? Stay safe xo



TammyLynn33 have you signed up for Sobeys & Foodland *My Offers*
Go to getmyoffers.ca
each week you will get different offers for bonus airmiles on products which can be purchased either at Foodland or Sobeys.

Example of one of mine
Buy 1 get 8 bonus airmiles
Kraft Peanut Butter, 750g-1kg.












Regards
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*dancin Disney style*

Thinking of you and hoping you stay safe!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks Mel...sorry to hear of your tug of war...glad you didn't lose your sight...yes, there are professionals for a reason...


Hope your pinkie gets better soon! Take care!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this email today:
> 
> 
> Get *220* AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $360 cumulatively.1​
> 
> 
> Heather, get a tasty bonus for shopping at Sobeys .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is:​
> 
> 
> 1. *Activate your offer*.
> 2. *Shop at Sobeys * between August 29 and September 30, 2019.1
> 3. Pay for your qualifying purchases with your *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard *
> and show your AIR MILES Card.​
> 
> I still have to charge about $200 to finish my Round Up offer, but now that $200 will also work towards the above offer!
> 
> Edit: Cash miles will have to wait until I complete these charges to my mastercard...
> I think I am going to try the Sobeys e-gift cards with Cash miles. I really need to start cashing mine out as I have around $900 worth!





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Mine is only for 110 airmiles
> Spend $210 Aug 29-Sept 30
> I activated it but am not sure I will use it.
> Hugs
> Mel


*Yup, and ours is proof that we don't shop at Sobey's OR use our MasterCard much!*


Get *20* AIR MILES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonus Miles when you spend $50 cumulatively.1​


----------



## osully

I did Blue Friday - 5x Johnsonville Sausages & 10x Quaker bars! Also picked up jalapeno peppers (only 1.99/lb at Sobeys right now) and bagels. 152AM and used $40 of AM cash so my OOP cost was $2.80.


----------



## AngelDisney

Saw this at Metro.ca: You get $50 worth of random products free with a minimum of $50 on your first online order. You don’t earn airmiles on the order though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool. 

On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.  

Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool.
> 
> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.
> 
> Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day



It is good to hear from you. I hope you are able to get the best flight you can for you. 
Enjoy your shopping and rest,relax and enjoy! Stay safe and dry.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool.
> 
> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.
> 
> Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day



it sounds like there are some real highs and lows for you. i hope you have a safe end to your trip and safe travels back home!


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.



Unfortunately the airport closes at 2:00am on Monday. Looks like it's a Sunday flight at the latest. Stay safe. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ugh missed Blue Friday after a 12hr shift... oops!  Still have to do the back to school shopping.


----------



## AngelDisney

If you book Air Canada flights with Expedia.ca, can you still get Aeroplan miles on the booked flights? TIA!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool.
> 
> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.
> 
> Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day


Just read the latest report, Hurricane now tracking just below a 5. But looking like the storm is not going to make landfall in Florida. So they say, or a least not the eye.. 
Stay safe, Disney is made to withstand a 5+, own water and power, so really one of the safest places, and happiest place to be.
I vote stay till thurs.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool.
> 
> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.
> 
> Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day



I'd stay too!  Worst case, you're hanging out in Wilderness Lodge for a few days.  Sounds like you are in the main building, what a beautiful place to be.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marcyleecorgan said:


> Ugh missed Blue Friday after a 12hr shift... oops!  Still have to do the back to school shopping.



Airmilesshops is still on 10x until Monday if you don't need items for Tuesday.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Bubly obtained.  350 air miles for 28 cases. Plus 85 for a threshold spend. I forgot to ask them to scan the 100 coupon so they did that after plus 5 base miles. So 540 air miles plus I used a gift card that I got 100 miles for purchasing. Great air miles week between this and Rexall! Can’t wait for my Dec Disney trip.


----------



## Debbie

I have a question about the Onyx personal shopper. Is this something that I could use to get Disney After Hours tickets?


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I have a question about the Onyx personal shopper. Is this something that I could use to get Disney After Hours tickets?



Hmmm....I don't know but I would be interested to know also.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

FLVacationGirl said:


> Bubly obtained.  350 air miles for 28 cases. Plus 85 for a threshold spend. I forgot to ask them to scan the 100 coupon so they did that after plus 5 base miles. So 540 air miles plus I used a gift card that I got 100 miles for purchasing. Great air miles week between this and Rexall! Can’t wait for my Dec Disney trip.


OMG that is alot of Bubly!!
Good score Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmilesshops is still on 10x until Monday if you don't need items for Tuesday.


Is there a minimum amount? I thought it’s $100 but can’t see it in terms and conditions on the website.


----------



## Bossy22

I've been doing airmiles for years (to help with the cost of my DL trips) but basically only do IGA (groceries and love blue fridays) and shell gas.  What am I missing and how do I get the coupons?  I've been scanning this thread but am having a hard time figuring out stuff.


----------



## ottawamom

Bossy22 said:


> I've been doing airmiles for years (to help with the cost of my DL trips) but basically only do IGA (groceries and love blue fridays) and shell gas.  What am I missing and how do I get the coupons?  I've been scanning this thread but am having a hard time figuring out stuff.



Start with the first page of this thread @Donald - my hero has done a wonderful job summarizing a lot of the needed information there. Still have questions? ask away.


----------



## pigletto

@dancin Disney style , if it were me I would find a way to stay. TBH, I don’t know if you will have a choice to get out before the airport closes on Monday. I would book the Thursday flight and a room at one of the values maybe. I just took a peak and all of the values have availability from Tuesday to Thursday. Good luck with your decision.

I did a Rexall shop today and it just says “NA” where my airmiles totals should be. I went back in and the manager said they should post anyway and if not to come back in a few days and they would manually adjust. Anyone else have a Rexall issue today ?


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> If you book Air Canada flights with Expedia.ca, can you still get Aeroplan miles on the booked flights? TIA!


*YES! I've booked WestJet numerous times thru Expedia Uuhm, hello, triple dipping -- AM, Expedia points AND Westjet Rewards) You'll get to the final page where you're adding names etc and this little drop down menu appears
*


Debbie said:


> I have a question about the Onyx personal shopper. Is this something that I could use to get Disney After Hours tickets?





bababear_50 said:


> Hmmm....I don't know but I would be interested to know also.
> Hugs
> Mel


*YES, so long as it is a specific item that can be ordered thru a website accessible in Canada and can be paid for with a Canadian credit card then you can order it. Just tell them exactly what you want: age of person wanting ticket, date & park and they'll get you a quote. HAVE FUN!*


AngelDisney said:


> Is there a minimum amount? I thought it’s $100 but can’t see it in terms and conditions on the website.


*NO minimum purchase for this offer, that was the first coupon that you had to spend $100. You will get the 10X on ANY purchases made thru the portal until midnight Sept 2nd*


pigletto said:


> I did a Rexall shop today and it just says “NA” where my airmiles totals should be. I went back in and the manager said they should post anyway and if not to come back in a few days and they would manually adjust. Anyone else have a Rexall issue today ?


* Did your miles that you earned appear on the receipt or is it just the miles that are already in your account that didn't print? If it's just your current miles, that is a common Rexall issue for me .. never figured out if there is any reason to it or not. If it's today's earned miles, just keep a copy of the flyer to refer to but I'd be surprised if they don't post to your account in the morning!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bossy22 said:


> I've been doing airmiles for years (to help with the cost of my DL trips) but basically only do IGA (groceries and love blue fridays) and shell gas.  What am I missing and how do I get the coupons?  I've been scanning this thread but am having a hard time figuring out stuff.


*I am oddly busy today (yes, I'm both odd and busy ) But i didn't want you to think I'm ignoring your important question! Hubby has no patience for me using social media when he's around sooo I'll get back to this after he goes to bed tonight!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! I've booked WestJet numerous times thru Expedia Uuhm, hello, triple dipping -- AM, Expedia points AND Westjet Rewards) You'll get to the final page where you're adding names etc and this little drop down menu appears
> View attachment 431550
> 
> 
> YES, so long as it is a specific item that can be ordered thru a website accessible in Canada and can be paid for with a Canadian credit card then you can order it. Just tell them exactly what you want: age of person wanting ticket, date & park and they'll get you a quote. HAVE FUN!*
> 
> *NO minimum purchase for this offer, that was the first coupon that you had to spend $100. You will get the 10X on ANY purchases made thru the portal until midnight Sept 2nd*
> 
> * Did your miles that you earned appear on the receipt or is it just the miles that are already in your account that didn't print? If it's just your current miles, that is a common Rexall issue for me .. never figured out if there is any reason to it or not. If it's today's earned miles, just keep a copy of the flyer to refer to but I'd be surprised if they don't post to your account in the morning!*


Thank you Jacqueline! You are the best!!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! I've booked WestJet numerous times thru Expedia Uuhm, hello, triple dipping -- AM, Expedia points AND Westjet Rewards) You'll get to the final page where you're adding names etc and this little drop down menu appears
> View attachment 431550
> 
> 
> YES, so long as it is a specific item that can be ordered thru a website accessible in Canada and can be paid for with a Canadian credit card then you can order it. Just tell them exactly what you want: age of person wanting ticket, date & park and they'll get you a quote. HAVE FUN!*
> 
> *NO minimum purchase for this offer, that was the first coupon that you had to spend $100. You will get the 10X on ANY purchases made thru the portal until midnight Sept 2nd*
> 
> * Did your miles that you earned appear on the receipt or is it just the miles that are already in your account that didn't print? If it's just your current miles, that is a common Rexall issue for me .. never figured out if there is any reason to it or not. If it's today's earned miles, just keep a copy of the flyer to refer to but I'd be surprised if they don't post to your account in the morning!*


The miles that I currently have posted on the receipt but the miles I earned did not. I will wait a few days for sure. I have a feeling they will post like you are saying,


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> Is there a minimum amount? I thought it’s $100 but can’t see it in terms and conditions on the website.


No minimum. Spend $100 was the first round-up coupon and it expired. Minimum would be $20 to earn 10 airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bossy22 said:


> I've been doing airmiles for years (to help with the cost of my DL trips) but basically only do IGA (groceries and love blue fridays) and shell gas.  What am I missing and how do I get the coupons?  I've been scanning this thread but am having a hard time figuring out stuff.


*Hubby is stuck at his desk in the middle of a few fires that need to be put out so i can tackle this right now!
 to the best group of Airmiles hunters, you'll get lots of help!

I update the title of this thread with the page of where the first mention of the upcoming flyers appear, generally happens sometime on Wednesday. Whenever coupons appear (most often for Rexall) i try to provide links to those or images if there's no link. You need to make sure you've got your Airmiles profile setup to receive emails from all of the sponsors as well as AM directly.*

*I make all of my posts in this colour & font so you can easily scan thru and just read my posts if you're wanting to just get the gist of what's happening. If you can't find what you're looking for just ask! This is the best community, we all love making sure everyone earns the maximum number of miles while spending the absolute minimum amount of $$*


----------



## Bossy22

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby is stuck at his desk in the middle of a few fires that need to be put out so i can tackle this right now!
> to the best group of Airmiles hunters, you'll get lots of help!
> 
> I update the title of this thread with the page of where the first mention of the upcoming flyers appear, generally happens sometime on Wednesday. Whenever coupons appear (most often for Rexall) i try to provide links to those or images if there's no link. You need to make sure you've got your Airmiles profile setup to receive emails from all of the sponsors as well as AM directly.*
> 
> *I make all of my posts in this colour & font so you can easily scan thru and just read my posts if you're wanting to just get the gist of what's happening. If you can't find what you're looking for just ask! This is the best community, we all love making sure everyone earns the maximum number of miles while spending the absolute minimum amount of $$*


Thanks so I much!!!  Looking forward to taking part in this thread!  We have enough air miles for 2.25 adult 5 day hoppers.  My goal is to get 4 by next summer!   Not sure if I can make it but I’ll try!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Oh, my dear DH did it again.  Sent him to Shell last night to get 25 liters of gas, it was the 4th and last fill to get the 100 AM's for August.  He came back complaining that the receipt didn't show the 100 AM's and he will not be going back to that Shell if they don't honor their offers.  One look at the receipt and I could see he put in 25* dollars* and not 25 *liters*.  
How could I not point that out to him....lol.


----------



## Tinkershelly

dancin Disney style said:


> HI all...so I’m im out on the  balcony at WL watching trucks get unloaded and the garbage dumped while I sip my morning tea and see what you have been up to. Yes, we have a lovely view of the service area. On the plus side we can see the castle in the distance and have a good view of the evening fireworks.  We had a nice morning at the pool yesterday and then had a blast at MNSSHP last night. The park actually felt a little quiet even at 4pm when we got in but it had rained really heavily from about 1-2:30 so I’ll assume that a lot of people left early.  Today we have no plans so probably back to the pool.
> 
> On an even higher note we are now trying to figure out how we are getting home....thank you Dorian.  Disney has sent out notifications of closures starting tomorrow and the airline emailed me suggesting that we change out flight to either leave today or Thursday. UGGGG!  I’m having a hard time getting info on what could potentially happen. There is a flight at 7:50pm Monday night and that would be so bad as we are scheduled to fly Tuesday morning at 8am but I don’t know if that’s early enough.
> 
> Good grief it just started  to POUR rain.  Maybe today is going to be a shopping day


Orlando International Airport has just lifted their closure for tomorrow. I'm not sure what that means for the individual airlines but the airport will be open tomorrow 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...ernational-airport-open-labor-day/2186184001/


----------



## TammyLynn33

Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful


----------



## alohamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful



WOW-so sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful



Hi Hon
I am so sorry this happened to you.
I felt with 25+ years of special needs experience and a degree that I might have something to contribute to the DISabilities forum but everytime I go there I get thumped all over. I now stay on the Canadian forum .
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful


Yes, this group is pretty protective of each other and our personal journeys.  Great group of people.  There was, once, a person who came on and jumped on a member for some absurd reason, they were quickly shown the way out.  No need for negativity.  If you don't like what you see, bye, move on.  
Sorry you had such a hard time on the other thread but your more than welcome here!


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful



Agree not necessary at all.  Please don't take it personally though as you bordered on a very hot topic which is so many people expecting seats with their children without paying for seat selection.  If you hadn't mentioned "small child" I think your comments might have been better received.  Don't give up, I'm sure there are many nice people on that board as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful



I believe it's a Canada/US difference, Canadian Airlines will let you choose seats together for free with your child, in the US, nope. Personally, it's why I would choose a Canadian Airline, though I do often pay for "better" seats because kiddo has such a hard time flying. Hey if someone else wants to deal with his throwing up, I'd be happy to be able to sit and watch the movie 

I guess no one remembers way back in time when people were seated together as a matter of course. No need to pick your seats in advance or worry about not sitting with your kids.


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful


I, like many others, rarely venture over to the other boards. When I'm planning a trip I may if I can't find an answer here in Canadian DIS. It's a dangerous world out there. So sorry you had that experience but don't take it to heart. It just seems to be the way a number of people interact when anonymously posting. I doubt they would say the same things if they had to use their real name.

As an aside I have found when traveling with Air Canada that if we are all under one confirmation # we are usually seated together. I am a stickler for checking in at the 24hr mark. My little ones are all grown up and if we didn't sit together it wouldn't matter so I don't tend to pay for seat selection. But as @hdrolfe said the rules are different in Canada than they are in the US.


----------



## tinkerone

I usually fly JetBlue out of the US and they don't charge for seat selection, you pick them when you book your flight.  I love love love JetBlue and flying out of the US.  It's so easy when you have already cleared customs.  
But now I'm wayyyyy off topic, sorry.


----------



## Aliciahere

AngelDisney said:


> If you book Air Canada flights with Expedia.ca, can you still get Aeroplan miles on the booked flights? TIA!



Yes BUT....... when you book through Expedia most of the time they are going to give you Basic Economy seats, and you don’t earn points on thos fares


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Yes, this group is pretty protective of each other and our personal journeys.  Great group of people.  There was, once, a person who came on and jumped on a member for some absurd reason, they were quickly shown the way out.  No need for negativity.  If you don't like what you see, bye, move on.
> Sorry you had such a hard time on the other thread but your more than welcome here!


Yes, I remember that time.


----------



## mort1331

Ahh those good ol Canucks eh.
Please and Thank you s  all
keep up the smiles


----------



## Aliciahere

TammyLynn33 said:


> Just wanted to once again thank you guys for being wonderful. I love that I can post here without getting attacked .. I just made the mistake of posting on the transportation board bc I was shocked about the fees to seat select to sit with a small child and oh my I heard everything from do you expect free groceries at the store too ? You chose to have children . Do you “use your “cute kids to try and get hotel upgrades” To maybe you can’t afford Disney right now if you can’t afford air..  yikes ( was going to middle of nowhere wisc actually hence cant swing the $1700 air canada cost)
> Anyways thank you ladies for always being kind and  respectful



I saw that post and people can be so mean!! Sux that it happened to you 

Just to clarify some info on traveling with children. MOST Canadian airlines have free advanced seat selection when traveling with minors (not all though... I’m looking at you Sunwing). But in order to get it you need to call the airline directly and get those seats assigned. It’s one adult and two minors (if you are traveling as a family of four the second adult would have to pay to get the seat assignment together guaranteed).

Now, in most instances, if you don’t do this, or if you are traveling with a different carrier, when you check in online you can change your seats and almost always get seats together (but not guaranteed). Even those airlines who assigned you seats without you paying for them - don’t guarantee them! This is especially true for airlines that overbook (Delta, United, AA, AC, they are bad for this)

And even if you do pay for seat selection, if they switch out your plane (happening alot because of the Max8 issues), they will try to get you the seats you were previously assigned, but it’s not a guarantee and you may get refunded.

So complicated! Airlines will do everything to get every last dime out of you, it sux so much! Your best bet is to purchase seat selection


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aliciahere said:


> Yes BUT....... when you book through Expedia most of the time they are going to give you Basic Economy seats, and you don’t earn points on thos fares


*For about 6 months after both AC & WJ put the whole "butt in the seat, nothing else" fares in place this was true but now you are able to chose different levels of fares. Because of this change I'll consider using them again!!
This is how AC looks now:

Once you select your flight you get to see all the options (holy $$$ Batman )
*
*Westjet doesn't give you the warning on the first page but once you select your flight you see similar options
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

New roundup coupon for airmilesshops:



Not valid if you've done it previously (backside):


----------



## Days In the Sun

Last day for Shell gift card promo:


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am so sorry this happened to you.
> I felt with 25+ years of special needs experience and a degree that I might have something to contribute to the DISabilities forum but everytime I go there I get thumped all over. I now stay on the Canadian forum .
> Hugs
> Mel



The other forum I find helpful and respectful is the Disneyland one, never had an issue there.


----------



## marchingstar

I’ve definitely had mixed experiences on other boards too. The worst was about my kid too: I asked which hotel people think is best when traveling with a baby. Responses ranged from “the best hotel is wherever you’re staying” to “why would you waste money on a trip with a baby anyways?” 

I still like venturing out into other boards, but I have no qualms about calling people on their garbage. Especially the ones who have tens of thousands of posts...why spend so much of your life making other people feel small or otherwise bad?


----------



## buyerbrad

flower_petals said:


> I got an extra 100 am too!  $60 spend.  I don't now what's happening.  It only shows she scanned each coupon once.





hdrolfe said:


> I believe it's a Canada/US difference, Canadian Airlines will let you choose seats together for free with your child, in the US, nope. Personally, it's why I would choose a Canadian Airline, though I do often pay for "better" seats because kiddo has such a hard time flying. Hey if someone else wants to deal with his throwing up, I'd be happy to be able to sit and watch the movie
> 
> I guess no one remembers way back in time when people were seated together as a matter of course. No need to pick your seats in advance or worry about not sitting with your kids.


We often book the "Basic Seat" with Delta which does not allow you to chose a seat until you check-in.  I always call them immediately after I book online and tell them I am flying with kids and they give us our seats together for free.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I was sitting on a gift card from a Forever 21 store credit so just ordered through Airmilesshops (Airmilesshops 10x ends tomorrow).  Fingers crossed that it ships before they declare bankruptcy.  I could have been safe and driven to a retail store but honestly didn't need anything so wasn't worth the time and effort.

Hopefully someone bails them out of their cash flow problems.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My DS23 will be bummed if Forever21 closes down LOL


----------



## TammyLynn33

Days In the Sun said:


> Agree not necessary at all.  Please don't take it personally though as you bordered on a very hot topic which is so many people expecting seats with their children without paying for seat selection.  If you hadn't mentioned "small child" I think your comments might have been better received.  Don't give up, I'm sure there are many nice people on that board as well.


 
Lol scary thing was it’s in the title and I’ve apologized numerous times and said I didn’t know , I’m not trying to get away with anything .. and I’m still getting “ do you expect free groceries when you go to the grocery store because you have kids “ kinda comments .. 
so much I want to say lol but I’m just going to stop reading ..


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *For about 6 months after both AC & WJ put the whole "butt in the seat, nothing else" fares in place this was true but now you are able to chose different levels of fares. Because of this change I'll consider using them again!!
> This is how AC looks now:
> View attachment 431761
> Once you select your flight you get to see all the options (holy $$$ Batman )
> View attachment 431762*
> *Westjet doesn't give you the warning on the first page but once you select your flight you see similar options
> View attachment 431765*



My flight home from Orlando I used AM to book, and then called to choose seats and add my Nexus numbers (love TSA Pre cleared). The way down I booked a sale that gave me a higher level for the lower price, it included choosing preferred seats and a checked bag each. Which worked out well since I do love the disney magic when your bag shows up in your room. On the way home I had to pay for one of the bags but the second one was my carryon and they checked it for free. Any way. I love using AM to book but of course it's the basic fare. I wish I could afford business class lol, someday maybe! We were right behind the curtain and it sounded like they got real meals with cutlery and everything!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> I’ve definitely had mixed experiences on other boards too. The worst was about my kid too: I asked which hotel people think is best when traveling with a baby. Responses ranged from “the best hotel is wherever you’re staying” to “why would you waste money on a trip with a baby anyways?”
> 
> I still like venturing out into other boards, but I have no qualms about calling people on their garbage. Especially the ones who have tens of thousands of posts...why spend so much of your life making other people feel small or otherwise bad?


You want to talk about a mean thread, there is one on the Disney cruise boards about evacuation of castaway cay CM’s.  there is a mother on that thread who’s daughter is one of the CM’s left on the island and she is, rightfully so, worried.  Some idiot comes on an says ‘let’s face facts, they are probably all going to die’.  And this person kept it up.  Wouldn’t stop even when asked.  The thread was finally shut down a few hours ago and I think everyone is happy about it.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> You want to talk about a mean thread, there is one on the Disney cruise boards about evacuation of castaway cay CM’s.  there is a mother on that thread who’s daughter is one of the CM’s left on the island and she is, rightfully so, worried.  Some idiot comes on an says ‘let’s face facts, they are probably all going to die’.  And this person kept it up.  Wouldn’t stop even when asked.  The thread was finally shut down a few hours ago and I think everyone is happy about it.



I have no words. 

How can it be so hard to remember that we’re all human, even if we’re behind computer or phone screens? A bit of empathy, especially in the face of disaster, shouldn’t be an unreasonable expectation. 

I feel heartsick for that parent, and for everyone with connections to the area.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A lot of humans suck these days.  Thanks god they are the minority...


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> We often book the "Basic Seat" with Delta which does not allow you to chose a seat until you check-in.  I always call them immediately after I book online and tell them I am flying with kids and they give us our seats together for free.


Westjet also would seat you together if you have young kids. I tried to pay for advance seat selection for DD and myself once and the rep told me I could get it for free to sit with my daughter. I thanked her and told her my daughter was 20. She then charged me and updated my booking.


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> I have no words.
> 
> How can it be so hard to remember that we’re all human, even if we’re behind computer or phone screens? A bit of empathy, especially in the face of disaster, shouldn’t be an unreasonable expectation.
> 
> I feel heartsick for that parent, and for everyone with connections to the area.


When posting, I try to remember that whatever is written on the internet lives on forever. Someday, someone may be able to put together who you really are. Would you still be OK with what you have posted. It doesn't take any more effort to be kind and polite when posting.  I'm glad we are kind and polite here on Canadian DIS.


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> Westjet also would seat you together if you have young kids. I tried to pay for advance seat selection for DD and myself once and the rep told me I could get it for free to sit with my daughter. I thanked her and told her my daughter was 20. She then charged me and updated my booking.


As much as I like flying WJ over AC, this is not always the case. Just this July flying out of MCO we were given seperate seats for my girls. I explained when I was checking bags in that this is not going to fly. I was told then shes only a row away its fine. Without getting upset, I said fine, please inform the 2 other people flying beside my daughter that she gets airsick on landing every single time. So please help her out.
The attendant did not believe me until my daughter pipped up and said, I am usually good at getting it all in the bag. Hmm changed out seats pretty quick.
But did not tell the other person who she switched with. Get on the plane take our seats. The other person comes with his ticket, he was not called to the check in desk and told. The attendants onboard looked at both of our tickets printed out and saying the same seat. Wow confusion. He did not want the new seat assignment. I explained once again, he could have my seat, but please have a bag ready. I would gladly go one flight without this.
Hmm he took the new seat quickly.
And yes she gets sick every flight, she is good with it and once she lands thats when it happens. Cant explain it, she will ride ToT all day long, no issues. But land a plane, grag a bag, and then she is good to go.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall email link, Monday September 2 to Wednesday September 4, 80am wus $50
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...9022019-PP23-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB
I'll leave putting the list together to @Donald - my hero since she does such an awesome job but  basically we have 4 offers this week plus load and go which is pretty awesome.  I'm putting my list together now.

@Donald - my hero, I see the grand opening coupon on reebee, might want to add that info to your list when you make it?? others only need a guelph postal code.


----------



## Aliciahere

mort1331 said:


> As much as I like flying WJ over AC, this is not always the case. Just this July flying out of MCO we were given seperate seats for my girls. I explained when I was checking bags in that this is not going to fly. I was told then shes only a row away its fine. Without getting upset, I said fine, please inform the 2 other people flying beside my daughter that she gets airsick on landing every single time. So please help her out.
> The attendant did not believe me until my daughter pipped up and said, I am usually good at getting it all in the bag. Hmm changed out seats pretty quick.
> But did not tell the other person who she switched with. Get on the plane take our seats. The other person comes with his ticket, he was not called to the check in desk and told. The attendants onboard looked at both of our tickets printed out and saying the same seat. Wow confusion. He did not want the new seat assignment. I explained once again, he could have my seat, but please have a bag ready. I would gladly go one flight without this.
> Hmm he took the new seat quickly.
> And yes she gets sick every flight, she is good with it and once she lands thats when it happens. Cant explain it, she will ride ToT all day long, no issues. But land a plane, grag a bag, and then she is good to go.


 Prior to flying you need to call Westjet and request family advanced seat selection. They will assign you seats together (one adult and up to two children is the ratio, same with *most* Canadian airlines, and some American).  But you have to do it ahead of time - it isn’t done automatically.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Spend $50.00 get 80 coupon
Hugs
Mel

http://view.e.rexall.ca/?qs=6ebe82c...04913e56126f2c61e945667b660a29421682116a53c05


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On the off chance that anyone needs to head out to Rexall today, here's the coupons that I have for this week

Email coupon just arrived 
Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid Sept 2 - 4th

Another Grand Re-opening coupon for my favourite store --as mentioned above anyone can find flyers for other locations, just change the postal code (lots of work, but hey, MILES!)


THEN the Round Up coupon is FINALLY valid, watch the terms though, it's only good on Head-to-toe items, list on back of the coupon says "Offer includes, Shampoo, Conditioner, Oral Care, Men's Hair Color, Men's Skincare, Wax Strips, Bleaches Antiperspirant/Deodorant, Soap and Shave Products " Spend $30 get 50 AM
You can find all the coupons HERE
Image of the barcode if you'd like


Careful planning will let you combine the Round Up offer with the Thursday Beauty Event List of those items is found in a file in the first post, and attached to the bottom of this post as well.*

*I added a ton of messy math and explanations here originally ---it was cleared up by @Days In the Sun  on the top of the next page!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, my Rexall post is super confusing this week, isn't it?!?! If anyone needs help sorting it out OR even better, if someone else thinks they can clear up the mess, speak up!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hey all   We are currently sitting at the pool enjoying the morning.  I’ve checked in for our flight tomorrow...rolling the dice I suppose.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, this week's offers abbreviated:

Email coupon, 80am when you spend $50 Monday Sept 2 - Wednesday Sept 4
Round up coupon, 50 am when you spend $30 Head to Toe Monday Sept 2 - Monday Sept 9
Grand opening coupon, 80am when you spend $40, Monday Sept 2 - Thursday September 5
Beauty event, 100am when you spend $50, Thursday September 5

Rexall survey coupon, $5 off when you spend $25
LGO personal offers, Monday Sept 2 - Thursday September 5

Link back to @Donald - my hero 's post with coupons:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...fers-start-on-page-1045.3442770/post-61029905


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall, this week's offers abbreviated:
> 
> Email coupon, 80am when you spend $50 Monday Sept 2 - Wednesday Sept 9
> Round up coupon, 50 am when you spend $50 Head to Toe Monday Sept 2 - Monday Sept 9
> Grand opening coupon, 80am when you spend $40, Monday Sept 2 - Thursday September 5
> Beauty event, 100am when you spend $50, Thursday September 5
> 
> Rexall survey coupon, $5 off when you spend $25
> LGO personal offers, Monday Sept 2 - Thursday September 5
> 
> Link back to @Donald - my hero 's post with coupons:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...fers-start-on-page-1045.3442770/post-61029905


*THANK YOU Gawd, i think if I slept for a month I'd still be tired and foggy. I was having trouble making my post clear and you did it quickly!*


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all   We are currently sitting at the pool enjoying the morning.  I’ve checked in for our flight tomorrow...rolling the dice I suppose.



thanks for the update! pool time sounds like a dream, and i hope the trip home is safe!


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all   We are currently sitting at the pool enjoying the morning.  I’ve checked in for our flight tomorrow...rolling the dice I suppose.



Ahhh, I'm living vicariously through you.  We were at Wilderness Lodge end of August last year, hanging out at the Boulder Ridge Cove Pool and Geyser Bar and Grill.  Such a great place to relax!

Enjoy your last full day!


----------



## ottawamom

Regarding Rexall this week. I have a L&G for $60 get 60AM (not a good deal) but if I combine this on Thursday with $50 get 100 (Beauty), $30 get 50 (Round-up) and $40 get 80 (store opening) it's a completely different ball game. Total 290AM for $60 spend (plus tax)

I am planning on Joico conditioner (to control my curls), Neutrogena moisturizer (for my blossoming wrinkles) and mascara (for my blond eyelashes). To those who have done the Beauty day does this seem possible? Basically will these three items count for the Beauty conditions (I think they do) and also the Round-up coupon (they should). Would just like a second opinion. Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

So I had some last minute things I needed today ..
Windex,, paper towels,,Mr clean magic erasers etc,,,,,,,,,,,,
I did the Head to toe event rexall roundup coupon spend $30 get 50
plus spend $40 get 80 (store opening coupon)
plus spend $50 get 80 email
Total spend $58.42
Total airmiles 213.
Now to get back to cleaning.
Hugs
Mel

My Head to Toe
baby powder,
2 oral B power toothbrushes,
Tea Tree shampoo & Tea Tree hair conditioner,
Dove sensitive skin Bar soap.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Why only men’s hair colouring ? Ha ha it’s ok I stocked up last time


----------



## tinkerone

Not the best news for travelers.

@dancin Disney style does this affect you?


----------



## Silvermist999

TammyLynn33 said:


> Why only men’s hair colouring ? Ha ha it’s ok I stocked up last time



Just because a woman’s face is on the box, doesn’t mean men can’t use it too...wonder if that will work lol


----------



## Silvermist999

I really want to try this latest Rexall offer.  I haven’t shopped at Rexall in months to earn AM.  But all this head to toe, beauty, it’s all too confusing what will work or what doesn’t, my head is spinning just trying to figure out what to buy


----------



## bababear_50

Update Instore Shell Offers
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> I really want to try this latest Rexall offer.  I haven’t shopped at Rexall in months to earn AM.  But all this head to toe, beauty, it’s all too confusing what will work or what doesn’t, my head is spinning just trying to figure out what to buy



Hi Hon
I get confused because some stuff in the *Thursday's Beauty Event* & the *Head To Toe* promos don't seem to be the same for qualifying . Even when I ask the cashier they never really seem to know.
Today I just put what I thought on the counter and it worked.
Best of Luck
Hugs
Mel


*  Offer includes, Shampoo, Conditioner, Oral Care, Men's Hair Color, Men's Skincare, Wax Strips, Bleaches Antiperspirant/Deodorant, Soap and Shave Products.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Re: Rexall round-up coupon

I'm don't have a lot of experience with the Beauty and Head to Toe but my understanding is that the Roundup coupon is for Beauty Head to Toe  which means Beauty plus the included additional offers listed on the back.  So Women's hair colour is usually included in Beauty but not Men's hair colour, so Head to toe would include both.  ie the additional items not covered in Beauty would be the ones listed on the coupon.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Also, if people are attempting to do Beauty/HeadtoToe over the next 7 days, this might be a good opportunity to start tracking purchases that qualify for future reference.  Perhaps someone could itemize purchases people post at the end of the promo.  I will volunteer unless someone else wants to do it (I'd just go through the posts next Wednesday and list anything people said qualified).  Just a thought.

@TammyLynn33, based on a post a couple weeks ago, I thought you might have done the Beauty event.  If so, might you be able to share/confirm any purchases that qualified for Beauty?  Only if you'd like to.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing for FUN!
So I am sitting here thinking about going back to work tomorrow........(school).
first thought ????
How many days till Dec 20th..lol
109 Days
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> thanks for the update! pool time sounds like a dream, and i hope the trip home is safe!





Days In the Sun said:


> Ahhh, I'm living vicariously through you.  We were at Wilderness Lodge end of August last year, hanging out at the Boulder Ridge Cove Pool and Geyser Bar and Grill.  Such a great place to relax!
> 
> Enjoy your last full day!





tinkerone said:


> View attachment 432187
> 
> Not the best news for travelers.
> 
> @dancin Disney style does this affect you?


Ahhh well we lost in the roll  of the dice.  Being a tad paranoid I kept checking SW and sure enough around 12:15 our flight was cancelled.  We had just gone in the shower and dress to go out and do a little resort hopping.  I put DD on the phone to SW while me and my shaking hands worked my way through getting us on tonight’s flight using the app. So we currently are sitting at the gate waiting to board.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Ahhh well we lost in the roll  of the dice.  Being a tad paranoid I kept checking SW and sure enough around 12:15 our flight was cancelled.  We had just gone in the shower and dress to go out and do a little resort hopping.  I put DD on the phone to SW while me and my shaking hands worked my way through getting us on tonight’s flight using the app. So we currently are sitting at the gate waiting to board.



Glad they accommodated you so quickly.  Safe travels!


----------



## AngelDisney

I do have a load and go Spend $25 Get 50 AM. So with the Round up coupon and the Grand opening coupon, I should be able to earn 280 AM for $50 spent on Thursday. I do need to buy some moisturizers. This will get me the Onyx status for next year. 

Have a successful AM hunting week!


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Ahhh well we lost in the roll  of the dice.  Being a tad paranoid I kept checking SW and sure enough around 12:15 our flight was cancelled.  We had just gone in the shower and dress to go out and do a little resort hopping.  I put DD on the phone to SW while me and my shaking hands worked my way through getting us on tonight’s flight using the app. So we currently are sitting at the gate waiting to board.


Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Re: Rexall round-up coupon
> 
> I'm don't have a lot of experience with the Beauty and Head to Toe but my understanding is that the Roundup coupon is for Beauty Head to Toe  which means Beauty plus the included additional offers listed on the back.  So Women's hair colour is usually included in Beauty but not Men's hair colour, so Head to toe would include both.  ie the additional items not covered in Beauty would be the ones listed on the coupon.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Also, if people are attempting to do Beauty/HeadtoToe over the next 7 days, this might be a good opportunity to start tracking purchases that qualify for future reference.  Perhaps someone could itemize purchases people post at the end of the promo.  I will volunteer unless someone else wants to do it (I'd just go through the posts next Wednesday and list anything people said qualified).  Just a thought.
> 
> @TammyLynn33, based on a post a couple weeks ago, I thought you might have done the Beauty event.  If so, might you be able to share/confirm any purchases that qualified for Beauty?  Only if you'd like to.


*SURE, this is a great idea. Once we have another list of confirmed items I will update the word document.*


----------



## ottawamom

I've decided to play it safe. For the sake of 20AM it's not worth it. I'll go and pick up my 3 items which will qualify for all the coupons tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I've decided to play it safe. For the sake of 20AM it's not worth it. I'll go and pick up my 3 items which will qualify for all the coupons tomorrow.



I would do the same.  I read your post and while I think all your items qualify for beauty, I think the unsure item would be the shampoo.  Being higher end shampoo, I think it would be categorized as "professional shampoo" but unless someone knows for sure you could lose out. My understanding is that some shampoos are included and some aren't.


----------



## Noah_t

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW, my Rexall post is super confusing this week, isn't it?!?! If anyone needs help sorting it out OR even better, if someone else thinks they can clear up the mess, speak up!!!*


I have been lurking for a while now and after having just spent a week in Aulani using aeroplan miles to get there I am going to start trying to collect AM's.  I tried to make sense of this and definitely scratched my head but I am hopeful that just like a Christopher Nolan movie after a while it will just click.  Will keep studying and going to visit my local Rexall and see what I can do.


----------



## alohamom

Noah_t said:


> I have been lurking for a while now and after having just spent a week in Aulani using aeroplan miles to get there I am going to start trying to collect AM's.  I tried to make sense of this and definitely scratched my head but I am hopeful that just like a Christopher Nolan movie after a while it will just click.  Will keep studying and going to visit my local Rexall and see what I can do.




One thing about Air Miles and flying is the taxes and fees that are not covered however for some reason them seem to be fairly standard and not too bad from Toronto to Honolulu (imo)

You can get a round trip flight from YYZ to HNL for as low as 7900 AMs plus $160 taxes and fees

That might sound like a ton of airmiles but for me it is pretty do-able within a year and for a lot of the people here they will earn waaay more. I just dont like to buy more than I need and I split my point earning over to the PC program as well.

I finally convinced my hubby to start by telling him we can use his points to pay for our car rentals in Hawaii. Depending on the time of the year you can get a decent intermediate car rental at HNL for a week for around 2500 Air Miles but again you also need to pay tax and fees which are about $85 on top of that.

What really won me over was the big promos that happen about 3-4 times a year where you can earn a big bonus of points for some focused shopping. There is probably one coming up for the fall which has traditionally been called "Shop The Block". You use coupons or online codes for bonus airmiles when you purchase at certain stores. When you use a certain amount of targeted coupons, you qualify for a large lump sum bonus on top of that. You can easily earn enough in a big promo to cover that Hawaiian car rental at least!

I am considering stock piling some Disney gift cards so that I can use them at Ulu Cafe in Aulani and for other incidentals around the resort. I read over on the Aulani thread you can even use them for the tourist tax on the rooms at the resort.

We rented DVC points for our stays at Aulani, it made a huge difference in bottom line cost. I am sure you have seen many postings about it over on the Aulani thread too but I think it is a no brainer IF your dates are firm and you want to save $$$

Just follow along with us and ask away, everyone here is really receptive to questions and will provide you with tips and tricks to get the most out of Air Miles. I know if you propose a shopping scenario to maximize you AM earning many of us are happy to look it over and make suggestions


----------



## CanadianKrista

All the coupons worked for me this week! 283 AM this morning at Rexall


----------



## Days In the Sun

New airmilesshops round-up coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone having issues using the Airmiles app this morning. It keeps telling me something went wrong. I don't have any issues getting onto Airmiles on my computer just my phone.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

For Rexall today, which coupons do we need to present in person vs having loaded to our cards?


----------



## Donald - my hero

FLVacationGirl said:


> For Rexall today, which coupons do we need to present in person vs having loaded to our cards?


*all of the ones I provided in THIS POST
only the offers you can see when you sign into the load and go website (compared to the app) will actually load to your card, the **website is HERE

sooo for this week: 
email coupon
grand reopening coupon 
round up coupon (the coupon is in the app but it MUST still be scanned) *

*if you shop on Thursday for the beauty offer,  it's automatically triggered ***IF*** you buy the correct items. (this can be hard to decipher at times but the file attached to the post i gave you the link to can be a good starting point)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone having issues using the Airmiles app this morning. It keeps telling me something went wrong. I don't have any issues getting onto Airmiles on my computer just my phone.


*Seems to be working fine for me but it was super glitchy for me all day yesterday*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Noah_t said:


> I have been lurking for a while now and after having just spent a week in Aulani using aeroplan miles to get there I am going to start trying to collect AM's.  I tried to make sense of this and definitely scratched my head but I am hopeful that just like a Christopher Nolan movie after a while it will just click.  Will keep studying and going to visit my local Rexall and see what I can do.


*I hope you read further onto the next page where @Days In the Sun took pity on me and added a much needed sense of clarity to my sleep deprived post 

At least all the coupon links & images are correct *


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Donald - my hero said:


> *all of the ones I provided in THIS POST
> only the offers you can see when you sign into the load and go website (compared to the app) will actually load to your card, the **website is HERE
> 
> sooo for this week:
> email coupon
> grand reopening coupon
> round up coupon (the coupon is in the app but it MUST still be scanned) *
> 
> *if you shop on Thursday for the beauty offer,  it's automatically triggered ***IF*** you buy the correct items. (this can be hard to decipher at times but the file attached to the post i gave you the link to can be a good starting point)*



Thanks! I've never used the load and go website before. Good to know!

I feel like the cashier at my closest Rexall to work will not allow me to present all 3 of those coupons.


----------



## ottawamom

If she's hesitant just ask her politely to try and see what happens. She will have learned something when they all work.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I'll get brave and try. Haha, last week I got over a 1000 air miles in total and had no problem presenting 3 coupons at a different Rexall and this week I am all nervous. I think it's just that cashier. Oh well, I'll try at lunch and will report back.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hey guys....we made it home safe and sound.  MCO was oddly quiet last night.  The security wait time was posted as 3-5 minutes on both sides and it was until all our carry on's were pulled aside for hand search.   I can't even remember the last time I waited less than 20-30 minutes.  For sure it's been more than 6-7 years.  Our flight had 97 empty seats.  They actually had to move people around to balance the plane.  

So now back to real life.  I'm going to have to get groceries with the masses of back to school shoppers today and then back to work tomorrow. 

Oh, BTW....when we left WL yesterday I stopped in at the front desk to advise them of our situation.  I was offered a refund of our final night.  I was so surprised because it was 4pm.  I didn't really care because it falls under my category of stuff happens.  The CM said it's part of their hurricane policy...they don't penalize guests when this sort of thing happens.    Out of curiosity I checked my CC this morning and I did get a refund but it was only $132.....not the $360 per night that I paid.     I also got a little money back on the rental car we had.  The guy at the return area told me to ask for a refund of one day.  The lady in the both explained that they don't normally do that because I had come back outside of the 24hr rental period.  She was very nice and  did it anyway(she said she felt bad for everyone that was leaving town 'scared'). I think she  couldn't be bothered doing the math so she refunded me $46 out of $150.  I have a receipt that shows it so I should actually get that one...but we will see.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...finally getting to do a check in after a busy long weekend...and there were * 5 * pages to read through lol  We were busy people over the weekend.  

I did do Blue Friday...only my second one of the year...I went to check it out and see what was left of the items I knew we would use.  I scored 463 AM for 118 and change.  Not too bad.  I was very surprised to see that my personal offer of spend 75.00 get 35 Am stacked with the spend 100.00 get 100 AM.  That is the first time that has ever happened to me there.  NO complaints over that one!!!!!  Good thing for teenage boys who are continual grazers and seem to be eating every couple of hours.  We go through lots of granola bars and cereal and milk in our home.  

I'm glad others were able to get some good scores on AM for the week.  I still pout after reading about all the Rexall Hauls.  I just can't justify driving 45 minutes one way plus fuel.  OH well...i'll just keep plugging away with my PC points in exchange for Rexall AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> And yes she gets sick every flight, she is good with it and once she lands thats when it happens. Cant explain it, she will ride ToT all day long, no issues. But land a plane, grag a bag, and then she is good to go.


 Mort...I totally understand that one.  That used to happen to me.  For me, it's the not being able to see properly to get my bearings right and the movements of landing that will equal me needing to exit quickly and find a bathroom.  I'm better if I'm closer to the wings or back of the plane.  Being up front...tends to bring on the motion sickness.

@dancin Disney style  I'm glad your back safe and sound.  I hope that you were able to enjoy your time there without the worry of the hurricane hurling it's self towards Florida.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Welcome back @dancin Disney style !! Good news about the refunds. Hopefully you get your full last night refunded.


----------



## kerreyn

Back after our long weekend of camping (LOTS of rain!) and the Labour Day Classic football game yesterday between Calgary and Edmonton (Calgary kicked butt!! Woot!!)

If you recall, since I was out at the trailer, DH offered to do our Blue Friday shopping. I gave him a list, and he did pretty well (bought 4 of the Johnsonville sausages instead of 5, so no air miles on that one). He spent $125.18 excl. tax and any deposits, and earned 507 air miles! Pretty good for a first timer.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Not sure if anyone posted this already, seem like Shell has decided to give us 5x the 1AM on fuel fill ups for the next few months.

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...6Ly93d3cuc2hlbGwuY2EvYWlybWlsZXNwcm9tby5odG1s


----------



## michelb

Quick question : once an item is removed from airmiles.ca Rewards, is it usually gone for good?  Last week they had 2 days + 3 days free (expiring Dec 20th) at Universal Orlando for 3750 AM (I was short on the AMs I needed to was trying to get more).  Today it's gone    If I call in, any chance I can get it?  (the ad specifically said "Available Online Only").

Let us know.Thanks,  Mike


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this already, seem like Shell has decided to give us 5x the 1AM on fuel fill ups for the next few months.
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...6Ly93d3cuc2hlbGwuY2EvYWlybWlsZXNwcm9tby5odG1s



Thanks for posting, every bit helps.  So for me it's 5am per 25l fillup, better than 1am. Until Nov 13.


----------



## Days In the Sun

michelb said:


> Quick question : once an item is removed from airmiles.ca Rewards, is it usually gone for good?  Last week they had 2 days + 3 days free (expiring Dec 20th) at Universal Orlando for 3750 AM (I was short on the AMs I needed to was trying to get more).  Today it's gone    If I call in, any chance I can get it?  (the ad specifically said "Available Online Only").
> 
> Let us know.Thanks,  Mike



Sometimes when they run out more come available a few days afterwards for a short period of time (sometimes just a couple of days).  Almost like they are doing a final count on tickets redeemed and offering a few more. I would keep checking a few times a day and be ready to redeem if you want them. You might get lucky.

If Universal sells the same tickets and you are at Airmiles Onyx level, you can request the Onyx personal shopper to quote an airmiles price.  They will cost approximately 14.2 airmiles per USD (after tax).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @dancin Disney style  I'm glad your back safe and sound.  I hope that you were able to enjoy your time there without the worry of the hurricane hurling it's self towards Florida.


LOL....I was not the least bit worried about being at WDW during the storm.  It is the safest place in the entire state.  They never lose power because they have their own generators, there is tons of food/water on  a normal day and everything is built to withstand a Cat. 5.  They even have their own onsite emergency response teams.  It is it's own independent city.   What I did obsess about was getting home.  If we had not made that flight last night we could have potentially been stuck there until the weekend.  That would present a Cat. 6 problem for me.  We made it and now I need the t-shirt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

michelb said:


> Quick question : once an item is removed from airmiles.ca Rewards, is it usually gone for good?  Last week they had 2 days + 3 days free (expiring Dec 20th) at Universal Orlando for 3750 AM (I was short on the AMs I needed to was trying to get more).  Today it's gone    If I call in, any chance I can get it?  (the ad specifically said "Available Online Only").
> 
> Let us know.Thanks,  Mike


*So sorry to tell you that the answer to part of your question will always be No -- they truly won't have access to anything we can't see online. (don't get me started on how i feel this is a massive disadvantage to older people who can't figure out how to USE a computer **cough cough  MY MOM**) HOWEVER, as mentioned above the rewards have been known to reappear later, almost like someone cleans off a shelf and unearths a bunch of things that no one knew was missing  Just keep checking periodically to see if they are back in stock.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I was not the least bit worried about being at WDW during the storm.  It is the safest place in the entire state.  They never lose power because they have their own generators, there is tons of food/water on  a normal day and everything is built to withstand a Cat. 5.  They even have their own onsite emergency response teams.  It is it's own independent city.   What I did obsess about was getting home.  If we had not made that flight last night we could have potentially been stuck there until the weekend.  That would present a Cat. 6 problem for me.  We made it and now I need the t-shirt.


*Here you go!  Glad you made it home safely and still had fun while you were there!
*


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I was not the least bit worried about being at WDW during the storm.  It is the safest place in the entire state.  They never lose power because they have their own generators, there is tons of food/water on  a normal day and everything is built to withstand a Cat. 5.  They even have their own onsite emergency response teams.  It is it's own independent city.   What I did obsess about was getting home.  If we had not made that flight last night we could have potentially been stuck there until the weekend.  That would present a Cat. 6 problem for me.  We made it and now I need the t-shirt.




Glad you are home safe and had a good vacation . 
So excited my points just disappeared from my account for my Christmas party tickets Finally . Hopefully I get s confirmation letter soon so I can link those


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....I was not the least bit worried about being at WDW during the storm.  It is the safest place in the entire state.  They never lose power because they have their own generators, there is tons of food/water on  a normal day and everything is built to withstand a Cat. 5.  They even have their own onsite emergency response teams.  It is it's own independent city.   What I did obsess about was getting home.  If we had not made that flight last night we could have potentially been stuck there until the weekend.  That would present a Cat. 6 problem for me.  We made it and now I need the t-shirt.


We were in Puerto Vallarta during hurricane Kenna back in 2002.  It was a category 5.  Direct hit and we couldn't get out, flights were canceled for days.  It was an adventure for sure but not one I would care to repeat.  No electricity, cut off from the rest of Mexico because the bridge was out.  We were eating cheese sandwiches until they could get more supplies.  We were asked to take the mattresses off the beds and place them in front of the glass doors.  Once the storm passed, and it was a while, it was a very nice evening.  Candles all over the place.  They had music playing.  Next morning when we could see the devastation, well, that was a completely different story.  To say things were a mess would be sugar coating it.  The pool was full of sand, no water, just sand.  There were baby sea turtles all over what was left of the beach, that needed help.  There was nothing covering the roots of the palm trees.  We were surprised they didn't topple over.  
I feel sorry for countries that have to come back from that.  It takes a long time.  
Glad your home safe and sound.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1328763
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1328758
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1328765
Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1329126
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here you go!  Glad you made it home safely and still had fun while you were there!
> View attachment 432638*


That's great!     



TammyLynn33 said:


> Glad you are home safe and had a good vacation .
> So excited my points just disappeared from my account for my Christmas party tickets Finally . Hopefully I get s confirmation letter soon so I can link those


Thanks.  I better you have the email by Friday.   I've come to the conclusion that this stuff just sits in the shoppers to-do box for a while because the whole can be done in a matter of minutes.  



tinkerone said:


> We were in Puerto Vallarta during hurricane Kenna back in 2002.  It was a category 5.  Direct hit and we couldn't get out, flights were canceled for days.  It was an adventure for sure but not one I would care to repeat.  No electricity, cut off from the rest of Mexico because the bridge was out.  We were eating cheese sandwiches until they could get more supplies.  We were asked to take the mattresses off the beds and place them in front of the glass doors.  Once the storm passed, and it was a while, it was a very nice evening.  Candles all over the place.  They had music playing.  Next morning when we could see the devastation, well, that was a completely different story.  To say things were a mess would be sugar coating it.  The pool was full of sand, no water, just sand.  There were baby sea turtles all over what was left of the beach, that needed help.  There was nothing covering the roots of the palm trees.  We were surprised they didn't topple over.
> I feel sorry for countries that have to come back from that.  It takes a long time.
> Glad your home safe and sound.


WOW..that must have been really scary.  I kind of joke about it but it's no joke. The night before we flew home I was awake several times thinking about being stuck down there was a few days.  I was formulating plans....could we fly from Tampa, could we drive to an airport in another state, could we drive all the way home.  At one point I got up and started googling the driving time to Atlanta and New Orleans.  Since getting home it has  crossed my mind that perhaps going forward I won't travel during hurricane season.  Unfortunately, that is half the year. My mom confessed yesterday that she was really worried.  I should have figured that she was stressing over it. She was constantly texted me asking if I was paying attention to the storm updates and what were we planning to do.


----------



## isabellea

I’m closely following DCL response to Dorian since we have a cruise on the Fantasy booked for Aug 15-22 2020 (our 20th is on Aug 21st). We will be driving to FL so at least cancelled flights won’t be an issue. I’ll just make sure our car is full of gas and parked on a higher floor in the parking garage.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> WOW..that must have been really scary.  I kind of joke about it but it's no joke. The night before we flew home I was awake several times thinking about being stuck down there was a few days.  I was formulating plans....could we fly from Tampa, could we drive to an airport in another state, could we drive all the way home.  At one point I got up and started googling the driving time to Atlanta and New Orleans.  Since getting home it has  crossed my mind that perhaps going forward I won't travel during hurricane season.  Unfortunately, that is half the year. My mom confessed yesterday that she was really worried.  I should have figured that she was stressing over it. She was constantly texted me asking if I was paying attention to the storm updates and what were we planning to do.



I didn't even think about it for my trip but will for future. I had no idea it was even coming until someone at Typhoon Lagoon mentioned the "storm coming". That was Tuesday, I didn't have my phone at the water park so as soon as I got back to the room I was checking up on it to see what was going on. I was very glad to see it wasn't coming until after we left. But I was nervous. 

I'm glad you made it home! I'm sure it was nerve wracking.


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> I didn't even think about it for my trip but will for future. I had no idea it was even coming until someone at Typhoon Lagoon mentioned the "storm coming".



How did you guys like Typhoon Lagoon? I know your had said you went to another one here in Canada and were hoping you would like the Disney ones as much


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Had an unintentionally decent night for air miles while back to school shopping last night. Round up contest air miles at Staples, airmilesshops.ca air miles for an Old Navy purchase I made during my daughter's music lesson, and then we ended up at Sobeys and I was debating why I was shopping on a non-bonus miles night, forgetting it was 10% off or 20x the points night. Bonus! Got 105 miles.

Only downside is I was on the run from 6:30am until 9:30pm yesterday so I ran out of time to get Optimum points for fuel. But I did all of the back to school shopping on my PC credit card so got some decent PC points that way.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell GO+ bonus day Thursday September 12.

I have 1 airmile per litre of V-Power.  Unless I'm getting 10 litres for the lawnmover, I doubt I'll be using this ... again.

I have yet to successfully use one.  The last one I finally had an offer for regular gas, tank was on fumes and drove by the gas station at 8:45pm as the price drops around 9pm (closes at 11pm) and they were out of gas.  Promptly kept driving and stopped at Esso for pcoptimum points.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just a heads up.

Received Sobeys coupon booklets in the mail yesterday, well husband and daughter did.  One offer is a 50am wus $25 at Sobeys that they want you to load.  My Sobeys account has it as well so I assume my booklet is missing in action at the moment.  

Anyway it's a standard Sobeys booklet, Sobeys coupons and a few others places where you use 3 partners by October 14 and get 50 airmiles.


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> How did you guys like Typhoon Lagoon? I know your had said you went to another one here in Canada and were hoping you would like the Disney ones as much



We really enjoyed both water parks. I think kiddo preferred Blizzard Beach. We did not enjoy the buses! We waited 30+ minutes to get to and from both parks, it was nuts. I wish I had taken my phone so I could have caught an Uber/Lyft. Any way. We liked using the lazy river to get around the parks, the wave pools were nice but so different from one another. I think we did more slides at Typhoon but the kids section at Blizzard Beach was good for kiddo, with the zipline and a few extra slides. I know he'll want to go back. 

Shopped at Sobeys for a few things, it was meant to just be a few things but I spent $26 and got 50 bonus airmiles, not sure what for! Maybe the offer @Days In the Sun mentions above? I'll take it. Looking at my records I earned about 0 airmiles in August lol. Glad to have earned a few, and hoping for many more before the end of the year.


----------



## damo

Anyone else having issues with the airmiles.ca website through Chrome?  I can't sign in with it although I can get through in Safari.


----------



## juniorbugman

damo said:


> Anyone else having issues with the airmiles.ca website through Chrome? I can't sign in with it although I can get through in Safari.


I was just able to get in through Chrome.  Maybe it was just a momentary glitch.


----------



## ottawamom

I was having issues yesterday but all has been good today. The system seems glitchy these days. Keep trying.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So mad at myself.

Last weekend I bought $250 Sobeys gift card as I had to hit $700 by Sept. 12 for the Round Up mastercard offer.  I also have a spend $360 at Sobeys get 220 miles by end of Sept. offer.  Well, Sobeys have their GIFT CARD OFFER this week! Grrr. $200 gift card get 100 miles. I really could have double-dipped if I had just waited a few more days. DOH!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back from Rexall, 273 am, spent $55. Grand opening coupon, Round up Head to Toe coupon, weekly email coupon, survey coupon and threshold personal offer all went through together just fine. 

The above mentioned Sobeys booklet has a Sept 3-15 40 am wus $40 at Rexall coupon in it and it didn't go through even though it doesn't say not combinable.  I'll likely try again before Sept 15 but have them scan it before anything else.  Cashier tried many times to get it to work including typing it manually.  Also, I have a Crest LGO personal offer that didn't go through, 10 airmiles.  Has anyone successfully chased Rexall LGO personal offers through Airmiles livechat? 

Head to Toe successful purchases:  Gurunanda essential oil, nail clippers, Softsoap hand soap and Crest mouthwash.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Did anyone NOT get Sobeys MyOffers today?  Or any other time for that matter?  One of my daughters didn't get any and I use her account regularly.


----------



## rella's fan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So mad at myself.
> 
> Last weekend I bought $250 Sobeys gift card as I had to hit $700 by Sept. 12 for the Round Up mastercard offer.  I also have a spend $360 at Sobeys get 220 miles by end of Sept. offer.  Well, Sobeys have their GIFT CARD OFFER this week! Grrr. $200 gift card get 100 miles. I really could have double-dipped if I had just waited a few more days. DOH!


I must be blind but I can't find a Sobeys Gift Card offer - is it for this week in Ontario?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Did anyone NOT get Sobeys MyOffers today?  Or any other time for that matter?  One of my daughters didn't get any and I use her account regularly.


*YUP, main card has 15, and most of them are fairly decent (some even actually targeted  )*

*and the secondary card has only this one -- never bought anything remotely like this and it's been hanging around in my offers for about 3 weeks now
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Just back from Rexall, 273 am, spent $55. Grand opening coupon, Round up Head to Toe coupon, weekly email coupon, survey coupon and threshold personal offer all went through together just fine.
> 
> The above mentioned Sobeys booklet has a Sept 3-15 40 am wus $40 at Rexall coupon in it and it didn't go through even though it doesn't say not combinable.  I'll likely try again before Sept 15 but have them scan it before anything else.  Cashier tried many times to get it to work including typing it manually.  Also, I have a Crest LGO personal offer that didn't go through, 10 airmiles.  Has anyone successfully chased Rexall LGO personal offers through Airmiles livechat?
> 
> Head to Toe successful purchases:  Gurunanda essential oil, nail clippers, Softsoap hand soap and Crest mouthwash.


*I'm going to *assume* (i know not a good idea  ) these items don't fall under the Thursday beauty list, correct? Do we want a list created for this promo as well since it pops up fairly often?*

*The LnG offers are a PIA, if they don't appear on your receipt it is soooo much easier to just deal with it in the store before you leave and have them add it to your account right then, otherwise you need to wait the 120 days, unless you get a super willing chat agent to post them sooner.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> I must be blind but I can't find a Sobeys Gift Card offer - is it for this week in Ontario?


*No, this is an offer in Atlantic Canada. In Ontario we have the spend $100 get 100 AM again.

Haven't done the flyer updates yet, still running on empty here 
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm going to *assume* (i know not a good idea  ) these items don't fall under the Thursday beauty list, correct? Do we want a list created for this promo as well since it pops up fairly often?*
> 
> *The LnG offers are a PIA, if they don't appear on your receipt it is soooo much easier to just deal with it in the store before you leave and have them add it to your account right then, otherwise you need to wait the 120 days, unless you get a super willing chat agent to post them sooner.*



Yes I agree, I think it could be beneficial to keep a running list for both.  I knew for sure that the essential oil and nail clippers are under Beauty so they were safe purchases as long as Head to toe includes Beauty.  The untested ones for me were Softsoap (Head to Toe does say all soap) and Crest mouthwash (Head to Toe does say all oral care).

Thanks for info re LGO, I usually just ignore those offers but I was purchasing Crest anyway, of course it didn't work! lol. I wasn't going to complain about 10 airmiles when I'm walking out the door with 273.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Got my safeway coupons in the mail. 
Good to know for the Shell offer, the Nitro + is all we use.


----------



## bababear_50

Any early sightings of the next Rexall Flyer?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Any early sightings of the next Rexall Flyer?
> Hugs
> Mel


Not to jump the gun but this Sunday is Grandparents day so they will probably have some type of CARP deal that day like last year.  I will be away up north so I may have to make my family go to town on Sunday for any deals.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Got my mvmcp tickets and called and linked them .. ha ha so needed something to look forward too. Teens were being teens so I took away cell phones this am , then my autistic little guys hamster wasn’t in his cage this am and he was convinced the cat ate him .. and I’m still in a half cast and modified duties which is driving me nuts . 

So frustrated took the  teen to foodland tonight he talked me into ice cream and a few other things solely based on airmiles and I ended up with two airmiles not the 42.. in gueaaing the flyer starts tomorrow but the signs  were up now .. uggh


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Got my mvmcp tickets and called and linked them .. ha ha so needed something to look forward too. Teens were being teens so I took away cell phones this am , then my autistic little guys hamster wasn’t in his cage this am and he was convinced the cat ate him .. and I’m still in a half cast and modified duties which is driving me nuts .
> 
> So frustrated took the  teen to foodland tonight he talked me into ice cream and a few other things solely based on airmiles and I ended up with two airmiles not the 42.. in gueaaing the flyer starts tomorrow but the signs  were up now .. uggh


*Were the signs up on the shelf around the ice cream? If so they need to honour that price because the Sobey's chain of stores belong to the Scanning Code of Practice, meaning if something rings up incorrectly you will get that item for free and in this case also the miles! Worth it to go back? Probably not, but be sure to speak up next time something doesn't scan properly!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, it's still Wednesday for another 90 minutes so I'm only slightly behind now! Flyer links are active in the first post now and here's the ones not already shared by Mel

Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer*


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
Sept Set 6th
Get 50 bonus airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1328949

*** Get 25 Bonus airmiles when you sign up for the Flu shot***
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Signed up for flu shot notification on each account here's the link. Thanks Mel

Rexall Flu Shot


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Signed up for flu shot notification on each account here's the link. Thanks Mel
> 
> Rexall Flu Shot


*those of us who have more than one card can do this for all of them btw,  just enter the different card numbers and it will eventually post to all if of the accounts!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I can not wrap my brain around the best option for Rexall shop this week.  Can someone help me with that?
I have Donald's coupon
I have the Roundup coupon
I have a LnG

I could probably do $50 in cosmetic items today(for the 100 AM) but that would be a stretch.  There is the cash mile thing tomorrow which I can do.  Might be able to shop today cosmetics and then shop again tomorrow for M+M items.  UGGG..my brain is scrambled


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I can not wrap my brain around the best option for Rexall shop this week.  Can someone help me with that?
> I have Donald's coupon
> I have the Roundup coupon
> I have a LnG
> 
> I could probably do $50 in cosmetic items today(for the 100 AM) but that would be a stretch.  There is the cash mile thing tomorrow which I can do.  Might be able to shop today cosmetics and then shop again tomorrow for M+M items.  UGGG..my brain is scrambled


*yup,  that's me too! We don't use any of the beauty products and very few of the others but even if we did I can't ever tease out what falls into those categories.  Unless it's a clear cut threshold spend I tend to get confused and if I do decide to attempt it I get flustered and leave! Too many variables for my brain. *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Threshold offers are low for the spend. Not sure I will do the Safeway coupon....but I always need gas at Shell!
I have 15000 air miles as of this morning.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> I can not wrap my brain around the best option for Rexall shop this week.  Can someone help me with that?
> I have Donald's coupon
> I have the Roundup coupon
> I have a LnG
> 
> I could probably do $50 in cosmetic items today(for the 100 AM) but that would be a stretch.  There is the cash mile thing tomorrow which I can do.  Might be able to shop today cosmetics and then shop again tomorrow for M+M items.  UGGG..my brain is scrambled



If you can manage the $50 in cosmetics I would do it. You would be ahead on the AM front. (100 Thu. beauty, 50 Roundup, store opening ?80AM, if you can use it, and then your L&G) =150+L&G as a minimum. Dont' forget to think about Christmas stocking stuffers

Waiting to just do tomorrow is only worth 50AM plus a $10GC.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> *** Get 25 Bonus airmiles when you sign up for the Flu shot***
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks! Done! That was an easy 25 miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> If you can manage the $50 in cosmetics I would do it. You would be ahead on the AM front. (100 Thu. beauty, 50 Roundup, store opening ?80AM, if you can use it, and then your L&G) =150+L&G as a minimum. Dont' forget to think about Christmas stocking stuffers
> 
> Waiting to just do tomorrow is only worth 50AM plus a $10GC.


Thanks...it helps seeing is spelled out in a different way.  I'm going to go home and have a cup of tea, make a list and then go after dinner.
Yes...stocking stuffers!  MY youngest would be happy to get mascara and her powder.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Alrighty ....just came back from Rexall.  I was shorted the 100 for the Thursday beauty thing but did get...
80 for the store opening coupon
100 for the Roundup coupon 
40 for a spend $40 coupon that I just got in the mail today
75 for LnG

I just did the tally for the beauty items and it’s 53.09 before tax.  I even doubled up on a couple of things just to be sure of the total.  I’m also short 9 Miles for a LnG item


----------



## Gigi22

dancin Disney style said:


> Alrighty ....just came back from Rexall.  I was shorted the 100 for the Thursday beauty thing but did get...
> 80 for the store opening coupon
> 100 for the Roundup coupon
> 40 for a spend $40 coupon that I just got in the mail today
> 75 for LnG
> 
> I just did the tally for the beauty items and it’s 53.09 before tax.  I even doubled up on a couple of things just to be sure of the total.  I’m also short 9 Miles for a LnG item



I went to Rexall today all prepared with the Roundup coupon, spent just over $50 on stuff that I think should have been qualified for the promotion (shampoo, shower gel, cotton pads, mascara) before taxes and came out with 82+40 AM, the cashier kindly rang through my coupon again (?) because it didn’t work the first time and apologized for being 10AM short.  Don’t understand, but I’m leaving it alone.   Just registered for Rexall’s flu shot notification, so that’s another 25AM to the good.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, main card has 15, and most of them are fairly decent (some even actually targeted  )*
> 
> *and the secondary card has only this one -- never bought anything remotely like this and it's been hanging around in my offers for about 3 weeks now
> View attachment 432868*



Ahhh, missed this yesterday.  Thank you, I was worried I had done something to blacklist her card.  The only thing I could think of was the week of $200 giftcard/100 airmiles I was missing 100 airmiles in one of the transactions and cashier supervisor was trying to generate them by buying a new Sobeys gift card with my purchased Sobeys giftcard. I was hoping it didn't flag something.  

Hopefully everything will be back to normal next week for both of us.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Alrighty ....just came back from Rexall.  I was shorted the 100 for the Thursday beauty thing but did get...
> 80 for the store opening coupon
> 100 for the Roundup coupon
> 40 for a spend $40 coupon that I just got in the mail today
> 75 for LnG
> 
> I just did the tally for the beauty items and it’s 53.09 before tax.  I even doubled up on a couple of things just to be sure of the total.  I’m also short 9 Miles for a LnG item



That's too bad, I was hoping people would have some great beauty successes today, they certainly make it difficult.

I had 100 airmiles for the Roundup coupon listed on my receipt yesterday as well but when I tallied up the airmiles it was only 50 airmiles. My 40 airmiles for $40 mailed booklet coupon did not work but I was also using the survey coupon and the M-W emailed 80/$40 coupon so either there was a problem with the mailed coupon and they fixed it or it doesn't work with one of the two offers I used that you didn't.  My item LnG didn't work either.

Since the round up coupon for Head to toe worked, if you want to post your Beauty/Head to toe purchases, we can add them to @Donald - my hero first page as successful Head to toe purchases.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Gigi22 said:


> I went to Rexall today all prepared with the Roundup coupon, spent just over $50 on stuff that I think should have been qualified for the promotion (shampoo, shower gel, cotton pads, mascara) before taxes and came out with 82+40 AM, the cashier kindly rang through my coupon again (?) because it didn’t work the first time and apologized for being 10AM short.  Don’t understand, but I’m leaving it alone.   Just registered for Rexall’s flu shot notification, so that’s another 25AM to the good.



Your Roundup coupon didn't work???  I would think all the purchases you've listed would work,  unless they were travel size??


----------



## dancin Disney style

Now that I've had time to dissect my receipt it makes even less sense.  The first coupon listed is the $40/80 store opening coupon, the second which is the Roundup coupon is listed as $30/100 but should be $30/50.  The third one listed is the one I got in the mail which is $40/40.  Those total 220 but on my receipt they list as 190. 

I have carefully gone over the Thursday beauty deal.  I bought all the right things. Mainly I purchased cosmetics but I also bought cleanser and moisturizer and I added in shampoo as insurance but it was also to help  get me to the $60 threshold for my LnG. Those 100 AM are not listed at all on the receipt.  The Roundup coupon is the Head to Toe deal but I'm still covered there because I have $30+ in cosmetics plus the shampoo.

LnG went through for the spend $60/60.  I then received miles for two of the items I had, which were also cosmetics, but upon a recheck at home I'm missing miles for 2 other items (also cosmetics) that I bought. Missing another 15 miles.

I spent $64 before tax and my receipt only shows 268.  By my calculation it should have been 363 with the amounts that the coupons stated.  If we are going by what the Roundup coupon states on the receipt, $30/100, my total should be 413.

So did I make a mistake somewhere or do I hang onto this receipt to claim the miles later?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh wow, all of these Rexall shops are hurting my brain! I'm not sure what happened and what items triggered which promo  I am gonna need some help figuring out what you want me to add to which file. I will create a new list for the head-to-toe and update the beauty list but since my beauty routine is splash water on my face, wash my hair, towel it dry & run my fingers thru the curls, with a brush & floss of the teeth for the finishing touch I'm completely lost with all of these products!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop tomorrow
  pop x6 12 packs=100 airmiles (I'll take it to my family's home for our Thanksgiving get together).Oct 12
 palmolive dish soap  x4 = 35 airmiles
*Peak Frean digestive cookies on sale $2.99
*Compliments case of water on sale $1.99


Just a FYI *CATS & PHantom Of The Opera tickets 
are listed on the airmiles site,,includes dinner but a bit pricey.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*dancin Disney style*
Hi Hon
I think the store computers can't handle both a Head To Toe and a Beauty Event combined coupons.
Roundup Head To Toe contest spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles
Thursday Beauty promo spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles.(I think this might be the one you are missing)
=150 total airmiles for all beauty products.

I would hang onto the receipt and try claim the miles later.
Hugs to you for trying.
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Now that I've had time to dissect my receipt it makes even less sense.  The first coupon listed is the $40/80 store opening coupon, the second which is the Roundup coupon is listed as $30/100 but should be $30/50.  The third one listed is the one I got in the mail which is $40/40.  Those total 220 but on my receipt they list as 190.
> 
> I have carefully gone over the Thursday beauty deal.  I bought all the right things. Mainly I purchased cosmetics but I also bought cleanser and moisturizer and I added in shampoo as insurance but it was also to help  get me to the $60 threshold for my LnG. Those 100 AM are not listed at all on the receipt.  The Roundup coupon is the Head to Toe deal but I'm still covered there because I have $30+ in cosmetics plus the shampoo.
> 
> LnG went through for the spend $60/60.  I then received miles for two of the items I had, which were also cosmetics, but upon a recheck at home I'm missing miles for 2 other items (also cosmetics) that I bought. Missing another 15 miles.
> 
> I spent $64 before tax and my receipt only shows 268.  By my calculation it should have been 363 with the amounts that the coupons stated.  If we are going by what the Roundup coupon states on the receipt, $30/100, my total should be 413.
> 
> So did I make a mistake somewhere or do I hang onto this receipt to claim the miles later?



I'm struggling with your numbers lol.

Your "approved" coupons were 80+50+40=170 or with the Round up as 100 airmiles, 80+100+40=220 as you mentioned. So minimum approved 170+60 LnG=230+base ams + LnG smaller offers.

Are you over $50 without the shampoo?  That seems to be the gray area.  If it was me, I would hold onto the receipt for 120 days and then go after the 100 airmiles missing for Beauty and the two cosmetic personal offers (screen print them for proof).  It's a lot of points to be missing.

Edit: I went back to the list on post #2 to check moisturizer and only see specifically face moisturizer.  However, if body moisturizer/lotion isn't included in Beauty, surely it would at least be listed for Head to Toe, which it is not.  I'd go after the points.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My Sobeys shop tomorrow
> pop x6 12 packs=100 airmiles (I'll take it to my family's home for our Thanksgiving get together).Oct 12
> palmolive dish soap  x4 = 35 airmiles
> *Peak Frean digestive cookies on sale $2.99
> *Compliments case of water on sale $1.99
> 
> 
> Just a FYI *CATS & PHantom Of The Opera tickets
> are listed on the airmiles site,,includes dinner but a bit pricey.
> 
> Hugs Mel



I may do three of the pop as well.  We've been drinking carbonated water all summer but a couple of cases of pop are nice to have on hand.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall tomorrow, these are separate offers, correct??? ie.  I can spend $10 and cash in 95 airmiles to get 50 airmiles? Any thoughts, image is from email. Al;so, what if you cash in 190? Do you get 50 or 100? or 0 lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall tomorrow, these are separate offers, correct??? ie.  I can spend $10 and cash in 95 airmiles to get 50 airmiles? Any thoughts, image is from email.
> 
> View attachment 433162


*Oooh goody, a Rexall offer i understand! 
YES, if you spend $10 and use cash miles for that purchase you will get 50 miles ... IF you make a $30 transaction, use 95 miles to pay for $10 of that you will get BOTH the 50 miles AND the $10 gift card

That's my plan for tomorrow, better look at the flyer and decide what I'll be picking up.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> *dancin Disney style*
> Hi Hon
> I think the store computers can't handle both a Head To Toe and a Beauty Event combined coupons.
> Roundup Head To Toe contest spend $30.00 get 50 airmiles
> Thursday Beauty promo spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles.(I think this might be the one you are missing)
> =150 total airmiles for all beauty products.
> 
> I would hang onto the receipt and try claim the miles later.
> Hugs to you for trying.
> Mel





Days In the Sun said:


> I'm struggling with your numbers lol.
> 
> Your "approved" coupons were 80+50+40=170 or with the Round up as 100 airmiles, 80+100+40=220 as you mentioned. So minimum approved 170+60 LnG=230+base ams + LnG smaller offers.
> 
> Are you over $50 without the shampoo?  That seems to be the gray area.  If it was me, I would hold onto the receipt for 120 days and then go after the 100 airmiles missing for Beauty and the two cosmetic personal offers (screen print them for proof).  It's a lot of points to be missing.
> 
> Edit: I went back to the list on post #2 to check moisturizer and only see specifically face moisturizer.  However, if body moisturizer/lotion isn't included in Beauty, surely it would at least be listed for Head to Toe, which it is not.  I'd go after the points.


Thanks for confirming that I'm not crazy.....although, others would disagree.

The shampoo  was not part of the $53.09.  The moisturizer is a facial one and I also have a facial cleanser which also was not included in the $53.   

I think the math on the receipt lines up if the store opening coupon is the one that didn't credit...but then why would it be listed on the receipt?  No matter what I've got a decent case to gain a few additional miles.  I'm going to make some notes and attach them to the receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Now that I've had time to dissect my receipt it makes even less sense.  The first coupon listed is the $40/80 store opening coupon, the second which is the Roundup coupon is listed as $30/100 but should be $30/50.  The third one listed is the one I got in the mail which is $40/40.  Those total 220 but on my receipt they list as 190.
> 
> I have carefully gone over the Thursday beauty deal.  I bought all the right things. Mainly I purchased cosmetics but I also bought cleanser and moisturizer and I added in shampoo as insurance but it was also to help  get me to the $60 threshold for my LnG. Those 100 AM are not listed at all on the receipt.  The Roundup coupon is the Head to Toe deal but I'm still covered there because I have $30+ in cosmetics plus the shampoo.
> 
> LnG went through for the spend $60/60.  I then received miles for two of the items I had, which were also cosmetics, but upon a recheck at home I'm missing miles for 2 other items (also cosmetics) that I bought. Missing another 15 miles.
> 
> I spent $64 before tax and my receipt only shows 268.  By my calculation it should have been 363 with the amounts that the coupons stated.  If we are going by what the Roundup coupon states on the receipt, $30/100, my total should be 413.
> 
> So did I make a mistake somewhere or do I hang onto this receipt to claim the miles later?



So sorry that this has ended up being so complicated. I have never truly been able to understand what Rexall does. I present a bunch of coupons and whatever works, works. I know the double, triple, quadruple dipping isn't technically allowed so I've never followed up when something I thought should work, doesn't. I don't want to bring light to a loophole they may not be completely aware of.


----------



## Gigi22

Days In the Sun said:


> Your Roundup coupon didn't work???  I would think all the purchases you've listed would work,  unless they were travel size??


 Nope.  Nothing travel-sized.  It’s a mystery.  Since the cashier realized there was an issue, and worked to resolve it, I wasn’t going to make a fuss.  I put it down to being a part of having a bad day.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm wondering if we are capping out on the number of offers it can process.  I just thought it might make sense since my last coupon (mailed) didn't go through but did for @dancin Disney style. Perhaps instore offers are calculated last.  Just a thought.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall tomorrow, these are separate offers, correct??? ie.  I can spend $10 and cash in 95 airmiles to get 50 airmiles? Any thoughts, image is from email. Al;so, what if you cash in 190? Do you get 50 or 100? or 0 lol.
> 
> View attachment 433162



Rexall, looks like maximum airmiles for redeeming in 50 airmiles per transaction.  Fineprint, if you can see it lol:


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall, I redeemed 95AM cash, got my GC for next week and $10 off my purchase. The 50AM for doing the redemption did not show up on my receipt. Cashier said she had the same result earlier in the day. Manager said AM will show up (per fine print) within 30 days of end of promotion. 

I took a screenshot of the flye,r just in case, but Rexall is usually good with posting these types of promotions later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> So sorry that this has ended up being so complicated. I have never truly been able to understand what Rexall does. I present a bunch of coupons and whatever works, works. I know the double, triple, quadruple dipping isn't technically allowed so I've never followed up when something I thought should work, doesn't. I don't want to bring light to a loophole they may not be completely aware of.


*My thoughts as well, the coupons all have  wording that indicates they shouldn't combine,
This is on the weekly email coupon
Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon or load + go offer. 

This is on the one from the grand re-opening
Cannot be combined with any other Rexall coupon

When i have multiple coupons to use i just ask them to scan them all and cross my fingers, if it works great, if it doesn't I really can't make myself fight for any that didn't. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall, I redeemed 95AM cash, got my GC for next week and $10 off my purchase. The 50AM for doing the redemption did not show up on my receipt. Cashier said she had the same result earlier in the day. Manager said AM will show up (per fine print) within 30 days of end of promotion.
> 
> I took a screenshot of the flye,r just in case, but Rexall is usually good with posting these types of promotions later.


*YES< i should have posted something sooner about this, this is the ONLY time that you will NOT see miles appear on your receipt from Rexall (and often Metro under the same situation): if there is a FLYER promo that mentions earning miles for redeeming miles towards a purchase those miles will not show up. Not on your receipt NOT on your account tomorrow. They will post in 2 - 3 weeks with the following notation on your account:*

**


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, looks like Dorian is coming for us in Nova Scotia (me in Halifax)!  Got my storm wine, no chips this time. Trying to keep it together LOL

I remember when Hurricane Juan's Category 2 hit us.  This has the possibility of the same impacts as I believe wind speeds are just under the Category 2 level for us.  Going to be a busy evening getting everything into the shed / house and securing the BBQ, the dang green bin, etc. 

Wish us Maritimers good luck!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, looks like Dorian is coming for us in Nova Scotia (me in Halifax)!  Got my storm wine, no chips this time. Trying to keep it together LOL
> 
> I remember when Hurricane Juan's Category 2 hit us.  This has the possibility of the same impacts as I believe wind speeds are just under the Category 2 level for us.  Going to be a busy evening getting everything into the shed / house and securing the BBQ, the dang green bin, etc.
> 
> Wish us Maritimers good luck!



Stay safe!


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977 my thoughts will be will you this weekend as I am glued to CNN watching the coverage. Although I may have to switch over to the Weather Network when it hits Canada. Stay safe and dry.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks everyone!  I'm really hoping the wind is kind.  

I'm trying to talk my DS23 into parking his car at the mall in the covered parkade for Saturday/Sunday. Do you think he will listen? Nope. We at least have a car port, so ours should be okay.  And we can BBQ while being still sheltered from the rain.


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I'm really hoping the wind is kind.
> 
> I'm trying to talk my DS23 into parking his car at the mall in the covered parkade for Saturday/Sunday. Do you think he will listen? Nope. We at least have a car port, so ours should be okay.  And we can BBQ while being still sheltered from the rain.


Not to make light of this but did you see the article out of Florida about the man who parked his smart car in his kitchen so it wouldn't blow away.   The other car stayed in the garage.


----------



## ottawamom

Yes I did. Have to love his ingenuity. Here's a link if you're curious.  Car in Kitchen


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

juniorbugman said:


> Not to make light of this but did you see the article out of Florida about the man who parked his smart car in his kitchen so it wouldn't blow away.   The other car stayed in the garage.



Yup saw that LOL


----------



## Days In the Sun

Back from errands. 

Metro, did 50 airmiles when you spend $25.  It's 50 airmiles not 25 airmiles that is advertised in the flyer/email in case anyone didn't know.  I went for the 1/2 bushel of peppers advertised and they were out (last week Freshco was out, this week it's Metro), still managed to spend $25.

Rexall, spent $30.  Separated purchases into 3 transactions and cashed in 95 airmiles each time as I'd rather have the extra 100 airmiles than the giftcard ( I doubt I'll shop in the period that it is valid ).  Also it's a test to see if the offer works multiple times, I put two transaction through on one card.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> So sorry that this has ended up being so complicated. I have never truly been able to understand what Rexall does. I present a bunch of coupons and whatever works, works. I know the double, triple, quadruple dipping isn't technically allowed so I've never followed up when something I thought should work, doesn't. I don't want to bring light to a loophole they may not be completely aware of.


A few times I've let things go because I didn't want to bring it to the attention of the AM gods.  This one though is a lot of miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just glancing thru my email and this is in the subject line of one from the same site that alerted me to the grand reopening coupon last week.  There's nothing in the body of the email to explain this,  just the coupon for the disgusting yogurt.  Wondering if it's a head's up for something coming next week,  I didn't get a threshold spend this week in my LNG offers  the stickers are mine btw!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, looks like Dorian is coming for us in Nova Scotia (me in Halifax)!  Got my storm wine, no chips this time. Trying to keep it together LOL
> 
> I remember when Hurricane Juan's Category 2 hit us.  This has the possibility of the same impacts as I believe wind speeds are just under the Category 2 level for us.  Going to be a busy evening getting everything into the shed / house and securing the BBQ, the dang green bin, etc.
> 
> Wish us Maritimers good luck!


  If you make it out alive (which means before the wine runs out) we can start a club.  I've already got the perfect t-shirt.

Seriously though.....I'm sure everything will be fine. I don't have the feeling that any additional serious damage is on the way. Stay Safe.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *just glancing thru my email and this is in the subject line of one from the same site that alerted me to the grand reopening coupon last week.  There's nothing in the body of the email to explain this,  just the coupon for the disgusting yogurt.  Wondering if it's a head's up for something coming next week,  I didn't get a threshold spend this week in my LNG offers  the stickers are mine btw!View attachment 433371*



We don't have LnG threshold offers this week ... so my guess is Wednesday.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Might anyone know what this might be from?


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> A few times I've let things go because I didn't want to bring it to the attention of the AM gods.  This one though is a lot of miles.



I think if you do you may just get the "standard" Cannot be combined with any other Rexall coupon. I know it's frustrating and maddening, give it some thought before you put yourself through the frustration.


----------



## Debbie

Thoughts and best wishes to all those affected by Dorian tonight, tomorrow and Sunday. Stay safe!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Trying to book a hotel and pay cash through travel hub and it says sign in even tho I already am and just trying to finalize hotel payment then it says my account is locked . Did online chat with rep fixed she said still no luck ., I swear this happened before so frustrating. Anyone else have this problem


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

juniorbugman said:


> Not to make light of this but did you see the article out of Florida about the man who parked his smart car in his kitchen so it wouldn't blow away.   The other car stayed in the garage.



DH put our BBQ in the dining room LOL  Only pulling it out when we need to use it.


----------



## ottawamom

Is the gas tank outside? I don't know about having a propane tank in the house.


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977  the wine tasting tickets are up on the Airmiles site. I just ordered 2 for Friday night for you. Sorry got all excited when I saw Friday, they are for 1:00pm. Maybe your parents can use them. Let me know if you would like them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes thank you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if they didn't have the evening tickets this time. Or did they get all scooped up already. Seems weird that they only have the Friday at 1pm show.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Is the gas tank outside? I don't know about having a propane tank in the house.



Yes, in the shed.


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, looks like Dorian is coming for us in Nova Scotia (me in Halifax)!  Got my storm wine, no chips this time. Trying to keep it together LOL
> 
> I remember when Hurricane Juan's Category 2 hit us.  This has the possibility of the same impacts as I believe wind speeds are just under the Category 2 level for us.  Going to be a busy evening getting everything into the shed / house and securing the BBQ, the dang green bin, etc.
> 
> Wish us Maritimers good luck!


I'm in Lower Sackville myself, and the winds are starting to pick up. There's a for sale sign on the next door neighbour's lawn that I'm going to take down and put under his deck, it's just upwind of my car and I can forsee it slamming into the passenger side of my car. No one is living in the house right now so if the real estate agent didn't come for it I guess I'll deal with it myself. Otherwise it looks like the rest of the neighbourhood is reasonable secure right now.  I hope we get a bit of pixie dust over the next 24 hours


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Tinkershelly stay safe today / tonight! I am in Clayton Park and the wind is blowing now with some good gusts. Hard to imagine it’s going to get 3x times worse by tonight!


----------



## bababear_50

*Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977*


Sending some Pixie Dust your way!!

Stay safe
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

We are having a garage sale today and actually getting rid of alot of stuff.
It's been years since I had a garage sale so this is really all about my sons organizing and running it. 
I just noticed the trees in my forest changing colors??? Oh boy early Fall......
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Tinkershelly stay safe today / tonight! I am in Clayton Park and the wind is blowing now with some good gusts. Hard to imagine it’s going to get 3x times worse by tonight!


You too ilovetotravel1977!  Hopefully this time tomorrow we'll all have power and internet and coffee, and be able to check in with just a few amusing stories


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Might anyone know what this might be from?
> 
> View attachment 433373


I have one for that day and that amount


bababear_50 said:


> *We are having a garage sale today and actually getting rid of alot of stuff.*
> It's been years since I had a garage sale so this is really all about my sons organizing and running it.
> I just noticed the trees in my forest changing colors??? Oh boy early Fall......
> Hugs
> Mel


DH had one a few weeks ago.....$270 in _my_ pocket, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if they didn't have the evening tickets this time. Or did they get all scooped up already. Seems weird that they only have the Friday at 1pm show.



According to the offer on the website it looks like they had afternoon and evening Friday and Saturday. I didn't check yesterday to see if there were any offers available I just noticed it when I checked this morning. If you need more tickets I can get 2 others. Please PM me your address and I will get them off to you as soon as they arrive.

Stay safe this weekend.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I do and don't want to go shopping... 
In other news, I finally logged into the Rewarding My Opinion survey site and am slowly working through the available surveys... 1 or 2 AM here and there is nothing to sniff at... I did it for years and it got us to WDW!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> We are having a garage sale today and actually getting rid of alot of stuff.
> It's been years since I had a garage sale so this is really all about my sons organizing and running it.
> I just noticed the trees in my forest changing colors??? Oh boy early Fall......
> Hugs
> Mel


I was out with DD yesterday-she's finally getting her license, so I need to give her some time to practise- and I commented a couple of times on the changing colours. Sigh. Colour ME not happy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All our eastern friends are hunkered down now, waiting for the storm to blow through! Hope you all manage to come out the other side unscathed and reasonably dry. Hope the wine didn't run out before the stores re-opened as well *


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> We are having a garage sale today and actually getting rid of alot of stuff.
> It's been years since I had a garage sale so this is really all about my sons organizing and running it.
> I just noticed the trees in my forest changing colors??? Oh boy early Fall......
> Hugs
> Mel



Never mind the forest, it’s happening on my street! DH and I were just talking about how the leaves are starting to fall off my neighbour’s trees. And we do not live “up north”.  Way too soon...


----------



## Silvermist999

Not Air miles related, but Indigo gift cards are all 15% off at Real Canadian Superstore until Sept11th.  Picked up a few for future gifts.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Good luck and fair weather to all in the path of the storm!


----------



## juniorbugman

OT way to go Bianca Andreesucu. #She the north


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just popping in to say that my fam is doing well, lost power around 3:30pm which was good compared to most.

I’ve read the storm has been downgraded to a post tropical cyclone with hurricane force winds. 

There are lots of big oak trees uprooted around the city, and a construction crane crashed into the building it was work on.

Waterfront is flooded, of course. 

@Tinkershelly how are you doing?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh my! Went grocery shopping and looked at my receipt... 163 AM for $165 spent
*happy dancing*


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just popping in to say that my fam is doing well, lost power around 3:30pm which was good compared to most.
> 
> I’ve read the storm has been downgraded to a post tropical cyclone with hurricane force winds.
> 
> There are lots of big oak trees uprooted around the city, and a construction crane crashed into the building it was work on.
> 
> Waterfront is flooded, of course.
> 
> @Tinkershelly how are you doing?


I seem to have come out relatively unscathed, one of the few who didn't actually lose power, although it was a bit of a restless night. I'm checking in with my friends and family, all seem to be taking it with a typical Maritimer attitude, as long as they can get a coffee of course. I hear the lines at the few Tim's that are open are blocks long this morning


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping yesterday. $143 spent 261 AM earned. Pretty good for not a Blue Friday!


----------



## bababear_50

Morning fun
How to get rid of a telemarketer
Thought Jacqueline might like this
Hugs
Mel
https://www.wsls.com/video/man-uses-donald-duck-voice-to-scare-off-telemarketer-video


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Tinkershelly We lost power around 3:30pm, and supposed to get it back around 11pm tonight. Just hoping all of our fridge keeps until then.  

No damage to any of our property. Helps that there are only apartment buildings across the street, so no big trees to fall down.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Grandparents Day!




Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Tinkershelly We lost power around 3:30pm, and supposed to get it back around 11pm tonight. Just hoping all of our fridge keeps until then.
> 
> No damage to any of our property. Helps that there are only apartment buildings across the street, so no big trees to fall down.



Thinking of you and hope the Fridge stay cold,,and the power comes on soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Tinkershelly said:


> I seem to have come out relatively unscathed, one of the few who didn't actually lose power, although it was a bit of a restless night. I'm checking in with my friends and family, all seem to be taking it with a typical Maritimer attitude, as long as they can get a coffee of course. I hear the lines at the few Tim's that are open are blocks long this morning



Yep Canadians are funny when the road gets rough we all head to Tims,,
here's a cup just for you.
Stay safe.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Power's been on for an hour now.  That first cup of coffee was heavenly LOL


----------



## mort1331

Glad our east coast family made it out ok. Only out of power for couple of hours.
To the others on here glad you all made it ok.
Tough living there on the coast, but the benefits are well worth it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I finally got on to read some updates.  I'm glad that the few members of our little online family faired good.  When I could, I kept checking the news outlets for what was happening.  I'm glad everyone is safe and sound


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No morning email from Rexall yet, no threshold spend in my LnG for either card which *could* mean a Wednesday coupon promo day. Sorta hoping not because, dang, it was only 2 weeks ago and i doubt i could put together even one transaction (but we all know that i WILL  )*

*Website is down currently though so no digging there to see if there might be an offer coming. It's REALLY down BTW, even the app can't update my balance*


----------



## ottawamom

I was just a Rexall using my GC from last week on milk etc. I was trying to figure out what I could possibly have left to purchase in the store. Then I walked down the magazine aisle. Not my first choice of something to buy but I could treat myself to one or two I've had my eye on for a while. Bring on the big deal.


----------



## kerreyn

I was just on the air miles shops website, and notice that Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic are no longer available to shop through them. Slightly annoyed because I was at Old Navy on the weekend and decided to wait and place an order today through AMS to get the air miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I was just on the air miles shops website, and notice that Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic are no longer available to shop through them. Slightly annoyed because I was at Old Navy on the weekend and decided to wait and place an order today through AMS to get the air miles.


*That list seems to change frequently and I must admit I'm wondering about a bunch of the newer ones that have popped up - several are located in the states and require paying in USD funds (and then dealing with potential duties as well) and others are just plain odd! 
Uhm, ok , there's an ENTIRE STORE for these things? Some of these things cost $30 USD  I can pick some up at the local Dollarama! (maybe I'm missing something here  )
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Uhm, ok , there's an ENTIRE STORE for these things? Some of these things cost $30 USD  I can pick some up at the local Dollarama! (maybe I'm missing something here  )
> View attachment 434410*


I had to do a google search to find out what a popsocket was.  Yeah, I'm old.....


----------



## damo

kerreyn said:


> I was just on the air miles shops website, and notice that Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic are no longer available to shop through them. Slightly annoyed because I was at Old Navy on the weekend and decided to wait and place an order today through AMS to get the air miles.



That's a shame.  I could always count on them when the big promos were on.  I guess I just won't shop there anymore.  AMs were the only reason I ever did.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So received a flyer in the mail with offers for my card.  Seems the ones for safeway loaded onto my card.  I went to go buy a ham and buns for supper yesterday, and when I scanned my card...one of my offers was spend 25.00 get 50 AM.  It actually worked and the receipt showed the 50 Am on it.  I'll take that!!!!


----------



## star72232

kerreyn said:


> I was just on the air miles shops website, and notice that Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic are no longer available to shop through them. Slightly annoyed because I was at Old Navy on the weekend and decided to wait and place an order today through AMS to get the air miles.



I just looked and they are all there.  Maybe a glitch?


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I had to do a google search to find out what a popsocket was.  Yeah, I'm old.....



if it makes you feel better, i’m not really old and i had to too. i’ve seen them tons, i just didn’t know what they were called!


----------



## TammyLynn33

I knew what they were bc I have two teens and when the nursing home I work at got bought out by revera that was one of their welcome gifts lol
1 airmiles for $20.. I can’t imagine spending 20 on one/or even more.. lol

Glad everyone is safe and made out ok in the storm.. I’m hearing early /bad winter.. I hope not 

Hope everyone else is well . Still waiting for a bunch of miles to post.. quiet week this week. just blew my budget on hockey seats for the year. Taking the kids to two games as of now.. and of course they are 4 days apart..
I’m also on verge of calling it quits at 1/2 of my job when we got bought out everything started changing and since I broke my wrist at work a couple of weeks ago I’ve felt nothing but disrespected. I’m also on a 26 day work stretch and I’m not getting younger and like I remind the big kids when I had two kids I worked 3 days a week I now have 4 and I often work 14-21 days in a row   I’m just done. 
On a better note I came home ran a hot bath had 3 mins in it until I was joined by Ds5 and I realized he went commando to kindergarten this am.. I needed that laugh..  

QUOTE="marchingstar, post: 61054131, member: 520688"]
if it makes you feel better, i’m not really old and i had to too. i’ve seen them tons, i just didn’t know what they were called!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## damo

star72232 said:


> I just looked and they are all there.  Maybe a glitch?



I don't see them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> I just looked and they are all there.  Maybe a glitch?


*I'm looking right now and nope, they're all gone. None of the Gap  family of stores are there *


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Gap family of stores gone, another thread discussing hotel supplier issues, and no pack to school promo makes me wonder if Airmiles is having some behind the scenes problems. I certainly hope not as I finally am starting to rake in the miles thanks to this wonderful group of people!


----------



## alohamom

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Gap family of stores gone, another thread discussing hotel supplier issues, and no pack to school promo makes me wonder if Airmiles is having some behind the scenes problems. I certainly hope not as I finally am starting to rake in the miles thanks to this wonderful group of people!




I was thinking the same thing, I really really hope not.


----------



## Silvermist999

It was a few months ago when Banana Republic wasn’t there when I went to place an order but then it came back on the site a couple weeks later. Maybe this is a similar situation.


----------



## kimbert

Good morning all, We weathered Dorian fine (no damage) but just got our power back as I was going to bed last night. So we were 55.5 hours out. Which meant that a few items I grabbed at my last Blue Friday (good deals to get me to $100) all got tossed. But a few dollars (I'm guessing only $100 total in food) is really nothing in the grand scheme of what could have happened. I live in Eastern Passage for all you who know where that is, and the ocean is just down the hill (thankful for that hill SO much now, even if I always have to walk up it to get home).

Kind of hoping the next flyer has some good air miles, we need to stock a completely empty fridge and chest freezer!

Glad you other Maritimers also made out okay.


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm looking right now and nope, they're all gone. None of the Gap  family of stores are there *



It's so odd - I checked yesterday after I saw this and they were there for me, now they are gone.  So weird.


----------



## michelb

marchingstar said:


> if it makes you feel better, i’m not really old and i had to too. i’ve seen them tons, i just didn’t know what they were called!



I did too as well.  What makes it worse is my wife and several of our friends love them but it's one of those things that I didn't know (or really care) what they were called!


----------



## cari12

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Gap family of stores gone, another thread discussing hotel supplier issues, and no pack to school promo makes me wonder if Airmiles is having some behind the scenes problems. I certainly hope not as I finally am starting to rake in the miles thanks to this wonderful group of people!


I really hope not 
I was wondering too why they still have no 2020 Disneyland park tickets- it’s pretty late in 2019 to still only have 2019 ones.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> I really hope not
> I was wondering too why they still have no 2020 Disneyland park tickets- it’s pretty late in 2019 to still only have 2019 ones.


*I've made this observation a few times before -- we are a relatively small sample of collectors and our choices for redeeming miles are obviously leaning towards things related to Disney. HOWEVER, that isn't what most people are using them for, in fact, I didn't redeem for any tickets for at least 2 years after i started this thread! I don't think i was aware they were an option before i read about everyone's success. Before that i was either buying packages or picking my tickets up at CAA and using my miles for flights, hotels & car rentals.*

*Long way of saying, they'll keep offering those tickets until they're gone, or they expire, because they're out the money! Even if they already have "newer" tickets it's to their advantage to clear out old stock.*


----------



## Raimiette

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've made this observation a few times before -- we are a relatively small sample of collectors and our choices for redeeming miles are obviously leaning towards things related to Disney. HOWEVER, that isn't what most people are using them for, in fact, I didn't redeem for any tickets for at least 2 years after i started this thread! I don't think i was aware they were an option before i read about everyone's success. Before that i was either buying packages or picking my tickets up at CAA and using my miles for flights, hotels & car rentals.*
> 
> *Long way of saying, they'll keep offering those tickets until they're gone, or they expire, because they're out the money! Even if they already have "newer" tickets it's to their advantage to clear out old stock.*



I really hope this is true (selling the old before they put out the new). I have saved 10,000 points specifically for 2 tickets for a trip in February - March. I'm going to be so disappointed if they don't show up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Then you might be able to use those AM for hotels ( I have used my AM for a stay in Disney Springs and we had a great time ) or maybe some other cost cutting of your vacation dollars.  All we can do is wait and see if they post tickets for 2020.  I am always curious what they will cost.  Plus it's only the begining of September.  Hopefully soon they will have more discounted tickets on their website again.  They may be waiting for their current stash to sell down as well before purchasing more.  It has seemed like they are getting new tickets for the following year later and later each year...making those who are buying for the new year nervous that they won't get their tickets in time to book those fast passes.  I hope they post the new ones soon.



Raimiette said:


> I really hope this is true (selling the old before they put out the new). I have saved 10,000 points specifically for 2 tickets for a trip in February - March. I'm going to be so disappointed if they don't show up.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I got my September email from AM last night and one of the offers shown in the email is from Rexall and it shows the following:




​

But when I click on "See all offers", this one is not there.  Is this something that is automatically loaded to my card?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1329833?page=15
Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1329611
Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1329614

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1329618

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I got my September email from AM last night and one of the offers shown in the email is from Rexall and it shows the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> But when I click on "See all offers", this one is not there.  Is this something that is automatically loaded to my card?


That's the offer on the front page of the flyer....the flyer is on the Flip app


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I got my September email from AM last night and one of the offers shown in the email is from Rexall and it shows the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> But when I click on "See all offers", this one is not there.  Is this something that is automatically loaded to my card?


*I would venture a guess that 90% of the offers for Rexall that pop up in coupon booklets, on the website and in our emails like this, are just an early peek at what the flyer offer will be! 

I'm thinking this week they might have taken a breather from the weekly emailed coupon to try and recoup from the mystery 100 miles they gifted everyone 2 weeks ago! In this group alone we earned close to 10,000 miles!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Look at me getting a jump on the day! Flyer links are updated in the first post and here's the ones not provided by Mel. I think I've added all of the other stores that are mentioned regularly as well, Co-Op, IGA & Safeway, let me know if there are others you think should be in the first post!*

*Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Atlantic Co-Op Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Look at me getting a jump on the day! Flyer links are updated in the first post and here's the ones not provided by Mel. I think I've added all of the other stores that are mentioned regularly as well, Co-Op, IGA & Safeway, let me know if there are others you think should be in the first post!*
> 
> *Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
> *Sobey's Western Flyer
> Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer
> Atlantic Co-Op Flyer
> IGA Quebec Flyer
> IGA Western Flyer
> Safeway Western Flyer*



Thanks for adding IGA QC!


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Thanks for adding IGA QC!


*I figured i should take advantage of the "semi-good" day I'm having before I crash again. (already happening, Netflix's looking mighty fine right about now)*


----------



## ottawamom

I can appreciate the Netflix binging. I went through the Crown two weeks ago as I was awaiting delivery of the box set of Downton Abbey. Saw the preview for Downton Abbey and thought I might like to see the movie but realized I should probably watch the TV series first. It's not available on Netflix anymore and my son couldn't get it to work on Amazon Prime so I bought the set.

I've powered through and am now on Season 6. It's been a great escape from the "real world", almost as good as a vacation. Take some time to binge on a favourite.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Upcoming Sobeys and Foodland flyer, use 95 airmiles get 30 airmiles. 1 per account for the week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Took a look at this weeks flyer.  I will probably take advantage of the buy 25.00 get 50 Am on General Mills Products.  The United Way here in the city is doing a neighborhood door to door food drive.  I always set a budget of 40.00 to donate to them.  So I'll stop on my way home from work tomorrow and pick up those items.  They are good staples for the food bank.  I have a few items to add from my pantry too.  So they will get a good box full from us.  Other than that..AM it a bust for me this week.  

@Donald - my hero  & @ottawamom  A netflix binge would be a great staycation this week.  And Ottawamom...I   Downton Abbey.  I have watched it several times....iI always have something streaming when I'm sewing on my quilts.  I pick up something new from the shows each time I watch them.  For me...it was always be one that I will watch no matter how often I have seen it.


----------



## isabellea

I also like Downtown Abbey although I missed the last season...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The Crown Season 3 should be starting up around Nov/Dec I think! All new cast of characters too, since they have jumped ahead to the Queen being in her 40s I believe.

Edited to add: Ironically, I just found this:

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/on-...t-characters-plot-news-trailer-olivia-colman/


----------



## ottawamom

Release date is my oldest son's Birthday. Guess what I'll be watching the next day?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Release date is my oldest son's Birthday. Guess what I'll be watching the next day?


Star Wars...?????


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Star Wars...?????


*I'll be watching them all before we head to Disney in January,  the duck ain't watching the other shows talked about.  Currently working my way thru The Mummy series of movies mixed in with iZombie,  Jessica Jones,  and the odd sitcom to break things up! Give me action,  superheroes and scifi alllll day long!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles hunting this week is going to be a detective challenge for me...................................

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if they didn't have the evening tickets this time. Or did they get all scooped up already. Seems weird that they only have the Friday at 1pm show.


*Did you get enough of the tickets for the wine festival? They're still up on the site if you want more . Still just the 1 pm time frame though*


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I have viewed the flyers a few times and the only thing I can see gets me 5 airmiles at Sobeys,,,oh boy, not worth my time or gas.
Maybe Metro will take pity on me and send me some good targeted offers tomorrow.


***Note F.Y.I .hold off airmiles shop purchases as their site says they may have some type of deal on their "
Happy Any Day Promo Sept 14th.
Dang Double Dang!!! I made a wayfair shop last night!!!


Stay tuned for a *big* airmilesshops.ca Bonus Offer just for Happy Any Day!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did you get enough of the tickets for the wine festival? They're still up on the site if you want more . Still just the 1 pm time frame though*



I only saw the 1pm offering as well.  No it's okay.  Don't worry about it, but thanks for checking!


----------



## Days In the Sun

.Metro sign up offer if you haven't already signed up.


----------



## kerreyn

Old Navy/Gap/Banana Republic are back on airmilesshops now. Guess they must have kissed and made up.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a "we miss you" airmiles shop online email, spend $20 and get 25 AM. Of course if I thought it was actually going to work without a fight I might do it. We'll see. I do have some stuff to buy next week but I would normally do Ebates/Rakuten.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I got a "we miss you" airmiles shop online email, spend $20 and get 25 AM. Of course if I thought it was actually going to work without a fight I might do it. We'll see. I do have some stuff to buy next week but I would normally do Ebates/Rakuten.



I know the feeling.  Did one ending August 22, $20, chose Staples (silly me!).  Haven't received the base mile so I'll be chasing the personal offer in 75 days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I know the feeling.  Did one ending August 22, $20, chose Staples (silly me!).  Haven't received the base mile so I'll be chasing the personal offer in 75 days.


*IF you only spent the $20 you won't be getting any base miles from Staples ... well, it's actually confusing from them because the ratio direct from Staples is 1/$40 BUT they seem to also give 1/$20 thru the portal  at times IF the $40 mark was met. 
You might end up getting the bonus miles *eventually* just file it away under the "why did i fall for this promo" category. I had it and just let it slide past, had nothing I could justify spending the money on *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *IF you only spent the $20 you won't be getting any base miles from Staples ... well, it's actually confusing from them because the ratio direct from Staples is 1/$40 BUT they seem to also give 1/$20 thru the portal  at times IF the $40 mark was met.
> You might end up getting the bonus miles *eventually* just file it away under the "why did i fall for this promo" category. I had it and just let it slide past, had nothing I could justify spending the money on *



I was expecting 0 airmiles directly from staples but 1 airmiles from airmilesshops.ca for the 1am for $20 staples spend. I don't think it's been working properly since they changed the ratio earlier this year.  So bad choice on my part but I wanted the items regardless so decided to order.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I'm not seeing any great air miles deals at Sobeys or PC points deals at Superstore this week for me, so it will be a good time to hit Costco instead and stock up on a bunch of stuff from there.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I stopped at Safeway last night to pick up some of the general Mills items for a bonus 50 AM.  Also picked up the Chef Boyadee for an extra 10 miles.  I picked all the things for the United Way food drive ( i had a nice big box for them last night ) Looked on my receipt...it said I got 112 Am instead of 62.  So I'm NOT sure what happened...and I will see if those actually post next week...but I will take that as a win for 37 bucks.


----------



## ottawamom

No threshold spend on Rexall L&G for next week. There's one for the weekend but it's not a great return. That's two weeks in a row with nothing. Come on Rexall. I've got things to buy but I will wait until I get a good deal!


----------



## bigscee

Days In the Sun said:


> .Metro sign up offer if you haven't already signed up.
> View attachment 435141



Where did you find this? I don't see it in my flyer


----------



## Days In the Sun

bigscee said:


> Where did you find this? I don't see it in my flyer



It's from the weekly flyer email.  It's emailed out every Thursday morning.


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone done the Cash in 95AM get 30 AM bonus at Sobeys or Foodland. I was just curious to hear if the bonus AM showed up on your receipt. 

I went to Foodland yesterday and cashed in 95AM but nothing other than the use of the 95AM, $10 off showed on the receipt. (easy enough to prove down the road) I was just wondering what others were seeing on their receipts.


----------



## TammyLynn33

K so I work on an Alzheimer’s unit and I swear I think it’s contagious  .  I read somewhere about a survey company that gives you airmiles I signed up did a few and today I see a bunch of airmiles deposited but  now I can’t remember what site it was ha ha 
Anyone ?


----------



## Gigi22

TammyLynn33 said:


> K so I work on an Alzheimer’s unit and I swear I think it’s contagious  .  I read somewhere about a survey company that gives you airmiles I signed up did a few and today I see a bunch of airmiles deposited but  now I can’t remember what site it was ha ha
> Anyone ?



Surveys that give AMs are from Rewarding Your Opinions.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> K so I work on an Alzheimer’s unit and I swear I think it’s contagious  .  I read somewhere about a survey company that gives you airmiles I signed up did a few and today I see a bunch of airmiles deposited but  now I can’t remember what site it was ha ha
> Anyone ?


LOL......I also work with people with Alzheimer's.....we constantly tease each other about the company that we keep and how things rub off.  I've put in my request for the corner suite with the street view.


----------



## Glynis4

So I’ve been going back & forth over if I should use my AM for legoland California tickets or DIsneyland tickets. I finally re-did my calculations (for like, the 10th time), and even with the buy 1 adult get 1 kid free offer I have for legoland, it’s still a better return than  Disney tickets. Plus I’m holding out a very faint hope that there will be a Disneyland ticket discount before November. These airmiles are burning a hole in my pocket lol!


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> K so I work on an Alzheimer’s unit and I swear I think it’s contagious  .  I read somewhere about a survey company that gives you airmiles I signed up did a few and today I see a bunch of airmiles deposited but  now I can’t remember what site it was ha ha
> Anyone ?





dancin Disney style said:


> LOL......I also work with people with Alzheimer's.....we constantly tease each other about the company that we keep and how things rub off.  I've put in my request for the corner suite with the street view.


You both are very special people. Thank you for all you do for your clients in their last years of life. Caregivers are special people but those who care for those with Dementia are a step above. Thank you.


----------



## Tinkershelly

So today is Happy Any Day.  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...oken-_-42911_HappyAnyDay2019-_-LearnMore-Live

I might head down to the Mac and Cheese Festival and see if I can get a prize


----------



## Days In the Sun

Tinkershelly said:


> So today is Happy Any Day.  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splas...oken-_-42911_HappyAnyDay2019-_-LearnMore-Live
> 
> I might head down to the Mac and Cheese Festival and see if I can get a prize



Happy Any Day for airmilesshops.ca is 10x points for today only.


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro shop
6 boxes of ice cream treats =75 airmiles
1 3x Brita water filter = 20 airmiles
Threshold spend $50.00 get =25 airmiles
Total airmiles =123
I just wish Metro wouldn't take forever to post their miles.
Happy Weekend everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Anyone winning anything on the HappyAnyDay social media contests?


----------



## CanadianKrista

I asked, and now I am the one that won! I just won 1000 Airmiles on Instagram!


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> I asked, and now I am the one that won! I just won 1000 Airmiles on Instagram!


Congrats Hon!
The DIS Boards are as social media as I get.lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Gigi22 said:


> Surveys that give AMs are from Rewarding Your Opinions.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## TammyLynn33

Aww thank you .. I love it. It saddens me when they really decline but I get so much joy from seeing a glimpse of their old selves..
It def is hard work and then coming home to a little guy with special needs it’s repetitive and I may be taking a break soon 



ottawamom said:


> You both are very special people. Thank you for all you do for your clients in their last years of life. Caregivers are special people but those who care for those with Dementia are a step above. Thank you.


----------



## pigletto

CanadianKrista said:


> I asked, and now I am the one that won! I just won 1000 Airmiles on Instagram!


Woohooooo!!!
Congratulations to you !


----------



## bababear_50

Fancy cat bowl for my Cat grand baby (Lady Grey) for Christmas......25 percent off
375 airmiles..............HappyAnyDay Promo.......

Ritzenhoff Porcelain Cat Food Bowl by Chung


Only the very best is good enough for a pet owner's little darling. The luxurious new feeding bowl is the perfect accessory for the discerning four-legged friend. Simply adorable for all kings and queens on four paws. This sophisticated new feeding bowl is also this season's must-have for all velvet-pawed divas and are a lovely way for sophisticats to enjoy their gourmet food in style. The ideal accessory for all cat lovers and luxury cats.


Material: Highest quality porcelain
Anti-slip silicone ring on base
Dishwasher Safe
Dimensions: 6 x 17cm

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> You both are very special people. Thank you for all you do for your clients in their last years of life. Caregivers are special people but those who care for those with Dementia are a step above. Thank you.


Thanks.... I run my business within an LTC   and the folks that are in the  secured unit are my absolute favourite.  We have a great group in there, I enjoy my time with them and I hope they enjoy their time with me.  There are a ton of difficult moments but you have to have a sense of humour about it.  I've been there nearly 15 years and don't think I could go back to the real world.


----------



## tgropp

When was the last time that Sobeys had the air miles promotion on gift cards other than a Sobeys gift card. It was nice when you got air miles for Keg etc


----------



## ottawamom

Old Navy late August, late July they had A&W and in May they had Hudson Bay. Those are three I've purchased in the recent months aside from Sobeys. There may be others but I've only made note of those I purchased.


----------



## ottawamom

DS is bringing his girlfriend home for dinner for the first time. I've been banished from mentioning Airmiles or Disney for the evening. What on earth am I going to talk about? I guess he wants to wait a while before the "crazy" comes out.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> DS is bringing his girlfriend home for dinner for the first time. I've been banished from mentioning Airmiles or Disney for the evening. What on earth am I going to talk about? I guess he wants to wait a while before the "crazy" comes out.



Oh this is the funniest thing I have read in a while!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> DS is bringing his girlfriend home for dinner for the first time. I've been banished from mentioning Airmiles or Disney for the evening. What on earth am I going to talk about? I guess he wants to wait a while before the "crazy" comes out.


And if the girlfriend brings up AM or Disney .....book the church ASAP


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> And if the girlfriend brings up AM or Disney .....book the church ASAP


Yes indeed! That’s a keeper!’


----------



## damo

One half decent AM earner at Sobeys this week are Tums.  The little rolls of them (a 3 pack) are $2.19 and it is buy 2 get 25 AMs.


----------



## ottawamom

Dinner update. We passed inspection and I didn't bring up the topic of Airmiles, my son did when I told him I went to Sobeys to get the roast. She's a lovely girl that I think we will be seeing more of at Sunday diinner.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I worry about these says coming up . We are just getting to this point. Ds17 has a gfa couple years ago but it only lasted a few months . Luckily last year he focused on school work and sports . I feel like I’m gong to be very picky when it comes to him ha ha but with my daughter 13 I’ll be like take her please ha ha ha 
QUOTE="ottawamom, post: 61075871, member: 83558"]
Dinner update. We passed inspection and I didn't bring up the topic of Airmiles, my son did when I told him I went to Sobeys to get the roast. She's a lovely girl that I think we will be seeing more of at Sunday diinner.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't think I could have refreshed my email more often than I have today.  Started about 8 and then about every 15 minutes till 9:30 and then wherever I stopped to catch my breath.  Rexall has let me down 2 weeks in a row now! I have a list of things that I really need to pick up but,  you know,  AIRMILES! Hubby came with me last night so I wasn't able to push my transaction any further than $50.65, he doesn't like the zigzagging back and forth clutching my phone and muttering. 

hope everyone is muddling along thru this mini drought.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> I worry about these says coming up . We are just getting to this point. Ds17 has a gfa couple years ago but it only lasted a few months . Luckily last year he focused on school work and sports . I feel like I’m gong to be very picky when it comes to him ha ha but with my daughter 13 I’ll be like take her please ha



*omg I hear you on that one! We thought it was bad with our daughter but when her girlfriend moved in with us for about 6 months while they were looking for an apartment I was ready to pull my hair out! Relatively new relationship,  both in heavy university course loads.  The girlfriend hadn't come out to her family by this point (totally oblivious to the fact that they had been a couple for a year!) So we got to help her navigate that semi disaster.  
2 Christmases ago they found themselves without a home and they moved back in for a month,  with their cat,  and while they were married by this point and not much trouble anyone who has lived with more than one female knows what happens once a month ...   *


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall spend $50.00 on Wednesday Sept 18th (One Day Only).
get 100 airmiles
coupon is on the airmiles website
Hugs
Mel

Current flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1329876


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I've been home for two weeks (or so) now... and I want to go back. Or on a cruise, cruise would be more relaxing I think. So come on airmiles! I need to boost those up so I can get a trip planned! Considering doing Universal/SeaWorld combo or one of those plus a cruise, or just a cruise... If I had lots of airmiles I'd consider doing an all inclusive I think. 

Oh maybe that Wednesday only will come out with something to combine it with? I could do that, it's pay day so I'll have money for a little bit  

Also, seeing as the new GE ride has been having some really short wait times (saw a post where someone got on in 10 minutes), I'm wondering if people are waiting for ride two, there are more hurricanes approaching I'm not keeping track of, or it's not doing as well as it could be and in that case maybe we'll get some good Canadian ticket deals coming up.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> Also, seeing as the new GE ride has been having some really short wait times (saw a post where someone got on in 10 minutes), I'm wondering if people are waiting for ride two, there are more hurricanes approaching I'm not keeping track of, or it's not doing as well as it could be and in that case maybe we'll get some good Canadian ticket deals coming up.



I was thinking the same.  Listened to Disunplugged on the weekend, attendence is way down (high price increases food/tickets/parking/resort prices, people holding off until GE second ride and WDW's 50th 2021) and expected recession coming??? Started before the hurricane although I'm sure this is also a factor.  I'm expecting to hear a Canadian deal. BTW, podcast said Universal is way down as well (new Hagrid's ride a walk on as well).


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> I was thinking the same.  Listened to Disunplugged on the weekend, attendence is way down (high price increases food/tickets/parking/resort prices, people holding off until GE second ride and WDW's 50th 2021) and expected recession coming??? Started before the hurricane although I'm sure this is also a factor.  I'm expecting to hear a Canadian deal. BTW, podcast said Universal is way down as well (new Hagrid's ride a walk on as well).



I'd like to do a two week vacation, one week at Disney and a week at Universal/SeaWorld/Busch Gardens (because kiddo is determined to ride all the coasters there... I may need a sedative to get me on them though  ).  So if they come out with some good deals... I'm all on board. But I guess we have to wait and see. 

We got a glimpse of GE, I mean we were there and it looks cool, but the one ride was still a long wait so we didn't do it, and the droid build is expensive, and the rest was cool and all, but I'm not sure what we were supposed to DO there. Wander around?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok so I'm super happy about Rexall but,  has anyone else looked at the coupon? The date on the site is August 18th but the coupon says 28th! 

I'm gonna do an online chat to sort that out and once I have both coupons (fingers crossed Rexall has one up soon to stack) I'll create a post to have everything in one place before Wednesday rolls around. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And POOF, like that, they've fixed the coupon to have the correct date now *


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall spend $50.00 on Wednesday Sept 18th (One Day Only).
> get 100 airmiles
> coupon is on the airmiles website
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Current flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1329876



Finally, I was waiting for that.


----------



## kerreyn

Does anyone have a link for the Sept. 18 Rexall coupon, or can you steer me in the right direction? I don't see it on the Air Miles site...


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Does anyone have a link for the Sept. 18 Rexall coupon, or can you steer me in the right direction? I don't see it on the Air Miles site...



This might work?

Rexall, Wednesday September 18 coupon, spend $50 get 100 airmiles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Well I've been home for two weeks (or so) now... and I want to go back. Or on a cruise, cruise would be more relaxing I think. So come on airmiles! I need to boost those up so I can get a trip planned! Considering doing Universal/SeaWorld combo or one of those plus a cruise, or just a cruise... If I had lots of airmiles I'd consider doing an all inclusive I think.
> 
> Oh maybe that Wednesday only will come out with something to combine it with? I could do that, it's pay day so I'll have money for a little bit
> 
> Also, seeing as the new GE ride has been having some really short wait times (saw a post where someone got on in 10 minutes), I'm wondering if people are waiting for ride two, there are more hurricanes approaching I'm not keeping track of, or it's not doing as well as it could be and in that case maybe we'll get some good Canadian ticket deals coming up.


Just yesterday I was having the 'I NEED to go back' thoughts.  I went so far as to look at flights.  If I can still book a cheap flight about 2 weeks out I'll seriously consider the first weekend in December.  Time wise Frontier has great flights....I can go Thursday night after work and come back on Monday afternoon (I don't work Mondays).  DD has never had a chance to see the Christmas stuff.  DH might be going to visit his family for two weeks in November so he can't say anything about me going back to WDW.

There are several articles out in the last week about how SWGE is not doing any where near the projections.  The general vibe is that people are holding off until it's 100% finished.  The Dorian threat on opening weekend caused a large number of cancelations.....I think the estimate was about 35%.   I can say from experience that WDW across the board was pretty quiet that weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Does anyone have a link for the Sept. 18 Rexall coupon, or can you steer me in the right direction? I don't see it on the Air Miles site...


*Sorry, I didn't share it yet because I haven't really had access to a computer till now! I'll make a post tomorrow with both (yup, the Duck is fairly confident that Rexall will have one as well)


Oh i just noticed that it's been posted for you!*


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> This might work?
> 
> Rexall, Wednesday September 18 coupon, spend $50 get 100 airmiles.



Thank you! I couldn't find it for the life of me!


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone done the Cash in 95AM get 30 AM bonus at Sobeys or Foodland. I was just curious to hear if the bonus AM showed up on your receipt.
> 
> I went to Foodland yesterday and cashed in 95AM but nothing other than the use of the 95AM, $10 off showed on the receipt. (easy enough to prove down the road) I was just wondering what others were seeing on their receipts.


Nothing about it on my receipt, either. I'm assuming that they will post it...some time? 


Donald - my hero said:


> *hope everyone is muddling along thru this mini drought.*


I've been getting discouraged. Things seem to be more work than its worth at this moment. Presidents Choice on the other hand has over $250 ready to be spent (probably for Christmas) It could be because I don't really even have a plan for my AM. 


dancin Disney style said:


> There are several articles out in the last week about how SWGE is not doing any where near the projections.  The general vibe is that people are holding off until it's 100% finished.  The Dorian threat on opening weekend caused a large number of cancelations.....I think the estimate was about 35%.   I can say from experience that WDW across the board was pretty quiet that weekend.


My sister was there last week. She had a blast because she really didn't have waits at all. I think SWGE 30 minutes or less. I believe she mentioned that signs _said_ it was 40, but was definitely a shorter wait than that.


----------



## pigletto

I don’t think those low crowds are going to stay low. I think people were trying to avoid the craziness of the SWGE opening , plus Hurricane Dorian cancellations, plus September is lower crowds to begin with.
Every major blog is screeching from the rooftops about how low the crowds are right now , which should drive up the bookings. And we are heading into October Food and Wine / MNSSHP season. I think we will see a big correction soon .
Though it’s looking like early December when the second ride opens might be when they finally see the big crowds. People have been posting for months that there is nothing available on property for the first week of December. That’s Pop Warner too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*found the coupon on the Rexall website for tomorrow! I'll put together a post at some point before bed tonight. Time to make shopping lists and get ready to rack up the miles. *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *found the coupon on the Rexall website for tomorrow! I'll put together a post at some point before bed tonight. Time to make shopping lists and get ready to rack up the miles. *



New Rexall survey coupon link, it has changed from the one of Post #1:

Rexall survey coupon, $5 off when you spend $25, expires October 8, 2019


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> New Rexall survey coupon link, it has changed from the one of Post #1:
> 
> Rexall survey coupon, $5 off when you spend $25, expires October 8, 2019


*that was part of yesterday's constant refreshing as well! Heck even started that last week,  the last time i checked was around 8 last night and it was still showing Sept 11th . It's typically the exact same url for the entire year but doesn't get updated in time maybe twice a year (always when I want to try to use it  ) thanks for letting us know it's active once again!!!

cheeky Rexall,  it's a different url now,  I'm thinking they're working hard at closing loopholes*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *that was part of yesterday's constant refreshing as well! Heck even started that last week,  the last time i checked was around 8 last night and it was still showing Sept 11th . It's typically the exact same url for the entire year but doesn't get updated in time maybe twice a year (always when I want to try to use it  ) thanks for letting us know it's active once again!!!*



2+ years ago, the link name changed every month, link had date of new coupon in it.  This morning, seeing it as September 11 still, I decided to do a survey in hopes of still getting one.  Sure enough, link is  date specific.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> There are several articles out in the last week about how SWGE is not doing any where near the projections. The general vibe is that people are holding off until it's 100% finished.



I am so hyped for SWGE but I am waiting because I am hoping that the ROR ride will be as phenomenal as it sounds. As much as I love Star Wars I know I cannot convince DH to go more than once in the next few years. The cost to go to Disney for our family of four has become so expensive, never mind the USD exchange that I just cant get him to go. I think what pushed him over the edge was paying almost a hundred USD for 4 really dry and tasteless burgers, fries and drinks at Cosmic Rays during the last time we went to MVMCP.  Thank goodness for Air Miles and all of you guys. I have one 5 day non expiring pass that I purchased a while back when you all suggested "investing" in them before they changed to expiring. It is my little bit of a dream that I am holding on to!


----------



## Aladora

I'm about to put in an order for $200+ at Staples...anyone know of an airmiles coupon for Staples.ca?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

alohamom said:


> Thank goodness for Air Miles and all of you guys. I have one 5 day non expiring pass that I purchased a while back when you all suggested "investing" in them before they changed to expiring. It is my little bit of a dream that I am holding on to!



I'm in a similar boat.  I was able to snag two of those non expiring ones.  I'm hoping that between AM, PC points, and other cc rewards...we can do a trip fairly cheap.  I keep pricing out different ways to go there.  I keep hinting about how much they would love to go ( hubby and boys have never been there ) and that once he went he would want to go back ( which he always said he would hate Mexico...and he LOVED our trip ) and he knows I'm right   lol  

So for now...I'll keep dreaming...planning and changing plans...and keep squirreling away my rewards, funds from upcycling furniture.  It's just hard for him to justify a trip like that when we have financial goals that we are close to achieving in 2 years once the youngest graduates and being debt free.  But I will keep dreaming to get through our long cold ugly winters


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> ... we have financial goals that we are close to achieving in 2 years once the youngest graduates and being debt free.



#lifegoals


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm in a similar boat.  I was able to snag two of those non expiring ones.  I'm hoping that between AM, PC points, and other cc rewards...we can do a trip fairly cheap.  I keep pricing out different ways to go there.  I keep hinting about how much they would love to go ( hubby and boys have never been there ) and that once he went he would want to go back ( which he always said he would hate Mexico...and he LOVED our trip ) and he knows I'm right   lol
> 
> So for now...I'll keep dreaming...planning and changing plans...and keep squirreling away my rewards, funds from upcycling furniture.  It's just hard for him to justify a trip like that when we have financial goals that we are close to achieving in 2 years once the youngest graduates and being debt free.  But I will keep dreaming to get through our long cold ugly winters



debt free is a huge deal!!


----------



## pigletto

I’m with all of you. Financial goals have changed big time, we just bought a house, we are working on being debt free ( except for mortgage ). Nothing about these goals says “Hey, lets travel!”  However I also feel  very strongly about enjoying life while we’re healthy and able and  our kids want to come with us. I won’t get this time back. So we are trying to find a balance. 
We are working  PC, Airmiles, and Credit Card rewards for all they are worth . Between gifts, rewards, couponing , cash back apps, staying offsite, being willing to cook on vacation etc , our next trip will be under $600 Canadian for three of us .. the rest was done without taking from the regular budget. That was two years of accumulating though. 
 I’m already accumulating miles and points for some other trip in 2021. It’s less frequent and doesn’t have to cost a lot out of pocket. We just work too hard and we are too worn out to never have any time away . There’s a balance and rewards programs help me find it .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> I’m with all of you. Financial goals have changed big time, we just bought a house, we are working on being debt free ( except for mortgage ). Nothing about these goals says “Hey, lets travel!”  However I also feel  very strongly about enjoying life while we’re healthy and able and  our kids want to come with us. I won’t get this time back. So we are trying to find a balance.
> We are working  PC, Airmiles, and Credit Card rewards for all they are worth . Between gifts, rewards, couponing , cash back apps, staying offsite, being willing to cook on vacation etc , our next trip will be under $600 Canadian for three of us .. the rest was done without taking from the regular budget. That was two years of accumulating though.
> I’m already accumulating miles and points for some other trip in 2021. It’s less frequent and doesn’t have to cost a lot out of pocket. We just work too hard and we are too worn out to never have any time away . There’s a balance and rewards programs help me find it .



All of this applies to me as well!  DH would rather just stay home and do nothing and pay bills. I tell him "Okay, but what if when we finally are debt free we can't walk or take an airplane, have no one around to make memories with, etc"  Life can very quickly pass you by in a flash...


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> We are working  PC, Airmiles, and Credit Card rewards for all they are worth . Between gifts, rewards, couponing , cash back apps, staying offsite, being willing to cook on vacation etc , our next trip will be under $600 Canadian for three of us .. the rest was done without taking from the regular budget. That was two years of accumulating though.



That's awesome!!

I'm starting anew with PC and Air Miles.  My Air Miles are currently at 1,256 miles and I have $41 in PC Optimum.  I need to save up for August's 2020 cruise miscellaneous expenses (luggage, uber, drinks, spending money) and James & I made definite plans for the Awaga Canyon Train Tour in Sepember 2020.  He really wants to do this.  We were suppose to a couple years back but did not.  Now I read that unless another agreement/contract is made, the current 10 year contract ends after the 2020 Tourism season and the tour future is in the wind.  I changed my husband's Air Miles card to cash miles and will "cash out" and put aside that money, along with the PC money, for both those trips.  In the meantime, my Air Miles card will stay dream and save up for an Alaska cruise probably 3 years or so down the road.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday August 18th*
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052500
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 comes from the Airmiles, both on the website and by tomorrow the APP, barcode is  417000052494
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer*
* Just the barcode *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was doing the Rexall post, trying to get  it done before i need to leave to go get purdy (ok, hair cut, about as close to anything beauty related for me  ) and the dang phone rang. My mom can talk about the same stuff for EVER .. let me know if any error in links slipped past me!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you for the Rexall coupon links Jacqueline!  I was thinking of Shoppers today (20X on $40) or tomorrow (20X on $50) but Rexall will net more.  Hmm... I might do both.  We can always use M&M foods around here.


----------



## ottawamom

List is ready, coupons in hand, I'm just waiting for tomorrow so I can shop and earn more than 20AM in a transaction.


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh boy, now to make a Rexall list! gotta get back in the game


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> So for now...I'll keep dreaming...planning and changing plans...and keep squirreling away my rewards, funds from upcycling furniture.  It's just hard for him to justify a trip like that when we have financial goals that we are close to achieving in 2 years once the youngest graduates and being debt free.  But I will keep dreaming to get through our long cold ugly winters



I can understand having financial goals and think  it's important but never wait to enjoy life because no one knows if they will live long enough or be healthy enough to do it later on.  I've learned the hard way that you can never get time back.  I'm fortunate that I have no debts but I would never pass on taking a vacation or doing something fun with my family even if it meant taking on some debt.


----------



## bababear_50

Making my Rexall list
so far
M&Ms $50.00 spend,,lots I can pick up for this.............

Here I'm stuck a bit,,,coming up short.......................................
Tea bags (Tetley) 4.99--5.99
Milk (Natrel)2.99 to 3.99
Nestle 100's mini chocolate bars--work related 14.99 a box
Hydrasense 15.00--to 20.00 a bottle
Hmmm............................ short about $15.00 ---$20.00....time to go through the flyer and see if I can come up with something else.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Making my Rexall list
> so far
> M&M 50.00 spend,,lots I can pick up
> 
> Here I'm stuck a bit,,,coming up short.......................................
> Tea bags (Tetley)
> Milk (Natrel)
> Nestle 100's mini chocolate bars--work related
> Hydrasense
> Hmmm............................ short about $20.00
> Hugs
> Mel


I know the 2 Rexalls that I have been to lately have the 36 pack of Halloween size Pringles for $13.00.  My nephew takes them to work as his snack and the best thing is they don't get crunched.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I know the 2 Rexalls that I have been to lately have the 36 pack of Halloween size Pringles for $13.00.  My nephew takes them to work as his snack and the best thing is they don't get crunched.



I like this idea,,BUT I like pringles chips,,, and will probably eat all 36 packs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I am doing a candy guessing game fundraiser for Halloween,,maybe now is the time to pick up all the candy I need to fill the beverage dispenser,,,this is what it looks like....
 4 litres
Thanks for the idea!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I thought my Rexall list would be mostly M&M foods but we need eggs, bread, folgers coffee, soap, milk, cheese, butter and kleenex.   If I need more to add up to $50 then I throw in something from M&M's.  The food, not the candy.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ontario Airmiles posting question

Has anyone had anything after Sept 3rd post for Metro,,I am now waiting on 3 Metro shops to post.
Thanks Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario Airmiles posting question
> 
> Has anyone had anything after Sept 3rd post for Metro,,I am now waiting on 3 Metro shops to post.
> Thanks Mel


*Metro is TERRIBLE at posting! It's up to the individual stores to send their batch to Airmiles and i have no idea why it isn't done automatically like any other sponsor. Our store can take up to 6 weeks to post and then BOOM a ton of them show up. Shop at a different store and they post within a week. My last Metro post is August 24th, i have 5 receipts on my desk waiting to be checked off.*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario Airmiles posting question
> 
> Has anyone had anything after Sept 3rd post for Metro,,I am now waiting on 3 Metro shops to post.
> Thanks Mel



I had Metro post September 11. Probably just your store missing a week. They'll be there.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Metro is TERRIBLE at posting! It's up to the individual stores to send their batch to Airmiles and i have no idea why it isn't done automatically like any other sponsor. Our store can take up to 6 weeks to post and then BOOM a ton of them show up. Shop at a different store and they post within a week. My last Metro post is August 24th, i have 5 receipts on my desk waiting to be checked off.*





ottawamom said:


> I had Metro post September 11. Probably just your store missing a week. They'll be there.



Wow ,,good to know but disappointing that it takes so long,,thanks for sharing your knowledge and information,,I appreciate it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1330804

Sobeys Urban Fresh On

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1330601

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1330597




Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1330914


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Ontario Airmiles posting question
> 
> Has anyone had anything after Sept 3rd post for Metro,,I am now waiting on 3 Metro shops to post.
> Thanks Mel



I received postings last night dated Sept 6 and Sept 10.


----------



## mort1331

Yup i am still waiting for Foodland to post. Not worth the hike for me


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm excited about Rexall! Will be heading out at lunch so hopefully someone will go before me and post if both coupons do really work  I'm taking a friend lol... I sent her the coupons. 

I'm looking to move next year (still renting, but new places that are currently under construction and much more efficient) and have been told they will be ready "mid-2020". I'm just wondering if that will be like May or September… If it's September we may be able to squeeze in a trip this winter (especially if I can get some AM to offset the cost). I need more AM!!  I'll need to review the Sobeys flyer more closely I think. And Metro, though neither one had anything great. Every little bit helps


----------



## CanadianKrista

Spent $52 and got 214 AM at Rexall this morning - both coupons definitely worked.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Spent $52.70 pre-tax and received 206 AM this morning.  Both coupons worked.  I had no trouble adding up to $50.  In fact, I never did resort to M&M Foods like I thought I would be.

I bought 2 loaves bread, 2 kleenex packages, 2 del monte fruit cups, cheese, eggs, milk, shaving cream (extra 4 miles on L+G app), 10 bars soap and coffee.  The coffee was a couple of dollars more than I usually spend but my husband is out of coffee and it only put me over that couple of dollars.  Worth it for the 200 miles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I can understand having financial goals and think it's important but never wait to enjoy life because no one knows if they will live long enough or be healthy enough to do it later on. I've learned the hard way that you can never get time back. I'm fortunate that I have no debts but I would never pass on taking a vacation or doing something fun with my family even if it meant taking on some debt.



Yup...I agree!!!!  I do say it often when we discuss travelling.  We are just trying to be responsible and get out debt gone.  He is softening, as he just returned from a fly in fishing trip with the oldest son.  So he is coming around.  When we total up that trip...I can then say...WELL...guess how much it will cost us to go to Orlando lol


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Rexall. Kiddo will be happy to have chips and cheesies again. I need to get back in practice because I spent $60 instead of $50 before taxes, miscalculated. Oh well! I'm happy to be getting some AM again. After they post I need to remember to switch my cash/dream ratio again. 

Stopped at McDonalds to get lunch, I haven't eaten there since before Disney and it really doesn't taste as good as I remember. Oh well, guess I'll save some money not eating there any more!


----------



## ottawamom

I don't go to McDonald's much anymore mainly because it is just so expensive. It used to be a cheap option for food. That and I've reached an age where I just can't digest that food the way I used to. Sometimes I do get a craving for say a Big Mac but after eating it I feel like I'm good for the next year.

I just finished reviewing the flyers. Pretty slim pickings this week. I don't really need groceries so I'm just stocking up on things DS will eat while we're away. Hopefully there won't be a tornado this year and the power will stay on. It can't happen two years in a row can it?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We buy from the value menu - McDoubles, Jr McChicken, etc   Those sandwiches aren't much smaller than the "regular" size ones, but they are much cheaper.


----------



## ottawamom

Oh I know but even those aren't a cheap meal anymore. DH and I will pick up a couple of chicken sandwiches when traveling no fries and that is reasonable. We had breakfast this summer and it was close to $15 (too much for a McDonalds breakfast, I'd rather go to A&W.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm so glad I went to Rexall's today.  There's nothing in the flyers for AM or PC really.  We only have a couple packages of meat left in the freezer however and I have meat offers for PC.  I'll stock up on chicken/beef/pork and maybe buy a turkey as well for next month.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We buy from the value menu - McDoubles, Jr McChicken, etc   Those sandwiches aren't much smaller than the "regular" size ones, but they are much cheaper.



I normally do the McDoubles but I had a coupon so I got an Angus burger (and am trying hard not to nap at my desk now).


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ottawamom said:


> Oh I know but even those aren't a cheap meal anymore. DH and I will pick up a couple of chicken sandwiches when traveling no fries and that is reasonable. We had breakfast this summer and it was close to $15 (too much for a McDonalds breakfast, I'd rather go to A&W.



My family tends to go to A&W more often as well. 1 vegan, 2 vegetarians, and 1 meat eater in the family so we go there for Beyond Burgers. Right now they have them on sale for $3.99, no coupon needed. 

My youngest has been asking me to get her a Beyond Burger all week but we still have 2 Hello Fresh meals in the fridge to make first.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*two transactions at Rexall and walked out with 414 miles! I got distracted chatting with a cashier and my 2nd transaction was waaay short so back to the shelves to find enough to get the full sale,  oopsie!

when I was done I wrote down detailed instructions to find us so she can join the hunt.  Please be gentle when you learn that she has no interest in Disney *


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall. Spent $53.93, and earned 112AM. The coupon that I printed off from a previous post was the same UPC as the load and go coupon.  I should have double checked before - I just looked at the Rexall coupon that @Donald - my hero posted, and it had a different UPC.  ARGH!


----------



## kitntrip

In 9 days, my family and I are heading to WDW for a week. Looking forward to hot sun and Galaxy's Edge! Watch all the AM deals come out after I leave.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to the Rexall with M & M Express. The cashier would not scan the second coupon, so I got only 102 AM. I let it go. No time to do another shop. There’s only one Rexall that I know would scan more than one coupon. Can anyone share his or her Rexall in Toronto that allows coupons to stack? I may have to travel far for that. TIA!


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shops,,,there is never a guarantee that the person will scan all your coupons ....today the lady at one store said to me they are both the same and I said "just please scan them both as the UPC codes are different".....BUT I never know whether or not one of these days one of the cashiers will refuse.
At two of the Rexall's I shop at they insist that they need to keep the printed coupons???
I actually don't understand their reluctance as I mean if Airmiles and Rexall didn't want this to happen believe me it wouldn't,,,,they'd close the loophole,,,, until then I am going to keep trying it.
I shop in Mississauga at three different Rexall's.

1375 Southdown Rd #1, Mississauga, ON L5J 2Z1,,,lovely people

3010 Thomas St, Mississauga, ON L5M 0R4 (want their printed coupons and question sometimes)

3221 Derry Rd W #16, Mississauga, ON L5N 7L7 (there is a cashier that thinks she is the *Airmiles Police* and I hate getting her). Last time the manager told her off for complaining that people were getting an extra 100 airmiles ,,,she said *hey if the customer is happy why complain..I'm not calling airmiles to tell them about a computer glitch*.

I am sorry some people are being refused.
Hugs to you
Mel

I was able to do 3 shops today =600 airmiles.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> My Rexall shops,,,there is never a guarantee that the person will scan all your coupons ....today the lady at one store said to me they are both the same and I said "just please scan them both as the UPC codes are different".....BUT I never know whether or not one of these days one of the cashiers will refuse.
> At two of the Rexall's I shop at they insist that they need to keep the printed coupons???
> I actually don't understand their reluctance as I mean if Airmiles and Rexall didn't want this to happen believe me it wouldn't,,,,they'd close the loophole,,,, until then I am going to keep trying it.
> I shop in Mississauga at three different Rexall's.
> 1375 Southdown Rd #1, Mississauga, ON L5J 2Z1
> 3010 Thomas St, Mississauga, ON L5M 0R4
> 3221 Derry Rd W #16, Mississauga, ON L5N 7L7
> 
> I am sorry some people are being refused.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Thanks Mel! My BIL lives in Mississauga. Maybe I should visit him more!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks Mel! My BIL lives in Mississauga. Maybe I should visit him more!



Sounds like a great idea.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now to make a promise to myself...................................................
I do solemnly swear not to spend the Dream airmiles I am saving for a computer NO matter how good something in the Dream catalogue looks.(the cat bowl was so cute though).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I went to the Rexall with M & M Express. The cashier would not scan the second coupon, so I got only 102 AM. I let it go. No time to do another shop. There’s only one Rexall that I know would scan more than one coupon. Can anyone share his or her Rexall in Toronto that allows coupons to stack? I may have to travel far for that. TIA!


*I have great luck with the Rexall on Queen at University but that's really "IN" Toronto! The one in College Park (College at Bay) is hit & miss, they will scan them but get leery! The one in the Atrium (Bay & Dundas) OMG, could they be any smaller and less organized!?! nope, not using coupons there. And the one in the PATH right under One King West (don't ask me which part that actually is) oh heck NO, they don't even like to scan my card, been there twice, never again!

Those are the ones i've hit up when I'm in the city for my appointments. I like to spread my shopping around *


----------



## bababear_50

National Cheeseburger Day
This year, McDonald’s Canada is extending its National Cheeseburger Day celebrations to a weeklong event. My McD’s app users can get a free cheeseburger, with any purchase of $1 or more, from Sept. 18 to 24. The deal is limited to one per person.

https://www.toronto.com/whatson-sto...s-cheeseburger-for-national-cheeseburger-day/
Nice but I'm a A&W Teen Burger kind of girl.
I used to work for A&W as a teen (Old Port Credit River front one),,fell into a Root Beer vat one evening and have never drank a root beer since.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I haven't been shopping online on in-store in 7 days, which also means I haven't earned any airmiles in a week.

Today, Rexall, spent $45, earned 202 airmiles.  Sobeys, spent $33, cashed in airmiles on 3 different cards, 90 airmiles to come.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I hit Rexall after work.  Grabbed a large bottle of vitamins for DD who seems to be sick all the time lately, some Febreeze, some dishwasher tabs, some protein bars and M&M Beef stroganoff for dinner.  Shopping done dinner will be done it 4 minutes...spent $52.00 pre tax...earned 202 Miles.  Now on to dinner, a hot bath with a good book and my day is complete.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have great luck with the Rexall on Queen at University but that's really "IN" Toronto! The one in College Park (College at Bay) is hit & miss, they will scan them but get leery! The one in the Atrium (Bay & Dundas) OMG, could they be any smaller and less organized!?! nope, not using coupons there. And the one in the PATH right under One King West (don't ask me which part that actually is) oh heck NO, they don't even like to scan my card, been there twice, never again!
> 
> Those are the ones i've hit up when I'm in the city for my appointments. I like to spread my shopping around *


Thanks Jacqueline!


----------



## ottawamom

kitntrip said:


> In 9 days, my family and I are heading to WDW for a week. Looking forward to hot sun and Galaxy's Edge! Watch all the AM deals come out after I leave.


Exactly, those staying in Canada will have a fabulous Blue Friday with a super dipping Rexall Wednesday when I am away. Stupid me booked our flights for Friday - following Saturday so I miss 2 Fridays. Oh well. 

I was looking at the temperatures for where we are going in Texas and today it was pushing 50C with the humidity. I hope it cools down a little before we get there. My blood has started thickening up already with the cool mornings we've been having. Oh well I will embrace the sweat because I will have to embrace the freeze for the coming months afterwards. I might have to get away somewhere south this winter.


----------



## damo

AngelDisney said:


> I went to the Rexall with M & M Express. The cashier would not scan the second coupon, so I got only 102 AM. I let it go. No time to do another shop. There’s only one Rexall that I know would scan more than one coupon. Can anyone share his or her Rexall in Toronto that allows coupons to stack? I may have to travel far for that. TIA!



My daughter goes to the Rexall in the Path on King and it has self scanners.  You can scan all the coupons you want.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> My daughter goes to the Rexall in the Path on King and it has self scanners.  You can scan all the coupons you want.


*which one is this? I get turned around down there! I mentioned having bad luck at one but they didn't have self scan ... mind you I did give up on that location and they could easily have renovated. The one up on the actual street is fairly decent though. *


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *which one is this? I get turned around down there! I mentioned having bad luck at one but they didn't have self scan ... mind you I did give up on that location and they could easily have renovated. The one up on the actual street is fairly decent though. *



I think it is the one in First Canadian Place down in the Path.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> My daughter goes to the Rexall in the Path on King and it has self scanners.  You can scan all the coupons you want.


Even better! It’s good to know.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally finished updating the flyer links in the first post. Here's the ones not already provided by Mel. Quick glance shows that Rexall's anniversary sale starts on Friday with lots of offers!

Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer*
*Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> My daughter goes to the Rexall in the Path on King and it has self scanners.  You can scan all the coupons you want.



Too funny!  Oh wouldn't that be nice, no more "luck of the draw" cashier issues.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1330835not sure I'm up to another shop but will look over the flyer this afternoon.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

AngelDisney said:


> Even better! It’s good to know.


The store at First Canadian Place has a self checkout as does the one in the Metrocentre, according to my daughter.  Both are in the Path, underground.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *which one is this? I get turned around down there! I mentioned having bad luck at one but they didn't have self scan ... mind you I did give up on that location and they could easily have renovated. The one up on the actual street is fairly decent though. *


There is another one in the Path in Brookfield Place....Front/Bay


----------



## Donald - my hero

*sooo,  are we saying that the Rexall stores that have self checkout will let you scan the coupons?!?! If so, this is a game changer for me! I know there are a lot of people who dislike self check for numerous reasons,  and I get that,  but for those of us who deal with social anxiety it's great to be able to decide when and how much we are able to interact with others.  I'm not very often anywhere other than our own city on Wednesdays,  you know,  Rexall rampage days,  but when I'm in Toronto I'm already at peak level for people overload and self check is perfect!*


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> My Rexall shops,,,there is never a guarantee that the person will scan all your coupons ....today the lady at one store said to me they are both the same and I said "just please scan them both as the UPC codes are different".....BUT I never know whether or not one of these days one of the cashiers will refuse.
> At two of the Rexall's I shop at they insist that they need to keep the printed coupons???
> I actually don't understand their reluctance as I mean if Airmiles and Rexall didn't want this to happen believe me it wouldn't,,,,they'd close the loophole,,,, until then I am going to keep trying it.
> I shop in Mississauga at three different Rexall's.
> 
> 1375 Southdown Rd #1, Mississauga, ON L5J 2Z1,,,lovely people
> 
> 3010 Thomas St, Mississauga, ON L5M 0R4 (want their printed coupons and question sometimes)
> 
> 3221 Derry Rd W #16, Mississauga, ON L5N 7L7 (there is a cashier that thinks she is the *Airmiles Police* and I hate getting her). Last time the manager told her off for complaining that people were getting an extra 100 airmiles ,,,she said *hey if the customer is happy why complain..I'm not calling airmiles to tell them about a computer glitch*.
> 
> I am sorry some people are being refused.
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> 
> I was able to do 3 shops today =600 airmiles.


That's interesting that they would refuse to scan coupons. At a Rexall location in Ottawa, the cashier scanned them for me and informed me with a smile that I had gotten 200 points! I didn't have any trouble with the coupon.


----------



## alohamom

https://www.rexall.ca/anniversarycontest
ohhhhh Rexall AM contest! 

grand prize is 11,500 AMs

3 secondary prizes of 5000 AMs


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> That's interesting that they would refuse to scan coupons. At the Rexall location on Merivale in Ottawa, they had posted the coupons behind the cashier and she scanned them without me saying anything and informed me with a smile that I had gotten 200 points! I didn't even have to refer to the coupon.


I've trained them well. That's my usual store. But shh! keep our little gem a secret.  to Dis and the Canadian Threads.


----------



## hdrolfe

They really updated the travel hub (searching for hotels). I mean it's nice to see how many airmiles versus how much $$ it would cost, but I'm having a harder time sorting. I used to sort by distance from the airport and I can't seem to figure that out now. It does look pretty though.

edit - I am happy to see more than just Best Westerns listed now though


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> They really updated the travel hub (searching for hotels). I mean it's nice to see how many airmiles versus how much $$ it would cost, but I'm having a harder time sorting. I used to sort by distance from the airport and I can't seem to figure that out now. It does look pretty though.
> 
> edit - I am happy to see more than just Best Westerns listed now though



*are you talking about the section of the travel rewards page where you use miles or the travel hub where you pay and earn miles? Either way,  yes the search has always been ridiculous because some of the hotels don't provide on their own sites distance to airports (because they're not actually airport hotels!) So they get sorted at the top of the list... frustrating!*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *sooo,  are we saying that the Rexall stores that have self checkout will let you scan the coupons?!?! If so, this is a game changer for me! I know there are a lot of people who dislike self check for numerous reasons,  and I get that,  but for those of us who deal with social anxiety it's great to be able to decide when and how much we are able to interact with others.  I'm not very often anywhere other than our own city on Wednesdays,  you know,  Rexall rampage days,  but when I'm in Toronto I'm already at peak level for people overload and self check is perfect!*


Yes.  You scan the coupons just like you were purchasing something.  It doesn't specifically ask for the coupons, you just scan them after you scan your items.  It will show up on the screen just like at the register.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *are you talking about the section of the travel rewards page where you use miles or the travel hub where you pay and earn miles? Either way,  yes the search has always been ridiculous because some of the hotels don't provide on their own sites distance to airports (because they're not actually airport hotels!) So they get sorted at the top of the list... frustrating!*



Yes they updated it, so now it's one page instead of one for using AM and one for cash, you search and get results for both, how much it would cost in airmiles as well as how much it would cost in money (and how many airmiles you would earn). Sorting isn't as easy (at least for what I'd like to sort by). And even the filters don't seem to work, I tried filtering for airport shuttles but it didn't pick them all up. It's very pretty compared to the way it looked before. Also doesn't show the taxes/fees above the airmiles, I guess if you click through it would do that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> That's interesting that they would refuse to scan coupons. At the Rexall location on Merivale in Ottawa, they had posted the coupons behind the cashier and she scanned them without me saying anything and informed me with a smile that I had gotten 200 points! I didn't even have to refer to the coupon.


*Oh my goodness, i just peeked at your profile and you are a freshly minted DISer! to the boards, you've picked the BEST place to make your first port. This is a great community and we love helping each other get the most miles for our $$ Join in the hunt, ask questions & share both your successes and epic fails.*


----------



## ottawamom

And she lives close enough to me to shop at my Rexall!  Sometimes I feel like a bit of an outlier (geographically speaking) here on these threads.


----------



## Bossy22

ottawamom said:


> And she lives close enough to me to shop at my Rexall!  Sometimes I feel like a bit of an outlier (geographically speaking) here on these threads.


Lol, I hear you.  Try living in rural Alberta lol!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> They really updated the travel hub (searching for hotels). I mean it's nice to see how many airmiles versus how much $$ it would cost, but I'm having a harder time sorting. I used to sort by distance from the airport and I can't seem to figure that out now. It does look pretty though.
> 
> edit - I am happy to see more than just Best Westerns listed now though



Ohh I figured out the distance bit!  When you get the list of hotels, at the top left hand corner there's a small section that says LIST VIEW.  Click on that and it brings up a map of the area. It lists ALL the hotels!  You just zoom into the area you are looking at and see what hotels are nearby.  I love it!  It shows the Air Miles price of each hotel right on the map as well.


----------



## Eveningsong

Disney Addicted said:


> Ohh I figured out the distance bit!  When you get the list of hotels, at the top left hand corner there's a small section that says LIST VIEW.  Click on that and it brings up a map of the area. It lists ALL the hotels!  You just zoom into the area you are looking at and see what hotels are nearby.  I love it!  It shows the Air Miles price of each hotel right on the map as well.




I was just online checking Lake Buena Vista Hotels, and they have Disney Hotels available and bookable.  Values, Moderates, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas.  It is very similar to the Aeroplan hotel reward section with several brands of hotels available.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i'm liking this new hotel booking site! Now you can book ANY hotel using miles or cash (CDN which is a bonus!) Thanks for pointing this out *


----------



## hdrolfe

Eveningsong said:


> I was just online checking Lake Buena Vista Hotels, and they have Disney Hotels available and bookable.  Values, Moderates, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas.  It is very similar to the Aeroplan hotel reward section with several brands of hotels available.



This is exciting. Thought CBR for the week I'd like to go is 23,870 AM and that's a bit out of reach, it would perhaps be good for a day or two in combination with a cruise. Very exciting.

And thank you @Disney Addicted for pointing out the map feature, very helpful!


----------



## marchingstar

Eveningsong said:


> I was just online checking Lake Buena Vista Hotels, and they have Disney Hotels available and bookable.  Values, Moderates, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas.  It is very similar to the Aeroplan hotel reward section with several brands of hotels available.



this is a total game changer for for me!


----------



## hdrolfe

Universal are listed as well, and the fact it's in CAD is a game changer  Though it's a pay in full situation. You can still cancel though.


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh my goodness, i just peeked at your profile and you are a freshly minted DISer! to the boards, you've picked the BEST place to make your first port. This is a great community and we love helping each other get the most miles for our $$ Join in the hunt, ask questions & share both your successes and epic fails.*


Thank you! You have such a pleasant community here.  I should also say that I completed my fourth fill-up of 25+ litres at Shell last night and got 100 miles through that targeted promotion. My husband got the 200 miles too along with me at Rexall, so it was a 500 mile evening! I fixed my original post. Thanks again for the welcome and great job ottawamom on the training! I have been enjoying and appreciating everyone's posts for a few weeks now. Thank you, all!


----------



## bababear_50

I dropped by the Breakfast Program at my school today,,, and noticed a very empty pantry,,,I guess funds have dried up a bit,,,,I think I'll go to Sobeys tomorrow and pick up some cereal buy 5@ 3.99 each $19.95 get 75 airmiles and make a donation. On a great note my special airmiles cat bowl arrived in like one day and all my Metro points posted PLUS yesterday's Rexall points so the airmiles computer fund is back in good shape.
Tonight my new dining room set and carpet (Wayfair) arrived and is all unpacked and ready for assembly.
Now to change over my airmiles to Cash from Dream.
Happy Early weekend everyone
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I dropped by the Breakfast Program at my school today,,, and noticed a very empty pantry,,,I guess funds have dried up a bit,,,,I think I'll go to Sobeys tomorrow and pick up some cereal buy 5@ 3.99 each $19.95 get 75 airmiles and make a donation. On a great note my special airmiles cat bowl arrived in like one day and all my Metro points posted PLUS yesterday's Rexall points so the airmiles computer fund is back in good shape.
> Tonight my new dining room set and carpet (Wayfair) arrived and is all unpacked and ready for assembly.
> Now to change over my airmiles to Cash from Dream.
> Happy Early weekend everyone
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks!  I missed that bit about the cereals in the flyer.  I'll grab 5 as well.

Is there a particular computer you are wanting?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I missed that bit about the cereals in the flyer.  I'll grab 5 as well.
> 
> Is there a particular computer you are wanting?


 Hi Hon
No particular computer,,I just have a feeling this will be the year my current one gives up and want to have enough airmiles to replace it, I will probably get a HP one.
Have a great day!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Another week with no threshold spend at Rexall for next week. That's the third week for me.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo! 20 AM at Shell. I suspect it was one of those Nitro + promo things... cuz usually it's just 10. I see nothing really great in the flyers but we are out of milk , so shopping I go anyway...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can't seem to Cabana Bay for more than 7 nights...I'm trying different dates, but anything over that shows no availability. Now, If I want to stay at one of the higher end resorts, no problem getting those for longer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'm loving the new hotel portal.  This is a game changer for me as well.  I love the fact that we can pay in Canadian dollars too.  I had been snooping around on the redtag site with my AM to use my AM...but I don't need the flight portion.  I have flights covered through a our avion cc so that wasn't going to be the best bang for my buck.  This was a smart move for them imo.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I checked out my mile balance...after last weeks shop where I got an extra 60 miles at Safeway.  Well the posted the full 120 miles.   I will take that and not complain.  There have been times I didn't go back to fight for miles as it wasn't worth my time or effort.  So I'll chalk this up to a win for me. 

On a side note...when I logged in...my balance was higher than I thought  When I checked the transactions, the hubby had collected an extra 130 miles at Shell over the weekend.  He was fishing out of province with his brother, and he paid for the fuel in the boat and their travelling fuel.  I was very happy to see him using his AM card at Shell for that!!!!! 

Considering I didn't collect many miles in the first part of the year ( only a little over 2000 miles ) and their awful offerings, I'm slowly creeping up to hit Onyx again this year.  I would have been sad if I didn't.  I was not even at 2000 for the year in the begining of  July...and now i'm already over 4000.  I would have been upset it I didn't hit onyx this year...as I have the last 4 years


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ooh, I just got an offer in my email from Lawton’s - spend $35, get 35. Plus, they have a deal on halloween candy to double dip - spend $30 get 30.

I will likely do this one now and not until the last day of the offers (Thurs).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Universal are listed as well, and the fact it's in CAD is a game changer  Though it's a pay in full situation. You can still cancel though.



A lot of them I saw were non-refundable, so just make sure you take notice of the terms.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A lot of them I saw were non-refundable, so just make sure you take notice of the terms.



True, I was looking at Universal and Disney hotels specifically. And the cash price (I think it would take me 3 to 4 years to get the AM necessary lol).


----------



## bababear_50

Wondering if we will get a Blue Friday or have to wait till Oct 4th for it?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Shopped at Sobeys today, spent more than I had planned, but got 215 AM so I guess it worked out? All my loaded offers actually worked! First time in ages. So that was nice.


----------



## bababear_50

Loving the new Airmiles Travel Hub!!
Hugs
Mel
https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/search?currency=CAD&locale=en-US


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Loving the new travel hub as well...it is a bit of a game changer for sure.  But I was pricing out trip to Mexico and other carribean places...the prices are around 1000.00 more than on red tag and DON'T include airfare.  So It would not work to use it for that.  But for a hotel anywhere in Canada or the US...it will be great!  


bababear_50 said:


> Loving the new Airmiles Travel Hub!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes me too rebooked a couple hotels I know I won’t be cancelling and earned 200+ a night. 
Also super excited I see on my am app it now says BMO elite airmiles mc. When I used the bank machine it said I was preapproved I hit the accept button and it clearly went through .. woo hoo more airmiles 
Was there ru it’s of a blue Friday this week coming ?
Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday 


QUOTE="Pumpkin1172, post: 61099543, member: 586438"]
Loving the new travel hub as well...it is a bit of a game changer for sure.  But I was pricing out trip to Mexico and other carribean places...the prices are around 1000.00 more than on red tag and DON'T include airfare.  So It would not work to use it for that.  But for a hotel anywhere in Canada or the US...it will be great!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Donald - my hero

*happy flyer eve everyone  I'm ready for some even half way decent offers this week airmiles! Just found out at least one of the ducklings will be coming home for what he lovingly refers to as "happy pig out day " so I'll be needing to buy some kind of poultry (is  that some kind of cannibalism?), hopefully some one will have it at least on sale! Disappointed that Rexall seems to be slowing down on the offers,  they are my biggest earner. *


----------



## ottawamom

I agree the droght seems to be deepening. I predict it will be a wonderful Blue Friday either this week or next as I can't participate. Or can I. Would it be over the top to run out and Blue Friday shop at 7:00am then rush home put the groceries away and race off to the airport? I could make it


----------



## bababear_50

Posted on Airmiles website
One day Only
Rexall
Get
100
Bonus Miles
One day only! Get 100 Bonus Miles when you spend $50 or more on almost anything in store*
Coupon Offer valid Sep 25,2019 - Sep 25,2019

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

And this week the Airmiles coupon and the Rexall website coupon both have the same UPC code 1700 05254. No double dipping this week.


----------



## cari12

Has anyone received their Christmas in July miles yet? One of my 3 shops never posted so I contacted AirMiles and they posted the miles but just as “missing miles” so when the Christmas in July miles are posting,I’ll likely have to  contact them again about that as it’s not listed as an AirMiles shop, just missing miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> And this week the Airmiles coupon and the Rexall website coupon both have the same UPC code 1700 05254. No double dipping this week.



*well that's disappointing but I'm not really ssurprised, it was only last week that we had the Wednesday offer. It's been a great run if they've finally closed the loopholes I've made out like a bandit over the last 5 years or so.  If they'd get the stupid load and go offers fixed I'd be pleased!*


----------



## Gigi22

cari12 said:


> Has anyone received their Christmas in July miles yet? One of my 3 shops never posted so I contacted AirMiles and they posted the miles but just as “missing miles” so when the Christmas in July miles are posting,I’ll likely have to  contact them again about that as it’s not listed as an AirMiles shop, just missing miles.



Nothing yet.  As CIJ ended about July 18, I was thinking they would show up around October, but that’s just my best guess.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *happy flyer eve everyone  I'm ready for some even half way decent offers this week airmiles! Just found out at least one of the ducklings will be coming home for what he lovingly refers to as "happy pig out day " so I'll be needing to buy some kind of poultry (is  that some kind of cannibalism?), hopefully some one will have it at least on sale! Disappointed that Rexall seems to be slowing down on the offers,  they are my biggest earner. *



just don’t have duck!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gigi22 said:


> Nothing yet.  As CIJ ended about July 18, I was thinking they would show up around October, but that’s just my best guess.


*I'll confirm when I get home but I'll pretty sure the posting dates will follow this timeline*

*base miles- 60 days from transaction date*
*bonus miles- 75 days from transaction date*
*final bonus - 120 days from the end of the promo*


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Sobeys bonus miles for using $10 in cash from two weeks ago posted last night.  I'm still waiting on Rexall ones from a week or two earlier.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine did too. I used cash at both Foodland and Sobeys. I'm hoping I will get the  +30 2x, one for each store. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Mine did too. I used cash at both Foodland and Sobeys. I'm hoping I will get the  +30 2x, one for each store. Will have to wait and see.



I was going to do both as well but didn't get there.  I mostly wanted to test using both for future promos although they did have a great price on chicken breasts I recall.  Hope it works out.

I'm waiting to see if cashing in twice at Rexall on same account but differerent transactions worked.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone install the shell pay app yet? You earn 20 miles one tine only after your first 25L fill up using the app to pay.


----------



## Gigi22

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll confirm when I get home but I'll pretty sure the posting dates will follow this timeline*
> 
> *base miles- 60 days from transaction date*
> *bonus miles- 75 days from transaction date*
> *final bonus - 120 days from the end of the promo*


Went to the website, turns out the end date I had for CIJ was 10 days off, so counting from July 28...


----------



## mab2012

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone install the shell pay app yet? You earn 20 miles one tine only after your first 25L fill up using the app to pay.



I installed it, tried to use it the other day at a large, in-city Shell station (where I had seen the advertisement for the app in the first place), and got an error message saying my location doesn't support EasyPay.  Or something to that effect.


----------



## Debbie

cari12 said:


> Has anyone received their Christmas in July miles yet? One of my 3 shops never posted so I contacted AirMiles and they posted the miles but just as “missing miles” so when the Christmas in July miles are posting,I’ll likely have to  contact them again about that as it’s not listed as an AirMiles shop, just missing miles.


No. I had a similar problem. I got 2 missing miles and then the spiel about 120 days. Grrr. 


Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll confirm when I get home but I'll pretty sure the posting dates will follow this timeline*
> 
> *base miles- 60 days from transaction date*
> *bonus miles- 75 days from transaction date*
> *final bonus - 120 days from the end of the promo*


                                                                                                                                                                                                             Yes, that is what I was told, much to my chagrin (and I already knew that from your posts, and felt so knowledgeable.  )


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mab2012 said:


> I installed it, tried to use it the other day at a large, in-city Shell station (where I had seen the advertisement for the app in the first place), and got an error message saying my location doesn't support EasyPay.  Or something to that effect.



I was actually surprised that my local shell had the ads up at the pumps! Which means, I assume, I can use it!  Atlantic Canada always misses out on the really good Shell air miles offers. None of these "buy a hot and pop and get 50 miles" offers...


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> And this week the Airmiles coupon and the Rexall website coupon both have the same UPC code 1700 05254. No double dipping this week.



@ottawamom, now 2 different codes, I believe they updated one:
UPC code 1700 05254 (rexall website)
Rexall link

UPC code 1700 05253 (airmiles website)
Airmiles link


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just got my bonus miles from BMO for the round up promo - still no CIJ miles, but at least somethint posted!  Still waiting on my Happy Any Day win miles to be posted, but the promotional person sent me an email yesterday saying I should see them in the next 2 weeks.  Yay!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Staples, front page of tomorrow's flyer.


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got my bonus miles from BMO for the round up promo - still no CIJ miles, but at least somethint posted!  Still waiting on my Happy Any Day win miles to be posted, but the promotional person sent me an email yesterday saying I should see them in the next 2 weeks.  Yay!



Yes, got my BMO round up miles as well.


----------



## ottawamom

I got mine but DH only got the 50AM. He had more than enough AM to get the full amount. Debating as to whether or not I want the hassle of tracking it down.

I have a small stash of AM I received that I didn't earn so I may just deduct it from that and call it a day (save myself the hassle)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> @ottawamom, now 2 different codes, I believe they updated one:
> UPC code 1700 05254 (rexall website)
> Rexall link
> 
> UPC code 1700 05253 (airmiles website)
> Airmiles link


*THANK YOU!! I was literally just in hubby's office pouting and whining about no double dipping anymore .. I'll work on a post now so we can all get the miles!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got my bmo round up miles 100, and my sobeys accumulative spend 220! And I got 30 bonus mikes I’ve been waiting for from Lawtons. And I will be getting my monthly bmo miles tomorrow!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH almost ready to hit post reply and the internet flaked out on me! Entire post ended up all wonky, I'll try again in a few minutes*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, looked up the info regarding the Christmas in July online shopping promo before i tackle the Rexall post again:
The promo ran until July 28th and YES, the full bonus won't post till 120 days after that, which is, Nov 25th *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday August 25th*

*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is **HERE*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052548
Link to the coupon is **HERE*
*Image if you prefer

Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 comes from the Airmiles, both on the website and by tomorrow the APP, barcode is 417000052531
Link to the coupon is **HERE*
*Image if you prefer*
* Just the barcode*


----------



## TammyLynn33

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got my bonus miles from BMO for the round up promo - still no CIJ miles, but at least somethint posted!  Still waiting on my Happy Any Day win miles to be posted, but the promotional person sent me an email yesterday saying I should see them in the next 2 weeks.  Yay!



Was that 100? I see 100 bonus bmo miles added today  but not sure what for lol


----------



## ottawamom

Yes the 100 are likely for the BMO bonus for spending on your CC during Round up. BMO screwed up DH account. they didn't count a Staples purchase and so he's out 100AM (50 bonus for spending at Staples and 50 bonus for spending $700)

I'm glad we can double dip at Rexall tomorrow. That will make up for the 100AM I'm missing from BMO (I may still follow up with them but I know its going to be a hassle.)


----------



## Debbie

Can someone refresh my memory on the Round Up details. I think it was in August, and I received my 50 BMO airmiles today. I know that that was right because I couldn't get $700 at partners for the 100 AM. For some reason, I didn't write this promo down. Thanks!


----------



## cari12

Took a peek at the new Safeway flyer, no Blue Friday this week but a few notables:
-buy 3 Lays or Pepsi products 25 AM
- buy 3 jumbo Kellogg’s cereal 50 AM
- $50 Roots or HBC gift card 60 AM
- spend $125 get 100 AM


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
Spend $125.00 get 125 airmiles (upped their spend threshold)
Roots & The Bay gift cards spend $50.00 get 60 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1331543?page=2
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
Roots & The Bay gift card spend $50.00 get 60 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1331553
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1331556

Foodland Ont
Spend $75.00 get 50 airmiles
Roots & The Bay Gift cards spend 50.00 get 60 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1331548


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone thought to ask the Personal Shopper for ticket to the new Cirque du Soleil show at Disney Springs?


----------



## flower_petals

Do you know if I buy iron supplements that are in the pharmacy section count for the coupons?  Feramax is expensive and if I could only get that, that would be great.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone thought to ask the Personal Shopper for ticket to the new Cirque du Soleil show at Disney Springs?


I'm pretty sure they don't do anything that requires a reservation or a seat selection.  Would be a great one though if they did.


----------



## TinkFan625

Canadian Discount offer for tickets good for use until December 31, 2020, are on the Disney site 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/admission/tickets/
Let's hope Airmiles has them available soon.  Anxiously waiting to order tickets for our February trip.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TinkFan625 said:


> Canadian Discount offer for tickets good for use until December 31, 2020, are on the Disney site
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/admission/tickets/
> Let's hope Airmiles has them available soon.  Anxiously waiting to order tickets for our February trip.



Awesome. 

WDW. 20% off discount, offer expires February 7, 2020.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/special-offers/canada-ticket/
DL, 20% off discount, offer expires February 16, 2020
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/multi-day-tickets/


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yay!  So happy to see these, we're probably going to want hopper+, so I'll likely end up requesting a personal shopper quote for them.  When I did the calculation on the Onyx page, 3 adult and one 1 child for mid August 2020 hopper+ should be around 24000AM.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> Do you know if I buy iron supplements that are in the pharmacy section count for the coupons?  Feramax is expensive and if I could only get that, that would be great.


*YES! They 100% count,  on my list for my 2nd shop today. Already shopped once and no problem stacking coupons.

make sure you print off and use the coupon to get $2.50 off the feramax.  It's good on the box of 30 and I've done the math,  that makes it cheaper than any other size.  Just ask for it at the pharmacy and take it to the front so you can get enough to make your $50 transaction
Feramax Coupon *


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

hdrolfe said:


> Yes they updated it, so now it's one page instead of one for using AM and one for cash, you search and get results for both, how much it would cost in airmiles as well as how much it would cost in money (and how many airmiles you would earn). Sorting isn't as easy (at least for what I'd like to sort by). And even the filters don't seem to work, I tried filtering for airport shuttles but it didn't pick them all up. It's very pretty compared to the way it looked before. Also doesn't show the taxes/fees above the airmiles, I guess if you click through it would do that.
> 
> View attachment 437198


I tried this yesterday for the fun of it. We normally carry a 2000 mile balance and use them for car rentals as for us it has been the best value when we can get a 1 week rental for less than 12 dollars but lately we have been stock piling them and right now we are well over 5000. After looking around at hotels for our cruise we decided to use some of them. I tried being more specific then Orlando I put in MCO airport code and zoomed in on the ones just outside the airport first. I agree this is a great option. I found my favorites for holidays were Air Miles and Costco to compare to other sites but now it seems to add a bit more clarity to the search.


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! They 100% count,  on my list for my 2nd shop today. Already shopped once and no problem stacking coupons.
> 
> make sure you print off and use the coupon to get $2.50 off the feramax.  It's good on the box of 30 and I've done the math,  that makes it cheaper than any other size.  Just ask for it at the pharmacy and take it to the front so you can get enough to make your $50 transaction
> Feramax Coupon*


Thanks for the coupon link. I'll grab 2 of the 30 to get me over. This is nice to know as sometimes I don't have  anything to shop for, but I have to take this everyday.


----------



## kimbert

I got very excited for the new hotel site, then I got very discouraged because Pop Century (our current booking for April 2020) does not seem to come up for any of the nights we're there... but... Art of Animation is available. So... even though I think I have enough AM to get our Pop room (13 nights) for free (did some wild estimating) I can't find it. BUT, I can find Art of Animation for 9 of those nights... and it would only cost me $352 CAD and 24,460 of our 26,000 points.
Using the rate from the WDW site, this would mean my points would cover approx. $2700 of our costs. This is $0.11 CAD per AM, which is not as good as some things (I think our flights were $0.18 CAD per AM), but seems better than what we get for WDW/Universal tix, which I have calculated at 0.10 CAD per AM.

So... I think we're going to go for it. It also seems like there is a very good cancellation policy booking this way... So do we think I'm right in assuming that if I book this, "spend" 24,000 AM, then cancel before that date... I will get my money AND my AM all back?? If so... Game Changer!

This is from the room booking specifically: "Cancellation fee: Price of 1 night(s) after 04/16/2020 04:00 PM (local time), free cancellation before that. The remainder of the refund will be issued to the original payment method. Cancellation fee: 100% of total price for cancellations on day of arrival (local time)."

This is from the website's general FAQ: 
*How will the refund be processed in the case that a cancellation fee applies?*
The cancellation fees are generally defined as a portion of the total stay/price (i.e., cancellation fee = price of 1 night). In the case that a cancellation fee applies, the amount will be deducted from the Canadian dollars and/or Dream Miles amount paid at time of booking, and the rest will be refunded. Credit card refunds may take up to 30 days (depending on your bank’s conditions), whereas refunds of Dream Miles used will appear back to your Dream Account within 24 hours.


----------



## alohamom

kimbert said:


> This is from the website's general FAQ:
> *How will the refund be processed in the case that a cancellation fee applies?*
> The cancellation fees are generally defined as a portion of the total stay/price (i.e., cancellation fee = price of 1 night). In the case that a cancellation fee applies, the amount will be deducted from the Canadian dollars and/or Dream Miles amount paid at time of booking, and the rest will be refunded. Credit card refunds may take up to 30 days (depending on your bank’s conditions), whereas refunds of Dream Miles used will appear back to your Dream Account within 24 hours.



Just to be on the safe side, I would message or email Air Miles with this question. Then if the policy changes or this FAQ info disappears from the site at least you have direct confirmation in writing for your specific case.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall shop
holy smoke Pepcid Ac is very expensive,,,,,it's a shame I have stockpiled the Zantac and now have to throw it out. Oh well better to be safe than sorry.
Two $50.00 spends = 404 airmiles.
The head cashier at Rexall was very polite scanning both my coupons.
Still waiting for 2 weeks worth of Sobeys shops to post.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kimbert

alohamom said:


> Just to be on the safe side, I would message or email Air Miles with this question. Then if the policy changes or this FAQ info disappears from the site at least you have direct confirmation in writing for your specific case.



Thank you, that is a very smart suggestion!


----------



## kimbert

So there was a live chat option, which never got a response after 25 minutes, so I called and got a human. It seems, that yes, if your booking has a refund policy, you will get back all miles spent so long as you abide by the rules of that specific hotel/booking. So for me, cancel by the 16th Apr. 2020. WOW. Big change from old booking through Air Miles travel, where, once you spent them... that was it. You were out any points if you had to cancel (unless you bought the overpriced AM insurance plan).


----------



## cari12

TinkFan625 said:


> Canadian Discount offer for tickets good for use until December 31, 2020, are on the Disney site
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/admission/tickets/
> Let's hope Airmiles has them available soon.  Anxiously waiting to order tickets for our February trip.



Thank you so much for this!!
AM site has the Disneyland ones and I was saving up for 4 x 5 day parkhoppers thinking they would be around 5000 AM each. I was at 19400 AM today when I saw this. I just got all 4 parkhoppers for 16400 AM! So happy!
We have now covered our flights and park tickets with AM for our March DL trip!
Now I can continue saving to also cover our car rental.


----------



## ottawamom

Somehow I think I got an extra 30AM for using 95AM cash a few weeks ago. Sobeys posted Monday night(30AM) and then when they did their usual weekly post I had another 30AM. I'll take it. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Gigi22

Anyone else get 25 AMs for “Out of the blue”?  It appeared today and I have no idea what this is for.


----------



## Eveningsong

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got my bonus miles from BMO for the round up promo - still no CIJ miles, but at least somethint posted!  Still waiting on my Happy Any Day win miles to be posted, but the promotional person sent me an email yesterday saying I should see them in the next 2 weeks.  Yay!



I only received 50 airmiles, instead of 100 airmiles.  I just got off the phone with BMO Mastercard, and that was painful to say the least.  She kept telling me to contact airmiles, and I tried to explain to her it was a BMO offer, and airmiles would not have access to my Mastercard purchases to know if I spent enough money on my BMO MC at the targeted air miles sponsors to qualify for the bonus 100 airmiles.  I couldn't remember if it was $700 or $750, but I spent over $800.00 so I should qualify.  She didn't have a clue what the Round Up Contest was.  

She also told me that I wouldn't get the 100 airmiles at one time,  if I qualified, they would split them up over two months.  I see other people on here got their 100 bonus airmiles.  

Finally she told me they were going to do an investigation and call me back by the end of the week.  I am not holding my breath for this one.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Eveningsong said:


> I only received 50 airmiles, instead of 100 airmiles.  I just got off the phone with BMO Mastercard, and that was painful to say the least.  She kept telling me to contact airmiles, and I tried to explain to her it was a BMO offer, and airmiles would not have access to my Mastercard purchases to know if I spent enough money on my BMO MC at the targeted air miles sponsors to qualify for the bonus 100 airmiles.  I couldn't remember if it was $700 or $750, but I spent over $800.00 so I should qualify.  She didn't have a clue what the Round Up Contest was.
> 
> She also told me that I wouldn't get the 100 airmiles at one time,  if I qualified, they would split them up over two months.  I see other people on here got their 100 bonus airmiles.
> 
> Finally she told me they were going to do an investigation and call me back by the end of the week.  I am not holding my breath for this one.



Can you please report back as I have the same problem and haven’t called them yet?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall earn 50 airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles posted.  I did two transactions on one account and received 50 airmiles x 2 as hoped.


----------



## youngdeb12

Not sure if anyone posted this already - I looked, but didn't see one - but GAP, Old Navy and Banana Republic are showing back on Air Miles Shops again.


----------



## ottawamom

Eveningsong said:


> I only received 50 airmiles, instead of 100 airmiles.  I just got off the phone with BMO Mastercard, and that was painful to say the least.  She kept telling me to contact airmiles, and I tried to explain to her it was a BMO offer, and airmiles would not have access to my Mastercard purchases to know if I spent enough money on my BMO MC at the targeted air miles sponsors to qualify for the bonus 100 airmiles.  I couldn't remember if it was $700 or $750, but I spent over $800.00 so I should qualify.  She didn't have a clue what the Round Up Contest was.
> 
> She also told me that I wouldn't get the 100 airmiles at one time,  if I qualified, they would split them up over two months.  I see other people on here got their 100 bonus airmiles.
> 
> Finally she told me they were going to do an investigation and call me back by the end of the week.  I am not holding my breath for this one.



This is exactly why I was so glad to see the (extra) 30AM from Sobeys. Now I don't need to bother with following up with BMO. Anytime I've called about something they give me the same runaround you got. It's just not worth the agrevation (for me). When I do a BMO promotion I don't bank on it working. If it does I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall earn 50 airmiles when you use 95 cash airmiles posted.  I did two transactions on one account and received 50 airmiles x 2 as hoped.
> 
> View attachment 438952



I haven't seen mine yet. Glad you got 2x. I will have to do it twice next time.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Gigi22 said:


> Anyone else get 25 AMs for “Out of the blue”?  It appeared today and I have no idea what this is for.


Rexall Flu Shot email sign up maybe?


----------



## Gigi22

FLVacationGirl said:


> Rexall Flu Shot email sign up maybe?



Could be, I did sign up for it.


----------



## Eveningsong

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Can you please report back as I have the same problem and haven’t called them yet?



Yes once I hear from them.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I stopped at my local Rexall on my home from work today and they now have the M&M products!!!!  I spent just over $51 and was able to stack my AM coupons and got 202 AM...the lady in front of me spent $220 and the cashier says "do you collect Air Miles" and the lady said "oh I think I have one of those cards" and hands the cashier her AM card...I behind her thinking...lady, you just missed out on 800 AM (4 X $50 X 200 AM)...


----------



## dancin Disney style

I  just got back from Sobeys....needed cereal anyway so it made sense to get the 5 boxes.  I also had a mastercard offer to spend $300 and get 200 miles at Sobeys.  I was back and forth on if I would do that one or not....decided to do it with gift cards for gas.  When I got there I happened to see the Sobeys reloadable cards and opted to buy one of those for $150 and then do $150 for Shell.  My hope was that like last time the loadable card would trigger the spend threshold offer I had on myoffers.  Well this time it did not     I bought the same Blue Jays card as last time.  Funny though, I had 2 spend threshold offers...one was $150/85 and the other was $25/50.  I did get the lower offer so all was not lost.  I really thought it would work again or else I would not have bought another Sobeys card. Oh well.

On the upside....I bought 5 boxes of Special K and there were $1 off coupons on the shelf.  So I saved $5 on that.


----------



## ottawamom

I just got a targeted offer from Airmiles. Collect 200AM get 100AM Sept 25-30. Need to opt in before Sept 30. I shopped at Rexall this morning and got 202. Do you think that will count?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I just got a targeted offer from Airmiles. Collect 200AM get 100AM Sept 25-30. Need to opt in before Sept 30. I shopped at Rexall this morning and got 202. Do you think that will count?



Yes, I think you are good for your $200.  There is that little bit of doubt there, but it doesn't say must opt-in before earning, I think your card needs to be registered by the end to be checked. Our accounts have offers and I decided not to shop Rexall today as I didn't "need" anything.  Sure wish I had!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Not a successful hunt at Rexall! The Rexall that usually allows me to stack coupons wouldn’t scan both coupons. Both coupons showed different codes, but the cashier insisted they were for the same offer and removed one coupon. Well, happy double dipping time is over for me!. I may stick with Optimum from now on and only do the big bonus AM offers. Optimum has better returns, and we don’t get nice Onyx perk offers like CNE or wonderland anymore.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I just got a targeted offer from Airmiles. Collect 200AM get 100AM Sept 25-30. Need to opt in before Sept 30. I shopped at Rexall this morning and got 202. Do you think that will count?


I think it will count. 
I got one too....but mine is collect 120 earn 60.  Sort of odd that I just earned 125 at Sobeys.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I would just like to share with everyone I lost my double dipping V at Rexall tonight.. I feel so naughty but so accomplished lol . $57 and 203 AM

I never got a targeted spend and earn sigh just in email ? I never seem to get these

So bad news and good news my arm is officially casted. I quit the job where I got hurt  so no wsib then my other job with a cast is a no-go.. I go back in two weeks so not awful 
But the job I had that I loved like 6 years ago I just got offered back. They told me to think about it .. 

Happy Wednesday all


----------



## Days In the Sun

AngelDisney said:


> Not a successful hunt at Rexall! The Rexall that usually allows me to stack coupons wouldn’t scan both coupons. Both coupons showed different codes, but the cashier insisted they were for the same offer and removed one coupon. Well, happy double dipping time is over for me!. I may stick with Optimum from now on and only do the big bonus AM offers. Optimum has better returns, and we don’t get nice Onyx perk offers like CNE or wonderland anymore.



That is disappointing. I like Optimum too but I like maintaining Onyx for the personal shopper flexibility if for no other reason.  You may want to take that into consideration.  Also, something is always changing in this program, you never know what might crop up. Hang in there!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

AngelDisney said:


> Not a successful hunt at Rexall! The Rexall that usually allows me to stack coupons wouldn’t scan both coupons. Both coupons showed different codes, but the cashier insisted they were for the same offer and removed one coupon. Well, happy double dipping time is over for me!. I may stick with Optimum from now on and only do the big bonus AM offers. Optimum has better returns, and we don’t get nice Onyx perk offers like CNE or wonderland anymore.



That's too bad they did not let you stack the coupons...at first the cashier said that they were the same coupon and I advised they weren't...I said  they have different bar codes and one came from Air Miles and one came from Rexall...I suggested that she scan both and let the computer decide and she was like "cool, it worked"...she said you got 202 AM...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Last minute flyer updates are done. So much has happened since Mel dropped them here that i decided to use this as the reference post.
Rexall ON Early peek
Sobey's ON Flyer
Urban Fresh Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland ON Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-Op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer
Metro ON Flyer*


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> That's too bad they did not let you stack the coupons...at first the cashier said that they were the same coupon and I advised they weren't...I said  they have different bar codes and one came from Air Miles and one came from Rexall...I suggested that she scan both and let the computer decide and she was like "cool, it worked"...she said you got 202 AM...



My cashier was not as cool. First she said they were the same. I asked her to scan both and let the system decided. She scanned both and obviously the two coupons had different codes, but she insisted they were for the same offer and would only keep one on. I wanted to just leave but I wouldn’t want to pay for parking, so I paid for the purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, i figured this needs it's own post .. i have NO idea where in the country this store is even located BUT they're having a Blue Friday Sale?!!!

Co-OP IGA Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't understand why some cashiers feel they need to be gatekeepers, it's not like it's costing them anything!! I get that you're frustrated and I would probably be re-thinking my shopping at that store as well. Sorry you had a rotten shopping trip @AngelDisney *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> OK, i figured this needs it's own post .. i have NO idea where in the country this store is even located BUT they're having a Blue Friday Sale?!!!
> 
> Co-OP IGA Flyer


All that I can figure is that it is in Montreal somewhere.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I hate gloating about Rexall when some people have such trouble but just wanted to say that they post between 4:42 and 6 a.m. 
*


----------



## Disney Addicted

TammyLynn33 said:


> I would just like to share with everyone I lost my double dipping V at Rexall tonight.. I feel so naughty but so accomplished lol . $57 and 203 AM
> 
> I never got a targeted spend and earn sigh just in email ? I never seem to get these
> 
> So bad news and good news my arm is officially casted. I quit the job where I got hurt  so no wsib then my other job with a cast is a no-go.. I go back in two weeks so not awful
> But the job I had that I loved like 6 years ago I just got offered back. They told me to think about it ..
> 
> Happy Wednesday all



That sounds great, getting the job you loved back again!  Are you leaning towards going back?  How long will your arm be in a cast?



AngelDisney said:


> My cashier was not as cool. First she said they were the same. I asked her to scan both and let the system decided. She scanned both and obviously the two coupons had different codes, but she insisted they were for the same offer and would only keep one on. I wanted to just leave but I wouldn’t want to pay for parking, so I paid for the purchase.



That's too bad.  I hate when Cashiers pull that crap.  I wanted to go yesterday and purchase M&M food products but my back was giving me trouble.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> My cashier was not as cool. First she said they were the same. I asked her to scan both and let the system decided. She scanned both and obviously the two coupons had different codes, but she insisted they were for the same offer and would only keep one on. I wanted to just leave but I wouldn’t want to pay for parking, so I paid for the purchase.


I had a similar experience once.  The cashier was good about it though. When I explained the codes were different she called the manager over and told her what I was trying to do.  The manager obviously knew the deal.  The manager said that there are personal offer coupons and public offer coupons.....both types are independent of each other.  I've never even had a cashier blink about it since then.....that said though I have the coupons on my phone, tell the cashier I have two coupons, then zoom the barcode  for them.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> My cashier was not as cool. First she said they were the same. I asked her to scan both and let the system decided. She scanned both and obviously the two coupons had different codes, but she insisted they were for the same offer and would only keep one on. I wanted to just leave but I wouldn’t want to pay for parking, so I paid for the purchase.


Keep your eyes open.  I don't think they can take one off.  Any time they have had to cancel a purchase and redo it I have had AM's post twice.  You may be surprised and still get them if she did indeed scan them both.


----------



## tinkerone

I think June was the last time I was at Rexall.  I just checked my load and go for them and they are* still *the same offers I always got, not one thing has changed.  Does anyone ever see different items?  One thing for sure, they are consistent.   I just don't think I need anymore band-aids or q-tips for the next seven thousand years.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Keep your eyes open.  I don't think they can take one off.  Any time they have had to cancel a purchase and redo it I have had AM's post twice.  You may be surprised and still get them if she did indeed scan them both.


I saw her taking one off and only one coupon code was shown on the computer screen. Her words were “I can only let you use one.” Thanks for cheering me up and keeping me hopeful! I think she knew stacking would work and she was trying to talk me out of it without making it appear that it’s her who’s between me and my 100 bonus miles. Oh well, I just won’t go there again and would randomly try out other Rexalls with the mindset of no stacking and I may get lucky once in a while. Going to the Path is a bit far for me, but I can plan it out and going downtown after work. It’s just not as convenient.
 Again!


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> I had a similar experience once.  The cashier was good about it though. When I explained the codes were different she called the manager over and told her what I was trying to do.  The manager obviously knew the deal.  The manager said that there are personal offer coupons and public offer coupons.....both types are independent of each other.  I've never even had a cashier blink about it since then.....that said though I have the coupons on my phone, tell the cashier I have two coupons, then zoom the barcode  for them.


Tell them I love them next time you go!


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> I would just like to share with everyone I lost my double dipping V at Rexall tonight.. I feel so naughty but so accomplished lol . $57 and 203 AM
> 
> I never got a targeted spend and earn sigh just in email ? I never seem to get these
> 
> So bad news and good news my arm is officially casted. I quit the job where I got hurt  so no wsib then my other job with a cast is a no-go.. I go back in two weeks so not awful
> But the job I had that I loved like 6 years ago I just got offered back. They told me to think about it ..
> 
> Happy Wednesday all


Speedy recovery!


----------



## AngelDisney

Got the Onyx bonus miles offer in the email yesterday, but opted in after my shop at Rexall. Would that count towards the offer? There’s one for the Gold as well. My daughter got the Gold offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got that one too!  Sobeys has a spend $100 / earn 50 miles, plus my targeted offers I will get this no problemo.


----------



## isabellea

juniorbugman said:


> All that I can figure is that it is in Montreal somewhere.


I wish it was in Montreal but no.  When I did a Google Map search the IGA Co-op stores are all in remote regions. Last time, IGA had their Blue Friday the same Friday Sobey had theirs.


----------



## isabellea

DH’s offer. I haven’t received one yet but I’m already Onyx. I sent him to IGA to get 3 boxes of Mini Wheats that had 35AM bonus. I usually prefer buying organic cereals for my kids but make an exception once in a while when there’s a good offer since they love Mini Wheats.


----------



## juniorbugman

isabellea said:


> I wish it was in Montreal but no.  When I did a Google Map search the IGA Co-op stores are all in remote regions. Last time, IGA had their Blue Friday the same Friday Sobey had theirs.


Too bad.  I had just canada411'd the phone number from the ad.  Guess it is just the phone number for IGA in Quebec.  We can hope for a Blue Friday soon somewhere near us.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

AngelDisney said:


> Not a successful hunt at Rexall! The Rexall that usually allows me to stack coupons wouldn’t scan both coupons. Both coupons showed different codes, but the cashier insisted they were for the same offer and removed one coupon. Well, happy double dipping time is over for me!. I may stick with Optimum from now on and only do the big bonus AM offers. Optimum has better returns, and we don’t get nice Onyx perk offers like CNE or wonderland anymore.



I don't have a rexall close to me that is easy to access without a road trip or when we go visit the dd in the big city.  So I just work both programs the best way I can.  It's all I can do. 

And honestly...I don't know some cashiers have to be on a power struggle about coupons.  Geeze...it's not their job to govern what coupons are used.  It wasn't a manufacturers coupon, it's one from the company she works for.  When I'm working at the second job ( Pier 1 ) we are always trying to get our customers the best deals.  If I can get their silly codes to stack...you can bet i'm going to try to save that customer some money.  It's NOT my fault that their POS have loop holes.  Maybe they should pay their IT people more money to fix the look holes    just saying


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> DH’s offer. I haven’t received one yet but I’m already Onyx. I sent him to IGA to get 3 boxes of Mini Wheats that had 35AM bonus. I usually prefer buying organic cereals for my kids but make an exception once in a while when there’s a good offer since they love Mini Wheats. View attachment 439084



Earn 1 airmile get 50?  That's amazing, I suppose they know he isn't a big spender.

My son is Onyx and he didn't get an offer either.


----------



## mort1331

My onyx offer was  earn 60 get 30. But at the bottom it mentioned special


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Metro to do my DS offer collect 15AM get 10AM. He had a few L&G coupons so I picked those items up to generate the AM. One was for a "Coke or Pepsi" product get 4AM. I didn't want a whole bottle so I went to the Fresh to Go counter and picked up a can of coke for $1. The AM for the Coke product didn't show up on my receipt. Off to the counter I went. Called up the offer on my phone.

CS rep took a picture of the offer to send off to head office. He didn't think a single can should qualify, but the offer didn't say it didn't so he grudgingly gave me the AM. Only when I got in the car did I realize I didn't need those 4AM for the offer noted above (I had enough already)

Some days I just like to be picky.  I spent $5.43 got 31AM.


----------



## damo

Here is the problem with Rexall and why the cashiers should scan any coupons you get..... I priced a package of Oral B replacement heads at Rexall on the weekend.  A package of 5 was $65.  I went to Walmart and purchased it for $35.  So that means it was priced up $30.  That should be 3 of those 100 AM coupons to get it to a comparable price.  Rexall is so overpriced, it is ridiculous!


----------



## ottawamom

But they do have some good deals also. I usually only shop sale items when I shop there.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> I just got a targeted offer from Airmiles. Collect 200AM get 100AM Sept 25-30. Need to opt in before Sept 30. I shopped at Rexall this morning and got 202. Do you think that will count?





AngelDisney said:


> Got the Onyx bonus miles offer in the email yesterday, but opted in after my shop at Rexall. Would that count towards the offer? There’s one for the Gold as well. My daughter got the Gold offer.



When you click on the Terms and Conditions in the email, it states this:

*To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by September 30, 2019. *


----------



## TammyLynn33

Aladora said:


> When you click on the Terms and Conditions in the email, it states this:
> 
> *To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by September 30, 2019. *




Uggh I just realized mine wasn’t set to opt in
I don’t even want to think about what all I’ve missed


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> The manager said that there are personal offer coupons and public offer coupons.....both types are independent of each other.  I've never even had a cashier blink about it since then.....that said though I have the coupons on my phone, tell the cashier I have two coupons, then zoom the barcode  for them.



That's a great way of wording the coupons.  I love it!  I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Here is the problem with Rexall and why the cashiers should scan any coupons you get..... I priced a package of Oral B replacement heads at Rexall on the weekend.  A package of 5 was $65.  I went to Walmart and purchased it for $35.  So that means it was priced up $30.  That should be 3 of those 100 AM coupons to get it to a comparable price.  Rexall is so overpriced, it is ridiculous!


*it's no different than any other store or product,  just gotta watch the flyers and keep an eye out for coupons.  I needed to buy tylenol arthritis and it was on sale at both Rexall and Shoppers ... I paid 11.99, bought 2 to trigger my loaded offer of 26 miles, added some ensure (stupid potential allergies are making it hard to get enough protein) that was on sale for 8.99 and used a coupon for $2 on one package and $1 on the other, chucked in some cheesies hubby's addicted to and got the 200 miles.  Headed to pick up some scripts at shopper's and the tylenol was on sale for 19.99 and the ensure for 9.99. 

I keep a running list of things we're gonna need soon and when they go on sale and have bonus offers I jump! Are they more expensive than Walmart? Most definitely on regular prices but for reasons not pertinent to this,  we don't shop at Walmart. I never,  ever,  buy anything just for miles and it has to meet or exceed the 1:1 ratio. I also won't over pay for things,  expect maybe food because my gut can't handle much so we stick to products we know are safe*


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> But they do have some good deals also. I usually only shop sale items when I shop there.



I agree, they have some half decent sales that put their prices into a competitive range with other stores, but a standard priced item should not be that much out of line with prices in other stores.  I wouldn't have any problem with it have being $40 when Walmart was $35 but $65 is just out of line and a good example why most of us (it seems) only shop there for sales and Air Miles deals.  It is still a chain store and not a small Mom and Pop shop and prices should be competitive with other similar stores.  The same item was $23 on Amazon...but that's another kettle of fish.

Another item priced was Aerius...  $37 at Rexall and $27 at Walmart.  Need another 100 AM coupon to make up for that difference.  And basically that means that I am not gaining anything by shopping at Rexall.  I am just moving some of my money into my Air Miles account.

I'm so glad that my local store now stocks M&M foods because other regular items are just too pricey.


----------



## isabellea

Days In the Sun said:


> Earn 1 airmile get 50?  That's amazing, I suppose they know he isn't a big spender.
> 
> My son is Onyx and he didn't get an offer either.



Yes, earn 1 AM get 50AM!!! I don’t think we used his card since April or May since we prioritize mine.


----------



## kerreyn

I had the earn 1 air mile and get 50 air miles on our secondary card. I also had a spend $25 get 50 air miles on the Sobey's My Offers for the same card. So I went to Sobey's at lunch, spent $38 and got 101 air miles.  Our 'main' card has the earn 200 get 100 offer.  Kind of sucks because the offer came after my Rexall shop yesterday, so I didn't opt in beforehand. I *may* be able to squeak out at 200 am shop at Safeway this weekend, but it may be tight.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Didn't get the offer on either cards ... maybe they don't think they need to encourage me to earn any more miles than i already do *


----------



## juniorbugman

I didn't get the offer either.


----------



## ottawamom

kerreyn said:


> I had the earn 1 air mile and get 50 air miles on our secondary card. I also had a spend $25 get 50 air miles on the Sobey's My Offers for the same card. So I went to Sobey's at lunch, spent $38 and got 101 air miles.  Our 'main' card has the earn 200 get 100 offer.  Kind of sucks because the offer came after my Rexall shop yesterday, so I didn't opt in beforehand. I *may* be able to squeak out at 200 am shop at Safeway this weekend, but it may be tight.



I don't think it will matter that you didn't opt in until later yesterday. The offer doesn't say that you must opt in before using (Sobeys often say this). It's more like a BMO offer where you opt in before the end of the offer in order for them to look at your account and see if you met the requirements. (That's my interpretation anyway and I'm hoping it works because I'm away for the weekend and can't do anymore shopping)


----------



## Disney Addicted

I didn't get the offer but I checked my husband's e-mail and he has been offered Earn 200 miles get 100 miles.  I opted him in but I don't know if we will earn 200 miles in 4 days...


----------



## bababear_50

No offer for me either...
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Gigi22

FLVacationGirl said:


> Rexall Flu Shot email sign up maybe?


I just checked my AM account.  Another puzzle.  The mysterious 25 AM posting is labeled “Indigo”, but all my recent book purchases are labeled “Chapters.Indigo”.  Would this have been some sort of special offer from Chapters?


----------



## youngdeb12

Ours was earn 15 get 10 Air Miles...


----------



## Gigi22

My offer was collect 40 get 20.


----------



## bababear_50

I wanted to mention I have often found *Drugstore,Pharmacy* over the counter medication much cheaper at 
Metro and Sobeys when on sale. Like any product the expiry date does need to be checked.
I have found a lot of near expiry or expired medication at Walmart,,I must admit I rarely shop there anymore.

Right now Metro has Benylin chest and cold and tylenol cold on for $6.99 Reactine is also on sale for $19.99.
If anything about Airmiles ticks me off right now it would have to be the buy 4 or buy 5 or buy 2,,,very few offers anymore with a buy 1 product get X number of Airmiles.
JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I received this cumulative one from Sobeys about an hour ago, only on one of our cards.


----------



## AngelDisney

Aladora said:


> When you click on the Terms and Conditions in the email, it states this:
> 
> *To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by September 30, 2019. *


----------



## AngelDisney

Aladora said:


> When you click on the Terms and Conditions in the email, it states this:
> 
> *To qualify for this offer, eligible Collector must click the "Opt in" button in the offer invitation email by September 30, 2019. *


----------



## cari12

My offer is collect 100 get 50 AM. Should be able to do that at Safeway this weekend.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Days In the Sun DH got that one from Sobeys too. His is $350/140 miles. Whatever I don’t spend I will make up in buying gift cards


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Universal has their 2020 tickets on the website now and it's not as good as last time.

3 days, 3 parks park to park 3800 miles
3 days, 3 parks, one park per day 3250 miles

I was really hoping for buy 2 days, get 2 days free or the current get 3 days free. When you go for 9-10 days, having those extra days is great.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked Universal's website and they have 3 parks, 5 days for sale.  I wonder if Air Miles might bring those tickets in as well?  You have to buy those by Dec 2 and use them by May 2020. I might do a personal shopper request to see if it's worth getting those instead of the 3 day tickets.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked Universal's website and they have 3 parks, 5 days for sale.  I wonder if Air Miles might bring those tickets in as well?  You have to buy those by Dec 2 and use them by May 2020. I might do a personal shopper request to see if it's worth getting those instead of the 3 day tickets.



I would get the personal quote for sure, you have 2 weeks to decide or could resubmit your request later if airmiles doesn't come up with anything better.


----------



## Days In the Sun

@Donald - my hero , fyi

https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_Coupon_2019_Sep27-Nov5.pdf


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Days In the Sun DH got that one from Sobeys too. His is $350/140 miles. Whatever I don’t spend I will make up in buying gift cards



Oh that’s a good idea! I got a Safeway one- spend $400 by Oct 13 and get 160 AM. We wouldn’t spend that much in groceries there but if I added a couple of gift cards, this could work!


----------



## bababear_50

So I got a Sobeys offer 



Get​

*120*​

*Bonus Miles*​

when you spend $300 cumulatively, between September 26 and October 13, 2019.​


BUT
The terms and Conditions say 
Valid at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Offer must be activated before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Required cumulative spend must be achieved by October 13, 2019 and excludes taxes, delivery charges, bill payments, service fees, bus tickets/passes, rental fees, event tickets, gift cards, prepaid cards, postal products and services, prescriptions, pharmacy services, tobacco products, deposits, environmental charges, alcoholic beverages, fuel, fluid dairy products, lottery tickets, and any other goods and services that are non-discountable or excluded by law. Please allow up to 120 days after the offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. Limit one offer per Collector Number. 

So NO buying gift cards to meet this offer,,I think I am going to pass on this.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> So I got a Sobeys offer
> 
> ​
> Get​
> 
> *120*​
> 
> *Bonus Miles*​
> 
> when you spend $300 cumulatively, between September 26 and October 13, 2019.​
> 
> 
> BUT
> The terms and Conditions say
> Valid at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Offer must be activated before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Required cumulative spend must be achieved by October 13, 2019 and excludes taxes, delivery charges, bill payments, service fees, bus tickets/passes, rental fees, event tickets, gift cards, prepaid cards, postal products and services, prescriptions, pharmacy services, tobacco products, deposits, environmental charges, alcoholic beverages, fuel, fluid dairy products, lottery tickets, and any other goods and services that are non-discountable or excluded by law. Please allow up to 120 days after the offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. Limit one offer per Collector Number.
> 
> So NO buying gift cards to meet this offer,,I think I am going to pass on this.
> Hugs
> Mel



Rats! I opted in but probably won’t achieve it without gift cards.
It also excludes “fluid dairy products”. I guess milk is excluded too?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow Bababear and Cari, you have to spend $300?  High threshold.  Ridicilous the numbers they come up with...  I did get an offer after all.  Oh, all of the below required opting in as well.

Mine is Spend $150 get 60 miles (Sept 26 - Oct 13).
My daughter got a Hello, checking in e-mail offering her 75 bonus miles if she earns 1 mile by Sept 30 (will do this today).
And my husband the Earn 200 miles get 100 bonus miles I mentioned earlier.

I went through our kitchen and freezer and made a list.  It looks like I will be able to shop at Sobey's this weekend and earn 225 miles on my husband's card.  I'll make a separate small purchase under my daughter's card to get her 75 bonus miles.  I still have a $150 grocery gift card left so I'll use that instead of cash.

Then in about 2 weeks I'll do another shop at Sobey's for my spend $150 get 60 miles.  Hopefully I can combine it with another of their Spend $100/125 coupons get 100/125 miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

cari12 said:


> It also excludes “fluid dairy products”. I guess milk is excluded too?



Yep.  I called once about that (not realizing it did not apply to me) and was told yes, milk counted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Fluid dairy isn't included at Atlantic Sobeys locations, so that's nothing new for me.

Are we sure they don't mean "other" gift cards? I've always just bought Sobeys card for these promos and have received my miles no problem.

Question:  If I use cash miles at Sobeys, I still earn bonus miles on products, right? I'm drawing a blank on this...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My recent offer like this from Sobeys says no gift cards there too, but I did buy them to cover that promo...


----------



## bababear_50

Shell-Airmiles
Email offers 
celebrating National Coffee Day
Offer valid September 26, 2019 through to October 9, 2019 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK and BC (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any Coffee, Tea or Specialty beverage. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. Maximum 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Account. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My recent offer like this from Sobeys says no gift cards there too, but I did buy them to cover that promo...


Hi Hon
I hope it goes through for you
For me $300 in Gift Cards is too much to risk for 120 airmiles. I can see people with smaller threshold spends trying it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am sure if there is a Blue Friday planned for next week my wish list won't have any effect but I thought for fun I'd make one:just in case anyone is listening..........................

Blue Friday Wish List:
1. Canned veggies
2. Pasta sauce
3. Pasta
4. Prime Chicken
5. Baked goods so I don't have to bake for Thanksgiving
6. Sobeys/Foodland Gift card Airmiles deal.
7. Ultimate Dining Gift Cards
that's about it for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

OT but kinda AM related...I went looking at new vehicles today and ended up buying a 2019 Dodge Caravan...when it came time to pay the deposit I was trying to calculate mentally in my head how many AM or PC points I would get...decided on PC points for the better return.  We pick up the vehicle on Wednesday and when we got home I started to wonder if I could pay for it between my 2 credit cards...but sadly it is not an option, invoice says certified funds only...it would have been an amazing return if you could...


----------



## AngelDisney

It would be quite a challenge for me to spend $125 at Sobeys, but I do wish to get 80 AM for the Onyx offer of 40 AM. Can I use Sobeys gift card to buy Hudson’s Bay GC? I can get two gift cards with my $150 Sobeys GC. I think I have one left.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> OT but kinda AM related...I went looking at new vehicles today and ended up buying a 2019 Dodge Caravan...when it came time to pay the deposit I was trying to calculate mentally in my head how many AM or PC points I would get...decided on PC points for the better return.  We pick up the vehicle on Wednesday and when we got home I started to wonder if I could pay for it between my 2 credit cards...but sadly it is not an option, invoice says certified funds only...it would have been an amazing return if you could...


Congrats on the new wheels.   My DH has been at a dealership for over 20 years.  They all have a limit as to how much they will allow you to charge to a credit card when purchasing a car.  The main reason being that they have to pay a fee to the CC company so that's money they lose on the sale and new cars don't have nearly the mark up that people think.  DH's company will allow $2500.  Funny story....they once made an exception to the limit, a guy came in to buy a  car for $150K and he had an Amex black card.  They let him charge the entire thing to the card.   For anyone that doesn't know...an Amex black has no limit and one of the perks are that stores will close to allow you to shop privately.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> So I got a Sobeys offer
> 
> ​
> Get​
> 
> *120*​
> 
> *Bonus Miles*​
> 
> when you spend $300 cumulatively, between September 26 and October 13, 2019.​
> 
> 
> BUT
> The terms and Conditions say
> Valid at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. Offer must be activated before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Required cumulative spend must be achieved by October 13, 2019 and excludes taxes, delivery charges, bill payments, service fees, bus tickets/passes, rental fees, event tickets, gift cards, prepaid cards, postal products and services, prescriptions, pharmacy services, tobacco products, deposits, environmental charges, alcoholic beverages, fuel, fluid dairy products, lottery tickets, and any other goods and services that are non-discountable or excluded by law. Please allow up to 120 days after the offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. Limit one offer per Collector Number.
> 
> So NO buying gift cards to meet this offer,,I think I am going to pass on this.
> Hugs
> Mel


Mine was 65AM with a $150 spend. I can't even make a $75 online spend at No Frills for the 15000 (?) PC points, so this was a no go for me, as well.


----------



## Debbie

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> OT but kinda AM related...I went looking at new vehicles today and ended up buying a 2019 Dodge Caravan...when it came time to pay the deposit I was trying to calculate mentally in my head how many AM or PC points I would get...decided on PC points for the better return.  We pick up the vehicle on Wednesday and when we got home I started to wonder if I could pay for it between my 2 credit cards...but sadly it is not an option, invoice says certified funds only...it would have been an amazing return if you could...


Congratulations on the new vehicle. It's amazing how we have to figure out the best in show for points. 


dancin Disney style said:


> Congrats on the new wheels.   My DH has been at a dealership for over 20 years.  They all have a limit as to how much they will allow you to charge to a credit card when purchasing a car.  The main reason being that they have to pay a fee to the CC company so that's money they lose on the sale and new cars don't have nearly the mark up that people think.  DH's company will allow $2500.  Funny story....they once made an exception to the limit, a guy came in to buy a  car for $150K and he had an Amex black card.  They let him charge the entire thing to the card.   For anyone that doesn't know...an Amex black has no limit and one of the perks are that stores will close to allow you to shop privately.


 That's about what we were allowed when we bought our vehicle in 2014. I was DARN! I have a limit that would have covered, but . . . and I totally get it!  Great story! My cards are black....but they aren't AMEX. LOL


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Congrats on the new wheels.   My DH has been at a dealership for over 20 years.  They all have a limit as to how much they will allow you to charge to a credit card when purchasing a car.  The main reason being that they have to pay a fee to the CC company so that's money they lose on the sale and new cars don't have nearly the mark up that people think.  DH's company will allow $2500.  Funny story....they once made an exception to the limit, a guy came in to buy a  car for $150K and he had an Amex black card.  They let him charge the entire thing to the card.   For anyone that doesn't know...an Amex black has no limit and one of the perks are that stores will close to allow you to shop privately.



Thanks...I just hate the whole negotiating thing for a vehicle and then getting the value for your vehicle you are trading...so stressful but we are happy...I was shocked at some of the prices of vehicles!!!!  The dealership had a car in the showroom which is a "suped up" Dodge Charger...for $103,000 - I said that was insane and the salesman said - that is only because it is used - it retails for $130,000  It was returned because the guy found it too powerful for the city!!!! 

I name my vehicles and since the caravan is black I was thinking of calling it Jack as in Jack Skellington...my current vehicle is Pontiac Montana which we called the Hannah Montana....I can't wait to pick it up on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm not seeing Rona on airmilesshops.ca this morning, not sure how long it has been gone.  Lowes is still there.  I decided to check ebates and Rona is listed as cashback temporarily unavailable.  Hopefully this is temporary.


----------



## alohamom

I found a coupon at Sobeys this morning for $5 off TWO boxes of Maple leaf Prime Frozen Chicken so I grabbed a couple because of your post above @bababear_50 wishing it will be a Blue Friday item. You never know! Keep your eyes open for it, it looks like this


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> I found a coupon at Sobeys this morning for $5 off TWO boxes of Maple leaf Prime Frozen Chicken so I grabbed a couple because of your post above @bababear_50 wishing it will be a Blue Friday item. You never know! Keep your eyes open for it, it looks like this
> View attachment 439661


Thanks for the heads up
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Fluid dairy ha ha ha
Sorry that’s all I got it just makes me laugh


----------



## CanadianKrista

284 AM at Sobeys today, which gets me my earn 200 get 100 Onyx offer!  Also goes towards my weekly spend $450 get 50 on my BMO MC and my targeted sobeys offer of spend $400 get 160  that goes to Oct 13. Whew! So many bonus offers to track!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I shopped at Sobey's today as well but some how messed it up even though I was adding prices with a caculator.  I thought I would spend $128 and get 216 miles.  I ended up with 191.  Thankfully the earn 200 get 100 Onyx offer goes until Sept 30th.  Tomorrow my husband will get gas which will add another 5.  I'll grab something we can use that has at least 4 miles on it at Metro tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> I shopped at Sobey's today as well but some how messed it up even though I was adding prices with a caculator.  I thought I would spend $128 and get 216 miles.  I ended up with 191.  Thankfully the earn 200 get 100 Onyx offer goes until Sept 30th.  Tomorrow my husband will get gas which will add another 5.  I'll grab something we can use that has at least 4 miles on it at Metro tomorrow.


If your DH can buy something for $10 at Shell that will get you 11 miles.  Almost everything in the store counts.  I usually do lottery.  Yesterday I bought $12 in scratch tickets and got 11 miles.....I did it for my DD's card...she got the earn 1 mile get 50 bonus offer so there was no way I was going to let that one go.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I name my vehicles and since the caravan is black I was thinking of calling it Jack as in Jack Skellington...my current vehicle is Pontiac Montana which we called the Hannah Montana....I can't wait to pick it up on Wednesday!!!!



Other people name their vehicles!  YAY!  I always thought I was kind of weird for doing it, but I'm not alone.   We have a Percy, a Maggie, and a Sunny.


----------



## bababear_50

I only have one and I love her
"Blue Belle"

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*you all know that if our appliances have names then it makes perfect sense that our cars do too! We've had,  Rosie (red Geo Metro), The putter (reliant wagon), which became the Swamp mobile after hubby tried to catch his coffee while driving around a bend (oopsie!), Smelly car (huge beast I inherited from my smoking nana), Fred (our last Honda fit)  and now Frederick,  our much more sophisticated Honda fit 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*off topic but with a slight connection to airmiles.  We went to the Toronto zoo yesterday with our daughter (Birt's mom) and her wife to do a wild experience with the hippos and I cashed in some miles to get our tickets into the zoo.  
this is our daughter as she said "best day of my life,  and sorry that includes our wedding" 

and proof that the hubby and I were there too 
*


----------



## ElCray

CanadianKrista said:


> 284 AM at Sobeys today, which gets me my earn 200 get 100 Onyx offer!  Also goes towards my weekly spend $450 get 50 on my BMO MC and my targeted sobeys offer of spend $400 get 160  that goes to Oct 13. Whew! So many bonus offers to track!


Just curious, is your $450 for 50 AMs on your BMO card a personalized offer?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *off topic but with a slight connection to airmiles.  We went to the Toronto zoo yesterday with our daughter (Birt's mom) and her wife to do a wild experience with the hippos and I cashed in some miles to get our tickets into the zoo.
> this is our daughter as she said "best day of my life,  and sorry that includes our wedding"
> View attachment 439958
> and proof that the hubby and I were there too
> View attachment 439960*


Looks like you were all having a wonderful time! Should have brought Birt along to see his “cousins”!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Just curious, is your $450 for 50 AMs on your BMO card a personalized offer?


*Yup, Airmiles, Mastercard and AMEX will often send out personalized offers and while they will send a bunch out at once, not everyone will get them. If you do get one it will rarely be the same as anyone else's, heck, even if you have more than one card in your family the offers won't be the same.

The offers do seem to be based on how much you have (or haven't spent/earned) in the passed few months though ... i got all excited when i got one of these from Mastercard several months ago that would be good only at Rona or Lowes, but only if i shopped online AND only if i spent more than $1000.00 in a 2 week period. Yeah, that was only because we bought a stove the week before *


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Looks like you were all having a wonderful time! Should have brought Birt along to see his “cousins”!!


*It was discussed but since it was raining and Birt doesn't like to get wet, we decided he could stay home and do house-hippos things (AKA nap!)*


----------



## AngelDisney

Went to Sobeys and their chicken, pork and steak are on sale!! Great! No need to buy the HBC giftcard for the 60 AM. I spent $135 and got 226 AM. Surprisingly the threshold LnG in the App stacked with the 125 AM offer this weekend. I am doing my happy dance now!


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> Went to Sobeys and their chicken, pork and steak are on sale!! Great! No need to buy the HBC giftcard for the 60 AM. I spent $135 and got 226 AM. Surprisingly the threshold LnG in the App stacked with the 125 AM offer this weekend. I am doing my happy dance now!


Those offers are separate and should always stack.  One is a public offer the other personal.


----------



## CanadianKrista

ElCray said:


> Just curious, is your $450 for 50 AMs on your BMO card a personalized offer?


Yes it is my “tip for the week” this week on my MasterCard.


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> If your DH can buy something for $10 at Shell that will get you 11 miles.  Almost everything in the store counts.  I usually do lottery.  Yesterday I bought $12 in scratch tickets and got 11 miles.....I did it for my DD's card...she got the earn 1 mile get 50 bonus offer so there was no way I was going to let that one go.



Yes, we did end up at Shell but for gas instead.

I'm not sure what the heck happened to my math the other day, but this morning (when I added the receipts to my tracking spreadsheet) it turned out I earned more than enough for my husband's card.  The receipt showed 171 miles.  Plus Customer Service added another 40 miles.  So that was 211 right there!  He didn't need more.  Ah well.  He filled up his gas tank (5 miles) and my gas tank (another 5 miles) so ended up with 221 in the end.

That earn 1 mile get bonus miles our daughters received was an awesome offer!  The last time we put miles on her card was back in April (Mega Miles) and then the bonus that came through in June.  Five months later Air Miles was probably wondering how to get her to use her card again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I name my vehicles and since the caravan is black I was thinking of calling it Jack as in Jack Skellington...my current vehicle is Pontiac Montana which we called the Hannah Montana....I can't wait to pick it up on Wednesday!!!!


I name mine too...I currently have a blue Impala named " Izzy "  I have also had a Beatsy and Molly.  The hubs names his vehicles as well...the new Truck Jolene.  His other one was Angie lol  funny how we do that!!!!!

I just checked my monthly total for Am this month.  Since I have finally gotten back into the grove of collecting again after such a busy first half of the year.  Once my miles from the weekend are put into my card...I should just over 1000 Am this month.  Not too shabby for only having Safeway, Shell and survey rewards.  Here is to hoping that October is a good month too.  I'm creeping closer to onyx finally.  I should be able to do it by the end on Oct mid November.  I have been onyx for the last 3 years for sure...so I don't want to not be onyx this year.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *off topic but with a slight connection to airmiles.  We went to the Toronto zoo yesterday with our daughter (Birt's mom) and her wife to do a wild experience with the hippos and I cashed in some miles to get our tickets into the zoo.
> this is our daughter as she said "best day of my life,  and sorry that includes our wedding"
> View attachment 439958
> and proof that the hubby and I were there too
> View attachment 439960*


 Yes we did this too .. my daughter is a hippo freak she loved it


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *off topic but with a slight connection to airmiles.  We went to the Toronto zoo yesterday with our daughter (Birt's mom) and her wife to do a wild experience with the hippos and I cashed in some miles to get our tickets into the zoo.
> this is our daughter as she said "best day of my life,  and sorry that includes our wedding"
> View attachment 439958
> and proof that the hubby and I were there too
> View attachment 439960*


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> I found a coupon at Sobeys this morning for $5 off TWO boxes of Maple leaf Prime Frozen Chicken so I grabbed a couple because of your post above @bababear_50 wishing it will be a Blue Friday item. You never know! Keep your eyes open for it, it looks like this
> View attachment 439661


I just saw these coupons and got a few for myself and 8 extras if anyone wants me to mail some out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So looks like I’ve got to book a pricey airline ticket....ticket only no package.  I’m not seeing any options for extra Airmiles.  I think it will be just Amex Miles. Anyone know a way to get extra miles that I’m missing?  Redtag is a no and so is Expedia.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> I just saw these coupons and got a few for myself and 8 extras if anyone wants me to mail some out.



Are they Sobeys specific ?


----------



## alohamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Are they Sobeys specific ?



No, they are not. I just happened to get them in a Sobeys.


----------



## isabellea

I would also be interested if you have given them all away. Thanks!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I am so glad to see others name their vehicles....my coworkers think I am insane...only 2 more days until Jack arrives!!!!!!  We had to wait because I wanted the windows tinted...


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So looks like I’ve got to book a pricey airline ticket....ticket only no package.  I’m not seeing any options for extra Airmiles.  I think it will be just Amex Miles. Anyone know a way to get extra miles that I’m missing?  Redtag is a no and so is Expedia.


*I'm not 100% sure of your question but i *think* you are asking how to book a flight and EARN miles? reason I'm asking is because you are able to book with Redtag and gets miles on THIS PAGE
OR thru the airmiles shop portal you can try:
Cheapoair
Expedia (not sure why you said this is a no?)
Flighthub*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All of you who were waiting ..look what just popped up!



*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *All of you who were waiting ..look what just popped up!
> View attachment 440507View attachment 440509View attachment 440510
> 
> View attachment 440511
> View attachment 440512View attachment 440513*


Good deal if you are not looking to upgrade....


----------



## flower_petals

Yay now I have enough for 2- adult 7- day. I was going to get 5day as we found out last trip ( our first) that we like a lot of rest days. But the difference in miles is so small, might as well pop into a park for a few hours on a rest day.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tinkerone

There's a new AM thing going on, Mountain of Miles.  I'll post the link but be warned, doesn't seem to be working right.  Nothing new there.....

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/spl...lWFKAWcKVocilJmky1AZHkRSatQLJm3dTYNoeF57snr8Q


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Found this on the FB site:

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/spl...dtkVQcrKcOpyN-DCXcjf3A6zWKLvehAami6n0zb4ysBSc


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone beat me to it LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just posted on their FB page that it isn't working...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do we think this contest could be replacing their usual multiplier event?  After not participating in Christmas in July, hoping for Pack To School, I don't want to miss out on some good Christmas shopping! They will likely still have their Cyber Monday multiplier, but who really knows!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do we think this contest could be replacing their usual multiplier event?  After not participating in Christmas in July, hoping for Pack To School, I don't want to miss out on some good Christmas shopping! They will likely still have their Cyber Monday multiplier, but who really knows!


*nope,  they've had this kind of promo several times now,  at least once a year.  Last year I actually won a $100 gift card for Etsy (that I still haven't used yet!) And I also scored the highest multiplier numerous times. 

remember to take screen shots of what multiplier you get on any days that you choose to actually order anything! This is when I keep running lists of things I want to order for gifts.  *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *remember to take screen shots*



Should be AMs slogan!


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *nope,  they've had this kind of promo several times now,  at least once a year.  Last year I actually won a $100 gift card for Etsy (that I still haven't used yet!) And I also scored the highest multiplier numerous times.
> 
> remember to take screen shots of what multiplier you get on any days that you choose to actually order anything! This is when I keep running lists of things I want to order for gifts.  *



You should look at Etsy for fun things for your trip... matching t-shirts? fancy decals for your magic bands? I'm sure there are lots of things you could get!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not 100% sure of your question but i *think* you are asking how to book a flight and EARN miles? reason I'm asking is because you are able to book with Redtag and gets miles on THIS PAGE
> OR thru the airmiles shop portal you can try:
> Cheapoair
> Expedia (not sure why you said this is a no?)
> Flighthub*


Yes, I’m looking to earn additional miles over and above what I will get from my Amex....it’s a $1700 ticket.  
I thought all the above options only gave miles on packages.  Cheapoair doesn’t  sell the airline I need.


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> I would also be interested if you have given them all away. Thanks!


If you are meaning the coupons that I have ....PM me an address


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> You should look at Etsy for fun things for your trip... matching t-shirts? fancy decals for your magic bands? I'm sure there are lots of things you could get!


*My original plan was to use it during the StB promo for the online shop, had to spend $100 in one transaction, but the danged thing didn't show up until AFTER the 120 day time frame and AM had to chase it down for me. Now it just sits there and i have no idea what to use it on! I did spy several Donald shirts that i might decide i NEED *


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes, I’m looking to earn additional miles over and above what I will get from my Amex....it’s a $1700 ticket.
> I thought all the above options only gave miles on packages.  Cheapoair doesn’t  sell the airline I need.


*Well, the direct link i put in my post is to Red Tag to earn miles on JUST FLIGHTS, not the packages .. it's hard to find but if you go thru THIS DIRECT LINK you will see this wording:
Book your flight using your credit card and get Miles on your booking. (Note: you can’t use Miles to book flights here.) And this rather large image on the right hand side


Unless things have changed recently you can in fact earn miles on Expedia for just flights, we've done it often AND if you're flying any airline that has it's own reward programme you'll earn those rewards as well. You don't earn miles on PACKAGES thru this website. 
Flighthub is a site I've never used but it doesn't say there are any exclusions.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

The contest on airmilesshops seems to be working now.  I of course got the 2x multiplier.  Just as well, the big one would have made me sad since I just ordered something big on Amazon on Sunday (I did get 5x for that!)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got 10x!  I have to order something from the bay today too (using my gift card I got at Sobeys for 60 air miles).


----------



## alohamom

I also grabbed a few more of the Maple Leaf Frozen chicken buy 2 save $5 coupons so if any one wants some just PM your address and I will mail some out to you


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone getting sick of seeing the purple font yet today  I've been wanting to bring this info to people's attention but had to wait until i could link the website for those who might want to see MORE DETAILS OF THE CHANGES. There are some big changes coming the the AMEX Platinum Credit Card. Some are excellent (much higher earn rate) but others are mildly troubling (higher earn rate has a cap AND a ton of fine print!)
Here's the most notable changes:

I'm liking the widening of the type of purchases that will earn at the higher rate -- hello PRESTO card & Greyhound tickets! And then the fact that everything beyond this category will now be 1:$10 We'll hit the $30,000 mark long before the end of the year but then it switches to the 1:$10 which is still pretty decent IMHO. *

*NOW the troubling section to both The Duck and her loyal Pluto (ok, I still love him even if he's attached to a silly dog  ) pertains to the earning of Airmiles. It looks like AM is cracking down and closing some loopholes and AMEX ain't planning on getting caught in the fallout!! *
*I can't provide any direct links OR even copy this info because it's only on the VEerrryyyy long amendment to the "Earning Miles in the Airmiles Reward Program the the use of an American Express Credit card" in the sub section"CALCULATION OF AIRMILES REWARD MILES" Phew, that's a lot to type out just by reading the massive paper! Here's a very brief summary, those of you who have a card will get this info in the mail soon and  I imagine once Nov gets closer it will be on their website as well. All of the Red letters come directly from the letter, things in **italics** & underlined are the CHANGES. Purple words are, of course, my musings!*

*You will not earn Miles for the following:*

_*interest card fees*_
_* cash equivalent transactions whether or not they appear as purchases on your month statement *_
_*Miles earned in any way that breach or are not intended to be earned by these Terms & Conditions or any other terms you are subject to*_
_* any other transaction we tell you is excluded from earning miles*_

*You agree that you are not entitled to earn Miles for transactions in any of the categories listed above.If you receive Miles in error and then take steps to repeat the transaction type we may, at out discretion, consider that to be abuse related to these terms and conditions and the earning of Miles.** (DO they mean the double & triple dipping we have been enjoying at Rexall  ) **If you applied for multiple cards to earn Miles,if you cancelled or downgraded your card after acquiring it, or you cancelled or returned purchases you made to earn Miles, we may, at our discretion, consider that to be abuse** (anyone else ever made a mistake returned something AFTER the miles appeared on your account, I know I have, but not on purpose! .. also no more card churning)*

*All deductions for returns credits and adjustments will be calculated at the earn rate in effect at the time of the time of return, credit or adjustment. This means that the Miles deducted from  your account may be different that the amount originally earned **(in other words if this happens after Nov 4th they can claw back MORE than you earned!!) *

*We may freeze, cancel and reverse any Miles not properly issued. We may refuse to issue Miles, cancel Miles already issued of deduct Miles previously issued to you if we have reason to believe that you caused or allowed a breach the conditions, engaged in any fraud or abuse related to the Program, if you card account is not in good standing or for any other reason.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yikes!  I'm glad I got rid of those cards long ago and stuck with my BMO World Elite Air Miles Mastercard!  My $10 earn rate on every purchase I make and my annual fee is the same at $120.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yikes!  I'm glad I got rid of those cards long ago and stuck with my BMO World Elite Air Miles Mastercard!  My $10 earn rate on every purchase I make and my annual fee is the same at $120.


*I wouldn't be surprised to dig deeper and find the Mastercard already has some of those similar terms, i have a feeling Airmiles is struggling now that miles don't expire and there are a TON out there waiting to be redeemed .. our DIL's mom has close to 500,000 (yes, i gave that the correct number of zeros!) because she can't be bothered to go thru the redemption process   

We personally, don't intentionally abuse the system, we might "stretch" it to the limits but I know there are some out there that do! Like i mentioned, we'll surpass that limit on the  $5 rate in a hurry but we'll be happy with the $10 rate after that. We're loyal to AMEX for a slew of other reasons, not the least of which is the excellent customer service we've had in some extremely sticky situations over the years. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Soooo i took the time to track down the fine print for Mastercard and it's very similar to the ones AMEX will implement next month .. don't come right out and call it "fraudulent use" but the gist is definitely there! Now it's perhaps time to study the differences and decide if it's worth it to drop our AMEX down to the "basic card" and bump the Mastercard up to the World Elite???

Mastercard charges for the second card so annual fee will be $170 compared to AMEX $120
Earn rate confuses me! But i think it would work out to close to same amount???
Mastercard 1/$10 everywhere?? is there a cap?
AMEX 1/$5 for certain things and 1/$10 other things or after a cap on the initally higher rate

Extra benefits is where it gets really confusing: Mastercard has the lounge tickets -- would we use them? Not in Pearson since we tend to use the earliest flights, is there one in MCO?
Travel insurance? yeah, we buy this so the fact that Mastercard includes *some* is a benefit we would use.

Huhm, lots to ponder. Any thought from all the loyal Mastercard users? I know there's more of you than us AMEX users and I'd appreciate your input!*


----------



## mort1331

So not a AM mastercard user, but MCO does have 2 lounges. And since you get picked upped 4 hours ahead of flight, and sometimes hanging out for couple of hours at MCO it s good. I have sometimes paid out of pocket for it, food and drink up there so you dont have to fight for seats or pay for food.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> So not a AM mastercard user, but MCO does have 2 lounges. And since you get picked upped 4 hours ahead of flight, and sometimes hanging out for couple of hours at MCO it s good. I have sometimes paid out of pocket for it, food and drink up there so you dont have to fight for seats or pay for food.


*Yeah, that's what i was thinking as well! Since we often take the last flight out most of the food spots in MCO are already closed when we'd like to pick something up -- not like Pearson where they are open from the very first flight in the morning until the last one actually leaves. 4 years ago our flight was supposed to leave at 8 and didn't take off till after midnight, those poor people in the store & restaurants looked exhausted!*


----------



## youngdeb12

Does the Amex give a discount on flights?  The BMO World Elite AM card gives 15% off miles required for North American flights. I have not run into a cap yet and we have used our cards for renovations and flipped a house and put most of the charges on there and didn’t ever notice a cap.


----------



## youngdeb12

Also, if one of you is the primary on your current BMO MC, you could have the other apply for the World Elite when they have the companion fare promotion going on and that can add up.  DH signed up for his own card to put all the rental expenses through to keep it separate and we were able to take advantage of this.  Saved us 4675 Air Miles for our January trip!


----------



## Donald - my hero

youngdeb12 said:


> Does the Amex give a discount on flights?  The BMO World Elite AM card gives 15% off miles required for North American flights. I have not run into a cap yet and we have used our cards for renovations and flipped a house and put most of the charges on there and didn’t ever notice a cap.


*That's a new thing coming in November Once per calendar year, on the first flight you book thru Airmiles or vacation package you book thru Redtag you will get BACK 25% of the miles used. *


youngdeb12 said:


> Also, if one of you is the primary on your current BMO MC, you could have the other apply for the World Elite when they have the companion fare promotion going on and that can add up.  DH signed up for his own card to put all the rental expenses through to keep it separate and we were able to take advantage of this.  Saved us 4675 Air Miles for our January trip!


*Not something we'd be interested in doing, 2 credit cards is enough for this family *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's a new thing coming in November Once per calendar year, on the first flight you book thru Airmiles or vacation package you book thru Redtag you will get BACK 25% of the miles used. *



Wow, that will be very cool!


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> If your DH can buy something for $10 at Shell that will get you 11 miles.  Almost everything in the store counts.  I usually do lottery.  Yesterday I bought $12 in scratch tickets and got 11 miles.....I did it for my DD's card...she got the earn 1 mile get 50 bonus offer so there was no way I was going to let that one go.



I'm missing this deal, I don't see it on Shells website.  Might you be able to explain the 10 airmiles?


----------



## Days In the Sun

OT Shell  info:

Number 1. On Friday I filled up at Shell and used a Sobeys 4 cents off a litre coupon and paid with a Shell giftcard.  I had also signed up for the 3 cents off a liter when you use your BMO mastercard but haven't been using it.  Well I received both 4 cents off and 3 cents off on Friday and since then found a promo that you get 3 cents off a litre for BMO and Shell mastercard purchases until October 31.  Since the Shell giftcard is a Shell mastercard, I guess it qualified.  I have no idea where this offer came from, but googling, this is what I found:

https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/bmo-shell-mastercard-offer/
Number 2.  Disclaimer, I am reluctant to post this one.
There are threads on a number of websites about a Shell/MC offer Fuel Up For Less at Shell. 10% back on MC at Shell if you spend $50+ in a transaction until December 30, offer began September 23 and "people" have posted getting 10% off on giftcards and have already received the money back.  You need to register your credit card on a website that doesn't show being on a Shell server so I decided not to register.  Today I contacted Shell through their website, livechat, and was told right away that it was a legitimate offer.  So I have now registered one of my mastercards and will see how it goes.  Please don't register without contacting Shell yourself, there is way too much fraud on the internet.  If you are interested, just google Fuel Up for Less at Shell.


----------



## bababear_50

Just got an email talking about the new booking Hotel stays using airmiles

I'm happy about this
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just got an email talking about the new booking Hotel stays using airmiles
> View attachment 440808
> I'm happy about this
> Hugs
> Mel



Was coming to say the same thing! Since I can book Disney or Universal hotels... this is awesome! even pre-cruise hotels when I don't quite have enough miles... 

Still waiting for cruises to be able to book on redtag, the year is running out to add that!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's a new thing coming in November Once per calendar year, on the first flight you book thru Airmiles or vacation package you book thru Redtag you will get BACK 25% of the miles used.
> 
> Not something we'd be interested in doing, 2 credit cards is enough for this family *



I am a one card family,,WestJet Mastercard,,I do keep a backup BMO airmiles card for special offers.
After one of my cards got compromised last year I downsized all my cards and lowered my limits.
I am going to maybe drop the WestJet Mastercard as the yearly fee eats away the benefits I am getting.
BMO is not my choice of banks,,,, so having a credit card through them is not ideal,,though most transaction these days are done online.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> OT Shell  info:
> 
> Number 1. On Friday I filled up at Shell and used a Sobeys 4 cents off a litre coupon and paid with a Shell giftcard.  I had also signed up for the 3 cents off a liter when you use your BMO mastercard but haven't been using it.  Well I received both 4 cents off and 3 cents off on Friday and since then found a promo that you get 3 cents off a litre for BMO and Shell mastercard purchases until October 31.  Since the Shell giftcard is a Shell mastercard, I guess it qualified.  I have no idea where this offer came from, but googling, this is what I found:
> 
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/bmo-shell-mastercard-offer/
> Number 2.  Disclaimer, I am reluctant to post this one.
> There are threads on a number of websites about a Shell/MC offer Fuel Up For Less at Shell. 10% back on MC at Shell if you spend $50+ in a transaction until December 30, offer began September 23 and "people" have posted getting 10% off on giftcards and have already received the money back.  You need to register your credit card on a website that doesn't show being on a Shell server so I decided not to register.  Today I contacted Shell through their website, livechat, and was told right away that it was a legitimate offer.  So I have now registered one of my mastercards and will see how it goes.  Please don't register without contacting Shell yourself, there is way too much fraud on the internet.  If you are interested, just google Fuel Up for Less at Shell.


from their website.
for $50 or more at any Shell location, with your Mastercard (includes non-fuel purchases)


----------



## mort1331

now if only shell sold Disney gift cards.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> from their website.
> for $50 or more at any Shell location, with your Mastercard (includes non-fuel purchases)



Great, thank you.  I didn't see it anywhere on Shell.ca.  I was actually coming back to delete my post, didn't want anyone in a financial mess over something I posted.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, the direct link i put in my post is to Red Tag to earn miles on JUST FLIGHTS, not the packages .. it's hard to find but if you go thru THIS DIRECT LINK you will see this wording:
> Book your flight using your credit card and get Miles on your booking. (Note: you can’t use Miles to book flights here.) And this rather large image on the right hand side
> View attachment 440689
> 
> Unless things have changed recently you can in fact earn miles on Expedia for just flights, we've done it often AND if you're flying any airline that has it's own reward programme you'll earn those rewards as well. You don't earn miles on PACKAGES thru this website.
> Flighthub is a site I've never used but it doesn't say there are any exclusions.*


Thanks....I fished around Redtag and never figured out how you got to the place that the link goes to.  Turns out that Redtag give the most miles.  I've booked the ticket and it got me 195 miles plus what I get from Amex.  I would have gotten less than half that amount going through  airmilesshop.   It makes me a tab nervous booking through a third party...I'm used to booking online but always direct with the airline etc.

So now DH will be overseas for 2 weeks in November and I will have 15 glorious nights of silence.  He asked me if I minded him being gone so long and was not amused when I said I was going to have the best 2 weeks of sleep and did he want to double down for 4 weeks.


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Great, thank you.  I didn't see it anywhere on Shell.ca.  I was actually coming back to delete my post, didn't want anyone in a financial mess over something I posted.


so did not see it on the shell site, just on the fuel up for less site.
https://fuelupforless.com/
just went on reg shell site, under search I did fuel up for less, it came up.


----------



## mort1331

I signed up, and tonight will buy a $50 GC tonight. see in 3-5 business days if the rebate comes back.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> so did not see it on the shell site, just on the fuel up for less site.
> https://fuelupforless.com/
> just went on reg shell site, under search I did fuel up for less, it came up.



I just tried the search based on your post.  Thanks, seems more legit now.  I'll be trying a giftcard or two this week as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks....I fished around Redtag and never figured out how you got to the place that the link goes to.  Turns out that Redtag give the most miles.  I've booked the ticket and it got me 195 miles plus what I get from Amex.  I would have gotten less than half that amount going through  airmilesshop.   It makes me a tab nervous booking through a third party...I'm used to booking online but always direct with the airline etc.
> 
> So now DH will be overseas for 2 weeks in November and I will have 15 glorious nights of silence.  He asked me if I minded him being gone so long and was not amused when I said I was going to have the best 2 weeks of sleep and did he want to double down for 4 weeks.


*It's actually on the Airmiles website, hiding on the Rewards page  under Travel Specials. It's NOT easy to find!!*

*I understand the sleeping arrangements ... i HATE hate HATE being touched when i sleep and good grief, hubby is a noisy, restless sleeper! You'll miss him but being able to stretch out and sleep when & how you want will be awesome!*


----------



## ElCray

Days In the Sun said:


> I just tried the search based on your post.  Thanks, seems more legit now.  I'll be trying a giftcard or two this week as well.


It seems to have been tested and validated on the Red Flag Deals site. There is a thread that is 109 pages long that grew over the last week of the promo. People were going in and buying such huge amounts of gift cards and the latest news on that thread is that Shell is going to impose a $300 per day limit on gift card sales. It's an interesting thread - worth reading.


----------



## kerreyn

It’s a big NOPE for Blue Friday this week. Even Rexall seems to be a bust.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1332376
Sobeys Urban Fresh On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1332387
Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1332821

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1332383
Disappointed no Blue Friday
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

ElCray said:


> It seems to have been tested and validated on the Red Flag Deals site. There is a thread that is 109 pages long that grew over the last week of the promo. People were going in and buying such huge amounts of gift cards and the latest news on that thread is that Shell is going to impose a $300 per day limit on gift card sales. It's an interesting thread - worth reading.



Thanks, sounds like this promo might not last long.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1332376



Sobeys gift card deal 100am/$200
Air Canada giftcards 10% off

Foodland gift card deal 50am/$100


----------



## bababear_50

Almost doubled the amount of spend on gift card purchases this time,,,,
Gift Card purchases:
Sobeys Urban Fresh spend $75.00 get 50 bonus airmiles
Sobeys On spend $200.00 get 100 airmiles
Foodland spend $100.00 get 50 airmiles

Metro
Spend More Get More 4 days only
Spend $100 get 100
spend $150 get 150


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys gift card deal 100am/$200
> Air Canada giftcards 10% off
> 
> Foodland gift card deal 50am/$100



They really lowered the air miles this time...   I would max out on these every time. It was one of my biggest miles earners.


----------



## pigletto

Disney Addicted said:


> They really lowered the air miles this time...   I would max out on these every time. It was one of my biggest miles earners.


Me too . I won’t be committing to shopping in their stores for that amount.


----------



## mort1331

So with the Shell GC MC deal. If Shell doesnt have the Disney cards, do you think if you grab some from another store, can they be bought and validated at Shell. Does this make sense? It would be a big deal change if possible. 
I dont know how the validating of GC goes how they activate them, if anyone here does please chime in.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mort1331 said:


> So with the Shell GC MC deal. If Shell doesnt have the Disney cards, do you think if you grab some from another store, can they be bought and validated at Shell. Does this make sense? It would be a big deal change if possible.
> I dont know how the validating of GC goes how they activate them, if anyone here does please chime in.


yes they have to be activated at the store you buy them at.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I was really hoping for a blue Friday to get to my Sobey's cumulative spend offer.  And gift cards dont count, so I'm probably saying goodbye to those 160AM.  Bah.


----------



## mort1331

marcyleecorgan said:


> yes they have to be activated at the store you buy them at.


sorry I knew I wasnt clear. If I just grab some cards say at shoppers, dont buy them or activate them. Can I go to a shell and buy and activate there


----------



## TammyLynn33

If I buy the $100 gift card at foodland can I use it at metro on the spend $100 earn 100? 
So getting 150 airmiles ? 






bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1332376
> Sobeys Urban Fresh On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1332387
> Metro
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1332821
> 
> Foodland
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1332383
> Disappointed no Blue Friday
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## mort1331

TammyLynn33 said:


> If I buy the $100 gift card at foodland can I use it at metro on the spend $100 earn 100?
> So getting 150 airmiles ?


Metro and Foodland/Sobeys, are 2 different companies so cant use one at the other


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh i always think of them as being the sme
As they are similar in airmiles flyers prices 





mort1331 said:


> Metro and Foodland/Sobeys, are 2 different companies so cant use one at the other


----------



## accm

After not being around for a long time, I need to try to get back into the airmiles train. We have a trip planned for beginning of 2021, so I'm hoping to have enough miles to buy at least one ticket with miles. Problem is, Northern Ontario seems to be an airmiles dead zone. We used all the miles I had for tickets to Disneyland, so we have a long way to go.

I did find out yesterday that the Shell near my house is full service, for the same price as the other stations, so will definitely be taking advantage of that this winter!


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *Soooo i took the time to track down the fine print for Mastercard and it's very similar to the ones AMEX will implement next month .. don't come right out and call it "fraudulent use" but the gist is definitely there! Now it's perhaps time to study the differences and decide if it's worth it to drop our AMEX down to the "basic card" and bump the Mastercard up to the World Elite???
> 
> Mastercard charges for the second card so annual fee will be $170 compared to AMEX $120
> Earn rate confuses me! But i think it would work out to close to same amount???
> Mastercard 1/$10 everywhere?? is there a cap?
> AMEX 1/$5 for certain things and 1/$10 other things or after a cap on the initally higher rate
> 
> Extra benefits is where it gets really confusing: Mastercard has the lounge tickets -- would we use them? Not in Pearson since we tend to use the earliest flights, is there one in MCO?
> Travel insurance? yeah, we buy this so the fact that Mastercard includes *some* is a benefit we would use.
> 
> Huhm, lots to ponder. Any thought from all the loyal Mastercard users? I know there's more of you than us AMEX users and I'd appreciate your input!*


This is *not* an airmiles card, but if you like AMEX, I highly recommend their cobalt card. It's what we use, and love it. We get 5% back on food & drink, 2% of travel and transportation, and 1% on everything else, with no caps. Monthly membership fee of $10, and free extra cards. And while not a straight cash back card, you can redeem your points towards travel purchases (or anything else, but at a lower return rate). We've started buying gift cards at the grocery store for places like LCBO, Amazon, Lowe's, and have made close to $1k in points since the beginning of the year (that might say more about how much we're having to spend than anything ). Thought I'd mention it in case you're interested.


----------



## juniorbugman

So OT - the other day everybody was talking about naming their cars and just wanted to let you know that today is Name Your Car Day.  So it is a thing


----------



## kimbert

Update on the AM hotel booking site.

1) I found Pop Century today, for my dates so they might be adding more availability for others too.

2) I learned it is, in fact, as simple as they said about cancelling. In fact, my 24,000 AM were back in my account after only 20 minutes. ***ETA - they are in my Airmiles.ca account, but not yet visible on the travel hub (so not yet available to re-book with). They did say within 24h, so we'll see.
*** ETA also - now approx. 1 hour after cancelling online, they are available to book again.

3) There is, however, a $10 NON-Refundable booking fee associated with every booking, so technically cancelling wasn't "free" for me, it was "free from the hotel side of things, but $10 from AM hotels website". This is the 7th question on their FAQ page, which I didn't recall reading before booking, but it's there!

I plan on using my AM now for the best bang for my buck, and now that the discont tix are up online, I don't know what that is!
If my math in my spreadsheet is correct (and assuming 1.35 exchange rate) the hotel rooms are approx. 12 cents per AM, the discount WDW tix are 11 cents, and Universal for a day are only 10 cents per AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are now updated in the first post and here's the ones that Mel hasn't supplied already

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic FLyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## Bossy22

I thought the first flyer of the month was BluFriday?  Anyone know?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bossy22 said:


> I thought the first flyer of the month was BluFriday?  Anyone know?


*There doesn't seem to be any real formula to follow, just a case of watching & waiting .....*


----------



## bababear_50

Message edited,,decided not to go to Toronto.
Thanks anyways

Thanks
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Flyer links are now updated in the first post and here's the ones that Mel hasn't supplied already
> 
> Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer
> Co-op Atlantic FLyer
> IGA Quebec Flyer
> IGA Western Flyer
> Safeway Western Flyer*




Jean Coutu Ontario and New Brunswick has use 95 cash miles get 50 airmiles 4 Oct to 10 Oct 2019.  Air Miles will not show on receipt, will post within 4 weeks of promotion ending.  One offer per Collector Account


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Flyer links are now updated in the first post and here's the ones that Mel hasn't supplied already
> 
> Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer
> Co-op Atlantic FLyer
> IGA Quebec Flyer
> IGA Western Flyer
> Safeway Western Flyer*



Anyone willing to translate the French to English for the IGA Quebec flyer promo valid 3 October to 9 October 2019?  I found it with the IGA Quebec IGA online flyer.


----------



## isabellea

Eveningsong said:


> Anyone willing to translate the French to English for the IGA Quebec flyer promo valid 3 October to 9 October 2019?  I found it with the IGA Quebec IGA online flyer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 441074


October 3-9: If you spend 100$ you get 25AM or 50AM for 150$. It also states that if you shop at two different AM partners participating in this promo you get 95AM as bonus. If you shop at 3, you get 190AM.


----------



## Eveningsong

isabellea said:


> October 3-9: If you spend 100$ you get 25AM or 50AM for 150$. It also states that if you shop at two different AM partners participating in this promo you get 95AM as bonus. If you shop at 3, you get 190AM.


Thank you


----------



## Eveningsong

Eveningsong said:


> Thank you



https://quebecbonusboom.airmiles.ca/fr/home


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming Rexall Flyer link
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1332766?page=1
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mort1331 said:


> sorry I knew I wasnt clear. If I just grab some cards say at shoppers, dont buy them or activate them. Can I go to a shell and buy and activate there


No. If you grabbed the cards from the shoppers shelf and didn't pay for them, they'd consider it shoplifting.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys today
Picked up one $200.00 Sobeys Gift Card=100 airmiles
Targeted offers:
1 Frozen Dutch Apple pie $7.69= 15 bonus airmiles (Thanksgiving)
1 apple braided strudel $3.99 =10 airmiles
1 Healthy choice frozen dinner $4.49 =6 airmiles
flipped $200.00 Sobeys GC for 4x $50.00 coffee gift cards


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *There doesn't seem to be any real formula to follow, just a case of watching & waiting .....*


Maybe they'll have a Blue Friday right after Thanksgiving to try and get people spending again after the Holiday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Did the $100 gift card for $50 AM @ foodland  and will grab all my turkey day stuff there..
Managed to get 2/3 of our MVMCP fast passes.. No 7 dwarfs left 
And ordered our Busch gardens fun cards as for $100 each it will cover end of this year ( our hockey tourney trip) and next years Christmas trip . Im going to take the three littles when big kid goes off to lightening game with his teammates and we can focus that night on little kids stuff.. then out first day post tourney we can focus on big rides for he big two ..
See ortho on Monday hopefully cast comes off I have a really bad feeling underneath is a mess. I’ve always been allergic to tegaderm medical dressings and they didn’t ask me if I had any allergies when I went for waterproof lined cast and it feels like it’s on fire.. I’m not sure I have skin left under there.
Funniest story got a text messsge yesterday from kids boss asking if wanted tix  to wiggles I said ok even tho they aren’t into .. gets us out of house why not? My jock kid in exchange for said “free”  tix is doing the wiggles laundry day am.. I can’t stop laughing .. he’s not impressed ha ha 
Happy Friday All xo


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys (Ontario) has Kraft Dinner dinner on for 10 am when you buy 10.  It's on the front page, 99 cent sale price but airmiles aren't listed.  Foodland had the same deal last week but I didn't make it there.

Also, one of the Sobeys I go to stopped accepting Sobeys gift cards as payment for other gift cards.  Fortunately at the moment the one I go to the most still does.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys (Ontario) has Kraft Dinner dinner on for 10 am when you buy 10.  It's on the front page, 99 cent sale price but airmiles aren't listed.  Foodland had the same deal last week but I didn't make it there.
> 
> Also, one of the Sobeys I go to stopped accepting Sobeys gift cards as payment for other gift cards.  Fortunately at the moment the one I go to the most still does.


The Sobey's closest to us doesn't show any of these but I'm too far away from gold and only 3 months to go so I have to chance it and go buy something...anything LOL. We have more than enough for our pre cruise hotel but I like to have a good buffer in case of a car rental etc


----------



## hdrolfe

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys (Ontario) has Kraft Dinner dinner on for 10 am when you buy 10.  It's on the front page, 99 cent sale price but airmiles aren't listed.  Foodland had the same deal last week but I didn't make it there.
> 
> Also, one of the Sobeys I go to stopped accepting Sobeys gift cards as payment for other gift cards.  Fortunately at the moment the one I go to the most still does.



this is great, my kid keeps complaining we don't have any KD in the house. I keep saying "it's not on sale".


----------



## rella's fan

So annoying when they constantly are changing the value on rewards.  I redeemed for one 3 day DL pass on Monday and was just 200 short for my second one.  Just looked and they have now upped the number of airmiles necessary by 100 (since Monday).  Guess I'll just end up buying an additional Sobeys card but still maddening!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*my phone just gave me a notification that my offers for SSobeys are ready to load.  I muttered to myself,  no poop sherlock,  I've already loaded them and opened the app.  Wow,  I've got a few offers that are good till the end of the month that I swear weren't there at 4:30 this morning *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *my phone just gave me a notification that my offers for SSobeys are ready to load.  I muttered to myself,  no poop sherlock,  I've already loaded them and opened the app.  Wow,  I've got a few offers that are good till the end of the month that I swear weren't there at 4:30 this morning *



Hi J
7 more offers were added to mine since I loaded them yesterday,,Hmmm,,,all are good for 28 days.
Must not buy ice cream,,,BUT 10 airmiles if I do and it's good for 4 uses
Buy 1
Breyers Ice Cream Tubs, 1.66L
Redeem offer up to 4 times.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Well I am the proud owner of 10 boxes of KD LOL. It's ok we were out


----------



## mort1331

shh,,,new frozen key this sunday in stores.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> shh,,,new frozen key this sunday in stores.


*Colour me confused? A frozen key for what??*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Colour me confused? A frozen key for what??*


I think it is some kind of collectible item only available at the Disney store.  Once they are gone (which I have read is quickly) they are gone.


----------



## Bossy22

Donald - my hero said:


> *my phone just gave me a notification that my offers for SSobeys are ready to load.  I muttered to myself,  no poop sherlock,  I've already loaded them and opened the app.  Wow,  I've got a few offers that are good till the end of the month that I swear weren't there at 4:30 this morning *


Another dumb question, I have appreciated all the help so far.  I'm confused on having it on my phone.  Which app are you using?  Are the coupons automatically loaded or do I have to load them each time?  Thanks again!!!  You guys/gals rock!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Bossy22 said:


> Another dumb question, I have appreciated all the help so far.  I'm confused on having it on my phone.  Which app are you using?  Are the coupons automatically loaded or do I have to load them each time?  Thanks again!!!  You guys/gals rock!!!



Hi Bossy22
here is a website that might help answer your questions,,
I don't use the app but use my desktop home computer.
Yes you do have to load your offers each week.
https://getmyoffers.ca/

Here is an example of 7 offers that were just posted for me to review and load if I am interested in them








10
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Breyers Ice Cream Tubs, 1.66L
Redeem offer up to 4 times.




Terms & Conditions





20
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy $10
Chicken or Turkey Thighs.







Terms & Conditions





20
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Royale Facial Tissues or Tiger Towels, 6pk.







Terms & Conditions





15
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Snowdonia Cheese, 200g.







Terms & Conditions





8
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Kraft Philadelphia Dip, 227-340g.







Terms & Conditions





25%
OFF
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Compliments Cotton Swabs, 400ct.







Terms & Conditions





3
BONUS MILES
28
Days Left




Load
Buy 1
Compliments Spring Water, 24x500mL.







Terms & Conditions

Regards
Mel


----------



## ElCray

I just did the Quebec Bonus Boom. It was easy to pop over to Gatineau.

Completed three below offers for a bonus of 190 AMs:
1. BMO Air Miles Credit Card offer: Spend $200 at partners get 5O AMs
2. Fill up 25L at Shell: only 5 AMs
3. Spend $150 at IGA get 50 AMs

I got an additional 38 AMs at IGA on the cereal deal (4 boxes for 30 AMs) and the base miles (8).

Total spend: $230 including taxes
Total AMs: 333

Not the best return per dollar, especially compared to the awesome Rexall deal, but the sale prices were quite good so I still felt that I did well. Also beer and wine counts for Air Miles and they had a good selection of craft beer there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bossy22 said:


> Another dumb question, I have appreciated all the help so far.  I'm confused on having it on my phone.  Which app are you using?  Are the coupons automatically loaded or do I have to load them each time?  Thanks again!!!  You guys/gals rock!!!


*There are no dumb questions!! There are 3 "targeted" offers you will see us talking about that you are able to "load" to your card. Yes you need to load them to have them actually work, Sobey's & Metro are weekly on Wed/Thursday and Rexall every other week on Fridays*

*Rexall: referred to as Load and Go (or LnG if I'm lazy!) You can load them on a computer at THIS PAGE or within the Airmiles app on your phone (offers are the same, doesn't matter how you load them) *
*Sobey's family of stores are called "My Offers" You can load them on a computer at THIS PAGE or directly thru the Sobey's app (again same offers either place) *
*Metro's offers are called My Personal Offers and can be loaded from a computer at THIS PAGE or thru the Metro App (again same offers)*

*Make sure you have your Airmiles profile set up to receive emails from Airmiles proper and all of the sponsors as well.*


----------



## mort1331

B


Donald - my hero said:


> *Colour me confused? A frozen key for what??*





juniorbugman said:


> I think it is some kind of collectible item only available at the Disney store.  Once they are gone (which I have read is quickly) they are gone.


Correct. When any Disney store opens each mornjng they need some magic. So they habe someone waiting there to turn a giant key. They then give a small key to that person. Its green and white and the key part is the castle.
They have given out some limited edition ones like Donald. Toy Story. And now Frozen. Now its not just one but usually 100per store. Aounds like alot but people line up for them.


----------



## mort1331

WAY OT
If anyone in the GTA is thinking about the Cirque show at Ontario Place here is a cheaper way to go.
If a family there are family rates on their website starting at $65 a ticket, not sure how old/young the children have to be. But before you buy, goto costco online buy the GC for $100 cost you $80.So instant 20% off. Plus then you get the discount of the ticket for families. There isnt a bad seat in the house, very small venue. There might be better views, but really not bad. Had a great time last night and my girls always enjoy.


----------



## bababear_50

Favor from my fellow Airmilers
If you would be interested in Metro Grocery store offering a online e-voucher for cash airmiles would you drop by Airmiles Chat and put in a request. (Online cash rewards)
Right now Sobeys.Sobeys Urban Fresh,,Foodland ,Safeway,,and IGA offer this.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Can you please report back as I have the same problem and haven’t called them yet?



UPDATE 5 OCTOBER 2019

BMO never called me back, so I called BMO again this morning, I was told to contact Airmiles.  I phoned the ONYX airmiles number, and discussed my issue with them.  The airmiles agent told me they do not have access to my BMO Mastercard credit card information because it is confidential.  I told her I tried to explain that to BMO, and BMO said I had to call Airmiles.  The Air Miles Agent looked up the terms and conditions of the Round Up BMO mastercard promo, and told me that they had up to 31 October 2019 to post the airmiles.  So I will wait until the end of the end of October, and if the other 50 airmiles are not posted I will call Airmiles on 1 November 2019.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I have been so busy, no time to post! I still don't have time to find the post I was looking for to quote, but someone was wondering what the 25 Out of the Blue airmiles were and why they said Chapters/Indigo. I participated in that, it was spend $$on your Air miles Amex at Chapters and get the bonus.

It is so hard to get Airmiles right now. I am playing that game daily hoping to get a high multiplier for online shopping.
I bought a $200 gc at Sobeys, then spent 1/2 of it on groceries, so got 221 airmiles today.
I really need about 2,000 more miles to get the Universal Studios tickets. We are going for 3 days, and getting the 3rd park free would be awesome!


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> B
> 
> 
> Correct. When any Disney store opens each mornjng they need some magic. So they habe someone waiting there to turn a giant key. They then give a small key to that person. Its green and white and the key part is the castle.
> They have given out some limited edition ones like Donald. Toy Story. And now Frozen. Now its not just one but usually 100per store. Aounds like alot but people line up for them.



I heard it’s the first 100 customers who spend $10 in store will get a frozen themed key.  Not sure if the previous ones required a purchase or not.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> I heard it’s the first 100 customers who spend $10 in store will get a frozen themed key.  Not sure if the previous ones required a purchase or not.


yes last ones you had to purchase $15worth first. Not sure if that is $10 US or Can


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I hit 7x on the game tonight, so I went ahead and ordered from nike (2x) my new turf shoes for soccer! They are $160 so I figured 7x was a great multiplier for this purchase...


----------



## osully

I got a 5x multiplier on Friday and my husband ordered a $290 pair of wireless headphones via AirMilesShops so hoping that goes through!!


----------



## juniorbugman

The day that I had to order something I only got 2x on the game and the next day I got 5x but my item was only on sale until the first day so at least I got 2x.
Edited to add Ticketmaster shop.
So I just realized that Ticketmaster is an airmiles shop so now I will wait and see if I can get a good times multiplier before I order my tickets for the event I am going to see.  The seats that I want have been there for a while yet so I think that they won't go away before I get to order them.  Bonus - fingers crossed for a good multiplier soon.   Total seat cost will be $495 so base will be 24 air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> The day that I had to order something I only got 2x on the game and the next day I got 5x but my item was only on sale until the first day so at least I got 2x.
> Edited to add Ticketmaster shop.
> So I just realized that Ticketmaster is an airmiles shop so now I will wait and see if I can get a good times multiplier before I order my tickets for the event I am going to see.  The seats that I want have been there for a while yet so I think that they won't go away before I get to order them.  Bonus - fingers crossed for a good multiplier soon.   Total seat cost will be $495 so base will be 24 air miles.


Ohhhh that would be awesome!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> The day that I had to order something I only got 2x on the game and the next day I got 5x but my item was only on sale until the first day so at least I got 2x.
> Edited to add Ticketmaster shop.
> So I just realized that Ticketmaster is an airmiles shop so now I will wait and see if I can get a good times multiplier before I order my tickets for the event I am going to see.  The seats that I want have been there for a while yet so I think that they won't go away before I get to order them.  Bonus - fingers crossed for a good multiplier soon.   Total seat cost will be $495 so base will be 24 air miles.


 Sending Pixie dust your way!


----------



## ottawamom

I've been racking my tired brain trying to figure out what I got 25AM from Metro for. I won't look a gift horse in the mouth. I was reading the Sobeys flyer where they have 25AM for signing up for emails and it occurred to me that Metro had a sign up not long ago.

I was in Metro and wanted to check my DH card. I had to remove my card from the app then sign up for his card. Then I went back in and removed his card and signed up again using my card to see one of my offers. I think I may have received 25AM on his card and then 25AM on my card for doing this.

I didn't think anything about it at the time because I didn't expect that I would get 25AM for signing up as I have been signed up for years. Is this a glitch we haven't known about? Next time they have one of these promotions does anyone else want to try?


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

We just came back from a week-end out near Ottawa area. and stopped in for gas at Shell to see 5x for regular. Fine enough I could barely fit in 27 liters so I got my 5x and didn't have to get home on E. Before paying I saw more AM. 10 miles for 2 bottles of gatoraid. Done. 15 AM to come home today from Renfrew.


----------



## flower_petals

Ugh I went to metro and spent 149.40 for 100 am instead of the 150.  I swear I looked at the till 3x and it said subtotal of $152.  Still a good shop for metro as they don't have a lot of great big mile promos.  But kicking myself.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I got 5x on the game today. Used the Children's Place gift card I got when they were doing an AM promo at Sobeys and ordered my kid some new pants, he's been wearing the same 3 pairs all September, I thought he might need a couple more. Also ordered a Harry Potter costume for him for Halloween through Amazon. Here's hoping we don't have to fight for those bonus miles....


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm sooo frustrated with myself! I played the contest yesterday morning before I started my day,  got the 20x, quickly went to the computer to get at least one order ready,  needed a credit card from my purse,  person who was buying the snow tires from the old Fit appeared at the door while I was in the front hall,  took the cash to stick into our "treat fund" and the instant pot beeped to let me know the yogurt was done.  If you guessed by now that I forgot to get back to my desk till just now,  you're right! 
*


----------



## osully

ottawamom said:


> I've been racking my tired brain trying to figure out what I got 25AM from Metro for. I won't look a gift horse in the mouth. I was reading the Sobeys flyer where they have 25AM for signing up for emails and it occurred to me that Metro had a sign up not long ago.
> 
> I was in Metro and wanted to check my DH card. I had to remove my card from the app then sign up for his card. Then I went back in and removed his card and signed up again using my card to see one of my offers. I think I may have received 25AM on his card and then 25AM on my card for doing this.
> 
> I didn't think anything about it at the time because I didn't expect that I would get 25AM for signing up as I have been signed up for years. Is this a glitch we haven't known about? Next time they have one of these promotions does anyone else want to try?


I got 50 from Metro and won’t worry about it. LOL


----------



## bigscee

osully said:


> I got 50 from Metro and won’t worry about it. LOL



Is it possible these are the targetted Onyx/Gold bonus miles from a couple weekends ago? Did you get that offer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Any of the recent mystery miles possibly attached to having used cash miles? I rarely use those offers for the simple reason that i don't often have any cash miles! *


----------



## ottawamom

I've got all my cash mile use accounted for. I'll take the mystery miles any day. I'm beyond bothering to contact airmiles to let them know I got too many. I used to but not anymore.I just keep track and subtract my shortages from this total. Saves the agrivation of contacting AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ugh...I could kick myself too...not a big miss on AM.  But I had received the push to get onyx status with an offer of get 60 AM get a bonus 30.  I only did about 36 with a Safeway shop with targeted offers and some surveys.   When we pulled up to Shell on Friday before heading to the big city to see the dd...I notice that Shell still had the buy 2 pepsi products get 10 Bonus AM.  I TOTALLY could have done that for the remaining miles I needed   I don't know why I didn't even thing about it.  Ugh...I could just kick myself   Especially, since it is migraine inducing weather and I drink lots of gatorade and advil to help ward off the migraines when the weather fluctuates from warm to cold in the matter of hours .  (it's a trick I learned from a friend who sees a tramatic head specialist for her injuries sustained from an accident)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Totally off-topic here but i don't want to deal with "others" who might feel the need to share comments that won't help me figure this out.

Ok so it actually IS still related to AM and the hassle i endured over the stupid travel vouchers for our upcoming trip (dropped to double-digits today and I'm stupidly excited!) Our travel agent has done next to nothing for us -- never been to Florida never mind Disney and has zero idea what's involved, I had to tell her that i needed the reservation number for Disney to add it to my account and that it's different from their number. I've received nothing from them since we paid for the trip -- still waiting for her promised help with booking meals (she's convinced you can't do it more than a month out) so i can tell her that I did that myself 6 months ago (she doesn't need to know I'm still working on that, you get the point!) **My questions:*

* will we ever get the stuff from Disney that I'm used to receiving? Mainly the yellow luggage tags for our baggage? I booked the darned ME myself because she insisted it just happens without any interaction on her part  Will they instead go to the agency because they booked the trip?*
* If there is some kind of weather related problem with the flight will we be able to contact WestJet ourselves and change the booking (last trip there was a freezing rain warning and i just changed it to the night before) OR will i need to use them as a go-between. IF that's the case, what happens if the agency is closed?*
* How do i tell what class of seats she has booked for us? I have a feeling it's the lowest of the low because if I want to pre-select our seats the price ranges from $50 - $75 and that just seems really high. Don't usually care on the way down cause I can easily get on the computer, but coming home we tend to like to make sure we sit together.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ever listening to the radio with only one ear open and then hear something that has you stop cold and lean closer to hopefully catch it? That was me just now -- found THIS

Saw something mentioned at the bottom of a Quebec flyer a few weeks ago, guess it's time for everyone else to BOOM!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> * will we ever get the stuff from Disney that I'm used to receiving? Mainly the yellow luggage tags for our baggage? I booked the darned ME myself because she insisted it just happens without any interaction on her part  Will they instead go to the agency because they booked the trip?*
> 
> * If there is some kind of weather related problem with the flight will we be able to contact WestJet ourselves and change the booking (last trip there was a freezing rain warning and i just changed it to the night before) OR will i need to use them as a go-between. IF that's the case, what happens if the agency is closed?*
> * How do i tell what class of seats she has booked for us? I have a feeling it's the lowest of the low because if I want to pre-select our seats the price ranges from $50 - $75 and that just seems really high. Don't usually care on the way down cause I can easily get on the computer, but coming home we tend to like to make sure we sit together.*



The yellow DME tags usually don't arrive until 2-3 weeks before check in.  To be totally honest, I've had a few big issues with DME getting my bags and I will no longer use the service. 

In general, when you book with a third party they are in control of your reservations until you check in but airlines are a little different.  Most likely you would be able to make a change due to bad weather but only if the airline issues a weather warning.  They issue warnings to allow people to voluntarily change their flights to avoid the back log of plane loads of stranded/delayed passengers.

There aren't that many choices of seat class.  The fees to select seats start around $25 per segment on a short haul for a basic seat. So $50 is not out of line depending on the seat selected.....they charge more for front of the plane, aisle, window, extra leg room etc and all have different fees.  The cheapest ones go first.

ETA:  The DME tags will be mailed to your house.  They come from an office in the Toronto area.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Totally off-topic here but i don't want to deal with "others" who might feel the need to share comments that won't help me figure this out.
> 
> Ok so it actually IS still related to AM and the hassle i endured over the stupid travel vouchers for our upcoming trip (dropped to double-digits today and I'm stupidly excited!) Our travel agent has done next to nothing for us -- never been to Florida never mind Disney and has zero idea what's involved, I had to tell her that i needed the reservation number for Disney to add it to my account and that it's different from their number. I've received nothing from them since we paid for the trip -- still waiting for her promised help with booking meals (she's convinced you can't do it more than a month out) so i can tell her that I did that myself 6 months ago (she doesn't need to know I'm still working on that, you get the point!) **My questions:*
> 
> * will we ever get the stuff from Disney that I'm used to receiving? Mainly the yellow luggage tags for our baggage? I booked the darned ME myself because she insisted it just happens without any interaction on her part  Will they instead go to the agency because they booked the trip?*
> * If there is some kind of weather related problem with the flight will we be able to contact WestJet ourselves and change the booking (last trip there was a freezing rain warning and i just changed it to the night before) OR will i need to use them as a go-between. IF that's the case, what happens if the agency is closed?*
> * How do i tell what class of seats she has booked for us? I have a feeling it's the lowest of the low because if I want to pre-select our seats the price ranges from $50 - $75 and that just seems really high. Don't usually care on the way down cause I can easily get on the computer, but coming home we tend to like to make sure we sit together.*



I've read that others have their luggage tags go directly to the travel agent and pick them up there. Given that you booked directly and there were boxes for you to enter "your" info I would think they should come directly to you. If the travel agent had done this she would have entered her info and...

Airmiles flight booking is kind of like booking through a travel agent so I'm hoping my experience will apply to your situation. I have contacted the airlines directly once I have their confirmation code and dealt with them about any issues I have had. Seems to make sense to cut out the middle man for efficiencies sake. A lot of travelers would rather just deal with the person they know (the travel agent) and have them take care of all the details.

DH used to travel a lot with business using the travel agent to make the arrangements. When glitches happened he just dealt with the airline directly to sort it out.

Again, Airmiles doesn't book the "Basic" fare they tend to book the regular economy fare. Pre selecting a seat can cost that much these days. The "Basic" fares get no seat selection ever and you have to pay $$ to check a bag and can't change your flight (even for a fee).

The last few years when I've flown (7 times) so long as everyone was on the same reservation (2-5 people depending) we have always been seated together. I usually do check in within 21-24 hours pre flight, although when I was out west I checked in at 14 hrs pre-flight and we were still seated together.

I hear you about the safety of the Airmiles thread. I can be a vicious place out there. I tried to use the word Airmiles in each answer to keep it on point.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ever listening to the radio with only one ear open and then hear something that has you stop cold and lean closer to hopefully catch it? That was me just now -- found THIS
> 
> Saw something mentioned at the bottom of a Quebec flyer a few weeks ago, guess it's time for everyone else to BOOM!*


Thanks for the heads up. It won't net me a lot of extra miles but every little bit helps. I should be able to add 200 AM to the bank. I have to shop at Sobeys this weekend anyway to fulfill a targeted offer so I can get two for one this way.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Totally off-topic here but i don't want to deal with "others" who might feel the need to share comments that won't help me figure this out.
> 
> Ok so it actually IS still related to AM and the hassle i endured over the stupid travel vouchers for our upcoming trip (dropped to double-digits today and I'm stupidly excited!) Our travel agent has done next to nothing for us -- never been to Florida never mind Disney and has zero idea what's involved, I had to tell her that i needed the reservation number for Disney to add it to my account and that it's different from their number. I've received nothing from them since we paid for the trip -- still waiting for her promised help with booking meals (she's convinced you can't do it more than a month out) so i can tell her that I did that myself 6 months ago (she doesn't need to know I'm still working on that, you get the point!) **My questions:*
> 
> * will we ever get the stuff from Disney that I'm used to receiving? Mainly the yellow luggage tags for our baggage? I booked the darned ME myself because she insisted it just happens without any interaction on her part  Will they instead go to the agency because they booked the trip?*
> * If there is some kind of weather related problem with the flight will we be able to contact WestJet ourselves and change the booking (last trip there was a freezing rain warning and i just changed it to the night before) OR will i need to use them as a go-between. IF that's the case, what happens if the agency is closed?*
> * How do i tell what class of seats she has booked for us? I have a feeling it's the lowest of the low because if I want to pre-select our seats the price ranges from $50 - $75 and that just seems really high. Don't usually care on the way down cause I can easily get on the computer, but coming home we tend to like to make sure we sit together.*



Make sure your mailing address in DME is correct. The only time I used an agent it defaults to theirs so I just changed it back to mine and everything was ok. 

Flights, I can't help... I always book those myself or use airmiles (in which case it is the lowest of the low and I just pay to pick the seats I want, actually I always pay to book all my seats any way just because). Call WestJet and see? Weather etc, I'd deal with the airline myself. Especially if I'm at the airport or something.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> The yellow DME tags usually don't arrive until 2-3 weeks before check in.  To be totally honest, I've had a few big issues with DME getting my bags and I will no longer use the service.
> 
> In general,* when you book with a third party they are in control of your reservations until you check in*


*Same re:taking my own bags on the bus! I just want the tags & stuff to add to the scrapbook  The highlighted section is what's driving me round the bend .. I HATE not being in control -- I want to change things and can't  *


ottawamom said:


> I've read that others have their luggage tags go directly to the travel agent and pick them up there. Given that you booked directly and there were boxes for you to enter "your" info I would think they should come directly to you. If the travel agent had done this she would have entered her info and...
> *I'm hoping this is the case for me! *
> I have contacted the airlines directly once I have their confirmation code and dealt with them about any issues I have had. Seems to make sense to cut out the middle man for efficiencies sake. A lot of travelers would rather just deal with the person they know (the travel agent) and have them take care of all the details.
> *Thinking i might be stuck with the agent part, it says on my app that it's been booked with a travel agent <sigh>*
> The last few years when I've flown (7 times) so long as everyone was on the same reservation (2-5 people depending) we have always been seated together. I usually do check in within 21-24 hours pre flight, although when I was out west I checked in at 14 hrs pre-flight and we were still seated together.
> *I rarely have trouble getting 2 seats together, we like to sit at the very back of the plane for the flight down and most hate it. (we all get to the airport at the same time!!) The mid-week late night flight home in Jan/Feb is rarely full anyway so we should be ok on the way home as well.*
> I hear you about the safety of the Airmiles thread. I can be a vicious place out there. I tried to use the word Airmiles in each answer to keep it on point.
> *Yeah, don't know why people feel the need to comment if they only want to bash??*





hdrolfe said:


> Make sure your mailing address in DME is correct. The only time I used an agent it defaults to theirs so I just changed it back to mine and everything was ok.
> *I'll be sure to go in and check once more when it gets to a month and see what's up!*
> Flights, I can't help... I always book those myself or use airmiles (in which case it is the lowest of the low and I just pay to pick the seats I want, actually I always pay to book all my seats any way just because). Call WestJet and see? Weather etc, I'd deal with the airline myself. Especially if I'm at the airport or something.



*Thanks for the responses! I'm sooo not liking this whole travel agency element, I know some people prefer to book any trips this way but i just want the control! I might not be so miffed if they had actually DONE anything to make this trip happen. The line in one email that really irked me was **"My coworkers and I believe that Disney Travel is an American company under an extremely different system that we do not deal with due to safety concern" **uhm, ok .. they've been in business for decades now and I think they're fairly trustworthy at this point. Hubby is extremely busy right now with no slow-down on the horizon and he pouted last night that we can't extend the trip this time because we didn't book it ourselves. Last time around when we got to this point, we paid the change fee on our flights and extended our resort reservation from 2 weeks to 20 nights. Sigh!*


----------



## ottawamom

Your comment about safety concern reminded me of something I had never heard before on a plane. If we dropped something we were told to call a flight attendant to retrieve it at it was fire hazard for a passenger to retrieve something off the floor between the seat rows.

I don't recall hearing "fire hazard" before. Nor can I figure out how.


----------



## bababear_50

*Boom* Promo
not much for me in this Promo.........maybe I'm not looking close enough.
Maybe I want them to post Airmiles from past Promos before they post new ones.....are you listening Airmiles.,,,,Christmas in July Promo???


Hugs
Mel


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Totally off-topic here but i don't want to deal with "others" who might feel the need to share comments that won't help me figure this out.
> 
> Ok so it actually IS still related to AM and the hassle i endured over the stupid travel vouchers for our upcoming trip (dropped to double-digits today and I'm stupidly excited!) Our travel agent has done next to nothing for us -- never been to Florida never mind Disney and has zero idea what's involved, I had to tell her that i needed the reservation number for Disney to add it to my account and that it's different from their number. I've received nothing from them since we paid for the trip -- still waiting for her promised help with booking meals (she's convinced you can't do it more than a month out) so i can tell her that I did that myself 6 months ago (she doesn't need to know I'm still working on that, you get the point!) **My questions:*
> 
> * will we ever get the stuff from Disney that I'm used to receiving? Mainly the yellow luggage tags for our baggage? I booked the darned ME myself because she insisted it just happens without any interaction on her part  Will they instead go to the agency because they booked the trip?*
> * If there is some kind of weather related problem with the flight will we be able to contact WestJet ourselves and change the booking (last trip there was a freezing rain warning and i just changed it to the night before) OR will i need to use them as a go-between. IF that's the case, what happens if the agency is closed?*
> * How do i tell what class of seats she has booked for us? I have a feeling it's the lowest of the low because if I want to pre-select our seats the price ranges from $50 - $75 and that just seems really high. Don't usually care on the way down cause I can easily get on the computer, but coming home we tend to like to make sure we sit together.*



The last time we traveled to Disney, we were travelling with a DVC member under their reservation.  Since they were arriving before us, we ended up having to sign up for the Magical Express ourselves and ended up calling to get the tags sent to our home address.  We hadn't received them about a few weeks before our trip so they just re-sent them.  There's no harm in calling ME to see which address they are being sent to.

As to the seat selections - for reference, we booked our flights with Air Miles.  For our YYZ - MCO leg of the flight, seat selection will cost us from $35-55/seat.  When I try to book the same leg with a basic fare, the seat selection costs are $50-75/seat.  When I search the economy fare, it shows $35-55/seat.  Sorry


----------



## hdrolfe

I much prefer to handle my own bookings. A lady at work has a tripped booked for next April and is using a travel agent. They did apply the Canadian discount on the tickets but when it came to the room discount they told her it wasn't available, which is technically true, it wasn't available on the standard room she had booked however it is on the preferred and works out to be $20 more but come with $30 per person gift cards and she has 4 people going. The travel agent is going to book her dining and fastpasses, I guess that would be handy? But I change things so often I can't imagine letting someone else be in control lol.


----------



## youngdeb12

I’m wondering if there’s any recourse you would have against the travel agent if they book you a basic fare and not tell you. When I was trying to book a basic fare via the WestJet site, I had to agree to a disclaimer explaining the price difference between basic and economy and difference in entitlements. I’ve heard so many stories about basic fares and the costs associated with any changes. If you were under the impression you had a regular ticket and then later found out you didn’t when you needed to make a change or miss a flight, you would think they would be responsible for properly informing you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Same re:taking my own bags on the bus! I just want the tags & stuff to add to the scrapbook  The highlighted section is what's driving me round the bend .. I HATE not being in control -- I want to change things and can't *
> 
> 
> 
> * Last time around when we got to this point, we paid the change fee on our flights and extended our resort reservation from 2 weeks to 20 nights. Sigh!*


I wouldn't say that I hate not being in control over this stuff but I most certainly prefer having control.  

If you want to extend just call the airline and see what they say you can do. Like I said the airlines are different when it comes to third party bookings....as in the agent books the ticket with the airline same as you could.  As far as the resort....that's an easy one because you can book the additional nights on a separate reservation.  MANY times I've had two reservations at the same resort.  Sometimes it's because a discounted rate was only available for part of the trip and other times it's because I've added days.  So far, I've never had to change rooms.   You just call them and ask to link the reservations together and again when you check in you mention it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

youngdeb12 said:


> I’m wondering if there’s any recourse you would have against the travel agent if they book you a basic fare and not tell you. When I was trying to book a basic fare via the WestJet site, I had to agree to a disclaimer explaining the price difference between basic and economy and difference in entitlements. I’ve heard so many stories about basic fares and the costs associated with any changes. If you were under the impression you had a regular ticket and then later found out you didn’t when you needed to make a change or miss a flight, you would think they would be responsible for properly informing you.


Nope on that.  Unless you have asked for something specific all they have to book for you is a seat on the dates you want.  It will always be the lowest fare possible.  However, if you happen upon a travel agent that actually has experience traveling he/she may ask you for specifics before hand to allow you all the possible options.  Those agents are rare. Take a place like Flight Centre....no experience is required to be an agent there.  If you can pass the personality test you're hired.  They teach the minimum on the booking system and that's it.  It's not uncommon to see an agent in there open up their own webpage and fill in the blanks for booking....same as you could do at home.


----------



## youngdeb12

dancin Disney style said:


> Nope on that.  Unless you have asked for something specific all they have to book for you is a seat on the dates you want.  It will always be the lowest fare possible.  However, if you happen upon a travel agent that actually has experience traveling he/she may ask you for specifics before hand to allow you all the possible options.  Those agents are rare. Take a place like Flight Centre....no experience is required to be an agent there.  If you can pass the personality test you're hired.  They teach the minimum on the booking system and that's it.  It's not uncommon to see an agent in there open up their own webpage and fill in the blanks for booking....same as you could do at home.



Good to know. This is why I prefer to do it all myself. We have dealt with agents before and when there’s been an issue, they have dealt with it appropriately, but I can often find what they can for the same price or cheaper.


----------



## ottawamom

No Rexall email this week? I need to get some toothbrush heads. I'll got to Costco if I can't get AM.


----------



## ottawamom

Just found this on the Rexall site Coupon. Here's hoping for an email? I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mort1331

So as reported a few pages back, Shell has a promo on right now for 10% back on min $50 purchase. Does NOT have to be gas. So I tried and bought a $50 GC on Oct1. just received my $5 credit on my online CC account. So it is legit. Now I know its been all over RFDs, but wanted to make sure and let everyone here know as well.
Unfortunatly  I have not been able to find any Disney GC at any Shell. So the other thing I am doing is buying prepaid mastercards. The ones that are $200 or $250 if you can find them. This way with the $7 activation fee you are still up 6-7%. I can then use them to buy Sobeys GC, or Disney GC and still get a savings that way.
Promo is on till end of Dec.
Prepaid cards under the $200 you really are not saving with the activation fee.
Every penny helps.

This promotion has ended. As of October 8, 2019 at 10am EST, no new card enrolments or statement credits for new purchases will be processed. Please visit shell.ca for other available promotions. 

got killed early


----------



## peanutgirl

On the boom coupon for Lawtons in Atlantic Canada  it says to scan the back but there is nothing to scan when you look on the back. Any thoughts


----------



## Donald - my hero

peanutgirl said:


> On the boom coupon for Lawtons in Atlantic Canada  it says to scan the back but there is nothing to scan when you look on the back. Any thoughts


*I think they've updated the coupon now -- this is what i just found
*


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just found this on the Rexall site Coupon. Here's hoping for an email? I'll wait until tomorrow.



Thanks @ottawamom 

Here is the second one from airmiles' website, different coupon code.

Rexall coupon airmiles website


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, I swallowed hard, picked up the phone, actually called WestJet (the Duck HATES the phone!!) and the great agent confirmed my thoughts... we've been booked on a basic level fare and that means we get NOTHING! No Reward dollars, can't change the seats we'll get assigned when we check-in without paying a fee  ranging from $50 - $75  and no way at all to upgrade to whatever the premium seats. Knowing that we might not get to sit together has me unsettled -- I've already set an alert on my phone to make sure I'm sitting at the computer ready to hit check-in at the 24hr mark.  

BUT at least there is a 2nd coupon for Rexall on the Airmiles website now. I'll create a post for that now <sigh>*


----------



## ottawamom

Good thing to know for those who deal with a travel agent. You need to spell out everything you want/need. I never would have thought I would have to mention that I wanted regular economy as a minimum. Like @dancin Disney style said I can't believe they can do that without confirming it with you first.

I'm sure your flights will be uneventful and on time in clear blue skies.


----------



## mort1331

STOP THE BUS ITS OVER.
This promotion has ended. As of October 8, 2019 at 10am EST, no new card enrolments or statement credits for new purchases will be processed. Please visit shell.ca for other available promotions.

got killed early, lots taking advantage of this deal.

supposed to go till end of Dec. Dead after 10 days. This puts Pickle power to shame. Unfortunately I think someone will be losing a job by not putting restrictions on GC and Lotto and Tobacco.


----------



## youngdeb12

mort1331 said:


> STOP THE BUS ITS OVER.
> This promotion has ended. As of October 8, 2019 at 10am EST, no new card enrolments or statement credits for new purchases will be processed. Please visit shell.ca for other available promotions.
> 
> got killed early, lots taking advantage of this deal.
> 
> supposed to go till end of Dec. Dead after 10 days. This puts Pickle power to shame. Unfortunately I think someone will be losing a job by not putting restrictions on GC and Lotto and Tobacco.



No way!  I didn't even get a chance to use it...lame.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, I swallowed hard, picked up the phone, actually called WestJet (the Duck HATES the phone!!) and the great agent confirmed my thoughts... we've been booked on a basic level fare and that means we get NOTHING! No Reward dollars, can't change the seats we'll get assigned when we check-in without paying a fee  ranging from $50 - $75  and no way at all to upgrade to whatever the premium seats. Knowing that we might not get to sit together has me unsettled -- I've already set an alert on my phone to make sure I'm sitting at the computer ready to hit check-in at the 24hr mark.
> 
> BUT at least there is a 2nd coupon for Rexall on the Airmiles website now. I'll create a post for that now <sigh>*



I booked base fares for a recent flight. From what I understood, even when you book at 24 hours you won’t have the option to pick your seats. The system assigns them. And the price to prebook seats is dynamic, so as the plane fills the cost to reserve seats goes up. It’s really an unpleasant situation and such a transparent cash grab. I will definitely be considering options closely next time we book flights (not our next disney trip, though. only direct option is on swoop, and with a toddler it’s worth biting the bullet and accepting “a la carte” discount fares...)

We bought the base fare and paid for seat selection in advance, because the total cost was still cheaper than the next fare level, but it took me a whole afternoon of research to make that choice. It’s really awful that your travel agent has just booked basic without any input from you, and I would definitely be complaining to the company.


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Thanks @ottawamom
> 
> Here is the second one from airmiles' website, different coupon code.
> 
> Rexall coupon airmiles website



This one is also the same offer coupon (41700005257) as the load and go / app offer.


----------



## tinkerone

When we pay OOP we mostly fly JetBlue.  They don't charge for seat selection and, according to them, they don't oversell their flights.  A few years ago they added a tier system so you can book a basic flight with no luggage, a seat with one bag or a seat with two bags.  Depending on what you choose you can pay more or less.  It's still a lot cheaper than other options but who knows, they could start charging for seats at any time.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> STOP THE BUS ITS OVER.
> This promotion has ended. As of October 8, 2019 at 10am EST, no new card enrolments or statement credits for new purchases will be processed. Please visit shell.ca for other available promotions.
> 
> got killed early, lots taking advantage of this deal.
> 
> supposed to go till end of Dec. Dead after 10 days. This puts Pickle power to shame. Unfortunately I think someone will be losing a job by not putting restrictions on GC and Lotto and Tobacco.



I was hoping this would last for awhile or at least continue to apply for gas fill-ups.  I have two pending transactions from last week, will see what happens.

Edit:  If I  recall correctly the Shell giftcard promo two years ago, rotated across various areas in Canada.  As soon as it came to GTA, supposed to run all summer, dead in a week.


----------



## isabellea

Blue Friday this week at IGA Qc!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday October 9th
To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:

BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card
Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.
Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device
Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned
If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work
You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT
Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE
Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052586
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 came from Airmiles and the barcode from this one is 417000052579
This coupon can be found either on the App OR you can find the same coupon code online  HERE
Image if you prefer 
Just the barcode *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A couple of comments regarding my above post about our Rexall hunting trips:*

*I made this post on my laptop and the images are possibly crappy, I'll fix them later!*
*The barcodes are in fact now different -- an hour ago they were the same @kerreyn *
*AND the new survey coupon is good till Nov 5th*
*Happy hunting everyone!*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *A couple of comments regarding my above post about our Rexall hunting trips:*
> 
> *I made this post on my laptop and the images are possibly crappy, I'll fix them later!*
> *The barcodes are in fact now different -- an hour ago they were the same @kerreyn *
> *AND the new survey coupon is good till Nov 5th*
> *Happy hunting everyone!*



The coupon code on the second coupon on your post is the still same coupon code on the app (05257) (which will need to be shown to the cashier so the coupon can be scanned). So if people don't have the app, they should print both of those coupons (05258 & 05257) to get 200am for $50 spent.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> The coupon code on the second coupon on your post is the still same coupon code on the app (05257) (which will need to be shown to the cashier so the coupon can be scanned). So if people don't have the app, they should print both of those coupons (05258 & 05257) to get 200am for $50 spent.


*Is the wording in my post incorrect? If so I'll change it -- 1st coupon is from Rexall --05258 and 2nd is from Airmiles -- 05257 and is the same both online & in the APP. This is the same as every other time we've had Wednesday only coupons, one from Rexall and one from Airmiles.

I've updated my post to hopefully make it a bit clearer, can you give me your opinion on my wording now? I want to make sure everyone is able to maximize their mile to dollar ratio!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can't NOT share this with all of you who do the Airmiles surveys (Rewarding your opinion) .. currently about 15 minutes into the most Booooring survey on marijuana usage (not sure why i didn't get screened out when i said nope don't use it) and this awesome screen popped up
*


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> The coupon code on the second coupon on your post is the still same coupon code on the app (05257) (which will need to be shown to the cashier so the coupon can be scanned). So if people don't have the app, they should print both of those coupons (05258 & 05257) to get 200am for $50 spent.



I read the second post (the one I'm tagged in) as the second coupon and app coupon being different, but they're not.  I'm probably reading it wrong. I'm blaming it on the freaking snow storm we're getting right now....


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Is the wording in my post incorrect? If so I'll change it -- 1st coupon is from Rexall --05258 and 2nd is from Airmiles -- 05257 and is the same both online & in the APP. This is the same as every other time we've had Wednesday only coupons, one from Rexall and one from Airmiles.
> 
> I've updated my post to hopefully make it a bit clearer, can you give me your opinion on my wording now? I want to make sure everyone is able to maximize their mile to dollar ratio!!!*



too funny.  Your post IMHO is very clear.  I think Kerryn's original post was to point out you can get the airmiles website one on the app.  Your post clearly states all the places.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I read the second post (the one I'm tagged in) as the second coupon and app coupon being different, but they're not.  I'm probably reading it wrong. I'm blaming it on the freaking snow storm we're getting right now....


*Well, they're the same because they are the same .. 2nd coupon is the one from Airmiles. 

And you can just keep the snow, thank you very much! The frost we had this morning was enough winter for me *


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Blue Friday this week at IGA Qc!


Are there any good deals? I can't see the flyer until tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> too funny.  Your post IMHO is very clear.  I think Kerryn's original post was to point out you can get the airmiles website one on the app.  Your post clearly states all the places.


*PHEW, thanks for the confirmation .. my brain is still filled up with my frustration over our trip! I just need to move on, get back to the planning stages and pick our park days so I'm ready to make Fast Passes when the time rolls around. Just a month for that milestone to get here and i have zero idea!*


----------



## isabellea

Yes. The flyer is always available on the IGA app on Tuesday.


----------



## isabellea




----------



## Donald - my hero

*I finally , yes FINALLY finished the dang survey and just spit water on my keyboard when this popped up! (that's because i could see our girls subjecting their poor kitty to this humiliation!) 
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> finally , yes FINALLY finished the dang survey and just spit water on my keyboard when this popped up! (that's because i could see our girls subjecting their poor kitty to this humiliation!)


Don't laugh - when I was young we used to dress our dog up - one year I dressed her up in my old ballet tutu and yes she got back at me by eating at it.  But it was fun and she was cute.


----------



## Days In the Sun

For Shell GO+ people,



I have yet to do one of these but I'm signed up for this one.  For the last one the day came and I couldn't remember if I signed up so didn't go.  One before I actually went and gas station ran out of gas.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Re: airlines, we have noticed such a downgrade in "cheap" travel this year.  I can live without the points and most of the time, the seat selection but I really don't like the idea of airlines picking your seat for you at the 24 hour mark.  My daughter and I flew SWOOP in April and were seated together but in a row with a husband and his wife the row behind.  They spent a lot of the flight talking through the seats which was quite annoying to sit beside (I gathered they weren't frequent fliers).   That could have happened anytime I suppose but what bothered me the most is the airline crammed us into full rows filling every seat while completely empty ones were available ... for a fee lol.

I shouldn't complain, I'm sure what is next is mandatory seat fee.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> I shouldn't complain, I'm sure what is next is mandatory seat fee.




Yes that, or you can fly in the cargo hold.


----------



## Bossy22

What is this survey thing you speak of?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just heading to make supper -- short answer can be found from looking at the Bonus Boom. BUT please, please PLEASE don't sign up right now! This is always part of the Shop the Block promo and will help you earn waaaay more miles but you can only do it once per card!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I received my personal shopper quote for Universal tickets that are the promo on their website until May 2020:

2 adults, 3 parks, PTP, 5 days = 10,500 miles
2 adults, 3 parks, one park per day, 5 days = 7,950 miles


----------



## bababear_50

Fingers and Toes crossed for a good flyer selection for Friday!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## accm

Oh, I wish I had seen that Rexall promo soon!!! I’m wondering if I can convince my husband to go out for me... I can easily spend $50 on prenatal vitamins, which I need anyways..


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Oh, I wish I had seen that Rexall promo soon!!! I’m wondering if I can convince my husband to go out for me... I can easily spend $50 on prenatal vitamins, which I need anyways..


*did i read that correctly!?!? A BABY!!??!! That's sooo exciting! Congrats *


----------



## ElCray

isabellea said:


> Blue Friday this week at IGA Qc!


Question - does anyone know if you buy multiple items whether you get the air miles? Eg. Jam is 2 bottles for $8 and receive 25 air miles. If I bought 8 bottles, would I get 100 air miles?


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Question - does anyone know if you buy multiple items whether you get the air miles? Eg. Jam is 2 bottles for $8 and receive 25 air miles. If I bought 8 bottles, would I get 100 air miles?


Yes


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1333406?page=2Spend $100 get 100 airmiles
buy 3 Pepsico products get 25 airmiles
Sensodyne or Pronamel toothpaste buy 2 @ $3.99 get 20 airmiles


Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1333410Spend $75.00 get 50 airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1333413

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1333526Use 95 cash airmiles ($10.00) get 25 airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*bummer no blue friday for Ontario
*


----------



## kerreyn

No Blue Friday out west either.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes!! I had I idea when I booked flights for the kids Tampa tourney that if I booked through Expedia I couldn’t seat select I called Delta direct and nothing so I told them the 7 yr old has disabilities and bam they managed  to seat the two littles next to me .. big kids are on their own.,
I just don’t see how being stuck next to someone’s 5 year old would be enjoyable for anyone.. 
I will be sticking with jet blue I guess did now or apparently southwest has no pre selection.. 







Days In the Sun said:


> Re: airlines, we have noticed such a downgrade in "cheap" travel this year.  I can live without the points and most of the time, the seat selection but I really don't like the idea of airlines picking your seat for you at the 24 hour mark.  My daughter and I flew SWOOP in April and were seated together but in a row with a husband and his wife the row behind.  They spent a lot of the flight talking through the seats which was quite annoying to sit beside (I gathered they weren't frequent fliers).   That could have happened anytime I suppose but what bothered me the most is the airline crammed us into full rows filling every seat while completely empty ones were available ... for a fee lol.
> 
> I shouldn't complain, I'm sure what is next is mandatory seat fee.


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *did i read that correctly!?!? A BABY!!??!! That's sooo exciting! Congrats *


Thank you! We're all super excited, and already planning a first birthday trip to the happiest place on earth!


----------



## accm

For the first time ever, I'm happy that I got the day of the week wrong!! I thought yesterday was Wednesday, and I had missed the Rexall coupons. Nope, TODAY is Wednesday! Guess I'll be able to get those 200 miles afterall (also, good thing my husband didn't go out last night, that would not have ended well).


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *bummer no blue friday for Ontario
> View attachment 442563*


That's because we should be getting it next week. Quebec has often had Blue Friday the week before all the other provinces.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> That's because we should be getting it next week. Quebec has often had Blue Friday the week before all the other provinces.



Oh good.  I was disappointed to see it wasn't this week.


----------



## isabellea

ElCray said:


> Question - does anyone know if you buy multiple items whether you get the air miles? Eg. Jam is 2 bottles for $8 and receive 25 air miles. If I bought 8 bottles, would I get 100 air miles?


Definitely. I do it all the time when there’s a Blue Friday at IGA. You can also use GC bought at Sobeys or Foodland to pay. 



ottawamom said:


> That's because we should be getting it next week. Quebec has often had Blue Friday the week before all the other provinces.


Except last one?!? There’s no reliable patterns.


----------



## CanadianKrista

212 AM at Rexall this morning.  Had an issue getting the Rexall coupon to scan, after much convincing I got him to enter it manually and it worked no problem.

Is it sad how excited I am for tomorrow - our dates will open up for flights for next August, I'll be doing my very first Airmiles redemption!!  First flights, then I'll order our Disney tickets.  It'll be weird having my AM balance go down instead of up, but this is what I've been saving for!  Then just need to build back up for our Universal tickets, and then anything else I get is gravy - maybe Blue Man group, or MNSSHP, or DAH, so many options once the big 3 items are taken care of!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just went to Sobey's My Offers web page to look up their phone number.  Turns out a new contest starts today.  Every time an MyOffer is redeemed, it is 1 entry into the contest.  Two MyOffers = 2 entries.  Three or more MyOffers = 5 entries.  Open to all of Canada except Quebec (sorry guys )

25 monthly prizes (October and November) of $100 Sobeys Gift Cards.

https://getmyoffers.ca/grocerygiftcardgiveaway/


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I just went to Sobey's My Offers web page to look up their phone number.  Turns out a new contest starts today.  Every time an MyOffer is redeemed, it is 1 entry into the contest.  Two MyOffers = 2 entries.  Three or more MyOffers = 5 entries.  Open to all of Canada except Quebec (sorry guys )
> 
> 25 monthly prizes (October and November) of $100 Sobeys Gift Cards.
> 
> https://getmyoffers.ca/grocerygiftcardgiveaway/




Thank you!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Days In the Sun said:


> My daughter and I flew SWOOP in April and were seated together but in a row with a husband and his wife the row behind. They spent a lot of the flight talking through the seats which was quite annoying to sit beside


We had a group of ladies on some sort of celebration trip.  They were mixed into a couple of rows in the middle of the plane.  They were very loud, obnoxious and drunk by the time we got to Mexico.  They had blocked the aisle most of the time...anyone around them was angry by the time we arrived.  My fear was we would constantly run into them at our resort.  Thankfully they went to a different one.  They were much quieter on the way home...Thank God.  They were having a good time and not caring that they were making others around them mad.


ottawamom said:


> Yes that, or you can fly in the cargo hold.


That probably would have been more comfy than the plane Airtransat chartered for our trip to Mexico.  That plane should NOT be used to long haul flights.   The entertainment was dvd's they put into a player at the front of the plane...and then it didn't work more than half the time.  And we plugged our earphones into the armrests...and if the connection was just right...your headphones would be static or cut in and out.  It was a VERY LONG 6+ hour trip


TammyLynn33 said:


> Yes!! I had I idea when I booked flights for the kids Tampa tourney that if I booked through Expedia I couldn’t seat select I called Delta direct and nothing so I told them the 7 yr old has disabilities and bam they managed to seat the two littles next to me .. big kids are on their own.,


We had the same thing happen.  Some people in our party couldn't log in at the 24 hr mark to pick their seats.  They had assigned our 8 yr old niece in the back of the plane by NO ONE is our group!!!!!  We made a huge fuss at the airport and got it changed...but geeze...seriously...that is NOT the way to get people to want to fly with you again!!!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

October newsletter has more on the Onyx contest that was teased in the September newsletter.  Nothing to do other than be Onyx, and you get an entry.  25000AM grand prize, and 50 1000AM prizes.  https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24700088&changeLocale=en_CA&mode=terms


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. Two transactions just over $110 got 404AM. Everything else this week AM wise is gravy. 

I do have to do Sobeys >$125.00 and I will get 100AM for spending $100 60AM loaded offer for spend $125 and 80AM Airmiles promotion for spending $200 at Sobeys before Oct 13. Happy Thanksgiving to me!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Booking packages with air miles on the Redtag.ca website...anyone else only finding that flights are NOT direct flights? Westjet Vacations seems to be the worst culprit.  I didn't think packages had connections in prime winter months. It's frustrating when you find a good deal only to have to spend extra time traveling to get there/back.


----------



## ottawamom

Unfortunately time is money in the travel business. Personally I feel its worth an extra $$ for a direct flight (everyone has their own threshold). Connections will set you back 2-3 hrs minimum and missing a connection can set you back a lot more $.


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> 212 AM at Rexall this morning.  Had an issue getting the Rexall coupon to scan, after much convincing I got him to enter it manually and it worked no problem.
> 
> Is it sad how excited I am for tomorrow - our dates will open up for flights for next August, I'll be doing my very first Airmiles redemption!!  First flights, then I'll order our Disney tickets.  It'll be weird having my AM balance go down instead of up, but this is what I've been saving for!  Then just need to build back up for our Universal tickets, and then anything else I get is gravy - maybe Blue Man group, or MNSSHP, or DAH, so many options once the big 3 items are taken care of!!





ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. Two transactions just over $110 got 404AM. Everything else this week AM wise is gravy.
> 
> I do have to do Sobeys >$125.00 and I will get 100AM for spending $100 60AM loaded offer for spend $125 and 80AM Airmiles promotion for spending $200 at Sobeys before Oct 13. Happy Thanksgiving to me!



Great.  Glad to see it's working.  I just checked the airmiles app coupon and it says 50 am for $100 spend instead of 100am for $50 spend so I wasn't sure if this was going to be a difficult week.  Off to go give it a try.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I came back from Rexall.  Spent $51.41 pre-tax and received 2 base plus 200 miles from both coupons.

Also, I caved and went to Sobey's.  I ended up purchasing $1,000 gift cards and immediately converted $500 into five $100 Shell gift cards with my groceries.  500 miles earned, plus a few bonues ones with my groceries.

They don't carry the $100 gift cards at the gift card stand.  I asked Customer Service for them and felt like I was starting to get the run-around.  She said they'd be at the rack.  I said no, there were only two $25 and I wanted the $100 as $25 doesn't even pay for a tank of gas these days.  I know they are normally kept at Customer Service counter and asked her to look inside.  She looked and said there were none.  I had to ask her to open the gift card stand then and check inside.  She had to call for permission.  Seriously?  Anyways, they were in there and I did get five of them.  I don't understand why it had to be made so difficult though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Great.  Glad to see it's working.  I just checked the airmiles app coupon and it says 50 am for $100 spend instead of 100am for $50 spend so I wasn't sure if this was going to be a difficult week.  Off to go give it a try.


*wow! I didn't even notice that slip up on their part! That's the barcode I had scanned and it worked fine for the 100 miles btw.  I had trouble getting to my $50 threshold because I still refuse to spend more for something than I know I can pay in a week's time.  Three of the items I have on my running list aren't on sale so they didn't go in my basket.  Took longer but I just squeaked past. *


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Great.  Glad to see it's working.  I just checked the airmiles app coupon and it says 50 am for $100 spend instead of 100am for $50 spend so I wasn't sure if this was going to be a difficult week.  Off to go give it a try.



I didn't click on the Airmiles app coupon. I used 2 paper copies. I couldn't see the bar code on the app and I didn't want it to over ride my spend $50 get 100AM. Just looked up app coupon has 41700005257 as bar code. Same bar code as spend $50 get 100AM paper coupon. I think this is just a typo on their part as I spent $50 and did get my 100AM when I used this code (paper form)


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Rexall, spent 51.96 and earned 226 AMs. Pretty happy with that return.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I printed out the two coupons and had no trouble getting the 100 miles each either.


----------



## bababear_50

I Finally got a targeted offer for fresh produce at Sobeys====YEAH!!
spend $15.00 get 15 airmiles.

Good haul at Rexall today,,all stocked up on paper products/bleach and M&M's
(had a single serve Chicken Lasagna for lunch/dinner and it tasted good).
3x $50.00 spend = 606 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

bababear_50 said:


> I Finally got a targeted offer for fresh produce at Sobeys====YEAH!!
> spend $15.00 get 15 airmiles.
> 
> Good haul at Rexall today,,all stocked up on paper products/bleach and M&M's
> (had a single serve Chicken Lasagna for lunch/dinner and it tasted good).
> 3x $50.00 spend = 606 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Apparantly I'm going to Rexall tomorrow!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Apparantly I'm going to Rexall tomorrow!



Check the coupons.  I'm pretty sure the Spend $50 for 100 miles is for today only.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Apparantly I'm going to Rexall tomorrow!


*NO this is a one day only deal! There are 2 coupons I supplied a few pages back that you can use together,  each $50 transaction will net you 200 miles.  Happens about every 3 weeks *


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Donald - my hero said:


> *NO this is a one day only deal! There are 2 coupons I supplied a few pages back that you can use together,  each $50 transaction will net you 200 miles.  Happens about every 3 weeks *


Ugh ok it's too late. Looks like I'm going to Rexall in 3 weeks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Ugh ok it's too late. Looks like I'm going to Rexall in 3 weeks


*just watch for my posts ..  it will show up some point on Tuesday.  No real idea when they happen! I always make a post that includes all the details and links to the coupons*


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> The day that I had to order something I only got 2x on the game and the next day I got 5x but my item was only on sale until the first day so at least I got 2x.
> Edited to add Ticketmaster shop.
> So I just realized that Ticketmaster is an airmiles shop so now I will wait and see if I can get a good times multiplier before I order my tickets for the event I am going to see.  The seats that I want have been there for a while yet so I think that they won't go away before I get to order them.  Bonus - fingers crossed for a good multiplier soon.   Total seat cost will be $495 so base will be 24 air miles.


So I was so excited today that I got 7x on the Mountain of miles today so I went to bite the bullet and buy my tickets from Ticketmaster.  I have always bought these yearly play tickets through Ticketmaster and imagine my dismay today when I went to buy them and this year they are available from Ticketking instead.  
I think that the theatre has been taken over by somebody else who only uses Ticketking so any event in there has to use Ticketking. Oh well there goes my bonus airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

Bay Days Are Coming


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Had a big night at Rexall tonight. Used the coupons from https://www.gethealthysavings.ca/ on already-discounted Advil products so big savings there, spent increments of $50 on shaving cream (the two-pack for $6), deoderant ($2.49), toilet paper, Lysol, hygiene products, and a couple other items. Also completed a fill 3 times with 25L for 100 miles offer from Shell. No trouble with any of the coupons and the cashiers were incredibly helpful. Just a note to thank you all for the tips and advice. You're really wonderful.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy smokes this is cutting it close for a Wednesday flyer update! First post is updated and here's links not supplied by Mel already

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
Iga Western Flyer*
*Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## mab2012

mort1331 said:


> STOP THE BUS ITS OVER.
> This promotion has ended. As of October 8, 2019 at 10am EST, no new card enrolments or statement credits for new purchases will be processed. Please visit shell.ca for other available promotions.
> 
> got killed early, lots taking advantage of this deal.
> 
> supposed to go till end of Dec. Dead after 10 days. This puts Pickle power to shame. Unfortunately I think someone will be losing a job by not putting restrictions on GC and Lotto and Tobacco.



Bummer.  I did register my card a few days ago, but didn't get around to actually stopping for a gift card until today (Wednesday).  So I missed it.  Oh well.  It seemed too good to be true anyway.

On the upside, I apparently got 15 AM for my $50 gift card purchase.  I came here to try to figure it out.  I wasn't aware of any current promotions at Shell besides the 5x offer on gas and some in-store offers on individual products (and the bonus day next week).  Still not sure where the 15 AM came from.  Did I miss a 3x multiplier?


----------



## ElCray

Just a note that I asked the Personal Shopper for quotes on 5, 6, and 7 day park hopper tickets for one adult and one child. Here they are:

5 day: 12,425
6 day: 12,725
7 day: 12,900

The 7 day tickets for one adult and one child on airmiles.ca are 9,525. 

How do I estimate the cost difference for a park hopper option for 7 days? I assume that it's probably better value to just call Disney and pay to upgrade, rather than use an additional 3,000+ miles? Would appreciate any thoughts you have! Thanks so much.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Wheeeeeee!  Just saved $4000 with Airmiles!  Flights are booked for $620, vs $2600, and 3 adult, 1 child 7 day CDN base tickets are ordered (almost $1600 US, I figure just under $2100 CAD)!   Caribbean Beach is booked for 9 nights, we need to book 5 nights at Universal still, but the plans are coming together!!!  Now the long wait starts....and now I need to start building up that AM balance again....it's looking rather small.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Oh quick question for those that have used the BMO companion reward - how long does that take to get refunded back to your AM account?  

Also, big thank you to everyone here!  I'm so excited I just booked this trip, and it wouldn't have been possible without all of you and this wonderful group!


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

So I just got up and having my first of many coffee's this morning and decide to open the air miles site for the fun of it. I was at LCBO yesterday buying moonshine, yes you read that right. Seems like a good time to check my balance. 
Open the site and there's a bonus boom starting today. Not all coupons are a good deal but Sobey's has a 100 miles one for spending $100.  
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ON


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Just a note that I asked the Personal Shopper for quotes on 5, 6, and 7 day park hopper tickets for one adult and one child. Here they are:
> 
> 5 day: 12,425
> 6 day: 12,725
> 7 day: 12,900
> 
> The 7 day tickets for one adult and one child on airmiles.ca are 9,525.
> 
> How do I estimate the cost difference for a park hopper option for 7 days? I assume that it's probably better value to just call Disney and pay to upgrade, rather than use an additional 3,000+ miles? Would appreciate any thoughts you have! Thanks so much.



It's not an easy thing to answer as CM's at Disney don't deal with it consistently. To get an idea go on Disney website and look at the price difference there (between hoppers and non-hoppers regular prices) That is the minimum amount Disney will charge to upgrade.

Now here's where it gets complicated. If the tickets you purchase are Canadian discount tickets some CM's will charge you the difference between the value of the Canadian ticket and the value of the Hopper ticket (non Canadian discount).

You might get lucky and will only be charged the difference between a Canadian discount regular and Canadian discount hopper. This is the option I consider to be fair but doesn't happen often in reported experiences.

Upgrade (non-hopper to hopper) can only be done in person when you are in Florida. There have been many threads here on Canadian DIS which discuss this very issue. Some people get pixie dust some don't and that option can be very expensive.

Personally, when I have Airmiles non-hopper tickets we just don't hop. It can take a little more planning to make sure we get everything done but I've still had enjoyable holidays.


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Oh quick question for those that have used the BMO companion reward - how long does that take to get refunded back to your AM account?
> 
> Also, big thank you to everyone here!  I'm so excited I just booked this trip, and it wouldn't have been possible without all of you and this wonderful group!



I booked flights Mar 1 and the AM for the companion flight were back in my account by Mar 28.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> It's not an easy thing to answer as CM's at Disney don't deal with it consistently. To get an idea go on Disney website and look at the price difference there (between hoppers and non-hoppers regular prices) That is the minimum amount Disney will charge to upgrade.
> 
> Now here's where it gets complicated. If the tickets you purchase are Canadian discount tickets some CM's will charge you the difference between the value of the Canadian ticket and the value of the Hopper ticket (non Canadian discount).
> 
> You might get lucky and will only be charged the difference between a Canadian discount regular and Canadian discount hopper. This is the option I consider to be fair but doesn't happen often in reported experiences.
> 
> Upgrade (non-hopper to hopper) can only be done in person when you are in Florida. There have been many threads here on Canadian DIS which discuss this very issue. Some people get pixie dust some don't and that option can be very expensive.
> 
> Personally, when I have Airmiles non-hopper tickets we just don't hop. It can take a little more planning to make sure we get everything done but I've still had enjoyable holidays.


Incredibly helpful. Thank you!


----------



## TammyLynn33

What is the BMO companion reward ? 
I just got the new elite am BMO mastercard and still aren’t sure if all the perks 



CanadianKrista said:


> Oh quick question for those that have used the BMO companion reward - how long does that take to get refunded back to your AM account?
> 
> Also, big thank you to everyone here!  I'm so excited I just booked this trip, and it wouldn't have been possible without all of you and this wonderful group!


----------



## CanadianKrista

TammyLynn33 said:


> What is the BMO companion reward ?
> I just got the new elite am BMO mastercard and still aren’t sure if all the perks


There was a deal when I signed up that the AM for my first flights booked would be refunded for one person as long as at least two people were booked, if you booked within the first year of getting the card.  I'm not sure if the same offer is still on?


----------



## Days In the Sun

mab2012 said:


> On the upside, I apparently got 15 AM for my $50 gift card purchase.  I came here to try to figure it out.  I wasn't aware of any current promotions at Shell besides the 5x offer on gas and some in-store offers on individual products (and the bonus day next week).  Still not sure where the 15 AM came from.  Did I miss a 3x multiplier?



Hopefully someone is able to answer this?  I asked the same question on October 1.  It appears some people are getting a bonus in-store 10 airmiles.

@mab2012, I bought giftcards while the Shell/BMO promo was still on but only received the 10 airmiles which I believe is maximum per transaction normally.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ElCray said:


> Just a note that I asked the Personal Shopper for quotes on 5, 6, and 7 day park hopper tickets for one adult and one child. Here they are:
> 
> 5 day: 12,425
> 6 day: 12,725
> 7 day: 12,900
> 
> The 7 day tickets for one adult and one child on airmiles.ca are 9,525.
> 
> How do I estimate the cost difference for a park hopper option for 7 days? I assume that it's probably better value to just call Disney and pay to upgrade, rather than use an additional 3,000+ miles? Would appreciate any thoughts you have! Thanks so much.



Just wondering what you requested in your quote?  Canadian tickets?  are they flexible date or have a specific start date?

IMHO, you are best to have airmiles quote on exactly what you need.  Example, 7 day Canadian hopper giving them specific start dates at most times of the year is a lot cheaper than 7 day Canadian hopper with flexible date.

As for upgrading the current airmiles Canadian tickets available online, 7 day would be worth a maximum credit of  $501 usd (per Disney's website), likely less say $400 (unless someone posts you won't know until you get there) and you can get the price of the 7 day hopper (non Canadian) on the website as well (it will depend on your start dates).  They do not sell Canadian tickets at guest services so your new ticket will be priced as a full price ticket unless as previously mentioned there have been a few odd exceptions posted aka pixie dust.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Booking packages with air miles on the Redtag.ca website...anyone else only finding that flights are NOT direct flights? Westjet Vacations seems to be the worst culprit. I didn't think packages had connections in prime winter months. It's frustrating when you find a good deal only to have to spend extra time traveling to get there/back.


I have had to look closely at what days direct flights are flying out of Calgary.  When I know that they are flying direct out of Calgary, I was able to find packages that had direct flights.  But your right...it seems they want to send everyone through Toronto then down.  Which SUCKS!!!!  I already have to hop a stupid two prop plane to get to a bigger center...I hate having to have that third or 4th  flight to get all the way home in one day.  It is a very long and exhausting day.


----------



## ElCray

Days In the Sun said:


> Just wondering what you requested in your quote?  Canadian tickets?  are they flexible date or have a specific start date?
> 
> IMHO, you are best to have airmiles quote on exactly what you need.  Example, 7 day Canadian hopper giving them specific start dates at most times of the year is a lot cheaper than 7 day Canadian hopper with flexible date.
> 
> As for upgrading the current airmiles Canadian tickets available online, 7 day would be worth a maximum credit of  $501 usd (per Disney's website), likely less say $400 (unless someone posts you won't know until you get there) and you can get the price of the 7 day hopper (non Canadian) on the website as well (it will depend on your start dates).  They do not sell Canadian tickets at guest services so your new ticket will be priced as a full price ticket unless as previously mentioned there have been a few odd exceptions posted aka pixie dust.


Hi, I requested exact dates with the Canadian discount. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## youngdeb12

CanadianKrista said:


> Oh quick question for those that have used the BMO companion reward - how long does that take to get refunded back to your AM account?
> 
> Also, big thank you to everyone here!  I'm so excited I just booked this trip, and it wouldn't have been possible without all of you and this wonderful group!



We booked ours April 16 and received the companion miles on May 3, so 2.5 weeks!  Not bad


----------



## youngdeb12

TammyLynn33 said:


> What is the BMO companion reward ?
> I just got the new elite am BMO mastercard and still aren’t sure if all the perks



It would depend if it was still a promotion when you applied.  I don't see it available right now but when my husband applied at the beginning of the year it was.  I have a screen shot of the offer details on my phone in March so I know it was still active then.  You do have the book both flights with Air Miles within the 12 months to receive the rebated miles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ElCray said:


> Hi, I requested exact dates with the Canadian discount. Thank you for your advice!



Great!  Just making sure you weren't paying for flex tickets if you didn't need to. The quotes that have been posted here this year from personal shopper requests have been coming in around 14.2 airmiles per $1 USD, if yours are around that it's likely the best you'll do.

IMHO, I think your decision is whether hoppers are worth 3375 airmiles to you.  If you decide you can go without them, you could go to guest services during your trip and just see what they quote for the upgrade.

Update:  I just checked back in this thread.  I upgraded a 7 day flex airmiles ticket (from airmiles website not personal shopper) in April, Disney valued it at $469.67 (I believe I paid 6400 airmiles, they have come down since then).  I would expect  the Canadian 7 day airmiles adult tickets to be no more than $375.74 usd as a credit (20% less).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Stopped at Staples this afternoon as it was my last opportunity to shop during Boom Boom and I was going by.  Bought $150 in Rexall gift cards for the BMO offer.   50 airmiles isn't worth much effort but since I seem to be at Rexall regularly it was an easy thing to do.

Also, received a 20x airmileshops last night about 10:15pm, scrambled to put in an amazon order before midnight, that was all I could do on short notice.


----------



## ottawamom

decided not to post but I can't get out of this so  Happy Day!


----------



## Gigi22

This is something  I’ve been wondering about.  What is the value of redeeming 95 cash miles for $10 off the price of something and then receiving 25AM? I understand the value if done as part of, for example, Shop the Block, when the object is to shop at a certain number of AM stores and the redemption of cash miles counts as a store shop.  But, in the case of the Bonus Boom, there is no such goal.  So, where is the value to me, if all I want is to earn miles?


----------



## flower_petals

Gigi22 said:


> This is something  I’ve been wondering about.  What is the value of redeeming 95 cash miles for $10 off the price of something and then receiving 25AM? I understand the value if done as part of, for example, Shop the Block, when the object is to shop at a certain number of AM stores and the redemption of cash miles counts as a store shop.  But, in the case of the Bonus Boom, there is no such goal.  So, where is the value to me, if all I want is to earn miles?


I only do this one if it's a return of 50am.  I don't usually spend them unless it's part of the bigger promos.  I also collect 90% dream - so I need to save the few cash miles I have for the big ones.


----------



## ottawamom

Gigi22 said:


> This is something  I’ve been wondering about.  What is the value of redeeming 95 cash miles for $10 off the price of something and then receiving 25AM? I understand the value if done as part of, for example, Shop the Block, when the object is to shop at a certain number of AM stores and the redemption of cash miles counts as a store shop.  But, in the case of the Bonus Boom, there is no such goal.  So, where is the value to me, if all I want is to earn miles?



I am collecting all my Airmiles as Cash miles at the moment. When I shop I redeem 95AM cash for $10 off my purchase. I then take that $10 I saved and put it into a savings account which I will use when we travel. I had saved a lot of Dream miles and I have enough for future needs. By using the AM Cash and putting that money aside I am able to purchase a wider variety of vacation products than what is offered by Airmiles. Unless you do the extra step of putting the cash saving aside there really is no advantage.

The bonus of redeeming 95 Cash get $10 off and 25AM is that you basically earn AM for nothing extra. I am taking my AM out of the control of Airmiles and putting them under my control. This works is you are the type of person who will not dip into the vacation fund.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've been slowly "cashing in" my cash miles into my vacation fund.  I've converted $740 of a possible $1500 so far.  Word to the wise - don't let them build up too much or else it's a chore to get them all used up!


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I've been slowly "cashing in" my cash miles into my vacation fund.  I've converted $740 of a possible $1500 so far.  Word to the wise - don't let them build up too much or else it's a chore to get them all used up!


Absolutely agree with you on this. Everyone has their strategy or reasons for collecting or using. For us we like to have around 5000 miles in the account and typically we use them on Florida car rentals. We have a cruise coming up and decided to use the miles to pay for the hotel which right now is saying 3600 miles for one night. It's a lot of miles for one night considering it's about 3 times what a one week rental costs but we won't be needing a car for this trip and we are always collecting so we can build it back up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pinkgurlshubby, I have 16,000+ Dream in my account and 9,000+ Dream in DH's account, plus the $1500 in Cash miles combined!  We are going to WDW in 2021, so most of those Dream miles will be for flights, tickets and hopefully a dessert party or two through the Onyx personal shopper.

But from now on, I plan on just collecting cash miles so I'm not restricted as @ottawamom suggested above.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I think I'm going to pull the trigger today and book another weekend in WDW.  I can fly down the first weekend of December for $77 RT....so that's a no brainer.  I've just sent an email to my secret discount agent to see if she can snag me a room at a value resort.  DD (not so) casually told her dad that she wanted to go and see the Christmas stuff and for good measure threw in that he already had that opportunity.  He just looked at her and said 'go if you want'.   So now to figure out how to rearrange work to get myself out of there for a few days.


----------



## TiggerTink82

dancin Disney style said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger today and book another weekend in WDW.  I can fly down the first weekend of December for $77 RT....so that's a no brainer.  I've just sent an email to my secret discount agent to see if she can snag me a room at a value resort.  DD (not so) casually told her dad that she wanted to go and see the Christmas stuff and for good measure threw in that he already had that opportunity.  He just looked at her and said 'go if you want'.   So now to figure out how to rearrange work to get myself out of there for a few days.


We are looking to do a quick DL trip in November... just need to get the prices. We bought annual passes in May, so we might as well use them right?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Pinkgurlshubby, I have 16,000+ Dream in my account and 9,000+ Dream in DH's account, plus the $1500 in Cash miles combined!  We are going to WDW in 2021, so most of those Dream miles will be for flights, tickets and hopefully a dessert party or two through the Onyx personal shopper.
> 
> But from now on, I plan on just collecting cash miles so I'm not restricted as @ottawamom suggested above.


Actually thanks to you I have changed the way I am saving these days.


----------



## ElCray

Dropped into IGA in Gatineau for Blue Friday on my way to work. Used Sobeys giftcards to purchase $104 worth of Bonne Maman jam and received 380 Air Miles. Followed that up with $107 spend on Nature Valley granola bars, popcorn, pudding, crackers and baby purées for another 203 Air Miles. 

On top of the Wednesday Rexall coupons and personalized Shell offer, as well as the Samsung Pay standard offer, we managed to earn 2,047 Air Miles between Wednesday and today, all thanks to your help and tips.


----------



## ottawamom

That's a lot of jam! Did you manage to clean out the shelves?


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Alright just came back from Foodland. Spent $112 and got 135 miles. At first I thought of going to Sobey's but it's 10 minutes away and Foodland is down the street plus we live in a small town of 4000 people and the local businesses keep our kids employed including my son so I went there instead. Coupon was 50 air miles instead of 100 but there were enough coupons around the store to make up for it. 3 Timmies drinks for 20 miles, 3 12 packs of pop for 25 miles.


----------



## isabellea

Also did Blue Friday at IGA this morning. Spent 146$ and got 442 AM. Mostly from Bonne Mamam jam (our favourite so I bought 12 jars), Kleenex lotion tissue (bought 4 packs), ham and dishwasher soap.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just back from a very successful shop at Rexall...spent $140 and got 185 AM.  I got some amazing deals as I found out that my Rexall discounts products that they are no longer going to carry like one of my hair colour instead of being on sale for $7.99, it was on clearance for $4.97 and the regular CoverGirl foundation (in my shade) was on sale for $3.99 instead of $10.99.  All in all a good shop and I only bought things that we use!!!!


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> That's a lot of jam! Did you manage to clean out the shelves?


Put a big dent in it, that's for sure. 

Was great though, I got strawberry, wild blueberry, cherry, raspberry, rhubarb, and caramel sauce. I was thinking of doing some Christmas gift baskets with some of it...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just back from a very successful shop at Rexall...spent $140 and got 185 AM.  I got some amazing deals as I found out that my Rexall discounts products that they are no longer going to carry like one of my hair colour instead of being on sale for $7.99, it was on clearance for $4.97 and the regular CoverGirl foundation (in my shade) was on sale for $3.99 instead of $10.99.  All in all a good shop and I only bought things that we use!!!!


I love the clearance shelves at Rexall.....I've found some fantastic deals on things.  I think the best ever was the Command hook broom hanger...regular price $15 marked down to $2.


----------



## osully

I am also a huge fan of cash miles right now. We have our November trip coming up (used dream miles for tickets to WDW & UO, flights, and hotel)  but no trips for the next few years so instead of focusing on earning AM I am just lazily getting whatever AM I can with shell / Sobeys MasterCard, surveys, etc.

Trying to save money for future goals we have so it’s more helpful to have $50 am cash to use for groceries or gas than 500AM towards a 30,000+ AM trip.

Plus $50 of AM cash today is worth $50. Not sure how the point value for dream rewards will change over time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Cash miles vs Dream miles is a conversation that pops up often (both here and out there in the "real world") We tend to lean towards 100% Dream because we like getting "stuff" for FREE. We can't really do the whole use cash miles for groceries/gas/drug store purchases and then move the same amount of money into a vacation fund (or whatever) because all of our accounts are rolled into our mortgage.So it's just a shell game for us - money all comes from one pot. I on occasion will switch to cash miles to build that balance up to use during promos and to redeem for a Sobey's e-card to have on hand for quick purchases but that's it.

Now, if Airmiles would like to get back to giving us some decent offers again I would be a happy Duck!! My account is looking pretty grim right now*


----------



## TinkFan625

My airmiles account is looking pretty grim too.  In the last few months I have booked:

1 night hotel pre-cruise
1 day car rental post cruise
8 nights at WDW (Really loving the new Travel Hub.  Never thought I would be able to use miles to pay for stay on property at Disney. )
2-Adult 7-day Cdn discount WDW tickets
1 night hotel in Vegas (trip to see daughter receive award)

Still need to book a car rental for drive to port for cruise and one more night in Vegas.  So need to work at building the account back up.  Good start today at Safeway, spent $104 and earned 185 miles.  Plus bought a couple of GC earlier in week so another 200 miles there.


----------



## isabellea

My Dream account is now at 24K and growing. I’m hoping it will pay a good chunk of our California trip (3 week roadtrip) in summer 2021. Planning on using my AM to pay for hotels, car rental and DLR tickets for the 4 of us. Flights to CA will be covered by DH’s Delta points.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else doing the Thanksgiving shop at Sobeys offer? I just received an email saying that as of October 6 I had spent $58 and to keep on spending to get to my $200 goal.

Offer started September 26, I left on holiday Sept 27 and did not shop at Sobeys until I got back on October 6. My shop for October 6 was $117. I shopped on Thursday and spent $135 so I will get the bonus for the offer but this email has me questioning their tracking ability.

If you have received the update email, was the amount of spend to date correct (or close)? I know DH account with a BMO promotion was way out of whack (I will have to follow up after Oct 31).


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else doing the Thanksgiving shop at Sobeys offer? I just received an email saying that as of October 6 I had spent $58 and to keep on spending to get to my $200 goal.
> 
> Offer started September 26, I left on holiday Sept 27 and did not shop at Sobeys until I got back on October 6. My shop for October 6 was $117. I shopped on Thursday and spent $135 so I will get the bonus for the offer but this email has me questioning their tracking ability.
> 
> If you have received the update email, was the amount of spend to date correct (or close)? I know DH account with a BMO promotion was way out of whack (I will have to follow up after Oct 31).




This is mine and it is accurate,,,

A reminder of the details and how it works:​


Get 120 Bonus Miles when you spend $300, cumulatively, at Sobeys between now and October 13, 2019.*

As of October 6, 2019 you've spent $43.64 at Sobeys .​

My offer also started Sept 26 and I have not been spending much there lately,,except for a $200.00 Gift Card
that doesn't count towards the spend.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received the Thanksgiving offer and activated it on September 26th.  I have a screenshot showing that I did.  Yet, I received a "reminder" e-mail about it today to opt in.  Nothing about how much I have spent at Sobey's and I have been there twice (not including today) since then.

I went to Sobey's today.  Spent $101.77 and earned 149 miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

As far as Dream versus Cash miles, I debated about switching (I have always been dream).  In the end I decided to keep my card on Dream and switched my husband's to Cash.  I think that will work out well for us.  I'm starting the saving all over again and this time we want to do an Alaska cruise.  The last (and first) time we booked a cruise through Air Miles, the deposit & taxes had to be paid in cash and the rest through miles.  So my Dream miles will pay for as much as the cruise as we are allowed, and the Cash miles set aside in our vacation account for the deposit, taxes and other items we need cash vacation related.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I received the Thanksgiving offer and activated it on September 26th.  I have a screenshot showing that I did.  Yet, I received a "reminder" e-mail about it today to opt in.  Nothing about how much I have spent at Sobey's and I have been there twice (not including today) since then.
> 
> I went to Sobey's today.  Spent $101.77 and earned 149 miles.


Glad I'm not the only one with wacky numbers. I'm going to photocopy my receipts in case I need to argue the point the Airmiles down the road. These offers are becoming a real pain. I like that they send out the reminder but please get it right.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else doing the Thanksgiving shop at Sobeys offer? I just received an email saying that as of October 6 I had spent $58 and to keep on spending to get to my $200 goal.
> 
> Offer started September 26, I left on holiday Sept 27 and did not shop at Sobeys until I got back on October 6. My shop for October 6 was $117. I shopped on Thursday and spent $135 so I will get the bonus for the offer but this email has me questioning their tracking ability.
> 
> If you have received the update email, was the amount of spend to date correct (or close)? I know DH account with a BMO promotion was way out of whack (I will have to follow up after Oct 31).



My reminder said I had spent $161.98 as of Oct 6 which did not include my Oct 6 shop of about $137 and another small one of about $15. I need to spend $400 to get 160 AM. I’ll use the spend $100 get 100 AM this weekend to finish it off.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reply @cari12  . You've confirmed that the wacky total I got doesn't include my Oct 6 shop. These reminders of how you are doing are more anxiety inducing than helpful.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the reply @cari12  . You've confirmed that the wacky total I got doesn't include my Oct 6 shop. These reminders of how you are doing are more anxiety inducing than helpful.


*yeah,  those reminder letters are stupid! I got one today telling me to keep getting gas at shell.  2 things wrong with that:  we never get gas there and it gives my miles as of September 26th!

they also send those things out during the big promos and they are never right!*


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop today
I picked up all my Sensodyne toothpaste (2x $3.99) and Colgate toothbrush sets (3 in a pack 2x$3.99)
buy 2 get 20 bonus airmiles,,good for my Christmas stockings.
Noticed the Tim Hortons Iced Capps buy 3x $2.49 get 20 bonus airmiles.( I usually freeze these).
Total airmiles 164

I have a small spend $50.00 get 50 airmiles at Metro and will probably pick up a few groceries there later today.

Have great Thanksgiving weekend Everyone!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Does anyone know the Air Miles posting schedule for IGA?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Does anyone know the Air Miles posting schedule for IGA?


*Most grocery stores post midweek for purchases made Sunday-Saturday. So if you shopped blue Friday they should appear this week.  Should being the operative word here btw *


----------



## ottawamom

They post the following week ususally by Thursday. Collection week is Monday to Sunday which is a little different than Sobeys in Ontario


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Airmiles website
spend $75.00 get 200 airmiles
*Get 200 Bonus Miles*
Offer valid Oct 17,2019 - Oct 17,2019



Get 200 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $75 or more before taxes on beauty and skin care products including cosmetics, facial cleansers, moisturizers, treatments, serums, exfoliators, masks, toners, all-natural skin care, fragrances, specialty bath products, hair care or hair colour (excludes hair accessories and appliances). Selected types and sizes.*

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Airmiles website
> spend $75.00 get 200 airmiles
> *Get 200 Bonus Miles*
> Offer valid Oct 17,2019 - Oct 17,2019
> 
> 
> 
> Get 200 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $75 or more before taxes on beauty and skin care products including cosmetics, facial cleansers, moisturizers, treatments, serums, exfoliators, masks, toners, all-natural skin care, fragrances, specialty bath products, hair care or hair colour (excludes hair accessories and appliances). Selected types and sizes.*
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I am going to get the eligible beauty products right this time on Thursday! I probably will skip Sobeys this weekend. My fridge doesn’t have enough space. Hope I can make space just in time for the next Blue Friday!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
Buy 2 get 10 airmiles
Kraft Salad Dressing, Diana or Bull's-Eye BBQ Sauce or Marinade
$4.00 for two
Thu. Oct 10 - Wed. Oct 16




OR

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1333526?itemId=42260067&page=4
Just not sure if it's 2 for $4.00 OR 2 for $5.00,,bit confusing

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Went to Safeway and did a load-down : spent $300, got 324 AM


----------



## tinkerone

Not sure if this is a glitch or not however I have a Disney gift card in Canadian funds for $20.  I keep this so I can always find out what the going rate is on these.  I just checked and my $20 cnd card is worth $18.94.  That's an exchange rate of just under $1.06.  Anyone thinking of using their cards for payments may want to check theirs out and maybe make that payment now.  Since the rate is closer to $1.38 I'm sure its a glitch but one in our favor.

ETA--Just applied $300 US to our OBC for our upcoming cruise from a Cnd gift card.  It cost me $355 Cnd. so the rate is now at just over $1.18.  Still a great deal IMO.

ETA--Now it's back to normal, $1.3199 so it was a short lived glitch but a decent one.


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus for you to catch the glitch.


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today- $103 for 173 AM. That should put me over for my spend $400 get 160 AM offer although I am concerned about the exclusion of “fluid dairy products” as there was a bit of milk, yogurt and almond milk purchased.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

We just came back from another Foodland run. We were out for a walk with the fluffy furry 4 legged one and I got a text from one of the guys at work said bring food we are having a pot luck tomorrow. Ugh there's days we don't get breaks if it's non stop and its a holiday so we are going to be busy so better get finger food stuff. Anyways spent another 79 dollars and got 63 miles. We are now about 300 miles short of getting gold again. I just looked at the Rexall 200 mile coupon and yelled back to my wife "Hey Thursday only and you have to spend 75 dollars on beauty and skin care products" and she yelled back "easily done!"
At this rate not only is our hotel covered but we will be gold again and our miles will be back to the comfort level by the time our cruise starts.


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> Buy 2 get 10 airmiles
> Kraft Salad Dressing, Diana or Bull's-Eye BBQ Sauce or Marinade
> $4.00 for two
> Thu. Oct 10 - Wed. Oct 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1333526?itemId=42260067&page=4
> Just not sure if it's 2 for $4.00 OR 2 for $5.00,,bit confusing
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


My metro was 2 for $5.00


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hit up Metro today for the weekly shopping and figured we'd have no problem hitting the spend $50 get 50 threshold since our eldest had decided he would come down tonight and stay till tomorrow -- wouldn't need much more food but I did need milk and a 4L bag of lactose free is wicked $$$. 
On the chance that not everyone here read the Turkey Talk thread here's a quick summary of the food situation! I'm still struggling with sorting out the food allergies and despise poultry anyway so we had decided to order dinner in tomorrow and then (cue the dramatic music) our daughter & her wife found out what that meal will be and POOF, instant family meal, here SOON! Swiss Chalet is cooking the main part of the meal, but i flung a frozen brick of Butterball Stuffing in the cart, swung past the bakery section and tossed a pumpkin pie in as well,  stopped at Dollarama to buy plates, napkins & cups, got home took some frozen rolls out of the freezer to bake Taa-daa!! Thanksgiving Dinner ala lazy-me *

*NOW, back to Airmiles .. i got one of those "PLEASE shop and use your card, ANYWHERE" emails for the secondary card .. earn 1 single solitary mile and they'll give me 50, HECK YEAH! I figure if we were able I would split the Metro order into 2 $50 transactions since both cards had the $50 threshold but remember the milk (the stuff that costs $9.50 a bag and I buy 2 a week)?? It wasn't in stock so I picked up some cheese that was a targeted offer and pouted as i scan the groceries that we're missing out on 50 miles because no milk ... one of our favourite cashiers was walking past me, came over and added the miles to my card!!   *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah we are having Sunterra Food Markets (swanky deli) deliver our gourmand Turkey Day food. heh. they also have a Rewards program that pays out in free food. 

Oh and I bought a huge bag of potatoes in that shopping trip because there is no such thing as enough mashed potatoes.  so I will be making enough to feed an army.
Did anyone else get in on the Armstrong cheese sale?  It wasn't AM but it was a reasonable price on cheese (Jalapeno for the win!) so I bought enough of it to make up at least 25% of the bill earning the AM!  
and I FINALLY found Hawaiian sweet rolls in a store!!!!  SOOOOO TASTY I will also admit to screaming, giving the crate a hug, and then putting like a dozen packages in my cart.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Happy thanksgiving Guys..
Am so thankful for all if you , helping plan, earn airmiles save money and occasionally acting as therapists .. 
 To you all


----------



## Cinderella6174

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
I know this has been discussed before, but I was at Sobeys this weekend and my loaded offers didnt appear on the bill. What's the best course of action to get these?
Thankful for this great group and all of the help/advice you guys provide


----------



## bababear_50

Cinderella6174 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> I know this has been discussed before, but I was at Sobeys this weekend and my loaded offers didnt appear on the bill. What's the best course of action to get these?
> Thankful for this great group and all of the help/advice you guys provide



Good Morning Hon

Try calling this number ...they are great at posting the miles.
Please contact the My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337 and a Customer Care Agent will be happy to assist you. The My Offers Contact Centre is open Monday – Sunday from 7:00 am – 10:00 pm EST. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!   After two turkey dinners back-to-back, today is more turkey  but also a veg out day.  

I woke up this morning realizing I forgot to play the Mountain of Miles contest yesterday and order our new ceiling/light fixture fan for the kitchen.  I would have earned an extra 20 miles through the Bonus Boom.  But then I played this morning and landed on 10X!!!  Fan ordered for a total of 80 miles!  (8 base x 10X).

By the way, if I am reading the rules correctly, it looks like I can place another airmilesshops order and get 10X again - if placed today.  It says "Each Multiplier Offer Instant Prize is valid for multiple qualifying-purchase transactions, as long as the transactions are made after an entrant has won that Multiplier Offer Instant Prize but before the end of the calendar-day (until 11:59:59 p.m. ET), and as long as the entrant otherwise complies with these Official Contest Rules."

I need both black & color printer ink.  I'm competely out.  What do you think?  Can I place another online order and get the 10X again?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!   After two turkey dinners back-to-back, today is more turkey  but also a veg out day.
> 
> I woke up this morning realizing I forgot to play the Mountain of Miles contest yesterday and order our new ceiling/light fixture fan for the kitchen.  I would have earned an extra 20 miles through the Bonus Boom.  But then I played this morning and landed on 10X!!!  Fan ordered for a total of 80 miles!  (8 base x 10X).
> 
> By the way, if I am reading the rules correctly, it looks like I can place another airmilesshops order and get 10X again - if placed today.  It says "Each Multiplier Offer Instant Prize is valid for multiple qualifying-purchase transactions, as long as the transactions are made after an entrant has won that Multiplier Offer Instant Prize but before the end of the calendar-day (until 11:59:59 p.m. ET), and as long as the entrant otherwise complies with these Official Contest Rules."
> 
> I need both black & color printer ink.  I'm competely out.  What do you think?  Can I place another online order and get the 10X again?


*YES, any and all transactions you make until 11:59 will get the 10X, happy clicking!*


----------



## Cinderella6174

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning Hon
> 
> Try calling this number ...they are great at posting the miles.
> Please contact the My Offers Contact Centre at 1-844-896-3337 and a Customer Care Agent will be happy to assist you. The My Offers Contact Centre is open Monday – Sunday from 7:00 am – 10:00 pm EST.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Hi Mel
thank you, I will call them tmrw


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, any and all transactions you make until 11:59 will get the 10X, happy clicking!*



Thanks!


----------



## ottawamom

I don't think we're going to see a threshold spend from Rexall this week (other than Thursday Beauty). I just found this on the Rexall site.   20% off  Good deal if you're waiting for some regular priced stuff.

I don't know if this is a new line in their T&C.  "One coupon per customer per transaction per day." Does this mean we can only do this once a day? Too many pers in there for me to figure it out at this time of the day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I don't think we're going to see a threshold spend from Rexall this week (other than Thursday Beauty). I just found this on the Rexall site.   20% off  Good deal if you're waiting for some regular priced stuff.
> 
> I don't know if this is a new line in their T&C.  "One coupon per customer per transaction per day." Does this mean we can only do this once a day? Too many pers in there for me to figure it out at this time of the day.


*Interesting coupon! This is the same offer that us "oldies" get on Tuesdays isn't it?

The way i read those terms is you can use the coupon ONCE and since there's no threshold attached to it that makes sense, why split your transactions into more than one when there's not real advantage to doing that? There's nothing stopping you from using that coupon at more than one store though if you need something that's not in stock. I don't think you'd be able to combine this with the survey coupon though because it has the "no other Rexall coupons" wording.

*** ETA i think they're trying to see what drives customers to shop, giving a discount or Airmiles????*


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles for the win!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Airmiles for the win!


*Darned straight! 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles for me!!


----------



## mort1331

? did I miss something?


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> ? did I miss something?


Hi Mort
I think we are commenting on whether or not we would like 20% off at Rexall OR Airmiles.
Rexall is offering *Friends & Family* 20% off this week.
https://www.rexall.ca/No airmiles deals 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Mort
> I think we are commenting on whether or not we would like 20% off at Rexall OR Airmiles.
> Rexall is offering *Friends & Family* 20% off this week.
> https://www.rexall.ca/No airmiles deals
> Hugs
> Mel


gotch,,,thanks


----------



## TammyLynn33

Does anyone else get sad even momentarily sad when they check their airmiles in the morning and it doesn’t go up ? 
It’s been a couple days ha ha


----------



## ElCray

TammyLynn33 said:


> Does anyone else get sad even momentarily sad when they check their airmiles in the morning and it doesn’t go up ?
> It’s been a couple days ha ha


Yes, or when the offers are sparse for the week? Just checked the IGA flyer - barely anything in there... womp womp


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

I was planning to take advantage of a Shell bonus I received via email, to get 1 AM
for every litre filled with vPower tomorrow.  I also have a 10 cent off coupon from a recent Sobeys shop which I was hoping to use when filling up. Does anyone know if I can use both?  I don't want to lose out on all those airmiles by using the coupon - my van is running on fumes I have been waiting to fill it until tomorrow to maximize my total airmiles!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No blue friday in Atlantic Sobeys. Spend $100 get 50 miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1334275?page=14
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1334285
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1334280
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1334442
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Reviewing the flyers, that's twenty minutes I'll never get back. Depressing! Guess we'll eat through the freezer and pantry this week. Next week Blue Friday .


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Reviewing the flyers, that's twenty minutes I'll never get back. Depressing! Guess we'll eat through the freezer and pantry this week. Next week Blue Friday .


I agree.. this is just not an airmiles week. However next Friday for us is DISNEY FRIDAY!!!
As for a potential Blue Friday next week.... On one hand the last thing I will want to do is go Blue Friday shopping when I'm leaving for the airport at noon. On the other hand .. we all know I will.
 I wouldn't be going on this extremely inexpensive trip if not for airmiles ,so it just makes sense to take advantage of a Blue Friday if there is way !


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yeah the flyers are not good this week.  I think I'll hit Loblaws this week to do some more PC-Disney conversions.   Although my airmiles balance is sadly low after my redemptions last week.  Come on, Blue Friday!  (also, can't wait for our Disney tickets to show up in the mail so I can link them).    The Christmas in July miles must start posting soon, right?


----------



## mort1331

I Believe in Pixie dust said:


> I was planning to take advantage of a Shell bonus I received via email, to get 1 AM
> for every litre filled with vPower tomorrow.  I also have a 10 cent off coupon from a recent Sobeys shop which I was hoping to use when filling up. Does anyone know if I can use both?  I don't want to lose out on all those airmiles by using the coupon - my van is running on fumes I have been waiting to fill it until tomorrow to maximize my total airmiles!  Thanks so much!


Yes they are 2 seperate things. You could even all the 10cent off with the 3 cent off that is at the pump right now. At least in |Aurora it is.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates are complete in the first post now and here's the ones not provided by Mel. I agree with everyone that they are pretty pathetic BUT we will more than likely buy a few Magnum bars at Metro -$4.99 buy 2 get 20 AM. They make something i can actually eat and that price just hovers at the "ouch, ok I'll pay that for something i can enjoy" point for me AND miles? Bonus!

 Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I seen the General Mills offer for this week...spend 20 get 40 AM.  I MIGHT do that one.  Not sure yet.  I will have to take a look in the pantry,  But it is pretty pathetic for offers so far for October.  I was on a roll...but seem to have come to a abrupt halt


----------



## Aladora

Ooof, this is a pathetic week for Thrifty Foods!

Thrifty Flyer


----------



## I Believe in Pixie dust

mort1331 said:


> Yes they are 2 seperate things. You could even all the 10cent off with the 3 cent off that is at the pump right now. At least in |Aurora it is.


Thank you so much for your response!  I used both and saved $6.56 and got 75AM!  Thanks!


----------



## ElCray

I feel like there might be some stacking options for Sobeys ON. Buy $100, get 100 AMs, the baby offer (spend $50 get 100 AMs), the General Mills offer (spend $20 get 40 AMs), plus a few other product offers. That's possible to do, right?


----------



## mort1331

ElCray said:


> I feel like there might be some stacking options for Sobeys ON. Buy $100, get 100 AMs, the baby offer (spend $50 get 100 AMs), the General Mills offer (spend $20 get 40 AMs), plus a few other product offers. That's possible to do, right?


Sobeys is a tough one. I might work and should work. Need to check fine print. If no where then I would fight it.


----------



## cari12

My Safeway My Offers has a spend $100 get 100 AM. It would be great if this will stack with the flyer coupon for spend $100 get 100 AM. I find sometimes the threshold ones stack and sometimes they don’t with the Safeway My Offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I feel like there might be some stacking options for Sobeys ON. Buy $100, get 100 AMs, the baby offer (spend $50 get 100 AMs), the General Mills offer (spend $20 get 40 AMs), plus a few other product offers. That's possible to do, right?


*Those are all flyer offers so yes, they *should* stack! Just read the fine print to be sure but I don't think you'll have any trouble. Happy shopping!

***ETA -- I'm referring to the coupon that's on the flyer not any loaded threshold spends BTW, those tend to be a bit trickier *


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> I feel like there might be some stacking options for Sobeys ON. Buy $100, get 100 AMs, the baby offer (spend $50 get 100 AMs), the General Mills offer (spend $20 get 40 AMs), plus a few other product offers. That's possible to do, right?


Those particular offers should all stack without issue. Oops, just saw the Donald beat me to the answer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell,  I did the Shell GO+ today, 10 cents off + 3 cents off a litre + 61 airmiles.

Sobeys, since it's a slow airmiles week coming up I did the Pepsi/Bubly offer b3 @ $3.99 get 25 airmiles.  There are 6+ products on for buy 2 get $2 off (large sign), so ended up paying $2.99 for 4 and $3.99 for 2, total 50 airmiles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Staples, email this morning:


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Yeah the flyers are not good this week.  I think I'll hit Loblaws this week to do some more PC-Disney conversions.   Although my airmiles balance is sadly low after my redemptions last week.  Come on, Blue Friday!  (also, can't wait for our Disney tickets to show up in the mail so I can link them).    The Christmas in July miles must start posting soon, right?


*I didn't miss this post, just forgot to actually hit POST REPLY! Had to look when I'm at my laptop and the phone rang which led to me leaving the room and, yeah, my mind is like a sieve most days 

The timeline for this promo is:*

*any base miles from transactions - 60 days so the day for the last of those to post was Sept 27th*
*any bonus miles from transactions - 75 so last day for those to post was Oct 11th*
*the big bonus for completing 2 transactions (50 miles), 3 transactions (300 miles) 5 transactions (500 miles) - 120 days which isn't until Nov 25th*

*They usually wrap up these big promos before the next one starts and that *should* be Shop the Block which historically has been mid-November. 

****ETA, just like any of these promos, if you're missing any transactions there isn't any good reason to contact them yet because you will still need to contact them to give you the big promo amount. Doesn't matter if they tell you they've "added a note to your account" that's crap! I'm missing one transaction from Well .ca that i did on July 28th @ 10:48 pm (nothing like a literal 11th-hour shopping trip!) and I'm just gonna wait it out at this point!*


----------



## cari12

Got an email from Rexall letting me know flu shots are available. Does this mean my AM for signing up for the reminder will be coming soon?


----------



## ottawamom

Hopefully


----------



## mort1331

anyone else still missing the AM from the Sobeys GC a few weeks ago. Appear on my bill, just not in account yet?


----------



## ottawamom

I received my AM for the Sobeys GC promotion this week. Of course I purchased them on October 6th.


----------



## bababear_50

Well my big Airmiles shop for the week was Shell,,a grand total of 21 airmiles,,the grocery offers have to get better right?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Rexall, spent $76.37 exlc. tax, and earned 203 am.  
How sad is it that we're earning more air miles lately at Rexall than at Safeway/Sobeys?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> Back from Rexall, spent $76.37 exlc. tax, and earned 203 am.
> How sad is it that we're earning more air miles lately at Rexall than at Safeway/Sobeys?


*depends on the person .... Rexall is my #1 earner, I rarely even shop at Sobey's. However, we're actually much less active that most of you . Yeah, it might seem like I would be pulling in the miles hand over fist but in reality, i spend more time researching and posting to help everyone else earn than I do earning them myself.*

*I think the offers are definitely lower this year than previously and I won't be surprised if this year's StB has a smaller reward that's harder to earn *


----------



## ottawamom

It will be interesting to see what they have in mind with this new promotion which is supposed to begin Oct 28? for ONYX members.


----------



## ElCray

kerreyn said:


> Back from Rexall, spent $76.37 exlc. tax, and earned 203 am.
> How sad is it that we're earning more air miles lately at Rexall than at Safeway/Sobeys?


I'm working on a theory that Air Miles is trying to take on PC Optimum directly. The same pattern is there between Shoppers Drug Mart and Loblaws, where the bulk of the earning events happen with Shoppers... But I only started this in April so not sure of the longer history and patterns...


----------



## bababear_50

For those experienced using airmilesshop.ca
I am trying each day to get a half decent multiplier--so far 2x or 3x,,,, (Mountain Of Miles Promo).
I am looking at making a shop from Macy's dept store.
Can I put things now into my cart ahead of time or do I have to wait like with Amazon.ca?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Back from Rexall, spent $76.37 exlc. tax, and earned 203 am.
> How sad is it that we're earning more air miles lately at Rexall than at Safeway/Sobeys?


I am actually now doing way more at Rexall than I was in the past just due to M&M products.
Very few shops at Foodland and Sobeys anymore.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Gigi22

Hit Rexall Beauty Day today.  Spend $75 get 200 AM.   Done.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get a Needs/Sobeys offer emailed to them:

View attachment 445118

View attachment 445115


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
A Candy Guessing Jar for a fundraiser at my school that I made. (Includes a $25.00 Starbucks Card).
Starbucks gift card earned via Airmiles and the candy earned me Airmiles.









Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's been a lot of conversation over the last few years about redeeming miles for Disney Tickets. I've taken some time to pull together a list of what people have said they *paid* and put it in the first post. Take a look and if you are able to provide more examples just let me know and I'll add them. If the list gets long I'll figure out another way around this!

***ETA, i know i don't have any DisneyLAND numbers there yet -- it just got to be time to make something to eat. I'll add those later*


----------



## bababear_50

Reconsidering a quick shop to Sobeys
The cold/flu virus has hit my work like crazy,,thinking of stocking up on Lysol wipes
5x $5.00= $25.00= 50 airmiles plus I have a targeted buy 1 get 5 bonus airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Bummer. Totally missed the Rexall trip. I left work an hour late and my commute is 90 k so by the time I got home I was already beat. Had a long day today, it was a long busy rotation but now I'm on days off. Anyways I walk in the door and too late to go out. I'm sporting shorts and a t shirt and DW is in her PJ's. We missed it and will have to wait for the next big mile payout.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> For those experienced using airmilesshop.ca
> I am trying each day to get a half decent multiplier--so far 2x or 3x,,,, (Mountain Of Miles Promo).
> I am looking at making a shop from Macy's dept store.
> Can I put things now into my cart ahead of time or do I have to wait like with Amazon.ca?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


It’s better not to put anything in your cart just in case. However, I have been putting stuff on my wish list or marking as favourite so I can quickly locate them when it’s time to make the purchase.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> It’s better not to put anything in your cart just in case. However, I have been putting stuff on my wish list or marking as favourite so I can quickly locate them when it’s time to make the purchase.



Thanks Hon
I'll just put them as a wish list.
I am on a "Grinch Christmas Village" buying spree ever since I found 4 of the buildings on sale at Canadian Tire the other day.

The accessories though  are going to cost me a small fortune,,,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's been a lot of conversation over the last few years about redeeming miles for Disney Tickets. I've taken some time to pull together a list of what people have said they *paid* and put it in the first post. Take a look and if you are able to provide more examples just let me know and I'll add them. If the list gets long I'll figure out another way around this!
> 
> ***ETA, i know i don't have any DisneyLAND numbers there yet -- it just got to be time to make something to eat. I'll add those later*



Great list! Thank you for doing it, I know it took some time to put together.  I just took a glance at it and will add when I have a little more time.  I was considering doing the same based on @DYLEMMA1986's post but then considered that it's very hard to compare the historical value without the exchange rate when the tickets came out and the price that Disney's charging at that time.  There is also the jump to flex tickets and the release at equal value to cash a couple years ago.   But it's great knowledge to have!


----------



## Days In the Sun

kerreyn said:


> Back from Rexall, spent $76.37 exlc. tax, and earned 203 am.
> How sad is it that we're earning more air miles lately at Rexall than at Safeway/Sobeys?





Gigi22 said:


> Hit Rexall Beauty Day today.  Spend $75 get 200 AM.   Done.



Nice return!

If you wouldn't mind sharing items you bought that qualified for Beauty, we could add them to @Donald - my hero's list on the first page of "proven items" that qualify.  This promo has been a bit of a problem for so many collectors, it would be awesome if we had a longer list. No pressure lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I picked up cosmetic brushes, Joico conditioner and mascara. All worked for beauty day.


----------



## Gigi22

Days In the Sun said:


> Nice return!
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing items you bought that qualified for Beauty, we could add them to @Donald - my hero's list on the first page of "proven items" that qualify.  This promo has been a bit of a problem for so many collectors, it would be awesome if we had a longer list. No pressure lol.



I bought two cosmetic brushes, a brow definer (makeup), a tube of Cliniderm soothing lotion (moisturizer), and a bottle of nail strengthener.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's been a lot of conversation over the last few years about redeeming miles for Disney Tickets. I've taken some time to pull together a list of what people have said they *paid* and put it in the first post. Take a look and if you are able to provide more examples just let me know and I'll add them. If the list gets long I'll figure out another way around this!
> 
> ***ETA, i know i don't have any DisneyLAND numbers there yet -- it just got to be time to make something to eat. I'll add those later*



January 4, 2018
_Walt Disney World_ Resort Florida 7-Day _Magic Your Way_ Base Ticket - Canadian Residents Offer - Adult                                          
4500 AM


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't miss this post, just forgot to actually hit POST REPLY! Had to look when I'm at my laptop and the phone rang which led to me leaving the room and, yeah, my mind is like a sieve most days
> 
> The timeline for this promo is:*
> 
> *any base miles from transactions - 60 days so the day for the last of those to post was Sept 27th*
> *any bonus miles from transactions - 75 so last day for those to post was Oct 11th*
> *the big bonus for completing 2 transactions (50 miles), 3 transactions (300 miles) 5 transactions (500 miles) - 120 days which isn't until Nov 25th*
> 
> *They usually wrap up these big promos before the next one starts and that *should* be Shop the Block which historically has been mid-November.
> 
> ****ETA, just like any of these promos, if you're missing any transactions there isn't any good reason to contact them yet because you will still need to contact them to give you the big promo amount. Doesn't matter if they tell you they've "added a note to your account" that's crap! I'm missing one transaction from Well .ca that i did on July 28th @ 10:48 pm (nothing like a literal 11th-hour shopping trip!) and I'm just gonna wait it out at this point!*



I usually keep good records, but can't remember if this one shop I did on July 12 was for the Christmas in July promo.  It was thru AMS and then Dell for 10X AM.  I bought a laptop for my son for university and figure it should net me 780 AM between regular AM and bonus.  Does this sound right?  I do have it listed as having to wait until Nov. 25 for AM to post.  If it is C in July, then technically I can call now.  I haven't received anything from that shop.


----------



## kerreyn

Days In the Sun said:


> Nice return!
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing items you bought that qualified for Beauty, we could add them to @Donald - my hero's list on the first page of "proven items" that qualify.  This promo has been a bit of a problem for so many collectors, it would be awesome if we had a longer list. No pressure lol.




I bought a package of Neutrogena Make Up Wipe Minis (sale price $11.59, regular price $14.49), a regular package of Neutrogena Make Up Wipes (sale price $10.99, regular price $14.49), a Neutrogena Hydrating Mask (sale price $3.81, regular price $4.49) and two pots of the Bed Head Manipulator/Styler for DH ($24.99 each).


----------



## bababear_50

BMO email offer
spend $50.00 or more get 50 bonus airmiles.
Rexall/OR Shell OR /Metro
So I needed to get a Shingles and Pneumonia shot today so I paid using the card at the Pharmacy ($71.00),top of the bill said Rexall. Do you think it will qualify?

P.S . so tell me people whom have had these shots am I going to wake up tomorrow feeling yucky??

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> BMO email offer
> spend $50.00 or more get 50 bonus airmiles.
> Rexall/OR Shell OR /Metro
> So I needed to get a Shingles and Pneumonia shot today so I paid using the card at the Pharmacy ($71.00),top of the bill said Rexall. Do you think it will qualify?
> 
> P.S . so tell me people whom have had these shots am I going to wake up tomorrow feeling yucky??
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I  get a giftcard more often than not so I think it will qualify.  You could log into your credit card account and make sure it says Rexall?  If so, you are good to go.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> I  get a giftcard more often than not so I think it will qualify.  You could log into your credit card account and make sure it says Rexall?  If so, you are good to go.


Thanks Hon
I just checked and it says 
REXALL PHARMACY #2100 
so I am good to go.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Emailed this afternoon personal Sobeys' offer, 40 airmiles for $40, up to 3 times before November 17.


----------



## ElCray

Just got back from a Sobeys shop. Two transactions, spent $206 in total, for 575 Air Miles.

The first transaction was $54 in baby wipes (3 big boxes for $17.99 each) and 40 cans of diced and crushed tomatoes which totalled $50 (I use them a lot for spaghetti sauce, homemade salsa, and casseroles, and they have a long shelf life). The buy $50 in baby products get 100 AMs, spend $100 get 100 AMs, and buy $10 in tomatoes for 20 AMs all stacked so I got 305 AMs overall.

The second shop was $54 in diapers (3 big boxes), 6 boxes of $3.99 cereal for the General Mills spend $20 get 40 AMs, and then a bunch of small stuff we needed for a total of 270 AMs.

In total I saved $137.60 in product discounts as well.

I wanted to let everyone know the diapers are an especially good buy. The price per diaper with this sale beats the Costco Kirkland brand. Then add the equivalent of 20% of that if you convert the cash value of the Air Miles. I wasn't organized enough and realized when I was there that I could have printed out coupons for the diapers and wipes so I probably could have saved another $10 or so.

I'm seriously considering going back out for more diapers tomorrow, even if it means buying the next size up!


----------



## tookie1000

Has anyone recieved their Christmas in July miles yet? I completed the offer and all my shops posted....maybe it's to early still....just wondering?
Edit- i just read the post with the timeline....sorry guys.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh I get so jealous of all you guys getting targeted email offers.. I don’t recall ever getting one .. I’ve checked and I’m opted in for emails .. grr
My BMO mc monthly emails posted 427 so that was decent and a few survey miles but a huge drought 
My foodland are taking forever to post too..sigh 
Praying for a blue Friday a good one


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH I forgot to add the Get My Offers to my card when I was standing in Safeway... kid was with me, and I was letting her play with my phone so as to limit the whining....   Family members always thwart you!

Spent $149 earned 137 ... I'll take it but it should have been 60 more... ah well at least it was a lower offer, if it had been more AM, I would have been more irritated.  AND we somehow forgot COFFEE?!  What a sin...

I did get to update my signature with last shopping trip's miles:  look I went from 8 to 10%


----------



## spiffgirl101

Sobeys trip today - spent $110.90, got 247 air miles. 
Then put $30 of gas in at Shell, used one of my $0.05 off coupons from Sobeys (saved $1.36), bought 2 Gatorades (10 miles) and  my son's beloved fresh popped popcorn and got a total of 25 air miles. 2 more $5 in-store spends and I earn 100 bonus miles.


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today spent $107 and got 248 AM. Happy the loaded threshold offer stacked with the flyer coupon.


----------



## bgula

Has anyone had the opportunity to find out how much the current 7-day flex tickets thru AM are worth $-wise for trade-in (the ones worth 6050 AM)?


----------



## Gigi22

Yeah!   I just attained 6000 AM posted this year!  Let the happy dance begin!


----------



## mort1331

Gigi22 said:


> Yeah!   I just attained 6000 AM posted this year!  Let the happy dance begin!


welcome to Onyx


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Gotta love Air Miles...I received an email congratulating me on achieving Onyx status again...however I reached 6000 AM in late August...guess they are a little behind in their congratulation emails!!!!

In other news...that "other site" is once again advising people that you can combine multiple tickets towards your AP....so much incorrect information out there...I am so glad our little family looks out for one another and provides correct information.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Gotta love Air Miles...I received an email congratulating me on achieving Onyx status again...however I reached 6000 AM in late August...guess they are a little behind in their congratulation emails!!!!
> 
> In other news...that "other site" is once again advising people that you can combine multiple tickets towards your AP....so much incorrect information out there...I am so glad our little family looks out for one another and provides correct information.


Congrats on hitting Onyx.  I was looking at my account this morning and compared to last year I'm down about 3000 miles at this point.  

I saw that  FB post too.  I was about to chime in and then thought...what's the point.

In other news... I've stopped receiving notifications from this thread and I just finished reading the last 4ish pages that I missed.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> I saw that  FB post too.  I was about to chime in and then thought...what's the point.



Yeah...I am just going to keep my opinions to myself from now on...


----------



## mort1331

Good Morning all, Its Vote Day.
I dont worry about who you vote for , but please cast one today if you did not get out to the advance polls.
Remember,,, There were lots of brave men and women who fought and continue to so you could mark a simple X.
Thank You.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hubby and I went to the advanced polls it's too important to us to make sure we're able to vote and his schedule can change at the drop of a hat so we rarely miss the early polls. 

*


----------



## hdrolfe

Voted at the advanced polls. Normally I vote in my kids school but they moved the polls this time and I wasn't sure of the location so I went to the advanced ones. Glad to be done! 

Agree with @mort1331, don't care who you are voting for, please get out and do it!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Agree, we all need to vote!

Advanced poll voted with husband, daughter voted from overseas (student) and I'm driving my other daughter to the poll today.  My son now lives in a swing riding so he really needs to get there.

Edit: Daughter just got up (9am, usually up at 6am), said we missed rope drop!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I too went to the advance poll.  It was walking distance from my house (today it is not) and since we were all home on Thanksgiving it made sense to go then.  

I have to say I'm very nervous for the outcome.


----------



## Gigi22

My poll is in my building.  Since the advance polls were less convenient, I waited until today.  I’m going to trot down and vote this morning, but I must have coffee first!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Coupon Monday.....

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...0212019-PP30-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## ElCray

dancin Disney style said:


> Coupon Monday.....
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...0212019-PP30-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


Edit: pls see Donald - my hero's post below.


----------



## cari12

I also voted in the advance polls last weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Coupon Monday.....
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...0212019-PP30-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB



Do you think we might see another one on the Airmiles page say by Wednesday? I don't want to spend $50 to get just 80AM. Need at least 100AM at Rexall to get me to part with that money. Is the Halloween candy GC still up for grabs? If so I could get $30 worth of candy and get $10 off next week (worth 100AM equivalent to me at the moment). That I could maybe go for.

Guess I'll wait until Wednesday to see if anything else pops up.

I will be voting when DS gets off work. Will take him with me to make sure he votes too. No right to complain if you don't vote and complaining about the state of our economy etc. is one of my favourite things to do (not here of course).


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Coupon Monday.....





ElCray said:


> Looks like it's not stackable:
> "Cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES® store wide coupon"





ottawamom said:


> Do you think we might see another one on the Airmiles page say by Wednesday? I don't want to spend $50 to get just 80AM. Need at least 100AM at Rexall to get me to part with that money. Is the Halloween candy GC still up for grabs? If so I could get $30 worth of candy and get $10 off next week (worth 100AM equivalent to me at the moment). That I could maybe go for.
> Guess I'll wait until Wednesday to see if anything else pops up.
> I will be voting when DS gets off work. Will take him with me to make sure he votes too. No right to complain if you don't vote and complaining about the state of our economy etc. is one of my favourite things to do (not here of course).



*It's been so long since we've gotten a regular Monday email coupon from Rexall that i neglected to even look today till minutes ago and poof, someone else beat me to the punch, thanks!

The wording about not being able to combine has been on the coupons since they switched to Load and Go offers, easily 4 years at this point, so there's no need to get concerned!*

*There is ZERO chance there will be a One-Day-Only Rexall Rampage on Wednesday since that day is included in this coupon so I say go ahead with your plans to buy your candy, the coupon offer didn't mention it was only good on the weekend so it should still be applicable today.*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's been so long since we've gotten a regular Monday email coupon from Rexall that i neglected to even look today till minutes ago and poof, someone else beat me to the punch, thanks!
> 
> The wording about not being able to combine has been on the coupons since they switched to Load and Go offers, easily 4 years at this point, so there's no need to get concerned!*
> 
> *There is ZERO chance there will be a One-Day-Only Rexall Rampage on Wednesday since that day is included in this coupon so I say go ahead with your plans to buy your candy, the coupon offer didn't mention it was only good on the weekend so it should still be applicable today.*


That's why I love this thread so much. You are so wonderful with the depth of knowledge!

I got the candy coupon on the weekend. It's valid from Oct 18th-24th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ElCray said:


> I wanted to let everyone know the diapers are an especially good buy. The price per diaper with this sale beats the Costco Kirkland brand. Then add the equivalent of 20% of that if you convert the cash value of the Air Miles. I wasn't organized enough and realized when I was there that I could have printed out coupons for the diapers and wipes so I probably could have saved another $10 or so.



I was excited when the dd announced that she was expecting.  I  was thinking this Gammie would buy some diapers when there were offers.  She announced she was going to go the cloth route and if she used diapers...she wants to use the more enviromentally friendly ones, with less chemicals and things in them.  So I was a little disappointed that I would NOT be able to get AM for the odd box of diapers I would gift her.  On the other hand...she may change her mind about the cloth ones once she is actually using them and finds that she doesn't have the time to constantly be doing the laundry.  So I guess time will tell.


----------



## bababear_50

We voted in the advance polls last weekend (Thanksgiving).....


----------



## Aladora

I meant to vote last weekend and the time got away from me. My polling place is on my way to work so I swung by there this morning, pulled into the parking lot at 7:44am, pulled out at 7:46am.

I've been around my office reminding people that if they need time to vote that they are entitled (and we encourage them) to take off by 4:00 in order to vote before the polls close at 7pm.

We have a few staff who have never voted and I have had to walk them through the process.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I voted in the Advanced polls! I am trying to get everyone I know to vote. Had to drag DH to the polls, but he voted too


----------



## Disney Addicted

Aladora said:


> I've been around my office reminding people that if they need time to vote that they are entitled (and we encourage them) to take off by 4:00 in order to vote before the polls close at 7pm.


 
7 PM?  My voter card tells me my location is open 9:30 am - 9:30 pm today.  Are different locations open until different times?  Or could my card have a printed mistake?  I wasn't going to go until much later.  I need to cook dinner and have a 7:15 PM meeting.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> 7 PM?  My voter card tells me my location is open 9:30 am - 9:30 pm today.  Are different locations open until different times?  Or could my card have a printed mistake?  I wasn't going to go until much later.  I need to cook dinner and have a 7:15 PM meeting.



I think polls close at 7 pm on the west coast.  I’m in GTA and our polls close at 9:30 pm.


----------



## isabellea

Voted this afternoon. Our polls are opened 9:30am-9:30pm so no reason not to vote!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Voted . I really have never felt more unsure of who to choose even after watching , listening and reading ..it was a tough one 
I’m thinking about venturing over to the PC thread. I stopped collecting months ago but with this drought I may start up again?? 
any if you guys over there too?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 , yup a bunch of us are over there


----------



## mort1331

TammyLynn33 said:


> Voted . I really have never felt more unsure of who to choose even after watching , listening and reading ..it was a tough one
> I’m thinking about venturing over to the PC thread. I stopped collecting months ago but with this drought I may start up again??
> any if you guys over there too?


Yes come max both programs


----------



## Disney Addicted

Voted and yes, it was hard to choose this time around. 

I collect both Air Miles and PC.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TammyLynn33 said:


> Voted . I really have never felt more unsure of who to choose even after watching , listening and reading ..it was a tough one
> I’m thinking about venturing over to the PC thread. I stopped collecting months ago but with this drought I may start up again??
> any if you guys over there too?


 
I don't have a Rexall close to me to max out on AM...so I get the bulk of my AM from Safeway and Shell.  I max out what I can for PC Optimum.  Come on over...we are just as friendly


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If you didn't vote...you don't get to complain     I got to make my vote too!!!!  Now let's hope we can all come together again and just be happy Canucks


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I usually keep good records, but can't remember if this one shop I did on July 12 was for the Christmas in July promo.  It was thru AMS and then Dell for 10X AM.  I bought a laptop for my son for university and figure it should net me 780 AM between regular AM and bonus.  Does this sound right?  I do have it listed as having to wait until Nov. 25 for AM to post.  If it is C in July, then technically I can call now.  I haven't received anything from that shop.


*Sorry i let this slip past me! Not really sure how much your laptop cost but the 780 miles sounds about right to me?

Yes, the date for those miles directly related to the computer should have posted by September 25th at the latest and you can go ahead and contact them. HOWEVER, since they will only show up on your account directly from Airmiles with no reference to the fact that you should have earned them thru the airmiles shop portal they won't trigger the full Christmas in July bonus. That means yet another chat with them that will involve telling them every single transaction you completed (one more time!) before they'll credit your account. I'm in the same boat but only missing 35 miles so I'm waiting to say myself a tiny bit of stress!!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall on smartcanucks, this Friday to Sunday, 100 am or $15 giftcard when you spend $50.

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435232-rexall-gta-oct-25-31-a-canada/#post7012170


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall on smartcanucks, this Friday to Sunday, 100 am or $15 giftcard when you spend $50.
> 
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435232-rexall-gta-oct-25-31-a-canada/#post7012170


It seems to me like they are all playing around with a cash reward instead of AM at the moment. If you are in the habit of using AM Cash to collect your AM and you regularly redeem those miles and put the savings aside into an account (savings or GC) these GC deals can be a good return. $15GC is the equivalent of 142AM Cash and you get to take advantage of the weekend deals.

I'm working AM these days from both sides. Cashing in my AM Cash when it's advantageous and putting it aside (savings account or GC) for later spending on a holiday.


----------



## KandyM

Hi 
Do you guys think there is a chance that the universal studios buy 2 get three days  tickets will be extended?  The current ones expire in December and we are going in February.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@KandyM  If you are onyx, I just got a personal shopper quote for the current promo on their website

3 parks, 5 days 1 park per day 3975 miles per adult

3 parks, 5 days, park to park 5025 miles per adult


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone seen this yet??  Looks like it started yesterday.  Every Air Mile reward mile you collect from eligible purchases at participating Partners count as an entry into our Vacay AnyDay contest.   Oct 21 - Nov 13

10 prizes of 50,000 reward miles to be won.

Oh, hey - base miles only.  Not bonus miles.   AM reward miles from Air Miles credit cards are also excluded.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24700114&changeLocale=en_CA


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone seen this yet??  Looks like it started yesterday.  Every Air Mile reward mile you collect from eligible purchases at participating Partners count as an entry into our Vacay AnyDay contest.   Oct 21 - Nov 13
> 
> 10 prizes of 50,000 reward miles to be won.
> 
> Oh, hey - base miles only.  Not bonus miles.   AM reward miles from Air Miles credit cards are also excluded.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Splash?splashId=24700114&changeLocale=en_CA



My turn!! My Turn!! My turn!!!....I never win these contests,,
I'd love a bunch of extra airmiles!!!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Blue friday Betches!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Front page of Atlantic flyer


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping it works its way a little further west also.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sorry i let this slip past me! Not really sure how much your laptop cost but the 780 miles sounds about right to me?
> 
> Yes, the date for those miles directly related to the computer should have posted by September 25th at the latest and you can go ahead and contact them. HOWEVER, since they will only show up on your account directly from Airmiles with no reference to the fact that you should have earned them thru the airmiles shop portal they won't trigger the full Christmas in July bonus. That means yet another chat with them that will involve telling them every single transaction you completed (one more time!) before they'll credit your account. I'm in the same boat but only missing 35 miles so I'm waiting to say myself a tiny bit of stress!!!*



Sorry, I should have updated this.  I contacted AM and they credited me the 780 AM.  Now I'm just waiting to find out if anyone has a $-value on the 6050AM flex tickets.  I'd love to think it's between $500-600, but the previous tickets were worth more in the summer and they were only worth $469 I believe.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Here's hoping it works its way a little further west also.



Looks like it's coming a lot further west, and with some decent deals!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont. (Blue Friday)
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1335058
Sobeys Ont. (Blue Friday)
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1335051
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont (Blue Friday)
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1335062
Metro Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1335024
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Finally Blue Friday!  I'm going to scour the flyer and see if I can get two $100 orders.  Hopefully my mom needs some stuff from there too!

PS, all you people talking election in these threads ....as someone who was working their butt off on a campaign, I rarely got on here.  When I did escape the craziness and visited the disboards, I didn't want to see election talk!!! LOL. So next election...be quiet so I can escape to my happy place!!!   

Now I can concentrate on important things in life, like collecting air miles for Disney trips!


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like it will be a productive Blue Friday. Now I've got to figure out how I'm going to get up early enough to hit the stores when they open


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> Finally Blue Friday!  I'm going to scour the flyer and see if I can get two $100 orders.  Hopefully my mom needs some stuff from there too!
> 
> PS, all you people talking election in these threads ....as someone who was working their butt off on a campaign, I rarely got on here.  When I did escape the craziness and visited the disboards, I didn't want to see election talk!!! LOL. So next election...be quiet so I can escape to my happy place!!!
> 
> Now I can concentrate on important things in life, like collecting air miles for Disney trips!


No election talk, just getting people to vote. And thank you for helping all of us with a very important job.


----------



## accm

My luck getting Airmiles has been terrible since moving to Northern Ontario. No Sobeys here, but I think I'll stop at Foodland and stock up on Cheerios. $2.99 each and 100 am when you buy 5 isn't bad. Does anyone know if Foodland takes American Express?

I'm also trying to decide if I should place an order from Etsy now (with a 5x multiplier from the Mountain of Miles promo), or wait and see if something better comes up soon. I need to order some stuff for my son's and baby's room.


----------



## alohamom

accm said:


> My luck getting Airmiles has been terrible since moving to Northern Ontario. No Sobeys here, but I think I'll stop at Foodland and stock up on Cheerios. $2.99 each and 100 am when you buy 5 isn't bad. Does anyone know if Foodland takes American Express?



Looks like Foodland does take American Express

https://www.americanexpress.com/ca/en/our-cards/choice/merchant-list.html#


----------



## TammyLynn33

I need a Sobeys here closest is an hour away . I can do ok at foodland tomorrow but sigh Sobeys deals appear to be better


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Can I just say Hallelujah it is a Blue Friday finally...and some decent offers I think we will use.  Now to get a shopping list ready for Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Blue friday Betches!


*Can I just say how much i LOVE that this is the post i got to use as a place-marker for the first post this week *


----------



## Raimiette

Made my Blue Friday lists (Sobeys/Foodland).  Hoping for about 500AMs per (just over) $100 purchase.  Crossing my fingers/toes that all the items are available.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can I just say how much i LOVE that this is the post i got to use as a place-marker for the first post this week *



Woohoo!!


----------



## bababear_50

Last Page Of Sobeys ON. Flyer
First Page Of Foodland ON. Flyer

Oct 29-Oct 31 Only
Get Bonus miles depending upon how much you spend in Halloween Treats
$20-$29.99 =25 airmiles
$30.00-$39.99=50 airmiles
$40.00 or more = 100 airmiles
*excludes bulk food items*
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates are active in the first post and here's the ones not already posted above

Early REALLY blurry Rexall ON flyer This looks like it has tons of bonus miles!
Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer
*


----------



## bababear_50

I am struggling with my Blue Friday list,,,
They increased the amount for my Cinnamon buns (now x2 instead of 1) and lowered the airmiles earned.
Braided strudel is also now buy *double* the usual amount to get the points.
I've already stocked up on Lysol wipes last week,repeat airmiles deal.
I've already stocked up on dish tablets,repeat airmiles deal.
The cereal at Sobeys is priced too high for me,,and Jumbo size is too big (6.99 x 3=20.97)
The last time they had OLYMel bacon it was all fat not meat 
Other stores have the Frito lay bags of salty snacks on for 4.99-5.99
The coke and dasani water =lowered airmiles earned from previous Blue Fridays,,down to 30 from 50

I might sit this one out.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes and they are the mini -coke bottles .. it’s my only vice I need big bottles. And last time it included Gatorade.. 


QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 61200836, member: 138340"]
I am struggling with my Blue Friday list,,,
They increased the amount for my Cinnamon buns (now x2 instead of 1) and lowered the airmiles earned.
Braided strudel is also now buy *double* the usual amount to get the points.
I've already stocked up on Lysol wipes last week,repeat airmiles deal.
I've already stocked up on dish tablets,repeat airmiles deal.
The cereal at Sobeys is priced too high for me,,and Jumbo size is too big (6.99 x 3=20.97)
The last time they had OLYMel bacon it was all fat not meat 
Other stores have the Frito lay bags of salty snacks on for 4.99-5.99
The coke and dasani water =lowered airmiles earned from previous Blue Fridays,,down to 30 from 50

I might sit this one out.

Hugs
Mel
[/QUOTE]


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ooooooh do I need any of these things....
Maybe...


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I am struggling with my Blue Friday list,,,
> They increased the amount for my Cinnamon buns (now x2 instead of 1) and lowered the airmiles earned.
> Braided strudel is also now buy *double* the usual amount to get the points.
> I've already stocked up on Lysol wipes last week,repeat airmiles deal.
> I've already stocked up on dish tablets,repeat airmiles deal.
> The cereal at Sobeys is priced too high for me,,and Jumbo size is too big (6.99 x 3=20.97)
> The last time they had OLYMel bacon it was all fat not meat
> Other stores have the Frito lay bags of salty snacks on for 4.99-5.99
> The coke and dasani water =lowered airmiles earned from previous Blue Fridays,,down to 30 from 50
> 
> I might sit this one out.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I was thinking all the same things.  I'll take a second look at it tomorrow but I think I'm out.....and of course I have nearly $200 in Sobeys gift cards waiting to be used.  I was really hoping for the frozen Prime Chicken again.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I was thinking all the same things.  I'll take a second look at it tomorrow but I think I'm out.....and of course I have nearly $200 in Sobeys gift cards waiting to be used.  I was really hoping for the frozen Prime Chicken again.


Me too!! I really like the stuffed broccoli chicken breasts.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bgula said:


> Now I'm just waiting to find out if anyone has a $-value on the 6050AM flex tickets.  I'd love to think it's between $500-600, but the previous tickets were worth more in the summer and they were only worth $469 I believe.



We are headed down to WDW on November 25 and I will be upgrading our AM tickets to APs.  We will be upgrading a 7 day flex ticket redeemed for 6400 AM on 2019-05-04 and a 5 day flex ticket redeemed for 5995 AM on 2019-06-12.  Based on the information on the back of the tickets, both of these tickets were obtained from WDW on 2019-03-22, therefore they should be valued at the current rates.  I am hoping for $627.29 for the 7 day and $611.31 for the 5 day.  I will report back after we have upgraded as to the value given by WDW.  However, whatever value is assigned by WDW will still mean that my out of pocket costs for our APs is less than if I didn't have the AM and we make it a point to only buy products that we normally would have.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Hey happy Thursday morning. I just got off a 12 hour nightshirt so I couldn't post last night but Foodland still has the buy 3 Timmy's bottle caps  get 20 air miles. pretty good for about 7 or 8 bucks. 
And anyone near Kitchener Costco may want to stop in the Shell just off the 401. I stopped in last night before going into work and the 5X I got my 25 liters of gas and saw the big sign said 100 AM when you get $25 in car washes. I had to ask and sure enough it is so I got 2 ultimates. With my gas which I rounded to $30 it cost me about $61.70 and got 5AM for gas, 2 AM for in store purchase and 100 AM for 2 car washes total 107 AM.
This does go against everything I stand for and believe in, aka, I take pride in having the dirtiest car at work, but I'm determined to get my gold status again so I'm off to get another 4 car washes tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Gigi22

Minor vent here.  Today I got the print Recall flyer in my local newspaper.  All good, except for the fact that it's the first time this month that I got the print flyer.  Call me old school, but I still prefer the print fliers for making all my shopping lists.  Vent off.  Continue!


----------



## accm

Did anyone get the email about using Shell EasyPay? Get 20 bonus miles with your first purchase of 25L of gas. It also looks like you can get an additional 3 miles using the app.

Has anyone used the app yet?


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I am struggling with my Blue Friday list,,,
> They increased the amount for my Cinnamon buns (now x2 instead of 1) and lowered the airmiles earned.
> Braided strudel is also now buy *double* the usual amount to get the points.
> I've already stocked up on Lysol wipes last week,repeat airmiles deal.
> I've already stocked up on dish tablets,repeat airmiles deal.
> The cereal at Sobeys is priced too high for me,,and Jumbo size is too big (6.99 x 3=20.97)
> The last time they had OLYMel bacon it was all fat not meat
> Other stores have the Frito lay bags of salty snacks on for 4.99-5.99
> The coke and dasani water =lowered airmiles earned from previous Blue Fridays,,down to 30 from 50
> 
> I might sit this one out.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I was pretty determined to do a shop before we left for Disney on Friday but after looking at the flyer I'm out...which is disappointing. When I do the math on the things we would buy, its not even a deal with the airmiles. The airmiles just make it a regular price since the prices are so inflated. That's just moving my money into airmiles instead of leaving it in my bank account and that's not happening. I'll throw an extra $50 in the vacation account and call it a day.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> This does go against everything I stand for and believe in, aka, I take pride in having the dirtiest car at work, but I'm determined to get my gold status again so I'm off to get another 4 car washes tonight or tomorrow.



Color me curious...  I'm envisioning a jeep, SUV or a truck caked with mud.  



pigletto said:


> I was pretty determined to do a shop before we left for Disney on Friday but after looking at the flyer I'm out...which is disappointing. When I do the math on the things we would buy, its not even a deal with the airmiles. The airmiles just make it a regular price since the prices are so inflated. That's just moving my money into airmiles instead of leaving it in my bank account and that's not happening. I'll throw an extra $50 in the vacation account and call it a day.



I have been thinking of doing that lately as well for times when I feel I may be buying for the sake of miles or points.  Certainly cheaper than spending money that doesn't need to be spent with the bonus of building up the vacation account!

My miles have built up to just over 3,000 after cashing them all in for our August trip.  Last night I switched my preferences to CASH.  Now both our Air Miles are set to CASH.  I'll just keep taking the money out and putting it into our vacation fund.  I feel I will get more flexibility for our next vacation this way.


----------



## bgula

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We are headed down to WDW on November 25 and I will be upgrading our AM tickets to APs.  We will be upgrading a 7 day flex ticket redeemed for 6400 AM on 2019-05-04 and a 5 day flex ticket redeemed for 5995 AM on 2019-06-12.  Based on the information on the back of the tickets, both of these tickets were obtained from WDW on 2019-03-22, therefore they should be valued at the current rates.  I am hoping for $627.29 for the 7 day and $611.31 for the 5 day.  I will report back after we have upgraded as to the value given by WDW.  However, whatever value is assigned by WDW will still mean that my out of pocket costs for our APs is less than if I didn't have the AM and we make it a point to only buy products that we normally would have.



I had the same ticket with me this summer (6400 AM).  It was only worth $469 if I remember correctly.  I was hoping for $521.  Good luck though.


----------



## accm

Update on the Shell Easy Pay app. Just tried it, and it was really easy. I set everything up, pulled up to the pump, put in the pump number, authorized $100, and then pumped. Got a receipt immediately showing 28 airmiles. 1 base, 4 from the 5x miles promo, 3 for using the app (going on until Dec 31 I believe), and 20 easypay welcome bonus.

I'm sold! And it'll be nice to not have to fumble with my credit card when it's cold outside since you can do everything from the warmth of your car!

Oh, another bonus is that it saves your receipts, so you don't have to worry about keeping paper copies to make sure miles get posted correctly.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Disney Addicted said:


> Color me curious...  I'm envisioning a jeep, SUV or a truck caked with mud.
> 
> LOL nope just a kia forte. I drive too far to be in a jeep  And, it's just regular dirt but I work with people who love their hybrids, electrics, beemers and mercedes cars and they are always pristine clean. Then I show up and park beside them
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of doing that lately as well for times when I feel I may be buying for the sake of miles or points.  Certainly cheaper than spending money that doesn't need to be spent with the bonus of building up the vacation account!
> 
> My miles have built up to just over 3,000 after cashing them all in for our August trip.  Last night I switched my preferences to CASH.  Now both our Air Miles are set to CASH.  I'll just keep taking the money out and putting it into our vacation fund.  I feel I will get more flexibility for our next vacation this way.


----------



## Days In the Sun

accm said:


> Update on the Shell Easy Pay app. Just tried it, and it was really easy. I set everything up, pulled up to the pump, put in the pump number, authorized $100, and then pumped. Got a receipt immediately showing 28 airmiles. 1 base, 4 from the 5x miles promo, 3 for using the app (going on until Dec 31 I believe), and 20 easypay welcome bonus.
> 
> I'm sold! And it'll be nice to not have to fumble with my credit card when it's cold outside since you can do everything from the warmth of your car!
> 
> Oh, another bonus is that it saves your receipts, so you don't have to worry about keeping paper copies to make sure miles get posted correctly.



Awesome.  I've downloaded the app but don't see an option to add giftcards only credit cards, Esso's app allows this.  Hopefully something they add soon.  The other thing I found with Esso's is that you need to have data, from someone that always reaches their data limit, it's a problem for about one week every month.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We are headed down to WDW on November 25 and I will be upgrading our AM tickets to APs.  We will be upgrading a 7 day flex ticket redeemed for 6400 AM on 2019-05-04 and a 5 day flex ticket redeemed for 5995 AM on 2019-06-12.  Based on the information on the back of the tickets, both of these tickets were obtained from WDW on 2019-03-22, therefore they should be valued at the current rates.  I am hoping for $627.29 for the 7 day and $611.31 for the 5 day.  I will report back after we have upgraded as to the value given by WDW.  However, whatever value is assigned by WDW will still mean that my out of pocket costs for our APs is less than if I didn't have the AM and we make it a point to only buy products that we normally would have.





bgula said:


> I had the same ticket with me this summer (6400 AM).  It was only worth $469 if I remember correctly.  I was hoping for $521.  Good luck though.



Yes, agree. Your 7day 6400am one is worth $469 USD after tax. 

In regards to the dates on the tickets, after many escalating calls to Disney in May, I was told the date on the tickets is the third party (ie airmiles) print date and has absolutely nothing to do with the ticket or it's price.  The process I was told is that Airmiles/Disney would negotiate a price, Disney would ship a stack of blank cards/vouchers to Airmiles and Airmiles would print tickets (with the date) as they feel necessary, the ticket is activated and their account with Disney is charged the negotiated rate.   The date is just a tracking date between Disney and Airmiles.


----------



## ottawamom

@Pinkgurlshubby are you sure you're only going for Gold this year. According to your reports you've been racking up the miles of late and you only need 1000AM to make Gold. The way you're going you could probably make ONYX in no time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

accm said:


> Update on the Shell Easy Pay app. Just tried it, and it was really easy. I set everything up, pulled up to the pump, put in the pump number, authorized $100, and then pumped. Got a receipt immediately showing 28 airmiles. 1 base, 4 from the 5x miles promo, 3 for using the app (going on until Dec 31 I believe), and 20 easypay welcome bonus.
> 
> I'm sold! And it'll be nice to not have to fumble with my credit card when it's cold outside since you can do everything from the warmth of your car!
> 
> Oh, another bonus is that it saves your receipts, so you don't have to worry about keeping paper copies to make sure miles get posted correctly.



When you say you authorized $100, how was this attached?  To a CC or a Shell GC?  If I can attach a Shell GC to it, that would be great.


----------



## osully

accm said:


> Did anyone get the email about using Shell EasyPay? Get 20 bonus miles with your first purchase of 25L of gas. It also looks like you can get an additional 3 miles using the app.
> 
> Has anyone used the app yet?


No but I hope I get it!! I have trained my husband well to always fill up at Shell. I don’t drive LOL.


----------



## osully

I was tempted by the Bacon that is on for Blue Friday @ Sobeys but for the $10 in AM cash I would earn it’s not worth it for me to spend $25 on bacon when I usually get it for $3.77/pkg @ Walmart. Plus having to go out of my way to just get that at Sobeys. Now that I shop at Superstore or Walmart I cannot imagine how little I would get for $100 at Sobeys!! 

That Olymel bacon IS good though. Once (at Sobeys) they had it about to expire so they were selling them for $1.99/pkg and I stocked up. Freezes well, just package into smaller ziploc bags based on how much you would cook at a time. Take out the night before you’re going to eat


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m so proud of me.. I think my best shop to date airmiles wise.. ( maybe not for the vets here but I’m still learning ) 
$121 spent and 535 airmiles and all on stuff we will use is the best part . I thought at 545 time wise I’d be the first crazy AM collector but they already had a lady go through with 35 boxes of cereal 
Anyways I’m proud of me ha ha  and I knew you guys would understand


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm glad to hear it is good.  Olymel bacon is a brand I have not purchased before so I was wondering.  I'll be purchasing it today.

I'm purchasing 7 BF items from Sobey's.  The bacon, pineapple, perogies, pillsbury choc chip cookies, raison bread, lysol wipes and samosas, bringing me to $94 plus whatever the pineapple costs and a meat pie.  All stuff my family will eat.  I don't buy the perogies or pillsbury often so the kids will be happy.  The raison bread goes into the freezer for Christmas.  I have never bought those samosas but my son loves these so he'll be happy.

I was hesitant about the bacon price as well until I realized it's not just 100 miles but the total of miles earned.  For $100 I'll get 410 miles including the base miles - so $40.  I figure the bacon is costing me an extra $6.15; perogies an extra $.98 ($2 elsewhere); and wipes an extra $2.08 ($4.48 at home depot).  So for spending an extra $9.21 on those items, I'm still getting $30 in AM cash.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ooh airmiles ship is 10x this weekend in case  it hasn’t posted 
I just noticed


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

ottawamom said:


> @Pinkgurlshubby are you sure you're only going for Gold this year. According to your reports you've been racking up the miles of late and you only need 1000AM to make Gold. The way you're going you could probably make ONYX in no time.


No my mistake and sorry about that. I am at close to 5000 miles but that's my running total. I've collected close to 900 miles this year. Actually I was around 500 until a few weeks ago when I started following this thread. I did get more gas yesterday and 2 bottles of gatorade and another 2 ultimate car washes on my way to work last night. That was 118 miles. My goal is to get 1000 mles before end of Decemeber but I don't know how I would ever be able to get 6000 miles in a year   )


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Think I am sitting this one out... DH and I looked and couldn't justify the snacks we dont need. Besides there is a Halloween candy AM deal coming up!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm glad to hear it is good.  Olymel bacon is a brand I have not purchased before so I was wondering.  I'll be purchasing it today.
> 
> I'm purchasing 7 BF items from Sobey's.  The bacon, pineapple, perogies, pillsbury choc chip cookies, raison bread, lysol wipes and samosas, bringing me to $94 plus whatever the pineapple costs and a meat pie.  All stuff my family will eat.  I don't buy the perogies or pillsbury often so the kids will be happy.  The raison bread goes into the freezer for Christmas.  I have never bought those samosas but my son loves these so he'll be happy.
> 
> I was hesitant about the bacon price as well until I realized it's not just 100 miles but the total of miles earned.  For $100 I'll get 410 miles including the base miles - so $40.  I figure the bacon is costing me an extra $6.15; perogies an extra $.98 ($2 elsewhere); and wipes an extra $2.08 ($4.48 at home depot).  So for spending an extra $9.21 on those items, I'm still getting $30 in AM cash.


The Samosas have a bit of spice to them but they are very good.


----------



## ottawamom

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> No my mistake and sorry about that. I am at close to 5000 miles but that's my running total. I've collected close to 900 miles this year. Actually I was around 500 until a few weeks ago when I started following this thread. I did get more gas yesterday and 2 bottles of gatorade and another 2 ultimate car washes on my way to work last night. That was 118 miles. My goal is to get 1000 mles before end of Decemeber but I don't know how I would ever be able to get 6000 miles in a year   )


Keep on reading each week and you'll be at 6000 before you know it. I thought this was going to be a slow year when it started and it turns out it will be my best so far. (3 account, me, DH and DS) We have collected almost 40000AM so far this year. (5000 was related to a CC, bonus and flight redemption)


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Keep on reading each week and you'll be at 6000 before you know it. I thought this was going to be a slow year when it started and it turns out it will be my best so far. (3 account, me, DH and DS) We have collected almost 40000AM so far this year. (5000 was related to a CC, bonus and flight redemption)



40K!? Whoa!


----------



## marchingstar

I just finished an early morning blue friday shop. Not my greatest haul, but not bad either. I’ve really been struggling with air miles this year (moved to a new neighbourhood with fewer AM stores, changes in my spending patterns...) so a few hundred feel pretty decent. 

Spent 101.50, earned 455.


----------



## cari12

I’ll be doing Blue Friday after work. Hoping they still have bacon. I’m only getting a few BF items (yogurt, strudel, bacon,maybe samosas)but I also have a loaded offer of spend $100 get 100 AM I am hoping will stack to get 200 AM for the $100 spend. It stacked last weekend with the regular flyer threshold coupon but not sure if the BF one acts differently.


----------



## bababear_50

Donated 35 boxes of cereal to the Food Bank
=cost $104.65
 got back 805 airmiles=$85.00 in cash airmiles
Not bad for someone who said they were out this Blue Friday!!
Thanks Vodden Foodland for packaging them all up for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*put us in the "not doing blue Friday" group.  I can't justify spending either time or money for the small return, there's only one thing we'd get and it's not really on sale*


----------



## ElCray

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m so proud of me.. I think my best shop to date airmiles wise.. ( maybe not for the vets here but I’m still learning )
> $121 spent and 535 airmiles and all on stuff we will use is the best part . I thought at 545 time wise I’d be the first crazy AM collector but they already had a lady go through with 35 boxes of cereal
> Anyways I’m proud of me ha ha  and I knew you guys would understand


I went through with 35 boxes of cereal!!! LOL!!!

And a second transaction of 12 Flamingo chicken products.

GO YOU!!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ha ha ha  I meant that with the deepest respect .. 


QUOTE="ElCray, post: 61206082, member: 653282"]
I went through with 35 boxes of cereal!!! LOL!!!

And a second transaction of 12 Flamingo chicken products.

GO YOU!!! 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Silvermist999

Is there something significant about buying 35 boxes, and not 36. Isn’t it every 4 boxes of cereal is 95 AM? Or is my math the issue, lol. Just curious.


----------



## Aladora

Silvermist999 said:


> Is there something significant about buying 35 boxes, and not 36. Isn’t it every 4 boxes of cereal is 95 AM? Or is my math the issue, lol. Just curious.



Our offer might be different but it is a buy 5, get 100am

      $2.99      Each

100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles WHEN YOU BUY 5 -Air Miles valid 1 day only! Friday Oct 25th


----------



## Silvermist999

Aladora said:


> Our offer might be different but it is a buy 5, get 100am
> 
> $2.99      Each
> 
> 100 AIR MILES Bonus Miles WHEN YOU BUY 5 -Air Miles valid 1 day only! Friday Oct 25th



Ohhh, that makes sense, the Sobeys offer here in Ontario is 4 boxes of Kellogg’s @6.99 for 95 AM....thanks for clearing that up!   Your deal is way better!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow!!  You guys bought a lot of cereal!  I went out to Foodland this morning and bought 5 boxes at $2.99 each for 100 miles.



ottawamom said:


> The Samosas have a bit of spice to them but they are very good.



They certainly do!  I heated two of the up for lunch.  After a few bites I cracked open a can of coke to drink with them.  lol  The other 4 are for my son.



ottawamom said:


> Keep on reading each week and you'll be at 6000 before you know it. I thought this was going to be a slow year when it started and it turns out it will be my best so far. (3 account, me, DH and DS) We have collected almost 40000AM so far this year. (5000 was related to a CC, bonus and flight redemption)



Wow, you rock!  That's an amazing amount.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Foodland:  5 boxes of cereal (100 miles) and 4 boxes of Pizza Pops (50 miles)  spent $26.91 pre-tax.

Sobeys:    spent $105.02 pre-tax on the items I mentioned before and ended up with 415 miles.  I received an extra 5 miles on pillsbury pizza crest that I wasn't expect.  I think from the APP.


----------



## marchingstar

Silvermist999 said:


> Ohhh, that makes sense, the Sobeys offer here in Ontario is 4 boxes of Kellogg’s @6.99 for 95 AM....thanks for clearing that up!   Your deal is way better!!



I was wondering about cereal too, because I have the same “deal” as you. Regional variation can be the worst!


----------



## ElCray

marchingstar said:


> I was wondering about cereal too, because I have the same “deal” as you. Regional variation can be the worst!


Yes, the offer is at Foodland:
Buy 5 boxes of cereal priced at $2.99, get 100 AMs. 
Stack that with the spend $100, get 100 AMs for a total spend of $104.65 and 805 AMs.


----------



## hdrolfe

Decided not to do Blue Friday today, the only thing I could see getting was bacon and it's cheaper elsewhere for bigger packs. So I went to FreshCo for groceries instead. I guess I'll wait for the next big promo, at least I'm already at Onyx this year. Wish I could get some more miles to put towards a trip, but also need to stick to budget. Glad some of you were able to do well.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, agree. Your 7day 6400am one is worth $469 USD after tax.
> 
> In regards to the dates on the tickets, after many escalating calls to Disney in May, I was told the date on the tickets is the third party (ie airmiles) print date and has absolutely nothing to do with the ticket or it's price.  The process I was told is that Airmiles/Disney would negotiate a price, Disney would ship a stack of blank cards/vouchers to Airmiles and Airmiles would print tickets (with the date) as they feel necessary, the ticket is activated and their account with Disney is charged the negotiated rate.   The date is just a tracking date between Disney and Airmiles.



Thanks for the information.  I'd be curious to know how we can "verify" the price we are being quoted?  I mean without some sort of verification Disney could tell us our ticket is only worth $1.  I find it hard to believe that Disney is willing to lose $158.29 US per 7 day AM ticket by selling to a discounter ($627.29 - $469).  We will be upgrading to APs regardless already have a 2 week trip planned for March 2020 so any amount we can apply towards our AP is a bonus.  I will just ask for some verification on the price quoted.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I did a Blue Friday shop this morning.  With the My Offers I had (including spend $100, get 50 AM), plus the Blue Friday deals, I ended up spending $169.55 and got 613 AM. I found it difficult to weed trough all the promo stuff and find stuff we actually needed. I bought 2 of the big peanut butters in preparation for Christmas - my office usually donates to the local food bank, so I am trying to stock up on stuff I can donate. DS is allergic to peanuts, so it's useless to us at home.

I went at lunch and filled my car up with gas at Shell. Total 65 miles with my bonus AM and $5 in store purchase.
I swear on the last 2 receipts I had with Shell, it said I would get 100 bonus AM if I had 4 $5 in-store purchases. Then last week Shell promoted their bonus 50 miles with 4 $5 in-store purchases, and that's all I got today.  This is the second time they have changed their promotion mid-month.  In September I had 2 fills on September 1 (road trip) that qualified for 2 of the 4 fill-ups I needed for the 100 bonus miles, then they changed the promo dates from September 1 to September 3. Very frustrating.

I think I'll go back to filling up at the Co-Op now, at least I get a rebate check from them each year, no strings attached.
On the bright side, 678 AM in one day is pretty good


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

ottawamom said:


> Keep on reading each week and you'll be at 6000 before you know it. I thought this was going to be a slow year when it started and it turns out it will be my best so far. (3 account, me, DH and DS) We have collected almost 40000AM so far this year. (5000 was related to a CC, bonus and flight redemption)


That is amazing good for you! I honestly didn't think I could rack up miles this fast I never have in all the years I've been collecting but this thread is amazing. I have teenage boys, they eat. My wife is at Foodland right now getting cereal!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Got to partake in the Blue Friday today.  I spent 136 and got 511 AM.  Not my best one...but I will take it.  It is all things we use and eat.  ( Thank god for teenage boys who graze - and eat cereal and chips lol )  The hubby doesn't like old Dutch...so he will complain while tearing into a bag of ripple ones I bought I'm sure.  But I only bought 4 bags...as my pants are saying for love of god Pumpkin...please east some salad  So I'll take what I got today. That will put me closer to keeping my onyx status ( which I still haven't yet obtained  ) I'm still slugging along collecting and hope to get there before the end of the year.


----------



## Bossy22

cari12 said:


> I’ll be doing Blue Friday after work. Hoping they still have bacon. I’m only getting a few BF items (yogurt, strudel, bacon,maybe samosas)but I also have a loaded offer of spend $100 get 100 AM I am hoping will stack to get 200 AM for the $100 spend. It stacked last weekend with the regular flyer threshold coupon but not sure if the BF one acts differently.


I didn't know this was possible, lmk if it works!!!  Would love to try stacking!!!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Decided not to do Blue Friday today, the only thing I could see getting was bacon and it's cheaper elsewhere for bigger packs. So I went to FreshCo for groceries instead. I guess I'll wait for the next big promo, at least I'm already at Onyx this year. Wish I could get some more miles to put towards a trip, but also need to stick to budget. Glad some of you were able to do well.



I have felt the same way for most of the year. I'm earning PC Points way easier and more regularly. 

But slow and steady, we'll all make the best of our shopping needs


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Blue Friday Shopping.  Spent $234.93 and earned 847 AMs.  Crispy Minis and cereal were donated to the food bank.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well once again I am a liar.  I went to Sobeys even after I said I wasn't going.  I decided that I would go and just get a couple of things.  As usual I got there and ended up getting most of my weekly groceries and a couple of the BF deals.  Turned out better than I planned....I spent $105 and earned 340 miles.  Plus the gift card that I thought had $100 on it actually had $150.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*alright gang,  super early head's up for a Rexall one day coupon offer!!! Just popped up on the airmiles site,  I'll keep my eyes open for one from Rexall.  It's on Tuesday this time,  not Wednesday.  Here's the coupon but I'll make a post on Monday
*


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys before work. School is doing first aid training for 35 students. We need snacks so I got the Lays assorted bags. Their size is bigger than the Halloween one’s. Then I got pasta and pasta sauce as donation to school’s pasta fundraising lunch. Spent $135 in total and got 435 AM. 500 AM more to get DD to Onyx!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Decided not to do Blue Friday today, the only thing I could see getting was bacon and it's cheaper elsewhere for bigger packs. So I went to FreshCo for groceries instead. I guess I'll wait for the next big promo, at least I'm already at Onyx this year. Wish I could get some more miles to put towards a trip, but also need to stick to budget. Glad some of you were able to do well.



Sticking to one's budget is the most important part of Airmiles hunting. The Airmiles don't mean anything if you can't afford to use them down the road. Bravo to you for knowing your limit and playing within it.


----------



## juniorbugman

I did Blue Friday at Sobeys - spent $198 and got 500 air miles even.  They were out of the bacon so I got a rain check and made sure they showed the air miles on it as well.  When I was there 3 more people were lined up behind me for the bacon rain checks as well.  I bought some of the frozen meals since one of the flavours is my favourite so I buy them when I get a bonus on them. Also got the rice cakes and chips as I have a few get togethers in the next couple of weeks where somebody will need to bring the snacks so I might as well buy something I like and I earn the miles.  Bought the perogies, coffee pods, raisin bread and the rest was my regular grocery shopping.  Afterwards I thought oh I should have used my cash miles to pay for my groceries but I said no and then went oh what a silly girl you have all these miles and you could have used them.  I don't have anything that I am saving for right now so have lots of miles.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Donated 35 boxes of cereal to the Food Bank
> =cost $104.65
> got back 805 airmiles=$85.00 in cash airmiles
> Not bad for someone who said they were out this Blue Friday!!
> Thanks Vodden Foodland for packaging them all up for me.
> Hugs
> Mel


From what I have learned over the years of donating, And  not a motivation to do, but a hidden help. Bring them your receipt and you should get a tax receipt for the amount donated.


----------



## mort1331

I didnt think I could find enough for $100, but ended up at 110 for 440am, plus as you all should have gotten as well, 5c off per litre at shell. Well we have a minivan that can take 85litres, so save another 4 bucks. I will take it. Plus paid it all with some of the GC from the last promo.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Has anyone had any luck doing the spend $50 get $100 AM at Rexall twice today?  My cashier advised that AM has changed their policy and you can only do one bonus offer per day. So I put back my second order and will stop by in the morning...thank goodness Rexall is right around the corner from us.


----------



## ottawamom

So I guess that means their "One reward per customer, per transaction, per day" means only 1 time per day. Too many per's for this brain to wrap my head around the legalese. 

Boo


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> So I guess that means their "One reward per customer, per transaction, per day" means only 1 time per day. Too many per's for this brain to wrap my head around the legalese.
> 
> Boo



I wasn't going to take a chance and spend another $50 and NOT get the AM so I will just go back in the morning since we live so close...


----------



## Raimiette

I ended up spending $137 at Sobeys for 611 miles (25 bacon... ) and Foodland, $104 for 800 miles (35 cereal... ).

So I'm good for like a year on those lol


----------



## accm

Disney Addicted said:


> When you say you authorized $100, how was this attached?  To a CC or a Shell GC?  If I can attach a Shell GC to it, that would be great.


 I was using a credit card, so it preauthorized a certain amount, but you only get charged how much you actually spend. I didn’t check if there was an option to attach a GC.


osully said:


> No but I hope I get it!! I have trained my husband well to always fill up at Shell. I don’t drive LOL.


 It looks like the offer isn’t targeted, so your husband would just need to download the app and link your AM card


----------



## accm

Decided to skip blue Friday today, since I’d only be getting 5 boxes of Cheerios, and those would last us wayyyy too long anyways.

And I’m glad I held off on making my Etsy purchase earlier this week. Just got 3x and 10x bonus miles! Wasn’t a huge dollar amount, but I’m expecting to get 112 miles


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Has anyone had any luck doing the spend $50 get $100 AM at Rexall twice today?  My cashier advised that AM has changed their policy and you can only do one bonus offer per day. So I put back my second order and will stop by in the morning...thank goodness Rexall is right around the corner from us.



Hi Hon
You might consider waiting till Tuesday just incase another coupon comes out,,,,see Jacqueline's post above .
Maybe a double dip?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Has anyone had any luck doing the spend $50 get $100 AM at Rexall twice today?  My cashier advised that AM has changed their policy and you can only do one bonus offer per day. So I put back my second order and will stop by in the morning...thank goodness Rexall is right around the corner from us.


*I need more sleep! I'm sorry I posted in haste and misread the fine print on the offer in the flyer! I'm sorry if I misled anyone with my errors *


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Decided to skip blue Friday today, since I’d only be getting 5 boxes of Cheerios, and those would last us wayyyy too long anyways.
> 
> And I’m glad I held off on making my Etsy purchase earlier this week. Just got 3x and 10x bonus miles! Wasn’t a huge dollar amount, but I’m expecting to get 112 miles


*I still have the $100 gift card for Etsy that I won from some Airmiles promo last year and I can't decide what to spend it on. Question for you, if i want to buy things from different stores will I need to do a bunch of separate transactions OR is it like Amazon and i just keep adding stuff to my basket and pay once? I've never bought anything thru Etsy and I'm super confused !!*


----------



## cari12

Bossy22 said:


> I didn't know this was possible, lmk if it works!!!  Would love to try stacking!!!


It worked! The loaded threshold spend stacked with the Blue Friday flyer coupon. Sadly they didn’t have any bacon and the cereal only had ones we don’t eat but still ended up with 366 AM for $136 spend.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero

It's all the "Per's" in this particular offer that are of concern. In particular the last "per day" that I think caused the cashier to put the brakes on additional transactions. Another way of interpreting the per is "One reward for each customer for each transaction for each day".  The each day is different from all other terms and conditions. It's sufficiently vague to allow for individual interpretation unless you have a law degree and can argue the point otherwise. At $50 it's not worth risking trying it to see what happens.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero
> 
> It's all the "Per's" in this particular offer that are of concern. In particular the last "per day" that I think caused the cashier to put the brakes on additional transactions. Another way of interpreting the per is "One reward for each customer for each transaction for each day".  The each day is different from all other terms and conditions. It's sufficiently vague to allow for individual interpretation unless you have a law degree and can argue the point otherwise. At $50 it's not worth risking trying it to see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 447561



*oopsie! That's completely my error!!! I seriously thought it was Thursday yesterday and I'm not sure how I made that mistake,  I always go into Toronto on Friday.  Urgh,  I really need a holiday.  I've deleted my sleep deprived rant,  thanks for pointing out my foolish rant*


----------



## Disney Addicted

accm said:


> I was using a credit card, so it preauthorized a certain amount, but you only get charged how much you actually spend. I didn’t check if there was an option to attach a GC.
> It looks like the offer isn’t targeted, so your husband would just need to download the app and link your AM card



Ok, thanks.  I'll have to check it out later and see if I can attach a gift card.  That would be great.



accm said:


> And I’m glad I held off on making my Etsy purchase earlier this week. Just got 3x and 10x bonus miles! Wasn’t a huge dollar amount, but I’m expecting to get 112 miles



I was going to wait until next week when everyone was back in school for my Etsy order as I have a discount code from my favorite DigiScrapper.  But with this 10X I'm going to try to sit down tomorrow instead!



Donald - my hero said:


> *I still have the $100 gift card for Etsy that I won from some Airmiles promo last year and I can't decide what to spend it on. Question for you, if i want to buy things from different stores will I need to do a bunch of separate transactions OR is it like Amazon and i just keep adding stuff to my basket and pay once? I've never bought anything thru Etsy and I'm super confused !!*



You can keep adding to your basket and pay once full.  I use PayPal and never had an issue the few times I bought stuff from different stores in one purchase.  The system separates them out and shows you the cost per store and the grand total.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn’t participate in BF but I did Do the threshold offer and my targeted offers and earned 129 miles on $100. I haven’t  been as  hardcore on the miles lately as I have been doing much better returns on pc points. Also, I have been trying to cash in my miles as much as possible so the money is in my vacation fund ready and waiting to be spent on a cruise.

Speaking of cruises, I wonder when that option will finally be available on redtag.ca? Supposed to be late 2019.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did Blue Friday as well, 

Foodland, spent $40 (10 Cheerios), 202 airmiles and possibly 40am personal offer later.  Anyone know if emailed Sobeys personal offers include Foodland? I have 40 aimiles for 3 $40 spends at Sobeys.
Sobeys, spent $40 (perogies and hummus), 152 airmiles and 40am later. 

I was visiting my Mom and Aunt, both in 80s and airmiles collectors who both outdid me at Sobeys, 367am and 320am on $100 spends, not sure my Aunt loaded her personal offer.  My Mom now has a year or two of Finish. 

I'm off to Shoppers today, now named in our house by my daughter as "Red Saturday".


----------



## Days In the Sun

I'm two days behind on posts but took a quick glance, I believe Rexall 100am/$50 on October 29 is mentioned, not sure if printable Airmiles website link is posted so in case not, here it is:

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/utilities/printCouponAsPDF?offerID=44465_RXALO7923451
Edit:  Ahh, already posted, thanks @Donald - my hero


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm two days behind on posts but took a quick glance, I believe Rexall 100am/$50 on October 29 is mentioned, not sure if printable Airmiles website link is posted so in case not, here it is:
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/utilities/printCouponAsPDF?offerID=44465_RXALO7923451
> Edit:  Ahh, already posted, thanks @Donald - my hero


*Yeah I stumbled across that myself but wasn't able to get a link to work on my phone so i only posted a screenshot of the coupon. Thanks for adding the link  *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I need a little help from all of you AM gurus here.  I'm needing to book a hotel for a weekend as we finally got the call for our son's surgery in Edmonton.  And yes...I know we can get medical rates for hotels...but it would only be for one night as his surgery is a day surgery...but we will spend the weekend there...just in case we need to go back or have any complications.  


My question is...when did Shop the block typically start?  And were there any travel promos for that promo?  I just want to maximize the AM I can get for using this unexpected trip.  I wasn't expecting his surgery to be this year yet...because it's non emergent...but it still needs to be done.  So I'm totally caught off guard by this.  And it's scheduled already for Nov 15...so I need to get things in order.  

Guess I better get checking to see if going through the airmiles shopping portal using expedia or using the airmiles travel portal. 
I"ll also check to see how much of a difference we will get for a medical rate vs rack room rate.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I need a little help from all of you AM gurus here.  I'm needing to book a hotel for a weekend as we finally got the call for our son's surgery in Edmonton.  And yes...I know we can get medical rates for hotels...but it would only be for one night as his surgery is a day surgery...but we will spend the weekend there...just in case we need to go back or have any complications.
> 
> 
> My question is...when did Shop the block typically start?  And were there any travel promos for that promo?  I just want to maximize the AM I can get for using this unexpected trip.  I wasn't expecting his surgery to be this year yet...because it's non emergent...but it still needs to be done.  So I'm totally caught off guard by this.  And it's scheduled already for Nov 15...so I need to get things in order.
> 
> Guess I better get checking to see if going through the airmiles shopping portal using expedia or using the airmiles travel portal.
> I"ll also check to see how much of a difference we will get for a medical rate vs rack room rate.


*The StB usually starts mid-November so too late for you to book your hotel HOWEVER it's rare that the online shopping part includes anything travel related. Occasionally they might have a bonus connected to using the hotel hub but now that it's all lumped into one I'm not sure how that will play out either.

Couple of suggestions for you right now:
If you have an account that hasn't ever booked a hotel thru what was called the Travel Hub you can take advantage of this offer


Try to take advantage of the 10X miles thru the Airmiles shop portal this weekend and book thru any number of avenues :hotel .com (I like to use this because after 10 nights you get a free night), Expedia, any of the IHG chains of Best Western. 

The only thing you need to watch for when using the online portal is with Hotel .com, you can't use any other coupon codes that you might have found (to get extra 10% off is one that pops up frequently for me) BUT you can use any of your discounts with the direct bookings --CAA rates work fine -- which will let you save money so if the medical rate is bookable thru the website you might be able to do both!

Good luck finding a place to stay and hope your son handles the surgery like a trooper.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for the information.  I'd be curious to know how we can "verify" the price we are being quoted?  I mean without some sort of verification Disney could tell us our ticket is only worth $1.  I find it hard to believe that Disney is willing to lose $158.29 US per 7 day AM ticket by selling to a discounter ($627.29 - $469).  We will be upgrading to APs regardless already have a 2 week trip planned for March 2020 so any amount we can apply towards our AP is a bonus.  I will just ask for some verification on the price quoted.



I agree, it's difficult to redeem not knowing what the ticket value is.  Even if you aren't upgrading, plans can change and you are left with a ticket with unknown value unless some kind soul posts about their tickets.  In April, before I redeemed I called Airmiles and they would not disclose the value of the ticket but did confirm that they weren't valued at the current ticket price on Disney's website (I knew they were likely not as the ones Airmiles had expired 2019, Disney's expired 2020 even though they came out at the same time). 

In regard to Disney losing money, I don't look at it that way.  I think very few people will buy flexible date tickets, example, for a 7D ticket starting Nov. 25, the added cost of flex is $99USD per ticket and the only value added is a longer window of dates to use it.  So I see it as Disney providing a regular ticket, valued just above the cheapest date price but with flexible date use which allows Airmiles to price more in line with a regular price ticket. Regardless, as you have said you are saving money using Airmiles so your AP will be a great deal.  I see buying through personal shopper and using more Airmiles to get a higher price ticket may be the better route to go in the future, depending on how many airmiles one has.

Wishing you lots of pixie dust, you just never know!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm currently working on creating a post dedicated to redeeming miles for Disney Tickets. There are sooo many permutations and complications that I thought it might be handy to have all of the information we've collected as a community in one place.

I'll post here when I've got it up and active and then I hope everyone can help keep it updated!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm currently working on creating a post dedicated to redeeming miles for Disney Tickets. There are sooo many permutations and complications that I thought it might be handy to have all of the information we've collected as a community in one place.
> 
> I'll post here when I've got it up and active and then I hope everyone can help keep it updated!*



@Donald - my hero , I have been working on this as well!  I have gone back through as much history as I could find (while watching the election coverage for 6 hours lol).  I'll try to post what I have so far tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic
Ok I am addicted to my new Whoville Grinch Christmas Village and have found Ebay Canada
I know ,,,,,I know,,,,, I know--addictive,,,expensive,,,,etc,,but I love it.
So I made a bid and want to know if I set a limit do other bidders see the limit I've set automatically or do they have to bid to see it? I would ask my sons but I hear a lecture coming ......
Should I hold off till close to the end to up my highest bid?,I tried reading up on how to bid successfully.
Thanks Hugs
Mel

Update to add:
Ok I figured it out,,, they swoop in at the last moment and bid you up.
I don't think online bidding is for me,,way to stressful.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> @Donald - my hero , I have been working on this as well!  I have gone back through as much history as I could find (while watching the election coverage for 6 hours lol).  I'll try to post what I have so far tomorrow.


*I'm actually creating an entire thread for this info then it can be used by those who don't venture into this beast of a thread! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, the thread is up (and already active!) I'll keep plucking away on the information I've pulled into a word document and add that to my placeholder posts. Please add ANY historical data you personally have as well as any information you've managed to locate. I'm hoping this will help people decide what to do with their miles, when to redeem and if upgrading is a viable option. 

Redeeming Airmiles for Disney Land, World & Universal Tickets*


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

AngelDisney said:


> I went to Sobeys before work. School is doing first aid training for 35 students. We need snacks so I got the Lays assorted bags. Their size is bigger than the Halloween one’s. Then I got pasta and pasta sauce as donation to school’s pasta fundraising lunch. Spent $135 in total and got 435 AM. 500 AM more to get DD to Onyx!


I went to our Foodland before going to work last night and saw the big  bags of chips as well, 2 packs of 20 for 6.99 each and 50 air miles. I just brought them to work and told everyone just hut up and eat.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> I agree, it's difficult to redeem not knowing what the ticket value is.  Even if you aren't upgrading, plans can change and you are left with a ticket with unknown value unless some kind soul posts about their tickets.  In April, before I redeemed I called Airmiles and they would not disclose the value of the ticket but did confirm that they weren't valued at the current ticket price on Disney's website (I knew they were likely not as the ones Airmiles had expired 2019, Disney's expired 2020 even though they came out at the same time).
> 
> In regard to Disney losing money, I don't look at it that way.  I think very few people will buy flexible date tickets, example, for a 7D ticket starting Nov. 25, the added cost of flex is $99USD per ticket and the only value added is a longer window of dates to use it.  So I see it as Disney providing a regular ticket, valued just above the cheapest date price but with flexible date use which allows Airmiles to price more in line with a regular price ticket. Regardless, as you have said you are saving money using Airmiles so your AP will be a great deal.  I see buying through personal shopper and using more Airmiles to get a higher price ticket may be the better route to go in the future, depending on how many airmiles one has.
> 
> Wishing you lots of pixie dust, you just never know!



I will report back once we upgrade as to if the value changed.  I never thought to use the Onyx personal shopper to get our AP vouchers...I will next time just to see how many miles it would be...


----------



## ElCray

Just a heads up that Lego is on sale at Indigo this weekend (20% off). Could be cool to use the airmilesshops Indigo 5x multiplier plus the Halloween 10x multiplier for some Christmas gifts!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Just a heads up that Lego is on sale at Indigo this weekend (20% off). Could be cool to use the airmilesshops Indigo 5x multiplier plus the Halloween 10x multiplier for some Christmas gifts!


*and to further maximize your miles? First buy e-gift cards on the indigo website thru the airmiles portal and earn miles on them as well!!!*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *and to further maximize your miles? First buy e-gift cards on the indigo website thru the airmiles portal and earn miles on them as well!!!*


Yep, my hero once again! I've got a few in this awesome community! Thank you.


----------



## Noah_t

I am about to drop about 2500$ CDN on some disneyworld tickets and was wondering if I could buy them through Expedia and with the 10x multiplier earn some air miles.  I know they say they don't give air miles for tours and prepackaged vacations do I would love to know if anyone has any input on this plan.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Noah_t said:


> I am about to drop about 2500$ CDN on some disneyworld tickets and was wondering if I could buy them through Expedia and with the 10x multiplier earn some air miles.  I know they say they don't give air miles for tours and prepackaged vacations do I would love to know if anyone has any input on this plan.


*That's a good question! I'm not 100% sure of the answer because i don't recall it ever coming up before. I do have an old screen shot from the last promo and I've highlighted the section i think the tickets fall under. If tickets ARE considered "vacation activities" they probably count. I've always gone with the thought "if something isn't included in the detailed list of exclusions it will earn miles"

*


----------



## ottawamom

As we are almost in November and hopefully Shop the Block is just around the corner (no pun intended) it's time to think about earning some CASH AM to use during that promotion.

I am suggesting switching over to Cash AM now and collect 285-475 Cash AM for use when Shop the Block goes live (if it even does this year). Historically there have been 3 to 5 easy opportunities to earn "partner use". Start early for those who don't rack up a lot of AM each week. I personally find it easier to go 100% Cash until I have enough then switch back to 100% Dream.

Changing over on a Sunday? All your purchases at Sobeys, Foodland and Safeway (from this past week) will post to your old preference this coming week. All AM earned Monday 3am on will go to Cash.

For those with more than one card in the household, don't forget to earn some AM Cash in those cards as well.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> As we are almost in November and hopefully Shop the Block is just around the corner (no pun intended) it's time to think about earning some CASH AM to use during that promotion.
> 
> I am suggesting switching over to Cash AM now and collect 285-475 Cash AM for use when Shop the Block goes live (if it even does this year). Historically there have been 3 to 5 easy opportunities to earn "partner use". Start early for those who don't rack up a lot of AM each week. I personally find it easier to go 100% Cash until I have enough then switch back to 100% Dream.
> 
> Changing over on a Sunday? All your purchases at Sobeys, Foodland and Safeway (from this past week) will post to your old preference this coming week. All AM earned Monday 3am on will go to Cash.
> 
> For those with more than one card in the household, don't forget to earn some AM Cash in those cards as well.


Great tip! Thank you!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Amazon Wish List is growing while holding out for STB!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick visit to Sobeys to get fresh mushrooms and check my BP.(Blood Pressure).
BP is good and I scored 4 boxes of Polysporin for the adult kids stockings,,last year they loved getting this.
15% off so $11.04 each 30 grams tube =buy 2 get 50 airmiles.
I noticed Catelli Pasta sauce on sale for 99 cents--not a bad deal.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Any guesses whether there will be a rexall promo this week?

I was just looking through the flipp app and I see some more expensive products I use are on sale this week. I usually go to Shoppers, but a good air miles return could be worth a trip!


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> Any guesses whether there will be a rexall promo this week?
> 
> I was just looking through the flipp app and I see some more expensive products I use are on sale this week. I usually go to Shoppers, but a good air miles return could be worth a trip!


Donald posted an Airmiles coupon for Tuesday a few pages back or you can find it on the Airmiles website. We won't know about about an email coupon until sometime tomorrow. If there's an email coupon that would likely mean Spend $50 get 100AM plus the email amount. Here's hoping


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> As we are almost in November and hopefully Shop the Block is just around the corner (no pun intended) it's time to think about earning some CASH AM to use during that promotion.
> 
> I am suggesting switching over to Cash AM now and collect 285-475 Cash AM for use when Shop the Block goes live (if it even does this year). Historically there have been 3 to 5 easy opportunities to earn "partner use". Start early for those who don't rack up a lot of AM each week. I personally find it easier to go 100% Cash until I have enough then switch back to 100% Dream.
> 
> Changing over on a Sunday? All your purchases at Sobeys, Foodland and Safeway (from this past week) will post to your old preference this coming week. All AM earned Monday 3am on will go to Cash.
> 
> For those with more than one card in the household, don't forget to earn some AM Cash in those cards as well.



thanks for the reminder. I only have 259 cash miles so I just set mine to 50/50 until I have a bit more to cover possible STB offers.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Donald posted an Airmiles coupon for Tuesday a few pages back or you can find it on the Airmiles website. We won't know about about an email coupon until sometime tomorrow. If there's an email coupon that would likely mean Spend $50 get 100AM plus the email amount. Here's hoping



thanks! it’s been a while since i tried to use coupons at rexall, and i couldn’t remember how much notice we generally get. 

fingers crossed!


----------



## bababear_50

I'm hoping for a double dip on Tuesday at Rexall.
I am making a M&M list right now.
My *home* Rexall is selling off all of their frozen produce,,I'm hoping they are getting a M&M section.
I am also going to take in all my Zantac and ask if they will refund my money,,or at least dispose of it for me.
I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.
Happy list making.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just found the coupon on the Rexall website and can confirm that it is a DIFFERENT  barcode.  I'll create a post with all the details, direct links and images as soon as I get the chance, most likely before noon. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ONE DAY ONLY Rexall Bonus Offer Tuesday October 29th*

*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from the Airmiles Website (and more than likely in the APP on Tuesday with the SAME barcode) the barcode from this one is 417000052692
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer

Just the barcode *



*Coupon # 2 came from Rexall and the barcode from this one is 4170000525685
Link to this coupon can be found HERE

Image if you prefer
*



*Just the barcode *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> The StB usually starts mid-November so too late for you to book your hotel HOWEVER it's rare that the online shopping part includes anything travel related. Occasionally they might have a bonus connected to using the hotel hub but now that it's all lumped into one I'm not sure how that will play out either.


Thanks Donald   I figured there probably wasn't anything offered with shop the block.  I will be researching for a few days...to see what our best bang for the buck will be


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH all my fellow Rexall shoppers! If you're over 55 you'll be able to get even more products during your one-day only coupon trips!! Check this out -- for every one of your $50 transaction you'll also be getting a $10 gift card PLUS save 20% off all regular priced items. That brings the *cash return* up to $30 for every $50 transaction - $10 from the gift card AND $20 from the Airmiles (200 AM per $50)

*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH all my fellow Rexall shoppers! If you're over 55 you'll be able to get even more products during your one-day only coupon trips!! Check this out -- for every one of your $50 transaction you'll also be getting a $10 gift card PLUS save 20% off all regular priced items. That brings the *cash return* up to $30 for every $50 transaction - $10 from the gift card AND $20 from the Airmiles (200 AM per $50)
> 
> View attachment 448243*



Heads up that this might not work for some.  I did the Seniors promo early this year, maybe January and the airmiles and survey coupon both would not go through with the senior's discount.  After 30 minutes, the manager reluctantly gave me a goodwill 50 airmiles only because I was asking to refund the purchase and reentering it without the senior's discount and he was refusing to let me refund (said it costs their store).  I haven't asked for a seniors discount since then.

.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *ONE DAY ONLY Rexall Bonus Offer Tuesday October 29th*
> 
> 
> *Two separate coupons from 2 different sources
> Coupon # 1 came from the Airmiles Website (and more than likely in the APP on Tuesday with the SAME barcode) the barcode from this one is 417000052692*



Coupon #1 is already on the Airmiles app (ending in 2692 as predicted) ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Heads up that this might now work for some.  I did the Seniors promo early this year, maybe January and the airmiles and survey coupon both would not go through with the senior's discount.  After 30 minutes, the manager reluctantly gave me a goodwill 50 airmiles only because I was asking to refund the purchase and reentering it without the senior's discount and he was refusing to let me refund (said it costs their store).  I haven't asked for a seniors discount since then.
> 
> .


*YES! It clearly says on the survey coupon that it can't be combined with any other Rexall coupons and that's why I rarely (if ever) even attempt to use that coupon if there are any other promos I'm trying to use. I NEVER use it during the  one-day only  coupons because my miles are more important than $5.00 -- I would miss out on $20 worth of miles!

Most times i only use that survey coupon if I'm only buying full priced items that never go on sale.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Coupon #1 is already on the Airmiles app (ending in 2692 as predicted) ready for tomorrow.


*It wasn't there when i was getting ready to post because the images i can share from my laptop are usually TERRIBLE! I will be heading to the surface soon to clean them up and I'll use the one from the APP for the barcode. Thanks for the heads up!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES! It clearly says on the survey coupon that it can't be combined with any other Rexall coupons and that's why I rarely (if ever) even attempt to use that coupon if there are any other promos I'm trying to use. I NEVER use it during the  one-day only  coupons because my miles are more important than $5.00 -- I would miss out on $20 worth of miles!
> 
> Most times i only use that survey coupon if I'm only buying full priced items that never go on sale.*



I'm thinking what I might try tomorrow is tell them I'm a senior when I'm paying and see if they'll give the giftcard without entering the "senior button".  Don't really want to be out the 200 airmiles over it.  Hopefully someone here will try it, I'm still thinking it through.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ok this personal shopper service is annoying. On October 15th, I asked for a quote for Discovery Cove Orlando tickets for February 7th. On October 21st, they tell me that DC tickets are only available until the end of October at this time. and that I should contact them later time when tickets for Feb 2020 become available. ??? I can go on expedia dot com and buy them right now, so what gives? Could you imagine if you wanted a ticket for November...I'm sorry, you have to wait until the last second???

Has anyone successfully gotten Discovery Cove tickets through personal shopper???


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I'm thinking what I might try tomorrow is tell them I'm a senior when I'm paying and see if they'll give the giftcard without entering the "senior button".  Don't really want to be out the 200 airmiles over it.  Hopefully someone here will try it, I'm still thinking it through.


*I'm planning on going to my favourite store with cashiers who know me and aren't bothered when things don't go according to Hoyle. They are all fully aware that I care about my miles and if something goes wonky have no problem either refunding the sale or giving me the miles after the fact.

ALSO it's worth noting the incredibly detailed list of exclusions of products that count towards getting the seniors discount AND the gift card: ( i know that adult meal replacements aren't included either!)
Some exclusions apply. Seniors’ Day discount applies to our regular priced items and excludes sale items, prescriptions, products with codeine, Insulin and diabetic supplies, Gift Cards, lottery, postal services, transit tickets, baby formula & diapers, prepaid phone cards, newspapers, cigarettes (where applicable), cheese, eggs, fresh milk & bread and photofinishing*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Spotthecat said:


> Ok this personal shopper service is annoying. On October 15th, I asked for a quote for Discovery Cove Orlando tickets for February 7th. On October 21st, they tell me that DC tickets are only available until the end of October at this time. and that I should contact them later time when tickets for Feb 2020 become available. ??? I can go on expedia dot com and buy them right now, so what gives? Could you imagine if you wanted a ticket for November...I'm sorry, you have to wait until the last second???
> 
> Has anyone successfully gotten Discovery Cove tickets through personal shopper???



When I asked about Disney tickets I sent them a direct link on how to order from them.  Maybe you can give that a try?  I think they are confused.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH all my fellow Rexall shoppers! If you're over 55 you'll be able to get even more products during your one-day only coupon trips!! Check this out -- for every one of your $50 transaction you'll also be getting a $10 gift card PLUS save 20% off all regular priced items. That brings the *cash return* up to $30 for every $50 transaction - $10 from the gift card AND $20 from the Airmiles (200 AM per $50)
> 
> View attachment 448243*


4 years until I can use these 55+ coupons and I'm counting down on the calendar!!


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Hey so I was a bit late logging into my profile because I was on nightshift and desperately need my beauty sleep. 
Just a couple weeks ago my goal was to get gold status. I haven't gotten that since the kids were in diapers and our oldest has graduated high school. I was 400 miles away from that goal and this morning I got it. Donald, Ottawa mom, and a few others I took pointers from. I doubt I'll try to get Onyx but I try to use and collect to keep my card active but my goals were only ever to have enough miles to cover a car rental. Now I am having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thank you for the copoun links Jacqueline!!



Donald - my hero said:


> *ALSO it's worth noting the incredibly detailed list of exclusions of products that count towards getting the seniors discount AND the gift card: ( i know that adult meal replacements aren't included either!)
> Some exclusions apply. Seniors’ Day discount applies to our regular priced items and excludes sale items, prescriptions, products with codeine, Insulin and diabetic supplies, Gift Cards, lottery, postal services, transit tickets, baby formula & diapers, prepaid phone cards, newspapers, cigarettes (where applicable), cheese, eggs, fresh milk & bread and photofinishing*



Huh.  I'm not  55 yet but that means I'll never use the discount either.  Most of my shopping at Rexall for Air Miles is purchasing cheese, eggs, milk, bread and other on sale groceries!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WARNING The Duck is veering off course --- I could make a new thread "out there" but even if i keep it inside our "borders" I'll get comments that will veer into areas not **pertinent**  to my questions Thought this sign is appropriate on several levels: I'm passing thru this thread onto another topic, I'm moving really slowly, my brain is super slow these days ...

Eventually I'll explain the WHYs behind this but suffice it to say we've extended our January trip and I'm contemplating adding the Dining Plan to single night's Room Only Reservation (possible if you call in). No park days on either side meaning I'm mainly looking for resort and Disney Springs  locations, possibly could think about either EPCOT or the Studios if someone has a great suggestion though. 
Neither of us drinks so I'm looking for places that might have things like milkshakes to get value from the beverage portion.

Obviously I'm wanting to maximize those credits but since we always get the refillable mugs that's already $20 off the total meal costs. 

Ready, set GO!


*****ETA beep beep beep, back the truck up! Chatting with my sister and she just made a great suggestion -- go for the lowest level of the dining plan! Since we tend to share most meals anyways that would give us 4 meals and a ton of options for snack credits.*


----------



## ottawamom

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Hey so I was a bit late logging into my profile because I was on nightshift and desperately need my beauty sleep.
> Just a couple weeks ago my goal was to get gold status. I haven't gotten that since the kids were in diapers and our oldest has graduated high school. I was 400 miles away from that goal and this morning I got it. Donald, Ottawa mom, and a few others I took pointers from. I doubt I'll try to get Onyx but I try to use and collect to keep my card active but my goals were only ever to have enough miles to cover a car rental. Now I am having a lot of fun with it.


Congrats on making your goal. Airmiles collecting becomes very addictive.  It's a game that has made shopping fun (for me). You've got one of the biggest promotions of the year just around the corner. Keep collecting. Next year, if you start at the beginning of the year, you'll make ONYX no problem.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Akkkk I just looked at the calendar and got far too excited by Friday's date because .... *

*SHOP THE BLOCK!!!*​****ETA, so excited i hit post before i was done I know some of you follow redflag deals. Give me a heads up when you notice chatter about this starting so i can get a thread ready for us to use*
​


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *WARNING The Duck is veering off course --- I could make a new thread "out there" but even if i keep it inside our "borders" I'll get comments that will veer into areas not **pertinent**  to my questions Thought this sign is appropriate on several levels: I'm passing thru this thread onto another topic, I'm moving really slowly, my brain is super slow these days ...
> View attachment 448314
> Eventually I'll explain the WHYs behind this but suffice it to say we've extended our January trip and I'm contemplating adding the Dining Plan to single night's Room Only Reservation (possible if you call in). No park days on either side meaning I'm mainly looking for resort and Disney Springs  locations, possibly could think about either EPCOT or the Studios if someone has a great suggestion though.
> Neither of us drinks so I'm looking for places that might have things like milkshakes to get value from the beverage portion.
> 
> Obviously I'm wanting to maximize those credits but since we always get the refillable mugs that's already $20 off the total meal costs.
> 
> Ready, set GO!
> 
> 
> *****ETA beep beep beep, back the truck up! Chatting with my sister and she just made a great suggestion -- go for the lowest level of the dining plan! Since we tend to share most meals anyways that would give us 4 meals and a ton of options for snack credits.*



Plus the mug would still be good from when you buy it. We prefer the quick service plan as I don't tend to do the sit down meals any more, we've done all the ones we wanted to. There are some good value quick service meals though, Animal Kingdom has two (pizzafari and restaurantosaurus) or BOG for breakfast/lunch are two that come to mind. They are like sit down meals in that they bring you the food, but use quick service credits.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *WARNING The Duck is veering off course --- I could make a new thread "out there" but even if i keep it inside our "borders" I'll get comments that will veer into areas not **pertinent**  to my questions Thought this sign is appropriate on several levels: I'm passing thru this thread onto another topic, I'm moving really slowly, my brain is super slow these days ...
> View attachment 448314
> Eventually I'll explain the WHYs behind this but suffice it to say we've extended our January trip and I'm contemplating adding the Dining Plan to single night's Room Only Reservation (possible if you call in). No park days on either side meaning I'm mainly looking for resort and Disney Springs  locations, possibly could think about either EPCOT or the Studios if someone has a great suggestion though.
> Neither of us drinks so I'm looking for places that might have things like milkshakes to get value from the beverage portion.
> 
> Obviously I'm wanting to maximize those credits but since we always get the refillable mugs that's already $20 off the total meal costs.
> 
> Ready, set GO!
> 
> 
> *****ETA beep beep beep, back the truck up! Chatting with my sister and she just made a great suggestion -- go for the lowest level of the dining plan! Since we tend to share most meals anyways that would give us 4 meals and a ton of options for snack credits.*


Ok so i would stay at Okw 1st then Ssr 2nd. Hang out at the springs. Lots of places for QS meals . Wolfgang express is my fav 2nd by dlux with great shakes some with booze. And the new polite pig is a QS too. We shared their big meal worth 2 qs credits for 4 of us


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Disney Addicted said:


> Thank you for the copoun links Jacqueline!!
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.  I'm not  55 yet but that means I'll never use the discount either.  Most of my shopping at Rexall for Air Miles is purchasing cheese, eggs, milk, bread and other on sale groceries!


I'm pretty sure I can get us some fake ID. I want to be Papa Georgio from Vegas Vacation. Think about it. The possibilities are endless. Air miles and discounts to be used to buy more stuff to get more air miles!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Ok so i would stay at Okw 1st then Ssr 2nd. Hang out at the springs. Lots of places for QS meals . Wolfgang express is my fav 2nd by dlux with great shakes some with booze. And the new polite pig is a QS too. We shared their big meal worth 2 qs credits for 4 of us


*I already have the leading edge of the reservation booked .. still have one night at the tail end with nothing booked (hubby says we can sleep on a bench somewhere FOOL) Like i mentioned in a rather cryptic comment, the trip has morphed a bit to fit our wishes more!

D'lux is already in the books for several meals since we're spending the bulk of the trip at POFQ, a mere boat ride away*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *WARNING The Duck is veering off course --- I could make a new thread "out there" but even if i keep it inside our "borders" I'll get comments that will veer into areas not **pertinent**  to my questions Thought this sign is appropriate on several levels: I'm passing thru this thread onto another topic, I'm moving really slowly, my brain is super slow these days ...
> View attachment 448314
> Eventually I'll explain the WHYs behind this but suffice it to say we've extended our January trip and I'm contemplating adding the Dining Plan to single night's Room Only Reservation (possible if you call in). No park days on either side meaning I'm mainly looking for resort and Disney Springs  locations, possibly could think about either EPCOT or the Studios if someone has a great suggestion though.
> Neither of us drinks so I'm looking for places that might have things like milkshakes to get value from the beverage portion.
> 
> Obviously I'm wanting to maximize those credits but since we always get the refillable mugs that's already $20 off the total meal costs.
> 
> Ready, set GO!
> 
> 
> *****ETA beep beep beep, back the truck up! Chatting with my sister and she just made a great suggestion -- go for the lowest level of the dining plan! Since we tend to share most meals anyways that would give us 4 meals and a ton of options for snack credits.*



It's been years since we did dining plan so may or not be relevant but for milkshakes family favs are unlimited milkshake refills at the Whispering Canyon Cafe at Wilderness Lodge (we used to take a break there mid afternoon and almost have the place to ourselves while everyone else was in the park.  One time manager hung out with us for half an hour, great guy), you don't need to order anything else, they don't seem to mind and refills can be a different flavour.  Second is PB&J milkshakes at Studios'  Prime Time Diner, you can order at the bar and stay there or take it to go, don't need a reservation for the bar.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles merchandise redemption review:
I received a Pandora tennis bracelet today from Airmiles.
I was excited to have ordered it for my Grandaughter.
I have ordered Jewelry from Airmiles before and been happy with it.
Well it looks like a cheap bubble gum trinket and came packaged in a plastic baggie.
Just a heads up anyone who maybe looking at it,,,not worth the Airmiles.
If I could return it I would.
1,348 Airmiles

Moving on,,,,,,,Now to put together a Rexall shop list.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I've got two cards ready to go!!
Cash accounts all loaded.
looks like last year it started Nov 15th,,maybe they could start it a bit early this year PLEASE!!!
Come On Shop The Block!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles merchandise redemption review:
> I received a Pandora tennis bracelet today from Airmiles.
> I was excited to have ordered it for my Grandaughter.
> I have ordered Jewelry from Airmiles before and been happy with it.
> Well it looks like a cheap bubble gum trinket and came packaged in a plastic baggie.
> Just a heads up anyone who maybe looking at it,,,not worth the Airmiles.
> If I could return it I would.
> 1,348 Airmiles
> 
> Moving on,,,,,,,Now to put together a Rexall shop list.
> Hugs
> Mel



That's too bad, I'm sure she'll love it regardless.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I already have the leading edge of the reservation booked .. still have one night at the tail end with nothing booked (hubby says we can sleep on a bench somewhere FOOL) Like i mentioned in a rather cryptic comment, the trip has morphed a bit to fit our wishes more!
> 
> D'lux is already in the books for several meals since we're spending the bulk of the trip at POFQ, a mere boat ride away*



I don’t have any advice/experience because I’ve never used the dining plan before, but I love hearing about your plans! How are they changing? Or did you make a post somewhere else already?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got a promo for the children’s place today and it expires Nov 10, so maybe right before STB starts?


----------



## bababear_50

Just saying 
Milkshakes here are awesome






And Ample Hills Creamery





Beach Club Resort
Vs
Boardwalk Resort
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/beach-club-boardwalk-hotel-comparison/
Dining Options
https://allears.net/walt-disney-wor...-disneys-boardwalk-and-the-epcot-resort-area/


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH all my fellow Rexall shoppers! If you're over 55 you'll be able to get even more products during your one-day only coupon trips!! Check this out -- for every one of your $50 transaction you'll also be getting a $10 gift card PLUS save 20% off all regular priced items. That brings the *cash return* up to $30 for every $50 transaction - $10 from the gift card AND $20 from the Airmiles (200 AM per $50)
> 
> View attachment 448243*


I will have to go to the PATH to find an Rexall that allows me to stack the two coupons. If I am 55, it’s worth a ride on TTC. But I am not there yet. I may pass this time and hoping for another 200 AM beautiful Thursday. I do need 500 AM to get DD to a Onyx. It’s tempting!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *WARNING The Duck is veering off course --- I could make a new thread "out there" but even if i keep it inside our "borders" I'll get comments that will veer into areas not **pertinent**  to my questions Thought this sign is appropriate on several levels: I'm passing thru this thread onto another topic, I'm moving really slowly, my brain is super slow these days ...
> View attachment 448314
> Eventually I'll explain the WHYs behind this but suffice it to say we've extended our January trip and I'm contemplating adding the Dining Plan to single night's Room Only Reservation (possible if you call in). No park days on either side meaning I'm mainly looking for resort and Disney Springs  locations, possibly could think about either EPCOT or the Studios if someone has a great suggestion though.
> Neither of us drinks so I'm looking for places that might have things like milkshakes to get value from the beverage portion.
> 
> Obviously I'm wanting to maximize those credits but since we always get the refillable mugs that's already $20 off the total meal costs.
> 
> Ready, set GO!
> 
> 
> *****ETA beep beep beep, back the truck up! Chatting with my sister and she just made a great suggestion -- go for the lowest level of the dining plan! Since we tend to share most meals anyways that would give us 4 meals and a ton of options for snack credits.*


I'm a little confused......you are looking for a one night room reservation and want to add the DDP for that one day?  If that's what you want I have to say that in all honesty the DDP is not worth paying OOP....but paying for only one day is not that big of a deal.  It's just difficult to get any value out of the plan.  In most cases the cost is more than if you pay OOP for the food.  As far as which plan to get you might be best to get the QSDP because if you want to share meals it is not always allowed at TS restaurants.  If you are paying OOP at a TS they don't care if you share meals but when on the DDP you are at their mercy as to whether they will allow it or not.   

If this added night with dining is at the end of the trip another thing to consider is that you might be at the point of being sick of eating out and not really wanting much to eat at all.  It only takes me about 4-5 days to get there.  

Great TS places at  DS...
The Edison
The Boathouse
STK
Paddlefish
Homecomin'
House of Blues

QS places...
Earl of Sandwich
Wolfgang Puck Express....this is more like a TS
Chicken Guy
Blaze Pizza....but we have this at home
Polite Pig


----------



## Disney Addicted

I second Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs.  We ate there this past August for the first time and it was wonderful.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm a little confused......you are looking for a one night room reservation and want to add the DDP for that one day?  If that's what you want I have to say that in all honesty the DDP is not worth paying OOP....but paying for only one day is not that big of a deal.  It's just difficult to get any value out of the plan.  In most cases the cost is more than if you pay OOP for the food.  As far as which plan to get you might be best to get the QSDP because if you want to share meals it is not always allowed at TS restaurants.  If you are paying OOP at a TS they don't care if you share meals but when on the DDP you are at their mercy as to whether they will allow it or not.
> 
> If this added night with dining is at the end of the trip another thing to consider is that you might be at the point of being sick of eating out and not really wanting much to eat at all.  It only takes me about 4-5 days to get there.
> 
> Great TS places at  DS...
> The Edison
> The Boathouse
> STK
> Paddlefish
> Homecomin'
> House of Blues
> 
> QS places...
> Earl of Sandwich
> Wolfgang Puck Express....this is more like a TS
> Chicken Guy
> Blaze Pizza....but we have this at home
> Polite Pig


*Heck i can confuse MYSELF! Here's what's happening now:*
*2 nights Room Only that I'm on hold for them to turn into a ticketless package with QS dining plan. Rational behind that is we always get the refillable mugs anyway and the dang things cost $20 now! We often share QS meals and this will give us a total of 8 credits to spread out over 3 full days since our plane lands at 10:30 am. We had  planned on using these first days to just chill and check out different food courts at the resorts anyway (HONEST!) because we're extremely boring  so this is perfect! We will use the snacks to stock up on breakie foods because there are never enough snacks right? I was originally over-thinking it and trying to squish a square peg into a round hole to make the standard dining plan work and it just doesn't make $$$ sense. As far as getting sick of eating out ... not gonna happen! It's the only place in the world that i can safely allow someone else to cook my food and you bet I'll take full advantage of that

OK GANG, i promise this is it for discussing my travel plans in this thread and to bring us back to the task at hand ... EARN MORE MILES! Once i get off the phone I'll finish making my shopping list for tomorrow and fingers crossed i can get 2 $50 transactions done at one store to add another 200 miles to both accounts so I'm ready for StB*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have great luck with the Rexall on Queen at University but that's really "IN" Toronto! The one in College Park (College at Bay) is hit & miss, they will scan them but get leery! The one in the Atrium (Bay & Dundas) OMG, could they be any smaller and less organized!?! nope, not using coupons there. And the one in the PATH right under One King West (don't ask me which part that actually is) oh heck NO, they don't even like to scan my card, been there twice, never again!
> 
> Those are the ones i've hit up when I'm in the city for my appointments. I like to spread my shopping around *


Hi Jacqueline, is this the Rexall you go that is at University and Queen? I may go tonight if it opens 24 hours. I can save time and may avoid parking in later evening. TIA!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm a little confused......you are looking for a one night room reservation and want to add the DDP for that one day?  If that's what you want I have to say that in all honesty the DDP is not worth paying OOP....but paying for only one day is not that big of a deal.  It's just difficult to get any value out of the plan.  In most cases the cost is more than if you pay OOP for the food.  As far as which plan to get you might be best to get the QSDP because if you want to share meals it is not always allowed at TS restaurants.  If you are paying OOP at a TS they don't care if you share meals but when on the DDP you are at their mercy as to whether they will allow it or not.
> 
> If this added night with dining is at the end of the trip another thing to consider is that you might be at the point of being sick of eating out and not really wanting much to eat at all.  It only takes me about 4-5 days to get there.
> 
> Great TS places at  DS...
> The Edison
> The Boathouse
> STK
> Paddlefish
> Homecomin'
> House of Blues
> 
> QS places...
> Earl of Sandwich
> Wolfgang Puck Express....this is more like a TS
> Chicken Guy
> Blaze Pizza....but we have this at home
> Polite Pig





Donald - my hero said:


> *Heck i can confuse MYSELF! Here's what's happening now:*
> *2 nights Room Only that I'm on hold for them to turn into a ticketless package with QS dining plan. Rational behind that is we always get the refillable mugs anyway and the dang things cost $20 now! We often share QS meals and this will give us a total of 8 credits to spread out over 3 full days since our plane lands at 10:30 am. We had  planned on using these first days to just chill and check out different food courts at the resorts anyway (HONEST!) because we're extremely boring  so this is perfect! We will use the snacks to stock up on breakie foods because there are never enough snacks right? I was originally over-thinking it and trying to squish a square peg into a round hole to make the standard dining plan work and it just doesn't make $$$ sense. As far as getting sick of eating out ... not gonna happen! It's the only place in the world that i can safely allow someone else to cook my food and you bet I'll take full advantage of that
> 
> OK GANG, i promise this is it for discussing my travel plans in this thread and to bring us back to the task at hand ... EARN MORE MILES! Once i get off the phone I'll finish making my shopping list for tomorrow and fingers crossed i can get 2 $50 transactions done at one store to add another 200 miles to both accounts so I'm ready for StB*


Actually I think this might be the best place to add the DP. But I would upgrade to the DDP. 3 full meals credits for each night. Here you could maximize the credits and eat at some of the great Springs or Boarswalk places. As well as the resort resturants. If no parks loads of time to sit and enjoy a nice meal amd not be rushed. Plus the DDp I believe you get apps at some of the places. This gives you 6 full meals over 3 days. So late breakfest treated like a brunch the dinner later.
My 2cents


----------



## ottawamom

Just read this on RFD (wasn't mentioned here so I thought I would add). The announcement last year was November 3 for Shop the Block which ran November 15-December 28. So it looks like we will need to be patient for a few more days before any announcement.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I second Wolfgang Puck Express at Disney Springs.  We ate there this past August for the first time and it was wonderful.



We also go to Wolfgang Puck Express when at Disney Springs, back up is Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Hi Jacqueline, is this the Rexall you go that is at University and Queen? I may go tonight if it opens 24 hours. I can save time and may avoid parking in later evening. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 448479


*yup that's one of my favourite stores,  they are usually very friendly,  the store is large and bright.  I've never had any problems using as many coupons as I want, I just make sure the line isn't too long because most shoppers are in a hurry to get to work or onto the streetcar/ subway.  Must admit that the stock in the food/ snack section gets seriously depleted once rush hour hits!! *


----------



## CanadianKrista

201 AM for $52 spend before taxes this morning.  And some nice new warm gloves for the winter!


----------



## TammyLynn33

where ? What coupon 



CanadianKrista said:


> 201 AM for $52 spend before taxes this morning.  And some nice new warm gloves for the winter!


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

TammyLynn33 said:


> where ? What coupon


Ya no kidding CanadianKrista spill the beans. Maybe my wife wants new gloves too


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> where ? What coupon


*today's a one day only coupon event at Rexall... I've cluttered up the thread with my holiday chatter. Sorry! 

the coupons are in  THIS POST*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yep, Rexall!  I got Halloween candy, pepto, a couple other necessaries and topped up with the gloves from their seasonal section


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just read this on RFD (wasn't mentioned here so I thought I would add). The announcement last year was November 3 for Shop the Block which ran November 15-December 28. So it looks like we will need to be patient for a few more days before any announcement.


*Just did a quick glance thru my threads and I started StB last year on Nov 2nd & Nov 12th in 2016.

I'm just a tad excited to get started on this again!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Rexall. I'm happy to report for those of us on the other side of 55 that the two coupons stacked with the Seniors day discount. Net gain today 297AM (equivalent) 200AM for spending $50 and 95AM ($10GC).

I also found out that the Rexall I usually shop at will soon be getting M&M foods. Their freezer section is now on sale and as soon as it's empty M&M's will appear.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Rexall. I'm happy to report for those of us on the other side of 55 that the two coupons stacked with the Seniors day discount. Net gain today 297AM (equivalent) 200AM for spending $50 and 95AM ($10GC).
> 
> I also found out that the Rexall I usually shop at will soon be getting M&M foods. Their freezer section is now on sale and as soon as it's empty M&M's will appear.



Awesome.  Just wondering if you used the survey coupon as well?  And did the cashier enter the order as "senior" or just give you the giftcard??

I decided to stick with what I know and passed on the seniors promo.  Spent $37 ($50 - $8+ manufacturer coupons - $5 survey) plus taxes, earned 202 airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> We also go to Wolfgang Puck Express when at Disney Springs, back up is Earl of Sandwich.


Me to,,two of my favorites.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## accm

Successful trip to Rexall. Spent just under $98 (decided to add some Halloween candy for the office) and netted 254 AM. I didn’t try the $5 off coupon, since it said it couldn’t be combined with another Rexall coupon


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't normally spend more than the minimum at Rexall so I quite surprised myself.  Three of them!

The 1st was on regular stuff we use:  bread, juice boxes, eggs, toothpaste, shaving cream, tuna AND on of those heat holder gloves.  Wow, so soft & warm inside!  It was $19.99 but I have high hopes it will keep my fingers warm this winter while crossing kids at the school.

The 2nd was M&M foods.  Stuff for 2 dinners & 2 desserts.  One tonight and one later this week.

The 3rd.. I couldn't resist those gloves.  Two more pairs as Christmas presents for my daughter & son; and a pair of those Heat Holder socks for my husband.  I purchased a pair last year for him and he loved them.  He's told me he would like a couple more pairs for this winter.   Keeps his feet cozy & warm in the house.

$156.23 pre-tax and 610 air miles


----------



## Disney Addicted

If anyone sees a deal for The Keg gift cards, I would love to know about it please.  My husband's company will have having a Christmas dinner there.  I figure we will need $100 in Keg cards.


----------



## accm

I also got 108 miles at Shell today, so overall it's been a pretty good airmiles day!


----------



## Disney Addicted

During the Mountain of Miles I received a 10X multiplier that I used at Lowe's.  8 base and 72 miles.  Lowes posted both very quickly.  Today, Lowes has taken back the bonus points.  From the T&C of Mountain of Miles, it looks like it should take 120 days for the bonus miles to be received and come through Air Miles, not Lowes.

Then, during the 10X Halloween this weekend past, I ordered ink & paper from Staples  Staples posted both the base and bonus miles.  My notes say the bonus miles should take 75 days to be posted.  I wonder if those are going to be clawed back as well.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> During the Mountain of Miles I received a 10X multiplier that I used at Lowe's.  8 base and 72 miles.  Lowes posted both very quickly.  Today, Lowes has taken back the bonus points.  From the T&C of Mountain of Miles, it looks like it should take 120 days for the bonus miles to be received and come through Air Miles, not Lowes.
> 
> Then, during the 10X Halloween this weekend past, I ordered ink & paper from Staples  Staples posted both the base and bonus miles.  My notes say the bonus miles should take 75 days to be posted.  I wonder if those are going to be clawed back as well.



I think something else is going on with Lowes.  Based on your post, I checked my account.  I did one mountain of miles, Amazon, base and Amazon bonus posted right away, still waiting for 20x mountain bonus.  Lowes, I shopped in-store on Oct 24 and earned 4 base airmiles, already had posted, today Lowes clawed back -4 airmiles.  Thanks for noticing, I'll be keeping an eye on what happens next.


----------



## Debbie

We've just come back from a 4 week holiday and I'm feeling totally overwhelmed with the catch up phase. Did any of the points that we did in the summer post for anyone? Christmas in July and then another short one, but I can't remember the name of it. 
Do we think that there will be a Shop the Block next month? I want to order some gifts from Amazon, but don't want to miss out on the promotions. If I do an airmilesshops shop and include books and CD's do any of those 'count' towards the shop? $200 worth of books. and no airmiles? Or would I get the base points for the amount I spend?  What about at Indigo? Thanks for helping me get back in the groove!


----------



## Gigi22

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOOH all my fellow Rexall shoppers! If you're over 55 you'll be able to get even more products during your one-day only coupon trips!! Check this out -- for every one of your $50 transaction you'll also be getting a $10 gift card PLUS save 20% off all regular priced items. That brings the *cash return* up to $30 for every $50 transaction - $10 from the gift card AND $20 from the Airmiles (200 AM per $50)
> 
> View attachment 448243*



Lucked out today!  Over 55, so on my spend of $51.60 plus tax I got a $10 gift card, 20% off everything regularly priced (a savings of about $12.50), 2 base AMs, 10 extra bonus AMs for purchases, 100 bonus AMs (I only had one coupon), plus 8 Load + Go Bonus AMs.  Total of 120 AMs.


----------



## katiegirl

So it has been a while since I posted...like 5 years...but I have been following and using some of the fantastic tips on this board for about 3 months now.  Thank you to everyone for helping me build up my miles for our next trip!  Anyways, I now have a question: Can you start a missing miles report if the miles are posted but are incorrect but it has not been the 60 - 120 days yet?


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Disney Addicted said:


> During the Mountain of Miles I received a 10X multiplier that I used at Lowe's.  8 base and 72 miles.  Lowes posted both very quickly.  Today, Lowes has taken back the bonus points.  From the T&C of Mountain of Miles, it looks like it should take 120 days for the bonus miles to be received and come through Air Miles, not Lowes.
> 
> Then, during the 10X Halloween this weekend past, I ordered ink & paper from Staples  Staples posted both the base and bonus miles.  My notes say the bonus miles should take 75 days to be posted.  I wonder if those are going to be clawed back as well.


I just logged in to check my total because I bought a new tub for the kids bathroom a few weeks ago and we got 19 miles. That really is not a whole lot for a 500 dollar tub but at least they didn't claw the miles back. We are on hold with a bathroom reno just waiting for the tub walls to come on sale or a massive AM payout because the walls are a grand.


----------



## bgula

Checking my account today and I got 75 AM from something called AMRP Marketing Bonus.  I don't use this card very often, so I'm not sure what this if from.  Anyone got any ideas?  I have nothing marked down that I'm waiting for other than Shell and Rexall flu shot.  BTW - when do you think the flu shot AM will post?  I did that back on Sept. 5.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I can't wait for shop the block and cyber Monday.  We told the dd that the gift them the nursery set for the grandbaby.  We went looking and checking out different places when we were in Calgary on our last visit.  But it looks like she is leaning more and more towards a set on Wayfair   So hopefully there will be a good cyber Monday Sale with some AM attached to it as well.   This Gammie and Gramps are wanting to do a quick last minute getaway after baby is born and we know they are all settled in and back home


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HOLY smokes gang! I go out to Rexall and I'm gone a little more than 2 hours (stupid bus route crosses a set of train tracks and we sat for 45 minutes one direction ) and the thread explodes with questions!! I'll pull together answers now!

My report is pretty darned awesome if i don't say so myself!
2 transactions for a total spend of $118.59 and snagged a total of (get this!) 710 miles !*
*How? well, got chatting with one of my favourite cashiers and we neglected to hit the "old lady" button on one transaction so it didn't trigger my gift card. She then proceeded to void the entire transaction and put it thru again and I KNOW from previous experience that the 250 miles i earned from that won't be clawed back!
I didn't even try to use the survey coupon because it's not worth the aggravation or losing my precious miles.
The transaction that was voided included toothbrush heads that were on sale AND buy 2 get 50 AM. 
I got 2 of the old lady gift cards as well so i walked out with a cash return of $90 for  $118 ($70 from AM cause I'm earning 100% cash right now and 2 x $10 gift cards)


**ETA Why didn't i put thru that failed transaction on my secondary card so that it would have enough miles to use during StB *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, Friday Nov 1 to Sunday Nov 3, 50 airmiles when you use 95 airmiles + $10 giftcard when you spend $30.  The airmiles part looks like once per day per collector.

From Smartcanucks, 

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435317-rexall-gta-nov-1-7-a-canada/


----------



## mort1331

accm said:


> I also got 108 miles at Shell today, so overall it's been a pretty good airmiles day!


What is the shell promo?


----------



## AngelDisney

accm said:


> Successful trip to Rexall. Spent just under $98 (decided to add some Halloween candy for the office) and netted 254 AM. I didn’t try the $5 off coupon, since it said it couldn’t be combined with another Rexall coupon


That’s not an airmiles coupon. It’s a cash coupon, You should be able to use it once a day after taxes (deduction of $5). You just scan it last though. It will block the other coupons if you scan it first.


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Successful trip to Rexall. Spent just under $98 (decided to add some Halloween candy for the office) and netted 254 AM. I didn’t try the $5 off coupon, since it said it couldn’t be combined with another Rexall coupon


*Next time you need to separate your purchases into 2 transaction to double the return! You didn't need much more to get to the $100 mark *


Disney Addicted said:


> During the Mountain of Miles I received a 10X multiplier that I used at Lowe's.  8 base and 72 miles.  Lowes posted both very quickly.  Today, Lowes has taken back the bonus points.  From the T&C of Mountain of Miles, it looks like it should take 120 days for the bonus miles to be received and come through Air Miles, not Lowes.
> Then, during the 10X Halloween this weekend past, I ordered ink & paper from Staples  Staples posted both the base and bonus miles.  My notes say the bonus miles should take 75 days to be posted.  I wonder if those are going to be clawed back as well.


*That's mildly troubling BUT they all have in their terms and conditions that they have the right to do that. HOWEVER, I would more than likely be starting an online chat to ask AM for an explaination*


Debbie said:


> We've just come back from a 4 week holiday and I'm feeling totally overwhelmed with the catch up phase. Did any of the points that we did in the summer post for anyone? Christmas in July and then another short one, but I can't remember the name of it.
> Do we think that there will be a Shop the Block next month? I want to order some gifts from Amazon, but don't want to miss out on the promotions. If I do an airmilesshops shop and include books and CD's do any of those 'count' towards the shop? $200 worth of books. and no airmiles? Or would I get the base points for the amount I spend?  What about at Indigo? Thanks for helping me get back in the groove!


*Christmas in July isn't supposed to post till Nov 25th but I would be surprised if they don't post them soon to clear up that mess before Shop the Block starts soon. Mind you, the last time they had a special promo that was entirely based on the online shopping it was a complete   storm when it came to the posting, hardly any of us had it work properly. I'm expecting this to be very similar, i still have one transaction that didn't post. I don't remember what the other promo in the summer was called because we chose not to do it, wasn't' worth the outlay of cash to us if i remember correctly.
Shop the Block: we should be getting some hints of it soon-ish, it has historically started mid-November. There has always been online shopping involved AND when it comes to Amazon I have found that if I mix up my transaction it triggers miles for the entire amount even if some of the "excluded" items are mixed in so I'd think it's worth trying. Not sure what your question about Indigo is other than I know you earn points for gift cards as well as everything else they sell.*


Gigi22 said:


> Lucked out today!  Over 55, so on my spend of $51.60 plus tax I got a $10 gift card, 20% off everything regularly priced (a savings of about $12.50), 2 base AMs, 10 extra bonus AMs for purchases, 100 bonus AMs (I only had one coupon), plus 8 Load + Go Bonus AMs.  Total of 120 AMs.


*I'm not sure why you only used one of the coupons? I included both in my post, be sure to check next time that you are fully armed when you head out, gotta max those miles whenever we can!!*


katiegirl said:


> So it has been a while since I posted...like 5 years...but I have been following and using some of the fantastic tips on this board for about 3 months now.  Thank you to everyone for helping me build up my miles for our next trip!  Anyways, I now have a question: Can you start a missing miles report if the miles are posted but are incorrect but it has not been the 60 - 120 days yet?


*If you have had miles posted and the amount is not what you are expecting I would go ahead and contact AM now. I've had that happen a few times and they are pretty good about correcting it at that point. UNLESS what you're talking about is only base miles posted and not the bonus, then you run the risk of getting the company line of "wait for 120 days"*


bgula said:


> Checking my account today and I got 75 AM from something called AMRP Marketing Bonus.  I don't use this card very often, so I'm not sure what this if from.  Anyone got any ideas?  I have nothing marked down that I'm waiting for other than Shell and Rexall flu shot.  BTW - when do you think the flu shot AM will post?  I did that back on Sept. 5.


*I've had miles post occasionally with that wording and it's been connected to a bonus offer that came from using my AMEX card. Did you take part in the recent Mastercard offer? Maybe it's from that? The Flu shot miles posted about 2 - 3 weeks after the email came out saying the shots were available -- it's later than normal this year because there was a shortage of the vaccinne so I'm expecting it to post *soonish* the notation will look like this when it does finally show up
*


----------



## bababear_50

Crazy shop at Rexall today......................I did an actual grab the card out of the cashier's hand when I realized I was giving her the wrong airmiles card,,lol. Poor girl she is a trainee......But my mind was on Halloween candy chocolate!!!!!! I did apologise.
3 shops= 400 cash airmiles on one card and 224 Airmiles on the other (sons) card.
I got the old "these are the same coupons" to which I said *Just please scan them*.
I also asked and got a $10.00 old person gift card.
There are a few more things I need, but I checked online and I can get them at Well.ca with free delivery to my local pharmacy so I am going to wait for Shop The Block Promo.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall, Friday Nov 1 to Sunday Nov 3, 50 airmiles when you use 95 airmiles + $10 giftcard when you spend $30.  The airmiles part looks like once per day per collector.
> 
> From Smartcanucks,
> 
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435317-rexall-gta-nov-1-7-a-canada/



Thanks for sharing
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> Checking my account today and I got 75 AM from something called AMRP Marketing Bonus.  I don't use this card very often, so I'm not sure what this if from.  Anyone got any ideas?  I have nothing marked down that I'm waiting for other than Shell and Rexall flu shot.  BTW - when do you think the flu shot AM will post?  I did that back on Sept. 5.



I received AMRP bonus yesterday, 50 airmiles.  The detail on mine says Bundle Your Bonus which is the Sobeys Booklet that I didn't get so obviously the description doesn't match.  Mine I thought was either Sobeys Thanksgiving Bonus Sept 26-Oct 13 or BMO Bonus Boom October 10-13, both are personal emailed offers.


----------



## Aladora

bgula said:


> Checking my account today and I got 75 AM from something called AMRP Marketing Bonus.  I don't use this card very often, so I'm not sure what this if from.  Anyone got any ideas?  I have nothing marked down that I'm waiting for other than Shell and Rexall flu shot.  BTW - when do you think the flu shot AM will post?  I did that back on Sept. 5.



Someone posted this on FB:



> Check your emails. I just got one from Rexall saying there was a technical error on the flu shot notices and my airmiles number wasn't recorded and they are giving me an additional 10 miles so 35 total but I had to resubmit my info by Nov 4!


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't wait for shop the block and cyber Monday.  We told the dd that the gift them the nursery set for the grandbaby.  We went looking and checking out different places when we were in Calgary on our last visit.  But it looks like she is leaning more and more towards a set on Wayfair   So hopefully there will be a good cyber Monday Sale with some AM attached to it as well. This Gammie and Gramps are wanting to do a quick last minute getaway after baby is born and we know they are all settled in and back home


Hi Hon
I just wanted to mention that Well.ca has a number of Baby products..
https://well.ca/Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> That’s not an airmiles coupon. It’s a cash coupon, You should be able to use it once a day after taxes (deduction of $5). You just scan it last though. It will block the other coupons if you scan it first.


*This is not 100% true -- it seems to be dependent on the store you are in. It does in fact say that it won't combine with other Rexall coupons and if you look closely at the wording there is a loophole that for some reason makes some stores not actually honour it -- yes they are the same chain but they don't all use the same Point of Sale system (i learned my lesson and didn't use POS this time  ) 
*Valid at participating Rexall locations. *Minimum $25 purchase required before taxes, after discounts. Excludes prescriptions, products containing codeine, insulin, Rexall Gift Cards, Gift Cards, lottery, postal services and stamps, transit tickets, baby diapers, baby formula, adult meal supplements, prepaid phone cards, photo finishing, tobacco products and taxes. No cash value. Can not be replaced if lost or stolen. One coupon per customer per transaction per day. Not valid on past purchases. Can not be combined with any other Rexall coupon. Employees not eligible for discount.*

*Those words I underlined and slanted fancy like that, is why this doesn't allow any other coupon to be used (I've even had trouble using manufacturer's** coupons at one store with this!) In my one problematic store it doesn't matter when the danged thing is scanned it essentially locks out every other extra coupon code.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is not 100% true -- it seems to be dependent on the store you are in. It does in fact say that it won't combine with other Rexall coupons and if you look closely at the wording there is a loophole that for some reason makes some stores not actually honour it -- yes they are the same chain but they don't all use the same Point of Sale system (i learned my lesson and didn't use POS this time  )
> *Valid at participating Rexall locations. *Minimum $25 purchase required before taxes, after discounts. Excludes prescriptions, products containing codeine, insulin, Rexall Gift Cards, Gift Cards, lottery, postal services and stamps, transit tickets, baby diapers, baby formula, adult meal supplements, prepaid phone cards, photo finishing, tobacco products and taxes. No cash value. Can not be replaced if lost or stolen. One coupon per customer per transaction per day. Not valid on past purchases. Can not be combined with any other Rexall coupon. Employees not eligible for discount.*
> 
> *Those words I underlined and slanted fancy like that, is why this doesn't allow any other coupon to be used (I've even had trouble using manufacturer's** coupons at one store with this!) In my one problematic store it doesn't matter when the danged thing is scanned it essentially locks out every other extra coupon code.*


I guess I have been lucky stacking this with other coupons.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I guess I have been lucky stacking this with other coupons.


*There are some stores i know to just leave the danged thing in my purse because it simply won't work! In others I'll gladly save that $5.00 -- but when it involves over 200 AM, nope, not even gonna try *


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## katiegirl

Donald - my hero said:


> *Next time you need to separate your purchases into 2 transaction to double the return! You didn't need much more to get to the $100 mark
> 
> That's mildly troubling BUT they all have in their terms and conditions that they have the right to do that. HOWEVER, I would more than likely be starting an online chat to ask AM for an explaination*
> 
> *Christmas in July isn't supposed to post till Nov 25th but I would be surprised if they don't post them soon to clear up that mess before Shop the Block starts soon. Mind you, the last time they had a special promo that was entirely based on the online shopping it was a complete   storm when it came to the posting, hardly any of us had it work properly. I'm expecting this to be very similar, i still have one transaction that didn't post. I don't remember what the other promo in the summer was called because we chose not to do it, wasn't' worth the outlay of cash to us if i remember correctly.
> Shop the Block: we should be getting some hints of it soon-ish, it has historically started mid-November. There has always been online shopping involved AND when it comes to Amazon I have found that if I mix up my transaction it triggers miles for the entire amount even if some of the "excluded" items are mixed in so I'd think it's worth trying. Not sure what your question about Indigo is other than I know you earn points for gift cards as well as everything else they sell.*
> 
> *I'm not sure why you only used one of the coupons? I included both in my post, be sure to check next time that you are fully armed when you head out, gotta max those miles whenever we can!!
> 
> If you have had miles posted and the amount is not what you are expecting I would go ahead and contact AM now. I've had that happen a few times and they are pretty good about correcting it at that point. UNLESS what you're talking about is only base miles posted and not the bonus, then you run the risk of getting the company line of "wait for 120 days"*
> 
> *I've had miles post occasionally with that wording and it's been connected to a bonus offer that came from using my AMEX card. Did you take part in the recent Mastercard offer? Maybe it's from that? The Flu shot miles posted about 2 - 3 weeks after the email came out saying the shots were available -- it's later than normal this year because there was a shortage of the vaccinne so I'm expecting it to post *soonish* the notation will look like this when it does finally show up
> View attachment 448615*
> [/QUOTE
> So this past weekend I bought a $200 e-gift card from Indigo through airmileshop, thanks for the idea . Airmiles posted:
> 9 base miles ( should be 10 - 1/$20),
> 36 bonus miles from a 5x multiplier from Indigo
> 81 bonus miles from the 10x Halloween multiplier
> 
> I then used the e-card and spend $181 pre tax. Airmiles posted:
> 8 base miles (correct)
> 32 bonus miles from the same 5x multiplier
> 72 bonus miles from the 10x Halloween multiplier
> 
> They seem to subtract a base mile and then use the multiplier, I think.  It just seems like wonky numbers considering that I thought it should be pretty straight forward. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Christmas in July isn't supposed to post till Nov 25th but I would be surprised if they don't post them soon to clear up that mess before Shop the Block starts soon. Mind you, the last time they had a special promo that was entirely based on the online shopping it was a complete   storm when it came to the posting, hardly any of us had it work properly. I'm expecting this to be very similar, i still have one transaction that didn't post. I don't remember what the other promo in the summer was called because we chose not to do it, wasn't' worth the outlay of cash to us if i remember correctly.
> Shop the Block: we should be getting some hints of it soon-ish, it has historically started mid-November. There has always been online shopping involved AND when it comes to Amazon I have found that if I mix up my transaction it triggers miles for the entire amount even if some of the "excluded" items are mixed in so I'd think it's worth trying. Not sure what your question about Indigo is other than I know you earn points for gift cards as well as everything else they sell.*


Perfect. Thanks, Jacqueline. I'll try to be patient and think about buying the stuff in a bit. I will have to pick up some things for DD and her SO that will need to be shipped. The ones here, I can wait until Black Friday or STB whichever comes first.


----------



## damo

I went to a couple of Rexall stores today to compare M&M products.  Both stores had exactly the same stock.


----------



## juniorbugman

So not airmiles related but I had to share that I got to visit with the Larry O'Brien (Raptors championship) trophy today.  I even wore the ring bling that was given out during the Home Opener this year.  They are quite strict about the trophy, no touching or kissing of the trophy and you get a quick photo op and that is it.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So not airmiles related but I had to share that I got to visit with the Larry O'Brien (Raptors championship) trophy today.  I even wore the ring bling that was given out during the Home Opener this year.  They are quite strict about the trophy, no touching or kissing of the trophy and you get a quick photo op and that is it.


Very Cool! Definitely one for your memory book!!
Thanks for sharing
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't wait for shop the block and cyber Monday.  We told the dd that the gift them the nursery set for the grandbaby.  We went looking and checking out different places when we were in Calgary on our last visit.  But it looks like she is leaning more and more towards a set on Wayfair   So hopefully there will be a good cyber Monday Sale with some AM attached to it as well. This Gammie and Gramps are wanting to do a quick last minute getaway after baby is born and we know they are all settled in and back home


If you or your DD have never ordered anything from Wayfair it's not the best quality.  I bought several items last year for my living room.  Everything looks really nice and I am happy with it.  However, it's pretty much look but don't touch type of stuff.  If your DD is planning to have more than one child Wayfair furniture won't make it past one kid....in fact it might not even make it through one.


----------



## ElCray

How long does it take for Air Miles earned thru Airmilesshops.ca to post? I bought something from DSW and Indigo on Saturday/Sunday and was wondering when the miles might show up in my account. Thank you!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are some stores i know to just leave the danged thing in my purse because it simply won't work! In others I'll gladly save that $5.00 -- but when it involves over 200 AM, nope, not even gonna try *


Thanks to you Jacqueline I got 202 AM with $51.95 at the University/Queen Rexall. It’s a bit challenging to find a parking spot close by. I paid $2.50 for 30 min on Duncan St. I forgot to bring my printed coupons, so I had to scan them using my phone. First I tried the self-checkout thinking no one would stop me from using all the coupons. No luck! It didn’t allow me to scan the AM or Rexall coupons at all. The manager came and took me to the cash register. I was able to scan the two bonus AM coupons plus the $5 survey coupon. He didn’t blink an eye and told me I had my 200 AM as he was handing me the receipt. It’s worth the drive downtown for sure! 300 more AM to go for DD to be Onyx. Now I know this Rexall opens 24 hours. I may visit in the early morning to avoid parking fee (parking fee enforced from 8 am to 12 am) whenever there are coupons to stack. I like the store too. It’s well stocked and people are friendly. Thanks again!


----------



## cari12

ElCray said:


> How long does it take for Air Miles earned thru Airmilesshops.ca to post? I bought something from DSW and Indigo on Saturday/Sunday and was wondering when the miles might show up in my account. Thank you!


My DSW purchase for Christmas in July still hasn’t posted. I contacted AM and they added the miles under “missing miles” so when the bonuses start posting, I’ll have to contact them again as it was my 3rd shop to get the higher bonus.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> If you or your DD have never ordered anything from Wayfair it's not the best quality.  I bought several items last year for my living room.  Everything looks really nice and I am happy with it.  However, it's pretty much look but don't touch type of stuff.  If your DD is planning to have more than one child Wayfair furniture won't make it past one kid....in fact it might not even make it through one.



i really agree with this. my 18 month old has a crib from a baby store and a dresser from wayfair. you’d think that a crib would show more wear...especially the way my kid knaws on the rails after naps. but the crib is still in great shape and the dresser looks like we routinely rub sandpaper along it. it’s not even worn from my kid, because it’s too high up. it’s just a pretty dresser that isn’t designed to be used very much and with a kid, it gets used pretty much constantly. 

my favourite store for furniture and bigger purchases has been west coast kids. there’s locations in calgary. no air miles but really knowledgeable staff and a range of products and price points, plus you can see lots of the furniture in the store.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Donald - my hero said:


> *HOLY smokes gang! I go out to Rexall and I'm gone a little more than 2 hours (stupid bus route crosses a set of train tracks and we sat for 45 minutes one direction ) and the thread explodes with questions!! I'll pull together answers now!
> 
> My report is pretty darned awesome if i don't say so myself!
> 2 transactions for a total spend of $118.59 and snagged a total of (get this!) 710 miles !*
> *How? well, got chatting with one of my favourite cashiers and we neglected to hit the "old lady" button on one transaction so it didn't trigger my gift card. She then proceeded to void the entire transaction and put it thru again and I KNOW from previous experience that the 250 miles i earned from that won't be clawed back!
> I didn't even try to use the survey coupon because it's not worth the aggravation or losing my precious miles.
> The transaction that was voided included toothbrush heads that were on sale AND buy 2 get 50 AM.
> I got 2 of the old lady gift cards as well so i walked out with a cash return of $90 for  $118 ($70 from AM cause I'm earning 100% cash right now and 2 x $10 gift cards)
> 
> 
> **ETA Why didn't i put thru that failed transaction on my secondary card so that it would have enough miles to use during StB *


*we neglected to hit the "old lady" button

This post made my giggle day*


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

mort1331 said:


> What is the shell promo?


Some stores also run their own promos so it depends on the shell not just through air miles. The one close to us has buy $25 of car washes and get 100 air miles. 2  ultimate washes is 26 or 28 dollars.
The gas is X5  so I get 25 L to get 5 miles since I bought 2 items in the store I get 2 bonus air miles. For me it was 107 miles for 61 dollars.
I drive 90 k each way for work so I can go twice a week for gas so I get 25 liters at a time. If you get gold gas it's X10. They also have different promos like 2 chocolate bars or 2 energy drinks for 10 miles, 2 packs of gum, etc. 
Ugh that turned into way too much first thing in the morning. Basically get 25 liters and see in the store what the promos are. Last summer when being outside was like walking into a volcano they had 10 air miles for 1 magnum ice cream. I went through a lot of ice cream!!


----------



## ottawamom

need an interpretation on the Rexall offer this weekend. Front page Spend $30 get $10GC "Plus" use 95 Cash AM get 50 AM. Question? Is this and either/or offer or do I need to spend $30 and if I do I can use 95 Cash AM for the bonus 50AM?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> During the Mountain of Miles I received a 10X multiplier that I used at Lowe's.  8 base and 72 miles.  Lowes posted both very quickly.  Today, Lowes has taken back the bonus points.



I received my clawed back Lowes airmiles again, sounds like it was a computer issue.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've had miles post occasionally with that wording and it's been connected to a bonus offer that came from using my AMEX card. Did you take part in the recent Mastercard offer? Maybe it's from that? The Flu shot miles posted about 2 - 3 weeks after the email came out saying the shots were available -- it's later than normal this year because there was a shortage of the vaccinne so I'm expecting it to post *soonish* the notation will look like this when it does finally show up
> View attachment 448615*



Don't remember any recent Mastercard offers, so not sure where those AM's came from.
Re Rexall:  So should I wait a bit longer to chat?  My other card hasn't received them either.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> need an interpretation on the Rexall offer this weekend. Front page Spend $30 get $10GC "Plus" use 95 Cash AM get 50 AM. Question? Is this and either/or offer or do I need to spend $30 and if I do I can use 95 Cash AM for the bonus 50AM?



This looks like the same offer as in September, however I'm holding out for the clearer copy of the conditions.  Last time it was either/or or both If I recall correctly.  Some people spent $30 and cashed in and received both and some just cashed in for $10 (last time I did $10 three times).


----------



## kitntrip

I did a grocery shop almost 2 weeks ago for the spend $100 get 100 AM at sobeys. How long should it take to post? I've been taking a break from AM to focus on PC and can't remember.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I just wanted to mention that Well.ca has a number of Baby products..
> https://well.ca/



Thanks for that!!!!  I'll be taking a good look there too for items


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> If you or your DD have never ordered anything from Wayfair it's not the best quality. I bought several items last year for my living room. Everything looks really nice and I am happy with it. However, it's pretty much look but don't touch type of stuff. If your DD is planning to have more than one child Wayfair furniture won't make it past one kid....in fact it might not even make it through one.





marchingstar said:


> my favourite store for furniture and bigger purchases has been west coast kids. there’s locations in calgary. no air miles but really knowledgeable staff and a range of products and price points, plus you can see lots of the furniture in the store.


I have ordered from Wayfair before and didn't have any trouble with the items I have bought.  I do carefully read the reviews and have steered away from those items with negative reviews.  But I have bought area rugs, a couple of headboards for our beds, lamps, nightstands, and 2 dining chairs.  They have all been good quality.  But it is definitely a chance purchasing it online.   And who knows if they will have more than one baby lol.  She may decide that one is enough!!! lol 

She also found a set at baby's r us that they liked.  It was built solid and looked to be pretty durable.  So they may go that route too.  We are waiting to see if we can find what we want on sale for Black Friday...if not...we will be buying soon after that.  It is time to start getting the baby's room ready.  

It just seems like they don't make anything like they used to, so you have to replace items faster than you used to.


----------



## ottawamom

Missing miles that are taking longer than normal to post for me. (possibly you too)

Re the flu shots from Rexall +25AM. I signed up for each of the household member accounts. We only received the email last week saying the shots were available. Still haven't seen the AM posted.

BMO offer Sept 25-30, still waiting on those AM to post as well

BMO/Sobeys offer the week before Thanksgiving to spend $X get y AM, still waiting for those.

My list is growing longer by the day. I don't remember a time when AM were so slow to post. All these new targeted offers seem to be slowing things down. They need to program them the same was Shell deals with their monthly gas offers. They let you know right on the receipt how many you have done and when you complete the offer the AM are posted automatically to you account. (well sometimes)


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

My Shell miles posted very quickly but the Foodland ones are taking their sweet time.  I'll admit I never used to log in to see my balance because it's on the Foodland receipt but now that I've become addicted to collecting I am checking on a daily basis


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I received my clawed back Lowes airmiles again, sounds like it was a computer issue.



I'm glad you got yours back!  I have not.

A lady from Air Miles phoned me back about half an hour ago and said Lowe's issued a bunch of Air Miles to various people by mistake and took them back manually.

Lowe's deposited the miles as 76 dream miles but then took them out of my cash miles.  I was not impressed.  Since Air Miles is so big on refusing to allow people to transfer cash/dream miles back & forth, the miles should come out of whichever they were deposited in.  Dream for dream, cash for cash.  She agreed but said because Lowe's did this "manually" there's nothing Air Miles can do.  I don't believe it but whatever.

However, she is also telling me that "tech support" looked into my account and said I did NOT go through the AirMilesShops to Lowe's so I would not be getting the 72 bonus air miles.  I told her that was incorrect.  I ordered the ceiling fan immediately after receiving a 10X multiplier on the Mountain of Miles.  I then sent her 20 screenshots (2 each over 10 emails) that clearly show I was logged into airmilesshops and transferred and paid by visa.

Sounds like Air Miles is trying to jyp me out of my miles and I refuse to let that slide.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, my list is growing too! All of those ones where you had to earn X miles to get a bonus of X miles in return or  spend X get X miles in return.   Ugh.

I would have liked for those to be posted and cleared before the STB debacle begins.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm glad you got yours back!  I have not.
> 
> A lady from Air Miles phoned me back about half an hour ago and said Lowe's issued a bunch of Air Miles to various people by mistake and took them back manually.
> 
> Lowe's deposited the miles as 76 dream miles but then took them out of my cash miles.  I was not impressed.  Since Air Miles is so big on refusing to allow people to transfer cash/dream miles back & forth, the miles should come out of whichever they were deposited in.  Dream for dream, cash for cash.  She agreed but said because Lowe's did this "manually" there's nothing Air Miles can do.  I don't believe it but whatever.
> 
> However, she is also telling me that "tech support" looked into my account and said I did NOT go through the AirMilesShops to Lowe's so I would not be getting the 72 bonus air miles.  I told her that was incorrect.  I ordered the ceiling fan immediately after receiving a 10X multiplier on the Mountain of Miles.  I then sent her 20 screenshots (2 each over 10 emails) that clearly show I was logged into airmilesshops and transferred and paid by visa.
> 
> Sounds like Air Miles is trying to jyp me out of my miles and I refuse to let that slide.



From past experience,  Airmiles seems to have a limitation on rolling back, it locks into whatever split you currently have and can't override it.  I also understand that customer service has no way of checking if you went through airmiles but tech support can look at transactions, they are the ones that can tell but I would think they would do this only with large issues.

Don't give up, I had a similar system issue last year, had to escalate to a customer service manager.  My only suggestion is set your split now to however you want them to deposit them ie 100% dream.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I love looking at my account after a Rexall Rampage ! As i expected, the extra miles from the cashier's mistake are here as well!
*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> From past experience,  Airmiles seems to have a limitation on rolling back, it locks into whatever split you currently have and can't override it.  I also understand that customer service has no way of checking if you went through airmiles but tech support can look at transactions, they are the ones that can tell but I would think they would do this only with large issues.
> 
> Don't give up, I had a similar system issue last year, had to escalate to a customer service manager.  My only suggestion is set your split now to however you want them to deposit them ie 100% dream.



I love the Air Miles program most of the time but their system could  be better.   (wry grin)   Unfortunately, it's their Tech Support telling CS that I did not go through airmilesshops when I clearly did.  We shall see what they think of the screenshots I sent them.  It's a pain to take screenshots all the time but the only proof there is at times.  (sigh).

Oh hey, Air Miles phoned back.  She agrees that I made the purchase through Airmileshops.  If I don't get the bonus miles in 120 days (as the T&C of the Mountain of Miles), I can call back and speak with her for the miles or anyone there should see her notes.  I've noted the conversation and her name in my air miles spreadsheet.

I switched 100% to cash miles on Oct 24th.  I discovered something interesting about all my personal shopper purchases I've made in the past two years that influenced my switch.  I'll post about it in a few days.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> I love the Air Miles program most of the time but their system could  be better.   (wry grin)   Unfortunately, it's their Tech Support telling CS that I did not go through airmilesshops when I clearly did.  We shall see what they think of the screenshots I sent them.  It's a pain to take screenshots all the time but the only proof there is at times.  (sigh).
> 
> Oh hey, Air Miles phoned back.  She agrees that I made the purchase through Airmileshops.  If I don't get the bonus miles in 120 days (as the T&C of the Mountain of Miles), I can call back and speak with her for the miles or anyone there should see her notes.  I've noted the conversation and her name in my air miles spreadsheet.
> 
> I switched 100% to cash miles on Oct 24th.  I discovered something interesting about all my personal shopper purchases I've made in the past two years that influenced my switch.  I'll post about it in a few days.



Great, good to hear. 

I logged a "suggestion" (ok, complaint) with customer service last year that they need some way for their customers to be given proof that the purchase went through airmilesshops properly.  I sited ebates as an example where we usually have an email right away or the next day showing cashback amount and proof of order.  I received resistance at first, said wasn't needed, which is how I learned about their process.  Not sure it went anywhere from there, I think they have enough issues that it is low on their priority list, if at all.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1336095?page=7KINDER Advent Calendar buy 1 @ 11.99 get 10 airmiles
Apple Strudel buy 1 @ 3.49 get 10 airmiles
Kraft Dinner buy 10 @ $1.00 each get 10 airmiles
Get 15% participating gift cards Davids Tea,,,, etc.
Royale bathroom ,,Paper Towels,Facial Tissues buy 3 @ 5.99 each get 20 airmiles

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1336105Same Kraft dinner deal as Sobeys
Same KINDER Advent Calendar deal
Cinnabun Raisin bread Buy 2 @ $3.99 each get 10 airmiles
Same braided strudel as Sobeys
Same 15% off Gift card deal as Sobeys

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1336107?page=3Greenfield Bacon Weiners Ham,,etc buy 2 starting at 7.29 get 30 airmiles
Same KINDER Advent Calendar as Sobeys
Pizza Bites/Pizza Pockets buy 2 @ $4.99 each get 20 Airmiles
Same 15% off gift card deal as Sobeys

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1336158?page=3Rold Gold Pretzels/Sun Chips,, buy 2 @ $3.49 each get 20 airmiles
Doritos /Tostitos buy 2 @ $4.49 each get 20 airmiles
Lactancia Cream buy 3 @ 2.99 each get 20 airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Days In the Sun said:


> Great, good to hear.
> 
> I logged a "suggestion" (ok, complaint) with customer service last year that they need some way for their customers to be given proof that the purchase went through airmilesshops properly.  I sited ebates as an example where we usually have an email right away or the next day showing cashback amount and proof of order.  I received resistance at first, said wasn't needed, which is how I learned about their process.  Not sure it went anywhere from there, I think they have enough issues that it is low on their priority list, if at all.


That is so completely necessary. I would like to add that there needs to be the same confirmation system with scanning our Air Miles cards through Samsung Pay. I'm going to send this in as feedback.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates are completed in the first post and here's the ones not already shared by Mel above!

Early Blurry Rexall ON -- I know this was already shared but it is lost within the one-day coupon discussion
Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer*
*Safeway Western Flyer

Since we've attracked a few new hunters to our community i think it's a good time to remind everyone to load your personal offers before you head out shopping. Here's the links for each store

My Offers for the Sobey's Chain, including Foodland, Safeway,& IGA*
*Metro Offers*
*Rexall Load and Go Offers ( LnG)*


----------



## accm

mort1331 said:


> What is the shell promo?



There were 3 different promos. One is the card specific fill up 4x get 100am, then the 5x miles every time you fuel up, and 3 bonus miles for using the shell app.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Next time you need to separate your purchases into 2 transaction to double the return! You didn't need much more to get to the $100 mark *


I know!! I was so focused on the Jamieson vitamins spend $50 get 50am, that I didn't even stop to think that dividing it up would've given me an additional 150 miles. Lesson learned for next time though


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> I know!! I was so focused on the Jamieson vitamins spend $50 get 50am, that I didn't even stop to think that dividing it up would've given me an additional 150 miles. Lesson learned for next time though


*OOH-EM-GEE! the danged vitamin promos can drive me to drink! We take a fair number of them and always wait until it is either BOGO 50% off or even better BOGO free and ALWAYS wait until it also includes bonus threshold. I end up taking pictures of the labels and then moving stuff around in the cart repeatedly trying to make the correct $ figure needed to trigger the promo. Usually i leave hubby at home because he has no patience with a serious shopping trip but for these? Yeah I'll bring him and leave him in that section because he LOVES a good puzzle and accepts the challenge *


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOH-EM-GEE! the danged vitamin promos can drive me to drink! We take a fair number of them and always wait until it is either BOGO 50% off or even better BOGO free and ALWAYS wait until it also includes bonus threshold. I end up taking pictures of the labels and then moving stuff around in the cart repeatedly trying to make the correct $ figure needed to trigger the promo. Usually i leave hubby at home because he has no patience with a serious shopping trip but for these? Yeah I'll bring him and leave him in that section because he LOVES a good puzzle and accepts the challenge *


My husband was there helping me figure out the right combination of vitamins to buy haha I only needed 3 of them to get to the $50 threshold, but then it made sense to buy another one for the 50% off. And then the last minute decision to add the Halloween chocolate messed all the previous math up!! I could have ended up with more halloween candy (because who can have too much of that?) AND airmiles. Lesson learned for next time


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just got 50AM for "Round up contest" and 100AM for AMRP Marketing bonus.  Wasn't the round up contest the one where you could win gift cards?    Maybe one of the offers I used was for 50AM (BMO spend threshold maybe?)  I really need to start tracking these better.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Blue Friday airmiles just posted for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else have this happen to them recently. When logging onto Airmiles website I have been asked to confirm my email for two separate cards/accounts. I was also asked to confirm my email when I did an online chat a few weeks ago. I don't know if this is something new or something I should be concerned about.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else have this happen to them recently. When logging onto Airmiles website I have been asked to confirm my email for two separate cards/accounts. I was also asked to confirm my email when I did an online chat a few weeks ago. I don't know if this is something new or something I should be concerned about.



It asked me that as well today.  Then sent me an e-mail saying it updated the change to my e-mail address.


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got 50AM for "Round up contest" and 100AM for AMRP Marketing bonus.  Wasn't the round up contest the one where you could win gift cards?    Maybe one of the offers I used was for 50AM (BMO spend threshold maybe?)  I really need to start tracking these better.


The BMO was an opt in with a spend threshold to get the bonus AM. 50 AM posted for me today too as well as my Blue Friday miles.


----------



## Gigi22

Oh, I see somebody else received Round Up Contest points.  Got one post for 25 AM, another for 50 AM, both noted as being for the Round Up Contest.  Can’t recall why they posted, and this contest was so recent.


----------



## Silvermist999

I got the 25 AM for roundup contest too. No idea what I actually did for that contest.


----------



## ElCray

I got 30 AMs posted from Air Miles with no descriptor, dated today's date. I'm so confused.


----------



## CanadianKrista

LOL.  The draws for Round up are tomorrow, I guess they are trying to make sure everything is posted so people get the right number of entries.  I'll take the forgotten air miles!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Was


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have ordered from Wayfair before and didn't have any trouble with the items I have bought.  I do carefully read the reviews and have steered away from those items with negative reviews.  But I have bought area rugs, a couple of headboards for our beds, lamps, nightstands, and 2 dining chairs.  They have all been good quality.  But it is definitely a chance purchasing it online.   And who knows if they will have more than one baby lol.  She may decide that one is enough!!! lol
> 
> She also found a set at baby's r us that they liked.  It was built solid and looked to be pretty durable.  So they may go that route too.  We are waiting to see if we can find what we want on sale for Black Friday...if not...we will be buying soon after that.  It is time to start getting the baby's room ready.
> 
> It just seems like they don't make anything like they used to, so you have to replace items faster than you used to.


You probably already know about this...….there are lots of cribs that convert into a headboard/footboard once baby is finished with the crib.  Those are usually solid wood, yes they cost more but it's a long term piece of furniture.  There are also dresser options that have a change table top that is detachable, so it's also dual purpose and lives on past the crib years.  

I also read through all the reviews before I made my Wayfair purchases and while I agree that everything I read did apply to the items I received there was a lot that was either deleted or never mentioned.  When you look for reviews outside of the Wayfair site you get a more accurate picture of the items.  I will order from them again but I won't be ordering anything that will be high traffic use.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hope everyone who is gearing up for trick-or-treating is prepared for the weather! Looks like a lot of us will be dealing with rain & wind! Take care of you lils and if you're out driving in the nasty stuff, be very watchful for the darting kids excited for candy!*

​


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Halloween

Be Safe!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> Be Safe!
> View attachment 449011
> 
> Hugs
> Mel




Good news, I was at Shell, Napanee, Ontario yesterday and they had STB cards on the counter.  No coupon books.  She told me it would start next Tuesday.
get 5 bonus air miles with 25 litres of fuel or $10 convenience store purchase.  Coupon required, coupon available in store
I have not seen anything on the air miles website yet


----------



## hdrolfe

Happy Halloween! Kiddo is looking forward to trick or treating later. I am glad I have my Disney poncho to wear. And a big umbrella. I am thinking we won't be out as long as in the past few years.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> Good news, I was at Shell, Napanee, Ontario yesterday and they had STB cards on the counter.  No coupon books.  She told me it would start next Tuesday.
> get 5 bonus air miles with 25 litres of fuel or $10 convenience store purchase.  Coupon required, coupon available in store
> I have not seen anything on the air miles website yet


*this is great news! I'll start a thread later today so that we'll be able to help each other earn the maximum number of miles.  Not arguing the information the cashier shared but it would be extremely unusual for the promo to start on Tuesday since the have all started on a Thursday before to coincide with the flyers from most sponsors. 

those who follow redflag deals let us know when you spy any news!*


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hope everyone who is gearing up for trick-or-treating is prepared for the weather! Looks like a lot of us will be dealing with rain & wind! Take care of you lils and if you're out driving in the nasty stuff, be very watchful for the darting kids excited for candy!*
> 
> View attachment 448991​


Looks like rain again tonight. There's talk of no Halloween because of the rain. I call pansy on this. When I was a kid I walked 3 miles uphill both ways during a hurricane to get candy. Probably a good idea since our house should be spray painted with the white X on the front door, we all have the plague. The joys of a daycare...
Now the boys are jumping up and down saying Halloween is cancelled we get the candy! Had to to sit them down and explain that no Halloween is not cancelled and if it is the candy is for the next day, you guys don't get it and turning to the oldest one and having to say Dude you work in a grocery store...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm just glad STB is happening again this year!  I'm starting to go crazy not Christmas shopping, so c'mon little booklets!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Bought my candy for tonight...
Spent $85, earned 104 AM !!!@ wooooooooo
I am fiercely debating wearing my Figment hoodie by itself or with a cannabis leaf button up shirt on top so that I can be "Puff the Magic Dragon". Ha.


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *this is great news! I'll start a thread later today so that we'll be able to help each other earn the maximum number of miles.  Not arguing the information the cashier shared but it would be extremely unusual for the promo to start on Tuesday since the have all started on a Thursday before to coincide with the flyers from most sponsors.
> 
> those who follow redflag deals let us know when you spy any news!*


I agree but I am glad it is happening. Perhaps we should check our favourite locations for coupon booklets.

I checked red flag deals early this morning and I saw nothing


----------



## Etch

Any guesses on wether Sobeys Ontario will have 1 or 2 more blue Friday’s before the end of the year?

I think I’ll just make it to Onyx level if their are two!


----------



## ottawamom

My guess would be just one. Based on last year I think there was one on Nov 23 and then nothing in December. But if you are looking for AM, there should be another GC offer in December.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> My guess would be just one. Based on last year I think there was one on Nov 23 and then nothing in December. But if you are looking for AM, *there should be another GC offer in December.*


From your mouth to Sobey's ears. I use those cards for Christmas gifts for my kids!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> need an interpretation on the Rexall offer this weekend. Front page Spend $30 get $10GC "Plus" use 95 Cash AM get 50 AM. Question? Is this and either/or offer or do I need to spend $30 and if I do I can use 95 Cash AM for the bonus 50AM?


*Now that the flyer is up on the Rexall website it's much clearer for my tired eyes! You can spend $30 and get the $10 gift card, use 95 miles to get $10 worth of products and earn 50 AM OR you can buy $30 worth of products, use 95 miles to pay $10 of that and you will get BOTH the gift card AND the 50 AM




****for everyone who uses cash miles don't forget that the 50 AM will NOT show up on your receipt but they will post in 2 - 3 weeks and look like this on your account. The promo was on September 6th BTW
*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yeah for STB coming . Im a little nervous bc I did miss grab last year and have zero in cash miles here’s hoping I can still max 

spent 52 at metro today and got 57 am.. that was good I’ve been forgetting to go to the app and see what’s up and today I had a spend 50 get 50 am so for all my meat for the next week and frozen pizza before trick or treating tonight

Stay warm Trick or treaters and as dry as possible ! Luckily I bought 5 doll oat store ponchos for splash mountain next month we will borrow tonight and pray the folqt stores here get more in before vacation as no where  in town has any left


----------



## TammyLynn33

Eveningsong said:


> Good news, I was at Shell, Napanee, Ontario yesterday and they had STB cards on the counter.  No coupon books.  She told me it would start next Tuesday.
> get 5 bonus air miles with 25 litres of fuel or $10 convenience store purchase.  Coupon required, coupon available in store
> I have not seen anything on the air miles website yet


 
Is the shell in napanee the store part a shell ? Everything in Kingston is circle k ? So frusturating bc man I could lean house in gato deals


----------



## Eveningsong

TammyLynn33 said:


> Is the shell in napanee the store part a shell ? Everything in Kingston is circle k ? So frusturating bc man I could lean house in gato deals


It is a stand alone gas station with a little store inside. On highway 2 across from Tim Hortons in Napanee.  Don’t use the Flying J Shell in Napanee.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Thanks  so much


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ship the block last yet how long before er got the airmiles ? I’m hopeful to get them in time to order Disney tickets but Xmas in July Miles are taking so long to post I’m not sure It’s going to fly


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just thought i should bring this (what is very sad for us) to everyone's attention. Was thinking i might redeem a few more cash miles for a Sobey's gift card and found this. We don't shop much at the Sobey's chain so it's (or rather it WAS) nice to have what we do buy  end up being "free" <sigh> 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ship the block last yet how long before er got the airmiles ? I’m hopeful to get them in time to order Disney tickets but Xmas in July Miles are taking so long to post I’m not sure It’s going to fly


*These historically don't post for at least 6 weeks after the END of the promo -- doesn't matter if you finish early, you'll still need to wait. 

My thinking is that those miles from Christmas in July *should* post before StB starts, they like to get one disaster cleaned up before starting a new one *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The last couple of years they posted the first of February.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I made a post on RFD today (mentioning about a poster seeing the promo cards at Shell) and there was no chatter or info.


----------



## ottawamom

We're leading the pack with info. Yay team Canadian DIS!


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Is the shell in napanee the store part a shell ? Everything in Kingston is circle k ? So frusturating bc man I could lean house in gato deals



Hi Tammy
Ok I have got to ask you.......
bc --means because right?
lean house in gato deals???

Thanks
Hugs
Mel

Mel who just figured out what FOMO means =Fear Of Missing Out.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> We're leading the pack with info. Yay team Canadian DIS!





ottawamom said:


> We're leading the pack with info. Yay team Canadian DIS!





bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tammy
> Ok I have got to ask you.......
> bc --means because right?
> lean house in gato deals???
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Mel who just figured out what FOMO means =Fear Of Missing Out.


----------



## Eveningsong




----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Mel who just figured out what FOMO means =Fear Of Missing Out.



*I've have to admit that I have cut & pasted things into Google to figure out what they mean! Our D-I-L's christmas list last year was full of cryptic phrases that I couldn't make any sense out of but i was too darned embarrassed to admit it *


----------



## Eveningsong

Eveningsong said:


> View attachment 449237


This is the card on the counter on the Shell Gas Station in Napanee, Ontario  Sorry I don't know how to straighten it.


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> This is the card on the counter on the Shell Gas Station in Napanee, Ontario  Sorry I don't know how to straighten it.



Thanks for taking the time to share 
Hugs
Mel






I was thinking maybe they plan to start a bit early as so many Canadians are now shopping on Black Friday online.


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking maybe they plan to start a bit early as so many Canadians are now shopping on Black Friday online.



It will be a waiting game.  I see Shell will not be a big  air mile point maker with only 5 bonus air miles for a 25 litre fill.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've have to admit that I have cut & pasted things into Google to figure out what they mean! Our D-I-L's christmas list last year was full of cryptic phrases that I couldn't make any sense out of but i was too darned embarrassed to admit it *


I have a son who works for the Federal Government now. Everything he says is an acronym.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I have a son who works for the Federal Government now. Everything he says is an acronym.



I work for my provincial government and we actually have a document we give to newhores with pages of the acronyms we use.

Edit - new hires, not whores lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I started a thread for Shop the Block .. just a bunch of placeholders at the moment but i had time right now!*

*I've also been gradually adding information to the thread about Redeeming Airmiles for Disney Land & World & Universal tickets and @Days In the Sun has been graciously adding historical data to a table for reference. If you can think of anything we should add, please pop over and make a post and I'll then populate the first page with information that can be referred to on an ongoing basis. We need to do everything we can to mitigate the effect of the exchange rate on our holidays!*


----------



## cari12

My Thanksgiving cumulative spend offer from  Safeway of spend $400 by Oct 13 get 160 AM posted this evening.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Make sure you check the math when you see miles posted. My Nike purchase was short 2 miles.  My pre-tax total was $320 (16 miles) x 2 (multiplier). They only gave me 15 x 2 for some reason. Anyways they just gave me the extra 2 miles. I know it's nothing big, but I mean c'mon. At least give me what I earned!  

Waiting for my 7x Mountain of Miles to post on that one! (112 miles).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Checked my account this morning and the airline ticket that I bought through Redtag posted.  I think I bought the ticket on October 1st and it posted on the 19th.  I earned 175 miles from Redtag plus what I got from Amex but I didn't even look to see what that was.  Amex should be around 100 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Interesting tidbit.

I changed my DS preference in AM from Dream to Cash using the app last evening (it was before 11pm). Got an email this morning saying that I changed it on November 1 (but I did it on Oct 31) and that it would take effect tomorrow (Nov 2) at 3am. When I make this change on the computer I don't have this kind of delay. If this is something new it will take longer to make the change-over. Anyone else have this happen or was it just a glitch.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Eveningsong said:


> View attachment 449237



The current Shell airmiles fuel deal 5am/25L ends November 13 so I'm thinking Shop the Block will start Thursday November 14.  Just a thought.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've cleared all of my outstanding receipts with miles on them! They have been posted to both accounts this week.  I think you'll them doing more of that next week with STB looming.


----------



## ottawamom

True to form, there's an opportunity to use some Cash AM and get AM back (Rexall today - Sunday) and AM Cash is not working! The cashiers at my store are really good and they will text me once it's back up and running. But Really!

Edit: back up and running at 12;00 noon

With the exception of my Flu shot notice AM, all my AM have also cleared this week. There must be something new coming...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *I started a thread for Shop the Block .. just a bunch of placeholders at the moment but i had time right now!*



Jacqueline...you do so much for us...Thank you for always being on the ball and get things going for us


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> True to form, there's an opportunity to use some Cash AM and get AM back (Rexall today - Sunday) and AM Cash is not working! The cashiers at my store are really good and they will text me once it's back up and running. But Really!
> 
> With the exception of my Flu shot notice AM, all my AM have also cleared this week. There must be something new coming...


I was at Rexall Belleville at 900 am today and air miles cash was working at this location.


----------



## bababear_50

Front page of Airmiles site

*SERVICE OUTAGE - AIR MILES eVOUCHERS*
The AIR MILES eVoucher site will be undergoing upgrades from 10 p.m. ET on November 5, until 8 a.m. ET on November 6. During this time, Collectors will not be able to use Miles towards eVouchers. Please note that as of 10 p.m. ET on November 5, the ability to gift eVouchers will be unavailable until further notice. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Front page of Airmiles site
> 
> *SERVICE OUTAGE - AIR MILES eVOUCHERS*
> The AIR MILES eVoucher site will be undergoing upgrades from 10 p.m. ET on November 5, until 8 a.m. ET on November 6. During this time, Collectors will not be able to use Miles towards eVouchers. Please note that as of 10 p.m. ET on November 5, the ability to gift eVouchers will be unavailable until further notice. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


*I wonder if this explains why i couldn't get a Sobey's eVoucher yesterday?*


----------



## ottawamom

Think maybe there was a breach of some sort?


----------



## bababear_50

My Chat re e-vouchers
Thanks for contacting AIR MILES. A representative will be with you shortly.4:37 PM
STEPHEN Connected 4:38 PM

STEPHEN Hello Melanie. How can I help?4:38 PM
MELANIE Hi I am looking for a bit of clarity re e vouchers,,see below
SERVICE OUTAGE - AIRMILES eVOUCHERS The AIR MILES eVoucher site will be undergoing upgrades from 10 p.m. ET on November 5, until 8 a.m. ET on November 6. During this time, Collectors will not be able to use Miles towards eVouchers. Please note that as of 10 p.m. ET on November 5, the ability to gift eVouchers will be unavailable until further notice. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

So is this all e vouchers including Starbucks and grocery stores
4:39 PM

STEPHEN Yes. The eVoucher site will be down for upgrades between 10pm on November 5 to 8am on November 6.
During that time you will not be able to get eVouchers.
Melanie, does that help in answering your question?
4:41 PM

MELANIE Does this mean after the Nov 5 I will not be able to give these vouchers to my son and granddaughter via email OR can I still print them and give them to them in person?4:41 PM


STEPHEN You won't be able to email it through the order process as which you are use to doing.4:42 PM
MELANIE the gifting part of the posted message is what I am not understanding going forward after the 5th Nov 4:43 PM

STEPHEN However, you can have it emailed to you and then you can forward it to them or continue printing and giving it to them.
Great question and thanks for asking.
4:43 PM

STEPHEN Yes, I hear you. It was a bit for us as well. We are currently transitioning it unto a new system but for now the gifting part will not be available.
Yes you can.
You got it.
4:44 PM

MELANIE thank-you for the clarification,,granddaughter and son live far away and it's nice to send them a treat once in awhile. thanks for your help 4:45 PM


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Happy Friday everyone. 
Just wondering if Jacqeuline posted this before but there's 1100 pages and I can't go through all of them to find out. 
Long story short, I need to replace my suitcase and was looking for an american Tourister type with the recessed wheels. I googles it and opened up a bunch of the links and I ended up on Canada luggage depot's site and they accept air miles at the usual 1 mile for every $20 spent and also have free shipping over $49.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> Just wondering if Jacqeuline posted this before but there's 1100 pages and I can't go through all of them to find out.
> Long story short, I need to replace my suitcase and was looking for an american Tourister type with the recessed wheels. I googles it and opened up a bunch of the links and I ended up on Canada luggage depot's site and they accept air miles at the usual 1 mile for every $20 spent and also have free shipping over $49.


*There are a couple of options for buying luggage! Here's the ones i would suggest:

Hudson's Bay -- they often have sales on luggage. Currently have a 2X multiplier, free shipping if you spend > $49 on their card or $99 on any card OR free pick-up in the store (there are 3 in our area) OR every single Friday is free shipping on any amount! 

Bentley -- again, lots of sales, free shipping over $49

And surprisingly -- Staples!*

*If you can wait till next week-ish when Shop the Block starts I can almost guarantee they will have a *coupon* that will be connected to online shopping and most stores will have multipliers as well*


----------



## flower_petals

My metro app has a 50 am for $50 spend this week.  Just a reminder to check the app if you shop there, as I tend to forget about it sometimes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pinkgurlshubby, also The Bay will likely have a 5x multiplier during STB as well.


----------



## tookie1000

has anyone had the Christmas in July promo post yet?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tookie1000 said:


> has anyone had the Christmas in July promo post yet?


*No mention of those miles yet. The deadline for them to post is November 25th but they usually like to have one big promo cleared up before another one launches so I'm expecting those miles to show up this week-ish*


----------



## bababear_50

Good deal on the buy 4 Movie passes for 495 airmiles
Till Dec 31 you get an extra Movie




*Cineplex Entertainment - Admit 1 (Package of 4) Plus an extra FREE General Admission*

It's never been easier to experience a great night out at the movies! With over 160 theatres housing more than 1,600 screens, Cineplex Entertainment theatres are located across Canada. As the largest exhibitor of 3D and IMAX projections and exclusively providing UltraAVX, everyone is sure to find what they are looking for at their next movie experience. Make your next movie night a Cineplex night.

*Limited time, while supplies last.

Enjoy a FREE movie on us!

Right now, get a FREE General Admission when you use Dream Miles for the Cineplex Entertainment 4 General Admission Package.

Ends December 31, 2019.*
The admit one certificate  is valid for 1 general admission.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am headed to Orlando in Jan,,staying at Disney's OKW (Old Key West Resort). I am giving the Disney Parks a skip this time around.
Yesterday we decided to go to UO/IOA for a one day visit, but I am worried that the parks will be super busy and we won't get to do much. Right now Undercover Tourist has the parks at 9/10 the whole week we are there.I am used to staying at Royal Pacific Resort and getting the Express Pass. Just too much money this trip.
I guess we could just wander around and take in the ambiance of the season.
I am  wondering if you can pre book anything special to do at UO and IOA?
I wonder if Harry Potter castle will have Christmas lights?
I found info on the Grinch and Friends character breakfast but the dates only go till the end of Dec,,,I wonder if this is a year round option and future dates will be posted soon?
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ng/the-grinch-and-friends-character-breakfast
I just hit the purchase button for tickets on airmiles,,.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I am headed to Orlando in Jan,,staying at Disney's OKW (Old Key West Resort). I am giving the Disney Parks a skip this time around.
> Yesterday we decided to go to UO/IOA for a one day visit, but I am worried that the parks will be super busy and we won't get to do much. Right now Undercover Tourist has the parks at 9/10 the whole week we are there.I am used to staying at Royal Pacific Resort and getting the Express Pass. Just too much money this trip.
> I guess we could just wander around and take in the ambiance of the season.
> I am  wondering if you can pre book anything special to do at UO and IOA?
> I wonder if Harry Potter castle will have Christmas lights?
> I found info on the Grinch and Friends character breakfast but the dates only go till the end of Dec,,,I wonder if this is a year round option and future dates will be posted soon?
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ng/the-grinch-and-friends-character-breakfast
> I just hit the purchase button for tickets on airmiles,,.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Grinch breakfast is only a holiday event.  There is a different character breakfast that goes at other times with the characters from the parade like minions, Simpsons, etc.

There is a projection show on Hogwarts at night.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Grinch breakfast is only a holiday event.  There is a different character breakfast that goes at other times with the characters from the parade like minions, Simpsons, etc.
> 
> There is a projection show on Hogwarts at night.



Thanks for taking the time to pass along this information.
Regards & Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I need to earn ~2000 miles before Dec 31st to keep my Onyx status.... I don't know if I can do it... but here's hoping...


----------



## ottawamom

Do you have a Rexall nearby? They are one of my best earning places.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did 6 $10 shops at Rexall on the weekend, very happy with my purchases and 300 airmiles to come.

One transaction threw me off, used CARP card for 20% Rexall OTC medication and it rang through at 30% off for CARP.  I recall this has happened once before.  Left me scrambling for tissue at the last minute but everything else went well.

@Donald - my hero, next Rexall survey coupon expiring December 10, 2019
https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_Coupon_2019_Oct25-Dec10.pdf


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> I need to earn ~2000 miles before Dec 31st to keep my Onyx status.... I don't know if I can do it... but here's hoping...



I was in the same boat.  I needed close to 4000 when I started really trying to earn again.  I now need 1085 miles to keep my onyx status.  I'm slowly plugging away at it.  Hopefully with the Shop the Block, another Blue Friday and some online shopping for xmas gifts  on cyber monday I will be able to hit it.  
I was just tooo busy earlier in the year to focus on Am.  So since Aug I have stepped it up...and have made some strides.  It's not as fast for me as I don't have a rexall near me.  But I'm still plugging away at them


----------



## Silvermist999

marcyleecorgan said:


> I need to earn ~2000 miles before Dec 31st to keep my Onyx status.... I don't know if I can do it... but here's hoping...



I need around 2000 miles to get my fourth WDW ticket.  I’m going to order the three tickets soon, but right now I’m not sure about that fourth ticket.  Even shop the block can’t help since I need the ticket in hand in time to book FP+s for our March break trip.  Any tips to get 2000 miles fast by mid December?!


----------



## ottawamom

Sign up for the Amex CC if you don't have one already. Or if you don't have a BMO M/C sign up for one of those if you haven't done it before.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I did 6 $10 shops at Rexall on the weekend, very happy with my purchases and 300 airmiles to come.
> 
> One transaction threw me off, used CARP card for 20% Rexall OTC medication and it rang threw at 30% off for CARP.  I recall this has happened once before.  Left me scrambling for tissue at the last minute but everything else went well.
> 
> @Donald - my hero, next Rexall survey coupon expiring December 10, 2019
> https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_Coupon_2019_Oct25-Dec10.pdf


*AWESOME haul! Thanks for the coupon link, i tried to complete the survey last week and the darned thing kept hanging on me so i gave up!
I've updated the link in the first post so if anyone needs the coupon it's easy to find*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Shell appears to have a new gift card offer starting today. 

*Gift Cards*
Offer valid November 4, 2019 through to January 5, 2020 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards:  Canada Vanilla Visa $100, Sony Canada PS3 $50, HBC Canada $50, Google Play $50, Canada Netflix $30, Canada Uber $25, Cabela's Canada $50, Xbox Game Pass Ultimate 3M $49.99. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. Maximum 500 Miles per Collector Account for this offer. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> Sign up for the Amex CC if you don't have one already. Or if you don't have a BMO M/C sign up for one of those if you haven't done it before.



I have both....I know I could just buy the fourth ticket but nothing beats getting it free, lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Could someone tell me please, will I be able to earn air miles when I use cash miles to pay for groceries?  I'm planning on stopping in at Metro this afternoon and using the Spend $50 get 50 bonus air miles.  But can I then turn around and pay that $50 out of my cash miles and still get the 50 bonus miles for spending $50?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone tell me please, will I be able to earn air miles when I use cash miles to pay for groceries?  I'm planning on stopping in at Metro this afternoon and using the Spend $50 get 50 bonus air miles.  But can I then turn around and pay that $50 out of my cash miles and still get the 50 bonus miles for spending $50?



I've done this many times during the Metro "use 95 get xx airmiles" events using personal threshold spends (spend $5 get 5 airmiles), personal product offers and in-store offers and always receive all airmiles paying almost nothing ie just going over the $10 amount.  However haven't done it since the spring I think so I suggest best to wait for a second confirmation.


----------



## marchingstar

Silvermist999 said:


> I need around 2000 miles to get my fourth WDW ticket.  I’m going to order the three tickets soon, but right now I’m not sure about that fourth ticket.  Even shop the block can’t help since I need the ticket in hand in time to book FP+s for our March break trip.  Any tips to get 2000 miles fast by mid December?!



Big food bank donation next blue friday? 

No guarantees when that will happen.

Add in some rexall stops on the double coupon days and you might get to 2000. I would stock up on nonperishables at the drug store (laundry detergent, vitamins, toilet paper, toiletries...) and do a few trips.

You'll probably spend more $ than usual, but since you'll be building up a big supply of household needs, you should be under budget for the next few months.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Did anyone in our group win the round up contest?  There were a lot of prizes, I was hoping someone here would get lucky!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> I've done this many times during the Metro "use 95 get xx airmiles" events using personal threshold spends (spend $5 get 5 airmiles), personal product offers and in-store offers and always receive all airmiles paying almost nothing ie just going over the $10 amount.  However haven't done it since the spring I think so I suggest best to wait for a second confirmation.



I decided to give it a try anyways since I had groceries I needed to purchase.  I'm happy to report it worked just fine.  I received the 50 bonus miles for spending $50 as well as the base miles and bonus miles in the Metro app.  I paid $50 through my cash miles (earned 67 miles total) and paid the rest ($3.34) on debit.  I will now take $50 out of our grocery money and put that aside for a future vacation.  Likely in 5 years - maybe 3.  That's the first money to be put aside using cash miles!

Thanks so much Days in the Sun!


----------



## bababear_50

Last Christmas at our family gift exchange I gave a $25.00 Esso Gift Card with a few winter car accessories,,and it was very popular!
Shell just sent me a spend $25.00 on car wash and get 100 airmiles offer,,BUT when I click the link I think it is open to everyone.



https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...vanity-aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuc2hlbGwuY2EvY2Fyd2FzaA
Offer valid October 16, 2019 through to December 15, 2019 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB and BC only (excluding Shell Flying J locations. Spend a minimum of $25 on any Carwash products in a single transaction and get 100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles. Maximum of 5 transactions per day, maximum 1500 Bonus Miles per Collector Account for this offer. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Got back Sunday from a most enjoyable holiday and it's going to take some time to catch up. 

I have an answer to a question I believe I saw asked on this thread.  I could be wrong but never hurts to give some information anyways.  I ordered some of the Universal 'buy 2 days, get 3 days free' tickets from Airmiles.  I upgraded one of the passes to a Annual Preferred pass, mostly for the discounts.  The value they gave me for the promo ticket was $284.99.  The Annual Pass was $394.99.  I paid $117.15 out of pocket.  With the discounts from the Annual Pass I'm certain I got my value back.  
Going a bit further, each pass cost me 3750 AM's so if I'm doing my math right my point value is just over 13 cents (3750 divided by $284.99).  That would be in US as well so wouldn't that make it approximately 17 cents Canadian?  Not bad if my calculations are correct.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> Do you have a Rexall nearby? They are one of my best earning places.


I do but what would I buy there?  We use solid shampoo bars, we don't wear fragrance or cosmetics, my husband keeps his beard long, I make my own cleaning supplies... we don't have any family to buy gifts for, and we don't use gift cards.


----------



## DizzyDis

marcyleecorgan said:


> I do but what would I buy there?  We use solid shampoo bars, we don't wear fragrance or cosmetics, my husband keeps his beard long, I make my own cleaning supplies... we don't have any family to buy gifts for, and we don't use gift cards.


Some of the ones near us have groceries, so we buy milk and cheese of it is on sale, even bread, crackers, cereal. With 2 kids that eat a ton, I can usually do $50 of groceries and get their bonus offers when they have them.


----------



## ottawamom

If you're really wanting the AM then purchasing some of the items listed above that DizzyDis mentioned is a great way to rack up the miles if you wait until there is an email and website coupon. Spend $50 get 200AM. It's a really good return.


----------



## hdrolfe

marcyleecorgan said:


> I do but what would I buy there?  We use solid shampoo bars, we don't wear fragrance or cosmetics, my husband keeps his beard long, I make my own cleaning supplies... we don't have any family to buy gifts for, and we don't use gift cards.



I'd agree with the groceries, milk, cheese & bread are often on sale, TP and paper towels, toothbrushes? I often buy travel sized items like sunscreen as I like to travel with only carry on. Some are now selling M&M frozen items as well. If you can do the $50 for 200 AM, it is a really good return.


----------



## ElCray

DizzyDis said:


> Some of the ones near us have groceries, so we buy milk and cheese of it is on sale, even bread, crackers, cereal. With 2 kids that eat a ton, I can usually do $50 of groceries and get their bonus offers when they have them.


Good suggestions. I second toilet paper and paper towels. marcyleecorgan, I would also suggest:
- q-tips,
- band-aids,
- over-the-counter meds (such as pain relievers and cold medication),
- Epsom salts (between $10-12 a jug so that adds up really fast).

I only buy these items for the $50 offer if they are on sale for a good price.


----------



## marchingstar

My only other drug store idea: do you donate to the foodbank? Toothpaste and toothbrushes, menstrual products, sunscreen, soap, and other basic hygiene products are always very well received.

but at the end of the day, if you just don't typically buy products that Rexall sells, I would say it doesn't matter how great the return on miles...it's not worth your money.


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> ....at the end of the day, if you just don't typically buy products that Rexall sells, I would say it doesn't matter how great the return on miles...it's not worth your money.


That is how I feel. Rexall isn't anywhere near me. It has to be a _great_ deal, AND I have to be going in that direction for me to bite. It's a lot like the _PC Flashfood_. There are great things to buy, but if I'm not in the vicinity, it isn't worth my gas to order from them. If I am....I'm all over the deals that work for my family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> but at the end of the day, if you just don't typically buy products that Rexall sells, I would say it doesn't matter how great the return on miles...it's not worth your money.


*THIS!!! That goes for any purchases, including that bigger size of _____ (insert whatever some fast food location is trying to push on you) One of hubby's favourite phrases is "We can't afford to save that much" We never buy anything strictly for miles (other than that time Metro had those philly cheesecake thingees that were too good!!) and it has to meet a few criteria before i will buy it*

*Is it over a 1:1 ratio?*
*Is it something that will get used before it expires?*
*Do we have room to store it? (things like paper towel & toilet paper can get squished into smaller spaces than say 10 boxes of cereal!)*
*Can we truly afford to spend that much right now? (we spent far too many years over-extended and we're too old to play catch-up)*
*Are we pushing to meet a goal and will those miles let us meet it in "time"? (car rental, hotel stay, flights..)*
*Do I have the time/energy to make the trip to ________ (insert store that has the promo)*
*We all have our own guidelines to follow but it should come right down to can we afford to chase the miles???
*


----------



## bababear_50

Just My Opinion on getting to ONYX level.
All that I've ever used it for is to get a few dream rewards 20% cheaper,,lately they have not offered many Airmiles events exclusives as they used to.
Personal shopper always comes out with a super high price quote for me.
It's not really that important to me.
Hugs
Mel

I do make a lot of Food Bank donations though.
Current status (until December 31, 2020)
Onyx
You've collected:
31,943*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just My Opinion on getting to ONYX level.
> All that I've ever used it for is to get a few dream rewards 20% cheaper,,lately they have not offered many Airmiles events exclusives as they used to.
> Personal shopper always comes out with a super high price quote for me.
> It's not really that important to me.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> I do make a lot of Food Bank donations though.
> Current status (until December 31, 2020)
> Onyx
> You've collected:
> 31,943*
> Miles this year
> *Updated weekly each Sunday


Holy cow......you've earned 31K miles this year?


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Holy cow......you've earned 31K miles this year?


Yeah,,I was kind of shocked myself when I looked,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Here are my thoughts on the Personal Shopper program.  When I found out I could use it to obtain items not listed in Air Mile's rewards site, I fell in love with it.  Shortly after we got back home and into the swing of things my husband & I decided to start saving all our miles again for a big trip in 3-5 years.  That started a month long debate of cash vs dream miles in my head.  I had a hard time deciding.  I switched my husband's miles to cash and thought I would leave mine on dream.  Chances are we will go on a cruise and I thought I would use dream miles to pay for most of the cost and my husband's cash miles for things like the taxes/port fees/deposit and other items.

Then I looked back at the items I purchased with dream miles over the past two years and made up a spreadsheet to see if I had been saving as cash miles and put the money aside to make the purchases myself, how much it would have cost for those items.  Costs include taxes and converted into CAN if needed.

My card
A's computer = cost 14,560 miles (those miles worth $1,530 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,467.87.  Would have saved $62
My computer = 21,475 miles (worth $2,260 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,807.87 - would have saved $452.13 (huge!  enough to pay for the 2 hard drives I bought OOP)
Samsung S5E tablet = 6,064 miles (worth $630 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Tablet cost $621.49 - would have saved $8.51
2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at 10 every 95 cash miles) ticket CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
1 Gatorland AP = 700 miles (worth $70 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $64 - would have saved $6

My husband's card
 2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
4 Universal Studio tickets = 20,550 miles (worth $2,160 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $1,931.88 - would have saved $228.12

A's computer and the Samsung tablet were purchased on the rewards site, hence the low savings as Air Miles gets these in bulk and charge less miles.
Everything else was purchased through the Personal Shopper program.   The Gatorland AP savings surprises me at being so low.  The biggest difference was my computer and the Universal tickets.  Unfortunately the Universal tickets were not on the reward site when I ordered them.

All together, if I had saved cash miles; put the money aside and purchased the items on my own, I would be ahead $807.  Who would have thunk?  While I still think the personal shopper program is good and love that Air Miles offers this program, I have decided for my next round of collecting that I will not use it.  I switched my account to cash as well.  I'll just keep "cashing out" and put the money in our vacation account.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> All together, if I had saved cash miles; put the money aside and purchased the items on my own, I would be ahead $807.  Who would have thunk?  While I still think the personal shopper program is good and love that Air Miles offers this program, I have decided for my next round of collecting that I will not use it.  I switched my account to cash as well.  I'll just keep "cashing out" and put the money in our vacation account.



I would do the same, except I'm further down the track with saving for a big vacation. My dream account has a big pile, and I feel like if I switch to cash now I'm splitting my earning...so I'm going to keep adding to the dream account until I can cash out a huge pile. My plan has been a disney cruise, but it might also work to use the points for a disney hotel now that it's an option. In any case, I'll need a solid 5-figure air miles balance, so I guess I'm sticking on the dream train for a while longer.

I'm going to switch my wife's card to cash miles and cash $$ out that way, though.


----------



## marchingstar

A question for those of you who are earning cash miles right now...do you earn miles when you 'pay' with cash miles?

Say I'm spending 100$ at Safeway, and it's Blue Friday so my 100$ shop should net 500 miles. If I pay with cash miles, will I still earn that same 500 miles? 

I'm asking because with PC points I wouldn't earn the same amount (bonus on specific product, yes, base/bonus points for $$ spent, no).


----------



## ottawamom

However you pay for your groceries is independent of the Airmiles you earn on the purchase. The AM you earn are yours no matter what payment method you use to pay for the groceries. The one exception is if the store has an offer to use 95 Cash AM get 25 AM (or something) then you would actually earn more AM for using your Cash AM


----------



## TammyLynn33

Mel
Where do you find what you’ve earned throughout the year? I only see what I currently have ?
Thanks xo


QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 61237265, member: 138340"]
Just My Opinion on getting to ONYX level.
All that I've ever used it for is to get a few dream rewards 20% cheaper,,lately they have not offered many Airmiles events exclusives as they used to.
Personal shopper always comes out with a super high price quote for me.
It's not really that important to me.
Hugs
Mel

I do make a lot of Food Bank donations though.
Current status (until December 31, 2020)
Onyx
You've collected:
31,943*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday




[/QUOTE]


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1336932

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1336928
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1336934

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1336964
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Tammy
when you log into your airmiles account click on *Your Status* next to your profile
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Check out the cheese advent calendar in Sobey's flyer!  I think I might purchase 3 of these.  One for my Dad, one for my husband & I, one for my brother.


----------



## osully

marchingstar said:


> A question for those of you who are earning cash miles right now...do you earn miles when you 'pay' with cash miles?
> 
> Say I'm spending 100$ at Safeway, and it's Blue Friday so my 100$ shop should net 500 miles. If I pay with cash miles, will I still earn that same 500 miles?
> 
> I'm asking because with PC points I wouldn't earn the same amount (bonus on specific product, yes, base/bonus points for $$ spent, no).


Yes you do!


----------



## osully

Disney Addicted said:


> Check out the cheese advent calendar in Sobey's flyer!  I think I might purchase 3 of these.  One for my Dad, one for my husband & I, one for my brother.


I need to pick up the Reese’s calendar for my husband! We found it at Sobeys on clearance 1 week into December and he said he needs it every year LOL!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> Where do you find what you’ve earned throughout the year? I only see what I currently have ?
> Thanks xo



*you can also click on the drop down menu at the top right of your transaction records and select specific months or the last 12 months *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Between mine and DH's card, I've earned almost 18,000 this year.  I was actually shocked at that number since I have been utilizing the PC Optimum program this year as well.  I've accumulated $1200 in WDW gift cards, so I guess I've had a pretty productive year all around!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Has anyone booked a hotel using AM and cancelled? What about car rental?  Do you get all your points back if you cancel before the deadline (for the ones that offer free cancellation).  How long until your points are back in your account?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Here are my thoughts on the Personal Shopper program.  When I found out I could use it to obtain items not listed in Air Mile's rewards site, I fell in love with it.  Shortly after we got back home and into the swing of things my husband & I decided to start saving all our miles again for a big trip in 3-5 years.  That started a month long debate of cash vs dream miles in my head.  I had a hard time deciding.  I switched my husband's miles to cash and thought I would leave mine on dream.  Chances are we will go on a cruise and I thought I would use dream miles to pay for most of the cost and my husband's cash miles for things like the taxes/port fees/deposit and other items.
> 
> Then I looked back at the items I purchased with dream miles over the past two years and made up a spreadsheet to see if I had been saving as cash miles and put the money aside to make the purchases myself, how much it would have cost for those items.  Costs include taxes and converted into CAN if needed.
> 
> My card
> A's computer = cost 14,560 miles (those miles worth $1,530 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,467.87.  Would have saved $62
> My computer = 21,475 miles (worth $2,260 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,807.87 - would have saved $452.13 (huge!  enough to pay for the 2 hard drives I bought OOP)
> Samsung S5E tablet = 6,064 miles (worth $630 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Tablet cost $621.49 - would have saved $8.51
> 2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at 10 every 95 cash miles) ticket CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
> 1 Gatorland AP = 700 miles (worth $70 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $64 - would have saved $6
> 
> My husband's card
> 2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
> 4 Universal Studio tickets = 20,550 miles (worth $2,160 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $1,931.88 - would have saved $228.12
> 
> A's computer and the Samsung tablet were purchased on the rewards site, hence the low savings as Air Miles gets these in bulk and charge less miles.
> Everything else was purchased through the Personal Shopper program.   The Gatorland AP savings surprises me at being so low.  The biggest difference was my computer and the Universal tickets.  Unfortunately the Universal tickets were not on the reward site when I ordered them.
> 
> All together, if I had saved cash miles; put the money aside and purchased the items on my own, I would be ahead $807.  Who would have thunk?  While I still think the personal shopper program is good and love that Air Miles offers this program, I have decided for my next round of collecting that I will not use it.  I switched my account to cash as well.  I'll just keep "cashing out" and put the money in our vacation account.


It's all together possible that I'm misunderstanding your point here.....I'm still on day light savings time.  If what you mean is what I'm reading you are saying that if you had paid OOP for all that stuff you would have saved $800 over the AM conversion math.   My feeling on that is that there is no AM math.  You earned miles on your gas, groceries etc....all stuff you have to buy anyway.....therefore all the computers etc. were totally free regardless of the amount of miles to redeem.  I just don't believe in attaching a dollar value to the miles on a redemption.  I think for some it's a bit of a hot button topic but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys, personal offer single use.  We have on all our accounts.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I like that offer!  Double dip with airmilesshops / STB


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> It's all together possible that I'm misunderstanding your point here.....I'm still on day light savings time.  If what you mean is what I'm reading you are saying that if you had paid OOP for all that stuff you would have saved $800 over the AM conversion math.   My feeling on that is that there is no AM math.  You earned miles on your gas, groceries etc....all stuff you have to buy anyway.....therefore all the computers etc. were totally free regardless of the amount of miles to redeem.  I just don't believe in attaching a dollar value to the miles on a redemption.  I think for some it's a bit of a hot button topic but that's just my opinion.


*THIS!! Following my post from yesterday that outlined our criteria for collecting the miles, we never earn miles strictly for getting the miles so EVERY.SINGLE.THING. we redeem miles for we consider to be 100% FREE. All of the "things" we've received have been things that we would either never actually buy or we got them much sooner than we would be able to afford to buy outright. Every time i turn up the volume on my sound bar on the TV so i can FEEL the movies in my chest, I giggle inwardly because it was free (I've also been known to say, a few too many times, to hubby "NICE SOUND BAR"), every time i make a batch of bread, or 15 dozen cookies at once I thank the AM gods that I no longer get an entire upper body work-out thanks to Max the Mighty Mixer. Our upcoming trip to Disney has more frills that we would normally get because, well, FREE! Staying overnight in the Sheraton Gateway the night before our flight so we don't need to leave the house at 3 am.  Would be normally buy tickets? Yes, but not the 10 day hopper i got thru the Personal Shopper, we would have gone with a 5 day more than likely.*

*We also don't use what hubby calls the "shell game" with our miles to use cash miles for whatever we're buying and then telling ourselves we got the gift card or put the money into a vacation fund for 2 reasons: doesn't work with our all-in-one bank account and that doesn't mean things were free! (Excuse me while i slip into PC mode for a bit since it's the same thing: we redeem those points for things we would NEVER buy. Last year my Birthday fell on Black Friday and Zehrs had a no-tax day PLUS the Instant Pot was on sale. I'd been coveting that for a long time so decided it would make a great B-Day gift to me!) We also rarely buy gift cards when they have miles attached UNLESS it's part of a big promo like StB or MM because we don't like to have a bunch of money tied up for any length of time.

ALRIGHT, time for the Duck to get down off her soap box! I know my views are not in line with a lot of you but you know what? That's OK! We're all here for the same reason .. to find hints & tips to help us get the most miles with the smallest outlay of cash!!!!*


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> It's all together possible that I'm misunderstanding your point here.....I'm still on day light savings time.  If what you mean is what I'm reading you are saying that if you had paid OOP for all that stuff you would have saved $800 over the AM conversion math.   My feeling on that is that there is no AM math.  You earned miles on your gas, groceries etc....all stuff you have to buy anyway.....therefore all the computers etc. were totally free regardless of the amount of miles to redeem.  I just don't believe in attaching a dollar value to the miles on a redemption.  I think for some it's a bit of a hot button topic but that's just my opinion.



I totally agree, air miles are worth it when they’re rewards for the things we all already buy. I sometimes change my spending pattern for air miles (stocking up on something because it’s blue friday), but I don’t buy products I wouldn’t otherwise get just for the miles. 

I think what Disney Addicted was saying, though, is that the miles would have been worth more as cash miles used to buy things outright rather than dream miles used to redeem for specific merchandise? I think the only way to figure that out is to price products out, and overall it would have been 800$ cheaper to redeem cash miles for the same products instead of dreamm


----------



## youngdeb12

We've changed our rewards earning over the past year while saving for our trip to the World in January.  We've added primarily cash back credit cards for our grocery/gas purchases since the reward is greater than what we earn with the BMO World Elite.  I would love for everything to pay me in cash so that there's more flexibility in where I can redeem, but since we earn the majority of our Air Miles through our BMO CC and promotions, there are few places we are able to redeem our cash miles.  Our Rexall here in town has very little for merchandise - it is primarily a compounding pharmacy, and we try and get most of our gas at Superstore since the rewards return between our other cards and the PC Optimum points we receive there is better than at Shell.  We don't have a grocery store in our city of 80,000 that gives Air Miles...  We generally stock pile our Air Miles and then use them to book flights for everyone or theme park tickets.  The way we spend, we treat the miles as a bonus to our already usual purchases and fit them in to our travel plans as best we can.  We have never redeemed for merchandise and likely never will.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since back from Mexico where we signed up for Aeroplan miles, I have occasionally shopped through their estore portal when they have multipliers on.

I just did my Clinique order for 5x the miles vs. doing it through the AM Shops portal as I would only earn 1 mile for a $22 purchase.  Also, I'm going to be ordering clothes from Mark's for Christmas, but they are not an air miles partner. But, they are on the Aeroplan portal.

I know it takes lots of miles to get anywhere with Aeroplan, but just keep it in the back of your mind if you find you can't earn through the AM Shops portal.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys, personal offer single use.  We have on all our accounts.
> 
> View attachment 450670





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I like that offer!  Double dip with airmilesshops / STB



Hey, that's great!  Thanks for pointing that out.  I just check and I have it as well.  Those cover Sport Chek and I just found out Sport Chek started a sale today.  The running shoes I have been putting off purchasing are on sale.  I can get 60 miles on these gift cards, then use the gift cards to buy the runners at Sport Chek.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Since back from Mexico where we signed up for Aeroplan miles, I have occasionally shopped through their estore portal when they have multipliers on.
> 
> I just did my Clinique order for 5x the miles vs. doing it through the AM Shops portal as I would only earn 1 mile for a $22 purchase.  Also, I'm going to be ordering clothes from Mark's for Christmas, but they are not an air miles partner. But, they are on the Aeroplan portal.
> 
> I know it takes lots of miles to get anywhere with Aeroplan, but just keep it in the back of your mind if you find you can't earn through the AM Shops portal.



Aeroplan also has gift cards (and sometimes they go on sale). I used the miles I had to get some old Navy gift cards for back to school shopping since I know it would take me way too long to save up for a flight. Mine are only earned through my few Air Canada flights I pay for (rather than using airmiles) and doing surveys.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I know this has been discussed here before, but my mind is drawing a blank.

Can I purchase Sobeys gift cards in-store with Cash miles?


----------



## Disney Addicted

dancin Disney style said:


> It's all together possible that I'm misunderstanding your point here.....I'm still on day light savings time.  If what you mean is what I'm reading you are saying that if you had paid OOP for all that stuff you would have saved $800 over the AM conversion math.   My feeling on that is that there is no AM math.  You earned miles on your gas, groceries etc....all stuff you have to buy anyway.....therefore all the computers etc. were totally free regardless of the amount of miles to redeem.  I just don't believe in attaching a dollar value to the miles on a redemption.  I think for some it's a bit of a hot button topic but that's just my opinion.





marchingstar said:


> I think what Disney Addicted was saying, though, is that the miles would have been worth more as cash miles used to buy things outright rather than dream miles used to redeem for specific merchandise? I think the only way to figure that out is to price products out, and overall it would have been 800$ cheaper to redeem cash miles for the same products instead of dreamm



Yes - this!   My post was rather lengthy and rambly though - sorry!  I meant that if instead of dream miles I collected cash miles and put the cash aside and then used that cash to buy those items, I would have had an extra $800 for whatever I wanted.  Dream or Cash miles either way - all that was free.  I just would have had extra money for more free stuff.

By no means am I saying anyone should buy stuff just to get the miles (or PC Points), and I try my best not to do that..

I'm happy with the products I received and that post was not a complaint!  I just got curious how it would have worked out if I collected the cash miles and put the money aside.  Now that I did that comparison and know "cashing out" will work better for us - this is what I'll be doing for the next 3-5 years.  This "cashing out" (or whatever it's called) method is not for everyone.  You really need to be able to put that money aside; save it and not spend it!  Since we don't know exactly WHAT we want to do in 3-5 years (beyond a vacation) this method will work for us.  Every now and then I will "cash out" $10 worth of cash miles by paying groceries with it; take that money out of our grocery fund and put it into a completely separate Vacation bank account not attached to our debit cards so we're not tempted to "borrow" from it.  If we end up changing our minds in 3-5 years on a vacation (ha ha, I doubt that!) then we will have the cash for something else instead.



youngdeb12 said:


> We've changed our rewards earning over the past year while saving for our trip to the World in January.  We've added primarily cash back credit cards for our grocery/gas purchases since the reward is greater than what we earn with the BMO World Elite.  I would love for everything to pay me in cash so that there's more flexibility in where I can redeem, but since we earn the majority of our Air Miles through our BMO CC and promotions, there are few places we are able to redeem our cash miles.  Our Rexall here in town has very little for merchandise - it is primarily a compounding pharmacy, and we try and get most of our gas at Superstore since the rewards return between our other cards and the PC Optimum points we receive there is better than at Shell.  We don't have a grocery store in our city of 80,000 that gives Air Miles...  We generally stock pile our Air Miles and then use them to book flights for everyone or theme park tickets.  The way we spend, we treat the miles as a bonus to our already usual purchases and fit them in to our travel plans as best we can.  We have never redeemed for merchandise and likely never will.



Yes, this cashing out method only works for us because we have a Metro in town; a Foodland a few minutes drive; and a Sobey's within 20 minutes drive.  If we didn't have the grocery stores to cash out at during sales then I would keep collecting our miles as Dream miles.  I loved all the tickets I was able to get for our last trip.  Though merchandise would still tempt me every now and then.  My son's computer and my husband's tablet was a good deal!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday FLyer updates are completed in the first post and here are the ones not already provided by Mel

Early blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-Op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer*
*Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I know this has been discussed here before, but my mind is drawing a blank.
> 
> Can I purchase Sobeys gift cards in-store with Cash miles?


*Nope, you can't redeem cash miles for any in-store gift cards anymore. Until about a week ago you were able to get e-vouchers for the Sobey's chain of stores but those just disappeared 


AKKKK i just checked and they updated the Cash Miles section of the website and they're BACK!*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Sometimes there are cash mile specials but we will keep you in the loop on those!

I saw the Spend $100/100 AM coupon for the weekend. Working on a list... may go to 2 different stores and max my earnings because the cashiers dont often let me have two orders in the same day. But it's been a few weeks so we are getting creative meal planning ( that sadly has included candy as a food group) AND the husband has more diet recommendations from his Dr so its shopping I go, its AM s I earn!  Yes I just ruined a Disney classic song there. Meh


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, you can't redeem cash miles for any in-store gift cards anymore. Until about a week ago you were able to get e-vouchers for the Sobey's chain of stores but those just disappeared
> 
> 
> AKKKK i just checked and they updated the Cash Miles section of the website and they're BACK!*



it would be so nice if they added disney as a possible e-voucher...cut out the middle step!

that would be a real leg up on PC points for me.


----------



## osully

I’ve been slacking this year compared to 2017 & 2018! Only earned 8223AM this year. Once we had enough miles to book flights & hotel for our Disney trip this year I stopped going to Sobeys / Rexall specifically to get miles. 

Husband has earned 2372AM and I cashed in almost all of those for Starbucks gift card $ for our upcoming Disney trip! Yes that’s a lot of Starbucks LOL - and almost all those miles came from last year’s STB.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Here are my thoughts on the Personal Shopper program.  When I found out I could use it to obtain items not listed in Air Mile's rewards site, I fell in love with it.  Shortly after we got back home and into the swing of things my husband & I decided to start saving all our miles again for a big trip in 3-5 years.  That started a month long debate of cash vs dream miles in my head.  I had a hard time deciding.  I switched my husband's miles to cash and thought I would leave mine on dream.  Chances are we will go on a cruise and I thought I would use dream miles to pay for most of the cost and my husband's cash miles for things like the taxes/port fees/deposit and other items.
> 
> Then I looked back at the items I purchased with dream miles over the past two years and made up a spreadsheet to see if I had been saving as cash miles and put the money aside to make the purchases myself, how much it would have cost for those items.  Costs include taxes and converted into CAN if needed.
> 
> My card
> A's computer = cost 14,560 miles (those miles worth $1,530 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,467.87.  Would have saved $62
> My computer = 21,475 miles (worth $2,260 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Computer cost $1,807.87 - would have saved $452.13 (huge!  enough to pay for the 2 hard drives I bought OOP)
> Samsung S5E tablet = 6,064 miles (worth $630 at $10 every 95 cash miles).  Tablet cost $621.49 - would have saved $8.51
> 2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at 10 every 95 cash miles) ticket CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
> 1 Gatorland AP = 700 miles (worth $70 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $64 - would have saved $6
> 
> My husband's card
> 2 MNSSHP tickets = 2,400 miles (worth $250 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $224.8 - would have saved 25.33
> 4 Universal Studio tickets = 20,550 miles (worth $2,160 at $10 every 95 cash miles) CAN cost $1,931.88 - would have saved $228.12
> 
> A's computer and the Samsung tablet were purchased on the rewards site, hence the low savings as Air Miles gets these in bulk and charge less miles.
> Everything else was purchased through the Personal Shopper program.   The Gatorland AP savings surprises me at being so low.  The biggest difference was my computer and the Universal tickets.  Unfortunately the Universal tickets were not on the reward site when I ordered them.
> 
> All together, if I had saved cash miles; put the money aside and purchased the items on my own, I would be ahead $807.  Who would have thunk?  While I still think the personal shopper program is good and love that Air Miles offers this program, I have decided for my next round of collecting that I will not use it.  I switched my account to cash as well.  I'll just keep "cashing out" and put the money in our vacation account.



Thank you for sharing this, I always like to know where there is value.  I do however like the availability of the personal shopper option as I feel my airmiles are less likely to get stuck in "dream land".  

While not personal shopper, I thought I'd add the current airmiles WDW Canadian ticket values (as used as the actual tickets) compared to purchasing WDW Canadian base tickets.   I will repost in the airmiles ticket thread but just wanted to post here to show there is some value in purchasing WDW tickets over cash airmiles, depending on when you go.

*Airmiles 5 day Cdn WDW adult flex* = cost 4725 miles (worth $497.37 at $10 every 95 airmiles).  Exchange when first came out 1.33 (now 1.32) = $497.37/1.33=$373.96USD.  Current 5 day Cdn Wdw base ticket value ($352.86Usd low season - $483.36Usd high season). *Lowest season loss using airmiles $28.06Cdn, highest season gain using airmiles $145.50Cdn.


Airmiles 7 day Cdn WDW adult flex* = cost 4850 miles (worth $510.05 at $10 every 95 airmiles).  Exchange when first came out 1.33 (now 1.32) = $510.05/1.33=$383.85USD.  Current 7 day Cdn Wdw base ticket value ($364.90Usd low season - $492.75Usd high season). *Lowest season loss using airmiles $25.20Cdn, highest season gain using airmiles $144.83Cdn *


​​


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *AKKKK i just checked and they updated the Cash Miles section of the website and they're BACK!*



I don't understand the Sobey's evouchers.  Is there anything you can do with these different from redeeming in-store?  I'm reading they exclude gift card purchases:

*"Grocery Gift Cards* can be used for all in-store purchases except third party gift cards, corporate gift cards, Safeway fuel or as prohibited by law. "


----------



## ottawamom

The only thing I can think of now, is that you can give the e-voucher to someone else as a gift for them to use instead of handing them access to your cash miles for redemption.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I don't understand the Sobey's evouchers.  Is there anything you can do with these different from redeeming in-store?  I'm reading they exclude gift card purchases:
> 
> *"Grocery Gift Cards* can be used for all in-store purchases except third party gift cards, corporate gift cards, Safeway fuel or as prohibited by law. "





ottawamom said:


> The only thing I can think of now, is that you can give the e-voucher to someone else as a gift for them to use instead of handing them access to your cash miles for redemption.


*I like having one stored on my phone for the days I'm in Toronto and want to grab a snack or something from my loaded offers. We don't load up on the gift cards when they're part of a promo because that requires actually PAYING for the darned things and we rarely shop there! This gives me the ability to get something that costs less than the $10 i need to use my cash miles IN the store and suits me perfectly. I don't need to use the entire gift card at once.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> The only thing I can think of now, is that you can give the e-voucher to someone else as a gift for them to use instead of handing them access to your cash miles for redemption.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I like having one stored on my phone for the days I'm in Toronto and want to grab a snack or something from my loaded offers. We don't load up on the gift cards when they're part of a promo because that requires actually PAYING for the darned things and we rarely shop there! This gives me the ability to get something that costs less than the $10 i need to use my cash miles IN the store and suits me perfectly. I don't need to use the entire gift card at once.*



Ahh, thank you both, makes a lot of sense.  I stock up on Sobeys giftcards so doesn't help me at the moment.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Son just forwarded me a Shell one day email exclusive offer he just received.  He is not GO+, actually uses transit so only gas he uses is if I scan his card occasionally. Looks like it's good for multiple transactions  which is different from Shell GO+ offers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic: What do you guys use to post photos on here? Photobucket?


----------



## Raimiette

Just checked my account.  I have earned 14,115 miles this year which is my highest yearly amount to date but it does include 3,000 in bonus miles from opening a BMO AM World Elite card which I am going to cancel before the year is up so really only 11,115 actually earned (still my best lol).

They do seem to be scaling back the points though.  I'm not sure if I want to keep it up into next year or not.  Going to play it by ear I suppose.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Days In the Sun said:


> Son just forwarded me a Shell one day email exclusive offer he just received.  He is not GO+, actually uses transit so only gas he uses is if I scan his card occasionally. Looks like it's good for multiple transactions  which is different from Shell GO+ offers.
> 
> View attachment 450976


I got this too!  I'm so excited, I've been jealous of the Go+ offers!  Will need to make sure both cars need gas that day!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic: What do you guys use to post photos on here? Photobucket?


*I'm generally very lazy (or as i like to say, I look for the easiest way to do things  ) so mainly I use the simple "Right click, copy, right click, paste" method! I also make really good use of the "snip" tool in Windows! Then use the right click paste to plunk it down here!!
If i want to add a picture from my phone (usually a screenshot!) or that's on my computer I'll use that little "attach files" button at the bottom left of the reply box.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

CanadianKrista said:


> I got this too!  I'm so excited, I've been jealous of the Go+ offers!  Will need to make sure both cars need gas that day!



Yes, I was excited too, trying to help him get to Onyx.  No need to be jealous of GO+, honestly, I'm the one with GO+ and the rest of my family gets more and better Shell offers.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic: What do you guys use to post photos on here? Photobucket?



I don't post photos but like @Donald - my hero I regularly use the Windows snipping tool to post images from my screen like the Shell one above.  I have pinned it to the Taskbar at the bottom of the screen, it is so easy to just cut and paste.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm generally very lazy (or as i like to say, I look for the easiest way to do things  ) so mainly I use the simple "Right click, copy, right click, paste" method! I also make really good use of the "snip" tool in Windows! Then use the right click paste to plunk it down here!!
> If i want to add a picture from my phone (usually a screenshot!) or that's on my computer I'll use that little "attach files" button at the bottom left of the reply box.*



I can't picture you as lazy, I think that's a lie.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I don't post photos but like @Donald - my hero I regularly use the Windows snipping tool to post images from my screen like the Shell one above.  I have pinned it to the Taskbar at the bottom of the screen, it is so easy to just cut and paste.


*OH .. you mean like this 
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got the snipping tool now pinned!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this in an email and although it said it's an exclusive offer when i foloowed the link it took me to a page to enter my AM number so i'm gonna assume anyone can use it! Spend $100 or more at Rona before Sunday Nov 10th (nice day for a 35th wedding anniversary, doncha think  ) and get 10 X the miles
RONA 10 X miles*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got it too.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I received Rona exclusive email, Nov 9-10 as well.  *Note that Rona has just been added back onto airmilesshops (wasn't there for Mountain of Miles):*



Edit: Sorry, duplicate, @Donald - my hero beat me too it.  I'll emphasize the airmilesshops part.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH .. you mean like this
> View attachment 450993*



lol, I seriously doubt I'd post as much without that.  Best tool ever.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic: What do you guys use to post photos on here? Photobucket?



Photos
https://www.google.com/search?q=imu...7j0l4j69i60.3983j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Me thinks I'm not the only one who is just sitting here going thru email and studying my Airmiles information   
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> Photos
> https://www.google.com/search?q=imu...7j0l4j69i60.3983j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8Hugs Mel



OMG I can't stop watching all of the animal clips LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me thinks I'm not the only one who is just sitting here going thru email and studying my Airmiles information  *



My office is soooo quiet today, plus I had a crazy three days up to now! I deserve a "day off"


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My office is soooo quiet today, plus I had a crazy three days up to now! I deserve a "day off"


*Doesn't help much that I'm bouncing off the walls thinking about our upcoming trip and knowing how much the Airmiles and all of YOU helped make that happen has created a spiral of excitement *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me thinks I'm not the only one who is just sitting here going thru email and studying my Airmiles information
> View attachment 450999*



It's my "airmiles" day, I'm trying to figure out what airmiles I'm missing still and if I'm ready to go all cash (just signed a contract for an addition being built in the spring).  All cash it is,  not sure what the impact will be on my airmiles hunting, I expect I'll only be buying what I really need until May.  We shall see.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Doesn't help much that I'm bouncing off the walls thinking about our upcoming trip and knowing how much the Airmiles and all of YOU helped make that happen has created a spiral of excitement *



Perhaps pre Shop the Block as well ...


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell GO+ offer, same day, November 13. 100 airmiles gas, 100 airmiles in-store (terms says excludes giftcards):



Terms:


----------



## accm

Similar to the Rona promo, I got an email for Lowe's - Spend $299 or more and get 10x miles and Lowe's is also having a promo where you get 20% off any purchase of $299 or more. So now I'm kicking myself since I think we spent close to $800 there last weekend, with only 15% off, and no bonus miles 

And does anyone know if the Shell promo is targeted or open to everyone? Of course I literally just got 25L, but I think my husband needs to fill up as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Days In the Sun said:


> Shell GO+ offer, same day, November 13. 100 airmiles gas, 100 airmiles in-store (terms says excludes giftcards):
> 
> View attachment 451005
> 
> Terms:
> 
> View attachment 451007


I have this offer too.  Does anyone happen to know if when they say it excludes gift cards that pertains to Shell cards or all cards? We've been able to earn miles on non Shell gift cards before.   I'm trying to think of a way to maximize this one....gas wise I can fill up 2 cars but would hate to leave 100 miles on the table.


Also, I have actually booked that little weekend getaway to WDW that I was hoping to squeeze in.  Leaving on Dec 4th.  We are doing MVMCP and the Candlelight Processional.  Along with taking a day to tour all the resorts to see the decorations.   I decided to go through the personal shopper for the party tickets.  3300 miles for two adult tickets.....Xmas parties are more expensive than Halloween.


----------



## ottawamom

I recommend not touring the monorail resorts on Dec 7th. There's a big fundraising dinner going on at the Grand Floridian with lots of security that will make that impossible.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

Just Sharing
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...offees-are-just-dollar1/ar-AAJXn92?li=AAggxAX
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I recommend not touring the monorail resorts on Dec 7th. There's a big fundraising dinner going on at the Grand Floridian with lots of security that will make that impossible.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


LOL.....what and miss my chance to rub elbows with the Trumpster?  The 7th we are going to spend the day at DS....they have a tree trail and there are 3 places I NEED to eat at.

From everything I've read the only time that there should be any noticeable impact will be when the motorcade is actually in motion.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And here's some proof that we don't shop at Sobey's very often .. look at this email that just came
*


----------



## ottawamom

That's a better deal than DH got. He only got 5% off.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> That's a better deal than DH got. He only got 5% off.


I got 5% too


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> That's a better deal than DH got. He only got 5% off.





dancin Disney style said:


> I got 5% too


*like I said,  we don't shop there very often. In fact that card hasn't been used since mega miles*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am so ready for this weekend!  Lists made, prices totaled where possible, and DH said he was okay with doing a meat shopping trip at his favorite Safeway, plus he wants to stock up at  the Safeway liquor store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *like I said,  we don't shop there very often. In fact that card hasn't been used since mega miles*


I would say that I only go there for Blue Friday’s.  I might make a stop at Sobeys this weekend though because I’m debating  purchasing enough Disney gift cards to cover my room. The thought process is that I can pay with Amex for the AM but then save a tiny bit on the exchange.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I would say that I only go there for Blue Friday’s.  I might make a stop at Sobeys this weekend though because I’m departing purchasing enough Disney gift cards to cover my room. The thought process is that I can pay with Amex for the AM but then save a tiny bit on the exchange.


Does Disney charge a better rate if you have Canadian Disney gift cards than your credit card?


----------



## cari12

Shop The Block Coming soon is up
https://shoptheblock.ca/

Nov 14 to Dec 27
Max earn 1200 AM for 7 offers


----------



## dancin Disney style

cari12 said:


> Does Disney charge a better rate if you have Canadian Disney gift cards than your credit card?


You save the forex fee that the bank and the CC's charge.


----------



## Gigi22

Has anyone used Miss Fresh?  Is it worthwhile?  How is the food?


----------



## Trainerdude

Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?


----------



## nicynot

Okay folks.. who’s seen Disney gift cards lately at either Sobeys or Canadian tire or even shell or needs? Specifically in Nova Scotia or Moncton?


----------



## hdrolfe

Gigi22 said:


> Has anyone used Miss Fresh?  Is it worthwhile?  How is the food?



I tried it for one of the big deals. I like the food, my son does not. It's expensive to me for what it provides, but it did force me to eat more vegetables and actually cook. Which I guess is a good thing?  It was worthwhile for the bonus airmiles for the box itself and the bonus, I think it was one of my megmiles or shop the block.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> Shop The Block Coming soon is up
> https://shoptheblock.ca/
> 
> Nov 14 to Dec 27
> Max earn 1200 AM for 7 offers


*I've started a thread to help everyone earn the maximum number of miles, come on over and join the fun!

Shop the Block 2019*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Trainerdude said:


> Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?



*This thread is where you'll find the most current information on collecting airmiles. I keep the title updated to reflect where the discussion starts for the upcoming weekly flyers, happens on Wednesday at some point. The first post has links to all the flyers and well as information regarding signing up for targeted offers. Everyone reports on their shopping trips and that allows us to figure out our own plans of attack.

Whenever there are big promos I start threads that are dedicated to those and if you follow along there you will be able to get some pointers on how to maximize that as well. Shop the Block is starting up on Thursday November 14th and you can earn up to 1,200 miles.

For us personally? Most of our miles come from Rexall, followed by our credit cards and then Metro. We don't get gas at Shell and only shop at Sobey's if the miles return is huge. Feel free to ask questions, everyone likes to help!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gigi22 said:


> Has anyone used Miss Fresh?  Is it worthwhile?  How is the food?


*It's not something we've used  but i know lots have during some of the big promos. I'm sure it will become a topic of conversation in the Shop the Block thread once it goes live.. big miles for trying out the service!*


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Trainerdude said:


> Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?


Look for the air miles signs at Shell and they are not all the same. Different stores have different sales. There's one by me that was giving 100 miles for 25 dollars of car washes. I bought 4. I only used 2 so far. The other morning I was going to work and stopped in and they had buy 2 chocolate bars for 10 miles. And, if they have any sales on like 25 liters pays 5 miles. It's a lot more than 1 mile. This thread is amazing. I wanted to get back to gold status for this year and I have no problems getting the 400 miles I needed. I did it in only a few weeks
And today, was at foodland and got 52 miles for spending 40 bucks.


----------



## mab2012

Gigi22 said:


> Has anyone used Miss Fresh?  Is it worthwhile?  How is the food?



We've had a few orders.  The food is not bad.  There were some dishes we liked, and others that were just okay.  We found the portion sizes to be on the large side.

It is expensive for what it is, and I find it generates a lot of garbage (some of which is recyclable).  I've disabled my account, but sometimes if I'm looking for inspiration I will go and look at this week's recipes and then just buy the groceries myself.  They are generally fairly simple and quick meals, so they can be good for a weeknight.  That won't get you the Air Miles though!

I did have one not-so-great experience back in the summer.  I forgot to cancel my order one week, so it was placed automatically.  Fine.  My fault.  The order was supposed to arrive on Tuesday.  It didn't.  When I looked up the tracking information, it said the package was "not available for loading".  I contacted support late on Tuesday, and asked them to cancel the order (I didn't want it anyway, and certainly not once it was delayed in transit).  On Wednesday I received a response saying that the order was "in transit" and should be received by the next day (Thursday), that it was "out of their control" and I should let them know if anything was "not fresh".  Which completely ignored the fact that if I *had* been relying on that package, my meal plan for the week would have been totally shot, AND that there almost certainly would be "not fresh" items by the time the package arrived two days late... if it arrived at all.  I replied, saying as much, and was then offered a refund.  The package never did show up, so either it was completely lost in transit, or it wasn't actually out of their control after all.

There was also one recipe that called for an ingredient that wasn't provided.  IIRC the item wasn't actually in the list of ingredients, but it was needed in the instructions.  That particular recipe was quite badly written and unclear, but most have been easy to follow.

Other than that, my orders (maybe 3 or 4 in total) have always arrived on time, and well packed in ice.  There has been the occasional unusable item; generally a bit of fresh herb or other more delicate vegetable that went mushy in its plastic bag.  Any meat we've ordered has been vacuum packed and would easily last for several days or longer in the fridge.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I tried it for the last shop the block . It was expensive and only my DD was adventurous to try it . I found the simpler foods were way more expensive . All portions were small specially the meat . And I found most
of the prep time high.. 
it was an okay experience . Would be good to try new meals and portion control but it wasn’t for us ..


QUOTE="hdrolfe, post: 61247193, member: 505294"]
I tried it for one of the big deals. I like the food, my son does not. It's expensive to me for what it provides, but it did force me to eat more vegetables and actually cook. Which I guess is a good thing?  It was worthwhile for the bonus airmiles for the box itself and the bonus, I think it was one of my megmiles or shop the block.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## alohamom

Trainerdude said:


> Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?




I find that my local Sobeys and my local Metro both have very good quality meat so when there is a bonus 100 Air Miles for spending $100 at Sobeys (like there is this weekend), I will sometimes stock my freezer. It isnt too hard to reach $100 when buying meat for the week, and I will include buying any veggies or fruit that are on sale in that shop as well . I try to only buy what is on sale and is a good price because it really doesnt make sense to me to overspend to earn miles.I also find the Sobeys "My Offers" helps by added threshold spend bonuses that usually apply to under $100 for me. So if I spend $100 on a binus 100 weekend I will often end up getting more like 140-160 AMs. I do find this strategy takes extra time because it means trips to different stores for basics. I dont accumulate miles as fast as some of the others on this thread but I have been Onyx 3 years in a row because of all the tips everyone posts. Plus the big bonuses like the up coming Shop the Block push my totals pretty high.

I personally dont shop that much at Rexall. I find it really hard to even get to $50 which is usually the minimum spend for bonus Air Miles because I can find most of the things I need and use much cheaper someplace else (ie-WalMart or Superstore) Other folks here have everyday items they buy on a regular basis at Rexall that suit their needs and budget. Recently, Rexall introduced an expanded M&Ms frozen food section in some stores and that made a difference for me. We dont eat a lot of M&M food but there are a few items we do like and that made it much easier for me to get to $50. A few weeks ago there was an incredible double dipping scenario at Rexall that allowed you to earn over 200 Air Miles on a $50 spend so I did go out of my way to take advantage of that

Try to do the Shop The Block promo that is coming up. It looks like it might be harder than it has been in the past and they are only offering 1200 max but hey, that really is a fairly substantial chunk of miles.

Good luck!


----------



## alohamom

As far as the Miss Fresh promo goes, I went back and forth about it but ultimately decided for me it was too much for too little


----------



## osully

hdrolfe said:


> I tried it for one of the big deals. I like the food, my son does not. It's expensive to me for what it provides, but it did force me to eat more vegetables and actually cook. Which I guess is a good thing?  It was worthwhile for the bonus airmiles for the box itself and the bonus, I think it was one of my megmiles or shop the block.


I tried it too for the AM promo last year. I chose the vegetarian box even though we aren’t vegetarian - thought I would change it up. It was very overpriced and we personally did not love the meals. A few ingredients also arrived bad or broken open so I complained to them and they gave me credits towards more boxes. Got a lot of miles for trying though so if you’re curious give it a shot!


----------



## ottawamom

Trainerdude said:


> Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?



This is the definitive informative thread! Sobeys and Metro can be price competitive if you shop the sales. As far as collecting AM goes you won't get something for nothing, but if you shop the bonuses you can get some pretty good returns. 

It does take time an effort and changing some of your purchasing habits but it can pay off if you play the game.


----------



## mort1331

So little off topic but I know a few of you collect. Comes out Sunday Nov 17. Last time min purchase to get one was $15.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What is that?


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What is that?


So if your around a disney store when it opens and your picked to open it, they have a giant key to open with magic. Every store worldwide opens this way. You then get a small replica of that key. The regular key is green and white. Since last year they have been having some special keys, usually to co-ordinate a movie coming out. And you dont have to be the first one in line, but there is limited supplies at each store, sometimes 20 sometimes 100. This is the christmas one coming out. They attach a purchase to getting one, so last time Frozen you had to spend min $15 to get one.
Some of these people have lined up for hours for, and on ebay they are going for anywhere between 25-100US for them.
We missed the Aladdin one, were lucky with the others, and now I have someone who gives me a heads up when the next come out.
Just a fun little keepsake


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oooh small souvenirs like this are right up my alley lol


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

alohamom said:


> I find that my local Sobeys and my local Metro both have very good quality meat so when there is a bonus 100 Air Miles for spending $100 at Sobeys (like there is this weekend), I will sometimes stock my freezer. It isnt too hard to reach $100 when buying meat for the week, and I will include buying any veggies or fruit that are on sale in that shop as well . I try to only buy what is on sale and is a good price because it really doesnt make sense to me to overspend to earn miles.I also find the Sobeys "My Offers" helps by added threshold spend bonuses that usually apply to under $100 for me. So if I spend $100 on a binus 100 weekend I will often end up getting more like 140-160 AMs. I do find this strategy takes extra time because it means trips to different stores for basics. I dont accumulate miles as fast as some of the others on this thread but I have been Onyx 3 years in a row because of all the tips everyone posts. Plus the big bonuses like the up coming Shop the Block push my totals pretty high.
> 
> I personally dont shop that much at Rexall. I find it really hard to even get to $50 which is usually the minimum spend for bonus Air Miles because *I can find most of the things I need and use much cheaper someplace else (ie-WalMart or Superstore) *Other folks here have everyday items they buy on a regular basis at Rexall that suit their needs and budget. Recently, Rexall introduced an expanded M&Ms frozen food section in some stores and that made a difference for me. We dont eat a lot of M&M food but there are a few items we do like and that made it much easier for me to get to $50. A few weeks ago there was an incredible double dipping scenario at Rexall that allowed you to earn over 200 Air Miles on a $50 spend so I did go out of my way to take advantage of that
> 
> Try to do the Shop The Block promo that is coming up. It looks like it might be harder than it has been in the past and they are only offering 1200 max but hey, that really is a fairly substantial chunk of miles.
> 
> Good luck!



Hey I only highlighted the one line because it got my attention and just to use an example. So when our kids were babies I used to get tons or miles and I was easily gold because of Metro. I could get a pack of diapers at Walmart for 19.97 or 19.99 at Metro but since you never buy just diapers you always get either wipes or cream then you get the 20 dollars and a mile. If they had a bonus week-end I'd buy 3 or 4 packs of diapers. It was more money, it definitely was harder on the bank account but it worked and we always would spend the miles for car rentals when on holidays so it all worked out.  Just another example for trainerdude to see how he can add his miles.
I haven't shopped much t Rexall. My wife would need to get the beauty supplies to add it up but she works from home and can't get out there after work. I can't go buy it for her.


----------



## cari12

Trainerdude said:


> Ok. Is there a definitive thread on how you are all earning enough miles for tickets? I get my gas at shell and the 1 air mile per fill up makes me think I will never get there. I don’t shop at sobeys or metro as it seems so expensive. Any other tips?


We get most of our miles from Safeway (Sobeys) and our BMO AirMiles MasterCard. I also do the big promos like Shop the Block starting on Nov 14.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> So if your around a disney store when it opens and your picked to open it, they have a giant key to open with magic. Every store worldwide opens this way. You then get a small replica of that key. The regular key is green and white. Since last year they have been having some special keys, usually to co-ordinate a movie coming out. And you dont have to be the first one in line, but there is limited supplies at each store, sometimes 20 sometimes 100. This is the christmas one coming out. They attach a purchase to getting one, so last time Frozen you had to spend min $15 to get one.
> Some of these people have lined up for hours for, and on ebay they are going for anywhere between 25-100US for them.
> We missed the Aladdin one, were lucky with the others, and now I have someone who gives me a heads up when the next come out.
> Just a fun little keepsake



Oh that is so cute
thanks for sharing
Right now I am on day two of setting up a *small* grinch whoville village which started with two inexpensive whoville houses and it has blossomed into 8 house 10 Wonky trees and multiple accessories.....lol.
It is a lot of fun though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Pictures please! When you're finished.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ah, winter shopping in wind and snow. Spent $280: earned 304 AM!


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Has anyone booked a hotel using AM and cancelled? What about car rental?  Do you get all your points back if you cancel before the deadline (for the ones that offer free cancellation).  How long until your points are back in your account?


*I feel awful that i never actually answered this question! I've had experience and knew i had read someone else did as well but i just never got around to posting the answer!*

*I had booked the Sheraton Gateway for the night before our flight waaay back in June, before the new hotel website was launched and never bothered adding the insurance because, dang it was $$$$$$, Fast forward to Oct 21st and we changed our flights to extend the trip meaning the hotel needed to be moved as well. I figured i had nothing to lose by asking so ended up calling into AM and they cancelled the reservation and refunded the miles to my account and the taxes & fees to the AMEX. The miles were back in my account before i hung up with the nicest agent EVER, she said it wasn't my fault i'd booked it before the change and she couldn't see any reason NOT to use the same cancellation policy they use now! I then turned around and re-booked the hotel for the correct night and bonus? It was even cheaper than the original booking!*


kimbert said:


> Update on the AM hotel booking site.
> 
> 1) I found Pop Century today, for my dates so they might be adding more availability for others too.
> 2) I learned it is, in fact, as simple as they said about cancelling. In fact, my 24,000 AM were back in my account after only 20 minutes. ***ETA - they are in my Airmiles.ca account, but not yet visible on the travel hub (so not yet available to re-book with). They did say within 24h, so we'll see.
> *** ETA also - now approx. 1 hour after cancelling online, they are available to book again.
> 3) There is, however, a $10 NON-Refundable booking fee associated with every booking, so technically cancelling wasn't "free" for me, it was "free from the hotel side of things, but $10 from AM hotels website".



*AND for your reference here's all the information from the website about cancellations for hotels. *
*Cancellations*
*How do I cancel my booking?*
Sign in to AIR MILES® Hotels. Once you are signed in, click on your Profile, then select *“View my bookings."* There you will find an overview of all bookings made through your account. Confirmed bookings can easily be retrieved and cancelled from here. Be sure to review the cancellation policy prior to cancelling your booking, and keep in mind that non-refundable bookings will have no refund applied.
*Where can I find the cancellation policies?*
The cancellation policy is displayed above the *“Book now”* button on the check-out page before you confirm the reservation. You will also find the cancellation policy on the hotel details page. These policies vary by property and company; therefore, please read each one carefully. If you cancel before the deadline, you will generally not be charged any penalty by the hotel provider. Cancellation after the specified period results in the listed penalty. Some bookings cannot be refunded after booking (non-refundable).
*How long will it take to process a refund?*
If you paid using a credit card, your refund is processed immediately, but it may take up to 30 days to show up in your account due to bank processing timelines.
*How will the refund be processed in the case that a cancellation fee applies?*
The cancellation fees are generally defined as a portion of the total stay/price (i.e., cancellation fee = price of 1 night). In the case that a cancellation fee applies, the amount will be deducted from the Canadian dollars and/or Dream Miles amount paid at time of booking, and the rest will be refunded. Credit card refunds may take up to 30 days (depending on your bank’s conditions), whereas refunds of Dream Miles used will appear back to your Dream Account within 24 hours.


*I don't have any information regarding car rentals but i don't think it's as easy as the hotel and i do know that the $$they charge to add cancellation insurance is NOT worth it IMHO*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks @Donald - my hero . I knew there was a new process and easy cancellation.  Trying to decide how best to use the points for our next Disney trip.  Have almost enough for 2 tickets and 4 nights hotel (have 2 of the non expiring ones still as well).  Figured I'd book the hotel for now, then if I don't get enough points before Feb to order our tickets, I'll just cancel.  Also thinking if I can't get the 60 day FP I want or the EMH times won't work with our plans, I'll cancel the 4 nights onsite and stay offsite the whole time.


----------



## bababear_50

Here is my First Grinch Who Village



















Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Too cute! Makes me want to run down to the basement and start decorating for Xmas. Enjoy your village.


----------



## TammyLynn33

omg Mel 
Love love love it 



bababear_50 said:


> Here is my First Grinch Who Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Adorable Whoville! 

My husband was adamant that we not lose our Onyx status... (something about getting the personal shopper to find Park Hopper tickets) so off the family went into the snow, in search of more AM...   Man on a mission in the meat department!

we earned a bit more, grand total today was *705  *AM earned and only spent $0.97 per said AM!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Here is my First Grinch Who Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Lovely! Super cute!! Have fun!


----------



## alohamom

oh my gosh Mel, your Grinch Village is amazing!


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Super cute village. Not sure we can do one. MIL gave s everything they owned but now we are on hold for the next 15 years or so because of the furbaby. Any designer pooch with the name doodle in it gets into trouble 24/7. We might be able to put a small one on the mantel if we redecorate the livingroom. 
No real hurry here we don't have any snow we are still fall. No point in even gassing up the snowblower yet. Watch I just jinxed myself for 2 feet of snow tomorrow...
On a sad note, Staples doesn't pay much for AM. Got 2 tablets yesterday. I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## ottawamom

Pinkgurlshubby, Read Donalds first post about shopping through airmileshops.ca. It's a good way to increase the earning potential of regular purchases. I don't know if it would have made a difference but it might have and it's something to be aware of if you do online shopping at all.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

We only do light shopping on amazon unfortunately but for sure in this case would have been better. 1 mile fore every 40 dollars is archaic and cheap.


----------



## ottawamom

I was referring to the ability to be able to double dip with a multiplier on Airmilesshops and the actual store you're purchasing from. Sometimes you can get a great deal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> We only do light shopping on amazon unfortunately but for sure in this case would have been better. 1 mile fore every 40 dollars is archaic and cheap.





ottawamom said:


> I was referring to the ability to be able to double dip with a multiplier on Airmilesshops and the actual store you're purchasing from. Sometimes you can get a great deal.


*and staples is a smart choice to order from because you will get the 1/$40 from staples proper and then 1/$20 from the online portal and if there's also multiplier you'd get that as well! Even if you choose to pick it up in the store (we've been known to find something,  head to a coffee shop, order it and then go pick it up after our treat!)*


----------



## bababear_50

Murphy's Law...................................... I told the kids to not overload washer.......................
but who listens to mom............................
a piece of plastic on the agitator snapped off.........I can still use it but will have to be looking towards getting a new one. I used to buy from Sears.................dang double dang.
Is black friday using the airmiles shop a good option? (Nov 29th).
Any suggestions (top load) ,,,the less buttons and extras (bells and whistles) it has the better.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Murphy's Law...................................... I told the kids to not overload washer.......................
> but who listens to mom............................
> a piece of plastic on the agitator snapped off.........I can still use it but will have to be looking towards getting a new one. I used to buy from Sears.................dang double dang.
> Is black friday using the airmiles shop a good option? (Nov 29th).
> Any suggestions,,,the less buttons and extras (bells and whistles) it has the better.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*yes! If you can wait a few weeks you'll be able to get a great deal. Both in price and miles. I think I made a post in the StB thread regarding last year's offers,  but there's no question that they'll have a big promo and so will either Lowes or Rona *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *yes! If you can wait a few weeks you'll be able to get a great deal. Both in price and miles. I think I made a post in the StB thread regarding last year's offers,  but there's no question that they'll have a big promo and so will either Lowes or Rona *


Thanks Jacqueline
I found it
*Black Friday Early Access 10 X mutliplier November 19th -22nd
Black Friday/Cyber Monday 15X Mulitplier November 23rd - 26th
One Day Flash Offer of 10X Dec 10th ONLY
Boxing Week 5X Dec 26th - 31st*

Perfect!!
I know what I want ,,,,GE ,,,,4.4 top load,,,stainless steel basket
so far I have
under $600.00


Rona=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
Lowes=$598.00--includes free haul away. includes a 2 year warranty
Bay=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
what happened to the good old days when a washer lasted 15 years or more?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Jacqueline
> I found it
> *Black Friday Early Access 10 X mutliplier November 19th -22nd
> Black Friday/Cyber Monday 15X Mulitplier November 23rd - 26th
> One Day Flash Offer of 10X Dec 10th ONLY
> Boxing Week 5X Dec 26th - 31st*
> 
> Perfect!!
> I know what I want ,,,,GE ,,,,4.4 top load,,,stainless steel basket
> so far I have
> under $600.00
> 
> 
> Rona=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
> Lowes=$598.00--includes free haul away. includes a 2 year warranty
> Bay=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
> what happened to the good old days when a washer lasted 15 years or more?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*I just did a search on Smart Canucks and last year for pre:Black Friday Lowes had 10X the miles on all appliances, actual black friday 5X the miles. Rona had 3X the miles.

You should be able to get a great deal!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes when mine was acting up the guy said to just keep fixing it as new washers are pretty much disposable now and old ones last forever with little fixes here and there
Said if may not be pretty but It’s worth it 

QUOTE="bababear_50, post: 61251288, member: 138340"]
Thanks Jacqueline
I found it
*Black Friday Early Access 10 X mutliplier November 19th -22nd
Black Friday/Cyber Monday 15X Mulitplier November 23rd - 26th
One Day Flash Offer of 10X Dec 10th ONLY
Boxing Week 5X Dec 26th - 31st*

Perfect!!
I know what I want ,,,,GE ,,,,4.4 top load,,,stainless steel basket
so far I have
under $600.00


Rona=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
Lowes=$598.00--includes free haul away. includes a 2 year warranty
Bay=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
what happened to the good old days when a washer lasted 15 years or more?

Hugs
Mel
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bababear_50

Well my middle son had a look at the washing machine and he was able to remove the rest of the broken piece from the agitator so we decided to keep on using *Humphrey* a little longer--like until he dies.
This will give me time to save up and maybe do a new buy during the Mega Miles Promo.
And I really WANT (need) Mount Crumpit village House to add to my Village.lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Mel, the Ontario Gov has an excellent rebate offer on major appliances right now. It is 25% off almost all energy star new products. We just bought a new dishwasher at Lowes and it was a great price. I could not wait for Black Friday, ours was totally gone but it was still a great deal. Lowes also does a 30 day price match so if it were to go on sale for a lower price at Lowes they will refund the difference. The Ontario Gov rebate goes until March 2020.


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Mel, the Ontario Gov has an excellent rebate offer on major appliances right now. It is 25% off almost all energy star new products. We just bought a new dishwasher at Lowes and it was a great price. I could not wait for Black Friday, ours was totally gone but it was still a great deal. Lowes also does a 30 day price match so if it were to go on sale for a lower price at Lowes they will refund the difference. The Ontario Gov rebate goes until March 2020.



Hi Hon
So I am not sure how a rebate works,,is this something like after you purchase (paper work) that you file(send into) the government?
OR
does Lowes discount it and send in the paper work?
So it would have to say *Energy Star*?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

bababear_50 said:


> Murphy's Law...................................... I told the kids to not overload washer.......................
> but who listens to mom............................
> a piece of plastic on the agitator snapped off.........I can still use it but will have to be looking towards getting a new one. I used to buy from Sears.................dang double dang.
> Is black friday using the airmiles shop a good option? (Nov 29th).
> Any suggestions (top load) ,,,the less buttons and extras (bells and whistles) it has the better.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Best deal we ever had was a whirlpool front load washer/dryer pair.  clearance sale and came with coupons for a year worth of detergent and softener. I think it was 12  bottles of detergent and 6 of softener. 
We bought the extended warranty because it was dirt cheap. DW never liked the washer, the whites were never white. One day it died and she thought finally we get a new washer. Wrong...extended warranty. We got another 2 years out of it and the drum fell off. 
Single point attachment with a wicked side load especially if you are washing something like a fleece blanket. 
Anyways we got a GE top load, still and HE. They are pretty cheap now and our whites became white again.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> So I am not sure how a rebate works,,is this something like after you purchase (paper work) that you file(send into) the government?
> OR
> does Lowes discount it and send in the paper work?
> So it would have to say *Energy Star*?
> Hugs
> Mel



*Well, hubby is on the phone with his sister (sigh) so i decided to search this myself because our fridge is circling the drain and I'd rather be proactive for once. I just found that both Lowes & Rona have this on their website BUT you have to buy the appliance in the store. You will automatically get 25% off the appliance!

Lowes Energy Star Offer
Rona Energy Star Offer*


----------



## bababear_50

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Best deal we ever had was a whirlpool front load washer/dryer pair.  clearance sale and came with coupons for a year worth of detergent and softener. I think it was 12  bottles of detergent and 6 of softener.
> We bought the extended warranty because it was dirt cheap. DW never liked the washer, the whites were never white. One day it died and she thought finally we get a new washer. Wrong...extended warranty. We got another 2 years out of it and the drum fell off.
> Single point attachment with a wicked side load especially if you are washing something like a fleece blanket.
> Anyways we got a GE top load, still and HE. They are pretty cheap now and our whites became white again.



Yeah my youngest son says the towels at mom's place are so white (like a spa) BUT he is the one who comes home to visit with laundry and overloads the machine.
I've had the front load and had to clean the rubber seal all the time as a funky smell started to develop after 6 months,,then it leaked..........................the piece of garbage I have now is a Haier and it has been awful from start to finish.
Time to go with a brand my mom used,Top loader and GE.
Thanks for sharing
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, hubby is on the phone with his sister (sigh) so i decided to search this myself because our fridge is circling the drain and I'd rather be proactive for once. I just found that both Lowes & Rona have this on their website BUT you have to buy the appliance in the store. You will automatically get 25% off the appliance!
> 
> Lowes Energy Star Offer
> Rona Energy Star Offer*



Thanks Jacqueline,I appreciate all your help.
25% is a great rebate and instore airmiles is an added icing on the cupcake.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Aloha Mom for bringing the rebate to my attention.
It's great to know it's good till March 2020 too.
Thanks again
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Murphy's Law...................................... I told the kids to not overload washer.......................
> but who listens to mom............................
> a piece of plastic on the agitator snapped off.........I can still use it but will have to be looking towards getting a new one. I used to buy from Sears.................dang double dang.
> Is black friday using the airmiles shop a good option? (Nov 29th).
> Any suggestions (top load) ,,,the less buttons and extras (bells and whistles) it has the better.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Look into replacing the broken part. I have an old top load that DH repairs when something goes wrong. You might be surprised at how reasonable the repair may be.

Edit to add. Sorry didn't realize your washer was a front load (I was answering from my phone). Don't bother trying to repair it. I have a 27 year old work horse of a top load. I'm dreading the day it can't be repaired easily and I have to venture out into the modern washing machine market. But when I do it will be another no frills top load style washer.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah my youngest son says the towels at mom's place are so white (like a spa) BUT he is the one who comes home to visit with laundry and overloads the machine.
> I've had the front load and had to clean the rubber seal all the time as a funky smell started to develop after 6 months,,then it leaked..........................the piece of garbage I have now is a Haier and it has been awful from start to finish.
> Time to go with a brand my mom used,Top loader and GE.
> Thanks for sharing
> Hugs
> Mel


Ours was the neptune model and I believe in the states there was a class action lawsuit over the doorlock or the seal or something. We just kept the door open so the seal would dry out.  The only nice thing about it was the schematics were kept in the top part. It was easy to diagnose what was wrong with it but that was followed by the bad news that it was covered under the extended warranty. The motor and circuit board were cheap but covered but when the bearing went it was 800 for the part and lucky for us the warranty was finally over. We like the GE top load and bought the matching dryer.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> So I am not sure how a rebate works,,is this something like after you purchase (paper work) that you file(send into) the government?
> OR
> does Lowes discount it and send in the paper work?
> So it would have to say *Energy Star*?
> Hugs
> Mel





Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, hubby is on the phone with his sister (sigh) so i decided to search this myself because our fridge is circling the drain and I'd rather be proactive for once. I just found that both Lowes & Rona have this on their website BUT you have to buy the appliance in the store. You will automatically get 25% off the appliance!
> 
> Lowes Energy Star Offer
> Rona Energy Star Offer*



Sorry, I posted about the rebate and then left the board! Thanks Jaqueline for jumping in there.

Any one looking at the rebate should also note that Costco had free delivery to the room of your choice and free haul away so if you are a member this can save you even more. They have most (not all) of the products the other stores do and you can actually order on line. No Air Miles though.

Home Depot will price match and sometimes give you 10% off. If you are good at haggling (which I am not, I hate having to do that) you can sometimes talk them into free delivery. You just have to take proof of the price in with you. I had a friend break this all down for me

Remember, the rebate is only in Ontario and only until March 2020.  It is only up to $500 per appliance but it will apply to each appliance you buy

I need a fridge too but that can wait so I have my fingers crossed that Black Friday or boxing day might have some extra, extra discounts or bonuses LOL

It also applies to Smart Themostats like NEST. I think there are company specific incentives (Enbridge is one for sure) for those as well so you can get them fairly cheap with the rebate rolled in

https://enbridgesmartsavings.com/smart-thermostats
https://www.canada.ca/en/environment-climate-change/news/2019/08/energy-savings-rebate-program.html


----------



## Tndnknin

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Jacqueline
> I found it
> *Black Friday Early Access 10 X mutliplier November 19th -22nd
> Black Friday/Cyber Monday 15X Mulitplier November 23rd - 26th
> One Day Flash Offer of 10X Dec 10th ONLY
> Boxing Week 5X Dec 26th - 31st*
> 
> Perfect!!
> I know what I want ,,,,GE ,,,,4.4 top load,,,stainless steel basket
> so far I have
> under $600.00
> 
> 
> Rona=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
> Lowes=$598.00--includes free haul away. includes a 2 year warranty
> Bay=$599.00 includes a 2 year warranty
> what happened to the good old days when a washer lasted 15 years or more?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Keep in mind that if you live in Ontario you get an additional 25% off energy star appliances at the big box retailers thanks to the federal government.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Rexall coupon....

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1112019-PP33-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

alohamom said:


> Sorry, I posted about the rebate and then left the board! Thanks Jaqueline for jumping in there.
> 
> Any one looking at the rebate should also note that Costco had free delivery to the room of your choice and free haul away so if you are a member this can save you even more. They have most (not all) of the products the other stores do and you can actually order on line. No Air Miles though.
> 
> Home Depot will price match and sometimes give you 10% off. If you are good at haggling (which I am not, I hate having to do that) you can sometimes talk them into free delivery. You just have to take proof of the price in with you. I had a friend break this all down for me
> 
> Remember, the rebate is only in Ontario and only until March 2020.  It is only up to $500 per appliance but it will apply to each appliance you buy
> 
> I need a fridge too but that can wait so I have my fingers crossed that Black Friday or boxing day might have some extra, extra discounts or bonuses LOL
> 
> It also applies to Smart Themostats like NEST. I think there are company specific incentives (Enbridge is one for sure) for those as well so you can get them fairly cheap with the rebate rolled in
> 
> https://enbridgesmartsavings.com/smart-thermostats
> https://www.canada.ca/en/environment-climate-change/news/2019/08/energy-savings-rebate-program.html


I don't know how, unless our appliances are possessed but we got the fridge and stove when we bought our first house and somehow they are still working. We are probably the only house in the world that still has white kitchen appliances.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have white appliances!  We just replaced our fridge this year and I "splurged" and got the bottom freezer model, but no other bells and whistles. Didn't need the headache of anything going wrong.  I still need to replace my stove, but that will be white too. It's a coil top, and DH is insistent our new one be coil top too. Any opinions on modern coil top vs flat top?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> *I have white appliances!*  We just replaced our fridge this year and I "splurged" and got the bottom freezer model, but no other bells and whistles. Didn't need the headache of anything going wrong.  I still need to replace my stove, but that will be white too. It's a coil top, and DH is insistent our new one be coil top too. Any opinions on modern coil top vs flat top?


Us to.  I will say, when we went shopping for appliances a few years ago, white was very hard to find.  Almost everything was stainless/brushed steel.  Even shopping for our range hood white was hard to find.   To make matters worse I had a specific idea of what I wanted in my fridge.  French doors, bottom freezer, ice and water dispenser.  Took a while but they are in my kitchen.  Glad we did find something, they are so clean looking.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

White are actually back in style. Now they are adding stainless handles, knobs, etc to modernize them.  My dream was a Kitchenaide fridge and stove combo, but they were pricey and didn't get great reviews.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Our kitchen appliances are black.  I like the color.  I don't care for the steel look.  Sooner or later we will need a new fridge.  The only feature I really want in a fridge is a cold water & ice dispenser on the outside door.  We have a cold water dispenser, but you have to OPEN the fridge door to access it.  Dumb design.  Especially in the summer!

I'm glad to read this government rebate is running 'til March 2020.  I'll have to check if it's the beginning or end of March.


----------



## juniorbugman

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> I don't know how, unless our appliances are possessed but we got the fridge and stove when we bought our first house and somehow they are still working. We are probably the only house in the world that still has white kitchen appliances.


My appliances our white too and I have had them for 25 years and they are still working.  My upstairs fridge had a cooling hiccup a few weeks ago but fingers crossed it is still working.  I am planning on getting a new one of those this year and I am getting the old fashioned kind like I have now with the freezer on the top.  I originally got all of my appliances from Sears   ( I had to get 2 stoves & 2 fridges and 1 freezer) and 3 of the 5 are still working.   Now my downstairs stove has been replaced and you try and find a 24 inch stove - we ended up getting it from Bad Boy as there aren't too many of them around.  All of the rebates that I have found on the various box store websites are not valid for fridges.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

Well we are on 18 years with the fridge and stove. I have gone through 3 dishwashers and 1 washer and dryer. The fridge and stove were also Sears.
So air miles balance came today. We got a whole 9 miles at Staples for 2 tablets. $450 dollars for 9 miles lol. And I get 10 for spending $4 on 2 chocolate bars at Shell. Not sure how this math is supposed to work out but someone with a pocket protector figured this out I guess.
We still need to get the tub walls for the bathroom reno. Lowe's has them on sale this week but I had to pour money in the truck so it's on hold.  Right now we would get 41 miles for it..

https://www.lowes.ca/product/bathtu...n-carrara-marble-bathtub-wall-surround-757677


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> White are actually back in style. Now they are adding stainless handles, knobs, etc to modernize them.  My dream was a Kitchenaide fridge and stove combo, but they were pricey and didn't get great reviews.


If you can manage it an induction stove is my new favourite appliance. After 25 years the stove gave up the ghost. I wanted a solid top stove (great with my regular spill overs) but I really liked the speed of the induction. I can boil a large pot of water in under 3 min. It's the heat control of gas with the convenience of electricity. Not good for anyone with a pacemaker. 

What I don't like about standard flat top stoves is that the glass stays hot for a very long time. The induction cook top does heat up but it cools quickly. The element won't heat up unless a pot is on top of it (even if you turn it on). The glass top can scratch so you need to be careful (not overly) with the top. With induction I can have a pot of boiling water on the element and can wipe down the stove top within and inch of the pot.

The stove I have I got at Sears but it is made by Electrolux. Frigidaire uses the same technology currently.


----------



## marchingstar

You know what I would love? A pastel fridge. Give me lemon, avocado, powder blue, or lavender and I would be thrilled!

My kitchen is stainless steel and personally I prefer it to white and especially to black appliances. But a bit of colour would be my absolute preference.


----------



## ottawamom

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Well we are on 18 years with the fridge and stove. I have gone through 3 dishwashers and 1 washer and dryer. The fridge and stove were also Sears.
> So air miles balance came today. We got a whole 9 miles at Staples for 2 tablets. $450 dollars for 9 miles lol. And I get 10 for spending $4 on 2 chocolate bars at Shell. Not sure how this math is supposed to work out but someone with a pocket protector figured this out I guess.
> We still need to get the tub walls for the bathroom reno. Lowe's has them on sale this week but I had to pour money in the truck so it's on hold.  Right now we would get 41 miles for it..
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/bathtu...n-carrara-marble-bathtub-wall-surround-757677



Welcome to Airmiles collecting. There is no logic to the way Airmiles are awarded. The goal of the game is to find lots of the 10AM for 2 chocolate bars that your waistline can manage. I think most of us here do a constant calculation of "is the money spent worth the AM?". If it's something you need anyway all AM are bonus. If it's an "I could try this" then you need to decide what kind of a return is good for you.

We usually are all about sharing those "good deals" here. When there's a good on offer the board will light up with excitement.


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, hubby is on the phone with his sister (sigh) so i decided to search this myself because our fridge is circling the drain and I'd rather be proactive for once. I just found that both Lowes & Rona have this on their website BUT you have to buy the appliance in the store. You will automatically get 25% off the appliance!
> 
> Lowes Energy Star Offer
> Rona Energy Star Offer*



Lowes is also giving 5x miles on purchases of applicable energy star appliances (same ones as you get the 25% off)

I'll also mention, Lowes usually has some really good floor model fridges on sale for a great price. We just recently bought a Kitchenaid fridge for almost half off, because it had a tiny ding on it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pinkgurlshubby said:


> Well we are on 18 years with the fridge and stove. I have gone through 3 dishwashers and 1 washer and dryer. The fridge and stove were also Sears.
> So air miles balance came today. We got a whole 9 miles at Staples for 2 tablets. $450 dollars for 9 miles lol. And I get 10 for spending $4 on 2 chocolate bars at Shell. Not sure how this math is supposed to work out but someone with a pocket protector figured this out I guess.
> We still need to get the tub walls for the bathroom reno. Lowe's has them on sale this week but I had to pour money in the truck so it's on hold.  Right now we would get 41 miles for it..
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/bathtu...n-carrara-marble-bathtub-wall-surround-757677


*Airmiles math makes about as much sense as Disney math *

*Now, the way you could have made more miles with those tablets is to order them online. The last time i did i got miles for directly from Staples at 1 mile/$40, then from the airmiles shop i got 1/$20 so essentially i got 3 miles/$40, still not terrific.
BUT if there is a promo going on your account can look like THIS . I had to order a new oven and it was during a massive promo and it cost about $1,300

It could have been better if there was a multiplier in the portal as well!

The info i have from last year's StB shows there was 15X the miles during Black Friday/Cyber Monday so your 41 miles would become 615 for your tub surround.

It just depends on how much time you have to expend when it comes to hunting down the best deal -- and then deciding what's more important: saving cash, earning miles and the time devoted to the task!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Rexall coupon....
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1112019-PP33-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


*This makes me very happy, I get to combine my 2 favourite things tomorrow: saving money AND earning miles!!*

*Old people Tuesday will give me 20% off a bunch of things that never go on sale. Two of those things are wickedly $ and i have coupons for them PLUS targeted miles for a combined 52 miles. I will probably be able to do at least 2 transaction with at least one hitting the $50 mark to trigger the $10 gift card (that hopefully i'll remember i have BEFORE it expires  ) I won't make as many miles as i can during the one-day coupon offers but i will spend less money on the things i need and THAT'S a win in my book *


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

ottawamom said:


> The goal of the game is to find lots of the 10AM for 2 chocolate bars that your waistline can manage


Hey leave my waistline out of this!!!


----------



## Gigi22

Question about AM travel rewards for flights.  Is it possible to redeem AMs for a seat in Business Class?  I can do it with Aeroplan points, but I can’t figure out if it’s possible using AMs.


----------



## ottawamom

Gigi22 said:


> Question about AM travel rewards for flights.  Is it possible to redeem AMs for a seat in Business Class?  I can do it with Aeroplan points, but I can’t figure out if it’s possible using AMs.


The only way I can figure this could be done is if you book a regular AM reward (cattle class) seat. Upon check in (or if you call the airline to make a seat selection) you have the opportunity to upgrade for $$$ to get an upgrade in your seat.

Someone once mentioned that if you have an American Express Reserve Card you will have access to any class of seat on a flight.


----------



## hdrolfe

Winter seems to have arrived rather early. I'm sure it's because I wasn't planning a trip this winter. Not sure I'm going to make it... need more airmiles so I can book something!!!  Shop the Block will help I guess. But UGH.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Flash 10X multiplier on Airmilesshops today.


----------



## cari12

Got my BMO MasterCard opt in email for Shop the Block... and so it begins!
50 AM for $350 spent at partners
100 AM for $700


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Was just coming in to share about the online shopping Flash Sale based on yesterday's discussion about maxing miles by sling-shooting thru the portal. Black Friday/Cyber Monday are a full week later this year than last so if you're seeing something you want and it's on sale, get clickin!*
**​*Here's the fine print from the website:*
*Limited Time Offer
1LIMITED TIME OFFER: Get 10x AIR MILES® Reward Miles on qualifying purchases from 00:00:01 AM ET on November 12 to 23:59:59 PM ET on November 12 ET , 2019. Offer applies to the total Base Miles collected on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, duty and taxes. Base offer may vary per store, click on store logo at airmilesshops.ca for details. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to collect Reward Miles. Offer can be combined with other Bonus offers. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals, and hotels), travel must be booked by November 12, 2019 and completed by January 31, 2020.  This offer does not apply to purchases or sign ups made at the following online stores: eHarmony, Wealthsimple, Weightwatchers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.

**ETA -- if you're looking at doing any travel bookings I recommend taking advantage of THIS offer instead of waiting for StB because the last 2 promos have excluded travel bookings of any kind from that coupon. You could still get the multiplier (and it might be higher than today's 10X) but it won't help you towards your coupon count.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

It's starting to looks like the Christmas in July miles might not show up before Shop the Block starts.....seems like a longer than usual wait for these, I know they still have time before the "120 days", but sheesh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> It's starting to looks like the Christmas in July miles might now show up before Shop the Block starts.....seems like a longer than usual wait for these, I know they still have time before the "120 days", but sheesh.


*Yeah, i was actually just in a chat asking about those dang things and the agent i had said that they are aware they haven't posted yet but wasn't willing to give me mine yet. There's some *glitch* I told her they better get it fixed if they want us to continue using the stupid thing!!*


----------



## ElCray

Wondering if you could help me with some Air Miles math as I think I may have to make a missing miles inquiry for the Airmilesshops.ca Halloween promo.

I shopped at Indigo when it was 5X the points on purchases.

I bought a $120 gift card when it was also 10X for Halloween.

Then I bought $117 in lego using the gift card at Indigo, still 10X for Halloween.

How many miles should I expect to receive? I have seen that sometimes an Air Mile "drops" and so I have no idea what to tell the missing miles people when it comes time.

I'm also trying to estimate how many points I would get if I bought boots at Globo. I don't see the gift card restriction on their site, so I could double up on the promo, right?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Wondering if you could help me with some Air Miles math as I think I may have to make a missing miles inquiry for the Airmilesshops.ca Halloween promo.
> 
> I shopped at Indigo when it was 5X the points on purchases.
> 
> I bought a $120 gift card when it was also 10X for Halloween.
> 
> Then I bought $117 in lego using the gift card at Indigo, still 10X for Halloween.
> 
> How many miles should I expect to receive? I have seen that sometimes an Air Mile "drops" and so I have no idea what to tell the missing miles people when it comes time.
> 
> I'm also trying to estimate how many points I would get if I bought boots at Globo. I don't see the gift card restriction on their site, so I could double up on the promo, right?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


*I'll do my best to help you out here, and I'm going on the assumption that you made ALL of these purchases on Oct 31st?
First thing you're not going to like is that you aren't anywhere near the date you can submit a missing miles request yet -- 60 for base = December 30th and 75 for bonus(not the 120 like instore purchases) = Jan 14th

Now for how many miles you should expect for your $120 gift card. Here's how a $149.99 Amazon transaction posted on a day that it was 2X from Amazon AND 10X from Airmilesshop They will ALL post with the same date as your transaction but it might not post for several weeks


Notice that it's NOT 20X the miles but rather 2X PLUS the 10X and they make it look odd -- the 7 was base, then another 7 for the double from Amazon and then 63 for the 10X (63 + 7 = 70!)


SO you should see for your $120 gift card*

*6 base miles for 1 mile/$20*
*24 miles for the 5X (30 - the 6 you already have)*
*54 for the 10X (60 - the 6 you already got from the base)*
*Total from this purchase should be 84*
*For your $117 lego set (what did you get BTW?!) you should see*

*5 base miles for 1 miles/$20*
*20 miles for the 5X (25 - the 5 you already got)*
*45 for the 10X (50 - the 5 you already got)*
*Total from this purchase should be 70 miles*
*Regarding the gift card from Globo - yeah, no mention of gift cards being excluded so they *should* give you the miles as well but I can't confirm that, never tried! Hope this is clearer in type than it is in my mind *


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll do my best to help you out here, and I'm going on the assumption that you made ALL of these purchases on Oct 31st?
> First thing you're not going to like is that you aren't anywhere near the date you can submit a missing miles request yet -- 60 for base = December 30th and 75 for bonus(not the 120 like instore purchases) = Jan 14th
> 
> Now for how many miles you should expect for your $120 gift card. Here's how a $149.99 Amazon transaction posted on a day that it was 2X from Amazon AND 10X from Airmilesshop They will ALL post with the same date as your transaction but it might not post for several weeks
> View attachment 452232
> 
> Notice that it's NOT 20X the miles but rather 2X PLUS the 10X and they make it look odd -- the 7 was base, then another 7 for the double from Amazon and then 63 for the 10X (63 + 7 = 70!)
> 
> 
> SO you should see for your $120 gift card*
> 
> *6 base miles for 1 mile/$20*
> *24 miles for the 5X (30 - the 6 you already have)*
> *54 for the 10X (60 - the 6 you already got from the base)*
> *Total from this purchase should be 84*
> *For your $117 lego set (what did you get BTW?!) you should see*
> 
> *5 base miles for 1 miles/$20*
> *20 miles for the 5X (25 - the 5 you already got)*
> *45 for the 10X (50 - the 5 you already got)*
> *Total from this purchase should be 70 miles*
> *Regarding the gift card from Globo - yeah, no mention of gift cards being excluded so they *should* give you the miles as well but I can't confirm that, never tried! Hope this is clearer in type than it is in my mind *


This is super, super helpful. Thank you! Very clear for a very complex miles calculation and posting system.

I got the Harry Potter Lego Advent Calendar and Hagrid's Hut and they were also 20% off.


----------



## bababear_50

Flyer wish list
I am hoping for:
Prime chicken on sale with airmiles.
Kleenex and toilet paper on sale with airmiles.
Sobeys & Foodland Gift cards with airmiles attached.
Come on Foodland and Sobeys.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Flyer wish list
> I am hoping for:
> Prime chicken on sale with airmiles.
> Kleenex and toilet paper on sale with airmiles.
> Sobeys & Foodland Gift cards with airmiles attached.
> Come on Foodland and Sobeys.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


+1 on the giftcards front! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bababear_50

Took advantage of the Flash 10x airmiles sale and bought Mount Crumpit for my Whoville Village! I swear it is the last village piece I am buying this year.
Amazon.ca

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Took advantage of the Flash 10x airmiles sale and bought Mount Crumpit for my Whoville Village! I swear it is the last village piece I am buying this year.
> Amazon.ca
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Now tell us the truth - if a new piece comes out you will be buying it.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Now tell us the truth - if a new piece comes out you will be buying it.



Well I do have my eye on a little whoville shoe shop that is a retired house piece but holy smoke the retired pieces are going on Ebay for 250.oo USD and up.
Now if the Bakery comes available yes I would definitely be bidding on it.
OK I guess I am addicted,,,,lol...lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

My husband said he was stopping at The Bay after work to look for a winter coat.  He brought one home but is hemming over it... he wishes there was more room in the shoulder area.  So we looked online and found another coat that he did not see at the store.  I ended up ordering it in two different sizes tonight through airmilesshops.  Hopefully he likes it better and I get to keep the miles on one of those 2 coats.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Don't forget tomorrow is the Bonus AM at Shell for GO+ members, 1 AM per litre up to 100 AM and 1 AM per dollar spent in store too! (If you opted in already).


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> You know what I would love? A pastel fridge. Give me lemon, avocado, powder blue, or lavender and I would be thrilled!
> 
> My kitchen is stainless steel and personally I prefer it to white and especially to black appliances. But a bit of colour would be my absolute preference.


*Oh you know i love a challenge, right? How about this fridge i saw at The Bay last week?
 OR there's this one *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh you know i love a challenge, right? How about this fridge i saw at The Bay last week?
> View attachment 452262 OR there's this one View attachment 452263*



i didn’t think it was possible, but i think you found a kitchen piece i’d say is a bit too much!!

the bottom one though...my kitchen tiles are that same icy blue. it would go perfectly!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

A SMEG fridge? Oh boy DH and I would be making  Red Dwarf jokes all over that


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1337907
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1337914
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1337913

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1337859
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Shell Go+
The T&C for the instore purchase says that gift cards are excluded.....does anyone know if that is ALL gift cards or just the Shell cards?  Previous promos have only excluded the Shell cards.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys - $50 H&M gift card, get 75 miles...I'll be doing that one for DS23 for Christmas!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding the Buy 4 Cineplex movie tickets get 1 free movie ticket on Air Miles.  Has anyone redeemed for this?  Is it just the 1 free movie ticket that is redeemable ONLY from Jan 15 to March 15, 2020?  Or is it ALL the tickets?  I'm debating over redeeming for it but only if I can use the 4 movie tickets in December.  The free one in 2020 is fine but not the others.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.Sobeys MyOffer this morning on husband's and my accounts, daughter didn't get it:


----------



## alohamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Regarding the Buy 4 Cineplex movie tickets get 1 free movie ticket on Air Miles.  Has anyone redeemed for this?  Is it just the 1 free movie ticket that is redeemable ONLY from Jan 15 to March 15, 2020?  Or is it ALL the tickets?  I'm debating over redeeming for it but only if I can use the 4 movie tickets in December.  The free one in 2020 is fine but not the others.



I redeemed for this and it is only the one bonus ticket that must be used in 2020. The other four are regular anytime use tickets


----------



## TammyLynn33

Where oh where are our Christmas in July miles ? Sigh I feel like they are hoping we will all forget about them with STB going on .
the blue fridge .. I say go for it 
The Ottawa dream home last year had a yellow stove only reason I bought a ticket ha ha


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> Sobeys MyOffer this morning on husband's and my accounts, daughter didn't get it:


Jeez they must want you back as I always shop at Sobeys so my offer is spend $125 get 60.  It is hit or miss whether I get to $125 each week.


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> .Sobeys MyOffer this morning on husband's and my accounts, daughter didn't get it:
> 
> View attachment 452342


Mine last week and this was spend 100 get 50. I haven't shopped at Foodland for 6 weeks (vacation) and this was the best that they could do.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> .Sobeys MyOffer this morning on husband's and my accounts, daughter didn't get it:
> 
> View attachment 452342


I looked earlier today and it wasn't there. I just checked again now and there it was. Thanks @ilovetotravel1977 . Everyone else check again!


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> Jeez they must want you back as I always shop at Sobeys so my offer is spend $125 get 60.  It is hit or miss whether I get to $125 each week.





Debbie said:


> Mine last week and this was spend 100 get 50. I haven't shopped at Foodland for 6 weeks (vacation) and this was the best that they could do.



I'm not going to begin to guess how they distribute these promos. In our case a typical spend is <$25, $40 on a Blue Friday, our threshold spend coupons are 75/$200 (we got them this week as well) and we never get there.  I'm sure you'll be getting a different offer down the road if you didn't get this one, airmiles promos are targeted but seem so random.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to get the Wednesday flyer updates out of the way before StB drops at midnight -- and before I drop as a side-effect of Fast Pass day 

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-Op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer*
*IGA Western Flyer*


----------



## cari12

juniorbugman said:


> Jeez they must want you back as I always shop at Sobeys so my offer is spend $125 get 60.  It is hit or miss whether I get to $125 each week.


Same for me


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time to get the Wednesday flyer updates out of the way before StB drops at midnight -- and before I drop as a side-effect of Fast Pass day *
> Was today your fastpass day? Did you get everything you wanted ? How many park days ? What was your strategy ?
> 
> *Sobey's Western Flyer*
> *Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
> Foodland Atlantic Flyer
> Co-Op Atlantic Flyer
> IGA Quebec Flyer*
> *IGA Western Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

@TammyLynn33 *Only problem i had was I can't see all of my days yet - going for almost 3 weeks, 10 day hoppers but not going to any parks until our 4th day and you can only book 14 days from your check-in! I started with the harder ones first to get them set up and then I just went back and filled them all in. The big-ticket rides aren't until day 67+ so i had zero problems!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> I redeemed for this and it is only the one bonus ticket that must be used in 2020. The other four are regular anytime use tickets



Awesome, thanks!  I might snag one of these then.  We all want to see the new Jimungi movie closer to Christmas.  Hmm I don't believe I spelt the name correctly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disney Addicted said:


> Awesome, thanks!  I might snag one of these then.  We all want to see the new Jimungi movie closer to Christmas.  Hmm I don't believe I spelt the name correctly.


Close......Jumanji


----------



## kuhltiffany

Anyone see ITunes cards on sale? I’m thinking that would help would help with the price of Disney+...


----------



## marchingstar

kuhltiffany said:


> Anyone see ITunes cards on sale? I’m thinking that would help would help with the price of Disney+...



they’re pretty much always cheaper at costco!


----------



## ottawamom

deleted post


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ahhhhhh AM hunting can be serious business sometimes. Okay I opted into the the Shell + offer: DH filled up his car and 1/2 of the truck, no troubles.
I have been to 3 different Shell stations in the past week: all have had AM system issues!!! So I have been putting $10 in the tank, just enough to get along until the promo yesterday. Went to fill up and get $1/1AM and they tell me there, their system is still down and I will have to save my receipts and bring them in later this week!  ARGH
At least DH also went to the Safeway liquor store and racked up another 200 or so AM!
As long as there is at least one more good Safeway offer, I think we will keep Onyx status.


----------



## Juventus

So on the AM app I see an offer for Shell where if you spend $25 on the car wash you get 100AM and it expires December 2.  I assumed that the $25 dollar threshold was cumulative over multiple purchases, but the fine print says singe purchase.  I don't believe there is a $25 car wash.  What am I missing here?


----------



## Disney Addicted

I think you have to purchase a couple of car washes on the same transacation/bill/receipt that adds up to $25 before tax to get the 100 AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> As long as there is at least one more good Safeway offer, I think we will keep Onyx status.


Me too.  I have 1071 to get to Onyx this year.  I just wasn't focused on it in the beginning of the year, and the Blue Fridays didn't have many offers we would use.  I would go and pick up one or two of the items...but that was it.  

Then I took a look at what I had collected so far for the year in Aug...and my jaw dropped...I would need over 4000 Am.  I'm slowly picking away and getting it lower.  I'll get there.  If we get one more good Blue Friday...I will hit onyx this year.  I really didn't want to loose that status as I've had it for over 4 yrs now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got a flyer addressed today from foodland entitles “chill out with more miles” mostly foodland , 1 Rexall shell staples airmiles shops use 3 diff earn 50 bonus . 
I didn’t expect to see any promos while STB was going on .. interesting


----------



## kitntrip

TammyLynn33 said:


> I got a flyer addressed today from foodland entitles “chill out with more miles” mostly foodland , 1 Rexall shell staples airmiles shops use 3 diff earn 50 bonus .
> I didn’t expect to see any promos while STB was going on .. interesting



I got one as well but for Sobeys


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Maybe I should check my mailbox haha


----------



## Days In the Sun

kitntrip said:


> I got one as well but for Sobeys



Husband and I received the Sobeys booklets today in the mail as well, many seem combinable with STB ones which is great.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Airmiles website

*Get 200 Bonus Miles*
Offer valid Nov 21,2019 - Nov 21,2019


Get 200 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $75 or more before taxes on Beauty and Skin Care products, including Cosmetics, Facial Cleansers, Moisturizers, Treatments, Serums, Exfoliators, Masks, Toners, All Natural Skin Care, Fragrances, Specialty Bath Products, Hair Care or Hair Colour (excludes Hair Accessories and Appliances). Selected types and sizes.*
Visit the Rexall eFlyer or see in-store for more details.
Terms and Conditions

* Offer valid November 21, 2019. Valid at participating Rexall locations in Manitoba, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario, Saskatchewan and the Northwest Territories. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding prescriptions, products containing codeine, postal services and stamps, Gift Cards, Gift Card Express, Rexall Pharma Plus Gift Cards, lottery, transit tickets, phone cards, event tickets and taxes. Limit one offer per transaction. AIR MILES® Card must be presented at the time of the purchase.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

That's a really high threshold for Rexall. Made more tricky because it's just beauty items. Great if you need some expensive skin care but I'm not sure I can do this one and then do StB in two weeks (x2).


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> That's a really high threshold for Rexall. Made more tricky because it's just beauty items. Great if you need some expensive skin care but I'm not sure I can do this one and then do StB in two weeks (x2).



I'm waiting for STB in two weeks.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH just told me that his Mom wants a shredder for Christmas...Staples $100 STB offer! Whoop!

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH just told me that his Mom wants a shredder for Christmas...Staples $100 STB offer! Whoop!
> 
> Oops, wrong thread


*You have no idea how happy it makes me to see that I'm not the only one having trouble keeping these things separate & posting in the correct thread!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

#airmilesonthebrain


----------



## marcyleecorgan

My office needs ink for the postage machine... guess what I am expensing haha well I am responsible for it!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI...someone posted on the "other" AM fan site that they upgraded their 5 day flex and 7 day flex ticket to DVC Gold Annual Pass...they received the following values for their tickets:  5 day flex = $500; 7 day flex $520.  We arrive in WDW on the 25th and will be upgrading our 5 day flex and 7 day flex to the Platinum AP.  I will report back the values we received for the upgrade.


----------



## bababear_50

New on the airmiles site,,Lots of new Book sets for everyone.
For
Harry Potter Fans





720
576 Dream Miles ONYX

Format: Activity Book
Pages: 32
Publisher: Scholastic Inc.
Genre: Fantasy
Ages: 6 & Up
Grades: 1 and Up
Lexile® Measure: 1070LL
DRA Level: 34-38
New
Captain Underpants Box set
Dog Man box set
Hunger Games box set
Baby-sitters Club box set


----------



## Days In the Sun

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI...someone posted on the "other" AM fan site that they upgraded their 5 day flex and 7 day flex ticket to DVC Gold Annual Pass...they received the following values for their tickets:  5 day flex = $500; 7 day flex $520.  We arrive in WDW on the 25th and will be upgrading our 5 day flex and 7 day flex to the Platinum AP.  I will report back the values we received for the upgrade.



Yes please post when you do, it would really be a lot of help.  The current 5 day and 7 day flex cost 4725/4850 airmiles which is $497/$510 CAD in cash airmiles.  So if those prices were in USD they made a big profit.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes please post when you do, it would really be a lot of help.  The current 5 day and 7 day flex cost 4725/4850 airmiles which is $497/$510 CAD in cash airmiles.  So if those prices were in USD they made a big profit.



I think the tickets they exchanged were the regular tickets not the Canadian discount ones currently available.  I know my regular 7 day flex cost 6400 AM = $673.68 CDN and my 5 day flex cost 5995 AM = $631.05 CDN.

I will definitely post.  Hoping to do the upgrade on the day we arrive.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A little rant.

Sobeys - if you advertise H&M gift cards in your flyer, attached to an air miles promo, please carry said gift cards.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little rant.
> 
> Sobeys - if you advertise H&M gift cards in your flyer, attached to an air miles promo, please carry said gift cards.


I stopped going to Foodland for this very reason.  It’s a drive to get there and I have never had luck with them.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little rant.
> 
> Sobeys - if you advertise H&M gift cards in your flyer, attached to an air miles promo, please carry said gift cards.





tinkerone said:


> I stopped going to Foodland for this very reason.  It’s a drive to get there and I have never had luck with them.  Grrrrrr.



I too have given up on both Foodland and Sobeys for gift cards...the last time there was a Kobo gift card offer with AM, neither store had any Kobo gift cards.  I was told that they do not maintain the gift card rack so selection may vary.


----------



## ottawamom

Way off topic. Has anyone received their AM for doing Bonus Boom (Oct 10-13)? I know it's only been a little over a month and I should be patient. I was just trying to tidy up my spreadsheet of AM I'm waiting for.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Regarding gift cards at Sobey's - if the gift cards you are looking for are not on the rack Customer Service can open the doors behind/under the big gift card rack to check the stock in there.  Also for higher amount gift cards (like Shell $100 cards) Customer Service usually has them in cupboards at their desk.

The last time Sobey's had the Buy $200 Sobey's gift card get 200 bonus Air Miles I had to ask Customer Service to check both places.  She huffed about it but sure enough there they were.  I knew darn well she would find them as another Customer Service employee told me they keep the higher amounts locked up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Disney Addicted thanks for the tip!


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone who hasn't already signed up, Foodland has a link.  Sign up for their e-flyer and get 25 AM's.  Pretty easy 25 AM's.  

https://ontario.foodland.ca/flyer/?set_preferred_store_number=6441


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little rant.
> 
> Sobeys - if you advertise H&M gift cards in your flyer, attached to an air miles promo, please carry said gift cards.


This happened to me at Safeway a while back with the Old Navy gift card promo. My store had none.
Even asked at customer service and they just suggested I try another store.


----------



## cari12

Has anyone booked with Expedia where you pay at the hotel, not upfront? Do you still get AirMiles?


----------



## TammyLynn33

I have but  I’m awful at tracking so I’m not sure 
But if you look at airmiles travel hub lots of hotels and you prepay and miles post a few days after you stay and it is a shop the block coupon if the dates work 




cari12 said:


> Has anyone booked with Expedia where you pay at the hotel, not upfront? Do you still get AirMiles?


----------



## TammyLynn33

I ran into foodland this am and they were talking and it may have been about another blue Friday? I could be totally wrong but here’s hoping I could def use one right now


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Updated my signature... only need about 600 more miles to maintain Onyx...  c'mon Blue Fridays...


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> I have but  I’m awful at tracking so I’m not sure
> But if you look at airmiles travel hub lots of hotels and you prepay and miles post a few days after you stay and it is a shop the block coupon if the dates work


Thanks. I did look on travel hub but they didn’t have the hotel I wanted and also I did not want to prepay as we are not going until March 2020.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marcyleecorgan said:


> Updated my signature... only need about 600 more miles to maintain Onyx... c'mon Blue Fridays...


That is awesome!!!!  Mine is still slowly creeping up.  I should get our BMO cc miles this week...and I scored a few with the trip to the big city over the weekend.  But it's painful to watch because I want it to tip over that threshold...and it just keeps slowly moving.  I just need a good Blue Friday as well.  I just need 1060 Am and I'm there!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm thinking we're really gonna like this new AMEX earn rate! Just got our statement and I've tried to show you how it's broken down -- the rates changed on Nov 4th so this statement has both old & new earning rates While we no longer earn different rates at the Partner stores it was always 1/$10 there anyway. NOW, all of the stand-alone grocery & gas locations earn at 1/$5 and that includes Metro, Sobey's & Shell. Rexall isn't included but it will STILL be at the 1/$10 we were getting. Super glad a couple of large expenditures happened after the switch (new airfare & travel insurance for our extended trip) because they came in at the 1/$10 instead of the 1/$15!*

**


----------



## ottawamom

I don't think this has been mentioned yet. Rexall coupon Mon-Wed.

Rexall coupon


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned yet. Rexall coupon Mon-Wed.
> 
> Rexall coupon


*Oopsie, yeah, i saw it and thought to myself "that's a pitful return, thanks but not happening" and then neglected to share, sorry gang! 80 miles for a $50 spend isn't worth it.

HOWEVER, any of us old people who got the $10 gift cards from last week's promo don't forget to use it by tomorrow. Hit up the old people day and get your 20% off and then use the card to pay!*


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone looking at Rexall
Maybe stack with this

Note: Although they usually have specials for Rose & Robin in Dec also.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm actually going to stack the Rose & Robin with the email and AM little book of bonus offers. Spend $50 get 150AM in the end. That I can do.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I'm actually going to stack the Rose & Robin with the email and AM little book of bonus offers. Spend $50 get 150AM in the end. That I can do.



Ah dang no little book of Bonus offers for me yet,,,maybe soon.
Spend $50.00 get 150 AM is great Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm thinking we're really gonna like this new AMEX earn rate! Just got our statement and I've tried to show you how it's broken down -- the rates changed on Nov 4th so this statement has both old & new earning rates While we no longer earn different rates at the Partner stores it was always 1/$10 there anyway. NOW, all of the stand-alone grocery & gas locations earn at 1/$5 and that includes Metro, Sobey's & Shell. Rexall isn't included but it will STILL be at the 1/$10 we were getting. Super glad a couple of large expenditures happened after the switch (new airfare & travel insurance for our extended trip) because they came in at the 1/$10 instead of the 1/$15!*
> 
> *View attachment 453410*


Which AMEX card has those rates? I gave up my AMEX Reserve when I couldn't get a cc for Tangerine, and I didn't want to pay the (huge-to-me) annual fee. I stuck with BMO World Elite.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Which AMEX card has those rates? I gave up my AMEX Reserve when I couldn't get a cc for Tangerine, and I didn't want to pay the (huge-to-me) annual fee. I stuck with BMO World Elite.


*It's the AMEX Platinum the annual fee is $120 and that includes additional cards for anyone else in the family. The earn rates changed on Nov 4th to the following:
From the website:*
*Earn 1 Mile for every $5 in Card purchases, up to $30,000 annually, on eligible food & drinks, (such as eligible restaurants, coffee shops and stand-alone grocery stores), and eligible gas & transit (such as local commuter transportation including ridesharing services and taxis) in Canada*​*Earn 1 Mile for every $10 in Card purchases everywhere else *​
*Here's a screenshot that explains it a bit better


PLUS they added this bonus as well

ANNUAL TRAVEL REDEMPTION BENEFIT*
Once per calendar year, when an eligible Cardmember uses Dream Miles with the AIR MILES Reward Program to book their first single flight or package vacation through airmiles.ca or vacations.airmiles.ca, they can get Bonus Miles equivalent to 25% of the net number of Miles used (up to a maximum of 750 Bonus Miles)


----------



## dancin Disney style

My DD has asked for a Netflix subscription for Xmas.   I'm willing because we can all use it AND because it was either that or a puppy.  I know that there is a gift card deal at Shell that includes Netflix cards.  Is it simple to apply the cards as payment? 

 I know nothing about these streaming services....we have been using Android boxes for the last 4-5 years.  The boxes are all old now and can't be updated anymore so it's time for either new boxes or Netflix.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> My DD has asked for a Netflix subscription for Xmas.   I'm willing because we can all use it AND because it was either that or a puppy.  I know that there is a gift card deal at Shell that includes Netflix cards.  Is it simple to apply the cards as payment?
> 
> I know nothing about these streaming services....we have been using Android boxes for the last 4-5 years.  The boxes are all old now and can't be updated anymore so it's time for either new boxes or Netflix.




Hi Hon
This might help


You can use *Netflix Gift* Cards to *pay* for a *Netflix* subscription or to give as a *gift* to friends, family, teachers, and more.
...
*To redeem your Netflix Gift Card:*

Go to *netflix*.com/redeem.
Scratch the foil off the back of your *card* gently with a coin. Note: ...
Enter the 11-digit PIN code.
*Netflix Gift Cards - Netflix Help Center*
https://help.netflix.com › node


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> My DD has asked for a Netflix subscription for Xmas.   I'm willing because we can all use it AND because it was either that or a puppy.  I know that there is a gift card deal at Shell that includes Netflix cards.  Is it simple to apply the cards as payment?
> 
> I know nothing about these streaming services....we have been using Android boxes for the last 4-5 years.  The boxes are all old now and can't be updated anymore so it's time for either new boxes or Netflix.


*sooo simple and a great idea. I have a ton of gift cards on my account right now because they are regular promos at both Metro and Sobeys -- a couple of months ago it was 75 miles for a $50 card at metro!

Psst, you also don't need to take Netflix outside when it's raining or snowing or you want to sleep in ...

Hubby always has to bring his laptop with him when we go away and I always tuck the Surface & an adapter plus the HDMI cable into my backpack. Before we go I'll download a bunch of things and we hook it up to the TV so that we're able to watch something whenever we want to. YES, we are "those" people who will watch tv in Disney, don't judge *


----------



## flower_petals

Regarding bonus miles - I shopped staples a few days ago when they had the flash 10x.  I received 3 base miles from staples. Then the next day  1 mile for every $40 ( 3am)  and 1 reward for every $20 (6 miles).  These are posted as AM shops. $137 purchase.  Is this right?  I thought it would be a bonus of 27 miles.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *sooo simple and a great idea. I have a ton of gift cards on my account right now because they are regular promos at both Metro and Sobeys -- a couple of months ago it was 75 miles for a $50 card at metro!
> 
> Psst, you also don't need to take Netflix outside when it's raining or snowing or you want to sleep in ...
> 
> Hubby always has to bring his laptop with him when we go away and I always tuck the Surface & an adapter plus the HDMI cable into my backpack. Before we go I'll download a bunch of things and we hook it up to the TV so that we're able to watch something whenever we want to. YES, we are "those" people who will watch tv in Disney, don't judge *



And you don’t have to kennel it when you go on vacation


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> This might help
> View attachment 453459
> 
> You can use *Netflix Gift* Cards to *pay* for a *Netflix* subscription or to give as a *gift* to friends, family, teachers, and more.
> ...
> *To redeem your Netflix Gift Card:*
> 
> Go to *netflix*.com/redeem.
> Scratch the foil off the back of your *card* gently with a coin. Note: ...
> Enter the 11-digit PIN code.
> *Netflix Gift Cards - Netflix Help Center*
> https://help.netflix.com › node


Thanks!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *sooo simple and a great idea. I have a ton of gift cards on my account right now because they are regular promos at both Metro and Sobeys -- a couple of months ago it was 75 miles for a $50 card at metro!
> 
> Psst, you also don't need to take Netflix outside when it's raining or snowing or you want to sleep in ...
> 
> Hubby always has to bring his laptop with him when we go away and I always tuck the Surface & an adapter plus the HDMI cable into my backpack. Before we go I'll download a bunch of things and we hook it up to the TV so that we're able to watch something whenever we want to. YES, we are "those" people who will watch tv in Disney, don't judge *


LOL....we also watch TV on vacay.  I am not able to come in and go to sleep no matter how late or how tired I am.  Even if I came in at 2am I’ve got to watch tv for a couple of hours....not just on vacay this is me on a daily basis.  

In bad weather the dog just goes out in the back yard.  Our dog that passed last year was too much of a princess and wouldn’t voluntarily go out in the rain...I had to push him out.  Then he would stand there getting wet looking at me over his shoulder plotting my death.


----------



## mkmommy

Just got back from a package trip I booked using Air Miles to Portugal.  It was a fantastic trip. I know people have not been impressed with Air Transit packages, but I was impressed. Flights were on time, more leg room than I have had on any flight in years. The transfers were quick and easy to find and the hotel I picked was impressive for 4 star, room was bigger than most North American rooms I have stayed in

In my opinion it was a great use of Airmiles. Cost me $500 in taxes and fees plus 10,000 Airmiles.

The only nick pick thing I can say is that the package options through Airmiles  is not all the packages Air Transat offers. I would have loved to booked a split city stay package that was not through AirMiles.
Thanks to all the great Airmiles tips here I have enough Airmiles for another package. I hope cruise options comes soon.

the view from my room


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Speaking of Netflix, our account was hacked this morning in Indonesia.  Locked us out and our email/username and password.  The great downfall of technology...ugh


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Speaking of Netflix, our account was hacked this morning in Indonesia.  Locked us out and our email/username and password.  The great downfall of technology...ugh


Sorry that happened to you.   Apparently they have something new  coming soon that will prevent fraudulent usage. I read an article yesterday saying that Disney+ has already been hacked and ALL users are compromised.


----------



## tinkerone

What is the offer for Netflex GC's at Shell?  I didn't see one.


----------



## CanadianKrista

tinkerone said:


> What is the offer for Netflex GC's at Shell?  I didn't see one.


*Gift Cards*
Offer valid November 4, 2019 through to January 5, 2020 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards:  Canada Vanilla Visa $100, Sony Canada PS3 $50, HBC Canada $50, Google Play $50, Canada Netflix $30, Canada Uber $25, Cabela's Canada $50, Xbox Game Pass Ultimate 3M $49.99. Maximum of 5 transactions per day. Maximum 500 Miles per Collector Account for this offer. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> What is the offer for Netflex GC's at Shell?  I didn't see one.


Someone correct me if I’m wrong....
20miles for a $30 card to a maximum of 500 miles per account.  5 transactions per day max.

There are a bunch of other cards that are also included but I think they are all $50 and higher.  If you do a search of this thread it was discussed recently.  That usually how I find stuff because I can’t find anything on the Shell site.

oops....I’m on my phone and it doesn’t always show me the last post...other wise I would have seen the above answer


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The link to the Shell offers is also in the first post BTW -- but i often have trouble weeding thru their website to find the correct information by following their links *


----------



## CanadianKrista

Breaking news - someone in the facebook group shared pics of this weeks Sobeys/Foodland flyers - Blue Friday, here we come!


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Breaking news - someone in the facebook group shared pics of this weeks Sobeys/Foodland flyers - Blue Friday, here we come!



Hi Hon
In Ontario?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Inquiring minds need to know! Ontario Blue Friday? I knew there was a reason I didn't go to get groceries yesterday. My patience will be rewarded.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> In Ontario?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I just looked and the poster says Ontario but the pic is so small that I can't tell for sure.  It does look like all the same old same old on the front cover....wings, chips, granola bars


----------



## dancin Disney style

I may or may not have stolen these pics...


----------



## dancin Disney style

These are Foodland


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the visuals
Foodland here I come: Prime chicken.YEAH!!!
And I can use my Foodland STB coupon tooo!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the visuals
> Foodland here I come: Prime chicken.YEAH!!!
> And I can use my Foodland STB coupon tooo!
> Hugs
> Mel


Ditto.   Only problem is my freezer is full and I don't have much hope of thinning it out a little this week.....DH is sick and not eating much and youngest DD has shows every night this week so she's not home.  The oldest DD comes home at midnight to sleep and that's about it.....can someone tell her that she's too old to be living with her parents.


BTW...don't forget the $5 coupons for the Prime Chicken


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Ditto.   Only problem is my freezer is full and I don't have much hope of thinning it out a little this week.....DH is sick and not eating much and youngest DD has shows every night this week so she's not home.  The oldest DD comes home at midnight to sleep and that's about it.....can someone tell her that she's too old to be living with her parents.
> 
> 
> BTW...don't forget the $5 coupons for the Prime Chicken



Home is where the heart is is what my kids try saying to me,,,,,hmmmm sooner or later (usually later) they do move along.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Home is where the heart is is what my kids try saying to me,,,,,hmmmm sooner or later (usually later) they do move along.
> Hugs
> Mel


She turns 30 in January.....It's past time to go.  At 30 I had 2 kids, a mortgage and owned  my first business. 
I sound grouchy right now...don't I?


----------



## ottawamom

Ok I have to agree. 30ish is definitely time to be moving on. My 22 year old has just started his first full time job. He's welcome to stay at home and build a bit of a nest egg before he moves out.

Pizza from Metro and wings from Sobeys. We've got a Grey Cup dinner.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Ok I have to agree. 30ish is definitely time to be moving on. My 22 year old has just started his first full time job. He's welcome to stay at home and build a bit of a nest egg before he moves out.
> 
> Pizza from Metro and wings from Sobeys. We've got a Grey Cup dinner.





22 is still young and I would want a son that age to stay home for a bit.     My younger one is nearly 21 and constantly talks about moving out.  Partially because she's irked about living at home this year instead of on campus.  She had a falling out with the roommate last year and was left without a place to live at school this year.  She has made me promise to kick her out by her 24th birthday if she hasn't already left.  Funny how two kids raised in the same house by the same parents can be so different.  My older one has worked full time since she graduated from college. She then a year later went back to university and worked full time while doing that.  Since then she has kept moving up the ranks at work.  She should have well over $100K saved up but I would be willing to bet that she has next to nothing.  She has a pretty decent income but claims that she could never afford her own place.   On that I call BS because we have lived on far less than she makes and that's a family of 4.

ETA: If I knew she was aggressively saving money and would have enough to buy a house I  wouldn't care if she stayed 5 more years.  I see all the stupid stuff that she buys which is why I figure she spends it all.  She just spent over $1500 on a new phone when her old one was only 2 years old.


----------



## kerreyn

I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB booklets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc. 

I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.

How freaking amazing is that!?


----------



## TammyLynn33

My eyes or my phone I can’t zoom in . What were the am for chicken wings and prime ? I can’t see lol ? Any other good/great returns



bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the visuals
> Foodland here I come: Prime chicken.YEAH!!!
> And I can use my Foodland STB coupon tooo!
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## osully

Thank you so much to everyone in this group. We are just wrapping up a Disney trip that would not have been possible without AM! 7 day WDW tickets. 1 day Park to Park UO tickets. Flights. Hotel. $200+ worth of Starbucks gift card to use for coffee & treats all week. Amazing! I will admit the Starbucks lines have been somewhat nightmare. One night we wanted a Starbucks on our way out of MK and there was a QUEUE in order to even get into the Starbucks inside lines. I guess everyone uses their Starbucks money at Disney LOL!


----------



## TammyLynn33

kerreyn said:


> I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB boolets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc.
> 
> I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.
> 
> How freaking amazing is that!?


Congrats . So happy one of us won


----------



## kerreyn

TammyLynn33 said:


> Congrats . So happy one of us won



Right? It feels cliche to say "I never win anything", but usually it's DH who wins. Then again, the main card is in HIS name, lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> My eyes or my phone I can’t zoom in . What were the am for chicken wings and prime ? I can’t see lol ? Any other good/great returns


*just gotta wait till midnight and they'll all be up on reebee! Much easier to read and by 6-ish they'll be on smart Canucks as well*


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the visuals
> Foodland here I come: Prime chicken.YEAH!!!
> And I can use my Foodland STB coupon tooo!
> Hugs
> Mel


 We had a box for supper and DD actually said, "This is good chicken". I'll take that win!


dancin Disney style said:


> Ditto.   Only problem is my freezer is full and I don't have much hope of thinning it out a little this week.....DH is sick and not eating much and youngest DD has shows every night this week so she's not home.  The oldest DD comes home at midnight to sleep and that's about it.....can someone tell her that she's too old to be living with her parents.
> 
> 
> BTW...don't forget the $5 coupons for the Prime Chicken


 I hear you. When I took the box out today, I thought the same thing. I am going to reorganize the freezer before Friday, after I get the Foodland ad. 
As to the kids...they keep coming back! 


kerreyn said:


> I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB booklets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc.
> 
> I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.
> 
> How freaking amazing is that!?


 Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB booklets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc.
> 
> I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.
> 
> How freaking amazing is that!?



OMG that is so awesome!! OOOps and Welcome Home!!
Congrats Hon!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

kerreyn said:


> I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB booklets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc.
> 
> I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.
> 
> How freaking amazing is that!?


Congrats!


----------



## TammyLynn33

ha ha I’ll be asleep long before then .. ha ha I’ll check when my insomnia kicks around 3 am  

QUOTE="Donald - my hero, post: 61277213, member: 117792"]
*just gotta wait till midnight and they'll all be up on reebee! Much easier to read and by 6-ish they'll be on smart Canucks as well*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CanadianKrista

kerreyn said:


> I have to tell you guys, we got back from Mexico Saturday night, I picked up a couple of StB booklets yesterday, and I've been kind of 'meh' about doing it. Not much motivation, feeling like I have to spend more to earn less, etc.
> 
> I just checked our home email that our 'main' AM card gets emails to - and guess what!?  We got an email from Air Miles for the Round Up contest (Aug - Sept), and we won $500 in gift cards!  I had to select 5 x $100 gift cards, so selected Safeway, Sobey's, Rexall, Lowe's and Global Pet Food.  Just wait till I tell my DH - he likes to poke fun at my airmiles obsession hunting.
> 
> How freaking amazing is that!?


I won too!!!  I got the email 4 times, which is really weird - did you only get it once?  I am off to do my skill testing question now....


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> I won too!!!  I got the email 4 times, which is really weird - did you only get it once?  I am off to do my skill testing question now....



WOW!!!
This is great!
Hugs Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just filled out everything, the link in all 4 emails took me to the same  place, so must have been a glitch  - I got $200 Sobeys, $100 Rexall, $100 Children's Place and $100 Shell!  They said 4-6 weeks to get them, so probably can't use them for shop the Block, but they will be here in time for Mega Miles


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> We had a box for supper and DD actually said, "This is good chicken". I'll take that win!
> I hear you. When I took the box out today, I thought the same thing. I am going to reorganize the freezer before Friday, after I get the Foodland ad.
> As to the kids...they keep coming back!
> Wow! Congratulations!



Take your chicken out of the boxes. You can fit way more in the freezer if you do. Just keep the instructions in a safe spot in the kitchen.


----------



## flower_petals

tinkerone said:


> What is the offer for Netflex GC's at Shell?  I didn't see one.


20 am per $30 gift card
Edit. Already answered I see.


----------



## kerreyn

CanadianKrista said:


> I won too!!!  I got the email 4 times, which is really weird - did you only get it once?  I am off to do my skill testing question now....




I got it 4 times too! It only let me claim once though.


----------



## Debbie

I have a question. Has anyone ever used the AIR MILES travel to get a park and fly out of Toronto? I can’t see where the parking for nine days would be included when I visit the site. Does anyone have any experience that they could share?


----------



## AngelDisney

CanadianKrista said:


> Just filled out everything, the link in all 4 emails took me to the same  place, so must have been a glitch  - I got $200 Sobeys, $100 Rexall, $100 Children's Place and $100 Shell!  They said 4-6 weeks to get them, so probably can't use them for shop the Block, but they will be here in time for Mega Miles


Congrats!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A quick trip to Rexall to use up the old lady gift cards i got last week -- hubby decided he needed to tag along and i think he wished he hadn't, just couldn't wrap his head around what i was trying to do this time and kept adding things to the basket. His mind about exploded when i reminded him that everything not on sale was 20% off! I gave up explaining until we finished and then his face brightened when he saw the total we spent.

2 transactions because you can't use more than one card per transaction -- we walked out with $25.00 worth of products and paid $5 (mostly taxes!) Earned a total of 2 airmiles but that wasn't the purpose of the trip -- money is more important sometimes.*


----------



## bababear_50

I have got to go to bed............

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1338682

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1338749

Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1338686

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1338688
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

huge congratulations @kerreyn and @CanadianKrista !!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Blue Friday for Safeway out West too!    I'm actually surprised - I didn't think we'd see one during the shop the block promo.  
Congrats on those who won the round up.  I checked my email...nothing.  Then my spam hoping...lol...still nothing. I'm glad some of this group won!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will only do the $100/50 miles spend coupon, along with DH's My Offer which is the same.  And knock that Sobeys STB coupon off his list.


----------



## Gigi22

I got the Round Up email too, 4 times.  Completed the question, then picked my 5 GCs.  I picked a combo of Rexall and Metro GCs.  They are supposed to arrive in 4-6 weeks.  Yeah!
On the other hand, I am just nowhere with STB.  I have a lot of errands to run in the next few days — may manage to complete 3 offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, I'm so happy that we had not one, not two but THREE grand prize winners in our little group, GO US!!!

Give me the push i need to keep these threads full of great tips, just reinforces that we've got a great community formed here.
*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just checked out the Blue Friday in the west.  I was very underwhelmed   There are a few things I'll pick up...but not sure it will total 100.00.  I will check my personal offers as well too and see if there is anything there I can add.  Gone are the days of great  Blue Fridays where making two shops was easy.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just checked out the Blue Friday in the west.  I was very underwhelmed   There are a few things I'll pick up...but not sure it will total 100.00.  I will check my personal offers as well too and see if there is anything there I can add.  Gone are the days of great  Blue Fridays where making two shops was easy.



I feel ya! I see a few things worth my time, and when I add in a STB coupon, I will get a decent haul. But it's nothing like those early days where it was easy to push 800 or so miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

I think I'll be doing a Blue Friday, based on my budget when I get home and can check that. I did make a list, doesn't seem like a lot of miles, but a few things I do need (like cat litter and that is the brand I like to use, and chips that my kid would live on if I let him). Plus I do need the miles. I will use the STB coupon as well, even though the return isn't great, but a few extra is better than none.


----------



## kerreyn

Just made my shopping list for Blue Friday, it's pretty measly... For just Blue Friday products, I'll spend approx. $112 and earn 475 'bonus' air miles. I do have some other things to pick up, so fingers crossed I can at least get 500 am.


----------



## bababear_50

I am trying to figure out if I should buy for the school food drive Friday or if there will be another Blue Friday before Dec 18th...........Hmmmm...
Someone Please check my math
50 boxes Granola bars x $2.22=$111.00
=  500 Airmiles right?
plus 100 Airmiles for spending $100.00 coupon right?
So a total of 600 Airmiles right?
+ 5x the base miles STB coupon?



Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I am trying to figure out if I should buy for the school food drive Friday or if there will be another Blue Friday before Dec 18th...........Hmmmm...
> Someone Please check my math
> 50 boxes x $2.22=$111.00
> =  500 Airmiles right?
> plus 100 Airmiles for spending $100.00 right?
> So a total of 600 Airmiles right?
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Personally, I wouldn't risk it. There have been some blue friday droughts this year.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Personally, I wouldn't risk it. There have been some blue friday droughts this year.



Yeah 
That's what I was thinking ,,,,$2.22 a box is not too bad a price,,I have seen it a bit cheaper ,,,
but at least it would be one more thing off of my Holiday/Christmas list of things to do.
Now you all stay away from my Sobeys Friday morning...lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rather late update to the flyer links in the first page ... that's what happens when  you get lost down the rabbit hole of tweaking ADR's -- side note: you have no real budget to stick to, where do you eat? (No- we don't want to go to Vic & Al's  ) Looking for a non-park, Disney owned location

Links not already provided by our late-night flyer spotter Mel!
Early Blurry Rexall On Flyer
Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## rella's fan

Can someone please refresh my memory?  I switched my preference from CASH to DREAM this morning so when should they actually be that ?- I bought gas and some other things at Shell and was hoping when they're deposited it will be to the DREAM account


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory?  I switched my preference from CASH to DREAM this morning so when should they actually be that ?- I bought gas and some other things at Shell and was hoping when they're deposited it will be to the DREAM account



Hi I just changed mine today and it will take effect after 3 am tomorrow morning.
Mel

From the Airmiles website

You can set up or change the balance preference for your Miles by moving the preference slider from 0% to 100%, towards either your Cash or Dream Accounts. Once set, click the *Set my preference* button, verify your email address, then click *Finish*. Your future Miles will be added to your accounts the way you want.
Your preference can be changed as many times as you like and the change will take effect at 3:00 a.m. ET the following day.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone happen to know if coupons count as payment or if they are a discount from the subtotal at Foodland?

I'm planning on getting 4 boxes of Prime chicken and I have the $5 off WUB 2.  I want to make this count for StB so I need to have the right subtotal.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know if coupons count as payment or if they are a discount from the subtotal at Foodland?
> 
> I'm planning on getting 4 boxes of Prime chicken and I have the $5 off WUB 2.  I want to make this count for StB so I need to have the right subtotal.


Where is the $5 off WUB 2?


----------



## kitntrip

Blue friday won't be happening for me this week. Husband is on strike so no pay means no unnecessary groceries.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kitntrip that sucks. DH was on strike before and it lasted 5 months! I feel your pain...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Where is the $5 off WUB 2?


It was a tear off coupon from a while ago.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So excited this blue Friday will push me over what I need to get one 7 day pass...  
One pass at a time .. hoping I can get at least two before we go in summer vacation


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to know if coupons count as payment or if they are a discount from the subtotal at Foodland?
> 
> I'm planning on getting 4 boxes of Prime chicken and I have the $5 off WUB 2.  I want to make this count for StB so I need to have the right subtotal.


I do this all the time at Sobeys, can't say for sure about Foodland but I would think it would be the same, it is a bigger risk for STB though.

This doesn't completely answer your question for Sobeys either but my shop last week at Sobeys for STB was:
Spent $51.94 subtotal, after coupons (played it safe)
Tax $5.99
Coupons $1.50 energizer batteries, .75 bertolli oil
Total of above was $60.18, subtotal + coupons + taxes
Receipt says I earned 3 base miles and 12 Shop the Block which meant both manufacturer coupons and taxes counted toward STB.
All airmiles were posted to my airmiles account last night.

When I do the Blue Friday $100 spend at Sobeys, I usually only spend $80-$90.  Hardest part is getting cashier to scan coupon, they have never said no but I usually get "it's not my fault if it doesn't work" which I respond with "I'm totally ok with it if it doesn't".


----------



## pigletto

My Sobeys airmiles from last week are messed up. There was a product bonus on chicken wings and a few other items and they didn't post. I know airmiles says they can take up to 180 days or whatever, but I don't remember that being the case before on a food item unless it was part of some larger promo. Is anyone else missing miles? They are on my receipt.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m looking at the spend $75 on beauty at rexall today as I need product . 
Is there anything I can double dip with? I still am not great at this 
You guys are the best xo


----------



## kitntrip

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kitntrip that sucks. DH was on strike before and it lasted 5 months! I feel your pain...



Thank you! 5 months, that's awful. I'd be so stressed lol. He's only on day 3, so not stressing too much just yet, but Christmas will be lean this year. I've used my PC points for groceries, and my AM to pick up a few gifts for the kids.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m looking at the spend $75 on beauty at rexall today as I need product .
> Is there anything I can double dip with? I still am not great at this
> You guys are the best xo


*Sorry, not this week BUT looking at the flyer that starts tomorrow there seems to be a ton of "beauty-type" products that have miles as well. You won't come anywhere near the 200 miles though. We are due for a double-dip one-day-only coupon offer but I can't predict when that will happen - we've gone from once a month to two weeks in a row and then back to monthly, there is no "pattern"

Rexall ON Flyer
 Rexall Western Flyer*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*MEGA off-topic here gang!

My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
*If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *



I've heard good things about California Grill in the Contemporary, and if you time it right, you can see the fireworks at MK. I believe if you eat earlier,  they'll also let you back in to watch the fireworks if you show them your receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom from Oct 10-13 finally posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Bonus Boom from Oct 10-13 finally posted.


*Well come on then AM -- where the heck are our Christmas in July miles -- it's almost the ACTUAL Christmas!!!! Those things have till Monday to post*
**​


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *



My current favourite would be Boma at AKL but it's buffet and that might not be what you are looking for.  If it was just dh and I, I'd likely pick Jiko, also AKL, but have never been there. Also love Cali Grill, been there a few times over the years.


----------



## Gigi22

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *



Citrico’s in the GF.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *



top of my “to try” list this time is Homecoming in Disney Springs. 

You could do a night at the Poly. Dinner at Kona Cafe and fireworks on the beach after (with a dole whip if that fits your food restrictions). 

Or La Hacienda de San Angel if you like mexican. Book a table about 2 hours before the fireworks and request a window table. You might get lucky and have a view, and they pipe the music in so it’s really nice. 

also, happy birthday happy birthday happy anniversary!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just got 50 AM posted for Christmas in July. Was 50 even a possibility? I should get 500. Sigh.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Answering my own question, 50AM for 2 shops, 300 for 3, 500 for 5. Guess I need to dig up the receipts from July.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *


So no parks, no DS and no Swolphin...that doesn't leave much. It really depends on what kind of food you like.  Already mentioned, and I agree are good, California Grill and Citrico's.  If you like BBQ and want something fun and a little crazy...Whispering Canyon.   Hard to get but Ohana is also good.  Quiet and quaint...Grand Floridian Café.  If you like steak houses....Yachtsman.  You said no Swolphin but....Shula's is great.   If you would like a dinner show...Hoop Dee Doo Revue is AWESOME and the food is very good.  You could also do the Luau at the Poly which is good but not nearly as good as Hoop Dee Doo.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got 50 AM posted for Christmas in July. Was 50 even a possibility? I should get 500. Sigh.


I only got 50 too. I’m currently on Chat and being forced to argue it.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I only got 50 too. I’m currently on Chat and being forced to argue it.



This was for airmileshop transactions right? (Christmas In July Promo)
I just checked July in my account and I did 3 shops
1. Old Navy
2. Well.ca
3. Indigo
no miles posted yet for me.(should be 300 Airmiles)
My sons account posted 50 and I made 3 shops there,,(should be 300 Airmiles).

21 Nov 19



CHRISTMAS IN JULY+50


19 Jul 19



CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+219 Jul 19



CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CATRIPLE REWARD MILES+419 Jul 19



WELL.CA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+2


13 Jul 19



OLD NAVY CANADA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+2



I think this was the transactions had to be in certain categories to qualify

Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

dancin Disney style said:


> I only got 50 too. I’m currently on Chat and being forced to argue it.


I have found 4 of my 5 receipts, I think my husband has the amazon one I will have to ask him to find it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I’ve got ‘Marie’ and she’s giving me a really hard time


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve got ‘Marie’ and she’s giving me a really hard time


Please come at her with “ don’t you know which group I belong to “  then pass in all our names as it sounds like we all will be calling


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yep I got 50 posted . I know I did more than that . Grr


----------



## TammyLynn33

Was there an amount for each shop ? I see a bunch of airmiles shops in July


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ha! I  got 50 as well from BMO.  Was that a total spend offer? I honestly don't remember participating in this one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Please come at her with “ don’t you know which group I belong to “  then pass in all our names as it sounds like we all will be calling


   THANK YOU!!!! I totally needed that right now.   I was about ready to punch her in her cyber face.   I've got the missing miles now and ended up giving her the usual 'you guys need to get your act together...we are sick of fighting for the miles we have earned' speech.  She responded back with 'Thanks...I'll pass that along'.  

For those that go on Chat …..HANG UP IF YOU GET MARIE!


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> This was for airmileshop transactions right? (Christmas In July Promo)
> I just checked July in my account and I did 3 shops
> 1. Old Navy
> 2. Well.ca
> 3. Indigo
> no miles posted yet for me.(should be 300 Airmiles)
> My sons account posted 50 and I made 3 shops there,,(should be 300 Airmiles).
> 
> 21 Nov 19
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTMAS IN JULY+50
> 
> 
> 19 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+219 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> CHAPTERS.INDIGO.CATRIPLE REWARD MILES+419 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> WELL.CA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+2
> 
> 
> 13 Jul 19
> 
> 
> 
> OLD NAVY CANADA1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20+2
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was the transactions had to be in certain categories to qualify
> 
> Mel



mel
Did we have a sticky for Xmas in July ?


----------



## bababear_50

21 Nov 19



MISSING MILES OFFER CODE+250

Maham just added the missing miles for me for my son's card.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> mel
> Did we have a sticky for Xmas in July ?



I don't think so but others might have saved the info?
sorry
Hugs
Mel

What I did was went to July posting in my airmiles and copied and pasted the airmiles shops right into the CHAT conversation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> mel
> Did we have a sticky for Xmas in July ?


*I have the details on my laptop,  give me about 30 minutes to finish up the dishes and then I'll post them*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have the details on my laptop,  give me about 30 minutes to finish up the dishes and then I'll post them*



I didn't want to suggest it BUT I knew you would have the info,,lol.you are priceless and so kind hearted  J.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *


So there are some DS |Disney owned. But yes Hoop D if you have never done. Sanna is a great location and food. If its due to the GCs then I am pretty sure all DS take the cards, but easy to find out for sure. Then your options open up greatly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> What I did was went to July posting in my airmiles and copied and pasted the airmiles shops right into the CHAT conversation.


Part of the problem was that my third shop had not posted properly. I had it corrected in early Nov and the person who took care of that offered to forward all the info to the correct office to show that I had made the proper purchases to ensure that it counted for the promo.  That interaction was SUPER easy...great guy to deal with.  Then enters ‘Marie’  who I have to explain it all to again. Fine, but she disbelieves my story and I have to repeat things several times. She then wants to see my receipts, transaction records And AGAIN wants the dates, times and amounts. The same ones that are all on the receipts. So I copy and paste it all. Then she leaves me on hold for about 5 minutes and in that time the chat disconnected...I suppose for inactivity. When she finally comes back she all Miss Marie sunshine and gives the old ‘I’m doing you a favour’ type thing.

At least it’s now done.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted.  I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week.  She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account.  We will wait and see.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Part of the problem was that my third shop had not posted properly. I had it corrected in early Nov and the person who took care of that offered to forward all the info to the correct office to show that I had made the proper purchases to ensure that it counted for the promo.  That interaction was SUPER easy...great guy to deal with.  Then enters ‘Marie’  who I have to explain it all to again. Fine, but she disbelieves my story and I have to repeat things several times. She then wants to see my receipts, transaction records And AGAIN wants the dates, times and amounts. The same ones that are all on the receipts. So I copy and paste it all. Then she leaves me on hold for about 5 minutes and in that time the chat disconnected...I suppose for inactivity. When she finally comes back she all Miss Marie sunshine and gives the old ‘I’m doing you a favour’ type thing.
> 
> At least it’s now done.



Sorry this happened to you,,this time around I am keeping ALL of my receipts and coupons for STB,,I have a feeling I am going to be chasing them down and I haven't even got my Christmas In July yet so that's another Chat probably this week.
Ahhh Airmiles does need to code and input their stuff better.
I will definitely *accidentally* disconnect if I see the name Marie.,,lol.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted.  I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week.  She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account.  We will wait and see.



So sorry Judy
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the information for Christmas in July -- i hate to say i told you so, but i KNEW this would prove to be as much of a poop storm as their last dedicated online shopping promo ....I'm gonna wait until Monday -- that's the deadline for the promo to post then I'll chase down mine (none posted yet)

 1 Between 00:00:01 AM ET on July 3 and 23:59:59 PM ET on July 28, 2019, Collectors must make eligible purchases of $50 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, in a single transaction at (i) 5 or more different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 500 Bonus Miles; (ii) 3 or more different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 2 different Christmas in July Categories to qualify for the 50 Bonus Miles. To view all Christmas in July Categories and eligible online stores, visit www.airmilesshops.ca/en/splash/christmas-in-july-2019. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles and qualify for this offer. Travel must be booked by July 28, 2019 and completed by September 30, 2019 to qualify. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Reward Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner trademarks are owned by the respective Partner or authorized for their use in Canada. *airmilesshops.ca Base Offer: Get 1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile for every $20 CDN that you spend per transaction per online store excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Base offer may vary, click “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice at any time. Collector must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 60 days. **airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided. ****Earn twice when you use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard to make qualifying purchases online through airmilesshops.ca [and enter your AIR MILES Number]. The amount of Miles you get depends on the earn rate offered by the AIR MILES Partner and the earn rate offered on your BMO AIR MILES credit card. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner trademarks are owned by the respective Partner or authorized for their use in Canada.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted.  I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week.  She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account.  We will wait and see.


*I call bull crap on that! I have none posted yet and you can bet I'll be on chat as soon as i get functional on Tuesday because Monday Nov 25th is 120 day mark -- they NEED to post by that day or we're allowed to chase them down. They need to figure out a different process for tracking these promos ! Irks me that we need to do their job for them *


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Part of the problem was that my third shop had not posted properly. I had it corrected in early Nov and the person who took care of that offered to forward all the info to the correct office to show that I had made the proper purchases to ensure that it counted for the promo.  That interaction was SUPER easy...great guy to deal with.  Then enters ‘Marie’  who I have to explain it all to again. Fine, but she disbelieves my story and I have to repeat things several times. She then wants to see my receipts, transaction records And AGAIN wants the dates, times and amounts. The same ones that are all on the receipts. So I copy and paste it all. Then she leaves me on hold for about 5 minutes and in that time the chat disconnected...I suppose for inactivity. When she finally comes back she all Miss Marie sunshine and gives the old ‘I’m doing you a favour’ type thing.
> 
> At least it’s now done.


*Yeah i have one that didn't post properly as well but i KNEW i would still end up needing to track down the correct final bonus because there is zero way for them to connect any "missing miles" to an ongoing promo. I gave up tackling them more than once because it's just a waste of my time .. they can say whatever they want when they give us the extra miles (scratch that, the miles we DESERVE because we earned them, they are NOT extra!) it doesn't get into the right spot to get caught by whatever obscure algorithm IT has set up for tracking.*


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Jacqueline
My youngest son and I are doing two Restaurants ,,Sanna is his favorite and I get to visit my turtle and giraffe friends,,,, mine is afternoon Tea at the G.F.
A lot of our meals will be at Universal or Disney Springs in Jan.

I also suggest Highway In The Sky Dine Around,,is a bit up there in cost,,I am thinking about this one for our Jan trip..................
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/contemporary-resort/highway-in-the-sky-dine-around/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I call bull crap on that! I have none posted yet and you can bet I'll be on chat as soon as i get functional on Tuesday because Monday Nov 25th is 120 day mark -- they NEED to post by that day or we're allowed to chase them down. They need to figure out a different process for tracking these promos ! Irks me that we need to do their job for them *


Yup I was none too happy and I basically told her that but she wouldn't budge so nothing I can do.  When I first saw my bonus miles I thought oh I thought I should have gotten 300 so I checked my notes and realized that I had done both Amazon and Chapters which were the same category and I went oopsie my bad.  But then I checked my other email account and realized that I had done Staples as well as Chapters and The source so I do deserve the 300 miles.  I went back to my airmiles account and I do have points posted from all three stores so not sure why I didn't get the 300 miles.  
Yes for darn tooting I will be chatting on Tuesday then to get my missing miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> My current favourite would be Boma at AKL but it's buffet and that might not be what you are looking for.  If it was just dh and I, I'd likely pick Jiko, also AKL, but have never been there. Also love Cali Grill, been there a few times over the years.





Gigi22 said:


> Citrico’s in the GF.





marchingstar said:


> top of my “to try” list this time is Homecoming in Disney Springs.
> You could do a night at the Poly. Dinner at Kona Cafe and fireworks on the beach after (with a dole whip if that fits your food restrictions).Or La Hacienda de San Angel if you like mexican. Book a table about 2 hours before the fireworks and request a window table. You might get lucky and have a view, and they pipe the music in so it’s really nice.
> also, happy birthday happy birthday happy anniversary!





dancin Disney style said:


> So no parks, no DS and no Swolphin...that doesn't leave much. It really depends on what kind of food you like.  Already mentioned, and I agree are good, California Grill and Citrico's.  If you like BBQ and want something fun and a little crazy...Whispering Canyon.   Hard to get but Ohana is also good.  Quiet and quaint...Grand Floridian Café.  If you like steak houses....Yachtsman.  You said no Swolphin but....Shula's is great.   If you would like a dinner show...Hoop Dee Doo Revue is AWESOME and the food is very good.  You could also do the Luau at the Poly which is good but not nearly as good as Hoop Dee Doo.





mort1331 said:


> So there are some DS |Disney owned. But yes Hoop D if you have never done. Sanna is a great location and food. If its due to the GCs then I am pretty sure all DS take the cards, but easy to find out for sure. Then your options open up greatly.



*AWESOME suggestions gang! I guess i didn't make myself clear about WHY they need to be Disney owned - they have a dedicated allergy protocol that needs to be followed when dealing with special dietary restrictions but it only applies to restaurants that they own and manage. My diet is extremely limited and difficult to handle but if i contact Disney with a list of restaurants they will have the chefs in turn contact me. 
Places I've been considering are Sanna -- but not sure it's worth it since i can't have any spices or seasonings other than salt. Citrico's - but I'd need to look at getting a call from their for sure! menu looks rather specialized. California Grill - yeah , i should have made that reservation months ago -- nothing earlier than 9:30 for the entire 3 weeks . I've heard good things from the allergy community about Whispering Canyon, but again .. spices? Jiko? That's a new one to me! Haven't even looked at it yet!

I've been holding a spot for the new restaurant that will be opening in EPCOT --Space 220 but just learned it's not Disney owned *


----------



## damo

Only got 300 AMs when 5 shops are clearly posted in my account.

Roots (apparel) , HP(Electronics), Bed Bath and Beyond(Home), Well(Health and Beauty) and Indigo(Department Stores).

Here's the link to the categories ... https://forums.redflagdeals.com/air...ly-july-3rd-thru-28th-2019-2295888/#p31127993


----------



## star72232

Blue Friday question. Will Sobeys have chicken wings available in the morning, or will I need to wait until the afternoon for them?


----------



## Silvermist999

juniorbugman said:


> So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted.  I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week.  She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account.  We will wait and see.



I was on the chat about 1/2 hour ago and they posted my missing miles right away, nothing about waiting till next week.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## mab2012

Donald - my hero said:


> *MEGA off-topic here gang!
> 
> My question either got lost with my flyer update post yesterday or no one has any suggestions.*
> *If money wasn't a consideration what's one place you would like to eat? Mom gave us gift cards for both our anniversary AND our birthdays (Nov 10th, 23rd & 25th respectively in case anyone cares  ) so either going towards a nice meal OR some sweet souvenirs. No park locations and it should be a Disney owned location (meaning no DS or the Swolphin) because of my dietary restrictions. Only thing I'd say no to is Vic & Als --she didn't give us THAT much *



I would choose Saana, but I haven't tried any of the really expensive places.

We've also eaten at Boma and Yatchsman and liked both, but I would choose Saana over either of them.

Hoop De Doo was fun once.  It appeals to my son's sense of humour, so it was worth it just to watch him.  I wouldn't go for the food though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Only got 300 AMs when 5 shops are clearly posted in my account.
> 
> Roots, HP, Bed Bath and Beyond, Well and Indigo.


*Unfortunately i don't have a list of the different categories --- i can bet if you got stuck with a nasty agent they'd try and throw you under the bus for not having met that stupid part! I remember being ticked that most of my go-to stores were all lumped under "department"*


----------



## Disney Addicted

I haven't received my Christmas in July today either.  I only did 2 shops so 50 miles for me.

Donald ->  It's been 9 years but we liked Ohana and Boma.   Our recent visit in Aug/Sept we ate inside Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Unfortunately i don't have a list of the different categories --- i can bet if you got stuck with a nasty agent they'd try and throw you under the bus for not having met that stupid part! I remember being ticked that most of my go-to stores were all lumped under "department"*



Here is the list of categories ... https://forums.redflagdeals.com/air...rlaYnc2gkfnT7nYs39BSHFVVCf6RPAOYMI4#p31127993




Samantha on the online chat was also not helpful even though she admitted that I had satisfied all my categories.  I am to check back next week, blah, blah blah.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> What I did was went to July posting in my airmiles and copied and pasted the airmiles shops right into the CHAT conversation.



You can copy & paste text into the CHAT conversation?  I didn't know you could do that.  How do you do it?  What about photos?  I'm thinking of receipt photos for proof.


----------



## ottawamom

star72232 said:


> Blue Friday question. Will Sobeys have chicken wings available in the morning, or will I need to wait until the afternoon for them?


I'm thinking it might be closer to 11:30 at the earliest before they have them. You never know, you might get lucky and they may be ready before that. I can pretty much guarantee they won't be ready for store opening.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> You can copy & paste text into the CHAT conversation?  I didn't know you could do that.  How do you do it?  What about photos?  I'm thinking of receipt photos for proof.



Hi
I am not sure about photos I just highlight and copy paste the text from my July airmiles monthly list and it 
worked,,I am not sure about photos but maybe it would work.
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Once I had my kids in bed I did a facebook chat.  Got Lawrence, and he fixed me right up. I had my list of stores, amounts, dates and categories ready for him.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like I am very glad I didn't do Christmas in July. I hope you all get it sorted out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What about Mountain of Miles? What is the timeline there for miles posting? I did a large order on nike (2x) and I got those but I didnt get the 7x multiplier I won that day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Good luck hunting everyone!*
**​


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What about Mountain of Miles? What is the timeline there for miles posting? I did a large order on nike (2x) and I got those but I didnt get the 7x multiplier I won that day.



Unfortunately it's 120 days... I placed an order as well.  February 20, 2020.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Unfortunately it's 120 days... I placed an order as well.  February 20, 2020.



Oh well, at least they will count to next year's Onyx status...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

@Donald - my hero , what about using the gift cards you got for one of those after hours events, if there are any while you are there?

I'm heading to Safeway before work this morning and splitting my order up in two so I can get a Safeway shop as well under my daughter's card.  I won't get the bonus, but I only need 289 more miles then I'll have enough to order my last 2 - 7 day park tickets.  Then I'll switch back to cash miles!


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I am not sure about photos I just highlight and copy paste the text from my July airmiles monthly list and it
> worked,,I am not sure about photos but maybe it would work.
> Mel



This is a great idea but a lot of unnecessary work.  When I log into my account and go into the chat, they are able to see my entire account including all transactions.  When I was on the chat last night, I just told them the dates of my transactions in July and she was able to look up all the details herself to verify.  I didn’t have to provide much info in the chat screen.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Did my blue Friday at foodland . $110 for 485 miles . Doing my second in DS card when I get off at 2pm... love they expected me and asked if I wanted wings bc they had them and I could take them frozen if I wish , told them I’d be back at 2pm for my sons order and they are going to have them hot and ready for him.. sometimes I love being in a small town.
Still haven’t sat down to look at the Xmas in July fiasco . I know I expected the full amount and I think I kept receipts but finding them 5 days before vacay and what not it’s all a PITA
Happy blue Friday everyone.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Have a list for Blue Friday... DH plans to.stock up at the liquor store with the "$300/400 AM promo... 
He is all excited, haha. At least if I send him to the liquor store he is happily able to rack up the AM without causing confusion as I count out my lists and items and totals for groceries!


----------



## Raimiette

star72232 said:


> Blue Friday question. Will Sobeys have chicken wings available in the morning, or will I need to wait until the afternoon for them?



This is probably too late for you but my sister went to Sobeys at about 8 this morning on my request specifically for chicken wings (lol).  They didn't have any out but were totally happy to prepare some for her.  She got 4 containers full and they said they would have made her more, if she wanted.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Blue Friday at Sobeys and Foodland. I did 3 StB coupons at Foodland and 1 at Sobeys. Total $235 spend 757AM in.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got 592 AM this morning at Sobeys, and the foodbank got cheeriosx2 and granola bars x10 (we kept 3 and 10 of each).   Everybody wins!  And I still have to do my regular weekly groceries later, probably will get another 100-200am then.


----------



## Gigi22

I too only received the 50 AMs for Christmas in July.  As I recall, it should have been 500.  Not even going to look it up until Monday and will do a chat on Tuesday if it’s still wrong.  I figure that once Tuesday rolls around and all their people at chat are stuck fixing everything that was incorrectly posted, they will be only too happy to cooperate!  At that point denials are futile, KWIM?


----------



## Days In the Sun

My Sobeys at 8:30am this morning was having issues with Blue Friday items and were checking everyone's receipt and making things right.  I had no problems, coffee, yogurt, perogies, Quaker bars so I assume it is all up and running now but just a heads up.

I'm doing a second run to Foodland later hopefully, had to get back home to handle calls.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Blue Friday at Sobeys and Foodland. I did 3 StB coupons at Foodland and 1 at Sobeys. Total $235 spend 757AM in.



were you able to combine STB and blue Friday for airmiles ?


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> were you able to combine STB and blue Friday for airmiles ?



Yep! I love it when things do double duty.


----------



## hdrolfe

Not sure now if I will bother with the Blue Friday, looking at my list it's a lot of stuff we don't NEED and that I can get cheaper elsewhere. I may still go, we'll see I guess. Between this and the difficult STB my AM hunting is on a downturn, though I did manage to get to Onyx this year I'm questioning next year. Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I forgot to pack a lunch because I headed to Safeway early before work.  Now I'm sitting here thinking of the all the Rolo icecream sitting in the freezer here at my office...or the lays chips in my vehicle.... 

Now I'll impatiently wait for my miles to post next week so I can order our last two tickets we need for our trip!


----------



## hdrolfe

momof2gr8kids said:


> I forgot to pack a lunch because I headed to Safeway early before work.  Now I'm sitting here thinking of the all the Rolo icecream sitting in the freezer here at my office...or the lays chips in my vehicle....
> 
> Now I'll impatiently wait for my miles to post next week so I can order our last two tickets we need for our trip!



Ice cream for lunch sounds great to me


----------



## Debbie

I lost my Blue Friday receipt! I know that I spent $159 and the cashier commented on the fact that I got over 500AM, but I can't find it to check/revel in my shop. I do know that the store didn't carry a few things that were on my list (butter top buns,  Miracle Whip) but everything had airmiles (even my tea had 2 AND was 20% off) so I am pleased. I just wanted to look everything over. The only thing I can figure out is that it blew out of the bag when I put it in the car. And, with that shop, I have more than hit the lowest BMO


----------



## ElCray

marcyleecorgan said:


> Have a list for Blue Friday... DH plans to.stock up at the liquor store with the "$300/400 AM promo...
> He is all excited, haha. At least if I send him to the liquor store he is happily able to rack up the AM without causing confusion as I count out my lists and items and totals for groceries!


What is the liquor store promo? I missed that one!


----------



## ottawamom

That particular promo is in Alberta


----------



## kerreyn

juniorbugman said:


> So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted.  I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week.  She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account.  We will wait and see.



That's a crock of you-know-what.  Don't bother with live chat.  If you have facebook messenger, send a message to Air Miles Canada through them. You'll end up giving all the same info, etc., but any time I've messaged them for missing promo miles through messenger, they've put them in my account right away.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did a Sobey's shop this afternoon with a friend.  I spent $108.20 pre-tax and ended up with 390 miles.

I bought:
- chicken wings (and put them in the fridge for tomorrow)
- 4 packages of chips and got a free 12 pack of cherry pepsi, plus .75 cents off for 1 package being a poppable (coupon) chips put aside for Christmas
- 8 VH sauces
-2 packages of the boursin cranberry cheese (put aside for Christmas)

Other non mile products (jalaphino cheese whiz, nestle chocolate milk mix, cumin, cheese).    I would have purchased the large cheese whiz containers if they were Jalapino but they weren't, so no air miles on those.

STB coupon stacked on everything!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Silvermist999 said:


> This is a great idea but a lot of unnecessary work.  When I log into my account and go into the chat, they are able to see my entire account including all transactions.  When I was on the chat last night, I just told them the dates of my transactions in July and she was able to look up all the details herself to verify.  I didn’t have to provide much info in the chat screen.


Yes, they can see all your info but not all of them will accept what they see.  My friend 'Marie' wants you to give her all your info that she can already see plus a pint of blood and your next born child.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just back from Blue Friday Shopping.  I actually hit the 100.00 mark.  I didn't think I would...and the cashier scanned the 100 Am for 100.00 without me even asking ( not all of them do )  But I was fiddling with some of the cereal and moving boxes around as I donated a couple of boxes and wanted them all in the same bag, and I didn't get her to scan my shop the block coupon   I still got 525 in todays shop.  And I didn't have to try to change anything to hit the 100.00 mark.  That was just a fluke.  But I'll take it.  So with the christmas in july, shell fill up and Blue Firday this week's total for AM is 588.  I'll take that!!!!!!  That doesn't happy often for me.


----------



## kerreyn

Just back from Safeway. Spent $160.05, and earned 548 air miles.  I had a load and go of spend $150 get 65 on my air miles card, and it stacked, normally it doesn't for me.


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like it has been a pretty successful day for everyone.


----------



## bababear_50

Email from BMO
it is a opt in targeted email for spend $200.00 through the airmiles shop at Amazon between Nov 29-Dec 2
and get 100 bonus airmiles.

This was the interesting part at the end of the email!
You can also get *20x the Miles* when you shop through airmilesshops.ca from November 29 to December 1, 2019.3 Plus, stay tuned for an amazing Cyber Monday offer too!


----------



## marchingstar

my toddler ended up getting sick last night, so my blue friday plans changed. instead of 2 50$ shops at sobeys, which would mean driving to another area of town, i did one 100$ shop at safeway (we can just walk and pile groceries in the stroller). i ended up with rain checks for a couple things that were already sold out. i was shy of 100$ and too tired to look for more, so i got one of the prepackaged food bank donations to get over 100. 

but all in all i spent 102$ and earned 410 miles. not too shabby.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pretty successful day here as well, morning was Sobeys spent $93 and earned 562 airmiles.

Afternoon daughter decided to "come for the ride" which makes it a great day regardless but I immediately took two stops off my list.

Shell, STB finally went through, gas station advertised the GTA 50am for 4 fillups starting today but no mention of it on the receipt.  Just checked and the gas station I was at is outside GTA so didn't qualify, no surprise there but no idea why the all signs then.

Foodland, STB wouldn't scan through so cashier entered it manually and it came up as Marketing Promo code 6 but no mention of STB.  Went back into store and no one could help me, they said they really don't know how these promos work.  At second look at receipt at home I didn't receive base miles either so it hopefully was a system problem that will fix itself.  Blue Friday and personal offers seemed to have credited fine. Spent $52, earned 207, missing 10 and STB "checkmark".

Metro, picked up 3 readytogo chickens which qualified for the STB catering coupon, spent $27, earned 75 airmiles.


----------



## Days In the Sun

GTA Shell promo:


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Rose & Robin stacking coffee/Tea Mugs
$16.99,threw in a box of mini assorted candy canes (peanut free) got 30 bonus airmiles. 

Just my thoughts:
Great deal,,microwave and dishwasher safe,great little set.(stackable).
I will definitely be looking to buy another set Dec 2nd if still available.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *AWESOME suggestions gang! I guess i didn't make myself clear about WHY they need to be Disney owned - they have a dedicated allergy protocol that needs to be followed when dealing with special dietary restrictions but it only applies to restaurants that they own and manage. My diet is extremely limited and difficult to handle but if i contact Disney with a list of restaurants they will have the chefs in turn contact me.
> Places I've been considering are Sanna -- but not sure it's worth it since i can't have any spices or seasonings other than salt. Citrico's - but I'd need to look at getting a call from their for sure! menu looks rather specialized. California Grill - yeah , i should have made that reservation months ago -- nothing earlier than 9:30 for the entire 3 weeks . I've heard good things from the allergy community about Whispering Canyon, but again .. spices? Jiko? That's a new one to me! Haven't even looked at it yet!
> 
> I've been holding a spot for the new restaurant that will be opening in EPCOT --Space 220 but just learned it's not Disney owned *



I missed the part about being out of the parks! silly me. 

I would say that since you have such good experience with disney chefs making stuff that works for your food needs...what if you take food right out of the equation? Pick the best theme/ambiance/location, and just trust that they’re gonna come up with something great?

You’re the expert, so you’ll know if that doesn’t work. Maybe even with advanced notice, some don’t live up to par. But it’s just a suggestion


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Email from BMO
> it is a opt in targeted email for spend $200.00 through the airmiles shop at Amazon between Nov 29-Dec 2
> and get 100 bonus airmiles.
> 
> This was the interesting part at the end of the email!
> You can also get *20x the Miles* when you shop through airmilesshops.ca from November 29 to December 1, 2019.3 Plus, stay tuned for an amazing Cyber Monday offer too!
> 
> View attachment 454218


On first thought I was thinking "Great Deal". Then, after thinking about all the hoops you have to go through to print screen every page along the way when doing an airmilesshop.ca shop and then it may not work properly, I figured it isn't worth the $10-20 return for spending $200. Too many players in this offer to guarantee a successful outcome. (BMO, Airmilesshops and Amazon)

Good deal if you have $200 worth of Amazon purchases you were planning on making already.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50, I got that too! And, the $200 doesn't have to be all in one transaction, it is cumulative.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> On first thought I was thinking "Great Deal". Then, after thinking about all the hoops you have to go through to print screen every page along the way when doing an airmilesshop.ca shop and then it may not work properly, I figured it isn't worth the $10-20 return for spending $200. Too many players in this offer to guarantee a successful outcome. (BMO, Airmilesshops and Amazon)
> 
> Good deal if you have $200 worth of Amazon purchases you were planning on making already.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50, I got that too! And, the $200 doesn't have to be all in one transaction, it is cumulative.



If the offer had been any airmileshop then I would have opted in but,
 I have finished all my online shopping except for maybe 1 Indigo shop.
At least I should be able to get the 20x for that.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have two wishlists for Amazon ready to go. One is over $120, the other over $140.


----------



## Debbie

How long does Indigo take to post? I bought some gift cards (emailed) last week, but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

$149 spent for me, 437 earned
$350 spent for DH, 448 earned

so we should be able to keep Onyx status, considering there is also another 275 or so AM pending... and I only needed 300!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*convinced hubby to drive to Foodland and we're both happy with the return.  Spent $55.16 pre tax and snagged 220 miles!!
granola bars, ice cream and tortilla chips *


----------



## ottawamom

Donald, were the stuffed chicken cutlets smaller than the quantity needed for the Blue Friday offer? I looked at them and thought they were but by the time I got home I wasn't certain any longer. (Shopping too early in the morning makes my brain foggy)

Did anyone get the stuffed chicken yesterday?


----------



## bababear_50

My Blue Friday totals
Foodland
spend $150.27 =555 Airmiles
14 boxes of Prime Chicken (six boxes passed along to family members).
*Note (I had Broccoli & cheese chicken breast for lunch and size appears smaller than in the past).
2 big bottles of Heinz Ketchup
4 bags of Lays chips

Sobeys
Spend $136.73 =670 Airmiles
50 boxes of granola bars
4 bottles sunlight detergent
all donated.

Total Airmiles = 1,225

Both receipts have Shop The Block printed on them.
received STB airmiles
received Base airmiles
received 100 airmiles for spending $100.00 each spend.
received Target airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I did shop at sobeys yesterday because they had roasts on for good prices and my kid loves meat. I got us some chips and a free case of Pepsi. I only spent $48 and only got 50 AM but kid is happy, roast is in the crockpot for supper tonight and we have chips and Pepsi. I rarely get cases of pop any more so that was a nice bonus for me! Plus two more of the  ages I got had the sticky coupon on them so I guess I can get more chips and pop sometime. 

Nice to see so many of you did well.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Bossy22

We tried the amazon (airmiles.ca) for shop the block but have no idea if it works.  We live in rural alberta so don't know if we will be able to get to 7 as is but definitely need things to work for us to make it.  Is there any way to check if it worked.  The shop the block airmiles would be so helpful for us getting another ticket to Disneyland before we go!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Bossy22 said:


> We tried the amazon (airmiles.ca) for shop the block but have no idea if it works.  We live in rural alberta so don't know if we will be able to get to 7 as is but definitely need things to work for us to make it.  Is there any way to check if it worked.  The shop the block airmiles would be so helpful for us getting another ticket to Disneyland before we go!!!



Hi Bossy
Try posting this over here
https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...h-december-27th.3777167/page-22#post-61286835
Check out Page #1 post 5 re online shopping


Also a few people may be able to help you out with some shops,,
Post over there how many shops you want to achieve and what you plan on doing.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Bossy22

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Bossy
> Try posting this over here
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...h-december-27th.3777167/page-22#post-61286835
> Check out Page #1 post 5 re online shopping
> 
> 
> Also a few people may be able to help you out with some shops,,
> Post over there how many shops you want to achieve and what you plan on doing.
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks!!!  My wife and I are really getting into airmiles this year as it really helped us make our trip more magical!!!  We are going to DL next summer and if we can get a couple more "free" DL tickets it means we have a little more money to spend on treats and such which would make my girls very happy (me too!)  How does someone "help" you with shop the block?  We would love a little help as I think we can get 5, maybe 6 but 7 will be very tough without driving for a few hours which doesn't really work lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bossy22 said:


> We tried the amazon (airmiles.ca) for shop the block but have no idea if it works.  We live in rural alberta so don't know if we will be able to get to 7 as is but definitely need things to work for us to make it.  Is there any way to check if it worked.  The shop the block airmiles would be so helpful for us getting another ticket to Disneyland before we go!!!


*I first pulled this post over to the thread I've got running specifically for StB -- you should take some time to read thru at least the first page to see if you can find any of the answers to your questions. Then feel free to ask more if I haven't been clear.*

*Regarding your specific Amazon question: if the miles post to your account (usually the same date as you get the shipping email, but backdated to your order date) then you will know that you completed the order properly. The extra 50 miles for the coupon won't post for several weeks and the final big bonus for completing the entire StB won't post till at LEAST early February so don't count on getting your Disney-Land ticket before that.*


----------



## bababear_50

Post moved


----------



## Bossy22

Donald - my hero said:


> *I first pulled this post over to the thread I've got running specifically for StB -- you should take some time to read thru at least the first page to see if you can find any of the answers to your questions. Then feel free to ask more if I haven't been clear.*
> 
> *Regarding your specific Amazon question: if the miles post to your account (usually the same date as you get the shipping email, but backdated to your order date) then you will know that you completed the order properly. The extra 50 miles for the coupon won't post for several weeks and the final big bonus for completing the entire StB won't post till at LEAST early February so don't count on getting your Disney-Land ticket before that.*


Thanks, I have read it a couple of times and it seems straight forward, I just have a habit of doing it wrong lol.  Thanks for all the help, it is truly appreciated!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I checked my Christmas list and I actually have a couple of Indigo cards so no Black Friday Shop for me.

Hmmmmm.....maybe a couple Grinch Christmas Village accessories..............................Hmmmmmmmm
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

So we are 4 sleeps till Tampa/MVMCP and little one throat and crazy fever.. sleep Tylenol popsicles today and if not better walk in clinic tomorrow.. 
no shopping this weekend , napping and cuddling and praying

happy birthday Jacqueline ! Enjoy your day


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> So we are 4 sleeps till Tampa/MVMCP and little one throat and crazy fever.. sleep Tylenol popsicles today and if not better walk in clinic tomorrow..
> no shopping this weekend , napping and cuddling and praying
> 
> happy birthday Jacqueline ! Enjoy your day


*Oh booo hisss! That's not a nice weekend, but 100% better than it hitting 5 days from now!

Thanks for the birthday wishes, just plugging thru the laundry -- i KNOW how to live *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On the chance most of you won't read the thread about AC vs WJ .. I'll post here as well ...
I opened up my email late last night and had mini-freak out when i read the subject line and then quickly opened it up to find this 

Read a little more, palms getting sweaty

few deep breathes before reading closer and then exploded into laughter!*


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome to WestJet. I used to get those change notifications for every less than 5 minute change they made. At least you're on their notification list.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 454296


Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!  Hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## marchingstar

happy birthday!!


----------



## marchingstar

i don’t know if this is specific to the west or not, but i have a grocery store question:

by the time i got to my safeway on blue friday, they were out of cheerios. i got a rain check. can i use my rain check at sobeys instead of safeway? it doesn’t say and i’ve never tried, but if it works i can get another STB shop done this week


----------



## flower_petals

Advice please =)
The Cdn ticket deal ends in Feb.   I will have enough miles for 2 7-day adult tickets.  I need one more.  The trip is in October 2020 (end).  Fast passes need to be made around the end of Aug or so.  I have 1000 am (dream ) on another card.  Would you...

a) Buy the ticket out of pocket on sale
b) Continue to save am on that card, even though it's going to cost probably an extra 3000 am

Thanks


----------



## mort1331

I am in a similar boat. But we are march break. We are picking up the 2 we can for now. And if i can earn enough points before we need then get them even if its more points. Our points i treat as free extras since we dont buy if we dont need. I passed on blue friday thia week since nothing was outstanding to us.


----------



## pigletto

flower_petals said:


> Advice please =)
> The Cdn ticket deal ends in Feb.   I will have enough miles for 2 7-day adult tickets.  I need one more.  The trip is in October 2020 (end).  Fast passes need to be made around the end of Aug or so.  I have 1000 am (dream ) on another card.  Would you...
> 
> a) Buy the ticket out of pocket on sale
> b) Continue to save am on that card, even though it's going to cost probably an extra 3000 am
> 
> Thanks


I would switch to 100% cash miles. I would buy the ticket out of pocket with the Canadian discount. I would use the cash miles I earned for gas and groceries to make up the cash I spent on the ticket .
I hope that makes sense. Basically I’m just saying I wouldn’t pay more for the ticket , I would just change the way I was using rewards to still cover the amount needed.


----------



## pigletto

Happy Birthday Jacqueline. I hope it was a lovely day for you  !


----------



## momof2gr8kids

pigletto said:


> I would switch to 100% cash miles. I would buy the ticket out of pocket with the Canadian discount. I would use the cash miles I earned for gas and groceries to make up the cash I spent on the ticket .
> I hope that makes sense. Basically I’m just saying I wouldn’t pay more for the ticket , I would just change the way I was using rewards to still cover the amount needed.


@flower_petals 

This - I'd do exactly what pigletto suggested.

Happy Birthday @Donald - my hero !  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy birthday Jaqueline!!!



Debbie said:


> How long does Indigo take to post? I bought some gift cards (emailed) last week, but haven't seen anything yet.



What kind of gift cards did you get?  I had issues trying to buy them and gave up.  I have to try again this week.


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Happy birthday Jaqueline!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of gift cards did you get?  I had issues trying to buy them and gave up.  I have to try again this week.


I wanted the physical card, but couldn't get them, so bought the emailed ones on November 16. I've paid although they won't be emailed until December, but neither the airmilesshops nor the Indigo airmiles have been put on to my account. The airmiles for two Amazon (1 gift card reload and 1 order) done through airmilesshops the day before (November 15) are listed. So it can't be an airmilesshops thing....can it?


----------



## TammyLynn33

flower_petals said:


> Advice please =)
> The Cdn ticket deal ends in Feb.   I will have enough miles for 2 7-day adult tickets.  I need one more.  The trip is in October 2020 (end).  Fast passes need to be made around the end of Aug or so.  I have 1000 am (dream ) on another card.  Would you...
> 
> a) Buy the ticket out of pocket on sale
> b) Continue to save am on that card, even though it's going to cost probably an extra 3000 am
> 
> Thanks



Same . I will prob have enough for 2/5 before our fast pass day. I’m fully intending on ordering the 2 and linking them and then simply purchasing the other three through Disney direct . 
ive never seen anything stating you need to buy app from one supplier ?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Took little man to walk in this am . He has strep and of course he shared with me ..
3 sleeps till vacation.. parting no one else goes down..
I should have no problems traveling with liquid abxs for a 5 year old correct ? Can I pack an ice pack ? I have no clue ..
Thanks guys


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Took little man to walk in this am . He has strep and of course he shared with me ..
> 3 sleeps till vacation.. parting no one else goes down..
> I should have no problems traveling with liquid abxs for a 5 year old correct ? Can I pack an ice pack ? I have no clue ..
> Thanks guys


*aren't little kids nice with the sharing ... at least when it comes to being sick,  everything else is questionable 

you can take any size of medication,  both prescription and over the counter thru security,  just let the agent know and keep it separate from everything else so it's easily accessible because you need to show it and they might want to swab it. You can bring an ice pack so long as it's frozen solid, again declare it.
fingers crossed you are all healthy in a few days!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Debbie said:


> I wanted the physical card, but couldn't get them, so bought the emailed ones on November 16. I've paid although they won't be emailed until December, but neither the airmilesshops nor the Indigo airmiles have been put on to my account. The airmiles for two Amazon (1 gift card reload and 1 order) done through airmilesshops the day before (November 15) are listed. So it can't be an airmilesshops thing....can it?



Wait, what?  Why won't the cards be e-mailed until December?  I couldn't get the physical cards either but also had problems with the e-mailed ones.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Amazon pros, here’s a question.. 

I have in my wishlist a set of LUG packing cubes. The price has been dropping the last few weeks. Just checked it tonight and it shot back up by $20! How/why does the price fluctuate??


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Amazon pros, here’s a question..
> 
> I have in my wishlist a set of LUG packing cubes. The price has been dropping the last few weeks. Just checked it tonight and it shot back up by $20! How/why does the price fluctuate??


*Amazon doesn't "price match" persay but they sure as heck pay attention to the prices of items everywhere and it is reflected in their pricing. Drives me bonkers, kinda like playing the stock market (or deciding when to buy US cash!) I don't think there's any way to predict which way the prices of things will go - I have a boxed set of a TV show that hubby LOVES (Psych filmed in White Rock BC) in my wish list and it was $89 when i first stumbled on it last year .. didn't need to make an extra transaction so i let it sit there figuring I'd get it during MM .. yeah then it dropped to $59 and I was thrilled until the day before the promo launched and it soared again, to where it sits now $105 *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Arg!!! I figure they are upping do to black friday coming. I went from being able to order 3 sets to hit my $100 mark to just 2 now.  Hopefully it doesnt go up anymore!


----------



## marchingstar

do you have prime? I'm pretty sure psych is available through prime tv

I meant to respond to you, @Donald - my hero , but I made a mistake and I don't know how to fix it!


----------



## marchingstar

My current problem with Amazon is that I put together a huge shop (over 200$). No books, so I think that most or all of my purchases will count for miles. But my order is split into 3 or 4 shipments, none of which is over 100$. I have no idea if my shop will qualify now!


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Wait, what?  Why won't the cards be e-mailed until December?  I couldn't get the physical cards either but also had problems with the e-mailed ones.


I actually chose a December date. They are part of my girls' Christmas gifts. If it doesn't work, I'm going to be some upset! What sorts of problems did you have?


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> do you have prime? I'm pretty sure psych is available through prime tv
> 
> I meant to respond to you, @Donald - my hero , but I made a mistake and I don't know how to fix it!





marchingstar said:


> My current problem with Amazon is that I put together a huge shop (over 200$). No books, so I think that most or all of my purchases will count for miles. But my order is split into 3 or 4 shipments, none of which is over 100$. I have no idea if my shop will qualify now!


*Nope, not a prime family (hate paying for the luxury of shopping!) I'll just keep watching for the price to drop again, we don't buy gifts for each other anymore -- since our anniversary & birthdays are so close together and come just before Christmas we tend to decide on one "big item" that does it all- tv one year, lazyboy love seat with cup holders another and more often than not, a get away, even if only a weekend (kinda going big this time!) I was hoping to get the DVDs and stick them in my carryon and just surprise him on the plane!

I've had the stupid "split order" happen with Amazon and most times it's been fine and posted perfectly. During Mega Miles it split my order and the miles were affected but all Airmiles wanted when i did a chat was the total of the order on my email confirmation and they fixed it up for me quickly. So long as you have that total shown in your email, Airmiles won't know, nor will they care, if your order comes in 1 package or 10, they only want the bottom line. You'll be fine!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, not a prime family (hate paying for the luxury of shopping!) I'll just keep watching for the price to drop again, we don't buy gifts for each other anymore -- since our anniversary & birthdays are so close together and come just before Christmas we tend to decide on one "big item" that does it all- tv one year, lazyboy love seat with cup holders another and more often than not, a get away, even if only a weekend (kinda going big this time!) I was hoping to get the DVDs and stick them in my carryon and just surprise him on the plane!
> 
> I've had the stupid "split order" happen with Amazon and most times it's been fine and posted perfectly. During Mega Miles it split my order and the miles were affected but all Airmiles wanted when i did a chat was the total of the order on my email confirmation and they fixed it up for me quickly. So long as you have that total shown in your email, Airmiles won't know, nor will they care, if your order comes in 1 package or 10, they only want the bottom line. You'll be fine!*



That's sweet and I really hope the price drops! I love Dulé Hill. 

Your advice really helps, but it actually means I'm not holding my breath. My email says "your purchase has been divided into 5 orders," which sounds like a bad sign. It's somehow not just about shipment, but auto divided into completely separate orders. Boo hiss to airmilesshops!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nope, not a prime family (hate paying for the luxury of shopping!) I'll just keep watching for the price to drop again, we don't buy gifts for each other anymore -- since our anniversary & birthdays are so close together and come just before Christmas we tend to decide on one "big item" that does it all- tv one year, lazyboy love seat with cup holders another and more often than not, a get away, even if only a weekend (kinda going big this time!) I was hoping to get the DVDs and stick them in my carryon and just surprise him on the plane!
> 
> I've had the stupid "split order" happen with Amazon and most times it's been fine and posted perfectly. During Mega Miles it split my order and the miles were affected but all Airmiles wanted when i did a chat was the total of the order on my email confirmation and they fixed it up for me quickly. So long as you have that total shown in your email, Airmiles won't know, nor will they care, if your order comes in 1 package or 10, they only want the bottom line. You'll be fine!*


Thanks! I am planning to do a shop and worried about this split shipment thingy. At least now I am prepared if miles are not posted properly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> That's sweet and I really hope the price drops! I love Dulé Hill.
> 
> Your advice really helps, but it actually means I'm not holding my breath. My email says "your purchase has been divided into 5 orders," which sounds like a bad sign. It's somehow not just about shipment, but auto divided into completely separate orders. Boo hiss to airmilesshops!


*Ignore this post .. i went to the laptop and made that post!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> That's sweet and I really hope the price drops! I love Dulé Hill.
> 
> Your advice really helps, but it actually means I'm not holding my breath. My email says "your purchase has been divided into 5 orders," which sounds like a bad sign. It's somehow not just about shipment, but auto divided into completely separate orders. Boo hiss to airmilesshops!


*Alrighty! I dug thru my Amazon orders, emailed receipts, invoices and copies of chats with Airmiles and FINALLY found the order i was referring to -- YES it was split into 2 separate orders like you've mentioned and they did all ship separately and my invoice was weirdly split to show the discount i had spread over both. It didn't post properly BUT i mentioned that it was all charged to my credit card at once -- both *orders* were on the same email confirmation, how on earth would i place 2 orders and have only 1 email confirm both, and the AM chat agent had no problem adjusting my account. I think when i start providing more information than they think is possible to actually have access to they just say "uncle"

NOW -- this could affect your final StB posting but I wouldn't worry too much about it (that's because i went thru this and worried plenty enough for both of us already ) because you will be able to get it adjusted after the fact. SUCKS big time that you might need to chase it down, but I'll be here to help when that happens!!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Alrighty! I dug thru my Amazon orders, emailed receipts, invoices and copies of chats with Airmiles and FINALLY found the order i was referring to -- YES it was split into 2 separate orders like you've mentioned and they did all ship separately and my invoice was weirdly split to show the discount i had spread over both. It didn't post properly BUT i mentioned that it was all charged to my credit card at once -- both *orders* were on the same email confirmation, how on earth would i place 2 orders and have only 1 email confirm both, and the AM chat agent had no problem adjusting my account. I think when i start providing more information than they think is possible to actually have access to they just say "uncle"
> 
> NOW -- this could affect your final StB posting but I wouldn't worry too much about it (that's because i went thru this and worried plenty enough for both of us already ) because you will be able to get it adjusted after the fact. SUCKS big time that you might need to chase it down, but I'll be here to help when that happens!!*



Thank you so much for tracking down all your past info, Jacqueline! You're always a wealth of information, but sharing this really makes me feel grateful. I anticipate you're right, and I'll be fighting for StB rewards in a few months, but I'm a toughie. And thanks to you, I'll be armed for battle.


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> That's sweet and I really hope the price drops! I love Dulé Hill.
> 
> Your advice really helps, but it actually means I'm not holding my breath. My email says "your purchase has been divided into 5 orders," which sounds like a bad sign. It's somehow not just about shipment, but auto divided into completely separate orders. Boo hiss to airmilesshops!



Yes, it should be fine.  I placed an order with Amazon last week.  My original confirmation e-mailed to me showed all the items and the grand total which was just over $100.  Then I received e-mails saying my order had been split up and shipped separately.    This has happened to me in the past and the times it does not post correctly, Air Miles fixes it.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Amazon pros, here’s a question..
> 
> I have in my wishlist a set of LUG packing cubes. The price has been dropping the last few weeks. Just checked it tonight and it shot back up by $20! How/why does the price fluctuate??


Is there a reason you are looking at LUG?  Amazon has some well priced packing cubes and they are all pretty similar.  Sometimes you just pay for a name and that's the only difference.  
Having said that, all ours are HEYS.  We have three different colors.  One color for DH's clothes, one color for my clothes and a black set for dirty laundry to come home.  We can always tell at a glance who's clothes are where.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a 5-piece LUG set already and they are awesome.  What are the dimensions of the Heys ones?  The LUG ones are pretty big compared to some of the cheaper sets I've seen.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good morning Rexall....I'm not loving this weeks coupon.

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1252019-PP35-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB
OT....anyone have any good remedies for the possible beginning of a cold?  I've got that odd little tingle in the back of my throat when you get a cold.  I'm going to head over to Shoppers and buy everything I can find to cut this off.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Try not to get sucked into this offer if you can wait -- we did get warning late last week that Black Friday *should* be 20X .. I'll be updating the post regarding online shopping over in the StB thread at some point today with the multipliers that are now active (ton of the stores have finally joined the game) Also-- with so many of us still waiting on the stupid Christmas in July miles decide if it's worth the aggravation! 

Fine Print (notice the 90 day time limit this time as well -- different than the usual 75 or stupid 120 days for Christmas in July)
10x LIMITED TIME OFFER: Get 10x the AIR MILES® Reward Miles on qualifying purchases from 00:00:01 a.m. ET on November 25 to 23:59:59 p.m. ET on November 28, 2019. Offer applies to the total Base Miles collected on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, duty and taxes. Base Offer may vary per store; click on store logo at airmilesshops.ca for details. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to collect Reward Miles. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Mile offers. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online stores who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. For travel online stores (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotels), travel must be booked by November 28, 2019 and completed by February 29, 2020. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following online stores: eHarmony, Wealthsimple and Weightwatchers. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 90 days after the promotional period. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK time to head into the chats/Facebook messenger to track down those missing Christmas in July miles gang. I just did a chat, connected with Deborah and in less than 8 minutes had all my miles posted to my account. Super easy!
I just let her know EVERYTHING -- date & time of transaction, store, pre-tax/shipping and if the miles had posted or not and POOF got my extra 306 miles!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Good morning Rexall....I'm not loving this weeks coupon.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1252019-PP35-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB
> OT....anyone have any good remedies for the possible beginning of a cold?  I've got that odd little tingle in the back of my throat when you get a cold.  I'm going to head over to Shoppers and buy everything I can find to cut this off.


*Yeah, that offer isn't enough to make me want to head outside!!! I'm waiting for a one-day-only double up coupon! I always have a running list and it's growing quickly!!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a 5-piece LUG set already and they are awesome.  What are the dimensions of the Heys ones?  The LUG ones are pretty big compared to some of the cheaper sets I've seen.


Not sure of the measurments however this is the set (in different colors) that I have.  https://www.tsc.ca/Heys-8Piece-EcoT...productdetails?nav=R:560463&edp=12372935#tab0
Not trying to sell these, no commission for me lol, but just so anyone knows the TSC is in the Airmiles shops.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Not sure of the measurments however this is the set (in different colors) that I have.  https://www.tsc.ca/Heys-8Piece-EcoT...productdetails?nav=R:560463&edp=12372935#tab0
> Not trying to sell these, no commission for me lol, but just so anyone knows the TSC is in the Airmiles shops.



I just checked out the link and they are on sale for $55 for the 8 pieces, or $99 for the regular price, and all are sold out except one colour.  Not sure if they restock them ever.  The colours are great!


----------



## flower_petals

I got this when I signed into the AM site. It's an opt-in for BMO.  But also says there's a 20x shop this weekend.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK time to head into the chats/Facebook messenger to track down those missing Christmas in July miles gang. I just did a chat, connected with Deborah and in less than 8 minutes had all my miles posted to my account. Super easy!
> I just let her know EVERYTHING -- date & time of transaction, store, pre-tax/shipping and if the miles had posted or not and POOF got my extra 306 miles!*


My foray to getting my Airmiles took two tries-after being on FB with nothing happening but a "hold a moment" which turned into 25, I moved to Airmiles Chat. Even that one took almost 15 minutes. But I got my missing Canada Post miles + my 300AM for Christmas in July. I'm good, but this shouldn't take so much effort from me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> My foray to getting my Airmiles took two tries-after being on FB with nothing happening but a "hold a moment" which turned into 25, I moved to Airmiles Chat. Even that one took almost 15 minutes. But I got my missing Canada Post miles + my 300AM for Christmas in July. I'm good, but this shouldn't take so much effort from me!


*I told my chat agent the same thing and she agreed --- she's an avid collector as well and also has her Black Friday lists ready to go and is hoping SHE doesn't need to chase down her miles (almost made me feel better knowing they have trouble themselves!!, ALMOST)*


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Good morning Rexall....I'm not loving this weeks coupon.
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1252019-PP35-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB
> OT....anyone have any good remedies for the possible beginning of a cold?  I've got that odd little tingle in the back of my throat when you get a cold.  I'm going to head over to Shoppers and buy everything I can find to cut this off.



Sambucol!

It is Black Elderberry.


----------



## bababear_50

​
Reebee's Days of Christmas Contest Starts Dec 5th

It's back! Starting on December 5th, reebee is giving away epic prizes every day until Christmas! Will you be a lucky winner?


Link to reebee site
https://www.reebee.com/flyers


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Upgrade Information.  Arrived at WDW today, staying at POFQ and I think our room is the furthest from the main building...we went to Disney Springs Ticket Centre to upgrade our AM tickets to Platinum Annual Passes.  The CM I had was great, he quoted me the first price and I was surprised at how much it was to upgrade...so he worked his magic and removed the discount given to AM on the tickets.  I received $521.85 for my 7 day flex ticket and $489.90 for my 5 day flex ticket.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Sambucol!
> 
> It is Black Elderberry.


I’ve heard of that.  Can you combine with echinacea?
I decided to stay home today and try to rest.  I work from home on Monday’s so I worked all morning and then spent the afternoon with a cup of tea, a blanket and season 3 of The Crown.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Upgrade Information.  Arrived at WDW today, staying at POFQ and I think our room is the furthest from the main building...we went to Disney Springs Ticket Centre to upgrade our AM tickets to Platinum Annual Passes.  The CM I had was great, he quoted me the first price and I was surprised at how much it was to upgrade...so he worked his magic and removed the discount given to AM on the tickets.  I received $521.85 for my 7 day flex ticket and $489.90 for my 5 day flex ticket.



yay for some pixie dust!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Upgrade Information.  Arrived at WDW today, staying at POFQ and I think our room is the furthest from the main building...we went to Disney Springs Ticket Centre to upgrade our AM tickets to Platinum Annual Passes.  The CM I had was great, he quoted me the first price and I was surprised at how much it was to upgrade...so he worked his magic and removed the discount given to AM on the tickets.  I received $521.85 for my 7 day flex ticket and $489.90 for my 5 day flex ticket.


*It's so nice to find someone who is willing to go that extra mile and help!

Which building are you in? I'm getting overly excited for our trip and really hoping it goes smoothly -- still no CM who is even able to see the main part of our trip <sigh>*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> yay for some pixie dust!



I was surprised when he said...let me see what I can do for you...



Donald - my hero said:


> *It's so nice to find someone who is willing to go that extra mile and help!
> 
> Which building are you in? I'm getting overly excited for our trip and really hoping it goes smoothly -- still no CM who is even able to see the main part of our trip <sigh>*



We are in building 1 - we have previously been in buildings 5 & 2.  We need a specific room - accessible with a roll in shower.  We booked standard but were upgraded to garden view, only because it was the only thing available.  I will warn you...our last 2 trips, our rooms have not been available when we checked in.  Today it was close to 1:30 pm...and room was finally available at 2:55 pm...

It is a good thing we are renting a vehicle and pick it up tomorrow as I do not think my visually impaired, mobility impaired senior Mom could walk to the front at the beginning and end of the day.  I checked and we are close to the parking lot so it should be easier for my Mom tomorrow...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

If only the POFQ staff could borrow a courtesy golf cart from Fort Wilderness to bring your mom up to the front....

Maybe one night you can schedule a carriage ride to make the distance shorter?


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> So I just live chatted with Air Miles and was told they can't award any missing points this week and have been told to wait until next Thursday to make sure that points aren't double posted. I said that is dumb (in nice terms) as I said I really don't think anybody is going to go back and check and say oops we made a mistake we better fix this person account but she was adamant so I will wait for next week. She is of the mind that my missing 250 air miles will appear in my account. We will wait and see.



So I am happy to report that I just live chatted with Air Miles and they have given me my missing 250 miles.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marcyleecorgan said:


> If only the POFQ staff could borrow a courtesy golf cart from Fort Wilderness to bring your mom up to the front....
> 
> Maybe one night you can schedule a carriage ride to make the distance shorter?



Sadly, my Mom is visually impaired so she wouldn't appreciate the carriage ride...the manager did offer an ECV for the week but since my Mom is legally blind, she cannot operate it.  She uses a walker/rollator to get around walking either beside or behind me...


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve heard of that.  Can you combine with echinacea?
> I decided to stay home today and try to rest.  I work from home on Monday’s so I worked all morning and then spent the afternoon with a cup of tea, a blanket and season 3 of The Crown.



Yes, you can combine it with anything.  We combine it with Oreganol.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Upgrade Information.  Arrived at WDW today, staying at POFQ and I think our room is the furthest from the main building...we went to Disney Springs Ticket Centre to upgrade our AM tickets to Platinum Annual Passes.  The CM I had was great, he quoted me the first price and I was surprised at how much it was to upgrade...so he worked his magic and removed the discount given to AM on the tickets.  I received $521.85 for my 7 day flex ticket and $489.90 for my 5 day flex ticket.


So were you able to apply both tickets to one Annual pass or was it one per Annual pass?  I know I was only able to use one ticket when I upgraded but others are saying they used several tickets for their one AP.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, so the Duck has been trying to figure out how to use 7 coupons and stumbled across the one for Entripy -- it's a Company in Oakville that custom prints shirts/bags/swag whatever you can think of ! They have a special right now on tshirts and i just got lost down the rabbit hole of designing tshirts for Airmile hunting *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, so the Duck has been trying to figure out how to use 7 coupons and stumbled across the one for Entripy -- it's a Company in Oakville that custom prints shirts/bags/swag whatever you can think of ! They have a special right now on tshirts and i just got lost down the rabbit hole of designing tshirts for Airmile hunting *



Can you print disney shirts? I'm a sucker for vacation tshirts, and with a trip on your horizon I bet you could find something fun.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Can you print disney shirts? I'm a sucker for vacation tshirts, and with a trip on your horizon I bet you could find something fun.


*You can upload ANY design!!! Hubby draws the line at customized shirts though  BUT i can't wait to share what I've decided to do with my ETSY gift card i won last year. I'm working with someone who is designing stickers for our magic bands (we have 4 separate reservations so a LOT of bands   ) as well as a sticker for my phone case.*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can upload ANY design!!! Hubby draws the line at customized shirts though  BUT i can't wait to share what I've decided to do with my ETSY gift card i won last year. I'm working with someone who is designing stickers for our magic bands (we have 4 separate reservations so a LOT of bands   ) as well as a sticker for my phone case.*



I can't wait to see it all, and to hear all about your trip!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> So were you able to apply both tickets to one Annual pass or was it one per Annual pass?  I know I was only able to use one ticket when I upgraded but others are saying they used several tickets for their one AP.



No, we are two people...we upgraded a 7 day regular flex ticket towards one of our AP and a 5 day regular flex ticket towards our other AP.  I did ask the CM about using multiple tickets towards our AP and the CM said that you can only use one ticket media towards an upgrade, so I am not sure how people that are reporting they upgraded multiple tickets towards an upgrade were able to do it.


----------



## KandyM

My Blue Friday bonus miles did not post.  I should have 290ish ( I think it was 289 but have tossed the receipt) .  Only my 5 base miles posted.  Does it sometimes happen that the base posts way before the bonus?  I’ve never watched that close before.


----------



## Cinderella6174

KandyM said:


> My Blue Friday bonus miles did not post.  I should have 290ish ( I think it was 289 but have tossed the receipt) .  Only my 5 base miles posted.  Does it sometimes happen that the base posts way before the bonus?  I’ve never watched that close before.


Neither my base nor my Blue Friday have posted. But we found the receipt. Crossing my fingers for us both!


----------



## ottawamom

@Cinderella6174 @KandyM , Blue Friday was just this past week. Sobeys, Foodland and Safeway take until Wednesday or Thursday of this week for those AM to post. The base miles could have been a fluke or something else completely unrelated to Blue Friday. Wait patiently until Wednesday or Thursday and your miles will be there.

On a side note it is imperative that you hold onto your receipts until your Big Bonus has posted to your account in early February. Assuming you're doing Shop the Block. Throw all your StB receiipts into a big ziplock bag.


----------



## bababear_50

I am looking for some coupons for Betty Crocker or Duncan Hines cake /cupcake icing.
I have to buy around 14 containers for a Christmas cupcake decorating event at my school.
Chocolate/Vanilla.
If anyone notices them going on sale or any coupons I would appreciate a heads up.
Thanks & Hugs
Mel
ooops I do see 2 for $5.00 at Metro
not sure if that's a good price for them?
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1338749?page=12&itemId=43537186
Fresh Co has the cake mixes listed,,,maybe they have the icing? $1.00
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10013/1338673?page=7&itemId=43592813

Ohhhh Lego Advent Calendar 25% off
Real Canadian Superstore....
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1339239?page=15&itemId=43664415


----------



## Donald - my hero

KandyM said:


> My Blue Friday bonus miles did not post.  I should have 290ish ( I think it was 289 but have tossed the receipt) .  Only my 5 base miles posted.  Does it sometimes happen that the base posts way before the bonus?  I’ve never watched that close before.





Cinderella6174 said:


> Neither my base nor my Blue Friday have posted. But we found the receipt. Crossing my fingers for us both!


*As mentioned by our Capital Mom, the miles from Blue Friday won't post until at least tomorrow or even not till Thursday so you haven't missed out on those yet. As to getting only base miles -- when they show up on your account and what date are they posting from? Do you normally shop at that store and perhaps do one or more transactions that weren't at the $20 mark by themselves? If so all of the grocery stores do a cumulative posting of miles per week -- so if you do a bunch of little transactions they will post as just base miles early the following week -- not at all related to specific trips. 

Regarding receipts -- please please PLEASE for your own sanity, find a spot to keep your receipts until the miles post for your normal shopping. For the bigger promos? You NEED to keep those receipts until the final bonus posts because even if the individual coupons/miles post to your account properly you might find you don't get the full bonus you expected and then need to chase them down. Without proof in hand, you will be out of luck. I suggest you grab an extra copy of a booklet and stick all of your receipts in there and stash it somewhere safe until the entire promo posts.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Fresh Co has the cake mixes listed,,,maybe they have the icing? $1.00


I know I'm NOT Even close to you...but I did notice that those cake mixes were on sale at our Superstore for 0.97 on the weekend.  Because I almost turned around and picked up a couple to make some rolo cookies for xmas.    Maybe a superstore would have them near you for that price.

Edited...NOPE...your looking for icing...not the mixes...Sorry Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know I'm NOT Even close to you...but I did notice that those cake mixes were on sale at our Superstore for 0.97 on the weekend.  Because I almost turned around and picked up a couple to make some rolo cookies for xmas.    Maybe a superstore would have them near you for that price.
> 
> Edited...NOPE...your looking for icing...not the mixes...Sorry Mel



Hi Hon
No problem,thanks for trying.
I found them for $1.77 at No Frills and decided to go with that price,,,
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> No problem,thanks for trying.
> I found them for $1.77 at No Frills and decided to go with that price,,,
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*I was just coming in to post pictures from no frills! I went in to look after getting my shingles shot *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Would anyone know if I can purchase a e-gift card and pay for it with another e-gift card online at Chapters?

I am completely unable to purchase two $25's and one $50.  No matter what I do, it won't work.  It's their system.  If I purchase two $50's and it works, then could I use one of the $50 e-gift cards to go back online and pay for two $25 e-gift cards?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Would anyone know if I can purchase a e-gift card and pay for it with another e-gift card online at Chapters?
> 
> I am completely unable to purchase two $25's and one $50.  No matter what I do, it won't work.  It's their system.  If I purchase two $50's and it works, then could I use one of the $50 e-gift cards to go back online and pay for two $25 e-gift cards?


*sorry you're having trouble with this but sadly you can't buy a gift card with a gift card *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ahh thanks!!  The lady on the phone (from Chapters) was trying to tell me I could do this and I was like but umm... I don't think so.  I'm glad I didn't bother trying!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am needing to stock up on lotion and I'm really hoping that Rexall will come through for me on this...
Dry Canadian winters and large sewing projects equal OWWWWWW


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont
Buy one $50.00 App store/ ITunes Gift Card get $10.00 Metro card
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1339775?page=1028th Nov -1st Dec.
Spend 50.00= 25 airmiles
spend 150.00 get 125 airmiles

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1339649

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1339647


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I am looking for some coupons for Betty Crocker or Duncan Hines cake /cupcake icing.
> I have to buy around 14 containers for a Christmas cupcake decorating event at my school.
> Chocolate/Vanilla.
> If anyone notices them going on sale or any coupons I would appreciate a heads up.
> Thanks & Hugs
> Mel
> ooops I do see 2 for $5.00 at Metro
> not sure if that's a good price for them?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1338749?page=12&itemId=43537186
> Fresh Co has the cake mixes listed,,,maybe they have the icing? $1.00
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10013/1338673?page=7&itemId=43592813
> 
> Ohhhh Lego Advent Calendar 25% off
> Real Canadian Superstore....
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1339239?page=15&itemId=43664415


The cake mixes AND the icing tubs are on sale at Fortinos for 99 cents.....today is the last day though.   The icing is very rarely on sale for less than $1.99 so this is a great one.

NM....looks like you already bought some


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer sucks for next week...


----------



## isabellea

Gift card offer at IGA QC until Dec 18th. 

Past years, all the GCs were include in this promo. Unfortunately, I never saw any Disney GC at IGA. 

View attachment 455118


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates are now complete in the first post 
links not already supplied above by Mel

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer
*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have a featured "my offer" for Sobeys for 25AM for $50 in grocery gift cards - looks like a general offer rather than targeted - anyone else?  It's not a very good gift card offer, mind you.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> I have a featured "my offer" for Sobeys for 25AM for $50 in grocery gift cards - looks like a general offer rather than targeted - anyone else?  It's not a very good gift card offer, mind you.


*That's hella better than MINE! This is on both of our cards and it's not the same ratio as yours
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's hella better than MINE! This is on both of our cards and it's not the same ratio as yours
> View attachment 455134*



that's the one I got as well.


----------



## accm

Has anyone had the Mountain of Miles (or whatever the last promo was called) multipliers post to their account? My base miles and store specific multipliers have posted, but not the promo


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Has anyone had the Mountain of Miles (or whatever the last promo was called) multipliers post to their account? My base miles and store specific multipliers have posted, but not the promo


*I don't think here was no "big bonus" other than the multipliers was there? Are you thinking about Christmas in July? In which case that HAD a bonus attached to it based on how many transactions you completed within certain categories and those miles were due on Monday, meaning you can track them down now if you haven't received them yet.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I didn't get my mountain of miles multipliers as well - got the base miles, but not the 7x miles I should have gotten for the day we made purchases.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> I didn't get my mountain of miles multipliers as well - got the base miles, but not the 7x miles I should have gotten for the day we made purchases.


*You only need to wait 75 days for any bonus miles from the online shopping portal, not 120 days BTW . Use THIS WEBSITE to figure out when that should happen!*


----------



## accm

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't think here was no "big bonus" other than the multipliers was there? Are you thinking about Christmas in July? In which case that HAD a bonus attached to it based on how many transactions you completed within certain categories and those miles were due on Monday, meaning you can track them down now if you haven't received them yet.*


Sorry, I didn't word my question correctly. I meant the multipliers associated with the promo. I've got any store specific multipliers that were going on at the time, but not the ones associated with the promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> Sorry, I didn't word my question correctly. I meant the multipliers associated with the promo. I've got any store specific multipliers that were going on at the time, but not the ones associated with the promo.


*OH ..ok, you have to wait 75 days after the transaction date(not the standard 120) to follow up on those miles, you can use the website i provided above to figure out when that happens.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

CanadianKrista said:


> I didn't get my mountain of miles multipliers as well - got the base miles, but not the 7x miles I should have gotten for the day we made purchases.



Same.

December 19th is 75 days for me...


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's hella better than MINE! This is on both of our cards and it's not the same ratio as yours
> View attachment 455134*


Yep. That's the one I got, too! And with Sobeys, those targeted offers are a one and done, are they not?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH's is 25 miles/$50 card, mine is 10 miles/$25 card.  I'm not doing either has I still have a bunch of gift card left to use up before I buy the $350 for STB.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> The cake mixes AND the icing tubs are on sale at Fortinos for 99 cents.....today is the last day though.   The icing is very rarely on sale for less than $1.99 so this is a great one.
> 
> NM....looks like you already bought some


Thanks for the info
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's hella better than MINE! This is on both of our cards and it's not the same ratio as yours
> View attachment 455134*


Woohoo! I got the 25 AM one. Lol


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
Buy $10.00 in Quickticket  (lottery) get 10 airmiles.
For those that buy lottery tickets.
Nov 28 Dec 4th

Irresistible gift baskets buy 1 get 20 airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh you know i love a challenge, right? How about this fridge i saw at The Bay last week?
> View attachment 452262 OR there's this one View attachment 452263*



AIR MILES HEARD YOU

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...y-is-my-love-divina-cucina-refrigerator/87479


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> AIR MILES HEARD YOU
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...y-is-my-love-divina-cucina-refrigerator/87479


*Seriously?!?! Who would use their precious miles for THAT?!?!?! OR who would pay $20,000 for a fridge?! That is just bizarre!! *


----------



## cari12

My Blue Friday miles posted but still nothing for Christmas in July. I’ll have to do a chat with AM in the next few days.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Seriously?!?! Who would use their precious miles for THAT?!?!?! OR who would pay $20,000 for a fridge?! That is just bizarre!! *



There's a matching range and range hood...

A mere 700,000 miles!






I'm still laughing.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok, so the Duck has been trying to figure out how to use 7 coupons and stumbled across the one for Entripy -- it's a Company in Oakville that custom prints shirts/bags/swag whatever you can think of ! They have a special right now on tshirts and i just got lost down the rabbit hole of designing tshirts for Airmile hunting *



Thank you for pointing this one out - we've been saying for a while we needed to get my brother in law a shirt as part of a family joke, and now I have it and a STB coupon done!!


----------



## bababear_50

I had one of these kitchens (handmade by my Gramps) seems the color scheme is back in style.
Taken from todays Giant Tigers flyer.




My mom had a Harvest gold dishwasher and a Avocado refrigerator.




I'm an all white kitchen person,,,drives my sons crazy but it's easy to keep clean.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I had one of these kitchens (handmade by my Gramps) seems the color scheme is back in style.
> Taken from todays Giant Tigers flyer.
> View attachment 455301
> View attachment 455302
> 
> 
> My mom had a Harvest gold dishwasher and a Avocado refrigerator.
> View attachment 455304
> View attachment 455306
> 
> 
> I'm an all white kitchen person,,,drives my sons crazy but it's easy to keep clean.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I love it!!


----------



## cari12

Quick live chat with Karl and I got my 300 AM for Christmas in July. Now to concentrate on Shop the Block.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh I love avocado appliances...

OOOOOOOO my AM updated!  I am now able to update my signature a few more points....


----------



## stovjeni

For the 10 miles/$25 gift card from Sobey's, can i buy $100 gift card and get 40 miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

stovjeni said:


> For the 10 miles/$25 gift card from Sobey's, can i buy $100 gift card and get 40 miles?


*Not sure but more than likely no, unless it's stated in the terms the offers you load to your card are once & done type of thing. It's not really a good deal BTW -- they regularly have them at a 1:1 ratio.*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not sure but more than likely no, unless it's stated in the terms the offers you load to your card are once & done type of thing. It's not really a good deal BTW -- they regularly have them at a 1:1 ratio.*


I'm waiting eagerly for such a promotion!


----------



## ottawamom

Here's the only way I would consider the Sobeys GC offer to be a good deal. 

1. go into the store, immediately purchase the GC using your loaded offer.
2. shop 
3. use that GC to pay for your shopping.

This would make it free 10AM. Not worth making a special trip for but if you're going to be shopping there anyway I wouldn't throw away 10AM (you can put it on your BMO M/C and work towards that StB at the same time)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just received this email from Air Miles:



I'll be adding this on to the STB BMO spend offer  Now I will get 240 miles for $420 spend. A little better return.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

marchingstar said:


> There's a matching range and range hood...
> 
> A mere 700,000 miles!
> 
> I'm still laughing.


I showed my husband - who thought I was pulling a joke on him...  then he just shook his head and walked away laughing while I made Red Dwarf jokes at him...


----------



## alohamom

I shopped at Metro today and thought this was a pretty good deal but I am not exactly a math whiz so I could be incorrect

They have Quaker Oatmeat and Harvest Crunch products on sale for $2.99
There was a tear pad coupon along side of the products for buy 3 get one free so that works out to $2.25 per item
They are offering 25 airmiles for every three purchased = 2.50
Bottom line for each Quaker product is approx $1.62


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> I shopped at Metro today and thought this was a pretty good deal but I am not exactly a math whiz so I could be incorrect
> 
> They have Quaker Oatmeat and Harvest Crunch products on sale for $2.99
> There was a tear pad coupon along side of the products for buy 3 get one free so that works out to $2.25 per item
> They are offering 25 airmiles for every three purchased = 2.50
> Bottom line for each Quaker product is approx $1.62


*OHH-EM-GEE!! This is awesome for us -- hubby keeps several boxes of Harvest Crunch at his feet in his office for days when he's putting out fires and can't get up from his desk! Sale, bonus miles AND a coupon -- YES PLEASE!!!!

AKK just opened my app and we have a targeted offer for MORE miles!

**we'll be doing even more math, and date checking in the store because the stupid gotta buy 3 to get the miles but the coupon makes me buy 4, so we'll be buying 6 and 2 will be free?*


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> ***we'll be doing even more math, and date checking in the store because the stupid gotta buy 3 to get the miles but the coupon makes me buy 4, so we'll be buying 6 and 2 will be free?*



The tear pad coupon was at the Milton location. I am not sure if all stores will have them, just fyi.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> The tear pad coupon was at the Milton location. I am not sure if all stores will have them, just fyi.


*Or in your pantry tucked in with your grocery list because you hoard them and wait for a sale *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Or in your pantry tucked in with your grocery list because you hoard them and wait for a sale *



LOL-that is amazing!


----------



## Eveningsong

alohamom said:


> The tear pad coupon was at the Milton location. I am not sure if all stores will have them, just fyi.


Metro  Belleville and Metro Trenton did not have tear pad coupons.  Metro Belleville did have some boxes with $1.00 off coupon on the boxes so I bought 9 boxes of instant oatmeal, and saved $9.00, added some crackers and bananas and earned 76 air miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Friendly reminder for my fellow online shoppers -- just a few hours away from Black Friday kicking in and 20X the miles. Don't forget to access the website from the link that comes from the StB coupon -- USE THIS LINK

I have my lists lined up, my credit cards handy, already in my jammies and watching the clock. 

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*oooh nooes,  new offers for Rexall were *supposed* to start today,  instead there's this on the website 
*


----------



## kristabelle13

It's been awhile since I used amazon.... if there is a 5x on -- and then it's 20x sitewide (via AMshops)....is that essentially 25x for amazon? so if I spend $500 in an eligible category, I'd get.... 625 airmiles? Plus the 100AM bonus for using a BMO card + if i use the shop the block link that bonus of 50 for a total of 775 airmiles?


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *oooh nooes,  new offers for Rexall were *supposed* to start today,  instead there's this on the website
> View attachment 455504*



When I click on load and go, I get sent to a page with this message ... "Rexall offers are no longer on this page, to view your offers please download the AIR MILES App."


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

kristabelle13 said:


> It's been awhile since I used amazon.... if there is a 5x on -- and then it's 20x sitewide (via AMshops)....is that essentially 25x for amazon? so if I spend $500 in an eligible category, I'd get.... 625 airmiles? Plus the 100AM bonus for using a BMO card + if i use the shop the block link that bonus of 50 for a total of 775 airmiles?



Yup!  My Amazon order netted me 425 miles


----------



## kristabelle13

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup!  My Amazon order netted me 425 miles


Thanks so much!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> It's been awhile since I used amazon.... if there is a 5x on -- and then it's 20x sitewide (via AMshops)....is that essentially 25x for amazon? so if I spend $500 in an eligible category, I'd get.... 625 airmiles? Plus the 100AM bonus for using a BMO card + if i use the shop the block link that bonus of 50 for a total of 775 airmiles?





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup!  My Amazon order netted me 425 miles


*nope,  it's not that good! It's actually 5X plus 20X so if you spend $100 you'll get
5 miles- 1/20
20 miles for the 5 times (25 - the 5 from base already) 
95 for the 20X (100 - the 5 base already) 
total of 120
then the extra miles for coupon and Mastercard offer (if you spend more than 200)*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What did everyone buy on Amazon today (not how much you spent)?

I bought:
Lug packing cubes x 2
SafeGo portable vault for beach vacations/cruises
Mannequin Head for practicing hair styles
Hair pin hair brush
Portable Mini Amp for bass guitar
Contigo mug with auto seal (older style from costco, not the newer snap lock ones)

I could have purchase waayyy more stuff for myself, but I figured I should hold off.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero 

Mine was $230 before tax, so: 
$220/20=11
11 x 5 = 55
11 x 20 = 220
+ 100 + 50 = 425

Is that right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What did everyone buy on Amazon today (not how much you spent)?
> 
> I bought:
> Lug packing cubes x 2
> SafeGo portable vault for beach vacations/cruises
> Mannequin Head for practicing hair styles
> Hair pin hair brush
> Portable Mini Amp for bass guitar
> Contigo mug with auto seal (older style from costco, not the newer snap lock ones)
> 
> I could have purchase waayyy more stuff for myself, but I figured I should hold off.


*a bucket for raising dough
a container for the bread to stop it from getting squashed 
2 new rings for my instant pot 
an exercise bike to go under hubby's desk - he has arthritis in his feet and can't get any exercise anymore (I'm concerned about Florida )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero
> 
> Mine was $230 before tax, so:
> $220/20=11
> 11 x 5 = 55
> 11 x 20 = 220
> + 100 + 50 = 425
> 
> Is that right?


*might be a little lower since they do something weird with the base miles only get them once I think (not 100% sure on that) *


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *nope,  it's not that good! It's actually 5X plus 20X so if you spend $100 you'll get
> 5 miles- 1/20
> 20 miles for the 5 times (25 - the 5 from base already)
> 95 for the 20X (100 - the 5 base already)
> total of 120
> then the extra miles for coupon and Mastercard offer (if you spend more than 200)*


I knew you’d know  

Still is a pretty penny + my purchase is actually over $500 (new suitcase I’ve been lusting over for 12 years waiting for my 15 year old suitcase to disintegrate) lol


----------



## juniorbugman

So completed my Amazon order - bought - antenna toppers for the new jeep, 2 clock radios, Rocketman cd, replacement fitbit bands and fajita seasoning mixes that I have had in my wish list since the summer just waiting for an order to be placed.   I earned these miles for my Mothers card as I am a nice daughter.


----------



## Silvermist999

Amazon order - gaming PC for my son’s main Xmas gift . He wanted one for his bday but we said no, but with those bonus air miles today, why not?  He will be so surprised Xmas morning.  Off to see what else I need to buy...


----------



## bababear_50

No Airmiles shop for me today,,
bought a couple of things for my son's Birthday in a few weeks online at Marks Work Wearhouse.
I got everything for a great deal (price).(up to 70% off and free shipping).
Stopped off at Giant Tiger and found a couple of things,,
just for me $14.95


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> When I click on load and go, I get sent to a page with this message ... "Rexall offers are no longer on this page, to view your offers please download the AIR MILES App."


*Well that just SUCKS! Airmiles, & Rexall, you listening to me?!?!?! The only offers in the APP are the ones that are in the flyer for everyone -- there are NO targeted offers anymore, what's up with THAT!?!? (duck slinks off to the corner to pout  )*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well that just SUCKS! Airmiles, & Rexall, you listening to me?!?!?! The only offers in the APP are the ones that are in the flyer for everyone -- there are NO targeted offers anymore, what's up with THAT!?!? (duck slinks off to the corner to pout  )*


maybe it's just no offers this week. Hoping they'll be back next week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Has this been posted?  If not, heads up!  I'm trying to get to Rexall tomorrow for the receipt coupon, sounds like perhaps some quadruple dipping on Wednesday (receipt coupon, STB and this promo x 2).  From airmiles website, I'll leave it to @Donald - my hero to do her magic next week.  Hope everyone is making out well with Black Friday and STB.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *Friendly reminder for my fellow online shoppers -- just a few hours away from Black Friday kicking in and 20X the miles. Don't forget to access the website from the link that comes from the StB coupon -- USE THIS LINK
> 
> I have my lists lined up, my credit cards handy, already in my jammies and watching the clock.
> 
> View attachment 455444*



I screwed up then.  I just went thru the AMS website.  I chatted with an agent and he assured me I'd be fine and qualify for the STB offer.  I printed out the conversation just in case.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> I screwed up then.  I just went thru the AMS website.  I chatted with an agent and he assured me I'd be fine and qualify for the STB offer.  I printed out the conversation just in case.


*You'll more than likely be fine, don't fret! Just keep your email confirmation handy on the off chance you need to chase them down for the final bonus *


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> I screwed up then.  I just went thru the AMS website.  I chatted with an agent and he assured me I'd be fine and qualify for the STB offer.  I printed out the conversation just in case.



The coupon says you just need to sign in and follow the normal AMS process, it doesn't say you need to use their link.  I think the link is there as an added convenience, however a good thing to use as an added precaution.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys, in our MyOffers accounts, started yesterday:


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well that just SUCKS! Airmiles, & Rexall, you listening to me?!?!?! The only offers in the APP are the ones that are in the flyer for everyone -- there are NO targeted offers anymore, what's up with THAT!?!? (duck slinks off to the corner to pout  )*


I checked this morning and found Rexall offers in App.


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to have to ask the son for help with loading the App as I am a bit phone device illiterate.
Did not work and now I have to contact Rexall because I am locked out of my account,,,yuck!!!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I checked this morning and found Rexall offers in App.


*the only ones I can see in the app are the ones in the flyer,  there's no targeted offers for me.  Are you able to see more than 9 offers plus the StB coupon?*


----------



## stovjeni

I just got my first American Express Platinum Air Miles credit card bill with over 2000 miles yesterday, when can I expect to see these miles post to the airmiles account?


----------



## Donald - my hero

stovjeni said:


> I just got my first American Express Platinum Air Miles credit card bill with over 2000 miles yesterday, when can I expect to see these miles post to the airmiles account?


*AMEX takes about 2 - 3 days to appear on your account -- MC I know before hubby gets the bill because those miles post about 2 - 3 days BEFORE the bill arrives *


----------



## tinkerone

Placed my Amazon order yesterday, it was at my door at 3:00 today.  WOW!


----------



## mort1331

OT, new stuffed Mickey at the stores Limited Edition one with sequence. I dont collect so I did not pick up. BUT they said there is a Limited Edition Donald coming out Monday....
HMMM....wonder who might want that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> OT, new stuffed Mickey at the stores Limited Edition one with sequence. I dont collect so I did not pick up. BUT they said there is a Limited Edition Donald coming out Monday....
> HMMM....wonder who might want that.


*oooh in the Disney stores????? I'm gonna be in Toronto on Monday and it would be super easy to go to the Eaton Centre and rescue Donald!!!*


----------



## ElCray

Just a note that the Quebec bonus boom BAMs posted 2 days ago!


----------



## tinkerone

Here's another quickie.  I made a $100 purchase from Bed Bath and Beyond on Friday for the Black Friday bonus.  The AM's are in my account now!. 
Impressive.  I don't even have the items yet.  


29 Nov 19



           BED BATH & BEYOND           1 REWARD MILE FOR EVERY $20                            +5                  29 Nov 19



           BED BATH & BEYOND           5X YOUR REWARD MILES                            +20                  29 Nov 19



           BED BATH & BEYOND           20X YOUR REWARD MILES                            +95


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well my  husband can never remember to sign into Amazon through the AirMiles Shopping portal so he spent ~$600 on a camera...  and didn't get the AM for it... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH 

At least we have enough points for Onyx status and are well on our way to tickets and possible a hotel package.


----------



## mort1331

marcyleecorgan said:


> Well my  husband can never remember to sign into Amazon through the AirMiles Shopping portal so he spent ~$600 on a camera...  and didn't get the AM for it... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH
> 
> At least we have enough points for Onyx status and are well on our way to tickets and possible a hotel package.


can he not cancel and repurchase?


----------



## Days In the Sun

marcyleecorgan said:


> Well my  husband can never remember to sign into Amazon through the AirMiles Shopping portal so he spent ~$600 on a camera...  and didn't get the AM for it... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH
> 
> At least we have enough points for Onyx status and are well on our way to tickets and possible a hotel package.



Son missed out on some Black Friday ones too, in his case I think it was the rush of getting it done before things sold out, which they did.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

He has had this camera + accessories on his watch list for about 5 months now.  And when Black Friday started, the inventory started flying out the door.  He was able to order the 2nd to last one in stock ; hopefully it actually went through and they won't be contacting us on Monday to cancel...


----------



## mort1331

OT since wenhad to rescue a dog so I could get Global pet foods for STB need to find out. Has anyone taken a small dog toDisney and used the pet hotel/boarding there


----------



## buyerbrad

When I was inline to pay at Metro today the manager came over and asked if I collected AirMiles...

He then gave me a card that was good for spend $40 (I think) get 45 Miles on my first visit and spend $40 get 50 Miles the next visit.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> OT since wenhad to rescue a dog so I could get Global pet foods for STB need to find out. Has anyone taken a small dog toDisney and used the pet hotel/boarding there


I have thought about it.  Watched several videos on it.  Read lots of reviews.  Never saw any negative comments so there was that.  However I have always backed out.  I just worry she will be lonely without anyone she actually knows.  Plus I have a wonderful sister who moves in when we go away and it makes me feel more comfortable.  Molly loves her, she gets spoiled.  Now, having said all that, I wouldnt think twice about using them because of all the good reviews.  Not cheap though.


----------



## kitntrip

mort1331 said:


> OT since wenhad to rescue a dog so I could get Global pet foods for STB need to find out. Has anyone taken a small dog toDisney and used the pet hotel/boarding there



I haven't because flying with my pup would just cost too much, and cause him too much stress and anxiety. I use Rover.com and found a pet sitter up the street from me so he's with someone, and he loves her dog, plus I get daily pictures.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> OT since wenhad to rescue a dog so I could get Global pet foods for STB need to find out. Has anyone taken a small dog toDisney and used the pet hotel/boarding there



See if you can find someone close to home who would love a visitor for a week or so. Failing that they do have services that will hook you up with someone who will take the dog in while you're away. Check with your vet, they may have suggestions for you. I would say bring him here but that's a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## mort1331

Thanks for all the suggestions. I forgot to mention we do have a few family and friends we could leave him with. But we were thinkjng of bringing him with us sincr we were driving.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Head's up all my fellow Rexall hunters ..and those of you who will be shopping there because the StB coupon starts tomorrow .. it's looking like Wednesday will be a one-day-only double-coupon frenzy! I'll be in Toronto tomorrow but I'll keep my eyes open for the coupon from Rexall, I already have the one from Airmiles proper -- it's on their webpage listing the offers.

I'll create a post on Tuesday so we can all get the most miles out of our $$*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*if anyone was waiting to decide to shop online or upset that they missed the black Friday deals ... fear not!
*


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I forgot to mention we do have a few family and friends we could leave him with. But we were thinkjng of bringing him with us sincr we were driving.



It can be tricky (although it's getting better) finding hotels that will allow you to check in with a dog (along the driving route). They also like to charge $50 or so extra for the dog to stay in the room with you. Then what do you do with the dog when you go in somewhere to eat enroute. If it's warm you'll get strange looks leaving him in the car.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else still waiting for the Rexall 50AM (for using 95Cash AM) Nov 1-3 to post. They said they should post within 30 days and that is tomorrow?


----------



## stovjeni

Is the airmilesshop site not working or is it just me


----------



## CanadianKrista

stovjeni said:


> Is the airmilesshop site not working or is it just me


It's not just you   I finally found the hat DS wants, at Hudson's Bay, and I can't get to airmilesshops to actually order it.


----------



## CanadianKrista

CanadianKrista said:


> It's not just you   I finally found the hat DS wants, at Hudson's Bay, and I can't get to airmilesshops to actually order it.


OMG and the Lego DD wants is finally back in stock at Indigo, I already have my gift card to buy it, but AMshops won't load!  I'm a little panicking, it's out of stock everywhere.....


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the Rexall 50AM (for using 95Cash AM) Nov 1-3 to post. They said they should post within 30 days and that is tomorrow?


Mine posted November 26. I'd forgotten about it, so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Golden Amik

stovjeni said:


> Is the airmilesshop site not working or is it just me



It's not just you... I keep trying, but it won't load for me either... Trying to order a Pro Controller for the Switch from The Source.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the online portal didn't work for about an hour on black Friday and then it was glitchy alllll day so it doesn't surprise me that they can't get it functioning today! Sooo annoying and if it leads to people missing out on coveted items and/ or miles that's not acceptable!*


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> Mine posted November 26. I'd forgotten about it, so it was a pleasant surprise.



Did you spend $30 and then use 95Cash AM or did you just use the 95Cash AM? I just used the 95Cash AM and that may be why I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*sooo I fought the snow storm and got into the city 90 minutes late (fine I slept and the greyhound driver did the battle) went to my appointment then dealt with ttc in the snow.  Just made it to the Disney store and was greeted by this awesome sign *
**​
*hunted down the Donald and sorry. I ain't rescuing that butt ugly thing!!*
**​


----------



## stovjeni

CanadianKrista said:


> OMG and the Lego DD wants is finally back in stock at Indigo, I already have my gift card to buy it, but AMshops won't load!  I'm a little panicking, it's out of stock everywhere.....


I chatted with airmiles and they said "wait a bit" and then I can buy it, keep the receipt and


Donald - my hero said:


> *the online portal didn't work for about an hour on black Friday and then it was glitchy alllll day so it doesn't surprise me that they can't get it functioning today! Sooo annoying and if it leads to people missing out on coveted items and/ or miles that's not acceptable!*


I missed out on a lightning deal trying to get through on AMshops, kinda upset


----------



## CanadianKrista

I finally got a session through, and was able to pass through to Indigo and get my coveted Lego set.  Still trying to get another window open to the Bay.  Who knows if any of these miles will post.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

3-day WDW tickets....

This is the first time in a long time (or ever?) that these have been offered, correct?  I really hope they become the norm, at least for all of 2020!  We only need 3-day tickets for our Dec 2020 trip since we will go to MVMCP for our MK day.  When will they have tickets with new expiry dates attached to them? I think the ones now are only good until Dec 31, 2019.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just did my first personal shopper quote request for a universal preferred annual pass!  Figure I will get one, and do the rest of the tickets with whatever promo is active next summer, but I can get the discounts for food/hotel/souvenirs, etc.  I'll post in the Airmiles tickets post when I get the quote


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Did you spend $30 and then use 95Cash AM or did you just use the 95Cash AM? I just used the 95Cash AM and that may be why I haven't seen anything yet.


It looks like I did do the spend 30, use 95 Cash AM.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the Rexall 50AM (for using 95Cash AM) Nov 1-3 to post. They said they should post within 30 days and that is tomorrow?



Yes, 30 days would be by tomorrow.  

I did 6 purchases of $10. One account 3 $10 purchases one day and 1 $10 purchase the last day and so far 1 out of 4 have posted.  The second account 2 $10 purchases on the last day and none have posted.  The one that did post was on Nov 26.

Last promo in September I did 3 $10 purchases on the same day and they all posted on the same day.


----------



## kerreyn

Okay - I've been trying to get on the airmilesshops website for almost 5 hours now. I'm about to get really cranky.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Coupon confirmation and uses and questions.
T&C
Must be spent in a single transaction
Card must be presented at time of transaction
Limited one offer per transaction.

So I can use the same coupon for multiple (4+) transactions right?
Only one will count as a STB per card but I can still earn 20 Airmiles for a $40.00 spend on other spends?
Kind of like is the coupon reusable for future spends. Hope that makes sense?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

kerreyn said:


> Okay - I've been trying to get on the airmilesshops website for almost 5 hours now. I'm about to get really cranky.



Keep refreshing like its for extra Fastpasses!   It took me about half an hour but I was able to get in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Coupon confirmation and uses and questions.
> T&C
> Must be spent in a single transaction
> Card must be presented at time of transaction
> Limited one offer per transaction.
> 
> So I can use the same coupon for multiple (4+) transactions right?
> Only one will count as a STB per card but I can still earn 20 Airmiles for a $40.00 spend on other spends?
> Kind of like is the coupon reusable for future spends. Hope that makes sense?
> Hugs
> Mel


*That's correct! And if we end up with the 2 other coupons I'm expecting you can use all 3 and get 220 miles for every $50 transaction!*


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the Rexall 50AM (for using 95Cash AM) Nov 1-3 to post. They said they should post within 30 days and that is tomorrow?


I am waiting and wondering the same.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's correct! And if we end up with the 2 other coupons I'm expecting you can use all 3 and get 220 miles for every $50 transaction!*


I may have to go downtown late at night for this multi-dipping.


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> I finally got a session through, and was able to pass through to Indigo and get my coveted Lego set.  Still trying to get another window open to the Bay.  Who knows if any of these miles will post.



*I'm just getting ready to tackle some cyber shopping and decided to update the list of store multipliers in the StB thread and something struck me as odd ... It's listing HBC as 3 X BUT had it listed there as 5X until December 6th. Sure enough, if you go thru the portal it's saying you'll get 3X BUUUTTTT you're lucky, i got annoyed that i neglected to take detailed info for my ETSY shop so i took a snip of my screen last night to show this .. save it and use it yourself!! When you get only 3X!!!!

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I may have to go downtown late at night for this multi-dipping.


*I'm trying to decide if i want to do my Rexall shopping in Toronto or head home first -- I'm in the city 3X a week until we leave for Florida.*


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> Okay - I've been trying to get on the airmilesshops website for almost 5 hours now. I'm about to get really cranky.



Replied to the wrong post...


----------



## kerreyn

Etch said:


> Keep refreshing like its for extra Fastpasses!   It took me about half an hour but I was able to get in.



Thanks - I finally got on! How frustrating.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *sooo I fought the snow storm and got into the city 90 minutes late (fine I slept and the greyhound driver did the battle) went to my appointment then dealt with ttc in the snow.  Just made it to the Disney store and was greeted by this awesome sign *
> *View attachment 456189*​
> *hunted down the Donald and sorry. I ain't rescuing that butt ugly thing!!*
> *View attachment 456190*​


Yuck i can see why my friends said no too. Limited or not


----------



## bababear_50

Good News for those that shop at the Bay...
I got my first ever shop at the Bay get 75 airmiles when you spend $50.00
coupon today.
I am sending it to Jacqueline and maybe she can post it here
Hugs
Mel
Edited: Sorry guys it's a targeted offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> Yes, 30 days would be by tomorrow.
> 
> I did 6 purchases of $10. One account 3 $10 purchases one day and 1 $10 purchase the last day and so far 1 out of 4 have posted.  The second account 2 $10 purchases on the last day and none have posted.  The one that did post was on Nov 26.
> 
> Last promo in September I did 3 $10 purchases on the same day and they all posted on the same day.





AngelDisney said:


> I am waiting and wondering the same.



I did online chat this afternoon and they agreed that I should have received the AM but that they are still posting and that I should wait a few weeks. If they don't appear they will post them for me. So patiently I wait.

My AM still had not posted for signing up for the flu shot. She posted those right away. I think they realize there were issues with the posting of those.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I did online chat this afternoon and they agreed that I should have received the AM but that they are still posting and that I should wait a few weeks. If they don't appear they will post them for me. So patiently I wait.
> 
> My AM still had not posted for signing up for the flu shot. She posted those right away. I think they realize there were issues with the posting of those.



Thanks, missing flu shot as well ... and Christmas in July ..... I can imagine the chasing for STB by the time I'm finished (currently missing Shell and Foodland that didn't go through properly).


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Good News for those that shop at the Bay...
> I got my first ever shop at the Bay get 75 airmiles when you spend $50.00
> coupon today.
> I am sending it to Jacqueline and maybe she can post it here
> Hugs
> Mel


*I would BUT the fine print reads: I got it myself as well but I don't think I'll need to buy $50 worth of stuff IN store, i do most of my shopping online from the Bay.
* This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Only the addressee of this offer email qualifies for this offer. *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would BUT the fine print reads: I got it myself as well but I don't think I'll need to buy $50 worth of stuff IN store, i do most of my shopping online from the Bay.
> * This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Only the addressee of this offer email qualifies for this offer. *



Dang
I probably wouldn't use either,,sorry gang it's a targeted offer,,thanks for checking Jacqueline.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I did online chat this afternoon and they agreed that I should have received the AM but that they are still posting and that I should wait a few weeks. If they don't appear they will post them for me. So patiently I wait.
> 
> My AM still had not posted for signing up for the flu shot. She posted those right away. I think they realize there were issues with the posting of those.


Do you remember when the flu shot offer came out?  I have yet to get those either.


----------



## ottawamom

We got the email that they were available the end of October. Check with your local pharmacy to see if they have them in stock (or your doctor or health unit clinic also)


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> We got the email that they were available the end of October. Check with your local pharmacy to see if they have them in stock (or your doctor or health unit clinic also)


I just tried a chat and got the wait 120 days response, lol.  They are so famous for that.  It's like hitting your head against a wall sometimes.  Oh, and she made it clear I was to send in a missing points request and not bother the chat line.  Sometimes its just a waste of time.


----------



## bababear_50

I am currently pairing down my Rexall lists,,so far we are down to two list (I was at 4)......Every year I overspend on Christmas and NOW is the time for me to take stock of what I've already spent and not go overboard.
I will be able to pick up a few of the Rose & Robin and one of the Holiday gift sets for extra airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I went to Rexall yesterday to use the StB coupon on my DD's account.  DH needed his vitamins and I bought the Rexall brand so that I would get the extra 20 miles.  Sure enough didn't I run out of the store and was half way home before I realized I didn't check my receipt.  The coupon went through but I didn't get the miles for the vitamins.  Oh well....I'll be more careful next time, going back isn't an option this time.  I leave for WDW tomorrow so I'm up to my ears at the moment.


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip. Take a screen shot of the flyer so that you can go back in when you get home and get those hard earned miles.

I've got to say it is the most frustrating thing about Airmiles that they don't deal with the same situation in a consistent manner. Allowing someone like me to have my AM posted for the flu shot and then denying the next person who chats. I was online asking for something else which had been given to someone and yet I was denied even though she agreed I deserved them.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall $5 off survey coupon, expiring January 8, 2020
https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_Coupon_2019_Nov29-Jan8-2020.pdf


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just found the second Rexall coupon for tomorrow and I can confirm we have two different barcodes !!! 
I'll put a post together at some point today,  make your lists and get ready to earn 220 miles for every $50 !!!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall yesterday to use the StB coupon on my DD's account.  DH needed his vitamins and I bought the Rexall brand so that I would get the extra 20 miles.  Sure enough didn't I run out of the store and was half way home before I realized I didn't check my receipt.  The coupon went through but I didn't get the miles for the vitamins.  Oh well....I'll be more careful next time, going back isn't an option this time.  I leave for WDW tomorrow so I'm up to my ears at the moment.


Have a magical time!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *oooh in the Disney stores????? I'm gonna be in Toronto on Monday and it would be super easy to go to the Eaton Centre and rescue Donald!!!*



Wow, that was ugly!



CanadianKrista said:


> OMG and the Lego DD wants is finally back in stock at Indigo, I already have my gift card to buy it, but AMshops won't load!  I'm a little panicking, it's out of stock everywhere.....



I'm glad you managed to snag it!



dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall yesterday to use the StB coupon on my DD's account.  DH needed his vitamins and I bought the Rexall brand so that I would get the extra 20 miles.  Sure enough didn't I run out of the store and was half way home before I realized I didn't check my receipt.  The coupon went through but I didn't get the miles for the vitamins.  Oh well....I'll be more careful next time, going back isn't an option this time.  I leave for WDW tomorrow so I'm up to my ears at the moment.



Ohh have a great trip!!



ottawamom said:


> Have a great trip. Take a screen shot of the flyer so that you can go back in when you get home and get those hard earned miles.



Great idea!


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall yesterday to use the StB coupon on my DD's account.  DH needed his vitamins and I bought the Rexall brand so that I would get the extra 20 miles.  Sure enough didn't I run out of the store and was half way home before I realized I didn't check my receipt.  The coupon went through but I didn't get the miles for the vitamins.  Oh well....I'll be more careful next time, going back isn't an option this time.  I leave for WDW tomorrow so I'm up to my ears at the moment.



Have an awesome Trip!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting! *
*ONE DAY ONLY Bonus Offer Wednesday December 4th*​*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips and you can turn every $50 transaction into 220 miles:*

*All THREE bar codes MUST be scanned, none of them can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device (this might be a good time to print them to be safe, lot of miles on the line!)*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 3 different codes scanned - it is obvious the actual coupons are different*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than one $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food, maybe you can buy those!*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $$$ the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*Three separate coupons from 3 different sources
Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052883
Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 came from Airmiles and the barcode from this one is 417000052890
This coupon can be found either on the App OR you can find the same coupon code online HERE

Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 3 is from Shop the Block and the barcode from this one is 417000052364*
*This coupon can be found within the app, a booklet or printed from the StB website
Image if you prefer 
 Just the barcode *


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I went to Rexall yesterday to use the StB coupon on my DD's account.  DH needed his vitamins and I bought the Rexall brand so that I would get the extra 20 miles.  Sure enough didn't I run out of the store and was half way home before I realized I didn't check my receipt.  The coupon went through but I didn't get the miles for the vitamins.  Oh well....I'll be more careful next time, going back isn't an option this time.  I leave for WDW tomorrow so I'm up to my ears at the moment.


 Have a wonderful trip!


Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting! *
> *ONE DAY ONLY Bonus Offer Wednesday December 4th*​*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips and you can turn every $50 transaction into 220 miles:*
> 
> *All THREE bar codes MUST be scanned, none of them can be loaded to your card*
> *Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
> *Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device (this might be a good time to print them to be safe, lot of miles on the line!)*
> *Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 3 different codes scanned - it is obvious the actual coupons are different*
> *If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
> *You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than one $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food, maybe you can buy those!*
> *Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $$$ the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HER*


Thank you for those links. Now, I need to REMEMBER to use them!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting! *
> *ONE DAY ONLY Bonus Offer Wednesday December 4th*​*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips and you can turn every $50 transaction into 220 miles:*
> 
> *All THREE bar codes MUST be scanned, none of them can be loaded to your card*
> *Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
> *Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device (this might be a good time to print them to be safe, lot of miles on the line!)*
> *Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 3 different codes scanned - it is obvious the actual coupons are different*
> *If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
> *You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than one $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food, maybe you can buy those!*
> *Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $$$ the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
> *Three separate coupons from 3 different sources
> Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052883
> Link to the coupon is HERE
> Image if you prefer
> View attachment 456346 Just the barcode View attachment 456348
> 
> Coupon # 2 came from Airmiles and the barcode from this one is 417000052890
> This coupon can be found either on the App OR you can find the same coupon code online HERE
> 
> Image if you prefer
> View attachment 456349 Just the barcode View attachment 456350
> 
> Coupon # 3 is from Shop the Block and the barcode from this one is 417000052364*
> *This coupon can be found within the app, a booklet or printed from the StB website
> Image if you prefer
> View attachment 456351 Just the barcode View attachment 456352*


I should be able to use the $30 receipt coupon from the last weekend, right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I should be able to use the $30 receipt coupon from the last weekend, right?


*I didn't include this information because i don't have one to look at ... i don't think it should be a problem but truthfully I have no idea. Is it similar to a gift card or is it like the survey coupon? 

I would be studying the fine print very closely myself and then decide which is more important at the time , to save the money or earn the miles. That way on the off chance that they won't work together I'd know which to tell the cashier to use. Sorry I can't help much with this but i simply don't know for sure.*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't include this information because i don't have one to look at ... i don't think it should be a problem but truthfully I have no idea. Is it similar to a gift card or is it like the survey coupon?
> 
> I would be studying the fine print very closely myself and then decide which is more important at the time , to save the money or earn the miles. That way on the off chance that they won't work together I'd know which to tell the cashier to use. Sorry I can't help much with this but i simply don't know for sure.*


It’s my first time getting it so I am not sure. I will try as a survey coupon and scan it last. Hope it works. Thanks!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Airmilesshops are giving me a headache.  Amazon is splitting my orders very weirdly, and they are posting weirdly.  However, I do have a question - one of my orders had books in it, which I know I won't get airmiles on, but I should on the rest of that order, right?  It was a large order, and the books were a small part of it, I'm hoping I didn't mess up and lose airmiles on the whole thing.....


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
Buy 150.00 Sobeys Gift card get 150 airmiles
Blue Bonus Buy
95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1340695?page=3
Foodland
Buy 100.00 Foodland gift card get 100 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1340704Blue Bonus Buy
95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed


Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1340723?page=3
Sobeys Urban Fresh
Spend 75.00 on a Sobeys Gift Card get 75 airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1340705


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> Buy 150.00 Sobeys Gift card get 150 airmiles
> Blue Bonus Buy
> 95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1340695?page=3
> Foodland
> Buy 100.00 Foodland gift card get 100 airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1340704Blue Bonus Buy
> 95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed
> 
> 
> Metro
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1340723?page=3
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> Spend 75.00 on a Sobeys Gift Card get 75 airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1340705


Yay! I was hoping for a gift card offer. I will buy the maximum and spend the winter doing my shopping at Freshco where I can price match. Such an easy way to earn miles.


----------



## stovjeni

This is my first shop the block (just started collecting seriously in May) and I am anticipating issues with missing miles.  So far I did the LCBO, Foodland, Airmileshop Amazon and Sobey's.  Planning on the completing the BMO spending, Shell and Rexall very soon.  I didn't keep all the receipts, but I remember LCBO, Foodland and Sobey's gave me the STB miles or said something about STB on the receipt.  Amazon is shipping in 3 separate orders and this is where I think i'll have issues.  When I dispute, do I need to show ALL the receipts or would I just have to show the receipt of the missing shop?  

Also, I want to thank you guys for all the great info and tips.  I went from earning 1000 miles in 15 years to over 8000 miles in 7 months!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

What was CAD day? I had to buy some essentials on the way home from work, and the self-checkout told me I was earning extra AM... Maybe it was the Shop the Block coupon automatically working?


----------



## damo

The two Rexall coupons and shop the block all stacked nicely today.


----------



## tinkerone

Maybe its my area but the coupons did not stack for me  .  On the bright side, my Rexall now has a M&M section which could be a game changer!


----------



## ottawamom

stovjeni said:


> This is my first shop the block (just started collecting seriously in May) and I am anticipating issues with missing miles.  So far I did the LCBO, Foodland, Airmileshop Amazon and Sobey's.  Planning on the completing the BMO spending, Shell and Rexall very soon.  I didn't keep all the receipts, but I remember LCBO, Foodland and Sobey's gave me the STB miles or said something about STB on the receipt.  Amazon is shipping in 3 separate orders and this is where I think i'll have issues.  When I dispute, do I need to show ALL the receipts or would I just have to show the receipt of the missing shop?
> 
> Also, I want to thank you guys for all the great info and tips.  I went from earning 1000 miles in 15 years to over 8000 miles in 7 months!


Going forward, KEEP ALL RECEIPTS, until they post to your account and KEEP those related to a promotion (ie StB) until the big bonus posts. If you have to show receipts you will most likely only have to show the one for the disputed shop (in your case Amazon). Keep the confirmation email that shows your total was >$100 before they split it up for delivery.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> Buy 150.00 Sobeys Gift card get 150 airmiles



Oh yayy!  I spent the last Sobey's gift card a couple of days ago at Foodland and we are on our last gas cards.  Great timing!


----------



## juniorbugman

I spent 51.08 before tax at Rexall and earned 262 miles.  I got both of the 100 miles coupons even though the cashier said they wouldn't work, I persisted and lo and behold they both worked.  I got the 20 for the shop the block coupon and 40 for the vitamins I bought.   I had planned on doing my Mothers card as well but I ran out of time and had to leave so I may go back later tonight and do her card.  I did find out though that my Rexall now has M&M's products so I am sure that I can get to $50 with those added.   That wouldn't have worked today even if I had the time as I go to a badminton class and they would have been sitting in the gym for 3 hours.  Not a good idea.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> I spent 51.08 before tax at Rexall and earned 262 miles.  I got both of the 100 miles coupons even though the cashier said they wouldn't work, I persisted and lo and behold they both worked.  I got the 20 for the shop the block coupon and 40 for the vitamins I bought.   I had planned on doing my Mothers card as well but I ran out of time and had to leave so I may go back later tonight and do her card.  I did find out though that my Rexall now has M&M's products so I am sure that I can get to $50 with those added.   That wouldn't have worked today even if I had the time as I go to a badminton class and they would have been sitting in the gym for 3 hours.  Not a good idea.


My haul was similar (minus the vitamins) I had taken screen shots of all of the pics from Donald's post. When I showed each to the cashier...."here's the pic, and here's the barcode".....she was _delighted_!


----------



## stovjeni

I went to Rexall to use the coupons at checkout while the cashier was scanning the coupons, the manager or head cashier walked by, saw that 2 coupons were scanned and said only one can be scanned.  I asked them to scan them all and see what the system does, but the manager refused saying that it should have gave an error and then she added that they're not supposed to scan more than 1 coupon and one person got fired for doing so.  I wasn't going to push it, so I just bought the stuff and left.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

CanadianKrista said:


> Airmilesshops are giving me a headache.  Amazon is splitting my orders very weirdly, and they are posting weirdly.  However, I do have a question - one of my orders had books in it, which I know I won't get airmiles on, but I should on the rest of that order, right?  It was a large order, and the books were a small part of it, I'm hoping I didn't mess up and lose airmiles on the whole thing.....



Yup same!  I started a live chat on it, but I had to log off as I was at work.  Just note how many IN TOTAL you should be awarded based on your total pre-tax amount.


----------



## accm

Spent $65 and got 223 miles at Rexall today! Thanks Donald for putting it all together in one post, because I probably would've missed it completely!


----------



## ottawamom

stovjeni said:


> I went to Rexall to use the coupons at checkout while the cashier was scanning the coupons, the manager or head cashier walked by, saw that 2 coupons were scanned and said only one can be scanned.  I asked them to scan them all and see what the system does, but the manager refused saying that it should have gave an error and then she added that they're not supposed to scan more than 1 coupon and one person got fired for doing so.  I wasn't going to push it, so I just bought the stuff and left.



Fired really! The store manager where I go is right in there with the rest of us using multiple coupons. I guess they aren't supposed to scan more than one but if they really wanted to do that all they would have to do is have just one bar code per promotion. Airmiles has one and Rexall has a different one. That or they could have their programmers write a little bit of code with an either/or statement that would only allow 1 code per transaction.

They haven't done any of those things so I think corporate doesn't have a huge problem keeping a few of us dedicated shoppers coming back weekly to take advantage. 

@stovjeni if you want to share what city you live in we may be able to find a store nearby that will allow the double or triple dip. I know the Rexall my in-laws go to doesn't want to scan more than one for them but the one I go to will.


----------



## juniorbugman

Debbie said:


> My haul was similar (minus the vitamins) I had taken screen shots of all of the pics from Donald's post. When I showed each to the cashier...."here's the pic, and here's the barcode".....she was _delighted_!


I had printed copies of all the coupons so she just had to scan them.  Worked like a charm.  I am trying to talk my brother into taking me back to Rexall so that I can shop on my Mom's card.  I am sure that I will wear him down soon.
Hope all the coupons work for others and thanks @Donald - my hero for all the hard work you do for us.


----------



## chris1212

I’m curious what cities this hasn’t worked in?  I’m kind of scared to try today!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Maybe its my area but the coupons did not stack for me  .  On the bright side, my Rexall now has a M&M section which could be a game changer!


Hi Tinkerone
It makes me sad that some people can use multiple coupons and then some can't.
You just tell me where the store is and I'll come out there and 
(Box Their Ears as my mom used to say)
Hugs to you


----------



## bababear_50

chris1212 said:


> I’m curious what cities this hasn’t worked in?  I’m kind of scared to try today!



Where are you located chris1212?
What I know and what has been reported so far:
Mississauga Yes
Toronto Yes
Oakville Yes
Guelph Yes
Hamilton Yes
Etobicoke Yes
Ottawa Yes
Ajax North Store Yes

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Ajax north store - yes


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline did you see this 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B5ocmJ5nXOS/


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Where are you located chris1212?
> What I know and what has been reported so far:
> Mississauga Yes
> Toronto Yes
> Oakville Yes
> Guelph Yes
> Hamilton Yes
> Etobicoke Yes
> Ottawa Yes
> Ajax North Store Yes
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Kingston. No. At least the one I went to


bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone
> It makes me sad that some people can use multiple coupons and then some can't.
> You just tell me where the store is and I'll come out there and
> (Box Their Ears as my mom used to say)
> Hugs to you
> View attachment 456616


I love how we all stand behind each other.  My ‘other’ family.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Jacqueline did you see this
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5ocmJ5nXOS/



and eugene levy and catharine o’hara are voicing the new canada movie. epcot is suddenly almost appealing again!


----------



## marchingstar

just finished 2 rexall shops. it was my first visit to my new home store (moved earlier this year). they were *very* reluctant to scan all the coupons—i think one cashier was mad that i was taking advantage. but they all scanned. both orders were 53/54 $, earned 222 miles each time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone
> It makes me sad that some people can use multiple coupons and then some can't.
> You just tell me where the store is and I'll come out there and
> (Box Their Ears as my mom used to say)
> Hugs to you
> View attachment 456616


*Ok, i want to know how you managed to get a picture of me today!?!?!That exactly how I'm feeling and my day isn't even over yet!

I'll be going thru both this thread and the StB thread after supper and deal with any questions, sorry I've been MIA today *


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Kingston. No. At least the one I went to
> 
> I love how we all stand behind each other.  My ‘other’ family.



I'm not sure how convenient your Rexall is but I would take another trip and try again.  Watch the screen as they ring in the coupons and if they don't all come up, just decline to complete the transaction.  All three coupons showed on the register and on my bill.

It just seems very bizarre that your store would have a different system programmed to handle the coupons than everyone else in the GTA.  I would guess that it was something that the cashier did.


----------



## elaine amj

My cashier refused to scan more than one coupon  He said his manager has cracked down on it and he has already been reprimanded. I ended up leaving my stuff since it will be better to shop on a normal 100 miles promo day and use my shop the block coupon. *sigh*


----------



## Days In the Sun

For those that missed out, the flyer for Rexall starting Friday is another good opportunity, 100 airmiles when you spend $50 or a $15 giftcard for the weekend and Megamiles is back on for extra bonus airmiles.  Even the most difficult locations should allow the survey coupon and Shop the Block coupon as well as the above.

Flyer will be on Reebee at midnight but a version can be found here now:
https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435687-rexall-gta-dec-6-12-a-canada/


----------



## chris1212

bababear_50 said:


> Where are you located chris1212?



I am in Winnipeg, so not sure how things work here!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> Buy 150.00 Sobeys Gift card get 150 airmiles
> Blue Bonus Buy
> 95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1340695?page=3
> Foodland
> Buy 100.00 Foodland gift card get 100 airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1340704Blue Bonus Buy
> 95 airmiles with purchase of 6 products listed
> 
> 
> Metro
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1340723?page=3
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> Spend 75.00 on a Sobeys Gift Card get 75 airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1340705





pigletto said:


> Yay! I was hoping for a gift card offer. I will buy the maximum and spend the winter doing my shopping at Freshco where I can price match. Such an easy way to earn miles.





Disney Addicted said:


> Oh yayy!  I spent the last Sobey's gift card a couple of days ago at Foodland and we are on our last gas cards.  Great timing!


My local Sobeys flyer is 200AM for every $150 GC, max 5


----------



## elaine amj

Days In the Sun said:


> For those that missed out, the flyer for Rexall starting Friday is another good opportunity, 100 airmiles when you spend $50 or a $15 giftcard for the weekend and Megamiles is back on for extra bonus airmiles.  Even the most difficult locations should allow the survey coupon and Shop the Block coupon as well as the above.
> 
> Flyer will be on Reebee at midnight but a version can be found here now:
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435687-rexall-gta-dec-6-12-a-canada/



THANK YOU!


----------



## cari12

Days In the Sun said:


> For those that missed out, the flyer for Rexall starting Friday is another good opportunity, 100 airmiles when you spend $50 or a $15 giftcard for the weekend and Megamiles is back on for extra bonus airmiles.  Even the most difficult locations should allow the survey coupon and Shop the Block coupon as well as the above.
> 
> Flyer will be on Reebee at midnight but a version can be found here now:
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/435687-rexall-gta-dec-6-12-a-canada/


Do you need a coupon for the spend $50 get 100AM or is it automatically added?


----------



## Days In the Sun

cari12 said:


> Do you need a coupon for the spend $50 get 100AM or is it automatically added?



No coupon required.  The weekend promos should all be automatic, cashier prompted to pick one or other when register reaches $50. You can also get in the weekend deals if any interest you.


----------



## juniorbugman

Second shop at Rexall for my Mom's card - spent $51.80 earned 222 air miles.  Again the cashier didn't want to scan all the coupons but I said oh my sister was here this morning and it worked so let's try it.   She was amazed when it worked.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday means the flyer links in the first post are now updated. Here's the ones not already provided above:

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## panez

Went to Rexall in Bolton, ON and got 222 AM.  Mom went to Rexall in Vaughan (Rutherford Road) got 222AM.

My Black Friday Amazon shipment was split in 2 shipments.  First one $59.99 pre tax, I got all the AMs 1 day later........ but second shipment I'm waiting and getting frustrated.  The second item was a laptop $1899.99 pre tax, thats a lot of AMs.  Has anyone had there order split and not received AMs for the second half????  I would hate to have to wait 90 days to chase down those miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic/ sort of because I need to make a shopping list,,and not sure where to shop for this stuff.

The event I am hosting in one of our classrooms this year is Christmas/Holiday cupcake decorating.
The event is turning out to cost a pretty penny and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for cupcake decorations that won't break the bank.
We plan on over 200 cupcakes.
Thanks Mel

So far I have
sprinkles
marshmallows
chocolate chips


----------



## bababear_50

chris1212 said:


> I am in Winnipeg, so not sure how things work here!



Hi Hon
Sorry I don't know for Winnipeg ,,but who knows someone from there may eventually post.
Best wishes
Mel


----------



## cari12

panez said:


> Went to Rexall in Bolton, ON and got 222 AM.  Mom went to Rexall in Vaughan (Rutherford Road) got 222AM.
> 
> My Black Friday Amazon shipment was split in 2 shipments.  First one $59.99 pre tax, I got all the AMs 1 day later........ but second shipment I'm waiting and getting frustrated.  The second item was a laptop $1899.99 pre tax, thats a lot of AMs.  Has anyone had there order split and not received AMs for the second half????  I would hate to have to wait 90 days to chase down those miles.


This is exactly what happened to me. My $113 order was split into 2 shipments and I only received miles for one of them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

panez said:


> Went to Rexall in Bolton, ON and got 222 AM.  Mom went to Rexall in Vaughan (Rutherford Road) got 222AM.
> 
> My Black Friday Amazon shipment was split in 2 shipments.  First one $59.99 pre tax, I got all the AMs 1 day later........ but second shipment I'm waiting and getting frustrated.  The second item was a laptop $1899.99 pre tax, thats a lot of AMs.  Has anyone had there order split and not received AMs for the second half????  I would hate to have to wait 90 days to chase down those miles.



*I had semi-decent luck lately with the online chat option but great success with Facebook Messenger. Once you've got your 2nd portion of your order i would suggest contacting AM them and provide them with the total pretax amount and they should be able to fix it up pretty quickly.
The total miles you should be getting should look like this BTW and it's a TON, don't let them make you wait!*

*Base miles 1/$20 = 97*
*5X miles from Amazon= 388*
*20X miles from the sitewide promo =1843*
*total miles you should get = 2328*


----------



## accm

chris1212 said:


> I am in Winnipeg, so not sure how things work here!


We moved from Winnipeg earlier this year, but I think the Rexall on Corydon was OK with scanning multiple coupons. Which location did you go to?


----------



## mkmommy

I was able to 222 for a $50 spend at a Downtown Toronto Rexall, but I used the self scan machine and just scanned the coupons myself so that may be one way to use all coupons.

I have had all my Airmilesshop.ca points post except Apple which at 20 x should be tons, but I always have issues with Apple.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I was able to 222 for a $50 spend at a Downtown Toronto Rexall, but I used the self scan machine and just scanned the coupons myself so that may be one way to use all coupons.
> 
> I have had all my Airmilesshop.ca points post except Apple which at 20 x should be tons, but I always have issues with Apple.


*which location would that be? I was nervous to try and find one with self-scan so i just came home first and drove the poor cashier round the bend with my very careful planning!*


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *which location would that be? I was nervous to try and find one with self-scan so i just came home first and drive the poor cashier round the bend with my very careful planning!*


This was First Canadian Place.


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> just finished 2 rexall shops. it was my first visit to my new home store (moved earlier this year). they were *very* reluctant to scan all the coupons—i think one cashier was mad that i was taking advantage. but they all scanned. both orders were 53/54 $, earned 222 miles each time!


At least the cashier allowed you to scan them all. I had one who scanned  two coupons then told me she couldn’t let me use both and remove one. Thanks to the duck I have found the 24/7 Rexall at University and Queen. I am getting ready to leave for my shop now. DD is coming with me to do two quick shops within 30 min parking to minimize cost outlay.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/ sort of because I need to make a shopping list,,and not sure where to shop for this stuff.
> 
> The event I am hosting in one of our classrooms this year is Christmas/Holiday cupcake decorating.
> The event is turning out to cost a pretty penny and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for cupcake decorations that won't break the bank.
> We plan on over 200 cupcakes.
> Thanks Mel
> 
> So far I have
> sprinkles
> marshmallows
> chocolate chips


Icing?


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/ sort of because I need to make a shopping list,,and not sure where to shop for this stuff.
> 
> The event I am hosting in one of our classrooms this year is Christmas/Holiday cupcake decorating.
> The event is turning out to cost a pretty penny and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for cupcake decorations that won't break the bank.
> We plan on over 200 cupcakes.
> Thanks Mel
> 
> So far I have
> sprinkles
> marshmallows
> chocolate chips


What about some type of cookie that you crush - you could use graham crackers , the marshmallows and chocolate chips for a smore's like cupcake.  If it is for adults as well as the kids you could get ginger snaps.
Or even crush some candy canes for a minty topping.  (you could take your frustrations out on the crushing of the cookies and candy canes)


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> What about some type of cookie that you crush - you could use graham crackers , the marshmallows and chocolate chips for a smore's like cupcake.  If it is for adults as well as the kids you could get ginger snaps.
> Or even crush some candy canes for a minty topping.  (you could take your frustrations out on the crushing of the cookies and candy canes)



Crushed cookies sounds like a great idea.
I can think of a couple of students that would be delighted to help me crush candy canes,,it will cost me a few candy canes though.
Thanks for the suggestions.
I was at Sobeys earlier today and found some boxes of these,,I'm thinking maybe I could use them?
Lady in the store said they were flying off the shelves.
Elf on the shelf cereal.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Icing?


Yep we are icing them,,chocolate and vanilla only.


----------



## marchingstar

AngelDisney said:


> At least the cashier allowed you to scan them all. I had one who scanned  two coupons then told me she couldn’t let me use both and remove one. Thanks to the duck I have found the 24/7 Rexall at University and Queen. I am getting ready to leave for my shop now. DD is coming with me to do two quick shops within 30 min parking to minimize cost outlay.



I don't think I'll count on it happening at that location again. It's a shame because it's a huge store and I could very easily shop there regularly, but it's not worth it for me if I know they're going to resist scanning multiple coupons.

I hope you get some awesome shops in!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Crushed cookies sounds like a great idea.
> I can think of a couple of students that would be delighted to help me crush candy canes,,it will cost me a few candy canes though.
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> I was at Sobeys earlier today and found some boxes of these,,I'm thinking maybe I could use them?
> Lady in the store said they were flying off the shelves.
> Elf on the shelf cereal.
> View attachment 456664
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



the world is a funny place...I'm sure kids would love it, but to me, it looks like slightly more vibrant dog food! 

My suggestions: pretzels (little rods or the tiny twists) or teddy grahams. 

My other suggestion is not great for air miles, but I would scan the aisles at bulk barn. They have great decorations and candy that could be a much better deal than buying at a regular grocery store.


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> I don't think I'll count on it happening at that location again. It's a shame because it's a huge store and I could very easily shop there regularly, but it's not worth it for me if I know they're going to resist scanning multiple coupons.
> 
> I hope you get some awesome shops in!


Just did my two shops and all coupons stacked. The cashier was new and he was reluctant to scan my $30 receipt coupon at the end. The manager was called. The cashier mentioned that he had already scanned all the Airmiles coupons then he was not sure about the $30 one on the receipt. The manager didn’t even check my Airmiles coupons. He just helped the cashier scan the receipt coupon and that’s it. I love this store! It’s worth the drive and parking!! Thanks to the duck again!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Just did my two shops and all coupons stacked. The cashier was new and he was reluctant to scan my $30 receipt coupon at the end. The manager was called. The cashier mentioned that he had already scanned all the Airmiles coupons then he was not sure about the $30 one on the receipt. The manager didn’t even check my Airmiles coupons. He just helped the cashier scan the receipt coupon and that’s it. I love this store! It’s worth the drive and parking!! Thanks to the duck again!!


*I know! they have THE BEST STAFF EVER at that store! My intention was to get off the bus at the corner of University & Queen but i didn't wake up in time to get my coat on  then i thought i would go there before i came home but i was just exhausted and chose to come home. Still had a decent shopping trip but really do prefer that store. So happy you enjoy it as well*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50 , if the main purpose of the event is to enjoy the decorating and not really be overly concerned about the actual taste, might i suggest Dollarama? OR even better if you are close to a Dollar Tree because everything there is $1.25 (seriously, EVERYTHING) and you can find just about anything there. *


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for sharing your ideas everyone,,I am off to check out Dollar Tree , Dollarama and Bulk Barn today.
Have a great day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Gah....still haven't received my amazon.ca airmiles from Black Friday for a $350 order.  Have received them from my Monday $50 order!!!!  Airmilesshops, how I hate thee!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic/ sort of because I need to make a shopping list,,and not sure where to shop for this stuff.
> 
> The event I am hosting in one of our classrooms this year is Christmas/Holiday cupcake decorating.
> The event is turning out to cost a pretty penny and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for cupcake decorations that won't break the bank.
> We plan on over 200 cupcakes.
> Thanks Mel
> 
> So far I have
> sprinkles
> marshmallows
> chocolate chips



How about these?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> How about these?
> 
> View attachment 456688View attachment 456689View attachment 456690


Thanks for sharing ,,they look great,,,even I think I could make these.lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Off topic but it's driving me nuts. Has anyone had their Sobeys AM post from last week yet. I did DS StB shopping on Nov 27th and they should have posted yesterday. Are they slow this week?


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Off topic but it's driving me nuts. Has anyone had their Sobeys AM post from last week yet. I did DS StB shopping on Nov 27th and they should have posted yesterday. Are they slow this week?



I believe so, I did 2 shops on Saturday which for me would have normally posted last night and both are missing, one STB, one regular.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Off topic but it's driving me nuts. Has anyone had their Sobeys AM post from last week yet. I did DS StB shopping on Nov 27th and they should have posted yesterday. Are they slow this week?



Nope, mine haven't posted either, or Metro.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Lawton's just posted this week from the first week of STB.  I think they all might be a bit behind because STB.


----------



## bigscee

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting! *



Thanks so much for putting this together @Donald - my hero. The 222 miles already posted for my Rexall shop yesterday


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah I haven't gotten my miles for last week 's shopping either.


----------



## panez

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had semi-decent luck lately with the online chat option but great success with Facebook Messenger. Once you've got your 2nd portion of your order i would suggest contacting AM them and provide them with the total pretax amount and they should be able to fix it up pretty quickly.
> The total miles you should be getting should look like this BTW and it's a TON, don't let them make you wait!*
> 
> *Base miles 1/$20 = 97*
> *5X miles from Amazon= 388*
> *20X miles from the sitewide promo =1843*
> *total miles you should get = 2328*


Thanks for the calculations!!!!  I'm going to try and call this weekend.  I will keep you posted!


----------



## ottawamom

I had a light bulb moment when I was out shopping this morning. When I do the Metro redeem 95AM cash for 25AM I am always short of cash. Ok I don't carry cash as a usual thing and DH gets mad when I put $1.97 on debit. My light bulb, purchase a $25 Metro GC and use that to pay the $1.97 or $2.05 that is left after I redeem. No cash necessary and it was way quicker for the cashier than having to handle cash. I didn't get any AM for purchasing the GC but boy it was way easier when juggling purchases on 3 cards.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for sharing ,,they look great,,,even I think I could make these.lol.
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm addicted to Pinterest!


----------



## Debbie

Foodland here....still not posted. And they are usually _really_ prompt on Wednesday evenings for posting.


----------



## tinkerone

Looking for thoughts.....
Received an email this morning, as I'm sure everyone did, from Metro about the cash in 95 AM's get 25.  Shortly after I received an email from AM's about revealing an offer, you had to go to a AM's/Metro website and find out your bonus.  What it shows is use 285 AM's, get 105 in return.  Same dates.  Do you think they will stack?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I had a light bulb moment when I was out shopping this morning. When I do the Metro redeem 95AM cash for 25AM I am always short of cash. Ok I don't carry cash as a usual thing and DH gets mad when I put $1.97 on debit. My light bulb, purchase a $25 Metro GC and use that to pay the $1.97 or $2.05 that is left after I redeem. No cash necessary and it was way quicker for the cashier than having to handle cash. I didn't get any AM for purchasing the GC but boy it was way easier when juggling purchases on 3 cards.


*THAT is the exact reason i redeem cash miles for a Sobey's e-card to keep handy when i have tiny amounts to pay for that are between cash redemption amounts! Works out perfectly for me. 

If anyone is looking for suggestions on how to finish up your Mastercard StB coupon, this is a great idea!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Looking for thoughts.....
> Received an email this morning, as I'm sure everyone did, from Metro about the cash in 95 AM's get 25.  Shortly after I received an email from AM's about revealing an offer, you had to go to a AM's/Metro website and find out your bonus.  What it shows is use 285 AM's, get 105 in return.  Same dates.  Do you think they will stack?


*I'm not sure but I know they had a similar offer about a month ago -- let me see if i can track down someone reporting on how it went!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

So Sobey's gift card offer is $150 = 150 miles.   Foodland's gift card offer is $100 = 100 miles.  Both have a limit of 5 per collector card.

Do you think it would be 5 each or a total of 5 between the two stores?


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> So Sobey's gift card offer is $150 = 150 miles.   Foodland's gift card offer is $100 = 100 miles.  Both have a limit of 5 per collector card.
> Do you think it would be 5 each or a total of 5 between the two stores?


It should be 5 from each chain of stores. 5 from Sobeys or Foodland or Sobeys Urban Fresh.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> So Sobey's gift card offer is $150 = 150 miles.   Foodland's gift card offer is $100 = 100 miles.  Both have a limit of 5 per collector card.
> 
> Do you think it would be 5 each or a total of 5 between the two stores?


Each store is seperate. Now Sobeys flyer in Aurora says 200AmFor $150 gc  so check


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> Gah....still haven't received my amazon.ca airmiles from Black Friday for a $350 order.  Have received them from my Monday $50 order!!!!  Airmilesshops, how I hate thee!!!!



Same here, got all my amazon orders really quick, but only one has posted so far, figures only the lower $$ orders post first.


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> Each store is seperate. Now Sobeys flyer in Aurora says 200AmFor $150 gc  so check



All the Sobeys flyers close to me are 150AM for $150.  Wonder why Aurora has a better offer.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> All the Sobeys flyers close to me are 150AM for $150.  Wonder why Aurora has a better offer.


Not sure but i will fight for it...lol...plus a couple of the cashiers collect to and even said see you thursday. I will see when i swing by tonight after skating


----------



## Silvermist999

mort1331 said:


> Not sure but i will fight for it...lol...plus a couple of the cashiers collect to and even said see you thursday. I will see when i swing by tonight after skating



Good luck with that!  Curious whether the paper flyer also shows the 200AM.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Each store is seperate. Now Sobeys flyer in Aurora says 200AmFor $150 gc  so check


Aren't you just special and privileged  . Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys finally posted, a day late but it's all there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Aurora flyer on Reebee fine print says offer valid in all Ontario locations so likely a misprint?


----------



## mort1331

Ok so just back..confirmed 200 for 150...all around the store they had signs 150 for 150. Paper flyer had 200 for 150. Cashiers knew about this. So rang one in. 200am given on receipt...all good. Special water in Aurora...lol


----------



## mort1331

Udouble post..hate doing this on cell


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@mort1331 -- do you think it's got anything to do with that store being considered an "EXTRA"?
I just spent far too much time looking at all of the flyers within a "reasonable" driving distance before i shook my head and reminded myself that we wouldn't spend that much at a Sobey's family-of-stores in about 6 months!*


----------



## AngelDisney

I don’t think all Sobeys participate in the same Airmiles offers. The Kosher Sobeys close by my place doesn’t have Blue Fridays at all. It is not having the gift card deal this time either.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *@mort1331 -- do you think it's got anything to do with that store being considered an "EXTRA"?
> I just spent far too much time looking at all of the flyers within a "reasonable" driving distance before i shook my head and reminded myself that we wouldn't spend that much at a Sobey's family-of-stores in about 6 months!*


Im not sure why..but not complaining
 I use the cards to buy company lotto. Which takesnup a couple of them. Also flip them to shell or other gift cards. Very limited use at sobeys direct. Even though i can walk across the street to it i drive 3 mins to superstore for points and price match.


----------



## Disney Addicted

That's what I do as well.  I flip most of the cards to Shell since we get our gas from them almost exclusively.  They're just down the street before getting on the highway.  I keep a few for Sobey's/Foodland for major air miles events.


----------



## panez

UPDATE!!! to my previous post.  All my AMs posted for my Amazon Black Friday Shop.  They look a little weird because they split my order in 2 shipments but I think everything is accounted for.


----------



## accm

This is a new one. Airmilesshops posted twice for my staples order, but with 1 mile for $40 spent. Hoping they don't claw them back!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh that happened to me as well!  Got my base 2 miles +5 + 95 + 95.


----------



## ottawamom

Shhh! don't let the airmile gods know


----------



## Donald - my hero

accm said:


> This is a new one. Airmilesshops posted twice for my staples order, but with 1 mile for $40 spent. Hoping they don't claw them back!
> 
> View attachment 457088


*nOPE! That's the way it works when you shop at partner stores online -- get the miles from the store itself PLUS the online portal! Staples has that stupid low earn rate for themselves BUT has the standard 1/$20 for the online section of their store. It makes it worthwhile to order something while standing in the store, watch them "shop" for it, get the email and then pick it up, just sayin 

SIDE note -- nice to see at least one thing posting with notation of StB!!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, so I went to Metro and used the STB coupon for Fresh to Go.  There is also the offer in the flyer of use 25 AM's get 25 plus the email for use 285 get 105.  The cashier had a hard time figuring out the STB coupon and had to call over the manager but it got done.  The 50 AM's for that shows on my receipt but nothing else does.  
My question is do the other miles just show up but not on the receipt or did I negate them by using the STB coupon.  Do these miles show on anyone else's receipt?  Bowing down to those in the know


----------



## hdrolfe

Now that 2019 is almost over, anyone have any guesses on when we'll be able to book cruises through airmiles again? The site still says "You'll be able to use your Dream Miles towards your cruise bookings starting later in 2019". I only have enough for $100 right now but it doesn't seem like it will happen in the next 3 weeks or so...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I was going to use the airmilesshops portal today and order 4 sweaters from The Bay but that's not happening now.  (sigh)  We were trying to find a sweater for their Grandpa and found a nice one there that was reduced. In fact, I was planning on one color for my Dad and another for my husband.  But since I'm unsure of the sizes I was going to order 2 sizes of each color; then return the two that don't fit right after Christmas.  Nope... The Bay says I won't be able to do a return.  No way am I even going to order 1 each then and take a chance they "might" fit.  Forget it.  The Bay just lost my business and I'll keep searching elsewhere.  It's a shame.  We really liked that sweater.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Okay, so I went to Metro and used the STB coupon for Fresh to Go.  There is also the offer in the flyer of use 25 AM's get 25 plus the email for use 285 get 105.  The cashier had a hard time figuring out the STB coupon and had to call over the manager but it got done.  The 50 AM's for that shows on my receipt but nothing else does.
> My question is do the other miles just show up but not on the receipt or did I negate them by using the STB coupon.  Do these miles show on anyone else's receipt?  Bowing down to those in the know


The weekend deal and the email offer won't show up on your receipt. The terms and conditions say they will be posted to your account within 4-6weeks. Keep a copy of that email until they do. Usually weekend offers of this sort will post within 3 weeks.


----------



## mkmommy

Did someone say you can buy $150 Sobey’s gift card and then use them to buy Shell gift cards in a Sobeys store.


----------



## juniorbugman

My Ajax Sobeys's store had a big sign up at the Customer service and all the cash lines saying that the Flipp App had the gift card offer incorrect - spend $150 get 200 airmiles and the correct offer was spend $150 get 150 and they were sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> Okay, so I went to Metro and used the STB coupon for Fresh to Go.  There is also the offer in the flyer of use 25 AM's get 25 plus the email for use 285 get 105.  The cashier had a hard time figuring out the STB coupon and had to call over the manager but it got done.  The 50 AM's for that shows on my receipt but nothing else does.
> My question is do the other miles just show up but not on the receipt or did I negate them by using the STB coupon.  Do these miles show on anyone else's receipt?  Bowing down to those in the know



Metro had the same offer the first weekend of shop the block.  I did the Freshtogo promo and cashed in 95 airmiles on the Friday (Nov 15) and received the 25 airmiles back one week later, Friday Nov 22.  This is pretty typical of Metro's timeframe.  I didn't have the 105 airmiles promo last time so can't help with that but have it this time so will be doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Reminder that it's the last night for the Airmilesshops' 20x promo ... for those that like to come in under the wire.


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Reminder that it's the last night for the Airmilesshops' 20x promo ... for those that like to come in under the wire.



I just put an order in this afternoon. 

I’m contemplating a second, but it’s not urgent, so I might just wait until the spring bonus event...hmm...


----------



## damo

Bad news regarding upgrading the Air Miles Canadian Discount ticket to parkhopper.  I was quoted $220 at Guest Services at Animal Kingom.

bleh.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> I was going to use the airmilesshops portal today and order 4 sweaters from The Bay but that's not happening now.  (sigh)  We were trying to find a sweater for their Grandpa and found a nice one there that was reduced. In fact, I was planning on one color for my Dad and another for my husband.  But since I'm unsure of the sizes I was going to order 2 sizes of each color; then return the two that don't fit right after Christmas.  Nope... The Bay says I won't be able to do a return.  No way am I even going to order 1 each then and take a chance they "might" fit.  Forget it.  The Bay just lost my business and I'll keep searching elsewhere.  It's a shame.  We really liked that sweater.



Of course you can order multiple sizes and return what you do not want to keep. I do this all the time for online shopping, especially at the Bay.  In fact, if you order all 4 and decide you don’t want them, you can return all 4.  They can’t say no to someone changing their mind.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I was going to use the airmilesshops portal today and order 4 sweaters from The Bay but that's not happening now.  (sigh)  We were trying to find a sweater for their Grandpa and found a nice one there that was reduced. In fact, I was planning on one color for my Dad and another for my husband.  But since I'm unsure of the sizes I was going to order 2 sizes of each color; then return the two that don't fit right after Christmas.  Nope... The Bay says I won't be able to do a return.  No way am I even going to order 1 each then and take a chance they "might" fit.  Forget it.  The Bay just lost my business and I'll keep searching elsewhere.  It's a shame.  We really liked that sweater.


*Where did you get the idea that you can't return something to The Bay?? Their return policy is excellent! I'm forever ordering stuff online and then taking it back to a store if i don't like it or it doesn't fit. If i use my HBC credit card i get 90 days to return the items. They have even extended the return period right now, this is on the website

Go HERE to read the return policies.

HECK, you really should be ordering from them right now, use the code "GIVEGET" and you'll get up to 20% off everything, including sale prices!!! I just placed an order for close to $150 .. dress pants for hubby, shower curtain and a bra for myself ! Plus extra miles.
*


----------



## damo

Oooh my Black Friday Amazon order posted!!!!   Yay!


----------



## kimbert

I have not posted in a while, but I have been reading along over the weeks and taking in all the wisdom!
I just wanted to vent a bit of my discontent with the bonus AM on Sobeys (or their family stores) gift card deals. We are a Sobeys family, (we only shop at Superstore rarely). We both worked for Sobeys (it's where we met actually, and hubby still works there - just got inducted into the Quarter Century Club). So... what I'm saying is, we will continue to shop there whether the AM return is good or not.
But... while the error of accidentally saying 200AM for a $150 GC was a nice bonus for those that got it, I must say I'm still jealous of the basic deal on offer: 150AM for $150 GC's, or other 1:1 ratios.
Here in NS (and all Atlantic stores I think), we get to spend more, for less! Our offer is buy a $200 GC to earn 100AM. And yes, since we do almost all our shopping there, I still bought 2. But I would have much preferred to earn 400AM for that cash outlay, OR, spend less to earn my 200AM. Sigh.
In other news, we are plugging away at our STB's and hoping to add to our measly account in the process (getting those nights at Pop Century booked for next April was great, but seeing our poor AM account being at nearly 0 hurts!) =)


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> Did someone say you can buy $150 Sobey’s gift card and then use them to buy Shell gift cards in a Sobeys store.



Some people it works for ,,some people it doesn't --try to buy a few groceries with a card and see if it works for you,,try at your own risk.
Hugs
Mel
And shhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

mkmommy said:


> Did someone say you can buy $150 Sobey’s gift card and then use them to buy Shell gift cards in a Sobeys store.



That was me.  I do it every time.  So far I have not been refused.



Silvermist999 said:


> Of course you can order multiple sizes and return what you do not want to keep. I do this all the time for online shopping, especially at the Bay.  In fact, if you order all 4 and decide you don’t want them, you can return all 4.  They can’t say no to someone changing their mind.





Donald - my hero said:


> *Where did you get the idea that you can't return something to The Bay?? Their return policy is excellent! I'm forever ordering stuff online and then taking it back to a store if i don't like it or it doesn't fit. If i use my HBC credit card i get 90 days to return the items. They have even extended the return period right now, this is on the website
> View attachment 457220
> Go HERE to read the return policies.
> 
> HECK, you really should be ordering from them right now, use the code "GIVEGET" and you'll get up to 20% off everything, including sale prices!!! I just placed an order for close to $150 .. dress pants for hubby, shower curtain and a bra for myself ! Plus extra miles.
> View attachment 457221*



Opps.  I left out info in that post.  The sweater I'm looking at says "clearance" but does not say "final clearance" or "final sale".
https://www.thebay.com/only-and-son...+and+Sons&N=302024602+4294967022&bmUID=mXqsJt.

However, the return policy says:
*Final Clearance*
A small number of heavily discounted items may have moved to our final clearance category, in which case they are not eligible for a refund, exchange or store credit.



The sweater on the right says "final sale" underneath and when you click on it, it just says "clearance".

This sweater has nothing underneath but when you click on it, it says "clearance". 


So I phoned The Bay in the Oshawa Centre and was told I could return but she did not ask for the item number to look at it.  I then phoned the 800 # from the website.  He looked up the item # and told me no - that his computer system says it's final clearance.  I then Facebook Messaged Hudson Bay with screenshots to ask them and was told "Thanks for reaching out. Sorry for the delay. I'm very sorry about how confusing all these categories can be. To simplify things, anything that has the labels "clearance" and "final clearance" or "liquidation" are final sale and are not eligible to be returned or exchanged. If you have any questions regarding this, or for any other reason, feel free to reach out anytime. Hope this helps. ^Kevin"

Sucks.  We love the black-to-grey look and think it would look great on my Dad.  I think the blue would look great on my husband.  But I don't want to pay $39 x 4 sweaters and be stuck with 2 I can't return.  Or potentially all 4 if they don't like them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Under the wire, placed one last order to get the 20X miles time-stamped 11:57 Was a bit of a roller coaster ride at the end as i was waiting for an ecard to get delivered by Indigo. Placed the order around 5 and it never showed up ... waited close to an hour to connect to their chat system and worked with an agent who came up with a work-around for me so i could still get the miles! I placed the order using my credit card and when the gift card finally arrives (apparently an overwhelming number of orders the last few days have slowed down the system?) I will add it to my account, then contact billing and they will see the note he added to my account and the gift card will be used to refund my credit card!

I'm exhausted now but I'll earn the extra miles from buying the gift cards in the first place and then using them! It's nice when you are able to find a customer service agent who is willing to go the extra mile (see what i did there  )*


----------



## Ormond gigli

kimbert said:


> I have not posted in a while, but I have been reading along over the weeks and taking in all the wisdom!
> I just wanted to vent a bit of my discontent with the bonus AM on Sobeys (or their family stores) gift card deals. We are a Sobeys family, (we only shop at Superstore rarely). We both worked for Sobeys (it's where we met actually, and hubby still works there - just got inducted into the Quarter Century Club). So... what I'm saying is, we will continue to shop there whether the AM return is good or not.
> But... while the error of accidentally saying 200AM for a $150 GC was a nice bonus for those that got it, I must say I'm still jealous of the basic deal on offer: 150AM for $150 GC's, or other 1:1 ratios.
> Here in NS (and all Atlantic stores I think), we get to spend more, for less! Our offer is buy a $200 GC to earn 100AM. And yes, since we do almost all our shopping there, I still bought 2. But I would have much preferred to earn 400AM for that cash outlay, OR, spend less to earn my 200AM. Sigh.
> In other news, we are plugging away at our STB's and hoping to add to our measly account in the process (getting those nights at Pop Century booked for next April was great, but seeing our poor AM account being at nearly 0 hurts!) =)



You used miles to pay for a Disney hotel? How?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Ormond gigli said:


> You used miles to pay for a Disney hotel? How?


Through your dream miles you can book it.  Just go to the travel tab under rewards, and book a hotel.  We also booked a couple of nights at Pop that way.  I called Disney about a week later and had them link it to MDE account.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> Through your dream miles you can book it.  Just go to the travel tab under rewards, and book a hotel.  We also booked a couple of nights at Pop that way.  I called Disney about a week later and had them link it to MDE account.



I spend far to much time there,,lol.
https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/search?currency=CAD&locale=en-US&flow=combinedHugs
Mel


----------



## MouseMumof2

Question for those who have redeemed for merchandise rewards. I just ordered my sons Christmas (hopefully ) Computer gift. The main air miles page says order by Dec 10 for Christmas delivery but the item notes say delivered in 4 weeks. Any thoughts on my chances for getting it in time? I’ve only redeemed for Disney tickets in the past and they always come within a few days.


----------



## kimbert

Ormond gigli said:


> You used miles to pay for a Disney hotel? How?



I'm glad others answered sooner but yes, I used the travel hub! After the change happened sometime mid this year, someone on here posted about seeing WDW hotels (I was struggling trying to book our exact dates using the RedTag site). I searched for Pop Century by name, but also looked for the general lake buena vista area to see more options.
I booked 10 of our needed 13 nights, and it was approx. 22,000 miles and $320 CAD and super easy to do, and fully refundable (as long as the hotel has a 100% cancellation policy, which WDW does), but AM will charge you $10 for the effort. Overall, worth it for me!


----------



## marchingstar

kimbert said:


> I'm glad others answered sooner but yes, I used the travel hub! After the change happened sometime mid this year, someone on here posted about seeing WDW hotels (I was struggling trying to book our exact dates using the RedTag site). I searched for Pop Century by name, but also looked for the general lake buena vista area to see more options.
> I booked 10 of our needed 13 nights, and it was approx. 22,000 miles and $320 CAD and super easy to do, and fully refundable (as long as the hotel has a 100% cancellation policy, which WDW does), but AM will charge you $10 for the effort. Overall, worth it for me!



did you book the other 3 nights as a separate reservation, or could you do it all through air miles and pay the difference?


----------



## kimbert

marchingstar said:


> did you book the other 3 nights as a separate reservation, or could you do it all through air miles and pay the difference?



I booked the other 3 nights separately. However, I didn't look to see what my options were at the time, as I only had enough AM for 10 nights, and I didn't want to wait and continue collecting points and possibly miss out on having the reservation available (spoiler alert, Pop is still showing as possible to book through AM for my dates, oh well!).
I decided to book the 3 nights using a room discount WDW announced, so I did that directly with WDW via their website.
I don't know if I could have booked those other 3 nights using the AM portal.
I don't think I could have done them during the same transaction of my 10 nights though, because you do have to pick "I want to redeem AM" or "I want to pay cash" during booking. (Onyx will get the option to do 50/50 cash and AM).
So I hope I answered your question... which is... "I did book them separately, but I don't know for sure if I HAD to, but I think so."


----------



## Disney Addicted

MouseMumof2 said:


> Question for those who have redeemed for merchandise rewards. I just ordered my sons Christmas (hopefully ) Computer gift. The main air miles page says order by Dec 10 for Christmas delivery but the item notes say delivered in 4 weeks. Any thoughts on my chances for getting it in time? I’ve only redeemed for Disney tickets in the past and they always come within a few days.



I have ordered 2 computers from the Air Miles dream rewards.  Neither took 4 weeks to arrive.  They were quick.  A week; maybe a week and a bit?  It should arrive in time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

MouseMumof2 said:


> Question for those who have redeemed for merchandise rewards. I just ordered my sons Christmas (hopefully ) Computer gift. The main air miles page says order by Dec 10 for Christmas delivery but the item notes say delivered in 4 weeks. Any thoughts on my chances for getting it in time? I’ve only redeemed for Disney tickets in the past and they always come within a few days.


*I think that's their version of a CYA note (google that, I don't think it will pass the word filter here  ), saying 4 weeks gives them an out BUT from past experience : i ordered a stand mixer on June 1st and it was in my kitchen on June 6th!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Maybe it's a good thing that I haven't been able to order some stuff using AirMilesShops.  I should take it as a sign if it happens again.

I was never able to order my $100 worth of Chapters gift cards through STB airmilesshops.  Then I received a PC Points offer to spend $100 in Happy cards and get $15 of points back.  The cards work at Chapters.  I ended up spending $200 and received $30 in points back!

Then yesterday Hudson's Bay kept insisting I could not return the sweater if I ordered it.  Today I decided to stop at The Bay at the Oshawa Centre and see if they had the sweater in stock.  See if maybe it would fit my Dad.  Turns out they had 2 XL in stock and yes, no problem.  Plus, when I took it to the counter, it rang in at $25.xx instead of $38.xx online.  Sweet!  Oh, and their signage said it was on sale 40% off, not clearance.


----------



## tinkerone

Okay,* totally* off topic.  Can anyone tell me how to stop getting notifications about posts from my email?  I get a few hundred (exaggerated) a day however it's really not needed as I get an alert when I sign on.  I just can't figure out where I go to cancel notifications.  If there is some way to avoid this my email will thank me.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Got to add one more percentage point to my signature!  closer and closer...


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Okay,* totally* off topic.  Can anyone tell me how to stop getting notifications about posts from my email?  I get a few hundred (exaggerated) a day however it's really not needed as I get an alert when I sign on.  I just can't figure out where I go to cancel notifications.  If there is some way to avoid this my email will thank me.



are you “watching” threads? I feel like that would lead to tons of measages.

Click on the green T in the top right corner, then preferences. There are email options at the top, and then there’s the list of ways you want to be notified when a watched thread gets a post, etc. Maybe it’s set to send emails? You can shut it off so you get alerts on the site, but no emails.

That’s my best guess!


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> are you “watching” threads? I feel like that would lead to tons of measages.
> 
> Click on the green T in the top right corner, then preferences. There are email options at the top, and then there’s the list of ways you want to be notified when a watched thread gets a post, etc. Maybe it’s set to send emails? You can shut it off so you get alerts on the site, but no emails.
> 
> That’s my best guess!


Thanks.  That's what's so confusing.  There are two boxes for email options and neither are ticked.  I just don't get why emails keep coming.  Oh well, not to worry.  It's easy enough to delete an email, just wished I didn't have to.


----------



## buyerbrad

Bought $750 worth of giftcards at Sobeys and promptly bought $750 worth of Disney giftcards with them for our March trip


----------



## marchingstar

buyerbrad said:


> Bought $750 worth of giftcards at Sobeys and promptly bought $750 worth of Disney giftcards with them for our March trip



have fun in march!


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> Bought $750 worth of giftcards at Sobeys and promptly bought $750 worth of Disney giftcards with them for our March trip


See you in March


----------



## Days In the Sun

Buying Sobeys Giftcards today.  Can someone confirm that you can purchase in one transaction and receive all the points ie 2 @ $150 = $300 on credit card and receive 300 airmiles on one receipt?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok a different type of Rexall coupon that I'm for sure gonna combine with my StB one! Wednesday only,  Friends and Family day,  save 25% off all regularly priced products. This is better than my old lady discount on Tuesday and I have a running list of things that never go on sale and money is more important than miles sometimes yes. I said that!
Save 25% off regularly priced items,  Wednesday December 11th *


----------



## marchingstar

Days In the Sun said:


> Buying Sobeys Giftcards today.  Can someone confirm that you can purchase in one transaction and receive all the points ie 2 @ $150 = $300 on credit card and receive 300 airmiles on one receipt?



I had no problems buying multiple in one transaction.


----------



## Days In the Sun

marchingstar said:


> I had no problems buying multiple in one transaction.



Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

I also purchased mutliples in one transaction. I got them early on Thursday, so at first I did 2 to make sure it worked. It did, then I did the other 3 in the next transaction.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok a different type of Rexall coupon that I'm for sure gonna combine with my StB one! Wednesday only,  Friends and Family day,  save 25% off all regularly priced products. This is better than my old lady discount on Tuesday and I have a running list of things that never go on sale and money is more important than miles sometimes yes. I said that!
> Save 25% off regularly priced items,  Wednesday December 11th *


This is great! I actually have things to buy that are not always on sale. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Our grocery budget is going to be so tight this next year that I am really considering using the gift card budgeting method next year... 

and I will HAPPILY take the advice from AM family


----------



## marchingstar

I got a couple gift cards on my wife’s air miles. She’s been collecting 3 weeks, and once those post she’ll be gold! It’s been a lucky little stretch


----------



## stovjeni

I got my miles from my amazon.ca airmiles shop from Dec 2nd.  The miles posed a few days ago and I didn't get all my base miles.  Do I have to wait 60 days before contacting them for missing miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

stovjeni said:


> I got my miles from my amazon.ca airmiles shop from Dec 2nd.  The miles posed a few days ago and I didn't get all my base miles.  Do I have to wait 60 days before contacting them for missing miles?


*this is a question that can have several answers and I need to ask you some questions to help!!*

* Is this your StB coupon? If so I would wait because it will only get credited as "missing miles" and it won't FIX the issue and you'll need to do another chat*
*How many miles are you missing? This is always a big decision maker for me, small amount I'll wait, larger I'll do it immediately*
*Are you saving for a time-sensitive item (need tickets before FP+ day or car rental etc)? If yes, chase them down*
* If you do decide to chase them down now & get an agent who throws the company line of "wait 60 days & 75 days then file an online claim" disconnect and try again! The missing miles will not magically appear on their own at this point -- they have posted and consider that transaction is completed so there is really no need to wait to do a chat, those are your miles!

Also when you do chase those miles down don't forget you will also be missing the multiplier miles from that transaction of 5X from Amazon and 20X from the sitewide promo.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Our grocery budget is going to be so tight this next year that I am really considering using the gift card budgeting method next year...
> 
> and I will HAPPILY take the advice from AM family


*Ok, I'll step into this discussion with what might be a contentious answer: if you don't have the money currently to tie up in gift cards OR if buying the gift cards will make things tight then don't do it. If you are needing to charge these gift cards to a credit card that you can't immediately pay as soon as the bill arrives, don't do it because the interest charges aren't worth the "safety net" gift cards might provide for your grocery bills in the future.

NOW if you're talking about buying gift cards as a way to guarantee that you spend a set amount, and nothing more on your groceries then this is a great idea! But loop back to my above answer, only if buying the gift card doesn't put you in debt. 

We're not gamblers and don't buy gift cards very often for anticipated expenses because any number of things could happen - company could go out of business and those pieces of plastic are now worthless (it can happen to ANY company!) We might have an unexpected expense pop up and then not have easy access to money because, well, i don't think a plumber wants my grocery cards  I DO buy gift cards when i know I'll be using them and i can get extra benefits for them - example being the Indigo cards last week, i KNEW i was going to be placing an order so i bought EXACTLY that amount and doubled my miles. Another, we needed a new toaster oven, it was on sale thru Amazon, Shell had a special on gift cards, I bought enough to pay for the toaster and again, doubled my miles.

Eekk long answer, sorry!*


----------



## ottawamom

Totally agree with @Donald - my hero . If it's a budget adherence thing there other methods you can use to keep yourselves on track. Grocery money in an envelope each pay period. The infamous jar method or you could pick up GC, Downside to GC, you are restricted to shopping at the GC family of stores so you could end up with GC from multiple grocery families of stores.

GC for airmiles can be an easy way to get airmiles fast but only if you have the cash on hand that you can afford to tie up for a month or two until you use the GC. This can also be a great way to make sure you have money for groceries if you happen to be employed in a boom/bust industry. Purchase those cards when there is lots of work and you'll still be eating when the work is tight.

There's lots to consider.


----------



## mort1331

I agree with the above experts. I am lucky to buy the cards since i know that i will be using them right away. I buy lotto tickets for my company group so thats 150 every coupke of weeks. So no money outlay for me. If i had to sit on them for some time not sure if i could justify it.


----------



## stovjeni

Donald - my hero said:


> *this is a question that can have several answers and I need to ask you some questions to help!!*
> 
> * Is this your StB coupon? If so I would wait because it will only get credited as "missing miles" and it won't FIX the issue and you'll need to do another chat*
> *How many miles are you missing? This is always a big decision maker for me, small amount I'll wait, larger I'll do it immediately*
> *Are you saving for a time-sensitive item (need tickets before FP+ day or car rental etc)? If yes, chase them down*
> * If you do decide to chase them down now & get an agent who throws the company line of "wait 60 days & 75 days then file an online claim" disconnect and try again! The missing miles will not magically appear on their own at this point -- they have posted and consider that transaction is completed so there is really no need to wait to do a chat, those are your miles!
> 
> Also when you do chase those miles down don't forget you will also be missing the multiplier miles from that transaction of 5X from Amazon and 20X from the sitewide promo.*



This was my shop the block coupon, but I ended up doing 7 offers already so I it really doesn't have to count as shop the block.  When I did the purchase it had a subtotal of around $102, but one of the items had a coupon that was deducted after the subtotal making the purchase only 99.XX, I wonder if that screwed things up.  I ended up only getting 3 base miles, so missing 2 (or 1) base miles, plus the multipliers.  I am not saving for anything thing urgent right now, as I just purchased my last Disney ticket last week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

stovjeni said:


> This was my shop the block coupon, but I ended up doing 7 offers already so I it really doesn't have to count as shop the block.  When I did the purchase it had a subtotal of around $102, but one of the items had a coupon that was deducted after the subtotal making the purchase only 99.XX, I wonder if that screwed things up.  I ended up only getting 3 base miles, so missing 2 (or 1) base miles, plus the multipliers.  I am not saving for anything thing urgent right now, as I just purchased my last Disney ticket last week.


*I personally wouldn't be able to challenge the subtotal with a clear conscience because, well, the subtotal of the order was in fact under $100. I looked thru my Amazon orders to find one that had a discount applied and this is what the invoice on their website looks like
*

*This is what my emailed confirmation looked like - slightly more confusing because they combined the free shipping & coupon into one discount.*
*
 While this doesn't clearly show the pre-tax total in the same way the Amazon invoice does, I'd not feel comfortable fighting for the miles. When I'm placing one of the orders during a promo I pay close attention to what retailer shows as the bottom line pre-tax amount because i have a very annoying justice based streak to my personality. If i had to produce a copy of the Amazon invoice there's no way i can fudge what it says.*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shell go day reminder tomorrow, if you opted in by Dec 8.  Honestly I never remember for sure if I did but I do need gas.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall, no idea if this is the weekend promo or too limited to be worthwhile, in the emailed December newsletter this afternoon:



Edit: STB coupon is good until the 15th.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good news on the travel booking front!  We can now book cruises on the redtag.ca website with air miles!

https://vacations.airmiles.ca/cruises.php
Edit to add: I just priced out the cruise I have been watching and it's $1000 cheaper through redtag versus RCCL's website in CDN dollars.  Does that seem right?  I've asked on the Air Miles FB page to confirm if they use US or CDN pricing.

Edit again:  CDN dollars.  Buddy said they just get good pricing.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Rexall, no idea if this is the weekend promo or too limited to be worthwhile, in the emailed December newsletter this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 457933
> 
> Edit: STB coupon is good until the 15th.



Shoot.  I think I deleted the e-mail without looking at it.  Any chance you would be able to forward the newsletter if I give you my e-mail address?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Good news on the travel booking front!  We can now book cruises on the redtag.ca website with air miles!
> 
> https://vacations.airmiles.ca/cruises.php
> Edit to add: I just priced out the cruise I have been watching and it's $1000 cheaper through redtag versus RCCL's website in CDN dollars.  Does that seem right?  I've asked on the Air Miles FB page to confirm if they use US or CDN pricing.
> 
> Edit again:  CDN dollars.  Buddy said they just get good pricing.


Interesting.  I just looked as well, RCCL has become our favorite line.  I'm confused as to why we needed to put in closest airport and what the codes are for in the cabin catagories.  Dollars off NRD, 30% savings NRD, Dollars off and 30% savings.  How does one know what to choose?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I know NRD means non refundable deposit, and the 30% off is there current sale, when I finished the mock booking the dollars off was -$25 off guests 1 and 2.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Good news on the travel booking front!  We can now book cruises on the redtag.ca website with air miles!
> 
> https://vacations.airmiles.ca/cruises.php
> Edit to add: I just priced out the cruise I have been watching and it's $1000 cheaper through redtag versus RCCL's website in CDN dollars.  Does that seem right?  I've asked on the Air Miles FB page to confirm if they use US or CDN pricing.
> 
> Edit again:  CDN dollars.  Buddy said they just get good pricing.





tinkerone said:


> Interesting.  I just looked as well, RCCL has become our favorite line.  I'm confused as to why we needed to put in closest airport and what the codes are for in the cabin catagories.  Dollars off NRD, 30% savings NRD, Dollars off and 30% savings.  How does one know what to choose?


*they certainly cut that right down to the wire didn't they? There's only 3 weeks left of 2019 (and as my kid pointed out, of the DECADE! where did the time go???)!!
I glanced at the site a few times over the last few months and decided that while it's nice to be able to book packages with miles I didn't like the fact that there seems to be no choice in the type of airfare you're booking. Based on our recent frustrations with our package i don't think I'll ever book one again. 

Do you need to book a flight with the cruises? If not, why are they asking for an airport??*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not why about the airport code. I will ask on the fb page. But no, you don’t book flights with the cruise. You could use your miles for that too!

The cruise I was looking at was $4300 on RCCL’s website, but only $3200 on redtag’s site. Same cabin etc

Honestly, I like booking direct with the cruise line.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1341544
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1341734
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1341553
Sobeys Urban fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1341557
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

buyerbrad said:


> Bought $750 worth of giftcards at Sobeys and promptly bought $750 worth of Disney giftcards with them for our March trip


*this went smoothly for you? I'm pondering doing this today at urban Fresh but nervous to even attempt it ...*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *this went smoothly for you? I'm pondering doing this today at urban Fresh but nervous to even attempt it ...*


Ive been able to do it for shell GC and others


----------



## Days In the Sun

Disney Addicted said:


> Shoot.  I think I deleted the e-mail without looking at it.  Any chance you would be able to forward the newsletter if I give you my e-mail address?



Certainly, however it's not very exciting.  Might want to check your deleted messages first and if not there I'll send it to you.


----------



## stovjeni

Donald - my hero said:


> *I personally wouldn't be able to challenge the subtotal with a clear conscience because, well, the subtotal of the order was in fact under $100. I looked thru my Amazon orders to find one that had a discount applied and this is what the invoice on their website looks like
> View attachment 457887*
> 
> *This is what my emailed confirmation looked like - slightly more confusing because they combined the free shipping & coupon into one discount.*
> *View attachment 457888
> While this doesn't clearly show the pre-tax total in the same way the Amazon invoice does, I'd not feel comfortable fighting for the miles. When I'm placing one of the orders during a promo I pay close attention to what retailer shows as the bottom line pre-tax amount because i have a very annoying justice based streak to my personality. If i had to produce a copy of the Amazon invoice there's no way i can fudge what it says.*



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Ive been able to do it for shell GC and others


*success! Thanks for the encouragement,  just picked up another $375 towards our trip that starts exactly one month from tomorrow ! *
​**


----------



## cari12

Safeway west has spend $100 get 150 AM this weekend only.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Bah.  My sobey's personal offer got a downgrade today.  I've been spend $125 get 60AM for a long time.  Today it's Spend $140 get 45 - more spend for less AM!


----------



## Debbie

CanadianKrista said:


> Bah.  My sobey's personal offer got a downgrade today.  I've been spend $125 get 60AM for a long time.  Today it's Spend $140 get 45 - more spend for less AM!


Mine the same. It had been Spend $100, get 60, now Spend 125 get 40. Sounds like No Frills and Superstore will get my business, except for usable AM offers (I get Ricotta cheese, Lou's meats and french fries all the time)


----------



## mort1331

Ok Rexall experts. I have seen Spend 30 get 100am. Is this for all or just some? Can it be stacked with the STB . I think the first one is just 13-15 and the later ends on the 15 so maybe stack?


----------



## juniorbugman

Debbie said:


> Mine the same. It had been Spend $100, get 60, now Spend 125 get 40. Sounds like No Frills and Superstore will get my business, except for usable AM offers (I get Ricotta cheese, Lou's meats and french fries all the time)


Yes my Sobeys offers have dropped from spend 125 get 60 miles and now I have spend $125 get 50.  They must be cutting back for Christmas.  I did get some weird offers from airmiles for Sobeys but maybe everybody got them.  Airmiles site says no coupon required and I don't see them loaded to my card so must be for everybody.
*Buy 1, get 15 Bonus Miles*
Offer validDec 05,2019 - Jan 08,2020






Buy 1 LIBERTÉ Classique Yogurt 650g at Sobeys and get 15 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles from December 5, 2019 to January 8, 2020.*
Participating products: • LIBERTÉ Classique Lactose-Free Vanilla 650g, LIBERTÉ Classique Lactose-Free Plain 650g.,  LIBERTÉ Classique Lemon 650g,  LIBERTÉ Classique Maple 650g, • LIBERTÉ Classique Vanilla 0MF 650g,  •LIBERTÉ Classique Plain 0MF 650g

And another one for Pillsbury products.  (why didn't I know about this one yesterday as instore had an offer of buy 2 cinnamon rolls get 10 miles.  I could have bought 4 of them and earned 10+10+30 = 50 miles)   Sobeys prices for these products are more expensive than Freshco and Walmart so would have to balance the reward versus the airmiles.  
Buy 4 selected Pillsbury items at Sobeys and get 30 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles from December 5, 2019 to January 8, 2020.*
Participating products:
• Pillsbury Cinnamon Rolls with Icing 351g,  Pillsbury Chocolate Chip Cookies 468g,   Pillsbury Chocolate Chunk Cookies 468g,  Pillsbury Sugar Cookies 468g,  Pillsbury Apple Turnovers 383g,  Pillsbury Strawberry Turnovers 383g,  Pillsbury Easy Roll Pie Crust 425g,  Pillsbury Pizza Crust,  Pillsbury Jumbo Crescent Rolls, Pillsbury Country Biscuits,  Pillsbury Flaky Dinner Rolls


----------



## Silvermist999

CanadianKrista said:


> Bah.  My sobey's personal offer got a downgrade today.  I've been spend $125 get 60AM for a long time.  Today it's Spend $140 get 45 - more spend for less AM!





Debbie said:


> Mine the same. It had been Spend $100, get 60, now Spend 125 get 40. Sounds like No Frills and Superstore will get my business, except for usable AM offers (I get Ricotta cheese, Lou's meats and french fries all the time)



My offer was spend $150 get 65AM for the longest time, never used it.  After reading your posts, just checked mine and now it's spend $150, get 40 AM....


----------



## Disney Addicted

Days In the Sun said:


> Certainly, however it's not very exciting.  Might want to check your deleted messages first and if not there I'll send it to you.



Thanks.  I sent my e-mail to you.


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> Ok Rexall experts. I have seen Spend 30 get 100am. Is this for all or just some? Can it be stacked with the STB . I think the first one is just 13-15 and the later ends on the 15 so maybe stack?



I posted about the Rexall products $30/100am for Dec 13-15.  It was listed in the December newsletter that was emailed yesterday.  I think we are still waiting to see what the offer is, if anything.  They have in the past put things in the newsletter that they decided not to run, however, haven't seen that error in awhile.  If you look at the newsletter email, it might be a shop the block offer???  Not sure.

To answer your questions though, the coupon would be for all.  And almost all coupons stack for most people with the exception of the survey coupon which often doesn't work with other Rexall non-airmiles promos (Seniors, Rexall promo gcs etc.).


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Ok Rexall experts. I have seen Spend 30 get 100am. Is this for all or just some? Can it be stacked with the STB . I think the first one is just 13-15 and the later ends on the 15 so maybe stack?


*can't really answer the whole question yet because the link takes me to the Rexall website and they don't have the upcoming flyer up yet.  Usually these are just head's up for weekend offers that are in the flyer. 

I can answer the other part though. Yes it *should* stack with the StB coupon.  I'll be watching for the flyer to show up on smart Canucks and give you a better answer!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Our Sobeys offers were also reduced here, from 75/$200 to 65/$200 and 70/$175 to 60/$175.


----------



## Days In the Sun

juniorbugman said:


> Buy 1 LIBERTÉ Classique Yogurt 650g at Sobeys and get 15 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles from December 5, 2019 to January 8, 2020.*
> 
> Buy 4 selected Pillsbury items at Sobeys and get 30 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles from December 5, 2019 to January 8, 2020.*



Very nice, I didn't get either of these.  One account has a regular 7 day Liberte Greek offer that we often get since we buy it but no bonus offers.


----------



## bababear_50

I am hoping to get a Metro bonus spend,,,I just need a couple things.
Gingerbread Bear Paws--Metro 2 pkgs  for 7$
Holiday Rice Krispies squares--$2.99 for a 8pkg.
milk lactancia pur filter
butter
I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see if I get anything,,otherwise I may be heading to Food Basics.
Hugs
Mel


*My Sobeys is spend 165 get 50 AM--nope not happening anytime soon.


----------



## kitntrip

cari12 said:


> Safeway west has spend $100 get 150 AM this weekend only.


Not in my part of the west, boo.


----------



## bababear_50

Post removed wrong flyer and date
sorry
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Rexall Flyer
> Dec 13 --- Dec 19th
> Spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles Fri Dec 13  Sat Dec 14  & Sun Dec 15 only
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-flyer-december-13-to-19/all
> Adidas & Playboy body spray and shower gel
> buy 2 @ 5.49 each get 80 bonus airmiles.
> 
> Heads Up
> Rexall spend $40.00 get 20 bonus airmiles Shop The Block ends Sunday Dec 15th.
> I am wondering if Rexall will add another coupon to Shop The Block?????
> Hugs
> Mel


*Don't get your hopes up for another coupon from Rexall -- they've only ever had the ones that are available in the coupon booklet and they rarely are good for the entire promo.
I was alos pretty sure that the $ amount we were seeing in our monthly emails was wrong .. spend $30 get 100 is a lot!*


----------



## ElCray

So weird, my Sobeys spend offer went up! Spend $150, get 140 Air Miles.

This won't stack with the spend $100, get 100 coupon in the flyer, right? Or is it YMMV?

I wonder if I can ask them to check if it will stack at the cash, or will that screw something up?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday flyer updates are done in the first post and here's the ones not already provided by Mel

Sobey's Western Flyer*
*Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I've had time to surf the flyers and my Metro shop just grew....................................

Butterball Turkey breast $14.99
Black Diamond shredded cheese $3.99 (Christmas morning casserole)because I'm not shredding cheese on Christmas Eve.
Irresistible cheesecake (sons birthday cake choice) this weekend.$12.99
Pumpernickel tray (sons choice) this weekend.9.99
Maple Leaf Bacon $4.99 (although it is $3.99 at Fresh Co.(Christmas Morning Casserole ,,one meat one veggie)
Green Giant Veggies $5.00 for 4 cans. Or Frozen Veggies Green Giant $2.79.
Gay Lea Butter $2.99
I don't think I'll hit the $150  dollar amount to get 100 bonus airmiles though.
Guess I needed more than I thought.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't get your hopes up for another coupon from Rexall -- they've only ever had the ones that are available in the coupon booklet and they rarely are good for the entire promo.
> I was alos pretty sure that the $ amount we were seeing in our monthly emails was wrong .. spend $30 get 100 is a lot!*



That's ok because I don't have much on a Rexall list right now,,,although spend 30.00 get 100 airmiles might have got me out the door in the cold weather.lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm debating which day to head to Rexall, I need to do the STB coupon still so tomorrow has a few good sales for me still, but Friday has a couple things that also look good, and would get me more AM. It's right by Freshco which I also need to stop at for some groceries. Last few gifts to get. I may do both, not sure I could do the beauty event since I don't think the gift sets count. What to do. 

I was looking at cruises (finally!) on redtag, they do seem to have some good deals but I prefer booking directly myself so I am not sure if I will take advantage of this option that I have been so excited for. I guess we'll see! If it came with some kind of on board credit bonus or something. I'll have to keep saving any way  Then decide, cruise or flights...


----------



## Crysten82

ElCray said:


> So weird, my Sobeys spend offer went up! Spend $150, get 140 Air Miles.
> 
> This won't stack with the spend $100, get 100 coupon in the flyer, right? Or is it YMMV?
> 
> I wonder if I can ask them to check if it will stack at the cash, or will that screw something up?


Mine always stack. I’ve had a cashier tell me that you can’t get both but they always show up on reciept and in account. The only coupon I haven’t had stack with the sobey loaded offer spend xxx dollars get xxx air miles is, the coupons they mail me once in a while for spend $100 get $100 air miles. For some reason they automatically take the sobeys offer that is loaded to my card over the paper coupon. It drives me mad because the paper coupon is always more, yet I can’t use it. But the flyer coupons stack with loaded spend thresholds.


----------



## cari12

kitntrip said:


> Not in my part of the west, boo.


It’s weird, on Reebee it had spend $100 get 150 AM but on Smartcanucks it has spend $100 get 100 AM. I think it’s probably the latter.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I agree @hdrolfe. If you book direct you can take advantage of price drops. If you book using miles I would think you can’t do that.


----------



## bababear_50

Reebee has Rexall at
Spend $30.00 on all Rexall Nosh & Co and Be Better Rose & Robin and Kit Savvy Home
Get 100 airmiles 3 days only Dec 13-15th
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1341909Rexall Flyer says the same thing!!
https://www.rexall.ca/eflyer/Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

I think this has been mentioned before, but when does Sobeys usually post the miles earned?  I bought the gift cards this past weekend and those miles still haven’t posted yet.  And I need them to order my 4th park ticket!! Thanks!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> I think this has been mentioned before, but when does Sobeys usually post the miles earned?  I bought the gift cards this past weekend and those miles still haven’t posted yet.  And I need them to order my 4th park ticket!! Thanks!



Normally Wednesday night, for purchases up until the previous Saturday.  However, sometimes giftcard promos take an extra week and occasionally Sobeys posts Thursday nights during heavy promo times ie. last week I believe they were a day late. So bottom line: if you bought by Saturday, options are yesterday, tonight, next Wednesday, if you bought Sunday add a week to those dates.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Rexall Flyer
> Dec 13 --- Dec 19th
> Spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles Fri Dec 13  Sat Dec 14  & Sun Dec 15 only
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-pharmaplus-flyer-december-13-to-19/all
> Adidas & Playboy body spray and shower gel
> buy 2 @ 5.49 each get 80 bonus airmiles.



Heads up above link went to a 2013 flyer, the ones @bababear_50 posted from reebee's and rexall's websites should be correct.


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> I think this has been mentioned before, but when does Sobeys usually post the miles earned?  I bought the gift cards this past weekend and those miles still haven’t posted yet.  And I need them to order my 4th park ticket!! Thanks!



My Sobeys GC purchased last Thursday posted yesterday on schedule. (Wednesday or Thursday this week) However I also purchased the Spend $25 on GC get 10AM earlier in the week (on 3 different accounts) and I have yet to see those. I think Sobeys is having posting issues these days.

That being said they aren't the only ones with posting issues. Unrelated, Canada Post has had my new computer "in transit" from Toronto to Ottawa for 3 days now. I know there was bad snow along the 401 yesterday but someone could have walked the parcel to Ottawa faster.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok how many people are planning on gifting Rexall products now ?! 

spend $30 get 100 AM? YES PLEASE!! This is a time I'm glad to be proven wrong!! Yes this will stack with the StB coupon everyone,  it's a flyer offer that will be automatically triggered.  I'm getting myself some nice slippers!*


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Normally Wednesday night, for purchases up until the previous Saturday.  However, sometimes giftcard promos take an extra week and occasionally Sobeys posts Thursday nights during heavy promo times ie. last week I believe they were a day late. So bottom line: if you bought by Saturday, options are yesterday, tonight, next Wednesday, if you bought Sunday add a week to those dates.



I did buy the gift cards on Sunday.  So looks like I missed this week’s posting. Thanks!


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok how many people are planning on gifting Rexall products now ?!
> 
> spend $30 get 100 AM? YES PLEASE!! This is a time I'm glad to be proven wrong!! Yes this will stack with the StB coupon everyone,  it's a flyer offer that will be automatically triggered.  I'm getting myself some nice slippers!*


I want to get my 15 year old the slippers too but they only went to size 12 when I checked last weekend. My boy has size 13 feet . I can definitely get $30 worth of stocking treats though!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok how many people are planning on gifting Rexall products now ?!
> 
> spend $30 get 100 AM? YES PLEASE!! This is a time I'm glad to be proven wrong!! Yes this will stack with the StB coupon everyone,  it's a flyer offer that will be automatically triggered.  I'm getting myself some nice slippers!*


So dont normally buy from Rexall. But this is a low threshold, and stacked with the STB( Iknow need to spend 40) will get me there.


----------



## kerreyn

kitntrip said:


> Not in my part of the west, boo.



Mine either


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall heads up(s),

Last week I bought Rose n Robin products under the 30am/$20 promo and a few products weren't giving the airmiles.  My Rexall was ready with barcodes to scan when the points weren't awarded, but you needed to notice yourself.  I bought quite a few Rose n Robin items and the only thing that I had a problem with was the slippers.  Doesn't mean there will be problems but reminder to check your receipt.

Also, for the 50+ with Carp, I have never had a problem with combining carp with any promo including the survey coupon.  The only issue I have had is that some products discount 30% instead of 20% which has left me scrambling at the counter to reach a threshold.

Edit:  and don't get the argan oil, it's not great lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> I want to get my 15 year old the slippers too but they only went to size 12 when I checked last weekend. My boy has size 13 feet . I can definitely get $30 worth of stocking treats though!



Ya, I did 4 Rexall's last week, size 11.5 Men's slippers were the largest I saw, only came in medium and large.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A new contest starting soon:


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I want to reinforce what @Days In the Sun mentioned above regarding the Rexall shopping:

CHECK YOUR RECEIPT BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE STORE!!

Yes, I'm yelling at everyone because i want to make sure everyone sees  This is a time that you need to pay attention and read the receipt before you even leave the cash area so it can be fixed immediately if need be. It's not uncommon for this type of promo to miss the odd item that is included and if you wait till later it will mean a trip back into the store. Most times they will use their super fancy "make it right" paper (read a tiny barcode in my store that hides in the back office ) and just add the miles to your account. However if you end up super lucky they'll refund the sale and do it over again. Why is that lucky? Because Rexall doesn't claw back any miles, ever .. so if you got some miles on the 1st transaction they will still post to your account.

SO once again with feeling*

*CHECK YOUR RECEIPTS!*​


----------



## bababear_50

Making a stockpile list and checking it twice,,,


comfy cozy hot gloves
R&R tea cups
R&R blanket throw
Epsom salts
Rexall Advil brand
comfy cozy slippers
Nosh & Co water
Nosh & Co snacks
savvy paper products
etc


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

I went through the medicine cabinet to see if we needed anything, nothing came to mind, husband quickly piped in with wanting emergency medical supplies (large bandaids, something for burns etc.) so looks like I'm in for at least two shops.  I'll be looking for nuts as well for sure.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just came across this article, and since a lot of us purchase gift cards, thought I should put a link to a new scam.   Double-check when purchasing a gift card.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...-in-new-scam-police-say/ar-AAK4fcG?li=AAggFp5


----------



## tinkerone

Odd thought....I wonder if you can pay for Disney Plus with a Disney gift card.  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*completed my first Rexall transaction at 7:16 and it was successful!

I bought Rexall eye drops and insoles and Nosh and Co cookies and chocolate covered almonds. Pretax total 34.16 snagged 101 miles

we'll more than likely do at least 2 more this weekend to pick up stuff for our trip to Florida next month!!*


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *completed my first Rexall transaction at 7:16 and it was successful!
> 
> I bought Rexall eye drops and insoles and Nosh and Co cookies and chocolate covered almonds. Pretax total 34.16 snagged 101 miles
> 
> we'll more than likely do at least 2 more this weekend to pick up stuff for our trip to Florida next month!!*



That’s great!  Could you have also used the STB coupon for the additional 20 miles? Or is the coupon one time only. Oops never mind...you didn’t spend $40...


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *completed my first Rexall transaction at 7:16 and it was successful!
> 
> I bought Rexall eye drops and insoles and Nosh and Co cookies and chocolate covered almonds. Pretax total 34.16 snagged 101 miles
> 
> we'll more than likely do at least 2 more this weekend to pick up stuff for our trip to Florida next month!!*


I didn't think about doing another shop this weekend (just did 2) but I could do another one and pick up household use items. The things I bought this morning were Xmas related. Definitely a good return on cash spent. Maybe I'll use some AM cash so I'm not out of pocket anything on the next purchase.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be going back to Rexall tomorrow to get another shop in. I spent more than $40 (for the StB as well) but had no plan, it was lunch time, and my nieces are now going to get random stuff in gift bags lol. Still need a few more items so I'll have a better plan and go back tomorrow. I did get my son chips so he'll be happy at snack time tonight any way!


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I'll be going back to Rexall tomorrow to get another shop in. I spent more than $40 (for the StB as well) but had no plan, it was lunch time, and my nieces are now going to get random stuff in gift bags lol. Still need a few more items so I'll have a better plan and go back tomorrow. I did get my son chips so he'll be happy at snack time tonight any way!



I just came back from my lunch break Rexall shop too and I spent way more than the $40 too. I went in totally unprepared since I had no idea what Rexall branded products I could get, then a lot of the items were buy one get one 50% off so that made it impossible to calculate properly, while under pressure to get back to the office, lol.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did 2 shops at Rexall, survey coupon was not working during either shop (scanning or manual entry), in both cases in the end cashier entered it as a store/manufacturing coupon which meant I needed to spend $35, not $30 for the Rexall promo to work.  So heads up, YMMV, I wasn't combining with any other offers/coupons etc. so it was definitely a system problem this morning.  Coupon I printed was from page 1 and I've used it successfully before.

They were out of some items I wanted so may try a second store later.


----------



## hdrolfe

Silvermist999 said:


> I just came back from my lunch break Rexall shop too and I spent way more than the $40 too. I went in totally unprepared since I had no idea what Rexall branded products I could get, then a lot of the items were buy one get one 50% off so that made it impossible to calculate properly, while under pressure to get back to the office, lol.



Exactly! I was just hoping in the end it was the right dollar amounts for the Rexall products and the $40 StB coupon... turns out I was way off but there was a line, and only one cash open. Tomorrow I will be more prepared lol. I hope.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> I did 2 shops at Rexall, survey coupon was not working during either shop (scanning or manual entry), in both cases in the end cashier entered it as a store/manufacturing coupon which meant I needed to spend $35, not $30 for the Rexall promo to work.  So heads up, YMMV, I wasn't combining with any other offers/coupons etc. so it was definitely a system problem this morning.  Coupon I printed was from page 1 and I've used it successfully before.
> 
> They were out of some items I wanted so may try a second store later.


*that coupon is the most problematic when it comes to stacking and I'll only use it if I'm waaay over the threshold or on the odd times I don't have any other coupons.  The wording on it is extremely restrictive and I hate fighting the cashier *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *that coupon is the most problematic when it comes to stacking and I'll only use it if I'm waaay over the threshold or on the odd times I don't have any other coupons.  The wording on it is extremely restrictive and I hate fighting the cashier *



Agree but today was different, I wasn't combining it with anything, just spent $30 dollars and it didn't work.


----------



## mort1331

Days In the Sun said:


> Agree but today was different, I wasn't combining it with anything, just spent $30 dollars and it didn't work.


It had to be 30 of their brands. So when I went in there were no slippers, so I did not pick up anything else. Couldnt make it work with their brands


----------



## flower_petals

Just got back from Rexall.  $50 shop for me as I needed the Stb coupon done as well.  There were no slippers =(  The only other things they had were a few of the peanut gift sets and cheese plates.  But there was enough of options between the different brands, so I was able to get the 100 am.  What is the Kit brand?  I don't think I saw that one.

Donald thank you for that big post about checking your receipt.  I read it on the bus.  I forgot that the stb coupon had to be scanned even though it's loaded.  Had to refund everything and rebuy.  But I got my coupon done. =)


----------



## Days In the Sun

mort1331 said:


> It had to be 30 of their brands. So when I went in there were no slippers, so I did not pick up anything else. Couldnt make it work with their brands



Sounds like you didn't need anything, good choice to leave.


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> Just got back from Rexall.  $50 shop for me as I needed the Stb coupon done as well.  There were no slippers =(  The only other things they had were a few of the peanut gift sets and cheese plates.  But there was enough of options between the different brands, so I was able to get the 100 am.  What is the Kit brand?  I don't think I saw that one.
> 
> Donald thank you for that big post about checking your receipt.  I read it on the bus.  I forgot that the stb coupon had to be scanned even though it's loaded.  Had to refund everything and rebuy.  But I got my coupon done. =)



Kit is all the Beauty area items ... face masks, spa items, cosmetic tools such as nail clippers, hair accessories


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> My Sobeys GC purchased last Thursday posted yesterday on schedule. (Wednesday or Thursday this week) However I also purchased the Spend $25 on GC get 10AM earlier in the week (on 3 different accounts) and I have yet to see those. I think Sobeys is having posting issues these days.
> 
> That being said they aren't the only ones with posting issues. Unrelated, Canada Post has had my new computer "in transit" from Toronto to Ottawa for 3 days now. I know there was bad snow along the 401 yesterday but someone could have walked the parcel to Ottawa faster.



Canada Post lost two of the three items I purchased from Indigo on Nov. 23rd.  They still have not arrived at their destination.


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop
Shop #1
Savvy Home 2 packages of Dinner Napkins $5.00
Savvy Home Garbage bags $2.24
Savvy Home Toilet Paper 24 double rolls $7.99 x3 $23.97
$31.21
101 airmiles

Shop #2
Rexall Glycerin (need it to make snow globes with kids next week )$5.99
Rexall Ibuprofen Liquid Gels (Advil) 400 mg x 50 =$7.99 (good expiry date till 2021)
Be Better Epsom Salts Mint/ Eucalyptus  $8.99 x 2=$17.98
$31.96
101 Airmiles

All airmiles posted to my receipt correctly.  

There were a few more *KIT* things I wanted but I want to have a bit more time to look around than I had tonight so maybe I will go back on the weekend.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

damo said:


> Canada Post lost two of the three items I purchased from Indigo on Nov. 23rd.  They still have not arrived at their destination.



I went into Indigo yesterday because the online customer service said my "ship to store" purchase from Dec 2 was lost in transit.  The manager in store said that really they have hundreds or orders sitting on a UPS truck in the east end of town undelivered.  She was really kind, and fulfilled my order with stock from in store (I got lucky, and my item was actually in stock in store) and now my daughter gets her lego for Christmas!


----------



## ottawamom

OMG this is me with my computer coming Canada Post from Mississauga. I was going to wait until Monday to see if they get their act together but maybe I'll jump on it today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just checking the Rexall website for a list of stores close to where we might end up this weekend and a coupon popped up on the main page -- this is good if you need to fill stockings with NAME brand items, not the stuff you can get this weekend Use THIS LINK if you want to get the coupon or simply use this image



HERE*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Canada Post lost two of the three items I purchased from Indigo on Nov. 23rd.  They still have not arrived at their destination.



I ordered something from them on black friday too and I still don't have it.  Is there anything we can do to find out what's going on? It was supposed to be here by Dec 10.  

Meanwhile, I ordered lash growth serum from Silly George in the US a week ago and I will likely get it Monday...


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977 , I think your order must be on the same truck as my stuff. I was supposed to received it Dec 10 also. I looked at the website and called them. The message I got was to look at the website for the most up to date information. That the phone reps couldn't see anything more than what was on the website. Big Help


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom I sent them a fb msg with tracking numbers, but I assume they will say the same thing.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to 4 Rexalls. Only one had one pair of slippers in the size that I wanted to buy. I wanted to buy 3 as Christmas gifts. Oh well, got 4 KIT lip masks instead. Plus candy canes and Rexall soap. I got some chocolates to treat myself. Used STB coupon and $5 survey coupon. They all stacked. It’s my first time visiting this Rexall. Never knew its existence. After scanning the two coupons, the cashier asked, “any more coupons or is that all?” Something like that. I wonder if I can try to stack more coupons at this store in the future. This one is closer to where my mom lives. It’s quite big and carries M&M meat products too.


----------



## AngelDisney

Just got the 50 AM bonus from Rexall’s use 95 cash miles for 50 AM in September posted. I remember someone asked about it a while ago. Hope everyone’s miles got posted with no issue!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I ordered something from them on black friday too and I still don't have it.  Is there anything we can do to find out what's going on? It was supposed to be here by Dec 10.
> 
> Meanwhile, I ordered lash growth serum from Silly George in the US a week ago and I will likely get it Monday...



I sent an email and they re-sent the first order which was supposed to arrive yesterday but is still in transit.

I also sent an email for my second order that is missing and received a reply that the loss was "regrettable but rare" and to let them know how I wanted to proceed.  I answered that email but have yet to get a response.

There is a live chat as well.

I am having an issue with Canada Post on another item not from Indigo.  Left Toronto on December 3 heading for Creighton, Sk.  Went to Winnipeg and then Regina, SK and then to Brandon, Manitoba and now back in Winnipeg.  Geez.

All of my lost parcels have been heading for Creighton, Sk.  Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone bought any Netflix gift cards at Shell lately?   I braved the nasty weather yesterday to get out and finish all my Xmas shopping/errands.  I stopped in at Shell to buy the cards for my DD and the clerk processed and charged me for 2 of them before she realized that they did not activate.  At this point she called someone else over to refund my Amex which they couldn't do.  In the end I got cash back while they tried to figure things out.  Now I have no Netflix cards and don't want to try it again if the same thing is going to happen.....the last time I had an issue there buying a gift card they made me take a different card because they said it was impossible to give a refund. 

Aside from that I had a great morning yesterday....I'm NOT at all a morning person however I hauled my butt out of the house at 7:45 and got most of my stuff accomplished including 2 Rexall shops.  One of them was to complete StB on my card and it included  the little gifts that I give to a few of my coworkers. Guess what....everyone's getting R&R candy this year and I got lots of AM.


----------



## juniorbugman

I did the Rexall shop yesterday.  Tried 2 different stores and neither of them had the slippers so I bought what I thought was $30 worth of applicable products but we noticed after I got my receipt I didn't get my bonus 100 miles.  We realized that the 1 item wasn't applicable so the cashier said to go find another item and he would refund my bill and redo it with the new item.  He was so nice and helpful.  For the 2nd try he put through all of what we figured we applicable items and  it worked.  As other people have said I got the air miles from both purchases so I earned an extra 22 miles because of my mixup.  
Boy those slippers are in great demand.  The first store had lots of men's small slippers and the second store had 1 ladies small but I needed different sizes.  The first store had some lovely shortbread cookies my sister wanted but we didn't buy them there and of course the second store was sold out of them so no cookies for her.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone bought any Netflix gift cards at Shell lately?   I braved the nasty weather yesterday to get out and finish all my Xmas shopping/errands.  I stopped in at Shell to buy the cards for my DD and the clerk processed and charged me for 2 of them before she realized that they did not activate.  At this point she called someone else over to refund my Amex which they couldn't do.  In the end I got cash back while they tried to figure things out.  Now I have no Netflix cards and don't want to try it again if the same thing is going to happen.....the last time I had an issue there buying a gift card they made me take a different card because they said it was impossible to give a refund.
> 
> Aside from that I had a great morning yesterday....I'm NOT at all a morning person however I hauled my butt out of the house at 7:45 and got most of my stuff accomplished including 2 Rexall shops.  One of them was to complete StB on my card and it included  the little gifts that I give to a few of my coworkers. Guess what....everyone's getting R&R candy this year and I got lots of AM.


So I think that Shell has issues. I have bought lots of GCs from our shell store and no issues. As I reported at the start of STB, I picked up a shell GC from Sobeys, went to Shell, picked up a LCBO GC and went right to the LCBO. No issues and all within 10mins of each.
Try another Shell


----------



## hdrolfe

I went back to Rexall yesterday, the one closer to home rather than work. I got my parents some "rexall" branded stuff for Christmas and a few other things for me. I like this store better than the one near work, they scanned the StB coupon without me even having to pull it up on my phone, had one right there. Slowly I am working on building my AM stash back up. I am really sad because the pay in full date for my March cruise that I had to cancel is coming up and I'm super sad we can't go. Trying to focus on the one I have booked for next December, less than a year to go! But it snowed over night, apparently we lost power for a bit, and now it looks like winter. Which I'm sure a lot of people like but I am not one of them. Any way. Time to get those AM back up so I can book a new trip! Fingers crossed we'll get away this winter. Though I just realized kiddo's passport has expired. So I'll need to get that taken care of too. Actually, that will be easier at the end of January, I am changing jobs and going back to my old building which is right near a service Canada office, so I should be able to go at lunch one day.


----------



## bababear_50

I texted my son that moved away with a *do you want some snack/treats * from Rexall?
Reply: Yes please anything!
Nosh & Co sea salt chips/Jar of candied nuts/Chocolate Dip Granola bars/Cookies/Trail mix x2 ,and a nice warm pair of Rose & Robin slippers xl size fits him.
He texted back after I dropped everything off *Your the best mom*.......
I am currently on a very restrictive diet ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I am waiting for Jan 2020 surgeon appointment,, to book having my Gallbladder removed so I am living vicariously through him.
But I got my Airmiles!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I texted my son that moved away with a *do you want some snack/treats * from Rexall?
> Reply: Yes please anything!
> Nosh & Co sea salt chips/Jar of candied nuts/Chocolate Dip Granola bars/Cookies/Trail mix x2 ,and a nice warm pair of Rose & Robin slippers xl size fits him.
> He texted back after I dropped everything off *Your the best mom*.......
> I am currently on a very restrictive diet ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I am waiting for Jan 2020 surgeon appointment,, to book having my Gallbladder removed so I am living vicariously through him.
> But I got my Airmiles!!!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Take care Mel and hope everything goes well!!


----------



## tinkerone

I've checked the links on page one but can't find what I'm looking for.  Does anyone have the link to the page that shows buying GC's from Shell will give AM's.  I'm specifically looking for Netflix.  I was sure the offer didn't expire till Jan 1st but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Debbie

I've been really frustrated by Canada Post this year. A few items I ordered the first week in November from a supplier in BC. When I contacted the seller (2 weeks ago), she said that they were all sent and all sitting in Mississauga. I still have not received any of the packages. Another item (different supplier) from China sat in Mississauga for more than 2½ weeks. I sent two boxes to Newfoundland, and have the tracking scanned in New Brunswick four days ago. I'm guessing that they are not going to arrive on their "estimated delivery date" of tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## isabellea

I saw a few articles saying that Canada Post are overwhelmed with packages this year and cannot keep up since Black Friday/Cyber Monday. That means, most packages will be late this year but hopefully most will arrive before Christmas. I'm happy I bought everything online before Black Friday so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I've checked the links on page one but can't find what I'm looking for.  Does anyone have the link to the page that shows buying GC's from Shell will give AM's.  I'm specifically looking for Netflix.  I was sure the offer didn't expire till Jan 1st but I've been wrong before.


*Sorry about that -- I have added  THIS EXTRA LINK to the Shell section. 

You can also find the extra offers that get mentioned if you dig a bit on the Shell site using the first link I've provided by scrolling almost all the way down the page and clicking on "Offers & Promotions" Currently that takes you to the above page. Quick answer to your question is YES, the Netflix offer is good thru Jan 5th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

One of my ordered that was stuck in Montreal is out for delivery today.

My Indigo one is still "in Montreal" since Dec 9. 

My big Amazon order arrived on the weekend though, which made me happy/relieved!


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> So I think that Shell has issues. I have bought lots of GCs from our shell store and no issues. As I reported at the start of STB, I picked up a shell GC from Sobeys, went to Shell, picked up a LCBO GC and went right to the LCBO. No issues and all within 10mins of each.
> Try another Shell


I've had this same issue at 2 different locations over the last few years.  I'm really hoping that it was that specific store this time or just their batch of Netflix cards.  I will try it again today or tomorrow at a different location but will have them process one card first.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone bought any Netflix gift cards at Shell lately?   I braved the nasty weather yesterday to get out and finish all my Xmas shopping/errands.  I stopped in at Shell to buy the cards for my DD and the clerk processed and charged me for 2 of them before she realized that they did not activate.  At this point she called someone else over to refund my Amex which they couldn't do.  In the end I got cash back while they tried to figure things out.  Now I have no Netflix cards and don't want to try it again if the same thing is going to happen.....the last time I had an issue there buying a gift card they made me take a different card because they said it was impossible to give a refund.
> 
> Aside from that I had a great morning yesterday....I'm NOT at all a morning person however I hauled my butt out of the house at 7:45 and got most of my stuff accomplished including 2 Rexall shops.  One of them was to complete StB on my card and it included  the little gifts that I give to a few of my coworkers. Guess what....everyone's getting R&R candy this year and I got lots of AM.


Yes, my Shell's are having the same issue.  They try and scan the Netflix cards but they just don't activate.  One Shell toolk the right off the shelves when this happened.  My friend tried to tell me that she heard it's because Netflix is going under (insert rollie eye emoji).  She also said that AM's don't count for GC's which is why I had asked for the Shell offer to send to her.  
Let me know if you find some place that does work.  I will try again at a different Shell if I can get to one but I'm thinking its a bigger problem than the station.


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> I've been really frustrated by Canada Post this year. A few items I ordered the first week in November from a supplier in BC. When I contacted the seller (2 weeks ago), she said that they were all sent and all sitting in Mississauga. I still have not received any of the packages. Another item (different supplier) from China sat in Mississauga for more than 2½ weeks. I sent two boxes to Newfoundland, and have the tracking scanned in New Brunswick four days ago. I'm guessing that they are not going to arrive on their "estimated delivery date" of tomorrow and Tuesday.



Welcome to the "Canada Post Sucks" group.

I've got three packages either lost or in limbo.


----------



## bbangel

Sorry people are having trouble with Canada Post. I had the opposite happen - delivery was supposed to be tomorrow got there on Friday so it can work the other way too. Hope everything gets everything soon!


----------



## pigletto

I just checked my Indigo order and it's just sitting. Ugh. Two of the items I need for early Friday. If they haven"t shipped by tomorrow afternoon I will have to make a special trip to the store ( in another town) to repurchase and then again to return when the shipment does come. I get it .. Christmas is busy,  but that isn't new. If I had seen the shipping warning prior to check out I wouldn't have made the purchase online. But I was comfortable with the dates Indigo provided. Sigh. There are bigger issues than this.. it's just irritating.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Welcome to the "Canada Post Sucks" group.
> 
> I've got three packages either lost or in limbo.


I'm thinking this could be a seasonal thread all on it's own. Do you want to start one off (or I can). Just a place for like minded Canada Post frustrated people to post.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Yes, my Shell's are having the same issue.  They try and scan the Netflix cards but they just don't activate.  One Shell toolk the right off the shelves when this happened.  My friend tried to tell me that she heard it's because Netflix is going under (insert rollie eye emoji).  She also said that AM's don't count for GC's which is why I had asked for the Shell offer to send to her.
> Let me know if you find some place that does work.  I will try again at a different Shell if I can get to one but I'm thinking its a bigger problem than the station.


Well never say never but I doubt Netflix is going under.  I have 2 Shell stations that are very close by.  I’m supposed to be working from home today and I’ve already been out to a chiropractor appt. and then stopped at The Bay on the way home so no more errands for me today.  I will try Shell tomorrow after work.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I'm thinking this could be a seasonal thread all on it's own. Do you want to start one off (or I can). Just a place for like minded Canada Post frustrated people to post.



lol....be my guest!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmileshops one day 10x airmiles today only.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Looks like we're heading into a one-day only coupon at Rexall!!! Just found one on the airmiles site Spend $50 get 100 AM on Wednesday. I'll keep my eyes open for a coupon on the Rexall website and if it pops up I'll create a post to help everyone get the most miles for the $$$

Use THIS LINK for the one i found and keep a watch for my post tomorrow!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmileshops one day 10x airmiles today only.


Of course it is...because I just did a large amazon order Yesterday!! GRRRRR


----------



## Days In the Sun

momof2gr8kids said:


> Of course it is...because I just did a large amazon order Yesterday!! GRRRRR



If you waited they would have run out of stock 

Edit: So for next year, airmilesshops has run a one day 10x on the last Monday before Christmas the last three years.  It's kind of a last chance at last minute deliveries.  I was watching for it last Monday just in case but then forgot about it and didn't post.  And there is of course no guarantee, things always change with them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I found the other Rexall coupon! Tomorrow is in fact,  a one day only double dip chance.  I'll create a post with links and images later today to make it easier for everyone to earn those miles one last time before Santa arrives.  Study your stash of gifts then go over the flyer and create a shopping list!!! *


----------



## osully

Amazon screwed me again. I had $100+ before tax as my cart subtotal but they split my order into 2 shipments - one at $91 and one at $10 or so. So the base and bonus miles only posted for an $80 order.... and I bet my 50 bonus for STB won’t ever show up. As they haven’t yet... 

At least Amazon uses a super reliable shipping company and not Canada post!!


----------



## Silvermist999

osully said:


> Amazon screwed me again. I had $100+ before tax as my cart subtotal but they split my order into 2 shipments - one at $91 and one at $10 or so. So the base and bonus miles only posted for an $80 order.... and I bet my 50 bonus for STB won’t ever show up. As they haven’t yet...
> 
> At least Amazon uses a super reliable shipping company and not Canada post!!



My Amazon order for a gaming PC for my son actually came via Canada Post - I had to go to the Shoppers post office to pick it up.  I was glad they didn’t just drop it on my porch, some of my neighbours are missing parcels that show as delivered. 

On another note, I got an email that amazon is going to adjust the price of that gaming PC that I ordered on Black Friday by close to $200.  Normally one should be pleased to save money.  Not this time. The first thing that crossed my mind is now I won’t have enough air miles to get my last park ticket. My husband thinks it’s great they are giving me the price adjustment but now I need to quickly earn those lost miles!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey strangers 
Sorry it’s been awhile . Trip to Fl was a nightmare , sicker than a dog when I came home , 2 deaths , issues with the boys dad needing a new lawyer right before Xmas I could go on and on 
So I start trying to finally deal with Xmas in July I go on fb chat and get Pam . She takes all my info then demands I call her to have info released in like I’m a nurse at work I can’t call So then she goes ion about how our jobs are similar and she can’t release info to me over the phone .. I’m in a bad mood so that did not sit well. She refused to send me the categories . I finally said Pam please stop you are making my head hurt worse . 
ive learned my lesson mad will be starting a journal for am now
Hope all is well hope to catch up soon


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey strangers
> Sorry it’s been awhile . Trip to Fl was a nightmare , sicker than a dog when I came home , 2 deaths , issues with the boys dad needing a new lawyer right before Xmas I could go on and on
> So I start trying to finally deal with Xmas in July I go on fb chat and get Pam . She takes all my info then demands I call her to have info released in like I’m a nurse at work I can’t call So then she goes ion about how our jobs are similar and she can’t release info to me over the phone .. I’m in a bad mood so that did not sit well. She refused to send me the categories . I finally said Pam please stop you are making my head hurt worse .
> ive learned my lesson mad will be starting a journal for am now
> Hope all is well hope to catch up soon


*OK, that is NOT the way that customer service is supposed to work ! We've all run into these by-the-book agents at Airmiles and they SUCK! The last time i had one like this i immediately went to Facebook Messenger to complain. There is currently no other way to pass on comments about specific agents and I often use this to make sure cudos get to those who deserve it for going the extra mile (see what i did there  )
What exactly is it that you need to know? The different categories that the shops had to fall into to qualify for The Christmas in July? 
Here's the list that was posted in redflags
CHRISTMAS IN JULY*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i did a daily journal entry type survey last week -- had to enter my shopping trips and the miles posted today -- not half bad for maybe 15 minutes of my time -- also got 2 miles every day!
*


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey strangers
> Sorry it’s been awhile . Trip to Fl was a nightmare , sicker than a dog when I came home , 2 deaths , issues with the boys dad needing a new lawyer right before Xmas I could go on and on
> So I start trying to finally deal with Xmas in July I go on fb chat and get Pam . She takes all my info then demands I call her to have info released in like I’m a nurse at work I can’t call So then she goes ion about how our jobs are similar and she can’t release info to me over the phone .. I’m in a bad mood so that did not sit well. She refused to send me the categories . I finally said Pam please stop you are making my head hurt worse .
> ive learned my lesson mad will be starting a journal for am now
> Hope all is well hope to catch up soon



 sending hugs. it sounds like you have way too much on your plate right now! i hope that life calms down for you soon.


----------



## peanutgirl

Has anyone used air miles for a cruise yet. My friend tried last night. It took three hours and they never even booked  but yet did take the miles out twice. He now is down 24000 miles and no cruise. I am rethinking using my points for a cruise


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *I found the other Rexall coupon! Tomorrow is in fact,  a one day only double dip chance.  I'll create a post with links and images later today to make it easier for everyone to earn those miles one last time before Santa arrives.  Study your stash of gifts then go over the flyer and create a shopping list!!! *


Order my medical supplies last week got a call the are ready for pick up, I'll get them tomorrow if I can use 2 airmile coupons!


----------



## Donald - my hero

BLAZEY said:


> Order my medical supplies last week got a call the are ready for pick up, I'll get them tomorrow if I can use 2 airmile coupons!


*There are a few exclusions that i can see on the coupon but they're the standard ones. I've often picked up stuff that's stored behind the counter including medications like iron supplements, I just ask to take it to the front to check out because i know the pharmacy staff has better things to do than figure out Airmiles promotions! Have at it and rack up those miles with things you truly need!*
*Exclusions are:*

*Prescriptions*
*codeine*
*postal services & stamps *
*gift cards*
*lottery*
*bus tickets*
*phone cards*
*event tickets*
*taxes*


----------



## Donald - my hero

peanutgirl said:


> Has anyone used air miles for a cruise yet. My friend tried last night. It took three hours and they never even booked  but yet did take the miles out twice. He now is down 24000 miles and no cruise. I am rethinking using my points for a cruise


*No one has mentioned actually booking but it was discussed a few days ago. Personally I wouldn't try a second time if my miles were removed from my account and i didn't have anything to show for it. You can bet I'd be on the phone pronto -- that's something that needs more attention than an online conversation can allow. I hope your friend is able to get this sorted out pronto!*


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are a few exclusions that i can see on the coupon but they're the standard ones. I've often picked up stuff that's stored behind the counter including medications like iron supplements, I just ask to take it to the front to check out because i know the pharmacy staff has better things to do than figure out Airmiles promotions! Have at it and rack up those miles with things you truly need!*
> *Exclusions are:*
> 
> *Prescriptions*
> *codeine*
> *postal services & stamps *
> *gift cards*
> *lottery*
> *bus tickets*
> *phone cards*
> *event tickets*
> *taxes*


Yep I'm aware, they're not any of those. They fall under "home healthcare" and are eligible for promotions . Then I get a special receipt for insurance as our extended covers these supplies.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting!*
*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday December 18th*​*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger. You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food, maybe you can buy those for quick meals during this busy season*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*

*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources*

*Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000052975

Link to the coupon is HERE

Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 


Coupon # 2 came from Airmiles and the barcode from this one is 417000052982*

*This coupon can be found either on the App OR you can find the same coupon code online HERE

Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode *


----------



## BLAZEY

Donald - my hero said:


> You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food, maybe you can buy those for quick meals during this busy season


OHH this is great news! I can use it more than once! I can buy me medical supplies (I hope the actually arrived!) and then buy other stuff and do it again!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Rexall is awfully tempting.   There are several M&M items that I need for Christmas eve.  I know they have 2 of those items at my Rexall.  Question is do I feel like making the trek after work tomorrow?


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> Rexall is awfully tempting.   There are several M&M items that I need for Christmas eve.  I know they have 2 of those items at my Rexall.  Question is do I feel like making the trek after work tomorrow?



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Completely off topic: anyone else have luggage addiction?  One my local Bentley stores is closing and the store is 30-50% off. DD11 needs her own large piece, so she might have to inherent mine so I can buy a new one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*uhm YES! I don't ever actually buy any but i spend far too much time looking, lifting, caressing, dreaming .. we have more luggage than we need but it just has a real pull on me *


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Yes. Yes you do.


Peer pressure


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Completely off topic: anyone else have luggage addiction?  One my local Bentley stores is closing and the store is 30-50% off. DD11 needs her own large piece, so she might have to inherent mine so I can buy a new one.


Between luggage (been looking at Disney Heys all week) and Thirtyone Gifts, my money flies away!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love the hardsided ones with dual side zip sections. Oh, and I will likely need to buy the matching carry on.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1342928
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1342580

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1342626
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1342584
Happy Pre Christmas Shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

After today, AM collecting is on hold for a week or so. It will be serious entertaining and basic necessities shopping only. But I'm ready for a Blue Friday on the 27th (just saying   )


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> Between luggage (been looking at Disney Heys all week) and Thirtyone Gifts, my money flies away!


They had the large Mickey one at the Disney outlet in Orlando when we were there in October on for $69.  I was sooooo tempted.  There were so many people buying it.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> They had the large Mickey one at the Disney outlet in Orlando when we were there in October on for $69.  I was sooooo tempted.  There were so many people buying it.


$69 for the luggage and another $25 to check it to get it back home   . Still very tempting.


----------



## tinkerone

There was an offer a few weeks ago at Metro, use 95 AM;s, get 25 AM's.  That same week some of us got an offer for use 285 AM's get 105 AM's which came direct for AM's.  Today I received the 105 AM's.  Still hoping it was combinable so I will be on the look out for anther 25.  One can hope.....


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry, @tinkerone I don't think it is stackable. I did the offer on all 4 days. One day I used 285AM and I got the 105AM only for that day. The other days I got 25AM each. It looks to me like they are finished posting that promotion.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Rexall today, survey coupon is working just fine again, spent $46 after survey coupon, 202 airmiles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I folded to the peer pressure  I made Rexall part of my errand route after work.  I got 3 of the items I needed for next week and rounded out the $50 with a chicken lasagna for dinner tonight.  2 of the things I bought were $4 more than I would have paid at M&M but I was already there and my time is worth more than that  $8.

Both  coupons worked perfectly....spent $51 and earned 202.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I folded to the peer pressure  I made Rexall part of my errand route after work.  I got 3 of the items I needed for next week and rounded out the $50 with a chicken lasagna for dinner tonight.  2 of the things I bought were $4 more than I would have paid at M&M but I was already there and my time is worth more than that  $8.
> 
> Both  coupons worked perfectly....spent $51 and earned 202.



Lol
I caved to peer pressure too,,two shops
I now have almost all the chocolate treats and snacks for kids stockings plus I picked up some M&M too.
I'm all shopped out this season.......
Two more sleeps for me till Christmas break!
Both coupons worked for me BUT I had to argue with a new cashier about using both,,,,,,
manager came up to cash and said *oh she knows what she's doing just put them through*.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Lol
> I caved to peer pressure too,,two shops
> I now have almost all the chocolate treats and snacks for kids stockings plus I picked up some M&M too.
> I'm all shopped out this season.......
> Two more sleeps for me till Christmas break!
> Both coupons worked for me BUT I had to argue with a new cashier about using both,,,,,,
> manager came up to cash and said *oh she knows what she's doing just put them through*.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I’ve got to work straight through to the 24th but I decided to close my business on the 27th so that I can have 5 days off.  I really need the break right now.

My cashier didn’t question the second coupon but did mention that she only knew of one.  I explained and she said “oh, smart”.

LOL.....tonight’s M&M dinner was a laugh. My DD has a major hate for lasagna due to a vomiting experience like 8-9 years ago so of course I tried to hide what I had brought home for dinner.  I put it on her plate and told her it was chicken Alfredo.  She ate it then instantly said she felt like she was going to vomit.  I never admitted that it was a lasagna but she’s milking it for all it’s worth.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve got to work straight through to the 24th but I decided to close my business on the 27th so that I can have 5 days off.  I really need the break right now.
> 
> My cashier didn’t question the second coupon but did mention that she only knew of one.  I explained and she said “oh, smart”.
> 
> LOL.....tonight’s M&M dinner was a laugh. My DD has a major hate for lasagna due to a vomiting experience like 8-9 years ago so of course I tried to hide what I had brought home for dinner.  I put it on her plate and told her it was chicken Alfredo.  She ate it then instantly said she felt like she was going to vomit.  I never admitted that it was a lasagna but she’s milking it for all it’s worth.



Oh my gosh,,,I actually love the chicken Lasagna....so sorry Hon.
Today I have cheered up a bit,,,yesterday the doctor said that it is not advisable for me to travel out of the country to the USA. I spent last night and today cancelling all my arrangements/hotel OKW/WestJet flights/ADR's,etc.
I know it's for the best,,but still sad.
So I will be looking for things to do around home.
Atleast I get the time off.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Very late updated flyer links on the first page (how did it get to be almost Thursday already?!?!)
Here's the links not provided by Mel
Early Blurry Rexall ON Flyer*
*Sobey's Western Flyer
Sobey's Atlantic Flyer
Foodland Atlantic Flyer
Co-Op Atlantic Flyer
IGA Quebec Flyer
IGA Western Flyer
Safeway Western Flyer*


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness, my hubby just got this email from Sobeys My Offers.
We just started him with his own card for the times when we think we can do more than one offer. He has been doing great and is up to 672 Air Miles but they sent this little bit of awesomeness!

_*Time may be running out to get AIR MILES Gold® status but Sobeys is here to help. All you have to do is use 5 or more of your MyOffers digital coupons before December 31, 2019 and Sobeys will top you up to 1,000 Reward Miles so you can get your status.* 

Get Bonus Miles on offers selected just for you + achieve your status for 2020*_.

Has any one here seen this kind of thing before? How do you think I keep track of it, take screen shots of the offers and keep the receipts maybe? I know they have tabs with "loaded" "redeemed" and "expired" but I wonder how accurate they are


----------



## AngelDisney

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness, my hubby just got this email from Sobeys My Offers.
> We just started him with his own card for the times when we think we can do more than one offer. He has been doing great and is up to 672 Air Miles but they sent this little bit of awesomeness!
> 
> _*Time may be running out to get AIR MILES Gold® status but Sobeys is here to help. All you have to do is use 5 or more of your MyOffers digital coupons before December 31, 2019 and Sobeys will top you up to 1,000 Reward Miles so you can get your status.*
> 
> Get Bonus Miles on offers selected just for you + achieve your status for 2020*_.
> 
> Has any one here seen this kind of thing before? How do you think I keep track of it, take screen shots of the offers and keep the receipts maybe? I know they have tabs with "loaded" "redeemed" and "expired" but I wonder how accurate they are


Congrats! This is wonderful!! If I knew about this earlier, I would not have worked so hard to get DD to Onyx level!


----------



## bbangel

Lucky on that offer - I'm only 800 from Onyx (and unlikely to get there) but that would have made me try for sure! I would probably keep screenshots and receipts until it all posted.


----------



## alohamom

bbangel said:


> Lucky on that offer - I'm only 800 from Onyx (and unlikely to get there) but that would have made me try for sure! I would probably keep screenshots and receipts until it all posted.





AngelDisney said:


> Congrats! This is wonderful!! If I knew about this earlier, I would not have worked so hard to get DD to Onyx level!




The weird thing is I have been collecting for years and have used the digital My Offers from Sobeys for as long as they have been doing them but I rarely get incentives. 
He has only been doing this for a while so I wonder if it is randomized rather than targeted. 
My daughter's boyfriend just started a job with a marketing company that designs reward systems for small businesses so when I get the chance I am going to pick his brain on this.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Had to do a live chat to get some missing miles from the Mountain of Miles promo.  98 miles in the bank!  I really need to get tons of miles posted and get rid of emails or receipts.  It always happens this time of year and then we all complain about the drought between January to March LOL


----------



## ottawamom

I'm only watching 2 offers that still need to be posted both are Rexall. One is flu shot email and the other was a 3 day promo in November for using Cash Miles. Other than that everything has posted.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Completely off topic: anyone else have luggage addiction?  One my local Bentley stores is closing and the store is 30-50% off. DD11 needs her own large piece, so she might have to inherent mine so I can buy a new one.





Donald - my hero said:


> *uhm YES! I don't ever actually buy any but i spend far too much time looking, lifting, caressing, dreaming .. we have more luggage than we need but it just has a real pull on me *



We just replaced all our luggage.  When we were at WDW in March, I needed an extra suitcase to get all my purchases and birthday gifts home and while I loved the WDW suitcase I could not justify the price so we went to WalMart.  I ended up buying the iFly soft-sided luggage.  It was $72 USD and weighs almost nothing when it is empty so you can stuff it full of YOUR stuff!!!!  The bag also has a 10 year warranty.  We loved the suitcase so much, that we have replaced all of our luggage with the iFly bags.  We currently have 2 black/neon green, 2 brown/orange and 1 grey/purple (as a spare).  We just used the bags on our latest trip to WDW and DCL and with the snow on the way home, our bags were covered in salt but a quick wipe of a wet sponge and they are all clean.  We did see some very damaged hard sided cases coming out on the belt in Buffalo.  Not sure if it happened on the trip or if they were already damaged.  If you are looking for luggage, I recommend the iFly bags from Walmart in the USA.


----------



## alohamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We just replaced all our luggage.  When we were at WDW in March, I needed an extra suitcase to get all my purchases and birthday gifts home and while I loved the WDW suitcase I could not justify the price so we went to WalMart.  I ended up buying the iFly soft-sided luggage.  It was $72 USD and weighs almost nothing when it is empty so you can stuff it full of YOUR stuff!!!!  The bag also has a 10 year warranty.  We loved the suitcase so much, that we have replaced all of our luggage with the iFly bags.  We currently have 2 black/neon green, 2 brown/orange and 1 grey/purple (as a spare).  We just used the bags on our latest trip to WDW and DCL and with the snow on the way home, our bags were covered in salt but a quick wipe of a wet sponge and they are all clean.  We did see some very damaged hard sided cases coming out on the belt in Buffalo.  Not sure if it happened on the trip or if they were already damaged.  *If you are looking for luggage, I recommend the iFly bags from Walmart in the USA.
> *




I totally second this! 

My daughter needed a carry on. I happened to notice a sale online for iFly luggage at Best Buy Canada. I had never heard of them but I took a gamble because it was 39.99 shipped to my door for a 22" carry on with 360 wheels etc

She LOVES this little suitcase. It really feels like a high end product. 

Best Buy does not sell iFly anymore. Thanks for the tip on WalMart USA @Mickey&JoshNut  I will look there for more


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Mickey&JoshNut, do you have the hard or soft sided piece?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Mickey&JoshNut, do you have the hard or soft sided piece?



Ours are all soft sided...here is a link to ones we have.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/iFLY-Softside-Luggage-Accent-28-Black-and-Green/50163604


----------



## Pumpkin1172

alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness, my hubby just got this email from Sobeys My Offers.
> We just started him with his own card for the times when we think we can do more than one offer. He has been doing great and is up to 672 Air Miles but they sent this little bit of awesomeness!


Well I'm hoping for a Blue Friday before the end of the year.  I'm just waiting for a couple of shops from Shop the block to post and our Am from using our bmo cc...then I will only need around 300 AM to get to onyx again this year.  I have two more days of work at the day job...I work both Sat and Sun at the second job...then I will sit down and hopefully be able to do some surveys for a few miles...but I'm scrambling to get enough to hit the magical 6000 Am.  Crossing my fingers I can pull it off.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> I'm only watching 2 offers that still need to be posted both are Rexall. One is flu shot email and the other was a 3 day promo in November for using Cash Miles. Other than that everything has posted.



Still missing both of those as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

I will be stocking up on chips at Sobeys (buy 9 bags, get 95 AM), I am sure I could get them cheaper elsewhere but I want the airmiles. And kiddo will be super happy lol. 

Oh, the Rexall flu shot points, I haven't seen those yet either. I wasn't sure when they are supposed to post.


----------



## ElCray

Both my husband and I received a threshold spend offer in MyOffers this week - spend $175 get 150 AMs. It would stack with the 150 AMs offer this weekend. That's way too many groceries tho! Sigh...


----------



## bababear_50

Dec 18- Dec 22


This was an email re Foodland I got.
I looked through the Foodland Flyer and don't see it and also it's not under my personal offers either.
I wonder if I could use this offer at Sobeys? Does anyone know?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey all so I finally went back and hug all my purchases figured out for Xmas in July and got Jillian via website chat and boom like that she fixed the staples shop and credited me the 500 ( even tho they gave me 50 airmiles a few weeks back ) so all good and already posted . 
thanks to all who helped . Hugs to all I’ll catch up soon
Ohh your luggage story remind and when big kid and I went to Cali we night a suitcase carryon wheeled at tj maxx it was on clearance we saw nothing wrong with it it was very clean in great condition . When we were packing up ...kid puts his hand in front pocket and a boarding pass .. someone had flown within cali with our suitcase . I searched them on fb I was bored and there was a picture of him with her hugging at an airport and you could see the suitcase .
Hugs 
T


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Metro post some Airmiles PLEASE!!!!
Nothing since Nov 27th..

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

That's weird Mel. I've had normal postings from them all month. Were they all at the same store?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> That's weird Mel. I've had normal postings from them all month. Were they all at the same store?



Yep all the same store.
Maybe I'll give chat a try if they don't post soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> I'm only watching 2 offers that still need to be posted both are Rexall. One is flu shot email and the other was a 3 day promo in November for using Cash Miles. Other than that everything has posted.


I did the Rexall in November use 95 airmiles and get 50 bonus air miles for all 3 days and only received 100 bonus air miles for 1 and 2 November 2019.   I am missing the 50 bonus air miles for one day.  The last day of the promo Sunday, 3 November 2019.  Is this the day you are missing or different days?


----------



## ottawamom

I'm missing all three days.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Dec 18- Dec 22
> View attachment 459550
> 
> This was an email re Foodland I got.
> I looked through the Foodland Flyer and don't see it and also it's not under my personal offers either.
> I wonder if I could use this offer at Sobeys? Does anyone know?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I have this offer in my Sobeys email.  It isn’t in my personal offers and not in the Sobeys flyer either.


----------



## mort1331

I never shop at metro. But for stb bought ribs. They post the next week...call them Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*regarding metro posting of miles ... short answer ? They SUCK!!! If you shop throughout the week and make a bunch of little transactions that don't earn you any miles because they're under $20 but you spend enough during the course of the week to get to a cumulative total over the $20 those miles will post perfectly,  the same time frame as all the other grocery stores.  However,  for your actual shopping that does earn you miles that appear on your receipt?!?! Not so much because apparently it's up to the individual store to submit and they do it in batches.  Our store is terrible,  we shop there every single week and the most recent posting is from November 24th! I'm expecting to see a bunch post in the next couple of days,  I'll suddenly see a jump in my balance and scroll back to find as many as 5 from metro,  irks me!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Donald - my hero  have you received an Amex statement since the changes have occurred?  
I just got mine and the $400/month that I spend on Presto doesn’t count under the 1/$5.  I’m disappointed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> @Donald - my hero  have you received an Amex statement since the changes have occurred?
> I just got mine and the $400/month that I spend on Presto doesn’t count under the 1/$5.  I’m disappointed.


*YES and i was annoyed that the hundreds I've paid to Greyhound didn't count but i thought it was because it says "transit (such as local commuter transportation  " and Greyhound is "semi" national -- at least before it got slashed! I figured for sure Presto would be included. I think I might need to track this down on Monday.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES and i was annoyed that the hundreds I've paid to Greyhound didn't count but i thought it was because it says "transit (such as local commuter transportation  " and Greyhound is "semi" national -- at least before it got slashed! I figured for sure Presto would be included. I think I might need to track this down on Monday.*


Presto covers several local transit systems so it should be included.  Most of the money I spend is for GO but some is TTC and my cards are also linked to our local bus service.

My stars...I haven’t really looked at the monthly cost until tonight.  I’m spending over $500 a month just for DD to commute to school.  Then add in the car we bought her to get to the GO bus plus the insurance and gas for that car.


----------



## ottawamom

Holly molly, that is a crazy amount of money just to get where you have to go. I thought the bus passes here in Ottawa were bad (guess I need to rethink that one).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yep....my estimate is around $900/month.  To think I fussed about renting her an off campus room for $605.  She’s going to live at school again next year  but I imagine it’s still going to be around $900. However I doubt she will give up the car.


----------



## osully

Got my year in review email today. 

8819 miles earned (I've been slacking in comparison to 2017 & 2018!)

Earned Onyx for another year   

Flew to Orlando using dream miles. Also stayed 9 nights in a hotel on dream miles so it's funny they don't show that! 

Used 5130 cash miles to redeem for $540 worth at partners. 

BMO Sobeys MC was my top earning source.

Earned 105 miles at AirMilesShops (not worth the hassle LOL) via Amazon, Indigo, and H&M. 

Top miles partners are Sobeys, Shell, and Rexall (funny since I stopped shopping at Sobeys and Rexall about 1/4 into the year!)

Since joining in 2009 I've earned 52,598 miles. Would really love to see how many some of you have earned all time!!


----------



## ottawamom

I also just received my Airmiles year in revue. It is very inaccurate. My earn this year to date is 1675AM off what I know I've earned and what is showing in my ONYX status. Take the information as fun reading but not an accurate account of what you've done this year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I got my email, and as part of it I got the "set your goal for next year" thing.  I can't set my goal for Universal tickets, but people that got this "fast track" thing last year, did it really matter what you set your goal to?


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Since joining in 2009 I've earned 52,598 miles. Would really love to see how many some of you have earned all time!!



Since I got serious about collecting in September 2015 I have collected 117,006AM on my account. I got DH and DS and DS into it in the last few years and their total is 38,989AM (on three accounts).


----------



## marchingstar

My year in review:

It was a slower year than usual. I earned just shy of 10,000 miles.

I’ve been collecting for almost 15 years, but only really seriously collecting for about 4 or 5. Altogether I’ve earned 50,000 miles.

Plus I got my wife collecting this year (finally!!). She’s at 1500, which is pretty great for a month or so of collecting.


----------



## tinkerone

I decided that I would go ahead and purchase $250 in Disney gift cards to complete my STB BMO MC offer for spend $700 get 100 miles.  I had thought about it and wondered if it was really worth the bother for what equates to $5 in AM's but then thought, since I will be going anyways and have money set aside, I might as well bite the bullet.

Went to Metro and grabbed 3 gc's, went to cashier, told her please apply $100 to two of them and $50 to the other one.  I also had two cans of juice (.88 cents each).  She rang it all in, scanned my AM's card and asked if I wanted to redeem any of my AM cash points.  She told me I had $110.  I said sure, I could use $100, fully expecting her to say 'oh, sorry, can't do that on gc's'.  In stead she rang it though and I paid for the other $150 with BMO MC.  
Obviously she made an error with that but i didn't expect it to take.  Yeah me!

Now, once I got into my car I realized that I had needed to pay for the $250 with my MC to meet my goal so out of the car I get and go purchase $100 more.  Silly me!!


----------



## damo

Since I joined in 2003, I've earned 74,891 AMs.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been a collector since 1998... and have earned 37,933 total over that time. I'm sure the majority is over the past couple years since I have not been Onyx very long. 7702 this year, most in February. Which I think is when Shop the block or Megamiles posted? Any way! I'll keep plugging along  I set up a flight as my goal, to/from Fort Lauderdale for a cruise. I'm not sure what that will get me but it's nice to have a goal


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I decided that I would go ahead and purchase $250 in Disney gift cards to complete my STB BMO MC offer for spend $700 get 100 miles.  I had thought about it and wondered if it was really worth the bother for what equates to $5 in AM's but then thought, since I will be going anyways and have money set aside, I might as well bite the bullet.
> 
> Went to Metro and grabbed 3 gc's, went to cashier, told her please apply $100 to two of them and $50 to the other one.  I also had two cans of juice (.88 cents each).  She rang it all in, scanned my AM's card and asked if I wanted to redeem any of my AM cash points.  She told me I had $110.  I said sure, I could use $100, fully expecting her to say 'oh, sorry, can't do that on gc's'.  In stead she rang it though and I paid for the other $150 with BMO MC.
> Obviously she made an error with that but i didn't expect it to take.  Yeah me!
> 
> Now, once I got into my car I realized that I had needed to pay for the $250 with my MC to meet my goal so out of the car I get and go purchase $100 more.  Silly me!!



Ah hon so sorry,,,I kind of made the same mistake...
I got a spend $350.00 by Dec 27th at Sobeys from BMO and get 220 Airmiles so I did but forgot to hit the Opt in button ........................................ I'd already done the shop and spent $350.00 in Gift Cards.

So a few days I got a someone to rent my studio at Old Key West for Jan. because I can't go....
I took the funds deposited them into the bank and went to Sobeys this morning and made the $350.00 Disney Gift Cards (saving for next years DVC Dues) spend using my BMO Mastercard. Whew!!!
The things we do for Airmiles.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

We've come a long way together​


You've been a Collector since 1998 and collected a grand total of​


103125 Miles*​
Of those Miles, 67436 were Dream Miles
and 35689 were Cash Miles.
**Almost enough to buy that Smeg refrigerator**lol.
Now Airmiles where are the 1 Airmiles special deals we Onyx collectors used to get?
I haven't seen one in awhile,,and all the Perks seem to be gone toooo!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

I’ve been a collector since 1994 and have collected 122,894 AM in that time. 
That’s covered flights for 4 trips to Disneyland (including upcoming 2020 trip) and 2 trips to Toronto (we’re in BC), a couple of car rentals, most of our Disneyland tickets for the above 4 trips and many hotel stays.

I’ve definitely gotten better at collecting the last few years following this board thanks to all of you.  My “last 30 days” right now is over 2000 AM. This is the first year I held off on online shopping for the Black Friday week multipliers, made a big difference especially while also working the Safeway bonuses and the STB offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's our summary
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> So I got my email, and as part of it I got the "set your goal for next year" thing.  I can't set my goal for Universal tickets, but people that got this "fast track" thing last year, did it really matter what you set your goal to?


*I really don't think it matters much -- and after the first 2 "fast track" offers i didn't even try because they were more trouble than they were worth .. one would have meant I needed to spend close to $200 at sponsors we don't shop at!*


----------



## tinkerone

I'll play.  Here's a round up of my AM's program.  I was surprised that I have been a collector since 1992 however as I was employed by BMO and we were a main sponsor at the time, it makes sense.                                                                        ​

We've come a long way together​



You've been a Collector since *1992* and collected a grand total of​


103547 Miles*​


Of those Miles, *90222* were Dream Miles
and *13325* were Cash Miles.​


That's enough for *60 Bluetooth headphones***
and *$1410* towards your purchases.​

​


----------



## bababear_50

Just Sharing
My present from the Kindergarten class,,, A Mickey Topiary!!! 






Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

That topiary is adorable! 
How thoughtful, they must really love you Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just Sharing
> My present from the Kindergarten class,,, A Mickey Topiary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Is it real or artificial? I want one of those. Too cute!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Is it real or artificial? I want one of those. Too cute!


Hi Hon
It is artificial and I think Lowes might carry it. (see below).
Hugs
Mel

https://www.lowes.ca/product/artifi...d38Ihs0DeZ8QhwrOv-kaAmepEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## stovjeni

Thanks for all your tips!  Just started collecting seriously in May.  


Did you know that in 2019 you got a total of​

10599​

You've been a Collector since 2002 and collected a grand total of 11563 Dream Miles


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> It is artificial and I think Lowes might carry it. (see below).
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/artifi...d38Ihs0DeZ8QhwrOv-kaAmepEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks, that might have to be next years purchase!


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Just Sharing
> My present from the Kindergarten class,,, A Mickey Topiary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, just bought one last week
> 
> I did ok yesterday spent $144 at foodland ended up with just over 200 airmiles . I used the coupons on the last bags buy 3 get 12 pack pop free so for $24 9 bags of chips 3 cases pop and 95 am.
> I bought My turkey at first time in years I haven’t ordered one from farm boy pre cooked and littlest has shared his strep/ cold with me and I am down and out I’ve gotten out of bed to pee only . Had 3 popsicles . Big kid at work. DD has had boys all day I’m sure downstairs is a write off I wanted to bake today I have wrapping to do, uggh so much to do.
> im supposed to work tomorrow and half day Tuesday I don’t  know.. see how I am in the morning but I’m way behind


----------



## ottawamom

@TammyLynn33 , Farm Boy can be your friend with your Christmas baking also. They have an amazing Turtle cookie (my DS's love them). Lots of other great baking. You can always bake after the 25th. The kids won't mind so long as it gets done on their holiday. 

Wrapping, gift bags can be your friend this year. Spend your time thinking about how you can switch things up this year to make it a little easier on you. Next year you can go back to the standard traditions.


----------



## bababear_50

Some relaxing two days before Christmas music....
Merry Christmas
Happy New Year
Hugs to everyone!!
Now get out there and get those last minute airmiles,,lol.
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think this might be the first year in a long time that I won't be wrapping gifts on Christmas Eve!  DD11 and I did them yesterday and I did all of hers once she retreated to her electronic device(s).  Ironically, it is also the first year of her not believing in Santa.


----------



## dancin Disney style

My numbers for this year are a touch off.  It says I've collected 12,999 but my Onyx status number is approx. 1100 higher.   I feel like a light weight compared to most of you.  However, my DD's account which I also collect on (she carries the card from my account) I've also collected 4837.  So between the two I'm only approx. 250 miles short of beating my best ever year.  

My lifetime number is 90994 since 1992.  In a way it seems like that should be higher....I've got 28,000 miles sitting in my account right now and I haven't paid for  WDW park tickets since 2006.  I've also redeemed for car rentals, party tickets and hotels.....all WDW related.  Also, redeemed for local stuff.....Ripleys, CNE, Cineplex, Starbucks and restaurants


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think this might be the first year in a long time that I won't be wrapping gifts on Christmas Eve!  DD11 and I did them yesterday and I did all of hers once she retreated to her electronic device(s).  Ironically, it is also the first year of her not believing in Santa.


It's sad when they no longer believe but very freeing.  I couldn't wait to be able to prepare everything prior to the 24th at 11pm but I had been doing it for 15 years at that point.  LOL....my youngest full on confronted me about Santa when she was  6.  She demanded the truth.  I told her and she was jumping up and down screaming... I knew it, I knew it.  Now at the age of 20 she claims I ruined it for her.


----------



## AngelDisney

I tried so hard to keep DD believing in Santa and the spirit of Christmas, but her closed cousins kept ruining it by telling her it’s just your dad and mom. I still remember the joy in her eyes when she found the specially wrapped in HoHoHo tissue paper present from Santa among all the other gifts and the reply from her letter to Santa from the North Pole. Now she is all grown up and laughs about it, but deep down I think she misses that fun in a way and the feeling of being special. Now, I would just tell her to get something she likes as a present from us as life gets busier.


----------



## isabellea

It's the first year my oldest (10yo) doesn't believe. She stopped believing in the tooth fairy, Easter bunny, etc. a few years ago when she blankly asked me to answer by yes or no to questions 'Do the tooth fairy exists?'. But I think she was in denial for Santa since she never asked directly until this summer. I refuse to lie to my kids but when asked if I believe in Santa, I always diverted the answer to them or said I believe in Christmas magic (I do believe in Christmas magic). My youngest is starting to have serious doubts about the Elf on the Shelf and Santa because of a friend in her class so I'm assuming this year is our last with a believer in the house. Luckily, my oldest is really good at helping us making it magical for my 7 yo.


----------



## tinkerone

My Christmas story?  My MIL had a baby a year before I married.  I had a baby just after my first anniversary.  Both were boys so they became very close.  The problem came because MIL is Jehovah witness and does not believe in Christmas and my family is rich in Christmas traditions.  There was discussion about what we would do as there were often sleep overs for the boys.  Lots of "I don't want Mike to be told there is a Santa or Christmas" and "I don't want Chris to be told there's no such thing".  We ended up agreeing that neither of us would tell either boy our believes and they would be told that that was what we wished for our families.  
It all sounded good but when poor Mike was old enough to know what was happening he wondered why Chris got all these gifts and he got nothing, it didn't feel fair to him and he was very disappointed.  It made Chris very sad as well.  The very next year MIL came up with 'Surprise Day'.  Surprised Day came on Boxing day and Mike got lots of wrapped gifts (not in Christmas paper).  Mike was happy, Chris felt better because Mike had some sort of unnamed Secret Santa and I was relived that the whole thing seemed put to rest.  
It's very hard when the believes do not line up.  Trying to find common ground can be ...….interesting.  
BTW, hubby loves Christmas.  I make sure he has lots of little presents under the tree which makes him very happy.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm Santa....
Well when my three started asking questions I said "If you believe you receive" 
Funny they are in their early 30's now and they still BELIEVE!








Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah Sobeys
They just popped a spend $15.00 get 15 airmiles into my get offers....wasn't there yesterday.




15
BONUS MILES
3
Days Left




Load
Buy $15
Fresh Produce.









I have to pick up mushrooms,peppers,green onions,etc so this is a good offer for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm Santa....
> Well when my three started asking questions I said "If you believe you receive"
> Funny they are in their early 30's now and they still BELIEVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Mine never asked.  I think they always knew but didn't want confirmation.


----------



## bbangel

I had just turned 5 (the beginning of December) and was annoyed that my older sister (6) wanted me to stay up late to try and catch Santa in the act. I said you know it is just dad right and she freaked out on me. I never told my parents I didn't believe because a cousin had done that (he was a few years older) and had got nothing in his stocking. I didn't want to miss out lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was still going to wrap a few gifts from Santa for her, but I messed up by using the same paper as I did for others (which she wrapped).  So now those gifts will be "From Santa" with the same paper as her 23YO brother LOL  Oh well. She likely won't even care once she's gets into it all.


----------



## hdrolfe

My kiddo still believes, he just turned 10. Though he questions me all the time on it, and watched for my reaction. It is actually a  little frustrating, he knows I can't afford to get him some of the things he wants (laptop, gaming computer, etc) so he says he will ask Santa for them. I have remembered to move the elf every night, but I am hoping this is the last year. Santa doesn't wrap presents here and he has fewer than usual from Santa this year, because Santa brings toys, not electronic devices. And he is apparently too old for toys. Any way. For me, I was told in kindergarten but some other child in the class who stood up and told us all, there were some mad parents! I still got gifts though so I guess it didn't matter too much


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm kinda scared to see how many miles I earned this month on my BMO MC World Elite card...so much spending action and then returns, rinse and repeat.

I just can't wait until January kicks in and I go into a spending hiatus for a while.


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> My kiddo still believes, he just turned 10. Though he questions me all the time on it, and watched for my reaction. It is actually a  little frustrating, he knows I can't afford to get him some of the things he wants (laptop, gaming computer, etc) so he says he will ask Santa for them. I have remembered to move the elf every night, but I am hoping this is the last year. Santa doesn't wrap presents here and he has fewer than usual from Santa this year, because Santa brings toys, not electronic devices. And he is apparently too old for toys. Any way. For me, I was told in kindergarten but some other child in the class who stood up and told us all, there were some mad parents! I still got gifts though so I guess it didn't matter too much



My kids only receive 3 gifts here. One from us that is usually an activity or trip (they received our New Year trip to WDW as their big gift from us last year), one from Santa and one from their sister. They get enough from their grand-parents so no need for more! Budget is tighter this year but usually they don't care and luckily no electronic requests yet. Even from my 10yo who asked for Playmobil and American Girls stuff. I'll be sad when all they want are gift cards and money.


----------



## Crysten82

Can anyone speculate if airmile shops has a multiplyer for Boxing Day??? I forgot to order a few things on Black Friday and was hoping to catch another x10 or more.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My BMO Amazon Black Friday (100 miles) posted to my account! I posted this in the STB forum as well in case anyone used it for their AM Shops coupon as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Clearly I’m the Debbie downer in this group.  I was not the least bit sad when my youngest no longer believed in Santa.  Can’t remember when my oldest figured it out but most likely it went unnoticed because of her sister and 2 younger cousins that are all within 4 years of each other.  My oldest is more the type to have never admitted she knew about Santa. She would think she wouldn’t get the good gifts anymore. We always gave our kids exactly what they asked Santa for....sometimes causing Jingle All the Way type situations.


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly upcoming flyers Dec 26 -Jan 1st
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1343457
Fresh Co Ont
For those wanting to use their Sobeys Gift Cards at
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10013/1343447
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1343471
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1343475
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1343736
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Rexall flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-on-flyer-december-27-to-january-2Better view
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1342813

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

4 Metro Shops finally posted for me YEAH!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Someone posted about Boxing week sales on Airmiles shop
Airmiles shop site wide Boxing week


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html3 Evian or Smart waters are back for 10 bonus airmiles at Shell.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I bought the bulletin and bought my kid a new MacBook fir second semester and college next year with the 10x airmiles .. So that was a nice little bonus yesterday.  I wish college of nurses was  on airmiles shops lol $305 this year when I first graduated I complained about $110 a year ( and we pay for separate liability insurance sigh ) 
I did receive my one 7 day Disney pass dec 24 by fed ex too. Incredibly fast .  So I put it in the safety deposit box for now . 
Christmas was lovely but now it’s giant in deal with the ex . He didn’t communicate hai wishes at all for visitation and now expects to  just take the boys Sunday to Friday to the USA .The first time he had them he didn’t bring them back as ordered so I’m not allowing them to go this time . It’s going to be hell and I assume he will call the cops ( who won’t get involved in a custody dispute ) I just wish we both could be adults be clearly we can’t . He was ordered not to discuss the divorce the marriage online and he was making fun of it again last week in twitter to his 90k followers it’s humiliating. uggh so glad he’s my ex but ones ex can still make ones life miserable 
Off to work . Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## ottawamom

Just wanted to mention that AM chat is being particularly helpful clearing up some outstanding items in my AM account this morning. Did one for me and DH did one for himself. I'll get DS to go on and clear up his account when he gets home. It's nice to start a new year off fresh.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links have been updated -- the Duck seems to have lost all track of time, so better late than never 

I can't believe that this is the last week of not only the year but also the decade AND worse than that it's the end of the SECOND decade, where has the time gone?!?!?!?!*


----------



## ElCray

Just wanted to mention that I live chatted with an AM agent this morning who posted the full missing miles transactions from my airmilesshops purchases during the Halloween promotion.

I asked about my completely missing Black Friday purchases and she asked me to come back in 90 days, which would be in early March. I asked if I could come back earlier if the Shop the Block bonus posts in early February and this issue is still outstanding, and she said, "Absolutely."

I also called the Sobeys "My Offers" number. On Christmas Eve I bought lobsters as this is a tradition for my family. Later that day I noticed a "Spend $160 get 140 AMs" offer had posted AFTER my shop but was valid on Dec 24th. She was very happy to post those miles for me along with the $15 for 15 AMs in produce. She encouraged me to call any time that happens because they "are more than happy to push those through".


----------



## ottawamom

Good thing to know. That has happened to me on more than one occasion over the years. I will definitely call them next time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I asked about my completely missing Black Friday purchases and she asked me to come back in 90 days, which would be in early March. I asked if I could come back earlier if the Shop the Block bonus posts in early February and this issue is still outstanding, and she said, "Absolutely."


*I'm curious as to why she quoted you 90 days when the timeline for online shopping is 60 for base and 75 for bonus - direct from the website:

*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm kinda scared to see how many miles I earned this month on my BMO MC World Elite card...so much spending action and then returns, rinse and repeat.
> 
> I just can't wait until January kicks in and I go into a spending hiatus for a while.


I earned 1100 on my December statement.  .  But we had renos, which the supplies went on the MC, and my daughter's 2nd tuition installment.  We will be on a spending hiatus as well!


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I earned 1100 on my December statement.  .  But we had renos, which the supplies went on the MC, and my daughter's 2nd tuition installment.  We will be on a spending hiatus as well!



This is me ,, just reviewing my Budget for next year 2020 and making some decisions,,
I cancelled out all but two credit cards,,,,still not sure which one I want to keep or get rid of.
Making TFSA a priority this year!
Holding off painting and re carpeting two bedrooms till next summer.
My townhome Condominium maintenance fee is going up 48% over the next 3 years!!!,,,This was a unforseen budget buster.
2020 will be a challenge but I am up for it..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...I was hoping for a Blue Friday this week...sadly, that is not the case.  I need around 300 AM to get to onyx for this year...and I just don't think I will be able to hit that with the partners here  I'm still waiting for some AM to post from last week at Safeway...but it is still not enough to get me over the threshold. OH well...I'll be able to focus on collecting again all year and I will make it to Onyx again next year  I do better with the optimum program...but I was really hoping to be able to hold onto my onyx status.  OH well...I'll just keep plugging away at collecting


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was pleasantly surprised at my mastercard balance ( I bravely logged in today to check the damage).  I put a large chunk of money on it just days before my statement was going to close, so that obviously helped as I didn't accrue any interest. I still have a nice sum I need to pay off, but it can be done over the next two months.  I'll take it as a win! LOL


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> This is me ,, just reviewing my Budget for next year 2020 and making some decisions,,
> I cancelled out all but two credit cards,,,,still not sure which one I want to keep or get rid of.
> Making TFSA a priority this year!
> Holding off painting and re carpeting two bedrooms till next summer.
> My townhome Condominium maintenance fee is going up 48% over the next 3 years!!!,,,This was a unforseen budget buster.
> 2020 will be a challenge but I am up for it..
> Hugs
> Mel


Wow! 48%! That's insane! You are up for anything, Mel!


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm curious as to why she quoted you 90 days when the timeline for online shopping is 60 for base and 75 for bonus - direct from the website:
> 
> View attachment 460808*


She said that certain promos have different timelines, including the Black Friday one... Maybe she was wrong. 

I got her to look at the Halloween one by saying it was 60 days for the base miles and the base miles hadn't posted.


----------



## mort1331

OT, Hoping someone on here remembers, because I sure cant. 
Picking up 3 adult 5day passes with AM, just submitted for 2 now. Need a few more points for last one. If I link one of my other tickets, so I can book FP. When I have my 3rd, can I switch out the tickets, and not loose my FP. The ticket that would be the place holder is a non expire, so dont really want to use it if I dont have to. I will have the points in time before I travel and time for AM to get it to us.
Hope that is sorta clear.
Thanks


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> OT, Hoping someone on here remembers, because I sure cant.
> Picking up 3 adult 5day passes with AM, just submitted for 2 now. Need a few more points for last one. If I link one of my other tickets, so I can book FP. When I have my 3rd, can I switch out the tickets, and not loose my FP. The ticket that would be the place holder is a non expire, so dont really want to use it if I dont have to. I will have the points in time before I travel and time for AM to get it to us.
> Hope that is sorta clear.
> Thanks


I wouldn’t risk adding a non expire ticket that you do not intending to use  to MDE.  You can’t remove it once it’s there and then you have to have a CM prioritize the ticket you will actually be using....then cross your fingers that they have done it right.

I know you can add phantom people to your friend/family list and then transfer that ticket to them later but I’m not 100% up on how to go about that.  IMO, tickets are too valuable to mess around with that way but people do it.


----------



## AngelDisney

I was able to switch the tickets in 2017, but I am not sure about now as MDE has many changes and updates since then. Maybe you should try to ask your questions in the Theme Park forums.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh so I bought the kid a MacBook through airmiles shops and staples same thing it shows up yesterday as 1/40 not1/20 I call and they tell me I never shipped through airmiles shops all year ?? Wth 
Anyways she says she will take my word for it and adds complimentary miles to equal the difference and 25 extra for any inconvenience 
My head hurts every time I shop staples


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Uggh so I bought the kid a MacBook through airmiles shops and staples same thing it shows up yesterday as 1/40 not1/20 I call and they tell me I never shipped through airmiles shops all year ?? Wth
> Anyways she says she will take my word for it and adds complimentary miles to equal the difference and 25 extra for any inconvenience
> My head hurts every time I shop staples


Had the same thing happen with the iPad I ordered for my son. Only got miles for 1:$40. I haven’t called, not sure it’s worth it. I made 4 purchases on AirMiles shops over $100 this STB season and not one has posted correctly!


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Had the same thing happen with the iPad I ordered for my son. Only got miles for 1:$40. I haven’t called, not sure it’s worth it. I made 4 purchases on AirMiles shops over $100 this STB season and not one has posted correctly!



Hi Cari & TammyLynn
I think I am definitely out for using the Airmiles shop online,,just too many problems with it.
I've given it a try a few times and either the order splits or improper airmiles post.
I haven't found Airmiles Chat helpful at all,,, but I know people that use Facebook get half decent results when making inquiries.
Best wishes to you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> I earned 1100 on my December statement.  .  But we had renos, which the supplies went on the MC, and my daughter's 2nd tuition installment.  We will be on a spending hiatus as well!


I'm jealous.....I can't pay my DD's tuition with my CC.  Her school only allows bank transfer.  I got my AM Mastercard when my oldest started post secondary because they took Visa/MC.  This time around I'm paying twice as much (sometimes more) and can't earn a single AM on it 

@Donald - my hero did you investigate the Amex--Presto thing?  I just paid my bill this morning and reaslized that I forgot all about that.

On the upside of AM....I just did a chat to get some missing miles from an online purchase from that mountain climber game thing.  I was only due 15 miles and somehow Linda gave me 70


----------



## CanadianKrista

dancin Disney style said:


> IOn the upside of AM....I just did a chat to get some missing miles from an online purchase from that mountain climber game thing.  I was only due 15 miles and somehow Linda gave me 70



Did anyone get their miles for that thing?  I just went back and checked, and we did three orders with a 5x, and the 5x did not ever show up.


----------



## Tinetine

CanadianKrista said:


> Did anyone get their miles for that thing?  I just went back and checked, and we did three orders with a 5x, and the 5x did not ever show up.


I didn't even get the base miles for our mountain of miles purchase from Indigo, I went on Facebook to get them credited. Last 3 AirMiles shops have not posted.


----------



## damo

I had lots of problems with Chrome and the airmilesshops.  I started using Safari for those purchases and they have posted fine.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> I had lots of problems with Chrome and the airmilesshops.  I started using Safari for those purchases and they have posted fine.


*Wow, you'd think with the Chrome extension it would be working better now -- i like that i can make sure that I've at least remembered to log in first. Doesn't surprise me in the least though they SUCK at this portion of the programme!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had to chase after my Mountain of Miles offer as well.  Nike never did correct my miles earned once I returned half the order, so I got 7x the miles on $320 versus $160!


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles email I just got
Redtag.ca


Would you like a little wind in your hair, Melanie?
Well, good news! You can now use Miles, your credit card or both to book cruises. Better still, you’ll get Miles on your total eligible booking before taxes and fees.

Get top deals from cruiselines such as:

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

ok so I am 710am short for my last ticket for march break. With 60days fast approaching, I know they are coming with the |STB, but not in time. Do I bite the bullet and transfer from 2nd acount which will cost me 105 plus hst. I think so small price to pay for 5 day ticket and know its on time.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> ok so I am 710am short for my last ticket for march break. With 60days fast approaching, I know they are coming with the |STB, but not in time. Do I bite the bullet and transfer from 2nd acount which will cost me 105 plus hst. I think so small price to pay for 5 day ticket and know its on time.



For peace of mind I would just bite the bullet and do it,,,March is so busy and you are going to appreciate making those FP+.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

whoops just made major mistake. showed my wife that the dyson hair dryer is the same as a 5 day park pass. She has big thick greek hair and  only NOW is she going to start taking my AM collecting serious. What have I done.


----------



## bababear_50

So I wonder if this will be open by March Break? Disney Springs
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/m-ms-orlando-store-coming-to-disney-springs/


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> whoops just made major mistake. showed my wife that the dyson hair dryer is the same as a 5 day park pass. She has big thick greek hair and  only NOW is she going to start taking my AM collecting serious. What have I done.


If you earn optimum points, it’s better to get it from there during big redemption events.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@mort1331, my SIL was able to get miles transferred from her DH's account for free.  They didn't charge her one penny. It's definitely worth to ask if they will do it for no charge.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm jealous.....I can't pay my DD's tuition with my CC.  Her school only allows bank transfer.  I got my AM Mastercard when my oldest started post secondary because they took Visa/MC.  This time around I'm paying twice as much (sometimes more) and can't earn a single AM on it
> 
> @Donald - my hero did you investigate the Amex--Presto thing?  I just paid my bill this morning and reaslized that I forgot all about that.
> 
> On the upside of AM....I just did a chat to get some missing miles from an online purchase from that mountain climber game thing.  I was only due 15 miles and somehow Linda gave me 70


*Didn't want to you to think I'm ignoring you .. just haven't gotten around to deciding who i should be bugging about this?! We just booked our airport shuttle and charged that to the AMEX and I sure hope that is considered "eligible transit" but not holding out any hope for that!

I'll see if i can find time in my day tomorrow to chase it down before everyone shutters for the year!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Didn't want to you to think I'm ignoring you .. just haven't gotten around to deciding who i should be bugging about this?! We just booked our airport shuttle and charged that to the AMEX and I sure hope that is considered "eligible transit" but not holding out any hope for that!
> 
> I'll see if i can find time in my day tomorrow to chase it down before everyone shutters for the year!*


LOL...I've had a few days off of work and feel like I need to go back just so that I can stop running around.  Since Christmas I've spent 1 day at home relaxing.  I appreciate you taking this task on.  I wouldn't have a clue who to call and would have to get DH do it anyway as he's the primary on the card.  Having him call would get us no where.

Bought a new washer and dryer yesterday from Lowes.  It was sort of a spur of the moment purchase.  I did about 3 minutes research while I was standing in the store.  Made my choice mainly from the advice of the store staff.  So let's hope I made a good choice.  I think between my Amex and the Lowes 5X miles I will earn 418 AM.   I love Lowes.....they are delivering on Friday, setting it up and taking away my old ones for recycling.  All being done for FREE!  Also, I bought 2 yrs ext warranty which I never do but the salesman told me that I can have them come right before the warranty ends to give the machines a 'tune up' and they will give it the once over and change out belts (or something) AND it covers absolutely everything.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When should we typically see new WDW tickets on the website for 2020 travel? Current ones are only good until today.  I'm hoping that they keep the 3-day tickets on there as that is all we will need for our Dec 2020.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> When should we typically see new WDW tickets on the website for 2020 travel? Current ones are only good until today.  I'm hoping that they keep the 3-day tickets on there as that is all we will need for our Dec 2020.


If they go up, you might be better off just getting the 5 day Canadian ones.  Unless you're planning to upgrade?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

momof2gr8kids said:


> If they go up, you might be better off just getting the 5 day Canadian ones.  Unless you're planning to upgrade?



Hmm true. Even if we decide to do a couple of half days.


----------



## osully

Woohoo excited to see the Cruise package booking on the AM site!! Don’t have a child yet but I like to search with a 5 year old to brace myself for how much this will cost in a few years when we plan to go to WDW or DCL Cruise again!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@dancin Disney style I just did a Facebook chat (prefer this because i can keep doing other things and I'll get a notifcation when they respond unlike their online chat that disconnects if you switch to another tab!)  to try and track down those bonus miles that seem to be lost in transit (see what i did there  ) and here's the results*
*First response had me  guess i got connected to a by-the-book agent

I pointed out that this has nothing to do with the timeline and my miles are posting quickly, just not correctly. She was gone for a very long time (close to an hour!) so i guess she really did do some serious digging. Not surprised by the answer but like you, hubby's the main card holder so this will wait until next week, he's up to his ears in year-end book keeping!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Don't forget that you have until 11:59:59 EST to snag a copy of your 2019 statement! Try not to pout too much when you look at your Gold/ONYX status tomorrow morning, it will be sad!

Go to your transaction page and toggle to View statements from the last 12 months
Then hit Print this page and save it to a PDF (unless you want to hang onto a massive pile of paper - - mine is 20 pages long!)*


----------



## bbangel

Thank you for the reminder, just went in and did that. Mine is only 11 pages lol. I also went ahead and ordered my Disneyland ticket. Have to wait on the Universal ticket until the expiry date is extended. Might have time to save up for the flight at least one way too!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Thanks for the reminder   I will have to get hubby to search for his summary in his email, so I don't have any good stats to compare with y'all.
But I did grab our 16-page statement LOL we made ONYX by a few hundred miles, whew!

from my receipts, it looks like only the shopping done by the 27th was calculated for AM.  anybody have their accounts update after that?


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> Woohoo excited to see the Cruise package booking on the AM site!! Don’t have a child yet but I like to search with a 5 year old to brace myself for how much this will cost in a few years when we plan to go to WDW or DCL Cruise again!



They get expensive fast! We’re taking our last trip with “free” airfare in a couple months. I think we’ll get one more in with “free” admission to the parks before our kiddo turns 3.

Then the next jump is 9, when they graduate to disney adult. It’s an expensive family interest!! But such a fun one too.


----------



## cari12

osully said:


> Woohoo excited to see the Cruise package booking on the AM site!! Don’t have a child yet but I like to search with a 5 year old to brace myself for how much this will cost in a few years when we plan to go to WDW or DCL Cruise again!



Me too. We’ve been thinking about a Disney Alaska cruise for a few years but the price is too much (and we don’t even have to fly to get to it)! The option of doing half AM and half cash looks interesting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> Thanks for the reminder   I will have to get hubby to search for his summary in his email, so I don't have any good stats to compare with y'all.
> But I did grab our 16-page statement LOL we made ONYX by a few hundred miles, whew!
> 
> from my receipts, it looks like only the shopping done by the 27th was calculated for AM.  anybody have their accounts update after that?


*YUP! I had a surprise posting yesterday .... our Metro takes FOREVER to submit their totals to AM and while the miles from this actual shopping trip haven't posted yet, this bonus for spending $150 was obviously posted from head office!
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! I had a surprise posting yesterday .... our Metro takes FOREVER to submit their totals to AM and while the miles from this actual shopping trip haven't posted yet, this bonus for spending $150 was obviously posted from head office!
> View attachment 461556*


Oh, is that what that is for.  I couldn't figure out why I had that when I don't shop at metro.  The only time I spent $150 at Metro was when I purchased the gift cards.  I'll have to remember that for the next time they have this sort of offer.  Apparently gc's work.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't forget that you have until 11:59:59 EST to snag a copy of your 2019 statement! Try not to pout too much when you look at your Gold/ONYX status tomorrow morning, it will be sad!
> 
> Go to your transaction page and toggle to View statements from the last 12 months
> Then hit Print this page and save it to a PDF (unless you want to hang onto a massive pile of paper - - mine is 20 pages long!)*



Thanks for the reminder!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Just saved my print-outs for the year. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't forget that you have until 11:59:59 EST to snag a copy of your 2019 statement! Try not to pout too much when you look at your Gold/ONYX status tomorrow morning, it will be sad!
> 
> Go to your transaction page and toggle to View statements from the last 12 months
> Then hit Print this page and save it to a PDF (unless you want to hang onto a massive pile of paper - - mine is 20 pages long!)*


Thank you for the reminder AND the instructions. Saved and filed. Mine was 11 pages for 11 730 AM earned. I'll take that. But now....on to next year without the AMEX Reserve ie. I need to earn my Onyx!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes thank you for the reminder I went in on both mine and my kids . 
Happy New Years everyone xo


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from the movies, saw The Rise of Skywalker. It was so good! 

Happy New Year and Happy Collecting in 2020!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *@dancin Disney style I just did a Facebook chat (prefer this because i can keep doing other things and I'll get a notifcation when they respond unlike their online chat that disconnects if you switch to another tab!)  to try and track down those bonus miles that seem to be lost in transit (see what i did there  ) and here's the results*
> *First response had me  guess i got connected to a by-the-book agent
> View attachment 461512
> I pointed out that this has nothing to do with the timeline and my miles are posting quickly, just not correctly. She was gone for a very long time (close to an hour!) so i guess she really did do some serious digging. Not surprised by the answer but like you, hubby's the main card holder so this will wait until next week, he's up to his ears in year-end book keeping!
> View attachment 461514*


I figured it was going to require a call to Amex.  I just have no idea which department to call.

Happy New Year everyone!   I'm a sucker for punishment and checked my Onyx status this morning.  Low and behold I've earn 1 AM this morning.  Does that count as off and running?  
I had a nice surprise yesterday...Lowes posted 390 miles which was more than I expected.  They used the sub total which was before the government rebate was taken off and also included the warranty purchase.   So that means I will get an additional 140 miles from Amex.    Also, having Lowes post before the end of the year means that I finish up with my best year to date.  My previous best was 18,887 and this year 19,270.  I was surprised because last week I thought I was going  to come in about 200 short of my best year.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1344300Blue Bonus weekly special
Charmin TP & Bounty paper towels
Buy 4x 8.99= 35.96=95 airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1344307
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1343844
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1344305
Happy 2020 Airmile Hunting!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1344300Blue Bonus weekly special
> Charmin TP & Bounty paper towels
> Buy 4x 8.99= 35.96=95 airmiles
> 
> Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1344307
> Metro Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1343844
> Foodland Ontario
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1344305
> Happy 2020 Airmile Hunting!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks! I do need more paper towels and Charmin TP!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Question about insuring flights booked with miles.

We purchased insurance with Airmiles.ca at the time of booking our flights with miles for our last two cruises.  If we don't book the insurance and only rely on our mastercard/private insurance, but we ended up cancelling, would we get ANY compensation for our flights if booked with miles?

Or would we be just out those miles?  Would air miles let us rebook without any crazy penalties?

Any experiences or advice? I hate buying insurance when we have it already, but when we book a year out, anything can happen.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Question about insuring flights booked with miles.
> 
> We purchased insurance with Airmiles.ca at the time of booking our flights with miles for our last two cruises.  If we don't book the insurance and only rely on our mastercard/private insurance, but we ended up cancelling, would we get ANY compensation for our flights if booked with miles?
> 
> Or would we be just out those miles?  Would air miles let us rebook without any crazy penalties?
> 
> Any experiences or advice? I hate buying insurance when we have it already, but when we book a year out, anything can happen.


I had flights booked through AM that we canceled with no penalty.  Now, it was because the airline changed flight times and that would get us to our cruise after it sailed.  Not sure if that made a difference.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone I think if the airline does the change, it's not your fault. 

I suppose I should ask these questions to Manulife reps (air miles insurance peeps).


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Question about insuring flights booked with miles.
> 
> We purchased insurance with Airmiles.ca at the time of booking our flights with miles for our last two cruises.  If we don't book the insurance and only rely on our mastercard/private insurance, but we ended up cancelling, would we get ANY compensation for our flights if booked with miles?
> 
> Or would we be just out those miles?  Would air miles let us rebook without any crazy penalties?
> 
> Any experiences or advice? I hate buying insurance when we have it already, but when we book a year out, anything can happen.



I believe only AirMiles insurance covers the miles. Private/credit card would only cover the $ spent and you’d be out the miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1343503Rexall
Nosh & Co ,  Be Better,  Savvy Home,, Rose & Robin,,KIT
spend $30.00 get 100 airmiles..Fri jan 3-Sun Jan 5 only

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 , Rexall products also.


----------



## accm

Just chatted with airmiles to get my account in order. Got the missing miles for the flu shot alert, the multipliers for mountain of miles, and an etsy shop where I never got my base miles for. She went ahead and also gave me the bonus miles for the Etsy shop, even though it hadn't been the 120 or whatever days yet. All in all it was only 85 total miles, but still worth getting it all straightened out. She didn't ask for any proof of anything, which made it all painless.

Now I'm just missing the airmilesshops Shop the Block promo, and an Amazon purchase from Black Friday.


----------



## ElCray

Hi all,

I got gas this morning and found out that Shell is having the following offers over the next few months. I know that some of these have been reported already but I thought it might be helpful to have them all in one place. Feel free to correct anything below or add to the list!

1. Get at least 25L of fuel four times per month and get* 2x the base miles and up to 50 bonus Air Miles*.
2. Use your BMO Air Miles Mastercard and get *3 cents off *per litre. *Enrol your Air Miles number* at this website: https://cloud.news.bmo.com/ShellOffer
3. *Sobeys *is giving out *fuel savings coupons* again (e.g. spend $100, get 5 cents off a litre)
4. Any personalized offers you get through your e-mails. These e-mails are enabled by accepting to receive notifications/e-mails through the Air Miles app. Examples we have received include: (a) a one-day, one Air Mile per litre up to 100 litres, or (b) get 25L of fuel three times per month and get 100 Air Miles.
5. Use the Shell EasyPay app (I still haven't figured out how - lol). If I remember correctly, when you download it and use it for the first time, you get bonus Air Miles.


----------



## bababear_50

FYI
Rexall Flu shot,,if calling CHAT--I just did and had the miles added.

02 Jan 20



MISSING MILES OFFER CODE+25


You might get asked a date when you signed up,,I said Oct /Nov but the start date to sign up list on Redflagdeals has it as of :
STARTS: September 25, 2018 @ 12:00am
https://www.redflagdeals.com/deal/b...uou-sign-up-for-rexalls-flu-shot-alert-email/
*Thanks accm for the reminder.*

Regards Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

ElCray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got gas this morning and found out that Shell is having the following offers over the next few months. I know that some of these have been reported already but I thought it might be helpful to have them all in one place. Feel free to correct anything below or add to the list!
> 
> 1. Get at least 25L of fuel four times per month and get* 2x the base miles and up to 50 bonus Air Miles*. TIP: Put in 30L of gas instead of 25L, because the basic earn rate is 1 mile for every 15L.
> 2. Use your BMO Air Miles Mastercard and get *3 cents off *per litre. *Enrol your Air Miles number* at this website: https://cloud.news.bmo.com/ShellOffer
> 3. *Sobeys *is giving out *fuel savings coupons* again (e.g. spend $100, get 5 cents off a litre)
> 4. Any personalized offers you get through your e-mails. These e-mails are enabled by accepting to receive notifications/e-mails through the Air Miles app. Examples we have received include: (a) a one-day, one Air Mile per litre up to 100 litres, or (b) get 25L of fuel three times per month and get 100 Air Miles.
> 5. Use the Shell EasyPay app (I still haven't figured out how - lol). If I remember correctly, when you download it and use it for the first time, you get bonus Air Miles.



I believe you will find it is 1 airmile only for 15 litres, and above.  They changed  it years ago in Ontario. Might be different in other provinces.  I advise only putting in the 25 litres each time, it does not benefit you to pump more litres.

*Shell Retail*
http://www.shell.ca 

You'll earn:

• 1 AIR MILES® reward mile on a minimum 15 litre fuel purchase in a single transaction*

and/or

• 1 AIR MILES® reward mile for every $10 purchased in-store in a single transaction**. 

Also if you pump Shell VPower they are giving 10 times miles, and topping up to 100 airmiles with 4 fills per month.

Started 28 December 2019 and runs till the end of March 2020.

I did four VPower fills in December after the promo started so I will post when the top up air miles post to my account.


----------



## Debbie

ElCray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got gas this morning and found out that Shell is having the following offers over the next few months. I know that some of these have been reported already but I thought it might be helpful to have them all in one place. Feel free to correct anything below or add to the list!
> 
> 1. Get at least 25L of fuel four times per month and get* 2x the base miles and up to 50 bonus Air Miles*. TIP: Put in 30L of gas instead of 25L, because the basic earn rate is 1 mile for every 15L.
> 2. Use your BMO Air Miles Mastercard and get *3 cents off *per litre. *Enrol your Air Miles number* at this website: https://cloud.news.bmo.com/ShellOffer
> 3. *Sobeys *is giving out *fuel savings coupons* again (e.g. spend $100, get 5 cents off a litre)
> 4. Any personalized offers you get through your e-mails. These e-mails are enabled by accepting to receive notifications/e-mails through the Air Miles app. Examples we have received include: (a) a one-day, one Air Mile per litre up to 100 litres, or (b) get 25L of fuel three times per month and get 100 Air Miles.
> 5. Use the Shell EasyPay app (I still haven't figured out how - lol). If I remember correctly, when you download it and use it for the first time, you get bonus Air Miles.


Good advice here. Thanks! I need to remember to check the Airmiles app! I <3 the 3¢ off, because that's what I always get with PetroCan and WestJet, so that's where I normally buy my gas. Just a note that this deal starts January 7. 


> *Your 3¢ off begins in 5 days.*
> 
> This special offer will be loaded to your AIR MILES Collector Card on *January 7, 2020*, and will be valid until *March 31, 2020*.


----------



## Raimiette

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1343503Rexall
> Nosh & Co ,  Be Better,  Savvy Home,, Rose & Robin,,KIT
> spend $30.00 get 100 airmiles..Fri jan 3-Sun Jan 5 only
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Does anyone know the fine print on this? 1 per collector? Or can I do 2 separate $30 transactions for 100 miles each?

EDIT: also what do folks think the possibility of a blue Friday before the Canadian promo ends? (I need about 900 more airmiles to get another discounted ticket with hopper at the promo price from the personal shopper lol)


----------



## hdrolfe

Raimiette said:


> Does anyone know the fine print on this? 1 per collector? Or can I do 2 separate $30 transactions for 100 miles each?
> 
> EDIT: also what do folks think the possibility of a blue Friday before the Canadian promo ends? (I need about 900 more airmiles to get another discounted ticket with hopper at the promo price from the personal shopper lol)



You should be able to do more than one transaction. I was able to last time it was offered. 

As for a blue Friday, the promotion is over Feb 7, given it takes at least a week to post them, you would need it to be before Jan 31. I'm not sure the usual schedule for that particular promo, I'm sure someone else keeps track and could perhaps help. There may also be a "double dip" on Rexall soon. I'm sure at least one or two before you would need it to post. Rexall at least posts very quickly!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> ok so I am 710am short for my last ticket for march break. With 60days fast approaching, I know they are coming with the |STB, but not in time. Do I bite the bullet and transfer from 2nd acount which will cost me 105 plus hst. I think so small price to pay for 5 day ticket and know its on time.



I am going to transfer some to my mom's card before February so we can get the current 5-day Canadian rate passes. She's just shy of 800 right now, but still has a few weeks before she goes away.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @mort1331, my SIL was able to get miles transferred from her DH's account for free.  They didn't charge her one penny. It's definitely worth to ask if they will do it for no charge.


So called |AM they said that is just for company cards, not personal, oh well worth a shot



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am going to transfer some to my mom's card before February so we can get the current 5-day Canadian rate passes. She's just shy of 800 right now, but still has a few weeks before she goes away.


Yes just bit the bullet and paid for the swap. $118 can, so not bad for a 5 day pass and saving my non expire ticket.


----------



## ElCray

Eveningsong said:


> I believe you will find it is 1 airmile only for 15 litres, and above.  They changed  it years ago in Ontario. Might be different in other provinces.  I advise only putting in the 25 litres each time, it does not benefit you to pump more litres.
> 
> *Shell Retail*
> http://www.shell.ca
> 
> You'll earn:
> 
> • 1 AIR MILES® reward mile on a minimum 15 litre fuel purchase in a single transaction*
> 
> and/or
> 
> • 1 AIR MILES® reward mile for every $10 purchased in-store in a single transaction**.
> 
> Also if you pump Shell VPower they are giving 10 times miles, and topping up to 100 airmiles with 4 fills per month.
> 
> Started 28 December 2019 and runs till the end of March 2020.
> 
> I did four VPower fills in December after the promo started so I will post when the top up air miles post to my account.


Perfect, thanks, will amend my post!


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> Does anyone know the fine print on this? 1 per collector? Or can I do 2 separate $30 transactions for 100 miles each?
> 
> EDIT: also what do folks think the possibility of a blue Friday before the Canadian promo ends? (I need about 900 more airmiles to get another discounted ticket with hopper at the promo price from the personal shopper lol)


Last year there was a Blue Friday January 11 and again February 1


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer links are updated in the first post -- once again, Wednesday slipped past me!

Got my list ready for a Rexall hunting trip tomorrow, I'm hoping I can put together at least 2 transactions.*


----------



## CanadianKrista

So I arrived at Rexall this morning, ready for some airmiles hunting, and find they've changed the hours of my Rexall!  It doesn't open till 9am now, which totally sucks - I always go between 8am and 9am, after dropping my kids off before heading into work.  This is going to make my Rexall shopping way less convenient for me


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh whee, I got to update my signature from 25% to 27% ... slowly getting there...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone know how long we have to wait to chase miles for airmilesshops purchases? I have three orders I'm waiting on miles for with 5x multipliers, along with the 20x black friday multiplier.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m so confused this am.. between airmiles and PayPal i need a nap 
If I go into my onyx ot says ive earned 988 airmiles so far this year ? I have no clue and my regular am acct isn’t showing an increase of that ?? 
paypal I received a $1511 payment withdrew $1411.. leaving 100 in my PayPal acct. today received another $130 payment and purchase $100 usd gift card . Roughly by my calculations should be around $100 left .. there’s $27 left . I’ve emailed them and got their automatic response
I really need a nap 
If anyone can think of any reason why to either 
Love the fact there was 2 blue Fridays Jan/feb last year here’s hoping . 
happy Friday all xo


----------



## bababear_50

Please ignore question 
Just a quick question regarding using cash airmiles at Metro.
If I have 500 cash airmiles and purchase 50$ worth of groceries can I use all 500 cash airmiles for the purchase?
Is there any daily limit to how much I can redeem for cash airmiles?
Edited to add I figured it out:
*95 Cash Miles = $10 towards your purchases at Metro*
Cash Miles can be used to get $10 increments towards eligible purchases, up to a daily maximum of $750 across all Partners. Some exceptions may apply.

Thanks Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking of grabbing a few things for my sister upcoming birthday at Rexall.
so far I have
Kit facial masks $1.99 each x3
Kit pouf scrubbie ,99 cents
Rexall scented Epsom salts $8.99
any other ideas?????????????
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

New year, time to plan a new vacation! We went to WDW and a week cruise on MSC in Sept./Oct. and have decided to plan a Disney/Universal trip in Nov. 2022. So now I need to up my AM and PC points game. AM will go towards flights, so 20,000 needed, so far anyway, and PC points to either put cash aside or put towards Disney gcs.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking of grabbing a few things for my sister upcoming birthday at Rexall.
> so far I have
> Kit facial masks $1.99 each x3
> Kit pouf scrubbie ,99 cents
> Rexall scented Epsom salts $8.99
> any other ideas?????????????
> Hugs
> Mel


Under eye patch and lip mask? You need to take care of these delicate areas too!


----------



## hdrolfe

kitntrip said:


> New year, time to plan a new vacation! We went to WDW and a week cruise on MSC in Sept./Oct. and have decided to plan a Disney/Universal trip in Nov. 2022. So now I need to up my AM and PC points game. AM will go towards flights, so 20,000 needed, so far anyway, and PC points to either put cash aside or put towards Disney gcs.



OT but how was the MSC cruise? which ship? I keep booking and cancelling them. 

That sounds like a great goal and lots of time to book it! AM can be used for hotels at Disney now, and Universal, in case that interests you as well  More to save!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking of grabbing a few things for my sister upcoming birthday at Rexall.
> so far I have
> Kit facial masks $1.99 each x3
> Kit pouf scrubbie ,99 cents
> Rexall scented Epsom salts $8.99
> any other ideas?????????????
> Hugs
> Mel



are there kit-branded scented candles?

or some kind of hand/foot soak?


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thinking of grabbing a few things for my sister upcoming birthday at Rexall.
> so far I have
> Kit facial masks $1.99 each x3
> Kit pouf scrubbie ,99 cents
> Rexall scented Epsom salts $8.99
> any other ideas?????????????
> Hugs
> Mel



I got those makeup remover square things for my nieces, I use them for removing nailpolish too so figured they would come in handy. They were pretty inexpensive and either Rexall or Kit brand I think. I got them both foot files as well, and Be Brand hand cream.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ok so now I just had 500 BMO “bonus “miles post to my account ? What the heck is that ?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so now I just had 500 BMO “bonus “miles post to my account ? What the heck is that ?



Not sure, but I need an offer like this! lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> OT but how was the MSC cruise? which ship? I keep booking and cancelling them.



I'm interested too.I think their new private island Ocean Cay is opened/opening soon.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm interested too.I think their new private island Ocean Cay is opened/opening soon.



It is open, though I believe they are still working on it while it's being visited and I've read wind seems to be a problem with ships missing it. But I've seen pics and it looks very nice. Though not as exciting as the new Coco Cay (no waterslides) it has a lot of beaches and areas for swimming, snorkeling.


----------



## tinkerone

We just booked a week in Mexico, Dreams Riviera Cancun, end of Feb.  Can't wait for that warmth!  Anyways, I used AM's to pay for my flight to T.O. and a nights stay at the airport.  I didn't look at booking the actual vacation with AM's, my DIL booked it all for us through Transat, however I payed for a second room at the airport for them and will get 190 AM's back for that.  
Right now I have a viral infection, on antibiotics and two different puffers so just imagining the warm weather is making my day brighter.


----------



## marchingstar

not totally air miles related, but I learned about checkout 51 here, so I’m sharing: I just put in for another cheque, and I’ve gotten almost 50$ back so far!

It goes into our vacation fund...I hope that this cheque makes it in time for our trip next month. It would cover a round of dole whip


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone know how long we have to wait to chase miles for airmilesshops purchases? I have three orders I'm waiting on miles for with 5x multipliers, along with the 20x black friday multiplier.


*Online shopping timeline is 60 for base and 75 for bonus 
use THIS WEBSITE to figure out when that should be. If you shopped right on black friday your earliest date to chase down is Jan 28*


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so now I just had 500 BMO “bonus “miles post to my account ? What the heck is that ?


Did you sign up for a new CC. 500AM is the bonus offer for the regular BMO M/C.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone get an offer for BMO 2x the miles for January?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Wait I went from BMO airmiles to elite ? But I thought the reward for spending so much was higher .. I wanna say1000 crap I’ll have to go back maybe 
Would I call BMO or airmiles ? So confused still need my nap 




ottawamom said:


> Did you sign up for a new CC. 500AM is the bonus offer for the regular BMO M/C.


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/credit-cards/2-airmiles-offers/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone get an offer for BMO 2x the miles for January?


I just got this offer. Weirdly it said "Correction: Get 2x the Miles", but I have no other email from BMO.


----------



## kitntrip

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I'm interested too.I think their new private island Ocean Cay is opened/opening soon.



I'll be honest, I won't book with them again. We had a free drink package included, but no one could tell us exactly what was included, so some drinks we didn't pay for one day, and then the same drinks another day, we were charged. The food was okay, but the buffets closed at weird times some nights. The pizza was hella good though, and the dining room waiters we had were great, though they didn't get our orders right sometimes. 

The kids club my son enjoyed, but we never got a daily pamphlet with the kids activities except on the first day in Spanish. My nieces hated it though and refused to go back. 

The cabin was amazing, there were 4 of us and we had so much room. Oceanview with a bed for us, the couch pulled out for my daughter, and a bunk from the wall for my son. 

We had a better experience than my sister and brother in law did, they had a ton of complaints,  but one and done for my family.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ElCray said:


> I just got this offer. Weirdly it said "Correction: Get 2x the Miles", but I have no other email from BMO.



The link in the origianl email was saying I was ineligible for the offer when I opted in. Second email was the corrected one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kitntrip Yea, those are the reasons we haven't booked with them. Way too many complaints. If I only get to cruise one per year, I want to have a good idea of what type of experience I will have.


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> I just got this offer. Weirdly it said "Correction: Get 2x the Miles", but I have no other email from BMO.


I didn't get the first one either, just this one that says correction.  I opted in but don't expect to collect to many AM's from it as I don't shop at many AM places unless there is a big special on.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm trying NOT to spend a lot in January, which is why they are trying to tempt us with 2x the miles.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/credit-cards/2-airmiles-offers/
> Hugs
> Mel



thank you yeah im pretty sure I put the amount needed to get the max I thought it was 3000  we were in fla I booked and paid for our summer air and discovery cove x5.. I’ll call on Tuesday lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think you get so much after you spend $1000, more after $2000 and the full amount at $3000?  Something like that?


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone get an offer for BMO 2x the miles for January?


Will that be 2x on base miles or base and bonus combined. Or is it 1AM for every $5 spent (ususal is 1AM for $10)


You've been selected to receive a January
Bonus Offer to help you get even more out of
your everyday purchases:​




​


​



Get​

2X​

AIR MILES® Reward Miles​

on eligible purchases2 with your
BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at participating AIR MILES Partners from January 3 to 24, 2020.​

I didn't get the first email either just this one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I read it as 2x on your total for the month / time period.  If I earn 100, I should get 200.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I think you get so much after you spend $1000, more after $2000 and the full amount at $3000?  Something like that?



yeah airfare for 5 was $1500 usd
My hotels in fla were $800 usd 
And my discovery cove x5 was close to 1000

I should easily be there lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 Or it could be 500 the first month, the rest by 3rd month?


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Will that be 2x on base miles or base and bonus combined. Or is it 1AM for every $5 spent (ususal is 1AM for $10)
> 
> 
> You've been selected to receive a January
> Bonus Offer to help you get even more out of
> your everyday purchases:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Get​
> 
> 2X​
> 
> AIR MILES® Reward Miles​
> 
> on eligible purchases2 with your
> BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at participating AIR MILES Partners from January 3 to 24, 2020.​
> 
> I didn't get the first email either just this one.


I have the same questions, and couldn't find any Ts&CS, or even the footnote for what constitutes an eligible purchase.


----------



## ottawamom

After reflecting on this I think @ilovetotravel1977 has is right. If during the month you spend $1000 at eligible partners, normally that would generate 100AM but during this offer it will generate 200AM. I hope there is a Sobeys GC offer during this time if thats the case.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, we have a Sobeys gift card offer in this week's flyer, ending tomorrow and of course, I jumped the gun and bought them yesterday since I was on vacation and did my Sobeys run! grrr


----------



## osully

Well it’s the new year and I’m back to saving as much as possible  won’t be doing any Rexall or Sobeys shopping LOL! Unless the deal is unreal.

Thanks for the reminder about the flu shot email miles. Doing online chat now!


----------



## spiffgirl101

Happy New Year everyone!
I have been super busy since early October, finally feeling less rushed. 
It has been really hard to earn airmiles lately, I was barely able to earn enough for one 3 day park hopper ticket to Universal studios (I had to buy the other two) and then I used the Onyx personal shopper to buy one 2 day single park WDW pass (again only 1/3 of the required passes). The good news is I learned a lot in the last year since booking my vacation, and I won't book again until I have a solid base of at least 20,000 airmiles. 
I was invited to join Shell Go+ this year, and one of the perks is 5¢ off per litre on weekends, so that paired with the Sobeys discount coupon I will get 9¢ off per litre when I fill up later today.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking to book a two night stay via the Airmiles Hub and have a question.
I will not be using miles to pay but using cash.(will be getting Airmiles though).
My work had issues with my receipt last year --booked via Expedia.ca and no receipt from the hotel.
Will I get a receipt that I can submit to my employer if I use the Airmiles Hub?

Thanks
Mel


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Looking to book a two night stay via the Airmiles Hub and have a question.
> I will not be using miles to pay but using cash.(will be getting Airmiles though).
> My work had issues with my receipt last year --booked via Expedia.ca and no receipt from the hotel.
> Will I get a receipt that I can submit to my employer if I use the Airmiles Hub?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


You will only get the receipt from the booking agent.- Airmiles or Expedia.


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> You will only get the receipt from the booking agent.- Airmiles or Expedia.


Darn..well that won't work for them in HR. Oh well it was a thought.
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## isabellea

mkmommy said:


> You will only get the receipt from the booking agent.- Airmiles or Expedia.





bababear_50 said:


> Darn..well that won't work for them in HR. Oh well it was a thought.
> Thanks
> Mel



I always ask for a detailed receipt/printout at the hotel at the end of our stay and almost always get one from front desk.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have booked with Agoda and always  got hotel receipts when I checked out. Never booked hotel with Expedia or Airmiles so I am not sure about their practices. But Agoda is third party too.


----------



## bababear_50

I am going to call HR Monday and see what they say.
thanks guys
Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

I ordered two of my 7/day adult tickets!  Super excited. They have already shipped and are supposed to be here tomorrow.  Ordered on the first.  So quick!   I seriously had trouble hitting the purchase button.  It's like a $1000 purchase (in AM), but I don't spend money like that.  It gave me a bit of an anxious feeling, if that makes sense.

Still one more ticket to go.  It will cost more, but it's still "free".  A big thanks to everyone who post deals.  I would not have made this many am without the help.


----------



## pigletto

flower_petals said:


> I ordered two of my 7/day adult tickets!  Super excited. They have already shipped and are supposed to be here tomorrow.  Ordered on the first.  So quick!   I seriously had trouble hitting the purchase button.  It's like a $1000 purchase (in AM), but I don't spend money like that.  It gave me a bit of an anxious feeling, if that makes sense.
> 
> Still one more ticket to go.  It will cost more, but it's still "free".  A big thanks to everyone who post deals.  I would not have made this many am without the help.


It is hard to see that balance go down isn’t it ?! Congratulations on your tickets!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It's "almost" that same feeling I get when booking flights.  That makes a trip "FINAL FINAL".  I will be booking my flight in a couple of week once air miles releases the dates.  And I will be ordering my two 5-day tickets. Ack!


----------



## ottawamom

This is really a Shop the Block question. BMO offer. Has anyone received their 50 or 100AM for completing this offer yet. I never got the email some of you did regarding progress so far. I know I opted in but now I'm a little worried something didn't work correctly with my offer.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> This is really a Shop the Block question. BMO offer. Has anyone received their 50 or 100AM for completing this offer yet. I never got the email some of you did regarding progress so far. I know I opted in but now I'm a little worried something didn't work correctly with my offer.


I haven’t received those miles yet and I don’t ever get BMO emails, despite checking all my settings. I don’t think they have posted yet .


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> This is really a Shop the Block question. BMO offer. Has anyone received their 50 or 100AM for completing this offer yet. I never got the email some of you did regarding progress so far. I know I opted in but now I'm a little worried something didn't work correctly with my offer.



Hi Ottawamom
I haven't got mine yet ,,I opted in for the BMO offer.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

I can’t help but wonder if they track me when I calm you chase miles and are like oh it’s her again ha  I’m not a complainer usually but I feel like I’m going to get labeled .. it’s usually staples issues I think I’m going to stop ordering  from there altogether ..

Speaking of complaining lol I bought a dryer last week at Lowe’s. Was to be delivered yesterday 11-1. Had a friend sit at my house till I got home from hockey . I paid for her lunch (etransfered her as a thanks ) no call nothing called Lowe’s at 2.. yep they confirmed im scheduled from 11-1.. then said it’s a third party delivery company so they can’t even contact them. They call me at 3 to say no idea when I firmly say I’ve got somewhere to be at 430 they tell me to reschedule . I went on social media and well complained . So now my next day off is Tuesday so sometime Tuesday but they were fully booked for Tuesday so ?? 
im at laundrymat now so technically this delivery has messed up 3 days yesterday this am ( and cost me over $20 so far for 5 loads ) and Tuesday . 
I keep getting the third party excuse and it’s getting old . I don’t normally want nor ask for compensation but I think something is in order here.. they said you didn’t pay for delivery it was free so like that makes it ok..
What do I say ? what do I ask for ? Am I being unreasonable ha ha it was a rough day yesterday 
Praying for a blue Friday on Friday . I’m so close to the second Disney pass .. I thought about transferring from my kids acct but at .15 a mile it’s about 100 miles .. should I wait ? $100 for a 7 day pass is awesome and lord knows I can use the miles elsewhere .. I just don’t want them to run out before feb 7 lol
Happy Sunday all from the laundrymat


----------



## bababear_50

So sorry you are having issues getting the dryer delivered.
I would be calling the store you bought from and speaking with a manager ,,tell them to rent a Van and get your dryer delivered PDQ,!!
Hugs to you
Mel

https://www.facebook.com/lowes
https://twitter.com/lowes
Maybe a picture of you sitting with a pile of clothing in a laundry mat
https://www.instagram.com/loweshomeimprovement/
I will be buying a couple of large appliances this year and this does not look good for a Lowes purchase .


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> This is really a Shop the Block question. BMO offer. Has anyone received their 50 or 100AM for completing this offer yet. I never got the email some of you did regarding progress so far. I know I opted in but now I'm a little worried something didn't work correctly with my offer.


I have not received mine yet, but I'm thinking that it might come on my January statement (16th).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom I have not received mine yet, and I just had my billing cycle on the 24th.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 462814
> So sorry you are having issues getting the dryer delivered.
> I would be calling the store you bought from and speaking with a manager ,,tell them to rent a Van and get your dryer delivered PDQ,!!
> Hugs to you
> Mel
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lowes
> https://twitter.com/lowes
> Maybe a picture of you sitting with a pile of clothing in a laundry mat
> https://www.instagram.com/loweshomeimprovement/
> I will be buying a couple of large appliances this year and this does not look good for a Lowes purchase .


I’ve  made several large purchases from Lowe’s and not had a single problem.  In the last 4ish years I’ve had maybe 8 deliveries from them.  I got my appliance delivery this past Friday exactly when it was supposed to arrive.  The guys were fast, clean and did everything they were supposed to.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve  made several large purchases from Lowe’s and not had a single problem.  In the last 4ish years I’ve had maybe 8 deliveries from them.  I got my appliance delivery this past Friday exactly when it was supposed to arrive.  The guys were fast, clean and did everything they were supposed to.



Good to know! Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

It’s great when everything goes as scheduled ( not intended to be a pun) and I get things happen but the fact they feel not responsible because they contract delivery out could be a problem for anyone . 
I wish I had a similar experience. It’s costing me money for at min three days now and ima single mom so every penny counts 

QUOTE="dancin Disney style, post: 61400582, member: 86430"]
I’ve  made several large purchases from Lowe’s and not had a single problem.  In the last 4ish years I’ve had maybe 8 deliveries from them.  I got my appliance delivery this past Friday exactly when it was supposed to arrive.  The guys were fast, clean and did everything they were supposed to.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## isabellea

@ottawamom I haven’t received my bonus AM from BMO either and I received progress e-mails from them. My BMO bonus AM for black Friday (Amazon offer) are in my account though.


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> I have not received mine yet, but I'm thinking that it might come on my January statement (16th).


My billing cycle was the other day and I didn't see anything out of the ordinary earning. I remember them posting independently of the statement in the past. I guess its only been a few "working" days since the 27th of Dec. I just need to be a little more patient.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

A little Internet vent.

I was over the on the Cruise Critic Florida Departures Board and made a suggestion on a comment. Lo and behold the OP thought I was being nasty and made a snappy/rude remark to me about my comment.  No wonder I just lurk over there and not make many posts or ask many questions.  90% of people on there are so rude, it just makes me run back to my AM DIS fam!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little Internet vent.
> 
> I was over the on the Cruise Critic Florida Departures Board and made a suggestion on a comment. Lo and behold the OP thought I was being nasty and made a snappy/rude remark to me about my comment.  No wonder I just lurk over there and not make many posts or ask many questions.  90% of people on there are so rude, it just makes me run back to my AM DIS fam!



Sometimes I venture out here on a few of the DIS forums,,, but even here I've been made to feel awful.
Here on the Canadian Board is my safe /happy place,,we love you here ilovetotravel1977 !!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

awww, thanks @bababear_50!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little Internet vent.
> 
> I was over the on the Cruise Critic Florida Departures Board and made a suggestion on a comment. Lo and behold the OP thought I was being nasty and made a snappy/rude remark to me about my comment.  No wonder I just lurk over there and not make many posts or ask many questions.  90% of people on there are so rude, it just makes me run back to my AM DIS fam!


Agree!  Cruise critic is the worst.  Some are just mean for no reason.  There are one or two on the dis cruise forum that I stay away from but for the most part the DIS is a pleasant helpful place to be.  Everyone seems to want to help others with good information and good thoughts.  Love my DIS peeps...


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little Internet vent.
> 
> I was over the on the Cruise Critic Florida Departures Board and made a suggestion on a comment. Lo and behold the OP thought I was being nasty and made a snappy/rude remark to me about my comment.  No wonder I just lurk over there and not make many posts or ask many questions.  90% of people on there are so rude, it just makes me run back to my AM DIS fam!


The tone on Cruisecritic  is notoriously rude and defensive. In my opinion it’s poorly moderated to continue to allow that nonsense. The tone gets set very easily when you allow members to attack one another. The Disboards has its moments but overall it’s so much better here and you really see it when you see the garbage on other sites. I’m sorry you had to deal with that .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall coupon that's good for 3 days instead of just one,  spend 50 get 80 I'll add link and image soonish*


----------



## Etch

Finally getting around to posting this after a crazy Christmas season.

Thanks to everyone on here I was ale to get to Onyx level for the first time!  A large black friday week purchase with 20x airmiles vaulted me over.  Would never have got there without all your great tips!

My goal this year is to try and get to Rexall more.  They are building a large one about 5 minutes from me so i'm hoping they have more options like M&M's.

Also, @bababear_50 I saw on another thread that you were changing to an air miles credit card.  If you don't mind sharing, just wondering which one you chose and why?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's  THE LINK to the Rexall coupon and the image if you'd prefer.  There probably won't be a chance to double dip with another one from airmiles because those are usually only one day only things.  If you're old enough you should go tomorrow and get the 20% discount as well to maximize your dollar value as well. The survey coupon that is in the first post is good until the 8th but you might have trouble using it with the bonus miles one ...*


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> It’s great when everything goes as scheduled ( not intended to be a pun) and I get things happen but the fact they feel not responsible because they contract delivery out could be a problem for anyone .
> I wish I had a similar experience. It’s costing me money for at min three days now and ima single mom so every penny counts
> 
> QUOTE="dancin Disney style, post: 61400582, member: 86430"]
> I’ve  made several large purchases from Lowe’s and not had a single problem.  In the last 4ish years I’ve had maybe 8 deliveries from them.  I got my appliance delivery this past Friday exactly when it was supposed to arrive.  The guys were fast, clean and did everything they were supposed to.


[/QUOTE]
I get what you are saying about inconvenience.  I can give you one that might be a tad worse.  I had a new fridge being delivered by Home Depot and they had just called to say that they would be arriving within the hour.  That hour comes and goes, then a little while later I get another call saying that the truck had been in an accident and was laying on it's side in the ditch beside the highway off ramp.  I was to be it's next delivery.  So now I have no fridge at home because my old one (that was still working) had been picked up earlier that morning.  My food was packed in a couple of coolers.   Home Depot decided that they couldn't guarantee that the fridge was not damaged so they had to get me another one which took 6 days. 

All companies contract out delivery now. My feeling is that what has happened with you is a one off.   I would call back and speak to someone else....a manager perhaps.  I have had 2 issues with my past deliveries from Lowes (not exactly related to the actual delivery) and speaking with a manager the issues were dealt with easily.  One situation was a damaged appliance and the manager knew right away what most likely had occurred.  She told me right up front that it may take a while to fix.  It took 6-7 weeks but she kept calling me along the way to let me know that she had not forgotten about it.


----------



## marchingstar

I get what you are saying about inconvenience.  I can give you one that might be a tad worse.  I had a new fridge being delivered by Home Depot and they had just called to say that they would be arriving within the hour.  That hour comes and goes, then a little while later I get another call saying that the truck had been in an accident and was laying on it's side in the ditch beside the highway off ramp.  I was to be it's next delivery.  So now I have no fridge at home because my old one (that was still working) had been picked up earlier that morning.  My food was packed in a couple of coolers.   Home Depot decided that they couldn't guarantee that the fridge was not damaged so they had to get me another one which took 6 days.

All companies contract out delivery now. My feeling is that what has happened with you is a one off.   I would call back and speak to someone else....a manager perhaps.  I have had 2 issues with my past deliveries from Lowes (not exactly related to the actual delivery) and speaking with a manager the issues were dealt with easily.  One situation was a damaged appliance and the manager knew right away what most likely had occurred.  She told me right up front that it may take a while to fix.  It took 6-7 weeks but she kept calling me along the way to let me know that she had not forgotten about it.
[/QUOTE]

brutal! i hope things can be solved soon, and that not all your food spoils. is it cold enough outside that you could keep stuff out there?

earlier this year we had a new bathtub delivered. we bought it at Rona. we hired a contractor to replace our current tub, which was hardly deep enough to soak your feet. hah. we scheduled delivery for a couple days before the work was supposed to start, just to make sure everything could go smoothly for the actual install. 

the delivery happened exactly as scheduled, and everything seemed fine. that is, until our contractor arrived and found a huge crack through the tub. who knows if it was already damaged or somehow damaged during transit. it took us almost a whole day to resolve the problem, because the location we bought the tub from was out of stock and other locations were not being helpful. It ended up getting resolved (not by rona, but by home depot), but we paid a contractor for a whole day of basically standing around. 

so frustrating, but i don’t have the skills or tools to pick up major appliances or furniture myself.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> A little Internet vent.
> 
> I was over the on the Cruise Critic Florida Departures Board and made a suggestion on a comment. Lo and behold the OP thought I was being nasty and made a snappy/rude remark to me about my comment.  No wonder I just lurk over there and not make many posts or ask many questions.  90% of people on there are so rude, it just makes me run back to my AM DIS fam!



Yup found the same thing on cruise critic as well as the other AM group on the site that shall not be named...some people sure can be nasty in their response.  I now just lurk on those sites.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

OT - if anyone has an AP and a trip to WDW planned between now and July 9 - there are AP rates available.  I was able to save $250 on our March/April stay at POFQ - it isn't much but it is like getting a night free!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

There are some real doozies over on WDWMagic as well. Like, I don't care how many years you have been going, or I also don't care if you are some type of "Insider" with "Insider Info".  If anyone questions what they are saying, you are jumped on immediately. 

Okay, I'm done now.  Yikes, that carried on a little longer than I had intended LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Hi ETCH
I choose BMO/Airmiles Mastercard because I realized I can double dip (2X the miles) when I shop at Airmiles partners.
(Shell,Sobeys,Metro,Rexall).
Also there is no yearly fee associated with this card.
And for a limited time you can get up to 800 Airmiles when you apply for the card.

See Here.
https://www.bmo.com/main/personal/c...Ah1kRBrhRDrz63b34rhoC-X4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
And
_Cirque du Soleil_

15% off admission to _Cirque du Soleil_ shows touring Canada10a, and 20% off resident shows in Las Vegas.10b
Get up to 25% off at participating National Car Rental®#† and Alamo Rent A Car®#† locations8.
Regards
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> I get what you are saying about inconvenience.  I can give you one that might be a tad worse.  I had a new fridge being delivered by Home Depot and they had just called to say that they would be arriving within the hour.  That hour comes and goes, then a little while later I get another call saying that the truck had been in an accident and was laying on it's side in the ditch beside the highway off ramp.  I was to be it's next delivery.  So now I have no fridge at home because my old one (that was still working) had been picked up earlier that morning.  My food was packed in a couple of coolers.   Home Depot decided that they couldn't guarantee that the fridge was not damaged so they had to get me another one which took 6 days.
> 
> All companies contract out delivery now. My feeling is that what has happened with you is a one off.   I would call back and speak to someone else....a manager perhaps.  I have had 2 issues with my past deliveries from Lowes (not exactly related to the actual delivery) and speaking with a manager the issues were dealt with easily.  One situation was a damaged appliance and the manager knew right away what most likely had occurred.  She told me right up front that it may take a while to fix.  It took 6-7 weeks but she kept calling me along the way to let me know that she had not forgotten about it.



brutal! i hope things can be solved soon, and that not all your food spoils. is it cold enough outside that you could keep stuff out there?

earlier this year we had a new bathtub delivered. we bought it at Rona. we hired a contractor to replace our current tub, which was hardly deep enough to soak your feet. hah. we scheduled delivery for a couple days before the work was supposed to start, just to make sure everything could go smoothly for the actual install.

the delivery happened exactly as scheduled, and everything seemed fine. that is, until our contractor arrived and found a huge crack through the tub. who knows if it was already damaged or somehow damaged during transit. it took us almost a whole day to resolve the problem, because the location we bought the tub from was out of stock and other locations were not being helpful. It ended up getting resolved (not by rona, but by home depot), but we paid a contractor for a whole day of basically standing around.

so frustrating, but i don’t have the skills or tools to pick up major appliances or furniture myself.
[/QUOTE]
Your tub stories reminds me of my own tub story. We were having a tub delivered. Purchased through a plumbing supply store in Ottawa (coming from somewhere in Quebec, I live in Ontario). It was supposed to arrive late July. It didn't arrive as expected and then because everything shuts down for construction holiday in Quebec first two weeks of August, the tub sat in the back of a delivery truck in Montreal until the end of construction holiday.  No construction going on no deliveries being made. I had our bathroom reno planned so that it would be completed before we went away on holiday ended up stretching into late September.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I get what you are saying about inconvenience.  I can give you one that might be a tad worse.  I had a new fridge being delivered by Home Depot and they had just called to say that they would be arriving within the hour.  That hour comes and goes, then a little while later I get another call saying that the truck had been in an accident and was laying on it's side in the ditch beside the highway off ramp.  I was to be it's next delivery.  So now I have no fridge at home because my old one (that was still working) had been picked up earlier that morning.  My food was packed in a couple of coolers.   Home Depot decided that they couldn't guarantee that the fridge was not damaged so they had to get me another one which took 6 days.
> 
> All companies contract out delivery now. My feeling is that what has happened with you is a one off.   I would call back and speak to someone else....a manager perhaps.  I have had 2 issues with my past deliveries from Lowes (not exactly related to the actual delivery) and speaking with a manager the issues were dealt with easily.  One situation was a damaged appliance and the manager knew right away what most likely had occurred.  She told me right up front that it may take a while to fix.  It took 6-7 weeks but she kept calling me along the way to let me know that she had not forgotten about it.



brutal! i hope things can be solved soon, and that not all your food spoils. is it cold enough outside that you could keep stuff out there?

earlier this year we had a new bathtub delivered. we bought it at Rona. we hired a contractor to replace our current tub, which was hardly deep enough to soak your feet. hah. we scheduled delivery for a couple days before the work was supposed to start, just to make sure everything could go smoothly for the actual install.

the delivery happened exactly as scheduled, and everything seemed fine. that is, until our contractor arrived and found a huge crack through the tub. who knows if it was already damaged or somehow damaged during transit. it took us almost a whole day to resolve the problem, because the location we bought the tub from was out of stock and other locations were not being helpful. It ended up getting resolved (not by rona, but by home depot), but we paid a contractor for a whole day of basically standing around.

so frustrating, but i don’t have the skills or tools to pick up major appliances or furniture myself.
[/QUOTE]
LOL...the fridge thing was many years back.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> brutal! i hope things can be solved soon, and that not all your food spoils. is it cold enough outside that you could keep stuff out there?
> 
> earlier this year we had a new bathtub delivered. we bought it at Rona. we hired a contractor to replace our current tub, which was hardly deep enough to soak your feet. hah. we scheduled delivery for a couple days before the work was supposed to start, just to make sure everything could go smoothly for the actual install.
> 
> the delivery happened exactly as scheduled, and everything seemed fine. that is, until our contractor arrived and found a huge crack through the tub. who knows if it was already damaged or somehow damaged during transit. it took us almost a whole day to resolve the problem, because the location we bought the tub from was out of stock and other locations were not being helpful. It ended up getting resolved (not by rona, but by home depot), but we paid a contractor for a whole day of basically standing around.
> 
> so frustrating, but i don’t have the skills or tools to pick up major appliances or furniture myself.


LOL...the fridge thing was many years back.
[/QUOTE]

hahahaha that’s what i get for trying to participate in a conversation and entertain a toddler at the same time!!


----------



## hdrolfe

So I don't think we'll be able to afford a southern vacation over March break this year but we still have the week off and I'd like to look at doing something a little closer to home. I see that I can use airmiles for a few things in Toronto, we could take the train (no flying! kiddo would be happy) and as long as we have a hotel with an indoor pool we could swim and enjoy the time. I could get tickets to the aquarium, maybe we could check out the ROM (kiddo was super into dinosaurs at one point), see the CN tower and he says he wants some Toronto "merch". I'm just not sure. Other option is to drive to Niagara Falls and stay at one of those places with an indoor water park. But then I have to drive. 

So for those TO peeps, do you think we could fill a few days? I don't think it will be much warmer than Ottawa in March, but hopefully it will be nicer, and we'll get to take the subway and stuff  My kid likes to be busy, I like to not have to cook


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe
March Break in Toronto : article from last year
also consider the Ontario Science center.
Have fun planning

https://www.ontariosciencecentre.ca/
https://www.travelweek.ca/news/chel...rate-kid-friendly-activities-for-march-break/
https://www.rom.on.ca/en/whats-on/march-break
https://www.seetorontonow.com/annual-events/march-break-in-toronto/
last years lists:
https://www.toronto4kids.com/February-2019/50-Fun-Things-to-Do-on-March-Break-2019/
Check out Groupon
https://www.groupon.com/local/toron...5RP77eJ340kzOmFRxOquCvbZj4pGEsXAaAuO-EALw_wcB
https://www.blogto.com/city/2016/09/the_top_10_family_friendly_hotels_in_toronto/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Great suggestions from Mel. Also check out Toronto CityPass. It get you the tower. Aquirium. ROM Science center and some others to goto over 7 days. All for half price. Great value for checking out the city


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> So I don't think we'll be able to afford a southern vacation over March break this year but we still have the week off and I'd like to look at doing something a little closer to home. I see that I can use airmiles for a few things in Toronto, we could take the train (no flying! kiddo would be happy) and as long as we have a hotel with an indoor pool we could swim and enjoy the time. I could get tickets to the aquarium, maybe we could check out the ROM (kiddo was super into dinosaurs at one point), see the CN tower and he says he wants some Toronto "merch". I'm just not sure. Other option is to drive to Niagara Falls and stay at one of those places with an indoor water park. But then I have to drive.
> 
> So for those TO peeps, do you think we could fill a few days? I don't think it will be much warmer than Ottawa in March, but hopefully it will be nicer, and we'll get to take the subway and stuff  My kid likes to be busy, I like to not have to cook


Stay at the Sheraton (across from city hall)  they have an indoor/outdoor pool.  It's fun to swim outside in the winter.   Not sure if the Toronto City Pass is on AM but it covers a lot of really fun things to do and it's a total bargain even if you have to purchase it.

Just my opinion but Niagara Falls is not that fun.  The indoor waterparks are VERY high priced and packed to the rafters on MB.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for all the tips! I think I have some ideas now  and can use Airmiles for a few things to make it cheaper. I will probably end up paying for the hotel, but should earn some airmiles on that   The City Pass looks interesting, just not sure how to get to a few of the places on transit so I'll have to see if it is worth it. And trying to figure out a food budget. I think he might enjoy the Medieval Times dinner as well, and it's on airmiles. Train is only $152 including tax! I suspect I can do the whole trip for less than airfare to Florida


----------



## ElCray

Just saw the IGA Quebec and NB flyer for the upcoming week. Flamingo chicken strips, nuggets, etc. are 3 for $20, and 100 BAMs. Good deal! Also they do the Shell gas coupon for purchases over $70.


----------



## ottawamom

@ElCray , what I find unusual about the flyer is that offer Flamingo chicken 600-800g 3/$20 (buy 3 get 100AM) is on page 3 and at the bottom of page 10 they have another offer for the same chicken 550g-1.2kg for $11.79. I will need to be very careful to make sure I pick up the correct boxes.

I enlarged and read the fine print on the $11.79 offer. It is for different types of chicken than the burgers/strips/nuggets in the AM offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> So I don't think we'll be able to afford a southern vacation over March break this year but we still have the week off and I'd like to look at doing something a little closer to home. I see that I can use airmiles for a few things in Toronto, we could take the train (no flying! kiddo would be happy) and as long as we have a hotel with an indoor pool we could swim and enjoy the time. I could get tickets to the aquarium, maybe we could check out the ROM (kiddo was super into dinosaurs at one point), see the CN tower and he says he wants some Toronto "merch". I'm just not sure. Other option is to drive to Niagara Falls and stay at one of those places with an indoor water park. But then I have to drive.
> 
> So for those TO peeps, do you think we could fill a few days? I don't think it will be much warmer than Ottawa in March, but hopefully it will be nicer, and we'll get to take the subway and stuff  My kid likes to be busy, I like to not have to cook



A Staycation!!!!!!  How fun.  We used to do those with the boys when they were younger before their big sister moved to the big city.  We would head to Edmonton, stay at a hotel with a great pool and water slides and just do things that we can't do in our little city.  I would plan it to go see the Monster trucks or one time we went to see the Oiler's play ( which is just as expensive or more then going to disney   it was a one time thing and I won't do that again ) go to the West Ed mall and the Telus Center.   It was such a needed break from the monotony of winter.  Have fun planning!


----------



## TammyLynn33

I would say Toronto zoo is a must see and you can get tix on airmiles. We are 2.5 hours away and squeeze in 4-6 trips a year . They may have educational programs running that week as well to look into .
Science Center? 



So for those TO peeps, do you think we could fill a few days? I don't think it will be much warmer than Ottawa in March, but hopefully it will be nicer, and we'll get to take the subway and stuff  My kid likes to be busy, I like to not have to cook 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TammyLynn33

Wonderful advice. Love the Sheraton and my kids call Nfalls Vegas north so tacky and expensive lol



dancin Disney style said:


> Stay at the Sheraton (across from city hall)  they have an indoor/outdoor pool.  It's fun to swim outside in the winter.   Not sure if the Toronto City Pass is on AM but it covers a lot of really fun things to do and it's a total bargain even if you have to purchase it.
> 
> Just my opinion but Niagara Falls is not that fun.  The indoor waterparks are VERY high priced and packed to the rafters on MB.


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> I would say Toronto zoo is a must see and you can get tix on airmiles. We are 2.5 hours away and squeeze in 4-6 trips a year . They may have educational programs running that week as well to look into .
> Science Center?



I think we may go to the zoo this summer, I'd probably drive and stay one night at a hotel nearby. We'll see I guess. But good to know they have tickets on airmiles!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did you all see on the AM faceb00k site that there is some type of travel announcement on January 9?


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did you all see on the AM faceb00k site that there is some type of travel announcement on January 9?


This was on my radio station twitter ??


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wonderful advice. Love the Sheraton and my kids call Nfalls Vegas north so tacky and expensive lol


LOL...we went on a team trip to nationals in Myrtle Beach and one of my friends said it was Niagara Falls with a beach.   Which is a perfect description of Myrtle Beach.


----------



## bababear_50

Heather
Keep an eye on this site as it always has good things happening in toronto for kids

https://www.toronto4kids.com/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I think I have some ideas now  and can use Airmiles for a few things to make it cheaper. I will probably end up paying for the hotel, but should earn some airmiles on that   The City Pass looks interesting, just not sure how to get to a few of the places on transit so I'll have to see if it is worth it. And trying to figure out a food budget. I think he might enjoy the Medieval Times dinner as well, and it's on airmiles. Train is only $152 including tax! I suspect I can do the whole trip for less than airfare to Florida


So as bad as everyone talks about transit its not bad in TO. Now I wouldnt donthe zoo on it. But all the others yes including science center. Plus there is uber. Also ìf child is underb12 transit is free.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I think I have some ideas now  and can use Airmiles for a few things to make it cheaper. I will probably end up paying for the hotel, but should earn some airmiles on that   The City Pass looks interesting, just not sure how to get to a few of the places on transit so I'll have to see if it is worth it. And trying to figure out a food budget. I think he might enjoy the Medieval Times dinner as well, and it's on airmiles. Train is only $152 including tax! I suspect I can do the whole trip for less than airfare to Florida





mort1331 said:


> So as bad as everyone talks about transit its not bad in TO. Now I wouldnt donthe zoo on it. But all the others yes including science center. Plus there is uber. Also ìf child is underb12 transit is free.


*YES! I agree on TTC being a great way to get around the city ! They have a great little feature on their website that lets you plan out a trip and it spits out several options of how to get where ever you'd like to go! You son might enjoy just hopping around the city for a bit. Fun fact-- you can stick your coat in your suitcase when you get to Union and not even need to go outside to get to a LOT VIA the PATH (that can be a bit of a challenge though since it's underground and signage is abysmal! You will need to get a PRESTO card for both of you but as mort mentioned your son's will be free. I stick mine in a Donald Duck luggage tag, clip it on my purse and pretend I'm using a Magic Band  

TTC TRIP PLANNER*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 that has to be the announcement. Makes sense.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1344861
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1344866
Foodland Ont 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1344864


Metro Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1345004
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'm hoping for a half decent Rexall shop as I don't see anything in the grocery flyers for me this week,,although I could go on a store hunt for hidden deals.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Love flyer Wednesday. I do my grocery pickup order with Walmart & submit my price matching request before I even leave the house! Getting $20 off thanks to price matching this week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Sad there was no blue Friday this week


----------



## Bossy22

TammyLynn33 said:


> Sad there was no blue Friday this week


I know, I need at least 1 more really good blue Friday to make it to my next DL ticket!!!  The Canadian sale ends Feb 16th I believe so I am running out of time!!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Appears the big airmiles announcement tomorrow will be another contest.  Good one though, 30 $5000 travel vouchers per day for 30 days!  Swipe for entry.  Grand prize is a $25000 travel voucher.


----------



## ottawamom

Details for the contest are in the Foodland flyer for this week.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hmm...reading that again, it's one $5000/day, not 30 - that makes more sense, but isn't as much fun


----------



## TammyLynn33

CanadianKrista said:


> Hmm...reading that again, it's one $5000/day, not 30 - that makes more sense, but isn't as much fun



yeah my luck isn’t that great lol. Good luck everyone


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Omg, really? I still need 6 miles so I can order two 5-day passes. I know I will get the miles by next weekend, but I’m impatient!  That will be another check mark on the list for that trip! Yessssss


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall Flyer

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1345100?page=4Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Wrong posting.....


----------



## Gigi22

A bit OT posting.  Successfully obtained 452 missing AMs for Christmas in July today.  The AMs for the Post Office purchase I made in July never showed up, even after I completed the online AM claim form in late Nov.  I was able to get the missing 2 miles for the PO purchase, plus the remaining miles for shopping all 5 categories of shops.  And it all posted today!  Yeah!


----------



## ottawamom

Good for you to track down those Canada Post AM. I just gave up on mine when they didn't post (last year). AM needs to know that they (CP) aren't following through when they should be. It must feel good to have those items cleared off your to do list.


----------



## bababear_50

Well after scouring the Rexall flyer I am coming up with nothing for this week.
I am just going to have to check out Sobeys for some in store deals, otherwise it a no airmiles week for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Wished I could have picked up some chicken for you this morning at IGA. I am debating between this weekend at Rexall or maybe coming up with a cosmetics order for next week. Not sure I have enough for $75 in cosmetics (needed) at this time.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be heading to Rexall, some of the stuff on sale is a good price and I need a few things from the vitamin aisle so I can easily get $50 on the weekend. 

Also heading to Freshco for groceries, no airmiles but a few good sales, and they are right beside each other so I can do both stores at once.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Omg, really? I still need 6 miles so I can order two 5-day passes. I know I will get the miles by next weekend, but I’m impatient!  That will be another check mark on the list for that trip! Yessssss


How soon do the survey points get posted? What about a survey or two to get the 6 AM? Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## kerreyn

I just checked my air miles account and I had 20 air miles deposited as "SEPT CU" - anyone else get that?


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I just checked my air miles account and I had 20 air miles deposited as "SEPT CU" - anyone else get that?


I got that too...no idea what it’s for.   Mine says Airmileshops.ca Sept CU


----------



## ElCray

Learned something tonight... The 3 cents off Shell gas coupon you get at IGA in Quebec does not work here in Ontario! Only Quebec, NB, NS and PEI.


----------



## ottawamom

Did you stock up on chicken. They had a good selection when I was in Gatineau (IGA des Grives) earlier today.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Did you stock up on chicken. They had a good selection when I was in Gatineau (IGA des Grives) earlier today.


Yes that's the one I go to as well! Got 12 boxes!! I also got my third 25L fill at Shell. I go to the one on Merivale close to the Pizza Hut. Usually it has the best prices in my driving radius.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally got around to updating the flyer links in the first post!

Anyone remember what happened before our last trip to see The Duck 3 years ago that led to us leaving a day earlier that we planned? WELL, it seems we have some weird power over the weather because a freezing rain storm is **barreling** down on us again!!! So, called WestJet and changed the flight, called and rearranged the airport shuttle, used airmiles to book the Hyatt inside MCO (since it's marathon weekend the cheapest onsite room is a Pirate room at CBR for over $300, not happening!) called CAA and extended the trip insurance to cover the extra 12-ish hours and then started packing like a mad woman!*


----------



## bababear_50

Have a wonderful Holiday Jacqueline!
Hugs
Mel
 Have a great Time!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! Have a blast Jacqueline! So jealous.

How were you able to switch your flights?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Take me with you......


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Yes that's the one I go to as well! Got 12 boxes!! I also got my third 25L fill at Shell. I go to the one on Merivale close to the Pizza Hut. Usually it has the best prices in my driving radius.



And that Shell knows their AM promotions.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Welp, down to needing four miles for two passes LOL  S-l-o-w-l-y, but surely I'm getting there.  Heading to Moncton tomorrow for a basketball tourney, so I will make sure I gas up at Shell and get v-power this time. They post the quickest, moreso than Irving.


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977 , Take a look at the Shell website. They have some in-store promotions that would add a few extra AM.


----------



## Etch

AngelDisney said:


> How soon do the survey points get posted?



They say 3-5 days after you complete the survey but i've had them post faster.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, I will, thanks.  Although Shell's promotions are rarely as good in-store as say in Ontario.  Maybe I can grab a few road snacks for our trip to Moncton tomorrow.  (As I literally just posted on the DIS Fit thread about not eating junk food LOL).


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Woohoo! Have a blast Jacqueline! So jealous.
> 
> How were you able to switch your flights?


*it's easy- peasy! As soon as a travel advisory pops up on the website you can call in and switch to any flight you'd like.  I've been obsessively watching the weather network since they first started talking about this storm last Sunday and then looking at WestJet.  Once the advisory was there I quickly checked my flight options,  decided which we'd prefer, called them  and told them which flight we wanted now. I was on the phone for less than 10 minutes and most of that was on hold. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero, huh. I never knew we could do that!  I wonder if also works like that for Air Canada.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero, huh. I never knew we could do that!  I wonder if also works like that for Air Canada.


*I think it's actually easier with air Canada, I believe you can do it online yourself. Yup,  just checked and it looks like you can just go in a modify it online if your flight is affected. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This time next week I will be booking our flights for WDW!  I have $800 in Air Canada vouchers to use, so those will go towards one-way flights with seat selection, 1st bag and 100% aeroplan miles (I think they are called Flex fares).  The return flight I will buy with the miles (both flights are direct too!) for 2,530 miles+ $70 each person. Not too bad for the month of December.  You know the trip is real when you book the flights ✈

That will be another check mark off the list! Woohoo!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh, when booking Air Canada fares with miles, which level of ticket do you get? Hoping I am able to get a Flex ticket so I will earn 100% miles, versus Standard and only earn 50% miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Oh, when booking Air Canada fares with miles, which level of ticket do you get? Hoping I am able to get a Flex ticket so I will earn 100% miles, versus Standard and only earn 50% miles.



You won't earn miles on the tickets when you book through airmiles. But it's the lowest fare, you can call to pay and choose seats if you want to though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks @hdrolfe. I figured as much.


----------



## Debbie

Have a wonderful vacation! And thanks for the reminder. We've two winter trips booked in the next weeks, so knowing that there is an option for weather concerns helps (a little) to allay my fears. Getting back, who cares, but when I have a cruise, I worry about the outbound flight endlessly from the time I book it. LOL


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Safe travels and have a great vacation Jacqueline!!!   I am keeping my fingers crossed that you love POFQ as much as we do!!!!    BTW...thanks for the information about using AM to book the Hyatt at MCO...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just logged into our accounts on the app and found an offer for Lawton’s - spend $35 in Our Compliments products get 75 miles. I hope this isn’t the norm as that offer is usually for 95 miles.

All of the offers are going downhill, that’s for sure!


----------



## adamkat

Hey all.  So I have had airmiles for a long time but never really used them.   Realizing my error I went to Rexall today and bought $50 worth of stuff for the 100 bonus air miles but I don't see them on my account.   Do you have to activate every offer for it to add onto your account?   I'm so green at using my airmiles in any way.   ;c(


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Finally got around to updating the flyer links in the first post!
> 
> Anyone remember what happened before our last trip to see The Duck 3 years ago that led to us leaving a day earlier that we planned? WELL, it seems we have some weird power over the weather because a freezing rain storm is **barreling** down on us again!!! So, called WestJet and changed the flight, called and rearranged the airport shuttle, used airmiles to book the Hyatt inside MCO (since it's marathon weekend the cheapest onsite room is a Pirate room at CBR for over $300, not happening!) called CAA and extended the trip insurance to cover the extra 12-ish hours and then started packing like a mad woman!*


Have a magical vacation!


----------



## bbangel

adamkat said:


> Hey all.  So I have had airmiles for a long time but never really used them.   Realizing my error I went to Rexall today and bought $50 worth of stuff for the 100 bonus air miles but I don't see them on my account.   Do you have to activate every offer for it to add onto your account?   I'm so green at using my airmiles in any way.   ;c(


It can take some time for miles to show up in your account. If you check out the section on missing miles it gives you the time lines for how long they have to post (up to 120 days for some bonus miles)


----------



## hdrolfe

adamkat said:


> Hey all.  So I have had airmiles for a long time but never really used them.   Realizing my error I went to Rexall today and bought $50 worth of stuff for the 100 bonus air miles but I don't see them on my account.   Do you have to activate every offer for it to add onto your account?   I'm so green at using my airmiles in any way.   ;c(


They aren't posted instantly unfortunately. Rexall usually posts the next day. As long as they appeared on your receipt you should be fine.


----------



## ottawamom

adamkat said:


> Hey all.  So I have had airmiles for a long time but never really used them.   Realizing my error I went to Rexall today and bought $50 worth of stuff for the 100 bonus air miles but I don't see them on my account.   Do you have to activate every offer for it to add onto your account?   I'm so green at using my airmiles in any way.   ;c(



Terms of use vary with each offer. Sometimes you need a coupon, sometimes its a loaded offer. For this particular offer at Rexall no coupon required they just need to swipe your AM card and then you need to spend $50 in qualifying items.

The Rexall offer:
1. It had to be $50 worth before taxes, Did you purchase anything that doesn't qualify (postage stamps, GC) list on back page of flyer
2. Does the 100 AM show up on your receipt? If not go back to the store and get them to add them to your AM # manually.  Does your AM card show on your receipt?
3. AM will post tomorrow morning so you might want to wait and see before heading back to the store.


----------



## bababear_50

My offers at Sobeys buy 3 x 99 cent reusable grocery bags get 10 bonus airmiles,,
I also picked up 6 jars of Riserva Pasta sauce,the grilled veggie one and got 95 airmiles,,,that's it for me for the week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

Trying to book a March Break flight to Orlando or Tampa using my miles.  Several flight options come up when I search but I keep getting the error message that the flight is no longer available.  I've tried several different combinations and they all come up as no longer available.

I've tried logging off and back on the site as well as different web browsers.  When I search again all the same flights come up but then wont let me book anything.

This can't be right?  Anyone else ever had this issue?

I'm currently waiting for an agent on live chat.


----------



## ottawamom

I had this same issue when I was trying to book a round-trip for May. See if you can get anywhere booking two one way trips. It costs a little more because you pay the fees twice but at this stage it may be your best bet.


----------



## Etch

I'm scared it will let me book a one way there and not one back ! lol

I'm also short a couple hundred air miles if I do it that way.  Return flights are 3500.  If I book them separately its 2100 each way.

Thanks for the suggestion though.  Live chat agent told me I should call tomorrow morning.

You're right though.  If I try to book it one way it puts me through to the booking screen.  Weird


----------



## ottawamom

Keep trying, the Airmiles website is glitchy. Something that doesn't work one day will work the next. Try different time of the day as well. A different browser, different computer? I've tried everything at one time or another.

I'm obsessive when I've decided I want flights somewhere and am like a dog with a bone until I get them.


----------



## Etch

So I tried for about an hour last night until I realized that none of the Air Canada flights would book.

As soon as I tried a WestJet flight it worked!  Cost me slightly more miles but the flight times are great.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## osully

Anyone know why the cruises through RedTag ask for your departing airport? This seems unnecessary. Considering flights aren’t included?! I was hoping they were at first.


----------



## ottawamom

Etch said:


> So I tried for about an hour last night until I realized that none of the Air Canada flights would book.
> 
> As soon as I tried a WestJet flight it worked!  Cost me slightly more miles but the flight times are great.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Dog with a bone works every time Glad you got some flights that worked for you.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Finally got around to updating the flyer links in the first post!
> 
> Anyone remember what happened before our last trip to see The Duck 3 years ago that led to us leaving a day earlier that we planned? WELL, it seems we have some weird power over the weather because a freezing rain storm is **barreling** down on us again!!! So, called WestJet and changed the flight, called and rearranged the airport shuttle, used airmiles to book the Hyatt inside MCO (since it's marathon weekend the cheapest onsite room is a Pirate room at CBR for over $300, not happening!) called CAA and extended the trip insurance to cover the extra 12-ish hours and then started packing like a mad woman!*


p


osully said:


> Anyone know why the cruises through RedTag ask for your departing airport? This seems unnecessary. Considering flights aren’t included?! I was hoping they were at first.



Maybe if there are delays ? Maybe marketing purposes? ( if you say Orlando maybe you’ll get a bunch of Orlando spam )


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Have a great vacation @Donald - my hero .  Hope you pop in and say hi and make us all jealous while you're away!


----------



## marchingstar

Can’t wait to hear about all your adventures, @Donald - my hero !!


----------



## ottawamom

Weather report for @Donald - my hero , It's 7 degrees and raining. This will switch over to freezing rain followed by a stint of snow before going back to freezing rain until tomorrow morning. (Ottawa weather Jan 11)

Aren't you glad you are where you are? I hope it's nice and sunny.


----------



## bababear_50

@Donald - my hero

If allowed on your diet please have a plate of warm beignets for me....Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> @Donald - my hero
> 
> If allowed on your diet please have a plate of warm beignets for me....Hugs Mel
> View attachment 464294


@Donald - my hero   have some of those for me too!!!!  I want to try the booze injected ones.  
Have a great time for all of us.  POFQ is my FAVOURITE resort.  I hope I get back there soon.  Send us a pic or two that we can drool over.

Sitting here watching the ugly grey, rainy weather today is super depressing and making me dream of Disney resorts, Disney food, Disney rides, Disney buses, Disney boats, Disney Skyliner......there's a theme here.

Has anyone realized we are going to be a ship without a captain for the next 3 weeks?


----------



## cari12

I booked a car rental through the AM site, do we earn AM on it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*thanks gang! We're currently sitting at the gate ... waiting,  waiting WAITING it had to be the  Quickest trip thru both security and customs ... ZERO line at either. Everyone we encountered was in a great mood (mind you both the hubby and I are ridiculously chipper) I like being able to take my time thru security and they had every lane open but no one but us there so they were happy to see us ! Had no problem going thru with my massive haul of medications,  only swabbed the bottle of gaviscon and told me he hopes that it comes home unopened 
customs agent was a hoot,  asked us if we'd told told our kids we're gone for 3 weeks then leaned over the counter to see if he'd fit in any of our bags.  

the allergy beignets are safe for me sooo yup, I'll be eating an order or 10  I sent in a list of my ADRS and I've now heard from 11 of the 12 restaurants and can tell you exactly what I'll be eating at most of those.  I was up till 2 finishing off my gifts for the chefs since they aren't able to accept tips but I really feel the need to show my appreciation. 
you know I'll be checking in occasionally,  can't leave my peeps alone that long!!
*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *thanks gang! We're currently sitting at the gate ... waiting,  waiting WAITING it had to be the  Quickest trip thru both security and customs ... ZERO line at either. Everyone we encountered was in a great mood (mind you both the hubby and I are ridiculously chipper) I like being able to take my time thru security and they had every lane open but no one but us there so they were happy to see us ! Had no problem going thru with my massive haul of medications,  only swabbed the bottle of gaviscon and told me he hopes that it comes home unopened
> customs agent was a hoot,  asked us if we'd told told our kids we're gone for 3 weeks then leaned over the counter to see if he'd fit in any of our bags.
> 
> the allergy beignets are safe for me sooo yup, I'll be eating an order or 10  I sent in a list of my ADRS and I've now heard from 11 of the 12 restaurants and can tell you exactly what I'll be eating at most of those.  I was up till 2 finishing off my gifts for the chefs since they aren't able to accept tips but I really feel the need to show my appreciation.
> you know I'll be checking in occasionally,  can't leave my peeps alone that long!!
> View attachment 464296View attachment 464297*


Those gifts are darling!!!  For the allergy beignets ask them to fry them a little longer than what they usually do. Every time I forgot to ask they were doughy/uncooked in the middle, unlike my kids version (non-allergy).


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *thanks gang! We're currently sitting at the gate ... waiting,  waiting WAITING it had to be the  Quickest trip thru both security and customs ... ZERO line at either. Everyone we encountered was in a great mood (mind you both the hubby and I are ridiculously chipper) I like being able to take my time thru security and they had every lane open but no one but us there so they were happy to see us ! Had no problem going thru with my massive haul of medications,  only swabbed the bottle of gaviscon and told me he hopes that it comes home unopened
> customs agent was a hoot,  asked us if we'd told told our kids we're gone for 3 weeks then leaned over the counter to see if he'd fit in any of our bags.
> 
> the allergy beignets are safe for me sooo yup, I'll be eating an order or 10  I sent in a list of my ADRS and I've now heard from 11 of the 12 restaurants and can tell you exactly what I'll be eating at most of those.  I was up till 2 finishing off my gifts for the chefs since they aren't able to accept tips but I really feel the need to show my appreciation.
> you know I'll be checking in occasionally,  can't leave my peeps alone that long!!
> View attachment 464296View attachment 464297*


These key chains are so cute! How thoughtful!! Have a blast and send us trip updates as often as possible!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *you know I'll be checking in occasionally,  can't leave my peeps alone that long!!*



You mean you can't leave us unsupervised


----------



## ottawamom

When mom's away.....


----------



## bababear_50




----------



## mort1331

Ok my DVC fans will like this. My waitlist just came in. standard view 1bdrm Boardwalk. Saves me 36points. Great sunday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*as we were riding along in the magical Express this morning we agreed that we'll start every trip like this! Seriously one of the best uses of our airmiles,  ever! The room in the Hyatt was gorgeous!! Overlooked the atrium,  large sitting area,  big bathroom,  tons of space and surprisingly quiet. We woke up around 6:45 and figured we'd just get moving slowly and eventually wandered down towards the ME .. to find this  .
we boarded the bus with 3 other people and it pulled out! Just a tad over 30 minutes and we walked into an empty lobby, pixie dust is running wild already! 

now,  question,  interested in me making little updates here or would you prefer I create a separate thread?*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *as we were riding along in the magical Express this morning we agreed that we'll start every trip like this! Seriously one of the best uses of our airmiles,  ever! The room in the Hyatt was gorgeous!! Overlooked the atrium,  large sitting area,  big bathroom,  tons of space and surprisingly quiet. We woke up around 6:45 and figured we'd just get moving slowly and eventually wandered down towards the ME .. to find this  .View attachment 464531View attachment 464532View attachment 464533
> we boarded the bus with 3 other people and it pulled out! Just a tad over 30 minutes and we walked into an empty lobby, pixie dust is running wild already!
> 
> now,  question,  interested in me making little updates here or would you prefer I create a separate thread?*



oh, even pictures of that sign make me feel excited!!

personal vote: separate thread. 

i am so excited to see your updates, i just don’t want to lose either an update or air miles info. 

if you prefer, you could always make a general trip thread, so anyone traveling, say in 2020, can share little details? or your own trip thread...either way, i’ll happily be reading along!!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *as we were riding along in the magical Express this morning we agreed that we'll start every trip like this! Seriously one of the best uses of our airmiles,  ever! The room in the Hyatt was gorgeous!! Overlooked the atrium,  large sitting area,  big bathroom,  tons of space and surprisingly quiet. We woke up around 6:45 and figured we'd just get moving slowly and eventually wandered down towards the ME .. to find this  .View attachment 464531View attachment 464532View attachment 464533
> we boarded the bus with 3 other people and it pulled out! Just a tad over 30 minutes and we walked into an empty lobby, pixie dust is running wild already!
> 
> now,  question,  interested in me making little updates here or would you prefer I create a separate thread?*


https://www.disboards.com/threads/donalds-personal-thread.3786365/here is your answer


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Ok my DVC fans will like this. My waitlist just came in. standard view 1bdrm Boardwalk. Saves me 36points. Great sunday.



We really enjoyed our stay at the Boardwalk DVC.  So nice to be able to walk to two parks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

This weeks Rexall coupon has arrived.....I'm not a fan

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1132020-PP42-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> This weeks Rexall coupon has arrived.....I'm not a fan
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1132020-PP42-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB



Well that's disappointing!


----------



## ottawamom

Definitely don't use that one. We don't want to see more of those in future weeks especially when you consider you can  spend $75 on cosmetics and get 200AM on Thursday.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> This weeks Rexall coupon has arrived.....I'm not a fan
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1132020-PP42-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


Here is the survey coupon good through Feb. 18, 2020


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Definitely don't use that one. We don't want to see more of those in future weeks especially when you consider you can  spend $75 on cosmetics and get 200AM on Thursday.


Totally agree! I am getting the 200AM on Thursday.


----------



## Eveningsong

AngelDisney said:


> Totally agree! I am getting the 200AM on Thursday.


I’m waiting for our next Blue Friday


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> I’m waiting for our next Blue Friday



Me Toooo!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

mort1331 said:


> Ok my DVC fans will like this. My waitlist just came in. standard view 1bdrm Boardwalk. Saves me 36points. Great sunday.



when are you going ? I may be a cash stay for that night and then cancel it iif I need to .


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Me Toooo!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Me three.  I spoke with one of the cashier supervisor's at Sobey's today, and she said it's Blue Friday this week (finally)! I asked if there were any good deals, she said it just depends on what you're looking for, mainly the 'usual' chips, ice cream, chicken wings, etc...


----------



## bbangel

I wish the blue Friday stuff would be on healthier options or not in such high quantities


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I only need ONE mile to get two 5-day passes...I thought I would hit the exact amount after our day trip this weekend with Irving 3x miles, but I forgot I only 1 + 2, not 1 + 3.

Guess I will have to wait until my 10 miles post from Sobeys (buy 3 reusable bags).


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Me three.  I spoke with one of the cashier supervisor's at Sobey's today, and she said it's Blue Friday this week (finally)! I asked if there were any good deals, she said it just depends on what you're looking for, mainly the 'usual' chips, ice cream, chicken wings, etc...



Hi Kerreyn,,thanks for sharing the information.
I can't eat chips or ice cream right now but some prime chicken would be good.
Fingers crossed.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Kerreyn,,thanks for sharing the information.
> I can't eat chips or ice cream right now but some prime chicken would be good.
> Fingers crossed.
> Hugs
> Mel



Agreed Mel. I was hoping she'd give me a flyer, but no such luck.


----------



## mort1331

TammyLynn33 said:


> when are you going ? I may be a cash stay for that night and then cancel it iif I need to .


We are there over march break
 1st at BLT fri 13 to mon 16 then BW 16 to sat 21.
Hoping to have a drknk with Mel and if your there join in


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> Me three.  I spoke with one of the cashier supervisor's at Sobey's today, and she said it's Blue Friday this week (finally)! I asked if there were any good deals, she said it just depends on what you're looking for, mainly the 'usual' chips, ice cream, chicken wings, etc...



it’s gonna be literal blue friday on the prairies....

it’s gonna take some good promos to get me out of my house! c’mon safeway!


----------



## marchingstar

bbangel said:


> I wish the blue Friday stuff would be on healthier options or not in such high quantities



I don’t mind buying bulk for products, but i hate how much the rewards have slipped. 

I also find there’s fewer house products included, at least the products i use. I used to consistently find my laundry soap on special, maybe every 2nd blue friday. I’ve stopped looking, because it’s never included anymore.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Me Toooo!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Me three!
I hope to get enough AM for flights to WDW this coming Christmas.

Update: Me Four!!


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Kerreyn,,thanks for sharing the information.
> I can't eat chips or ice cream right now but some prime chicken would be good.
> Fingers crossed.
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel, what is the prime chicken you buy? Is it the wings or is the stuffed chicken usually included in the promos?


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Mel, what is the prime chicken you buy? Is it the wings or is the stuffed chicken usually included in the promos?



Hi ElCray
I like the chicken strips/broccoli & cheese stuffed breasts/Butter & Chives stuffed chicken breasts ,,sometimes I will also pick up the nuggets,,I'm not a fan of the chicken wings though.

Here are some of their products
https://www.google.com/search?q=pri...ECA0QAw&biw=1920&bih=888#imgrc=LHhCgTvBmWHNWM
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I typically get the flyers on Tuesday nights. I will post if there is BF or not.


----------



## isabellea

It’s NOT Blue Friday at IGA.


----------



## ElCray

isabellea said:


> It’s NOT Blue Friday at IGA.


And the spend threshold is super lame...


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi ElCray
> I like the chicken strips/broccoli & cheese stuffed breasts/Butter & Chives stuffed chicken breasts ,,sometimes I will also pick up the nuggets,,I'm not a fan of the chicken wings though.
> 
> Here are some of their products
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pri...ECA0QAw&biw=1920&bih=888#imgrc=LHhCgTvBmWHNWM
> Hugs
> Mel


I get the Italiano stuffed chicken breast. If you add some sauce and a little cheese it's like chicken parm.   I like the other ones as well  but the fat/carb content is too high for us.   I also like the chicken strips.  The wings are just gross and there are maybe 10 of them in the box.


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo doesn't seem to like Prime chicken fingers  though maybe if I had a way to deep fry or air fry them it would help.  I don't care for their wings, I much prefer M&M wings, their salt and pepper are so good and I think low carb (not breaded). 

I guess we'll have to see, but I don't want to get 10 bags of chips for airmiles so it's possible I won't be able to participate in BF if it is.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I am actually hoping for cheerios again - both kids are eating them for breakfast now, and we are going through a ton!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If I earn miles at Sobeys on a Sunday, will they post that same week?  I usually shop on Saturdays and they post by Thursday of that week.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If I earn miles at Sobeys on a Sunday, will they post that same week?  I usually shop on Saturdays and they post by Thursday of that week.



Sunday shops (in my experience) post a week later (so shop on the 19th, post on the 30th of January).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe OMG seriously?!!?  I just need that 1 air mile to post!  This actually kinda humorous in a very annoying kind of way.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe OMG seriously?!!?  I just need that 1 air mile to post!  This actually kinda humorous in a very annoying kind of way.



Yeah, you could shop Saturday  that would post in time! Or Rexall or Shell are pretty quick to post.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe OMG seriously?!!?  I just need that 1 air mile to post!  This actually kinda humorous in a very annoying kind of way.


You could do a "Rewarding your Opinions" survey. They post pretty quickly and you get one mile even if you are disqualified from the survey. I haven't done one in awhile but I do remember they used to post very quickly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, I totally forgot I did a fill up at Shell last night LOL I will likely get those 2 miles this week.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> I am actually hoping for cheerios again - both kids are eating them for breakfast now, and we are going through a ton!


 
me too!

mine gets a cereal mix as an afternoon snack at daycare. they call it grumpy snack, which i think is the cutest! anyways, now at home if he needs a little something i make him his own grumpy snack (mostly cheerios in a cup...) and he’s thrilled. i could use another 5 boxes.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys accumulates AM for the week. Shop Sunday to Saturday, these will post with Saturdays date the following Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, I totally forgot I did a fill up at Shell last night LOL I will likely get those 2 miles this week.


3 days max.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Boom-shaka-laka!

Ordered my passes! Phew! I was so worried they would sell out before I was able to order them!

Also, Blue Friday in Atlantic!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles travel insurance question.

The only way I would get my miles back if I had to cancel would be if I had purchase their insurance at the time of booking, correct?

I REALLY hate buying TONS of travel insurance when I have a good plan with my MC and my work plan. BUT, I'll be forking out 5000 miles for our return flights this week for our December trip.  Would you spend the extra couple hundred bucks to insure the miles?


----------



## ottawamom

Think about it this way. 5000AM is around $500. If you have to spend $250 to insure against that loss is it worth it? Depends on your risk level. I haven't ever had insurance on my flights and haven't ever had to cancel. If I were to take all the money I would have put into AM insurance over the years and never used it would more than pay for the AM lost.  In other words I self finance my own loss. 

Not everyone will look at it that way so you will need to make up your own mind.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, so you're saying you wouldn't bother on 5000 miles?

Now, next spring I will be forking out around 12,000 miles on three flights.  Would you take out the insurance on that amount?

Edit to add: Just got off the phone with the insurance peeps. Said I don't need to take the full plan, can just do the non-medical plan. I guess I will have to see what they quote me.  I mean, my passes are only good until Dec 31,2020 and we are going the first week of December. If I lose my miles on flights, I will lose them on the passes as well, which is even a bigger amount.


----------



## ottawamom

What I'm saying is it depends on how much the insurance is going to cost you? 12000 AM is worth $1263. I have no idea what the insurance cost would be on that. Lets say it's $300-400. Your insurance offsets risk of $800.

If you are in the habit of never getting insurance and mentally you put those savings aside, when you eventually have to cancel your risk is paid for with all the savings (not purchasing insurance) you have done over the years. Yes it's going to bite but I'm assuming if you have to cancel then something serious is going on and the $800 worth of AM lost is the least of your concerns.

Also if 12000AM is for 3 people, would the other 2 people still go if 1 couldn't or would all three stay home because 1 person couldn't go?

Bottom line no I wouldn't take out insurance on the flights that cost 12000AM because I know I'm going to use them. The insurance industry preys on your fears.

A lot to consider and everyone have differing levels of risk aversion. (I also don't get cancellation insurance when traveling during hurricane season).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, thanks for breaking it all down for me like that!  So much easier to process when someone else explains their point of view.

On our first cruise I had a really bad sinus cold / ear pain and we still got on that plane. I was in agony for three days and couldn't hear at all out of one ear, but dang it the drinks still went down just the same LOL 

And you're right about canceling. If it was for something drastic, air miles wouldn't even enter my mind.


----------



## ottawamom

That's just the way I rationalize my not purchasing AM cancellation insurance. Others will likely have a different opinion.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> me too!
> 
> mine gets a cereal mix as an afternoon snack at daycare. they call it grumpy snack, which i think is the cutest! anyways, now at home if he needs a little something i make him his own grumpy snack (mostly cheerios in a cup...) and he’s thrilled. i could use another 5 boxes.


I’d be willing to bet  the grumpy snack happens during the arsenic hours?


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I’d be willing to bet  the grumpy snack happens during the arsenic hours?



hehehehe. it does!


----------



## ottawamom

Hopes and wishes for this Blue Friday? Mine is things that don't have to go into the freezer and quantities of 4 not 5.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Hopes and wishes for this Blue Friday? Mine is things that don't have to go into the freezer and quantities of 4 not 5.


Same re freezer! We're going to town on freezer food this week to try and make room!!

I'd be up for unscented laundry detergent, toilet paper, and paper towels at a good price. It seems like they mark these items up with the bonus pretty often, and buying only for the bonus goes against my Air Miles shopping principles.


----------



## flower_petals

I didn't see this posted.  Rexall has the 100 am for the rexall, be better,  etc promo this weekend.  Pretty much the same as the others have been 17-19


----------



## marchingstar

i see some blue friday wishes, at least out west!

i’ll definitely make one shop. still deciding if i could pull off 2. it’ll probably depend on how my freezer looks when i take stock tomorrow.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sooo...As of last night dh had 3 miles in his dream account once I bought my passes. This morning he has 30 in his account, however, nothing new posted that amounts to 27 miles.

Also, I had been waiting for 71 miles from sobeys to post, and they are there this morning. But they are not all reflected in his total, IF they are a part of this new 27 miles.

Has this happened to anyone before? How do you prove that those miles are not being displayed correctly? It’s like they just slid them in the account without giving me credit for them. And TBH, this isn’t the first time that has happened to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## dancin Disney style

It's Blue Friday.... and it's not too bad, they must have heard the masses did not what to have to buy in high numbers

Sobeys   https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1345664

Foodland   https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1345672


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sooo...As of last night dh had 3 miles in his dream account once I bought my passes. This morning he has 30 in his account, however, nothing new posted that amounts to 27 miles.
> 
> Also, I had been waiting for 71 miles from sobeys to post, and they are there this morning. But they are not all reflected in his total, IF they are a part of this new 27 miles.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? How do you prove that those miles are not being displayed correctly? It’s like they just slid them in the account without giving me credit for them. And TBH, this isn’t the first time that has happened to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sometimes it takes an hour or so for the totals to show up correctly. I know in the past I must have been checking within minutes of my account updating and the Totals were wacky. Check again in an hour or two and I'm certain you will see the missing bits have been updated.

Blue Friday, It will be a harder shop (not a lot of the big AM earners) but there are a few things I need in my pantry so I will pick those up. I will try to make sure I get $100 spent at either Foodland or Sobeys to take advantage of the 100AM bonus. I might even be able to do 2 of them when I check the flyer for the rest of my grocery needs.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> It's Blue Friday.... and it's not too bad, they must have heard the masses did not what to have to buy in high numbers
> 
> Sobeys   https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1345664
> 
> Foodland   https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1345672


So some not bad. Oatmeal that we eat lots of I can get for 1.88 normally, so $3 per is expensive, but when you get 100am for 4 or $12 that comes down to .50 each. Great deal, and for those who help out food banks, good bang for buck.
Have to see how many my store has. Might have to ask them to stock extra


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> So some not bad. Oatmeal that we eat lots of I can get for 1.88 normally, so $3 per is expensive, but when you get 100am for 4 or $12 that comes down to .50 each. Great deal, and for those who help out food banks, good bang for buck.
> Have to see how many my store has. Might have to ask them to stock extra


We don't eat much Oatmeal but for sure I will buy some to donate to the food bank.   The last few times I've needed to buy a box for us at home I couldn't find it for less than $3.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well of course it's Blue Friday  I have no money until Monday so won't be able to participate. Though not a lot of it looks appealing any way. Ah well, maybe next time!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'll be buying oatmeal for the food bank too - it used to be my best blue friday item, and then they changed the recipe, now it is gluey and the kids won't eat it anymore.  Sigh.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m really sad we only have a foodland and unless I’m missing it i see no chicken for us. I’ve been cleaning out our freezer in anticipation 
Some of them are getting ridiculous like the lunchables buy 8.. who needs wants 8 lunchables esp at $3.49.


----------



## Tinetine

CanadianKrista said:


> I'll be buying oatmeal for the food bank too - it used to be my best blue friday item, and then they changed the recipe, now it is gluey and the kids won't eat it anymore.  Sigh.



I am so glad you mentioned this ! I thought I was going crazy. One box is fine, like usual, the other I have to cook twice the time and it comes out like paste. I'm the only one who eats it at home, so no one knew what I was talking about, LOL


----------



## CanadianKrista

Tinetine said:


> I am so glad you mentioned this ! I thought I was going crazy. One box is fine, like usual, the other I have to cook twice the time and it comes out like paste. I'm the only one who eats it at home, so no one knew what I was talking about, LOL



Yeah, my son used to eat the cookies and cream every morning.  They moved to "all natural flavours" and now it's disgusting.  He won't touch it.  I was happier when he was at least eating oatmeal, even with some artifical flavours.  Bah.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

well...I'm glad to finally see a blue Friday...too bad I needed it for December make onyx for the year.  Oh well what can I do about their timing  lol.  But there are a few items I see that we will use.  Not sure if it will total to 100.00.  Might have to see what personal offers I get as well.  Hoping to get a few extra miles.  

We got a phonecall yesterday from the dd...and we might be making a quick trip down to see her...if she has baby this week or next week.  We figured we would fly as we are just going down for a short amount of time and don't want to spend 2 full days driving down.  But of course, flying on short notice is NOT cheap....so we thought we would use AM.  It is a little more AM's for a flight that is on such short notice, but with 2 blue fridays and maybe some good personal offers, or some of those other deals I have seen them doing the last little while, I'll be able to replenish those miles quickly.  We are just waiting now for the phone call that they are inducing soon!


----------



## ottawamom

Exciting times @Pumpkin1172 , here's hoping everything goes uneventfully. A new baby in a few days . Keep us informed.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Look what I got today.....it’s going to be a very good BF


----------



## ottawamom

That's a good one mine is spend $135 get 40AM. I'll load it and watch my total because I think I'm getting close with my first run through the flyer. If it's an extra $10 or so of groceries I'll find a few for the extra 40AM.


----------



## Raimiette

Mine is 140 bonus airmiles for $150. Not too shabby if I combine with blue Friday.


----------



## CanadianKrista

You guys got great ones!  Mine is only 50AM/$125.


----------



## Debbie

CanadianKrista said:


> You guys got great ones!  Mine is only 50AM/$125.


Mine is similar.. Spend 115 get 45. I guess that's what I get for shopping there regularly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

With that loaded offer this could be a record breaking Sobeys shop.  I think the best I’ve done on a BF is around 500.  Those offers had been steadily getting worse and I haven’t used one probably since last spring.  I guess they want me back.  I actually feel like it’s a mistake...guess we shall see.


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this in my Airmiles newletter. I thought it might be of interest to some.


----------



## mort1331

Wow Sobeys really doesnt like me. My offer is $200/65am.  Guess why I am getting way more out of pcpoints lately.


----------



## ottawamom

I have just finished preparing my Sobey/Foodland Blue Friday spreadsheet. It looks like it will a profitable day afterall. Nothing is on the list that won't get used in the next month or two. I may have to eat a little more oatmeal than usual but that's OK.

It's supposed to snow here tomorrow but be sunny for Friday before snowing again on Saturday. The Blue Friday gods are looking down on me.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I have just finished preparing my Sobey/Foodland Blue Friday spreadsheet. It looks like it will a profitable day afterall. Nothing is on the list that won't get used in the next month or two. I may have to eat a little more oatmeal than usual but that's OK.
> 
> It's supposed to snow here tomorrow but be sunny for Friday before snowing again on Saturday. The Blue Friday gods are looking down on me.



Just dress warm! I see a wind chill and frost bite warning for Friday  though a warm bowl of oatmeal would make that feel better.


----------



## adamkat

That is a nice one.   I'm new to using AM and figuring it out.  
I have 85 bonus miles when I spend $90  but if I use the coupon in the flyer for 100 bonus miles when you spend $100 or more do you get both deals??  My guess is not but I thought I would ask


----------



## Days In the Sun

I have 160am when you spend $200 for the second week in a row.  I believe these are random/rotated, daughter had 80am/$75 (something like that) for two weeks in a row in November.


----------



## Days In the Sun

adamkat said:


> That is a nice one.   I'm new to using AM and figuring it out.
> I have 85 bonus miles when I spend $90  but if I use the coupon in the flyer for 100 bonus miles when you spend $100 or more do you get both deals??  My guess is not but I thought I would ask



Yes they work together, you can get both.  I believe awhile ago someone in the west posting they didn't work for them but my understanding that has changed and they both work.  Ontario for sure they work together.  Btw, yours is a very good offer too.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*wow, some of you have great offers to use with blue Friday... even if I was home and able to shop they sure weren't trying to convince me!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've been waiting for air miles to release my Dec 5 return flights and lo and behold, I go to book my one ways on Air Canada's website and it's down! I can't click in any search field. UGH.  I let them know through FB msg.

I don't want to book my air miles flights until I see that the Air Canada ones are still there.  Using my evouchers from the Mexico debacle.


----------



## kerreyn

My offers are $150/45am at Safeway, or $50/20am at Sobeys. Neither are great, but I’ll probably go to Safeway for Blue Friday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine are $90/30 or $75/25. I'll be using the $90/30, along with a new store opening offer $40/50, plus the Blue Friday offer $100/50.  Buying the 6 Fiber 1/Nature Valley bar for 100 miles, Delissio pizzas x 3 for 50 miles, buy 2 salad kits $8 for 20 miles, plus I have 43 miles in My Offers I can use.

Lawton's Drugs has Blue Friday as well, so I'm doing buying 3 Carlton Cards get 50 miles.

Should be a nice haul!


----------



## adamkat

Also as a previous poster mentioned Rexall has 100 bonus miles when you spend $30 on their brand products.  Guess I'm going shopping this weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I've been waiting for air miles to release my Dec 5 return flights and lo and behold, I go to book my one ways on Air Canada's website and it's down! I can't click in any search field. UGH.  I let them know through FB msg.
> 
> I don't want to book my air miles flights until I see that the Air Canada ones are still there.  Using my evouchers from the Mexico debacle.


It's back up an working now. Book away!


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got a measly 20 for 50.. sigh 

I’m still crabby over no chicken at foodland on blue Friday .. my freezer is cleaned out.

I applied for a new job today . Pls keep fingers crossed .
Happy Thursday all


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG that was stressful LOL  I finally got all our flights booked.  

So far, I have paid out-of-pocket $141 for our WDW trip LOL

Passes - air miles
Flights - air miles and evouchers
Resort - PC Optimum/WDW gift cards


----------



## alohamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> I applied for a new job today . Pls keep fingers crossed .
> Happy Thursday all



Good luck!


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> OMG that was stressful LOL  I finally got all our flights booked.
> 
> So far, I have paid out-of-pocket $141 for our WDW trip LOL
> 
> Passes - air miles
> Flights - air miles and evouchers
> Resort - PC Optimum/WDW gift cards



Wow-that is awesome!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Now I am working towards MVMCP tickets x 4 and Candlelight Processional Dining Package x 4.

If I can swing that over the next year, I will only have to pay for F&B and any shopping, which likely won't be much right before Christmas.

Now I can breathe a bit having the flights done.  They are direct, which is nice!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...my Am balance took a little hit last night.  They decided to induce the dd yesterday ( no baby yet, but there is some progress and now to just keep waiting )  So we are flying out tomorrow morning.   It was the best value for us to use some of my AM.   So no blue Friday Shopping either this time.  But I think that's a pretty good excuse to miss it.  Crossing our fingers that the labor doesn't draw out for days.


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...my Am balance took a little hit last night.  They decided to induce the dd yesterday ( no baby yet, but there is some progress and now to just keep waiting )  So we are flying out tomorrow morning.   It was the best value for us to use some of my AM.   So no blue Friday Shopping either this time.  But I think that's a pretty good excuse to miss it.  Crossing our fingers that the labor doesn't draw out for days.



Congratulations! I was induced on a Monday morning and kiddo arrived Wednesday at 5:30 am so it can still take awhile but hopefully not too long! Nice to be able to use AM to get the tickets too...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...my Am balance took a little hit last night.  They decided to induce the dd yesterday ( no baby yet, but there is some progress and now to just keep waiting )  So we are flying out tomorrow morning.   It was the best value for us to use some of my AM.   So no blue Friday Shopping either this time.  But I think that's a pretty good excuse to miss it.  Crossing our fingers that the labor doesn't draw out for days.



I was induced at 6:00pm and had my daughter by 11:00pm. 

Just depends on the body, I guess!


----------



## isabellea

My Sobey’s offer is 50AM/135$ and DH’s offer is 120AM/135$!! Anyone can guess which card I will use if I decide to drive to Foodland for Blue Friday!?!!!


----------



## ottawamom

Trying to keep people up to date with offers. This just in 

Chill out this winter with *5x the Miles* at
select online stores1 through airmilesshops.ca.
Offer valid January 16–27, 2020.

sorry folks, with Mom away you're going to have to figure out the fine print yourselves.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Haha! I love how this little fam jam jumps in to help everyone! Especially when “The Boss” is on vacation.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Haha! I love how this little fam jam jumps in to help everyone! Especially when “The Boss” is on vacation.



Yes! I love how helpful this group and friendly and non -condescending this group is. Sometimes ill ask a question here bc the response will be just nicer .  I love you guys !! Lol


----------



## TammyLynn33

Home from blue Friday at foodland $127 and 587 miles so not a bad haul. 
My best grab chips 4 for $11 plus buy 3 free 12 pack of soda so for $33 120 airmiles and 12 bags of chips and 3 free cases of soda we have 3 birthdays coming up so will be great f
Big kid going with his card at 2.. for hopefully similar results . 
happy blue Friday all


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Home from blue Friday at foodland $127 and 587 miles so not a bad haul.
> My best grab chips 4 for $11 plus buy 3 free 12 pack of soda so for $33 120 airmiles and 12 bags of chips and 3 free cases of soda we have 3 birthdays coming up so will be great f
> Big kid going with his card at 2.. for hopefully similar results .
> happy blue Friday all


Great shop! I am heading out soon. Happy Blue Friday Hunting Everyone!


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning!!
I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.
Sorry I didn't post any flyer links but they are all listed on Reebee on Tuesday evening after 11pm.
Link here

https://www.reebee.com/flyers
Snuck out for a 15 min shop bagged 40 boxes of Oatmeal,,,,5 me and 35 food drive.
My excuse was I needed popsicles as I'm on a liquid diet for a few days.

Happy Blue Friday shopping.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.



That sucks. I had that happen a few years ago, I ended up in hospital for almost a week because it caused pancreatitis which was worse than childbirth in terms of pain. I hope you feel better soon! I ended up getting my gallbladder out and feel much better for it. If they gave you medication, use it! It will flair up whenever you eat anything, so be prepared for that.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.
> Sorry I didn't post any flyer links but they are all listed on Reebee on Tuesday evening after 11pm.
> Link here
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers
> Snuck out for a 15 min shop bagged 40 boxes of Oatmeal,,,,5 me and 35 food drive.
> My excuse was I needed popsicles as I'm on a liquid diet for a few days.
> 
> Happy Blue Friday shopping.
> Hugs
> Mel


Feel better Mel. Good weekend to bundle up inside


----------



## CanadianKrista

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.



Oh Mel, I hope you are doing okay!  Gallstones are the worst, I had them years ago, so painful, I was so relieved to get my gall bladder out a few months later, the low fat diet was great for the waistline but really boring


----------



## CanadianKrista

Did a blue Friday shop this morning, 550 miles for me.  I will do our regular groceries this afternoon, should get at least another 150, so it'll be a good AM day for me.  The woman in front of me must have had 80-100 boxes of oatmeal!!  I'm not sure what she is doing with it all, but I'm sure she will enjoy her 2000+ airmiles


----------



## TammyLynn33

Feel better Mel..
Can’t imagine I’ve only had kidney stones and those were worse than childbirth.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Feel better Mel. I had to have my gallbladder removed a few weeks after my child was born, not fun. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.
> Sorry I didn't post any flyer links but they are all listed on Reebee on Tuesday evening after 11pm.
> Link here
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers
> Snuck out for a 15 min shop bagged 40 boxes of Oatmeal,,,,5 me and 35 food drive.
> My excuse was I needed popsicles as I'm on a liquid diet for a few days.
> 
> Happy Blue Friday shopping.
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh no! Rest well and take care! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear you were able to slip out to the store and take part in Blue Friday Mel. I did Sobeys and Foodland this morning. I am cutting back and only picking up things we will use in the next two months (or so) but even with that I had a good morning. $250 spent racked up 970AM.

Now I'm off to Rexall to do the spend $30 get 100 and then I'll pop into Metro and pick up $10 worth of other things and use 95Cash miles to get 25AM.

All in all it will be a good day AM wise. (DH paid for car and house insurance for the year with my CC so that will bring in another 450AM)

Let it snow tomorrow because I will be staying in and eating   .

Happy hunting everyone.

Edit to add Rexall ended up being 121AM and Metro was 30AM.  Grand total for the day 1123AM.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.
> Sorry I didn't post any flyer links but they are all listed on Reebee on Tuesday evening after 11pm.
> Link here
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers
> Snuck out for a 15 min shop bagged 40 boxes of Oatmeal,,,,5 me and 35 food drive.
> My excuse was I needed popsicles as I'm on a liquid diet for a few days.
> 
> Happy Blue Friday shopping.
> Hugs
> Mel



feel better!


----------



## Raimiette

Got up early for a 5:30am trip to Sobeys.  Got 34 boxes of oatmeal .  I actually quite like this oatmeal and haven't noticed any particular mushiness but I do heat it at less of a temp so perhaps that's why.  I eat 2 pouches every morning at work so this will be a good stockpile for now.  Worked out to 901AMs for $125 and some change (I also picked up 1 of the Columbia Coffee k-pods).  I actually did terrible math with the oatmeal.  I should have gotten 2 more for 100 more AMs and then I forgot to use the over $100 coupon so I'm out 200AMs on that (completely my fault so I have no one to be angry with lol).

I will head to Foodland after work for another $100 spend, this will be for probably 500AMs or so.  This will at least allow me to get my 2nd (and last!) 7 day park hopper ticket from the personal shopper for a September trip I'm taking.  Now only flights to go!


----------



## mort1331

Just back from Sobeys. Broke the shop into 2. First one was 36 boxes of oatmeal, for $108.00 for 1005am, plus a 5cents off gas coupon. These will go right to the food bank. Really if you look at it, paid nothing for the oatmeal, just converted the $100 to 1000 am, will use them for our water park pass in March. And the food bank gets a good donation. Might be doing this again today for wifes card then she is closer to Onyx this year.
2nd shop was just a bunch of stuff needed or on sale that we will use. $124 for 396am, not so great, but another 5cent off coupon. Driving a minivan we will make the most of those.
Stay warm everyone.
Just a personal note. If you can set aside the $108. Buy the 36 boxes for the return. These are great for your local food bank and after the big push at Christmas time there  is a lull afterwards. If you see it as I do and just a reallocation of funds, and ONLY if you can afford it, brings warmth to you on a cold day like today.
Cheers.
edit, small bonus and not the reason to do, but some food banks if you bring the receipt will give you a charitable donation tax receipt.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.



Oh Mel-I hear you! I had my gallbladder out after my son was born (like a lot of you it would seem!) so I totally know how excruciating that pain is.

I hope you feel like yourself again soon!


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday shop done! spent 231$, earned 912 miles. my list was a mix of blue friday stuff and regular groceries, so i’m pretty happy with the return.


----------



## AliceandPete

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning!!
> I am back after a few days visit to the ER.
> Long story short--lots of gallstones and one lodged in the neck of the gallbladder,,at home resting.
> Sorry I didn't post any flyer links but they are all listed on Reebee on Tuesday evening after 11pm.
> Link here
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers
> Snuck out for a 15 min shop bagged 40 boxes of Oatmeal,,,,5 me and 35 food drive.
> My excuse was I needed popsicles as I'm on a liquid diet for a few days.
> 
> Happy Blue Friday shopping.
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh I hope you feel better soon Mel. I had gallstones in my 30s and they were terrible.


----------



## tinkerone

Did the Rexall spend $30 get 100 AM's.  Spent $35.64 after tax and received 121 AM's.  They have a buy $15 in their brand of vitamins get 20 AM's as well as buy one get one half price.  I need a few of the smaller sizes for travel so stocked up on those.  I don't do Rexall for AM's as much as I used to but this one was an okay shop.


----------



## kerreyn

Back from Blue Friday at Safeway! I ended up getting 24 boxes of oatmeal and 16 of the Oasis juices (8 orange & 8 apple) for the food bank, which feels good, especially during this cold snap we're in.  My spend excl. tax and deposits was $186.10, and earned 1139AM. Combined with the 204 AM from Rexall yesterday, I'd say it's (finally) been a good AM week!

ETA - I also 'earned' a 0.07 off per litre of gas!


----------



## kitntrip

Did my first Blue Friday in a long time! Spent $168 and received 448 AM. Still debating on going to Rexall this weekend. It's bitter cold and I'm tired of going outside lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got a notification from Purolator that they tried to deliver my tickets!  I JUST ordered them the other day. Says they left a delivery notice on how to retrieve my package.  Hopefully I don't have to go far to get them.


----------



## spiffgirl101

My Blue Friday shop - $110 and 372 miles. I did have to throw some non BF food in, we are getting a big snowstorm this evening in South Eastern Manitoba (10-15 cm), so might not get out for our Superstore shop tomorrow.

ETA- I also got a 5¢ off gas coupon!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I did Blue Friday in Stittsville/Kanata - Terry Fox store has limits on most things including only 8 oatmeal so ended up going to Stittsville one.  Three loads each barely over $100 to get the coupon.  Did 1930 AMs today and all stuff we use anyways.


----------



## bbangel

I stopped on the way home and got what I could carry (I take the bus and the wind is insane today!) so didn't do great but spent 78 and got 178 so not horrible and all stuff I would normally use


----------



## ottawamom

More Blue Friday reports, I love reading how well everyone is doing.


----------



## AngelDisney

I did Blue Friday too! Will donate all the oatmeal. Spent $123 got 420AM with my load n go of getting 45 AM for spending $115. Half of the stuff is not BF items but they are on sale. I am a happy camper!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I need to do a BF shop, and totally forgot my reusable bags at home (of course), and I have rehearsal tonight, so I have to get what I can on the way home after work, and do a 'regular' shop tomorrow. Naturally, there's supposed to be one last snowstorm hitting our area tonight too... Arg!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Went with big kid after work with his card . I can’t shop with a 17 yr old growing boy . I aimed to hit $135 bc he had a spend $135 get 50 am load and go  ended up spending $160 because apparently we needed two bags of marshmallow Easter bunnies and similar crap . $160 spend and netted him  520


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just back, I take forever, I know many of you get in and out in no time.  Our "Ottawa group" and some others here I'm sure are great at Disney rope drop as well!

Anyway, I did 2 $100 shops, total $201 with 859 airmiles. 600 airmiles from 24 boxes of oatmeal (the Dinoeggs went into the food bin at the front of the store, used to be my son's favourite so hopefully another child will love them as well).  No other Blue Friday items but was very happy with the shops, lots of mushrooms ($1 instore special), frozen vegetables $1.99 and organic section items.  Also trying out the Emma olive oil on for $4.99 (half price) from the front page. We usually stick to Bertolli.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for all the well wishes,,I am starving,,,,,I am going to try a bit of chicken broth,,wish me luck.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I did Blue Friday in Stittsville/Kanata - Terry Fox store has limits on most things including only 8 oatmeal so ended up going to Stittsville one.  Three loads each barely over $100 to get the coupon.  Did 1930 AMs today and all stuff we use anyways.


My friend was there and they offered to do bulk orders for us for Blue Friday if we contact them at least 48 hours in advance. Just fyi!


----------



## ottawamom

Those lucky food banks in Kanata benefitting from the Stittsville/Kanata shoppers.

This morning (8am) when I was in Greely at Foodland there was a mother doing her Blue Friday shop with a child under 2. I meant to catch up to her to congratulate her multi-tasking ability. I Blue Friday shop solo, don't know how she did it. Cashier told me she got 1100AM. Way to go (if you're reading this).


----------



## PurolatorHelp

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just got a notification from Purolator that they tried to deliver my tickets!  I JUST ordered them the other day. Says they left a delivery notice on how to retrieve my package.  Hopefully I don't have to go far to get them.


Hi There! 

If you need any help with your shipment send us your tracking number by email at customer.care@purolator.com. Thank you, Vanessa/Customer Care Team


----------



## bababear_50

Question for Shell Gas people

Can I use the Sobeys 5 cents off I got today and   & this offer? Making it a total of 10 cents off?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Question for Shell Gas people
> View attachment 465859
> Can I use the Sobeys 5 cents off I got today and   & this offer? Making it a total of 10 cents off?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm not sure if those offers stack, Mel, but I would imagine they do! If you have a BMO Air Miles credit card you would get an additional 3 cents off. I know for sure the Sobeys Shell coupon and the BMO card stack!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Question for Shell Gas people
> View attachment 465859
> Can I use the Sobeys 5 cents off I got today and   & this offer? Making it a total of 10 cents off?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Question for Shell Gas people
> View attachment 465859
> Can I use the Sobeys 5 cents off I got today and   & this offer? Making it a total of 10 cents off?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel





ElCray said:


> I'm not sure if those offers stack, Mel, but I would imagine they do! If you have a BMO Air Miles credit card you would get an additional 3 cents off. I know for sure the Sobeys Shell coupon and the BMO card stack!


Yes they do, have done so in the past and plan to do this weekend too.
Have at er.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I did the Blue Friday shop today - spent $242 and got 749 air miles.  Got the oatmeal and am giving 4 to the food bank and keeping 4 for me.  I found the basic quick oat packages and bought them so I can make my own flavours.   Most of my items were the Blue Friday items.  Had a spend $125 get 40 and used the spend $100 get 100 miles so I think I got a good haul.


----------



## ElCray

I did two shops today - one for 36 boxes of oatmeal, spending $108 for 1005 AMs. The second was more varied with Prime chicken, hot dogs, yogurt etc. Spent $153 got 498. The store I went to was out of the basic oatmeal with less sugar, so I may call around tonight to see if anyone has any left. My toddler loves oatmeal so much!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

PurolatorHelp said:


> Hi There!
> 
> If you need any help with your shipment send us your tracking number by email at customer.care@purolator.com. Thank you, Vanessa/Customer Care Team



Thank you.  The pick up location is close to my home.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Sobeys, earned 319 miles on $118 spend.
6 Fiber One bars (100) was my big earner.Plus the $100/50 miles and I went to a brand new store who had an offer of $40/50 miles,plus my My Offers.

Then I headed to Lawton's for their Blue Friday. Bought three Carlton Cards ($19) earned 50 miles.

Not too shabby!


----------



## hdrolfe

No Blue Friday for me. I made a list but realized for the money I could actually do my groceries for a week (and the Blue Friday would have been a lot of stuff we don't actually need) so I skipped it. Maybe next time! Glad to see so many of you doing well though. And hoping I'll be able to do it another time, and still make it to Onyx this year  

My niece told me she's going to Disney in December with some friends and I got all excited and started texting her all the tips lol. I'm sure she's rolling her eyes at me now but since I am not planning my own trip I have to provide tips for others  

And then I started thinking, if I don't move, I could afford to go on a trip this summer instead... guess I'll have to think on it a bit longer.


----------



## marchingstar

Not air miles related, but I think you all will appreciate the fun my toddler and I had this afternoon. With the cold weather, our own trip on the horizon, @Donald - my hero ’s great pictures, and a new treat carrier from my other half, we had Disney on the brain. We went with Minnie-inspired, just for the heck of it 

edit: sorry for sideways pictures!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> No Blue Friday for me. I made a list but realized for the money I could actually do my groceries for a week (and the Blue Friday would have been a lot of stuff we don't actually need) so I skipped it. Maybe next time! Glad to see so many of you doing well though. And hoping I'll be able to do it another time, and still make it to Onyx this year
> 
> My niece told me she's going to Disney in December with some friends and I got all excited and started texting her all the tips lol. I'm sure she's rolling her eyes at me now but since I am not planning my own trip I have to provide tips for others
> 
> And then I started thinking, if I don't move, I could afford to go on a trip this summer instead... guess I'll have to think on it a bit longer.



i’ve skipped blue fridays with great deals on products i just don’t need...it sounds like you saved yourself some time and money today!


----------



## adamkat

Ok so I’m pretty new at AM and this was my first blue Friday.  I spent $250 and got 700 AM.  Mostly BF items and some stuff I needed ( 2 tween boys).  Also got a 12cents off at shell ( had to do a double take on that one. 
going to hit Rexall for the $30/100AM bonus this weekend.
happy shopping all.


----------



## mort1331

adamkat said:


> Ok so I’m pretty new at AM and this was my first blue Friday.  I spent $250 and got 700 AM.  Mostly BF items and some stuff I needed ( 2 tween boys).  Also got a 12cents off at shell ( had to do a double take on that one.
> going to hit Trxall for the $30/100AM bonus this weekend.
> happy shopping all.


Great start and welcome to the friendly board


----------



## dancin Disney style

@marchingstar  those are some pretty fancy cupcakes!!!  You're toddler is very talented


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Glad to see the successful hunting reports for Blue Friday trips, you made me proud!*



*Welcome to those who have joined the crew, you've found a great community. *


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> @marchingstar  those are some pretty fancy cupcakes!!!  You're toddler is very talented



the cupcakes really hinge on well-stirred flour. that’s always his job and he takes it *very* seriously!!


----------



## alohamom

No Blue Friday for me.
I really did not need any of the items and did not have the time.
Looks like many of you did very well, way to go!


----------



## ottawamom

adamkat said:


> Ok so I’m pretty new at AM and this was my first blue Friday.  I spent $250 and got 700 AM.  Mostly BF items and some stuff I needed ( 2 tween boys).  Also got a 12cents off at shell ( had to do a double take on that one.
> going to hit Rexall for the $30/100AM bonus this weekend.
> happy shopping all.


You'll be hooked now. Especially if you have 2 tween boys. I only wish we had this thread when my boys were that age. The airmiles I missed collecting all those years .


----------



## prairiesarah

I ran into town yesterday mainly to go to my BF shop - didn't get too many things as we don't use a lot of the stuff they had on, but couldn't resist the deal on oatmeal - I really should have gotten 8 boxes not just 4.  Got that (100 AM), the dishwasher pucks (which I use anyway and weren't too terrible of a price on sale) (100AM), Danone Yogurt (30 AM) plus the bonus as I had to get some other stuff for a total of 330AM.  I was super happy with it and will help towards my Starbucks addiction for our trip to WDW next month.  I feel good about my use of AM to book a hotel at the Swan for one night mid trip we needed, plus got a new travel bag (Lug) from AM and will use the rest for Starbucks.  I never get a huge amount of AM's but have been following along here and making a point to try and hit the larger point specials and have been happy with the amount I've been able to collect over the last while.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I've got some ticket news to share.

I just linked our exchange tickets to MDE and the expiry date says December 31, 2030!  On the air miles website, it says they expire December 31, 2020...not sure if that is a glitch or what.


----------



## Raimiette

So my Foodland Blue Friday shop ended up being just oatmeal and some ice cream.  I couldn't resist, I got there just before closing and they still had tons of oatmeal lol.  Did 36 boxes plus 6 ice creams.  Didn't forget the coupon this time.  1200AMs for $151 there.  So around 2000AMs for a $270 shop between Sobeys and Foodland.  One of my best Blue Fridays.


----------



## ElCray

I know this has been asked a thousand times but what is the schedule for Sobeys posting points again? Wednesday or Thursday the following week?


----------



## spiffgirl101

ElCray said:


> I know this has been asked a thousand times but what is the schedule for Sobeys posting points again? Wednesday or Thursday the following week?


Usually Wednesday afternoon or evening the next week.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I've got some ticket news to share.
> 
> I just linked our exchange tickets to MDE and the expiry date says December 31, 2030!  On the air miles website, it says they expire December 31, 2020...not sure if that is a glitch or what.


Are these tickets you got using AM?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@AngelDisney yup! The Canadian resident rate ones.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Was our early this am did two rexall shops $34 and$41 one on my card and one on big kids so 200 airmiles for $75
And used my 7cents off at shell with my wkend  what is it 4 off ? And my gas went from $57 to $48 I think it was 
Such a great airmiles weekend ..  now to pray they cancel my kids hockey game tonight . I think if there’s a snowstorm weather alert all minor hockey should be cancelled . Stepping off my soapbox lol 
Stay warm peeps


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 ha! The hockey gods would never cancel! Lol. My son played for 13 years and I can count on one hand how many times a practice or game was cancelled.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I've got some ticket news to share.
> 
> I just linked our exchange tickets to MDE and the expiry date says December 31, 2030!  On the air miles website, it says they expire December 31, 2020...not sure if that is a glitch or what.


I just checked my linked vouchers as well. They are also good until December 31, 2030. Wonder if I should pick up some more for our trip in 2022. Any thoughts on this being a glitch that will come back to bite me?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom who could you call to find out? I am assuming Disney would know...?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can't look it up right now because of where we are but I know for a fact that there's a dedicated number/ extension for tickets that you've already purchased.  When we were having sooo much trouble with this trip I needed to track down hubby's ticket and the cast member was able to look up everything attached to both of us. 

ETA FOUND it!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes we are in year 14 this year . It’s just not worth risking kids lives over . 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @TammyLynn33 ha! The hockey gods would never cancel! Lol. My son played for 13 years and I can count on one hand how many times a practice or game was cancelled.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well I managed to get in after all! Everything was canceled - my rehearsal and my daughter’s meeting - so I did pretty well.
639AM for $194 even (!) and the food bank got two bags of goodies of the things I didn’t want.
That will give me a nice boost for our trip in March. If I even get enough for one park ticket I’ll be happy! It’ll save me a bit of cash that can be better used for treats and shopping! Lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

......


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I've got some ticket news to share.
> 
> I just linked our exchange tickets to MDE and the expiry date says December 31, 2030!  On the air miles website, it says they expire December 31, 2020...not sure if that is a glitch or what.



I wouldn't count on that, unless someone confirms it at guest services.  I believe they use that date when a ticket doesn't have an ticket expiry date and since vouchers/certificates aren't tickets yet, they don't have a ticket expiry date.  My old non-expire tickets with no expiry date and vouchers all say 12/31/30 and always have. Last trip I confirmed with guest services that my no expiry tickets listed as 12/31/30 do not expire but forgot to check our vouchers before I exchanged them to tickets. When you exchange for an actual ticket, the date on the app will update to the expiry date of the ticket, it will no longer say 12/31/30.  Example, last year we used Canadian vouchers expiring 9/27/19, linked as a voucher on the app they said 12/31/30 and activated as a ticket said 5/15/19.

When expiry tickets started, non-expire tickets and vouchers said they expired either 00/00/00 or 12/31/30 depending on which browser/app you logged in from to look at the same ticket/voucher.  My guess is that 00/00/00 didn't work very well for fastpasses, system issues, frantic guests etc.   12/31/30 is very misleading.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ottawamom who could you call to find out? I am assuming Disney would know...?



please let us know if you call!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Days In the Sun is likely right.  Makes sense since they are not really tickets at this point.


----------



## ottawamom

Days In the Sun said:


> ......
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on that, unless someone confirms it at guest services.  I believe they use that date when a ticket doesn't have an ticket expiry date and since vouchers/certificates aren't tickets yet, they don't have a ticket expiry date.  My old non-expire tickets with no expiry date and vouchers all say 12/31/30 and always have. Last trip I confirmed with guest services that my no expiry tickets listed as 12/31/30 do not expire but forgot to check our vouchers before I exchanged them to tickets. When you exchange for an actual ticket, the date on the app will update to the expiry date of the ticket, it will no longer say 12/31/30.  Example, last year we used Canadian vouchers expiring 9/27/19, linked as a voucher on the app they said 12/31/30 and activated as a ticket said 5/15/19.
> 
> When expiry tickets started, non-expire tickets and vouchers said they expired either 00/00/00 or 12/31/30 depending on which browser/app you logged in from to look at the same ticket/voucher.  My guess is that 00/00/00 didn't work very well for fastpasses, system issues, frantic guests etc.   12/31/30 is very misleading.



That makes a lot of sense. I'm glad you were able to clarify that for us. Oh well, I didn't really want to spend all my AM on more tickets. They are being saved for flights at the moment.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Debbie, are you flying out the before or day of the cruise?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hello . Happy Sunday . 
Ok a question for you guys that gave more than one card ..
I’m sitting at 4500 a/m  2198 earned since dec 31 towards onyx
Big kid sitting at 995 only 200ish since dec 31. He will get STB and I did a good blue Friday etc 
Do you get one card to onyx first then work on the other ?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33, I reached Onyx a few months before DH’s card. At that time, credit card churning was all the rage on this board, so it was quite easy to do with all of the sign up bonus miles being offered.

Now I just alternate which card gets used pending the offers each week.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I've got some ticket news to share.
> 
> I just linked our exchange tickets to MDE and the expiry date says December 31, 2030!  On the air miles website, it says they expire December 31, 2020...not sure if that is a glitch or what.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Days In the Sun is likely right.  Makes sense since they are not really tickets at this point.





ottawamom said:


> That makes a lot of sense. I'm glad you were able to clarify that for us. Oh well, I didn't really want to spend all my AM on more tickets. They are being saved for flights at the moment.



I'm just posting my experience and thoughts on it.  It's possible there is a loophole with the vouchers, I've never checked at guest services to know for sure.  But I can say that the 2030 voucher date when you link is nothing new, it's always said that with each batch of airmiles vouchers released.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hello . Happy Sunday .
> Ok a question for you guys that gave more than one card ..
> I’m sitting at 4500 a/m  2198 earned since dec 31 towards onyx
> Big kid sitting at 995 only 200ish since dec 31. He will get STB and I did a good blue Friday etc
> Do you get one card to onyx first then work on the other ?



I don't worry about Onyx too much, I'm sure at the rate you are going you'll have both at Onyx by summer and you have until the end of the year.  

I alternate depending on the offers and usually try to stick to my card as the main card so I'm not splitting points over two cards if I'm trying to reach a "dream" goal.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Missed Blue Friday but that's just as well since my threshold offer was 50/$185.


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hello . Happy Sunday .
> Ok a question for you guys that gave more than one card ..
> I’m sitting at 4500 a/m  2198 earned since dec 31 towards onyx
> Big kid sitting at 995 only 200ish since dec 31. He will get STB and I did a good blue Friday etc
> Do you get one card Onyx first then work on the other ?


I used to get everyone of the cards I collect for to ONYX one after another. There used to be an advantage (free movie tickets, tickets to events)but those seem to have dried up in the last year.

As a result I am changing my earning strategy. I will collect primarily on my account as I have W/E M/C and get a discount on flights. It's easier to have all the AM in one account when redeeming for tickets, flights etc. Otherwise you run the risk of being x AM short for redemption in person 2's account.

I will collect on DH and DS card for the big promos and will use their card if they have an offer for something I was going to purchase anyway (and I won't get AM in my account) (ie milk etc). By ignoring their cards most of the time AM seems to send out "we want you back" offers that I can take advantage of. It's all about maximizing the AM and the benefit we get from them.

When redeeming for flights if you have to spread the expense across a couple of accounts you will have multiple reservations and may not get seated together or treated as a group (if the airline has to make changes) without intervention.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hello . Happy Sunday .
> Ok a question for you guys that gave more than one card ..
> I’m sitting at 4500 a/m  2198 earned since dec 31 towards onyx
> Big kid sitting at 995 only 200ish since dec 31. He will get STB and I did a good blue Friday etc
> Do you get one card to onyx first then work on the other ?


I think the only benefit to secondary accounts is when there is a big promo like StB.   All my collecting is on my own account and then I do promos on DD's account BUT only if I know I can complete the promo twice.  I don't see much benefit to having Onyx on more than one card so I don't worry about it.


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hello . Happy Sunday .
> Ok a question for you guys that gave more than one card ..
> I’m sitting at 4500 a/m  2198 earned since dec 31 towards onyx
> Big kid sitting at 995 only 200ish since dec 31. He will get STB and I did a good blue Friday etc
> Do you get one card to onyx first then work on the other ?



I’m really new to having 2 cards, but so far, I’m still using my card as my primary account. I’m not really trying to get my wife’s to onyx though. Like ottawamom said, there’s just not benefits worth the work for me. 

I think for me it also matters that my account is 100% dream and my wife’s is cash. I feel like I need a ton of dream miles to reach my goal, but with cash I get the same benefit every time I hit 95 miles. So I prioritize my own account and use my wife’s when there are extra miles to be had.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Same as @marchingstar, if I need miles for flights, that would be under my cards and DH's card would be cash miles so I can use the value of each cashing out and put the money into our vacation fund.

Once I have enough dream miles for flights, then my account goes to Cash miles as well.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Can I switch his miles to cash miles and isn’t there a place in Quebec you can buy gift cards or am I going crazy ? Be oceans no it wouldn’t shock me lol


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Can I switch his miles to cash miles and isn’t there a place in Quebec you can buy gift cards or am I going crazy ? Be oceans no it wouldn’t shock me lol



i think the miles he already has can’t be changed, but you could change what kind you earn in the future now. 

if you did shop the block on his card, making a change now would affect how those miles post, which could be a big boost to a cash account!


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Same as @marchingstar, if I need miles for flights, that would be under my cards and DH's card would be cash miles so I can use the value of each cashing out and put the money into our vacation fund.
> 
> Once I have enough dream miles for flights, then my account goes to Cash miles as well.


One word of warning for everyone. Shop the Block will likely post in the next few weeks (early February). Make sure your account is set to what you want your miles to go to. A few extra miles in one category won't hurt as much as having StB go to the wrong category.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Jean Cuoto? Is that where ppl can use airmiles cash for  gift cards as we will be in Ottawa/Gatineau next month


----------



## ottawamom

You can't actually us AM Cash to purchase GC (officially). I don't recall anyone talking about doing it at Jean Coutu. I know I've used my Cash miles there to purchase things (without issue).

I would recommend my method of using Cash miles if getting GC is what you're after. Use your cash miles when you make a regular purchase at any sponsor. Then take the equivalent amount of cash out of your bank account (you didn't need to use it on your purchase) and put that aside or use it to purchase a GC.

I have been using my Cash AM for a while now and putting them aside for future travel use. It will be up to me to decide if I purchase GC or just convert to $US for hotels or tickets.

Maybe on of the other Ottawa people can chime in if they have had success with what you are asking. (I would recommend a PM)


----------



## bababear_50

How I use 2 Airmiles cards
I save:
Cash Airmiles on my son's card.
Dream Airmiles on mine.
Sometimes if a big promo is coming up (Mega Miles) I will switch over to cash airmiles for my card just to be safe that I have enough cash airmiles in the event there is a *use your Cash airmiles as a sponsor*.deal.

I use cash airmiles for Grocery coupons, Starbucks gift cards and occasionally Movie passes.

I don't try to get to Onyx for my sons card as the Airmiles perks have dwindled away this past year.
(Airmiles Events Exclusive, and Airmiles Perks).

I have banked enough Dream to get a replacement desktop computer should mine crash on me,,,fingers and toes crossed this doesn't happen.
I am now saving for flights for 2022.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

➨ Question Regarding AM FLIGHTS
I have checked for flights to St. John's in the spring. It defaults to Economy (Air Canada). Is there any way to change the flights to Economy Plus? If so....how?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> ➨ Question Regarding AM FLIGHTS
> I have checked for flights to St. John's in the spring. It defaults to Economy (Air Canada). Is there any way to change the flights to Economy Plus? If so....how?


*nope,  you'll be getting just the butt in the seat fares.  I think the only way you can get anything else is if you have the super dooper amex card *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *nope,  you'll be getting just the butt in the seat fares.  I think the only way you can get anything else is if you have the super dooper amex card *


Thanks, Jacqueline. I'll have to decide if I want that.....I've become used to WJ's Premium Plus.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’m really new to having 2 cards, but so far, I’m still using my card as my primary account. I’m not really trying to get my wife’s to onyx though. Like ottawamom said, there’s just not benefits worth the work for me.
> 
> I think for me it also matters that my account is 100% dream and my wife’s is cash. I feel like I need a ton of dream miles to reach my goal, but with cash I get the same benefit every time I hit 95 miles. So I prioritize my own account and use my wife’s when there are extra miles to be had.


When I opened DD's account it was set to 100% cash miles. The plan was to use it for Starbucks at WDW and also for her to use at school.  The thing was after a year the amount of cash miles was around 4000 and we had already used  over $150 worth.   I realized that if it had been set to dream miles we could have had a park ticket possibly even 2.  So I switched it to 100% dream this time last year and now it's over 5000 dream and still 2000 cash.  Once StB posts there will be enough to get a park ticket so I might change things  but I really don't know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just switched mine from Cash to Dream from now until the end of February. I need about 1800 miles. We are booking a cruise in April (for April 2021) and I plan on helping MIL and her aunt with return airfare from Miami with my miles. Historically, return flights are 1581 miles in April with my BMO W/E A/M discount, and if they paid with cash the flights could be between $500-$1000 each!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Once again, I'm not a fan of this weeks Rexall coupon....

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1202020-PP43-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Once again, I'm not a fan of this weeks Rexall coupon....
> 
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1202020-PP43-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


*Well it is a tad better than last week's 1:1 coupon *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just taking a quick look thru our photopass pictures while hubby gets ready .. yes it's true we're really THIS happy together and THIS sappy ALL.THE.TIME! We just have photographic proof now  


*


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing 
Last Friday, I ventured to the closest Foodland in Ontario for me (I'm from Quebec). Managed to get 695 miles on a $214 spend for Blue Friday!!! It's a nice drive, not too long, so it's one I'll probably do again. 
I also ordered last Friday an adult Universal Seasonal pass through Onyx personal shopper. Points required 6075.  
I am now waiting to see what the new ticket promotion will be for this summer for my other Universal tickets.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> When I opened DD's account it was set to 100% cash miles. The plan was to use it for Starbucks at WDW and also for her to use at school.  The thing was after a year the amount of cash miles was around 4000 and we had already used  over $150 worth.   I realized that if it had been set to dream miles we could have had a park ticket possibly even 2.  So I switched it to 100% dream this time last year and now it's over 5000 dream and still 2000 cash.  Once StB posts there will be enough to get a park ticket so I might change things  but I really don't know.



The thing I really like about AM is that we have these kinds of options! 

Park tickets are a great way to use miles, and I know for lots of us it’s one of the first ways we offset the cost of a trip. And if you order tickets one at a time, it kind of breaks my feeling that you need a ton of dream miles to do much. 

I still have a set from that promo waaaay back before disney made them expire. They were an awesome deal. 

I think whats going to work best for me is to treat cash miles almost like PC optimum points. I’ll use them to get groceries for free and then set aside the equivalent $, either as cash or gift cards towards our next trip. But maybe partway through I’ll change my mind and switch back to dream too...


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just taking a quick look thru our photopass pictures while hubby gets ready .. yes it's true we're really THIS happy together and THIS sappy ALL.THE.TIME! We just have photographic proof now
> View attachment 466613
> 
> View attachment 466614*



you two are the sweetest!

one of these should go in your new frame when you get home


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> I think whats going to work best for me is to treat cash miles almost like PC optimum points. I’ll use them to get groceries for free and then set aside the equivalent $, either as cash or gift cards towards our next trip. But maybe partway through I’ll change my mind and switch back to dream too...



Yup, that's what a lot of us are doing with the Cash miles.  Between that and the PC points, your fund can grow quite quickly!


----------



## Glynis4

Has anyone’s Shell Go+ offer for January (5 cents off on weekends) not worked?  I opted in back in December, but only tried using it for the first time on Saturday, and it didn’t adjust the price. Do I contact airmiles about this? Or Shell? Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Glynis4 said:


> Has anyone’s Shell Go+ offer for January (5 cents off on weekends) not worked?  I opted in back in December, but only tried using it for the first time on Saturday, and it didn’t adjust the price. Do I contact airmiles about this? Or Shell? Thanks!


I've used it every weekend and the price was adjusted right on the pump.


----------



## mort1331

Ño issues here. Plus doubled up this past weekend with the Sobeys 5 cents off from shopping


----------



## ElCray

Nothing special in the IGA flyer this week...

My base miles posted from the IGA chicken nugget extravaganza a couple of weeks ago. No sign of the bonus miles. Trying to remember if this is normal for IGA?


----------



## ottawamom

My AM (base and bonus) for the Chicken posted last Friday. We shopped at the same store so yours should have posted also. (IGA des Grieves) Shopping before Sunday should have yielded the same results.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> My AM (base and bonus) for the Chicken posted last Friday. We shopped at the same store so yours should have posted also. (IGA des Grieves) Shopping before Sunday should have yielded the same results.


Thanks! Now to find the receipt! It's possibly the only one I don't have at my fingertips. LOL


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, its a rant.....
I booked an AM's flight recently.  I did it online, booked with Air Canada.  I now wish to apply my Nexis card to the reservation.  Called AM's and they told me I needed to contact AC.  No problem, I can call them.  Did so last week and got a message that i would be on hold for a minimum of two hours, please call back.  Okay, called back the next day to the same message.  Waited till Friday and the message had changed to we are sorry but we can't put you on hold, we are to busy.  WHAT?  To busy to put someone on hold or give a call back option.  They said go online and do what you have to, but I can't seem to so catch 22.  Called back today and got the same sorry, can't put you on hold, to busy message.  How in heavens name can I contact them when they don't have a phone system to allow it?  
Then I tried to book seats through their website.  I will allow me to pick them but will not complete the transaction.  Can't call them to fix that obviously, lol.  
I went to their FB page and see a sh*t load of complaints about this issue.  AC left someone a message to PM them through FB and they would get back to them however there are people saying they left messages going back as far as 30 days and not getting any response.  What a horrible company.  Is AC in trouble and they are cutting staff?  Can't think of any other reason why you can't do anything with them.  
Rant over.....


----------



## bbangel

They are likely dealing with the fact that the NL airport has been closed for days and is not open yet. Imagine all those people needing to be rebooked and all calling to deal with it. Not to say they shouldn't have better customer service but right now is probably worse.


----------



## tinkerone

bbangel said:


> They are likely dealing with the fact that the NL airport has been closed for days and is not open yet. Imagine all those people needing to be rebooked and all calling to deal with it. Not to say they shouldn't have better customer service but right now is probably worse.


Probably doesn't help for sure however since I started this last Monday, so just over a week ago, and others are complaining they have not been getting responses from as far back as 30 days I don't put as much backing into this as I might have.  I think I will just drive over to our local airport and see if they can help me.  It's really no big deal on either issue but I sure would like to know I have a seat in case they over sell the flight as airlines like to do.  And since our time between our Transat flight and our AC flight is tight having our Nexis cards listed would help.  
Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> Okay, its a rant.....
> I booked an AM's flight recently.  I did it online, booked with Air Canada.  I now wish to apply my Nexis card to the reservation.  Called AM's and they told me I needed to contact AC.  No problem, I can call them.  Did so last week and got a message that i would be on hold for a minimum of two hours, please call back.  Okay, called back the next day to the same message.  Waited till Friday and the message had changed to we are sorry but we can't put you on hold, we are to busy.  WHAT?  To busy to put someone on hold or give a call back option.  They said go online and do what you have to, but I can't seem to so catch 22.  Called back today and got the same sorry, can't put you on hold, to busy message.  How in heavens name can I contact them when they don't have a phone system to allow it?
> Then I tried to book seats through their website.  I will allow me to pick them but will not complete the transaction.  Can't call them to fix that obviously, lol.
> I went to their FB page and see a sh*t load of complaints about this issue.  AC left someone a message to PM them through FB and they would get back to them however there are people saying they left messages going back as far as 30 days and not getting any response.  What a horrible company.  Is AC in trouble and they are cutting staff?  Can't think of any other reason why you can't do anything with them.
> Rant over.....


There is a really serious issue with the AC Call Centre following their switch to a new booking system called Amadeus. It's not working properly, has enormous wait times between functions, etc. I was at the airport in Paris looking to switch a flight home and the agent clicked a button and literally had to wait 2-3 minutes for pages to load, just to see if another seat was available. My visit to the ticketing counter took 30+ minutes and the bulk of my time was spent chatting with the agent while she waited for the pages to load. This appears to be compounded by a lack of training on the new system. I visit a number of travel boards and the reports are absolutely brutal - waiting 2.5 hours on hold only to be disconnected, over and over, agents that have no idea how to complete routine changes to ticketing or specialized routes that used to be a breeze, etc. I'm looking at how to book family trips in the most complete way possible if my flight involves Air Canada, specifically to avoid having to call into the call centre. Some have reported better success getting a Diamond status member to call in on their behalf (they have access to a special line), or some "ticketing" phone number that is outside of the regular contact centre. Unfortunately I have no idea what that number is...

https://globalnews.ca/news/6285124/air-canada-reservation-system-problems/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did you send them a private msg on fb?  I had to do that last week when their website was messed up and they got back to me right away.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did you send them a private msg on fb?  I had to do that last week when their website was messed up and they got back to me right away.


Yes and I have not heard back from them.   I did take a drive over to the airport and had them input my Nexus so that is done.  She was nice but not to interested in booking our seats, said just wait till 24 hours before to get them free.  I told her I was a bit worried that they would oversell the flights and we would be in a mess.  She agreed this could happen but doubted it would.  We shall see.  I overheard one of the other clerks talking to a man who came in because he could not get in touch with AC, his flight is in the morning and he had been trying to call through since last week.  The clerk said that yes, they were having issues but it was to be expected with a new system.  Doesn't really help though.  
Thanks everyone for your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Glad you got most of it sorted out.


----------



## tinkerone

Oh, one good thing that happened today, we stopped at Shell to gas up and they had printed signs at the pumps stating that V Power was on 'sale' at the same price as regular.  DH pumped it in, still got the 3 cents off per liter even though the cost was at Regular and we received 10 AM's as apparently it was 10 times the AM's on V Power fuel.  Bonus and Bonus!
Then we went to Mandarin for lunch, lol.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

tinkerone said:


> Oh, one good thing that happened today, we stopped at Shell to gas up and they had printed signs at the pumps stating that V Power was on 'sale' at the same price as regular.  DH pumped it in, still got the 3 cents off per liter even though the cost was at Regular and we received 10 AM's as apparently it was 10 times the AM's on V Power fuel.  Bonus and Bonus!
> Then we went to Mandarin for lunch, lol.



A similar thing happened to me last week! The regular gas was 'out' and I ended up with V Power for the same price, and then got 15 cents off/litre due to Sobey's, AND the AM 10x promotion. Great score!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ordered our third pass for our summer trip . Woo-hoo ..


----------



## Bossy22

dancin Disney style said:


> I've used it every weekend and the price was adjusted right on the pump.


How do you opt in to this?  Would love an extra 5 cents off each time!


----------



## bababear_50

Just waiting for the flyers to be posted

Blue Bonus 
Buy 6 Seriously Good Mayo (Heinz) Or 6 Heinz Barbecue sauce @4.99 each get 95 airmiles.

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1346495Jan 23- Jan 29
25 Airmiles when you redeem 95 cash airmiles

Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1346542
Foodland Ontario
Jan 23- Jan 29
25 Airmiles when you redeem 95 cash airmiles

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1346502
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1346504Jan 23- Jan 29
25 Airmiles when you redeem 95 cash airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Bossy22 said:


> How do you opt in to this?  Would love an extra 5 cents off each time!


It's a Shell Go+ offer which is by invitation only.


----------



## bababear_50

So I am all prepped for my two scopes today (endoscopy and colonoscopy )....I must say that drink stuff tastes like s(*^&%!!! I drank it so fast I got a ice headache.
Now I am on the no fluids step and am bored to tears,,,,can't look at the flyers as they are making me hungry and thirsty.
I did get an ok from the sons to pick up the Mayo & BBQ sauces as I think they are trying to humour me today.
So I think 95 airmiles from Sobeys will be my goal unless my offers have anything good.
Well off to brush my teeth again....
Happy flyer searching everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Bossy22

That makes sense why I don't have it lol.  Is there a way to get invited?  Do they invite those who fill up lots, etc?  just curious.


----------



## marchingstar

@Pumpkin1172  is there a baby yet, grandma??


----------



## spiffgirl101

Bossy22 said:


> That makes sense why I don't have it lol.  Is there a way to get invited?  Do they invite those who fill up lots, etc?  just curious.


I used Shell a lot last year (road trip all my fills etc) and got invited this year. I was never invited before, because I hardly used Shell...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Congratulations! I was induced on a Monday morning and kiddo arrived Wednesday at 5:30 am so it can still take awhile but hopefully not too long! Nice to be able to use AM to get the tickets too...





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was induced at 6:00pm and had my daughter by 11:00pm.





marchingstar said:


> @Pumpkin1172 is there a baby yet, grandma??




I sure am   She arrived early Friday Morning...and we flew into Calgary and went straight to the hospital and I was holding her by 12: 22 pm Friday afternoon lol. She is simply adorable and very sweet. Everyone is of course simple enamored with her. She will be a very spoiled little girl. We flew home last night and I'm already missing her. Our dd would bring her to use to watch and cuddle in the early mornings while mom and dad went back to sleep  It took her a little bit to get settled in at home...but when we left...she was sleeping much better and more relaxed and just enjoying all the cuddles Grammie could give her.


----------



## alohamom

Ohhh she is PERFECT! 
Congratulations Grammie!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG, she's a delight!


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I sure am   She arrived early Friday Morning...and we flew into Calgary and went straight to the hospital and I was holding her by 12: 22 pm Friday afternoon lol. She is simply adorable and very sweet. Everyone is of course simple enamored with her. She will be a very spoiled little girl. We flew home last night and I'm already missing her. Our dd would bring her to use to watch and cuddle in the early mornings while mom and dad went back to sleep  It took her a little bit to get settled in at home...but when we left...she was sleeping much better and more relaxed and just enjoying all the cuddles Grammie could give her.View attachment 467228



congratulations!! how exciting! look at those cheeks!


----------



## ottawamom

What a special bundle of joy. Love that outfit!


----------



## dancin Disney style

How lovely...congrats!!!!


----------



## pigletto

What a perfectly amazing baby!!! Congrats to your whole family  !


----------



## isabellea

Congratulations @Pumpkin1172 ! She’s so adorable!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Almost makes me want to have another. A.l.m.o.s.t.


----------



## kerreyn

Congrats @Pumpkin1172  - she's adorable!


----------



## AngelDisney

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I sure am   She arrived early Friday Morning...and we flew into Calgary and went straight to the hospital and I was holding her by 12: 22 pm Friday afternoon lol. She is simply adorable and very sweet. Everyone is of course simple enamored with her. She will be a very spoiled little girl. We flew home last night and I'm already missing her. Our dd would bring her to use to watch and cuddle in the early mornings while mom and dad went back to sleep  It took her a little bit to get settled in at home...but when we left...she was sleeping much better and more relaxed and just enjoying all the cuddles Grammie could give her.View attachment 467228


One precious little Disney Princess she is! Congrats!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I have had my account switch to 100% dream for the last week. I just got around 400 miles posted but they went into my Cash account.  Is that right?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Chat guy is telling me your miles go where you had your account set at the time of those transactions.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Chat guy is telling me your miles go where you had your account set at the time of those transactions.



i think that’s right. if your account was set to cash when you did the shopping, even if it takes weeks to post they post as cash. 

the only exception is the big bonuses. they post however your account is set the day they post, not the days you used your coupons.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay thanks. Maybe I was confused and thought it worked the same way.


----------



## Eveningsong

Eveningsong said:


> I believe you will find it is 1 airmile only for 15 litres, and above.  They changed  it years ago in Ontario. Might be different in other provinces.  I advise only putting in the 25 litres each time, it does not benefit you to pump more litres.
> 
> *Shell Retail*
> http://www.shell.ca
> 
> You'll earn:
> 
> • 1 AIR MILES® reward mile on a minimum 15 litre fuel purchase in a single transaction*
> 
> and/or
> 
> • 1 AIR MILES® reward mile for every $10 purchased in-store in a single transaction**.
> 
> Also if you pump Shell VPower they are giving 10 times miles, and topping up to 100 airmiles with 4 fills per month.
> 
> Started 28 December 2019 and runs till the end of March 2020.
> 
> I did four VPower fills in December after the promo started so I will post when the top up air miles post to my account.


My top of 60 airmiles from Shell posted today for my 4 separate VPower purchases in December 2019.

Posted as TOP UP TO 100 MILES V-POWER  +60

Just did regular gas in January 2020, will see how that posts.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Congrats pumpkin she’s beautiful . 

Day 3 amoxil here for an infected lymph gland under my jaw/ear and it’s not helping at all. 3 babes zero pain meds and this is worse . I may give in and go back tomorrow it should be better by now . Opening my mouth to talk uggh or eat  or yawn is so painful .. 

I’m so crabby 
Night all


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Congrats pumpkin she’s beautiful .
> 
> Day 3 amoxil here for an infected lymph gland under my jaw/ear and it’s not helping at all. 3 babes zero pain meds and this is worse . I may give in and go back tomorrow it should be better by now . Opening my mouth to talk uggh or eat  or yawn is so painful ..
> 
> I’m so crabby
> Night all


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## purple hippo

If I book a hotel on the AM website for cash most have free cancellation from what I see. If you book using miles can you still cancel?  It's been a while since I used my points for hotels and I know before once you booked with miles you couldn't cancel (or it was very difficult).  Just wondering if there is flexibility now or not?


----------



## ElCray

purple hippo said:


> If I book a hotel on the AM website for cash most have free cancellation from what I see. If you book using miles can you still cancel?  It's been a while since I used my points for hotels and I know before once you booked with miles you couldn't cancel (or it was very difficult).  Just wondering if there is flexibility now or not?


I checked the terms for a number of  recent bookings and it seemed to depend on the hotel whether cancellation was available or not... 

For example, Pop Century was listed as refundable along the same lines of the Disney cancellation policy. Royal Pacific at Universal Studios was listed as completely non-refundable.

However I have never actually tried to cancel so I only have half a data point to share.


----------



## ElCray

Just booked my daughter's 7-day ticket for May on Air Miles!!!! So exciting. To think, a year ago I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## lenska

Just wondering about buying Universal tickets.  We have 3 people going mid April and want to get 2 day Park to Park passes for each person.  I'm new to collecting miles and I suspect that I'll only be able to earn enough miles to get 1 park to park pass (2500 miles).  That would leave me with two 2 day park to park tickets and one 1 day park to park tickets that I have to purchase.  My question is can I pair the airmiles ticket with the 1 day park to park pass that I bought?  It's probably a dumb question but I'm just trying to make sure that I'm covering all bases.  We will also be staying at the Royal Pacific for one night for the express passes.


----------



## hdrolfe

lenska said:


> Just wondering about buying Universal tickets.  We have 3 people going mid April and want to get 2 day Park to Park passes for each person.  I'm new to collecting miles and I suspect that I'll only be able to earn enough miles to get 1 park to park pass (2500 miles).  That would leave me with two 2 day park to park tickets and one 1 day park to park tickets that I have to purchase.  My question is can I pair the airmiles ticket with the 1 day park to park pass that I bought?  It's probably a dumb question but I'm just trying to make sure that I'm covering all bases.  We will also be staying at the Royal Pacific for one night for the express passes.



You should be able to upgrade the 1 day ticket to 2 days when you get there. It isn't quite like Disney where you need tickets in hand to book your fastpasses, so doing the upgrade (waiting until you are there) won't be a problem.


----------



## lenska

hdrolfe said:


> You should be able to upgrade the 1 day ticket to 2 days when you get there. It isn't quite like Disney where you need tickets in hand to book your fastpasses, so doing the upgrade (waiting until you are there) won't be a problem.


Thanks!!


----------



## ottawamom

This weekend at Rexall, spend $30 on almost anything in the store get a $10 receipt coupon. For those who are in the habit of collecting cash AM this is an OK deal. $10 is like 100AM not a bad return for spending $30. Take that $10 you save on your next purchase and put that into your vacation fund. 

You have to do a bit of twisting it around in your mind but it's all that's out there right now. Winter drought after a Blue Friday week


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I need two more 7 day Disney passes prior to summer vacation( fast pass day not until June ) after CDN residency sale is over how many airmiles are 7 day passes usually ? I don’t know I can get enough airmiles before June and whether I just bite the billet and buy before it ends ?

I did manage to add a night through dvc prior to  vacation. We are at BW for a night now so 1 night in Tampa opposed to two . Has anyone stayed there ? 

Happy Thursday all


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I need two more 7 day Disney passes prior to summer vacation( fast pass day not until June ) after CDN residency sale is over how many airmiles are 7 day passes usually ? I don’t know I can get enough airmiles before June and whether I just bite the billet and buy before it ends ?
> 
> I did manage to add a night through dvc prior to  vacation. We are at BW for a night now so 1 night in Tampa opposed to two . Has anyone stayed there ?
> 
> Happy Thursday all



how close are you to getting even one more ticket? Will StB post in time and be enough? I have noticed that even after the official promo ends, Airmiles has leftover discount tickets to use up. So you may have a bit of extra time to get one more. Getting a few hundred airmiles is much easier than getting another 6000 or something like that. Personally, I'd see how many airmiles I have and if it's close for one more ticket I would look at getting that, and buying one before the end of the discount. I would not want to have to pay full price!

Flexible date base tickets are on the airmiles site now - 7 days would be 6050 Airmiles. I don't anticipate that would change much unless the price goes up (which of course could happen). Those are not the CDN discount tickets.


----------



## mort1331

OT not AM but anyone going after start of Feb. Big changes at DHS. Now Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog are the only tier 1 rides ALL others are open for tier 2...good luck


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> OT not AM but anyone going after start of Feb. Big changes at DHS. Now Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog are the only tier 1 rides ALL others are open for tier 2...good luck


Thanks for the heads up! We love TSM and TOT! This makes the selection of the 3 FPs so much easier. I think the Mickey Minnie train ride will be another Tier 1. We are going in December. I wonder if ROTR will still be accessing by grouping or changed to FP by then.


----------



## ottawamom

Just did the Redeem 95 Cash AM at Sobeys. Like Metro, the AM do not appear on your receipt but will show up in your account 4-6 weeks down the road.

When I first checked out the AM Cash redemption was not an option (wasn't working for that cashier). I went to CS and explained the issue. They did a bulk return (total only) of my order put the amount on a GC then I bulk repurchased everything again using the 95AM Cash this time. I have $10 left on the GC for another shop.

Just wanted to mention this solution in case anyone else runs into this redemption difficulty.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@AngelDisney, I'm in the same boat as you!


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> OT not AM but anyone going after start of Feb. Big changes at DHS. Now Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog are the only tier 1 rides ALL others are open for tier 2...good luck



 thanks for sharing

this change has me reeling. I'm within the 30-day window of my trip, so no smuggler's run FPs to be had for my group at this point. how Disney can make a change like this with no advanced notice to resort guests is amazing. how disappointing.


----------



## ottawamom

@marchingstar , Mention it when you check in. Who knows they might sprinkle a little pixie dust and give you an anytime FP. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> @marchingstar , Mention it when you check in. Who knows they might sprinkle a little pixie dust and give you an anytime FP. Can't hurt to try.


It’s worth a try!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> @marchingstar , Mention it when you check in. Who knows they might sprinkle a little pixie dust and give you an anytime FP. Can't hurt to try.



good idea. 

i already sent off an email. i don’t expect anything to come of it, but it made me feel a bit better!

even with no pixie dust, we’ll still have a great time. it’s frustrating, but there’s much worse news we could be getting last minute.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> OT not AM but anyone going after start of Feb. Big changes at DHS. Now Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog are the only tier 1 rides ALL others are open for tier 2...good luck





marchingstar said:


> thanks for sharing
> 
> this change has me reeling. I'm within the 30-day window of my trip, so no smuggler's run FPs to be had for my group at this point. how Disney can make a change like this with no advanced notice to resort guests is amazing. how disappointing.



Sorry for my ignorance, I have not been to WDW since they started with the tier stuff, only to MVMCP where it doesn't matter.

What is the issue with Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog being tier 1? Is it because you can only get one tier 1 ride per day therefore you cannot secure FP for both *or* is this case specific to your trip?
I understand that SR was part of the boarding pass to Galaxy's Edge. Isnt it better to have a fast pass for SR than try to fit SR and Rise of the Resistance into the allotted time?

Again, I have not been following the info for Galaxy's Edge and its rides as I have no plans to go in the next little while but I am interested for future trips.
@marchingstar why can't you get a FP if it was just announced? That really doesn't seem fair. I am not doubting you, I am just wondering-did they go quickly?
I would think if you have tickets in the MDE with fast passes booked already for that time frame that you have very legit reasons to complain (as you said you did)

I am sure you will have a great trip regardless


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I have not been to WDW since they started with the tier stuff, only to MVMCP where it doesn't matter.
> 
> What is the issue with Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog being tier 1? Is it because you can only get one tier 1 ride per day therefore you cannot secure FP for both *or* is this case specific to your trip?
> I understand that SR was part of the boarding pass to Galaxy's Edge. Isnt it better to have a fast pass for SR than try to fit SR and Rise of the Resistance into the allotted time?
> 
> Again, I have not been following the info for Galaxy's Edge and its rides as I have no plans to go in the next little while but I am interested for future trips.
> @marchingstar why can't you get a FP if it was just announced? That really doesn't seem fair. I am not doubting you, I am just wondering-did they go quickly?
> I would think if you have tickets in the MDE with fast passes booked already for that time frame that you have very legit reasons to complain (as you said you did)
> 
> I am sure you will have a great trip regardless


So you are right only able to get one FP in tier 1. And 2 in tier 2. The same for epcot. AK and MK have no tiers yet. And if they do then there are real tears.


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I have not been to WDW since they started with the tier stuff, only to MVMCP where it doesn't matter.
> 
> What is the issue with Smugglers Run and Slinky Dog being tier 1? Is it because you can only get one tier 1 ride per day therefore you cannot secure FP for both *or* is this case specific to your trip?
> I understand that SR was part of the boarding pass to Galaxy's Edge. Isnt it better to have a fast pass for SR than try to fit SR and Rise of the Resistance into the allotted time?
> 
> Again, I have not been following the info for Galaxy's Edge and its rides as I have no plans to go in the next little while but I am interested for future trips.
> @marchingstar why can't you get a FP if it was just announced? That really doesn't seem fair. I am not doubting you, I am just wondering-did they go quickly?
> I would think if you have tickets in the MDE with fast passes booked already for that time frame that you have very legit reasons to complain (as you said you did)
> 
> I am sure you will have a great trip regardless



Oh I can see what’s confusing.

The problem isn’t tiering. It’s that since it opened, Smugglers Run has been standby only. No FP line at all.

This morning, with no notice and no announcement, Disney added it as an option to the FP list. Along with this, they rearranged the tiers at hollywood studios.

So the problem for me is that my trip is less than 30 days away. That means anyone, not just resort guests, can make FPs. Since Disney didn’t give any warning, I didn’t find out until morts post, and so by the time I looked FPs we’re gone for every day in our 10 day trip.

The standby line for SR has been manageable, but adding it as a FP option means it’s going to be too long for my family. My frustration is that I made my FPs at 60 days like Disney requires, only for them to change the rules without telling me.

Edited to say: anyone with a trip 61+ days away will have the notice, so it’s a problem specific to my trip’s timing. I bet it’ll still be a tough FP to get, but at least the playing field is what you’d expect.


----------



## spiffgirl101

marchingstar said:


> Oh I can see what’s confusing.
> 
> The problem isn’t tiering. It’s that since it opened, Smugglers Run has been standby only. No FP line at all.
> 
> This morning, with no notice and no announcement, Disney added it as an option to the FP list. Along with this, they rearranged the tiers at hollywood studios.
> 
> So the problem for me is that my trip is less than 30 days away. That means anyone, not just resort guests, can make FPs. Since Disney didn’t give any warning, I didn’t find out until morts post, and so by the time I looked FPs we’re gone for every day in our 10 day trip.
> 
> The standby line for SR has been manageable, but adding it as a FP option means it’s going to be too long for my family. My frustration is that I made my FPs at 60 days like Disney requires, only for them to change the rules without telling me.
> 
> Edited to say: anyone with a trip 61+ days away will have the notice, so it’s a problem specific to my trip’s timing. I bet it’ll still be a tough FP to get, but at least the playing field is what you’d expect.


My trip is in 21 days, so no chance for me either. Luckily we were already prepared to not be able to get on the Star Wars rides. I might say something about it when we check in too, but not holding out hope.


----------



## marchingstar

spiffgirl101 said:


> My trip is in 21 days, so no chance for me either. Luckily we were already prepared to not be able to get on the Star Wars rides. I might say something about it when we check in too, but not holding out hope.



oh wow, we must be there at the same time! i think my trip is in 21 days (give or take a day or two...i’m so far behind i still think it’s 2019 )


----------



## spiffgirl101

marchingstar said:


> oh wow, we must be there at the same time! i think my trip is in 21 days (give or take a day or two...i’m so far behind i still think it’s 2019 )


I was reading one of your posts and thought we would be there around the same time!
I know what you mean about being behind. I saw the date today and thought it was wrong!


----------



## marchingstar

spiffgirl101 said:


> I was reading one of your posts and thought we would be there around the same time!
> I know what you mean about being behind. I saw the date today and thought it was wrong!



I hope you have a great trip  I’m really excited to escape winter for a bit!


----------



## spiffgirl101

marchingstar said:


> I hope you have a great trip  I’m really excited to escape winter for a bit!


I hope you have a good trip too! Maybe, just maybe you can get on Smuggler's Run.
I know what you mean, it's mild here(for the moment), but I am getting tired of snow and cold.


----------



## marchingstar

spiffgirl101 said:


> I hope you have a good trip too! Maybe, just maybe you can get on Smuggler's Run.
> I know what you mean, it's mild here(for the moment), but I am getting tired of snow and cold.



We just made it through a very cold stretch. With the wind we were down around -50 give or take for days and days. It finally “warmed up” but since then we got a dump of snow. I’m ready to wave goodbye to this for some florida sunshine!


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> So you are right only able to get one FP in tier 1. And 2 in tier 2. The same for epcot. AK and MK have no tiers yet. And if they do then there are real tears.





marchingstar said:


> Oh I can see what’s confusing.
> 
> The problem isn’t tiering. It’s that since it opened, Smugglers Run has been standby only. No FP line at all.
> 
> This morning, with no notice and no announcement, Disney added it as an option to the FP list. Along with this, they rearranged the tiers at hollywood studios.
> 
> So the problem for me is that my trip is less than 30 days away. That means anyone, not just resort guests, can make FPs. Since Disney didn’t give any warning, I didn’t find out until morts post, and so by the time I looked FPs we’re gone for every day in our 10 day trip.
> 
> The standby line for SR has been manageable, but adding it as a FP option means it’s going to be too long for my family. My frustration is that I made my FPs at 60 days like Disney requires, only for them to change the rules without telling me.
> 
> Edited to say: anyone with a trip 61+ days away will have the notice, so it’s a problem specific to my trip’s timing. I bet it’ll still be a tough FP to get, but at least the playing field is what you’d expect.



Gotcha! 

I know this tier system is to control crowds but it seems a little haphazard to me that only exists in two parks.

Thanks for the clarification, I guess I am going to have to learn about the best tier strategies before we go again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

spiffgirl101 said:


> My trip is in 21 days, so no chance for me either. Luckily we were already prepared to not be able to get on the Star Wars rides. I might say something about it when we check in too, but not holding out hope.


You should be able to get on SR without too much trouble.... @marchingstar  same for you.  The standby wait times are often around 30 minutes.  We got on in Dec. with a posted 35 min wait time and it only took 20 minutes.  The week we were there RoR opened, it was Pop Warner week and there was a high school band competition.  The value and mod resorts were all over 95% capacity.   It was a VERY busy week and it reminded me of the time we went over the 4th of July....which was, no joke, shoulder to shoulder crowds in the parks.  


BTW....I got the same Sobeys spend offer as last week  $115/110.  Now I'm trying to decide if I'm shopping at Sobeys again this week.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> You should be able to get on SR without too much trouble.... @marchingstar  same for you.  The standby wait times are often around 30 minutes.  We got on in Dec. with a posted 35 min wait time and it only took 20 minutes.  The week we were there RoR opened, it was Pop Warner week and there was a high school band competition.  The value and mod resorts were all over 95% capacity.   It was a VERY busy week and it reminded me of the time we went over the 4th of July....which was, no joke, shoulder to shoulder crowds in the parks.
> 
> 
> BTW....I got the same Sobeys spend offer as last week  $115/110.  Now I'm trying to decide if I'm shopping at Sobeys again this week.



I hope you’re right  Fastpasses always make the standby lines longer.

Nothing to do but wait and see now, though!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I hope you’re right  Fastpasses always make the standby lines longer.
> 
> Nothing to do but wait and see now, though!


Yes...FP has changed the standby lines.  My feeling is that the noticeable difference will be on the now all tier 2 attractions.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes...FP has changed the standby lines.  My feeling is that the noticeable difference will be on the now all tier 2 attractions.



yes, definitely agree!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just transferred miles to my Mom's account, so now she can order her two 5-day passes!  It was super easy, and it only cost $65 taxes in for 375 miles.  A small price to pay to save $500 on a park pass.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I opted to take advantage of my Sobeys spend offer.  DD was with me and she probably adds $40 to my cart with all the ‘oh look at this...can I get it’.  It’s actually really funny to take her to the grocery store....she says she hates it yet she acts like a 5yo in Toys R Us.

So I spent $130 and earned 164 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I guess i forgot to let Airmiles know we'd be gone most of January .. just got this pleading offer 

*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

DH and I checked  out sav on foods when the AM offers didn't show this week...  shocking ! I need to reach out to Onyx and find out what we need for 2 sets of 7 day hoppers for 2 adults/1 kid for a possible trip in 2021. So the expirations on the 2020 tickets now make me worry about how little price difference the "bridging" will be, given disney loves money and increases prices! Thinking we probably need around 45k AM for that though!


----------



## spiffgirl101

I ended up going to Sobeys tonight. I was craving quiche so picked up the fixings to make it from there. I also redeemed some cash air miles for a Starbucks card. I only earned 11 am for a $31 spend, but once the bonus miles post for my AM cash redemption, it will bump up to 36.


----------



## marchingstar

just a little update for those following along: i got smugglers run fast passes lined up for our trip next month!


----------



## adamkat

marchingstar said:


> just a little update for those following along: i got smugglers run fast passes lined up for our trip next month!


Way to go!!  As a newbie how does one book FP. Through MDE?


----------



## kitntrip

adamkat said:


> Way to go!!  As a newbie how does one book FP. Through MDE?


Yup! You can book your FPs when it's 60 days from your trip (30 days if you're staying offsite), and you can choose 3 per day, per person.


----------



## bababear_50

I did an Pantry update today and I have to restock quite a few can/jar staples
Tuna,veggies,soup, and fruit.
Hopefully next week's flyers have some with a few  Airmiles on them.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Much improved Rexall coupon this week....


http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/...1272020-PP44-AirMilesV1-Rexall&utm_content=TB


----------



## ottawamom

Now if  we were to get a one day Rexall offer on the website... Actually this could be used by those of us (of a certain advanced age) on Tuesday to get a $10 receipt coupon as well as the 80AM. Equivalent to 175AM for A $50 spend.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I used the points accumulated during STB. On big kids card and booked our hotel room the night before we fly out


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Now if  we were to get a one day Rexall offer on the website... Actually this could be used by those of us (of a certain advanced age) on Tuesday to get a $10 receipt coupon as well as the 80AM. Equivalent to 175AM for A $50 spend.


*Is it bad that i prayed to the AM gods to hold off on a one-day-only double-dipping coupon until we get home  I forgot to copy my word file onto the surface so creating a post would have been a tad tedious!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is it weird that I like checking my Air Canada app and seeing my plane tickets all loaded and ready to go for December? LOL  

My folks are headed to Orlando on Sunday for 10 days and I'm beyond jealous. They are staying at the Clarion Suites outside Universal and have five days at USO and they are using their last non-expiring WDW hopper ticket as well.  

This is the first time in 5 years I haven't had a trip booked for the winter/spring.  ugh.


----------



## damo

Just heard rumour that Air Miles and Rexall are parting ways May 1.  Anyone else hear this?  This is coming from a Rexall employee.

Apparently they are starting their own new loyalty program.


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> Just heard rumour that Air Miles and Rexall are parting ways May 1.  Anyone else hear this?



yikes, that would be bad news for a lot of people around here!

edit: it seems like it could be pretty bad for AM too. shoppers uses PC optimum points, so i don’t know what other drug store they could possibly partner with. that’s a huge gap in earning options, and could hit the program kind of hard.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Just heard rumour that Air Miles and Rexall are parting ways May 1.  Anyone else hear this?



I have not but that would really be bad for me. Perhaps it's a reason behind the decreased opportunities for double dipping and the reduced coupons of the past weeks?


----------



## damo

This is coming from an employee who had a training session in their new rewards program.

I think I will pretty much switch to PC if that is the case.


----------



## tinkerone

Someone posted that on Redit a few days ago.
I sent an message to Rexall on FB.  Let you know if I hear back.


----------



## CanadianKrista

damo said:


> Just heard rumour that Air Miles and Rexall are parting ways May 1.  Anyone else hear this?  This is coming from a Rexall employee.
> 
> Apparently they are starting their own new loyalty program.



Oh no, that would really suck!  They are a big earner for a lot of us Ontario folks.


----------



## AngelDisney

It means Rexall will not be getting any business from me. If it’s not for AM, I would rather not paying the premium prices on most of the stuff. I will try to get my last dips of AM before they part!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yikes!  That's a huge hit for DIS'ers! While we don't have Rexall in Atlantic Canada, I can only image what that will do to collectors earnings throughout the year.


----------



## ottawamom

I am a Rexall die hard but I will be getting my own Optimum card (DH won't let me use his points) and shopping there (and cashing out my savings for travel). Rexall last year net 7800AM

I don't know if I could be bothered to shop using 2 different programs so it might be the end of Airmiles for me (and I love my Airmiles) (ARE YOU LISTENING AIRMILES). I will use whichever program nets me the greatest advantage. Might have to sign up for a WestJet M/C for the companion flight.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, I hear you on the WJ card!  I could be using those 10,000+ miles I would use on flights and converting them to Cash miles instead ($1000)!


----------



## bigscee

I did some poking around and found this:

letsbewell [dot] ca


----------



## hdrolfe

I switched from Shoppers to Rexall after the Optimum merger with PC points, I only have the app and no hard card, so not even sure how the whole things works. I don't like shopping at the PC stores, they simply aren't as convenient for me. This will also make all those "shop at x number of partners" way harder. I love airmiles, but I'll look at other options.


----------



## Silvermist999

marchingstar said:


> yikes, that would be bad news for a lot of people around here!
> 
> edit: it seems like it could be pretty bad for AM too. shoppers uses PC optimum points, so i don’t know what other drug store they could possibly partner with. that’s a huge gap in earning options, and could hit the program kind of hard.



If Rexall moves to it's own program, then I think this will be bad news for them, not the customers.   I only shop there to earn the AM's.  Rexall's own loyalty program will struggle to compete with Shoppers DM and PC Optimum.


----------



## isabellea

In Quebec, Jean Coutu (owned by Metro) has Airmiles but since Metre QC has its own reward system and not AM like in ON, it wouldn't surprise me if one day they switch to the M points. I'm a big Pharmaprix (Shopper) customer now and we even got a PC Mastercard last week so 2020 probably won't be a big earning year. I will probably do the big promos like StB or Blue Friday once in a while but that's about it.


----------



## ottawamom

Just looked it up it can be found here. Bottom line 10 points for $1 spent. 25,000 points =$10 off your purchase. That's spend $2500 to get $10 off. I don't think so.....

Edit to add. If you, like me, feel strongly about this change I would suggest going to the web page noted above and contact corporate Rexall to let them know you will no longer be shopping there. Spread the word and if enough of us write in they may review their decision. (althought I doubt it)

Power of the people.


----------



## marchingstar

bigscee said:


> I did some poking around and found this:
> 
> letsbewell [dot] ca



great sleuthing! unfortunately, this looks like its much more than a rumor. 

losing rexall as an AM partner won't devastate my earning. we switched from rexall to shoppers as our primary drug store a year ago, and it's been worthwhile. in the last year, i've only gone to complete big AM events. i've had employees react really poorly to using multiple AM coupons to the point that i feel guilty or like i'm taking advantage by being knowledgeable and prepared. i never get that using pc optimum points, and i reguarly earn 30-45% back in points.


----------



## marchingstar

Silvermist999 said:


> If Rexall moves to it's own program, then I think this will be bad news for them, not the customers.   I only shop there to earn the AM's.  Rexall's own loyalty program will struggle to compete with Shoppers DM and PC Optimum.



totally agree. the link that bigscee posted above looks like that's exactly what they're doing, though. unless there are regular, great bonuses, the rewards levels are much worse than pc optimum at shoppers. 

my only thought about how it might compete is if well.ca is included in the program.


----------



## damo

Value is terrible for their new program.  You have to spend $2500 to get $10 off.

*Earn 10 points for every $1 spent. 25,000 points = $10 redeemable cash value*


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> Value is terrible for their new program.  You have to spend $2500 to get $10 off.
> 
> *Earn 10 points for every $1 spent. 25,000 points = $10 redeemable cash value*



comparing apples to apples, for air miles you earn 1 mile for every 20$ spent, with 95 miles = 10$ redeemable cash value. 

so with AM, you have to spend 1900$ for 10$ off 
vs. 
this new program, spend 2500$ for 10$ off 

they both sound like they aren’t worth it...it’s how we have learned to maximize the program that gets us much better returns. 

i still don’t like the new program and i won’t use it, but i just imagine AM looks like just as useless a program with a beginners eye.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Yep, looks like drugstore shopping will move to Shoppers after they cut over.  That's disappointing.  I got 4000AM from Rexall last year.  Sigh.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And that means you will all need to find another partner offer for STB and MM now! oy.


----------



## Eveningsong

damo said:


> Just heard rumour that Air Miles and Rexall are parting ways May 1.  Anyone else hear this?  This is coming from a Rexall employee.
> 
> Apparently they are starting their own new loyalty program.


I will be using as many bonus Rexall coupons as I can before 1 May 2020. I love being able to buy M&M products at Rexall.

That might also explain why they did away with the load and go offers.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well I hadn't really gone to Rexall for AM before so I am not personally put out by this but it does make it tricky to find AM partners in everyone's provinces, the more they take off the list!


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Just looked it up it can be found here. Bottom line 10 points for $1 spent. 25,000 points =$10 off your purchase. That's spend $2500 to get $10 off. I don't think so.....
> 
> Edit to add. If you, like me, feel strongly about this change I would suggest going to the web page noted above and contact corporate Rexall to let them know you will no longer be shopping there. Spread the word and if enough of us write in they may review their decision. (althought I doubt it)
> 
> Power of the people.



Done. Great idea.  I emailed them at Rexall Corporate "contact us" rather than the website providing the new program.

Link:  https://www.rexall.ca/contact/


----------



## ottawamom

I got a nice response back from my telling them they have lost me as a customer. She said she will forward my email onto the powers that be.

"Thank you for your email! My name is Sarah and I am part of the Be Well Customer Care team. Be Well is a new kind of rewards program. Be Well puts health, wellness and rewards in one place that provides you with personalized offers to help you collect and redeem points as well as making your medication management simpler with a direct connection to your Pharmacy. 

We greatly appreciate your thoughts and opinions regarding our service.  I have passed your feedback along to our Team for review. 

If you ever have any other questions or concerns, please don’t hesitate to contact us. 

Have a great day,

Sarah | Customer Care Specialist 
info@letsbewell.ca 
Toll Free: 1-888-596-5131
letsbewell.ca"


----------



## damo

marchingstar said:


> comparing apples to apples, for air miles you earn 1 mile for every 20$ spent, with 95 miles = 10$ redeemable cash value.
> 
> so with AM, you have to spend 1900$ for 10$ off
> vs.
> this new program, spend 2500$ for 10$ off
> 
> they both sound like they aren’t worth it...it’s how we have learned to maximize the program that gets us much better returns.
> 
> i still don’t like the new program and i won’t use it, but i just imagine AM looks like just as useless a program with a beginners eye.



With AirMiles' many places to earn and attain bonuses, it doesn't seem that bad.  Rexall is going to have to offer a lot of bonuses to counteract their very high prices and very low earning threshold.

Having their own loyalty program is just going to take forever to accumulate any points.  You'd think they would have learned with Shoppers Drug Mart joining up with Loblaws.


----------



## damo

Days In the Sun said:


> Done. Great idea.  I emailed them at Rexall Corporate "contact us" rather than the website providing the new program.
> 
> Link:  https://www.rexall.ca/contact/
> 
> View attachment 469305



Did it.  Thanks.


----------



## bababear_50

Wow just wow,,,,,,
ok I need to research PC Optimum points,,,,so sad.
My chat will Airmiles confirms that Rexall is leaving.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Wow just wow,,,,,,
> ok I need to research PC Optimum points,,,,so sad.
> Hugs
> Mel


Come on over to the pc boards. Lots of good info and can earn tons of points


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Come on over to the pc boards. Lots of good info and can earn tons of points



You know Shoppers is a 2-4 min drive from me and I having been going out of my way to Rexall because of Airmiles. 
I'll hop over and have a look.thanks


----------



## tinkerone

Not trying to hijack the thread but I thought I would post the link to the PC Optimum thread for those of you with questions.  It runs much the same as this one, everyone helps everyone.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...als-offers-info.3737241/page-73#post-61495347
I will still keep my AM's going.  I very seldom used Rexall since switching to PC but there are still offers out there so no point in tossing it out completely.  I do however find I get a better bang for my buck with PC.  There personal offers change fairly often and you can save them from week to week which for me is a bonus.  Anyways, I do both programs and will continue.


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> With AirMiles' many places to earn and attain bonuses, it doesn't seem that bad.  Rexall is going to have to offer a lot of bonuses to counteract their very high prices and very low earning threshold.
> 
> Having their own loyalty program is just going to take forever to accumulate any points.  You'd think they would have learned with Shoppers Drug Mart joining up with Loblaws.



If we only ever earned base miles, I feel like no reward program would feel 'worth it' to me. I'm all about the bonuses. 

I totally agree that I think this is a bad move for Rexall. I read it as a sign that they're struggling and participating in AM cost too much? So now they're trying to offer their own program and save a few bucks. I don't think it's going to go well, and I think even people who casually collect points won't be keen on the change.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Agree 100% 



AngelDisney said:


> It means Rexall will not be getting any business from me. If it’s not for AM, I would rather not paying the premium prices on most of the stuff. I will try to get my last dips of AM before they part!


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but I thought I would post the link to the PC Optimum thread for those of you with questions.  It runs much the same as this one, everyone helps everyone.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...als-offers-info.3737241/page-73#post-61495347
> I will still keep my AM's going.  I very seldom used Rexall since switching to PC but there are still offers out there so no point in tossing it out completely.  I do however find I get a better bang for my buck with PC.  There personal offers change fairly often and you can save them from week to week which for me is a bonus.  Anyways, I do both programs and will continue.



Both has been the way to go for me too. 

For those just dipping your toes into the PC Optimum pool...it's kind of like air miles cash miles. Most of us redeem our points on purchases and save the equivalent $, either just as cash or as gift cards. It works a bit differently, but same basic idea. If you make cash miles work for you, you'll be okay with PC points too


----------



## TammyLynn33

yes I think this means my regular shopping at rexall will be over and everytime  I go to rexall  im pretty much the only person in there. Thai will have to hurt their biz 



marchingstar said:


> If we only ever earned base miles, I feel like no reward program would feel 'worth it' to me. I'm all about the bonuses.
> 
> I totally agree that I think this is a bad move for Rexall. I read it as a sign that they're struggling and participating in AM cost too much? So now they're trying to offer their own program and save a few bucks. I don't think it's going to go well, and I think even people who casually collect points won't be keen on the change.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Wow just wow,,,,,,
> ok I need to research PC Optimum points,,,,so sad.
> My chat will Airmiles confirms that Rexall is leaving.
> Hugs
> Mel





mort1331 said:


> Come on over to the pc boards. Lots of good info and can earn tons of points





tinkerone said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but I thought I would post the link to the PC Optimum thread for those of you with questions.  It runs much the same as this one, everyone helps everyone.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...als-offers-info.3737241/page-73#post-61495347
> I will still keep my AM's going.  I very seldom used Rexall since switching to PC but there are still offers out there so no point in tossing it out completely.  I do however find I get a better bang for my buck with PC.  There personal offers change fairly often and you can save them from week to week which for me is a bonus.  Anyways, I do both programs and will continue.



Will definitely be popping over to check things out. DH said "maybe" I could use some of his points afterall. We (newbies) will need a bit of a primer on what makes a good deal etc. Please be patient with us


----------



## hdrolfe

I guess I'll have to figure out the changes from old Shoppers to the new points. I used those all the time, earned a Wii once upon a time. I like to use airmiles for flights, hotels, and such so it's not quite the same to me. Getting money off groceries or whatever is nice of course but I know I lack the discipline to put that money aside for later  I also find the Loblaws prices rather high, though their president's choice stuff has some interesting options. 

There are so many different points programs, makes it very hard to pick and choose which to use! I used Petro Points until they won't let me use the points towards gift cards any more, I earn occasional Canadian Tire money, Scene points to earn a movie or two a year, and then my Airmiles and occasional optimum points. I believe I have other programs as well but hardly use them... So many choices!


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I guess I'll have to figure out the changes from old Shoppers to the new points. I used those all the time, earned a Wii once upon a time. I like to use airmiles for flights, hotels, and such so it's not quite the same to me. Getting money off groceries or whatever is nice of course but I know I lack the discipline to put that money aside for later  I also find the Loblaws prices rather high, though their president's choice stuff has some interesting options.
> 
> There are so many different points programs, makes it very hard to pick and choose which to use! I used Petro Points until they won't let me use the points towards gift cards any more, I earn occasional Canadian Tire money, Scene points to earn a movie or two a year, and then my Airmiles and occasional optimum points. I believe I have other programs as well but hardly use them... So many choices!


You can do the same as you do with AM cash, pay for your groceries with your points and purchase a gift card at the same time for the cash equivalent.  Also, don’t look specifically at 𝕃𝕠𝕓𝕝𝕒𝕨𝕤.  shoppers drug mart carries a lot of groceries and they often have weekenf specials to earn 20 times the points.  Sometimes they even offer an extra 5000 points for using their MasterCard.  I usually walk away with between 15,000/25,000 points.  That’s $15/$25.  Not something to sneeze at.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited
Moved my post
Tinkerone
so
10,000 is worth $10.00
15,000 is worth $15.00
25,000 is worth $25.00

so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?
Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?

Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Tinkerone
> so
> 10,000 is worth $10.00
> 15,000 is worth $15.00
> 25,000 is worth $25.00
> 
> so when I have collected 50,000 points I can use them at anytime to pay my bill at Shoppers?
> Can I also use the points to pay for groceries?
> 
> Hang on I am going to transfer this over to the PC Optimum thread
> Hugs
> Mel


Sometimes they have “use 50000 get 40% points back” offer. I have to say PC has better offers, usually 1/3 return in points. If I use what I have spent at Rexall to collect PC points, I would have saved more. I think getting the Disney gift cards are the way to go from now on.


----------



## cari12

marchingstar said:


> comparing apples to apples, for air miles you earn 1 mile for every 20$ spent, with 95 miles = 10$ redeemable cash value.
> 
> so with AM, you have to spend 1900$ for 10$ off
> vs.
> this new program, spend 2500$ for 10$ off
> 
> they both sound like they aren’t worth it...it’s how we have learned to maximize the program that gets us much better returns.
> 
> i still don’t like the new program and i won’t use it, but i just imagine AM looks like just as useless a program with a beginners eye.



Also with their own program, you can’t double dip with your credit card so with AirMiles you can make that $1900 per $10 even lower.
Granted I only shop at Rexall when I need another offer for a large promo so this won’t affect my AM collecting much. But it’s always a disheartening to see a sponsor go.


----------



## kerreyn

Well, the soon-to-be AM/Rexall split sure sucks. When the change kicks in I’ll probably start buying some H&B (vitamins, lotions, pain relievers) to Safeway/Sobeys. I’ll be checking out amazon as well.  Looks like my Rexall days are officially numbered.


----------



## pigletto

I have only stepped foot in a Rexall three times in over a year. PC is by far the better program for they way we shop for drug store items. I find the store brands better with Shoppers , the prices better, and the overall experience better. It will be a learning experience for those of you considering a switch , but the points program is a good one.
Someone else mentioned how their Rexall is always empty .. the three near me are always empty too. I can’t imagine this will be a positive change for them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I knew something was bubbling away when i opened up this tab and saw how many pages of posts happened today and I don't think it will surprise any of you that The Duck is not impressed NOT. ONE. BIT !!!!!!!

I have a lot of things to consider before i decide how I'll proceed but these are the things on my mind right now:*

*I rarely if ever buy anything that's not on sale so that makes comparing Rexall to Shoppers a dead heat*
*Rexall is extremely hard for me to get to Shoppers is just around the corner - 1 point to Shoppers*
*Our banking methods do not allow for the shell game "these points paid for gift card (or whatever) and i used cash for my stuff" - -10 points for the PC programme*
*We don't shop at any of the other PC related stores - so lop off a bunch more points*
*So what to do, what to do?*

*Keep shopping the way I do but pay more attention to which store has the better price for what i need to buy*
*Get a WestJet Mastercardso that we can use those benefits -- more research cause that's something else i don't understand yet*
*Best plan -- ignore it till I'm home and then stew more !!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I knew something was bubbling away when i opened up this tab and saw how many pages of posts happened today and I don't think it will surprise any of you that The Duck is not impressed NOT. ONE. BIT !!!!!!!
> 
> I have a lot of things to consider before i decide how I'll proceed but these are the things on my mind right now:*
> 
> *I rarely if ever buy anything that's not on sale so that makes comparing Rexall to Shoppers a dead heat*
> *Rexall is extremely hard for me to get to Shoppers is just around the corner - 1 point to Shoppers*
> *Our banking methods do not allow for the shell game "these points paid for gift card (or whatever) and i used cash for my stuff" - -10 points for the PC programme*
> *We don't shop at any of the other PC related stores - so lop off a bunch more points*
> *So what to do, what to do?*
> 
> *Keep shopping the way I do but pay more attention to which store has the better price for what i need to buy*
> *Get a WestJet Mastercardso that we can use those benefits -- more research cause that's something else i don't understand yet*
> *Best plan -- ignore it till I'm home and then stew more !!!*


Enjoy your vacation first!
There’ll be time to figure things out.
Have more magical fun tomorrow!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I knew something was bubbling away when i opened up this tab and saw how many pages of posts happened today and I don't think it will surprise any of you that The Duck is not impressed NOT. ONE. BIT !!!!!!!
> 
> I have a lot of things to consider before i decide how I'll proceed but these are the things on my mind right now:*
> 
> *I rarely if ever buy anything that's not on sale so that makes comparing Rexall to Shoppers a dead heat*
> *Rexall is extremely hard for me to get to Shoppers is just around the corner - 1 point to Shoppers*
> *Our banking methods do not allow for the shell game "these points paid for gift card (or whatever) and i used cash for my stuff" - -10 points for the PC programme*
> *We don't shop at any of the other PC related stores - so lop off a bunch more points*
> *So what to do, what to do?*
> 
> *Keep shopping the way I do but pay more attention to which store has the better price for what i need to buy*
> *Get a WestJet Mastercardso that we can use those benefits -- more research cause that's something else i don't understand yet*
> *Best plan -- ignore it till I'm home and then stew more !!!*



Definitely keep enjoying your vacation!!!


----------



## ElCray

It could be that Rexall wants to have more control of the data generated by a customer's interaction with the store ("data is the new oil"), and try and make their personalized marketing more effective. They will have to make the program attractive enough to compete with Shoppers, which by all accounts here it's not... I am disappointed by these developments too, as well as the lacklustre Air Miles offers of late. The double dip coupon offer just brought Rexall in line with the big offers  more frequently offered by Shoppers. I like the PC products and can use that program effectively, but only to save money, not for travel. Like the Duck, I'm not going to be able to put cash away after using points. Thanks everyone for sharing this news... It will definitely take a bite out of my yearly earning. I also liked how Rexall was great at posting points overnight. They were the best partner in that regard.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1347612
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1347299
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1347304
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1347306
Happy Hunting 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Need Shoppers Drug Mart to start carrying M&M products and all would be lovely.


----------



## hdrolfe

I totally forgot it's flyer day! Thanks @bababear_50 

New job is keeping me busy and all confused


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> It could be that Rexall wants to have more control of the data generated by a customer's interaction with the store ("data is the new oil"), and try and make their personalized marketing more effective. They will have to make the program attractive enough to compete with Shoppers, which by all accounts here it's not... I am disappointed by these developments too, as well as the lacklustre Air Miles offers of late. The double dip coupon offer just brought Rexall in line with the big offers  more frequently offered by Shoppers. I like the PC products and can use that program effectively, but only to save money, not for travel. Like the Duck, I'm not going to be able to put cash away after using points. Thanks everyone for sharing this news... It will definitely take a bite out of my yearly earning. I also liked how Rexall was great at posting points overnight. They were the best partner in that regard.


PC points post immediately (mostly) so that is good, no waiting at all.  Also, take a look at what gift cards your Shoppers has on offer.  You may find that there are gc's for airlines you use, they have Disney gc's for sure and they may even have hotel gc's.  I've never looked for these but you may want to check it out to see if it will work for your needs.


----------



## damo

My response from Rexall:

Thank you for expressing feedback.

At Rexall, we are always looking for ways to better serve our customers and patients, expanding and evolving our products, offers and services.  We will be unveiling a new loyalty program later this week.  Please check our website (www.Rexall.ca) on Thursday, January 30, to learn more. We believe that our new loyalty program will offer better value and benefits for our customers and will help make managing your health and wellness simpler.

Kristina Magdaraog   Customer Experience Representative


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> My response from Rexall:
> 
> Thank you for expressing feedback.
> 
> At Rexall, we are always looking for ways to better serve our customers and patients, expanding and evolving our products, offers and services.  We will be unveiling a new loyalty program later this week.  Please check our website (www.Rexall.ca) on Thursday, January 30, to learn more. We believe that our new loyalty program will offer better value and benefits for our customers and will help make managing your health and wellness simpler.
> 
> Kristina Magdaraog   Customer Experience Representative


yuck


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> My response from Rexall:
> 
> Thank you for expressing feedback.
> 
> At Rexall, we are always looking for ways to better serve our customers and patients, expanding and evolving our products, offers and services.  We will be unveiling a new loyalty program later this week.  Please check our website (www.Rexall.ca) on Thursday, January 30, to learn more. We believe that our new loyalty program will offer better value and benefits for our customers and will help make managing your health and wellness simpler.
> 
> Kristina Magdaraog   Customer Experience Representative



Word for word same email from Michaela.  Likely only a proven loss of customers and profit will bring them back since they have invested in a new program.  I'm going to be going to Shoppers.

Last year I collected 48,000 airmiles, 6,000 from Rexall so about 12%, I thought it would be a higher.  I know I can get at least $500 of the $600 back at Shoppers with a lot less effort.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gosh...I am sick for a few days...and don't check in...and all heck breaks loose!!!! 

I'm sorry that Rexall is leaving the AM program.  For those of you who did get to shop there, you always made me jealous with all that points you earned.  

I don't have a Rexall near me.  But I still worked both reward programs as best as I could.  I got the bulk of my AM from Safeway and blue fridays, along with doing the big promos when I could.  I will still keep using both programs to the best of my collecting abilities.  But I do like the fact that with AM and the BMO world elite card, we get a break on flights and that I can now use my AM towards packages on red tag as well.  I will just keep plugging away at both programs and use my cash from the PC program to help offset the costs.  Every little bit helps!


----------



## alohamom

Well, just my luck that Rexall is leaving Air Miles now that they have brought in the M&M frozen stuff which gave me a chance to hit the minimum spends!


----------



## alohamom

I just got the Sobeys/MyOffers email with a spend $75 get 35AM plus buy Pintys get 15AM. They have spend $100 get 100Ams this upcoming week and Pintys chicken is on sale for 9.99 soooo looks like I am going to making a little room in my freezer for a couple of boxes. I will be saving these for a snowstorm or something as we like the fresh ones from the Metro counter better and they are on for 8.99


----------



## ElCray

Just a note that if you any glitches with the miles showing up for the Airmilesshops Black Friday 20x promotion, yesterday was the 60-day mark from November 29th to file your claim for missing base miles. Both my husband and I reclaimed 700+ miles through live chat last night.


----------



## tinkerone

I received a message back on FB on my question to Rexall.  I stated that I had heard they were doing away with AM's and wondered if it was correct.  There answer.....

That is correct! Rexall is launching our own loyalty program as of May 1, 2020 with new rewards and offers. Our website will be launching tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got this again.....3rd week in a row


----------



## Gigi22

Hmm.  I was one of the winners in the Air Miles Roundup Contest.  A while back they sent an email that the prizes would be late in coming.  Of course Rexall gift cards were among the prizes on offer.  Now what?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Pumpkin1172 said:


> ...But I do like the fact that with AM and the BMO world elite card, we get a break on flights and that I can now use my AM towards packages on red tag as well.



I agree! I get really good deals on flights to Florida. I can get a return fare for 2,325 miles + $170 taxes, which is the same as $244 + $170!  You could NEVER fly to Miami/Fort Lauderdale from Halifax for that cheap.  I'd be crazy to give up my BMO W/E card TBH.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys had a redeem offer last week- redeem 95 miles,get 25 miles.  The miles didn't show on the receipt. Is that typically for that type of offer?  The cashier said not to worry if they didn't post just bring the receipt in and they would "make it right".

Any experience with this type offer?


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> I got this again.....3rd week in a row
> 
> View attachment 469647


The threshold offer is better than I one I used on the last Blue Friday: 45 AM for $105. This time I have a 100 AM for $100. This is much normal!


----------



## ottawamom

Gigi22 said:


> Hmm.  I was one of the winners in the Air Miles Roundup Contest.  A while back they sent an email that the prizes would be late in coming.  Of course Rexall gift cards were among the prizes on offer.  Now what?



You will have until May 1 to use them an collect AM



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys had a redeem offer last week- redeem 95 miles,get 25 miles.  The miles didn't show on the receipt. Is that typically for that type of offer?  The cashier said not to worry if they didn't post just bring the receipt in and they would "make it right".
> 
> Any experience with this type offer?



They never will show on the receipt. It will take about 2 weeks to see them posted to your account (maybe more if they are really slow). Metro treats this same offer the same way, they don't show on receipt and they are posted about 2 weeks later.


----------



## dancin Disney style

AngelDisney said:


> The threshold offer is better than I one I used on the last Blue Friday: 45 AM for $105. This time I have a 100 AM for $100. This is much normal!


I've consistently had 65/$150.  So this great... with the flyer coupon it's a mini Blue Friday.  I'm already trying to figure out how to get up to $115....I don't need much this week as DH has to go on a liquid diet for a few days prior to going in for a little minor surgery.  How much juice, jello and chicken broth can one person buy????    To be totally honest I want them to stop giving me this offer....I don't really like shopping at Sobeys and I can't get everything I want there.


----------



## bababear_50

My list this week:
I'm hoping to get $15 worth of Campbell's products get 25 airmiles I'll check out the ziplock bags but I'm not sure about their price. Buy 2 get 35 Airmiles.
I normally buy Kellogg's Raisin Bran cereal but I wonder what the Post Raisin Bran taste like.?
I'm sure I can find a few boxes the sons would like. Buy 5 Post cereal boxes get 95 Airmiles.
$20.00 spend on Old El Paso products (General Mills)=50 Airmiles.
That's it for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am checking out the ziplocks too. I just ran out of sandwich size and I need some freezer ones. I should have shares in ziplock, I swear.


----------



## ottawamom

Smart canuks has a preview up of the Rexall flyer. Fri - Sun spend $50 on almost anything get 100AM or a $15 GC. I was thinking of going tomorrow and picking up some make-up but now I think I will wait until Friday as I can get some other things too.


----------



## ElCray

AngelDisney said:


> The threshold offer is better than I one I used on the last Blue Friday: 45 AM for $105. This time I have a 100 AM for $100. This is much normal!


That is good! I got an unappealing threshold offer again this week for the third week in a row - 65 AMs for $175 spend. Not worth it.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine at Sobeys was not worth doing either. I checked DH account and his was spend $115 get 110AM. That's just a small stretch beyond the $100 I was going to do anyway so I will be using his card this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gigi22 said:


> Hmm.  I was one of the winners in the Air Miles Roundup Contest.  A while back they sent an email that the prizes would be late in coming.  Of course Rexall gift cards were among the prizes on offer.  Now what?


*If it's just a gift card that you're expecting I don't think what's happening right now will have any bearing on that ?! Just keep on them until you get it, you won according to their terms, if they don't provide the card from Rexall I'm sure they'll provide one from a different sponsor (just my thoughts)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just got  a nice little surprise.  My AM account is showing an additional 216 miles From Lowes that I was not expecting.  It says ' Lowes Energy Star'.  So I guess that is from my washer/dryer purchase last month.  I already had 400 miles post which was more than I calculated plus an additional 140 from my Amex.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro Ontario this week, loadable offer:


----------



## Gigi22

Wonder if Well.ca is exiting Air Miles too?   It would make sense.


----------



## ottawamom

My stupid mistake. Posting here so others don't do it. I was so excited about DH loaded offer of spending $115 get 100AM I went shopping today to do it. (it's a lovely sunny day out today and I wanted to get away from the reality show on TV) Got to the cash. Flyer coupon is for Fri-Sun. Caught again. I do this once a year or so. I finished my transaction because it wasn't worth putting everything back. 

Beware!


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> My stupid mistake. Posting here so others don't do it. I was so excited about DH loaded offer of spending $115 get 100AM I went shopping today to do it. (it's a lovely sunny day out today and I wanted to get away from the reality show on TV) Got to the cash. Flyer coupon is for Fri-Sun. Caught again. I do this once a year or so. I finished my transaction because it wasn't worth putting everything back.
> 
> Beware!




Sorry to hear this happened but I am soooo glad it is not just me who has done this! 
I know exactly how you feel LOL


----------



## kerreyn

Gigi22 said:


> Hmm.  I was one of the winners in the Air Miles Roundup Contest.  A while back they sent an email that the prizes would be late in coming.  Of course Rexall gift cards were among the prizes on offer.  Now what?



We were one of the winners too, but for the life of me, I can't remember if I selected Rexall gift cards. If their partnership runs until May, that's still lots of time to use the gc's, if we ever receive them, that is.


----------



## tinkerone

Just got this email from AirMiles

Since you’re a Collector who has shopped at Rexall over the last year, we want to let you know that, as of *May 1, 2020*, Rexall will no longer be a participating Partner of the AIR MILES Reward Program as it pursues an alternate business strategy. 

Up to and including April 30, 2020, you can still get Miles and use AIR MILES Cash Miles at Rexall. After this date, you can continue to get and use Miles for comparable over-the-counter cosmetic and health products through our wide range of Partners including Sobeys, Safeway, Metro, PJC Jean Coutu and more. 

Plus, you can get Miles on the latest beauty products from online brands such as Sephora, Lancome, Amazon and more by shopping with airmilesshops.ca. 

So while we say goodbye to Rexall, we’re pleased to offer our Collectors many great Canadian and global brands at which to get and use Miles on their everyday spend


----------



## BLAZEY

tinkerone said:


> Just got this email from AirMiles
> 
> Since you’re a Collector who has shopped at Rexall over the last year, we want to let you know that, as of *May 1, 2020*, Rexall will no longer be a participating Partner of the AIR MILES Reward Program as it pursues an alternate business strategy.
> 
> Up to and including April 30, 2020, you can still get Miles and use AIR MILES Cash Miles at Rexall. After this date, you can continue to get and use Miles for comparable over-the-counter cosmetic and health products through our wide range of Partners including Sobeys, Safeway, Metro, PJC Jean Coutu and more.
> 
> Plus, you can get Miles on the latest beauty products from online brands such as Sephora, Lancome, Amazon and more by shopping with airmilesshops.ca.
> 
> So while we say goodbye to Rexall, we’re pleased to offer our Collectors many great Canadian and global brands at which to get and use Miles on their everyday spend


I just got it too. I don't buy beauty stuff there, but home health care supplies that are $$$.


----------



## Raimiette

I was pretty concerned about the Rexall business but then I totaled my Rexall AMs for 2019 and apparently I only earned 982AMs.  This was surprising to me.  I thought it would be much larger.  

It won't be too much of a loss for me but it's definitely still annoying.  It will for sure impact my participation in the big promos (use so many providers etc.).  Rexall was always one of my providers - always my "for sure".  I'm not sure what I'm going to get to replace it.

Hopefully AMs can find something to replace it.  Seems like it's getting worse every year.  I'm keeping up with it for now but it's getting harder to find reasons to use AMs over other travel cards.


----------



## ottawamom

I can become the official "Jean Coutu" person for all of you who can't get there.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got the Rexall email as well. My biggest concern will be the big promos where you have to shop at a certain number of stores. It may also impact whether I can get to Onyx apparently, I earned a lot of airmiles there last year! Guess I'd better up my game until the end of April


----------



## bababear_50

No Rexall email for me yet.......
Today I ended up stocking my pantry at Food Basics as they had a lot of stuff for very reasonable prices.
(I had an hour to fill between appointments).
I will check out Sobeys tomorrow,,my threshold spend is lousy ,,,spend $125 get 50 airmiles,,nope no can do.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

ottawamom said:


> I can become the official "Jean Coutu" person for all of you who can't get there.


That's so nice of you to offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys had a number of items with AM attached to them, in store, that weren't in the flyer. It might be worth a trip up and down the aisles to look for some of those. They might be store specific items that they are looking to clear.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I can become the official "Jean Coutu" person for all of you who can't get there.



i feel like this is the way of the future for our group...

signed, the safeway person!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got some freshco groceries today, they have ice cream for $1.75 a box! It's Chapman's too so nice to get a Canadian brand. And kiddo is happy. I'll hit up Sobeys for a couple things this weekend, and probably Food Basics because they have a few things on sale. I'm trying to save money and not over spend, so I won't be doing the $100 at Sobeys. I could easily spend that on groceries but don't really have it right now. Any way! I don't even have 300 Airmiles earned this year... not off to a great start towards Onyx. Hopefully StB will post soon and help, I was hoping to average more than the 500 a month you need to get to Onyx.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I got some freshco groceries today, they have ice cream for $1.75 a box! It's Chapman's too so nice to get a Canadian brand. And kiddo is happy. I'll hit up Sobeys for a couple things this weekend, and probably Food Basics because they have a few things on sale. I'm trying to save money and not over spend, so I won't be doing the $100 at Sobeys. I could easily spend that on groceries but don't really have it right now. Any way! I don't even have 300 Airmiles earned this year... not off to a great start towards Onyx. Hopefully StB will post soon and help, I was hoping to average more than the 500 a month you need to get to Onyx.


We are still using up our gift card stash from the last promo so we have been going to Freshco for weekly groceries.  Hopefully there is another gift card promo soon. It's a good easy way for me to earn airmiles. Plus you can't beat that Freshco price matches. That little system earns me an estimated 12% off my regular bill .  There is also the added bonus that Freshco is one town over, so I don't run into anyone I know. Sometimes it's nice to just get in and do my thing without the socializing that comes with small towns! 
I'm happy with that system  and Shell for airmiles earning, and PCpoints for Shoppers Drug Mart and NoFrills  items that Freshco doesn't carry.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey everyone.  I've had so much crap going on just after Christmas that I haven't had time to read the boards.  I might share later on.

I found out about Rexall on facebook.  I'm another person who is done shopping there as of May 1st.  It's out-of-town for me.  I don't have to go as far as some people here do but still, it's a 20 minute drive out of my way.  I'm not interested in their loyalty program.  I compared it to Air Miles and PC Optimum and it's terrible.  I have 3 Shoppers in town and I already use PC Optimum, so.. more shopping at Shoppers on their 20X days.  I only purchased basic items from Rexall anyways.  Foods on sale, hygiene items.  I can do that here and earn more.



Days In the Sun said:


> Done. Great idea.  I emailed them at Rexall Corporate "contact us" rather than the website providing the new program.
> 
> Link:  https://www.rexall.ca/contact/
> 
> View attachment 469305



Done!  Thanks.  I left them a FB message and now I left them one through this contact as well.



marchingstar said:


> If we only ever earned base miles, I feel like no reward program would feel 'worth it' to me. I'm all about the bonuses.
> 
> I totally agree that I think this is a bad move for Rexall. I read it as a sign that they're struggling and participating in AM cost too much? So now they're trying to offer their own program and save a few bucks. I don't think it's going to go well, and I think even people who casually collect points won't be keen on the change.



That's my thought as well.



ottawamom said:


> My stupid mistake. Posting here so others don't do it. I was so excited about DH loaded offer of spending $115 get 100AM I went shopping today to do it. (it's a lovely sunny day out today and I wanted to get away from the reality show on TV) Got to the cash. Flyer coupon is for Fri-Sun. Caught again. I do this once a year or so. I finished my transaction because it wasn't worth putting everything back.
> 
> Beware!



I'm sorry.  I have done that as well.

edited to correct spelling mistake


----------



## ottawamom

OK kids, mom's home again. Everyone back to their best behaviour.  Welcome home Jacqueline, hope it's not too cold in Guelph.

Have a nice slow weekend then we need you back at the helm come Monday! The thread isn't the same without you.


----------



## bababear_50

Current Rexall flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1347502
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Someone in ‘that’ group posted that there will be a Bonus Boom starting next week but AM won’t be releasing the details until it starts.   She’s partially wrong again....I just got an email for the BMO Bonus Boom offer.   It’s an opt in and spend $200 at sponsors between Feb 6-12.


----------



## ottawamom

I got it also. If you opt in to BMO and don't think you can spend that at sponsors, remember Gift Cards (Metro, Sobeys etc.) are always a quick way to fulfill that offer.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I have two offers, the BMO 200am Bonus Boom $200 spend at sponsors and 30am wus $50 on BMO credit card at Chapters.  Same email (mine received at 720pm) for both offers and you have to opt in to each one.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the Chapter/Indigo one as well. I just didn't mention it because I wasn't going to bother with it. Although it would be a good way to kill two birds with one stone (as it were)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, so it just says to spend $200 and charge to your MC. It doesn't say anything about using your air miles card,correct? 

I just got a Shell February offer for DH's card for 25 miles,plus the 100 bonus miles for February on v-power. Can I use my MC to pay for it, but use DH's AM card and still get credit towards the Bonus Boom?


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom
I got the BMO & Indigo offer too.
list for Ontario
*Participating AIR MILES® Partners*
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soonhttps://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=promo

My problem is I still haven't received the Nov 2019 promised BMO airmiles yet.
Edited to add:  Airmiles Chat say 120 days so maybe in April 2020.?? That's a long time to wait.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

On the other hand, I think I will just wait until Feb 12 and buy $200 in Sobeys gift cards.  What would be awesome is if Sobeys had their usual gift card offer during that time as well.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 I haven't received those yet either. Mine was charge $420 to my MC at Sobeys, get 140 miles.  And yes, it will be at the end of April!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50 I haven't received those yet either. Mine was charge $420 to my MC at Sobeys, get 140 miles.  And yes, it will be at the end of April!



Hi
Mine was charge $360.00 at Sobeys = get 220 Airmiles.
I am new to this,,,,, but it seems like a long time,,,but that's Airmiles isn't it!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Finally got my email too. Note that the Indigo offer can be in store or online.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> On the other hand, I think I will just wait until Feb 12 and buy $200 in Sobeys gift cards.  What would be awesome is if Sobeys had their usual gift card offer during that time as well.



Sobeys isn't likely to have another Sobeys GC offer until March (historically). Sorry.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50 I haven't received those yet either. Mine was charge $420 to my MC at Sobeys, get 140 miles.  And yes, it will be at the end of April!



I have no record of having attempted that offer. BMO can be annoying to track down miles with. On the plus side I did get bonus miles for their 2x earn at sponsors in January. I didn't keep track of it separately so I don't know if I got the correct amount or not.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I made use of my loaded spend offer and the flyer coupon at Sobeys.  Spent $117 and earned 240 miles.  It was a stretch for sure and I bought some really over priced bleach...I needed it but it was about $4 more than I would have paid at RCSS, it did come with 20 AM so that made up for the price.


Also, I know @Donald - my hero has an Amex card....not sure if anyone else has the card.  We have discussed Presto purchases not being included in the 1/$5.  My last statement corrected that without me calling them.  I think this year I will earn an additional 1000+ miles with the new set up.  I was a little unhappy about the new, large annual fee but if I actually earn 1000+ extra miles I will keep the card.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys isn't likely to have another Sobeys GC offer until March (historically). Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no record of having attempted that offer. BMO can be annoying to track down miles with. On the plus side I did get bonus miles for their 2x earn at sponsors in January. I didn't keep track of it separately so I don't know if I got the correct amount or not.


Thanks for the historical info on the gift card offer! Helps for planning!!

I went to Rexall this morning for the spend $50, get 100 offer. Advil and Neo Citran products are on sale, which is great because we have all been sick and depleted our supply. I used the coupons from gethealthysavings.ca to stretch my dollars further.


----------



## adamkat

Ummmm newbie question.      What does the Sobeys gc offer look like?


----------



## bababear_50

adamkat said:


> Ummmm newbie question.      What does the Sobeys gc offer look like?



Sometimes Buy $150.00 Sobeys Gift Card get 150 airmiles
Sometimes buy $100.00 Sobeys Gift Card get 100 Airmiles.
Sometimes Sobeys Urban fresh also participates and has a spend $75.00 get 75 airmiles etc.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## adamkat

bababear_50 said:


> Sometimes Buy $150.00 Sobeys Gift Card get 150 airmiles
> Sometimes buy $100.00 Sobeys Gift Card get 100 Airmiles.
> Sometimes Sobeys Urban fresh also participates and has a spend $75.00 get 75 airmiles etc.
> Hugs
> Mel



thank you!   K


----------



## bababear_50

Did a Sobeys run,,,,
5 boxes of cereal(2 for home 3 for food drive) 95 Airmiles
2 boxes Tylenol cold/flu $7.99 each 15 airmiles
5 x $4.00 each boxes--- Burritos/taco bowls and wraps spend $20.00 get 50 Airmiles (sons love these things).
Total 160 Airmiles
can't see anything at Rexall so skipping it this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

Rexall for me today - Dempsters bread on sale - $1.99, Christie crackers - 1.77, Black Diamond cheese - $4.99.  I am going to miss getting my regular food items when the go on sale  for 100 am.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys Ontario for anyone that might be wondering, the Ziploc promo buy 2 get 35 airmiles in the flyer, sandwich bags were 4x80packs $14.29 and large freezer bags 3x25packs $16.99 at my store.  So minimum spend for 35airmiles was $28+.  Monthly deal until Feb 19.  I passed.


----------



## bababear_50

*Paging hdrolfe*
Hi Mel here
I have tried using the search function but can't locate the thread I am looking for.
You mentioned that you were able to get Mickey Very Merry Christmas tickets from Airmiles personal shopper and I was wonder how many airmiles it cost you?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel

***Also does anyone know if personal shopper can get Cirque du Soleil tickets?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> *Paging hdrolfe*
> Hi Mel here
> I have tried using the search function but can't locate the thread I am looking for.
> You mentioned that you were able to get Mickey Very Merry Christmas tickets from Airmiles personal shopper and I was wonder how many airmiles it cost you?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> ***Also does anyone know if personal shopper can get Cirque du Soleil tickets?


I got MVMCP tickets for Dec. 8th,  2 adults and it was 3300AM.  I'm not 100% but I think that night the advance price was $115.

As to Cirque tickets.....I don't see why not....oh wait, that's  probably a no because the seats are assigned


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I got MVMCP tickets for Dec. 8th,  2 adults and it was 3300AM.  I'm not 100% but I think that night the advance price was $115.
> 
> As to Cirque tickets.....I don't see why not




Thank-you for taking the time to report.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just for comparison....I also got MNSSHP tickets for Aug 30th, 3 adults and those were 3825 AM


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thank-you for taking the time to report.
> Hugs
> Mel


I edited my Cirque comment...probably while you were typing.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I edited my Cirque comment...probably while you were typing.


Hi Hon
NP (No problem) thanks again.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks guys, now I'm thinking about adding Cirque du Soleil to my April trip. We have a "no park" day so this would be a perfect addition. Do I want to use the AM though?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Thanks guys, now I'm thinking about adding Cirque du Soleil to my April trip. We have a "no park" day so this would be a perfect addition. Do I want to use the AM though?


I edited my previous comment on that.   You probably can't use AM because Cirque is assigned seating.  It would be worth asking though if you have the miles.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Thanks guys, now I'm thinking about adding Cirque du Soleil to my April trip. We have a "no park" day so this would be a perfect addition. Do I want to use the AM though?



Hi
I would make a personal shopper request just to see if they can fulfill the request and yes I would book it.
https://tickets.cirquedusoleil.com/...4a6/shop/select?fac=cds&locale=en-US&skin=wdi
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

If you need to pay for tickets to Cirque try joining their club on their web page.  They often give discounts on tickets to their shows.  Worth the time to check it out.  Since this is a new show not sure if it will apply but can't hurt to check. 

https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/
https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/drawn-to-life


----------



## flower_petals

I guess the Disney World CAD discounted tickets are gone from the website (land still available).  Someone did a chat and they are not sure they will be bringing any back since the sale is over on Friday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just did some math and I'm even  more annoyed with Rexall leaving Airmiles and creating their own programme than i was when i first learned about this.

In 2019 we earned an impressive 8584 miles and that represents about 37% of our entire earnings. Once you take into account that also gave us miles from AMEX it comes in at almost 50% of our miles!!!!!!!*

*We need to completely reevaluate our shopping patterns and consider switching up our credit cards as well. I'm going to need help with the whole WestJet  Mastercard thing but it looks like it might be a worthwhile choice. Anyone willing to help the Duck figure this out or should I start a new thread??*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did some math and I'm even  more annoyed with Rexall leaving Airmiles and creating their own programme than i was when i first learned about this.
> 
> In 2019 we earned an impressive 8584 miles and that represents about 37% of our entire earnings. Once you take into account that also gave us miles from AMEX it comes in at almost 50% of our miles!!!!!!!*
> 
> *We need to completely reevaluate our shopping patterns and consider switching up our credit cards as well. I'm going to need help with the whole WestJet  Mastercard thing but it looks like it might be a worthwhile choice. Anyone willing to help the Duck figure this out or should I start a new thread??*


I'd be interested in a new thread, just to keep things in one spot.  I would love some information on that CC as well.  Not that I need _another_ one.  It would just keep the information clean, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did some math and I'm even  more annoyed with Rexall leaving Airmiles and creating their own programme than i was when i first learned about this.
> 
> In 2019 we earned an impressive 8584 miles and that represents about 37% of our entire earnings. Once you take into account that also gave us miles from AMEX it comes in at almost 50% of our miles!!!!!!!*
> 
> *We need to completely reevaluate our shopping patterns and consider switching up our credit cards as well. I'm going to need help with the whole WestJet  Mastercard thing but it looks like it might be a worthwhile choice. Anyone willing to help the Duck figure this out or should I start a new thread??*


well make sure you head over to the PCpoints thread and get info there. Great program that can get worked and get min 4% back and as much as 30-40% back on your money.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> well make sure you head over to the PCpoints thread and get info there. Great program that can get worked and get min 4% back and as much as 30-40% back on your money.


*I know it works for a  lot of you but we just don't shop at any of the PC stores enough to see the benefits. We just don't find the products we need anywhere other than Metro or Longos *


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> *Paging hdrolfe*
> Hi Mel here
> I have tried using the search function but can't locate the thread I am looking for.
> You mentioned that you were able to get Mickey Very Merry Christmas tickets from Airmiles personal shopper and I was wonder how many airmiles it cost you?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> ***Also does anyone know if personal shopper can get Cirque du Soleil tickets?



My tickets were for MNSSHP and it was 1 adult and 1 child for Aug 30 - 2500 Airmiles. Hope that helps! It was very worth it for us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*As @mort1331 points out overHERE I decided to start my own thread about the WestJet mastercard *


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Done. Great idea.  I emailed them at Rexall Corporate "contact us" rather than the website providing the new program.
> 
> Link:  https://www.rexall.ca/contact/
> 
> View attachment 469305


Thanks for the link! All done!


----------



## Gigi22

For those who spreadsheet Air Miles — what headings do you find useful?  What with the mess with the Shop the Block bonus miles, I am starting a spreadsheet to track those pesky AMs.  Just what I need, a hobby.


----------



## Gigi22

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just did some math and I'm even  more annoyed with Rexall leaving Airmiles and creating their own programme than i was when i first learned about this.
> 
> In 2019 we earned an impressive 8584 miles and that represents about 37% of our entire earnings. Once you take into account that also gave us miles from AMEX it comes in at almost 50% of our miles!!!!!!!*
> 
> *We need to completely reevaluate our shopping patterns and consider switching up our credit cards as well. I'm going to need help with the whole WestJet  Mastercard thing but it looks like it might be a worthwhile choice. Anyone willing to help the Duck figure this out or should I start a new thread??*



I strongly suspect I’m in exactly the same boat.  I am going to try to pick up as many AMs as possible from Rexall while they are still offer AMs, then it’s good-bye to them and back to PC points.  There’s a Shoppers about two blocks from me, so it’s an easy shop for me.


----------



## juniorbugman

I only shop at Rexall during big promotions so I will only miss them then.  I save up and buy my vitamins then so I guess I will have to figure out where to buy them now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey Gang I did ok this weekend as we were in Ottawa so I hit Sobeys spent $130 and got 302, our hotel was thru travel hub and the am was 290, and I got Rexall today $59 for 102 I think it was. 
Almost had more went to Shell had my 5cents off and normally pay at the pump but I knew I had to pay in store so filled rental car up and NO purse . Omg totally honest mistake but I felt like I was going to jail.. ha ha left my phone with him and ran home grabbed wallet paid but couldn’t use airmiles or coupon but was relieved to not be in jail ha ha
Hope everyone had a great weekend . 
T


----------



## bcwife76

juniorbugman said:


> I only shop at Rexall during big promotions so I will only miss them then.  I save up and buy my vitamins then so I guess I will have to figure out where to buy them now.


Same. I find Rexall terribly overpriced. I did a shop there yesterday, spend $50 or more and get 100 airmiles. I spent just over $60, got my 100 + 3 more + 10 more because I bought bandaids. And I used my RBC rewards + card, loaded an offer the day before that gets me 2x the rewards and 4% cash back as a statement credit. So yeah, I'll miss things like that ;-)


----------



## ottawamom

@Gigi22 ,

Here's a sample of my spreadsheet from this year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I thought I would add to the Cirque conversation. I asked the Personal Shopper and they said no due to assigned seating. Also, even though Costco.ca sells Cirque gift cards ($100 for $80), they cannot be used for resident shows (permanent shows like Orlando,Vegas, etc).


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the update. I just read these exclusions for personal shopper service on Airmiles

*Service Exclusions*

The following products are excluded from the Service and are not eligible as Rewards:


Products with a retail value less than $100 CDN;
Products available in the Catalogue at the time of the request;
Services (e.g. installation, renovation, automotive, consultation);
Gift Cards, Prepaid Cards, Gift Certificates, Traveller's Cheques and other cash like substitutes;
Magazine subscriptions;
Ticketed events with assigned seating;
Advanced sales products that are not yet available for sale at the time of the request;
Products NOT available online;
Custom-made product orders;
Products NOT available at online Canadian retailers and/or in Canadian dollars;
Certain categories of products, such as drugs, natural health products, alcohol, tobacco, firearms, firearms accessories or ammunition, pets, perishable items; and
Any other items that, in our discretion, are inappropriate or cannot be redeemed under the Service.

It's too bad because that would be a great use of some Airmiles. Now I'll just have to find another way to rationalize the purchase.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was too, but I came to the conclusion that $620 isn’t worth any show lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Rexall isn't doing anything to get me to shop there this week .... coupon is spend $50 get 50 AM  I'll add link later but doubt anyone actually wants it !*


----------



## alohamom

I don't know if this helps all of us lamenting the loss of Rexall from Air Miles but Rexall has put up a link for their new rewards program and if you sign up now (before Feb 13th) you get $4 worth of points/10,000

https://www.rexall.ca/loyaltyrewards


----------



## alohamom

@mort1331  I know, right! 
LOL, but I thought I would post it anyway hahahaha


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> I don't know if this helps all of us lamenting the loss of Rexall from Air Miles but Rexall has put up a link for their new rewards program and if you sign up now (before Feb 13th) you get $4 worth of points/10,000
> 
> https://www.rexall.ca/loyaltyrewards


*not gonna help make me shop there once they part ways with airmiles.  It's difficult for me to get to a store,  requires either walking close to an hour,  taking 2 buses,  hoping hubby gets home with the car in time for me to use it or shopping in Toronto and hauling everything home on either greyhound or the GO train. Giving me rrewards I can only use in their stores,  requiring the same effort on my part to get there, holds zero appeal.  I'll miss the staff at my favourite store and some of the products we've fallen in love with but I'm afraid that's it for The Duck *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the link to the LOUSY REXALL COUPON*

*I did sign up, download the app and then sign into my BeWell account and i have a bunch of offers available that don't entice me to shop. Let's see how they will add up IF i was to use them (wonder if i can earn BOTH rewards until airmiles flies away?)
Every dollar = 10 points
25,000 points = $10 
my offers right now
Spend $ 15 get 5,000 = ? math anyone??? 
Spend $5 get 1,000 points plus entry to contest
Spend $20 get 25,000 points (ok i know this means $10)
Then there's a bunch of offers similar to PC type - 200 points for every dollar of vitamins

Conclusion -- too complicated for my bird brain and not worth nearly enough!!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the link to the LOUSY REXALL COUPON*
> 
> *I did sign up, download the app and then sign into my BeWell account and i have a bunch of offers available that don't entice me to shop. Let's see how they will add up IF i was to use them (wonder if i can earn BOTH rewards until airmiles flies away?)
> Every dollar = 10 points
> 25,000 points = $10
> my offers right now
> Spend $ 15 get 5,000 = ? math anyone???
> Spend $5 get 1,000 points plus entry to contest
> Spend $20 get 25,000 points (ok i know this means $10)
> Then there's a bunch of offers similar to PC type - 200 points for every dollar of vitamins
> 
> Conclusion -- too complicated for my bird brain and not worth nearly enough!!*



i felt like pc points were really complicated at first and now i have a handle on them. 

but i agree with you...unless the spend 20$/earn 25,000 points sticks around, there’s not great value. pc points need 10,000 for 10$ off, so it sounds like the individual deals at rexall can’t compete. 

i don’t think it sounds like the worst rewards program, but as a solo store program the rewards just can’t compare with something like air miles for me. 

i do really feel for you and others who primarily collect air miles at rexall. it sucks that shoppers isn’t a good alternative for you.


----------



## bababear_50

I did a little bit of  at a Metro store on the way home from work and YEAH!!they have a Pharmacy,,,quite a few things I regularly buy at Rexall,,,so this may be something to consider once Rexall is gone from the Airmiles program. Now if the Metro within walking distance to my home got a Pharmacy that would be even better!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

*So basically 10,000 pts is worth $4. Yuck. I didn't see the app when I signed up my email. Is it just in the app store?*


----------



## erinlynn2020

appreciate this thread! just signed up for my first AM card due to the inspo


----------



## CanadianKrista

AM from DH's last business trip just posted (over 1700AM!!), and I'm officially at 102% of what I wanted to earn for our August trip.  I've already ordered 3 adult and 1 kids 7 day Disney passes, booked four flights.  I have enough in my account for 3 universal passes  (waiting for a new promo to show up) and 1 annual pass, plus blue man group tickets.  Now I will work on earning to hopefully get an AK after hours, and maybe MNSSHP as bonus items! 

Thanks so much to this group, I could not have done it without all of you!


----------



## ottawamom

Wow! That's a lot of AM spent. DS and I with Disney 5 day tickets and airfare is around 15,000AM. I had trouble hitting the purchase button. I can't imagine what you went through.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Every dollar = 10 points
> 25,000 points = $10
> my offers right now
> Spend $ 15 get 5,000 = ? math anyone???
> Spend $5 get 1,000 points plus entry to contest
> Spend $20 get 25,000 points (ok i know this means $10)
> Then there's a bunch of offers similar to PC type - 200 points for every dollar of vitamins
> 
> Conclusion -- too complicated for my bird brain and not worth nearly enough!!



It can seem complicated at first.  Most of us don't do our shopping unless there is a promo....which happens almost every weekend for at least one day on the weekend.  Sometimes I will get a personal offer of 20X the points on certain days as well.  With two jobs, I sometimes just don't have the time or energy to run to shopper's after a busy day of running around a store all day and helping customers with the furniture they bought - that's the second job.  So I often take advantage of the personal offer for 20x the points during the week.

This week I have a personal offer of 15X the points on 30.00 or more.  That's a good one too.  I have used this too.  

I keep a running list of items I need.  I watch for when the go on sale and then purchase those when they are on sale on a bonus weekend.  When they are on sale at Shopper's vs stupidstore, No Frills or walfart...I will pick getting it at Shopper's as the points are worth more to me than saving the .50 or 1.00

It does get easier the more you use the program   And we rarely have to chase down points...vs AM...and they show on your receipt and on your app right after your purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It can seem complicated at first.  Most of us don't do our shopping unless there is a promo....which happens almost every weekend for at least one day on the weekend.  Sometimes I will get a personal offer of 20X the points on certain days as well.  With two jobs, I sometimes just don't have the time or energy to run to shopper's after a busy day of running around a store all day and helping customers with the furniture they bought - that's the second job.  So I often take advantage of the personal offer for 20x the points during the week.
> 
> This week I have a personal offer of 15X the points on 30.00 or more.  That's a good one too.  I have used this too.
> 
> I keep a running list of items I need.  I watch for when the go on sale and then purchase those when they are on sale on a bonus weekend.  When they are on sale at Shopper's vs stupidstore, No Frills or walfart...I will pick getting it at Shopper's as the points are worth more to me than saving the .50 or 1.00
> 
> It does get easier the more you use the program   And we rarely have to chase down points...vs AM...and they show on your receipt and on your app right after your purchase.


*Oh yeah, i get that the program is great for most but not for us -- we don't shop at ANY of those grocery stores and shopper's has only been for scripts for years now (long before we actively used Rexall for the AM) It will require a change in my thought process and more flyer studying (i find the Shopper's one is just pointing out items they sell not necessarily just things on sale)

It has been mentioned by several people in my life that I'm pigheaded and stuck in my ways. I'll kick and scream, dig my heels in when things change and then eventually come around. *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh yeah, i get that the program is great for most but not for us -- we don't shop at ANY of those grocery stores and shopper's has only been for scripts for years now (long before we actively used Rexall for the AM) It will require a change in my thought process and more flyer studying (i find the Shopper's one is just pointing out items they sell not necessarily just things on sale)
> 
> It has been mentioned by several people in my life that I'm pigheaded and stuck in my ways. I'll kick and scream, dig my heels in when things change and then eventually come around. *


Yes but when you come to the dark side of pcpoints, you will spiral down the hole and find out it can reward more than AM, with more flexibility. WIthout having to fight for missing points 100 days after.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got this offer for a new store:


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Oh yeah, i get that the program is great for most but not for us -- we don't shop at ANY of those grocery stores and shopper's has only been for scripts for years now (long before we actively used Rexall for the AM) It will require a change in my thought process and more flyer studying (i find the Shopper's one is just pointing out items they sell not necessarily just things on sale)
> 
> It has been mentioned by several people in my life that I'm pigheaded and stuck in my ways. I'll kick and scream, dig my heels in when things change and then eventually come around. *


My favourite part of PC is the bonuses that I get weekly. They always include tomatoes, apples, bananas, Wonder bread, cookies, pop, and sometimes milk at Shoppers. These are *all* things that we use every week!


----------



## AngelDisney

Rexall had a “use 95 cash miles get 50 AM” offer back in November (Nov. 1-3). The 50 AM is still not posted yet. Does anyone have the miles posted already? Is it time to chase yet? TIA!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Debbie said:


> My favourite part of PC is the bonuses that I get weekly. They always include tomatoes, apples, bananas, Wonder bread, cookies, pop, and sometimes milk at Shoppers. These are *all* things that we use every week!



And god forbid Sobeys Blue Friday consists of fruits vegetables!


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And god forbid Sobeys Blue Friday consists of fruits vegetables!



every now and then they do...if you're okay with buying 20 pounds of apples at once!


----------



## TammyLynn33

I bit the bullet tonight and rescheduled my flights for August as they went up again today and seats appear to be selling . I was penalized $100 per ticket and paid the diff in price . Basically I repaid for my tickets all over again . For five of ya it wasn’t pretty 
So please pray for lots of Blue Fridays before June so I can try and pay for some more trip items . 
I tried to use pc optimum today and she scanned the card off my phone and  it froze her system . She moved to another cash and said she wasn’t risking it freezing again and  wouldn’t scan my card. Apparently PC might be an issue for me  lol
Off to bed.  DD has strep son was going to take her to the walk-in this am as it’s a stroke day and he  came  down with stomach flu  . 
I need a break


----------



## tinkerone

Has anyone seen a page for the Bonus Boom?  I have looked all over the AM's site and can't find it even mentioned.  There must be something.


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> Has anyone seen a page for the Bonus Boom?  I have looked all over the AM's site and can't find it even mentioned.  There must be something.



There’s a link, but it’s just a “coming soon”. Says BB starts Feb. 6/20

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Rexall had a “use 95 cash miles get 50 AM” offer back in November (Nov. 1-3). The 50 AM is still not posted yet. Does anyone have the miles posted already? Is it time to chase yet? TIA!


I had to call about them Dec 27th. I had called earlier and they said to wait so when I called the end of December I said I wanted to clean up my outstanding items. They can see it easily and should be able to tell quickly if it was posted to your account or not. (not in your case). Try online chat.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1348151
Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1348217
Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1348146
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1348153
Weekly Blue Bonus 
Quaker Granola Bars Buy 10 @2 for $5.00 get 95 Airmiles

*I'm going to pick up some drinkable Yogurt Yops 
10 Airmiles when you buy 6 on sale for $1.00 each.

Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ONHugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/home?reg=ONHugs
> Mel



I wonder if there will be another Rexall coupon for the 12th to go with the Bonus Boom offer (spend $50 get 100 AM only Feb 12). Perhaps one of the last big Rexall spends


----------



## rella's fan

Is the Shell offer of 4 fill ups of a min. of 25L with premium gas in a month for 100 bonus miles a targeted offer?  I remember getting an email but not sure if it was for my daughter's card or mine?  I did the 4 fill ups on mine and the 100 miles are not there and usually they post right away so I'm wondering if it was only for my daughter's card?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When you log into your account, it will be on the main offers page if it’s for you. I seem to think its for everyone though as I saw the ad at my local shell station.


----------



## hdrolfe

rella's fan said:


> Is the Shell offer of 4 fill ups of a min. of 25L with premium gas in a month for 100 bonus miles a targeted offer?  I remember getting an email but not sure if it was for my daughter's card or mine?  I did the 4 fill ups on mine and the 100 miles are not there and usually they post right away so I'm wondering if it was only for my daughter's card?


Were they on your receipt? 

For "regular" fuel
Get up to *50 AIR MILES® Reward Miles* each month when you fill up with 25 L or more of Bronze, Silver or Diesel Fuel.*

​1st fill-up: get 2x Miles.
2nd fill-up: get 2x Miles.
3rd fill-up: get 2x Miles.
4th fill-up: get 2x Miles.

​*Shell will top you up to a total of 50 Miles once the month is complete.*

And for premium fuels
Get up to *100 AIR MILES® Reward Miles* each month when you fill up with 25 L or more of Shell V-Power®† Premium Fuels.*

​1st fill-up: get 10x Miles.
2nd fill-up: get 10x Miles.
3rd fill-up: get 10x Miles.
4th fill-up: get 10x Miles.

​*Shell will top you up to a total of 100 Miles once the month is complete.*
 T&C
* Offer valid December 28, 2019 through to March 31, 2020 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). During each calendar month of the promotion period, get 10x the AIR MILES Reward Miles per transaction with a minimum purchase of 25 L of Shell V-Power®† NiTRO+ or Shell V-Power Diesel on your first 4 purchases. After your fourth visit, and after the month ends, get an additional 60 Bonus Miles for a total of 100 Miles, ​*OR​* get 2x the Miles per transaction with a minimum purchase of 25 L of Shell Bronze, Silver or Diesel fuel and on your first 4 purchases. After your fourth visit and after the month ends, get an additional 42 Bonus Miles for a total of 50 Miles. Maximum either 100 or 50 Miles per Collector Number per calendar month for this offer, dependent upon which grade of fuel was purchased 4 times. This excludes any Miles earned on subsequent fuel purchases during the month.​


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I wonder if there will be another Rexall coupon for the 12th to go with the Bonus Boom offer (spend $50 get 100 AM only Feb 12). Perhaps one of the last big Rexall spends


*This is a strong possibility - the 12th is a Wednesday which is when the one-day-only offers have been falling on. I'll keep an eye out for a 2nd coupon and then I'll put together a post if it pops up so we can all take advantage of them one last time!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just glanced at the Bonus Boom offers and once again, I'm fairly confident it will be a Bust for the Duck's household.

A note for any of our Newbies ... PLEASE do NOT fall into the trap of leaping onto any of the small to no cash outlay offers OR big pay-out offers because there isn't any extra incentive to do them for this *promo* Historically we've had Mega Miles pop up in the spring, 2019 it was late March - April, 2018 it was late Feb - April, 2017 it was the month of May and the total bonus for that has around 1,000-ish ,miles if you use a certain number of coupons.

Offers I'm talking about:*

*Cook It -- get 325 with first order*
*Hudson Bay convert HBC points to miles and get 30 miles*
*Create a Samsung account and get 25 miles*
*Wealth Simple open account get 400 miles*
*Hearing Life book a test get 75 miles*
*Rewarding Your Opinions sign up, complete a survey get 15 miles*

*ALL of the above offers are once & done for each card number so hold off using them till a big promo will give you more miles!*


----------



## TinkFan625

OMG !!!!!!!

Went on MDE today and found all these notices that ALL of my fastpasses were going to be cancelled.  After 1.5 hours on hold with Disney find out that my ticket which was purchased through Airmiles had been voided by Airmiles.  Whyyyyyyyyy??????????????   Husband's ticket and fastpasses are all fine.  Disney says I have to get a ticket reinstated today or they can't guarantee my fastpasses won't be because my tickets were bought through a 3rd party.

Now sitting on hold with Airmiles to find out why and to have it reinstated.  Don't need this stress with only 2 weeks before we head to the Mouse !!


----------



## marchingstar

TinkFan625 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!
> 
> Went on MDE today and found all these notices that ALL of my fastpasses were going to be cancelled.  After 1.5 hours on hold with Disney find out that my ticket which was purchased through Airmiles had been voided by Airmiles.  Whyyyyyyyyy??????????????   Husband's ticket and fastpasses are all fine.  Disney says I have to get a ticket reinstated today or they can't guarantee my fastpasses won't be because my tickets were bought through a 3rd party.
> 
> Now sitting on hold with Airmiles to find out why and to have it reinstated.  Don't need this stress with only 2 weeks before we head to the Mouse !!



sounds really stressful! I hope you get it sorted out easily


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone done this offer yet:

*Wealth Simple open account get 400 miles*


----------



## bababear_50

I like the 
Global Pets Bonus Boom offer
Donate $5.00 for homeless pets across Canada get 10 Airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone done this offer yet:
> 
> *Wealth Simple open account get 400 miles*


*No, but please read my above post about holding off on any of those once & done offers!!*


----------



## bababear_50

For some reason I thought the Shell one was 21 litres not 25 litres,,(I just did 22 Litres).....dang!! double dang.!!!

The Shell I was in today had signs up saying
1 sandwich
1 coke or 1 Dasani water
1 small bag of Old Dutch chips
Get 20 Bonus Airmiles
I am not sure if this is a new deal coming out or one I missed.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I like the
> Global Pets Bonus Boom offer
> Donate $5.00 for homeless pets across Canada get 10 Airmiles
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*Good eye Mel, I missed that one!*


----------



## Etch

rella's fan said:


> I did the 4 fill ups on mine and the 100 miles are not there and usually they post right away



Mine have not posted yet either and I did the four fill ups in January for sure.  I used "Regular" so i'm just looking for the 50 miles to post.

I'm pretty sure this one is available to everyone, not targeted, as they have posters advertising it at the stations.


----------



## ElCray

Etch said:


> Mine have not posted yet either and I did the four fill ups in January for sure.  I used "Regular" so i'm just looking for the 50 miles to post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this one is available to everyone, not targeted, as they have posters advertising it at the stations.


I think someone who completed this offer for December reported that they posted sometime into the next month - 7-10 days in... Also, I think that what we'll receive is the balance of the 50 AMs minus what we received for the fill-ups - so 42 in the case of regular gas??  Let me know if I'm misreporting!


----------



## bgula

TinkFan625 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!
> 
> Went on MDE today and found all these notices that ALL of my fastpasses were going to be cancelled.  After 1.5 hours on hold with Disney find out that my ticket which was purchased through Airmiles had been voided by Airmiles.  Whyyyyyyyyy??????????????   Husband's ticket and fastpasses are all fine.  Disney says I have to get a ticket reinstated today or they can't guarantee my fastpasses won't be because my tickets were bought through a 3rd party.
> 
> Now sitting on hold with Airmiles to find out why and to have it reinstated.  Don't need this stress with only 2 weeks before we head to the Mouse !!



I wouldn't stress.  Even if they do cancel them, your husband's are fine.  Once you get to the park, go to GS and have them match the fastpasses onto your "new" ticket.  Easy.  We've done this MANY times.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Info for Shell, monthly promo that started December 28, January *airmiles due February 28*.

"Please allow up to 4 weeks post month end for Miles to be loaded to your Collector Account. "

https://s3.amazonaws.com/emailsquareknot/SPLASHPAGES/44871_Shell_P1_Mass_Terms_E.html


----------



## Donald - my hero

TinkFan625 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!
> 
> Went on MDE today and found all these notices that ALL of my fastpasses were going to be cancelled.  After 1.5 hours on hold with Disney find out that my ticket which was purchased through Airmiles had been voided by Airmiles.  Whyyyyyyyyy??????????????   Husband's ticket and fastpasses are all fine.  Disney says I have to get a ticket reinstated today or they can't guarantee my fastpasses won't be because my tickets were bought through a 3rd party.
> 
> Now sitting on hold with Airmiles to find out why and to have it reinstated.  Don't need this stress with only 2 weeks before we head to the Mouse !!


*Just checking in on you to see if you've had a resolution to this really CRAPPY situation yet? There are a lot of us who use AM to get tickets and I'm sure we'd like to know what exactly happened -- big problem if they don't stand behind tickets they've sold to us!!!*


----------



## marchingstar

bgula said:


> I wouldn't stress.  Even if they do cancel them, your husband's are fine.  Once you get to the park, go to GS and have them match the fastpasses onto your "new" ticket.  Easy.  We've done this MANY times.



I would really not bank on this working. I think you’re lucky that it’s worked for you in the past, but the policy is that everyone needs their own fast passes. Especially if you have big ticket attractions booked, it’s very possible an employee won’t be able to make a last minute change.


----------



## bababear_50

Targeted My Sobeys Offer
Spend $15.00 on fresh produce get 15 Airmiles,,,not bad considering I rarely get airmiles for fresh produce.
Dumping the YOP yogurt off my list as it has 2 gram fat and I need 0.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

No more Air Miles Perks! Interesting. https://dcc5z7hmqmqe1.cloudfront.net/sorryPerks.html


----------



## marchingstar

yikes. a few big announcements to the program in the last little while...i hope this isn’t the start of a trend.


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> yikes. a few big announcements to the program in the last little while...i hope this isn’t the start of a trend.


I know hopefully nothing bad happens.



ElCray said:


> No more Air Miles Perks! Interesting. https://dcc5z7hmqmqe1.cloudfront.net/sorryPerks.html


Wasn't a discount on Kernels popcorn one of them?  I think I used that one a couple of times - get a large for the price of a medium or something like that?


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> No more Air Miles Perks! Interesting. https://dcc5z7hmqmqe1.cloudfront.net/sorryPerks.html



For me personally I have never used any of the Perks Offers and I think the only one they had listed for the last 1/2 year or more was a discount coupon for Birks.
Now if they don't start offering a few more Airmiles Events Exclusive like they used to I will be emailing them. Nothing much for Onyx members in a long time,,,not everyone skis or goes to spas

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Targeted My Sobeys Offer
> Spend $15.00 on fresh produce get 15 Airmiles,,,not bad considering I rarely get airmiles for fresh produce.
> Dumping the YOP yogurt off my list as it has 2 gram fat and I need 0.
> Hugs
> Mel



Me too, and I could stand to buy some fresh produce, supposed to be eating healthier after all  My son used to love YOP, I never did like to drink my yogurt.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Now if they don't start offering a few more Airmiles Events Exclusive like they used to I will be emailing them. Nothing much for Onyx members in a long time,,,not everyone skis or goes to spas


I know remember 2 summers ago they had tickets for both Canada's Wonderland and The Canadian National Exhibition.  I got both of those. and I missed them this year.


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> I know remember 2 summers ago they had tickets for both Canada's Wonderland and The Canadian National Exhibition.  I got both of those. and I missed them this year.


And also a chef’s meal in downtown Toronto with wine pairing. That’s the best perk!


----------



## TinkFan625

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just checking in on you to see if you've had a resolution to this really CRAPPY situation yet? There are a lot of us who use AM to get tickets and I'm sure we'd like to know what exactly happened -- big problem if they don't stand behind tickets they've sold to us!!!*
> 
> No resolution yet.  It has been escalated.  The woman I talked to seemed to think that sending out a replacement ticket (rush) would solve the issue.  I was like "No" that is not good enough.  By the time ticket arrives my fastpasses will be cancelled. Not only that but I leave in 7 days for our cruise before Disney and I don't think a ticket would arrive in time.
> 
> Here's hoping that I get some good news tomorrow !!


----------



## adamkat

bababear_50 said:


> Targeted My Sobeys Offer
> Spend $15.00 on fresh produce get 15 Airmiles,,,not bad considering I rarely get airmiles for fresh produce.
> Dumping the YOP yogurt off my list as it has 2 gram fat and I need 0.
> Hugs
> Mel



does anyone know if this includes the fruit and vegetable carousels??


----------



## Gigi22

ottawamom said:


> @Gigi22 ,
> 
> Here's a sample of my spreadsheet from this year.
> 
> View attachment 470551



Thanks so much for this Ottawamom!  I'm so relieved, most of my spreadsheet columns are similar to yours.


----------



## bababear_50

adamkat said:


> does anyone know if this includes the fruit and vegetable carousels??



I can confirm it worked for me this morning.

Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

@TinkFan625 Your post made me check to see if our AM tickets got cancelled also.  My FP+s are still there.  Hope they can provide you with a solution and full explanation as to why this occurred.


----------



## bababear_50

Note Re: Sobeys Quaker Granola Bars
check expiry dates listed on box
I was going to give this blue bonus a miss as all the boxes I found on the aisle shelf were March/April/May 2020.
Then I found a top of the aisle display with fresh boxes listed till next Sept, so I did pick up 10 of them.

Hugs
Mel

P.S.
I spoke with a dept head regarding selling near expired products and the reflection that gives the company.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> For





bababear_50 said:


> Note Re: Sobeys Quaker Granola Bars
> check expiry dates listed on box
> I was going to give this blue bonus a miss as all the boxes I found on the aisle shelf were March/April/May 2020.
> Then I found a top of the aisle display with fresh boxes listed till next Sept, so I did pick up 10 of them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> P.S.
> I spoke with a dept head regarding selling near expired products and the reflection that gives the company.



I always let them know if there are expired products on the shelf too. I think things happen, and with so many different products on the shelf, I don’t see it as such a poor reflection, but those products do need to get pulled!!


----------



## bgula

marchingstar said:


> I would really not bank on this working. I think you’re lucky that it’s worked for you in the past, but the policy is that everyone needs their own fast passes. Especially if you have big ticket attractions booked, it’s very possible an employee won’t be able to make a last minute change.



Not true.  We've never had a problem doing this over the years (last time was at Christmas), even with big attractions such as FOP and SD.  The only thing you may have to do is have FP's matched at the park they're in (i.e.  MK GS can't match SD at HS).  It's usually just for the big ticket rides.  Everything else can be done at GS.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> I always let them know if there are expired products on the shelf too. I think things happen, and with so many different products on the shelf, I don’t see it as such a poor reflection, but those products do need to get pulled!!



Ok I partly agree but maybe the other side of me thinks ,,Sobeys is selling off almost expired products in bulk (buy 10) and doing it by offering Airmiles,,now I am probably just being a cynical old goat here,,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Did my spend $200 at AM stores with BMO MC, get 200 AM's this morning.  A quick stop at Metro for a $50 toys r us gc and a $150 net flex gc.  Needed something to add to a baby gift and I also now have Netflex paid for the next year which I like.  
Done and done!


----------



## flower_petals

$200 bmo offer ( Ringfit adventure - Nintendo exercise game, that I put off waiting to buy for an airmiles offer at Staples), $50 Metro gc, and I'll be spending $50 at Rexall on Wed.

I also want to do the bmo indigo spend.  I'm hoping  a $50gc should work for that.   Then that's it.


----------



## marchingstar

bgula said:


> Not true.  We've never had a problem doing this over the years (last time was at Christmas), even with big attractions such as FOP and SD.  The only thing you may have to do is have FP's matched at the park they're in (i.e.  MK GS can't match SD at HS).  It's usually just for the big ticket rides.  Everything else can be done at GS.



I feel like I must be misunderstanding. Why do you have to do this so often?


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Note Re: Sobeys Quaker Granola Bars
> check expiry dates listed on box
> I was going to give this blue bonus a miss as all the boxes I found on the aisle shelf were March/April/May 2020.
> Then I found a top of the aisle display with fresh boxes listed till next Sept, so I did pick up 10 of them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> P.S.
> I spoke with a dept head regarding selling near expired products and the reflection that gives the company.



I have noticed that before on a Blue Friday at my Safeway. A couple of the flavors were almost expired so I made sure to not buy those ones. 
Planning to do this promo this weekend. My shops at Safeway are usually around $100 so I’m going to add a $100 gift card to also get the BMO MasterCard Bonus Boom spend $200 get 200 AM done as well.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> I have noticed that before on a Blue Friday at my Safeway. A couple of the flavors were almost expired so I made sure to not buy those ones.
> Planning to do this promo this weekend. My shops at Safeway are usually around $100 so I’m going to add a $100 gift card to also get the BMO MasterCard Bonus Boom spend $200 get 200 AM done as well.



That's a great idea,,,
I decided to go back and get 6 x$25 Shell Gift cards and 2 x $25 McDonald's Gift cards.
That was an easy Bonus Boom for 200 Airmiles,,,other than the Global Pet one I am not sure I'll be doing any of the other Bonus Boom coupons.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, the Rexall flyer isn't making me want to head out and shop this week! Hardly any AM offers on individual products and unless there's a double-dipping one day only coupon to combine with the Bonus Bust -- uhm boom, i don't think I'll be going. $50 will be hard for me to reach since i stocked up on everything before we went to see THE Duck.

Rexall ON Flyer
Rexall Western Flyer*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, the Rexall flyer isn't making me want to head out and shop this week! Hardly any AM offers on individual products and unless there's a double-dipping one day only coupon to combine with the Bonus Bust -- uhm boom, i don't think I'll be going. $50 will be hard for me to reach since i stocked up on everything before we went to see THE Duck.
> 
> Rexall ON Flyer
> Rexall Western Flyer*



I think you'll be able to get a $10 receipt coupon with it which makes the deal a little better. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Note Re: Sobeys Quaker Granola Bars
> check expiry dates listed on box
> I was going to give this blue bonus a miss as all the boxes I found on the aisle shelf were March/April/May 2020.
> Then I found a top of the aisle display with fresh boxes listed till next Sept, so I did pick up 10 of them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> P.S.
> I spoke with a dept head regarding selling near expired products and the reflection that gives the company.


It’s not an expiry date, it’s a suggested sell by date.    Usually a store will pull those items approx 7-14 days prior and sell them at cost or below.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> It’s not an expiry date, it’s a suggested sell by date.    Usually a store will pull those items approx 7-14 days prior and sell them at cost or below.


Good to know.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I tried using the Travel Hub to book a reservation today BUT it was cheaper to reserve via the hotels website. ($95.00)Hmmmm. Not worth the 200 Airmiles when using Travel Hub.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I found that also when I've looked to see if the Travel Hub could match what I could get from the hotels (I was looking for) website directly. But I keep looking because I will take whichever gives me the better deal.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I tried using the Travel Hub to book a reservation today BUT it was cheaper to reserve via the hotels website. ($95.00)Hmmmm. Not worth the 200 Airmiles when using Travel Hub.
> Hugs
> Mel


I was looking last night at hotels for two weekends that my DD needs.  I found one that was only $4/night more than the hotel website and it had 525 AM attached.


----------



## bgula

marchingstar said:


> I feel like I must be misunderstanding. Why do you have to do this so often?



We generally have AP's for our family, but renewal dates can vary, or sometimes we may not all have a valid AP, or we have friends or family that are joining us for a few days.  We make FP reservations with those tickets that are active, and then have GS match them when we get there for any tickets that are not activated until that time.
For example, we had let our AP's lapse this past year, so my wife and I got new ones this past summer.  Our 1 son's AP expired in September.  We chose not to renew at that time, but got a new AP in December when we went back.  I made FP's for the 2 of us and then had GS match those FP's when we got the new AP.  Previous Xmas my wife's brother came with their family for 1 day to MK.  We had already done FP's for that day.  A few days before we bought them 1 day passes and GS matched the FP's we had to their tickets for that day.  These are just a couple of times that we've done this.  GS has never given us any grief nor said anything about us doing this - they are actually quite happy to do it and usually apologize that they can't get some of the FP's matched (we usually do everything at MK) and that we'd have to match them at the other parks (only for the popular rides like FoP and SD).
Hope this explains.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am likely getting the Shell premium AMs for the month


----------



## ElCray

cari12 said:


> I have noticed that before on a Blue Friday at my Safeway. A couple of the flavors were almost expired so I made sure to not buy those ones.
> Planning to do this promo this weekend. My shops at Safeway are usually around $100 so I’m going to add a $100 gift card to also get the BMO MasterCard Bonus Boom spend $200 get 200 AM done as well.


I got caught on this one time with Miracle Whip which expired the same month I bought it on Blue Friday. Lesson learned.


----------



## Silvermist999

Always check the best before dates on everything.  They want to sell the old stuff first obviously.  I usually reach to the back of the display shelf  to grab what I want to buy, you will notice those are the newer stock with later expiry dates, always!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> *Always check the best before dates on everything.*  They want to sell the old stuff first obviously.  I usually reach to the back of the display shelf  to grab what I want to buy, you will notice those are the newer stock with later expiry dates, always!


This is a lesson I have had to teach DH...…..over and over and over


----------



## juniorbugman

Silvermist999 said:


> Always check the best before dates on everything. They want to sell the old stuff first obviously. I usually reach to the back of the display shelf to grab what I want to buy, you will notice those are the newer stock with later expiry dates, always!


I do this with the Natrel Milk at Sobey's.  I have found milk that was going to expire in a day or 2 or even had expired on the shelves.  Now I always try and grab from the bag of the racks.  Nobody can drink 4 litres of milk in a day or 2.  I have even trained my family the same way.  My nephew even knows to tip the bag and check the corners for leaky bags.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ALWAYS pull product from the back!!!!  It doesn't matter what you are picking.  When buying fresh produce...ALways stretch to reach what is higher up, closer to the back of the display.  The oldest is ALWAYS within easy reach because most people will only pick what is right in front of them.  When Buying bread.....always take from the bottom of the display racks as well.   People always look at me oddly when I'm picking product off of store shelves lol


----------



## TinkFan625

TinkFan625 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!
> 
> Went on MDE today and found all these notices that ALL of my fastpasses were going to be cancelled.  After 1.5 hours on hold with Disney find out that my ticket which was purchased through Airmiles had been voided by Airmiles.  Whyyyyyyyyy??????????????   Husband's ticket and fastpasses are all fine.  Disney says I have to get a ticket reinstated today or they can't guarantee my fastpasses won't be because my tickets were bought through a 3rd party.
> 
> Now sitting on hold with Airmiles to find out why and to have it reinstated.  Don't need this stress with only 2 weeks before we head to the Mouse !!




Issue has been resolved !!! 

Apparently there was a coding error in the background (ticket had been reassigned to another name and then voided).   Airmiles was really good and helpful and were in communication with Disney to resolve the issue. Have to check in with Guest Services at Disney and they will issue and new ticket and then match my fastpasses to my husband's if necessary. Phew let's hope it all works once we get down there. 

Thanks for all the


----------



## tinkerone

Here's something  I found hard to believe  Yesterday I ordered from Children's Place, the spend $35 get 20 bonus AM's.  Confirmation came through at 10:37 AM and I had placed the order about 5 minutes before.  Today, at 11:52 AM I received the email that it has shipped.  Sounds about right.  Then I get another email at 1:36 PM  saying it has been delivered.  WHAT!  Shipped and delivered in less than 2 hours?  How? 
I took a stroll up to the mail box, very brave because its a blizzard out there, and low and behold, there is my package!  Ordered yesterday, shipped and delivered today!  Good job Children's Place, good job!
Also, the airmiles were posted to my account this morning.  Anyone else impressed??


----------



## spiffgirl101

tinkerone said:


> Here's something  I found hard to believe  Yesterday I ordered from Children's Place, the spend $35 get 20 bonus AM's.  Confirmation came through at 10:37 AM and I had placed the order about 5 minutes before.  Today, at 11:52 AM I received the email that it has shipped.  Sounds about right.  Then I get another email at 1:36 PM  saying it has been delivered.  WHAT!  Shipped and delivered in less than 2 hours?  How?
> I took a stroll up to the mail box, very brave because its a blizzard out there, and low and behold, there is my package!  Ordered yesterday, shipped and delivered today!  Good job Children's Place, good job!
> Also, the airmiles were posted to my account this morning.  Anyone else impressed??


That's awesome! The fastest turn around I have had is 3 days, but all the mail gets routed through Winnipeg before hitting my city. I like the Children's Place for their service. Their clothes are a pretty good quality as well


----------



## TammyLynn33

Not airmiles related but I ordered my litye
Guy a mattress from
Costco


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles site is providing a direct link for the Global Pet Foods Bonus Boom
You can do it online.
https://globalpetfoods.com/show-us-your-heart-2020/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

This isn't really airmiles connected - but wanted to share.

I had 2-7day flex CAD resident tickets  (from AM)  I just called Disney and modified them to 2- 7 day CAD tickets with park hopper +.    I asked that the flex option be taken off because my resort is booked and I know my dates.  So after they did that she said I had $125 credit!   But she couldn't do anything with that money ( like put it on a gc or anything),  so because I needed one more ticket - she let me buy it using the leftover credit.   I really wanted to wait and use AM for that last ticket, but with the sale ending today and the credit - I had to do it.

I was going to buy waterpark tickets separately, so this save a me $210 + $135 ( US) on the other ticket.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@flower_petals that's awesome! I never thought of doing that as we have our dates solidified as well.


----------



## CanadianKrista

That's great, @flower_petals!  I got mine upgraded last week as well - I'd mentioned she could take the flex off if it helped upgrade, but I didn't specifically tell the CM to do it - I ended up paying for my upgrade and still having flex tickets.  I was just happy to be able to upgrade, but I would have been even happier if it was free!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another weekend of not shopping for air miles. I will do the BMO bonus boom and get $200 sobeys gift cards next week and use them over the next month or so at the new store I got bonus offers for.

Until then, I am off to Shoppers and Superstore! I really wonder if air miles even has any idea that their program is losing steam to others...unless they don’t care lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> This isn't really airmiles connected - but wanted to share.
> 
> I had 2-7day flex CAD resident tickets  (from AM)  I just called Disney and modified them to 2- 7 day CAD tickets with park hopper +.    I asked that the flex option be taken off because my resort is booked and I know my dates.  So after they did that she said I had $125 credit!   But she couldn't do anything with that money ( like put it on a gc or anything),  so because I needed one more ticket - she let me buy it using the leftover credit.   I really wanted to wait and use AM for that last ticket, but with the sale ending today and the credit - I had to do it.
> 
> I was going to buy waterpark tickets separately, so this save a me $210 + $135 ( US) on the other ticket.



That's awesome.  It seems that we have seen quite a few examples posted over the last 6 months or so of Disney bending their traditional rules in regards to ticket upgrades.  I hope it continues.


----------



## ottawamom

flower_petals said:


> This isn't really airmiles connected - but wanted to share.
> 
> I had 2-7day flex CAD resident tickets  (from AM)  I just called Disney and modified them to 2- 7 day CAD tickets with park hopper +.    I asked that the flex option be taken off because my resort is booked and I know my dates.  So after they did that she said I had $125 credit!   But she couldn't do anything with that money ( like put it on a gc or anything),  so because I needed one more ticket - she let me buy it using the leftover credit.   I really wanted to wait and use AM for that last ticket, but with the sale ending today and the credit - I had to do it.
> 
> I was going to buy waterpark tickets separately, so this save a me $210 + $135 ( US) on the other ticket.



I wonder if they would let me modify the flex option to park hoppers today. I'm not cancelling the ticket just changing one of the non-discounted options. Any thoughts?


----------



## bababear_50

Yes,,Murphy has left the building!!!!
I booked a new trip for Disney for Next Dec ,,so happy!!!

And my son was able to sell my Oct 15 expiring Universal ticket I got from Airmiles,
for $185.00,,so happy someone is going to get to use it and that I got some money for it too.

Time to make a big pot of tea and celebrate!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if they would let me modify the flex option to park hoppers today. I'm not cancelling the ticket just changing one of the non-discounted options. Any thoughts?



I say it never hurts to ask!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if they would let me modify the flex option to park hoppers today. I'm not cancelling the ticket just changing one of the non-discounted options. Any thoughts?


I agree with Mel, never hurts to ask!


----------



## spiffgirl101

Mel, that's great that are booked again! And good news on the resale of your other tickets!

Well, this month won't be a big airmiles earner for me. I did a Sobeys shop and with my loaded offers managed to get 81 miles for a $100 spend, but I was also buying stuff that didn't earn miles.

I won't be driving much this month because of our trip to Orlando, so my bonus 50 miles at Shell won't happen. I did get a Shell Go+ offer for Feb 12, 1 airmiles for every litre of gas, plus 1 airmile for every $1 spent in store. I should be able to do that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if they would let me modify the flex option to park hoppers today. I'm not cancelling the ticket just changing one of the non-discounted options. Any thoughts?





bababear_50 said:


> I say it never hurts to ask!!
> Hugs
> Mel





spiffgirl101 said:


> I agree with Mel, never hurts to ask!


*Add me to the list of ASK away!*

*Try this number - i had great luck when trying to sort out hubby's ticket from our disastrous travel agent meddling. They weren't able to actually DO anything due to the circumstances surrounding the ticket but the CM i spoke with was able to see everything on my account and sure tried a lot of things to help!*

*Existing Tickets
(407) 566-4985*


----------



## bababear_50

spiffgirl101 said:


> Mel, that's great that are booked again! And good news on the resale of your other tickets!
> 
> Well, this month won't be a big airmiles earner for me. I did a Sobeys shop and with my loaded offers managed to get 81 miles for a $100 spend, but I was also buying stuff that didn't earn miles.
> 
> I won't be driving much this month because of our trip to Orlando, so my bonus 50 miles at Shell won't happen. I did get a Shell Go+ offer for Feb 12, 1 airmiles for every litre of gas, plus 1 airmile for every $1 spent in store. I should be able to do that.



Hi Hon
Thanks,,,it is a great feeling to have something to look forward to. 
Disney did refund my one Villains after hours ticket which was very kind of them since it was a 
Non refundable/non transferable ticket. All my other ticket are safe as they were bought years ago and don't expire.

I am in the same boat with Airmiles right now.....slowly moving along...I sure do miss my double dipping Rexall days.

Yeah the Feb. 12 at Shell looks good for me ,,not for gas but maybe an in store purchase. I should be able to get a few Airmiles,,,I looked up the Shell terms and conditions and unfortunately no gift cards allowed, Ahhhh dang! 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

ottawamom said:


> I wonder if they would let me modify the flex option to park hoppers today. I'm not cancelling the ticket just changing one of the non-discounted options. Any thoughts?


Can't hurt to try!  Especially since it's a non-discounted one.  The sale ending won't really affect pricing.  It's just more of a swap.


----------



## mort1331

flower_petals said:


> Can't hurt to try!  Especially since it's a non-discounted one.  The sale ending won't really affect pricing.  It's just more of a swap.


Count me in on trying. Just seeing this now so will call tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

4th week in a row I’ve got the 110/$115 from Sobeys.  I went today and first went to customer service to buy a $200 gift card for the Bonus Boom offer...I wanted  to keep things separate so that I didn’t mess up.  Well the cashier had the Blue Jay cards and I got the 110 miles on that purchase.


----------



## mort1331

Darn missed it  by one day..cant change them...good job on those that did.


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry to hear that mort. I've been going back and forth with myself all day trying to decide if we would really use the park hoppers. I've been trying to tour these last few trips without them (as Airmiles doesn't offer hoppers). The only day I think we would use it would be our last day. It would have been nice to be able to do one or two rides in a different park.

I was going to call tomorrow and see but I wasn't really holding out much hope given that the sale was over. When I calculated what it would mean if they assigned a value to the CDN flex tickets and I then purchase a hopper, it would have been an extra $93 ish before tax to add the hoppers. Not worth it for 1 park day.

I will have to file this away as a possibility for next time. Congrats to those who managed it.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Yes,,Murphy has left the building!!!!
> I booked a new trip for Disney for Next Dec ,,so happy!!!
> 
> And my son was able to sell my Oct 15 expiring Universal ticket I got from Airmiles,
> for $185.00,,so happy someone is going to get to use it and that I got some money for it too.
> 
> Time to make a big pot of tea and celebrate!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Yay! This is exciting news!! I am going next December too, Dec. 19-29. Waiting for Airmiles to open up the return flight from MCO tomorrow. Then everything is done except for ADRs and FPs.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> Yay! This is exciting news!! I am going next December too, Dec. 19-29. Waiting for Airmiles to open up the return flight from MCO tomorrow. Then everything is done except for ADRs and FPs.



And MVMCP tickets?


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And MVMCP tickets?


Thanks for reminding! Yes, yes, if they offer it on Dec. 20, last Sunday before Christmas like this year. I would probably buy tickets directly from Disney rather than using Airmiles. Just got my return flights using AM. I think the best use of AM is on getting flights and I need to build my AM for our trip to Shanghai.


----------



## AngelDisney

Sorry about missing the chance to add park hopper! Is it a thing to worry about missing anything out after a sale? My dates of travel are set in stone with DVC and flight booking done. But still I have been thinking if I should get the flex date tickets instead in the past two days . 
I have always got park hoppers since the first time DD and I went on our own in 2010. We had unused non-expired hopper tickets from a previous trip so I bought extra tickets with no park hopper in order to save money. I planned our days to visit all the parks, some more than once with park hopper. We stayed at Coronado Springs on that trip. On our last day without park hopper, DD saw the Tower of Terror on the bus enroute to another park. She asked if she could go on Tower of Terror again as that’s her most favourite ride. It broke my heart to tell her no because we didn’t have park hopper and we still had another park to visit. We didn’t know we would be visiting again in 2011 at that time. I thought it was our last time visiting WDW, and we must follow our plan. Who knew we would get hooked! Luckily, it’s always just DD and I going on Disney trips so getting park hopper doesn’t cost an arm for us, but I can imagine how it adds up for a bigger family. To me, it gives us flexibility now to hop to Epcot for a lunch before going back to the hotel for a rest especially in the summer heat.
No AM hunting this weekend for me! Maybe trying to hit Rexall for 200 AM Beautiful Thursday. I saw some bath comb gift sets on sale in one Rexall store last week. Thinking of stocking up for donating to school prom as prizes.


----------



## damo

All these people talking about Disney changing their tickets....were these base Canadian Promo tickets that you got from Air Miles?

I tried several times to do that and was told emphatically no over the phone and then given a crazy price to do it in the parks.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I did the bonus boom yesterday between foodland shell and rexall . Bonus 50 for three boxes of Cheerios used BMO mastercard there for gas and did the 50 at rexall plus the difference between the 200 and what I spent on a Disney gift card as just needed to hit threshold . 
it is getting harder and harder


----------



## momof2gr8kids

damo said:


> All these people talking about Disney changing their tickets....were these base Canadian Promo tickets that you got from Air Miles?
> 
> I tried several times to do that and was told emphatically no over the phone and then given a crazy price to do it in the parks.


Reading a few posts back it looks like it was the AM Canadian Promo tickets.
People have been told for years that you can't upgrade 3rd party tickets until you're at Disney at Guest Services.
Very disappointed I didn't see this earlier.  I would definately have added the park hoppers and Water Park feature.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> All these people talking about Disney changing their tickets....were these base Canadian Promo tickets that you got from Air Miles?
> 
> I tried several times to do that and was told emphatically no over the phone and then given a crazy price to do it in the parks.





momof2gr8kids said:


> Reading a few posts back it looks like it was the AM Canadian Promo tickets.
> People have been told for years that you can't upgrade 3rd party tickets until you're at Disney at Guest Services.
> Very disappointed I didn't see this earlier.  I would definately have added the park hoppers and Water Park feature.


So what the change is, or was that I missed out, the new tickets were the new flex date tickets. These came out when Disney started dynamic pricing with different pricing for different days. But as some were lucky, and smarter than me, to have confirmed dates, call Disney and change those tickets and then apply the credit towards either hoppers, or water parks.
I give credit to all those who did, and the saying always is, if you dont ask you wont know the right answer.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> All these people talking about Disney changing their tickets....were these base Canadian Promo tickets that you got from Air Miles?
> 
> I tried several times to do that and was told emphatically no over the phone and then given a crazy price to do it in the parks.


Ditto what mort said. I'm kicking myself because I usually do a quick scan of recent posts before heading to bed. I was caught up with a show on tv and didn't do that. Saturday morning, it was too late.   It may well have been that the OP got a little extra pixie dust sprinkled her way. Unfortunately with the offer over there is no way of knowing if this would have worked for others. We'll just have to try next time.


----------



## Raimiette

mort1331 said:


> So what the change is, or was that I missed out, the new tickets were the new flex date tickets. These came out when Disney started dynamic pricing with different pricing for different days. But as some were lucky, and smarter than me, to have confirmed dates, call Disney and change those tickets and then apply the credit towards either hoppers, or water parks.
> I give credit to all those who did, and the saying always is, if you dont ask you wont know the right answer.



Just fyi, this doesn't work for everyone. It looks like this may have just been a nice CSR (1 time pixie dust type thing). 

I can tell you that I tried this myself (CDN airmiles flex ticket, last year in December) I got just one to try (was advised here it probably wouldn't work) and called in 4 times speaking to different CSRs (I thought I might be able to find someone who would bend the rules lol) and was told in no uncertain terms with each of them that it couldn't be done unless I lost the discount entirely. 

I ended up giving that flex ticket to a friend and purchasing 2 date specific park hopper tickets from the personal shopper. It was about 3500 more airmiles. I'm going to be so upset if they've changed the rules and I wasted those.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Now that I think about it, amending them would cost me more money for something I don't really need this trip.  We are not planning on water parks, nor are we hopping. The tickets are still free for us.


----------



## AngelDisney

I bought my PH tickets from Disney, not using miles. I thought upgrades have to be done in person.


----------



## ottawamom

I thought so too. It's been a great time dreaming of the possibilities (through this discussion). Oh well back to reality and park planning.


----------



## damo

momof2gr8kids said:


> Reading a few posts back it looks like it was the AM Canadian Promo tickets.
> People have been told for years that you can't upgrade 3rd party tickets until you're at Disney at Guest Services.
> Very disappointed I didn't see this earlier.  I would definately have added the park hoppers and Water Park feature.



I had those tickets and was told repeatedly in December that I couldn't do it without a big up-charge, so I think the person who was able to, got some pixie dust.  Over the phone, I was told that they could not do anything because the tickets were from Air Miles. If I had bought them from Disney, it wouldn't have been a problem. In person, I was told that because it was just an online offer, they couldn't do anything.

So unless something changed between December and now, I think there was a lot of pixie dust involved.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone know how much the Red Bull 4 pkg drink at Shell is,,the one where you get $25 Airmiles(Bonus Boom)?
Can I double dip on Feb 12--1 airmile for every $1.00 spent?

Thanks Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> I had those tickets and was told repeatedly in December that I couldn't do it without a big up-charge, so I think the person who was able to, got some pixie dust.  Over the phone, I was told that they could not do anything because the tickets were from Air Miles. If I had bought them from Disney, it wouldn't have been a problem. In person, I was told that because it was just an online offer, they couldn't do anything.
> 
> So unless something changed between December and now, I think there was a lot of pixie dust involved.



I upgraded AM Flex tickets last May and couldn't get the full value of the ticket (Disney considered them deep discounted and not full value) while someone reported upgrading the same tickets in November and getting their full value.  IMHO, "Pixie dust" is really "inconsistent service".  I do see more posts with Disney being flexible with tickets though so perhaps they are being a little more flexible, especially if you are going to pay more $$$ in the end.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Didn't see the current Rexall survey coupon on here so did the survey and am posting link (I'm planning to use it Wednesday with Bonus Boom hopefully):

https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_5Coupons_2020_BW_ExMar24.pdf


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone know how much the Red Bull 4 pkg drink at Shell is,,the one where you get $25 Airmiles(Bonus Boom)?
> Can I double dip on Feb 12--1 airmile for every $1.00 spent?
> 
> Thanks Mel


Not exactly but what I can tell you is a single is $2.99.  Being that it is Shell and a small store I doubt they are a great value but who knows, they could very well be.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Not exactly but what I can tell you is a single is $2.99.  Being that it is Shell and a small store I doubt they are a great value but who knows, they could very well be.



Thanks I'll check on Wednesday when I do my Shell run.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I was out of 0 percent fat milk and ran over to Sobeys to get some.
They have their General Mills cereal on sale,,,,buy 3 boxes get each box for $3.33.
So buy 3x $3.33 =$9.99,, get 50 bonus airmiles
My school's breakfast club had it's funding cut this year so I picked up a bunch of cereal= 300 Airmiles.
Staff have been trying to supplement it and keep it going.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Didn't see the current Rexall survey coupon on here so did the survey and am posting link (I'm planning to use it Wednesday with Bonus Boom hopefully):
> 
> https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_5Coupons_2020_BW_ExMar24.pdf


*tHANKS! i updated the link in the first post -- was a tad difficult to do from my bed in Disney (best place to do anything, doncha know  )  *


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> I was out of 0 percent fat milk and ran over to Sobeys to get some.
> They have their General Mills cereal on sale,,,,buy 3 boxes get each box for $3.33.
> So buy 3x $3.33 =$9.99,, get 50 bonus airmiles
> My school's breakfast club had it's funding cut this year so I picked up a bunch of cereal= 300 Airmiles.
> Staff have been trying to supplement it and keep it going.
> View attachment 472395
> Hugs
> Mel



You are a good person and are appreciated


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> You are a good person and are appreciated


Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## flower_petals

damo said:


> All these people talking about Disney changing their tickets....were these base Canadian Promo tickets that you got from Air Miles?
> 
> I tried several times to do that and was told emphatically no over the phone and then given a crazy price to do it in the parks.


Yes. The base Cad flex tickets.  The cast member was really great, she put me on hold to figure out how to change them, came back and did it.  She linked them to mde while I was on the phone.  Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I was out of 0 percent fat milk and ran over to Sobeys to get some.
> They have their General Mills cereal on sale,,,,buy 3 boxes get each box for $3.33.
> So buy 3x $3.33 =$9.99,, get 50 bonus airmiles
> My school's breakfast club had it's funding cut this year so I picked up a bunch of cereal= 300 Airmiles.
> Staff have been trying to supplement it and keep it going.
> View attachment 472395
> Hugs
> Mel


Thank you very much Mel. We all benefit when people step up and do things like that for children  .


----------



## slusher

Days In the Sun said:


> Didn't see the current Rexall survey coupon on here so did the survey and am posting link (I'm planning to use it Wednesday with Bonus Boom hopefully):
> 
> https://www.rexall.ca/assets/downloads/TellRexall_5Coupons_2020_BW_ExMar24.pdf



The survey coupon should be disappearing shortly as Rexall is getting out of the Airmiles program.


----------



## damo

flower_petals said:


> Yes. The base Cad flex tickets.  The cast member was really great, she put me on hold to figure out how to change them, came back and did it.  She linked them to mde while I was on the phone.  Maybe I got lucky.



Well, I guess there is a lesson here to just keep calling until you get someone willing to fix things!!!!


----------



## Days In the Sun

slusher said:


> The survey coupon should be disappearing shortly as Rexall is getting out of the Airmiles program.



I think the survey coupon may or may not stay as it isn't related to Airmiles but since they are revamping I agree, it may go too.  Either way I will be disappearing.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So sad that this thread is quiet now.  It used to be booming all day every day with collectors excited about deals they uncovered! *sigh* It's a sign of the times, I guess.


----------



## ottawamom

All we need is a good promotion to get us back up and roaring.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a FYI
The Wednesday Rexall Bonus Boom requires a copy of the coupon to be scanned. You might be able to bring it up on your phone for scanning but I am printing mine.
The exact same coupon is available on the Airmiles site so no double dipping ,,dang!
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/homeHugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The Bonus Boom coupon can likely be stacked with the $10 off receipt coupon. In a weird way that will double your earning power if you take that savings (next shop) and put it aside.


----------



## Donald - my hero

slusher said:


> The survey coupon should be disappearing shortly as Rexall is getting out of the Airmiles program.





Days In the Sun said:


> I think the survey coupon may or may not stay as it isn't related to Airmiles but since they are revamping I agree, it may go too.  Either way I will be disappearing.


*I highly doubt that the survey coupon will disappear, it has nothing to do with Airmiles. We've shopped @ Rexall since before they joined airmiles and that survey was always at the bottom of the receipt. Lots of businesses use this type of feedback collection to see how they're doing with customer service and if they don't offer some type of incentive people rarely complete them! I used to diligently complete the one for Petro Can when it gave us an extra 200 points but once it switched to just an entry into a contest i stopped doing it! *

*I don't know if it will go away once the Bewell programme launches but it's possible. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So sad that this thread is quiet now.  It used to be booming all day every day with collectors excited about deals they uncovered! *sigh* It's a sign of the times, I guess.





ottawamom said:


> All we need is a good promotion to get us back up and roaring.




*I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>*

*I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*

*Fish -- which i really don't care for*
*Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
*Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
*Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
*Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *

*OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!

I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Opinions please!!!   I have to book hotels for two weekends... Feb28th and March 13th.  The rates on the AM travel Hub are acceptable....the first weekend it's only $4/night more than direct from the hotel with 500+ AM.  The second weekend the rate is the same as the hotel with 240 AM.  The second one I could book on DD's AM account and get an additional 300 miles.

So my question is this.....do I book now or do I wait for a few days to see if AM announces Mega Miles???


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> The Wednesday Rexall Bonus Boom requires a copy of the coupon to be scanned. You might be able to bring it up on your phone for scanning but I am printing mine.
> The exact same coupon is available on the Airmiles site so no double dipping ,,dang!
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/homeHugs
> Mel





ottawamom said:


> The Bonus Boom coupon can likely be stacked with the $10 off receipt coupon. In a weird way that will double your earning power if you take that savings (next shop) and put it aside.


*We won't know until tomorrow if it will be a double-dipping coupon or not. The 2nd one always comes directly from Rexall. I'll be checking to see if I can use BOTH my AM card and their new reward programme -- it's not officially launched yet but i do have a bunch of offers that i could use. 
I'll keep my eyes open for the possible Rexall coupon and if it pops up I'll make what will probably be the last one-day-only post to help everyone max out the miles!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>*
> 
> *I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
> I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*
> 
> *Fish -- which i really don't care for*
> *Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
> *Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
> *Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
> *Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *
> 
> *OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!
> 
> I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*


Always look on the bright side. If you come over to the PCboard, they usually have multi deals on baby formula once a month...yum yum 
But serious now, all the best to you , and hope you can find out the cause and get back to regular eating.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Opinions please!!!   I have to book hotels for two weekends... Feb28th and March 13th.  The rates on the AM travel Hub are acceptable....the first weekend it's only $4/night more than direct from the hotel with 500+ AM.  The second weekend the rate is the same as the hotel with 240 AM.  The second one I could book on DD's AM account and get an additional 300 miles.
> 
> So my question is this.....do I book now or do I wait for a few days to see if AM announces Mega Miles???


*I wouldn't wait for MM to possibly pop up *in time* It never starts before StB posts and if it did I'd be worrying that I would miss out on the rooms i wanted
here's the historical data for that promo*

*2019 - March 21 - April 25*
*2018 - late Feb - April*
*2017 it was the month of May  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Always look on the bright side. If you come over to the PCboard, they usually have multi deals on baby formula once a month...yum yum
> But serious now, all the best to you , and hope you can find out the cause and get back to regular eating.


*When i was huddled up on the couch in my new Mickey Snuggie (YES i found a Mickey plush blanket with SLEEVES on the day we had the falling iguana warning!!) moaning and wanting to crawl into a hole somewhere I noticed the potential of a double-dip coming up on Wednesday and searched to see if i can earn AM on formula at Rexall. Answer is YES! Hubby chuckled and told me I have to earn 8,000 miles at Rexall before April 30th, better get hustling on that!
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>*
> 
> *I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
> I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*
> 
> *Fish -- which i really don't care for*
> *Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
> *Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
> *Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
> *Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *
> 
> *OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!
> 
> I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*


Oh My.....that's rough.  So sorry you have to deal with that.  I'll join you on the fish....I keep trying but just don't like it.  I hope it goes smoothly and you get to the end goal as quickly as possible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wouldn't wait for MM to possibly pop up *in time* It never starts before StB posts and if it did I'd be worrying that I would miss out on the rooms i wanted
> here's the historical data for that promo*
> 
> *2019 - March 21 - April 25*
> *2018 - late Feb - April*
> *2017 it was the month of May  *


Thanks.  I really don't have much time to get this booked.   BTW....the March weekend is in Guelph.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>*
> 
> *I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
> I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*
> 
> *Fish -- which i really don't care for*
> *Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
> *Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
> *Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
> *Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *
> 
> *OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!
> 
> I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*



Sending you so many hugs, Jacqueline! It sounds like you're going through some really rough times.

The first thing that your post popped into my mind is that there's typically a fair amount of corn products in baby formula. If you need to avoid corn in glucose, could it also be the cause of your current problems?


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Opinions please!!!   I have to book hotels for two weekends... Feb28th and March 13th.  The rates on the AM travel Hub are acceptable....the first weekend it's only $4/night more than direct from the hotel with 500+ AM.  The second weekend the rate is the same as the hotel with 240 AM.  The second one I could book on DD's AM account and get an additional 300 miles.
> 
> So my question is this.....do I book now or do I wait for a few days to see if AM announces Mega Miles???



I think I would book. I don't understand how/when those bonus miles on hotels shift, but it sounds like you have good offers. I would take advantage now.

I guess the alternative would be to book weekend 1 now and hold off for weekend 2 to see about mega miles?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mega miles seems to be starting later each year...I wouldn’t take the chance.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My BMO / sobeys bonus offer just posted! Another 140 miles into the pot and off my tracking list!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>


Jacqueline...I do hope that you get all of this sorted.  That can NOT be easy.   So I'm sending you many hugs too!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have a question about these boom miles.  If I was to use our BMO card to order something off of amazon through the AM shopping portal...would that count as a sponsor.  I'm sooo close and since I'm needing to order some flashcards for my class, I want to try to get as many miles as I can.  WE don't have many sponsors in town, and I don't want to buy a GC at Safeway in case I don't shop there for awhile yet.  And this might be a solution to get my bonus 200 AM for spending on the BMO card without having to spend anything from what we would normally buy.

Edited
Nope...it is only partner stores...not online shopping    oh well...I might need a couple of things yet from Staples and Safeway before Wednesday.  I do need a couple of things for my classes from Staples.


----------



## ElCray

Nothing in the IGA flyer this week... no mention of Air Miles whatsoever!


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a question about these boom miles.  If I was to use our BMO card to order something off of amazon through the AM shopping portal...would that count as a sponsor.  I'm sooo close and since I'm needing to order some flashcards for my class, I want to try to get as many miles as I can.  WE don't have many sponsors in town, and I don't want to buy a GC at Safeway in case I don't shop there for awhile yet.  And this might be a solution to get my bonus 200 AM for spending on the BMO card without having to spend anything from what we would normally buy.
> 
> Edited
> Nope...it is only partner stores...not online shopping    oh well...I might need a couple of things yet from Staples and Safeway before Wednesday.  I do need a couple of things for my classes from Staples.


What about a gas GC.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I feel responsible for this thread, one of my babies, and i usually make sure there's at least one post a day to keep it at the top of the first page. However, my life has gone off the rails and I don't have much energy to spare. ** side note, we always have this discussion in January/February, but this year has Rexall added to the mix <sigh>*
> 
> *I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
> I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*
> 
> *Fish -- which i really don't care for*
> *Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
> *Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
> *Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
> *Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *
> 
> *OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!
> 
> I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*



I'm sorry you're going through this.  That list of foods is beyond crazy!  I'm so glad Disney was able to provide you with meals you could eat and enjoy!  I'm amazed that you have the energy to keep up with disboards right now.  Every now and then I log in and read but I haven't been participating much.  Nothing to do with disobards or anyone here, just my life.

I am wishing the best of everything for you!  And especially hoping you can add some more foods in safely!


----------



## tinkerone

Increase in cost of Disney tickets today.  Anyone surprised??

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...zec6NJWOaC1s80SGP1MIjCWQkTD7nmxwvvHvusIAYTuUg


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> Increase in cost of Disney tickets today.  Anyone surprised??
> 
> No. Not surprised in the slightest just thankful I got the last 2 of our passes purchased last week at CDN residency rates and prior to the price increase
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...zec6NJWOaC1s80SGP1MIjCWQkTD7nmxwvvHvusIAYTuUg


----------



## Days In the Sun

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a question about these boom miles.  If I was to use our BMO card to order something off of amazon through the AM shopping portal...would that count as a sponsor.  I'm sooo close and since I'm needing to order some flashcards for my class, I want to try to get as many miles as I can.  WE don't have many sponsors in town, and I don't want to buy a GC at Safeway in case I don't shop there for awhile yet.  And this might be a solution to get my bonus 200 AM for spending on the BMO card without having to spend anything from what we would normally buy.
> 
> Edited
> Nope...it is only partner stores...not online shopping    oh well...I might need a couple of things yet from Staples and Safeway before Wednesday.  I do need a couple of things for my classes from Staples.



Just to clarify, it wouldn't have to be a Safeway giftcard, just use the BMO card in their store.  You could get a gas gift card etc. One year I purchased gift cards at Staples for Rexall (I was short on time to get the offer done and didn't need a Staples gift card).  I can also confirm it needs to be a bricks and mortar store, made that mistake one year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok gang ... IT'S HAPPENING!!! a one day only double dip at Rexall! I'll put together a post once I get to a computer to help everyone squeeze the last airmile possible out of them before they ride into the sunset! 

*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I knew i would be coming back from Disney to start an extremely restrictive elimination diet. I was already down to only a handful of safe foods over the last 7 months and that's the main reason we went to Disney - i KNEW they could take that list and turn it into not only safe food but yummy meals. They delivered and i might add some of those reports to my "personal thread" that @mort1331 so graciously started for me on the off chance that someone else who deals with food allergies will see them and find some help!
> I started this brutal diet last Monday and have 5 foods i can eat for the next 4 - 6 weeks at which point I'll add one.single.item every 1 - 2 weeks, meaning it's gonna be close to a year before I'm eating anything CLOSE to a normal diet. Here's my list:*
> 
> *Fish -- which i really don't care for*
> *Lard -- which we questioned and have now removed since I already KNEW pork is an issue*
> *Tapioca and/or cassava flour -- we've relegated the first to just using to thicken stuff because, well, it's stringy and slimy like something that you might cough up (TMI!) and I'm using the second to make tortillas that taste like dirt*
> *Glucose -- which we had trouble sourcing that's not made from corn. found some not sure if it's safe or not*
> *Blueberries -- the ONLY thing i don't mind eating but I'm slowly turning purple *
> 
> *OK, sounds gross enough, right? Yeah it gets worse -- i've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and I'm currently waiting to hear from either the allergist or the dietitian to see how much formula i'm to eat and if i can continue to eat the other stuff or just switch. Yup, you read that correctly, BABY FORMULA!
> 
> I'm trying to stay on top of things here, but it's hard.*


 I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It looks to be a very long, dragged out affair, to figure out your diet. Prayers that you can get it under control sooner than later. And always remember your own health trumps AM and the DISboards.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a question about these boom miles.  If I was to use our BMO card to order something off of amazon through the AM shopping portal...would that count as a sponsor.  I'm sooo close and since I'm needing to order some flashcards for my class, I want to try to get as many miles as I can.  WE don't have many sponsors in town, and I don't want to buy a GC at Safeway in case I don't shop there for awhile yet.  And this might be a solution to get my bonus 200 AM for spending on the BMO card without having to spend anything from what we would normally buy.
> 
> Edited
> Nope...it is only partner stores...not online shopping    oh well...I might need a couple of things yet from Staples and Safeway before Wednesday.  I do need a couple of things for my classes from Staples.


 I'm soooo glad that you posted. I was figuring out my shopping run tomorrow, and thought about The Children's Place....nope. Not one of the sponsors. I would definitely have made that mistake without your post to get me to check the sponsors. That's what I get for assuming!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for the promised Rexall one-day-only coupon posting!*
*ONE DAY ONLY bonus offer Wednesday February 12th*​
*To play this game for maximum miles for your buck follow these tips:*

*BOTH bar codes MUST be scanned, neither can be loaded to your card*
*Politely ask the cashier to simply scan all coupons you have, let the system work it out.*
*Coupons can be either printed or shown on a mobile device*
*Since the offers are almost identical, be really careful that you get 2 different codes scanned*
*If a coupon has trouble scanning from your phone try turning up the brightness and zooming in so the bar code is larger You can even try getting them to type in the bar code number, that will also work*
*You can use the coupons multiple times, so if you can make more than 1 $50 transaction, GO FOR IT **** worth noting that some stores carry M & M frozen food*
*Depending on the store you might be able to use the survey coupon for $5.00 off when you spend $25.00 I would be careful with this though, is $5 worth the potential $10 the Airmiles represents? Link for that is HERE*
*For our newbies, just ignore the wording on the coupons about not being able to use with others -- they are from 2 different sources and they have worked together, for YEARS. If you run into a grumpy gate-keeper cashier ask them to please scan both coupons. IF it doesn't work, feel free to return your entire transaction and walk away! ***side note, you'll still get the miles from the voided sale Rexall hasn't figured out this loophole*
*Two separate coupons from 2 different sources

Coupon # 1 came from Rexall the barcode from this one is 417000053316

Link to the coupon is HERE
Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode 

Coupon # 2 came from Airmiles website AND the Bonus Boom. The barcode from this one is 417000053149

This coupon can be found either on the App under the Rexall section OR The Bonus Boom link. You can find the same coupon code online HERE

Image if you prefer
 Just the barcode *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok gang ... IT'S HAPPENING!!! a one day only double dip at Rexall! I'll put together a post once I get to a computer to help everyone squeeze the last airmile possible out of them before they ride into the sunset!
> 
> View attachment 472819*



Thanks!!  I almost went to Shoppers today for PC Points.  But a double-dip at Rexall's tomorrow beats out my two Shoppers offers!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh boy, I'll stop on my way home tomorrow. Hopefully a few of you will have tried it out and can report back before I go  I'll need a list I guess...


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> But serious now, all the best to you , and hope you can find out the cause and get back to regular eating.





dancin Disney style said:


> Oh My.....that's rough.  So sorry you have to deal with that.  I'll join you on the fish....I keep trying but just don't like it.  I hope it goes smoothly and you get to the end goal as quickly as possible.





marchingstar said:


> Sending you so many hugs, Jacqueline! It sounds like you're going through some really rough times.
> The first thing that your post popped into my mind is that there's typically a fair amount of corn products in baby formula. If you need to avoid corn in glucose, could it also be the cause of your current problems?





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Jacqueline...I do hope that you get all of this sorted.  That can NOT be easy.   So I'm sending you many hugs too!!!





Disney Addicted said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this.  That list of foods is beyond crazy!  I'm so glad Disney was able to provide you with meals you could eat and enjoy!  I'm amazed that you have the energy to keep up with disboards right now.  Every now and then I log in and read but I haven't been participating much.  Nothing to do with disobards or anyone here, just my life.
> I am wishing the best of everything for you!  And especially hoping you can add some more foods in safely!





Debbie said:


> I'm so sorry that you are going through this. It looks to be a very long, dragged out affair, to figure out your diet. Prayers that you can get it under control sooner than later. And always remember your own health trumps AM and the DISboards.



*Thanks so much for the support gang. I wasn't looking for any sympathy (does help though  ) just wanted to bring my "family" up-to-date with part of the "why" behind our switch from a Mexico trip to a Disney one. We had found a resort that was supposed to be excellent but i got a private message from a friend when she was there begging me to switch if at all possible. She's 100% fluent in Spanish and had been served dairy 4 times in less than 24 hours with the explanation that none of the following are dairy: yogurt, cheese, ice cream and butter. If they couldn't handle that relatively simple restriction there's zero chance mine would have been followed  We were also able to extend the trip for close to the same cost so win-win!
To answer some specific comments:
corn- never had a problem but it's not one of the five foods I'm allowed right now. The formula I'd be using (if someone would actually get back to me!) has the proteins (which cause the allergic responses) already broken down

Fish- one of the chefs at POFQ convinced me to try some salmon after listening to this stupid list and he tried SEVERAL different ways of cooking it for me until we found one i actually don't mind

Spending time here- OMG it's such a welcome distraction, if i put my plate beside me and shovel the food in I can *almost* get past the gagging reflex  I know *they* say don't eat when you're doing something else or you won't enjoy your food and/or eat more than you should -- BOTH of those are bonus for me!!

Question that no-one asked but might be worth answering anyway:
WHY on earth am I doing this?*
*I've mentioned here before that i been dealing with severe gastritis for about 10 years now (caused by use of a RX medication that has since been deemed to be harmful in the dosage i had been taking for something else for about 20 years!) and while that was annoying, it was **manageable** with a restricted diet. I ended up having a specialized test in May that involved a dye and after that all heck broke out and my entire system revolted. Didn't matter what i ate i was getting welts in my mouth, tongue & lips were swelling, **gastritis** was bringing me to my knees in pain as i cried for hours on end, and eventually trouble breathing. We slowly found a small group of foods that only caused those problems ***occasionally*** and for 7 months that's all i ate. Now we're going to see if we can find out what I'm actually allergic to and the AMAZING allergist we're dealing with even thinks that's the core to my **gastritis**. *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks so much for the support gang. I wasn't looking for any sympathy (does help though  ) just wanted to bring my "family" up-to-date with part of the "why" behind our switch from a Mexico trip to a Disney one. We had found a resort that was supposed to be excellent but i got a private message from a friend when she was there begging me to switch if at all possible. She's 100% fluent in Spanish and had been served dairy 4 times in less than 24 hours with the explanation that none of the following are dairy: yogurt, cheese, ice cream and butter. If they couldn't handle that relatively simple restriction there's zero chance mine would have been followed  We were also able to extend the trip for close to the same cost so win-win!
> To answer some specific comments:
> corn- never had a problem but it's not one of the five foods I'm allowed right now. The formula I'd be using (if someone would actually get back to me!) has the proteins (which cause the allergic responses) already broken down
> 
> Fish- one of the chefs at POFQ convinced me to try some salmon after listening to this stupid list and he tried SEVERAL different ways of cooking it for me until we found one i actually don't mind
> 
> Spending time here- OMG it's such a welcome distraction, if i put my plate beside me and shovel the food in I can *almost* get past the gagging reflex  I know *they* say don't eat when you're doing something else or you won't enjoy your food and/or eat more than you should -- BOTH of those are bonus for me!!
> 
> Question that no-one asked but might be worth answering anyway:
> WHY on earth am I doing this?*
> *I've mentioned here before that i been dealing with severe gastritis for about 10 years now (caused by use of a RX medication that has since been deemed to be harmful in the dosage i had been taking for something else for about 20 years!) and while that was annoying, it was **manageable** with a restricted diet. I ended up having a specialized test in May that involved a dye and after that all heck broke out and my entire system revolted. Didn't matter what i ate i was getting welts in my mouth, tongue & lips were swelling, **gastritis** was bringing me to my knees in pain as i cried for hours on end, and eventually trouble breathing. We slowly found a small group of foods that only caused those problems ***occasionally*** and for 7 months that's all i ate. Now we're going to see if we can find out what I'm actually allergic to and the AMAZING allergist we're dealing with even thinks that's the core to my **gastritis**. *



I so hope that the process ends up being worth it for you!! I hope you find the right balance between a still-restricted-but-not-unmanageable diet and not having such extreme reactions to food!


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> I so hope that the process ends up being worth it for you!! I hope you find the right balance between a still-restricted-but-not-unmanageable diet and not having such extreme reactions to food!


I hear ya. When I was 21 I was with my Dr. trying to find out if I had Crohns or Colitis. Put on very restrictive diet. So much so that as a 21, no alcohol. and to boot I was the best man at a wedding. Wow not drinking or having dairy at a wedding where everything is in butter. 
Thankfully it turned out that it was just lactose intolerant, but had to weed out all others.
Hope you find out and get an enjoyable edible outcome.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Fish- one of the chefs at POFQ convinced me to try some salmon after listening to this stupid list and he tried SEVERAL different ways of cooking it for me until we found one i actually don't mind*
> 
> *Now we're going to see if we can find out what I'm actually allergic to and the AMAZING allergist we're dealing with even thinks that's the core to my **gastritis**. *



I don't like fish much but I love salmon!  My husband convinced me to try it after he baked/cooked/smoked it on his big green egg.  It was amazing.  I never looked back.  Salmon is our family's treat.  I say treat because unfortunately it sure does cost a lot, even though we purchase it at Costco.

What about canned tuna?

That would be marvelous if the allergist can figure it all out!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Thanks so much for the support gang. I wasn't looking for any sympathy (does help though  ) just wanted to bring my "family" up-to-date with part of the "why" behind our switch from a Mexico trip to a Disney one. We had found a resort that was supposed to be excellent but i got a private message from a friend when she was there begging me to switch if at all possible. She's 100% fluent in Spanish and had been served dairy 4 times in less than 24 hours with the explanation that none of the following are dairy: yogurt, cheese, ice cream and butter. If they couldn't handle that relatively simple restriction there's zero chance mine would have been followed  We were also able to extend the trip for close to the same cost so win-win!





marchingstar said:


> I so hope that the process ends up being worth it for you!! I hope you find the right balance between a still-restricted-but-not-unmanageable diet and not having such extreme reactions to food!


Wow I hope that this works out for you and they can figure out what is safe for you to eat.  

The only fish that I will eat is halibut and it used to just be the stuff from the fish and chip shops but now I will eat it cooked anyway.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sort of off-topic but also air miles related considering Air Miles covered part of the cruise and paid for my new computer.

Almost 2 years ago now my family went on our 1st cruise, of which my air miles covered a large potion of the cruise cost.  We booked it way back when Air Miles was going to put a 5 year use or lose on miles.  Dream air miles were also worth 13.5 cents back then.

I always meant to create a digital album of our cruise.  I came across this lady's amazing (totally editable) digital templates and knew I needed a new computer big time to have the power necessary to design it.  I redeemed for that computer last April; spent a lot on her templates; and spent the past 9 months on and off creating the pages.  Here's a link to my finished 1st cruise album if you would like to view it:

https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Sort of off-topic but also air miles related considering Air Miles covered part of the cruise and paid for my new computer.
> 
> Almost 2 years ago now my family went on our 1st cruise, of which my air miles covered a large potion of the cruise cost.  We booked it way back when Air Miles was going to put a 5 year use or lose on miles.  Dream air miles were also worth 13.5 cents back then.
> 
> I always meant to create a digital album of our cruise.  I came across this lady's amazing (totally editable) digital templates and knew I needed a new computer big time to have the power necessary to design it.  I redeemed for that computer last April; spent a lot on her templates; and spent the past 9 months on and off creating the pages.  Here's a link to my finished 1st cruise album if you would like to view it:
> 
> https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj



Thanks for sharing. You did a great job, and I bet it will be wonderful to look back at this over the years!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I always meant to create a digital album of our cruise.  I came across this lady's amazing *(totally editable*) digital templates and knew I needed a new computer big time to have the power necessary to design it.  I redeemed for that computer last April; spent a lot on her templates; and spent the past 9 months on and off creating the pages.  Here's a link to my finished 1st cruise album if you would like to view it:
> 
> https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj


Okay, sometimes I read to fast.  When I first ran through this I read *totally edible*, lol.  Had to take a second look.  

Great job on the book and thanks for sharing.  We have sailed on the Oasis and The Symphony.  Allure is on our list of to do's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Okay, sometimes I read to fast.  When I first ran through this I read *totally edible*, lol.  Had to take a second look.
> 
> Great job on the book and thanks for sharing.  We have sailed on the Oasis and The Symphony.  Allure is on our list of to do's.


*And i doubt it would taste any worse than the crap I'm currently choking down   *


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Good News
My surgery got bumped up to next week.(gallbladder removal).

I am looking for zero fat free snacks /treats,,and where I might buy them.
any ideas:
PLEASE!!!!
1. applesauce
2. frozen 0 fat yogurt
3. pretzels
4. fat free pudding
5. Jello,,I guess I could add some fruit.,,or rum.
6. homemade banana chips.
7.
8.
9.
10.
Ok I have to admit I am a pie,cake,croissant,cookie ,cinnamon bun,danish kind of girl,
Do you think these truly have 0 percent fat?
https://well.ca/products/shasha-original-ginger-snaps_94789.htmlHugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Are you looking for after surgery? I think the only restrictions I had were to start with bland foods and then gradually go back to "normal" eating. To be honest, I don't really think I ever ate fat free after surgery. However, Jello is usually a good choice.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Are you looking for after surgery? I think the only restrictions I had were to start with bland foods and then gradually go back to "normal" eating. To be honest, I don't really think I ever ate fat free after surgery. However, Jello is usually a good choice.


Hi Hon
I have been Fat free for months and it has been really really really hard!
This is great to know because many people have told me I will have to go fat free,,,
after the surgery. 
I'll put jello on the list
thanks
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I have been Fat free for months and it has been really really really hard!
> This is great to know because many people have told me I will have to go fat free,,,
> after the surgery.
> I'll put jello on the list
> thanks
> Mel



I didn't even do it really between my pancreatitis and surgery. I strongly believe that my fat free vegan lifestyle years ago was the cause of my gallbladder problems - it didn't really do much for a few years then I added back in fat and it rebelled. However, if you only have a week to go, you can make it! Once the surgery is over, my surgeon said to get back to eating regular foods. I am aware of some people who had problems after that, but I think it's individual. Now, hmm. I believe you can buy "light Coolwhip" which is very low fat, and makes the jello taste very good  Also good with berries. Sherbet (rainbow ice cream as kiddo calls it) should be low fat as well. Fiber One bars are not too bad, they have a few grams of fat but relatively low (and also high in fiber), I like the brownie one and the lemon one, but they do have a cinnamon coffee cake as well. 

I think fat free products are harder to find now than even 10 years ago, there used to be so many fat free things to buy.


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks so much for the support gang. I wasn't looking for any sympathy (does help though  ) just wanted to bring my "family" up-to-date with part of the "why" behind our switch from a Mexico trip to a Disney one. We had found a resort that was supposed to be excellent but i got a private message from a friend when she was there begging me to switch if at all possible. She's 100% fluent in Spanish and had been served dairy 4 times in less than 24 hours with the explanation that none of the following are dairy: yogurt, cheese, ice cream and butter. If they couldn't handle that relatively simple restriction there's zero chance mine would have been followed  We were also able to extend the trip for close to the same cost so win-win!
> To answer some specific comments:
> corn- never had a problem but it's not one of the five foods I'm allowed right now. The formula I'd be using (if someone would actually get back to me!) has the proteins (which cause the allergic responses) already broken down
> 
> Fish- one of the chefs at POFQ convinced me to try some salmon after listening to this stupid list and he tried SEVERAL different ways of cooking it for me until we found one i actually don't mind
> 
> Spending time here- OMG it's such a welcome distraction, if i put my plate beside me and shovel the food in I can *almost* get past the gagging reflex  I know *they* say don't eat when you're doing something else or you won't enjoy your food and/or eat more than you should -- BOTH of those are bonus for me!!
> 
> Question that no-one asked but might be worth answering anyway:
> WHY on earth am I doing this?*
> *I've mentioned here before that i been dealing with severe gastritis for about 10 years now (caused by use of a RX medication that has since been deemed to be harmful in the dosage i had been taking for something else for about 20 years!) and while that was annoying, it was **manageable** with a restricted diet. I ended up having a specialized test in May that involved a dye and after that all heck broke out and my entire system revolted. Didn't matter what i ate i was getting welts in my mouth, tongue & lips were swelling, **gastritis** was bringing me to my knees in pain as i cried for hours on end, and eventually trouble breathing. We slowly found a small group of foods that only caused those problems ***occasionally*** and for 7 months that's all i ate. Now we're going to see if we can find out what I'm actually allergic to and the AMAZING allergist we're dealing with even thinks that's the core to my **gastritis**. *


The formula is probably Alimentum or Nutramigen. Both my kids had severe intolerance to my milk (even when I went on very restrictive diet) and they were prescribed Alimentum. Worked really well for them but OMG it was so expensive and had a really bad smell. In QC, when prescribed, we could have our insurance to pay 80% but we had to ask our Dr to fill a special form. Good luck!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I didn't even do it really between my pancreatitis and surgery. I strongly believe that my fat free vegan lifestyle years ago was the cause of my gallbladder problems - it didn't really do much for a few years then I added back in fat and it rebelled. However, if you only have a week to go, you can make it! Once the surgery is over, my surgeon said to get back to eating regular foods. I am aware of some people who had problems after that, but I think it's individual. Now, hmm. I believe you can buy "light Coolwhip" which is very low fat, and makes the jello taste very good  Also good with berries. Sherbet (rainbow ice cream as kiddo calls it) should be low fat as well. Fiber One bars are not too bad, they have a few grams of fat but relatively low (and also high in fiber), I like the brownie one and the lemon one, but they do have a cinnamon coffee cake as well.
> 
> I think fat free products are harder to find now than even 10 years ago, there used to be so many fat free things to buy.



Thanks Hon
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## mort1331

way OT for my Ottawa group
Will be in Kanata on Feb 29, Disney Tigger key is getting released on that day. How busy is the Ottawa store. I see it opens at 930, do we need to be there one hour before?


----------



## slusher

Donald - my hero said:


> *I highly doubt that the survey coupon will disappear, it has nothing to do with Airmiles. We've shopped @ Rexall since before they joined airmiles and that survey was always at the bottom of the receipt. Lots of businesses use this type of feedback collection to see how they're doing with customer service and if they don't offer some type of incentive people rarely complete them! I used to diligently complete the one for Petro Can when it gave us an extra 200 points but once it switched to just an entry into a contest i stopped doing it! *
> 
> *I don't know if it will go away once the Bewell programme launches but it's possible. *



Sure, there still might be something on the bottom of the receipt. I probably wasn't clear enough saying in my post that the opportunity to get Airmiles from a survey coupon is ending. The ability to get Airmiles from Rexall is ending.  Likely though, invitations for feedback will come through your app.  McKesson is going full speed on BeWell worldwide. Rexall is the first rollout.


----------



## bababear_50

slusher said:


> Sure, there still might be something on the bottom of the receipt. I probably wasn't clear enough saying in my post that the opportunity to get Airmiles from a survey coupon is ending. The ability to get Airmiles from Rexall is ending.  Likely though, invitations for feedback will come through your app.  McKesson is going full speed on BeWell worldwide. Rexall is the first rollout.



Hi Mel here,,just my personal opinion here........

If this is their first rollout and Worldwide I don't think it's a very good one. (return value very poor).
*Shoppers couldn't make their reward program work without joining the PC brand,,,I could be wrong but time will tell.
For me earning the Airmiles was the only way to justify their high prices.

Mel


----------



## Gigi22

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Good News
> My surgery got bumped up to next week.(gallbladder removal).
> 
> I am looking for zero fat free snacks /treats,,and where I might buy them.
> any ideas:
> PLEASE!!!!
> 1. applesauce
> 2. frozen 0 fat yogurt
> 3. pretzels
> 4. fat free pudding
> 5. Jello,,I guess I could add some fruit.,,or rum.
> 6. homemade banana chips.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> Ok I have to admit I am a pie,cake,croissant,cookie ,cinnamon bun,danish kind of girl,
> Do you think these truly have 0 percent fat?
> https://well.ca/products/shasha-original-ginger-snaps_94789.htmlHugs
> Mel



Angel food cake?   Should be fat free, there’s only egg whites, sugar, flour and some vanilla in it.  You can frost it with fat free cool whip that has drained canned crushed pineapple in it.


----------



## bababear_50

Gigi22 said:


> Angel food cake?   Should be fat free, there’s only egg whites, sugar, flour and some vanilla in it.  You can frost it with fat free cool whip that has drained canned crushed pineapple in it.


Oh my god I love you!!!!!
Thank-you sooo much!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Good News
> My surgery got bumped up to next week.(gallbladder removal).
> 
> I am looking for zero fat free snacks /treats,,and where I might buy them.
> any ideas:
> PLEASE!!!!
> 1. applesauce
> 2. frozen 0 fat yogurt
> 3. pretzels
> 4. fat free pudding
> 5. Jello,,I guess I could add some fruit.,,or rum.
> 6. homemade banana chips.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> Ok I have to admit I am a pie,cake,croissant,cookie ,cinnamon bun,danish kind of girl,
> Do you think these truly have 0 percent fat?
> https://well.ca/products/shasha-original-ginger-snaps_94789.htmlHugs
> Mel


As I am currently downing a bag of Swedish berries DH brought home. I looked and they are zero fat. (not any nutrition but if you need a safe cheat...)


----------



## ottawamom

slusher said:


> Sure, there still might be something on the bottom of the receipt. I probably wasn't clear enough saying in my post that the opportunity to get Airmiles from a survey coupon is ending. The ability to get Airmiles from Rexall is ending.  Likely though, invitations for feedback will come through your app.  McKesson is going full speed on BeWell worldwide. Rexall is the first rollout.


And this will soon become another takeover of a Canadian company that will fail. McKesson really needs to learn about their target market. The Canadian consumer is a different breed. (Target anyone..)They will learn soon enough, unfortunately it will be the hard way. I was a Shoppers Drug Mart shopper (it's closer to my home), I switched to Rexall because of the Airmiles. Like others have said, without that incentive I'm switching back.

This is afterall a thread devoted to collecting Airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> As I am currently downing a bag of Swedish berries DH brought home. I looked and they are zero fat. (not any nutrition but if you need a safe cheat...)



I just added them to the list,,,,wait I am sending the son out to the corner store.
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> way OT for my Ottawa group
> Will be in Kanata on Feb 29, Disney Tigger key is getting released on that day. How busy is the Ottawa store. I see it opens at 930, do we need to be there one hour before?


It's a Saturday so there may a bit of a lineup. Can't say I've been to many opening hours of that mall in years.Keep in mind if you're staying in Kanata that you will need to go downtown to get to the store. Leave yourself enough time (weather depending) to get there, park and navigate your way to the store. The mall can be a bit confusing to get around in. 

Afterwards I would suggest heading over to the market (behind the Bay) and get a Beaver Tail.


----------



## ElCray

Question about the Rexall survey coupon... Can we use that for multiple transactions tomorrow? Or one and done?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Question about the Rexall survey coupon... Can we use that for multiple transactions tomorrow? Or one and done?


*the $5 one? That one is problematic at the best of times! It has a ton of restrictions of items not covered and there are certain stores I've been to that where that coupon overrides every other one.  For me? I won't even try to use it tomorrow but I know there are lots of people who have no problems when they use it.
the wording on the coupon says once per customer per transaction per day which to me means,  yes you can use it multiple times. *


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1348945
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1348938

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1348947
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1349036
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks so much for the support gang. I wasn't looking for any sympathy (does help though  ) just wanted to bring my "family" up-to-date with part of the "why" behind our switch from a Mexico trip to a Disney one. We had found a resort that was supposed to be excellent but i got a private message from a friend when she was there begging me to switch if at all possible. She's 100% fluent in Spanish and had been served dairy 4 times in less than 24 hours with the explanation that none of the following are dairy: yogurt, cheese, ice cream and butter. If they couldn't handle that relatively simple restriction there's zero chance mine would have been followed  We were also able to extend the trip for close to the same cost so win-win!
> To answer some specific comments:
> corn- never had a problem but it's not one of the five foods I'm allowed right now. The formula I'd be using (if someone would actually get back to me!) has the proteins (which cause the allergic responses) already broken down
> 
> Fish- one of the chefs at POFQ convinced me to try some salmon after listening to this stupid list and he tried SEVERAL different ways of cooking it for me until we found one i actually don't mind
> 
> Spending time here- OMG it's such a welcome distraction, if i put my plate beside me and shovel the food in I can *almost* get past the gagging reflex  I know *they* say don't eat when you're doing something else or you won't enjoy your food and/or eat more than you should -- BOTH of those are bonus for me!!
> 
> Question that no-one asked but might be worth answering anyway:
> WHY on earth am I doing this?*
> *I've mentioned here before that i been dealing with severe gastritis for about 10 years now (caused by use of a RX medication that has since been deemed to be harmful in the dosage i had been taking for something else for about 20 years!) and while that was annoying, it was **manageable** with a restricted diet. I ended up having a specialized test in May that involved a dye and after that all heck broke out and my entire system revolted. Didn't matter what i ate i was getting welts in my mouth, tongue & lips were swelling, **gastritis** was bringing me to my knees in pain as i cried for hours on end, and eventually trouble breathing. We slowly found a small group of foods that only caused those problems ***occasionally*** and for 7 months that's all i ate. Now we're going to see if we can find out what I'm actually allergic to and the AMAZING allergist we're dealing with even thinks that's the core to my **gastritis**. *


I hope the process works out well! Pixie dust!!


----------



## AngelDisney

ElCray said:


> Question about the Rexall survey coupon... Can we use that for multiple transactions tomorrow? Or one and done?


I remember trying to use it the second time within a day and it didn’t work a few years ago. It’s “per day”, so it’s once per day per customer. You can still try. Worse come to worse it just doesn’t work.


----------



## bababear_50

Shell Wednesday
Gas Up time!
Time to fill those tanks and buy a few extra bottles of water.
Then head to Rexall Bonus Boom!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> Thanks for sharing. You did a great job, and I bet it will be wonderful to look back at this over the years!



Thanks!  I love scrapbooking but I've been procastinating for too long on my albums.  Now I need to start our Universal trip almost 5 months ago and 2 other vacations.  Plus my daughter wants help with her school Europe trip.



tinkerone said:


> Okay, sometimes I read to fast.  When I first ran through this I read *totally edible*, lol.  Had to take a second look.
> 
> Great job on the book and thanks for sharing.  We have sailed on the Oasis and The Symphony.  Allure is on our list of to do's.



Thank you.  I re-read my post and can see how you first saw edible.  LOL too funny.



isabellea said:


> The formula is probably Alimentum or Nutramigen. Both my kids had severe intolerance to my milk (even when I went on very restrictive diet) and they were prescribed Alimentum. Worked really well for them but OMG it was so expensive and had a really bad smell. In QC, when prescribed, we could have our insurance to pay 80% but we had to ask our Dr to fill a special form. Good luck!



My daughter drank Nutramigen.  She had a bad first month with breast milk, even after I cut out all dairy products.  We tried lactose free and soy milk.  She could tolerate soy but hated it.  She was diagnosed with a milk protein allergy.  After a month she was prescribed Nutramigen and we finally had a happy baby.  Talk about a game changer!  She drank that until age 2.  Then we switched to goat's milk.  At first my husband's work insurance said we would have to purchase it and submit our receipts for reimbursement.  We were ordering cases of 6 from Shoppers about every 2 weeks I believe.  I racked up quite the number of Shoppers points back then!  About 6 months later his insurance made changes and it was paid right at the counter through his insurance.  No more points.  By the way, she's turning 21 now so this was quite a while ago.  And she's still on goat's milk!



bababear_50 said:


> Shell Wednesday
> Gas Up time!
> Time to fill those tanks and buy a few extra bottles of water.
> Then head to Rexall Bonus Boom!
> Hugs
> Mel



My husband filled his tank last night!!  Grrr... he forgot I said Wednesday morning.  There went 30 air miles.  My tank is at least half full still....   Tonight when my husband gets home, we'll check out our cars and see if we can add anything to them.

Hey, is there a minimum required for the gas as there usually is??  Or will I bet able to put less than 25L and still get 1 mile per L?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I've accumulated a nice list on Amazon for Mega Miles (x 2).  My bday is Monday (the big 4-3!) and have asked for Amazon gift cards.  I've found some really great travel-related items that will make packing so much more organized.  Let me know if you are interested and I can send you links to the items.

Going for my 3rd v-power fill up this weekend for February, and have a good weekend of miles for Sobeys!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm always interested in travel related stuff!

Went to Rexall's this morning with a friend.  We each spent $50.xx before tax and had both coupons applied no problem.  202 miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Off to Rexall myself glad to hear you had success.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back. Did 2 orders. I was going to go back tomorrow and do the Beauty day when the cashier prompted me to do another shop today. $25 less in cash outlay same result. I don't know why I didn't think of that myself.

Good day $102bt spend got 404AM plus 2 $10 off coupons to use starting Friday. I'll go in an pick up just over $10 x 2 which make that stuff "free".


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> If this is their first rollout and Worldwide I don't think it's a very good one. (return value very poor).
> *Shoppers couldn't make their reward program work without joining the PC brand,,,I could be wrong but time will tell.
> For me earning the Airmiles was the only way to justify their high prices.



I knew that once Loblaw acquired Shopper's that they would amalgamate the two point systems that they had.  I was surprised that they didn't do it sooner.  But it was nice once you could collect points at No fills, because I remember when you couldn't, even though they are owned under the same umbrella - even if independently owned.   
I like the combined program...for as much fuss people made about combining the two programs, it has certainly paid off for me   I hope you can come to love the dark side of points collecting lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Magnetic wall/ceiling hooks for cruise (need 2 sets):
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004DJ6580...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Cruise luggage tags:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074Q35ND1...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Toiletry Organizer Bag (need 2):
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07C231GWM...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Tech Accessories Organizer:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01E5JKZYM...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Toe Topper Socks for slip-ons sneakers:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06XJPYRDJ...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Water shoes for Atlantis water park:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B082QX6TML...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Phew! That was a good list! LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

Check your accounts...StB has posted!


----------



## ottawamom

Got mine and DH, DS still needs to post. I just finished reviewing his shops (all should be good) but I'll worry until they are in his account.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Got mine and DH, DS still needs to post. I just finished reviewing his shops (all should be good) but I'll worry until they are in his account.


Mine aren't posted either.


----------



## peanutgirl

Got mine and they are correct for a change!!!


----------



## Raimiette

My trip to Rexall went well.  Both coupons stacked, 200AMs for $56 spend.  My Rexall recently installed some self-checkouts and I don't normally use those out of respect for the workers but there was a line and decided to see if the coupons would work there.  It did, scanned them first.

My StB also posted in full which was a nice surprise as my Foodland shop didn't post until the 28th.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Raimiette said:


> My trip to Rexall went well.  Both coupons stacked, 200AMs for $56 spend.  My Rexall recently installed some self-checkouts and I don't normally use those out of respect for the workers but there was a line and decided to see if the coupons would work there.  It did, scanned them first.
> 
> My StB also posted in full which was a nice surprise as my Foodland shop didn't post until the 28th.


*I'd be interested to know where you shopped that the coupon worked at the self-scan. I tried in Toronto one day and a big message popped up "coupons can't be used at self-scan" and i needed to wait for a supervisor to come over.*


----------



## caisland

Mine is there!


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> Check your accounts...StB has posted!



Got my 1200 without having to chase anything down! Woohoo!


----------



## juniorbugman

I did a Rexall shop today and spent $51.95 before tax and both of the coupons posted.  Later I will go to Shell for lottery and gas and earn more air miles.   I hear that one of our Jeeps is close to empty so will get lots with gas purchase.


----------



## Raimiette

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'd be interested to know where you shopped that the coupon worked at the self-scan. I tried in Toronto one day and a big message popped up "coupons can't be used at self-scan" and i needed to wait for a supervisor to come over.*



It was at the Jackson Square store in Hamilton. It just showed up as 2 separate $0 lines stating "SP $50 GT100" for each with the different barcodes. No issues, it just immediately posted when the coupons were scanned. Huh, YMMV I guess.


----------



## marchingstar

Just put my kiddo down for a nap so I'm scrolling through the weekly flyer previews...then it hits me that I'm not shopping this week because we'll be in Disney!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

For the first time every I did a double Rexall shop.  Total between 2 transactions was $101.77 pre tax and I earned 404 miles.    I also topped up my gas tank and DD was driving on fumes so she filled her’s too....I think that’s around 80 miles. 

BTW, had a chat with the Rexall cashier and she’s all gung ho for their new rewards program.  I asked her if she knew why they where leaving AM.  She said...they lost a ton of money after the expiring miles fiasco.   So if that is true (I kind of doubt) they will lose a s*#t ton of money when AM is gone.


----------



## ElCray

I was giving my colleagues a primer on the Rexall opportunity today and someone made me this! Thought you all would enjoy.


----------



## bababear_50

My Rexall shop,,,now keep in mind I have been waiting for a double dip day.....and I needed a new Magic Bag......Oh and Maynards wine gums are 0 percent fat!!!!
4  $50 shops and 808 Airmiles. I love that they will post tomorrow.
I will miss Rexall when they are gone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Double double dip for me too! 424AM, I got V-day cards for the kids as well, 20AM bonus


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Just back. Did 2 orders. I was going to go back tomorrow and do the Beauty day when the cashier prompted me to do another shop today. $25 less in cash outlay same result. I don't know why I didn't think of that myself.
> 
> Good day $102bt spend got 404AM plus 2 $10 off coupons to use starting Friday. I'll go in an pick up just over $10 x 2 which make that stuff "free".



That was awesome of the Cashier to prompt you like that.



marchingstar said:


> Just put my kiddo down for a nap so I'm scrolling through the weekly flyer previews...then it hits me that I'm not shopping this week because we'll be in Disney!!



Ohh lucky!  Have a great time!



dancin Disney style said:


> For the first time every I did a double Rexall shop.  Total between 2 transactions was $101.77 pre tax and I earned 404 miles.    I also topped up my gas tank and DD was driving on fumes so she filled her’s too....I think that’s around 80 miles.
> 
> BTW, had a chat with the Rexall cashier and she’s all gung ho for their new rewards program.  I asked her if she knew why they where leaving AM.  She said...they lost a ton of money after the expiring miles fiasco.   So if that is true (I kind of doubt) they will lose a s*#t ton of money when AM is gone.



Yeah, I'm not sure about that either.  The Manager I spoke with at Rexall a couple of weeks ago said the Air Miles program costs them a lot.  That I believe.


----------



## kerreyn

Double dip here too! The two orders combined, before tax and deposits came to $109.59, for a total of 424am earned!  

I sure am going to miss these Rexall air miles deals....


----------



## hdrolfe

I did one order, the lady at the cash scanned both but was surprised I had two coupons, she said she'd let the system sort it out, and they both worked, she was quite surprised. I didn't buy that much lol, but I got kiddo some chips and new toothpaste (apparently he only likes watermelon flavour... eww!) and some chocolate bars for me. There were no regular Aero bars! so kiddo has to settle for the chips. And they had a small selection of M&M stuff so I got a shepherd's pie for dinner. I'm surprised the boy lets me eat any of it when I make it, he could eat the whole thing himself. I worry for when he's a teenager.  

I don't think I would shop there much if it wasn't for the points, the things I get I could buy elsewhere for less, or more conveniently, but I will take advantage of the airmiles while I can!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Off-topic..   one of the things to hit us out the blue in December is our cat.  She was born in September 2010, on the very day we left for our first WDW vacation, and we brought her home the day before Halloween.  So she's only just over 9 years old.  Not that old for a cat.  Before we left in August (Universal trip), she had her yearly exam/shots, etc.  Her weight was 11.34 lbs.  Come mid-December, my husband kept insisting she lost weight.  She needed to regardless, but ok.  I brought her into the Vet's and discovered in that 4 month period she lost 2.21 lbs!  Way too much too fast.

She ended up being diagnosed with either cancer, liver disease or fatty liver.  Medicines were crazy!  For 3 weeks it was 1/2 pill morning & night plus a full pill in the afternoon plus a syringe of liquid morning & night.  And a 1/4 pill every 3 days to stimulate her appetite.  

Every week she gets weighed.  Every week she loses.  Actually, twice she gained a bit.  Last week she gained and for a full week kept eating a can of wet food (for cats who had surgery - easier on her stomach) every 24 hours.  I was sure she would have gained weight, but yesterday I discovered she lost the weight gain and more!  She's down to 7.98 lbs now.  Surprisingly she's still very alert, active, not underweight (for her).

Yesterday she had another appetite stim. pill but refused to eat any of her food all night.  Refused all today as well.  I couldn't figure it out.  She loved this stuff!  Then it hit me to try opening a different can.  Sure enough, she's been devouring it!  I had to stop giving her all she wants as I'm afraid she'll throw it up since her stomach was so empty.  Poor cat must have been trying to tell me all day something was wrong with that can and I was too stupid to understand her.

Well, I'm off to cuddle with my cat on the couch for a bit.  She's wanted my attention all day and I haven't been able to give it to her until now.  I don't know how many more weeks she'll be with us.


----------



## mort1331

ElCray said:


> I was giving my colleagues a primer on the Rexall opportunity today and someone made me this! Thought you all would enjoy.


Or a skid of relish and poweraid


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Off-topic..   one of the things to hit us out the blue in December is our cat.  She was born in September 2010, on the very day we left for our first WDW vacation, and we brought her home the day before Halloween.  So she's only just over 9 years old.  Not that old for a cat.  Before we left in August (Universal trip), she had her yearly exam/shots, etc.  Her weight was 11.34 lbs.  Come mid-December, my husband kept insisting she lost weight.  She needed to regardless, but ok.  I brought her into the Vet's and discovered in that 4 month period she lost 2.21 lbs!  Way too much too fast.
> 
> She ended up being diagnosed with either cancer, liver disease or fatty liver.  Medicines were crazy!  For 3 weeks it was 1/2 pill morning & night plus a full pill in the afternoon plus a syringe of liquid morning & night.  And a 1/4 pill every 3 days to stimulate her appetite.
> 
> Every week she gets weighed.  Every week she loses.  Actually, twice she gained a bit.  Last week she gained and for a full week kept eating a can of wet food (for cats who had surgery - easier on her stomach) every 24 hours.  I was sure she would have gained weight, but yesterday I discovered she lost the weight gain and more!  She's down to 7.98 lbs now.  Surprisingly she's still very alert, active, not underweight (for her).
> 
> Yesterday she had another appetite stim. pill but refused to eat any of her food all night.  Refused all today as well.  I couldn't figure it out.  She loved this stuff!  Then it hit me to try opening a different can.  Sure enough, she's been devouring it!  I had to stop giving her all she wants as I'm afraid she'll throw it up since her stomach was so empty.  Poor cat must have been trying to tell me all day something was wrong with that can and I was too stupid to understand her.
> 
> Well, I'm off to cuddle with my cat on the couch for a bit.  She's wanted my attention all day and I haven't been able to give it to her until now.  I don't know how many more weeks she'll be with us.


It's the worst when our fur babies are trying to tell us something and we just can't figure it out. I'm so sorry your cat is having to go through this. Enjoy the time you have left with her. I have PM'd you a poem that has helped me at a time like this.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Off-topic..   one of the things to hit us out the blue in December is our cat.  She was born in September 2010, on the very day we left for our first WDW vacation, and we brought her home the day before Halloween.  So she's only just over 9 years old.  Not that old for a cat.  Before we left in August (Universal trip), she had her yearly exam/shots, etc.  Her weight was 11.34 lbs.  Come mid-December, my husband kept insisting she lost weight.  She needed to regardless, but ok.  I brought her into the Vet's and discovered in that 4 month period she lost 2.21 lbs!  Way too much too fast.
> 
> She ended up being diagnosed with either cancer, liver disease or fatty liver.  Medicines were crazy!  For 3 weeks it was 1/2 pill morning & night plus a full pill in the afternoon plus a syringe of liquid morning & night.  And a 1/4 pill every 3 days to stimulate her appetite.
> 
> Every week she gets weighed.  Every week she loses.  Actually, twice she gained a bit.  Last week she gained and for a full week kept eating a can of wet food (for cats who had surgery - easier on her stomach) every 24 hours.  I was sure she would have gained weight, but yesterday I discovered she lost the weight gain and more!  She's down to 7.98 lbs now.  Surprisingly she's still very alert, active, not underweight (for her).
> 
> Yesterday she had another appetite stim. pill but refused to eat any of her food all night.  Refused all today as well.  I couldn't figure it out.  She loved this stuff!  Then it hit me to try opening a different can.  Sure enough, she's been devouring it!  I had to stop giving her all she wants as I'm afraid she'll throw it up since her stomach was so empty.  Poor cat must have been trying to tell me all day something was wrong with that can and I was too stupid to understand her.
> 
> Well, I'm off to cuddle with my cat on the couch for a bit.  She's wanted my attention all day and I haven't been able to give it to her until now.  I don't know how many more weeks she'll be with us.



 sending hugs and thinking of your kitty.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Off-topic..   one of the things to hit us out the blue in December is our cat.  She was born in September 2010, on the very day we left for our first WDW vacation, and we brought her home the day before Halloween.  So she's only just over 9 years old.  Not that old for a cat.  Before we left in August (Universal trip), she had her yearly exam/shots, etc.  Her weight was 11.34 lbs.  Come mid-December, my husband kept insisting she lost weight.  She needed to regardless, but ok.  I brought her into the Vet's and discovered in that 4 month period she lost 2.21 lbs!  Way too much too fast.
> 
> She ended up being diagnosed with either cancer, liver disease or fatty liver.  Medicines were crazy!  For 3 weeks it was 1/2 pill morning & night plus a full pill in the afternoon plus a syringe of liquid morning & night.  And a 1/4 pill every 3 days to stimulate her appetite.
> 
> Every week she gets weighed.  Every week she loses.  Actually, twice she gained a bit.  Last week she gained and for a full week kept eating a can of wet food (for cats who had surgery - easier on her stomach) every 24 hours.  I was sure she would have gained weight, but yesterday I discovered she lost the weight gain and more!  She's down to 7.98 lbs now.  Surprisingly she's still very alert, active, not underweight (for her).
> 
> Yesterday she had another appetite stim. pill but refused to eat any of her food all night.  Refused all today as well.  I couldn't figure it out.  She loved this stuff!  Then it hit me to try opening a different can.  Sure enough, she's been devouring it!  I had to stop giving her all she wants as I'm afraid she'll throw it up since her stomach was so empty.  Poor cat must have been trying to tell me all day something was wrong with that can and I was too stupid to understand her.
> 
> Well, I'm off to cuddle with my cat on the couch for a bit.  She's wanted my attention all day and I haven't been able to give it to her until now.  I don't know how many more weeks she'll be with us.



I hope your kitty is able to recover, and I am glad you were able to figure out what she wanted! Hopefully if you space the meals out a bit she'll fill up, sometimes they don't like the food if it is cold from the fridge, it loses it's smell. I had a sweet cat who lost a lot of weight and was just not herself, vet said it could be bone cancer or she was just old (I adopted her and had no idea how old she really was). She was on some pills which helped, but then stopped helping. It is so hard, poor little thing just lost so much weight so fast  Now I am super paranoid about all my kitties eating enough, but not too much, and if one won't eat a meal I follow them around until I can get them to eat something. Canned food is actually much better for cats than the dry stuff but of course you have to watch which you are feeding them as many have fillers, and some have way more calories than others. The ones with gravies (as opposed to pate) are lower in calories but generally have more starches added. I have a very fat cat who has been slowly loosing weight (4 pounds since September, he's still 18lbs though) and feed him the lower calorie stuff, and yes I have done a lot of research into how many calories are in which types of food.


----------



## isabellea

@Disney Addicted  When my 2yo half-siamese cat started loosing weight (he was 16 pounds and lost 5 pounds pretty quickly) he had some blood tests done and he was in renal failure. He survived 4 more years with a special diet, lots of water (we bought a fountain) and some pills. He was one of the rare cat that didn't like wet food so he only got dry food. Hopefully, the vets can find your cat problem soon and that it can be controlled easily with food.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Off-topic..   one of the things to hit us out the blue in December is our cat.  She was born in September 2010, on the very day we left for our first WDW vacation, and we brought her home the day before Halloween.  So she's only just over 9 years old.  Not that old for a cat.  Before we left in August (Universal trip), she had her yearly exam/shots, etc.  Her weight was 11.34 lbs.  Come mid-December, my husband kept insisting she lost weight.  She needed to regardless, but ok.  I brought her into the Vet's and discovered in that 4 month period she lost 2.21 lbs!  Way too much too fast.
> 
> She ended up being diagnosed with either cancer, liver disease or fatty liver.  Medicines were crazy!  For 3 weeks it was 1/2 pill morning & night plus a full pill in the afternoon plus a syringe of liquid morning & night.  And a 1/4 pill every 3 days to stimulate her appetite.
> 
> Every week she gets weighed.  Every week she loses.  Actually, twice she gained a bit.  Last week she gained and for a full week kept eating a can of wet food (for cats who had surgery - easier on her stomach) every 24 hours.  I was sure she would have gained weight, but yesterday I discovered she lost the weight gain and more!  She's down to 7.98 lbs now.  Surprisingly she's still very alert, active, not underweight (for her).
> 
> Yesterday she had another appetite stim. pill but refused to eat any of her food all night.  Refused all today as well.  I couldn't figure it out.  She loved this stuff!  Then it hit me to try opening a different can.  Sure enough, she's been devouring it!  I had to stop giving her all she wants as I'm afraid she'll throw it up since her stomach was so empty.  Poor cat must have been trying to tell me all day something was wrong with that can and I was too stupid to understand her.
> 
> Well, I'm off to cuddle with my cat on the couch for a bit.  She's wanted my attention all day and I haven't been able to give it to her until now.  I don't know how many more weeks she'll be with us.


Best wishes and pixie dust to your cat. I have lost 3 cats and one dog in the past. I understand what you are going through.


----------



## bababear_50

Shell,,filled up at Shell tonight picked up 68 airmiles
Red Bull 4 pk is $10.99
= 25 Bonus Boom airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sending you hugs Disney Addicted
I lost my (Luna) calico cat a couple of years ago,,I still miss him.
Enjoy your time with him.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Magnetic wall/ceiling hooks for cruise (need 2 sets):
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004DJ6580...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Cruise luggage tags:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074Q35ND1...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Toiletry Organizer Bag (need 2):
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07C231GWM...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Tech Accessories Organizer:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01E5JKZYM...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Toe Topper Socks for slip-ons sneakers:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06XJPYRDJ...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Water shoes for Atlantis water park:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B082QX6TML...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Phew! That was a good list! LOL



We purchased magnetic hooks for our cruise and forgot to pack them.    I added them to my packing list for August's cruise with Virgin Voyages.

I love the pink toiletry organizer bag.  Too much... I added it to my wish list.

The tech organizer is interesting.  I'm undecided whether it would be good or not.  Specifically I'm wondering if it would be worth the slightly extra weight or space it would take up.  I currently just use a ziploc bag to hold my adapters/cables.

As for water shoes, I LOVE Keens!  Hands down I feel they are the best.  Last year they came out with a cute dressier option that I purchased.  I really wanted the blue but purchased the sandy color so they would go with anything I wore.  Comfortable, waterproof, good support for walking for ages.

https://www.keenfootwear.com/en-ca/...AL_color=1022968&cgid=womens_footwear_sandals


----------



## juniorbugman

I bought gas at Shell today and earned 71 miles.  Yup put in almost 70 litres of gas.  Yup Jeep was almost empty.  Oh and I had a save 12 cents per litre from Sobeys so another $5.00 saved there. 
 Bought stuff in the store but didn't read until after that the bonus points weren't on lottery tickets so I didn't get the miles inside the store I thought I would get.  Oh well live and learn.


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'd be interested to know where you shopped that the coupon worked at the self-scan. I tried in Toronto one day and a big message popped up "coupons can't be used at self-scan" and i needed to wait for a supervisor to come over.*


I used both coupons, I used the self scanning register at the Rexall in the Path south of Union Station/Harborfront.


----------



## AngelDisney

First attempt to double dip at Rexall was a failure. I had to visit the best Rexall store at University and Queen. The manager was so patiently waiting for me to get all my coupons out to scan. Got 202 AM. Wanted to make another run but really couldn’t think of anything else to buy.


----------



## CanadianKrista

With yesterday's Rexall posted, I'm now officially Onyx again!  Has everyone noticed your running total is updated real time now instead of just on Sundays?


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hi everyone
I too am one of the people who will no longer be shopping at Rexall once the airmiles stop. I used to prefer Shoppers anyways, only switched bc of AM.

Does anyone have the list of partners and offers for shop the block? I'm pretty sure I got all 7 partners but of course they didn't post. Sigh.

I would just like to say again how much I love this thread. I dont post very often bc I'm not organized enough. But it's such a community of caring people. I really feel like I know all of you and your pets, families, and Donald - you are a stronger duck than I, to deal so eloquently with what you are.
Love you guys


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Disney Addicted the tech organizer is actually quite compact. A cruise channel I am subscribed to recommends it.

Those Keens are nice, but I don’t think they would pass on the waterslides.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> I too am one of the people who will no longer be shopping at Rexall once the airmiles stop. I used to prefer Shoppers anyways, only switched bc of AM.
> 
> Does anyone have the list of partners and offers for shop the block? I'm pretty sure I got all 7 partners but of course they didn't post. Sigh.
> 
> I would just like to say again how much I love this thread. I dont post very often bc I'm not organized enough. But it's such a community of caring people. I really feel like I know all of you and your pets, families, and Donald - you are a stronger duck than I, to deal so eloquently with what you are.
> Love you guys


*Thanks for the kinds words, don't feel particularly strong right now but I'm doing my best to put one foot in front of the other!

If you head over to the StB thread I created a file for each province that lists all of the offers.
Offers for Quebec, Saskatchewan, Thunder Bay and Yukon
Every other region's offers*


----------



## ottawamom

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> I too am one of the people who will no longer be shopping at Rexall once the airmiles stop. I used to prefer Shoppers anyways, only switched bc of AM.
> 
> Does anyone have the list of partners and offers for shop the block? I'm pretty sure I got all 7 partners but of course they didn't post. Sigh.
> 
> I would just like to say again how much I love this thread. I dont post very often bc I'm not organized enough. But it's such a community of caring people. I really feel like I know all of you and your pets, families, and Donald - you are a stronger duck than I, to deal so eloquently with what you are.
> Love you guys


There are a few of us who have not yet seen any AM post. In my case it is my son's account. Mine DH and another DS have all posted no issues. It often takes AM a couple of days to get all the posting done (why?). If they don't post I'll be on AM chat first thing on Tuesday to get them to straighten it all out.

In the meantime make up a list of where you shopped, the date, coupon used, amount spent (?), did they post (what it said when they posted). The agent should be able to clear it up pretty quickly with all that information in hand.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> With yesterday's Rexall posted, I'm now officially Onyx again!  Has everyone noticed your running total is updated real time now instead of just on Sundays?



It does seem to, which actually means I have to work harder lol, my number is not going up as quickly as I'd like to see!


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Magnetic wall/ceiling hooks for cruise (need 2 sets):
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004DJ6580...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> Cruise luggage tags:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074Q35ND1...olid=1UVW4OZ4I8R0Y&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Hahahaha, I just received my Amazon order yesterday for my cruise supplies, which included these same luggage tags and a different set of magnetic hooks!  Great minds think alike apparently


----------



## CanadianKrista

Universal just released their promo tickets to the end of the year - Buy 2 days, get 2 free.  Now I just have to wait for Airmiles to offer them and I can get another big item off my list!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tinkershelly said:


> Hahahaha, I just received my Amazon order yesterday for my cruise supplies, which included these same luggage tags and a different set of magnetic hooks!  Great minds think alike apparently



Which hooks did you buy?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can anyone recommend a USB multi-hub type thingy?


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> With yesterday's Rexall posted, I'm now officially Onyx again!  Has everyone noticed your running total is updated real time now instead of just on Sundays?



Hi Krista
I noticed that last week and I was surprised that I'm moving along a fast as I am.

You've collected:
5,030* 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> With yesterday's Rexall posted, I'm now officially Onyx again! Has everyone noticed your running total is updated real time now instead of just on Sundays?





bababear_50 said:


> I noticed that last week and I was surprised that I'm moving along a fast as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> You've collected:
> 5,030*
> Hugs
> Mel



That's awesome Mel and @CanadianKrista  on hitting onyx already!!!!!!  I'm just short of 1000 for this year.  I have a ways yet...but I'll get there this year.  I'm determined to hit it this year!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Here is was all happy that I didn't have to go hunting down miles after Shop the Block posted.  Now I have to hunt down some miles.  I did a shop at Safeway 2+ weeks ago where the promo was if you used 95 cash miles you got 25 Am.  Well those have NOT posted   So the receipt is now pinned onto my bulletin board with the date written and circled as to when I can " chat " with them for my missing miles.  I actually should have had 57 miles post.  It is on the receipt, so it will be an easy fix.  

I wonder how many miles they " save " with people who don't track their miles to post appropriately?


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which hooks did you buy?


https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00IYFQ2JG?ref_=pe_3034960_443727830_E_301_dt_1
I stuck one on my fridge and it seems pretty strong, it's a box of 8.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Tinkershelly I looked at those as well.  When is your cruise again?


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Here is was all happy that I didn't have to go hunting down miles after Shop the Block posted.  Now I have to hunt down some miles.  I did a shop at Safeway 2+ weeks ago where the promo was if you used 95 cash miles you got 25 Am.  Well those have NOT posted   So the receipt is now pinned onto my bulletin board with the date written and circled as to when I can " chat " with them for my missing miles.  I actually should have had 57 miles post.  It is on the receipt, so it will be an easy fix.
> 
> I wonder how many miles they " save " with people who don't track their miles to post appropriately?


I have those same 25AM outstanding on my spreadsheet. I think the terms said they would post 4-6 weeks. When I've done this offer at Sobeys in the past they have shown up in the 1-2 week time frame. Metro usually take 2-3 weeks to post a similar offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have that same offer x 3 for Sobeys...still waiting.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just a heads up from Rexall yesterday.  I did two shops, different collector card and different stores.  At the first Rexall the $5 survey coupon didn't go through and I've just noticed the $10 coupon didn't print either.  The cashier was going to just give me $5 off for the survey coupon but it took me under $50 so I let it go (line up behind me and I wasn't fast enough to just grab something) but I'm not happy about the missing $10 coupon.  I'll be going back to the store since there aren't any conditions on getting the $10 coupon in the flyer and I spent $50, just wished I caught it yesterday in the store.


----------



## stfxkid

Days In the Sun said:


> Just a heads up from Rexall yesterday.  I did two shops, different collector card and different stores.  At the first Rexall the $5 survey coupon didn't go through and I've just noticed the $10 coupon didn't print either.  The cashier was going to just give me $5 off for the survey coupon but it took me under $50 so I let it go (line up behind me and I wasn't fast enough to just grab something) but I'm not happy about the missing $10 coupon.  I'll be going back to the store since there aren't any conditions on getting the $10 coupon in the flyer and I spent $50, just wished I caught it yesterday in the store.



There was unfortunately fine print on the bottom of second page. I did three shops yesterday, got my 606AM but only one $10 coupon when. I just re-read the fine print and baby formula and diapers are exclude (as well as a couple of the other usual suspects).


----------



## Days In the Sun

stfxkid said:


> There was unfortunately fine print on the bottom of second page. I did three shops yesterday, got my 606AM but only one $10 coupon when. I just re-read the fine print and baby formula and diapers are exclude (as well as a couple of the other usual suspects).



Thanks for info.  I read through the flyer and none of the fineprint applied to my order so hopefully I'll make it there tomorrow (too much snow or I'd go today).


----------



## BLAZEY

Raimiette said:


> My trip to Rexall went well.  Both coupons stacked, 200AMs for $56 spend.  My Rexall recently installed some self-checkouts and I don't normally use those out of respect for the workers but there was a line and decided to see if the coupons would work there.  It did, scanned them first.
> 
> My StB also posted in full which was a nice surprise as my Foodland shop didn't post until the 28th.


I scanned both at the till and only one took, 2 transactions so I tried it twice. Only 100 bonus points per transaction.


----------



## BLAZEY

bababear_50 said:


> My Rexall shop,,,now keep in mind I have been waiting for a double dip day.....and I needed a new Magic Bag......Oh and Maynards wine gums are 0 percent fat!!!!
> 4  $50 shops and 808 Airmiles. I love that they will post tomorrow.
> I will miss Rexall when they are gone.
> Hugs
> Mel


Which coupons did you use? the bonus bloom 100AM/ $50 shop and the 1 day only one for 100AM/ $50 shop?


----------



## tinkerone

BLAZEY said:


> I scanned both at the till and only one took, 2 transactions so I tried it twice. Only 100 bonus points per transaction.


This happens at my Rexall as well.  It seems not all stores are set up the same.  Not sure why but I ended up not bothering over the last two times.  It is what it is.


----------



## BLAZEY

tinkerone said:


> This happens at my Rexall as well.  It seems not all stores are set up the same.  Not sure why but I ended up not bothering over the last two times.  It is what it is.


I've always been able to double dip before,  just this time it didn't work.


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Tinkershelly I looked at those as well.  When is your cruise again?


March 1!  And I'm not ready. Amazon has been such a good resource, except for the delivery on Monday that went to someone else's house and they now need to reorder it all for me. It had a couple of bathing suits that I have high hopes for, and I'm still looking for shorts that the local stores don't seem to have in stock yet


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tinkershelly said:


> March 1!  And I'm not ready. Amazon has been such a good resource, except for the delivery on Monday that went to someone else's house and they now need to reorder it all for me. It had a couple of bathing suits that I have high hopes for, and I'm still looking for shorts that the local stores don't seem to have in stock yet



Joe Fresh has some swimwear and shorts,etc at the Joe Howe store...also The Bay has TONS of swimsuits in the store.


----------



## bababear_50

BLAZEY said:


> Which coupons did you use? the bonus bloom 100AM/ $50 shop and the 1 day only one for 100AM/ $50 shop?



Hi
I used the Bonus Boom one and the one that was posted on the airmiles website.
Both of which Donald - my hero 
 posted here in this thread a few pages back. Both coupons had different bar codes.
Hope that helps
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Heads up
I made a 125 airmiles mistake,,,even though the Sobeys flyer says Feb 13th,,,, the spend $125 get 125 airmiles is only good Friday 14 to Sunday 16th. Cashier suggested I come back tomorrow and see if they will adj for me,,which was nice of her.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## BLAZEY

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I used the Bonus Boom one and the one that was posted on the airmiles website.
> Both of which Donald - my hero
> posted here in this thread a few pages back. Both coupons had different bar codes.
> Hope that helps
> Mel


Yes that's what I had too.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Heads up
> I made a 125 airmiles mistake,,,even though the Sobeys flyer says Feb 13th,,,, the spend $125 get 125 airmiles is only good Friday 14 to Sunday 16th. Cashier suggested I come back tomorrow and see if they will adj for me,,which was nice of her.
> Hugs
> Mel


I did that same thing the other week. I won't grocery shop till Friday from now on. (That and it was snowing today)


----------



## Days In the Sun

Shells January promo for 4 fill-ups has posted on my account as well as Feb 12 Shell GO+ day.


----------



## bababear_50

Ohhhhh Bundle Up today!!!
I am heading out for a Pre Op appointment but I plan to get to Rexall this afternoon to use all the $10.00 off coupons I've collected.
So all I have to do is buy something for around $10.00 and then use the $10.00 coupon to pay and cash debit for any remainder? Right? (One coupon per transaction ,right?).
I always get these coupons and forget to use them,,,I have 6 of them so I am not leaving $60.00 on the table.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Ohhhhh Bundle Up today!!!
> I am heading out for a Pre Op appointment but I plan to get to Rexall this afternoon to use all the $10.00 off coupons I've collected.
> So all I have to do is buy something for around $10.00 and then use the $10.00 coupon to pay and cash debit for any remainder? Right? (One coupon per transaction ,right?).
> I always get these coupons and forget to use them,,,I have 6 of them so I am not leaving $60.00 on the table.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



-24 at the moment, I think I might stay in today.

Correct, spend $10 use coupon works, one $10 coupon per transaction.  Ive also done spend $25, use $5 survey coupon and $10 together but it's been awhile so can't say it works for sure.

Stay warm!


----------



## spiffgirl101

Just a drive-by posting by me. Looks everyone did well at Rexall, glad you can earn as many as you can before they stop being partners.
I got 46 airmiles on Wednesday when I got gas. No more earning for me for a while, off to Universal Studios, then Disney, then my cruise 
Perfect timing because it's been below -20  here for the last few days, wind-chill in the -30's...


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 Yes that's exactly right. Try playing the how close to $10 game while you're doing it. Minimize that cash outlay. Then take the $10 you saved and put it aside (or into a Disney GC). I like to think of each of those $10 off coupons as 95 Cash AM and I put the money aside like I would if I used Cash AM on a purchase.

Makes that $50 purchase, the other day, a 299AM return (100+100+2+2+95). Not a bad days work in the AM hunt.


----------



## Days In the Sun

spiffgirl101 said:


> Just a drive-by posting by me. Looks everyone did well at Rexall, glad you can earn as many as you can before they stop being partners.
> I got 46 airmiles on Wednesday when I got gas. No more earning for me for a while, off to Universal Studios, then Disney, then my cruise☺
> Perfect timing because it's been below -20  here for the last few days, wind-chill in the -30's...



Enjoy!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Once again I've got the 110/$115 at Sobeys.  This is killing me....I really don't need that much but I hate to not make use of it and then could I stretch it to $125 for the other coupon???????  On top of that I've got a couple other loaded offers that are decent that would earn an additional 60 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not sure why sobey's thinks this will make me want to shop, we've never spent anywhere close to this much! *


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Valentine's Day
My son made me a Angel food cake......it is delicious!! (0 fat content).
Coconut whip cream 1 percent fat.


----------



## bababear_50

spiffgirl101 said:


> Just a drive-by posting by me. Looks everyone did well at Rexall, glad you can earn as many as you can before they stop being partners.
> I got 46 airmiles on Wednesday when I got gas. No more earning for me for a while, off to Universal Studios, then Disney, then my cruise☺
> Perfect timing because it's been below -20  here for the last few days, wind-chill in the -30's...



Have a Awesome Holiday !!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *not sure why sobey's thinks this will make me want to shop, we've never spent anywhere close to this much! View attachment 473617*


This is consistently what they offer me as well. I've probably come close to that on a Blue Friday but that's it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Used my Rexall coupon, ending up spending $8 out of pocket, but $5 of that was for a lottery ticket and some was taxes  I'm gonna win that $55 Million! lol. Now I want to hibernate!!  Wow it's cold out there, but looks like it will warm up over the weekend. Monday is still a debate on how we will celebrate Family Day, if he doesn't have a friend to go to the event at the high school it won't be worth it so we'll see. 

Stay warm to those in cold temps today!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Days In the Sun said:


> Shells January promo for 4 fill-ups has posted on my account...



same!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Days In the Sun said:


> Shells January promo for 4 fill-ups has posted on my account as well as Feb 12 Shell GO+ day.


I see that it did for me as well.  I'll take an extra 42 AM


----------



## juniorbugman

I am glad for you guys because I almost forgot about the $10 coupon on my Rexall bill.  I have decided I will go next week and treat myself to the Russell Stover Easter chocolates I was going to buy on Wednesday but found something cheaper to make up my $50.00.  They are 12.99 plus tax so it will only cost me about $4 and I will get lots of Easter chocolates to share with the family.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I went to Sobeys again.  I stretched it to the $125 by getting my DD some flowers and chocolates for Valentine’s Day....she’s very sadly single and makes a point of telling me weekly.  Now let’s hope I haven’t made things worse Anyway, I somehow miscalculated by $11 and still don’t know what I missed but I spent $136 pre tax and earned 321 miles.

If I can get my act together I might go to Rexall to use those $10 coupons. I still haven’t gotten DH anything for Valentine’s Day.

To give you all a laugh...it’s 2:45 right now and DH is JUST NOW trying to get a dinner reservation for tonight Bless his little heart for putting forth some effort but he will never learn.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Tinkershelly, do you have a usb hub for your cabin?  These two have made it to my Wish List:

https://www.amazon.ca/Protector-TRO..._18?keywords=Cruise+On&qid=1581706257&sr=8-18
https://www.amazon.ca/Anker-Charger-Foldable-PowerPort-Samsung/dp/B00VH8G1SY


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did we ever figure out / get a reason why sometimes when doing a booking online for flights, you get to the check out and it says "Flight not available", but then you can turn around and book it as a one way for a higher amount of miles?


----------



## ElCray

I


Donald - my hero said:


> *not sure why sobey's thinks this will make me want to shop, we've never spent anywhere close to this much! View attachment 473617*


I'm in the same realm and it's ridiculous.


----------



## Tinkershelly

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Tinkershelly, do you have a usb hub for your cabin?  These two have made it to my Wish List:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Protector-TRO..._18?keywords=Cruise+On&qid=1581706257&sr=8-18
> https://www.amazon.ca/Anker-Charger-Foldable-PowerPort-Samsung/dp/B00VH8G1SY


No I don't, and that looks very interesting.   I guess I should do some more shopping


----------



## bababear_50

Working my 6  Rexall $10.00 off coupons today:
$10.95
$10.96
$10.86
$11.16
$11.38
$10.95
I did it,,Ottawamom suggested playing a game where I try to get close to $10.00 and not over.
I actually took a bit of cash with me because I didn't want to have to use my debit card 6 times.
Lots of Scotties Tissues (on sale 6 pack $3.99) x 2 $10 spends
Lots of Cashmere Toilet paper (on sale ,$3.99 each) x2$10.00 spends
Tresemme botanicals Hair shampoo
Ginger ale (on sale $3.99 6 pack)
12 pack water Nosh & Co.
A few chocolate kit kat Easter bunnies.
The cashier was impressed how close to the coupon amount I came each time.
Thanks for the idea Ottawamom.!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I hate shopping and I just find if I can somehow make it into a bit of a game it's a little more interesting. Way to go! You did very well. I bought 2 Easter Bunnies 4.99 each. Needed something to get me over $10. There was a box of Toffife on the counter $2.79 with a $2 off coupon on them. I got one of those. With taxes I was in for $2.15 (the taxes always get me) I guess I should have gone for cheese and milk then I would have been more successful with the game.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Spent $108 at Sobeys and earned 110 miles. Meh, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Spent $108 at Sobeys and earned 110 miles. Meh, it's better than nothing.


*Hits my targeted 1:1 ratio so I'd be fairly happy. We rarely earn anywhere close to that with our regular grocery trips, last week we spent $57.44 and got 2 miles *


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.  I really don't have much time to get this booked.   BTW....the March weekend is in Guelph.


*OK, I'll bite -- why Guelph in March? And which hotel (we have a couple i wouldn't tell my in-laws to stay in  )*


----------



## juniorbugman

I went to Sobeys and wasn't thinking I would hit the spend $125 get 125 but we bought some things I wasn't planning on so spent $127 (yup just made it) and earned the 125 bonus miles along with my spend $125 get bonus 40 miles for a total of 202 miles.  We were just under so added a bottle of windshield wash fluid and boom got over the $125 spend.  My brother is happy with the shopping as he got his Nando's Spicy P (Pascal Siakham) hot sauces.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hoping to get a decent haul when I go out this evening for the shopping! Shell has been good to us so I hope I can get a good return at Safeway too!


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping $145 for 213 AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Three 25L V-Power fill ups at Shell down for February, one more to go! Hopefully they keep them coming for the spring...


----------



## Mikamarii

Can't seem to find the answer but what is the next yearly bonus event?

I believe it would be Mega Miles sometime in March/April? Anything after that?

We are trying to hammer on the airmiles to get the bulk of hotels covered for our Europe Trip in 2021 (have enough right now for our 4 days in Paris/Paris Disney!) We need a few things from Lowes that I might space out across events to maximize the bonuses!


----------



## flower_petals

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hits my targeted 1:1 ratio so I'd be fairly happy. We rarely earn anywhere close to that with our regular grocery trips, last week we spent $57.44 and got 2 miles *


Always at Metro!  Drives me crazy.  I try to wait for a promo, but most of the time, I need the groceries.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Whew! Spent $372; earned 887


----------



## ottawamom

Mikamarii said:


> Can't seem to find the answer but what is the next yearly bonus event?
> 
> I believe it would be Mega Miles sometime in March/April? Anything after that?
> 
> We are trying to hammer on the airmiles to get the bulk of hotels covered for our Europe Trip in 2021 (have enough right now for our 4 days in Paris/Paris Disney!) We need a few things from Lowes that I might space out across events to maximize the bonuses!


Mega Miles (the last few years) has been anywhere from March through May. The next event after that was an online shopping event in July (Christmas in July) followed sometimes by Back to School (or Pack to School) in August/September. Then nothing until Shop the Block.

Airmiles has added in a few Bonus Boom events they can be good for 1-200AM. In terms of ongoing earning your best bet is Blue Fridays at Sobeys/Safeway. If you plan accordingly (and they offer things you can use) you can earn several hundred AM in a day.

As with everything these days, this is all subject to change going forward. The past is no guarantee of future promotions.


----------



## bababear_50

Why do I have this feeling that there will be a Blue Friday at Sobeys & Foodland next Friday? Probably because I will be 1 day post surgery and unable to participate,,,dang,,,but here's the question,,,would you trust your son to go shopping for you?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Why do I have this feeling that there will be a Blue Friday at Sobeys & Foodland next Friday? Probably because I will be 1 day post surgery and unable to participate,,,dang,,,but here's the question,,,would you trust your son to go shopping for you?
> Hugs
> Mel


I would never trust my DD, but is you DS Airmiles trained? Mine failed to put the right items for scanning ($10 over $50 by mixing up items for two different purchases) and laughed at me as I was struggling to scan all my coupons at Rexall. Not helpful at all!


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline 
Just saw this in the rumours and news section of the DIS
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...owcase-adventure-to-replace-agent-p-at-epcot/Time to start planning....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I would never trust my DD, but is you DS Airmiles trained? Mine failed to put the right items for scanning ($10 over $50 by mixing up items for two different purchases) and laughed at me as I was struggling to scan all my coupons at Rexall. Not helpful at all!



Well he does seem to listen to me but will he actually show that he was listening to me is another subject,,,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yes my DS 17 actually gets it now we used miles to pay for trips he’s pretty good about it .


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Why do I have this feeling that there will be a Blue Friday at Sobeys & Foodland next Friday? Probably because I will be 1 day post surgery and unable to participate,,,dang,,,but here's the question,,,would you trust your son to go shopping for you?
> Hugs
> Mel



I agree, it likely will be a Blue Friday. I will be in a Canadian Citizenship ceremony for DS's girlfriend in the morning. I can still take-off after that and get to the store but it won't be at my usual store opening time.

I would trust my son to go only if I made up a very specific detailed list. Of course this is the kind of list I do a Blue Friday Shop with anyway (not quite awake when I shop) I even list the items in order of where they are in the store.

IE.
Becel 907g $4.99 (2) +30  (translates as Becel margarine size 907g price is $4.99 purchase 2 and get 30AM)
Lays Chips 280g 3/$5.00 (6) +100

I put all this in a spreadsheet if I'm going for a threshold spend so I can easily keep track of my purchases. (forgo the threshold spend if it's someone else doing it.) If you limit your shop to a few key must haves he should be able to manage.


----------



## Mikamarii

ottawamom said:


> Mega Miles (the last few years) has been anywhere from March through May. The next event after that was an online shopping event in July (Christmas in July) followed sometimes by Back to School (or Pack to School) in August/September. Then nothing until Shop the Block.
> 
> Airmiles has added in a few Bonus Boom events they can be good for 1-200AM. In terms of ongoing earning your best bet is Blue Fridays at Sobeys/Safeway. If you plan accordingly (and they offer things you can use) you can earn several hundred AM in a day.
> 
> As with everything these days, this is all subject to change going forward. The past is no guarantee of future promotions.



Great thanks! Gonna try and be more conscious of the airmiles deals going forward but limited to mostly sobeys. Nothing else really around. I have some decent offers on my sobeys app this weekend so hoping to pick up a few hundred today.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I agree, it likely will be a Blue Friday. I will be in a Canadian Citizenship ceremony for DS's girlfriend in the morning. I can still take-off after that and get to the store but it won't be at my usual store opening time.
> 
> I would trust my son to go only if I made up a very specific detailed list. Of course this is the kind of list I do a Blue Friday Shop with anyway (not quite awake when I shop) I even list the items in order of where they are in the store.
> 
> IE.
> Becel 907g $4.99 (2) +30  (translates as Becel margarine size 907g price is $4.99 purchase 2 and get 30AM)
> Lays Chips 280g 3/$5.00 (6) +100
> 
> I put all this in a spreadsheet if I'm going for a threshold spend so I can easily keep track of my purchases. (forgo the threshold spend if it's someone else doing it.) If you limit your shop to a few key must haves he should be able to manage.



Thanks Hon
If there is one then I'll give him an itemized list with directions and hey what the worst that can happen right.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*Mikamarii*
sometimes Blue Friday at Sobeys can be just as good as a Airmiles promo.
This is my last Blue Friday at Sobeys.
Hugs
Mel



18 Jan 20



MISSISSAUGABONUS REWARD MILES+1,200

Happy Shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from shopping -- takes many more stops now to get what i can eat, at the best price <sigh>*
*Metro -$75.23 snagged 38 miles (mainly from garbage bags and targeted offers)
Zehrs - quick stop for 6 bags of frozen blueberries that are on sale for $2.99 no points but maybe it will trigger offers?
Costco - a massive hunk of salmon that will do me till maybe Tuesday morning - $34.76 
Small bulk store downtown - bottle of glucose (FINALLY found some!) $5.29
Rexall - used up our 2 $10 coupons, spent $2.15 in taxes and got toilet paper, dish soap (one for the sheets to get out the gross head sweat  ), cheese & a bag of almost expired licorice for hubby @bababear_50  0 fat btw!)

Now to get back to my pictures and post more in my personal thread!!!!*


----------



## Mikamarii

bababear_50 said:


> *Mikamarii*
> sometimes Blue Friday at Sobeys can be just as good as a Airmiles promo.
> This is my last Blue Friday at Sobeys.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Jan 20
> 
> 
> 
> MISSISSAUGABONUS REWARD MILES+1,200
> 
> Happy Shopping
> Hugs
> Mel



wowsa! My best in one day was 600.i did get 287AM today for130$


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

I could be wrong, but I don't think there's been a Blue Friday in Quebec since mid October Hoping for one soon.


----------



## kimbert

Hello all, I'm super behind on this thread, but I wanted to share this deal before it expires (in 2 days, sorry!)

(I'm up early on a holiday because today is Fastpass booking day!!!!)

It's about the weekly Blue Bonus item in the Sobeys flyer, Campbell's Chunky Soup (buy 10 at $2.50 each, get 95 AM). I noticed while in the store, that there is a separate Campbell's AM offer on when you spend $15.00 total on their brand of products). So... you could do as I did and double dip getting 10 cans. You will spend over $15 and earn the 25AM plus the 95AM.
Of course, your miles may vary if your soup doesn't cost the same as in NS/Atlantic. But check if your store has this second deal on (see photo for the in-store signage I found).

ETA: I got all the Fastpasses I wanted! Maybe not as early in the day as I was trying for, but I got them all!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, I'll bite -- why Guelph in March? And which hotel (we have a couple i wouldn't tell my in-laws to stay in  )*


University competitions run every weekend in March.  I'm probably going to book the Holiday Inn because the event is at the Delta and we NEVER stay where the event is....it just gets noisy an chaotic.  We stayed at the Hampton last year but the price is $40/night more and I'm paying far too much to stay in Scarborough for the other weekend I had to book.  Normally we would just do one weekend in a hotel (it's been a girls weekend tradition for years) but the schedules this year are terrible with late nights and very early mornings.  There are also large gaps in the day so the hotel gives me a place to go and hang out......the mall could end up costing more than the hotel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Man, I wish air miles released flights earlier! Right now, the latest they start at January 6, 2021.  That means, I won't be able to book flights (or my cruise) until almost 6 weeks AFTER my one-year date of travel for April 2021. I'm concerned that the cruise fare is going to go up between now and then. I don't like booking anything until I know my flights are confirmed. I've been monitoring the Carnival Breeze cruise for a few months now and it hasn't budged price wise. That's a good and bad thing, potentially.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Man, I wish air miles released flights earlier! Right now, the latest they start at January 6, 2021.  That means, I won't be able to book flights (or my cruise) until almost 6 weeks AFTER my one-year date of travel for April 2021. I'm concerned that the cruise fare is going to go up between now and then. I don't like booking anything until I know my flights are confirmed. I've been monitoring the Carnival Breeze cruise for a few months now and it hasn't budged price wise. That's a good and bad thing, potentially.


It’s interesting! I am the other way around. I‘d like to book cruise and hotels first then book flights. When I book flight first, I lose the flexibility of adding or subtracting days from the trip plan. Sometimes things come up and itinerary may change. I usually check flight fare a year out so I have an idea about the price range. This helps to decide if it’s better to spend days pre-cruise or post-cruise budget-wise. However, sometimes flights are the cheapest when they first become available for booking. Then I may book flights first.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If the flights are substantially more expensive for one cruise, they could be much cheaper for another. Unless I am 100% married to a particular cruise, I go when it’s over all more affordable.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If the flights are substantially more expensive for one cruise, they could be much cheaper for another. Unless I am 100% married to a particular cruise, I go when it’s over all more affordable.


I see. I am less flexible with travel dates, only school holidays. I would pick a cruise with the cheapest price then plan from there. Looking forward to travel flexibility once I retire!

Pixie dust on getting your flights and happy planning!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I should add that once DH has to picks his vacation in October for the entire following year, we are locked in date-wise.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Question - I know I can book DAH with Airmiles with the Personal shopper, or party tickets, but has anyone been able to book a dessert party?


----------



## Aliciahere

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Man, I wish air miles released flights earlier! Right now, the latest they start at January 6, 2021.  That means, I won't be able to book flights (or my cruise) until almost 6 weeks AFTER my one-year date of travel for April 2021. I'm concerned that the cruise fare is going to go up between now and then. I don't like booking anything until I know my flights are confirmed. I've been monitoring the Carnival Breeze cruise for a few months now and it hasn't budged price wise. That's a good and bad thing, potentially.



Just check with your travel agent to make sure that the cruise deposit is refundable (most are)


----------



## Gigi22

Thought I’d mention this for those who won the Round-Up Contest.  Got my prize gift cards from the Round-Up Contest today!  Anyhow, they were sent out by “Rep Fulfillment Corp” in Pickering, via Purolator.  In very small print on the last line of the return address it says “Ref:  Dept 4071-Air Miles” which was the only mention of Air Miles on the entire package.  No cover letter.  Just a bit peculiar, but I’ll take it!


----------



## kerreyn

Thanks for the head's up! I was just wondering what was going on with the GC'c.


----------



## adamkat

Hello lovelies.  So I’m still new at AM and looking for expertise. 
we do t have credit cardso i love you our AM card. Currently we have enough for at least one 1 day 2 park universal ticket (2500) AM. 
wondering if that is an all year deal as we aren’t going till October/ November. 
 Also what is best way to maximize to get enough for one more ticket?  Boys are 11&13 when we go but they are considered “adults” -yeah come stay at my house this is NOT the case!  lol
Anyways any tips would be great. 
as always TIA
Kat


----------



## marcyleecorgan

adamkat said:


> Also what is best way to maximize to get enough for one more ticket?


These days it's harder and harder to get good AM payout than in the past.
Safeway has spend $100 -125 /get 100 AM on certain weeks. Shell also has a 100 bonus for 25L purchased 4x a month.
Rexall is leaving the program soon.


----------



## ottawamom

The Universal park offer is usually on the Airmiles site. It can go away for a while but it always comes back. If you have enough for 1 ticket and you are guaranteed going, I would pick up the one ticket while you can..

Collecting more miles. Blue Fridays are your best bet right now. If you shop the big ticket special deals you can easily get 7-800AM. Many here get above 1000AM on a Blue Friday. You're lucky to have two eating machines in your house.

There will likely be another "big" promotion March/April/May sometime. Likely worth 1000AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I’m super excited .....I’m helping a newbie plan a WDW trip!


----------



## bababear_50

adamkat said:


> Hello lovelies.  So I’m still new at AM and looking for expertise.
> we do t have credit cardso i love you our AM card. Currently we have enough for at least one 1 day 2 park universal ticket (2500) AM.
> wondering if that is an all year deal as we aren’t going till October/ November.
> Also what is best way to maximize to get enough for one more ticket?  Boys are 11&13 when we go but they are considered “adults” -yeah come stay at my house this is NOT the case!  lol
> Anyways any tips would be great.
> as always TIA
> Kat



Kat
Remember that the Universal 1 day park to park is only good for
The 2-Park 1-Day Park-to-Park Ticket entitles one (1) guest admission to *BOTH *Universal Studios Florida™ *AND *Universal’s Islands of Adventure™ theme parks on any one (1) calendar day.

*******Valid for 9 months from time of purchase.******

I recently got stuck with one due to a cancelled trip,,,I was able to sell it though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1349845Buy 3 Starbucks products get 75 airmiles
Blue Bonus 
Buy 6 quaker oatmeal or Pancake mixes or syrup get 95 airmiles

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1349852Blue Bonus 
Buy 6 quaker oatmeal or Pancake mixes or syrup get 95 airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1349855
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1349964
Happy airmile hunting 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think I might do the quaker offer towards the end of next week for DD’s breakfast program at school.


----------



## dancin Disney style

WTH.....I placed an order through airmilesshops last weekend.  The miles have posted but they posted the 10 miles I earned and then removed 8 of them?????


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo is home "sick" and I'm debating heading to Sobeys to buy bacon, buy 4 get 50 AM. It costs more than I could get it for (probably an extra $4) but we sure do love bacon  Then I'm looking at the pancake/syrup mix for next week. Since it'll be shrove Tuesday, normally he gets pancakes at school that day but the board will be on strike that day so it's cancelled. I'd prefer waffles myself and I think the mix works in the waffle maker. 

The flights I'm looking at on Airmiles for my December cruise are (of course) not available at the "regular" cost, everything is twice as many airmiles! Even the possible cruise in May, the flights are messed up, all of them costing a lot more airmiles, and as soon as I select the flight home it tells me they aren't available, but I can book them as one ways, which costs even more airmiles! It was really weird yesterday I checked the costs at work and the airmiles cost was about 200 less than when I got home and checked here. Same account, a few hours apart. This is starting to be annoying. I guess I could use them for hotels or towards the cruise I'd like to book for May. Which I shouldn't do because I'm supposed to be saving money. But winter is so long and cold and snowy! I need about 150 more airmiles to have $400 worth on redtag, so that could be some bacon, pancakes and oatmeal. And maybe some Tostitos at Metro as well


----------



## mort1331

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo is home "sick" and I'm debating heading to Sobeys to buy bacon, buy 4 get 50 AM. It costs more than I could get it for (probably an extra $4) but we sure do love bacon  Then I'm looking at the pancake/syrup mix for next week. Since it'll be shrove Tuesday, normally he gets pancakes at school that day but the board will be on strike that day so it's cancelled. I'd prefer waffles myself and I think the mix works in the waffle maker.
> 
> The flights I'm looking at on Airmiles for my December cruise are (of course) not available at the "regular" cost, everything is twice as many airmiles! Even the possible cruise in May, the flights are messed up, all of them costing a lot more airmiles, and as soon as I select the flight home it tells me they aren't available, but I can book them as one ways, which costs even more airmiles! It was really weird yesterday I checked the costs at work and the airmiles cost was about 200 less than when I got home and checked here. Same account, a few hours apart. This is starting to be annoying. I guess I could use them for hotels or towards the cruise I'd like to book for May. Which I shouldn't do because I'm supposed to be saving money. But winter is so long and cold and snowy! I need about 150 more airmiles to have $400 worth on redtag, so that could be some bacon, pancakes and oatmeal. And maybe some Tostitos at Metro as well


couple of things. remember even though it has airmiles attached to it, doesnt make it a good deal. If the bacon is more than the return in AM, then I would pass on it. For the pancake mix, yes all of them can make waffles in the maker, they should have the ratio on the package. Enjoy. We make extra waffles and freeze them, dont need to buy eggos anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I will also be picking up at least a few of the pancake mix, and oatmeal for us this week.   I'm contemplating picking up some of the soups for lunches here at work...since winter seems to NOT go away quite yet...and soup just tastes good on a cold day...so that will be a few more miles that are an easy one for me collect on.   Slowly but steady wins the race 

Edited
I'm not going to pick up the soups.  Just double checked the flyer.  Not that good of a deal for me...and to have to purchase 10.  But I am going to stop and pick up 2 25.00 sephora gift cards.  Either I will use them for myself, or give them to the dd for part of her birthday gift.


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I will also be picking up at least a few of the pancake mix, and oatmeal for us this week.   I'm contemplating picking up some of the soups for lunches here at work...since winter seems to NOT go away quite yet...and soup just tastes good on a cold day...so that will be a few more miles that are an easy one for me collect on.   Slowly but steady wins the race
> 
> Edited
> I'm not going to pick up the soups.  Just double checked the flyer.  Not that good of a deal for me...and to have to purchase 10.  But I am going to stop and pick up 2 *25.00 sephora gift cards*.  Either I will use them for myself, or give them to the dd for part of her birthday gift.



I was going to pick up the pancake mix but RCSS has it for $1.88 for PC Optimum members. Too lazy to do the math, but I’m thinking for me, cheaper is better?

I must be blind, but is there a Sephora gift card offer, I only see iTunes gift cards in the Sobeys flyer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> I must be blind, but is there a Sephora gift card offer, I only see iTunes gift cards in the Sobeys flyer.


It is on the back page of the current one that ends today.  There is 25 Am for 25.00 gift cards to sephora, roots, wayspa, and kobo gift cards.


----------



## kerreyn

We're planning a WDW trip in October/November for my DD's 30th birthday. Ideally, we're going to catch the end of Halloween and the beginning of the Christmas decorations. We've been ever so patiently (not) waiting for Disney to release tickets for the MNSSHP, and since we're both onyx, we're planning on using the air miles personal shopper to get us tickets for the party. Dates and tickets still aren't released on the WDW website, but there's some UK ticket company selling MNSSHP tickets, and the Disney UK site says to call to buy tickets. What the heck?


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is on the back page of the current one that ends today.  There is 25 Am for 25.00 gift cards to sephora, roots, wayspa, and kobo gift cards.


Thanks! Usually I just search “gift cards” on the flipp app beginning of the new flyer week, but guess I forgot to do it last week!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is on the back page of the current one that ends today.  There is 25 Am for 25.00 gift cards to sephora, roots, wayspa, and kobo gift cards.



Thanks for the information...I missed the gift cards in the flyer...off to Sobeys after work today to get some Kobo gift cards!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm just getting ready to update the flyer links in the first post and that means changing the title of the thread and I realized i never acknowledged the current one! How cool is that for this week we've had the title include "page 1200" AND that the first post on that page was made by @bababear_50 , Mel made the first response this thread had almost 5 years ago! 

True, i need to get out of the house more *


----------



## juniorbugman

So today I went to Rexall to use my $10 coupon to buy my Russell Stover Easter Chocolate.  I remembered that I had a Kelloggs visa gift card that was earned by buying 2 cereals and it expires in April.  I thought ok I will spend $15 and just pay anything over that price and it would be basically free.  Well my chocolates were actually on sale for 9.99 so I didn't need to buy the other items but I thought of that later so I got my total to $15.05.  The cashier scanned the visa gift card and it was declined.  If I didn't have a line behind me and somewhere else to be I would have had him remove the other items and just buy the chocolates so I paid 5.00 out of pocket and got my chocolates, a hand warmer and a $1.00 scratch ticket.  I came home and checked and my gift card is valid so no idea why it was declined.  I still have until April to use it so I will try again.  But after all of that I did get my Easter Chocolates.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So today I went to Rexall to use my $10 coupon to buy my Russell Stover Easter Chocolate.  I remembered that I had a Kelloggs visa gift card that was earned by buying 2 cereals and it expires in April.  I thought ok I will spend $15 and just pay anything over that price and it would be basically free.  Well my chocolates were actually on sale for 9.99 so I didn't need to buy the other items but I thought of that later so I got my total to $15.05.  The cashier scanned the visa gift card and it was declined.  If I didn't have a line behind me and somewhere else to be I would have had him remove the other items and just buy the chocolates so I paid 5.00 out of pocket and got my chocolates, a hand warmer and a $1.00 scratch ticket.  I came home and checked and my gift card is valid so no idea why it was declined.  I still have until April to use it so I will try again.  But after all of that I did get my Easter Chocolates.


*I don't have any of those coupons left BUT it does very clearly state that it can't be use with ANYTHING else, including manufacturers coupons and/or gift cards. The restrictions on their use are crazy long and that's why some of us will pull the "how close can i get" game when we use them.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I don't have any of those coupons left BUT it does very clearly state that it can't be use with ANYTHING else, including manufacturers coupons and/or gift cards. The restrictions on their use are crazy long and that's why some of us will pull the "how close can i get" game when we use them.


Oh maybe that is what happened.  Oh well I wish I had read that first and then knew that the chocolates were actually on sale.  Oh well my chocolates were still free anyway.  I would have had to pay the $1.29 tax so not that much more.    I really thought that a Visa gift card was still considered a Visa purchase not a gift card.  Oh and my $1.00 was a loser.


----------



## marchingstar

not at all about Air Miles, but...my boarding group was just called for Rise of the Resistance!!

I had to get it out because I might not be a big deal in the resistance, but the resistance is a big deal to me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> not at all about Air Miles, but...my boarding group was just called for Rise of the Resistance!!
> 
> I had to get it out because I might not be a big deal in the resistance, but the resistance is a big deal to me!


*OMG I'm so glad to see this! I've been fretting about you actually getting to ride since they only issued 46 boarding groups today and the rest were back-ups! I had my fingers crossed that this wasn't a day you were going to be on Batuu, Ignite the spark and May the Force be With You !!!*


----------



## adamkat

so I received an email today that I am hold status.  Did not even know that was a thing. 
then opened my sobeys offers and see 35 AM with $115 spent?!?  Really.


----------



## juniorbugman

adamkat said:


> so I received an email today that I am hold status. Did not even know that was a thing.
> then opened my sobeys offers and see 35 AM with $115 spent?!? Really.


Don't even know what hold status is.
I know how you feel about Sobeys.  Last week I had spend $125 get 40 miles and this week I got spend $115 get 25 miles.   So I do most of my spending there and this is how they repay me.  Guess it won't be a big shop this week.  Holding out like everybody else for a Blue Friday.  Even though I don't earn any points at Food Basics I have started doing some of my shopping there.  It is near where I take badminton classes and I go there before class.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Not sure if I'm happy to report this or not   After 5 straight weeks (I thought it was 4 weeks but it was 5) of getting the 110/$115 from Sobeys it is gone.  I've now got 40/$125.  It was a great run while it lasted....I earned 1416 miles on that sweet deal.  I think though that I will be happy to go back to my regular price match, pc optimum shopping at RCSS.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Don't even know what hold status is.


I had no clue either but then being the master of typos (Apple autocorrect hates me and sends some crazy messages) I wondered if it was supposed to be  'gold' not hold.


----------



## adamkat

adamkat said:


> so I received an email today that I am hold status.  Did not even know that was a thing.
> then opened my sobeys offers and see 35 AM with $115 spent?!?  Really.



GOLD I need to proofread better.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> I had no clue either but then being the master of typos (Apple autocorrect hates me and sends some crazy messages) I wondered if it was supposed to be  'gold' not hold.


You could be correct.  Isn't autocorrect the worst thing ever?


----------



## kerreyn

Finally got our gift cards from the Round Up contest!


----------



## Debbie

adamkat said:


> so I received an email today that I am hold status.  Did not even know that was a thing.
> then opened my sobeys offers and see 35 AM with $115 spent?!?  Really.


Better than mine....it's get *25 *AM with $115 spend. They won't be seeing me this week.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I'm so glad to see this! I've been fretting about you actually getting to ride since they only issued 46 boarding groups today and the rest were back-ups! I had my fingers crossed that this wasn't a day you were going to be on Batuu, Ignite the spark and May the Force be With You !!!*



you’re so kind!! we were in a backup group (boarding group 93), and it looks like they got up to 106 today. so not many guaranteed spots, but they sure got lots of us in to help the cause!

no spoilers at all, but it was amazing. we might be talking the grandparents in to another early morning with the kiddo so we can battle again. the only not-so-fun part is actually booking the boarding groups.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'll be hitting a new Sobeys store to start my four offers I have until early April to complete:

Spend $40, get 95
Spend $40, get 50
Spend $40, get 50
Spend $40, get 50

I like this a lot better as I get spread out my shopping cart to all of my players


----------



## ottawamom

An email from whom? On hold in what regard. Sorry I must have missed an earlier part of the conversation.

NVM I read back a couple of pages and found the reference it was a typo s/b Gold for anyone just joining in now (like me)


----------



## adamkat

ottawamom said:


> An email from whom? On hold in what regard. Sorry I must have missed an earlier part of the conversation.



so sorry I didn’t proofread. 
An email from AM saying I am now Gold status. Not hold.   was excited as I didn’t know it was a thing.  Lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> You could be correct.  Isn't autocorrect the worst thing ever?


I really should have started a list of the crazy autocorrects that my phone makes.  I asked my DD yesterday for a hockey jersey but my phone decided to ask her for her Joe Keys.  I recall once something being changed to Moose lips.....no idea what I actually wanted to say but it sure wasn't Moose lips.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had some miles that have been sitting around on my desk posted thru the online chat. I'm not sophisticated enough to have fancy-pants spread sheets like some of you , straight up old school with receipts and tiny pieces of paper scribbled on attached to them  I do add a star to the calendar on my wall to remind me but that's it! I just got 85 miles added to my secondary card -- 35 for my online transaction during StB being split up (luckily it still managed to trigger the coupon and i got the full amount) and 50 for an offer thru email to earn a single miles, anywhere, and get 50!*


----------



## Gigi22

Got a question about using gift certificates at AM brick-and-mortar stores.  If you are paying for purchases with a gift certificate, do you get air miles?  Trying to get the biggest bang for gift certificates, in terms of air miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gigi22 said:


> Got a question about using gift certificates at AM brick-and-mortar stores.  If you are paying for purchases with a gift certificate, do you get air miles?  Trying to get the biggest bang for gift certificates, in terms of air miles.


*Yes! You even earn miles if you USE cash miles to pay for your transaction.*


----------



## ottawamom

Gigi22 said:


> Got a question about using gift certificates at AM brick-and-mortar stores.  If you are paying for purchases with a gift certificate, do you get air miles?  Trying to get the biggest bang for gift certificates, in terms of air miles.


By Gift Certificates I'm assuming you mean Gift Cards if so, yes you do. I use GC all the time at Sobeys and Metro. Get my AM for purchasing the card (when it's on offer) and I also get AM for the things I purchased that day. Score a triple dip by putting that GC purchase on an AM Mastercard.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> you’re so kind!! we were in a backup group (boarding group 93), and it looks like they got up to 106 today. so not many guaranteed spots, but they sure got lots of us in to help the cause!
> 
> no spoilers at all, but it was amazing. we might be talking the grandparents in to another early morning with the kiddo so we can battle again. the only not-so-fun part is actually booking the boarding groups.


That is so awesome.  The Boarding group process and mass of humanity at HS rope drop is stressing me out for our upcoming trip in April.  We're only onsite for 4 nights so I doubt we'll get Smugglers Run FP during that time.   I guess if we don't get it I'll keep in mind that most of this trip was paid for using airmiles, so it won't be as hard to stomach.


----------



## AngelDisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> That is so awesome.  The Boarding group process and mass of humanity at HS rope drop is stressing me out for our upcoming trip in April.  We're only onsite for 4 nights so I doubt we'll get Smugglers Run FP during that time.   I guess if we don't get it I'll keep in mind that most of this trip was paid for using airmiles, so it won't be as hard to stomach.


I am going in December and already stressing out too! If I get a higher BG, I can’t hop to other parks as it can be in the afternoon or at night. I don’t even know how to plan my days with this uncertainty. Then with the new rides and tiering, TSM is actually harder to get now. The plan is to rope drop a new tier 1 and book FP for another Tier 1. Yet this plan may not work with the ROTR BG. I just hope Disney would change to FP for ROTR before my FP booking window opens.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo! My last shopping trip updated with AM  & now am at 33% of what I should need when I reach out to Onyx personal shoppers!


----------



## marchingstar

momof2gr8kids said:


> That is so awesome.  The Boarding group process and mass of humanity at HS rope drop is stressing me out for our upcoming trip in April.  We're only onsite for 4 nights so I doubt we'll get Smugglers Run FP during that time.   I guess if we don't get it I'll keep in mind that most of this trip was paid for using airmiles, so it won't be as hard to stomach.



you’ll do great! both rides are super fun, so if you can make it on either/both, you’ll have a blast


----------



## marchingstar

AngelDisney said:


> I am going in December and already stressing out too! If I get a higher BG, I can’t hop to other parks as it can be in the afternoon or at night. I don’t even know how to plan my days with this uncertainty. Then with the new rides and tiering, TSM is actually harder to get now. The plan is to rope drop a new tier 1 and book FP for another Tier 1. Yet this plan may not work with the ROTR BG. I just hope Disney would change to FP for ROTR before my FP booking window opens.



I have a lot of feelings about the boarding group process.

The nice thing is that even with a higher BG, you can hop somewhere else and just watch the BG progress through the app. Once yours is called, you have about 2 hours to get to the ride. So if you’re at another park, you’d have time to bus over. 

My only suggestion is if you can, don’t have a set dinner/evening plan. We had a reservation at 5:00, and of course our BG was called at 4:00. We did the ride, huddled to the restaurant, and got seated by 5:30. But we knew there was a good chance we would get turned away for being 30 minutes late.


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> I have a lot of feelings about the boarding group process.
> 
> The nice thing is that even with a higher BG, you can hop somewhere else and just watch the BG progress through the app. Once yours is called, you have about 2 hours to get to the ride. So if you’re at another park, you’d have time to bus over.
> 
> My only suggestion is if you can, don’t have a set dinner/evening plan. We had a reservation at 5:00, and of course our BG was called at 4:00. We did the ride, huddled to the restaurant, and got seated by 5:30. But we knew there was a good chance we would get turned away for being 30 minutes late.


Thanks for the tip! I need to rethink my dining plans.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@AngelDisney, I am hoping for a better situation for RotR as well!  What are your exact dates and resort for December again? We are Nov 28-Dec 5 at Pop.  I plan on making my HS days (likely doing two so we can ride all the new stuff) for the end of the week (Thurs and Fri).


----------



## marchingstar

well, we tried for a BG again this morning and again we’re in a backup. 104 today. cross your fingers, friends!!


----------



## adamkat

So ventured to sobeys today got 180 AM with pancake mix and syrup (thankfully boys live on pancakes) and Starbucks coffee (thankfully I live on coffee).  Lol.


----------



## Gigi22

Huh.  Just checked the Air Miles app.  Metro not showing any bonus miles offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Gigi22 said:


> Huh.  Just checked the Air Miles app.  Metro not showing any bonus miles offers.


Dang that is too bad,,,keep checking Hon.
Mine just popped up a spend $50 get 50 airmiles.
Edited: spend 50$ get 50 airmiles not 25 airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Dang that is too bad,,,keep checking Hon.
> Mine just popped up a spend $50 get 25 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*lucky lady. Mine is spend 100 get 100 ... we barely spend 50 with my stupid diet!*


----------



## hdrolfe

My Metro is spend $80 get 80 and my Sobeys is spend $75 get 25 so I think I'll be going to Metro this week. I was planning to get the waffle mix and syrup but honestly we won't eat that much waffles or oatmeal so it just doesn't make sense. I like to get meat at Sobeys or Metro so they have different ones on sale, we'll eat what's on sale. And I'll get some Tostitos for kiddo at Metro for those AM as well. Should be able to get 150 or so for the $80 spend on things we can use and need. And a stop at M&M for a few of their 2 lbs meals that are on sale and that kiddo loves. Stock the freezer  No Airmiles on those but they're nice to have around. 

Working from home is boring... my kitchen chairs are not the most comfortable lol. But the cats, dog and kiddo are all happy.


----------



## bababear_50

Online shop through airmiles,,,first day of off on medical leave and I'm already spending money....
BUT I really needed another small humidifier for the living room as I gave my son the old one,,and the winter hat I've been admiring for 3 months is not doing me any good if I buy it in the Spring/summer.
Picked up two new Hoodies through Old Navy--finally have the two colors I've been looking for with free delivery and Bonus code off.
Now to take a painkiller and lay back down.
Happy airmile hunting
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My Metro is spend $80 get 80 and my Sobeys is spend $75 get 25 so I think I'll be going to Metro this week. I was planning to get the waffle mix and syrup but honestly we won't eat that much waffles or oatmeal so it just doesn't make sense. I like to get meat at Sobeys or Metro so they have different ones on sale, we'll eat what's on sale. And I'll get some Tostitos for kiddo at Metro for those AM as well. Should be able to get 150 or so for the $80 spend on things we can use and need. And a stop at M&M for a few of their 2 lbs meals that are on sale and that kiddo loves. Stock the freezer  No Airmiles on those but they're nice to have around.
> 
> Working from home is boring... my kitchen chairs are not the most comfortable lol. But the cats, dog and kiddo are all happy.



M&M's has some of those 1 or 2 lb meals but I was hoping to wait and see if any good Rexall double or triple dips happen next week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You know it's a slow AM week when you find yourself reviewing last years AM Spreadsheet to see when the next Blue Friday might be. Last year there was one Mar 1. We could maybe be looking at one this coming Friday Feb 28 but more likely for it to be March 6. Purely speculation, I have no insider info (yet!).

I just hope we get more Blue Fridays and than these Blue offers of the week aren't the new direction they are taking.


----------



## ottawamom

For those who did the BMO Bonus Boom. Mine just posted! I'll take it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh geez. Now I will be stalking my account more than usual today!


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> For those who did the BMO Bonus Boom. Mine just posted! I'll take it.



Got mine too!


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> For those who did the BMO Bonus Boom. Mine just posted! I'll take it.


Me, too! Now, Airmiles.....bring on the Mega Miles promotion, please.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @AngelDisney, I am hoping for a better situation for RotR as well!  What are your exact dates and resort for December again? We are Nov 28-Dec 5 at Pop.  I plan on making my HS days (likely doing two so we can ride all the new stuff) for the end of the week (Thurs and Fri).


My dates are Dec. 19-21 then Dec. 25-29. Most busiest days with highest crowd level of the year! No HS plans for the first stay. Planning to rope drop HS three times during the second stay. The problem now is getting BG for afternoon or evening that might interfere with dining or FP plans at another park. We are renting DVC and will be staying at AKV. I tried to book BWV for the second stay but there’s no availability for standard view at 11 months out. I believe someone was walking a reservation. Since once AKV was booked, there’s availability a week later. It’s my first time renting points, next time I would wait for a few days then try again. BWV would be better for rope dropping at HS. I think I should be able to ride all the new rides once, but I always want to ride my favourite rides more than once. I wonder if rope dropping HS just for the BG then hop to another park for using the prebooked FPs is a better plan. I guess we will have to wait and see if there’s any changes for ROTR.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So Bonus Boom Sobeys transaction was Feb 12 for $200, but it didn't get posted to my account until the 14th.  Will I have to chase BMO or AM for my 200 miles?  I think I have to chase BMO?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Deleted


----------



## ottawamom

BMO will know what day the CC transaction was completed (not posted) and it is a total of $200 to your CC that triggers the 200AM for the BMO offer. Check you CC statment to make sure it was transaction dated Feb 6-12.

If you do have to follow up with BMO, give up. They are the worst to follow up with after the fact. I usually just write off the missing AM when they are involved.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So Bonus Boom Sobeys transaction was Feb 12 for $200, but it didn't get posted to my account until the 14th.  Will I have to chase BMO or AM for my 200 miles?  I think I have to chase BMO?


Another question, did you opt in?  This offer was an opt in, when those happen I always print out a copy so I am able to prove it when they ask and they sometimes do.


----------



## bababear_50

Re: BMO
It is alot of airmiles to just walk away from,,,who do you call for unposted BMO airmiles?

I have a Nov 22-Dec 29th (spend $360.00 cummatively Sobeys)
220 airmiles offer not posted yet,,yes I opted in.

Feb 6-12 (Spend $200.00 at Bonus Boom partner Feb 6-Feb 12 2020).
200 Bonus Boom not posted yet,,yes I opted in.

I made a file just to track these.
Edited:
Ok I found this
All rewards, including promotional offers, can be viewed on *your AIR MILES* Collector Summary statement and/or through *airmiles*.ca. If you have questions about *the* Reward *Miles* you have earned from *BMO* you can also visit *your* local branch or call 1-800-363-9992.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Has anyone received the Global Pets bonus AM for making a donation of $5+ yet? I typically get my AM from Global Pets pretty quickly, but this hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## bababear_50

I am short one day next Christmas at my DVC resort so I booked a Disney hotel room via the airmiles hub website.
Can I add the quick service dining plan to this one night stay ,,and if so how do I do that?
 55$ USD two quick service meals,two snacks and one refillable length of stay mug.
Thanks in advance
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Re: BMO
> It is alot of airmiles to just walk away from,,,who do you call for unposted BMO airmiles?
> 
> I have a Nov 22-Dec 29th (spend $360.00 cummatively Sobeys)
> 220 airmiles offer not posted yet,,yes I opted in.
> 
> Feb 6-12 (Spend $200.00 at Bonus Boom partner Feb 6-Feb 12 2020).
> 200 Bonus Boom not posted yet,,yes I opted in.
> 
> I made a file just to track these.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Sadly I don't have an answer for this but I can tell you that I once had an issue with BMO MC bonus miles not posting and I got the run around from BMO to call AM's and AM's to call BMO.  Never did get the AM's because neither would take the blame.  They may have improved since then. 
If neither of these work for you then I would be tempted to just put in a missing miles request through AM's website.   Wishing everyone luck with this.  I really hope you all get the miles.  bababear_50 is right, that's a lot of AM's to leave on the table.


----------



## flower_petals

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So Bonus Boom Sobeys transaction was Feb 12 for $200, but it didn't get posted to my account until the 14th.  Will I have to chase BMO or AM for my 200 miles?  I think I have to chase BMO?


Same - now I have to fix this.  FB chat is saying BMO has until 120 days...blah blah blah, but I know it won't post because of this.  This will be fun


----------



## Etch

What do you consider a good AM rate for a week long March break car rental out of Orlando airport?

Currently 2460am + 74 USD taxes and fees. Current Budget promotion gives you 150 bonus airmiles for reserving using Air Miles.  AM amount had been slowly dropping over the last week but I think it will start going the other way shortly.

Price on Budget is $358.19 CDN (taxes and fees all in) but has risen about $40 since the start of the week.

Thx.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I am short one day next Christmas at my DVC resort so I booked a Disney hotel room via the airmiles hub website.
> Can I add the quick service dining plan to this one night stay ,,and if so how do I do that?
> 55$ USD two quick service meals,two snacks and one refillable length of stay mug.
> Thanks in advance
> Mel


My understanding is you only add dining if you book through Disney or as a package through a TA. But you can call Disney and see.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> BMO will know what day the CC transaction was completed (not posted) and it is a total of $200 to your CC that triggers the 200AM for the BMO offer. Check you CC statment to make sure it was transaction dated Feb 6-12.



It shows my transaction was feb 12, but it posted on the 14th


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I am short one day next Christmas at my DVC resort so I booked a Disney hotel room via the airmiles hub website.
> Can I add the quick service dining plan to this one night stay ,,and if so how do I do that?
> 55$ USD two quick service meals,two snacks and one refillable length of stay mug.
> Thanks in advance
> Mel


I think only dvc room only can book ddp. If room only elsewhere you need a park ticket as well to get ddp.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I am short one day next Christmas at my DVC resort so I booked a Disney hotel room via the airmiles hub website.
> Can I add the quick service dining plan to this one night stay ,,and if so how do I do that?
> 55$ USD two quick service meals,two snacks and one refillable length of stay mug.
> Thanks in advance
> Mel





hdrolfe said:


> My understanding is you only add dining if you book through Disney or as a package through a TA. But you can call Disney and see.





mort1331 said:


> I think only dvc room only can book ddp. If room only elsewhere you need a park ticket as well to get ddp.


*YES you can add the dining plan to a room only reservation by calling in -- it will then become a "ticket-less package" and have all the same cancellation policies attached to it.

HOWEVER, you can only do this if you book the room directly thru Disney -- just did this for our trip for the first 2 nights at the Movies because we always get the mug anyways and those darned things cost $20 now! We easily got the money out of the meals. The way this was handled was to refund the deposit on the RO reservation and make a brand new one that required the $200 deposit.

SO Mel, for you, I'm afraid this is a no since the room is booked thru a 3rd party *


----------



## Simbathecat

flower_petals said:


> Same - now I have to fix this.  FB chat is saying BMO has until 120 days...blah blah blah, but I know it won't post because of this.  This will be fun



I’m also chasing down the missing Bonus Boom from BMO & was told
by the customer service rep at airmiles today that none of the BMO Bonus Boom airmiles have been released yet. She said they have until 
March 31 to issue them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Another question, did you opt in?  This offer was an opt in, when those happen I always print out a copy so I am able to prove it when they ask and they sometimes do.



Oh yes, in fact, I click Opt In more than once just to make sure I am in! lol


----------



## cari12

kitntrip said:


> Has anyone received the Global Pets bonus AM for making a donation of $5+ yet? I typically get my AM from Global Pets pretty quickly, but this hasn't shown up yet.



I did the online donation twice but haven’t seen any AM yet.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES you can add the dining plan to a room only reservation by calling in -- it will then become a "ticket-less package" and have all the same cancellation policies attached to it.
> 
> HOWEVER, you can only do this if you book the room directly thru Disney -- just did this for our trip for the first 2 nights at the Movies because we always get the mug anyways and those darned things cost $20 now! We easily got the money out of the meals. The way this was handled was to refund the deposit on the RO reservation and make a brand new one that required the $200 deposit.
> 
> SO Mel, for you, I'm afraid this is a no since the room is booked thru a 3rd party *



Oh well 
I will just have to bite the bullet and get the mug for $20.
It was nice to use the airmiles to get the room,Art Of Animation,,,never stayed there.
Thanks for the information.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*nah you gotta splurge and get one of these! We love ours!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*in fact I think I have a rather unhealthy relationship with the skyliner *


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hi all..
Hope everyone is doing well. Saw yesterday I hit onyx already for the year so thank you to all of you ..
Today was my ADR day I got a few we really wanted and a couple im not thrilled with but am hoping to modify. Signed up on TP reservation finder . 6 am was hard we were in. TO at a hotel for a run this am . So alarm off at 545 done by 610 and tried to sleep until 710 and it was a no 
Ooh and I’m loving pc points now that I’m getting the swing of it . I’m at $40 in points and I just started a couple weeks ago so im encouraged by this . I love how I get points For fresh fruits and veg as opposed to blue Friday and mostly crap food 
Have a great day guys


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Oh well
> I will just have to bite the bullet and get the mug for $20.
> It was nice to use the airmiles to get the room,Art Of Animation,,,never stayed there.
> Thanks for the information.
> Hugs
> Mel


Unless you have a ticket for that day. Or you get a cheap dvc room for the one day and refund the AM room.


----------



## Silvermist999

.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *in fact I think I have a rather unhealthy relationship with the skyliner View attachment 475749*



I love these! Sooo cute!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I love these! Sooo cute!


*look what happened the day we made a special trip to EPCOT  to get the popcorn bucket. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DD will need to get a popcorn bucket...she LOVES popcorn. Can you only get that one at Epcot?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DD will need to get a popcorn bucket...she LOVES popcorn. Can you only get that one at Epcot?


*yup. It was the cheapest of the fancy ones and easily held the most,  almost 2 of the regular ones and it still only cost $2 for refills. *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I was the crazy lady with the oatmeal today at Safeway.  I would have bought more but alas, nowhere to store it.  Ah well my shopping netted me 429 more AM so it was definitely worth it, even if there wasn't Blue Friday or a weekend coupon...


----------



## adamkat

Donald - my hero said:


> nah you gotta splurge and get one of these! We love ours!!!



OMGee love that mug! If on DDP can you upgrade to one of those lovelies??


----------



## Debbie

kitntrip said:


> Has anyone received the Global Pets bonus AM for making a donation of $5+ yet? I typically get my AM from Global Pets pretty quickly, but this hasn't shown up yet.





cari12 said:


> I did the online donation twice but haven’t seen any AM yet.


I am the same.....donation online, no AM received yet


----------



## Donald - my hero

adamkat said:


> OMGee love that mug! If on DDP can you upgrade to one of those lovelies??


*yes! An extra $10 will let you upgrade to those fancy pants ones.  The skyliner resorts have the one we got and all the resorts have the starwars one. They're bigger and really do keep things hot or cold longer than the others.  We love ours! *


----------



## ottawamom

Simbathecat said:


> I’m also chasing down the missing Bonus Boom from BMO & was told
> by the customer service rep at airmiles today that none of the BMO Bonus Boom airmiles have been released yet. She said they have until
> March 31 to issue them.



That's a load of ... she was feeding you. Here's what posted in my account.


21 Feb 20



BMO BONUS BOOM+200


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *yes! An extra $10 will let you upgrade to those fancy pants ones.  The skyliner resorts have the one we got and all the resorts have the starwars one. They're bigger and really do keep things hot or cold longer than the others.  We love ours! View attachment 475939*


SOLD,,,,,now just need to wait 3 weeks. Till we are there...split stays let us get 2.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So, have any of the Bonus Boom miles chasers been successful chatting with AM through the chat or FB page?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Weekly coupon for Rexall -- not enough to make me head there!
Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid Feb 24th - 26th*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Weekly coupon for Rexall -- not enough to make me head there!
> Spend $50 get 80 AM Valid Feb 24th - 26th*



Thanks Jacqueline!

I think we're starting to see the decline on good Rexall offers, especially on the app.  I was hoping for a targeted offer on the app this week - we're going on vacay next week and need to pick up some things. I might just have enough on my list for 2 $50 orders...


----------



## panez

Just saw this on the airmiles app.  Weird it's with electronics.


----------



## mort1331

panez said:


> Just saw this on the airmiles app.  Weird it's with electronics.


Just finished getting these with the personal shopper. Did not see them online


----------



## mort1331

panez said:


> Just saw this on the airmiles app.  Weird it's with electronics.


Just finished getting these with the personal shopper. Did not see them online


----------



## mort1331

Anyone in Ottawa this week going to the Disney store for the Tigger key Sat?


----------



## dancin Disney style

panez said:


> Just saw this on the airmiles app.  Weird it's with electronics.





mort1331 said:


> Just finished getting these with the personal shopper. Did not see them online


Last August I got 3 MNSSHP through the personal shopper and a few days later the website was showing 3 tickets for the same date that I ordered.


----------



## bababear_50

The sons came through for me and did a quick Sobeys shop.
6 bottles maple syrup
6 boxes Oatmeal
plus I had two targeted offers for the oatmeal so
= 204 airmiles.
Taught them well
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Officially started saving for WDW in 2022. Now if I could get half decent AM deals to save for flights.


----------



## ElCray

Just checked out the IGA flyer. ZERO mention of Air Miles. In the app though, there are multiplier offers for spend $100 (5x) and spend $150 (7x). This store has really tanked in terms of offers.


----------



## isabellea

ElCray said:


> Just checked out the IGA flyer. ZERO mention of Air Miles. In the app though, there are multiplier offers for spend $100 (5x) and spend $150 (7x). This store has really tanked in terms of offers.



The norm for IGA is to have zero AM offers. Multipliers or blue Friday offers are the exception unfortunately.


----------



## dancin Disney style

If you need to online shop......but the $75 minimum makes it a little pricey

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en?ext...tGoi7xv9XvhhY6XTNUWls0fLhiIMcMwY64bzx1adaOg6E


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> If you need to online shop......but the $75 minimum makes it a little pricey
> 
> https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en?ext...tGoi7xv9XvhhY6XTNUWls0fLhiIMcMwY64bzx1adaOg6E


*you've got to be kidding me! I can't see the full details till I drag my lazy butt out of bed but i ordered close to $1,000 worth of computers for my hubby yesterday *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh FFS!  I just placed an order with Clinique through the aeroplan estore for $48, but I could have stretched that to $75.  AND, I was impatient and used my $75 in Amazon gift cards last week!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> you've got to be kidding me! I can't see the full details till I drag my lazy butt out of bed but i ordered close to $1,000 worth of computers for my hubby yesterday


Would you be able to cancel some of it...and the reorder through the airmiles portal?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hmmmm...I was putting off ordering a couple of things and waiting to hear about the mega miles promo.  What to do, what to do


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm not going to bother with this one.  Three different places at $75 for only 300 miles isn't a good use my dollars.  I'm waiting for Mega Miles as spring will be around the corner at that point and I can start buying summer clothes.


----------



## hdrolfe

I won't be doing this, I hate the airmiles portal... it's always a fight and I just don't want to fight about it. I'll consider it once during Mega Miles if I have to, but that's about it now! Just isn't worth the extra effort.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ever since our trip to Mexico last spring, I've been utilizing the Aeroplan estore as well.  Sometimes they have multiplier events like up to 10x the points.  Now that we are traveling more consistently I thought it might be wise to get us all accounts.  You just have to make one transaction to your aeroplan account per year to keep it active and not lose the miles.  It will take me forever to get us to the level of flight redemption, but that's fine.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ever since our trip to Mexico last spring, I've been utilizing the Aeroplan estore as well.  Sometimes they have multiplier events like up to 10x the points.  Now that we are traveling more consistently I thought it might be wise to get us all accounts.  You just have to make one transaction to your aeroplan account per year to keep it active and not lose the miles.  It will take me forever to get us to the level of flight redemption, but that's fine.



I do surveys that earn aeroplan and was able to redeem what I had for an Old Navy giftcard, I didn't think I'd ever earn flights but they had a deal on giftcards and it was worth it. I got my son an account as well, because he's a kid his points don't expire


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the computers are coming from staples,  not on the aeroplan site .. yes I checked first, we shop at home hardware often and they are one of the only brick and mortar stores that give aeroplan miles but figured I would go for the best return.  Then I remembered I was being stupid, staples will let me quadruple dip- 1/20 thru the store,  1/40 direct from staples,  something (forget what the rate is ) from the delivery service of staples and my amex card.  We don't need anything from any other store and luckily staples doesn't have a multiplier this morning so it's all good! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic, but does anyone use YETI mugs?  I'm thinking about buying some for our trip to Bahamas this summer.  We will be mostly drinking beer (bought offsite from Atlantis, of course) and I need something to keep them super duper cold.  Looking at the Rambler series 20oz


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, but does anyone use YETI mugs?  I'm thinking about buying some for our trip to Bahamas this summer.  We will be mostly drinking beer (bought offsite from Atlantis, of course) and I need something to keep them super duper cold.  Looking at the Rambler series 20oz
> 
> View attachment 476571


Yetis are great but if you are buying them just for your vacation I would suggest saving your money and buying Bubba’s instead.  They are on sale at Canadian Tire all the time and you can get really large ones if you want with a handle.  IMO, Bubba’s are just as good.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Oh and....because Yetis are expensive people steal them


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes I have two bubbas already..hmmm.  Maybe DH and DD can use those and I can get a new Yeti LOL


----------



## kerreyn

Disney World released tickets for MNSSHP this morning. I've submitted a personal shopper request to see how many air miles it'll take for 2 adult tickets for the October 31 party.


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> Disney World released tickets for MNSSHP this morning. I've submitted a personal shopper request to see how many air miles it'll take for 2 adult tickets for the October 31 party.



Already heard back from the personal shopper. The two adult tickets for the Oct. 31/20 MNSSHP will cost 4475 air miles.  It's a little high, but I've told them to proceed.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Already heard back from the personal shopper. The two adult tickets for the Oct. 31/20 MNSSHP will cost 4475 air miles.  It's a little high, but I've told them to proceed.


So happy for you! You are going to have an awesome time!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> So happy for you! You are going to have an awesome time!!
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks Mel!
I had guestimated it would cost approx. 2500 per ticket for Halloween night, so I'm happy (and surprised) it was a little less. The tickets on the WDW website for that night are $149 USD + tax, so once I figured the price with exchange, it's not too bad. We're going for my oldest daughter's 30th bday. She's onyx as well and submitted her request the same time as me, and hasn't heard back yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone who did the Sobeys offer back in January of redeem 95 miles get 25 miles, mine have posted to both accounts.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes I have two bubbas already..hmmm.  Maybe DH and DD can use those and I can get a new Yeti LOL


Sounds good!  If you will use it at home then it’s worth while.  
Tervis are also good and Contigo which you can get at Costco for really cheap.


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone who did the Sobeys offer back in January of redeem 95 miles get 25 miles, mine have posted to both accounts.


Mine have as well.  I had all the paperwork ready to go into the store this week because they told me if the points didn't post then come and see them and they would make it right.  I figured I had waited long enough for them to post.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Blue Friday in Ontario this week....


----------



## FLVacationGirl

It's sad that their promos have gone from spend $100, get 100 to spend $125, get 75.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Blue Friday in Ontario this week....
> View attachment 476619



of course...i just bought cheerios today!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine went from spend $100 get 50, and Lawtons went from spend $35 on our compliments get 95 to 75


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, but does anyone use YETI mugs?  I'm thinking about buying some for our trip to Bahamas this summer.  We will be mostly drinking beer (bought offsite from Atlantis, of course) and I need something to keep them super duper cold.  Looking at the Rambler series 20oz
> 
> View attachment 476571



I LOVE my Yeti. Bought it at MEC and use it every time we drive to FL for my big Sweet Teas from McDonald. Planning on bringing it on the Fantasy next August. My daughter also has ThermoFLask and it's also very good.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I have the exact one pictured and I love it . It’s so pretty . It does keep cold stuff cold and be very careful with hot stuff it stays way hot for hours I made tea in it once .

QUOTE="ilovetotravel1977, post: 61601750, member: 578364"]
Off topic, but does anyone use YETI mugs?  I'm thinking about buying some for our trip to Bahamas this summer.  We will be mostly drinking beer (bought offsite from Atlantis, of course) and I need something to keep them super duper cold.  Looking at the Rambler series 20oz

View attachment 476571
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ottawamom

That makes for a busy day tomorrow for me. Fastpasses first thing. Then Blue Friday lists to make. Snow to shovel and a haircut followed by fastpass juggling. And then all the boring stuff...

I love Blue Fridays!


----------



## cari12

Got my Global Pet 10 miles for an online donation. I did it twice and both posted today.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Blue Friday in Ontario this week....
> View attachment 476619


of course, we are in Ottawa this weekend , leaving Friday 7am before our store opens.
Good luck to all


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1350746
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1350793
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1350748
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1350751
Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Me neither. I tried hat it wouldn’t work through mobile order and I called and got a crap connection and it fed want my side so I emailed and got the standard response . So waiting . 
ive decided juat the two big kids will be going Littles struggled at MVMCPin dec and I think the late plus heat.. I really don’t think they will Make it at least without affecting the rest of the trip.
Another snow day. Big kid had a scheduled high school playoff game for hockey . It’s not snowing yet . It better snow 
Have a great day 

QUOTE="kerreyn, post: 61602271, member: 589761"]
Thanks Mel!
I had guestimated it would cost approx. 2500 per ticket for Halloween night, so I'm happy (and surprised) it was a little less. The tickets on the WDW website for that night are $149 USD + tax, so once I figured the price with exchange, it's not too bad. We're going for my oldest daughter's 30th bday. She's onyx as well and submitted her request the same time as me, and hasn't heard back yet.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hdrolfe

Making a Blue Friday list, but trying to keep it reasonable. Do I really need/want 10 bags of crispy minis? I know kiddo would want the bags of Doritos/Cheetos. 

I guess I'll have tomorrow to consider it as well, since I am guessing it will be a snow day. Snow is due to start this afternoon and fall overnight and into tomorrow. They cleared part of our snow banks this morning (woke me up around 5) so at least I'll have a place to put the snow!


----------



## bababear_50

Making a mini list for Blue Friday
12 boxes Prime chicken $7.99 x 12=$95.88=200 Airmiles
Lysol wipes & Spray $5.00 x 4 =$20.00 =50 Airmiles (might do this offer more than once).
Bounty Paper towels $9.00 x 2=$18.00= 50Airmiles (the price is pretty high for paper towels).
Sunlight Liquid dish soap 4/$10=$10= 40 Airmiles (might do this offer more than once).
Spend $125=75 Airmiles.
Targeted offer spend $125 get 40 Airmiles

Snow is falling here and looks like it will be off and on for a few days.
I am glad I don't have to drive in it,,but hope the roads will be nice and clear by Friday.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> of course, we are in Ottawa this weekend , leaving Friday 7am before our store opens.
> Good luck to all


There are two Sobeys in Kanata. You could still pick up a few things.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Samplesource is coming again soon! Just got the email...


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have a plan for just over 500AM, I think.  I'm waiting to see what my load and go offers are...I have nothing right now.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I made a list, then cut the list, and now it's only worth about 80 Airmiles, so not sure it's worth going in for. Some of the stuff on sale is just not worth it, even the crispy mini's they are on sale at Freshco so I'm not sure what to do. Any way, I'll keep thinking on it for now. I am wondering about a trip in May. I thought to cruise from New York but I could maybe do a 4-night from Port Canaveral and spend a day or two there at SeaWorld or Universal, or Disney  I requested a quote on one day ticket at SeaWorld so I'll see what that comes in at. Kiddo didn't want to fly that far, but for SW he might reconsider.


----------



## ottawamom

Just did up my list for Blue Friday $136 spent should net 632AM. Not one of my best but I am trying to not get things I already have in the pantry. I'll take it. Now I just need to figure out another 300AM to make ONYX for the year.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just took a quick peek...there are a few offers I can get.   I won't get to Safeway until lunch time so hopefully a few things I want are still there.  Finally a few offers on a Blue Friday that we will use.  

Now I have to go to Safeway over my lunch today to pick up some of the pancake/oatmeal deal...I don't want to miss out on that one.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Just did up my list for Blue Friday $136 spent should net 632AM. Not one of my best but I am trying to not get things I already have in the pantry. I'll take it. Now I just need to figure out *another 300AM to make ONYX for the year.*


That's awesome, to be so close. I'm only half way there, so fingers crossed for a good Mega Miles event this year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I think MM will be 5 partners earning 750, not 1000.  ALL offers are dropping drastically and regularly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This question is for those who have recently booked airfare with miles on Air Canada.

I have a link to a page on Aircanada.com that would let me book our seats online, even though we used an outside agent.  When I enter in the AC code, our flight comes up.  I go to click "Select Seats", and I get an error code telling me to call. ugh  I really don't want to call and be on hold for hours. I believe AC updated their reservation system so maybe that is why the link doesn't work?  I've tweeted, DM'd, FB'd msg them about this with no answer.

Does anyone have any solutions to skirting around this?


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> There are two Sobeys in Kanata. You could still pick up a few things.


Thanks, but we are traveling with the skate team, no groceries. I am trying to find out how I can get to the Disney store sat am for the Tigger key, and get back to the rink in time...uggg


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic, but does anyone use YETI mugs?  I'm thinking about buying some for our trip to Bahamas this summer.  We will be mostly drinking beer (bought offsite from Atlantis, of course) and I need something to keep them super duper cold.  Looking at the Rambler series 20oz
> 
> View attachment 476571


I’m in Mexico right now  and I was surprised I haven’t seen one bubba or yeti.  I have seen one tervis though, only one.  Last time we were away everyone had cups.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, normally if I'm going to an all-inclusive resort I don't bother.  This time, it's Atlantis (NOT AI), so we will be bringing our drinks with us to the beach/pool for the day.

How's the weather?  Which part of Mexico and resort?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This question is for those who have recently booked airfare with miles on Air Canada.
> 
> I have a link to a page on Aircanada.com that would let me book our seats online, even though we used an outside agent.  When I enter in the AC code, our flight comes up.  I go to click "Select Seats", and I get an error code telling me to call. ugh  I really don't want to call and be on hold for hours. I believe AC updated their reservation system so maybe that is why the link doesn't work?  I've tweeted, DM'd, FB'd msg them about this with no answer.
> 
> Does anyone have any solutions to skirting around this?



I had to call for my flights last August, it never worked properly. The link appears to be dead.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got a quote for SeaWorld already! Super quick. Now to decide what to do.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ok thanks @hdrolfe


----------



## kerreyn

Just did my Blue Friday list. IF I stick to the list, I'll spend approx. $242 and earn 830 air miles. I'll get 10 boxes of the cereal, and that'll go right into the food bank bin. We'll also stock up on the Charmin and Bounty (6 of each). We leave for a cruise (not Disney) next week, so the majority of what I'm getting will be food & snacks for DD to have while she's critter sitting while we're gone.

ETA - I've got $200 in Sobey's / Safeway gift cards from the Round Up contest to use, so this Blue Friday will be 'fairly' painless!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, normally if I'm going to an all-inclusive resort I don't bother.  This time, it's Atlantis (NOT AI), so we will be bringing our drinks with us to the beach/pool for the day.
> 
> How's the weather?  Which part of Mexico and resort?


Dreams Riviera Cancun.  As for weather, no snow and lots of sun .  Heaven!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's your friendly reminder from The Duck regarding Blue Friday ... miles should not overshadow your budget!!!
*


----------



## juniorbugman

So on this snowy Wednesday night I thought I would share a Mickey Plaque that I bought last fall in St Jacobs Ontario.  This is for all the Disney lovers out there.  I live by some of these sayings sometimes.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So on this snowy Wednesday night I thought I would share a Mickey Plaque that I bought last fall in St Jacobs Ontario.  This is for all the Disney lovers out there.  I live by some of these sayings sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 477080



Thanks for sharing!!
Love St Jacobs!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for sharing that. I have copied it to my desktop for easy reference when needed.

Just read an email that was delivered at 8:57pm, last night, that it's time to start planning my fastpasses. My window opened up at 7:00am yesterday. I was planned, revised and finalized long before the email. Good thing I don't rely on Disney telling me what I need to do.


----------



## mort1331

juniorbugman said:


> So on this snowy Wednesday night I thought I would share a Mickey Plaque that I bought last fall in St Jacobs Ontario.  This is for all the Disney lovers out there.  I live by some of these sayings sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 477080




The only wall of our house big enough for it was our stairs going up to bedroom. So get to see it when we first wake up and last when we go to bed.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ordered the 2 MNSSHP tickets through personal shopper . We will see how long it takes for them to go through . I can’t remember if it was email or mail ? 
I’m not thrilled with foodland a blue Friday. I wish we had a sobeys. I may grab a few things but the 75 air miles for a $125 purchase isn’t that exciting to me. 
I have a question . I have a split stay both show up in my MDE But when I did dining res only the firststay dates were available but that’s ok because that’s when we needed them but now am paranoid if will mess up fastpasses?? Should I call ?
Have been spending more time money into the PC optimum . I already have $70 and have put very little thought into it . Saddens me because I love my airmiles


----------



## Etch

hdrolfe said:


> Got a quote for SeaWorld already! Super quick. Now to decide what to do.


I'm sure you probably know but Seaworld has a Canadian ticket offer of $79 USD for one day ticket or $99 USD for two day ticket.  They're good at any of Seaworld, Busch Gardens, Aquatica and the water parks.  It can be hard to navigate to on their website but if you Google "Canadian Seaworld Deal it pops right up.

Figured it would give you a better comparison of whether you're getting good use of your Air Miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

Etch said:


> I'm sure you probably know but Seaworld has a Canadian ticket offer of $79 USD for one day ticket or $99 USD for two day ticket.  They're good at any of Seaworld, Busch Gardens, Aquatica and the water parks.  It can be hard to navigate to on their website but if you Google "Canadian Seaworld Deal it pops right up.
> 
> Figured it would give you a better comparison of whether you're getting good use of your Air Miles.



Thanks, I didn't know so I will look at that. I was going to Undercover Tourist for the prices to compare. I asked for the one with all day dining, I figure the more that is paid for in advance the better   Still not sure what we'll do, if any trip. But that's great info so I can see what I'm really comparing! Thanks


----------



## Etch

No problem!  Forgot to mention that the deal is online only and I think you have to buy a least a day in advance.

With the all day dining the Canadian deal is $104 USD for one day and $149 USD for 2 day ticket.


----------



## kerreyn

Did anyone else hear about this? Kinda funny......

https://wdwnt.com/2020/02/breaking-jungle-cruise-boat-sinks-with-guests-inside-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Gigi22

Huh.  Just received 192 AMs for Mountain of Miles.  Having a middle-aged moment here, as I can’t recall what this was for.  Anyone have better recall of this promo?


----------



## mkmommy

What is Mountain of Miles! I just got 760 Airmiles and have no idea what it is for.


----------



## AngelDisney

Gigi22 said:


> Huh.  Just received 192 AMs for Mountain of Miles.  Having a middle-aged moment here, as I can’t recall what this was for.  Anyone have better recall of this promo?


I remember it’s kind of skiing uphill or downhill to reveal 2x to 10x or 15x miles for shopping at airmilesshops.


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I remember it’s kind of skiing uphill or downhill to reveal 2x to 10x or 15x miles for shopping at airmilesshops.


Gee I guess I didn't spend much during that promotion as I got a whopping 5 miles and my Mom's account got 1.


----------



## cari12

juniorbugman said:


> Gee I guess I didn't spend much during that promotion as I got a whopping 5 miles and my Mom's account got 1.



I got 8 AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Holy cow  I've earned 3208 miles in the last month.  That is my best month ever.....I think the previous record was around 2500.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH's account got 180 miles for mountain of miles.  I already got my missing miles for this a long time go. And I didn't think I did any orders on DH's card LOL  Oh well, nice surprise since I'm not doing Blue Friday.


----------



## ottawamom

Hi my name is Ottawamom and I'm addicted to Airmiles.

Just back from Blue Friday. This morning I looked at my list, went downstairs, looked in the cupboard and took a bunch of things off my list. Added some regular groceries to get over the threshold spend and off I went. 

Started down my list (sticking to it) and then I saw the Crispy minis with 100AM just staring me down. I looked right back at them and couldn't leave them there on the shelf. They are good till the end of June and I could take a few bags with us on our holiday for snacks. Other than that I pretty much stuck to my list.

$161 spent 577AM in. Not a great morning but not a bad one either.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys before work. Only had 30 min to shop. Didn’t attempt the $125 bonus (coupon 75AM and App 35AM). Really didn’t have time to monitor my total and make it to $125. Spent $98 and got 253 AM. At first I wanted to skip it but I needed the AM as Rexall is leaving AM and Sobeys probably is the main AM partner from now on. Too bad I don’t have space in the freezer. Otherwise, the ice cream deal has good return. 

Have a Happy Blue Friday!


----------



## marchingstar

Happy blue friday to those participating! 

I decided that if I shopped today, I would really be spending $ for the miles. I’m going to live vicariously through all of you instead


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys spent $130 earned 521 airmiles.  Cheerios, frozen fruit and perogies and about $15 in other groceries.  Not my best either but I was in and out in no time as I was trying to beat the weather escalating at noon.  Came home to a powerage outage but we are back up for now.


----------



## bababear_50

My Blue Friday..................................I need something stronger than a cup of tea.............
Ok I was not properly dressed for this and physically I am a bit weak,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Wind warning when trying to manipulate the shopping cart with 6 packages of Bounty Paper towels!!
Wowzers they went everywhere--over cars,,under cars---- at cars............................many thanks to the kind gentleman who saw me struggling and ran around picking up my paper towels.
I really should have taken that offer from the cashier to assist to my car,,,darn stubborn I am sometimes.
Thank god I donated the 25 boxes of cereal in store instead of taking them to work because I can just imagine them flying all around the parking lot.
Two shops
spend $133.65=711 airmiles
spend $147.61=382 airmiles
now for a nap
hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> Happy blue friday to those participating!
> 
> I decided that if I shopped today, I would really be spending $ for the miles. I’m going to live vicariously through all of you instead


Congrats...you are much stronger than I.   I wasn't going to go to Sobeys as I've got a lot to get done this afternoon and very little time to do it.   I caved  and detoured to Sobeys BUT decided I was only getting a couple of things. Somehow I spent $95 and earned 244 miles.  I'm ticked at myself because I should have just finished my grocery shopping while I was there and then I would have earned the extra 75 miles plus the 40 for my loaded offer.   I didn't bother keeping track of the total because I figured that I would probably only spend around $60-70.   Oh well....now I'm home and I'm taking 20 minutes to sit and have a cup of tea before I get my butt in gear and get packed up for the weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mountain of Miles -- or any of the iterations of the same type of promo where you get a daily chance for bigger multipliers post the same way, every time, and it's ALWAYS a problem! You get the base & bonus miles from the individual store but the one that you "won" seems to be missing and then POOF on the exact 120 day mark they posted. So what happened this year? Yeah, exact same thing! The 120 day mark was TODAY and they posted yesterday. Me? I missed ordering on the day i got the 20X thing because i forgot to actually submit the order so i managed to get a whole SIX miles 

HOWEVER, something interesting happened with an online transaction that the current winter storm forced me to make. Hubby was teaching in Stratford Wed & Thur and was planning on coming home since it's just a tad over an hour but he packed a bag in case the weather did what was predicted (snow squalls, wind gust upwards of 70 KM/HR causing whiteouts) SO i pulled up hotel .com and found a Quality Inn with plenty of rooms available and booked it while he was in the car driving there, using a coupon for an extra 15% off (i get them all the time) since that made it just a tad under $120.00 I knew i wouldn't earn any miles because of this wording on the website*
*Important Information *
Only coupons and promo codes issued via airmilesshops.ca will be valid for use. If a coupon or promo code not issued by airmilesshops.ca is used in a purchase, Reward Miles will not be paid.
Miles will be posted after your trip has completed (may take up to 60 days after completion for Base Miles and up to 75 days for Bonus Miles).


*So he stayed over on Wednesday and i looked at my account this morning to find THIS posting! I guess they didn't catch the fact that i used a coupon  *
**


----------



## kerreyn

I got a whopping 37 am for Mountain of Miles.

On the brighter side, just got back from Blue Friday at Safeway. I spent $260.95, and earned 878am.  Using the $200 in gc's I won from the Round Up contest, groceries only cost me $60.95 for the 878am. Even better? I got $0.15 per litre of gas!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I keep forgetting that Feb 29 exists this year and I really need gas!  Trying to squeeze every last drop to March 1 so I can activate the March v-power offer!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I keep forgetting that Feb 29 exists this year and I really need gas!  Trying to squeeze every last drop to March 1 so I can activate the March v-power offer!



Thanks for the reminder, I was thinking of getting gas tonight even though I don`t need to. Now I will wait until Monday  And hopefully be able to fill up 4 times in the month!


----------



## Gigi22

Going to pass on Blue Friday because my closest Sobey’s is very far off my usual travel route, and the weather has been truly wretched.  To make up for it, I just did two of the three possible online shops for the new AM online promo Mix & Match, Amazon plus Paula’s Choice [skincare].  Going to wait for around Mar. 10 do do the last one, from Indigo — my favourite author has a new book coming out then.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Congrats...you are much stronger than I.   I wasn't going to go to Sobeys as I've got a lot to get done this afternoon and very little time to do it.   I caved  and detoured to Sobeys BUT decided I was only getting a couple of things. Somehow I spent $95 and earned 244 miles.  I'm ticked at myself because I should have just finished my grocery shopping while I was there and then I would have earned the extra 75 miles plus the 40 for my loaded offer.   I didn't bother keeping track of the total because I figured that I would probably only spend around $60-70.   Oh well....now I'm home and I'm taking 20 minutes to sit and have a cup of tea before I get my butt in gear and get packed up for the weekend.



Oh I’ve definitely caved before! I think we all have times where we know we could have earned a bit better or waited for a better sale or something. 

You still got a 27% return, which isn’t too shabby! And hopefully you have a nice weekend coming


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't do the best, spent around $60 and got 182 airmiles, my son did give me a hug for buying him 4 bags of Doritos. I got myself 10 packs of rice cakes in a variety of flavors, should last awhile, and frozen berries for smoothies. I need yogurt but I didn't need 3 of the big packs so I willl get it at freshco when I go on the weekend. Still happy I hot a few miles.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I earned 791 AM at Safeway spending about $140 of my own money.  I spent more, but some was work stuff (Lysol Wipes, dish soap, paper towels), so I'll get my money back for that.  But...I didn't read the fine print on the bonus coupon as I was on my flipp app making my list.  Didn't realize until the til it was spend $125 get 75 AM.  Whatt??? I had made sure I had two orders that totalled $100 each.  So I was ticked at myself for not noticing that, and also ticked that they upped the spend, and lowered the AM!  Gawd.  I think I'm going to focus on my shoppers points from now on.  Getting harder to get AM all the time.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup my Blue Friday shop was to buy the 2 english muffins earn 20 air miles.  With my basic miles of 2 I earned a whopping 22 airmiles for a $25 shop.  I found some other chips I liked better today so I bought them instead of the rice cakes.  The weather got progessively worse while my sister and I were out shopping so we hit Costco and did her shopping then I talked her into Sobey's for my few little items.  Now snug and warm in the house and won't go out and shovel until tomorrow morning.    I really couldn't get to the $125 spend anyways so wasn't going to try for that.  We got my milk and cream at Costco as it is much cheaper price and I earned her some Costco points so all in all I think we had a good shop for both of us.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Went to Sobeys and spent $96 for 240 miles. Not the best haul, but better than nothing. I made sure to shop without DS so he couldn't add extra stuff in the cart


----------



## ElCray

Just got back from a last-minute shop! Prime chicken, Pam, and hot chocolate were my main earners. Spent $150 and got 542 AMs.


----------



## mort1331

Anyone at the Ottawa Disney store this am? Busy?


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

No Blue Friday for us in Quebec. I had an AM app promo for IGA buy $150 get 7x the points. Spent $203.78 and received 70 points. The cashier was nice enough to enter my code manually from my phone even though she was quite sceptical that it would work. Not a great amount of points but it's better than nothing. Needed to do the groceries anyway. At least my store had a special on St Hubert chicken fillets so I saved $24 there


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> Anyone at the Ottawa Disney store this am? Busy?


I'm still battling with myself about whether I'm going out to do some shopping. It's beautiful and sunny but it's cold out there today.

How's the skating going?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No BF for me, but I activated my targeted Sobeys offer $40, get 95 miles for the first of four.

And I will go to Lawton's later is do $35/75, plus a side offer of $20/25.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Blue Friday was not successful for us. I made a huge error and thought I had my sons card bug accidentally grabbed one I got when I thought we had lost his card. So 400 some miles on a card we don’t use . sigh .

Went to order my DD airpods for her birthday through staples and it was there yesterday through airmiles shops today only option is staples printing and marketing ?? Maybe it’s just a glitch but I think staples may be gone .


----------



## juniorbugman

TammyLynn33 said:


> Went to order my DD airpods for her birthday through staples and it was there yesterday through airmiles shops today only option is staples printing and marketing ?? Maybe it’s just a glitch but I think staples may be gone .


I hope it is just a glitch as that will make it harder to get 7 shops done for the promos.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I'm still battling with myself about whether I'm going out to do some shopping. It's beautiful and sunny but it's cold out there today.
> 
> How's the skating going?


Skating was fun.  Did manage to get into the shop and get the key at 1030am..so that made the weekend. 
Didnt think too cold. Too bad Canal closed. But did get a tour in of the west wing. And of course a beaver tail. 
Need to come back longer next time.


----------



## isabellea

Also sad the canal is closed for skating as I was hoping on going this week (it’s our Spring break).


----------



## ottawamom

It's the shortest season for the canal on record. There was a section of the canal near the NAC (right downtown) that never did open at all (first time ever)

There's always next year.


----------



## bababear_50

I have a short list for Rexall and I am hoping for a *good* coupon week coming up.
A girl can hope right?
If not I will be checking a few others stores for the products.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic of air miles...iPad with keyboard or Laptop for personal use?  

I have an iPhone, but currently use a laptop.  Would an iPad with keyboard be a big difference for me?


----------



## Gigi22

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic of air miles...iPad with keyboard or Laptop for personal use?
> 
> I have an iPhone, but currently use a laptop.  Would an iPad with keyboard be a big difference for me?



Have you checked out iPads and laptops in a brick and mortar store?  Go in several times and try them out.  When I last checked, only the larger size iPads had their own keyboard, but you could purchase a keyboard that could be physically attached to a smaller iPad.  (This was a couple of years ago and I’m sure things have changed).  I bought the smaller size iPad with a keyboard, and wound up returning the keyboard.  I happily use the in-screen iPad  keyboard, even on my mini, but I rarely have a lengthy document to create on my iPad.   I kept my laptop.  I have a friend who uses a Surface tablet instead of a laptop, but I wasn’t comfortable with dumping my laptop.  She saw it as the less expensive optIon.  Of course YMMV.

I prefer to travel with both my iPad mini and a “travel” cell phone that has service in the US.  I can tuck both into my purse without being weighed down.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic of air miles...iPad with keyboard or Laptop for personal use?
> 
> I have an iPhone, but currently use a laptop.  Would an iPad with keyboard be a big difference for me?



I've been considering getting a Chromebook next time, my Windows laptop drives me nuts, every time it does an update. I'm still looking at pros and cons of each, or possible a tablet with keyboard. I like the laptop for the various programs available, I use Excel a lot, use it to file my taxes, and of course internet surfing. But I think most of those can actually be done on a tablet or Chromebook nowadays. So I guess it would depend on what you want to use it for.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Off topic of air miles...iPad with keyboard or Laptop for personal use?
> 
> I have an iPhone, but currently use a laptop.  Would an iPad with keyboard be a big difference for me?


I have a laptop for personal use at home. We use a Microsoft surface with a detachable keyboard for travel (it's lighter and smaller) as it only contains travel files etc.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I do have a work laptop that I can bring home if I need to do any major work. The iPad at home would just be for surfing the web, checking email, etc.  Nothing major. And it being more portable is a plus too.  I still haven't figured out how to sync my iphone to itunes!  I end up erasing everything I have on my phone every time!  I get nervous about trip pics, so I end up just emailing a bunch to my gmail each night when on vacation LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

Don't know if this has been reported before but did you know that Rona offers seniors discounts ? 
RONA: Customers who are 50 years or older can get 15% off at RONA when they present their valid ID. For online purchases, use promo code 5015. Available on the first Tuesday of every month.


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> Don't know if this has been reported before but did you know that Rona offers seniors discounts ?
> RONA: Customers who are 50 years or older can get 15% off at RONA when they present their valid ID. For online purchases, use promo code 5015. Available on the first Tuesday of every month.


I just checked the source website and when re-directed to the RONA website, it shows that the offer is no longer there. Is this offer still valid in store?


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> I just checked the source website and when re-directed to the RONA website, it shows that the offer is no longer there. Is this offer still valid in store?


I don't know.  It showed up on a website that I was directed to by CARP about discount savings for seniors.  For some of the other seniors discounts it does say to check with your store and see if is offered there.  
It is funny that the Shoppers Drug Mart one show seniors discount for those seniors 65+ but stores have told me it is 55+ so who knows anymore.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn
My recent Airmiles Chat
"Melanie it seems Staples store is no longer on Airmileshops.ca but if you do online shopping on Staples.ca you can still earn Miles. "

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Rexall coupon for the week. Spend $50 get 50AM (I don't think so) Here is it is for those who may choose to use it anyway.

Rexall coupon


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know I'm late to the party...but I did get in a small shop at Safeway Friday.  I picked up a few things that we would use.  Spent 78.47 and received 278 AM.  And we came home from a quick little weekend get away, and the boys had eaten all the chips while we were gone.  So that was a score for me.  Because if they are in the house, I will eat them.  On the other hand...they didn't even attempt to cook my frozen riced cauliflower I bought for me to substitute in some of my meals   I'm willing to share those too...but for some reason they won't eat that lol.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know I'm late to the party...but I did get in a small shop at Safeway Friday.  I picked up a few things that we would use.  Spent 78.47 and received 278 AM.  And we came home from a quick little weekend get away, and the boys had eaten all the chips while we were gone.  So that was a score for me.  Because if they are in the house, I will eat them.  On the other hand...they didn't even attempt to cook my frozen riced cauliflower I bought for me to substitute in some of my meals   I'm willing to share those too...but for some reason they won't eat that lol.



my favourite use for riced cauliflower is fried rice. make it just like any fried rice, but add a couple extra minutes to get the ice/water out of the cauliflower for a bit of texture. 

my toddler inhales the stuff, but then again he’s always had some unique food preferences for a kid.


----------



## ottawamom

I will have to give that riced cauliflower a try. The fried rice idea sounds palatable.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> TammyLynn
> My recent Airmiles Chat
> "Melanie it seems Staples store is no longer on Airmileshops.ca but if you do online shopping on Staples.ca you can still earn Miles. "
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



ooh rem how we all had problems including myself with airmiles shop realizing we shopped at staples through the AMshops portal. The rep last time begrudgingly gave me the am over a phonecall but said it would be investigated.. wonder if It will be back when they fix their glitch



ottawamom said:


> I will have to give that riced cauliflower a try. The fried rice idea sounds palatable.



to each their own ha ha ha . I tried I really sis


----------



## dancin Disney style

So Timmies Roll Up the Rim starts next week and there are 100 prizes of 40,000 AM


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Wait what? Air Miles?


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> So Timmies Roll Up the Rim starts next week and there are 100 prizes of 40,000 AM



I have Timmies at work but they don't let you use the card or app, so it will only be the cup which I understand they are only doing the first two weeks. I'll have to go everyday while I'm on March break  oh the trip I could book with that many miles... probably wouldn't go as far as I'd hope lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where does it say anything about air miles? I just read an article online and it doesn't mention them.

Found it:


*Millions of Exciting Prizes to be Won*

Over *17 million* coffee and food prizes, including *NEW* Dream Donuts
*45,000* $25 TimCards
*200* Samsung 55” NU6900 Smart 4K UHD TVs
*150*$1,000 CIBC Prepaid Cards
*100* 40,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles – enough for a trip for two
*10* 2020 Hyundai IONIQ Electric or Hybrid Vehicles
*NEW four draws of $100,000 *– see details below


----------



## dancin Disney style

The new way they are doing it this year is a tad confusing....there are instore actual cups but just for the first 2 weeks, there are extra rolls when using the app, extra rolls for using a refillable cup....possibly a couple of other ways to play


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where does it say anything about air miles? I just read an article online and it doesn't mention them.
> 
> Found it:
> 
> 
> *Millions of Exciting Prizes to be Won*
> 
> Over *17 million* coffee and food prizes, including *NEW* Dream Donuts
> *45,000* $25 TimCards
> *200* Samsung 55” NU6900 Smart 4K UHD TVs
> *150*$1,000 CIBC Prepaid Cards
> *100* 40,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles – enough for a trip for two
> *10* 2020 Hyundai IONIQ Electric or Hybrid Vehicles
> *NEW four draws of $100,000 *– see details below



I'd take any of those prizes... but will probably just win coffee and donuts lol.


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> So Timmies Roll Up the Rim starts next week and there are 100 prizes of 40,000 AM



Thanks for posting this. I was going to give up on Tims but not now!


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where does it say anything about air miles? I just read an article online and it doesn't mention them.
> 
> Found it:
> 
> 
> *Millions of Exciting Prizes to be Won*
> 
> Over *17 million* coffee and food prizes, including *NEW* Dream Donuts
> *45,000* $25 TimCards
> *200* Samsung 55” NU6900 Smart 4K UHD TVs
> *150*$1,000 CIBC Prepaid Cards
> *100* 40,000 AIR MILES® Reward Miles – enough for a trip for two
> *10* 2020 Hyundai IONIQ Electric or Hybrid Vehicles
> *NEW four draws of $100,000 *– see details below


I am going to drink Tim everyday! I will make it an effort!!


----------



## marchingstar

I’m not usually a tim’s drinker, and even air miles aren’t enough for me to stomach the coffee. but...they do make tea and those taste fine. 

now to figure out the app and rewards program...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> I’m not usually a tim’s drinker, and even air miles aren’t enough for me to stomach the coffee. but...they do make tea and those taste fine.
> 
> now to figure out the app and rewards program...


I don't drink coffee unless it has Bailey's in it.  And honestly, coffee from a restraunt is usually too strong for me.   Aaaaaaannnnnnnddddd I'm thinking that work would not want me to have Bailey's at work  But I am a tea drinker.  I love the steeped tea and and earl grey as well.  Their flavored teas are good.


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> I’m not usually a tim’s drinker, and even air miles aren’t enough for me to stomach the coffee. but...they do make tea and those taste fine.
> 
> now to figure out the app and rewards program...



I actually really enjoy their steeped tea


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I'd take any of those prizes... but will probably just win coffee and donuts lol.


I will probably win NOTHING....I won a $50 Tim card last year so I think that’s my luck run out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got an email for DH's My Offers and these were included:



And I have 16 days to use them!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just got an email for DH's My Offers and these were included:
> View attachment 478488
> 
> 
> And I have 16 days to use them!



I got them too. Now if they go on sale I could see buying them, but I refuse to pay full prices for paper products, even to get AM.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just bought both last week, so I will have to wait anyways. Hopefully they will be on sale!


----------



## isabellea

I don’t drink hot beverages and DH doesn’t like TH coffee as he prefers Starbucks and even McDonald’s coffee. No roll-up the rim for us then!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, the last time you flew on Air Canada with an air miles ticket, were you able to check in 24 hours before your flight with no issues?


----------



## marchingstar

isabellea said:


> I don’t drink hot beverages and DH doesn’t like TH coffee as he prefers Starbucks and even McDonald’s coffee. No roll-up the rim for us then!



I prefer mcdonald’s coffee over tim hortons too. they use better beans!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, the last time you flew on Air Canada with an air miles ticket, were you able to check in 24 hours before your flight with no issues?



I am trying to remember, I think I used Airmiles on the way home and we were at WDW, I don't recall any issues checking in, I added one checked bag and was able to pay for it, used the app on my phone to do it all. We had already selected seats (I paid for those in advance due to a fussy flyer kid).


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> I prefer mcdonald’s coffee over tim hortons too. they use better beans!



Me too! But they have Timmies at work, and I will get it for Roll up the Rim, someday I'll win more than a coffee!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Went to order my DD airpods for her birthday through staples and it was there yesterday through airmiles shops today only option is staples printing and marketing ?? Maybe it’s just a glitch but I think staples may be gone .





juniorbugman said:


> I hope it is just a glitch as that will make it harder to get 7 shops done for the promos.





bababear_50 said:


> TammyLynn
> My recent Airmiles Chat
> "Melanie it seems Staples store is no longer on Airmileshops.ca but if you do online shopping on Staples.ca you can still earn Miles. "
> Hugs
> Mel





TammyLynn33 said:


> ooh rem how we all had problems including myself with airmiles shop realizing we shopped at staples through the AMshops portal. The rep last time begrudgingly gave me the am over a phonecall but said it would be investigated.. wonder if It will be back when they fix their glitch



*Staples is BACK! I knew it was just a glitch but kept my mouth shut until i could confirm it. There's no way that a sponsor store would NOT be on the portal. Currently waiting for a Facebook chat to connect (gave up on the AM online chat session, never connected!) because I just had 44 miles clawed back from my Staples computer order. I placed a duplicate order because they had a limit of 2 computers per order but had no problem with me placing TWO orders, fine, I'll jump thru your hoops. I think AM figures it is a double posting i don't deserve... WRONG!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Staples is BACK!
> Of course it is after I got my daughters airpods lol *


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, the last time you flew on Air Canada with an air miles ticket, were you able to check in 24 hours before your flight with no issues?



FYI- On the weekend I went in the Air Canada site to check the plane layout for  seats for our spring  break trip to Disneyland and I got a message that the confirmation number had changed from what I had from AM. So have to use the new one when we check in next week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Anyone offhand know the approx cost to add hopper option to two adult tickets 7 day ? Big kids are worried about the mess at Hollywood Studios this  summer


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, the last time you flew on Air Canada with an air miles ticket, were you able to check in 24 hours before your flight with no issues?


I’m not home yet but tomorrow I will let you know my experience with AC.  for now I will tell you we were supposed to fly home yesterday. right now I’m on a train....paid for by AC.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Anyone offhand know the approx cost to add hopper option to two adult tickets 7 day ? Big kids are worried about the mess at Hollywood Studios this  summer


*You need to give a bit more information to get a proper answer:*


*Are they the CDN discounted tickets?*
*What day are they valid for?*
* Where did you get them from?*

*If your answer to #1 is Yes i don't think you'll like the answer!
Here's the answer based on what i *think* the tickets cost using a date of August 18 (random number i first chose  )
You need to take the value of the ticket you have in hand and subtract it from the ticket you want to buy.*
* This means you will lose the discount you received right up front because you need to look at the price of the ticket you want-
7 day hopper at that time is $568.55 pre-tax
7 day base ticket is $483.55 BUT the CDN ticket was only $386.84 (it was 20% off)
SO to upgrade you'll need to shell out almost $200 PER ticket.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cari12 said:


> FYI- On the weekend I went in the Air Canada site to check the plane layout for  seats for our spring  break trip to Disneyland and I got a message that the confirmation number had changed from what I had from AM. So have to use the new one when we check in next week.



I am using the AC booking number, not the AM booking number.
Maybe with their system switchover there are more issues if booking anywhere but on AC Website.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> I am trying to remember, I think I used Airmiles on the way home and we were at WDW, I don't recall any issues checking in, I added one checked bag and was able to pay for it, used the app on my phone to do it all. We had already selected seats (I paid for those in advance due to a fussy flyer kid).



My flight in question is our return as well.

I guess I am going to have to call them..,


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe, the last time you flew on Air Canada with an air miles ticket, were you able to check in 24 hours before your flight with no issues?


When I flew last October (airmiles tickets) I was able to check in at 24hrs with no issues. Hope that helps. I looked up our upcoming flights for April (because I'm paranoid) and everything was as should be. I used the AC booking reference AM issued on my receipt. I booked these flights in December 2019

but now I'm going to go and check it again...


----------



## TammyLynn33

This whole trip has been a money pit  already costing me $1200 usd to change flights .. what’s another $400 right ? Lol  im not going to cry at this point 

My ex has stopped paying, my son is now leaning towards school in sept as opposed to a victory lap, and in and on . I knew I’d have to go back to 2 jobs now I’m thinking 3 ..lol





Donald - my hero said:


> *You need to give a bit more information to get a proper answer:*
> 
> 
> *Are they the CDN discounted tickets?*
> *What day are they valid for?*
> * Where did you get them from?*
> 
> *If your answer to #1 is Yes i don't think you'll like the answer!
> Here's the answer based on what i *think* the tickets cost using a date of August 18 (random number i first chose  )
> You need to take the value of the ticket you have in hand and subtract it from the ticket you want to buy.*
> * This means you will lose the discount you received right up front because you need to look at the price of the ticket you want-
> 7 day hopper at that time is $568.55 pre-tax
> 7 day base ticket is $483.55 BUT the CDN ticket was only $386.84 (it was 20% off)
> SO to upgrade you'll need to shell out almost $200 PER ticket.*


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> This whole trip has been a money pit  already costing me $1200 usd to change flights .. what’s another $400 right ? Lol  im not going to cry at this point
> 
> My ex has stopped paying, my son is now leaning towards school in sept as opposed to a victory lap, and in and on . I knew I’d have to go back to 2 jobs now I’m thinking 3 ..lol



Added costs to a vacation, especially unexpected costs, are the worst!

Take my advice with lots of salt, but I think I would wait and see how things are looking closer to your trip before I added hoppers, especially if it's mostly a concern about Rise of the Resistance. Disney makes changes on their own schedule, and they don't tend to give much warning. Our trip was less than 30 days out when they added FP to the Millennium Falcon ride. Rise of the Resistance has the boarding group system right now, but no one really knows how long that will last or what might come next. I would wait and see.


----------



## TammyLynn33

marchingstar said:


> Added costs to a vacation, especially unexpected costs, are the worst!
> 
> Take my advice with lots of salt, but I think I would wait and see how things are looking closer to your trip before I added hoppers, especially if it's mostly a concern about Rise of the Resistance. Disney makes changes on their own schedule, and they don't tend to give much warning. Our trip was less than 30 days out when they added FP to the Millennium Falcon ride. Rise of the Resistance has the boarding group system right now, but no one really knows how long that will last or what might come next. I would wait and see.
> 
> Thank you . Yes it will totally be a last minute decision . I did use am to get the older 2 MNSSHP tix ( they came today ) so maybe before fastpass day I’ll let them decide if they want to spend that day with me and the littles at MK or if they want to go wherever that day and just use their party ticket at night .   We have two days planned at MK so that plus a party for them may be too much MK for teens with all the new stuff at HS and Epcot this summer ..
> Days wise as of now planned we have
> 2 MK
> 2 HS
> 2 AK
> 1 Epcot


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> When I flew last October (airmiles tickets) I was able to check in at 24hrs with no issues. Hope that helps. I looked up our upcoming flights for April (because I'm paranoid) and everything was as should be. I used the AC booking reference AM issued on my receipt. I booked these flights in December 2019
> 
> but now I'm going to go and check it again...



I can access the flight, but I can't purchase my seats in advance...were you able to do that? This is what I get after I access my flight:



Then when I click Select Seats, I get this:


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry no help there. I never pre-purchase seats. I just take whatever is available at 24hrs. I see that same page in my file as well. My son called to get seat reservation last time he flew with an airmiles reservation.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I can access the flight, but I can't purchase my seats in advance...were you able to do that? This is what I get after I access my flight:
> 
> View attachment 478601
> 
> Then when I click Select Seats, I get this:
> 
> View attachment 478602


I just bought flights for December using AM last month. You have to call to buy advanced seat selection because the tickets are from AM. For my experience using AM to buy AC flights, I can always check in online 24 hours prior.


----------



## bababear_50

March 5th - March 11th

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1351822Various Yogurts buy 5 get 50 Bonus Airmiles


Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1351649Quaker Granola Bars buy 10 boxes @ 2.59 each get 95 Airmiles 

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1351643Mix and Match
Tylenol Cough & Cold,,Benylin Cough Cold Flu /Tylenol,,Motrin Pain Relief / Polysporin
Buy 2 products get 50 bonus Airmiles.
Quaker Granola Bars buy 10 boxes @ 2.59 each get 95 Airmiles 

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1351650
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shell In Store Airmiles
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

It looks like a Food basics week for me, I'd like to get yogurt at Metro but not sure it'll be in the budget after I get fruit, veggies and essentials.


----------



## bababear_50

I guess being known a the mom who is prepared has a few drawbacks,,,youngest son came to visit yesterday (laundry day)....."mom I have a cold do you have any Tylenol Cold/Flu stuff?",,grrr I went out and got him two packs and while I got 10 airmiles at Sobeys,,,tomorrow I would have gotten 50 airmiles at Sobeys.
I think it's time to restock my home supply......
One thing I have noticed is **My Offers** seems to be changing throughout the week. I got a bottle of Mr Clean with 20 airmiles attached added yesterday.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

A few offers I got this week


​
​
​
​​



​​





BONUS
20
MILES​



Expires: 03/18/20


​​


Buy 1
Royale Bathroom Tissue, 24pk. ...​

​

















​


​


​
​​




​​





BONUS
15
MILES​



Expires: 03/18/20


​​


Buy 1
Royale Tiger Towels, Double Roll, 6ct. ...​

​

















​


​


​
​​




​​





BONUS
10
MILES​



Expires: 03/18/20


​​


Buy 1
Royale Facial Tissues, 6pk. ...​

​









While it's nice to get offers on something I'd normally buy ,,,,,the price on all of these is double if not more at Sobeys compared to Giant Tiger and Food Basics.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

^^ same-ish


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just seen posted on " that facebook Am page "  that Megas Miles is returning.  "  Mega Miles - March 19th - April 16, 2020 - Similar to last year. Use 3 partners, get 300AM or 5 partners for 1,000AM "

Crossing my fingers, as I have been holding off on buying some items.  So hoping to be able to complete all 5 partners!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! It's still 5 for 1,000!


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOOH i was just going to ask people who frequent "that FB group" and/or redflag to watch for announcements about Mega Miles! I'll go start a thread now!! (i seriously need to get a life if things like this get me excited )*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> * (i seriously need to get a life if things like this get me excited )*



This, and flyer days! lol

I blame it all on the Sears Wishbook era of the 80s! LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mega Miles Thread has been started HERE

Now i will be watching for more concrete confirmation, please post if you come across something that comes directly from Airmiles!*
**​


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This, and flyer days! lol
> 
> I blame it all on the Sears Wishbook era of the 80s! LOL



lol, you mean the christmas book? 

10 shops for 2000 miles doesn’t sound too bad!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> lol, you mean the christmas book?
> 
> 10 shops for 2000 miles doesn’t sound too bad!


*"Wishful" thinking for the 2,000 miles me thinks (see what i did there anyone who remembers?!)*


----------



## ottawamom

Well that settles a few things for me. I was going to start putting some extra food in the freezer but if Mega Miles is coming in two weeks I'll wait and do the big shop then.

5 weeks this time, 1 partner per week (x3 cards). Totally doable and it will help to pass the time until my holiday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, can children (12 YO) have air miles cards? lol


----------



## ottawamom

*Participation in the Program*
To enroll in the Program, you must provide us with both a valid mailing address in Canada and a valid email address and you must be at least 16 years of age. If we accept your application for enrollment, we will enroll you in the Program as a collector of AIR MILES Reward Miles (“Collector”), assign you a unique Collector Number and send you an AIR MILES Collector Card ("AIR MILES Card") embossed with your Collector Number.


----------



## kerreyn

Got our 'will call' tickets for the Oct. 31 MNSSHP from the personal shopper. They said it would be 10 days, but it was only a week!


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> *Participation in the Program*
> To enroll in the Program, you must provide us with both a valid mailing address in Canada and a valid email address and you must be at least 16 years of age. If we accept your application for enrollment, we will enroll you in the Program as a collector of AIR MILES Reward Miles (“Collector”), assign you a unique Collector Number and send you an AIR MILES Collector Card ("AIR MILES Card") embossed with your Collector Number.


Hot dog .. my son turns 16 on the 18th !  Its about time he starts earning his keep


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just finished updating the links in the first post and got a little excited when i realized that Rexall should still be in Mega Miles!! Proof once again, I don't need much to get excited !!*


----------



## bababear_50

Made It!!!
Congratulations! You′ve earned 6,000 Miles this calendar year and achieved OnyxTM status.* 

You've collected:
7,048*
Miles this year
*Updated weekly each Sunday

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

So finally unpacked and laundry clean, folded and put away.  Here's the update on Air Canada I said I would post.  

We booked a flight using our AM's from Kingston to Toronto to avoid the possibility of bad weather, winter driving on the 401.  Flight was on Feb 23rd at 6:55 to Toronto.  I had my sister drive us to the airport and she dropped us off at about 5:30.  We checked in, went through security and took a seat.  My son and his family decided to drive up and they left at about 4:30.  We were sure we would beat them but then came the delays.  We didn't actually take off thill 8:15 which put us in T.O. at 9:15ish.  Not bad but the son did beat us.  We went to our room for the night then off to Mexico the next day.  Would not recommend the hotel in Mexico BTW.  

Now it gets better for the way home.  Flight from Mexico landed at terminal 3 at 6:30.  Our flight to Kingston was from terminal 1 at 9:30, plenty of time.  The luggage came off the plane very quickly, I kissed my son and his family as they loaded their car and we then went to catch our flight.  

We very quickly went to terminal 1, passed through security and had plenty of time to catch up on news, sports, all the good things.  At 9 we started to wonder when they were going to board.  At 9:30, take off time, they had an announcement that the flight was delayed to 9:50, plane issues.  We were able to watch out the window as they tried to fix the plane.  9:50 went to 10:05, 10:15, 10:40, 10:50, 11, 11:15, 11:30 11:40.  Then an announcement that we had a gate change and we all had to move to a different gate.  At that point they told us we would leave at 12:00, we finally left at 12:15.  Yeah, on our way home.  They flew to Kingston and circled the airport twice then made the announcement that they could not land, we were heading back to Toronto.  Back at Toronto just after 2, off the plane and line up for hotel assignments.  That took a really long time and I felt so sorry for the agents who were doing their best.  They assigned hotels, gave us $30 each in food vouchers, airport limo tickets to get us to and from the airport but they could not tell us when we would get our flights home.  They told us to watch our email, we would get notified that way, it was being worked on.  I never did get an email.  
So, off to the hotel which was not really close.  It took almost a half hour to get there.  By the time we got there and got into bed it was just after 4 AM.  I didn't really sleep because I had to keep checking my email for the reviesed flight time.  I finally just got up at 6:30 and we got ready to go back to the airport.  In the mean time I called AC on the phone, I was able to leave a message for call back, the one where 'if you want to hang up you will keep your place in line' and they actually called me back in less than 20 minutes.  The agent told me we were not rebooked anywher and the flights for Tuesday were completely full, he could however book us for 9:30 PM on Wednesday.  Pffttt, not exceptable and I argued with him till he gave me another option.  Did you know that if the airlines can not keep their promise of a flight they can, and do, give you vouchers for Via Rail?  Ran into another person in the lobby while waiting for our ride back to the airport and he asked how we were making out, he was on his cell to AC and been waiting to speak to an agent for over an hour.  I gave him the information we received and he went off to the airport as well.  
At the airport we spoke with an agent who said she could get us on a flight that day at 9:30 but there was no gaurantee that that flight would actually take off.  No thanks, lets talk about Via Rail.  
We ended up getting travel vouchers for UP to take us from the airport to Union station, then vouchers for the train fare home.  I called Via Rail while we grabbed some lunch and made the reservation.  Was on the train at 3:40 and home by 6.  It was a really long few days but I'm now rested and ready to go

Sorry this was so long, its actually a shorted version, but I thought I would tell you all how this fight went.  We had a flight booked last year with AC to get us to Miami but they changed the flight times a few months out and it would not get us to where we needed on time so we canceled that flight and went with Air Transat.  I'm just not having a lot of luck with AC.  We have another Kingston to T.O. booked for October with AM's but DH seems to think we should look at Via Rail instead.  We'll see.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's horrible! At least that all happened on the way HOME and not to Mexico!

DH and I had a similar issue in 2015 coming home from Miami. Booked on the 4pm flight, plane didn't come until 10pm due to repairs. They flew us to TO for the night, then out to YHZ the next morning. Annoying.

We had a similar mess coming from Mexico last year. Flight was supposed to leave at 12:15pm, didn't end up leaving until 10:45pm as our plane needed repairs (?). They gave us each two $15 food vouchers for the Cancun airport LOL AC gave us a piddly 20% coupon.  I emailed when I got home and ended up with $800 in vouchers. 

They really are a $hit show of an airline, but they have the most varied flight schedules, so more than likely I end up booking them with air miles.

PS - Which hotel in Mexico?


----------



## hdrolfe

Wow, getting home sounds terrible! I am glad that VIA was running though, given the issues they were having with trains not going between Ottawa and Toronto, that would have made it an even bigger mess for you. 

Also, like to know which hotel? I've never done an all inclusive type vacation and keep thinking I'd like to, so nice to know which to avoid.


----------



## Etch

My sister-in-law gave up on these Kingston-Toronto flights for this very reason.  She flew them frequently and more often then not they were delayed for an extended period or cancelled outright.


----------



## ottawamom

Same thing could almost be said about the Toronto-Ottawa flights. I know a lot of them go, I've just had bad luck my last two flights through Toronto.


----------



## lenska

When you buy tickets (disney/universal) through Air Miles using points, how are the they delivered? I was just wondering how much time I have to collect points before I go away.  Hoping I have enough for a ticket by then but not sure if I need lead time to receive a physical copy or if they are delivered digitally.


----------



## ottawamom

Just opened my email. Rexall has a spend $30 get a $10 receipt coupon on this weekend. For anyone in need of some drugstore type items.


----------



## ottawamom

@lenska , Tickets are delivered via UPS or Canada Post (signature required). Depending on where you are in the country it could be 3 days to a week after the 3 day processing time.

If looking at tickets for Disney keep in mind you want those 30 or 60 days before your trip for fastpasses.


----------



## hdrolfe

lenska said:


> When you buy tickets (disney/universal) through Air Miles using points, how are the they delivered? I was just wondering how much time I have to collect points before I go away.  Hoping I have enough for a ticket by then but not sure if I need lead time to receive a physical copy or if they are delivered digitally.



I believe they send physical tickets. Depending on where you are located it can be pretty quick, but I would leave 2 to 4 weeks to get them in hand, especially since they occasionally go out of stock or when promo's change.


----------



## lenska

hdrolfe said:


> I believe they send physical tickets. Depending on where you are located it can be pretty quick, but I would leave 2 to 4 weeks to get them in hand, especially since they occasionally go out of stock or when promo's change.


Ok thanks very much!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That's horrible! At least that all happened on the way HOME and not to Mexico!
> 
> DH and I had a similar issue in 2015 coming home from Miami. Booked on the 4pm flight, plane didn't come until 10pm due to repairs. They flew us to TO for the night, then out to YHZ the next morning. Annoying.
> 
> We had a similar mess coming from Mexico last year. Flight was supposed to leave at 12:15pm, didn't end up leaving until 10:45pm as our plane needed repairs (?). They gave us each two $15 food vouchers for the Cancun airport LOL AC gave us a piddly 20% coupon.  I emailed when I got home and ended up with $800 in vouchers.
> 
> They really are a $hit show of an airline, but they have the most varied flight schedules, so more than likely I end up booking them with air miles.
> 
> PS - Which hotel in Mexico?





hdrolfe said:


> Wow, getting home sounds terrible! I am glad that VIA was running though, given the issues they were having with trains not going between Ottawa and Toronto, that would have made it an even bigger mess for you.
> 
> Also, like to know which hotel? I've never done an all inclusive type vacation and keep thinking I'd like to, so nice to know which to avoid.


The resort was Dreams Riviera Cancun.  We paid just short of $5000 for the two of us and it was the worst vacation I think I have ever had.  There were two to three weddings a day which often shut down places that were for general client use.  For example there were two hot tubs, one on each side of the resort for rooms on each side.  They would turn the heat off in the morning to discourage use and set up an cocktail and bar around it for the weddings to use.  This happened on at least two days (the days we wanted to utilize it).  They would hold weddings down the main stair case of the resort which blocked the entrance.  Don't even get me started on the rooms.  They were obviously meant for pleasure, if you get my drift.  They had a whirlpool tub, the actual bath tub, right beside the entrance door.  Not in its own room, right beside the door.  If house keeping would open the door you were right there in their view.  Not the best place for a tub.  Door to the shower or restroom was frosted glass.....except for a two inch space going all around the door and through the middle which was clear and you could see through.  You always knew what was going on in those rooms.  
The whole week was a nightmare.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> $15 food vouchers for the Cancun airport


That wouldn't buy you  much in that airport     Everything is extremely over priced.  We did enjoy the Wolf gang puck restaurant though..  But definitely not cheap.  
I really try to NOT book with AC if I can help it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pumpkin1172, we ate at Guy Fieri's and I think we had to throw in a few bucks to cover the bill LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> The resort was Dreams Riviera Cancun. We paid just short of $5000 for the two of us and it was the worst vacation I think I have ever had. There were two to three weddings a day which often shut down places that were for general client use. For example there were two hot tubs, one on each side of the resort for rooms on each side. They would turn the heat off in the morning to discourage use and set up an cocktail and bar around it for the weddings to use. This happened on at least two days (the days we wanted to utilize it). They would hold weddings down the main stair case of the resort which blocked the entrance. Don't even get me started on the rooms. They were obviously meant for pleasure, if you get my drift. They had a whirlpool tub, the actual bath tub, right beside the entrance door. Not in its own room, right beside the door. If house keeping would open the door you were right there in their view. Not the best place for a tub. Door to the shower or restroom was frosted glass.....except for a two inch space going all around the door and through the middle which was clear and you could see through. You always knew what was going on in those rooms.
> The whole week was a nightmare



Ugh,,,that sucks.  It sounds like your whole trip was not a great time.  Its discouraging when you pay so much to get there, and then all the other things start to happen.  We can always over look one or two things, but when you continually have things that are going wrong, it just deflates your whole experience.  For that reason, we will NOT EVER travel with air transat again...EVER!!!!  Just not worth it to save the few dollars we were able to save.  I would go through another carrier.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

While on the topic of Mexico, I HIGHLY recommend The Grand at Moon Palace.  Kids 17 and under only pay like $700 with two paying adults. It isn't cheap, but a family of 4 for around $6000 is pretty good!  I'm drooling just remembering all of the amazing food offerings...*sigh*


----------



## bababear_50

I am on a self imposed NO spend until Mega Miles starts.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

I cannot get over how much money all-inclusives are.
For that price a family of four can spend 10 days in Hawaii, three or four nights at Aulani if you rent DVC points!


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> I cannot get over how much money all-inclusives are.
> For that price a family of four can spend 10 days in Hawaii, three or four nights at Aulani if you rent DVC points!



I've always wanted to go to Hawaii. The flight prices are what would keep me away at this point, and I understood it was expensive for somethings there, food is maybe more? But if it's about the same as an AI then I could see doing that instead...


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> I've always wanted to go to Hawaii. The flight prices are what would keep me away at this point, and I understood it was expensive for somethings there, food is maybe more? But if it's about the same as an AI then I could see doing that instead...



It truly depends on where you want to stay and what you want to do. If you are eating in five star restaurants and staying for $800/USD/night on Maui then sure, it gets pricey LOL
We will sometimes get a condo but lots of times we approach Hawaii like WDW-breakfast in the room, fast food lunch at the beach like Subway or whatever and dinner out.

Right now you can grab a flight from Toronto flying direct to Honolulu April 19 to 29 for $550 Canadian (round trip/CDN dollars/all taxes in)
If you want to go to other islands it is about the same for Maui and a little more for Big Island and Kauai
For the past 5-6 years we have not paid more than $600 a seat and we like to go in the summer
We rent DVC points to stay at Aulani but Disney also runs length of stay specials that are almost as good
Lots of people split a stay with Aulani and the North Shore or Waikiki

If anyone is interested in a trip pm me, I have been countless times to all the islands and can tell you where to stay, what is not to be missed etc


----------



## marchingstar

I would love to hear more about Hawaii!! 

It’s on my list, and getting higher every year. I feel like one big factor keeping me from going is that I don’t love driving on vacation and it seems like you need to have a car. But I imagine it’s also not like trying to drive in big tourist centres either. 

Do you have tips for visiting with young kid(s)? How long would you suggest staying at Aulani, and how much is there to do there?


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> I would love to hear more about Hawaii!!
> 
> It’s on my list, and getting higher every year. I feel like one big factor keeping me from going is that I don’t love driving on vacation and it seems like you need to have a car. But I imagine it’s also not like trying to drive in big tourist centres either.
> 
> Do you have tips for visiting with young kid(s)? How long would you suggest staying at Aulani, and how much is there to do there?




We sometimes stay over at the Marriott Ko Olina beach club down the road from Aulani for the first part of our stay, usually a week and then wrap up at Aulani for 3-4 nights and we rent DVC points from Davids to do it. Both resorts are very very family friendly. 

Aulani is fantastic for little kids. The lagoons that this resort area sit along are man made so they are fed with ocean water and have sandy beaches but are protected from big waves and are great for little ones. There is a fun interactive water section, a huge water play fort, the best lazy river ever (including the Disney water parks) waterslides and a couple of pool options. 
It is kind of remote and Oahu is an amazing island with lots of great beaches and fun things to do for families so having a car is my preference and what I highly suggest to others. Having said that, most of the island outside of Honolulu it is not a hard place to drive


----------



## alohamom

Check out the Aulani section of the DisBoards-there is a ton of info there


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> We sometimes stay over at the Marriott Ko Olina beach club down the road from Aulani for the first part of our stay, usually a week and then wrap up at Aulani for 3-4 nights and we rent DVC points from Davids to do it. Both resorts are very very family friendly.
> 
> Aulani is fantastic for little kids. The lagoons that this resort area sit along are man made so they are fed with ocean water and have sandy beaches but are protected from big waves and are great for little ones. There is a fun interactive water section, a huge water play fort, the best lazy river ever (including the Disney water parks) waterslides and a couple of pool options.
> It is kind of remote and Oahu is an amazing island with lots of great beaches and fun things to do for families so having a car is my preference and what I highly suggest to others. Having said that, most of the island outside of Honolulu it is not a hard place to drive



this is really helpful  thanks! 

once Hawaii moves from “someday” to a specific future vacation plan, I’m sure I’ll have a whole list of things to ask around the dis


----------



## hdrolfe

I did my groceries at Metro today, I had a spend $100 get 100 AM offer and wasn't planning to spend that much but it was rather easy to do. I did pretty well actually, for Metro. Not Blue Friday or Rexall double dip good but 162 AM I think. Now I will wait for Mega Miles. Well for the majority of spending any way. I am almost half way to Onyx so far this year, hopefully Mega Miles will have some good offers and get me much closer. I should be able to do 5 stores fairly easily, but we'll see!!


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> It truly depends on where you want to stay and what you want to do. If you are eating in five star restaurants and staying for $800/USD/night on Maui then sure, it gets pricey LOL
> We will sometimes get a condo but lots of times we approach Hawaii like WDW-breakfast in the room, fast food lunch at the beach like Subway or whatever and dinner out.
> 
> Right now you can grab a flight from Toronto flying direct to Honolulu April 19 to 29 for $550 Canadian (round trip/CDN dollars/all taxes in)
> If you want to go to other islands it is about the same for Maui and a little more for Big Island and Kauai
> For the past 5-6 years we have not paid more than $600 a seat and we like to go in the summer
> We rent DVC points to stay at Aulani but Disney also runs length of stay specials that are almost as good
> Lots of people split a stay with Aulani and the North Shore or Waikiki
> 
> If anyone is interested in a trip pm me, I have been countless times to all the islands and can tell you where to stay, what is not to be missed etc


Count us in .. thats one place we plan to go in the next 2 years. Stay on points but not sure what else..will pm you in a few months


----------



## Disney Addicted

I am so sorry I haven't been online much much sooner and replied to everyone.  I've been trying to use the computer less often and get a bunch of need-to-do items crossed off my list.  I hadn't realized just how much time has gone by until I couldn't resist the urge of DIS again.  I miss checking in here every day.

Thank you for your good wishes.  Surprisingly Marbles is still with us.  It's been 3 months since my initial Vet visit where I was convinced she was going to die within a matter of weeks.  We get her weighed every week and she's been around the 8 lb mark for a month and a bit.  While she is a bit too skinny, she's not skin & bones and she is still active.  Now that it's March I'm thinking Marbles will get to enjoy sleeping on the porch chair in the summer heat she craves.



ottawamom said:


> It's the worst when our fur babies are trying to tell us something and we just can't figure it out. I'm so sorry your cat is having to go through this. Enjoy the time you have left with her. I have PM'd you a poem that has helped me at a time like this.



Thank you.  I will read it tonight.



marchingstar said:


> sending hugs and thinking of your kitty.



Thank you.



hdrolfe said:


> I hope your kitty is able to recover, and I am glad you were able to figure out what she wanted! Hopefully if you space the meals out a bit she'll fill up, sometimes they don't like the food if it is cold from the fridge, it loses it's smell. I had a sweet cat who lost a lot of weight and was just not herself, vet said it could be bone cancer or she was just old (I adopted her and had no idea how old she really was). She was on some pills which helped, but then stopped helping. It is so hard, poor little thing just lost so much weight so fast  Now I am super paranoid about all my kitties eating enough, but not too much, and if one won't eat a meal I follow them around until I can get them to eat something. Canned food is actually much better for cats than the dry stuff but of course you have to watch which you are feeding them as many have fillers, and some have way more calories than others. The ones with gravies (as opposed to pate) are lower in calories but generally have more starches added. I have a very fat cat who has been slowly loosing weight (4 pounds since September, he's still 18lbs though) and feed him the lower calorie stuff, and yes I have done a lot of research into how many calories are in which types of food.



Marbles has become quite pampered when it comes to food... (wry grin)  Just a few days ago I realized the wet cans I'm buying from the Vet's cost almost $5 a can!  She's eating a can almost every 24 hours, as long we manage to get her appetite stimulator pill in her twice a week.  I tried to see if I can get those cans elsewhere but all the pet stores say they are not allowed to sell the special vet ones...  Besides her expensive food, I found we can get her to eat a can a day when we put a large spoonful or two on a plate and BRING IT TO HER!  Seriously...  she has a heated blanket on the couch and a spot where I can stick the plate of food under her nose on the couch.  Spoiled right?  But most of the time she won't go to her food dish and eat.  When we stick the food under her nose, it's like it triggers something and she thinks "oh yeah, I'm hungry - I could eat".



isabellea said:


> @Disney Addicted  When my 2yo half-siamese cat started loosing weight (he was 16 pounds and lost 5 pounds pretty quickly) he had some blood tests done and he was in renal failure. He survived 4 more years with a special diet, lots of water (we bought a fountain) and some pills. He was one of the rare cat that didn't like wet food so he only got dry food. Hopefully, the vets can find your cat problem soon and that it can be controlled easily with food.



Wow 4 years?  I'm amazed.  I originally thought Marbles was not going to live past a few weeks but now, after 3 months, I wonder.  As long as she remains active and we/the Vet does not believe she's in pain.



AngelDisney said:


> Best wishes and pixie dust to your cat. I have lost 3 cats and one dog in the past. I understand what you are going through.





bababear_50 said:


> Sending you hugs Disney Addicted
> I lost my (Luna) calico cat a couple of years ago,,I still miss him.
> Enjoy your time with him.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thank AngelDisney, Mel.  Losing a pet is hard.


----------



## alohamom

mort1331 said:


> Count us in .. thats one place we plan to go in the next 2 years. Stay on points but not sure what else..will pm you in a few months



FYI @mort1331  start looking a year out if you are renting points

To the best of my understanding,  Aulani home resort DVC owners can book at 11 months and non home DVC owners can book at 7 months
The information below is based on that...

SO...if you are planning on more than a few days at Aulani (ie-straight week or more) make sure you rent those points by at least 7 months out. We try to rent between the 11 to 9 month mark so that we get what we want.  Lets say you wanted a standard view studio for March Break 2021 (assuming that would run March 14th to 20th) you would be looking at $2640 USD for the week through Davids if you booked at the 11 month mark and they had the space. If you waited till the 7 month mark you might end up paying more because the lower category rooms may be filled forcing you into a high priced category

I think you and your family will love Hawaii


----------



## alohamom

Marbles has become quite pampered when it comes to food... (wry grin) Just a few days ago I realized the wet cans I'm buying from the Vet's cost almost $5 a can! She's eating a can almost every 24 hours, as long we manage to get her appetite stimulator pill in her twice a week. I tried to see if I can get those cans elsewhere but all the pet stores say they are not allowed to sell the special vet ones... Besides her expensive food, I found we can get her to eat a can a day when we put a large spoonful or two on a plate and BRING IT TO HER! Seriously... she has a heated blanket on the couch and a spot where I can stick the plate of food under her nose on the couch. Spoiled right? But most of the time she won't go to her food dish and eat. When we stick the food under her nose, it's like it triggers something and she thinks "oh yeah, I'm hungry - I could eat".

We had a touch and go issue with our elderly cat at Christmas and had him on vet canned food so I know your pain, especially when they decide they are not eating it.
I found that Global (AMs ), Pet Valu and Pets Smart all carry two varieties of calorie dense Royal Canin (Mother and Baby and Digestive) which is less than the vet.
It might not be exactly what Marbles needs but it is close. A couple of people have told me that Royal Canin is junk food for cats but my cat was really not wanted to eat anything else for quite a while and is so fussy on top of being sick I just bought it for him


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> FYI @mort1331  start looking a year out if you are renting points
> 
> To the best of my understanding,  Aulani home resort DVC owners can book at 11 months and non home DVC owners can book at 7 months
> The information below is based on that...
> 
> SO...if you are planning on more than a few days at Aulani (ie-straight week or more) make sure you rent those points by at least 7 months out. We try to rent between the 11 to 9 month mark so that we get what we want.  Lets say you wanted a standard view studio for March Break 2021 (assuming that would run March 14th to 20th) you would be looking at $2640 USD for the week through Davids if you booked at the 11 month mark and they had the space. If you waited till the 7 month mark you might end up paying more because the lower category rooms may be filled forcing you into a high priced category
> 
> I think you and your family will love Hawaii


Thanks, we are DVC members so using our own points. But will for sure touch base on the ins and outs of the island.


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a few things at Rexall today,,mostly meds but for anyone looking for hand sanitizer they had some at the cash register,,,two per customer,,and no highway robbery prices .

Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

Well,  Sobeys looks like a bust this week - I do plan on buying my usual small staples from there (I usually get incentive through MyOffers) but Superstore usually gets more of our business when the deals aren't great at Sobeys.

I just got an offer through Shell Go+ that htey are having a bonus day again next Wednesday. It works out well for me.  I don't plan on traveling to Winnipeg this month so it would have been hard to fill up 4 times at Shell.  If I wait to fill up until next Wednesday, my minivan should be down to 1/4 tank, so I should hopefully get more than 50 air miles. 

I get my bonus from work on march 11 too (and a free lunch at work, and Casual day at work), so it will really feel like a bonus day 

Now that my trip is over I have to focus on rebuilding my air miles so I can keep traveling. I have my eye on an Eastbound Trans Atlantic cruise from Miami to Barcelona in 2022 (as long as the price doesn't skyrocket) and need a whole bunch of air miles before I can even consider booking it when it opens up next February or March. I am only 1/3 of the way to Onyx this year, but at least it's early in the year.
@bababear_50 there was article in our local news about Shoppers Drug mart in our town being low on surgical masks and hand sanitizer. Apparently all the suppliers are having trouble keeping up with the demand all over the country.


----------



## bababear_50

Ignore post I found answer under Terms & Conditions:

* Eligible Collector must opt in between March 6, 2020 and March 8, 2020 to activate this offer. Offer valid Wednesday, March 11, 2020, only, at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus Mile for each litre of fuel purchased. Maximum of 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. Plus, get 1 AIR MILES Bonus Mile for each dollar ($1.00) spent in-store (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, phone cards, stamps, transit passes, licences and any other service-type product). Maximum of 100 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. This is an exclusive offer and is non-transferable. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your Collector Account.

®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.



Shell purchases,,Wednesday March 11th
Spend $1.00 get 1 Airmiles
Does this count for gift cards?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

(excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, phone cards, stamps, transit passes, licences and any other service-type product


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Awww, they miss me ...
*
*Anyone want to tell them that THIS offer won't entice me to come back? Perhaps look and see that I only shop during big Airmiles promos?Or how about the fact that I've never spent that  much at once? (ok ok, i did buy 2 gift cards two offers ago so that might be the trigger)
*


----------



## bababear_50

Earn50 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$50 or more* Metro
I kind of like my Metro offer better than your Sobeys offer Jacqueline.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Hi everyone, has anyone been able to find the terms and conditions, and exclusions, associated with the airmilesshops spend $75 three times for 300 AMs offer?


----------



## Disney Addicted

alohamom said:


> We had a touch and go issue with our elderly cat at Christmas and had him on vet canned food so I know your pain, especially when they decide they are not eating it.
> I found that Global (AMs ), Pet Valu and Pets Smart all carry two varieties of calorie dense Royal Canin (Mother and Baby and Digestive) which is less than the vet.
> It might not be exactly what Marbles needs but it is close. A couple of people have told me that Royal Canin is junk food for cats but my cat was really not wanted to eat anything else for quite a while and is so fussy on top of being sick I just bought it for him



Thanks for the information!  I'll check it out.  I bought her some Whiskas wet food at the grocery store.  I know it's not great food but she likes it.  We have a Pet Value close by so I'll take a look this weekend.



ElCray said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone been able to find the terms and conditions, and exclusions, associated with the airmilesshops spend $75 three times for 300 AMs offer?



Hmm... the photo below may be hard to read.  Try this link:  https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/seasonal/mix-and-match-2020.  Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page to see the T&Cs.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 479140
> Earn50 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$50 or more* Metro
> I kind of like my Metro offer better than your Sobeys offer Jacqueline.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Be sure to check the dates on that offer. DS got one in an email this afternoon and it was good Mar 10-13.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Be sure to check the dates on that offer. DS got one in an email this afternoon and it was good Mar 10-13.



Hi hon 
I checked and it says
$50 or more*When you spend $50 or more*.

Expires on *11/03/2020* 

I am supposed to be in *self no spend* mode so not sure I will use it anyway,,but thanks for the heads up.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

I just opted in for the Shell Bonus Day. I may try to fill gas for two cars. Thanks for the heads up! Somehow all my Airmiles emails got directed to my junk folder.


----------



## mort1331

AngelDisney said:


> I just opted in for the Shell Bonus Day. I may try to fill gas for two cars. Thanks for the heads up! Somehow all my Airmiles emails got directed to my junk folder.


I will be taking our empty minivan down to the shell on wed. Need it full for the drive to Fl. just happens we leave wed night. Good timing.


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> I will be taking our empty minivan down to the shell on wed. Need it full for the drive to Fl. just happens we leave wed night. Good timing.


Have a safe travel and a magical vacation!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mega miles page is up....

https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## Cinderella6174

mort1331 said:


> I will be taking our empty minivan down to the shell on wed. Need it full for the drive to Fl. just happens we leave wed night. Good timing.


Hi Mort
We are driving down on Friday night! Are you stopping along the way? It's not a Disney trip for us  but I am hoping to stop at Downtown Disney and maybe do lunch on the way back


----------



## Gigi22

Just a quick heads up to other Dis-ers who also qualify for HBC's "Rewards VIP President's Discount".  It overlaps with AM's Mix & Match program for a few days, so you could get HBC points - which convert to AMs - and get a 25% discount from Wed. Mar. 11 to Sun. Mar. 15 "on regular, sale and clearance-price clothing, intimates, accessories, shoes, jewellery, watches, handbags, linens, bed, bath, housewares, luggage and seasonal items."  There's also 10% off on "regular and sale-price mattresses; regular, sale and clearance-price furniture, major appliances, small appliances, cookware, bakeware, kitchen gadgets, personal-care electrics. toys and confectionery."  Both offers are good in store and online.

Thinking this may be my third shop for Mix & Match.  I have a real fondness for HBC.  Sigh.


----------



## mort1331

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi Mort
> We are driving down on Friday night! Are you stopping along the way? It's not a Disney trip for us  but I am hoping to stop at Downtown Disney and maybe do lunch on the way back


This is the first time we are stopping, but its at Disney Hilton Head, great resort. Just stopping for the night, Actually hope to be there around 2pm, play have nice dinner, then out early and get to WDW.
Safe travels to your family


----------



## cari12

Ugh! On hold with Air Canada now, wait time expected to exceed 1.5 hours! If Air Canada would just let AM ticket holders book advanced seats online, their call centre  wouldn’t be so overwhelmed. I wasn’t going to pay for seats ahead of the 24 hour mark but our flight for next Saturday has almost all the regular seats booked already.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> Ugh! On hold with Air Canada now, wait time expected to exceed 1.5 hours! If Air Canada would just let AM ticket holders book advanced seats online, their call centre  wouldn’t be so overwhelmed. I wasn’t going to pay for seats ahead of the 24 hour mark but our flight for next Saturday has almost all the regular seats booked already.


I was able to pre-book our seats online with my AM's ticket.  I just checked for our next flight and it gave me an error message 'We are temporarily unable to process your request. Please try again later. (err-7)' but it can be done.  
I went into Aircanada.com, then 'my bookings', Reference#/name, Add/change seats.  If you don't get through try doing it online again tomorrow.  

AC is not doing great with customer service lately.  I tried phoning for a week a while ago, sent FB messages, everything I could think of and even though I no longer need them they still have not responded to me.  I actually drove to the airport to get my questions answered.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> I was able to pre-book our seats online with my AM's ticket.  I just checked for our next flight and it gave me an error message 'We are temporarily unable to process your request. Please try again later. (err-7)' but it can be done.
> I went into Aircanada.com, then 'my bookings', Reference#/name, Add/change seats.  If you don't get through try doing it online again tomorrow.
> 
> AC is not doing great with customer service lately.  I tried phoning for a week a while ago, sent FB messages, everything I could think of and even though I no longer need them they still have not responded to me.  I actually drove to the airport to get my questions answered.



I did finally get through on the phone, took  the 1.5 hours so at least their estimates are good. Lol
I had tried multiple times through the app and online and kept getting an error so glad I finally got through on the phone. 
She said that sometimes 3rd party bookings can pre-book seats and sometimes they can’t.  Our flight home is not as fully booked so I will just get the free seats at the 24 hr mark. Hopefully I am able to do that online!


----------



## isabellea

Not airmiles related but for those who live in Ottawa, there's currently a Lindt 50% promo on Tuango for the stores in Qc and Ottawa region. Will use the coupon for some Easter bunnies! 

https://www.tuango.ca/en/deal/tentation-delicious-lindt-chocolates-quebec-ontario/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone that is the message I keep getting too. That link used to work before they did a system switch.  How can I check to see what seats are booked on the flight?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @tinkerone that is the message I keep getting too. That link used to work before they did a system switch.  How can I check to see what seats are booked on the flight?


If you go through the booking for your flight on Air Canada you can hit the preview seats button, it’s in red, and that will show you what’s available without having to complete a booking.  Very easy.  It will show you what seats are booked and which ones are available.  And yes, since they switched over to the new system things have been a mess.


----------



## bababear_50

Well it's 9 here in Mississauga!!!!! and the sun is shining!!!!
Do I go for a walk or wash the kitchen floor?
Sorry guys just trying to focus on happier thoughts today.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Well it's 9 here in Mississauga!!!!! and the sun is shining!!!!
> Do I go for a walk or wash the kitchen floor?
> Sorry guys just trying to focus on happier thoughts today.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Go for a walk....we are about to do the same.  I’m having really bad back pain issues at the moment and can’t sit much so the best place for me to be is outside walking.  I’m going see if the hubs want to walk to Timmies. It might be too far


----------



## dancin Disney style

BTW...did you all see that Roll Up The R has been canceled?   Another casualty of Covid -19


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> BTW...did you all see that Roll Up The R has been canceled? Another casualty of Covid -19


Well not exactly cancelled.  They are still having the APP version just not the roll up of the cups.  I don't use the APP so I am sad that I can't roll up any cups this year.  Well I hope that my rewards card will earn me some online rolls.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Could someone explain booking US based hotels through Air Miles?  I finally narrowed down to 5 or 6 hotels along Ocean Drive on Miami Beach.  My husband suggested using my remaining dream miles for the 1 night I'll be there in August.  I'm looking at the AM Travel Hub to get an idea of how many miles it would cost for these rooms and whether it's worth paying via miles or cash.  I really want to see what the taxes & fees would be but instead of the website telling me, it looks like I have to click on "book now".  If I do that, will it show me the taxes & fees but NOT actually book the hotel yet?  There would be another final step right?

Has anyone used the travel hub to book US hotels?  How was your experience checking in at the hotel?


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone explain booking US based hotels through Air Miles?  I finally narrowed down to 5 or 6 hotels along Ocean Drive on Miami Beach.  My husband suggested using my remaining dream miles for the 1 night I'll be there in August.  I'm looking at the AM Travel Hub to get an idea of how many miles it would cost for these rooms and whether it's worth paying via miles or cash.  I really want to see what the taxes & fees would be but instead of the website telling me, it looks like I have to click on "book now".  If I do that, will it show me the taxes & fees but NOT actually book the hotel yet?  There would be another final step right?
> 
> Has anyone used the travel hub to book US hotels?  How was your experience checking in at the hotel?



right! i’ve clicked “book now” tons of times to find fees too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Well not exactly cancelled.  They are still having the APP version just not the roll up of the cups.  I don't use the APP so I am sad that I can't roll up any cups this year.  Well I hope that my rewards card will earn me some online rolls.


We ended up walking to Tim’s and I was chatting with the owner.  So I asked about RUtR.  She said it’s a disaster at this point.  The financial loss is going to be awful.  She went on to say that at 2 of her stores they have less than 40% of the customers using the reward card. They don’t have a number right now of app users because of all the problems with the app but she felt like it was lower than 40%.  She said many owners were already VERY unhappy about the contest starting late and all the changes.  

I asked what the problem were with the app and she laughed and said....you didn’t hear about all the missing money?


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> We ended up walking to Tim’s and I was chatting with the owner. So I asked about RUtR. She said it’s a disaster at this point. The financial loss is going to be awful. She went on to say that at 2 of her stores they have less than 40% of the customers using the reward card. They don’t have a number right now of app users because of all the problems with the app but she felt like it was lower than 40%. She said many owners were already VERY unhappy about the contest starting late and all the changes.
> 
> I asked what the problem were with the app and she laughed and said....you didn’t hear about all the missing money?


I have heard about people having issues with the app and maybe it was because they kept loading their card and they kept having no funds so maybe that is it.  My phone is too old to have the app so I just have the rewards card but my brother has it linked to his phone so I can check my rewards online.  We do not have any funds attached to his app so will never loose any money.    I also heard that some stores had already bought lots of the cups and will now have to go and get more since they had probably planned on using them for the next couple of weeks.   
I wish they would stop showing the Tim Hortons roll up the rim commercials as it makes me sad that there will be no cups.  Guess they need to keep showing the commercials during the Tim Hortons Brier (Men's curling championship) since they are the sponsor.


----------



## tinkerone

Also, as for Tim’s, apparently they will no longer allow reusable cups to be used.  Wonder how the people who bought the Tim’s travel mugs will feel about that.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> Also, as for Tim’s, apparently they will no longer allow reusable cups to be used. Wonder how the people who bought the Tim’s travel mugs will feel about that.



I read you can still bring your cup and get the $0.10 discount but they won't refill it for you.   You get a paper cup.  I may carry a cup with me when I go to Tim's to get the discount then go outside and put my beverage in my travel cup.  And yes mine is a bonafide  Tim's cup.
Starbucks and Timothys have also stopped refilling reusable cups.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Could someone explain booking US based hotels through Air Miles?  I finally narrowed down to 5 or 6 hotels along Ocean Drive on Miami Beach.  My husband suggested using my remaining dream miles for the 1 night I'll be there in August.  I'm looking at the AM Travel Hub to get an idea of how many miles it would cost for these rooms and whether it's worth paying via miles or cash.  I really want to see what the taxes & fees would be but instead of the website telling me, it looks like I have to click on "book now".  If I do that, will it show me the taxes & fees but NOT actually book the hotel yet?  There would be another final step right?
> 
> Has anyone used the travel hub to book US hotels?  How was your experience checking in at the hotel?





marchingstar said:


> right! i’ve clicked “book now” tons of times to find fees too.



*I just looked for you -- don't be nervous to do extra clicking, you'll get warned before it's actually booked.
Here's what you need to do:
Click on book now and a new page will open up where you can see the total costs 

If you then look at the side right you'll see this

Click on that down arrow to see the breakdown
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*When i was looking at the hotel bookings i noticed this at the top of the page for travel bookings. Just in case anyone is wondering.
*


----------



## hdrolfe

The Timmies news kind of sucks, they have Tim Hortons here at work but don't accept the app or card, so there will be a lot of unhappy people who can't participate. I will make sure to get lots of coffee/tea next week on March Break at the one near home. I don't like to get the coffee before I come to work because it's a 10 minute walk from car to desk and it would be colder than even I like, or annoying to carry so far.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> The Timmies news kind of sucks, they have Tim Hortons here at work but don't accept the app or card, so there will be a lot of unhappy people who can't participate. I will make sure to get lots of coffee/tea next week on March Break at the one near home. I don't like to get the coffee before I come to work because it's a 10 minute walk from car to desk and it would be colder than even I like, or annoying to carry so far.


Leave it to us regular people to figure things out. The cups have already been printed and shipped out, but now they won't be used.  So why not have the staff roll it up for you while you're standing there but put your coffee in the other cup that they are now going to use anyway?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*super early Rexall coupon this week

 spend 40 get 60 airmiles,  valid March 9th - 11th*


----------



## Cinderella6174

So I think I have convinced the DH to stop at Disney on our way out of Florida. We are thinking about having breakfast. Has anyone been to the Cape May breakfast? How is it?

Btw- I think dancing Disney style's idea of having the staff member roll the rim is a great compromise! It might take  little longer in line for everyone  but it would at least allow the promo to move forward


----------



## isabellea

Cinderella6174 said:


> So I think I have convinced the DH to stop at Disney on our way out of Florida. We are thinking about having breakfast. Has anyone been to the Cape May breakfast? How is it?
> 
> Btw- I think dancing Disney style's idea of having the staff member roll the rim is a great compromise! It might take  little longer in line for everyone  but it would at least allow the promo to move forward



Was a fun breakfast. Did it before leaving for home from WDW one year and my girls asked to go again but timing never worked.  My favourite breakfast onsite so far and I'm not a breakfast person.


----------



## Silvermist999

Anyone else a Shell Go+ member? Reminder to fill up tomorrow for air miles.

https://shellgoplus.ca/en/optinterms/d46003&EmailLogin=gCxU9ZCNAXnUDrQFU6ksPB4aaaR76Om+lIgwjFGVvdg=
Also, heard gas prices will be dropping 10 cents at midnight tonight.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like Rexall will have spend $30 on their brands, get 100 AM Friday to Sunday only. Good value for the $$ if you like or use their branded items.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Looks like Rexall will have spend $30 on their brands, get 100 AM Friday to Sunday only. Good value for the $$ if you like or use their branded items.



Hi Hon
I was just wondering how you know this? Is there a flyer or something out?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I was just wondering how you know this? Is there a flyer or something out?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*yup early blurry one HERE*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup early blurry one HERE*


Thank-You
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

OT,,, leaving tomorrow after dinner to start the drive down, Planned on stopping at Hilton Head for a quick layover. Normally drive straight down but change it up. DW now getting off work earlier, checked online and LOTS of DVC rooms available. So was able to do a quick change and book BLT same room and view and link reservations to our first 3 nights there. We will now drive straight down as always and be there around dinner time thurs. Early sleep and no drive anywhere just enjoy the resort and the springs the first night.
Hope everyone has a safe and happy March Break.
Mel hope your feeling better, I know we were supposed to meet up for drinks, but catch you soon.


----------



## ottawamom

@mort1331 safe travels. Report back your findings re the parks etc. There are a number of us back here who are still on the fence about our upcoming trips.

Stay well!


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> OT,,, leaving tomorrow after dinner to start the drive down, Planned on stopping at Hilton Head for a quick layover. Normally drive straight down but change it up. DW now getting off work earlier, checked online and LOTS of DVC rooms available. So was able to do a quick change and book BLT same room and view and link reservations to our first 3 nights there. We will now drive straight down as always and be there around dinner time thurs. Early sleep and no drive anywhere just enjoy the resort and the springs the first night.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy March Break.
> Mel hope your feeling better, I know we were supposed to meet up for drinks, but catch you soon.



Hi Mort
Getting better each day!
Well I expect you to have a drink or two and say *Cheers Mel*,,,I hope you and your family have a awesome holiday.
Take care and be well
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> OT,,, leaving tomorrow after dinner to start the drive down, Planned on stopping at Hilton Head for a quick layover. Normally drive straight down but change it up. DW now getting off work earlier, checked online and LOTS of DVC rooms available. So was able to do a quick change and book BLT same room and view and link reservations to our first 3 nights there. We will now drive straight down as always and be there around dinner time thurs. Early sleep and no drive anywhere just enjoy the resort and the springs the first night.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy March Break.
> Mel hope your feeling better, I know we were supposed to meet up for drinks, but catch you soon.


Safe travels and enjoy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> OT,,, leaving tomorrow after dinner to start the drive down, Planned on stopping at Hilton Head for a quick layover. Normally drive straight down but change it up. DW now getting off work earlier, checked online and LOTS of DVC rooms available. So was able to do a quick change and book BLT same room and view and link reservations to our first 3 nights there. We will now drive straight down as always and be there around dinner time thurs. Early sleep and no drive anywhere just enjoy the resort and the springs the first night.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy March Break.
> Mel hope your feeling better, I know we were supposed to meet up for drinks, but catch you soon.



Have a good time!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Cinderella6174 said:


> So I think I have convinced the DH to stop at Disney on our way out of Florida. We are thinking about having breakfast. Has anyone been to the Cape May breakfast? How is it?
> 
> Btw- I think dancing Disney style's idea of having the staff member roll the rim is a great compromise! It might take  little longer in line for everyone  but it would at least allow the promo to move forward


We've been to Cape May many times.  I love that it's not a huge place so you get great character interaction.  The food was good every time but the buffet is small.  Location wise it's also really nice because you can stroll around the Beach and Yacht club or go across to the Boardwalk.   My only issue these days with buffets is the cost.....for what it costs I want to sit and be served.   I will say we have always had the nicest servers at Cape May.


----------



## Etch

Where do you sign up for the Shell bonus miles today?  Checked the app, my spam folder for e-mail and I don't see anything?


----------



## bgula

Etch said:


> Where do you sign up for the Shell bonus miles today?  Checked the app, my spam folder for e-mail and I don't see anything?



Opt-in had to be between March 6-8.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> OT,,, leaving tomorrow after dinner to start the drive down, Planned on stopping at Hilton Head for a quick layover. Normally drive straight down but change it up. DW now getting off work earlier, checked online and LOTS of DVC rooms available. So was able to do a quick change and book BLT same room and view and link reservations to our first 3 nights there. We will now drive straight down as always and be there around dinner time thurs. Early sleep and no drive anywhere just enjoy the resort and the springs the first night.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy March Break.
> Mel hope your feeling better, I know we were supposed to meet up for drinks, but catch you soon


Mort...have a great time!!!  And Remember to wash your hands, wash your hands, wash your hand...and don't touch your faces...and wash your hands!!!!  Hopefully you have a good stock of hand sanitizer to bring along with you.  I hope that the crowds are a little lower with people worrying about the virus!


----------



## mort1331

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mort...have a great time!!!  And Remember to wash your hands, wash your hands, wash your hand...and don't touch your faces...and wash your hands!!!!  Hopefully you have a good stock of hand sanitizer to bring along with you.  I hope that the crowds are a little lower with people worrying about the virus!


I am more than sure that Disney will have a boat load of sanitizer. I was there at Zika and they had bug spray in the rooms in the parks everywhere...not that I want people to loose their vacation .. but I know there will be lower crowds


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry about the late posting ...my internet has been out all morning....

Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1352497
Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1352501

Metro Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1352470
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1352503
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shhhh don't tell Mort that there are airmiles for Quick Ticket Lotto.....lol

Buy $10.00 (single transaction) get 15 bonus airmiles at Metro March 12-25.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I saw that at the cash when I was there yesterday. Good to know it's continuing.


----------



## Etch

mort1331 said:


> I am more than sure that Disney will have a boat load of sanitizer


I saw today that they are also rolling out portable hand washing stations in several locations in the parks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just finished updating the flyer links in the first post and noticed a pretty AWESOME deal at Rexall this weekend if you like any of their products (I'm pretty sure someone else posted above but the Duck is going thru some significant health related CRAP and dealing with sieve-brain that's causing) Spend $30 on their products - Rexall, BeBetter, Kit, Savvy Home, Rose & Robin, and Nosh & Co - and get 100 miles. This will be a GREAT way to make sure you have enough cash miles heading into Mega Miles in case there's a coupon for that. A quick glance turned up Easter Candy that's Rose & Robin so maybe the Rabbit could do some shopping 
Rexall ON Flyer

Squeeee -- I'm finally starting to reintroduce foods this week and first up is liquid milk, lactose-free. Quick check of Metro and it's on sale for $8.99 (YES that is a good price!) buy 2 get 25 miles. Since I'll be needing to drink an obscene amount to complete the challenge (fingers crossed i DO!) this is perfect timing.*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reminder about Cash for Mega Miles. I will do Rexall twice, once on DS and DH cards to give them one cash redemption amount. I don't want to collect more than that as there was only 1 during Shop the Block that I could use.

Gotta go switch their accounts over to Cash so I can shop on Friday.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just finished updating the flyer links in the first post and noticed a pretty AWESOME deal at Rexall this weekend if you like any of their products (I'm pretty sure someone else posted above but the Duck is going thru some significant health related CRAP and dealing with sieve-brain that's causing) Spend $30 on their products - Rexall, BeBetter, Kit, Savvy Home, Rose & Robin, and Nosh & Co - and get 100 miles. This will be a GREAT way to make sure you have enough cash miles heading into Mega Miles in case there's a coupon for that. A quick glance turned up Easter Candy that's Rose & Robin so maybe the Rabbit could do some shopping
> Rexall ON Flyer
> 
> Squeeee -- I'm finally starting to reintroduce foods this week and first up is liquid milk, lactose-free. Quick check of Metro and it's on sale for $8.99 (YES that is a good price!) buy 2 get 25 miles. Since I'll be needing to drink an obscene amount to complete the challenge (fingers crossed i DO!) this is perfect timing.*



Thanks for the heads up about Rose & Robin easter candy.  I'm crossing my fingers that milk works for you!



ottawamom said:


> Thanks for the reminder about Cash for Mega Miles. I will do Rexall twice, once on DS and DH cards to give them one cash redemption amount. I don't want to collect more than that as there was only 1 during Shop the Block that I could use.
> 
> Gotta go switch their accounts over to Cash so I can shop on Friday.



Is there information out already on which stores are doing which promos for Mega Miles?  Did I miss that?


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Shhhh don't tell Mort that there are airmiles for Quick Ticket Lotto.....lol
> 
> Buy $10.00 (single transaction) get 15 bonus airmiles at Metro March 12-25.
> Hugs
> Mel


If its for quick picks, that counts out the office. they have set numbers. But thanks


----------



## ottawamom

[QUOTE="Disney Addicted, post: 61664106, member: 395694

Is there information out already on which stores are doing which promos for Mega Miles?  Did I miss that?
[/QUOTE]

No not yet. During Shop the Block the only store I was able to use a coupon for spend 95 Cash AM ... was at Jean Coutu. I had saved enough cash miles do be able to do 3 different offer. I'm just speculating that there may only be one or two stores that will do this kind of offer during Mega Miles.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Wow  AM are hard to come by this week: (


----------



## bababear_50

A few Rexall ideas for me this Friday

Rexall Epsom Salts ( Be Better 15% off)
Rexall Brand Advil ( Ibuprofen ) $9.99
Savvy Kleenex (30% off)

Rose & Robin 
Easter products

Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

I see you can get 35 airmiles if you buy a $25 gc for Children's Place at Sobeys. Might get one or two if those, then use them during Mega Miles... that's about the only thing of interest I saw this week


----------



## sechelt

Thanks everyone for all the tips.  So far this year I've booked a flight to Ottawa, booked a flight to Disneyland (SNA), redeemed for a 5 day DL admission, got the two Stojo cups and tonight I ordered the DeLonghi Espresso Machine La Specialista.  I couldn't have done all this without your help.  I love you guys!!


----------



## alohamom

Quick question for anyone who has participated in a Shell opt-in offer in the past that was the same as yesterday

When did your miles post?

I thought shell was a quick poster but they have not posted to my DHs card as of yet. My thought is that because it is a bit of a special promo it might take longer.

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## juniorbugman

alohamom said:


> Quick question for anyone who has participated in a Shell opt-in offer in the past that was the same as yesterday
> 
> When did your miles post?
> 
> I thought shell was a quick poster but they have not posted to my DHs card as of yet. My thought is that because it is a bit of a special promo it might take longer.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?


Mine haven't posted either.  I checked my air miles account and the posted date for February showed as both Feb 12 & Feb 13 so I think it took a day or 2 later for them to post.  I think mine posted 2 different days because I used my card in Ajax and my sister used my card in Toronto so 2 different stores.  Don't worry they will post.


----------



## alohamom

thanks Judy!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

From the Air Miles website:

*What is the impact of COVID-19 (Coronavirus) on my AIR MILES travel booking?*


AIR MILES understands there is uncertainty with COVID-19 (Coronavirus) and the associated travel advisories. The safety of our Collectors is our first priority and we are working closely with our airline, cruise line, tour operators and insurance partners to provide you with the most up to date information. Please note, many of these policies continue to change, so we encourage you to confirm with your airline, cruise line or tour operator in advance of your travel date.

*INSURANCE* As of March 5, 2020, Manulife has determined that COVID-19 is now considered a known event and the applicable exclusion will be applied for policies issued on or after this date. *This exclusion will apply globally, including trips to territories with no existing travel advisory or outbreak.

AIR MILES BOOKINGS* To make a change or to cancel an AIR MILES booking, please call our Contact Centre at 416-226-5171 or toll free: 1-888-AIRMILE (247-6453) Monday to Friday from 8:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. your local time and Saturday from 9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. EST. Changes that are required outside of these hours, please contact the airline, cruise line or tour operator directly.

This notice does not apply to policies purchased prior to March 5, 2020. For more information regarding your Manulife insurance, please contact Manulife Customer Service at 1-866-298-6581.

*FOR MORE INFORMATION* Public Health Agency of Canada; Government of Canada Coronavirus (COVID-19) Updates; World Health Organization; IATA: Air transport communicable diseases


----------



## cari12

Disneyland is closed as of March 14 
Flights booked through AM, didn’t purchase the insurance. Hoping they’ll still allow changes or refund.  I may be out the AM and $ though.


----------



## ottawamom

Check with the airline. They may allow you to rebook without cancellation or rebooking fees. You'll just have to pay the difference in fares. There are conditions so check the airline website.

I'm in the same boat. I'm hoping that my 2 flights get cancelled by the airline because then I will get the $$ back. If not I will apply the value of my flights to flights in November and pay the difference.


----------



## tinkerone

I always have such a hard time printing coupons from save.ca.  I tried to print out the Cashmere, dollar off coupon.  Nothing doing.  I didn't print and it says I did.  This happens every time I try to print from this site.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone same with me, I gave up.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I always have such a hard time printing coupons from save.ca.  I tried to print out the Cashmere, dollar off coupon.  Nothing doing.  I didn't print and it says I did.  This happens every time I try to print from this site.



I wonder if it has been removed?  I just read your post, logged into save.ca but I can't find the coupon anywhere.

EDITED:  I ended up googling cashmere coupons and was given a link to somewhere else but it printed for me and shows save.ca on the coupon.  Try this address:
http://couponscanada.smartcanucks.ca/brands/cashmere-canada
By the way, thank you!  IF Loblaws gets any more TP in stock tomorrow or on the weekend, this will come in handy!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I wonder if it has been removed?  I just read your post, logged into save.ca but I can't find the coupon anywhere.
> 
> EDITED:  I ended up googling cashmere coupons and was given a link to somewhere else but it printed for me and shows save.ca on the coupon.  Try this address:
> http://couponscanada.smartcanucks.ca/brands/cashmere-canada
> By the way, thank you!  IF Loblaws gets any more TP in stock tomorrow or on the weekend, this will come in handy!


Thanks, that is the page I was trying to print.  It starts in Smart Canucks but when you want to print it send you over to save.ca.  I can not figure out how to print it.  That's my whole problem.  I have tried from this site many times but it just won't do it for me.  It tells me know that I have already printed it.  I must be doing something wrong.

Yes, I wanted it for Loblaws as well.  I was over to our closest one tonight (without a coupon, lol) and they had no Tp, two packs of the Kleenex (the 3 ply super which is the same price as the regular) however tons of the paper towel.  They did have a limit posted of two, I assume that would be two of each but really don't know for sure.  They told me they did not know when they would be getting more in.  Hope you have better luck.  At least you have the coupon.  Lol.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Tinkerone -> let me know what your e-mail address is.  I scanned and saved the file as a .JPG.  I can e-mail it to you and maybe you can print it that way.


----------



## peanutgirl

Disney world is closing from the 15 to the end of the month. Wow


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I hope @mort1331 sees this before they drive to Orlando....WDW is closed effective March 15, DCL is also suspending operations effective Sunday


----------



## tinkerone

peanutgirl said:


> Disney world is closing from the 15 to the end of the month. Wow


As well as cruises are being canceled.  March break is going to be bad for some families.


----------



## AngelDisney

I just hope this doesn’t continue to December. I am starting to get worried now. I have WDW and a Disney Cruise planned. Booked rooms with DVC rental.


----------



## mort1331

peanutgirl said:


> Disney world is closing from the 15 to the end of the month. Wow





Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I hope @mort1331 sees this before they drive to Orlando....WDW is closed effective March 15, DCL is also suspending operations effective Sunday


Nope just arrived and found out. Now may turn around and drive home..need to sleep on it....


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Nope just arrived and found out. Now may turn around and drive home..need to sleep on it....



Hi Hon
Rest well and I am so happy you arrived safe.
Yeah a good night's rest and a couple of drinks are in order.
I am so sorry this has happened to you and your family.
Tomorrow will be a new start.
Take care
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> I just hope this doesn’t continue to December. I am starting to get worried now. I have WDW and a Disney Cruise planned. Booked rooms with DVC rental.



I don’t want to think about that! I wonder if my credit card insurance would cover all of my wdw gift cards since they are unusable anywhere else...?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here is a bizarre sorta "first world problem" for The Duck. I mentioned above that I'm starting to reintroduce milk this week and was happy to discover it's on sale with Airmiles this week. I asked hubby to pick up a 2L container so i could start testing and we'd know by Sunday if i would be able to drink 8L (he can't tolerate much dairy at once!) He came home with the 2 bags anyway because they were the ONLY ones left and the manager knows us and told him they'll not be getting another delivery before Monday.

SO .. now my problem -- I'm worried that a run on the grocery stores and/or a shutdown in the delivery system anywhere will lead to a shortage of the 5 things I can currently eat. I'm just now done 5.5 weeks of this brutal diet and if i am forced to stop I'll need to do it all over again!!! I currently have 10 cans of the only tuna I've not reacted to and that will last me 5 days - it's my only source of protein right now. It's only sold in the No Frills and i about cleared the shelf off on Monday --- fingers crossed they have more! It's super $$$ and in the "natural" section with all the allergy products so not many people buy it. 

Don't know if i want to brave going to Rexall or not to get my $30 worth of their products for my 100 miles or not. Had some health related news on Tuesday that's got me feeling sorry for myself and wanting to self-isolate for reasons not connected to COVID-19 ****there's nothing wrong with me, I'm perfectly healthy, funding has gone for a clinic i attend(ed)

Back to our regularly scheduled miles hunts!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I don’t want to think about that! I wonder if my credit card insurance would cover all of my wdw gift cards since they are unusable anywhere else...?


*That would more than likely be a hard NO.  Gift cards are non-refundable, even if a business closes. They'll never expire so this will force you to plan other trip !*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> Nope just arrived and found out. Now may turn around and drive home..need to sleep on it....



So very sorry...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sorry to hear about your food dilemma @Donald - my hero.  This whole event is affecting us all very many ways. Can you special order in the tuna since it’s a specialty item?


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here is a bizarre sorta "first world problem" for The Duck. I mentioned above that I'm starting to reintroduce milk this week and was happy to discover it's on sale with Airmiles this week. I asked hubby to pick up a 2L container so i could start testing and we'd know by Sunday if i would be able to drink 8L (he can't tolerate much dairy at once!) He came home with the 2 bags anyway because they were the ONLY ones left and the manager knows us and told him they'll not be getting another delivery before Monday.
> 
> SO .. now my problem -- I'm worried that a run on the grocery stores and/or a shutdown in the delivery system anywhere will lead to a shortage of the 5 things I can currently eat. I'm just now done 5.5 weeks of this brutal diet and if i am forced to stop I'll need to do it all over again!!! I currently have 10 cans of the only tuna I've not reacted to and that will last me 5 days - it's my only source of protein right now. It's only sold in the No Frills and i about cleared the shelf off on Monday --- fingers crossed they have more! It's super $$$ and in the "natural" section with all the allergy products so not many people buy it.
> 
> Don't know if i want to brave going to Rexall or not to get my $30 worth of their products for my 100 miles or not. Had some health related news on Tuesday that's got me feeling sorry for myself and wanting to self-isolate for reasons not connected to COVID-19 ****there's nothing wrong with me, I'm perfectly healthy, funding has gone for a clinic i attend(ed)
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled miles hunts!*


What about Well.ca? Would they have the tuna? Hope the turn of this COVID-19 event won’t affect your diet plan!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just read on the FB group there is a new AM website being tested...?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just read on the FB group there is a new AM website being tested...?


Oh yeah. I got to see the beta test, it wasnt that exciting to be honest. Then my laptop died and I forgot about it. It was slightly easier to navigate.


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero check Well.ca and amazon (Whole Foods) for your tuna. You never know. And gave us the brand so maybe we can all send you cans if the worst happens.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good idea @isabellea!


----------



## ottawamom

Safe travels back home @mort1331 and anyone else who is now heading back home. 

There's so much more I could comment on about what's going on in the world but none of it is positive so I'll just stop here. It's raining, I may just go back to bed after I do my walk on the treadmill.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here is a bizarre sorta "first world problem" for The Duck. I mentioned above that I'm starting to reintroduce milk this week and was happy to discover it's on sale with Airmiles this week. I asked hubby to pick up a 2L container so i could start testing and we'd know by Sunday if i would be able to drink 8L (he can't tolerate much dairy at once!) He came home with the 2 bags anyway because they were the ONLY ones left and the manager knows us and told him they'll not be getting another delivery before Monday.
> 
> SO .. now my problem -- I'm worried that a run on the grocery stores and/or a shutdown in the delivery system anywhere will lead to a shortage of the 5 things I can currently eat. I'm just now done 5.5 weeks of this brutal diet and if i am forced to stop I'll need to do it all over again!!! I currently have 10 cans of the only tuna I've not reacted to and that will last me 5 days - it's my only source of protein right now. It's only sold in the No Frills and i about cleared the shelf off on Monday --- fingers crossed they have more! It's super $$$ and in the "natural" section with all the allergy products so not many people buy it.
> 
> Don't know if i want to brave going to Rexall or not to get my $30 worth of their products for my 100 miles or not. Had some health related news on Tuesday that's got me feeling sorry for myself and wanting to self-isolate for reasons not connected to COVID-19 ****there's nothing wrong with me, I'm perfectly healthy, funding has gone for a clinic i attend(ed)
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled miles hunts!*


Sending my love to you in words because the love emoji they have makes it look like you want to throw someone on the ground and have your way, if you know what I mean.  Reminds me of the old cartoons where the persons eyes pop in and out of their heads.  A simple heart would do it, lol.  
Seriously, hope your day is full of cheer.  Do what you can and don't worry about anything else.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just read on the FB group there is a new AM website being tested...?





hdrolfe said:


> Oh yeah. I got to see the beta test, it wasnt that exciting to be honest. Then my laptop died and I forgot about it. It was slightly easier to navigate.


*good grief! I've been landing on the beta page for close to a year now! I'll do a search of this thread when I'm at a computer later but I know it was happening loong before they shut down for a couple of days for a system switch over.  It has gradually gotten better,  it's been since mid January that I've been able to do anything other than just look around,  I kinda like it.  *


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Rexall to do 2 $30 shops. Got everything I needed (no chocolate), came home and realized I'm almost out of my multi-vitamins. I'll go back tomorrow and see if I can do with one of the Rexall brands of those and pick up another 100AM.

A woman came to the cash who works at the nearby FreshCo. She was describing to us how busy that store has been since yesterday. She said the entire produce department was cleaned out. You couldn't get eggs or milk. She came to Rexall to get the two of those. People are going nuts. It's like Blue Friday craziness on steroids and without the AM.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> People are going nuts. It's like Blue Friday craziness on steroids and without the AM.



Yup, I should have known from not being able to find a parking spot that No Frills was going to be insane!

I needed milk, just milk but when I walked in and saw the line that snaked past all the cashiers, down the frozen food wall and past the back wall refrigerated section I decided to try Shoppers as I needed to pick up a prescription. I walked out, there was no way I needed the milk that badly. I am sure those people would be in line for at least a half hour or more.

Shoppers happened to be just putting it out and I got 1000 PC points!


----------



## hdrolfe

I was going to hit up Rexall but decided just to get my groceries at Freshco. It was hard to find a parking spot, so much stuff was out of stock. But they had all cashes open so it was quick to check out. The lady behind me was joking with me since I was not buying TP. Apparently it was one of the only stores that had any in stock (lady ahead of me went to 5 before finding it). I got what I needed for the most part. I may go to Rexall tomorrow, we'll see! Perhaps I'll just wait a little longer until people calm down a bit.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can i just say, THANK GOD for the surveys!! Not much other activity on my account this year :O




*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can i just say, THANK GOD for the surveys!! Not much other activity on my account this year :O
> View attachment 480639
> View attachment 480640
> View attachment 480641
> View attachment 480642
> View attachment 480643*


That's how my account looks to.  Thank goodness for this!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

How the heck do you guys do so many? I get frustrated when I get through 1/3 and then they say "nope, you don't need you for this one" LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sorry to hear about your food dilemma @Donald - my hero.  This whole event is affecting us all very many ways. Can you special order in the tuna since it’s a specialty item?





AngelDisney said:


> What about Well.ca? Would they have the tuna? Hope the turn of this COVID-19 event won’t affect your diet plan!





isabellea said:


> @Donald - my hero check Well.ca and amazon (Whole Foods) for your tuna. You never know. And gave us the brand so maybe we can all send you cans if the worst happens.





tinkerone said:


> Sending my love to you in words because the love emoji they have makes it look like you want to throw someone on the ground and have your way, if you know what I mean.  Reminds me of the old cartoons where the persons eyes pop in and out of their heads.  A simple heart would do it, lol.
> Seriously, hope your day is full of cheer.  Do what you can and don't worry about anything else.


*Thanks for the support gang, I really appreciate it! I was talking to my mom earlier today and man alive, that woman needs an attitude adjustment, her response? "well maybe this is a sign from god that you should just give it up and  eat properly. When you were little and had trouble eating things i didn't give you any choice" ***, seriously mom, I was having trouble with some of these foods when i was a young child and you never told me?!?!? Oh, and the god comment .. uhm yeah, NO!
I hadn't thought about ordering the tuna online so quickly looked and, sigh, not happening 
Well.ca & Amazon*
 

*Then i had a brilliant thought -- our No Frills has the order online & pickup option!! I placed a dummy order to confirm they have the tuna and once hubby gets home with Fredrick (our sophisticated Fit  ) I'll head out, buy a case and go thru the self check!! *


----------



## bababear_50

11 Mar 20



2525 THOMAS STSTANDARD OFFER+111 Mar 20



2525 THOMAS STGO+ BONUS DAY - ALL GRADES+3311 Mar 20



2525 THOMAS STGET 10 MILES WITH 2 PEPSI+1011 Mar 20



2525 THOMAS STGO+ BONUS DAY - IN-STORE+9

Wednesday's Shell Bonus day miles posted today for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got my 60 bonus miles for February this week too!


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> IF Loblaws gets any more TP in stock tomorrow or on the weekend, this will come in handy!


Just back from Loblaws and no TP to be found.  I did manage to get a rain check though, good for 30 days, including the 2000 bonus points.  We'll have to wait and see if the panic buying is over by then.


----------



## juniorbugman

My March airmiles so far.

11 Mar 20



2 WESTNEY RD SSTANDARD OFFER+111 Mar 20



2 WESTNEY RD SGO+ BONUS DAY - ALL GRADES+6107 Mar 20



AJAXSTANDARD OFFER+1107 Mar 20



AJAXBONUS REWARD MILES+2507 Mar 20



AJAXBONUS REWARD MILES+95
Plus I will be getting another 40 airmiles from my Sister buying gas at a different Shell on Wednesday.
So far this year I have earned 1890 regular/bonus air miles and the extra 1200 for Shop the Block for a total of 3090 air miles.  Thanks to all you guys for the shopping tips.  As you can see I am a big Sobey's shopper so that and Shell is where I earn the most miles.
I may or may not brave the shopping world today for some groceries.  I did get some stuff yesterday but I do need eggs, rice and flour.    It is so crazy out there.  Jacqueline I hope you get your tuna today without too much stress.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have earned 1900 AM this year... that is a lot more to maintain Onyx. And my husband and I keep having Difficult Hard Conversations about the next vacation and if it will even be Disney at this point....


----------



## marchingstar

I spent my morning in the craze of panic shopping. I don’t feel panicked, but I anticipate that we’re all going to be home by next week, and I would rather face the craze myself rather than having to drag my toddler. 

Costco was absurd. I wasn’t going to get TP, but there were staff lined up throwing them into carts and they asked “1 or 2 packages” after throwing one in my cart, so I just said 1. We don’t need it, but maybe our neighbors or parents will. Otherwise, I doubled up on applesauce, grabbed a bag of frozen veggies, and got one extra case of beans. The line to check out wrapped around the entire store, and there were cars lined up to follow people leaving for their parking spot and cart. I wouldn’t wish the experience on anyone, but I’m glad to know I won’t have to face a mob with a 2 year old. I gassed up the car, stopped for toddler essentials at the drug store, and ordered extra cat food. 

Now to make a big pot of turkey chili and start planning a couple weeks of fun home-with-a-toddler activities!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for the support gang, I really appreciate it! I was talking to my mom earlier today and man alive, that woman needs an attitude adjustment, her response?"well maybe this is a sign from god that you should just give it up and  eat properly. When you were little and had trouble eating things i didn't give you any choice" ***, seriously mom, I was having trouble with some of these foods when i was a young child and you never told me?!?!? Oh, and the god comment .. uhm yeah, NO!
> I hadn't thought about ordering the tuna online so quickly looked and, sigh, not happening
> Well.ca & Amazon*
> View attachment 480645 View attachment 480646
> 
> *Then i had a brilliant thought -- our No Frills has the order online & pickup option!! I placed a dummy order to confirm they have the tuna and once hubby gets home with Fredrick (our sophisticated Fit  ) I'll head out, buy a case and go thru the self check!! *



i’m angry on your behalf at the suggestion that your food struggles lately are caused by your diet rather than the diet managing it! 

well meaning but misinformed advice, especially from our loved ones, is so frustrating. 

i hope you can stock up on your tuna!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am dreading grocery shopping tonight and tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## bababear_50

A couple of suggestions for shopping in the next few days.

Make a list.

Try to resist impulse buying.

Go when well rested.

Us the washroom before you go.

Some places didn't have shopping carts today,,take some reusable bags and just pop your stuff into them.

The atmosphere is a tad bit frenzied in some stores,,,,be calm and pretend it's like Christmas eve shopping.

Choose an early morning OR late at night shop.

Try to leave S/O and kids at home.

It's ok to be upset,fearful,out of sorts but try to be yourself and remember others are feeling out of sorts also. Remember to be respectful to service workers too,,they are feeling the same feelings as all of us.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

Oh my gosh! What a day I have had. I am on the Board of Directors for my son's daycare, and because two of the locations are in the schools, because Manitoba has cancelled school starting March 23 the daycare is closed too. So not only do I have to figure out childcare for myself during work hours I have to help figure out how/if the staff at the daycare are going to get paid during the closure.

I usually do my shopping at store opening on Saturday, I am hoping it won't be too bad. We actually bought two 12 packs of toilet paper last week, so just need some produce and meat. Not a big shop planned for us, I just hope at least 1/2 the stuff on our list is available.

I hope everyone else is doing okay, so much has changed in such a short time, I think we are all in shock. I feel so bad for everyone who had travel plans 
I just hope that all these measures help and the health system doesn't get overwhelmed.
And that we can start focusing on earning Air Miles again


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> It's ok to be upset,fearful,out of sorts but try to be yourself and remember others are feeling out of sorts also. Remember to be respectful to service workers too,,they are feeling the same feelings as all of us.



Yes, yes yes! Thanks for saying this, Mel. 

Not only are they feeling the same, but they’re still showing up to jobs where they’re dealing with high traffic, tons of possible exposure, and all kinds of rude/aggressive shoppers. They deserve all kinds of kindness for being there so the rest of us can feel a bit more secure.


----------



## spiffgirl101

marchingstar said:


> Yes, yes yes! Thanks for saying this, Mel.
> 
> Not only are they feeling the same, but they’re still showing up to jobs where they’re dealing with high traffic, tons of possible exposure, and all kinds of rude/aggressive shoppers. They deserve all kinds of kindness for being there so the rest of us can feel a bit more secure.


I agree! I still don't understand why everyone is stockpiling, but I wish everyone would treat the front line people with respect. In any situation, the front line people always get the brunt of it from angry or scared customers


----------



## ottawamom

Just treat grocery shopping like you would a really great Blue Friday shop. Make a list, go real early (at opening prefered) and get out before others are even awake.

Right now Mega Miles is all I have to look forward to. I will carefully plan and execute. Coronavirus is not going to keep my away from my AM.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yes I did a little shop today.  Needed rice, milk, eggs and flour and got everything except flour.  My Sobey's in Ajax wasn't busy at all when I went around 3:30ish and they were continually topping up the fresh produce.  People were buying cases of water and it looked like the entire frozen pizza and frozen fruit sections were almost empty.  I actually forgot to buy bread - I know duh but I will go back another day for that.  We have some at home.  I actually never even went to that section so it may have been empty for all I know.  At least with the bread flour I have at home I can make some.  I didn't check my offers before I left so didn't realize that if I spent $125 I could earn a measly 20 air miles and I got to $119 before tax.  I could have added a comic book to my total to get to the $125.  Oh well que sera sera.  It was funny because I bought a case of cokes for my nephew and some lady commented oh you have cokes but not water and I said yup have my priorities straight.  Then I said and water comes from the tap.


----------



## alohamom

Thanks everyone for posting that your Shell miles from last Wednesday were in your account. I just checked and DH got his too! I had him switched to cash for the upcoming Mega Miles just in case and that put him right were he needed to be. Now switching him back.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for the support gang, I really appreciate it! I was talking to my mom earlier today and man alive, that woman needs an attitude adjustment, her response? "well maybe this is a sign from god that you should just give it up and  eat properly. When you were little and had trouble eating things i didn't give you any choice" ***, seriously mom, I was having trouble with some of these foods when i was a young child and you never told me?!?!? Oh, and the god comment .. uhm yeah, NO!
> I hadn't thought about ordering the tuna online so quickly looked and, sigh, not happening
> Well.ca & Amazon*
> View attachment 480645 View attachment 480646
> 
> *Then i had a brilliant thought -- our No Frills has the order online & pickup option!! I placed a dummy order to confirm they have the tuna and once hubby gets home with Fredrick (our sophisticated Fit  ) I'll head out, buy a case and go thru the self check!! *



DId you check out Walmart?!  I googled it (curious) and Walmart.ca shows they have this tuna $2.67 a can.  Without salt or with sea salt.  I hope this helps you.



tinkerone said:


> Just back from Loblaws and no TP to be found.  I did manage to get a rain check though, good for 30 days, including the 2000 bonus points.  We'll have to wait and see if the panic buying is over by then.



Yes, I managed to get a rain check for 2 packages as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, what a day! Sitting here watching the events unfold was like watching an epic 40 car pile-up in stop motion action, you want to look away but you keep getting drawn back in

We finally headed out to brave the stores around 4:30 in pursuit of the almighty cans of tuna - drove across the entire city, bouncing from one grocery store to another till we finally found some! Cleaned the shelf off and didn't feel the least bit guilty doing it either  only got 8 cans which will do me till the next shipment arrives I'm sure. We were also looking for flour and yeast because i wasn't aware i was running low until i made hubby's cheese bread on Monday and i now predict a new trending hashtag new week #breadmakingepicfailure There was NO flour or yeast on any shelf in the entire city -- not even Costco! Hope everyone is prepared with decent recipes! BUT we did find something new in our Costco that is a total game changer for the way we shop there - we rarely buy more than 3 items at a time and the WORST part of the trip is paying. Standing in line with my bag of taters i spied some flashing lights .... TAA-DAA we have SELF CHECK!!!! I know a lot of people hate them but we prefer using them and in Costco it will make our trips much easier, we were in and out in less than 15 minutes and that's only because my hubby wandered off and got lost*

*I was NOT impressed with Metro and will be letting them know once I've cooled down enough for my complaints to be logical. I get that this is an unusual situation and stock is low so please give me a raincheck  AND put on said raincheck that i also deserve my targeted airmiles. I wanted one for yeast but it's not in this week's flyer since it is a month long sale but the cashier refused to honour it unless she could see the flyer and didn't want to see the one on my phone. She wouldn't budge on the fact that I missed out on close to 50 miles from targeted offers because they were for items not in the flyer <sigh> yes i know .. but i still NEED them. Oh well, I'll chase them down later when there's staff i recognize in the store but dang, ticked me off!*

*Here's what our day looked like!
*


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, that could be a new thread to keep us going over the next few weeks  "Adventures in bread making!" to share recipes, triumphs, epic failures.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOW, what a day! Sitting here watching the events unfold was like watching an epic 40 car pile-up in stop motion action, you want to look away but you keep getting drawn back in
> 
> We finally headed out to brave the stores around 4:30 in pursuit of the almighty cans of tuna - drove across the entire city, bouncing from one grocery store to another till we finally found some! Cleaned the shelf off and didn't feel the least bit guilty doing it either  only got 8 cans which will do me till the next shipment arrives I'm sure. We were also looking for flour and yeast because i wasn't aware i was running low until i made hubby's cheese bread on Monday and i now predict a new trending hashtag new week #breadmakingepicfailure There was NO flour or yeast on any shelf in the entire city -- not even Costco! Hope everyone is prepared with decent recipes! BUT we did find something new in our Costco that is a total game changer for the way we shop there - we rarely buy more than 3 items at a time and the WORST part of the trip is paying. Standing in line with my bag of taters i spied some flashing lights .... TAA-DAA we have SELF CHECK!!!! I know a lot of people hate them but we prefer using them and in Costco it will make our trips much easier, we were in and out in less than 15 minutes and that's only because my hubby wandered off and got lost*
> 
> *I was NOT impressed with Metro and will be letting them know once I've cooled down enough for my complaints to be logical. I get that this is an unusual situation and stock is low so please give me a raincheck  AND put on said raincheck that i also deserve my targeted airmiles. I wanted one for yeast but it's not in this week's flyer since it is a month long sale but the cashier refused to honour it unless she could see the flyer and didn't want to see the one on my phone. She wouldn't budge on the fact that I missed out on close to 50 miles from targeted offers because they were for items not in the flyer <sigh> yes i know .. but i still NEED them. Oh well, I'll chase them down later when there's staff i recognize in the store but dang, ticked me off!*
> 
> *Here's what our day looked like!
> View attachment 480820*


I would love a self check out at our Costco.  I keep hearing they are building us a new one so maybe then.  As for flour, I had DH go with me to Costco yesterday to get some non perishable supplies in.  I'm not afraid to say we stocked up a bit.  Not on TP though, I will never understand that.  When it goes on sale I stock up but not for any other reason, no way I'm paying regular price or even a premium.  I'll use my rain check and coupon when it comes back, no rush.  Plus, I didn't have to ask them to put the points owed on the rain check, it was already there. 

Anyways, I found flour and had DH put it in the cart. He didn't think we would need it but I'm of the thinking better safe than sorry.  It will be used even if it's not used in the next few weeks.  There were about 20 bags left but people were picking it up so I would bet there is none left for today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have the self-check outs at our Costcos in Halifax and Dartmouth too.

Did my Sobeys run this morning, and just as I anticipated the new store in Timberlea was dead and shelves fully stocked...score!  However...DH came with me and he was like a 5 year old just throwing stuff in the cart all willy nilly.  I'm like "Can you stop and slow down!  You're messing up my list!" And I went over my budget doubling it!  I bought two of the $25 Children's Place gift cards for 35 miles each for Mega Miles.

Earned 125 miles on $167, including the cards.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok people lay off my Tuna please................ all I can eat right now is Tuna and Chicken and all my stores are out....... I looked at Amazon but delivery isn't until March 27th.
My family said they will drop their supply off when I run out.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

So we were supposed to fly to Disneyland this morning but after it’s closure announcement on Thursday afternoon, last minute cancellation of our trip. 
Spent most of yesterday on the phone and online to cancel everything. Booked flights through AM and since we booked them 10 months out (in May last year), although change fees are waived, I had to rebook for dates up to May 2020 only. The AM flight tickets are only valid for 1 year from booking date. So we rebooked for mid-May. Not our first choice and don’t like that we’ll be taking the kids out of school for 4 days.  Hopefully things will be back to normal by then. Fingers crossed. If they aren’t, we maybe our both the AM and $ for the flights. 
Bit of a catch-22 with AM flights- if you don’t book them really early, you may not get the dates/times you want but then if you do it leaves little wiggle room for changes.


----------



## cari12

Just read on Airmiles twitter that Staples will not be part of Mega Miles, they’ll be “sitting this one out” as AM put it.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> So we were supposed to fly to Disneyland this morning but after it’s closure announcement on Thursday afternoon, last minute cancellation of our trip.
> Spent most of yesterday on the phone and online to cancel everything. Booked flights through AM and since we booked them 10 months out (in May last year), although change fees are waived, I had to rebook for dates up to May 2020 only. The AM flight tickets are only valid for 1 year from booking date. So we rebooked for mid-May. Not our first choice and don’t like that we’ll be taking the kids out of school for 4 days.  Hopefully things will be back to normal by then. Fingers crossed. If they aren’t, we maybe our both the AM and $ for the flights.
> Bit of a catch-22 with AM flights- if you don’t book them really early, you may not get the dates/times you want but then if you do it leaves little wiggle room for changes.



I find this very interesting.

Could you not have made the changes directly with the airline? I've had several communications from Air Canada about rebooking. It sounded like I could call them directly (in which case I would have until December 2020) and change my flights or I could call the travel agent (AM). The value of what I paid would be applied to the new flights.

Did you have insurance with AM? Did you have to use any additional AM in order to book your new flights.

Like you I book my flights as soon as they are available. Who knew they had an expiration date.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> Just read on Airmiles twitter that Staples will not be part of Mega Miles, they’ll be “sitting this one out” as AM put it.


Darn - I've got office supplies to buy before budget year end!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

We also just changed our trip to end of October.  I need to cancel the disney rooms I booked with AM.  I don't see anywhere on the disney site to do it.  I do see a cancel button on the Disney site (I linked my reservation), however if I cancel through there, will that alert am to give me my points back?


----------



## bababear_50

*momof2gr8kids*
When I cancelled my hotel booked with Airmiles I did it via the phone,,I've only ever done this once so I am not 100% sure if what I did was the normal procedure. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will pop in.
https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/shopping/contact-us?locale=en-US&currency=CAD&flow=earn
*AIR MILES Hotels Customer Care*
For AIR MILES Hotels booking questions or comments, please click “Chat Now” for instant support with a Customer Care specialist right through our website, or call us at 1-888-807-5688 (North America) or 1-704-971-6677 (International).
Chat now
For questions about the *AIR MILES Reward Program* or your *AIR MILES account*, please visit www.airmiles.ca/ContactUs
Air Miles Hotels Hours of Operation
Atlantic Canada
Monday - Friday
9:00AM - 6:00PM local time
Saturday
9:00AM - 6:00PM ET
British Columbia
Monday - Friday
8:00AM - 6:00PM local time
Saturday
9:00AM - 6:00PM ET
Newfoundland
Monday - Friday
9:00AM - 7:00PM local time
Saturday
9:00AM - 6:00PM ET
All other provinces
Monday - Friday
8:00AM - 7:00PM local time
Saturday
9:00AM - 6:00PM ET

The Airmiles were credited back to my account later that day.

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

momof2gr8kids said:


> We also just changed our trip to end of October.  I need to cancel the disney rooms I booked with AM.  I don't see anywhere on the disney site to do it.  I do see a cancel button on the Disney site (I linked my reservation), however if I cancel through there, will that alert am to give me my points back?



It is easy to cancel your hotel reservations booked with airmiles.
It is not done on the regular airmiles site. 

*https://travelhub.airmiles.ca*
Sign in with *travelhub.airmiles.ca*

Where your name is at the top, after your sign in, click on your name.

Click on *view my bookings*

The hotels you booked will show up.

You click on the hotel, there should be a photo of the hotel, and the hotel name.   The cancel button should show.

*Click on cancel, and confirm you wish to cancel your hotel reservation.*

The airmiles are returned to your account very quickly,  and you will receive an email with the refund information.

Some hotels booked with air miles are non refundable, our hotel bookings all had the ability to cancel. We did not make any non-refundable hotel bookings.
----------------------------------------
*You can try the chat feature too 

Under    Chat   Other Travel*

*AIR MILES Hotels Customer Care*
For AIR MILES Hotels booking questions or comments, please click “Chat Now” for instant support with a Customer Care specialist right through our website, or call us at 1-888-807-5688 (North America) or 1-704-971-6677 (International).
*Chat now*

Good luck


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I find this very interesting.
> 
> Could you not have made the changes directly with the airline? I've had several communications from Air Canada about rebooking. It sounded like I could call them directly (in which case I would have until December 2020) and change my flights or I could call the travel agent (AM). The value of what I paid would be applied to the new flights.
> 
> Did you have insurance with AM? Did you have to use any additional AM in order to book your new flights.
> 
> Like you I book my flights as soon as they are available. Who knew they had an expiration date.



I may have been able to change directly with Air Canada but their site said if you booked with a 3rd party to go through them. I didn’t buy the insurance but asked about it and they said a lot of claims were being denied as there wasn’t an official travel advisory against the USA. Insurance only allows cancellation if there’s an official advisory.

They did apply the value to the new bookings. It only cost me about $28 additional for the new dates. 
I just really didn’t want to book it so soon and May doesn’t work as well for me to take time off work. Closer to the date if it won’t work for me I may try calling Air Canada directly and see if they can over ride the system at all given the circumstances.


----------



## ElCray

Has anyone been in touch with Air Miles or Universal about their 3-day, 3-park, park-to-park vouchers that were available on the Air Miles website, expiring May 18th? I will call in a few weeks, closer to the date we were supposed to go, but just wanted to see if anyone had any experiences to report. Thanks!


----------



## damo

ElCray said:


> Has anyone been in touch with Air Miles or Universal about their 3-day, 3-park, park-to-park vouchers that were available on the Air Miles website, expiring May 18th? I will call in a few weeks, closer to the date we were supposed to go, but just wanted to see if anyone had any experiences to report. Thanks!



"Unexpired multi-day tickets that have already been purchased will also be valid for first use on any day from 365 days from purchase – but, as always, must be used within seven days of first use. If you cannot travel during this time, you can apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward a new purchase."


----------



## ElCray

damo said:


> "Unexpired multi-day tickets that have already been purchased will also be valid for first use on any day from 365 days from purchase – but, as always, must be used within seven days of first use. If you cannot travel during this time, you can apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward a new purchase."


Thanks - likely heading toward the "value of a wholly unused ticket toward a new purchase" situation!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks @Eveningsong .  The links did take me there and I couldn't find it yesterday, but I was missing one important element...signing in.  LOL.  So thanks! 

Also, all of this uncertainty with changing AM flights people are mentioning, or not being able to change 3rd party tickets from AM makes me consider just going 100% cash airmiles going forward so I can be more flexible. 

On a positive, a few weeks ago I was calculating the cost of my free AM tickets for 4, our hotel room and the gift cards and cash I've amassed through AM and PC points towards our trip and it was $4300 Canadian.  (worth $5.87 now...LOL) but without all that and the help and advice from everyone on this board, there's no way we'd be able to have that much towards it!  The nice thing is I don't need anymore for our upcoming trip in October, so I'm saving for our next trip which will hopefully be in a couple of years taking my stepson's family.


----------



## Eveningsong

momof2gr8kids said:


> Thanks @Eveningsong .  The links did take me there and I couldn't find it yesterday, but I was missing one important element...signing in.  LOL.  So thanks!
> 
> Also, all of this uncertainty with changing AM flights people are mentioning, or not being able to change 3rd party tickets from AM makes me consider just going 100% cash airmiles going forward so I can be more flexible.
> 
> On a positive, a few weeks ago I was calculating the cost of my free AM tickets for 4, our hotel room and the gift cards and cash I've amassed through AM and PC points towards our trip and it was $4300 Canadian.  (worth $5.87 now...LOL) but without all that and the help and advice from everyone on this board, there's no way we'd be able to have that much towards it!  The nice thing is I don't need anymore for our upcoming trip in October, so I'm saving for our next trip which will hopefully be in a couple of years taking my stepson's family.



You're welcome.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you @cari12 . I don't have to do anything just yet (need to wait till I'm 2 weeks out) but that lets me know what to expect when the time comes.


----------



## kitntrip

OT- just got word that effective tomorrow (I'm in Edmonton AB) all schools are cancelled for the remainder of the school year. Kids will be given a final mark and graded up. So...my kids are home for 5 months.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> OT- just got word that effective tomorrow (I'm in Edmonton AB) all schools are cancelled for the remainder of the school year. Kids will be given a final mark and graded up. So...my kids are home for 5 months.



All post secondary, too, plus daycares are closed.

My kid was only at daycare part-time, but this is gonna be a big change. He's a social creature, and at 2, he's not going to understand the benefits of social distancing. 

Adjusting to this new normal is going to be a real process!


----------



## ottawamom

News out this morning (in Ottawa) don't go out if you can avoid it except to get groceries. When I heard that my faint hope of being able to do Mega Miles quickly disappeared.


----------



## mort1331

Yes i am in the boat of not even doing the MM this time


----------



## pigletto

mort1331 said:


> Yes i am in the boat of not even doing the MM this time


Me too. I've lost my income for the forseeable future. We are officially a one income household and MegaMiles isn't going to be possible. Even if it was, there won't be anywhere to go shop.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dang it!  DH went to Shell to get gas and I forgot to tell him to buy v-power for my third March offer! Doh! Hopefully I can still get two more 25L fills over the next two weeks, but with no one really going anywhere, that will be highly unlikely...


----------



## tinkerone

DISCLAIMER--Not trying to start a panic, just something I heard.

I was just checking out at Costco and was talking with the cashier.  He told me they were waiting for an announcement at 1 o'clock today to let the know if they will be closing due to the coronavirus.  Apparently there will also be a PM/government announcement about closures as well.  If you need anything you should maybe pick it up now.  
I was at Loblaws and Costco, both were insane, so if you do go out pack your patience.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

The Ontario government is holding a presser right now with exactly opposite news - major retailers will not be shutting down.  



tinkerone said:


> DISCLAIMER--Not trying to start a panic, just something I heard.
> 
> I was just checking out at Costco and was talking with the cashier.  He told me they were waiting for an announcement at 1 o'clock today to let the know if they will be closing due to the coronavirus.  Apparently there will also be a PM/government announcement about closures as well.  If you need anything you should maybe pick it up now.
> I was at Loblaws and Costco, both were insane, so if you do go out pack your patience.


----------



## tinkerone

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> The Ontario government is holding a presser right now with exactly opposite news - major retailers will not be shutting down.


Well that's good news.  Keep in mind, I was only reporting what I was told.  I think retailers decide for themselves if they are staying open or closed but with Costco having a pharmacy I'm not sure how that would work out.  My granddaughters birthday is coming up in ten days and she wanted to have a bday dinner at Mandarin but I received an email this morning that they are closing for an undetermined period of time.  She'll deal with it I'm sure.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> DISCLAIMER--Not trying to start a panic, just something I heard.
> 
> I was just checking out at Costco and was talking with the cashier.  He told me they were waiting for an announcement at 1 o'clock today to let the know if they will be closing due to the coronavirus.  Apparently there will also be a PM/government announcement about closures as well.  If you need anything you should maybe pick it up now.
> I was at Loblaws and Costco, both were insane, so if you do go out pack your patience.


Well I needed to get my butt in gear and get gas so this just gave me the kick I needed.
Kind of hard to hear frontline info and not know whether to pass it along, Thanks Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

I hope everyone her who CAN is working from home starting today. I started Friday and haven’t left the house since I came home on Thurs. I’m lucky I can work from home and still be paid, I’m sorry for anyone who cannot but EI can be claimed after 1 week now I believe to help with this.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If @Donald - my hero is in agreement, we should keep this thread away from the virus discussions and keep it as Air Miles only. There are already a few threads about it on the forum.

I like coming here to discuss my big scores or big busts on the collecting front (more of the latter!) and get my mind off it for a while.

Thoughts?


----------



## cari12

mort1331 said:


> Yes i am in the boat of not even doing the MM this time



Not going to go out of my way but I may be able to do 3 offers depending what they turn out to be.
Normally we get our gas in the US but not crossing the border these days so I opted in for the Shell offer. We’ll need groceries so I’ll do the Safeway then perhaps between those I would get the BMO (usually threshold spend).


----------



## adamkat

So I’m not sure I understand the MM.  
is it posted what and where to get mikes? 
when does it start? 
trying to figure out a plan


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

adamkat said:


> So I’m not sure I understand the MM.
> is it posted what and where to get mikes?
> when does it start?
> trying to figure out a plan



There is a separate thread in this forum for Mega Miles with all of the info you will ever need.


----------



## Donald - my hero

adamkat said:


> So I’m not sure I understand the MM.
> is it posted what and where to get mikes?
> when does it start?
> trying to figure out a plan


*I started the thread for Mega Miles last week and even if i don't personally attempt to complete the promo I WILL be maintain both of these treads since they are a concrete thing i can do to focus my spiraling brain! It is supposed to start on Thursday March 19th but I'm not holding my breath on that, but keep an eye open over there and here and I'll update with anything i hear or read (that i can confirm with direct links or screen shots)

MEGA MILES THREAD*


----------



## Debbie

We were on a cruise last week. Overnighted the night before at All Star Sports....first visit. I missed my POFQ.  DH and I are self-isolating so DD (learning to drive) drove around yesterday and did the necessary grocery shopping, leaving me in the car. She got to get gas for the first time, although it was a full-service station. Price at the pumps 89.8L I think. I had a 7¢ coupon from Foodland a while ago AND there was the March deal of 3¢ off. So....79¢L gas. Woohoo!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I just wanted to add one thing before the thread becomes a sort of 'Corona-Free' escape zone....

I don't post on here that often anymore but still read it and am still an avid AirMiles geek.  I worked in the food industry for many years, first on the supply side at Kraft Canada, then on the retail side at Sobeys (Sobeys, Foodland, Lawtons etc).  I helped integrate Thrifty Foods and I was one of the key people behind the whole loyalty points business.  So I know the industry very very well.  I want you to know that you should not worry about the store shelves being empty right now.  Supply chains are vast and have thought of every contingency to source goods.  Supply issues are extremely common such as bad weather killing oranges in Brazil or disease hitting coffee beans.  Buying agents are experts in sourcing alternatives.  What we have right now isn't a supply issue, its a demand issue.  But people's fridges and freezers and shelves are likely busting to capacity right now.  You may see shortages of a few items like sanitizers because we have outstripped manufacturing capabilities for a certain time period.  But the good thing about capitalism is that it is extremely good at filling supply-demand gaps.  The world grows so much produce that quite a bit rots in the field hoping to be sold to retailers.  We may see some issues it transporting fresh produce out of Mexico/South America through California where the business generally flows but if say oranges become difficult to source, you will likely see stores flooded with a substitute like blueberries.  The really good thing about consolidation in the grocery industry in Canada is that you generally have the big 3 (Loblaws, Sobeys, Metro) so they have huge buying power which means they buy huge volume and get priority with produce brokers out there.

So don't panic, have faith that what you see is temporary, and that people behind the scenes are working hard to keep things going (just like you likely are in whatever industry you work in).  We probably won't see a Blue Friday for a while only because it encourages hording, but not because the stores wouldn't be capable.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If @Donald - my hero is in agreement, we should keep this thread away from the virus discussions and keep it as Air Miles only. There are already a few threads about it on the forum.
> 
> I like coming here to discuss my big scores or big busts on the collecting front (more of the latter!) and get my mind off it for a while.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've given some serious thought to the suggestion to keep the COVID-19 chatter out of this thread and that just feels wrong to me at this point. I feel this group has become a subset of the Canadian forum and we have grown close to each other over the past 4.5 years, sharing stories and glimpses into each others lives. It feels like a family to me and to restrict what we chat about to something that might very soon become a very difficult thing to do sort of hurts my heart. I think we've all found the 2 threads that seem to be the hub for COVID-19 and if things go too deeply into that subject here I'll gently remind us. 

I** don't think any of us will be wanting to devote a ton of time shopping & i**f we're realistic, this will get worst before it gets better and even if there are things like a one-day coupon offer at Rexall or Blue Friday pop up in the next few weeks that none of the stores will  fully stocked! ** Hubby and I have already agreed that our discretionary spending is on hold. He has tons of work to do in his dungeon on his development but our bread & butter comes from the training and everything has been cancelled up thru May at this point.

I'd be interested to hear how everyone is doing with stocking up and how you're seeing your stores keeping up with the demand? I went to NoFrills yesterday and found that the shelf with my tuna was FULL again. I took 6 cans and left the rest because obviously I'm not the only person who needs it. We'll be heading to Metro later today to get more milk so we can earn another 25 miles. YES, milk is fine so far -- 5 days into my 14 day trial and things seem to be going smoothly. Hopefully they'll have some in stock today (our Metro is terrible at the best of times keeping the dairy section properly stocked!!)*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I went to NoFrills yesterday and found that the shelf with my tuna was FULL again. I took 6 cans and left the rest because obviously I'm not the only person who needs it. We'll be heading to Metro later today to get more milk so we can earn another 25 miles. YES, milk is fine so far -- 5 days into my 14 day trial and things seem to be going smoothly. Hopefully they'll have some in stock today (our Metro is terrible at the best of times keeping the dairy section properly stocked!!)


Yea for getting your tuna and being able to drink milk.  I have 2 full bags of milk and I even bought the Carnation milk for a backup  as I have to save the regular milk for my nephew to drink. (he lives in my basement)   I also have powdered milk that I use for my bread machine so could also use that for my tea.    
I went to M&M's yesterday and the chicken items were pretty picked over.  The Manager even said that she re-ordered a bunch of stuff and her order was cut back 75%.  We got a few frozen items for my Mom to keep.  I am a very lucky girl because I have a upright freezer and 2 fridges in my house as I used to have a basement apartment so I have lots of fridge space.
Yesterday I went to Sobeys and they had no cartons of eggs but I have 18 at home so I just bought a bag or 2 of the already hard boiled ones.   The milk and cream had been restocked since I had been there on Saturday night so they are doing what they can.  I never checked for TP because I don't need any so why buy it?
My brother has to go pickup his prescriptions today in the city so he will get my Mom and bring her over for St Paddys day dinner.  I may or may not go out today to go to Dollarama to pick up some outside games so I can get out and play.
But on a funny note did anybody see the video of the Chicago Aquarium where they let the penguins loose to visit the other exhibits (staff present of course).  They are waddling around looking in all the windows.


----------



## alohamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just wanted to add one thing before the thread becomes a sort of 'Corona-Free' escape zone....
> 
> I don't post on here that often anymore but still read it and am still an avid AirMiles geek.  I worked in the food industry for many years, first on the supply side at Kraft Canada, then on the retail side at Sobeys (Sobeys, Foodland, Lawtons etc).  I helped integrate Thrifty Foods and I was one of the key people behind the whole loyalty points business.  So I know the industry very very well.  I want you to know that you should not worry about the store shelves being empty right now.



You are amazing-thanks for posting!


----------



## ottawamom

Tuesday is generally a good day to go and get groceries. Two of my go to grocery stores get overnight deliveries on Monday.

I agree with trying to keep the thread "mostly" on topic but we have veered off it from time to time.

While I don't have any room in my freezer for a Blue Friday and I'm not sure how I could possibly complete Mega Miles, we can have a great virtual discussion about the offers when they are released on Thursday.

Tomorrow is Wednesday and we can still review the flyers and report on deals even if we can't get out of the house to get them. No reason our usual AM week can't continue.

We have become a great community of support for each other if your post is about AM and some Covid concerns pop into it I'm Ok with that. Main doom and gloom should be left to the Covid threads.


----------



## ottawamom

Everybody needs to Google the penguins. Too cute!


----------



## alohamom

juniorbugman said:


> so I just bought a bag or 2 of the already hard boiled ones



What an amazing idea-smart thinking!


----------



## dancin Disney style

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I just wanted to add one thing before the thread becomes a sort of 'Corona-Free' escape zone....
> 
> I don't post on here that often anymore but still read it and am still an avid AirMiles geek.  I worked in the food industry for many years, first on the supply side at Kraft Canada, then on the retail side at Sobeys (Sobeys, Foodland, Lawtons etc).  I helped integrate Thrifty Foods and I was one of the key people behind the whole loyalty points business.  So I know the industry very very well.  I want you to know that you should not worry about the store shelves being empty right now.  Supply chains are vast and have thought of every contingency to source goods.  Supply issues are extremely common such as bad weather killing oranges in Brazil or disease hitting coffee beans.  Buying agents are experts in sourcing alternatives.  What we have right now isn't a supply issue, its a demand issue.  But people's fridges and freezers and shelves are likely busting to capacity right now.  You may see shortages of a few items like sanitizers because we have outstripped manufacturing capabilities for a certain time period.  But the good thing about capitalism is that it is extremely good at filling supply-demand gaps.  The world grows so much produce that quite a bit rots in the field hoping to be sold to retailers.  We may see some issues it transporting fresh produce out of Mexico/South America through California where the business generally flows but if say oranges become difficult to source, you will likely see stores flooded with a substitute like blueberries.  The really good thing about consolidation in the grocery industry in Canada is that you generally have the big 3 (Loblaws, Sobeys, Metro) so they have huge buying power which means they buy huge volume and get priority with produce brokers out there.
> 
> So don't panic, have faith that what you see is temporary, and that people behind the scenes are working hard to keep things going (just like you likely are in whatever industry you work in).  We probably won't see a Blue Friday for a while only because it encourages hording, but not because the stores wouldn't be capable.


Yep...all true info.  My DD is a supply chain analyst for Loblaw.   She has been working overtime for days now including all weekend long.  She said we may have some minor shortages further down the road because the manufactures are now dipping into their summer supplies but there is time for them to catch up.   I personally think that as people over buy now they will under buy later and it will all balance out.

BTW, grocery stores and pharmacies are deemed as essential services and can't close.


----------



## hdrolfe

I need to go to the store today, dog food at least. I plan to get some eggs if Sobeys has any. I dont want to go too many places. Also need gas for the car, which should be pretty cheap, and I may go to Farm Boy for veggies, unless I can find some good ones at Sobeys. 

I am not sure what they will do about Megamiles, they did already say it would all be app based, so no printed coupons. I would like the miles, towards a future trip when this is over and life resumes.


----------



## juniorbugman

alohamom said:


> What an amazing idea-smart thinking!


It will remind me of my stay at the Disneyland Paradise Pier hotel a couple of years ago.  We had a Club Level room that included breakfast and the only eggs were the hardboiled ones so we had those with a bagel and cream cheese for breakie.  My sister actually got mayonaise from the parks and made chopped egg sandwiches.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I went out yesterday, got to Costco and Metro.  Both were well stocked, and I was able to get what I needed, even yeast so I can make bread.  Got some treats for the kids and enough food that we should be good till at least next week.  Costco wasn't busy, less than a usual Monday.  I was still the only one without TP in my cart, though....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH just returned from Costco and buying cat litter.  He said it was busy but not insanity.  Costco is always "busy" though.


----------



## marchingstar

Milk is my biggest source of anxiety right now, because running out will mean another dramatic change to my toddlers schedule.

I went out yesterday for 2 more jugs. We have enough for 2 weeks, especially if I don’t use it to cook or bake too much. Baking is a fun activity for the two of us though, so we’ll definitely do some. So far I haven’t frozen any, but I might end up freezing some soon.

In any case, I really appreciate all the information about food supply. I know logically that the world isn’t running out of food, but seeing those empty shelves can be unsettling.

I’m going to wait a while before venturing out again. I know that the next few dats are crucial in avoiding exponential growth. Our house is full, so until I start to feel jittery about milk again, we’re hiding away.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I spent a bit more than planned but we have two dozen eggs, cat litter, dog food, and some fresh veggies. Also bought frozen fruit and got kiddo some more twinkies... and pretzels. They tend to last longer than chips. Sobeys wasn't that busy, they had some TP and paper towels being put out but I don't need them so didn't follow the guy pushing the cart to stock the shelves. Also got the kiddo McD's for lunch, they have signs up about not being able to eat inside, and were all wearing gloves at the windows.


----------



## marchingstar

Oh


hdrolfe said:


> Well I spent a bit more than planned but we have two dozen eggs, cat litter, dog food, and some fresh veggies. Also bought frozen fruit and got kiddo some more twinkies... and pretzels. They tend to last longer than chips. Sobeys wasn't that busy, they had some TP and paper towels being put out but I don't need them so didn't follow the guy pushing the cart to stock the shelves. Also got the kiddo McD's for lunch, they have signs up about not being able to eat inside, and were all wearing gloves at the windows.



My kiddo learned about Happy Meals a couple months ago and loves them (of course!!). We stopped at McDonald's last week, thinking it might be a while before we get back. 

I'm glad you got good supplies and some snacks too! We're setting ourselves all up to fail if we stock our pantries with what we 'should' instead of what we actually eat.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*back from metro and Costco and shocked to manage to snag ABOVE my 1:1 normal airmiles 
everything we needed was back in stock,  grabbed the Last 2 bags of milk,  some yeast,  bananas, apple juice and cheese rice crackers for the hubby. In and out in under 15 minutes. 
off to Costco and got taters and blueberries for me and then a bag of flour for the bread baking.  The flour was a welcome surprise,  it came from cambridge (about 20 minutes from here) and was cheaper than the stuff I normally buy,  SCORE! In and out of there in under 10 minutes.  *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *back from metro and Costco and shocked to manage to snag ABOVE my 1:1 normal airmiles
> everything we needed was back in stock,  grabbed the Last 2 bags of milk,  some yeast,  bananas, apple juice and cheese rice crackers for the hubby. In and out in under 15 minutes.
> off to Costco and got taters and blueberries for me and then a bag of flour for the bread baking.  The flour was a welcome surprise,  it came from cambridge (about 20 minutes from here) and was cheaper than the stuff I normally buy,  SCORE! In and out of there in under 10 minutes.  *



I always get flour at Costco. Great prices, and mine is pretty local too (not from Cambridge! haha)

I hope it helps to have some more essentials in your house! What kinds of breads do you make? I'd love to share recipes. I've made ciabatta a few times and I really love it, but I do think it puts a bit of a strain on my mixer.


----------



## juniorbugman

marchingstar said:


> I hope it helps to have some more essentials in your house! What kinds of breads do you make? I'd love to share recipes. I've made ciabatta a few times and I really love it, but I do think it puts a bit of a strain on my mixer.


I have a good recipe for raisin bread where you use ripe bananas instead of butter. I should find it so when the bananas I bought to eat get too ripe I can use them for bread.  I have a bread machine that does all the work for me.   I too found bread flour and regular flour today so I am happy.
Air miles comes in handy sometimes because only save my air miles as cash and just use them for groceries so todays shop was paid for by airmiles points.


----------



## kerreyn

Just saw on *that* facebook page that Mega Miles has been postponed. I looked on the air miles website, as well as the mega miles website, and nothing about a postponement on either.


----------



## hdrolfe

I only managed to get 25 airmiles, but it was better than none I guess! I'm sure I forgot staples that I should have bought, I am hoping for some sales this weekend, but of course with limited stock it doesn't seem likely. Oh well! The pets are taken care of for at least 3 weeks and we can manage with what I have in the house. Though I'm sure the boy will complain about something. We do only have one bag of chips left... I will say, my WW has taken a hit with this... it is hard to stay on track from home and with temptation so close at hand. We are walking distance to McD's and Timmies, I think we've had a little too much of both the past week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Just saw on *that* facebook page that Mega Miles has been postponed. I looked on the air miles website, as well as the mega miles website, and nothing about a postponement on either.


I didn't see it on FB......was busy watching the Dis Unplugged live

blog.rewardscanada.ca/2020/03/air-miles-mega-miles-was-set-to-launch.html?fbclid=IwAR3hWjYbc-Qy4cwNDuVH9juH8P89C5YnR9300FGgfcONjvFBnSteNjgPnFI


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> Milk is my biggest source of anxiety right now, because running out will mean another dramatic change to my toddlers schedule.
> 
> I went out yesterday for 2 more jugs. We have enough for 2 weeks, especially if I don’t use it to cook or bake too much. Baking is a fun activity for the two of us though, so we’ll definitely do some. So far I haven’t frozen any, but I might end up freezing some soon.
> 
> In any case, I really appreciate all the information about food supply. I know logically that the world isn’t running out of food, but seeing those empty shelves can be unsettling.
> 
> I’m going to wait a while before venturing out again. I know that the next few dats are crucial in avoiding exponential growth. Our house is full, so until I start to feel jittery about milk again, we’re hiding away.


Have you ever thought about using powdered milk in your baking. I know it isn't as palatable to drink but it can be used in baking the same way you use normal milk. Just mix some up and keep it in the fridge for baking with. I am the daughter of a mom who grew up during the depression.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles sent an email, this is a blurb:

*Collectors who have used Miles for cancelled, rescheduled or temporarily postponed events*
If you have tickets to an event date prior to March 31, 2020, AIR MILES is working with individual Reward providers and will contact you to provide either the benefit of rescheduling or the refund policies put in place by each provider.

For tickets to an event after March 31, 2020, please be patient while we sequence our efforts on date-specific tickets and wait for further provider policies.

*For Collectors holding tickets that have no specific event date, many of these are valid for at least 12 months, and many Reward providers are in the process of further extending expiry dates in many cases.*

I wonder if that applies to the CDN Disney Flex Date tickets as well?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Have you ever thought about using powdered milk in your baking. I know it isn't as palatable to drink but it can be used in baking the same way you use normal milk. Just mix some up and keep it in the fridge for baking with. I am the daughter of a mom who grew up during the depression.


I always wondered what people did with powdered milk.  Can you still buy that shelf stable stuff that comes in a giant juice box?  That stuff doesn't taste too bad.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just saw it on the FB site too.

Well, I guess I can order all of those books now!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> Costco was absurd. I wasn’t going to get TP, but there were staff lined up throwing them into carts and they asked “1 or 2 packages” after throwing one in my cart, so I just said 1. We don’t need it, but maybe our neighbors or parents will. Otherwise, I doubled up on applesauce, grabbed a bag of frozen veggies, and got one extra case of beans. The line to check out wrapped around the entire store, and there were cars lined up to follow people leaving for their parking spot and cart. I wouldn’t wish the experience on anyone, but I’m glad to know I won’t have to face a mob with a 2 year old. I gassed up the car, stopped for toddler essentials at the drug store, and ordered extra cat food.
> 
> Now to make a big pot of turkey chili and start planning a couple weeks of fun home-with-a-toddler activities!





marchingstar said:


> Milk is my biggest source of anxiety right now, because running out will mean another dramatic change to my toddlers schedule.


I seen that.  Of course all heck breaks out when we are on our way to Calgary.  I was seeing posts on FB of people in GP about store shelves.  The family did venture out to get some groceries for the couple meals we were eating there while visiting.  The dd had been doing a little stockpiling of things that they eat, just so she didn't have to go out with the baby so much.  We didn't want to eat her supply she had.  We were able to have the meals we wanted 

Just wanted to say...you could always freeze some milk in smaller portions that you would use for baking.  That way you would have a supply for baking and some for ready to use for the toddler and cooking if needed.  Just an idea on how to keep staples that we would use.  Or if you can get some evaporated milk too...that would work as well.  I bought a few just in case for when we are all told to self isolate, then I will use those specifically for baking


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Have you ever thought about using powdered milk in your baking. I know it isn't as palatable to drink but it can be used in baking the same way you use normal milk. Just mix some up and keep it in the fridge for baking with. I am the daughter of a mom who grew up during the depression.



that's a great idea! thanks  I actually do have powdered milk in the cupboard, because I was trying to bake through one of Christina Tosi's books and she uses it in different things.

Mine is just from bulk barn, so no instructions for mixing with water. Any suggestion on ratios?


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> Have you ever thought about using powdered milk in your baking. I know it isn't as palatable to drink but it can be used in baking the same way you use normal milk. Just mix some up and keep it in the fridge for baking with. I am the daughter of a mom who grew up during the depression.



Another thought is buttermilk for baking. I find it makes everything I bake so much better and I'll bet you would be able to find it easier than regular milk right now. Also, my local Shoppers has a couple of rows of milk and is limiting purchases to 2 per family so I guess that is why they have it in stock


----------



## ottawamom

@marchingstar  Google the ratios for mixing powdered milk. I don't have any on hand at the moment. It's one of the things on my "to get" list. I've been channelling my mother these last few days and all the lessons I learned growing up in the 70's.

Here I found a link

how to use powdered milk


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I seen that.  Of course all heck breaks out when we are on our way to Calgary.  I was seeing posts on FB of people in GP about store shelves.  The family did venture out to get some groceries for the couple meals we were eating there while visiting.  The dd had been doing a little stockpiling of things that they eat, just so she didn't have to go out with the baby so much.  We didn't want to eat her supply she had.  We were able to have the meals we wanted
> 
> Just wanted to say...you could always freeze some milk in smaller portions that you would use for baking.  That way you would have a supply for baking and some for ready to use for the toddler and cooking if needed.  Just an idea on how to keep staples that we would use.  Or if you can get some evaporated milk too...that would work as well.  I bought a few just in case for when we are all told to self isolate, then I will use those specifically for baking



I don't blame your daughter at all for wanting to keep baby home! It's stressful enough to deal with being in the world, let alone trying to fight crowds with an infant. 

Thanks for the suggestion to freeze milk! We have an upright freezer in our garage, so freezing is a great option. I really enjoy baking, and especially with so much home time I imagine I'll do a fair amount.

Any ideas about whether it's safe to share baking with others right now? Like, if I baked a cake and left it for the neighbours, would it be safe for them to eat? Or better to keep our creations to ourselves?


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> @marchingstar  Google the ratios for mixing powdered milk. I don't have any on hand at the moment. It's one of the things on my "to get" list. I've been channelling my mother these last few days and all the lessons I learned growing up in the 70's.



Great idea borrowing from your experiences as a kid! We all do need to think in thrifty ways about products to have/use in the next little while. Especially when it comes to subbing during cooking and baking.


----------



## marchingstar

I just want to say thank you to you all for sharing all these great ideas about dairy alternatives, especially for baking. I feel so validated by this discussion, and this is a helpful resource of options.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*sadly I've updated the title of the mega miles thread because I was able to find solid proof from reliable source 
Rewards Canada
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the duck is currently powering down for a little self care time,  if I'm not careful I'll get overwhelmed by alllll the extra that these days are full of. Is there any interest in a thread dedicated to baking/ cooking? If so I'd be happy to do that! I have a ton of tried and true, relatively easy recipes for bread, cookies,  squares etc. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> the duck is currently powering down for a little self care time, if I'm not careful I'll get overwhelmed by alllll the extra that these days are full of. Is there any interest in a thread dedicated to baking/ cooking? If so I'd be happy to do that! I have a ton of tried and true, relatively easy recipes for bread, cookies, squares etc.


I would be interested in that.  I am happy today as I got some flour so I could make cookies or muffins if I wanted to now.


----------



## ottawamom

YES! That sounds like a great idea. Positive and practical. Just what we need these days. We can share tips and tricks and easy recipes.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *the duck is currently powering down for a little self care time,  if I'm not careful I'll get overwhelmed by alllll the extra that these days are full of. Is there any interest in a thread dedicated to baking/ cooking? If so I'd be happy to do that! I have a ton of tried and true, relatively easy recipes for bread, cookies,  squares etc. *


I would be interested. We make all of our own desserts and breads. I could always use new ideas. I would also  love to branch out and try bagels, hamburger buns etc. I would even love some new meal ideas as I do much of our cooking from scratch.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> I would be interested. We make all of our own desserts and breads. I could always use new ideas. I would also  love to branch out and try bagels, hamburger buns etc. I would even love some new meal ideas as I do much of our cooking from scratch.



So they aren't traditional, but I've used a recipe for bagel bombs a few times and they're great. They freeze well, and they're easy to adapt based on what you have on hand (as long as you have cream cheese). I'll share on the new thread 

Donald--this is a really thoughtful idea, and I really appreciate all the work you do for our little community. I know that the baking thread might not be the most applicable to you, with your current restrictions, and I really appreciate you. I'll think on some good, simple options that might work (if you remind us all what you're eating these days!)


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> So they aren't traditional, but I've used a recipe for bagel bombs a few times and they're great. They freeze well, and they're easy to adapt based on what you have on hand (as long as you have cream cheese). I'll share on the new thread
> 
> Donald--this is a really thoughtful idea, and I really appreciate all the work you do for our little community. I know that the baking thread might not be the most applicable to you, with your current restrictions, and I really appreciate you. I'll think on some good, simple options that might work (if you remind us all what you're eating these days!)


*Yeah, not happening! Even though I've branched out and now have a whopping 6 ingredients there ain't much to do with those that I'm not already doing!!! It's a REALLY good thing i like blueberries, they are making up the majority of my diet right now.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall is stepping up for those 55+

As of March 18 Rexall is dedicating the first hour of shopping exclusively to customers 55+ and individuals with disabilities.
Rexall will offer a 20% discount on regular priced merchandise to customers 55 years and older through our Advantage 55+ program until 10:00 am daily through to September 3, 2020. This will continue to be offered all day every Tuesday as part of Advantage 55+

I believe Shoppers is doing so as well. And some other stores as well I think? The 20% discount on regular priced merchandise is nice.


----------



## bababear_50

I had a tad bit of anxiety today when I realized I only have 14 days of Thyroid pills left.(I don't have a thyroid and need the pills to live). I tried to renew them at Rexall but it wouldn't go through. I called Rexall and they said it was my Insurance company's policy not to renew yet. I said well how much are they??? The pharmacist said $20.00,,,Well Good Golly Miss Molly...... I said I'll pay cash. I now have my script for another 3 months.Phew anxiety level went way down.
Thanks Rexall.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50, I had a similiar realization today as well. Only I was running out of birth control pills!! Oh h-e-l-l nooo, that ain’t happening! Calling tomorrow to get more asap!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50, I had a similiar realization today as well. Only I was running out of birth control pills!! Oh h-e-l-l nooo, that ain’t happening! Calling tomorrow to get more asap!


Oh My Gosh!!!

Get to that Pharmacy right away!!lol
Hugs Hon

Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Medical emergency, I tell ya!


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Oh My Gosh!!!
> View attachment 481804
> Get to that Pharmacy right away!!lol
> Hugs Hon
> 
> Mel


But I love Disney babies!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1353368
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1353374
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1353426
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1353376
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50, I had a similiar realization today as well. Only I was running out of birth control pills!! Oh h-e-l-l nooo, that ain’t happening! Calling tomorrow to get more asap!


Well they are saying that in 9 months the new babies are not gen x or y, they are the Covid Babies, and they are expecting alot. Welcome to the group...lol


----------



## mort1331

quick look at the flyer, their bonus of the pilsbury rolls sucks. they go on sale lots of times for $1 so 7 for 2.29,,loosing money.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@mort1331 I will make sure you get an invite to my baby shower LOL


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> quick look at the flyer, their bonus of the pilsbury rolls sucks. they go on sale lots of times for $1 so 7 for 2.29,,loosing money.


But the cinnamon buns with tea taste so good!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> quick look at the flyer, their bonus of the pillsbury rolls sucks. they go on sale lots of times for $1 so 7 for 2.29,,loosing money.





bababear_50 said:


> But the cinnamon buns with tea taste so good!
> Hugs
> Mel


When I was at Sobeys the other day they had some limited edition triple berry scones so I bought a couple of tubes to try.  One for me and one for my Mom.  They weren't cheap but I notice they aren't part of the deal anyway.
Yes we all need some yummyness these days.


----------



## Etch

Was planning on going shopping at Sobey's Friday but I think i'll go today instead.  I think the deals from last week will net me considerably more miles when I look at my list.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @mort1331 I will make sure you get an invite to my baby shower LOL


crossing fingers for twins,,


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> crossing fingers for twins,,



Of course!  Might as well go all out for this last hurrah!


----------



## ottawamom

We laugh now, but....


----------



## mort1331

Sorry Mom....


----------



## ottawamom

No, no I meant we are joking about the possibility of new bundles of unexpected joy down the road. I was just commenting that we're joking about it now but what if it becomes reality. Like when you say something and knock on wood so that it doesn't happen to you.

I meant my comment as a joke to knock on wood while we say such things. Typing isn't like saying it with inflections.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, enough talk about this.  I'm starting to get itchy


----------



## ottawamom

Social distancing @ilovetotravel1977 will keep you safe.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *the duck is currently powering down for a little self care time,  if I'm not careful I'll get overwhelmed by alllll the extra that these days are full of. Is there any interest in a thread dedicated to baking/ cooking? If so I'd be happy to do that! I have a ton of tried and true, relatively easy recipes for bread, cookies,  squares etc. *


Take time for YOU, Duck. You are worth it! I'd like a baking/cooking thread. DD actually baked when we were on our cruise last week. She did a pretty good job, too. We'd love to see some other basic, easy recipes. 

Is anyone else bugged by the pop-up that has appeared? No way to shut it down, and I keep accidentally hitting it.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't know if this has been mentioned but I thought it could be of use. The dates on the offer conflict with each other. A similar email was sent to DS last week. If you're going for groceries anyway. Miles will post 4-6 weeks later and will not show up on your receipt

*Get 20 Bonus Miles when you spend $20**
Offer validMar 12,2020 - Mar 31,2020


Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $20* or more at Metro
Plus, save 10% on select days with a student discount!†
Find store









Terms and Conditions
* Offer valid from March 6 to 31, 2020 at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Offer subject to change without notice. Limit of one Bonus offer per AIR MILES® Collector Number. Qualifying purchase of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. Some restrictions apply. See in store for details. Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your Collector Account 4-6 weeks from the date of purchase. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Metro Ontario Inc.
† 10% Student Discount is only valid at select Metro locations. Visit metro.ca/StudentDiscount for a complete list of participating locations. In order to qualify for the offer, a valid post-secondary school student ID must be shown prior to purchase. Not valid on purchases of tobacco, lottery tickets, beer, wine, cider, stamps, Western Union, gift card purchases, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and professional pharmacy services. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Metro reserves the right to amend or terminate this offer without notice.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but I thought it could be of use. The dates on the offer conflict with each other. A similar email was sent to DS last week. If you're going for groceries anyway. Miles will post 4-6 weeks later and will not show up on your receipt
> 
> *Get 20 Bonus Miles when you spend $20**
> Offer validMar 12,2020 - Mar 31,2020
> 
> 
> Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $20* or more at Metro
> Plus, save 10% on select days with a student discount!†
> Find store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms and Conditions
> * Offer valid from March 6 to 31, 2020 at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). Offer subject to change without notice. Limit of one Bonus offer per AIR MILES® Collector Number. Qualifying purchase of $20 or more must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. Some restrictions apply. See in store for details. Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your Collector Account 4-6 weeks from the date of purchase. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Metro Ontario Inc.
> † 10% Student Discount is only valid at select Metro locations. Visit metro.ca/StudentDiscount for a complete list of participating locations. In order to qualify for the offer, a valid post-secondary school student ID must be shown prior to purchase. Not valid on purchases of tobacco, lottery tickets, beer, wine, cider, stamps, Western Union, gift card purchases, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items, and professional pharmacy services. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Metro reserves the right to amend or terminate this offer without notice.


Thank you. I don't often shop Metro, but I'm sure that I'd be able to spend $20-I'm ready for some nice spring flowers, and Metro does a great job on those.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Social distancing @ilovetotravel1977 will keep you safe.



Right!  How could I forget!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Debbie, are you referring to this new "Chat" feature on the bottom right corner?


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone know what's up with it?


----------



## ottawamom

I have a flight booked for April 26. Ottawa - Orlando direct. I just received two travel advisories from Airmiles.

1. there was an earthquake 5.7 that has affected Salt Lake city airport (like that's all they need)
2. Chicago is experiencing 4 hr delays.

neither of these airports are anywhere near my flight path. Why?


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I have a flight booked for April 26. Ottawa - Orlando direct. I just received two travel advisories from Airmiles.
> 
> 1. there was an earthquake 5.7 that has affected Salt Lake city airport (like that's all they need)
> 2. Chicago is experiencing 4 hr delays.
> 
> neither of these airports are anywhere near my flight path. Why?



In my experience, they’ll send you any USA related advisories. I got all sorts that weren’t applicable to where I was actually flying.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> I have a flight booked for April 26. Ottawa - Orlando direct. I just received two travel advisories from Airmiles.
> 
> 1. there was an earthquake 5.7 that has affected Salt Lake city airport (like that's all they need)
> 2. Chicago is experiencing 4 hr delays.
> 
> neither of these airports are anywhere near my flight path. Why?


They send these alerts to all who have booked flights to the affected country without screening. I booked one way direct to Haneda, Japan last year and kept receiving alerts about earthquakes in other parts of Japan.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

What terrible sales at Safeway. Clearly they are doing quite well during this madness!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Finally on the Mega Miles website
*


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Debbie, are you referring to this new "Chat" feature on the bottom right corner?


Yes, aaaaannnd now it isn't there!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> What terrible sales at Safeway. Clearly they are doing quite well during this madness!


*I don't think the flyers are reflecting the current situation *yet* I would imagine they have these planned out weeks in advance so they are able to adjust their orders to have enough stock. Just MY opinion!*


----------



## ottawamom

So the flyers are going to get worse too!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't think the flyers are reflecting the current situation *yet* I would imagine they have these planned out weeks in advance so they are able to adjust their orders to have enough stock. Just MY opinion!*


Hi J
I spoke with manager this morning (from about 6 feet away)....and yes you are correct,,it is going to take a few weeks to have proper flyers which reflect supply of inventory. (Sobeys).I took the last 7 Pillsbury products,,half for me and half for son.(This was at 7:00 am.)=95 airmiles.
Everything I needed I got but then to avoid groups of people I was there at 6:45am.--empty store.
On the way home saw a wave of people coming out of Canadian Tire with paper towels.No TP but lots of paper towels.

Edit to add:
Email from Canadian Tire: looks like they will be changing up their hours and amount of people in retail store. This makes me happy as my son is currently in retail and people are dragging their kids in,,socializing with each other,,,causing the staff a great deal of stress. I spent a couple hours just listening to him last night as he was so upset and emotional,,,please people respect that the retail staff have lives and families too!!

Hugs
Mel


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Email from Canadian Tire: looks like they will be changing up their hours and amount of people in retail store. This makes me happy as my son is currently in retail and people are dragging their kids in,,socializing with each other,,,causing the staff a great deal of stress. I spent a couple hours just listening to him last night as he was so upset and emotional,,,please people respect that the retail staff have lives and families too!!



Yes!!!  our grocery stores and Costco are already limited the number of people in the store...trying to remind people about the social distancing.

We have closed our front office doors.  All orders are done over the phone.  If you don't have an account, payments are by credit card only.  When we are loading their vehicles/trailers ( I work at a steel supply business ) people are to stay in their vehicles while our guys are loading their steel, then when they are to drive out of our bays before strapping down their material.  Some people are upset over the process.   But with social distancing, as we have some people who are more vulnerable working here, so for their health and my own so I don't take it home where my son has severe asthma can get it. 

People will complain about it, and hopefully comply with it, without too much back lash.  It's and adjustment for all of us.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I went to a Sobeys store about 10 minutes out of the way but it is never busy. The only thing around it right now is a golf course.  They sanitize the carts and the baskets so we don't have to.  Fully stocked with everything.  It's just nice being able to take your time and not have a frenzy around you.


----------



## Etch

bababear_50 said:


> I spent a couple hours just listening to him last night as he was so upset and emotional


Well please tell him thank you from me and all the others who appreciate what he is doing.  People in retail are going above and beyond what they ever signed up for, that's for sure.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yes I have 2 workers in my house that still have to go to work everyday.  My nephew works for the Beer Store distribution centre and his girlfriend works at Costco.  She just started last week and has worked almost everyday so far.  I worry about them but mostly her because it is Costco people and we know what that is like.


----------



## cari12

juniorbugman said:


> Yes I have 2 workers in my house that still have to go to work everyday.  My nephew works for the Beer Store distribution centre and his girlfriend works at Costco.  She just started last week and has worked almost everyday so far.  I worry about them but mostly her because it is Costco people and we know what that is like.



DH and DD work for London Drugs (major pharmacy here) so are definitely both still working as they’re so busy. They work in the distribution centre so at least not with the general public. 
I am off this week as we were supposed to be in Disneyland (DH and DD went back to work early to help out). My office is still business as usual except it’s closed to the public. I work for a school board so although classes have been cancelled, the district office is still business as usual. A little concerned going back on Monday as I take public transit to work- hopefully can still practice social distancing.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone here still waiting for their BMO bonus boom (200) miles to post? I think March 31 is when we can start our chase.  Do we start with Air Miles chat and then they escalate to BMO?


----------



## ottawamom

You will start with AM and they will tell you they have no idea how much money you spent. That information is held by BMO. You will then call BMO and they will start to give you the run around. Have your statement ready so you can quote purchases.

Good luck.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks everyone for your comments ,,appreciation and support of all our family & friends who still have to go out there and work to keep things moving. Difficult times but if everyone just slows down and remembers a bit of human kindness (and social distancing) we will plank this virus.
Ok enough off topic for me ..back to 
Airmiles...

Hugs All
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone here still waiting for their BMO bonus boom (200) miles to post? I think March 31 is when we can start our chase.  Do we start with Air Miles chat and then they escalate to BMO?



This one right??
Get *220* AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $360 cumulatively.1


2. *Spend $360 cumulatively at Sobeys* between November 27 and December 29, 2019.1
3. Pay for your qualifying purchases with your *BMO AIR MILES Mastercard*
and show your AIR MILES Card.​

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sent this to my son 
Disney characters learning about social distancing....lol


----------



## AngelDisney

DD and DH needed facial cream. Spent $83 after using the $5 survey coupon at Rexall and got 203 AM. Milking the Rexall cow as much as possible before May.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Good grief, guess I've already run head long into the "what day is it?" phase of social distancing . When did it get to be Thursday?!?!? Flyer updates finally done *


----------



## mort1331

I dont even look at the flyers, self isolating. Plus cant really ask the great people that have gotten some supplies for us to price match and collect points. My point collection is in self isolation too.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...vid-19/ar-BB11sDVQ?li=AA521o&ocid=mailsignout
new hours 8-8,,cashiers washing hands every 15 minutes.
I wish they had a online ordering system as we will be now using Metro or loblaws online.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

I'm in 14 day isolation because of returning from Florida early Sunday (fabulous vacation, but I don't want to say too much because so many of you have had your vacations cancelled). A friend has volunteered to do a grocery run for me tomorrow, but she told me she's keeping the air miles!  Be careful people, even your friends are out to get your air miles in these unprecedented times


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

I went to IGA this morning to get some groceries for my family and some for my parents. Although Mega Miles has been postponed, The coupon from the flyer still scanned properly.  IGA promo is : Between March 19- April 1 with $175 cumulative purchases get 50 Bonus Miles and with $300 get 100 Bonus Miles. I also had a personal promo from my shop last week.
So for a $235 purchase I received 11 base, 50 bonus (flyer) and 60 bonus (personal promo) 121 Bonus Miles in total.  I had to get food for all of us anyway, so I'll take it. Happy the Mega Miles coupon still worked even though the actual promotion has been postponed.


----------



## isabellea

Jiminyfan2020 said:


> I went to IGA this morning to get some groceries for my family and some for my parents. Although Mega Miles has been postponed, The coupon from the flyer still scanned properly.  IGA promo is : Between March 19- April 1 with $175 cumulative purchases get 50 Bonus Miles and with $300 get 100 Bonus Miles. I also had a personal promo from my shop last week.
> So for a $235 purchase I received 11 base, 50 bonus (flyer) and 60 bonus (personal promo) 121 Bonus Miles in total.  I had to get food for all of us anyway, so I'll take it. Happy the Mega Miles coupon still worked even though the actual promotion has been postponed.



So the coupon is in the paper flyer? I hope they have some at the store because I no longer get paper flyers at home. I usually do my grocery at Provigo Le Marché but it's further than IGA so I might just go there again this week.


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

isabellea said:


> So the coupon is in the paper flyer? I hope they have some at the store because I no longer get paper flyers at home. I usually do my grocery at Provigo Le Marché but it's further than IGA so I might just go there again this week.


Yes, At my location they had a pile of them at the service counter/Lotto Quebec area.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> I dont even look at the flyers, self isolating. Plus cant really ask the great people that have gotten some supplies for us to price match and collect points. My point collection is in self isolation too.





Tinkershelly said:


> I'm in 14 day isolation because of returning from Florida early Sunday (fabulous vacation, but I don't want to say too much because so many of you have had your vacations cancelled). A friend has volunteered to do a grocery run for me tomorrow, but she told me she's keeping the air miles!  Be careful people, even your friends are out to get your air miles in these unprecedented times


*THANK-YOU for doing your part to protect our communities and those who work in essential businesses. My mom (who will be 80 this July BTW) owns an M & M and mentioned that the day before yesterday she had someone come into the store talking about the amazing trip he'd just got home from and how he'd needed to go thru FOUR separate airports to get home from New Zealand. But no fears, he felt fine and didn't think he fit any categories on the sheet they gave him and he threw out as he walked out of Pearson. What is wrong with people?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## kitntrip

I just received 5 AM from Shell marked as Mega Miles Goodwill


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK-YOU for doing your part to protect our communities and those who work in essential businesses. My mom (who will be 80 this July BTW) owns an M & M and mentioned that the day before yesterday she had someone come into the store talking about the amazing trip he'd just got home from and how he'd needed to go thru FOUR separate airports to get home from New Zealand. But no fears, he felt fine and didn't think he fit any categories on the sheet they gave him and he threw out as he walked out of Pearson. What is wrong with people?!?!?!?!?!*


I am daily hearing stories about people that claim to be isolating yet they had a person bring groceries into their house....yes, INSIDE the house.  Or they went out in the car and got a coffee at the drive thru.  Or they got home from a trip and they have been mingling at home with other people they live with.   More than 10 different people I know have posted these sorts of things on their socials.  I get that we all don't work in healthcare and understand about infection control but this is making me nuts. 

I think a lot of people that are arriving back in the last few days are possibly not fully aware of what is happening.   I don't watch the news when I'm away.  My DH's boss went to Cuba last Friday which totally blows my mind because we were planning a trip for Easter weekend and by last Thursday morning I knew that with 100% certainty a vacation was off the table.  How they could go ahead with a trip at that point blows my mind.  DH has been texting with his boss and it doesn't sound like his boss understands that his whole family will be home for 14 days upon return.   I am very curious to know what and how they will be told when they get off the plane.  I certainly hope they are told it's a mandatory isolation period and exactly what that entails.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I am daily hearing stories about people that claim to be isolating yet they had a person bring groceries into their house....yes, INSIDE the house.  Or they went out in the car and got a coffee at the drive thru.  Or they got home from a trip and they have been mingling at home with other people they live with.   More than 10 different people I know have posted these sorts of things on their socials.  I get that we all don't work in healthcare and understand about infection control but this is making me nuts.
> 
> I think a lot of people that are arriving back in the last few days are possibly not fully aware of what is happening.   I don't watch the news when I'm away.  My DH's boss went to Cuba last Friday which totally blows my mind because we were planning a trip for Easter weekend and by last Thursday morning I knew that with 100% certainty a vacation was off the table.  How they could go ahead with a trip at that point blows my mind.  DH has been texting with his boss and it doesn't sound like his boss understands that his whole family will be home for 14 days upon return.   I am very curious to know what and how they will be told when they get off the plane.  I certainly hope they are told it's a mandatory isolation period and exactly what that entails.



I had a friend come home from London, England yesterday and nothing was told to him at customs.  He is doing his 14 days self-isolation but was not even asked how he was feeling.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I am daily hearing stories about people that claim to be isolating yet they had a person bring groceries into their house....yes, INSIDE the house.  Or they went out in the car and got a coffee at the drive thru.  Or they got home from a trip and they have been mingling at home with other people they live with.   More than 10 different people I know have posted these sorts of things on their socials.  I get that we all don't work in healthcare and understand about infection control but this is making me nuts.
> 
> I think a lot of people that are arriving back in the last few days are possibly not fully aware of what is happening.   I don't watch the news when I'm away.  My DH's boss went to Cuba last Friday which totally blows my mind because we were planning a trip for Easter weekend and by last Thursday morning I knew that with 100% certainty a vacation was off the table.  How they could go ahead with a trip at that point blows my mind.  DH has been texting with his boss and it doesn't sound like his boss understands that his whole family will be home for 14 days upon return.   I am very curious to know what and how they will be told when they get off the plane.  I certainly hope they are told it's a mandatory isolation period and exactly what that entails.


*I don't either but then I also don't completely isolate myself and we had a general idea what was going on with this virus before we left in mid-January, enough that we kept an eye on it simply because -- well, we're part of this big rock floating around. Fast forward to our return to Pearson (even 3 weeks went by too quickly) and we arrived 2 days after the first confirmed case came thru the same terminal, and THAT we had heard. The customs hall was MOBBED even though it was 1 am and we thought it was mildly odd that the entire staff was gloved & masked but shrugged it off. We had to answer questions on the screen about travelling from China and/or feeling ill, again, didn't much care. That's until we were heading out with our bags and passing not one, not two but THREE carousels with baggage from China. This was the end of January and there wasn't much info to be heard anywhere but we put ourselves under self-isolation!! We did go to the grocery store but that was it and at that point it wasn't being advised against.

At this point in time there is ZERO reason to not follow the "suggested" isolation, come on people, you can't avoid hearing the numbers anymore and most are still travel related. (suggested in quotes because unless you came from that one cruise, you're being allowed to go home!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For those of you who redeemed miles for Universal & Disney tickets depending on how you handled those tickets this will either be good news or rather confusing!
This has appeared on the Airmiles site -thanks for the head's up @ilovetotravel1977 i figured this is a good place to share it as well.

First, excellent news for Universal tickets*
*What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
*Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
*Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.*

*The news for Disney tickets is a tad more confusing Disney LAND - also excellent news*
*What should I do if I’m holding Disneyland California Resort or Walt Disney World Florida tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?
Disneyland California: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Disneyland California tickets redeemed prior to March 5, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.

Disney WORLD .. good grief, this is a tad messy! Does anyone NOT add them to your MDE as soon as you get them?!?!
Walt Disney World Florida: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Walt Disney World Florida tickets redeemed prior to March 5 that are NOT through “My Disney Experience” can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.*

*Alternatively, if your Walt Disney World Florida tickets have been connected to their “My Disney Experience,” these are not eligible for a refund; however, please note tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Guests can make changes themselves to further extend their dates on MyDisneyExperience.com or via the My Disney Experience app.*


----------



## ottawamom

I just received a notification of "flight change" from Airmiles. There is no flight information on it. It says I need to contact them if I'm not OK with the change. When I call I get the 36hours before flight time message. I know the flight has likely been cancelled.

I looked my itinerary up in my account and it is no longer there. Anyone else have a similar experience recently. Are they going to put the AM back in my account and the $ back on my CC automatically?

If they are just going to tell me I can rebook then I might as well wait until they cancel my second flight and I can rebook the two flights at the same time.


----------



## cari12

kitntrip said:


> I just received 5 AM from Shell marked as Mega Miles Goodwill



Me too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

deleted


----------



## ottawamom

deleted


----------



## kimbert

ottawamom said:


> I just received a notification of "flight change" from Airmiles. There is no flight information on it. It says I need to contact them if I'm not OK with the change. When I call I get the 36hours before flight time message. I know the flight has likely been cancelled.
> 
> I looked my itinerary up in my account and it is no longer there. Anyone else have a similar experience recently. Are they going to put the AM back in my account and the $ back on my CC automatically?
> 
> If they are just going to tell me I can rebook then I might as well wait until they cancel my second flight and I can rebook the two flights at the same time.



I received a similar email (2 actually, one for the flight down, one for the flight home) for our trip April 17 to 30th. The "schedule change" is a cancellation, yes. However, there was a bit more information provided in my email. More info, but less clarity?

We regret to inform you that AC1666 from Halifax, Stanfield Intl (YHZ) to Orlando, Orlando Intl (MCO) on April 17, 2020 has been cancelled due to the impacts of COVID-19, government travel advisories and/or health and safety concerns.

The full value of what you paid will become a future travel credit valid for 24 months. To store this value, if you booked with:

1. Air Canada: Visit https://www.aircanada.com/mybookings and enter your booking details. Select "Cancel Booking" and when you select confirm, any change fees will be waived.

2. A travel agency: They will process this for you on your behalf.

3. Air Canada Vacations: Your credit will be stored automatically.

4. Aeroplan: Visit https://www.aeroplan.com and select "Manage Your Bookings" to return the Aeroplan Miles into your account.

When you're ready to rebook within 24 months, if you booked with:

- Air Canada: Please call us and make sure to provide your original ticket number starting with "014".

- A travel agency: Please contact them directly.

- Air Canada Vacations: Please contact them directly.

- Aeroplan: You can rebook anytime at https://www.aeroplan.com.

AIR MILES Confirmation Code: *####*

Airline Confirmation Code: *####*

Please call us at 1-888-413-1311 or at 416-228-6627 and choose option 2. If we don't hear from you, your request may be denied, or you may be charged a fee.

So... do I call now? Or not? Final sentence says if we don't hear from you, but the phone and online messages all say they are only dealing with those who are trying to return to Canada or whose flights are within 36h from now.


----------



## ottawamom

@kimbert  Wow, you got a lot more information than I did. No mention of the flight # and cancelled...  on my notice. It's like they forgot to add that to the email.

I called and like you wait until you are 36 hours before flight message. I'm still waiting for them to cancel my return flight so I will wait until they do that before I call. That way I can book the two flights at the same time.

I would suggest you call Monday morning right at opening. This way you will minimize your wait (hopefully). Do you know what dates you want to rebook for? This is such a mess. If they would just refund the AM and the $ we could go online and rebook quickly without needing their help. It would be so much easier.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

deleted


----------



## kimbert

ottawamom said:


> @kimbert  Wow, you got a lot more information than I did. No mention of the flight # and cancelled...  on my notice. It's like they forgot to add that to the email.
> 
> I called and like you wait until you are 36 hours before flight message. I'm still waiting for them to cancel my return flight so I will wait until they do that before I call. That way I can book the two flights at the same time.
> 
> I would suggest you call Monday morning right at opening. This way you will minimize your wait (hopefully). Do you know what dates you want to rebook for? This is such a mess. If they would just refund the AM and the $ we could go online and rebook quickly without needing their help. It would be so much easier.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


The more I read it over, the more it seems like AirMiles just copied and pasted something that might have come directly from Air Canada, into their template, then bookended it with their own contact info/statements.
Ideally we would change to a November trip. I was planning to run my first Disney race there at the Star Wars weekend, but I would try for the fall Wine and Dine (except it's sold out, but we would probably try to go at that time anyway). I would prefer to just cancel everything and get my cash and miles returned, but that wasn't an option listed in the email text, so I assume I have to call and ask.
Unfortunately both my husband (bakery manager at Sobeys) and myself (quality assurance technician at a company which makes medical devices - nothing that can help with this virus, but it's not like other diseases are on hold right now) are still working, so phone calls are going to be hard to make. I'm thinking I just wait and see if I get any more emails from AM detailing what their plans are for cancelled flights.


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just a heads up for those who were going to do the BMO Mega Miles offer: It's a go! Just got fb confirmation from BMO



If this is the case, how would you opt in?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

deleted


----------



## ottawamom

kimbert said:


> The more I read it over, the more it seems like AirMiles just copied and pasted something that might have come directly from Air Canada, into their template, then bookended it with their own contact info/statements.
> Ideally we would change to a November trip. I was planning to run my first Disney race there at the Star Wars weekend, but I would try for the fall Wine and Dine (except it's sold out, but we would probably try to go at that time anyway). I would prefer to just cancel everything and get my cash and miles returned, but that wasn't an option listed in the email text, so I assume I have to call and ask.
> Unfortunately both my husband (bakery manager at Sobeys) and myself (quality assurance technician at a company which makes medical devices - nothing that can help with this virus, but it's not like other diseases are on hold right now) are still working, so phone calls are going to be hard to make. I'm thinking I just wait and see if I get any more emails from AM detailing what their plans are for cancelled flights.


I'll wait a week or so and they should do something with my other flight by then. I'll call and let you know what they say. Check the Air Canada website re cancelled flights. They will allow you to rebook easily. You have to jump through hoops to get your money back but it can be done. My guess is AM will want to do the easier of the two.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay it's isn't happening. I'm going to delete my original posts about it so not to cause confusion.


----------



## ottawamom

@kimbert  Just found this on the AM site 

My airline sent me a schedule change email. What should I do?
If your airlines has sent you a schedule change, no further action is required on your part at this time. You will be contacted at a later date with instructions.

Really helpful! Patience, patience (no my strong suit)


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK-YOU for doing your part to protect our communities and those who work in essential businesses. My mom (who will be 80 this July BTW) owns an M & M and mentioned that the day before yesterday she had someone come into the store talking about the amazing trip he'd just got home from and how he'd needed to go thru FOUR separate airports to get home from New Zealand. But no fears, he felt fine and didn't think he fit any categories on the sheet they gave him and he threw out as he walked out of Pearson. What is wrong with people?!?!?!?!?!*


I wonder what some people are thinking too! I went grocery shopping today and saw a guy opened his car door in front of my car and spit onto the ground. Seriously?! What kind of common sense personal hygiene he is not getting during this state of emergency? I stared at him and shook my head while I was driving passed his car. I couldn’t believe what I saw! By the way, he was not Asian. So it’s not Asian culture in play here.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@AngelDisney I hate spitters...so gross.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @AngelDisney I hate spitters...so gross.


I hate them too!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *For those of you who redeemed miles for Universal & Disney tickets depending on how you handled those tickets this will either be good news or rather confusing!
> This has appeared on the Airmiles site -thanks for the head's up @ilovetotravel1977 i figured this is a good place to share it as well.
> 
> First, excellent news for Universal tickets*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.*
> 
> *The news for Disney tickets is a tad more confusing Disney LAND - also excellent news*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Disneyland California Resort or Walt Disney World Florida tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?
> Disneyland California: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Disneyland California tickets redeemed prior to March 5, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Disney WORLD .. good grief, this is a tad messy! Does anyone NOT add them to your MDE as soon as you get them?!?!
> Walt Disney World Florida: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Walt Disney World Florida tickets redeemed prior to March 5 that are NOT through “My Disney Experience” can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Alternatively, if your Walt Disney World Florida tickets have been connected to their “My Disney Experience,” these are not eligible for a refund; however, please note tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Guests can make changes themselves to further extend their dates on MyDisneyExperience.com or via the My Disney Experience app.*


Thanks for posting, but I am raising my hand slowly.....I have a bunch of tickets that are not linked yet.


----------



## osully

We waited 1hr 20 for our Walmart grocery pickup  on Wednesday. Usually wait 15 mins max.  I’m happy everyone else is using these pickup services instead of personally going into the store! However one of the Walmart employees kept trying to get people to open their window or car door and talk to them up close. He clearly doesn’t get what is going on... 

On the other hand with everything being out of stock - do people not usually grocery shop?! I’m not trying to order much more than my usual $100 per week for my husband and I but there is so little food in stock.

We are going to try Instacart this week to get groceries from Superstore delivered right to our home. Leaving instructions for them to just leave on our porch and not make contact with us.

We haven’t travelled and we are not sick but the less contact everyone has with each other, the better right now!


----------



## damo

kimbert said:


> I received a similar email (2 actually, one for the flight down, one for the flight home) for our trip April 17 to 30th. The "schedule change" is a cancellation, yes. However, there was a bit more information provided in my email. More info, but less clarity?
> 
> We regret to inform you that AC1666 from Halifax, Stanfield Intl (YHZ) to Orlando, Orlando Intl (MCO) on April 17, 2020 has been cancelled due to the impacts of COVID-19, government travel advisories and/or health and safety concerns.
> 
> The full value of what you paid will become a future travel credit valid for 24 months. To store this value, if you booked with:
> 
> 1. Air Canada: Visit https://www.aircanada.com/mybookings and enter your booking details. Select "Cancel Booking" and when you select confirm, any change fees will be waived.
> 
> 2. A travel agency: They will process this for you on your behalf.
> 
> 3. Air Canada Vacations: Your credit will be stored automatically.
> 
> 4. Aeroplan: Visit https://www.aeroplan.com and select "Manage Your Bookings" to return the Aeroplan Miles into your account.
> 
> When you're ready to rebook within 24 months, if you booked with:
> 
> - Air Canada: Please call us and make sure to provide your original ticket number starting with "014".
> 
> - A travel agency: Please contact them directly.
> 
> - Air Canada Vacations: Please contact them directly.
> 
> - Aeroplan: You can rebook anytime at https://www.aeroplan.com.
> 
> AIR MILES Confirmation Code: *####*
> 
> Airline Confirmation Code: *####*
> 
> Please call us at 1-888-413-1311 or at 416-228-6627 and choose option 2. If we don't hear from you, your request may be denied, or you may be charged a fee.
> 
> So... do I call now? Or not? Final sentence says if we don't hear from you, but the phone and online messages all say they are only dealing with those who are trying to return to Canada or whose flights are within 36h from now.



I've received nothing and my flight is April 13 to Savannah.  My flight doesn't even seem to exist anymore when I check for it although it still shows up when I check my booking.


----------



## dancin Disney style

osully said:


> We waited 1hr 20 for our Walmart grocery pickup  on Wednesday. Usually wait 15 mins max.  I’m happy everyone else is using these pickup services instead of personally going into the store! However one of the Walmart employees kept trying to get people to open their window or car door and talk to them up close. He clearly doesn’t get what is going on...
> 
> On the other hand with everything being out of stock - do people not usually grocery shop?! I’m not trying to order much more than my usual $100 per week for my husband and I but there is so little food in stock.
> 
> We are going to try Instacart this week to get groceries from Superstore delivered right to our home. Leaving instructions for them to just leave on our porch and not make contact with us.
> 
> We haven’t travelled and we are not sick but the less contact everyone has with each other, the better right now!


I've read a few FB posts about people using Instacart and the delivery times were days later.....3-4-5 that sort of thing so don't wait until you need your groceries that day or the next day.  

I was going to go to grocery delivery but I need to get out and do something other than walk around my neighbourhood.  So my plan is to be at the store when it opens  and I have my shopping planned out based on store layout.  I went yesterday and the store was actually quiet....not as quiet as it should have been on a Friday at 8am but it was very easy to get through without being near people.  LOL....I watched a woman cough(it was just a throat clearing cough)  and literally every head within ear shot swivelled like the Exorcist. 

My DD has been telling me that she is getting constant requests from her former manager at RCSS asking her to take a shift or two to help out.  As the mama bear I have said no.....she spent 13 years in the store working literally day and night....so she owes them nothing.  She agrees with me that she is doing her part keeping the supplies flowing to the stores right now....and she has also been jumping in with other categories placing orders and dealing with issues.   I on the other hand am considering taking a temp position in the store but I have said I will ONLY work night crew stocking shelves so that I am not around other people.


----------



## kimbert

damo said:


> I've received nothing and my flight is April 13 to Savannah.  My flight doesn't even seem to exist anymore when I check for it although it still shows up when I check my booking.



Sorry to hear, I'm sure communication is spotty at best for many travel things.

On a good note, my AM Hotels booking with Pop Century was just as simple to cancel as I was hoping. (I was one who had previously booked with AoA using the new Hub and then cancelled and re-booked with Pop). I cancelled using the Hub this morning, and my 20,000 AM are back in my account already. Slowly working through getting all the individual pieces of our trip:

-AM booking of our 2 flights, which the email I shared is referencing. I'm just in a holding pattern, as @ottawamom pointed out the statement on their website.
-AM Hotel stay at Pop (cancelled smoothly, AM returned, waiting on the refund to appear on my card).
-3 days at the beginning of our trip booked directly with WDW (I'm not sure if I should cancel using MDE or just do nothing because I'm sure Disney will soon bulk cancel for groups of dates after Mar. 31)
-Race registration for the half marathon (RunDisney has said they will issue refunds to the original form of payment so I'm just waiting to see the refund appear on my card).
-1 CAN resident ticket redeemed with AM (not doing anything with this, since it's good until Dec. 31, 2020 and we are hoping we can use it by then.
-1 5-day date-specific ticket bought directly from Disney good for April 20th start. So... not sure about this, but I think it's best to wait until WDW comments on what they are doing for April. Hoping to convert it to dates for the fall, and use both tickets to go then.

Overall I know I have made out much better and with fewer costs and headaches than others.


----------



## damo

kimbert said:


> Sorry to hear, I'm sure communication is spotty at best for many travel things.
> 
> On a good note, my AM Hotels booking with Pop Century was just as simple to cancel as I was hoping. (I was one who had previously booked with AoA using the new Hub and then cancelled and re-booked with Pop). I cancelled using the Hub this morning, and my 20,000 AM are back in my account already. Slowly working through getting all the individual pieces of our trip:
> 
> -AM booking of our 2 flights, which the email I shared is referencing. I'm just in a holding pattern, as @ottawamom pointed out the statement on their website.
> -AM Hotel stay at Pop (cancelled smoothly, AM returned, waiting on the refund to appear on my card).
> -3 days at the beginning of our trip booked directly with WDW (I'm not sure if I should cancel using MDE or just do nothing because I'm sure Disney will soon bulk cancel for groups of dates after Mar. 31)
> -Race registration for the half marathon (RunDisney has said they will issue refunds to the original form of payment so I'm just waiting to see the refund appear on my card).
> -1 CAN resident ticket redeemed with AM (not doing anything with this, since it's good until Dec. 31, 2020 and we are hoping we can use it by then.
> -1 5-day date-specific ticket bought directly from Disney good for April 20th start. So... not sure about this, but I think it's best to wait until WDW comments on what they are doing for April. Hoping to convert it to dates for the fall, and use both tickets to go then.
> 
> Overall I know I have made out much better and with fewer costs and headaches than others.




My flight doesn't even exist anymore since it is a direct to Savannah flight which isn't one of the airports accepting international flights anymore.  A friend who booked with me through Aeroplan was able to cancel on the aeroplan website and get their points back.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> I've received nothing and my flight is April 13 to Savannah.  My flight doesn't even seem to exist anymore when I check for it although it still shows up when I check my booking.


My flight is no longer showing as a booking on the AM site and the booking comes up with nothing on Air Canada. Holding pattern waiting to call. Glad your friend got the points back.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who have your wdw tickets, I wonder if disney will waive the “no fastpass bookings” rule if you need to move your dates out.


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *For those of you who redeemed miles for Universal & Disney tickets depending on how you handled those tickets this will either be good news or rather confusing!
> This has appeared on the Airmiles site -thanks for the head's up @ilovetotravel1977 i figured this is a good place to share it as well.
> 
> First, excellent news for Universal tickets*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.*
> 
> *The news for Disney tickets is a tad more confusing Disney LAND - also excellent news*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Disneyland California Resort or Walt Disney World Florida tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?
> Disneyland California: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Disneyland California tickets redeemed prior to March 5, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Disney WORLD .. good grief, this is a tad messy! Does anyone NOT add them to your MDE as soon as you get them?!?!
> Walt Disney World Florida: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Walt Disney World Florida tickets redeemed prior to March 5 that are NOT through “My Disney Experience” can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Alternatively, if your Walt Disney World Florida tickets have been connected to their “My Disney Experience,” these are not eligible for a refund; however, please note tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Guests can make changes themselves to further extend their dates on MyDisneyExperience.com or via the My Disney Experience app.*


Does anyone have an Air Miles address to return the Universal tickets to? I poked around but didnt see one, and live chat is closed til Monday...


----------



## CanadianKrista

Not sure exactly what is the logic here, but note starting tomorrow amazon is at least temporarily leaving airmilesshops:

ATTENTION: Starting March 23, 2020, and until further notice, Amazon will temporarily be unavailable through airmilesshops.ca due to the impact of COVID-19. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## damo

CanadianKrista said:


> Not sure exactly what is the logic here, but note starting tomorrow amazon is at least temporarily leaving airmilesshops:
> 
> ATTENTION: Starting March 23, 2020, and until further notice, Amazon will temporarily be unavailable through airmilesshops.ca due to the impact of COVID-19. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause.



Ack, probably because they don't need to entice anyone to shop at Amazon with so many retailers closed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not air miles related, but I must say, with having nothing to spend money on these days besides groceries and gas, I think I just might be able to pay off my mastercard over the next couple of months! No summer soccer fees, no summer camp fees, etc


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just saw this on AM shops:

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/seasonal/50-bonus-miles
Must be their "mega miles" offer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not air miles related, but I must say, with having nothing to spend money on these days besides groceries and gas, I think I just might be able to pay off my mastercard over the next couple of months! No summer soccer fees, no summer camp fees, etc


I had a similar though yesterday.....was thinking that I my next Amex statement might be a zero.  Whether it is or not I'm fairly certain that I will be off work for a month or more so there will be no spending on anything.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> Not sure exactly what is the logic here, but note starting tomorrow amazon is at least temporarily leaving airmilesshops:
> 
> ATTENTION: Starting March 23, 2020, and until further notice, Amazon will temporarily be unavailable through airmilesshops.ca due to the impact of COVID-19. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause.


They aren't on Rakuten any more either.


----------



## AngelDisney

Oh no! I have been holding on my Amazon purchases for the Mega Miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have a "Cruise 2021" wish list ready to go, but not sure about cruising these days...


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have a "Cruise 2021" wish list ready to go, but not sure about cruising these days...



Oh I will be cruising again, provided all the companies dont go bankrupt. I am staying positive that my Dec 2020 cruise will still happen. I have a few things to get for it but need to wait for kiddos feet size closer to it, he will need water shoes to climb Dunns.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe We weren't planning on another until next April anyways, so hopefully some deals might be in our near future. When I say near, I mean far LOL


----------



## Tinkershelly

I have faith that things will improve, I just don't know how long that will take. Disney has said they will move the expiry date of annual passes to compensate for the days the parks are closed. And while I was on the Star Trek cruise (March 1-8) I booked the next one March 7-14, 2021


----------



## hdrolfe

Tinkershelly said:


> I have faith that things will improve, I just don't know how long that will take. Disney has said they will move the expiry date of annual passes to compensate for the days the parks are closed. And while I was on the Star Trek cruise (March 1-8) I booked the next one March 7-14, 2021



You were on the Star Trek Cruise? OMG!! I want to do that but my kiddo is not interested so I'll have to wait for him to be older and not take him with me I guess...


----------



## Tinkershelly

It was my first cruise ever! There were so many events, discussion panels, parties that they overlapped and I had to miss some. So many people in very elaborate costumes, I have no idea how they got them onboard a ship. There were only children older than 13 allowed on board, and there were no kids clubs open, not sure how old yours is, but everything else is open, pools, mini golf, flowrider, climbing wall. I spoke with people who had done many "normal" cruises and they said the Star Trek cruises are far more active and exhausting, and probably have a younger clientele.


----------



## hdrolfe

Tinkershelly said:


> It was my first cruise ever! There were so many events, discussion panels, parties that they overlapped and I had to miss some. So many people in very elaborate costumes, I have no idea how they got them onboard a ship. There were only children older than 13 allowed on board, and there were no kids clubs open, not sure how old yours is, but everything else is open, pools, mini golf, flowrider, climbing wall. I spoke with people who had done many "normal" cruises and they said the Star Trek cruises are far more active and exhausting, and probably have a younger clientele.



He's only 10, and into Star Wars... silly kid. Trek is where it's at! Thanks for the details, I would really love to go. I have watched all the shows and movies, multiple times.


----------



## bababear_50

Cancelled my 1 night stay at a Disney resort for next Dec 2020 ,,airmiles back into account immediately and I ordered a couple of things I need from the airmiles website,,,I fully expect the stuff to take time to be delivered.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *For those of you who redeemed miles for Universal & Disney tickets depending on how you handled those tickets this will either be good news or rather confusing!
> This has appeared on the Airmiles site -thanks for the head's up @ilovetotravel1977 i figured this is a good place to share it as well.
> 
> First, excellent news for Universal tickets*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> What should I do if I’m holding Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?*
> *Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Universal Orlando and Universal Studios Hollywood tickets redeemed prior to March 5, 2020, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.*
> 
> *The news for Disney tickets is a tad more confusing Disney LAND - also excellent news*
> *What should I do if I’m holding Disneyland California Resort or Walt Disney World Florida tickets issued by AIR MILES that I cannot use?
> Disneyland California: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Disneyland California tickets redeemed prior to March 5, can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Disney WORLD .. good grief, this is a tad messy! Does anyone NOT add them to your MDE as soon as you get them?!?!
> Walt Disney World Florida: Please note that tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Until March 31, 2020, cancellation requests for Walt Disney World Florida tickets redeemed prior to March 5 that are NOT through “My Disney Experience” can be submitted by returning tickets to AIR MILES in order for us to process a refund with the Supplier and subsequently credit Miles to AIR MILES Collector Accounts.
> 
> Alternatively, if your Walt Disney World Florida tickets have been connected to their “My Disney Experience,” these are not eligible for a refund; however, please note tickets are currently valid until December 31, 2020. Guests can make changes themselves to further extend their dates on MyDisneyExperience.com or via the My Disney Experience app.*



I guess I’m one of the unlucky ones who had connected our Cdn resident tix to MDE to book our fast passes for our cancelled March break WDW trip.  I hope that AM will eventually change their decision and allow us to get those hard earned air miles refunded.  At this point in time, I do not see us being able to use these tickets by December 31, 2020.  Collecting air miles is not even on my mind these days.


----------



## tinkerone

I just watched this weeks Market Place on TV.  It is about this Coronavirus, the first part was about shopping/hoarding, however the second part is what interested me.  I'm not sure I have the right thread that had this issue, I follow a few, but the second part was about airlines and their cancelations.  I have read that people are being given credit for their flights and have a limited time to use it.  This is illegal and the airlines must give back your money to the payment form you paid with.  You need to tell them you want that and not the credit and if they give you a hard time ask for the supervisor.  I know how hard it is to even get through but I would not be happy with a credit I may or may not be able to use in that time period.
Again, I might be on the wrong thread but it seems to me there were some here who had this problem.
If you get a chance check out your stations and see if you can find the program.  Very interesting.


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> Does anyone have an Air Miles address to return the Universal tickets to? I poked around but didnt see one, and live chat is closed til Monday...


Found it!

Send your eligible certificates and tickets via trackable mail to AIR MILES® Reward Program
Attention: Mary Smith
351 King Street East, Suite 200
Toronto, ON M5A 0L6
Tickets and certificates must be accompanied by a written request that includes your AIR MILES Collector Number and be returned in good selling condition via trackable mail for your protection. Upon inspection/validation, the Miles will be refunded back to your Collector Account within 30 business days.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I just watched this weeks Market Place on TV.  It is about this Coronavirus, the first part was about shopping/hoarding, however the second part is what interested me.  I'm not sure I have the right thread that had this issue, I follow a few, but the second part was about airlines and their cancelations.  I have read that people are being given credit for their flights and have a limited time to use it.  This is illegal and the airlines must give back your money to the payment form you paid with.  You need to tell them you want that and not the credit and if they give you a hard time ask for the supervisor.  I know how hard it is to even get through but I would not be happy with a credit I may or may not be able to use in that time period.
> Again, I might be on the wrong thread but it seems to me there were some here who had this problem.
> If you get a chance check out your stations and see if you can find the program.  Very interesting.



Hi Tinkerone,,I watched the show last night.
I have been wanting to say this for a few weeks,,,
So many people are going to be impacted by this.
Hold strong and do NOT take a rebook,,many re bookings have a stipulation that it's a one time rebook!! What are people going to do if this goes on for an extended period of time? The airlines are going to say sorry we already re-booked you...No refund ...No rebooking!!
The finances and time available for travel in the future is unknown for us and if things continue on for a period of time ,,this will only lower travels costs.
Family and needs first.
JMHO,,hope I didn't offend anyone.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Tinkerone,,I watched the show last night.
> I have been wanting to say this for a few weeks,,,
> So many people are going to be impacted by this.
> Hold strong and do NOT take a rebook,,many re bookings have a stipulation that it's a one time rebook!! What are people going to do if this goes on for an extended period of time? The airlines are going to say sorry we already re-booked you...No refund ...No rebooking!!
> The finances and time available for travel in the future is unknown for us and if things continue on for a period of time ,,this will only lower travels costs.
> Family and needs first.
> JMHO,,hope I didn't offend anyone.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I am afraid of that for us. Our flight was the morning of March 14 and on March 13 when I tried to cancel AM told me I had to rebook before the flight departure time or I would forfeit my miles/$. And because I booked May 2019, my new dates had to be within a year of that. So I now have flights for May 15, 2020 departure. Not dates I particularly wanted but was not offered any alternative. That was in the first days of mass cancellations. Now it seems there are a bit more options out there but at the time I wasn’t given any. I feel liked we may have been screwed out of our AM and $.  
We also have 4 Canadian resident parkhoppers that expire Jan 13, 2021 and so far Disneyland is not extending that. I can’t return them to AM as I wrote our initial on each one as we were a few days from our trip and didn’t expect to have to cancel so last minute.


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Does anyone have an Air Miles address to return the Universal tickets to? I poked around but didnt see one, and live chat is closed til Monday...



From the Covid-19 section of the Airmiles site. At the very bottom of the page

How should I return certificates and tickets that are eligible for a refund?
Send your eligible certificates and tickets via trackable mail to AIR MILES® Reward Program
Attention: Mary Smith
351 King Street East, Suite 200
Toronto, ON M5A 0L6
Tickets and certificates must be accompanied by a written request that includes your AIR MILES Collector Number and be returned in good selling condition via trackable mail for your protection. Upon inspection/validation, the Miles will be refunded back to your Collector Account within 30 business days.


----------



## mort1331

Silvermist999 said:


> I guess I’m one of the unlucky ones who had connected our Cdn resident tix to MDE to book our fast passes for our cancelled March break WDW trip.  I hope that AM will eventually change their decision and allow us to get those hard earned air miles refunded.  At this point in time, I do not see us being able to use these tickets by December 31, 2020.  Collecting air miles is not even on my mind these days.


We are close to the same boat. We were down and used 3 days of our 5 day passes. We have till dec 15th to use the other 2 days, or after that we will just get the credit towards new tickets. So no idea what that dollar amount will be. I cant see us going before the end of the year. At least we are still getting something. We all are taking a bit of a pinch, some more than others. I will probably loose out on approx 150 points this year on my DVC as well.
Hey we are still on the right side of the grass, as they say at work.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Mom and I are still very keen to go on our December trip, but my Dad isn't looking so convinced. Thankfully they didn't let me link their tickets to their profiles in my MDE!


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> We are close to the same boat. We were down and used 3 days of our 5 day passes. We have till dec 15th to use the other 2 days, or after that we will just get the credit towards new tickets. So no idea what that dollar amount will be. I cant see us going before the end of the year. At least we are still getting something. We all are taking a bit of a pinch, some more than others. I will probably loose out on approx 150 points this year on my DVC as well.
> Hey we are still on the right side of the grass, as they say at work.


I personally like the sunny side of the grass.
Hugs 
Mel

also going to take a DVC hit this year.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> I am afraid of that for us. Our flight was the morning of March 14 and on March 13 when I tried to cancel AM told me I had to rebook before the flight departure time or I would forfeit my miles/$. And because I booked May 2019, my new dates had to be within a year of that. So I now have flights for May 15, 2020 departure. Not dates I particularly wanted but was not offered any alternative. That was in the first days of mass cancellations. Now it seems there are a bit more options out there but at the time I wasn’t given any. I feel liked we may have been screwed out of our AM and $.
> We also have 4 Canadian resident parkhoppers that expire Jan 13, 2021 and so far Disneyland is not extending that. I can’t return them to AM as I wrote our initial on each one as we were a few days from our trip and didn’t expect to have to cancel so last minute.



I am going to suggest you call AM and immediately ask to speak to a supervisor,,this may take some time.  OR go social Media!!!
These are unprecedented times and Airmiles needs to help people or their reputation is going to take a BIG hit!
I am crossing my fingers and toes that something can be worked out.
Thinking of you cari
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

had to post on this thread or it was at risk of going to page 2....probably for the first time ever


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I noticed the same thing but wasn't sure how to bump it without looking self-centred 

ACTUALLY i did take some interesting pictures while in Metro yesterday. We decided to wait until Monday instead of our usual Sunday shopping to allow them to get stock back onto the shelves and I left hubby in the car while i went into a LOT of stores. I actually had trouble navigating the aisles because of all of the toilet paper they had in stock! There was so much it was literally impossible to maintain proper social distancing in the frozen food aisle and someone was directing traffic. It was at the end of almost every row, in the produce section it was EVERYWHERE 


*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline...that is a lot of TP and the sign says that there is a limit of 4...I went to my local Fortinos yesterday and they had TP, not as much as your Metro, but they were limiting it to 1 per family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline...that is a lot of TP and the sign says that there is a limit of 4...I went to my local Fortinos yesterday and they had TP, not as much as your Metro, but they were limiting it to 1 per family.


*There were other packages that had different limits (odd!) something had airmiles and it was only 2, some no-name sandpaper-on-a-roll was also limit of 2.

I mean it wasn't cheap, on sale for $5.99 (i think) but i didn't see ANYONE in the store with any type of tp in their carts but they seemed to be stocking up on paper towels and toilet cleaner! *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I mean it wasn't cheap, on sale for $5.99 (i think) but i didn't see ANYONE in the store with any type of tp in their carts but they seemed to be stocking up on paper towels and toilet cleaner!


Must be cleaning the toilets lots and have used up all the toilet cleaner.  You know to use up all the TP that they bought.  Maybe the kids are having a TP party and fill it up too much.  Who knows.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I noticed the same thing but wasn't sure how to bump it without looking self-centred
> 
> ACTUALLY i did take some interesting pictures while in Metro yesterday. We decided to wait until Monday instead of our usual Sunday shopping to allow them to get stock back onto the shelves and I left hubby in the car while i went into a LOT of stores. I actually had trouble navigating the aisles because of all of the toilet paper they had in stock! There was so much it was literally impossible to maintain proper social distancing in the frozen food aisle and someone was directing traffic. It was at the end of almost every row, in the produce section it was EVERYWHERE
> View attachment 483158
> 
> View attachment 483159*


WOW.....I've been looking for a while now and no one around me has ANY! Now I know why.  

 I'm on my last package.  Maybe I should drive to Guelph.    Hmmmm   ….that would give me something to do too


----------



## Etch

Glad to see some of these stores starting to get lots of stock.  I was at my regular Sobeys today and they have noticeably less stock in just about everything compared to last week.


----------



## hdrolfe

There were pictures of my Metro with some in stock yesterday on social media, I guess they got their shipment in? I am still ok... have one pack unopened still (just a regular size pack, not Costco lol). I have been dreading the thought of going to the store, keep thinking we have enough food for at least one more day. But man am I tired of cooking! I will need to go get bread, milk and "regular" groceries though. I'd love to have more pasta and rice around, kiddo eats the stuff like candy, but I also don't want to take too much.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> There were pictures of my Metro with some in stock yesterday on social media, I guess they got their shipment in? I am still ok... have one pack unopened still (just a regular size pack, not Costco lol). I have been dreading the thought of going to the store, keep thinking we have enough food for at least one more day. But man am I tired of cooking! I will need to go get bread, milk and "regular" groceries though. I'd love to have more pasta and rice around, kiddo eats the stuff like candy, but I also don't want to take too much.



I'm doing the "one more day!" dance too! My pantry is still okay, but we're getting really low on perishables, especially fruits and veggies. 

Could you get some of the more instant rice options? I feel like there's a product out there that you just microwave and eat. It's pre-seasoned and everything. Then your kiddo could make his own lunch once and a while and enjoy rice while you get a cooking break?


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> But man am I tired of cooking! I will need to go get bread, milk and "regular" groceries though. I'd love to have more pasta and rice around, kiddo eats the stuff like candy, but I also don't want to take too much.





marchingstar said:


> Could you get some of the more instant rice options? I feel like there's a product out there that you just microwave and eat. It's pre-seasoned and everything. Then your kiddo could make his own lunch once and a while and enjoy rice while you get a cooking break?



*This is the perfect time to cook in batches and freeze portions that can get pulled out to heat up when you're simply too tired of cooking. We've all suddenly lost the ability to say "screw it let's go out" but this lets you say "screw it, defrost something!" Or have cereal for dinner ... whatever appeals to both your palate and your energy levels at the time.

It doesn't take any longer to cook a double batch of a favourite recipe and if you package it up as soon as you're finished the clean up won't take any longer either. Same goes for any baking -- I'll be adding info about that to my kitchen thread later. (i won't be advocating using the recipe i use to make 15 dozen chocolate chip cookies at once though  )*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if the flyers will still be delivered tonight. I am sure people are willing to still get paid to do this.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is the perfect time to cook in batches and freeze portions that can get pulled out to heat up when you're simply too tired of cooking. We've all suddenly lost the ability to say "screw it let's go out" but this lets you say "screw it, defrost something!" Or have cereal for dinner ... whatever appeals to both your palate and your energy levels at the time.
> 
> It doesn't take any longer to cook a double batch of a favourite recipe and if you package it up as soon as you're finished the clean up won't take any longer either. Same goes for any baking -- I'll be adding info about that to my kitchen thread later. (i won't be advocating using the recipe i use to make 15 dozen chocolate chip cookies at once though  )*



Great ideas  

Funny side story: our current house is too small to fit our freezer! It's a bungalow from the 50s, and the turn down the basement stairs is pretty sharp. When we moved in, we tried a few different ways and the freezer literally wouldn't fit through the door. It lives in the garage now. Who knew, 70 years ago, the kinds of storage we'd need in the future.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if the flyers will still be delivered tonight. I am sure people are willing to still get paid to do this.


*Good question! Our Shoppers had a sign everywhere the flyers normally display that due to COVID-19 there will be no paper flyers available. Not sure why, i didn't bother reading the rest of the sign, i was on a mission to find frozen blueberries!*


----------



## mort1331

Dont need flyers, just add to my sadness of not being able to collect or price match....boohoo....I can laugh at it. Sister just dropped off our grocery order. Swapped her for half the turkey I cooked along with potatoes and cauliflower.  Fair trade. And now I have room in my freezer after cooking a turkey. win win
But she collected the pcpoints.


----------



## hdrolfe

Smartcanucks has a few flyers posted, I haven't really looked yet. It's kind of weird, even if I think "oh hey, that's a good stock up price!" I kind of assume when I get to the store, it won't be in stock any way. So I'm not as excited about flyer day as I once was.

I did buy 3 packs of frozen fruit and frozen veggies last time I was in a store, we still have some of that. I made kiddo eat the fresh stuff first, he LOVES frozen mango. I make the pack last 3 servings, he'd eat it all at once! And only one serving a day. The frozen berries I use in oatmeal/over night oats & smoothies. Though I think he'd eat them too if he knew about them


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm going to Lawton's tomorrow to pick up some stuff with their $35/75 in Our Compliments products. 

I caved the other day and made an online order for Reitmans through the AM shops (2x). All three came to $63 pre-tax:



Lots of deals on right now for online shopping!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is the perfect time to cook in batches and freeze portions that can get pulled out to heat up when you're simply too tired of cooking. We've all suddenly lost the ability to say "screw it let's go out" but this lets you say "screw it, defrost something!" Or have cereal for dinner ... whatever appeals to both your palate and your energy levels at the time.
> 
> It doesn't take any longer to cook a double batch of a favourite recipe and if you package it up as soon as you're finished the clean up won't take any longer either. Same goes for any baking -- I'll be adding info about that to my kitchen thread later. (i won't be advocating using the recipe i use to make 15 dozen chocolate chip cookies at once though  )*


Now I’m on the other side of that idea.  I HATE cooking at any time but since I don’t have a lot to do right now....cooking is something.  Normally we don’t like leftovers either but I’m trying make some so that there is lunch the next day.

DH still has to work but they reduced hours today and now he’s going to be home around 3:15.  I’m not mentally prepared to have him under foot that early.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Good question! Our Shoppers had a sign everywhere the flyers normally display that due to COVID-19 there will be no paper flyers available. Not sure why, i didn't bother reading the rest of the sign, i was on a mission to find frozen blueberries!*



lol lol lol....
I'm on a mission to find Tuna,,,we are a pair Jacqueline,,HUGS!
I tried 3 small tsp of roast beef last night,,,instant nausea,,bile,,vomiting.....ahhhhhhhhhh I guess that's what happens when you don't eat red meat in over a year.
Hope you found those blueberries.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH typically cooks dinners for us.  Since I am off (aka working from home), I'm now on dinner duty.  Total bummer. I'm usually "the sides" maker, but that's about it.


----------



## bababear_50

*dancin Disney style*
&
*ilovetotravel1977*

I hate cooking Too!
Now baking I'm getting interested in.
M&M has a few stove top meal kits (13 varieties)
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10112/1353148?page=1
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> *dancin Disney style*
> &
> *ilovetotravel1977*
> 
> I hate cooking Too!
> Now baking I'm getting interested in.
> M&M has a few stove top meal kits (13 varieties)
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10112/1353148?page=1
> Hugs
> Mel


I used to do a lot of those type of meal kits but DH became border line diabetic.  The carbs in those kits are too high.  It’s all rice and pasta which he can’t have at all.   I’m just not into cooking more than one meal so everyone has to eat like a diabetic.  Which is actually a good thing....I lost 13llbs without trying, he lost 18 or 19llbs. The down side to that is we both had to buy all new clothes.  The other down side is that bread/pasta/rice/potatoes are all cheap....my grocery bill went up $40+ per week.  

Baking I love but stopped doing it because it’s extra sugar that DH can’t have and I don’t like to hide things from him.  I baked a low sugar banana bread last week for the girls and I.  My rationale was that I’m trying to clear out all odds and ends from the freezer and I had some bananas in there. Now tomorrow I’m making some peanut butter oat cookies...no idea how to justify that yet. Actually,  DH can have those but he doesn’t like cookies.  How that’s possible I will never understand.


----------



## juniorbugman

I actually don't mind cooking.  My brother and I take turns cooking dinner.  Tomorrow is my turn and we have having a bunch of veg to use them up as well as some type of protein.  We will be having pasta on Thursday night.  We have started writing down a dinner menu so we know what we are going to have so the food will be defrosted.
I also made some copycat Tim Hortons chocolate chip muffins today and I will send one with my nephew for his snack tonight.  Let's see if he likes it.


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish my kid would eat more variety. The things he likes at M&M are the shepherd's pie and the lasagna (the one with lots of meat). I like more than that but it's annoying to make two meals so I don't get them often. I really like their cabbage rolls, mostly because they are too much work to make myself. I'm considering doing an order with them though, since they do have pick up or delivery and I imagine they have better stock on certain items. Oh, the roast beef, he'll eat that too. Actually we have one in the freezer... maybe I will make that tomorrow.


----------



## tinkerone

I made Hamburger Helper for dinner tonight, something we have not had since my children were little (about a hundred years ago) but I bought a few boxes thinking it would be a non perishable I could use when needed.  My husband looked at it and asked if we were poor,


----------



## juniorbugman

I agree on the Hamburger Helper.  We bought it during a blue Friday at Sobeys and after eating it my brother said - go ahead and donate the rest to the food bank.  We will continue to make homemade hamburger helper.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I love regular kraft dinner with ground beef...the best!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We are having PC Sirloin meatballs tomorrow night. OMG they are so good!

Ooops - cross-contamination with the PC Optimum thread LOL


----------



## bababear_50

We are on a no spend money on food this week,,,,time to use up what we have.
I did try the container eggs today and they were actually pretty good.
I was surprised.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I noticed the same thing but wasn't sure how to bump it without looking self-centred
> 
> ACTUALLY i did take some interesting pictures while in Metro yesterday. We decided to wait until Monday instead of our usual Sunday shopping to allow them to get stock back onto the shelves and I left hubby in the car while i went into a LOT of stores. I actually had trouble navigating the aisles because of all of the toilet paper they had in stock! There was so much it was literally impossible to maintain proper social distancing in the frozen food aisle and someone was directing traffic. It was at the end of almost every row, in the produce section it was EVERYWHERE
> View attachment 483158
> 
> View attachment 483159*


I can’t resist and have to post this!


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I made Hamburger Helper for dinner tonight, something we have not had since my children were little (about a hundred years ago) but I bought a few boxes thinking it would be a non perishable I could use when needed.  My husband looked at it and asked if we were poor,



one of my guiltiest pleasures is "au gratin" tuna helper. I can step back from it an appreciate that it's just a disgusting mess of food, but when I have the house to myself its the top of my meal planning list. So nostalgic and delicious!

It's probably been 5 or more years since I've had it, but even just writing about it makes my mouth water!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I can’t resist and have to post this!
> 
> View attachment 483245


Oh My Gosh,,,tooooo funny
thanks for sharing!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had a can of Zoodles for lunch today...deee-lish!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Maybe we should be discussing this in @Donald - my hero's kitchen thread LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Probably boring ,,,but here is my 5 day repeat dinner menu

1. Quiche Or Omelette /Melba toast

2. Tuna Pasta Salad,,no I am not adding peas to it cause they are disgusting.lol

3. Chicken breast/California mixed veggies/side rice

4. Fresh carrots / Penne Pasta /Chicken

5. Turkey/ Baked Potato Or sweet potato /grilled mushrooms,sweet peppers

I used to eat a lot of green salads,,, but my one attempt to reintroduce it in my diet wasn't successful,
I'll try in another month.
Spaghetti with very lean ground beef is something I'd also like to reintroduce.

Looks like Metro has their Butterball Boneless Turkey Breast on sale this coming week.
$14.99
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-26-to-april-11/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Cook It sent me an email for $40 off so I ordered for next week, not AM related though I think if MM was still a go there was a coupon for it, any way! Kiddo will probably not eat the meals but he'll eat parts of them, like one is pork chops and a salad, he'll eat the pork chops lol. It will give me a few meals and leftovers for my lunches. I will have to go to a store and get some of his mac & cheese and/or KD. Early peek at Metro flyer shows it's on sale, fingers crossed they will have some! Looks like a limit on a few things in the flyer (2 for milk), which is better for me! I need milk and this way they should have some. I will try and get there Thursday, fingers crossed! Between work meetings.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I made Hamburger Helper for dinner tonight, something we have not had since my children were little (about a hundred years ago) but I bought a few boxes thinking it would be a non perishable I could use when needed.  My husband looked at it and asked if we were poor,


My DW is greek and had no idea what it is or was. I picked some up about a month ago, now the girls love it. Its ok, but they can prepare it themselves so go for it. Picked up the tuna helper too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I wish my kid would eat more variety. The things he likes at M&M are the shepherd's pie and the lasagna (the one with lots of meat). I like more than that but it's annoying to make two meals so I don't get them often. I really like their cabbage rolls, mostly because they are too much work to make myself. I'm considering doing an order with them though, since they do have pick up or delivery and I imagine they have better stock on certain items. Oh, the roast beef, he'll eat that too. Actually we have one in the freezer... maybe I will make that tomorrow.


I make unrolled cabbage rolls.....it's super easy and fast.  It's basically all the same ingredients but dumped in a skillet.  Takes  30-40 minutes to make.  I do it without rice though.  We haven't had it in so long....my DD hates cabbage.         
 Perhaps I'll make it this weekend just to be mean


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1354150

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1354225

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1354147
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1354152
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> lol lol lol....
> I'm on a mission to find Tuna,,,we are a pair Jacqueline,,HUGS!
> I tried 3 small tsp of roast beef last night,,,instant nausea,,bile,,vomiting.....ahhhhhhhhhh I guess that's what happens when you don't eat red meat in over a year.
> Hope you found those blueberries.
> Hugs
> Mel



I had to stop eating beef almost 2 years ago for the symptoms you describe. I read somewhere that a tick can give you a beef allergy? No clue if it's true or not. Maybe I should research it when I have time. 

Just made a big pot of spaghetti sauce and froze it. I now use ground pork and ground turkey and make it with Arctic Gardens Spaghetti veggies so it's super fast and as good as fresh veggies since I let my sauce simmer for 3-4h. Should last us until we are out of pasta. 

On the AM front, collecting is my last worry right now.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Anyone feel like risking themselves up for infection just for a $150/95 AM shop ?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going to Lawtons this morning for $35/75...Thank goodness not many people go there, so I should in and out in a jiffy. Have to get gas at Shell too, but I will do that last.  I am going to only get 3 of the 4 v-power fill ups for March sadly.  DH messed up the other week and bought Bronze by mistake


----------



## isabellea

marcyleecorgan said:


> Anyone feel like risking themselves up for infection just for a $150/95 AM shop ?



If you need the grocery for the next week, go. If you don't, stay home. That's my philosophy.


----------



## hdrolfe

So I went to get some McDonalds (I know, but it's been ages and kiddo has been begging for hashbrowns). Saw gas it at 68 cents... I haven't seen it that low in like 20 years! It's so sad my car is pretty much full since I don't drive anywhere at the moment. I may try and squeeze in a 25L fill up tomorrow at Shell when I'm out at Metro to get a third one for the month. Not sure there's enough room in the tank for it though! But wow that price...


----------



## bababear_50

*isabellea*

I found this
https://acaai.org/allergies/types/food-allergies/types-food-allergy/meat-allergyInteresting.
Thanks

Yeah Airmiles,,not a whole lot of motivation on my part right now.
You know that old ad *Arrive Alive* new one is *Stay Alive*,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Universal Studios announced yesterday they are closed through April 19th. I fedexed my tickets back to Air Miles and they will be delivered today. Hoping all works out for a refund of those, along with our non-refundable hotel booking at Loew's Royal Pacific.


----------



## ottawamom

Confession time. I read the IGA (Quebec) flyer and they have Flamingo chicken buy 4 @7.99 get 100AM on this weekend.

The mayors of the two cities on either side of the Ottawa/Gatineau border both requested that people not cross the border to minimize the spread of Covid.

I thought about going for a few seconds and then the greater good won out. That and my son told me to forget about AM until this is over.    I hate to miss a good deal during a drought but these are definitely are unique times.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Confession time. I read the IGA (Quebec) flyer and they have Flamingo chicken buy 4 @7.99 get 100AM on this weekend.
> 
> The mayors of the two cities on either side of the Ottawa/Gatineau border both requested that people not cross the border to minimize the spread of Covid.
> 
> I thought about going for a few seconds and then the greater good won out. That and my son told me to forget about AM until this is over.    I hate to miss a good deal during a drought but these are definitely are unique times.


Good on you, AM are only good if your around to use them with your loved ones.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Confession time. I read the IGA (Quebec) flyer and they have Flamingo chicken buy 4 @7.99 get 100AM on this weekend.
> 
> The mayors of the two cities on either side of the Ottawa/Gatineau border both requested that people not cross the border to minimize the spread of Covid.
> 
> I thought about going for a few seconds and then the greater good won out. That and my son told me to forget about AM until this is over.    I hate to miss a good deal during a drought but these are definitely are unique times.



I’ve tried to stop looking at flyers for this exact reason! I’m sure I’m missing out on deals. 

My wife is the best at flipping the narrative, though, and I’ll try to channel her! Instead of thinking about the miles you’re missing out on, think about how you can use the time you would have put to getting the chicken. And if you have the funds, you could always transfer 10$ or the cost of the chicken to a savings account for something special?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*another family that's not paying much attention to flyers right now, REEBEE has become my best friend. The bottom line is paramount right now and since i only have 7 things i can safely eat I'll be buying them from the cheapest store! That means potentially more contact spots for me but I'm on a mission when i go out, head right to the correct spot in the store, no wandering around, grab what i need and head to the self-check out. And YES i said SEVEN things!! Milk passed the 2 week test and today is day 3 of wheat, fingers crossed. *

*IN 2 hours we'll be heading to get a "Contactless Curbside Pickup" at Staples. My Surface decided to die on my around 2 am Monday -- like just threw in the towel and won't turn on  Hubby really loves me, discovered the newest model is on sale today and tomorrow only and told me to get my butt out of bed and order it for myself!!! Poof, thru the online portal and that should let me snag 78 miles PLUS the bonus 50 for the current online promo. Not bad all things considered *
**​


----------



## osully

Just a heads up we got our Instacart yesterday. I live in Kanata and we ordered from RCSS - the shopper was there from about 9:05-9:20 shopping, and we had our order before 9:40! I was relieved it worked well after someone on here saying people are waiting days for their orders! I signed up for the monthly plan so will keep using it during this crazy time, to avoid being an extra person putting their germs in the grocery store!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be going to Metro today, into the store. Funny thing is my offers are for things like "spend $5 on produce" and "spend $5 on meat" so I think I'll be able to get a few airmiles along the way, though I am not shopping for them. I chose Metro because we are out of kiddos mac & cheese, they have it on sale, and a limit of 4. So hopefully they will have some! Four won't last as long as I'd like, but it's something...


----------



## bababear_50

Rexall
Spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
Hugs
Mel
three days only Fri,Sat,Sun
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1354341


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Metro and wow were there a lot of empty shelves! I wanted to get WW bread and I couldn't find it so ended up with regular stuff, at least they had some! Got the last 1% 2L milk on the shelf that was on sale. Everything was so expensive... not sure if that's normal and I usually just buy stuff on sale or what. Lady in the meat department taking her time in front of everything... so I had to wait a while to get a chicken. Any way. Hopefully I don't have to go out again for a bit... but that Rexall is tempting since I do need Claritin and maybe they will have it (or even the generic) in stock? That'll get me to $50 in a quick way.

The having to bag your own groceries at Metro was kind of strange, at least at places like Freshco they are set up for it, but there simply wasn't space to really do a good job and be quick at it. Any way, we have milk, rice crispies, bread and mac&cheese for the boy so I guess we're good! Also the chicken and some very expensive ground beef.


----------



## AngelDisney

Yes, the Rexall offer is tempting. I did a big shop for myself and my mom on Tuesday, hoping to stay home for at least a week. I am glad that I kept buying TP on Sobeys’ Blue Fridays and stocked up a bit from that. I am in need of hand sanitizer though. Couldn’t find it anywhere except in a Korean store but the price was too expensive to accept. I hope Rexall has some as stated in their recent email.


----------



## marchingstar

I ventured out for my first grocery shop in 2 weeks. I ended up getting more pantry stuff than I intended, but it’ll all get used. 

Lots of stuff was still out of stock, like soap. There were limits on eggs, paper products, and bottled water. 

My best score: yeast! My store had clearly just gotten a couple cases, all fresh on the shelf, so I grabbed a couple jars. I love to bake, so it’s partly for food and partly for entertainment.


----------



## isabellea

Went to IGA for the Flamingo offer (4 boxes for 100AM). I was hoping to have a little grocery week (i.e. around 150$) but ended up spending 315$ for a 3rd week in a row over 300$ for grocery!  Usually, we do a big 250-300$ grocery followed by a small one (150$) but I guess with 4 people in the house and me refusing to do more than 1 stop for grocery per week, it's not that surprising. Just expensive. At least we are lucky to still be both employed and I did buy lots of produce, some quality meat (antibiotic-free) and vegan products for DH (fake cheese, tofu spread, etc.). Still no bread flour and instant yeast (no yeast at all) but did buy 2x6eggs (no bigger packs).


----------



## mort1331

isabellea said:


> Went to IGA for the Flamingo offer (4 boxes for 100AM). I was hoping to have a little grocery week (i.e. around 150$) but ended up spending 315$ for a 3rd week in a row over 300$ for grocery!  Usually, we do a big 250-300$ grocery followed by a small one (150$) but I guess with 4 people in the house and me refusing to do more than 1 stop for grocery per week, it's not that surprising. Just expensive. At least we are lucky to still be both employed and I did buy lots of produce, some quality meat (antibiotic-free) and vegan products for DH (fake cheese, tofu spread, etc.). Still no bread flour and instant yeast (no yeast at all) but did buy 2x6eggs (no bigger packs).


So the way I look at it. Our grocery bill might have gone up a bit, but our dine out bill is 0. Plus now I know everything we are putting in us.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And gas is super low too!


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And gas is super low too!


and no where to go


----------



## AngelDisney

Wouldn’t it be nice to have a Sobeys gift card offer now? But I know it’s not going to happen soon. One can wish!


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice to have a Sobeys gift card offer now? But I know it’s not going to happen soon. One can wish!


Maybe if we all pray for it, it will happen.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And gas is super low too!



True but our main car is a new hybrid plugin (Honda Clarity) so our gas bill is tiny now. 



AngelDisney said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice to have a Sobeys gift card offer now? But I know it’s not going to happen soon. One can wish!


I hope they wait until this crisis is finished since no inter-region or inter-province travel is recommended. Here they even discourage going to neighbouring towns to avoid propagation as much as possible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Rexall
> Spend $50.00 get 100 airmiles
> Hugs
> Mel
> three days only Fri,Sat,Sun
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1354341


That is sooooo tempting.   They have my vitamins on  BOGO free.  I have enough right now for about 2 weeks.  I'm having a really tough time adjusting my thinking when it comes to shopping.  Normally I have a stock of pretty much everything at my house....I buy multiples when something is on sale.  I would never have only 1 bottle of vitamins.  I'm down to 3 tubes of toothpaste which realistically I have plenty but my habits are saying 'you're out, get more'.   With both of us being off work right now I've got to be  careful....the question becomes  should I spend $50 right now.  Those vitamins are around $18-20 a bottle and both DH and I take them and my girls are dipping in and taking some as well on occasion.


----------



## ottawamom

If you are both off work at the moment, Airmiles must take a back seat. We don't know how long this thing is going to last. Airmiles will be there when we are back to normal.


----------



## bababear_50

This is weird
How do they take airmiles away and why?


26 Mar 20



BMO MASTERCARD - 1/$20-3


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Rexall for my Claritin, and picked up more melatonin for the boy since it was on sale as well. They had no TP (don't NEED it but was hoping to get an extra pack to avoid more shopping than I need to do) but managed to get to $52 before taxes... go easter chocolate!!  Also stopped at the Food Basics next door and picked up some bagged apples though they cost more than the ones you pick up, and some pita & hummus that the boy was super excited to get. I think we are good for a week now... fingers crossed! 

Shopping is weird now. Put stuff down, walk back, let them ring it up. Walk back to pay, then back to wait for it go process and then finally get your stuff and go. Some people at the grocery store were not very clued in to others around them waiting to get past or whatever, I had to make a few detours to keep far enough from people and not have to wait forever for them to pick just the right piece of fruit. Touching them ALL. Ah well. Got what I needed any way.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> If you are both off work at the moment, Airmiles must take a back seat. We don't know how long this thing is going to last. Airmiles will be there when we are back to normal.


Its all really just changing my habits....I’m a VERY regimented person. I get up at the same time everyday, eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch everyday.   I have the same work routine from the minute I get there until the minute I leave. I sound super boring, I know.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok 
I know it's only 3 airmiles but I had a couple of other airmiles issues (BMO)
so I did online chat ,,and said 
You owe me over 440 BMO airmiles and you take away 3?????

Thank-goodness for saving emails and screen shots,,,
All is well and I got 220 from last Nov and she says the other ones will come March 31st.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*dancin Disney style*
I decided to go out early this morning ,,,first one in parking lot,
It was a good deal for me...the probiotics I get are $27.99 so I did the BOGO and saved $27.99.
I take them everyday and it will save my next month's budget.
And no not super boring,,,,I like my day VERY well organized and planned out also....we are just normal.lol


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> This is weird
> How do they take airmiles away and why?
> 
> 
> 26 Mar 20
> 
> 
> 
> BMO MASTERCARD - 1/$20-3





bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I know it's only 3 airmiles but I had a couple of other airmiles issues (BMO)
> so I did online chat ,,and said
> You owe me over 440 BMO airmiles and you take away 3?????
> 
> Thank-goodness for saving emails and screen shots,,,
> All is well and I got 220 from last Nov and she says the other ones will come March 31st.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Did you find out why they took the 3AM away? Was it a return?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did you find out why they took the 3AM away? Was it a return?


Yep 
I cancelled a hotel reservation for a work related conference in Feb.
My mistake,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> And gas is super low too!


gas is super low due to Saudi Arabia and Russia having a toddler tantrum about who should cut down on production...all the while our Canadian oil is only trading yesterday at *6.35 A BARREL *  For that price we are actually giving it away.  It's going to be a huge climb out of this.  I could go on,...but I don't want to get kicked off the boards here and cause any hurt feelings.  But as a country...we should be using out OWN resources...and NOT importing oil.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> *dancin Disney style*
> I decided to go out early this morning ,,,first one in parking lot,
> It was a good deal for me...the probiotics I get are $27.99 so I did the BOGO and saved $27.99.
> I take them everyday and it will save my next month's budget.
> And no not super boring,,,,I like my day VERY well organized and planned out also....we are just normal.lol
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I’m going to hold myself back.....I can’t very well tell my adult children they can’t go out for anything other than a walk or a drive when I’m out shopping for items that I don’t need today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Its all really just changing my habits....I’m a VERY regimented person. I get up at the same time everyday, eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch everyday. I have the same work routine from the minute I get there until the minute I leave. I sound super boring, I know.


Both the hubby and I are like that as well.  They hubby more than me lol.  He does't even change his schedule on weekends either lol.  Our youngest is very much the same.  He's very regimented in his routine as well.  The older DS is sturggling a bit with all of this isolation.  He is pretty much a home body, but he does like to go out the odd time with friends and hang out...but that's not happening now lol.  

I was actually just bugging him this morning as he was getting his water bottle and snack items for work ready.  I asked him if he was ready for another exciting evening for tonight's Friday night movie feature hosted in Los Livingroom!!!!!      Just wait until I pull out all the supplies to do a family paint night with a YouTube video


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> gas is super low due to Saudi Arabia and Russia having a toddler tantrum about who should cut down on production...all the while our Canadian oil is only trading yesterday at *6.35 A BARREL *  For that price we are actually giving it away.  It's going to be a huge climb out of this.  I could go on,...but I don't want to get kicked off the boards here and cause any hurt feelings.  But as a country...we should be using out OWN resources...and NOT importing oil.



Agree 100%!


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I’m going to hold myself back.....I can’t very well tell my adult children they can’t go out for anything other than a walk or a drive when I’m out shopping for items that I don’t need today.



I’ve been holding back as much as possible, too. My bank account just doesn’t need the extra strain, and I would rather save up my pennies (or nickels!) for now. 

Was it you who said that you’re down to only 3 tubes of toothpaste and normally you’d be stocking back up? I’m totally like that. It’s weird to not replace stocked toiletries, etc. I haven’t been to a drug store in 2 weeks, which is really unusual!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I actually needed TP, we found out yesterday a bunch of ours got wrecked in an iced dam flood we had a few weeks back, so I headed to Rexall.  No TP, of course.  But I got Easter stuff, and a couple of treats for the kids for now, and got my $50, then went over to Shoppers across the street, where they actually had TP.  We should not need to leave the house again for 10 days, I grabbed some extra milk too just to be sure.  I was terrified the entire time I was out, I hate this.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> All is well and I got 220 from last Nov and she says the other ones will come March 31st.



Are you waiting for the 200 miles with the BMO bonus boom?  Me too!  DO we contact BMO or Air Miles on the 31st?


----------



## ottawamom

I just got back from a curbside pickup of blinds I ordered online from BouClair. I got them home and brought them in the house ready to put them up when I remembered that the west island of Montreal is being particularly hard hit with Covid. That is where these blinds were shipped from.

Decided to leave them on the floor in the dining room for a week then I will handle the packaging and put them up. Thoroughly washed my hands again after moving them to their resting place.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are you waiting for the 200 miles with the BMO bonus boom?  Me too!  DO we contact BMO or Air Miles on the 31st?



Hi Hon
Yes it is for the Bonus Boom
I am sorry I have no idea who to contact,,she just said they would be posting by March 31.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Made a quick trip to Rexall, we have a running list of vitamins that need to be replenished and we wait for a sale. I had looked at both Metro and Shoppers last week but, DANG they were $$$$ at both stores -- like more than Rexall's regular price so i didn't even give it more than a quick glance and an under the breath mutter  I was REALLY glad it wasn't the type of offer that hurts my head -- buy one get one free, buy $30 get 50 AM or worse, buy one get one 50% off buy $25 get 30 AM -- i need hubby to do those and he's confined to the car when we go out (he has a constant cough due to reflux and it looked like a scene from the **exorcist last time he went out, one throat clear and every head spun around and glared!) I grabbed 4 bottles, 2 tubes of toothpaste (one up and one down bathrooms) and some blistex, not even sure what my total was but i know i got my 100 miles AND saved money. 

Then we stopped in at the No Frills on the way past to see if i could grab more tuna and blueberries ...HOLY CRAP, people -- more than i have ever seen in that store. I couldn't even get down the row with that type of product (all the natural, gluten-free and healthy crap etc) I stood at one end and sighed heavily. The manager was walking past, asked what was wrong and when i told him he went down the row and asked people to please leave their baskets/carts where they were and create some space for me to check the shelf. Only 2 people swore at me as i walked past but sadly it was empty. Same for the blueberries. Our city declared a state of emergency at 11 last night immediately after it was released that we have an outbreak in our hospital, 4 employees from the same ward. I think that created a sort of mini-panic and I might be SOL for the tuna for a few days. *


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’ve been holding back as much as possible, too. My bank account just doesn’t need the extra strain, and I would rather save up my pennies (or nickels!) for now.
> 
> Was it you who said that you’re down to only 3 tubes of toothpaste and normally you’d be stocking back up? I’m totally like that. It’s weird to not replace stocked toiletries, etc. I haven’t been to a drug store in 2 weeks, which is really unusual!


Yep that was me.  Just to make myself nuts my activity for today was cleaning out my linen closet which is where I store the toiletries.  My 3 tubes of toothpaste are now very neatly waiting.  On the upside I found 4 half tubes of the 60ml sized ones that we use for travel.  They are all now in line to be used next since no one will be taking any trips....unless a trip up the stairs counts? Yes, I tripped on my own feet today.


----------



## bababear_50

Here the thing about my airmiles habits which are hard to control right now......

For so long ....single parent...always looking for best buys..

1. I do stockpile because in the long run it saves me a ton of money especially on regularly used products
T.P.
Laundry soap
Dish soap 
etc.......................................................................................

2. I also know what it feels like to go without so I regularly donate to the food bank.

3. I never want my kids to know that go without feeling,,but in hindsight it has helped me appreciate the value of a dollar and to always think of others in need.

Donation boxes are still collecting folks.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> Yep that was me.  Just to make myself nuts my activity for today was cleaning out my linen closet which is where I store the toiletries.  My 3 tubes of toothpaste are now very neatly waiting.  On the upside I found 4 half tubes of the 60ml sized ones that we use for travel.  They are all now in line to be used next since no one will be taking any trips....unless a trip up the stairs counts? Yes, I tripped on my own feet today.




That’s on my to-do list too! Trying to keep busy sure can take a lot of energy!


----------



## Disney Addicted

ElCray said:


> Universal Studios announced yesterday they are closed through April 19th. I fedexed my tickets back to Air Miles and they will be delivered today. Hoping all works out for a refund of those, along with our non-refundable hotel booking at Loew's Royal Pacific.



I received an e-mail from US about the closure through April 19th.  I noted that for people who have passes they are going to extend the expiry date by the number of days they are closed.  Not that this applies to you, I'm just mentioning it for others who may have passes.  I'm sorry you had to cancel your plans.  I imagine Loews will give a refund.  At least I certainly hope they do!



ottawamom said:


> I thought about going for a few seconds and then the greater good won out. That and my son told me to forget about AM until this is over.    I hate to miss a good deal during a drought but these are definitely are unique times.



Yeah.  I've given up on Air Miles and PC Optimum at this time.  Just so not worth the risk.  I hate that I'm paying more for groceries right now as well but there's no way I'm going in and out of stores if I can help it.  I went out the weekend school closures were announced.  Then stayed in for a week and went out again this Tuesday past for groceries.  I had one last $150 Sobeys gift card so I went to FreshCo and then Loblaws for things I couldn't find at FreshCo. 

Then I came home and placed my very first online order with Loblaws for April 2nd.  I was so happy to find out I could add items until the day before my order, only to discover last night Loblaws cut that off.  I'm not impressed.



marchingstar said:


> My best score: yeast! My store had clearly just gotten a couple cases, all fresh on the shelf, so I grabbed a couple jars. I love to bake, so it’s partly for food and partly for entertainment.



Awesome!  I could not find yeast last Tuesday at the two stores I shopped at.  We have yeast that has expired... I may try it out anyways in hope that it somewhat works.



AngelDisney said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice to have a Sobeys gift card offer now? But I know it’s not going to happen soon. One can wish!



I wish!  I'm now officially out of grocery cards and Shell cards.  Ah well.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> gas is super low due to Saudi Arabia and Russia having a toddler tantrum about who should cut down on production...all the while our Canadian oil is only trading yesterday at *6.35 A BARREL *  For that price we are actually giving it away.  It's going to be a huge climb out of this.  I could go on,...but I don't want to get kicked off the boards here and cause any hurt feelings.  But as a country...we should be using out OWN resources...and NOT importing oil.



Yes!  I was floored when I discovered Canada exports so many resources and then turns around and repurchases them at a higher cost!! 



CanadianKrista said:


> I actually needed TP, we found out yesterday a bunch of ours got wrecked in an iced dam flood we had a few weeks back, so I headed to Rexall.  No TP, of course.  But I got Easter stuff, and a couple of treats for the kids for now, and got my $50, then went over to Shoppers across the street, where they actually had TP.  We should not need to leave the house again for 10 days, I grabbed some extra milk too just to be sure.  I was terrified the entire time I was out, I hate this.



Same here.

On Tuesday I ended up grabbing the kids each a bag of Cadbury mini eggs (those really large bags) at Loblaws for $15 each (ouch!), plus a Ferrero Rocher squirrel for both my husband & myself ($5).  I would prefer not going shopping for a couple of weeks at this point and was afraid Easter stuff would be gone if I waited.

Plus our son's 16th birthday is on April 3rd.  He asked for his very own coffee pods that he doesn't have to share  so I found regular coffee and flavoured coffee pods (actually on sale) and bought 2 packs for him.  Plus a family sized bar of chocolate and a bag of candy.  My husband grabbed him a $50 steam gift card from Shell on his way home a few nights ago.


----------



## Disney Addicted

A week after the government closed the schools I was sure this was coming and yesterday I received an e-mail confirming it.  I'm officially on a Declared Emergency Leave.  Apparently that means my job is there to come back to when this is all over.  That's more than I expected.  I thought we would all be laid off and have to re-apply at some point.  I just don't receive any pay.  I know I do not qualify for EI.  There's no way I worked enough hours.

I'm ok with this.  I've been a SAHM for 15 years and only started working part-time again in September so this won't feel much different.  There are so many people out there who will be struggling.  I'm grateful I have a job to go back to and I'm so very happy we made the decision to put my entire pay toward paying off debt.  Just a couple of weeks ago I finished paying off our two credit cards.  At the beginning of September one card had a $3,212.27 balance and the other one was $3,078.59.  I feel so good knowing that debt is gone.  We just have the mortgage and car loan now.  My husband is still working.


----------



## ottawamom

@Disney Addicted look into the new Gov't programs they have announced this past week. You may qualify for one of those. Also the gov't is trying to get employers to keep people on the payroll with a 75% subsidy of payroll. This may be a game changer for people.

My take on this one is the gov't realized there is no way they can realistically pay all the EI and other benefit claims they have coming there way. The only way to get it done is to have employers hire everyone back and pay them for the duration. The gov't can't even pay their own workers properly why would anyone expect that they can deal with such an influx of EI (and other) payments. (The gov't has the money to do it, they just don't have the infastructure to do so)


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> That’s on my to-do list too! Trying to keep busy sure can take a lot of energy!


I have a to-do list.  I've been doing one task per day and I'm already half way through the list.  What I really want to do is start painting my main floor.  I certainly have the time right now but I don't think I should spend the money.


----------



## hdrolfe

I normally only buy things if they are on sale. I never pay full price for meat and such, so with limited stock on things that are on sale, this is very hard on my budget. I am critical services at work so I have a job, and am getting paid (thank god) but with groceries costing more, and me only wanting to get things once a week, it is proving a challenge for sure! Any way. We will survive even if kiddo got mad I bought two packs of fuzzy peaches for him instead of two different kinds of candy. 

@Disney Addicted apply for the CERB when it goes live on April 6th. Make sure you have a My Account. It will give you $2k a month (taxable). It should help.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Not sure I am in planning.mode yet... mostly surviving while trapped inside with my family LOL


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Not sure I am in planning.mode yet... mostly surviving while trapped inside with my family LOL



survival mode here too!!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> survival mode here too!!



Nah we are all Kicking butt today!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> @Disney Addicted apply for the CERB when it goes live on April 6th. Make sure you have a My Account. It will give you $2k a month (taxable). It should help.


Unfortunately it's taking 10+ days to get a "My Account" set up. You have to wait for confirmation to come in the mail to finalize the whole thing. DS applied Mar 12 and he's still waiting for the mail to finish it up.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Unfortunately it's taking 10+ days to get a "My Account" set up. You have to wait for confirmation to come in the mail to finalize the whole thing. DS applied Mar 12 and he's still waiting for the mail to finish it up.



Oh agreed, but without one you will be attempting to apply through the automated IVR systems, getting through the phones may be difficult based on how many people are expected to apply. Plus all the toll free numbers across the country have been experiencing issues with high volumes. It's been causing problems for all services. It is an automated service though so should be open 24 hours to apply. Someone still has to mail the codes. It really isn't the best system but unfortunately any plans to improve it are on hold for now. 

At least the application is supposed to be pretty simple, and if they have direct deposit set up it should be straight forward to receive. The payments for this will be sent the same way GSTC and CCTB or IT refunds are so at least better than our pay cheques  And it seems to be a set amount, so no calculations. But of course it's also taxable so I think they are taking 10% off the payments, not sure about that part but hopefully it will be clear so people don't have to call and ask.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys/Foodland email...directed to here to get updates
https://corporate.sobeys.com/coronavirus/

Rexall email update
http://view.e.rexall.ca/?qs=858b5ba...38a6d0275cc59ed3b9016a8aefdcce6fb5c8351116c27

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, my nephew got his code for his account on Friday in the mail (Halifax), so it should be there soon!


----------



## mort1331

We got the wifes in the mail aftet a week. BUT we havent followed up yet. Waiting to see what the employernis doing with the new announcement of paying 75% of wages instead. 
Lots of programs fast which is good but can be confusing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marcyleecorgan said:


> trapped inside with my family


That sums it up REALLY well.  I looked a them over dinner last night and realized this is far too much togetherness.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

As long as you made at least 


Disney Addicted said:


> A week after the government closed the schools I was sure this was coming and yesterday I received an e-mail confirming it.  I'm officially on a Declared Emergency Leave.  Apparently that means my job is there to come back to when this is all over.  That's more than I expected.  I thought we would all be laid off and have to re-apply at some point.  I just don't receive any pay.  I know I do not qualify for EI.  There's no way I worked enough hours.
> 
> I'm ok with this.  I've been a SAHM for 15 years and only started working part-time again in September so this won't feel much different.  There are so many people out there who will be struggling.  I'm grateful I have a job to go back to and I'm so very happy we made the decision to put my entire pay toward paying off debt.  Just a couple of weeks ago I finished paying off our two credit cards.  At the beginning of September one card had a $3,212.27 balance and the other one was $3,078.59.  I feel so good knowing that debt is gone.  We just have the mortgage and car loan now.  My husband is still working.


As long as you made at least $5,000 since you started working in September, you will qualify for the Emergency Response Benefit.  Applications should be up and running sometime early April.


----------



## osully

That benefit is going to be a massive help. I am pregnant with our first child, and I’m able to work from home but my husband had to stop work right away and is self employed.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone who is familiar with the new Beta version of the website. Where do I find the page that tells me how many AM I have collected this year towards my status. I know it must be there somewhere I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> That benefit is going to be a massive help. I am pregnant with our first child, and I’m able to work from home but my husband had to stop work right away and is self employed.



Oh Osully Hon wow!!!

Congratulations Hon!!!
A great piece of news to brighten the day!
A New Disney Baby!!!
So happy for you,,
I am so sorry about your hubby's job but brighter days ahead Hon.



Big Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

osully said:


> That benefit is going to be a massive help. I am pregnant with our first child, and I’m able to work from home but my husband had to stop work right away and is self employed.



congratulations!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Disney Addicted said:


> Then I came home and placed my very first online order with Loblaws for April 2nd.  I was so happy to find out I could add items until the day before my order, only to discover last night Loblaws cut that off.  I'm not impressed.



I wonder if this is store specific.  I saw previous posts saying the ordering was cut off but I have been able to add to my order until yesterday for my pick up for today.


----------



## AngelDisney

osully said:


> That benefit is going to be a massive help. I am pregnant with our first child, and I’m able to work from home but my husband had to stop work right away and is self employed.


Congrats on your first Disney baby!
Hope everything will turn out fine for you!! Take care and stay healthy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*while this is completely off topic for this thread I really feel a special connection with everyone here so I'm going to share info regarding the new wage subsidy as soon as we have complete information available. Hubby has his own company and while he only has a few employees at any given time (hires co op students)  when he does, wages can be his largest expense. There's still a bunch of unknown about this but don't for one minute think the government is going to be giving us 75% of what we pay his employees! I'll gladly eat these words if I'm proven wrong once the concrete details are online. 

sorry if this comes across as rude and harsh but I'm getting tired of seeing the tired drawn face of my poor hubby as he worries about either keeping his students and paying them or letting them go and then still needing to do the work.  He's lost all of the training income which is about 65% of the company's revenue. The people he's doing the programming for still want the work done and there aren't enough hours in the day.  *

*Edited** to delete some of my rather harsh words, sorry gang!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Sorry about your situation Jacqueline! Stay positive and healthy dear!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Sorry about your situation Jacqueline! Stay positive and healthy dear!


*Thanks for not blasting me into the middle of next week for my unnecessary rant! I just went back and edited my post to remove a bunch of my harsh words -- maybe you could sorta kinda, delete my comment within yours? *

*Sorry for dumping on all of you. My anxiety level is off the charts right now and I made the mistake of posting while still groggy eyed and hangry. We'll get thru this just fine, the company actually has enough in the bank to get us thru till mid-july, it has been a banner couple of months up till this point (thank god!!), our mortgage is gone and we have no outstanding debts. We're extremely fortunate and we know it!!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks for not blasting me into the middle of next week for my unnecessary rant! I just went back and edited my post to remove a bunch of my harsh words -- maybe you could sorta kinda, delete my comment within yours? *
> 
> *Sorry for dumping on all of you. My anxiety level is off the charts right now and I made the mistake of posting while still groggy eyed and hangry. We'll get thru this just fine, the company actually has enough in the bank to get us thru till mid-july, it has been a banner couple of months up till this point (thank god!!), our mortgage is gone and we have no outstanding debts. We're extremely fortunate and we know it!!*


Just did! No worries!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *...our mortgage is gone and we have no outstanding debts*



#lifegoals


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> We're extremely fortunate and we know it!!


Yes we are all fortunate that many years ago you created this sub forum so that we can have somewhere to talk about things (not just airmiles related). We will all get thru this and will have many more air miles bonuses to chat about.


----------



## tinkerone

For those of you who had bookings with WDW that had to be canceled because of the Coronavirus, did you see the new offer?  Free dining?  This is also good for DVC cancelations however it needs to be for a cash reservation.  Here's the DIS vlog on it....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Jacqueline...I found this on the CRA website...it appears that there is this service for small businesses...maybe they could assist with your queries...
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag..._item PAB COVID19&utm_content=2020-03-27_1213


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Jacqueline...I found this on the CRA website...it appears that there is this service for small businesses...maybe they could assist with your queries...
> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag..._item PAB COVID19&utm_content=2020-03-27_1213


*Thanks, this isn't new to us, business has been active for over 17 years now and hubby is very well versed in what he needs to do and how to go about it. The problem is waiting for the updated information regarding the Wage Subsidy, the information comes from THIS PAGE but the info there is still "old" (odd that something from March 18th is already considered old!) and dealing with the 10%. If anyone is interested in what i was originally ranting about you can take some of your free-time and glance at this   Might also be interested to know that we will in fact need to treat this "subsidy" as taxable income for the company <sigh>*


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Sorry...thought it would have the information you might need...but as I understand, this is all new and the staff may not have all the information at this time...My understanding is that more information will be available April 6...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

@Donald - my hero the assistance for small businesses was just announced Friday. More details on eligibility criteria will be provided before the end of the month. So hopefully you'll know Tuesday, and hopefully hubby's business qualifies. ((Hugs)) i know this is a very stressful time.


----------



## bababear_50

My treat to myself from Airmiles rewards.
1552 Airmiles
Homedics Air Compression + Shiatsu



The HoMedics® Shiatsu Air Max Foot Massager with Heat delivers a deep kneading shiatsu and rolling massage that relaxes overworked feet. With its rhythmic air compression massage, the foot massager gently pushes down on your foot to deliver a deeper, more intense massage and comfort to tired feet. The Shiatsu Air Max Foot Massager with Heat toe-touch control system and convenient cord storage makes using this foot massager easy and convenient for any location. Further enjoy your soothing foot massage with its added heat feature.


Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *while this is completely off topic for this thread I really feel a special connection with everyone here so I'm going to share info regarding the new wage subsidy as soon as we have complete information available. Hubby has his own company and while he only has a few employees at any given time (hires co op students)  when he does, wages can be his largest expense. There's still a bunch of unknown about this but don't for one minute think the government is going to be giving us 75% of what we pay his employees! I'll gladly eat these words if I'm proven wrong once the concrete details are online.
> 
> sorry if this comes across as rude and harsh but I'm getting tired of seeing the tired drawn face of my poor hubby as he worries about either keeping his students and paying them or letting them go and then still needing to do the work.  He's lost all of the training income which is about 65% of the company's revenue. The people he's doing the programming for still want the work done and there aren't enough hours in the day.  *
> 
> *Edited** to delete some of my rather harsh words, sorry gang!*


I think this is a place we can all vent.  My business is also in a bad spot.  I work under a government contract and they can do what they want to me.  I was shut down on March 16th via text message from a friend that said....have you heard yet.  Then 2 or 3 days later I actually got an email about it.  It really doesn't surprise me though, they are very unprofessional on a lot of fronts.  I've since heard that they had been discussing shutting me down the week before.  Had someone actually taken a minute to say that they might close us down we could have worked all weekend and gotten a little more done.  I've got staff that have known since day one that we deal with outbreaks on a regular basis and that they are going to have some time off, without warning and without pay....typically a week or so a couple of times a year.  My staff are all subcontractors and as such they work as self employed.  So  I won't even be thinking about the 75% wage subsidy but even if it was applicable I couldn't possibly pay them anything.  When we do finally get working again I will have to pay them out of my own pocket as it will take 5-6 weeks until I have any money in my account.   I'm already worrying about the work load when we get back....the work waits and piles up.  I have a feeling that it will be the end of April or later.  I'm also worried that I will lose my assistant.  She's only part time and has another PT job that she makes a lot more money at.  I can't function on a normal day without her so I would never be able to get through the back log without help.

Then there's DH's company.  We both highly doubt that they will opt to pay anyone....or else it will be the select few.  I would not describe them as cheap but not generous either.  DH never worries about anything but I'm doing it for him.  Fortunately, his end of the business is the end that doesn't slow down a lot when the economy is bad.  He was the last one in his department to be laid off and that's because he's the one all the senior managers go to. He can get anything done.  So with that in mind we hope he will be the first one back.  Right now they are saying that they will reopen on April 6th but I think we all know that's not going to happen.  So now the funny.....he was due to have Friday off anyway but had Thurs/Fri off.  Yesterday he was bored....um, REALLY!  I'm on day 15....you're on day 4.


----------



## hdrolfe

PM will announce more details at 11:15 at his daily briefing, perhaps more will be made clear? I haven't heard much yet but it's not really my area at work. Small and Medium businesses I mean. At least those who don't qualify for EI will be able to apply for CERB next Monday, anything beyond that I have no idea right now. At least they have finally confirmed I can work from home until May 1st. That makes me feel better. Though I may need to talk to my boss about only working half time so I can focus on kiddo a bit more. He is 10 and able to take care of himself for the most part but this is all so stressful I think maybe he needs a bit more attention, you know? Trying times for sure. Any way! If I hear more about the small/medium business subsidy I will let you guys know.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

The 75% subsidy will be for companies big and small that have lost at least 30% of revenue. Number of employees does not determine eligibility. Just listened to PM speech. Don't see details online yet.
Edited to add it includes non profits and charities. Subsidy up to max 847/week


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> The 75% subsidy will be for companies big and small that have lost at least 30% of revenue. Number of employees does not determine eligibility. Just listened to PM speech. Don't see details online yet.
> Edited to add it includes non profits and charities. Subsidy up to max 847/week


and I think you're going to see a whole lot of companies take a pass....it's not going to be free so lets wait and see what the gov wants in return.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> That sums it up REALLY well. I looked a them over dinner last night and realized this is far too much togetherness.



Yes...I said to one of our ds " Why don't you come upstairs and spend time with your mom and dad.  We need to embrace this time and become a closer family while all the craziness is going on."  I was met with " Oh my gosh mom...have you NOT heard some of our dinner conversations...we are close enough   "    And He's right in a way lol  We are pretty close family lol.  And we have many inappropriate conversations that neither myself or the dh had with our parents lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Those aren't inappropriate conversations, they are probably quite necessary. I know my sons talk to me about things I would never have dreamt talking with my parents about (even as a married adult). It means you're doing a good job if they feel they can talk with you about whatever is on their minds. Keep those lines open.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ugh...I just looked at my AM account to see how many AM I have collected so far this year.  This virus business is not helping me achieve onyx for this year    On other good news, we do use the BMO card more regularly  now again, and hopefully that will help to gather a few extra miles during this drought.  I might have to see if Shell has any promo on their drinks.  I need to top up my own office supply.  And since I REALLY don't want to head into the grocery stores for items, I might be more willing to go to the Shell armed with wipes and hand sanitizer until I get back to where I can wash my hands.  

We are really really trying to not spend money.  For now we are both still working ( I'm so grateful and fingers crossed we stay working ) and not buying anything extra in case we get laid off.  But dern it.....I HAD PLANS!!!!!! lol.  Oh well....we will all get through this, and come out the other side.  Soon enough we will be sharing our plans for travel, collecting AM and finding those ways to double dip on the AM!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yes...I said to one of our ds " Why don't you come upstairs and spend time with your mom and dad.  We need to embrace this time and become a closer family while all the craziness is going on."  I was met with " Oh my gosh mom...have you NOT heard some of our dinner conversations...we are close enough   "    And He's right in a way lol  We are pretty close family lol.  And we have many inappropriate conversations that neither myself or the dh had with our parents lol.


We gave our kids (when they were kids) amnesty. The rule was you tell us right away, you aren’t in trouble....I might be mad or disappointed though.  When those are the rules they tell you everything.  Their friends would tell us stuff too. 

Right now....I need everyone out of my space!  DH is the worst.  I’m getting him his own apartment for Father’s Day....but I’m giving it to him as a belated Christmas gift.  AND someone in this house needs to offer to make a meal. I’ve already taken 16 turns so that person is not me.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH said to me today "Aren't you glad I'm off for two weeks?"  I said without hesitation "No. No, I am not."

I told DD that our daily walks will be getting much longer now LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I feel this is a good place for me to copy my facebook post from today. I rarely if EVER make any posts there that are anything other than birthday/anniversary greetings and pictures from Disney (duh!) There are however, times when I'm compelled to speak out and today's one of those. 




I've been winning this self-isolating thing for years! At times I seclude myself because the world is too much for me to handle or because I'm too much for the world to handle.*
*I'm a woman, a dreamer, a wife, a mom, a daughter, a sister, a friend.(***adding in here because it's relevant an avid Airmiles hunter, a DISer)*
*I am so many things before I'm bipolar, please don't forget that.*


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> We gave our kids (when they were kids) amnesty. The rule was you tell us right away, you aren’t in trouble....I might be mad or disappointed though.  When those are the rules they tell you everything.  Their friends would tell us stuff too.
> 
> Right now....I need everyone out of my space!  DH is the worst.  I’m getting him his own apartment for Father’s Day....but I’m giving it to him as a belated Christmas gift.  AND someone in this house needs to offer to make a meal. I’ve already taken 16 turns so that person is not me.


I was thinking about the cooking issue today when I was washing the dishes. I have been cooking everyday straight since March Break. It’s so much better when I was working away from home. DH cooked some night and we ate out on the weekend. We do save some money by not dining out as often, but I really don’t enjoy cooking every day! I need a break!! Our school as well as other TDSB schools are starting distance teaching on Monday. We will have a virtual staff meeting tomorrow, and I will contact parents this week. It means I will be working and cooking every day from Monday until this crisis is over.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I feel this is a good place for me to copy my facebook post from today. I rarely if EVER make any posts there that are anything other than birthday/anniversary greetings and pictures from Disney (duh!) There are however, times when I'm compelled to speak out and today's one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been winning this self-isolating thing for years! At times I seclude myself because the world is too much for me to handle or because I'm too much for the world to handle.*
> *I'm a woman, a dreamer, a wife, a mom, a daughter, a sister, a friend.(***adding in here because it's relevant an avid Airmiles hunter, a DISer)*
> *I am so many things before I'm bipolar, please don't forget that.*
> 
> View attachment 484519


----------



## bababear_50

For A Special Lady








Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH and DD starting making paper mache masks. Omg. Why not?!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH and DD starting making paper mache masks. Omg. Why not?!






Hugs to you and the clean up crew.
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> AND someone in this house needs to offer to make a meal. I’ve already taken 16 turns so that person is not me.



Ha - they're not gonna offer silly!! My kids will cook and clean, but only if I leave a note or send a text.  They will not say hey this tub needs a good scrubbing, or maybe instead of piling up the dirty dishes in the sink I should unload the dishwasher.... LOL   Both dh and I are working and it's partly my fault for being so busy not getting my crap together and making sure we have certain things, etc. leaving lists, etc.  But this week I set days they each have to cook, or make a dessert and certain chores that need to be done by the end of the day.  I'm not coming home and doing it all! 
We still have a pile of snow in our front and back yard.  Warmer weather this week so I'm hoping we can at least get out there next weekend and clean the yard.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Ha - they're not gonna offer silly!! My kids will cook and clean, but only if I leave a note or send a text.  They will not say hey this tub needs a good scrubbing, or maybe instead of piling up the dirty dishes in the sink I should unload the dishwasher.... LOL   Both dh and I are working and it's partly my fault for being so busy not getting my crap together and making sure we have certain things, etc. leaving lists, etc.  But this week I set days they each have to cook, or make a dessert and certain chores that need to be done by the end of the day.  I'm not coming home and doing it all!
> We still have a pile of snow in our front and back yard.  Warmer weather this week so I'm hoping we can at least get out there next weekend and clean the yard.


My kids are adults...30 and 21.  The younger one lived away at uni for two years and had to cook and clean for herself.   Then there is DH who cooks for himself on a weekly basis.  There should be no reason to ask....perhaps I will just not make anything and see what happens.

I just dropped off my moms groceries and we had a yell at each other across the driveway.  We got talking about money and paychecks.  I mentioned that I've had a few conversations with my older DD regarding us having no income and does she realize how lucky she is to be able to work from home and still get a full paycheck.  She earns nearly as much as her dad and not once has she offered to help pay some bills. I'm going to really hate having to flat out tell her that her rent is going up....a lot.  Geez, I'm paying for the internet that she's using to work.  Someone tell me where I went wrong with that kid???


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For those who are waiting for their BMO bonus boom miles from the fall, I just got off the live chat and they gave me mine.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, we've been tossing around the idea to get DD an iPad versus another Samsung tablet.  She's had hers since she was six, and takes very good care of it.  They have the 10.5" iPad Air 64GB on the merchandise site on sale from 9,690 down to 7,752 miles. They are $650 retail.

I have 12,620 Dream miles and I don't see any cruising in the near future (MAYBE this time next year).  

How do I calculate if this sale price is a good deal or not?  What's the formula again?


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm, we've been tossing around the idea to get DD an iPad versus another Samsung tablet.  She's had hers since she was six, and takes very good care of it.  They have the 10.5" iPad Air 64GB on the merchandise site on sale from 9,690 down to 7,752 miles. They are $650 retail.
> 
> I have 12,620 Dream miles and I don't see any cruising in the near future (MAYBE this time next year).
> 
> How do I calculate if this sale price is a good deal or not?  What's the formula again?



I think the formula is: 95 cash miles = 10$, so 7752/95=810$.

I think it's also worth noting that if you put your miles towards a cruise, the travel rate for dream miles is 909 miles = 100$. So using those same 7752 miles towards a cruise (7752/909), you'd be looking at 850$ worth of miles. 

I'd say it's not a great value to get a 650$ item for 7752 miles. But that said, you might see value beyond the cost. Getting an expensive gift for your daughter that's going to be fun and useful right now might be worth more than saving your miles towards a future cruise? 

So $wise it's not a great value, but the subjective part might make it worthwhile for you?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just went and chatted with DH about it and his answer shocked me. Typically he gives a lot of push back for travel (???). When I mentioned about using our Dream miles that are typically saved for flights (or AI, or a cruise), he paused and asked if it was a good idea to use them on the iPad since they don't expire.  

I think he's hoping for a big family vacay after all of this to celebrate the end to this nightmare.  I'm game! Looks like we are NOT getting the iPad LOL


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just went and chatted with DH about it and his answer shocked me. Typically he gives a lot of push back for travel (???). When I mentioned about using our Dream miles that are typically saved for flights (or AI, or a cruise), he paused and asked if it was a good idea to use them on the iPad since they don't expire.
> 
> I think he's hoping for a big family vacay after all of this to celebrate the end to this nightmare.  I'm game! Looks like we are NOT getting the iPad LOL



I've thought about spending my miles on things that would make life a bit easier right now too. I wish it was something cool like an iPad, but my current 'want' list is a new stick vacuum. Anyways, I decided I feel like your husband--I'd rather keep saving for vacation. It gives me a bit of hope and something to look forward to.

I think it's going to be a while before we visit our neighbours to the immediate south, though...

Right now, I'm dreaming about hitting a couple international Mouse parks!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if Air Miles would give miles back (without their insurance) if the travel ban was still going on? Especially if people booked prior to all of this happening?

I know I won't get my Air Canada vouchers back, for many reasons.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm, we've been tossing around the idea to get DD an iPad versus another Samsung tablet.  She's had hers since she was six, and takes very good care of it.  They have the 10.5" iPad Air 64GB on the merchandise site on sale from 9,690 down to 7,752 miles. They are $650 retail.
> 
> I have 12,620 Dream miles and I don't see any cruising in the near future (MAYBE this time next year).
> 
> How do I calculate if this sale price is a good deal or not?  What's the formula again?





marchingstar said:


> I think the formula is: 95 cash miles = 10$, so 7752/95=810$.
> 
> I think it's also worth noting that if you put your miles towards a cruise, the travel rate for dream miles is 909 miles = 100$. So using those same 7752 miles towards a cruise (7752/909), you'd be looking at 850$ worth of miles.
> 
> I'd say it's not a great value to get a 650$ item for 7752 miles. But that said, you might see value beyond the cost. Getting an expensive gift for your daughter that's going to be fun and useful right now might be worth more than saving your miles towards a future cruise?
> 
> So $wise it's not a great value, but the subjective part might make it worthwhile for you?


Now that is $650 not including tax? Add tax and might be close to AM


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, $650 plus tax. It's likely the same at the discount miles price.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone who is familiar with the new Beta version of the website. Where do I find the page that tells me how many AM I have collected this year towards my status. I know it must be there somewhere I just can't seem to find it.


*I'm gonna beg forgiveness for 2 things here - one that this question slipped in and out of my sieve-brain without answering and two that someone else might have answered it and I've not noticed. Sorry on both of those things, no excuses because I'm sure we're all dealing with the same sense of overload.

I've been landing on the Beta site for close to a year now and I'm happy that i can finally do more than just poke around without getting redirected to the old one. To find your status you need to click on your Profile and then click on My Benefits and it will open the old site to the correct page.



Hopefully you find something a tad more hopeful that i did ... even if they actually start the Mega Miles promo I'm might be hard pressed to make ONYX this year. I'm going to miss my Rexall miles 
*


----------



## juniorbugman

So I went shopping at Sobeys today , spent $216 and I earned a whopping 10 regular miles and 30 bonus miles.  Every mile counts.  I had to shop for my family and a friend.  She had sent me a list.  I did make up my list by aisles so that made it easier.  I found most stuff but no yeast (well except for pizza yeast) and no pure vanilla.  The day hasn't come yet where I will resort to the artificial stuff.  I will use other stuff in place of vanilla.  I have actually used maple syrup for vanilla before.  I do have bread machine yeast so I can still make bread.    As for making Onyx this year I have collected 3203 air miles so far so over halfway there.


----------



## hdrolfe

There is different kinds of yeast? Huh.

I don't even half 3k airmiles yet this year. I was hoping for Megamiles to get another couple thousand. Hopefully when things settle down we will all be able to get back to earning some miles! Until then, I will take what I can earn.


----------



## isabellea

juniorbugman said:


> So I went shopping at Sobeys today , spent $216 and I earned a whopping 10 regular miles and 30 bonus miles.  Every mile counts.  I had to shop for my family and a friend.  She had sent me a list.  I did make up my list by aisles so that made it easier.  I found most stuff but no yeast (well except for pizza yeast) and no pure vanilla.  The day hasn't come yet where I will resort to the artificial stuff.  I will use other stuff in place of vanilla.  I have actually used maple syrup for vanilla before.  I do have bread machine yeast so I can still make bread.    As for making Onyx this year I have collected 3203 air miles so far so over halfway there.



Only traditional yeast at my IGA today (I’m looking for instant). For pure vanilla, check the organic aisle. If not, check Amazon.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm, we've been tossing around the idea to get DD an iPad versus another Samsung tablet.  She's had hers since she was six, and takes very good care of it.  They have the 10.5" iPad Air 64GB on the merchandise site on sale from 9,690 down to 7,752 miles. They are $650 retail.
> 
> I have 12,620 Dream miles and I don't see any cruising in the near future (MAYBE this time next year).
> 
> How do I calculate if this sale price is a good deal or not?  What's the formula again?


Wait!! Is this for the dd two posts above you were saying is making more than you guys right now?? Lol. Keep the am for a trip!


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So I went shopping at Sobeys today , spent $216 and I earned a whopping 10 regular miles and 30 bonus miles.  Every mile counts.  I had to shop for my family and a friend.  She had sent me a list.  I did make up my list by aisles so that made it easier.  I found most stuff but no yeast (well except for pizza yeast) and no pure vanilla.  The day hasn't come yet where I will resort to the artificial stuff.  I will use other stuff in place of vanilla.  I have actually used maple syrup for vanilla before.  I do have bread machine yeast so I can still make bread.    As for making Onyx this year I have collected 3203 air miles so far so over halfway there.



This is a great idea of making a list for each isle,,thanks Hon'

I've ordered my Tuna from Amazon (Cloverleaf,,solid white albacore) and it looks like they are out of stock,,but I am hopeful it will come in soon,,I do have 3 cans so I should be good for 2 weeks. My problem with buying no name brands is they just aren't safe for me,,, as sometimes they are cross contaminated with shellfish,,(I am anaphylactic to shellfish).
If it doesn't come in a few weeks I'll try Shoppers/Metro/or Sobeys.
Family is also on the look out for me,,so that is nice.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> Wait!! Is this for the dd two posts above you were saying is making more than you guys right now?? Lol. Keep the am for a trip!



Lol,,,I was also ticked at my oldest son the other day,,,,, but I just ordered him a folding lawn chair from Airmiles,,,the things we do for our kids.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Wait!! Is this for the dd two posts above you were saying is making more than you guys right now?? Lol. Keep the am for a trip!


That's my DD.  LOL....my AM are MINE!!!! and usually all for WDW.  That kid of mine spares no expense when it comes to buying the latest and greatest in tech....I then wait to get her old cast offs. 

Talking about Onyx, I'm only 126 miles away.  I would have had that a month ago if the world hadn't entered the Twilight Zone.  I might make it after my next Amex bill....not sure though, I've hardly used it.  I'm going to make an effort to pay all my bills online with either the Amex or MC.  I know I can pay Bell but not sure about others.  I normally pay them online but through the bank.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1354894
Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1354937
Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1354890
Sobeys Urban fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1354896

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@dancin Disney style what about your cellphone or cable bill?  I can pay Virgin Mobile and Bell both with my credit card.


----------



## osully

juniorbugman said:


> So I went shopping at Sobeys today , spent $216 and I earned a whopping 10 regular miles and 30 bonus miles.  Every mile counts.  I had to shop for my family and a friend.  She had sent me a list.  I did make up my list by aisles so that made it easier.  I found most stuff but no yeast (well except for pizza yeast) and no pure vanilla.  The day hasn't come yet where I will resort to the artificial stuff.  I will use other stuff in place of vanilla.  I have actually used maple syrup for vanilla before.  I do have bread machine yeast so I can still make bread.    As for making Onyx this year I have collected 3203 air miles so far so over halfway there.


In my area (Ottawa) I’ve seen people find yeast at Bulk Barn! I’m pretty impressed with Bulk Barn’s procedures right now too by the way.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Every time we go there for our weekly haul of sour jubejubes, DH can't believe they are still open.


----------



## alohamom

osully said:


> In my area (Ottawa) I’ve seen people find yeast at Bulk Barn! I’m pretty impressed with Bulk Barn’s procedures right now too by the way.



What? Bulk Barn is open? I did not realize they were. 
What procedures are they following? Just curious as I shop there quite a bit and if I think it is safe I might just head over there the next time I venture out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just ordered from Staples.ca three bottles of Green Works Dilutable Multi-surface cleaner for my floors. $13 and no shipping costs. I can't seem to find this in any store, so when I saw it on Staples, I grabbed a few.  I've been using Lysol Multi-surface, but it isn't good for pets.  I use Green Works for my bathroom products and it's great. I also have the glass cleaner, but that doesn't work so well, too streaky.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ARGH, these Safeway flyers are TERRIBLE!!!!  It upsets me because I know they aren't hurting for business in the least.   
And with hardly any way to earn AM, I am not sure how I am going to maintain Onyx status.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> What? Bulk Barn is open? I did not realize they were.
> What procedures are they following? Just curious as I shop there quite a bit and if I think it is safe I might just head over there the next time I venture out.


*I went last week to get hubby's tea bags after I got an email from them explaining how they're still open. You go in and you get a "personal shopper " who will go around and get the items you want while you stand at the end of the aisle.  No reusable containers right now and they are maintaining strict social distancing between themselves.  I had to put on gloves even though I wouldn't be touching anything myself.  (Those ridiculous things that are like baggies!) I was really impressed.  In and out quickly and I'll go back if I need anything they carry*


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @dancin Disney style what about your cellphone or cable bill?  I can pay Virgin Mobile and Bell both with my credit card.


Cell is already paid via CC and my TV is on auto debit from my bank account.  I've been debating cancelling the TV anyway.  We have satellite and it is now only connected to 1 TV in the house.  The other TV's have android and  Netflix.  I've still got a landline too....I should ditch that.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I went last week to get hubby's tea bags after I got an email from them explaining how they're still open. You go in and you get a "personal shopper " who will go around and get the items you want while you stand at the end of the aisle.  No reusable containers right now and they are maintaining strict social distancing between themselves.  I had to put on gloves even though I wouldn't be touching anything myself.  (Those ridiculous things that are like baggies!) I was really impressed.  In and out quickly and I'll go back if I need anything they carry*


Wow! Thanks for the information! I had *no* idea that Bulk Barn was still open!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ah that would make sense if you are going in and out for regular stocked things and you know how much you need. I tend to browse and shop around the store with 1 item on my list and another 16 in my bag LOL 
Too  bad Amazon has pulled back on the AM


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> @Disney Addicted look into the new Gov't programs they have announced this past week. You may qualify for one of those. Also the gov't is trying to get employers to keep people on the payroll with a 75% subsidy of payroll. This may be a game changer for people.





hdrolfe said:


> @Disney Addicted apply for the CERB when it goes live on April 6th. Make sure you have a My Account. It will give you $2k a month (taxable). It should help.





ottawamom said:


> Unfortunately it's taking 10+ days to get a "My Account" set up. You have to wait for confirmation to come in the mail to finalize the whole thing. DS applied Mar 12 and he's still waiting for the mail to finish it up.





momof2gr8kids said:


> As long as you made at least $5,000 since you started working in September, you will qualify for the Emergency Response Benefit.  Applications should be up and running sometime early April.



Yes, thank you!  I have been reading about the CERB and it looks like I can apply for it.  Luckily I had set up my CRA account just last month and received the code by mail last week to finish registration.  I was telling my husband we need to get him set up with a CRA account.  Not necessarily for the CERB (as he is still working as essential) but just in general.

Also I discovered I made "just" over the $5,000 since September.  I'm still trying to find out if I will need a ROE.  I think I may to prove my income was over $5,000 in the past 12 months, because it certainly was not for the 2019 tax year.



Donald - my hero said:


> *while this is completely off topic for this thread I really feel a special connection with everyone here so I'm going to share info regarding the new wage subsidy as soon as we have complete information available. Hubby has his own company and while he only has a few employees at any given time (hires co op students)  when he does, wages can be his largest expense. There's still a bunch of unknown about this but don't for one minute think the government is going to be giving us 75% of what we pay his employees! I'll gladly eat these words if I'm proven wrong once the concrete details are online.
> 
> sorry if this comes across as rude and harsh but I'm getting tired of seeing the tired drawn face of my poor hubby as he worries about either keeping his students and paying them or letting them go and then still needing to do the work.  He's lost all of the training income which is about 65% of the company's revenue. The people he's doing the programming for still want the work done and there aren't enough hours in the day.  *
> 
> *Edited** to delete some of my rather harsh words, sorry gang!*



Sending big HUGS your way!!!  I hope things work out.  



dancin Disney style said:


> We gave our kids (when they were kids) amnesty. The rule was you tell us right away, you aren’t in trouble....I might be mad or disappointed though.  When those are the rules they tell you everything.  Their friends would tell us stuff too.



That is a great rule!


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, thank you!  I have been reading about the CERB and it looks like I can apply for it.  Luckily I had set up my CRA account just last month and received the code by mail last week to finish registration.  I was telling my husband we need to get him set up with a CRA account.  Not necessarily for the CERB (as he is still working as essential) but just in general.
> 
> Also I discovered I made "just" over the $5,000 since September.  I'm still trying to find out if I will need a ROE.  I think I may to prove my income was over $5,000 in the past 12 months, because it certainly was not for the 2019 tax year.



No ROE required. You will have to confirm every 4 weeks that you are still not working, and keep in mind the payment will be taxable (so you have to put it on your tax return next year). But it's pretty easy to apply for, just answer questions and you'll be good. The $5K is the past year or 12 months. They are making it super simple to apply for though.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> No ROE required. You will have to confirm every 4 weeks that you are still not working, and keep in mind the payment will be taxable (so you have to put it on your tax return next year). But it's pretty easy to apply for, just answer questions and you'll be good. The $5K is the past year or 12 months. They are making it super simple to apply for though.



Since it sounds like you're knowledgeable about the new program, can I ask if you know whether student status affects eligibility? Like, if someone met the 5,000 minimum, does it matter if they’re currently enrolled in post secondary?


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> Since it sounds like you're knowledgeable about the new program, can I ask if you know whether student status affects eligibility? Like, if someone met the 5,000 minimum, does it matter if they’re currently enrolled in post secondary?



I can give you more details once I get on my work computer, but basically you have to be 15 or older, have earned $5k in the past year and be getting no income (so not working or already collecting EI). Being a student won't matter. I can confirm once I "get to work" but that's what i remember.


----------



## CanadianKrista

OMG, I had the share!  We're going to be using another airmiles partner soon!  We're getting a puppy!  We were on the waiting list for a cavapoo (cavalier X poodle) for next year, but our breeder just had pups and a lot of people didn't want to commit right now, so we moved way up the list!  Time to check out the Global Pet Foods in our area!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

hdrolfe said:


> I can give you more details once I get on my work computer, but basically you have to be 15 or older, have earned $5k in the past year and be getting no income (so not working or already collecting EI). Being a student won't matter. I can confirm once I "get to work" but that's what i remember.


Yes, as long as you're no longer earning an income because of COVID-19 you would qualify.  So a student that was working throughout the school year that lost their job would qualify.  But...a student that wasn't working and was hoping to be working come May or June, from my understanding, does not qualify.  (we'll see if that changes).


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes, as long as you're no longer earning an income because of COVID-19 you would qualify.  So a student that was working throughout the school year that lost their job would qualify.  But...a student that wasn't working and was hoping to be working come May or June, from my understanding, does not qualify.  (we'll see if that changes).


That's my understanding as well.  My DD worked last summer and her income for 2019 was over the minimum but she went on an LOA at the end of September. She would have gone back in May if she hadn't found a better job.   We are just hoping that they will be a little more generous with OSAP to help a little for the fall semester.  The way things changed last year her grant went from 3500 down to 900....a small part of that was that she lived at home instead of on campus.  That assumes there is a fall semester....gosh don't even want t think about that, her courses couldn't happen online.


----------



## hdrolfe

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes, as long as you're no longer earning an income because of COVID-19 you would qualify.  So a student that was working throughout the school year that lost their job would qualify.  But...a student that wasn't working and was hoping to be working come May or June, from my understanding, does not qualify.  (we'll see if that changes).



Yes, they had to have stopped working due to COVID for minimum 14 days in the period (basically from March 15 to April 11 is the first block). So examples are sick, Quarantined or looking after someone who is sick, no child care so have to stay home with kids, employer asked them to not come in to work (technically still employed but not receiving pay). They can't be receiving employment, self-employment, EI or a provincial plan related to mat/pat leave. 

I don't have all the Q&A's yet, boss was supposed to send them but we've been a bit busy getting things set up for this so I guess he forgot. 

Applications will be accepted through phone lines or My Account, 21 hours a day, so I'd suggest calling in an off time if you can (they do maintenance nightly from 3 AM to 6 AM EST). For the phones you need your SIN, Year of Birth, if you are getting a cheque (over DD) you need your postal code, the period you are applying for, and verify you are eligible. That's it. 

I suspect there would be come verification activities later to ensure people aren't cheating the system. This is for people who need it after all. Any other questions let me know


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Yes, they had to have stopped working due to COVID for minimum 14 days in the period (basically from March 15 to April 11 is the first block). So examples are sick, Quarantined or looking after someone who is sick, no child care so have to stay home with kids, employer asked them to not come in to work (technically still employed but not receiving pay). They can't be receiving employment, self-employment, EI or a provincial plan related to mat/pat leave.
> 
> I don't have all the Q&A's yet, boss was supposed to send them but we've been a bit busy getting things set up for this so I guess he forgot.
> 
> Applications will be accepted through phone lines or My Account, 21 hours a day, so I'd suggest calling in an off time if you can (they do maintenance nightly from 3 AM to 6 AM EST). For the phones you need your SIN, Year of Birth, if you are getting a cheque (over DD) you need your postal code, the period you are applying for, and verify you are eligible. That's it.
> 
> I suspect there would be come verification activities later to ensure people aren't cheating the system. This is for people who need it after all. Any other questions let me know



Thank you so much, and thanks to everyone else too! These things end up feeling so complicated...I hope that’s because they just are, and not because my life specifically is so messy! haha. 

I’m currently working. My work is contracted, always for set periods of time. My current contract is up soon. I didn’t have another one lined up yet, but between having to stay home with the kiddo and changes to my industry because of COVID-19, another contract is not an option right now. 

I think I’ll end up applying once I’m 14 days past my contract ending and see what happens...thanks again for the help


----------



## bgula

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes, as long as you're no longer earning an income because of COVID-19 you would qualify.  So a student that was working throughout the school year that lost their job would qualify.  But...a student that wasn't working and was hoping to be working come May or June, from my understanding, does not qualify.  (we'll see if that changes).



Yes, that's my son's predicament right now.  He had a job lined up to start in May, but can't now because of COVID-19.  I hope they allow this option, but I can understand as well if they don't.


----------



## ottawamom

Great information, thanks @hdrolfe


----------



## bababear_50

Shell update



[TD]​​
OR SHELL GO+ MEMBERS​









[TD]





[/TD]​

[/TD]




Hello Melanie,

As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.

We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to *100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.

Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*​




​




We understand that you may wish to limit interactions at this time and practice safe social distancing. With Shell, you can do so by downloading the Shell app, linking your AIR MILES Card, and paying with Shell EasyPay™. You may also choose to prepay at the pump or use the pay-through window at those locations that have this service.

We want to reassure you that we are committed to remaining open in order to continue meeting your needs, and will monitor the situation closely to keep you up to date on how we are supporting you during this time.

Thank you, and we look forward to seeing you again.

Hugs Mel​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Shell update


thank Mel!!!  That will be a few miles.  With myself and dh both lucky enough to be still working, we will need to fill up at least once each this month.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Shell update
> 
> 
> 
> [TD]​​
> OR SHELL GO+ MEMBERS​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/TD]​
> 
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Melanie,
> 
> As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.
> 
> We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to *100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.
> 
> Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that you may wish to limit interactions at this time and practice safe social distancing. With Shell, you can do so by downloading the Shell app, linking your AIR MILES Card, and paying with Shell EasyPay™. You may also choose to prepay at the pump or use the pay-through window at those locations that have this service.
> 
> We want to reassure you that we are committed to remaining open in order to continue meeting your needs, and will monitor the situation closely to keep you up to date on how we are supporting you during this time.
> 
> Thank you, and we look forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Hugs Mel​



an air miles offer i could maybe use! wow!

we’re not driving much at all right now. i’ve taken the kid out just to drive around a couple times. might not be the best use of resources, but with the cold it’s the only way he sees outside! but i should still be able to fill up sometime this month, for a few miles anyways.


----------



## bababear_50

Gas and the use of it

So I have a son that lives 10 minutes away,,,
he is alone and I worry about him.
I have set up a *Go Parking Lot date* with him,,he walks to the parking lot with his coffee and folding chair,,I arrive with my homemade coffee and roll down the window and we socially distance share some time together....(I stay in the car).
I am super careful driving as I'd hate to have an accident and pull much needed front line workers/ambulance/fire/police from their important work.
I only do this once a week and feel it's necessary for both our emotional health.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> No ROE required. You will have to confirm every 4 weeks that you are still not working, and keep in mind the payment will be taxable (so you have to put it on your tax return next year). But it's pretty easy to apply for, just answer questions and you'll be good. The $5K is the past year or 12 months. They are making it super simple to apply for though.



Thanks!  I'll go ahead with the application next week then.  I re-read the letter mailed to me from the Municipality and it turns out they will be sending a ROE (electronically) to Service Canada on my (our) behalf on April 15.  My final pay (still to arrive) stops as of/includes April 5th.  None after the 5th.




bababear_50 said:


> Gas and the use of it
> 
> So I have a son that lives 10 minutes away,,,
> he is alone and I worry about him.
> I have set up a *Go Parking Lot date* with him,,he walks to the parking lot with his coffee and folding chair,,I arrive with my homemade coffee and roll down the window and we socially distance share some time together....(I stay in the car).
> I am super careful driving as I'd hate to have an accident and pull much needed front line workers/ambulance/fire/police from their important work.
> I only do this once a week and feel it's necessary for both our emotional health.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That is a great idea.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I think that going for a short drive is a great idea right now only if you are certain your car is on good condition. But tour your city via a drive: dont park, try not to get gas unless you have to, dont get out of your car, dont meetup with people outside your bubble, etc. Just enjoy the view and the skyline.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've updated the title of this thread to the page where Mel provided links to the flyers for this week but haven't corrected the links. I think most of us are just shopping for what we truly need and if that happens to earn us some miles that a real bonus. *

*I want to let you all know how much it has meant to me to see the notifications  pop up letting me know that you are all supporting me. I'm never quiet about the fact that I have a mental illness, heck, it's in my signature but I also don't like to dwell on it because as i said, it's only a part of what makes me, ME. I'm blessed to be part of this supportive community and knowing that you all read what i had to say and you didn't shy away from letting me KNOW you heard me, warms my heart.*

*
THANKS for caring *​


----------



## marcyleecorgan

You are never alone  we all have our struggles


----------



## bababear_50

*Airmiles New Email
Use Cash Miles towards Uber Eats and DoorDash*
Got Cash Miles? You can continue to use your Cash Miles towards gas, groceries, home office needs and more. Plus, you can now use your Cash Miles online to get eVouchers for Uber Eats and DoorDash restaurant delivery.

UBER EATS:
*Overview*
Use a Gift Card to add value to your Uber Eats account – to treat yourself or share it with the people you care about.

The Uber Eats app is the easy and reliable way to get the food you want, delivered fast and fresh. Tap the app and pick from hundreds of full menus from local restaurants and have your order delivered to you at Uber speed. Plus, payment is automatic – no cash, no card, no hassle


Order from hundreds of local restaurants
Choose from full menus
Track delivery
Cashless payment
190 airmiles= $20.00 Uber Eats voucher

*How to use*

Go to the profile icon in your Uber Eats app
Tap Promotions
Enter your Gift Code

DOOR DASH:
*Overview*
Give the gift of food delivery with a DoorDash Gift Card. The DoorDash App connects people with the food they love from more than 310,000 local and national restaurants in 4,000 cities across Canada and the US. Gift food delivery for easier evenings, happier days, and more time to enjoy the people and things you love.


A huge selection of cuisines & restaurants
Easy ordering & real-time tracking
Customize your orders
Pickup & group order options

*How to use*

Create an account or sign in to the DoorDash App or on DoorDash.com
Navigate to Account > Credits and Gift Cards
Enter your gift card PIN



Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*More merchandise Rewards that you can enjoy from the comfort of home*
We're also expanding our merchandise catalogue with large and small AIR MILES Rewards to help you optimize your home office, pursue your culinary aspirations and make the most of your gaming time. Also, starting the week of April 6, you can use Dream Miles to get a pack of 5 digital movie rentals from the Cineplex Store.


*Shop and get Miles from home*
Pick up essentials online such as personal care products, home office supplies and more at Staples, Hudson's Bay, Well.ca, Indigo and 200+ stores through airmiles shop.ca.

*Find Partner updates all in one place*
We've created a resource where you'll find links to Partner News Rewarding. We're working closely with our Partners to ensure that you can continue to get AIR MILES Reward Miles on essential items both in-store and online.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

When you spread good Karma,,Good Karma comes back to you!






Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

EDIT: It's ok I found the info
https://corporate.sobeys.com/coronavirus/
Is Sobeys offering (advertising) first hour for seniors?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

A co worker just sent this to me,,
Mickey & I are missing you!!

I thought I'd share






Hugs Mel


----------



## Cinderella6174

Hi everyone 
Did someone post that AM had started offering a reward for the Cineplex Store? I was looking at the website and couldn't find it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bababear_50

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Did someone post that AM had started offering a reward for the Cineplex Store? I was looking at the website and couldn't find it. Any help would be appreciated!



Hi
that was me,,this was sent via email
**Also, starting the week of April 6, you can use Dream Miles to get a pack of 5 digital movie rentals from the Cineplex Store.**
It will probably be listed next week under Dream Miles,,today is only April 5th.


Regards
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Cinderella6174 said:


> Hi everyone
> Did someone post that AM had started offering a reward for the Cineplex Store? I was looking at the website and couldn't find it. Any help would be appreciated!



It doesn't start until tomorrow though.  so you won't see it until then.


----------



## bababear_50

You know when you see that one thing that is for yourself and you think OH I will get it later,,,,,NO buy what you need now.
I sincerely wish I had bought that GIANT container of Glaxal Base Cream,,,my hands are freaking out over the constant washing disinfecting,,Ahhh live and learn.
Off to see if Well.ca has it.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hi everyone.  I have an Air Miles question.  My kids have pooled together their gift cards and want to place a Chapters order.  I want to go through AirMilesShops of course.  

The order comes to $99.50!    How do I locate low cost items to tip it to or just over $100?


----------



## bababear_50

Gift bag?? Cupcake one is $2.00
https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/paper/search/?keywords=reusableshopping bag
This one is $2.50

shopping list pad
$2.00

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...goliaQueryId=8894a7e584892d5cf2d6c45ac62c9813

Now I am shopping for myself again..........but it is only $5.00

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...goliaQueryId=c76deda46e1df1031494d84095ffb74elol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Hi everyone.  I have an Air Miles question.  My kids have pooled together their gift cards and want to place a Chapters order.  I want to go through AirMilesShops of course.
> 
> The order comes to $99.50!    How do I locate low cost items to tip it to or just over $100?


*Go to the clearance section and filter it to show only in stock items and then have it display price: low-high

Don't forget you get miles for buying a gift card from Indigo so buy that first and then use it to place your order, POOF, you've doubled your miles!!!


*****ETA, it's double the miles thru Indigo right now so if you spend $100 you'll get*

*5 miles for base*
*an extra 5 miles for the double*
* the same for the actual order*
*PLUS the 50 miles for spending $100 if you haven't done that promo yet *
*Snag a total of 70 miles*
*Not a **terrific** return but if you're like me -- my account looks pretty sad right now!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Gift bag?? Cupcake one is $2.00
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/paper/search/?keywords=reusableshopping bag
> This one is $2.50
> View attachment 485884
> shopping list pad
> $2.00
> 
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...goliaQueryId=8894a7e584892d5cf2d6c45ac62c9813
> 
> Now I am shopping for myself again..........but it is only $5.00
> 
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...goliaQueryId=c76deda46e1df1031494d84095ffb74elol
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I love the notepad!  Unfortunately it's out of stock.  Darn.



Donald - my hero said:


> *Go to the clearance section and filter it to show only in stock items and then have it display price: low-high
> 
> Don't forget you get miles for buying a gift card from Indigo so buy that first and then use it to place your order, POOF, you've doubled your miles!!!*



I will try that.  Thanks for the reminder about the gift card purchase!  I always forget.  The kids have three $25 gift cards so I would need another $25.  I'll do that first.

Now while I was browsing a thought popped into my head.  According to the website I can purchase a gift card and add as little as $2 to it.  If I add that to my $99.50 order so the order becomes $101.50, would that count as my $100+ purchase for the 50 bonus Air Miles?  Then I can use the $2 gift card another time.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I love the notepad!  Unfortunately it's out of stock.  Darn.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that.  Thanks for the reminder about the gift card purchase!  I always forget.  The kids have three $25 gift cards so I would need another $25.  I'll do that first.
> 
> Now while I was browsing a thought popped into my head.  According to the website I can purchase a gift card and add as little as $2 to it.  If I add that to my $99.50 order so the order becomes $101.50, would that count as my $100+ purchase for the 50 bonus Air Miles?  Then I can use the $2 gift card another time.


*Yup! Just need to get one of your orders to $100 before tax*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Awesome!  Thanks!

This will be my third $100 order strangely enough.  I never thought I would do one, let alone hit three.  One on my card, one on my husband's, and now one on my daughter's.


----------



## Cinderella6174

hdrolfe said:


> It doesn't start until tomorrow though.  so you won't see it until then.


Thank you!


----------



## Cinderella6174

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> that was me,,this was sent via email
> **Also, starting the week of April 6, you can use Dream Miles to get a pack of 5 digital movie rentals from the Cineplex Store.**
> It will probably be listed next week under Dream Miles,,today is only April 5th.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Mel


I'm just too impatient! Thank you!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh my gosh, what a pain this Chapters order is!  I logged in thru AMS and ordered a $25 gift card.  Received it and then logged in again to place the $100+ order.

I got to checkout where I was able to successfully apply the e-card of $25 and plastic card of $25.  Then I had two $25 HAPPY cards.  Turns out these can't be entered as a gift card.  You have to enter them as a CC.  Chapters only seems to want to let me apply one CC.  Arghh..

So I ended up logging in thru AMS again (twice in fact) and placing two separate orders for a $25 Chapters card, paid using them HAPPY cards.

Now I'm waiting for the two Chapters e-cards to arrive so I can finish this blasted order.  (sigh)  LOL


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh my gosh, what a pain this Chapters order is!  I logged in thru AMS and ordered a $25 gift card.  Received it and then logged in again to place the $100+ order.
> 
> I got to checkout where I was able to successfully apply the e-card of $25 and plastic card of $25.  Then I had two $25 HAPPY cards.  Turns out these can't be entered as a gift card.  You have to enter them as a CC.  Chapters only seems to want to let me apply one CC.  Arghh..
> 
> So I ended up logging in thru AMS again (twice in fact) and placing two separate orders for a $25 Chapters card, paid using them HAPPY cards.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the two Chapters e-cards to arrive so I can finish this blasted order.  (sigh)  LOL


I find I always have to explain how to use the Happy Cards when I use them in stores or at a restaurant.  They can't understand that they are considered a credit card and not a gift card.  They need to train staff better on them.  You can't exactly blame the sales person when they aren't given training on them.  The company who sells them should maybe make some changes so they can be a gift card.  
Sorry it didn't work out well.  So much wasted time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh I know.  I'm not upset.  Frustrated maybe, but not upset.  If I had looked at the cards first I would have known to order more Chapters e-cards before trying to place my order.

I'm still waiting for the e-cards to arrive in my inbox.  The order is still up, uncompleted.  I just hope it does not time out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh I know.  I'm not upset.  Frustrated maybe, but not upset.  If I had looked at the cards first I would have known to order more Chapters e-cards before trying to place my order.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the e-cards to arrive in my inbox.  The order is still up, uncompleted.  I just hope it does not time out.


*the last time I was trying to get indigo gift cards for a promo,  think it was black Friday,  it took more than 24 hours for the dang things to actually show up.  I ended up ordering the stuff,  paying with my credit card and then when the gift cards finally arrived their billing department helped me use those to pay my credit card back.  Big hassle! But it was one of my. StB coupons and all in gave me over 1000 miles when you take into account the final big bonus that represented. 

the gift cards will show up,  just give it time. *


----------



## Disney Addicted

To be honest I expected the cards to show up by now!  The first $25 one only took an hour.  I can't wait any longer.  We have to get up early.  My husband is off to work and I'm going to see how the CRA site is with trying to register for the CERB.  I'm hoping it's open after midnight and my being online at 5 AM will be easier than around 8 or later.

Ah well.  I'll try again tomorrow.  I hope I don't run into problems with the other two cards I already applied as the order was not actually completed.  I just shut down Firefox.


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> To be honest I expected the cards to show up by now!  The first $25 one only took an hour.  I can't wait any longer.  We have to get up early.  My husband is off to work and I'm going to see how the CRA site is with trying to register for the CERB.  I'm hoping it's open after midnight and my being online at 5 AM will be easier than around 8 or later.
> 
> Ah well.  I'll try again tomorrow.  I hope I don't run into problems with the other two cards I already applied as the order was not actually completed.  I just shut down Firefox.



CERB will be 6 AM. Or at least it's supposed to be. My Account and the IVR normally have down time for service between 3 and 6 AM. It may be ready sooner but I wouldn't count on it (EST).


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *the last time I was trying to get indigo gift cards for a promo,  think it was black Friday,  it took more than 24 hours for the dang things to actually show up.  I ended up ordering the stuff,  paying with my credit card and then when the gift cards finally arrived their billing department helped me use those to pay my credit card back.  Big hassle! But it was one of my. StB coupons and all in gave me over 1000 miles when you take into account the final big bonus that represented.
> 
> the gift cards will show up,  just give it time. *



I checked my e-mail about 20 minutes ago (before 6 AM) and only one of the other two gift cards has shown up!  Wow.  Waiting this long (let alone 24 hours) is crazy.



hdrolfe said:


> CERB will be 6 AM. Or at least it's supposed to be. My Account and the IVR normally have down time for service between 3 and 6 AM. It may be ready sooner but I wouldn't count on it (EST).



Ironically I was sitting and ready to login at 5:59 AM.  LOL  The timing worked out.  I just could not wake up.  As it turns out, I cannot apply yet.  The only period available to select is March 15-April 11.  Today is the beginning of my DEL so I do not have the required 14 days of no income as of yet.

At least I was able to wake up quickly enough to get my husband to sign his income tax forms before he left for work.  I need to e-mail these back to the accountant.

Well, it's 6:11 AM and I'm wide awake... what's a girl gonna do but go scrapbook some more then.  Especially while there is still peace and quiet in the house!


----------



## osully

We applied for my husbands CERB this morning shortly after 6am. No issues. No slow website. His bday is January and they are asking people to only apply on certain days of the week if their birthday is during certain months... I have no idea if it’s enforcing that. But it went extremely smoothly for us. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## hdrolfe

osully said:


> We applied for my husbands CERB this morning shortly after 6am. No issues. No slow website. His bday is January and they are asking people to only apply on certain days of the week if their birthday is during certain months... I have no idea if it’s enforcing that. But it went extremely smoothly for us. Good luck to everyone else!



Technically they can't really enforce it but if everyone was to apply today it would likely crash the system... I'm glad it worked for you this morning! I think it's only the first week they asked for people to apply by birth month, they are expecting a lot of applications.


----------



## Disney Addicted

All the Chapters gift e-cards I was expecting finally showed up and I was able to place my order successfully a few minutes ago.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## bababear_50

Time to start budgeting those groceries and looking for good buys and creative meals.
My shop for son yesterday was an eye opener as some prices were way up there.

Now back to my relaxation music


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Time to start budgeting those groceries and looking for good buys and creative meals.
> My shop for son yesterday was an eye opener as some prices were way up there.
> 
> Now back to my relaxation music


Thanks for sharing the calming music!
I need my inner peace to deal with distance teaching.


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish there was a basketball net on airmiles, the city just show down all services until June 30 (no swimming, no parks, no sports). I guess this also means the first week of "summer vacation" camps won't be happening since they were June 29 to July 3 I think? Ok... need a net for the kiddo so he can practice his skills. Maybe that $200 from the province for school supplies... I'll call it gym class. Though that was going to go towards the increase in grocery costs. I think staying home so long is costing me more money... or I'm eating a lot more snacks!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Made the trip to the grocery stores today and I'm really pleased with my success! After wasting an hour trying to deal with the fact that Dr. Tam is now suggesting we wear masks to while in places we can't maintain proper social distancing (like a grocery store) before i gave up in frustration, said a few choice words and just headed out *

*First stop Metro. I just about lost my cool when i got the front of the line and was told "no reusable bags please" FINE, I'll take them back to the car and then go to the back of the line, again. Got back and everyone waved me to the front of the line <phew> I really like the process at our store, not letting many people in at once, asked a bunch of questions before you can even get handed a cart, listen to a little speech about social distancing, staying behind lines on the floors and insisting you use sanitizer before entering the store. I was able to get every, single, thing i had on my list, and it was relatively painless. No stupid limits on things like our Zehrs has so i was able to actually get, what should be, 2 weeks of food -- they had plenty of my milk (4 bags, score!), cheese, butter, eggs, taters and everything else on my list. I even snagged some bathroom cleaner with bleach that I had run out of (not COVID-19 related, just what i like to use!) and they had ground beef. Only frustration was seeing all the other people with their shopping bags -- ever try to put bags of milk in Metro's bags?!?!?!

Next stop was No Frills and that was also a great success! 10 cans of tuna and 6 bags of frozen blueberries.

I have no idea how many miles i got, i think it was around 25 and i spent close to $130 <sigh> Got some points for my blueberries as well. Hopefully I won't need to go out for a couple of weeks now. I will need to get some beef on Thursday but thinking I'll go to a small local store downtown for that.*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Our family did something new and out of the ordinary for grocery shopping: we ordered online from Wholesale Club and picked it up curbside.  Since they sell bulk and foodservice sizes, I don't think we will need to buy groceries for at least a month.  No PC points but collecting rewards for anything is pretty much on hold.


----------



## Spotthecat

marcyleecorgan said:


> Our family did something new and out of the ordinary for grocery shopping: we ordered online from Wholesale Club and picked it up curbside.  Since they sell bulk and foodservice sizes, I don't think we will need to buy groceries for at least a month.  No PC points but collecting rewards for anything is pretty much on hold.


Did you need an account?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just signed in to my local Wholesale Club with my PC Optimum account.


----------



## Debbie

The Wholesale Club is something totally new to me, even though it is actually the closest store to me. It's a PC store? [Looks like Real Canadian?] Do you get the PC points here? Best things to buy for value? And is everything bulk?


----------



## hdrolfe

Rexall has a two day (Wed/Thu) coupon for spend $50 get 100 AM 

http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2020/Apr9/RX_Email_Wednesday_April-8-9-AMCoupon.pdf
In case anyone is headed there for anything.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

If you pay for the membership, then apparently you earn PC points. But you do not require one to shop there.
It's a Loblaws store so think of those store brands.


----------



## ElCray

We're not Air Miles hunting now, but I thought last night since my husband was headed to Metro, he could add a few gift cards to his order to make it over the $500 threshold for the BMO credit card offer since we signed up for that. They said they are not selling giftcards now and refused to sell him any. I was curious, and called another Metro, and they are selling them at that store. Just a heads up that you might want to call ahead in case that is part of your strategy!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just called to fill up my tank for our home oil.  The rate is 66 cent per litre right now with the company we use.  That should be around $400, so another 40 of miles on my mastercard.  It's not much, but I'll take it right now.


----------



## ottawamom

@ElCray what BMO offer? The one they put out in advance of Mega Miles has been pulled back as Mega Miles wasn't going to happen. There was some discussion about it mid March. I don't want to miss out on an offer nor do I want you to be surprised if it was the Mega Miles offer.


----------



## kitntrip

Indirectly related to AM, but i have a chance to earn some! I need to look at a new washer. I currently have a whirlpool front loader and am thinking of going back to a top loader but it's been 10 years, so maybe the front loaders are better now? Any recommendations?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Indirectly related to AM, but i have a chance to earn some! I need to look at a new washer. I currently have a whirlpool front loader and am thinking of going back to a top loader but it's been 10 years, so maybe the front loaders are better now? Any recommendations?


*No recommendation on the actual machine BUT our experience with Lowes was exceptional when i needed to order Owen, my fancy new oven, last year. Delivery was free & they took the dead one away because they regularly have promos for that, I earned a ton of miles AND when the price dropped 2 weeks later they refunded the difference.
*


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> Indirectly related to AM, but i have a chance to earn some! I need to look at a new washer. I currently have a whirlpool front loader and am thinking of going back to a top loader but it's been 10 years, so maybe the front loaders are better now? Any recommendations?



Thanks for asking this. I think we’re going to have to replace our machines soon too...the washing machine has problems draining every half a dozen loads or so, and although it works fine if I reset it, the problem isn’t going away. 

The coolest I’ve found so far is a front loader with a sidekick machine (I think it’s samsung). I could see using the smaller washer fairly regularly, which would cut down on our utilities. But the machine itself is pricier, plus two washers = twice the risk of something breaking...


----------



## dancin Disney style

kitntrip said:


> Indirectly related to AM, but i have a chance to earn some! I need to look at a new washer. I currently have a whirlpool front loader and am thinking of going back to a top loader but it's been 10 years, so maybe the front loaders are better now? Any recommendations?





Donald - my hero said:


> *No recommendation on the actual machine BUT our experience with Lowes was exceptional when i needed to order Owen, my fancy new oven, last year. Delivery was free & they took the dead one away because they regularly have promos for that, I earned a ton of miles AND when the price dropped 2 weeks later they refunded the difference.*


I also recommend Lowes.  The staff are great.  They know the merch very well and provide excellent customer service.  I've bought several large appliances there over the last 5 years. Only had one problem which they took care of.....it took some time but they stayed on it and kept me informed along the way.  The latest purchase was in December....new washer and dryer.  I went in to look and compare after doing basically no research.  The associate quickly and easily educated me on the machines that interested me and made me decision very easy.  I got free delivery, free old machine removal, an on the spot government rebate and bought an extended warranty (which I never do).  The cost of the ext warranty was about the same as one service call and the associate wrote down a lot of info for me.....including telling me when to call before the end of the warranty to get a the machines tuned up/serviced which would be covered under the plan.

As to front loaders......I have yet to hear much about them that is good.  I bought an LG large capacity top loader and love it. We are still trying to figure out all the things that it does.  I have yet to figure out how to fill the tub and let something soak.  When the cycle is complete it plays a tune that sounds like the ice cream truck.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just to add....I paid $1400 all in and earned around 700 miles.  They delivered them 3 days after I made the purchase.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> As to front loaders......I have yet to hear much about them that is good.  I bought an LG large capacity top loader and love it. We are still trying to figure out all the things that it does.  I have yet to figure out how to fill the tub and let something soak.  When the cycle is complete it plays a tune that sounds like the ice cream truck.



*I have a REALLY old machine and I just turn it off OR flip open the lid since it won't run when it's open. Is that an option for you?

Owen sings to me when he's hot and chirps if i leave the door open when he's baking sumthin and when hubby bumps up against the knobs that turn on the elements it dings (and every time he jumps!)*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have a REALLY old machine and I just turn it off OR flip open the lid since it won't run when it's open. Is that an option for you?
> 
> Owen sings to me when he's hot and chirps if i leave the door open when he's baking sumthin and when hubby bumps up against the knobs that turn on the elements it dings (and every time he jumps!)*


No...that's what I could do with my old machine.  The new one is all electronic.  You have to close the lid to even turn it on.  Once you turn it on and set it the lid locks.  You can wait until after it weighs the load (which is how it sets the water level) to unlock the door to add something but then it locks when you close it again.  What I need to do is check YouTube...the book that came with it doesn't tell you much.

ETA....I discovered that if you just leave the lid open when it unlocks to add items, after about 15 minutes all the water will drain out.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> @ElCray what BMO offer? The one they put out in advance of Mega Miles has been pulled back as Mega Miles wasn't going to happen. There was some discussion about it mid March. I don't want to miss out on an offer nor do I want you to be surprised if it was the Mega Miles offer.


Oh, I thought I saw that people had contacted BMO, which said they would still honour the offer for those who had registered for it...

Edit: I went back and saw the posts were deleted. Thanks for flagging! I had missed that they were deleted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Those were mine. Yes, I had it confirmed by two live chat reps it was cancelled, and I facebook msg’d BMO.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Now back to my relaxation music



I'm loving this music.  The kids are still upstairs so it's peaceful on the main floor right now.



ElCray said:


> We're not Air Miles hunting now, but I thought last night since my husband was headed to Metro, he could add a few gift cards to his order to make it over the $500 threshold for the BMO credit card offer since we signed up for that. They said they are not selling giftcards now and refused to sell him any. I was curious, and called another Metro, and they are selling them at that store. Just a heads up that you might want to call ahead in case that is part of your strategy!



That was weird.  I wonder why the one location refused to sell him any gift cards.


----------



## Disney Addicted

This came across on my Facebook newsfeed and made me think of you Jacqueline!  I do not know if this is a legit company or how good the quilts are, but they sure do look great!



Here's more disney ones:  https://www.gearbubble.com/gbstore/...MVRbCFiEG1VFAtRcSZL_h1abzQ4pYITyMpXx_B1mRBJSc


----------



## bababear_50

So in my line of work the kids often use these......I found an extra one at home and as I navigate online learning it is a blessing


----------



## bababear_50

So...how fast can you buy 2 Hydrasense Allergy nasal washes and 3 pounds of chocolate,,,,?
In Rexall at 8am,,,out at 8:10.
I didn't use a cart...used my own reusable bag to collect and then scanned each item from the other side of plexiglass,,then contactless tap of credit card,,,,,,,and out of there......
The sad thing is I can't eat chocolate right now ,,,but at least my sons will enjoy their Easter treats.
All packages cleaned and drying.
Have a good day

PS
If anyone is looking for this week's grocery flyer info it is here
https://www.reebee.com/flyers**Sobeys does have buy two Kinder Easter treats (10.99 each) or 2 Ferrero Rocher chocolate bunny (9.99 each) get 30 bonus airmiles.(see page 10)

Rexall's upcoming flyer is here
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1355784
Please do not make a special visit just to get airmiles.


----------



## kitntrip

marchingstar said:


> Thanks for asking this. I think we’re going to have to replace our machines soon too...the washing machine has problems draining every half a dozen loads or so, and although it works fine if I reset it, the problem isn’t going away.
> 
> The coolest I’ve found so far is a front loader with a sidekick machine (I think it’s samsung). I could see using the smaller washer fairly regularly, which would cut down on our utilities. But the machine itself is pricier, plus two washers = twice the risk of something breaking...


Is your error an F-20? That happens with mine and I need to drain and rinse after that error because everything is soaked. I won't buy Samsung appliances, though I love Samsung phones. Too many horror stories from people i know who have bought them and regretted it.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> Is your error an F-20? That happens with mine and I need to drain and rinse after that error because everything is soaked. I won't buy Samsung appliances, though I love Samsung phones. Too many horror stories from people i know who have bought them and regretted it.



Mine says F9 E1, but it sounds basically the same. I don’t know if codes vary by brand. Ours is a Maytag. It just won’t drain. I’m nowhere near an appliance expert...google tells me that if it happens rarely it’s probably a pump, and if it happens regularly it’s probably the computer that regulates the pump. Does yours happen every load?

Thanks for the advice about samsung! I will definitely have to do a ton of research before buying.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I have had my grocery adventure for the week... was going to go to Food Basics and Metro but with the mega lines up I ended up only doing Metro, spent over $140 (double my normal budget) and earned 21 Airmiles. Any way. I got to the point I was just randomly grabbing things I saw in other people's carts because I thought we might need it. I did manage to get kiddo his Swiss Chalet ribs for Easter dinner, phew. And hopefully I have enough stuff to last a week, but I am doubtful... 15 bananas? 3 packs of pits but no hummus? Ugh… this is what happens when I can't use a flyer and list and go in prepared. Thank goodness I got cat food last weekend, and dog food is coming Saturday (he eats raw and they do local delivery, normally have to spend $100 but they changed it to $25 and I spent more than that any way, should last at least two weeks once I get it). Now I get to finish work, and maybe cry? or eat the Aero Dark Chocolate Cherry Truffle bar I bought...


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I know some of you have redeemed AM for Universal Studios in Orlando...today they announced they are closed until at least through May 31...my guess is that WDW will as well.


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I know some of you have redeemed AM for Universal Studios in Orlando...today they announced they are closed until at least through May 31...my guess is that WDW will as well.View attachment 486706


yes I replied like because I dont want anyone rushing back till this is over.
Hope Disney does this and maybe longer, end of June. 
I know it sucks for all that had trips, like us in March, but stay safe.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> yes I replied like because I dont want anyone rushing back till this is over.
> Hope Disney does this and maybe longer, end of June.
> I know it sucks for all that had trips, like us in March, but stay safe.



Watching CNN this afternoon and officials in California are predicting that they will not see any sporting events until "at least" Thanksgiving...I have a feeling we will not be back to "normal" until next summer...
Better to stay safe...Disney will be there when it is safe again...


----------



## damo

What's the latest scoop on Air Miles flights?  Website says you don't have to do anything.  Is that really true?  My flight would have been next week and it was with Air Canada to Georgia.


----------



## kitntrip

marchingstar said:


> Mine says F9 E1, but it sounds basically the same. I don’t know if codes vary by brand. Ours is a Maytag. It just won’t drain. I’m nowhere near an appliance expert...google tells me that if it happens rarely it’s probably a pump, and if it happens regularly it’s probably the computer that regulates the pump. Does yours happen every load?
> 
> Thanks for the advice about samsung! I will definitely have to do a ton of research before buying.



It goes in spurts, it's really odd. But right now, yes, it happens every load. It also doesn't beep when it errors so I don't realize it happened and it makes my laundry day longer lol.


----------



## ottawamom

When this all started I booked a RO for November 2020. I have finally accepted that I will be lucky if I get back there by November 2021.

Air Canada is allowing me to rebook flights up until end of April 2022, my park tickets, well we'll have to see what Disney will do with those. I don't mind having to pay more but I want to be able to make FP reservations otherwise the tickets are somewhat useless.


----------



## marchingstar

kitntrip said:


> It goes in spurts, it's really odd. But right now, yes, it happens every load. It also doesn't beep when it errors so I don't realize it happened and it makes my laundry day longer lol.



how frustrating!

we cloth diaper 90% of the time, so between regular washes and diapers, almost every day is laundry day...

and life without a machine would be impossible!


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> What's the latest scoop on Air Miles flights?  Website says you don't have to do anything.  Is that really true?  My flight would have been next week and it was with Air Canada to Georgia.



I called and asked for a call back (they said the wait would be 2 hours). I got a call back 15 min later. I was concerned because they cancelled the Orlando-Montreal leg of my flight but not the Montreal-Ottawa leg. Apparently this is not unusual and nothing to be worried about.

The CS rep I spoke with said there wasn't anything they could do with the flights until 48hrs before the original flight time. But at that 48hr mark I should call and they would process the necessary forms to get a flight credit from Air Canada. The flight credit is good for 2 years (AC says from date of cancellation, AM rep said from date of flight so who knows). She was able to confirm that she could see all the original flights I booked even though I couldn't see anything anymore under "My Travel".

I got an email today that made it sound like I wouldn't have to call to get the flight credit but I think I will call anyway, just to be sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## ottawamom

I just got an email from Sobeys about new suppliers. They are partnering with Girl Guides Canada to sell their cookies at some locations this Spring. For all those who were wondering where they were going to get their springtime fix of these we may be in luck. I hope they are donating all the proceeds to Girl Guides.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I called and asked for a call back (they said the wait would be 2 hours). I got a call back 15 min later. I was concerned because they cancelled the Orlando-Montreal leg of my flight but not the Montreal-Ottawa leg. Apparently this is not unusual and nothing to be worried about.
> 
> The CS rep I spoke with said there wasn't anything they could do with the flights until 48hrs before the original flight time. But at that 48hr mark I should call and they would process the necessary forms to get a flight credit from Air Canada. The flight credit is good for 2 years (AC says from date of cancellation, AM rep said from date of flight so who knows). She was able to confirm that she could see all the original flights I booked even though I couldn't see anything anymore under "My Travel".
> 
> I got an email today that made it sound like I wouldn't have to call to get the flight credit but I think I will call anyway, just to be sure. Hope this helps.



That's the same email I got.  I was hoping for a cancellation and return of my points.  That's what they are doing on Aeroplan.  My concern is that I'm not going to get value for my current ticket price since who knows what flights are going to be like at that point when we are willing to travel again.


----------



## ottawamom

Aeroplan doesn't require a flow of cash and it's all within the same organization. For us to get points back from AM it would mean that AC would have to return cash to AM and they aren't in a position to do so. I've just written the flights off. If I am able to use them within 2 years, great, if not then it's water under the bridge.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> I just got an email from Sobeys about new suppliers. They are partnering with Girl Guides Canada to sell their cookies at some locations this Spring. For all those who were wondering where they were going to get their springtime fix of these we may be in luck. I hope they are donating all the proceeds to Girl Guides.


Got this as part of a Girl Guides email yesterday:


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I lost 6 lbs being ill last week, please don't stock the vanilla cookies! lol


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> or eat the Aero Dark Chocolate Cherry Truffle bar I bought...



I bought that chocolate bar last Friday when I went out for groceries.  So good!


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> I bought that chocolate bar last Friday when I went out for groceries.  So good!


My poison is Aero mint.


----------



## bababear_50

Mmmmmmm.......


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Mmmmmmm.......


Oh yum.  I was supposed to get some  mint ones when I attended a cooking class but now it has been cancelled so I guess that I won't be getting  them.  I can take or leave the vanilla /chocolate ones.  I will look anyways when I shop at Sobeys next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

isabellea said:


> My poison is Aero mint.



THIS!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the Duck is ready to go shopping ....
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *the Duck is ready to go shopping ....
> View attachment 486954*


Now that is cool!


----------



## Cinderella6174

Cineplex has the digital vouchers available now if anyone is interested 
It's  495 AM for 5 digital PIN codes and you have until December to use them


----------



## bababear_50

*Cinderella6174*

Thanks for posting Hon!
I ordered a set and hopefully it arrives via email in time for me to send it to my granddaughter as a little Easter gift. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Happy Easter all. Thought I’d quickly check in . Love the mask Donald. Who would have thought a few months ago .. 
We are as good as can be, I’m still working taking college classes and dealing with the 4 kids and their challenges including a grade 12 who has to commit to college by end of the month whether he’s going to Toronto end of August and who knows what the world will be like or how education will restart then. He asked for a one year deferral and they said no. I’ve never seen him have anxiety before . I told him to stay home another year if that’s what he wants but it’s his dream acceptance. 
we have our Welcome home trip in August and I don’t want to cancel until airlines do..  though if it’s fastpass day and I select fastpasses can I still use the tickets if we don’t go in August later? I’m in the fence if we would go. It’s a ton of money to just throw away . We had discovery cove booked too.  Everything is just so unknown tho with everything and I’m a planner so it’s a tough time..
Hugs and love to all 
T


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hope everyone is able to enjoy the day in whatever form it takes during this unusual time. 

I'm in the midst of my next trial and while I was hoping it would be beef the dietitian nixed that idea because she thinks it will be too hard on my digestive system since I've not eaten anything that requires that much effort to be digested. Sooo this is a rather fitting suggestion on her part
*


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Easter,,,
Oh I am a Egg expert,,
fried
poached
scrambled
soft/hard boiled
sunny side up
over easy
coddled
pickled
pastry free quiches
fried
baked
breakfast burritos
omelette
French toast
Eggs Benedict
deviled
egg salad

Banana & Egg pancakes,,but I'm not sure you can have bananas yet.
maybe with blueberries?
https://hurrythefoodup.com/worlds-simplest-pancake-recipe/
Custard
https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/custard-pie-recipe

Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *hope everyone is able to enjoy the day in whatever form it takes during this unusual time.
> View attachment 487448
> I'm in the midst of my next trial and while I was hoping it would be beef the dietitian nixed that idea because she thinks it will be too hard on my digestive system since I've not eaten anything that requires that much effort to be digested. Sooo this is a rather fitting suggestion on her part
> View attachment 487447*



Happy Easter! I cannot help you with eggs since I only eat them in crêpes and in cakes! lol. Hopefully you can successfully add a new food to your diet.


----------



## bbangel

Has anyone sent back Universal tickets to Airmiles? Did you send them with tracking (go to the post office) or just mail them? Has anyone got their miles back for tickets yet?
We have decided not to do our August trip sadly and hope to get some of our miles back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Because i know there will be at least once i need to wear a mask and my Donald one will be waiting to get washed ... took some of my son's old curtains and re-purposed them 

Next I came across some fabric i had used for making a quilt for Birt when he was visiting last summer (remember Birt, my ice cream shopping buddy??) and made him one as well



And even though this is the entire shirt, have no fear I AM in fact wearing pants 
*


----------



## ElCray

bbangel said:


> Has anyone sent back Universal tickets to Airmiles? Did you send them with tracking (go to the post office) or just mail them? Has anyone got their miles back for tickets yet?
> We have decided not to do our August trip sadly and hope to get some of our miles back.


I sent mine back via Fedex because of their value. I went to our local hardware store that has a Fedex counter. Haven't gotten the miles back yet and they arrived at Air Miles on March 25th.


----------



## dancin Disney style

My Amex miles posted 2 days ago and I've made Onyx.  I'm happy but sad at the same time....I would have made Onyx a month ago if things had remained normal.   Last year I think it was June so I suppose I'm still ahead of the game.  Kind of interesting when you have nothing but time on your hands the things that you get thinking about.  I realized that I'm really missing the AM hunt.  I'm much more competitive than I thought and AM is a game for me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> My Amex miles posted 2 days ago and I've made Onyx. I'm happy but sad at the same time....I would have made Onyx a month ago if things had remained normal. Last year I think it was June so I suppose I'm still ahead of the game. Kind of interesting when you have nothing but time on your hands the things that you get thinking about. I realized that I'm really missing the AM hunt. I'm much more competitive than I thought and AM is a game for me.


Me too.  I actually went to Safeway last night to pick up a few fresh items.  I went into the bakery section, and seen that some apple puff pastry had 15 Am attached to them, so I picked those up.  The hubby was actually just saying last week how he was craving them.  I thought it was the perfect reason to put them into my basket.  I also scored some yeast for a co-worker who has been having trouble finding some. 

I'm hoping that I will be able to hit onyx this year.  I'm just over half way there.  I'm hoping that once all this craziness is over, I will be able to score some good AM deals.  We just collecting our miles, and being patient to see how all this plays out.  How soon they open the boarders, flight, hotel prices, how horrible our dollar is.  

Right now we are just grateful that we are both still working.  We spending virtually no money, so we will be saving those pennies, and might actually be able to even dream of a vacation once this is over and use them for a vacation, instead of having to worry about where our next paychecks are.  I'm trying VERY hard to not do online shopping for some items I need/want.  Once some of our businesses open I would rather support them, than some online retailer.  Hence why it's halfway through the month and I only have a 50.00 balance on my cc   Watch out for what happens when the restrictions are lifted!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm not even half way to Onyx this year, but the year is not half over! I am still hoping Mega Miles will come back when this is all over, and STB eventually too. Those should help put me at the target. I do try and go to Metro and Sobeys for my weekly shopping, I get about 25 or so a week lol. Nothing like I'm used to  But every little bit helps.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my account and my BMO Bonus Boom miles posted officially from BMO.  I had already chased these down on March 31. Looks like I get a sweet little bonus bonus LOL


----------



## bababear_50

I got my Bonus Boom miles today too!

Well in terms of airmiles,,,,,my son decided he wanted groceries from Walmart. I guess the home delivery and time slot appealed to him so no airmiles for groceries.

Amazon is out for airmiles.

I filled up at Shell last March and I'm still at 7/8 of a tank full. So no airmiles here.

I did pick up 200 Airmiles from Rexall a few weeks ago but they are soon to be leaving Airmiles.

I did get one $117.00 shop at Staples and got 55 Airmiles

I might have to switch out my credit cards and start using BMO to earn a few miles.
Although I really have nothing that needs to be bought right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Another two day 100 AM when you spend $50 at Rexall
http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2020/Apr15/RX_Email_Wednesday_April-15-AMCoupon.pdf 

Wed & Thur.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Another two day 100 AM when you spend $50 at Rexall
> http://images.rexall.ca/newsletter/2020/Apr15/RX_Email_Wednesday_April-15-AMCoupon.pdf
> 
> Wed & Thur.


Thursday is Beauty Thursday. Does it mean I can double dip?


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> Thursday is Beauty Thursday. Does it mean I can double dip?



I would think so, one is an in-store offer and one is a coupon to scan.  Should work!


----------



## bababear_50

weekly flyers

Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1356085?page=8
Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1356081
Sobeys Urban fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1356087
Metro Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1356277
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The flyers were a let down. I want to get excited about grocery shopping again. Give me some decent AM deals please.


----------



## hdrolfe

So I need an eye cream of some sort, when I tried on my mask and took a selfie, wow do my eyes look tired! And "old". Since Rexall has their beauty even tomorrow, and there is a 100 AM coupon as well, thinking I may go get one (and some M&M lasagna they have on sale as well). I know, not really the time to think about my looks I guess. Any way, suggestions? For something I can get at Rexall? There are so many different ones and I have no idea, also don't want to stand in front them for an hour trying to choose lol. I see they have some Olay and L'oreal stuff on sale, I assume one of those might be good? More sleep would probably help too  but that may not happen as easily.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> So I need an eye cream of some sort, when I tried on my mask and took a selfie, wow do my eyes look tired! And "old". Since Rexall has their beauty even tomorrow, and there is a 100 AM coupon as well, thinking I may go get one (and some M&M lasagna they have on sale as well). I know, not really the time to think about my looks I guess. Any way, suggestions? For something I can get at Rexall? There are so many different ones and I have no idea, also don't want to stand in front them for an hour trying to choose lol. I see they have some Olay and L'oreal stuff on sale, I assume one of those might be good? More sleep would probably help too  but that may not happen as easily.


I use the Olay Total Effects night cream. I like it, and have used it for years. I don't use a specific eye cream, though, so I can't help you with that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> I use the Olay Total Effects night cream. I like it, and have used it for years. I don't use a specific eye cream, though, so I can't help you with that.



Thanks, can you use it around your eyes? I never really use much, I always wonder if I can just use a "regular" cream around my eyes or what the difference is, those little eye creams seem really expensive for how much you get. But I assumed they were special somehow.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> So I need an eye cream of some sort, when I tried on my mask and took a selfie, wow do my eyes look tired! And "old". Since Rexall has their beauty even tomorrow, and there is a 100 AM coupon as well,


I recently started using the Olay eye cream with retinol.  I do like it.  I was using a Clinque one before that I loved, but for some reason my allergies all of a sudden didn't like it anymore.  So I'm trying this one.  You don't need very much at all.  And the retinol will help with fine lines with use over time.   If you want to know more about retinol I suggest you watch this lady on youtube.   She has a great channel and talks about older woman's issues.  And she does talk about retinol as well and explains about how it works  https://www.youtube.com/user/HotandFlashy


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just took a look at safeway's new flyer for the new week starting tomorrow.  I was hoping to find a deal on something that we use, as it's our weekend to do a little stocking up again.  Didn't see anything that we would use.   So I guess I don't have to make a stop there over the weekend.  I guess I am just wanting a little regularity back in our life.   Even if it is something as hunting for AM deals


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks, can you use it around your eyes? I never really use much, I always wonder if I can just use a "regular" cream around my eyes or what the difference is, those little eye creams seem really expensive for how much you get. But I assumed they were special somehow.


I do use it around my eyes. I have had some day moisturizer from Olay with sunscreen....I avoided my eyes with that one.


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I recently started using the Olay eye cream with retinol.  I do like it.  I was using a Clinque one before that I loved, but for some reason my allergies all of a sudden didn't like it anymore.  So I'm trying this one.  You don't need very much at all.  And the retinol will help with fine lines with use over time.   If you want to know more about retinol I suggest you watch this lady on youtube.   She has a great channel and talks about older woman's issues.  And she does talk about retinol as well and explains about how it works  https://www.youtube.com/user/HotandFlashy


Thanks! Maybe I'll check this one out.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Really Safeway?  How many weeks has it been since a decent AM offering?  I read an article that says that Sobey's (the parent company) has had an increase of 27% in sales since the pandemic started.  So they could totally give us some AM hunting!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I guess I'm gonna be unpopular when I say I'm actually glad to see there aren't any big deals of any sorts right now. I don't think people should be out hunting down deals,  miles,  points or anything that might mean leaving their house for anything other than what they need.  I figure if I am able to get everything on my list then I'm winning! Any sales or bonuses will be greatly appreciated but not my main concern right now. *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I guess I'm gonna be unpopular when I say I'm actually glad to see there aren't any big deals of any sorts right now. I don't think people should be out hunting down deals,  miles,  points or anything that might mean leaving their house for anything other than what they need.  I figure if I am able to get everything on my list then I'm winning! Any sales or bonuses will be greatly appreciated but not my main concern right now. *



I agree, I’m glad the flyer isn’t full of offers.

I still think there are other options, though. 

Maybe an AM bonus for spending a total $ amount at Sobeys?

Or they could get really creative...a bonus for every day you don’t shop? A bonus for only shopping once a week or once every two weeks?

I would still prefer no offers to flyer offers, but I think that rewards programs could adapt a bit better than they are right now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I guess I'm gonna be unpopular when I say I'm actually glad to see there aren't any big deals of any sorts right now. I don't think people should be out hunting down deals, miles, points or anything that might mean leaving their house for anything other than what they need. I figure if I am able to get everything on my list then I'm winning! Any sales or bonuses will be greatly appreciated but not my main concern right now.


Your not unpopular at all!!!!  I agree.  We haven't been out shopping in over two weeks except for picking up some extra milk and some buns for left over turkey sammies this past weekend.  I will have to head out again this weekend to do a little shop to stock up on a few things.  But no big shop needed in our house yet.  I was just hoping to stumble on something that we actually use that had AM attached to it.  I don't usually shop Safeway anyways as their prices are always higher, and the produce that are in our stores is questionable at times.  It always seems to spoil faster than when I purchase the same items somewhere else     Even though Safeway is the closest to me, I only buy the items that are attached with AM...or their jugs of milk...because they are almost always the cheapest!

I'm just needing some normalcy back in my life again.  I'm grateful I will have my job and a paycheck coming in, I'm completing 4 college courses through distancing learning, so my life is still very busy with very little downtime.  And I'm just wanting a little escape from the craziness around us,  Trying to balance work, courses, kids at home with no school, worrying about still working with the virus still very active in Alberta.  AND not being able to see the grandbaby is probably the hardest!!!  Looking through the flyer, finding a little nugget of AM ( even if it's 15 miles on one item ) would be a little nugget of normalcy right now.


----------



## juniorbugman

I have to shop this week at Sobeys so I will have to check if any of my items are on sale.  I haven't shopped in 2 weeks so will need milk, eggs etc.   Again I will write out my list in the order of the stores aisles so I can just run up and down and get everything I need.  I perused the ad and there are a few things that are on my list which are on sale.  Yea and 1 of the items actually will earn me a whopping 10 air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Good afternoon everyone.

I know we are all looking for ways to up our Airmiles and all be super careful when doing so,,,yes Airmiles could certainly up their game to help us out.

Today was my designated 10 min to grab your teaching resources and get out of the school day.
I wanted to mention those that do not have food,,,I passed by my local food bank today and saw alot of people patiently waiting outside in the cold.
Maybe consider helping out

$50.00 Food Bank Donation
500 Dream Miles


$50.00 Kids Help Phone Donation
500 Dream Miles


I did the Food Bank one.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

marcyleecorgan said:


> Really Safeway?  How many weeks has it been since a decent AM offering?  I read an article that says that Sobey's (the parent company) has had an increase of 27% in sales since the pandemic started.  So they could totally give us some AM hunting!


I think it's like a holiday weekend.....everyone's shopping big so no AM offers.  The store DD used to be in is still doing nearly double their normal sales.  My theory on that is that it's the largest store in this area so people want to go there assuming they can get everything in one stop.  I went this morning at opening and there were a lot of people inside....far more than I would have liked to see.


----------



## cari12

marcyleecorgan said:


> Really Safeway?  How many weeks has it been since a decent AM offering?  I read an article that says that Sobey's (the parent company) has had an increase of 27% in sales since the pandemic started.  So they could totally give us some AM hunting!



I also saw someone complaining on social media a few weeks ago about an AM deal at Sobeys that required a purchase of 6 items that it was encouraging hoarding. So I guess they don’t want to encourage over-buying. 
My Safeway has a limit of 2 items on everything in the store so makes it hard for them to offer AM deals like in the past.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I guess it doesn't help that Safeway hasn't figured out any kind of click & collect or delivery/online ordering, either.


----------



## isabellea

marcyleecorgan said:


> I guess it doesn't help that Safeway hasn't figured out any kind of click & collect or delivery/online ordering, either.



That's weird because IGA in QC (also owned by Sobeys) was the first grocery chain to offer online ordering here. I used it a lot a few years ago when DH was in South Korea for 3 months. I was picking it up (4$ for order prep) but delivery was also available for an additional fee.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been mostly shopping at Metro and Shoppers, both seem to be running things well. But Metro here doesn't do pick up or delivery. I went to Sobeys once and was annoyed they wouldn't let me use my own bags but charged me for theirs. So I won't go back until this is over, or they offer me many airmiles. Which hasn't happened, my weekly offer with them is spend $60 get 15AM. I am not shopping for the miles, but have managed to get 20 or so each week by buying what I need, and perhaps getting two packs of something. I am saving up for a trip... someday in the future. To where or doing what I don't know but I will keep putting them away for now. 

I am getting a bit worried about summer, I just can't see staying home for 6 months with the kid. I mean I love my son but oh my, some days are easier than others! He has now lost two teeth, what an ordeal that last one was, and of course I have no cash in the house. Working while trying to get him to do homework, when he'd rather be playing video games is hard, add in nicer weather (coming soon??? right?) and he'll want to be out playing. Any way. Fingers crossed things get back to a new normal sooner than later, but not too quickly. And we can all get back to our Airmile hunting and trip planning, and everything else.


----------



## juniorbugman

So Air Miles related - today was National Takeout Canada day so I cashed in some air miles for 2 $50 Ultimate dining evouchers and ordered dinner from East Side Marios.  I am out of their delivery range so we had to go and pick it up but it was yummy and I have salads now for the next 2 days.  Thanks Air Miles for my dinner tonight.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well Metro comes to my airmiles rescue, spend $100 get 100 AM in my app coupons. That's easy, I think I've been spending more than that every week with ease. Well with a hit to my usual budget but it's easy to get there with stuff we need! Between that and maybe Rexall stop, I may get over 300 airmiles this week. I have to say, the Metro offer is much more appealing than the Sobeys one (spend $60 get 15). And it helps Metro has been doing well with the social distancing aspects of this, I will wear my mask to make everyone feel better, and I have some hand sanitizer in the car.


----------



## ElCray

hdrolfe said:


> Well Metro comes to my airmiles rescue, spend $100 get 100 AM in my app coupons. That's easy, I think I've been spending more than that every week with ease. Well with a hit to my usual budget but it's easy to get there with stuff we need! Between that and maybe Rexall stop, I may get over 300 airmiles this week. I have to say, the Metro offer is much more appealing than the Sobeys one (spend $60 get 15). And it helps Metro has been doing well with the social distancing aspects of this, I will wear my mask to make everyone feel better, and I have some hand sanitizer in the car.


My Sobeys spend offers are consistently terrible.


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro targeted offer is spend $50 get 50 Am.,,not bad at all.
Hugs
Mel

**Picked up my prescription at Rexall,,they had the Rexall travel hand sanitizers $3.49 each,,two per family.


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Rexall, got 203 AM for some eye cream, night cream and a shepherd's pie. That was needed but I like to have something in the freezer the boy will eat  

Also went to Metro and got groceries, a lot of meat was on sale so I stocked up on pork chops, some chicken and got two giant steaks that I know kiddo will love for dinner. Also finally remembered extra soup noodles (he likes extras in his lipton's, thanks Nanny). And got 108 AM for $109 after taxes on a couple things (maybe got some chips and chocolates just because). Not too bad, they had empty places on shelves as has been the norm and a few things I thought were on sale weren't in stock (cauliflower, had lots of broccoli though!).  They are bagging items again, last week I had to do it myself, takes a lot longer.

Wore my mask and it makes me very warm, plus felt awkward, though I guess I'll get used to that.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> Wore my mask and it makes me very warm, plus felt awkward, though I guess I'll get used to that.


Just wondering was everybody wearing masks?   I tried to make one but it isn't very good so I may just tie a bandanna around my face or use my winter neck scarf that I can put around my face.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> Just wondering was everybody wearing masks?   I tried to make one but it isn't very good so I may just tie a bandanna around my face or use my winter neck scarf that I can put around my face.



I think about 1/3 the people were wearing them of various styles. A few had bandana's on. I actually saw more people wearing them last week when I went out, before I had made one myself.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I hit my local Sobey's today and spent $300 and earned 59 air miles.   The store wasn't crowded at all and they had most of the stuff that I wanted.  No flour but I wasn't looking for that and no yeast (was looking but I still have lots).  They didn't have my brand of 1% milk - I buy Natrel so I just bought the Sealtest brand because milk is something that is always required in my house.  Now I should be good for another 2 weeks.  I even got some snacks for my upcoming National holidays.  This Sat is Animal cracker day  nd April 22 is Girl Scout Leaders Day so I got some Girl guide cookies.  Yea I am weird like that - I have a calendar with all the National Days and I do enjoy celebrating some of them.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I was just in my AM account to see how many AM I have earned this year and I noticed that it now says that I am ONYX status until December 31, 2021...anyone else notice this on their account?


----------



## juniorbugman

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I was just in my AM account to see how many AM I have earned this year and I noticed that it now says that I am ONYX status until December 31, 2021...anyone else notice this on their account?


I just checked mine and it says the same thing.  December 31, 2021.  I checked my Mom's card and she is Gold until December 31, 2021.  Guess they figured that they should reward us for being dedicated members.


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine is too, Onyx. I'd still like to get to 6000 AM but it will be a lot harder than last year.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Just say an email from airmiles about this:

*AIR MILES Gold and Onyx status extension*
If you achieved AIR MILES Gold or Onyx® Collector status in 2019, your status has been extended for an entire year – until December 31, 2021. We understand that, under the current circumstances, it may be harder to re-qualify for your status in 2020 so we wanted to give you the assurance that your status and benefits are secure.


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I went to Rexall. Needed to buy facial lotion and hair conditioner for DD. Used the $5 coupon. Spent $53.50 and got 202 AM. I think this might be my last AM shop at Rexall. My AM Hunt has not been great so far this year, especially after physical distancing. No Sobeys gift cards, no Blue Friday and Rexall leaving AM! I am wondering if I can keep my Onyx status for next year!!


*I brought this over here from the PC thread. As mentioned above Airmiles is extending everyone's status thru till the end of 2021 now, so you can relax a bit *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Besides the Onyx air miles offers, there really isn't any draw to maintain status for me. I don't use the personal shopper. Glad it has been extended though. I'm praying that they do a really good STB promo as I doubt Mega Miles will be happening at all.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Super happy to see the extended deadline for Onyx


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wednesday was the first time I went grocery shopping in 12 straight days.  I went to Shoppers and Metro.  Frankly I didn't like either store's set-up.  Neither had marked their aisles one-way so I found it difficult to keep a good distance.  Shoppers went any way they wanted and the aisles are not far enough apart for 2 people to cross each other.

I could not get everything on my list so I also went to Loblaws yesterday.  I found a bag of flour there!  Still no yeast but we are using yeast with a 2019 expiry date in our cupboards and it seems to be working well enough.  Now Loblaws has marked their entire store with arrows!  Takes longer to shop (including a 15 minute line-up outside) but I felt much safer going one-way and not having to pass people.

The kids asked if I could purchase more "chocolate" and "candy" this time.  Apparently I didn't have enough snacks to last the prior 11 days with no shopping.   They did get a big (925 g) bag of Cadbury mini chocolate eggs for Easter however. In the years past I have always seen leftover Easter chocolate but nada. Not a single item this time at Shoppers, Metro or Loblaws. I ended up snagging chocolate at Dollarama. I really didn't want to go a 4th store... but it is newspaper collection week and both kids needed envelopes to leave for their customers to leave money in the mailbox for them. Well, now we have 300 envelopes! 

That's it!  I'm not going to another store for another 12-14 days.  But holy crap the grocery bills!  I have not bothered to shop for sales and it shows.  For the moment though we are doing all right.  I applied on Monday for CERB and received it by Wednesday.  My husband is still working.  We are able to pay our bills.  My son is only getting 1 shift every two weeks at McDonald's but at least with the staff rotation this way they are not laying off any of the kids.

I've dropped 5 lbs in the past month.  That's something at least. 

BTW, did I miss something?  I thought Rexall was ending their association with Air Miles by the end of March.  They didn't?

How did it go with adding eggs back into your diet Donald?


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> The kids asked if I could purchase more "chocolate" and "candy" this time. Apparently I didn't have enough snacks to last the prior 11 days with no shopping.  They did get a big (925 g) bag of Cadbury mini chocolate eggs for Easter however. In the years past I have always seen leftover Easter chocolate but nada. Not a single item this time at Shoppers, Metro or Loblaws. I ended up snagging chocolate at Dollarama.


Don't know where you are located but if you want Easter Chocolate Laura Secord has them 30%off on their website and if you spend so much (not sure of the amount) you can get free shipping.  I love their mini Secord eggs so I am ordering the big bags of them for my family and a friend and yup I have spent enough to get free shipping.  Great way for me to get Mother's day and birthday gifts.


----------



## bababear_50

So what will you vote???

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/splash/voting
Although a 10x offer would be great!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well I decided if I have to stay home I need to update the garden a bit. I ordered 14 bags of top soil,,Canadian Tire. At least I used my BMO to get a couple airmiles.
Now to convince my son that he wants to go pick them up and deliver to my backyard.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have a stockpile of bags of topsoil left over from last summer. I was going to overseed the whole lawn and never got around to doing it. I picked up another bag of grass seed at Costco the other day. I'm going to have the best looking lawn on the block this summer. 

I'm way ahead of schedule getting the gardens set up for the spring. One more section to go this week and I'll just be waiting for the plants to pop up and bloom.


----------



## marchingstar

so I feel like we all have a wealth of knowledge between us (the kitchen thread is a great example!)...what recommendations or sources do the gardeners here have for newbies? 

I usually grow herbs on my deck through the summer, but that's about my skill limit so far. I would love to try growing some more food products, but I have no idea where to start! What would grow best in my region/yard, what kinds of growing containers/beds would be best...I don't know any of it! 

If you have suggested readings or sites, I'd love to hear them


----------



## bababear_50

I have tried many different plants to grow food but have had no success ,,first know what wildlife you have in the neighbourhood. I finally decided that I was only planting food for my forest friends.

I do have the hydroponics mini garden from work in my breakfast room right now,,apparently we are growing lettuce,,started last Thursday. I'll let you know how it goes.





I do grow lavender in my garden (in pots) and then make some scented sachets in the fall time.
I just dig a hole in the garden in the fall and set to pot right into the hole,,cover with leaves and so far the plants come back each spring.

https://food52.com/blog/12688-diy-lavender-sachets-to-make-your-sock-drawer-smell-like-heaven
I also go pine cone picking (lots of trees in my neighbourhood). I sometimes will make scented pine cones for myself and family.
https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/make-scented-pine-cones-3269751
I have also grown mint in pots,,,lesson learned,,,,it is an invasive plant and will try to take over your garden,,pots are best. This year I was hoping to find some chocolate mint.

chocolate mint


I would check what my neighbours have had success planting and harvesting.

Hugs
Mel

Farmers Almanac for 10 easy grow vegetables
https://www.almanac.com/content/10-easy-vegetables-grow-seed


----------



## alohamom

marchingstar said:


> so I feel like we all have a wealth of knowledge between us (the kitchen thread is a great example!)...what recommendations or sources do the gardeners here have for newbies?
> 
> I usually grow herbs on my deck through the summer, but that's about my skill limit so far. I would love to try growing some more food products, but I have no idea where to start! What would grow best in my region/yard, what kinds of growing containers/beds would be best...I don't know any of it!
> 
> If you have suggested readings or sites, I'd love to hear them



Well you can't really go wrong with peas. They sprout up fairly quickly and I usually put two posts in the ground on the ends of the rows with string to train them up for easier picking and to allow more to grow. My mom taught me to soak the seeds overnight before I plant and you can plant them as soon as the soil is workable, you do not have to wait for the last frost. My kids and I planted some three weeks ago and we have a couple of sprouts. This is a general idea of how to trellis them up on string. You can use a tomato cage or a trellis too.


----------



## alohamom

Oh and Mel is right. Unless you want your mint to take over your entire garden and you cannot plant anything else because of it-keep it in pots or in a seperate area away from other plants. It is pretty invasive


----------



## tinkerone

I have to say, there is no way I could plant any foods in my gardens.  We have a BILLION rabbits in our subdivision.  There is a family who lives under our shed in fact.  We also have chipmunks and squirrels that would have a nibble given the chance.  We often toss out handfuls of sunflower seeds for the squirrels, almost everyday.  Yesterday DH went out and took the BBQ cover off so we could begin enjoying the start of spring (which is debatable  )  and he found tons of sunflower seed pods hidden in several areas of the BBQ.  
Long story short, not to discourage you from this endeavour but if you do decide to give it a go check out what little creatures are in your area.  We have grape vines that produce and it's a fight to get them before the birds and raccoons.  

I grow herbs and lettuce in an Aero Garden in my kitchen.  I'm amazed by how much lettuce it produces.


----------



## tinkerone

As for Air Miles, did any of our group win anything from the Air Miles, Happy Any Day contest yesterday?


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> As for Air Miles, did any of our group win anything from the Air Miles, Happy Any Day contest yesterday?


Not I


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
off topic
I was wondering if anyone has had to see their doctor during the current situation?
I have a not very serious problem,,,and I really don't want to be bothering doctors however if there is a solution I am overlooking then maybe...
I got a Shingles shot ,,1 of 2 shots spaced over time,,,I still need the second shot before end of April,,Rexall pharmacist gave me the first shot,,but the pharmacist says they are not allowed to give shots right now. I have had Shingles twice in the past and it is not something I ever want to get again.
Any thoughts or assistance,,ideas.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Gigi22

Call Telehealth and inquire if there is a place near you that can give you the second shot?


----------



## peanutgirl

I needed my allergy shot so went to dr two weeks ago. I called ahead to make sure it was ok to come. They told me all the procedures they had in place. I felt ok with the precautions so I went. My dr met me at the door with a mask on and one for me and opened ever door for me. I touched nothing and she walked me out as she opened all doors again. Felt safer than at the grocery store


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Doctors still need to meet with patients so they can get paid. My doctor told me he needs to meet with 12 patients daily to meet his overhead costs. I told him to call me if he needs me to pop in to make quota lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gigi22 said:


> Call Telehealth and inquire if there is a place near you that can give you the second shot?


Don't even bother with Telehealth....all they ever do is tell you to consult with a doctor. Right now the hold times are still hours long.  Easiest call to make would be to your own doctor's office.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> off topic
> I was wondering if anyone has had to see their doctor during the current situation?
> I have a not very serious problem,,,and I really don't want to be bothering doctors however if there is a solution I am overlooking then maybe...
> I got a Shingles shot ,,1 of 2 shots spaced over time,,,I still need the second shot before end of April,,Rexall pharmacist gave me the first shot,,but the pharmacist says they are not allowed to give shots right now. I have had Shingles twice in the past and it is not something I ever want to get again.
> Any thoughts or assistance,,ideas.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I found this information from the CDC. A little background before you call telehealth

CDC Shingrix


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> off topic
> I was wondering if anyone has had to see their doctor during the current situation?
> I have a not very serious problem,,,and I really don't want to be bothering doctors however if there is a solution I am overlooking then maybe...
> I got a Shingles shot ,,1 of 2 shots spaced over time,,,I still need the second shot before end of April,,Rexall pharmacist gave me the first shot,,but the pharmacist says they are not allowed to give shots right now. I have had Shingles twice in the past and it is not something I ever want to get again.
> Any thoughts or assistance,,ideas.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


@bababear_50 Hi Mel! You say you need the shot by the end of April. I got my first shot last March, which put the booster at the end of September. We were heading to a month-long Mediterranean cruise. When I queried my nurse who was giving me the shot, she said it was okay to be longer than the 6 months (definitely not earlier). I ended up getting mine in the second week of November, and she was good with that.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Gang!!!
I was able to go to Rexall and get my prescription from the pharmacist.
The Nurse at my Dr. office met me at the entranceway of our clinic and in 1 minute had shot me in the arm. Kind of like a drive thru shot in the arm.
First time I've ever said thanks for a shot in the arm.
I am so thankful that frontline workers are helping out everywhere and anywhere!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just back from my biweekly metro shop and I'm happy with my haul! 
they had my milk on sale AND bonus miles attached.  Bought 8 (yes EIGHT) 2L cartons of 3% lactose free milk and that should do for the 2 weeks. I'm happy they had enough of the 3% because I'm losing weight again- I'm stupidly rationing my tuna and need the extra calories.  That got me 80 miles plus an extra 10 targeted ones.  Picked up some liquid egg whites since the yolks are a complete bust! I ended up with hives on my soft palate and down my throat,  rather scary 
total spent 141, snagged 221 miles!!!

I'm trying white cheddar cheese this week which excites me to no end,  I love me some cheese  and it makes the disgusting egg whites almost palatable. I can also add them to mashies for a quick meal.  *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero do you like dijon mustard? When I used to only eat egg whites, I would scramble them and add the dijon for colour and flavour. They were really good and I don't like mustard!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero do you like dijon mustard? When I used to only eat egg whites, I would scramble them and add the dijon for colour and flavour. They were really good and I don't like mustard!


*mustard is a straight up no go food for me, as is any seasoning or additives other than salt. Not even table salt since it has crap added to it as well,  gotta be the stuff you can grind.  I also can't have sulphites anymore and that cuts out a ton of things. It's exhausting and frustrating to be cooking for myself and my hubby.  Add in the baking that needs to be done for things I can't eat but still need to be made since hubby can't eat most commercially baked items and I'm stretched pretty thin right now.  Each new food I can challenge and pass is a huge cause for celebration but dang it's slow going!!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Please don't be upset by my comments about this crazy diet @ilovetotravel1977 ! I actually consider myself extremely blessed to be able to carry out this elimination diet and even though it's an extremely challenging and slow process it's exciting. I hope I'm not jinxing things by saying the out-loud (ok, typing it  )but i haven't had a gastritis attack since late last year and that's HUGE! I'm willing to push thru the boring meals to find out what I can safely eat.

I'm THRILLED that I'm able to continue this during the craziness that COVID-19 has created. I'm so fortunate that hubby still has work to do and while the all the training is on hold -and that represents 45% of the income - he is still busy and keeps getting more work requests. That means I can afford to keep buying the tuna that costs $3 a can, the milk that just cost me $45 & the ridiculous amounts of blueberries I need to eat. I complained about needing to cook 2 meals but that's no different that it has been for several years now because it's not fair for him to miss out and this is how our division of labour has been for as long as i can remember. Besides he SUCKS in the kitchen and I can't program my way out of the house!! All the baking i do is out of love, it's a great stress buster and it is cheaper than buying those things from a bakery. 

Do i get frustrated and angry over my dietary limitations? Damn straight I do! Yesterday i even dissolved into an ugly puddle of tears because dang it i wanted some ice cream or a piece of the fresh bread with homemade strawberry jam. My anxiety is thru the roof and frozen blueberries don't carry the same comfort  But I know it's worth it in the long run so I keep pluggin along.

Oh and a bizarre bonus feature of the self-isolation we've been asked to follow is that I don't need to constantly turn down dinner invites, watch others eat foods i love but can't have and I don't have to explain why I can't eat "just one bite, it tastes good"*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ha! No worries. I didn't take offence.  I can't imagine having to go through everything you do just to eat! God love ya.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *My anxiety is thru the roof and frozen blueberries don't carry the same comfort  But I know it's worth it in the long run so I keep pluggin along.*



Oh oh, I read this line and suddenly wondered if you could mix up mashed blueberries and milk to freeze into a cold treat?


----------



## Disney Addicted

So apparently this is happening.  I thought some of you with young kids might like this.

https://www.iheartradio.ca/virginra...as-launched-a-free-bedtime-hotline-1.12154072
Your kids can get a sweet good night bedtime message from Mickey and 4 other Disney characters! Just call 1-877-7-MICKEY. It's the classics Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, or Goofy. The catch: It's only happening until April 30th. Hey, anything that will help get your kids to bed is a win! Thanks, Mickey!  

Virgin Radio says it works in Canada as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Gang!!!
> I was able to go to Rexall and get my prescription from the pharmacist.
> The Nurse at my Dr. office met me at the entranceway of our clinic and in 1 minute had shot me in the arm. Kind of like a drive thru shot in the arm.
> First time I've ever said thanks for a shot in the arm.
> I am so thankful that frontline workers are helping out everywhere and anywhere!
> View attachment 489475
> Hugs
> Mel


drive by shooting


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Please don't be upset by my comments about this crazy diet @ilovetotravel1977 ! I actually consider myself extremely blessed to be able to carry out this elimination diet and even though it's an extremely challenging and slow process it's exciting. I hope I'm not jinxing things by saying the out-loud (ok, typing it  )but i haven't had a gastritis attack since late last year and that's HUGE! I'm willing to push thru the boring meals to find out what I can safely eat.
> 
> I'm THRILLED that I'm able to continue this during the craziness that COVID-19 has created. I'm so fortunate that hubby still has work to do and while the all the training is on hold -and that represents 45% of the income - he is still busy and keeps getting more work requests. That means I can afford to keep buying the tuna that costs $3 a can, the milk that just cost me $45 & the ridiculous amounts of blueberries I need to eat. I complained about needing to cook 2 meals but that's no different that it has been for several years now because it's not fair for him to miss out and this is how our division of labour has been for as long as i can remember. Besides he SUCKS in the kitchen and I can't program my way out of the house!! All the baking i do is out of love, it's a great stress buster and it is cheaper than buying those things from a bakery.
> 
> Do i get frustrated and angry over my dietary limitations? Damn straight I do! Yesterday i even dissolved into an ugly puddle of tears because dang it i wanted some ice cream or a piece of the fresh bread with homemade strawberry jam. My anxiety is thru the roof and frozen blueberries don't carry the same comfort  But I know it's worth it in the long run so I keep pluggin along.
> 
> Oh and a bizarre bonus feature of the self-isolation we've been asked to follow is that I don't need to constantly turn down dinner invites, watch others eat foods i love but can't have and I don't have to explain why I can't eat "just one bite, it tastes good"*


When I was at Costco they had bags and bags of frozen blueberries. I not only thought of you instantly but wondered if you ever needed if I could bring them to your porch. My niece and nephew live in your city and I would happily drive up to see their sweet little smiling faces from a safe distance too. So keep it in mind if you ever can't find them. Lord knows I'm looking for things to do


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Donald - my hero a couple of things.....are you rationing the Tuna because it's hard to get?  If so call the grocery manager, explain your situation and ask him/her to order you in a case or two or three.

To your frustration.....if it helps at all many of us are feeling frustrated right now.  While it's not food related, I am certainly having some dark/sad days right now.  I have had several days lately that I've just started to cry for no specific reason.  There are so many things that I want to be doing but can't, places I want to go, I want to see people, I want to go back to work and just hug someone.  It made me cry on Sunday thinking that when I do go back to work I might not be allowed to touch someone's hand or give them a hug.  Those things mean as much to me as it does to them.....and I didn't realize it before.  
AND....I was a Shoppers and saw frozen blueberries, I thought of you.


----------



## isabellea

@Donald - my hero what about blueberry meringues? I don't remember if you can have a little bit of sugar?


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> @Donald - my hero what about blueberry meringues? I don't remember if you can have a little bit of sugar?


*I need to start looking at things like that! I can't have sugar yet but glucose is ok.  Not sure how I can figure out how much to use but I'd love to experiment with things I can actually TASTE *


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I need to start looking at things like that! I can't have sugar yet but glucose is ok.  Not sure how I can figure out how much to use but I'd love to experiment with things I can actually TASTE *



If you can have 3.25% milk, can you have cream? With blueberry, egg whites and whipping cream you could also make a mousse. Lots of experimenting for sure to maybe make your limited diet more varied in texture and flavour. Good luck!


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> If you can have 3.25% milk, can you have cream? With blueberry, egg whites and whipping cream you could also make a mousse. Lots of experimenting for sure to maybe make your limited diet more varied in texture and flavour. Good luck!


*In the words of my daughter & her wife SQUEEEE!
Once again, Google is my friend --- i found a recipe for meringues that uses a syrup instead of granulated or powdered sugars and several others that show swirling blueberry syrup/jam into them before baking and i already make that on a regular basis, i'll just strain some of it first to get rid of the crazy amount of seeds 

I can have cream if I'm able to find any from a local dairy that has nothing other than cream in it, most creams have a ton of additives that are out for me. They have been having trouble maintaining supply lately but I'll be sure to keep my eyes open now because, mousse?! Yes please!!!!

I can't thank you enough for reminding me to think outside of the box and you can bet that I'll share my successes and failures over in my Kitchen thread 
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *In the words of my daughter & her wife SQUEEEE!
> Once again, Google is my friend --- i found a recipe for meringues that uses a syrup instead of granulated or powdered sugars and several others that show swirling blueberry syrup/jam into them before baking and i already make that on a regular basis, i'll just strain some of it first to get rid of the crazy amount of seeds
> 
> I can have cream if I'm able to find any from a local dairy that has nothing other than cream in it, most creams have a ton of additives that are out for me. They have been having trouble maintaining supply lately but I'll be sure to keep my eyes open now because, mousse?! Yes please!!!!
> 
> I can't thank you enough for reminding me to think outside of the box and you can bet that I'll share my successes and failures over in my Kitchen thread
> View attachment 489686*


I was thinking that my chicken nuggets were the highlight of today but I’m wrong.  You’re excitement is a true highlight!!!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

What about breakfast salad?  I found this recipe when you said Egg Whites Only:
https://www.eatingbirdfood.com/blueberry-eggs-breakfast-salad/


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *In the words of my daughter & her wife SQUEEEE!
> Once again, Google is my friend --- i found a recipe for meringues that uses a syrup instead of granulated or powdered sugars and several others that show swirling blueberry syrup/jam into them before baking and i already make that on a regular basis, i'll just strain some of it first to get rid of the crazy amount of seeds
> 
> I can have cream if I'm able to find any from a local dairy that has nothing other than cream in it, most creams have a ton of additives that are out for me. They have been having trouble maintaining supply lately but I'll be sure to keep my eyes open now because, mousse?! Yes please!!!!
> 
> I can't thank you enough for reminding me to think outside of the box and you can bet that I'll share my successes and failures over in my Kitchen thread *



You're very welcome! So happy you found recipes to try that could work for you!!! Whenever you can add a new food, let us know so we can help you come up with ideas. I hate eggs and the only way I eat them are in cakes, crepes, mousse (using pasteurized egg whites because I don't bake them) or meringues! lol. Can you tell I have a sweet tooth?


----------



## dancin Disney style

dancin Disney style said:


> I was thinking that my chicken nuggets were the highlight of today but I’m wrong.  You’re excitement is a true highlight!!!!


I quote myself....why does autocorrect ALWAYS use the wrong you’re/your and why do I NEVER proof read?  If autocorrect is going to anticipate my thoughts at least spell them correctly.


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly Flyers (be safe and well)

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1356933
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1356729
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1356731
Sobeys Urban Fresh 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1356733
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> So apparently this is happening.  I thought some of you with young kids might like this.
> 
> https://www.iheartradio.ca/virginra...as-launched-a-free-bedtime-hotline-1.12154072
> Your kids can get a sweet good night bedtime message from Mickey and 4 other Disney characters! Just call 1-877-7-MICKEY. It's the classics Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, or Goofy. The catch: It's only happening until April 30th. Hey, anything that will help get your kids to bed is a win! Thanks, Mickey!
> 
> Virgin Radio says it works in Canada as well.


It does work in Canada.  I actually tried it a few days ago before sending it to my DIL.  I didn't want her to put grandson on the phone and nothing be there.  It is very cute, I tried the Mickey one.  He says something about him and goofy have put their pj's on and have brushed their teeth and asked if the child has as well.  I love when they do these goodnight messages, I just wish they would keep them but I suppose only doing them a few times keeps them fresh.


----------



## bababear_50

Walmart home grocery delivery last night.
Ordered 2 weeks ago.

My review,,
Well it was nice to have things delivered to the door.
Got an email that it had left around 3:30pm???
arrived late,,that's understandable.(arrived at 7:10pm).
Quite a few things not available,,oh well.
Fresh produce is questionable quality.(not stuff I would have bought).
Frozen stuff almost unusable,,had already started to defrost!!!

So I decided that it will be small in store shops (Sobeys,Metro) for me.

Meet *Buddy* my new portable shopping cart.
I also bought a washable liner for him.
No more store shopping carts.
He folds flat and fits in my back seat of the car.
I can attach my portable hand sanitizer to his handle too.
He should arrive in a couple of days from Home hardware.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Someday I will get to go back and see my favorite Topiary at Epcot!!!!!
*My favorite Topiary*

Mrs Potts



Chip


Happy Earth Day my DIS Friends.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Walmart home grocery delivery last night.
> Ordered 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My review,,
> Well it was nice to have things delivered to the door.
> Got an email that it had left around 3:30pm???
> arrived late,,that's understandable.(arrived at 7:10pm).
> Quite a few things not available,,oh well.
> Fresh produce is questionable quality.(not stuff I would have bought).
> Frozen stuff almost unusable,,had already started to defrost!!!
> 
> So I decided that it will be small in store shops (Sobeys,Metro) for me.
> 
> Meet *Buddy* my new portable shopping cart.
> I also bought a washable liner for him.
> No more store shopping carts.
> He folds flat and fits in my back seat of the car.View attachment 489855
> I can attach my portable hand sanitizer to his handle too.
> He should arrive in a couple of days from Home hardware.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Great idea......but check with the store you want to shop in before you walk in with Buddy.  Many stores have not allowed things like that in the past and now some are not even allowing reusable shopping bags.   I had to run in to the grocery store my nephew works in to give him some gloves and while I was there I grabbed some milk and yogurt.  I brought in my own bag and the cashier flipped out about me using the bag (I'm guessing she's a tad high strung)  I had no idea this was a thing....she told me it was to prevent 'cross contamination'.  I waited until I got out to the car before I LOL'd.  Funny because she was not wearing a mask or gloves and she never cleaned the belt that she put my items on AND she never touched my bags so I don't know what she thinks is going to get contaminated.    No way she could possibly know but I've ALWAYS washed my grocery bags and bins after  every use.....I'm a germaphobe and have been practising for all this for years.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the heads up re the use of Buddy.
I also wash my reusable bags (bought at Sobeys) after each shop.
I'll report back how it goes.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

The reuseable bag thing is a tad strange now, they were allowing them to be used but you had to pack your own stuff, now most places I go now won't let you bring them in (Rexall seems to be an exception). Metro made you pack your own in their plastic bags for a bit, but when I went back they made a joke about how the cashiers were packing the bags again to save time. Which was funny to me because I kept apologizing to the cashier about how long it was taking me when I had to bag my own. I'm pretty good at the places that are set up to bag your own stuff, but there was no where to organize things at Metro. Any way.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the heads up re the use of Buddy.
> I also wash my reusable bags (bought at Sobeys) after each shop.
> I'll report back how it goes.
> Hugs
> Mel


Given my now, greatly increased, level of germaphobe-y-ness I would LOVE to use my own cart for groceries but I would never fit everything in one of those.   The rational side of my brain realizes that I'm perfectly fine bringing my Lysol wipes and wiping down the store cart.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Great idea......but check with the store you want to shop in before you walk in with Buddy.  Many stores have not allowed things like that in the past and now some are not even allowing reusable shopping bags.   I had to run in to the grocery store my nephew works in to give him some gloves and while I was there I grabbed some milk and yogurt.  I brought in my own bag and the cashier flipped out about me using the bag (I'm guessing she's a tad high strung)  I had no idea this was a thing....she told me it was to prevent 'cross contamination'.  I waited until I got out to the car before I LOL'd.  Funny because she was not wearing a mask or gloves and she never cleaned the belt that she put my items on AND she never touched my bags so I don't know what she thinks is going to get contaminated.    No way she could possibly know but I've ALWAYS washed my grocery bags and bins after  every use.....I'm a germaphobe and have been practising for all this for years.


If they are not cleaning their shopping carts after each use then definitely my shopping “buddy” is much cleaner. If they want me to use theirs and not allowing me to use mine, they better disinfect one right in front of my face for me. I have my buddy for a long time but its handle is too short for me and the wheels are not big enough to move smoothly on bumps. I can get stuck easily at doorways. So I had it in the trunk but seldom used it before COVID-19. Nowadays I am using it every time I go shopping. I don’t use the liner with cover as some stores don’t want you to put things inside a covered shopping bag. I just put things directly onto the cart without the liner/cover. I spray it once with disinfectant spray before getting into the car to give the disinfectant time to work and get dried. I spray it again after each use before putting it back into the trunk. Most stores are ok with me using the cart so far. Longo’s may not allow as they don’t allow personal shopping bags at all now. I used it at LCBO yesterday. I may turn around and go somewhere else unless I am just buying a handful of things if I can’t shop with my cart.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Given my now, greatly increased, level of germaphobe-y-ness I would LOVE to use my own cart for groceries but I would never fit everything in one of those.   The rational side of my brain realizes that I'm perfectly fine bringing my Lysol wipes and wiping down the store cart.


I can think of lining the cart with thin plastic table cloth/liner but it’s not environmental-friendly. Think about the disposable masks and gloves. We have created so much waste lately because of COVID-19.


----------



## juniorbugman

My Sobeys in Ajax disinfects each buggy right in front of you as you enter the store.  You decide if you want a buggy or not.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> I can think of lining the cart with thin plastic table cloth/liner but it’s not environmental-friendly. Think about the disposable masks and gloves. We have created so much waste lately because of COVID-19.



Isn't it a bit ironic? We are using so much more plastic, but pollution from cars and such is lowest levels it's been in who knows how long. I have a friend in South Korea and she posted a picture from a walk in a park she's been to many times, she had no idea there were mountains you could see from it because they are normally hidden by the smog! Crazy. We're trading one for the other. 

I do like getting all the plastic bags at the moment, I now have "poop bags" for my dog and for cleaning the litter boxes  the stock I have from this will last me months though. I used to have a bag holder thing but I got rid of it because we never use plastic bags any more!


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline have you tried shopping at Metro lately,,how was the shopping bag done at your store?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
For Earth day
I have been watching this site,,baby great horned owls,,ugly but so cute.
https://explore.org/livecams/owl-research-institute/great-horned-owl-cam


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Jacqueline have you tried shopping at Metro lately,,how was the shopping bag done at your store?
> Hugs
> Mel


*I've been 3 times since they started the whole COVID-19 thing, first trip they had a line outside, gave me a cart that I watched them wipe down they made me sanitize my hands and my own bags were fine.  2nd trip more restrictions in place, the spacing in line outside was bigger and I was told to take my bags back to the car.  I hate their bags,  sooo flimsy and I needed far too many for my groceries- 2 week's worth of food! This week's trip Monday,  same procedure but much younger people at the door meant far too many people in the store for my liking. I chose to go to a cashier this time because I had no idea how I was gonna deal with 8 cartons of milk in those bags myself! I put one on the belt, left the rest in the cart and had the cashier just ring in 8. I was quickly reminded why we prefer self check OMG  stuff was just crammed into the bags,  she refused my help.

long way of saying that no personal bags allowed in the store and the cashier bags the groceries.  I have no idea if they'd allow Buddy in the store or not but if you tell them it's required for mobility and lean on it they wouldn't be able to refuse   *


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been 3 times since they started the whole COVID-19 thing, first trip they had a line outside, gave me a cart that I watched them wipe down they made me sanitize my hands and my own bags were fine.  2nd trip more restrictions in place, the spacing in line outside was bigger and I was told to take my bags back to the car.  I hate their bags,  sooo flimsy and I needed far too many for my groceries- 2 week's worth of food! This week's trip Monday,  same procedure but much younger people at the door meant far too many people in the store for my liking. I chose to go to a cashier this time because I had no idea how I was gonna deal with 8 cartons of milk in those bags myself! I put one on the belt, left the rest in the cart and had the cashier just ring in 8. I was quickly reminded why we prefer self check OMG  stuff was just crammed into the bags,  she refused my help.
> 
> long way of saying that no personal bags allowed in the store and the cashier bags the groceries.  I have no idea if they'd allow Buddy in the store or not but if you tell them it's required for mobility and lean on it they wouldn't be able to refuse  *


I think all the stores are getting stricter and stricter. Carrying out two weeks worth of grocery in those bags is not easy. What if I use their disinfectant to wipe down buddy in front of their faces. Can I get to keep buddy with me (with tearful puppy eyes)!


----------



## Silvermist999

I’ve only been doing grocery pickups at Walmart and Superstore and they have stopped charging for their plastic bags.  Not sure we will reuse their plastic bags due to contamination. Most people I know are just throwing them out.


----------



## cari12

For those who haven’t yet but were thinking of taking the leap and getting Disney+. Airmilesshops will give you 100AM for signing up through them. Have to be first timers so too late for us as we already have it.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been 3 times since they started the whole COVID-19 thing, first trip they had a line outside, gave me a cart that I watched them wipe down they made me sanitize my hands and my own bags were fine.  2nd trip more restrictions in place, the spacing in line outside was bigger and I was told to take my bags back to the car.  I hate their bags,  sooo flimsy and I needed far too many for my groceries- 2 week's worth of food! This week's trip Monday,  same procedure but much younger people at the door meant far too many people in the store for my liking. I chose to go to a cashier this time because I had no idea how I was gonna deal with 8 cartons of milk in those bags myself! I put one on the belt, left the rest in the cart and had the cashier just ring in 8. I was quickly reminded why we prefer self check OMG  stuff was just crammed into the bags,  she refused my help.
> 
> long way of saying that no personal bags allowed in the store and the cashier bags the groceries.  I have no idea if they'd allow Buddy in the store or not but if you tell them it's required for mobility and lean on it they wouldn't be able to refuse  *



Thanks for sharing Jacqueline,,I'll report back after my next shopping.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I’ve only been doing grocery pickups at Walmart and Superstore and they have stopped charging for their plastic bags.  Not sure we will reuse their plastic bags due to contamination. Most people I know are just throwing them out.


*Why are you throwing them out? If you're concerned about contamination you can just leave them for the 3 days *they* say the virus is able to survive on plastic. Here's what i do (with photographic proof  cause why not  holy messy basement batman ) The reusable ones are what i used to get my milk in from the car, those got  a good wash out as well.
After I've unloaded the groceries onto my "dirty" spot in the kitchen and have gone thru our silly clean up procedure I gather them up, take them down to the basement and tie them to my clothes rack come back up and wash my hands. I just leave them hanging around for several days. Once they're *fully cooked* <snicker> they come upstairs to be used for garbage bags! If you have a garage, just toss them out there for a few days. 

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm soooo excited! I'll soon get to post the first EPIC FAIL over in my kitchen thread ... and I've documented it from beginning to end since it was pretty obvious early on in the process that it wasn't going to turn out AND i wasn't going to do anything other than throw out the mess, might as well keep going for the humour value! This way you can all laugh along with me

*


----------



## ElCray

Does anyone know why Indigo giftcards take so long to get emailed to recipients? I ordered one at 8 a.m. this morning thru the airmilesshops portal, and it was only sent to the recipient at 9:30 p.m. It was a birthday present for a kid who has already gone to bed! The consistent delay on those gift cards is really strange.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Does anyone know why Indigo giftcards take so long to get emailed to recipients? I ordered one at 8 a.m. this morning thru the airmilesshops portal, and it was only sent to the recipient at 9:30 p.m. It was a birthday present for a kid who has already gone to bed! The consistent delay on those gift cards is really strange.


*I've waited as long as 24 hours for those things to show up! Annoying because you never know when it will be delayed, sometimes you get it within minutes. I ordered several at one time (long story that's not important  ) and one appeared immediately the next one took about an hour and the final one (which was actually the FIRST ordered) took 24 hours *


----------



## mort1331

Wowoow...score right now at superstore..yeast...it is quick rise..but still..and they had pizza yeast??.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm soooo excited! I'll soon get to post the first EPIC FAIL over in my kitchen thread ... and I've documented it from beginning to end since it was pretty obvious early on in the process that it wasn't going to turn out AND i wasn't going to do anything other than throw out the mess, might as well keep going for the humour value! This way you can all laugh along with me
> 
> View attachment 489949*



Ok I am patiently waiting.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

my grumble for today: someone stole our christmas light projector! we still have our lights and one of those inflatables up. they aren’t seasonally appropriate, but they make the kiddo happy so they’re staying. the projector fell over as the snow melted, so i tucked it along the side of the house. today, it’s gone.

i wish i could tell the person who took it they’re taking metaphoric candy from an actual baby.

if i’m talking to them, i would also probably mention that we still have the remote...


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am patiently waiting.
> View attachment 490172
> Hugs
> Mel


I was going to say impatiently waiting.   LOL


----------



## AngelDisney

marchingstar said:


> my grumble for today: someone stole our christmas light projector! we still have our lights and one of those inflatables up. they aren’t seasonally appropriate, but they make the kiddo happy so they’re staying. the projector fell over as the snow melted, so i tucked it along the side of the house. today, it’s gone.
> 
> i wish i could tell the person who took it they’re taking metaphoric candy from an actual baby.
> 
> if i’m talking to them, i would also probably mention that we still have the remote...


Oh goodness! It means someone actually walked to the side of your house during physical distancing to take it away. Take care and stay safe!


----------



## marchingstar

AngelDisney said:


> Oh goodness! It means someone actually walked to the side of your house during physical distancing to take it away. Take care and stay safe!



We have a corner lot, so the side of the house is along a walkway. They’d still have to come on to our property, but I left it too visible. 

I really should have put it away better, I was just busy and forgot. But still...what a thing to take at a time like this!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Wowoow...score right now at superstore..yeast...it is quick rise..but still..and they had pizza yeast??.


*You can head over to my kitchen thread and read THIS POST for all things yeasty!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am patiently waiting.
> View attachment 490172
> Hugs
> Mel





juniorbugman said:


> I was going to say impatiently waiting.   LOL



*I'm actually in the process of this post, detailing the disaster and providing pictures, both of what they SAID would happen and what ACTUALLY happened. *


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from a Sobeys shop. I was shopping for myself, MIL and her neighbour. I knew I was going to finally make my thresdhold spend.    Check out and looking at the receipt on my way out the door and no loaded offers on my receipt.

I know the people in the store can't do anything and that I would have to wait until I got home to call. I loaded all the offers yesterday on my computer and checked them again this morning. Everything was fine. I forgot to check a third time on the app when I entered the store (my bad).

I called Sobeys help line and they did say they added the offers for me and they should show up in my account in 7-10 days. Normally I wouldn't have called for a few loaded offers but in these AM drought days (and I made a special trip to that store) I followed up.

The store was lovely and everything was in stock except yeast and flour but I wasn't really looking for those. On the yeast front DH saw a report on why there is a yeast shortage. Yeast had a lead time that can't be changed (you can't rush the production), so there's that and then the source for some of their packaging is India which is closed for a month. Who ever would have thought.


----------



## isabellea

Yeast and flour seem to be low everywhere here too! I did two shopping runs this morning. First one for my friends who are still fighting their COVID-19 infections (he tested negative last week but positive again this week as he needs two negative tests before going back to work in a nursing home and she had symptoms but no test since she works from home anyway) at Provigo (Loblaws) and for ourselves at IGA (Sobeys). Both orders were huge so there was no way I could have combined them. Every week I hope my grocery bill will be lower and every week it's over 300$!!! Our grocery budget increased by 30% since we are home. And of course, no AM other than the 1AM/20$ base offer.


----------



## juniorbugman

I went shopping today again at Sobeys.  I was going to try and hold out until next week but we needed milk and eggs and my Red Rose tea was on sale for a great price so I wanted to try and get it the first day.   I earned 10 base miles and 65 bonus miles.  Some for product bought in store and the rest were loaded offers.  Spend $115 get 25 miles.  My nephew and his girlfriend live with me so I have to make sure that I have food for their dinners and lunches.  She works at Costco and he works for the Beer store warehouse so both are essential services.  I am lucky that I am retired so I get to go shopping for all 4 of us in my house.  It is also his birthday on Monday so I had to buy a cake for him and some birthday treats.  Yup I spoil them.   
My store had no flour and yeast as well and most of the frozen veggies and fruits were gone.  They seemed to be stocked up on fresh fruits and veggies and I am always seeing them checking the stock.  I was very lucky when I shopped because when I left the line wrapped around the corner  so maybe 10-12 people waiting in line and when I went in there was no line and I had to wait for the lady cleaning the buggies to bring me one.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks to Airmiles i needed to clean up my keyboard after opening up an email with THIS great announcement Now off to get more water!
*


----------



## ottawamom

I want to meet one of those people who manage to get 5000AM through loaded offers. The loaded offers are almost always on full priced products. Occasionally it will match up with a sale.

I got the same email. The products they said I purchased most were hillarious. Chicken and toothpaste?


----------



## bababear_50

Ha!
Mine were chicken and toothpaste too!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine was toothpaste and chips, which is probably pretty accurate. They often give me one for Lays, and I buy them a lot for the boy. I did apparently get 259 which is pretty good considering I know there were a few that didn't work and I didn't bother following up on.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Oh oh, I read this line and suddenly wondered if you could mix up mashed blueberries and milk to freeze into a cold treat?


*My usual evening "treat" is a make-shift smoothie - big glass of milk, blueberry syrup and a ton of frozen blueberries. It freezes up and is *almost* like a milkshake 
*


pigletto said:


> When I was at Costco they had bags and bags of frozen blueberries. I not only thought of you instantly but wondered if you ever needed if I could bring them to your porch. My niece and nephew live in your city and I would happily drive up to see their sweet little smiling faces from a safe distance too. So keep it in mind if you ever can't find them. Lord knows I'm looking for things to do


*That is so sweet of you to offer! I'm actually heading out to brave Costco tomorrow and I'll be hoisting a few of those bags into the cart, along with some white cheddar, cartons of egg whites (i think they carry their own brand?),vinegar (it goes in the laundry when i wash sheets), rolls for the vacuum sealer, hopefully some flour, and anything else that leaps into the cart *


dancin Disney style said:


> @Donald - my hero a couple of things.....are you rationing the Tuna because it's hard to get?  If so call the grocery manager, explain your situation and ask him/her to order you in a case or two or three.
> To your frustration.....if it helps at all many of us are feeling frustrated right now.  While it's not food related, I am certainly having some dark/sad days right now.  I have had several days lately that I've just started to cry for no specific reason.  There are so many things that I want to be doing but can't, places I want to go, I want to see people, I want to go back to work and just hug someone.  It made me cry on Sunday thinking that when I do go back to work I might not be allowed to touch someone's hand or give them a hug.  Those things mean as much to me as it does to them.....and I didn't realize it before.
> AND....I was a Shoppers and saw frozen blueberries, I thought of you.


*Yes, the tuna is because it's only available in No Frills and i hate to be *that person* who clears the shelf off. There are obviously other people buying it because I've had a few trips when i left empty-handed. It's not quite so urgent now that egg whites & cheese have made it safely into my diet -- i enjoy having an omelette for dinner, almost like a real meal, instead of a can of tuna! 
This is an odd time for everyone but those of us who have a mental illness are really struggling. I do however, think it's harder for people who have never dealt with depression before, never experienced anxiety, never known what it feels like to have their emotions beyond their control. I have noticed a lot of new things popping up to help deal with stress and anxiety and if anyone is interested in a few apps i can suggest some. It's a good time to look for meditations that you can listen to and create a space of "you time" Spotify has a bunch of them *


marcyleecorgan said:


> What about breakfast salad?  I found this recipe when you said Egg Whites Only:
> https://www.eatingbirdfood.com/blueberry-eggs-breakfast-salad/


*Can I just say that i think that salad looks gross and even if i could have all of those things i simply wouldn't be able to stomach it ?!?!?! And OMG look at the website name "eating bird food" that's hilarious!!*

*A huge thanks to everyone who stepped up and offered suggestions, it's like my own little crowd-sourcing recipe collection and it made me feel very loved. The thought of new things to eat is very exciting and you helped me look at things in a different way!!!*
*Here's my list of foods, if it's not on this list, I can't have it, Yes SIX foods since Feb 1st*

*Tuna*
*Taters*
*Canola Oil*
*Blueberries*
*Glucose*
*Tapioca Flour*
*Salt is fine if it's the stuff I grind, not table salt*
*New additions that are safe*

*Lactose-free milk*
*Egg Whites*
*White Cheddar Cheese*
*Foods I've tried that have sadly failed*

*Wheat*
*Egg yolks*
*Next foods to test, in the order i WANT to add them back in*

*Corn -- i can then have polenta for a hot addition to my meals and popcorn for snacking on, nothing has any crunch (unless the berries are still frozen or i over fry the taters )*
*A veggie, maybe peas or green beans*
*Some other form of protein (i want beef but dietitian says wait till much later, hard on the tummy)*
*chocolate!???*
* Suggestions of what you would be missing and would want to test?*


----------



## mort1331

Chicken for protein..lots of options on what you can do with it. And i love me my broc.


----------



## ottawamom

Two thoughts Jacqueline, 

Have you ever thought of speaking with the store manager and asking them if they can order a case or two of the Tuna for you that way you wouldn't feel you were depriving someone else and you would get enough to meet your needs in one shop.

What about another type of grain like rice? If it worked out would that mean you could also incorporate rice flour into your diet. Or what about another of the easier to digest flours like arrowroot.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm,,turkey,mushrooms,and I love my bananas.

Hugs Mel


----------



## isabellea

Jacqueline, I think I would try a kind of nut, rice or bananas.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If you can eat bananas then you could add those to your blueberry "smoothie" drink? Put it all in the blender.

For a nut, why not peanuts. I know they make 100% peanut butter now.  It doesn't have all of those additives in it like regular PB.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, the tuna is because it's only available in No Frills and i hate to be *that person* who clears the shelf off. There are obviously other people buying it because I've had a few trips when i left empty-handed. It's not quite so urgent now that egg whites & cheese have made it safely into my diet -- i enjoy having an omelette for dinner, almost like a real meal, instead of a can of tuna!
> This is an odd time for everyone but those of us who have a mental illness are really struggling. I do however, think it's harder for people who have never dealt with depression before, never experienced anxiety, never known what it feels like to have their emotions beyond their control. I have noticed a lot of new things popping up to help deal with stress and anxiety and if anyone is interested in a few apps i can suggest some. It's a good time to look for meditations that you can listen to and create a space of "you time" Spotify has a bunch of them *


I think you hit the nail on the head.  I'm a bit of a control freak....maybe a lot  I've had to work hard to control it at work. I just want to jump in and do everything and answer ALL the questions/concerns. Unfortunately, the family has to suck it up and just deal with me I did wonder if I was feeling a little depressed.  I'm fine now but for a few days I just wanted to lay in my bed and watch TV or sleep.  Now I'm pacing the cage again.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *My usual evening "treat" is a make-shift smoothie - big glass of milk, blueberry syrup and a ton of frozen blueberries. It freezes up and is *almost* like a milkshake
> View attachment 490298
> 
> That is so sweet of you to offer! I'm actually heading out to brave Costco tomorrow and I'll be hoisting a few of those bags into the cart, along with some white cheddar, cartons of egg whites (i think they carry their own brand?),vinegar (it goes in the laundry when i wash sheets), rolls for the vacuum sealer, hopefully some flour, and anything else that leaps into the cart *
> 
> *Yes, the tuna is because it's only available in No Frills and i hate to be *that person* who clears the shelf off. There are obviously other people buying it because I've had a few trips when i left empty-handed. It's not quite so urgent now that egg whites & cheese have made it safely into my diet -- i enjoy having an omelette for dinner, almost like a real meal, instead of a can of tuna!
> This is an odd time for everyone but those of us who have a mental illness are really struggling. I do however, think it's harder for people who have never dealt with depression before, never experienced anxiety, never known what it feels like to have their emotions beyond their control. I have noticed a lot of new things popping up to help deal with stress and anxiety and if anyone is interested in a few apps i can suggest some. It's a good time to look for meditations that you can listen to and create a space of "you time" Spotify has a bunch of them *
> 
> *Can I just say that i think that salad looks gross and even if i could have all of those things i simply wouldn't be able to stomach it ?!?!?! And OMG look at the website name "eating bird food" that's hilarious!!*
> 
> *A huge thanks to everyone who stepped up and offered suggestions, it's like my own little crowd-sourcing recipe collection and it made me feel very loved. The thought of new things to eat is very exciting and you helped me look at things in a different way!!!*
> *Here's my list of foods, if it's not on this list, I can't have it, Yes SIX foods since Feb 1st*
> 
> *Tuna*
> *Taters*
> *Canola Oil*
> *Blueberries*
> *Glucose*
> *Tapioca Flour*
> *Salt is fine if it's the stuff I grind, not table salt*
> *New additions that are safe*
> 
> *Lactose-free milk*
> *Egg Whites*
> *White Cheddar Cheese*
> *Foods I've tried that have sadly failed*
> 
> *Wheat*
> *Egg yolks*
> *Next foods to test, in the order i WANT to add them back in*
> 
> *Corn -- i can then have polenta for a hot addition to my meals and popcorn for snacking on, nothing has any crunch (unless the berries are still frozen or i over fry the taters )*
> *A veggie, maybe peas or green beans*
> *Some other form of protein (i want beef but dietitian says wait till much later, hard on the tummy)*
> *chocolate!???*
> * Suggestions of what you would be missing and would want to test?*



Since tuna is ok, how about fresh salmon or other fish, even lightly pan fried with little oil. Are you able to tolerate soy, tofu is a protein that I find easy to digest when I experience GERD symptoms.  I like to pan fry it with chicken, fish or shrimp and any veggies on hand for added flavour.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW what an A-MAZ-ING thing to wake up and read your posts,  thank you all so much. 

I feel like a bit of a dolt though because I neglected to include the list of foods that we already know I can't eat.   kinda like when we were in Disney and I had to keep explaining that by saying I can eat squash that meant WINTER squash, not zucchini. It drew a few blank stares when I said winter squash and  mentioning butternut would turn on the light and they'd say oooh sorry we don't have that in stock,  too much work.  

list of things I can't eat anymore, like ever!*

*broccoli *
*cauliflower *
*peppers *
*tomatoes*
* onions *
*garlic *
*oats*
* acidic fruits*
*lamb*
*pork*
*sulphites*
*list of things that are questionable enough that I've been told to avoid*


*poultry of any kind*
* rice*
* mushrooms*
*leafy greens *
*I'm sure I've forgotten things but this might explain my frustration and confusion about food! I'll look into several of your suggestions though,  like nuts but I seem to recall the allergist mentioned a few straight up no due to higher possibility of mold  bananas might be a good idea!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Peanuts aren't really a nut, they are a legume, so if you are ok to try peas/beans you should be ok to try them as well (or instead). Radishes? They are nice roasted if you don't like them raw. 

Agree with different types of fish, if tuna is ok. 

Dates? You would have to watch those because some have sulphites of course. Grapes? They aren't acidic fruit.


----------



## isabellea

What about quinoa? It's a grain but also has a high content of proteins. It has become a stable here since DH now mostly eat vegan.


----------



## bababear_50

As a person who foolishly tried the *great Banana Diet of the 80's*,,,there is a lot of things when desperate you can make with a banana. I actually stopped eating Bananas for a year after the diet.

Pan fried bananas
Baked roasted bananas
Dehydrated banana chips
Banana smoothies.
Frozen banana chunks
Banana chunks baked on the BBQ
Banana pancake
even:
*How to Boil Bananas*
You can make a powerful sleeping tonic from bananas. Research shows that magnesium-rich bananas may help you sleep more soundly (in addition to these other surprising health benefits). To make a cup of banana tea, bring a pot of water to a boil. Then, leaving the peel intact, cut off both ends of a banana and carefully place it in the boiling water. Let the banana steep for about 10 minutes, and then strain the tea through a colander into a mug. Drink at least 60 minutes before bed.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Coconut would be another one to try, not sure if it has sulphites in it? If you could have that then coconut flour opens up lots of possibilities, including versions of bread and muffins. Almonds, same with the flour being a replacement for many things. Depends if it's one of the nuts you can try.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*oopsie one more thing I forgot to mention regarding fish.  It was on my list of 6 foods but it eventually shrunk to the one single type of tuna. It seems that all fish is washed in a sulphite bath before it's frozen, so there's that entire source gone. I was eating a lot of salmon from Costco until I got to the point where it was making me gag just from seeing it,  I just couldn't stomach another bite.  Shame because I really liked it but try eating it cold at 8 am or almost worse for me was cooking it then  
shell fish should be fine but the sulphite issue is involved there as well.  Sigh *


----------



## hdrolfe

Decided to go to Sobeys for my weekly shop this week. What a disaster that was! I will stick to Metro (and Farm Boy for fruits since no one else seems to have any). I only got 25 or so AM even though it was supposed to be more, but it was such a mess I didn't fight for the ones I was owed. And they are charging for bags, apparently they'll let you bring yours in, but no one else is doing that because it was suggested not to. So I won't be back there until this is over, and maybe then only for a nice Blue Friday (should they ever return). I had to stop at Farm Boy to get fruit because the only stuff Sobeys had (besides apples, does no one like apples?) were the organic ones that were way too expensive. Since I was at farm boy any way, I got some of their big chocolate chunk cookies to make me feel better


----------



## juniorbugman

Looks like I win the My Offers rewards.  It says mine was mostly bread & soups.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine was for broccoli and pasta sauce LOL


----------



## cari12

Gotcha beat with My Offers.  Says it was mostly drink mixes and herbs. DH likes to add Mio to his water and we have guinea pigs who love cilantro and I get those a lot in My Offers.


----------



## mort1331

In 2019, you received a grand total of​



*87*​
 
*Bonus
Miles*​



*through MyOffers.*​

I guess that means they dont count my skids of relish and oatmeal....oh well.


----------



## damo

Mine was cake mix....hahahahahaha.


----------



## cari12

Little piece of good news regarding our cancelled March trip to Disneyland. I had booked one night hotel in San Francisco with AM and didn’t realize when I booked that it was non-refundable so of course AM wasn’t going to give a refund right away. But I filed a case because the hotel chain had posted on its website that it was refunding non-refundable bookings due to Covid. Finally got my refund today! 2750 AM back in my account.
Now still hoping we at least get the 24 month credits for the flights they forced me to rebook for May 2020.


----------



## Debbie

How are you seeing what your bonus miles from offers in 2019 were? I've searched but can't find mine.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys is sending out personalized emails. Yours will come eventually. I got mine two days ago, DH came yesterday and DS's came today.


----------



## cari12

Debbie said:


> How are you seeing what your bonus miles from offers in 2019 were? I've searched but can't find mine.


It was in an email


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo has decided he HAS to play Animal Crossing. Which is only on the Nintendo switch, which we don't have... apparently the lite one is only a handheld? So now he's begging for one, but they appear to be out of stock everywhere (and are $400!!) I see there is a lite on AM which I'm a little short to be able to get. I wonder if they will have the regular one if it is ever back in stock anywhere. I'm not sure if it's a good use of AM or not, I'm supposed to be saving them for travel, which may not happen forever any way. There is also a small electric/battery lawn mower which looks pretty neat. Probably does a better job than my push/reel mower. I do have the AM for that, I think it's more AM than would translate into a cash price, and then I really wouldn't have enough for a switch. A fun dilemma to have I guess


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has decided he HAS to play Animal Crossing. Which is only on the Nintendo switch, which we don't have... apparently the lite one is only a handheld? So now he's begging for one, but they appear to be out of stock everywhere (and are $400!!) I see there is a lite on AM which I'm a little short to be able to get. I wonder if they will have the regular one if it is ever back in stock anywhere. I'm not sure if it's a good use of AM or not, I'm supposed to be saving them for travel, which may not happen forever any way. There is also a small electric/battery lawn mower which looks pretty neat. Probably does a better job than my push/reel mower. I do have the AM for that, I think it's more AM than would translate into a cash price, and then I really wouldn't have enough for a switch. A fun dilemma to have I guess


Do you collect PC points? Shoppers have Nintendo Switch and there’s redemption event this weekend. My mom went to the store with me to get one for DD when it first came out. We got it with the senior discount plus 20X points.


----------



## AngelDisney

My Offers summary for 4 years is a whopping 81 AM. On the other hand, DD’s summary for one month is 50 AM. How did that happen?


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo has decided he HAS to play Animal Crossing. Which is only on the Nintendo switch, which we don't have... apparently the lite one is only a handheld? So now he's begging for one, but they appear to be out of stock everywhere (and are $400!!) I see there is a lite on AM which I'm a little short to be able to get. I wonder if they will have the regular one if it is ever back in stock anywhere. I'm not sure if it's a good use of AM or not, I'm supposed to be saving them for travel, which may not happen forever any way. There is also a small electric/battery lawn mower which looks pretty neat. Probably does a better job than my push/reel mower. I do have the AM for that, I think it's more AM than would translate into a cash price, and then I really wouldn't have enough for a switch. A fun dilemma to have I guess


 
on the one hand, animal crossing is tons of fun. on the other, i love my electric lawnmower. 

the difference between the switch and a switch lite is what you said. it would be like getting him a gameboy. 

also, we got our switch lite the way @AngelDisney is suggesting, through a redemption event at shoppers. it worked out to a really good deal.

so...my vote right now is keep saving for the switch, and tell your son that lawn duty is his responsibility for the summer as a trade off?


----------



## dancin Disney style

LOL...we have Animal Crossing(the previous version)  It's is the most boring game EVER.  I don't get the hype at all.


----------



## bababear_50

I took my questions to the store manager via a call this morning and yes I can bring *Buddy* shopping with me. I go to pick up *Buddy* curbside pick up this morning.

Yeah!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Tinkershelly

Hahaha, my grand total was mostly through cat litter and cheese


----------



## Disney Addicted

MyOffers summary is 187 bonus miles.  Top products were fresh beef and frozen chicken.  That surprises me.

Our small TV in the rec room poofed today.  Something burned out on it.   Electrical smell built up in the air until the TV turned off and will no longer work.  That leaves us with 1 TV in the living room in a family of gamers.  Yeah, we need a TV.  Hubby & I were practically flipping coins to see who got to use the upstairs TV this morning.  LOL.

So the upstairs TV (55") will go in the rec room once we get a new TV.  I'll have to research them soon.  Huh.  Beyond not wanting a plasma TV (minecraft tool bar keeps burning into it) I don't know what type of features there are these days.  I would like a 65" TV though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just  did a chat session and got 50 miles posted to my account.  I have two more to chase down at their 6 week marks. And I actually spent $75 at Sobeys today and earned 25 miles from My Offers but they didn't register on my receipt, so have to call to chase those down.

Oh, and I earned 199 on my mastercard this month. Thank goodness for my mastercard!


----------



## ottawamom

Same thing happened with my "My Offers" on Thursday. I called and they said they would post in 7-10 days.


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just did a chat session and got 50 miles posted to my account. I have two more to chase down at their 6 week marks. And I actually spent $75 at Sobeys today and earned 25 miles from My Offers but they didn't register on my receipt, so have to call to chase those down.





ottawamom said:


> Same thing happened with my "My Offers" on Thursday. I called and they said they would post in 7-10 days.


Same thing happened to me on April 2 and the points were posted the next week after I called.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am over on the Cruise Critic boards and someone on there just posted that on the DIS boards Disney is extending unused tickets valid for 2020 until December 31, 2021.  I'm going to go search and see if I can find the thread/post.


----------



## mort1331

Disney Addicted said:


> MyOffers summary is 187 bonus miles.  Top products were fresh beef and frozen chicken.  That surprises me.
> 
> Our small TV in the rec room poofed today.  Something burned out on it.   Electrical smell built up in the air until the TV turned off and will no longer work.  That leaves us with 1 TV in the living room in a family of gamers.  Yeah, we need a TV.  Hubby & I were practically flipping coins to see who got to use the upstairs TV this morning.  LOL.
> 
> So the upstairs TV (55") will go in the rec room once we get a new TV.  I'll have to research them soon.  Huh.  Beyond not wanting a plasma TV (minecraft tool bar keeps burning into it) I don't know what type of features there are these days.  I would like a 65" TV though.


So if your not a huge tech geek..in this day and age. Almost any tvs. We picked up a sharp..which is actually  a chinese tv with the sharp name rights. For 65 and under ypu should get for under 1000.


----------



## isabellea

My advice of the day: iPhones and laundry don't go together! 

Now my Xs is in rice and crossing my fingers I don't have to choose between buying an iPhone 11 and the new 2nd gen SE.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

isabellea said:


> My advice of the day: iPhones and laundry don't go together!
> 
> Now my Xs is in rice and crossing my fingers I don't have to choose between buying an iPhone 11 and the new 2nd gen SE.



Oh no...hope the rice does the trick for you.

We haven't been able to do laundry for over a week because our washing machine died and since it is 11 years old, not worth having a repair person come to fix it...I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will not be too long for Lowe's to reopen so we can get a new machine and collect AM.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am over on the Cruise Critic boards and someone on there just posted that on the DIS boards Disney is extending unused tickets valid for 2020 until December 31, 2021.  I'm going to go search and see if I can find the thread/post.


I bought my Canadian dated tickets from Disney directly for this December. I checked MDE many times lately and the expiry date is still Dec. 30, 2020. Is this extension only applied to flexible date tickets?


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> My advice of the day: iPhones and laundry don't go together!
> 
> Now my Xs is in rice and crossing my fingers I don't have to choose between buying an iPhone 11 and the new 2nd gen SE.



Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hon!
Youngest son washed his very expensive AirPods a week or two ago and the rice worked.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Oh no...hope the rice does the trick for you.
> 
> We haven't been able to do laundry for over a week because our washing machine died and since it is 11 years old, not worth having a repair person come to fix it...I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will not be too long for Lowe's to reopen so we can get a new machine and collect AM.



Hi Hon
Is Lowes doing any online ordering of appliances? 
Maybe airmiles for purchase and airmiles for going through the airmiles site?
Hope you are able to get a new one soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Is Lowes doing any online ordering of appliances?
> Maybe airmiles for purchase and airmiles for going through the airmiles site?
> Hope you are able to get a new one soon.
> Hugs
> Mel



Yes they are but it would only be a front porch drop off and we would have no idea how to get it to the basement, hook it up and remove the old one.  So we will wait...as patiently as we can for the store to reopen and to restart their delivery and installation services.    At least I have done my research and am pretty sure which one I want when they reopen.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Yes they are but it would only be a front porch drop off and we would have no idea how to get it to the basement, hook it up and remove the old one.  So we will wait...as patiently as we can for the store to reopen and to restart their delivery and installation services.    At least I have done my research and am pretty sure which one I want when they reopen.



what have you picked? a few of us are were talking washers a couple weeks back


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> My advice of the day: iPhones and laundry don't go together!
> 
> Now my Xs is in rice and crossing my fingers I don't have to choose between buying an iPhone 11 and the new 2nd gen SE.


Make sure you leave it untouched in the rice for a minimum of 24hrs.


----------



## Gigi22

My Mix & Match AMs magically appeared in my account!   Posted on Friday, but I only saw them today.


----------



## Etch

Disney Addicted said:


> Beyond not wanting a plasma TV (minecraft tool bar keeps burning into it) I don't know what type of features there are these days. I would like a 65" TV though.


Plasma went the way of the dinosaur a few years ago so you won't have to worry about that.

There are two types of technologies currently available, LED and OLED (O stands for Organic).  You will find plenty of 65" LED tvs for $1000 or under.  They will most likely all have the features you are looking for.  

OLED tvs of this size will be closer to $2000.  They have some picture quality advantages over the LED.  I think most people would not see much difference if comparing the technologies side by side.

You may also see TVs advertised as QLED (Quantum Dot) but these are still based on LED and are not a separate technology.

Some things you may want to think about are number of HDMI ports you require and where you actually purchase it from. For example earn Air Miles at "The Source" vs Costco who extends the manufacturer warranty on electronics to two years for free.

Anyway, I could probably write 20 paragraphs on the subject but we'll leave it at that!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> what have you picked? a few of us are were talking washers a couple weeks back



We would like a top loader, I know most want front loaders but we prefer top loader...so right now I am leaning toward the Whirlpool HE Top Loader washer and dryer pair.  Our current washing pairs are whirlpool and they have lasted us over 10 years with only one service call on the washer for something that was not major.  I'll look back through the thread to see what washers were being discussed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have a Whirlpool top loader and really like it. I think we have had it for like 10 years now. We need a new dryer! Our is OLD! We also want a new stove. I think we are going to stay with the coil top (I know I know old skool) as a black ceramic top would show every cat hair imaginable and literally drive us crazy when cooking.  All I really care about is a hidden lower baking element so it is easier to clean!

Also, do all newer stoves bake from the top and bottom at the same time? Ours only uses the top element when baking a loaf it literally cooks the top but not the middle / bottom.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am over on the Cruise Critic boards and someone on there just posted that on the DIS boards Disney is extending unused tickets valid for 2020 until December 31, 2021.  I'm going to go search and see if I can find the thread/post.


I found proof on the Disney website. It's under the terms and conditions at the bottom of the page when you purchase a ticket. I'm not 100% certain if it applies to tickets already purchased but it would apply to those purchased today.

Terms and conditions of ticket purchase.

One-day tickets are valid only on the selected date. One-day Flexible Date Tickets are valid for one day of admission prior to December 31, 2021.

For multi-day tickets, all days must be used during the valid ticket dates shown above. For multi-day Flexible Date Tickets, the first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2021, and the tickets and any other options purchased must be used within 14 days of first use, except for Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Flexible Date Tickets. For Florida Resident 3-Day and 4-Day Flexible Date Tickets, the first day of use must be on or before December 31, 2021, and the tickets and any other options purchased expire 6 months after first use. Multi-day tickets are valid for one theme park per day for each day of the ticket.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! Thank goodness Air Miles sells the flexible date tickets!


----------



## ottawamom

I would ask Robo just to be sure. He has an inside track with ticketing and might be able to determine if it applies to already purchased tickets. Also, not sure if it will apply to our Canadian resident tickets as they are no longer for sale. Still too many undecided factors.

It is hopeful news though.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We would like a top loader, I know most want front loaders but we prefer top loader...so right now I am leaning toward the Whirlpool HE Top Loader washer and dryer pair.  Our current washing pairs are whirlpool and they have lasted us over 10 years with only one service call on the washer for something that was not major.  I'll look back through the thread to see what washers were being discussed.



oh we didn’t have a ton of ideas  someone said samsung appliances are prone to problems. 

i was leaning towards top loading. our current machine is front loading. i really don’t care for it. i really appreciate the info! and i hope you’re able to replace yours soon.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

there are also little silicone beads that work in the same way as the rice, to absorb moisture.

I wish our front loader didn't require so much maintenance! I hate that I have to leave the door open, wipe off the door and make sure there's not a puddle of water in the seals.  High-efficiency, no, no, I think they meant high maintenance.... oh well, it was free, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

marchingstar said:


> oh we didn’t have a ton of ideas  someone said samsung appliances are prone to problems.
> 
> i was leaning towards top loading. our current machine is front loading. i really don’t care for it. i really appreciate the info! and i hope you’re able to replace yours soon.



Thanks.  We dislike the front loaders when we are on vacation and the only thing I would like to have this time is the option to be able to add something after you start the cycle...ours has auto sensor for the water level and if you open the lid once you have started it, it will fill the water right up to the top level....


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> Make sure you leave it untouched in the rice for a minimum of 24hrs.



It's been in rice for 24h and we are waiting until late tonight before checking if it worked or not. My SIM card is damaged so I'm not too optimistic. 



marcyleecorgan said:


> there are also little silicone beads that work in the same way as the rice, to absorb moisture.
> 
> I wish our front loader didn't require so much maintenance! I hate that I have to leave the door open, wipe off the door and make sure there's not a puddle of water in the seals.  High-efficiency, no, no, I think they meant high maintenance.... oh well, it was free, so I shouldn't complain.



We added the silica beads we could find in the house with the rice since that rice will go in the garbage when we are done. 

We have Whirlpool front loader and I really like it. It's over 10 yo and still working fine. I will probably buy Whirlpool again when we have to change our set.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> oh we didn’t have a ton of ideas  someone said samsung appliances are prone to problems.
> 
> i was leaning towards top loading. our current machine is front loading. i really don’t care for it. i really appreciate the info! and i hope you’re able to replace yours soon.


It might have been me that mentioned Samsung.  I bought a new LG set in December.  When I was at Lowes speaking with the salesman and I gave him my short list he immediately said NO to the Samsung.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> It might have been me that mentioned Samsung.  I bought a new LG set in December.  When I was at Lowes speaking with the salesman and I gave him my short list he immediately said NO to the Samsung.



Thank you


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> It might have been me that mentioned Samsung.  I bought a new LG set in December.  When I was at Lowes speaking with the salesman and I gave him my short list he immediately said NO to the Samsung.



When I was shopping around for a dishwasher last summer I read a ton of reviews, talk to lots of sales people etc and the one constant was that Samsung does not have a great track record for service.
My ultimate conclusion was that they might be good appliances, or even great ones but where they fall down is in the area of customer service and repair.


----------



## hdrolfe

I dream of someday owning instead of renting and I would get smart appliances. Like that one that lets you know what's in your fridge or a dishwasher you can run remotely (and that is super quiet). I do prefer top loading washing machines, my mom got a really nice one, no idea of the brand but it's HUGE. No agitator in the middle and she has a little grabby stick to reach in and get everything out of when it's done. And it's not on a pedestal or anything, just really deep. I had to practically climb in to reach the stuff at the bottom. Then she told me about the grabby stick. I think she wanted to see what I would do. It plays fun music when it's done, all her appliances do actually, the dishwasher too and it pops open a bit when it's done to let the steam out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would still get one with an agitator though as that is what does the scrubbing when washing the clothes. I know people who have one without and they say it doesn't seem to clean as well.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We bought new machines about 4 years ago after our old Amana set which was 15+ year old and I was worried that they were going to crap out so we bought new ones and gave our old ones away.  I decided on the top loading with no agitator.  We did get a Kenmore set.   They have not given us any troubles yet ( knocking on wood ) but the washer definitely doesn't clean the clothes like our old set.  I like that it can fit large quilts/bedding, but the cycles are MUCH longer to get clothes clean.  But other than that, I do like the set we have now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Decided i should at least sit down at my computer today since i couldn't remember the last time i had come into this room (other than to use the spare bed as a staging area for laundry on it's way up or down!) I use the surface all day, every day but i still need to pull my email down from the server and deal with some of those at my desk, sort thru and reconcile my AM receipts/statements and eventually i WILL finish up my photobook from our January trip. 

I have Chrome set to open up with the same tabs and THIS was the one that I had last been using. What did i find after i signed on?? My post from last week after my Rexall shopping trip,I never actually hit post reply  Here it is:

I went grocery shopping yesterday (ok so this now needs to say Last Monday!) and there were 2 things we needed and we can't wait for 2 weeks to find out they are still out of stock, soap for hubby and Biotene mouthwash for me (my meds lead to dry mouth over night) so i decided I would make one last Rexall trip today (which would now be Last Tuesday!) to take advantage of the old lady discount. Shopper's needs you to be considerably older AND there are a few Rexall products we've fallen in love with over the years. We had decided that since hubby hasn't left the house to do anything other than sit on the front step when it's sunny for close to 6 weeks (how on earth has it been that long?!?!?) that he needed to actually GO somewhere so he was going to drive & then sit in the car while i ran in to get the few things we needed. Gawd he was so busy that we didn't leave the house until 7:15 and the store closes at 8 right now (I almost left on my own but took pity on him and waited) I got a lot of stuff, saved a ton of money on things that never go on sale and earned a whopping TWO miles. Several of my favourite employees were working so we had a long chat (with them on the other side of the plexi shield) about how sad we all are that AM will no longer be an option and that I won't be shopping there anymore  

The end of an era for my AM earning. It was a tiny ad in a Rexall flyer that was the spark that lit this thread. We've earned more miles that I can tally now but last year it was over 6,000 plus however many AMEX miles, they will be missed. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wonder if air miles will be this sparse as long as the social distancing is going strong.

Since our April/May trip to Mexico I have been also collecting Aeroplan points (jump started with Air Canada Vacations) for myself, DH and DD.  When I can't get a good return or the store isn't offered through the Airmilesshops portal I turn to the Aeroplan eStore. They have regular multiplier deals as well.

So I have three rewards programs I am actively participating in now. Every little bit helps!


----------



## tinkerone

I have an offer on my secondary card of earn one AM, get 25 AM.  It’s an opt in and only good till May first.  Maybe I can get it in.


----------



## AngelDisney

Aeroplan also offers free flight cancellation online before April 30, so no need to call them. However, it works well with DD’s account but not my mom’s reservation on my account. I may need to call tomorrow.


----------



## mkmommy

AngelDisney said:


> Aeroplan also offers free flight cancellation online before April 30, so no need to call them. However, it works well with DD’s account but not my mom’s reservation on my account. I may need to call tomorrow.


Thank you for this information. I cancelled a cruise in November and I had booked flights with Aeroplan points. I knew I would get a refund for the points but I thought I would be out the taxes so this saves me $200.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> When I was shopping around for a dishwasher last summer I read a ton of reviews, talk to lots of sales people etc and the one constant was that Samsung does not have a great track record for service.
> My ultimate conclusion was that they might be good appliances, or even great ones but where they fall down is in the area of customer service and repair.


I have a Samsung OTR microwave.  We reno'd the kitchen and had never had one of these before so I had no idea about how they should work.  After it was installed I noticed very quickly that it didn't have much of a draw.  Being under warranty I called in the tech.  He did almost nothing but his end all be all test was holding a tissue under it.  On high power it struggled to hold the tissue up but the tech said it was working fine and there was nothing wrong with it.  I was not at all happy about the service call or the way the way things were left but since I had nothing to compare to I just let it go. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I would still get one with an agitator though as that is what does the scrubbing when washing the clothes. I know people who have one without and they say it doesn't seem to clean as well.


Most machines no longer have agitators.  There are a few but the machines are very basic, small and tend to be lower quality.  In our old machine with the agitator our clothes  were constantly coming out of the wash with holes in them.  Since we got the new machine (no agitator) we have not had one single item come out with a hole.  As far as the clothes not coming out clean....you have to run the machines cleaning cycle on a regular basis.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Most machines no longer have agitators.  There are a few but the machines are very basic, small and tend to be lower quality.  In our old machine with the agitator our clothes  were constantly coming out of the wash with holes in them.  Since we got the new machine (no agitator) we have not had one single item come out with a hole.  As far as the clothes not coming out clean....you have to run the machines cleaning cycle on a regular basis.



I have never had a washer put holes in my clothes...


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have never had a washer put holes in my clothes...


Not big ones.  Little pin prick sized holes.  Small enough that you might not notice but I hang dry all my clothes which means I also have to iron them.  I would find the holes while ironing.


----------



## ottawamom

Did anyone do the AM offer at Rexall March 20-22 use 95Cash AM get 25AM? They were supposed to post within 30 days. I did the offer and am still waiting for them to post. Just did online chat and I got the wait until 120 days to file a report line.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom I go back on the chat and say that the terms say 30 days. Usually I have to prove it says that by copying and pasting the terms into the chat.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Most machines no longer have agitators.  There are a few but the machines are very basic, small and tend to be lower quality.  In our old machine with the agitator our clothes  were constantly coming out of the wash with holes in them.  Since we got the new machine (no agitator) we have not had one single item come out with a hole.  As far as the clothes not coming out clean....you have to run the machines cleaning cycle on a regular basis.


I have a topload GE with an agitator-thin and leaving oodles of room for clothes. The machine is huge. When I bought it, I wanted a Maytag, but I couldn't get one for 6 weeks and I needed a washer immediately. The reviews (I read after I ordered) weren't the best. UGH. The dryer quit a month after it was installed. Service from GE was EXCELLENT, and I have had no troubles, since. It took me a while to get a handle on the washer cycles, but I really like it now. 


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have never had a washer put holes in my clothes...


I've never noticed holes, either, except maybe on old well-worn t-shirts.


----------



## isabellea

What is the better return, 75AM or 1000 aeroplan miles?


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Airmiles throw us something online that is a half decent deal OR 
something GOOD at Foodland,Sobeys or Metro.
We've been long time collectors and the well is drying up here!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Come on Airmiles throw us something online that is a half decent deal OR
> something GOOD at Foodland,Sobeys or Metro.
> We've been long time collectors and the well is drying up here!
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1357640
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1357435
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1357439
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> I've never noticed holes, either, except maybe on old well-worn t-shirts.


It was happening with new items as well as older ones.  I had a top that come out after it's very first wash with a hole right on the front that wasn't there before it went in the machine.  I've spent a lot of money on replacing clothes in the last couple of years.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woohoo! FINALLY some good air miles offers in the Sobeys Atlantic flyer!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

" Woohoo! FINALLY some good air miles offers in the Sobeys Atlantic flyer! "

Yes!!!  They have a couple items with Am attached to them that we use.  I might do our top up shopping at Safeway this weekend!!!!  My boys have been on a cereal kick during this whole virus lockdown thing.  So I might be able to get a few Am out of having them so much cereal!!!  lol 
I am still amazed at how much teenagers eat    We buy thinking...there...we should be good for 2 weeks then we don't have to go back.  And NOPE...they have eaten through what we bought lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ok, something odd just happened when I checked my flights booked with air miles on Air Canada.
Remember how we were all trying to pre-select our seats on the app and we kept getting the error message? Well I had no trouble just doing it now, and I wasn't charged for them!

Maybe check it out and see if you have the same luck.  They sent me an emailed confirmed right after I did it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ok, something odd just happened when I checked my flights booked with air miles on Air Canada.
> Remember how we were all trying to pre-select our seats on the app and we kept getting the error message? Well I had no trouble just doing it now, and I wasn't charged for them!
> 
> Maybe check it out and see if you have the same luck.  They sent me an emailed confirmed right after I did it.


*I've just spent over 45 minutes scrolling thru this thread to try and figure out if the bonus miles i just had posted to my account for what I'm assuming was the Mix & Match promo in Feb/Mar - I knew i would have posted how many transactions i had completed, and i did  So yeah that's what this mystery posting represents


If anyone else is wondering about the terms connected to this offer it was:
Feb 25 - March 17th
2 transactions of $75 get 50 miles
2 transactions of $75 get 150 miles *

*I then had to take a 30 minute sanity break because i got caught up watching and then reliving the outbreak become a pandemic, provinces slowly shutting down, Mega Miles being put on hold (more than likely completely cancelled at this point I'm afraid), getting excited about the chance to win Airmiles for Roll up the Rim then frustrated that you could no longer use refillable mugs to feeling defeated when the entire contest was cancelled,  Disney closing first Land & then World, Airmiles announcing how they were handling the cancellation of flights, hotels & Disney/Universal tickets and eventually the shutting of the border. We watched and worried about a few of our fellow mile hunters who had left on March break trips, lamented the shortage of food (and toilet paper!) on store shelves and sighed with relief when we heard about the supply chain being in tack but just slow, discussed how shopping was becoming a challenge and supported each other with love and kindness. The Mega Miles thread was put to bed and a new one sprung to life to help us find new recipes.

Mixed up in that there was a running discussion about being able to select seats that eventually turned to how the cancellations had made contacting customer service of any kind impossible. I'm glad to see that it has resolved itself because I seriously needed a glimmer of joy.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was surprised I didn't have to pay though! Maybe they already know they won't be flying from Orlando to Halifax direct in December and the joke is on me LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I've just spent over 45 minutes scrolling thru this thread to try and figure out if the bonus miles i just had posted to my account for what I'm assuming was the Mix & Match promo in Feb/Mar - I knew i would have posted how many transactions i had completed, and i did  So yeah that's what this mystery posting represents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else is wondering about the terms connected to this offer it was:
> Feb 25 - March 17th
> 2 transactions of $75 get 50 miles
> 2 transactions of $75 get 150 miles


So I made 2 purchases during that time and I know that I went through the Air Miles hub for them.  I spent $135 at the Source and $75 in gift cards at Chapters and neither of the points have posted.  How long do I have to wait again before I contact Air Miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So I made 2 purchases during that time and I know that I went through the Air Miles hub for them.  I spent $135 at the Source and $75 in gift cards at Chapters and neither of the points have posted.  How long do I have to wait again before I contact Air Miles?


*Normally I would say you need to wait 60 days for the base miles and then 75 days for the bonus miles BUT since they  posted to "big bonus" yesterday to my account and someone else reported getting them earlier last week you could try already. Just mention that you have a friend who has had this bonus post and you'd like them to look into your account.
IF you are told to wait, the 75 day mark from the end of this promo would be May 31st. 

You will need to know the exact date and pre-tax & shipping total before you start the chat. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Normally I would say you need to wait 60 days for the base miles and then 75 days for the bonus miles BUT since they posted to "big bonus" yesterday to my account and someone else reported getting them earlier last week you could try already. Just mention that you have a friend who has had this bonus post and you'd like them to look into your account.
> IF you are told to wait, the 75 day mark from the end of this promo would be May 31st.
> 
> You will need to know the exact date and pre-tax & shipping total before you start the chat.


Called and they gave me my missing 50 miles plus the 10 for the shops.  I am sure that I will have to fight for the last promo that just ended April 16- spend $100+ at one shop and get 50 bonus miles because I haven't gotten the base points for that one yet and I shopped on April 14 but it may just be taking longer for them to post.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles promo (new)
975 Airmiles

Airmiles Promo (New)
1073 Airmiles..

Disney Ravensburg Castle 3D Puzzle
984 Airmiles



Seems like a pretty good deal.
I wish they had some adult craft ideas,,I have been going crazy for a month in a half looking for something to do.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 491710
> Airmiles promo (new)
> 975 Airmiles
> View attachment 491711
> Airmiles Promo (New)
> 1073 Airmiles..
> 
> Disney Ravensburg Castle 3D Puzzle
> 984 Airmiles
> View attachment 491714
> View attachment 491715
> 
> Seems like a pretty good deal.
> I wish they had some adult craft ideas,,I have been going crazy for a month in a half looking for something to do.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Those Klutz kits are a bit expensive if we are paying 975 AM's each.  They retail for about $25/$30 each so using 975 AMs equates to over $100.  Am I doing the math correctly?


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Those Klutz kits are a bit expensive if we are paying 975 AM's each.  They retail for about $25/$30 each so using 975 AMs equates to over $100.  Am I doing the math correctly?



Hi
*tinkerone*

As far as I can tell they come in a set of four for 975 airmiles
" Klutz: Craft Fun Pack"
Description
Model: 9781443184755
Create and draw with a set of four Klutz craft kits.



Same for the Lego 1073 airmiles
Klutz: Ultimate Lego Pack
Description
Model: 9781443184731
Make, experiment, and play with a set of four Klutz: LEGO kits.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was surprised I didn't have to pay though! Maybe they already know they won't be flying from Orlando to Halifax direct in December and the joke is on me LOL


I was thinking about this the other day.  Paying for seat selection.  With the social distancing rules, and new guidelines airlines will most likely be following, I'm wondering if that will be included for a while because they will need to make sure families sit together, and not spaced out randomly in rows with strangers.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> *tinkerone*
> 
> As far as I can tell they come in a set of four for 975 airmiles
> " Klutz: Craft Fun Pack"
> Description
> Model: 9781443184755
> Create and draw with a set of four Klutz craft kits.
> 
> 
> 
> Same for the Lego 1073 airmiles
> Klutz: Ultimate Lego Pack
> Description
> Model: 9781443184731
> Make, experiment, and play with a set of four Klutz: LEGO kits.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh, if they are a set of four that's not a bad deal at all.  Thanks for clarifying, I might have to check this out.  I have a ton of children I get gifts for at Christmas and I like to make it a crafting gift if I can.  
Again, thank you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@momof2gr8kids on both our flights we have seats in row 13D and 13E (aisle and middle) and so far no one is in the window seats. I definitely think there will either be one or TWO seats open in each row and maybe even a row in between each?  That might be pushing it though as the airlines will need to fill the plane as much as possible.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ottawamom I go back on the chat and say that the terms say 30 days. Usually I have to prove it says that by copying and pasting the terms into the chat.


Thanks for the reminder. I went on a live person voice chat and made my case. I got the AM posted today. I just find sometimes it takes me too long to make my case when typing. I can be more convincing when speaking. 

Rexalls new program has a promotion this weekend where you spend $50 on almost anything in the store and they will give you 50,000 pts ($20). You will need to get a card and link it to your email or use the app. I might give it a try as I will just take the savings and put them in my vacation fund.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I can be more convincing when speaking.



Gimmie my miles!!

lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did a live chat got 50 missing miles. So sad that I only have ONE MORE RECEIPT to chase after! I typically have 5-6 in my pile at any one time. I will say that the 25 missing miles from My Offers posted on the same day I called it in, they must not be very busy with crappy air miles offers going on right now!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick 7 am shop for me. In and out in 10 minutes. Good thing tooooo as I am suffering from allergies,,cough ,cough.
Sobeys
24 boxes of Family size cereal, 400 Airmiles 
+ targeted buy 1 cereal box get 8 airmiles plus spend 112.00 or more get 35 airmiles
Total
443.
I didn't have to touch them as the store worker just put them off the shelf into the Food Donation Box.

My shop was small,,some yogurt yops, apples, bananas, belgium waffles, and some oranges.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

So, today was the day to make our ADR's for our October trip. Our TA was able to get everything we wanted, and within the times requested as well.  I was also able to link our MNSSHP air miles tickets (from the personal shopper), but not sure if I'll still have to go to guest services for a hard ticket.  Not sure if we should get excited about our trip just yet - fingers crossed everything (for the most part) will be opened back up by then.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will be curious if they open up ticket purchasing for the Christmas Party when the parks open.  I think they usually sell them around April? I know CLP dining packages start in early July. I highly doubt they will have any celebrities narrators booked anytime soon.  How would they be able to choose who gets to sit at the processional if TONS of people have the dining package? I guess I should book ours when they are released, just in case! I am going to use WDW gift cards as you need to purchase them upfront now, not later.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am going to use WDW gift cards as you need to purchase them upfront now, not later.



Until COVID I was buying a $100 GC just about every time we went to Safeway. It's agreat way to budget for the trip - I picked one up today!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kerreyn yup. I have $1800 CDN which is around $1420 US right now.  I should have paid off my resort before the exchange rate took a dive!


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kerreyn yup. I have $1800 CDN which is around $1420 US right now.  I should have paid off my resort before the exchange rate took a dive!



I cashed in $1k cad about two months ago, and now have another $1k but I’m waiting to see if the exchange rate gets better.

Since we have a “ticketless package” (our passes are thru AM), I’m hoping for a room discount. I think historically they’re announced in June.

We changed our standard dining plan to the dining plus plan, pretty happy about that.


----------



## Debbie

Is anyone else having trouble logging in to airmiles.ca on the computer? I like the bigger screen to see the rewards, but I keep getting 
_Something went wrong_
_We're experiencing technical difficulties. Please check back shortly._


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging in to airmiles.ca on the computer? I like the bigger screen to see the rewards, but I keep getting
> _Something went wrong_
> _We're experiencing technical difficulties. Please check back shortly._


*I've been having a LOT of trouble over the last couple of weeks! Currently able to sign on but it's not uncommon for my screen to just sit on the sign in screen and not do anything. More frustrating for me though is that i can seem to get the airmilesshop to work on Chrome when i use my actual laptop - it just loads the url and the screen is empty. I have to use Firefox and I'm never sure if it works or not!!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> So, today was the day to make our ADR's for our October trip. Our TA was able to get everything we wanted, and within the times requested as well.  I was also able to link our MNSSHP air miles tickets (from the personal shopper), but not sure if I'll still have to go to guest services for a hard ticket.  Not sure if we should get excited about our trip just yet - fingers crossed everything (for the most part) will be opened back up by then.



When we went last year with MNSSHP tickets through Airmiles we did not have to do anything, they were linked on our magicbands.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kerreyn Yes, the fall discount is coming soon!  I think Pop Century typically gets a 10% discount, better than nothing.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> When we went last year with MNSSHP tickets through Airmiles we did not have to do anything, they were linked on our magicbands.



Thanks for the info! The email from air miles said we had to take the email to guest services to get the passes, but when I was looking on line today, I saw that I could link the passes with the confirmation number!


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kerreyn Yes, the fall discount is coming soon!  I think Pop Century typically gets a 10% discount, better than nothing.



Yes! We’re staying at Port Orleans Riverside again. I think the last time we stayed there (2018) the discount was 10%, so I’ll be happy with that again. I’m looking forward to checking out the MNSSHP specific merchandise!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh my gosh, I can't believe a week has gone by.  I have been way too busy at home.



mort1331 said:


> So if your not a huge tech geek..in this day and age. Almost any tvs. We picked up a sharp..which is actually  a chinese tv with the sharp name rights. For 65 and under ypu should get for under 1000.



Thanks!



isabellea said:


> My advice of the day: iPhones and laundry don't go together!
> 
> Now my Xs is in rice and crossing my fingers I don't have to choose between buying an iPhone 11 and the new 2nd gen SE.



Did it dry out ok yet?  Years back I had to put a SD card from our waterproof camera into a bowl of rice.  The camera was old enough that the seal no longer worked and wasn't so waterproof after all.  A few days later I was able to get all our photos off of it!



Etch said:


> Plasma went the way of the dinosaur a few years ago so you won't have to worry about that.
> 
> There are two types of technologies currently available, LED and OLED (O stands for Organic).  You will find plenty of 65" LED tvs for $1000 or under.  They will most likely all have the features you are looking for.
> 
> OLED tvs of this size will be closer to $2000.  They have some picture quality advantages over the LED.  I think most people would not see much difference if comparing the technologies side by side.
> 
> You may also see TVs advertised as QLED (Quantum Dot) but these are still based on LED and are not a separate technology.
> 
> Some things you may want to think about are number of HDMI ports you require and where you actually purchase it from. For example earn Air Miles at "The Source" vs Costco who extends the manufacturer warranty on electronics to two years for free.
> 
> Anyway, I could probably write 20 paragraphs on the subject but we'll leave it at that!



Awesome information, thank you!  I created a word file and started researching TVs last week but that lasted all of 10 minutes perhaps before I was interrupted and I haven't been able to get back to it.  I told my family they could deal with one TV for now until things have calmed down.  I've been dealing with ODSP and DSO for my daughter; Scouts wants our local group's finances up-to-date; my brother wants me to be his Power of Attorney.  Ugh.   May I revisit and ask you some questions in the future about TVs?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Good morning everyone!  So a  friend of mine asked me a few weeks ago to help her with Air Miles and laptops.  The laptop Air Miles had was ok but I recommended going through the Personal Shopper program and ordering the next level up as she had the miles for it.  However, she waited about 3 weeks before doing so and HP Canada no longer has that model available... now Air Miles does not have the lesser laptop either.

For the best of the 3 laptop models (still available on HP Canada) she needs almost 2,600 miles for it.  It's to give to her daughter going to college.  It would cost $780 if she were to purchase the miles for Air Miles and is not going to happen.  Unfortunately, although the retail price difference between 2 laptops (one middle one she waited too long for and the more expensive one she doesn't have enough miles for) is only $250 plus tax.  However Air Miles says she cannot just pay the difference.

So... the quickest cheapest way I can think of is to find a product with a really low price point but high air miles; spend the $250-300 to get the 2600 miles (which she's willing to spend for the computer anyways); then donate the food.  Like pickle-gate.  What I did with the jam for my son's computer.

Any ideas?  I looked through this week's flyers but didn't see anything that stood out.   Did I maybe miss a product?  It might end up taking a couple of months with the pickings so slim and no promotions at this time.


----------



## ottawamom

Wait for a Blue Friday to come back and hit up one of the big tickets items (usually cereal or chips). They can't keep us in a Airmiles drought forever can they?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Wait for a Blue Friday to come back and hit up one of the big tickets items (usually cereal or chips). They can't keep us in a Airmiles drought forever can they?



I am crossing my fingers and toes,,
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Wait for a Blue Friday to come back and hit up one of the big tickets items (usually cereal or chips). They can't keep us in a Airmiles drought forever can they?


oh but they can......I think it might be a long while until we see something like BF again.  All grocery corps are reporting HUGE Q1 profits.  There is no reason at all right now to offer customers any incentives.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> oh but they can......I think it might be a long while until we see something like BF again.  All grocery corps are reporting HUGE Q1 profits.  There is no reason at all right now to offer customers any incentives.


Sadly, I think that you are correct.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I was also able to link our MNSSHP air miles tickets (from the personal shopper), but not sure if I'll still have to go to guest services for a hard ticket.


You will not need to go to GS.  You use your Magicband for admission.   I got party tickets twice last year from the personal shopper and all I had to do was link them to MDE.   
 Even if you pay OOP for them, purchased online, they tell you that you need to go to GS but you don't if they are on your MDE.


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Did it dry out ok yet?  Years back I had to put a SD card from our waterproof camera into a bowl of rice.  The camera was old enough that the seal no longer worked and wasn't so waterproof after all.  A few days later I was able to get all our photos off of it!



Nope! It's dead. It's been in rice for 5 days now and there's still some water in the camera lens. Luckily we could save my SIM card that looked damaged and put it in an old iPhone 6S we had at home. I will probable buy the iPhone 11Pro (because of the camera) so I decided to wait after Mother's Day in case Apple has a 20X AM event for Father's Day gifts.


----------



## hdrolfe

I doubt we will see a Blue Friday type event until social distancing is no longer required, they would not want to encourage everyone to shop on one specific day I don't think.

@isabellea I am glad you were able to save the SIM card at least, and have a back up phone you can use! For now. I think a new one would make a lovely Mother's Day present.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmm................... What about a Blue Bonus?
Run over a period of a week?
A girl can dream right?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have stopped worrying about AM collecting right now.  
1) they extended the Onyx deadline so I am not in a rush to spend money to get points 
2) we haven't needed to buy fuel in over 2 months and we have THREE vehicles 
3) DH did some "prepper" shopping and we now have 6 months of shelf- stable items put away (powdered eggs, milk, etc.) plus I went all out on the Wholesale Club orders and meal planned for 4 months.  if we have a craving for candy or such, there are lots of online shops to buy it from!
4) we have another "investment vehicle" for vacation now, so if we wanted to go to Disney, we could use that option rather than use the Onyx personal shopper for an overpriced package.  I feel like our AM might go towards Disney GC to pay for Dining and souvenirs.


----------



## ottawamom

OK people, confession time. I went to the dark side this morning and tried out the new Rexall program. I had signed up using the app so I had a card all ready to go. The regulars in the store were thrilled to see me trying it out.

They have a promotion on this weekend which when you spend $50 you get 50,000 pts ($20 off purchases). That's like 200AM and I'm not one to pass up that kind of return. I loaded some offers and did some flyer offers. Offers did stack (so that was interesting) Spent $56bt and received 68,360pts.

I plan on spending the points and putting the cash I have saved off my purchase into my vacation account.

In the days of nothing else to do it might be worth looking at for you too.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> OK people, confession time. I went to the dark side this morning and tried out the new Rexall program. I had signed up using the app so I had a card all ready to go. The regulars in the store were thrilled to see me trying it out.
> 
> They have a promotion on this weekend which when you spend $50 you get 50,000 pts ($20 off purchases). That's like 200AM and I'm not one to pass up that kind of return. I loaded some offers and did some flyer offers. Offers did stack (so that was interesting) Spent $56bt and received 68,360pts.
> 
> I plan on spending the points and putting the cash I have saved off my purchase into my vacation account.
> 
> In the days of nothing else to do it might be worth looking at for you too.



It sounds very similar in structure and returns to PC points at shoppers. 

Can you use the points for gift cards directly, or do you need to do the roundabout method of applying points to a purchase then get the equivalent cash/gift card?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's a sad day indeed, the end of an era, I just removed all references to Rexall from the first post with a very heavy sigh.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

Disney Addicted said:


> May I revisit and ask you some questions in the future about TVs?


Of course.  I bought one last fall and put a lot of effort in to the research through Consumer Reports etc.

It may take a few days before I respond.  I'm not on here as much these days as I find the Canadian board has tilted a little too far to the negative for me to enjoy.


----------



## isabellea

marcyleecorgan said:


> I have stopped worrying about AM collecting right now.
> 1) they extended the Onyx deadline so I am not in a rush to spend money to get points
> 2) we haven't needed to buy fuel in over 2 months and we have THREE vehicles
> 3) DH did some "prepper" shopping and we now have 6 months of shelf- stable items put away (powdered eggs, milk, etc.) plus I went all out on the Wholesale Club orders and meal planned for 4 months.  if we have a craving for candy or such, there are lots of online shops to buy it from!
> 4) we have another "investment vehicle" for vacation now, so if we wanted to go to Disney, we could use that option rather than use the Onyx personal shopper for an overpriced package.  I feel like our AM might go towards Disney GC to pay for Dining and souvenirs.



Similar for me. 
1) The ONYX extension really helped me feel more relax about AM! I no longer care if I don't get to 6000AM before December. 
2) We now have a plug-in hybrid (Honda Clarity) as our main car and just going out for grocery doesn't even use up all our electrical battery.
3) I find I have a better return at Provigo and we prefer their organic section so we mostly collect Optimum points now with our grocery and pharmacy shopping (we do transfer our 'points' in a vacation fund)
4) I have no desire to go back to WDW before 2022 now. No way I would feel confortable going to a crowded park with this pandemic going on and I now strongly feel that we must spend our vacation money here in Canada for the near future to help our economy. Even if we get 'less' for the same amount.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from Sobeys. Earned 160 miles on $75 pre-tax. I can't remember the last time I earned that many miles in one shop!

I did the 2 Finish DW tabs/cleaner for 50, $15 in General Mills for 50, 2 Eng Muffins for 10, and four other targeted offers, plus spend $60 get 25 miles.  This was all on DH's card as he get much lower spend thresholds than I do. I think mine was spend $150, get 60 miles.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just back from Sobeys. Earned 160 miles on $75 pre-tax. I can't remember the last time I earned that many miles in one shop!
> 
> I did the 2 Finish DW tabs/cleaner for 50, $15 in General Mills for 50, 2 Eng Muffins for 10, and four other targeted offers, plus spend $60 get 25 miles.  This was all on DH's card as he get much lower spend thresholds than I do. I think mine was spend $150, get 60 miles.



Well done Hon!
I missed those Finish dish tabs,,good catch.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Etch said:


> Of course.  I bought one last fall and put a lot of effort in to the research through Consumer Reports etc.
> 
> It may take a few days before I respond.  I'm not on here as much these days as I find the Canadian board has tilted a little too far to the negative for me to enjoy.


I thjnk i can speak for a lot of us..we are very sorry you feel that way...many dont venture from here because its a safe place and no judgement...please give us a chance to win you back..we are here to help all.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> I thjnk i can speak for a lot of us..we are very sorry you feel that way...many dont venture from here because its a safe place and no judgement...please give us a chance to win you back..we are here to help all.



Yep stick with us on the Airmiles thread or Donald's cooking thread or I am thankful thread,and PC Optimum thread,we luv yah ETCH!




Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@TammyLynn33 how are you doing. I haven't read any new posts from you in a bit. Are the kids staying healthy and not driving you too crazy?


----------



## bababear_50

Question Re Lactantia Purfiltre Milk....
why does it last so long?

I found this article but the stuff I bought says expires in July????
That's a Long time.

Hugs Mel
sorry for all the links but I don't want to be poisoning myself...lol.

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ds-of-todays-canadian-families-687199011.html
https://www.facebook.com/oldredbarn...representative-from-lactanti/400841913799130/
https://lactantia.ca/food-product-category/purfiltre/

https://www.natrel.ca/en/faq


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Question Re Lactantia Purfiltre Milk....
> why does it last so long?
> 
> I found this article but the stuff I bought says expires in July????
> That's a Long time.
> 
> Hugs Mel
> sorry for all the links but I don't want to be poisoning myself...lol.
> 
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ds-of-todays-canadian-families-687199011.html
> https://www.facebook.com/oldredbarn...representative-from-lactanti/400841913799130/
> https://lactantia.ca/food-product-category/purfiltre/
> 
> https://www.natrel.ca/en/faq


Is it June maybe?  I always buy filtred milk and it's usually good for 4-6 weeks.  If it is in fact July dated you must have gotten a VERY fresh batch.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Is it June maybe?  I always buy filtred milk and it's usually good for 4-6 weeks.  If it is in fact July dated you must have gotten a VERY fresh batch.



Well it says July 26th 2020???
I've had it in the refrigerator for 2 weeks......
Next shop I am going to look at the expiry dates on a new bottle.
I've had it in tea and it seems ok.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> @TammyLynn33 how are you doing. I haven't read any new posts from you in a bit. Are the kids staying healthy and not driving you too crazy?



Hey !! I’m sorry I’m in a funk . Just trying to keep working , ensure the kids are doing school and having their needs met, maintain a house.. and I finished my first class for perinatal nursing certification start class 2 in a couple weeks ..
Big kid asked for a deferral from his dream program they refused , so he is staying here our little small town bubble going to community college here for a year and will reapply next year .my heart breaks for him between that and no graduations for either big kid ( I never went to high school or college grad my mom had passed and my dad was an alcoholic and everyone else had big families ) I was so looking forward to their grads .. sigh 
And the whole unknown . We had August booked our first dvc stay since I bought last April . Then we booked dec (xmas as a backup)  I can switch now but unsure if I can get airfare back as it’s out of the USA.. flights may go but we may not even get across the border I can also switch discovery cove to dec trip .. I just don’t know what to do .. It’s just depressing making monthly payment and  not going but even if it was open not sure I’m willing to take the risk sigh . 
Little boys are good. My austistic little man 8 is actually doing really well academically as it’s one on one teaching, he’s catching up . Both boys got Fitbit aces today ( kids ones ) so I can ensure they are active while I’m working and to track little mans sleep . Should have done that a long time ago ..
Hope everyone is well . Sorry I feel like a bad friend I really do miss you all. 
huge thanks to the gang that got me into PC I’ve started kicking butt on those . I have gotten $150 in gift cards so far and am sitting at $180 in points .. as airmiles are a difficult thing at this point .


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Well it says July 26th 2020???
> I've had it in the refrigerator for 2 weeks......
> Next shop I am going to look at the expiry dates on a new bottle.
> I've had it in tea and it seems ok.
> Hugs
> Mel


Maybe a miss print.  If you’ve already had it 2 weeks that’s a REALLY long time.  The longest date I can recall having is in the 6-7 week range and that is rare.  Probably average is more in the 4-5 week range.
you mentioned ‘bottle’...is this the new stuff in the plastic 1.5L bottle? I think that might be shelf stable and if so that would explain the date.

Im very curious now


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Maybe a miss print.  If you’ve already had it 2 weeks that’s a REALLY long time.  The longest date I can recall having is in the 6-7 week range and that is rare.  Probably average is more in the 4-5 week range.
> you mentioned ‘bottle’...is this the new stuff in the plastic 1.5L bottle? I think that might be shelf stable and if so that would explain the date.
> 
> Im very curious now



Hi Hon
This is the bottle it is in,,I say bottle but it is plastic.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Maybe a miss print.  If you’ve already had it 2 weeks that’s a REALLY long time.  The longest date I can recall having is in the 6-7 week range and that is rare.  Probably average is more in the 4-5 week range.
> you mentioned ‘bottle’...is this the new stuff in the plastic 1.5L bottle? I think that might be shelf stable and if so that would explain the date.
> 
> Im very curious now


Oooh! Like the UHT milk in boxes years ago. When the kids were little. I'd get some chocolate milk from Costco for lunches as a treat, maybe once a year. They didn't need to be refrigerated, so, yes, shelf stable.  My kids are 26, 29, 34, 35, and 36, and, it was likely moreso with the younger two, but  *many *years ago!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> This is the bottle it is in,,I say bottle but it is plastic.
> View attachment 492319
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I don’t buy those...I get bags.  I don’t know for sure but I think that is shelf stable. There’s this other stuff called Joy milk and it’s the same.  Not sure what they do to it but it’s sterilized or something.
My mom was buying Fairlife milk in a bottle like that.  I flipped out about it...it’s American milk for one thing and she was paying $7 for 1.5L.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Oooh! Like the UHT milk in boxes years ago. When the kids were little. I'd get some chocolate milk from Costco for lunches as a treat, maybe once a year. They didn't need to be refrigerated, so, yes, shelf stable.  My kids are 26, 29, 34, 35, and 36, and, it was likely moreso with the younger two, but  *many *years ago!


I remember the milk in a box.  It kind of tasted funny but the chocolate was not too bad. What’s UHT?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*something to know about the fine filtered milk is that when it goes bad it sneaks up on you! Doesn't smell sour just suddenly tastes AWFUL and will curdle in your coffee or worse cereal bowl remember the best before date is only until you open it,  once that happens you still need to consume it as quickly as the regular milk. 

I've been buying that for as long as it's been available and I always dig around to get the stuff with the best date. I Usually buy the bags because it won't go bad before I can finish it. The lower fat milks have a longer lead time btw.  *


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I remember the milk in a box.  It kind of tasted funny but the chocolate was not too bad. What’s UHT?


UHT is ultra high temperature pasteurization. I never tried the regular milk, but the chocolate was okay. It could stay on the shelf and not be refrigerated. 
From Wikipedia: _UHT milk packaged in a sterile container, if not opened, has a typical unrefrigerated shelf life of six to nine months. In contrast, HTST pasteurized milk has a shelf life of about two weeks from processing, or about one week from being put on sale. A significant percentage of milk sold in the US as organic food is UHT treated._


----------



## hdrolfe

I did my shop at Metro Friday and spent way more than I wanted to, but got a lot of stuff and should be good for the week (though if kiddo keeps eating fruit like he has been I may change my mind on that!). I also earned 90 AM for it, through in store offers and a few personalized ones. I wish there had been a spend $100 get 100 AM again, but oh well. I will have to do curbside pickup for cat/dog food this week, I think I have enough to last until Friday. I can't really get that at the grocery store. And amazon is out of the cat food I buy. I could maybe order from walmart but there is a chance it wouldn't arrive by Friday.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I did my shop at Metro Friday and spent way more than I wanted to, but got a lot of stuff and should be good for the week (though if kiddo keeps eating fruit like he has been I may change my mind on that!). I also earned 90 AM for it, through in store offers and a few personalized ones. I wish there had been a spend $100 get 100 AM again, but oh well. I will have to do curbside pickup for cat/dog food this week, I think I have enough to last until Friday. I can't really get that at the grocery store. And amazon is out of the cat food I buy. I could maybe order from walmart but there is a chance it wouldn't arrive by Friday.



Amazon has been out of our cat food for a while, too. We had a subscription set, and it’s been marked as not available for a while. 

We’ve been ordering curbside from petsmart and it’s worked pretty well!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just back from my biweekly metro sshopping trip,  gawd it takes a looong time to grocery shop now.  First I've gotta make sure that I've cleaned up the kitchen before I leave so I can safely unload and organize my stuff when I get home,  then I seem to take longer in the store,  making sure to move slowly and deliberately thru the store so I don't need to backtrack.  Then I need to head to no frills to get my tuna  and once I'm home it takes forever to get stuff out, cleaned off and then put away.  Once that's done I need to hang up my bags so they can air out,  disinfect the door handles, the lock,  the light switch, my phone and glasses.  Last step today was dumping my mask into a bucket of boiling water to soak before washing my hands for the 10th time 
I had fun actually! The store was dead!!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hey! Where are your arrows for the aisles? lol


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *just back from my biweekly metro sshopping trip,  gawd it takes a looong time to grocery shop now.  First I've gotta make sure that I've cleaned up the kitchen before I leave so I can safely unload and organize my stuff when I get home,  then I seem to take longer in the store,  making sure to move slowly and deliberately thru the store so I don't need to backtrack.  Then I need to head to no frills to get my tuna  and once I'm home it takes forever to get stuff out, cleaned off and then put away.  Once that's done I need to hang up my bags so they can air out,  disinfect the door handles, the lock,  the light switch, my phone and glasses.  Last step today was dumping my mask into a bucket of boiling water to soak before washing my hands for the 10th time
> I had fun actually! The store was dead!!
> View attachment 492984View attachment 492986View attachment 492987*



I actually dread the process of coming home with the groceries, ,getting the stuff cleaned and put away, it is long and exhausting.  I don’t touch any door handles when I bring all the groceries in from the trunk, I get either DH or one of my kids to open the door for me as I go in and out over and over. This is when an automatic door like at the store would come in handy, lol.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hey! Where are your arrows for the aisles? lol



I haven't seen any of them at my Metro, I don't think they are doing that? Sobeys had them but there were always people ignoring them and, to be honest, it made things way harder than they needed to be. I managed to avoid people at Metro without arrows.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The bread was at the very end of an aisle and of course the arrow was pointed the opposite way.  I was like "Oh I will just scoot up and grab it" Well some guy in a mask was like "THE ARROW!".

Dear god.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thinking of adding my mickey ears to my weekly shop. Do you think I'll get strange looks. Lord knows I won't be able to see the smiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I actually dread the process of coming home with the groceries, ,getting the stuff cleaned and put away, it is long and exhausting.  I don’t touch any door handles when I bring all the groceries in from the trunk, I get either DH or one of my kids to open the door for me as I go in and out over and over. This is when an automatic door like at the store would come in handy, lol.


*I use the wipe that is still damp from wiping off the steering wheel to open the screen door and then i use that funky thing on the spring to just leave that door open, then i just walk in and out without touching anything else -- there are no other doors to open because i text hubby when i'm almost home to get the front door unlocked and open -- don't worry, Google helps me do that hands-free  Hubby touches nothing until after I've cleaned it off and put it onto the clean section of the counter. Certain things that won't be needed for several days just get left on the dining room table for 3 or 4 days. I added the leaves to the table so it looks ridiculously large for 2 people but we never eat there anyway! (life is too short to eat at the table )*


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hey! Where are your arrows for the aisles? lol





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The bread was at the very end of an aisle and of course the arrow was point the opposite way.  I was like "Oh I will just scoot up and grab it" Well some guy in a mask was like "THE ARROW!".
> Dear god.


*Metro doesn't have arrows but as you can see by the pictures they're not needed, even if i come to a row that's busy i just wait my turn. NOW, No Frills does have the arrows and the aisles are narrower than Metro's and i found myself being "That Person" with a few others who were ignoring the danged things. Uhm, NO i will not back up and get out of your way, YOU are going down the wrong directions and there's someone coming up behind me. I stopped dead in my tracks and just glared at them when they reached in front of me for "just one little thing" I got a tad testy and told them to back up please. So yeah, I probably was considered rude but sorry, not sorry  *


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I'm thinking of adding my mickey ears to my weekly shop. Do you think I'll get strange looks. Lord knows I won't be able to see the smiles.


*I actually lost count of the number of people who either smiled (with their eyes, you can tell!) stopped and pointed, gave me the thumbs up or outright stopped me to say something about my outfit! Even had one person ask if i would make them one :O*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I had to go to Safeway and I earned 75 AM : my receipt says CAD Day . Any clues on that promo?


----------



## mort1331

So Longos is now only serving those in masks,,,good for them...also I like to go the last hour the store is open, no one there at that time..all good and safe... I am not too concerned about the stuff I get at Sobeys..watched workers going around and wiping down all the cans, jars and anything else they could..nice touch.


----------



## ottawamom

marcyleecorgan said:


> I had to go to Safeway and I earned 75 AM : my receipt says CAD Day . Any clues on that promo?


CAD = Customer Appreciation Day

*Safeway Canada Deal – Customer Appreciation Day.*

*Save 10% off your purchase* when you spend $50 or more
*OR *


*20x Base Air Miles Reward Miles* when you spend $50 or more
This offer is available *In-store*.

The coupon is available in the flyer, online or in-store.

*Find your local store here*

Safeway’s Customer Appreciation Day is the *First Tuesday of Every Month*.

The next one will be on* June 2, 2020* (one day only)

This Safeway Deal is *Ongoing*.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Thanks for the awesome info. I only spent $99 and walked away with 80 am so I am happy  also I put 24liters in my car tank so I should hopefully get the Shell nitro + bonus that DH signed into for the month.


----------



## bababear_50

May 7th- May 13

Sobeys & Foodland,,
Happy To Say Thanks Gift Card : buy a 25$ card get 20 bonus airmiles.


Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1358356
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1358475
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1358360
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, GC are $25 get 20AM. Not many offers in any of the flyers. Ahh the new normal. They do have sliced cheese on at Metro and that was on my list for this week so that's good. Fortunately I don't need many groceries this week. Here's hoping there may be more deals next week


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Mel, GC are $25 get 20AM. Not many offers in any of the flyers. Ahh the new normal. They do have sliced cheese on at Metro and that was on my list for this week so that's good. Fortunately I don't need many groceries this week. Here's hoping there may be more deals next week



Thanks for the heads up Hon
I fixed it.
Hugs
Mel
No grocery shop for me this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow, I miss being excited about Flyer day. Anyone else notice that it's really hard to know exactly what day it is without looking for some sort of sign post? Like for me, it's garbage night so it must be Wednesday but i only know that because our neighbour put theirs out 
*


----------



## bababear_50

I got an early morning targeted offer from Metro,,spend $70.00 get 70 airmiles.
Hello baskets of flowers... I went inside and paid and out in 3 minutes,,loaded them from the curbside into my car and home before 7:30 am. Now it feels a bit more like Spring is happening.

No receipt ,they offered a email digital one,, I got home and it's in my email already.
I like this idea very much.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I got an early morning targeted offer from Metro,,spend $70.00 get 70 airmiles.
> Hello baskets of flowers... I went inside and paid and out in 3 minutes,,loaded them from the curbside into my car and home before 7:30 am. Now it feels a bit more like Spring is happening.



Thanks for posting about that offer Mel, I got it too!

Everyone in Southern Ontario be sure to take your baskets in for the evenings, especially over the next few days. Where I live (north-west of Toronto) we are possibly expecting snow on Friday/Sat!


----------



## hdrolfe

My Metro offer is spend $100 get 100 AM, which I will be doing this week (I had wanted to keep it lower but I'll stock up on a few things and make it work).

Did anyone else notice Sobeys has changed to having their offers pop up on Thursday now as well? So Metro, Sobeys, Optimum and my M&M offers all have to be loaded on Thursdays. It is the day most flyers start though so I guess it makes sense! Except Shoppers, theirs start later, it's weird. Any way  happy almost Friday! I think.


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Thanks for posting about that offer Mel, I got it too!
> 
> Everyone in Southern Ontario be sure to take your baskets in for the evenings, especially over the next few days. Where I live (north-west of Toronto) we are possibly expecting snow on Friday/Sat!



Well I am going to have a talk with Mother nature because it is supposed to be 
April showers,,,,
Bring May flowers!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

My DH opted into the Shell bonus day offer in April for up to 100AMs 

(see below)

As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.

We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to*100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.

Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*


He opted in, bought the gas, kept the receipts and has not had the miles post yet.
Has anyone else had them post?
Were they instant?

He also opted in for May, has done one fill up and there were no instant extra AMs.

I was hoping some of you may have been sent the offer, opted in and can tell me what your experience is/was before I contact Air Miles

TIA


----------



## Etch

Had a big shop at Sobeys today as the cupboards were bare.  Ended up with 274AM on $300 spent which is the most I have earned there in a while.

Had a targeted offer of spend $25 on cat products (needed litter and food) get 50am.  Also picked up the Miss Vickies chip deal for 40am.   The rest were mostly just some of my bonus offers happening to mesh with what I needed and the AM earned from my Amex.

Store was in the best shape I've seen since this all started.  Flour was the only thing they were out of.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> My DH opted into the Shell bonus day offer in April for up to 100AMs
> 
> (see below)
> 
> As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.
> 
> We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to*100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.
> 
> Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*
> 
> 
> He opted in, bought the gas, kept the receipts and has not had the miles post yet.
> Has anyone else had them post?
> Were they instant?
> 
> He also opted in for May, has done one fill up and there were no instant extra AMs.
> 
> I was hoping some of you may have been sent the offer, opted in and can tell me what your experience is/was before I contact Air Miles
> 
> TIA


The T&C says the miles will be awarded up to (I think) 28 days after the promotion closes.  Click on the T&C at the bottom of the email to find it.


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> My DH opted into the Shell bonus day offer in April for up to 100AMs
> 
> (see below)
> 
> As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.
> 
> We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to*100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.
> 
> Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*
> 
> 
> He opted in, bought the gas, kept the receipts and has not had the miles post yet.
> Has anyone else had them post?
> Were they instant?
> 
> He also opted in for May, has done one fill up and there were no instant extra AMs.
> 
> I was hoping some of you may have been sent the offer, opted in and can tell me what your experience is/was before I contact Air Miles
> 
> TIA


so ours showed up just this week for last month.


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> My DH opted into the Shell bonus day offer in April for up to 100AMs
> 
> (see below)
> 
> As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.
> 
> We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to*100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.
> 
> Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*
> 
> 
> He opted in, bought the gas, kept the receipts and has not had the miles post yet.
> Has anyone else had them post?
> Were they instant?
> 
> He also opted in for May, has done one fill up and there were no instant extra AMs.
> 
> I was hoping some of you may have been sent the offer, opted in and can tell me what your experience is/was before I contact Air Miles
> 
> TIA



mine posted before april even ended (i only filled up once in the middle of the month). i would contact them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got this targeted offer from Sobeys:



The T&C at the bottom say it's valid for June 4-18, 2020. So even though they sent yesterday, I still can't use it, correct?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

YMMV but Shell points typically come on the 26th of the month for me.  So I have to be careful towards the end of the month if I want the fill-up rewards; I can't wait until the 30th because they roll into the next month.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not air miles related, but just wanted to share my new eye glass case and lens cloth that I found in my "junk" drawer. I think I was given this for Christmas one year from my mother (who doesn't like animals) LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I am 3 for 3.....goodbye bad luck Murphy!!!!!!!

1) My son stepped on the vacuum cord which had a nick in it--he got a shock,,blew out my bathroom light and wall socket,,he is fine. My nerves are shot.

2) New toilet handle is defective,,plastic crumbled upon opening it.(second one ordered and it came and it has no threads drilled so it is also defective--we are back to dental floss hanging off the side of the toilet to flush it.

3)BBQ baster fell into bottom of dishwasher and melted around the heating element.Smoke and bad plastic smell,,,,,I need a holiday away from my home........

So how was your week?

Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

alohamom said:


> My DH opted into the Shell bonus day offer in April for up to 100AMs
> 
> (see below)
> 
> As a valued customer, we want to let you know that we’ve made a change to April’s Bonus Day.
> 
> We recognize that your routine has likely changed, so instead of 1 day, you now have the entire month to get up to*100 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*.
> 
> Visit Shell any time between *April 3–30, 2020*, after you load the offer to your AIR MILES Card, and get 1 Bonus Mile per litre on any grade of fuel (up to 100 Miles).*
> 
> 
> He opted in, bought the gas, kept the receipts and has not had the miles post yet.
> Has anyone else had them post?
> Were they instant?
> 
> He also opted in for May, has done one fill up and there were no instant extra AMs.
> 
> I was hoping some of you may have been sent the offer, opted in and can tell me what your experience is/was before I contact Air Miles
> 
> TIA



Haven't received mine yet for April.  Did the fillup on the 25th, so I need to wait 4 weeks according to the promo.  Did the May fillup today, so hopefully I'll get that before the end of the month.  If that happens that should make things confusing!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh geeeez Mel, what a start to your weekend.
and it's not even nice weather to go sit outside, is it?  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh.
Glad nobody is injured and that all these silly house problems are fixable.  
Our toilet seat needs stronger bolts to secure it, we sit down and it shifts back and forth underneath.  NOT helpful, someone is going to get pinched or fall off.  I feel you on the flush handle thing.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am 3 for 3.....goodbye bad luck Murphy!!!!!!!
> 
> 1) My son stepped on the vacuum cord which had a nick in it--he got a shock,,blew out my bathroom light and wall socket,,he is fine. My nerves are shot.
> 
> 2) New toilet handle is defective,,plastic crumbled upon opening it.(second one ordered and it came and it has no threads drilled so it is also defective--we are back to dental floss hanging off the side of the toilet to flush it.
> 
> 3)BBQ baster fell into bottom of dishwasher and melted around the heating element.Smoke and bad plastic smell,,,,,I need a holiday away from my home........
> 
> So how was your week?
> 
> Hugs Mel



This sounds like a day in my life lol ha. We had as usual lately another uneventful week . I’m finding it hard to do anything right now . Before it was get through the week and we are going here or doing this and now it’s my weekly grocery shop .Sigh we also are going to hit double digits for our trip and I really don’t think ..finding it hard to look forward to anything. 
oh my goodness the cost of food right now. This am ground beef at Walmart for a family size pack was $18 I paid $11-12 last week. I didn’t last long in there . I went in the vitamin aisle and a man who was less than healthy starting coughing . I literally felt fear. Our city has zero active cases but still .
Hoping this week is better.  Hugs to you all


----------



## cari12

Happy ending to my cancelled Disneyland trip from March. You may recall I was forced to re-book my AirMiles air Canada flights for  dates before May 25, 2020 because I booked them May last year or I would lose all my miles and $. Well thanks to the extended border closure, my May 15 flights were cancelled and I now have credits good through May 8, 2022. So happy to not lose my hard earned AM and we have some time for the pandemic to run its course.


----------



## ottawamom

@cari12 keep in mind that you need to make reservations by May 8, 2021 and travel by May 8 2022. At least that is what I was told. Did they tell you anything different?


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> @cari12 keep in mind that you need to make reservations by May 8, 2021 and travel by May 8 2022. At least that is what I was told. Did they tell you anything different?


Interesting. She didn’t say that. I’ll keep that in mind.


----------



## ottawamom

It's worth a call back to them to confirm. The agent I spoke with, told me, that I only had 12 months to rebook but 24 to take the travel. If I don't rebook within 12 months then my credits would disappear.

I don't know if what she told me was true or not. I would be interested in a second confirmation. I personally was probably going to wait until 18 months to rebook but ...

I may call them back on Monday and see what they say. I would like to have something in writing outlining those details.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Mother's Day My Friends!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Happy Mother's Day My Friends!
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 494003



Happy Mother’s Day ladies. My 6 year old has been up since 230am. We may have binge watched Dead to me. DD just made breakfast and I’m gong to try and grab a nap and maybe head for a walk around 3 grab dinner to go and def an early bedtime hopefully . 
hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## ottawamom

deleted


----------



## ottawamom




----------



## bababear_50

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.htmlSobeys Gift card seems to be included for the gift cards.
Amazon and Sobeys are buy $100.00 get 20 airmiles and  the other ones are buy $50.00 get 20 airmiles
(see bottom of the pages for terms and conditions ).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Did i miss something- is The Bay not on AirMilesshops anymore?


----------



## bababear_50

Early Sobeys offers for me.....
good for 21 days...
spend $100 get 50 bonus airmiles
spend $25 in cat food,litter,treats get 50 airmiles
spend $15 in fresh produce get 25 airmiles.
now to see tomorrow evening if they offer anything else.
I could still put off shopping for another week or so.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Did i miss something- is The Bay not on AirMilesshops anymore?



Hi Cari
I looked too and I couldn't find it either,,maybe it is temporary.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I got a new Apple IPad for mothers day and let's just say it is a bit Star Trekkie for me,,out of my league,,sons say I'll figure it out,,,...as Mickey would say Oh Boy!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got that sobeys offer too, but no others for now.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Early Sobeys offers for me.....
> good for 21 days...
> spend $100 get 50 bonus airmiles
> spend $25 in cat food,litter,treats get 50 airmiles
> spend $15 in fresh produce get 25 airmiles.
> now to see tomorrow evening if they offer anything else.
> I could still put off shopping for another week or so.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Ugh I got spend $150 get 75 AM! (and the produce one)


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Ugh I got spend $150 get 75 AM! (and the produce one)


ugh... I am not sure I can make $100 ,,$150 would be too much for me.
The produce one is hard to do for me right now,,not a lot of selection.
The tangerines I bought last time lasted 2 days before going bad,and the apples tasted yucky.
I do want a couple more perennials for my garden though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

If your offer is the same as mine it's good until May 31 also. I got one on my card and DH's card. If I have to do my inlaws shop and mine I might make it to $150 if I throw in a few plants. I guess I won't shop this week. That way I'll have room in the freezer for a bigger shop next week.

Grocery shopping just isn't as much fun as it used to be. Earning AM (lots of them) keeps it interesting at least. Right now it's just another job that has to be done to keep things moving along until...


----------



## juniorbugman

I got the same deal - spend $100 get 50 air miles and the spend $15 on produce and get 25 air miles.  I am going shopping tomorrow as my brother wants some of the deals from this weeks ad and I am sure that I will be spending at least $115.  My own offer is spend $115 get 25 air miles so I will be able to double dip.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Of course the $100/50 miles deal ends right before my email targeted offer for Sobeys of $150/75 miles, which runs June 4-18.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got the offer too, spend $100 get 50 AM. Maybe I'll use it, we'll see. I mean I can easily spend that on a week of groceries lately, but I'm reluctant to go to Sobeys after a couple bad shops there. I'm preferring Metro (and had a spend $100 get 100 AM to use this week). Weird because before, I preferred Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

Fingers/Toes crossed for some half decent flyer offers!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I finally got my AM for the one lonely filI-up at Shell in April.....Go+offer


----------



## hdrolfe

My May AM newsletter mentions Bonus Boom coming soon - earn by shopping in store and online. Hopefully there will be a few good offers


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> My May AM newsletter mentions Bonus Boom coming soon - earn by shopping in store and online. Hopefully there will be a few good offers



You’d kind of think that by now they would have announced something to make up the spring promo that was postponed...


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom has been lovingly called Bonus Bust here in the past. Maybe this one will be something we can look forward to.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1359489
Sobeys On flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1359299
Foodland On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1359303


----------



## Etch

Hmmm...not much in the Sobeys flyer.  We do need some more band aids though so may be i'll buy a couple of packs and a polysporin to get the 50am.

I also thought I had a bonus offer somewhere for spending $30 in the Sobey's pharmacy but now I cant find it.


----------



## isabellea

AM offers are just non-existent right now! I'm so happy AM decided to extend our Onyx status for 2021 because I really doubt I will earn 6000AM this year.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

isabellea said:


> AM offers are just non-existent right now! I'm so happy AM decided to extend our Onyx status for 2021 because I really doubt I will earn 6000AM this year.


I hear you on that!    I'm refreshing my account multiple times daily to check on the AM I earned last week.  Not posted yet.  Heh.  Patience is not my strong suit!


----------



## marchingstar

I’ve been thinking about how I’ll use my air miles lately. Pre-pandemic, I was saving for a cruise. It’s going to be some time before we feel comfortable with that kind of vacation again though. The miles could go towards other kinds of travel expenses (flights, hotels, etc.), but again, long-distance travel might be out for a while. I’m on the fence whether I should redeem for merchandise or keep saving. 

So I thought I’d put the question to some other experts! Has covid changed your plans for the air miles you already have?


----------



## isabellea

marchingstar said:


> I’ve been thinking about how I’ll use my air miles lately. Pre-pandemic, I was saving for a cruise. It’s going to be some time before we feel comfortable with that kind of vacation again though. The miles could go towards other kinds of travel expenses (flights, hotels, etc.), but again, long-distance travel might be out for a while. I’m on the fence whether I should redeem for merchandise or keep saving.
> 
> So I thought I’d put the question to some other experts! Has covid changed your plans for the air miles you already have?



Same for me. I currently have over 29K AM in my account. I wanted to use them to pay for part of our road trip in California in summer 2021 (hotel costs, car rental, DLR tickets, Starbucks GC) but this trip is postponed until at least 2023. Instead, if we are allowed to travel to Alberta from QC in summer 2021, we will probably use them for the flights or hotel room and car rental. And then, if we cannot travel in 2021, I don't know. 

I find that using airmiles for products is not an as good value than for travel expenses but I might need to change my point of view on that. If at least they were offering the latest iPhone 11Pro to replace my dead phone that went in my washer!


----------



## CanadianKrista

The AMs are so sad right now.  I collected around 4000 in each of Jan and Feb.  March was just under 900, and April was a sickly 194.  I have 30000AM in my account.  They are supposed to be paying for universal tickets, blue man group tickets and a DAH event for the 4 of us.  I have another 30K tied up in already linked DW tickets and flights to Florida in August.  I used to look at my AM daily, now it just makes me sad so I check once a week or so.    I haven't even been doing groceries at Sobeys for AM, since I have a few items I can only get at Loblaws that we use all the time, and I don't want to it multiple stores when I do go out once every two weeks.

But we're home, we're both working from home, and all 4 of us are healthy, so I'm going to chose to count my blessings.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get this:


I wish they would send it to DH and he is essential service.  But what if he doesn't get the email??  950 miles would be pretty sweet right now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this:
> 
> View attachment 494550
> I wish they would send it to DH and he is essential service.  But what if he doesn't get the email??  950 miles would be pretty sweet right now!


*yes and I got this message. (Neither  of us would qualify but I wanted to share it here with all the details) come on airmiles,  a maximum of 5000 and it was gone within 2 hours
*


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this:
> 
> View attachment 494550
> I wish they would send it to DH and he is essential service.  But what if he doesn't get the email??  950 miles would be pretty sweet right now!


I got that email two days ago, this must be a second round.  The offer was gone in an hour.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *yes and I got this message. (Neither  of us would qualify but I wanted to share it here with all the details) come on airmiles,  a maximum of 5000 and it was gone within 2 hours
> View attachment 494556*




seems really weird to me that this offer is meant for essential workers, but it’s super limited and sent in the middle of the work day? i mean, it might not be for some shifts, but still. it’s a big swing and a miss to me.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’ve been thinking about how I’ll use my air miles lately. Pre-pandemic, I was saving for a cruise. It’s going to be some time before we feel comfortable with that kind of vacation again though. The miles could go towards other kinds of travel expenses (flights, hotels, etc.), but again, long-distance travel might be out for a while. I’m on the fence whether I should redeem for merchandise or keep saving.
> 
> So I thought I’d put the question to some other experts! Has covid changed your plans for the air miles you already have?


No change for me.  AM has pretty must always been for Disney and will continue to be......there is the occasional other redemption.  I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around not going this year at all.  For the first time in 15+ years, I'm rather certain, we will not be going.  Last year I didn't think I could take time off to go, I have an ongoing staffing issue at work, but I managed to take a long weekend in August and again in December. This year with the losses that my business is taking there is no possible way that I could even take  2 days to make a long weekend at WDW.....not even sure how I will feel about travel later this year anyway, or if it will even be possible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Question.....I must be losing my edge because I can't answer it at the moment.   I've got a Sobeys offer for spend $100/50 and also $115/25.....if I spend the $115 will I get both?  

I've also got spend $15 on produce get 25....that's so easy for me, half my cart is usually produce.   I've got a couple of other offers that I could also use, so if I got all these offers in one shop it would be worth the trip.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Question.....I must be losing my edge because I can't answer it at the moment. I've got a Sobeys offer for spend $100/50 and also $115/25.....if I spend the $115 will I get both?


I want to yes you should but I did this offer on Tuesday and I only got one of the offers the $115/25 so I called the Sobey's myoffer number and they will be adding the points to my account.  If it doesn't work then just call and they should add it to your account - easy peasey.
The produce one worked just fine.


----------



## ElCray

juniorbugman said:


> I want to yes you should but I did this offer on Tuesday and I only got one of the offers the $115/25 so I called the Sobey's myoffer number and they will be adding the points to my account.  If it doesn't work then just call and they should add it to your account - easy peasey.
> The produce one worked just fine.


Interesting... They denied my friend the stacking when she called the Sobeys myoffer number...


----------



## juniorbugman

ElCray said:


> Interesting... They denied my friend the stacking when she called the Sobeys myoffer number...


Yea I wondered if they would say no because I read the fine print that said no stacking but she said it would take 7-10 days to post and she was moving it from my available offers to my redeemed offers.  It is too bad that if they are not going to allow stacking that they don't take the best offer and give you that one.  They took the offer that would expire first and I guess hope you would shop again.


----------



## ottawamom

With that particular offer it's a YMMV kind of thing. It works for some people and not for others. If it does, great. If not you can't really call them on it because it says it can't be stacked. Look at it as a "Bonus" if it does end up working for you.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> With that particular offer it's a YMMV kind of thing. It works for some people and not for others. If it does, great. If not you can't really call them on it because it says it can't be stacked. Look at it as a "Bonus" if it does end up working for you.


Yea I didn't realize that it couldn't be stacked until I had already called them and in my mind I went oops well I will see what happens.  I knew that I would have been doing another shop before the offer expired and probably before my next set of offers got loaded so I would have been able to use it sometime.


----------



## isabellea

I just received a Bonus Boom offer from BMO. Spend 50$ with registered BMO Mastercard at a participating supermarket for essential goods and receive 50AM. Purchase has to be done between May 21st and 27th.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH got that BMO offer too, however, he doesn't have a BMO card.  I better get it too since I DO have a BMO card!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, I just got the BMO offer and opted in.

I also got an offer from Lawtons: Spend $30/get 30 miles and that is good for May 15-28. Opted in for that one too.


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, I just got the BMO offer and opted in.
> 
> I also got an offer from Lawtons: Spend $30/get 30 miles and that is good for May 15-28. Opted in for that one too.



That's better than IGA. They offer 2X AM if buy for more than 75$.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*in case anyone is thinking about getting something from Rona or Lowes for the long weekend
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just found the chair I wanted and Lowe's has it online!  

 $108 (less my $10 sign up)

I was going to buy the Eiffel chair from Structube, but they don't have the chrome legs in the grey seat anymore. That was only $39 at the time.

I think I might forgoe my $10 off so I get the full amount of base miles (lol) and times 7!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *in case anyone is thinking about getting something from Rona or Lowes for the long weekend
> View attachment 494844*


I'm really missing Amazon on airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is very sad for me as well ... I love me some HBC products and need new sheets!!
*


----------



## isabellea

Anyone has a recommandation for an office chair with a GREAT lumbar support? DH got the news that he will be working from home at least until August 31st (maybe longer) so his company gave them permission to buy one for their home office (needs to be less than 300$). Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

I have the best offer I have ever received.  I could walk in there and purchase a single banana then walk out with 95 AM's.  Problem is I'm about 150 KM from a Sobeys. 

​
​


Here is an exclusive offer for your next shop – get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you buy almost anything at Sobeys. That's enough for $10 towards your purchase at checkout when you've opted into AIR MILES Cash.**

Come visit us in-store to take advantage of this great offer.​


​
​​
​






​
​


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> I have the best offer I have ever received.  I could walk in there and purchase a single banana then walk out with 95 AM's.  Problem is I'm about 150 KM from a Sobeys.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> Here is an exclusive offer for your next shop – get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you buy almost anything at Sobeys. That's enough for $10 towards your purchase at checkout when you've opted into AIR MILES Cash.**
> 
> Come visit us in-store to take advantage of this great offer.​
> 
> 
> ​
> ​​
> *How it works:*​
> 
> 
> 1.​*Load this offer* to your AIR MILES Card.
> 
> 
> 2.​Get *95 Bonus Miles* when you spend any amount* in a single transaction at Sobeys by May 28, 2020.
> 
> 
> Load now​
> ​



Maybe someone on this thread can help you on their next visit to Sobeys? I would but my closest Sobeys is 200km away in another province. Looking forward at visiting Ottawa again but not planning on going for a very long time.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> Maybe someone on this thread can help you on their next visit to Sobeys? I would but my closest Sobeys is 200km away in another province. Looking forward at visiting Ottawa again but not planning on going for a very long time.


I’m not worried about it, just thought it was a strange offer for someone who doesn’t shop there but that’s probably why it is such a good offer.  Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I got the same offer for both cards but there's next to no way I'm gonna be using it, too far away not as far as others but still not worth it*


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I have the best offer I have ever received.  I could walk in there and purchase a single banana then walk out with 95 AM's.  Problem is I'm about 150 KM from a Sobeys.
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Here is an exclusive offer for your next shop – get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you buy almost anything at Sobeys. That's enough for $10 towards your purchase at checkout when you've opted into AIR MILES Cash.**
> 
> Come visit us in-store to take advantage of this great offer.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​​
> *How it works:*​
> 
> 
> 1.​*Load this offer* to your AIR MILES Card.
> 
> 
> 2.​Get *95 Bonus Miles* when you spend any amount* in a single transaction at Sobeys by May 28, 2020.
> 
> 
> Load now​
> ​


Thanks for posting here. I checked and DD has it in her account. It’s worth a drive to Sobeys!

Updates:
The offer is also valid at Foodland and there’s one within 10 min drive from home. I am happy with this offer!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I also miss amazon the AM Shops.  

Don't laugh (okay, you'll laugh) at what I bought today...chair socks LOL I am getting tired of my family scraping their chair on the hardwood and scratching the crap out of my floor!  These are literally knit socks with little rubbers on the bottom. You can machine was them too.  $23 for 24 "socks"  DH is gonna losing it laughing when he sees these on the chairs.  The legs of ours are black so they shouldn't be too noticeable.


----------



## hdrolfe

I was planning to go to Sobeys this week, they had a few things on sale we like and the airmiles seemed good with the loaded offers... then I got there. The parking lots was packed, there was a line up, no one was wearing masks and it felt like it wasn't worth it. So I went to Metro instead, probably spent more than I should have (again) but got a few airmiles, and kiddo is happy as they had jumbo freezies on sale. The line up to pay was long, and it's hard to tell the best one because people line up into the aisles so you can't really tell which one is shortest. 

I have no idea why it was so busy today. Even Ren's Pets had a line up to pick up orders. The LCBO lines always make me laugh... People must really want their booze to stand in those lines!


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> Updates:
> The offer is also valid at Foodland and there’s one within 10 min drive from home. I am happy with this offer!


Well that's a game changer!  I have one about a 10 min drive from me as well and it would well be worth the drive.  Thanks for posting this, I would never have noticed.
One banana, here I come, lol.


----------



## tgropp

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this:
> 
> View attachment 494550
> I wish they would send it to DH and he is essential service.  But what if he doesn't get the email??  950 miles would be pretty sweet right now!



I got this message and replied right away. I wonder how people will have to prove that they are essential workers. I do have a letter from my employer to show to whomever that I am an essential worker


----------



## AdamsMum

Rexall - went in this week and found that they aren't doing air miles anymore.  Now they have their own points system. They were one place where I collected a lot.  I'll say though, I'm not in league with some of the air miles shoppers here. I'm disappointed.


----------



## ottawamom

If you're in the habit of collect AM Cash at all, the Rexall programs is pretty good for getting money off your purchases. I take the money "off" my total and put it aside in a holiday account.

The othe day I purchased just over $50 worth of stuff and collected 57000 points (worth just over $20=50,000). So far the deals have been good. If they drop off I'll swith to Shoppers.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I have the best offer I have ever received.  I could walk in there and purchase a single banana then walk out with 95 AM's.  Problem is I'm about 150 KM from a Sobeys.
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Here is an exclusive offer for your next shop – get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you buy almost anything at Sobeys. That's enough for $10 towards your purchase at checkout when you've opted into AIR MILES Cash.**
> 
> Come visit us in-store to take advantage of this great offer.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​





Donald - my hero said:


> *I got the same offer for both cards but there's next to no way I'm gonna be using it, too far away not as far as others but still not worth it*


Sorry all just starting my week off, during my on week I dont have a lot of time to check in. I have this offer on my wifes account. If anyone needs this filled, pm me your number. I can throw a baseball at the sobeys here. I send the kids over to get milk and eggs all the time. So easy for me to repay the times that you all have helped me get my 7 offer some times.


----------



## osully

One handle on my Instant Pot broke this week. I got it in Dec 2018 so it’s out of warranty. We had the lid resting in that handle... and it just broke off with the slightest touch.  It makes it nearly impossible to lift up out of the cupboard I store it in, and not even sure it would still be safe to use. At least it broke AFTER I made a cheesecake the other day!

AM has one IP available with dream rewards, but it’s a way more advanced looking version than I would want.... I will probably just wait it out. Walmart has one for $77 right now but I know they go lower... Ater all, we do have all the time in the world to slow cook these days!


----------



## tinkerone

osully said:


> One handle on my Instant Pot broke this week. I got it in Dec 2018 so it’s out of warranty. We had the lid resting in that handle... and it just broke off with the slightest touch.  It makes it nearly impossible to lift up out of the cupboard I store it in, and not even sure it would still be safe to use. At least it broke AFTER I made a cheesecake the other day!
> 
> AM has one IP available with dream rewards, but it’s a way more advanced looking version than I would want.... I will probably just wait it out. Walmart has one for $77 right now but I know they go lower... Ater all, we do have all the time in the world to slow cook these days!


I just looked in AM at the IP and my first thought was 'I have that one and it's pretty basic' and my second thought was 'wait....what?  Smart Wi-fi?  Who in heavens name needs a Wi Fi IP??'.  That is taking it a bit far IMO. 
Yes, I to would wait for a deal at Walmart.  Even at 2312 AM for Onxy, that's a bit expensive for an IP......unless of course someone _needs_ a Wi-fi IP, lol.

ETA--Looking at there kitchen section there's not a lot of deals there.  Everything is so expensive in relation to the cost of an AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Starting to think BMO and Sobeys are social distancing from me.
No email from BMO and no Sobeys offer....Hmmmm....
time to try airmiles chat and ask.....
LOL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

osully said:


> One handle on my Instant Pot broke this week. I got it in Dec 2018 so it’s out of warranty. We had the lid resting in that handle... and it just broke off with the slightest touch.  It makes it nearly impossible to lift up out of the cupboard I store it in, and not even sure it would still be safe to use. At least it broke AFTER I made a cheesecake the other day!
> 
> AM has one IP available with dream rewards, but it’s a way more advanced looking version than I would want.... I will probably just wait it out. Walmart has one for $77 right now but I know they go lower... Ater all, we do have all the time in the world to slow cook these days!



I have two IP, a 6qt and 3qt. The 3qt is always on my counter because that's the size we use the most but the 6qt is in a cupboard. I really need to find new recipes for it. Any suggestions (no dairy and no beef please)? 

I agree that the one from AM is expensive and like you, I would wait for a sale at Walmart or Canadian Tire. I think I saw one at Provigo (Loblaws) if you collect Optimum points. They often have sale where they offer points for kitchen stuff.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> I have two IP, a 6qt and 3qt. The 3qt is always on my counter because that's the size we use the most but the 6qt is in a cupboard. I really need to find new recipes for it. Any suggestions (no dairy and no beef please)?
> 
> I agree that the one from AM is expensive and like you, I would wait for a sale at Walmart or Canadian Tire. I think I saw one at Provigo (Loblaws) if you collect Optimum points. They often have sale where they offer points for kitchen stuff.


Have you tried vegan risotto?  I have the Ultimate Vegan Cookbook by Kathy Hester and she has a great asparagus and pea vegan risotto.  
Also, there are a few groups on FB that are strictly for IP recipes, both vegan and not.  I belong to several and they come up with some good ideas and show pictures of what they make.  Just a thought.....


----------



## isabellea

tinkerone said:


> Have you tried vegan risotto?  I have the Ultimate Vegan Cookbook by Kathy Hester and she has a great asparagus and pea vegan risotto.
> Also, there are a few groups on FB that are strictly for IP recipes, both vegan and not.  I belong to several and they come up with some good ideas and show pictures of what they make.  Just a thought.....



No! The only stuff I make in my IPs are sides (basmati rice, broccoli, carrots, potatoes) and to cook hard-boiled eggs and plain chicken breasts for me and my girls.  I will show this cookbook title to DH as he's always looking for quick tasty vegan recipes! Maybe some of them will be liked by all of us! Thank you!


----------



## kristabelle13

Pretty thankful to snag the 950 cash miles from BMO - I was in my email when it popped up - and sure enough, my job is on the essential workers list (education). Funny though, I hadn’t thought about it as essential before that email. I just thought we were doing our best to keep students going. I felt seen for the first time in months, to be honest. It’s been a really tough and emotional grind.


----------



## tinkerone

isabellea said:


> No! The only stuff I make in my IPs are sides (basmati rice, broccoli, carrots, potatoes) and to cook hard-boiled eggs and plain chicken breasts for me and my girls.  I will show this cookbook title to DH as he's always looking for quick tasty vegan recipes! Maybe some of them will be liked by all of us! Thank you!


that cookbook is IP specific so many good things in it. 
I use my IP so much I’m surprised I haven’t had to replace it yet. If you like chicken, I buy the three packs of raw whole chickens at Costco and when I get them home stuff them with a few sprigs of thyme and a lemon cut in half before freezin them. Pop directly into IP frozen and cook 45 minutes on the pressure cook setting, let it pressure release for 5 minutes then transfer the whole chicken to a foil lined pan so you can put it inthe stove on the broil sett to crisp up the skin. While you are doing that make your gravey in the IP using the sauté setting on low. You can actually season the chicken with what spices you like before freezing or rub it with some olive oil and sprinkle some spices on when you take it out of the freezer before placing in the IP.
Made this last night in fact.  Easy and quick.

ETA—sorry I hijacked the thread with this.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> that cookbook is IP specific so many good things in it.
> I use my IP so much I’m surprised I haven’t had to replace it yet. If you like chicken, I buy the three packs of raw whole chickens at Costco and when I get them home stuff them with a few sprigs of thyme and a lemon cut in half before freezin them. Pop directly into IP frozen and cook 45 minutes on the pressure cook setting, let it pressure release for 5 minutes then transfer the whole chicken to a foil lined pan so you can put it inthe stove on the broil sett to crisp up the skin. While you are doing that make your gravey in the IP using the sauté setting on low. You can actually season the chicken with what spices you like before freezing or rub it with some olive oil and sprinkle some spices on when you take it out of the freezer before placing in the IP.
> Made this last night in fact.  Easy and quick.
> 
> ETA—sorry I hijacked the thread with this.



I have a chicken roasting in the oven right now, and I’m kind of regretting it. It’s too warm to have the oven on right now!

So...I’m trying your trick next time I stock up on chicken. Thanks for the tip!! Do you add water, or cook the chicken on the rack or anything?

And you’re not at all redirecting, but the kitchen thread would benefit from more tips and tricks if you have them


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> I have a chicken roasting in the oven right now, and I’m kind of regretting it. It’s too warm to have the oven on right now!
> 
> So...I’m trying your trick next time I stock up on chicken. Thanks for the tip!! Do you add water, or cook the chicken on the rack or anything?
> 
> And you’re not at all redirecting, but the kitchen thread would benefit from more tips and tricks if you have them


If I have a box of chicken broth I put about a cup in the bottom of the IP, if I don't have any I just use water because I can use bouillon to add any flavor I need.  I put the rack in and chicken on top of the rack, broth/water doesn't touch it since it's only a cup.  The drippings from the chicken also adds flavor.  I like the rack because it makes it so easy to get chicken in and out.  It's nice to be able to have a roast chicken in the summer and not heat the kitchen.  
I never thought about the kitchen thread, I keep forgetting about that one.  I'll have to pop into it again.


----------



## isabellea

Thanks @tinkerone! Right now we do rotisserie chicken on the BBQ (well, DH is still doing it for us) but I will save your IP method for when it’s too cold to BBQ. Would you believe we never made gravy?!? I like gravy when eating at a restaurant but I never made some myself.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> I have two IP, a 6qt and 3qt. The 3qt is always on my counter because that's the size we use the most but the 6qt is in a cupboard. I really need to find new recipes for it. Any suggestions (no dairy and no beef please)?
> 
> I agree that the one from AM is expensive and like you, I would wait for a sale at Walmart or Canadian Tire. I think I saw one at Provigo (Loblaws) if you collect Optimum points. They often have sale where they offer points for kitchen stuff.


*This just popped up in my FB newsfeed from an Instant Pot site i follow, I immediately remembered someone was looking for vegan recipes. Jump to the lentil one and use veggie broth!
Instant pot  Tacos 2 Ways*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *This just popped up in my FB newsfeed from an Instant Pot site i follow, I immediately remembered someone was looking for vegan recipes. Jump to the lentil one and use veggie broth!
> 
> Instant pot  Tacos 2 Ways*



That’s great! Thank you! I’m sure DH and DD7 will love those.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this just popped up as a notification on my phone 

here's the link
ONYX CONTEST *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *this just popped up as a notification on my phone
> View attachment 495479
> here's the link
> ONYX CONTEST*


so it’s like a zoom cooking class?

this would be a fun digital meetup for our AM/kitchen group!


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *this just popped up as a notification on my phone
> View attachment 495479
> here's the link
> ONYX CONTEST*



I got the same notification but in French! lol. I registered for it since it's free to participate.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Indigo emailed gift card question:  

I was thinking of sending a gift card to DD's teacher on the last day of school (June 5).  Do I just use her email or should I send it to myself first to ensure it arrives, and then forward it to hers?


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Indigo emailed gift card question:
> 
> I was thinking of sending a gift card to DD's teacher on the last day of school (June 5).  Do I just use her email or should I send it to myself first to ensure it arrives, and then forward it to hers?



Hi Hon
I would send to yourself first. Indigo has a habit of delayed service sometimes.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

okay. I guess I should do it this week, so I will have it in time.


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking something that was posted to my account:
Shell
Is this for a car wash?

GO+ULTIMATE CW +10

Bonus if it is as I didn't know you could get airmiles for car washes.
Thanks
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bonus Boom website is live with offers now.


----------



## tinkerone

Not airmiles related but a freebie for anyone interested.  It's a Circle K offer.

https://circlekthanks.ca/thx/ATLFBXHU


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Bonus Boom website is live with offers now.



Interesting Safeway not on the list for BC.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys' offer is spend $50 on participating Unilever products. Um, what?  How am I supposed to know what to buy?


----------



## bababear_50

Could someone post a link to the Bonus Boom site please?
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Could someone post a link to the Bonus Boom site please?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*even though it says coming soon you can now see the offers 

BONUS BOOM*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just a couple of comments on the bonus boom (again a bust for this household) 

don't get caught up in the excitement of the hunt! There's no big bonus for completing several offers,  you only get the stated  bonus 

Several of these offers aren't worth the cash outlay,  metro for example,  you need to spend A LOT to get a measly 15 miles,  buy 3 or more nice Nivea products or vitamins?!?!

don't do the one time only offers if you haven't already done them,  we will see another shop the block or similar promo.  That's the survey one,  cook it, Samsung pay and Hudson bay point conversion *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *even though it says coming soon you can now see the offers
> 
> BONUS BOOM*



Thanks Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> just a couple of comments on the bonus boom (again a bust for this household)
> 
> don't get caught up in the excitement of the hunt! There's no big bonus for completing several offers, you only get the stated bonus
> 
> Several of these offers aren't worth the cash outlay, metro for example, you need to spend A LOT to get a measly 15 miles, buy 3 or more nice Nivea products or vitamins?!?!
> 
> don't do the one time only offers if you haven't already done them, we will see another shop the block or similar promo. That's the survey one, cook it, Samsung pay and Hudson bay point conversion


Yea I can't see anything in these offers that I want to shop for and who right now is going to stand in the lines at the LCBO for a measly few air miles?


----------



## hdrolfe

Other than the BMO, I don't think I'll be doing any of these. Global petfoods by me doesn't sell the dog food I feed and the one that does is close to where I used to work, but not near anything I go by nowadays. And I don't use the airmiles online portal. Oh well... I've been earning 100 or so every week, even during the pandemic, so my total is going up slowly. I have no idea what I'm saving for any more any way.


----------



## isabellea

Bonus Boom is also a big bust for me. The only offer I will do for sure is BMO since I can easily do a shop for 50$ at IGA near me. But no IGA coupon?!? Only IGA Express which is downtown. Even without the a pandemic going on, I wouldn't go for that little return. Maybe I will do Airmilesshops at Bouclair since I promised new curtains for my DD7 bedroom.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was a little disappointed over the weekend.  I am needing a new set of sheets for our bed and one kiddo.  I thought I would try to snag a couple extra miles by going through the airmiles shop portal and hit up Bed, Bath and Beyond.   They are currently not listed as a merchandise sponsor to purchase from.  Oh well.  I guess I'll have to get them from there without the AM


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was a little disappointed over the weekend.  I am needing a new set of sheets for our bed and one kiddo.  I thought I would try to snag a couple extra miles by going through the airmiles shop portal and hit up Bed, Bath and Beyond.   They are currently not listed as a merchandise sponsor to purchase from.  Oh well.  I guess I'll have to get them from there without the AM



There are a lot of shops no longer on airmiles portal, or even rakuten. I think because of the pandemic so many people are shopping online they don't need the extra incentive? Maybe.


----------



## Debbie

I'll likely just do the BMO deal for Bonus Boom. I just need to get to the grocery store and spend the $50.


----------



## Etch

Air Miles question for no other reason then curiosity.  When I select my region in bonus boom it is Ontario (except Thunder Bay).

Why is Thunder Bay excluded?


----------



## isabellea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was a little disappointed over the weekend.  I am needing a new set of sheets for our bed and one kiddo.  I thought I would try to snag a couple extra miles by going through the airmiles shop portal and hit up Bed, Bath and Beyond.   They are currently not listed as a merchandise sponsor to purchase from.  Oh well.  I guess I'll have to get them from there without the AM



Maybe from TheBay or Bouclair?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

isabellea said:


> Maybe from TheBay or Bouclair?



I wanted to do curb side pick up and I live 4.5 hrs away from those stores unfortunately.  We have some shopping here, but when your looking for certain items, it can be hard to find some of those items


----------



## juniorbugman

isabellea said:


> Maybe from TheBay or Bouclair?


Unfortunately the Bay is no longer part of the Airmiles shop as of right now.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone doing the BMO offer don’t forget it will work for the purchase of a gift card as well.  There is no way I would spend that much at any of the grocery stores listed for food but this works well for me.  Netflex or Amazon are my go to.


----------



## bababear_50

I was hoping for at least a Shell,Rona,or Lowes offer .
Oh well it looks like I will pick up a $50.00 Netflix card at Sobeys next shopping day for the BMO offer.
I know I can get 20 airmiles at Shell right now for the $100.00 Amazon Gift card..
My oldest son's Birthday is coming up in June.
That's it for me,,unless additional partners are added.
120 day turn around for the promo airmiles is a bit too long for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Etch said:


> Air Miles question for no other reason then curiosity.  When I select my region in bonus boom it is Ontario (except Thunder Bay).
> 
> Why is Thunder Bay excluded?


*I'm just guessing here but i seem to recall that it has to do with geography and how that relates to shipping! They're not really part of Ontario and not really part of Manitoba, they don't have some of the stores that Ontario has , they have Safeway, not Sobey's, they do have LCBO but not others. Just an oddity that I'm sure ticks them off!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Just received an email offer on my secondary card of collect 1 AM between May 19th and June 17th get 50 AM's.  
I think that is doable.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just received an email offer on my secondary card of collect 1 AM between May 19th and June 17th get 50 AM's.
> I think that is doable.


*Make sure you keep really good records for this one! I had that offer last year and luckily I had posted a screenshot of the details here because i stupidly deleted the email and i needed to chase it down. They had no idea what i was talking about because they don't have records of these tiny targeted promos ??*


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> Anyone doing the BMO offer don’t forget it will work for the purchase of a gift card as well.  There is no way I would spend that much at any of the grocery stores listed for food but this works well for me.  Netflex or Amazon are my go to.


Thank you for that reminder! I might or might not spend that required amount at Foodland right now, depending on my targeted offers, but this is a great idea!


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont Flyer
May 21 - May 27
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1360081
Sobeys Ont Flyer
May 21=May 27
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1360077
Metro Ont flyer
May 21 to May 27
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1360077
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1360084
Happy safe shopping.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yeah,  it's gonna be a decent shopping trip for me! I'll be waiting until tomorrow now to do my biweekly hunt. Usually go midafternoon on Tuesdays but with Monday being a holiday I pushed that out till today then I glanced at the flyer and I'm going tomorrow instead.  Why you ask?  Milk is on sale AND has miles attached which will allow me to get 80 miles for $40 - 4.99 buy 2 get 20 miles.  I'll need 8 cartons for the 2 weeks, fingers crossed that they have that much available when I can get the car!!!! Hubby has to go meet his coop student for a few hours. *


----------



## pigletto

kristabelle13 said:


> Pretty thankful to snag the 950 cash miles from BMO - I was in my email when it popped up - and sure enough, my job is on the essential workers list (education). Funny though, I hadn’t thought about it as essential before that email. I just thought we were doing our best to keep students going. I felt seen for the first time in months, to be honest. It’s been a really tough and emotional grind.


I haven’t checked this thread in awhile but trust me lady.. you are absolutely essential and I see you !!! Educators have helped shape my children into who they are , and they are better people for the work you and your colleagues do every day. My son loves learning and he’s struggling without his teachers. My daughter is becoming an EA. This family knows we wouldn‘t be even half of who we are without the kind and dedicated folks who help raise this countries children ! So thank you to you and anyone else in education reading this who feels unseen. We appreciate you.
Off my soapbox now.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> yeah, it's gonna be a decent shopping trip for me! I'll be waiting until tomorrow now to do my biweekly hunt. Usually go midafternoon on Tuesdays but with Monday being a holiday I pushed that out till today then I glanced at the flyer and I'm going tomorrow instead. Why you ask? Milk is on sale AND has miles attached which will allow me to get 80 miles for $40 - 4.99 buy 2 get 20 miles. I'll need 8 cartons for the 2 weeks, fingers crossed that they have that much available when I can get the car!!!! Hubby has to go meet his coop student for a few hours.


I am like you that I waited until today to check the ad at Sobey's for tomorrow and I think that I am going to go today.  There are items that end today that I would rather have than the ones that are in the new ad plus my spend offer from Sobey's ends today so I might as well make use of it because another one will come tomorrow.  If there is anything that I want from the new ad I can always get it another day because I have been so lucky with my Sobeys that it is never busy when I go and I checked the Sobeys website where the list the stores that have had issues and none of the Durham region stores are listed there.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I am like you that I waited until today to check the ad at Sobey's for tomorrow and I think that I am going to go today.  There are items that end today that I would rather have than the ones that are in the new ad plus my spend offer from Sobey's ends today so I might as well make use of it because another one will come tomorrow.  If there is anything that I want from the new ad I can always get it another day because I have been so lucky with my Sobeys that it is never busy when I go and I checked the Sobeys website where the list the stores that have had issues and none of the Durham region stores are listed there.


Thanks for sharing Hon.
I didn't realize they were listing the Foodland/Sobeys where employees have come down with Covid 19.
https://corporate.sobeys.com/covid-19-cases-stores/
Here is Metro link
https://corpo.metro.ca/en/covid-19-cases-ontario.html


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for sharing Hon.
> I didn't realize they were listing the Foodland/Sobeys where employees have come down with Covid 19.
> https://corporate.sobeys.com/covid-19-cases-stores/
> Here is Metro link
> https://corpo.metro.ca/en/covid-19-cases-ontario.html


Thanks for posting! I am glad that I haven’t been to the Thornhill Sobeys for a long while since it doesn’t participate in most AM events. I thought about going there for the 95 AM bonus offer but went to Foodland instead as it’s closer.


----------



## bababear_50

Just waiting to see if Metro offers me anything via airmiles,,I changed my plans as my Prime chicken (7.99 a box) and Peanut butter (3.99 a container) is on sale at Metro so I'll use the the spend 50.00 get 50 airmiles BMO offer there.  and shhhhhhhhhhh they have flowers ...............
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom is a big Bonus Bust for me. The only one I'll be doing is the BMO offer.


----------



## bababear_50

All done the Bonus Boom....50 airmiles for BMO at Metro.
Oh well better days ahead.
Hugs
Mel

On a positive note let's all have a cup of tea!




*Did You Know?*

The world joins hands to celebrate its first International Tea Day today. The amount of tea that Canadians drink has doubled in the past few decades. As of 2015, Canadians drank 85 litres per person per year, up from only 36 litres in 1991! Tea surpassed both soft drinks and bottled water, and is only slightly less than the amount of coffee that Canadians drink.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*who knew that we can have a tea party that I can properly host?!?
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *who knew that we can have a tea party that I can properly host?!?
> View attachment 496012*



Love your Tea set!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tgropp

Debbie said:


> I'll likely just do the BMO deal for Bonus Boom. I just need to get to the grocery store and spend the $50.



When the original air miles promotion came out in March but cancelled 2 days after the start date due to a Covid-19, I had opted in to the BMO deal where, if you opted in, they offered 400 airmiles if you spent $500 at airmiles sponsors. On the first day of the promotion, I phoned airmiles and they told me to go ahead as they had not received any cancellation notice. I spent the amount but next day airmiles cancelled their spring promotion. Great news! BMO has credited my account 400 airmiles.

On a side note, a few weeks ago I received an email for a contest offering essential workers 950 miles as a Thank You for working. I just noticed that I have 950 Cash miles in my account. What a wonderful gesture. That being said, I am not collecting airmiles like I have in the past.


----------



## dancin Disney style

A little off topic vent.....
I've been trying to find  dog to adopt and man is it hard.  DD has been bugging for another dog since our last dog passed away.  I really didn't want another one because I end up being totally responsible.  Anyway, she has anxiety and lately mild depression.  Our doctor can't help her right now....which that ticks me off on another level and I do love my doctor.  DH and I talked about it and he said to get her a dog......I do totally agree that a dog will help her. I have spent far too much time searching.  There are a million rescues and they are rude and beyond picky about who they approve.  Some are listing dogs as available but when I contacted them they say no, not available yet, and will be months due to needing a surgery etc.    Other ones will say submit the application.....but we may or may not contact you.   I've applied at 3 that after spending 20 minutes filling out the application....5 minutes later they respond and say the dog is not available.  I've had some very rude mails from 2 others.....I've sent an email asking if the dog is still available and they reply with 'READ THE POST'.   One, flatly refused me because I don't have a vet reference......I never liked the past vet and we parted ways very badly so I will NOT offer their name.   So what the heck???   

If anyone knows of a small-ish, non shedding dog that needs a home ....let me know please.


----------



## hdrolfe

@dancin Disney style I found rescues difficult to deal with, which is why I ended up paying for a puppy. I have more luck with rescue cats but dogs seem to be harder to get. The humane society is usually better but obviously they are all closed at the moment. Good luck, having a pet is great for kids and I hope you are able to find one that suits your needs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> @dancin Disney style I found rescues difficult to deal with, which is why I ended up paying for a puppy. I have more luck with rescue cats but dogs seem to be harder to get. The humane society is usually better but obviously they are all closed at the moment. Good luck, having a pet is great for kids and I hope you are able to find one that suits your needs.


I like cats but we are just not cat people.   I can't even find a breeder that has puppies available....if I wanted one.  The wait lists are 12-18 months.  Either way I prefer an older dog.....since I'm reasonably sure that I'm going to be responsible again.  DD is 21 and would be happy with a puppy but I just don't see that being a good idea for her in terms of lifestyle.  She is going into 4th year and then plans to do a masters after that.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I like cats but we are just not cat people.   I can't even find a breeder that has puppies available....if I wanted one.  The wait lists are 12-18 months.  Either way I prefer an older dog.....since I'm reasonably sure that I'm going to be responsible again.  DD is 21 and would be happy with a puppy but I just don't see that being a good idea for her in terms of lifestyle.  She is going into 4th year and then plans to do a masters after that.



Older (already trained) dog is probably a good idea  Sometimes breeders will retire them but even that is hard to get. Waiting lists can take awhile, I waited a few months for my puppy. I think the humane society is the best place, but I think they are closed. These are strange times and nothing seems to be working the same as it once did. Even adopting pets. I was reading about people getting scammed, sending in deposits and never getting the dog. Since it's not really possible to go visit before now.  We have 3 cats and a dog, the cats are so much easier lol. But mine don't go for walks with me like the dog does (though I know there are some breeds that will). They do play fetch sometimes, but the dog usually gets in the way and "wins" that game. Have you looked at the Ontario SPCA site? They have some interesting resources and perhaps can direct you to available animals? They have a "meet your match" quiz that looks neat, one for adult dogs, cats or puppies.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from a Sobeys shop. I had two threshold offers loaded and only one of them showed up on the receipt. Fortunately it was the larger # of AM offer. I guess the stacking of these offers has stopped  (at least at my store).

I can't remember who posted about the same thing happening and having the My Offers help line post them for her. Did they post to your AM account?


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Just back from a Sobeys shop. I had two threshold offers loaded and only one of them showed up on the receipt. Fortunately it was the larger # of AM offer. I guess the stacking of these offers has stopped (at least at my store).
> 
> I can't remember who posted about the same thing happening and having the My Offers help line post them for her. Did they post to your AM account?


Yes it was me and it posted to my account yesterday.  Mine was the other way around though - the smaller offer showed on the receipt and it was the bigger offer that didn't.  It showed up as My offers goodwill.


----------



## cari12

Did you receive your “my offers” for Sobeys/Safeway this week? There are none to load on my account for Safeway.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> Yes it was me and it posted to my account yesterday.  Mine was the other way around though - the smaller offer showed on the receipt and it was the bigger offer that didn't.  It showed up as My offers goodwill.



Maybe I'll call and play dumb saying that one of my loaded offers didn't work. Worst they can do is explain they can't be stacked.



cari12 said:


> Did you receive your “my offers” for Sobeys/Safeway this week? There are none to load on my account for Safeway.



I got offers on all three accounts from Sobeys


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Maybe I'll call and play dumb saying that one of my loaded offers didn't work. Worst they can do is explain they can't be stacked.


That's right - can't hurt to try.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Did you receive your “my offers” for Sobeys/Safeway this week? There are none to load on my account for Safeway.



Hi Hon
My Sobeys offers are avaliable,,,just not very good ones..lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Love your Tea set!!
> Hugs
> Mel


*I don't actually own that lil tea set, just the result of a Google image search 

however,  after you mentioned it's international tea day I chose this mask for my trip to No Frills hard to see clearly but it's a rabbit serving tea!!! - I've got quite the collection now, need to have some fun with it!!*


----------



## ElCray

I wanted to report that the Air Miles posted for the Universal Studios ticket that I sent in via Fedex for reimbursement. Just an fyi - happened this evening.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> Bonus Boom is a big Bonus Bust for me. The only one I'll be doing is the BMO offer.


Me too!  I'm hoping to get to Safeway on our weekly shopping this weekend.  I would like to see our Am account grow at least a little bit.   Even my personal offerings suck


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm not sure if I'll get to Metro today or tomorrow but I plan to do the BMO offer there. My offers this week aren't the best but I still need some stuff so it won't be hard to get to $50.


----------



## cari12

15x at AirMilesshops tomorrow. And my daughter wants me to order her an iPhone 11 from Apple store today. I think I’ll wait until after midnight tonight and get a great AM haul!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just did my BMO Bonus Boom for Sobeys. Bought a $50 Sobeys gift card.

Then going to Lawton's to use the card to buy $35 in Our Compliments products to get 75 miles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just a tip for mask fogging.  I totally forgot that my son used to smear shampoo on his hockey face shield to prevent fogging. Just did it to my glasses and will try it out later.  Hopefully it works or else I will need to get contacts!


----------



## isabellea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just a tip for mask fogging.  I totally forgot that my son used to smear shampoo on his hockey face shield to prevent fogging. Just did it to my glasses and will try it out later.  Hopefully it works or else I will need to get contacts!



I read that soap bars and shaving cream works well too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Must be the waxy residue that is left on the lens or something like that.


----------



## ElCray

Just got back from Sobeys. No signage was up about their Bonus Boom offer. If anyone is curious about what the qualifying Unilever products are for the Sobeys offer (spend $40 get 50 AMs) the manager told me they are the following and gave me a detailed list of all the exact products and specific article numbers:

-All TRESemmé products
- Seventh Generation dish detergent, handwash products, laundry detergent, cleaner, diapers, baby wipes 
- Vim products 
- All Dove products
- Vaseline petroleum, lip therapy, lotion, intensive care products
- Degree deoderant
- Axe products
- Lipton green tea and yellow label tea
- Knorr bouillon cubes, powder, concentrated bullion, seasoning blend


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks @ElCray. I guess I won't be doing that offer.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just a tip for mask fogging.  I totally forgot that my son used to smear shampoo on his hockey face shield to prevent fogging. Just did it to my glasses and will try it out later.  Hopefully it works or else I will need to get contacts!



Did it work? I heard washing the glass lens with dish soap right before wearing them with a mask will help prevent fogging too.  I haven’t tried it yet though.

I have contacts too but haven’t worn them since this all started.  I just feel better protected with my glasses on.


----------



## tinkerone

Didn't one person in our group win a cruise with Virgin?  I have heard that they have postponed sailings until mid October and am wondering how that will affect your sailing.  I just rebooked our RCL sailings to next year.  Sad about it but better safe than sorry.


----------



## osully

isabellea said:


> I have two IP, a 6qt and 3qt. The 3qt is always on my counter because that's the size we use the most but the 6qt is in a cupboard. I really need to find new recipes for it. Any suggestions (no dairy and no beef please)?
> 
> I agree that the one from AM is expensive and like you, I would wait for a sale at Walmart or Canadian Tire. I think I saw one at Provigo (Loblaws) if you collect Optimum points. They often have sale where they offer points for kitchen stuff.



oh good point - maybe I’ll save my PC optimum points and redeem for a new IP one day when they are down to $60 like they usually are over Black Friday - Boxing Day!


----------



## Donald - my hero

osully said:


> oh good point - maybe I’ll save my PC optimum points and redeem for a new IP one day when they are down to $60 like they usually are over Black Friday - Boxing Day!


*that's when I got mine at zehrs! Black Friday (which was also my birthday that year!), on crazy low sale AND no tax so it really was free. I bought an extra inner pot so that I can pull one out,  plunk the other in and keep cooking.  It's perfect for when I make yogurt because the entire pot will fit in the fridge till it sets up enough strain.  Side note- just finished trialing the cultures so tonight my first yogurt will get started since January! I'm excited *


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Didn't one person in our group win a cruise with Virgin?  I have heard that they have postponed sailings until mid October and am wondering how that will affect your sailing.  I just rebooked our RCL sailings to next year.  Sad about it but better safe than sorry.


*that was @Disney Addicted I believe.  She's been rather quiet since the lockdown started.  *


----------



## ottawamom

Knock me over! I did an online airmileshop.ca shop for printer ink at Staples this morning. I figured what the heck 15X AM was probably the best I was going to get at Staples in a while. The AM posted to my account this afternoon.

I'm still waiting for the Airmileshops AM from another printer ink order I did in April (so I'll need to call about that one now) but this one worked out!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Went to Lawton's yesterday and did their $35 in Our Compliments products and earned 75 miles.  At least it's something!


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes you just have to make your own backyard Drive-In!!
My brother set this up for my niece and her boyfriend.,,,he's a good brother and a great Dad!
I remember her as a wee one playing on that play structure...ah good times.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Thanks to whoever mentioned the Prime Chicken on sale at Metro (Mel?) I never bother looking at the Metro ad because it just isn't a favourite store. BUT, I went, picked up 4 boxes of chicken and Tetley tea....2 larger boxes of green tea and a couple of tins of green ginger (which I've been looking for, but again, I think someone mentioned here that it was available at Metro-so thanks, again!)  DD picked up some stuff for baking and in a snap my $50 on BMO MC was done. I haven't made any progress with AM in ages, so this felt pretty good!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

my Shell + AM loaded... now I can update my signature to 38% of AM needed for 7 day Park Hoppers


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned my usual 200 miles this month on my mastercard. That was a nice surprise considering I'm not really spending much.


----------



## ottawamom

You would have been spending $2000 to get the 200AM. I'm only getting groceries and the odd thing for the garden. Don't get close to make it to $2000 each month (but then again there's only 3 of us one doesn't eat much).

Every little bit helps!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> You would have been spending $2000 to get the 200AM. I'm only getting groceries and the odd thing for the garden. Don't get close to make it to $2000 each month (but then again there's only 3 of us one doesn't eat much).
> 
> Every little bit helps!


I have car and house insurance for monthly payments.  Cogeco and satellite bills.  Two cell phone bills.  Anything that can be paid automatically by MC is.  then we have the everyday purchases where again,if they take MC we use it.  Even if it’s a simple dollar item,  It all adds up.  For us 200 is easily obtainable.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup, I pay everything on it.  Then pay off each charge when I get home.


----------



## tinkerone

I'll have a huge bad AM hit from my MC this statement.  We did the Lift and Shift for our B2B cruise with Royal, moving it to Oct. 2021, and the cost of our purchases (drinks, dining, shore excursions) will all be returned to our CC.  That's about $2000 so MC is going to want to get that back.  We might even be in the hole this time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone Nothing like stick a dagger in your heart!  Not only is your cruise cancelled but they are taking away your miles! So sad.

We are in the process of getting quotes for a new deck and new doors (patio, steel entry and storm) and I can't wait to put them all on my mastercard! LOL  So far Kent is the cheapest (and 2x the miles), but you know the old story of don't go with the cheapest or most expensive...


----------



## bababear_50

PLEASE throw us some deals airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'd even take the gift card deal at this point!  At least it would bring me back to shopping at Sobeys again.  Superstore and Shoppers are KILLING IT during this pandemic!


----------



## AngelDisney

I am missing Blue Fridays!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I am missing Blue Fridays!



Me Too!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday May 28 to Wednesday June 3

Blue Bonus Buy 9 bags of Chips (approx $24 get 95 airmiles).Old Dutch.(They are a $1.00 each at the dollar store.
Nope...too many for me.

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1360849?page=11
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1360855
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1360959
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ugh, I am trying not to buy that stuff right now.  At least not 9 BAGS!


----------



## CanadianKrista

tinkerone said:


> I'll have a huge bad AM hit from my MC this statement.  We did the Lift and Shift for our B2B cruise with Royal, moving it to Oct. 2021, and the cost of our purchases (drinks, dining, shore excursions) will all be returned to our CC.  That's about $2000 so MC is going to want to get that back.  We might even be in the hole this time.



Ugh.  I totally forgot I was going to take a hit on my AM when I cancel our hotels booked for August.  I can't remember if I put our pre-paid dining (Hoop-de-doo, CRT) on the AM MC or the PC MC.  Sigh.  Either way I'll be out points of some sort.


----------



## stfxkid

Does anyone have a screenshot of the promotion back in March for using Airmilesshops


----------



## Donald - my hero

stfxkid said:


> Does anyone have a screenshot of the promotion back in March for using Airmilesshops


*I'm hoping for the same thing! My record keeping has been pathetic lately 

I'm usually better than this at keeping copies of everything so i can share when needed, sorry gang.

***ETA  is THIS the promo you're talking about
MIX AND MATCH if so my miles posted looking like this

Feb 25 - March 17th
2 transactions of $75 get 50 miles
2 transactions of $75 get 150 miles*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Follow up to my post above -- I'm hoping that someone else has the terms for the 2 most recent online offers NOT the one from last weekend, there were 2 I believe you had to spend over $100?? I know i did BOTH but didn't keep the info regarding them and when you click on the link it's now shows the current offer, not the previous ones 

One was active on March 25th when i needed to buy my new surface from Staples and my post from that day shows it was going to earn me an extra 50 miles

Then there was some other promo that took place in late April because hubby needed to buy a desk for his co-op student so she can work from home. I ordered it from Staples because i knew that would give me another 50 miles (that one is frustrating because I didn't get the miles for ordering thru the portal only the ones from Staples directly so I'll really need to chase it down and it's hard without the details  )*


----------



## ottawamom

Not sure if this is the offer you were thinking of. It was an email for ONYX Collectors.



EXCLUSIVE OFFER FOR ONYX® COLLECTORS​
 



​

 

Shop at our 200+ online stores through airmilesshops.ca and get *40 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you spend a total of $40 before April 30, 2020.* Exclusions apply.​






*Shop now*​
 

 





Miles above the ordinary​

Onyx brings you our very best, from merchandise for up to 20% fewer Miles1 to priority customer service and our Personal Shopper Service.2

Learn more:
airmiles.ca/onyx​
 




Keep your Card
handy​

Get the AIR MILES App3 to use as your digital Card, browse Rewards and get nearby offers.

Download:​




​ 




Get Miles
online​

Did you know that you can get Miles through airmilesshops.ca at 200+ online stores, such as Amazon, Hudson’s Bay, Indigo and more?

Shop now:
airmilesshops.ca​

 

 
*Terms and Conditions*
* This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer and is only available to the recipient of this offer invitation. Offer valid until April 30, 2020. Get 40 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $40 or more, excluding shipping, duties and taxes, in a single transaction, through airmilesshops.ca at participating online stores. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Bonus Miles. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. This offer does not apply to purchases or sign-ups made at the following online stores: eHarmony, Wealthsimple, Weightwatchers and any online travel stores (including, but not limited to, travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays). All other online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.
1 Quantities may be limited. Merchandise discounts cannot be combined with any other offers such as Deals of the Week. AIR MILES reserves the right to offer merchandise at an equivalent or greater discount to all Collectors.
2 For full Personal Shopper Service details and exclusions, please visit airmiles.ca/PersonalShopper.
3 The AIR MILES App is available for iPhone®†, iPad®† and Android®‡ devices only. Visit the iTunes®† App store or Google Play®‡. The AIR MILES App is free to download. Additional carrier data fees may apply. Check with your wireless service provider to determine applicable fees.
®† iTunes, iPad and iPhone are trademarks of Apple Inc. registered in the U.S. and other countries. Apple Inc. is not a sponsor or participant of the AIR MILES App.
®‡ Android and Google Play are trademarks of Google Inc.​
 


​


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Then there was some other promo that took place in late April because hubby needed to buy a desk for his co-op student so she can work from home. I ordered it from Staples because i knew that would give me another 50 miles (that one is frustrating because I didn't get the miles for ordering thru the portal only the ones from Staples directly so I'll really need to chase it down and it's hard without the details  )


This may be the April one because I took a screen capture of it.  I spent $100 at the Source and my miles never showed up so I will have to fight for it but this time I took screen prints of everything on that shop.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> This may be the April one because I took a screen capture of it.  I spent $100 at the Source and my miles never showed up so I will have to fight for it but this time I took screen prints of everything on that shop.
> View attachment 497403



*THIS is what i needed! I hope we're both successful when we need to chase it down -- I'm going to go by the 75 day mark for bonus miles from online shopping which for me will be July 12th *

**​


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Not sure if this is the offer you were thinking of. It was an email for ONYX Collectors.
> 
> 
> ​
> EXCLUSIVE OFFER FOR ONYX® COLLECTORS​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Shop at our 200+ online stores through airmilesshops.ca and get *40 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you spend a total of $40 before April 30, 2020.* Exclusions apply.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shop now*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles above the ordinary​
> 
> Onyx brings you our very best, from merchandise for up to 20% fewer Miles1 to priority customer service and our Personal Shopper Service.2
> 
> Learn more:
> airmiles.ca/onyx​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your Card
> handy​
> 
> Get the AIR MILES App3 to use as your digital Card, browse Rewards and get nearby offers.
> 
> Download:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Miles
> online​
> 
> Did you know that you can get Miles through airmilesshops.ca at 200+ online stores, such as Amazon, Hudson’s Bay, Indigo and more?
> 
> Shop now:
> airmilesshops.ca​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Terms and Conditions*
> * This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer and is only available to the recipient of this offer invitation. Offer valid until April 30, 2020. Get 40 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you spend $40 or more, excluding shipping, duties and taxes, in a single transaction, through airmilesshops.ca at participating online stores. Limit one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Bonus Miles. Offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. This offer does not apply to purchases or sign-ups made at the following online stores: eHarmony, Wealthsimple, Weightwatchers and any online travel stores (including, but not limited to, travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays). All other online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days after the promotional period.
> 1 Quantities may be limited. Merchandise discounts cannot be combined with any other offers such as Deals of the Week. AIR MILES reserves the right to offer merchandise at an equivalent or greater discount to all Collectors.
> 2 For full Personal Shopper Service details and exclusions, please visit airmiles.ca/PersonalShopper.
> 3 The AIR MILES App is available for iPhone®†, iPad®† and Android®‡ devices only. Visit the iTunes®† App store or Google Play®‡. The AIR MILES App is free to download. Addional carrier data fees may apply. Check with your wireless service provider to determine applicable fees.
> ®† iTunes, iPad and iPhone are trademarks of Apple Inc. registered in the U.S. and other countries. Apple Inc. is not a sponsor or participant of the AIR MILES App.
> ®‡ Android and Google Play are trademarks of Google Inc.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Huh, i don't know if i even saw this one! I'll look thru my emails because it states that it is non-transferable --fingers crossed it is in mine because that will mean the desk earned me 90 extra miles when combined with the other offer that was on the website!*


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro targeted spend this morning was spend $100 get 100 AM.
Good, quick, and a quiet shop.
In and out in 20 minutes.
I've started making a paper list with everything in sections.(Produce,Bakery,meats,dairy,condiments,paper products etc.).
Keeps me focused and I don't overspend.


Earn100 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$100 or more*
Used on: 28/05/2020
Details
Earn 7 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$5 or more on fresh fruits or vegetables
Used on: 28/05/2020
Details
Earn3 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you buyfresh bananas
Used on: 28/05/2020
Details 


Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> My Metro targeted spend this morning was spend $100 get 100 AM.
> Good, quick, and a quiet shop.
> In and out in 20 minutes.
> I've started making a paper list with everything in sections.(Produce,Bakery,meats,dairy,condiments,paper products etc.).
> Keeps me focused and I don't overspend.
> 
> 
> Earn100 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$100 or more*
> Used on: 28/05/2020
> Details
> Earn 7 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$5 or more on fresh fruits or vegetables
> Used on: 28/05/2020
> Details
> Earn3 AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you buyfresh bananas
> Used on: 28/05/2020
> Details
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



paper lists are the best these days. 

a few months back, if i forgot something i needed, it was no big deal to pop back to the store. we’re still shopping once/week, so now that forgotten thing waits at least a week, usually longer since we’re rotating stores (week 1: costco, week 2: superstore, week 3: shoppers, week 4: sobeys). 

so i have running lists on my phone for every store, and before each stop we sit down and make a master paper list. 

so so different than how things used to be...


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> My Metro targeted spend this morning was spend $100 get 100 AM.
> Good, quick, and a quiet shop.
> In and out in 20 minutes.
> I've started making a paper list with everything in sections.(Produce,Bakery,meats,dairy,condiments,paper products etc.).
> Keeps me focused and I don't overspend.



I do this at Sobeys as well.  I just don't like that you shop the frozen food near the beginning of your shop.  I may get everything on my list then run back to the frozen section (using the correct arrows path) and pick up my ice cream snacks at the end.   I am craving Chapmans tiger paws (which to me are just the old Jets from my childhood - orange sherbet on a stick covered in chocolate - yummo).  
Sadly it doesn't always stop my from overspending because I see things on shelves and go oh yea I should buy that but at least I have my shop in order of the store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> My Metro targeted spend this morning was spend $100 get 100 AM.
> Good, quick, and a quiet shop.
> In and out in 20 minutes.
> I've started making a paper list with everything in sections.(Produce,Bakery,meats,dairy,condiments,paper products etc.).
> Keeps me focused and I don't overspend.


I use the Flipp app.  it categorizes each item on your list. I never used to be that vigilant about using the list function but now I put every single item on there...even the price matches.  It makes shopping a lot more efficient.  I used to have a partial paper list, then grab extra things that I saw as I walked through the store and use the app for my price matches.    I like my new method better, I will check the list and mark things off before I leave that department.  Shopping still takes way too long now though.


----------



## hdrolfe

My Metro offer is spend $140 get 140 Airmiles. Which, to be honest, is probably what I've been spending the past months. But I was hoping to keep this week lower so not sure what I'll do. Sobeys is spend $50 get 25 Airmiles which is better than has been the past few weeks with them. I'll have to think about, was planning to shop tomorrow any way, I have meetings too often today. And it's so hot.


----------



## Debbie

I _finally_ loaded the Metro app last week. I don't usually shop Metro, but spent $89 and change. Soooo my offer is spend 90 get 90. Sobeys is spend 100, get 35. Interesting that my offers for Sobeys are what I bought at Metro last week.


----------



## stfxkid

I never win anything..... Today I just won an Oculus Go 64GB Stand-Alone VR Headset and a $100 Vanilla Prepaid MasterCard from Shell GO+.


----------



## kerreyn

stfxkid said:


> I never win anything..... Today I just won an Oculus Go 64GB Stand-Alone VR Headset and a $100 Vanilla Prepaid MasterCard from Shell GO+.



Congrats - that's awesome!!


----------



## kristabelle13

My 950 Airmiles for essential workers have been delivered...now to figure out how to use them... I haven’t been in a store since March - so not sure when/if I’ll do that again... oh well, not like they expire.


----------



## stfxkid

kerreyn said:


> Congrats - that's awesome!!


I’m looking forward to trying VR ride-throughs of Disney rides.


----------



## Debbie

Awesome prize! Congratulations!


----------



## AngelDisney

stfxkid said:


> I never win anything..... Today I just won an Oculus Go 64GB Stand-Alone VR Headset and a $100 Vanilla Prepaid MasterCard from Shell GO+.


Congrats!


----------



## bababear_50

Looking for a little help here
Produce bags
can you have a look at the Canadian Tire flyer and tell me if you think these bags are reusable and washable? Page 4
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10023/1360979?page=4
Thanks Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Looking for a little help here
> Produce bags
> can you have a look at the Canadian Tire flyer and tell me if you think these bags are reusable and washable? Page 4
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10023/1360979?page=4
> Thanks Mel


They look a lot like mine which are reusable and washable. (I paid the original price)  Love them. I am so tired of all the plastic bags right now!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> They look a lot like mine which are reusable and washable. (I paid the original price)  Love them. I am so tired of all the plastic bags right now!



Thanks Hon
Yeah the plastic is so crazy.
I am going to try a early morning in and out at Canadian Tire to get some.
It looks like I could wash my produce and then just hang it to dry.
The price looks good tooo!

Thanks hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah the plastic is so crazy.
> I am going to try a early morning in and out at Canadian Tire to get some.
> It looks like I could wash my produce and then just hang it to dry.
> The price looks good tooo!


But will the stores let you use them?   I know that if you bring your own shopping bags at Sobeys you have to pack your own groceries so maybe they won't let you use the produce bags.  Maybe check with your store first but the price is a good deal for those bags.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> But will the stores let you use them?   I know that if you bring your own shopping bags at Sobeys you have to pack your own groceries so maybe they won't let you use the produce bags.  Maybe check with your store first but the price is a good deal for those bags.



True
Another use I am thinking about and NOT something that has been ok'd by my Board Of Ed,,
therefore I was hesitant to post it here..................
Just a bit of proactive planning here. Ignore me because I plan months in advance.lol.
I develop for children with special needs:
1) Task boxes (cardboard)
2) Busy bags (plastic)
3) Activity learning containers.(plastic)
Going forward I am going to need to develop containers which can be for single use (one child),and then washable following use.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> Yeah the plastic is so crazy.
> I am going to try a early morning in and out at Canadian Tire to get some.
> It looks like I could wash my produce and then just hang it to dry.
> The price looks good tooo!
> 
> Thanks hugs
> Mel


I'm very anti-plastic but now I grab a long chain of produce bags when I get to the store and put ALL my produce in bags.   I feel like I've got a clean bag and then I can put it all straight into the fridge when I get home.    Where I live they will take the produce bags in the recycling so at least that helps.


----------



## bababear_50

So I picked the reusable produce bags up this morning,,they seem quite sturdy. I will use the plastic ones for grocery (called Sobeys and Metro and they said they prefer that for now).
I will use the reusable ones for work projects.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I spent my 140 to get AM. But I won't have to get anything for two weeks. I think. 90% of people were wearing masks. And I couldn't find a couple things but found others instead. Now I have to make the two week meal lists for kiddo to choose from and we are all set.


----------



## kerreyn

Okay, this isn't so much about air miles as it is a little rant.  

We've booked WDW the last week of October/first week of November for my daughter's 30th. With everything going on right now, we can't decide what to do. We're trying to keep a 'wait and see' attitude here, but given the announcements last night (no DDP, no ADR's, no FP), it's been difficult.  What's the point of even trying to go this year? I doubt Disney is going to give any incentives to keep our reservation.

We purchased 7 day passes and passes for MNSSHP through air miles, and have already assigned them on my MDE app, so not even sure if we can get a credit or extension of some sort on them. 

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer - I'm trying to keep a smile on my face for my daughter's sake, but it hasn't been easy.


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> Okay, this isn't so much about air miles as it is a little rant.
> 
> We've booked WDW the last week of October/first week of November for my daughter's 30th. With everything going on right now, we can't decide what to do. We're trying to keep a 'wait and see' attitude here, but given the announcements last night (no DDP, no ADR's, no FP), it's been difficult.  What's the point of even trying to go this year? I doubt Disney is going to give any incentives to keep our reservation.
> 
> We purchased 7 day passes and passes for MNSSHP through air miles, and have already assigned them on my MDE app, so not even sure if we can get a credit or extension of some sort on them.
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer - I'm trying to keep a smile on my face for my daughter's sake, but it hasn't been easy.


Not to add to your misery but with the announcement that the ports will be closed to any ship carrying more than 100 until October 31st, it makes me wonder if the borders to the US will also stay closed.  Personally, with their disregard of rules, that would not surprise me.  We need to keep Canada safe before all else.


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> Not to add to your misery but with the announcement that the ports will be closed to any ship carrying more than 100 until October 31st, it makes me wonder if the borders to the US will also stay closed.  Personally, with their disregard of rules, that would not surprise me.  We need to keep Canada safe before all else.



True enough. We’ll keep waiting and seeing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Okay, this isn't so much about air miles as it is a little rant.
> 
> We've booked WDW the last week of October/first week of November for my daughter's 30th. With everything going on right now, we can't decide what to do. We're trying to keep a 'wait and see' attitude here, but given the announcements last night (no DDP, no ADR's, no FP), it's been difficult.  What's the point of even trying to go this year? I doubt Disney is going to give any incentives to keep our reservation.
> 
> We purchased 7 day passes and passes for MNSSHP through air miles, and have already assigned them on my MDE app, so not even sure if we can get a credit or extension of some sort on them.
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer - I'm trying to keep a smile on my face for my daughter's sake, but it hasn't been easy.


Personally, I'm one the believes it doesn't matter what day something is celebrated.  Do it today or do it 2 months from now...makes no difference the point is that you do it.  My gut felling is that vacation travel outside of Canada will not happen for us until 2021.  So maybe you move your trip to celebrate DD's 30.5 birthday.  No matter what, it will be the most memorable year of her life. 

Disney has been VERY good about all of this.  I would not worry too much about losing anything on your tickets.  If you feel like you will feel safe traveling in October then def wait and see what  happens over the summer.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I thought I read on our Canadian board somewhere that our Canadian tickets that were to expire December 2020 have been extended to 2021.  Nothing shows up in MDE on mine yet.  Can anyone confirm if the deadline to use has been extended?  Trying to figure out what we will do as well.


----------



## Raimiette

I checked by tickets and they now expire September 26, 2021.  These were dated tickets with the original dates of September 5-13 and September 6-15, 2020.  This is excellent but I am paranoid they're going to change them back.  Given the current situation I am really leaning towards cancelling this September and booking for next September (or perhaps Spring).  So hopefully they remain with the expiry into September 2021.


----------



## Etch

I have three 1 day tickets already linked to me and my sons.  Just checked and the one linked to me has been extended to Sept.26, 2021 but the boys tickets still expire Dec.15, 2020.  I'm guessing it will get fixed at some point but i'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I still see the 12/31/2030 date when I bring up MDE.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get the email from The Bay? I wonder if they are still allowing points to be converted to Air Miles? The FAQ has a few more bit of info about the new program.


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get the email from The Bay? I wonder if they are still allowing points to be converted to Air Miles? The FAQ has a few more bit of info about the new program.


I haven't received any email from the Bay that states that.
I just shopped online at the Bay and I got some air miles that say redeemed HBC points automatic so I guess it was still working on May 27th and when I check my HBC account it comes up as air miles redemption.

I looked at the rewards website and it doesn't look like the new changes will happen until August so I guess we won't know if there are any airmiles changes until later.
*Hudson’s Bay Store Launch Dates:
Tuesday, August 4:* Yorkdale, ON, and Anjou, QC
*Thursday, August 6:* Mississauga, ON; Bramalea, ON; Woodbine, ON; and Erin Mills ON
*Monday, August 10:* Stores in Nova Scotia; Quebec; Ottawa, ON; Orleans, ON; and theBay.com
*Wednesday, August 12:* Stores in Ontario
*Thursday, August 13th:* Stores in Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, & British Columbia


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Soooo, do we think AM Shops might have a big multiplier event for Father's Day in the coming weekends?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Not that I shop at the Bay too often, but I did have some points in my account... and the purpose of those points was to use them on a gift card.  UGH not cool.  And if they stop working with AM, I will have even LESS reason to buy from them.


----------



## bababear_50

Only 1 airmiles mile but hey it posted overnight. I'll take it.
I am trying to support our Canadian Etsy shops.

ETSY
+1

Hugs Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just officially cancelled our trip.  Still need to deal with AM/Air Canada for the flight, and decide if I'm rescheduling or refunding Discovery Cove, but everything else is done.  I'm trying to look on the positive side, and think that by next year I should have enough airmiles for dessert parties and after hours!  Or maybe our hotel instead of using cash.  Back to collecting!


----------



## tinkerone

CanadianKrista said:


> I just officially cancelled our trip.  Still need to deal with AM/Air Canada for the flight, and decide if I'm rescheduling or refunding Discovery Cove, but everything else is done.  I'm trying to look on the positive side, and think that by next year I should have enough airmiles for dessert parties and after hours!  Or maybe our hotel instead of using cash.  Back to collecting!


Let me know how you make out with AM/Air Canada.  They told me they are sticking with the two year window even though Air Canada is leaving everything as non expiry.


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Personally, I'm one the believes it doesn't matter what day something is celebrated.  Do it today or do it 2 months from now...makes no difference the point is that you do it.  My gut felling is that vacation travel outside of Canada will not happen for us until 2021.  So maybe you move your trip to celebrate DD's 30.5 birthday.  No matter what, it will be the most memorable year of her life.
> 
> Disney has been VERY good about all of this.  I would not worry too much about losing anything on your tickets.  If you feel like you will feel safe traveling in October then def wait and see what  happens over the summer.



Just spoke with DD, and we've agreed to postpone until October '21. I'm going to give our TA a couple of weeks, then if I haven't heard from her I'll email and ask about rescheduling. I don't know if she'll be able to help us with the passes we purchased thru air miles, or if I'll have to contact Disney or air miles to have them extended / refunded.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Let me know how you make out with AM/Air Canada.  They told me they are sticking with the two year window even though Air Canada is leaving everything as non expiry.


So much continues to change weekly. I wonder if they might not change their opinion on this in the future. The agent I spoke with a week ago said it would be several weeks before they were able to make a decision on the Non-expiry issue. If they get pressure from collectors they may see the error of their ways.


----------



## bababear_50

I just crashed in 1000 airmiles to get $100.00 in Uber Eats vouchers. It's my oldest sons Birthday coming up and I was stumped for ideas other than a Amazon Gift Card.

He did get a new forever friend last week,,yeah I'm a new Kitty Nana,,such a sweetie.
Miles is his name.
Today I got him (my son) a new Covered Kitty litter Box from Global Pets and got a few airmiles ,,
It was a surreal shop,,
I never even went in the store,,
drove up,,called number posted on the door,
man came to door,,I told him what I'd like (yelling across parking lot...lol)
,,came back 2 minutes later,,showed me 3 styles from the doorway
,,passed baggie out the door (on a stick) for my airmiles card,,
stuck the card reader out the door for contactless charge
and put my purchase on a table in the doorway.
picked it up,,, put it into the car and disinfected my hands.
Came home and washed.

Definitely a new way of shopping!!!
My middle son says it reminds him of a old Country General store where you don't touch stuff you just tell the person what you want.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Definitely a new way of shopping!!!
> My middle son says it reminds him of a old Country General store where you don't touch stuff you just tell the person what you want.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*OOH like this one in Greenacres & Petticoat Junction!! (huh, apparently Beverly Hillbillies too!)


Or from Little House on the Prairie!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OOH like this one in Greenacres & Petticoat Junction!! (huh, apparently Beverly Hillbillies too!)
> View attachment 498360
> 
> Or from Little House on the Prairie!*
> View attachment 498361


Yeah I love the Oleson's one...mean Nellie Oleson!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

CanadianKrista said:


> I just officially cancelled our trip.  Still need to deal with AM/Air Canada for the flight, and decide if I'm rescheduling or refunding Discovery Cove, but everything else is done.  I'm trying to look on the positive side, and think that by next year I should have enough airmiles for dessert parties and after hours!  Or maybe our hotel instead of using cash.  Back to collecting!


I'm sad to hear that you had to cancel. I feel like our trips seemed to mirror each other based on our posts. I have been trying to hold out hope but, like you will be cancelling soon.  I will try to take from your positivity. Never thought of buying dessert party or extra hour events tickets using AM. Happy collecting and happy planning for next year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Am I better off waiting to cancel our flights closer to the dates (Nov 28-Dec 5), in order to get the full 2-year booking window?  I booked them in January 2020...


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Am I better off waiting to cancel our flights closer to the dates (Nov 28-Dec 5), in order to get the full 2-year booking window?  I booked them in January 2020...


That is what the AM agent suggest to me.  My flight are not till October so he suggested end of Sept or early Oct.  I just hope they still honor it then.....


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Soooo, do we think AM Shops might have a big multiplier event for Father's Day in the coming weekends?



Well some Gift Cards would be appreciated by me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

With the lack of AM bonus promo and issues with the use of vouchers from cancelled AM flights, I am thinking of jumping ship to Aeroplan. My Aeroplan flights were cancelled right away with no problem and points going back to my account instantly. If I cancel my December trip, my AMs for the flights are a write-off! Feeling sad about my hard earned AM!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> With the lack of AM bonus promo and issues with the use of vouchers from cancelled AM flights, I am thinking of jumping ship to Aeroplan. My Aeroplan flights were cancelled right away with no problem and points going back to my account instantly. If I cancel my December trip, my AMs for the flights are a write-off! Feeling sad about my hard earned AM!



Hi Hon
I know what you mean,,I have a bank of Westjet dollars/and Westjet credit and it might take 2-5 years before I am able to use them, if at all. (That is if they stay in business).
I've been slowly spending off all my airmiles on vouchers and merchandise.
:heated foot massager
:5 at home new movie voucher
: percale cotton sheets
:Uber Eats vouchers
: Starbucks vouchers
: Magformers building set.

I am looking for a better and different credit card now,,Westjet is not doing it for me.
So sorry ,I know how long and hard it is to save/accumulate airmiles.
On a positive note PC Optimum is earning me a good value right now and on everyday things I usually buy too.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

**** Note to Airmiles ****
Your new home web page is Boring!!
Worst than Google classroom!
Ok message delivered!
Thanks
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> **** Note to Airmiles ****
> Your new home web page is Boring!!
> Worst than Google classroom!
> Ok message delivered!
> Thanks
> Mel


I detest it. I can't even get on with regular consistency. I get this message when I use my saved link: 
_Something went wrong
We're experiencing technical difficulties. Please check back shortly._
In the end, I have to go back to airmiles.ca and then hit sign in and _maybe_ it works then.


----------



## osully

AM just took 95 cash miles away from me.... they had shown as SHELL FOOD BANK - I did not know what they were but they took them away?!


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> AM just took 95 cash miles away from me.... they had shown as SHELL FOOD BANK - I did not know what they were but they took them away?!



Hi Hon
I would definitely call or chat with airmiles,,that just sounds wrong.
I don't think Shell has anything to do with the donations they are taking.

Here is what my $50.00 donation looks like.
cost me 500 Airmiles.

$50 Food Bank Donation


Quantity:1

*** And how are you feeling**? Just a caring and curious check in.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@AngelDisney I have added the Aeroplan eStore to my regular online shopping rotation.  Since our May trip to Mexico using AC Vacations, I had been alternating adding miles to Mine, DD, DH's accounts.  I try to use it when they have multiplier events.


----------



## cari12

Deleted post


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly flyers
June 4 to June 10

Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1361691
Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1361777
Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1361687
Sobeys Urban Fresh On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1361693
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Holy Smokes, it's Wednesday again already... time is such a blur... thanks for the reminder


----------



## bababear_50

Today is the gruesome pack up day at my school.I get to venture into the deep dark holes of every kids desk and hope that nothing has come alive in there while we have been gone!!I am not opening any plastic bowls. .
Have a great Day everyone!

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Today is the gruesome pack up day at my school.I get to venture into the deep dark holes of every kids desk and hope that nothing has come alive in there while we have been gone!!I am not opening any plastic bowls. .
> Have a great Day everyone!
> 
> Hugs Mel



It’s lucky that as a Secondary teacher I don’t have to deal with student belongings. I remember there was one time I had to help a student find out the source of the flies coming out of his locker. It still haunts when thinking of the mess he had in his locker!

I went in yesterday to clear my room and retrieve my belongings, mostly treats for the students. We can only access school this week and then students start going in for their stuff next week. It’s great to see some colleagues from a distance. I miss my school family! Moving things around with a mask on is not easy. I felt stuffy and hard to breathe. My room always has a temperature issue. It’s hot yesterday with no air con as my room is an inside room with no windows. I can’t imagine wearing a mask at WDW in warm weather. It’ll be interesting to see how CMs enforce mask wearing and physical distancing once WDW reopens next month. People may need to plan more break times to have their masks off at the park designated areas or restaurants/lounges for some fresh air.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Ugh another bad flyer week for Safeway


----------



## cari12

marcyleecorgan said:


> Ugh another bad flyer week for Safeway



The one thing I’m excited about for the Safeway flyer is the 120 AM for a $100 Keg gift card. DH and I are planning to go to the Keg next week for our anniversary dinner.


----------



## AngelDisney

cari12 said:


> The one thing I’m excited about for the Safeway flyer is the 120 AM for a $100 Keg gift card. DH and I are planning to go to the Keg next week for our anniversary dinner.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cari12

AngelDisney said:


> Happy Anniversary!



Thank you! 25 years


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Today is the gruesome pack up day at my school.I get to venture into the deep dark holes of every kids desk and hope that nothing has come alive in there while we have been gone!!I am not opening any plastic bowls. .
> Have a great Day everyone!


Good luck!!!!  Do you have some special gear to wear?  I'm so glad our schools had cleared out all students belongings within the first few weeks and had parents pick times to come and pick up items from the schools.  And for the highschool students, if they had anything they absolutely needed, they just had to arrange with the school to pick up whatever item was left behind in their locker.  It worked so smoothly.  I hope you don't find too many science experiments 



cari12 said:


> Thank you! 25 years ❤


Congrats!!!!!  That's a huge accomplishment these days!!!  I hope you have something bigger planner for later down the road once our lives return to some sort of normal again


----------



## Debbie

cari12 said:


> Thank you! 25 years ❤


Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your dinner and the celebratory Billy Miner Pie!


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good luck!!!!  Do you have some special gear to wear?  I'm so glad our schools had cleared out all students belongings within the first few weeks and had parents pick times to come and pick up items from the schools.  And for the highschool students, if they had anything they absolutely needed, they just had to arrange with the school to pick up whatever item was left behind in their locker.  It worked so smoothly.  I hope you don't find too many science experiments :crazy2
> Congrats!!!!!  That's a huge accomplishment these days!!!  I hope you have something bigger planner for later down the road once our lives return to some sort of normal again





Congrats!!!!!  That's a huge accomplishment these days!!!  I hope you have something bigger planner for later down the road once our lives return to some sort of normal again
[/QUOTE]

Thank you! Our March Disneyland trip was partly for that. We have the flight credits to re-book sometime later when things settle down. For now we’ll enjoy our dinner out at the Keg.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey All..sitting on hold with JetBlue. iu cancelled our DVC res for Aug and switched our Discovery cove until December . I have emailed airmails re the two hotels (non-refundable of course) and personal shopper about our MNSSHP...My online JetBlue won't let me do anything because its states my flights have changed and to call. when I call it says travel within & days, im staying on hold its been pretty much whole day to this point, (seaworld was a million times worse than dvc) 
So now we are thinking we have the 3 nights in December and air, we may keep (tho now im more worried about the civil unrest and possible issues post election) and maybe booking a week in May and using our Disney passes then (the dates all appear to have been extended in MDE?) Big kid will be done college year one and big kid #2 better bust her butt or who knows maybe it will still be online??
My airmiles is looking low at 3K but if they return the MNSSHP that will help. I just am doing most of my groceries as pickups and am actually kicking butt on PC points right now. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Cant wait to hear about all the goodies you find Mel haha.  I feel bad for teachers an d school staff and all of us parents right now not knowing what September will look like. I looked online for uniforms as my DD starts high school and the uniform store online is selling masks. Sad. My daughter is praying they let them at least wear their own colour choice, I got her a few pretty flowery ones and pink ones and girly girl..

Hugs to All
T


----------



## osully

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would definitely call or chat with airmiles,,that just sounds wrong.
> I don't think Shell has anything to do with the donations they are taking.
> 
> Here is what my $50.00 donation looks like.
> cost me 500 Airmiles.
> View attachment 498610
> $50 Food Bank Donation
> 
> 
> Quantity:1
> 
> *** And how are you feeling**? Just a caring and curious check in.
> Hugs
> Mel



Aww thanks! Feeling great! Baby is good. I’m feeling good. And able to work from home so super lucky. About 2.5 months left until I go on leave, and baby GIRL is due at end of August. We are so excited. Really a bright thing to look forward to right now!

I wanted to name her MINNIE but husband would only agree if the full name was Minerva which I just cannot do to her - lol.  Oh well - I’ll have to settle for just calling her my MINI me. Haha


----------



## bababear_50

*osully*

Hi Hon
That makes my heart shine. I am so happy you are doing well,,and a baby Mini Me is great.
Isn't this the cutest Minnie outfit for a baby?

Take care of yourself and be well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

School pack up update,,,well let's just say I double disinfected myself after desk and locker clean out today.
Gloves and hand sanitizer were provided, although no masks available. Most of us brought our own mask from home.
It was nice to see my co workers from a distance but also sad because I miss the kids.
I learned that some of our students are little *Stuart Little" hoarders,,lol.




Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

cari12 said:


> Thank you! 25 years ❤


Woo!  Congrats


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In case anyone wants to see some of the masks I've been making over the last several weeks you can go check THIS POST 

here's a teaser 
a couple of Disney ones
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Those are super cute, @Donald - my hero


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *In case anyone wants to see some of the masks I've been making over the last several weeks you can go check THIS POST
> 
> here's a teaser
> a couple of Disney ones
> View attachment 499070*



So when are we going into business Hon!
You know my Birthday is coming up soon?lol
I love the Disney ones!
Well Done!
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *In case anyone wants to see some of the masks I've been making over the last several weeks you can go check THIS POST
> 
> here's a teaser
> a couple of Disney ones
> View attachment 499070*


Those are so cute.  Are you using a pattern?   I just went to fabricland and got some cotton to see what I can come up with.  I can’t make clothes but can sew straight lines.  I’m good at making pillows.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Those are so cute.  Are you using a pattern?   I just went to fabricland and got some cotton to see what I can come up with.  I can’t make clothes but can sew straight lines.  I’m good at making pillows.


*Yup, i took forever studying youtube videos, cutting out patterns, trying mock-ups until i finally settled on one that fits well and is sorta easy to sew. It does have a fair number of round edges though but there are no darts, no fancy pieces to match, it's just one pattern piece.

Now if you are looking for masks that are JUST straight line sewing they are extremely easy! I made a ton of them -- hardest part is sewing the dang pleats (the main reason i looked for a different pattern) I can share either with you if you'd like

Here's a picture of the flat ones before they get pleated 


Side note: I really miss Fabricland!!! I DID sew a lot of clothes for the kids, all the costumes and lots of home decorating things and they always had great deals!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Hey everybody Amazon is back at Airmilesshops.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup, i took forever studying youtube videos, cutting out patterns, trying mock-ups until i finally settled on one that fits well and is sorta easy to sew. It does have a fair number of round edges though but there are no darts, no fancy pieces to match, it's just one pattern piece.
> 
> Now if you are looking for masks that are JUST straight line sewing they are extremely easy! I made a ton of them -- hardest part is sewing the dang pleats (the main reason i looked for a different pattern) I can share either with you if you'd like
> 
> Here's a picture of the flat ones before they get pleated
> View attachment 499314
> 
> Side note: I really miss Fabricland!!! I DID sew a lot of clothes for the kids, all the costumes and lots of home decorating things and they always had great deals!*


I’ve just spent an hour on YouTube. I’ve got one to try.  It’s a pleated one.  My mom has now decided that she is doing her own groceries...she can’t take it anymore.  Plus, she’s so picky about brands that if I bring an alternative she’s not happy.  Anyway, she only has a couple of masks on hand and tried to search online for some....she’s not good searching so she found nothing.   I was about to order her some that wouldn’t arrive until end of July and then I thought I should just make some.   It  looks like DD might have a bit of in class time come fall so she will need several masks.  I’m thinking 2-3 per day.

Did you use only 2 layers or did you add a lining?  The videos I watched were 50-50 on that.  I don’t even know what to use for a lining anyway.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve just spent an hour on YouTube. I’ve got one to try.  It’s a pleated one.  My mom has now decided that she is doing her own groceries...she can’t take it anymore.  Plus, she’s so picky about brands that if I bring an alternative she’s not happy.  Anyway, she only has a couple of masks on hand and tried to search online for some....she’s not good searching so she found nothing.   I was about to order her some that wouldn’t arrive until end of July and then I thought I should just make some.   It  looks like DD might have a bit of in class time come fall so she will need several masks.  I’m thinking 2-3 per day.
> 
> Did you use only 2 layers or did you add a lining?  The videos I watched were 50-50 on that.  I don’t even know what to use for a lining anyway.


*The one i used for the pleated style is just a single piece of fabric -- 16" x 8" and the way i sew it, it becomes double layered, with a pocket to add a filter if the user wants to add one. SUPER EASY! I'll send the instructions in a PM if'n you'd like? Trust me, it's a very simple pattern that I've basically tweaked from several to become one that i can whip up in under 30 minutes (and that's only if my thread keeps breaking, like it tends to do ) Straight seams, some ironing, even add in a nose wire to make sure my glasses don't fog up.*


----------



## bababear_50

Interesting article
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...ights/ar-BB156e3d?li=AAggFp5&ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> Hey everybody Amazon is back at Airmilesshops.



Yeah. I discovered that AFTER I placed an order.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Debbie said:


> Yeah. I discovered that AFTER I placed an order.


LOL same here.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Yeah. I discovered that AFTER I placed an order.



Me too and I need it for a Birthday gift otherwise I'd cancel and reorder.
Darn!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Me too and I need it for a Birthday gift otherwise I'd cancel and reorder.
> Darn!


Same. Except it is for Father's Day. I'm not confident that it will be here, though. I'm going to have to have a backup plan.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie
Me too,, my son's Birthday is on the 10th.
I just did a backup plan via airmiles,,ordered Starbucks online GC and then went through the drive thru and got a glass starbucks cup and a reusable water bottle with my stars which were going to fade into the night by July 7th. I got a $50.00 gift card with the airmiles. I also redeemed a bunch of airmiles for Uber eats vouchers for him,, thank-goodness I buy Birthday cards in bulk every year from Dollar Tree.
They lady in Starbucks was do you want a bag? ,, I was like hell yes I want a bag,,,actually I said politely YES Please it's the only wrapping I have.
See we can be creative when we have to be!
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Totally off topic:

Gardeners, I need your advice!  Since working from home, I have donned another hat...landscaper! LOL

I need to fill in some divots / holes in my backyard before I get my pool up and running. I don't need anyone twisting an ankle.  What should I use?  Soil and compost mixed? Soil and sand mixed?  Should I add a bit of soil over the grass seed to protect it from birds?  Holes are anywhere from 4-6 inches deep.

I mowed our lawn for the FIRST TIME EVER the other night and I found it very therapeutic. I can talk to myself and b!tch about people and no one can hear me LOL


----------



## osully

juniorbugman said:


> Hey everybody Amazon is back at Airmilesshops.


Best news. We have been ordering so much from them these days.


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Totally off topic:
> 
> Gardeners, I need your advice!  Since working from home, I have donned another hat...landscaper! LOL
> 
> I need to fill in some divots / holes in my backyard before I get my pool up and running. I don't need anyone twisting an ankle.  What should I use?  Soil and compost mixed? Soil and sand mixed?  Should I add a bit of soil over the grass seed to protect it from birds?  Holes are anywhere from 4-6 inches deep.
> 
> I mowed our lawn for the FIRST TIME EVER the other night and I found it very therapeutic. I can talk to myself and b!tch about people and no one can hear me LOL


If they are small like you say then just reg black soil. Put some seed on top tamp down..dont worry about birds..but make sure you water..germinatenin 3 to 6 days..grass sprouts after 1 week


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks @mort1331.  Doing that Monday!


----------



## AngelDisney

Debbie said:


> Yeah. I discovered that AFTER I placed an order.


Same here as well!! You are not the only one for sure!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *The one i used for the pleated style is just a single piece of fabric -- 16" x 8" and the way i sew it, it becomes double layered, with a pocket to add a filter if the user wants to add one. SUPER EASY! I'll send the instructions in a PM if'n you'd like? Trust me, it's a very simple pattern that I've basically tweaked from several to become one that i can whip up in under 30 minutes (and that's only if my thread keeps breaking, like it tends to do ) Straight seams, some ironing, even add in a nose wire to make sure my glasses don't fog up.*


One of the pieces of fabric I bought was only $4m so that was for the trial and error masks.  I made 6 of them yesterday and didn't even use half the fabric.  So I made two of the pleated ones that you iron the 2 pleats right across.  That was super easy and probably only took me 30 minutes.....the first one was a bit fiddley.  I found that the measurements were too large so I made another one slightly smaller.   I also made one adding in a wire at the nose. Then I searched a little more on Youtube and found another pleated style that was much more fitted.  You don't iron the pleats on the sides...you gather the sides into 3 smaller pleats, pin them and then also add a tiny pleat under the chin.  This one fit much better so I made another one adding in the wire and shortening the ear elastics.  This seems to be the winner with at my house...I just need to find the perfect length for the elastic.   I will send my samples over to my mom to try to see which style and size she prefers.   I will have to make my moms with two different fabrics because she will never remember which side is the outside.  

One thing I'm a little worried about is that I used a pipe cleaner for the nose wire......it might rust???  I also have some floral wire that I could try not sure if that would be better.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> One thing I'm a little worried about is that I used a pipe cleaner for the nose wire......it might rust??? I also have some floral wire that I could try not sure if that would be better.


The mask pattern that I found adds a separate slot for the wire so that it can be removed.  I tried to be a dressmaker and mix 3 different patterns together to get one I liked but that was an epic fail so I will go back to using just one or two of the patterns to get what I want.  I had no elastic at the time so I used string that has to be tied but my family doesn't like that one but now my sister found me some elastic so I will go and try to make more masks today.  She even found some elastic that is attached to toggles so nothing has to be tied but I will have to figure out how to attach it to the masks so that 1) they work and 2) they actually fit nicely.
One of my patterns does suggest using the floral wire and that is what I have so I would go with that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> One of the pieces of fabric I bought was only $4m so that was for the trial and error masks.  I made 6 of them yesterday and didn't even use half the fabric.  So I made two of the pleated ones that you iron the 2 pleats right across.  That was super easy and probably only took me 30 minutes.....the first one was a bit fiddley.  I found that the measurements were too large so I made another one slightly smaller.   I also made one adding in a wire at the nose. Then I searched a little more on Youtube and found another pleated style that was much more fitted.  You don't iron the pleats on the sides...you gather the sides into 3 smaller pleats, pin them and then also add a tiny pleat under the chin.  This one fit much better so I made another one adding in the wire and shortening the ear elastics.  This seems to be the winner with at my house...I just need to find the perfect length for the elastic.   I will send my samples over to my mom to try to see which style and size she prefers.   I will have to make my moms with two different fabrics because she will never remember which side is the outside.
> 
> One thing I'm a little worried about is that I used a pipe cleaner for the nose wire......it might rust???  I also have some floral wire that I could try not sure if that would be better.


*I was using floral wire at first (the girls made alllll of the flowers for their wedding and I still have everything in my basement,  5 years later ) but I then stumbled across a package of wires at dollarama that are cut into long pieces in amongst the craft supplies.  I fold them in half,  fold the 2 cut ends over and then twist the entire thing together.  Since it's coated I don't need to worry about rusting. I used ties instead of elastic,  cut up some old undershirts and then pulled into tshirt yarn (Google it,  super easy)  it's soft, has a bit of give and allows for a much better fit.  *


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> One of the pieces of fabric I bought was only $4m so that was for the trial and error masks.  I made 6 of them yesterday and didn't even use half the fabric.  So I made two of the pleated ones that you iron the 2 pleats right across.  That was super easy and probably only took me 30 minutes.....the first one was a bit fiddley.  I found that the measurements were too large so I made another one slightly smaller.   I also made one adding in a wire at the nose. Then I searched a little more on Youtube and found another pleated style that was much more fitted.  You don't iron the pleats on the sides...you gather the sides into 3 smaller pleats, pin them and then also add a tiny pleat under the chin.  This one fit much better so I made another one adding in the wire and shortening the ear elastics.  This seems to be the winner with at my house...I just need to find the perfect length for the elastic.   I will send my samples over to my mom to try to see which style and size she prefers.   I will have to make my moms with two different fabrics because she will never remember which side is the outside.
> 
> One thing I'm a little worried about is that I used a pipe cleaner for the nose wire......it might rust???  I also have some floral wire that I could try not sure if that would be better.



My colleague made me a mask and she sew a rectangular piece of fabric inside the mask to insert the pipe cleaner so one side is opened to insert it. I folded the tips of the pipe cleaner then inserted it into that piece of fabric and can remove it when I wash it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> The mask pattern that I found adds a separate slot for the wire so that it can be removed.  I tried to be a dressmaker and mix 3 different patterns together to get one I liked but that was an epic fail so I will go back to using just one or two of the patterns to get what I want.  I had no elastic at the time so I used string that has to be tied but my family doesn't like that one but now my sister found me some elastic so I will go and try to make more masks today.  She even found some elastic that is attached to toggles so nothing has to be tied but I will have to figure out how to attach it to the masks so that 1) they work and 2) they actually fit nicely.
> One of my patterns does suggest using the floral wire and that is what I have so I would go with that.


I could  add a pocket for the pipe cleaner.   I will have to look but I think the floral wire I have is coated so that might be the better option.  I could dip the open ends in glue to coat them and also to eliminate a sharp point    



Donald - my hero said:


> *I was using floral wire at first (the girls made alllll of the flowers for their wedding and I still have everything in my basement,  5 years later ) but I then stumbled across a package of wires at dollarama that are cut into long pieces in amongst the craft supplies.  I fold them in half,  fold the 2 cut ends over and then twist the entire thing together.  Since it's coated I don't need to worry about rusting. I used ties instead of elastic,  cut up some old undershirts and then pulled into tshirt yarn (Google it,  super easy)  it's soft, has a bit of give and allows for a much better fit.  *


I saw one video that said they had tried numerous things for the wire and found the best was the plastic coated wire from the top of a coffee or cookie bag.  Another one said to buy aluminum foil baking pans from the grocery store (not the dollar store ones) and to cut strips and triple fold the strip. 

I was not expecting Fabricland to have any 1/8 elastic left but they had huge reels of it.  I bought 5m so I should have plenty.    I've seen numerous ideas for what you can use....t-shirt yarn was one......you can get the polyester hair ties or head bands, coated hair elastics, the headbands that are basically a giant hair elastics , shock cord, seam binding, grosgrain ribbon.  I really liked the shock cord idea....you make a pocket on the side of the mask, slide it through, put both ends through a craft bead and tie a knot on each of the ends.  It makes the ear lops adjustable.   I might try a variation of this idea.


----------



## isabellea

I personally prefer the round elastics vs flat. The flat ones hurt more the back of my ears. Right now, I try to alternate the kind of elastic when I change my mask mid-day. Helps not to have the same pressure points. I also have one with a ribbon that I tie at the back of my head when I cannot stand my other masks any longer. I need to find headbands with buttons to wear with my masks, especially when I have a 10h day at work!


----------



## AngelDisney

isabellea said:


> I personally prefer the round elastics vs flat. The flat ones hurt more the back of my ears. Right now, I try to alternate the kind of elastic when I change my mask mid-day. Helps not to have the same pressure points. I also have one with a ribbon that I tie at the back of my head when I cannot stand my other masks any longer. I need to find headbands with buttons to wear with my masks, especially when I have a 10h day at work!


Yes, the round ones are better. My DSIL made me two cloth masks with the flat ones. I folded them and sewed the opening to make them round. They feel so much better now and I can wear them longer without hurting. I insert two layers of blue shop towel and tape a twist wire on top of the towel so I can bend it to fit my nose area. Then I remove them for washing after use.

Thanks for sharing tips on different kinds of wires. I don’t think the twist wire is strong enough but it’s what I have handy at home. I will think of how I can modify and improve my masks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok, some pictures of my wire tweaks/ hacks 
the wire i found at dollarama

which I then trim off about 3" and twist like this  - the cut ends are now in the end twist and even after repeated washes don't poke out 

stupid image went sideways,  but I try and aim for a finished length around 4"
the pleated ones have a pocket for a filter so it's a bit easier to get it inside the masks.  I centre it and sew ends to make a channel that's 5" long and then edge stitch to keep the wire in place*

*the fitted ones I've given up on adding filter pockets to speed up the process and because we're never out for very long so it's a bit harder but same process to get the wire sewn in.  You can see that I'm using different fabrics on the inside. The ties are sewn in mainly because I'm lazy and this eliminates sewing a channel for the ties/ elastics 
*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ah you are all doing this mask design way different than I am


----------



## dancin Disney style

isabellea said:


> I personally prefer the round elastics vs flat. The flat ones hurt more the back of my ears. Right now, I try to alternate the kind of elastic when I change my mask mid-day. Helps not to have the same pressure points. I also have one with a ribbon that I tie at the back of my head when I cannot stand my other masks any longer. I need to find headbands with buttons to wear with my masks, especially when I have a 10h day at work!


If you happen to have those flat barrettes that you snap to close (sort of a long triangle shape) you can use those to pull the elastic from behind your ear just into you hair.  Otherwise you can use a cloth ribbon and sew two buttons on to do something similar.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> If you happen to have those flat barrettes that you snap to close (sort of a long triangle shape) you can use those to pull the elastic from behind your ear just into you hair.  Otherwise you can use a cloth ribbon and sew two buttons on to do something similar.



I’m going to give this a try next time I mask up. My ears always end up sore, and this sounds like an easy trick.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*leave it to nurses on a children's ward to come up with this brilliant hack for ear savers
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’m going to give this a try next time I mask up. My ears always end up sore, and this sounds like an easy trick.


You can also take a shoe lace and loop it through one elastic then the other and tie behind your head.


----------



## isabellea

dancin Disney style said:


> If you happen to have those flat barrettes that you snap to close (sort of a long triangle shape) you can use those to pull the elastic from behind your ear just into you hair.  Otherwise you can use a cloth ribbon and sew two buttons on to do something similar.



Thanks! I tried the barrettes and it works! I will use this trick for sure next time I have a full day at the lab.



Donald - my hero said:


> *leave it to nurses on a children's ward to come up with this brilliant hack for ear savers
> View attachment 499754View attachment 499755*



Looks fun! Wouldn’t work with my cotton masks because the elastics are too short and I  don’t want to stretch them too much but would work great with disposable masks.


----------



## cari12

Nice! the 720 AM from Apple posted for my daughter’s new phone. Nice bump seeing as miles have been fairly scarce these days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*you know your life is dull when you're having trouble getting tired enough to go to bed because tomorrow is grocery shopping day!!! 
good grief,  I can't believe how excited I am to be doing something that's close to normal, not sure if it's the groceries,  the chance to earn some miles or just the fact that most of my days just blend into each other now.  I haven't looked at the flyer closely but I have a threshold spend that will give me 80 miles,  that's more than I've earned in weeks!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey Guys
Hitting the shower before work and essay but wanted to pop in and ask a question  but first you ladies making masks rock!! ❤ I have never even sewn on a button ( I use my mom dying when I was young as my excuse for no domestic skills ha ha )
Question as the kids are having socially distancing end of year visits with teachers next week are they any gift card specials anywhere ? Thanks loves
I will be back as soon as I can balance Kids  work and this class and not procrastinating every damn assignment ..


----------



## osully

Ordering dinner tonight from DoorDash. Thanks to the e-vouchers I cash in some AM cash for. I’m really liking that they added them and UberEats. As we do like to treat ourselves about once a month to takeout - but aren’t leaving the house and it gets so expensive with delivery fee, tip, etc! Makes it less painful to use cash miles!


----------



## tinkerone

Some of you may remember our debacle of a flight from Toronto to Kingston in March.  The flight was delayed by hours, loaded at about midnight, couldn't land in Kingston due to weather and returned back to T.O.  The whole thing was a nightmare.  We then were able to get the airline to send us home by train the next day but it was the most unpleasant experience I have ever had traveling. 
Anyways, I had spoke with AM's about it and questioned if I would get any AM's refunded.  I doubted we would but thought I would ask.  They sent a request off to Air Canada and here it is eight weeks later and my account has a refund of 1656 AM's!  Very happy with that.  Even though we were out a lot of time, the airline did pay for the train so we were out no money.  I was just annoyed and tired when I finally got home and spoke with AM's so thought I would voice my displeasure.  Paid off.


----------



## juniorbugman

So just checking my National Day of the Year calendar and today is Donald Duck Day. @Donald - my hero


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey Guys
> Hitting the shower before work and essay but wanted to pop in and ask a question  but first you ladies making masks rock!! ❤ I have never even sewn on a button ( I use my mom dying when I was young as my excuse for no domestic skills ha ha )
> Question as the kids are having socially distancing end of year visits with teachers next week are they any gift card specials anywhere ? Thanks loves
> I will be back as soon as I can balance Kids  work and this class and not procrastinating every damn assignment ..



I saw on the AM app that Shell has buy a gift card get 20 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

June 18-July 1st

Come back on June 16 to preview all our offers!




https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/co...rmiles&utm_medium=email&utm_content=learnmore
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Problably another Bonus Bust... but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*back from metro and had one of my best hunts in a looong time!
pretax spend: $95.30
total miles snagged :151 !!!!

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I try my best to only go shopping once every 2 weeks but because of my dietary restrictions I need to go to multiple stores so I make a day of it. After I put away all the schtuff from metro I had lunch and headed back out but because I wasn't aware it is Donald Duck day I had to change first! I was being all prideful since it's June (had 2 people thank me and one person ask if I would make her one )
but I had to represent for the rest of the day!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1362771Spend 200 get 100 airmiles
Buy 5 @$3.99 each General Mills cereals get 95 airmiles (blue bonus) all week.

Sobey On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1362767Spend $200 or more get 125 airmiles
Buy $25 worth of General Mills product get 100 bonus miles
Bonus offer good from June 11 to July 15th
Buy 5 @$3.99 each General Mills cereals get 95 airmiles (blue bonus) all week.

Metro On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1362621
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1362773

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Sobey On Flyer
> Spend $200 or more get 125 airmiles
> *Buy $25 worth of General Mills product get 100 bonus miles*
> Bonus offer good from June 11 to July 15th
> *Buy 5 @$3.99 each General Mills cereals get 95 airmiles (blue bonus) all week.*


So I wonder if you could double dip on those offers??? 
 I just bought 3 boxes of Cheerios so I really don't need 6 more but...……..


----------



## ottawamom

Just had my son read the fine print on the Sobeys offer. It doesn't mention that you can't get a gift card as part of the purchase. Does that mean we can?

Thoughts.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Sobey's actually looks pretty good this week.  Maybe my bi-weekly shop will be there this weekend.  And I have a credit on my AM mastercard due to refunds for my hotels from our August trip, so groceries will be sort of free


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Just had my son read the fine print on the Sobeys offer. It doesn't mention that you can't get a gift card as part of the purchase. Does that mean we can?
> 
> Thoughts.



I always get my son to read fine print for me too  Though in my case I think I need reading glasses lol.

Not sure I want to spend $200 this week at Sobeys, perhaps if I also have a good loaded offer.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> So I wonder if you could double dip on those offers???
> I just bought 3 boxes of Cheerios so I really don't need 6 more but...……..


It should work for the cereal but not on the other items. Look really closely at the offers the sizes are different on the yogurt.


----------



## juniorbugman

Sobeys will work for me this week as that is my regular and only shopping store.  I was trying to decide whether to shop today or tomorrow and tomorrow wins out because of the offer and the fact that grapes are on sale tomorrow.  I may be able to do the General Mills offer but will have to look into it further.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> It should work for the cereal but not on the other items. Look really closely at the offers the sizes are different on the yogurt.


I would just be buying cereal.....don’t like that yogurt.


----------



## bababear_50

Neighbourhood Front Porch Pantry 
    (Free take what you need).

So I noticed one not far from me. I got to thinking that maybe some seniors/ non car drivers or mobility challenged people can't get to a Food Bank?
So my son and I dropped off two big bags of groceries last night.
I will probably do the Sobeys cereal Blue Bonus and donate again.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just had my son read the fine print on the Sobeys offer. It doesn't mention that you can't get a gift card as part of the purchase. Does that mean we can?
> 
> Thoughts.



Hmmmmm I'd love to know for sure.
Where is Donald? she always knows the answers to this stuff?
Paging Donald!!!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmm $200 spend for 150 AM is very unappealing.  But it looks like there might be enough extra AM deals to make it worth it.  As much as I don't like buying Cheerios because of the glyphosate controversy, my husband has complained endlessly that we never have them in the house... 
Well I have until the 17th to decide if we really, really need more groceries.  Somehow I doubt it.  Ordering through Wholesale Club has been a budget saver (as long as we don't do crazy things like buy a case of Reese's PB cups) !


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So I wonder if you could double dip on those offers???
> I just bought 3 boxes of Cheerios so I really don't need 6 more but...……..





ottawamom said:


> Just had my son read the fine print on the Sobeys offer. It doesn't mention that you can't get a gift card as part of the purchase. Does that mean we can?
> 
> Thoughts.





bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmmm I'd love to know for sure.
> Where is Donald? she always knows the answers to this stuff?
> Paging Donald!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*geeze, can't a duck sleep in occasionally  but that would be a no actually.  It's too hot upstairs for me to spend my regular leisurely hour or so in bed reading my email, glancing at posts here and on Facebook.  When I got up I got distracted by my mask production line,  doing dishes,  eating breakie. Then hubby needed to go buy safety glasses and shoes for a site visit that's urgent and he wanted company !
answers to questions 
: only earn miles on gift cards two ways*

*an offer specifically mentioning gift cards, either in the flyer,  one of the big bonus promos or a targeted offer. (I had one once!) *
*An offer to spend money on a credit card at a sponsor,  there's no way for the credit card company to differentiate what you've bought. *

*combining the offers to maximize your miles: 
100% YES so long as you meet each stated terms you will earn all of the bonus miles.  This specific flyer if you buy $200 worth of one of the general mills cereals in that selection you'd walk out with a ton of miles. *


----------



## tinkerone

Just got this offer by email on both of my AM's accounts.  It looks good, I just haven't had need of much gas since the start of this virus.  I have spent $20 on gas in three months.  So I guess its good news and bad, lol.  


Until *July 5, 2020*​


*Get 20 Bonus Miles*​


every time you use 95 AIR MILES Cash Miles or more at participating Shell locations.*
*(95 Cash Miles = $10 towards your purchases)***​


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *geeze, can't a duck sleep in occasionally  but that would be a no actually.  It's too hot upstairs for me to spend my regular leisurely hour or so in bed reading my email, glancing at posts here and on Facebook.  When I got up I got distracted by my mask production line,  doing dishes,  eating breakie. Then hubby needed to go buy safety glasses and shoes for a site visit that's urgent and he wanted company !
> answers to questions
> : only earn miles on gift cards two ways*
> 
> *an offer specifically mentioning gift cards, either in the flyer,  one of the big bonus promos or a targeted offer. (I had one once!) *
> *An offer to spend money on a credit card at a sponsor,  there's no way for the credit card company to differentiate what you've bought. *
> 
> *combining the offers to maximize your miles:
> 100% YES so long as you meet each stated terms you will earn all of the bonus miles.  This specific flyer if you buy $200 worth of one of the general mills cereals in that selection you'd walk out with a ton of miles. *


Since we are admiting things......I also stay in bed for a while every morning now.  I make my breakfast and bring it back to my bed, turn on the news and get the laptop.  I've been trying to maintain my normal, going to work, wake up/get up time.....with about 60% success.  Until this week I was staying in my bed browsing the interwebs and listening to the news until around 10am     With the temps getting so high this week I've been up and moving by 8:30-9am so that I could get out and get in my 4km walk before it gets too hot.  I'm not sure if I like this new routine.....it's making the day a lot longer.

As to the double dipping....I'm doing to give it a go.  I don't need the cereal right now so I will donate most of it.  I WISH I could spend $200 on this.....just can't right now.  Still no sign of going back to work and I've slipped a little lately on the spending front.  Don't tell but I ordered some clothes online.  It's been making me crazy getting the daily emails from my favourite stores and everything is 50% off plus free shipping.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Don't tell but I ordered some clothes online. It's been making me crazy getting the daily emails from my favourite stores and everything is 50% off plus free shipping.


Hope you didn't order from Northern Reflections.  I ordered some new tops on May 20 and am still waiting on them to even be shipped.  I want my new tops - I am tired of wearing my tops from years ago.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm going to drop this link in several threads to make sure that anyone who's affected by this is fully aware.  I'm  not sure if some of you have stopped reading other threads so I'm sharing here as well 
We've only been given 48 hours to comply with mandatory mask wearing in any establishment in Wellington-Dufferin-Guelph  Ontario health unit - very large area suddenly all of my family and friends have popped up begging for masks 

https://www.wdgpublichealth.ca/news...er-section-22-health-protection-and-promotiom
and an article from our local paper 


https://www.guelphmercury.com/news-...g6pqnc2kuxncjgcbk3n_9as#.XuDwR5Pxf5Q.facebook*


----------



## bababear_50

Please let me know if my numbers are correct?

So I am going to buy

26 boxes of cereal
26 x $3.99= $103.74
= __500_____ airmiles  **Nope I am wrong it would be 5x95 airmiles = 475 airmiles

4 x $25.00 spend on General Mills product (100 airmiles for every $25 spent)
=__400_____ airmiles

So 900 Airmiles right? **Nope I'm wrong it would be 875 airmiles right?

Thanks and hugs
Mel
Online education/report cards has fried my brain


----------



## bababear_50

Starbucks article
I kind of figured they would maybe restructure but didn't think they would be closing so many stores.
I think the drive thru ones will probably stay.
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...id-19/ar-BB15itmq?li=AAggFp5&ocid=hplocalnews
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Starbucks article
> I kind of figured they would maybe restructure but didn't think they would be closing so many stores.
> I think the drive thru ones will probably stay.
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...id-19/ar-BB15itmq?li=AAggFp5&ocid=hplocalnews
> Hugs
> Mel


Tim Hortons is in the same situation, planning to close over 300 stores.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic (again!):

I saw this at Home Depot the other day and immediately regretted not grabbing it for $50:

 

It's a patio umbrella holder and you can flip the top over and it becomes a little table too! 

$68 on Wayfair.

I plan on making a tray on wheels (picture a rolling planter) so I can move it around on my deck.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm going to drop this link in several threads to make sure that anyone who's affected by this is fully aware.  I'm  not sure if some of you have stopped reading other threads so I'm sharing here as well
> We've only been given 48 hours to comply with mandatory mask wearing in any establishment in Wellington-Dufferin-Guelph  Ontario health unit - very large area suddenly all of my family and friends have popped up begging for masks *


I actually wish they were mandatory everywhere.  Here the vast majority are wearing them but every time I'm out there is the one or two random people not wearing one and for some reason those are the people that get WAY too close to me.  They must be the people that, back in the old days, were standing in the line so close they were touching my back.



bababear_50 said:


> Starbucks article
> I kind of figured they would maybe restructure but didn't think they would be closing so many stores.
> I think the drive thru ones will probably stay.
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...id-19/ar-BB15itmq?li=AAggFp5&ocid=hplocalnews
> Hugs
> Mel


I got an email about that.   Funny, because we had just been talking about who makes more money Tims or Starbs.  I live in the Tims capital of Canada.  There are numerous places where there are 2 Tims on the same corner.  There are only 6 or 7 Starbs but dozens of Tims.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Please let me know if my numbers are correct?
> 
> So I am going to buy
> 
> 26 boxes of cereal
> 26 x $3.99= $103.74
> = __500_____ airmiles  **Nope I am wrong it would be 5x95 airmiles = 475 airmiles
> 
> 4 x $25.00 spend on General Mills product (100 airmiles for every $25 spent)
> =__400_____ airmiles
> 
> So 900 Airmiles right? **Nope I'm wrong it would be 875 airmiles right?
> 
> Thanks and hugs
> Mel
> Online education/report cards has fried my brain


So if this works for the double dipping or triple dipping if you double this order to $200 you would add the 125AM right?
Then you would be looking at collecting almost the $200 back but in AM.
Please let me know if this works, if so then The food bank will be getting much needed supplies.
Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

Hi guys
I went this morning and yes I was able to get 100 airmiles for every $25 spent on General Mills cereal
AND
95 airmiles for every 5 boxes of cereal
And
My Offers Target of spend $115.00 get 35
and buy one General mills cereal get 5 airmiles

My total spend was $120.25 and I got 915 airmiles total
Dropped it all off for the Food Bank.
Hugs
Mel

*****Watch that the cereal you buy is $3.99,,,some are marked 66 cents off ,,so be careful.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> I went this morning and yes I was able to get 100 airmiles for every $25 spent on General Mills cereal
> AND
> 95 airmiles for every 5 boxes of cereal
> And
> My Offers Target of spend $115.00 get 35
> and buy one General mills cereal get 5 airmiles
> 
> My total spend was $120.25 and I got 915 airmiles total
> Dropped it all off for the Food Bank.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> *****Watch that the cereal you buy is $3.99,,,some are marked 66 cents off ,,so be careful.


Thanks Mel, big food bank donation coming up.


----------



## BLAZEY

BLAZEY said:


> I scanned both at the till and only one took, 2 transactions so I tried it twice. Only 100 bonus points per transaction.


I got my 200 Missing bonus miles from February 12!!! I just messaged them on Facebook, too pictures of the coupons and my receipts and they are now in my account!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> I went this morning and yes I was able to get 100 airmiles for every $25 spent on General Mills cereal
> AND
> 95 airmiles for every 5 boxes of cereal
> And
> My Offers Target of spend $115.00 get 35
> and buy one General mills cereal get 5 airmiles
> 
> My total spend was $120.25 and I got 915 airmiles total
> Dropped it all off for the Food Bank.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> *****Watch that the cereal you buy is $3.99,,,some are marked 66 cents off ,,so be careful.


I'm going tomorrow.  I will run the numbers later and maybe I can double up on it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*looks like we have our offer of 2020!
we've witnessed pickle palooza, relish rally,  ice cream frenzies and an offer in 2016 that left @mort1331 with a garage full of Gatorade (or powerade, forget which one) 

right now we have a bunch of  Cereal Killers !!!*


----------



## juniorbugman

I tried the General Mills deal today in Sobeys - spend $25 get 100 air miles and I spent $25.55 but didn't get my points.  I checked my bill after I got home and one of my cereals came up as just cereal not Cheerios so I think that may have been what happened but I will go back later and have them give me the points.  I know I should check my bill before I leave the store but I was just trying to finish my shopping and get out of the way for the next shopper so didn't stop.  I also didn't get any of my loaded offers so I think that there was a delay on the reading of my card so I just called my offers and they gave me my points but said I had to go back to store to get the offer from the ad.  Oh well next week when I go back for my shopping I will stop at customer service.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I received mine, 10 Cheerios, 5 granola bars $52+ and a few grocery items, 393 airmiles.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Hi guys
> I went this morning and yes I was able to get 100 airmiles for every $25 spent on General Mills cereal
> AND
> 95 airmiles for every 5 boxes of cereal
> And
> My Offers Target of spend $115.00 get 35
> and buy one General mills cereal get 5 airmiles
> 
> My total spend was $120.25 and I got 915 airmiles total
> Dropped it all off for the Food Bank.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> *****Watch that the cereal you buy is $3.99,,,some are marked 66 cents off ,,so be careful.



Just got back from Safeway. I picked up 26 boxes of cereal (thanks Mel), 2 for camping and 24 for the food bank. I also picked up 5 Liberte Greek Yogurt 750g, some lemons and tzatziki dip.

Spent $152.10 and earned 977 air miles!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Oh boy.  Finally got DH to log into AirMiles Shops so he can browse Amazon that way...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I just went to my saved email from the May Bonus Boom for BMO as I wanted to check the T&C. Well, when I clicked on them, it took me to the T&C for June 18-July1, 2020 Bonus Boom (?)





I wonder if that is one of the NEW bonus boom offers coming?

Does anyone remember if the 50 miles from May would be deposited by June 30? For some reason that date is sticking in my mind...


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I just went to my saved email from the May Bonus Boom for BMO as I wanted to check the T&C. Well, when I clicked on them, it took me to the T&C for June 18-July1, 2020 Bonus Boom (?)
> 
> View attachment 500658
> 
> View attachment 500659
> 
> I wonder if that is one of the NEW bonus boom offers coming?
> 
> Does anyone remember if the 50 miles from May would be deposited by June 30? For some reason that date is sticking in my mind...



That would be great if they (BM0) are offering it.
I know the site says to check back Tuesday June 16 for updates.(preview offers).

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977  I'm not certain about the date for posting May Bonus Boom. I took a picture of the terms and conditions but it ran longer than the one page and forgot to snap the bottom. Bonus Boom for me posted within 9 days back in February but I'm still waiting for May to post.

I just went into my email from May as well and got the same result as you noted above. I'll have to stop all spending and wait until later next week to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup! I have to order from Nike, but going to wait for the Bonus Boom offers.

Is it just me or did Wayfair used to be on AM Shops? When I ordered my umbrella base, I checked there first and I didn't see it listed.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup! I have to order from Nike, but going to wait for the Bonus Boom offers.
> 
> Is it just me or did Wayfair used to be on AM Shops? When I ordered my umbrella base, I checked there first and I didn't see it listed.



Wayfair, like amazon did, has disappeared from all the click thru shopping sites (it's not on Rakuten anymore either). Since amazon came back to airmiles, hopefully wayfair will as well.


----------



## Debbie

I got an email from BMO that basically was.....click to pre-register your card for Bonus Boom. And it is 125AM for spending $200. This was good to know, since I was ready to go and get the 100AM for $200 at Foodland this weekend. I'll, hopefully, be able to wait 6 days to fill the car.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> I got an email from BMO that basically was.....click to pre-register your card for Bonus Boom. And it is 125AM for spending $200. This was good to know, since I was ready to go and get the 100AM for $200 at Foodland this weekend. I'll, hopefully, be able to wait 6 days to fill the car.



Mine is spend $150 get 75 AM... weird that they are different?

T&C say it will post by July 31st. But it also says Bonus Boom miles may not post until 120 days from the end of the promo.


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> Mine is spend $150 get 75 AM... weird that they are different?
> 
> T&C say it will post by July 31st. But it also says Bonus Boom miles may not post until 120 days from the end of the promo.


Got the same offer.


----------



## bababear_50

*BMO offer Terms and Conditions*

Eligible credit cards include: BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®*, BMO IGA AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Sobeys AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Shell®** AIR MILES Mastercard, and BMO Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards. Offer can only be used once per AIR MILES® Collector Number. The same AIR MILES credit card must be used for purchases during the promotional period in order to qualify for this offer.
Opt-in requirements: To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the “Opt in” button on https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/optin/bmo on or before July 1, 2020, and (b) spend $150 using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between June 18 and July 1, 2020 inclusive at participating Partners. These purchases must be made at participating Partners listed in the “Participating AIR MILES Partners” section of the web page: https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=promo. Participating AIR MILES Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=promo for current participating Partner details. The purchases do not have to be made at the same retailer and can be made at multiple retailers. There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction, as long as the cumulative transactions over the promotion period total $150. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. See the Bonus Boom® Promotion Terms and Conditions for details. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per AIR MILES Collector Account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice. Miles will be deposited by July 31, 2020.

I am able to see using their link some partners listed.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> *BMO offer Terms and Conditions*
> 
> Eligible credit cards include: BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®*, BMO IGA AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Sobeys AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Shell®** AIR MILES Mastercard, and BMO Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard cards. Offer can only be used once per AIR MILES® Collector Number. The same AIR MILES credit card must be used for purchases during the promotional period in order to qualify for this offer.
> Opt-in requirements: To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the “Opt in” button on https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/optin/bmo on or before July 1, 2020, and (b) spend $150 using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between June 18 and July 1, 2020 inclusive at participating Partners. These purchases must be made at participating Partners listed in the “Participating AIR MILES Partners” section of the web page: https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=promo. Participating AIR MILES Partners may be added or removed at any time without notice. Visit https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmiles.ca/en/home?vr=promo for current participating Partner details. The purchases do not have to be made at the same retailer and can be made at multiple retailers. There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction, as long as the cumulative transactions over the promotion period total $150. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. See the Bonus Boom® Promotion Terms and Conditions for details. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per AIR MILES Collector Account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice. Miles will be deposited by July 31, 2020.
> 
> I am able to see using their link some partners listed.


Very strange. My email reads



Frank: it’s almost Bonus Boom time!

From June 18 to July 1, 2020, you can add some serious AIR MILES® Bonus Miles to your purchases in-store and online at participating Partners.

Get started early by opting in to the offer below. Then you’ll be ready to pile up the Bonus Miles with your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard.​







​


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Very strange. My email reads
> 
> 
> 
> Frank: it’s almost Bonus Boom time!
> 
> From June 18 to July 1, 2020, you can add some serious AIR MILES® Bonus Miles to your purchases in-store and online at participating Partners.
> 
> Get started early by opting in to the offer below. Then you’ll be ready to pile up the Bonus Miles with your BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Well I like your offer better,,mine is spend 150 get 75 airmiles.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Well I like your offer better,,mine is spend 150 get 75 airmiles.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes, I can spend $200 easy.....my targetted items at Foodland and Metro, a stop at Shell, and a gift card or two.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine is $200/125 miles as well.

I also did the Shell offer today: Earn 20 miles when you use 95 cash miles.

I only did $15 of gas as I plan on try to do this at least two more times before it expires July 5.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I headed over to Safeway to do some AM hunting.  It's been a long time!  Spent $215, earned 490 AM.  *whew*


----------



## ElCray

I did a food bank Cheerios donation on one card and our regular grocery shop on my husband's card at Sobeys for 1,935 and 965 AMs respectively.

For the Cheerios, I called in and asked them to set aside 51 boxes. Then I went in and paid, and they just kept them there at the store for the regular food bank pick-up. It took 5 minutes for that shop.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I feel like a loser.....I only bought 6 boxes of cereal.  I kept 2 and donated 4.  

Someone had also bought  cereal for donation because when I put it in the box there was a LOT of Cheerios in there.


----------



## ElCray

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I feel like a loser.....I only bought 6 boxes of cereal.  I kept 2 and donated 4.
> 
> Someone had also bought  cereal for donation because when I put it in the box there was a LOT of Cheerios in there.


You donated twice what you kept! You are awesome!!!

I just got the idea of the "purchase for donation" from this board this week - from Mel and others. (I know they've been doing this for awhile but I had never tried it - usually I make a cash donation.) I'd planned on a donation for the food bank anyway after hearing a story on CBC this week, so it made sense in conjunction with my planned spending. Jacqueline and others have such great tips on staying within limits and plans.

I wanted to share the bulk purchase phone in advance option because it saved me a lot of time. I didn't have to worry if the store was stocked up, go gather the boxes, bring them to the cash and cause a big line, bring them to the food bank myself, etc.


----------



## Raimiette

Did my cereal purchase today. 30 boxes for $119 and 975 AM's. Only ones I've earned since March lol. I'll take it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ElCray said:


> You donated twice what you kept! You are awesome!!!
> 
> I just got the idea of the "purchase for donation" from this board this week - from Mel and others. (I know they've been doing this for awhile but I had never tried it - usually I make a cash donation.) I'd planned on a donation for the food bank anyway after hearing a story on CBC this week, so it made sense in conjunction with my planned spending. Jacqueline and others have such great tips on staying within limits and plans.
> 
> I wanted to share the bulk purchase phone in advance option because it saved me a lot of time. I didn't have to worry if the store was stocked up, go gather the boxes, bring them to the cash and cause a big line, bring them to the food bank myself, etc.


Under normal circumstances I would have been one that bought 50 boxes for the food bank. However, my business has been closed since March and I have to be cautious with spending.  I'm currently feeling a tad stressed about some up coming payments that need to be made......the gov still has not addressed what relief there will be for businesses that have had zero income this quarter.  So anyway, buying a couple of boxes of cereal to earn some AM somehow makes me feel productive.  It's  a shame this deal didn't come along a week sooner.....I had already stocked up.


----------



## ElCray

dancin Disney style said:


> Under normal circumstances I would have been one that bought 50 boxes for the food bank. However, my business has been closed since March and I have to be cautious with spending.  I'm currently feeling a tad stressed about some up coming payments that need to be made......the gov still has not addressed what relief there will be for businesses that have had zero income this quarter.  So anyway, buying a couple of boxes of cereal to earn some AM somehow makes me feel productive.  It's  a shame this deal didn't come along a week sooner.....I had already stocked up.


Oh wow, I'm so sorry to hear that. No wonder you are feeling stressed. I'm really hoping you will get some positive news soon.


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this on the Airmiles Deals of the week. Given that we can't travel anywhere anytime soon might just fill that need.


----------



## hdrolfe

That is a super cute watch!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got 454 AM at Sobey's yesterday, including a food bank donation as well.  The cheerios were cleaned out at my Sobey's, so I got some the other cereals that counted and put them right into the bin after checkout.  I was doing 2 weeks of groceries for us as well, so no problems getting to the $200 spend.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks to everyone for donating to our Food Banks.
You guys are awesome!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## stfxkid

How long does it usually take Sobeys to post Airmiles miles?


----------



## hdrolfe

stfxkid said:


> How long does it usually take Sobeys to post Airmiles miles?



Mine normally post on Thursday for the previous week Saturday to Friday inclusive. So it depends on when you shopped. Some bonus types take longer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did the double dip on the buy-5-Cheerios deal and Nature Valley bars (spend $25). Spent $27 and earned 195 miles


----------



## mort1331

Glad to hear all the success of the Sobeys. I tried my local to get 50 or 100 boxes. They said no not now during these times....now to start calling some of the others. Even told them tthey are for the food bank, they understood but still no.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked the Bonus Boom website and the offers are not posted yet.  It says check back on June 16, so hopefully they will be posted soon!


----------



## ElCray

mort1331 said:


> Glad to hear all the success of the Sobeys. I tried my local to get 50 or 100 boxes. They said no not now during these times....now to start calling some of the others. Even told them tthey are for the food bank, they understood but still no.


Oh shoot, that's too bad! Strange though. Every store we called was willing to do this. A part of me is not surprised though... We weren't permitted to buy a giftcard at our local Metro due to "these times" as well. Other Metros were fine!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bought my new patio umbrella (has a tilt feature too) yesterday from Home Depot and my base came from Wayfair. I am so pleased with both! They had a teal and this yellow and glad I went with the yellow, makes outside cheery.


We are going make a rolling plant stand for the base so we can move it around on the deck.


Plus, we are getting a new deck, side of fence and patio doors in the next couple of weeks!  Deck is being taken down tonight/tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Just saw this on the Airmiles Deals of the week. Given that we can't travel anywhere anytime soon might just fill that need.
> 
> View attachment 501174


It's such a cute watch....I looked at that a while back. Not to burst your bubble but beware.  I have another Citizen Eco Drive watch which is what held me back from getting this one.  The battery charges itself by light but it only lasts a couple of years. My watch stopped holding the charge so I sent it for repair and I was told that it's a common problem.  I was charged $50 to be told that the watch needed a new battery and that battery would be $200.  I paid $450 for the watch.  So nearly 50% of the cost to repair it and no guarantee that it would last more than 2-3 years.


----------



## ottawamom

Guess I'll stick with my cheaper battery operated Minnie watch then. Cute picture though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So my 20 bonus miles from Shell posted yesterday, only two days after I redeemed the 95 miles.  I love that about Shell. No waiting for their miles.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Bought my new patio umbrella (has a tilt feature too) yesterday from Home Depot and my base came from Wayfair. I am so pleased with both! They had a teal and this yellow and glad I went with the yellow, makes outside cheery.
> View attachment 501426
> 
> We are going make a rolling plant stand for the base so we can move it around on the deck.
> View attachment 501425
> 
> Plus, we are getting a new deck, side of fence and patio doors in the next couple of weeks!  Deck is being taken down tonight/tomorrow and I can't wait!



Looks great Hon,I like the color you choose also,,kind of like a sunflower!
Enjoy decorating and organizing.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mort1331 said:


> Glad to hear all the success of the Sobeys. I tried my local to get 50 or 100 boxes. They said no not now during these times....now to start calling some of the others. Even told them tthey are for the food bank, they understood but still no.


that is really disgusting.  distasteful?  i don't think I have a word.  But I would love to know which Safeway locations to AVOID now.
it's not like they are having a shortage of Cheerios!  When I went in to buy mine, there was an entire display built with the cereal.  Hundreds of boxes!


----------



## tinkerone

Bonus Boom offers are online.  They don't look to hard however I have to keep in mind that it's only for 95 AM's and not the 1000 that would really make me go at it.  Still, easy enough.
Here's the link. 

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers?prov=ON


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I might be able to do the Shell! I haven't filled up since April, I think? something like that, so I can probably get 25 L before we go visit my parents for Father's Day! It's about an hour drive each way so I might actually need some gas. If I use my Airmiles MC I could put that towards the BMO one as well. Hmm. That looks like it for me this weekend though. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Donald - my hero

*another bonus bust for the duck.  I might do the Mastercard but since we now only have metro as a partner we shop at it could be hard to reach 150. Yeah I know,  toss in some giftcards to bring the dollar amount up but we don't like having money tied up like that, I'll think on it for a few days. The coupons for metro SUCK  I do like that the online shopping has a threshold of $20 compared to the more recent ridiculously high ones. *


----------



## Debbie

I can do the BMO offer, and the Shell. Whether I can do Foodland for $200 or the airmilesshops is questionable.


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom 
I am going to do one airmiles card only.
BMO 125 airmiles a $200.00 spend. I will buy 4 $50.00 Amazon Gift cards (these will be put away for Christmas gifts).
Sobeys 15 airmiles buy 1 12 pk Pop,, not sure which type yet as I don't usually drink pop.(I'm sure one of my son's will).
Shell 15 airmiles (Opt in online) 25 Litres any grade gas.(eventually I'll need gas,,,I think,,maybe!!!).
I wish Staples had been a partner sponsor.
That's it for me.
250 airmiles total.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T  Topic just chatting
Soooo it's almost July and that is usually my cue to start Christmas shopping.
(Christmas for me usually starts In July).
This past Christmas the sons ,daughter in law and granddaughter took me aside and gently had a nice little talk with me.
They love me but I am apparently spending way toooooooooooooooooooo....... much money on Christmas gifts ,,,yeah I was.
So going forward it will be hard but I have a $100.00 limit for each person. (total 500.00 dollars).

Today I decided to also not buy for every staff member at my school this year and just donate some food to the food bank.
The Bonus Boom will have me half finished my Christmas shopping...lol.
How times,things and situations have changed in the past few months.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom View attachment 501517
> I am going to do one airmiles card only.
> BMO 125 airmiles a $200.00 spend. I will buy 4 $50.00 Amazon Gift cards (these will be put away for Christmas gifts).
> Sobeys 15 airmiles buy 1 12 pk Pop,, not sure which type yet as I don't usually drink pop.(I'm sure one of my son's will).
> Shell 15 airmiles (Opt in online) 25 Litres any grade gas.(eventually I'll need gas,,,I think,,maybe!!!).
> I wish Staples had been a partner sponsor.
> That's it for me.
> 250 airmiles total.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


That's about what I was thinking of doing also. Not worth it to do the other two cards as I don't have enough AM cash to do Foodland and Sobeys on both those cards. If I did I would only have to come up with one other offer to get the 95AM. Not going to happen this time.

Bonus Boom is a partial bust as only 1 card this time. BMO, Sobeys, Metro or Shell.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom View attachment 501517
> I am going to do one airmiles card only.
> BMO 125 airmiles a $200.00 spend. I will buy 4 $50.00 Amazon Gift cards (these will be put away for Christmas gifts).
> Sobeys 15 airmiles buy 1 12 pk Pop,, not sure which type yet as I don't usually drink pop.(I'm sure one of my son's will).
> Shell 15 airmiles (Opt in online) 25 Litres any grade gas.(eventually I'll need gas,,,I think,,maybe!!!).
> I wish Staples had been a partner sponsor.
> That's it for me.
> 250 airmiles total.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Did you know that you can use more than one offer at each partner as long as they are different offers?
*Q: What counts as an offer towards my 95 Bonus Miles?*
A: You can use any 3 AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers to qualify for the 95 Bonus Miles – even if they’re at the same Partner. Each Bonus Boom offer can only be used once towards the bonus for using 3 offers. You must meet the Terms and Conditions for each offer to qualify.

I will be able to do the Bonus Boom on my card and my Mom's card.  Sobey's is my regular shopping store, my nephew drives to work everyday so always needs gas and I am sure that I can shop at 2 airmiles shoppes for the third.  My sister will put gas in her own car (with Mom's air miles card), I can do something for her Sobey's and I guess I can shop at airmiles shoppes for her as well.     But I am just thinking all this work for a measly 95 air miles.  
I just reread the FAQ's and I could shop at Sobey's and get all mine done in 1 shop.  Won't even have to shop at airmiles shoppes.  Now I guess that makes my shopping day this week Thursday and hope that it all works fine.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah
I think I should be done in one day to (Thursday),,buy gift cards at Sobeys when I shop,,pick up pop for my son and get gas on the way home.
95 airmiles is a small amount (I like your word measly amount) so I am trying to only buy what I really need.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Gift cards at Sobeys?  Can you do the $200/100 offer buying Sobeys gift cards?


----------



## ottawamom

The terms and conditions of the Sobeys offer exclude GC but GC will work to complete the BMO offer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> The terms and conditions of the Sobeys offer exclude GC but GC will work to complete the BMO offer.



Oh right! Forgot about that.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1363613
Sobeys Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1363348
Foodland Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1363352
Sobeys's Urban Fresh On Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1363353

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Well I like your offer better,,mine is spend 150 get 75 airmiles.
> Hugs
> Mel


I looked at the terms of the two BMO offers and it looks like the offer you received depends on what type of credit card you hold.


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom View attachment 501517
> I am going to do one airmiles card only.
> BMO 125 airmiles a $200.00 spend. I will buy 4 $50.00 Amazon Gift cards (these will be put away for Christmas gifts).
> Sobeys 15 airmiles buy 1 12 pk Pop,, not sure which type yet as I don't usually drink pop.(I'm sure one of my son's will).
> Shell 15 airmiles (Opt in online) 25 Litres any grade gas.(eventually I'll need gas,,,I think,,maybe!!!).
> I wish Staples had been a partner sponsor.
> That's it for me.
> 250 airmiles total.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Hi Mel, it looks like Staples is a "participating partner" in the BMO offer. Not sure if that changes your strategy but wanted to tell you when I saw that!


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Hi Mel, it looks like Staples is a "participating partner" in the BMO offer. Not sure if that changes your strategy but wanted to tell you when I saw that!



Hi ElCray
I am searching on this page but can't see anything. Can you tell me where you found Staples?
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers?prov=ON
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

post deleted


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Hi ElCray
> I am searching on this page but can't see anything. Can you tell me where you found Staples?
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers?prov=ON
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Click on the BMO offer, then click on the blue link for participating partners, then click on "other".


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Click on the BMO offer, then click on the blue link for participating partners, then click on "other".



That's great
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mini vent. I was just at Sobeys, DS had a loaded offer for ever $15 you spend on baking products get 20AM. I got salt, cornmeal, brown sugar, peanut butter chips and chocolate chips. Total came to $31. Didn't get any AM. Called the offers people when I got home. I went through the list and how much each cost. Turns out peanut butter chips and chocolate chips are not "baking items". I quesitoned him on that and he gave me the AM for the loaded offer that didn't work and another 20 for the "chips".

Buyer beware, but how are we supposed to know what works and what doesn't?


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Mini vent. I was just at Sobeys, DS had a loaded offer for ever $15 you spend on baking products get 20AM. I got salt, cornmeal, brown sugar, peanut butter chips and chocolate chips. Total came to $31. Didn't get any AM. Called the offers people when I got home. I went through the list and how much each cost. Turns out peanut butter chips and chocolate chips are not "baking items". I quesitoned him on that and he gave me the AM for the loaded offer that didn't work and another 20 for the "chips".
> 
> Buyer beware, but how are we supposed to know what works and what doesn't?


This happened to me with the Unilever items from a couple weeks ago. The store manager even printed me off a list of the Unilever products in the store. The selected items for the promotion weren't listed anywhere, and it turns out I didn't get the right ones. Still no idea what they are/were. It's super lame when that happens.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Glad to see the Safeway AM spending threshold promo continue into this next shopping week.  

Best of luck and blessings to those who are trying to use these promos to donate to others!


----------



## Donald - my hero

****Warning, rant coming up (that does eventually lead to me getting a bunch of miles  )

The time when your hubby put the milk into the fridge "backwards" so that the 2 bags that were dated July 1st were at the front and the 2 dated June 18th (YES tomorrow) were at the back, only when you replaced a bag before supper did you notice the mistake!!! How on earth am I going to use EIGHT litres of milk before tomorrow (and yes I know that's a "best before" date and not an "OMG use it now or it will explode and kill you" date but my dietary issues include foods that are starting to spoil ..) 
*

*I make my own yogurt that uses 2 L of milk and it's ok to use milk that's been frozen HOWEVER we all know that while the bagged milk is 4 L it's no longer in 4 one L bags( don't get me started on how hard it is to get the danged things in the jugs now ) so i can't freeze these and then use them to make my yogurt now can i?!AND i have my starter portioned out for using 2 L of milk and only had two left. PLUS when milk was last on sale I had bought a bunch and tossed it in the freezer, I was ready to make more last night so a container was already in the fridge thawed. So i did some algebra (the math that we all swore we'd never need in real life and i use at least every other day for either increasing or decreasing a recipe!!) to figure out how much of the starter i would need to use 2 of the small bags and started some yogurt before bed, crossed my fingers and hoped it would turn out. It needed to be successful so i could take some of that to start the yogurt I'll need to make tonight! **side note, IT DID!

I woke up early this morning fretting over what to do with the remaining 6 bags of milk AND the fact that I'm going to be short an entire week's worth of milk. I decided to spend most of the day in the kitchen and tackle the issue head on! I have 4 appliances working away (taking a break while the bread proofs) - Used the Instant pot to make some polenta that I eat for breakie with dried blueberries, started some tapioca pudding in a small crockpot (i have 3 different sizes !) and pulled out Max the Mighty Mixer  to make some Oatmeal bread (new recipe that I discovered that hubby loves, I'll add it to the kitchen thread later today) and tossed it into Owen (my fancy pants oven) to rise before i knock it down and divide it into 2 loaves (the girls will get one because my freezer is stuffed full and the containers I use for the bread are already full from the bread i baked YESTERDAY!!!) That leaves me with one full small bag and about 3/4 of another that i should be able to get thru if I swap out some of my water for milk today and tomorrow. PHEW, what a stressful few hours!!

NOW to bring it back around to Airmiles before someone shoots me and everyone stops ignoring my posts*

*I *bought* Max with airmiles a few years ago. *
*I bought Owen from Lowes thru the online portal during a wicked good sale, with multiple multipliers and earned around 1200 miles for that!*
*I bought the 2L container of milk, that was frozen and I'll be using for yogurt tonight, at Metro when it was on sale and had miles attached*
* AND the best outcome from this debacle and needing to buy more milk tomorrow is that the new flyer shows  it's on sale at Metro for $5.49 for the 2 L containers (good price for the Lactose free stuff i drink), buy 2 get 20 miles!!! I'll check the date carefully and hopefully buy 2 weeks worth of THAT and earn 80 miles*


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday shop at Sobeys.
Blue Bonus Finish Dish Detergent Pods buy 2 boxes $19.99 each = 95 airmiles.

1- 12 pack Pepsi = 15 airmiles

Palmolive dish soap buy 2 for $5.00 = 20 airmiles.

4x $50.00 Amazon Gift Cards for BMO offer = 125 airmiles.

A small list this week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sooo, does your Sobeys flyer have this deal? Stock up for "Daddy's Day"! LMAO


----------



## cari12

For those also waiting, My 50 AM for last month’s BMO Bonus boom posted today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mine just posted too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mine from Mastercard as well AND the miles from the AMEX bill,  nice bump for the account. *


----------



## ElCray

My Sobeys points just posted from last week for the threshold offer, personalized spend offer and standard points. No sign of the points for the cereal and other products. Hope they post soon. Edit: And there they are! Just rolled in.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yea my shop at Sobeys this week will not be the spend $200 get 125 air miles for Bonus boom as I don't need as much stuff as normal.  We stopped at our local butcher for the first time since March and bought some steaks and stuff so no meat products from Sobeys.  I am going to check for pancake mix and rice since I heard the news today about Uncle Ben's and Aunt Jemima brands so I want to stock up on my rice but the pancake mix is already gone from the stores so too late.  Maybe I will use the cash in 95 miles get 25 miles back and also get a case of pepsi product then I will have met 2 of the 3 bonus boom offers.   
Edited - Just checked to bonus boom site and the use 95 get 25 miles doesn't start until June 25 so next shopping visit for that one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For Shell, 25L fill up for 15 miles, plus if you use at least 95 cash miles to pay you earn another 20 miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Check your new my offers (Sobeys & Foodland) before heading out if shopping today.
I got a spend $60.00 on a Netflix gift card get 60 airmiles,
also a spend $20.00 on meat get 30 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Check your new my offers (Sobeys & Foodland) before heading out if shopping today.
> I got a spend $60.00 on a Netflix gift card get 60 airmiles,
> also a spend $20.00 on meat get 30 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I have those too plus a couple of other decent ones that I can use.  Now to figure out if I can make the Bonus Boom MC offer.

I also have buy 1 beyond meat sausage and earn 20miles.....wonder if that could be part of the $20/30 meat dept offer.  I've also got spend $115/45.  If I get all my groceries there on Monday I could have a  good AM shop.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Airmileshop bonus boom done.  We needed a new garbage can, done form Amazon, and I just spent the last of my Children's Place gift card I won in last years contest on some summer clothes for the kids


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up a Netflix card and a bunch of $25.00 Amazon cards at Sobeys to meet the BMO Bonus Boom spend $200.00 offer,, I bought a 12 pack case of pop Pepsi (no airmiles appeared on bill for this,,did chat and they said keep receipt--am will be posted in 120 days.
I have a meeting today at school and I will get Shell 25L gas on the way home to finish the Bonus Boom.


I saw a new kind of hard & soft Taco/Burritos/bowls combo pack in store,,buy 2 special kits ($9.99 each get 75 airmiles).
Kraft Parmesan cheese buy 2 bottles @ $5.29 each get 10 airmiles.

Netflix 60 AM didn't post on my receipt,,, so I called the special My offers number and kind lady added them for me.

All done. I do like shopping very early,,makes me feel safe that only one other person is in the store.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did one of two AM shops transactions. Had to buy new soccer turf shoes from Nike. Too bad there wasn't a multiplier on for that store.  The other one I think I am going to buy a purse from Indigo ($22.50).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

sigh...I missed getting the cereal last night.  I was having " one of those days " yesterday...where if my head wasn't on my shoulders, I would have left it somewhere in my house   

Now to refocus and see what I can purchase for the bonus boom.  

I seen on that " fb group " their strategies...and wow...I just don't want it to be that hard   Or am I just missing something?


----------



## ottawamom

This Bonus Boom could be quite straight forward. I plan on doing the M/C offer, using 95Cash AM at Sobeys and Foodland (270AM) including BB bonus.

On DH card I will do use 95Cash AM at Sobeys, pick up 6 pack of Gatorade (at Sobeys) and a fill up at Shell.  (150AM) DS card same as DH (150AM)

Seems pretty straight forward to me. I'll use my M/C to do regular shopping at the grocery stores listed and will pick up a few things at Lowes. If there is room still left over I'll pick up a Metro GC to get me over $200 but I shouldn't need to.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You all know what our strategy for earning airmiles boils down to : *

*No extra outlay of money*
*No buying anything we don't use (i LOVE those of you who buy to donate to foodbanks but we can't afford to do that)*
*No trying new products simply to get miles*
*These "big" bonus offers HAVE to earn me more that I spend on the individual coupons to go out of my way to use them (and for a measly 95 miles, yeah not happening!)*
*We aim for a 1:1 ratio when looking at buying something or using a coupon, (most of these don't come anywhere near that!! the metro ones are PATHETIC!)*
*And something added to this time -- we will NOT drive out of our own area to chase down some miles. That limits us to Metro, Rona, Global Pet & Shell for the coupons for use in store. Metro as mentioned, ain't happening, the $$ involved for a possible 80 miles would come close to (actually OVER) $100 if i used all four. Rona - yeah not spending $180 on anything from there. Global Pet, ain't got any pets! Shell, hubby prefers Petro Can for gas (and i just filled the car for the first time since mid-March on Monday!) and we don't drink those things. Online portal is a slim possibility if i need anything but not likely. I should be able to do the Mastercard offer but that's it!

For those that have access to the stores included AND are able to use the coupons without doing anything that's not part of your regular shopping patterns, go for it! It's worth $10 if you collect cash miles.*


----------



## ottawamom

We need a voice of reason to keep us on track. It's so easy to get caught up in the hunt for miles that sometimes we forget to break down the value of those miles and is the time and energy required really worth it. Well said @Donald - my hero


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like all the MNSSHP have been cancelled, I think someone had used AM to get a ticket and wasn't able to get a refund? Should be able to now. I can't remember who it was to tag them though


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just back from an EPIC Metro hunting trip! Follow-up to the milk mix-up: hubby was reaaally late getting back from his client so my plan to go just at supper-ish time became, OMG the store closes in 45 minutes, hi, bye, love you ... out the door. I headed straight to the dairy section figuring i would just pick the milk up and then do my regular bi-weekly shopping on Tuesday as planned .Pulled up the app to check my offers while waiting to get to the section i needed and loaded my offers (yeah, I'm slow some weeks!) and discovered i had a threshold spend as well as a bunch of offers for things i was planning on picking up next week. YES they had milk and it's all dated July 30th! Hubby's cream was on sale, score, they had my whipping cream (double points for that one!) i darted thru the store trying to remember what we might need, grabbed some treats for hubby on the way past, rang up my purchases and actually danced in place!!
Total spend pre:tax $107.18 (shouldn't be too hard to spend the rest needed for the Bonus Bust!)
total miles snagged???? one hundred and seventy five!! 175!!!! 

I was in and out of the store in under 30 minutes, record for me even pre:covid! *


----------



## cari12

For us this Bonus Boom is doable with regular shopping. Fill up at Shell, groceries at Safeway (I’ll use the use 95 cash miles to get $10 off Offer next week) and those will be enough to get the BMO bonus.


----------



## bababear_50

So I would like to know if I am normal?

I get severe anxiety if my non perishable Pantry is not topped up.
Years ago when I started airmiling I started a Pantry and have always kept a good stock of Paper towels /Toilet paper and Laundry detergent,, rotating 6 month supply. I've always bought on sale and fairly large amounts to earn airmiles.
Please tell me I am not the only one that has to have a secret stock pile of something in their home.

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> So I would like to know if I am normal?
> 
> I get severe anxiety if my non perishable Pantry is not topped up.
> Years ago when I started airmiling I started a Pantry and have always kept a good stock of Paper towels /Toilet paper and Laundry detergent,, rotating 6 month supply. I've always bought on sale and fairly large amounts to earn airmiles.
> Please tell me I am not the only one that has to have a secret stock pile of something in their home.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Nope you are not alone.  I need to have a stock of Bath & Body works soap in my bathroom vanity.  Glad I had lots to tide me over during this time.  I see that my nearby store is opening today but I still have a fair amount so no need to go out and weather the mall.      I also have to have lots of Red Rose Tea in my pantry but it was getting low so I was glad when Sobeys had the 216 size on sale for a good price - I bought 3 of them.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Nope you are not alone.  I need to have a stock of Bath & Body works soap in my bathroom vanity.  Glad I had lots to tide me over during this time.  I see that my nearby store is opening today but I still have a fair amount so no need to go out and weather the mall.      I also have to have lots of Red Rose Tea in my pantry but it was getting low so I was glad when Sobeys had the 216 size on sale for a good price - I bought 3 of them.



Oh so good to know I am not alone......I braved Canadian Tire today to pick up a healthy supply of Paper Towels that were on sale. I am sure people thought I was pandemic shopping...nope just regular stock shopping for me. It was at 8 am and not many people in the store though.(Mask & gloves).
I'm a Tetley tea girl and yep I will pick up the 216 when I can also.
Thanks for making me feel better.
Be safe in that Mall Hon!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Please tell me I am not the only one that has to have a secret stock pile of something in their home.
> 
> Hugs Mel



We moved to the country between Milton and Guelph Ontario about 17 years ago. All it took was the first winter for me to realize that I NEEDED to have a fully stocked non perishable pantry! 
I had a huge icy hill that I had to drive down to get to town so I really had to plan my shopping from then on forward.
Plus, my father in law taught me that it is usually much cheaper in the long run to buy non perishables like paper products when they are on sale than it is to buy them as you need them, so I stockpile like a maniac.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> So I would like to know if I am normal?



Nope...I do the same thing.  I always have a stocked pantry.  Which was way I wasn't panicked at all when everyone was stocking up.  I have always had a healthy pantry.  We used to live outside the city, and if you were out of something, you had to wait until the next trip into the city to restock.  When I find things we regularly use on sale, I stock up.  It saves us money in the long run.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I think I came up with a plan for the bonus boom promo.  I just had to sit down and take a look at it- and think about what we really needed vs what is the in bank account lol
1)  I opted in for the BMO cc offer.  
2) I'll go to Safeway liquor and use 95 airmiles, and pick up a bottle of Bailey's for my morning weekend coffee 
3) Shell -  my car will need a fill here in the next week...and also our truck will need a fill and we are travelling again for Canada day and taking a few extra days to see the grandbaby.  These are the days I am thankful for our big truck fuel tank and that we travel long distances.  
4)  Safeway - I will pick up a few things.  NOT spending 200.00 for their coupon, but I seen a couple of things that I want to pick up.  So I'll use the BMO cc just to make sure we hit that threshold on the card.  

That will be the most AM I will have collected since February.  I was in such a good groove for collecting....then it came to a dead stop with the virus.  Oh well...I'll keep plugging away at them and cross my fingers that travelling will return to some course of normalcy for 2022 - planning a winter getaway for my 50th OR a trip to Florida for late 2021 for the ds graduation next year


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50 you are not alone! Our kids have always accused us of being in training for a zombie outbreak!!! We have soooo much toilet paper stashed under our bed, stacks of kleenex in the spare room, 3 bottles of laundry detergent and enough paper towel in the basement to dry up the lawn of whoever it was had a  pool explode last week  We both grew up in very remote areas, me on what used to be a Christmas tree farm where the closest neighbour was over 2 miles away, the closest grocery store was in (ironically) Guelph which was over 30 minutes away, and him on a farm that was isolated from EVERYTHING. We both experienced power outages that lasted days and my family would often be literally stranded during snow storms because the plows couldn't get up a hill on our road! That means we're used to being stocked up, "just in case"

I keep a running list on my phone of things we always need and *usually* we get close to running out when they're on sale with big airmiles. The last time there was a sale/bonus on granola bars that was excellent i think we bought 20 boxes - they ran out just before the one that happened 2 weeks ago, perfect timing!I always toss things in the cart when they're on sale and then try and put them somewhere that i will later remember  We look at it like others, in the long run we save money by shopping this way and i don't need to stress out over running out of essentials. The only thing that has me starting to get nervous is that my stash of hand sanitizer is almost gone. I love the Rexall gel stuff and have been carrying it around attached to by purse for YEARS because of my food allergies, i need to make sure my hands are clean before i put something in my mouth. I only have 1/2  a bottle  left *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *@bababear_50 you are not alone! Our kids have always accused us of being in training for a zombie outbreak!!! We have soooo much toilet paper stashed under our bed, stacks of kleenex in the spare room, 3 bottles of laundry detergent and enough paper towel in the basement to dry up the lawn of whoever it was had a  pool explode last week  We both grew up in very remote areas, me on what used to be a Christmas tree farm where the closest neighbour was over 2 miles away, the closest grocery store was in (ironically) Guelph which was over 30 minutes away, and him on a farm that was isolated from EVERYTHING. We both experienced power outages that lasted days and my family would often be literally stranded during snow storms because the plows couldn't get up a hill on our road! That means we're used to being stocked up, "just in case"
> 
> I keep a running list on my phone of things we always need and *usually* we get close to running out when they're on sale with big airmiles. The last time there was a sale/bonus on granola bars that was excellent i think we bought 20 boxes - they ran out just before the one that happened 2 weeks ago, perfect timing!I always toss things in the cart when they're on sale and then try and put them somewhere that i will later remember  We look at it like others, in the long run we save money by shopping this way and i don't need to stress out over running out of essentials. The only thing that has me starting to get nervous is that my stash of hand sanitizer is almost gone. I love the Rexall gel stuff and have been carrying it around attached to by purse for YEARS because of my food allergies, i need to make sure my hands are clean before i put something in my mouth. I only have 1/2  a bottle  left *



in my area, shoppers has a consistent supply of sanitizer again. it’s not brands i know, but it has the right alcohol percentages and seems good enough, you know? 

last time i was there, they didn’t even have a limit on how many bottles you could grab. i bet if you call your local store, they can tell you if they have stock!


----------



## Debbie

I have a small stockpile of basics bought toilet paper a couple of weeks ago to replenish, we were literally down to the last roll in in bathroom, and last week DS picked up Total for me.  I don't overbuy and merely restock as it becomes necessary.


----------



## hdrolfe

I normally stock up on sales. Covid has messed with that though, at least in the beginning when even finding TP was impossible. I was lucky to have stocked up I guess! Getting back to it now though. My grocery shopping has shifted from certain "school snacks" to ones he'll eat at home, and healthier things for me. Plus being able to stock up on things on sale. Everything is costing more though, which sucks. Even though I am saving on gas and parking for the moment, it's not quite making up the difference. Hopefully things return to a more normal cost as things open back up, and local produce is becoming available.


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys doing the Gatorade Bonus Boom offer. Did it on two accounts neither one had the bonus AM post on the receipt. Like Mel, I also did AM Chat and got the same "we made a note on your file... call us back if it doesn't work and we'll fix it manuallly..."


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I used to live quite rural, where the closest small town was an hour away.  And the power regularly went out at least once a week.
So yeah, I tend to become a pantry-filler LOL  everything from meat, to cleaning supplies, to personal hygiene


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> So I would like to know if I am normal?
> 
> I get severe anxiety if my non perishable Pantry is not topped up.
> Years ago when I started airmiling I started a Pantry and have always kept a good stock of Paper towels /Toilet paper and Laundry detergent,, rotating 6 month supply. I've always bought on sale and fairly large amounts to earn airmiles.
> Please tell me I am not the only one that has to have a secret stock pile of something in their home.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I follow prices pretty closely and I stock up when things are on sale.  I’ve always done so, and when the pandemic started I had enough toilet paper that we just used the last of it. We have to use a certain type because of our septic system. When it went on sale for half price just before Christmas at Rexall I bought a bunch and it qualified for a  Shop the Block offer. It saves me alot of money to follow sales cycles and I like it.
Since the pandemic started my focus has switched to more of a pantry that’s well stocked in other areas. The reality is severe storms, job loss, illness can happen.  As someone who pays careful attention to prices in my shopping, I’m already seeing increases in a lot of what we buy and I expect that to increase sharply in the coming year. I‘d like to be well stocked in canned and dried goods that we use for a little reassurance. I’m stocking up on a longer supply when things are on sale . I’m not building an underground bunker by any means, but it feels better to control costs and know if we get sick or lose income we have what we need for a little while.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yep....I've got a stock pile too.  It's literally EVERY household product....toothpaste, shampoo, razors, TP, paper towel, etc.  Then I have food too.  When I shop weekly I only buy what's on sale...and almost never buy 1 of something.  Last week chicken was on sale for $1/lb….I bought 18 lbs. I have shopped this way for years.   With both of us not working for a month when all this started (me still not) I had to put the brakes on replacing my stock pile.....it nearly killed me to watch all the good sales pass me by.  Now I've almost gone back to my normal shopping style. Before I would have bought 5-6, or more, of something now it's 1-2.   

@Donald - my hero you mentioned having 3 bottles of laundry soap.....LOL...I'm down to 3 bottles.  Not uncommon to find 7-8 bottles in my laundry room.   Last year I remember a sale at No Frills on soap that I had coupons for and  it worked out to $2.99 for the really big bottle......I may or may not have had 10 coupons.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a purchase through the AM shops at Nike and the 20 miles posted already!   That is a rarity, for sure!


----------



## bababear_50

Well it seems like I am *normal* lol
Hugs & thanks for sharing with me everyone.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I had to go to the chiropractor yesterday and needed to pick up some milk on the way home.  So stopping in at Metro just for milk turned into...milk, chicken, tomatoes and hair product(Bonus Boom item).  Which then turned into 76 AM.  Then I put gas in DH's car for another 36AM.  Plus, both purchases went on my MC towards Bonus Boom.....approx. $100.  Mind blowing that that was a great AM day at the moment.

Did anyone else go out yesterday and feel like everyone was nuts?  I spoke with a friend last night who had the same experience I had.....the roads were very busy and people were driving crazy, a lot of people in the store, naked store shelves.


----------



## ottawamom

I had to line up outside my local grocery store for the first time yesterday. I agree the store shelves weren't as well stocked as they have been. Maybe it's the heatwave?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I had to line up outside my local grocery store for the first time yesterday. I agree the store shelves weren't as well stocked as they have been. Maybe it's the heatwave?


Seriously....you have not lined up???  WOW!  It's only been the last 2-3 weeks that their are either no lines or very short ones (as in only 5 or 6 people) here....that's grocery stores.  Other stores still have long lines. The closest Dollarama to me still always has a line of at least 10 people.  LOL....people go 20 minutes before opening to the LCBO.  The last time I went I wasn't sure what time they opened and arrived there 35 minutes before opening....there were already 5 people in the parking lot.


----------



## ottawamom

Correction, I did line up when all this first hit (Costco, Independent). I just seem to somehow manage to time my shopping trips with no lineups. There are often huge lines when I am on my way out the store of some stores.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Did anyone else go out yesterday and feel like everyone was nuts? I spoke with a friend last night who had the same experience I had.....the roads were very busy and people were driving crazy, a lot of people in the store, naked store shelves.


Yes I saw way more people out yesterday.  We drove by the Superstore and there must have been 20 people in line outside the store.  I have never seen that many people in line there before.    We only went to a local Bakery  who are doing curbside pickup and the line there was steady.  You book a pickup time and they bring out your purchases.  Donuts and chocolate eclairs for the win.  


ottawamom said:


> I had to line up outside my local grocery store for the first time yesterday. I agree the store shelves weren't as well stocked as they have been. Maybe it's the heatwave?





dancin Disney style said:


> Seriously....you have not lined up??? WOW! It's only been the last 2-3 weeks that their are either no lines or very short ones (as in only 5 or 6 people) here....that's grocery stores. Other stores still have long lines. The closest Dollarama to me still always has a line of at least 10 people. LOL....people go 20 minutes before opening to the LCBO. The last time I went I wasn't sure what time they opened and arrived there 35 minutes before opening....there were already 5 people in the parking lot.


I have to say that I have never lined up at my Sobey's in Ajax.  Maybe once I was 2nd in line but I must be going at the right time.   I think it is because Ajax is basically a small town but we have so many grocery stores in a small area and Sobey's is one of the higher priced stores so maybe nobody wants to go there. It normally isn't busy whereas the Superstore is busier.  I think in my little radius we have at least 10 grocery stores.
I went to the Dollarama the other day for the first time and there was no line and hardly anybody in the store so I stocked up on the items I always buy there and bought I few summer outside items for myself and away I went.  I need to go back this week to get sidewalk chalk so I can decorate the sidewalk in front of my house for Canada Day.  I will pick a middle of the week day and see how busy it is.
I saw a post on facebook this morning and the Costco in Ajax has big lines again at 9:30 opening time.  Guess it is the hot weather bringing people out to shop.


----------



## kimbert

Well, I just stepped foot inside a grocery store for the first time in 3 months. (Seriously, have not gone in since at least March 15th). DH works at Sobeys so he bought everything since then. No sense me going in public when he was there working every day anyway.

Oh, and we are also in the middle of a heat wave here in NS, so I got up stinkin' early to run from 6:30-7am so I could get to the store by 8:30am. No outside lineup at that hour, and a reasonably quiet shopping experience.

Unfortunately that meant we didn't stock up or get certain staples that I would usually do when getting a big weekly order. I meant to only spend $200, planning to use my M/C and get 2 Bonus Booms in one go. I forgot the gatorade, but he will get that on the way home tonight. Well... $490 later I think we should be okay for a bit!

Checking my receipt, only $250 was our groceries, as I also bought for his 90-year-old Nan and I bought $110 in GC's to get AM, and my $50 protein powder was $5 off so I snagged one.

Blue bonus dishwasher tabs, Bonus Boom, Base Miles, Netflix and Cabela's GC, some MyOffers, using my M/C (base of spend 20 get 1 AM) and hopefully completing the Bonus Boom means I think I'll get 617 AM when all is said and done.

Haven't had a haul like that in a very long time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Seems Sobeys really really REALLY misses us! Got this email for both cards late yesterday

Spend any amount. scan the card get 95 miles! Still not leaving my city though!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Seems Sobeys really really REALLY misses us! Got this email for both cards late yesterday
> View attachment 502454
> Spend any amount. scan the card get 95 miles! Still not leaving my city though!!!*



Send me your card picture.
You know I need an excuse to buy more flowers,,lol.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kimbert The heat is insane, right?  We are having mid-July temps right now.


----------



## cari12

Netflix buy $60 get 60AM, can you buy 2x $30 cards or do you buy the variable amount one and specify $60?


----------



## bababear_50

Re: Netflix
I couldn't find any exact amount ones,,the one I got was $15.00 - $200.00,,I had to tell her to apply $60.00 to it.
I am unsure if two $30.00 ones would work.
Maybe someone else has had more experience.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Re: Netflix
> I couldn't find any exact amount ones,,the one I got was $15.00 - $200.00,,I had to tell her to apply $60.00 to it.
> I am unsure if two $30.00 ones would work.
> Maybe someone else has had more experience.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thank you, I did the variable one and told them to apply $60. AirMiles showed on receipt. Now DH will have to figure out how to apply it to our account. First time I’ve done the Netflix gift card deal.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sounds like a few of us are having some awesome Am collecting ( finally ) this weekend.  

I was able to complete 2 shops today for the bonus boom!  We decided to go fishing today, so last night I ran to Safeway ( as it's the closest to our house ) to pick up a few snacks and water for on the boat today.  Today on our way out of the city, we needed to top up the truck and boat with fuel.   So my shell offer is complete, my BMO offer is over half way complete as of today.   The remainder of the balance of the BMO off should be easy to complete.  Then I just need to go to Safeway liquor to to use 95 airmiles for a bottle of the cheap bailey's I like, and fill my car with gas...and this offer is complete.  

Finally feeling like I'm making some headway with AM collecting again


----------



## bababear_50

Jacqueline 
Sobeys says welcome back!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> Looks like all the MNSSHP have been cancelled, I think someone had used AM to get a ticket and wasn't able to get a refund? Should be able to now. I can't remember who it was to tag them though



We used air miles to get our MNSSHP tickets, and the tickets were removed from the My Disney Experience app on the weekend, no idea when we'll see the air miles returned to our account though. I'm going to call into air miles in a bit and find out about our 7 day passes as well. They expire 1/14/21, so I need to try to get a refund or extension on them.


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom Shell offer. What posted to your account. I opted in before a few hours before filling up and only 1AM posted to my account today? Terms say it could take up to 4 weeks.

Anyone else have their AM post for this offer yet?


----------



## bababear_50

Shell Bonus Boom
I opted in a few day before the start.
My one airmiles posted today....guess we are waiting the 4 weeks.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Shell Bonus Boom
> I opted in a few day before the start.
> My one airmiles posted today....guess we are waiting the 4 weeks.
> Hugs
> Mel


 
Same for me. I seem to recall opting in for a Shell offer in the past and it took a few weeks  for it to post.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Same, but my bonus 20 miles for using cash miles showed up


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I will go for a WISH list here....
I need some Kleenex and toothpaste!!
I am not interested in paying the ridiculous prices that are out there.
So airmiles how about a Blue Bonus on Kleenex or toothpaste please?
What's on your wish list?
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

For the first time in years I don't think I have anything that I need in this house. We are stocked for a zombie apocalypse. (oh wait we're sort of having one).

I have one more Shell fillup then use 95Cash AM at Sobeys and Foodland and I will have completed Bonus Boom on 3 cards.


----------



## juniorbugman

I bought a Pepsi product last Thursday and nothing showed up on my bill so I am hoping that I don't have to fight to get my bonus boom points - yea my whole 95 points.
I would like bonus miles on Coke products as my family are a coke family and we need them all the time so it would be nice to get bonus points on them.  I only bought a pepsi product - Dr Pepper to be exact to get bonus boom miles.


----------



## ottawamom

I bought Gatorade on two accounts last week and neither of those bonuses showed up on the receipt. I've just saved my receipts in case.


----------



## Debbie

UGH! I was at Foodland today and cashed in 95AM. Turns out THAT Bonus Boom doesn't start until Thursday. I've got my fingers crossed that Metro has the same sort of deal, but, whatever, I will go to Foodland later this week and spend $10 LOL


----------



## Starwind

Donald - my hero said:


> *You all know what our strategy for earning airmiles boils down to : *
> 
> *No extra outlay of money*
> *No buying anything we don't use (i LOVE those of you who buy to donate to foodbanks but we can't afford to do that)*
> *No trying new products simply to get miles*
> *These "big" bonus offers HAVE to earn me more that I spend on the individual coupons to go out of my way to use them (and for a measly 95 miles, yeah not happening!)*
> *We aim for a 1:1 ratio when looking at buying something or using a coupon, (most of these don't come anywhere near that!! the metro ones are PATHETIC!)*
> *And something added to this time -- we will NOT drive out of our own area to chase down some miles. ...*



For us, we also add no going into physical stores, which means this bonus is out for us as it can't be done by us without a store visit, especially for such a low return. I wish they had more online-doable options.

SW


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1364358
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1364362
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1364362
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1364364
Be safe and happy shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I shopped at Sobeys yesterday.  Groceries were $120 and I earned 97 miles.  I also bought the Netflix card and the miles were not on the receipt.  I called the My Offers number for the first time to correct it.  The guy took my AM  number then asked what I was missing and I guess looked it up, then said ok.  Is it always that simple...no receipt info, nothing????


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I shopped at Sobeys yesterday.  Groceries were $120 and I earned 97 miles.  I also bought the Netflix card and the miles were not on the receipt.  I called the My Offers number for the first time to correct it.  The guy took my AM  number then asked what I was missing and I guess looked it up, then said ok.  Is it always that simple...no receipt info, nothing????



Hi Hon
Yep your airmiles number is connected to your My Offers ,,so they just check that you 
shopped and will add the miles on,,very easy process.
You will see it post in your account as *Good Will Offer* and the amount of airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

There are some really good offers in next weeks Sobey's flyer, such as:

blue bonus - 9 bags of lays chips, 95 AM
40AM when you spend $20 on participating products (ritz, oreos, etc)
45AM when spend $15 on Quaker products
100AM when spend $25 on General Mills products (cheerios, yogurt, pizza pockets, etc)


----------



## bababear_50

Well I got my toothpaste
Sobeys
no airmiles but the price is right
Colgate Toothpaste or Extra Clean Toothbrush
$1.00
I am waiting to check My Offers which updates tomorrow morning.
Edited:
I checked the pantry and we need no more crackers.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone contemplating this offer at Sobeys



Make note the start date is June 26 (Friday) not Thursday.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> For anyone contemplating this offer at Sobeys
> 
> View attachment 503768
> 
> Make note the start date is June 26 (Friday) not Thursday.


*GOOD CATCH! That's why i love this little community, always looking out for everyone *


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> For anyone contemplating this offer at Sobeys





ottawamom said:


> Make note the start date is June 26 (Friday) not Thursday.


Thanks for that.  I was going to do my shopping tomorrow and I need to buy some pancake syrup.  Maybe I will go on Friday instead of tomorrow but I did find a couple of weeks ago that Friday was more busier than my regular Thursday shop.
I do see alot of items that I needed - ie cokes are on sale and so is cream.  Too bad the spend $200 get 125 miles for bonus boom ends today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to start paying attention to emails/apps/signs in doors at grocery/drug stores! I noticed hiding at No Frills has starting charging for plastics bags again effective June 15th! No info within the big update in the app by Galen -- be careful now or you'll get charged when you aren't expecting it 
On the flyer and this week's email there's this lil tid-bit hiding under the big deal earn points for buying their reusuable bags
*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I did the Netflix offer this morning before it expires....also didn't show on my receipt, but I was surprised how easy the My Offers call was as well!  So simple, I won't hesitate to call again for missing offers, I've always just sort of written it off.


----------



## bababear_50

New Post on the Airmiles Website
Airmiles We Love Canada Contest





*True north strong and rewarding*
Check out our selection of proudly
Canadian Merchandise Rewards.
You could win a Napoleon barbecue! Just use your Dream Miles to order any item from one of the Canadian brands featured below between June 23 and July 13, 2020.
Merchandise Rewards > Proudly Canadian

It looks like maybe we should post this over on the Canadian Buy thread?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bgula

bababear_50 said:


> New Post on the Airmiles Website
> Airmiles We Love Canada Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *True north strong and rewarding*
> Check out our selection of proudly
> Canadian Merchandise Rewards.
> You could win a Napoleon barbecue! Just use your Dream Miles to order any item from one of the Canadian brands featured below between June 23 and July 13, 2020.
> Merchandise Rewards > Proudly Canadian
> 
> It looks like maybe we should post this over on the Canadian Buy thread?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Looked on airmiles.ca and couldn't find this anywhere.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Looked on airmiles.ca and couldn't find this anywhere.


*It's on the merchandise page of the dream reward section. I found it very interesting and was actually the push i needed to start the Proudly Canadian thread earlier today!!

Check it out HERE*


----------



## bababear_50

I ordered the Yoga Halfmoon Beach blanket for my daughter in law from airmiles.
Pre planning a few future Birthdays.

Hopefully she likes it.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> For anyone contemplating this offer at Sobeys
> 
> View attachment 503768
> 
> Make note the start date is June 26 (Friday) not Thursday.


Also very often I can buy oatmeal and or pancake mix for $2 per box, so not that great of a deal.
As I am always trying to show my wife, just because it says sale, doesnt make it a good buy.


----------



## Debbie

Did anyone else get this deal? This is an easy one for me to do. I can do $140 at Foodland no problem.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yup!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yup!
> 
> View attachment 504178


Nice! Proportionally, they're close, but I like yours better! Because it is your MC, you should be able to buy giftcards.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yep and I can combine that one with the Bonus Boom BMO offer ($200/125 miles), which I was going to get a gift card anyways!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Did anyone else get this deal? This is an easy one for me to do. I can do $140 at Foodland no problem.
> View attachment 504136
> View attachment 504136


I got it too but mine is $50/30 at Sobeys


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a spend $40 through airmilesshops and get 40 AM. Which I am doubtful I will do since I never trust their portal.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the airmileshops one the other month. I took screen shots of each page (in case I needed them). The AM came through about a month later. But it did work.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys early morning shop.

3 boxes of Granola bars
6 boxes of Pizza Pops
100 airmiles

spend $25.00 on cat products get
65 airmiles
I bought Arm & Hammer Kitty litter

Oakrun waffles buy 1 Pkg. get
10 airmiles

Activia Yogurt buy 2, 8 packs @ 3.99 each pkg get
10 airmiles

Good shop,a bit busier today.
100 airmiles had to be added on manually for the spend $25 get 100 bonus offer.
I wore my trusty mask & gloves.
There was definitely more meat selection than last week.
Last day of work,,,,summer break!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone want to give a guess as to why my Mastercard posted like this? For those of you who use your MC at sponsor stores, is this how the miles post from shopping there?Normally I use the AMEX card -- but I know i used my Mastercard at Metro so i could get the last bonus boom, is that why it's posted as 2 separate lines? 
*


----------



## bgula

For the Bonus Boom offer for BMO, there are 2 offers to opt-in to, one for 75AM, the other for 125 AM.  Should I assume that you can't opt in for both?  I opted in for the 125 AM and have completed the necessary spend of $200.  I don't see anything in the terms which says that you can't do both offers.  Does anyone know?  I don't want to try and opt in to the 75AM offer and screw up getting the 125AM.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone want to give a guess as to why my Mastercard posted like this? For those of you who use your MC at sponsor stores, is this how the miles post from shopping there?Normally I use the AMEX card -- but I know i used my Mastercard at Metro so i could get the last bonus boom, is that why it's posted as 2 separate lines?
> View attachment 504765*



With BMO MasterCard you get 2x bonus miles for shopping at sponsors which they post separately when the statement posts.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> For the Bonus Boom offer for BMO, there are 2 offers to opt-in to, one for 75AM, the other for 125 AM.  Should I assume that you can't opt in for both?  I opted in for the 125 AM and have completed the necessary spend of $200.  I don't see anything in the terms which says that you can't do both offers.  Does anyone know?  I don't want to try and opt in to the 75AM offer and screw up getting the 125AM.


*It's 2 separate offers that can't be combined - based on the 2 different types of Mastercard
Basic card is the spend $150 get 75 miles
The Elite mastercard is spend $200 get 125 miles

Make sense now? *


----------



## dancin Disney style

cari12 said:


> With BMO MasterCard you get 2x bonus miles for shopping at sponsors which they post separately when the statement posts.


I've never had that happen.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Finished my Bonus Boom, getting gas today at Shell, which means I will only need to do one more for DH's card.  I will just do another Sobeys offer (Gatorade) and wrap this up!


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> With BMO MasterCard you get 2x bonus miles for shopping at sponsors which they post separately when the statement posts.


Edited--Never mind, I think I know what your talking about however I believe that those AM's all show in the same transactions as the regular one's , do they not?


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Edited--Never mind, I think I know what your talking about however I believe that those AM's all show in the same transactions as the regular one's , do they not?



Mine always show as a separate line when they post. Every month.


----------



## isabellea

Jacqueline, that is how mine post. Two separate lines.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's 2 separate offers that can't be combined - based on the 2 different types of Mastercard
> Basic card is the spend $150 get 75 miles
> The Elite mastercard is spend $200 get 125 miles
> 
> Make sense now? *



Yep.  I guess I didn't realize that they were 2 different CC's.  Luckily mine's the Elite, so I did opt in to the correct one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Donald - my hero  I thought you might want to order a pair....

https://www.callitspring.com/ca/en/...&ranSiteID=aL7sUj7mLa0-u_bKYPXe1GbDusjzDNOLqA
I have no idea why it says 'vegan'....that's not what I'm going for here


----------



## ottawamom

Vegan, in footwear, means not real leather.


----------



## cari12

AM fail. Did my Safeway shopping yesterday and managed to get 118 AM but of course forgot to cash in 95 AM for $10 off for the Bonus Boom. Will have to try and get back in the next couple of days and spend $10.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> AM fail. Did my Safeway shopping yesterday and managed to get 118 AM but of course forgot to cash in 95 AM for $10 off for the Bonus Boom. Will have to try and get back in the next couple of days and spend $10.


It's ok Hon
I find myself a tad bit unfocused/distracted shopping these days.
I went to Sobeys to get Hot Oatmeal and came home with none.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Gentle reminder
June 18 – July 1,
2020 
Bonus Boom ends Wednesday July 1st
Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Gentle reminder
> June 18 – July 1,
> 2020
> Bonus Boom ends Wednesday July 1st
> Hugs Mel



thanks Mel
Silly question do I have the day of July 1 to shop and get these done or prior to ? 
quarantine is finally getting to us all. I’m procrastinating everything and little man has had nightmares and has been up
Past two nights and I’m exhausted to the point of tears . And I work tomorrow and have an assignment due by midnight tomorrow . Sigh


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Sobeys for a few things, disaster! The ice cream kiddo has been talking about since his last visit to my parent's was out of stock (and on sale but oh well). I found some other stuff but of course, not on sale. I had planned to only spend about $30 and ended up at $46 before taxes. My offer is spend $50... ugh!! I could have had airmiles! Oh well. 

Has anyone redeemed for the cineplex at home, where you can "rent" the movies? Kiddo wants to see the last Spider-man, he's finally moved on to Marvel from Star Wars and of course it's not on Netflix or Crave or Amazon, but we can rent it, I'd prefer not to pay for it  I think Trolls world tour is on there too and he wanted to see that as well. I've never done the rental though, you can only watch it once? I'm not sure how long until either shows up on one of the platforms we subscribe to (oh, Disney + doesn't have the spiderman either). Just wondering how it works, how long to get the certificate?


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> thanks Mel
> Silly question do I have the day of July 1 to shop and get these done or prior to ?
> quarantine is finally getting to us all. I’m procrastinating everything and little man has had nightmares and has been up
> Past two nights and I’m exhausted to the point of tears . And I work tomorrow and have an assignment due by midnight tomorrow . Sigh



Hi Hon
I am thinking you have the 1st included to shop.
If anyone else thinks I might be wrong please jump in here.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hi
I got one of the certificates the first day it came out.
It was a bit slow...took 2 days,,probably better now.
Each movie counts as a one and done.
I gave to my youngest son & daughter inlaw.
It's called Pop & Popcorn date night once a week.
495 reward miles = not bad for 5 new releases.

https://store.cineplex.com/?utm_med...VBYbICh1AdgKeEAAYASAAEgKFcfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds





*Cineplex Store - 5 - Rental Bundle*

Browse from over 9,000 HD movies including the latest releases! Watch online or look for the Cineplex Store app on your Samsung or LG Smart TV, Roku, Android, iOS or Chromecast and enjoy movies from anywhere!

Use your Miles for a 5-Rental Bundle and then redeem 5 HD rentals on the Cineplex Store!

Limited time. While supplies last.

*Your 5 rental PINs will be delivered electronically to the email address used during checkout within 1 business day from the time of your order.



T&C*

Overview
Terms & Conditions
*Your 5 rental PINs will be delivered electronically to the email address used during checkout within 1 business day from the time of your order.

This package includes 5 rental PINs that can either be used at the same time or on separate visits to the Cineplex Store.*

The PIN Code (the "PIN") is valid for one (1) free digital movie rental (Video-On-Demand) in SD, HD or 4K format and can only be redeemed once. The PIN Code expires on December 31, 2020 11:59pm ET. PIN may not be used in conjunction with any other offer, promotion, discount or coupon and is not valid on download-to-own or Home Premiere rental products. No substitutions, rain checks, or time extensions will be granted. No SCENE points will be earned upon redemption of the PIN. PIN cannot be converted to cash or gift card. If the PIN recipient is under 13, the transaction must be processed in the name of a parent/guardian. Cineplex is not responsible if the PIN is lost, stolen or used without permission, and the value will not be replaced.

The PIN is only redeemable in Canada. For additional information on Cineplex Store's terms of use, visit store.cineplex.com/terms-of-use.

I also just ordered this for my Niece who turns 15 yrs.old in a couple of weeks..we are going to do a parade drive by her house. I'll let you know when I get the email with the codes.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> thanks Mel
> Silly question do I have the day of July 1 to shop and get these done or prior to ?
> quarantine is finally getting to us all. I’m procrastinating everything and little man has had nightmares and has been up
> Past two nights and I’m exhausted to the point of tears . And I work tomorrow and have an assignment due by midnight tomorrow . Sigh


*most of their promotions go from 00:00:01 on the start day till 23:59:59 on the last day but this one isn't that specific.  I'd fight it if they don't honour any of the offers HOWEVER,  in my city at least there will be nothing open other than gas stations,  corner stores and maybe,  just maybe,  one of each of the drug stores.  Make sure you check if you're planning on going anywhere that they're open, it's a stat.*


----------



## isabellea

Everything is closed except gas stations on July 1st in Qc so I finished Bonus Boom today for both our cards. 

Mine:
Airmilesshops (Amazon and Children Place)
Réno-Dépôt
Mastercard

DH:
Shell
Airmilesshops (Amazon, Well.ca, Simons)
IGA


----------



## TammyLynn33

I just saw foodland is open in their fb page . I procrastinated again so I have work and then an essay due tomorrow by midnight so no shopping tonight or tomorrow lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

TammyLynn33 said:


> I just saw foodland is open in their fb page . I procrastinated again so I have work and then an essay due tomorrow by midnight so no shopping tonight or tomorrow lol


Are you in school too, while working and homeschooling your kids?  Oye.... I need a few of these just thinking about all that.


----------



## Debbie

I popped into Foodland today on the way home from the >1½ hour drive from Toronto. Remember last week when I used the AM before the date? I wanted to fix this. Picked up bananas, eggs, a gift card and some strawberries. She asked me for my AM card, but forgot to ask if I wanted to _use_ AM. Yep....I forgot!  I was exhausted, apparently. 
I may or may not get this done tomorrow, but seriously, who cares?  
I used my BMO for 

airmilesshops (2 shops 50AM) from Staples and Amazon, 
 Shell (15AM), 
with the money I did spend at Foodland (two shops) and at Shell, that makes the BMO offer work, so I should get those 125AM, plus the shop from Foodland today covers the cumulative deal from BMO for another 85AM  
All for 95AM. This has hurt my head!  I'm out of AM shape!


----------



## ottawamom

@Debbie I've done that too, especially if I start a conversation with the cashier. I now put everything on my grocery list ie what offers I want to use and who's card etc. I don't trust my brain to work at all when I'm at the store. I just check things off my list one by one.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Gentle reminder
> June 18 – July 1,
> 2020
> Bonus Boom ends Wednesday July 1st
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel! It means I have to get it done today. I can fill gas at Shell tomorrow but need to shop at Foodland and Sobeys today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I needed to spend another ~~$50 on my MasterCard to complete my one & only Bonus Bust offer and didn't want to head to a grocery store today with all the "OMG tomorrow's a holiday, everything's closed, i better shop !" crazed shoppers. Headed to Metro after dinner last night and the stock was TERRIBLE! Worse that mid-March, dairy section was almost empty, I was only able to get 2 of the 6 bags of milk I'll need for the next 2 weeks, no fresh chicken or steaks that I would feel safe feeding to a stray doggie, lots of bananas but they were so green and hard i doubt they'd be edible, no dishwasher soap (seriously?!?!) - only use 1 type - taters were either from USA or soggy, i was beyond frustrated! Still ended up paying over $80 and getting a piddly 12 miles.
HOWEVER they did have lots of the Ontario Strawberries that are on sale for $3.97, they were a tad over-ripe but for what i needed them for they were PERFECT! Made one batch and have berries, cleaned and squooshed, vacuum sealed & frozen ready to make a second batch once the jars are empty again!*


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys and Foodland. I was able to double dip on my get 95 AM on spending anything loaded offer. However, the Bonus Boom on using the 95 Cash Miles is not posted on the receipt. Is this right or will I have to chase the AM later? I think I am going to fill gas at Shell now so I don’t have to do that tomorrow. 

Happy AM hunting!


----------



## juniorbugman

I went to Sobeys today to do the bonus boom for my Mom's card.  The air miles for the Liptons Tea posted but I wasn't able to cash in the 95 miles because her card was locked.  Aaargh now I have to go back tonight and spend $10 to get those points.  I know the bonus boom is only 95 miles in total but now we have done 2 of the offers so it would be a waste to not do a third offer.


----------



## ottawamom

@AngelDisney , I haven't had any of the bonus offers post on my receipts. Cash AM at Sobeys is easy to prove. Shell always comes through but they take their time. Gatorade at Sobeys didn't show on receipt. I've made notes on my spreadsheet.

If I have to chase these offers I won't be a happy camper about doing their little Bonus Boom. Then again maybe that's what they are hoping for and won't have to post the bonus for anyone who doesn't call and follow up.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Finished DH's card today!  So strange to have a bunch of receipts saved up again to track. It was "kind of" nice for a while not having to track dates and chasing miles!


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> I went to Sobeys today to do the bonus boom for my Mom's card. The air miles for the Liptons Tea posted but I wasn't able to cash in the 95 miles because her card was locked. Aaargh now I have to go back tonight and spend $10 to get those points. I know the bonus boom is only 95 miles in total but now we have done 2 of the offers so it would be a waste to not do a third offer.



I went back to Sobey's tonight and got the iced tea for my account - 15 miles posted on receipt and cashed in the 95 miles on my Mom's account so both accounts done.   Shell, Sobeys, Sobeys for both cards.   I am going to do a AirMiles Shoppes order for Chapters because 1- there is 5x air miles and 2 - chapters is giving bonus points on books.  Also starting July 1st I should be getting my birthday bonus offer.   I may do an Amazon order as well to earn the 50 bonus miles for Bonus Boom for shopping online.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

i got some gas today so we'll see what that does.  i was too busy sanitizing everything afterwards to pay attention to the receipt haha
it is so weird to have people staring at you all the time when you're wearing a mask.  it's terrible if you already have anxiety LOL  Practice for Disney, I say!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We've flipped to yet another month and that meant time to change my Facebook profile picture from my Pride one back to what it normally is, with a tiny twist 
here's what it was until just after midnight


And here's what it looks like now -- prolly leave it like this for a very long time since i'm not sure when it will be safe to head out with a nakid face! Good grief, i REALLY need a haircut -- I'll be putting up a picture tomorrow of me patriotically masked and holy hair batman!!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1365215
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1365263July 2-July 8th buy $10.00 in Quickpick tickets get 10 bonus airmiles.

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1365209
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1365216
Happy Safe Shopping!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like it is a mini Blue Friday this week at Sobeys. Interesting twist is that it lasts all week.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Looks like it is a mini Blue Friday this week at Sobeys. Interesting twist is that it lasts all week.


There is nothing there that I need/want...bummer.   My guess that it's all week so that they don't have a rush of people all on one day.


----------



## bababear_50

I did my shopping list for Sobeys
going to pre buy a $100.00 Sobeys gift card at Shell for an extra 20 airmiles.

My list 30 bags of chips
total cost
$79.80
Total airmiles = 450/ plus 20 from the gift card=470.
I will keep 10 for sons and family and donate 20 bags to the Food Pantry.


Those magnum ice cream bars look tempting.............................
$4.99 x 2=20 airmiles. (3 bars in each pk.).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

finally a mini blue friday, and safeway employees here just voted for a strike! 

not a chance am i crossing a picket line...oh air miles, you’re so close and yet so far...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

marchingstar said:


> finally a mini blue friday, and safeway employees here just voted for a strike!
> 
> not a chance am i crossing a picket line...oh air miles, you’re so close and yet so far...


i understand totally!  i did not enjoy dealing with the Safeway employees the last few times I have been in.  everyone has been in a crap mood.  I highly doubt they would be cheery about me shopping, if they were on strike outside the building.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going to buy two ONE coffee pods for 50 miles (9.99 each) and 4 crunchy cheetos for 40 miles (2/$7). That’s about it for the mini blue Friday.

Lawtons has $100 gift card, get 50 miles, so I will do that as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Mini Rant
Here is a new one for the books.
Did you know if you lock your cash account that the Airmiles for your purchase won't show up on the receipt? (Never heard of something so stupid)........
I returned all 30 bags of chips and waited for the Manager to arrive.
I told her I have heard some of the biggest excuses for Airmiles not posting and was fed up.
She said are you calling us liars?,,,,I said no but Airmiles is.
I said listen if the flyer doesn't go live till 8 am or if the manager has to manually start the airmiles at their store or whatever that is fine but STOP telling people that they will get their airmiles in 2 weeks when that is false information.
Well low and behold we re rang them in at 8:01 am. and all the miles turned up on the receipt.
What a morning.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I hate when people don't know an answer so they make things up. Just admit either you don't know or whatever the actual truth is! Glad you got your AM @bababear_50


----------



## bababear_50

*hdrolfe*
Just a FYI
Movie codes arrived in my Inbox about an hour ago.
Hugs
Mel

PS My Yoga Blanket is lost somewhere in transit.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> *hdrolfe*
> Just a FYI
> Movie codes arrived in my Inbox about an hour ago.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> PS My Yoga Blanket is lost somewhere in transit.



Thanks! I think I will get them, kiddo really wants to see the last Spider Man movie (though he was not interested when it was in theatres) and I'm sure we can find a few more to watch. I assume the codes won't expire, or if they do it won't be for awhile!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks! I think I will get them, kiddo really wants to see the last Spider Man movie (though he was not interested when it was in theatres) and I'm sure we can find a few more to watch. I assume the codes won't expire, or if they do it won't be for awhile!


Hi Hon yes there is an expiry date:
"Here are your Cineplex Store Codes ready for you to use at CineplexStore.com by December 31, 2020."
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I told her I have heard some of the biggest excuses for Airmiles not posting and was fed up.
> She said are you calling us liars?,,,,I said no but Airmiles is.
> I said listen if the flyer doesn't go live till 8 am or if the manager has to manually start the airmiles at their store or whatever that is fine but STOP telling people that they will get their airmiles in 2 weeks when that is false information.
> Well low and behold we re rang them in at 8:01 am. and all the miles turned up on the receipt.
> What a morning.
> Hugs
> Mel



You are an Airmiles warrior Mel! 
Good for you for knowing the information and making sure they did it correctly.


----------



## ottawamom

OK bunch of things I want to say. @bababear_50 that is a load of crap about the AM. My cash account is locked 98% of the time and AM purchased always appear on my receipt (unless there's an issue). My balances show as "0"  with the Cash account locked but my AM earned always show up.

The bit about the offers not going live until 8am is a load of ***** too. I've shopped at Foodland at 6:15am and received Blue Friday offers. I've then gone to Sobeys for their 7am opening and received AM on offers as well. Sometimes the person responsible is a little slow to download the offers from head office but it is their job to update those offers before the store opens for business. Now if usual store hours are 8am and they are opening at 7am as a special thing for Covid well that's another matter.

@marchingstar don't feel bad about not going. Half the AM offers on my list weren't out on the shelf yet. I'll have to go back again early next week. I picked up just 4 of my 8 items. I should have just waited until tomorrow to shop. 

After rereading my post I think I need to go to my new happy place (quilting) and not focus on shopping for AM for a bit (adult time out).


----------



## ottawamom

One last little rant.

 I will be amazed if the Bonus Boom (just finished) shows up properly in accounts. Sobeys (AM cash offer and gatorade) didn't show up on receipt and didn't post this week to my account. Shell posted only 1 of the 15AM owed for filling up (yes I did opt in properly).

Don't get me started on the arguement I may have with Airmiles in a year or so when I'm not ready to use my vouchers to rebook my flights with Air Canada. 

Airmiles may just be shooting themselves in the foot. Not as much fun as it used to be.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon yes there is an expiry date:
> "Here are your Cineplex Store Codes ready for you to use at CineplexStore.com by December 31, 2020."
> Hugs
> Mel


I wonder how strict they will be on that expiry date.  Little known fact, if you have old movie passes that have expired you can still use them at the Cineplex theatre.  I buy dozens of passes at Christmas as handouts to the children on Christmas Eve and often have lots left over.  I found a bunch of expired ones and was going to toss them out until my granddaughter, who works at Cineplex, explained that they will be good forever.  You just need a manager to override the purchase.   I have been using up the oldest ones first since I found this out and some of them expired in 2001.  This is what makes me wonder about the strictness of the expiry date.  I wouldn't toss any left over out until I checked with them.  
Just an FYI for what it's worth.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> OK bunch of things I want to say. @bababear_50 that is a load of crap about the AM. My cash account is locked 98% of the time and AM purchased always appear on my receipt (unless there's an issue). My balances show as "0"  with the Cash account locked but my AM earned always show up.
> 
> The bit about the offers not going live until 8am is a load of ***** too. I've shopped at Foodland at 6:15am and received Blue Friday offers. I've then gone to Sobeys for their 7am opening and received AM on offers as well. Sometimes the person responsible is a little slow to download the offers from head office but it is their job to update those offers before the store opens for business. Now if usual store hours are 8am and they are opening at 7am as a special thing for Covid well that's another matter.
> 
> @marchingstar don't feel bad about not going. Half the AM offers on my list weren't out on the shelf yet. I'll have to go back again early next week. I picked up just 4 of my 8 items. I should have just waited until tomorrow to shop.
> 
> After rereading my post I think I need to go to my new happy place (quilting) and not focus on shopping for AM for a bit (adult time out).



quilting sounds like a fun hobby! is it new to the pandemic? want to share some pictures?


----------



## ottawamom

Not a new thing just something I got back to after taking a bit of a break. I'll take a few pictures and post them (now that I know how to do that from my phone). 

For me it's all about the hand work. I do things old school. Hand piecing and hand quilting. It takes a lot longer but that's what fills the hours these days. I do also quilt on the machine but that's usually for things like Christmas gifts (table centers and placemats)


----------



## kerreyn

Good news - we received the air miles refund (4475) for the MNSSHP yesterday! Fairly quick and painless. Still waiting to re-book our hotels, I emailed our TA on Monday, but haven't heard back from her. We prefer POR, but as of today, it's not available. We're debating between Caribbean Beach Resort or Coronado Springs, but with the option to switch back to POR if it becomes available for our dates (Sept 14-25/2021).


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> Good news - we received the air miles refund (4475) for the MNSSHP yesterday! Fairly quick and painless. Still waiting to re-book our hotels, I emailed our TA on Monday, but haven't heard back from her. We prefer POR, but as of today, it's not available. We're debating between Caribbean Beach Resort or Coronado Springs, but with the option to switch back to POR if it becomes available for our dates (Sept 14-25/2021).



CBR would have the skyliner, CSR has the new tower and I think the rooms were refurbed more recently? Oh, CBR has the coke freestyle machines too...  CBR has carpet in the rooms, CSR has wood floors. I'm not sure how they really compare to POR except that they are bigger resorts. 

Glad you got the tickets refunded so quickly! That is a lot of airmiles, I'm sure you will be able to put them to good use on something else.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> CBR would have the skyliner, CSR has the new tower and I think the rooms were refurbed more recently? Oh, CBR has the coke freestyle machines too...  CBR has carpet in the rooms, CSR has wood floors. I'm not sure how they really compare to POR except that they are bigger resorts.
> 
> Glad you got the tickets refunded so quickly! That is a lot of airmiles, I'm sure you will be able to put them to good use on something else.



I think like the look of CBR more than CSR, and like you said, it's a skyliner resort! I think it went through a refurb in the past year or so.  

I'm going to check out some reviews on the two this weekend, and hopefully make a decision...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just stumbled on something interesting on the Airmiles website, you can now see all the offers at all of the sponsors in one place! No more scanning flyers for deals (but you all know that I wait until midnight Tuesday to glance thru them and will continue  ) I'm not sure if it will actually show everything but it looks like a good start!
Go to THIS PAGE
Toggle to your province and then choose a sponsor, click on the "See all offers for this partner" button and POOF an entire page with all the current offers!

OR if you want to see all of the offers for your region just go to THIS PAGE*


----------



## ottawamom

Those pages kind of take a lot of the work out of the Hunt. I enjoy the chase. I will continue to read the flyers but may review those pages as well just to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm staying right here on a safe thread where I will not say anything that gets me thrown off the DIS,,,
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Did I tell you guys that Katie & Erin my nieces appreciate all of you that are wearing masks ..staying home and socially distancing?
They are both nurses here in Ontario,,yeah their lives are very important to me.
Ok enough said,,time for a cup of tea and some Netflix.
Nite all!
Hugs to you all
Mel


----------



## isabellea

For you @bababear_50. That's how we go for ice cream!


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> For you @bababear_50. That's how we go for ice cream!
> View attachment 506333



Hi 
*isabellea*

Cute kids Hon.
Thanks for sharing the photo and caring for others!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

OK 
Airmiles/PC Optimum I need to stock up on can/bottle pasta sauces ,,how about a deal in the next flyers??
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> I'm staying right here on a safe thread where I will not say anything that gets me thrown off the DIS,,,
> Hugs Mel



I have this exact thought every time I post on some of the other Canadian threads. I keep forgetting that there are more posters online then just us LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*since I consider this my happy,  safe place and that we're a family of sorts I thought I'd share a before and after picture with you! I posted my charming Facebook profile pictures here and my Canada day picture in that thread and since those all generate comments about how nice my hair is I wanted to show the reality of 17 weeks of growth of very curly hair!
here I was on Canada day after I took the crap out that keeps my hair looking civilized 

and here I am after finally getting shorn!
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *since I consider this my happy,  safe place and that we're a family of sorts I thought I'd share a before and after picture with you! I posted my charming Facebook profile pictures here and my Canada day picture in that thread and since those all generate comments about how nice my hair is I wanted to show the reality of 17 weeks of growth of very curly hair!
> here I was on Canada day after I took the crap out that keeps my hair looking civilized
> View attachment 506819
> and here I am after finally getting shorn!
> View attachment 506824*


Personally, I think you look amazing either way.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *since I consider this my happy,  safe place and that we're a family of sorts I thought I'd share a before and after picture with you! I posted my charming Facebook profile pictures here and my Canada day picture in that thread and since those all generate comments about how nice my hair is I wanted to show the reality of 17 weeks of growth of very curly hair!
> here I was on Canada day after I took the crap out that keeps my hair looking civilized
> View attachment 506819
> and here I am after finally getting shorn!
> View attachment 506824*


Your pre cut look is really nice.  You obviously have someone cutting it that knows how to cut curly hair in order for it to grow out nicely.  That is not a skill that every stylist has.   I’m willing to bet that you thought it was dreadful looking....and it was driving you batty.  Even though it doesn’t look like a lot of hair, it is...in particular when you keep it short.  
That after cut looks really nice too!!! Feel like you’ve lost 10 pounds?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Should I call Air Canada and Air Miles and cancel my flights now or wait until closer to December? We already decided to postpone until December 2021. I am dreading being put on hold for hours to be honest.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Should I call Air Canada and Air Miles and cancel my flights now or wait until closer to December? We already decided to postpone until December 2021. I am dreading being put on hold for hours to be honest.



I'm in the same boat,, my flights are with WestJet
Dec 18-25th.
I already canceled the resort but I am going to wait it out closer to Dec to cancel the flights..
I want that money in a westjet dollars account and NOT in a travel bank that expires in 2 years..
Although what guarantee do I have that they will still be in business and able to honor my WestJet dollars?
Ah life ..............
Hugs and hope you have good luck with Air Canada.
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 my concern is that the border will reopen and I will HAVE to travel or lose my flights altogether!


----------



## ottawamom

If you booked your flights through Airmiles you will have to go through them to do the cancellation. Air Canada won't talk to you about your flights as Airmiles is the agent that booked for you.

Do you have insurance that will give you anything back if you were to cancel right now. If not, wait and see what fate brings down the road.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @bababear_50 my concern is that the border will reopen and I will HAVE to travel or lose my flights altogether!


Technically you can fly now but have to quarantine upon return. I’m wondering if airlines are going to start saying they won’t refund or offer credit since you can “technically“ go . I wouldn’t put it past them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Exactly my concern!

@ottawamom One flight is with air miles and the other was vouchers with AC from a previous trip.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

pigletto said:


> Technically you can fly now but have to quarantine upon return. I’m wondering if airlines are going to start saying they won’t refund or offer credit since you can “technically“ go . I wouldn’t put it past them.


That is what is happening from what news stories I have seen most recently.  Even inter-provincial travel is being affected now:
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/halifax-man-walks-off-flight-133112504.html
"He assumed the flight would only have passengers from within the Atlantic region. ....
"It was not until I was physically on the plane that I realized I was with a lot of people from all over Canada … [they] were all discussing their isolation strategies," Power said. 
When he asked the flight attendants and gate staff about being in close contact with people who would need to self-isolate, he said he was met with an "indifferent shrug."
So, he got off the plane.
Power said he doubts he was exposed to the virus, but he immediately drove himself to a COVID-19 assessment centre in Dartmouth."


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Your pre cut look is really nice.  You obviously have someone cutting it that knows how to cut curly hair in order for it to grow out nicely.  That is not a skill that every stylist has.   I’m willing to bet that you thought it was dreadful looking....and it was driving you batty.  Even though it doesn’t look like a lot of hair, it is...in particular when you keep it short.
> That after cut looks really nice too!!! Feel like you’ve lost 10 pounds?


*thank you! Yes,  my stylist is a gem and if she ever leaves I'll be heartbroken.  She takes a maximum of 15 minutes from start to finish and it always looks the same (I did ask for it to be cut much,  much,  much shorter just before lockdown though!) I wash it and go in with it still damp because there's just sooo much hair the spray bottle does nothing! I've had some deplorable cuts over the years,  had someone once tell me the person who had done my last perm needed to go back to school (said I'd take it up with them when I get to heaven "oh sorry they died" me: no. God gave me the perm ), people who try to "style it" urgh,  just cut it so it looks the same length all over please,  I wash and towel dry,  then use my fingers to scrunch the curls and that's all I want to do!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Personally, I think you look amazing either way.


*thank you so much for the kind words,  I really needed to hear that,  life is busy kicking me hard right now *


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Your pre cut look is really nice. You obviously have someone cutting it that knows how to cut curly hair in order for it to grow out nicely. That is not a skill that every stylist has. I’m willing to bet that you thought it was dreadful looking....and it was driving you batty. Even though it doesn’t look like a lot of hair, it is...in particular when you keep it short.
> That after cut looks really nice too!!! Feel like you’ve lost 10 pounds?





Donald - my hero said:


> *thank you! Yes,  my stylist is a gem and if she ever leaves I'll be heartbroken.  She takes a maximum of 15 minutes from start to finish and it always looks the same (I did ask for it to be cut much,  much,  much shorter just before lockdown though!) I wash it and go in with it still damp because there's just sooo much hair the spray bottle does nothing! I've had some deplorable cuts over the years,  had someone once tell me the person who had done my last perm needed to go back to school (said I'd take it up with them when I get to heaven "oh sorry they died" me: no. God gave me the perm ), people who try to "style it" urgh,  just cut it so it looks the same length all over please,  I wash and towel dry,  then use my fingers to scrunch the curls and that's all I want to do!*


Yes well my hairstylist is still ill with Covid and now we noticed that their shop location is up for lease so I am on the look out for a new hairstylist.  The person who cut hair there and did the highlights is working from her home so I may try her out.   My friend is thinking of going to her so I will see how it goes first then make up my mind.   It may be better the person you know right now then trying out somebody new.   I heard that you have to wash your hair at home now and they don't blow dry it for you just get a basic cut.
Yours did a great job and I too was lucky that I had my hair cut just before the lockdown began.


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Sobeys to get a few things. Somehow spent way more than planned... but I earned 192 AM so I guess that's ok? The chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream is fabulous! Also got plain vanilla for the boy. 

I need to cut my hair again soon I think, and change up the colour. I will probably just do it myself again though, I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## bababear_50

I bought more hair barrettes yesterday.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I bought more hair barrettes yesterday.
> Hugs
> Mel


I got you beat - I found a Easter bow hair band that I have been wearing.   Still thinking about cutting the bangs but I am holding off.  "I know step away from the scissors"


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for a bit of opinion gathering here gang. We've come to the conclusion that travelling too far from home is out of the question for us until probably 2022 since we can only go during January due to hubby's work schedule and there's no way we'll feel comfortable flying in just 6 months. Add in that unless my diet widens a LOT in the next few months, Disney is still the only place I'll be able to go and eat and 2022 will be the earliest.*

*SO, what opinion do i want? How to use my miles!! My vacuum has decided it would rather be a noise machine and has lost it's taste for dust bunnies so I've decided I'll "splurge" and get a Dyson. I mean I would NEVER spend that much to buy something that is sole purpose is more housework!

I've narrowed it down to 2 and I'm wondering, which one sucks the most (hee-hee, see what i did there??!!??] We have no pets and a combination of carpeting and hardwood flooring
This one

OR this one?


AND then i stumbled across this as well and I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts on if it will work for sterilizing masks??

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...v-clean-pop-up-phone-sanitizer---black/111968*


----------



## ottawamom

I can answer the Dyson question. The animal version just has a bunch of other attachments that you won't need if you don't have pets. All Dyson vacuums have similar cleaning abilities. (at least in my experience) My neighbours have a Dyson stick and it works well if you don't have all lot of carpets to do.

I've had a Dyson for years. I like that it can be taken apart for cleaning etc. I can also say from personal experience that their customer service is good. Broke a hose (early on) and they sent me a new one, no questions.


----------



## bababear_50

I like the multi floor Dyson.
He will need a name though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

I love my cordless Dyson. I found the ones with the ball were too big and heavy for the stairs.


----------



## marchingstar

isabellea said:


> I love my cordless Dyson. I found the ones with the ball were too big and heavy for the stairs.



I got a cordless recently too, and I love it! It would be my vote too. So much more convenient, it has great power, and works well on all our floors (carpet, hardwood, tile). 

But like you, @Donald - my hero , I got it through points! We put some of my wife’s credit card points towards some house stuff earlier in the pandemic. If air miles has stick vacuums, I would do some research and see if it’ll work for you


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I would never have considered a stick or cordless vacuum! Airmiles has 2 different ones and now I'm more confused  (doesn't take much these days!)*
*@isabellea & @marchingstar - is that the ONLY vacuum you own or is it something you just use "in between" regular cleaning? We live in a split-level townhouse and have 3 full flights of stairs and a set of 6 steps into the basement as well and they are all carpeted.  Currently have an upright and DANG, doing the stairs about kills me!!

Here's the 2 Airmiles has. First one is 4256 AM 
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...motorhead-origin-cord-free-stick-vacuum/79721The second one comes in at MORE than either of the big ball-type ones - 8752 AM and i don't have that many!!
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...vacuum-with-bonus-qr-home-cleaning-kit/114285*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would never have considered a stick or cordless vacuum! Airmiles has 2 different ones and now I'm more confused  (doesn't take much these days!)*
> *@isabellea & @marchingstar - is that the ONLY vacuum you own or is it something you just use "in between" regular cleaning? We live in a split-level townhouse and have 3 full flights of stairs and a set of 6 steps into the basement as well and they are all carpeted.  Currently have an upright and DANG, doing the stairs about kills me!!
> 
> Here's the 2 Airmiles has. First one is 4256 AM
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...motorhead-origin-cord-free-stick-vacuum/79721The second one comes in at MORE than either of the big ball-type ones - 8752 AM and i don't have that many!!
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...vacuum-with-bonus-qr-home-cleaning-kit/114285*


I don’t have the stick vac , just the regular Dyson Pet with the ball. My parents and some of my siblings have the Dyson stick vacs though and they rave about them. I think we will end up with one eventually.
I do a lot of vacuuming with the two dogs and their constant shedding. A lighter unit would be awesome.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont. flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1366161
Metro Ont. flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1366026
Sobeys Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1366157
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1366164

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys (ON) has a weird deal, spend $100 this week and get 5X AM next week... guess they want people to return.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've got the Dyson V11 cordless something (mine has the red stick) .  I love it, we have all hardwood with the exception of the bedrooms which have carpet.   You don't need to change attachments to go from one floor to the other.  I bought mine from The Shopping Channel because it came with the docking station and many extra attachments.....it was around $400 in extras that I got for free.   The one thing that Dyson has failed on is not offering an interchangeable battery.  The charge lasts about 40 min on low power which is fine for hard floors.  I can easily do the entire house on low BUT I much prefer to do the carpets/upholstery  on max power. On max power the battery goes in about 15-20 minutes.

ETA: It only takes 3 hours to charge it fully so DH will do the whole house on low and then later I redo the carpets.  I'm sure he rolls his eyes.


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents have a Dyson stick vacuum. They love it. They have mostly wood floors but carpet in the bedrooms and basement (and stairs to the basement) plus they use large area rugs in the main living room. I inherited their old Dyson with the ball. Man that thing is heavy! It works really well though, and has so many attachments. I also have a very lightweight Bissel that I use on the stairs because it's easier to use. I had bought that one to replace an old vacuum and then my parents gave me their Dyson. I'd prefer one without a cord because cords are annoying!


----------



## isabellea

I have a very old version of the cordless (stick) Dyson and I can do the whole house (2-storey house) with a charge. I do swipe with a broom when there's a lot of dirt on the main floor from the kids and hubby going in and out of the house without removing their dirty shoes!  I only have hard wood except for the basement. Since I bought mine, my MIL, DH 's stepsister, my parents and my sister bought one to replace their vacuum. My sister bought the V10 and loves it since she has two cats that shed a lot!


----------



## bababear_50

So curious minds need to know....

I've been thinking about getting a new vacuum since middle son shocked himself on the cord of our current ancient upright which weighs a ton. It is bagless ,,but it has 4 filters which need to be washed all the time.

The cordless stick,,where does all the dirt go and how do you empty it out?

With the docking station ,,do I have to use this ,,I don't have a plug up on a wall that high,,could I just plug it into a lower wall and charge it?
OR
Is the docking station just a place where you store it?

How do you clean up high for things like cobwebs? Is there an attachment for this?

When you hold it you do not have to continually push on a lever or button to make it operate do you? I have a bit of arthritis in my hands .


Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

The cordless stick,,where does all the dirt go and how do you empty it out? Is bagless and has a canister. If the house is really dirty, I might need to empty once before I finish but it's very rare (unless we are redoing the lawn and my youngest thinks it's a good idea to dig in the dirt for worms... )

With the docking station ,,do I have to use this ,,I don't have a plug up on a wall that high,,could I just plug it into a lower wall and charge it?
OR
Is the docking station just a place where you store it? The vacuum needs the docking system to charge. Mine is not on a wall because I don't have a plug high enough (will add when we renovate this year). Right now I charge it on my oven plug. 

How do you clean up high for things like cobwebs? Is there an attachment for this? Depends on how high your ceilings are. I can reach them with one of the attachment.


----------



## bababear_50

isabellea said:


> The cordless stick,,where does all the dirt go and how do you empty it out? Is bagless and has a canister. If the house is really dirty, I might need to empty once before I finish but it's very rare (unless we are redoing the lawn and my youngest thinks it's a good idea to dig in the dirt for worms... )
> 
> With the docking station ,,do I have to use this ,,I don't have a plug up on a wall that high,,could I just plug it into a lower wall and charge it?
> OR
> Is the docking station just a place where you store it? The vacuum needs the docking system to charge. Mine is not on a wall because I don't have a plug high enough (will add when we renovate this year). Right now I charge it on my oven plug.
> 
> How do you clean up high for things like cobwebs? Is there an attachment for this? Depends on how high your ceilings are. I can reach them with one of the attachment.



Thanks Hon
I appreciate the help.
I have carpeting in the bedrooms but everywhere else is tile.
Well it looks like wood but it's ceramic tile.


Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would never have considered a stick or cordless vacuum! Airmiles has 2 different ones and now I'm more confused  (doesn't take much these days!)*
> *@isabellea & @marchingstar - is that the ONLY vacuum you own or is it something you just use "in between" regular cleaning? We live in a split-level townhouse and have 3 full flights of stairs and a set of 6 steps into the basement as well and they are all carpeted.  Currently have an upright and DANG, doing the stairs about kills me!!
> 
> Here's the 2 Airmiles has. First one is 4256 AM
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...motorhead-origin-cord-free-stick-vacuum/79721The second one comes in at MORE than either of the big ball-type ones - 8752 AM and i don't have that many!!
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...vacuum-with-bonus-qr-home-cleaning-kit/114285*



I can only be sort of helpful because we have a V11 (ours is just the base unit, no extra bells and whistles).

Same as @isabellea , our batter lasts between 15 and 45 minutes depending on power level and attachment. But that’s running time—you have to hold the trigger down when it’s running and the second you lift your finger it stops. So the running time doesn’t include any time you’re moving furniture/tidying/whatever as you go. I can get all my cleaning done on a single charge (around 1500 square feet)

We also have a roomba that runs in the main living area every night (because I love him, but toddlers are disgusting! haha). So I mostly use the dyson in the basement, the upstairs bedrooms, and bathrooms. It’s replacing an old upright vacuum though, and the stick has done fine as a replacement! Because you mehtioned stairs, it’s my favourite use of the stick! You can attach the beater bar right to the body of the vaccum, so it looks almost like a dust buster, and it’s so easy to get the stairs clean quickly and easily.

I don’t know a ton about the V7, but I would say it might be worth checking out some reviews.

Edit: since I added a picture to explain to Mel...you can get rid of the pink part, so the power head plugs in just under the clear section. That’s what I mean for the stairs!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> The cordless stick,,where does all the dirt go and how do you empty it out?
> 
> With the docking station ,,do I have to use this ,,I don't have a plug up on a wall that high,,could I just plug it into a lower wall and charge it?
> OR
> Is the docking station just a place where you store it?
> 
> How do you clean up high for things like cobwebs? Is there an attachment for this?
> 
> When you hold it you do not have to continually push on a lever or button to make it operate do you? I have a bit of arthritis in my hands .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



just adding on...with a picture because I’m a visual person and why not...

- the dust bin is bag less. it’s up by the handle where you hold the vacuum. On my picture it’s the clear part above the pink stick. I have 3 cats and a toddler, so I find I do have to empty the bin a couple times as I’m going. It’s quick and easy though, just push a button.

- my vaccum came with a wall mount that charges the vacuum. I think it’s the standard setup. The cord is longer than it looks in my picture (I wrapped it up behind the wall mount), so it would definitely reach from a floor outlet. All my accessories plug in to the wall mount too, so everything is neat and contained. 

- I think you’d be fine to vacuum cobwebs with it, depending on your ceiling height. You’d just point it up like a sword! haha

- there is a trigger button you have to hold to keep it running. With your arthritis, it might be worth visiting a store to see if it would be comfortable for you?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been trying to come up with how to earn the extra ~~650 miles to get the "better" stick vacuum (you've convinced me a stick type is the better choice for my needs!) because might as well go big or go home right? Looking on the Dyson site shows there is a significant difference between the 2 models that Airmiles offers and I'd rather wait to get the best one (same reason we prefer to wait to go on holidays until we can stay for as long as we want in the type of resort we like!!)

I only earned ~~1800 miles since March  and that's only because i had a few really good Metro shops and several online purchases for $$ items related to hubby needing things related to setting his co-op student up to work from home. 

Just opened up airmilesshop portal to see if i want to play that stupid game and stumbled onto this

I have no idea what i could possibly need to buy that would come anywhere close to $150 never mind $300!! Thought it might help someone else though 

CHRISTMAS IN JULY

Terms & conditions (if for no other reason than my record keeping SUCKS lately and i can't find the terms for the last promo  ) I've made the specific related to how much to spend & how and when & how the extra miles will post  red and underlined (again mainly for myself!)*
*¹ LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on July 7 and 23:59:59 p.m. on July 27, 2020, Collectors must make: (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $150 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, to qualify for 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $300 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 300 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2 or 3 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following stores: eHarmony, Disney+, Wealthsimple and Weightwatchers. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Once you meet the $150 spend threshold at 2 participating online stores, 50 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your Account. If you then meet the $300 spend threshold at 3 participating online stores, the remaining 250 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your Account as a separate posting. Please allow up to 70 days after the Bonus Offer end date for all Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account. For online travel stores (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotels), Bonus Miles will be issued once travel is validated. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner and Supplier trademarks are owned by the respective Partners and Suppliers or authorized for their use in Canada. *airmilesshops.ca Base Offer: Get 1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile for every $20 CDN that you spend per transaction per online store excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Base offer may vary, click “Store Info” on online store logo on airmilesshops.ca for offer details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice at any time. Collector must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Reward Miles. Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 60 days. **airmilesshops.ca Multiplier Offers: LIMITED TIME OFFERS. AIR MILES® Reward Miles multiplier offers apply to the total base Reward Miles earned on qualifying purchase amount excluding shipping, handling, duties and taxes. Online store offers are subject to change without notice. See specific online store on airmilesshops.ca for offer details and any restrictions. Bonus Reward Miles will be posted to your Collector Account within 75 days. Prices are not always in Canadian Dollars. Please refer to each individual online store’s page on airmilesshops.ca to determine what currency is being displayed. While we make every effort to assure the accuracy of product information, we do not assume any liability for inaccuracies. Product information including price, availability, sales tax, and estimated shipping costs are provided by the affiliated online stores. LoyaltyOne, Co. assumes no responsibility for the accuracy or timeliness of information provided by the affiliated online stores. Please check the individual online store websites to confirm the accuracy of the information provided. ****Earn twice when you use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard to make qualifying purchases online through airmilesshops.ca [and enter your AIR MILES Number]. The amount of Miles you get depends on the earn rate offered by the AIR MILES Partner and the earn rate offered on your BMO AIR MILES credit card. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner trademarks are owned by the respective Partner or authorized for their use in Canada. *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH and I both got an email from Shell about a new program.  Pretty sure we are finally getting Shell GO+!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH and I both got an email from Shell about a new program.  Pretty sure we are finally getting Shell GO+!
> 
> View attachment 507323
> View attachment 507325



I got that email too! No idea what it's about. I haven't needed much gas since March so we'll see if it'll be worthwhile I guess.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe Do you get the GO+ promos?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe Do you get the GO+ promos?



Nope.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I just got off the phone with air miles about my flight from Orlando on Dec 5.  The rep said not to cancel yet as Air Canada is allowing the vouchers/24-month credits for flights until May 2021.

So glad I don't have to waste my precious summer days on hold with Air Canada now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*well I need to be careful of my word choices here or my entire post will be full of stars because of the filters that the DISboards employ ...

I just tried to show the hubby the vacuum i want to get and it's no longer available!!!! 
 2 hours ago they had 8 different ones and now there's only 5
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *well I need to be careful of my word choices here or my entire post will be full of stars because of the filters that the DISboards employ ...
> View attachment 507373View attachment 507374
> I just tried to show the hubby the vacuum i want to get and it's no longer available!!!!
> 2 hours ago they had 8 different ones and now there's only 5
> View attachment 507375*


Wait a few hours and they could be back.  You know how AM's is.  
I don't vacuum, hubby does, and he has the one similar to Marchingstar.  He loves it and brings it out almost everyday.  We have a morkypoo and she has been shedding like crazy since the pet grooming places have been closed.  He says it is the best purchase he has ever made so that should tell you a lot.  A man who thinks the purchase of a vacuum is his best purchase, so you can't go wrong with it.  
As a side note, since he retired a few years ago he has taken to doing laundry, vacuuming, dishes, and a few other house chores.  He likes to keep busy and its not like I'm going to say no, lol.  Keep up the good work dear!


----------



## bababear_50

I promise it wasn't me ordering the vacuum cleaner.
Hopefully it comes back.
So sorry Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> So curious minds need to know....
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a new vacuum since middle son shocked himself on the cord of our current ancient upright which weighs a ton. It is bagless ,,but it has 4 filters which need to be washed all the time.
> 
> The cordless stick,,where does all the dirt go and how do you empty it out?
> 
> With the docking station ,,do I have to use this ,,I don't have a plug up on a wall that high,,could I just plug it into a lower wall and charge it?
> OR
> Is the docking station just a place where you store it?
> 
> How do you clean up high for things like cobwebs? Is there an attachment for this?
> 
> When you hold it you do not have to continually push on a lever or button to make it operate do you? I have a bit of arthritis in my hands .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I can only speak to the Dyson....the docking station is both storage and charging BUT you don't need it to charge the vac.  You can just plug it in for 3 hours anyplace and then put it away.  The dock is mainly just fancy storage but I really like having it. 

You do have to hold the trigger but it's super sensitive so I don't think you'd have an issue with it.  It's not something you have to squeeze tightly.  It would be very easy to rig something to hold it for you if you wanted.....a twist tie would be enough.

All you have to do is wash the filtre once a month and there is a light on the handle that tells you it's time....plus the vac won't work when the filtre is dirty.  You rinse it with water and let it sit to dry over night.  

If you look on Youtube there are lots of reviews videos that show the differences between the models.


----------



## dancin Disney style

This is the dock.... when I bought mine the bonus package was the dock and all those tools.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I can only speak to the Dyson....the docking station is both storage and charging BUT you don't need it to charge the vac.  You can just plug it in for 3 hours anyplace and then put it away.  The dock is mainly just fancy storage but I really like having it.
> 
> You do have to hold the trigger but it's super sensitive so I don't think you'd have an issue with it.  It's not something you have to squeeze tightly.  It would be very easy to rig something to hold it for you if you wanted.....a twist tie would be enough.
> 
> All you have to do is wash the filtre once a month and there is a light on the handle that tells you it's time....plus the vac won't work when the filtre is dirty.  You rinse it with water and let it sit to dry over night.
> 
> If you look on Youtube there are lots of reviews videos that show the differences between the models.



Thanks for sharing Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *well I need to be careful of my word choices here or my entire post will be full of stars because of the filters that the DISboards employ ...
> View attachment 507373View attachment 507374
> I just tried to show the hubby the vacuum i want to get and it's no longer available!!!!
> 2 hours ago they had 8 different ones and now there's only 5
> View attachment 507375*


  For some unknown reason I look at those often    Wait for a bit ....they come and go....either the one you were looking at will be back or a newer model may appear.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok an exciting if not stressful start to the day,,,
went to Loblaws to pick up a few things,,PC points
in and out just after 7 am.
Drove to Sobeys to get my dryer sheets and wooooooooooooooooooooooow
NO CREDIT CARD & OPTIMUM CARD!!!
Drove back to Loblaws and yep they are gone.I have been keeping just the cards I need in my pocket and wore a long t-shirt today. I think the cards got caught up in the t shirt and fell out of my pocket.
Drove home like a mad maniac and cancelled both cards.
Now do I want to go to Sobeys or just chill?

Lesson learned watch your cards,,
and maybe fanny packs will come back in style???


Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Ok an exciting if not stressful start to the day,,,
> went to Loblaws to pick up a few things,,PC points
> in and out just after 7 am.
> Drove to Sobeys to get my dryer sheets and wooooooooooooooooooooooow
> NO CREDIT CARD & OPTIMUM CARD!!!
> Drove back to Loblaws and yep they are gone.I have been keeping just the cards I need in my pocket and wore a long t-shirt today. I think the cards got caught up in the t shirt and fell out of my pocket.
> Drove home like a mad maniac and cancelled both cards.
> Now do I want to go to Sobeys or just chill?
> 
> Lesson learned watch your cards,,
> and maybe fanny packs will come back in style???
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Well that stinks.   I've been keeping my card in an outside sipper pocket on my bag.  It crossed my mind the other day that I need to be super careful with closing the zipper.  

BTW....fanny packs are currently in style but you don't wear it around your waist.  You wear it cross body.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Ok an exciting if not stressful start to the day,,,
> went to Loblaws to pick up a few things,,PC points
> in and out just after 7 am.
> Drove to Sobeys to get my dryer sheets and wooooooooooooooooooooooow
> NO CREDIT CARD & OPTIMUM CARD!!!
> Drove back to Loblaws and yep they are gone.I have been keeping just the cards I need in my pocket and wore a long t-shirt today. I think the cards got caught up in the t shirt and fell out of my pocket.
> Drove home like a mad maniac and cancelled both cards.
> Now do I want to go to Sobeys or just chill?
> 
> Lesson learned watch your cards,,
> and maybe fanny packs will come back in style???
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Sorry to hear about losing your cards! I put my debit card and credit card in separate ID transparent clear pouches on a lanyard. I wear them around my neck when shopping these days so that I don’t have to touch my belt bag ( I like to be hands free when shopping. I wear a belt bag or a backpack nowadays). I just tap the card and sanitize it once I get into my car. I wear a light uv protective jacket on top, so the lanyard is not exposed for attention and I check on them regularly. This is safer than putting them in my pocket as I now have gloves, hand sanitizer and clean pieces of paper towel for opening doors in my pockets.


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> Ok an exciting if not stressful start to the day,,,
> went to Loblaws to pick up a few things,,PC points
> in and out just after 7 am.
> Drove to Sobeys to get my dryer sheets and wooooooooooooooooooooooow
> NO CREDIT CARD & OPTIMUM CARD!!!
> Drove back to Loblaws and yep they are gone.I have been keeping just the cards I need in my pocket and wore a long t-shirt today. I think the cards got caught up in the t shirt and fell out of my pocket.
> Drove home like a mad maniac and cancelled both cards.
> Now do I want to go to Sobeys or just chill?
> 
> Lesson learned watch your cards,,
> and maybe fanny packs will come back in style???
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Happened to me the other day. I shop bagless now and my credit card fell on the ground from my pocket. Luckily I saw it next to my car before leaving.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Well that stinks.   I've been keeping my card in an outside sipper pocket on my bag.  It crossed my mind the other day that I need to be super careful with closing the zipper.
> 
> BTW....fanny packs are currently in style but you don't wear it around your waist.  You wear it cross body.


I have been wearing a fanny pack for 17 years since I started teaching. My backpack was stolen from the staff office twice and luckily I kept my valuables on me at all times. I wear them on my waist. I have worn three in the past and my third one needs to be replaced now. I bought spare ones when they were not in style and harder to get. They are more available now. I still have two spare ones. I like that it’s a style to wear them cross body, so I can wear them on a dress. It doesn’t look right to wear them on the waist when wearing a dress as I wear it below my waistline resting on top of my hip. I also travel with my fanny back. It’s more secure than a crossbody bag. It’s hard to pickpocket it.


----------



## marchingstar

@Donald - my hero —looks like the vacuums are back in stock!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was at costco getting propane a couple of weeks ago and dropped my driver's licence around that area, likely digging out my costco card at the propane tank area.  I use one of those hard card cases and obviously they are much looser than in my zip-up wallet.

Anyways, I didn't even realize it until costco called me two days later saying they found it! That would have been a pricey replacement!

I know not as stressful as losing a credit card, but just as annoying!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for being so supportive and sharing your stories with me.
I dug out the old fanny pack and dusted it off.
I actually like it because it holds everything I need.

So.....just sharing....
Dentist called and they have moved my cleaning up to next Wednesday..
Deep Deep breath here ...which for me personally is stressful on a regular day,never mind during a Pandemic .......I told the receptionist I want MAX NITROUS OXIDE!!
Only 6 days to stress about this......Oh Boy!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> @Donald - my hero —looks like the vacuums are back in stock!


*THANK YOU!! I wasn't looking cause it was just making me feel worse *
*Now I need to decide which one I'd be happy with -- both say they're "V-11" whatever the heck that means, looking on the actual Dyson site it looks like the more $$ one just comes with a few extra tools?
This one "costs" more miles than i have 
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...aundry/dyson-v11-absolute-stick-vacuum/115613On the Airmiles site it says it includes*

*Wall-mounted dock to recharge vacuum and tidily store tools*
*Includes: Dyson V11 Absolute, Nickel Torque Drive, Soft roller cleaner head, Mini motorized tool, Quick-release combination tool, Quick-release crevice tool, Quick-release mini soft dusting brush, Quick-release mini stiff bristle brush, Docking station, Charger*
*On the Dyson website they even show a picture of what's in the box



I can "afford" this one, and it's fuscia!
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...-torque-drive-vacuum---nickelorfuchsia/115612On the Airmiles site it says it includes*

*DOCKING STATION. Convenient docking station stores and charges the machine, and holds additional attachments. So it's always ready to go*
*Included: Nickel Torque Drive, Mini motorized tool, Quick-release combination tool, Quick-release crevice tool, Quick-release mini soft dusting brush, Quick-release mini stiff bristle brush, Wand storage clip, Docking station, Charger*
*And the picture on the Dyson website shows these things*
**


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, a quick google search turned up the only true difference between the Absolute and the Torque Drive is:
The Dyson V11 Absolute and V11 Torque Drive have the same accessory kit except for the Absolute version having an additional soft roller for hard flooring clean. 

For the extra 656 miles (works out to almost $70 worth of miles) I can do without a "fluffy roller head" !!! 

Ordered the Torque Drive and now my account looks pitiful 
*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *THANK YOU!! I wasn't looking cause it was just making me feel worse *
> *Now I need to decide which one I'd be happy with -- both say they're "V-11" whatever the heck that means, looking on the actual Dyson site it looks like the more $$ one just comes with a few extra tools?
> This one "costs" more miles than i have
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...aundry/dyson-v11-absolute-stick-vacuum/115613On the Airmiles site it says it includes*
> 
> *Wall-mounted dock to recharge vacuum and tidily store tools*
> *Includes: Dyson V11 Absolute, Nickel Torque Drive, Soft roller cleaner head, Mini motorized tool, Quick-release combination tool, Quick-release crevice tool, Quick-release mini soft dusting brush, Quick-release mini stiff bristle brush, Docking station, Charger*
> *On the Dyson website they even show a picture of what's in the box
> 
> View attachment 507796
> 
> I can "afford" this one, and it's fuscia!
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...-torque-drive-vacuum---nickelorfuchsia/115612On the Airmiles site it says it includes*
> 
> *DOCKING STATION. Convenient docking station stores and charges the machine, and holds additional attachments. So it's always ready to go*
> *Included: Nickel Torque Drive, Mini motorized tool, Quick-release combination tool, Quick-release crevice tool, Quick-release mini soft dusting brush, Quick-release mini stiff bristle brush, Wand storage clip, Docking station, Charger*
> *And the picture on the Dyson website shows these things*
> *View attachment 507797*



mines the pink one too! i hope you love it!

PS: this is dyson #2 for us, and is still nameless, but our first was Tyson the Dyson


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate vacuums and all things related to vacuuming.  
probably because as a teenager doing vacuum repair, i had a revolving carpet beater bar mangle my fingers.  

we have hardwood and vinyl flooring with lots of little rugs  
I will happily sweep and mop and sing like Snow White, but the tune becomes death metal real fast if there's a vacuum involved LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have three cats so vacuums are a no no for me. Our house is all hardwood/laminate flooring. I sweep top to bottom then mop top to bottom. I only use our rechargeable stick vac for the entry way mat.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, a quick google search turned up the only true difference between the Absolute and the Torque Drive is:
> The Dyson V11 Absolute and V11 Torque Drive have the same accessory kit except for the Absolute version having an additional soft roller for hard flooring clean.
> 
> For the extra 656 miles (works out to almost $70 worth of miles) I can do without a "fluffy roller head" !!!
> 
> Ordered the Torque Drive and now my account looks pitiful
> View attachment 507815*


Well that's exciting and sad all at the same time.  Sad?  Sad because it's one of those 'adult' moments when you realize that you got excited over a vacuum.  When I got mine I vacuumed EVERYTHING just for fun, I had to try out all the tools.....also sad.  Now when I use it the thrill is seeing what's trapped inside   Yesterday I pulled out a huge ball of stuff from DD's room....I told her to name it and put a leash on it.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We have three cats so vacuums are a no no for me. Our house is all hardwood/laminate flooring. I sweep top to bottom then mop top to bottom. I only use our rechargeable stick vac for the entry way mat.


Just curious, why can't you vacuum with cats. We had a cat a few years ago and I vacuumed the house. Was I not supposed to?


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Just curious, why can't you vacuum with cats. We had a cat a few years ago and I vacuumed the house. Was I not supposed to?


My son had moved home for a while, brought his cat.  Cat would go insane when the vacuum came out.  Then it would find a place to hide and wouldn’t come out for hours.  We’d have to hunt it down and pull it out.


----------



## bababear_50

For those with Cat dander allergy
Your carpets are teeming with tiny *allergy* instigators — dust mites, *pet dander*, and pollen. The obvious solution is to *vacuum* regularly, but ridding your rugs of allergens isn't that simple. Sometimes *vacuuming can* simply *spread* the sneeze-promoting stuff *around* your home, inflaming your *allergy* symptoms even more.

I know that when the grass gets cut I used to head for the hills due to allergies,,made worst when the grass blower was used. Now I refuse the grass blowing and just water spray everything down..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

My older cat doesn’t like the vacuum. He hides when it runs. But my one year old cat don’t mind it at all. They’ll stand a couple feet away and watch.

Edited to say that the older cat hates the stick less. I think because the motor is by my hand instead of the floor, he feels a bit safer?

The roomba is another story though...an independently moving vacuum? I think he has a plot to push it down the stairs...


----------



## hdrolfe

I had a wonderful robot vacuum, but my cats used to attack it and I'd come home, it would say it was stuck, in the middle of the floor. I'm pretty sure the youngest would hit it until it would stop moving. The battery died and I haven't bothered to replace them, but man I miss that thing... I hate vacuuming and it was so nice to come home to clean floors! Someday I will get another one. I had a Neato, it goes around the room then back and forth, so it leaves those lines on the carpet, the Roomba is just random all over the places. They have so many types now though. Maybe I'll save my airmiles to get another one. We have carpet, not really my choice, we rent so it's what came with the place. I hate how much work it is, last place had wood floors so a quick swiffer everyday meant I didn't have to pull out the vacuum as often. I even had reuseable swiffer cloths so I could just wash them. We have 3 cats and a dog, there is a lot to vacuum lol.


----------



## cari12

My 75 AM for the BMO Bonus Boom posted today.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine posted also (I did the 125AM)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sweet! Got mine as well, now I have a TON ok, ok I have 92 *


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I'm sad. I didn't get mine, I know I only spend $153 or something between Shell and Metro, but I also can't get into my BMO account to check my transactions. It keeps timing out on my app and not opening on the website. Ugh. Not worth the fight really either.


----------



## Debbie

cari12 said:


> My 75 AM for the BMO Bonus Boom posted today.


Thanks! I just checked and my 125 posted too.


----------



## cari12

Got this gem from Safeway today: 50 AM for buying anything. Nice, never had one of these before.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Well I'm sad. I didn't get mine, I know I only spend $153 or something between Shell and Metro, but I also can't get into my BMO account to check my transactions. It keeps timing out on my app and not opening on the website. Ugh. Not worth the fight really either.


I've had many times where mine came much later than everyone else here.


----------



## kimbert

Well, I hadn't been on here in ages but I got caught up again last night. And let me say, for someone who didn't think she was in the market for a new vacuum... I just traded in those 8096 AM for the fuschia stick Dyson, thanks to the discussion letting me know what a great find that was!

We have had our Dyson roller ball original animal version for about 10 years (maybe 12?) and it still works great (we have 1 cat) but it has always been too heavy for our preferences.
We used to live on a single floor, but the house we have been in for >12 years is a 3 level duplex with mixed carpet and laminate flooring. Carpeted stairs (which is my preference because I don't feel like I'm slipping every time I walk down them) are AWFUL to do, even with the attachment. Cumbersome and awkward on each of the 4 half-flights. I love the vacuum but due to the weight it's most often my husband who ends up with that task.

So now I'm excitedly waiting to get a bit of my own Christmas in July! Thanks @Donald - my hero  for inquiring and doing much of the research. Thanks to @marchingstar and @dancin Disney style and all the others who chimed in with personal reports or opinions!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kimbert said:


> Well, I hadn't been on here in ages but I got caught up again last night. And let me say, for someone who didn't think she was in the market for a new vacuum... I just traded in those 8096 AM for the fuschia stick Dyson, thanks to the discussion letting me know what a great find that was!
> 
> We have had our Dyson roller ball original animal version for about 10 years (maybe 12?) and it still works great (we have 1 cat) but it has always been too heavy for our preferences.
> We used to live on a single floor, but the house we have been in for >12 years is a 3 level duplex with mixed carpet and laminate flooring. Carpeted stairs (which is my preference because I don't feel like I'm slipping every time I walk down them) are AWFUL to do, even with the attachment. Cumbersome and awkward on each of the 4 half-flights. I love the vacuum but due to the weight it's most often my husband who ends up with that task.
> 
> So now I'm excitedly waiting to get a bit of my own Christmas in July! Thanks @Donald - my hero  for inquiring and doing much of the research. Thanks to @marchingstar and @dancin Disney style and all the others who chimed in with personal reports or opinions!


Oh no......you're an adult too


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Ok an exciting if not stressful start to the day,,,
> went to Loblaws to pick up a few things,,PC points
> in and out just after 7 am.
> Drove to Sobeys to get my dryer sheets and wooooooooooooooooooooooow
> NO CREDIT CARD & OPTIMUM CARD!!!
> Drove back to Loblaws and yep they are gone.I have been keeping just the cards I need in my pocket and wore a long t-shirt today. I think the cards got caught up in the t shirt and fell out of my pocket.
> Drove home like a mad maniac and cancelled both cards.
> Now do I want to go to Sobeys or just chill?
> 
> Lesson learned watch your cards,,
> and maybe fanny packs will come back in style???
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel
They are back in style except now they are called “belt bags” my 14 year old has 2 from lulu lemon for running carting her inhaler and stuff.. I steal them when we do Disney .. you are all good my friend  

I need everyone’s prayers yet again I planned  in cramming the past  two weeks school work this weekend And writing my quiz due by midnight on Tuesday . I sit down and attempt to log on to the college website and it’s down until 7pm tonight. I have no idea what chapters .. I’m kicking myself now for Not printing a copy of the outline but I just didn’t foresee.. uggh
And I’m feeling lousy kids and I went to beach wed for my bday and sons 8th birthday and I have never had such a bad sunburn . With sunscreen . I felt like my skin was ripping Every time I moved . Now I’m just plain itchy.  I’m over 2020. 
love to you all . Hope you all are managing the heatwave well. Stay cool ladies


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn
Hope today bring you much rest,peace and coolness!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> They are back in style except now they are called “belt bags” my 14 year old has 2 from lulu lemon for running carting her inhaler and stuff.. I steal them when we do Disney .. you are all good my friend
> 
> I need everyone’s prayers yet again I planned  in cramming the past  two weeks school work this weekend And writing my quiz due by midnight on Tuesday . I sit down and attempt to log on to the college website and it’s down until 7pm tonight. I have no idea what chapters .. I’m kicking myself now for Not printing a copy of the outline but I just didn’t foresee.. uggh
> And I’m feeling lousy kids and I went to beach wed for my bday and sons 8th birthday and I have never had such a bad sunburn . With sunscreen . I felt like my skin was ripping Every time I moved . Now I’m just plain itchy.  I’m over 2020.
> love to you all . Hope you all are managing the heatwave well. Stay cool ladies


Hugs to you. It will get better. It's got to, right?


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> They are back in style except now they are called “belt bags” my 14 year old has 2 from lulu lemon for running carting her inhaler and stuff.. I steal them when we do Disney .. you are all good my friend
> 
> I need everyone’s prayers yet again I planned  in cramming the past  two weeks school work this weekend And writing my quiz due by midnight on Tuesday . I sit down and attempt to log on to the college website and it’s down until 7pm tonight. I have no idea what chapters .. I’m kicking myself now for Not printing a copy of the outline but I just didn’t foresee.. uggh
> And I’m feeling lousy kids and I went to beach wed for my bday and sons 8th birthday and I have never had such a bad sunburn . With sunscreen . I felt like my skin was ripping Every time I moved . Now I’m just plain itchy.  I’m over 2020.
> love to you all . Hope you all are managing the heatwave well. Stay cool ladies


Sending pixie dust and best wishes your way!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TammyLynn33 said:


> I need everyone’s prayers yet again I planned in cramming the past two weeks school work this weekend And writing my quiz due by midnight on Tuesday . I sit down and attempt to log on to the college website and it’s down until 7pm tonight. I have no idea what chapters .. I’m kicking myself now for Not printing a copy of the outline but I just didn’t foresee.. uggh
> And I’m feeling lousy kids and I went to beach wed for my bday and sons 8th birthday and I have never had such a bad sunburn . With sunscreen . I felt like my skin was ripping Every time I moved . Now I’m just plain itchy. I’m over 2020.
> love to you all . Hope you all are managing the heatwave well. Stay cool ladies


Sending you lots of pixie and mummy ( universal ) dust!!!!  

I can just imagine your panic dread and disappointment.  I did 4 classes online this past winter/spring.  And when you plan our your week then " that" happens...ugh.  I can totally relate.  I had that happen twice.  I know the feeling...especially if something is due to be sent in by a certain time   

I hope your sunburn gets better.  That is NOT fun times either.


----------



## ElCray

The new Shell Go+ promotion is live:

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/welcome-to-shell-go-plus.html


----------



## cari12

ElCray said:


> The new Shell Go+ promotion is live:
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/welcome-to-shell-go-plus.html



If I understand correctly, for now AM collectors do not need to do anything except use their AM card at Shell and will receive the new benefits. Sounds good to me!


----------



## kerreyn

kerreyn said:


> I think like the look of CBR more than CSR, and like you said, it's a skyliner resort! I think it went through a refurb in the past year or so.
> 
> I'm going to check out some reviews on the two this weekend, and hopefully make a decision...



So we ended up booking Caribbean Beach Resort - just waiting for the confirmations, but new dates and CBR show up in MDE.

Now for the fun morning I had. I called Disney World to find out about our 7 day flex passes. I was trying to find out if they could extend them. I was told no, since we got them from a third party (Air Miles). They said to call Air Miles, and if Air Miles couldn't extend them, then I would have to contact Disney World again to get credit back for the park hoppers we added to the tickets through the Disney website. (45 Minutes on the phone for call 1).

So, I called Air Miles, and was told that since I bought the tickets in January 2020, and not March 2020, they couldn't extend the tickets, and I would have to send them back to Air Miles, registered mail, and wait for the refund and wait for Air Miles to get tickets in stock again. Ugh. (47 minutes on the phone for call 2).

I called back Disney World, explained the situation again, and the cast member I spoke to put me through to ticket services.  I explained everything yet again to the ticket services cast member, and he was able to change the tickets to add a year on to them. We've kept the hopper on as well, as the cast member (Drew) said, they're hoping to have the park hopper back by then. If not, we'll get credit for the hoppers when we go.  It ended up costing $43 ish USD per ticket for the extra year, and I'm fine with that - I'm relieved it's done and the count down is back on! (73 minutes on call 3).

DD and I spent about 30 minutes choosing our park days and made our reservations.  

What a morning.


----------



## mort1331

For all those that need to run to Disney because its open. Get one of these free with every admission.
Bad funeral humour, but hey that is what we do in our industry to try and keep sane.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

that's a definite "keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times" situation.  
But why not Haunted Mansion themed coffins?    100th Happy Haunter and all


----------



## ElCray

Hi everyone, for those with Android phones, there is an offer under Samsung Pay for this week and next: 

Show your card using Samsung Pay 3x per week and get 95 Air Miles each week.

My husband and I will both do this and we'll get 380 Air Miles with no minimum spend.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kerreyn When are you going to wdw again?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just got the Shell Bonus boom miles


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that one! plus a bonus 7 AM from Shell for something... strange. At least that one worked!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*check this out gang,  a REAL meal! Picture is terrible because I was a tad excited to start eating*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *check this out gang,  a REAL meal! Picture is terrible because I was a tad excited to start eatingView attachment 510121*



Oh My it looks delicious!!!
Enjoy!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *check this out gang,  a REAL meal! Picture is terrible because I was a tad excited to start eatingView attachment 510121*


Looks great! No wonder you were excited!


----------



## bababear_50

My Staples order arrived --took only 2 days.
And yes if I have to go back to work in Sept I am going prepared! I ordered
12 bottles of fragrance free One Step (Live Clean) hand sanitizer,one bottle of rubbing alcohol (device cleaning) and one large bottle of liquid hand soap. I need stock up on more paper towels as I refuse to use our schools hand dryers.
All arrived nicely packed in plastic bags and I picked up a few Airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kerreyn said:


> So we ended up booking Caribbean Beach Resort - just waiting for the confirmations, but new dates and CBR show up in MDE.
> 
> Now for the fun morning I had. I called Disney World to find out about our 7 day flex passes. I was trying to find out if they could extend them. I was told no, since we got them from a third party (Air Miles). They said to call Air Miles, and if Air Miles couldn't extend them, then I would have to contact Disney World again to get credit back for the park hoppers we added to the tickets through the Disney website. (45 Minutes on the phone for call 1).
> 
> So, I called Air Miles, and was told that since I bought the tickets in January 2020, and not March 2020, they couldn't extend the tickets, and I would have to send them back to Air Miles, registered mail, and wait for the refund and wait for Air Miles to get tickets in stock again. Ugh. (47 minutes on the phone for call 2).
> 
> I called back Disney World, explained the situation again, and the cast member I spoke to put me through to ticket services.  I explained everything yet again to the ticket services cast member, and he was able to change the tickets to add a year on to them. We've kept the hopper on as well, as the cast member (Drew) said, they're hoping to have the park hopper back by then. If not, we'll get credit for the hoppers when we go.  It ended up costing $43 ish USD per ticket for the extra year, and I'm fine with that - I'm relieved it's done and the count down is back on! (73 minutes on call 3).
> 
> DD and I spent about 30 minutes choosing our park days and made our reservations.
> 
> What a morning.


I thought Disney was automatically extending the expiry date to September 2021 at least.  Did you have that hassle because you extended it past that date?


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> My Staples order arrived --took only 2 days.
> And yes if I have to go back to work in Sept I am going prepared! I ordered
> 12 bottles of fragrance free One Step (Live Clean) hand sanitizer,one bottle of rubbing alcohol (device cleaning) and one large bottle of liquid hand soap. I need stock up on more paper towels as I refuse to use our schools hand dryers.
> All arrived nicely packed in plastic bags and I picked up a few Airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Our school board has this included in their plan:
Hand Dryers and paper towels
During the initial phase of return to in-person instruction at schools, all electric hand dryers will be marked as out of service, and paper towels will be placed in bathrooms.

Their plan is actually pretty detailed which I appreciate. Sounds like you are getting all set though! That's good.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Our school board has this included in their plan:
> Hand Dryers and paper towels
> During the initial phase of return to in-person instruction at schools, all electric hand dryers will be marked as out of service, and paper towels will be placed in bathrooms.
> 
> Their plan is actually pretty detailed which I appreciate. Sounds like you are getting all set though! That's good.



Hi Hon
,lol,,,and I love yah but,
do you remember your little list you posted elsewhere?? A stack of paper towels in a school washroom is an invitation for a *mung fight* or ceiling redecoration.
(mung fight is when you make paper all soapy wet and fling it at each other).
You should see what they do with the TP supply.
Now if they have said they are upping the staff to monitor this situation then yeah I'll agree that there might be some paper towels available when a student I'm supporting needs them.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1366828
Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1366695
Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1366693
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1366697
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys (Ontario) looks good if you need baby stuff, though I'm not sure spending $50 to get 95 AM is a great deal.


----------



## bababear_50

I saw a truck with this on it " Voila by Sobeys " on it outside my home on Tuesday and then saw this in the flyer section.
I didn't know they did home delivery.

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13401/1366195?page=1https://voila.ca/?utm_campaign=soft_launch_acq&utm_source=reebee&utm_medium=partnershipHugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

I met the first threshold for Christmas in July, and the 50 bonus miles have already posted! I'm a bit shocked.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (Off Topic)
Trying to keep myself occupied as I am going to dentist i half an hour,,,,
This looks interesting
https://www.toronto4kids.com/City-of-Toronto-Launches-DriveInTO/
https://www.toronto4kids.com/Family-Attractions-Are-Reopening-In-Toronto-The-GTA/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm doing the same as you Mel. Gotta go floss and brush then off I go too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Am I weird because I like going to the dentist?


----------



## bababear_50

all done.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Am I weird because I like going to the dentist?


Yes!
lol Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I've got to say I was impressed with the setup at the orthodondist (emergency repair). Little cones of silence (floor to ceiling) around each chair. Hepa filter next to the chair.

Now all I need is for the hygenist at the dentist to get back to work and I might be able to get another cleaning in before then end of the year.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Yes!
> lol Hugs Mel



Agree!  I was traumatized as a child. In March, I had an emergency visit that ended with the recommendation to immediately have a tooth pulled and cried like a baby. LOL


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> Am I weird because I like going to the dentist?


I don't mind it either - find it relaxing. Actually have almost dozed off at the dentist.  I guess because I haven't had any major issues - just cleaning, check up, and out quickly with my new toothbrush!  Lucky I guess.  But yeah, we're both probably weird.


----------



## juniorbugman

So an update to what you can earn points on at Shell.  It seems that starting last week that you can no longer earn Air Miles on Lottery.  Phooey because that is what I normally bought at Shell to earn points.  Guess I will be getting my lottery somewhere else.  We have been treating ourselves to $50 worth of scratch tickets every week and I earned 5 whole air miles each week. These tickets are scratched by 3 people so not just for me.   Sometimes I cashed in my points (on my birthday I did that), sometimes I paid cash and other times I cashed in our winnings.   We have been racking up the winnings during this pandemic time and I still have a whopping $176 left of winnings.  I think in total I have had over $400 in winnings.  Oh well it was fun while it lasted.   I will still buy tickets but maybe somewhere else now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Yes!
> lol Hugs Mel


I originally thought that you were referring to how many people are just nervous of the dentist but it just now occurred to me that maybe it was a Covid nervous. 



Debbie said:


> Agree!  I was traumatized as a child. In March, I had an emergency visit that ended with the recommendation to immediately have a tooth pulled and cried like a baby. LOL


I also had a bad experience as a child but it was because my regular dentist had to send me to someone closer to home to have 10 filings done. We lived 3 hours away.  I guess I'm lucky that I had the same dentist from the age of 3 until he passed away when I was in my late 20's.  He was an incredibly kind and gentle man. There was something calming about him.  A few years before he passed he merged his office in with a friend of his from dental school.  I then stayed with him for several more years until he retired.  That man also absolutely lovely.  Funny thing was he had HUGE hands.   



momof2gr8kids said:


> I don't mind it either - find it relaxing. Actually have almost dozed off at the dentist.  I guess because I haven't had any major issues - just cleaning, check up, and out quickly with my new toothbrush!  Lucky I guess.  But yeah, we're both probably weird.


I have fallen asleep in the chair. The dentist with the big hands would tap me on the forehead and say 'tappy, tappy.....you ok in there".  I went through a time with him that I spent a lot of time in the chair.  He and his assistant would chatter away in a very low tone and I would zone out and fall asleep.


----------



## Starwind

bababear_50 said:


> I saw a truck with this on it " Voila by Sobeys " on it outside my home on Tuesday and then saw this in the flyer section.
> I didn't know they did home delivery.
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13401/1366195?page=1https://voila.ca/?utm_campaign=soft_launch_acq&utm_source=reebee&utm_medium=partnershipHugs
> Mel



They started a few weeks ago, just in the Toronto area unfortunately for those of us who live elsewhere. I would love it if Sobey's delivered here as although they are the most expensive grocery store around here, they have a few things that only they sell.

SW


----------



## cari12

DH got the oil changed at Jiffy Lube yesterday. When the employee asked if he collected AM, my husband said: Thanks for asking, I’d be in big trouble with my wife if I forgot.


----------



## kerreyn

momof2gr8kids said:


> I thought Disney was automatically extending the expiry date to September 2021 at least.  Did you have that hassle because you extended it past that date?



If we bought the passes between March 2020 and June 2020, they would have been automatically extended. We bought them in January 2020, - so we didn't qualify for the extension.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kerreyn When are you going to wdw again?



We're going September 14 - 25, 2021. You?


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys (ON) has a weird deal, spend $100 this week and get 5X AM next week... guess they want people to return.




So how exactly does this work?
I spent $140.00 last week at Sobeys during the above offer.
So 5x What?

These are the airmiles that posted this week for that shop.

July 11, 2020

STANDARD OFFER
+6

July 11, 2020

1 MILE FOR EVERY $40
+1

July 11, 2020

MY OFFERS GOODWILL
+35

July 11, 2020

BONUS REWARD MILES
+75

July 11, 2020

BONUS REWARD MILES
+4






Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So how exactly does this work?
> I spent $140.00 last week at Sobeys during the above offer.
> So 5x What?
> 
> These are the airmiles that posted this week for that shop.
> 
> July 11, 2020
> 
> STANDARD OFFER
> +6
> 
> July 11, 2020
> 
> 1 MILE FOR EVERY $40
> +1
> 
> July 11, 2020
> 
> MY OFFERS GOODWILL
> +35
> 
> July 11, 2020
> View attachment 511218View attachment 511219View attachment 511222View attachment 511220View attachment 511221
> BONUS REWARD MILES
> +75
> 
> July 11, 2020
> 
> BONUS REWARD MILES
> +4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



I think you should have received a coupon or something maybe? So now whatever you spend this week earn you 5x the AM? I didn't do it because I wasn't spending that much. Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## juniorbugman

So I went to Sobeys yesterday and spent $156 and earned 7 base miles and and the unlocked offer - 5x base miles of 28 miles.  No coupon required - just had to earn the deal last week.  I found last weeks ad and it says "spend $100 this week and unlock 5 base miles( 1 base + 4 bonus miles per $20) spent next week.  Max 500 miles per collector number so not sure if it is a one and done deal or you can use it more than once.  It may be that you can use it for the whole week because it says per $20 spent on all qualifying transactions between July 16-22.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
I must admit I am still confused but I'm sure it will become clear after a good nite's rest.
Hugs
Mel

Edited to ask:
So this week I earn 5 base miles for every 20$ I spend?
So I'd have to spend another $100.00 this week just to get 25 airmiles?


----------



## ottawamom

The Sobeys offer is not really a great deal if you ask me.

I was shopping for loaded offers this week and somehow managed to spend just over $100 so I now qualify for the 5x deal next week. I pray there are good offers next week to make the shop worthwhile to collect something out of the 5x deal. Maybe I'll stock up the freezer with some meat.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks guys
> I must admit I am still confused but I'm sure it will become clear after a good nite's rest.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Edited to ask:
> So this week I earn 5 base miles for every 20$ I spend?
> So I'd have to spend another $100.00 this week just to get 25 airmiles?



I think that is correct Mel. I spent the required $100 last week and I asked when I did it if I needed for a coupon to be scanned or anything like that. The cashier was oblivious and had no clue. I just thought I would see what you guys all said LOL. I am kind off my AirMiles game right now!


----------



## bababear_50

Well we bypassed the *wonderful 5x* deal and picked up our groceries at No Frills. 
We actually spent way less and earned a good amount of PC points.
So Airmiles you are going to have to do better to get me back to Sobeys.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Well we bypassed the *wonderful 5x* deal and picked up our groceries at No Frills.
> We actually spent way less and earned a good amount of PC points.
> So Airmiles you are going to have to do better to get me back to Sobeys.
> Hugs
> Mel



ditto!


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Well we bypassed the *wonderful 5x* deal and picked up our groceries at No Frills.
> We actually spent way less and earned a good amount of PC points.
> So Airmiles you are going to have to do better to get me back to Sobeys.
> Hugs
> Mel


I received an offer from PC of purchase $20 in gas get 2000 points.  So, $2 in PC points or .10 in AM's.  It's pretty clear to me for this one to.  
AirMiles, pick up the pace!


----------



## Gigi22

July 19 and I already have my Christmas in July bonus AMs!


----------



## ElCray

Finished Samsung Pay taps this week for an easy 95 AMs on both my card and my husband's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just heard about this contest from the DJs on my morning radio show!
Summer Stay-cay Giveaway*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just heard about this contest from the DJs on my morning radio show!View attachment 511888
> Summer Stay-cay Giveaway*



I just Opted In
Thanks for the heads up!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Jacqueline, I just opted in.


----------



## Gigi22

Thanks Jacqueline, I’m in too!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just heard about this contest from the DJs on my morning radio show!View attachment 511888
> Summer Stay-cay Giveaway*


Opted in. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Gigi22

Huh, just noticed that the Christmas in July and the Summer Stay-cay Giveaway promos overlap.  Christmas goes to July 27, the Stay-cay starts July 20.  That could be confusing, especially if there are any missing AMs for that overlap week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gigi22 said:


> Huh, just noticed that the Christmas in July and the Summer Stay-cay Giveaway promos overlap.  Christmas goes to July 27, the Stay-cay starts July 20.  That could be confusing, especially if there are any missing AMs for that overlap week.


*there's no tracking required for the contest,  no extra miles to keep track of.  All you need to do is opt in and then you just get entries into the contest when you earn your miles,  easy peasy*


----------



## CanadianKrista

kerreyn said:


> If we bought the passes between March 2020 and June 2020, they would have been automatically extended. We bought them in January 2020, - so we didn't qualify for the extension.


These were the Canadian Passes?  They only sold those until Feb, so that doesn't make any sense?


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *there's no tracking required for the contest,  no extra miles to keep track of.  All you need to do is opt in and then you just get entries into the contest when you earn your miles,  easy peasy*



I like not having to track stuff. So have you got the new Dyson yet?


Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I just heard about this contest from the DJs on my morning radio show!View attachment 511888
> Summer Stay-cay Giveaway*


 You are truly our hero!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> So I went to Sobeys yesterday and spent $156 and earned 7 base miles and and the unlocked offer - 5x base miles of 28 miles. No coupon required - just had to earn the deal last week. I found last weeks ad and it says "spend $100 this week and unlock 5 base miles( 1 base + 4 bonus miles per $20) spent next week. Max 500 miles per collector number so not sure if it is a one and done deal or you can use it more than once. It may be that you can use it for the whole week because it says per $20 spent on all qualifying transactions between July 16-22.


That is just silly.  With Safeway's lousy offers the last 8 - 9 months, I would NOT have much faith that they will have many offers that are great for our family and what we purchase.  Safeway keeps getting a smaller and smaller portion of my grocery money every week.  

I did get one offer of get 95 miles on anything spent in the store.  I might go pick up something tonight to see if that is actually true.  I'll have to take a look at the flyer and my personal offers and see if I can't score a few extra miles.  



Donald - my hero said:


> I just heard about this contest from the DJs on my morning radio show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Stay-cay Giveaway


Thanks for the heads up.  I didn't get an email...but I did opt in from the website!!!!  Thanks Jacqueline @Donald - my hero  for all you do here to keep us in the loop!!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an onyx offer, collect 80 miles and get 60 bonus miles before August 3. Hopefully some others got this or perhaps a better one  I will have to hope for some kind of good deal at Metro or Sobeys this week I guess!


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got an onyx offer, collect 80 miles and get 60 bonus miles before August 3. Hopefully some others got this or perhaps a better one  I will have to hope for some kind of good deal at Metro or Sobeys this week I guess!


Mine is collect 20 get 20.  Not going out of me way for this.


----------



## kerreyn

CanadianKrista said:


> These were the Canadian Passes?  They only sold those until Feb, so that doesn't make any sense?



No, they weren't the Canadian Resident passes - they were the regular priced passes.


----------



## juniorbugman

Mine is collect 100 miles get 60.  May be a fetch to get that many miles.  I first thought it was just online shopping and I thought wooh you would have to spend a lot of money to earn 100 miles then I saw it was both online and in stores.  Whew.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Mine is collect 20 get 20.  Not going out of me way for this.



mine is 10/10

i think it must be based on collecting habits the last couple months. i’ll be lucky to get 10! haha


----------



## Raimiette

tinkerone said:


> Mine is collect 20 get 20.  Not going out of me way for this.



Mine is collect 100, get 60.  I opted in but am not likely to complete it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I didn't get an ONYX offer (yet) but i did get this oddly specific offer last Thursday (that i had honesty forgotten about ) and i really doubt we'll use it! Almost got new grates for the BBQ but couldn't find any that will fit, also need a cover but i can get one cheaper thru Amazon, possibly Crappy Tire or Home Hardware
*


----------



## bababear_50

No special offers for me yet....


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I like not having to track stuff. So have you got the new Dyson yet?
> View attachment 511895
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*Gawd, I'm falling behind here! YES, i placed my order on July 9th, it shipped on July 14th  and arrived at my door on July 15th  so 6 days turn around, not bad! They used CanPar and even though it says i would need to sign for it on delivery, THIS is what shows on the delivery confirmation and NO this ain't my signature - luckily i was walking past the front door and heard the thud as it landed against the wall

Meet Sir Sucksalot
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got earn 80, get 60 and DH got earn 50, get 50. I will be doing both.


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *Meet Sir Sucksalot*



LOVE the name!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
cleaning the garage out,,,,,,.......
what to do with a big bin of Disney memories,,like lots of stuff.
I know they are just memories but I still can't trash them.
Things like Year Of a million dreams lanyards,old plastic cards etc.
What do you do with your stuff?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> cleaning the garage out,,,,,,.......
> what to do with a big bin of Disney memories,,like lots of stuff.
> I know they are just memories but I still can't trash them.
> Things like Year Of a million dreams lanyards,old plastic cards etc.
> What do you do with your stuff?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


You reminded me of my Disney stuff stored in our apartment storage room. It’s a great question to ask and hope to find some creative ways to use them.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a plastic bin with all my cruise/disney stuff like maps, daily planners for cruises, plastic cards, etc. I would like to do something better with it, some gets tucked into the photobooks I make for each trip. 

I also have so many pressed pennies I'd like to be able to display. We love pressed pennies and have a tonne but they are all in my little safe just waiting to be put somewhere


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> cleaning the garage out,,,,,,.......
> what to do with a big bin of Disney memories,,like lots of stuff.
> I know they are just memories but I still can't trash them.
> Things like Year Of a million dreams lanyards,old plastic cards etc.
> What do you do with your stuff?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I would get a large shadowbox frame and fit whatever you can in it, then hang it on the wall. That's what I did with various items from a 2015 trip to Europe/Mediterranean cruise.  Pinned to the back of the frame, I have tickets to the tours/attractions we visited, a few pictures, our lanyards with our ship cards, some euros, on the bottom I have some coins, a little bear dressing like a Buckingham Palace Guard, a piece of the Berlin Wall and a miniature light up Eiffel Tower.  I find it's nicer and easier to look at when it's all in one place and on display.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> I also have so many pressed pennies I'd like to be able to display. We love pressed pennies and have a tonne but they are all in my little safe just waiting to be put somewhere



If you search "pressed penny display ideas" on Pinterest a lot of great ideas come up! There's a few ideas I've save for when/if I ever have enough pressed pennies.


----------



## isabellea

Included some in my photo albums (D ring albums) and I try to toss the rest.


----------



## marchingstar

kerreyn said:


> If you search "pressed penny display ideas" on Pinterest a lot of great ideas come up! There's a few ideas I've save for when/if I ever have enough pressed pennies.



I’ve seen people turn pressed pennies into jewelry. If your skin will tolerate the metal, it’s an option! If not, I bet it could make a cool garland-type decoration in a shadow box?


----------



## bababear_50

Last time I tried to do a garage clean out the whole family including my grand daughter helped out.....yeah what a mistake.
She is worst than my sons for OH Nana we have to save this and that!
I love her dearly but I have one big cedar chest of Princess dresses and accessories ,,another Big bin full of Lego sets ,,another Big bin full of old Disney Christmas lights & decorations which we no longer use.
One GIANT box of board games that no one ever uses,,but the top of the Box reads that I am not to get rid of them in red marker.
I swear it's my home ,,, but I have to sneak to the Goodwill to make donations.
I am gifting my sister with a Box of Snow White and the 7 dwarfs garden gnomes and telling her Dad wanted her to have them (little white lie),but at least they will still be in the family.
At the rate I'm going everything should be cleaned out and tidied up by the Fall.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> cleaning the garage out,,,,,,.......
> what to do with a big bin of Disney memories,,like lots of stuff.
> I know they are just memories but I still can't trash them.
> Things like Year Of a million dreams lanyards,old plastic cards etc.
> What do you do with your stuff?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


We were cleaning out our garage last night and I found a box of my daughter's stuff that she must have shoved in there, in a bag, when cleaning her room one time.  Anyways, it must have been there for a year and it was wet on the bottom, so mouldy in there.  I put on masks and gloves and carefully picked through and was sad to have to throw out some of her disney stuff.  Yeah, I know the autograph book with the characters' authentic signatures in it isn't a huge thrill, but I can still remember how the kids looked or how excited they were meeting them for the first time.  So, yeah I get it.  Hard to get rid of.  I've got old cards too that I'm saving for when I get back into scrapbooking or something .  One day...lol


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nice dyson Jacqueline.  But no comment on the name.  This house has dirty minds.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I have a plastic bin with all my cruise/disney stuff like maps, daily planners for cruises, plastic cards, etc. I would like to do something better with it, some gets tucked into the photobooks I make for each trip.
> 
> I also have so many pressed pennies I'd like to be able to display. We love pressed pennies and have a tonne but they are all in my little safe just waiting to be put somewhere



Etsy has some cute themed pressed penny albums. 
My kids have quite the collection of pressed pennies, we just use the albums we got from WDW and Universal.


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Nice dyson Jacqueline.  But no comment on the name.  This house has dirty minds.


*Likewise, but that didn't stop me , now did it *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Looks like I will be giving up collecting Air Miles.  I am extremely disappointed in AMEX's customer service.  I have a Platinum Air Miles AMEX and I cannot get a refund of the current credit on my account because I have requested and received 2 cheques for credit balances in the past 6 months (due to 3 cancelled WDW trips and 2 Disney cruises).  AMEX is now requiring me to get some documentation from WDW to confirm that the credit that was just processed (AP refund for the closure period) related to a prior purchase and that WDW needs to provide the details of the transactions.  Otherwise, I can just use balance to make purchases but I used my AMEX at Rexall and Shell and since Rexall is no longer an AM partner and I am now working from home, there is no way I can use the balance up anytime soon - hence the refund request.  I guess I will contact Disney to see if they can provide the requested information.  Looks like I will be using my PC Mastercard for my purchases now and when I use my points towards groceries, setting that $$$ aside and use for our WDW tickets when we are able to return to WDW & DL.


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Looks like I will be giving up collecting Air Miles.  I am extremely disappointed in AMEX's customer service.  I have a Platinum Air Miles AMEX and I cannot get a refund of the current credit on my account because I have requested and received 2 cheques for credit balances in the past 6 months (due to 3 cancelled WDW trips and 2 Disney cruises).  AMEX is now requiring me to get some documentation from WDW to confirm that the credit that was just processed (AP refund for the closure period) related to a prior purchase and that WDW needs to provide the details of the transactions.  Otherwise, I can just use balance to make purchases but I used my AMEX at Rexall and Shell and since Rexall is no longer an AM partner and I am now working from home, there is no way I can use the balance up anytime soon - hence the refund request.  I guess I will contact Disney to see if they can provide the requested information.  Looks like I will be using my PC Mastercard for my purchases now and when I use my points towards groceries, setting that $$$ aside and use for our WDW tickets when we are able to return to WDW & DL.



Hi Hon
I mean come on AMEX people are having to cancel all sorts of things right now. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I recently dumped my WestJet card,,,I need no more WestJet dollars right now and am going with PC Mastercard too.
I hope Disney is able to help you out.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1367761?page=12
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1367767
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1367655
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1367768
Happy safe shopping!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I mean come on AMEX people are having to cancel all sorts of things right now. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I recently dumped my WestJet card,,,I need no more WestJet dollars right now and am going with PC Mastercard too.
> I hope Disney is able to help you out.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks Mel.  I found out late last night that the reason I am probably having to jump through hoops is because on Monday a (now former) Disney CM was arrested and charged for processing refunds of over $100K to herself and her family.  It makes me wonder if one of the credit card companies she processed refunds on was AMEX.  But if that was the case, AMEX should have been honest with me and advised that as a result of some recent fraud related to refunds related to Disney, that they require additional information and that it needs to be confirmed by Disney that the credits are valid and to what transaction they relate (my guess because the refund amount was less than the purchase amount - tried to explain that it was for the days the parks were closed, not a full refund of our AP).  If they had explained it that way, I would have had no issue with contacting Disney to get the requested information.  I am also guessing that I will need to jump through hoops come September when Disney does process the remaining refund of my AP.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks Mel.  I found out late last night that the reason I am probably having to jump through hoops is because on Monday a (now former) Disney CM was arrested and charged for processing refunds of over $100K to herself and her family.  It makes me wonder if one of the credit card companies she processed refunds on was AMEX.  But if that was the case, AMEX should have been honest with me and advised that as a result of some recent fraud related to refunds related to Disney, that they require additional information and that it needs to be confirmed by Disney that the credits are valid and to what transaction they relate (my guess because the refund amount was less than the purchase amount - tried to explain that it was for the days the parks were closed, not a full refund of our AP).  If they had explained it that way, I would have had no issue with contacting Disney to get the requested information.  I am also guessing that I will need to jump through hoops come September when Disney does process the remaining refund of my AP.


Rather likely that the person you spoke with had no idea why further documentation is required.  Remember these are just people in a call centre reading only what is on the screen in front of them.   What jumps out at me is that you said you have had a few other refund cheques in the past few months......seems possible to me that your account has now been flagged because that's not a common thing to happen


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Rather likely that the person you spoke with had no idea why further documentation is required.  Remember these are just people in a call centre reading only what is on the screen in front of them.   What jumps out at me is that you said you have had a few other refund cheques in the past few months......seems possible to me that your account has now been flagged because that's not a common thing to happen



I guess it doesn't pay to have multiple trips planned and paid for when a pandemic happens and you are unable to travel.  I am hoping Disney can provide me with sufficient information for AMEX.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to add:
Careful review of the flyers has caused me to change my mind--off to PC Point collecting this week.
No Airmiles for me.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I hope I get some decent offers from Metro and Sobeys. There isn't much in the flyer to entice me to shop at either store (Aimiles related) right now. 

I used to look forward to Wednesday morning. Anticipating the AM deals for the week were a highlight to my hump-day morning. No longer. I'm back to just getting the minimum groceries needed to get us through the next few days. Shopping has lost it's shine. Come on Airmiles give us something to get excited about again. Life in a pandemic is hard. Give us something to get us excited about.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I hope I get some decent offers from Metro and Sobeys. There isn't much in the flyer to entice me to shop at either store (Aimiles related) right now.
> 
> I used to look forward to Wednesday morning. Anticipating the AM deals for the week were a highlight to my hump-day morning. No longer. I'm back to just getting the minimum groceries needed to get us through the next few days. Shopping has lost it's shine. Come on Airmiles give us something to get excited about again. Life in a pandemic is hard. Give us something to get us excited about.


I find shopping is just an ordeal now.  I went to Home Depot for 2 things and that turned into nearly 90 minutes.  I had to get a pair of running shoes and another ordeal....had to line up for 40 minutes just to get in and then once inside they were being very strict about where you could walk, try things on etc.  I’m glad that places are being that way but for me now I feel like EVERYTHING is the equivalent of your most hated task.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I agree with both of you above about shopping.  I'm not a big shopper to begin with.  I don't like the crowds and dealing with all the people and don't get me started on the energy in some of those places.  But grocery shopping has become a chore.  I used to enjoy getting up with the dh, grab a little breakfast, lists in hand, get what we needed for the week.  It was a fun little thing to do together.  We tried to make it fun.  Not anymore.  It's find what's on the list, and get out of the store.  I haven't done much other shopping other than going to the mall once.  I took a late lunch, to go to the mall when I knew it would NOT be busy, run into the store I wanted to...get what I was looking for, then out again.  

Online shopping is probably mostly what I will be doing for clothes and shoes in the coming months.  I just don't want to be in a mall or store unless I really have to right now.  
And our little city has not had many active cases, we are " spiking " right now at 9 active cases, and they are all from one business an their related households.  But I just have zero desire to be out and about.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I guess it doesn't pay to have multiple trips planned and paid for when a pandemic happens and you are unable to travel.  I am hoping Disney can provide me with sufficient information for AMEX.


so sad.  you try to be responsible and all, paying your bills before they're due ....   I feel ya - I am like that too.

I also hated shopping before all this.  I agree with ottawamom I looked forward to Wednesdays, and honestly I am almost always checking the flyer for the first time  on Saturday LOL


----------



## MoreTravels

I was an Onyx member last year. I am not sure what to do with the Air Miles any more. Disney tickets have expiration date and travel  expenses are down with pandemic. If I want to collect toaster or vacuum cleaner, it would be better to collect cash back.

I have over 5 digits sum of AM and not sure if I will continue to do those Mega event runs. I end up spending more on unnecessary things and earning useless miles.


----------



## bababear_50

After careful review of the Flyers I am now out. NO airmiles again this week for me.
Too many good deals on PC Points.

**My current Airmiles game plan**
I switched to cash only because I like that Ubereats,,Starbucks and Digital Movies are available right now. (All online stuff).
Every time I look at the Merchandise section right now the amount of points is just to high on everything.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> cleaning the garage out,,,,,,.......
> what to do with a big bin of Disney memories,,like lots of stuff.
> I know they are just memories but I still can't trash them.
> Things like Year Of a million dreams lanyards,old plastic cards etc.
> What do you do with your stuff?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel, after going through my mom's stuff a couple of years ago, I know that I don't want my kids to go through that-and she'd already tossed most stuff! When I come across memorbilia of any sort, I take a pic and put it on our family FB group. If no one wants the things posted, I cheerfully gift it to one of the charity thrift shops. I'm at a stage in my life that I don't need a lot of, er, stuff. We haven't bought souvenirs from WDW in years. And the only souvenirs I buy on my cruises are Christmas ornaments from each ship/port. BTW....kids want very little. I _was_ surprised with the stuffies. One claimed the Bell Hop (ToT style) for Dixie Landings, and one wanted a princess Minnie. The rest are being enjoyed by someone, somewhere. 


bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I mean come on AMEX people are having to cancel all sorts of things right now. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I recently dumped my WestJet card,,,I need no more WestJet dollars right now and am going with PC Mastercard too.
> I hope Disney is able to help you out.
> Hugs
> Mel


I still have my Westjet card, but it is getting no use at the moment. PCMC and my Visa that gets cash back are what I use except for LCBO, Foodland, Metro, and Shell.


----------



## hdrolfe

Today has been crazy so I haven't even looked at flyers yet! Kiddo fell off his bike yesterday while out with a friend, broke his arm. I wasn't sure last night, it was a little swollen but he could still move it so we put ice on and waited over night. It was still swollen and sore this morning so we went off to the ER. Five hours later, home with a splint that apparently isn't very sturdy. He has a buckle fracture. I guess it's good we don't have a trip planned this summer!

I have had a quick look at the flyers and don't really see anything AM worthy, which kind of sucks since I have offers for earning 80 to get 60 and also a BMO offer for airmilesshop, which I truly hate doing. I still want to keep saving them up, I am sure I will be able to travel again someday and being able to use them for flights or a hotel night is a good deal to me. I do understand that it hasn't been easy to earn them lately though, I get a few each week, some weeks are better than others, but I only get them on things I need any way. I really miss Rexall, I needed to buy bandaids and stuff today and could have used a few AM on that purchase.


----------



## bababear_50

Healing Hugs being sent your way Heather,,hope he heals well!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Just wanted to tell you all that I did the spend $100 at Sobeys last week, get 5X this week and I have shopped twice at Sobeys this week. Both times I got 5x the Airmiles. On Monday I came out with 95 total AMs and today I came out with 45 total. I had spent just over $100 today so my 5 translated to 45. I wish they would do this every week.


----------



## isabellea

Debbie said:


> Mel, after going through my mom's stuff a couple of years ago, I know that I don't want my kids to go through that-and she'd already tossed most stuff! When I come across memorbilia of any sort, I take a pic and put it on our family FB group. If no one wants the things posted, I cheerfully gift it to one of the charity thrift shops. I'm at a stage in my life that I don't need a lot of, er, stuff. We haven't bought souvenirs from WDW in years. And the only souvenirs I buy on my cruises are Christmas ornaments from each ship/port. BTW....kids want very little. I _was_ surprised with the stuffies. One claimed the Bell Hop (ToT style) for Dixie Landings, and one wanted a princess Minnie. The rest are being enjoyed by someone, somewhere.
> I still have my Westjet card, but it is getting no use at the moment. PCMC and my Visa that gets cash back are what I use except for LCBO, Foodland, Metro, and Shell.



My new favourite souvenir from our trips are beach towels. Practical and we always remember some good moments of that trip when using a towel at the pool or the beach. We also collect Christmas ornaments. We are planning a big remodel next year and I plan on being ruthless on tossing stuff.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

UPDATE:  WDW replied to my email and provided the necessary information to support the transactions.  I called AMEX tonight and the representative tonight told me that there was no issue with the fact that I had received several cheques for credit balances - the issue was because the purchase and credit were issued under different names.  I have now uploaded a copy of the email from WDW to AMEX and I am keeping my fingers crossed they issue my cheque.


----------



## bababear_50

Interesting article about Sobeys parent company's plans for the future.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...ategy/ar-BB174lHu?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=hplocalnews

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

isabellea said:


> My new favourite souvenir from our trips are beach towels. Practical and we always remember some good moments of that trip when using a towel at the pool or the beach. We also collect Christmas ornaments. We are planning a big remodel next year and I plan on being ruthless on tossing stuff.



I collect tea towels - like you, they’re practical and don’t take up much space. We usually get a new Christmas ornament every trip, and my guilty pleasure is a new Pandora charm per trip. I’ve debated getting into the Alex and Ani bracelets and have held off so far, but may just pick up a couple on our 2021 trip.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Today has been crazy so I haven't even looked at flyers yet! Kiddo fell off his bike yesterday while out with a friend, broke his arm. I wasn't sure last night, it was a little swollen but he could still move it so we put ice on and waited over night. It was still swollen and sore this morning so we went off to the ER. Five hours later, home with a splint that apparently isn't very sturdy. He has a buckle fracture. I guess it's good we don't have a trip planned this summer!
> 
> I have had a quick look at the flyers and don't really see anything AM worthy, which kind of sucks since I have offers for earning 80 to get 60 and also a BMO offer for airmilesshop, which I truly hate doing. I still want to keep saving them up, I am sure I will be able to travel again someday and being able to use them for flights or a hotel night is a good deal to me. I do understand that it hasn't been easy to earn them lately though, I get a few each week, some weeks are better than others, but I only get them on things I need any way. I really miss Rexall, I needed to buy bandaids and stuff today and could have used a few AM on that purchase.



I hope that arm heals up quickly! We had to take our kid to the ER this month too...if only accidents didn’t happen mid-pandemic! 

I agree that earning has been impossible lately. I’m not earning, but I’m not quite jumping ship yet either. I’ve looked for merchandise we’d use but nothing feels worth my miles, so they’re sitting untouched for now. I like the way you think though...optimism we’ll put them towards great trips in the future!


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe hope your little guy is feeling better. It's hard to have a cast on in the summer.

I agree with everyone that earning a few miles each week has been a challenge of late. I hope I have some good deals at Sobeys because I forgot I qualified for the 5X AM this week. It would be nice to get a few extra AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Another weary hunter here as well. Like others have mentioned, shopping has become a chore that i enjoy less and less as time passes. It seems that people think they once they slap a mask on all other protocols are no longer required and they reach in front of you for things, push to get past, ignore direction signs on floors & end of aisles, stores have stopped cleaning carts and most annoying for me is that stocking seems to have fallen back to pre:COVID-19 levels, ABYSMAL! Grocery shopping has always been an outing for us, we enjoy the time together (heck we actually paid a sitter to stay with the kids so we could go out shopping!!) and now that I'm doing it on my own it just SUCKS! 

I need a bunch of stuff this week and I'm waiting to see what offers pop up from Metro, they've been pretty pathetic the last couple of weeks, i need a threshold spend!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> I collect tea towels - like you, they’re practical and don’t take up much space. We usually get a new Christmas ornament every trip, and my guilty pleasure is a new Pandora charm per trip. I’ve debated getting into the Alex and Ani bracelets and have held off so far, but may just pick up a couple on our 2021 trip.


My last two WDW trips I bought a park exclusive Pandora charm.  It's funny because DH gave me the bracelet for Christmas a few years ago and he bought one with a diamond clasp which I said was beautiful just as it was and I would not add any charms.  I swear I'm not getting any more.   DD who is my usual WDW partner has several Alex and Ani's that we have to trek to DS to get from (I think it's called) Ever After Jewelers just because they have the best selection on property.


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats Jacqueline on the 1300 pages. Who would have ever thought a little discussion about Airmiles would go this long.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> UPDATE:  WDW replied to my email and provided the necessary information to support the transactions.  I called AMEX tonight and the representative tonight told me that there was no issue with the fact that I had received several cheques for credit balances - the issue was because the purchase and credit were issued under different names.  I have now uploaded a copy of the email from WDW to AMEX and I am keeping my fingers crossed they issue my cheque.


 I'm glad you got that all worked out!  How did you request a cheque from Amex? I just got a credit on mine from Mirvish for the 9(!) tickets for Come From Away that were refunded, and I'm wondering how I get that to usable funds....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just got a minute to take a look at the flyer for Safeway.  It looks like there are a couple of items I might try to stop and pick up and get a couple of miles.  

I'll just keep collecting the miles for now.  I'm in no rush to cash them out on merchandise.  I'll keep collecting and cross my fingers that within the next 12 -18 months that we will have some sort of normalcy in our lives again


----------



## hdrolfe

I did go to Sobeys for groceries today, I had a couple loaded offers that I thought would be good, neither one was on my receipt so I called and they took care of it. It's always so quick! I should remember that and call more often. Any way, not a big haul but 35 AM for my groceries this week. All stuff we need, except the chocolate bars, those I just wanted


----------



## juniorbugman

I did my Sobey's shop today and earned 60 airmiles so only another 40 to go for my bonus deal of earn 100 miles get  60 bonus miles.  I will get those next week when I do my weekly shop.  I don't collect miles for anything in particular so I will keep shopping at Sobey's as I like the store better than the nearby Superstore and I never get good points there because I don't shop for my loaded offers very often.  I also know all the staff so feel better going there and I never have to stand in a line as the store usually isn't too busy.  I went to superstore the other day and the checkout line was long.  
I may or may not redeem my airmiles for a Traeger grill.  It is only a travelling one but it may be worth it to get one for the house.  I follow a BBQ guru who swears by them and I would like to try some of her recipes on a Traeger.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

CanadianKrista said:


> I'm glad you got that all worked out!  How did you request a cheque from Amex? I just got a credit on mine from Mirvish for the 9(!) tickets for Come From Away that were refunded, and I'm wondering how I get that to usable funds....



All you have to do is call AMEX and request the credit to be refunded to you by cheque.  When you call have available the date of the original transaction so they can match it up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I messed up.....I have the BMO offer to spend $50 at Sobeys and earn 30 miles.  Not much but I figured it was an easy one. I get the few items that I need and I'm only at around $28 so as I wander the store I realize that I can just get a gift card.  
 SO WHAT DID I DO...…...I first bought the gift card and then my groceries and used the card to pay for my groceries. I start walking out of the store and it hits me like a brick to the face.   I've got until the 26th so I'll be heading back to buy another gift card.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> So I messed up.....I have the BMO offer to spend $50 at Sobeys and earn 30 miles.  Not much but I figured it was an easy one. I get the few items that I need and I'm only at around $28 so as I wander the store I realize that I can just get a gift card.
> SO WHAT DID I DO...…...I first bought the gift card and then my groceries and used the card to pay for my groceries. I start walking out of the store and it hits me like a brick to the face.   I've got until the 26th so I'll be heading back to buy another gift card.


Did you pay for the gift card with your MasterCard? Would that not fulfill  your commitment?


----------



## ottawamom

I can confirm (from experience) that BMO doesn't care what you purchase so long as it is at Sobeys and is on your Mastercard. Was the offer for purchase in one transaction or was it a cumulative spend? If cumulative you may not have that much more to spend on your second shop.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Did you pay for the gift card with your MasterCard? Would that not fulfill  your commitment?


No...I bought the gift card with my MC ($25) but then paid for my $28 groceries with the gift card.   I had to spend $50 on the MC.  

I just went back to Sobeys and bought another $25 gift card so now I’m good.  

BTW....the Cheerio offer is for really small boxes that they don’t have.  Just to make it confusing they have, what I consider the small boxes (400g) on sale for $3.99 which is what is mentioned in the flyer as the single unit price for the ones with the airmiles attached.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I can confirm (from experience) that BMO doesn't care what you purchase so long as it is at Sobeys and is on your Mastercard. Was the offer for purchase in one transaction or was it a cumulative spend? If cumulative you may not have that much more to spend on your second shop.


It is a cumulative spend...so all is good now


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I had a busy day yesterday - ok, BC (Before COVID-19) I would have considered it a slow day, but you get it! Every shopping trip takes at least twice as long and coming home with it takes even longer!!!

First I dropped off some pottery that I'd painted so it can get fired. The sewing machine is at the hospital because i was cursing it with EVERY.SINGLE.MASK. i sewed since it was dropping stitches, thread kept breaking and the tension was never right. So I wanted something productive to waste my time with and I've been looking at getting 2 butter dishes (hubby eats salted and i use unsalted due to the food allergies since salt isn't just salt!) and a better milk jug than the stupid plastic ones & I figured why not make them myself! I'll share pictures next week when i pick them up. That required heading downtown and finding a parking spot which is a nightmare due to the streets being closed to accommodate patio dining 

After that I figured i would drive home past Costco to see if it was busy and when i saw no line up and LOTS of parking spots i decided to pop in. WOW, big changes there that I'm not a fan of: no line because they are no longer limiting people in the store, everyone is wearing masks due to our mandate but that just seems to give people the idea they no longer need to socially distance. Soooo many pushy people, reaching in front of me, making snide remarks because i was waiting my turn to go down aisles that I felt panicky! I couldn't find any CDN taters other than russets and they turn to mush when i cook them according the the allergist suggestion AND i forgot to buy steaks 

Realized I was going to need to go to Metro to get milk, taters, nacho chips that hubby likes only they carry, and ice cream bars he loves but not until we headed out for our after dinner walk (which became 8 last night). Figured i wouldn't be able to go till today since they've been closing at 8 but when i checked Google,  SURPRISE, open regular hours now, 7 - 10, SCORE! There might have been 10 other people there (guess i wasn't the only one who assumed they closed at 8) I STILL forgot the steaks but managed to get everything else. I wasn't happy to notice the signs that were only at the tills that they're now charging for bags again but since i refuse to pay for something i don't want anyway, I just scanned the stuff, put it up on the shelf, then tossed it back into the cart and packed in into the bags when i got to the car.

AIRMILES connection: I didn't realize until i woke up this morning that I didn't even check my receipt to see how many miles i earned, I'm truly not in the hunt right now  Spent $74.78 and earned a whopping 12 miles and 9 of those were targeted milk offers!!*


----------



## ottawamom

I beat you but only slightly. At Metro I spent  $87 and got a whopping, wait for it 20AM. My total for the month is just over 500AM. I used to do 1500-2000 a month. Ah! the good old days. Please come back.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> making snide remarks because i was waiting my turn to go down aisles that I felt panicky!



I know exactly how you feel, the same thing happened to me at Costco last week. I stood waiting for my turn to enter an isle and I had a person come up behind me and make a remark. It was awful!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> The sewing machine is at the hospital because i was cursing it with EVERY.SINGLE.MASK. i sewed since it was dropping stitches, thread kept breaking and the tension was never right.


I feel your pain.  I too keep yelling at my sewing machine and keep saying to myself " that I should oil it and see if that fixes the problem".   I will have to get to that because my sister wants me to make her more masks and I have to make pillow covers for the couch cushions at the cottage.


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to pick up a few toothbrushes and toothpaste from Sobeys because they ended up having double airmiles attached to them.
Spend $10.00.=50 Airmiles.
I also grabbed two canisters of In The Raw Sugar, which I like in my tea. 20 Airmiles .
Total airmiles 70 ---not bad.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I ordered the new Canadian Candles from Airmiles today.
Stocking it away for my daughter inlaw for her Birthday in the Fall.
Serendipity Candles Spa Time Bundle
936 Dream Miles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Love those  candles Mel, what a great idea. I'll have to go online and have a look.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been quietly watching the thread count, chewing on my nails, and repeatedly refreshing the page since THIS post was made yesterday*


ottawamom said:


> Congrats Jacqueline on the 1300 pages. Who would have ever thought a little discussion about Airmiles would go this long.


*A quick check of the other stats showed a couple of other awesome things about our tight-knit community
*
*26 THOUSAND replies and over 2 MILLION views in just under 5 years   I'm sure there must be a way to check and see how many participants there have been over the years but a quick glance at the first couple of pages shows we have about 20 of us who were, and continue to be, active hunters. I love that we're still posting even though the offers are pretty abysmal right now and that we're sharing how to both earn, redeem AND how to get refunds for travel related rewards with each other.*

*I think it's rather appropriate that the person who pointed out that we'd hit 1,300 pages of posts managed to land on another milestone!!!

Congrats @ottawamom 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Congrats Ottawa Mom!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Too cool! Congrats, @ottawamom


----------



## AngelDisney

Yay Ottawamom!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Wow...that's really cool.  2 million views that doesn't seem possible.

Just wanted to say that I've got you all beat on the AM's earned for yesterday......a big fat ZERO.  All I bought was a gift card.

On the sewing machine subject.....I'm a VERY basic sewer, as in, I can make pillows and hem things.  I can't make clothes or anything like that.  The machine I have I bought close to 20 years ago and it was used then.  It's a Kenmore machine that had no owners manual so I have no idea how to properly take care of it.....and never have.  Oil it?  I figured it probably needed that but I've never done it. Tension.....have no idea when or why to adjust that.  I'm sure there are YouTube videos on this sort of stuff but I never think to look.   I'm still making masks but I'm going to get that wrapped up in the next day or two and put the machine away.  I wanted to get enough made for my family to last through the winter and so that they don't need to be washed daily.   I think I've made around 60 so far.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Wow...that's really cool.  2 million views that doesn't seem possible.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I've got you all beat on the AM's earned for yesterday......a big fat ZERO.  All I bought was a gift card.
> 
> On the sewing machine subject.....I'm a VERY basic sewer, as in, I can make pillows and hem things.  I can't make clothes or anything like that.  The machine I have I bought close to 20 years ago and it was used then.  It's a Kenmore machine that had no owners manual so I have no idea how to properly take care of it.....and never have.  Oil it?  I figured it probably needed that but I've never done it. Tension.....have no idea when or why to adjust that.  I'm sure there are YouTube videos on this sort of stuff but I never think to look.   I'm still making masks but I'm going to get that wrapped up in the next day or two and put the machine away.  I wanted to get enough made for my family to last through the winter and so that they don't need to be washed daily.   I think I've made around 60 so far.


Try an online search for the manual. I have had good luck with finding manuals online.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you everyone for your kind congratulations. I just spend way too much time here. The person we should really be congratulating in Jacqueline @Donald - my hero . She is the person who has kept this thread alive and rolling along all these years. Without her this thread would likely have died off years ago.

Thank you Jacqueline, for making this a place we can discuss Airmiles and just about everything else that comes up from time to time.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

After getting home from camping, I checked my account and I saw 245 bonus miles from sobeys. I have no idea where they came from  as I keep my receipts until miles are posted.
Going to sobeys tmr to finish off a cumulative offer and start two more.


----------



## ElCray

Remember that tmrw (Monday) is the last day for Christmas in July!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Remember that tmrw (Monday) is the last day for Christmas in July!


*YUP! Hubby was musing about possibly needing a webcam soon, i gave him a quick side-eye as I opened up the airmilesshop webpage and asked a ton of pointed questions 
I found a webcam on New egg - $250
A nifty thing to wrangle all the tools that came with Sir Sucksalot on Amazon that i can add to my running list*
*And finally a BBQ cover from Rona that will let me use a targeted offer i have from them as well!*

*I'll finish up the actual **transactions** tomorrow and I  should be able to pull in over 400 miles!!!!*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! Hubby was musing about possibly needing a webcam soon, i gave him a quick side-eye as I opened up the airmilesshop webpage and asked a ton of pointed questions
> I found a webcam on New egg - $250
> A nifty thing to wrangle all the tools that came with Sir Sucksalot on Amazon that i can add to my running list*
> *And finally a BBQ cover from Rona that will let me use a targeted offer i have from them as well!*
> 
> *I'll finish up the actual **transactions** tomorrow and I  should be able to pull in over 400 miles!!!!*


I got the kids some clothes and Christmas gifts from the mega sale at Children's Place, some new Birkenstocks from DSW, and an order from the Gap at 5x (although many of the items in that order are on backorder for some reason).


----------



## marcyleecorgan

thanks for the reminder on the AM promo, we have 1 more store to pick from and then *crosses fingers* we will qualify for the 300 AM


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! Hubby was musing about possibly needing a webcam soon, i gave him a quick side-eye as I opened up the airmilesshop webpage and asked a ton of pointed questions
> I found a webcam on New egg - $250
> A nifty thing to wrangle all the tools that came with Sir Sucksalot on Amazon that i can add to my running list*
> *And finally a BBQ cover from Rona that will let me use a targeted offer i have from them as well!*
> 
> *I'll finish up the actual **transactions** tomorrow and I  should be able to pull in over 400 miles!!!!*


Not to step on toes, but if you have a good bbq, you should not cover it. The good ones are built to be outside. The covers keep moisture in and that is what rots them out. I have never covered any of mine in 30years. My current ones are 15 and 20 years old and look and work great.


----------



## hdrolfe

I was going to do the online shopping thing but my amazon order didn't seem to work so I decided not to bother. I spent quite a bit and the points never showed up. Old Navy worked right off. Very annoying and I remember why I hate it. 

I only really tried because amazon isn't on rakuten and i figured what the heck. But then amazon shipped everything in separate boxes, so nothing added up right and screw it. I can't be bothered to fight for a few hundred airmiles at this point. I didn't bother with a third store.


----------



## pigletto

So I thought I would ask my shopping friends this question..
I haven’t been collecting any Airmiles since the pandemic started but plan to start again slowly. I‘m starting to pay attention to the online promos. Which got me thinking .. are any of you thinking of Christmas shopping yet ?  I know .. I want to roll my eyes at myself for thinking of it this early. But I keep wondering what will happen if we experience a resurgence in the Fall, and we don’t feel safe going in stores ? Canada Post is always bad around the holidays but this year delivery could be significantly worse. I was waiting up to a month for Amazon orders in April.

Anyway , I guess my question is if any of you have started shopping now ? Is anyone trying to get it all done early ?


----------



## hdrolfe

I used to Christmas shop this early but now kiddo is so fickle, he will change his mind on what he wants so I will have to wait until closer to the date, or at least closer to December. I have an idea of what I want to get him but need to see if it really does interest him still.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> So I thought I would ask my shopping friends this question..
> I haven’t been collecting any Airmiles since the pandemic started but plan to start again slowly. I‘m starting to pay attention to the online promos. Which got me thinking .. are any of you thinking of Christmas shopping yet ?  I know .. I want to roll my eyes at myself for thinking of it this early. But I keep wondering what will happen if we experience a resurgence in the Fall, and we don’t feel safe going in stores ? Canada post is always bad around the holidays but this year delivery’s could be significantly worse. I was waiting up to a month for Amazon orders in April.
> 
> Anyway , I guess my question is if any of you have started shopping now ? Is anyone trying to get it all done early ?


Great idea! I think it would be good to get going on it early this year. I've cut my shopping way back in the past few years. The boys get cheques but I still need some smaller things for them to unwrap. I will have to start a list and put my thinking cap on.


----------



## bababear_50

Ding ! Ding! Ding!
Bells are ringing !!!
Christmas Bells that is!!!
Pigletto I started ...

I say no Bah Humbug due to Covid 19 this year for my family!!!

Ok the kids have limited me to $100.00 gift each ....party poopers.

Anyhow this month I bought Amazon $50.00 cards with the BMO mastercard to get airmiles,,, & $40.00 Airmiles Ubereats e vouchers & $10.00 starbucks gift cards all via Cash Airmiles.

I picked up some beautifully made reusable cotton Christmas bags from Etsy.
Mini gift card ones and little santa sack ones.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/SewGoodGiftBags?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=672875073

I tried to say I wouldn't do stockings but I finally told my sons "look stockings are just part of who I am" ,,,I'll try to keep the cost down.



I need some ideas for family (brothers & sister) gift.(probably something basket food related).

I am french knitting a very long garland for the Christmas tree,,,my kids think I'm nuts but hey it keeps me busy......I'll post a pic when it's done/

Oh and I am thinking of making my granddaughter a scarf,,that is if I can refine my knitting capabilities. (never knitted anything before in my life).

This is my list for stockings
Top 10 Xmas Mini Stockings
1 humidifier cleaning fish (need to buy 2 more).
1 toothbrush---CHECK
1 mini toothpaste ---CHECK
1 dental floss---CHECK
1 Lip balm ---CHECK
1 mini scope ---CHECK
1 mini hand sanitizer---CHECK
1 mini Advil--- CHECK
1 Mini Tylenol ---CHECK
1 pack cookies
1 cough drops
1 chocolate bar
1 gum pack
CHECK means I've bought them.

The only one I will wait for is my Granddaughter as she can change her mind on a dime,,,,teens.
Love her though!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Not to step on toes, but if you have a good bbq, you should not cover it. The good ones are built to be outside. The covers keep moisture in and that is what rots them out. I have never covered any of mine in 30years. My current ones are 15 and 20 years old and look and work great.


*yeah,  this is a case of it doesn't matter what we think or want.  We're in a townhouse condo complex and if we have a bbq outside it must be covered. Regarding the actual bbq itself,  don't get me started! It has cast iron grill plates and the friggin things rusted before the end of the first season.  The suggestion from broil king,  to everyone who complains about this is to be sure they're clean  and dry after each use and store them in a dry spot,  preferably inside.  Excuse me but WTAF?!? Who takes grills off and stores them inside?!?!*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Ding ! Ding! Ding!
> Bells are ringing !!!
> Christmas Bells that is!!!
> Pigletto I started ...
> 
> I say no Bah Humbug due to Covid 19 this year for my family!!!
> 
> Ok the kids have limited me to $100.00 gift each ....party poopers.
> 
> Anyhow this month I bought Amazon $50.00 cards with the BMO mastercard to get airmiles,,, & $40.00 Airmiles Ubereats e vouchers & $10.00 starbucks gift cards all via Cash Airmiles.
> 
> I picked up some beautifully made reusable cotton Christmas bags from Etsy.
> Mini gift card ones and little santa sack ones.
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/SewGoodGiftBags?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=672875073
> 
> I tried to say I wouldn't do stockings but I finally told my sons "look stockings are just part of who I am" ,,,I'll try to keep the cost down.
> 
> View attachment 513866
> 
> I need some ideas for family (brothers & sister) gift.(probably something basket food related).
> 
> I am french knitting a very long garland for the Christmas tree,,,my kids think I'm nuts but hey it keeps me busy......I'll post a pic when it's done/
> 
> Oh and I am thinking of making my granddaughter a scarf,,that is if I can refine my knitting capabilities. (never knitted anything before in my life).
> 
> This is my list for stockings
> Top 10 Xmas Mini Stockings
> 1 humidifier cleaning fish (need to buy 2 more).
> 1 toothbrush---CHECK
> 1 mini toothpaste ---CHECK
> 1 dental floss---CHECK
> 1 Lip balm ---CHECK
> 1 mini scope ---CHECK
> 1 mini hand sanitizer---CHECK
> 1 mini Advil--- CHECK
> 1 Mini Tylenol ---CHECK
> 1 pack cookies
> 1 cough drops
> 1 chocolate bar
> 1 gum pack
> CHECK means I've bought them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Don't forget about Christmas themed face masks. I can't wait to start making some. I will limit myself to not wearing them before the beginning of December.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Don't forget about Christmas themed face masks. I can't wait to start making some. I will limit myself to not wearing them before the beginning of December.


Yes Yes!





who don't wear masks!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Don't forget about Christmas themed face masks. I can't wait to start making some. I will limit myself to not wearing them before the beginning of December.



Oh I like this, and Halloween ones for kiddo! I think they are my new favourite accessory, since I can't show off my fun lipstick colours with one on.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*EXACTLY! Covid-chic masks!! I can't wait for my machine to get home from the hospital so i can go get more Disney material, and fall stuff, and Halloween and and, and!!! Get the idea? I love having a choice for what to slap on before i head into a store and seeing the reactions from other people makes it worth the time.*


----------



## juniorbugman

I know I want to use my Halloween and fall material and make more masks.  I also found some Christmas material in my stash so I will make some of them as well.   One of my friends has asked me to make some masks for her teddies like I made for mine so I will do that first since I have enough masks for me right now.  My sister keeps saying she wants me to make her some masks but she keeps forgetting to bring me the material.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP! Hubby was musing about possibly needing a webcam soon, i gave him a quick side-eye as I opened up the airmilesshop webpage and asked a ton of pointed questions
> I found a webcam on New egg - $250
> A nifty thing to wrangle all the tools that came with Sir Sucksalot on Amazon that i can add to my running list*
> *And finally a BBQ cover from Rona that will let me use a targeted offer i have from them as well!*
> 
> *I'll finish up the actual **transactions** tomorrow and I  should be able to pull in over 400 miles!!!!*


Thanks! I decided to go to airmilesshops and see what I could do. They have a summer sale on SAXX boxers, so I picked up some for DH and DSs. Picked up a nice swim suit for one son. All for Christmas gifts. Then, on to Zwilling. Checked with daughter in law and confirmed that 2nd son would like knives (I recalled that he had mentioned he was looking at an expensive one at Costco.) Again, summer sale and Christmas gift. He's not getting Zwilling, but Henkels, which was my first good knife. Those two orders put me at ~260, so I went to Amazon and picked up something off my wishlist. But then I realized I have no idea what does/doesn't get airmiles from Amazon....so, off I went and picked up some things from The Children's Place. Fingers crossed I've calculated correctly and puts me over the $300. Being so close, I _want_ the 300 airmiles! But hey! A few Christmas gifts bought and some cool Canada Day stuff for when my granddaughter gets to come next year.


----------



## ElCray

Just checked the flyer and IGA in Quebec is having a very rare "Miles Spree" starting July 30th! Lots of products we don't normally see for Air Miles bonuses, including nice jams, BEER, etc.


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Just checked the flyer and IGA in Quebec is having a very rare "Miles Spree" starting July 30th! Lots of products we don't normally see for Air Miles bonuses, including nice jams, BEER, etc.



Well fingers and toes crossed here that we get some good deals here!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*That moment when you check your Airmiles account to see what transactions have posted (what used to happen at least once a day, some days more when waiting for bonus miles to appear now happens maybe twice a week) and you almost pass out at the number of miles beside the words BMO Mastercard. OMG, we're lucky if we get more than 10 miles a month unless there's an offer connected to using it because we rarely use it. This month?? 95  I couldn't for the life of me figure out what on earth I had spent that much money on, there's been no discretionary shopping happening, we don't order any take-out, haven't filled the car up since May! Then I got ready for bed and it dawned on me as i stuck my new mouth guard in.

Remember those discussion about dental visits? I didn't mention mine but i knew i needed to head in because I'd managed to grind my front teeth to the point that they were all the same height and I react to the material used to make the drug store guards. I was told it was also time for my comprehensive cleaning,(BLECTH, I hate the dentist) so that meant close to 90 minutes in the chair. I have another appointment next week to get my VERY.FIRST.EVER. filling because i have apparently cracked one of my molars in half from the grinding THANKS Covid for ruining my record  The dentist said he's going to put a very big, bold, all caps note in my file saying "Not Cavity Related"  So yeah, a $450 mouth guard plus the full appointment made for a very hefty MC charge!!! *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have another appointment next week to get my VERY.FIRST.EVER. filling because i have apparently cracked one of my molars in half from the grinding THANKS Covid for ruining my record  The dentist said he's going to put a very big, bold, all caps note in my file saying "Not Cavity Related"  So yeah, a $450 mouth guard plus the full appointment made for a very hefty MC charge!!! *


Airmiles-the only thing I smile about when going to the dentist.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW! Now this is how i wish online shopping promos worked EVERY TIME! I placed all 3 of my orders after 7 last night and i just got these postings!! My BBQ cover was ready to be picked up at 8:30 this morning, the stand for Sir Sucksalot will be here by Thursday and the Webcam left Richmond BC at 6:10 this morning!!!
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ughhhh...good news/bad news.  I'm finally reopening my business!  I spent far too long today in a meeting  discussing how things would be running.  Now....I'm in total stress mode.  There are a poop ton of things that I need to get organized and purchased by Friday.  I've been on it for the last 4.5 hours straight  so now I'm sitting with a cup of tea and came to the Dis for a wee mental break....or perhaps break down   I've got papers strewn all over my dinning room table and my fingers have been flying on the keys searching for the items I need to stock. In some areas I need 10X what I was using before .  I've got to make schedules in a completely different way that right now I can't even see being feasible.   Those schedules need to be emailed out every day....24hrs in advance.  I can't bring in my own staff....nightmare!  I have to get Covid tested every 14 days.  I think my biggest issue right now is finding a face shield.

My phone has been pinging non stop for hours as word has gotten out.   All happy messages which I will say makes me feel good but I'm turning the phone off now.

So all that and I'm here with you.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> WOW! Now this is how i wish online shopping promos worked EVERY TIME! I placed all 3 of my orders after 7 last night and i just got these postings!! My BBQ cover was ready to be picked up at 8:30 this morning, the stand for Sir Sucksalot will be here by Thursday and the Webcam left Richmond BC at 6:10 this morning!!!


Jeez I wish I had your luck with online airmiles posting.  I am still waiting for my June one to post from Chapters.  I think it was needed to earn bonus miles for 2 online shops.  Amazon already posted but it seems that Chapters doesn't seem to post for me.  Neither does the Source.  Guess I will fighting for those measly little points.   Like you most of my items have shipped so I would think the points should be forthcoming.
Wow I see that you even got part of the Christmas in July money already


----------



## ottawamom

I just checked my AM account and Sobeys and Foodland Bonus Boom AM (25AM) for using 95Cash AM just posted. Here's hoping the actual bonus from AM will be coming soon.

Just checked DH account and the Gatorade purchase which didn't show on the recipt finally posted as well as his Cash AM use.

Never thought I'd be so excited over getting 95AM (Bonus Boom for using 3 offers). The Big bonus hasn't posted yet but it can't be far behind. Ah, the depths to which I have sunk as a result of Covid.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We got ours too, @ottawamom. I was trying to figure out what they were for!


----------



## tinkerone

Just got an email offer for my MC.  Spend $750 between July 28 and Aug 3rd, get 40 AM's.  Not a lot of AM's but I will reach that spend with no problem.  Dentist on Thursday, not cheap.  Shopping for a birthday dinner for number one son, which is also on Thursday .  A will be doing a shop at Costco which we all know isn't cheap.  Also my car/house insurances will be coming out in the next two days.  
I should get the 40 AM's.


----------



## mort1331

Yes not enough amiles to chase..but little bonus if normal shopping


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got this from BMO:


----------



## cari12

Did anyone else do the donate 500AM for a $50 food bank donation? It said they would email a tax receipt within 90 days. If you did this promo, did you receive the tax receipt?


----------



## VacayPlanner

dancin Disney style said:


> Ughhhh...good news/bad news.  I'm finally reopening my business!  I spent far too long today in a meeting  discussing how things would be running.  Now....I'm in total stress mode.  There are a poop ton of things that I need to get organized and purchased by Friday.  I've been on it for the last 4.5 hours straight  so now I'm sitting with a cup of tea and came to the Dis for a wee mental break....or perhaps break down   I've got papers strewn all over my dinning room table and my fingers have been flying on the keys searching for the items I need to stock. In some areas I need 10X what I was using before .  I've got to make schedules in a completely different way that right now I can't even see being feasible.   Those schedules need to be emailed out every day....24hrs in advance.  I can't bring in my own staff....nightmare!  I have to get Covid tested every 14 days.  I think my biggest issue right now is finding a face shield.
> 
> My phone has been pinging non stop for hours as word has gotten out.   All happy messages which I will say makes me feel good but I'm turning the phone off now.
> 
> So all that and I'm here with you.




This is my first post, but I have been reading along literally for years and feel like I kind of know the regulars, lol.  

@dancin Disney style based on your previous posts I think we may live in neighbouring cities.  I just wanted to share that on the weekend I saw face shields at the Burlington Costco.  No sure if they are what you are looking for but it may be worth a phone call 

Thank you all for sharing your weekly airmiles finds and strategies.  Every week I come here first before I even look at the flyer!


----------



## bababear_50

BMO has selected you to receive this week-long Bonus Offer to help you get closer to your next Reward:​


​





Get​

150​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​

when you use Miles towards kitchen accessories, home electronics and more in the Dream Rewards catalogue by *August 3, 2020*.1​



​


So like does this mean anything in the Dream reward catalogue?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Did anyone else do the donate 500AM for a $50 food bank donation? It said they would email a tax receipt within 90 days. If you did this promo, did you receive the tax receipt?



Hi Hon
I did but haven't received any from Airmiles yet.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Ughhhh...good news/bad news.  I'm finally reopening my business!  I spent far too long today in a meeting  discussing how things would be running.  Now....I'm in total stress mode.  There are a poop ton of things that I need to get organized and purchased by Friday.  I've been on it for the last 4.5 hours straight  so now I'm sitting with a cup of tea and came to the Dis for a wee mental break....or perhaps break down   I've got papers strewn all over my dinning room table and my fingers have been flying on the keys searching for the items I need to stock. In some areas I need 10X what I was using before .  I've got to make schedules in a completely different way that right now I can't even see being feasible.   Those schedules need to be emailed out every day....24hrs in advance.  I can't bring in my own staff....nightmare!  I have to get Covid tested every 14 days.  I think my biggest issue right now is finding a face shield.
> 
> My phone has been pinging non stop for hours as word has gotten out.   All happy messages which I will say makes me feel good but I'm turning the phone off now.
> 
> So all that and I'm here with you.



Oh my gosh...It will be ok,,,sip that tea and add a touch of Baileys.
Hugs to you Hon!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

VacayPlanner said:


> This is my first post, but I have been reading along literally for years and feel like I kind of know the regulars, lol.
> 
> @dancin Disney style based on your previous posts I think we may live in neighbouring cities.  I just wanted to share that on the weekend I saw face shields at the Burlington Costco.  No sure if they are what you are looking for but it may be worth a phone call
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your weekly airmiles finds and strategies.  Every week I come here first before I even look at the flyer!



Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's funny you should mention the Baileys @bababear_50 , I was speaking with a friend earlier today and suggested she should try it in her coffee. Unfortunately she only drinks coffee in the morning, I responded with "give Covid a few more weeks and you may find you need it in your morning coffee" (she's retired).


----------



## Debbie

cari12 said:


> Did anyone else do the donate 500AM for a $50 food bank donation? It said they would email a tax receipt within 90 days. If you did this promo, did you receive the tax receipt?


I made my donation to KidsHelpPhone through airmiles and got an emailed receipt for $50 on July 16th. HTH


----------



## Debbie

@VacayPlanner We're glad that you finally posted! Such a nice place to call 'home'. Best board on the DIS!


----------



## dancin Disney style

VacayPlanner said:


> This is my first post, but I have been reading along literally for years and feel like I kind of know the regulars, lol.
> 
> @dancin Disney style based on your previous posts I think we may live in neighbouring cities.  I just wanted to share that on the weekend I saw face shields at the Burlington Costco.  No sure if they are what you are looking for but it may be worth a phone call
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your weekly airmiles finds and strategies.  Every week I come here first before I even look at the flyer!


    I feel honoured that your first post is to help me out!  Thanks!  Yes, Burlington is my neighbour.  I'm not an early bird but here I am at 5:45am.  It was one of those nights that I just couldn't turn off the brain.  I don't think I accomplished anything while it was all swirling in my head.  However, I did manage to find some face shields from a company in Waterloo (I think) and placed my order...I think that was 5am-ish.  Delivery is 3-10 days so I will attempt a run to Costco today and see if I can get one for now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my gosh...It will be ok,,,sip that tea and add a touch of Baileys.
> Hugs to you Hon!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I've never put Bailey's in my tea....is it good?  I know it's good in coffee but I never drink coffee.  I debated cracking a bottle of wine with dinner last night but ultimately decided that I just didn't have the time to enjoy it.


----------



## ElCray

Looks like we'll be having a granola bars bonanza at Sobeys this week! Blue Bonus: buy 10 at $1.99 each, get 95 Air Miles


----------



## tinkerone

Just read this on the FB page

AIR MILES MEGA MILES is be coming back in August. It’s going to be a national promotion and is set run ‪from August 13 to September 10‬, 2020. The ‘coming soon’ announcement on www.airmiles.ca/megamiles will officially be released today.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Just read this on the FB page
> 
> AIR MILES MEGA MILES is be coming back in August. It’s going to be a national promotion and is set run ‪from August 13 to September 10‬, 2020. The ‘coming soon’ announcement on www.airmiles.ca/megamiles will officially be released today.


*as soon as I see information I'll resurrect the mega miles thread!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Please let it be for a decent # of AM. My accounts are pathetic at the moment. I'm ready for a good AM adventure.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

is it a bad thing or a good thing that after I get a large amount of AM (like the Christmas in July promo), that I crave MORE AirMiles?  LOL
Checking out the flyers because I have a bunch of loaded offers and there were a few things that accidentally did not make the last shopping trip...


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1368436
Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1368445
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1368446
Metro Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1368892
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to get to Safeway and snag some bags of chips for 20 miles.  Now, I just have to wait for the family to eat them...instead of myself eating them    sniffing out a bag of chips is my superpower   lol.  

I see that in this weeks flyer there is a good deal on granola bars.  We don't eat those ones, but at that price and amount, I think I will go spend the 20.00 and then donate them to the food bank.  I know they are struggling this year ( like most cities I'm guessing ) for donations.   I will take it out of " allowance " I budget for " fun " money.


----------



## hdrolfe

I noticed so many stores have chips on sale this week... and kiddo says he doesn't want any, but it's such a good price and they last awhile. If I don't eat them... I could get some and put them away! Sure sure... that's a good plan.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *as soon as I see information I'll resurrect the mega miles thread!!*


It's up  

https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/com...les-2019-_-Offline-POP-_-_Organic-_-SeeOffers


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Original T & C: 
Between August 13 and September 10, 2020, Collectors must make eligible purchases at: (i) 5 different participating AIR MILES® Partners using 5 or more different AIR MILES MEGA MILES® Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 1,000 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 3 different participating AIR MILES Partners using 3 or more different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the Terms and Conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers are available at airmiles.ca/MegaMiles. Limit of one (1) MEGA MILES offer per Collector Number. Visit airmiles.ca/MegaMiles for full details. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.

And Christmas shopping was mentioned???  here it is!


----------



## ottawamom

Not quite the bonus I was hoping for but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I didn't say anything when i made my purchases, nor did I mention it when the miles posted last night because i wanted to confirm before i shared my piece of advice for Amazon shopping. WELL, i had more miles post and I can now say, without question there is a way to double-dip your miles! Keep a running balance on a gift card in your profile and when it comes time to actually complete your transaction first use your credit card to reload your gift card with the amount you'll be spending (or in my case round it up to a full $20 mark to get the extra mile!!)
Here's how you do it on Amazon - go to your account page and click on Gift Cards

once you're on that page select Reload Your Balance and add however much you need to complete your transaction. It will take about 5 minutes for the transaction to complete and then you can just use the gift card to actually pay for your order.

Here's the difference between ADDING a gift card and reloading one, you can see that the reload is actually assigned an order number and apparently Airmiles doesn't know the difference!!


Here's how it ended up posting tonight, the 4 miles showed last night because the "order" of reloading my gift-card was completed, the 3 miles showed today because the item had shipped.


*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*and here's what I bought from Amazon,  a stand for Sir Sucksalot (just needs a home that's not in the middle of the living room!!)
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i've breathed life back into the MEGA MILES THREAD We can all use some help boosting our accounts. I'll dig into the terms and conditions tomorrow and update the thread with any new information i find.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't say anything when i made my purchases, nor did I mention it when the miles posted last night because i wanted to confirm before i shared my piece of advice for Amazon shopping. WELL, i had more miles post and I can now say, without question there is a way to double-dip your miles! Keep a running balance on a gift card in your profile and when it comes time to actually complete your transaction first use your credit card to reload your gift card with the amount you'll be spending (or in my case round it up to a full $20 mark to get the extra mile!!)
> Here's how you do it on Amazon - go to your account page and click on Gift Cards
> View attachment 514540
> once you're on that page select Reload Your Balance and add however much you need to complete your transaction. It will take about 5 minutes for the transaction to complete and then you can just use the gift card to actually pay for your order.
> View attachment 514541
> Here's the difference between ADDING a gift card and reloading one, you can see that the reload is actually assigned an order number and apparently Airmiles doesn't know the difference!!
> View attachment 514542
> 
> Here's how it ended up posting tonight, the 4 miles showed last night because that order was completed, the 3 miles showed today because the item had shipped.
> 
> 
> View attachment 514539*


So we get AM's on applying to our GC online?  Is this new?  I often purchase items that qualify for AM's.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding.  Thank you so much for posting, this is a game changer for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So we get AM's on applying to our GC online?  Is this new?  I often purchase items that qualify for AM's.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding.  Thank you so much for posting, this is a game changer for me.


*I've noticed it a time or 2 before but since my accounts are very quiet right now, both Amazon and airmiles, I figured it was a good time to test my theory.  I can confirm that this has happened 3 times over the last year btw.  *
*in summary, *

*you get NO miles for buying a new gift card within the Amazon site*
*You get NO miles for adding a gift card to your account that you've either bought elsewhere or been given as a gift*
*You DO earn miles for adding money to your online gift card balance when you complete that as a separate transaction. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Just a reminder if anybody is planning on shopping at Sobeys for the spend $150 on groceries and earn either 100 bonus miles or a $10 gift card that it is only from Friday to Sunday and remember to show the coupon from the ad.   I usually do my shopping on Thursday and was getting my lists all ready and noticed that the coupon wasn't good until tomorrow so Friday shop it will be this week.  I am hoping that the store won't be busier due to the long weekend.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've noticed it a time or 2 before but since my accounts are very quiet right now, both Amazon and airmiles, I figured it was a good time to test my theory.  I can confirm that this has happened 3 times over the last year btw.  *
> *in summary, *
> 
> *you get NO miles for buying a new gift card within the Amazon site*
> *You get NO miles for adding a gift card to your account that you've either bought elsewhere or been given as a gift*
> *You DO earn miles for adding money to your online gift card balance when you complete that as a separate transaction. *



OK, so I've got a bunch of these Kelloggs cash cards ($5 each).  Can I load them to my Amazon gift card balance and get AM for that?  If yes, should I wait and see what the Mega Miles offers are just in case this might qualify for something?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> OK, so I've got a bunch of these Kelloggs cash cards ($5 each).  Can I load them to my Amazon gift card balance and get AM for that?  If yes, should I wait and see what the Mega Miles offers are just in case this might qualify for something?


*That's a tricky question that will give you an answer you might not like.*

*YES you can add those cards to your Amazon account - i do it all the time with Visa gift cards when they have small amounts left on them, one even had something like .29 and it was no problem.*
* Each card needs to be added separately as method of payment before you can use it to top up your account.*
* You can only use ONE method of payment for adding money to your gift card balance (to complete an actual purchase you can combine your gift card balance and pay the remaining with a credit card)*
*You will ONLY earn miles if the transaction is over $20 (you get 1 mile/$20)*
*SO adding the $5 Kelloggs cards will NOT earn you any miles because they will each be a separate transaction but you can still add them to your account!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

VacayPlanner said:


> This is my first post, but I have been reading along literally for years and feel like I kind of know the regulars, lol.
> 
> @dancin Disney style based on your previous posts I think we may live in neighbouring cities.  I just wanted to share that on the weekend I saw face shields at the Burlington Costco.  No sure if they are what you are looking for but it may be worth a phone call
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your weekly airmiles finds and strategies.  Every week I come here first before I even look at the flyer!


*Sorry I'm so late welcoming you to our happy community, things have been a tad stressful in our household the past few days and I've let things slide a bit.*

*I really happy to hear that you're benefiting from the posts here and hope that you'll join in our discussions by sharing both your successful hunting trips AND your Epic fails. There's always room for more! Make sure to pop over to the Mega Miles thread and see if you can add some bonus miles to your account!!
*


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> Just a reminder if anybody is planning on shopping at Sobeys for the spend $150 on groceries and earn either 100 bonus miles or a $10 gift card that it is only from Friday to Sunday and remember to show the coupon from the ad.   I usually do my shopping on Thursday and was getting my lists all ready and noticed that the coupon wasn't good until tomorrow so Friday shop it will be this week.  I am hoping that the store won't be busier due to the long weekend.


Can anyone remember if Sobeys has flyers instore. I don't get the flyer because I'm too far away. I'm hoping the cashier has one at the cash that they can scan.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Can anyone remember if Sobeys has flyers instore. I don't get the flyer because I'm too far away. I'm hoping the cashier has one at the cash that they can scan.


My store in Ajax always has flyers at the door and sometimes cashiers have the coupons at their cash.  I gave them heck once because they didn't have the coupons to scan so now they seem to have them


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> My store in Ajax always has flyers at the door and sometimes cashiers have the coupons at their cash.  I gave them heck once because they didn't have the coupons to scan so now they seem to have them



I am assuming that they will have one at the cash since we don't get flyers any more because of covid. Otherwise it better be scanable from the online one.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> I am assuming that they will have one at the cash since we don't get flyers any more because of covid. Otherwise it better be scanable from the online one.


I get less flyers but every week we still get our local paper and some flyers - Sobey's, Canadian Tire, Food Basics, M&M meats and I can't remember who else.


----------



## bababear_50

Flyers were gone for about a month in my Sobeys but have returned now.
I do wish they would email their receipts to customers.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Double check your My Offers
This appeared in mine this morning.

25
BONUS MILES
14
Days Left





When you buy almost anything on your next visit.
Valid at participating Sobeys, Foodland locations in Ontario. Offer must be loaded before time of purchase to the AIR MILES Card swiped in the transaction. Offer expires after a single use unless otherwise stated and cannot be used in combination with any other spend offers in a single transaction. Minimum spend must be spent in a single transaction and does not include tobacco, lottery, gift cards, prescriptions, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services which are non discountable or excluded by law. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Went to Sobeys this morning as the members of my family are Chewy granola bar fans! Bought 50 boxes and stocked up for the fall/winter. Got the 100 Air Mile spend bonus along with my personal spend $150 get 50 Air Miles, and just called My Offers to have the 25 Air Miles applied after seeing Mel's note. Spent $173 got 667 Air Miles.

Last night I went to IGA for the Miles Spree. Stocked up my empty jam shelf and bought 24 jars of jam (my husband is really fussy about jam) and 8 packs of Blue Moon/Blue Moon Mango beer (again fussy husband). Spent $207 and got 209 miles. Not the best ratio but the items were all on sale and I wouldn't normally get any miles on those at all!


----------



## ottawamom

Dang! I just got back from Sobeys. I didn't look to see if something else popped up this morning. It's good for 14 days so I'll use it next week.

@ElCray which Sobeys did you shop at?


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Dang! I just got back from Sobeys. I didn't look to see if something else popped up this morning. It's good for 14 days so I'll use it next week.
> 
> @ElCray which Sobeys did you shop at?


March Rd! There were still lots of Chewy Bars left (choc chip, s'mores, fruit, etc.) but I did grab the remaining 8 caramel ones! There is another stand at the end of the yogurt aisle too. Tons of the Dipp bars left.

For the 25 AMs, you could just call My Offers. The guy applied them for me in 2 seconds.


----------



## hdrolfe

I sometimes wish kiddo liked those granola bars, they go on sale, get good airmiles... oh well.


----------



## Silvermist999

Literally just checked, and saw this!! Anyone else? I haven’t stepped foot inside a Sobeys during this pandemic.  But that will be changed within the next 14 days LOL


----------



## AngelDisney

Mine is 50AM only and I am going to Foodland for it! It’s closer.


----------



## tinkerone

Mine is 95 but not sure i will be able to use it.  No Sobeys and Foodland is a bit of a drive so it may not be worth it.  Oh well, no biggy.


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, so I had a short haul flight to Toronto that I booked through AM's leaving Oct. 23, returning Nov. 7th.  Air Canada discontinued that route so I called AM's a few weeks ago to get a refund and got the story about needing to take a credit for future flights with a 24 month expiry.  Wasn't happy but what can you do.  I decided to wait it out for a bit and today AM's sent me an email about getting a full refund on this flight.  
I just called and now have the AMs back in my account with a credit for taxes and fees being reversed onto the credit card they were taken from.
I'm so happy with this outcome.  I already have a credit with Air Transat so I didn't need more with another airline.
If there is anyone else that has a flight they are looking for a refund on maybe try calling.  Not sure if this is only with Air Canada but it could be worth your time.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I to got that offer from Sobeys today as well and mine was spend almost anything get 25 airmiles.   I didn't get it on my shop this morning but it did get my regular spend $125 get 30 so I thought oh well it is good for 2 weeks so I won't call.  Well when I was checking my bill at home I noticed that 3 of my items were not the price that I saw in the store so I walked back to the store to get my money back and my bonus airmiles from 2 of the products.  It ended up that somebody had forgotten to take the tags down from last weeks ad so I got them at that price.  The good deal out of this was that she refunded the wrong price and put in the correct price, gave me my bonus 10 air miles and low and behold the bonus 25 airmiles showed up on my bill so I don't have to worry about going soon to get them.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Okay, so I had a short haul flight to Toronto that I booked through AM's leaving Oct. 23, returning Nov. 7th.  Air Canada discontinued that route so I called AM's a few weeks ago to get a refund and got the story about needing to take a credit for future flights with a 24 month expiry.  Wasn't happy but what can you do.  I decided to wait it out for a bit and today AM's sent me an email about getting a full refund on this flight.
> I just called and now have the AMs back in my account with a credit for taxes and fees being reversed onto the credit card they were taken from.
> I'm so happy with this outcome.  I already have a credit with Air Transat so I didn't need more with another airline.
> If there is anyone else that has a flight they are looking for a refund on maybe try calling.  Not sure if this is only with Air Canada but it could be worth your time.


Did you have trip insurance on those flights? If not I'm going to call them for sure.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Did you have trip insurance on those flights? If not I'm going to call them for sure.


No, no trip insurance.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I'm not sure what's going to happen now, apparently some Sobeys are being "rebranded" as Farm Boy. Including the one I shop at (on Greenbank in Barrhaven). This will suck for getting airmiles. Link

So strange too because there is a Farm Boy in Barrhaven already (though it's parking lot sucks).


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well I'm not sure what's going to happen now, apparently some Sobeys are being "rebranded" as Farm Boy. Including the one I shop at (on Greenbank in Barrhaven). This will suck for getting airmiles. Link
> 
> So strange too because there is a Farm Boy in Barrhaven already (though it's parking lot sucks).




So does rebranding mean they would no longer be part of the Airmiles program?

Hmmmmm.....

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So does rebranding mean they would no longer be part of the Airmiles program?
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That's what I am guessing, it will be a Farm Boy instead of a Sobeys. Farm Boy doesn't give airmiles. Also a little sad they'll be closed from Fall through the new year. I shop there a lot, I guess Metro will be it for awhile. I have no desire to drive that far to get to a Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

While I like the quality of meat products I get at Metro it would not be enough to keep me collecting Airmiles were Sobeys to leave the program.

It has been hard enough without Rexall (Pharmacy). 60% of my Airmiles came from Rexall shops.
Sobeys makes up the other 40%.

We have been shopping more and more at Loblaws and No Frills, Great Canadian Superstore , Shoppers Drug Mart and Esso lately.
I even have a Fortinos in my neighbourhood that I can get PC points at.

I have to drive to another City to get to Foodland.

The rate of acquiring PC points is much higher for me having so many options for shopping.
I must admit having the points in my account before I even get home from a shop is pretty darn great too!

I guess time will tell.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

From what I can see that we have in our PC points account, without even trying, it would be a lot easier to get more of these things.  Too bad they don't exactly equal Disney $$$ unless we are saving money and loading Disney giftcards, which is risky for Canadians right now.


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> From what I can see that we have in our PC points account, without even trying, it would be a lot easier to get more of these things.  Too bad they don't exactly equal Disney $$$ unless we are saving money and loading Disney giftcards, which is risky for Canadians right now.



I’ve stopped buying gift cards. I opened a new savings account through my bank. The money I would put towards gift cards goes into my account. So when I redeem PC points, any checkout 51 cheques, that kind of thing. 

I don’t want my money tied up in Disney cards right now. I’m still thinking of it as a travel budget, but who knows when/where it’ll take us!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Well I'm not sure what's going to happen now, apparently some Sobeys are being "rebranded" as Farm Boy. Including the one I shop at (on Greenbank in Barrhaven). This will suck for getting airmiles. Link
> 
> So strange too because there is a Farm Boy in Barrhaven already (though it's parking lot sucks).


NOOOOOO! That is the Sobeys I drive to to do my shopping. Oh well, DS is moving to Kanata in August so I guess I'll have to head to the store at Terry Fox and Hazeldean now. It's only a few km further.


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> I’ve stopped buying gift cards. I opened a new savings account through my bank. The money I would put towards gift cards goes into my account. So when I redeem PC points, any checkout 51 cheques, that kind of thing.
> 
> I don’t want my money tied up in Disney cards right now. I’m still thinking of it as a travel budget, but who knows when/where it’ll take us!


This has me thinking.  I used to transfer money every 2 weeks into my US account.  I would take cash on all my trips to the USA.  Every time I would do it I would be thinking about the lost AM on my credit card but I'm much less likely to over spend when it's cash.....mind you I would always have a big splurge or 3 on the Amex anyway.   I haven't put any money into my US account since I stopped working in March and now I don't know if I should.  It seems like it's going to be a long time until I go back to the US and even then will I want to handle cash.  Maybe a basic savings account is the better idea.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> I’ve stopped buying gift cards. I opened a new savings account through my bank. The money I would put towards gift cards goes into my account. So when I redeem PC points, any checkout 51 cheques, that kind of thing.
> 
> I don’t want my money tied up in Disney cards right now. I’m still thinking of it as a travel budget, but who knows when/where it’ll take us!


I've been doing this for a long while now.  It has always made more sense to me.  Yes, most of it went to Disney but I had a choice.  I also could convert it to US when the rate was good and didn't have to worry about what rate I would get when I was finally able to use the gift cards.  
At the moment I have a very large savings account, in both US and Canadian, just waiting to be used.


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> I've been doing this for a long while now.  It has always made more sense to me.  Yes, most of it went to Disney but I had a choice.  I also could convert it to US when the rate was good and didn't have to worry about what rate I would get when I was finally able to use the gift cards.
> At the moment I have a very large savings account, in both US and Canadian, just waiting to be used.



Im still redeeming for Disney gifts cards and will simply use them as my dvc dues if we don't feel confident in going in may. im pretty sure Christmas is out of the question at  this point


----------



## hdrolfe

I told kiddo that next time we do a "just Florida" trip (ie no cruise) we would probably do half Universal/SeaWorld and half Disney. He said he'd rather just do a longer time at Disney. So... I am going to have to keep saving! And hoping for a return to normal in a few summers. I'd like to go for 2 weeks with 10 day tickets and have a few days just to relax and enjoy the hotel, plus go to the water parks of course. AM for tickets, special events, hotel or flights would all be helpful. Hopefully even if Sobeys is gone for me, I'll still be able to collect enough. It hasn't been easy the past few months, I don't see that improving much in the next year, but I'll keep plugging away at it. One mile at a time. Bonuses like MegaMiles usually help a lot. But even they are less than they once were. 

I do Shoppers points as well, I was planning to save up for something big electronic thing at Christmas, but perhaps I'll trade for giftcards instead.


----------



## Bossy22

Silvermist999 said:


> Literally just checked, and saw this!! Anyone else? I haven’t stepped foot inside a Sobeys during this pandemic.  But that will be changed within the next 14 days LOL
> 
> View attachment 514919


so where do you get these offers?


----------



## bababear_50

Bossy22 said:


> so where do you get these offers?



Hi Bossy22

https://www.sobeys.com/en/myoffers/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsJ6fpLH76gIVA4_ICh31DwbGEAAYASABEgIyDPD_BwE
Hugs
Mel


----------



## osully

Husband and I both have offers like that on our Sobeys accounts but we are not shopping in any stores! My mom might shop at Sobeys in store and use my card though lol!

Baby is due THIS month! Walmart Grocery Pickup only for us like for most of the pandemic so far. Which is sweet since the pricing is great & I can price match after I place my order


----------



## bababear_50

osully said:


> Husband and I both have offers like that on our Sobeys accounts but we are not shopping in any stores! My mom might shop at Sobeys in store and use my card though lol!
> 
> Baby is due THIS month! Walmart Grocery Pickup only for us like for most of the pandemic so far. Which is sweet since the pricing is great & I can price match after I place my order



So sooooon!
Thinking of you and sending Magical good wishes!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

osully said:


> Husband and I both have offers like that on our Sobeys accounts but we are not shopping in any stores! My mom might shop at Sobeys in store and use my card though lol!
> 
> Baby is due THIS month! Walmart Grocery Pickup only for us like for most of the pandemic so far. Which is sweet since the pricing is great & I can price match after I place my order


Osully, I have personally known two babies born at the Civic Hospital (Ottawa) during this pandemic. Both reported the experience was different but they felt very safe (Covid-wise) while at the hospital. Both babies are now 2 months old and doing well. Best of luck with your upcoming delivery.


----------



## bababear_50

saw this vehicle on my way to Sobeys this morning.
l[/URL]
https://www.metro.ca/en/online-groc...EAAYASABEgIbHPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds[/UR

Hugs
Me


----------



## cari12

Did my Safeway shopping today. Spent $162 and got 293 AM. Bought the Quaker granola bars for 95 AM plus the spend $150 get 100AM plus a few loaded offers.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> Did my Safeway shopping today. Spent $162 and got 293 AM. Bought the Quaker granola bars for 95 AM plus the spend $150 get 100AM plus a few loaded offers.


Thanks for mentioning the granola bars.  Didn't take a close enough look at the flyers this week.  Will have to grab some.  We're renting a camp for 2 weeks and I like having lots of that stuff on hand for kids to grab for a hike or something.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

For the LCBO E vouchers, if I order 15, does that mean they come in 15 $10 evouchers?  If I use them at LCBO can I only use one at a time?  Is there a way after I get them to merge into one?  Want to buy some of vacaction booze with AM, but don't want to have a line up of angry people behind me as I figure out how to scan each one for a big order.  LOL


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> For the LCBO E vouchers, if I order 15, does that mean they come in 15 $10 evouchers?  If I use them at LCBO can I only use one at a time?  Is there a way after I get them to merge into one?  Want to buy some of vacaction booze with AM, but don't want to have a line up of angry people behind me as I figure out how to scan each one for a big order.  LOL


dont have an answer for you, but who cares about the line,,just pick up your bottles and smile and say cheers as you walk out with free booze....


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mort1331 said:


> dont have an answer for you, but who cares about the line,,just pick up your bottles and smile and say cheers as you walk out with free booze....


LOL Yeah but I'd be ticked if I had a $200 purchase and was only allowed to use $10.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well...I've got 30 minutes of freedom left.  It's back to work day for me.  I've spent the last 6 days preparing and I'm astounded at the amount of work it has taken.  Of course I hardly slept last night and got up an hour and a half early this morning....now I'm tired and ready for a nap.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Well...I've got 30 minutes of freedom left.  It's back to work day for me.  I've spent the last 6 days preparing and I'm astounded at the amount of work it has taken.  Of course I hardly slept last night and got up an hour and a half early this morning....now I'm tired and ready for a nap.



Hi Hon
Be good to yourself Hon!
It takes awhile to get back into a routine.
Hugs and good wishes to you!!
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Back to work for me today after being off for two glorious weeks.  Back to monitoring emails all day that never come through.  All summer I have been literally in my pool and checking emails every hour poolside.  I will never have another summer like this one, I'm sure.


----------



## tinkerone

Interesting e-mail.  They must be getting desperate for collectors or something.  


Share the joys of Rewards and more with friends, so that you can all enjoy Bonus Miles!

For each new Collector who enrolls into the AIR MILES Reward Program using your unique referral link by September 1, and who gets at least one Mile by December 31, 2020, *you’ll get 50 Bonus Miles* and *they’ll get 25 Bonus Miles!** (Maximum 15 referral bonuses per Collector Number.)

Referred Collectors can get an additional 25 Bonus Miles just by opting in to receive AIR MILES emails.**​


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Right?! Odd that they need more collectors. I think the issue is collectors are not collecting these days so maybe their numbers look off.


----------



## bababear_50

I did chat on Friday regarding Farm Boy / Sobeys
Online rep said she would email me or phone with some answers.
This morning she called me and said No Farm Boy is not part of the Airmiles program. So if the stores change to Farm Boy unfortunately no Airmiles.
For now my Sobeys seems to be staying a Sobeys ,,,but who knows down the road.

Airmiles it seems is losing many of their top sponsors.
I wonder how long Amazon will stay with them.?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

New cash rewards
e-vouchers

Spotify
I had to ask my son what it is.....
his reply : "Netflix of Music"..





95 Cash Miles
Total value towards your purchases:
$10 CAD


Doordash





190 Cash Miles
Total value towards your purchases:
$20 CAD

Hudson Bay

95 Cash Miles
Total value towards your purchases:
$10 CAD






I want to get one of these ($ 50.00)but I am a tad concerned in not knowing who will and won't be in business in the coming months ahead.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that referral email as well. But pretty much everyone I know has an airmiles card. Except my so but he's too young still  and trust me, he'll be signing up when he's old enough!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@bababear_50 OMG, I absolutely LOVE my Spotify (ok, so it's the girls' account and Netflix is mine, we share  ) I have several playlists, multiple albums, umpteen podcasts I follow. I can download them to mhy phone so i can listen when I'm out of the house without burning thru data. I can play it thru my car using Android Auto. I have a TONS of Disney music for those dark dreary winter days*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *@bababear_50 OMG, I absolutely LOVE my Spotify (ok, so it's the girls' account and Netflix is mine, we share  ) I have several playlists, multiple albums, umpteen podcasts I follow. I can download them to mhy phone so i can listen when I'm out of the house without burning thru data. I can play it thru my car using Android Auto. I have a TONS of Disney music for those dark dreary winter days*



Well this is good to know because we all know how much Mel hates winter & snow,,and with no Disney trips in the near future music maybe all I get.
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel

My current computer background music


----------



## tinkerone

Here's an offer I don't understand.  I just received it.  I did activate it but there is no other information when I do.



​

BMO has selected you to receive this week-long Bonus Offer to help you get closer to your next Reward:​


​​
Get​


*40*​


AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


to use towards groceries, gas and more at participating Partners. Activate offer by *August 10, 2020*.1​
​






​

​
​


​

​


​


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Here's an offer I don't understand.  I just received it.  I did activate it but there is no other information when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> BMO has selected you to receive this week-long Bonus Offer to help you get closer to your next Reward:​
> 
> 
> ​​
> Get​
> 
> 
> *40*​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> to use towards groceries, gas and more at participating Partners. Activate offer by *August 10, 2020*.1​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​


It's a weird one.

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine was to get 150 AM when I use them to get a Dream reward. I'm not sure it's worth it. I guess if there was something I really wanted? It's from BMO though so I'm confused what that has to do with it.


----------



## ottawamom

This is my offer. Just when I was going on a no using M/C until Mega Miles kick



I guess I could go and pick up a GC or two to get me through the next week of groceries. Metro and Sobeys here I come.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Mine was to get 150 AM when I use them to get a Dream reward. I'm not sure it's worth it. I guess if there was something I really wanted? It's from BMO though so I'm confused what that has to do with it.


Nice!
But that's what is confusing me.  It says they are cash miles but doesn't say anywhere that I can see that it needs to be used.  So do I need to use my cash miles to get this or will it just go into my cash account without needing to do anything with what I have.
Guess it doesn't really matter, I can always use some to get gas.


----------



## bababear_50

Voila by Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13401/1369781
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1369367
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1369371
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1369373
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10017/1369495

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh no! Its Wednesday. I have to work again. That was a nice long weekend... thanks for the reminder of what day it is


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Follow up to my own LCBO e-voucher question.... I ordered some and the terms and conditions state you can use a max of 10 e vouchers in one purchase.  The e- vouchers come listed in the same email so it is easy to scroll down and have the cashier scan each one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sobeys Atlantic flyer sucks. Maybe they are saving the miles for their mega miles offer?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys Atlantic flyer sucks. Maybe they are saving the miles for their mega miles offer?



Let's hope so! I think all of the Ontario ones kind of suck. Unless you want to buy 8 bags of chips for 95 AM? That's even more than I'd normally need to keep kiddo happy


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I played soccer last night for 1.5 hours. I was going to treat myself to a $1.00 cone at Mcd's, but I gotta start watching what I eat cause soon I will need to wear pants with a button and zipper LOL  Buying 8 bags of chips is not a good way to start that off!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I said i would share pictures of my finished pottery items once i picked them up. Wish it didn't cost so much to do this, nice way to spend some time and end up with something other than masks!!
Here they are, milk jug and 2 butter dishes - purple one is mine (Duh!) and blue one is hubby's

Milk jug works just fine!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Omg those are so cute!


----------



## bababear_50

I love that Milk jug!
Nice work Hon.
Now I think you need a Cream & Sugar set to go with the collection
and maybe a pickle/salsa dish too.
A set of ice cream bowls too!
And a fruit bowl ,,,hugs.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I said i would share pictures of my finished pottery items once i picked them up. Wish it didn't cost so much to do this, nice way to spend some time and end up with something other than masks!!
> Here they are, milk jug and 2 butter dishes - purple one is mine (Duh!) and blue one is hubby's
> View attachment 516153
> Milk jug works just fine!
> View attachment 516154*


Reminds me of the new Disney art/paint stuff.  Very nice!  Great job.  I used to do ceramics years ago.  There's a great sense of accomplishment when you finish an item.


----------



## tinkerone

I received a correction email on the AM's BMO offer I received.  The original, which I posted earlier, said I would receive 40 AM's but it really didn't clarify what I had to do.  Now the correction said I need to spend $750 on my MC to get those 40 AM's.  I did the last 'spend $750, get 40 AM' and that was only last week so I don't see spending another $750 in a one week period this time for what amounts to $4.  Not going to happen.  
Anyone else get a correction email on their offer?


----------



## bababear_50

My BMO offer was weird,,I opted in anyway.
It said spend current airmiles on something from the airmiles catalogue get 150 airmiles,, so I ordered another set of candles,,I am going to make 4 family christmas baskets with them.
Not sure how BMO is related to this offer though?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I received a correction email on the AM's BMO offer I received.  The original, which I posted earlier, said I would receive 40 AM's but it really didn't clarify what I had to do.  Now the correction said I need to spend $750 on my MC to get those 40 AM's.  I did the last 'spend $750, get 40 AM' and that was only last week so I don't see spending another $750 in a one week period this time for what amounts to $4.  Not going to happen.
> Anyone else get a correction email on their offer?



My first email had a bizarre offer - enjoy NAAA Air miles?!?.  They corrected it and it’s now spend $50 get 50 AM at participating partners.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> My BMO offer was weird,,I opted in anyway.
> It said spend current airmiles on something from the airmiles catalogue get 150 airmiles,, so I ordered another set of candles,,I am going to make 4 family christmas baskets with them.
> Not sure how BMO is related to this offer though?
> 
> Hugs Mel



I got this one, not sure there is anything I want though. I mean I've been thinking of getting a google mini, and maybe getting the 150 back would make that worth it? But it seems like a lot of AM for the price I'd pay to buy one.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got this one, not sure there is anything I want though. I mean I've been thinking of getting a google mini, and maybe getting the 150 back would make that worth it? But it seems like a lot of AM for the price I'd pay to buy one.



Yeah it only works if there is something you really want or need.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got this one, not sure there is anything I want though. I mean I've been thinking of getting a google mini, and maybe getting the 150 back would make that worth it? But it seems like a lot of AM for the price I'd pay to buy one.


You can buy them for less than $50, sometimes as low as $40, but then you have to account for taxes as well.  If you’re getting 150 am back it’s not the worst deal.  I do love my Google mini’s, for me they were addicting.  I now have 4 mini and a google home (one with a screen so I can internet recipes, videos and it even works with my ring doorbell so I can see and talk with whoever is at my door.  yup, addicted.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> You can buy them for less than $50, sometimes as low as $40, but then you have to account for taxes as well.  If you’re getting 150 am back it’s not the worst deal.  I do love my Google mini’s, for me they were addicting.  I now have 4 mini and a google home (one with a screen so I can internet recipes, videos and it even works with my ring doorbell so I can see and talk with whoever is at my door.  yup, addicted.



I've been thinking about it for awhile, but torn between the Google and Amazon versions, amazon has some really good deals on and seem to have a lot more options. I have a Nest lock on the front door and want one of those doorbell cameras so bad... if I can also talk to the person with it. Perhaps I will look at it again, it was 968 AM for the mini, which seems like a lot to me. with the 150 back it's like $86 for one, seems high. And that's with my Onyx discount.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I've been thinking about it for awhile, but torn between the Google and Amazon versions, amazon has some really good deals on and seem to have a lot more options. I have a Nest lock on the front door and want one of those doorbell cameras so bad... if I can also talk to the person with it. Perhaps I will look at it again, it was 968 AM for the mini, which seems like a lot to me. with the 150 back it's like $86 for one, seems high. And that's with my Onyx discount.


I also have one amazon echo.  I purchased that on Black Friday for $25.  I have amazon prime so it works better for music.  Google will play music as well but unless you have Spotify you can’t pick and choose exactly what you want.  I haven’t experimented more with the echo so not sure what else it does.  With the google I can send a ‘broadcast’ and tell DH dinner is ready when he is down in his man cave or let him know when company has dropped by.  I don’t regret getting them but I got most of them on sale at Costco when they were 2 for $49.  One I got with my pc points.  nest doorb was pc points as well.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> I received a correction email on the AM's BMO offer I received.  The original, which I posted earlier, said I would receive 40 AM's but it really didn't clarify what I had to do.  Now the correction said I need to spend $750 on my MC to get those 40 AM's.  I did the last 'spend $750, get 40 AM' and that was only last week so I don't see spending another $750 in a one week period this time for what amounts to $4.  Not going to happen.
> Anyone else get a correction email on their offer?



I got the same offer as you but it was stated correctly in the email I got. I wish this had been last week when DH ordered $1100 in car parts. This week we won’t spend that much and not going out of my way for 40 AM. I opted in just in case we by chance make it.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I've been thinking about it for awhile, but torn between the Google and Amazon versions, amazon has some really good deals on and seem to have a lot more options. I have a Nest lock on the front door and want one of those doorbell cameras so bad... if I can also talk to the person with it. Perhaps I will look at it again, it was 968 AM for the mini, which seems like a lot to me. with the 150 back it's like $86 for one, seems high. And that's with my Onyx discount.


Yes, you can talk with people through the nest doorbell.  I have the app on my phone so I can see and talk to them from anywhere.  As I mentioned, I also have a google with the screen in my kitchen and can do the same from that.  I can have it watch the door all the time if I want.


----------



## tinkerone

I had the Sobeys offer of 95 AM for any purchase and I did it yesterday at Foodland.  Its out of the way but I happened to be passing so I stopped.  Receipt shows bonus 95 AM.  
just received a new Sobeys email and when I open it the 95 AM offer is still showing. Anyone have this happen before?  Not that I will be back there but curious.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> I had the Sobeys offer of 95 AM for any purchase and I did it yesterday at Foodland. Its out of the way but I happened to be passing so I stopped. Receipt shows bonus 95 AM.
> just received a new Sobeys email and when I open it the 95 AM offer is still showing. Anyone have this happen before? Not that I will be back there but curious.


Yes I had the offer last week and it still shows this week even though it shows on my airmiles from Sobeys from last week.  I was worried because I had an offer earn 100 miles over a 2 week period and earn ?? miles and I needed it to make that limit.  I will see today if I get the offer again because I am going shopping today and it is still on my offer.


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> Yes I had the offer last week and it still shows this week even though it shows on my airmiles from Sobeys from last week.  I was worried because I had an offer earn 100 miles over a 2 week period and earn ?? miles and I needed it to make that limit.  I will see today if I get the offer again because I am going shopping today and it is still on my offer.


Curious how you made out.


----------



## juniorbugman

> juniorbugman said:
> Yes I had the offer last week and it still shows this week even though it shows on my airmiles from Sobeys from last week. I was worried because I had an offer earn 100 miles over a 2 week period and earn ?? miles and I needed it to make that limit. I will see today if I get the offer again because I am going shopping today and it is still on my offer.





tinkerone said:


> Curious how you made out.



Nope just my regular spend $125 get 30 miles so I guess even though it still shows up on my account it really was redeemed.  My offers haven't shown up in the redeemed section of my account since July 23 even though they have shown up on my receipt and on my air miles account.  Oh well it was a nice thought that it would have happened.


----------



## bababear_50

I went to Sobeys to pick up a couple of items this morning and the spend anything get 25 airmiles did post on my bill for a second time. (It posted last week once).
It is still sitting in my offers and has not flipped over to redeemed offers yet.
I think this may be a fluke.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I went to Sobeys to pick up a couple of items this morning and the spend anything get 25 airmiles did happen on my bill for a second time. (It posted last week once).
> It is still sitting in my offers and has not flipped over to redeemed offers yet.
> I think this may be a fluke.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Lucky you - I did try and make 2 purchases yesterday because I know that the get 25 miles doesn't combine with my normal spend $125 get 30.  My second purchase didn't create any air miles (of course my big purchases on that bill were lottery tickets) but I did buy a bag of ice but it didn't work.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Lucky you - I did try and make 2 purchases yesterday because I know that the get 25 miles doesn't combine with my normal spend $125 get 30.  My second purchase didn't create any air miles (of course my big purchases on that bill were lottery tickets) but I did buy a bag of ice but it didn't work.



So sorry Hon
but at least you tried.
Better luck next time
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Not sure if this will apply to anyone but thought I would share.  
We had AM Universal tickets that we used last October.  I switched mine to an AP to get the discounts that were on offer (hotel, food, purchases) and paid the extra to do so.  With Universal being shut down for three months they had extended everyone's AP by three months which made mine expire Jan. 23rd, 2021.  There is no way we will get to Florida before then so I just called and asked what I could do, was there a partial refund available or something else they could do.  
They were really very nice and after being passed to customer service the agent put my AP on freeze until I needed to use it again.  She gave me a reference number and when I go back I just need to take the pass and the reference number to customer service and they will reactivate it for me and I will have the remaining 6 months back.  There is no time frame for which this has to be done, it is good forever according to her.  
I know some had been talking about getting AP's when there, so if you do have one and want to extend it you may want to give them a call.  I wasn't sure if we would be back before it expired even before the Covid came about so this is a bonus.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay so my parents did the same thing back in February 2020.  With the three months added, that gives them to May 2021.  I doubt they will get back there by then.  I am going to pass this info on to them!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I decided to do a clean-up of outstanding miles before MM starts on Thursday. That meant spending far too much time at my "real computer" on the 3rd floor of an un-air-conditioned house on a day that is already stifling hot & muggy. I knew I was missing some miles from an online transaction waaay back in early April for a desk that hubby needed to get for his co-op student so she could work from home (she's since gone home to Ottawa because she was home sick so the dang thing wasn't really used and we need to get it out of her apartment soon ) It came from Staples and while i got the base miles directly from them I got nothing from the online portal. I really wanted to do it though because other than miles from our credit cards and the tons of surveys I've been doing, my account is pretty dismal. 

15 minutes later there's an extra 98 miles in my account! She even found a promo I wasn't aware I'd missed!!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to snag some Am yesterday at Safeway.  I haven't found items that we eat with Am attached to them...but I found a couple in the flyer.  I spent just over 50.00 and scored 112 Am.  That included 8 bags of chips ( thank god for teenage boys who are always grazing )  a spend  threshold of spend 40.00 get 15 AM.  But now we are set for fishing on the next couple weekends with chips and ham sticks to munch on in the boat.  It just felt good to get some AM again.


----------



## ElCray

Edit: The June Bonus Boom (3 offers) just posted to 95 AMs to my account.


----------



## tinkerone

I see I have a Safeway offer of buy anything get 190 AM's.  We don't have a Safeway anywhere near, not even sure where the closest one would be.  Is there another store that excepts this?  Say like the way Foodland and Sobeys have the same offers?  
Only have 3 days to use it so just wondering.  I could purchase an apple to get $20 worth of points, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

My Bonus Boom offer posted as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mine too


----------



## bababear_50

Mine Three


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Guessing I didn't do any of the bonus bust other than the Mastercard offer ?? *


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I see I have a Safeway offer of buy anything get 190 AM's.  We don't have a Safeway anywhere near, not even sure where the closest one would be.  Is there another store that excepts this?  Say like the way Foodland and Sobeys have the same offers?
> Only have 3 days to use it so just wondering.  I could purchase an apple to get $20 worth of points, lol.


*Open the offer up as much as possible to read the terms & conditions. I'll show you the one I have for comparison, the email came from Sobey's and said I'd get 25 miles for buying anything but when i look in my offers it shows up with all of the stores listed. YES, you could buy a single apple and walk out with 190 miles!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Guessing I didn't do any of the bonus bust other than the Mastercard offer ?? *



How's this for memory loss.
I am not even sure what the offer was,,but I must have done it because they posted it in my account.
Hugs Hon
Mel
Details
August 11, 2020

JUNE BONUS BOOM 3 OFFERS
+95


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1370560
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1370562

Urban Fresh Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1370564
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1370429
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys (ON) has Max-a-Miles all week long. Haven't looked too closely yet, but from the first page it seems I'll be stocking up on rice cakes again  Hopefully will overlap with the Mega Miles so I can get that done all at once.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe, seriously take a look at Foodland. See if they have the same offers as Sobeys and make the trek over there (Osgoode or Greely). The threshold for the Mega Miles is $100 (less than Sobeys $150) Might work out better for you.


----------



## bababear_50

I took some time to scan over this weeks offers.
I am hard pressed to come up with much as many of the offers are x2 to get the airmiles.
Oh well maybe I missed something.
Time to go back and look again.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Sobeys looks good for me!  Rice cakes, cheerios, chips for camping, a few other things we actually use!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> @hdrolfe, seriously take a look at Foodland. See if they have the same offers as Sobeys and make the trek over there (Osgoode or Greely). The threshold for the Mega Miles is $100 (less than Sobeys $150) Might work out better for you.



It might be ncie to go for a drive (and then need to get gas lol) since we really aren't going anywhere lately! I will look for this weekend.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I think I can do the cereal, the Smokies and the rice, as they are all things we will use. Still debating the chips, but they *are* handy for camping.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I wish there were some items that we would use.  The only things I seen that could buy are the ice cream ( and whip up some brownies to go with it  ) and the chip dip...to go with the 8 bags of chips I bought the other day lol.  Oh well, I know that I can do the mega miles and stay in our budget of spending and still get Am.  So I will take that!!!!


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wish there were some items that we would use.  The only things I seen that could buy are the ice cream ( and whip up some brownies to go with it  ) and the chip dip...to go with the 8 bags of chips I bought the other day lol.  Oh well, I know that I can do the mega miles and stay in our budget of spending and still get Am.  So I will take that!!!!


 I skipped the 8 bags last week so I can do the chip deal this week.


----------



## alohamom

*Check your Sobey's My Offers if you have not shopped there in a while.*
I just loaded my DH's Sobeys offers and there was one from July 31st that was about to expire for 95 AMs when you buy "just about anything" !
I have not been using his card there as much as I was before covid happened and I guess they wanted "him" to come back to shop LOL
I hopped in my car because I need some PAM anyway. Low and behold, it was on sale and has a buy 2 get 25 AM offer on it this week (I have not looked at the flyer yet)
So for a grand total of $7.98 I got 120 Air Miles. I feel like the lady in the Ikea Start The Car commercial hahaha, nothing like free stuff!


----------



## spiffgirl101

I finally managed to get my 25 miles at Sobeys for "buy anything". I usually only go to Sobeys once a week during the pandemic, but my boy wanted to spend his birthday money on Nintendo gift cards (no miles though ), so I grabbed some Wong Wing Chinese food for supper tonight(50 am), plus 2 wraps for lunch for me and the kid (5 am offer in My Offers). So for $35 (not including the GC) I got 81 airmiles! I hope to do as well on Saturday when I do my big shop for the Mega Miles event
Edited to add: two wraps for me and the kid. I can't eat 2 wraps


----------



## tinkerone

I just received another Sobeys/Foodland offer of buy anything get AM's.  This time it is for 50 AM's and I'll take it!  There is also one for spend $100 get 50 AM's but I would never reach that limit.


----------



## ottawamom

OK time to let this out of the bag (so to speak). This may or may not work for you. It did for me with mine, DS (1), DS (3)'s cards. If it still appears in your loaded offers after you use it the first time., try it again the next day. DH card worked x2 but then it stopped. DS's cards worked 6 times each.

Others here tried it and it didn't work a second time so your experience may not be the same as mine but it's worth a shot.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> OK time to let this out of the bag (so to speak). This may or may not work for you. It did for me with mine, DS (1), DS (3)'s cards. If it still appears in your loaded offers after you use it the first time., try it again the next day. DH card worked x2 but then it stopped. DS's cards worked 6 times each.
> 
> Others here tried it and it didn't work a second time so your experience may not be the same as mine but it's worth a shot.


Did you go on different days or the same day?


----------



## ottawamom

Different days. One time I forgot to pay for something in the bottom of the basket so I tried a second time on same day and it didn't work. It worked the next day though.

Just got the same offer on DH, DS(1) and DS(2) but not me. Good thing I don't have anything else to do.   to Sobeys (my little outing)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Different days. One time I forgot to pay for something in the bottom of the basket so I tried a second time on same day and it didn't work. It worked the next day though.
> 
> Just got the same offer on DH, DS(1) and DS(2) but not me. Good thing I don't have anything else to do.   to Sobeys (my little outing)


Just did a double check and DS has a spend anything get 95 and I have a spend anything get 25......
off I go tomorrow morning... Road Trip!!!





Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

oh my goodness, my hubby too!


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> oh my goodness, my hubby too!


How many airmilers can you fit in Fozzie Bear's Car?
Ok You and Jacqueline are in the back seat for this road trip.
Ottawamom and I get front seat.I'm   she's navigating.
We will stop for snacks and coffee on the way!
We might be able to squeeze Tinkerone in the trunk....lol.
Hold on we have to get spiffgirl101 in the back seat too,,or tie her to the roof rack.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

Hey, I had a Sobeys buy/spend anything, get 190 AM that was to expire yesterday so I picked up a few things and got my AMs. But I noticed none of the My Offers I used showed as redeemed on the App. 

This morning I checked and guess what ALL of the redeemed offers are still there!  So I have another buy anything get 190 AM expiring in 14 days


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Hey, I had a Sobeys buy/spend anything, get 190 AM that was to expire yesterday so I picked up a few things and got my AMs. But I noticed none of the My Offers I used showed as redeemed on the App.
> 
> This morning I checked and guess what ALL of the redeemed offers are still there!  So I have another buy anything get 190 AM expiring in 14 days



Well Hop on Silvermist99 because I traded the studebaker for a Bus!!
Everyone is welcome!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I’m not naming names or anything but someone forgot to have the cashier add the MM coupon at Sobeys on their $170 worth of groceries tonight.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> So I’m not naming names or anything but someone forgot to have the cashier add the MM coupon at Sobeys on their $170 worth of groceries tonight.



Well get back over there and tell them you are returning everything....Oh no Hon.
Dang double dang!!
Maybe a manager can add it manually?

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> How many airmilers can you fit in Fozzie Bear's Car?
> Ok You and Jacqueline are in the back seat for this road trip.
> Ottawamom and I get front seat.I'm   she's navigating.
> We will stop for snacks and coffee on the way!
> We might be able to squeeze Tinkerone in the trunk....lol.
> Hold on we have to get spiffgirl101 in the back seat too,,or tie her to the roof rack.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Well get back over there and tell them you are returning everything....Oh no Hon.
> Dang double dang!!
> Maybe a manager can add it manually?
> 
> Hugs to you
> Mel


I just can't be bothered....I'll just hope that I can do another $150 shop over there in the next couple of weeks. I probably only made the minimum $150 because of the cereal and rice cake deal.  With me working 7 days a week right now I just don't have the time or the energy to go back and try and fix it.  I grocery shopped at 8pm last night which was actually  nice, the store was empty...... but not nice to have to haul everything in the house and put away when it's 9:30.


----------



## bababear_50

Where were you all this morning,,,bus departed at 6:45 am,,
so I got my son's buy anything get 95 airmiles and mine for 25 worked also.
Now the top of the receipts say spend 5$ get 25 and spend 5$ get 95 airmiles..so maybe the amount to activate the deal is $5.00???

Have a great day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Sad to report that the offer did not work for me twice  .  
I don't know if the difference may be that I have to use Foodland and you are all using Sobeys I think?  Anyways, it was a nice drive on a beautiful morning so not a total loss.


----------



## tinkerone

I need some help, I'm scratching my head with this one.
My secondary card doesn't seem to have Sobeys/Foodland.  It has Safeway.  We don't have a Safeway anywhere around here so that is no good. How can I attach this card to Sobeys/Foodland or can I even do that?
TIA


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I need some help, I'm scratching my head with this one.
> My secondary card doesn't seem to have Sobeys/Foodland.  It has Safeway.  We don't have a Safeway anywhere around here so that is no good. How can I attach this card to Sobeys/Foodland or can I even do that?
> TIA


*That's odd, part of me is thinking it's just a glitch and it would work at any of the stores - this is different from the Mega MIles promo where they are separating every store as a different partner but from the Sobey's MyOffers page this is what you'll see, and based on the fact that you mention Foodland being close to you you're in either Ontario or Eastern Canada. In my mind, you should be fine using the offer in either store and chalk this up to gremlins!
Which stores are participating in My Offers?*
My Offers is currently available at the following stores in *Ontario*: Sobeys, Sobeys Urban Fresh and Foodland; in *Western Canada*: Safeway, Sobeys and IGA; in *Atlantic Canada*: Sobeys, Foodland and participating Co-op stores.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I just can't be bothered....I'll just hope that I can do another $150 shop over there in the next couple of weeks. I probably only made the minimum $150 because of the cereal and rice cake deal.  With me working 7 days a week right now I just don't have the time or the energy to go back and try and fix it.  I grocery shopped at 8pm last night which was actually  nice, the store was empty...... but not nice to have to haul everything in the house and put away when it's 9:30.



Thinking of you and I know you are back to work and pulling long hours and days!
Hugs Hon


Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just had my BMO MC AM's post to my account.  -10 
This would have to do with the fact I had thousands credited back from the B2B cruises we can no longer go on so not surprising.  Just surprised that's all they took back.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Sad to report that the offer did not work for me twice  .
> I don't know if the difference may be that I have to use Foodland and you are all using Sobeys I think?  Anyways, it was a nice drive on a beautiful morning so not a total loss.


I used mine at Sobeys to start with and then on Thursday I used it at Foodland. I have spent more than $5 and less than $5 and it worked. DH stopped working when the others kept on working. Weird system.


----------



## ElCray

Got the Sobey Megamiles offer done this morning with a major haul on applesauce for my DD's lunches and for the toddler. I did separate small transactions to use the extra buy anything get 50 and 25 that were in our offers. Spent $176 got 610 miles.


----------



## mab2012

Anybody know if the Amazon "reload gift card" trick (posted by @Donald - my hero here) still works since Amazon updated their eligible categories on August 1?


----------



## Donald - my hero

mab2012 said:


> Anybody know if the Amazon "reload gift card" trick (posted by @Donald - my hero here) still works since Amazon updated their eligible categories on August 1?


*I'm actually trying to put together an order for Amazon right now, I'll let you know when I've tried and if it works .. might be a bit till it posts though, usually a couple of days from ordering till posting. Looking back I reloaded the card on the July 27th and the miles posted to my account on the 29th so i should know by early next week.*


----------



## hdrolfe

mab2012 said:


> Anybody know if the Amazon "reload gift card" trick (posted by @Donald - my hero here) still works since Amazon updated their eligible categories on August 1?



I tried it yesterday, will let you know if it worked... actually if any of my purchase got me AM I'll be celebrating  the online never works for me lol. But I need megamiles so... fingers crossed I don't have to fight for anything


----------



## tinkerone

Tried to redeem the AM's offer for Safeway at Foodland and it didn't work.  Good to know for sure, I won't waste anymore time with that accounts bonus offers.


----------



## ottawamom

@tinkerone, call Sobeys CS and get them to switch your AM card (in question) over to Sobeys and Safeway. I'm sure it's something they must be able to do.


----------



## hdrolfe

mab2012 said:


> Anybody know if the Amazon "reload gift card" trick (posted by @Donald - my hero here) still works since Amazon updated their eligible categories on August 1?



Oh my gosh, mine worked! I got the 10 AM twice for my MegaMiles purchase, 10 for the giftcard and 10 for the items. I'm kind of in shock to be honest that it worked  Also got the MegaMiles posted already.

the second 10 posted a day after the original, I assume because the actual purchase was sent/charged a day after the gift card


----------



## isabellea

hdrolfe said:


> Oh my gosh, mine worked! I got the 10 AM twice for my MegaMiles purchase, 10 for the giftcard and 10 for the items. I'm kind of in shock to be honest that it worked  Also got the MegaMiles posted already.
> 
> the second 10 posted a day after the original, I assume because the actual purchase was sent/charged a day after the gift card



That’s awesome! Would it be possible to re-post this GC tip?


----------



## hdrolfe

isabellea said:


> That’s awesome! Would it be possible to re-post this GC tip?



Basically I logged into the airmiles online portal and went to amazon, filled up my cart to see how much it would be, then reloaded my gift card with my credit card for that amount. Once that came through (takes a few minutes, just sit there with the windows open) I applied the gift card to my order. I got airmiles for the reloading of the gift card and for the purchase. Now the purchase, mine all shipped together but if it's split up into smaller packages you may not get the full amount for this but for the gift card reload, it's all one purchase so you'll get them all there. I did it because I wanted to get the $150 for the MM and have problems with things being split up and not meeting the total.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> That’s awesome! Would it be possible to re-post this GC tip?


*check out this post I made about this 
Amazon gift card hack

and then a bit more info in
 THIS POST*


----------



## ElCray

Heads up! For those who use Samsung Pay to show your air miles card, they've just posted a promo for the next two weeks. Show your Air Miles card thru Samsung Pay 3x at participating retailers, get 95 miles each week.


----------



## tinkerone

Called My Offers this morning and asked about changing my Safeway offers to Foodland.  He told me it was system generated and I would have to use my AM's card at Foodland a few more times for it to switch over.  That won't happen as I seldom shop there BUT he did give me the 190 AM's as good will since I can't go to Safeway.  
Yeah me!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Called My Offers this morning and asked about changing my Safeway offers to Foodland.  He told me it was system generated and I would have to use my AM's card at Foodland a few more times for it to switch over.  That won't happen as I seldom shop there BUT he did give me the 190 AM's as good will since I can't go to Safeway.
> Yeah me!



When we're through all this promotion you could send me the back of your card and I'll purchase some small item a couple of time for the switch over to happen if you like. I could do it at Sobeys or Foodland I believe as the offers I get both say Sobeys/Foodland.


----------



## tinkerone

Wondering if someone can explain something for me.  I made a purchase at Staples through AM's shop, total before taxes was $119.98.  I know that Staples awards 1 AM for each $40 spend.  Do I get 1 AM for each $20 spend as well through AM Shop?  I didn't think so but I have 5 miles posted with  AM Shop as partner with Staples showing as the description.  Staples has a 25X's offer as well so I am waiting for it.  
I've not shopped Staples through AM shop before so I am a bit confused.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> When we're through all this promotion you could send me the back of your card and I'll purchase some small item a couple of time for the switch over to happen if you like. I could do it at Sobeys or Foodland I believe as the offers I get both say Sobeys/Foodland.


That's a very kind offer, thank you.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Wondering if someone can explain something for me.  I made a purchase at Staples through AM's shop, total before taxes was $119.98.  I know that Staples awards 1 AM for each $40 spend.  Do I get 1 AM for each $20 spend as well through AM Shop?  I didn't think so but I have 5 miles posted with  AM Shop as partner with Staples showing as the description.  Staples has a 25X's offer as well so I am waiting for it.
> I've not shopped Staples through AM shop before so I am a bit confused.



Yes you should, you should get them for purchasing at Staples and also because you went through the airmiles shop.


----------



## bababear_50

It's Flyer night!

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1371287Buy $100.00 in Foodland gift cards get 50Airmiles
Blue Bonus cereal buy 6 @ $3.44 each get 95 Airmiles


Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1371281Buy $150 in Sobeys gift cards get 100 Airmiles.
Buy a $50,00 Happy Active gift card get 50 Airmiles
Blue Bonus cereal buy 6 @ $3.44 each get 95 Airmiles
Buy $25.00 General Mills product get 100 Airmiles
Quaker buy 4 products get 45 Airmiles


Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1371365
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1371289
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> It's Flyer night!
> 
> Foodland Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1371287
> Sobeys Ont
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1371281
> Metro On
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1371365
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1371289
> Happy safe shopping
> Hugs
> Mel


Wooohooooo gift card bonus at Sobeys and Foodland!!! Finallyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I second that. There are a number of things I can make use of at Sobeys this week so I think I will be able to shop there for my Mega Miles coupons use this week. It will be a nice boost to the AM totals.

Are the my offers threshold spend offers stacking with the Mega Miles coupon? I haven't been paying attention because mine were all higher than the Foodland coupon.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> I second that. There are a number of things I can make use of at Sobeys this week so I think I will be able to shop there for my Mega Miles coupons use this week. It will be a nice boost to the AM totals.
> 
> Are the my offers threshold spend offers stacking with the Mega Miles coupon? I haven't been paying attention because mine were all higher than the Foodland coupon.


Yes they are. See below!


----------



## damo

So make sure to buy the gift card first and then use it to spend over $150 for the Mega Miles.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just looking at "MY offers" and the bonus for buying anything in the store has now been removed from my offers. I used it on Sunday. The "glitch" was shortlived but profitable while it existed.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I was just looking at "MY offers" and the bonus for buying anything in the store has now been removed from my offers. I used it on Sunday. The "glitch" was shortlived but profitable while it existed.



Yup, mine only lasted one use as well but it was a buy anything get 190, so it worked well.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ohhh, that  gift card bonus is awesome for me - I have just about $750 in credit sitting on my Amex from a refund for a Come From Away performance that never happened.  I've been debating what to do with it.  Now I know I'm turning it into groceries!  Does anyone know from previous offers, can I do 5 $150s in a single transaction, or do I need to do 5 separate ones?


----------



## Debbie

I guess I will see if I'm by a Sobey's. Their gift card bonus is better than Foodland's. Sobey's is out of the way, but it will finish off my BMO spend for my Mega Miles, too.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm in for using up an old Sobeys gift card and picking up some Kellogs cereal for 100 Airmiles.
That's kind of it for my shop this week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Ohhh, that  gift card bonus is awesome for me - I have just about $750 in credit sitting on my Amex from a refund for a Come From Away performance that never happened.  I've been debating what to do with it.  Now I know I'm turning it into groceries!  Does anyone know from previous offers, can I do 5 $150s in a single transaction, or do I need to do 5 separate ones?



Hi Krista
My experience has been to do separate transactions .
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My Sobeys has $200 in gift cards get 100 miles.  I still have some left over on this promo from two weeks ago.

I will wait until Wednesday (last day of offer) and buy $400 worth for 200 miles and then I only need another $100 towards my BMO $500/500 miles offer.

I love that I can use my Sobeys gift cards at both Lawton's (MM offer: spend $40/5x) and Shell.


----------



## ElCray

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My Sobeys has $200 in gift cards get 100 miles.  I still have some left over on this promo from two weeks ago.
> 
> I will wait until Wednesday (last day of offer) and buy $400 worth for 200 miles and then I only need another $100 towards my BMO $500/500 miles offer.
> 
> I love that I can use my Sobeys gift cards at both Lawton's (MM offer: spend $40/5x) and Shell.


You can use Sobeys giftcards at Lawton's and Shell? I didn't know that!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ElCray Yup!  For Shell, it might be because it is attached to a Sobeys Express store though.  If yours doesn't have that, then maybe not.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was just going through my "Air Miles Owing / Money Owed to Air Miles" documents and remembered I have to start paying myself back for $1,060 in miles I cashed out of my vacation fund!  I know I have lots of time, but now I have another large amount of Cash miles I need to start redeeming.

I also have to pay myself back $385 in PC Optimum points cashed out. These points are strictly for WDW gift cards.

You never know when vacation will be calling!!


----------



## ElCray

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ElCray Yup!  For Shell, it might be because it is attached to a Sobeys Express store though.  If yours doesn't have that, then maybe not.


That's great. I'm advising my step-mom on Megamiles and she lives in NB so this is helpful for me to know to help her strategize. Thank you!


----------



## isabellea

CanadianKrista said:


> Ohhh, that  gift card bonus is awesome for me - I have just about $750 in credit sitting on my Amex from a refund for a Come From Away performance that never happened.  I've been debating what to do with it.  Now I know I'm turning it into groceries!  Does anyone know from previous offers, can I do 5 $150s in a single transaction, or do I need to do 5 separate ones?



A cashier at Foodland once told me it was better to do 1 GC per transaction for those type of offer.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone having trouble logging onto Airmiles at the moment. I can log in on my phone but not on my computer. It keeps sending me to an error page.

12:56 working again now.


----------



## ElCray

Hi all, just a note that there is a promo on for the BMO Air Miles Mastercard (no fee). The signup bonus is 1,150 Air Miles. The highest I'd seen before now was 1,000.


----------



## bababear_50

So I got too many Airmiles.........
The cereal is supposed to be buy 6 get 95 airmiles but mine posted buy 4 boxes get 95 airmiles.
Anyone doing this Blue Bonus please let me know how it works for you?
Thanks Hugs
Mel

Page #2 of the flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1371281?page=2


----------



## ottawamom

Like the IKEA commercial says "take the deal and start the car!" Sobey is good, those miles will post as is if they are on your receipt.


----------



## tinkerone

For those who had the issue of Staples double billing them how did that work out?  I placed an order last week, which I received Monday and they still have not put the charge through.  I have never had it take this long before.  I have received the regular AM's for it but not the bonus which I'm sure may take a bit of time.  Would just like to keep my credit card paid off so it would be nice if the charge was taken.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Like the IKEA commercial says "take the deal and start the car!" Sobey is good, those miles will post as is if they are on your receipt.







Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> For those who had the issue of Staples double billing them how did that work out?  I placed an order last week, which I received Monday and they still have not put the charge through.  I have never had it take this long before.  I have received the regular AM's for it but not the bonus which I'm sure may take a bit of time.  Would just like to keep my credit card paid off so it would be nice if the charge was taken.



I just checked and they reversed the extra payment they took.
Regular Miles but no Bonus miles for me either.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> For those who had the issue of Staples double billing them how did that work out?  I placed an order last week, which I received Monday and they still have not put the charge through.  I have never had it take this long before.  I have received the regular AM's for it but not the bonus which I'm sure may take a bit of time.  Would just like to keep my credit card paid off so it would be nice if the charge was taken.


I took @Donald - my hero advice and looked the orders up in my Staples account. Both orders in question say "Reorder" I can see the AM # the order was attached to but no coupon code or discount of $.01. I'm guessing they didn't know what it was for and didn't bother to add it.

Donald can you post a screen shot of your order (from your staples account) where it shows the coupon so we know where to look. To me Reorder means it's messed up. See if yours order says that too. I know my Airmileshops won't work because they cancelled the first (original) order.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I went to Sobeys and got my 5 gift cards, used up my Amex credit, and got 565AM!  I was pleasantly surprised that it used both my spend offers - spend anything get 25AM on the first, and spend $125 get 40AM on the second!  And now my groceries are paid for for a while


----------



## ottawamom

I was just coming to post that I had a similar experience. I did several orders of GC and each one generated another (different) loaded spend offer. 3 accounts GC plus the Mega Miles shop 970AM today. It almost feels like old times...


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> I took @Donald - my hero advice and looked the orders up in my Staples account. Both orders in question say "Reorder" I can see the AM # the order was attached to but no coupon code or discount of $.01. I'm guessing they didn't know what it was for and didn't bother to add it.
> 
> Donald can you post a screen shot of your order (from your staples account) where it shows the coupon so we know where to look. To me Reorder means it's messed up. See if yours order says that too. I know my Airmileshops won't work because they cancelled the first (original) order.


*I didn't use the coupon because my order was only $44.98 pretax. Hubby needs a webcame for his new co-op student starting the beginning of September and Staples has been sold out of most of the basic for MONTHS now. All he needs is a very basic one to keep in touch with the student and Staples finally had one that costs $39.99 but only for instore pickup. I took FOREVER finding something that i needed in stock in the store that actually had the webcam to bring my total over the $40 mark so I could get my measly 3 miles (2 for the online transaction and 1 from Staples proper), i seriously tried for hours to come up with something to bring it up to the full amount (didn't remember until last night that i could get some new sewing scissors AND a cutting mat that my daughter has claimed ) Ended up finding some funky paperclip type things that I'm now using instead of pins for my mask sewing!

VERY long way of saying, sorry, i have no idea if/where the code should show on the Staples webpage *


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a Metro spend $125 get 125 AM, I think I'll be doing that instead of Sobeys gift card. I'd only be getting one and this gets me more AM. Either way I can use my BMO card and it goes towards that. We'll see. I may change my mind


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe, Get the gift card. When I got my $150 GC this morning I got the 100AM for the GC and a threshold spend offer spend $150 get 75. When I saw this I broke my GC offers up to be individual orders and did one on DS card and another on DH card. I still had one threshold spend left (apparently they only apply one threshold spend at a time in Barrhaven) so I picked up another one.


----------



## ElCray

Just got back from another Sobeys bonanza. Lol. 

Got giftcards with the personalized spend offers appearing on the first ones I bought on both Air Miles cards I used. Then I bought some groceries and took advantage of the cereal, yogurt, and Crispy Minis offers.

Finished the BMO $500 spend on both credit cards. Finished another partner offer on my husband's card too.

Heads up that the signage at my Sobeys for the Blue Bonus cereal says buy 4, get 95 Air Miles. The flyer (which says you need to buy 6) may be a misprint!

We've got enough cereal now to last us til spring 2021.


----------



## Crysten82

CanadianKrista said:


> Ohhh, that  gift card bonus is awesome for me - I have just about $750 in credit sitting on my Amex from a refund for a Come From Away performance that never happened.  I've been debating what to do with it.  Now I know I'm turning it into groceries!  Does anyone know from previous offers, can I do 5 $150s in a single transaction, or do I need to do 5 separate ones?




I was able to do 3 gift cards of $250 each and I received 500 airmiles. I’m in Alberta and did this at Sobeys. I did this on 2 cards and it worked for both


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...looks like I have to chase down some miles.   I should have had 128 miles post yesterday for the 8 bags of chips and one other item I bought, and those did not post yesterday.  I will give them until next Thursday to post.  I know that some weeks they don't always post weekly and then they would post the week after.  

If AM thinks I am not going to chase down those miles....especially after buying all those bags of chips and having to have some self control to not sit an inhale a bag every night...they have another thing coming lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Good shop today.
I was able to donate about 100 dollars in cereal to the local food bank and got back abot 980 Airmiles in the process. 
Edit** It was easier and cheaper to do this than Mega Miles for 1000 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Cereal is back to buy 6 boxes get 95 airmiles,,oh well it was good while it lasted.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I love that I can use my Sobeys gift cards at both Lawton's (MM offer: spend $40/5x) and Shell.





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ElCray Yup!  For Shell, it might be because it is attached to a Sobeys Express store though.  If yours doesn't have that, then maybe not.



Are you in Ontario?  How did you find out you can use your Sobey's gift card at Shell?  For the past couple of years I've been buying the Sobey's gift cards, then turning around and purchasing Shell gift cards with them.  Nothing on the back of my Sobey's gift cards say I can use them at Shell.  I'm going to try it though that's for sure.  I don't have a Sobey's Express near me however.  I purchase them at a regular Sobey's.



ottawamom said:


> @hdrolfe, Get the gift card. When I got my $150 GC this morning I got the 100AM for the GC and a threshold spend offer spend $150 get 75. When I saw this I broke my GC offers up to be individual orders and did one on DS card and another on DH card. I still had one threshold spend left (apparently they only apply one threshold spend at a time in Barrhaven) so I picked up another one.



Thanks for this.  My Spend offer is Spend $175 get 50 bonus miles.  I'll try getting one gift card and $26 worth of groceries and see if I get both.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Are you in Ontario?  How did you find out you can use your Sobey's gift card at Shell?  For the past couple of years I've been buying the Sobey's gift cards, then turning around and purchasing Shell gift cards with them.  Nothing on the back of my Sobey's gift cards say I can use them at Shell.  I'm going to try it though that's for sure.  I don't have a Sobey's Express near me however.  I purchase them at a regular Sobey's.



I am in NS.  

I purchase the Sobeys gift cards at Sobeys, but the Shell stations have a Sobeys Express or Needs as the store.  I think that might be why I can use them there.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I did a good haul yesterday at Metro, and then today I stopped at Sobeys and got a gift card. I'll use it for groceries next week I guess. Every little bit helps though. I also got the spend $60 get 25 AM along with the 100 AM for buying the gift card.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am in NS.
> 
> I purchase the Sobeys gift cards at Sobeys, but the Shell stations have a Sobeys Express or Needs as the store.  I think that might be why I can use them there.



Ok thanks. We have Freshii in some of our Shells here in Ontario.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Totally off topic.
Has anyone had Tendonitis in there thumb before? What was your cure?

A week and a half ago I was formatting a 62 page doc. I was using the mouse trackpad on my laptop like I usually do at home. Anyways I definitely tweaked it while doing this. 

I have a dr appt friday. I have been taking Aleve and icing since last Monday.

I read about steroid injections and that might be my solution.

Did I mention it is my left hand and I am left handed?


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Totally off topic.
> Has anyone had Tendonitis in there thumb before? What was your cure?



I get it off and on and I had pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome in my wrists with both pregnancies which to me was kind of a similar pain. One thing that always helped was wearing a splint. I had prescribed wrist guards but you can get them at Shoppers drug mart too. It just keeps your thumb from bending or moving.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Totally off topic.
> Has anyone had Tendonitis in there thumb before? What was your cure?
> 
> A week and a half ago I was formatting a 62 page doc. I was using the mouse trackpad on my laptop like I usually do at home. Anyways I definitely tweaked it while doing this.
> 
> I have a dr appt friday. I have been taking Aleve and icing since last Monday.
> 
> I read about steroid injections and that might be my solution.
> 
> Did I mention it is my left hand and I am left handed?


See an Osteopath.....you need treatment.

I too am a lefty but I'm almost total ambidextrous...the only thing I can't do with both is use a pen.  My brother also a lefty but VERY lefthanded.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@dancin Disney style An Osteopath?  I went to one for jaw/head pain and it was crazy the stuff they can do LOL

What did the Osteopath do for it?

Should I  wait until I see my doctor to get the splint and make any appointments with therapy?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @dancin Disney style An Osteopath?  I went to one for jaw/head pain and it was crazy the stuff they can do LOL
> 
> What did the Osteopath do for it?
> 
> Should I  wait until I see my doctor to get the splint and make any appointments with therapy?


If you can actually get a doctors visit do it....most likely you will get an X-ray and some anti inflammatories.  LOL...I have yet to figure out what you need to be dying of to get an in office visit with my doctor.  Many osteo’s are also athletic therapists so you will get a really good treatment.  The thought process broad and is more of how do you need to use that part ...rather than a treatment based on what the textbook says.  I’ve been seeing an Osteo guy for at least 10 years.  I’ve needed joint replacement surgery since I was about 32 but the surgeon won’t do it until I’m closer to 60.  So I had I find alternative therapy to be able to get through life.  Now my surgery might be pushed off even further because I’m doing rather well with the help of the osteo and acupuncture.  It’s amazing the motivation for self help that constant pain will give you.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @dancin Disney styleShould I  wait until I see my doctor to get the splint and make any appointments with therapy?


 Personally, I'd keep up the icing and ibuprofen to reduce the swelling. I also use a simple arthritis glove that I picked up at Shoppers. I was lucky....they come in pairs and I discovered when I got home that someone who had issues with their right hand had replaced the right for the left, so now I have two usable gloves.  Simple things to help you cope until you can get in to the doctor's office.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Debbie  Any thoughts on using heat as well?  I was out in the sun all day and my hand actually felt good, no pain. Now, of course, it's sore so I'm icing.

Is compression good?


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Debbie  Any thoughts on using heat as well?  I was out in the sun all day and my hand actually felt good, no pain. Now, of course, it's sore so I'm icing.
> 
> Is compression good?


It is generally recommended that cold compresses be used to relieve pain by numbing the affected area. Cold compresses are also used to limit swelling and inflammation. On the other hand, hot compresses are generally recommended to decrease joint stiffness and muscle spasm. 
So they can both be effective.  I have sever arthritis in my knees and experience extreme pain.  I tried cortisone in October, which didn't work at all, and doctor said the only thing left was surgery.  No thanks.  I have recently discovered (two months ago) that CBD oil helps take the pain level from a 9 to a 1.  Swelling goes down.  I use it at bed time because that was when it was at the worst for me.  Don't know if that is of any help to you but thought I would share.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

the aching is now in my wrist and forearm, likely due to the tendon connecting to the muscle/joint (?). Sucks that I have to wait until Friday to see the doctor.

Thanks everyone for your doctor wisdom LOL


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> It is generally recommended that cold compresses be used to relieve pain by numbing the affected area. Cold compresses are also used to limit swelling and inflammation. On the other hand, hot compresses are generally recommended to decrease joint stiffness and muscle spasm.
> So they can both be effective.  I have sever arthritis in my knees and experience extreme pain.  I tried cortisone in October, which didn't work at all, and doctor said the only thing left was surgery.  No thanks.  I have recently discovered (two months ago) that CBD oil helps take the pain level from a 9 to a 1.  Swelling goes down.  I use it at bed time because that was when it was at the worst for me.  Don't know if that is of any help to you but thought I would share.


Exactly the same here. You have listed it exactly as I do. I'll sometimes do both ice and heat. Using CBD oil as well at night. I think that even tendonitis and carpel tunnel would benefit from the alternating ice and heat....and OTC pain killers.


----------



## AngelDisney

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> the aching is now in my wrist and forearm, likely due to the tendon connecting to the muscle/joint (?). Sucks that I have to wait until Friday to see the doctor.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your doctor wisdom LOL


Speedy Recovery!


----------



## hdrolfe

My Sobeys is already starting to clear their shelves in anticipation of turning into a Farm Boy, I will need to use up that gift card sooner than later I guess.... though I hope I can use it at Fresh Co. I'm going to miss Sobeys.


----------



## cari12

Did my Safeway shop today. Bought 2x $150 gift cards first and got 200 AM. My threshold spend did not add on like it did for some of you. Then bought my groceries- $135 and got 117 AM. My threshold spend of spend $125 get 30 AM did show up here.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> My Sobeys is already starting to clear their shelves in anticipation of turning into a Farm Boy, I will need to use up that gift card sooner than later I guess.... though I hope I can use it at Fresh Co. I'm going to miss Sobeys.



Me too!


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Me too!


Is this the Barrhaven location?


----------



## hdrolfe

ElCray said:


> Is this the Barrhaven location?



Yes. I noticed when I was there on Saturday and yesterday people were posting pictures on social media of empty shelves  They aren't supposed to close until Oct 2 but it looks like it will be slim options until then. And then we get another Farm Boy, because of course the one we already have isn't enough?


----------



## ElCray

hdrolfe said:


> Yes. I noticed when I was there on Saturday and yesterday people were posting pictures on social media of empty shelves  They aren't supposed to close until Oct 2 but it looks like it will be slim options until then. And then we get another Farm Boy, because of course the one we already have isn't enough?


Yeah I really don't understand the decision. I had to travel anyway to either Barrhaven or Kanata for Sobeys shops (they are equidistant to me) but I feel really bad for Barrhaven and Nepean folks.


----------



## hdrolfe

ElCray said:


> Yeah I really don't understand the decision. I had to travel anyway to either Barrhaven or Kanata for Sobeys shops (they are equidistant to me) but I feel really bad for Barrhaven and Nepean folks.



It is annoying. I'll only be heading to Kanata now for things like MegaMiles. I guess I'll have to switch where I do my groceries, I have been going to Metro more often since COVID because of the way they have been doing things, but before that I was a Sobeys shopper. I don't care for Loblaws/Independent but perhaps I'll be switching. I go to Farm Boy once or twice a year really... Any way... It's sad to be down a store over Thanksgiving through spring.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I ended up purchasing 5 Sobey's gift cards on my air miles card and was able to switch them over to Shell gift cards right at the Customer Service desk.  Then I purchased 5 Sobey's gift cards on my husband's air miles card and kept them as Sobey's.  I'll use them at Sobey's, Foodland and FreshCo.

Thank you to those who mentioned the Spend offers stacking!  I tried that as I had two offers.  I purchased two Sobey's gift cards and I received 300 bonus miles in total as it combined a Spend $200 get 100 bonus miles.  On another transaction I purchased one gift card plus slightly over $25 of groceries and it combined a Spend $175 get 50 bonus miles, plus in-store offers (20 on purex).  A third transaction for my final two Sobey's gift cards with no extra bonus air miles.  I didn't have any more offers in any case at that point.

I tried this with my husband's Sobey's offers as he had two Spend offers, but neither worked.  He has a Spend $165 get 50 (I put 2 gift cards together) but it didn't stack.    He also has a Buy almost anything and get 190 miles.  I purchased 1 gift card and miracle whip but it didn't stack either.

So strange mine stacked but they would not for him!  I ended up with 708 miles.  My husband with 500.  My daughter with 60.


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> Yes. I noticed when I was there on Saturday and yesterday people were posting pictures on social media of empty shelves  They aren't supposed to close until Oct 2 but it looks like it will be slim options until then. And then we get another Farm Boy, because of course the one we already have isn't enough?



I also don't understand the decision, though it makes me wonder if they are planning on closing the existing Farm Boy and just haven't announced it yet ? I can't see a need for two in such a short distance.


----------



## hdrolfe

Starwind said:


> I also don't understand the decision, though it makes me wonder if they are planning on closing the existing Farm Boy and just haven't announced it yet ? I can't see a need for two in such a short distance.



I mean, I hate the parking lot at the existing Farm Boy, but it is even closer to me than Sobeys. I have no idea what they plan to do... I can't see needing both, Barrhaven is big but it's not that big! I don't think there are two of any of the grocery stores that close together. I assume the bigger Farm Boy moving into the Sobeys will offer more variety. I guess we'll see!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm surprised.  Dh and I both got bonus miles posted already for an Onyx offer.  It was those "earn 80 miles, get 60 miles" type of offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking to stock up on some hot oatmeal, coffee k cups,cream soups and Prime chicken,,,if Airmiles is listening. This is me saying yes behind my face mask.lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

I have decided to complete 5 offers on both cards. Did another Sobeys shop for DD. Buying $150 worth of stuff was not easy. Luckily DH likes the bacon with no antibiotics they have which are on sale with buy two get 10 AM offer. I got 4 of those and some chicken breast with loaded offer. Resisted the temptation to buy two more GCs on her account. I thought I could have bought 4 bags of popcorns for 95 AM and didn’t have to tie up $150. So there will be other ways for those 200 AM. My fanny pack needs to be replaced. So I did an Airmilesshop and got a new one from Coach. Just need two Rona shops and another Shell shop and I will be done. I seriously hope it would be easier next time!


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats on getting that done. I am also waiting for RONA and Reno Depot to finish things up. I've got lots of projects to do around the house so they won't be difficult to fulfill.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ugh, I ordered a desk from amazon (used the gift card trick to get a few airmiles) and it came without the hardware to put it together! Why!!!  Now I have to either find a bunch of bolts and screws, they were kind enough to put the types needed on the instructions, or find a way to send it back... because that's going to happen. At least I won't get dinged on the airmiles for the gift card purchase, just a refund. 

Where can I buy a few bolts and screws in different sizes?


----------



## bbangel

hdrolfe said:


> Ugh, I ordered a desk from amazon (used the gift card trick to get a few airmiles) and it came without the hardware to put it together! Why!!!  Now I have to either find a bunch of bolts and screws, they were kind enough to put the types needed on the instructions, or find a way to send it back... because that's going to happen. At least I won't get dinged on the airmiles for the gift card purchase, just a refund.
> 
> Where can I buy a few bolts and screws in different sizes?



Who made the desk? I would try contacting them and see if they can send you the hardware


----------



## hdrolfe

bbangel said:


> Who made the desk? I would try contacting them and see if they can send you the hardware



I tried through amazon to contact them and haven't heard back, I'll have to see if I can find another way I guess. I wanted the desk since my kitchen table isn't really the best for this work from home thing that seems to be more permanent. I have been looking for ages to find one that wasn't super pricey or too fancy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Ugh, I ordered a desk from amazon (used the gift card trick to get a few airmiles) and it came without the hardware to put it together! Why!!!  Now I have to either find a bunch of bolts and screws, they were kind enough to put the types needed on the instructions, or find a way to send it back... because that's going to happen. At least I won't get dinged on the airmiles for the gift card purchase, just a refund.
> 
> Where can I buy a few bolts and screws in different sizes?


*IMHO Amazon has the best customer service I've ever encountered! Reach out thru their chat option and they will make it right! They'll get the hardware to you or refund the order or something totally acceptable.  I once ordered the wrong size screen protector for my phone and straight up admitted it. Just wanted a return label and they said keep it and shipped the correct one,  it was at my door in under 24 hours,  no charge. I've ordered things that come not looking like described and full refund no questions asked with free return. During the postal strike that happened over the Christmas shopping time period I complained about not getting anything within promised times and I got a $20 credit to my account and 6 months free prime. 
reach out and let them know*


----------



## ottawamom

RONA but wait until Thursday. They have a great selection of IKEA type fasteners that I've picked up when we've taken things apart and misplaced the hardware. Just take your instructions with you and the staff should be able to help you out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*perhaps I should add that I never ordered something that isn't at least shipped/ fulfilled by Amazon.  When you reach out play the "I won't order anything from Amazon again" they can't afford bad word of mouth. Don't be rude but tell them they're not providing what's on their website and that's false advertising and **misrepresentation*


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks. Amazon was good but wanted me to return it, it's HUGE, won't fit in my car so how am I supposed to do that? I found a way to email the seller so hopefully they will respond, but I'll just go to Rona and I'm sure I can find the pieces there. I wasn't willing to get a replacement sent, the box doesn't look like it was opened so what if they are all missing the parts? Then I end up with all these desk parts... Plus still have to return the one with missing parts. And it was shipped by Amazon, next day delivery. 

Amazon has been good normally, we ordered a new phone case for kiddo's phone and we got an empty envelope,they refunded that with no issues, and even when I ordered my kindle paperwhite and a regular kindle cover, I was able to return the cover and get the right one with no problems. But it was a lot easier to take that to the post office than this massive desk stuff, which I can't even put back into the box since I took it apart searching for the hardware...


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks. Amazon was good but wanted me to return it, it's HUGE, won't fit in my car so how am I supposed to do that? I found a way to email the seller so hopefully they will respond, but I'll just go to Rona and I'm sure I can find the pieces there. I wasn't willing to get a replacement sent, the box doesn't look like it was opened so what if they are all missing the parts? Then I end up with all these desk parts... Plus still have to return the one with missing parts. And it was shipped by Amazon, next day delivery.
> 
> Amazon has been good normally, we ordered a new phone case for kiddo's phone and we got an empty envelope,they refunded that with no issues, and even when I ordered my kindle paperwhite and a regular kindle cover, I was able to return the cover and get the right one with no problems. But it was a lot easier to take that to the post office than this massive desk stuff, which I can't even put back into the box since I took it apart searching for the hardware...


*I know Canada Post does pickups for businesses ....not exactly sure what requirements they have for setting up an account nor am i suggesting you do that but wondering ...just the musings of the Duck!*


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Congrats on getting that done. I am also waiting for RONA and Reno Depot to finish things up. I've got lots of projects to do around the house so they won't be difficult to fulfill.


We are out of batteries, so we are getting some 9V and AAA batteries!


----------



## bababear_50

I am getting a Gracious Living two step stool to help with everything in my home that I can't reach,,,( all 4 foot 11 inches of me plus I did promise my sons I'd stay off of climbing on chairs,,lol).
Second card I am still stuck for something but there must be a garden area there right?
Hugs
Mel


I am trying to figure out if these are battery or plug in
Can anyone tell?
Do you think they would be ok in the winter time outside?
https://www.rona.ca/en/outdoor-pre-lit-branches-30-led-5-pack-84565141


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I am trying to figure out if these are battery or plug in
> Can anyone tell?
> Do you think they would be ok in the winter time outside?


Looking at the picture close up I would say that they are plug in as it looks like a plug at the end of the cable.  Not sure about leaving them outside as all of my outside lights now are all solar powered.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Looking at the picture close up I would say that they are plug in as it looks like a plug at the end of the cable.  Not sure about leaving them outside as all of my outside lights now are all solar powered.



Thanks Hon
I am also a solar girl here.
I am trying to find some winter solar solutions to my garden,,any ideas?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just placed my Amazon order through AirMilesShops.  $192.93 before taxes and shipping.  Of course the e-mail that arrived said it's been divided into 3 orders.  Ah well, I have my screen shots.  That makes 4 completed for my card.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I am trying to figure out if these are battery or plug in
> Can anyone tell?
> Do you think they would be ok in the winter time outside?
> https://www.rona.ca/en/outdoor-pre-lit-branches-30-led-5-pack-84565141



It's the battery that would have trouble outside in the winter. You could put them outside for a while but the battery will drain quickly. Now if you can find those as solar they should last outside all winter.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I am also a solar girl here.
> I am trying to find some winter solar solutions to my garden,,any ideas?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I want the solar ones too. Trying to get some solar lights for my balcony. I want the ones with remote control or timer so I don’t have to go outside to turn them on.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get an offer like this from BMO:



While $750 in a week is a "tad" much, I already planned on buying $500 in Sobeys gift cards this week, as well as buying $300 in oil. I will take 75 miles wherever I can these days!


----------



## Starwind

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I am also a solar girl here.
> I am trying to find some winter solar solutions to my garden,,any ideas?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I have had good experience both inside and outside with Mr. Beams products.

mrbeams.com

SW


----------



## juniorbugman

I have bought the boring solar lights from Giant Tiger, Walmart and Canadian Tire.  You have me looking now at some different ones at Canadian Tire and I may stop tomorrow either on the way up to or on the way home from the cottage and look at some in Fenelon Falls since my local store doesn't have them in stock.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1372249
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1372257
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1372420
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1372258
Happy Safe shopping!

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Flyer day! Totally forgot... thanks @bababear_50 for the reminder.


----------



## hdrolfe

I took kiddo to Home Depot on the way home from my parents and got most of the parts for my desk, I have an appointment to pick up the rest of my work stuff (two monitors, docking station for the laptop and keyboard) the past few months with only the laptop has been hard on my eyes and using multiple spreadsheets has been impossible so I am happy to get the stuff, but needed the desk asap to set it up. I had told my boss I'd have it this week so he arranged the pick up before I knew the bolts were missing. I also emailed the seller and they are mailing me the bits and pieces, so whatever I wasn't able to get I will now have, and a few things I will replace with the proper parts I think, had to get a little creative but the guy at the store was super helpful! My cats are enjoying the desk, another surface to jump on and off of...


----------



## bababear_50

Looking at the flyers I can't see anything with outstanding airmiles for me.
I do have a couple of *My offers* that are ok
buy 1 compliments frozen fruit 1.5 kg @3.99 each get 30 airmiles (can be redeemed  3 times)
offer good for 36 days

buy 2 Heinz seriously good mayonnaise get 50 airmiles. (can be redeemed 3 times).
offer good for 19 days

That's it for me
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm kicking myself for having bought so much milk last night! I wanted to make sure i used my threshold spend at Metro and i had just opened the last bag of milk so i grabbed 3 bags. What do i see in this flyer coming up??! My milk on sale for $5.49 for the 2L carton, buy 2 get 20 miles. I could easily buy 8 of those for a 2 week period but now I won't need that much Sometimes the date on that stuff is a good 6 weeks out but like i said I just bought 3 bags. I usually got shopping after dinner Wednesday so I can decide which flyer will be better but i couldn't wait till tonight or I'd have nothing to drink/eat today!  We're in the middle of planning a quick get away leaving either Tuesday or Wednesday late afternoon so I don't know if I will even get to take advantage of this offer, it's been since early June the last time this promo ran, I'd given up hope I'd see it again -usually happens once a month.

URGH, it's been months since I've had to struggle with such a trivial 1st world problem  I'll just go an pick up a couple of cartons on either Monday or Tuesday and get at least 20 miles. *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Moved to the correct board


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Moved to the correct board


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm kicking myself for having bought so much milk last night! I wanted to make sure i used my threshold spend at Metro and i had just opened the last bag of milk so i grabbed 3 bags. What do i see in this flyer coming up??! My milk on sale for $5.49 for the 2L carton, buy 2 get 20 miles. I could easily buy 8 of those for a 2 week period but now I won't need that much Sometimes the date on that stuff is a good 6 weeks out but like i said I just bought 3 bags. I usually got shopping after dinner Wednesday so I can decide which flyer will be better but i couldn't wait till tonight or I'd have nothing to drink/eat today!  We're in the middle of planning a quick get away leaving either Tuesday or Wednesday late afternoon so I don't know if I will even get to take advantage of this offer, it's been since early June the last time this promo ran, I'd given up hope I'd see it again -usually happens once a month.
> 
> URGH, it's been months since I've had to struggle with such a trivial 1st world problem  I'll just go an pick up a couple of cartons on either Monday or Tuesday and get at least 20 miles. *


Why not freeze the bags..milk freezes great


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Why not freeze the bags..milk freezes great


*Yup and I've done it before but it creates an odd math problem -- that I'm fairly confident i can handle 
I make my own yogurt and it takes 2 L, those bags hold 1.33 L so one is not enough for one batch but two bags is too  much and I'm a drama queen when it comes to my milk and drinking stuff that was frozen makes me gag  Once i tried to make a double batch (when i was shopping only once every 2 weeks and hubby put the milk in the fridge backwards so I used the stuff that expired much later first, and yeah i could have noticed myself but didn't, good grief!) and the milk burned before it got to the correct temp...*

*WOW, I'm verbose today , long way of saying, HEY, thanks for the reminder I need to figure out how to make this work!!*


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero  So why not get the 2L cartons and freeze those. Yet they might take up a little different space in the freezer but it should still work (cartons or bags)


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero  So why not get the 2L cartons and freeze those. Yet they might take up a little different space in the freezer but it should still work (cartons or bags)


*GAWD, I'm really not on my game right now am i??!?! Good grief, that makes so much more sense !*


----------



## ottawamom

Happy to help. That's what I'm here for.


----------



## juniorbugman

I had a good Sobey's shop today with all the offers available for purchasing compliments brand products.  Spent $213 and I earned 247 miles and most of them are from buying some compliments brand stuff.  I did have to call My offers for a missing offer and I realize now that I could have used it 3 times and he has removed the offer completely so if I do use it again I will have to call.  May not need it again because it was buy $25 in fresh beef earn 50 miles and I am not sure that I will need to treat the family to some nice tenderloin steaks too often.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got a Shell opt in offer, apparently I have to earn at least 1 AM (in store or gas) each week for 3 weeks and will get a bonus 50 AM. Thankfully it's in store as well because I haven't been using that much gas!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Mastercard bill came today, holy heck, ton of miles connected to dentist visits, new eye glasses, prescription orthotics  and needing to meet the MM threshold. Included in the bill was information about the earning rate changing effective November. We have the basic no fee card and this is what we'll see happen.

Currently you get 2 miles for every $20 spent at partner stores starting November 3 miles for every $25

Currently you get 1 mile for every $20 everywhere else, starting November it will be 1 mile for every $25

Huhm the math required to figure out the difference is confusing for the duck, need to go up to 100 to make sense and end up with even number of miles
Now at partner stores 10 miles/$100 and will become 12 miles/$100
Now everywhere else 5 miles/$100 will become 4 miles/$100*


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Got a Shell opt in offer, apparently I have to earn at least 1 AM (in store or gas) each week for 3 weeks and will get a bonus 50 AM. Thankfully it's in store as well because I haven't been using that much gas!


Dang I got the email tonight also and I just filled up at Esso to get some PC points.
Well I will just have to find something to buy in store,,,,,,,,, 
Gas is lasting me a long time lately.
Hugs Mel
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Mastercard bill came today, holy heck, ton of miles connected to dentist visits, new eye glasses, prescription orthotics  and needing to meet the MM threshold. Included in the bill was information about the earning rate changing effective November. We have the basic no fee card and this is what we'll see happen.
> 
> Currently you get 2 miles for every $20 spent at partner stores starting November 3 miles for every $25
> 
> Currently you get 1 mile for every $20 everywhere else, starting November it will be 1 mile for every $25
> 
> Huhm the math required to figure out the difference is confusing for the duck, need to go up to 100 to make sense and end up with even number of miles
> Now at partner stores 10 miles/$100 and will become 12 miles/$100
> Now everywhere else 5 miles/$100 will become 4 miles/$100*



Hmmmm......Airmiles math............................Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................

Ok I pass,,,maybe ,,,wait I was going to say maybe Jacqueline can help...
ok maybe Ottawamom?

You are my go to airmiles math guru Hon.
Just teasing Hon.
Hugs to you J!
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Dang I got the email tonight also and I just filled up at Esso to get some PC points.
> Well I will just have to find something to buy in store,,,,,,,,,
> Gas is lasting me a long time lately.
> Hugs Mel
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html



Week one starts Monday so don't go too soon!

My kiddo loves going to gas station stores, it's full of candy, slushies, chips... even jerky.


----------



## bababear_50

So I was wondering as it has been some time since I've eaten popcorn (due to gallstones),,
has anyone tried these bags of popcorn,,what do they taste like?
Is the popcorn popped or just kernels?



Sobeys has them for $4.99 buy 4 get 95 airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Week one starts Monday so don't go too soon!
> 
> My kiddo loves going to gas station stores, it's full of candy, slushies, chips... even jerky.



Yeah I remember with 3 sons ,,,it cost me a small fortune getting gas.
lol
Hugs
Hon


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> Got a Shell opt in offer, apparently I have to earn at least 1 AM (in store or gas) each week for 3 weeks and will get a bonus 50 AM. Thankfully it's in store as well because I haven't been using that much gas!



Yup I hate that Shell no longer gives air miles for lottery - bummer - that was how I earned my miles.  We will sometimes fill up my nephews jeep with gas when I need to earn points but we just filled ours up yesterday after we took a road trip to the cottage so won't need any for a little bit.  Guess I will be getting chips and candy like the rest of you.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> So I was wondering as it has been some time since I've eaten popcorn (due to gallstones),,
> has anyone tried these bags of popcorn,,what do they taste like?
> Is the popcorn popped or just kernels?
> 
> View attachment 522201
> 
> Sobeys has them for $4.99 buy 4 get 95 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I've had Skinny Pop from Costco. It's already popped. I like the plain, I find the butter tooooo oily. (and yet I love buttered popcorn). It makes a nice snack for me. (note: I like buttered popcorn rice cakes, too, so take my opinion with a grain of salt  )


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I've had Skinny Pop from Costco. It's already popped. I like the plain, I find the butter tooooo oily. (and yet I love buttered popcorn). It makes a nice snack for me. (note: I like buttered popcorn rice cakes, too, so take my opinion with a grain of salt  )


Thanks Hon
Well I think it's worth a try,,and 95 airmiles is pretty good too!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> Well I think it's worth a try,,and 95 airmiles is pretty good too!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes...it is worth a try.  I buy Skinny Pop every time I'm at Costco.  I was debating partaking in this Sobeys offer....I'm not sure if I'm going to shop there this week or not.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got that Shell offer too!  In-store purchase it will be at least for the first week of the promo. I just did DH's MM Shell offer so good for gas for a week or two.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So I was wondering as it has been some time since I've eaten popcorn (due to gallstones),,
> has anyone tried these bags of popcorn,,what do they taste like?
> Is the popcorn popped or just kernels?
> 
> View attachment 522201
> 
> Sobeys has them for $4.99 buy 4 get 95 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I like these and bought 4 last time. It’s like popped and lightly seasoned. I wanted to buy more  but no space to store them.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm......Airmiles math............................Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................
> 
> Ok I pass,,,maybe ,,,wait I was going to say maybe Jacqueline can help...
> ok maybe Ottawamom?
> 
> You are my go to airmiles math guru Hon.
> Just teasing Hon.
> Hugs to you J!
> Mel


Your math is good. I did up a sensitivity table to see how things changed. Here are my results.

Lets say your monthly spend on your credit card is $3000.

If charges on your card are evenly split between partners and non-partners. Old 225AM New 240AM

If you tend to spend twice as much at non-partners. Old 200AM New 200AM

If you spend twice as much at partners. Old 250AM New 280AM

Keep in mind for most of us we are talking about a few AM 25 or 30 airmiles either way. You will be better off overall under the new program than under the old program.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I like these and bought 4 last time. It’s like popped and lightly seasoned. I wanted to buy more  but no space to store them.



Thanks for the help everyone
I eventually found them in the Health /Organic isle and picked up 8 bags of them.
My daughter in law is Vegan and I know she'll love a few bags of them.

190 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Totally off topic.
> Has anyone had Tendonitis in there thumb before? What was your cure?
> 
> A week and a half ago I was formatting a 62 page doc. I was using the mouse trackpad on my laptop like I usually do at home. Anyways I definitely tweaked it while doing this.
> 
> I have a dr appt friday. I have been taking Aleve and icing since last Monday.
> 
> I read about steroid injections and that might be my solution.
> 
> Did I mention it is my left hand and I am left handed?



I just wanted to share an update to my woeful injury.  Went to the doctor today and he said no arthritis!  That was my main concern.  He said it was just overuse.  The tendon is still tight and bit inflamed, but not painful.  Both of my hands/fingers are sore in the morning so I he suggested I get some wrist supports to wear during the night to keep my hands from making fists, etc.

My thumb still gets sore if I do too much with that hand, so I just ice it for about 20 minutes.

Thanks everyone for your antidotes! Back to the office on Monday!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

It looks like AM has noticed that I haven't been using my AM card much since the pandemic began (been doing online groceries with PC Express)...today I got a "We Miss You" email with an offer for Foodland to buy anything in the store and get 190 AM.  It's tempting..but I think I would rather have $20 in free groceries than 190 AM, since we don't know when (or if) we will be returning to WDW or DL.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It looks like AM has noticed that I haven't been using my AM card much since the pandemic began (been doing online groceries with PC Express)...today I got a "We Miss You" email with an offer for Foodland to buy anything in the store and get 190 AM.  It's tempting..but I think I would rather have $20 in free groceries than 190 AM, since we don't know when (or if) we will be returning to WDW or DL.


Mine is buy anything get 50.  I like your offer much better.


----------



## mort1331

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It looks like AM has noticed that I haven't been using my AM card much since the pandemic began (been doing online groceries with PC Express)...today I got a "We Miss You" email with an offer for Foodland to buy anything in the store and get 190 AM.  It's tempting..but I think I would rather have $20 in free groceries than 190 AM, since we don't know when (or if) we will be returning to WDW or DL.


I hear you..im in the same boat..but go buy a 1$ chocolate bar and get 20$ worth of AM..but only if foodland is close.
We just did this twice with Sobeys fot 95AM each time..ok ours was kawartha ice cream.but yumm.


----------



## hdrolfe

mort1331 said:


> I hear you..im in the same boat..but go buy a 1$ chocolate bar and get 20$ worth of AM..but only if foodland is close.
> We just did this twice with Sobeys fot 95AM each time..ok ours was kawartha ice cream.but yumm.



I believe you have to spend $5 to trigger the offer (at least that's how it showed up when I had one). But maybe your offer is even better than mine was


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> Yes well my hairstylist is still ill with Covid and now we noticed that their shop location is up for lease so I am on the look out for a new hairstylist. The person who cut hair there and did the highlights is working from her home so I may try her out. My friend is thinking of going to her so I will see how it goes first then make up my mind. It may be better the person you know right now then trying out somebody new. I heard that you have to wash your hair at home now and they don't blow dry it for you just get a basic cut.


I have a good update on my hairstylist.  I went searching google today for his name and I found an article from July 22 from Michael Garron Hospital in Toronto and it said he had had it bad and was actually on a ventilator but he is out of ICU now and in rehab.  It will be a long haul to recovery for him.  At the beginning he was unable to move but now he can move and eat on his own.  I am so happy to read this.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> I hear you..im in the same boat..but go buy a 1$ chocolate bar and get 20$ worth of AM..but only if foodland is close.
> We just did this twice with Sobeys fot 95AM each time..ok ours was kawartha ice cream.but yumm.



Our Foodland isn't far but it would mean going into the store...The only store I have been in since the pandemic started was a small local appliance store because we had to buy a new washer and dryer (ours died).  I was in and out in 20 minutes - asked to see what was in stock and signed the paperwork and was done.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Tomorrow I'm off to a quilt shop and will be passing by a Foodland.  I have the Buy almost anything and get 50 miles offer.  My daughter has it as well.  So I'll pop in and grab some boxes of Smart Catelli (on sale for .99 cents) on one card, and 2 bottles of ketchup ($2.99 for 1L) on the other card.


----------



## ElCray

Good morning everyone! Awhile ago I had a BMO offer for 15AMs if I loaded an offer on the app. It posted this morning.

Also yesterday I headed to Sobeys to buy some canned soup - a great deal at 50 cents apiece. Got my 50 AMs for buying anything.


----------



## ottawamom

My BMO posted as well. I wasn't so sure it was going to work so I didn't even put it in my spreadsheet. A nice little bonus.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got 50 am from BMO for something I dont remember. Apparently I haven't been keeping good track. 

Going to us my miles for one night near the Toronto zoo and entrance for 2 to the zoo. Biggest expense will be boarding my dog for two days. Nice little trip before school starts.


----------



## cari12

I had 40 AM from BMO post as well. I had an offer to spend $750 within about a weeks time to get it. I opted in but didn’t think I spent that much that week. I’ll take it though!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I went to Sobeys, they are sure emptying shelves, but I got over 100 AM for less than $80, some stuff I wanted wasn't in stock, but now I had about $50 left on the gift card. 

And I ordered the Toronto zoo tickets, didn't pay attention, I thought they would be electronic but apparently they are mailing them so... I guess I'll have some tickets to the zoo to use later as well. Oops!


----------



## bababear_50

August 28, 2020

DREAM REDEMPTION BMO OFFER
+150

I think this is from a buy any reward get 150 airmiles,,to be honest I can't remember....lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well I managed to spend $750 in one week (actually less) LOL 

$400 in SObeys gift cards (towards $500/500 BMO Mega Miles offer)
$300 in Home oil
$100 for two Blunt brand umbrellas

Oh dear LOL


----------



## ottawamom

Way to stimulate the economy! and get an Airmiles bonus too.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom Yea, I have a feeling we will all be doing a lot of that! Especially if they have STB in November as well!


----------



## marchingstar

another thread got me thinking again about what kind of air miles i should set my account to, so i thought i’d check in with all of you...cash or dream? have you changed from one to the other since covid?

for me, i have always set my account at 100% dream, with the odd change just to build up enough cash for bonus events. i have a small pile of dream, and i’m not sure if it would be better to keep building (to pay off a hotel stay and/or flights in the future) or to switch and build a small pile of cash too.


----------



## isabellea

I switched my account to cash after I hit a total of 30 000 AM earlier this summer. I will treat my cash AM the same way as my PC points, transfer the cash value to our vacation account when I redeem them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> another thread got me thinking again about what kind of air miles i should set my account to, so i thought i’d check in with all of you...cash or dream? have you changed from one to the other since covid?
> 
> for me, i have always set my account at 100% dream, with the odd change just to build up enough cash for bonus events. i have a small pile of dream, and i’m not sure if it would be better to keep building (to pay off a hotel stay and/or flights in the future) or to switch and build a small pile of cash too.



I had mine set to dream for YEARS!  I have cashed in for a cruise; 2 computers; a tablet; Universal Studios Orlando AP passes; a Gatorland AP pass; and 4 tickets to MNSSHP.  Before those I cashed in for tickets for family day trips to Lion's African Safari, the Toronto Zoo, things like that.

After our Florida trip this past August, I changed both mine and my husband's account to cash miles.  Now when I spend them on groceries, I take that money out of grocery money and put it into a separate account for a future vacation.  I want to be able to use them on any part of vacation I want without restrictions or it not being offered, which is why I switched to cash miles.


----------



## marchingstar

isabellea said:


> I switched my account to cash after I hit a total of 30 000 AM earlier this summer. I will treat my cash AM the same way as my PC points, transfer the cash value to our vacation account when I redeem them.



i like this idea  was there any reason you picked 30,000 as the cap for your dream rewards?



Disney Addicted said:


> I had mine set to dream for YEARS!  I have cashed in for a cruise; 2 computers; a tablet; Universal Studios Orlando AP passes; a Gatorland AP pass; and 4 tickets to MNSSHP.  Before those I cashed in for tickets for family day trips to Lion's African Safari, the Toronto Zoo, things like that.
> 
> After our Florida trip this past August, I changed both mine and my husband's account to cash miles.  Now when I spend them on groceries, I take that money out of grocery money and put it into a separate account for a future vacation.  I want to be able to use them on any part of vacation I want without restrictions or it not being offered, which is why I switched to cash miles.



i also like the flexibility of transferring $$ to a separate account. especially since dream rewards have roughly the same value as cash. thanks for sharing


----------



## tinkerone

Mine are 100% cash.  I have been saying for years that, for us, putting the cash into a separate account works best as we are not locked into things like having to use them at Disney.  
I was collecting some the other way for a long time for flights however now that we can no longer fly out of our city to  TO having them set to cash will allow us to use them for Via Rail to get to TO.  After our last experience I am not sure I would go back to flying even if they bring back the flights.  The train was very comfortable and easy.
I will add that I have 11,000 in my Dream account so if something does come up that I want they are there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've always been 100% Dream.   My miles are always going to be predominantly for travel so I'm fine with leaving it this way.  I do like the idea of using cash miles and transferring the money to a savings account but I do the vast majority of my groceries at RCSS.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got a long game plan. I need enough AM for 8 flights to Orlando in 2023 so my account is set to Dream to ensure I have enough of those. I will also need 8 park tickets so Dream for DS and DH accounts until I have enough for those. When I've reached that goal I will change over to Cash and take the cash out (paying for groceries) and transfer it to a Vacation fund for all the other expenses.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I've got a long game plan. I need enough AM for 8 flights to Orlando in 2023 so my account is set to Dream to ensure I have enough of those. I will also need 8 park tickets so Dream for DS and DH accounts until I have enough for those. When I've reached that goal I will change over to Cash and take the cash out (paying for groceries) and transfer it to a Vacation fund for all the other expenses.


That’s a good plan.  You have it figured out nicely.  By 2023 we will all need a good vacation so see you there.


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine are set to dream, to save for a trip or flights or tickets. I am using some for a night near Toronto zoo, I use them occasionally for stuff as well. If I used them as cash I would never be disciplined enough to put the money aside.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Our earning ratio is no different than it's ever been or will be. Dream all the way unless a big promo includes needing to use cash miles -- and without Rexall to quickly add some of those I'm not sure how i'll handle that going forward -- in which case i switch just long enough to earn those. With our banking being one big account lumped under our mortgage, i can't simply put money into our vacation fund because it only exists on paper. We never buy things we don't need strictly for airmiles (or pc points for that matter), might adjust our purchasing patterns on dry goods & cleaning supplies, and we strive for a 1:1 ratio (still can't figure out the other programme  ) Because of that we treat our miles as free and use them for things we would rarely buy .. I mean, come on, who willingly spends $800 on a vacuum?!?! And we wouldn't have bought an 8 day park hopper without using miles either. 

After watching all the troubles that people have had with travel arrangements made thru any 3rd party I will only book big tickets items direct. No flights except direct with the company (hate getting stuck with the stupid basic fares!!), no Disney except direct with them either. Will still probably use the miles for car rentals and one or 2 nights at  hotels but those don't take as many miles and aren't deal breakers. But mainly my miles will be for "stuff"!! *


----------



## cari12

My account is set to 100% Dream miles as well. We normally use the miles for flights, hotels and park tickets so it's decent value doing it this way. We'll see how I feel after we try to use the flight credits we have for our cancelled March trip and if that turns out not in our favour somehow. At this point we're not sure when we will be able to re-book and Disneyland has only extended the park tickets (also bought with AM) to Dec 16, 2021.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles cash/dream selection.
Well when there is a *big, easy, and cheap Blue Bonus I switch to Cash airmiles.
I just finished buying a bunch of Ubereats vouchers & Ultimate Dining Vouchers for Birthdays and Christmas using cash airmiles.
I have now switched over to Dream airmiles because in the past 6 months I've depleted my stockpile.
I would like to plan a big 2022 /2023 get away to Universal Orlando Studios (Royal Pacific Resort) and will use the dream miles for a hotel stay. If I can't get out of Canada I will use them for hotel/resort stay here.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Raimiette

I do 100% dream but I do keep a small amount of cash miles around to use in case of promos.  I primarily use it for flights/tickets but I have bought some merchandise when vastly discounted. lol


----------



## marchingstar

I don't want to flood the thread with responses, so I'll just say a general thanks to everyone who is sharing their approach  I really like hearing how everyone is thinking about their points what feels like the best use of these points that we work for!

One thing I'm realizing is that I've spent a lot of time saving my miles, and it's been a super long time since I actually redeemed them. I feel like it might be as far back as the great discounted ticket run of 2015ish? The Canadian discount tickets right before they introduced expiry dates? Whoa!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles cash/dream selection.
> Well when there is a *big, easy, and cheap Blue Bonus I switch to Cash airmiles.
> I just finished buy a bunch of Ubereats vouchers & Ultimate Dining Vouchers for Birthdays and Christmas using cash airmiles.
> I have now switched over to Dream airmiles because in the past 6 months I've depleted my stockpile.
> I would like to plan a big 2022 /2023 get away to Universal Orlando Studios (Royal Pacific Resort) and will use the dream miles for a hotel stay. If I can't get out of Canada I will use them for hotel/resort stay here.
> View attachment 522924
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



RPR is so beautiful! and there's something really cool about getting to walk from your hotel to the parks. I hope you're able to make it, and if not I bet you'll find somewhere really nice to stay closer to home.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have mine set for 98% dream 2% cash.  That way when any promos like the mega miles or Safeway where you cash in 95 cash miles get 25 AM comes around I am always prepared!  It has worked best for me.  That way, I don't have to worry about do I have enough Cash miles?   

I am still hopeful for a late 2021 Disney/Universal trip.  So I am just holding onto my miles for that trip.  I will either use them for park tickets or hotels.  

The last stash of miles I used for the the DD wedding to Mexico last year.  My miles paid for 1.5 out of the 4 of use for our all inclusive ( before when you could use AM with Transat Travel )  It was great to save that money to put towards other things for the wedding/ trip!


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> i also like the flexibility of transferring $$ to a separate account. especially since dream rewards have roughly the same value as cash. thanks for sharing



I just wanted to add something here.  When cashing in dream miles for items on Air Mile's dream reward website, the value is good!  Especially the park tickets.  I believe it's because Air Miles purchases the items in bulk and are able to offer them at a discount.

However, I discovered when going through the Personal Shopper Program, everything is marked UP.  Also, if an item goes on sale, Air Miles will NOT give you a quote on the sale price - only the regular price.  My computer retailed $2,000.  It went on sale for $1,600 which is when I discovered no quotes on sale prices.  I worked out the math afterwards and discovered if I had been cashing out my miles and putting them aside at $10 for every 95 miles, I would have "spent" way less miles on my computer and could have gotten it at the $1,600 price.  Then I could have used the extra money to purchase additional hard drives, which I did anyways using survey money.  

So now for me Dream Miles are for Dream Rewards only, not the Personal Shopper program, and Cash Miles tucked away to use for rewards I cannot get through Dream or to spend on vacation in the manner that I want.

Ohh and a friend ran into an issue, that I'm sure is quite rare to happen, but I thought I'd mention.  She went through the Personal Shopper Program for a quote on a laptop.  She agreed and Air Miles took the miles out of her account.  You know how Air Miles says the quote is good for 2 weeks?  Well, if the price goes up your quote is no good.  Tt turns out Best Buy increased the price of the laptop by $100 the very same day Air Miles took the miles out of her account.  My friend waited about 2 weeks and finally e-mailed Air Miles back to ask about the laptop.  At that point she was informed the price went up and it would cost more miles.  Air Miles did not contact her to explain this and tell her how many more miles she would need.  At any rate, she was able to get the extra miles so Air Miles would finally order the laptop for her.


----------



## marchingstar

Disney Addicted said:


> I just wanted to add something here.  When cashing in dream miles for items on Air Mile's dream reward website, the value is good!  Especially the park tickets.  I believe it's because Air Miles purchases the items in bulk and are able to offer them at a discount.
> 
> However, I discovered when going through the Personal Shopper Program, everything is marked UP.  Also, if an item goes on sale, Air Miles will NOT give you a quote on the sale price - only the regular price.  My computer retailed $2,000.  It went on sale for $1,600 which is when I discovered no quotes on sale prices.  I worked out the math afterwards and discovered if I had been cashing out my miles and putting them aside at $10 for every 95 miles, I would have "spent" way less miles on my computer and could have gotten it at the $1,600 price.  Then I could have used the extra money to purchase additional hard drives, which I did anyways using survey money.
> 
> So now for me Dream Miles are for Dream Rewards only, not the Personal Shopper program, and Cash Miles tucked away to use for rewards I cannot get through Dream or to spend on vacation in the manner that I want.
> 
> Ohh and a friend ran into an issue, that I'm sure is quite rare to happen, but I thought I'd mention.  She went through the Personal Shopper Program for a quote on a laptop.  She agreed and Air Miles took the miles out of her account.  You know how Air Miles says the quote is good for 2 weeks?  Well, if the price goes up your quote is no good.  Tt turns out Best Buy increased the price of the laptop by $100 the very same day Air Miles took the miles out of her account.  My friend waited about 2 weeks and finally e-mailed Air Miles back to ask about the laptop.  At that point she was informed the price went up and it would cost more miles.  Air Miles did not contact her to explain this and tell her how many more miles she would need.  At any rate, she was able to get the extra miles so Air Miles would finally order the laptop for her.



super good point! we’re all pretty good shoppers, we could probably get better prices than AM does. though like @Donald - my hero , sometimes I like to put my miles towards things I like but wouldn’t necessarily buy. 

the personal shopper is definitely never a good value though! one time i looked into it, the prices were bananas. 

so are you still collecting both kinds, even after your experiences? or have you switched totally to cash?


----------



## Disney Addicted

marchingstar said:


> so are you still collecting both kinds, even after your experiences? or have you switched totally to cash?



I have just over 3,100 in Dream.  But I switched my card and my husband's card to 100% cash miles back in September.  We want to either take an Alaska cruise; spending time in BC afterwards; and drive home OR visit Ireland, England and maybe Scotland.  Originally I was checking Red Tag for vacation packages to Ireland (to scope out potential cost) and I could not find anything that really suited...  What we'd really like to do is spend 2 or 3 weeks in the U.K.  Fly into Dublin, rent a car and drive around to different places, spending a night or two here-and-there.  Maybe do the same in Scotland.  Then travel into England.  Since we would be so close, I'd love to take the train into Paris for a night.  Honestly, I cannot figure out how Red Tag would be able to help us do this.  It seems to make more sense to cash out our miles and plan our own trip.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> I hear you..im in the same boat..but go buy a 1$ chocolate bar and get 20$ worth of AM..but only if foodland is close.
> We just did this twice with Sobeys fot 95AM each time..ok ours was kawartha ice cream.but yumm.



Looks like I may just get my Foodland AM...I found out the Disney Store in Limeridge Mall in Hamilton got a shipment of the Disney face masks, so I am going to brave the mall (I mean it is Disney) tomorrow and Foodland is on the way home...


----------



## bgula

Has anyone received the 95 AM from Bonus Boom from June?


----------



## ottawamom

bgula said:


> Has anyone received the 95 AM from Bonus Boom from June?


I received mine August 11. Might be time to call.


----------



## bgula

ottawamom said:


> I received mine August 11. Might be time to call.



I have it written down though that they have 120 days to award the miles, which would be ~Oct. 30.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I usually have enough dream miles for at least 3 flights to a cruise port. Right now I have over 12,000 as we were going to cruise this spring.

I have been doing Cash miles for a while now, and doing the same saving strategy as others here.


----------



## ottawamom

@bgula ,If you want to call try the "Others have reported receiving theirs earlier in August" line. Maybe they will do something about it. Did each of your individual offers post?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Just an FYI for those that get the Foodland "we miss you" bonus AM offer for your next purchase....it showed up on my receipt as "Spend 5 get 190 Bonus Miles"...so it looks like there is a minimum, however I don't recall the terms and conditions mentioning a limit.  I ended up spending $30, so I received my 190 AM.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just an FYI for those that get the Foodland "we miss you" bonus AM offer for your next purchase....it showed up on my receipt as "Spend 5 get 190 Bonus Miles"...so it looks like there is a minimum, however I don't recall the terms and conditions mentioning a limit.  I ended up spending $30, so I received my 190 AM.


No, you don't need to spend $5.  I bought a chocolate bar and got it, no problem.  There is also a FB group who were discussing this as well and someone there posted a receipt for less than $5 with AM's showing as received to prove this point.  Her receipt said the same thing about Spend 5 so I think it is just a quirk.




Not my receipt, copied from the FB group.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone know how many liters of* regular* gas I need to purchase from Shell to get 1 AM?  I have the offer to make 1 AM for 3 weeks and get 50 AM's but the only way I will be able todo this is if I get the least amount of gas each week.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Anyone know how many liters of* regular* gas I need to purchase from Shell to get 1 AM?  I have the offer to make 1 AM for 3 weeks and get 50 AM's but the only way I will be able todo this is if I get the least amount of gas each week.





This is what I am going to do.(In store purchase).

*Collect at least 1 Mile per week on fuel or in‑store purchases for 3 consecutive weeks. Get a total of 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles.1*



Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with the purchase of 2 participating Cadbury, Maynards or Dentyne products

Hugs
Mel

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


----------



## bgula

ottawamom said:


> @bgula ,If you want to call try the "Others have reported receiving theirs earlier in August" line. Maybe they will do something about it. Did each of your individual offers post?



Does anyone have a link to the offers for the June Bonus Boom?  I didn't keep good enough records.  I do have 3 partners and what I spent and I did get AM for Shell and the 125 for spending >$200 on my BMO.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> This is what I am going to do.(In store purchase).
> 
> *Collect at least 1 Mile per week on fuel or in‑store purchases for 3 consecutive weeks. Get a total of 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles.1*
> 
> View attachment 523163
> 
> Get 5 AIR MILES Bonus Miles with the purchase of 2 participating Cadbury, Maynards or Dentyne products
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html


Thanks.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I called American Express today to cancel my Platinum AM card.  I rarely use it, and since they upped their fee, and haven't had any good promos with it lately, it wasn't worth the fee.  (I use my MC mainly).  Anyways, the agent suggested I bump down to the no fee gold card, and since I've never had the no fee gold card, I'm eligible for the bonus 500 am if I spend 500 in 3 month.  

Not sure if that's been mentioned here before, but if you're thinking of cancelling, just switch and get the bonus!


----------



## ottawamom

bgula said:


> Does anyone have a link to the offers for the June Bonus Boom?  I didn't keep good enough records.  I do have 3 partners and what I spent and I did get AM for Shell and the 125 for spending >$200 on my BMO.


I didn't track the whole promotion but the other two I did were use 95 Cash AM at Foodland and Sobeys get 25AM.

There was a gatorade offer at Sobeys buy a 6 pack get 15AM, a gas offer at Shell for 15AM. That's all I've been able to find. Hopefully others will report what they did and you should be able to piece it together.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thanks @momof2gr8kids for the reminder...I too was looking to downgrade to the no fee AMEX, but just haven't got around to it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have done all of the air miles card churning promos for both mine and DH’s cards back around 2016 when I found this thread. American Express, Mastercard, sobeys mastercard, etc. I think they paid for two of our wdw passes when they were only 3500 miles.

Those were the days! Lol


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1373023Buy a $50 Children's Place Gift Card get a $10.00 Sobeys Gift Card


Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1373172
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1373029
Sobeys Urban fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1373031

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have done all of the air miles card churning promos for both mine and DH’s cards back around 2016 when I found this thread. American Express, Mastercard, sobeys mastercard, etc. I think they paid for two of our wdw passes when they were only 3500 miles.
> 
> Those were the days! Lol


Same with us.  But we started with the platinum, that was our first card.  So I guess since we didn't get the gold card first, we were able to drop down to it, and get the bonus.  I guess we'll see after 3 months anyways!  LOL  I know they record those calls so would be easy to prove the agent said we'd get the 500 bonus am.

Yeah, those were the days!  Combined with the no expiry 30% Canadian Disney tickets you could order, AM was awesome then.


----------



## twinkletoe

I am wondering if the Foodland flyer has an error in it.  The Blue Bonus in the Sobeys flyer has the chips at 3/$7.98 and you need to buy 9 for the 95 AM. In the Foodland flyer, the offer states the same price, but you only need to buy 6 for 95 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Look


twinkletoe said:


> I am wondering if the Foodland flyer has an error in it.  The Blue Bonus in the Sobeys flyer has the chips at 3/$7.98 and you need to buy 9 for the 95 AM. In the Foodland flyer, the offer states the same price, but you only need to buy 6 for 95 AM.



Yeah I noticed that too.
Hmmmm let's hope it's buy 6 get 95 airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## DucksDad

Hey All

I didn’t read back so sorry if this is a repeat but I got a deal at Sobeys reminiscent of the pickle deal from a couple years back.

I was doing tacos for my teens and their buddies last night and I bought the promotion Old El Paso kits with the shells, tortillas and bowls that they’ve had this summer.  They were clearing them out for $2.49 down from$13.99 but I noticed this morning that they still came with 40 AMs.

Alas when i went back this morning my store was out but if anyone in Ontario can find them I figured that’s about $1.70 back for each $1.00 spent not including any additional promos or gift card AMs from last week.


----------



## CanadianKrista

DucksDad said:


> Hey All
> 
> I didn’t read back so sorry if this is a repeat but I got a deal at Sobeys reminiscent of the pickle deal from a couple years back.
> 
> I was doing tacos for my teens and their buddies last night and I bought the promotion Old El Paso kits with the shells, tortillas and bowls that they’ve had this summer.  They were clearing them out for $2.49 down from$13.99 but I noticed this morning that they still came with 40 AMs.
> 
> Alas when i went back this morning my store was out but if anyone in Ontario can find them I figured that’s about $1.70 back for each $1.00 spent not including any additional promos or gift card AMs from last week.



I got one of these last week, it was only marked down to 9.99 or something in my store, but I figured with the 40AM it was like it was $5, and I needed taco kits anyway.  I would have gotten way more if they were $2.49!


----------



## alohamom

They were marked down to $7.99 in my store but I had bought some when they were on promo a couple of months back so I passed them by. I think the ones I bought had a mid-sept best before date.


----------



## mort1331

hmmm guess where Im going to see if I can use my GC bought last week...Prob not a skids worth dang


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We stopped at a Foodland on our way up to Horseshoe Valley for our tiny getaway, which other than a few cleaning issues (that have NOTHING to do with COVID, and everything to do with my snobery and what i think should be cleaned in a hotel!!) was awesomesauce! Wonderful room, gorgeous views and perfectly quiet, to pick up some of the rice crackers & granola bars that were in last week's flyer and OMG, we made off like bandits!*
*Spent $18.69 and walked out with 202 miles  they PAID us to buy those things!! We stopped at another Foodland to get the actual groceries we needed and picked up more rice crackers cause who can turn down 100 miles for 18.69? The extra miles the first time were for a targeted spend anything get 95 and 7 miles on the granola bars.*


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Shell today to do the Shell GO 50AM offer for this week. I picked up 3 Gatorades for $5. DS1 is moving so they were used this afternoon by the under 30's. I couldn't remember whose card I had the offer for so I put it on my card. Checked when I got home and it turns out I am the only one who did not get the offer. 

Oh well, I'll stop in tomorrow and get some more on the correct card. They will disappear before noon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Almost forgot about the Shell offer! Urrrgh, better go check the terms of that!! I think we decided hubby would have an ice cream treat each week.
*


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up my 3 small bottles of coke at Shell for my oldest son,,10 bonus airmiles.

Now to remember to go once a week for the next few weeks.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I bought the 10L of v-power on my card. Will likely put another 10L in on Monday for week 2.

I will have to grab a snack for DH’s card tomorrow.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm the store connected to my Shell is a Sobeys express. Would in store purchases still work?


----------



## hdrolfe

I put gas in the car at Shell before our drive to TO. So that was about 1 AM. I will see about next week, may just buy something in side as I'm not sure I'll need gas again for a bit.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just do the 10L of v power so I can buy gas more often. Yes it costs a bit more, but....


----------



## AngelDisney

I am going for a hot dog meal deal tomorrow for the Shell offer. Last time the cashier didn’t put in the right offer. I paid more than $2.49 for the chips and drink, yet no 20 bonus miles. The time I will make sure!


----------



## ottawamom

Shell has changed the way they do their receipts and I don't like it. No AM on receipt not even the AM #. And it seems to take mine 4-5 days to post now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm the store connected to my Shell is a Sobeys express. Would in store purchases still work?


*no,  it needs to be a shell store, not sobey's or in my area there's a few attached to hasty markets*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ok well I guess I will only be doing this on my card and buying gas


----------



## tinkerone

I'm so torn with this Shell offer.  The AM's equal about $5.  I bought 20 LT of regular gas which pretty much filled up my car (I was already three quarters full).  I'm not sure I can get more gas in over the next two weeks, we just are not traveling that much.  
So do I want to spend money in store to get 50 AM's.  I think, for me, that would just be a waste to get the 50 AM's.  I just don't know.....I have to give it more thought.
I agree with @ottawamom , the way they are doing the receipts now is annoying.  I want to see any AM's I have earned.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> I'm so torn with this Shell offer.  The AM's equal about $5.  I bought 20 LT of regular gas which pretty much filled up my car (I was already three quarters full).  I'm not sure I can get more gas in over the next two weeks, we just are not traveling that much.
> So do I want to spend money in store to get 50 AM's.  I think, for me, that would just be a waste to get the 50 AM's.  I just don't know.....I have to give it more thought.
> I agree with @ottawamom , the way they are doing the receipts now is annoying.  I want to see any AM's I have earned.



I get what you mean. I got the offer but it just doesn’t work for me, especially for 50 miles.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> I'm so torn with this Shell offer.  The AM's equal about $5.  I bought 20 LT of regular gas which pretty much filled up my car (I was already three quarters full).  I'm not sure I can get more gas in over the next two weeks, we just are not traveling that much.
> So do I want to spend money in store to get 50 AM's.  I think, for me, that would just be a waste to get the 50 AM's.  I just don't know.....I have to give it more thought.
> I agree with @ottawamom , the way they are doing the receipts now is annoying.  I want to see any AM's I have earned.



Agreed. Even making 3 trips there seems a lot for the 50 AM, unless you’re already going there. I opted in but not going out of my way. If I get 3 naturally by needing gas 3x (unlikely) then great, if not then I’m ok skipping these miles.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I will do the shell offer, but just because, well, I'm going to start using a lot of gas over the next few weeks.  DS and DH are back in school buses are not running, so we'll be driving them back and forth.  We're rural, the schools are a good 25 minute drive away, so twice a day adds up to a fair bit of gas.  So I should be able to do at least a small fill up each week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*we're doing the shell offer for the ice cream treat because hubby deserves a treat once a week.  Our lives have been a mess since February with my elimination diet and then covid keeping us isolated and he's tired of the sameness of every single day. I'm not the best companion lately and this is something I can do that will come in around our 1:1 ratio.  *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *we're doing the shell offer for the ice cream treat because hubby deserves a treat once a week.  Our lives have been a mess since February with my elimination diet and then covid keeping us isolated and he's tired of the sameness of every single day. I'm not the best companion lately and this is something I can do that will come in around our 1:1 ratio.  *


Any idea how much the Klondike are at Shell?


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Any idea how much the Klondike are at Shell?


*Would you believe they're $4.19 and i didn't notice till i got in the car and looked at the receipt that i needed to spend more  Back to Shell before tomorrow midnight i guess. Hubby is thrilled  It says there's a new batch of offers starting tomorrow, hope there's still something he likes!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Would you believe they're $4.19 and i didn't notice till i got in the car and looked at the receipt that i needed to spend more  Back to Shell before tomorrow midnight i guess. Hubby is thrilled  It says there's a new batch of offers starting tomorrow, hope there's still something he likes!!!*



So are you saying there is a min spend?
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is this the buy gas or in-store purchase once a week for 3 weeks and get 50 bonus miles?  If so, my e-mail didn't say anything about a minimum spend.  Nor does the T&C.

The e-mail does say "collect at least 1 mile per week on fuel or in-store purchases for 3 consective weeks.  get a total of 50 air miles bonus miles".

The photo I tried to attach was too small.  Here's a link to the T&C.  There may be an issue as in there it says "... that gets you at least one air miles base mile per purchase."  Usually the miles attached to their specials (ice cream, choc, etc) are bonus miles.  Those should still work right?  I wonder why they would specify base miles.

https://shellgoplus.ca/en/terms/d47815


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So are you saying there is a min spend?
> Thanks
> Mel





Disney Addicted said:


> Is this the buy gas or in-store purchase once a week for 3 weeks and get 50 bonus miles?  If so, my e-mail didn't say anything about a minimum spend.  Nor does the T&C.
> 
> The e-mail does say "collect at least 1 mile per week on fuel or in-store purchases for 3 consective weeks.  get a total of 50 air miles bonus miles".



*Yes there is a minimum spend, sorta, you have to earn at least one BASE  mile **which means spend $5 and it can be  store and/or gas.*
*This is a tad clearer with the information highlighted 

****ETA, HEY, not fair you edited your post before i finished answering @Disney Addicted !! It's because it is a SEPARATE offer, above and beyond the **individual** store offer

The terms and conditions for the 3 week offer to earn 50 miles is found on THIS PAGE*

*Opt in by September 6, 2020 to Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you make at least one purchase per week for a 3-week period, that gets you at** least one AIR MILES base Mile** per purchase. Ends September 20, 2020.
Offer valid August 31, through to September 20, 2020 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). You must opt into this offer by September 6, 2020 to be eligible. Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you make at least **one purchase per week **for a 3-week period; that gets you **at least one AIR MILES base Mile** per purchase. **Both fuel and convenience store purchases are eligible**. See airmiles .ca or in-store for full Base Offer details. The 3 weeks are defined as: August 31 through to September 6, 2020; September 7 through to September 13, 2020; and September 14 through to September 20, 2020. No coupon required. The same valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of each qualifying purchase. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks post-promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes there is a minimum spend, sorta, you have to earn at least one BASE  mile **which means spend $5 and it can be  store and/or gas.*
> *This is a tad clearer with the information highlighted
> 
> ****ETA, HEY, not fair you edited your post before i finished answering @Disney Addicted !! It's because it is a SEPARATE offer, above and beyond the **individual** store offer
> 
> The terms and conditions for the 3 week offer to earn 50 miles is found on THIS PAGE*
> 
> *Opt in by September 6, 2020 to Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you make at least one purchase per week for a 3-week period, that gets you at** least one AIR MILES base Mile** per purchase. Ends September 20, 2020.
> Offer valid August 31, through to September 20, 2020 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). You must opt into this offer by September 6, 2020 to be eligible. Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you make at least **one purchase per week **for a 3-week period; that gets you **at least one AIR MILES base Mile** per purchase. **Both fuel and convenience store purchases are eligible**. See airmiles .ca or in-store for full Base Offer details. The 3 weeks are defined as: August 31 through to September 6, 2020; September 7 through to September 13, 2020; and September 14 through to September 20, 2020. No coupon required. The same valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of each qualifying purchase. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks post-promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.*



Thanks Hon
I guess I was confusing Bonus & Base airmiles
I did pay $5 for the 3 coke product and got 10 bonus airmiles .
So I think I'm good,,I'll remember next shop.

I am posting a calendar as a reminder for myself.

Thanks Hugs
Mel



Mel

Opt in by September 6 to get this limited-time Shell Go+ Bonus Offer:

*Collect at least 1 Mile per week on fuel or in‑store purchases for 3 consecutive weeks. Get a total of 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles.1*

Here's how:​


----------



## Disney Addicted

So... since I'm tired and this isn't making sense, just to clarify for me:

as long as I purchase anything in the store that is at least $5, that counts?  If it happens to have bonus miles attached, I would get the 1 base mile for spending $5 plus whatever the bonus miles are.

But if I do something like purchase 2 chocolate bars for $2.50 and get 10 bonus miles, that does not count because I did not spend $5?


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> So... since I'm tired and this isn't making sense, just to clarify for me:
> 
> as long as I purchase anything in the store that is at least $5, that counts?  If it happens to have bonus miles attached, I would get the 1 base mile for spending $5 plus whatever the bonus miles are.
> 
> But if I do something like purchase 2 chocolate bars for $2.50 and get 10 bonus miles, that does not count because I did not spend $5?



Correct


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  To give you an example of how tired I was, I spent 5 minutes walking around the house looking for my cell phone while I was TALKING on my cell phone...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm updating my air miles tracking spreadsheet and I have a math question going back to the 2019 Shop the Block promo.  I have a notation that my daughter's card did not receive all the miles for the Amazon online order.  Would someone help me with the math please?  My notes say Spend $100 get 50 for STB - received.  It's the other offers.

It was Black Friday and my screenshot says "Black Friday's here!  Get 20X Miles sitewide until December 1, 2019"
Plus the screenshot also shows Amazon's store offer saying "Get 5X the Miles + Black Friday Sales"

Spent $104.04 pre-tax.  So 5 base miles + 95 for Black Friday + 20 for the 5X = 120 miles?
She received 3, 12 and 57 for a total of 72 miles

My husband also received a total of 72 and he spent $121.12 pre-tax also on November 29


----------



## ElCray

I was so happy to finally be a member of Shell Go+ but this first offer won't be one we're doing... I have used our gas fill-ups to help three people get one step closer to MegaMiles so we have a full tank of gas, and no need for anything in the stores (I just started Noom so want to avoid temptation lol).

Funny story though, I was telling DH we wouldn't be doing this offer, and he told me he had a super vivid dream two days ago about this situation. He dreamt he was at a gas station where there was a great price on gas. He considered whether he should fill up or if there was some Air Miles thing happening to get less than a tank full. He decided that the price was so great I would agree with him filling up and proceeded to do so. But when he got home, apparently I was furious!!!

The poor guy! Lol


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm updating my air miles tracking spreadsheet and I have a math question going back to the 2019 Shop the Block promo.  I have a notation that my daughter's card did not receive all the miles for the Amazon online order.  Would someone help me with the math please?  My notes say Spend $100 get 50 for STB - received.  It's the other offers.
> 
> It was Black Friday and my screenshot says "Black Friday's here!  Get 20X Miles sitewide until December 1, 2019"
> Plus the screenshot also shows Amazon's store offer saying "Get 5X the Miles + Black Friday Sales"
> 
> Spent $104.04 pre-tax.  So 5 base miles + 95 for Black Friday + 20 for the 5X = 120 miles?
> She received 3, 12 and 57 for a total of 72 miles
> 
> My husband also received a total of 72 and he spent $121.12 pre-tax also on November 29
> 
> View attachment 524233


I don't know for sure but I would think it would have to do with what was purchased....maybe?  You don't get AM's on everything from Amazon so maybe one or two of her items didn't qualify for AM's.  Just a thought that_ might_ explain it.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I don't know for sure but I would think it would have to do with what was purchased....maybe?  You don't get AM's on everything from Amazon so maybe one or two of her items didn't qualify for AM's.  Just a thought that_ might_ explain it.



That's true!  I don't believe that would apply to these purchases though.  I try carefully to avoid those categories.  I have a screenshot telling me what will not earn air miles.  It says gift cards, amazon prime sign-up, books, e-books, groceries, auto supplies, tools & home improvement, kindle devices or kindle e-books.  I take these in case I need to argue with Air Miles.  None of the purchases fell into those categories.

Her purchase was a craft kit, arduino electronic thingy, fleece neck warmer, minecraft for nintendo switch, game of life, and ahamster food dispenser.

His was make-up brushes, arduino ribbon cables, arduino circuit board, 3D printer circuit board, and a mini backpack,


----------



## ottawamom

For reference for the Shell offer:

*At Participating Service Stations*
*Base offer:*
1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile per 20 litres of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel purchased in a single transaction*†
1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile per 10 litres of Shell V-Power® Nitro+ or Shell V-Power fuel purchased in a single transaction*†
1 AIR MILES® Reward Mile for every $5 of eligible non-fuel products purchased in a single transaction**†


----------



## hdrolfe

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm updating my air miles tracking spreadsheet and I have a math question going back to the 2019 Shop the Block promo.  I have a notation that my daughter's card did not receive all the miles for the Amazon online order.  Would someone help me with the math please?  My notes say Spend $100 get 50 for STB - received.  It's the other offers.
> 
> It was Black Friday and my screenshot says "Black Friday's here!  Get 20X Miles sitewide until December 1, 2019"
> Plus the screenshot also shows Amazon's store offer saying "Get 5X the Miles + Black Friday Sales"
> 
> Spent $104.04 pre-tax.  So 5 base miles + 95 for Black Friday + 20 for the 5X = 120 miles?
> She received 3, 12 and 57 for a total of 72 miles
> 
> My husband also received a total of 72 and he spent $121.12 pre-tax also on November 29
> 
> View attachment 524233



If the orders were split when they shipped it may have impacted your numbers, the get shipped and charged smaller amounts. Maybe.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic

Ok how can one create a Fall/Winter outdoor space area for family to visit this year?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> If the orders were split when they shipped it may have impacted your numbers, the get shipped and charged smaller amounts. Maybe.



Yes, that's probably what happened.  I'll be chatting with Air Miles on Tuesday though for the missing miles.  I'm just trying to figure out how many miles I should have received.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> 
> Ok how can one create a Fall/Winter outdoor space area for family to visit this year?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I think this is why outdoor heaters are becoming so hard to find. I'm not sure what we will do, we normally visit my parents rather than them coming here, or we all go to my sister's for Thanksgiving, Christmas, that stuff. So I'm not sure. If kiddo wasn't back in school I wouldn't worry, but we are the "weak link" in the situation because of that, everyone else is working from home, retired and going out rarely.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I think this is why outdoor heaters are becoming so hard to find. I'm not sure what we will do, we normally visit my parents rather than them coming here, or we all go to my sister's for Thanksgiving, Christmas, that stuff. So I'm not sure. If kiddo wasn't back in school I wouldn't worry, but we are the "weak link" in the situation because of that, everyone else is working from home, retired and going out rarely.



Hi Hon
Yeah I am making my youngest son stay in the backyard when he visits,,,, as he is back playing Hockey and also taking private exercise (gym) classes. I love him but he burst my bubble......lol.
I have a lovely outdoor table heater (electric) that I got via airmiles last year and it is a gosend.,,,and I was looking at a folding heated chair on airmiles but it sold out.
They (airmiles) also have a ice fishing hut ,,,my middle son thinks I'm crazy to even consider it.
I am not even sure I want to think about how we are going to do Thanksgiving and Christmas at this point.
At least for Halloween I can eat all the Chocolate bars myself,,,lol.

I am going to look at propane fire pits.
I'm too close to neighbours to get a wood one.

Hugs
Mel

Anyone looking they have a 1lb propane table heater for 30% off on airmiles
2240 Airmiles.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

fire pits and outdoor heaters.  oh the electricity costs are going to skyrocket as we all try to social distance outdoors while socializing LOL


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> fire pits and outdoor heaters.  oh the electricity costs are going to skyrocket as we all try to social distance outdoors while socializing LOL



Yeah!!!LOL LOL 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I just hit the buy button and the above new outdoor table heater is on her way!
Says 4-6 weeks for delivery.
Her name is Radiant Rebecca!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just put another 10L in today on DH’s card. I will make the second 10L tomorrow on my card. I am going to keep doing this until I hit the three weeks on each card.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Off topic, but those who watch The Crown it is starting season 4 on November 15 on Netflix.

Anyone here have Apple TV? I just got a new iPad and it comes with a free one year subscription. Is it like Netflix?


----------



## ottawamom

So glad to hear the Crown is coming soon. Yes Apple TV is like Netflix. They have a Tom Hanks movie on there I'm interested in seeing but will have to wait until it comes to another platform.


----------



## bababear_50

My first Shell purchase just posted this way


September 4, 2020


GET 10 MILES WITH 3 COCA-COLA
+10

September 4, 2020

1 MILE FOR $5 ELIG. IN-STORE
+1

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mine was similar.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Website is down right now for me. Anyone else?


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Website is down right now for me. Anyone else?



I just checked and I can log in.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shell just sent me a targeted offer

Until October 4, 2020, get 25 Bonus Miles when you buy 2 x 310 ml Coke Energy Drinks* at Shell!

Max 250 Bonus Miles per Collector Number. 

Might do this for my 3rd week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Since my airmiles account has recently been depleted,,I really need some good airmile deals and a GREAT Blue Bonus!
Come On Airmiles!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Since my airmiles account has recently been depleted,,I really need some good airmile deals and a GREAT Blue Bonus!
> Come On Airmiles!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



that would finally get me back into a safeway!


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming Flyers

Sobeys On.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1374240
Foodland On.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1374244
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1374246

Metro On.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1374551
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well so much for wishful thinking Airmiles ....................( cookies,ice cream,,,mini chocolate bars)...........
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................................................................
I guess it's Oatmeal for me this week.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Hand those packets out for a healthy Halloween treat


----------



## AngelDisney

Shell posted my September 6 gas purchase on September 7. I do have the receipt. Should I chase it or just forget about the 50 AM? Too much effort for so little miles. Can I do a live chat now? This is the problem when Shell no longer prints AM on their receipts. I can’t follow up right away!


----------



## bababear_50

I picked up some boxes of Oatmeal this morning at Sobeys,,check the boxes as some of the product seems to be expiring by Nov 2020.
I was also going to get some Miracle whip (still on for 99 cents) but it too expires Oct 2020.
I mentioned the expiry dates to the cashier on my way out.
I had two PC organic veggies I wanted to pick up but no product.
Oh well atleast I got some exercise in.
Have a great day!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Shell posted my September 6 gas purchase on September 7. I do have the receipt. Should I chase it or just forget about the 50 AM? Too much effort for so little miles. Can I do a live chat now? This is the problem when Shell no longer prints AM on their receipts. I can’t follow up right away!



I would try chat Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I picked up some boxes of Oatmeal this morning at Sobeys,,check the boxes as some of the product seems to be expiring by Nov 2020.
> I was also going to get some Miracle whip (still on for 99 cents) but it too expires Oct 2020.
> I mentioned the expiry dates to the cashier on my way out.
> I had two PC organic veggies I wanted to pick up but no product.
> Oh well atleast I got some exercise in.
> Have a great day!
> Hugs
> Mel


I've had that same experience lately as well. Some of the items I know will be good to eat even after their best before date so I picked them up anyway. It seems like they are using the bonuses to clear out slow moving stock.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Maybe they should complain to Quaker that no one buys the oatmeal since they changed the recipe and it sucks now...


----------



## marcyleecorgan

CanadianKrista said:


> Maybe they should complain to Quaker that no one buys the oatmeal since they changed the recipe and it sucks now...


so that's what is wrong with it!  i thought the last box or so was a little different...


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yes!  None of us like the Quaker oatmeal anymore.  It use to taste so good.  Not now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I think I will pick up some boxes for a local group that is needing to restock their emergency pantry.  I might keep one or two boxes for my boys.  They tend to make that as their night snack before bed.  Boys    the never ending grazers lol.  As much as I love having them home, I will like our grocery bill more once they have moved from home lol


----------



## bababear_50

Quaker Oatmeal
One time I made the mistake of buying the new *protein* oatmeal ones,,,oh yuck!
But I still like the maple /brown sugar ones.
CERB will be ending soon for many people so yeah now is the month to try and donate some extras to the Food bank/pantry.

Best things to donate to the Food bank

Pasta (canned or dry) and pasta sauces.
Canned and frozen meats and fish.
Meat alternatives (peanut butter, soy, assorted nuts)
Canned goods (*beans*, *soups*, and stews)
Dairy (fresh, canned, and powdered milk)
Canned vegetables and fruit.
Whole grain cereals.
Infant foods and baby formula.
Personal Hygiene products
Bathroom tissue/baby diapers
Coffee/Tea
Little extras that are appreciated
Ketchup,Mustard,Relish,Pickles
Fruit cups,Pudding cups,Jello cups
Individual milk/ juice boxes
Rice and Rice snacks (crispy minis)
Cookies,Individual snack cakes,Granola bars.
Cheese Whiz ,Honey,Jam,Nutella
Crackers
Pancake mix--just add water one  / syrup

https://foodbankscanada.ca/impossib...843613-308904505.1599843613#.X1uuGdRB3t4.linkHugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

All four of my shell v power purchases have posted properly.  Tomorrow is the start of week 3 of the shell promo, so looking forward to finishing this one up by Monday.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> All four of my shell v power purchases have posted properly.  Tomorrow is the start of week 3 of the shell promo, so looking forward to finishing this one up by Monday.



Oh I forgot about the weekly purchase... oh well... not worth rushing out for only 50 AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Oh I forgot about the weekly purchase... oh well... not worth rushing out for only 50 AM


*That's what we figured at first .. then I thought a bit harder about it and realized it won't be just 50 miles. We don't have easy access to Sobeys or Foodland and Rexall is gone so we figure we'll chase down these piddly miles. Only earned 6100 miles this year, 1200 of those from StB and 1500 from Rexall so we need these!!*

*We bought an ice cream last week that had miles, this week we bought 2 rootbeer for hubby (he likes to have a treat meal on Friday night's and that is an extra treat!)that gave us 10. PLUS I got an email from Shell late yesterday saying they're now giving 5X the miles if you use Mastercard (which i had done to guarantee the MM threshold was met)
The miles for our $7 purchase last week posted:

This week's product bonus will be 10 so we'll get an extra 5 compared to this week. The offers don't change before the end of next week so we'll more than likely do the same thing
Total cash outlay for this promo will be about $18 and we'll get*

*10 miles from last week*
*15 miles this week*
* 15 miles next week*
*50 for the big bonus*
*total earned miles 90 which is well over our 1:1 ratio*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am almost through $600 in Sobeys gift cards. Only $42 left! Then I can start back on pc points. I hate having the gift cards on my MasterCard, so pay it back every pay day the value of the receipts.

As much as I like the Sobeys gift card deals, I hate being “locked in” to them until they are gone.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> All four of my shell v power purchases have posted properly.  Tomorrow is the start of week 3 of the shell promo, so looking forward to finishing this one up by Monday.


DARN! I had it in my head that the weeks started on Monday, so I missed this week. I fully intend on stopping tomorrow for a fillup.


----------



## hdrolfe

I think we do have tomorrow as well, today is only the 12th. Maybe I will go get some ice cream tomorrow, though the weather doesn't look as nice as it was today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh good thing you posted that @hdrolfe! I thought it was a Sunday start!


----------



## juniorbugman

Yes I am glad you posted that as well because I thought I had missed it today as well and I had maybe missed the first week since I only went to Shell last Sunday.  Guess I will go to Shell tomorrow and either get  some ice cream bars or the 3 coke products earn 10 miles if it is still there.


----------



## bababear_50

I just found this on the airmiles web site


20 Bonus Miles
when you spend $20 or more in-store*
Ends Thu, Dec 31

Terms + Conditions

* Offer valid July 13, 2020 through to December 31, 2020 at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and Northwest Territories (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Shell Go+ members will get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when they complete an in-store transaction of $20 or more (excluding Tobacco products, Lottery tickets (instant & scratch), Shell Gift Cards, Partner/third-party gift cards, Prepaid credit cards, Phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). Maximum 20 Bonus Miles per transaction. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other offers. Shell Canada Products and LoyaltyOne, Co. reserve the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Void where prohibited by law. Please allow 2 weeks post promotion for the Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.

I might see what I can pick up next week to get an extra 20 airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Still no Atlantic Canada for these offers...


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I just found this on the airmiles web site
> View attachment 525647
> 
> 20 Bonus Miles
> when you spend $20 or more in-store*
> Ends Thu, Dec 31
> 
> Terms + Conditions
> 
> * Offer valid July 13, 2020 through to December 31, 2020 at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and Northwest Territories (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Shell Go+ members will get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when they complete an in-store transaction of $20 or more (excluding Tobacco products, Lottery tickets (instant & scratch), Shell Gift Cards, Partner/third-party gift cards, Prepaid credit cards, Phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). Maximum 20 Bonus Miles per transaction. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other offers. Shell Canada Products and LoyaltyOne, Co. reserve the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Void where prohibited by law. Please allow 2 weeks post promotion for the Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
> 
> I might see what I can pick up next week to get an extra 20 airmiles.
> Hugs
> Mel


So I missed the change of not allowing gift cards.  When did that happen?    Where it says phone card I wonder if that also includes mobility top ups.


----------



## Debbie

Yes! I checked last night and realized that I _hadn't_ missed this week. I won't need gas next week now that I've filled up, so I'll have to go into the store. I'll need to figure out what works for us. I'll pop in on a Costco run (close together) so it's not like a special trip for Shell.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> CERB will be ending soon for many people so yeah now is the month to try and donate some extras to the Food bank/pantry.
> 
> Best things to donate to the Food bank
> 
> Pasta (canned or dry) and pasta sauces.
> Canned and frozen meats and fish.
> Meat alternatives (peanut butter, soy, assorted nuts)
> Canned goods (*beans*, *soups*, and stews)
> Dairy (fresh, canned, and powdered milk)
> Canned vegetables and fruit.
> Whole grain cereals.
> Infant foods and baby formula.
> Personal Hygiene products
> Bathroom tissue/baby diapers
> Coffee/Tea
> Little extras that are appreciated
> Ketchup,Mustard,Relish,Pickles
> Fruit cups,Pudding cups,Jello cups
> Individual milk/ juice boxes
> Rice and Rice snacks (crispy minis)
> Cookies,Individual snack cakes,Granola bars.
> Cheese Whiz ,Honey,Jam,Nutella
> Crackers
> Pancake mix--just add water one  / syrup
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for the list of items Mel...I have printed it out for the future.  Just in case anyone else is like us and trying to limit our trips outside the house, please consider making a monetary donation to your local food bank (most accept donations online)...our local food bank was on the nightly news recently and advised that for every $1 donated they are able to purchase $5 of food.  So that $25 donation turns into $125 worth of food, $100 turns into $500 and $200 turns into $1,000.  Every little bit helps those that are not as fortunate...


----------



## bababear_50

I did my last 3/3 Shell shops this morning.
I bought 4 more can of coke energy drink,,thank goodness my sons like the stuff.
I had to contact Airmiles chat to get 25 missing airmiles from last weeks Shell purchase,,rep was very pleasant.

Well off to get a bit of exercise.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I did my last 3/3 Shell shops this morning.
> I bought 4 more can of coke energy drink,,thank goodness my sons like the stuff.
> I had to contact Airmiles chat to get 25 missing airmiles from last weeks Shell purchase,,rep was very pleasant.
> 
> Well off to get a bit of exercise.
> Hugs
> Mel



I had forgotten to get to Shell on the 6th so I missed out on the three weeks.  Ah well.

I've had my exercise for the day!  A flying & landing lesson.  So today was my first day back at work.  I started a part-time job as a Crossing Guard last September.  I was worried all last winter about slipping on ice or snow.  I mean, that's when you're more likely to fall right?  Not if you're me.  Apparently my specialty is falling in dry weather.   

Three years ago I tripped and broke and fractured a couple of fingers on my left hand.  Today (thankfully after my crossing when all the kids were in school and not during my crossings!), I tripped while walking up to the school and flew onto the walkway.  Minor cuts & scrapes here and there.  Banged my knee and elbow.  No problem.  But my ribs!  Ohhh, I've never hurt them before.  I fell heavily on my left side and must have rammed my arm up into the rib cage under my left breast and along the side.  Wow, does that hurt.  I have no difficulty breathing so it must just be really bruised but wow.  I never realized how much our body uses/moves/stretches that area as we use our body before.

Huh... I just realized my left side takes a beating... years ago I fell off my bike onto my left side as well.  I had to take physio for awhile because my left shoulder started freezing and I couldn't lift my arm up.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> I had forgotten to get to Shell on the 6th so I missed out on the three weeks.  Ah well.
> 
> I've had my exercise for the day!  A flying & landing lesson.  So today was my first day back at work.  I started a part-time job as a Crossing Guard last September.  I was worried all last winter about slipping on ice or snow.  I mean, that's when you're more likely to fall right?  Not if you're me.  Apparently my specialty is falling in dry weather.
> 
> Three years ago I tripped and broke and fractured a couple of fingers on my left hand.  Today (thankfully after my crossing when all the kids were in school and not during my crossings!), I tripped while walking up to the school and flew onto the walkway.  Minor cuts & scrapes here and there.  Banged my knee and elbow.  No problem.  But my ribs!  Ohhh, I've never hurt them before.  I fell heavily on my left side and must have rammed my arm up into the rib cage under my left breast and along the side.  Wow, does that hurt.  I have no difficulty breathing so it must just be really bruised but wow.  I never realized how much our body uses/moves/stretches that area as we use our body before.
> 
> Huh... I just realized my left side takes a beating... years ago I fell off my bike onto my left side as well.  I had to take physio for awhile because my left shoulder started freezing and I couldn't lift my arm up.



Ahhhh so sorry Hon,,I know what it feels like and I hate to tell you this but it probably will hurt even more tomorrow,,,yeah I did the Knee scrape,,, face plant in front of our school a few years ago.

Try some epsom salts in a warm bath and soak as long as you can,
Add some Advil and if that doesn't help,,!!!
Healing gentle hugs being sent your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Disney Addicted said:


> Apparently my specialty is falling in dry weather.


Take care! And feel better soon!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks!  I took naproxen as soon as I got home and again late afternoon.  It helps.  I will again before bed.

I tried to put the chair back to recline for a nap and couldn't.  My side/ribs hurt too much.  Hopefully I won't have a problem at bedtime..  I think I'll need to sleep on my right and shove a pillow under left breast.    Ah geez.  Putting on a bra tomorrow will not be fun.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Ah geez. Putting on a bra tomorrow will not be fun.


Do you have a undershirt you could put on instead of a bra and layer up the t-shirts?


----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I took naproxen as soon as I got home and again late afternoon.  It helps.  I will again before bed.
> 
> I tried to put the chair back to recline for a nap and couldn't.  My side/ribs hurt too much.  Hopefully I won't have a problem at bedtime..  I think I'll need to sleep on my right and shove a pillow under left breast.    Ah geez.  Putting on a bra tomorrow will not be fun.


Take care and have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...my Am balance took a little hit again.  The dh brother is coming down from the NWT for a visit ( as they have to quarantine upon their return back to the NWT in their house ) and our dd decided last minute that she would drive here to see them while they are visiting.  I took a quick look into flights to see how many miles it would cost.  Flying with an active 8 month old is just easier than a 7+ hr drive.  It is a direct 1.5 hr flight.

It won't take long to get it back up to where it was.  Our monthly posting of BMO miles posts this week ( and we spend WAY too much money last month ) we opted in for the BMO promo for mega miles ( and spent 500.00 at partners   )  and I had actually completed a few targeted Safeway AM that we actually needed and doing the bluemiles of bear paws last week for a local group supporting people needing emergency supplies.

I am grateful to have the miles sitting there to use and it only cost us 120 bucks out of pocket for them to come for the weekend!!!!!  who could resist those big eyes!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Just received this offer

​
Get​


*15*​


AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you load any Partner offer in the
AIR MILES App by *September 21, 2020*.1​


I'm just not sure of what/where the partner offers are.  Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> Just received this offer
> 
> ​​
> Get​
> 
> 
> *15*​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you load any Partner offer in the
> AIR MILES App by *September 21, 2020*.1​
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure of what/where the partner offers are.  Anyone have any guesses?


I did this one. I loaded a few offers on the Air Miles app - Metro, Shell, Sobeys. Got the 15 miles a few weeks later!


----------



## ElCray

Edit: Asked Air Miles rep thru Facebook and she said yes, Gymboree purchases qualify thru airmilesshops.

Does anyone know if an order on Gymboree counts as the Children's Place if I order thru airmilesshops.ca?

I have a stacking opportunity:
- the Children's Place "bucks" which are valid at Gymboree;
- spend $75 get 25 AMs on airmilesshops; and,
- BMO offer to spend $100 get 100 AMs on airmilesshops.

I love some of the clothes on clearance at Gymboree, which is co-located on The Children's Place website, which is available thru airmilesshops. I found the terms below but they seem to contemplate shopping direct on the Children's Place or Gymboree websites, not thru the airmilesshops.ca portal.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1375335
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1375341
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1374997
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1375343
Happy safe shopping
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just a little  heads up.....The Bay is back on Rakuten so maybe it will be back on AMS as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Ottawa/Kanata AM collectors!

Which one of the 3 Sobeys would you recommend as the best for AM collecting. Sobeys Barrhaven is closing so I need a new store. DS lives in Kanata so I'll time my shopping to the day I go to work on his house.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Ottawa/Kanata AM collectors!
> 
> Which one of the 3 Sobeys would you recommend as the best for AM collecting. Sobeys Barrhaven is closing so I need a new store. DS lives in Kanata so I'll time my shopping to the day I go to work on his house.


I go to the one on March Rd. It's new, clean, huge and is never too busy when I go (usually either early or late). 

The one in Stittsville is similar in terms of feeling new.

I did a bulk order thru customer service in Stittsville one time and I know they do it at Terry Fox as well. Never tried a bulk order at March Rd.

I've been to both Sobeys in Orleans. The one on 10th Line is really new.

Really wish there was a more central Sobeys...


----------



## ottawamom

Me too, about a centrally located Sobeys. Thanks for the info on the Kanata stores. Orleans is like a whole new world. I ventured out there on Saturday to pick up some blinds for DS house. It was kind of like a little adventure going to a new city.


----------



## isabellea

When we go to Ottawa we always stop at one of the two Sobeys in Orleans. Staff super friendly and helpful with AM promos but we usually get there very late on our way back home.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Just a little  heads up.....The Bay is back on Rakuten so maybe it will be back on AMS as well.


*not only back but there's currently a multiplier!!! I've missed The Bay 
*


----------



## Debbie

Can anyone doing the 3 week Shell deal tell me if there is any indication of that bonus on your transaction list? I merely have the +2 and +1 for 1AM for 20L gas  and +1 for $5 eligible in store with nothing noting the Get 1AM in 3 weeks deal

Also, I was clicked on an email link to  LCBO today and saw this little gem. I'm betting that it won't be any of my favourite products.


----------



## ottawamom

Shell receipt doesn't list anything anymore. I wish it was the way it used to be and it let you know right away how you were doing. As for AM posting mine says "1 Mile for $5 Elig. In-store" that's it. The next line is the bonus for the coke products.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Shell receipt doesn't list anything anymore. I wish it was the way it used to be and it let you know right away how you were doing. As for AM posting mine says "1 Mile for $5 Elig. In-store" that's it. The next line is the bonus for the coke products.


Thanks. I really wish that they could come up with a way to show on every transaction on the receipt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone received sign up emails from american express for the platinum bonus who have already had and cancelled that card?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have been reading posts on covid threads in our forum and I am coming back to my safe place now LOL


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have been reading posts on covid threads in our forum and I am coming back to my safe place now LOL


Right?  I think I have to give up on it as well.  There is just no common sense with some....or maybe none with me.  It's yet to be decided.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have been reading posts on covid threads in our forum and I am coming back to my safe place now LOL





tinkerone said:


> Right?  I think I have to give up on it as well.  There is just no common sense with some....or maybe none with me.  It's yet to be decided.



Ignore works wonders... I find it's not worth arguing.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep this is my safe thread...
Hugs everyone!
Mel


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping this week bought the Quaker granola bars for 95 AM and 2 bags of Old Dutch chips for 20 AM plus a few targeted offers and regular groceries. Spent $166 fir 180 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Just on the Airmiles travel site
Looking at 5 nights at a Universal Orlando resort.
I really need to save my Airmiles and stop spending them.
15,000 to 25,000 Airmiles needed.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Just on the Airmiles travel site
> Looking at 5 nights at a Universal Orlando resort.
> I really need to save my Airmiles and stop spending them.
> 15,000 to 25,000 Airmiles needed.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Which resort were you looking at?  I do enjoy Universal.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Which resort were you looking at?  I do enjoy Universal.



Hi Hon
My first choice would be Royal Pacific Resort and second would be maybe Cabana Bay.
Yeah I love going to Universal too!
I miss sitting with my elephant statues sipping a drink in the main lobby of Royal Pacific Resort.


Ah such happy memories,,,,
Someday again!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> My first choice would be Royal Pacific Resort and second would be maybe Cabana Bay.
> Yeah I love going to Universal too!
> I miss sitting with my elephant statues sipping a drink in the main lobby of Royal Pacific Resort.
> View attachment 527276
> 
> Ah such happy memories,,,,
> Someday again!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


We love Cabana Bay, the family suites even though it is always just the two of us in the room.  The theming is spot on.  Never stayed at Royal Pacific but have thought about it a few times.  I'm sure you already know this but I'll mention it anyways, keep your eyes out for Annual Pass room discounts.  They are often a good deal.  We always use them for our stays.  It might work out better rate wise than using the AM's.  
Can't wait to go back!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Another vote for Cabana Bay, but I have nothing to compare it to lol


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> My first choice would be Royal Pacific Resort and second would be maybe Cabana Bay.
> Yeah I love going to Universal too!
> I miss sitting with my elephant statues sipping a drink in the main lobby of Royal Pacific Resort.
> View attachment 527276
> 
> Ah such happy memories,,,,
> Someday again!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I love Royal Pacific and always stay there for the express pass. It’s a longer walk from the parks, but the price is friendlier. Their uni is one of the freshest we have eaten. It’s not available all the time. We ate it only once early around 6 pm on a weekend. Yum...
Hope you get what you want for your stay! Enjoy!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hurricane Teddy is starting his wrath here in Halifax. Pouring rain, wind is picking up too.  Over night is when the centre of the storm is supposed to hit here with 110-120 KM winds.

My office building is beside the Wave structure on the waterfront, but I am working from home this week. I am missing the water action!



Edit to add: If anyone likes to track/watch storms, here's the link to all NS webcams: 
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
Halifax waterfront doesn't look too bad right now.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> My first choice would be Royal Pacific Resort and second would be maybe Cabana Bay.
> Yeah I love going to Universal too!
> I miss sitting with my elephant statues sipping a drink in the main lobby of Royal Pacific Resort.
> View attachment 527276
> 
> Ah such happy memories,,,,
> Someday again!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I love Royal Pacific. Our last few stays at universal have been at the Hard Rock Hotel...it’s just so darn close to the Universal front gate. 

But the theme at Royal Pacific is so welcoming and fun. It’s nice to have a dream on the horizon


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Please stay safe, my eastern seaboard friends!    Agh I hate bad weather!


----------



## DucksDad

marchingstar said:


> I love Royal Pacific. Our last few stays at universal have been at the Hard Rock Hotel...it’s just so darn close to the Universal front gate.
> 
> But the theme at Royal Pacific is so welcoming and fun. It’s nice to have a dream on the horizon



We've done Royal Pacific and Hard Rock twice.  We like them because of the Skip the Lines passes that come with staying at them and the proximity to the parks.  A good hint is they often have very good annual pass discounts at Hard Rock, Royal Pacific and Portofino where you would save enough to cover one annual pass for someone in the group.

There's a good thread about this elsewhere on the Disboards.  Take a look and crunch the numbers.


----------



## Silvermist999

Our first Universal trip was in March last year and we all really enjoyed our stay at Royal Pacific.  Wow, seems like so long ago now. Hope to be back there again some day...


----------



## marchingstar

DucksDad said:


> We've done Royal Pacific and Hard Rock twice.  We like them because of the Skip the Lines passes that come with staying at them and the proximity to the parks.  A good hint is they often have very good annual pass discounts at Hard Rock, Royal Pacific and Portofino where you would save enough to cover one annual pass for someone in the group.
> 
> There's a good thread about this elsewhere on the Disboards.  Take a look and crunch the numbers.



this is what we’ve done in the past too  our last stay at Hard Rock, the annual pass savings covered an upgrade to club level, which meant decent savings on breakfasts and drinks too.


----------



## damo

DucksDad said:


> We've done Royal Pacific and Hard Rock twice.  We like them because of the Skip the Lines passes that come with staying at them and the proximity to the parks.  A good hint is they often have very good annual pass discounts at Hard Rock, Royal Pacific and Portofino where you would save enough to cover one annual pass for someone in the group.
> 
> There's a good thread about this elsewhere on the Disboards.  Take a look and crunch the numbers.



There is a Universal board that gives lots of good advice.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone been asked to complete a Metro survey?  Looks like they are investigating options in regards to loyalty programs.  I was asked all kinds of questions about the types of loyalty programs I participate in; how much I spend at Metro; how often I shop at Metro; how often would I shop at Metro if Air Miles did not exist, etc.  Also questions about being interested in premium MONTHLY FEE programs giving access to faster earning potential of Air Miles!  

Too bad it was a multiple choice type of survey and I was not asked to type in my opinion.  I would have made it clear that I shop less at Metro because they don't offer the Air Miles earnings that Sobey's does and Rexall use to.  If they take away Air Miles, my business is gone.  I haven't been back to Rexall's since they started their own program.


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> There is a Universal board that gives lots of good advice.



I second this!  The Universal board on DIS is amazing!


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone been asked to complete a Metro survey?  Looks like they are investigating options in regards to loyalty programs.  I was asked all kinds of questions about the types of loyalty programs I participate in; how much I spend at Metro; how often I shop at Metro; how often would I shop at Metro if Air Miles did not exist, etc.  Also questions about being interested in premium MONTHLY FEE programs giving access to faster earning potential of Air Miles!
> 
> Too bad it was a multiple choice type of survey and I was not asked to type in my opinion.  I would have made it clear that I shop less at Metro because they don't offer the Air Miles earnings that Sobey's does and Rexall use to.  If they take away Air Miles, my business is gone.  I haven't been back to Rexall's since they started their own program.



In QC Metro has its own reward system, Points M but kept Air Miles at Jean Coutu (now owned by Metro).


----------



## mort1331

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hurricane Teddy is starting his wrath here in Halifax. Pouring rain, wind is picking up too.  Over night is when the centre of the storm is supposed to hit here with 110-120 KM winds.
> 
> My office building is beside the Wave structure on the waterfront, but I am working from home this week. I am missing the water action!
> 
> View attachment 527545
> 
> Edit to add: If anyone likes to track/watch storms, here's the link to all NS webcams:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> Halifax waterfront doesn't look too bad right now.


Thanks for the update, I have family in Chester, should check on them. Family in Windsor, not too worried about.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok,  I know I'm not the only HBC person here,  anyone else freaking out over a massive transfer of points you didn't have from hbc to airmiles ??? 
got an email at 2 am letting me know that 53,000 points,  worth $246 were transferred leaving me with -51470 in my account?! 
checked my airmiles account first,  nothing there, then checked my HBC account and sure enough,  it's got the huge negative balance . 
I'll be calling them to see what's going on,  I sure as heck don't want them trying to get the value of those points back *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> I second this!  The Universal board on DIS is amazing!



You should really check out Inside Universal forums.  There are some posters who have major insider knowledge (i.e., Alicia Stella).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hurricane Teddy was a bust LOL  I am kidding. We only lost power this morning for like two hours while we were still in bed.  The sun is fighting to come out now, wind has calmed with the odd gust.

Not sure about coastal areas as I am trying to find up-to-the-minute info.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero Yep I saw that too!  Mine was worth $8 and I see a -9 in my account. So weird.

On another note, I got the 50 bonus miles from Shell for the three 1-mile weekly purchases for both of our accounts.


----------



## ottawamom

This week s flyers, Mel is taking the day off. I'll update as I read them so this will take a few minutes.

Sobeys
Foodland

Jacqueline is much quicker than I am. See post below.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought I would try to provide links to the flyers again, been a looooong time since I did that!

SOBEYS ATLANTIC
SOBEYS ONTARIO
SOBEYS URBAN FRESH
SOBEYS WESTERN
FOODLAND ONTARIO
FOODLAND ATLANTIC
IGA QUEBEC
IGA WESTERN
SAFEWAY WESTERN
METRO ONTARIO*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have a question about " should I hound for my missing miles "

Earlier this month, when we were paying our bills...we went to go pay our BMO card, and we noticed a " funny charge " that we couldn't remember what it was for.  It was a charge for 295 and change for a " Google *KT Enterprises " with a 1-888 phone number.  We called BMO and they said it was for a yearly subscription.  We said that was not us making that charge.  So they refunded us that money and cancelled the card.  They sent us a new card....great!!!!  

Well....our AM for this month were just placed into my account...we are missing about 400 miles because of the cancelled card.  The miles that they awarded us are from the new card that we have used.  Will I even get the miles from that cancelled card....or am I just wasting my time by pursuing the missing miles?


----------



## ottawamom

For 400 miles these days I would be pursuing it. That's $4000 in spending..... Do you have a printout of the statement (for the old card) before it was cancelled. 

Good luck getting anyone at BMO to know anything about the airmiles program though. Give it a shot but don't be surprised if you hit a roadblock.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just had my Shell offer post for the 3 weeks purchases, didn't get the miles for hubby's pop though -- not sure if I'll fight or not, it's 20 miles
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just had my Shell offer post for the 3 weeks purchases, didn't get the miles for hubby's pop though -- not sure if I'll fight or not, it's 20 miles
> View attachment 527711*



Mine posted too! Phew, that didn't take long.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok,  I know I'm not the only HBC person here,  anyone else freaking out over a massive transfer of points you didn't have from hbc to airmiles ???
> got an email at 2 am letting me know that 53,000 points,  worth $246 were transferred leaving me with -51470 in my account?!
> checked my airmiles account first,  nothing there, then checked my HBC account and sure enough,  it's got the huge negative balance .
> I'll be calling them to see what's going on,  I sure as heck don't want them trying to get the value of those points back *


Got a similar email with -16,000 points. Checked HBC a account and it’s negative. Let me know if you get through to them and what they say.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*After an hour on hold (no worries i put the phone on speaker and got lost down the rabbit hole of YouTube) hubby came down to see if the phone was off the hook cause it was flashing at him I decided to try their online chat. I've had lousy luck with it before, always ending in needing to call for a resolution, but this time, while I'm still annoyed, at least they sorta answered.*


----------



## AngelDisney

For the Shell 3-week bonus event, my AM for the first and third were posted on the Monday. I was planning to chase miles then realized that DH didn’t keep the last receipt. Just wanted to give up and found the bonus 50 AM had been posted already. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> For the Shell 3-week bonus event, my AM for the first and third were posted on the Monday. I was planning to chase miles then realized that DH didn’t keep the last receipt. Just wanted to give up and found the bonus 50 AM had been posted already. What a pleasant surprise!



I find Shell sneaky, since it's usually only 1 AM at a time they just kind of pop up and I over look them, llike they are back dated or something. Glad you got your bonus without issue though!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero  How do I remove my air miles number? I don't know if I want them to be transferred over now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @Donald - my hero  How do I remove my air miles number? I don't know if I want them to be transferred over now.


*I'm thinking you're talking about HBC account? The situation has been fixed btw, my account is back to the spot it was yesterday.

If you go to THIS PAGE you can either start or stop the weekly transfer of points to airmiles

ETA .. i tried stopping mine to make sure that is the correct page and when i tried to start it again it wants my HBC account PIN -- i don't have one?!
***ETA again, i was able to reset my PIN thru an email link, poof switched back to transferring again*


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing with my friends

https://www.nightsoflights.ca/index.html


----------



## bababear_50

​
Mel: it’s almost Bonus Boom time!

From *October 1–14, 2020*, you can rake in the AIR MILES Bonus Miles along with your purchases, in-store and online, at participating Partners.

By opting in now, you can start to *pile up Bonus Miles* with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard the minute the promotion starts


​


Email I just got
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

A little more info on the Bonus Boom promotion: (from the BMO offer)

* Between October 1 and 14, 2020, Collectors must make eligible purchases at participating AIR MILES® Partners using 3 or more different AIR MILES Bonus Boom® Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”) and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 95 Bonus Miles. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the Terms and Conditions of each unique Bonus Offer for specific details. Bonus Offers are available airmiles.ca/BonusBoom. Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number. Visit airmiles.ca/BonusBoom for full details. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner, Supplier and Retailer trademarks are owned by the respective Partner, Supplier or Retailer or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got it too, but mine is spend $250, get 200


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So we would get the BMO miles plus another 95 for completing the three partners?


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like. The individual offers may actually end up being the big haul. Oh well, with AM so far and few between these days I'll take whatever I can get.

I think Sobeys is moving away from flyer offers and much more towards targeted offers. Don't know which way I prefer. I've had to switch to a new store as the one I used is closing next week. It's a whole new routine and I don't like a lot of change.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For some reason I love seeing the offers in print versus app. Maybe because I make my grocery lists from the flyers?


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> ​
> 
> Mel: it’s almost Bonus Boom time!
> 
> From *October 1–14, 2020*, you can rake in the AIR MILES Bonus Miles along with your purchases, in-store and online, at participating Partners.
> 
> By opting in now, you can start to *pile up Bonus Miles* with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard the minute the promotion starts
> 
> ​
> View attachment 528110
> 
> Email I just got
> Hugs Mel



I got the same email offer. 
but when I click on the opt in early button, it brings me to another page that says I don’t qualify for the offer?!?  Then why did they send it to me,lol.
Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## tinkerone

I didn't even get the offer.  Fine by me, I won't have to stress for two weeks in the hopes I can get it done.  Plus, the last time I had this type of offer I needed to spend $750 at sponsors and I just can't do that right now.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I did my Sobeys shop today. I wasn't sure about it because the flyer had almost no offers, but with all the loaded offers I managed to get 149 miles for $86. I got my son two sugary cereals, 25 am in My Offers, plus 25 am in-store. I like when I can double up like that. The greek yogurt  was 50% off (expired soon) AND 10 air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

keep in mind the Bonus Boom starts two days after this offer.
weigh the pros & cons.

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 528218
> 
> 
> keep in mind the Bonus Boom starts two days after this offer.
> weigh the pros & cons.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Oh that's too bad it is for Tuesday only as I have to make 2 purchases today because the stores I will be shopping at have sales today only.  Oh well 30% off is better than 10x air miles anyway.   Money in my pocket right now.


----------



## cari12

Did my Safeway shopping today. $141 for 107 AM. A few loaded offers and my spend $125 get 30 AM threshold spend.

Sigh...I miss the days of spend $100 get 100 AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> I got the same email offer.
> but when I click on the opt in early button, it brings me to another page that says I don’t qualify for the offer?!? Then why did they send it to me,lol.
> Anyone else have this issue?


I have tried and the page just keeps trying to load.  I might try again today and see what happens


----------



## bababear_50

safe thread,,,,, safe thread,,,, safe thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
oh my 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> safe thread,,,,, safe thread,,,, safe thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> oh my
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> safe thread,,,,, safe thread,,,, safe thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> oh my
> Hugs
> Mel


I'll take a stab at it...you've been reading the border closure thread.   My mind is blow at what a bunch of whiney, entitled attitudes are over there.  There are so many things I want to say over there but it is pointless.


----------



## tinkerone

I tried to stay away but I just hate when people start about their human rights being taken away and how they are oppressed, how inconvenient it all is to them.  Someone please shut down that thread so I don't have to think about it anymore....please, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to post something else over there but decided against it. Glad to remain in the safety of the Airmiles thread.


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh, I agree. I keep wanting to say something but anything I say will come off as rude or mean at this point. 

Samplesource may be coming out today, I felt the need to let my Airmiles peeps know before anyone else


----------



## marcyleecorgan

tinkerone said:


> I tried to stay away but I just hate when people start about their human rights being taken away and how they are oppressed, how inconvenient it all is to them.  Someone please shut down that thread so I don't have to think about it anymore....please, lol.


where is that teeny tiny violin emoji LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> Samplesource may be coming out today, I felt the need to let my Airmiles peeps know before anyone else


I should have come on and said that I checked the last 2 fall promotions and it looks like they come down the last Tuesday of September so we will remember for next year.   Yea right we will remember.  LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh if anyone cares today is National Coffee Day so go and enjoy that nice cuppa coffee.  I am going to have a Coffee Crisp instead since I don't drink coffee.


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> Oh if anyone cares today is National Coffee Day so go and enjoy that nice cuppa coffee.  I am going to have a Coffee Crisp instead since I don't drink coffee.


Oh, good idea!  I don't drink coffee either but give me an excuse to eat chocolate and I'm in.  Who am I trying to kid, I don't need an excuse, lol.


----------



## mort1331

Sample sourse emails out,,check them going quick


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bonus Boom offers should be live today. Says to come back Sept. 29!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

hdrolfe said:


> Samplesource may be coming out today, I felt the need to let my Airmiles peeps know before anyone else


Thanks for the heads-up, that was a looooooong survey but I managed.  Now I have to go let my husband know about the incoming samples otherwise he is going to freak out about packages arriving that we didn't order.  When the highlight of his day is collecting the Amazon packages, a mystery box really throws a wrench in things.  XD


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> I should have come on and said that I checked the last 2 fall promotions and it looks like they come down the last Tuesday of September so we will remember for next year.   Yea right we will remember.  LOL


I have been missing it every time since I joined.


----------



## kristabelle13

Does anyone remember the 200AM bonus from BMO for AM Shops? 

That just posted for me - and i don't have it in my google slides as a pending transaction...


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom offers are up on the Airmiles site. The offers look doable. Gift Cards at Sobeys and Foodland.

Bonus Boom (correct link)


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Bonus Boom offers are up on the Airmiles site. The offers look doable. Gift Cards at Sobeys and Foodland.
> 
> Bonus Boom


Your link goes to Covid restrictions for returning to Canada, lol.  By the way, that other thread has been closed.  Do you have the link for bonus boom, I can’t find it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Bonus Boom


----------



## hdrolfe

Agree it looks fairly easy to do, only need 3 offers to get the bonus 95 AM. I note that Global Petfoods is on the list. The Children's Place offer seems to be ok as well. I doubt I'll make it to a Sobeys now  

BMO, Shell, Children's Place should be ok for me. Not that 95 AM is really worth a lot of extra effort! But I will probably need gas at some point soon, and need a snow suit for kiddo, children's place is usually good quality for that. Or maybe some matching xmas PJ's for us


----------



## tinkerone

Yes this does look easier but it is only 95 AM's.  I can do it and I'll take anything.  
I saved three offers and then went to print them.  When I did it gave the information for Mega Miles.  The system seems to be a bit messed up.  

*Almost there! You’ve saved offers at 3 different Partners.*
Now that you’ve saved some offers, it’s time to start using them to get your Bonus Miles. Remember, the more offers you use at different Partners during MEGA MILES®, the more Bonus Miles you get!
Use offers at 3 different Partners to get 300 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*
Use offers at 5 different Partners to get 1,000 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles.*
Remember, there are different ways to use various offers. Some offers may require you to show the barcode or cashier code at checkout, opt in online or visit a website for more details, and some offers may require no coupon at all. Check the back of each offer coupon to be sure.
Print my offersEmail my offers
Click on a logo, below, to see your saved offers from that Partner.


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> Yes this does look easier but it is only 95 AM's.


well it's only 95 - but the offers I saved are each 100AM so really it's like 395 Airmiles that can be done in one day lol thankful that they have an easier promo this time that hopefully won't require chasing.


----------



## CanadianKrista

The Sobeys offers for Ontario are great - 100AM for $150 gift card is back, and then the next week 100AM for $150 spend.  So you can get 200AM just in those two offers, with just the $150 spend, if spending $150 for groceries is doable (I regularly do more than that for our family).   There are several other Sobey's offers I'll probably do just in my shopping.  I'll actually stock up on the gift cards again, and that will do my BMO offer as well.  So just in those, I'll have 500AM for Sobeys giftcards, another 100 the next week for the spend and 200 for BMO.  The 95AM is a nice add on once I add Shell in there, but the offers themselves are the real bonus.


----------



## mort1331

I will add for the Sobeys GC,,to add on to CanadianKrista that if you were doing the wayspa or happy GCs then purchase the Sobeys first and buy the others with the Sobeys card. 
They stopped everyone from buying Sobeys GCs with a Sobeys GC, but you can still buy other GCs with the Sobeys.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> I will add for the Sobeys GC,,to add on to CanadianKrista that if you were doing the wayspa or happy GCs then purchase the Sobeys first and buy the others with the Sobeys card.
> They stopped everyone from buying Sobeys GCs with a Sobeys GC, but you can still buy other GCs with the Sobeys.


Would this work with NetFlex GC's as well or is it just the one's you have listed?


----------



## cari12

For the Safeway Bonus Boom offers, it says on the bottom “Good to go”. Does that mean no coupon or code, it will just automatically work if you buy the correct products?


----------



## Disney Addicted

mort1331 said:


> Sample sourse emails out,,check them going quick



That was quick all right!  I just tried and it says all gone.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Your link goes to Covid restrictions for returning to Canada, lol.  By the way, that other thread has been closed.  Do you have the link for bonus boom, I can’t find it.


Sorry about that. I had a brain fart. Too many things open in my browser. I've posted the correct post in the mentioned post for anyone who reads it now.

I wonder if I linked to Airmiles Bonus Boom in "the other thread"?


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom question?
So it says 3 different offers,,,not three different partners.
So I could do the three at Sobeys and still qualify for the 95 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*Trius Rosé VQA*
*Rosé*
17.95 a bottle
23 of them available at my store===save me a bottle guys.
Hugs Mel

Link to LCBO
https://www.lcbo.com/webapp/wcs/sto...tYHJunN2fPHnqWYb6iXk2V4thGGKMCP7yRvypmsoac%3D


----------



## bababear_50

double post
sorry


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Bonus Boom question?
> So it says 3 different offers,,,not three different partners.
> So I could do the three at Sobeys and still qualify for the 95 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Not a scientific answer but that's how I read it.


----------



## kristabelle13

CanadianKrista said:


> The Sobeys offers for Ontario are great - 100AM for $150 gift card is back, and then the next week 100AM for $150 spend.  So you can get 200AM just in those two offers, with just the $150 spend, if spending $150 for groceries is doable (I regularly do more than that for our family).   There are several other Sobey's offers I'll probably do just in my shopping.  I'll actually stock up on the gift cards again, and that will do my BMO offer as well.  So just in those, I'll have 500AM for Sobeys giftcards, another 100 the next week for the spend and 200 for BMO.  The 95AM is a nice add on once I add Shell in there, but the offers themselves are the real bonus.


It says only one offer per collector number, so I’m doubtful you could do the GCs twice...but maybe I’m reading that wrong?


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Would this work with NetFlex GC's as well or is it just the one's you have listed?


Yes..all non Sobeys..the ones Inlisted have AM attached to them..so kind of double up


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Trius Rosé VQA


 I'm glad you posted, since I fully intend on picking this up. When you posted. I checked. It is NOT available at our local LCBO (darn!), but IS at the one close to DH's church. I'll pick one up this weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

Found my answer under facts
*Q: What counts as an offer towards my 95 Bonus Miles?*
A:
You can use any of the 3 AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers to qualify for the 95 Bonus Miles – even if they’re at the same Partner. Each Bonus Boom offer can only be used once towards the bonus for using 3 offers. You must meet the Terms and Conditions for each offer to qualify.

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/faqs
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Found my answer under facts
> *Q: What counts as an offer towards my 95 Bonus Miles?*
> A:
> You can use any of the 3 AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers to qualify for the 95 Bonus Miles – even if they’re at the same Partner. Each Bonus Boom offer can only be used once towards the bonus for using 3 offers. You must meet the Terms and Conditions for each offer to qualify.
> 
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/faqs
> Hugs
> Mel


Well, that makes it easier to get 5 offers in!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Well, that makes it easier to get 5 offers in!



Yeah and to get the 95 Bonus Boom airmiles you only need 3.


----------



## bababear_50

I made a Bonus Boom list


4 coke 2L Sobeys,,this will make my sons happy.(Good to Go). 20 Airmiles Oct 1st-14th
1 Shell fill up,,I finally need a fill up..yeah. (Opt In). 5x airmiles Oct 1st-14th
1 BMO offer,,stock up on some Gift cards. (Opt In). 100 Airmiles Oct 1st-14th
Bonus Boom 95 Airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1376817
Foodland Ont flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1376823
Sobey Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1376825
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1377208
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kristabelle13 said:


> It says only one offer per collector number, so I’m doubtful you could do the GCs twice...but maybe I’m reading that wrong? View attachment 528824


Yes you can only do the coupon only one time. But you are able to purchase up to 5GC per collector number and receive 100AM for each card. The offer is in the flyer.


----------



## bgula

Debbie said:


> Well, that makes it easier to get 5 offers in!



You only need 3 offers for the Bonus Boom, not 5.


----------



## bababear_50

You can double up with a few airmiles if you buy are using the BMO offer and buy any of the Sobeys flyer listed gift cards
Listed last page of the Sobeys Ont Flyer.
Buy a $50 gift card for
Way Spa
HBC
Gap
Kobo
get 60 bonus airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Figured out my plan of attack for this promotion. It's so much easier as it's coupon based as opposed to sponsor based.

My card - BMO, Use 95AM Cash (Sobeys), GC (Sobeys)
DH card - Use 95AM Cash (Sobeys), GC (Sobeys), 5 Jellos (Sobeys)
DS card - Use 95AM Cash (Sobeys), GC (Sobeys), Shell (because we need a fill-up)

When all is said and done the accounts (collectively) will be 885AM richer. Not bad for a Thursday shop.

For anyone doing this promotion read each coupon carefully some are opt-in, some are nothing required and some require a coupon. Play the game. It's all about the details.


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> Yes you can only do the coupon only one time. But you are able to purchase up to 5GC per collector number and receive 100AM for each card. The offer is in the flyer.


Oh great! I’ll have to check the flyers to see if it’s the same at Safeway and Thrifty Foods 

Of course, I haven’t been in a grocery store since March - so I’ll have to determine my risk tolerance for entering a store first. But this is so easy to complete even with Thrifty’s home delivery.


----------



## marchingstar

For the Safeway/Sobeys redeem 95 cash miles offer, could I redeem more than 95 miles? If I redeem 50$ off, will I still get the reward?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is struggling these days gang, I'm slowly working thru this thread and trying to sort thru the questions surrounding Mega (what will be to us) Bust. Currently digging thru the terms for the Mastercard offers because they appear to be different for each card. I'll see if i can tease out what they actually mean!! *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*BMO Mastercard offers: there are 3 different offers, each with a DIFFERENT opt-in link, make sure to use the correct one for the card you want to use. The stores/partners included in the offer are DIFFERENT for the "business" cards, be sure to pay attention to that! The miles for using any of these offers will post by October 31st. *
*
BMO Mastercard (what i think is the "basic" level) using the following cards to get a one-time bonus of 100 miles** BMO AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO IGA AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Sobeys AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Shell AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Affinity AIR MILES Mastercard. 
Terms:*

*You must opt in at some point on or before October 14th using THIS LINK*
*You must spend at least $150 between October 1st and October 14th*
*Check the info on THIS PAGE for the list of stores in your area *
*
BMO Mastercard (what i think is their business cards) using the following cards to get a one-time bonus of 200 miles **BMO AIR MILES Mastercard for Business, BMO Gold AIR MILES Mastercard for Business, BMO AIR MILES Business Mastercard, BMO AIR MILES No-Fee Business Mastercard
Terms:*

*You must opt in at some point on or before October14th using THIS LINK **** different link than the one for the basic card!*
*You must spend at least $250 between October 1st and October 14th*
*You will get the miles ONLY if you shop at the following stores -- JUST THESE STORES! **RONA, Lowes, Reno-Depot, Staples and Shell  *
*

BMO Mastercard (for what i think is the most hoity-toity card) using the following cards to get a one-time bonus of 200 miles BMO AIR MILES World Mastercard, BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard and Shell AIR MILES World Mastercard from BMO *
*Terms:*

*You must opt in at some point on or before October 14th using THIS LINK ****Different link that either of the ones above*****
*You must spend at least $250 between October 1st and October 14th *
*List of partners/stores listed on THIS PAGE*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is struggling these days gang, I'm slowly working thru this thread and trying to sort thru the questions surrounding Mega (what will be to us) Bust. Currently digging thru the terms for the Mastercard offers because they appear to be different for each card. I'll see if i can tease out what they actually mean!! *



 group hugs for Jacqueline!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for clarifying the BMO offer @Donald - my hero


----------



## bababear_50

Filled up the car Shell 5x airmiles offer  should be good for another month or so.
Did the BMO offer
Bought 4 bottles of coke 
Bonus Boom done.

Did pick up some sensodyne toothpaste buy 3 @5.99 get 60 bonus airmiles.

Hugs
mel


----------



## ottawamom

Did the bonus for your bottles of coke show on the receipt? Did you pick up GC for the BMO bonus? If so did those miles show on receipt? So many questions.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did the bonus for your bottles of coke show on the receipt? Did you pick up GC for the BMO bonus? If so did those miles show on receipt? So many questions.


Good Morning
Yes the 20 bonus airmiles showed up on the receipt for the coke (Sobeys).

Yes I bought gift cards at Sobeys for the BMO offer but no the airmiles for them did not show up on the receipt but will be posted via BMO I think,,at least that's what has happened in the past.
BMO posted this in their T&C
*****Miles will be deposited by October 31, 2020.******
My card is the BMO Airmiles mastercard

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was wondering if you purchased the Sobeys GC if the miles showed up. If you bought other cards that makes sense.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I was wondering if you purchased the Sobeys GC if the miles showed up. If you bought other cards that makes sense.



No Sobeys Gift cards for me. (I've spent enough at Sobeys lately).
Just Gas and Coffee shops cards.
sorry hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, think with me here.
If I go to Foodland and use 95 AM's I get 25 AM's.  If I use those 95 to purchase 4 coke products I would get 20 AM's.  That would be two of the needed offers, am I correct?


----------



## ottawamom

Yes that is correct. Remember to opt in to before you use the 95AM Cash to pay for those 4 cokes.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Filled up the car  should be good for another month or so.
> Did the BMO offer
> Bought 4 bottles of coke
> Bonus Boom done.
> 
> Did pick up some sensodyne toothpaste buy 3 @5.99 get 60 bonus airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> mel


As to the bottles of coke, I can't seem to get the coupon to show the terms and conditions.  The coupons won't turn for me today, so my question is what size of bottles?  Which varieties?


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> As to the bottles of coke, I can't seem to get the coupon to show the terms and conditions.  The coupons won't turn for me today, so my question is what size of bottles?  Which varieties?



Hi Hon
I can't get the coupon to show either.
I bought 4 , 2 litres Coke and got the 20 bonus airmiles at Sobeys. Each bottle was $2.79

I know yesterday the coupon turned and Coke & Coke Zero and Canada Dry Ginger Ale and Sprite were listed 2 litre bottles. I can't remember any more.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Oh, I see Foodland also has a buy 5 Jello powders get 20 AM's.  I could use some of that.


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> Oh, I see Foodland also has a buy 5 Jello powders get 20 AM's.  I could use some of that.


How much is a pack of Jello powder?


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> How much is a pack of Jello powder?


Not sure however I know it’s 1.39 at loblaws.  Can’t think it would be much more.


----------



## Disney Addicted

All promos in the past counted Foodland and Sobey's as two separate partners.  ARe they still?  I opted in with Sobey's first.  When I opted in Foodland, it said I already opted in.  This is in reference to the use 95 cash miles for $10.  If I do this at both places, will they still count as 2 separate partners?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It seems like they always have trouble with their coupons at the begining of promos.  I will wait until probably Monday to use the coupons.  It saves me some frustration of worrying that the coupon hasn't worked.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> All promos in the past counted Foodland and Sobey's as two separate partners.  ARe they still?  I opted in with Sobey's first.  When I opted in Foodland, it said I already opted in.  This is in reference to the use 95 cash miles for $10.  If I do this at both places, will they still count as 2 separate partners?



See the thing is they are saying 3 offers not 3 partners this time.
So I am thinking no it won't work but maybe a quick chat/phone call with Airmiles would be a good idea.

Hugs
Mel

October 1–14, 2020

*Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 3 different AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers.**


----------



## bababear_50

Note
all of the merchandise/food products on Sobeys & Foodland are marked
*Good to Go* no coupon required.
Some are good for a week and some are good for 2 weeks (double check dates).

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/partner_offers
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> How much is a pack of Jello powder?


$1.29 at the store I shopped at.

Also, I used 95AM Cash and the bonus AM for using those didn't show up on the receipt but I expect them later. Thought I would mention this for anyone using the Cash AM


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Found my answer under facts
> *Q: What counts as an offer towards my 95 Bonus Miles?*
> A:
> You can use any of the 3 AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers to qualify for the 95 Bonus Miles – even if they’re at the same Partner. Each Bonus Boom offer can only be used once towards the bonus for using 3 offers. You must meet the Terms and Conditions for each offer to qualify.
> 
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/faqs
> Hugs
> Mel





bababear_50 said:


> See the thing is they are saying 3 offers not 3 partners this time.
> So I am thinking no it won't work but maybe a quick chat/phone call with Airmiles would be a good idea.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> October 1–14, 2020
> 
> *Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you use 3 different AIR MILES Bonus Boom offers.**



Ahh.  I just went back a page and saw your Q&A.  So the "Use 95 miles for $10 off" is 1 coupon and "Buy $150 Sobey's gift card get 100 miles" is a 2nd coupon.  Then Shell for gas.  That would be 3 for the bonus boom, correct? 

I forgot to save cash miles for Foodland anyways so that would work.  LOL.  By the way, mine did not show up on the receipt, nor my husband's.


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus boom will be finished for this household as soon as DH puts gas in his car.

Me - Sobeys $150GC, Sobeys use 95AM Cash, BMO spend $250
DH - Sobeys $150GC, Sobeys use 95AM Cash, Sobeys Jello offer
DS - Sobeys $150GC, Sobeys use 95AM Cash, Shell fill up

I wish they were all that simple.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Based on Ottawamom's post above, it looks like I can do that then and mine will pretty much be the same.  So,

Me - Sobey's use 95AM cash (done); Sobey's $150GC (next week); Shell (next week)
husband - same


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got all three done on my card today: BMO $250 (Sobeys gift card and gas at Irving); Sobeys $200 gift card; and Sobeys 95 cash miles redemption.

DH will do the Sobeys and Lawton’s cash miles redemptions and I am trying make his third a low-spend one.


----------



## Starwind

is anyone having trouble opting in to the Bonus Boom Shell fuel offer ?

I get the following error when i enter my collector number:



Suggestions ?

I tried opting in to the other shell offer, no problem. opting in to it again and it said i was already opted in so that is not the problem with the first.

Thanks,

SW


----------



## dancin Disney style

I bought a Sobeys gift card and earned 145 miles.  My loaded spend offer applied this time.


----------



## Debbie

Did my shops today for Bonus Boom. Shell-gas (and gc) , Sobeys gc, Sobeys jello, (plus other stuff with and without AM-got my Thanksgiving turkey!) Spent $269 total at those two sponsors on BMO, so will get that one as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

With Sobeys having pretty much no selection (I'm not sure the exact date they are closing) and needing to do a full shop, I opted to go to Metro and spend $95 get 95 AM instead of doing Bonus Boom. I'll probably go to Shell this week but it will be the only one I'm likely to do. I would like to get matching Christmas PJ's for the boy and I (and maybe the dog) from children's place but also don't really want to spend the money. So we'll see!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> With Sobeys having pretty much no selection (I'm not sure the exact date they are closing) and needing to do a full shop, I opted to go to Metro and spend $95 get 95 AM instead of doing Bonus Boom. I'll probably go to Shell this week but it will be the only one I'm likely to do. I would like to get matching Christmas PJ's for the boy and I (and maybe the dog) from children's place but also don't really want to spend the money. So we'll see!



I'm really glad you posted about the family jammies! I had no idea that the children's place makes matching adult ones to go with kids ones.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> With Sobeys having pretty much no selection (I'm not sure the exact date they are closing) and needing to do a full shop, I opted to go to Metro and spend $95 get 95 AM instead of doing Bonus Boom. I'll probably go to Shell this week but it will be the only one I'm likely to do. I would like to get matching Christmas PJ's for the boy and I (and maybe the dog) from children's place but also don't really want to spend the money. So we'll see!


They were supposed to close Oct 2 but ended up closing on Sept 30. Accroding to my hairdresser (who worked there on Sundays) they were down to one aisle and the produce/bakery section with not many patrons so they closed early.

I've been taking the cars for a drive (30 min once a week is recommended) and going to the Sobeys in Kanata. I'm getting used to the new store.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> I'm really glad you posted about the family jammies! I had no idea that the children's place makes matching adult ones to go with kids ones.


I did not know this either!  Will have to wait for the next AM promo, that will be one I could get with some jammies!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not air miles related, but I just had to vent my anger out loud at myself.  I forgot to cancel my 30-day Amazon prime trial and got dinged $90 on my credit card!!! Arg!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not directly related to airmiles but rather a concrete example of the wonderful community we've built here in what several of us have taken to calling our "SAFE THREAD "

I ventured out to the mailbox on Friday afternoon (don't get overly impressed,  that means opening the front door,  putting one foot onto the step and peering into the mailbox) and found the best surprise! @AngelDisney picked up the cutest socks while she was in Japan and sent them my way. 
*


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Not air miles related, but I just had to vent my anger out loud at myself.  I forgot to cancel my 30-day Amazon prime trial and got dinged $90 on my credit card!!! Arg!



Oh no, I thought they only charge $7.99 monthly after the trial, not the entire year upfront?

I just signed up for the trial this weekend, was planning to keep prime until after Black Friday since I’m ok with $7.99 for November...might need to reconsider if they charge $90.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I did a bit of digging and I am able to cancel and get my money back since it was within 14 days of my free trial converting. Thank goodness!   Now I just need to watch my credit card for the reversed charge.


----------



## tinkerone

I get billed annually for my Amazon Prime.  I love it and find it a great value.  I make a lot of smaller Amazon purchases with no delivery fees, I get Amazon Music which I use almost every day, and I get Prime.  Lot's of good stuff on Prime.  I also share the Prime video with my son who does not live at home.  It's fair because he shares his Disney Plus with me.


----------



## hdrolfe

I love my Amazon prime, given how often I order from them (best price on the food I feed my cats). I should watch the videos more often but they don't have a lot kiddo enjoys and I don't get a lot of time to watch things without him. I was doing monthly payments but switched back to yearly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I decided to keep the Amazon Prime, paid for the year because it is cheaper that way and we're loving it -- not so much for the ordering even though it is awesome to have things show up at my door in less than 24 hours if i pick the right items - for the videos!!! So much in fact that we cut back on our cable tv package and will more than likely cut the cord completely by the end of this year. We have more than enough content between Netflix & Prime to keep us happy. we've watched a ton of new releases, started a few series and are enjoying ALF again!

My suggestion for the unexpected charges for things like this? I don't leave a credit card attached to any of my accounts, ever! I get periodic emails warning me that there's a problem with my payment method and i just ignore them. When i actually buy something I add the card in and once the order ships, i delete it again.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *My suggestion for the unexpected charges for things like this? I don't leave a credit card attached to any of my accounts, ever! I get periodic emails warning me that there's a problem with my payment method and i just ignore them. When i actually buy something I add the card in and once the order ships, i delete it again.*


That's a good idea, never thought of that.  There's a few places I might use that.  
What I always do is round up my numbers.  I put everything on my MC for AM's and pay them off once I get home.  If the total is $2.76 I pay $5.  If the total is $49.99 I pay $50.  What ever I owe I round up to the closed $5.  If I had made more than one purchase I add them together and round that number up to the nearest $5.  That way I always have a credit and when things like Prime come due the money is already there.  Right now I have a credit of $160ish.  Helps so much when those little surprises show up.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1377720
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1377716
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1377895
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1377721
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just received an email from BMO MC, spend $750 by Oct. 12 and get 115 AM's.  
One thing for sure, that will NEVER happen.


----------



## bababear_50

This is my BMO offer
But I don't know if I have to use my BMO mastercard to get the 25 airmiles,,anyone know the answer to this?
Thanks 
Mel

Get​

25​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you load any Partner offer in the
AIR MILES App by *October 12, 2020*.1​


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got that too @bababear_50.  It doesn't say anything about purchasing.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got that too @bababear_50.  It doesn't say anything about purchasing.



Thanks Hon
Well I was going out to pick up the Sensodyne toothpaste (buy 3 at @5.99 each get 60 airmiles) anyway so I  added it to my phone app and then used my BMO card,,not much but atleast together I got 85 airmiles. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> This is my BMO offer
> But I don't know if I have to use my BMO mastercard to get the 25 airmiles,,anyone know the answer to this?
> Thanks
> Mel
> 
> Get​
> 
> 
> 25​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you load any Partner offer in the
> AIR MILES App by *October 12, 2020*.1​


I’ve had that offer several times over the past couple months. All you need to do is load it on. I’ve never even purchased the product. Just add it to the app on my phone and got the AIR MILES.


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> This is my BMO offer
> But I don't know if I have to use my BMO mastercard to get the 25 airmiles,,anyone know the answer to this?
> Thanks
> Mel
> 
> Get​
> 
> 
> 25​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you load any Partner offer in the
> AIR MILES App by *October 12, 2020*.1​


I got this one in August, I did it but the AM never posted. I have them flagged to follow up on January 1st.

Mine this week was to buy anything using rewards miles in the AM catalogue and get 300AM. I think I’ll do it. I’m 400AM short of Onyx and this will ensure I get it. But what to buy....? lol


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I got this one in August, I did it but the AM never posted. I have them flagged to follow up on January 1st.
> 
> Mine this week was to buy anything using rewards miles in the AM catalogue and get 300AM. I think I’ll do it. I’m 400AM short of Onyx and this will ensure I get it. But what to buy....? lol



Hmmmmmmm.....
Koppers Home Country Christmas Tray and Cookie Jar
1,096 Dream Miles


The perfect gift for the baker in your life, our decorative Ceramic Country Christmas Tray & Cookie Jar
ensure your treats stay fresh until you're ready to serve them on this charming matching ceramic tray.





















New
I have my eye on this.
Braun ThermoScan® 7 Ear Thermometer with Age Precision™
1288 Dream airmiles

There are quite a few things under Fashion & Beauty worth looking at.
Have fun!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....
> Koppers Home Country Christmas Tray and Cookie Jar
> 1,096 Dream Miles
> View attachment 530720
> 
> The perfect gift for the baker in your life, our decorative Ceramic Country Christmas Tray & Cookie Jar
> ensure your treats stay fresh until you're ready to serve them on this charming matching ceramic tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New
> I have my eye on this.
> Braun ThermoScan® 7 Ear Thermometer with Age Precision™
> 1288 Dream airmiles
> 
> There are quite a few things under Fashion & Beauty worth looking at.
> Have fun!
> Hugs Mel


Oh! Yeah, those are great options!! I was looking at the soniccare air flosser? or the Conair percussion massager? lol it's like Christmas in October! We even get turkey this weekend!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off topic
Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.

My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).

I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
I have done park and driveway visits with him.

I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.

Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just got an offer for Shell.  3 30 lt fills between Oct. 7 and Nov. 7 get 50 AM.  Not sure if I can use 90 Lt's in a 30 day period though.  
Since my previous offers have always been for 25 LT's I wonder if Shell is changing to 30 on a permanent basis.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I think I have decided to not do dinner this weekend as well.  I like your idea and I don't think it sounds awful at all.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I think I have decided to not do dinner this weekend as well.  I like your idea and I don't think it sounds awful at all.



Thank-you
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



nope, not at all a bad mom!!

i had high hopes for thanksgiving, but numbers are just going up and up. as hard as it is to celebrate in new ways, i think you have great ideas to make it special and safe. 

do you use facetime? you could always watch a movie together over facetime, or even just eat your meals together and chat?


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?


You are not a bad Mom.  I am lucky that I have my nephew and his girlfriend living with my brother and I so I will still have people at my house helping me eat my turkey and celebrating Thanksgiving with us.   My Mom and Sister will be going to the cottage for the weekend so they can stop by on their way home and grab some of my leftover turkey.  Hope it is nice Monday night so we can sit outside for a short visit.   My Mom and Sister live together so they are in the same bubble.
Too bad it is too late to find a catering company who can make him up a plate of dinner.   He can always order the Thanksgiving special from Swiss Chalet.
You can drop a baked pie off at my house - sounds yummy.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



My sister had planned to host a brunch (outdoors) but cancelled it because of rising rates here. Kiddo and I are still going to visit my parents on Friday, but kiddo hasn't left the house in almost two weeks and I only go out to get groceries so I think we are "safe". I think it's nice of you to drop off the pie and card, Swiss Chalet has their festive feast. I doubt we will even have a turkey dinner ourselves. I may get some Swiss Chalet though 

Hopefully by Christmas, things will be better.


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> Just got an offer for Shell.  3 30 lt fills between Oct. 7 and Nov. 7 get 50 AM.  Not sure if I can use 90 Lt's in a 30 day period though.
> Since my previous offers have always been for 25 LT's I wonder if Shell is changing to 30 on a permanent basis.


Yeah, I noticed the 30L too - which is funny because their Shell go+ is 20L per mile? And mega miles was supposed to be 25L - but I qualified and got the bonus with only 20L. Interesting how it varies so much.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


You are the best mom! You don't have to have him come to your house. Make your usual Thanksgiving meal (prepare things a little early) and package up a portion for him to enjoy (complete with dessert).  If you're feeling generous and have enough throw in leftovers for the next day. Take it over to him (physically distanced hand off) and he can heat it up in the microwave.

We did this for Easter dinner this year. Ok, the boys drove over to pick up their meals but they had meals to go and those in my household ate the rest. I think I made soup out of the turkey the next day and sent that over too.

My oldest, while he doesn't live with us it's kind of like he does. I am over at his house 2x/week painting etc or he is over here picking something up. I'm living on the wild side and allowing him to join us for dinner (he also works from home). I feel so guilty for breaking the "rules" but this is just a little bending of the definition (in my mind anyway).


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> You are the best mom! You don't have to have him come to your house. Make your usual Thanksgiving meal (prepare things a little early) and package up a portion for him to enjoy (complete with dessert).  If you're feeling generous and have enough throw in leftovers for the next day. Take it over to him (physically distanced hand off) and he can heat it up in the microwave.
> 
> We did this for Easter dinner this year. Ok, the boys drove over to pick up their meals but they had meals to go and those in my household ate the rest. I think I made soup out of the turkey the next day and sent that over too.
> 
> My oldest, while he doesn't live with us it's kind of like he does. I am over at his house 2x/week painting etc or he is over here picking something up. I'm living on the wild side and allowing him to join us for dinner (he also works from home). I feel so guilty for breaking the "rules" but this is just a little bending of the definition (in my mind anyway).


I'm in a similar boat. We have 3 in our household, but my oldest is always in and out, and spends a couple of nights here when he has his little one. My other son, his wife and boy, live not far away, and are in and out as well.  We decided to keep our plans for dinner on Saturday. Yes, it is against the recommendation, but I think that my d-i-l really needs a break. Like all teachers, she is about to crack, and she needs her mama. We aren't changing our bubble, but instead of 3 for dinner, we will have 8.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
I am feeling alot better now.
I just needed to remember that I am most thankful for my family and 
keeping them safe is #1.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

take some chalk and draw a big heart for him on the walk 
 I LOVE YOU.  HAVE A PIE. MOM


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


It doesn't sound bad at all.  My suggestion though.....the weather  is going to be nice this weekend.  How about an outdoor Thanksgiving lunch or early dinner?  Just sit at opposite ends of the table.   Saturday appears to be the best day this weekend...high of 22.

Since it's Thanksgiving....I'm thankful for not having to deal with this holiday.  There is always family drama.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel





hdrolfe said:


> My sister had planned to host a brunch (outdoors) but cancelled it because of rising rates here. Kiddo and I are still going to visit my parents on Friday, but kiddo hasn't left the house in almost two weeks and I only go out to get groceries so I think we are "safe". I think it's nice of you to drop off the pie and card, Swiss Chalet has their festive feast. I doubt we will even have a turkey dinner ourselves. I may get some Swiss Chalet though
> 
> Hopefully by Christmas, things will be better.





ottawamom said:


> My oldest, while he doesn't live with us it's kind of like he does. I am over at his house 2x/week painting etc or he is over here picking something up. I'm living on the wild side and allowing him to join us for dinner (he also works from home). I feel so guilty for breaking the "rules" but this is just a little bending of the definition (in my mind anyway).



I don't believe anyone is being a bad mom or person.  These are rough times.  All we can do is be as responsible and safe as we can.  In the real world however, there's always exception.  All we can do is try to minimize the number of them.  My Dad lives with his brother and they don't really get along.  My Dad and I have short visits either here or his house.  About once a week or two he'll have dinner here.  Yes, he is not in my household.  I realize the numbers are going up but given the numbers against the total population I'm not as scared as I was back in March/April.  He was going stir crazy being isolated to the point where he was trying to develop a "friendship" with a scammer!      We just try to minize the risks elsewhere by not seeing other friends (lots of phone convos) and keeping our shopping/health needs at minimum to compensate.  All everyone can do is the best they can.


----------



## ottawamom

I truly believe the guidance issued this week about Thanksgiving is to keep the large (see you twice a year) get-togethers from happening. I heard an epidemiologist this morning on the radio describe an appropriate group as people you see regularly (ie weekly or a few times a week). I like that definition so I'm sticking with that.

Like others have said I'm glad I don't have to feel the pressure to get together with the extended family this year. Simpler is so much easier.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am actually hoping this 10-ish person guideline is around at Christmas. Our Christmas Eve is always to hectic - dinner at my MILs, hopping from there to church, then to extended family friends' house until like 12am and DH doesn't attend this part so we get separated after dinner and I hate that.  Who knows how Christmas Eve Mass will even work this year as our church is quite large and gets filled even into the balcony on regular years.

Maybe it's time to make new holiday traditions...


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am actually hoping this 10-ish person guideline is around at Christmas. Our Christmas Eve is always to hectic - dinner at my MILs, hopping from there to church, then to extended family friends' house until like 12am and DH doesn't attend this part so we get separated after dinner and I hate that.  Who knows how Christmas Eve Mass will even work this year as our church is quite large and gets filled even into the balcony on regular years.
> 
> Maybe it's time to make new holiday traditions...


My Christmas Eve consists of about 50 people gathered at our house for a buffet and a chat of how our year went.  I have just informed everyone that this will (obviously) not be happening this year.  It's sad as it is a thirty year tradition but it can't be helped.  I'm now making myself happy thinking of all the things I won't have to do such as preparing a buffet for 50 people and purchasing gifts for all the children and females who came, packaging bags of candy and making sure everything is wrapped.  The money savings alone will pay for my next vacation, lol.  
Christmas dinner used to be here as well for about 20 however a few years ago my DIL decided she would like to host dinner for a few of us so we went with that.  I don't think she actually understood how much work went into Christmas dinner.  This year she has said she isn't going to have dinner either so I think I will take that back for just the immediate family, so 8 of us.  I just can't see having Christmas without my family, it would be to sad.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> /T Off topic
> Sooooooo tell me I am not a bad mom please.
> 
> My oldest son does not live with me and takes public transit to work everyday....he also works with the public . He shares an apt with a roommate ,,(they don't really like each other but tolerate each other).
> 
> I have never not had him home for Thanksgiving...................................................
> I have done park and driveway visits with him.
> 
> I am thinking of dropping off a baked pie and Ultimate dining card instead of him coming home for Thanksgiving.................... Gheesh this sounds so awful.
> 
> Any better solutions anyone is doing or trying this year.?


You are an awesome Momma for thinking outside the box!  You need to do what is best for all of YOU!!!!!  It is NOT exactly like you are having a big hopla and inviting and Tom, Dick and Sally that you would only once or twice a year.   If you want to have your small family for a dinner to celebrate and spend time together, then you should.  You need to do what is best for you and your family members

Staying isolated from your loved one to " protect them " is not ideal either.  The mental health outcomes from spring are saying that.  Metal health is JUST AS important and your physical health.  They go hand in hand.  The mental aspects from loneliness and isolation are far great reaching that people realize.  You need to take that into perspective when deciding what is best for YOUR family.  

I know we are traveling this weekend to see our daughter and her family.  For us, we need to be together this weekend.  We go to work/school then home.  It is like we were made to do this isolation thing     But in all seriousness, we are doing what we feel is right for us.  For us, the risk is low, and we feel like we need to find a balance of some sort of normalcy.  At some point, we need to learn to live with the virus and find a balance of safe and continuing some sort of normalcy.


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> Mine this week was to buy anything using rewards miles in the AM catalogue and get 300AM. I think I’ll do it. I’m 400AM short of Onyx and this will ensure I get it. But what to buy....? lol



So, do you think in these terms and conditions that they really mean ANY Dream reward: https://s3.amazonaws.com/emailsquareknot/SPLASHPAGES/47009_BMO_terms_NEW_DreamReward_E.html?CARD=BMO AIR MILES Mastercard&DATE_START=2020-10-06&DATE_END=2020-10-12&BONUS=300

Because the original email had a link to rewards.airmiles.ca (in pic that's the linked words dream rewards catalogue)

But if I go to Airmiles.ca - I can obviously use my dream miles on say, a magazine sub that only costs 200AM and then get 300 in return? Seems like a much better deal.... lol

(side note, do not want a magazine sub - I was thinking maybe the digital movie rentals or a round of golf)


----------



## kristabelle13

Disney World tickets are back as of yesterday. I don't think anyone is going to be very happy with the pricing....but maybe it hasn't changed too dramatically...I've only ever purchased Disneyland tix through Airmiles.

https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Rewar...?maxOptions=3&qty=false&productId=prod2794311
The main website is up and down (shocking) - so the passes are found here: http://vacations.airmiles.ca


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Disney World tickets are back as of yesterday. I don't think anyone is going to be very happy with the pricing....but maybe it hasn't changed too dramatically...I've only ever purchased Disneyland tix through Airmiles.
> 
> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Rewar...?maxOptions=3&qty=false&productId=prod2794311
> The main website is up and down (shocking) - so the passes are found here: http://vacations.airmiles.ca



Interesting. They have them as a vacation reward now, and you can choose your date and the type of ticket (ie with waterparks or park hoppers). Universal looks to be the same. And yes, a little high in Airmiles.


----------



## ottawamom

I guess AM must have really been burned with the Covid shutdown and the return of all the tickets. The tickets on AM were a good deal because they managed to get a group discount. Without that I might as well just pay for the tickets with cash direct from Disney.

Guess I'll be using my AM on flights (oh wait I am in the process of getting burned by Air Canada on my April flights) Maybe I should just stop collecting. Is that what you want AM?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

and no Onyx Avion VIP personal shopper service - is that what this means??
"*AVAILABLE ONLINE ONLY*
Our Customer Care specialists cannot place orders for this item or any item in the catalogue."


----------



## ottawamom

Maybe things will go back to normal once we get out of 2020. I'm so tired of living in Groundhog day!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> It doesn't sound bad at all.  My suggestion though.....the weather  is going to be nice this weekend.  How about an outdoor Thanksgiving lunch or early dinner?  Just sit at opposite ends of the table.   Saturday appears to be the best day this weekend...high of 22.
> 
> Since it's Thanksgiving....I'm thankful for not having to deal with this holiday.  There is always family drama.


LOL same. I am thankful not to have to cook and clean for yet another family gathering that is always at my house, working around everyone else's crazy schedules and their in laws plans.  Or my mother in law announcing the day before they are coming up.  Nope, quite happy I'm forced to not allow gatherings in my house.  LOL
We do have a fire pit outside though and will be having a family hike with step son and his kids, then roasting hot dogs outside afterwards.  We have zero cases though, so I'm not as worried as I would be if I lived in many of your regions.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> I guess AM must have really been burned with the Covid shutdown and the return of all the tickets. The tickets on AM were a good deal because they managed to get a group discount. Without that I might as well just pay for the tickets with cash direct from Disney.
> 
> Guess I'll be using my AM on flights (oh wait I am in the process of getting burned by Air Canada on my April flights) Maybe I should just stop collecting. Is that what you want AM?


That's why I think AM cash is the way I will be going from now on.  Just easier to deal with refunds, etc. if you purchase on your own instead of going through AM.


----------



## alohamom

ottawamom said:


> I guess AM must have really been burned with the Covid shutdown and the return of all the tickets. The tickets on AM were a good deal because they managed to get a group discount. Without that I might as well just pay for the tickets with cash direct from Disney.
> 
> Guess I'll be using my AM on flights (oh wait I am in the process of getting burned by Air Canada on my April flights) Maybe I should just stop collecting. Is that what you want AM?



Well, I was shocked to say the least to see how many AMs it will cost me for tickets. I am truly saving my AMs for airfare to Hawaii (always have been, always will be LOL) 
BUT when I went through the portal to see the price of Disney tickets I was so shocked to see how my Air Miles translated to actual dollars. As of right now I have approx 16,000 Dream AMs which are usable for up to $1,700 CND toward travel through the site so it really has me thinking about my best use as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Just my two cents (points, airmiles) here.
Yep I'm rethinking my choice for Grocery and Pharmacy purchases right now.
I seem to be doing so much better collecting PC points at this point.
Seriously my PC points post minutes after a purchase and I get an email back regarding
points adjustment within hours of a inquiry.
I find myself checking Loblaws/No Frills/Real Canadian Superstore flyers before Sobeys/Foodland and Metro now. Metro used to be great but it's one of the worst places for me to get any airmiles now.
This wait 60 to 120 days for airmiles to post and then prove (screenshot receipt copy etc) is just ridiculous. And all of their PROMOs are wait 120 days too.
I'd say it's time for Airmiles to revamp their system or they are going to lose a lot of collectors.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## isabellea

I am currently debating if today I should shop for grocery at IGA (currently has a Blue week and Bonus Boom) or if I go to Provigo (aka Loblaws) where I have an offer for 30 000 points if spend 300$ (I can easily get to that amount since I haven't done a full grocery last week)... At least with Optimum I buy what I really need versus products because they have an AM bonus attached to them.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I won't be shopping at Sobey's for their spend $150 get 100 air miles.  I finished 2 sets of Bonus Booms by using the Shell; $10 cash miles; and bought $150 Sobey's gift card.  Which I will turn around and use at FreschCo sooner or later.  Much much cheaper prices there so my $150 will go further.  If Sobey's left it at Spend $100 get 100 miles I may have used it there. But I'm not spending an additional $50 to get $10 in rewards.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Just my two cents (points, airmiles) here.
> Yep I'm rethinking my choice for Grocery and Pharmacy purchases right now.
> I seem to be doing so much better collecting PC points at this point.
> Seriously my PC points post minutes after a purchase and I get an email back regarding
> points adjustment within hours of a inquiry.
> I find myself checking Loblaws/No Frills/Real Canadian Superstore flyers before Sobeys/Foodland and Metro now. Metro used to be great but it's one of the worst places for me to get any airmiles now.
> This wait 60 to 120 days for airmiles to post and then prove (screenshot receipt copy etc) is just ridiculous. And all of their PROMOs are wait 120 days too.
> I'd say it's time for Airmiles to revamp their system or they are going to lose a lot of collectors.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


It's a lot easier to redeem the PC points as well.  I prefer to shop at No Frills or Superstore because of the cheaper prices.  I find with AM it's harder waiting to cash them in at Safeway, or even shell.  We get gas cheaper and closer, so shell isn't our number one place to redeem either.  Once they did away with being able to purchase the gift cards at shell with them, it's a lot harder to redeem the points.


----------



## isabellea

Finally, I don't think I can do Bonus Boom. With Airmilesshop and Shell not having any offer this time in Qc, it would require me to drive out of my neighbourhood to go to Rachelle-Béry or Marché Traditions and I'm not doing that while in Covid red zone, that would be irresponsible.


----------



## tinkerone

I just read on the FB page that Sobeys is taking back the bonus AM's that were given in error with the promotion of Spend $20 get 50 AM.  Might want to check your accounts, big numbers are being reversed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got off the phone with Air Miles and cancelled our return flights from MCO. I wasn't even on hold for 30 seconds. 

Air Canada and Air Miles deal is 24 months credit to rebook, and I don't have to fly to MCO, can be anywhere Air Canada flies, but it still has to be a one-way flight. 

My miles and money spent on taxes and fees all carry over to the new booking at that time.  I was "hoping" to get those taxes back on my credit card, but oh well.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I just read on the FB page that Sobeys is taking back the bonus AM's that were given in error with the promotion of Spend $20 get 50 AM.  Might want to check your accounts, big numbers are being reversed.



Yep that would be me.
I was on the phone with airmiles for over an hour this morning.
This may be a deal breaker for me staying with them (Airmiles) or dumping and going just with PC .
If you can't believe what's posted on your receipt then what can you believe/trust.

Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Just my two cents (points, airmiles) here.
> Yep I'm rethinking my choice for Grocery and Pharmacy purchases right now.
> I seem to be doing so much better collecting PC points at this point.
> Seriously my PC points post minutes after a purchase and I get an email back regarding
> points adjustment within hours of a inquiry.
> I find myself checking Loblaws/No Frills/Real Canadian Superstore flyers before Sobeys/Foodland and Metro now. Metro used to be great but it's one of the worst places for me to get any airmiles now.
> This wait 60 to 120 days for airmiles to post and then prove (screenshot receipt copy etc) is just ridiculous. And all of their PROMOs are wait 120 days too.
> I'd say it's time for Airmiles to revamp their system or they are going to lose a lot of collectors.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I am almost over AM. I'll use what miles I have saved up for Christmas gifts, and use up the cash miles at the grocery stores. Too much work! I can use a VISA that gives me cash back, or my PCMC for groceries.


----------



## pigletto

I dumped airmiles awhile ago. They consistently and methodically devalued the program and raised the spend limits until I could no longer justify using them at all. I would have been spending extra money to collect points plain and simple. Add in the shockingly high redemption levels and the constant hassle to collect points that didn‘t post .. it was too  frustrating . The only thing I liked about airmiles anymore was all of you in this thread !

All that being said I have a personal offer of ”Buy almost anything and get 190 Miles “ for Sobeys this week which I will use for something small that I need. That one is a no brainer.

I‘m loving PC Optimum lately but that’s  because the offers are strong. Just like all credit cards and rewards programs, they will start to devalue and change that program when they pull in enough people . We just need to be ready to pivot and jump on whatever is better when it happens.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I just read on the FB page that Sobeys is taking back the bonus AM's that were given in error with the promotion of Spend $20 get 50 AM.  Might want to check your accounts, big numbers are being reversed.





bababear_50 said:


> Yep that would be me.
> I was on the phone with airmiles for over an hour this morning.
> This may be a deal breaker for me staying with them (Airmiles) or dumping and going just with PC .
> If you can't believe what's posted on your receipt then what can you believe/trust.



What promotion was this?  Something in the flyer or through the APP?


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> What promotion was this?  Something in the flyer or through the APP?



Hi Hon
I can only speak for myself
Last week
Carnation can milk was part of the spend $20 on baking goods get 50 airmiles.
I went to get some chocolate chips/can milk and crisco shortening.
Well at my store it seems there was a buy one can of carnation milk get 50 bonus airmiles.
(I figured it was an instore offer,,or glitch) so I went through again with a case of milk (24 cans) and sure enough 1200 airmiles posted to my receipt.
So what's a girl to do?????
Yes I made a large donation to the food bank (actually used up 6 months worth of food donation funds). Now waiting on over 16,000 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I can only speak for myself
> Last week
> Carnation can milk was part of the spend $20 on baking goods get 50 airmiles.
> I went to get some chocolate chips/can milk and crisco shortening.
> Well at my store it seems there was a buy one can of carnation milk get 50 bonus airmiles.
> (I figured it was an instore offer,,or glitch) so I went through again with a case of milk (24 cans) and sure enough 1200 airmiles posted to my receipt.
> So what's a girl to do?????
> Yes I made a large donation to the food bank (actually used up 6 months worth of food donation funds). Now waiting on over 16,000 airmiles.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Curious here.  Did they actually post to your account and then them took them back?  That is what seems to be happening to those on FB.  Quite a shock when not expected.
Did AM's give you any hope when you called?


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Curious here.  Did they actually post to your account and then them took them back?  That is what seems to be happening to those on FB.  Quite a shock when not expected.
> Did AM's give you any hope when you called?



Hi Hon
Instead of the amount listed on my receipt posting to my account they are posting 50 bonus airmiles for every $20 spent on baking products.
So far they haven't taken the ones they posted back for me but definitely no where near the amounts that should be posting.
Airmiles phone call this morning took down a bunch of information and said they will get back to me next week after the Holiday.
Right now I am "well if they post great and if not I think it might be time for me to move along to another rewards program" .

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

It would take an awful lot for me to walk away from AM.   I've been a member since 92'.  I have almost exclusively used the miles for WDW trips.   I have not paid for park tickets in 13-14 years and have been there 2-3 times a year  for the last 15 years.  I absolutely agree that promos and bonuses are leaner over the last couple of years and the miles required for park tickets have gone up a lot.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I can only speak for myself
> Last week
> Carnation can milk was part of the spend $20 on baking goods get 50 airmiles.
> I went to get some chocolate chips/can milk and crisco shortening.
> Well at my store it seems there was a buy one can of carnation milk get 50 bonus airmiles.
> (I figured it was an instore offer,,or glitch) so I went through again with a case of milk (24 cans) and sure enough 1200 airmiles posted to my receipt.
> So what's a girl to do?????
> Yes I made a large donation to the food bank (actually used up 6 months worth of food donation funds). Now waiting on over 16,000 airmiles.



OMG.  I remember reading those posts now.  I'd be freaking over that.  I hope you get your miles!  A couple of years ago I spent over $300 on Bonne Maman jams for the miles.  Used the miles to get a computer for my son and gave away jars of jam to friends & family at Christmas.  I would have been furious if they tried to take away my miles after the fact.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> It would take an awful lot for me to walk away from AM.   I've been a member since 92'.  I have almost exclusively used the miles for WDW trips.   I have not paid for park tickets in 13-14 years and have been there 2-3 times a year  for the last 15 years.  I absolutely agree that promos and bonuses are leaner over the last couple of years and the miles required for park tickets have gone up a lot.


I feel the same as you. Been a collector since 1994 and have enjoyed many great trips and rewards over the years. I am not a fan of Superstore and DH works for London Drugs here in BC so we get a discount there so I never shop at Shoppers so really PC points is not an option for me.
Hopefully the value of AM doesn’t diminish too much. Reality is, all travel related stuff is likely going to increase in price (therefore more miles) due to Covid. 
I have a 2 yearAir Canada credit good until May 2022 from our cancelled March flights to/from California. Hopefully that credit will come close to covering flights to California once we are ready to re-book. I am a bit concerned about the time limit as 6 months have already gone by where the credit is unusable and we don’t know how many more months the borders will remain closed for non-essential travel. Time is counting down on this credit.


----------



## mort1331

To Mel and all others..thats crap...i would hold on to those receipts and fight for those points...another Marketplace special could be called on..power of the media..and yes call into marketplace today..tell them you went and donated to food banks because of this..dont let it slide...then dump AM..use the points up....
I have given up on chasing them. If i collect because im there or the gift cards that i need to spend for office lotto..thats it. I will use up my Am..and move on. PC points have been with from day 1 of the program. It has gotten loads better.


----------



## alohamom

cari12 said:


> Reality is, all travel related stuff is likely going to increase in price (therefore more miles) due to Covid.



This is a great point @cari12


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone have issues opting in for the BMO Bonus Boom offer?   The only one that it will allow me to opt in for is the MC Elite offer but that's not the card I have.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone have issues opting in for the BMO Bonus Boom offer? The only one that it will allow me to opt in for is the MC Elite offer but that's not the card I have.


I had trouble opting in from my email before the promo began.  Once it started, I opted in with my email and it worked for me.  We have the black bmo card...Elite I think.  It is dh card.  I had tried to save it on  my app and I couldn't find that coupon to save to my card, so I went back in my email, and opted in from that.  I hope this helps you!


----------



## bababear_50

BMO Offer for me

​





Get​

300​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​

when you use Miles towards kitchen accessories, home electronics and more in the Dream Rewards catalogue by *October 19, 2020*.1​

I decided I needed a new set of cutlery
Lagostina® Modena 20-Piece Flatware Set
944 Dream Miles (Onyx)

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> BMO Offer for me
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Get​
> 
> 300​
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> when you use Miles towards kitchen accessories, home electronics and more in the Dream Rewards catalogue by *October 19, 2020*.1​
> 
> I decided I needed a new set of cutlery
> Lagostina® Modena 20-Piece Flatware Set
> 944 Dream Miles (Onyx)
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I haven't had any of the get a dream reward, get airmiles offers. I did get a get 5X airmiles at my regular partners for a week. So that means Shell, Foodland, and LCBO will be visited this week.


----------



## ottawamom

I got the same offer you did @Debbie I was just thinking about where I will be shopping for the next week.


----------



## tinkerone

And I got *another* 'spend $750 by Oct. 19, get 115 AM's'.  It didn't work last week and it won't work this week either.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> And I got *another* 'spend $750 by Oct. 19, get 115 AM's'.  It didn't work last week and it won't work this week either.



Repeat after me *I shall never spend $750 to get airmiles again* lol,,, so sorry hon. They need to float you some good deals soon.

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

I just got this offer too. At first I thought it was spend $750 by the next statement, sounds easy I thought.  But it is spend $750 from today till the 19th, isn’t it.  What kind of offer is that?!


----------



## ottawamom

I used to get those offers from BMO also. I just ignored most of them. Unless I was planning on some big purchase I never went out of my way to make one. 115AM just isn't worth it.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I decided I needed a new set of cutlery
> Lagostina® Modena 20-Piece Flatware Set
> 944 Dream Miles (Onyx)
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh thanks for posting this as I was looking for new cutlery and was going to hit Kitchen Stuff Plus (but don't really want to hit stores I haven't shopped at lately) so I am going to buy 2 sets of these.  I was going to tell my family to buy me some for Christmas but now I will just treat myself to them courtesy of Air Miles.   I thought of just buying 1 set to see if I liked them and then thought what if they don't have them by the time I get the first set and I am stuck with just 4 place settings when I really need 8.


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly flyers

Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1378753
Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1378757
Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1378915
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1378760
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had trouble opting in from my email before the promo began.  Once it started, I opted in with my email and it worked for me.  We have the black bmo card...Elite I think.  It is dh card.  I had tried to save it on  my app and I couldn't find that coupon to save to my card, so I went back in my email, and opted in from that.  I hope this helps you!


I tried going through the email and that didn't work either.   It still says I'm opted in for the Elite offer   I'm disappointed.....it was easy miles that I'm now probably not getting.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had one of those BMO offers back in August: Spend $750 get 75 miles LOL

I ended up doing it as I needed home oil, groceries, gas, etc and I got the miles back in September.

I am still waiting on two "Add an offer from the App" offers and and a BMO cumulative spend offer for 330 miles. I think by end of November I should be caught  up on owed miles. When is Mega Miles supposed to post?  Soon I would think if they are doing STB this year.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I used to get those offers from BMO also. I just ignored most of them. Unless I was planning on some big purchase I never went out of my way to make one. 115AM just isn't worth it.


Same for me. I always opt in “just in case” I happen to make it. But I don’t go out of my way.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Yeah the AM earning this year has been shall we say, less than pathetic.  
DH isn't even really interested in Disney anymore - I suspect we will use our AM for visiting the Space Coast LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

marcyleecorgan said:


> DH isn't even really interested in Disney anymore - I suspect we will use our AM for visiting the Space Coast LOL


That makes me sad.....DD and I talk about WDW almost daily.  I was really hoping to repeat the last minute weekend trip we took last December.  We had such a nice time that when we were flying home I said we were going to make it a regular thing.  We both knew a few months ago that it wasn't going to happen this year.


----------



## tinkerone

I just read that the cruises for DCL will open up on the 19th for sailings into May 2022.  I have been waiting for this soooooo long!  I'm planning a family sailing, which I had promised my GS for his 5th bday.  Since that is next April and no one wanted to take the chance we decided to wait an extra year.  I have my fingers crossed this will come together.  
The added bonus is that the Future Cruise Certificates we purchased on our last sailing will have expired long before then but I just spoke with DCL and they are honoring them for those cruises.  
Sorry this is not AM's related but I had to share because I am beside myself with happiness.  I need something to look forward to, it's been a rough year for everyone.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I just read that the cruises for DCL will open up on the 19th for sailings into May 2022.  I have been waiting for this soooooo long!  I'm planning a family sailing, which I had promised my GS for his 5th bday.  Since that is next April and no one wanted to take the chance we decided to wait an extra year.  I have my fingers crossed this will come together.
> The added bonus is that the Future Cruise Certificates we purchased on our last sailing will have expired long before then but I just spoke with DCL and they are honoring them for those cruises.
> Sorry this is not AM's related but I had to share because I am beside myself with happiness.  I need something to look forward to, it's been a rough year for everyone.



That is exciting! I am looking at a trip to Disney/Universal for Oct/Nov 2021... but reluctant to book it yet. It's scary to wonder if it will be able to happen or not. But would be nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just read on the DIS that bookings for resorts are now open until the end of 2021.  I'll be booking tonight!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> That makes me sad.....DD and I talk about WDW almost daily.  I was really hoping to repeat the last minute weekend trip we took last December.  We had such a nice time that when we were flying home I said we were going to make it a regular thing.  We both knew a few months ago that it wasn't going to happen this year.


Yeah...  I grew up on Disney (see my signature).  Even went to commercial art school.  
My husband... not a fan of Western animation at all.  It is all about Japanese anime for him.
My kid doesn't have the patience to sit through a single Disney movie.  I don't think she has seen any of them, EVER.  Even as a toddler, she was running all over, had to stay moving 24/7, she would flip her highchair over to climb out of it.  We took her to WDW because it was an easy compromise for the grandparents to stay at their Orlando timeshare and have the family come together.  But she didn't care about Princesses, about the theming, about the merchandise ; she would have been just as happy to go tent camping.  It took her one Character Meal to figure out the "friend magic" and she politely put up with it, but the ONLY thing she was adamant about doing was the Buzz Lightyear M&G.  
And now... almost 4 years later, she STILL could care less about Princesses, Disney movies, and she definitely has outgrown Buzz Lightyear.
We tried to squeeze the Space Coast into the trip last time, but timing-wise, it did not work out.


----------



## juniorbugman

Did anybody get this email about the heated chair from airmiles?
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...y-bear-chair---red-plaid/113090?locale=en_CA#Today only.  I was thinking of it but changed my mind.


----------



## bababear_50

moved to another thread
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Picked up some groceries today at Metro. Got a whopping 5AM. Airmiles has got to step up their games or they are going to lose a lot of us to "the other program" (if they haven't already).

Fortunately my shop at Sobeys on Thursday netted me 260AM so the week hasn't been  total disaster.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys sent me a spend 95 cash airmiles get 50 airmiles ,,, just not enough to get me into the store though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I can't find the thread for the Bonus Boom so thought I would ask here.  
Did anyone get the 25 AM's for using 95 AM's at Foodland?  I did receive the 20 AM's for purchasing the Jello but not the 25 yet.  Just wondering if it has come through for anyone.


----------



## mkmommy

tinkerone said:


> I can't find the thread for the Bonus Boom so thought I would ask here.
> Did anyone get the 25 AM's for using 95 AM's at Foodland?  I did receive the 20 AM's for purchasing the Jello but not the 25 yet.  Just wondering if it has come through for anyone.


I did the the use 95 AM’s at  Lowe’s and get 30 AM’s and I never got those, so hopefully all these will come at the same time.


----------



## ottawamom

The use AM Cash get X AM usually post within 4-6 weeks. I don't think I've ever had one post immediately.


----------



## cari12

Spoiler alert for Shop the Block dates. The article I’ve snapped below was a link from AM on Twitter and says Nov 19 to Dec 28 for STB.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Which means the Mega Miles miles should be posting soon! They like to get one promo cleared before they start the next typically.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Which means the Mega Miles miles should be posting soon! They like to get one promo cleared before they start the next typically.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I went to the mega miles thread and copied this info that I worked out regarding posting dates.  Once someone sees another spoiler posted I'll start the thread if'n ppeople are interested *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Whoop! Hopefully next week!


----------



## tinkerone

Wrong thread, sorry....

Actually, I'll ask here.  Anyone else getting a pop up from OYUN.SE when in the DIS boards?  I have been getting this for a few days now, it's just a little pop un in the left hand corner and it is soooo annoying.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone, like a little video?  I get that all the time now on these boards! Drives me insane!


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Wrong thread, sorry....
> 
> Actually, I'll ask here.  Anyone else getting a pop up from OYUN.SE when in the DIS boards?  I have been getting this for a few days now, it's just a little pop un in the left hand corner and it is soooo annoying.


me too


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @tinkerone, like a little video?  I get that all the time now on these boards! Drives me insane!


YES!  And here it is again, lol.


----------



## pigletto

It driving me nuts. And I’m on an iPad so it‘s almost impossible to accurately click the little x to close it , and I end up opening it over and over . Ugh.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1379639
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1379912
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1379643
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1379645

Happy Safe Shopping

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Looks like some decent miles to be had at Sobeys this week? Linda like **Blue** Friday but all week long! There's even a page of offers that are sort of "hiding" - the circle is reversed in colours white background with blue AM emblem
*
*I think some of the items are worth enough for even US to make a trip since we have a store that's open till 11 pm so we can go late one evening and not need to worry too much about crowds. Can't wait for some of you to start analyzing this for me -- brain is still extremely foggy from the COVID-fatigue I'm currently trying to hide from 


***ETA looks like Foodland has similar offers in their flyer as well
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Cases of pop are $5.99!  What the what?


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Cases of pop are $5.99!  What the what?



Which flyer is that in?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Disney Addicted said:


> Which flyer is that in?



Sobeys Atlantic


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles is experiencing technical difficulties. Is that code word for Mega Miles is posting? Here's hoping.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sobeys Atlantic



Thank you


----------



## tinkerone

Just finished booking cruises for our DCL family vacation.  I could have bought a new car with what I spent and that is not a joke.  Once I tack on the cost of a few days in WDW before we travel and transportation to/from the port, my car becomes a luxury vehicle.  Unbelievable.  
Now I need to start collecting more AM's to help with hotels or airfare.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Had our monthly points from using our BMO card post for the past 4 weeks of usage.  Scored an extra 240 AM for paying my tuition and textbooks.  Gotta take all the little wins/gains I can.  We should actually hit Onyx for this year.  I was short about 600 AM last year, so went back down to gold status.  I will be happy to open my app again and see a black card for people to scan at stores!  

I will need all the AM I can get for 2022...when I turn 50 ( fingers crossed that covid is done ) and I can travel and do the trips I have on my bucket list for the 50th birthday year!!!!  I want to celebrate by travelling to all my favorite places!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have my Staples offer ready to purchase whenever STB offers come out! DS24 needs an external hard drive for his PS4 console.  That's likely two offers right there: Staples and AM Shops ($100+).


----------



## Etch

Donald - my hero said:


> I think some of the items are worth enough for even US to make a trip


Me too!  I haven't been in my Sobeys forever but there are enough AM deals there to make it worth the trip.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have my Staples offer ready to purchase whenever STB offers come out! DS24 needs an external hard drive for his PS4 console.  That's likely two offers right there: Staples and AM Shops ($100+).


I'm hanging on for a oil change,,tag says it's due now but seriously I have hardly driven the car anywhere so I think a few weeks should be ok.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got 473 AM at Sobeys today, not too bad! I let the kids have fruit roll ups once a week in their lunch, so we might be set for the year . Put some oatmeal in the food bank bin as well.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I'm hanging on for a oil change,,tag says it's due now but seriously I have hardly driven the car anywhere so I think a few weeks should be ok.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


LOL I take the tag as a 'suggestion'. It used to be every 5k then 8k.  According to the date mine needs an oil change, but, like you, according to the odometer, not even close. You'll be good.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I'm hanging on for a oil change,,tag says it's due now but seriously I have hardly driven the car anywhere so I think a few weeks should be ok.





Debbie said:


> LOL I take the tag as a 'suggestion'. It used to be every 5k then 8k. According to the date mine needs an oil change, but, like you, according to the odometer, not even close. You'll be good.


Yup my nephew bought his jeep from my brother last December and he is just getting around to his oil change now.  He just hit the odometer reading now.   Guess he hasn't been doing a lot of driving this past year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been waiting to see if anyone had figured out if any of the offers at either Sobeys or Foodland in Ontario are worth a hunting trip. Guess since no one has reported anything there's not much  hubby's managed to get a cold and it's settled into his chest so I'd be needing to go into the store myself and that's not much fun.  No worries btw,  not covid,  just what happens when he catches a cold and why I've not let him out in public much!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been waiting to see if anyone had figured out if any of the offers at either Sobeys or Foodland in Ontario are worth a hunting trip. Guess since no one has reported anything there's not much  hubby's managed to get a cold and it's settled into his chest so I'd be needing to go into the store myself and that's not much fun.  No worries btw,  not covid,  just what happens when he catches a cold and why I've not let him out in public much!!*



Healing Hugs being sent to your hubby Jacqueline~~~Healing Hugs~~~hope he feels better soon.

I had a hard time with the multiples requirement on some of the Max a Miles flyer specials and the prices.
I did look at the Hagen Daz ice cream but decided to skip it this time.

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been waiting to see if anyone had figured out if any of the offers at either Sobeys or Foodland in Ontario are worth a hunting trip. Guess since no one has reported anything there's not much  hubby's managed to get a cold and it's settled into his chest so I'd be needing to go into the store myself and that's not much fun.  No worries btw,  not covid,  just what happens when he catches a cold and why I've not let him out in public much!!*


Hope your husband has a speedy recovery!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been waiting to see if anyone had figured out if any of the offers at either Sobeys or Foodland in Ontario are worth a hunting trip. Guess since no one has reported anything there's not much  hubby's managed to get a cold and it's settled into his chest so I'd be needing to go into the store myself and that's not much fun.  No worries btw,  not covid,  just what happens when he catches a cold and why I've not let him out in public much!!*


Speedy recovery to your husband. 

I shopped at Sobeys on Thursday. Picked up the Schneiders chicken (haven't tried it before so I hope its good), bacon and a few other things that we needed in the pantry. Nothing like the old Blue Fridays in terms of deals. I only picked up things that I would likely have purchased anyway in the next few weeks. It truly wasn't exciting, not great deals of days gone by.

Unless there is something specific you can use I wouldn't make the trip. I was going to paint some walls at DS new house so I was close to the store anyway.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been waiting to see if anyone had figured out if any of the offers at either Sobeys or Foodland in Ontario are worth a hunting trip. Guess since no one has reported anything there's not much  hubby's managed to get a cold and it's settled into his chest so I'd be needing to go into the store myself and that's not much fun.  No worries btw,  not covid,  just what happens when he catches a cold and why I've not let him out in public much!!*



I hope he feels better soon!

I went to Sobey's on Thursday to pick up a few items.  I bought 5 bacons, 3 hot dogs, 3 VH sauces, 3 perogies, and 2 dishwasher tabs.  5 base and 260 bonus miles.

I want to drive to Foodland this weekend to get 3 pkgs of the sausage rounds for another 30 miles.


----------



## cari12

Got one of those lovely BMO offers to get 115 AM if I spend $750 from Oct 20-26. I opted in but didn’t think I’d make it but my son wanted the new iPhone 12 which I pre-ordered on Oct 16. Well it posted to my credit card on the 21st so this offer is complete.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Bonus boom miles posted tonight!

BMO miles that is.


----------



## ottawamom

In case you've skimmed over the Mega Miles thread, Mega Miles from the summer are posting today. Check your accounts.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Hi all, just a drive by posting from me. I have been super busy and stressed, no time to post. I am on the Board of Directors fof a daycare as well as working full time, so not a lot of down time.  I am happy to see I got 300 Mega Miles today. I have been so distracted  I didn't even remember if I had shopped at 3 partners. I am soooooo close to making Onyx this year, I am really hoping to squeak by. I have big ideas for travel in a couple of years, the more miles the better...
Take care! Maybe next week I will have time to catch up on this thread. I lurk but don't post as much as I would like.


----------



## marchingstar

spiffgirl101 said:


> Hi all, just a drive by posting from me. I have been super busy and stressed, no time to post. I am on the Board of Directors fof a daycare as well as working full time, so not a lot of down time.  I am happy to see I got 300 Mega Miles today. I have been so distracted  I didn't even remember if I had shopped at 3 partners. I am soooooo close to making Onyx this year, I am really hoping to squeak by. I have big ideas for travel in a couple of years, the more miles the better...
> Take care! Maybe next week I will have time to catch up on this thread. I lurk but don't post as much as I would like.



Way back at the start of the pandemic, air miles extended everyone’s current status an extra year. so you already have it until dec. 2021 (the date is in the left of your screen shot). 

not to say don’t stretch for 6000 miles this year...but just to say don’t worry about it if you aren’t quite there


----------



## spiffgirl101

marchingstar said:


> Way back at the start of the pandemic, air miles extended everyone’s current status an extra year. so you already have it until dec. 2021 (the date is in the left of your screen shot).
> 
> not to say don’t stretch for 6000 miles this year...but just to say don’t worry about it if you aren’t quite there


Sheesh, I really need to start being less distracted.  I probably noticed it at some point but it didn't register. Oh well,  I need the air miles anyway


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> In case you've skimmed over the Mega Miles thread, Mega Miles from the summer are posting today. Check your accounts.



My 1000 air miles posted - one of the few times an air miles promo has posted correctly and I haven’t had to chat online or call Air Miles to hunt missing miles.

We now have 18,842 air miles, with nowhere to go


----------



## kristabelle13

I saw some mention of Bonus Boom posting - did anyone already get their 95? My Shell gas fill up hasn’t posted...


----------



## bababear_50

Metro On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1380523
Sobeys On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1380606
Foodland On
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1380613
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1380615
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kristabelle13 said:


> I saw some mention of Bonus Boom posting - did anyone already get their 95? My Shell gas fill up hasn’t posted...


The conversation was about Bonus Boom BMO offer posting. I haven't received others yet. It's still too early for Bonus Boom to post.


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> The conversation was about Bonus Boom BMO offer posting. I haven't received others yet. It's still too early for Bonus Boom to post.


Ah ok! I did receive my BMO bonus boom and my shell in-store bonus. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I "think" I might have received my 25 miles from Sobeys for Bonus Boom.  They posted yesterday in both accounts.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got another of those "opt in" for Shell, visit and earn 1 AM for 3 weeks, get a 95AM bonus. No way I need that much gas, with summer over we drive even less now. I will try and go into store to get something to earn a mile though. Starts Monday. I will need gas one of those weeks, probably. I feel like I hardly drive any more...


----------



## CanadianKrista

Hmmm...that Shell offer is interesting.  The reward is 95 Cash miles, regardless of your mile preference.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> Hmmm...that Shell offer is interesting.  The reward is 95 Cash miles, regardless of your mile preference.



I didn't even see that... interesting. now I'm not sure. I mean it's $10 back so that would be two weeks of in store purchases, but I'd kind of prefer to have them go the way I have things set.


----------



## kristabelle13

CanadianKrista said:


> Hmmm...that Shell offer is interesting.  The reward is 95 Cash miles, regardless of your mile preference.


Perfect for getting ready for shop the block...if they post in time.


----------



## bababear_50

Hey gang
I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
Thanks for listening.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
> My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
> He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks for sharing and I hope he continues to get better.  
I'm glad we have this group where we can share this sort of stuff.  I could help someone and that is never a bad thing.  
Again, thanks!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
> My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
> He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



yikes, i’m so sorry! i’m glad he’s recovering well


----------



## ottawamom

I'm so glad he's on the mend. Thanks for the warning about the blueberries. I was just planning Sunday dinner and was going to make an apple/blueberry crisp. Definitely going to use frozen blueberries for that now.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
> My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
> He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Hope your brother gets well soon! This is scary!!


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Thank you so much for posting this information Mel, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. This would be scary any time but with Covid it makes it a nightmare. 
I shop at Sobeys all the time and I was just thinking about getting berries of some kind-guess it wont be blueberries. 
I hope he is back to himself soon!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 Sounds like the worst is behind him now.  Here's to a speedy (and non-eventful) recovery!


----------



## tinkerone

My Bonus Boom AM's from Foodland posted this morning.  I think the only thing I have outstanding now is the 95 AM's for using 3 coupons.  Then We can proceed with the next AM's event.  
Hard to keep track sometimes.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@bababear_50  I am glad to hear your brother is on the mend.  I hope he has a very quick and full recovery!  

Thank you for the warning about the blueberries.  The hubby loves blueberries and I was going to bake up some healthy blueberry muffins for him.  I will now be using frozen ones as well


----------



## tinkerone

https://bagabonus.airmiles.ca/en/home
Not sure if anyone has seen this yet so I'll put it out there.


----------



## marchingstar

my little celebration of the day: i’ve earned over 100$ back from checkout 51!

i can’t remember who told me about it, but it was someone in this little community. and it’s another way i can play the shell game and watch my vacation account slowly grow...in a couple years, my family is going to have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
> My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
> He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Oh my gosh, that's awful!  I'm glad he's getting better.  I don't think I'll be purchasing blueberries any time soon now.  Our family loves blueberries but ugh.. never know an issue like that could happen.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am just sharing something my family has been going through.
> My oldest brother (lives in Burlington)..... became very ill about a week and a half ago. He was bleeding internally from the stomach and had a great deal of stomach pain and diarrhea. He was hospitalized at Oakville Hospital and (no covid 19) and they ran some tests and started to treat him. He takes BP pills and his BP was extremely low.
> He got the blood work results today,,,,and a call from the Public health dept.
> He has a parasitic infection from eating blueberries (location imported from Peru).
> Even though he washes all his fruits and vegetables they said that this wouldn't kill this parasite and the only way to do that is freeze the fruit.
> He is now at home resting and getting better but he has lost a lot of weight and is still very weak.
> It was a very frightening time for us to say the least and I am so happy he is going to be ok.
> I know I should not give health /food advise but maybe forgoing those blueberries from Peru that are on sale at Sobeys right now would be a good idea.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



So scary, I’m glad your brother is doing better now. Thank you for sharing this info with everyone. I do hope anyone else who has already purchased these blueberries from Peru hasn’t become as seriously ill.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just a few thoughts on the upcoming shell offer - you need to earn at least one BASE mile each of the 3 weeks and that means spending at LEAST  $15  for a return of only $10 . It's been mentioned that the bonus will come as cash miles which*might* help during STB but that remains to be seen,  who knows if there will be an offer for using cash miles 
I'll need to look at the instore offers to see if I can manage to get over my 1:1 ratio or we'll be sitting this one out.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Morning music to start your day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Perfect addition to the season. Thanks Mel.

Fabulous analysis to pull us all back in-line 
Jacqueline.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Lowes has 5x miles right now for purchases over $100 if you need anything.  We're replacing all our toilets and the one we want is on sale this week, so I went through airmileshops for the spend $100 get 50AM, and the 5x miles at Lowes direct.  We could have waited for the Black Friday multipliers, but the sale was good so this made sense for us.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Morning music to start your day


The one ride that we wanted to go onto when We visited the Magic Kingdom and it was down for refurbishment.  But we got so many others done that day.  I can not wait to go back and experience this ride!!!!!!


----------



## juniorbugman

I just ordered new boots from the Bay so I will get the spend $100 get 50 and it was also 2x the points.  I had also gotten an email from the Bay about bonus rewards points as well so a good day of shopping for me.  Can you believe that they have brought back the old Cougar boots that I wore when I was in my teens and that was in the 70's? Yup I am in the over 60 age group.   Can't wait to get them.   I used to joke to a co-worker that I had boots that were older than her as I had kept those cougar boots a long time.  LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Hogwarts to online teach to


----------



## hdrolfe

I assume Gold will get some kind of discount as well, and obviously all AM holders will get the discount, but I got this explaining how so much stuff will be less AM to get. Merchandise.


----------



## kitntrip

I've been having issues with airmilesshops.ca and it won't let me sign in or get past the main page. Anyone else?


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> I've been having issues with airmilesshops.ca and it won't let me sign in or get past the main page. Anyone else?


Hi 
I had some issues earlier in the day but I just checked and I can access the site fine now.

Hopefully it straightens itself out for you.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ugh. I haven't been doing well at holding off for STB / online shopping.  I have been buying stuff FOR MYSELF! oops!

I gained back those 13 lbs I lost 1.5 years ago, so now my pants don't fit (I threw out my old fat pants) and I need new work shoes.  And I need some new casual wear since I am only in the office every other week. And, and, and... LOL

I did manage to buy DD two pairs of her fav jogger pants from Old Navy.

Maybe I will give some stuff to my parents to wrap and give to me, and DH can gift me my shoes. I won't really need them until the new year as I have my surgery in early December and won't be back to work until January.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Maybe I will give some stuff to my parents to wrap and give to me, and DH can gift me my shoes. I won't really need them until the new year as I have my surgery in early December and won't be back to work until January.


I always buy and hand over the gifts to my husband. Otherwise....it wouldn't be good.  My birthday is the week before, so I have to do double duty every year. LOL He already has a couple of things for my stocking, a top and a DVD set that I wanted. I give him a reusable bag and tell him to put it in there. Then, I have to remind him to use the _nice_ Christmas paper to wrap.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

First snowfall here in Halifax today! It's actually "sticking", which I don't like.


----------



## Raimiette

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> First snowfall here in Halifax today! It's actually "sticking", which I don't like.



I'm jealous, I love snow.  No snow here and it's going up to 15-17 for the next few days (Hamilton, ON).  I wish we had more snow.


----------



## bababear_50

Raimiette said:


> I'm jealous, I love snow.  No snow here and it's going up to 15-17 for the next few days (Hamilton, ON).  I wish we had more snow.



Shhhhhh
Mississauga here..................................... for me 15-17 is heaven!! lol,, I hate snow.
My appointment to change to the snow tires isn't till Thursday morning.
Free pick up and drop off by the company.
I guess no snow days for me this year as I am online working.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

we have snow. but it is supposed to be 16 by Friday so I assume it will melt... please melt.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm sorry @hdrolfe   I ordered the snow so I felt like Christmas decorating today. It can go away tomorrow because I will be finished then it doesn't need to come back till 2 weeks before Christmas.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I'm sorry @hdrolfe   I ordered the snow so I felt like Christmas decorating today. It can go away tomorrow because I will be finished then it doesn't need to come back till 2 weeks before Christmas.



Apparently it's so bad out my son just made me drive him to his friend's house down the street so they can play hockey on the driveway... too cold/snowy to walk a couple blocks but ok to play in.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Shhhhhh
> Mississauga here..................................... for me 15-17 is heaven!! lol,, I hate snow.
> *My appointment to change to the snow tires isn't till Thursday morning.*
> Free pick up and drop off by the company.


Ours was yesterday and apparently the person who takes care of our cars forgot.  That would be hubby.  He did call today to reschedule but nothing till the 25th.  I sure hope the snow holds off, I hate driving without the snow tires.  Actually I hate driving in winter period but if I have to then snow tires are a must!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Mine are on but of course they found a must fix so another $900 Thursday. I feel like every time I change tires there’s an extra 1000.. lol 
I’m hoping snow holds off here as big kid getting his new snow tires on next Tuesday . If it snows I’ll just switch vehicles with him , as I drive literally 5 blocks and he drives maybe 20 mins to school.


----------



## ottawamom

DH and I have been discussing when he is going to put the snow tires on. I say wait because it's supposed to be 15-17 for the next week. He would rather do them while it's warm so I guess he wins. We don't drive much these days anyway so a few days in warmer weather won't matter too much.


----------



## mort1331

For those thinkjng about waiting dor snow tires...check your insurance..most want them on by nov1..just anothernreason for them to deny you...also once the temp turns 7 or under the snow tires work better


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1381444?page=13
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1381446
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1381855

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1381448
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm happy the rest of this week will be nice weather!  As a kid, I loved winter.  As an adult, not so much.

I forgot about making an appointment for winter tires until a couple of days ago so I have to wait two weeks for my car.  My husband just decided he does want winter tires after all so I need to order those later today.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else see this posted on the FB group:

“we’ve outlined a handful of Bonus Miles promotions that are upcoming through airmilesshops.ca below, which all Collectors are able to get in time for the holidays. Make sure to check back on the airmilesshops.ca site during the following days to see what promotions you can participate in!
Flash Sale: November 7
Pre-Black Friday: November 23
Black Friday: November 27
Cyber Monday: November 30
Cyber Week: December 1”


----------



## ottawamom

I saw it posted. I don't know if I'll take advantage of it as I usually focus on Shop the Block. Double dipping can be great but sometimes it's just too complicated and I end up messing up both offers. (Staples Mega Miles, although it did work out in the end)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am actually trying to shop in store right now as I am on a limited timeline with my surgery being Dec. 11. I will have to have everything wrapped too! Wrack up the credit card and then pay it off a little bit each pay cheque.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Raimiette said:


> I'm jealous, I love snow. No snow here and it's going up to 15-17 for the next few days (Hamilton, ON). I wish we had more snow.


I will send ours to you from northern Alberta!!!!

We had  chinoock winds ( or as Leonardo Decaprio said he could actually feel what was global warming  ) blow in here before the weekend and it melted all the snow we had!!!!  It was +18 here on Monday!!!!  It was GLORIOUS!!!!!!  All our snow is gone.  The forecast is for snow again this weekend...but with mild temps.  None of that -20 stuff.  I will take all the mild weather we get!  Fingers crossed we might have a mild winter here.  The last 3 years have been very long and cold with long cold snaps.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The last 2 weeks we went to Safeway closest to our home to pick the few odd items that we couldn't find at Superstore, and I have found their shelves VERY alarmingly bare.  I sure hope that they are NOT turning it into that store that is like the No Frills brand of Superstore    Does anyone know what store that might be?  But if I do remember right it, that store does not participate in the AM program.  

I am able to swing into this Safeway to get those few AM purchases I spy from the flyer.  Doing this the past 4 months has helped me get to Onyx this year - which I didn't think I would achieve with covid and all the craziness going on.


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The last 2 weeks we went to Safeway closest to our home to pick the few odd items that we couldn't find at Superstore, and I have found their shelves VERY alarmingly bare.  I sure hope that they are NOT turning it into that store that is like the No Frills brand of Superstore    Does anyone know what store that might be?  But if I do remember right it, that store does not participate in the AM program.
> 
> I am able to swing into this Safeway to get those few AM purchases I spy from the flyer.  Doing this the past 4 months has helped me get to Onyx this year - which I didn't think I would achieve with covid and all the craziness going on.


Fresh Co?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have gone to Safeway only a handful of times since all this.  It sure hasn't been my store of choice!  
Something about not having online click and collect?  Normally an AM-laded store trip takes me about an hour, maybe more, to inspect all the deals and the fine print.  If I have to break up the trip into $100-150 chunks for a promo, even longer (since I have to not repeat cashiers, etc.).  And we all have heard enough dang science about sharing airspace with juicy humans for long periods of time indoors.    Wholesale Club, you don't even have to get out of your car as they load the groceries for you.  and they mostly use cardboard boxes to pack, NOT plastic bags.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a random thought here,,,,, yeah sometimes I have them when the fog clears.....lol.
I think Airmiles should have started their Promo for Shop The Block early this year.
I think many people are shopping for the holiday season way earlier than normal.
Just a thought.
Starts in 15 days................................ Nov 19th to Dec 28th 2020

https://shoptheblock.ca/en/coming_soon



Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like it will be at different partners again... this should be fun... I'm trying to think of 7 Airmiles partners I can even shop at now. But oh I want those airmiles


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Was it always 7 partners?


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Was it always 7 partners?
> 
> 
> I don’t know but it’s getting harder and harder with each promotion having more one time only offers .. aka transfer Hbc points to airmiles, download the metro app, etc etc
> This may be a struggle to get one card done never mind both


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Was it always 7 partners?



I am not sure if it was always partners but I know it was 7 whatevers. One used to be coupons and one partners, now I think they are both partners. Harder to get so they give out less airmiles?


----------



## marchingstar

i feel like for this promo it’s always been 7 partners, but the reward was higher (2000 miles vs 1200). 

i’m not sure i’ll manage 7 on my cards...it’ll really depend on the offers we see. and hopefully we can all work together with different offers, since so many stores vary by region. i hope they release more info soon!


----------



## tinkerone

I'm not thinking I will be able to do 7* different* offers especially if they are the regular ones that are on offer.  I'm thinking this one will be 3 offer at most event for me.  
Time will tell.


----------



## ottawamom

It was definitely 7 partners last year. It would be nice if AM would make the offers easier to do (ie. not a huge cash outlay) given that the payoff has been reduced over the years.

Start putting aside some cash miles in case there are easy Cash AM offers to do. Remember together we are stronger. We can buddy up and do offers from different parts of the country.


----------



## AngelDisney

Shopping at seven partners would be hard without Rexall!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Guess i know what I'll be doing this evening ... starting the StB thread, that's if everyone wants me to?*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Guess i know what I'll be doing this evening ... starting the StB thread, that's if everyone wants me to?*


Go for it.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Guess i know what I'll be doing this evening ... starting the StB thread, that's if everyone wants me to?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*URGH, stupid internet crapped out on me and i lost my first post 


ETA --- seems the DISboards now save drafts SWEET! I'll keep working away now*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, I've got the thread started and I'll keep working on flushing out the details over the next couple of weeks. Since my wifi crapped out during the first post there might be some errors, someone already caught one for me! Let me know if there are any more mistakes i need to correct.

And The Duck is done for the night, I need to take a break away from anything that requires concentration! I'm on the search for my next project, anyone want to see some pictures of my last one? It's in the Covid creativity thread but I'll share it here as well (kinda a tad too proud of myself  )

SHOP THE BLOCK 2020 COMING SOON*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Thanks so much as always!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm currently trying to find a pattern for my next project and since I'm not as confident creating one for clothing as i was for my bag I've given in and I'm looking for an actual real stupidly folded pattern that comes nice in an envelope and can NEVER go back in properly. I remembered discovering the Fabricville was in the online portal during Mega Miles so thought why not get some miles as well, right? Well, dang they're gone now! BUt a slew of new ones have been added as well.
One that doesn't excite me AT ALL since we never shop there but I know lots of people DO, is Walmart.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> one that doesn't excite me AT ALL since we never shop there but I know lots of people DO, is Walmart.


Wish I had known this sooner as I have recently done a lot of shopping online with Walmart.   They had good deals on matching pj's for my family.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Wish I had known this sooner as I have recently done a lot of shopping online with Walmart.   They had good deals on matching pj's for my family.


*Don't quote me on THIS but I'm fairly sure they weren't there yesterday when i started the StB thread! I was glancing at the site to see if there is any indication of the upcoming site-wide 7X mulitplier on the 10th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get this from BMO:





DH got it even though his MC has been cancelled for years. I tried to enter my air miles number, but it got denied.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm currently trying to find a pattern for my next project and since I'm not as confident creating one for clothing as i was for my bag I've given in and I'm looking for an actual real stupidly folded pattern that comes nice in an envelope and can NEVER go back in properly. I remembered discovering the Fabricville was in the online portal during Mega Miles so thought why not get some miles as well, right? Well, dang they're gone now! BUt a slew of new ones have been added as well.
> One that doesn't excite me AT ALL since we never shop there but I know lots of people DO, is Walmart.*



you could try etsy. I've seen patterns posted there


----------



## bababear_50

This is my email offer


Spend $40 at
*Lowe's and get
95 Bonus Miles†*

PLUS

Spend $100 at
*RONA and get
190 Bonus Miles†*
Then you get
*Congratulations!*
You get an extra
*50  Bonus Miles**
for having used the two offers
Total 335 Bonus airmiles
Nov 5-Nov 18

So that kind of shoots the shop the block in the foot for me for Lowes & Rona


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't quote me on THIS but I'm fairly sure they weren't there yesterday when i started the StB thread! I was glancing at the site to see if there is any indication of the upcoming site-wide 7X mulitplier on the 10th*



Good eye for noticing! It isn’t under the New Stores category so it leads me to believe it isn’t that new?! I wonder when they added it. I preordered the PS5 from Walmart a couple months ago, would’ve been nice to get some AM also.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Don't quote me on THIS but I'm fairly sure they weren't there yesterday when i started the StB thread! I was glancing at the site to see if there is any indication of the upcoming site-wide 7X mulitplier on the 10th


I do believe it was added recently as I think that I checked when I started shopping at Walmart.   Now when I click on the shop now button under walmart I get this error message so maybe it is there but not up and running yet.
"Oops, you’ve landed in the wrong spot!
Let’s help get you home.
Return Home"


----------



## cari12

Silvermist999 said:


> Good eye for noticing! It isn’t under the New Stores category so it leads me to believe it isn’t that new?! I wonder when they added it. I preordered the PS5 from Walmart a couple months ago, would’ve been nice to get some AM also.


I looked at the terms. Electronics is one of the excluded items for Walmart.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm confused if electronics is NOT valid for Air Miles at Amazon these days OR if it's just for certain electronics.

On the left-hand side under Categories, electronics is included.
In the middle underneath included categories, it seems to indicate only certain items.

I'd like to purchase the energizer 1 hour fast charge battery charger and a 5 handset phone system.  Would they be included?


----------



## juniorbugman

Don't quote me on this but just like that Walmart is missing from the Airmilesshop website.  Maybe they were entered too early and will come back for Shop the Block or Black Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

Just saying................................my prospects of future vacations is looking much brighter today.!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Get Covid somewhat under control sometime next year we're good to go.


----------



## pigletto

Now that US travel is an ethical possibility for me , we just have to get this pesky pandemic under control. Climbing one mountain at a time


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

What's going on?? Was there an announcement??


----------



## Disney Addicted

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What's going on?? Was there an announcement??



PM'd you


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> What's going on?? Was there an announcement??



almost every media outlet has called the election. they all have different numbers but the same outcome: president-elect Biden and vice president-elect Harris!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> almost every media outlet has called the election. they all have different numbers but the same outcome: president-elect Biden and vice president-elect Harris!


Correct....the media has called it....still not official and probably won’t be for a while yet.  It’s okay though...I like what the fake news has to say


----------



## Donald - my hero

*count us in as another relieved household. 
In a different direction,  I've started my next project (ok,  I have the basic idea and the fabric)  any guesses as to what I might be working towards?!?
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> count us in as another relieved household.
> In a different direction, I've started my next project (ok, I have the basic idea and the fabric) any guesses as to what I might be working towards?!


A Donald costume?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I wish people knew how to find out the news from places other than prime time news stations.  Their eyes would be so wide right now with disbelief. 

Hey! Did you guys know that dead people can still vote? LMAO


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> A Donald costume?


*nope. Clue? It's flannel*


----------



## ottawamom

Donald top and matching bottoms for lounging. The two together make a complete set.


----------



## pigletto

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wish people knew how to find out the news from places other than prime time news stations.  Their eyes would be so wide right now with disbelief.
> 
> Hey! Did you guys know that dead people can still vote? LMAO


Oh yay , conspiracy theories  that the rest of us are too brainwashed and media controlled to see .


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *nope. Clue? It's flannel*


Jammies ! Those will be super cute ! I wish I knew how to sew .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

pigletto said:


> Oh yay , conspiracy theories  that the rest of us are too brainwashed and media controlled to see .



Why is that a theory?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok The Duck is stepping in here ... please can we keep the political discussion out of this thread? I doubt the moderators pay much attention to us in here but I really don't want the family we've built here to become divided.  I'm fairly sure I'm not the only person who feels this is a spot to retreat to when others are getting a tad messy. 
if anyone feels that THIS post is out of line,  let me know and I'll delete it.  *


----------



## bababear_50

I say you are making special Donald Duck christmas santa sacks?
(wishful thinking)I know.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now back to Airmiles and other Disney related ideas.
Thanks Gang!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok The Duck is stepping in here ... please can we keep the political discussion out of this thread? I doubt the moderators pay much attention to us in here but I really don't want the family we've built here to become divided.  I'm fairly sure I'm not the only person who feels this is a spot to retreat to when others are getting a tad messy.
> if anyone feels that THIS post is out of line,  let me know and I'll delete it.  *


Happy to . And I will respect that this space is a retreat .


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> nope. Clue? It's flannel


Lounge outfit or jammies.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

No problem-o.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *count us in as another relieved household.
> In a different direction,  I've started my next project (ok,  I have the basic idea and the fabric)  any guesses as to what I might be working towards?!?
> View attachment 537066*



a bed for your grandpup?


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *count us in as another relieved household.
> In a different direction,  I've started my next project (ok,  I have the basic idea and the fabric)  any guesses as to what I might be working *



Throw Pillows or maybe scarves?


----------



## ottawamom

So I've received a bunch of targeted AM offers for Shell over the last few days. I will be able to triple dip when we fill up at Shell this week. One fill up 3 offers worked on. The Shell 95AM overe 3 weeks. Another Metro/Shell offer and another Shell offer from Nov 9 to Dec 6. 

I like it when things come together like that. Here's hoping they all work. It says they can be combined.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> So I've received a bunch of targeted AM offers for Shell over the last few days. I will be able to triple dip when we fill up at Shell this week. One fill up 3 offers worked on. The Shell 95AM overe 3 weeks. Another Metro/Shell offer and another Shell offer from Nov 9 to Dec 6.
> 
> I like it when things come together like that. Here's hoping they all work. It says they can be combined.



I seriously need to keep a eye on the timeline for the $5 for three weeks one.
I almost forgot this week.
November 2 to 8 
November 9 to 15 
November 16 to 22
I am working on 3 offers from Shell too.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> Jammies ! Those will be super cute ! I wish I knew how to sew .





bababear_50 said:


> I say you are making special Donald Duck christmas santa sacks?
> (wishful thinking)I know.
> Hugs
> Mel





juniorbugman said:


> Lounge outfit or jammies.





marchingstar said:


> a bed for your grandpup?





Silvermist999 said:


> Throw Pillows or maybe scarves?


*the plan is a nightie (or is it nighty?) And maybe some PJ pants if I have enough material left over.  I'm gonna try to mimic this outfit,  so mainly blue,  a white triangle at the top lined in yellow with the red bow, and some yellow buttons. I'll attach a white ruffle at the bottom for his butt  might figure out how to get the hat over one shoulder or on the back if I do make pants they'll have orange cuffs for his feet!
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*proof of how I can take a tiny spark of an idea, poke away at it,  let it grow into something that's actually functional if you didn't look already at the covid creativity thread. 
I have tons of oddly shaped scraps of material from masks and decided I needed to use them instead of just stuffing them into my Mount Scrapmore. Same time I was realizing that soon I won't be able to stuff everything into my pockets when I head out shopping (wallet, phone,  glasses)  and my hand sanitizer attached to my pocket will be hidden under my coat.  Sooo,  I spent about 6 weeks creating THIS
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

That's impressive!   You could  sell those.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> So I've received a bunch of targeted AM offers for Shell over the last few days. I will be able to triple dip when we fill up at Shell this week. One fill up 3 offers worked on. The Shell 95AM overe 3 weeks. Another Metro/Shell offer and another Shell offer from Nov 9 to Dec 6.
> 
> I like it when things come together like that. Here's hoping they all work. It says they can be combined.



Thanks for the reminder!  I almost forgot I had a targeted Shell offer to opt into by today.  Fill with 30L get 25 bonus miles.



Donald - my hero said:


> *the plan is a nightie (or is it nighty?) And maybe some PJ pants if I have enough material left over.  I'm gonna try to mimic this outfit,  so mainly blue,  a white triangle at the top lined in yellow with the red bow, and some yellow buttons. I'll attach a white ruffle at the bottom for his butt  might figure out how to get the hat over one shoulder or on the back if I do make pants they'll have orange cuffs for his feet!
> View attachment 537150*



 I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> I seriously need to keep a eye on the timeline for the $5 for three weeks one.
> I almost forgot this week.
> November 2 to 8
> November 9 to 15
> November 16 to 22
> I am working on 3 offers from Shell too.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Quoting my own post here
remember to fill up this week and 
$5 shop maybe double up with a Shell offer for STB next Thursday.

hugs
mel


----------



## kitntrip

Airmiles has a flash offer of 7x the miles ending tomorrow night.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> Airmiles has a flash offer of 7x the miles ending tomorrow night.


*It's so tempting (heck I could call it an anniversary gift today  ) but I'm holding out for Shop the Block. I know from previous years that they will have several multiplier offers over the 6 weeks since Black Friday and Cyber Monday happen during the promo.*


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's so tempting (heck I could call it an anniversary gift today  ) but I'm holding out for Shop the Block. I know from previous years that they will have several multiplier offers over the 6 weeks since Black Friday and Cyber Monday happen during the promo.*


Yes, I'm tempted too but will wait for StB lol. I just hate waiting.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am waiting for better Black Friday offers as well.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm doing drive bys ....... 
So far I've looked at Lowes, Rona, Metro ,Sobeys,
looking for Christmas hanging baskets and planter baskets.
My problem is I love the ones at Home Depot so far.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> That's impressive!   You could  sell those.


*That just makes me break out into a cold sweat! There's NO way anyone would want to pay me what I would need to charge to make it worth my while ... the standard take your supplies and x3 to get a general idea of what to charge would bring that bag in around $130 - $150 and that's because I used a ton of scraps for the bulk of the bag. I designed the pattern from scratch and that took considerable time and multiple mock-ups before I actually sewed the bag. Making another one would be much quicker but I'm still probably looking at well over 20 hours of sewing. I'm also my own worst critic and I see so many errors that wouldn't let me sell it before i got up close & personal with the seam ripper 

Thanks for the huge compliment though, I'm impressed with myself but don't think it's good enough for anyone else.*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1382183
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1382688
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1382187
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1382190
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *That just makes me break out into a cold sweat! There's NO way anyone would want to pay me what I would need to charge to make it worth my while ... the standard take your supplies and x3 to get a general idea of what to charge would bring that bag in around $130 - $150 and that's because I used a ton of scraps for the bulk of the bag. I designed the pattern from scratch and that took considerable time and multiple mock-ups before I actually sewed the bag. Making another one would be much quicker but I'm still probably looking at well over 20 hours of sewing. I'm also my own worst critic and I see so many errors that wouldn't let me sell it before i got up close & personal with the seam ripper
> 
> Thanks for the huge compliment though, I'm impressed with myself but don't think it's good enough for anyone else.*



Actually hun, you'd be surprised.  When you posted photos I immediately thought the same.  I totally believe you could sell them.  There IS a market for Disney themed bags/purses.  In fact, there's a lady (by the name of Serendipi D) who takes requests; creates; and sells them on Facebook.  She opens a waitlist 2 or 3 times a year.  I could have sworn she was a DIS'er but when I tried searching for posts by her, I got nothing.  She's been doing this for years.  I ordered a custom made bag from her back in 2014.  I don't recall what I paid (and can't find it in my e-mails) but it was $100+ US easily...  Here's photos of the one she created for me.





This is a photo of my family.  My daughter immediately stole my Chip & Dale bag on our trip last year. She used it the whole time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, has anyone ordered merchandise from Air Miles in the past month or so?  How long did it take to arrive?  This morning I placed an order for a Switch Animal Crossing game from the remaining dream miles I have.  I hope it arrives in time for Christmas.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *That just makes me break out into a cold sweat! There's NO way anyone would want to pay me what I would need to charge to make it worth my while ... the standard take your supplies and x3 to get a general idea of what to charge would bring that bag in around $130 - $150 and that's because I used a ton of scraps for the bulk of the bag. I designed the pattern from scratch and that took considerable time and multiple mock-ups before I actually sewed the bag. Making another one would be much quicker but I'm still probably looking at well over 20 hours of sewing. I'm also my own worst critic and I see so many errors that wouldn't let me sell it before i got up close & personal with the seam ripper
> 
> Thanks for the huge compliment though, I'm impressed with myself but don't think it's good enough for anyone else.*


People who know will pay the price. My friend makes things-weighted blankets, busy books, masks, aprons(bibs) for the infirm etc. She made her first busy books for me, and didn't want to charge me what she should have. I insisted and it took a while, but I think she finally charges what her work is worth. 

It's like home baking at Church sales (when we could do that). My mom eventually just handed the Church money because it was cheaper than making the butter tarts and the church got more than what people would pay for the baking.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, has anyone ordered merchandise from Air Miles in the past month or so?  How long did it take to arrive?  This morning I placed an order for a Switch Animal Crossing game from the remaining dream miles I have.  I hope it arrives in time for Christmas.


I ordered a set of childrens walkie talkies on November 2nd and they arrived on the 9th, two days ago.  It was very fast.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> I ordered a set of childrens walkie talkies on November 2nd and they arrived on the 9th, two days ago.  It was very fast.



Awesome!  Thanks for the information.


----------



## tinkerone

I've received a few AM's offers by email.  One is that great one, spend $750 over the next week and get 115 AMs.  Not going to happen.  
The second one is collect 95 AM's get 48 AM's.  That will be done in three days as my MC AM's will post and it usually nets me hundreds of AM's.  
But seriously, that spend $750 one?  Stop sending me that.  Lol


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> I've received a few AM's offers by email.  One is that great one, spend $750 over the next week and get 115 AMs.  Not going to happen.
> The second one is collect 95 AM's get 48 AM's.  That will be done in three days as my MC AM's will post and it usually nets me hundreds of AM's.
> But seriously, that spend $750 one?  Stop sending me that.  Lol



My MC offer got reduced to spend $700 get 105AM (from spend $750 get 115AM last week). As if that would normally make any difference. 

However, I remembered that I preordered the PS5 and it’s supposed to be shipped on Nov.13, and that would work out nicely to get those air miles.  

Except I didn’t use my MC to do the preorder


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This isn't exactly Airmiles related but since I'm sure we're not the only family who is driven by price more than rewards at the moment I would be remiss if I didn't point out an EXCELLENT deal in the Metro flyer this week. They have the BEST frozen blueberries on sale for $2.99 a bag (trust me, I've eaten blueberries since February than most people do in their lives so I know which ones are good  ) They're usually around $5.99 (even though the flyer says save $2.00) 
Caveat -- I'll need to confirm that it's actually the Naturalia Blueberries not the bag shown here (they can be a bit too big and somewhat lackluster in flavour) because they are soooo good!

Bag that I'm talking about looks like this:
*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is there any special multiplier offer going on right now?  I discovered last night we are out of black printer ink and I need to order some for pick-up at Staples.  Unfortunately STB is too far away.  We need to have ink later today.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> Is there any special multiplier offer going on right now?  I discovered last night we are out of black printer ink and I need to order some for pick-up at Staples.  Unfortunately STB is too far away.  We need to have ink later today.



There was 7x AM but I think it ended yesterday. I just checked and don’t see it anymore.

ETA:  Just got an email, Staples friends and family sale starts today 15% off min $40 purchase, online or in store.


----------



## Debbie

I just my 'personal' offers from LCBO. I'm delighted to say that my go-to Jacob's Creek Rosé gets 10AM for each bottle. I think I'll do my Christmas stockup. Hmmmm I wonder how many AM I can rack up?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The StB website has been updated to show the partners participating! 
SHOP THE BLOCK 2020 COMING SOON*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Silvermist999 said:


> There was 7x AM but I think it ended yesterday. I just checked and don’t see it anymore.
> 
> ETA:  Just got an email, Staples friends and family sale starts today 15% off min $40 purchase, online or in store.



Thank you.  It's too bad I didn't order the ink last night when I realized we ran out.  But my husband was sitting in the living room waiting patiently, so loudly I swear I could hear him, for me to take the TV show we were watching off pause.    I haven't had a chance to actually purchase the ink all day so far.  I'll place the order now so I can pick it up after my 2nd shift.


----------



## bababear_50

Email offer--have to opt in





​
Wait no longer, transform your living space.​

Now is the time to take advantage of this incredible offer.​


1. Activate your offer.​

2. Shop at Rona or Lowe's and spend $75 or more in a single transaction from November 12 to 25, 2020.​

3. This exclusive offer is valid for the AIR MILES Collector Number ending in​

4. To make sure you get Bonus Miles, show your AIR MILES Card at checkout or enter your AIR MILES Collector Number in the online shopping cart.​


Get 125 Airmiles
I might be able to combine with a STB offer ....maybe.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

For those that have ordered on line from Apple.......do you still get AM if ordering through the AMS portal but chose the  in store pick up option?   I'm probably going to get DH a new IPad for Christmas but I want to wait for the Black Friday (hopefully ) 20X AM.   I don't trust that I'll get it in time if I have it shipped.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Is there any special multiplier offer going on right now? I discovered last night we are out of black printer ink and I need to order some for pick-up at Staples. Unfortunately STB is too far away. We need to have ink later today.


I am sure that you have probably ordered your ink already but I just went on the Staples website and they are having a friends and family event right now.
go to staples.ca and you will see the deal
15%off $40 spend with exclusions but I didn't see printer ink in there.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> For those that have ordered on line from Apple.......do you still get AM if ordering through the AMS portal but chose the  in store pick up option?   I'm probably going to get DH a new IPad for Christmas but I want to wait for the Black Friday (hopefully ) 20X AM.   I don't trust that I'll get it in time if I have it shipped.



Yes, you will still get the miles. I ordered an iPhone for my daughter in the spring and she picked it up in the store and I got the miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone receive their 95AM Bonus for doing the October Bonus Boom? I'm thinking those should post before we get into Shop the Block season.


----------



## cari12

Just received my 100 AM for doing 3 x 30L fills at Shell.


----------



## mkmommy

dancin Disney style said:


> For those that have ordered on line from Apple.......do you still get AM if ordering through the AMS portal but chose the  in store pick up option?   I'm probably going to get DH a new IPad for Christmas but I want to wait for the Black Friday (hopefully ) 20X AM.   I don't trust that I'll get it in time if I have it shipped.


I have in the past  but check the exclusions , was looking last week and looks like the latest version of products are excluded from  Air miles .  Not sure what IPad you are looking at as I was looking for an Apple Watch.


----------



## CanadianKrista

mkmommy said:


> I have in the past  but check the exclusions , was looking last week and looks like the latest version of products are excluded from  Air miles .  Not sure what IPad you are looking at as I was looking for an Apple Watch.


Ah darn.  I am getting the new iPad Air for DH, was hoping for the airmiles.  That sucks.  Although it means I can just go out an buy it and not worry if it will arrive for Christmas.  Or maybe get it from Staples....I wonder if that will work.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@CanadianKrista or maybe The Source?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> Actually hun, you'd be surprised. When you posted photos I immediately thought the same. I totally believe you could sell them. There IS a market for Disney themed bags/purses. In fact, there's a lady (by the name of Serendipi D) who takes requests; creates; and sells them on Facebook. She opens a waitlist 2 or 3 times a year. I could have sworn she was a DIS'er but when I tried searching for posts by her, I got nothing. She's been doing this for years. I ordered a custom made bag from her back in 2014. I don't recall what I paid (and can't find it in my e-mails) but it was $100+ US easily... Here's photos of the one she created for me.


I think I know who you are talking about.  Is it @DMGeurts  and her amazing bags!!!!!  She has many trip reports and I have been reading her trip reports for a few years now.  
@Donald - my hero you might be surprised at what people would spend money on!!!  I would totally spend that on a bag that I would use just for a Disney Trip!!!!  But then again, I could probably whip one up myself too....hmmmmmmmmmmmm...that might be something I can work on after my courses are done in Jan.  That might help me get through the rest of our cold, icy, sucky Canadian winter this year...since we probaby won't be going anywhere warm.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

hmmmm it's been over a month and no Shell AM.  since they changed their system anyway.  oh well.  i scanned my card like the screen said to do


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone receive their 95AM Bonus for doing the October Bonus Boom? I'm thinking those should post before we get into Shop the Block season.



I just asked CHAT (Jessica) and they have no idea when the 95 Bonus Boom airmiles will post,,,sorry no help at all.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Email offer--have to opt in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Wait no longer, transform your living space.​
> 
> Now is the time to take advantage of this incredible offer.​
> 
> 
> 1. Activate your offer.​
> 
> 2. Shop at Rona or Lowe's and spend $75 or more in a single transaction from November 12 to 25, 2020.​
> 
> 3. This exclusive offer is valid for the AIR MILES Collector Number ending in​
> 
> 4. To make sure you get Bonus Miles, show your AIR MILES Card at checkout or enter your AIR MILES Collector Number in the online shopping cart.​
> 
> 
> Get 125 Airmiles
> I might be able to combine with a STB offer ....maybe.
> Hugs
> Mel


Thank you, Mel, for posting this. I had inadvertently deleted my . Pulled it out of the trash bin and opted in. With a new house in the offing, I may actually need something from Rona.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mkmommy said:


> I have in the past  but check the exclusions , was looking last week and looks like the latest version of products are excluded from  Air miles .  Not sure what IPad you are looking at as I was looking for an Apple Watch.


LOL....he only uses it to watch Youtube videos and FB.  So I'll be buying the cheapest, most basic version.  I have looked at getting him a Samsung or Amazon tablet but if I wanted an IPad (or anything for that matter) I would be buying exactly what I wanted without even a thought.  So I don't want to cheap out on him.  



CanadianKrista said:


> Ah darn.  I am getting the new iPad Air for DH, was hoping for the airmiles.  That sucks.  Although it means I can just go out an buy it and not worry if it will arrive for Christmas.  Or maybe get it from Staples....I wonder if that will work.


I'm glad you mentioned Staples....it might be possible to double dip on that one for StB.  I might have forgotten about that.


----------



## juniorbugman

I was on my facebook page this morning and there is a notice that Walmart is now part of the Airmilesshoppes website but there are lots of exclusions.
Details: Electronics,* groceries, *baby products and *video games are excluded*. Purchases from Pharmacy, Financial Services, Tires, Optical, Walmart Photo Centre, Gift Cards, Online Gift Cards, and *items picked up in store are not eligible for Miles.    *So I guess it is just normal items ordered online for shipping to home that are eligible. Darn I thought I could earn miles purchasing my groceries and doing curbside pickup.


----------



## bababear_50

Post edited as I made a mistake
Global Pet is a BMO Partner
It's Jiffy Lube that isn't.,,,ok I will just maybe buy a Mastercard/Visa for that one.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

If anyone needs quick posting AM. I did a Rewarding your opinions survey yesterday and they were posted today. Worth a few moments of time if you're only a few AM short of a redemption.


----------



## ottawamom

Reminder to anyone doing the 3 week Shell promo. Yesterday was the beginning of week three. Don't forget to get some gas or do an instore purchase that will generate 1 AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Looks like some deals at Sobeys this week....

https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/441285-sobeys-select-areas-november-19-25-a-canada/


----------



## ottawamom

I wonder if any of those Max a Miles offers will coincide with Shop the Block.

Looks like the Shop the Block offer for Sobeys will be spend $100 get 5X Base AM. (read it at bottom of page in flyer)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Reminder to anyone doing the 3 week Shell promo. Yesterday was the beginning of week three. Don't forget to get some gas or do an instore purchase that will generate 1 AM.



Thanks for the reminder.
I am trying to wait till STB starts to see if I can get away with one purchase only.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Looks like some deals at Sobeys this week....
> 
> https://forum.smartcanucks.ca/441285-sobeys-select-areas-november-19-25-a-canada/


Yeah 
My Prime chicken is finally back with a half decent price and airmiles too.!
Thanks for posting the flyer
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get this?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, I literally just opted in to the above offer over an hour ago and in that same time period, I had to cancel my mastercard due to a fraudulent purchase through paypal.  So now, will that above offer work with my NEW mastercard which I will receive in two business days?  Should I be contacting air miles once I get the new credit card to make sure I can still activate and use this offer??

Or is the offer tied to my air miles number?


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, I literally just opted in to the above offer over an hour ago and in that same time period, I had to cancel my mastercard due to a fraudulent purchase through paypal.  So now, will that above offer work with my NEW mastercard which I will receive in two business days?  Should I be contacting air miles once I get the new credit card to make sure I can still activate and use this offer??
> 
> Or is the offer tied to my air miles number?



Hi Hon
Is this offer tied to the fraudulent use of the mastercard?
Like was the email truly from BMO / Airmiles or a scammer?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh sorry, that didnt come across properly.
The offer is legit. But, I had to cancel my MC as I found a fraudulent transaction on my account through paypal.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok 
I would try to call BMO on the offer and explain the situation,,, see if the offer can be tied to the new card/

Best wishes
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

In the terms of the bmo portion, it just says to charge $700 to the card, nothing that it needs to be from partner stores. Is that typical? My mind is drawing a blank on past offers.

my cat is have surgery next week, so there is the $700 charged (actually $1400!)


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this?
> 
> View attachment 538921


I have it too but the Sobeys part is $200.  Not really sure I can do the $700.  I’m thinking about how I might go about it...maybe buying gift cards to do some Christmas shopping. It might work out if my kids would hurry up and give me their lists.  
Does anyone know if Sobeys sells Staples gift cards and if I can pay for an online staples purchase with that gift card?   I’m thinking possible StB purchase.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> In the terms of the bmo portion, it just says to charge $700 to the card, nothing that it needs to be from partner stores. Is that typical? My mind is drawing a blank on past offers.
> 
> my cat is have surgery next week, so there is the $700 charged (actually $1400!)


It does say at partners....I think is just cut off in the above

ETA:  I just looked at my email and it doesn’t say partners and neither does the T&C but I’m sure I saw it when I opted in.


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this?
> 
> View attachment 538921


Yes, that is the offer I was sent.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1383283
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1383277

Metro Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1383748

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1383284
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I wanted to wish Mickey Mouse a Happy 92nd birthday today Nov 18th.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just noticed this...got it yesterday.  LOL...I don’t usually even look at these types of emails or else I scan over them and don’t notice anything, even when it’s there (which is what is did with this yesterday).  No idea why I looked at it a second time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get this?


I just opted in.  
Hopefully we can spend 200.00 at Safeway.  We have done a little more shopping there for fresh items lately as Superstore is consistently out of soooo many fresh veggie and fruits.  I don't know what is happening at our Superstore, but they are loosing lots of money by not having big holes of items in that store.  

The rest of the offer should be easy.  Between 3 vehicles on the road, someone is always needing to fill of their vehicle, and we use our cc for all our purchases, and pay it off each month when we pay our bills.  With Christmas shopping starting, we will not have any trouble hitting 700.00 for the month.


----------



## kristabelle13

juniorbugman said:


> I wanted to wish Mickey Mouse a Happy 92nd birthday today Nov 18th.
> View attachment 539032



AND Minnie Mouse! She always gets forgotten today


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

A few years ago we were in Disney on November 18. We surprised Minnie with a "happy birthday" music playing candle and my DDs made cards for her. It was one of our most memorable character interactions. Minnie was so happy that we remembered her birthday. Minnie took the girls by the hand and posed with them at different photo spots in the room and the Photopass photographer was amazing. It was very special and the pictures are priceless.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I just noticed a couple of my Bonus Boom offers posted yesterday. I am guessing we will have that promo wrapped up very shortly.  I don't recall anyone getting their 95 miles yet for this.


----------



## ottawamom

Still waiting. Hope them arrive soon.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I received the Nintendo Switch game I ordered from Air Miles.  Fairly quickly.  I ordered on Wednesday the 11th.  It was shipped on Monday the 16th.  I received it either Wednesday or Thursday past.  I forget.

By the way, does anyone like the Schneider or Maple Leaf sausage rounds?  We get them occasionally to make our own Egg McMuffins.  The last time I purchased them, I bought the Maple Leaf refridgerated ones pre-cooked ones, not frozen.  I "cook" them in a frying pan to warm them up and put some color on them.  Not a lot of grease and they stay their size.  Yesterday I bought 4 packages (50 air miles) of the Schneider frozen ones (non-cooked).  This morning I put two in a frying pan and holy smokes the amount of grease!  I swear they shrunk by half once they were cooked.  Still tasty though.


----------



## ottawamom

I picked up 4 boxes also. I was going to split with their mini pies but they weren't shipped to the store. I find if I let them thaw before cooking they don't shrink as much.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I picked up 4 boxes also. I was going to split with their mini pies but they weren't shipped to the store. I find if I let them thaw before cooking they don't shrink as much.



Ohh, I'll have to try that next time.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I'm on the back burner on this last set of promo's.  Xmas has been bought and stored since oh... June?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*****Warning, very long post here with only a bit of pertinent AIRMILES info. You can ignore it if you get bored 

Reporting in from a trip to Foodland that belongs in several different threads, but other than the StB I'll just post HERE, my comfy, safe spot with all my favourite peeps! 
This one to report on my airmiles haul today and what's coming up at some point before Thursday when my Metro offers switch.

We border several different hot spots in the province right now and figure it won't be long before we slide into Red ourselves. We decided (ok read that as I decided and then convinced hubby ) that it would be responsible to stick close to home now that things are getting "messy" again so if we needed anything that we can't get in Guelph, this weekend would be the last time we'll look at flyers or offers that we can't get in our own city. Foodland flyer was just too good for us to pass up so we made the trek to Elmira to a store that's actually big enough to have the stuff on sale in stock! ---side note feel really bad for that community that it will get pulled into Red because they are part of Waterloo yet they are mainly a hub for the rural community.
Bought:*

* 10 boxes of granola bars, hubby loves them and at $2, buy 10 get 100 miles it was a no-brainer*
*3 boxes of perogies, again hubby loves them $2.50 buy 3 get 25 miles *
*3 boxes of mini chickee pies, again hubby loves them but they seem to be out of stock EVERYWHERE else we've looked so price wasn't even a factor in this $5.99 buy 3 get 30 miles*
*Santa spied a few things while we were there as well those bagged Brookes chocolates, $4.29 buy 2 get 20 miles*
*Had a couple of loaded offers as well*

*total pretax spend $65.97 (urgh comment about this in the StB thread ) used the remaining $14.58 on a gift card and put the rest on the MC 
Snagged 208 miles! Happy shoppers.

I'm going to spend the next couple of days studying the pantry, recipes, flyers to make some shopping lists. I have a HUGE threshold spend at Metro this week, spend $140 get 140 but if I plan it carefully i can do that and knock off 2 of the Metro StB coupons. *

******here's where i wander into the "this has nothing to do with AM territory" *****
*For the COVID Creativity thread: I need some more material, notions and 2 special presser feet for my sewing machine to finish a couple of project that are ongoing. Rather than hop on Amazon, I'm going to hit up the very small local sewing store, pay the much higher prices for the presser feet, needles & bobbins for my machine. Then on Thursday I'll go to Len's Mill for the material since they have 30% ANYTHING with even the smallest spec of black on it (get it Black Friday !) including fabrics! We are extremely fortunate to have both of these stores in our city, that we can afford to shop in them and that we will be helping our local economy keep moving. I'm excited to go to both of these stores, it's like Home Hardware for my hubby  I'm slowly working on building up our supply of 3-layer masks, the polypropylene seems to make them fit differently and is a P I A to sew with!

For the Christmas thread : I just don't have it in me to do much about this whole season right now. Not sure if I'll put the tree up or not, might hang the wreath on the door? I'll change out the kleenex boxes for the cute Christmas designs i bought at boxing day sales (if i can find them!) I might make one or possibly 2 of the family-favourite treats but i'm really starting to HATE cooking things I love to eat but can no longer even taste 

Meanwhile, I'm still struggling, pushing thru each day. The girls have made the decision to return the puppy to the rescue agency because they simply can't afford to keep her any longer. She's constantly needing to go to the vet (probably close to $2,000 in bills in just under 2 months!), she's taken to barking constantly and still is not housetrained. That's a hard one to deal with, I'm not sure how I'll support them as they move thru this transition period when my tank is empty. While we did find a hospital that has the ability to give me the treatments i was receiving in Toronto they are currently within the shutdown zone. I don't know how that would work out since I need to go every single weekday for about 6 weeks - that would more than likely mean I should stay in the house other than those trips but hubby hasn't been grocery shopping since March, he's in a very high risk category - how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!

PHEW, rather wordy tonight, sorry gang for taking this waaay off topic.*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Meanwhile, I'm still struggling, pushing thru each day. The girls have made the decision to return the puppy to the rescue agency because they simply can't afford to keep her any longer. She's constantly needing to go to the vet (probably close to $2,000 in bills in just under 2 months!), she's taken to barking constantly and still is not housetrained. That's a hard one to deal with, I'm not sure how I'll support them as they move thru this transition period when my tank is empty. While we did find a hospital that has the ability to give me the treatments i was receiving in Toronto they are currently within the shutdown zone. I don't know how that would work out since I need to go every single weekday for about 6 weeks - that would more than likely mean I should stay in the house other than those trips but hubby hasn't been grocery shopping since March, he's in a very high risk category - how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!
> 
> PHEW, rather wordy tonight, sorry gang for taking this waaay off topic.*


PLEASE figure out a way to get your treatments.  This is so so so important.  Can the girls get your groceries...what about Instacard or Ubereats grocery?  There has to be some shopping service in your area.  Call your Metro and explain...maybe they could put your order together and have it ready for a taxi to pick up.  

I'm heartbroken about the dog.  I know how hard that is going to be.  Have they spoken with the vet about costs...good vets will work with families to help.  Barking....that can be fixed...it just takes the right trainer.  I know someone who is literally the dog whisperer.  From what you've told me about the rescue...will they even take the dog back?  

There has to be a way we can fix these problems!   I'm probably going to have a lot of time off work this winter....I could be your personal Uber.


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, one foot in front of the other. Tackle one issue at a time and you'll get through them all. You've got a lot on your plate give yourself time. Everything doesn't have to be resolved tomorrow.

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *****Warning, very long post here with only a bit of pertinent AIRMILES info. You can ignore it if you get bored
> 
> Reporting in from a trip to Foodland that belongs in several different threads, but other than the StB I'll just post HERE, my comfy, safe spot with all my favourite peeps!
> This one to report on my airmiles haul today and what's coming up at some point before Thursday when my Metro offers switch.
> 
> We border several different hot spots in the province right now and figure it won't be long before we slide into Red ourselves. We decided (ok read that as I decided and then convinced hubby ) that it would be responsible to stick close to home now that things are getting "messy" again so if we needed anything that we can't get in Guelph, this weekend would be the last time we'll look at flyers or offers that we can't get in our own city. Foodland flyer was just too good for us to pass up so we made the trek to Elmira to a store that's actually big enough to have the stuff on sale in stock! ---side note feel really bad for that community that it will get pulled into Red because they are part of Waterloo yet they are mainly a hub for the rural community.
> Bought:*
> 
> * 10 boxes of granola bars, hubby loves them and at $2, buy 10 get 100 miles it was a no-brainer*
> *3 boxes of perogies, again hubby loves them $2.50 buy 3 get 25 miles *
> *3 boxes of mini chickee pies, again hubby loves them but they seem to be out of stock EVERYWHERE else we've looked so price wasn't even a factor in this $5.99 buy 3 get 30 miles*
> *Santa spied a few things while we were there as well those bagged Brookes chocolates, $4.29 buy 2 get 20 miles*
> *Had a couple of loaded offers as well*
> 
> *total pretax spend $65.97 (urgh comment about this in the StB thread ) used the remaining $14.58 on a gift card and put the rest on the MC
> Snagged 208 miles! Happy shoppers.
> 
> I'm going to spend the next couple of days studying the pantry, recipes, flyers to make some shopping lists. I have a HUGE threshold spend at Metro this week, spend $140 get 140 but if I plan it carefully i can do that and knock off 2 of the Metro StB coupons. *
> 
> ******here's where i wander into the "this has nothing to do with AM territory" *****
> *For the COVID Creativity thread: I need some more material, notions and 2 special presser feet for my sewing machine to finish a couple of project that are ongoing. Rather than hop on Amazon, I'm going to hit up the very small local sewing store, pay the much higher prices for the presser feet, needles & bobbins for my machine. Then on Thursday I'll go to Len's Mill for the material since they have 30% ANYTHING with even the smallest spec of black on it (get it Black Friday !) including fabrics! We are extremely fortunate to have both of these stores in our city, that we can afford to shop in them and that we will be helping our local economy keep moving. I'm excited to go to both of these stores, it's like Home Hardware for my hubby  I'm slowly working on building up our supply of 3-layer masks, the polypropylene seems to make them fit differently and is a P I A to sew with!
> 
> For the Christmas thread : I just don't have it in me to do much about this whole season right now. Not sure if I'll put the tree up or not, might hang the wreath on the door? I'll change out the kleenex boxes for the cute Christmas designs i bought at boxing day sales (if i can find them!) I might make one or possibly 2 of the family-favourite treats but i'm really starting to HATE cooking things I love to eat but can no longer even taste
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still struggling, pushing thru each day. The girls have made the decision to return the puppy to the rescue agency because they simply can't afford to keep her any longer. She's constantly needing to go to the vet (probably close to $2,000 in bills in just under 2 months!), she's taken to barking constantly and still is not housetrained. That's a hard one to deal with, I'm not sure how I'll support them as they move thru this transition period when my tank is empty. While we did find a hospital that has the ability to give me the treatments i was receiving in Toronto they are currently within the shutdown zone. I don't know how that would work out since I need to go every single weekday for about 6 weeks - that would more than likely mean I should stay in the house other than those trips but hubby hasn't been grocery shopping since March, he's in a very high risk category - how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!
> 
> PHEW, rather wordy tonight, sorry gang for taking this waaay off topic.*


Oh, love, don't let it all overwhelm you.  We have your back.  

Talked with DH and have decided that we will not be doing the Christmas tree thing this year either.  He put up outdoor lights and that is going to be it for this season.  We would have 30/40/50 over for Christmas Eve, which obviously isn't happening this year.  Our Christmas dinner is being streamlined as well, only seven.  Our two children and their loved ones.  The only one who will question no tree will be our four year old grandson.  He'll get over it.
Your girls will be heart broke about the dog but they have each other to lean on so let that not weigh heavy on your heart.  As much as we want to embrace our children and fix all their issues I have learned I can't, so I stand in the background and wait for them to ask for help.  They often surprise me, although I probably shouldn't be.

If you need to talk about anything you always have your online friends.  Feel free to post what you want.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *****Warning, very long post here with only a bit of pertinent AIRMILES info. You can ignore it if you get bored
> 
> Reporting in from a trip to Foodland that belongs in several different threads, but other than the StB I'll just post HERE, my comfy, safe spot with all my favourite peeps!
> This one to report on my airmiles haul today and what's coming up at some point before Thursday when my Metro offers switch.
> 
> We border several different hot spots in the province right now and figure it won't be long before we slide into Red ourselves. We decided (ok read that as I decided and then convinced hubby ) that it would be responsible to stick close to home now that things are getting "messy" again so if we needed anything that we can't get in Guelph, this weekend would be the last time we'll look at flyers or offers that we can't get in our own city. Foodland flyer was just too good for us to pass up so we made the trek to Elmira to a store that's actually big enough to have the stuff on sale in stock! ---side note feel really bad for that community that it will get pulled into Red because they are part of Waterloo yet they are mainly a hub for the rural community.
> Bought:*
> 
> * 10 boxes of granola bars, hubby loves them and at $2, buy 10 get 100 miles it was a no-brainer*
> *3 boxes of perogies, again hubby loves them $2.50 buy 3 get 25 miles *
> *3 boxes of mini chickee pies, again hubby loves them but they seem to be out of stock EVERYWHERE else we've looked so price wasn't even a factor in this $5.99 buy 3 get 30 miles*
> *Santa spied a few things while we were there as well those bagged Brookes chocolates, $4.29 buy 2 get 20 miles*
> *Had a couple of loaded offers as well*
> 
> *total pretax spend $65.97 (urgh comment about this in the StB thread ) used the remaining $14.58 on a gift card and put the rest on the MC
> Snagged 208 miles! Happy shoppers.
> 
> I'm going to spend the next couple of days studying the pantry, recipes, flyers to make some shopping lists. I have a HUGE threshold spend at Metro this week, spend $140 get 140 but if I plan it carefully i can do that and knock off 2 of the Metro StB coupons. *
> 
> ******here's where i wander into the "this has nothing to do with AM territory" *****
> *For the COVID Creativity thread: I need some more material, notions and 2 special presser feet for my sewing machine to finish a couple of project that are ongoing. Rather than hop on Amazon, I'm going to hit up the very small local sewing store, pay the much higher prices for the presser feet, needles & bobbins for my machine. Then on Thursday I'll go to Len's Mill for the material since they have 30% ANYTHING with even the smallest spec of black on it (get it Black Friday !) including fabrics! We are extremely fortunate to have both of these stores in our city, that we can afford to shop in them and that we will be helping our local economy keep moving. I'm excited to go to both of these stores, it's like Home Hardware for my hubby  I'm slowly working on building up our supply of 3-layer masks, the polypropylene seems to make them fit differently and is a P I A to sew with!
> 
> For the Christmas thread : I just don't have it in me to do much about this whole season right now. Not sure if I'll put the tree up or not, might hang the wreath on the door? I'll change out the kleenex boxes for the cute Christmas designs i bought at boxing day sales (if i can find them!) I might make one or possibly 2 of the family-favourite treats but i'm really starting to HATE cooking things I love to eat but can no longer even taste
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still struggling, pushing thru each day. The girls have made the decision to return the puppy to the rescue agency because they simply can't afford to keep her any longer. She's constantly needing to go to the vet (probably close to $2,000 in bills in just under 2 months!), she's taken to barking constantly and still is not housetrained. That's a hard one to deal with, I'm not sure how I'll support them as they move thru this transition period when my tank is empty. While we did find a hospital that has the ability to give me the treatments i was receiving in Toronto they are currently within the shutdown zone. I don't know how that would work out since I need to go every single weekday for about 6 weeks - that would more than likely mean I should stay in the house other than those trips but hubby hasn't been grocery shopping since March, he's in a very high risk category - how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!
> 
> PHEW, rather wordy tonight, sorry gang for taking this waaay off topic.*



sending so many hugs, jacqueline. it sounds like you have an absolute mountain on your plate, and that’s really hard. 

can you lean on your kids for grocery shopping? i know they’re processing the pup, but i bet they still want to help. my parents have needed some extra help lately, and i’m glad they’ve asked. i would so much rather do what i can so they can take care of their health.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *****Warning, very long post here with only a bit of pertinent AIRMILES info. You can ignore it if you get bored
> 
> Reporting in from a trip to Foodland that belongs in several different threads, but other than the StB I'll just post HERE, my comfy, safe spot with all my favourite peeps!
> This one to report on my airmiles haul today and what's coming up at some point before Thursday when my Metro offers switch.
> 
> We border several different hot spots in the province right now and figure it won't be long before we slide into Red ourselves. We decided (ok read that as I decided and then convinced hubby ) that it would be responsible to stick close to home now that things are getting "messy" again so if we needed anything that we can't get in Guelph, this weekend would be the last time we'll look at flyers or offers that we can't get in our own city. Foodland flyer was just too good for us to pass up so we made the trek to Elmira to a store that's actually big enough to have the stuff on sale in stock! ---side note feel really bad for that community that it will get pulled into Red because they are part of Waterloo yet they are mainly a hub for the rural community.
> Bought:*
> 
> * 10 boxes of granola bars, hubby loves them and at $2, buy 10 get 100 miles it was a no-brainer*
> *3 boxes of perogies, again hubby loves them $2.50 buy 3 get 25 miles *
> *3 boxes of mini chickee pies, again hubby loves them but they seem to be out of stock EVERYWHERE else we've looked so price wasn't even a factor in this $5.99 buy 3 get 30 miles*
> *Santa spied a few things while we were there as well those bagged Brookes chocolates, $4.29 buy 2 get 20 miles*
> *Had a couple of loaded offers as well*
> 
> *total pretax spend $65.97 (urgh comment about this in the StB thread ) used the remaining $14.58 on a gift card and put the rest on the MC
> Snagged 208 miles! Happy shoppers.
> 
> I'm going to spend the next couple of days studying the pantry, recipes, flyers to make some shopping lists. I have a HUGE threshold spend at Metro this week, spend $140 get 140 but if I plan it carefully i can do that and knock off 2 of the Metro StB coupons. *
> 
> ******here's where i wander into the "this has nothing to do with AM territory" *****
> *For the COVID Creativity thread: I need some more material, notions and 2 special presser feet for my sewing machine to finish a couple of project that are ongoing. Rather than hop on Amazon, I'm going to hit up the very small local sewing store, pay the much higher prices for the presser feet, needles & bobbins for my machine. Then on Thursday I'll go to Len's Mill for the material since they have 30% ANYTHING with even the smallest spec of black on it (get it Black Friday !) including fabrics! We are extremely fortunate to have both of these stores in our city, that we can afford to shop in them and that we will be helping our local economy keep moving. I'm excited to go to both of these stores, it's like Home Hardware for my hubby  I'm slowly working on building up our supply of 3-layer masks, the polypropylene seems to make them fit differently and is a P I A to sew with!
> 
> For the Christmas thread : I just don't have it in me to do much about this whole season right now. Not sure if I'll put the tree up or not, might hang the wreath on the door? I'll change out the kleenex boxes for the cute Christmas designs i bought at boxing day sales (if i can find them!) I might make one or possibly 2 of the family-favourite treats but i'm really starting to HATE cooking things I love to eat but can no longer even taste
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still struggling, pushing thru each day. The girls have made the decision to return the puppy to the rescue agency because they simply can't afford to keep her any longer. She's constantly needing to go to the vet (probably close to $2,000 in bills in just under 2 months!), she's taken to barking constantly and still is not housetrained. That's a hard one to deal with, I'm not sure how I'll support them as they move thru this transition period when my tank is empty. While we did find a hospital that has the ability to give me the treatments i was receiving in Toronto they are currently within the shutdown zone. I don't know how that would work out since I need to go every single weekday for about 6 weeks - that would more than likely mean I should stay in the house other than those trips but hubby hasn't been grocery shopping since March, he's in a very high risk category - how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!
> 
> PHEW, rather wordy tonight, sorry gang for taking this waaay off topic.*


Jacqueline. I so wanted to 'like' the Foodland part of your post, 'love' the Black Friday fabric shopping part, 'gasp' at the cost of the puppy (DS has a Bernie that was exceedingly costly the first years of his life. Even with insurance, he cost them thousands of dollars), and 'sad' at your treatments issues. This is one space where Facebook, with their  icon wins.  Take care. Tackle one thing at a time, and know that sometimes 'good enough' is best.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> how would we get our food? Metro doesn't deliver and most of my food comes from there!


Can either of your kids shop for you or baring that what about check out people in the neighbourhood and see if there is anybody who is doing grocery shopping for people who can't go out?   I watch CTV news and they are always talking about groups that help out people.


Donald - my hero said:


> I'm slowly working on building up our supply of 3-layer masks, the polypropylene seems to make them fit differently and is a P I A to sew with!


So I am trying to figure out what exactly polypropylene is so I will ask the Mask expert @Donald - my hero .   Yup that's what you are to me.   I read somewhere that it was like the interfacing that you can iron onto the material and I also read somewhere else it is like the material that the reusable Dollarama bags are made of.  So what exactly is it?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I want to say thank you to all of you for being so compassionate.  I've never hidden the fact that i have a mental illness (heck it's in my signature!) but I'm also very cautious about how much i share because I've learned over the years that it is a term that frightens people and has cost us friendships. It's a go-to comment when unexplainable violent acts take place "they must have stopped taking their meds" 

I'll answer the questions you've asked and respond to your comments as well.

YES, I will be getting the treatments. As a couple we've decided that what's best for us is for me to wait until January. The lockdown will be over by then (fingers crossed!) and hopefully Peel will have gotten it's crap in order!  It just doesn't feel right for me to be driving in an out of the hottest spot in our province right now. We've been told to stay close to home, no travelling out of a red zone into others and I just can't justify it right now. I have the support of the best human in the world, like seriously, my hubby would (and has) do anything for me. He understands me better than i do myself at times. I see the pain in his eyes right now because all he can do is watch, he can't fix this. I have an amazing psychiatrist who still "sees" me weekly through online sessions. She gives me "homework" occasionally to help me focus on myself, that's where the journal cover, the purse and the nightie (still in the planning stage) came from, this weekend we had to make a decision and then let her know tomorrow.

Piper -- the puppy. They've paid for session with TWO different trainers and their vet is wonderful. UofG has a world-renowned vet college and that is where they take their pets. They have done all they can to make it work but it really is the best decision for all 3 of them to give her up. The contract they have with the rescue agency clearly states they need to surrender the dog back to the agency if they can no longer care for her. It will be extremely hard because Piper was to be a sort of therapy dog for our daughter 

Getting someone else to grocery shop for us? Uhm, yeah, that's a no. Tried it earlier and I still ended up needing to go back out, i can only eat so few things and it requires reading labels every single time, even on items that i have already bought because ingredients changes.

@juniorbugman    Polypropylene - NO it is not interfacing (but some people have used that in masks) it  can't be ironed  because it's basically plastic it will melt. I am able to use a low heat iron to carefully press open the seams though. YES, it's what the bags some stores sell as reusable ones, Dollaramas are but ones you get at metro/sobey's aren't because they've been coated in plastic to help keep them clean. It cuts like a stiff fabric but doesn't fray. I'm currently sewing it directly into the masks I'm now making but it is also possible to carefully split open a seam on a mask and insert a layer of this. I got mine at Len's Mill in a big piece
it looks like this: (stole this image from a company that makes masks and sells the filters as well) *


----------



## tinkerone

You know who you are.....Happy Birthday


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Birthday to You Jacqueline!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style




----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Debbie

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline!


----------



## alohamom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUELINE


----------



## marchingstar




----------



## marchingstar

off topic: 

anyone want to help me dream?

i’ve never taken an all-inclusive vacation, but these days i’m really dreaming about one. i want to relax at a nice resort! i feel like people here have talked about these types of trips before but i don’t remember any details.

i don’t have opinions on where i want to go (Mexico, the Caribbean, you tell me!). we would be traveling as a family though, so no adult-only resorts.

PS: i’m still super dreaming...i imagine it won’t be until at least 2022 before my family is ready to travel.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@marchingstar I have currently narrowed down the MANY choices for our next big family trip to Punta Cana in the DR and the resort is the Hyatt Ziva Cap Cana!

Family resort with an onsite waterpark, beautiful calm beach and close drive from the airport. Amenities are all new and modern with tons of food options.

We went on a multigenerational trip in 2019 to The Grand at Moon Palace in Cancun and it was amazing, although the ocean wasn’t the best.

When looking at prices, don’t let the high adult cost put you off as some resort offer really good deals for kids under 12 and some under 18. For example, The Grand was $2500 per adult but kids were $700. So a family of 4 would be $6400 which is amazing for a 5 star. Now this is pricing from Halifax.


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> off topic:
> 
> anyone want to help me dream?
> 
> i’ve never taken an all-inclusive vacation, but these days i’m really dreaming about one. i want to relax at a nice resort! i feel like people here have talked about these types of trips before but i don’t remember any details.
> 
> i don’t have opinions on where i want to go (Mexico, the Caribbean, you tell me!). we would be traveling as a family though, so no adult-only resorts.
> 
> PS: i’m still super dreaming...i imagine it won’t be until at least 2022 before my family is ready to travel.


I've been to AI's in both Mexico and the Caribbean, you really can't go wrong with either.  Just make sure you book at least a 4 star, you don't want anything less.  Not to scare you but be cautious where ever it is you land.  Resorts are safe but when leaving resorts make sure to pay attention to surroundings.  
We loved Jamaica the most, it is a beautiful country full of lots of history, plenty to do if you are looking for day excursions.  Dunn's River Falls comes to mind.  We took our children to see Rose Hall where the legend of the White Witch is.  They enjoyed that, it was ghostly for them and good history.  
Mexico as well has a ton of places that are good.  We have been to both coasts.  Puerto Vallarta is another place that is beautiful with some lovely history.  The ocean isn't as vibrant though.
Anyways, just to let you know, most places are good but keep in mind the rating.  
Happy planning.


----------



## alohamom

m


tinkerone said:


> Just make sure you book at least a 4 star, you don't want anything less.



This is very true. 
As well, my BFF has worked in travel for years and she advises that not all countries 4 stars are the same.
A 4 star in Cuba is a 3 star in Barbados. I don't know why this is rated this way but compare amenities and read, read, read reviews
I like to look at the traveller pictures on Tripadvisor (not the promo ones posted by the resort itself) and do a little detective work from them
If the resort advertises a calm peaceful adult pool but the majority of the travellers photos show it crowded and full of partiers then this might not be true LOL
I always look at the beach photos too because if the travellers photos mirror the promotional ones then I know at least the beach is decent
I don't always trust the written reviews because I know they can be manipulated easier


----------



## bababear_50

Riviera Maya Mexico for me Marchingstar .

Top of my list of things we did or experienced last trip
1. Butler service (gotta try this once in a lifetime right)
2.  Spa/salon
3. Poolside BBQ
4. Swim up pool bar
5. swimming in natural underwater caves
6, swimming with the Sea Turtles
7. Visiting Mayan ruins
8. ATV riding in the forest
9. Lunch in a tropical rainforest natural preserve.
10.  Shopping in open markets

I am definitely going back here someday.
https://www.xcaret.com/en/https://www.xcaret.com/en/attractions/underground-rivers/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riviera_Maya
New things to try
1. Tad bit scared but........................................... Ziplining
2. ATV forest adventure
3. Stone tub on terrace
4. Visit a Mexican Mansion
5. Relax and Explore


And for little ones check out their new Park for kids
https://everythingplayadelcarmen.com/xcaret-childrens-world/http://www.familyvacationhub.com/ca...ark-is-full-of-family-fun-eco-activities.htmlHugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Mexico for me Marchingstar
> 
> I am definitely going back here someday.
> https://www.xcaret.com/en/https://www.xcaret.com/en/attractions/underground-rivers/
> Hugs
> Mel



I agree @bababear_50  xcaret is phenomenal.  
@marchingstar I would say that one of our best non-Hawaii vacations was the Mayan area that Xcaret is located.


----------



## tinkerone

Another one for Xcaret Park.  We stayed at the Occidental at Xcaret.  It is right beside the Xcaret Park.  There were small boats that ran through the lobby of the hotel, picked you up and dropped you off at an entrance to the park, maybe a 5 minute ride.  Gorgeous hotel, great dinning, lots of entertainment.  This was about 15 years ago, well before the new one was built, but reading the reviews it sounds like it's just as nice.  
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...ation-Playa_del_Carmen_Yucatan_Peninsula.html
There's so much to choose from!  You have your work cut out for you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

We have done many AI vacays to many different countries.  I've never been to one that was truly bad....a couple that were just ok but they were cheap and you get what you pay for.  You have to do your homework and by that I don't mean read reviews for 15 minutes.  It means you need to spend a few hours reading reviews and researching the country.  You need to know what is considered rude/polite behaviour....ok maybe that's just a me thing but it's something I've always done and as a result I've been treated very well.   

 I want to comment on star rating.  It is something that is greatly misunderstood and as a result when you read reviews, on places like Tripadvisor, you will get a lot of unreasonable complaints.   Properties are rated on the number of amenities.  It has absolutely nothing to do with cleanliness, maintenance or food.   

Probably my favourite place to go is Riviera Maya but when we go there we have stayed in the high end 5+ star properties.   One thing to be very aware of with that area....Mexico in general....is that things have changed a lot in the last 2 years.  The cartels never used to come anywhere close to the tourist areas but now they will come right on to the resorts.   You have to stay  at resorts that are not on the public beaches.   There are gorgeous resorts and condos in Playa del Carmen but that's all public beach and now there are regular  incidents in that area.  The government works pretty hard at covering it up because the tourist industry is huge.

For a more reasonable priced vacay I love Cuba.  The people there are the best anywhere....they keep bringing us back.  Time after time we are treated like royalty.   We have stayed at brand new resorts and old resorts.   To fully enjoy yourself there you need to know what Cuba is and have appropriate expectations.  Choosing the right resort requires a fair amount of research.   I've got a list of resorts that I want to stay at.   My one and only draw back to Cuba is that you don't see a ton of huge palm trees so that tropical vibe is a tad absent.  The beaches though are the best you will see anywhere. 

The other most common spot is Dominican Republic.  We've been several times to all different areas.  All are pretty similar but the beaches are a little different on different sides of the island.  If beach is a hug factor I would suggest Punta Cana but as close to the airport as possible.  The water is calmer down that way....the further north you go the water is rough and people go for surfing.    I highly DO NOT recommend going to Sosua on the north side of the island.  All the beach there is public and it's teaming with beggars, prostitutes and stay dogs.  Walking through the town there is very dangerous.  One thing I really hate about DR is the timeshare sharks that literally pursue you through your resort.  They are relentless.   ONE time we managed to get the guy to back off and stop following us. 

There are several other islands  that are really nice but rather expensive.  St. Lucia, Barbados, Aruba and T&C.


----------



## bababear_50

I would definitely go back to Cuba BUT this time I want a 5 t star resort.
When I am ready I will be researching and asking for lots of suggestions.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

On a side note, I just wanted to advise that Hudson's Bay seems to be having trouble.  There's news articles out yesterday and today about them not paying their rent across Canada and locations closing...

One of these years I'd like to go to Xcaret.  I keep reading great trip reports about it.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> On a side note, I just wanted to advise that Hudson's Bay seems to be having trouble.  There's news articles out yesterday and today about them not paying their rent across Canada and locations closing...
> 
> One of these years I'd like to go to Xcaret.  I keep reading great trip reports about it.



So far, so good with shipping from The Bay over the past month.


----------



## bababear_50

I think all delivery sources are going to be somewhat taxed this season.
I just got my baby Magic Bag that I ordered from Amazon and it was delivered via UPS delivery.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I would definitely go back to Cuba BUT this time I want a 5 t star resort.
> When I am ready I will be researching and asking for lots of suggestions.
> Hugs
> Mel


There aren’t a lot of 5 stars in Cuba but lots of great 4.5.   Most will have an upgrade option for things like butler service or all al a carte meals.   It’s actually a better value to do it that way but that depends on the time of year.


----------



## bababear_50

Nope............. nope......................... nope....if I am in lockdown so are you,,,,
ha ha ha just kidding
here are your weekly flyers

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1384589
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1384290Bay, Rakuten,Old Navy/Gap , H&M,KIBO , OLG
Buy 50$ Gift card get 60 bonus airmiles

*************See Page 5 of 16*****************
Star Wars Mandalorian The Child Cookie Kit
$8.99

Blue Bonus
General Mills Chex or Cheerios cereal buy 5 boxes get 95 airmiles
$3.99 each

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1384292

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1384294
Shop safely please
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes, made me feel very special. *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Xcaret is AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZING


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah Sample source is taking pity upon me being in lockdown.

​

SURPRISE! WATCH YOUR MAILBOX!Congratulations! Based on your profile, you have been selected to try out a sample of *Starbucks® K-Cups®*!
We're sending you a sample kit of Starbucks® K-Cups® in 2 delicious roasts - Pike Place® Roast and True North
Please make sure to try your sample soon after you receive it. As usual, we will be sending you a quick survey to collect your rating and review!
Please allow 5-15 business days for your sample to arrive.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

that would be awesome if that was whole beans instead of K-cups.

but coffee!  MMMMM  I miss it, I have been having too much acid reflux right now, so it is off my list, and the Dr. wants me to take some pill or something.  maybe then the coffee can return!
i have been "coffee sober" for almost a week now?  auuuuuugh


----------



## bababear_50

Can anyone see the amount on the Amazon gift card that needs to be purchased to get the 20 airmiles.

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html
Also if it's $50.00 do you think I could buy 2 $25.00 ones?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Can anyone see the amount on the Amazon gift card that needs to be purchased to get the 20 airmiles.
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.htmlAlso if it's $50.00 do you think I could buy 2 $25.00 ones?



I opened up the PDF file and this is what it shows for the gift card offer.
Gift Card Offer Offer valid November 2, 2020 through to January 3, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Nintendo - $24.99 or $50, Sony - $25 or $50, Keg - $50, HBC - $50, Winners - $50, or Amazon - $100. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account. ®™ 
Looks like it is a $100 Amazon gift card.


----------



## ottawamom

I had to look it up on the Shell site. It's a $100 GC. I was thinking about it as I like to have some $ on my Amazon account for Kindle book purchases.


----------



## marchingstar

to everyone sharing their ideas and experiences with all-inclusive,



i am so grateful for all the details! 

i’m dipping my toes in with some research about xcaret. it really does look amazing! so many things to do. i priced it out in the airmiles site and it looks like it’ll run about 50,000 miles for a week-long stay, so it seems a bit pricey, but also like it comes with everything.


----------



## bababear_50

Just ,,ridiculous ...................................
I have been on hold waiting to speak to a Sobeys customer service rep for 53 minutes...............................just plain crazy.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Hang up and call back. They've put you in an infinite loop.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited to add:
I ended up making a full batch of jam,,I figured what else do I have to do right now while I'm stuck at home,,,,

Hey gang
I am trying to half my recipe for making pineapple/strawberry jam and was wondering if I am halfing everything if I need to half the light fruit pectin crystals?
Full recipe calls for one pkg light fruit pectin crystals.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> to everyone sharing their ideas and experiences with all-inclusive,
> 
> 
> 
> i am so grateful for all the details!
> 
> i’m dipping my toes in with some research about xcaret. it really does look amazing! so many things to do. i priced it out in the airmiles site and it looks like it’ll run about 50,000 miles for a week-long stay, so it seems a bit pricey, but also like it comes with everything.


I’ve been to Hotel Xcaret but I think everyone here is referring to the Occidental.  There is no comparison.        Hotel Xcaret is a million times superior and it includes unlimited access to all the Xcaret properties including food and transportation.  Those additions are worth well over $1500 per person.  The resort property is beyond stunning.  There is a lagoon and caves right beside the beach.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Hang up and call back. They've put you in an infinite loop.


I waited it out over an hour
Evergreen planters I bought were made with an indoor floral material which caused red dye to run everywhere,,even snow on ground is pink. Definitely not worth the $44.99 I paid for each of them.
Store manager just called and said she will speak to Floral dept tomorrow and get back to me,,she said Head office wants a report.
She said they will make it right.
I just want them to not sell anymore of them.

Oh 2020 needs to be so over.
Put me on a little raft and let me float along that waterway in the picture above,,with a pina colada in hand.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just saw this....


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve been to Hotel Xcaret but I think everyone here is referring to the Occidental.  There is no comparison.        Hotel Xcaret is a million times superior and it includes unlimited access to all the Xcaret properties including food and transportation.  Those additions are worth well over $1500 per person.  The resort property is beyond stunning.  There is a lagoon and caves right beside the beach.
> View attachment 540298View attachment 540299



Hmm okay, so the Xcaret hotel is within the Xcaret resort and the Occidental is off property?

Is it comparable to staying in the Disney bubble vs. outside the bubble? Like...would it be the difference between staying at Beach Club vs. Bonnet Creek?

and also, how big is the property? like how much travel is there from one property to the next?

PS: The pictures are really beautiful!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Occidental is actually right NEXT DOOR to the Xcaret Park, but the man-made river that snakes through Occidental and goes to the Park, it's actually a gondola FOR the Hotel Xcaret.
Yes Hotel Xcaret is much much fancier and $$$$ but Occidental is pretty nice too.  I enjoyed waking up early and being one of the first ones into the Xcaret Park Aviary, that was nice.
Hotel Xcaret is expensive because yes, it comes with access to all the Xcaret activity parks (there are like 5 or 6), plus transportation to them, etc.   The place is HUUUUUUUUUGE and you need transportation, so yes, it's like WDW.

At Occidental you have a min. stay before free admission to Xcaret Park kicks in, I think it's like 4 nights?
IDK about Hotel Xcaret, but Occidental does have the timeshare salespeople   

I can't say how deluxe the 5 star Hotel Xcaret is, but I was more than satisfied with Occidental and I didn't feel  "lesser" than people who were clearly on the water taxi to Hotel Xcaret.
I think the bubble is really Xcaret itself, not so much the hotel you pick, cuz there are lots of places to pick but the nature is all equally beautiful.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Just saw this....
> 
> View attachment 540300


Thanks for this I was beginning to wonder what was up. I carefully fail to read the banner at the top of the log in page. I was wanting to update my spreadsheet for all my purchases last week which should post about now. Guess I get to wait. Ah 2020.


----------



## tinkerone

marcyleecorgan said:


> Occidental is actually right NEXT DOOR to the Xcaret Park, but the man-made river that snakes through Occidental and goes to the Park, it's actually a gondola FOR the Hotel Xcaret.
> Yes Hotel Xcaret is much much fancier and $$$$ but Occidental is pretty nice too.  I enjoyed waking up early and being one of the first ones into the Xcaret Park Aviary, that was nice.
> Hotel Xcaret is expensive because yes, it comes with access to all the Xcaret activity parks (there are like 5 or 6), plus transportation to them, etc.   The place is HUUUUUUUUUGE and you need transportation, so yes, it's like WDW.
> 
> At Occidental you have a min. stay before free admission to Xcaret Park kicks in, I think it's like 4 nights?
> IDK about Hotel Xcaret, but Occidental does have the timeshare salespeople
> 
> I can't say how deluxe the 5 star Hotel Xcaret is, but I was more than satisfied with Occidental and I didn't feel  "lesser" than people who were clearly on the water taxi to Hotel Xcaret.
> I think the bubble is really Xcaret itself, not so much the hotel you pick, cuz there are lots of places to pick but the nature is all equally beautiful.


Not sure if I'm understanding, we stayed at Occidental Xcaret and we had the gondola pick up in the lobby for the park.  Maybe that has changed?  We could also walk, which was just a few minutes, on a sidewalk linking the hotel and park.  There was a minimum stay for free access however since we booked a package week that was not an issue.  We loved it and would go back in a minute.  
Love the look of Hotel Xcaret but I think we would be paying more for nothing since when we are on that sort of vacation (All Inclusive, beach vacation) we prefer to sit by the pool/ocean, just not do as much in the way of activities as we do when at someplace like WDW or Universal. It would be a bargain if you wanted to be on the go all the time though.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

tinkerone said:


> Not sure if I'm understanding, we stayed at Occidental Xcaret and we had the gondola pick up in the lobby for the park.  Maybe that has changed?  We could also walk, which was just a few minutes, on a sidewalk linking the hotel and park.  There was a minimum stay for free access however since we booked a package week that was not an issue.  We loved it and would go back in a minute.
> Love the look of Hotel Xcaret but I think we would be paying more for nothing since when we are on that sort of vacation (All Inclusive, beach vacation) we prefer to sit by the pool/ocean, just not do as much in the way of activities as we do when at someplace like WDW or Universal. It would be a bargain if you wanted to be on the go all the time though.


You can use the plain gondolas in Occidental too, yes!  
 what I meant is that Hotel Xcaret has its own devoted boat... it's pink and covered in pink flowers and has signage.


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> Occidental is actually right NEXT DOOR to the Xcaret Park, but the man-made river that snakes through Occidental and goes to the Park, it's actually a gondola FOR the Hotel Xcaret.
> Yes Hotel Xcaret is much much fancier and $$$$ but Occidental is pretty nice too.  I enjoyed waking up early and being one of the first ones into the Xcaret Park Aviary, that was nice.
> Hotel Xcaret is expensive because yes, it comes with access to all the Xcaret activity parks (there are like 5 or 6), plus transportation to them, etc.   The place is HUUUUUUUUUGE and you need transportation, so yes, it's like WDW.
> 
> At Occidental you have a min. stay before free admission to Xcaret Park kicks in, I think it's like 4 nights?
> IDK about Hotel Xcaret, but Occidental does have the timeshare salespeople
> 
> I can't say how deluxe the 5 star Hotel Xcaret is, but I was more than satisfied with Occidental and I didn't feel  "lesser" than people who were clearly on the water taxi to Hotel Xcaret.
> I think the bubble is really Xcaret itself, not so much the hotel you pick, cuz there are lots of places to pick but the nature is all equally beautiful.



oh thanks for all the detail and explanation! i haven’t heard of Xcaret before, so i really just assumed you had to stay at the resort to do all the things they offer. from a quick look, the rooms really are beautiful. it sounds similar to disney, where some of the “bubble” benefits are there, but they aren’t the difference between a good vs incomplete vacation. 

and from @tinkerone ’s post, it sure sounds like the special boat isn’t really all that special, if it’s hard to remember even seeing it!!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Occidental has two entrances to Xcaret Park, three I guess if you count the river gondolas.  It's like a 5 minute walk from that resort into the Park, Hotel Xcaret is bigger and fancier and the property is actually a bit further away (hence the transportation).


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes, made me feel very special. View attachment 540224*


Ooh so sorry I missed this . Happy belated XO Hope you had a great day


----------



## ottawamom

With the glitch AM had yesterday, has anyone seen their usual Sobeys AM post yet? (mine usually post on Wednesday evening) I want my Max a miles AM!


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> With the glitch AM had yesterday, has anyone seen their usual Sobeys AM post yet? (mine usually post on Wednesday evening) I want my Max a miles AM!


Nope just checked and nothing there yet.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Hey, I never saw this mentioned and I just received an e-mail about it from Disney Cruise Line Blog.  I know a lot of people have Disney Gift Cards so..  Disney is updating their Disney Gift Card website.  They have a notice online saying their website is being upgraded on January 20th.  ALL existing logins & gift cards will NO LONGER BE AVAILABLE after January 19th.

They say to make sure you have access to your Disney gift cards, including the full 16 digit account number and EAN (what is this?) to add your card onto the updated website.

They say all existing account details (logins & gift cards) will NOT be transferred over to the new system.  Starting January 20, 2021 you have to create a NEW account or use your existing Disney account login and enter your gift card information again.


----------



## CanadianKrista

MY Sobeys miles just posted for those that were waiting


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I opened up the PDF file and this is what it shows for the gift card offer.
> Gift Card Offer Offer valid November 2, 2020 through to January 3, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Nintendo - $24.99 or $50, Sony - $25 or $50, Keg - $50, HBC - $50, Winners - $50, or Amazon - $100. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 4 weeks post promotion for your Bonus Miles to be loaded to your collector account. ®™
> Looks like it is a $100 Amazon gift card.


Thanks for taking the time to find this out for me.I appreciate it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Hey, I never saw this mentioned and I just received an e-mail about it from Disney Cruise Line Blog.  I know a lot of people have Disney Gift Cards so..  Disney is updating their Disney Gift Card website.  They have a notice online saying their website is being upgraded on January 20th.  ALL existing logins & gift cards will NO LONGER BE AVAILABLE after January 19th.
> 
> They say to make sure you have access to your Disney gift cards, including the full 16 digit account number and EAN (what is this?) to add your card onto the updated website.
> 
> They say all existing account details (logins & gift cards) will NOT be transferred over to the new system.  Starting January 20, 2021 you have to create a NEW account or use your existing Disney account login and enter your gift card information again.



I did have two cards but have drained both of them and applied them to my DVC dues for the next 2 years.
Thanks for the heads up.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> MY Sobeys miles just posted for those that were waiting


Mine just posted too!!!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have 2 $10 GC maybe a bit more. Will these GC still be good when I return. I don't want to add anything to them I just want to use them for a snack.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I have 2 $10 GC maybe a bit more. Will these GC still be good when I return. I don't want to add anything to them I just want to use them for a snack.


There's nothing wrong with the GC's, they are just closing the website and linking a new one with Disney.com.  They are trying to make it a one stop spot.  
You can continue to use the GC's as you were.


----------



## hdrolfe

I think it's just a reminder to make sure you have the actual card. Or all the numbers from the back of it.


----------



## kerreyn

Just got the Black Friday email for airmilesshops - 10X the airmiles, the same as their pre-Black Friday. I was hoping their Black Friday would be 20X again this year... No point in waiting until tomorrow to shop!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I'm disappointed in the 10x, but I'm still waiting till tomorrow, as the store multipliers may change.  Indigo usually has its own 10x on Black Friday, for example.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Isn't cyber monday usually 20x?


----------



## mort1331

So we are redoing our full kitchen. Wasnt planning of replacing appliances,,but oh well. Looking at |Lowes great prices, plus airmiles. Now I have a connection that will save us $450 total on all, no AM. Here is why I cant chase AM. Yes I could get 6x AM right now, plus add 1 more to the stb, but still doesnt come close to the savings just for the sake of AM. Wish it did. oh well,,,heres to saving a little on the new kitchen.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I have 2 $10 GC maybe a bit more. Will these GC still be good when I return. I don't want to add anything to them I just want to use them for a snack.





tinkerone said:


> There's nothing wrong with the GC's, they are just closing the website and linking a new one with Disney.com.  They are trying to make it a one stop spot.
> You can continue to use the GC's as you were.





hdrolfe said:


> I think it's just a reminder to make sure you have the actual card. Or all the numbers from the back of it.



Yes, the gift cards are still good.  But if you do not have the actual card anymore and do not write down the gift number numbers from the website, it is saying you will not have the funds available after January 20th.  You have to re-enter the card numbers on January 20th.  If you don't have the card or at least the numbers, you lose the funds.  Disney will not be transferring over the money to the new site.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, the gift cards are still good.  But if you do not have the actual card anymore and do not write down the gift number numbers from the website, it is saying you will not have the funds available after January 20th.  You have to re-enter the card numbers on January 20th.  If you don't have the card or at least the numbers, you lose the funds.  Disney will not be transferring over the money to the new site.


The card numbers don't show on the website, only the last four digits, so I hope everyone has their GC's.  I can't wait till they get the switch done though, I want to see how it links in.  Looks like it will be a good system.  Everything all in one spot.  Only time will tell though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I'm super disappointed.  I spent the last 2 days organizing my online purchases to maximize AM.  10X...for Black Friday that's a very greasy move from AM.  It's been 20x for several years.  Had I known it was going to sit at 10X I would have ordered all my gifts days ago and gotten a jump on shipping.

Me thinks it's time for an uprising via social media.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Of course I waited and now two of my big ticket items are out of stock.  Grrr....I should know better.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> The card numbers don't show on the website, only the last four digits, so I hope everyone has their GC's.  I can't wait till they get the switch done though, I want to see how it links in.  Looks like it will be a good system.  Everything all in one spot.  Only time will tell though.



Ah.  I never needed to look for the full digits before so I never knew.  I hope people have the cards as well then.  Ugh.


----------



## tinkerone

Any sign of the Bonus Boom AM's yet?  Wondering if I just missed this and need to do an inquiry.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am pulling the trigger on a couple of things and ordering today.  Hopefully shipping will be somewhat quick.  In our area of the province, I typically have to wait and extra day or two...and we don't get prime next day delivery.  

I am holding off on my Sephora order until Monday...and hoping that there may be more AM for Cyber Monday. 

I am crossing my fingers that my molds for the hot chocolate bombs come a little faster than they say.  Yes...I know everyone is making them...but I would love to make some to give as a secret santa gift...and then make a couple to send to my nieces along with some reindeer food and a new book as part of their xmas eve gift!!!  And now I get to start a chirstmas eve box for the grandbaby!!!!!!  No hot chocolate for her...YET!!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Any sign of the Bonus Boom AM's yet?  Wondering if I just missed this and need to do an inquiry.


Nothing for me yet on 3 different accounts. It must be coming soon. Keep in mind that it went until Oct 14 and we are just reaching the 6 week mark now.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CanadianKrista said:


> Of course I waited and now two of my big ticket items are out of stock.  Grrr....I should know better.


I went ahead and ordered some things from The Bay that I wanted for myself and of course the payment page was slow. By the time it went through the one thing I wanted the most was out of stock.  

I might hang on until Monday for my Amazon stuff...to see if AM does any better.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads Up
To anyone who got a free sample of the Persil laundry discs from Sample Source,,,it has an overwhelming perfume smell to it .
Unfortunately I washed a favourite blanket and I am now on wash #4 to try and get rid of the perfume smell.
Now some may find it ok but for me it is way tooooo much.
I normally use HE PUREX Laundry Soap.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Put it outside in the yard for 24hrs (if that's safe). The fresh air will do wonders to pull the smell out.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Put it outside in the yard for 24hrs (if that's safe). The fresh air will do wonders to pull the smell out.


Great idea...Thanks Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Question about Sobeys Gift Cards
I have a neighbour moving to Ottawa and I was wondering if Gift Cards bought here in Mississauga can be used in Ottawa?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Question about Sobeys Gift Cards
> I have a neighbour moving to Ottawa and I was wondering if Gift Cards bought here in Mississauga can be used in Ottawa?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes. I've sent PC gift cards to NS and NL and I'm sure that Sobeys is the same.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Yes. I've sent PC gift cards to NS and NL and I'm sure that Sobeys is the same.



Thanks Hon
I usually get her a physical gift but I am sure she has enough to pack for the move and I thought a gift card might be a better idea.
Great neighbour ,,I am going to miss her.
Thanks for letting me know.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes, made me feel very special. View attachment 540224*


Sorry for being late!
Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## ottawamom

Of course they can. You can use those cards at any participating store anywhere across Canada. I've personally used cards purchased in Ottawa when visiting in Winnipeg, Ottawa has Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo available.

The only concern may be whether a Sobeys branded store is nearby. What part of the city is your friend moving to?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Of course they can. You can use those cards at any participating store anywhere across Canada. I've personally used cards purchased in Ottawa when visiting in Winnipeg, Ottawa has Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo available.
> 
> The only concern may be whether a Sobeys branded store is nearby. What part of the city is your friend moving to?



Hi Hon
I am not sure but I will check with her today. Another idea might be to use some airmiles and grab a Starbucks Gift card voucher as I know she has a long drive from here to there. 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I am not sure but I will check with her today. Another idea might be to use some airmiles and grab a Starbucks Gift card voucher as I know she has a long drive from here to there.
> Hugs
> Mel


There is the odd Starbs along the highway but it's mainly Tim's.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Tried to edit the above....but it won't   

just wanted to add.....if you know she is a Starbs lover that GC would be nice for anytime


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> There is the odd Starbs along the highway but it's mainly Tim's.


Ok I am sitting here trying to behave and enjoy a cup of home brew   (yucky stuff) and thinking about how if I wear a double mask and gloves I will be safe to go through a drive thru. Really trying to be good here.
The temptation is high today!Lol,,,but if you think I should go for a quick drive I will...Lol  
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am sitting here trying to behave and enjoy a cup of home brew   (yucky stuff) and thinking about how if I wear a double mask and gloves I will be safe to go through a drive thru. Really trying to be good here.
> The temptation is high today!Lol,,,but if you think I should go for a quick drive I will...Lol  View attachment 540743
> Hugs
> Mel


Thats why you buy a good machine, good coffee, and enjoy cheaper at home whenever you like.


----------



## flower_petals

Is there a way to add all the offera


bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am sitting here trying to behave and enjoy a cup of home brew   (yucky stuff) and thinking about how if I wear a double mask and gloves I will be safe to go through a drive thru. Really trying to be good here.
> The temptation is high today!Lol,,,but if you think I should go for a quick drive I will...Lol  View attachment 540743
> Hugs
> Mel


I love ice coffee.  I've recently bought the big jug of starbucks and the stok brands of cold coffee.  Adding flavoured liquid coffee creamer to it.  So good.  

I cannot make a great brew in my coffee pot to save my life!  I can't get the correct measurements on the coffee/water ratio.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Thats why you buy a good machine, good coffee, and enjoy cheaper at home whenever you like.





flower_petals said:


> Is there a way to add all the offera
> 
> I love ice coffee.  I've recently bought the big jug of starbucks and the stok brands of cold coffee.  Adding flavoured liquid coffee creamer to it.  So good.
> 
> I cannot make a great brew in my coffee pot to save my life!  I can't get the correct measurements on the coffee/water ratio.


*My hubby, the self-proclaimed coffee snob, only uses fresh whole beans that he hand grinds in a burr grinder, heats the water to exactly 90 C, then slowly pours it over the coffee in his french press pot, sets the times for 4.5 minutes before he presses the plunger, pours it through a small sieve into his favourite (massive) mug and adds a splash of Organic Meadow table cream. He only drinks one cup a day and says it HAS to be just perfect. DANG, the 2 - 4th month of quarantine was brutal until Second Cup started selling the beans online because he had to "settle" for other beans *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *My hubby, the self-proclaimed coffee snob, only uses fresh whole beans that he hand grinds in a burr grinder, heats the water to exactly 90 C, then slowly pours it over the coffee in his french press pot, sets the times for 4.5 minutes before he presses the plunger, pours it through a small sieve into his favourite (massive) mug and adds a splash of Organic Meadow table cream. He only drinks one cup a day and says it HAS to be just perfect. DANG, the 2 - 4th month of quarantine was brutal until Second Cup started selling the beans online because he had to "settle" for other beans *


LOL...that is a coffee snob.  I love it!   I never drink coffee...love the smell of it brewing but can't stand the taste.   I'm probably a bit of a tea snob.   Certain brands I wouldn't touch with a 10ft pole and none of the herbal watery weakness for me.   My snobbery is more along the line of how it's made.  I need to double boil the kettle, the tea must steep for no less than 3 minutes (5 min is my max), then stirred in the cup and squeezed to remove.  I am a good Scott and I add a nice amount of milk.   I too have a special mug that no one is allowed to touch and it's only for my morning cup.  It's an oversized mug that I bought at WDW 23 years ago.  I have the Disney Starbs mugs that I use for my afternoon cup.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Supposedly.... cyber Monday will be 15x the AM.


----------



## ottawamom

Is that good?


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Is that good?


It’s better than today’s 10x


----------



## dancin Disney style

So having nothing to do with AM but I know you all can appreciate a good deal.   I got a Cyber Monday email from the pet store.....15% off on $79 or 20% off $100+ for online orders.  Then I get a second one that is for their rewards program....5x the rewards.  Very conveniently I needed to get dog food today.   When I put the food in my online cart I notice that it's on sale so now I need 2 bags and a little $5 something to make the $100.   I get to the checkout page and I get the additional 20% off, great.  Then I decide to try adding the coupons that I have and they are accepted, even greater.  I ended up adding a 3rd bag and with the 20% and my coupons taken off I've paid less for 3 bags than what 2 would cost......AND I'm getting same day delivery for FREE!   The reward points also bump me up to $20 for next time.


----------



## ottawamom

I received one of those BMO offers "spend X get 75AM" Nov 24-Nov 30. I opted in and didn't give it another thought. I figured if I got there so be it, if not no loss.

I had a big shopping day today and was looking for a RONA offer I thought I had. Turns out it was on DH card but that's when I saw the saved offer from BMO. Added up my charges over the last week, I was $30 short to get the 75AM. Too close to let that go. I hopped on a favourite clothing site and picked up a top. Offer taken care of now. 
That was close.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this has got to be one of the weirdest bonuses I've received!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Details
December 1, 2020

HOLIDAY BONUS MILES
+5
Not sure what this is but I'll take it.

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I got that too! Weird.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *this has got to be one of the weirdest bonuses I've received!
> View attachment 541446View attachment 541447*


I've been trying to figure that one out. I didn't get the notice you got. Thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got it as well and hoped it wasn't a screw of my airmiles shops.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I have a stash of air miles that I was thinking of using to get the Cuisinart mixer...I was wondering if anyone has ordered this one?  If so, pros/cons?  I am a relatively new baker and am looking for something that I could use my air miles for since a trip to WDW or DL is not looking like it will be in the immediate near future.  Thanks in advance.
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...n-master-55-quart-52l-stand-mixer---red/87270


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I have a stash of air miles that I was thinking of using to get the Cuisinart mixer...I was wondering if anyone has ordered this one?  If so, pros/cons?  I am a relatively new baker and am looking for something that I could use my air miles for since a trip to WDW or DL is not looking like it will be in the immediate near future.  Thanks in advance.
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...n-master-55-quart-52l-stand-mixer---red/87270


I don't have that one but what I can tell you is I have a lot of Cuisinart and have never had a problem with any of them.  It's a good brand.  Looking at this it looks pretty standard, comes with the whisk, dough hook and paddle.  Has plenty of speeds.  I think you would be good with it.  Good discount on it as well. 
I saw today that the PM is saying the borders will be closed for a while yet.  This is a great way to use your AM's.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> I don't have that one but what I can tell you is I have a lot of Cuisinart and have never had a problem with any of them.  It's a good brand.  Looking at this it looks pretty standard, comes with the whisk, dough hook and paddle.  Has plenty of speeds.  I think you would be good with it.  Good discount on it as well.
> I saw today that the PM is saying the borders will be closed for a while yet.  This is a great way to use your AM's.



Thank you so much for responding.  Since I am onyx (probably not for much longer, 2020 was not a good AM year), it says it is 3510 miles.  I think I will take the leap and order it...after all it is free.  

I had not heard that about the border but I am not surprised - my guess is that it will not reopen until the vaccine is readily available.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG that's Max, the mighty mixer but in red!!! I absolutely  ♥ it!!! I use it all the time,  it can handle a double batch of bread dough, enough cookie batter to make 15 dozen cookies    - I'm having too much fun with my new  BTW, in case you didn't notice, it suggests emoji as I type!
It's easy to use and clean but it takes up a fair bit of storage space. I think you'll enjoy it. *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

my account has not updated since mid-Nov


----------



## ottawamom

That is very odd. I get updates regularly. At least weekly. Have you shopped at a reliable posting partner recently.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1385433Buy a $100 GC get 50 Bonus Airmiles

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1385435Buy a $100 GC get 50 Bonus airmiles

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1385775Star Wars & Frozen Gingerbread Kits $15.99
Lactantia Purfiltre Milk
$2.99 each


Sobeys Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1385429?page=13Buy $150 GC get 100 Bonus airmiles
General Mills products
***By 5 products listed get 100 airmiles
Dec 3-Jan 6th 2021 ****Someone please double check this offer ....so if I buy 5 boxes of granola bars at 3.00 each I will get 100 bonus airmiles right? Page 13 of 20
Thanks


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG that's Max, the mighty mixer but in red!!! I absolutely  ♥ it!!! I use it all the time, it can handle a double batch of bread dough, enough cookie batter to make 15 dozen cookies   - I'm having too much fun with my new  BTW, in case you didn't notice, it suggests emoji as I type!
> It's easy to use and clean but it takes up a fair bit of storage space. I think you'll enjoy it. *



Jacqueline, I remember you posting about Max, the mighty mixer when you received it.  I didn't realize Air Miles would still have the same item available (different colour). Glad to know you love yours.  As for storage, if I can't find somewhere in a cabinet/cupboard for it, I can leave it out on display on the counter since our kitchen is Mickey colours (black, yellow, red & white),


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 you are correct any 5 items will get you 100AM. Now what I'm wondering is if I were to purchase 2 yogurts for $5 does that count as two items or is it the 2/$5 that counts as 1 items.

I could pick up 4 yogurts and milk and get 100AM

Offter is good Dec 3 to Jan 6. No need to rush to do this offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see in this weeks Safeway flyer that I Tunes, Gap and The Keg gift cards have 50 AM for every 50.00 in gc purchased!  I might be getting a couple of those for some stocking stuffers

Edited to add

There is also a lotto gift pack for 20.00 with 20 AM attached to it...which is a great card stuffer or stocking stuffer too.


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see in this weeks Safeway flyer that *I Tunes, Gap and The Keg gift cards have 50 AM for every 50.00 in gc purchased!*  I might be getting a couple of those for some stocking stuffers
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> There is also a lotto gift pack for 20.00 with 20 AM attached to it...which is a great card stuffer or stocking stuffer too.



Just saw that this week’s Sobeys flyer has that same offer as well.  
Not seeing the lotto gift pack offer though, I always like to get those for stocking stuffers.


----------



## Silvermist999

The Sobeys 100AM offer for 5 items including milk, is a super easy one for us. We easily go through 4 bags of 4L milk every week.

Would this offer would work multiple times throughout the month?  That would be 400AM!


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like it's an instore offer, so, yes. Have at it. Get those miles


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Ont.
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1385429?page=13Buy $150 GC get 100 Bonus airmiles
> General Mills products
> ***By 5 products listed get 100 airmiles
> Dec 3-Jan 6th 2021 ****Someone please double check this offer ....so if I buy 5 boxes of granola bars at 3.00 each I will get 100 bonus airmiles right? Page 13 of 20
> Thanks





Silvermist999 said:


> The Sobeys 100AM offer for 5 items including milk, is a super easy one for us. We easily go through 4 bags of 4L milk every week.
> 
> Would this offer would work multiple times throughout the month?  That would be 400AM!



Wow, this is a great offer.  Thanks for posting!  I can easily pick up 2 bags of milk plus 3 bars or yogurt.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> That is very odd. I get updates regularly. At least weekly. Have you shopped at a reliable posting partner recently.



Not unless you count AirMilesShops, no.  My husband has ordered like 30 things in the past month, but we have only gotten 1 AM from Amazon.


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry, I can't help you figure that one out. Not an Airmileshops regular.


----------



## bababear_50

Early morning shop and they had the new flyer loaded into the computer system - YEAH!
25 Boxes of granola bars ,,,  20 boxes donated to the Food drive = 500 airmiles.
Time to start saving for a trip in the future,,no more airmiles spends for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I picked up some GC this morning at Sobeys. In the past if I have a loaded threshold spend the GC purchase has triggered that as well. Not this time. I only received 100AM/GC even though I had loaded the threshold offer. 

I know the threshold offer works because it was applied it to my shop and StB coupon use after I purchased the GC's.

I would be curious to know if anyone else tried to use the threshold spend and if it worked or not. I'm hoping it was just the store I shopped at.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I picked up some GC this morning at Sobeys. In the past if I have a loaded threshold spend the GC purchase has triggered that as well. Not this time. I only received 100AM/GC even though I had loaded the threshold offer.
> 
> I know the threshold offer works because it was applied it to my shop and StB coupon use after I purchased the GC's.
> 
> I would be curious to know if anyone else tried to use the threshold spend and if it worked or not. I'm hoping it was just the store I shopped at.


The answer to that is ...sometimes.  It seems like only certain card types trigger the spend threshold.  I know that sounds weird but that’s what I’ve noticed.  The cards that they have with the sports teams seem to work more consistently.


----------



## tinkerone

Rexall must be having a hard time.  I haven't had a flyer from them in five years, I always had to look online to see it.  This evening I see they have included one with my flyers.  Surprising.....well maybe not.  I think they may have lost a lot of business when they left AM's.  Maybe they are reaching out a bit.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Rexall must be having a hard time.  I haven't had a flyer from them in five years, I always had to look online to see it.  This evening I see they have included one with my flyers.  Surprising.....well maybe not.  I think they may have lost a lot of business when they left AM's.  Maybe they are reaching out a bit.


*I actually still go to Rexall, not as much as i used to but maybe every 3 weeks or so? I only go on Tuesdays so i can get the Old Lady discount and stretch my $ further, take advantage of their big earning offers on Mon-Wed AND still get the items we fell in love with over the years. I find that when they have sales their prices are waaaay better than Shoppers ever are - keep in mind that i will rarely buy anything that's not on sale unless we suddenly need  something like a cold medication . Their reward programme is only good for Rexall BUT i would say that since Mid-March I've probably redeemed close to $200.*


----------



## bababear_50

I know some here shop at Metro and am just sharing info
https://www.baytoday.ca/local-news/metro-recalling-21-products-from-shelves-3139398
https://www.inspection.gc.ca/food-r...&utm_campaign=baytoday.ca&utm_medium=referral
https://www.inspection.gc.ca/eng/12...&utm_campaign=baytoday.ca&utm_medium=referral
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I actually still go to Rexall, not as much as i used to but maybe every 3 weeks or so? I only go on Tuesdays so i can get the Old Lady discount and stretch my $ further, take advantage of their big earning offers on Mon-Wed AND still get the items we fell in love with over the years. I find that when they have sales their prices are waaaay better than Shoppers ever are - keep in mind that i will rarely buy anything that's not on sale unless we suddenly need  something like a cold medication . Their reward programme is only good for Rexall BUT i would say that since Mid-March I've probably redeemed close to $200.*



I still shop at Rexall occasionally too.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Me three!


----------



## Juventus

ottawamom said:


> I picked up some GC this morning at Sobeys. In the past if I have a loaded threshold spend the GC purchase has triggered that as well. Not this time. I only received 100AM/GC even though I had loaded the threshold offer.
> 
> I know the threshold offer works because it was applied it to my shop and StB coupon use after I purchased the GC's.
> 
> I would be curious to know if anyone else tried to use the threshold spend and if it worked or not. I'm hoping it was just the store I shopped at.



Sorry what do you mean by this?  I have never bought the gift cards before:  I was going to go in and buy 5 $150 gift cards today (5 separate purchases).  That would net me 500 miles, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I picked up some GC this morning at Sobeys. In the past if I have a loaded threshold spend the GC purchase has triggered that as well. Not this time. I only received 100AM/GC even though I had loaded the threshold offer.
> 
> I know the threshold offer works because it was applied it to my shop and StB coupon use after I purchased the GC's.
> 
> I would be curious to know if anyone else tried to use the threshold spend and if it worked or not. I'm hoping it was just the store I shopped at.



I thought buying gift cards didn't work for the Shop the Block offer.


----------



## TinkFan625

ottawamom said:


> I picked up some GC this morning at Sobeys. In the past if I have a loaded threshold spend the GC purchase has triggered that as well. Not this time. I only received 100AM/GC even though I had loaded the threshold offer.
> 
> I know the threshold offer works because it was applied it to my shop and StB coupon use after I purchased the GC's.
> 
> I would be curious to know if anyone else tried to use the threshold spend and if it worked or not. I'm hoping it was just the store I shopped at.


 
I have found that if I include a small purchase ($5.00) with the gift card purchase then that will trigger my threshold offer.


----------



## bababear_50

For those looking for their personalized threshold offers look here.
https://getmyoffers.ca/
Mine this week is spend $50 get 25 bonus airmiles.




25
BONUS MILES
21
Days Left




Load
When you spend $50 or more in a single transaction








Hugs
Mel

Sometimes my buying of gift cards triggers it but sometimes not.


----------



## bababear_50

Juventus said:


> Sorry what do you mean by this?  I have never bought the gift cards before:  I was going to go in and buy 5 $150 gift cards today (5 separate purchases).  That would net me 500 miles, correct?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you would get 500 bonus Airmiles and if you have a threshold offer in your https://getmyoffers.ca/ loaded to your card you *might* get those airmiles too.
Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I thought buying gift cards didn't work for the Shop the Block offer.



Correct it doesn't not work for Shop The Block.
The specific instructions on the back of the Sobeys coupon disqualify gift cards from it.
https://shoptheblock.ca/en/partner_offers
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Juventus

bababear_50 said:


> Yes you would get 500 bonus Airmiles and if you have a threshold offer in your https://getmyoffers.ca/ loaded to your card you *might* get those airmiles too.
> Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Do I need some sort of coupon?


----------



## bababear_50

Juventus said:


> Do I need some sort of coupon?



Hi Hon
No no coupons to print off but you do have to click on the button to load your offers before you shop.

You would first go onto your getmyoffers site and login and see what your offers are.
Everyone gets different offers usually according to their spending habits.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now why would they think I would be interested in buying more canned milk,,,,,




10
BONUS MILES
6
Days Left




Load
When you buy 2
Carnation Evaporated Milk, 354mL.







Terms & Conditions
 still waiting for over 16,000 Airmiles to post.......


----------



## Juventus

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> No no coupons to print off but you do have to click on the button to load your offers before you shop.
> 
> You would first go onto your getmyoffers site and login and see what your offers are.
> Everyone gets different offers usually according to their spending habits.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


thanks.  I do do that, but i was asking about the $150 gift card offer.  Its available to everyone, but when I looked at my email it mentioned showing a coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

There is no coupon in the flyer. I think that must be an oversight on their part. I didn't have a coupon when I bought mine yesterday. Just make sure to let the cashier know you want $150 for the 100AM.


----------



## bababear_50

I did one Gift Card and didn't need a coupon.
My advice on doing more than one Gift Card is to do them separately and remember it is only 5 purchases per collector card.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Now why would they think I would be interested in buy more canned milk,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> BONUS MILES
> 6
> Days Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load
> When you buy 2
> Carnation Evaporated Milk, 354mL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms & Conditions
> still waiting for over 16,000 Airmiles to post.......


That's the one problem I have with the Sobey's offers. They always immediately send you the same offers. And there is no way to 'save' them like with PC Optimum.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Anyone who has the AMEX platinum card, check your email.  They are gifting the first 4,000 or so with a $20 ecode to Cineplex's online movie store.  It took me multiple tries but the website finally loaded and emailed to $20 movie pin to me.


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys and got 4 GCs on DD’s account. I did them separately with no issue. Also did the STB purchase. 5X miles are shown on the receipt. I bought 10 Fibre 1 brownies and bars for the buy 5 get 100 AM. Love Fibre 1 and will donate some to school’s nutrition pantry. I am happy with my AM Hunt today. Also went to LCBO and got that STB done as well. A very productive day!


----------



## pigletto

Dh and I went to Sobey‘s  today and bought five $150 cards on each of our airmiles cards. The cashier said Airmiles had been a problem all day so if it didn’t show on the receipt she would send us to Customer Service to have the miles added manually. It didn’t work so off we went.

The customer service lady said she thinks that shoppers in their store today are all going to end up with double the miles because generally this gets adjusted on the airmiles end too. She said the manger told them to manually add them anyway. It would be nice to end up with 2000 airmiles instead of 1000 but I’ll be happy with the 1000. I love this promo. We took our gift cards over to Freshco and did our shopping there where it’s so much cheaper.


----------



## juniorbugman

I just got my October Bonus Boom 95 miles post to my account.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Same! Both accounts.  No chasing this time!


----------



## ottawamom

Nice little Monday bonus! mine came through also.


----------



## marchingstar

no bonus boom on my account. here’s hoping it’s as easy to fix as other missed promos have been lately.

edit: easily and quickly fixed through a chat!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did too!!!!  I have been plugging along doing what offers I could complete without having to spend a lot extra out of our regular budget.  My miles are starting to pile up again...and it feels good to see a good number sitting in the account again!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Popping in to share with my family today's Facebook post. I so rarely post ANYTHING out there but I've been making semi-regular mask related posts because i feel so strongly about the need to cover up! Picture I'm sharing here is slightly different -- i cut out the sweatshirt on Facebook *

*How do we help stop the spread? THIS IS THE WAY! 
*​


----------



## TammyLynn33

Love the mask .. 

I’m depressed I hit 10k airmiles today and well I don’t know what to do with them . Normally I’d quickly book something .. but sigh 
We have may booked no flights yet our travel bank is out of Syracuse or Buffalo so maybe with the rapid testing at Pearson flights for May I should look at flights and Dave the JetBlue .. I don’t know .. sigh 
Never has teaching an airmiles goal been drepressing before


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Love the mask ..
> 
> I’m depressed I hit 10k airmiles today and well I don’t know what to do with them . Normally I’d quickly book something .. but sigh
> We have may booked no flights yet our travel bank is out of Syracuse or Buffalo so maybe with the rapid testing at Pearson flights for May I should look at flights and Dave the JetBlue .. I don’t know .. sigh
> Never has teaching an airmiles goal been drepressing before



i get what you mean. earning miles is way more fun when you have a goal, or when you can put it towards something specific. 

try to think of it this way: when you are able to book, maybe you’ll have 20,000 and you’ll get to book something twice as good!

that’s sort of how i’ve been thinking. by the time i can use my miles, they’ll cover something amazing vs. something good (staying in a deluxe vs. moderate, a 7-day cruise vs. a 4-day cruise...)


----------



## bababear_50

I know some families are thinking of doing a winter trip to a ski resort.
https://www.bluemountain.ca/I wonder if Airmiles has any of these places?

maybe some fun doing...............................
snow tubing
snow shoeing
skiing
ice skating
outdoor spa
cross country skiing
snowmobiling
etc

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> i get what you mean. earning miles is way more fun when you have a goal, or when you can put it towards something specific.
> 
> try to think of it this way: when you are able to book, maybe you’ll have 20,000 and you’ll get to book something twice as good!
> 
> that’s sort of how i’ve been thinking. by the time i can use my miles, they’ll cover something amazing vs. something good (staying in a deluxe vs. moderate, a 7-day cruise vs. a 4-day cruise...)



Yep that's what I am doing ...so far I have enough for 2 nights 4/5 star resort club level,,,,
slowly getting to three nights.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Yep that's what I am doing ...so far I have enough for 2 nights 4/5 star resort club level,,,,
> slowly getting to three nights.
> Hugs
> Mel



i really appreciate how much positivity you bring to our group, Mel. i feel like you really help try to find the positives and support us when we have our down days (which i think lots of us have had at some point this year!). 

thanks to you, and massive hugs right back


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> i really appreciate how much positivity you bring to our group, Mel. i feel like you really help try to find the positives and support us when we have our down days (which i think lots of us have had at some point this year!).
> 
> thanks to you, and massive hugs right back



Thank-you so much
Group HUGS!!

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just wanted to provide a head's up regarding buying Sobey's gift cards and converting them into Shell gift cards.  I have done this countless times over the past 2 or 3 years.  Both at Sobey's and Foodland.  Sometimes a little at a time.  Somtimes at Customer Services.  Sometimes I've slipped cards in with my groceries.  Sometimes all at Customer Service.

However, today at my Sobey's location (Whitby) the lady at Customer Service questioned my wanting to pay for Shell cards with Sobey's cards.  She phoned someone (I assumed a Manager) who told her she could do it today but to tell me this has never been allowed.  Frankly I'm not sure how they can say this has never been allowed when I have literally, ever single time Sobey's offers this promo, purchased a full 5 gift cards on my Air Miles and converted them to Shell gift cards.  Then purchase another 5 gift cards on my hsuband's air miles to keep as grocery cards.  In any case.. your mileage may vary!


----------



## rella's fan

Disney Addicted said:


> Just wanted to provide a head's up regarding buying Sobey's gift cards and converting them into Shell gift cards.  I have done this countless times over the past 2 or 3 years.  Both at Sobey's and Foodland.  Sometimes a little at a time.  Somtimes at Customer Services.  Sometimes I've slipped cards in with my groceries.  Sometimes all at Customer Service.
> 
> However, today at my Sobey's location (Whitby) the lady at Customer Service questioned my wanting to pay for Shell cards with Sobey's cards.  She phoned someone (I assumed a Manager) who told her she could do it today but to tell me this has never been allowed.  Frankly I'm not sure how they can say this has never been allowed when I have literally, ever single time Sobey's offers this promo, purchased a full 5 gift cards on my Air Miles and converted them to Shell gift cards.  Then purchase another 5 gift cards on my hsuband's air miles to keep as grocery cards.  In any case.. your mileage may vary!


Was never allowed at my Sobeys - would have loved that!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1386299
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1386306
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1386303
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1386792** Buy a $10.00 Lotto Gift Pack get 10 bonus airmiles**
Limit of 10 bonus miles per transaction.
Dec 10 -Dec 16
Cashmere TP. regular $8.99 on sale for $3.99 buy 2 get 10 airmiles.
Buy $30 of Tim Horton's at home products get a $10.00 tim card.

**Trying to find a reason to go shopping here** lol


Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Anyone happen to know if I bought some of the lottery gift packs at Metro if I could pay with an OLG gift card?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone happen to know if I bought some of the lottery gift packs at Metro if I could pay with an OLG gift card?


Yes as long as it's the OLG gift card that shows the scratcher emblem.  I also think you would have to do that at the lotto booth and not the main cash as the gift card has to be scanned on the lotto machine.  I would assume the AM's bonus would work as well but haven't had that experience yet. 
I bought 10 giftpacks with my GC's a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

woo hoo!!! Minnie the Mixer arrived today!!!!!  Merry Christmas to me.  (Jacqueline, decided to name my mixer like you did...since it is red, I thought Minnie was perfect...might add some white polka dots to her!!!!)


----------



## marcyleecorgan

how fun!


----------



## bababear_50

Good Thursday Morning
Giving a Christmas cheer shout out to my local Metro for taking pity on someone who got to the store at 6:59 am. only to be told the lottery cash does not open till 9:00 am........................................
I guess she could tell from behind my two masks and plastic gloves that I hadn't had my morning coffee .
Off she went and opened up the cash and I got my 5 pks of tickets and 50 Airmiles! (done is seperate orders).
Now for some 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

That was truly a little pixie dust you got this morning. It warms my heart to hear a story like that.


----------



## bababear_50

Another Christmas cheer shout out to Staples for filling my 2 orders in record time,,online order and curbside pick up in 15 minutes.
I barely had time to don my mask before they were out the door and tossing my orders through the back window.


A Christmas cheer shout out to Starbucks for filling my online order and helping me use up some cash airmiles.
4 Peppermint Latte instant serve boxes ---ten minutes from order online to pick up.
Such friendly staff too!   3 stars!
Thanks Starbucks oh and Airmiles too.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You're having a very positive day. Keep the good vibes going.

Do you think I can use AM Cash to pay for the lottery tickets. Or is that a no-no?

Never mind.  I looked it up and lottery is an exclusion. Leaving this here for others to learn.


----------



## tinkerone

My secondary card got a nice offer from Shell.  Between 15th and 30th, Purchase 30L fuel get 25 AM's OR spend $10 in store and get 25 AM's, up to 4 times.  I wonder if Lotto counts for that.....I need a few more of the gift packs.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> My secondary card got a nice offer from Shell.  Between 15th and 30th, Purchase 30L fuel get 25 AM's OR spend $10 in store and get 25 AM's, up to 4 times.  I wonder if Lotto counts for that.....I need a few more of the gift packs.



I think I got that as well, but not sure I'll be able to take advantage of it, my gas tank is still full! I could maybe purchase inside. I need gift cards but don't think they count.


----------



## bababear_50

Here is a link to Shell instore offers (there are a few gift cards).
https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles/every-day-air-miles.html

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> My secondary card got a nice offer from Shell.  Between 15th and 30th, Purchase 30L fuel get 25 AM's OR spend $10 in store and get 25 AM's, up to 4 times.  I wonder if Lotto counts for that.....I need a few more of the gift packs.



Thanks for posting
I got it too and I was going to go to Metro to pick up some more today but will wait and do it at Shell next week.

​
Mel,

The holidays are almost here, and Shell has an offer to help stuff your stockings full of Bonus Miles.

Get 25 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles – up to a maximum of *100 Bonus Miles* – every time you purchase 30 litres or more of any grade of Shell fuel OR spend a minimum of $10 on qualifying non-fuel purchases until December 31, 2020.* (Maximum 25 Bonus Miles per transaction).​


******Question ... so technically I could do 4 separate $10 transactions in one visit and get 100 airmiles right?******
Just trying to limit my community exposure.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

The terms and conditions are weird for this offer
Shell
* Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer valid December 15, 2020 to December 31, 2020 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Collector must click on the “Opt in” button in offer invitation prior to December 13, 2020 to participate in this offer. Get 15 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you complete either a transaction of a minimum of 30 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel OR a transaction of a minimum $10 on qualifying non-fuel products during the promotional period. Maximum of 15 Bonus Miles per transaction. Maximum 45 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> The terms and conditions are weird for this offer
> Shell
> * Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer valid December 15, 2020 to December 31, 2020 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Collector must click on the “Opt in” button in offer invitation prior to December 13, 2020 to participate in this offer. Get 15 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you complete either a transaction of a minimum of 30 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel OR a transaction of a minimum $10 on qualifying non-fuel products during the promotional period. Maximum of 15 Bonus Miles per transaction. Maximum 45 Bonus Miles per Collector Number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I read all that to but assumed that it was just a cut and paste from a previous offer.  The numbers are out of wack.  The rest is pretty standard to all their offers though which is why I figured a cut and paste by their lazy offers department, lol.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Shell was auto opt-in for a number of months during this pandemic... I will not be pleased if they switch back to having us the customer, remember to do this.  nearly every single Shell gas station I go to, I have had problems with AM... and their managers are less than helpful.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I read all that to but assumed that it was just a cut and paste from a previous offer.  The numbers are out of wack.  The rest is pretty standard to all their offers though which is why I figured a cut and paste by their lazy offers department, lol.



Well I tried CHAT and I think even Airmiles is confused
They said they will get someone to call be back. 
Time will tell.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

The terms & conditions must have been updated.  I'm seeing this after opting in:


----------



## ottawamom

Just finished up DS account for StB at Foodland. He had two threshold spend offers plus StB. Only one threshold spend showed up plus the StB. In the past I would have received both threshold spends (which is why I shopped for $20 more groceries). The groceries were a good deal so not the end of the world. But they seem to be cracking down.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> The terms & conditions must have been updated.  I'm seeing this after opting in:
> 
> View attachment 543308



Yep
Maybe my comment about cutting and pasting Terms & Conditions rang a bell..... Lol
Thanks for letting me know.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I opted in for it.  With the new restrictions in effect, we are unsure if we will be travelling to see the kids at Christmas ( leaning very hard on the no side  )  but the hubby had already planned to go ice fishing between Christmas and NewYears.  So that will use some fuel.  I will have one more fill up before I am done work for the year.  If we make it...we make it.  If not...Oh well.  We usually meet all these little challenges with Shell.  

 I am soooooooooooo looking forward to being off for 2 weeks between Xmas and until after New Years.  It can not come fast enough!


----------



## hdrolfe

@Pumpkin1172 I am right there with you on the 2 weeks off... I can't wait! Even if we do nothing...


----------



## ottawamom

I just received an email containing this info if anyone is tracking their status as the year end nears.


----------



## Teresa1963

for the STB BMO offer the “participating partners” for me are some that are not even in Ontario except thunder Bay and West of there
This has been the case before too.  It seems to think my area is not Ontario.  Anyone else having this problem.  It’s hard to make 700$ on gas and dog food alone!


----------



## tinkerone

Teresa1963 said:


> for the STB BMO offer the “participating partners” for me are some that are not even in Ontario except thunder Bay and West of there
> This has been the case before too.  It seems to think my area is not Ontario.  Anyone else having this problem.  It’s hard to make 700$ on gas and dog food alone!


What about gift cards for things you use, purchased from Shell, Metro, Foodland, Sobeys?  I often pick up Netflex, gas, restaruant, childrens Place, gift cards to top up my spend.  Not going to this time but I have hit the $350 so I'm good with that.


----------



## ottawamom

Teresa1963 said:


> for the STB BMO offer the “participating partners” for me are some that are not even in Ontario except thunder Bay and West of there
> This has been the case before too.  It seems to think my area is not Ontario.  Anyone else having this problem.  It’s hard to make 700$ on gas and dog food alone!


Not sure where you are from but confirm that you have the correct province in the upper right hand corner. You can force it to pick Ontario as your region if that is your local area. I routinely choose Quebec over Ontario when I cross the river to shop. All transactions at a partner in the country will count not just the Ontario ones.

If you need more help let us know.


----------



## Teresa1963

I am in south eastern Ontario. It didn’t give me an option when I opted in. Or after, to change province etc.  i just used the link from STB promo to opt in. And when I clicked on participat partners it gave me the ones I showed you.  bmo has not included any sobeys shops I have done. Just shell and global pet food. bmo updates me with how close I am to the 350$ and I correlate it to my statement.  If anyone else can look on their STB promo from bmo and tell me what their participating partners are I would be interested.


----------



## Teresa1963

tinkerone said:


> What about gift cards for things you use, purchased from Shell, Metro, Foodland, Sobeys?  I often pick up Netflex, gas, restaruant, childrens Place, gift cards to top up my spend.  Not going to this time but I have hit the $350 so I'm good with that.


Yes I did some of that but don’t need too many


----------



## cari12

For those of you that did the Sobeys/Safeway buy 5 x milk and/or Nature Valley granola bars get 100 AM, it’s still on. I noticed the AM tag in the milk section said end date Jan 6, 2021. There was no AM tag by the granola bars but I picked up 2 milk and 3 granola bars just in case  and I got the 100 AM! Thought I’d let you know in case anyone else can do this one again.


----------



## bababear_50

*Teresa1963*
Hi Hon
When I do the BMO spend $350.00 offer I usually think about where I spend the most money for self and future family gifts.
Ultimate Dining Gift Card.
Shell Gas Gift Card (not so much right now)
Tim Hortons Gift Card
Amazon Gift card
Mc Cafe Gift Card
Staples Gift Card
Starbucks Gift Card
LCBO Gift Card
etc.
Then I go to Sobeys and buy $350.00 worth of gift cards from there to meet the requirements.
I have noticed that Metro has a few different Gift Cards than at Sobeys also.

Here is a link to Ontario BMO sponsors
https://bmoairmilesmastercard.airmi...66.1311413781.1607821790-816727427.1602985023
This time around I am skipping the BMO offer as $350.00 for 100 airmiles ($10.00) is not a good return for me. I also am filling up every month and half at Shell where I used to be filling up every week. I am no longer driving to Foodland as my groceries have switched over to No Frills PC express ,Real Canadian Superstore/Loblaws. I occasionally pick up a few things at Metro and Sobeys if the Airmiles are good.

Best wishes Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Teresa1963 said:


> I am in south eastern Ontario. It didn’t give me an option when I opted in. Or after, to change province etc.  i just used the link from STB promo to opt in. And when I clicked on participat partners it gave me the ones I showed you.  bmo has not included any sobeys shops I have done. Just shell and global pet food. bmo updates me with how close I am to the 350$ and I correlate it to my statement.  If anyone else can look on their STB promo from bmo and tell me what their participating partners are I would be interested.


Here's a copy of the page I get for Ontario. All of these will work for you. Don't worry about the email from BMO if that's what you're using they are notoriously wrong. It may be that Shell and Global pet food were just a few of your early posting shops. The amount will catch up with your partner shops eventually.

The email counted Sobeys, Foodland, Metro, Shell and RONA for me.



The upper right hand corner of this page where you see the ON in blue. Click on that and a page will pop up that will allow you to change the province. If you're close enough to the Quebec border there may be a few other options for you there.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> For those of you that did the Sobeys/Safeway buy 5 x milk and/or Nature Valley granola bars get 100 AM, it’s still on. I noticed the AM tag in the milk section said end date Jan 6, 2021. There was no AM tag by the granola bars but I picked up 2 milk and 3 granola bars just in case  and I got the 100 AM! Thought I’d let you know in case anyone else can do this one again.



Thanks for sharing 
I am low on milk right now.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Here's a copy of the offer from the flyer Dec 3-9. I don't know if the prices are still in effect but as Mel and Cari12 mentioned the offer of the 100AM is still good.


----------



## Teresa1963

ottawamom said:


> Here's a copy of the page I get for Ontario. All of these will work for you. Don't worry about the email from BMO if that's what you're using they are notoriously wrong. It may be that Shell and Global pet food were just a few of your early posting shops. The amount will catch up with your partner shops eventually.
> 
> The email counted Sobeys, Foodland, Metro, Shell and RONA for me.
> 
> View attachment 543550
> 
> The upper right hand corner of this page where you see the ON in blue. Click on that and a page will pop up that will allow you to change the province. If you're close enough to the Quebec border there may be a few other options for you there.


Yes I get that when I go to airmiles and look At it generally.  It is different when I look at participating partners for the BMO shop the block promo.  That is where I get partners such as Safeway and thrifty foods To count toward my spend.  they don’t seem to be counting sobeys as I did some spending there in between my shell and global pet food shops that were counted.


----------



## bababear_50

What's a girl to do when she looks to see what time Sobeys opens Sunday morning and the *live* button says the store is Not Too Busy At All right now!!!!
Well pretend that the tropical pj pants we are wearing are cool and jump into the car with hand sanitizer ,,double mask & gloves.
I mean people can't see behind the mask right?

Picked up a few fresh fruits ,, some milk and donated some Betty Crocker fruit shapes and Granola bars to the Food drive.
505 Airmiles.
Ahhhh now I can sleep in tomorrow morning.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> What's a girl to do when she looks to see what time Sobeys opens Sunday morning and the *live* button says the store is Not Too Busy At All right now!!!!
> Well pretend that the tropical pj pants we are wearing are cool and jump into the car with hand sanitizer ,,double mask & gloves.
> I mean people can't see behind the mask right?
> 
> Picked up a few fresh fruits ,, some milk and donated some Betty Crocker fruit shapes and Granola bars to the Food drive.
> 505 Airmiles.
> Ahhhh now I can sleep in tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I think I'm going to go back to Sobeys tomorrow and do something similar.....I'll do the granola bar/fruit shapes and use cash miles to pay.   I've got lots of cash miles earned from promos way in the past.  I think that's a really good conversion to dream miles.  Now to figure out how much I will get.

As to the PJ's......a few days ago there was a fender bender outside my house and the woman that caused it was wearing PJ's and a bathrobe.   So lesson learned....always get dressed when you leave the house.   That lesson I learned many years ago when I drove my DD to school in my PJ's and got a flat tire.


----------



## ottawamom

Teresa1963 said:


> Yes I get that when I go to airmiles and look At it generally.  It is different when I look at participating partners for the BMO shop the block promo.  That is where I get partners such as Safeway and thrifty foods To count toward my spend.  they don’t seem to be counting sobeys as I did some spending there in between my shell and global pet food shops that were counted.


What I printed above was from the StB link. The upper right hand corner of the page has the two letter region code. You can change that. 

The emails from Airmiles re BMO are not accurate. Keep your receipts, shop at the trusted partners it will be fine. Keep a copy of your BMO statements for the StB time period. All the usual partners will count towards the BMO coupon. Worst case you may have to call Airmiles about it but it will work. If you're really worried and have a Metro nearby go purchase some gift cards for future use.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I completely forgot about going to Sobeys yesterday.....I spent the entire day in front of the TV with the dog and a fuzzy blanket.  It was FABULOUS!


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I completely forgot about going to Sobeys yesterday.....I spent the entire day in front of the TV with the dog and a fuzzy blanket.  It was FABULOUS!



I did that too, well plus a few cats who came and went. I have never watched so many Hallmark Christmas movies in my life. But I do love those happy romantic endings!


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I did that too, well plus a few cats who came and went. I have never watched so many Hallmark Christmas movies in my life. But I do love those happy romantic endings!


Dogs don't leave when they get to lay on the couch with a warm blanket.....they just flip flop around and slowly edge into your space until you get up and move.    LOL....I watched Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## ottawamom

I had a BMO offer spend $480 Nov 24-30. I checked my total on Nov 30 and I was a little short. Decided to do an online order to finish that up (it also counted as StB coupon). Order arrived, StB postings all worked out but the transaction was posted to my M/C as Dec 3 (the day they shipped) so I miss out on the BMO bonus (targeted offer)AM. Because its BMO there is no easy way to follow up and get those miles. I'll just have to let it go.

Thank goodness I have a small stash of "extra" AM I didn't earn (you know those pixie dust AM) that I will subtract this loss from.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*In case anyone is still willing to play the double or even triple edge sword game of "will the miles post properly" "will my order get shipped on time" "will my order get split up and ruin my miles"

Time for more online shopping 
*


----------



## tinkerone

Reminder for anyone with the Shell offer of 25 AM's for 30 Lt or $10 spend, that starts today.  I'm going to stop in and pick up a few of the Lotto Gift Packs.  See how it works.


----------



## tinkerone

Is children place a AM store or just when shopping online.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Is children place a AM store or just when shopping online.



You can use your AM card in the store.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking for best price/durability/quality .....ok
Looking for best deal on a new Washer.
Fa La La La La ....why at Christmas does the washer start humming like this?
lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Well the 10x worked out for me, because Staples screwed me.  Ordered the new ipad air for DH on Nov 29.  It's been sitting in processing ever since.  I sent an email requesting a status last week, heard nothing.  Did a live chat this morning, and they tell me it's out of stock and my order cancelled.  Grrrr...  It was in stock when I ordered.    I'm so angry.  Anyway, the source had one colour left in stock.  Ordered it for instore pickup, supposed to be available Friday.  It's green, not the colour I would have chosen, but at least it isn't the pink for DH.   I'm just fuming right now.  They offered me a "$15 credit on my next order".  Really?  What I wanted was what I ordered, or at least a quick notification that it wasn't going to happen.  And of course I am sure the airmiles which were already awarded will be clawed back.


----------



## alohamom

CanadianKrista said:


> Well the 10x worked out for me, because Staples screwed me.  Ordered the new ipad air for DH on Nov 29.  It's been sitting in processing ever since.  I sent an email requesting a status last week, heard nothing.  Did a live chat this morning, and they tell me it's out of stock and my order cancelled.  Grrrr...  It was in stock when I ordered.    I'm so angry.  Anyway, the source had one colour left in stock.  Ordered it for instore pickup, supposed to be available Friday.  It's green, not the colour I would have chosen, but at least it isn't the pink for DH.   I'm just fuming right now.  They offered me a "$15 credit on my next order".  Really?  What I wanted was what I ordered, or at least a quick notification that it wasn't going to happen.  And of course I am sure the airmiles which were already awarded will be clawed back.



I am kind of in the same boat with a couple of other online retailers. They both show "shipped" but one is supposed to be coming from a Canadian source and I am told by their customer service it is sitting at the border. What the heck?!?! Then another has been sitting in shipped status since the 7th of Dec and their customer service cannot answer why it has not been pick up by UPS. I am really stuck and I am trying to decide if I need to make some replacement purchases like you did. I tried to cancel both orders but cannot because they have both "shipped". Ridiculous!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Looking for best price/durability/quality .....ok
> Looking for best deal on a new Washer.
> Fa La La La La ....why at Christmas does the washer start humming like this?
> lol
> Hugs
> Mel


ugg,,,sucks,,,,boxing day sales have started at a few places.
We have liked Lowes as they price match as well


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well my Staples order is showing processing when I log in, even though I have received the item.  Live Chat told me he sees that the order was cancelled therefore, that is why I wasn't even billed!  But, I did get my air miles for it LMAO

What a cluster F**k!


----------



## CanadianKrista

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well my Staples order is showing processing when I log in, even though I have received the item.  Live Chat told me he sees that the order was cancelled therefore, that is why I wasn't even billed!  But, I did get my air miles for it LMAO
> 
> What a cluster F**k!


OMG, what?  you got your item, but they say your order is cancelled and didn't charge you for it?  *** is going on with Staples.  I might get to keep my airmiles since they are so disorganized, but now I'm worried I'll end up getting/paying for 2 iPads!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This is what my order looks like when I log in:


----------



## tinkerone

alohamom said:


> I am kind of in the same boat with a couple of other online retailers. They both show "shipped" but one is supposed to be coming from a Canadian source and I am told by their customer service it is sitting at the border. What the heck?!?! Then another has been sitting in shipped status since the 7th of Dec and their customer service cannot answer why it has not been pick up by UPS. I am really stuck and I am trying to decide if I need to make some replacement purchases like you did. I tried to cancel both orders but cannot because they have both "shipped". Ridiculous!


I hate how shipping is going.  I have an order from Shoppers that was placed Nov. 29 and shows as being picked up by Canada Post Dec. 4th.  Tracking it showed it should be to me by the 6th.  Nope, they changed that to the 8th.  Nope, now expected delivery shows 'item delayed-stay tuned for updates'.  What the heck does that mean?
It started from Mississauga and only has to go down the road 100 miles.  Right now it's in Stoney Creek, not sure why.  I don't think I am ever getting it.  Grrrrr.


----------



## hdrolfe

Canada Post has been in the news about deliveries and how overwhelmed they are. Hopefully it reaches you by Christmas, but I don't think they are guaranteeing anything now. I believe most of the couriers are in the same boat, it's overwhelming because of how many people are online shopping to stay home.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone I had part of an order from Bentley that said "item delayed-stay tuned for updates" for at least a week, but yesterday it changed to Dec 16 delivery date. So hang in there!

My Indigo order split into three piece: 1 book, 2 apple accessories, 1 EOS lip balm.  

I have been waiting for the lip balm for weeks now! Like, *** throw it in with one of the others, duh!  Anyways, when I click on the tracking button I get this:



I put an email into Indigo Customer Service to see the heck is going on with this LIP BALM.  I only ordered it to get free shipping LOL


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> I hate how shipping is going.  I have an order from Shoppers that was placed Nov. 29 and shows as being picked up by Canada Post Dec. 4th.  Tracking it showed it should be to me by the 6th.  Nope, they changed that to the 8th.  Nope, now expected delivery shows 'item delayed-stay tuned for updates'.  What the heck does that mean?
> It started from Mississauga and only has to go down the road 100 miles.  Right now it's in Stoney Creek, not sure why.  I don't think I am ever getting it.  Grrrrr.



I too am waiting for an online order (from Penningtons).  It shipped on November 30.  The status kept saying "it's on it's way".  I got an email advising that the delivery date was December 9, that changed to December 11 and now it says "Item delayed".  My package shows it went from SK to ON to AB...I am in Ontario.  What is funny is that this order was split and I have already received the other order and it was shipped December 7 and received December 10.  I am starting to think I will never receive my tops.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Follow up to my Staples debacle, I just got an email from them saying my item has been shipped LOL  Which means I will be returning it and getting a refund LOL  This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I hate how shipping is going.  I have an order from Shoppers that was placed Nov. 29 and shows as being picked up by Canada Post Dec. 4th.  Tracking it showed it should be to me by the 6th.  Nope, they changed that to the 8th.  Nope, now expected delivery shows 'item delayed-stay tuned for updates'.  What the heck does that mean?
> It started from Mississauga and only has to go down the road 100 miles.  Right now it's in Stoney Creek, not sure why.  I don't think I am ever getting it.  Grrrrr.


I had an order like this. It was supposed to be tracked. Canada Post picked it up then put it in regular mail which is why didn't appear to be getting anywhere. I received it in regular mail yesterday two weeks after it was picked up by Canada Post.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Meanwhile, the Duck took her sweet time and put together 2 orders tonight. One is from Well.ca which is literally 5 minutes away from our house -- only picked items I know they have stocked in that warehouse, it will be here before Friday. The other is from Amazon and i didn't finish placing the order until 12:05 but again, i carefully picked items that only say next day delivery, it's guaranteed to be here before 10 pm TODAY! And I know it will be since they use dedicated trucks for Prime delivery. I won't get the 10X miles for my Amazon order since it was after midnight but it doesn't matter since nothing was in any of the allowed categories, just things i really really REALLY want!*


----------



## Juventus

Can anyone tell me about the Sobeys offer in the new flyer: spend $50 and get a offer coupon good for the following week (or something like that).  Anyone know what this is or what it's been in the past if this has been offered before?

Thanks.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Count me in....I've got things that I ordered on Black Friday/Cyber Monday that has been shipped but still not here.  One of the packages shows delivery due Dec 8.  It shows as taking 2 days to get from Penticton to Mississauga and then sitting there for 7 days.  From there it's been sitting in Oakville but still not out for delivery.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1387361
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1387683

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1387368

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1387367
Happy & Safe shopping everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Juventus said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Sobeys offer in the new flyer: spend $50 and get a offer coupon good for the following week (or something like that).  Anyone know what this is or what it's been in the past if this has been offered before?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Juventus
Check out bottom of next page of flyer for info...Page 4 of 19 here
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1387361?page=4

looks like you spend 50$ (Dec 17 to Dec 24th)  then the cashier gives you a voucher that has to be used between
Dec 26 to Jan 6 (double check this as even with my glasses on it's hard to read).


limit of 3 transactions per card.
This has been offered before.

Happy safe shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Juventus said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Sobeys offer in the new flyer: spend $50 and get a offer coupon good for the following week (or something like that).  Anyone know what this is or what it's been in the past if this has been offered before?
> 
> Thanks.


They've run this offer in the past. If you are in the habit of shopping at Sobeys regularly it can be a great deal. Rexall regularly does this. It's just a way for the store to get you to come back next week and spend more money.

What I usually do with this kind of offer (because I don't like them) is I go back the next week but just purchase the minimum required to use the coupon. I would rather get AM than a coupon.


----------



## ottawamom

Here's a great deal if you have some Cash AM hanging around.



And Metro has Lactantia milk for $2.99/4L if you load the coupon in the app


----------



## mort1331

Wow so basically 35 am gets you 10bucks..guess they are finally seeing numbers are down


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> Here's a great deal if you have some Cash AM hanging around.
> 
> View attachment 544194
> 
> And Metro has Lactantia milk for $2.99/4L if you load the coupon in the app


Wonder if you use more than 85 can you double up


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Wonder if you use more than 85 can you double up


*sorta? it says one bonus offer per card per day so if you're willing to go every single day,  I guess so*


----------



## Juventus

ottawamom said:


> They've run this offer in the past. If you are in the habit of shopping at Sobeys regularly it can be a great deal. Rexall regularly does this. It's just a way for the store to get you to come back next week and spend more money.
> 
> What I usually do with this kind of offer (because I don't like them) is I go back the next week but just purchase the minimum required to use the coupon. I would rather get AM than a coupon.


Thanks, but what is the offer/voucher?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Count me in....I've got things that I ordered on Black Friday/Cyber Monday that has been shipped but still not here. One of the packages shows delivery due Dec 8. It shows as taking 2 days to get from Penticton to Mississauga and then sitting there for 7 days. From there it's been sitting in Oakville but still not out for delivery.



I am also waiting for items to arrive from an amazon Black Friday Shop.  I am not a happy camper.  It is a good thing, that the items I am waiting for are NOT gifts and were items I was wanting, because I didn't want to pay extra for shipping.  Prime delivery is not guaranteed here, so I refuse to pay that premium when I won't get items within 1-2 days.  

There was a covid outbreak at the Canada Post distribution center in Saskatoon, which caused it to close and all mail was routed through Regina.

I am glad we did most of our shopping in stores earlier than usual.  Honestly, we lucked out with out lists and found what we needed quickly.  I wouldn't want to be the one waiting for a gift that is held up in shipping even though you ordered it early enough for it to be on time.  And on the other hand, Canada Post and all delivery companies knew that this was going to happen, and they are unprepared.


----------



## juniorbugman

I ordered a special item from Kraft Canada - it was shipped from Scarborough(east Toronto) on Dec 14 went to the dreaded Mississauga processing plant but is out for delivery now and will be at my place in Ajax today.    I get worried when my packages show as processing at Mississauga because sometimes that spells doom as they take so long to process through there.    I hope everybody elses packages arrive quickly.

Edited to add - my package has arrived.  I had ordered the KD canteen kit from Kraft Dinner which comes with different flavours of KD plus it came with a plastic cutlery set and a pair of socks which were a surpise to me.  How cute it that?


----------



## cari12

Revisiting the below promo again, for the Safeway/Sobeys spend $300, it doesn’t have to be paid by MasterCard does it? It doesn’t say that the Shell or Safeway have to be. The reason I ask is that I bought $300 in gift cards for the buy $150 get 100 AM promo so most of my Safeway shopping has been paid by those, not MasterCard. At first I thought I made a mistake but then again it doesn’t say it has to be paid by MasterCard.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@cari12 Correct. You don't need to use your MC to pay for your groceries on this one, just needs your air miles card number.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Here's a great deal if you have some Cash AM hanging around.
> 
> View attachment 544194
> 
> And Metro has Lactantia milk for $2.99/4L if you load the coupon in the app



Thanks for the heads up!  I did a quick browse through the flyer but totally missed that!



juniorbugman said:


> I ordered a special item from Kraft Canada - it was shipped from Scarborough(east Toronto) on Dec 14 went to the dreaded Mississauga processing plant but is out for delivery now and will be at my place in Ajax today.    I get worried when my packages show as processing at Mississauga because sometimes that spells doom as they take so long to process through there.    I hope everybody elses packages arrive quickly.
> 
> Edited to add - my package has arrived.  I had ordered the KD canteen kit from Kraft Dinner which comes with different flavours of KD plus it came with a plastic cutlery set and a pair of socks which were a surpise to me.  How cute it that?



Well that's cool.  I didn't know you can order things from Kraft Canada.


----------



## ottawamom

Juventus said:


> Thanks, but what is the offer/voucher?


It will be a coupon printed on your receipt or a credit card sized coupon you bring back.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disney Addicted said:


> Well that's cool. I didn't know you can order things from Kraft Canada.


Just a few select items.
Kraft Heinz Canteen (khcanteen.com) 
I ordered the variety pack.
*KD Variety Pack*
$24.99
Have a need for cheese? Surround yourself with even more Kraft Dinner cheesy goodness! Our Kraft Dinner Variety Pack combines our classic KD with a selection of delicious flavours.    

*16x Kraft Dinner *(two of each of the following flavours: Original, Sharp Cheddar, White Cheddar, Spicy Cheddar, Alfredo, Spirals, Three Cheese, Extra Creamy)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well colour me absolutely thrilled (mind you, I'm not getting out much and it doesn't take a lot to excite me  )
I placed my order at Well. ca at 10:11 pm
It was picked & packed at 10:25 pm
It was put on the delivery truck @ 3:22 am
I got a text at 7:01 pm that it had been delivered
Miles are already in my account and I got the 10X for a whopping total of 20 miles 

I placed my order at Amazon at 12:05 am
It was picked, packed and on the delivery truck @ 1:12 pm
I got the text it had been delivered at 7:04 pm
No miles but like i said, I'm not expecting any for this order so if any show up I'll be surprised again!

We're lucky that we live just up the road from the Well.ca warehouse, it actually started in Guelph and we've watched the location grow and expand. One of my products also came from a company in Guelph, Eco-Pioneer - I add Borax to my sheets & towels to keep them brighter & fresher and haven't been able to find any lately, pleasant surprise to locate it from my own city!!
We're also fortunate to live in the middle of about 5 different Amazon warehouses which leads to such quick delivery if I pick my items carefully. All of today's items came directly from Cambridge, only about 20 minutes away! We actually have the Prime membership as part of our "cord-cutting" that we started when we got home from Florida in February because we're enjoying lots of the movies & old tv shows, the delivery options are just an added bonus.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, Staples finally found their error LOL

I was finally charged on my MC for the purchase. That shipping email might mean they are actually sending me another (?), but I have no idea.  At this point, I expect I might receive it prior to Christmas.

I AM excited that my Amazon purchase shipped from the Midwest USA! It's a basketball ornament for DD12!  We can't find anything locally, and the only other one I keep seeing online is the Old World glass ones...nope!

This one is resin! I figure if it breaks a part at the loops, we then have THREE! lol


----------



## tinkerone

Copied from a Facebook group

From December 17 – 24, 2020, Air Miles is discounting Cash Miles that are used in lane at Partners. Instead of 95 Miles giving you $10 off of your bill, 85 Miles will give you $10 towards free gas, groceries and more (at participating Partners which I’m pretty sure are all in lane).

From the AM website.

*Offer valid December 17 to December 24, 2020. Offer applies to all AIR MILES Cash redemptions made in-store at participating AIR MILES Cash Partner locations during the offer period. You must inform the cashier that you want to use Cash Miles and present your AIR MILES® Card at time of purchase. Can be combined with other AIR MILES offers. Offer does not apply to AIR MILES Cash Miles used online for eVouchers. During the offer period, use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account in-store in increments of 85 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases (instead of the typical 95 Cash Miles required) at participating AIR MILES Partner locations to a maximum of $830 (7,055 Cash Miles) per day (gift cards and near-cash products are excluded and other exclusions may also apply); up to 5 eligible transactions totaling $300 per day at Shell. AIR MILES reserves the right to change or terminate the offer at any time and without notice. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. See airmiles.ca for full details.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> I ordered a special item from Kraft Canada - it was shipped from Scarborough(east Toronto) on Dec 14 went to the dreaded Mississauga processing plant but is out for delivery now and will be at my place in Ajax today.    I get worried when my packages show as processing at Mississauga because sometimes that spells doom as they take so long to process through there.    I hope everybody elses packages arrive quickly.
> 
> Edited to add - my package has arrived.  I had ordered the KD canteen kit from Kraft Dinner which comes with different flavours of KD plus it came with a plastic cutlery set and a pair of socks which were a surpise to me.  How cute it that?


That is really great unique gift!!!!!  I can think of one person who would love that!  I will be putting that into my "Great Gift Ideas" list...and yes...I actually have a list like that one my phone!!!  It comes in handy     Especially when working at Homesense and touching items while on each shift.  


tinkerone said:


> Copied from a Facebook group
> 
> From December 17 – 24, 2020, Air Miles is discounting Cash Miles that are used in lane at Partners. Instead of 95 Miles giving you $10 off of your bill, 85 Miles will give you $10 towards free gas, groceries and more (at participating Partners which I’m pretty sure are all in lane).



I was waiting for the announcement from this FB page.  I seen one of moderators of that page post that she had gotten a sneak peek at the new promo that was going to come up.  
It is nothing to run out and do, but it is a great promo if you regularly shop at Safeway, Sobey's, Foodland, and which other ones I know I am forgetting.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Copied from a Facebook group
> 
> From December 17 – 24, 2020, Air Miles is discounting Cash Miles that are used in lane at Partners. Instead of 95 Miles giving you $10 off of your bill, 85 Miles will give you $10 towards free gas, groceries and more (at participating Partners which I’m pretty sure are all in lane).
> 
> From the AM website.
> 
> *Offer valid December 17 to December 24, 2020. Offer applies to all AIR MILES Cash redemptions made in-store at participating AIR MILES Cash Partner locations during the offer period. You must inform the cashier that you want to use Cash Miles and present your AIR MILES® Card at time of purchase. Can be combined with other AIR MILES offers. Offer does not apply to AIR MILES Cash Miles used online for eVouchers. During the offer period, use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account in-store in increments of 85 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases (instead of the typical 95 Cash Miles required) at participating AIR MILES Partner locations to a maximum of $830 (7,055 Cash Miles) per day (gift cards and near-cash products are excluded and other exclusions may also apply); up to 5 eligible transactions totaling $300 per day at Shell. AIR MILES reserves the right to change or terminate the offer at any time and without notice. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. See airmiles.ca for full details.


For the life of me I can't find this information on the Airmiles website. I just wanted to check local participating partners. Can you add a link to the page. Please.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> For the life of me I can't find this information on the Airmiles website. I just wanted to check local participating partners. Can you add a link to the page. Please.




AIR MILES - Home


----------



## ottawamom

thank you @tinkerone .

I shopped using 3 cards at Metro.
-2 pkgs Dempters bagel
-2 pkgs Dempters english muffins

-3 pkgs baby bel gouda

-Reynolds parchment paper
- gravy mix (2)
-Cinnabon bread

With the promotion today - out of pocket $1.75. (used 255AM) got back 150AM. I like shopping like that. $30 goes into my Holiday fund. Win-win-win all around.


----------



## tinkerone

Well, just got back from a very nice shop at Metro.  I purchased 2 skillet meals at $4.99 each, buy 2 get 20 AM's.  Added an Eggo for the grandson when he comes over for breakfast (all he likes) for another $2.99.  When I pulled up to the cash I saw they had Disney Gift Cards, which they never have, and decided to toss a fee in and maybe try and hit that $700 mark for the 250 AM's.  I already had hit t he $300 mark so I was actually good but since we booked the Disney Cruise I thought why not.  
I get to the cash and the clerk rings it all in then asked how many AM's I wished to use.  I asked how many I _could_ use.  He said $160, I said do it and I walked out paying only $2.93.
So I only used 85 AM's per ever $10, received 20 AM's for the skillet meals, will get 50 AM's from Metro for using $10.  I feel like I made out very well.  I love the 85 AM's for every $10.  That right there saved me 160 AM's.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Well, just got back from a very nice shop at Metro.  I purchased 2 skillet meals at $4.99 each, buy 2 get 20 AM's.  Added an Eggo for the grandson when he comes over for breakfast (all he likes) for another $2.99.  When I pulled up to the cash I saw they had Disney Gift Cards, which they never have, and decided to toss a fee in and maybe try and hit that $700 mark for the 250 AM's.  I already had hit t he $300 mark so I was actually good but since we booked the Disney Cruise I thought why not.
> I get to the cash and the clerk rings it all in then asked how many AM's I wished to use.  I asked how many I _could_ use.  He said $160, I said do it and I walked out paying only $2.93.
> So I only used 85 AM's per ever $10, received 20 AM's for the skillet meals, will get 50 AM's from Metro for using $10.  I feel like I made out very well.  I love the 85 AM's for every $10.  That right there saved me 160 AM's.


*Woah, does this mean that he let you pay for a gift card with cash miles?? If so, you're extremely lucky, they're in the list of exclusions. What a great day you had!!!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Woah, does this mean that he let you pay for a gift card with cash miles?? If so, you're extremely lucky, they're in the list of exclusions. What a great day you had!!!*


Yup, he let me pay for the gift cards with my AM's.  $150 dollars worth.  And at 85 miles for each $10 I do feel extremely lucky. 
I will probably go back tomorrow and get some products for another $10 spend and try this again.  I don't expect it to work, and I really don't like having a lot of GC's, but I can add it to my MC total so it's all good.  I'll report back.


----------



## bababear_50

Food donation day
35 boxes of fruit/veggie snacks (Motts),


I  finished my last shop the block for my son's card
20 airmiles for STB spend 100.00
700 airmiles (General Mills offer buy 5 items).
5 airmiles for my total spend
----------------
total 725 airmiles.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm reporting back on my Metro shop this morning.  I was able to redeem again for GC's.  Purchased $150 in Disney GC's and $15.03 in groceries.  Total to my MC was $5.04 and was able to get the 85 AM's per $10 spend.  That pretty much breaks the bank on my secondary card and I am not really trying to load it with anymore as the offers aren't the best.  Good way to close it up. 

I don't normally like to get Disney GC's since I never know what the rate will be when I redeem them however I will apply them to our sailings today which would be the same as if I purchased the US money today.  Just hope nothing happens to prevent this sailing....fingers crossed.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone The exchange rate has been pretty good these days. Go to xe currency converter to see how much your gift cards are worth today.


----------



## hdrolfe

@tinkerone keep those gift cards you add, just in case!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I literally have 50 empty gift cards in my sock drawer, and I have no idea why I haven't thrown them out.  They are all consolidated onto three main cards.  I guess it's time for a clean out LOL


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I'm reporting back on my Metro shop this morning.  I was able to redeem again for GC's.  Purchased $150 in Disney GC's and $15.03 in groceries.  Total to my MC was $5.04 and was able to get the 85 AM's per $10 spend.  That pretty much breaks the bank on my secondary card and I am not really trying to load it with anymore as the offers aren't the best.  Good way to close it up.
> 
> I don't normally like to get Disney GC's since I never know what the rate will be when I redeem them however I will apply them to our sailings today which would be the same as if I purchased the US money today.  Just hope nothing happens to prevent this sailing....fingers crossed.


I'm so glad you have been able to get the GC included in your order. I would love to be able to do this. Was it the same cashier? The cashier I had reminded me I could only do the $10 offer 1 time per day. Little did she know I was doing it on 3 different cards. When I finished I fessed up and told her it was different cards.

Got my turkey for Christmas for $6. DH had an email bonus of +25 WUS 170AM Cash which it said was combinable with other offers.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I'm so glad you have been able to get the GC included in your order. I would love to be able to do this. Was it the same cashier? The cashier I had reminded me I could only do the $10 offer 1 time per day. Little did she know I was doing it on 3 different cards. When I finished I fessed up and told her it was different cards.
> 
> Got my turkey for Christmas for $6. DH had an email bonus of +25 WUS 170AM Cash which it said was combinable with other offers.


No, it was two different cashiers.  One male, one female so I’m sure.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Not sure why it’s sideways, anyway, this was one of my daughters COVID craft projects! 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I literally have 50 empty gift cards in my sock drawer, and I have no idea why I haven't thrown them out.  They are all consolidated onto three main cards.  I guess it's time for a clean out LOL


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Here's a great deal if you have some Cash AM hanging around.
> 
> View attachment 544194
> 
> And Metro has Lactantia milk for $2.99/4L if you load the coupon in the app


I just got back from Metro and am checking my emailed receipt.....Lactancia milk....I loaded it to my card and it posted at regular price. Am I right that the 50 AM will come later for the AM cash? 

edit: I think I see the problem with Lactancia...there was no 2%, and I grabbed 3%, which isn't on the deal. Sheesh! Oh, well. If we go red or gray, I'm good for milk for a while.


----------



## ottawamom

Yes the 50AM will follow later. To bad about the milk. A girlfriend just called me. She wasn't able to redeem at all as the system was down. I told her I would just have left my stuff at the cash and announced I would be back when it was working. I told her to try a quieter time tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

So my email account says that my flight is leaving tomorrow morning  .........................  
Oh well I shall get back to Orlando someday!

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> So my email account says that my flight is leaving tomorrow morning  .........................  ✈
> Oh well I shall get back to Orlando someday!
> 
> Hugs Mel


I got a reminder to check in from Air Canada. Supposed to leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## hdrolfe

I hadn't booked flights but tomorrow we should be getting off our 2 week cruise... trying to think of better times. Someday we'll travel again! And I'll have to many airmiles to use towards it.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I got a reminder to check in from Air Canada. Supposed to leave tomorrow morning.





hdrolfe said:


> I hadn't booked flights but tomorrow we should be getting off our 2 week cruise... trying to think of better times. Someday we'll travel again! And I'll have to many airmiles to use towards it.



I posted this for some other friends tonight ...
We will get back there friends!





Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I learned something new at Metro today. I know a lot of you have had self check outs for months but here in the backwoods of Ottawa they have just come to my local store. Anyway, I learned how to check out and use AM Cash to pay. No more waiting in long line-ups. I feel as if the clouds have lifted. Of course I screwed up and used my card 2X so I had to go back and purchase more frozen veggies with DH card (to get the bonus 50AM). We are well stocked on frozen veggies now.

I went shopping early in case AM Cash decided to take a break again today. Didn't want to miss out on bonus day.


----------



## tinkerone

I just got back from another Metro AM shop.  I used my main card today and just about cleaned it out but I'm pretty happy.  I managed to get another $250 in Disney GC's.  No questions other than how many AM's I wanted to use.  I told her to pay for the entire order, which she did. 
$250 DGC, 2 pounds of butter, package of shredded cheese = 2210 AM's and .97 cents.  See the grin on my face?? 
Anyone wanting to use cash miles for GC's may want to give it another try at Metro.  It may only be my store but it might be worth a try.  With the bonus of only 85 AM's per $10, it's a bargain.


----------



## mkmommy

Please share how to use AM with the self check out. I went to Metro early this morning and they only had 1 cashier so it was a wait , but wanted to redeem AM and was not sure it was possible with the self check out.



ottawamom said:


> I learned something new at Metro today. I know a lot of you have had self check outs for months but here in the backwoods of Ottawa they have just come to my local store. Anyway, I learned how to check out and use AM Cash to pay. No more waiting in long line-ups. I feel as if the clouds have lifted. Of course I screwed up and used my card 2X so I had to go back and purchase more frozen veggies with DH card (to get the bonus 50AM). We are well stocked on frozen veggies now.
> 
> I went shopping early in case AM Cash decided to take a break again today. Didn't want to miss out on bonus day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> Please share how to use AM with the self check out. I went to Metro early this morning and they only had 1 cashier so it was a wait , but wanted to redeem AM and was not sure it was possible with the self check out.


*it just pops up as an option on the payment method when you're ready to pay. Just choose that and you can select how many miles you want to use. 

huge caveat here .... this is not an option on all self check machines yet,  they're in the process of updating them.  I love that I can scan an item and then choose to put it into the cart instead of a bag,  and I can remove a full bag put it into the cart and continue with my order without needing to wait for help.  I prefer self check everywhere*


----------



## bababear_50

I am hoping to give the Metro a try but my miles won't post till probably Thursday next week.
I think the promo only goes till Thursday Dec 24th right?
Thanks Donald-my Hero I need an update on the self cash out process too.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> I posted this for some other friends tonight ...
> We will get back there friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for sharing this Mel...it was just the pick me up I needed after finding out that I cannot take the covid-19 vaccines available as they are a "live" vaccine.  I am on a biologic drug for my rheumatoid arthritis and "live" vaccines are a no - no.     I hope that one of the vaccines being developed is a not a live vaccine.


----------



## damo

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for sharing this Mel...it was just the pick me up I needed after finding out that I cannot take the covid-19 vaccines available as they are a "live" vaccine.  I am on a biologic drug for my rheumatoid arthritis and "live" vaccines are a no - no.     I hope that one of the vaccines being developed is a not a live vaccine.



Must be a different reason since the two mRNA vaccines that have been okayed do not contain any live virus.

https://creakyjoints.org/living-wit...cine-immunocompromised-medical-organizations/


----------



## bababear_50

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thanks for sharing this Mel...it was just the pick me up I needed after finding out that I cannot take the covid-19 vaccines available as they are a "live" vaccine.  I am on a biologic drug for my rheumatoid arthritis and "live" vaccines are a no - no.     I hope that one of the vaccines being developed is a not a live vaccine.



Hi Hon
I love that little Olaf.
I am so so sorry to hear this ,,I will be saying an extra little (BIG) prayer for you and others that are facing this.
I am hopeful for myself , I have a Anaphylaxis Shell Fish Allergy. I am allergic to Latex, and few antibiotics. 
The only one that almost took me out was Shellfish. I spoke online with my doctor on Thursday to get a prescription repeat and yah know I just completely forgot to ask her if I am disqualified,,, maybe I am not ready for the answer yet.
There has to be more than one type of Vaccine being developed ,, fingers , toes crossed for us.

Edited to add : re above post by Damo
Yeah I thought Moderna and Pfizer had no live virus.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

damo said:


> Must be a different reason since the two mRNA vaccines that have been okayed do not contain any live virus.
> 
> https://creakyjoints.org/living-wit...cine-immunocompromised-medical-organizations/



Thanks for the link to that article.  It is good to know that an MnRA vaccine isn't a live vaccine and I might be eligible.  I am still planning to contact my specialist to try to obtain more information.

The reason I was concerned was because when the VP got his vaccine yesterday the doctor asked him if he was on blood thinners and if he was immunocompromised...so I started to look into it and found information that advised that individuals taking a biologic could not get the live vaccine - it did not indicate that the two vaccines approved were not live vaccines.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just bought these wireless phone chargers from Canadian Tire:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...charging-pad-2-pk-3997503p.html?rrec=true#spc


2-pack for $20.  I am keeping one for myself and giving one as a Yankee Swap gift.  Seems to work pretty well, too! I love finding gadgets on sale at Canadian Tire! 

Just find your local store and it should tell you if they have them in stock. They had lots of other ones too, but this was the best deal!


----------



## bababear_50

*Mickey&JoshNut*

CDC
Just released new info on the Pfizer Vaccine
*https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1c4Kjx?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
Looks promising for me.*
"However, people with a history of severe allergic reactions not related to vaccines or injectable medicines may still get vaccinated, the CDC said."
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/allergic-reaction.html*Hugs 
Mel*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thank God for the surveys and our AMEX card or my airmiles account would like mighty pathetic!!*
*And YES, that is one posting from the surveys for 165 miles!!! first i did one that probably took close to an hour and gave me 26 miles - it was about my shopping habits and if they've changed or not due to COVID. I knew going into it that it would be long and since both my days and my account are empty I figured why not stare at my phone for an hour. The last set of questions was if i would be willing to do a daily purchase diary for additional miles, each day would take maybe 5 minutes total and if i did the 7 full days I would get 150 mile bonus, SURE SIGN ME UP!! The trick to getting more than one survey like yesterday's posting shows? I just keep clicking on the links in the emails for days after and once i get into a survey i will then actually sign into the account to see if there are more waiting to be done. *
*

Just looking at my account on the surface now to get more info on the AMS that posted so i can see what's missing and i found this rather interesting stat, we collected almost exactly what we used! 
*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thank God for the surveys and our AMEX card or my airmiles account would like mighty pathetic!!*
> *And YES, that is one posting from the surveys for 165 miles!!! first i did one that probably took close to an hour and gave me 26 miles - it was about my shopping habits and if they've changed or not due to COVID. I knew going into it that it would be long and since both my days and my account are empty I figured why not stare at my phone for an hour. The last set of questions was if i would be willing to do a daily purchase diary for additional miles, each day would take maybe 5 minutes total and if i did the 7 full days I would get 150 mile bonus, SURE SIGN ME UP!! The trick to getting more than one survey like yesterday's posting shows? I just keep clicking on the links in the emails for days after and once i get into a survey i will then actually sign into the account to see if there are more waiting to be done. *
> *View attachment 544907
> 
> Just looking at my account on the surface now to get more info on the AMS that posted so i can see what's missing and i found this rather interesting stat, we collected almost exactly what we used!
> View attachment 544908*


I recently had an email from them asking me to come back, I would get a 6 mile bonus.  Took 15 minutes on Friday and another 15 yesterday and have racked up 50 am.  And they post so quickly.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

bababear_50 said:


> *Mickey&JoshNut*
> 
> CDC
> Just released new info on the Pfizer Vaccine
> *https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1c4Kjx?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
> Looks promising for me.*
> "However, people with a history of severe allergic reactions not related to vaccines or injectable medicines may still get vaccinated, the CDC said."
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/allergic-reaction.html*Hugs
> Mel*



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Mel.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Off Topic
Look who tried to join me in my backyard today?


Notified animal control.
I will be a bit more aware how close I am to the back door from now on.
Usually they don't come out a lot during the day unless they have newborns and need to hunt for food.
Nope Mel is not a sweet treat for the Coyotes.

Just read this,
Coyotes are naturally timid and flee when confronted aggressively. *Never run away from a coyote. *The following actions teach coyotes to fear humans.


*Be Big*: Stand up and raise your arms in the air. Appear as large and threatening as possible
*Be Loud*: Stomp your feet, clap your hands, and yell “go away coyote” to alert people nearby.
*Be Threatening*: Throw a tennis ball or a small pebble or stick at the coyote, but only to show the coyote who is boss – not to injure!
Avoid turning your back, maintain eye contact and slowly back away.
What did I do....screamed turned my back and RAN like Hell.
I think I need coyote training.  lol

Hugs
Mel

Cool Map
https://mississauga.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=476d2e2881da49bb94a1455d3c3cb890


----------



## ottawamom

Great photo. He's a beautiful animal. We have Coyotes that live in the ravine behind my house. They used to come nose to nose with my Samoyed at the back fence. She was big enough I didn't worry. So long as they stay on their side of the fence I don't bother with them.

Animal control does nothing about them in Ottawa. We just have to learn to live with them.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Great photo. He's a beautiful animal. We have Coyotes that live in the ravine behind my house. They used to come nose to nose with my Samoyed at the back fence. She was big enough I didn't worry. So long as they stay on their side of the fence I don't bother with them.
> 
> Animal control does nothing about them in Ottawa. We just have to learn to live with them.



They are beautiful and Animal control will do nothing here . They are just tracking their location. Yeah we are learning to live with them.
Animal control will come if a coyote is sick or injured , but after rehabilitation they will be released 1 km from original location.
Goodness knows we have a ton of rabbits/squirrels/skunks and birds they can fest upon.
We even have a GIANT possum that drops by each morning.
Now this thing and it's wiry tail scare the crap out of me ,, ,just an over sized rat.
It even boldly hangs from my hanging baskets by it's tail.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Yikes...Mel, I will be joining you in Coyote training as I would have done exactly what you did!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Possom's eat ticks, a lot of them, that would be great to have around! If somewhat not so cute looking. Coyotes around here, like has been said, no one does much about. But there was one nearby that was attacking all kinds of animals and people who was destroyed this summer, it was biting runners, and it wasn't some woodland path they were on. They are why all my pets are indoor pets though, and I don't walk at dusk or dawn. That plus the bear that was in the park and ride across the street from my place.


----------



## ottawamom

You have quite the wildlife wonderland in your backyard Mel. That is also a great photo of the possum. I haven't ever seen one of those in the wild.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> They are beautiful and Animal control will do nothing here . They are just tracking their location. Yeah we are learning to live with them.
> Animal control will come if a coyote is sick or injured , but after rehabilitation they will be released 1 km from original location.
> Goodness knows we have a ton of rabbits/squirrels/skunks and birds they can fest upon.
> We even have a GIANT possum that drops by each morning.
> Now this thing and it's wiry tail scare the crap out of me ,, ,just an over sized rat.
> It even boldly hangs from my hanging baskets by it's tail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 545149


Wait, what?  I didn't know Canada had possom's.  Where are you?  
We can hear coyotes howling late at night but the thing that is the worst in our area are racoons.  We have grape vines covering our deck and they come up and suck the juice out of them, spit the peel on the deck.  Real mess.  We complained to animal control and they said nothing they could do and if we set traps we can't take them more than 2 km from here.  2 km?  That's basically driving them home.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Hon
Yep Ontario has them. I am in Mississauga.
The only time one has been a bit aggressive was when I was trying to shoo her away from my strawberry planter.
I realized she actually had a babies with her that climbed into her pouch. I had no idea they carried their babies around with them.
If one is hit by a car and killed the Animal control will check the pouch to see if it is carrying babies.


We have Racoons ,Hawks, and lots of bunnies too ,, lots of them.
(I do like the bunnies only if they don't chew on my clematis plant).


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I promise no more Mel backyard stories,,,,, now back on topic...
I am hopeful for some good airmiles deals this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kimbert

Off Topic!
If you're looking for something relaxing to have on in the background and you have Disney+, they have released 3 separate 1-hour long "episodes" of sunrises at Magic Kingdom, EPCOT and Animal Kingdom. Not quite a Christmas fire log, and it weirdly doesn't use Disney music, but they are very relaxing to watch. Just thought you might need some more Disney.


----------



## ottawamom

Tomorrow morning I am going to do this. I will need a nice relaxing time. DS girlfriend got us tickets for a drive through light show. Open until January 9th. Perfect, we'll go one evening. Just heard on the news tonight that the drive thru light show will have to close because of the lockdown and they aren't sure when they will be able to open again. Really, you can't get out of your car and it is no more dangerous than getting stuck in traffic. I am a little upset! Hence the need for the morning sunrise at Disney tomorrow.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ottawamom said:


> Tomorrow morning I am going to do this. I will need a nice relaxing time. DS girlfriend got us tickets for a drive through light show. Open until January 9th. Perfect, we'll go one evening. Just heard on the news tonight that the drive thru light show will have to close because of the lockdown and they aren't sure when they will be able to open again. Really, you can't get out of your car and it is no more dangerous than getting stuck in traffic. I am a little upset! Hence the need for the morning sunrise at Disney tomorrow.


very nice!  our local place that is doing this has totally been over-attended.  Apparently it has become 4 hours of sitting in bumper to bumper traffic so that sounds like a nightmare with a minivan and multiple crying children XD


----------



## bababear_50

Well tomorrow is double stars at Starbucks day ,, plus I got a special offer of purchase a couple of sandwiches get 100 bonus stars so I think it is going to be my night to grab some hot drinks and go for a community drive looking at Christmas lights. So sorry your show is being canceled Ottawamom.
Christmas car karaoke fun!
Just for
*ottawamom*
I'm on my way to pick you up ...........................................











Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well fun times......I find out today if this latest lockdown shuts my business down again.  Back in August the Ministry of LTC redefined my role and I'm now listed under 'staff' so I should be fine to continue to work but no one actually knows what they will do with me.    I guess I better make sure my name is on the vaccine list TODAY.....my facility has been selected as the first for Covid vaccines in the  region.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@dancin Disney style How do you feel about that?  Getting the vaccine in the first round...


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @dancin Disney style How do you feel about that?  Getting the vaccine in the first round...


I've got mixed feelings.  I figured right from the start that it would be mandatory for me....which is ok because I want to travel again and dine out etc.   In my case as a contractor they sort of have me over a barrel.  They word things in such a way that it's not mandatory but if I don't comply they will release me from my contract.   The mixed part comes in because I'm nervous about being injected with something that there is no long term data but realistically it's going to be many, many years until possible complications are known.  I'm not going to wait for that regardless of my work situation.  After having a high risk exposure a few weeks ago and having to isolate I don't want to go through that again.  Also, today I'm working with the residents that had Covid and I'm really nervous....I don't want to feel that way.   So overall I'm good with getting the shots.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@dancin Disney style That's the thing. The governments are saying it isn't mandatory, but our hands are tied if we want to have a life of normalcy again (i.e., travel, concerts, etc).

I am sure you will be relieved once you get them.


----------



## ottawamom

We went to see the lights last night anyway. The lineup didn't look bad when we got there then we realized we were in a long snaking line through an equestrian park. By the time we got to the lights entrance we had been in line for 1.5 hours. Haven't spent that much facetime with my son in months (and he lives with us). As we started the actual light drive thru I just kept commenting that at least we didn't have children in the car. That would have been unbearable.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I've got mixed feelings.  I figured right from the start that it would be mandatory for me....which is ok because I want to travel again and dine out etc.   In my case as a contractor they sort of have me over a barrel.  They word things in such a way that it's not mandatory but if I don't comply they will release me from my contract.   The mixed part comes in because I'm nervous about being injected with something that there is no long term data but realistically it's going to be many, many years until possible complications are known.  I'm not going to wait for that regardless of my work situation.  After having a high risk exposure a few weeks ago and having to isolate I don't want to go through that again.  Also, today I'm working with the residents that had Covid and I'm really nervous....I don't want to feel that way.   So overall I'm good with getting the shots.


Just remember..the vacine isnt that new..they have been working on close things since SARS...yes the exact formulation is new..but there has been a ton of testing. Plus there is no live virus in it. Im hoping we get bumped up the line since we deal with it every day as well. 
Either waynI hope you find a little peace and less stress once you get it.


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Just remember..the vacine isnt that new..they have been working on close things since SARS...yes the exact formulation is new..but there has been a ton of testing. Plus there is no live virus in it. Im hoping we get bumped up the line since we deal with it every day as well.
> Either waynI hope you find a little peace and less stress once you get it.


I so agree with this.  I believe it is the vaccine of the future.  They will take the base of it and tweek it to what is needed.  While it's the first time it is in use in humans it will not be the last.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @dancin Disney style That's the thing. The governments are saying it isn't mandatory, but our hands are tied if we want to have a life of normalcy again (i.e., travel, concerts, etc).
> 
> I am sure you will be relieved once you get them.


LOL...I’m my case I know that down the line they will end up doing the same thing as the flu shot.  Flu shot is not mandatory but if you don’t get it by the December deadline you can’t work until flu season is over.  Working under a government contract really sucks on many fronts.   I’m not even sure what the upside is.




mort1331 said:


> Just remember..the vacine isnt that new..they have been working on close things since SARS...yes the exact formulation is new..but there has been a ton of testing. Plus there is no live virus in it. Im hoping we get bumped up the line since we deal with it every day as well.
> Either waynI hope you find a little peace and less stress once you get it.


I do know this.  It’s based on several years worth of work which is why it came so fast.  I put my name on the list this morning and if I was available I could have the shot as early as tomorrow.   I chose the 30th because I want to call my doctor (I have food/drug allergies and the info package  suggests that this might be a problem) and I also want to be able to have a day or 2 off after if I happen to feel a little less that 100% which is also mentioned in the package.


----------



## hdrolfe

@ottawamom we went to the lights last year with a friend and her two kids, it was a long line up to get in, I'm sure this year is worse since it's one of the few things you can do distanced. It is lovely though!

I know we won't qualify for the vaccine for awhile but I will be getting it. I've done the reading and someone in Alberta I think it was explained in simple terms how it works, makes sense to me. I will try and have a few days off after I get it as well.

I booked a cruise for next December. Now to earn some airmiles for flights and/or a hotel before hand. I am still debating on whether to make it a B2B or do Disney for a few days first. B2B is actually cheaper than adding Disney, those darn tickets are so expensive. We missed this year for kiddo's birthday so I've replaced it for next year. 

And I went to Metro to get my last minute groceries... holy smokes there were so many people, line up to get in, people randomly wandering the isles instead of following the arrows, one lady with no mask, which I assume they noticed when she entered so I didn't say anything but oh did I want to. And they were out of kiddo's sausages! I had to get bacon for him for Christmas instead. I thought I could maybe get a Walmart pickup to fill in the gaps of what was missing but they are booked up until after Christmas, so we'll do without.


----------



## ottawamom

My BMO StB Bonus just posted. They are reviewing some lists and checking them twice (little Christmas humour). See if yours have posted.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> My BMO StB Bonus just posted. They are reviewing some lists and checking them twice (little Christmas humour). See if yours have posted.


Thanks. Yes, mine have posted as well-250 AM


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got the 250 for BMO too


----------



## kuhltiffany

What time did you go? We usually wait and go after Christmas since it's not so busy but will be trying to squeeze it in before it closes (I already have tickets). We're thinking of going at 9:30/10, hoping the rush will be over...



ottawamom said:


> We went to see the lights last night anyway. The lineup didn't look bad when we got there then we realized we were in a long snaking line through an equestrian park. By the time we got to the lights entrance we had been in line for 1.5 hours. Haven't spent that much facetime with my son in months (and he lives with us). As we started the actual light drive thru I just kept commenting that at least we didn't have children in the car. That would have been unbearable.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-december-26-to-january-11
Foodland Ont
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/foodland-on-flyer-december-26-to-january-12
Nothing in Reebee for flyers
I have to go out if anyone sees anymore flyer feel free to post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Year is ending with a bang for me. Went to pick up some stuff my parents found for kiddo at the half way point between their house and ours, power steering light came on. Hard to turn. Did make it back home but now waiting on the tow truck to see if it's under warranty or from the mice/rats in the garage. Want to cry, I don't have money for this right now, spent too much on Christmas among other things... Ugh. Should have enough groceries to last until pay day comes around again at least! Thankfully I did that in anticipation of lockdown. Kind of wish I had cash airmiles at this point though lol. Ah well...


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Year is ending with a bang for me. Went to pick up some stuff my parents found for kiddo at the half way point between their house and ours, power steering light came on. Hard to turn. Did make it back home but now waiting on the tow truck to see if it's under warranty or from the mice/rats in the garage. Want to cry, I don't have money for this right now, spent too much on Christmas among other things... Ugh. Should have enough groceries to last until pay day comes around again at least! Thankfully I did that in anticipation of lockdown. Kind of wish I had cash airmiles at this point though lol. Ah well...



Ah so sorry Hon. Hope that tow truck arrives soon. Praying that it's under warranty.
The other day my heart went pitter patter bang when a light on the dash came on,,, took me reading a owners manual to realize I pressed the cruise control light by accident.(I've never used the cruise control on my car).
Yeah my Christmas budget went to hell and a handbasket as my very British mom used to say. (Time to start that car fund of mine).

What's the _meaning_ of the _phrase_ 'Going to _hell_ in a _handbasket_'?. To be 'going to _hell_ in a _handbasket_' is to be rapidly deteriorating - on course for disaster.


2021 is going to be better Hon.
Thinking of you.
BIG Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Year is ending with a bang for me. Went to pick up some stuff my parents found for kiddo at the half way point between their house and ours, power steering light came on. Hard to turn. Did make it back home but now waiting on the tow truck to see if it's under warranty or from the mice/rats in the garage. Want to cry, I don't have money for this right now, spent too much on Christmas among other things... Ugh. Should have enough groceries to last until pay day comes around again at least! Thankfully I did that in anticipation of lockdown. Kind of wish I had cash airmiles at this point though lol. Ah well...



this really sucks. i hope it’s an easy, quick, cheap fix! 

you have a new car, right? i’m really hoping it’s covered by warranty.


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> this really sucks. i hope it’s an easy, quick, cheap fix!
> 
> you have a new car, right? i’m really hoping it’s covered by warranty.



I got it May 2019 so I am hoping it is as well. But it could be the rodents in the garage that ate something. Which is what worries me. It's been towed to the dealership now, waiting to hear what's wrong with it. And then figure out how to get there to pick it up once it's fixed.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Year is ending with a bang for me. Went to pick up some stuff my parents found for kiddo at the half way point between their house and ours, power steering light came on. Hard to turn. Did make it back home but now waiting on the tow truck to see if it's under warranty or from the mice/rats in the garage. Want to cry, I don't have money for this right now, spent too much on Christmas among other things... Ugh. Should have enough groceries to last until pay day comes around again at least! Thankfully I did that in anticipation of lockdown. Kind of wish I had cash airmiles at this point though lol. Ah well...


Ah, that is not a nice present.  Here's hoping it is an easy (and cheap) fix.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

If rodent damage it would be covered under comprehensive coverage of your auto policy....


----------



## hdrolfe

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> If rodent damage it would be covered under comprehensive coverage of your auto policy....



Oh, thanks for this. I didn't realize that. Though not sure how much it will be and whether it's above my deductible.


----------



## dancin Disney style

What’s the deal....I’ve been trying to buy frozen sausage rolls for the last 2 weeks and no one has them.  Is this the toilet paper of December?

I’ve  checked at 4 different grocery stores, Shoppers and M&M.  They are our  favourite part of Christmas Eve.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> What’s the deal....I’ve been trying to buy frozen sausage rolls for the last 2 weeks and no one has them. Is this the toilet paper of December?
> 
> I’ve checked at 4 different grocery stores, Shoppers and M&M. They are our favourite part of Christmas Eve.


I read on a facebook group that I belong to that they can't get the ingredients to make sausage rolls.   The lady at M&Ms told me that there is a shortage of ingredients and the supplier can't supply them.  They are hoping for a new supplier to make them.  I was able to find some at a British Bakeshop in Whitby and a Dutch bakery also in Whitby where I got the last 3 mini ones.
It is a big discussion on this facebook site.   I think people have found them but very few and far between.


----------



## alohamom

If you cannot find them I have made them myself (sort of ) with frozen pork sausage and frozen pre-made puff pastry.
This is what I used and it allowed me to make them whatever size I wanted rather than just using a sausage in casing


----------



## bababear_50

My mini sausage rolls ,,,cheat
https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/sausage-snack-wraps/94f6a175-0b4d-446a-9655-e76687db0462https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/sweet-sausage-bites/5b4108f6-c068-427f-89a0-1ed85f57828f
I Pre cook the mini sausage links the night before.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

well I got the car back, $500 later... ugh. And now to wage war on the rats/mice in my garage.... I'll be parking in the driveway until they are eliminated. The traps don't seem to be working so hopefully the poison I put out will do the trick, or I'll be forced to try some different traps. It was suggested I could let one of my cats out there to take care of things... the poison I got is supposed to only work on rodents so not worried about that, but the garage is cold and dirty so not sure I want to send a cat out there.


----------



## cari12

For those who had the BMO/Shell/Sobeys offer for 300 AM,  my 300 AM posted today! Woohoo!


----------



## ottawamom

@kuhltiffany ,  We got there about 9:30pm. It looked like anyone who got into the lineup before 10pm got in. They have extended their hours even later since Monday.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> well I got the car back, $500 later... ugh. And now to wage war on the rats/mice in my garage.... I'll be parking in the driveway until they are eliminated. The traps don't seem to be working so hopefully the poison I put out will do the trick, or I'll be forced to try some different traps. It was suggested I could let one of my cats out there to take care of things... the poison I got is supposed to only work on rodents so not worried about that, but the garage is cold and dirty so not sure I want to send a cat out there.



unexpected expenses right before christmas are terrible. 

i am at least glad it was a quick fix!


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> I read on a facebook group that I belong to that they can't get the ingredients to make sausage rolls.   The lady at M&Ms told me that there is a shortage of ingredients and the supplier can't supply them.  They are hoping for a new supplier to make them.  I was able to find some at a British Bakeshop in Whitby and a Dutch bakery also in Whitby where I got the last 3 mini ones.
> It is a big discussion on this facebook site.   I think people have found them but very few and far between.


I started calling around and only one place offered an explanation.  Quite different from yours though. The owner of an M&M (we have many locations here) told me that there is only one company that makes for all the grocery stores and that they went out of business several months ago.  I find that odd but at the same time not the type of random story you invent to make a customer happy. After that I got DD to look at her inside info from work and she discovered that they have been placed on the discontinued list.




alohamom said:


> If you cannot find them I have made them myself (sort of ) with frozen pork sausage and frozen pre-made puff pastry.
> This is what I used and it allowed me to make them whatever size I wanted rather than just using a sausage in casing
> 
> View attachment 545549





bababear_50 said:


> My mini sausage rolls ,,,cheat
> https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/sausage-snack-wraps/94f6a175-0b4d-446a-9655-e76687db0462https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/sweet-sausage-bites/5b4108f6-c068-427f-89a0-1ed85f57828f
> I Pre cook the mini sausage links the night before.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Any other year I would try making my own.  This year I’m over worked and exhausted....I’ve lost track of days but I think I’ve worked 10 days straight now.  Bless my youngest....after I flipped out at her for something REALLY stupid when I got home she could clearly see I’m in need of a hand.  She’s in the kitchen now prepping things for dinner tomorrow and has rescinded her disapproval of the pre cooked food I’ve order for Christmas Day.  I’m taking a hot bath and getting into bed to watch some TV.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> I started calling around and only one place offered an explanation. Quite different from yours though. The owner of an M&M (we have many locations here) told me that there is only one company that makes for all the grocery stores and that they went out of business several months ago. I find that odd but at the same time not the type of random story you invent to make a customer happy. After that I got DD to look at her inside info from work and she discovered that they have been placed on the discontinued list.


Yup I went back to my facebook group and that is also what people are saying that the company went out of business but they are looking for a new supplier.   Glad I stole the last 6 from my local bakery = yup I stole from the guy behind me in line - I was waiting for my cold cuts and I saw him eyeing them and I said you are probably going to take those sausage rolls aren't you and he graciously said you were here first so they are yours.  Next time I will order the stuff in short supply first and get my cold cuts afterwards and yup they were the last six they had.



dancin Disney style said:


> She’s in the kitchen now prepping things for dinner tomorrow and has rescinded her disapproval of the pre cooked food I’ve order for Christmas Day.


I will be cooking my 20lb turkey tomorrow so that I can send half to my Mom's house for her and my sister and tomorrow night we are having our normal Chinese food for dinner.    Glad your daughter has stepped up to help.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont Flyer
Starts Sat Dec 26th

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1388452
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got mine too @cari12 

I am loving how quickly air miles are posting these days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm getting frustrated here, nothing is posting to my account that you're all mentioning, Mastercard I've spent close to $800 as of Monday, nada posted. I bought lottery cards at Shell the first weekend, nada posted for that either. A bunch of AMS transactions, 2 of which were well over $100 and they've either not posted at all or are split into several different amounts, so no coupon triggered there either. I haven't been getting any of the extra targeted offers for Mastercard so that's easy to not track 

I thought i could share this in here and it might slip past the moderators for slightly off-colour language (unless one of you reports me) Santa always adds a calendar to the kids stockings and this year the girls asked for a "funny one" that they could put up in the kitchen. Found this perfect one for this year -- our DIL has quite the potty-mouth so this will fit right in 

*


----------



## CanadianKrista

Merry Christmas everyone!  I thought you all would appreciate my gift from DH - a little Disney at home since we couldn’t do our trip this year!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Beautiful, @CanadianKrista


----------



## Donald - my hero

*posted a picture on Facebook as part of my continuing PSA posts to keep wearing a frigging mask! Hubby took far too many and let me choose. Here's the best of them properly cropped 
and here's a few of the best of the worst 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's a few pictures of the rest of my family so you can see that we did in fact ALL wear masks. I've added more details to the Christmas thread but pictures are only in here,  with my DISfamily 
*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

My family is happily enjoying the new Nintendo Switch that Santa brought...


----------



## juniorbugman

I have to share what my sister made / gave me for Christmas.   She made me a knitted Bob Ross doll.  He was an artist who used to be on PBS and could crank out a picture in about 1/2hour and added a little tree here to make this picture perfect.   I also got a gift card from Michaels in the door.
The door frame is a little fairy door from a place called Practical Art.  They are online but also operate a booth at the St Jacobs farmers market in Ontario.  
Isn't my sister talented?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

juniorbugman said:


> I have to share what my sister made / gave me for Christmas.   She made me a knitted Bob Ross doll.  He was an artist who used to be on PBS and could crank out a picture in about 1/2hour and added a little tree here to make this picture perfect.   I also got a gift card from Michaels in the door.
> The door frame is a little fairy door from a place called Practical Art.  They are online but also operate a booth at the St Jacobs farmers market in Ontario.
> Isn't my sister talented?
> View attachment 545984View attachment 545985



I grew up watching his show. Pretty little trees...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for one more kick at the online shopping as we toss 2020 into the dumpster to light it on fire!
Lots of the stores have their own multipliers as well so you might be able to get some decent miles while you shop for the things you wanted to get!
Check for codes to save money as well, for example, The Bay has 5X the miles and if you enter the code EXTRA when you check out you'll get an extra 10% off any clearance items.
*


----------



## alohamom

juniorbugman said:


> I have to share what my sister made / gave me for Christmas.   She made me a knitted Bob Ross doll.  He was an artist who used to be on PBS and could crank out a picture in about 1/2hour and added a little tree here to make this picture perfect.   I also got a gift card from Michaels in the door.
> The door frame is a little fairy door from a place called Practical Art.  They are online but also operate a booth at the St Jacobs farmers market in Ontario.
> Isn't my sister talented?
> View attachment 545984View attachment 545985




Oh I LOVE it! This is so creative and it has totally inspired me for my Chipmunk Instagram page, thanks for posting!

This is what I posted on Christmas day, I am having so much fun with this Instagram account.

I think I can work with the Bob Ross idea in the spring...


----------



## tinkerone

alohamom said:


> Oh I LOVE it! This is so creative and it has totally inspired me for my Chipmunk Instagram page, thanks for posting!
> 
> This is what I posted on Christmas day, I am having so much fun with this Instagram account.
> 
> I think I can work with the Bob Ross idea in the spring...
> 
> 
> View attachment 546026


You have a chipmunk?  A real chipmunk?  I want a chipmunk!  Lol.  I love chipmunks, I used to make traps and catch them when I was a child.  You know, rope on stick, stick under box, then pull.  I was never allowed to keep them though.  My family nick named me chipmunk and I still hold that name with some family to this day.  We have one that lives under our front step that I feed all summer.  
Okay, enough with my obsession with chipmunks.  That is very cool.


----------



## alohamom

tinkerone said:


> You have a chipmunk?  A real chipmunk?  I want a chipmunk!



He lives in our backyard. The kids have trained him to run up and down their arms and legs and he LOVES to sit on my son's head and shoulders. 

There is a whole Chipmunk/Squirrel community on Instagram and many people in Japan keep them as pets like we keep hamsters


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We have a few little families of chipmunks around our yard.  Our cats literally lose their minds when the whole gaggle of them scurry across our deck, which is ground level, and venture right in front of our patio doors.  The babies are the cutest!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick 6:30 am shop,, I was the only one in store. (Well it was advertised for 6:30 am but they actually didn't open the door until 7:00 am.)
Bad advertising during a Pandemic Sobeys.


Monday6:30a.m.–11p.m.

Picked up more milk, yogurt and some Fiber 1 bars. buy 5 get 100 airmiles.(which is good till Jan 6th).

total shop 129.55
total airmiles 730


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reminder about this offer. I was wondering what I was going to do for AM this week. Not much in any of the flyers. Those items I can always use.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Quick 6:30 am shop,, I was the only one in store. (Well it was advertised for 6:30 am but they actually didn't open the door until 7:00 am.)
> Bad advertising during a Pandemic Sobeys.
> 
> 
> Monday6:30a.m.–11p.m.
> 
> Picked up more milk, yogurt and some Fiber 1 bars. buy 5 get 100 airmiles.(which is good till Jan 6th).
> View attachment 546519
> total shop 129.55
> total airmiles 730
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I did this offer one more time yesterday. We needed milk anyways so I bought 2 milk and 3 granola bars. I think I managed to do this offer  4 times while it was on.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time for one more kick at the online shopping as we toss 2020 into the dumpster to light it on fire!
> Lots of the stores have their own multipliers as well so you might be able to get some decent miles while you shop for the things you wanted to get!
> Check for codes to save money as well, for example, The Bay has 5X the miles and if you enter the code EXTRA when you check out you'll get an extra 10% off any clearance items.
> View attachment 545990*



I ordered a new duvet cover set for my daughter yesterday from Bed Bath & Beyond. They had 5x and AMS had the 10x AirMiles and I got 20% off for signing up for their emails. 120 AM already posted today!


----------



## tinkerone

My AM's from Metro, the 'use 85 AM's get 50 AM's' just posted.  That's 150 AM's to start building up my balance again.  I really need it, lol.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> My AM's from Metro, the 'use 85 AM's get 50 AM's' just posted.  That's 150 AM's to start building up my balance again.  I really need it, lol.


Thanks, mine posted, too. Every little bit helps! Fingers crossed that your balance will grow faster than you think.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine did too, nice little bonus at the end of the year.


----------



## dancin Disney style

With tomorrow being the last day of the year....where does everyone stand with their AM totals?   

I'm within 150 of my total for last year.  I don't think there is anything more to post so not bad.   I was probably helped out by the fact that my debit card tap feature stopped working back in March and I didn't go to the bank  to fix it until maybe June (and even after that it still didn't work) so I've used my CC for literally every single purchase I've made since then.  DD's account is short approx 2000 which  is mainly due to the big promos being not as easy as previous years.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm down about 10,000 AM from what I was able to collect in 2019 but I'm happy with my total considering...

Like you @dancin Disney style , I have been putting everything on my CC since the start of all this. I figured I would squeeze out every AM I could.

Just a reminder to those who like to keep track tomorrow is the day to save your "transactions" on Airmiles for the year to a PDF.


----------



## mort1331

I am down 000's , but I have not been trying this year. Not even close to getting Onyx. But I think they are carrying over this year?
I have been getting more and more pcpoints. As I have said, lack of AM, both how to collect and where to redeem, and huge increase redemption, just for me at least. Fading fast.


----------



## bababear_50

I am down about 16,375 airmiles ... however lets see how responsive the Office of Loyalty president is today.
Sometimes I wished I did Facebook or use Twitter then I wouldn't have to wait so long.

I call my case
  *Carnation Milkgate *
Yes I have saved all my receipts and dearly want to start the New Year off without them. I just want my case resolved.

To contact the Office of the President
*Phone:*
1-866-837-2905
Please be prepared to leave a message with your Collector Number, name, telephone number, and a brief description of the matter.

*Email:*
Officeofthepresident@loyalty.com

*Fax: *
To the attention of the Office of the President
1-888-382-9693

*Mailing Address:*
AIR MILES Customer Care

Attn: Office of the President

PO Box 130, Station B,

Toronto, Ontario

M5T 2T3

Yeah this whole year I have been drawn to PC Points more and more.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Considering I only went physically into a store 4 times this year. And didn’t do a single Blue Friday. I’m shocked that I got 7500 Airmiles. AND, I’m still waiting on 1500 outstanding Airmiles which I can’t chase til after Dec 31 (mostly those Tuesday BMO offers - hope they post for next year ) — all of my Airmiles were basically grocery items. 

That Shell+ program is a real coup. Getting $20 in sparkling water or other things from the store that are often priced better than Thrifty’s. That results in like 44AM. It’s wild. And we don’t even have to go inside! Pandemic win! lol


----------



## Debbie

Where are you seeing the number of airmiles that you earned this year? I can't seem to locate it on the website.


----------



## cari12

My total for the year ended up slightly higher than 2019. This year just over 14,000 miles, last year just under 14,000. 
I wasn’t affected by Rexall withdrawing from AM except when it comes to doing 1 more offer for the big promo’s which this latest STB was the first I really could have used that- first time not getting 7 offers done.


----------



## ottawamom

@tinkerone I finally got the nerve to try adding a GC to my grocery offer at Metro. I picked a new (to me) cashier and plopped my card on top of my groceries. At the end of the transaction I said "I'll use AM cash and the balance on M/C". She then replied you want to use all $70, I said yes. The balance of $7 went onto my M/C. No questions nothing. I will use that Metro G/C now to pay those balances when I redeem AM Cash for my regular groceries instead of charging .95 to debit/mc.

I put the value of the G/C into my vacation fund and will continue to put all Cash AM redeemed into that fund. With all the changes at Airmiles and redeeming for tickets etc I'm glad to have the funds under my control. I'll save enough Dream miles for flights but that's it.


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> Where are you seeing the number of airmiles that you earned this year? I can't seem to locate it on the website.



view transactions —> filters —> view statements for the last 12 months


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> Where are you seeing the number of airmiles that you earned this year? I can't seem to locate it on the website.


Go to view transactions. Change the period of time you are looking at (View statement for) from last 30 days to "since January 1, 2020". Your total will appear at the top of the page.


----------



## cari12

Debbie said:


> Where are you seeing the number of airmiles that you earned this year? I can't seem to locate it on the website.


Go to transactions and choose “Since Jan 1, 2020”. If you received any refunds for travel you may want to subtract those to get your true earnings this year. (I had 2 hotel refunds due to COVID).


----------



## Debbie

Debbie said:


> Where are you seeing the number of airmiles that you earned this year? I can't seem to locate it on the website.


Ah, I found the tab. I made about 9600 this year. I'm pretty sure that last year I made over the 10 000, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mort1331

Sorry OT and sorry Mods if not allowed. Doing big clean out. Not sure why but we were holding onto those Incredibles boxes that the magic bands used to come in. I have one that has 4 slots and one that has 2. No charge, so hope its ok to put on here. Just if someone wants and we can meet up in the GTA. Let me know.


----------



## marchingstar

i’m almost surprised that i managed more than 6,000 miles this year, but somehow i did!

i’m definitely down from last year. not quite as down as i could have been, though.

i’ve also been really prioritizing PC points, both because i fit that program and because superstore is a better one-stop-shop for my family. i’ve redeemed about 1000$ worth of those points this year, so that’s something!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder to those who like to keep track tomorrow is the day to save your "transactions" on Airmiles for the year to a PDF.



How do you save the transaction list to a PDF?



mort1331 said:


> I am down 000's , but I have not been trying this year. Not even close to getting Onyx. But I think they are carrying over this year?
> I have been getting more and more pcpoints. As I have said, lack of AM, both how to collect and where to redeem, and huge increase redemption, just for me at least. Fading fast.



My AM collecting has really gone down this year - I am not driving as much and now that Rexall isn't a partner (earned a lot of AM there).  I have also been getting more with PC Points - over $500 of free groceries this year.


----------



## ottawamom

@Mickey&JoshNut , 

Had to figure out what I did last year. This is what I do. Go to your AM account. Bring up the entire year of transactions. Then I right click my mouse. That brings up a bunch of options (one of them is the "print option" I click on print, under destination I have the option of chosing my printer or a PDF. I chose PDF and save it on my computer.

There may be an easier way but that's what I do.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> @Mickey&JoshNut ,
> 
> Had to figure out what I did last year. This is what I do. Go to your AM account. Bring up the entire year of transactions. Then I right click my mouse. That brings up a bunch of options (one of them is the "print option" I click on print, under destination I have the option of chosing my printer or a PDF. I chose PDF and save it on my computer.
> 
> There may be an easier way but that's what I do.



Thank you, that worked!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have collected 12,682 miles for 2020. DH (also me) has collected 5,369 for 2020. I think I am on par for how many miles I would earn in total for a calendar year.

Edit to add: DH was definitely more last year, now that I think about it. He was 9,000+.  Pretty sure we were over 20,000 combined.


----------



## Debbie

When I saved this year's airmiles, I found last year's collection.....I'm 2200 AM less this year than last. And I used up 2/3 of the miles that I did earn on product. But the Christmas gift was a BIG hit with the grandson (Playmobil Space Set)


----------



## tinkerone

Just did a check on my account as well.  17,271 AM's this year but I have no idea how that happened.  As with most, our shopping has been limited and with cancelation of several vacations a ton of AM's were taken back from credit card charges.  Then there is the fact that I have been collecting PC points and have redeemed over $1000 of them just last year.  I just don't understand.
Pleasant surprise anyways.


----------



## bababear_50

*Since January 1, 2020 Summary - All transactions*
Miles collected:
+29,465
How I did that during a Pandemic is beyond me.
I did manage to spend all of them and more 
Miles used:
-34,403


I got a call regarding my missing Airmiles today. (Office of the President Airmiles)
Apparently they still have till Jan 27th to post them (purchase made Sept 27 & Sept 28th 2020) , however they will investigate with the sponsor now.
She said she will get back to me next week and gave me a reference file #
Fingers crossed.


Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So once again the stand in bear lady is at again.
We always get together for New Years eve with my family and friends but can't this year so I set up my stand in bears to match our photo from last year.


I present to you my New Years Eve party and yes I did have the bears wear masks in another photo.  I sent all three of my photos to my friends so that they too could enjoy New Years Eve with us.


I want to wish all my fellow Air Miles Collectors a Happy New Year and a Happy Hogmanay.   
My stand in bears can now take a much deserved break until they are needed for our next annual get together which is the Daytona 500 in February.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm getting frustrated here, nothing is posting to my account that you're all mentioning, Mastercard I've spent close to $800 as of Monday, nada posted. I bought lottery cards at Shell the first weekend, nada posted for that either. A bunch of AMS transactions, 2 of which were well over $100 and they've either not posted at all or are split into several different amounts, so no coupon triggered there either. I haven't been getting any of the extra targeted offers for Mastercard so that's easy to not track
> 
> I thought i could share this in here and it might slip past the moderators for slightly off-colour language (unless one of you reports me) Santa always adds a calendar to the kids stockings and this year the girls asked for a "funny one" that they could put up in the kitchen. Found this perfect one for this year -- our DIL has quite the potty-mouth so this will fit right in
> View attachment 545802*



I love the calendar!  It's too funny.  I know a couple of people who would have loved that.



CanadianKrista said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  I thought you all would appreciate my gift from DH - a little Disney at home since we couldn’t do our trip this year!



Very pretty!  That was a nice gift.



Donald - my hero said:


> *here's a few pictures of the rest of my family so you can see that we did in fact ALL wear masks. I've added more details to the Christmas thread but pictures are only in here,  with my DISfamily *


I'm glad you were able to visit with your family.  My Dad came over for Christmas Eve dinner and a movie.  Then we went to his house Christmas Day.  He's by himself so we considering our two houses one house.



marcyleecorgan said:


> My family is happily enjoying the new Nintendo Switch that Santa brought...


What fun!  It's been a few days.  How's everyone liking it?  What games did you get?



juniorbugman said:


> I have to share what my sister made / gave me for Christmas.   She made me a knitted Bob Ross doll.  He was an artist who used to be on PBS and could crank out a picture in about 1/2hour and added a little tree here to make this picture perfect.   I also got a gift card from Michaels in the door.
> The door frame is a little fairy door from a place called Practical Art.  They are online but also operate a booth at the St Jacobs farmers market in Ontario.
> Isn't my sister talented?
> View attachment 545984View attachment 545985


That is cute!  Awesome skill to be able to knit.



alohamom said:


> He lives in our backyard. The kids have trained him to run up and down their arms and legs and he LOVES to sit on my son's head and shoulders.
> 
> There is a whole Chipmunk/Squirrel community on Instagram and many people in Japan keep them as pets like we keep hamsters



That is great!  We used to have chipmunks trained like that at the cottage.  It's been decades.  We have some out back we feed (along with the squirrels), but with a cat in the house they don't stay here long.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I'm down about 10,000 AM from what I was able to collect in 2019 but I'm happy with my total considering...
> 
> Like you @dancin Disney style , I have been putting everything on my CC since the start of all this. I figured I would squeeze out every AM I could.
> 
> Just a reminder to those who like to keep track tomorrow is the day to save your "transactions" on Airmiles for the year to a PDF.



Ohh yes, thank you for the reminder.  I will go do this right now!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I spent a few hours today updating my family's finances and our Air Miles spreadsheet and PC Points spreadsheet so we go into the New Year with everything in order.

I have been cashing out Air Miles since August 2019 and mid-October 2019 for two cards.  We now have $2,800 put aside for a 2024 vacation.  $2,210 from Air Miles cashed out and the other $590 from various bits added and here. 

Turns out I collected 9,888 miles this year.  That's a drop.  Last year was 15,308 and the previous year 19,454.
My husband's card collected 4,742 this year.  Last year was 14,957 and the previous year 10,832
My daughter's card collected 1,347 this year.  Last year was 2,203.
My son's card collected 458 from August 21 to today.

My PC Points I also cash out and have been putting them aside for the cruise I have yet to take.  First the ship was being built, then the pandemic hit.  I have $1,750 in that account as of now.  $850 from PC Points this year.  $510 from PC Points Sept-Dec 2019, plus $390 from Surveys taken in past years.  I haven't done very many this year.


----------



## juniorbugman

I collected 10392 this year compared to 14412 last year.  My Mom's card was 4643 this year and 5280 last year.  I have a bunch of miles still to call about since my air miles shoppes never seem to post correctly and I have to chase them down.    I have screen captures of all the steps so I will be ready when it is time.


----------



## bababear_50

FYI
Clorox wipes in stock at a few Canadian Tire stores for online purchase.
I nabbed 4 containers (limit is 4) but there were 50 in stock an hour ago now only 2 left.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> *Since January 1, 2020 Summary - All transactions*
> Miles collected:
> +29,465
> How I did that during a Pandemic is beyond me.
> I did manage to spend all of them and more
> Miles used:
> -34,403
> 
> 
> I got a call regarding my missing Airmiles today. (Office of the President Airmiles)
> Apparently they still have till Jan 27th to post them (purchase made Sept 27 & Sept 28th 2020) , however they will investigate with the sponsor now.
> She said she will get back to me next week and gave me a reference file #
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel


Included in your totals may be the Sept 27,28th AM if they posted to your account. Mine posted and were removed a few days later. Those AM are in my earned total and spend total (the reversal).


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Included in your totals may be the Sept 27,28th AM if they posted to your account. Mine posted and were removed a few days later. Those AM are in my earned total and spend total (the reversal).


Hmmm 
That is true,, Thanks Hon.
I just downloaded a record of all my transactions.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm confused. Does this mean I collected 21,916 miles?


----------



## ottawamom

No it means you earned 12,683 AM. This is what previously would have shown on the ONYX page. You redeemed 9,233 for flights, tickets or cashed out (AM cash) etc


----------



## ottawamom

It's that time of year again. Only uphill from here! Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## Donald - my hero




----------



## CanadianKrista

I managed just over 23000 miles this year, which is almost 20000 less than last year.  I keep a chart of the monthly earnings, it pretty clearly shows the Covid impact on my earnings.


----------



## marchingstar

CanadianKrista said:


> I managed just over 23000 miles this year, which is almost 20000 less than last year.  I keep a chart of the monthly earnings, it pretty clearly shows the Covid impact on my earnings.
> 
> View attachment 547549



where do you earn most of your miles? it sounds like you’re an AM pro!


----------



## CanadianKrista

marchingstar said:


> where do you earn most of your miles? it sounds like you’re an AM pro!


Here's my chart that breaks down the partners.  My travelhub earnings took a big hit this year, since DH wasn't travelling after March - it's still one of my big earners just from the Jan-Mar range - he used to go to the GTA once a month and had the flexibility to book any reasonably priced hotel, so he would pick the ones with the most airmiles.  And Rexall obviously disappeared on me this year.  So most of it is Sobeys, BMO and maximizing the promos.


----------



## mort1331

CanadianKrista said:


> Here's my chart that breaks down the partners.  My travelhub earnings took a big hit this year, since DH wasn't travelling after March - it's still one of my big earners just from the Jan-Mar range - he used to go to the GTA once a month and had the flexibility to book any reasonably priced hotel, so he would pick the ones with the most airmiles.  And Rexall obviously disappeared on me this year.  So most of it is Sobeys, BMO and maximizing the promos.
> 
> View attachment 547558


Looks to me that your a little low in the LCBO section....come on girl pick it up...lol


----------



## ottawamom

@CanadianKrista  I'm impressed with the charts (totals too). I've got to step up recording game and make some charts. I just keep a spreadsheet.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm down to 4 Airmiles Sponsors and will probably drop Shell this year.
I am just doing better via ESSO for PC Points.
PROMOS = Shop The Block/Bonus Boom/Mega Miles ...however these promos are losing their value.
Blue Friday was great when it started but seriously how many bags of chips , cereal boxes and Granola bars can one person buy?
Grocery prices are estimated to increase $750.00 per family this year,, people are going to be looking for deals.
I didn't include LCBO as I don't usually drink,, my sons do get me the odd airmiles here and there.
Lowes/Rona are out as I now tend to shop at my local Home Hardware & Canadian Tire store.


Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

All the breakdowns are interesting. I'm torn on collecting. I miss Sobeys a lot, but do still shop at Metro. I really miss Rexall as a sponsor, and Shell is not what it was only because I need gas maybe once a month. It's all rather sad really. I like getting something for my everyday shopping. I guess we'll see what this year holds. I did get Onyx 2020 but not sure I'll be able to do that again. Ah well, I'll do my best.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'll probably concentrate more on PC points.  Shoppers often has things on sale the same price as other places, so I need to focus on seeing what I can get there first when they have 50 times the points.
Most of my AM last year were from my MC.  Had some high purchases with DD tuition, backyard reno stuff, mom funeral expenses (feel guilty getting am for those, but mom would have insisted... she was a points person!), etc.  So I don't anticipate putting as much on the cc next year.  Saving for our next trip! 
The promos haven't been as good, and I find it hard to shop at Safeway.  I switched back to dream miles because I've built up about $1000 in cash miles and it will probably take me a while to use that up.  I prefer to shop at superstore or no frills where it's cheaper.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I am still frustrated and upset by the fact that Safeway can't figure out how to set up click-and-collect.

I had to stop by a Safeway for emergency TP refill on NYE and it was absolutely insane.  No care towards shopper safety at all, no clean carts, no sanitizer, people wandering everywhere, touching things, shoving past people, etc.  I  kept  my spray bottle of sanitizer out the whole time, and kept spraying things I had to touch.    Horrifying.

Despite the fact that Wholesale Club has had some hiccups, low stock and learning curve, they still offer safe, contact-less shopping from the safety of your own airspace.  I feel like we might be purchasing a membership in this year so as to start collecting the PC points...


----------



## marchingstar

marcyleecorgan said:


> I am still frustrated and upset by the fact that Safeway can't figure out how to set up click-and-collect.
> 
> I had to stop by a Safeway for emergency TP refill on NYE and it was absolutely insane.  No care towards shopper safety at all, no clean carts, no sanitizer, people wandering everywhere, touching things, shoving past people, etc.  I  kept  my spray bottle of sanitizer out the whole time, and kept spraying things I had to touch.    Horrifying.
> 
> Despite the fact that Wholesale Club has had some hiccups, low stock and learning curve, they still offer safe, contact-less shopping from the safety of your own airspace.  I feel like we might be purchasing a membership in this year so as to start collecting the PC points...



strongly agree! safeway/sobeys have had a year to get some kind of ordering system together. its incredible they haven’t.

but on the plus side, PC points have been working great for me. i’ll be picking my groceries up for the next little bit...and the PC points add up fairly quickly too!


----------



## kristabelle13

It’s so weird that Safeway and Sobeys can’t get it together, considering Thrifty Foods has a decent (albeit quirky at times) system and TF is now owned by Sobeys. So like, Sobeys hasssss the system. I want Safeway to get delivery so bad.


----------



## bababear_50

Shell In Store Offer (on the airmiles website under offers)
Good till Feb 28 2021


20 Bonus Miles

Buy 1 Gift Card in-store*



Keg - $50, Nintendo - $50, Amazon - $100, Sobeys - $100, or Walmart - $100

Terms + Conditions

* Offer valid January 4 to February 28, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Keg - $50, Nintendo - $50, Amazon - $100, Sobeys - $100, or Walmart - $100. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for your Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.



Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

An hour in chat wrapping up 2020 resulted in 440 missing miles from them + 205 missing miles from my offers (assuming they post them - I sent screenshots showing it was loaded and valid for 1 more day which matches with the date on my receipt)  I didn’t realize my offers didn’t have to wait 60 days?! They can’t help if you wait that long and you instead have to email in  - the bonus for my trouble was that they all posted for 2021 - so we’re off to a roaring start. 

Those BMO MC offers are great but SO annoying- only one posted all year - the rest I had to chase after Dec 31 (per terms - even though in some cases that was like close to 180 days). It doesn’t appear I’m receiving them anymore - it’s been about a month.  Maybe my internal whining about having to track and follow up was bad juju and I stopped receiving them 
*Update: *Safeway gave me the extra 205AM!


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I'm a horrible person....I have absolutely ZERO motivation to go to work right now and I'm hoping for a little outbreak time off.  I know I'm going straight to h-e-7-7 for that.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> So I'm a horrible person....I have absolutely ZERO motivation to go to work right now and I'm hoping for a little outbreak time off.  I know I'm going straight to h-e-7-7 for that.


Not horrible, lots of different emotions going around. Treat yourself to something. Special drink (non alcohol before work).lol..or just stop for a bit and and reflect on you and your family in good times. 
Hang in there.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> So I'm a horrible person....I have absolutely ZERO motivation to go to work right now and I'm hoping for a little outbreak time off.  I know I'm going straight to h-e-7-7 for that.


No I'm miserable going back too!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> So I'm a horrible person....I have absolutely ZERO motivation to go to work right now and I'm hoping for a little outbreak time off.  I know I'm going straight to h-e-7-7 for that.


*I don't even have "work" to go to and I'm hiding from even the smallest thing! My laughing is about your h-e-7-7 comment. My son texted me yesterday to ask if I remembered him being so confused over the "H E DOUBLE HOCKEY STICK" that his friends used when he was little because we're not a sports family at all ... he had no idea what the heck that meant.  It led to a huge discussion because,  uhm well,  I have potty mouth extraordinaire! He didn't know why anyone would pretend " why not just say it like you do,  that's not even the baddest word you use"  he finds it funny that now hockey sticks are being used as a reference for social distance *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm the opposite LOL  I started back into the office yesterday after being home on leave from my surgery!  I couldn't wait to get out of the house. At least at work, I am totally by myself (everyone still working from home) and I get to drink coffee all day and play on the internet, while waiting for staff to send me stuff LOL  all.by.myself.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm working from home and didn't want to face it... this has been a trying time for everyone. I'm just glad I can have lots of coffee and don't have to spend $2 each cup  

@Donald - my hero I have quite a potty mouth too and so does my son now. Though he uses words I don't even use. He says it's because I always get mad at all the idiots when I'm driving... at least that is one thing that's less since I WFH now...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> He says it's because I always get mad at all the idiots when I'm driving...



Bahahaha, my DD12 always rats me out to DH about my choice of words when driving!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We actually collected more in 2020 than in 2019.  That is also because we started using the BMO cc for all our monthly purchases.  So that definitely helped with the collecting this year.  We also collected most of our points from Shell ( of all places ).  We had traveled lots to see this kids in Calgary and spent lots of time on the weekends driving to the lake to do fishing (the boat doesn't leave the yard without momma in the truck with her fishing rod in the back   ).  So it really doesn't surprise me about shell being the winner for the most miles collected.  I did do a few Blue Friday shops for items we either use or could donate to a wonderful little local group who help families who need emergency supplies.  

We will keep collecting like we have been.  If we can complete a  promo without extra purchasing, we will do it.  Sadly, our neighborhood Safeway is really lagging in stock.  It is almost sad  so I don't even go there for the items I used to get from there.  Shell will probably continue to be a good mile collector for us, as well as our BMO card.  I did better on all the little promos than I did on the big ones   Go figure!

I'll just keep on collecting where I can, but I won't be putting much effort into chasing AM to collect.  Hopefully sooner rather than later, we will be able to use the AM for ( hopefuly ) at least one of us to have our portion paid for a warm 2022 birthday celebration spectacular!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I think my issue might be 1...DH is on his last day of 2 weeks off and all I’ve asked him to do is take care of dinner YET he can’t manage it.  2...the lack of sunshine...it’s been grey and ugly for days.  I’ve had a few conversations this morning and everyone is feeling tired and unmotivated.  

Although...:now rethinking my DH issue.  Him being home is motivation to go to work.  It’s motivation to move to another country until he goes back to work and gets the heck out of my space.


----------



## ottawamom

I've got DH and DS both working from home. I used to have the house to myself and the dog during the day. Now it's just crowded. At least they are both back in their offices for most of the day these days. I so want to go away on a holiday just me and no one else.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I've got DH and DS both working from home. I used to have the house to myself and the dog during the day. Now it's just crowded. At least they are both back in their offices for most of the day these days. I so want to go away on a holiday just me and no one else.


I very much miss my Monday’s working from home ALONE and my 2 hours ALONE in the afternoon before DH gets home.  Now both our girls are working from home and have been since mid March.   Everyone is getting on everyone’s nerves. Tonight’s dinner conversation turned into a knock down drag out fight about nursing programs and teachers....none of which anyone in this house has anything to do with.  Both girls took the position that they know all about it and I know nothing.  
Friends .....get the bail money ready cuz I’m going to need it.  Who wants to be my one phone call?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

yep.  I love my family and we are so blessed to be able to spend the time together... however...  we have been "all up in each other's space" since basically, March.  And we were with each other for 2019 Winter Holiday Break and then we went to Mexico, so yeah.  In the past 16 months I have been trapped with them for 14 of those months.


----------



## hdrolfe

I love my son but between me working from home, and him homeschooling since March basically... oh it can be a bit much at times. I am an introvert by nature so treasure my alone time. I am happy we are both home safe, it was better in summer when he had a friend or two he could go see. I am looking forward to a trip whenever we can, even though we travel just the two of us, it's a totally different vibe than when we are home. He is funny though, I told him on the next cruise I want to go for a mani/pedi and he said I can't because cruises are about family time  I'll have to go before we cruise I guess.


----------



## juniorbugman

I am with you guys all the way - I am glad that I have my computer in a different room so that I can leave and play games.  I am retired and so is my brother but I used to go out and play badminton 2 times a week and go out to a meeting once a month and now I am home with my family.   I also have my nephew and his girlfriend living with me and he works nights and her hours are all over the place so they are in my space as well.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> I very much miss my Monday’s working from home ALONE and my 2 hours ALONE in the afternoon before DH gets home.  Now both our girls are working from home and have been since mid March.   Everyone is getting on everyone’s nerves. Tonight’s dinner conversation turned into a knock down drag out fight about nursing programs and teachers....none of which anyone in this house has anything to do with.  Both girls took the position that they know all about it and I know nothing.
> Friends .....get the bail money ready cuz I’m going to need it.  Who wants to be my one phone call?


I don't drive but I can be your phone call.   We need to save each other.


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness, I am soooo glad to hear it isn't just me!

The summer was actually ok for us as we have a pool and I love to garden so I would just go outside if I felt crammed in with everyone but now that Christmas is over, the house feels really really small with four adults living in it 24/7


----------



## Debbie

Lordy, I'm so glad to hear all of these. DD moved back in with us in 2018, with the intention of doing her Music Therapy Board Exams, and to get her driver's license. And then COVID. Yikes. Did the exam after lockdown finished in June but is still waiting to get an appointment for the G2 road test, and I feel like she's 10 years younger and a teenager again. She likes to analyze her father and me, telling us all about our relationships and nagging, and she knows best about everything! You know, when they are teenagers, they do things to help you not miss them when they leave? That's what she's been doing the past couple of months. It's time, but there are no jobs for music therapists right now. (and even if there were....they'd be online-and just another thing for her to complain about-my internet, that I pay for.)


----------



## ottawamom

DS also needs to do his G2. I've given up hope. He has very little interest in driving and right now it's so difficult to get an appointment he might as well wait until this is all finished and he can start over with the whole driving thing.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> DS also needs to do his G2. I've given up hope. He has very little interest in driving and right now it's so difficult to get an appointment he might as well wait until this is all finished and he can start over with the whole driving thing.


DD did her in class lessons in August of 2018. She worked hard to gain the confidence and was ready to take her test as the pandemic hit. She had a test booked in December and they emailed her, literally, 24 hours ahead that the tester had quit, so....book another.....she "lucked" out and got one 2 hours away for Jan. 4th. Yeah. No.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, take this as genuine and not as those in the southern states mean when they say it but dang BLESS YOUR HEARTS! All of you who have been dealing with the forced togetherness that at times we all thought would be nice, you know after the kids leave we sort of wish for a big gathering, dream of a family vacation but instead you have run head long into the OMG GET OUT OF MY FACE reality that so much closeness actually brings along for the ride. I truly don't know how we would be able to handle it right now! It somehow always works out that when I'm at my worst, closest to rock bottomness that my hubby is so stupidly busy that he rarely has enough time to poke his head out to eat meals together. I need to know he's close at hand because he's my rock, I draw my strength from him, and we truly are that sappy soulmate couple that makes people gag but i just can't handle needing to be in the same space with anyone else for an extended period of time when it hurts to just "be". However we are both extreme introverts and even need space from each other when we're overwhelmed. Not uncommon to come home from even grocery shopping (when we did it together that is, crap almost a full YEAR now since that happened maybe twice after we got back from Florida) and spend a few hours in our respective caves, him up in his office and me in the basement inside a blanket fort with the remote firmly in my hand. 

Lockdown, both at the beginning and currently wasn't/isn't hard on us, we actually enjoy that it removes the pressure of needing to decide if we want to spend time with others   You'll all be on my mind & in my heart as these days full of "too much" family time drag on, it's rough!!!

Side note I had a few exciting things post to my account that let me breathe a bit easier about the StB promo, I'll only need to fight for the online shopping (not anything new for me!) Plus the miles from Metro for using my cash miles was a very welcome surprise


One more thing that happened on Monday that made me stop in my tracks and laugh right out loud causing the letter carrier to look at me like I had lost my mind. Remember me bragging that all of my orders arrived within days or even hours of being placed? I got a package from The Bay with socks for hubby that I ordered on Cyber Monday, I hadn't even noticed that they weren't with the undies that came!!! Those danged thing took over a month to get here from KITCHENER, only 20 minutes away *


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, take this as genuine and not as those in the southern states mean when they say it but dang BLESS YOUR HEARTS! All of you who have been dealing with the forced togetherness that at times we all thought would be nice, you know after the kids leave we sort of wish for a big gathering, dream of a family vacation but instead you have run head long into the OMG GET OUT OF MY FACE reality that so much closeness actually brings along for the ride. I truly don't know how we would be able to handle it right now! It somehow always works out that when I'm at my worst, closest to rock bottomness that my hubby is so stupidly busy that he rarely has enough time to poke his head out to eat meals together. I need to know he's close at hand because he's my rock, I draw my strength from him, and we truly are that sappy soulmate couple that makes people gag but i just can't handle needing to be in the same space with anyone else for an extended period of time when it hurts to just "be". However we are both extreme introverts and even need space from each other when we're overwhelmed. Not uncommon to come home from even grocery shopping (when we did it together that is, crap almost a full YEAR now since that happened maybe twice after we got back from Florida) and spend a few hours in our respective caves, him up in his office and me in the basement inside a blanket fort with the remote firmly in my hand.
> 
> Lockdown, both at the beginning and currently wasn't/isn't hard on us, we actually enjoy that it removes the pressure of needing to decide if we want to spend time with others   You'll all be on my mind & in my heart as these days full of "too much" family time drag on, it's rough!!!
> 
> Side note I had a few exciting things post to my account that let me breathe a bit easier about the StB promo, I'll only need to fight for the online shopping (not anything new for me!) Plus the miles from Metro for using my cash miles was a very welcome surprise
> View attachment 548454
> 
> One more thing that happened on Monday that made me stop in my tracks and laugh right out loud causing the letter carrier to look at me like I had lost my mind. Remember me bragging that all of my orders arrived within days or even hours of being placed? I got a package from The Bay with socks for hubby that I ordered on Cyber Monday, I hadn't even noticed that they weren't with the undies that came!!! Those danged thing took over a month to get here from KITCHENER, only 20 minutes away *


Yeah, Canada Post is struggling! They have stopped even trying to deliver packages in my area - they just send us a card to pick up at the PO  I don’t blame them - this year I think people have been leaning heavily on internet ordering for...everything lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> I don't drive but I can be your phone call.   We need to save each other.


It's all done virtually now anyway as long as you have the ability to ETF the bail money we will be good.  Thanks!

On second thought maybe I should just stay in jail......ALONE!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, take this as genuine and not as those in the southern states mean when they say it but dang BLESS YOUR HEARTS! All of you who have been dealing with the forced togetherness that at times we all thought would be nice, you know after the kids leave we sort of wish for a big gathering, dream of a family vacation but instead you have run head long into the OMG GET OUT OF MY FACE reality that so much closeness actually brings along for the ride. I truly don't know how we would be able to handle it right now! It somehow always works out that when I'm at my worst, closest to rock bottomness that my hubby is so stupidly busy that he rarely has enough time to poke his head out to eat meals together. I need to know he's close at hand because he's my rock, I draw my strength from him, and we truly are that sappy soulmate couple that makes people gag but i just can't handle needing to be in the same space with anyone else for an extended period of time when it hurts to just "be". However we are both extreme introverts and even need space from each other when we're overwhelmed. Not uncommon to come home from even grocery shopping (when we did it together that is, crap almost a full YEAR now since that happened maybe twice after we got back from Florida) and spend a few hours in our respective caves, him up in his office and me in the basement inside a blanket fort with the remote firmly in my hand.
> 
> Lockdown, both at the beginning and currently wasn't/isn't hard on us, we actually enjoy that it removes the pressure of needing to decide if we want to spend time with others   You'll all be on my mind & in my heart as these days full of "too much" family time drag on, it's rough!!!
> 
> Side note I had a few exciting things post to my account that let me breathe a bit easier about the StB promo, I'll only need to fight for the online shopping (not anything new for me!) Plus the miles from Metro for using my cash miles was a very welcome surprise
> View attachment 548454
> 
> One more thing that happened on Monday that made me stop in my tracks and laugh right out loud causing the letter carrier to look at me like I had lost my mind. Remember me bragging that all of my orders arrived within days or even hours of being placed? I got a package from The Bay with socks for hubby that I ordered on Cyber Monday, I hadn't even noticed that they weren't with the undies that came!!! Those danged thing took over a month to get here from KITCHENER, only 20 minutes away *


I to am an introvert and love my alone time.  DH, not so much.  I retired a few years before him just so I could get some me time in before the 24/7 stuff.  We are opposite to you in that DH has the basement, HUGE tv and an okay gym, I have the living room and a spare bedroom for my needs.  It works well.  He likes to watch CNN, I can only take news/politics for a few minutes.
DH is anything but an introvert, he would talk to a dirty sock on the table (no, I don't keep dirty socks on my table but you get my drift).  He walks most days and talks to anyone he passes.  He can tell you the story behind every neighbor, I don't even know their names.  When we vacation I sit and read, he mingles.  I remember one cruise where he went off for a bit and when he came back he, per usual, started to tell me about the people he met.  He had met some woman from Florida and he was excited that she had invited us to come stay at her house for a while.  I just had to shake my head.  Good idea, lets go visit a complete stranger.  Lol.  
To wrap up, I like my solitude in the house, it doesn't bother me at all.  I'm lucky with that.  I see my children once or twice a week for short periods and that is enough.  DH isn't glued to my side even though we are technically together all day.  Another good thing.  
Well, going to go off and get ready for that thing I have to do this morning.  I'll report back this afternoon.  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I to am an introvert and love my alone time.  DH, not so much.  I retired a few years before him just so I could get some me time in before the 24/7 stuff.  We are opposite to you in that DH has the basement, HUGE tv and an okay gym, I have the living room and a spare bedroom for my needs.  It works well.  He likes to watch CNN, I can only take news/politics for a few minutes.
> DH is anything but an introvert, he would talk to a dirty sock on the table (no, I don't keep dirty socks on my table but you get my drift).  He walks most days and talks to anyone he passes.  He can tell you the story behind every neighbor, I don't even know their names.  When we vacation I sit and read, he mingles.  I remember one cruise where he went off for a bit and when he came back he, per usual, started to tell me about the people he met.  He had met some woman from Florida and he was excited that she had invited us to come stay at her house for a while.  I just had to shake my head.  Good idea, lets go visit a complete stranger.  Lol.
> To wrap up, I like my solitude in the house, it doesn't bother me at all.  I'm lucky with that.  I see my children once or twice a week for short periods and that is enough.  DH isn't glued to my side even though we are technically together all day.  Another good thing.
> Well, going to go off and get ready for that thing I have to do this morning.  I'll report back this afternoon.  Have a good day everyone!


Wow you sound like my wife and I. I coukd get along with your hubby...lol


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am both intro- and extrovert.  I love alone time, but I also like to mingle and meet people and have a good time.  I consider DH and hermit LOL  When he hurt his back in May, he didn't leave the house for months.  It was crazy.  And now he's GLUED to the US politics, which I really don't care about, even if I should (I realize what happens in the US will definitely affect Canada in the future).

I literally dream of having my own apartment a la Carrie Bradshaw.


----------



## bababear_50

Flyers at Reebee


Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1389935

Sobeys Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1389605
Spend $125 get 100 Bonus Airmiles OR $10.00 Gift Card

Foodland Ont

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1389607
Last Day for General Mills special (Jan 6th 2021).
I'm choosing to use this today.



Happy , safe, shopping!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to go and do this offer one more time but then I thought better of it. I was only going to go and get 5 of the items (100AM). While the drive would be good for the car I'm holding out hope for a "Blue Week" next flyer (we had a Blue Friday Jan 17, 2020).


----------



## kerreyn

Just a head's up - not sure if anyone's posted it or not, but as of January 31, Lowe's is no longer an Air Miles partner. I just got back from our local store, and there were signs up as well as the cashier who isn't too happy about it either.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Just a head's up - not sure if anyone's posted it or not, but as of January 31, Lowe's is no longer an Air Miles partner. I just got back from our local store, and there were signs up as well as the cashier who isn't too happy about it either.


Well that sucks.   I go to Lowes for everything.....mainly because the staff are super helpful and knowledgeable...the AM are a bonus.  I can get to 2 Home Depots and 2 Can Tires in 5-10 minutes but Lowes is a 25 minute drive.  Going forward unless I genuinely need assistance with a purchase I probably will save the time/distance and go to a closer store.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Well that sucks.   I go to Lowes for everything.....mainly because the staff are super helpful and knowledgeable...the AM are a bonus.  I can get to 2 Home Depots and 2 Can Tires in 5-10 minutes but Lowes is a 25 minute drive.  Going forward unless I genuinely need assistance with a purchase I probably will save the time/distance and go to a closer store.


Never went to lowes for the AM...as ypu say its a bonus. I go for the better selection. Better layout. I as well can walk to Cantire and HD. But 20 min drive to Lowes.


----------



## Silvermist999

I’ve got multiple Canadian Tires (three actually) all within a 5-12 minute drive and 2 Home Depots within 5-10 min and find everything we need there. I live in an extremely convenient location close to everything.  We can get to a Lowes via highway in 10 minutes, but never bother to, not even for AM.


----------



## tinkerone

Are Rona and Lowes not owned by the same company?  I wonder if Rona is also leaving AM's.  I have both stores within 5 minutes of me.
It's going to get a whole lot harder to get those STB type offers done and it was already getting hard.


----------



## Debbie

I won't miss Lowe's. It's not close to me, and when I _have_ gone there, I didn't find the people helpful (thankfully, another customer was). I prefer Canadian Tire.


----------



## ottawamom

From everything I can tell it looks like RONA is still going to be part of Airmiles. When you look at "Partners" on the Airmiles site there is a note on the Lowes listing that they are discontinuing their association with Airmiles. This notice is nowhere to be seen under the RONA listing. Here's hoping.


----------



## bababear_50

Yes I know not Airmiles but ......... I am one of those die hard Be Well collectors ( Rexall) .
spend 50$ get 25,000 Pts.
I just wanted to mention that if you load your digital offers you will get an extra 15,000 pts. (single use only).

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1389908?page=1Offer limited to two transactions.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

A bit of a rant here
sorry
You know that feeling you get when someone deliberately does something to mislead or lie to you?
Well on Dec 31 2020 Office of the President Loyalty program called me back and said
* contact this number* 1-844-896 3337,,,,I know ... I know you are all thinking why would she tell me to contact My Offers ,,and your right ,,the agent was dumfounded as to why they would tell me to call. To mislead a customer / collector "look in 1 hour I've solved all your issues is just wrong.!!!

Now she did say I could contact email  *Missing Miles* only as a last resort.

So I just did my due diligence and sent an email,,, auto response that they will contact me in 7-10 days  but I might want to check their fact page for answers.
Sorry folks this is starting to leave a very bad taste in my mouth.
When you as the collector / customer have a better understanding of the persons program / product , then the company is surely in trouble.

I'll end here before I say something I'll regret.


Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was wondering how that whole issue was getting resolved. Keep us up to date with the progress. I've given up even trying to get AM from some sources that haven't automatically come through (BMO, Shell to name two). Your case is definitely worth pursuing. Keep at it. You go girl!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I finally made it into a Safeway today and got out as soon as I could... $135.80 spent, 246 AM earned...


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I was going to go and do this offer one more time but then I thought better of it. I was only going to go and get 5 of the items (100AM). While the drive would be good for the car I'm holding out hope for a "Blue Week" next flyer (we had a Blue Friday Jan 17, 2020).



This is what I love  about you Airmiles spreadsheet collectors,,, you know just when the specials are coming up!!
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Not AM related but I know there are going to be few on here interested in this.  

Disney's Magical Express, Extra Magic Hours to be Discontinued (wdwinfo.com)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I actually only like taking it from the airport. Having to add X amount of time going TO the airport to pick up other resort guests doesn't appeal to me. We just grab and cab or transportation service (Tony Hinds).


----------



## dancin Disney style

So today keeps getting better.  I’m off work again, DD just found out that her convocation in April is definitely canceled and now no more DME.  What more could happen ?

I’m actually not that upset about DME.  We have used it many, many times happily but I’m happier to rent a car and get around on my own time.  The real downside I see is all the parking fees will add up to a hefty sum.


----------



## AngelDisney

To feel better for not having DME,  I will plan to go to the dark side for the Harry Potter land first then go to WDW. I usually only take it for the return trip back to MCO as I always visit USF first. However, I still hope that the service will come back as crowds pick up and the economy improves. There are less and less perks to stay onsite and that doesn’t sit right with me!


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> So today keeps getting better.  I’m off work again, DD just found out that her convocation in April is definitely canceled and now no more DME.  What more could happen ?
> 
> I’m actually not that upset about DME.  We have used it many, many times happily but I’m happier to rent a car and get around on my own time.  The real downside I see is all the parking fees will add up to a hefty sum.


Maybe I can think about renting a car and driving. Do hotel guests get free parking?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't want to get involved in the threads that are talking about the removal of DME, I don't have much reserve at the moment BUT here's my thoughts because they are AM related and you're my peeps!

We never had the advantage of our bags magically appearing in our room because we always take the last flight out of Pearson and even before they stopped the 24hr pickup we still wanted access to our stuff as soon as we got to the resort. We did like the fact that we rarely had more than 5 other couples on the bus FROM the airport for the same reason. We HATED taking the danged thing back to MCO for a couple of reasons - we have always ended up being the last resort the bus stops at and several times didn't get to sit together, the last flight out of MCO is several hours after any other Westjet flights and we would often be stuck standing in line to check in for eons waiting for staff to appear. The biggest plus once they added the perk (started in 2005) was not needing to bring the car back to MCO, always seemed to be a huge hassle.*

*OK, here's the AM related part: The year we stayed at the Dolphin (one of our best trips BTW, booked on Cyber Monday and paid about $1500 all in for a full week) we rented a car for 1 day to get to the hotel and 1 day to get back. Rentals are for a 24 hr period, doesn't matter when you pick it up and you can drop it off and/or pick it up at either the Dolphin (great for us) or the Car Care Centre or any other rental place for that matter. It was CHEAP, like crazy cheap in both miles & taxes, from the airport was something like $7 US and around 700 miles, thought it was a great use of miles.

ETA, just looking now for a current rate to give as an idea and apparently 

We’re always working to provide better experiences to you in the future. As a result of work needed to upgrade and improve our offerings, our online car rental reservation tool will be temporarily unavailable. During this time, AIR MILES® Collectors will be unable to use Dream Miles towards new car rental bookings online.  *


----------



## hdrolfe

I am disappointed about the ME, but I can use AM to book Universal resorts... which makes them "free" and I can use the saved money for transfers/uber/lyft. Or rent a car, which makes me nervous. I do hope to go back to Disney still but perhaps not as soon as I once did. They are chipping away at things, and delays in Tron. Yup, we love coasters! So perhaps time to try Universal instead. We ate at Swan or Dolphin once and it was big and looked really nice, can also use AM to stay there... not sure about getting to/from parks but the money saved on a room would probably pay for a few uber/lyfts. I guess I do still need some AM earnings!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> To feel better for not having DME,  I will plan to go to the dark side for the Harry Potter land first then go to WDW. I usually only take it for the return trip back to MCO as I always visit USF first. However, I still hope that the service will come back as crowds pick up and the economy improves. There are less and less perks to stay onsite and that doesn’t sit right with me!





AngelDisney said:


> Maybe I can think about renting a car and driving. Do hotel guests get free parking?


*I highly doubt they'll bring it back, the added cost for them has got to be high, and once it's gone they rarely bring stuff like that back.

Yes, if you are staying on site and have a car you will pay at the resort  BUT you get free parking at the PARKS (and other resorts if you have  dining reservation *usually*) 

OH and the "early entry" to parks?? Uhm yeah that's a big fat You've got to be KIDDING ME RIGHT? It's only 30 minutes?!?!?!  Even post COVID I've seen reports of people still doing "rope drop" what good is 30 minutes? And as someone mentioned, do they still let everyone onto Main Street an hour before?? *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't want to get involved in the threads that are talking about the removal of DME, I don't have much reserve at the moment BUT here's my thoughts because they are AM related and you're my peeps!
> 
> We never had the advantage of our bags magically appearing in our room because we always take the last flight out of Pearson and even before they stopped the 24hr pickup we still wanted access to our stuff as soon as we got to the resort. We did like the fact that we rarely had more than 5 other couples on the bus FROM the airport for the same reason. We HATED taking the danged thing back to MCO for a couple of reasons - we have always ended up being the last resort the bus stops at and several times didn't get to sit together, the last flight out of MCO is several hours after any other Westjet flights and we would often be stuck standing in line to check in for eons waiting for staff to appear. The biggest plus once they added the perk (started in 2005) was not needing to bring the car back to MCO, always seemed to be a huge hassle.*
> 
> *OK, here's the AM related part: The year we stayed at the Dolphin (one of our best trips BTW, booked on Cyber Monday and paid about $1500 all in for a full week) we rented a car for 1 day to get to the hotel and 1 day to get back. Rentals are for a 24 hr period, doesn't matter when you pick it up and you can drop it off and/or pick it up at either the Dolphin (great for us) or the Car Care Centre or any other rental place for that matter. It was CHEAP, like crazy cheap in both miles & taxes, from the airport was something like $7 US and around 700 miles, thought it was a great use of miles.
> 
> ETA, just looking now for a current rate to give as an idea and apparently
> 
> We’re always working to provide better experiences to you in the future. As a result of work needed to upgrade and improve our offerings, our online car rental reservation tool will be temporarily unavailable. During this time, AIR MILES® Collectors will be unable to use Dream Miles towards new car rental bookings online.  *


We stopped using the baggage service a while back after a few so-so experiences and then 1 really bad experience.  I can't remember the exact timeline but our bags disappeared for something like 8 hours.  and all I got was conflicting info as to what was happening.  So after that I decided I would never again let them deliver my bags unless my flight arrived at MCO no later than 3pm.  

I have not seen any talk yet about RAC but that I would really be disappointed if that disappeared.   I think about 6 years ago we started flying home on the last flight of the night....usually after 9pm.  We would check our bags at RAC around 7am and head off to MK for the day.  LOL.....I remember doing this one time and it was the coldest day I've ever experienced in FL.  I think it was around 4-5 C at 7am and only went up to around 10 or 12....we were not dressed for it.


----------



## bababear_50

"My offers' account has a
have a buy 3 recyclable bags get 10 Airmiles.
Other than that not much in the way of things I need or usually buy, they seem to be pushing the *compliments * products.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I have not seen any talk yet about RAC but that I would really be disappointed if that disappeared.   I think about 6 years ago we started flying home on the last flight of the night....usually after 9pm.  We would check our bags at RAC around 7am and head off to MK for the day.  LOL.....I remember doing this one time and it was the coldest day I've ever experienced in FL.  I think it was around 4-5 C at 7am and only went up to around 10 or 12....we were not dressed for it.


This is only my thought so grain of salt and all that but they stopped collecting the luggage for airport to hotel a few months ago.  I would be really surprised if they still collected it to go hotel to airport.  Again, just a thought.  I'm not holding my breath.

Over the last few years we have been doing one night at WDW from the airport just so they would take care of our luggage and we could spend the day/night at Disney Springs.  Next morning we would Uber to Universal. 
Cost for Uber from Pop to Universal has ranged from $14.72 to $27.15 depending on the size of car we order.  Cost from Universal to airport has ranged from $27.01 to$33.22.  The cost from airport to WDW would be higher as WDW is further.  That can add up for a family.  We have never taken Uber _from_ the airport, not sure where the pick up would be. 

My thoughts are that something will come up.  If not a free service than a pay service like what they offer for DCL.  There is no way they won't loss some business because of this.  I would think that the DVC people will be annoyed, not like they can just say oh well, we just won't go back.  There sales may suffer just from this, it's another perk taken away. 

Our next trip is planned for 2022, it's for DGS 5th birthday celebration.  We have DCL booked already and I had thought that 4 or 5 days in WDW first would be nice.  Now I just have to rethink that one.  The logistics of getting 7 people and luggage from the airport to resort seems overwhelming at the moment.  Maybe a limo service?  Since thousands of people each day will need to get alternate transportation to, those services may be hard to get.  I don't know, time will tell. 

Anyways, lets all get AM hunting so we can then worry about how we can't use them, lol.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bababear_50

Luggage:
I switched to picking my own luggage up after a luggage pick up at AKV and finding someone had spilt a coffee all over my luggage. It was not a nice way to start a holiday ,but concierge services did have my stuff cleaned for me.
I also now only travel with a carryon. Well I do have a BIG Mickey canvas bag for shopping/souvenirs.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Sobeys flyer.....Max-A-Miles week
Sobeys (ON, select areas) January 14-20 (smartcanucks.ca)


----------



## hdrolfe

if I was closer to Sobeys I might go pick up a few things, but I don't want to go that far, so I'll just do a Walmart pick up this week and be sad about no airmiles. I think I'm going to have a hard time this year! I currently have enough AM for a couple hotel nights, we'll see when I can use them lol. I don't think I'll be using them for flights until things have calmed down a lot more. Between Rexall leaving and Sobeys moving from my neighbourhood, this year is going to be a lot slower than last year! What to do... switch to full on PC points? Earn nothing with Walmart? Continue with Metro and feel like I'm spending too much to earn too little? I guess I'll just be happy I can get something for my everyday spending.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> if I was closer to Sobeys I might go pick up a few things, but I don't want to go that far, so I'll just do a Walmart pick up this week and be sad about no airmiles. I think I'm going to have a hard time this year! I currently have enough AM for a couple hotel nights, we'll see when I can use them lol. I don't think I'll be using them for flights until things have calmed down a lot more. Between Rexall leaving and Sobeys moving from my neighbourhood, this year is going to be a lot slower than last year! What to do... switch to full on PC points? Earn nothing with Walmart? Continue with Metro and feel like I'm spending too much to earn too little? I guess I'll just be happy I can get something for my everyday spending.


Walmart is an Airmilesshop partner now if you can order online.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> Walmart is an Airmilesshop partner now if you can order online.



Yes, but they won't give AM on groceries unfortunately.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> if I was closer to Sobeys I might go pick up a few things, but I don't want to go that far, so I'll just do a Walmart pick up this week and be sad about no airmiles. I think I'm going to have a hard time this year! I currently have enough AM for a couple hotel nights, we'll see when I can use them lol. I don't think I'll be using them for flights until things have calmed down a lot more. Between Rexall leaving and Sobeys moving from my neighbourhood, this year is going to be a lot slower than last year! What to do... switch to full on PC points? Earn nothing with Walmart? Continue with Metro and feel like I'm spending too much to earn too little? I guess I'll just be happy I can get something for my everyday spending.



how are your grocery bills right now? do you save money shopping at walmart? 

you could always play the shell game with yourself—set up a “rewards” account and transfer a little each shop that’s sort of what you’d get in miles or what you’re saving?

especially since you said you’re hoping to move this year, i would just leave the air miles account because maybe it’ll start building again after you move


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> how are your grocery bills right now? do you save money shopping at walmart?
> 
> you could always play the shell game with yourself—set up a “rewards” account and transfer a little each shop that’s sort of what you’d get in miles or what you’re saving?
> 
> especially since you said you’re hoping to move this year, i would just leave the air miles account because maybe it’ll start building again after you move



It's a good point. I am not sure I am saving by shopping at Walmart, but I don't have to go in store and it's quick, basically takes me 20 minutes to drive there, get the stuff loaded, and drive home. I probably spend the same or more just because I keep adding to the cart  I have probably been spoiled by getting something for grocery shopping. It is a nice perk but not a necessity, just makes vacations a little better. 

Now WFH has saved me parking and gas which I am trying to save towards "stuff" when we move. Including hiring movers because I am not doing that on my own ever again. I also hope that will give me a bit of an income tax refund.


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Yes, but they won't give AM on groceries unfortunately.


Shell has gift card offers right now. Get some Walmart ones for some miles. It’s not much but it’s better than none.


----------



## hdrolfe

AngelDisney said:


> Shell has gift card offers right now. Get some Walmart ones for some miles. It’s not much but it’s better than none.
> View attachment 549725



Oh thanks! I didn't know they had Walmart ones on there... and Shell is close to me. Thank you!


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to see the "Max a Miles" is right on schedule with last years experience. I will have to go through the flyer a little more closely tomorrow and see what the prices and quantitiy requried are to see if the offers are worth it.

Sobeys has become a 25 min drive for me but I can stop in afterwards and drop things off (pick things up) with DS who lives nearby the new store I shop at.

It's a new world, need to adjust and adapt I guess to keep playing the game.

Reminder to everyone. Airmiles is just a game we play to reduce costs for holidays. Don't put yourself at risk just to play the game. Stay safe and happy hunting.


----------



## bababear_50

double post


----------



## bababear_50

Is anyone able to read the flyer better than me?

Bacon buy _____ ? get 100 Airmiles @ $4.99 each.

Quaker Harvest crunch Or Quaker oatmeal buy ________? get 100 airmiles @ 2/$7 each?

Excel Gum 4 packs buy ______ at $3.49 each get 20 Airmiles?

Thanks Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Is anyone able to read the flyer better than me?
> 
> Bacon buy _____ ? get 100 Airmiles @ $4.99 each.
> 
> Quaker Harvest crunch Or Quaker oatmeal buy ________? get 100 airmiles @ 2/$7 each?
> 
> Excel Gum 4 packs buy ______ at $3.49 each get 20 Airmiles?
> 
> Thanks Hugs
> Mel



Looks like:

5 Schneider’s bacon
6 Quaker products

Having trouble finding the Excel in the ad...will update when I have some more time to find it, have to get back to work, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Looks like:
> 
> 5 Schneider’s bacon
> 6 Quaker products
> 
> Having trouble finding the Excel in the ad...will update when I have some more time to find it, have to get back to work, lol.


Thanks for checking for me 
The bacon is tempting as I been unable to get it a few times lately.
I know I could freeze some and give some to my oldest son.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

It's always good to have bacon on hand


----------



## ottawamom

I'll be back to eating Oatmeal for lunch...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*As our son has always said bacon is an excellent source of happiness -- and the main reason they got married in the morning so the meal could be brunch and include (in his words) A VAT OF BACON
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *As our son has always said bacon is an excellent source of happiness -- and the main reason they got married in the morning so the meal could be brunch and include (in his words) A VAT OF BACON
> View attachment 549763*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the non-announcement announcements that Ford et all made this afternoon has me a tad stressed,  after 4 days of doomsday comments about "drastic measures we need to implement to deal with the projections  that will make you fall off your chair" boiled down to nothing surprising really,  urgh,  not sure how most of the measures will actually work or if they'll help.  Stay at home unless ..(blah blah blah, same as lockdown,  right?) Shorter hours for non essential stores that offer curbside pickup (really,  just shorten hours?) Threatening to do spot checks on big box stores. Whatever,  it is what it is right? Only thing that might help is the lowering of 5 per gathering. *

*Continuing with my completely off topic here's what's going on here,  
What do you do when you're stressed? Well duh,  you make 4 bite brownies!

Just need to cool before I can eat them or they're too crumbly And yes I said I CAN EAT THOSE

ok back to collecting airmiles,  which in my city is ridiculously hard! I'm not driving to ssobeys because,  sadly,  I'm unable to eat pork anymore *


----------



## bababear_50

So ...........................................................................
Airmiles says that Sobeys is refusing to honor the milk purchases I made even though I have issued them all the receipts.
16,350 airmiles .......................................................  Poof!!!
As a *goodwill* gesture Airmiles will give me 500 Airmiles.
Am I happy ,,,, NO but I will move along and NOT trust Airmiles as a company again.
As an intermediary company Airmiles has no power at all to resolve these situations.

I would also tell others that I was asked not to share with anyone that they were giving me these Airmiles.,,,, apparently I am just getting them as I am a long time loyalty member. I told them NO I would be posting my experience and information.

Please be aware that some of the terms & conditions on products has recently changed
example: Rep seemed surprised that I noticed this.................................... in My Offers.

"We reserve the right to limit quantities to reasonable family requirements.®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated."
Rep said that Sponsors have made changes due to Covid ,,,I said then you as an intermediary have a responsibility to notify your clients (shoppers  ,buyers).

Overall this left a bad taste and feeling (especially since all the product was a food donation) ,  but I feel better educated about the way they operate their company.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *the non-announcement announcements that Ford et all made this afternoon has me a tad stressed,  after 4 days of doomsday comments about "drastic measures that will make you fall off your chair" boiled down to nothing surprising really,  urgh,  not sure how most of the measures will actually work or if they'll help.  Stay at home unless ..(blah blah blah, same as lockdown,  right?) Shorter hours for non essential stores that offer curbside pickup (really,  just shorten hours?) Threatening to do spot checks on big box stores. Whatever,  it is what it is right? Only thing that might help is the lowering of 5 per gathering.
> 
> Continuing with my completely off topic here's what's going on here,
> What do you do when you're stressed? Well duh,  you make 4 bite brownies!
> View attachment 549783
> Just need to cool before I can eat them or they're too crumbly And yes I said I CAN EAT THOSE
> 
> ok back to collecting airmiles,  which in my city is ridiculously hard! I'm not driving to ssobeys because,  sadly,  I'm unable to eat pork anymore *



Ahhhh I'm coming over for Tea!!
One bite Brownies!!!! Yes I know you said *4 Bite* lol
They look delicious Hon!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *the non-announcement announcements that Ford et all made this afternoon has me a tad stressed,  after 4 days of doomsday comments about "drastic measures that will make you fall off your chair" boiled down to nothing surprising really,  urgh,  not sure how most of the measures will actually work or if they'll help.  Stay at home unless ..(blah blah blah, same as lockdown,  right?) Shorter hours for non essential stores that offer curbside pickup (really,  just shorten hours?) Threatening to do spot checks on big box stores. Whatever,  it is what it is right? Only thing that might help is the lowering of 5 per gathering.
> 
> Continuing with my completely off topic here's what's going on here,
> What do you do when you're stressed? Well duh,  you make 4 bite brownies!
> View attachment 549783
> Just need to cool before I can eat them or they're too crumbly And yes I said I CAN EAT THOSE
> 
> ok back to collecting airmiles,  which in my city is ridiculously hard! I'm not driving to ssobeys because,  sadly,  I'm unable to eat pork anymore *


The fall of your chair comment was pertaining to the modelling numbers....and yes, it should knock people off the chair.  We are on the same course as France and the UK.   Here they said 10,000-20,000 new cases per day within 3 weeks. This puts hospitals over capacity and in the position of having to choose who lives and who dies.

The detailed list of restrictions comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> The fall of your chair comment was pertaining to the modelling numbers....and yes, it should knock people off the chair.  We are on the same course as France and the UK.   Here they said 10,000-20,000 new cases per day within 3 weeks. This puts hospitals over capacity and in the position of having to choose who lives and who dies.
> 
> The detailed list of restrictions comes out tomorrow.


*detailed list is here now. And yes I combined his 2 comments into one, lazy on my part because as I've mentioned I'm walking a very fine line these days. I'm NOT denying that the numbers are terrible just upset that I doubt the "new" restrictions are restrictive enough 
here's the full document
https://beta.documentcloud.org/documents/20448861-enhanced-provincewide-shutdown*


----------



## mkmommy

ottawamom said:


> I'll be back to eating Oatmeal for lunch...



Me too!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *detailed list is here now. And yes I combined his 2 comments into one, lazy on my part because as I've mentioned I'm walking a very fine line these days. I'm NOT denying that the numbers are terrible just upset that I doubt the "new" restrictions are restrictive enough
> here's the full document
> https://beta.documentcloud.org/documents/20448861-enhanced-provincewide-shutdown*



I felt the information regarding restrictions was same old ---  same old and the restrictions for me not strong enough,, but that's me and I respect others may not agree. The numbers are heart wrenching and staggering,, lets all stay safe and we will be ok and get through this together,
As my Nana would say put the Tea pot on,,everything is better with a cup of tea....and a few brownies.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mkmommy said:


> Me too!


Me Too!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *detailed list is here now. And yes I combined his 2 comments into one, lazy on my part because as I've mentioned I'm walking a very fine line these days. I'm NOT denying that the numbers are terrible just upset that I doubt the "new" restrictions are restrictive enough
> here's the full document
> https://beta.documentcloud.org/documents/20448861-enhanced-provincewide-shutdown*


Not lazy at all...there has been a lot happening lately.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I felt the information regarding restrictions was same old ---  same old and *the restrictions for me not strong enough*,, but that's me and I respect others may not agree. The numbers are heart wrenching and staggering,, lets all stay safe and we will be ok and get through this together,
> As my Nana would say put the Tea pot on,,everything is better with a cup of tea....and a few brownies.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel


Ditto.  I wish they would just hammer it all down for a bit and not let anyone from anywhere in or out.  Like New Zealand did.  Then keep the gates closed till everyone has control of their countries.  I want a vacation as bad as the next but not if it means I could be putting someone at risk.
Also, give the fines out.  They have been put in place for a reason.  
And yes, not every ones opinion but it's mine....


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So ...........................................................................
> Airmiles says that Sobeys is refusing to honor the milk purchases I made even though I have issued them all the receipts.
> 16,350 airmiles .......................................................  Poof!!!


I must have missed this.  What happened?  That's a lot to lose.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I must have missed this.  What happened?  That's a lot to lose.



Milkgate
I purchased cans of carnation 2% milk and donated it all to the food bank.

Each can rang up as 50 bonus airmiles.
I went to two different Sobeys to make the purchases.
Sobeys now says there was an ERROR.
Well over 4 -5 days they never realized the ERROR and people continued to purchase the milk.
The points posted to some people's accounts,, others nothing posted and no notification from Sobeys or Airmiles.
They then took the airmiles back out of people's accounts with no explanation at all.
They then told me to wait 120 days. They then side stepped the problem. Then they said oh we have no control it's Sobeys decision.

I guess the thing I realized today is they have no power to do anything,, they are like a telephone call center that acts as a point posting
company. Even the office of the President /Loyalty is a call center,, and their knowledge is limited.

Ok enough,,, move along Mel go make a cup of tea.
Brighter days tomorrow.
Look out PC points I'm on my way. lol

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> move along Mel go make a cup of tea.


Well today is National Hot Tea Day so enjoy.  It is also marzipan day as well.  I partaked of both today.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> So ...........................................................................
> Airmiles says that Sobeys is refusing to honor the milk purchases I made even though I have issued them all the receipts.
> 16,350 airmiles .......................................................  Poof!!!
> As a *goodwill* gesture Airmiles will give me 500 Airmiles.
> Am I happy ,,,, NO but I will move along and NOT trust Airmiles as a company again.
> As an intermediary company Airmiles has no power at all to resolve these situations.
> 
> I would also tell others that I was asked not to share with anyone that they were giving me these Airmiles.,,,, apparently I am just getting them as I am a long time loyalty member. I told them NO I would be posting my experience and information.
> 
> Please be aware that some of the terms & conditions on products has recently changed
> example: Rep seemed surprised that I noticed this.................................... in My Offers.
> 
> "We reserve the right to limit quantities to reasonable family requirements.®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated."
> Rep said that Sponsors have made changes due to Covid ,,,I said then you as an intermediary have a responsibility to notify your clients (shoppers  ,buyers).
> 
> Overall this left a bad taste and feeling (especially since all the product was a food donation) ,  but I feel better educated about the way they operate their company.
> 
> Hugs Mel



This is consistent with my experience with my cancelled flights in the spring. AM basically passes the buck and blames their partner (Air Canada in my case, Sobeys in yours) and doesn’t take responsibility and doesn’t truly provide the customer service they should be providing.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Well today is National Hot Tea Day so enjoy.  It is also marzipan day as well.  I partaked of both today.


Tea for everyone


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> So ...........................................................................
> Airmiles says that Sobeys is refusing to honor the milk purchases I made even though I have issued them all the receipts.
> 16,350 airmiles .......................................................  Poof!!!
> As a *goodwill* gesture Airmiles will give me 500 Airmiles.
> Am I happy ,,,, NO but I will move along and NOT trust Airmiles as a company again.
> As an intermediary company Airmiles has no power at all to resolve these situations.
> 
> I would also tell others that I was asked not to share with anyone that they were giving me these Airmiles.,,,, apparently I am just getting them as I am a long time loyalty member. I told them NO I would be posting my experience and information.
> 
> Please be aware that some of the terms & conditions on products has recently changed
> example: Rep seemed surprised that I noticed this.................................... in My Offers.
> 
> "We reserve the right to limit quantities to reasonable family requirements.®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated."
> Rep said that Sponsors have made changes due to Covid ,,,I said then you as an intermediary have a responsibility to notify your clients (shoppers  ,buyers).
> 
> Overall this left a bad taste and feeling (especially since all the product was a food donation) ,  but I feel better educated about the way they operate their company.
> 
> Hugs Mel





bababear_50 said:


> Milkgate
> I purchased cans of carnation 2% milk and donated it all to the food bank.
> 
> Each can rang up as 50 bonus airmiles.
> I went to two different Sobeys to make the purchases.
> Sobeys now says there was an ERROR.
> Well over 4 -5 days they never realized the ERROR and people continued to purchase the milk.
> The points posted to some people's accounts,, others nothing posted and no notification from Sobeys or Airmiles.
> They then took the airmiles back out of people's accounts with no explanation at all.
> They then told me to wait 120 days. They then side stepped the problem. Then they said oh we have no control it's Sobeys decision.
> 
> I guess the thing I realized today is they have no power to do anything,, they are like a telephone call center that acts as a point posting
> company. Even the office of the President /Loyalty is a call center,, and their knowledge is limited.
> 
> Ok enough,,, move along Mel go make a cup of tea.
> Brighter days tomorrow.
> Look out PC points I'm on my way. lol
> 
> Hugs Mel



Holy crap that's a heck of a lot of Air Miles to lose!!    Have you thought about taking it further?  To one of the news channels that has a reporter who specalises in resolutions between individuals and companies/corporations?

Last year (2019 that is) around Christmas, PC Optimum/Points had a contest running.  Until about 3 pm that day everyone who played won.  Usually $100 or more in PC Points.  By 3 pm the contest was fixed back to normal odds.  A couple of days later PC Points took back the points out of everyone's account making some accounts result in negative points as the points were already spent.  There was a huge uproar.  PC Points ended up giving everyone their points back.

I'd take it to the media.  That's too many miles to have taken back at no fault of your own.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well, if I'd known it was "tea day" i would have posted a picture of what I'm using for my 14 day challenge of baking soda. I'm currently on day 9 which is the point where i usually start to HATE eating whatever the food is because I need to eat like waaaay too much of the item 3 times a day. So here's an artfully created picture of my blueberry muffin that's my late night snack 


Currently waiting for the Metro flyer to drop. I wasn't sure what today's announcement would involve so i did a mega shop on Sunday night and discovered my milk was on sale with BIG miles attached. If there's nothing else good coming on Thursday I'll head out tomorrow and grab more, otherwise we should be good for 2 weeks. Batten down the hatches and all that jazz. *


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1390473?page=2
Sobeys Ont 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1390471

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1390803https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1390536
Happy shopping but please be safe 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The last couple of days have been extra rough for the Duck, we left for Florida on January 11th, a day early to avoid the freezing rain storm (that actually ended up impacting the flight we were supposed to be on the next day) We made a promise to each other around 11 pm on January 12th (so just a little more than an hour ago at this point) while hubby was eating a MASSIVE ice cream cookie sammie that we would make annual January trips at least 2 weeks long, preferably the 3. BAM, before we even came home COVID-19 reared it's ugly head and we arrived back at Pearson 2 days after the 1st case in Ontario. Less than 3 weeks later they used the dreaded "P" word and in just over a month lockdown struck. Not sure when we'll get back now and dang, that hurts! 

I just spent an hour going down the rabbit hole of the thread that @mort1331 started for me and realized i never did get back to it and add more pictures. Anyone interested in seeing more of our trip even though it was a year ago???*

*GAWD, I promise to get back to Airmiles, this will be my last off-topic post !!*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *The last couple of days have been extra rough for the Duck, we left for Florida on January 11th, a day early to avoid the freezing rain storm (that actually ended up impacting the flight we were supposed to be on the next day) We made a promise to each other around 11 pm on January 12th (so just a little more than an hour ago at this point) while hubby was eating a MASSIVE ice cream cookie sammie that we would make annual January trips at least 2 weeks long, preferably the 3. BAM, before we even came home COVID-19 reared it's ugly head and we arrived back at Pearson 2 days after the 1st case in Ontario. Less than 3 weeks later they used the dreaded "P" word and in just over a month lockdown struck. Not sure when we'll get back now and dang, that hurts!
> 
> I just spent an hour going down the rabbit hole of the thread that @mort1331 started for me and realized i never did get back to it and add more pictures. Anyone interested in seeing more of our trip even though it was a year ago???*
> View attachment 549872
> *GAWD, I promise to get back to Airmiles, this will be my last off-topic post !!*



Pictures please... 2020 was the first year since we started cruising/Disney that we didn't go anywhere. Our big trip was an overnight to the TO zoo area, no pools open, even limited eating options. Oh we miss travelling.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *The last couple of days have been extra rough for the Duck, we left for Florida on January 11th, a day early to avoid the freezing rain storm (that actually ended up impacting the flight we were supposed to be on the next day) We made a promise to each other around 11 pm on January 12th (so just a little more than an hour ago at this point) while hubby was eating a MASSIVE ice cream cookie sammie that we would make annual January trips at least 2 weeks long, preferably the 3. BAM, before we even came home COVID-19 reared it's ugly head and we arrived back at Pearson 2 days after the 1st case in Ontario. Less than 3 weeks later they used the dreaded "P" word and in just over a month lockdown struck. Not sure when we'll get back now and dang, that hurts!
> 
> I just spent an hour going down the rabbit hole of the thread that @mort1331 started for me and realized i never did get back to it and add more pictures. Anyone interested in seeing more of our trip even though it was a year ago???*
> View attachment 549872
> *GAWD, I promise to get back to Airmiles, this will be my last off-topic post !!*


I’d love to see the pics !
I’m struggling with it all. I totally support the current restrictions and agree they should be more and I get it and will follow it to the letter. I’m just weary with it all. Just weary and putting one foot in front of the other.
Your pics would cheer me up


----------



## dancin Disney style

YES.....more pics would be fun.

I agree that it is super sad when the moment comes that you realize you were at WDW on this day last year and no future trip is on the radar.  I've had that moment so many times   partially because I can't plan that far in advance.  Somehow though I still manage to get there at least 1-2 a year.


----------



## bbangel

I used my refunded airmiles from a returned Universal ticket in the spring to get myself some bamboo sheets. They have arrived and I love them. First time ordering merchandise with airmiles and it was a great experience. I am now going to pay more attention to those types of rewards since it will be awhile before I feel safe travelling.


----------



## Debbie

bbangel said:


> I used my refunded airmiles from a returned Universal ticket in the spring to get myself some bamboo sheets. They have arrived and I love them. First time ordering merchandise with airmiles and it was a great experience. I am now going to pay more attention to those types of rewards since it will be awhile before I feel safe travelling.


I've used my airmiles for various things-my grandson and his mom, dad, and sister have been to the Zoo and African Lion Safari. I bought his PlayMobil set for this Christmas and it went with a space set for him and a mermaid set for his sister last year, a tea kettle for me when mine died and other things. Yes, they 'cost' more, but I've already spent the money so its a win in my book with no cash outlay. Maybe I'll look into those bamboo sheets.


----------



## ottawamom

Reminder Lowes, RONA and Reno Depot are all leaving the AM program January 31, 2021. If there is anything you were thinking about getting pick it up before then.

When orginally announced it looked like RONA wasn't included (they hadn't updated the website yet) but it looks like all three are going, going, gone now.

Lowes leaves Airmiles


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *The last couple of days have been extra rough for the Duck, we left for Florida on January 11th, a day early to avoid the freezing rain storm (that actually ended up impacting the flight we were supposed to be on the next day) We made a promise to each other around 11 pm on January 12th (so just a little more than an hour ago at this point) while hubby was eating a MASSIVE ice cream cookie sammie that we would make annual January trips at least 2 weeks long, preferably the 3. BAM, before we even came home COVID-19 reared it's ugly head and we arrived back at Pearson 2 days after the 1st case in Ontario. Less than 3 weeks later they used the dreaded "P" word and in just over a month lockdown struck. Not sure when we'll get back now and dang, that hurts!
> 
> I just spent an hour going down the rabbit hole of the thread that @mort1331 started for me and realized i never did get back to it and add more pictures. Anyone interested in seeing more of our trip even though it was a year ago???*
> View attachment 549872
> *GAWD, I promise to get back to Airmiles, this will be my last off-topic post !!*


Cant even remember that thread. Maybe put a link to it. Thanks. 
Need to spend the time somewhere


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> Reminder Lowes, RONA and Reno Depot are all leaving the AM program January 31, 2021. If there is anything you were thinking about getting pick it up before then.
> 
> When orginally announced it looked like RONA wasn't included (they hadn't updated the website yet) but it looks like all three are going, going, gone now.
> 
> Lowes leaves Airmiles


Of course  Rona would be leaving AM.  I must have jinxed it because we are thinking with our tax return that we will finally bite the bullet and get a bigger fridge (that I have been wanting for years!) with our tax refund.  I figured I would wait until there was an AM promo with Rona and get a new fridge and score some AM.  I guess not anymore


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Reminder Lowes, RONA and Reno Depot are all leaving the AM program January 31, 2021. If there is anything you were thinking about getting pick it up before then.
> 
> When orginally announced it looked like RONA wasn't included (they hadn't updated the website yet) but it looks like all three are going, going, gone now.
> 
> Lowes leaves Airmiles



Since there’s less travel these days I had decided instead of 100% Dream miles I would for 2021 switch to 50/50 and save cash miles to get an electric fireplace/tv stand from Rona or Lowe’s with cash AM. Guess not. Just switched my account back to 100% Dream. Lol


----------



## marchingstar

cari12 said:


> Since there’s less travel these days I had decided instead of 100% Dream miles I would for 2021 switch to 50/50 and save cash miles to get an electric fireplace/tv stand from Rona or Lowe’s with cash AM. Guess not. Just switched my account back to 100% Dream. Lol



you could try the shell game? use your cash miles for grocery discounts at safeway, then transfer the $$ to an account meant for the stand?


----------



## juniorbugman

Now sing along with me - “Rubber ducky, you’re the one. You make bath time lots of fun. Rubber ducky I’m awfully fond of you!” sang Sesame Street’s Ernie during bath time. The friendly puppet isn’t the only fan of the bath accessory— the country celebrates the toy on _National Rubber Ducky Day_ on January 13.   Just thought I would put it out there that today is National Rubber Ducky Day.


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Of course  Rona would be leaving AM.  I must have jinxed it because we are thinking with our tax return that we will finally bite the bullet and get a bigger fridge (that I have been wanting for years!) with our tax refund.  I figured I would wait until there was an AM promo with Rona and get a new fridge and score some AM.  I guess not anymore



Not sure if you have one of these stores near you but they do the Airmiles thing now.

Canadian Appliance


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Rubber Duck Day Judy and everyone!
Remember this big guy!


----------



## bababear_50

Judy
This morning I announced to my teaching collogues (online) that they are just plain boring!!!! . The kids thought that it was hilarious.
I told them we need to liven things up with a few special days (can you tell Mel hates the month of Jan).

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/january.htm


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> This morning I announced to my teaching collogues (online) that they are just plain boring!!!! . The kids thought that it was hilarious.
> I told them we need to liven things up with a few special days (can you tell Mel hates the month of Jan).



I send out a National Month calendar to my friends every month and we celebrate the ones that we think are interesting.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I send out a National Month calendar to my friends every month and we celebrate the ones that we think are interesting.



What a great idea!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Well, maybe it isn't a coincidence that Rubber Ducky Day is in January after all LOL

Gosh these are cute, I might just have to buy one!

https://www.amazon.ca/Snowball-Perf...ocphy=9000852&hvtargid=pla-847891972763&psc=1


----------



## TammyLynn33

Was happy to see foodland a flyer . I can grab a couple hundred airmiles maybe. I can’t spend to spend with DDs daily math tutor we are right this month. 
shes exhausted 8-10 hours a day of math , I’m exhausted . I’m still working 3 ams a week and it’s so stressful and I’m feeling like it’s time to go..
Cancelled May and august yesterday and today .  will book Xmas through dvc in a few days but not overly optimistic .. 
blah.. over January and COVID-19


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok,  I've woken up my thread from last January,  get ready to join in the fun!
3 weeks in Disney with the Duck!*


----------



## bababear_50

Quick in and out shop to get my morning oatmeal.
Bacon had an early Feb expiry date so I skipped getting any.
202 Airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

On the website 
Airmiles massive merchandise giveaway.

https://massivegiveaway.airmiles.ca/en/region
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> On the website
> Airmiles massive merchandise giveaway.
> 
> https://massivegiveaway.airmiles.ca/en/region
> Hugs Mel


The link works for me however once I select the province I get an error message.  Maybe its in overload mode.  I'll try again later.  Thanks.


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like all we need to do is shop and we are automatically entered. One entry per base miles earned at participating sponsors (the usual ones) until February 3rd.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Looks like all we need to do is shop and we are automatically entered. One entry per base miles earned at participating sponsors (the usual ones) until February 3rd.
> 
> Good luck to all. We could use good news.. hopefully one of us wins
> There’s no threshold at foodland is there ? I didn’t see spend $ get xx AM or did I miss it? Going to stock up on Cheerios and granola bars tomorrow.
> I found a meal prep service/restaurant with edible food for the big kids and I. I pick up Monday 7 meals for $57 just zap them. Little boys are often happy with quick easy stuff anyways but if it can get me through a couple nights while we struggle through math , I’m all in ..
> TG tomorrow is Friday !!


----------



## ottawamom

I ended up going to Sobeys this morning for Blue Week offers. Picked up a number of things we'll use over the next few weeks. Managed to get just over 500AM. Nothing compared to what a Blue Friday would have generated last year but...

I had some oatmeal for lunch when I got home. I have a bunch of boxes to eat my way through now.

Happy to report the store wasn't very busy, even at 11am. There were maybe a dozen shoppers in the store.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Winnie The Pooh Day!

This motivated me to share some purchases with the Food bank this morning.






Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Happy Winnie The Pooh Day!
> 
> This motivated me to share some purchases with the Food bank this morning.
> Hugs
> Mel




Awww Mel, I really needed to see this, today is a bit of a sad day for me but...
All the giving you do, thinking of others and sharing without condition is very inspiring and this post is exactly what I needed right now.
See, you are giving without even realizing it!


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping today. Did the bacon and the nature valley granola bars offers. 277 AM for $129 spend.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Shopped at Sobey's yesterday.  Have breakfast meats frozen for the next few months, did a food bank donation of oatmeal and restocked our fiber1 bars.  415AM, not too bad


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop today was good.
I discovered that I like the Nature Valley coconut biscuits so I have enough boxes to last a while,, I picked up my fav cereal (apple Cinnamon Cheerios ) and got an extra 8 Airmiles for that.
All in it was a good shop with about a little over 389 Airmiles.
I did get an extra 20 Airmiles for buying a Sobeys Gift Card at Shell when I was there yesterday.(Washer Fluid).

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Sobeys Ont flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-21-to-27/single/3
Early look at Metro Ont flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-21-to-272


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I ran out late last night to Sobeys (google live said not busy,,one other person in the whole store) as the new flyer had nothing of interest in it.
Bad part is those little fresh white mini donuts were staring at me the minute I walked into the store.  
I picked up a few more bacon and some oatmeal.
I hope this winter doesn't turn as slow as last year did for Airmiles. I need to keep adding to the Airmile pool.
Have a great day everyone.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

OT but.....sold all our Disney stock today.  I am amazed at what it was trading at considering how it has performed over the last year.  We just decided it was time, it was a lose end.  Now I can afford to go to Disney and give it all back, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in
Is the airmiles site down for anyone else?

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in
> Is the airmiles site down for anyone else?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



Seems fine for me on my laptop.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm still unable to access it ,,I'll check with tech son later and see if the problem in on our side.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's not a problem with your laptop Mel. I wasn't able to log onto DIS or AM last night. DIS worked itself out overnight but AM not. I can log onto AM on the browser on my phone and through the APP but not on my laptop.

I've cleared my history/cache etc twice now and nothing. Let me know if you figure out how to get it to work again.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> It's not a problem with your laptop Mel. I wasn't able to log onto DIS or AM last night. DIS worked itself out overnight but AM not. I can log onto AM on the browser on my phone and through the APP but not on my laptop.
> 
> I've cleared my history/cache etc twice now and nothing. Let me know if you figure out how to get it to work again.


Thanks Hon
I am on my desk top and it won't connect. (I get a blank page).
The DIS had some sort of expiring certificate issue which now seems to be fixed,,,.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

DH tried on his desktop last night also (Airmiles) and all he got was a blank page. If there is something you need to do try the APP on your phone.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> DH tried on his desktop last night also (Airmiles) and all he got was a blank page. If there is something you need to do try the APP on your phone.


Same.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> It's not a problem with your laptop Mel. I wasn't able to log onto DIS or AM last night. DIS worked itself out overnight but AM not. I can log onto AM on the browser on my phone and through the APP but not on my laptop.
> 
> I've cleared my history/cache etc twice now and nothing. Let me know if you figure out how to get it to work again.



Disboards wouldn't work for me last night either but Airmiles is working fine on Chrome (just checked again).


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> Disboards wouldn't work for me last night either but Airmiles is working fine on Chrome (just checked again).



Hmmmm
I am using Chrome and it's still a no go for me.
Oh well sooner or later it will get fixed.
Thanks for checking.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just saw this posted on FB.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm able to log in again! YEAH!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Just saw this posted on FB.
> 
> View attachment 551851



Feb 4-17 seems like a super short window, but 3000 air miles would be great. i hope we see more info soon!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well that Bonus Boom covers my birthday so I'll have to buy myself something, and earn some AM at the same time!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Feb 4-17 seems like a super short window, but 3000 air miles would be great. i hope we see more info soon!


*Can't find any concrete info yet but i would imagine based on the wording "We have a Mastercard offer to help you rack up even more miles" this is what they're referring to:



SO the actual offers can potentially add up to 145 miles. Guess we just need to wait a week or so for more info.


****ETA for anyone who is considering the "churning cards" to take advantage of the extra miles they've added this wording to remove that possibility . *

1,500 AIR MILES Bonus Miles offer is limited to new accounts. Existing BMO AIR MILES Mastercard customers who cancel their card during the Offer Period, and existing BMO Mastercard customers who transfer into this product during the Offer Period are not eligible.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can't find any concrete info yet but i would imagine based on the wording "We have a Mastercard offer to help you rack up even more miles" this is what they're referring to:
> 
> View attachment 551896
> 
> SO the actual offers can potentially add up to 145 miles. Guess we just need to wait a week or so for more info.*


I wondered that myself, it does say 'get up to 3145 AM's *with the help of* BMO.  Not going to worry to much about a Bonus Boom that will only provide 145 AM's at best.  AM's is getting really really skimpy.


----------



## bababear_50

This is an email I got yesterday and promptly deleted it.
*New American Express AIR MILES Platinum Credit Card Cardmembers, get 3,000 Bonus Miles *when you charge a total of $1,500 in purchases to your Card in the first three months of Cardmembership.1 That's enough for $310 towards your purchases with AIR MILES® Cash!2

I have a feeling we will see credit cards being offered for awhile.
Personally I am looking for NO annual Fee and Cash back.


Now back to dismantling my Grinch Who Village,, ,wow I have a lot of parts to pack. Lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can't find any concrete info yet but i would imagine based on the wording "We have a Mastercard offer to help you rack up even more miles" this is what they're referring to:
> 
> View attachment 551896
> 
> SO the actual offers can potentially add up to 145 miles. Guess we just need to wait a week or so for more info.
> 
> 
> ****ETA for anyone who is considering the "churning cards" to take advantage of the extra miles they've added this wording to remove that possibility . *
> 
> 1,500 AIR MILES Bonus Miles offer is limited to new accounts. Existing BMO AIR MILES Mastercard customers who cancel their card during the Offer Period, and existing BMO Mastercard customers who transfer into this product during the Offer Period are not eligible.



rats, that’s not a good offer at all! guess i won’t be holding my breath


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, so, an update on t he MC Bonus Boom offer.  Apparently that 3145 is all MC offers.  Here's the rest of it.





Not sure I made this clear but it is only one of the offers that will be coming with Bonus Boom.  There will be others.


----------



## bababear_50

Patiently waiting for some Airmiles to post. NOT doing well with the patiently part..... come on Airmiles just post will yeah please!!!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Patiently waiting for some Airmiles to post. NOT doing well with the patiently part..... come on Airmiles just post will yeah please!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


With Bonus Boom starting next week I would think we will be getting the AM's from STB before then.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## ottawamom

Here's hoping! With that said make sure your mix is set where you want the Bonus AM to go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time line for posting of StB is in the FIRST POST of that thread. Or if you'd rather here's a screen shot of the information

Basically we can start watching for them as early as February 8th but more than likely not until the 14th if they stick to the standard timeline of 6 - 7 weeks. Bonus Boom (What this household refers to as Bonus BUST usually) doesn't ever really impact the larger ones and when they post. They DO like to get it cleared up before the next major promo which will be Mega Miles that *usually* runs early March.


*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm putting this here for no reason other than I hope it makes someone smile! 
Bernie came to our year-end financial planning zoom meeting this afternoon (because I'm a DORK!)
*


----------



## bababear_50

So ...................................... inquiring minds need to know .....................................
If I bought something on Jan 18th and Jan 19th the Airmiles would get posted??????????????????????
Anyone have a guess?
waiting on
393 Airmiles 
and
576 Airmiles

Thanks Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So ...................................... inquiring minds need to know .....................................
> If I bought something on Jan 18th and Jan 19th the Airmiles would get posted??????????????????????
> Anyone have a guess?
> waiting on
> 393 Airmiles
> and
> 576 Airmiles
> 
> Thanks Hugs
> Mel



Depends where you bought from. Sobeys/Metro would post this week Wed/Thu. Most other places are sooner. If it was online, well who really knows... it's a guessing game.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, your miles will post tomorrow with a date of January 23.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Mel, your miles will post tomorrow with a date of January 23.



Thank-goodness I can stop checking every hour.
Online school cancelled today--no internet service.
I am bored.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Depends where you bought from. Sobeys/Metro would post this week Wed/Thu. Most other places are sooner. If it was online, well who really knows... it's a guessing game.



Thanks Hon
I shall try to find something to occupy my time.... bored today!
In store Sobeys shop.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont. Flyer
Bit blurry
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-28-to-february-3/all

Metro Ont Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-28-to-february-32
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1392200?selectorHref=/flyers&page=8
Happy safe shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking of a Metro online order
Has anyone here done one before and how was it.
I see you can get Airmiles with online purchases but can not use Airmiles to pay for purchases yet.

https://www.metro.ca/en/faq/online-order
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

what's this "RONA GIFT" in my AM?  They gave me like 115 and we haven't gone there in a month!


----------



## ottawamom

I read elsewhere that some peope were receiving a little "goodbye bonus". I haven't received one yet but I am still hopefull.

I just reviewed all the flyers. It's hard earning out there. 

Metro buy 4 Quaker muffin mix +50AM. Foodland pizza pops/toaster strudels 2/$5 (10) +95 plus bonus spend $80 +30. DS will eat all that stuff. That's it for the week though. Thank goodness I put the car insurance on my M/C this year that will add 450AM to the balance in Feb.


----------



## panez

Ahhhhh....on the online chat with air miles trying to get my points from Nov.29th.  I bought a laptop from Dell and I'm sure there was a 5x air miles with Dell on that day plus the 10x from Air miles shops.  They are telling me no that only Dell Technologies had the 5x multiplier.  I never took a screen shot because Im an idiot!


----------



## ottawamom

There was a Black Friday storewide multiplier for November 25-29 on Airmileshops. I'm not the most informed on Airmilesops but I'll tag @Donald - my hero for you. She will be able to help.


----------



## Donald - my hero

panez said:


> Ahhhhh....on the online chat with air miles trying to get my points from Nov.29th.  I bought a laptop from Dell and I'm sure there was a 5x air miles with Dell on that day plus the 10x from Air miles shops.  They are telling me no that only Dell Technologies had the 5x multiplier.  I never took a screen shot because Im an idiot!


*I did my best during the promo to keep the post about online multipliers up to date and it appears the last day i needed to make any changes was Dec 4th . Ac quick glance at that list shows that,  unfortunately,  Dell didn't have any offers during the entire time frame. 

you can check THIS POST  for the list i kept.*


----------



## panez

Donald - my hero said:


> *I did my best during the promo to keep the post about online multipliers up to date and it appears the last day i needed to make any changes was Dec 4th . Ac quick glance at that list shows that,  unfortunately,  Dell didn't have any offers during the entire time frame.
> 
> you can check THIS POST  for the list i kept.*


OK thanks for the info, I feel a little better now. She did day that Dell Technologies did have a 5x multiplier.  just not regular Dell.ca. I'm almost certain that when I clicked on that link it said 5x the air miles. Lesson learned, I'm taking screen shots of everything next time! It's sad that we have to do this crap just to get our air miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

I need to chase miles for the new year 10X AS! I used both cards and placed two orders. The Well.ca one got posted, but not the Amazon one. I hate to chase miles because I forget easily. I had miles to chase for a Rexall shop. Since it’s no longer an AM partner, can I still send in a request? TIA!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> I need to chase miles for the new year 10X AS! I used both cards and placed two orders. The Well.ca one got posted, but not the Amazon one. I hate to chase miles because I forget easily. I had miles to chase for a Rexall shop. Since it’s no longer an AM partner, can I still send in a request? TIA!!


*you have up to a year from the date that the miles should have posted to start a "hunt" so get a move on it! Start with online chat or Facebook messenger if you prefer and then move up to calling if you need.  I've been known to stop a chat session and start a new one if I end up with a new or by the books agent BTW,  if they're owing you miles keep at it!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Shell needs a window to the outside,,, kind of like a drive thru.

I picked up some pop and snacks for my oldest son because I know he's feeling a bit lonely and dropped the stuff off at his house.
so my big Airmiles for this week will be ..... wait for it ....wait for it....
25.
Oh well maybe next week,,I am socially distancing myself from my Sobeys as they have had a few Covid issues in Jan.
Maybe Feb will be better.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Shell needs a window to the outside,,, kind of like a drive thru.
> 
> I picked up some pop and snacks for my oldest son because I know he's feeling a bit lonely and dropped the stuff off at his house.
> so my big Airmiles for this week will be ..... wait for it ....wait for it....
> 25.
> Oh well maybe next week,,I am socially distancing myself from my Sobeys as they have had a few Covid issues in Jan.
> Maybe Feb will be better.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


The only AM I got this week were the 8 I got for paying my insurance.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *you have up to a year from the date that the miles should have posted to start a "hunt" so get a move on it! Start with online chat or Facebook messenger if you prefer and then move up to calling if you need.  I've been known to stop a chat session and start a new one if I end up with a new or by the books agent BTW,  if they're owing you miles keep at it!!*


Thanks my hero! I will do that.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok so my Airmiles posted but way more than I thought I was missing ,,,,not sure how that happened as I keep every receipt ,,anyway it is all good!
Enough for 3 nights at my preferred hotel now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ok so my Airmiles posted but way more than I thought I was missing ,,,,not sure how that happened as I keep every receipt ,,anyway it is all good!
> Enough for 3 nights at my preferred hotel now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



It's always nice to get more than expected! And having a goal in mind helps save them (instead of spending them on things I don't need... )


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> It's always nice to get more than expected! And having a goal in mind helps save them (instead of spending them on things I don't need... )



Yep
Lol Heather
we are going to nominate you as our Airmiles Gate Keeper.
*Thou shall not waste Airmiles*






Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Ooo! I want to hear people’s goals! Mine are burning a hole in my pocket but obviously not many fun things to spend them on these days.

My evergreen goal is to have enough “laying around” for a DL 5 day PH. Although next time I might try to see if I could get a voucher from the Onyx shopper for whatever the new AP program looks like.

My other “savings” is for 7 day car rentals in Hawaii. it’s a bit evergreen too....lol

I don’t ever need flights or hotels (way too many Marriott points) so am at a bit of a loss to “dream bigger” lol

What are you saving for/what’s your AM goal?


----------



## Donald - my hero

panez said:


> Ahhhhh....on the online chat with air miles trying to get my points from Nov.29th.  I bought a laptop from Dell and I'm sure there was a 5x air miles with Dell on that day plus the 10x from Air miles shops.  They are telling me no that only Dell Technologies had the 5x multiplier.  I never took a screen shot because Im an idiot!


*I wanted to double check my records for you to make sure you didn't miss miles because I wasn't right on top of everything throughout the promo.  Luckily I keep every single piece of email that i get from airmiles so I dug up the one about Black Friday and found this info (occasionally they will mention about certain stores as well as the big site wide multipliers) unfortunately for you though the deal with Dell was  ONLY  valid on the 27th while Dell Technologies was the entire weekend.  Again,  I'm sorry  
*


----------



## alohamom

kristabelle13 said:


> My other “savings” is for *7 day car rentals in Hawaii.* it’s a bit evergreen too....lol
> 
> I don’t ever need flights or hotels (way too many Marriott points) so am at a bit of a loss to “dream bigger” lol



Ohhhh are you long term planning a trip to Hawaii? Possibly a DL/Hawaii combo? 

If you (or any one else here ) has never been to Hawaii, ask me before you book hotels, flights etc 
We have been many times, to all the islands and have done DL/Hawaii combos too.
Not pushing it on you just here if you need any advice because I LOVE Hawaii

Those Marriott points can get you to an amazing resort just down the road from Disney's Aulani called the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club. 
We like to do a split stay between the two resorts, usually at Marriott first and then the last few days we rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for quite a bit less than rack rate (plus free parking)

and that brings me around to what I am saving my AMs for-airfare to Hawaii! I have enough for two round trip tickets and DH has almost enough for one more on his card.


----------



## hdrolfe

Hawaii is on my bucket list. But I have no idea what to do there  Kiddo wants to go as well, but he likes to be BUSY on trips, though he says he wants to just relax by the pool I know he'll want to be doing more than that. I'd be content to read a book on the beach or something. But we want to hike or swim or whatever and be on the go. I'll get to looking into it soon I'm sure. We have a few more cruises I want to do, and Disney of course. I just think Hawaii is so pretty. Someday


----------



## pigletto

kristabelle13 said:


> Ooo! I want to hear people’s goals! Mine are burning a hole in my pocket but obviously not many fun things to spend them on these days.
> 
> My evergreen goal is to have enough “laying around” for a DL 5 day PH. Although next time I might try to see if I could get a voucher from the Onyx shopper for whatever the new AP program looks like.
> 
> My other “savings” is for 7 day car rentals in Hawaii. it’s a bit evergreen too....lol
> 
> I don’t ever need flights or hotels (way too many Marriott points) so am at a bit of a loss to “dream bigger” lol
> 
> What are you saving for/what’s your AM goal?


I’ve found my best bet is to keep airmiles on cash miles. I then use them for gas and groceries and put the corresponding amount in to vacation savings in cash. Then I’m free to book a good deal anywhere without as many restrictions. Thats just what works for me. By the time I expect to be able to go again I will have two years of airmiles, Westjet rewards, PC Optimum points, survey points , birthday and Christmas gifts ( I always ask for Disney gift cards).
The goal will be to pay as little as possible out of pocket for a 10 night offsite  trip at some point. I think I can cover at least half but probably two thirds this way  !
Dreaming is keeping my head above water during this cold lockdown winter


----------



## mort1331

alohamom said:


> Ohhhh are you long term planning a trip to Hawaii? Possibly a DL/Hawaii combo?
> 
> If you (or any one else here ) has never been to Hawaii, ask me before you book hotels, flights etc
> We have been many times, to all the islands and have done DL/Hawaii combos too.
> Not pushing it on you just here if you need any advice because I LOVE Hawaii
> 
> Those Marriott points can get you to an amazing resort just down the road from Disney's Aulani called the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.
> We like to do a split stay between the two resorts, usually at Marriott first and then the last few days we rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for quite a bit less than rack rate (plus free parking)
> 
> and that brings me around to what I am saving my AMs for-airfare to Hawaii! I have enough for two round trip tickets and DH has almost enough for one more on his card.


We will be looking you up for all the help. As soon as we know it is safe to travel for us. As much as we love WDW, I think after all this is done we will splurge on Hawaii. We did DL couple of years ago, loved it and the weather and will look at catching the back end of the trip there again.


----------



## kristabelle13

alohamom said:


> Ohhhh are you long term planning a trip to Hawaii? Possibly a DL/Hawaii combo?
> 
> If you (or any one else here ) has never been to Hawaii, ask me before you book hotels, flights etc
> We have been many times, to all the islands and have done DL/Hawaii combos too.
> Not pushing it on you just here if you need any advice because I LOVE Hawaii
> 
> Those Marriott points can get you to an amazing resort just down the road from Disney's Aulani called the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.
> We like to do a split stay between the two resorts, usually at Marriott first and then the last few days we rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for quite a bit less than rack rate (plus free parking)
> 
> and that brings me around to what I am saving my AMs for-airfare to Hawaii! I have enough for two round trip tickets and DH has almost enough for one more on his card.


Well with a name like alohamom! (I should have guessd!)

I’ve been quite a few times. It’s just the best. My last trip we did Aulani for the first time. It was fine.(I know, I know) ..but what was next level was our stay at the Moana Surfrider in Waikiki. We had the loveliest stay and the spa there with the sauna with the picture window overlooking the beach and out to Diamond Head. I legit cried. It was stunning. I daydream about that stay daily.


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> Hawaii is on my bucket list. But I have no idea what to do there  Kiddo wants to go as well, but he likes to be BUSY on trips, though he says he wants to just relax by the pool I know he'll want to be doing more than that. I'd be content to read a book on the beach or something. But we want to hike or swim or whatever and be on the go. I'll get to looking into it soon I'm sure. We have a few more cruises I want to do, and Disney of course. I just think Hawaii is so pretty. Someday



Honestly you can do Hawaii from Canada for about the same, if not less, than most 5* all-inclusives. Obviously it depends on the time of year and where you stay but is can be done. Let me know if you ever want my help, I am always up for Hawaii talk. The Aulani section of the Dis is also full of great info and some trip reports. There is tons to do in Hawaii for kids and adults, especially on the island of Oahu.


----------



## alohamom

kristabelle13 said:


> Well with a name like alohamom! (I should have guessd!)
> 
> I’ve been quite a few times. It’s just the best. My last trip we did Aulani for the first time. It was fine.(I know, I know) ..but what was next level was our stay at the Moana Surfrider in Waikiki. We had the loveliest stay and the spa there with the sauna with the picture window overlooking the beach and out to Diamond Head. I legit cried. It was stunning. I daydream about that stay daily.



Ohhhh I have only walked past the Moana Surfider, never stayed there. Even the entrance alone is stunning! Aulani is kind of secluded but we use it as a home base and spend the day out and about over at Kailua Beach and up in the North Shore for surfing and snorkelling (Sharks Cove is the best) Oh now I am daydreaming! i really do love the lazy river pool at Aulani. If it wasn't there I don't know if we would stay there. Ok, off the hawaii talk-back to Air Miles LOL


----------



## spiffgirl101

kristabelle13 said:


> Ooo! I want to hear people’s goals!
> 
> What are you saving for/what’s your AM goal?



I booked a Transatlantic cruise on Royal Caribbean for April 2022. *If* we end up going (depends on vaccinations and rules for those who are unvaccinated - my son will be 12 and I am guessing unvaccinated since there are presently no vaccines for kids), then I am saving for flights and hotels. I need 3 one way flights to Fort Lauderdale from Winnipeg and 3 one way flights from Rome to Winnipeg.


----------



## kristabelle13

pigletto said:


> I’ve found my best bet is to keep airmiles on cash miles. I then use them for gas and groceries and put the corresponding amount in to vacation savings in cash. Then I’m free to book a good deal anywhere without as many restrictions. Thats just what works for me. By the time I expect to be able to go again I will have two years of airmiles, Westjet rewards, PC Optimum points, survey points , birthday and Christmas gifts ( I always ask for Disney gift cards).
> The goal will be to pay as little as possible out of pocket for a 10 night offsite  trip at some point. I think I can cover at least half but probably two thirds this way  !
> Dreaming is keeping my head above water during this cold lockdown winter


This is a good plan too! I've considered doing this...but I don't like how you have to go into Shell to redeem...and I order groceries from Thrifty Foods and I don't think they'll let you redeem - which again means you have to go in.... lol maybe post-pandemic I'll get on this train!  



spiffgirl101 said:


> I booked a Transatlantic cruise on Royal Caribbean for April 2022. *If* we end up going (depends on vaccinations and rules for those who are unvaccinated - my son will be 12 and I am guessing unvaccinated since there are presently no vaccines for kids), then I am saving for flights and hotels. I need 3 one way flights to Fort Lauderdale from Winnipeg and 3 one way flights from Rome to Winnipeg.


Oh that's great!! That sounds like lots of at sea days (which are totally my fave!)


----------



## hdrolfe

spiffgirl101 said:


> I booked a Transatlantic cruise on Royal Caribbean for April 2022. *If* we end up going (depends on vaccinations and rules for those who are unvaccinated - my son will be 12 and I am guessing unvaccinated since there are presently no vaccines for kids), then I am saving for flights and hotels. I need 3 one way flights to Fort Lauderdale from Winnipeg and 3 one way flights from Rome to Winnipeg.



That sounds like an awesome trip... I hope you are able to do it (and that you plan to spend some time in Rome, unless you have been there before I guess). My son wants to go to Europe but doesn't like flying... even the 3 hours flights to Florida are rough on him. But he does it for the fun he has there. I can't imagine a 12 hours flight over seas... 

I always have a cruise booked for some point in the future so flights and hotels are it for now. I may use a night or two in hotels this summer depending on how things go. I used some to get Toronto Zoo tickets last summer but they came after my trip, so we have to use them this year before the end of August I think. I thought they were electronic tickets but they were mailed. Otherwise, I'm saving for a possible Universal or Disney trip, Universal is nice because you can use AM for the hotel and tickets. Add in flights if you have enough AM and all you have to pay for is food/souvenirs.


----------



## bababear_50

Fingers crossed that one or two of us win

Ends Feb 3rd.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kitntrip

Took advantage of Lowe's disappearing from AM in a couple days, and bought a washer yesterday because mine decided to crap out, and received my 39 AM this morning. Bye Lowe's, I'm sad to see you go


----------



## mort1331

kitntrip said:


> Took advantage of Lowe's disappearing from AM in a couple days, and bought a washer yesterday because mine decided to crap out, and received my 39 AM this morning. Bye Lowe's, I'm sad to see you go


Never shopped at lowes for the AM...just the better selection. And still will. 39am for a washer...4$ back in points.


----------



## marchingstar

for me, lowe’s leaving mostly makes big events more challenging. 

between lowe’s and rexall, it’s going to be extra tough to reach the top level for shop the block and such.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, with all of the new travel restrictions announced today, I've finally admitted to myself that travel won't happen for a long time.  Vaccinations will take forever. etc etc etc. Therefore, I am starting to cash out my Cash miles to get my house in order.  I need new furniture in my living room and rec room badly.  Once we can travel, every last flipping air mile is going to travel again.  

Rant over.


----------



## ottawamom

I switched my AM back to Cash this morning. I cash them out when I shop at Metro (I have GC to use at Sobeys) and put the funds into my travel savings. I feel better having the funds under my control than sitting with AM for a few years. Who knows what they are going to do in the near future.


----------



## alohamom

delete


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

If Sobeys is having their gift card promo on, can I buy the gift cards with cash miles??


----------



## cari12

Got the early opt in for the BMO Bonus Boom offer. $250 spend at partners for 50 AM. Feb 4 to 17.


----------



## marchingstar

i’m going to keep collecting dream on my account...i would feel better with all my AM in cash, but at this point, i have a decent stockpile. it feels silly to split them. so i’ll let the dream miles build up and put them allllll towards a nice trip sometime in the indeterminate future. 

pre-covid, the plan was to use them for a family cruise. now, i’m not so sure. maybe a disney hotel, maybe an all-inclusive...

it feels a bit risky...for all we know, points will be really devalued or all kinds of restrictions...but either way it feels like taking a gamble.


----------



## kitntrip

mort1331 said:


> Never shopped at lowes for the AM...just the better selection. And still will. 39am for a washer...4$ back in points.



I love Lowe's, they seem to have a better selection and friendlier staff than Rona or Home Depot. But if I need to buy a washer, I'll do it now rather than wait next week when it warms up. AM were just a bonus.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> If Sobeys is having their gift card promo on, can I buy the gift cards with cash miles??


Technically no. I've had luck putting on down on the belt with my order (at Metro) and then paying for the whole order with AM Cash. It really depends on your store and the cashier in question.


----------



## cari12

I got the Shell offer of 1 AM for every $1 spent up to 100. So just put $100 gas in the car (SUV) so that’ll be a nice 100 AM.


----------



## cari12

I will keep my miles as dream. Eventually we’ll get to take the DL/San Francisco trip cancelled last March due to COVID and may be able to use the miles for hotels and/or car rental. We also have always wanted to do an Alaska cruise so since I believe you can use miles on redtag, can save for that as well.


----------



## bababear_50

*My Shell Offer
Get 75 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you opt in by February 4, 2021 and then fill up 2 times with a minimum of 30L of any grade fuel at Shell from February 9, 2021 to February 28, 2021.*
_(max. 75 Bonus Miles)_
Dang I need gas now but I guess for all the driving I am currently doing $5 should tie me over till the 9th.

*Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you opt in by February 4, 2021 and spend $10 or more per transaction on qualifying non-fuel purchases from February 9, 2021 to February 28, 2021.**
_(max. 25 Bonus Miles)_

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Does anyone know what happens when you don't opt-in to a Shell offer in time for what the ad says, but the website let's you opt in anyway?

I just realized I had an ad for 1AM per $1, opt in by January 24th, purchase between Jan 27-Feb 17. When I opted in tonight it said "Done! You’ve successfully loaded this offer to your AIR MILES® Card."

I suppose it's possible I opted in before now and just forget as the ad came out on the 21st as there's a ton going on... But if not, do you think it will still work?


----------



## bababear_50

Just thinking of some others enjoying some hot pancakes , waffles and muffins makes me happy.
My online order delivered tonight via Metro home delivery.

*Qty**Subtotal**YOUR ORDER*​Pantry​



Aunt Jemima
Complete buttermilk pancake mix
905 g
Quantity ordered: 12
You save: $11.88
200 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​12​$36.00​



Quaker
Oatmeal chocolate chip muffin mix
900 g
Quantity ordered: 12
You save: $4.95​5​$15.00​



Quaker
Blueberry buttermilk muffin mix
900 g
Quantity ordered: 12
You save: $11.88​12​$36.00​



Aunt Jemima
Pancake and waffle complete mix
905 g
Quantity ordered: 4
You save: $2.97
200 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​4​$12.99​

Please remember your local Food bank as you are collecting your airmiles.
Every can, package and container is needed and very much appreciated.
Thanks and
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@ElCray I wouldn't count on it working. Just because they haven't shut down the opt in button doesn't mean they don't have a tracker on the date you opted in. I have opted in for multiple offers from Shell at the same time and sometimes they work sometimes they don't. I don't bother to follow up because it's not usually for too many miles and not worth the effort.


----------



## flower_petals

For those who use Samsung pay, its doubled to 50am/wk until the end of the year.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Woo!  Got 333 AM for $150 at Safeway, those Nature Valley granola bars have been very helpful AM earners this year LOL


----------



## cari12

marcyleecorgan said:


> Woo!  Got 333 AM for $150 at Safeway, those Nature Valley granola bars have been very helpful AM earners this year LOL



They sure have and my daughter loves the sweet’n’salty ones! I was planning on picking up a couple of boxes for the 50 AM when I go tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

The count down to Bonus Boom has begun.
Feb 4th

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> The count down to Bonus Boom has begun.
> Feb 4th


Hope nobody is counting on the Bay for any offers as I just saw this on airmilesshoppes.ca
"""Hudson's Bay is temporarily unavailable.
Starting Jan 4, 2021, and until further notice, Hudson's Bay is temporarily unavailable through airmilesshops.ca."""


----------



## Donald - my hero

*time for the reminder from the Duck to pay close attention to the return for this promo. *

*You need to complete 3 offers to get ONLY 95 miles which equates to $10*
*The Mastercard offer requires you to spend $250 in just 2 weeks,  only at partners to get ONLY another 50 miles which equates to $5*
* Those of us in Ontario at least are still under a "stay at home order " until at least February 9th*

*we won't be chasing these miles with much vigor, IMHO it's not worth it.  I doubt we'll be able to come close to the threshold spend at just Metro in only 2 weeks. We won't be buying gift cards to get to that point unless either shell or metro has an offer to give extra miles for them,  we don't consider gift cards a good bet during uncertain times.  I'll wait and see what the other offers are but I ain't gonna be leaving my city to chase down $10*


----------



## panez

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wanted to double check my records for you to make sure you didn't miss miles because I wasn't right on top of everything throughout the promo.  Luckily I keep every single piece of email that i get from airmiles so I dug up the one about Black Friday and found this info (occasionally they will mention about certain stores as well as the big site wide multipliers) unfortunately for you though the deal with Dell was  ONLY  valid on the 27th while Dell Technologies was the entire weekend.  Again,  I'm sorry
> View attachment 552806*


Thank you for this now I can sleep!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *time for the reminder from the Duck to pay close attention to the return for this promo. *
> 
> *You need to complete 3 offers to get ONLY 95 miles which equates to $10*
> *The Mastercard offer requires you to spend $250 in just 2 weeks,  only at partners to get ONLY another 50 miles which equates to $5*
> * Those of us in Ontario at least are still under a "stay at home order " until at least February 9th*
> 
> *we won't be chasing these miles with much vigor, IMHO it's not worth it.  I doubt we'll be able to come close to the threshold spend at just Metro in only 2 weeks. We won't be buying gift cards to get to that point unless either shell or metro has an offer to give extra miles for them,  we don't consider gift cards a good bet during uncertain times.  I'll wait and see what the other offers are but I ain't gonna be leaving my city to chase down $10*



Now hush 
I need something to look forward to.
So true the return on $ value is low but at this point maybe they will have some half decent LCBO offers? LOL

Hugs Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

kristabelle13 said:


> Ooo! I want to hear people’s goals! Mine are burning a hole in my pocket but obviously not many fun things to spend them on these days.
> 
> My evergreen goal is to have enough “laying around” for a DL 5 day PH. Although next time I might try to see if I could get a voucher from the Onyx shopper for whatever the new AP program looks like.
> 
> My other “savings” is for 7 day car rentals in Hawaii. it’s a bit evergreen too....lol
> 
> I don’t ever need flights or hotels (way too many Marriott points) so am at a bit of a loss to “dream bigger” lol
> 
> What are you saving for/what’s your AM goal?



I'm saving my cash miles for a trip in 2024.  My husband will be turning 57 and this time he gets to choose.  He keeps talking about visiting Ireland one day (his mom was Irish and his dad English), but then he keeps talking about an Alaska cruise out of Vancouver as well.  In 2019 I tried to figure out how much a trip to Ireland (and England) would cost through Air Miles but they had changed the way they redeemed miles for travel since we took a cruise with them.  I couldn't figure it out with their new partner and I still remember the voucher fiasco.   So I changed to Cash Miles.  I put that money in a separate vacation account for our future trip.  Up to $3,000!



alohamom said:


> Ohhhh are you long term planning a trip to Hawaii? Possibly a DL/Hawaii combo?
> 
> If you (or any one else here ) has never been to Hawaii, ask me before you book hotels, flights etc
> We have been many times, to all the islands and have done DL/Hawaii combos too.
> Not pushing it on you just here if you need any advice because I LOVE Hawaii
> 
> Those Marriott points can get you to an amazing resort just down the road from Disney's Aulani called the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.
> We like to do a split stay between the two resorts, usually at Marriott first and then the last few days we rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for quite a bit less than rack rate (plus free parking)
> 
> and that brings me around to what I am saving my AMs for-airfare to Hawaii! I have enough for two round trip tickets and DH has almost enough for one more on his card.



Ohhhh I have a large MS Word file on Hawaii!  I have been waiting to go there for so long.  I may hit you up in the future.  



pigletto said:


> I’ve found my best bet is to keep airmiles on cash miles. I then use them for gas and groceries and put the corresponding amount in to vacation savings in cash. Then I’m free to book a good deal anywhere without as many restrictions. Thats just what works for me. By the time I expect to be able to go again I will have two years of airmiles, Westjet rewards, PC Optimum points, survey points , birthday and Christmas gifts ( I always ask for Disney gift cards).
> The goal will be to pay as little as possible out of pocket for a 10 night offsite  trip at some point. I think I can cover at least half but probably two thirds this way  !
> Dreaming is keeping my head above water during this cold lockdown winter





ottawamom said:


> I switched my AM back to Cash this morning. I cash them out when I shop at Metro (I have GC to use at Sobeys) and put the funds into my travel savings. I feel better having the funds under my control than sitting with AM for a few years. Who knows what they are going to do in the near future.



Yes!  This!  We want the versatility on our next trip.  If Ireland/England, then we want to rent a car, tour around, stay at different places for a couple nights here and there.  If we take the Alaska cruise instead, then we plan to rent a SUV in B.C. and drive home to Ontario, stopping at many places along the way.

When Air Miles changed from setting up vacations themselves to outsourcing it to other travel agencies.. the way they did it twice so quickly as well... I lost my trust in them.  If there is dream rewards merchandise or personal quotes we want, then I'll save dream miles.  But for travelling/vacations - cash miles all the way now.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Flyer Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1393034?selectorHref=/flyers
Metro Flyer Ont.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1393638?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Ont 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1393028?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Urban fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1393035?selectorHref=/flyers
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's a drought out there again. There may be a few things I can pick up in the flyers but no great AM offers. I'll just have to hold out for the next Blue Week. Last year that was Feb 28th (Blue Friday). Ahh, the good old days.

Time to move forward with our new normal. I'm only picking up groceries I need for the next week and will be eating through my freezer.

I did notice a Sephora GC deal at Foodland spend $25 get 30 AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hmmmm...I will probably stop on my way home, and pick up the blue Friday deal of granola bars.  I will keep half and donate half.  And of course, pick up a couple of Sephora GC.   This momma loves some new makeup, and have my eye on one thing I was debating about.  So I'll have a gc to use when I decide to pull the trigger and spoil myself


----------



## tinkerone

Don't forget to check out the Bonus Boom before your purchases.  That, I believe, starts tomorrow and it may be one of the 3 coupons needed.  
I agree with Donald, don't put yourself out for this event, but if your buying anyways why not.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm such an Airmiles sucker. I didn't see anything worthwhile in the flyer (AM wise) for this coming week and I just can't seem to go a week without seeing my account go up so I ran out to Metro and purchased some more muffin mix before it went off its deal. DH and DS liked the batch I made so I figured why not. Easy way to seem like I've put a lot of effort in to making something. I also picked up the basics I needed so now I won't have to go out again for a few days.


----------



## Debbie

With moving in less than three weeks, I am in the eat off the shelves, out of the freezer frame of mind. That means very little shopping at all. While I glanced at the flyers, I'm staying strong. I didn't even hit up any of the big PC points this past week. The less food I have to move, the better.


----------



## ottawamom

Good luck with the move. Is it a great distance away from where you are now?


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Good luck with the move. Is it a great distance away from where you are now?


Thanks! No it is just 2km away from one end of town to the other. We're in a small village, so even the postal code won't change. We're moving from the 2 story we had built 32 years ago to a 1 year old bungalow. DS is buying this house, so if I feel the need to come back for my view, I can.


----------



## bababear_50

Bonus Boom is live.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cari12 said:


> They sure have and my daughter loves the sweet’n’salty ones! I was planning on picking up a couple of boxes for the 50 AM when I go tomorrow.



The toasted coconut ones are the best!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This promo will be easy!  I can do all Cash miles offers for both cards. Woohoo!

I don't even need to count the BMO one this time.


----------



## tinkerone

Well, the good thing about this bonus boom is it says three different _*offers*_.  I can easily do the MC offer and maybe both shell offers


----------



## hdrolfe

I might be able to do Shell, note it says you have to pay through EasyPay, not just in store or at the pump. I'm not sure about any of the others. I did get a spend $200 get 200 AM at Metro this week, I'm sure I could do that easily, but then I have to go in store and I'm not sure I want to do that. As things progress I am less likely to go into places. We'll see I guess. Could combine that with the BMO offer I guess?


----------



## ottawamom

I'm just figuring out how to do the promotion on 3 different cards at the same time so as to maximize my effort (and gas).

I should be able to get it all done with a trip to Sobeys and Foodland (95 Cash AM at each) and then pick up 1 product offer (each of 3 cards). Minimal cash outlay and promotion completed.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe. Take the car out for a drive to Foodland in Greely and then go to Sobeys (Hazeldean and Terry Fox) both stores are very safe. I've shopped at both during these times and they are not busy and follow all protocalls. (Assumes you have some Cash AM to use) or Do Sobeys in Kanata and pick up 2 products plus 1 Cash AM use.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well, I was thinking the Bonus Boom would be super easy after all.  Shell gas, cash miles at Foodland, cash miles at Sobey's.

But... when I clicked on the Foodland offer, on the screen where you enter your air miles number, it says "Step 2 - visit a participating Sobeys location and follow the T&C.." and lists all the stores under the Sobeys banner.

So, even though it shows Sobeys and Foodland separate - they have the same redeem $10 cash miles offer.  Do you think that is going to count as ONE offer or two different offers?


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I might be able to do Shell, note it says you have to pay through EasyPay, not just in store or at the pump. I'm not sure about any of the others. I did get a spend $200 get 200 AM at Metro this week, I'm sure I could do that easily, but then I have to go in store and I'm not sure I want to do that. As things progress I am less likely to go into places. We'll see I guess. Could combine that with the BMO offer I guess?


There are 2 Shell offers.  Only one needs to be paid with EasyPay.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> There are 2 Shell offers.  Only one needs to be paid with EasyPay.



True but if you want both to count you have to pay with EasyPay for one and then the other counts as one.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Well, I was thinking the Bonus Boom would be super easy after all.  Shell gas, cash miles at Foodland, cash miles at Sobey's.
> 
> But... when I clicked on the Foodland offer, on the screen where you enter your air miles number, it says "Step 2 - visit a participating Sobeys location and follow the T&C.." and lists all the stores under the Sobeys banner.
> 
> So, even though it shows Sobeys and Foodland separate - they have the same redeem $10 cash miles offer.  Do you think that is going to count as ONE offer or two different offers?


They have always been treated as separate offers in the past. Sobeys and Foodland post to Airmiles under their own logo. I was also a little concerned when I opted in to Foodland (after having done Sobeys) and it said I had already opted-in. I think if they were going to combine the offer into "one" they would have phrased it as Sobeys/Foodland under one combined banner.

If you look at the actual offers at each store Sobeys has more offers than Foodland does. I'm fairly confident the offers will be treated as separate offers. That's the plan I'm moving forward with. If they cheap out again and pull one over on us I'm done with them as a partner (not completely over the fact they clawed back AM from me in Nov/Dec)


----------



## juniorbugman

I think that I will be able to manage my card and maybe my Mom's card.   I am shopping at Sobeys today and will for sure reach the $100 level and I will go back next week for part 2.   I will cash in the 95 miles as well today and then boom I am done.  I can also get cash for my gas guzzling Jeep.  For my Mom's card I can cash in 95 at Sobeys and Foodland and then my sister can buy gas and that card will be done as well.  Easy peasy.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone doing the AM's shop with Indigo, there are Indigo GC's through PC that get you 5000 points for every $25 spend.  I was looking at a $400 purchase through Indigo so I might just go with that.  It works out to $20 back for every $100.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Bonus Boom Shop
I did one card.
Bugle snacks are $2.22 each x 2=$4.44 total =10 Airmiles (Good To Go) (done) 
Use 95 cash airmiles (bought tea bags on sale). = 25 Airmiles (OPT IN) (done) 
One gas fill up 30 L and 3 coke pop = 20+10= 30 Airmiles(OPT IN) (done). 

Please be safe shopping everyone
Hugs
Mel

**BMO offer was too small of a return for me this time around*


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles Bonus Boom Shop
> I did one card.
> Bugle snacks are $2.22 each x 2=$4.44 total =10 Airmiles (Good To Go) (done)
> Use 95 cash airmiles (bought tea bags on sale). = 25 Airmiles (OPT IN) (done)
> One gas fill up 30 L and 3 coke pop = 20+10= 30 Airmiles(OPT IN) (done).
> 
> Please be safe shopping everyone
> Hugs
> Mel



Great job Mel you are down before I’m even aware what the offers are ha ha ha . Homeschool/ remote school/ my class  and working is killing me lol.. off to research


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Great job Mel you are down before I’m even aware what the offers are ha ha ha . Homeschool/ remote school/ my class  and working is killing me lol.. off to research



Thanks Hon
Yeah our online class starts at 9 am so I had to zoom zoom  it this morning.
LOL
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> They have always been treated as separate offers in the past. Sobeys and Foodland post to Airmiles under their own logo. I was also a little concerned when I opted in to Foodland (after having done Sobeys) and it said I had already opted-in. I think if they were going to combine the offer into "one" they would have phrased it as Sobeys/Foodland under one combined banner.
> 
> If you look at the actual offers at each store Sobeys has more offers than Foodland does. I'm fairly confident the offers will be treated as separate offers. That's the plan I'm moving forward with. If they cheap out again and pull one over on us I'm done with them as a partner (not completely over the fact they clawed back AM from me in Nov/Dec)



Thanks for replying.  I'm happy to hear that.  I have $40 cash miles so I can complete those two offers easily.


----------



## ottawamom

I was beginning to second guess myself so I did online chat. Separate partners = separate offers. We're good to go.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I should be able to complete and bonus boom easily.  Safeway cash miles ( I' see my eye drops are a AM bonus this week) Shell and BMO offer.  I was also thinking airmiles shop and a couple things at sephora I wanted again...along with picking up a couple of sephora GC this week to complete that transaction and get extra AM in the process   

I won't go out of my way to spend extra money, but I can easily do this with our regular purchases.  

I did much better with these little bonus booms last year than the big promos


----------



## tinkerone

tinkerone said:


> Anyone doing the AM's shop with Indigo, there are Indigo GC's through PC that get you 5000 points for every $25 spend.  I was looking at a $400 purchase through Indigo so I might just go with that.  It works out to $20 back for every $100.


Just a clarifier, this must be a targeted offer.  I purchased $450 in $50 GC's, so 9.  When I got to the cash the clerk said she would have to ring them in in two different orders.  Fine by me.  I got the first 60,000 points but when she rang in the last 3 cards no points came up and the offer was no longer in my PC offers.  I went to customer service and was able to get the 30,000 points owed but she was iffy.  All in all, not bad.  $450 in gift cards and $90 back in points.  
So, long story short, if you are thinking about using this offer make sure it is in your PC Optimum offer first.  I didn't mean to mislead anyone.  Sorry if I did.


----------



## ottawamom

Ran out to Sobeys this afternoon. Lots of Bugles and Gatorade (for DS). Three cards done! Now I can go back to hibernation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*woah, tell me I'm not the only person who just got this email?!?!!!! Double miles all month,  ONYX until 2022.  You have to click on the link to opt in. *


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *woah, tell me I'm not the only person who just got this email?!?!!!! Double miles all month,  ONYX until 2022.  You have to click on the link to opt in. *
> 
> View attachment 554332
> View attachment 554334


Quick check of.. email...yup got one as well..and wifes card which is Gold got the same..numbers must be way down..so trying to keep interst up.


----------



## ottawamom

Lucky you. I hope I get one of those on one of our accounts.

Responded too soon, DS just got one. Hope I get them on the other two accounts.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that as well. I'm glad since I am not sure I'll get even close this year! I've only got 23 so far this year lmao. Not off to a great start!


----------



## juniorbugman

I didn't receive that email yet but I hope I do.   I just checked my status and I have collected 516 miles already this year.  Wow but I still hope I get the email.


----------



## bababear_50

Wow that is a great Airmiles email offer to get .
So far none for me but maybe tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Got one for my second card but not for the main one.  I want it for the main one, lol.


----------



## marchingstar

i got the email! i hope they’re making their way to all of us.

do you think the double miles will apply to base miles only, or base and bonus?

edit: found the answer in the terms donald posted : “All Bonus Miles and any base Miles earned through AIR MILES credit cards and travel are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer”


----------



## juniorbugman

I got my email so I am now good to go.


----------



## bababear_50

I spoke too soon...just got the email too.

It says Onyx members
"Please note that as of February 5, 2021, the Onyx status merchandise discounts that you currently have access to will change to up to 10% off all Merchandise Reward orders3."
See .... see ..... they are trying to get me to spend my hard earned vacation Airmiles on a electric hot air brush. (Time to contact the gatekeeper). lol

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ahhhhh people we need to go to bed,,,,,,,, everyone's avatar is lit up as online.....so this is where you all have been hanging out late at night eh? Having Airmiles parties eh? lol


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I spoke too soon...just got the email too.
> 
> It says Onyx members
> "Please note that as of February 5, 2021, the Onyx status merchandise discounts that you currently have access to will change to up to 10% off all Merchandise Reward orders3."
> See .... see ..... they are trying to get me to spend my hard earned vacation Airmiles on a electric hot air brush. (Time to contact the gatekeeper). lol
> 
> Hugs Mel


*This is a change from the current 20% though isn't it? *



marchingstar said:


> i got the email! i hope they’re making their way to all of us.
> 
> do you think the double miles will apply to base miles only, or base and bonus?
> 
> edit: found the answer in the terms donald posted : “All Bonus Miles and any base Miles earned through AIR MILES credit cards and travel are not eligible Miles and do not qualify for this offer”


*I've tried to make sense of that myself which is why i posted the terms. Doesn't the section you quoted mean that any miles associated from using our credit cards won't double? Example being with the MasterCard used at Shell gave base miles and then some weird multiplier bonus as well? Shows up on my account like this for January:

and like this for November

and then like this during a Shell promo


I'm hoping it means JUST the base miles & bonus miles that we collect for using our credit cards don't "count" because I could stand to get some serious miles in the next few weeks -- I have a threshold spend at Metro, something targeted for Shell (those are complicated & confusing for me!) 

URGH i hate the brain fog that comes with depression coupled with the rotten side effects of added & increased medications. Makes me feel so frustrated and confused *


----------



## bababear_50

Dang well I will just have to save those Airmiles for a nice sunny warm trip this summer to Hmmmmmmm..
Wasaga Beach ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol I haven't been there since my early teens...lol
Just my 2 cents worth but I don't think it will double for credit card miles , I think it will be Base Miles for all other purchases ,, but hey I am awake at 12:30 am what do I know.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Dang well I will just have to save those Airmiles for a nice sunny warm trip this summer to Hmmmmmmm..
> Wasaga Beach ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol I haven't been there since my early teens...lol
> Just my 2 cents worth but I don't think it will double for credit card miles , but hey I am awake at 12:30 am what do I know.
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Yes it's very clear that any miles collected from using our credit cards won't be doubled. My confusion is over bonus miles in my offers, or for flyer items, will THOSE be doubled or JUST the base miles (IMHO that's not very exciting!)*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes it's very clear that any miles collected from using our credit cards won't be doubled. My confusion is over bonus miles in my offers, or for flyer items, will THOSE be doubled or JUST the base miles (IMHO that's not very exciting!)*



Hmmm..... 
Early morning Airmiles CHAT question however neither of us is going to be in any shape to do that ..lol
And Holy smoke if they are doubled for flyer items I will be buying more granola bars.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is a change from the current 20% though isn't it? *
> 
> 
> *I've tried to make sense of that myself which is why i posted the terms. Doesn't the section you quoted mean that any miles associated from using our credit cards won't double? Example being with the MasterCard used at Shell gave base miles and then some weird multiplier bonus as well? Shows up on my account like this for January:
> View attachment 554345
> and like this for November
> View attachment 554346
> and then like this during a Shell promo
> View attachment 554347
> 
> I'm hoping it means JUST the base miles & bonus miles that we collect for using our credit cards don't "count" because I could stand to get some serious miles in the next few weeks -- I have a threshold spend at Metro, something targeted for Shell (those are complicated & confusing for me!)
> 
> URGH i hate the brain fog that comes with depression coupled with the rotten side effects of added & increased medications. Makes me feel so frustrated and confused *



hugs, as always. on top of everything you’re going through, the terms are also just plain vague. 

i think unfortunately, it’s saying no multiplier for any bonus miles. i think the big email banner looks great...but i think it might be more flash than substance.


----------



## kristabelle13

Yes, I think they have been transitioning from 20% on merch to 10% with those promotional items that wrapped up...today? This week sometime.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> woah, tell me I'm not the only person who just got this email?!?!!!! Double miles all month, ONYX until 2022. You have to click on the link to opt in.


I had seen it posted on " that" fb page...and wondered if any of us would get the offer.  I just opened my email to check...and I was able to opt in!  I'll take another year of being Onyx without having to actually put much effort in for it   


bababear_50 said:


> they are trying to get me to spend my hard earned vacation Airmiles on a electric hot air brush. (Time to contact the gatekeeper). lol


I don't want to encourage you to use your AM to get this item....but I have the Conair version, and I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!  I have naturally curly hair (it's a nice beachy curl not super curly)  and although I don't use it every time I wash my hair, it is the best thing I have used to straighten my hair!!!  I have used a blowdryer and round brush for years.  Just be sure to NOT use it on the hottest setting.  They all can get so hot they will burn or break your hair off.  Don't use it on really wet hair.  Make sure it is at least 50% - 75% dried before using it.   Your just going to use it to style or finish your hair so you don't have to use a flat iron or anything else on your hair.  When I use it, I don't have to use my flat iron at all after.  It give my hair LOTS of body and lift.  And I have very fine, tangley, hair.  It's also not very thick.   

When I do use it, my hair stays straight, and DOESN'T get all tangled and I can run my fingers through my hair all day long without having a ton of knots or tangles.


----------



## kerreyn

Just checked - still haven't received the email onyx offer. Rats.


----------



## mort1331

dont worry all,,,i am sure its being extended for everyone..too much work for AM to single out just a few.
Hang in there


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> Just checked - still haven't received the email onyx offer. Rats.


Me either and I just placed a $400 order at Indigo.  Oh well.


----------



## cari12

kerreyn said:


> Just checked - still haven't received the email onyx offer. Rats.



Me either. 

Edited to add: just got it and opted in


----------



## ottawamom

I will never be able to figure out why it takes Airmiles such a long time to send out mass mailings. And the order in which they do it.


----------



## ElCray

I don't think this was posted so wanted to flag!

I got the Air Miles Platinum American card a couple months ago. This personalized offer came by email last Monday. Using a mobile wallet (for me, Samsung Pay) spend $200 and get 100 Air Miles. It is a lot to spend at once, but my husband had a big LCBO list put together that totalled just over $200. The other drawback is you have to go in person to tap your phone.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I don't think this was posted so wanted to flag!
> 
> I got the Air Miles Platinum American card a couple months ago. This personalized offer came by email last Monday. Using a mobile wallet (for me, Samsung Pay) spend $200 and get 100 Air Miles. It is a lot to spend at once, but my husband had a big LCBO list put together that totalled just over $200. The other drawback is you have to go in person to tap your phone.


*you might want to alter that image to get rid of the numbers of your credit card! Yeah it's not the whole number but there's no way I'd want any of mine out there*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *you might want to alter that image to get rid of the numbers of your credit card! Yeah it's not the whole number but there's no way I'd want any of mine out there*


Thank you! I didn't realize those were in there. Eep. Will look more carefully next time!


----------



## bababear_50

Sure and steady ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,    I was driving on fumes today just to get a Feb Shell gas purchase in ,,phew thank goodness I didn't run out!!
Now I have to do one more before the 28th of Feb.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1394468?selectorHref=/flyers&page=16
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1394121?page=8&selectorHref=/flyers
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1394576?selectorHref=/flyers
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up some fresh fruit and a couple of boxes of Chicken tonight.
I added in 10 or so boxes of granola bars.
The upcoming Sobeys flyer just didn't have anything I needed
If Foodland were closer I'd grab some pancake syrup.
Safe shopping everyone.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not sure if anyone needs any from staples or not BUT if you do this is a perfect time to do that! Couple of things*

*The 20x multiplier comes from staples NOT the airmilesshops so it's on the 1 mile/40 spend *
*you can still shop online though to get the 1/20 this will then work out to 22 miles/40*
* you can order online and pick up curbside and still earn the miles- they're excellent with this usually ready in under 2 hours and you don't even need to leave your car *
*i *think* this might count towards the Mastercard threshold spend for bonus boom?*
**


----------



## Raimiette

I haven't been keeping up this year with the Airmiles, have we had a Blue Friday in Ontario yet?  Any thoughts on when the next one may be?

I don't really do the smaller offers (including the Bonus Booms), so the Blue Fridays are where I get the vast majority of my points (along with the 2 bigger yearly promos).  The only points I've received this year are from my BMO AM Mastercard lol.

EDIT:  also, a bit OT but in regards to the BMO AM Mastercard.  It's a World Elite one so it comes with the yearly $120 fee.  Normally I justify this because I always use the airport lounge passes that come with it that are about a $100 value so plus the AMs it's a reasonable cost to me but of course, due to the situation last year I didn't get to use them and won't get to use them this year before my renewal comes up in May.  Do you think if I called them up I'd  have a case for them to waive the fee this year (has anyone had the fee waived)?  I'm considering threatening to cancel (I could always reapply if needed).  It's not a huge amount of money so it's not the end of the world but it irks me I'm paying for something I'm not getting benefit for.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *woah, tell me I'm not the only person who just got this email?!?!!!! Double miles all month,  ONYX until 2022.  You have to click on the link to opt in. *



Wow, I finally paid attention, looked in my SPAM and whammo, I got this email as well.

Thanks so much for posting this J, I am so disillusioned with AMs right now I have been ignoring their emails and promos


----------



## alohamom

Question regarding the spend 100 at Sobeys last week-

Does anyone know if you need to shop on specific days to get the 5x this week (ie-weekend only)?

I will hold off and shop Sat morning if I need to, but I dont really want to (I am such a baby but I am really, really over having to line up through the store all the way to the back freezers)


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> Question regarding the spend 100 at Sobeys last week-
> 
> Does anyone know if you need to shop on specific days to get the 5x this week (ie-weekend only)?
> 
> I will hold off and shop Sat morning if I need to, but I dont really want to (I am such a baby but I am really, really over having to line up through the store all the way to the back freezers)



Hi Hon
My receipt says you have unlocked 5x base airmiles from feb 11-17
its says for every earn 1 base mile during these dates you earn 5x the base airmiles, hope that helps.
Hugs
mel


----------



## bababear_50

Raimiette said:


> I haven't been keeping up this year with the Airmiles, have we had a Blue Friday in Ontario yet?  Any thoughts on when the next one may be?
> 
> I don't really do the smaller offers (including the Bonus Booms), so the Blue Fridays are where I get the vast majority of my points (along with the 2 bigger yearly promos).  The only points I've received this year are from my BMO AM Mastercard lol.
> 
> EDIT:  also, a bit OT but in regards to the BMO AM Mastercard.  It's a World Elite one so it comes with the yearly $120 fee.  Normally I justify this because I always use the airport lounge passes that come with it that are about a $100 value so plus the AMs it's a reasonable cost to me but of course, due to the situation last year I didn't get to use them and won't get to use them this year before my renewal comes up in May.  Do you think if I called them up I'd  have a case for them to waive the fee this year (has anyone had the fee waived)?  I'm considering threatening to cancel (I could always reapply if needed).  It's not a huge amount of money so it's not the end of the world but it irks me I'm paying for something I'm not getting benefit for.



I feel the same way about paying my WestJet yearly fee ,,,I think they should waive it.
I would give it a try .

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> My receipt says you have unlocked 5x base airmiles from feb 11-17
> its says for every earn 1 base mile during these dates you earn 5x the base airmiles, hope that helps.
> Hugs
> mel



Thank you so much! This is exactly what I needed to know. I kept the receipt just in case I didn't get the 5xs but I didn't even think of looking on it.


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> I haven't been keeping up this year with the Airmiles, have we had a Blue Friday in Ontario yet?  Any thoughts on when the next one may be?
> 
> I don't really do the smaller offers (including the Bonus Booms), so the Blue Fridays are where I get the vast majority of my points (along with the 2 bigger yearly promos).  The only points I've received this year are from my BMO AM Mastercard lol.



There was a Blue Week (new covid way) Jan 14. Next one upcoming if they keep with last years schedule should be the end of February (I shopped Feb 28 last year).

I would love to hear what happens when you call BMO. I'm in the same boat. I figure if they don't waive the fees the least they could do is not remove the unused Lounge visits from last year. That would allow us to use them when we are able to travel again. Again not really a huge amount of money in the scheme of things but it bugs me too.


----------



## tinkerone

Raimiette said:


> I haven't been keeping up this year with the Airmiles, have we had a Blue Friday in Ontario yet?  Any thoughts on when the next one may be?
> 
> I don't really do the smaller offers (including the Bonus Booms), so the Blue Fridays are where I get the vast majority of my points (along with the 2 bigger yearly promos).  The only points I've received this year are from my BMO AM Mastercard lol.
> 
> EDIT:  also, a bit OT but in regards to the BMO AM Mastercard.  It's a World Elite one so it comes with the yearly $120 fee.  Normally I justify this because I always use the airport lounge passes that come with it that are about a $100 value so plus the AMs it's a reasonable cost to me but of course, due to the situation last year I didn't get to use them and won't get to use them this year before my renewal comes up in May.  Do you think if I called them up I'd  have a case for them to waive the fee this year (has anyone had the fee waived)?  I'm considering threatening to cancel (I could always reapply if needed).  It's not a huge amount of money so it's not the end of the world but it irks me I'm paying for something I'm not getting benefit for.


If you call Mastercard let us know how you make out, what they say.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I changed what I am going to do for my last qualifier for the bonus boom.  


I went to Safeway earlier and picked up my Sephora GC so that I could put in my order through airmilesshops.  BUT, then I remembered that walfart is now on the airmiles shops as well!  I have been searching for a desk that will fit into a certain space in our living room by our front door closet (which we NEVER used as a front door besides opening to get our mail) which that area is our " office area" but is really just a make shift make due area.  NOW with that offer that Jacqueline posted earlier.  I had found a desk at either store that I liked.  So I will have to decide which one to get!  

This is part of my resolution for " reclaiming our home" to get organized and make our house feel like our home!!!!  I will post before and after of this area.  I have big plans for it!!!!!!  And this little promo fits soooo great into me being able to complete this area!!!!!  Can you tell I'm excited


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this will work nicely with the staples offer, the bonus boom and possibly the Mastercard threshold spend some people got (there's been a bunch of different ones floating around) *


----------



## bababear_50

Dang...... no March Break!!
Mel is pouting in her room right now.
Not coming out!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *not sure if anyone needs any from staples or not BUT if you do this is a perfect time to do that! Couple of things*
> 
> *The 20x multiplier comes from staples NOT the airmilesshops so it's on the 1 mile/40 spend *
> *you can still shop online though to get the 1/20 this will then work out to 22 miles/40*
> * you can order online and pick up curbside and still earn the miles- they're excellent with this usually ready in under 2 hours and you don't even need to leave your car *
> *i *think* this might count towards the Mastercard threshold spend for bonus boom?*
> *View attachment 555531*



I just placed an order yesterday!    Looking at the dates on the picture you posted it looks like my order will qualify.  $107.08 pre-tax on my husband's air mile's card.



Donald - my hero said:


> *this will work nicely with the staples offer, the bonus boom and possibly the Mastercard threshold spend some people got (there's been a bunch of different ones floating around) View attachment 555621*



I also placed an Amazon.ca order yesterday on my husband's air mile's card for $80.94 pre-tax.  But I saw this offer show up this morning in my e-mail and it started today darn it.  Ah well.  

He got gas yesterday so that completes his Bonus Boom.  I had to order stuff from  Staples & Amazon anyways so I figured I might as well complete his card.


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> Dang...... no March Break!!
> Mel is pouting in her room right now.
> Not coming out!
> 
> View attachment 555656



lol - I love that picture.

At least it's only postponed and will happen in April instead.  I hope... At least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well that's crappy Mel!
*

*But at least they only postponed it to April -- can't imagine the reactions if it was completely gone -- or pushed till the end of the year or any of the other stupid suggestions*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You can always try this Mel!*
 
*but don't go THIS far*


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Dang...... no March Break!!
> Mel is pouting in her room right now.
> Not coming out!
> 
> View attachment 555656


Sorry Mel,,I will get in trouble if I get too politcal on here,,,but as a daddy of 2 kids,,,we are happy here...Please dont hate us.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *You can always try this Mel!*
> View attachment 555660
> *but don't go THIS far*
> 
> View attachment 555662


WOWOOWWOO,,,,,reminds me of Jessica Rabbit....gulp


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Dang...... no March Break!!
> Mel is pouting in her room right now.
> Not coming out!
> 
> View attachment 555656


Sorry, I did a little jig when I heard.  We will have our grandson for part of the break so I'm pleased that it will be nicer weather (hopefully) in April and we can take him out without doing the whole snowsuit bit.  I dislike the cold.  The only time I like March break is if we can go south and since we can't.......So, April, yup!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 555656



I wanted to hit   because this picture always make me giggle. But I know how hard the teachers (and for that I include EAs, ECEs, SLPs....)  and students have worked and need the break from schooling. I also know how sometimes, teachers have that goal and it is the only thing getting them through the days leading up to it. 
I'm old enough to have done Easter break at that point (April 12) of the year. December to April is really long, BUT April to June....gonna fly by. My concern is that the third wave will be here at that point, and it will be a return to online learning until the end of the year


----------



## hdrolfe

The March break change sucks for a lot of parents who booked vacation in advance. I'm fine either way at this point since Jackson is being homeschooled and I wasn't planning to take the week off any way. April will be nicer weather but I don't think I'll take that time off either. I'm saving up for when we can travel.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I'm over it....April Break it is!!
Mixed with a bit of Easter Break.


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hi gang
could someone help me out with this ad
Sobeys Ad
Page 4 of 20
50 bonus airmiles when $25 spend.
Can I buy any combination of the three products to reach the $25 mark and get the 50 airmiles or do I have to buy all three?
Confusing ad.
Hugs
Mel
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1394470?page=4&selectorHref=/flyers


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> could someone help me out with this ad
> Sobeys Ad
> Page 4 of 20
> 50 bonus airmiles when $25 spend.
> Can I buy any combination of the three products to reach the $25 mark and get the 50 airmiles or do I have to buy all three?
> Confusing ad.
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1394470?page=4&selectorHref=/flyers


*looks to me like spend $25 on any combination of those 3 items to get the miles. That's how I read it anyway but its almost 1 am and my brain is a tad wonky at this hour (ok, wonkier than usual  )*


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> There was a Blue Week (new covid way) Jan 14. Next one upcoming if they keep with last years schedule should be the end of February (I shopped Feb 28 last year).
> 
> I would love to hear what happens when you call BMO. I'm in the same boat. I figure if they don't waive the fees the least they could do is not remove the unused Lounge visits from last year. That would allow us to use them when we are able to travel again. Again not really a huge amount of money in the scheme of things but it bugs me too.


I called BMO a few weeks ago and said I was thinking about cancelling the World Elite Air Miles card because the perks are for travel and no travel is happening. I said I couldn't justify the annual fee. They proactively offered to waive the fee for this year. I didn't even have to ask! And it was done right away.


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> I called BMO a few weeks ago and said I was thinking about cancelling the World Elite Air Miles card because the perks are for travel and no travel is happening. I said I couldn't justify the annual fee. They proactively offered to waive the fee for this year. I didn't even have to ask! And it was done right away.


I just called and got the worst answers.  The agent suggested I change to the cash back option.  I asked what the difference would be and she proceeded to tell me I would get cash back instead of AM's.  Duh!  I asked if that would alter my fee, which is what I am inquiring about, and she said no.  So why then would I do that.  Answer, because then I would get cash back.  What??  How does that help?  
The whole conversation was a circle of things that made no sense and always came back to nothing changes.  There was no offer to do anything.  This could all boil down to the fact I use my MC a lot and always pay it off same day as purchase, they make no money from me.  All I know is she didn't want to waive any fees.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> could someone help me out with this ad
> Sobeys Ad
> Page 4 of 20
> 50 bonus airmiles when $25 spend.
> Can I buy any combination of the three products to reach the $25 mark and get the 50 airmiles or do I have to buy all three?
> Confusing ad.
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1394470?page=4&selectorHref=/flyers


I've done this sort of thing at Foodland before and it has been any combination to the spend limit.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> I just called and got the worst answers.  The agent suggested I change to the cash back option.  I asked what the difference would be and she proceeded to tell me I would get cash back instead of AM's.  Duh!  I asked if that would alter my fee, which is what I am inquiring about, and she said no.  So why then would I do that.  Answer, because then I would get cash back.  What??  How does that help?
> The whole conversation was a circle of things that made no sense and always came back to nothing changes.  There was no offer to do anything.  This could all boil down to the fact I use my MC a lot and always pay it off same day as purchase, they make no money from me.  All I know is she didn't want to waive any fees.


I'm really sorry to hear that!! I've been told in the past that it can depend on which agent you reach and to HUCA (hang up call again). After my experience, a friend of mine called and they waived her fee as well. Hoping they haven't instituted a new policy where they won't consider waiving fees during a global pandemic with no travel abilities!


----------



## ottawamom

The other thing to try is to go into the bank if you bank at BMO and speak with a manager about having them reverse the annual fees charged. Sometimes when M/C is unwilling to do it the actual branch will do it to keep you happy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I messed up, didn't read an email from BMO.  I had one of those weekly offers for Sobeys and it was spend $50 get 100 miles.  It expired on the 8th.   However, on the up side I completed BB on both mine and DD's card all in one go which I wasn't going to do. I was passing by Sobeys and decided to stop in and get the Bubly water and also got 2 packages of salami. Then redeemed 95 cash miles to complete DD's card.  My card I already had a gas purchase so I  bought the Bubly water (and a couple other items to get over the $10) and redeemed cash miles  to complete the offer.  Very quick and simple and my OOP was $12.  Between the two purchases I earned 60 miles in store and another 50 from redeeming the cash miles....plus 190 for BB.


----------



## juniorbugman

It is a good thing that I had to check the bonus boom for the Metro offer as I realized that I almost screwed up my card - I thought that the Sobeys offer was 2 offers - you know spend $100 last week and go back this week and get 5x the offers.  I thought it was 2 separate offers not 1 offer but you had to do both parts.   Now I will either go to Shell for my last offer or just go to Foodland next week and buy our favourite arancini balls and cash in 95 miles.


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that!! I've been told in the past that it can depend on which agent you reach and to HUCA (hang up call again). After my experience, a friend of mine called and they waived her fee as well. Hoping they haven't instituted a new policy where they won't consider waiving fees during a global pandemic with no travel abilities!


New data point! Another friend of mine had her fees waived yesterday, over the phone.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks @ElCray  I just called and at first they said they could waive 9 months worth (fees were paid in November). I promptly replied that I was hoping to travel this year and that is why I didn't call sooner. Mentioned that I haven't been able to use any of the perks the card has to offer etc.

Agent changed their tone and said that "one time only" he could make an exception and reverse the entire 12 months.

Moral, don't wait to make the call. Now I'll take those savings and plunk them into my travel account. I the weird way my mind works that phone call was worth 1140AM.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Thanks @ElCray  I just called and at first they said they could waive 9 months worth (fees were paid in November). I promptly replied that I was hoping to travel this year and that is why I didn't call sooner. Mentioned that I haven't been able to use any of the perks the card has to offer etc.
> 
> Agent changed their tone and said that "one time only" he could make an exception and reverse the entire 12 months.
> 
> Moral, don't wait to make the call. Now I'll take those savings and plunk them into my travel account. I the weird way my mind works that phone call was worth 1140AM.


What was actually waived?  Was it the card fee or the travel protection fee?


----------



## ottawamom

Annual card fee, I think, I didn't know there was a separate travel protection fee. I just assumed. It should show up on my card in a day or two so I will confirm when it does.

Pretty sure it was the annual fee because I said it was charged to my card in November.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just looking up BMO Elite M/C and there are changes coming in May 2021. No more free lounge passes! and they have changed the # of miles earned now 3 per $12 spent at partners and 1AM per $12 elsewhere (used to be 1AM per $10)

BMO M/C changes coming in May


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I was just looking up BMO Elite M/C and there are changes coming in May 2021. No more free lounge passes! and they have changed the # of miles earned now 3 per $12 spent at partners and 1AM per $12 elsewhere (used to be 1AM per $10)
> 
> BMO M/C changes coming in May


This confuses me.  On the website it says...

Cardholders will still have complimentary membership in Mastercard Airport Experiences provided by LoungeKey. The two annual complimentary passes will be removed, effective January 1, 2022. You will still be able to use your two annual passes until the end of 2021. 

I had thought anyone could enter the lounges, they just had to pay OOP.  What is this membership they are talking about?  This certainly gives me something to think about.  I seldom shop at AM partners, they are often to expensive given what we have in our area.


----------



## ottawamom

I did some real quick analysis and do long as I have 3 flights to Orlando a year the 15% saving on flights pays for the annual fee.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I agree @ottawamom. Any savings I get from flights are not from being Onyx, it is from having the BMO World Elite card.
Heck, three flights to Miami for a cruise make it worth while right there.

I haven't had a chance to use the lounge passes yet as we typically have DD with us and would have to pay for her and/or we are traveling in a larger group.


----------



## Debbie

It was those free passes that got me into the lounges. I'm sad that they aren't offering them anymore.  I just looked on the RBC Westjet M/C site and it says that M/C gives you the membership to the lounge, but the each visit is at an additional cost.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> What was actually waived?  Was it the card fee or the travel protection fee?


Annual fee for the card, yes - $120.


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> Annual fee for the card, yes - $120.


I'm retired BMO staff so my fee is $60.  It's the travel insurance that bites me in the a**.  I have the extended insurance so I can be out of the country for more than 14 days but we all know that hasn't been very useful.  Our vacation that was longer than 14 days for last year was cancelled.  This year we have it rebooked for October so we shall see.  I just don't know if I should cancel the insurance and pick it up later.  It could be a pita.  
Oh well.  I'll think on it.  I'm not sure if, with the changes coming, if I even want to keep the Elite card.  Might not be worth it at all but again I'll have to think on it.


----------



## bababear_50

It's hard to get hit with a travel credit card fee when we all can't travel right now.

I did downgrade my WestJet card from World Elite to the regular WestJet Mastercard.
The free checked bags were the hardest for me to give up,, but I've found I am able to do carryon most trips now.
I still get the companion vouchers ,,for Canada & USA.


https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/rewards/rbc-mastercard/index
It's only $39.00 but I am going to ask that it be refunded also due to inability to travel right now.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I forgot about the companion voucher for WestJet. That might be what I should consider after this year is up. Usually it is just DH and I when we travel and that would be a nice perk (if it continues in the future that is).


----------



## bgula

Just out of curiosity for those who have called re the BMO Elite card (I have one as well), what all are you basing a refund request on?  Is it just the Lounge Key program?  Or are there other things that you bring up to the agent?  I've looked at the benefits, and that seems to be the only option that's been out since last spring.  I've never used the Lounge Key option, so I'd have a hard time basing an argument for a refund on that.


----------



## ottawamom

I just mentioned that I haven't been able to use any of the benefits associated with the card as my trip last year was cancelled and I doubt whether we will be travelling this year. I kept it really generic. Yes the other benefits are still in play but I haven't used them (ie they haven't incurred any costs on my behalf). The bank is offering a fee waiving for new applicants the least they can do is waive the fee or reverse it for loyal customers.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> I was just looking up BMO Elite M/C and there are changes coming in May 2021. No more free lounge passes! and they have changed the # of miles earned now 3 per $12 spent at partners and 1AM per $12 elsewhere (used to be 1AM per $10)



Okay so let's say I charge $100 from Sobeys to my card. I normally would get 1/$10 so 10 miles on the charge.

Now it will be 3/$12 so 25 miles on the charge? $100/12x3=25


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where do you find Disney, Universal etc park passes now on the website??


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you find Disney, Universal etc park passes now on the website??


if you go to the usual place it will redirect you to red tag. All passes are purchased through that travel site now


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I think my DH finally had the experience that makes him angry enough to stop using AM for good.    I mentioned that Amazon through AirMiles Shops hadn't been updating for awhile, and since it's his name on the accounts, he had to be the one to reach out to Customer service about the missing miles.  Well, it's been over a week of back and forth communications... 
Clearly they didn't demonstrate good customer loyalty or service tactics or I would be updating y'all with actually receiving the missing AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marcyleecorgan said:


> I think my DH finally had the experience that makes him angry enough to stop using AM for good.    I mentioned that Amazon through AirMiles Shops hadn't been updating for awhile, and since it's his name on the accounts, he had to be the one to reach out to Customer service about the missing miles.  Well, it's been over a week of back and forth communications...
> Clearly they didn't demonstrate good customer loyalty or service tactics or I would be updating y'all with actually receiving the missing AM.


*I'm the one who does the chasing even though it's hubby's name on the account.  I just identify myself immediately as his wife "aka keeper of the miles" and I've never had any trouble. The only thing I've ever had trouble doing was in 1999 when he was in Chicago on a Y2K project (one of the behind the scenes people who made sure it wasn't the disaster we'd been warned about)  and I wanted to book flights for the kids and I to join him instead of being stuck here during a teacher's strike.  I locked the account by trying the PIN too many times and they wouldn't let me change it - phone was the only option at that point. 

doesn't help you right now but it's just a comment to let you and everyone else know to just be honest up front and they won't challenge you.  I'm only referring to online options here,  not sure about phone. 

one other comment is that the new exclusions thru Amazon are a royal PIA*


----------



## tinkerone

marcyleecorgan said:


> I think my DH finally had the experience that makes him angry enough to stop using AM for good.    I mentioned that Amazon through AirMiles Shops hadn't been updating for awhile, and since it's his name on the accounts, he had to be the one to reach out to Customer service about the missing miles.  Well, it's been over a week of back and forth communications...
> Clearly they didn't demonstrate good customer loyalty or service tactics or I would be updating y'all with actually receiving the missing AM.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm the one who does the chasing even though it's hubby's name on the account.  I just identify myself immediately as his wife "aka keeper of the miles" and I've never had any trouble. The only thing I've ever had trouble doing was in 1999 when he was in Chicago on a Y2K project (one of the behind the scenes people who made sure it wasn't the disaster we'd been warned about)  and I wanted to book flights for the kids and I to join him instead of being stuck here during a teacher's strike.  I locked the account by trying the PIN too many times and they wouldn't let me change it - phone was the only option at that point.
> 
> doesn't help you right now but it's just a comment to let you and everyone else know to just be honest up front and they won't challenge you.  I'm only referring to online options here,  not sure about phone.
> 
> one other comment is that the new exclusions thru Amazon are a royal PIA*


Our original card was in DH's name and I called one time, had an issue as I wasn't the account holder.  I asked how I could fix this.  I put DH on the phone and he gave them permission to make it a joint account.  Not just that I could use it but that I was joint on it.  I made sure she clarified that.  Not sure if they still do this but don't know why they wouldn't.
Now when I do online chat they always refer to me as DH and I never correct them because who cares.  When I phone in, which is what I do most of the time, they don't even ask who I am anymore.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles desperation today
Yes I did need some coffee cream and nothing much was open,, ok I bought a sandwich ,water , chips and picked up 20 airmiles.


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone want to take bets on how much longer Airmiles makes us wait for the StB Bonus. It should be any day now.

Make sure your balance preference is set to where you want those miles to post.


----------



## bababear_50

I'll bet on Tuesday Feb 16th for the STB points to be posting.
I'll bet one chocolate bar..... lol
I heard you might have some chocolate almonds stashed away somewhere Ottawamom?????
Hugs
Mel

In 2019 they posted Wednesday Feb 12.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ugh, neither of my 30 am shop purchases posted, but the partner miles did. MyIndigo order split into three so I knew that was going to be the issue. But my Bentley order posted fine as one order.


----------



## ElCray

bgula said:


> Just out of curiosity for those who have called re the BMO Elite card (I have one as well), what all are you basing a refund request on?  Is it just the Lounge Key program?  Or are there other things that you bring up to the agent?  I've looked at the benefits, and that seems to be the only option that's been out since last spring.  I've never used the Lounge Key option, so I'd have a hard time basing an argument for a refund on that.


I just said I couldn't justify the fee as I can't travel because of the pandemic, and I was considering cancelling. They took it from there.


----------



## ottawamom

Re the chocolate covered almonds yes I do, they keep calling to me! I'm ignoring them right now.


----------



## ottawamom

My annual fee adjustment just posted. It was the full $120


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> My annual fee adjustment just posted. It was the full $120


I called back yesterday and I asked if she could check the fees I pay, break it down for me.  She said the card fee was $120, then I told her I didn't feel the value was there.  She offered to reverse it for me.  I'm just waiting now to see how much actually does get posted.  As retired staff I only pay half of that so if she credits me $120 I'll be thrilled.  If she does her job though she should check and see my card is staff and only pay $60.  
Time will tell.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Re the chocolate covered almonds yes I do, they keep calling to me! I'm ignoring them right now.


But today is National Almond so you must have one today.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I called back yesterday and I asked if she could check the fees I pay, break it down for me.  She said the card fee was $120, then I told her I didn't feel the value was there.  She offered to reverse it for me.  I'm just waiting now to see how much actually does get posted.  As retired staff I only pay half of that so if she credits me $120 I'll be thrilled.  If she does her job though she should check and see my card is staff and only pay $60.
> Time will tell.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got an offer to spend $50 on my BMO card at any airmiles partner and get 150 airmiles. I haven't been using the BMO or AM much since December so I guess they want me to spend more.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got an offer to spend $50 on my BMO card at any airmiles partner and get 150 airmiles. I haven't been using the BMO or AM much since December so I guess they want me to spend more.


That's a nice one.  Mine are always 'spend 5 million get 10 AM's'.


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> I got an offer to spend $50 on my BMO card at any airmiles partner and get 150 airmiles. I haven't been using the BMO or AM much since December so I guess they want me to spend more.



Nice, mine is spend $750 on my card (doesn’t have to be partners), get 40 AM. I’ll opt in just in case I happen to spend that much but not going out of my way for so few miles.  We do use our card a lot though for day to day spending to earn AM.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> I got an offer to spend $50 on my BMO card at any airmiles partner and get 150 airmiles. I haven't been using the BMO or AM much since December so I guess they want me to spend more.


Niiice. Mine is spend $50 at Foodland/Staples/Global Pet and get 100AM. I'm still not spending money-well, except for $$$$$$ for a house-so I'm guessing that, even though I opted in, I won't be making it. But, maybe? I _could _buy a gift card for my son's girlfriend who has picked up many, many great boxes for packing. Hmmm.


----------



## Silvermist999

My week long offer is spend $50 get 100AM at LCBO, Shell, or Globo Pet Foods.
I’ve never had such a small selection of partners before, luckily the Shell offer works for us.


----------



## bgula

I called today and as my renewal is coming up at the end of May, the CS agent put a note in my file so when I call at the end of May, they will reverse the $170 charge.  I was surprised that he also included the extra card fee, but didn't argue.  BTW, my BMO offer received today was spend $130, get 15 AM - NOT!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1395140?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1394850?selectorHref=/flyers
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1394857?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1394859?selectorHref=/flyers
Happy & safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got the BMO offer again...spend $50/100....this time I won't miss it.  It included Shell this time which is 2 minutes from work so I'll go and buy a gift card.


----------



## hdrolfe

My offer included Shell and Metro, and Jean Coutu which isn't anywhere near me... Worst case I'll go to Shell and pick up a giftcard for something. I could use some airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*my offer SUCKS and I will not be using it!!! They want me to use my very hard earned miles *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *my offer SUCKS and I will not be using it!!! They want me to use my very hard earned miles View attachment 557110*



Mine was even more specific ,,buy a new Samsung Phone get 500 Airmiles... uhhhhhh NO!
Saving those precious airmiles...
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

My BMO offer was spend $750 get 40 AMs......


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I didn't get one yet.  Not too concerned about it as I usually get ones like @damo


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well DH finally called AM on the phone and got them to credit us some more AM for our troubles.  apparently there is some sort of known browser issue where it doesn't quite detect the AM account and then doesn't issue the miles.  whatever.  I am just glad that he found a way around the other "customer service" option to get the miles, which was receipts and the screenshots AND the browser log histories for each and every single Amazon order that my DH had made since... um... last fall.    

He said he is happy to see my earn AM doing my thing, but that he is done with trying to spend time chasing down some non-1:1 point rewards, after he spent the money on them already.  In his mind, the biggest returns are from Shell and Safeway so I'll just keep doing those... It would be really weird to go and buy wine for myself... I don't think I have ever actually done that.  LOL  Plus we are trying to minimize, so we can maximize our vacation, when we finally can get away!  Whew! Sorry for the rant...


----------



## dancin Disney style

Wrong thread ...I know ....Shop the Block has posted!


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Wrong thread ...I know ....Shop the Block has posted!



Just checked and my 800am posted too. Now I have 22,000 air miles, with nowhere to go.


----------



## ottawamom

Just think how many more trips you'll be able to take when things do open up again. Keep collecting it'll all get used in a year or so.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Just checked and my 800am posted too. Now I have 22,000 air miles, with nowhere to go.


I’ve got 45,000 waiting to be used.


----------



## marchingstar

sounds like it might be time for another round of “what do you dream about using your miles for”!


----------



## dancin Disney style

marchingstar said:


> sounds like it might be time for another round of “what do you dream about using your miles for”!


I'll go first.....
My miles have always been for WDW and probably always will be.  I haven't paid for park tickets in 15 years and have gone there every year, many years 2-3 times.   I suppose I dream about making our return to WDW an epic adventure.  The dream would be staying at the POLY for 2 weeks(or more), having an AP so that we could come and go at will, dxDDP, flying from YYZ instead of BUF and  a fancy rental car. Lastly traveling at a time of year that the weather was at a constant 28 with very little rain.  Just one more thing....low crowds. 

Could you imagine how many AM it would take to cover even half of that


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this isn't a lot of miles but hey,  it isn't a wicked high threshold for a change and a 2:1 return from staples is rare!!! Don't forget to go thru the AMS portal to get a few more miles*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for reminding me about online option for Staples. I may do that offer now.


----------



## kristabelle13

marchingstar said:


> sounds like it might be time for another round of “what do you dream about using your miles for”!



(I know I answered differently before, but....) 

I have 4 -10D non-expiry WDW PH tix that I bought 4yrs ago (for $375ea - now me thanks past me for sucking it up and buying those lol)  that are sort of burning a hole in my pocket  -so would like to take my parents and sister (theyve never been - we’ve been to DL 10 times together) — I have more than enough airline points, westjet dollars, companion fares and Marriott points to cover the travel pieces. BUT, I’d like to figure out how to leverage AM to make that trip even better - maybe 4 days at universal and make it a 2 week trip? Orrrr??? Just make it the cheapest possible OOP trip? Or maybe use the personal shopper for some experience at WDW (a party etc) 

To me it’s a game - I love figuring out how to leverage every dollar spent and translating that to points or experiences.


----------



## marchingstar

kristabelle13 said:


> (I know I answered differently before, but....)



i really like hearing how people’s plans change! it’s really neat to me to hear how were all dreaming and working to get the best value from our hard-earned miles


----------



## CanadianKrista

I also have a lot of miles burning a hole in my pocket.  My plan was for universal tickets for 3, and 1 annual pass through the personal shopper for the discounts, plus Blue Man group tickets.  I already have my 4 7 day Disney tickets (that I will likely have to pay to at least make one into a adult ticket by the time we go, and whatever else they are going to charge me to use my old tickets from last year).  I've also got a Disney After Hours (if they  come back) at AK built into the budgeted AM plan, and now I have an extra 15,000 to play with beyond those items!  Dessert party probably, and I'd love if we could use them for a cabana at Volcano Bay, but I don't think that would be allowed.  When we finally go back, we'll have lots of free "extras" from AM


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *this isn't a lot of miles but hey,  it isn't a wicked high threshold for a change and a 2:1 return from staples is rare!!! Don't forget to go thru the AMS portal to get a few more milesView attachment 557379*



Hi Hon
Is this a targeted offer or could it be used by others?
Thanks 
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

We bumped our Oct/Nov 2020 trip to this Oct/Nov. It cost me $40USD per person to extend our tickets (7 day PH) to January 2022. We had ordered MNSSHP tickets from air miles concierge, and once the party was officially cancelled, we received the air miles back in our account. I'm hoping the trip goes ahead this year, and it would be a bonus if some type of 'party' is scheduled. 

The trip is for 10 days, so if travel restrictions are lifted and the trip proceeds, we'll decide closer to the date if we want to go to Universal for a day as well.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Of course I just spent $94 at staples last night


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Is this a targeted offer or could it be used by others?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*I didn't need to opt in,  it doesn't say that it's only valid for my card number so I'm thinking it's open for everyone? Here's the terms
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I didn't need to opt in,  it doesn't say that it's only valid for my card number so I'm thinking it's open for everyone? Here's the terms
> View attachment 557440*



Thanks Hon
I am going to give it a try.
I've been eyeing the Bugatti Cell phone bags
https://www.staples.ca/products/2970402-en-bugatti-cell-phone-cross-body-bag-navy
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I am going to give it a try.
> I've been eyeing the Bugatti Cell phone bags
> https://www.staples.ca/products/2970402-en-bugatti-cell-phone-cross-body-bag-navy
> Hugs
> Mel


I have a similar one that’s Chewbacca  Disney Parks Star Wars Chewbacca Smartphone Case Crossbody Cel Phone Bag https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07FFCXPDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_G7XH828A79ZKP0Z9H5C2


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I have a similar one that’s Chewbacca  Disney Parks Star Wars Chewbacca Smartphone Case Crossbody Cel Phone Bag https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07FFCXPDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_G7XH828A79ZKP0Z9H5C2


Oooooh Nice!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Jacquelines coupon code is the same as the one I received so I don't think it's unique.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Jacquelines coupon code is the same as the one I received so I don't think it's unique.



It seemed to work today for me.
As stated in the offer above a  discount of  $0.01 will appear on the receipt in the subtotal area (which it did for me) so I believe it worked for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Does the coupon discount appear on the printout of the order. I could have sworn I saw it on the page on my screen but when I look at the printout now there's nothing.

As I look at previous orders where I used a coupon it never shows on the printout.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Ottawamom
Yes it does print out on the receipt





  GST/HST# 126152586





*SUBTOTAL*
DISCOUNTS (code: 80837)$41.91
_- $0.01_SHIPPING$0.00HST 13%$5.44







*TOTAL*$47.35




Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I am going to give it a try.
> I've been eyeing the Bugatti Cell phone bags
> https://www.staples.ca/products/2970402-en-bugatti-cell-phone-cross-body-bag-navy
> Hugs
> Mel


That is an amazing price!


----------



## peanutgirl

Online I cannot find a place to put in the coupon number for Staples. I see where it says if I have a coupon put it in on the next page so I go there and I cannot find any spot to put it.  No wonder I never shop online


----------



## twinkletoe

peanutgirl said:


> Online I cannot find a place to put in the coupon number for Staples. I see where it says if I have a coupon put it in on the next page so I go there and I cannot find any spot to put it.  No wonder I never shop online


I'm pretty sure I saw little red printing under the total on the payment page. I clicked on the printing and a box opened up to enter the code.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@CanadianKrista, Blue Man Group won't be back to Universal, unfortunately.  Hopefully they can bring another show in there in the future.  It was such a good one, too!


----------



## peanutgirl

[/QUOTE]


twinkletoe said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw little red printing under the total on the payment page. I clicked on the printing and a box opened up to enter the code.



thanks. I found it


----------



## ottawamom

I hope that doesn't mean mine didn't work. I know I hit apply and it showed up as -.01. I had this same issue in the summer and it worked out. If it doesn't post to AM before the 23rd, I'll just return everything.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay so let's say I charge $100 from Sobeys to my card. I normally would get 1/$10 so 10 miles on the charge.
> 
> Now it will be 3/$12 so 25 miles on the charge? $100/12x3=25


*I'm slow lately with responding to posts, I read them at least 3 times a day but it takes a lot of extra mental energy to put my thoughts into words these days. Here's why we will continue to use our Platinum AMEX card. We get 1 mile/$5 spent on food, including grocery stores & restaurants, and transportation and 1 mile/$10 on anything else.

 $100 spent at a grocery store will earn us 1 mile/$5 spent so 20 plus the 1 mile/$20 gives us the extra 5 miles for the same 25 miles, correct? We don't get extra miles for shopping at sponsor stores though ( i *think* this is a MasterCard benefit isn't it?) Don't forget that there won't be any rounding for your $12 spend, won't make a lot of difference on bigger transactions but if you spend only $10 you get no miles, right?

We don't get gas at Shell so if you do get extra miles for using MasterCard at sponsors I guess we're missing out on those ? We go to PetroCan and get the 1/$5 plus extra CAA points AND HBC points so confusing to me!

Main reason we use AMEX as our primary card? We've had that card much longer and just feel more loyal I guess? Plus we've found their customer service to be amazing over those almost <gulp> 40 years!*


----------



## ottawamom

Staples follow up. I went to Staples to pick up my order. Went inside and spoke with the online pickup person. He returned everything then I went over to the cash and bought it all again this time with the coupon code showing. All is good now.


----------



## CanadianKrista

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @CanadianKrista, Blue Man Group won't be back to Universal, unfortunately.  Hopefully they can bring another show in there in the future.  It was such a good one, too!


Oh no!  We were so looking forward to that.  Oh well, those miles will go to soemthing else, I guess!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> Blue Man group tickets.





CanadianKrista said:


> Oh no! We were so looking forward to that. Oh well, those miles will go to soemthing else, I guess!



I was just going to let you know that they are no longer at Universal


----------



## Pumpkin1172

So ordered my desk last week from Staples using the AM shop portal.  Here is a breakdown of my posted miles.  I wasn't sure I would get the miles that was being discussed.  But I will take the extra 96 miles...which also completes my bonus boom!!!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Do we see airmiles bonuses for pizza pizza, tims, or Starbucks ? Or food delivery services. Big kid just accepted his college offer and there’s no meal plan but all three on campus/residence .. hoping


----------



## ottawamom

Which college is he off to. So exciting.


----------



## bababear_50

Congratulations to you & your son TammyLynn.

Well you can not get airmiles at Pizza Pizza , Starbucks or Tim's ,
BUT you can use cash airmiles to buy Starbucks e vouchers and Pizza Pizza e - vouchers.

I bought a bunch of Uber eats e vouchers for my sons at Christmas time.
They liked that because then they choose the food/drink they want.

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/cashrew..._WEIGHT&order_dir=DESCENDING&region_filter=ON
Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Congratulations to you & your son TammyLynn.
> 
> Well you can not get airmiles at Pizza Pizza , Starbucks or Tim's ,
> BUT you can use cash airmiles to buy Starbucks e vouchers and Pizza Pizza e - vouchers.
> 
> I bought a bunch of Uber eats e vouchers for my sons at Christmas time.
> They liked that because then they choose the food/drink they want.
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/cashrew..._WEIGHT&order_dir=DESCENDING&region_filter=ON
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel
We are very happy as they wouldn’t defer him last year and then they changed admission requirements . ( used to have to have 100 hours hands on and he had 600)  still a little nervous about what September might look like. 
I think I misspoke ..if everyone can let me know when we see purchase gift cards at shell or foodland and get bonuses .. or Pc points .. I wanna start stockpiling when I can..
Thanks guys xo


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Thanks Mel
> We are very happy as they wouldn’t defer him last year and then they changed admission requirements . ( used to have to have 100 hours hands on and he had 600)  still a little nervous about what September might look like.
> I think I misspoke ..if everyone can let me know when we see purchase gift cards at shell or foodland and get bonuses .. or Pc points .. I wanna start stockpiling when I can..
> Thanks guys xo


*I'm fairly sure you can buy Pizza Pizza gift cards at any of those little kiosks in any store because I wanted to stick a Dominos gift card in with a new home card for our son & his wife but at that time you could only get them instore and that wasn't an option at the time ( i ran short of time before we headed to Florida last year and simply forgot!) I bought the card & gift card at Shoppers, stuck them in the envelope and mailed them right then and there, came home and left for the airport!! Not sure about the others but I know i've seen them at Metro so probably at the 2 stores you mentioned. 

Congrats to your son and GREAT thinking outside of the box for a "meal plan" mom!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah most Sobeys /Foodland / Metro  sell Tim Hortons, Pizza Pizza and Starbucks cards.

I usually stock pile when I get a good offer from BMO ,,,but those have been far and few lately.

I have gotten some great points with PC Optimum on Swiss Chalet cards.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So Gang do you think we will have a Airmiles Mega Miles this year?


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So Gang do you think we will have a Airmiles Mega Miles this year?
> View attachment 557821


I don't have an actual answer for this however I will say I had a very hard time getting 5 offers done for one card during STB.  With Lowes and Rona gone I doubt I will be able to even do 5.  That is unless I want to drive to Toronto and buy a few cars......


----------



## ottawamom

I hope we'll get a Mega Miles. I'm thinking mid April. With the few and far between offers at partners this is a good way to keep people interested in the program. They are making it harder to do multilple cards but doable if you only have 1 card to do. Less of a payout at the Airmiles end.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Which college is he off to. So exciting.



4 year BA Athletic Therapy at Sheridan in Brampton .. the Brampton thing right now makes me nervous


----------



## hdrolfe

I hope for MegaMiles, but given I only managed to do 3 for StB I'm not that hopeful. To be honest, I only have to get to Shell and buy a giftcard or something on my BMO card this weekend and I'm reluctant to leave the house... I'd get 150 AM and yet I am not sure I'll be getting it done.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I hope we will get a Mega Miles deal this year,, but I was just wondering because right now
I've lost Lowes, Rona, Rexall, Wayfair, and Foodland. Also I am in Peel Region (Mississauga) and we are still in lockdown.
I only have 
1. Sobeys
2. Metro
3 .Shell
4. Airmiles shop=== maybe a Well.ca shop
5. LCBO == although the offers here have been just terrible during the last two promos.
6. BMO = again the return on their offers lately have been awful
7. Staples= not sure about this one

Today I tried to squeeze 30L into the little car and I will tell you it was filled to the brim,,, I honestly thought I was ok filling her up on 3 bars but next time I'll have to wait till she is down to 2 bars. (I hate doing this in the winter though as my dad always said never let your gas tank go below 4o% in the winter).


I know how you feel Heather I had to really push myself to get outside today.
I bribed myself with a Wendy's Caesar salad & coffee. lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> 4 year BA Athletic Therapy at Sheridan in Brampton .. the Brampton thing right now makes me nervous


Great field to be getting into. Sheridan in Brampton has a nice campus. My niece stayed there while she attended Sheridan in Oakville (couldn't get into residence there)

This Covid thing will hopefully be in our rearview by the Fall.


----------



## mort1331

TammyLynn33 said:


> 4 year BA Athletic Therapy at Sheridan in Brampton .. the Brampton thing right now makes me nervous


Born and raised there....remember they now have 1million there,,,so numbers are relative. But know a lot of people that went in that course...high marks for that program, on of the best in the country....good luck


----------



## ottawamom

I'm another one for not wanting to venture out into that germ ridden world unnecessarily. I just want to make 1 trip to the fabric store for fabric for the back of the quilt top I just finished and that will be it aside from groceries until spring. I figure the fabric store is probably not a real hotbed of Covid.

My airmiles collecting has truly gone with the wind. It seems so frivolous at the moment. Like so many of you I just want to make it through to getting vaccinated unscathed.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> I'm another one for not wanting to venture out into that germ ridden world unnecessarily. I just want to make 1 trip to the fabric store for fabric for the back of the quilt top I just finished and that will be it aside from groceries until spring. I figure the fabric store is probably not a real hotbed of Covid.


Some fabricland stores have order online get curbside pickup.   At the store in Whitby they meet you at the door, have your purell your hands then point out the arrows on the floor and tell you how to shop.   It was fine and I am a not go into too many store person as well.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thinking of going to Fabricland first thing in the morning. While not over 65 I hoping I can play the "I just had surgery card" and get in in the early hour. I would shop online but I'm trying to get the right shade of navy (solid, print) for the back of a quilt. Shades make all the difference to me so I've got to do it myself (but don't call me a control freak   ).


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> 4 year BA Athletic Therapy at Sheridan in Brampton .. the Brampton thing right now makes me nervous



Hi Hon
Well it is a great School and that is a wonderful course to be getting into.
Two of my sons did Sheridan at the Oakville Campus ,, then they broke the (my) bank and went on to University ,,, as a matter of fact I did a few courses at the Brampton campus years ago.
Fingers crossed that many more people will be vaccinated by next Sept.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Well it is a great School and that is a wonderful course to be getting into.
> Two of my sons did Sheridan at the Oakville Campus ,, then they broke the (my) bank and went on to University ,,, as a matter of fact I did a few courses at the Brampton campus years ago.
> Fingers crossed that many more people will be vaccinated by next Sept.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Yeah it’s a 4 year BA so college at university prices on college campus ..I think estimated expenses including res is 21k ..
I need June to come so both nights kids are around so I can go back to work FT and start putting more money away for him .working 3 ams a week isn’t cutting it .. I’m loving homeschooling the boys but I need a real
Pay again


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG ... Mega Miles?!?! My pulse raced just seeing those words  It usually happens around mid-March (last year it was cancelled 3 days before it was to start) Like others have said I've not been hunting for miles at all, I've left lots on the table even because I refuse to shop just for the sake of getting miles. I chose not to use the Mastercard offer for Bonus Bust because it was too short a time frame for me to spend that much money. Then they tossed me a targeted offer to spend $180 at Shell and/or Metro and get 20 miles (seriously?!? 20!) PLUS i ended up with a threshold spend of $140 get 140 at Metro 2 weeks ago. I was tempted by all of those but chose not to, it was an off week for shopping and I would have needed to spend too much time in the store reaching that mark (thank god i didn't or the switching of the appliances would be a disaster!) I didn't order anything online, didn't go to Shell to buy a gift card (or 6) for "Steam" so I could buy old school computer games (son talked me into this instead of the Nintendo Switch and we're LOVING IT!!) to meet the Mastercard threshold. I've decided our health and the health of our community is more important than chasing airmiles or PC points (those confuse the heck out of me anyway  ) It's definitely easier to not go out anyway because the depression is really driving the car right now. I need to stay healthy so that once the stay-at-home order is lifted for Peel I can venture to the hospital for my treatments (we've decided the extra stress of going right now isn't worth it, I need to be as relaxed as possible to get the most benefit. Dr, hubby & I made that decision as a team and I'm abiding by it)

WOAH wordy much Jacqueline?!? This is how I'm sure i looked when i read those words "Mega Miles"*
**​
*I'll maintain a thread again but I won't be stressing over getting the miles myself, StB kicked my behind!*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yeah it’s a 4 year BA so college at university prices on college campus ..I think estimated expenses including res is 21k ..
> I need June to come so both nights kids are around so I can go back to work FT and start putting more money away for him .working 3 ams a week isn’t cutting it .. I’m loving homeschooling the boys but I need a real
> Pay again


Has he looked at the OSAP aid estimator?  With your 2020 income being much lower and having other dependents, he should qualify for some.  Unfortunately not as much as he would have qualified for a few years ago before the new gov't made cuts to grants...


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I'm thinking of going to Fabricland first thing in the morning. While not over 65 I hoping I can play the "I just had surgery card" and get in in the early hour. I would shop online but I'm trying to get the right shade of navy (solid, print) for the back of a quilt. Shades make all the difference to me so I've got to do it myself (but don't call me a control freak   ).



Yes, the shade makes a huge difference!

I'm with you on the not wanting to order fabric online.  I researched up & down; called multiple fabric stores; etc and finally ordered a particular fabric online.  I even sent them a photo of the fabric and the numbers on the cardboard (I took a photo back when the stores were open).  This particular store said they could order it direct from the manufacturer for me.  When I picked it up it looked right.  When I got home and put it against the bit of fabric I had, it was the wrong one!  It cost me over $100 - I was so upset... they wouldn't take it back and reorder the correct stuff.  Ugh.  A local store since got it in so I have the correct fabric.  Eventually I'll use the wrong fabric for something else.. but it will probably be years.



Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG ... Mega Miles?!?! My pulse raced just seeing those words  It usually happens around mid-March (last year it was cancelled 3 days before it was to start) Like others have said I've not been hunting for miles at all, I've left lots on the table even because I refuse to shop just for the sake of getting miles. I chose not to use the Mastercard offer for Bonus Bust because it was too short a time frame for me to spend that much money. Then they tossed me a targeted offer to spend $180 at Shell and/or Metro and get 20 miles (seriously?!? 20!) PLUS i ended up with a threshold spend of $140 get 140 at Metro 2 weeks ago. I was tempted by all of those but chose not to, it was an off week for shopping and I would have needed to spend too much time in the store reaching that mark (thank god i didn't or the switching of the appliances would be a disaster!) I didn't order anything online, didn't go to Shell to buy a gift card (or 6) for "Steam" so I could buy old school computer games (son talked me into this instead of the Nintendo Switch and we're LOVING IT!!) to meet the Mastercard threshold. I've decided our health and the health of our community is more important than chasing airmiles or PC points (those confuse the heck out of me anyway  ) It's definitely easier to not go out anyway because the depression is really driving the car right now. I need to stay healthy so that once the stay-at-home order is lifted for Peel I can venture to the hospital for my treatments (we've decided the extra stress of going right now isn't worth it, I need to be as relaxed as possible to get the most benefit. Dr, hubby & I made that decision as a team and I'm abiding by it)
> 
> WOAH wordy much Jacqueline?!? This is how I'm sure i looked when i read those words "Mega Miles"*
> *View attachment 557988*​
> *I'll maintain a thread again but I won't be stressing over getting the miles myself, StB kicked my behind!*



My son loves the games on Steam.  My husband & I fill up at Shell all the time.  If you would like, I could pick up a card for you and mail it to you so you don't have to go out for it.  AFTER you receive it and redeem it, you could e-transfer me the money in reimbursement.  Let me know.

Oh my gosh - it just dawned on me that I don't have to mail it and make you wait.  I could just scratch all the numbers off; take a photo and text it to you.  That way you could redeem it same day.  LOL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> So Gang do you think we will have a Airmiles Mega Miles this year?



My guess is going to be " Yes" .  Will I participate, depends on the offers from the different partners.  I won't be going out of my way to collect the AM, but if it fits into my regular purchases that I /We do, then I will complete that partner.  I find them harder, like others here with the lack of certain partners that I normally would have shopped at.  I will try to the best of my ability with our normal everyday purchases.  I have a few organizing/ decor items (I have in mind for my" reclaiming our home " year", that I have been waiting to buy.  If I can purchase them during a promo...then I will.  Kind of like the desk I bought for the mega miles promo.  I can't wait to show you all the desk and office area I am going to create.  It is a hot mess right now.  I can't wait to get the hot mess straightened into a useable pretty space for us!!!!


----------



## panez

This is very interesting.  When I go to the AM webpage there is an add for Feb. that says to shop AM shops and there is a logo for Intuit Turbo Tax.  But when I go to AM shops its not there listed as a shop.  I did a live chat and the person live chatting said they checked too and agree its not there.  They said maybe it's coming later on in Feb.  It's the 22nd!  I said well that is misleading advertising then it says shop now with a link.  Did anyone recall seeing Tubo Tax listed as an online shop in Feb?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have been actively cashing out my Cash miles to save for furniture. That means most times I don't worry so much about collecting miles. I still have just under 9,000 in my account, which will take forever LOL


----------



## ottawamom

Depending on the cashier you get when cashing out try throwing a GC down with your grocery purchase and then see if you can use some miles for that.

I've had success before when I've said, "I'll use as many cash miles as possible and the balance on my M/C". This leaves the cashier to interpret if they round to the nearest $10 or if they disallow the GC. It's worth a shot and an easy way to convert those miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, do you mean a Sobeys gift card?


----------



## ottawamom

Whatever GC you might need. I have used this strategy at my local partner grocery store ((Metro). If you get a newer cashier they may or may not know all the rules. I've used it to purchase a Metro GC as well as Shell gas. Any GC should work. Just start out with a $25 or $50 GC that you have plans to use in the next few weeks


----------



## Donald - my hero

panez said:


> This is very interesting.  When I go to the AM webpage there is an add for Feb. that says to shop AM shops and there is a logo for Intuit Turbo Tax.  But when I go to AM shops its not there listed as a shop.  I did a live chat and the person live chatting said they checked too and agree its not there.  They said maybe it's coming later on in Feb.  It's the 22nd!  I said well that is misleading advertising then it says shop now with a link.  Did anyone recall seeing Tubo Tax listed as an online shop in Feb?


*stores come and go constantly! It's rare that you'll get any warning or see the banner like HBC  and Amazon had for awhile (those usually mean the store will come back eventually) yes I do remember seeing them during StB when I was doing my daily checks for multiplier offers.   Will they come back,  don't know but I do know that Intuit tax is there if that interests you. *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> My son loves the games on Steam.  My husband & I fill up at Shell all the time.  If you would like, I could pick up a card for you and mail it to you so you don't have to go out for it.  AFTER you receive it and redeem it, you could e-transfer me the money in reimbursement.  Let me know.
> 
> Oh my gosh - it just dawned on me that I don't have to mail it and make you wait.  I could just scratch all the numbers off; take a photo and text it to you.  That way you could redeem it same day.  LOL



*that's super nice of you but I don't actually need the gift cards,  I was only referring to the fact that it would have helped me reach a Mastercard threshold that I decided to let slide. I'm doing my best to not leave the house if I don't need to and to enter an extremely small store that always seems to be crowded for 20 airmiles (probably a whole 70 if I spent 250 during that 2 week period) doesn't fall under essential for me.  I just spent I think $35 online since all 8 games I bought were 75% off for Chinese new year!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro Ont Flyer
smartcanucks.ca
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-25-to-march-3/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1395808?page=14&selectorHref=/flyers
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1395810?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1395812?selectorHref=/flyers
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1396021?selectorHref=/flyers
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AAnyone else feeling the pull of granolie bars (throw back to our youngest)  and Rice crackers? $40=200 miles and about 3 months of snacks for my hubby!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m looking at Cheerios but the price seems high . We go through boxes and boxes .. ( little guy is asd and some days it’s all he will eat or waffles ) hmm will definitely grab 10 bags of rice cakes.  ( I just grabbed the 2 boxes of fruit roll ups for $20 and 95 am)


----------



## CanadianKrista

The rice cakes and granola bars are definitely on my list - DS goes through both like crazy, and DD loves the granola bars too.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank goodness for crispy mini rice cakes (3.5g of fat for 10 cakes). They are going to become my crunchy snack going forward. I'm still going to pick up bacon because everyone else in this house can still eat it.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *AAnyone else feeling the pull of granolie bars (throw back to our youngest)  and Rice crackers? $40=200 miles and about 3 months of snacks for my hubby!*



My kids are teens now but my daughter likes to snack on granola bars and my son likes the mini rice cakes so I just may do it. Although I still have lots of granola bars from the last blue bonus for them. Also the bacon as DH loves bacon.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm interested in the Prime chicken at Sobeys BUT it looks a bit misleading as both the Foodland & Sobeys ad describes different types and none of the Prime kind I usually get for airmiles. (Stuffed chicken breasts ,chicken strips).
I will make a quick trip over tomorrow morning but am prepared to walk away without.
If available I'd like to get 10 boxes. (200 airmiles).
My sons are definitely down for bacon. lol

Fingers crossed.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I've got a few things on my list. It's hard to see great deals on things I shouldn't eat anymore and have to pass them by. I will go to Foodland tomorrow and Sobeys on Friday to pick up some offers. Not the haul I used to make on a Blue Friday but these are different times.

Should be a nice sunny day for the drive tomorrow. That will be nice.


----------



## Debbie

We've just moved to a new, smaller home. I do not have the space to stockpile the way I've done for my whole entire life. My goal is to use up the food in the house that I have (that will be months) and then _maybe _have a small pantry shelf built in the basement storage area. That won't happen until probably next winter. So deals or not, the collection of points is going to suffer big time!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie
Congratulations on your new Home!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> I'm interested in the Prime chicken at Sobeys BUT it looks a bit misleading as both the Foodland & Sobeys ad describes different types and none of the Prime kind I usually get for airmiles. (Stuffed chicken breasts ,chicken strips).
> I will make a quick trip over tomorrow morning but am prepared to walk away without.
> If available I'd like to get 10 boxes. (200 airmiles).
> My sons are definitely down for bacon. lol
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Had the same thought when I saw the Prime Chicken description! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ottawamom

@Debbie glad about the new house. Sad about no longer being able to stockpile for the big shops. I hear you about eating through the current stockpile. 

Good luck with all the unpacking.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Hmmmm many things we use and eat... do we have room, have we eaten the last stockpile, oh so many questions with no concise answers


----------



## bababear_50

Early morning shop. (Sobeys) Sunny bright 
I can confirm that the chicken breasts and chicken strips are both part of the airmiles deal.
They had lots of Chicken breast cheese & broccoli but only 5 boxes of chicken strips ,,yes I took all of them.

I picked up 5 packages of bacon and will drop some off for my oldest son this afternoon.

As I was checking out I spotted some Excel spearmint & Juicy Fruit sugar free gum tubs,,,,, but 2 get 25 Airmiles,, I picked up a couple.

I had a My Offers spend $100 get 35 airmiles.

I felt comfortable (safe) shopping I was the only one in the store.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Light snow here but I might venture out anyway. Glad to hear you had such a successful shop.


----------



## cari12

Got my 50 AM today from BMO for the Bonus Boom if anyone else is waiting for that one.


----------



## juniorbugman

I know that Rona is no longer an Airmiles store but I had to share what I just ordered from them.   Garden Mickey $29.99.  
https://www.rona.ca/en/mickey-mouse-statue-with-floral-topiary-resin-14-in-06-335-32-64655000


----------



## ottawamom

And they have a Minnie one too. She has flowers in her hands. Might be tempted!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my Sobeys shop today and earned 251 miles on $148 purchase.  Got the rice cakes, dishwasher tabs/cleaner, luncheon meat, 2 packs of bologna for 30 miles, and few other My Offers. Cashed in $140 in miles too!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

cari12 said:


> Got my 50 AM today from BMO for the Bonus Boom if anyone else is waiting for that one.



Good to know!  I will keep an eye on my account.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Did a quick foodland shop . $88 and 205 miles. Got the rice cakes 100 and Cheerios 95 miles and random stuff .. happy with this and my fruit snack stick up last week. That’s 300 airmiles I really wasn’t expecting


----------



## bababear_50

Ottawamom .......... Just saying isn't she cute
https://www.amazon.ca/Design-Intern...en+decor&qid=1614296602&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-10 
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh no I have created a monster 


bababear_50 said:


> Ottawamom .......... Just saying isn't she cute
> https://www.amazon.ca/Design-Intern...en+decor&qid=1614296602&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-10


----------



## bababear_50

I ordered these for my sister in law for her Birthday in March,
Hummingbird & Dragonfly solar lanterns. $14.99 each
Canadian Tire.
I think backyards are going to be very busy this year.


Love solar lights.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We just found out that we are expected back in the office 100% as of April 1 (new fiscal year).  I was really hoping we might get another summer of part time at home and office.  Of course, the people who never showed up at the office when it was their week ruined it for everyone who WAS coming in.  So annoying.

Sorry, off topic.  The mods keep closing our covid-related threads LOL


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 558974
> 
> View attachment 558975
> 
> I ordered these for my sister in law for her Birthday in March,
> Hummingbird & Dragonfly solar lanterns. $14.99 each
> Canadian Tire.
> I think backyards are going to be very busy this year.
> 
> 
> Love solar lights.
> Hugs Mel


Ooooh! I love these! The dragonfly has a special meaning in our family, so that one would be perfect!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Sorry if this has already been discussed but I just logged onto my Airmiles account to order a Starbucks eVoucher and it says currently unavailable. Does anyone know why or how long this has been/will go on??


----------



## tinkerone

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I just logged onto my Airmiles account to order a Starbucks eVoucher and it says currently unavailable. Does anyone know why or how long this has been/will go on??


I just got in.  Maybe try again.


----------



## bababear_50

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I just logged onto my Airmiles account to order a Starbucks eVoucher and it says currently unavailable. Does anyone know why or how long this has been/will go on??



Hi Hon
This is what I get

*This Reward is currently unavailable*
You are currently unable to use Cash Miles towards eVouchers for this Partner. Please check back again later.



I have seen this happen in the past but usually within a few days they come back online.
Now it is noteworthy to mention that many Starbucks stores are closing down right now so this may also indicate a change in other plans which might or might not include their participation in Airmiles program.
I am a BIG fan of the Starbucks e-vouchers and almost all my cash airmiles go towards these. I would be very disappointed if they leave airmiles so I will be watching carefully.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

On my drive to Sobeys I was listening to the radio. CBC was reporting that effective March 31,2021 LCBO will be leaving the Airmiles program. Another one bites the dust.

Here's the LCBO link to the announcement:  LCBO parting ways with Airmiles


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't shop at LCBO, but we sure are losing a lot of AM options...


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> On my drive to Sobeys I was listening to the radio. CBC was reporting that effective March 31,2021 LCBO will be leaving the Airmiles program. Another one bites the dust.
> 
> Here's the LCBO link to the announcement:  LCBO parting ways with Airmiles


This is making it harder to complete the Mega Miles and Shop the Block bonus offer events! If I fly with AC mostly, maybe I should start working harder on my Aeroplan points instead.


----------



## Debbie

I don't buy much at the liquor store, but DD does. When I do the big promos, it's Foodland, Metro, Shell, and LCBO. I've done the odd Pet store, and Sobeys. Airmilesshops don't always work for me. Staples, is a rare go-to....maybe once every 2 years. I'm missing the Rexall for the Mega promotions because even though the stores are inconvenient and I don't shop Rexall, for those promotions, I'd try to co-ordinate to get that one in. More and more, I see PC points (and free groceries) becoming my go to reward system. (Well, and my VISA cashback cc and Rakuten)


----------



## bababear_50

The LCBO is usually a once in awhile purchase one of my sons might make and for me I usually will pick up a bottle for gifts at Christmas/Birthdays.

Has anyone else notice the page for My Offers has changed.?
I am getting fewer and fewer offers lately.
https://getmyoffers.ca/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> On my drive to Sobeys I was listening to the radio. CBC was reporting that effective March 31,2021 LCBO will be leaving the Airmiles program. Another one bites the dust.
> 
> Here's the LCBO link to the announcement:  LCBO parting ways with Airmiles



Looks like Air Miles will be a no go for me anymore...with Rexall and LCBO no longer partners, and our Foodland closing...it will be tough to get any of the bonus mile programs since it will basically be Shell and possibly Staples for me.


----------



## ottawamom

With the number of partner exits of late, I am beginning to wonder about the viability of the Airmiles program going forward, longer term. 

I've got 38,000 dream miles put aside for flights when 8 of us go to Disney in 2022-24 (1 trip just not sure which year right now). I dont want to collect more Dream miles and have to worry about being able to use them.

Right now all my miles are going to Cash. I use them to pay for groceries and then put that money aside in an account for future travel. This way the travel funds are under my control.

Anyone else concerned about the longer term prospects of the Airmiles program?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

AngelDisney said:


> This is making it harder to complete the Mega Miles and Shop the Block bonus offer events! If I fly with AC mostly, maybe I should start working harder on my Aeroplan points instead.



If a partner is not listed on the airmilesshops website, I will check the aeroplan shopping website. They also do multipliers. Actually, I totally forgot about my aeroplan points. Under their new program, you can consolidate points.  Meaning, if under DDs account she has 30,000 points, I can use her points towards my flight.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> *Anyone else concerned about the longer term prospects of the Airmiles program?*


Yes, I must say I wondered about this very issue after my phone call with MC a few weeks ago.  The agent kept pushing me towards a cash back card but when questioned couldn't explain why she would suggest that since it would not benefit me any better.  Made me wonder if MC might be thinking of leaving AM's as well.  I know, over the past 15 years BMO has decreased the number of AM's you could collect.  Used to get AM's for your line of credit, for several of the bank accounts, mortgages, we used to hand them out like candy when ever a client had an issue.  
Going to be paying attention to this rather closely and will continue to collect cash miles so I can do a quick get away if need be.  They seem to be losing more sponsors than they are gaining.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> With the number of partner exits of late, I am beginning to wonder about the viability of the Airmiles program going forward, longer term.
> 
> I've got 38,000 dream miles put aside for flights when 8 of us go to Disney in 2022-24 (1 trip just not sure which year right now). I dont want to collect more Dream miles and have to worry about being able to use them.
> 
> Right now all my miles are going to Cash. I use them to pay for groceries and then put that money aside in an account for future travel. This way the travel funds are under my control.
> 
> Anyone else concerned about the longer term prospects of the Airmiles program?


I have been using that strategy for a little while now and I find it more comforting overall. I don’t have anywhere near the amount of miles you have but I do agree with you that the program and its rewards seem to be shrinking all the time . It feels safer to use them as I earn them and set the cash aside. The upside is that the cash makes it easier to hunt for a deal and not be constrained by the specific limits of the program offerings.


----------



## juniorbugman

pigletto said:


> I have been using that strategy for a little while now and I find it more comforting overall. I don’t have anywhere near the amount of miles you have but I do agree with you that the program and its rewards seem to be shrinking all the time . It feels safer to use them as I earn them and set the cash aside. The upside is that the cash makes it easier to hunt for a deal and not be constrained by the specific limits of the program offerings.


My sister and I were just talking about that tonight and I am thinking of trying to find something to buy to use up my dream miles.  I have never used them for travel just stuff so I am going to see what more stuff I can get.   I am going to start to use my cash miles for my groceries.   I have 3 LCBO vouchers still left to use but I am sure that they won't expire so I can wait a bit longer to use them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Up way too early this morning.....but I must say it's very nice to be in the living room with my tea, my Magic Candle Co. (Polynesian) burning and I'm ALL ALONE!!!

So I'm catching up on this thread and I too had heard yesterday about LCBO leaving AM.  It made me start thinking about the future on the program.  Are they going to take a huge turn and change everything or shut down completely or is all this just another result of the pandemic somehow?     I've got a lot of miles that I only want to use for WDW....I don't want/need any 'stuff' and it would be a lot of stuff for the number of miles I have between 2 accounts.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> Up way too early this morning.....but I must say it's very nice to be in the living room with my tea, my Magic Candle Co. (Polynesian) burning and I'm ALL ALONE!!!
> 
> So I'm catching up on this thread and I too had heard yesterday about LCBO leaving AM.  It made me start thinking about the future on the program.
> 
> Will it survive the changes ? We have enough dream miles for our universal tickets if we go this Christmas, but I wonder long term if saving miles would be risky .
> I don’t find the big bonuses easy anymore it’s a huge cash outlay and the sponsors are items we don’t need ( new cars , investments  etc) and when I do work hard for the miles I inevitably end up chasing them down.
> PC I get up to $50 use for groceries and get a gift card for $50. I’m averaging $50 every two months with minimal work. ( no oc MasterCard , subscriptions etc )


----------



## Raimiette

Along with everyone else I'm thinking about Airmiles future. Unless they start actually getting more sponsors I'm not seeing a reason to continue earning. I've lost 3 of my most used sponsors in the past year or so (Rexall, Foodland, LCBO). I generally use Sobeys for the normal points but for the big promos, relied on the above and the big promos consist of about half of my earnings through the year. 

I think this year will be my last with the program. I have just over 2000 right now (used the rest for some flights for later this year). I might just try to drop those on some merchandise and call it a day on the program unless it ramps up again.  I don't even see they have the Deals of the Week section anymore in the merchandise section which means all the stuff is going to be so ridiculously over priced. 

I think the writing is on the wall for the program sadly and we're witnessing the beginning of the end.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> My sister and I were just talking about that tonight and I am thinking of trying to find something to buy to use up my dream miles.  I have never used them for travel just stuff so I am going to see what more stuff I can get.   I am going to start to use my cash miles for my groceries.   I have 3 LCBO vouchers still left to use but I am sure that they won't expire so I can wait a bit longer to use them.


Double check the LCBO website about the e-vouchers. They might have to be used before March 31.

"Up to and including *March 31, 2021*, AIR MILES Collectors will continue to be able to collect AIR MILES at LCBO locations and online and use Cash Miles for LCBO eVouchers through airmiles.ca."


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's the official information regarding LCBO  directly from their website but first a screenshot regarding evouchers to remove that concern!

LCBO leaving Airmiles*


----------



## bababear_50

Well Dang I am only 1/2 way to a full week at Universal Royal Pacific one week vacation,, come on Airmiles get some new sponsors.

I'm not jumping ship just yet ,,,,,BUT if Sobeys heads out the door then I'm out.

P.S.
This is just rumor but I think Shell has something up their sleeve for their own loyalty plan.

Also for Scene points people it looks like BIG changes in that program.
https://cineplex.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115011517108-How-is-the-SCENE-program-changing-

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> ,,,,,BUT if Sobeys heads out the door then I'm out.
> 
> P.S.
> This is just rumor but I think Shell has something up their sleeve for their own loyalty plan.
> 
> Also for Scene points people it looks like BIG changes in that program.
> https://cineplex.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115011517108-How-is-the-SCENE-program-changing-
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm the same with Sobeys/Foodland. The only reason I shop Foodland is for the AM promotions. If that goes, it will be a rare day that I go in. I'll shop my independent grocery store here in town, and No Frills. 
If Shell leaves it will be ESSO (PC points) or Petrocan (-3 cents a L). 
I've _never_ figured out Scene. LOL The kids use it, and we have cards but wouldn't have a clue about rewards etc.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Oh no not shell too . That was always an easy hit for promos.
my only spot left will be foodland and I buy meat there and specials but not it regular grocery spot for sure .
How much time do you think they would give us if we all had miles and it ceased? I I will worse case scenario but I’m a little nervous

did anyone get stuck with universal passes ? How did universal handle the border closing . They say non -refundable and are date specific


----------



## alohamom

Oh boy, I hope I don't get stuck with two years of Air Miles accumulations sitting there and then they go under. 

I am not quite in panic mode but this sucks!


----------



## hdrolfe

It is really going to be hard to get any promos done. Losing Rexall was bad, but then my Sobeys closed. I do still shop Metro but the last few promos they have been more difficult for me to do with buying a gift basket or such things. Any way. We'll see what happens. I have enough for RT flights to Florida at this point, just not using them to book anything until we know when travel will actually be possible. Worst case, I'll get myself something with them. I can't see the whole program going under, but I imagine they will have to do something or shift focus somehow.


----------



## marchingstar

all this speculating makes me feel nervous about my dream miles account...i have a good pile too, waiting for travel. i haven’t switched my main account to cash because it feels like it would be silly to have almost enough for a hotel or something...but it does feel a bit risky.



bababear_50 said:


> Well Dang I am only 1/2 way to a full week at Universal Royal Pacific one week vacation,, come on Airmiles get some new sponsors.
> 
> I'm not jumping ship just yet ,,,,,BUT if Sobeys heads out the door then I'm out.
> 
> P.S.
> This is just rumor but I think Shell has something up their sleeve for their own loyalty plan.
> 
> Also for Scene points people it looks like BIG changes in that program.
> https://cineplex.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115011517108-How-is-the-SCENE-program-changing-
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



ugh, nooooo! i wish that companies would stop
making their own loyalty programs.


----------



## ottawamom

DH went to RONA this morning and asked if I need anything. He came home with these after I mentioned them.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> DH went to RONA this morning and asked if I need anything. He came home with these after I mentioned them.




Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> DH went to RONA this morning and asked if I need anything. He came home with these after I mentioned them.


Nice hubby.
My Mom saw the ones that my sister had bought for herself and I and is going to save them and give them to us for an Easter gift.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I started to get concerned seeing all these posts here and on the other site that cannot be named, so decided to check through the Air Miles Dream catalogue and see what I could get for my remaining 2,000 AM...I ended up getting the Hush Weighted Throw.  I have heard that weighted blankets help you sleep better but they are expensive.  I checked out the Hush website and found that the throw was $229 + tax.  So I decided to "treat" myself and I redeemed 1,870 AM for the weighted throw.  I will be able to see what it is like and it isn't "technically" costing me anything since the AM were earned on items I normally purchased.  I will use up my remaining cash rewards when I get gas at Shell and call it a day on the AM program.  I will concentrate on collected PC points and redeeming those points for free groceries.


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> did anyone get stuck with universal passes ? How did universal handle the border closing . They say non -refundable and are date specific


I didn't get stuck with AM Universal Passes however I had an annual pass that I couldn't use because of Covid.  I would not have probably used it anyways, I had already used it once and got out of it what I wanted but I called Universal and spoke with an agent about partial refund.  She said she could put a hold on it and when I was ready to go back it could be reinstated.  There was six months left on it so I'm happy.  
Give Universal a call and see what they can do.  I would check with AM's first though.  You shouldn't get stuck with it.  At the very least Universal will extend the date I'm sure.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I started to get concerned seeing all these posts here and on the other site that cannot be named, so decided to check through the Air Miles Dream catalogue and see what I could get for my remaining 2,000 AM...I ended up getting the Hush Weighted Throw.  I have heard that weighted blankets help you sleep better but they are expensive.  I checked out the Hush website and found that the throw was $229 + tax.  So I decided to "treat" myself and I redeemed 1,870 AM for the weighted throw.  I will be able to see what it is like and it isn't "technically" costing me anything since the AM were earned on items I normally purchased.  I will use up my remaining cash rewards when I get gas at Shell and call it a day on the AM program.  I will concentrate on collected PC points and redeeming those points for free groceries.


Oh, please let me know how you do with the blanket.  I have been thinking of getting one but as you say, they are not cheap.  Didn't realize AM's had them.  I haven't check the products in a while.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Oh, please let me know how you do with the blanket.  I have been thinking of getting one but as you say, they are not cheap.  Didn't realize AM's had them.  I haven't check the products in a while.



AM only has the 8 lb weighted throw but I figured it would at least give me an idea if the heavier blanket would be beneficial for me as I wake up many times during the night.  I will let you know how it is, it says 4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> I didn't get stuck with AM Universal Passes however I had an annual pass that I couldn't use because of Covid.  I would not have probably used it anyways, I had already used it once and got out of it what I wanted but I called Universal and spoke with an agent about partial refund.  She said she could put a hold on it and when I was ready to go back it could be reinstated.  There was six months left on it so I'm happy.
> Give Universal a call and see what they can do.  I would check with AM's first though.  You shouldn't get stuck with it.  At the very least Universal will extend the date I'm sure.



Thanks for posting this.  We have Universal APs that are just going to expire without us getting to use them more than once.  If they will put them on hold, that would be great.


----------



## TammyLynn33

We are booked at universal for two nights in dec. I’m have enough for 4/5 of our passes but am slightly worried about the health of the program. But when you look at universal date specific tickets it says non refundable .. sigh .. I don’t want to wait in case more things disappear but I don’t want to lose all those miles , 
Do they hold their value I wonder ? Maybe it’s worth a call to universal ?


----------



## ottawamom

I don't think the Airmiles program is going anywhere in the next few years. My original post was about the longer term prospects of the program. Most likely there will be other partners that will come on board. Over the years I have seen Michaels, ToysRUs, Rexall and most recently Lowes and RONA leave. It's just the natural way of the business.

Everyone with Airmiles sitting in their accounts will (most likely) get the oppportunity to use all their miles on travel. We will see cutbacks in service on the phone/online and limited options for using our miles before anything dire happens. The signs will be there.


----------



## Raimiette

ottawamom said:


> I don't think the Airmiles program is going anywhere in the next few years. My original post was about the longer term prospects of the program..



Yes, actually this is what I meant as well. Longer term I don't think it will be viable (although I don't know if I'd give it a few years, maybe 3? IDK).

In the shorter term I just don't think the value is here . It's losing sponsors and not gaining them at them, less merchandise to pick from, increases on points for items.  My thought is that I'm going to be putting airmiles on hold right now until if/when they get their stuff together. I'm thinking of getting rid of the Airmiles cc's and moving to cash back cards for now and if the program ramps back up I can move back to them. I'm not convinced it's going to get better this year at all but we'll see. At the moment I feel like I'd be wasting money to continue (prices are so much better at non airmiles sponsors lol).


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't think it will disappear over night, but I have done a number of surveys over the years about different loyalty programs, I normally compare most to airmiles as the most favourable but that has been changing. For sure they have been losing stores, but I also remember when Sobeys joined. I hope they will get some more, I hate to think the focus will be on their online portal. I just think it will be that much harder to earn more, especially during the big bonuses. For travel, at least flight wise, I will probably earn more aeroplan points. I tend to fly Air Canada because of their flight times and being able to get direct. Who knows what that will look like when covid restrictions are gone and travel is possible again.


----------



## bababear_50

Interesting to see a Staples Express ad in a Rexall flyer.
Page 10 of Rexall flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10068/1395953?page=10&selectorHref=/flyers
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

My BMO Bonus Boom miles posted.  I also received 20 for a 'spend with card BMO offer', whatever that is.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ha! I just remembered I didn't bother with he BMO offer this time. 

My Irving Gas bonus miles posted for Bonus Boom though! yay.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro Ont Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-4-to-10/all
Crispy Minis buy 3 @ $5.00 get 15 Airmiles
Kraft salad dressing & sauces buy 2 @ $5.00 get 10 Airmiles
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I did CHAT with Airmiles tonight,,
here is the answer to my question re: e vouchers for Starbucks return.

cut & copy & paste agents response ...
Samantha:
"It shows that our we're hoping to receive new inventory for Starbucks around March 15th.
7:45 PM "

She also said they have not received any notice of a Mega Miles event for March/April yet.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thumbs up on the Starbucks e-voucher inventory information.
Thumbs down on the Mega Miles news or lack thereof.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Well I have managed quite a few shopping hauls at Safeway recently...  731 AM


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1396674?selectorHref=/flyers
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1397056?selectorHref=/flyers

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1396746?selectorHref=/flyers
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1396680?selectorHref=/flyers
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to stock up on last weeks stuff (10 boxes of granola bars,10 pkg. Crispy Mini) as this weeks flyer has nothing for me in it.
In and out in 5 minutes.
$44.00 shop
=200 airmiles
Sobeys does have a spend $125.00 get 100 Airmiles Or a $10.00 Sobeys gift card.


Hugs Mel

****P.S. Re: Blue Bonus Deal in up coming flyer ,,,,,  that Sobeys deal buy 5 Mayo @ $5.99 get 95 airmiles is not a good deal.
Foodland is selling the same Mayo for $2.99 each.


----------



## samsteele

tinkerone said:


> I have been thinking of getting one but as you say, they are not cheap


I bought a no name weighted blanket on amazon and really like it. Worked for me the first night I used it. I also bought an unbranded cover for it so I can remove and wash the cover - the blanket itself is so heavy it might damage my washing machine - and the 2 pieces together were less than $80. Two drawbacks - the blanket is ugly compared to my duvet. Always wrinkled and looks untidy compared to the duvet. I got the queen sz one and it isn't really queen sz and doesn't completely cover the bed. Think this sizing is normal as each sz smaller than regular. Suppose this allows some flexibility ie if one person in a couple wants to use the blanket but the other doesn't. However, weighted blankets are heavy so hauling it on and off the bed every day would be a chore. Bottom line: if you don't care about cosmetics and are at a point where you really crave better sleep but need to avoid sleep aids, then its worth it. Don't think I'd buy one if I had small pets like cats or mini pups in the house. Safety issue if they crawl underneath or sleep on your bed.


----------



## Juventus

Any discussion as to why there are no Disney/Universal tickets for sale on the AM website?  (at least none that I can see)?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had a proud moment yesterday when I was paying for gas at Shell using cash miles.  The cashier when handing me my receipt said "Wow! You have a lot of air miles!"   I said "Yup, and nowhere to go and spend them on!"  

Black-card proud!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Juventus said:


> Any discussion as to why there are no Disney/Universal tickets for sale on the AM website?  (at least none that I can see)?


They are on the redtag site now - you can get to them under travel - vacation packages, then when it takes you to red tag select US Parks.


----------



## Juventus

CanadianKrista said:


> They are on the redtag site now - you can get to them under travel - vacation packages, then when it takes you to red tag select US Parks.


Thanks!

I assume these are date specific?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Juventus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume these are date specific?



In the past they were the flexible date ones. Not sure about now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Juventus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume these are date specific?



I haven’t looked at Disney but universal is date specific and says no refunds. I’m not  sure if they would hold the value like Disney or ?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Oh, please let me know how you do with the blanket.  I have been thinking of getting one but as you say, they are not cheap.  Didn't realize AM's had them.  I haven't check the products in a while.



My weighted throw arrived today packaged beautifully.(4 days from order to receipt),  The throw is beautifully wrapped inside a Hush box.  Although it is only 8lb (most blankets are 15 - 20 lbs), it is very heavy...should be interesting to see if it works tonight.  I will provide a review in about a week.


----------



## bababear_50

montrealdisneylovers and others
Heads Up
Starbucks E Vouchers are back
Hugs
Mel

P.S. I just ordered a $50.00 voucher for myself!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Juventus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume these are date specific?


Yes...date specific.  I’ve tried to find the flex option  but couldn’t. I don’t know if it’s no longer available or if Redtag just doesn’t offer it.


----------



## Juventus

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes...date specific.  I’ve tried to find the flex option  but couldn’t. I don’t know if it’s no longer available or if Redtag just doesn’t offer it.


OK thanks.  I know that it states no refunds, but if the tickets are not used, or say a week or so before they are to be used you call, can you change the dates and pay any potential difference in price?


----------



## mort1331

So I know I have not been on this thread too often lately. Mostly because of my reduction on where and how I collect.
Took the step today to really cash out my wifes AM with a few products we could use around the house. Not that we needed them, but hey. Now she is down to about 40am.
I did the same with mine, now down to about 2000am. 
I know partners come and go, but they seem to be one sided lately with not much return.
My pcpoints have been adding up at a much higher rate, and with full flexibility on what I want to use them on. 
AM was great for us when we could cash them out on great park ticket deals, car rentals and some flights. Also had some great tickets with Onyx level for dinners and concerts.
So hoping they rebound, but pulling most out so not left holding too much to be pissed at losing.
Will still check in on the great people on this thread, and see you on the others as well. 
Take care and stay safe\


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have also wondered about the AM program.  I think it is like any other business, that has peaks and valleys with their business.  Although the return of miles is definitely not like it was even 2 years ago!!!  

As I have stated for a few years now, I will collect where I can.  I am very limited on what we can collect.  I don't regularly shop at Safeway/Sobey's, but if there is an AM promo on something we use, I will try to pick it up.  We do get many AM at shell with all the driving we do.  With all the travelling we want to do - once all this stupidity of travel restrictions is lifted - we will be travelling again, and I will be putting those miles to good use.  I can think of numerous ways to use them!!!!!  Fully paid trip for both of us to celebrate our 50th birthdays on a hot tropical beach with beverages in my hands sitting under a palm tree on the sand watching the waves roll onto the beach, tickets into Disney or Universal, hotel stays in Florida!!!!!!  I will maximize the amount of AM I get with the other programs we use to get the best bang for our buck!!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Juventus said:


> OK thanks.  I know that it states no refunds, but if the tickets are not used, or say a week or so before they are to be used you call, can you change the dates and pay any potential difference in price?


The value of the tickets don’t expire. So yes you can pay any additional amount to change the date.      Disney will never refuse to take more of your money....they are really flexible like that.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Juventus said:


> OK thanks.  I know that it states no refunds, but if the tickets are not used, or say a week or so before they are to be used you call, can you change the dates and pay any potential difference in price?



i need to call on this but I’m swamped at work . Can you pls let me know if you find out ? Thanks


----------



## kerreyn

I just realized I didn't post about my Customer Appreciation Day shop at Safeway last Tuesday! 
I spent $150.60, and earned 635 air miles, which included 20 boxes of granola bars for the food bank! I picked up 10 pkgs of bacon and 5 pkgs of the Johnsonville Farms sausages for the freezer until camping season, as well as gum for 25am, and a couple of other smaller targeted offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Juventus said:


> OK thanks.  I know that it states no refunds, but if the tickets are not used, or say a week or so before they are to be used you call, can you change the dates and pay any potential difference in price?





dancin Disney style said:


> The value of the tickets don’t expire. So yes you can pay any additional amount to change the date.      Disney will never refuse to take more of your money....they are really flexible like that.





TammyLynn33 said:


> i need to call on this but I’m swamped at work . Can you pls let me know if you find out ? Thanks


*I don't have the mental energy to scroll back to find WHICH park the tickets are for but i can answer if they are Disney tickets because i have experience from this year.*

*So long as a ticket is still valid --if  the FIRST date of use hasn't passed yet you can change it right in the app. For example I had a ticket that was to start early May (final piece of the stupid tale of woe connect to my travel vouchers involved a $500 credit that I made Transat travel use to buy a ticket!) and i just changed it to September 26th 2020 which was the last day showing in the calendar as the same price. I could have picked a date that cost more and would have been able to pay the difference right there. You can also use the app to change your ticket once you start using it (or at least you could in Jan 2020!)  to add days, park hopper or even upgrade to an AP if you want.

NOW, my ticket is still valid for use up until September 26th, 2021 after which the money will still be in my account, not sure how it will be handled after that day though. Our original plan was to only be going to after hours events anyway and applying the value towards THAT. *


----------



## tinkerone

I want everyone to know I'm optimistic.  I just bought a new set of luggage and that's about as optimistic as you can get right now!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I have to share this extremely off topic information with my airmiles friends!! I stumbled across this around 3 this morning.  Our health unit is about 2 weeks ahead of the rest of the province since we already have an operational online booking portal and several mass Immunization centres working. I'm in an at risk category and that means I'll soon get to book my vaccine appointment and then head for my treatments!!!!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have to share this extremely off topic information with my airmiles friends!! I stumbled across this around 3 this morning.  Our health unit is about 2 weeks ahead of the rest of the province since we already have an operational online booking portal and several mass Immunization centres working. I'm in an at risk category and that means I'll soon get to book my vaccine appointment and then head for my treatments!!!!
> View attachment 560844*



So happy for you Jacqueline.

The vaccination schedules are certainly increasing .
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I have to share this extremely off topic information with my airmiles friends!! I stumbled across this around 3 this morning.  Our health unit is about 2 weeks ahead of the rest of the province since we already have an operational online booking portal and several mass Immunization centres working. I'm in an at risk category and that means I'll soon get to book my vaccine appointment and then head for my treatments!!!!
> View attachment 560844*


Just thought I would share my vaccine experience.   I'm one that likes to know what to expect.

After my first dose, the following day, my arm was very sore and and slightly swollen.  Now, I had forgotten to keep that arm still for as long as possible after the shot which resulted in the soreness.  Also, that following day I had a slight headache but I'm a migraine sufferer so it's hard to say if it was from the shot or not.  I was also very tired yet had no desire to take a nap.  Day two after the shot my arm felt nearly back to normal.  So it was basically no big deal.  Most of my coworkers agreed that it was no different than getting the flu shot.

After my second dose it was completely different.  Keep in mind that 50% of people experience some of the known side effects, in particular after the second dose.   I had nearly all the side effects.  Full blown migraine, muscle aches, joint aches, fatigue. My arm was swollen the size of a baseball, it was red, hot, itchy and painful to the touch.  This time I had kept my arm still after the shot so it was not sore to move around.  The aches and pains lasted mainly for just one day but the swelling etc. in my arm lasted 5-6 days. I also had a weird radiating muscle ache that lasted for approx 10 days.  I spoke with many people at work about it and most of them had the arm pain/swelling. It was kind of funny because we were all walking around pulling up our sleeves saying 'look at mine'. Many also had fatigue or headache.  I only spoke with 2 people that had no reaction at all.

I certainly don't want to scare anyone off.  Both my daughters are ridiculously needle phobic (no good reason for it) and even after seeing me go through it they still can't wait to have their turn.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Just thought I would share my vaccine experience.   I'm one that likes to know what to expect.
> 
> After my first dose, the following day, my arm was very sore and and slightly swollen.  Now, I had forgotten to keep that arm still for as long as possible after the shot which resulted in the soreness.  Also, that following day I had a slight headache but I'm a migraine sufferer so it's hard to say if it was from the shot or not.  I was also very tired yet had no desire to take a nap.  Day two after the shot my arm felt nearly back to normal.  So it was basically no big deal.  Most of my coworkers agreed that it was no different than getting the flu shot.
> 
> After my second dose it was completely different.  Keep in mind that 50% of people experience some of the known side effects, in particular after the second dose.   I had nearly all the side effects.  Full blown migraine, muscle aches, joint aches, fatigue. My arm was swollen the size of a baseball, it was red, hot, itchy and painful to the touch.  This time I had kept my arm still after the shot so it was not sore to move around.  The aches and pains lasted mainly for just one day but the swelling etc. in my arm lasted 5-6 days. I also had a weird radiating muscle ache that lasted for approx 10 days.  I spoke with many people at work about it and most of them had the arm pain/swelling. It was kind of funny because we were all walking around pulling up our sleeves saying 'look at mine'. Many also had fatigue or headache.  I only spoke with 2 people that had no reaction at all.
> 
> I certainly don't want to scare anyone off.  Both my daughters are ridiculously needle phobic (no good reason for it) and even after seeing me go through it they still can't wait to have their turn.


*I'm not loving the fact that you had such a nasty reaction to your 2nd shot but rather to the fact that you shared your experiences. I'm prepared for whatever comes my way because it is my ticket towards the freedom from the crushing depression. *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not loving the fact that you had such a nasty reaction to your 2nd shot but rather to the fact that you shared your experiences. I'm prepared for whatever comes my way because it is my ticket towards the freedom from the crushing depression. *


I don’t really consider it a nasty reaction when you have a 50% chance. Also, when speaking with coworkers that nearly all of them also reacted.  Going forward I will still be getting a booster if required and will encourage everyone to get vaccinated. For me...if I had known to expect this sort of thing I would not have been bothered one bit.  I expected  my second to be the same as the first which was why I posted....maybe I shouldn’t have.  If I’ve upset anyone I’m sorry.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

dancin Disney style said:


> Just thought I would share my vaccine experience.   I'm one that likes to know what to expect.
> 
> After my first dose, the following day, my arm was very sore and and slightly swollen.  Now, I had forgotten to keep that arm still for as long as possible after the shot which resulted in the soreness.  Also, that following day I had a slight headache but I'm a migraine sufferer so it's hard to say if it was from the shot or not.  I was also very tired yet had no desire to take a nap.  Day two after the shot my arm felt nearly back to normal.  So it was basically no big deal.  Most of my coworkers agreed that it was no different than getting the flu shot.
> 
> After my second dose it was completely different.  Keep in mind that 50% of people experience some of the known side effects, in particular after the second dose.   I had nearly all the side effects.  Full blown migraine, muscle aches, joint aches, fatigue. My arm was swollen the size of a baseball, it was red, hot, itchy and painful to the touch.  This time I had kept my arm still after the shot so it was not sore to move around.  The aches and pains lasted mainly for just one day but the swelling etc. in my arm lasted 5-6 days. I also had a weird radiating muscle ache that lasted for approx 10 days.  I spoke with many people at work about it and most of them had the arm pain/swelling. It was kind of funny because we were all walking around pulling up our sleeves saying 'look at mine'. Many also had fatigue or headache.  I only spoke with 2 people that had no reaction at all.
> 
> I certainly don't want to scare anyone off.  Both my daughters are ridiculously needle phobic (no good reason for it) and even after seeing me go through it they still can't wait to have their turn.



Did you get the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

double post...sorry


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Just thought I would share my vaccine experience.   I'm one that likes to know what to expect.
> 
> After my first dose, the following day, my arm was very sore and and slightly swollen.  Now, I had forgotten to keep that arm still for as long as possible after the shot which resulted in the soreness.  Also, that following day I had a slight headache but I'm a migraine sufferer so it's hard to say if it was from the shot or not.  I was also very tired yet had no desire to take a nap.  Day two after the shot my arm felt nearly back to normal.  So it was basically no big deal.  Most of my coworkers agreed that it was no different than getting the flu shot.
> 
> After my second dose it was completely different.  Keep in mind that 50% of people experience some of the known side effects, in particular after the second dose.   I had nearly all the side effects.  Full blown migraine, muscle aches, joint aches, fatigue. My arm was swollen the size of a baseball, it was red, hot, itchy and painful to the touch.  This time I had kept my arm still after the shot so it was not sore to move around.  The aches and pains lasted mainly for just one day but the swelling etc. in my arm lasted 5-6 days. I also had a weird radiating muscle ache that lasted for approx 10 days.  I spoke with many people at work about it and most of them had the arm pain/swelling. It was kind of funny because we were all walking around pulling up our sleeves saying 'look at mine'. Many also had fatigue or headache.  I only spoke with 2 people that had no reaction at all.
> 
> I certainly don't want to scare anyone off.  Both my daughters are ridiculously needle phobic (no good reason for it) and even after seeing me go through it they still can't wait to have their turn.


1. I'm glad you were finally able to get your shot.
2. Thank you for posting your experience. It will help to normalize what some of us may also experience when it is our turn to get the shot. First hand experiences unfiltered by the media are valuable.


----------



## cari12

FWIW my daughter has had both shots of Pfizer and she just had a bit of tenderness in the arm, none of the other side effects.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Did you get the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine?


Pfizer.  Info for both is the same though.  The only slight difference is one additional expected side effect with Moderna.


----------



## mort1331

Wofe had the Pfizer..only a sore arm at injection site...only 1st shot so far

Whoops typo..should be wife...ah well


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My friend had the pfizer, both shots.  First shot, no reaction. Second shot, she had some covid symptoms - fatigue, chills/fever, sore arm


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Wofe had the Pfizer..only a sore arm at injection site...only 1st shot so far


So I figured that this is a new acronym
* Wofe * and looked it up via Google,,still confused,,,lol

A wholly foreign-owned enterprise (WFOE, sometimes incorrectly *WOFE*) is a common investment vehicle for mainland China-based business wherein foreign parties (individuals or corporate entities) can incorporate a foreign-owned limited liability company.
Or
Top definition. _wofe_. A hilarious variation of 'wife', merely born out of a typo in an extreme online debate riddled with chaos. Now used regularly ...

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mix Match Miles


¹ LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on March 8 and 23:59:59 p.m. on March 28, 2021, Collectors must make: (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, to qualify for 75 Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $300 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 375 Bonus Miles; or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total 500 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2 or 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. 

https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...ops&itm_medium=navslot&itm_content=learnmore&


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Mix Match Miles
> View attachment 561218
> 
> ¹ LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on March 8 and 23:59:59 p.m. on March 28, 2021, Collectors must make: (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, to qualify for 75 Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $300 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 375 Bonus Miles; or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total 500 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2 or 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers.
> 
> https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...ops&itm_medium=navslot&itm_content=learnmore&



Somehow, I just see this as a big "what will I have to chase down?" in the end... but we'll see I guess  Good luck to everyone who goes for this! It is nice to not have to go to a store to make use of it. 

I bought a treadmill last night on TSC through Rakuten and already for my 3% back on the purchase.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> My friend had the pfizer, both shots.  First shot, no reaction. Second shot, she had some covid symptoms - fatigue, chills/fever, sore arm


Yep....those are all  included in the list of expected side effects.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Mix Match Miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¹ LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on March 8 and 23:59:59 p.m. on March 28, 2021, Collectors must make: (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, to qualify for 75 Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $300 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 375 Bonus Miles; or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total 500 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes, for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2 or 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers.


Phooey I just made a purchase yesterday over $100 at Staples.  If I had only known I would have waited but then I would have had to spend money at another store for only 75 miles.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uighur I just spent 90 at old navy $80 at indigo and $115  at Amazon this weekend .. sigh


----------



## bababear_50

I just bought two Spring Hoodies at Old Navy for $68.00 with Tax this morning.
Their Hoodies do seem to wear well.
I was going to buy them a week ago but waited because I thought we might have a Mega Miles Promo.
So I guess I might find one more Airmiles shop (I am thinking Bed/Bath/Beyond) but if not ,,,, oh well.
Right now I am still in a save ---- save ----save---- mode.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> I just bought two Spring Hoodies at Old Navy for $68.00 with Tax this morning.
> Their Hoodies do seem to wear well.
> I was going to buy them a week ago but waited because I thought we might have a Mega Miles Promo.
> So I guess I might find one more Airmiles shop (I am thinking Bed/Bath/Beyond) but if not ,,,, oh well.
> Right now I am still in a save ---- save ----save---- mode.
> 
> I think I can do a couple . DD birthday is end of month I can get her Birkenstock’s at the bay, she wanted a gift card to AE ( I’ll make her actually shop online ha ) and I was looking at a bbq at Walmart. That’s three . The boys need some new books to finish their homeschool year and I can write them off .. so that leaves one and  sadly I’m starting to squirrel away stuff for big kid heading to school be in sept or Jan so $100 at bed bath is doable .


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33

Edited to say
I plugged in *Hudson* Bay and found it so you are good to go.


Double check that the Bay is a online sponsor.
I am not sure and I couldn't find them.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I managed to do the 75 miles one today.   I realized that I should have bought an extra yellow ink to keep in my bottom drawer so I placed another order at Staples for more ink and I placed an order at Bed Bath and Beyond for outside mats.  I found a Nascar one so I ordered 1 for me and 1 for my sister plus some other stuff as I had a spend $80 save $20 and get 20% off 1 item so hopefully they both show up on my airmiles account and I don't have to fight for it.


----------



## bababear_50

Wilton cookie pans,  Navage salt pods and  Keurig Coffee Pods at Bed Bath Beyond ordered and curbside pick up done this afternoon.
Old Navy ordered today and posted today
Details

March 8, 2021

OLD NAVY CANADA
+3

So two online shops done and 75 Airmiles for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK< I am going to do some shopping and max those miles!*
*My weekly MasterCard offer actually plays into this for a change, have till Wednesday to spend $100 at one store. Probably need to think this thru carefully, normally i would say Amazon but dang those new categories are confusing! *
*

Even so I'm going to hit up Shell and buy a gift card, that will give me another 20 miles -I'll put the list of cards in a separate post to make it easier to find later! Plus it will be my 3rd Samsung Pay swipe for another 50 miles
Otherwise I keep a running list at all of my favourite stores and currently I should be able to do at least the 2 store offer for 75 miles. Maybe more, we'll see!*

*SO assuming i can get at least something from Amazon within the stated categories (some sewing things fall under kitchen oddly!) that's 1 shop and 20 for the gift card plus 50 for Samsung Pay. Hubby needs another puzzle and that can come from Staples or Indigo.  I should be able to get at least 2 transactions for a total of 245 miles plus whatever i get from the store itself! Time to make my lists final and find my credit card!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the list of gift cards at Shell right now that give miles
Gift Card Offer Offer valid March 1 through to May 2, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Nintendo $50, Sony $50, Sony Now $79.99, Sobeys $100, Amazon $100, Netflix $60, Golf Town $50, Home Depot $100. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction 

Go to THIS PAGE to see all of the current instore offers at Shell*


----------



## bababear_50

well I am shocked ................................
This is the fastest I've ever had Airmiles post.

March 8, 2021
Date
Partner
Description
Miles
Details
March 8, 2021

MIX MATCH MILES
+75


----------



## kristabelle13

I can’t think of a less useful reward at the moment...(also not judging - because my second “worst” purchase during the pandemic was an Away suitcase) but Disney and Star Wars suitcases have hit the rewards shop. https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...isney-roll-aboard-2-piece-set---mickey/136399

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...wars-legends-monochrome-medium-spinner/136397


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> I can’t think of a less useful reward at the moment...(also not judging - because my second “worst” purchase during the pandemic was an Away suitcase) but Disney and Star Wars suitcases have hit the rewards shop. https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...isney-roll-aboard-2-piece-set---mickey/136399
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...wars-legends-monochrome-medium-spinner/136397


If that Disney was a three piece set I'd be all over it.


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> I can’t think of a less useful reward at the moment...(also not judging - because my second “worst” purchase during the pandemic was an Away suitcase) but Disney and Star Wars suitcases have hit the rewards shop. https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...isney-roll-aboard-2-piece-set---mickey/136399
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...wars-legends-monochrome-medium-spinner/136397



Oh but so cute!! And I was looking for new suitcases  Maybe...


----------



## bababear_50

Next weeks flyers are up at Reebee
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?status=upcoming
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Looking at the new Sobeys flyer and was wondering if anyone else is getting fed up with offers that require multiple product purchases. Like buy 4 x4 packs of yogurt get 15 airmiles,, seriously you have to buy $12 compliments yogurt?

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Looking at the new Sobeys flyer and was wondering if anyone else is getting fed up with offers that require multiple product purchases. Like buy 4 x4 packs of yogurt get 15 airmiles,, seriously you have to buy $12 compliments yogurt?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Me - I mean how many bags of chips and stuff do you need.   Buy 9 bags for a measly 95 airmiles.   The only one I may actually use this week is the buy 2 Weight Watchers bread get 10 air miles.   Even my Sobeys offers are getting bad.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Me - I mean how many bags of chips and stuff do you need.   Buy 9 bags for a measly 95 airmiles.   The only one I may actually use this week is the buy 2 Weight Watchers bread get 10 air miles.   Even my Sobeys offers are getting bad.


Me too on the My Offers,, only thing that is half decent out of them all this week is spend 50$ get 50 airmiles. ( Usually it's spend $120 get 35).
They need to step up their game.
I can only spend so much on buy x number of items and donate each month.

Yikes 9 bags of Tostitos for $23.94 =95 airmiles,,, not to great!
The Foodland Blue Friday allows for the purchase of salsa sauce and is cheaper. $11 for 4 items and requires 8 . (Foodland is out for me as it is not within my region and safe for me to shop at right now).


Hugs Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

The only thing that looked good to me was the Cadbury spend $25 get 50 - I'll stock up for Easter and  get those miles.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Me too on the My Offers,, only thing that is half decent out of them all this week is spend 50$ get 50 airmiles. ( Usually it's spend $120 get 35).
> They need to step up their game.
> I can only spend so much on buy x number of items and donate each month.


My offer is spend $165 get 30 but my Mom's card has the spend $50 get 50 so I will use her card this week.  I may even cash in some of her miles as I will be buying her a Corned beef brisket from Sobeys for St Paddy's Day.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My offer is spend $165 get 30 but my Mom's card has the spend $50 get 50 so I will use her card this week.  I may even cash in some of her miles as I will be buying her a Corned beef brisket from Sobeys for St Paddy's Day.



Wow I thought my spend offer was bad.....wow.
Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, St Patrick's day ,,,I am always in Disney Springs on that day....I am going to have to figure out something fun to do here this year.

Maybe buy some garden stuff.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Airmiles isn't what it used to be at all. I'm disappointed in the offers of late. If an offer works with what I have planned for the week I'll pick it up. If not, I'm not purchasing and storing things for meager miles.

I think I will do the Cadbury offer and pick up a roast. I have the spend $50 get 50AM so that should about cover it.


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone received their 80AM for using the email code and purchasing at Staples (from a few weeks ago). I have the code on my receipt but haven't seen the 80AM yet?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Did Wayfair  leave airmilesshops?  Trying to do some room decorating for DD, and had some stuff picked out  I was going to use as part of the promo, but I don't see it there anymore?


----------



## TammyLynn33

I just grabbed another 10 boxes of granola and 4 boxes of cereal plus a couple things $54 spend 172 miles and I tried to use the get my offers .. we will see I never have much luck with those.

I have 4/5 shops done. Both big kids birthdays are done and a decent indigo shop for the boys which I can write off .. and I managed to find daughter here birks at the shoe company so 4/5. I’m debating an Apple Watch that would make 5/5. We will see if I can justify that .. lol I hate spending on me


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Did Wayfair  leave airmilesshops?  Trying to do some room decorating for DD, and had some stuff picked out  I was going to use as part of the promo, but I don't see it there anymore?



Yes they are not listed anymore....I was so sad about this as my youngest son and his wife just bought a ton of stuff from Wayfair for their new home and I was unable to get any airmiles ,,not even the outdoor Garden Box they bought at Rona gave me any airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Has anyone received their 80AM for using the email code and purchasing at Staples (from a few weeks ago). I have the code on my receipt but haven't seen the 80AM yet?


*no I've been waiting as well but I did just find this new one that I'm going to use! It will perhaps become my $100 Mastercard transaction (my weekly targeted one)  and one towards the AMS offer

*


----------



## CanadianKrista

There are 100 Bonus miles on that Disney Luggage now for those that were tempted...


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Just sharing my Happy Day story
Freaking GIANT Sigh of RELIEF!!!!!!!!!!
My little sister got the Pfizer Vaccine shot today.
I have been soooooooooooooooooo worried about her doing PSW in the community.
Such a relief. Literally crying.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

CanadianKrista said:


> The only thing that looked good to me was the Cadbury spend $25 get 50 - I'll stock up for Easter and get those miles.





ottawamom said:


> I think I will do the Cadbury offer and pick up a roast. I have the spend $50 get 50AM so that should about cover it.


I just bought a bunch of British Easter chocolates from a local British Shoppe so buying the Canadian Easter chocolates just won't be happening.  They all say that British chocolate is better and that the orange smarties taste like orange and that one I have to say yes they do.    Yummy.  I can't wait go pick up my stuff and see what I actually bought.  Yup a small road trip but they do have curbside pickup if I want but I think I am going to go inside and see what else they have that isn't on the website.


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Metro for a few things today, first time in a store in ages, I had a spend $175 offer but I didn't spend that much. I am still amazed at how many people don't know how to follow the arrows or stay apart. This is why I don't go in stores often any more! Any way. Sad I only earned a handful of AM, earning any is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> I just bought a bunch of British Easter chocolates from a local British Shoppe so buying the Canadian Easter chocolates just won't be happening.  They all say that British chocolate is better and that the orange smarties taste like orange and that one I have to say yes they do.    Yummy.  I can't wait go pick up my stuff and see what I actually bought.  Yup a small road trip but they do have curbside pickup if I want but I think I am going to go inside and see what else they have that isn't on the website.


Yummmm. I hit up the British store for my black aniseed balls before Christmas. (a tradition, and Bulk Barn doesn't carry them anymore) So many good treats. Canadian Cadbury is so much better than Hershey, and British Cadbury is a step above ours. I'm going to have to go and get some Smarties, now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> id Wayfair leave airmilesshops? Trying to do some room decorating for DD, and had some stuff picked out I was going to use as part of the promo, but I don't see it there anymore?


Sadly....no they are not a partner anymore.  Of course when I have made the decision to buy some items for our home, then they are not a partner.

BUT

Find what you like on wayfair, and note the brand/company/and model...and you might luck out on finding with a different retailer that might be a partner with airmiles shops.  I lucked out and found a desk I liked from Wayfair, but I found the same model being offered on both Staples, and Walmart.  I have noticed that many companies ( HomeDepot, Lowes, Walmart, Best Buy ) have many of the same items now as Wayfair.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Stole this from fb group I have no info tho


----------



## bababear_50

AIR MILES BONUS BOOM will be back from March 25 to April 14, 2021. Be prepared with the right credit card in hand!

https://milesopedia.com/en/rewards/air-miles-bonus-boom-spring-2021/


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Stole this from fb group I have no info tho
> View attachment 561966


*Yeah i noticed a tiny sneak preview of the possibility of another Bonus Boom (usually BUST for us!!) when i was looking for any Staples offers

But the dates don't quite match up with the ones your image shows?
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Ah will it be a Bonus Boom or a Bonus Bust for me... that is the question


----------



## Donald - my hero

*question for other online shopper who are trying to maximize the current promo. Do you think it matters if I buy things from Amazon that don't fall under the valid categories OR is just spending any $ will count? I have a couple of things that I can get from several sites but i loath paying for shipping so I will be trying to keep that to a minimum. Meaning that if something is available from let's say Etsy/Ebay as well as Amazon but doesn't earn miles on Amazon I'll buy it from one of those stores UNLESS it has shipping costs.

Am i making any sense here? It's all messy in my head so i can't tease this out!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Ah will it be a Bonus Boom or a Bonus Bust for me... that is the question


*I'll do a "cost analysis" once again and report what I find. Usually the "BIG bonus" is only around 95 miles so if you can't do the individual offers it's rarely worth the effort. I find it annoying that they are encouraging us to get out and shop beyond our own areas to get those miles when we should still be trying to limit our contacts with others. Vaccines or not, we're not at the other side of COVID-19 yet.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I'll do a "cost analysis" once again and report what I find. Usually the "BIG bonus" is only around 95 miles so if you can't do the individual offers it's rarely worth the effort. I find it annoying that they are encouraging us to get out and shop beyond our own areas to get those miles when we should still be trying to limit our contacts with others. Vaccines or not, we're not at the other side of COVID-19 yet.


I get annoyed when they keep trying to get you to buy a new car.  I mean really how many new cars are people going to buy?   Aren't people like me who keep their cars for years and years?


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'll do a "cost analysis" once again and report what I find. Usually the "BIG bonus" is only around 95 miles so if you can't do the individual offers it's rarely worth the effort. I find it annoying that they are encouraging us to get out and shop beyond our own areas to get those miles when we should still be trying to limit our contacts with others. Vaccines or not, we're not at the other side of COVID-19 yet.*



i distinctly remember a very similar ad last bonus boom. the “BMO offer” is signing up as a new card holder. that was a disappointing thing to learn last time...

i think i could reach one of the higher levels for the online event right now though. all our shopping is still online, and with a kid who grows like a weed we always need new clothes, shoes, etc.


----------



## ottawamom

Absolutely. The majority of the BMO offer is for a new CC. The actual amount Airmiles is kicking into the promotion is probably another 95AM (like the last one in February, which still hasn't posted yet )

I went shopping at Sobeys today. DS1 (who doesn't use his card) had an offer for buy almost anything get 95 AM. He was lucky I happened to look at his offers. I picked up some carrots on his card. Easier than bonus boom anyday.


----------



## bababear_50

I guess I am just not interested in another Bonus Boom if all it involves is more spending on my BMO credit card and ordering from Airmiles online portal. 145 Airmiles seems so low for doing three offers and having to spend the basic of $350.00 on my credit card.

Someone at Airmiles needs to be a bit more creative right now.
JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion).

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Here's the rest of the BMO offer. DS3 just received it in his email.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Absolutely. The majority of the BMO offer is for a new CC. The actual amount Airmiles is kicking into the promotion is probably another 95AM (like the last one in February, which still hasn't posted yet )
> 
> I went shopping at Sobeys today. DS1 (who doesn't use his card) had an offer for buy almost anything get 95 AM. He was lucky I happened to look at his offers. I picked up some carrots on his card. Easier than bonus boom anyday.


Are you referring to the BMO Bonus Boom AM's?  If that is it mine posted Feb.25th.  Check your account for around that date.
Question about the Sobey's offer.  I used to get those offers on the Sobey's/Foodland sites but they don't show up anymore.  Is there a spot other than the AM's website that I might find this?  *Never mind, I just found it.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Are you referring to the BMO Bonus Boom AM's?  If that is it mine posted Feb.25th.  Check your account for around that date.
> Question about the Sobey's offer.  I used to get those offers on the Sobey's/Foodland sites but they don't show up anymore.  Is there a spot other than the AM's website that I might find this?  *Never mind, I just found it.



The BMO miles have posted but not the 95 for doing 3 offers.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Here's the rest of the BMO offer. DS3 just received it in his email.
> 
> View attachment 562042



I have honestly only done the Bonus Boom when it coincides with my spending. If the offers are for things/amounts I was going to spend anyways. The miles for completing the 3 offers is always low so I never go out of my way for this.
Covid has actually made this easier for me as we used to get our gas across the border but couldn’t for the past year so we go to Shell more often now.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Are you referring to the BMO Bonus Boom AM's?  If that is it mine posted Feb.25th.  Check your account for around that date.
> Question about the Sobey's offer.  I used to get those offers on the Sobey's/Foodland sites but they don't show up anymore.  Is there a spot other than the AM's website that I might find this?  *Never mind, I just found it.


The bonus 95AM from Airmiles. I didn't do the BMO part of the offer this time.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> The bonus 95AM from Airmiles. I didn't do the BMO part of the offer this time.


They are soooo slow!  I don't love when they start a new offer before cleaning up the last one.  It gets to confusing.


----------



## hdrolfe

That BMO offer is a bit sad. I won't be spending that much at partners given the decreasing number of partners! No Sobeys, I'm not spending that much at Metro and Shell. Oh well... I currently have enough AM for flights in December, or hotels. I'd like to be able to cover both but we'll see!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I am bored
I decided to try and come up with some *Airmiles Bonus ideas for a Promo*
Let's Pretend.............................................
Here are a few items..
feel free to add to the list................................................................................let's be creative!!!

A few NEW Promo names
***Airmiles Dash***
***Bonus Bucks**
**Airmiles Blue Booster***
**Blue Challenge***
**Blue Huddle*
**Airmiles connect***
**Airmiles Endless Summer**
** Airmiles Slam***
** Spring Blue Bloom***
**Airmiles Splish!! Splash!!! Dash!! ** (my favorite)
**Airmiles Quest*

Shell
Buy one car Ultimate wash and a bag of chips, Pretzels , Popcorn-Doritos King size chocolate bar.
One bottles of water and a instore sandwich & ice cream treat
Download the Shell carwash App & buy one car wash
Buy one Shell gift card & 2l of pop




Grocery Stores
Buy 4 fresh organic produce items
Buy  2 Ice cream treats
Buy one fresh Bakery item and One Milk product
Buy 2 garden /floral products
Buy one instore meal deal
Buy $25.00 in groceries and donate to in store food bank
Buy 2 cleaning products and one laundry product.
Buy 3 Homegrown ( Canada, Ontario) fresh fruit/Veggie products.

Online
Redeem 1 or 2  95 cash airmiles for 1 or 2  Airmiles vouchers
Redeem airmiles on one dream product.
Donate min 95 Airmiles to the Foodbank






Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am bored
> I decided to try and come up with some *Airmiles Bonus ideas for a Promo*
> Let's Pretend.............................................
> Here are a few items..
> feel free to add to the list................................................................................let's be creative!!!
> 
> A few NEW Promo names
> ***Airmiles Dash***
> ***Bonus Bucks**
> **Airmiles Blue Booster***
> **Blue Challenge***
> **Blue Huddle*
> **Airmiles connect***
> **Airmiles Endless Summer**
> ** Airmiles Slam***
> ** Spring Blue Bloom***
> **Airmiles Splish!! Splash!!! Dash!! ** (my favorite)
> **Airmiles Quest*
> 
> Shell
> Buy one car Ultimate wash and a bag of chips, Pretzels , Popcorn-Doritos King size chocolate bar.
> One bottles of water and a instore sandwich & ice cream treat
> Download the Shell carwash App & buy one car wash
> Buy one Shell gift card & 2l of pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery Stores
> Buy 4 fresh organic produce items
> Buy  2 Ice cream treats
> Buy one fresh Bakery item and One Milk product
> Buy 2 garden /floral products
> Buy one instore meal deal
> Buy $25.00 in groceries and donate to in store food bank
> Buy 2 cleaning products and one laundry product.
> 
> 
> Online
> Redeem 1 or 2  95 cash airmiles for 1 or 2  Airmiles vouchers
> Redeem airmiles on one dream product.
> Donate min 95 Airmiles to the Foodbank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I do enjoy the 'Airmiles Dash' because that's always how it makes me feel, lol.  
You have some good ideas there.


----------



## bababear_50

No Airmiles today but I did get a good shop in at Rexall,, my secret me stash is growing steadily.
Next years Christmas Fund is up to = $190.00 (this will cover wrap,cards,chocolate/candy treats and a few stocking stuffer treats.

Hugs Mel
PS.
Sorry I feel left out on the PC &Airmiles Pharmacy shopping trip threads.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

cari12 said:


> I have honestly only done the Bonus Boom when it coincides with my spending. If the offers are for things/amounts I was going to spend anyways. The miles for completing the 3 offers is always low so I never go out of my way for this.
> Covid has actually made this easier for me as we used to get our gas across the border but couldn’t for the past year so we go to Shell more often now


I am the same way.  

I have a few items that I have my eye on that I would be able to maybe participate in.  We will see how patient I can be before ordering


----------



## dancin Disney style

Heads up...if you’ve ordered anything from Amazon you might have a problem getting it.

I just heard on the news that the Brampton Amazon location has been ordered to shut down.  All workers are ordered into 14 days isolation.

If I’ve got that wrong....someone PLEASE correct me.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> Heads up...if you’ve ordered anything from Amazon you might have a problem getting it.
> 
> I just heard on the news that the Brampton Amazon location has been ordered to shut down.  All workers are ordered into 14 days isolation.
> 
> If I’ve got that wrong....someone PLEASE correct me.



I literally just placed a $100 order this aft .. sigh


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just heard it again...it’s correct.  It’s the Heritage Rd location


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I did all my birthday shopping and household spring shop and my 750 miles already posted z that was crazy quick


----------



## ElCray

Finally used up the last of my Sobeys gift cards. Had a "just ok" shop with the 100 AM coupon code stacking with the spend $75 for 75 AM, plus 9 bags of Tostitos (!!) for 95 AM. Spent $153 got 289.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I am bored
> I decided to try and come up with some *Airmiles Bonus ideas for a Promo*
> Let's Pretend.............................................
> Here are a few items..
> feel free to add to the list................................................................................let's be creative!!!
> 
> A few NEW Promo names
> ***Airmiles Dash***
> ***Bonus Bucks**
> **Airmiles Blue Booster***
> **Blue Challenge***
> **Blue Huddle*
> **Airmiles connect***
> **Airmiles Endless Summer**
> ** Airmiles Slam***
> ** Spring Blue Bloom***
> **Airmiles Splish!! Splash!!! Dash!! ** (my favorite)
> **Airmiles Quest*
> 
> Shell
> Buy one car Ultimate wash and a bag of chips, Pretzels , Popcorn-Doritos King size chocolate bar.
> One bottles of water and a instore sandwich & ice cream treat
> Download the Shell carwash App & buy one car wash
> Buy one Shell gift card & 2l of pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery Stores
> Buy 4 fresh organic produce items
> Buy  2 Ice cream treats
> Buy one fresh Bakery item and One Milk product
> Buy 2 garden /floral products
> Buy one instore meal deal
> Buy $25.00 in groceries and donate to in store food bank
> Buy 2 cleaning products and one laundry product.
> Buy 3 Homegrown ( Canada, Ontario) fresh fruit/Veggie products.
> 
> Online
> Redeem 1 or 2  95 cash airmiles for 1 or 2  Airmiles vouchers
> Redeem airmiles on one dream product.
> Donate min 95 Airmiles to the Foodbank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Mel
Love these. Love your thinking with the two ice cream treats.. I’m thinking they need a PMS survival bonus .. 1 frozen ice cream treat, 1 chocolate anything and 1 bag of chips and kind and receive bonus miles ..


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Mel
> Love these. Love your thinking with the two ice cream treats.. I’m thinking they need a PMS survival bonus .. 1 frozen ice cream treat, 1 chocolate anything and 1 bag of chips and kind and receive bonus miles ..



Sounds great to me!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinkerone said:


> Oh, please let me know how you do with the blanket.  I have been thinking of getting one but as you say, they are not cheap.  Didn't realize AM's had them.  I haven't check the products in a while.



@tinkerone...well it has been about a week of using my weighted throw.  I am finding that I don't wake as many times during the night, the only problem I have is that the throw is very warm, it has sherpa on one side so in the morning, my PJs are usually a bit wet from sweating.  I am seriously considering buying the Hush Iced 2.0 weighted blanket, hoping that it would be "cooler" for me.  Just need to determine if I want the 15lb or 20lb.


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> @tinkerone...well it has been about a week of using my weighted throw.  I am finding that I don't wake as many times during the night, the only problem I have is that the throw is very warm, it has sherpa on one side so in the morning, my PJs are usually a bit wet from sweating.  I am seriously considering buying the Hush Iced 2.0 weighted blanket, hoping that it would be "cooler" for me.  Just need to determine if I want the 15lb or 20lb.


Thanks for the response.  If you do get the other let me know about that as well.  I'm still fence sitting on this.


----------



## ottawamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> @tinkerone...well it has been about a week of using my weighted throw.  I am finding that I don't wake as many times during the night, the only problem I have is that the throw is very warm, it has sherpa on one side so in the morning, my PJs are usually a bit wet from sweating.  I am seriously considering buying the Hush Iced 2.0 weighted blanket, hoping that it would be "cooler" for me.  Just need to determine if I want the 15lb or 20lb.


Wait a minute. Do you mean to say they make cooling weighted blankets. This could be an absolute game changer for me (especially in the summer)


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Stole this from fb group I have no info tho
> View attachment 561966



Just thought of a way to double dip on this Bonus Boom. The current Mix and Match for shopping on AirMileshops goes until March 28. The above Bonus Boom starts March 25 so if there’s an AirMileshops offer on the Bonus Boom, you can cover both by shopping March 25-27th.


----------



## alohamom

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> @tinkerone...well it has been about a week of using my weighted throw.  I am finding that I don't wake as many times during the night, the only problem I have is that the throw is very warm, it has sherpa on one side so in the morning, my PJs are usually a bit wet from sweating.  I am seriously considering buying the Hush Iced 2.0 weighted blanket, hoping that it would be "cooler" for me.  Just need to determine if I want the 15lb or 20lb.



My daughter uses a weighted blanket and found the same thing so she sleeps with a fan on. She finds the fan works as white noise and says she usually gets a very peaceful sleep this way. Just fyi, before you buy the cooling version.


----------



## TammyLynn33

alohamom said:


> My daughter uses a weighted blanket and found the same thing so she sleeps with a fan on. She finds the fan works as white noise and says she usually gets a very peaceful sleep this way. Just fyi, before you buy the cooling version.



I bought a cooling one from bed bath . It’s a blanket in no way is it cooling imo. .a blanket is a blanket .. I’m always warm but ..still wanted to give my two cents..
Oh and if you share a bed and it’s half off on the night you’ll never be able to pull it up or over lol


----------



## ottawamom

Good to know. DH might not appreciate the added weight over him when I get too hot and throw the blankets his direction. He's already wondering why he's suffering from night sweats   .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Mix and Match promo - so the $500 is the total spend across 5 stores. Meaning, I could spend $200 at Staples, $100 at Indigo, etc up to $500?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> Wait a minute. Do you mean to say they make cooling weighted blankets. This could be an absolute game changer for me (especially in the summer)



Yes, and Hushblankets also have a combo in which you get the weighted blanket and a cover for the winter and one for the summer.

Here is the description of the cooling weighted blanket from their website:

_The Hush Iced 2.0 cooling weighted blanket is the coldest fabric in your house, guaranteed. 

Whether you are a hot sleeper or want to enjoy the benefits of a weighted blanket in the summertime, the Hush Iced was made for you!

Fall asleep faster, stay asleep longer, and ease your stress and anxiety just like with our Classic Hush blanket._


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Mix and Match promo - so the $500 is the total spend across 5 stores. Meaning, I could spend $200 at Staples, $100 at Indigo, etc up to $500?


*That's correct, and there's no minimum transaction per store either so if you're finding yourself getting close, just pick up something that you'd normally buy in the grocery/drug store from Well. ca and you'll be good to go. OR if you find something available in 2 stores, split the transaction over the 2 stores to get the 5 stores done. It's a good idea to make sure you'll earn at least one mile from each transaction though,  helps with tracking and potential proof later. That's what I'm working on -- have several lists going and my brain is getting really muddled by it all 

*


----------



## ottawamom

Someone posted on the Airmiles thread on RFD that you need to make sure to collect at least 1AM at each sponsor/retailer in order to qualify for the Mix and Match. It was a heated discussion with quoted online chats. I don't know what is true but it might be worth making sure that you purchase enough at each retailer to qualify for 1AM just to be safe.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Someone posted on the Airmiles thread on RFD that you need to make sure to collect at least 1AM at each sponsor/retailer in order to qualify for the Mix and Match. It was a heated discussion with quoted online chats. I don't know what is true but it might be worth making sure that you purchase enough at each retailer to qualify for 1AM just to be safe.


*yup,  I agree with this (and should have included that in my post , I'll add it now) whether it's stated or not,  I will make sure my orders earn me at least one mile.  That makes it easier for me to track when they do (or don't) post.  If I can't earn any miles,  there's no reason to deal with the stress the AMS portal creates *


----------



## mort1331

OK OT since I really dont do AM too much anymore,,,,but still love all you and this is the best place to keep in touch with you all.
For those in the Ontario region that need to get out safe and get your Disney on.
Open till July 2021, so We will be going not sure when.
Cool to meet up with a few of you there.
Enjoy


----------



## tinkerone

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> @tinkerone...well it has been about a week of using my weighted throw.  I am finding that I don't wake as many times during the night, the only problem I have is that the throw is very warm, it has sherpa on one side so in the morning, my PJs are usually a bit wet from sweating.  I am seriously considering buying the Hush Iced 2.0 weighted blanket, hoping that it would be "cooler" for me.  Just need to determine if I want the 15lb or 20lb.


I see they have the Hush blanket on Amazon.ca, not sure if it would be eligible for AM's as they keep changing their categories but thought I would toss this out there.  It would be great for the upcoming AM's event if it qualifies.


----------



## ElCray

I bought two sizes of shoes from Hudson's Bay thru Airmilesshops as I wasn't sure which one would fit my daughter. Does anyone know how long it takes the miles to be adjusted after the return?


----------



## CanadianKrista

Sigh.  I'm chasing AM from an airmilesshop on Dec 15, which had a 10x multiplier.  I bough an iPad at The Source, specifically not buying it at Apple since it was an exclusion.  I first went to missing miles in Feb, 60 days later, and said I didn't get base or bonus.  They quoted me the 90 days for bonus miles on the 10x, and said reply to the email after 90 days if you still don't have them.  So today I do that, and they come back and quote me the Apple store exclusions.  Grrrr......maybe I'll get my miles some day.  This was all after the debacle where I ordered the iPad at Staples on Black Friday, and then waited and waited for a shipping notice, and eventually when I talked to someone they said my order was cancelled due to no stock.  Bah.


----------



## ottawamom

I always treat Airmilesshops shopping as a bonus if the miles actually show up in my account. I've had so much trouble with them the few times I have shopped online. Best of luck, (try tomorrow it is St Patty's day, maybe the luck of the Irish will be on your side). Keep at it, I've decided it's a matter of will's. You can wear them down. Try a voice conversation instead of email.


----------



## bababear_50

So I just did an online CHAT with Airmiles.
I have used Shell because usually my receipt says the airmiles I've earned and it usually posts within a few days.

Well my Shell airmiles just haven't posted properly lately . I have just come to find out they can take 120 days to post bonus airmiles from an instore purchase. So no more receipt proof of earned airmiles & no more quick turn around.

Hello ESSO OR Petro Canada


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer
Buy a $50.00 Amazon ,, or $50.00 PlayStation Or a $50.00 iTunes gift card 
get 20 bonus airmiles.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-18-to-24/single/12


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AWESOME news on the gift cards! That's better return than the Shell offer, need to buy a $100 Amazon card to get the 20 miles.*
*EEEK even better, my blueberries are on for $2.99 a bag! Both freezers are huge and I'm getting down, I'll make a few trips to get the 3 swipes of my Samsung pay to snag the extra 50 miles as well 
OOOh apples are .99/lb and they passed my introduction phase so long as i cook the he'll out of them in the instant pot (even bought myself a fancy pants peeler!) 
OMG each page is better than the previous, I'm down to one carton of milk and it's on for $3.99 - that's almost $3 off! (only able to drink lactose free and that stuff is crazy $$$$) 
OOOH I need some ziplock bags, they're on for 2.99 , buy 2 get 10 AM

For me I have to shop at Metro for about 90% of our groceries anyway and while airmiles are a pull, the dollar is still the king! It's not very often that I can find this many items that I need & use on sale at the same time. Now come on AM gods, give me a threshold spend offer cause it's gonna be a BIG trip!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just placed order #2 on my way towards the 5 shops. Slow going when the brain is full of gel!!
First was Staples, ordered a shredder, picked it up in less than 30 minutes. Cost $159.99 & will earn me 185 miles once coupon & MC threshold are applied (the 10 base miles already posted)
Tonight was thru Well .ca for a bunch of things i could get elsewhere but hey, don't need to go to numerous stores, they carry several CDN items that are natural/safe for my skin and their warehouse is about 15 minutes away I should get the order in a few days. Total cost $81.30 & will earn me 4 base plus the 75 miles for 2 stores

So far spent $241.29 and will earn 264 miles. Not often that online shopping comes anywhere close to my 1:1 ratio which is why I'm determined to make this happen!

I need to spend another $258.71 over 3 more stores to earn another 675 miles from this promo, this is worth the mental effort!!! I have a list working for Hudson Bay and Amazon but the 3rd store might be tricky?? I've been staring at ETSY for days now, they have some really cute Disney materials but finding stores that don't charge crazy high shipping charges is almost impossible. Any suggestions for other stores??

Once i complete this promo I'm looking at spending as close to $500 as possible (not much more if I can make it happen!) and earn a total of at least 950 miles. This is better for me than Blue whatever days at Sobeys/Foodland, I'm a happy Duck right now  *


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer
> Buy a $50.00 Amazon ,, or $50.00 PlayStation Or a $50.00 iTunes gift card
> get 20 bonus airmiles.
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-18-to-24/single/12


I just got an email of 'spend $50 at Metro (or Shell) and get 100 AM's' from BMO so that will work well.  I'll get a gift card and 120 AM's in total.


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> So I just did an online CHAT with Airmiles.
> I have used Shell because usually my receipt says the airmiles I've earned and it usually posts within a few days.
> 
> Well my Shell airmiles just haven't posted properly lately . I have just come to find out they can take 120 days to post bonus airmiles from an instore purchase. So no more receipt proof of earned airmiles & no more quick turn around.
> 
> Hello ESSO OR Petro Canada
> View attachment 562931
> View attachment 562932
> Hugs
> Mel


esso gets you pc points


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So I just did an online CHAT with Airmiles.
> I have used Shell because usually my receipt says the airmiles I've earned and it usually posts within a few days.
> 
> Well my Shell airmiles just haven't posted properly lately . I have just come to find out they can take 120 days to post bonus airmiles from an instore purchase. So no more receipt proof of earned airmiles & no more quick turn around.
> 
> Hello ESSO OR Petro Canada
> View attachment 562931
> View attachment 562932
> Hugs
> Mel



Petro points are linked to HBC which are linked to Airmiles... so you can kind of do that, you go to Petro, get your points there, also earn some HBC points for going there and those get converted to Airmiles.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys has GC on offer as well. $150 get 100AM and Foodland $100 get 50AM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I have used Shell because usually my receipt says the airmiles I've earned and it usually posts within a few days.
> 
> Well my Shell airmiles just haven't posted properly lately . I have just come to find out they can take 120 days to post bonus airmiles from an instore purchase. So no more receipt proof of earned airmiles & no more quick turn around.


I am always double checking our AM to watch for Shell to make sure they are posted correctly.  So far, we have had good luck.  I know that there was a post on a FB page about shell miles not posting correctly.  It is super frustrating when things don't post correctly.  I mean, it's their whole business...You would think that they would make sure miles are posting correctly and that people shouldn't have to point out inconsistencies  


Donald - my hero said:


> I've been staring at ETSY for days now, they have some really cute Disney materials but finding stores that don't charge crazy high shipping charges is almost impossible. Any suggestions for other stores??


I wish I could point you in the right direction.  I have found the same.  Disney prints are expensive.


----------



## LauraLap

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys has GC on offer as well. $150 get 100AM and Foodland $100 get 50AM.


Do you know if we buy more than one GC, do we get more Airmiles or is it 100AM max?


----------



## ottawamom

You can purchase up to 5 GC per collector #. You will receive 500AM for purchasing 5x$150GC.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOAH! The order I made with Well .ca at 1:15 am has already posted and triggered the 75 for the mix & match to post as well.

Next will be an amazon order for store # 3 but I'm not sure which for my 4th & 5th yet*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *WOAH! The order I made with Well .ca at 1:15 am has already posted and triggered the 75 for the mix & match to post as well.
> 
> Next will be an amazon order for store # 3 but I'm not sure which for my 4th & 5th yet*


I know I know it's posting so fast!!!
So happy it posted for you!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## LauraLap

I made 5 purchases with airmiles shops. They have all posted except Amazon. Has anyone had issues with Amazon posting them later? I'm getting nervous as that was a BIG purchase!


----------



## tinkerone

I made a purchase two weeks ago though AM shops at the Timex store and I just *KNOW* I'm going to have to fight for those AM's.  Not that it is a lot but it is owed.


----------



## marchingstar

i should have 5 done through airmilesshops. still waiting for carter’s to post, but i’m also still waiting for the package to arrive, so that’s okay. 

i also could very easily do a 6th. i’m kind of kicking myself for not trying to spread my shops over 2 cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

LauraLap said:


> I made 5 purchases with airmiles shops. They have all posted except Amazon. Has anyone had issues with Amazon posting them later? I'm getting nervous as that was a BIG purchase!


*Aw yes, Amazon, the stress-inducing store!*
*Let's see if i can help you out with this. You need to follow the rules EXACTLY to get miles - that means an empty cart before you start shopping. i will fill up my cart to see how much I'm going to be spending and then remove them to my "save for later list", sign out of my account, sign out of my Airmiles account, sign back into to the AMS account and click thru to Amazon, sign into that account and then move the items into my cart and check out. Caveat, they changed all the stupid categories first back in August and it is even more confusing than ever! The list used to be only the exclusions and now it's only items that are INCLUDED. Worse than that, it seems they change regularly *
*Catergories now (black list) and in August (red list) 


Before this change happened I was able to earn miles by topping up my gift card balance but I haven't tried that trick since mid 2020 so no idea if that still works of not, instead I buy a gift card when it has miles at either Shell or Metro.*

*Here's how I handle making sure i get at least some miles because it seems to me that if i trigger at least one of the categories then the entire order counts but i can't be sure about this yet. 

I will take an item from my wish list, put the item into the search bar using All departments and see what it pops up as, example, hubby needs a new wrist brace
and it pops up under "health care" which isn't included*


*BUT if i force it to search within an included category while still using all departments on the left hand side like this:*

*It will now appear like THIS within an included category*



*I then take a screenshot SHOWING that it is within an included category (the one just above, but no editing like i've done here  ) so that if they ask for proof, I can show them that YUP, it is within an included category. 

Does this take extra time? DUH, yes it does! And be super super SUPER careful because if jumping thru all these hoops takes too long you will end up being signed out of your AMS account .. if you use the Chrome extension you'll see this quickly since it will turn grey, like this:

Simply click on that symbol and it will prompt you to sign back in
and it will now be blue, plunk your stuff in your cart now and check out!


There's ZERO need to do this for every single item, just do it for one until you find something that fits one of the stated categories. If it ever comes time to fight, most AM agents will take proof of the one item and apply the miles to the entire order. YUP, I did this over the Shop The Block promo. Didn't need to prove anything just said i was missing all my miles and they didn't seem to care but i was fully prepared!*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aw yes, Amazon, the stress-inducing store!*
> *Let's see if i can help you out with this. You need to follow the rules EXACTLY to get miles - that means an empty cart before you start shopping. i will fill up my cart to see how much I'm going to be spending and then remove them to my "save for later list", sign out of my account, sign out of my Airmiles account, sign back into to the AMS account and click thru to Amazon, sign into that account and then move the items into my cart and check out. Caveat, they changed all the stupid categories first back in August and it is even more confusing than ever! The list used to be only the exclusions and now it's only items that are INCLUDED. Worse than that, it seems they change regularly *
> *Catergories now (black list) and in August (red list)
> View attachment 563357View attachment 563358
> 
> Before this change happened I was able to earn miles by topping up my gift card balance but I haven't tried that trick since mid 2020 so no idea if that still works of not, instead I buy a gift card when it has miles at either Shell or Metro.*
> 
> *Here's how I handle making sure i get at least some miles because it seems to me that if i trigger at least one of the categories then the entire order counts but i can't be sure about this yet.
> 
> I will take an item from my wish list, put the item into the search bar using All departments and see what it pops up as, example, hubby needs a new wrist brace
> and it pops up under "health care" which isn't included*
> View attachment 563362
> 
> *BUT if i force it to search within an included category while still using all departments on the left hand side like this:*
> View attachment 563364
> *It will now appear like THIS within an included category*
> 
> View attachment 563371
> 
> *I then take a screenshot SHOWING that it is within an included category (the one just above, but no editing like i've done here  ) so that if they ask for proof, I can show them that YUP, it is within an included category.
> 
> Does this take extra time? DUH, yes it does! And be super super SUPER careful because if jumping thru all these hoops takes too long you will end up being signed out of your AMS account .. if you use the Chrome extension you'll see this quickly since it will turn grey, like this:
> View attachment 563365
> Simply click on that symbol and it will prompt you to sign back in
> and it will now be blue, plunk your stuff in your cart now and check out!
> View attachment 563368
> 
> There's ZERO need to do this for every single item, just do it for one until you find something that fits one of the stated categories. If it ever comes time to fight, most AM agents will take proof of the one item and apply the miles to the entire order. YUP, I did this over the Shop The Block promo. Didn't need to prove anything just said i was missing all my miles and they didn't seem to care but i was fully prepared!*


I just learned lots, thanks for the post.  Wish there was a way to save posts because I KNOW I'll be hunting this one down in the future.  
Again, thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

tinkerone said:


> I just learned lots, thanks for the post.  Wish there was a way to save posts because I KNOW I'll be hunting this one down in the future.
> Again, thanks!


You can bookmark it. Then go to your account later and look for it in your “Bookmarks”. Click that flag on the top right corner (circled in red below).


----------



## LauraLap

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aw yes, Amazon, the stress-inducing store!*
> *Let's see if i can help you out with this. You need to follow the rules EXACTLY to get miles - that means an empty cart before you start shopping. i will fill up my cart to see how much I'm going to be spending and then remove them to my "save for later list", sign out of my account, sign out of my Airmiles account, sign back into to the AMS account and click thru to Amazon, sign into that account and then move the items into my cart and check out. Caveat, they changed all the stupid categories first back in August and it is even more confusing than ever! The list used to be only the exclusions and now it's only items that are INCLUDED. Worse than that, it seems they change regularly *
> *Catergories now (black list) and in August (red list)
> View attachment 563357View attachment 563358
> 
> Before this change happened I was able to earn miles by topping up my gift card balance but I haven't tried that trick since mid 2020 so no idea if that still works of not, instead I buy a gift card when it has miles at either Shell or Metro.*
> 
> *Here's how I handle making sure i get at least some miles because it seems to me that if i trigger at least one of the categories then the entire order counts but i can't be sure about this yet.
> 
> I will take an item from my wish list, put the item into the search bar using All departments and see what it pops up as, example, hubby needs a new wrist brace
> and it pops up under "health care" which isn't included*
> View attachment 563362
> 
> *BUT if i force it to search within an included category while still using all departments on the left hand side like this:*
> View attachment 563364
> *It will now appear like THIS within an included category*
> 
> View attachment 563371
> 
> *I then take a screenshot SHOWING that it is within an included category (the one just above, but no editing like i've done here  ) so that if they ask for proof, I can show them that YUP, it is within an included category.
> 
> Does this take extra time? DUH, yes it does! And be super super SUPER careful because if jumping thru all these hoops takes too long you will end up being signed out of your AMS account .. if you use the Chrome extension you'll see this quickly since it will turn grey, like this:
> View attachment 563365
> Simply click on that symbol and it will prompt you to sign back in
> and it will now be blue, plunk your stuff in your cart now and check out!
> View attachment 563368
> 
> There's ZERO need to do this for every single item, just do it for one until you find something that fits one of the stated categories. If it ever comes time to fight, most AM agents will take proof of the one item and apply the miles to the entire order. YUP, I did this over the Shop The Block promo. Didn't need to prove anything just said i was missing all my miles and they didn't seem to care but i was fully prepared!*


Wow, thank you. I guess my $1400 purchase isn't going to count then. Sigh....


----------



## juniorbugman

So I really think Sobeys is trying to punish me for doing my weekly shopping there.  This week my spend offer is spend $175 get 35 miles.   Really can't they lower it so that I can actually meet that number.  I may be using my Mom's card again as hers is spend $125 get 35.  It doesn't matter to me whose card gets the points as I have cashed in her cash miles as well for items.


----------



## alohamom

juniorbugman said:


> So I really think Sobeys is trying to punish me for doing my weekly shopping there.  This week my spend offer is spend $175 get 35 miles.   Really can't they lower it so that I can actually meet that number.  I may be using my Mom's card again as hers is spend $125 get 35.  It doesn't matter to me whose card gets the points as I have cashed in her cash miles as well for items.


It's not just you Judy, same with me. 
I switched over to my DH's card a few weeks ago to see if maybe the offer would be better on mine but nope! It's worse!


----------



## bababear_50

No good My Offers for me this week and only 5 of them ,,,I used to get min 12 offers.
Oh well looks like a Rexall week for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Oh good! I came to ask about “My offers” and that seems to be the topic!
So, I’m going to Safeway today for the first time in forever. And so I logged into getmyoffers.ca and I have none. Zero. Expired ones all ended feb 28.

however, it seems like for March I’m getting Thrifty’s ones. Which i know is a new thing in general (smileoffers). And probably better because I order TF delivery every 10 days for my parents, my house and my sister.

but now I’m wondering, because TF has taken over as my most frequent store, am I only going to to get TF offers now?


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Aw yes, Amazon, the stress-inducing store!*
> *Let's see if i can help you out with this. You need to follow the rules EXACTLY to get miles - that means an empty cart before you start shopping. i will fill up my cart to see how much I'm going to be spending and then remove them to my "save for later list", sign out of my account, sign out of my Airmiles account, sign back into to the AMS account and click thru to Amazon, sign into that account and then move the items into my cart and check out. Caveat, they changed all the stupid categories first back in August and it is even more confusing than ever! The list used to be only the exclusions and now it's only items that are INCLUDED. Worse than that, it seems they change regularly *
> *Catergories now (black list) and in August (red list)
> View attachment 563357View attachment 563358
> 
> Before this change happened I was able to earn miles by topping up my gift card balance but I haven't tried that trick since mid 2020 so no idea if that still works of not, instead I buy a gift card when it has miles at either Shell or Metro.*
> 
> *Here's how I handle making sure i get at least some miles because it seems to me that if i trigger at least one of the categories then the entire order counts but i can't be sure about this yet.
> 
> I will take an item from my wish list, put the item into the search bar using All departments and see what it pops up as, example, hubby needs a new wrist brace
> and it pops up under "health care" which isn't included*
> View attachment 563362
> 
> *BUT if i force it to search within an included category while still using all departments on the left hand side like this:*
> View attachment 563364
> *It will now appear like THIS within an included category*
> 
> View attachment 563371
> 
> *I then take a screenshot SHOWING that it is within an included category (the one just above, but no editing like i've done here  ) so that if they ask for proof, I can show them that YUP, it is within an included category.
> 
> Does this take extra time? DUH, yes it does! And be super super SUPER careful because if jumping thru all these hoops takes too long you will end up being signed out of your AMS account .. if you use the Chrome extension you'll see this quickly since it will turn grey, like this:
> View attachment 563365
> Simply click on that symbol and it will prompt you to sign back in
> and it will now be blue, plunk your stuff in your cart now and check out!
> View attachment 563368
> 
> There's ZERO need to do this for every single item, just do it for one until you find something that fits one of the stated categories. If it ever comes time to fight, most AM agents will take proof of the one item and apply the miles to the entire order. YUP, I did this over the Shop The Block promo. Didn't need to prove anything just said i was missing all my miles and they didn't seem to care but i was fully prepared!*


Thank you for this! I always look at the category for the listing. Do you know if that’s reliable?


----------



## ottawamom

My threshold spend with Sobeys is higher than I have every spent in the store (except for GC purchases). Cyclically it will drop soon but not by much (down to $125).

It's going to be a good week for me AM wise (Metro 3 cards) Sobeys GC and shop. I'm hoping to collect 815AM (on the 3 cards). I haven't had a total like that all year.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> You can bookmark it. Then go to your account later and look for it in your “Bookmarks”. Click that flag on the top right corner (circled in red below).
> 
> View attachment 563381


Well I just learned ANOTHER thing! Thanks for this one as well.  This will be very handy.


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> I bought two sizes of shoes from Hudson's Bay thru Airmilesshops as I wasn't sure which one would fit my daughter. Does anyone know how long it takes the miles to be adjusted after the return?


Got my answer! Two days!


----------



## cari12

Just a vent and buyer beware for Walmart. I went online last night and ordered 2 items for in-store pick up today. Both items said available for pick up March 19 when I placed the order. I get my confirmation email and it says Estimated delivery date of April 15! The items are for my sons birthday this weekend so I’ll have to go get them somewhere else now. I called Walmart to see if I could cancel the order since they are of no use to me April 15 and they said I just have to wait until then and do a return! They said “the vendor” had confirmed the order so it can’t be cancelled now. They are sold and shipped by Walmart so “the vendor” is Walmart.  Not impressed at all.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am happy that Sobeys has the GC offer! I just finished the last GC. Going to get some after work today!!


----------



## ottawamom

I went to Sobeys this morning to get the GC. Cashier ran them through and no AM on receipt. Instead of just doing a "Make it Right" adjustment and post the AM she got different GC and ran them through using my original GC to pay for them. Bizzare way to do it but the AM showed up on the second receipt.

There was a man in line ahead of me who purchased 3 GC and left without looking at his receipt. He walked away without any AM. ALLWAYS CHECK YOUR RECEIPTS! before leaving the store.

Just a heads up for those heading out to get GC this week.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> I went to Sobeys this morning to get the GC. Cashier ran them through and no AM on receipt. Instead of just doing a "Make it Right" adjustment and post the AM she got different GC and ran them through using my original GC to pay for them. Bizzare way to do it but the AM showed up on the second receipt.
> 
> There was a man in line ahead of me who purchased 3 GC and left without looking at his receipt. He walked away without any AM. ALLWAYS CHECK YOUR RECEIPTS! before leaving the store.
> 
> Just a heads up for those heading out to get GC this week.



Strange. Was it a different type of GC that she used the second time that worked? Or the same type you had picked up?


----------



## juniorbugman

My Sobeys knew that there was an issue with the points not showing up on the receipt so she sold me the gift cards and I paid for them then she had to do a make it right request.   She had it down to a science.


----------



## ottawamom

First ones were Christmas GC, replacements were the 2 part GC where you can load $ onto a card that someone else has in their possession. "Share and Care" I think they call them. I found it odd that the GC weren't working correctly and they hadn't realized it before Friday 11am. The flyer started on Thursday.


----------



## bababear_50

I bought enough boxes of oatmeal for the Spring and Summer seasons and 6 boxes donated to the community Food Drive.
A little over 200 Airmiles collected.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Thank you for this! I always look at the category for the listing. Do you know if that’s reliable?


*I'm gonna say that's a solid "i have no idea!" I've seen the same item show up as "Amazon's Choice" in "fill-in whatever category" you're looking in at the moment, so which is it? It's possible i suppose but personally I prefer to have it show up in one of the 2 ways I showed above, I've fought too many fights over Amazon miles (but not enough to make me stop  )*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wish I could point you in the right direction.  I have found the same.  Disney prints are expensive.



*One of the ETSY stores I've been following because they have TONS of licensed prints has dropped shipping charges and has a great sale going on right now. The fabric itself is expensive YES but I'm only looking for small quantities, like Fat Quarter sizes for a few masks and hand sanitizer bottle holders that I'm making for gifts and those run around $5.25 *

*FabricsnFun*


----------



## AngelDisney

I went to Sobeys and got 5 GC. I purchased them separately and the AM posted on the receipts. I always check before I leave for the GC bonus AM. These will be good until next GC offer. I have not been working hard for the AM. Saving my energy and bullets for the Mega Miles.


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *One of the ETSY stores I've been following because they have TONS of licensed prints has dropped shipping charges and has a great sale going on right now. The fabric itself is expensive YES but I'm only looking for small quantities, like Fat Quarter sizes for a few masks and hand sanitizer bottle holders that I'm making for gifts and those run around $5.25 *
> 
> *FabricsnFun*



Thank you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I managed to spend $300+ at three partners to get the 375 miles.

Sephora: $67 (my new skin care obsession)
Clinique: $43 (repurchase some must-have items)
Staples $199 (new gaming chair for DH)

Woohoo!


----------



## tinkerone

I was on the DIS opening day pricing thread trying to help but it's getting to confusing.  I'll throw this out there, if anyone here needs opening day pricing just ask me and I will get it for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Just wondering if anyone uses Hello Bello Baby (no talc) powder and can recommend it?

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## LauraLap

My son's feet who grow at least a size every year got a new pair of shoes from DSW - thus completing my airmiles quest. I got the full 750AM already posted. PLUS I got the Sobey's gift cards for another 500AM. Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got my 75 mix match miles today after I made a little Chapters purchase last night as my Staples purchase air miles haven't shown up yet and I didn't want to have to fight them for the points.   I had done a Bed Bath and Beyond and their points had posted but Staples didn't.  I bought a few little books and earned a whole 1 air mile at Chapters because my purchase is shipping as 2 orders but it made the $100 spend for 2 shops so I am happy.


----------



## tinkerone

My bad!


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this but it looks like Children's Place is no longer an AM's sponser.



they are still listed, where are you seeing they don't offer AM any more? They still have the AM logo on their webpage.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> they are still listed, where are you seeing they don't offer AM any more? They still have the AM logo on their webpage.


My bad, I deleted my post as well.  I looked under 'Children's Place' in the AM's shops and it's not listed.  I just checked 'THE Children's Place' and there it is.  Sorry for the confusion.
What made me look is that all the email I have been getting from CP, and I get a lot, doesn't show AM's in the offers anymore and it used to.  At least it hasn't shown in my emails over the last two weeks.  
Thanks for asking me this, it made me go back and look.


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly flyers

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1399462?page=11Looks like I will be picking up some family size cereal 
buy 5 boxes @$4.99 get 95 airmiles.

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1399466
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1399809
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1399468
Happy safe shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

So, I went to Sobey's yesterday to get the GC deal before it's over, and apparently the Sobey's here gives a $10 GC when you buy a $150 GC instead of the 100 AMs.  I asked why, and the cashier said that Safeway wants to do their own promotions, so the AM deal is only at Safeway. Needless to say, I'm heading to Safeway at lunch.


----------



## hdrolfe

Had to get (another) new monitor for kiddo, Staples had one on sale and I had a "spend $40 get 80 AM" offer for there so I ordered it for pickup, we'll get it after work today. Since I ordered through the AM portal I assume it would count towards the current spend offer (spend $100 at two stores, etc). So since it was $89 before taxes I need to spend $20 or so somewhere I guess, do I have until Sunday for that? I'll have to check this evening I guess and see what I can do. I can't see getting to the next level though, as much as I'd love the AM, I don't want to spend that much this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Starts tomorrow
https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Starts tomorrow
> https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon


It would be nice to get the last Bonus Boom miles before this one starts.  
Received an email today for the BMO MC offer.  It is spend $350 at participating Partners get 50 AM's.  Should be able to do that so one down.  Hoping for a shell and an AM's shops.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Had to get (another) new monitor for kiddo, Staples had one on sale and I had a "spend $40 get 80 AM" offer for there so I ordered it for pickup, we'll get it after work today. Since I ordered through the AM portal I assume it would count towards the current spend offer (spend $100 at two stores, etc). So since it was $89 before taxes I need to spend $20 or so somewhere I guess, do I have until Sunday for that? I'll have to check this evening I guess and see what I can do. I can't see getting to the next level though, as much as I'd love the AM, I don't want to spend that much this week.


*yes,  so long as you spend that extra money at a different store you'll get the extra 75 miles almost immediately . If you ever buy anything from Indigo for at least $20 you could just get a gift card and be done.*


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked in with my local food bank and they are doing well for cereal. I looked at their list of items currently needed and see yogurt on the list, I am going to go and pick up a bucket load of Yop yogurt tomorrow morning.
Sobeys Yop yogurt,,,,  buy 10 Yops for $10.00 get 15 Airmiles for every two Yops.=75 Airmiles for each $10.00 spent.

Page 10 of 16
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1399462?page=10
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok I stayed up till after midnight waiting for bonus bust to launch and still the site is showing "coming soon" for a few hours last night it was on the app as well as coming soon now even that's gone.  The only thing I'm able to find is a few offers a spread amongst offers at sobeys and foodland. Stupid customer service doesn't open till 8:30 today and it's then closed from 2:45 - 4:45 this afternoon. 

quick check and it's back on the app but you still land on coming soon*


----------



## bababear_50

Re: Bonus Boom Promo
Airmiles reply from chat
JOYCE
Please check back later today 
8:35 AM
so sad....................................................
Someone who uses Facebook needs to give them a wake up call!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys shop done
Now have my Turkey for Easter, and lots of yogurts
300 Airmiles.
$52.00 spend
I was hoping to combine it with a Bonus Boom but that just wasn't an option.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

The app has a few of the Bonus Boom coupons listed. I didn't see one for airmilesshop online but there were 60 coupons listed for that "store" so I may have missed it. I am happy to see one for Children's Place, spend $50 get 20 AM, since kiddo needs some summer clothes (he really needs to stop growing!!  he's almost as tall as me now).


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Re: Bonus Boom Promo
> Airmiles reply from chat
> JOYCE
> Please check back later today
> 8:35 AM
> so sad....................................................
> Someone who uses Facebook needs to give them a wake up call!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*I already have!
*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get two of the three mix and match bonuses?  I got the 75 when I completed the $100, and now my third partner posted so I also got the 300! Hmmm, I wonder if I can hit the $500 mark by Sunday...(this is a rhetorical question, of course I can LOL)


----------



## ottawamom

I went to the Airmiles site and had a scroll through all the offers. Not many there. I should be able to do the bonus boom at Sobeys/Foodland.

I have another email offer spend $20 (earn 1AM) at 3 sponsors get 95AM. Trying to figure out how to combine the two and it's making my head spin. I want to do bonus boom on 3 cards with a minimum # of trips to the store. 

Sobeys
Use 95AM cash +25AM
Peace tea (2) +20AM

Foodland
Use 95AM cash +25AM

I think it's time to break out the spreadsheet and do up detailed shopping lists to make sure I don't get mixed up when at the store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*it's finally live and there are a lot more offers than usual! I'll start a new thread but it won't be as detailed as my others,  just a spot to keep the comments easier to follow!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*DONE!*
BONUS BOOM


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get two of the three mix and match bonuses?  I got the 75 when I completed the $100, and now my third partner posted so I also got the 300! Hmmm, I wonder if I can hit the $500 mark by Sunday...(this is a rhetorical question, of course I can LOL)



I HAD three of the mix and match done (only received the 75 bonus so far), but then decided today that I might as well go for the five - hopefully they post just as quick as the first two. These are my partners/spends (excl. shipping and tax):

3/10/21 - $180.56 @ Old Navy
3/16/21 - $62.10 @ The Gap 
3/18/21 - $62.91 @ Children's Place
3/25/21 - $98.49 @ Reitman's
3/25/21 - $105.00 @ Sephora

I did purchase a heat press from Amazon on 3/21/21, but it's not one of the included categories.


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> I just checked in with my local food bank and they are doing well for cereal. I looked at their list of items currently needed and see yogurt on the list, I am going to go and pick up a bucket load of Yop yogurt tomorrow morning.
> Sobeys Yop yogurt,,,,  buy 10 Yops for $10.00 get 15 Airmiles for every two Yops.=75 Airmiles for each $10.00 spent.
> 
> Page 10 of 16
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1399462?page=10
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks for the head's up on the YOP - that's an awesome return!  I'll be doing a food bank dairy donation this week!


----------



## tinkerone

Can someone explain Shell Easy Pay to me.  How does it work?  It's the only way to use that coupon.  
TIA


----------



## hdrolfe

I placed a Walmart order for a desk chair for kiddo, $79 before taxes, so have over $100 and should get the 75 AM. that'll do I guess. My 4 AM for the monitor yesterday have posted, hopefully the Staples part doesn't take too long. And the Walmart works.

@tinkerone you have to download the Shell app, and enter your airmiles number, and a credit card to use, then when  you go to Shell you use the app and log in, choose your pump, put how much you want to get, and it magically tells the pump and pays for it. You don't have to touch the pump other than the handle to pump the gas of course. It is not too hard to use.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I placed a Walmart order for a desk chair for kiddo, $79 before taxes, so have over $100 and should get the 75 AM. that'll do I guess. My 4 AM for the monitor yesterday have posted, hopefully the Staples part doesn't take too long. And the Walmart works.
> 
> @tinkerone you have to download the Shell app, and enter your airmiles number, and a credit card to use, then when  you go to Shell you use the app and log in, choose your pump, put how much you want to get, and it magically tells the pump and pays for it. You don't have to touch the pump other than the handle to pump the gas of course. It is not too hard to use.


Thank you, I got it set up (I think) and you are right, wasn't very hard to do.  Now, fingers crossed it works when I get to the pump.  Can I tell it I want a fill?  Can I tell it I want 30 Lts?  Do I need to actually key in a $$ amount?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just received my order from ETSY  and I couldn't be much Happier! Ordered after midnight Sunday and it's here already, miles haven't posted,  which is annoying because it should have triggered the 3 shop bonus but that's OK. 
Here's what I got,  first the 2 pieces of fabric and a roll of iron on vinyl that I'll use to turn fabrics into carrying cases for hand sanitizer (the pattern is currently rolling around inside my head) the cute bag she used for packaging



then this adorable bag as a thank you gift!


fIlled with all these goodies!!!!
*


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Thank you, I got it set up (I think) and you are right, wasn't very hard to do.  Now, fingers crossed it works when I get to the pump.  Can I tell it I want a fill?  Can I tell it I want 30 Lts?  Do I need to actually key in a $$ amount?



I think I've always done it by dollar amount, I usually figure out how much 30 L would cost and put a bit more.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *just received my order from ETSY  and I couldn't be much Happier! Ordered after midnight Sunday and it's here already, miles haven't posted,  which is annoying because it should have triggered the 3 shop bonus but that's OK.
> Here's what I got,  first the 2 pieces of fabric and a roll of iron on vinyl that I'll use to turn fabrics into carrying cases for hand sanitizer (the pattern is currently rolling around inside my head) the cute bag she used for packaging
> 
> View attachment 565167
> 
> then this adorable bag as a thank you gift!
> View attachment 565168
> 
> fIlled with all these goodies!!!!
> View attachment 565169*



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh look at that Winnie The Pooh material!!!!!
Love it.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did my last two offers for the mix match on Thursday and the miles have already posted, including the additional 375 miles. So I have successfully earned the full 750 miles on DH's card.  Yes!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*What's the saying? Nevertheless she persisted? 
It was hard, VERY hard, but i just finished my online Mix & Match shopping promo. It required 6 transactions because I doubled checked with Airmiles about the whole Amazon thing -- i'll share the deets later but basically, ONLY the dollar value of products that earn miles would count towards the threshold.

Here's what i did*

*Staples for $159.99, had a coupon to get extra 75 from staples (not posted yet) and Mastercard threshold for 100 if I spent 100 (did post)*
*Well .ca 81.30 order arrived within 24 hours and miles posted within 36, including the promo*
*HBC exactly 58 nothing posted yet*
*ETSY 29.53 nothing posted and this should have triggered the next bonus*
*HBC again for 141.99 (thanks to hubby putting both knees out of a pair of jeans and running out of undies!) again nothing posted yet*
*JUST now placed order with Jamieson vitamins (who knew!)44.98*

*Total spent: 515.79 and i expect to earn a total of 957 once all the bonuses come thru. I'm very pleased with that return *
​


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone received there 95 bonus boom miles from the previous promo yet?


----------



## ottawamom

Mel mentioned a few pages back that she contacted them last week and they said Bonus Boom (February) would be posted before the end of April.


----------



## kristabelle13

Well done!  

I had plans to dive in yesterday afternoon and had finally arranged my lists of what to buy (my discovery was Aveda!!)

and then my power went out for 8 hours until 11:30 pacific. So yeah. Nothing here!  don’t wait til the last day!!


----------



## bababear_50

My Shell Offer
buy 2 Monster Energy drinks get 25 Airmiles

Max. *250 Bonus Miles* per Collector Number. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> My Shell Offer
> buy 2 Monster Energy drinks get 25 Airmiles


I got that one as well but I can't see myself buying any energy drinks even if it is a big sponsor of a Nascar driver.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I got that one as well but I can't see myself buying any energy drinks even if it is a big sponsor of a Nascar driver.



I can't stand the smell of energy drinks ,,,just something about them I hate,,, two of my sons love them.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

****I just posted this in the Bonus Boom/Bust thread but thought I'd drop it here as well for reference once that promo's done. After everything's posted (or not) I'll share info i got regarding this whole "included categories" crap and why I chose to wait until today for the Mix & Match promo to end!****

*I just took one for the team! Placed an order with Amazon for $81.83, 5 items, 4 will come on Wednesday (our closest fulfillment centre is the one that's closed due to COVID-19 outbreak so no next day delivery on anything right now) and one not till April 9th. 
Of those 5 items 2 come from different "included categories" at a total cost of $21.57.

TEST? If I only get miles on the items included that will be 1 lonely mile BUT, one of those items is the one that's coming later. If just ordering items from the correct categories triggers the whole transaction i might get 4. OR twist, i purposely picked one of the included items as the later delivery because that tends to split the invoice causing all kinds of issues with the miles.

I needed all of these things but couldn't risk screwing up the other promo and possibly missing 350 miles, if I only miss out on 40, that's fine. Now we wait. *


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Sobeys I need some good Blue Friday deals.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Just had the weirdest online shopping experience...

I ordered a paper cutter from Ebay. I did that to ensure it would count for the AMS promo.

Yesterday the item came from Amazon in an Amazon box. It included a gift note from someone I didn't know.

I thought maybe I ordered it from Amazon by accident and went back in my emails to confirm. I did for sure order it from Ebay. 

Super strange.


----------



## damo

ElCray said:


> Just had the weirdest online shopping experience...
> 
> I ordered a paper cutter from Ebay. I did that to ensure it would count for the AMS promo.
> 
> Yesterday the item came from Amazon in an Amazon box. It included a gift note from someone I didn't know.
> 
> I thought maybe I ordered it from Amazon by accident and went back in my emails to confirm. I did for sure order it from Ebay.
> 
> Super strange.



 There are sellers who sell through both ebay and amazon.  Yours must do that and used Amazon for fulfillment.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, I had to look back into 2019 to see when the next Blue Friday is likely. Unfortunately it likely won't happen until the end of April. I don't have a record of it as I was in Florida at the time but I do recall looking at the flyer and deciding not to send one of the boys to shop for me.

Last year was a bust, well because...  Looks like we will be waiting a while.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Mel, I had to look back into 2019 to see when the next Blue Friday is likely. Unfortunately it likely won't happen until the end of April. I don't have a record of it as I was in Florida at the time but I do recall looking at the flyer and deciding not to send one of the boys to shop for me.
> 
> Last year was a bust, well because...  Looks like we will be waiting a while.


Dang!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

My online shopping worked! I got 7 airmiles for the two purchases, plus the 75! 

I did an amazon today hoping for the spend $80 bonus boom but am doubtful it will work as the order is being split up. I will be doing a Children's Place order in a few days which I hope will do the Children's Place, part of the BMO spend and the airmiles shop. Then I will just need to spend more on the BMO, may have to go to Metro I guess. But after Easter weekend.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> My online shopping worked! I got 7 airmiles for the two purchases, plus the 75!
> 
> I did an amazon today hoping for the spend $80 bonus boom but am doubtful it will work as the order is being split up. I will be doing a Children's Place order in a few days which I hope will do the Children's Place, part of the BMO spend and the airmiles shop. Then I will just need to spend more on the BMO, may have to go to Metro I guess. But after Easter weekend.


I could be wrong, I often am, but I don't think Children's Place counts for the BMO spend.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

BMO 3x Miles (airmiles.ca)


----------



## tinkerone

Way way WAY off topic but has anyone ordered magnets off of Etsy for cruise cabin doors?  I want to get some for the family cruise and looking for a good seller.  
Last family cruise I was able to print off tons for each day usning my own magnet paper.  Someone on the cruise boards were doing designs but it's no longer a thread.  I think it just got to overwhelming.  Anyways, any suggestions?


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I could be wrong, I often am, but I don't think Children's Place counts for the BMO spend.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> BMO 3x Miles (airmiles.ca)



Well that sucks. Oh well... kiddo needs clothes so at least it'll be two offers done. I will be getting gas at Shell as well, and picking up a lot of groceries I guess! Perhaps I should take up drinking


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Way way WAY off topic but has anyone ordered magnets off of Etsy for cruise cabin doors?  I want to get some for the family cruise and looking for a good seller.
> Last family cruise I was able to print off tons for each day usning my own magnet paper.  Someone on the cruise boards were doing designs but it's no longer a thread.  I think it just got to overwhelming.  Anyways, any suggestions?



I have not but love the idea. I had saved a bunch of ideas on there but they all seem to be no longer offering.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Well that sucks. Oh well... kiddo needs clothes so at least it'll be two offers done. I will be getting gas at Shell as well, and picking up a lot of groceries I guess! Perhaps I should take up drinking


I received an offer from BMO MC today, spend $50 from Shell get 100 AM's.  Sadly I just purchased gas two days ago.  Guess I'll be looking for a GC to buy, I need those AM's.


----------



## bababear_50

For anyone who collects Petro Points and then uses them for CAA dollars.
Both companies severed ties .


*We always strive to keep Members informed about changes that impact your CAA Membership and your ongoing enjoyment of CAA Rewards®.*​We are writing to advise you about a program change. As of April 29, 2021, our partnership with Petro-Points™ will be ending. After that date, Members will no longer be able to:​
Collect 20% more Petro-Points at Petro-Canada™ locations by linking their CAA Membership and Petro-Points number
Exchange Petro-Points for CAA Dollars®
Exchange 60,000 Petro-Points for a new 1-year Basic CAA Membership
CAA Members who have already linked their CAA Membership to their Petro-Points card will remain linked until the program ends. Members can continue to earn 20% more Petro-Points when using their Petro-Points card at Petro-Canada locations until April 29, 2021. However, effective immediately, CAA Members will no longer be able to link their CAA Membership with their Petro-Points membership. Members can still exchange Petro-Points for CAA Dollars, or a new 1-year Basic CAA Membership until April 29, 2021 at Petro-Points.com.

Everything else about your CAA Membership and enjoying your CAA Rewards benefits remains the same:​



Melanie, you are important to us and we always do our best to keep you informed so you can get the most out of your Petro‑Points membership.



We’re writing to let you know that our partnership with CAA is ending on *April 29th, 2021*. After April 29th, linked members will no longer be able to earn 20% more points at Petro‑Canada™ locations, exchange Petro‑Points for CAA Dollars® or redeem 60,000 Petro‑Points for a new 1‑year Basic CAA Membership*.​


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1400462
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1400472

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1400727
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1400473
Happy & Safe shopping everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Good news Mel, the Sobeys and Foodland flyers say that next week (the next flyer) is going to be "Max a Miles". That's not quite a Blue Week but there may be some good deals.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Well that sucks. Oh well... kiddo needs clothes so at least it'll be two offers done. I will be getting gas at Shell as well, and picking up a lot of groceries I guess! Perhaps I should take up drinking


Agree. I was counting on that mega spend for the grandkids' birthdays to get the BMO offer done.  I've done 2 Foodland and a Shell, but I wanted that BMO. (and I don't need $200 in Foodland cards)


----------



## kerreyn

Would anyone happen to know how long it takes for am's to post from the Children's Place? I placed an order for the Mix and Match on March 18, and I'm still waiting for the am's to post, along with the final 375 bonus to complete the full 750 bonus for $500 at 5 shops. 

On the bright side, the 500 ams for the Safeway GC's posted today.


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> Would anyone happen to know how long it takes for am's to post from the Children's Place? I placed an order for the Mix and Match on March 18, and I'm still waiting for the am's to post, along with the final 375 bonus to complete the full 750 bonus for $500 at 5 shops.
> 
> On the bright side, the 500 ams for the Safeway GC's posted today.


Are you talking about the regular miles?  Not sure if there was a bonus for the M & M.  
What I can tell you is that I placed an order on March 27th and the regular miles posted the same day.  Now, the bonus miles are another thing.  I'm waiting patiently for those.


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> Are you talking about the regular miles?  Not sure if there was a bonus for the M & M.
> What I can tell you is that I placed an order on March 27th and the regular miles posted the same day.  Now, the bonus miles are another thing.  I'm waiting patiently for those.



I haven’t gotten the either the regular air miles or bonus.


----------



## ElCray

kerreyn said:


> I haven’t gotten the either the regular air miles or bonus.


For both my card and my husband's card, the final fifth shop didn't post at all either (one was for Carter's and the other Hudson's Bay). I've made a note to follow up in 60 days...


----------



## marchingstar

you all are smarter and more on top of things than me! one of my 5 shops didn't post, so i just ordered a candle from chapters. 

i know myself well enough to know with a mountain on my plate, i wouldn't bother chasing the miles down. plus, the candle is one of my favourites, so


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> you all are smarter and more on top of things than me! one of my 5 shops didn't post, so i just ordered a candle from chapters.
> 
> i know myself well enough to know with a mountain on my plate, i wouldn't bother chasing the miles down. plus, the candle is one of my favourites, so


*Well, I don't know about being on top of things, or smarter even  I didn't want to over spend, so my total transactions came to $515. I only shopped at 5 stores, but HBC i did twice and that plus my 20-ish ETSY miles didn't post so I'll be chasing after the last 350. After a long chat with Janice (one of the best agents!!) over the course of 2 days, I decided against playing with Amazon and did another HBC transaction instead. Still 5 stores, just 6 transactions. These promos NEVER work for me but i keep going back in *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well, I don't know about being on top of things, or smarter even  I didn't want to over spend, so my total transactions came to $515. I only shopped at 5 stores, but HBC i did twice and that plus my 20-ish ETSY miles didn't post so I'll be chasing after the last 350. After a long chat with Janice (one of the best agents!!) over the course of 2 days, I decided against playing with Amazon and did another HBC transaction instead. Still 5 stores, just 6 transactions. These promos NEVER work for me but i keep going back in *



this one was so close to working! for me, anyways. 4 transactions all posted quickly, like within a day of shopping.

the one that didn't post was carters, and i replaced it with chapters. so i overspent a bit, but at least i overspent on me!!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick in and out shop this morning. Sobeys,,, hopping like a bunny............. 
https://tenor.com/view/laughing-rabbit-gif-10474509
Two other people in the store...good distancing.
I was able to pick up some reusable grocery bags (3) 99 cents each and got 10 airmiles for them.
Total airmiles 202

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy April 1st,,,,,lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh man Sobeys isn't making collecting air miles easy for me these days.   My spend offer this week is now spend $200 get 50 miles.  I keep saying it doesn't happen and sometimes I surprise myself and it does but this week I am splitting my shopping between Sobeys and Foodland so I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know someone was asking about this and while I could very easily search to find out and then quote them there aare reasons I didn't.  1) I'm lazy today 2) others might be curious as well (yeah let's go with that !)

BTW  i only ever shopped at Metro so it's just needing 3 times not 3 different sponsors. I will do 1 or 2 items, pay and then finish scanning the rest of my order.  On weeks when there's a good sale or i get a new offer I might go back for just that.  Or if it's late enough I'll do the separating of my orders,  take the stuff out to the car and then go back in to pick up a BBQ chicken for hubby.  This goes back to whenever they started,  January I think  and I don't shop every week but clearly too often
*


----------



## kristabelle13

Update on SmileOffers for BC air miles hunters; They work great for Thrifty’s Delivery! Typically we’ve been getting the basic 1AM for $20. - so 7-12 AM on our shops plus the odd bonus if there was a special on an item - and the shoppers have been awesome about adding a STB coupon if I add the UPC in the memo and thank them for their help  This week, I loaded the offers and we got 75! And to be honest, my parents did the bulk of the ordering and I didn’t even check the offers - but because they are so targeted, we hit on a bunch of them anyways! So yes, the return still wasn’t amazing - it was a welcome upgrade. I can see us scooping probably 20-40 extra AM each week if similar offers keep popping up.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I don't know what I did but I got 2 airmiles for shopping at amazon thru the portal. I'm assuming because they all shipped separate, but I don't remembering logging in to shop amazon! Oh well! I did a children's place and a well.ca today, both over $80 so fingers crossed one of them works for bonus boom. 

I did an order on TSC yesterday for some switch games and a controller, got 12% back thru rakuten. Almost covered the taxes! Also ordered the switch but from amazon. Should come in handy for the next 4 weeks of lockdown. I got a few games I like, not just ones for kiddo.


----------



## bababear_50

So where did you all go??
Yeah for DIS Tech dept.!
I figured maybe you all hitched a ride down to Florida to do some Easter shopping?
LOL


----------



## tinkerone

I'm back in but my page set up is all wonky.  Hope they get the bugs out.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm up and running as usual. It was a lonely couple of days though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok gang any idea what this is from? No different wording online to give me a hint


ok as soon as I hit post i remembered!  Double miles during February for ONYX!!*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok gang any idea what this is from? No different wording online to give me a hint
> View attachment 567012*


Got that too. No idea.


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> Got that too. No idea.


Actually, Onyx double miles all month for February?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Actually, Onyx double miles all month for February?


*yup,  guess that means I earned a total of 31 base miles for the entire month  good grief!*


----------



## bababear_50

I got it too (double reward miles).
Details

April 6, 2021
DOUBLE REWARD MILES
+35

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just wondering 
Has anyone had any Shell airmiles post since March 13th.
This is driving me nuts because mine used to post frequently (every 2-3 days) now nothing.

I've actually skipped shopping there twice now (gas fill up & car wash) as I am waiting to see what's up with them.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mine was a whopping, wait for it, 18AM. February was a bit of a bust month for me shopping.


----------



## Debbie

I got +26AM for my bonus. I'm not doing the greatest, and now with LCBO pulled out, there goes a few a month, too.


----------



## juniorbugman

So was it just base miles at Sobeys because I earned 44 bonus miles but I have more than 22 base miles earned at Sobeys during February?  Oh well 44 miles is better than none.


----------



## marchingstar

lol i got 4!

most of my air miles have come from my credit card lately, and i feel like those miles didn't count for the double miles onyx offer. 

my best earning so far this year was the online shopping event--we still aren't going into stores, so it felt like an easy (and decent) reward for staying home!


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just wondering
> Has anyone had any Shell airmiles post since March 13th.
> This is driving me nuts because mine used to post frequently (every 2-3 days) now nothing.
> 
> I've actually skipped shopping there twice now (gas fill up & car wash) as I am waiting to see what's up with them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I put gas in Saturday, used the app to pay at the pump, got base and Bonus Boom posted yesterday.

Did not get any February bonus miles, guess that was a bad month for me.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *yup,  guess that means I earned a total of 31 base miles for the entire month  good grief!*


I got 19, an odd number. So I should have earned 19 base miles in February and got my other half now.


----------



## AngelDisney

I am glad that Shell Easy Pay AM are posted fast. I filled the gas on April 4, and the AM are posted this morning.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok gang any idea what this is from? No different wording online to give me a hint
> View attachment 567012
> 
> ok as soon as I hit post i remembered!  Double miles during February for ONYX!!*


Thanks, was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Just wondering
> Has anyone had any Shell airmiles post since March 13th.
> This is driving me nuts because mine used to post frequently (every 2-3 days) now nothing.
> 
> I've actually skipped shopping there twice now (gas fill up & car wash) as I am waiting to see what's up with them.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes, I’ve had Shell miles post on March 21 and 27


----------



## kristabelle13

46 bonus for me! Thanks for solving the mystery  

im not sure how I got that many. I don’t remember spending much in Feb?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

nothing for me... too bad .  it's probably because i earned over 1000 AM in Feb hahaha


----------



## tinkerone

...and I got a rock.
No bonus for me, lol.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> ...and I got a rock.
> No bonus for me, lol.








at least you can smile about it!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1401678
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1401756
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1401682


Happy safe shopping 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I need a quick plan to get in and out of Sobeys in Max 8 minutes tomorrow morning.
9 boxes Prime chicken = 150 Airmiles
2 boxes Schneider's Chicken/Beef pies / 1 box sausage rounds = 50 Airmiles
2 ibs. of butter (because my middle son is bored and constantly baking ,,,love him but the weight gain is toooooo much!).
The rest of my monthly groceries were already done via PC Express pick up.
Shopping bags are already in the car .......

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hey Do I get anything for being the person to post on page 1400 ........ post 28,000 ?????

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You can do it Mel. Woman with a plan. I'm not even going to bother attempting a Sobeys shop. Maybe in May I'll take part in a big haul.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm going to try and get out of work early enough today to go to Sobeys.  I'm still debating if I will just get the items I want from the AM list or if it will be my whole grocery shop.  Leaning towards the whole shop.   The last few days the line ups outside the stores here have been pretty long and I just can't deal with that at the moment.   I would like to be able to get enough to last 10 days or even 2 weeks but I find that hard to do.


----------



## bababear_50

Done in 10 minutes because there were no boxes of chicken in the freezer and they had to go get me some from the back freezers.
I did pick up 3 jars of the Classico pasta sauce ,,, buy 3 @3.99 each get 30 Airmiles.
Spent $121.83
236 Airmiles.

I was the only one in store at 7 am. so I felt safe.
All food dropped off at son's home at 7:30 am (yes I woke him up) ,,, but he loves me because I'm his mom and I bring him free food.

Happy shopping.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

For those waiting, my February Bonus Boom 95 AM just posted.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

This was posted on CTV News' website about Air Miles...
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/air-m...ners-look-to-cut-costs-expert-warns-1.5380005


----------



## ottawamom

Staples promotion in February for spending $40 get 80AM finally posted for me. Check your accounts if you've been waiting for it too.


----------



## marchingstar

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This was posted on CTV News' website about Air Miles...
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/air-m...ners-look-to-cut-costs-expert-warns-1.5380005





this last year, i’ve felt increasingly nervous about my stash of dream miles. i just hope the program doesn’t dramatically change before we feel comfortable booking a vacation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have over 12,000 dream miles waiting for me to book flights for a cruise.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm also hoping I will be able to use my Dream miles before flight options change dramatically.

All other miles I earn (these days) go to cash and I use those at the grocery store then put the equivalent into my holiday fund.


----------



## damo

I've got over 10,000 for Disney tickets that I would buy now if I could.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have enough for flights and one hotel night for my December trip, but I'm reluctant to book with the current situation.... It seems like AM is pushing hard on the "portal" which is my least favourite way to earn miles. I hope they don't lose all partners, I have not shopped at Rexall since they switched. It's just too many, each store having their own program is too many things to keep track of, and you can't pool the rewards. Not sure what I'll do if AM goes away from the stores... However, I am still earning dream miles only. I don't shop at the stores you can redeem at enough right now, and am still hoping for one more hotel night. Or who knows what travel I will be able to get eventually.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yesterday I had a good shop at Sobeys.  Last week I had earned the 5x multiplier for this week so my $200 shop earned me 221 AM.  Unlocked offer 40 am, spend offer 40 miles plus I bought some of the bonus items.   I will be going back again beginning of next week for another quick shop of meats this time and I will earn some more unlocked miles.


----------



## bababear_50

I have a small stash of Dream miles I am hoping to use for a week at Universal Orlando Studios maybe in 2023/24.
I will be optimistic and stick with the program.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I just looked at my Metro offers... I guess I haven't been in awhile, I have a "spend $5 get 5 AM". Guess they'd be happy if I just bought anything lol.


----------



## tinkerone

After reading that article and thinking about it I can't help but wonder if BMO MC is heading towards leaving AM's.  I think back to when I called them last month about the fees and how hard the agent tried to get me to switch to cash back.  At one time you could collect a ton of AM's in branch but that got to be very costly and it gradually dropped down to next to nothing.  You used to be able to collect them on your Line of Credit, investments and bank accounts.  We would give them out to people who had to wait more than five minutes for service.  Got an issue, here, have some AM's.  Yeah, those days were great for collectors.


----------



## kristabelle13

I’ve been wondering this too...I crossed 15K dream miles yesterday with the Bonus boom and....I do wonder about devaluation. And switching to cash would be a nightmare right now since like someone said above, I’m not going into stores to have the opportunity to redeem those.


----------



## tinkerone

Just took a quick drive to Foodland, spent $1.78 and received 98 AM's.  Worth the drive.  It was from My Offers, buy anything get 95 AM's, buy $1 worth of bananas get 3 AM's.  Sometimes I get a decent My Offer and it's pretty much the only time I bother with Foodland.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*deep breathing everyone.  No one has a crystal ball,  don't let this creep in and add to the noise in your head.  That's one story from one person,  pure speculation from someone who looks at all reward programs. No real evidence to support what he's saying.  We've seen sponsors come and go constantly,  Michael's? Remember them? 

Yes,  everyone is needing to look at their bottom line right now and it costs companies to be participate in airmiles but it's part of their advertising budget in a way.  Yes we've seen the miles value change but so has the actual money in our wallets? 

would we be upset if suddenly we were stuck with miles that aren't worth what we expected when we earned them? Probably but then we earn and spend them differently than most I guess.  Never buy things we don't need (other than the cheesecake things at Metro years ago but dang,  they were worth it!) so we always treat them as found money and use them "buy" things we Probably would never spend money on,  or upgrade to something better.  I would NEVER spend 800 on a flipping vacuum but I love mine. Max the Mighty Mixer ? Yeah,  I'd never have just bought one.  It's also why we don't collect cash miles,  these are our "mad money" and to flip them for stuff we'd normally buy and then pocket the value of the miles doesn't fit our banking system. I make use of the Rexall reward program because I still shop there anyway,  they have products I love and usually better sale prices than shoppers so I treat those as coupons! *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We will keep collecting like we are.  I am crossing my fingers that travel changes here by fall, so that I can  book a fight for birthday trip I have been planning for the last 5+ years.  I should have enough AM collected for almost both of us to have our trip paid for!!!!  The rest will be paid for with money from PC points conversion.  

After that, we will sit down an reevaluate the Am program and see if we want to keep using it going forward.  I don't want to keep collecting the points to use them for different travel plans  in case it is the off chance that something happens to their program.  We will reevaluate in the fall to see where the program is going.  It might be fluff....it might not be.  But with sooooooooooo many travel plans that we want to do in the next 2 years, I'm sure we won't have any trouble spending the AM we have collected.


----------



## ElCray

I have a question!

For those of you who have ordered evouchers with Cash Miles, how long do they take to show up in your in-box for use?

It's "Bay Days" next week and I'm eyeing some fancy cutlery if it goes on sale.


----------



## TammyLynn33

damo said:


> I've got over 10,000 for Disney tickets that I would buy now if I could.



i had airmiles Disney tickets prior to x I simply paid the difference . I’m in same situation where I have enough for whole families universal passes but I’m not feeling 100% confident they have same policy and I’m feeling less than 100% confident about the safety of airmiles in general .. I may go ahead and pray even more dec is a go


----------



## TammyLynn33

damo said:


> I've got over 10,000 for Disney tickets that I would buy now if I could.



i had airmiles Disney tickets prior to x I simply paid the difference . I’m in same situation where I have enough for whole families universal passes but I’m not feeling 100% confident they have same policy and I’m feeling less than 100% confident about the safety of airmiles in general .. I may go ahead and pray even more dec is a go.. I would assume universal would have a similar policy about tickets holding their value


----------



## damo

TammyLynn33 said:


> i had airmiles Disney tickets prior to x I simply paid the difference . I’m in same situation where I have enough for whole families universal passes but I’m not feeling 100% confident they have same policy and I’m feeling less than 100% confident about the safety of airmiles in general .. I may go ahead and pray even more dec is a go.. I would assume universal would have a similar policy about tickets holding their value



Not necessarily.  I would give them a call before you get any.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> i had airmiles Disney tickets prior to x I simply paid the difference . I’m in same situation where I have enough for whole families universal passes but I’m not feeling 100% confident they have same policy and I’m feeling less than 100% confident about the safety of airmiles in general .. I may go ahead and pray even more dec is a go.. I would assume universal would have a similar policy about tickets holding their value



Hi
I would absolutely call UO before booking anything as 
it clearly says tickets purchased must now be dated and 
*UNIVERSAL 2 PARK - 2 DAY BASE TICKET DATED*
6000 Universal Blvd, 32819, Orlando, US
|
Duration: 2 days
|
This booking is 100% non-refundable once completed

*Terms and Conditions:*


The 2-Park 2-Day Base Ticket Dated entitles one (1) guest admission to EITHER Universal Studios Florida, OR Universal's Islands of Adventure per day. Ticket is valid for any two (2) calendar days during a five (5) consecutive calendar day period which commences on and includes the date selected. This ticket also includes five (5) consecutive calendar days of admission to select live entertainment venues of Universal CityWalk which commences on and includes the date selected. The ticket will expire in full on the expiration date printed on ticket. Unused days shall be forfeited. The above Admission Media is nonrefundable, non-transferable, and must be used by the same person on all days. Standard entry includes biometric scan. Valid only during normal operating hours. Parks, attractions, or entertainment may: close due to refurbishing, capacity, weather or special events; change operating hours; and otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability to the owners of Universal Orlando Resort ('Universal'). Unless otherwise stated, does not include admission to separately ticketed events at any of the Universal theme parks or within any of the CityWalk venues, Universal Cinemark, the Blue Man Group show, or Hollywood Drive-In Golf™, and parking or discounts on food or merchandise. Some CityWalk venues require ages 21 or older for admission. Valid Photo ID required. Additional restrictions may apply and benefits are subject to change without notice.



Tickets are valid up to 4 days after the event date (date ticket purchased for).
Not Valid for the Hogwarts™ Express


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I have a question!
> 
> For those of you who have ordered evouchers with Cash Miles, how long do they take to show up in your in-box for use?
> 
> It's "Bay Days" this weekend and I'm eyeing some fancy cutlery if it goes on sale.


*I've never waited more than 5 minutes for them to pop up BUT It was several years ago that I used cash miles for that. Hopefully others will chime in soon  I know that @bababear_50 does this all the time*


TammyLynn33 said:


> i had airmiles Disney tickets prior to x I simply paid the difference . I’m in same situation where I have enough for whole families universal passes but I’m not feeling 100% confident they have same policy and I’m feeling less than 100% confident about the safety of airmiles in general .. I may go ahead and pray even more dec is a go.. I would assume universal would have a similar policy about tickets holding their value


*This is no longer the case, Universal tickets now come dated and unlike Disney they do NOT hold their value except in very unusual circumstances. As mentioned above I wouldn't do this without calling to find out and if they say yes, getting an email with those terms in writing.*


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> I have a question!
> 
> For those of you who have ordered evouchers with Cash Miles, how long do they take to show up in your in-box for use?
> 
> It's "Bay Days" next week and I'm eyeing some fancy cutlery if it goes on sale.



Hi Hon
so sorry
I missed your post.
I get the vouchers all the time (Starbucks)

Log into airmiles
1.   Go to Your Profile
2.   Go to My Orders
3.   Go to e-vouchers
4.   Click on see details
5.   Click on redeem now

Hope that helps
Hugs
Mel

For Uber Eats & Ultimate Dining Card the e vouchers is right there for you when you follow the above post just hit the download button and print.


----------



## AngelDisney

I will just keep collecting until I am able to use my AM for my trips again. This time I may be able to book a long haul flight using my AM.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm not at all concerned about AM closing shop.  I've been collecting since day one....1992.  Over the years things have changed drastically.  When they started it was only a travel program. There was no merch and I remember thinking it was going to take forever to earn enough miles to book a flight.  There was next to no place to earn miles....maybe 4-5 places and only one of those was a grocery store.

I've got nearly 46K miles and DD's account has 9K.  If somehow things do go south I'll just order a bunch of WDW tickets for a low price time frame and put them away. With the knowledge that I'll have to pay some money later on to have current tickets.  I'm totally fine with that because even if I had to pay $100/ticket  that's still a boat load better than paying full price for tickets.


----------



## marchingstar

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm not at all concerned about AM closing shop.  I've been collecting since day one....1992.  Over the years things have changed drastically.  When they started it was only a travel program. There was no merch and I remember thinking it was going to take forever to earn enough miles to book a flight.  There was next to no place to earn miles....maybe 4-5 places and only one of those was a grocery store.
> 
> I've got nearly 46K miles and DD's account has 9K.  If somehow things do go south I'll just order a bunch of WDW tickets for a low price time frame and put them away. With the knowledge that I'll have to pay some money later on to have current tickets.  I'm totally fine with that because even if I had to pay $100/ticket  that's still a boat load better than paying full price for tickets.



thanks for sharing your long-time experience, and your quick exit plan!!


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm not at all concerned about AM closing shop.  I've been collecting since day one....1992.  Over the years things have changed drastically.  When they started it was only a travel program. There was no merch and I remember thinking it was going to take forever to earn enough miles to book a flight.  There was next to no place to earn miles....maybe 4-5 places and only one of those was a grocery store.
> 
> I've got nearly 46K miles and DD's account has 9K.  If somehow things do go south I'll just order a bunch of WDW tickets for a low price time frame and put them away. With the knowledge that I'll have to pay some money later on to have current tickets.  I'm totally fine with that because even if I had to pay $100/ticket  that's still a boat load better than paying full price for tickets.



I feel the same. Been collecting since 1994 and have enjoyed lots of rewards in that time. Although many partners have come and gone over the years, BMO and Safeway have always been our biggest earners. I consider the others as gravy. I also work the big promos now after connecting with this group a few years ago. I never bothered with those before you kind folks showed me that they are doable without spending needlessly. 
I have almost 25K in dream miles plus Air Canada flight credits for our Disneyland trip cancelled last year. I will either use the miles for the hotel once we are able to book our Disneyland trip again or for whatever trip we take after that one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone here ordered from Shopdisney.com ? I’m wondering how it went...how long it took etc. 
I tried to order the grad ears from a Disney shopper that I’ve connected with via FB but she said the ears are sold out on property.  They are however still on shopdisney.  The shipping fee is $40 which normally I would say no way but DD is graduating university and the ceremony has been cancelled. I’m trying to figure out something special to do for her.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone here ordered from Shopdisney.com ? I’m wondering how it went...how long it took etc.
> I tried to order the grad ears from a Disney shopper that I’ve connected with via FB but she said the ears are sold out on property.  They are however still on shopdisney.  The shipping fee is $40 which normally I would say no way but DD is graduating university and the ceremony has been cancelled. I’m trying to figure out something special to do for her.



Hi Hon
I wonder if Etsy has anything?

https://www.etsy.com/market/disney_graduation_ears
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone here ordered from Shopdisney.com ? I’m wondering how it went...how long it took etc.
> I tried to order the grad ears from a Disney shopper that I’ve connected with via FB but she said the ears are sold out on property.  They are however still on shopdisney.  The shipping fee is $40 which normally I would say no way but DD is graduating university and the ceremony has been cancelled. I’m trying to figure out something special to do for her.


they are one of the WORST for the import taxes and duty fees


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I wonder if Etsy has anything?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/market/disney_graduation_ears
> Hugs
> Mel


I hadn't thought of Etsy.   I had a browse through there and while some of those things are super cute it just wouldn't cut it with DD.  In this specific case she would only want the authentic ears.   She does shop Etsy often so I know there are things there that she likes.  I just wouldn't even attempt it without her approval.  



marcyleecorgan said:


> they are one of the WORST for the import taxes and duty fees


Ouch....that's not what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> Ouch....that's not what I was hoping to hear.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...st-customer-service-i-have-ever-seen.3810991/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/trouble-with-shopdisney.3811293/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/cancelling-an-order-from-shopdisney.3782176/


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I hadn't thought of Etsy.   I had a browse through there and while some of those things are super cute it just wouldn't cut it with DD.  In this specific case she would only want the authentic ears.   She does shop Etsy often so I know there are things there that she likes.  I just wouldn't even attempt it without her approval.
> 
> 
> Ouch....that's not what I was hoping to hear.



What about using one of the cross border shopping websites?  We have had great luck with that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> What about using one of the cross border shopping websites?  We have had great luck with that.


I know nothing of this...curious to hear though????    However, after reading some of the posts that Marcy noted above.....it's sounds like a bad idea. I'm VERY surprised to read what some people have experienced.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I know nothing of this...curious to hear though????    However, after reading some of the posts that Marcy noted above.....it's sounds like a bad idea. I'm VERY surprised to read what some people have experienced.



We have used crossborderpickups.ca three times in the past 3 months and they have been great.  You register on their site and they give you an address to use to ship your parcel to.  When it gets to their address, they contact you and you let them know how you want it delivered.  We pick up at their office in Toronto.  They charge you a fee depending on weight and duties paid.

They have been very fast and really reasonably priced.


----------



## ElCray

I went for a special trip to Sobeys for a big shop post-isolation. It's out of the way for us so I only go there when I can make it worth it. 

I did two transactions - one on my husband's card which had a $50 for 50AMs on it, and one on mine. Managed to take advantage of a lot of Max-o-Miles promos. Also found another offer on goldfish crackers.

Total take home was not too bad - 512 AMs between the two transactions but keep in mind there was a big spend.

But guess what?

Forgot to use my "cash in 95" offer to complete the Bonus Boom. Fail!


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> I went for a special trip to Sobeys for a big shop post-isolation. It's out of the way for us so I only go there when I can make it worth it.
> 
> I did two transactions - one on my husband's card which had a $50 for 50AMs on it, and one on mine. Managed to take advantage of a lot of Max-o-Miles promos. Also found another offer on goldfish crackers.
> 
> Total take home was not too bad - 512 AMs between the two transactions but keep in mind there was a big spend.
> 
> But guess what?
> 
> Forgot to use my "cash in 95" offer to complete the Bonus Boom. Fail!



Great haul of miles Hon. Congrats on finally being able to get out and do a bit of shopping.

Yeah my brain was a bit foggy last week too..... I had to return to the car because I forgot the shopping bags in the car.
It's hard to remember everything with hand sanitizer ,,masks, gloves and keeping hands away from head ,,watching everywhere you step..
not getting too close to anyone or letting them get too close to you. AHHHHHH the old days of shopping please come back!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> We have used crossborderpickups.ca three times in the past 3 months and they have been great.  You register on their site and they give you an address to use to ship your parcel to.  When it gets to their address, they contact you and you let them know how you want it delivered.  We pick up at their office in Toronto.  They charge you a fee depending on weight and duties paid.
> 
> They have been very fast and really reasonably priced.


I’m going to tuck that info away for sure.  I ended up buying the ears I want from eBay.  Not too bad a deal (I think) total including shipping and import fee $55 USD.  Just made the purchase this morning and before noon they had been shipped.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@damo, can this be used for shipping to NS??


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @damo, can this be used for shipping to NS??



I would imagine so.  Check their website.  We've only used it in Toronto.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Has anyone that had airmiles flights booked for Air Canada tried for a refund yet?  I think as of today we should be able to get them...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I thought air miles tickets were all under the non-refundable umbrella?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I thought air miles tickets were all under the non-refundable umbrella?



Customers who purchased non-refundable fares but did not travel due to COVID-19 since February 2020 will be eligible to receive refunds as of April 13, the company said.

Freeland said anyone who bought a ticket before the government announced travel restrictions on March 22, 2020 that either they or the airline cancelled will be eligible for a refund. Those who purchased tickets after that date but had their flight cancelled by the airline will also be eligible, she said. 

Quote from CBC article, so I think you should be able to get back what was paid if they meet those criteria.


----------



## ottawamom

I just got off the phone with Airmiles. Air Canada will be refunding all flights cancelled by Air Canada because of Covid as part of a bail out with the federal government. The agent I had has filed the paperwork with Air Canada to apply for a refund. It will be 4-6 weeks to hear what the answer is. 

Originally the Airmiles tickets only qualified for a credit to be used within two years but yesterdays announcement is a game changer. Last time I made such a request it was met with an immediate NO. I am hopeful this will work out. If not I have done everything I can to get my money/AM back and will just have to use the flights credits or kiss them good-bye.

edit to add: Air Canada must check to see if my flight qualify for the refund (ie that they cancelled them because of Covid and not some other reason). I gather when the agent said that they still have a bit of a loop hole for not refunding money.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, did you just go through the air miles travel phone number for this?

That will be 5000 dream miles back in my account if it works!

I can't remember if I used my air miles or DH's air miles for those flights.


----------



## Raimiette

hdrolfe said:


> Customers who purchased non-refundable fares but did not travel due to COVID-19 since February 2020 will be eligible to receive refunds as of April 13, the company said.
> 
> Freeland said anyone who bought a ticket before the government announced travel restrictions on March 22, 2020 that either they or the airline cancelled will be eligible for a refund. Those who purchased tickets after that date but had their flight cancelled by the airline will also be eligible, she said.
> 
> Quote from CBC article, so I think you should be able to get back what was paid if they meet those criteria.



What an odd policy (specifically, it seems that you can only get a refund if you purchased within the Feb to March 22, 2020 period?).  It's good for the few people it'll help within that 2 month period I guess but it's such a short period.

EDIT:  oh nevermind, I just checked the AC website.  It now says (for "Ticket with travel dates on or after February 1, 2020 and purchased before April 13, 2021"):

"If your flight was cancelled before April 13, 2021, please make sure to request your refund before June 12, 2021 at 11:59PM EDT, in order for your refund to be processed to the original form of payment. After this date, you can request your remaining ticket value to be transferred to an Air Canada Travel Voucher or converted to Aeroplan points with a 65% bonus."

This is for both flights cancelled directly by AC and flights you cancelled personally due to COVID.  It does state on the page that if you got your tickets through a reseller (I assume AMs is included in this) that you would have to go through the reseller directly but refunds should be given.

EDIT 2:  I do wonder how this will work for people that purchased AMs AC tickets before April 13, 2021 but for travel later on this year (for me in September, I'm still hopeful lol).  It looks like I should be entitled to the AC Travel Voucher or Aeroplan points if I need to cancel but I wonder what sort of credit amount is given for AMs purchased trips, or if AMs will just refund me the points I used and refund the taxes?  I guess I will have to wait and see.  I hope I can just vacation...


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ottawamom, did you just go through the air miles travel phone number for this?
> 
> That will be 5000 dream miles back in my account if it works!
> 
> I can't remember if I used my air miles or DH's air miles for those flights.


Yes. The agent I had hadn't heard anything in the news about it. She had to call Air Canada and that agent hadn't heard anything either so she had to ask a higher up. There is a bit of paperwork for the Aimiles agent to file and then Air Canada has to review it before granting a refund. A bit of a process but better than not being able to use the credits.

I would have been happy 6 months ago with an non-expiring credit but heck I want a refund now.

The Airmiles agent will need your Airmiles confirmation # in order to process the request. You will then know who's account you used for the flights.


----------



## AngelDisney

My flights were changed not cancelled. When I called AM to cancel the flights, I was given the voucher option only. Am I still eligible to get a refund? I don’t even mind to get AM back or the cost converted to Aeroplan Miles. I am just not sure if I will travel within the two-year period.


----------



## tinkerone

My travel credit is with Air Transat.  Does anyone know if they are doing the same refund?  It was not booked through AM's, booked online.  Getting through on the phone with them is a disaster, good luck!  I sent a FaceBook message to them and I'll see if they answer.
The one good thing about my travel credit is there is no expiry so at least I have that.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> My travel credit is with Air Transat.  Does anyone know if they are doing the same refund?  It was not booked through AM's, booked online.  Getting through on the phone with them is a disaster, good luck!  I sent a FaceBook message to them and I'll see if they answer.
> The one good thing about my travel credit is there is no expiry so at least I have that.



I believe the references above are specific to Air Canada and the deal they made with the government. I'm not sure Air Transat will have to do the same thing, yet any way. I guess if they take a "loan" as AC is?


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> My flights were changed not cancelled. When I called AM to cancel the flights, I was given the voucher option only. Am I still eligible to get a refund? I don’t even mind to get AM back or the cost converted to Aeroplan Miles. I am just not sure if I will travel within the two-year period.


Give it a try. The worst they can say is your situation doesn't qualify. Originally, after Air Canada cancelled my flights I was only give the option of a credit good for two years. I called about six months later and asked if a non-expiry credit was possible as this is something Air Canada was doing for people who had booked directly with them. I was told it didn't apply to an Airmiles booking.

It doesn't hurt to ask.

Just heard on CTV news. Flights changed by more than 3 hours will also qualify. 

Another side note. Going forward all flights cancelled by the airline or changes of more than 3 hours are eligible for a refund if I heard things correctly. Flights are going to be going up as a result.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Give it a try. The worst they can say is your situation doesn't qualify. Originally, after Air Canada cancelled my flights I was only give the option of a credit good for two years. I called about six months later and asked if a non-expiry credit was possible as this is something Air Canada was doing for people who had booked directly with them. I was told it didn't apply to an Airmiles booking.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Just heard on CTV news. Flights changed by more than 3 hours will also qualify.
> 
> Another side note. Going forward all flights cancelled by the airline or changes of more than 3 hours are eligible for a refund if I heard things correctly. Flights are going to be going up as a result.


I had a feeling flights would go up after the pandemic. So even if we hung onto our credits, when it came time to book they may tell us that we need more miles or $ for the same destination. I will call tomorrow for a refund and start from scratch when we are ready to book. It’s about 12,000 AM and $600 taxes for me.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

I tried calling AM re: air Canada flight refunds and they have a recording that for all flights that qualify they will be automatically contacting collectors so we don’t have to contact them. Apparently. We’ll see how that plays out.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I promised a post regarding my most recent experience with Amazon but luckily for me i didn't add any timeline to that 

I didn't want to have an order with Amazon muddy the waters connected to the online Mix & Match promo so i let it become one that would for SURE count for $20 and at least one miles and made up the threshold with 4 other stores. (we won't talk about the fact that this posted perfectly but 2 didn't and I'll need to chase down close to 400 miles, sigh)

Tips & Tricks to order from Amazon*

*The included categories change monthly now so be sure to pay attention when you place an order, just because something worked last week doesn't mean it will today.*
*They have closed the loop that would give you miles on the entire transaction if you earned at least 1 mile in an included category.*
* If it's part of a threshold spend ONLY the pre-tax value of the allowed items will count towards the final total (same goes for Walmart apparently)*
* It doesn't seem to matter anymore if your order is split when it gets delivered, I still got the correct mile (yup, singular mile!) even though they were delivered separately. *

*I placed an order with things scattered across all different areas and included items from 2 of the allowed categories, it took me FOREVER but it was so i could report here, normally I'd just place the order and be done with it but i wanted to make sure I would get a mile or 2 and that the order would ship on several different days . Poor delivery guy! They actually all arrived at the same time, same truck, 5 different boxes/bags. I stood in my window and watched him get out stare at his clipboard, rifle around in the back and come up with something, walk to the step, head back and do the same thing until he just stood there scooping it all up. I grabbed a mask and went out to pick them up and he shrugged "I wish they would just combine them in one box when they get to our location" and climbed back into his truck. I kept a tab open with the list of items included and 2 tabs for Amazon so i could check how the things i selected were being categorized. I put them in my wish list and then opened it up from there, that would let me see which category each item was considered to be from. Once i was ready to order, into the cart to check once more before i put them into my "save for later" section where they will sit waiting to be bought, kinda like a middle ground between wishing for and actually buying. THEN sign out of everything and start for real *****warning, the airmilesshop portal times out now make sure you're still signed in before you place any orders!!*****

*I made a detailed post with pictures of how to make sure items are included, you can refer to that and hopefully that makes sense. Will I spend the time to get miles from Amazon anymore? Probably not on a regular basis, but when it will help with a big bonus like this past one, yes. I doubt I'd be able to make a big single threshold transaction anymore but for one like the past one where it was the # of stores it was worth my time to get the extra 350 miles

Amazon Post with screenshots*


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly Flyers

Ont Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1402535
Ont Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1402840
Ont Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1402528
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1402537

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Holy smokes, it's Wednesday?


----------



## ElCray

hdrolfe said:


> Holy smokes, it's Wednesday?


I had completely the same reaction!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I started a dedicated thread for the Air Canada refund of Aimiles flights so that we don't take over the AM earning discussion.


----------



## bababear_50

I only know because of the flyers....lol.
I headed out early to restock on a few things...I couldn't see anything I need in next weeks flyers.
Happy Wednesday Everyone!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Can someone explain Chapters to me?  Today is last day for Bonus Boom and my secondary card could do the first purchase, get 95 AMs, shop at the AM's shop.  If I were to purchase a $20 gift card online through the portal does that count?


----------



## tinkerone

Got a new AM's offer from BMO MC and you guys are going to be sooooo jealous!  I will receive 40 AM's *IF* I spend $750 in the next week on my MC.  40 AM's!  
Not happening, LOL.


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> Got a new AM's offer from BMO MC and you guys are going to be sooooo jealous!  I will receive 40 AM's *IF* I spend $750 in the next week on my MC.  40 AM's!
> Not happening, LOL.


Mine is 20AM for $400. What a return!  

I don’t think I spend much more than $400 in a month on that card haha


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> Got a new AM's offer from BMO MC and you guys are going to be sooooo jealous!  I will receive 40 AM's *IF* I spend $750 in the next week on my MC.  40 AM's!
> Not happening, LOL.



Mine is spend $100 get 100AMs. I got the same offer last week and ordered from Hudson’s Bay but the shipment was cancelled and returned by the courier marked as “undeliverable”. So I reordered again last night. Fingers crossed it goes through this time.


----------



## cari12

My BMO offer is spend $50 at Budget, Staples or Shell by April 19 and get 100AM. This one I can do!


----------



## hdrolfe

i didn't get a BMO offer! I hope one comes later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Can someone explain Chapters to me?  Today is last day for Bonus Boom and my secondary card could do the first purchase, get 95 AMs, shop at the AM's shop.  If I were to purchase a $20 gift card online through the portal does that count?


*yup,  chapters/ Indigo is one of the very few sites that gives you miles for gift cards.  You can both order and then use them online- great wayn to double and even possibly triple dip during big promos - miles for the card, miles for the actual purchase of sumthin and it will be a  "coupon" .*


----------



## bababear_50

No BMO offer for me either,, hopefully one comes later and it a good one.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> ******warning, the airmilesshop portal times out now make sure you're still signed in before you place any orders!!*****


Hmmm. I wonder if that is what happened to my The Children's Place order. TCP posted March 26, but nothing from airmilesshops.


----------



## kerreyn

Debbie said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if that is what happened to my The Children's Place order. TCP posted March 26, but nothing from airmilesshops.



I'm still waiting for my TCP order to post from March 18.


----------



## ElCray

Had personalized offers that stacked for Jean Coutu - spend $50 get 50 AMs, and my BMO offer was spend $50 get 100 AMs. Managed to do them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this is 100% not related to airmiles but it's getting a little nasty out there! I picked up an order at lens mill (that was such fun to do! I chatted with someone on Facebook messenger while they went around with an iPad taking pictures!) And I decided to drive past Costco on my way home to see if there was a line or not.  I really only ever buy 3 things so usually go during the last 15 minutes,  grab my stuff and use the self check so I don't want to waste time.  No line,  great,  parked and went in expecting it to be busy.  I guess most people don't actually go just for food!!! So happy they've been forced to close all the aisles except essential items,  this is WIERD!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

I was at Costco today as well to pick up a prescription. Very strange. The parking lot was only 1/2 full and the aisles were not quite as empty as your picture but not far off it.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Sooo, do we think that Mega Miles will be during the summer again?


----------



## Raimiette

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 568700
> 
> Hugs Mel



Oh god... Do I dare try? I don't think AMShops has worked for me a single time without me having to chase them later but I could totally use this. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Sooo, do we think that Mega Miles will be during the summer again?



I'm hopeful but I do wonder if the points are going to be decreased again. It's probably almost certain.


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to venture out to Sobeys (30 min drive away) today or tomorrow and pick up some groceries that I need plus a few AM items (as I'm already there) but I've decided against it.

The situation in Ontario is dreadful. I had a look at my list and decided I will shop at our local Metro (quickly) and forgo the AM I was going to get at Sobeys. I'll just transfer some money to my vacation fund to account for the AM I would have earned and call it a day.

I find with each passing week I am becoming more and more reluctant to venture out in the germ filled world. I fear I'm not alone and we may all be in need of some therapy after this is all over to get us back out there. Stay safe everyone and remember Airmiles is just a game we play.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got Walmart pick up this week, I also placed a Petsmart order for my dog's food (it's raw, so one of the only places I can get it) for doordash delivery as I hear they may be closing even more doors, and not even allowing curbside or delivery... I have no idea but they don't think pet stores are essential at all. I don't know, I need to feed my pets? any way! no AM for me... but it's ok.

Now, I have also decided to move, June 1st!!! So I'll be eating through my freezer and cupboards so I don't have to move all that stuff. And spending the weekend cleaning the house. Hopefully before I move donations will be available again as I have a lot of stuff I was waiting to donate. If not, I'll put everything at the curb with a FREE sign and hope people take it. Not AM related but I'm excited to be moving, if a little nervous of all the work it will entail.


----------



## juniorbugman

My regular grocery store is Sobeys so I will be shopping there today and see what air miles I can earn.  Again my Sobeys offer is spend $200 get 50 airmiles and I really don't think I will get that this week.  I have in the past but I will also be putting in a Walmart order for stuff I don't want to load into the buggy myself like cokes and cases of water.  Let them load it into my car and I will have my nephew carry them into the house.  


hdrolfe said:


> Now, I have also decided to move, June 1st!!! So I'll be eating through my freezer and cupboards so I don't have to move all that stuff. And spending the weekend cleaning the house. Hopefully before I move donations will be available again as I have a lot of stuff I was waiting to donate. If not, I'll put everything at the curb with a FREE sign and hope people take it. Not AM related but I'm excited to be moving, if a little nervous of all the work it will entail.


Wow what exciting news for you.  Have you found a new place and is it closer to your parents place?  I know that the donation centre at my cottage is open for donations but you have to book a time slot so maybe yours will have that as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> Wow what exciting news for you.  Have you found a new place and is it closer to your parents place?  I know that the donation centre at my cottage is open for donations but you have to book a time slot so maybe yours will have that as well.



I will have to look into that, I will probably take a week or two to put together everything I want to donate... then see if they are doing pick up or make an appointment to drop it all off. Thanks! The place isn't far from where we are now, just new/better size for the two of us (less maintenance).


----------



## kuhltiffany

If you get stuck and need help, let me know, I'm not far from you (Beaverbrook). I can always store some stuff in my garage 



hdrolfe said:


> I got Walmart pick up this week, I also placed a Petsmart order for my dog's food (it's raw, so one of the only places I can get it) for doordash delivery as I hear they may be closing even more doors, and not even allowing curbside or delivery... I have no idea but they don't think pet stores are essential at all. I don't know, I need to feed my pets? any way! no AM for me... but it's ok.
> 
> Now, I have also decided to move, June 1st!!! So I'll be eating through my freezer and cupboards so I don't have to move all that stuff. And spending the weekend cleaning the house. Hopefully before I move donations will be available again as I have a lot of stuff I was waiting to donate. If not, I'll put everything at the curb with a FREE sign and hope people take it. Not AM related but I'm excited to be moving, if a little nervous of all the work it will entail.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Now, I have also decided to move, June 1st!!! So I'll be eating through my freezer and cupboards so I don't have to move all that stuff. And spending the weekend cleaning the house. Hopefully before I move donations will be available again as I have a lot of stuff I was waiting to donate. If not, I'll put everything at the curb with a FREE sign and hope people take it. Not AM related but I'm excited to be moving, if a little nervous of all the work it will entail.


Congratulations on the move! I hope that it will be a positive one for you! We moved in February, and getting the freezer/pantry emptied was my prime goal. We lucked out that donations were open some of the time when we were packing, and that my childhood church took some, too. Before donation centres opened back up, I sold a few things on FB groups, and, yes, giving stuff away was key! Good luck!


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats on the move. Exciting times!


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah Heather congratulations Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I got up early and headed to Metro (ok, so early for me is probably very late for some of you, but hey, I was there before noon  ) armed with a list, my Baby Yoda mask (because THIS IS THE WAY to stop the spread! Get, it???), a stoic nature and URGH, head band & gloves cause, dang it was cold out there! Can I just say that the numbers in Ontario FREAK ME OUT and we've had our vaccines? I'm waiting to hear what is announced at 3:30 and I'm really hoping it's something that has some solid teeth this time.

ANYWHO those are things for other threads but give some background as to my shopping trip! I wanted to make sure we have enough in the house and ignore any Airmiles chasing, if i earned any, that would be a bonus. I walked out of there $210 poorer and a whopping 38 miles *


----------



## ElCray

Had to share! 

This is by far the most frivolous purchase I've ever made, but I picked up this pretty rainbow cutlery at Linen Chest today on sale. I figured it would add moments of joy to every day!

Took advantage of the 2X plus the 10X on Airmilesshops.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ooooo shiny
/Ariel moment


----------



## cari12

Wondering if any of you know, when Shell has the get 1AM for every $1 (up to $50) and bonus doubling to 100 AM if you use easy pay, when does the doubling bonus show up?  I did this in March but have not received the extra for using easy pay. Doing the same offer today as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think i shared the fabrics that i picked up on Etsy ...  and just in case anyone here doesn't look at the Covid Creativity thread I'll go Waaaaaay of topic for a little brag session 
Here's today creation! Took me forever to create a pattern, still not 100% satisfied but it'll do for now. I took the fabric i bought on Esty and laminated it first so it won't get icky from the sanitizer *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think i shared the fabrics that i picked up on Etsy ...  and just in case anyone here doesn't look at the Covid Creativity thread I'll go Waaaaaay of topic for a little brag session
> Here's today creation! Took me forever to create a pattern, still not 100% satisfied but it'll do for now. I took the fabric i bought on Esty and laminated it first so it won't get icky from the sanitizer *



Laminating the fabric was a great idea!


----------



## tinkerone

This was posted on the FB page.  They copied it from REEBEE.  Not sure if it will be for Metro/Sobeys/Foodland as well but thought I would post.


----------



## ottawamom

Is anyone else having difficulting logging into Airmiles at the moment? I can't get it to work on my laptop or on the app on my phone.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Is anyone else having difficulting logging into Airmiles at the moment? I can't get it to work on my laptop or on the app on my phone.


Yup like that irritating song - the wheels on the bus go round and round round and round round and round - that is all I am getting on my computer from the airmiles site.   The little circle just keeps going round and round until finally I got a error message.


----------



## hdrolfe

strange, I was checking just a little while ago, now it circles and gives an error message


----------



## bababear_50

Spiny wheel for me too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*everybody channel your Tina Turner and belt it out

Rollin,  Rollin,. Rollin down the river!*


----------



## bababear_50

LOL


----------



## ottawamom

I just managed to log in. They are having intermittent issues on all platforms. Now I ask you what good is it to post that at the top of their web page if you can't get to it because they are down how can you read it.

Just one of the many little questions that circle around in my mind this afternoon.


----------



## kristabelle13

Did anyone...lose BMO miles?!


----------



## ottawamom

Which BMO miles are you speaking of? Bonus Boom? Regular monthly earning?


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> Did anyone...lose BMO miles?!


I have when I have made a return after miles were posted and my next statement didn't cover the loss.  Maybe that's what happened?


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> I have when I have made a return after miles were posted and my next statement didn't cover the loss.  Maybe that's what happened?


Hmmm, I don’t remember anything? My only earnings are on Thrifty Foods and Shell this year. And TF is always delivery so haven’t been in a store  it says BMO offer correction so maybe they over did the triple earn or something from Feb.


----------



## Silvermist999

kristabelle13 said:


> Did anyone...lose BMO miles?!



yep, I lost 100 air miles with that BMO Offer correction.  I did see the 100 AM posted twice before so I guess that was actually an error.  On the other hand, they still owe me for the mix and match since I actually did 6 and only 3 have posted . I have never had issues with my airmilesshops miles not posting before.


----------



## kristabelle13

Silvermist999 said:


> yep, I lost 100 air miles with that BMO Offer correction.  I did see the 100 AM posted twice before so I guess that was actually an error.  On the other hand, they still owe me for the mix and match since I actually did 6 and only 3 have posted . I have never had issues with my airmilesshops miles not posting before.


That’s it! I see it posted twice originally on Feb 28. Thanks!!! Mystery solved


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1403380?page=3Spend $60 get 20 Airmiles,,,, Spend $80 get 30 Airmiles,,, Spend $100 get 50 Airmiles

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1403716
Sobeys Ont
Spend  $125 get 100 Airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1403373

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1403382
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Two updates this morning!

Received an offer from Air Miles for free tickets to the Jim Cuddy concert on May 14th. I think this was sent to Onyx members. The first time I tried to sign up it didn't work. About 10 minutes later it did. So that will be nice!

Received an email from Air Miles inviting us to apply for a refund for a ticket from May 2020. Filled that out and it felt great.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Need some opinions here gang. I'm currently lost down the rabbit hole of online shopping - retail therapy to help cope with a really poopy family trauma (no worries, we're all healthy, just really hurting and could use any good vibes you're willing to offer. Won't give any details so please don't ask) 

I got a begging email to my secondary account to buy something online since that account has been sleeping since 2019. Spend $20 get 50 miles, BUT I'd rather spend the bigger $$ on my main card and have the miles go there. Looking at more fabrics and some polypropylene for masks (gawd that's hard to track down now!! Found a shop in Vancouver with free shipping) on ETSY and I'm curious about gift cards, this is what is says, no mention of them being excluded


Compared to something that does


Thoughts? Will i earn the miles if I buy a $25 gift card (lowest value available) on one card and then make the actual purchases on the main card?*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Need some opinions here gang. I'm currently lost down the rabbit hole of online shopping - retail therapy to help cope with a really poopy family trauma (no worries, we're all healthy, just really hurting and could use any good vibes you're willing to offer. Won't give any details so please don't ask)
> 
> I got a begging email to my secondary account to buy something online since that account has been sleeping since 2019. Spend $20 get 50 miles, BUT I'd rather spend the bigger $$ on my main card and have the miles go there. Looking at more fabrics and some polypropylene for masks (gawd that's hard to track down now!! Found a shop in Vancouver with free shipping) on ETSY and I'm curious about gift cards, this is what is says, no mention of them being excluded
> View attachment 569659
> 
> Compared to something that does
> View attachment 569660
> 
> Thoughts? Will i earn the miles if I buy a $25 gift card (lowest value available) on one card and then make the actual purchases on the main card?*



no advice on the shopping, but sending hugs! i understand okay but hurting...i hope that you all do what you need to take care of yourselves through the pain.


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Two updates this morning!
> 
> Received an offer from Air Miles for free tickets to the Jim Cuddy concert on May 14th. I think this was sent to Onyx members. The first time I tried to sign up it didn't work. About 10 minutes later it did. So that will be nice!
> 
> Received an email from Air Miles inviting us to apply for a refund for a ticket from May 2020. Filled that out and it felt great.


I didn't get the offer on mine or DH accounts but DS got it on his so we're in for the concert. I haven't done a virtual concert before so it will be an adventure.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I didn't get the offer on mine or DH accounts but DS got it on his so we're in for the concert. I haven't done a virtual concert before so it will be an adventure.


When I enter for tickets it wants an access code.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> When I enter for tickets it wants an access code.  Any thoughts?


Access code was in the email..fornus it was jimcuddy...i think


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> When I enter for tickets it wants an access code.  Any thoughts?


JIMCUDDY   (All capitals)


----------



## mort1331

Sent to both onyx and gold, should sell out quick


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> Access code was in the email..fornus it was jimcuddy...i think





mort1331 said:


> Access code was in the email..fornus it was jimcuddy...i think





bababear_50 said:


> JIMCUDDY   (All capitals)


Thanks, I tried that and it didn’t work so probably full already.  Oh well, not something I couldn’t live without.


----------



## marchingstar

lol i got that email too, but i haven’t a clue who jim cuddy is!


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> lol i got that email too, but i haven’t a clue who jim cuddy is!



Me too! There were only 5000 tickets though, so I'm sure it sold out


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> lol i got that email too, but i haven’t a clue who jim cuddy is!


BLUE RODEO


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Need some opinions here gang. I'm currently lost down the rabbit hole of online shopping - retail therapy to help cope with a really poopy family trauma (no worries, we're all healthy, just really hurting and could use any good vibes you're willing to offer. Won't give any details so please don't ask)
> 
> I got a begging email to my secondary account to buy something online since that account has been sleeping since 2019. Spend $20 get 50 miles, BUT I'd rather spend the bigger $$ on my main card and have the miles go there. Looking at more fabrics and some polypropylene for masks (gawd that's hard to track down now!! Found a shop in Vancouver with free shipping) on ETSY and I'm curious about gift cards, this is what is says, no mention of them being excluded
> View attachment 569659
> 
> Compared to something that does
> View attachment 569660
> 
> Thoughts? Will i earn the miles if I buy a $25 gift card (lowest value available) on one card and then make the actual purchases on the main card?*


I had a look through all the terms and it definitely doesn't say you can't do that. Purchase it under DH card and send it as a gift to you. Then you use it. Looks like it should work. 

Worst thing that will happen is you won't get the AM for the GC purchase.(but you should)


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> BLUE RODEO



between AZ and this, it sounds like a good week to be a 40-something canadian

(says the 30-something who is still waiting for a shot and had to google blue rodeo  )


----------



## kristabelle13

marchingstar said:


> between AZ and this, it sounds like a good week to be a 40-something canadian
> 
> (says the 30-something who is still waiting for a shot and had to google blue rodeo  )


I’ve giggled so much the first few days of this week going “oh, who me? No, no, I’m too young!”  

I don’t think I’ve said “I’m too young” about anything for like 20 years lol


----------



## bababear_50

So I need your thoughts please..........................................
Quick shop Sobeys this morning
The cashier said I had to buy one of each of the 4 products to be eligible for the 95 Airmiles,,, (Blue Bonus).
I said NO that I just needed to buy 6 Lysol products .
Please have a look at the Sobeys Flyer  Page #13
I wanted 6 packs of the wipes.
Am I wrong?


Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So I need your thoughts please..........................................
> Quick shop Sobeys this morning
> The cashier said I had to buy one of each of the 4 products to be eligible for the 95 Airmiles,,, (Blue Bonus).
> I said NO that I just needed to buy 6 Lysol products .
> Please have a look at the Sobeys Flyer  Page #13
> I wanted 6 packs of the wipes.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



When you buy ANY 6. So you are right


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> When you buy ANY 6. So you are right



Thanks Hon,, make me feel better to know that I am not the only one that understands that.
Have a great day!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Notice(s) on website:

SERVICE DISRUPTION: Due to technical difficulties, Collectors will not be able to log in to airmiles.ca to view profiles, use self-service, make redemptions, or earn Miles via airmilesshops.ca. We appreciate your patience while we work to resolve this issue.


*NOTICE: *AIR MILES Customer Care is currently experiencing higher than normal volume. We encourage Collectors to use our 24/7 self-help options, available here.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles Notice(s) on website:
> 
> SERVICE DISRUPTION: Due to technical difficulties, Collectors will not be able to log in to airmiles.ca to view profiles, use self-service, make redemptions, or earn Miles via airmilesshops.ca. We appreciate your patience while we work to resolve this issue.
> 
> 
> *NOTICE: *AIR MILES Customer Care is currently experiencing higher than normal volume. We encourage Collectors to use our 24/7 self-help options, available here.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*All i can say is they darned well better get it working before midnight, I have some last minute shopping to do so i can get the 10X miles URGH!!! An item i had in my basket at ETSY has been bought and no one else has it, like ANYWHERE (ok, so Walmart carries it but we're devilmart avoiders). The outage happened just after i bought the giftcard on the secondary account and now i can't buy what i really wanted *

*My best friend loves **Dumbo** as much as i love Donald and i was gonna use this fabric to make her a mask and purse 
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *My best friend loves **Dumbo** as much as i love Donald and i was gonna use this fabric to make her a mask and purse*


I just checked and Walmart has the Dumbo fat quarters
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/fabric...cotton-fat-quarter-bundle-multi/6000200411719These are shipped by Walmart and they usually ship quickly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I just checked and Walmart has the Dumbo fat quarters
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/fabric...cotton-fat-quarter-bundle-multi/6000200411719These are shipped by Walmart and they usually ship quickly.


*Yeah i saw that, should have mentioned that we're devilmart avoiders, just don't shop there. The fact that they sell the fabric just makes me even more annoyed *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Yeah i saw that, should have mentioned that we're devilmart avoiders, just don't shop there. The fact that they sell the fabric just makes me even more annoyed


Yup I sort of remembered that after I posted this.   Back to the drawing board.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *My best friend loves **Dumbo** as much as i love Donald and i was gonna use this fabric to make her a mask and purse*


So it is all your fault that I have now fallen down a rabbit hole of fabric.  I went googling for your fabric and I have found a store in Ontario that sells Muppet material so I have a bunch of fabric in my cart to be shipped.  I am still looking for other stuff.  I haven't found anywhere that sells Muppet material so I am in my glory.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> So it is all your fault that I have now fallen down a rabbit hole of fabric.  I went googling for your fabric and I have found a store in Ontario that sells Muppet material so I have a bunch of fabric in my cart to be shipped.  I am still looking for other stuff.  I haven't found anywhere that sells Muppet material so I am in my glory.


*I LOVED the service from this seller! And look what she sells (yup I'm still lost down that rabbit hole myself)
Muppet Fabric*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I LOVED the service from this seller! And look what she sells (yup I'm still lost down that rabbit hole myself)
> Muppet Fabric


My store isn't on Etsy - it is an online fabric store but the prices are the same as your Etsy store.   I now have other fabrics in my cart and just waiting to see if a friend needs any material.  I can corrupt her as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> My store isn't on Etsy - it is an online fabric store but the prices are the same as your Etsy store.   I now have other fabrics in my cart and just waiting to see if a friend needs any material.  I can corrupt her as well.


*Yeah, i've found other stores online as well but i try to earn me some miles at the same time 

which site are you looking at if you don't mind? I do NOT need more fabric, or do i??
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Yeah, i've found other stores online as well but i try to earn me some miles at the same time
> 
> which site are you looking at if you don't mind? I do NOT need more fabric, or do i??


Yes I can corrupt you as well since everybody needs more material.   I saw this picture on Sweet Red Poppys facebook page today.

Now I have never shopped here yet I just found it through google but prices are in Canadian dollars.

Funky Monkey Fabrics | Canada's one stop online fabric shop.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Yes I can corrupt you as well since everybody needs more material.   I saw this picture on Sweet Red Poppys facebook page today.
> View attachment 569861
> Now I have never shopped here yet I just found it through google but prices are in Canadian dollars.
> 
> Funky Monkey Fabrics | Canada's one stop online fabric shop.


*I LOVE her site, she has some great projects that are easy and don't require a lot of stupid one-time use tools or notions. I think one of her mask patterns is one that fits me well.

I've looked at that site -- must be a tad too often because i only need to type Fu into google and THIS is what it autogenerates 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The online portal is up again! Let the shopping continue *


----------



## tinkerone

You guys and your sewing is going to be the end of me.  We are going to be downsizing in the next little while so I cleaned house last summer, figured out what I could get rid of ahead of time.  Got rid of my sewing machine and a 60 gallon container of materials I had collected, mostly from Joanne's Fabrics.  I was good with letting it all go.....until recently, lol.  Now the bug is coming back and your not helping at all.  I actually found myself looking at a sewing machine at Costco a few weeks ago.  
I have to stop!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks ladies, now I've gone down the rabbit hole as well.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup well I spent some money at that store today but my sister will be really happy with the Muppet material that I bought for her.  Her birthday is coming up so now to decide if I want to make her something or give her the material and see what she wants me to make her.  I was supposed to make her an apron and she bought the material but I never got it made so maybe she can make a Muppet apron or I can make her some pillow cases.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> You guys and your sewing is going to be the end of me. We are going to be downsizing in the next little while so I cleaned house last summer, figured out what I could get rid of ahead of time. Got rid of my sewing machine and a 60 gallon container of materials I had collected, mostly from Joanne's Fabrics. I was good with letting it all go.....until recently, lol. Now the bug is coming back and your not helping at all. I actually found myself looking at a sewing machine at Costco a few weeks ago.
> I have to stop!



I have to agree.  When I told dh that I was taking this " beginners quilting class" so that I could make a tick in my bucket list....he has ZERO idea the monster it would unleash!!!!  I now have the spare room as MINE!!!!  I have my sewing machine set up at all times. a dedicated shelf for fabric, batting, and notions in the closet.  But he sees how much joy I get from creating a quilt from little pieces of material that I have cut and sewn together.   Quilting is my yoga.  I haven't sat at my machine for a few weeks again.  
BUT
I do have some new charm packs on the way for a new quilt for my sister.  The list of people wanting a quilt will probably never end.  It brings me joy...especially given the times we are experiencing right now.  I probably won't be stopping any time soon.


----------



## tinkerone

Got an email about the next Bonus Boom.  I think we will be getting more of those to replace the big offers.  
Next one is May 13 to May 26.  Use 3 offers get 95 AM.  The BMO one is spend $250 at partners, get 100 AM's.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Got an email about the next Bonus Boom.  I think we will be getting more of those to replace the big offers.
> Next one is May 13 to May 26.  Use 3 offers get 95 AM.  The BMO one is spend $250 at partners, get 100 AM's.



I think I might actually do the BMO one this time around.
Thanks for sharing the info Hon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Got an email about the next Bonus Boom.  I think we will be getting more of those to replace the big offers.
> Next one is May 13 to May 26.  Use 3 offers get 95 AM.  The BMO one is spend $250 at partners, get 100 AM's.



my only issue with the BMO is who the partners are. We'll see I guess!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Can someone remind me of the new BMO World Elite Air Miles MasterCard values starting May 1?

I thought it was 1 miles for every $13 charged if NOT a partner, 3 miles for every $12 charge FOR partners...? Is that right?


----------



## ottawamom

*Changes* to the *BMO Air Miles World Elite*
The card now *earns* a flat *1* Mile for every $10 spent or 0.1 mile per $1. As of *May*, however, that will *change* and cardholders will *earn 1* Mile for every $12 spent and triple the miles when shopping at *Air Miles* Partners.Feb. 12, 2021 

link to site  
changes to BMO W/E M/C


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG I just got the best offer ever from Mastercard! 

200 miles for a $50  I can do that in one stop at Metro,  easy!
 *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I just got the best offer ever from Mastercard! View attachment 570076
> 
> 200 miles for a $50  I can do that in one stop at Metro,  easy!
> View attachment 570077*



That is an excellent offer Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I got a similar offer but its 200AM for $150 (cummulative spend) at Sobeys (only). I'll shop next week and pick up my groceries and top it up to>$150 with a GC.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> I got a similar offer but its 200AM for $150 (cummulative spend) at Sobeys (only). I'll shop next week and pick up my groceries and top it up to>$150 with a GC.


Too bad you couldn't have shopped this weekend as you get 100 air miles for a $125 shop but that doesn't include buying gift cards.
Yesterday I shopped at Sobeys, spent $170 and earned 169 air miles.  I am missing 20 for buying bread yeast but it showed in the digital ad not the print ad so I am not sure how I would go back to the store and try and get that one as I would have to show on my phone.   I didn't notice the missing miles until I got home as I load my stuff on the conveyor belt, then run down to the end and pack all my own bags so never check the points and stuff at the store.   I will think on that one but it does tick me off because I bought it for the air miles.  I know that my store isn't doing refunds and rain checks so not sure if they are giving back missing air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

Call their my offers help line explain the situation. They should post the missing miles for you. I don't always have luck when I call but it usually does work.


----------



## kristabelle13

Earlier this week it was -20 AM for a BMO correction - today it’s +100 BMO offer correction?! Did anyone get that? I know I’m due 100AM for spending $50 at shell last month but those never post  soooo


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> Earlier this week it was -20 AM for a BMO correction - today it’s +100 BMO offer correction?! Did anyone get that? I know I’m due 100AM for spending $50 at shell last month but those never post  soooo


I had a -40 correction then +100 correction today. This may have been the Shell one, not sure. Sometimes there’s too many offers on the go to keep track of


----------



## Debbie

I had a -100 BMO correction on April 9  and a +25 correction today. I like your corrections better.


----------



## kristabelle13

Debbie said:


> I had a -100 BMO correction on April 9  and a +25 correction today. I like your corrections better.


You win some...you lose some lol sorry it wasn’t in your favour this time!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a +20 AM BMO correction, and no idea why! Oh well, I'll take it!


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> I had a -40 correction then +100 correction today. This may have been the Shell one, not sure. Sometimes there’s too many offers on the go to keep track of


Totally!! Typically, if there are complicated offers (bonus boom etc) that I can’t just track off my BMO MC, I take screenshots of the offers and terms and put them in a google slide deck - one offer per slide and then put the date and expected AM earned on the slide too - and then once they are posted, I write the date and amount earned , I move them to a section of the deck after a slide with “complete”.

Then in the first section, I can see what hasn’t posted and need to follow up on and all the terms are there for me when I’m in chat.

Actually, I’m curious, how do other people track?


----------



## tinkerone

I got a +40 and a +100 correction.  As nice as this is I'm not going to count it in for at least a month to see if they take it back.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I had the -100 from BMO but haven't had anything re added.   I'm missing 300 from a BMO promo back in Nov/Dec that I need to organize myself and go after.  It over lapped with StB.

ETA...just realized I'm still missing the Feb Bonus Boom too.   Not sure I even remember what that required.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles & BMO
The only way I keep these straight is to save the email where I usually have to Opt - in  ( in a email file).

I am skipping the Shell shops now because keeping receipts for 90 days is just too much work for the miles.
No Airmiles posting on the receipts is a pain also as I'd have to save the receipts and write on them the current deal.
Example: buy 3 bottles of smart water get 10 Airmiles.
I have pretty much switched over to Esso for gas and PC points.


Still no BMO offer for me...figures ,,,,,  I have two sons with Birthdays coming up and wanted to get some gift cards at Sobeys or Metro for them ,,oh well I still have a few weeks .... still hoping.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles & BMO
> The only way I keep these straight is to save the email where I usually have to Opt - in  ( in a email file).
> 
> I am skipping the Shell shops now because keeping receipts for 90 days is just too much work for the miles.
> No Airmiles posting on the receipts is a pain also as I'd have to save the receipts and write on them the current deal.
> Example: buy 3 bottles of smart water get 10 Airmiles.
> I have pretty much switched over to Esso for gas and PC points.
> 
> 
> Still no BMO offer for me...figures ,,,,,  I have two sons with Birthdays coming up and wanted to get some gift cards at Sobeys or Metro for them ,,oh well I still have a few weeks .... still hoping.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



So my Shell miles post faster than anything else...I wonder if it has to do with your specific store? I’ve had that in the past with one store near me - for some reason it just wouldn’t process. Is there another Shell near you? With just 3 fillups and some very minor “in store” (through the window) purchases - I’ve received well over 200 AM - that shell+ program is fantastic.


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> So my Shell miles post faster than anything else...I wonder if it has to do with your specific store? I’ve had that in the past with one store near me - for some reason it just wouldn’t process. Is there another Shell near you? With just 3 fillups and some very minor “in store” (through the window) purchases - I’ve received well over 200 AM - that shell+ program is fantastic.



Hmmmm ....
I'll give it a try.
Thanks 
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I have gone to 2 different unfamiliar Shell stations this past month, neither have updated.    It was mostly Safeway this month but we are desperately trying to eat to the bottom of things and not hop into a store every single week.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro Ont
Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-29-to-may-52/single/17
( Lactantia® PūrFiltre Milk
is on sale).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I had a bit of a crazy day today and by the time I arrived at the Shell station suited up (mask etc) I realized I forgot my Airmiles card . I left it at home after disinfecting all my credit cards,,,,,, I am getting up on the other side of the bed tomorrow.



Can you tell I am trying to find humor in this day!!!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I had a bit of a crazy day today and by the time I arrived at the Shell station suited up (mask etc) I realized I forgot my Airmiles card . I left it at home after disinfecting all my credit cards,,,,,, I am getting up on the other side of the bed tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That's when it pays to have it saved on your smart phone


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> That's when it pays to have it saved on your smart phone



Or memorize it ..


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> That's when it pays to have it saved on your smart phone





TammyLynn33 said:


> Or memorize it ..




Ok that's it!!!
I am eating some (lots) cookies and a big mug of tea!!!
This day can't get better .... time for bed.
I just realized I have it on my phone!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*You would think after a full year that I wouldn't need to go back to certain aisles because i forgot to pick something up because it's now on the WRONG side of the aisle!?! I mean, who actually goes up thru the pharmacy section at the grocery store? Not us, we pass it and head up the first actual row with real food .. not now, they expect us to wander thru the tiny aisles of the smallest ever baby section (i think they might have 2 different types of diapers, maybe 3 choices of formula and one small selection of baby food) stupid little choices of hygiene products. That puts me at the wrong end of the cereal row now and like a lost hiker in the woods, I'm forced to double back repeatedly, STILL!!

The woes of the COVID-19 grocery shopper - forcing me to shop alone, driving my cart up the wrong side of the aisles. Huh, did i end up in the UK somehow *


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1404286?page=15
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1404292
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1404294
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1404684
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Still no BMO offer for me.
Airmiles did send me a spend $100 @ airmilesshop get 100 airmiles ,,,nothing I need right now though.
I am not seeing too much needed at Sobeys this week ,I'll double check the flyers but it might be a off week for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

No BMO offer for me either.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Still no BMO offer for me.
> Airmiles did send me a spend $100 @ airmilesshop get 100 airmiles ,,,nothing I need right now though.
> I am not seeing too much needed at Sobeys this week ,I'll double check the flyers but it might be a off week for me.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel





damo said:


> No BMO offer for me either.



*CRAP! I have that awesome one and I'd forgotten all about it  Luckily you both reminded me!!! I was just getting ready to head out to  Shell to pick up a Spotify giftcard and some Gatorade for our daughter and I always use my AMEX, not this time!!

Thanks for the reminder *


----------



## tinkerone

I received a BMO offer today, spend $50 get 100 AM's but it was store specific and not stores I will be using in the near future.  It was Budget (hardly!), Staples and Global Pet Foods.  
I'll wait, they will send another at some point I'm sure.  Still waiting on the BMO AM's from the last Bonus Boom.


----------



## Debbie

My BMO offer is earn 1 AM at any partner and get 25 AM. I'll either fill up at Shell, or do a quick shop at Foodland this week. Not huge AM, but easy enough to do.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> I received a BMO offer today, spend $50 get 100 AM's but it was store specific and not stores I will be using in the near future.  It was Budget (hardly!), Staples and Global Pet Foods.
> I'll wait, they will send another at some point I'm sure.  Still waiting on the BMO AM's from the last Bonus Boom.


I got my 50 AM for the last BMO bonus boom offer today.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> I got my 50 AM for the last BMO bonus boom offer today.


Thanks for posting.  I just checked and mine came through as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I hate to brag but look what I created for myself today! (Ok perhaps I do like to brag ) When I go into the hospital I need to take off my mask and put one of theirs on,  need somewhere to store mine while I'm there. The material is laminated so I can wipe it clean if I need to.  Rather pleased with myself
*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> I hate to brag but look what I created for myself today! (Ok perhaps I do like to brag ) When I go into the hospital I need to take off my mask and put one of theirs on, need somewhere to store mine while I'm there. The material is laminated so I can wipe it clean if I need to. Rather pleased with myself


You are so talented.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone else read this National Post article today,,,,
*Pfizer testing a home-cure pill for COVID-19 that could be ready by end of year: CEO*



https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...r-ceo/ar-BB1g8Uhp?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
I know it's not Airmiles related but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
maybe we could all get back to Airmile collecting someday!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Debbie said:


> My BMO offer is earn 1 AM at any partner and get 25 AM. I'll either fill up at Shell, or do a quick shop at Foodland this week. Not huge AM, but easy enough to do.


I got this one  - and I also got the buy something from the Rewards store, get 150AM - so I picked up 3 sets of the dishes that were also on clearance there. 900AM (with rebate). Not a great deal. But way better than what they’d normally be at over 2600AM. I really have been wanting new plates and bowls, so hopefully these do the trick?! (Also, if you know they are crappy, let me know! I can still cancel! ) https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...fontignac-2-piece-dinner-set---set-of-2/76279


----------



## bababear_50

Quick shop at Sobeys this morning as many items needed were just not available and did not turn up on my PC Express order.
I picked up a little over 200 Airmiles.
I'm switching over to cash airmiles for a bit ,,I have enough in Dream for awhile.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a Shell offer, get gas onec between May 5 & 31st, get 50AM. I can probably do that. It seems I don't need to fill up very often but maybe I'll drive around in circles for a bit or something   Also got one for spend $10 in store get a bonus 5 AM (which I probably won't use).


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Quick shop at Sobeys this morning as many items needed were just not available and did not turn up on my PC Express order.
> I picked up a little over 200 Airmiles.
> I'm switching over to cash airmiles for a bit ,,I have enough in Dream for awhile.
> Hugs
> Mel


I've done the same. I've cashed in some Dream for a new steam mop, but figure if I get cash, I know I can always use them at Foodland, which, when Church is in person, I can pop in on any Sunday.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got the shell offer too. Hopefully I can get three 20L fill ups in.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I spent my first Dream miles on not travel things last week - got a couple of the deal of the day speakers for out by our new hot tub (that's where our vacation money went this year)


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got a Shell offer, get gas onec between May 5 & 31st, get 50AM. I can probably do that. It seems I don't need to fill up very often but maybe I'll drive around in circles for a bit or something   Also got one for spend $10 in store get a bonus 5 AM (which I probably won't use).


Keep in mind that there seems to be a Bonus Boom coming in the next couple weeks.  It would be a great time to do this offer and combine it with Bonus Boom, they usually include Shell.  
I received this offer as well and since it is good for the whole month of May I will hold off till I see what comes.


----------



## ottawamom

Good point. I have a quarter of a tank in my car. I guess I can use DH's car for errands until Bonus Boom. It's not like we go very far these days.


----------



## bababear_50

This is the only info I can find on a May Bonus Boom as I did not get a email regarding it.
It does mention the BMO offer and a few shops.

Hugs
Mel

https://milesopedia.com/en/rewards/...tween May 13 to 26,AIR MILES BONUS BOOM Event.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got the shell offer too. Hopefully I can get three 20L fill ups in.


Check the details on the offer....my last couple of Shell offers required a minimum of 30L


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I booked hotels for my cruise trip in December, it's refundable so that's good at least. Used quite a few airmiles, but the place looks quite nice. We'll stay the night before first cruise and between cruise 1 & 2. They have laundry so I'll be able to do a load of clothes since this is a longer trip than normal, and I tend to just use carry one. Now to build those AM back up! There's a Bonus Boom coming up soon I think... and I'm still owed a handful from the last one and a Staples purchase. I opted for the hotels rather than flights since flights were not refundable, I can book them through Air Canada and get to change them at least.


----------



## bababear_50

Did a check in with Airmiles CHAT yesterday re my Shell Airmiles.
So I purchased 4 1 L bottles of Avian water. I should have got 20 Bonus Airmiles however Airmiles says I did these in one transaction so I only got 10 Bonus Airmiles.
I guess I have to do separate transactions going forward. They did add the 10 Airmiles to my account.
So many rules with earning Airmiles.

Good news is I'm building a healthy supply of Be Well Points (Rexall) for next Christmas.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well I booked hotels for my cruise trip in December, it's refundable so that's good at least. Used quite a few airmiles, but the place looks quite nice. We'll stay the night before first cruise and between cruise 1 & 2. They have laundry so I'll be able to do a load of clothes since this is a longer trip than normal, and I tend to just use carry one. Now to build those AM back up! There's a Bonus Boom coming up soon I think... and I'm still owed a handful from the last one and a Staples purchase. I opted for the hotels rather than flights since flights were not refundable, I can book them through Air Canada and get to change them at least.



Congrats Hon
I know you've been wanting to plan out a few things for your up coming cruise.
Yeah being able to do some laundry when away on holiday is so important. I also now only travel with a carry on suitcase.
Come on Bonus Boom , we need some Airmiles!
Congrats!
Hugs
Mel

P.S .
looks like the FDA in the USA is going to make a decision on the Pfizer shot for younger people (kids) by next week maybe.


----------



## bababear_50

So just mentioning that Sobeys asked me to participate in a huge online survey regarding their stores ,,,heavy on their Pharmacies.
Maybe some changes are being looked at?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Happy May the 4th be with you Day.  This was a picture of my team from the Kids Helpphone Walkathon in 2014.  It was actually held on Sunday May 4th so I made us all capes to wear.   Enjoy


----------



## ottawamom

I find, these days, I am shopping so much less that I forget to do all of my AM tips and tricks. I literally need to write these down on a piece of paper before I go to the store to make sure I take advantage of every last little AM out there.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I find, these days, I am shopping so much less that I forget to do all of my AM tips and tricks. I literally need to write these down on a piece of paper before I go to the store to make sure I take advantage of every last little AM out there.



Yep sticky notes have become my friend


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early look on smartcanucks

Sobeys 65 Airmiles for every $50.00 spent on ......  The Bay , Door Dash, Way Spa ,
The Keg Steak House.
7 day redeem 95 Airmiles (cash) get 25 Airmiles

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-6-to-122/single/


Metro Ont. Flyer May 6th -May 12th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-6-to-12
And just for me
Rexall May 7-13th May Flyer

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-on-flyer-may-7-to-13


----------



## tinkerone

Someone here won a Virgin cruise but I don't remember which one.  Since cruises were pretty much canceled last year what ever happened with it?  
Ours are booked for the last two weeks of October and I'm not holding my breath in anticipation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Someone here won a Virgin cruise but I don't remember which one.  Since cruises were pretty much canceled last year what ever happened with it?
> Ours are booked for the last two weeks of October and I'm not holding my breath in anticipation.


*that was Disney Addicted I believe but she hasn't been around much.  I've seen her posts on Facebook but she hasn't mentioned much other than at the very beginning they immediately switched her to the next sailing (never happened but doesn't matter)  and they didn't seem to care that the border was closed. *


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Someone here won a Virgin cruise but I don't remember which one.  Since cruises were pretty much canceled last year what ever happened with it?
> Ours are booked for the last two weeks of October and I'm not holding my breath in anticipation.


If your cruise is booked for departure out of the US it looks like cruising may be starting there in mid July.  The CDC has basically caved to pressure from the organization that represents the cruise lines (I think it's called CLIO).


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> If your cruise is booked for departure out of the US it looks like cruising may be starting there in mid July.  The CDC has basically caved to pressure from the organization that represents the cruise lines (I think it's called CLIO).



The only problem will be travelling with children, it's not clear if the 95% includes kids (who can't get vaccinated yet). Or at least so people say. I think it's pretty clear and unfortunate since I do travel with my son and don't think he'll be able to get vaccinated in time. But I have fingers crossed and until September to PIF on my cruises, so still waiting.


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming weekly flyers
Hugs Mel

https://www.reebee.com/flyers?status=upcoming


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> If your cruise is booked for departure out of the US it looks like cruising may be starting there in mid July.  The CDC has basically caved to pressure from the organization that represents the cruise lines (I think it's called CLIO).


The cruise is only half the equation.  Will Canadian/US borders be open?  Will there be a quarantine period at a hotel on return?  Will there be a vaccination requirement?  While we have been booked for our second shot I would not be thrilled sailing on a ship with people who weren't, that would be a non starter for us.  There so much to it.  
But, it is what it is so we take it in stride.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Early look on smartcanucks
> 
> Sobeys 65 Airmiles for every $50.00 spent on ......  The Bay , Door Dash, Way Spa ,
> The Keg Steak House.
> 7 day redeem 95 Airmiles (cash) get 25 Airmiles
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-may-6-to-122/single/
> 
> 
> Metro Ont. Flyer May 6th -May 12th
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-6-to-12
> And just for me
> Rexall May 7-13th May Flyer
> 
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-on-flyer-may-7-to-13


Does anyone know, for the 65AM per $50 in gift cards, do you have to buy multiple $50 cards or can you put $100 on one gift card and get 130 AM?


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> The cruise is only half the equation.  Will Canadian/US borders be open?  Will there be a quarantine period at a hotel on return?  Will there be a vaccination requirement?  While we have been booked for our second shot I would not be thrilled sailing on a ship with people who weren't, that would be a non starter for us.  There so much to it.
> But, it is what it is so we take it in stride.


I agree ...lots of what if’s.  However, I think the border will reopen soon and the PM eluded to that yesterday. He said if all goes well we will be able to travel this summer.  The gov is in talks with other counties to discuss what they are thinking with regard to vaccine requirements.  I may have to wait even longer.  My workplace restrictions are different and not tied to what’s happening in the general public.


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday Morning game plan
Mask .......................check
gloves .................... check
Reusable clean Bag....... check
car keys & money ........... already by the door
get out of bed at 6 am .............
arrive at Sobeys 7 am.

Pick up 8 boxes hot cereal $31.92 (4 for me ---4 for food donation bin)
1 Big Box Rice
(maybe 1 package of mini sugar donuts if I can't resist ................ )

They taste delicious with a hot cup of tea!!!

swipe cards and run out of store PDQ 
A little over 100 Airmiles.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thursday Morning game plan
> Mask .......................check
> gloves .................... check
> Reusable clean Bag....... check
> car keys & money ........... already by the door
> get out of bed at 6 am .............
> arrive at Sobeys 7 am.
> 
> Pick up 8 boxes hot cereal $31.92 (4 for me ---4 for food donation bin)
> 1 Big Box Rice
> (maybe 1 package of mini sugar donuts if I can't resist ................ )
> View attachment 573100
> They taste delicious with a hot cup of tea!!!
> 
> swipe cards and run out of store PDQ
> A little over 100 Airmiles.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Add "make sure airmiles card is in wallet" to your list


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Add "make sure airmiles card is in wallet" to your list


OH MY GOSH!!!
You are so right!!!!
LOL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Has anyone received their 95AM for doing the Mar/April Bonus Boom. They are about to start another one in a week and it would be nice to have that one posted. There were also a few use 95AM Cash get 25AM associated with that promo that haven't posted for me yet either.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just cleaned out my secondary account, it now has a whopping 93 miles *

*My psychiatrist wants me to get a sleep tracker to see just how poorly I am sleeping and I've been dragging my feet for weeks. I haven't worn a watch for over 35 years since i was pregnant with our son - i developed terrible hives and just stopped wearing one. (Drives hubby nuts that I can still know what time it is with incredible accuracy) I've been toying with waiting for a bonus redemption week at Shoppers because i have a ton of points but realized i don't like the options there. Decided to take a look at the Airmiles options and a taa-daa found one "on sale" for 15% and just hit the order button. Now I'll be like all the cool kids with yet another device *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just cleaned out my secondary account, it now has a whopping 93 miles *
> 
> *My psychiatrist wants me to get a sleep tracker to see just how poorly I am sleeping and I've been dragging my feet for weeks. I haven't worn a watch for over 35 years since i was pregnant with our son - i developed terrible hives and just stopped wearing one. (Drives hubby nuts that I can still know what time it is with incredible accuracy) I've been toying with waiting for a bonus redemption week at Shoppers because i have a ton of points but realized i don't like the options there. Decided to take a look at the Airmiles options and a taa-daa found one "on sale" for 15% and just hit the order button. Now I'll be like all the cool kids with yet another device *


What device did you get?  I recently purchased a Oura for that very reason.  My sleep is horrid and I wanted to see where I was going with it.  This is a ring you wear and the main purpose is sleep tracking but it also tracks you your heartrate throughout the night.  It breaks down how much time you spend awake, in rem, in light sleep and in deep sleep.  Gives you everything in a graph as well as chart.  You charge the ring once a week or so.  I'm rather enjoying it but I need to pay more attention to what the data is telling me and figure out ways to improve.  It wasn't cheap but I hated having to take off a the watch style to charge it.  The ring is so easy to remove and charge.


----------



## bababear_50

Best laid plans sometimes don't work out.
Ok Hot oatmeal listed in Sobeys online flyer BUT Not listed in physical flye r,,, no airmiles turning up in bill,
So left and called Sobeys and they can't explain................................................ said they are sorry .... take a screen shot and go back and ask to speak to manager who we all know is a *^%^* at my Sobeys.
So be aware page 14 is not in the physical flyer.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1405575?page=14Oh well


Edited to update:
Called manager at store
apparently their flyer only goes up to page 12???????????
If I screen shot the online one they will honor it.
No not happening this week ,,,I made it out of that store without mini sugar donuts and if I go back I do not have the strength to resist. lol


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My son has one of those watches that explains all his sleep issues ,,,he loves it.
Daylight savings time is what screws me up.
I will be back to normal by next Fall when we switch again.
I also am now turning off all electronics 1 hr before bedtime and moved the phone out of the bedroom (was charging it overnight in my room).
No more coffee after 11:00 am either.
A good nights sleep is so important but so elusive at times.
Also no listening to Covid 19 news in the evening.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

My fitbit tracks my sleep. I am a terrible sleeper. I have a hard time falling asleep even when I am super tired. I could nap on the couch, but put me to bed and Nope! I do like to see and track how much I sleep though.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> My son has one of those watches that explains all his sleep issues ,,,he loves it.
> Daylight savings time is what screws me up.
> I will be back to normal by next Fall when we switch again.
> I also am now turning off all electronics 1 hr before bedtime and moved the phone out of the bedroom (was charging it overnight in my room).
> No more coffee after 11:00 am either.
> A good nights sleep is so important but so elusive at times.
> Also no listening to Covid 19 news in the evening.
> Hugs
> Mel


I had to take the phone out of our bedroom 30 years ago when it was just the house phone.  I found I would wake up and look at it, waiting in anticipation. For what, I don't know.  It just made me anxious.  Removing it helped my sleep a lot.  My cell sits on my kitchen table where I will see it first thing in the morning and can check for anything at that time.  
I like your idea of not listening to Covid news in the evening.  That makes me anxious as well so I might take a page from your book.  Thanks.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a spend $90 get 90 AM in my Metro app so may actually venture to a store and not just do pick up. It's been 2 weeks since my first vaccine so I feel safer even though I know I can still catch it. And a mask will hide the damage I did to my face yesterday, my top lip is very swollen and looks like I was in a fight. My sister said it looked like the pavement won


----------



## ottawamom

There should be a sad and a happy button to reply with. Happy about the offer, sad about your lip.


----------



## juniorbugman

Wow Sobeys must be mad at me this week as neither of my Airmiles cards got a spend offer.  Usually my Mom's card gets a spend $125 earn 35 and my card was spend $185 get 35 but nothing this week.  Maybe it will come later but what the heck?  I am shopping today so guess I won't earn every many miles.   
Did this happen to anybody else?


----------



## ottawamom

Maybe they are just late sending out this weeks offers. I got the monthly onesm good till the end of May but nothing for the week yet (good froe 7 days)


----------



## kristabelle13

juniorbugman said:


> Wow Sobeys must be mad at me this week as neither of my Airmiles cards got a spend offer.  Usually my Mom's card gets a spend $125 earn 35 and my card was spend $185 get 35 but nothing this week.  Maybe it will come later but what the heck?  I am shopping today so guess I won't earn every many miles.
> Did this happen to anybody else?


I didn’t get one for Thrifty’s for the first time since the program started. So I figured it was just a 4 (?) week intro offer. (Can’t remember when it stated. I think April 1)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Woah, busy bunch of collectors this morning! Home from treatment #2 out of 30, only 28 more drives in and out of the city. Why do people STILL not understand that when you need to enter a medical facility that you will need to go thru a screening process? or that you MUST wear a mask while waiting to do said processing?? OR that they will expect you to use sanitizer???? GOOG grief people, get with the programme *

*This is the watch that I ordered
Fitbit Versa 3

HOWEVER if anyone is wanting a Samsung one there is one that 45% off today only (ok, there was an ONYX preview yesterday as well) *
*Samsung Galaxy Active 2*
*I spent a lot of time researching these and the Fitbit won for several reasons. The top reasons*

*"Cost" - i had enough miles in my secondary account*
*Size - the Samsung just looks bigger & clunkier*
*Function - the Fitbit is geared to what i really need it for while the Samsung is more of an extension to my phone*
*Ability to load 3rd party apps - I use FB messenger to keep in touch with my daughter and the Samsung ONLY allows their apps which are pitiful*


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Best laid plans sometimes don't work out.
> Ok Hot oatmeal listed in Sobeys online flyer BUT Not listed in physical flye r,,, no airmiles turning up in bill,
> So left and called Sobeys and they can't explain................................................ said they are sorry .... take a screen shot and go back and ask to speak to manager who we all know is a *^%^* at my Sobeys.
> So be aware page 14 is not in the physical flyer.





bababear_50 said:


> Edited to update:
> Called manager at store
> apparently their flyer only goes up to page 12???????????
> If I screen shot the online one they will honor it.
> No not happening this week ,,,I made it out of that store without mini sugar donuts and if I go back I do not have the strength to resist. lol


Sorry you didn't get your miles but I still think you should have bought the doughnuts as today is actually National No Diet day so you can eat whatever you want.
That's what happened to me a week ago and like you I didn't want to go back with my phone or copy of digital ad to get my missing 20 airmiles.  Guess we will have to watch out for the last pages of the online ad and maybe take a copy of them if we plan on shopping for those items.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> Wow Sobeys must be mad at me this week as neither of my Airmiles cards got a spend offer.  Usually my Mom's card gets a spend $125 earn 35 and my card was spend $185 get 35 but nothing this week.  Maybe it will come later but what the heck?  I am shopping today so guess I won't earn every many miles.
> Did this happen to anybody else?


Yes! I didn't get one from Foodland, and I _always _have some sort of spend offer.  They need to woo me back.


----------



## ottawamom

Maybe this week is a "bust" week for AM at Sobeys because next week is going to be Max a Miles week full of lots ffor us to spend our $ on.

Just hoping!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't even look at my Sobey's offers unless someone mentions an AMAZING offer in the flyer because it's a PIA to get to one *

*I'm super happy to see a threshold spend with Metro though, spend 60 get 60, that's easy-peasy with the price of groceries now, that might be 3 bags *


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Wow Sobeys must be mad at me this week as neither of my Airmiles cards got a spend offer.  Usually my Mom's card gets a spend $125 earn 35 and my card was spend $185 get 35 but nothing this week.  Maybe it will come later but what the heck?  I am shopping today so guess I won't earn every many miles.
> Did this happen to anybody else?



Hi Hon
I got only 5 My offers and no weekly spend offer like like I usually do ,,,, mine is usually spend $125 get 35 airmiles.
No 7 day offers either ,,, the 5 I got are good for 26 days??? weird.

Hmmmmm National No Diet day eh!!!
Hmmmmmmmmm ......


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Well I just checked my offers from Sobeys now and I have all my spend offers but too late I have already gone shopping.  If I had of gotten these offers before I shopped I would have used my Mom's card as she has a lower spend amount but at least my poor under used card earned some miles today.  I even checked the offers on the app when I was in the store so they must have come quite late as I didn't shop until 4:30ish.   Onward and upward.


----------



## ottawamom

I have offers now too. Guess no shopping for me until Fridays now.


----------



## bababear_50

I have 7 day offers now.
Got a special Happy Her / Happy home gift card one..... buy $50 gift card get 50 Airmiles (Listed as 50 straight up Airmiles and 0 Bonus Airmiles.)
Dang sugar donuts have Airmiles attached toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Hugs
Mel

https://happycards.ca/


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Dang sugar donuts have Airmiles attached toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


See there was a reason that you didn't buy them this morning.  Now you have a reason to go back and fight for your air miles and buy donuts.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I hate to brag but look what I created for myself today! (Ok perhaps I do like to brag ) When I go into the hospital I need to take off my mask and put one of theirs on,  need somewhere to store mine while I'm there. The material is laminated so I can wipe it clean if I need to.  Rather pleased with myself
> View attachment 571172*



You did a beautiful job!!  I love the baby Yoda mask as well.



tinkerone said:


> Someone here won a Virgin cruise but I don't remember which one.  Since cruises were pretty much canceled last year what ever happened with it?
> Ours are booked for the last two weeks of October and I'm not holding my breath in anticipation.





Donald - my hero said:


> *that was Disney Addicted I believe but she hasn't been around much.  I've seen her posts on Facebook but she hasn't mentioned much other than at the very beginning they immediately switched her to the next sailing (never happened but doesn't matter)  and they didn't seem to care that the border was closed. *



Yes, that was me.  Last summer VV was trying to make me book and use it by March 2021.  I never did get back to them because I didn't believe cruises would happen.   Then this past February, I received an e-mail that said I could choose a cruise through February 2022.  Again, I have not rebooked.  I'm waiting to see if cruises really start up in July and what happens.  I'm also hoping if it looks like cruises do not get shut down again, that I can get VV to let me take a March break cruise.  I have had way too much time off work the past 2 months...

At the moment I believe by 2022 our borders will be open again.  Hotel quarantine may be over by that point.  I just have to wait until closer to the end of the year.

YES, there is a vaccination requirement!  VV has stated many times passengers will need to show proof of vaccination in order to board.  Many other cruise lines have been saying the same thing.

Now, who goes with me may be up in the air as well.  The friend who is suppose to go, I just learned recently she does not plan to get vaccinated.  If she does not change her mind by the time I book, then she won't be able to go.  I have another friend who I'm sure will happily take her place.  There's not much I can do about it.  It's not me saying no, but the cruise line so.. she has a decision to make.


----------



## bababear_50

*Disney Addicted*
Hi Hon
It is nice to see you.
Hope all has been well and we missed you!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> See there was a reason that you didn't buy them this morning.  Now you have a reason to go back and fight for your air miles and buy donuts.


Where's Ottawamom???? 
She will keep me on the straight and narrow ................. while you are such a fun influence Hon.
I might just have to go for another drive early tomorrow morning. lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Where's Ottawamom????
> She will keep me on the straight and narrow ................. while you are such a fun influence Hon.
> I might just have to go for another drive early tomorrow morning. lol
> Hugs
> Mel



Just do it... those little donuts are very yummy! They do freeze if you wanted to put a few away for later. OR eat them all at once.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Man, I have been away a good long time.  I only realized tonight I have not been on DIS in at least 2 months, if not 3 months.  So much has happened.

Mid March (17th) I injured my back.  It's an old injury that flares up every few years since my early 20's.  Normally 3 or 4 days and I'm back to normal.  Once it took a week.  This time, well let's see, I just passed week 7...

I wasn't too worried at first (Wed) because two nights later (Friday) I was walking again.  But Saturday morning I thought my back was going to literally break as I forced myself to stand up out of bed.  My back later spasmed hard while I sat on the couch and that was it.  Major pain and I could not walk without leaning heavily on a cane.  Getting in and out of bed was painful.  I could only sleep on my back.  We're talking three 375mg naproxen and 3 muscle relaxants daily.  No relief.

It took SEVENTEEN days before I finally felt no pain for the first time and could walk without a cane!  17 days!!  Every day I went from bed, to the couch and bed again.  Heating pad behind me back, alternating with a cold pack.  Lots of pillows shoved behind the packs.  I would fall asleep (sitting upright) and snore away from the muscle relaxants.  But I was too scared of the pain getting out of bed caused to even think of lying down during the day.  I couldn't concentrate on anything.  The kids had to step up and clean & cook & bring me food & drink.  lol

I've slowly lowered the doses and last week I stopped the muscle relaxants completely.  However, I'm still taking naproxen (two 375 mg daily) as my back still tightens up and hurts without them.  I'm hoping to lower the dose again next week though and see how it is.

I've been going to physio (first time ever) and was surprised to find it really does help!  Wish I had started that years ago.  The best thing he taught me was HOW to move/roll over/and ease out of bed so there would be no pain.  OMG!

So I have not worked my Crossing Guard job since March 17th.  Just when I thought I could go back, after the April break, (my physio therapist was hemming & hawing), schools were shut down.  Kind of a relief as it gives me more time to heal.

Ohh.. and one of the worst parts was I had JUST started a second part-time work-from-home job on the Monday, two days before my back pulled this nonsence!    The second week, for 3 days, I forced myself to sit at computer long enough to complete my hours (I really didn't want to lose that job).  Picture a kitchen chair with a thick pillow behind my back, heating pillow on my back, and a cushion on the chair to sit on, and trying to keep my back ramrod straight. I'm still not sure how I did it.   On that 3rd day, the 3rd party contract ended up getting cancelled anyways, putting me out of that job.  So no income whatsoever... ugh

Bright side, the lady who was training me, about 3 weeks later, found me a position in a different dept (same company) and I love it!  This will be the end of my 3rd week and I just love the job, the hours and the people are so so friendly!!  If school starts up again before the summer, I can still do that as well.

Anyways, enough about my back.  I never wish back pain on anyone!

My brother moved to St. Catherines.  My SIL is very sick with cancer.  We're not sure how long.  A year maybe?

My daughter may have an opportunity to move out & live with her friend.  Her friend's mom reached out to me to see if we could get the girls settled on their own with a lot of assisted living at first.

This year so far has been a bust with Air Miles and PC Optimum/Points for me.

It looks like I wrote a story.    Sorry about that and thanks for reading!  I'm happy to be back - I've missed DIS and everyone!


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> *Disney Addicted*
> Hi Hon
> It is nice to see you.
> Hope all has been well and we missed you!
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks!  I've missed everyone!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Just do it... those little donuts are very yummy! They do freeze if you wanted to put a few away for later. OR eat them all at once.



Hush................ ok if you insist.................................lol
I am going back to Sobeys because I was going to pick up some garden stuff next week and if I can grab a couple Happy Home ones I'll use them at Home Depot.

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks!  I've missed everyone!



Ah Hon you've had a rough time of it. ~~~~~Healing Hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I injured my back a few years ago and lord I thought at the time my life was over.
Long story short (upset special needs student threatening to throw herself out a second story window). Of course I needed to get to her fast .
I turned quickly ,,,twisted and went over a &**^%$ student roller backpack landing on my tailbone.

I am so glad Physio is helping you a bit.
 Yeah it is actually my sons who now remind me to be careful of re injuring my back ,,,they lost their mom for quite sometime.

The problem with back injuries is they can come back to haunt you.
I've been having some problems for the past while and I'm scheduled for a bunch of tests next week. 
It may or may not be related to my previous injury ,,,we will see.
I have been putting it off due to Covid but it can't wait any longer.

It's great that you have a job that you love, congratulations.
I love that you are working with your daughter and her friends family to help them get set up and settled.
Remember no moving stuff!!!!

Points & Miles will always be around Hon ,,take care of you first!
Happy you are back.

Gentle hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

MMMMMM donuts & coffee..... so good!

Ok
I am confused here
I bought 2 $50 gift cards Happy Home.
My Offer was 50 Airmiles for a $50 gift card so I should have gotten 100 airmiles right?
receipt says

where did the extra 80 Airmiles come from?

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> MMMMMM donuts & coffee..... so good!
> 
> Ok
> I am confused here
> I bought 2 $50 gift cards Happy Home.
> My Offer was 50 Airmiles for a $50 gift card so I should have gotten 100 airmiles right?
> receipt says
> View attachment 573490
> where did the extra 80 Airmiles come from?
> 
> Hugs Mel



I'd take em and run! Strange though.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'd take em and run! Strange though.



Oh well donuts and coffee & an extra 80 Airmiles to celebrate IT'S FRIDAY!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I figured it out
They gave me the flyer 2x 65 Airmiles even though it doesn't say Happy Any Day Cards are eligible. Page 13 of the flyer (130 Airmiles).
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1405575?page=13And they gave me 1 x 50 for my My Offers as 50 Bonus Airmiles.
130 + 50 = 180  wow good day to buy 2 50$ Home depot cards

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Where's Ottawamom????
> She will keep me on the straight and narrow ................. while you are such a fun influence Hon.
> I might just have to go for another drive early tomorrow morning. lol
> Hugs
> Mel


I was outside last night measuring our property line with a laser level. Neighbour wants to widen his driveway and thinks he can go right to the property line (he can't). He's like a kid who wants more candy, give him an inch and he asks for more. We were trying to convince him he doesn't need (an eyesore) beyond double driveway (it's currently a single driveway) for the rare occasion he needs to park more than two cars in his driveway.

It's difficult trying to explain (grown up by-law) issues to someone who just wants what he wants and doesn't think about anything else.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, Looks like you got lucky with the GC. I was thinking if it worked with Home Depot I would run and pick some up because I'm purchasing stones there today. I think it might just have been a glitch at your store.

For anyone else waiting for those 25AM to post from using 95AM Cash (March/April Bonus Boom) mine have just posted.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I was outside last night measuring our property line with a laser level. Neighbour wants to widen his driveway and thinks he can go right to the property line (he can't). He's like a kid who wants more candy, give him an inch and he asks for more. We were trying to convince him he doesn't need (an eyesore) beyond double driveway (it's currently a single driveway) for the rare occasion he needs to park more than two cars in his driveway.
> 
> It's difficult trying to explain (grown up by-law) issues to someone who just wants what he wants and doesn't think about anything else.









Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

It's Ottawamom's Birthday Today!!!!

Happy special Birthday Day Hon!

We all appreciate your great Airmiles expertise and friendliness!

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you, I'm making homemade Dole Whip for dessert tomorrow. It was supposed to be for today but I was too full after eating dinner.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Thank you, I'm making homemade Dole Whip for dessert tomorrow. It was supposed to be for today but I was too full after eating dinner.



Enjoy
I love Dole Whips
Hugs
Mel

*Homemade Dole Whip Recipe*

Prep Time15 mins
Total Time15 mins

Course: Dessert, Snack
Cuisine: American
Keyword: disney, pineapple

Servings: 4

*Ingredients*

20 oz can of Pineapple Pieces drained
8 oz Cool Whip
2 tbsp granulated sugar
1 cup pineapple juice chilled
*Instructions*

Combine all ingredients in the blender and blend together until smooth.
Transfer mixture to freezer safe container and freeze for several hours (until firm).
Serve cold with chilled pineapple juice. (We put our frozen mixture in a soft serve ice cream machine to give ours a soft server texture!)


----------



## Debbie

Happy Birthday @ottawamom I hope your day was full of joy and laughter! Thanks for the recipe Mel!


----------



## TammyLynn33

hello everyone ! Happy Saturday !
Happy belated OttawaMom! 
Disaddict.. take care of you ! Backs are awful things when they hurt. I’m currently debating back to school for a non back breaking career..
Not much new here. Big kid started working full time hours this week for my cousin doing custom cabinets.. he’s learning all about working for family .. 
I have a spend 110 at metro get 110 airmiles but I’m already stocked up on so much .. I’m still debating ...( moreso because I thought h had the am needed for universal for all of us , but that was 1 park a day and we want to be able to go back and forth and I need 800 more miles lol ) 
I don’t feel like working today .. sigh 
Mother’s Day weekend is so sad .. I miss my own Mom.. 
Hope everyone is well.. hugs T


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Belated Birthday to Ottawamom!


----------



## ottawamom

This is a recipe I've used for Dole Whip.

2c frozen pineapple
1/3c coconut milk
3 tbsp sugar
pinch salt
1tsp lemon juice
1tsp lime juice
1/2 banana

Mix in blender and serve immediately.  

I did a quick calorie calculation on the recipe and it works out to 450cal. Divide that by the number of servings. It's a reasonable low-cal dessert. It's not quite the same if you freeze leftovers so we eat it all immediately

or there is this recipe Easy Dole Whip


----------



## bababear_50

I should have known that $100.00 at Home Depot would never be enough when it comes to me and flowers/plants.
I'll wait till next week ,, early morning when the store is not busy and pick up a couple more Gift Cards at Sobeys.

Happy Mother's Day Weekend Everyone!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## buyerbrad

I purchased the HappyHome gift card today with Home Depot on it and received the 50 miles from my loaded offer and 65 for the flyer offer.


----------



## TammyLynn33

buyerbrad said:


> I purchased the HappyHome gift card today with Home Depot on it and received the 50 miles from my loaded offer and 65 for the flyer offer.



i missed these . What store are they through ?


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys flyer. It's a Happy Home GC good at Bed Bath and Beyond and Home Depot to name two stores.


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> i missed these . What store are they through ?


I don't get the Foodland flyer however I received this offer in My Offers so you may find it at Foodland as well.  Check both the flyers and My Offers and it will probably be there.


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> I got this one  - and I also got the buy something from the Rewards store, get 150AM - so I picked up 3 sets of the dishes that were also on clearance there. 900AM (with rebate). Not a great deal. But way better than what they’d normally be at over 2600AM. I really have been wanting new plates and bowls, so hopefully these do the trick?! (Also, if you know they are crappy, let me know! I can still cancel! ) https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...fontignac-2-piece-dinner-set---set-of-2/76279


I received these! They are lovely….

How many do you think I got? I ordered 3 sets….thinking I’d get 6 bowls and 6 plates (2 per set)…

but I received 12 of each?!  so uh, I’m set for life on porcelain dishes…..


----------



## hdrolfe

I shopped at Metro today, first time in awhile, earned 145 AM but spent over budget... At least I earned a few AM back. Hopefully the Bonus Boom will be along soon and earn me a few more. I do need to remember to get gas before the end of the month as well, I still have a Shell offer for 50 AM if I fill up, but I still have so much gas still in the tank! Lock down doesn't lead to a lot of driving.


----------



## tinkerone

Happy Mothers Day to all you lovely Mothers!  
Enjoy your special day.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Mother's Day!!!


I can also confirm that the Happy Home Gift Card is ringing up for 65 Airmiles...
and since it is Mother's day and I have 3 sons I bought 3 cards. =195 Airmiles 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This sums up today perfectly
*


----------



## cari12

Went to Safeway today, bought a $50 Happy Home gift card and 2 x $50 Keg gift cards and $95 groceries. Spent $245, got 269 AM.

DH and I also got vaccinated yesterday so a little bit safer. Happy Mother’s day all!


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> I received these! They are lovely….
> 
> How many do you think I got? I ordered 3 sets….thinking I’d get 6 bowls and 6 plates (2 per set)…
> 
> but I received 12 of each?!  so uh, I’m set for life on porcelain dishes…..


Further update: half the dishes are broken sooooo


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Further update: half the dishes are broken sooooo



Hi Hon
So sorry this happened.
I would definitely take some photos and email them to Airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> So sorry this happened.
> I would definitely take some photos and email them to Airmiles.
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, yeah, I plan on it. If nothing else because it was a PITA to clean up all the porcelain shards


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> Thanks, yeah, I plan on it. If nothing else because it was a PITA to clean up all the porcelain shards


I once broke a Corelle plate.  Anyone who thinks _bazillion_ isn't a word has never had to clean up the pieces.  I was finding shards for weeks.  There was a_ bazillion_ of them.
Sorry your order was damaged.  That is always disappointing.


----------



## kristabelle13

tinkerone said:


> I once broke a Corelle plate.  Anyone who thinks _bazillion_ isn't a word has never had to clean up the pieces.  I was finding shards for weeks.  There was a_ bazillion_ of them.
> Sorry your order was damaged.  That is always disappointing.


Oh that’s good to know! I have Corelle now but don’t think I’ve broken it ever…now I hope I never do! lol


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> I once broke a Corelle plate. Anyone who thinks _bazillion_ isn't a word has never had to clean up the pieces. I was finding shards for weeks. There was a_ bazillion_ of them.
> Sorry your order was damaged. That is always disappointing.


Yup been there had that happen and yup there were a bazillion pieces.  I broke a plate once on New Years Eve when I was trying to get ready to go to a friends for a get together and was late as I had to get the vacuum out and try and clean it up.  I think I still found pieces many months later.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I went and tried to get happyher gift card. They had the cards in you decide the denomination . I asked for $100 not. Now if I’d get 50  am for each $50 or ??
I got this 
I’m fully expecting some to be clawed back


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> I went and tried to get happyher gift card. They had the cards in you decide the denomination . I asked for $100 not. Now if I’d get 50  am for each $50 or ??
> I got this
> I’m fully expecting some to be clawed back



Shhhhhh!!!
Maybe they won't notice that you got an extra 130 Airmiles,,,fingers & Toes crossed for you.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> I went and tried to get happyher gift card. They had the cards in you decide the denomination . I asked for $100 not. Now if I’d get 50  am for each $50 or ??
> I got this
> I’m fully expecting some to be clawed back


I have never had an easy time with Amherstview.  They are the worst!  I don't bother going to get gift cards there as a rule because they never have in what they advertise.  Spoke to the manager once and he was about as helpful as a slug.   Hope they don't catch that and you get those AM's, fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> I have never had an easy time with Amherstview.  They are the worst!  I don't bother going to get gift cards there as a rule because they never have in what they advertise.  Spoke to the manager once and he was about as helpful as a slug.   Hope they don't catch that and you get those AM's, fingers are crossed for you!



i won’t lie the happy gift cards were all on one peg and the ones that had the bonus airmiles were all the way at the back I moved them all . 
glad it isn’t just me that never can find gift cards when they have them . 
did I know you were here ? Lol I prob did but


----------



## bababear_50

Hoping for a few Airmiles deals this week & wondering what the May13th for Bonus Boom will be?

https://bonusboom.airmiles.ca/en/coming_soon*Get 95 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you use 3 different *Bonus Boom* offers by May 26, 2021.*

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a BMO offer, spend $100 through the airmiles portal and get 100AM, so waiting on Bonus Boom to see if I can manage something extra there. And need to find something to buy  I do not want an order that can be split up or anything.

My staples offer from awhile ago finally posted as well, 80 AM. I hope we get a bigger bonus at some point this year.


----------



## bababear_50

My BMO Offer is only 25Airmiles
May 11th - 17th

Get​


25​


AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you save any Partner offer in the
AIR MILES App by *May 17, 2021*.1​

Hugs
Mel

P.S
I had to activate the offer.
*Congrats! You've successfully activated this offer valid from May 11, 2021 - May 17, 2021*
Looks like I have a magnum ice cream bar in my Shell offers..... Hmmmmmm delicious.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I finally somehow got my first offer and activated . It was a spend 50 get 100 airmiles. Only at global metro or a rental car place ..  have until the 17th


----------



## tinkerone

My BMO is spend $50 get 100 AM's but it's at Global Pet Foods, Car Rental, Staples, none of which I can do.  No biggie, there will be other offers.


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> My BMO is spend $50 get 100 AM's but it's at Global Pet Foods, Car Rental, Staples, none of which I can do.  No biggie, there will be other offers.



if it’s a BMO offer can we get gift cards you think ??


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1406970?page=7
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1406964
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1407194But $10 Lotto Quick Ticket get 15 Airmiles.

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1406972
Happy Safe Shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> if it’s a BMO offer can we get gift cards you think ??


Absolutely you can.  As long as it's at one of the mentioned stores BMO can't tell what the item is.  I use this go about all the time.  A lot of places don't allow selling of GC's right now though.  I heard a lady at Costco on Sunday talking with staff about needing one and they were explaining why they can't sell her one.  I bet she's sorry she left Mothers day till the last minute, lol.  
My son as well tried to buy a GC last week.  The drug store told him they were not allowed to sell them so he left and went to Loblaws where he was able to buy any GC he wanted.  
It's getting strange out there!


----------



## bababear_50

Is it me or did the price for food just jump .......... ?
Example hot oatmeal last week $3.99 a box now this week $4.99 a box.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Absolutely you can.  As long as it's at one of the mentioned stores BMO can't tell what the item is.  I use this go about all the time.  A lot of places don't allow selling of GC's right now though.  I heard a lady at Costco on Sunday talking with staff about needing one and they were explaining why they can't sell her one.  I bet she's sorry she left Mothers day till the last minute, lol.
> My son as well tried to buy a GC last week.  The drug store told him they were not allowed to sell them so he left and went to Loblaws where he was able to buy any GC he wanted.
> It's getting strange out there!



Yeah this is what I do when BMO gives me an offer-- I go to Sobeys/Metro and pick up a bunch of gift cards Shell gas, Sobeys , Tims , Mc Cafe , etc (makes great Birthday pre bought gifts and helps stock pile some for kids going off to University/College).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Time to stock up on toothbrushes & toothpaste
Sobeys buy 8 x 2.99= 95 Airmiles plus Bonus Miles the Aisles 50 =145 total airmiles.
Total cost $23.92
I'll grab 4 toothpaste and 4 toothbrushes.

Hugs
Mel
Maybe I'll be able to add in something from the Bonus Boom.


----------



## bbangel

I just got a surprise 700 miles posted as being Mega Miles. Not sure why but I'll take it!


----------



## bababear_50

Here's my BMO offer



Here’s how it works​


Opt in today and be ready to shop at participating Partners with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard to get:​


----------



## hdrolfe

Got an email for BMO regarding the next Bonus Boom - have to opt in. Spend $250 at participating Partners get 100AM, or spend $100 get 50 AM. 

Starts tomorrow doesn't it? Hopefully there will be some good bonuses. Would have been nice to get the last bonus before the next one starts, oh well!


----------



## bababear_50

So the BMO offer question please?

Can I use more than one partner to accumulate the $250 required spend just so long as they are at posted sponsors ..like
could I do $200 at Shell (thinking of getting 2 $100.00 Amazon gift cards) extra 40 Airmiles (double dip)
Then $50 at Sobeys for my grocery shop.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So the BMO offer question please?
> 
> Can I use more than one partner to accumulate the $250 required spend just so long as they are at posted sponsors ..like
> could I do $200 at Shell (thinking of getting 2 $100.00 Amazon gift cards) extra 40 Airmiles (double dip)View attachment 574656
> Then $50 at Sobeys for my grocery shop.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes that will work. I plan on picking up some Metro GC for shopping I do there and the balance will be spending at a partner during the promotion (likely Shell or Amazon from Shell). I have too many Sobeys GC to add to that pile.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> So the BMO offer question please?
> 
> Can I use more than one partner to accumulate the $250 required spend just so long as they are at posted sponsors ..like
> could I do $200 at Shell (thinking of getting 2 $100.00 Amazon gift cards) extra 40 Airmiles (double dip)View attachment 574656
> Then $50 at Sobeys for my grocery shop.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


I’ve used multiple in the past. It does say “partners” rather than at a partner.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have we received our 95 miles from the winter Bonus Boom yet?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy crap, Foodland really misses me! No threshold, just buy anything?



*


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have we received our 95 miles from the winter Bonus Boom yet?


The February Bonus Boom posted the first week of April. I haven't seen anything yet for the Bonus Boom which ran late March through early April.

Has anyone had Sobeys post for this week yet. Usually mine come through around 5pm for last weeks purchases.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy crap, Foodland really misses me! No threshold, just buy anything?
> 
> View attachment 574697
> 
> View attachment 574698*


Very nice,,,,my wife got one for 75am,,,since we use my card all the time and hers is just for bonus things....yup they miss


----------



## bababear_50

So my Sobeys shop for My 7th & May 8th just posted to my account.
The May 9th shop hasn't posted yet.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So my Sobeys shop for My 7th & May 8th just posted to my account.
> The May 9th shop hasn't posted yet.
> Hugs
> Mel



Sunday is usually the start of a new week so will post next week.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else get an email from Air Miles re: Spin-off of Program?

I can't get the snip & sketch tool to paste!


----------



## bababear_50

This is what I found


https://www.airmiles.ca/en/get-help/business-updates-faqs.html

Who is the AIR MILES Reward Program’s parent company?


Alliance Data owns and operates LoyaltyOne’s AIR MILES Reward Program.





Why is Alliance Data spinning off LoyaltyOne, owner and operator of the AIR MILES Reward Program?





You may have heard in the news that the parent company of the AIR MILES Reward Program, Alliance Data, intends to spin off the Program along with another one of its businesses later this year. A spinoff is the creation of an independent company from a parent company. The proposed spinoff is subject to many factors and more details will be shared with the marketplace in the coming months.




Are AIR MILES Collector Account balances safe?
Yes. Collectors can continue to get and use Reward Miles with great confidence.

Should we expect big changes to the AIR MILES Reward Program due to this announcement?

The AIR MILES Reward Program remains singularly focused and committed to creating exceptional value for our Collectors, Sponsors and Rewards Partners. You can continue to get Miles at more than 300 national and online Sponsors, and to use Miles for thousands of Rewards including everyday essentials with AIR MILES Cash, merchandise, travel and more. In the past year, as Canadians changed the way they shop and spend their leisure time, we responded with significant enhancements to the Program, including:


· Adding 86 highly sought-after brands to airmilesshops.ca, giving Collectors the ability to get Miles from the comfort of their home while shopping online for marquee brands such as Indigo, Hudson’s Bay, Sephora, Amazon, Walmart, Samsung and more.
· Adding market-leading brands to our Rewards portfolio such as Spotify, PlayStation, Uber Eats, DoorDash and more.
· Adding 55 local brands across Canada such as Canadian Appliance Source, All-Purpose Realty Services and select Hyundai dealerships.

To keep up to date on all the Program news including Sponsors, Bonus Offers and Rewards, visit airmiles.ca or download the AIR MILES App.


Regards
Mel

https://www.paymentssource.com/news...-loyalty-unit-that-operates-canadas-air-miles


----------



## Jo2019

Hi hope it is okay to ask this question here. After we booked our tickets through air miles for Disney are we able to upgrade the tickets? Like I'm thinking about buying to five day tickets for February 2022. If I have to switch that to later in the year and want to upgrade to seven day tickets am I able to do that? Would it be online?

I was also wondering if I would be able to change the dates on Universal tickets but I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask either! I'm new to air miles. Thanks!


----------



## hdrolfe

No Bonus Boom talk yet? 

I think I will be able to do 3 but children's place isn't part of it this time, which is normally one I do. So, shell for gas, bmo and online which I will cross everything posts properly. I have some other offers that line up, so double dipping on those. 

Interesting to read the spin off news, I hope it works out. Or perhaps I will be taking a trip this summer, or getting something from merchandise.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Jo2019 said:


> Hi hope it is okay to ask this question here. After we booked our tickets through air miles for Disney are we able to upgrade the tickets? Like I'm thinking about buying to five day tickets for February 2022. If I have to switch that to later in the year and want to upgrade to seven day tickets am I able to do that? Would it be online?
> 
> I was also wondering if I would be able to change the dates on Universal tickets but I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask either! I'm new to air miles. Thanks!


You can switch dates and add days to AM tickets.  Pre Covid you had to add days in person...no idea about right now.  As to changing dates that you can do from home but the tickets need to be attached to MDE.   If you think you might be changing the date I would recommend buying tickets with a lower cost and then paying OOP for any additional costs attached to the date change.  If you initially  buy tickets that cost more and then change to a lower cost start date you will lose those miles.  You will be going through Redtag to get your tickets and once you make the purchase they have nothing more to do with it.  They do not help you with making changes.


----------



## ottawamom

Here's my plan for Bonus Boom over the next week or so.

Sobeys - 95AM Cash (3 cards)
Foodland - 95AM Cash (3 cards)
Foodland - Lilydale chicken or turkey (1 card)
Foodland - Vitamin water (1 card)
BMO - $250 (GC from Metro, Amazon card from Shell purchase from Staples)

3 cards planned with minimal cash outlay will contribute 570AM towards holidays (total for 3 cards).

What do you have planned?


----------



## bababear_50

Issues with my BMO credit card today ,,,declined due to potential fraud ,,,spent 2 hours on phone twice fixing the problem.
They have credited my account with 150 Airmiles for the whole mess up.

I am only doing one card and finished it this morning
My 3 offers I did
Sobeys 2 x vitamin water $2.49 each (good to go)
Shell $10 purchase ( OPT In)
Sobeys Use 95 Cash Airmiles (OPT In)

Hugs
Mel

No stock of Toothbrushes & Toothpaste on the shelves yet so I just did 2 cereals for me and 3 for the food drive.
95 Bonus Airmiles
&
50 Aisles Miles
Total 145 Airmiles


----------



## ottawamom

At the very least they seemed to be on top of things. Such a pain to have that happen. Glad it's all fixed up now.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Interesting to read the spin off news, I hope it works out. Or perhaps I will be taking a trip this summer, or getting something from merchandise.



My old steam mops (2) both died, and I just got a new one using AM on Wednesday. I used it yesterday, and I am pleased. 

I usually buy something for my grandson's summer birthday from AM, but the only 'events and attractions' is movie vouchers, and I'm not sure that that is what I want to give him. 

I did, however, find a bread baking kit that would be great for DD for Christmas. It 'costs' almost double what I would pay in the store, but 1) I probably wouldn't buy it in the store at that price and 2) no cash outlay. Since I'm not really thinking about flights/tickets right now, I'm good to spend my points.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I should be able to complete the bonus boom fairly easily.  With the long weekend coming up and with the boat now ready to hit the water.
I should be able to do the following 

1 - BMO credit card
2 - Shell - fill up that boat and truck so this momma can catch some fish lol
3 - Airmiles shop...with either Amazon for a couple of items that I am needing to complete a couple of projects or I am needing some new work shirts.  
4 - Safeway - spend 95 Cash miles to get 10.00 is an easy one for me to complete.  

So I should be easily be able to complete this one with minimal thinking.  I have opted in online for whatever I could...so crossing my fingers.  I've been in an AM slump for not really collecting the last little bit.  It's time to step up my game now.  I'm hoping to have enough miles collected for at least one of us to have our portion paid for our celebratory 50th birthday trip paid for with AM!!!!  I am soooooooooo close.  Now that the kids moved a little closer to us, I won't be dipping to take a quick flight to see the grandbaby.  I can hop in the car and get there in a few hours now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I have so many overlapping offers to keep track of right now & my mind is already a very messy place, this could end up causing a broken circuit or two 

I got 2 MORE offers this morning, time to crack out at least a piece of paper or maybe a simple spreadsheet .. GAWD, I feel like a newb 

Anyone wanting a separate thread to dump the bonus boom/bust offers in ? NO way it would be as detailed as my other ones, just to make it a bit easier to jump to if you have questions about specific offers or suggestions? OR is it fine to just leave it in here?*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The Lawtons one is perfect timing.

The flyer has the following offer: spend $35 on Compliments products and earn 75 miles.

The first Bonus Boom offer is: spend $35 on Compliments products and earn 95 miles
The second Bonus Boom offer is: use 95 cash miles and earn 25 miles

Looks like a $35 purchase will net me 195 miles!


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone concerned about the Spin off of Airmiles Loyalty one from the parent here is the press release to explain it all

Airmiles spin off


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Birthday Ottawamom!!!



bababear_50 said:


> Ah Hon you've had a rough time of it. ~~~~~Healing Hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I injured my back a few years ago and lord I thought at the time my life was over.
> Long story short (upset special needs student threatening to throw herself out a second story window). Of course I needed to get to her fast .
> I turned quickly ,,,twisted and went over a &**^%$ student roller backpack landing on my tailbone.
> 
> I am so glad Physio is helping you a bit.
> Yeah it is actually my sons who now remind me to be careful of re injuring my back ,,,they lost their mom for quite sometime.
> 
> The problem with back injuries is they can come back to haunt you.
> I've been having some problems for the past while and I'm scheduled for a bunch of tests next week.
> It may or may not be related to my previous injury ,,,we will see.
> I have been putting it off due to Covid but it can't wait any longer.
> 
> It's great that you have a job that you love, congratulations.
> I love that you are working with your daughter and her friends family to help them get set up and settled.
> Remember no moving stuff!!!!
> 
> Points & Miles will always be around Hon ,,take care of you first!
> Happy you are back.
> 
> Gentle hugs
> Mel



Ohh gosh, I'm sorry.  I hope you don't end up having a bad time with your back again!  And thank you, yes, I'm doing much better now.  Physio is reduced to once a week and a few days ago I went off my medicines completely.  No more naproxen!  I started 15 minutes a day on the treadmill again, trying to work my way up again.  I realize it could have been a lot worse, and really, 3 weeks to walk again is a short time and I know people can struggle for months or their whole life.  I was just so shocked as never in my past it took that long.  Time to realize I'm getting older and be more careful.  (wry grin)




TammyLynn33 said:


> Disaddict.. take care of you ! Backs are awful things when they hurt. I’m currently debating back to school for a non back breaking career..
> Not much new here. Big kid started working full time hours this week for my cousin doing custom cabinets.. he’s learning all about working for family ..



Thank you!!   (hugs!)
I hope your son enjoys his learning at wood working.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else get an email from Air Miles re: Spin-off of Program?



Yes, I did as well.  I'm wondering what it's all about.  The email did not really explain much I felt.


----------



## ottawamom

Reporting in for Bonus Boom. I just did the Metro - peanuts offer. The cashier punched in the code off the coupon and it showed up on the receipt as Bonus Offer 15AM. No PLU # appears on the receipt. The peanuts aren't on an AM offer in the flyer so I hope this is sufficient to generate the bonus. I will keep a copy of the flyer and staple to it a copy of the coupon just in case.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Started my Bonus Boom on both cards today.

Did Lawtons on each card and started my $250 on my BMO m/c


----------



## TammyLynn33

Got my vitamin water on my card yesterday , and started on my $250 on my MasterCard . Need gas today so that will be shell done . So 2/3 done ..
did an airmiles shop on my sons card today and he needs gas so he’s 2/3 after today too.. I can grab him more vitamin water today and guess he’s done actually


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom just completed on 3 cards. Here's what I ended up doing.

Sobeys - redeem 95 AM cash (2 cards)
Foodland - redeem 95 AM cash ( 3 cards)
Foodland  - Vitamin water (2 cards)(2.79x4)
Metro - Peanuts offer (1 card) (4.99x3)
BMO - $200 GC for Metro, Stapes shop (infamous printer ink and envelopes) spent >$250 total.

spent $26.13 (on those items) and will add 700AM to the cards (in total). Some of that was targeted offers for a threshold spend.


----------



## mkmommy

I had a Sobeys offer buy anything and get 95 AM. It did not show up on my receipt and still in my offers as un redeemed how am I supposed to use
This offer, do I need to show something beside my AM card?


----------



## juniorbugman

mkmommy said:


> I had a Sobeys offer buy anything and get 95 AM. It did not show up on my receipt and still in my offers as un redeemed how am I supposed to use
> This offer, do I need to show something beside my AM card?


I would call the Sobeys my offers number and they will fix it up for you.  It will be added to your account in a week or 2 and it will disappear from your offers 1-844-896-3337


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m 20 airmiles away from universal passes for the 5 of us .. Yeah!


----------



## ottawamom

Don't say that too loudly. That's usually when they increase prices.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m 20 airmiles away from universal passes for the 5 of us .. Yeah!



Whoa! That's a lot of miles!  What type of tickets are are you going to be buying?


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Whoa! That's a lot of miles!  What type of tickets are are you going to be buying?



3 day park to park.. before we hard to Disney .. I think 4 are 15,800 and one in my sons card ..

I think you guys are right like everything else once demand goes up #of miles will go up.. we will be vaccinated by then and I’m ok with quarantine  ( tho I can’t see by then )so we may take the chance  this  week


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 are they 3-day Park to Park for 2 parks or 3 parks?


----------



## tinkerone

Placed an order through AM Shops at Bed Bath and Beyond* yesterday* and the AM's for the purchase *plus* the Bonus Boom miles are already posted, dated yesterday as well.
Wow!
Meanwhile I'm still waiting on a purchase made through AM Shops from last Bonus Boom of which I have never received the extra Bonus Boom miles either.  There's never rhyme or reason.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @TammyLynn33 are they 3-day Park to Park for 2 parks or 3 parks?



4- 3 day park to park for 2 parks.. ( dec is so unpredictable with weather .. if it’s warm enough they can swim at the hotel ) the last time we went on dev we froze at discovery cove .. ( and we are trying that again )


----------



## Donald - my hero

*stopped in at Shell on my way home after getting a treatment to pick up treats for my hubby and daughter and was getting concerned that the miles hadn't posted yet.  It all fell into the category of things we don't really need but I knew they'd like what I picked up and I carefully only bought stuff with miles.  Spent just over 13 and snagged 12 miles,  plus part of the Mastercard threshold. Posted this morning but still missing 10 for the Pepsi products, not fighting for those though

*


----------



## ottawamom

Shell has been really bad/slow posting these last few months. I haven't been willing to chance anything but gas there for a while now. You got your bonus boom at least so that's a good thing.


----------



## bababear_50

May 13, 2021

MAY BONUS BOOM NON-FUEL OFFER
+5


May 13, 2021

HERSHEY OFFER
+5


May 13, 2021

GIFT CARD OFFER
+20


May 13, 2021

GIFT CARD OFFER
+20


My Shell posted over the weekend too.
Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Those shell offers are good. I got my 5 bonus airmiles for gas but all the attached stores here are privately owned and not shell so I never get those.. 
I can’t stop laughing I did foodland shopping and metro and airmiles shops and I know they are all coming as well as my MC miles and I’m sitting here now 2 miles away ha ha


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Our attached store for Shell is a Sobeys Express so I get to use my Sobeys gift cards there to buy gas, which is nice. But, then I don't get any of those Shell in-store offers.


----------



## ottawamom

Shell is getting tricky. I just received an email saying there were offers I still had time to use. Fill up "once" and get 50AM. We did this offer on May 5th and received the AM. If I just went on what the email said I might be tempted to do it again but would I get the 50AM a second time. They don't seem to know I was already awarded the 50AM this month.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Shell is getting tricky. I just received an email saying there were offers I still had time to use. Fill up "once" and get 50AM. We did this offer on May 5th and received the AM. If I just went on what the email said I might be tempted to do it again but would I get the 50AM a second time. They don't seem to know I was already awarded the 50AM this month.


I got that email this morning as well.  I think it's just a standard roll out email.  I have also received my bonus 50AM about a week ago.


----------



## ottawamom

Some, who don't keep detailed records, might think they haven't done it and do it again thinking they are going to get 50AM. A little deceptive, buyer beware.


----------



## bababear_50

Guilty of not keeping good records here.
I always get those emails after I just shopped at Shell and I used to think I didn't do them but know better now.
Thanks for the heads up Ottawamom.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## BLAZEY

Debbie said:


> My old steam mops (2) both died, and I just got a new one using AM on Wednesday. I used it yesterday, and I am pleased.
> 
> I usually buy something for my grandson's summer birthday from AM, but the only 'events and attractions' is movie vouchers, and I'm not sure that that is what I want to give him.
> 
> I did, however, find a bread baking kit that would be great for DD for Christmas. It 'costs' almost double what I would pay in the store, but 1) I probably wouldn't buy it in the store at that price and 2) no cash outlay. Since I'm not really thinking about flights/tickets right now, I'm good to spend my points.


 I still have all the cineplex vouchers I redeemed in late February 2020 for my daughter's birthday party. Her and her friends were going to see Mulan on what was supposed to be opening weekend. The theatres here closed the week before, opened briefly a few weeks later and have been closed for nearly a year. Fortunately they have no expiry date on them, I'm still holding out hope we can use them before she ages out of the kids pricing.


----------



## tinkerone

Just finished my Bonus Boom.  Shell gas, BOM spend $250, AM Shops spend $80.  That should net me 5 AM's  for Shell, 100 AM for BMO, 40 AM's for AM Shops and 95 AM for Bonus Boom.  So 240 bonus AM's for this round.  Not to bad.  Add to that the regular AM's I would get on those purchases and that's about another 30.  

Most of my BMO was the purchase of a $210 Disney GC.  I don't do a lot of shopping at AM food stores so this is the best way to get in the spend threshold for BMO.  I don't love having Disney GC's but since we are paying for WDW and the cruise for three families it is going to be a ton of US $$'s so why not get some bonus AM's while I'm at it.  Hopefully I don't get stuck with thousands in Disney cards, lol.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I am done mine -BMO Foodland and Shell and DS -airmilesshops foodland shell 
His miles at airmiles shops staples already posted ..
None of mine posted bc I’m waiting for those 2 miles ha ha


----------



## rella's fan

Once again I am out of the loop, for the Bonus Boom it is possible to do more than one coupon for the same place, correct?  For example, I could do all 3 Shell promotions and be done?


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Once again I am out of the loop, for the Bonus Boom it is possible to do more than one coupon for the same place, correct?  For example, I could do all 3 Shell promotions and be done?


It is offers used for Bonus Boom so yes you could do 3 different Shell offers if they are all Bonus Boom offers and it would count.


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Once again I am out of the loop, for the Bonus Boom it is possible to do more than one coupon for the same place, correct?  For example, I could do all 3 Shell promotions and be done?


*Yes, you only need to use 3 different "coupons" to get this big massive extra 95 miles (still can't find the sarcasm font  ) You can use as many of the offers as you want to get the bonus miles attached to each of them and some can be used more than once, just read the terms to confirm which ones that applies to - the upcoming Sobey's offer can be used once per day (go for it if you are able to spend $125 more than once!)  but the use cash miles only once.*


----------



## Raimiette

I did read through and I apologise if I missed it but did anyone recieve their bonus boom points from the last promo? I haven't yet. Wanna know if u should complain yet. Lol


----------



## hdrolfe

Raimiette said:


> I did read through and I apologise if I missed it but did anyone recieve their bonus boom points from the last promo? I haven't yet. Wanna know if u should complain yet. Lol



Not yet


----------



## bababear_50

Raimiette said:


> I did read through and I apologise if I missed it but did anyone recieve their bonus boom points from the last promo? I haven't yet. Wanna know if u should complain yet. Lol



Keep in mind for the Bonus Boom they have up to 120 Days to post airmiles.
That puts it sometime in Aug 2021.
Quote:
AIR MILES BONUS BOOM will be back from March 25 to April 14, 2021

"We’ll award your Bonus Miles within 120 days after the promotion."
You can always ask
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just cashed in a bunch of air miles to get my nephew the elusive PS5.  He got money for his birthday so will pay me the equivalent value of the airmiles.  So do dream miles convert the same way as cash = ie 95 miles = $10.   I need to give him the value so he can give me the money.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So I just cashed in a bunch of air miles to get my nephew the elusive PS5.  He got money for his birthday so will pay me the equivalent value of the airmiles.  So do dream miles convert the same way as cash = ie 95 miles = $10.   I need to give him the value so he can give me the money.



I'm waiting for someone more knowledgeable to answer but I think $10 for every 95 Airmiles sounds reasonable.
Your a great aunt.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I'm waiting for someone more knowledgeable to answer but I think $10 for every 95 Airmiles sounds reasonable.
> Your a great aunt.
> Hugs
> Mel


Aw thanks but just think that now I will have cash beautiful cash and maybe I will use that to buy myself a 2 seater swing from Canadian Tire.  I told him it I was saving up for my trip to Newfoundland and he said I would have years to save for that.  Funny boy.  My account looks so small now but I made him happy.  ps he is 29 and still wants a PS5.   It is the hottest craze now and they are sold out everywhere so we were lucky to get this.  I just checked the air miles site and now they show as out of stock so we there just in the nick of time.


----------



## ottawamom

I have a 29 year old also and I am currently making him a quilt with Mario fabric incorporated into the design. They never give up playing,


----------



## rella's fan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, you only need to use 3 different "coupons" to get this big massive extra 95 miles (still can't find the sarcasm font  ) You can use as many of the offers as you want to get the bonus miles attached to each of them and some can be used more than once, just read the terms to confirm which ones that applies to - the upcoming Sobey's offer can be used once per day (go for it if you are able to spend $125 more than once!)  but the use cash miles only once.*


Yea, what the heck?  Is this promotion replacing the one where we used to get 1200 or more miles?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Yea, what the heck?  Is this promotion replacing the one where we used to get 1200 or more miles?


*It seems they've dropped the spring promo and added a bunch of these .. this is the 3rd i think ? They're a PIA to track down and not worth my time to chase. Personally though I'm actually happy to see that they aren't encouraging people to shop. *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *It seems they've dropped the spring promo and added a bunch of these .. this is the 3rd i think ? They're a PIA to track down and not worth my time to chase. Personally though I'm actually happy to see that they aren't encouraging people to shop. *


I'm not doing nearly the shopping anymore, so I don't always even get these little ones done. For $10 it isn't worth my effort. If it is something that I'm off to buy anyway, I'm good. I had hoped for Foodland, BMO, and airmilesshops. (DH filled up last week without asking me, so no Shell this time) I'm a little bummed because I have a couple of things in my amazon wish list, but none of them hit the categories that they have this month. So no airmilesshops for me this time and I don't need Sobeys gift cards, so I can't even hit the $200 for BMO.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *It seems they've dropped the spring promo and added a bunch of these .. this is the 3rd i think ? They're a PIA to track down and not worth my time to chase. Personally though I'm actually happy to see that they aren't encouraging people to shop. *


Same for me. I only do these if they align with  my current needs. I won’t go out of my way for 95 AM. This time we filled up at Shell, got an oil change at Jiffy Lube and between the Shell and our Safeway groceries, should hit the $250 for BMO. 
There’s a couple of things I want from Amazon but of course they don’t fall into the AM categories.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1407847?page=15
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1407853
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1408208
Sobeys's Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1407855

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

So my miles posted ha ha I have enough but now I’m leary of the darn border thing.. I think I will wait and at least see what happens for June 2.. and then Sheridan is supposed to announce whether they are in person or not by June 5..I’m such a planner and everything being up in the air is killing me lol


----------



## TammyLynn33

Well there’s the official answer .. I’m trying to justify going ahead as the 3 bigger ones will be vaxxed for sure and I have airfare out if both countries booked so whatever is easier lol but it feels like a big risk .. will wait a couple of weeks at least


----------



## tinkerone

I received an email offer for 200 AM's off of any product.  Love these offers.  Now I'm trying to make a decision about what to do with this offer.  I am torn between using it for a Cineplex night out for one, 225 AM so I would be out only 25 AM's, or one of the Hush cooling weighted blankets.  They have the 30lb for 3398 AM's and the 20lb for 3170 AM's.  I could take the 200 AM's off of one of those.
Decisions decisions.......


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I received an email offer for 200 AM's off of any product.  Love these offers.  Now I'm trying to make a decision about what to do with this offer.  I am torn between using it for a Cineplex night out for one, 225 AM so I would be out only 25 AM's, or one of the Hush cooling weighted blankets.  They have the 30lb for 3398 AM's and the 20lb for 3170 AM's.  I could take the 200 AM's off of one of those.
> Decisions decisions.......



I got one too and am thinking of some nice cotton towels but going to give it some thought for a day or two.





New
Spring Favorites 1,382 Airmiles (Onyx )-200 Airmiles offer= 1,182 Airmiles
*Cuddle Down Alexandria 100% Egyptian Cotton Towel - Light Grey - Set of 3*




Ships within 4 weeks

These are also on my wish list

*Lagostina® Ambiente 3-Piece Stainless Steel Mixing Bowl Set
847 Airmiles-200 =647 Airmiles*

They are $74.99 at the Bay 
https://www.thebay.com/product/lagostina-ambiente-set-of-3-mixing-bowls-86033804.htmlHugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Did a Live Chat this morning to get the Mix and Match miles I was missing.  When I first did a chat, in April, they told me I had to wait 60 days.  Today would be 61 days since the missing miles from AM shop so I chatted again and was told to wait till mid June.  She said she would credit me the missing 3 AM's but they have till mid June to post the 75 bonus owing.  I asked how they would know that I had completed the Mix and Match if they are only posting the first AM's shop now.  She then decided that she would post them now.  Funny how you have to ask obvious questions before they will do anything.
So up 78 AM's but I made the purchase of the Hush cooling blanket as well as the Hush pillows, so down 5244 AM's.  I still have over 6000 dream miles to spend at some point.


----------



## hdrolfe

Boom! Bonus boom is done  I only spent $190 on the BMO at partners but I can get the 50 AM for spending $100 for that so I'll accept that. Did Shell for gas (also good for my get gas once in May offer) and my airmileshop online already posted!! Got my son a new desk at amazon which was $107 so over the $80 limit for bonus boom and should also get me 100 AM for "spend $100 get 100AM bonus offer I have. All in all, a nice amount of AM I think, and hopefully everything posts properly... fingers crossed.


----------



## bababear_50

So I was thinking of my granddaughter today and decided to show her that.
She is finishing off grade 11 this year and also working part time.
I picked this new gift set. The Naked Bee Coconut & Honey.
Not bad for 6 products,
791 Airmiles -200 email coupon code= Total 591 airmiles.
I just checked and it does seem to be sold out now though.

It's nice that I can get things delivered to her up in Barrie with no postage fee.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Online phone chat
There are going to be more & more email code offers (like the one I got for 200 airmiles off any dream merchandise product) in the future.

Note:*********
Do not use the code then cancel the order ,,code can only be used once ,,today they made a one time exception for me and added 200 points into my account.

Lots of new items to look over.
LUG Bags

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Online phone chat
> There are going to be more & more email code offers (like the one I got for 200 airmiles off any dream merchandise product) in the future.
> 
> Note:*********
> Do not use the code then cancel the order ,,code can only be used once ,,today they made a one time exception for me and added 200 points into my account.
> 
> Lots of new items to look over.
> LUG Bags
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I never got the email, but LUG bags.  Luggage and bags are my weakness.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Online phone chat
> There are going to be more & more email code offers (like the one I got for 200 airmiles off any dream merchandise product) in the future.
> 
> Note:*********
> Do not use the code then cancel the order ,,code can only be used once ,,today they made a one time exception for me and added 200 points into my account.
> 
> Lots of new items to look over.
> LUG Bags
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I never got the email either but I did just cash in over 9000 points for the PS5 I ordered so maybe they don't care about me.


----------



## marchingstar

i haven’t gotten an email either but if i do, i would consider a purchase from the catalogue. 

they have a cute r2d2 instapot! and some other nice kitchen gear.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> i haven’t gotten an email either but if i do, i would consider a purchase from the catalogue.
> 
> they have a cute r2d2 instapot! and some other nice kitchen gear.



I saw that..so cute!
Did you see the new baby bath that is a cotton flower? So cool!
Blooming Baby Bath Lotus
this is what it looks like
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/sto...bath-lotus-in-light-yellow-white-grey/5357795


Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I saw that..so cute!
> Did you see the new baby bath that is a cotton flower? So cool!
> Blooming Baby Bath Lotus
> this is what it looks like
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/sto...bath-lotus-in-light-yellow-white-grey/5357795
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



yes, i know those baths. i hope i get the email so i can put bonus miles towards something small! seems like a great return


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> I never got the email either but I did just cash in over 9000 points for the PS5 I ordered so maybe they don't care about me.


I'm thinking because I've cashed in some this month, too, that is why I didn't get the email.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am hoping others needing or wanting some Airmiles email code offers get them.
Hugs Guys
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I wasn't going to do my middle son's card for the Bonus Boom but he got a Sobeys spend anything get 95 Airmiles ,,
so I bought two Vitamin mineral waters and got the 95 + 15 = 110 Airmiles.

I hit Shell up for some Lottery tickets $20 for my youngest son's Birthday this weekend and $10.00 in snacks for one of his gift bags,,, I am making an fancy Uber Eats gift bag with a voucher I got from Airmiles. 

So my middle son's Airmiles Bonus Boom is done. 

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Bonus boom is completed for me.  BMO cc used to pay for Shell gas = 2  And yes supreme fuel for the boat and then a fill on the truck was 200.00 +  But we now have a full tank of fuel in the boat.  Now they can take me out fishing all I want   

Safeway...I used 95 cash miles and used a gift card for the remainder for a couple of items for a couple of lunches for me.  

BOOM....done lol.  Without much effort.  I like it when it happens like that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I need to spend $14 on my M/C and and I will be done my card, DH is done already.  We have until Wednesday, correct?  I lose track on the dates/days of the week LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup, we've got the 26th -- i need to check my receipts (or take the easier road and look at the statement online  )

*


----------



## TammyLynn33

My BMO miles posted today for the boom that is .. 
I just saw someone on Fb airmiles group say it took 2 months for her tickets to be emailed to her .. anyone else have that experience ?


----------



## bababear_50

Details

May 21, 2021

LOAD APP OFFER BMO
+25
Thanks BMO but I didn't load the App .... lol. I'll take the airmiles though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> My BMO miles posted today for the boom that is ..
> I just saw someone on Fb airmiles group say it took 2 months for her tickets to be emailed to her .. anyone else have that experience ?



What type of tickets Hon?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> My BMO miles posted today for the boom that is ..
> I just saw someone on Fb airmiles group say it took 2 months for her tickets to be emailed to her .. anyone else have that experience ?


BMO AM for which bonus boom? I didn't do the BMO offer for the March/April on but I just completed it for the May Bonus Boom.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@bababear_50 I had an offer like that as well. Off to check my account!


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> BMO AM for which bonus boom? I didn't do the BMO offer for the March/April on but I just completed it for the May Bonus Boom.



It says shop partners BMO offer .. 100 am so I think the May one ?


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> What type of tickets Hon?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



it says universal telegram woman ordered acc to her dec 2020 for her trip this oct .. and it took a couple of months


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> it says universal telegram woman ordered acc to her dec 2020 for her trip this oct .. and it took a couple of months


Well I don't know what acc tickets are sorry.

I do know when I have ordered tickets like Universal Passes and Walt Disney Passes the wait time was usually 1-3 weeks.
You can chat or call Airmiles /Red Tag to get their opinion.
Also when I made my purchases it wasn't through Red Tag as it is now so maybe that changes things also.

Best wishes
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Well I don't know what acc tickets are sorry.
> 
> I do know when I have ordered tickets like Universal Passes and Walt Disney Passes the wait time was usually 1-3 weeks.
> You can chat or call Airmiles /Red Tag to get their opinion.
> Also when I made my purchases it wasn't through Red Tag as it is now so maybe that changes things also.
> 
> Best wishes
> Mel



omg ha ha can you tell I’m exhausted and had a dog and a little person crawling all over me or my autocorrect is drunk . I swear I don’t drink ..

According to her universal tickets took a couple months . Seems crazy but dec 2020 possible.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my 100 AM bo us for BMO, spend $100 through airmilesshop. Faster than I expected.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Got my 100 AM bo us for BMO, spend $100 through airmilesshop. Faster than I expected.


Did you do both March/April and May BMO Bonus Boom? Were your March/April already posted? Still don't have anything in my account. It seems a bit early for the May one to have posted already as the promotion isn't even finished yet. I'm just trying to figure out if I need to spend more at a partner on my card before the deadline.


----------



## bababear_50

*hdrolfe*

Love the new Avatar Hon!
What a cutie.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> *hdrolfe*
> 
> Love the new Avatar Hon!
> What a cutie.
> Hugs
> Mel



i was going to say the same thing! busy day, so i’m reading more than posting. but i noticed the kitten picture right away!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Did you do both March/April and May BMO Bonus Boom? Were your March/April already posted? Still don't have anything in my account. It seems a bit early for the May one to have posted already as the promotion isn't even finished yet. I'm just trying to figure out if I need to spend more at a partner on my card before the deadline.



I am pretty sure I only have the special BMO offer I got for May, I had a week to spend $100 thru airmilesshops using my BMO card. The only Bonus Boom for May I have posted so far are the spend $80 online (which was the same purchase as the BMO offer.





bababear_50 said:


> *hdrolfe*
> 
> Love the new Avatar Hon!
> What a cutie.
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks! His name is Olaf, he's a Bengal, we just got him today and he is super cute. We have him in the guest room for a bit until he's comfortable in the house and gets along with the other animals. My son is very smitten. Our dog is fascinated but won't be meeting him for a few days.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you @hdrolfe Too many BMO offers to keep them all straight. That and the heat is getting to me.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Thank you @hdrolfe Too many BMO offers to keep them all straight. That and the heat is getting to me.



Kiddo's basketball net got put up this week and he's been having me out there playing a few times a day... oh it gets too hot!! But he's having fun. 

And yes... too many BMO offers on the go  but nice to get some AM from them all!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe, we had to do the same when we brought kitty #3 into our house.  Our first two were only 4 months old, and then we got the third at 10 weeks old.  DH slept in the spare room for a week with the third so he wasn't alone.

It was funny watching the three play paw tag under the door LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Details
> 
> May 21, 2021
> View attachment 576870
> LOAD APP OFFER BMO
> +25
> Thanks BMO but I didn't load the App .... lol. I'll take the airmiles though.
> Hugs
> Mel


That's for saving an offer.... not for loading the app


----------



## dancin Disney style

I was not intending  to complete the Bonus Boom but I've done it on DD's card.  I'm trying to use only her card at the moment....I want to add 2000 miles and then I'll have enough there for 2 WDW tickets.  I did Sobeys yesterday and Airmilesshops.  Between them I earned 265 miles.  I have to recheck the Sobeys receipt because I think the my offers are missing. 

My card I've done the MC (used it to pay at Sobeys) and Airmilesshops offers. I'll go and buy some lottery tickets at Shell on Tuesday to complete BB for my card too.   I'm also still waiting for the last BB to post to my account.


----------



## ottawamom

Ahh strategic use of the Airmiles card. Love it


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> Ahh strategic use of the Airmiles card. Love it



I love seeing people's faces when I tell them I have over 17,000 Dream miles just sitting in limbo in my account. Then I tell them that I already spend 10,000 on disney tickets and 5000 on flights. You can see them trying to do the math in their heads LOL

I tell them there is a process to earning all of those miles!


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I love seeing people's faces when I tell them I have over 17,000 Dream miles just sitting in limbo in my account. Then I tell them that I already spend 10,000 on disney tickets and 5000 on flights. You can see them trying to do the math in their heads LOL
> 
> I tell them there is a process to earning all of those miles!


I know this - my nephew wanted me to order the PS5 from Air miles and his girlfriend kept saying well it is better than him using his cash as it is just air miles.  I have to tell her that these air miles are hard earned and that they are worth a bunch of money.  He will be paying me for his PS5.  I won't just be giving it to him as she thinks I should.   Ha no way - I earned those miles and they were mine.   I have already used mine for cutlery, ice cream machine and a food processor.  I don't use mine for trips.  Some people don't get air miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@juniorbugman, I was going to buy DS25 one for Christmas with my miles, but they were all sold out. I told him about after Christmas and he was like "Don't use your miles on THAT for ME!"  He's been around long enough to know about my relationship with collecting any miles/points LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

Someone talk me off the ledge......I spent several hours yesterday researching resorts in the Dominican Republic and Mexico.  I've read a few articles lately saying that now is the time to book a trip. Once the border reopens and airlines get going again the prices are going to sky rocket.  The tour operators are offering free cancellation and only half the deposit if you book by May 31st.  Worst case scenario the deposit would be lost.  They will refund in form of payment up to 25 days prior minus the deposit which is refunded in the form of a credit voucher.   I'm soooooo tempted to book for January.  I think I'm due for a return to Punta Cana and have narrowed it down to a couple of new resorts.   What to do, what to do?  

Anyone have any input on The Level at Melia Punta Cana or the Lopesan Costa Bavaro.   We are big fans of the Bavaro area.  My short list for Mexico is Paradissus Play Del Carmen or Dreams Natura.   There are some other resorts on both my lists but these ones are new to us and tick a lot of boxes.   Kind of funny....DH wants to go back to Cuba but I think only because it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Are you traveling with kids?

High on my list for PC is Hyatt Ziva Cap Cana. Beach is calm, close to airport, waterpark, it gets really great reviews.

I have only been to MX once and we stayed at The Grand at Moon Palace. Kids 17 and under are “free” aka much cheaper, when staying with two adults in the same room.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Anyone have any input on The Level at Melia Punta Cana or the Lopesan Costa Bavaro.   We are big fans of the Bavaro area.  My short list for Mexico is Paradissus Play Del Carmen or Dreams Natura.   There are some other resorts on both my lists but these ones are new to us and tick a lot of boxes.   Kind of funny....DH wants to go back to Cuba but I think only because it's a lot cheaper.


Did you see this page on The Level?  It lists Pros an Cons with some other good information. 

The Level at Melia Caribe Beach Review: What To REALLY Expect If You Stay (oyster.com)

ETA-reading another review it sounds like there may be a time share aspect to part of this resort, which isn't uncommon for the DR.  Just can be a pain when they keep asking.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Are you traveling with kids?
> 
> High on my list for PC is Hyatt Ziva Cap Cana. Beach is calm, close to airport, waterpark, it gets really great reviews.
> 
> I have only been to MX once and we stayed at The Grand at Moon Palace. Kids 17 and under are “free” aka much cheaper, when staying with two adults in the same room.


Nope....my kids are adults. The oldest hasn’t travelled with us in approx 10 years and won’t unless we pay.  That will not be happening since she makes almost as much as her dad.  The youngest is my WDW buddy and is considering coming along but she will only come if she can convince some friends to go too.

Both Hyatt’s are really nice but the price has gotten silly.  The time frame I’m looking at and for the number for days it would cost over $7500 for just the 2 of us.  I’m looking to be around $5000 preferably a little less but I would go a little higher too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Did you see this page on The Level?  It lists Pros an Cons with some other good information.
> 
> The Level at Melia Caribe Beach Review: What To REALLY Expect If You Stay (oyster.com)
> 
> ETA-reading another review it sounds like there may be a time share aspect to part of this resort, which isn't uncommon for the DR.  Just can be a pain when they keep asking.


I hadn’t seen that....will go and look at it now.

LOL...Timeshares in the DR.  They are at almost all resorts and the sales people range from no bother at all to following you literally everywhere you go.  We have been followed from the lobby to the pool, from the buffet to our room, even had them come look for us on the beach.  It’s the thing that holds us back from going more often and also the thing that pushes us towards Cuba. They don’t exist in Cuba.   I only had 2 experiences with these guys that were memorable in a really nice way.

ETA: Just looked at that link and it’s for the other resort which is family.  It also appears to be pre reno.  They changed the entire resort at the end of 2019 and reassigned the room categories. They also changed the names of both resorts.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Someone talk me off the ledge......I spent several hours yesterday researching resorts in the Dominican Republic and Mexico. I've read a few articles lately saying that now is the time to book a trip. Once the border reopens and airlines get going again the prices are going to sky rocket. The tour operators are offering free cancellation and only half the deposit if you book by May 31st. Worst case scenario the deposit would be lost. They will refund in form of payment up to 25 days prior minus the deposit which is refunded in the form of a credit voucher. I'm soooooo tempted to book for January. I think I'm due for a return to Punta Cana and have narrowed it down to a couple of new resorts. What to do, what to do?


I have spent the last 2 weeks watching endless YouTube videos and researching and looking at resorts.  I have thought about putting a deposit down on one in Punta Cana as well, but I was really really wanting to use out miles to help offset the price of a trip for us.  Unfortunately when going through Red Tag, there is no deposit or a return of miles if restrictions don't lift or anything like that.  But...then I could use those AM pile up to help offset another trip for either a Nascar race trip/weekend for dh 50 birthday present or a trip to Orlando with the boys for Disney/Universal trip.  

I am unsure of what to do!  I'm also scared of with the reconfiguring/rebranding of AM, our miles won't go nearly as far as they do now (and honestly, have seen them loose their value) or I won't be able to use them on what I really want them for.

I am looking at the Grand Palladium and Dreams in Punta Cana.  I am definitely going to take a look at the places you are too.  Researching and dreaming is half the fun!


----------



## hdrolfe

My Shell Bonus boom, and a few others, posted. It took about 4 days to post. Just have the BMO Bonus Boom to post and this one will be done! 

I'm not sure if I like the Bonus Boom as much as I like the bigger challenges, I mean it's not as hard to get 3 done but you only get 95 AM for the effort (plus whatever for the options themselves). Every little bit helps at this point.

Bambino Olaf is doing well, the dog if a little too excited still so he remains in the guest room. He isn't hiding any more though so that's a good thing. He is so tiny, when I pick up an adult cat now she feels like a tonne. I haven't been able to spend as much time with him today since I am working, but he seems in good spirits when I do go up, and will take some time to play with him when work is done. Dinner will be later today.

And I am semi worried for my December trip. Not so much Carnival since kiddo will only be 11 when we board, and I am still hoping I can get him vaccinated before then, but for the second one, it's RCL and they are saying 12 + have to be vaccinated, and 3 weeks past vaccination... so how does that work when we board 4 days after his birthday? Hopefully, they'll accept a negative test. I have emailed to find out. Worst case, I'll have to cancel that and do something else in Orlando, which is possible, I mean there is always Disney or Universal. At least the hotels I booked are refundable through airmiles. Flights can be changed if necessary. We are going somewhere...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe Actually Royal changed the wording on their site. It now says the vaccinated cruise are only Seattle and Bahamas, meaning they are going the test sailing route and won't need vaccinations.  Richard Fain (CEO) put a video out saying that too many families would be excluded from cruising.  Celebrity and Silver Seas (both Royal Caribbean Group lines) are going the vaccinated cruises likely due to not many families on board those ships.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe Actually Royal changed the wording on their site. It now says the vaccinated cruise are only Seattle and Bahamas, meaning they are going the test sailing route and won't need vaccinations.  Richard Fain (CEO) put a video out saying that too many families would be excluded from cruising.  Celebrity and Silver Seas (both Royal Caribbean Group lines) are going the vaccinated cruises likely due to not many families on board those ships.



Thanks, I had heard mixed things, that 12+ will have to be, but then maybe not... I am all for vaccinated cruising! But I want to have the chance to get him his shot. It is frustrating since some provinces, and even some places within Ontario, are offering it as long as they turn 12 this year, while others are not. Any way. Thanks for the info


----------



## bababear_50

This one I can do at Staples

Get​

150​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you spend $50 or more on your
BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
*May 31, 2021*.1​











Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hey gang 
I am going in for dental surgery tomorrow morning . 
Yes I have put this off for far toooooo long.

I won't have time to post the weekly flyers but
here is a link to Reebee
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?status=upcoming
Happy Flyer Browsing 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 Sending good vibes your way for tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

It's a Blue Week at IGA in Quebec this week. There may be hope for a Blue Week elsewhere this week or next at the latest.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have spent the last 2 weeks watching endless YouTube videos and researching and looking at resorts.  I have thought about putting a deposit down on one in Punta Cana as well, but I was really really wanting to use out miles to help offset the price of a trip for us.  Unfortunately when going through Red Tag, there is no deposit or a return of miles if restrictions don't lift or anything like that.  But...then I could use those AM pile up to help offset another trip for either a Nascar race trip/weekend for dh 50 birthday present or a trip to Orlando with the boys for Disney/Universal trip.
> 
> I am unsure of what to do!  I'm also scared of with the reconfiguring/rebranding of AM, our miles won't go nearly as far as they do now (and honestly, have seen them loose their value) or I won't be able to use them on what I really want them for.
> 
> I am looking at the Grand Palladium and Dreams in Punta Cana.  I am definitely going to take a look at the places you are too.  Researching and dreaming is half the fun!


I have gone so far down this rabbit hole it’s now an obsession. Yesterday DH and I talked about it and since he had said either Mexico or Cuba so I focus on Mexico. Then I get frustrated because I’m not finding anything that ticks enough boxes and just when I do I read a bunch of really bad reviews.  So I relay this to him and he then says he doesn’t care where we go but wants it to be cheap.  LOL....this guy has no idea how much anything costs. Example...he sees a pair of shoes that he likes on sale for $50 and says that’s  way too much. Meanwhile the shoes on his feet were $150.   Anyway, now I’m back on Punta Cana.  Today’s adventure has me on the Majestic which I know from past experience is very popular.  Also looked at the Palladium Palace and since all Palladium’s are almost the same I’ll just need to see the map and check out upgrade options.  I’ve totally settled on 10 days but need to decide if I’m departing on a weekday or weekend.  

I agree that the research is fun!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe Actually Royal changed the wording on their site. It now says the vaccinated cruise are only Seattle and Bahamas, meaning they are going the test sailing route and won't need vaccinations.  Richard Fain (CEO) put a video out saying that too many families would be excluded from cruising.  Celebrity and Silver Seas (both Royal Caribbean Group lines) are going the vaccinated cruises likely due to not many families on board those ships.


Not sure if I'm understanding what you are saying.  What I got from that video is that all adults who can be vaccinated will need to be vaccinated in order to sail.  It will not reach the 95% that the other cruise lines are going for only because it is a family cruise line and children under 12 can't get the vaccine.  Is that what your saying as well?  Maybe though I am misunderstanding the video.  Not sure.

(11) Royal Caribbean Group CEO updates when cruises will begin this summer - YouTube


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was watching a few youtube cruise vloggers mainly La Lido Loca and The Shiplife and they both talk about it in recent videos.  It is very confusing, for sure.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Hey gang
> I am going in for dental surgery tomorrow morning .
> Yes I have put this off for far toooooo long.
> 
> I won't have time to post the weekly flyers but
> here is a link to Reebee
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers?status=upcoming
> Happy Flyer Browsing
> Hugs
> Mel



Good luck today!
Feeling frustrated with our foodland flyer . Not much in there we can use and price wise hard no. Their mega pack of KD is $13.99 its $8.99 at no frills and buy 2 get 50 airmiles .. I just can’t ..
Happy Wednesday All


----------



## hdrolfe

Got an itty bitty offer, get 10 Air Miles Bonus Miles when you opt in and collect at least 5 Miles at Partners before June 8. Should be able to do that, I think. Not that 10 AM is enough to make me really dig dip for this one lol. But every little AM helps I guess?


----------



## ottawamom

Blue Weeks are making me  (blue). Not much for me in either Sobeys or Foodland. I think I might be able to eek out 400AM if I shop at both stores over the course of the week.

I miss the good old days with a 700AM+ haul at just one store.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning
Back to the land of consciousness.
So for Sobeys or Foodland I am forgoing a few fast food restaurants and contributing 20 boxes of Granola bars ($39.80) to the Food Bank.
Things are pretty bad for many people during these times. There are even tables set up outside of some of our grocery stores with free Food on them.
Hey every little bit helps and I get a good feeling & few airmiles in doing so.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning
> Back to the land of consciousness.




Welcome back.  I hope the surgery went well, and that your recovery is short!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Sobeys. What a PIA. I picked up 4 boxes of stuffed chicken per the flyer. Pick up my other groceries and they all show up correctly on the receipt but not the chicken worth 100AM. Go to customer service before leaving the store. They question my purchase up and down, AM will post automatically when they update the system. Uh no. I want it resolved now. Another cashier comes over and she looks the bill over, the flyer, the fine terms etc. Then she goes and checks the refrigerator where they are displayed. The sign there says I have to purchase 5 to get the 100AM. I then mention that the flyer says 4 so which one are they going to honour. Cashier has to speak with someone upstairs. That person comes down and they then decide they will award me the 100AM while they figure out what has to be done.

100AM is not worth all that. I think I am done with that store. PM me if you shop in Kanata ON and want to know which store.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just took a peek at the Safeway flyer.  I seen a couple items I might purchase for the AM.  Ice cream treats always are a hit at our house.  I would love to pick up a few of the VH sauces, but will see what I have in my pantry already. 

I also seen that if you purchase 3 cards you get 50 AM.  I think I can make that one for sure.  I have a grad, birthday, anniversary...then Father's day as well.  So that might be 6 cards in total.


----------



## kerreyn

I'm going to have to make my list for Safeway - not that I'm expecting a bunch of air miles from this shop.  I'm really missing Blue Fridays...

On another note, I was still missing the air miles from my Children's Place purchase on March 18, which was my fifth shop for the mix and match. I did a live chat, and the first person said they would put the miles in my account from the CP that I was missing but I would have to wait until June 6 for the 375 air miles to post to finish off the M&M promo. I asked her twice to make sure the air miles would be posted under March 18, and she assured me they would be. Well, they of course posted under today's date. So I did another chat, explained it all again, and this person ("Deborah") went ahead and gave me remaining 375 air miles from the M&M promo. 

I swear, in the past 2-3 years of air miles promos, I've only had them post properly once. So frustrating.


----------



## ottawamom

Blue week total (Foodland and Sobeys combined) 417AM. Something has got to change.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Blue week total (Foodland and Sobeys combined) 417AM. Something has got to change.



Yep we need some new & good offers!

Plus they moved my mini white powdered donuts ,,,,bad people. LOL

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Plus they moved my mini white powdered donuts ,,,,bad people. LOL
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Are they in your direct path now so that they make you buy them?  I would buy them but I would be the only one eating them so nope.  I think I should go for a walk to the Beaver Tails Mobile trailer just down the road and get a regular cinnamon sugar beaver tail.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Are they in your direct path now so that they make you buy them?  I would buy them but I would be the only one eating them so nope.  I think I should go for a walk to the Beaver Tails Mobile trailer just down the road and get a regular cinnamon sugar beaver tail.


Mmmmm delicious ...... Beaver Tails!!!!!!
Yes they are now in my direct path way .... no avoiding them now! LOL.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
Using some of those cash airmiles for my son's Birthday in June.
I quickly made this.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> Are they in your direct path now so that they make you buy them?  I would buy them but I would be the only one eating them so nope.  I think I should go for a walk to the Beaver Tails Mobile trailer just down the road and get a regular cinnamon sugar beaver tail.


OMG I haven't had a Beaver Tail in years. They are so good. Might have to put that on my special treat list.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

There is a Beaver Tails right outside my office  building on the waterfront. Along with a poutine shack!


----------



## ottawamom

Fortunately for me they are a bit of a drive (downtown or to the outlet mall). I do have to go to the outlet mall when the stores open up so maybe then...


----------



## ottawamom

I just got an email from BMO. There is another Bonus Boom coming June 17-30. 3 different offers nets you a whopping 95AM. The BMO offer this time is spend $250 get 150AM.


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> There is a Beaver Tails right outside my office building on the waterfront. Along with a poutine shack!


The one near me is at the Real Canadian Superstore in the parking lot so maybe a 5-10 minute walk.   They are open Wed to Sun so lots of days for me to choose from.  So far I have only ventured over there 2 times - first time had both a basic Beaver Tail and a Beaver Dog (hot dog in a beaver tail pastry but not sweet).  The 2nd time I tried the Killalou one - cinnamon sugar with a squeeze of lemon and I won't be having that one again.  I will be back to the basic one.   All this talk makes me want to run over this weekend for one.  Maybe I will walk over on Sunday between watching car races on TV.  This is normally my big car race party weekend and again this year I am holding it virtually.   May be the bears will make a weekend appearance.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> The one near me is at the Real Canadian Superstore in the parking lot so maybe a 5-10 minute walk.   They are open Wed to Sun so lots of days for me to choose from.  So far I have only ventured over there 2 times - first time had both a basic Beaver Tail and a Beaver Dog (hot dog in a beaver tail pastry but not sweet).  The 2nd time I tried the Killalou one - cinnamon sugar with a squeeze of lemon and I won't be having that one again.  I will be back to the basic one.   All this talk makes me want to run over this weekend for one.  Maybe I will walk over on Sunday between watching car races on TV.  This is normally my big car race party weekend and again this year I am holding it virtually.   May be the bears will make a weekend appearance.



I love the one with lemon on it... so good!! But I haven't had one in ages. I remember going to La Ronde in high school (so many many years ago) and just eating Beaver Tails. Good trip...  I am sure your 5-10 minute walk will burn off those calories  Plus, it's a special occasion!


----------



## hdrolfe

I want a new Fitbit, mine the battery barely lasts two days now and is acting up. So AM has the Versa 3 which looks nice, and I have just enough AM for it, but just. I've already paid for my hotels for December so the only things I'd be saving for now are Disney party tickets, or maybe a hotel this summer somewhere. Should I use the AM for the watch or pay for it out of pocket? It's $299.99 (plus tax) vs 3211 AM (with Onyx discount). Ugh... 

I miss that AM used to have tickets for things locally, if they still have them I haven't been able to find them. They had TO zoo last summer, among other things of that nature, I'd use my AM for stuff like that (whenever it opens back up again).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I want a new Fitbit, mine the battery barely lasts two days now and is acting up. So AM has the Versa 3 which looks nice, and I have just enough AM for it, but just. I've already paid for my hotels for December so the only things I'd be saving for now are Disney party tickets, or maybe a hotel this summer somewhere. Should I use the AM for the watch or pay for it out of pocket? It's $299.99 (plus tax) vs 3211 AM (with Onyx discount). Ugh...


I have looked at those too.  I am wanting a fitbit of some sort, to get a more accurate picture of my total steps in a day.  I am using google fit right now on my phone, but I don't carry my phone on me all the time or while I'm putzing, cleaning or cooking around the house.  

BUT

I'm also not willing to use my AM for a fitbit.  I want to use the miles for TRIPS....lots and lots of trips lol.  The struggle is real.    Right now I'm on the hunt for a new to me one off of market place.  I'm hoping to find a good deal on one through there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I ordered the Fitbit Versa 3 on May 5th and it got here on May 10th and i LOVE it - once i figured it out that is (gawd I'm old!) It was on "sale" when i got it for just over 3000 miles but I think i would still pay whatever it is now because we treat our miles as FREE to use on things we probably wouldn't buy with cash.

If you don't want to spend that many miles why not go for the Versa 2? I'm not sure which one you currently have but I know that's the model my daughter has and loves. I like the fact that i can use this one to talk-to-text, answer calls and wake up google and yes, to see how poorly i really DO sleep (or don't i guess  ) *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I ordered the Fitbit Versa 3 on May 5th and it got here on May 10th and i LOVE it - once i figured it out that is (gawd I'm old!) It was on "sale" when i got it for just over 3000 miles but I think i would still pay whatever it is now because we treat our miles as FREE to use on things we probably wouldn't buy with cash.
> 
> If you don't want to spend that many miles why not go for the Versa 2? I'm not sure which one you currently have but I know that's the model my daughter has and loves. I like the fact that i can use this one to talk-to-text, answer calls and wake up google and yes, to see how poorly i really DO sleep (or don't i guess  )


I think I want the Versa 3.  For the reasons you mentioned.  We had also seen they had them on " sale" at our Costco for 180.00.  I had hinted at the family to get it for me for Mother's Day.  But of course covid hit our house, and the family was still isolating when Mother's Day happened.  So this momma bought herself a bunch of Costco flowers for Mother's day for 22.00 instead of the fitbit.  OH well...I'll still keep hunting and see what I come up with.  It is on my want list...as well as a pair of wireless earphones for my walks.


----------



## hdrolfe

Father's Day is coming up and they often have sales on Fitbit so I will wait a couple weeks. But I do think I want the 3, if I'm going to spend that much I want the latest  I'll get some extra bands for it too because I like to change those sometimes. 

Mother's Day I got myself some new pots and pans from TSC that came earlier this week and are sooo nice. They are Curtis Stone and a 17 piece set! I don't even know what to do with so many pots and pans lol. They cook nicely, but the handles get hot, which I don't like, but they can also go in the oven so I like that. First time I've ever bought an actual set.


----------



## rella's fan

ottawamom said:


> I just got an email from BMO. There is another Bonus Boom coming June 17-30. 3 different offers nets you a whopping 95AM. The BMO offer this time is spend $250 get 150AM.


So is this as good as it gets now?  95 AM????


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> So is this as good as it gets now?  95 AM????



I know ....................  I know ..................  I was thinking the same thing.
I really miss the BIG Airmiles promos.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I know ....................  I know ..................  I was thinking the same thing.
> I really miss the BIG Airmiles promos.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



it just feels like overall it’s getting more difficult to get good hauls!


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I know .................... I know ..................  I was thinking the same thing.
> I really miss the BIG Airmiles promos.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Me too - I went to Sobeys today and I was going to buy the Olymel bacon - buy 4 get 75 air miles but they only had 6 packages on the shelf and they were all best before today.  I asked the meat guy if they were getting anymore and he said they only get them when they are on sale so probably not.  I mentioned that they were all best before today and he said well they can be frozen.  I declined to buy the bacon so missed out on those air miles.  I may go back next week and see if they got anymore.   Now I did buy 4 boxes of Nestle drumsticks and earned 40 airmiles in total.  Those I know can be frozen - ha ha.


----------



## ElCray

Edited: Had a good Air Miles day yesterday... not like the old days tho!

Combo'd up the Jean Coutu public offer (spend $75 get 75 AMs) with a personalized BMO offer (spend $50 at Jean Coutu or Metro, get 100 AMs). Bought the toilet paper and a whole whack of shampoo. Spent $88 got 180 AMs.

Did two shops at Sobeys because the first was out of Prime Chicken. Also I haven't gotten real groceries for 3 or so weeks (figured I'd wait for my vaccine and then for it to kick in). Total between the two shops was $311 and received 470 AMs. Plus both of those shops will count for the "spend $75 get 50, 3x" offer on my Air Miles Amex Platinum, so another 100 AMs there.

Total: Around $400 with a return of 750 AMs. Not great points per dollar but it was a regular, full grocery shop.

Today I need to do my Go+ Shell offer!


----------



## bababear_50

I used my BMO spend 50$ at Staples get 150 Airmiles this morning. I went thru the Airmiles portal so I should get a few extra airmiles for that.
I bought some Ink for the printer ,case of water and some note pads because I'm tearing up all my printer paper for note pads.
Doing free home delivery and it says June 1st which is very reasonable.

Hugs
Mel

P.S.
And holy snappers people it is freaking cold here in southern Ontario.
My purple potato vines are shriveling up ,,I brought my mandevilla  indoor last night.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> P.S.
> And holy snappers people it is freaking cold here in southern Ontario.
> My purple potato vines are shriveling up ,,I brought my mandevilla  indoor last night.
> View attachment 578303
> View attachment 578304


We had snow yesterday.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Air Miles hunting for me for the past year has been virtually zero - we have switched mainly to PC Optimum as we are doing all our groceries through PC Express and I use my PC Mastercard for everything.  Today I called AMEX to downgrade my AM AMEX from Platinum to regular AM AMEX so I no longer have an annual fee.  The agent tried everything for me to keep the Platinum card even offering a one time $50 credit to offset the $120 annual fee.  I advised that I had upgraded to the platinum AMEX to get the benefit of the extra AM but since we won't be travelling anytime soon, and I have only used my AMEX once since last March (working at home so hardly any need for fuel) it seemed pointless to have a credit card with an annual fee.  The agent advised that since I had been a loyal customer of AMEX for 22 years - they would "allow" me to downgrade my AMEX.


----------



## ottawamom

Really! They will allow you to downgrade... Just cancel the darn thing wait 6-9 months and then reapply and get another bonus. They seem to be handing those out like candy these days.

I've heard BMO will kick you out of having one of their upper level cards unless you put a certain $ amount on them during the year.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm still deep into the vacation research.   I've got to book by Monday...although my spidey senses are telling me that they will extend the offer.  Anyhow, so far all I know is that I'm booking 10 days in either Punta Cana or Riviera Maya for January 20th. I think I've at least picked a resort in PC but the one that I prefer in RM is $800 over budget.   Now....that wouldn't bankrupt me but I want to stick to the limit I've set so that I can also have some WDW time. 
  So does anyone here know if I book through Redtag and redeem $800 worth of miles what would happen with regard to the conditions I'm booking under ie: change and/or cancel with out penalty, full refund up to 25 days prior (or whatever the number is).....would I get the miles refunded too or what happens?  I will either book an Air Transat or Air Canada package.  


LOL....I've had my heart set on a different resort every day this week.  Of course I want the higher level 5* places but at the bargain prices.     I'm currently looking at a place that's $1500 over budget....at least I'm fairly safe on that one as it's a Sunwing property and I don't trust them to give me a refund if needed.   But...it's so pretty!


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> I miss that AM used to have tickets for things locally, if they still have them I haven't been able to find them. They had TO zoo last summer, among other things of that nature, I'd use my AM for stuff like that (whenever it opens back up again).


 Me, too! I would buy those experiences for my grandson because that is his mom's preference and his birthday is in July. This year....I'd better get onto a plan!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> it just feels like overall it’s getting more difficult to get good hauls!


I know.  And everything you have to sign up for to get the bonus.  I can't keep up with my junk email account! LOL.  At least the MC offers used to be spend on anything, not just a few AM partners.  We have barely any here now and it's hard to justify buying things at Safeway that cost more for so few AM now.  It's a lot easier to get Shoppers Optimum points and and also eaiser to use them for groceries and throw a couple of Disney GC in the order.


----------



## marchingstar

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know.  And everything you have to sign up for to get the bonus.  I can't keep up with my junk email account! LOL.  At least the MC offers used to be spend on anything, not just a few AM partners.  We have barely any here now and it's hard to justify buying things at Safeway that cost more for so few AM now.  It's a lot easier to get Shoppers Optimum points and and also eaiser to use them for groceries and throw a couple of Disney GC in the order.



yup, i have had better luck with PC points over the last while too. 

i did the gift card thing until our last trip, which was right before covid (Feb 2020). now i just transfer the $$ to a dedicated savings account. it’s close to 2000$ after a year and a half of saving! it doesn’t work for everyone, but it works for us.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well, went to Metro for a few groceries and earned 14 AM on about $50. Also went to shoppers and bought stuff I didn't really need per se, spent 80 before taxes and earned 24300 points. New Raptors hat for my son's big head (out of kids sizes, add in his hair when it is long and he is in a men's) and melatonin for him, plus a few things for me, everything on sale at least.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I know.  And everything you have to sign up for to get the bonus.  I can't keep up with my junk email account! LOL.  At least the MC offers used to be spend on anything, not just a few AM partners.  We have barely any here now and it's hard to justify buying things at Safeway that cost more for so few AM now.  It's a lot easier to get Shoppers Optimum points and and also eaiser to use them for groceries and throw a couple of Disney GC in the order.



I've been having a lot of luck earning Be Well points at Rexall. 
One thing I love is they now have paper products on sale at a regular price,, $3.88  for 6 pack Kleenex for example.
I really started back to Rexall around last Christmas and so far I have $320 saved already.
My son actually got his own card there last week,, he drinks pop and they frequently have it on sale and points attached.
I like the ability to grab a few M&M products too.
Let's hope Airmiles picks up there game soon!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Suggestions please....

Do I book my trip with Redtag to earn the miles...it's only 160ish  or do I book it directly with Air Transat?   I'm leaning towards Air Transat to make it easier to change or cancel if I have to (hopefully I won't).   I will still earn miles with my Amex....500ish.


----------



## bababear_50

I would book with Air Transat,,, but that's just me. I had a devil of a time getting travel changed and refunded with Red Tag.

Regards
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I've been having a lot of luck earning Be Well points at Rexall. View attachment 578593
> One thing I love is they now have paper products on sale at a regular price,, $3.88  for 6 pack Kleenex for example.
> I really started back to Rexall around last Christmas and so far I have $320 saved already.
> My son actually got his own card there last week,, he drinks pop and they frequently have it on sale and points attached.
> I like the ability to grab a few M&M products too.
> Let's hope Airmiles picks up there game soon!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I also signed up,  about a month ago,  because there is one right beside the Sobeys I shop at and on Fridays Rexall sometimes has fantastic offers. I am only buying the 3 day deals because everything else is waaaay over priced. So far I have about $10 in points (I think!) Now if I could buy Disney gift cards with these points I'd be very happy!


----------



## ottawamom

You can't purchase them directly using points but if you purchase other things and use your points to pay for those then take that cash (not used) and use that to purchase a GC you can. Sort of a shell game but it works if you were planning on making a purchase anyway.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I would book with Air Transat,,, but that's just me. I had a devil of a time getting travel changed and refunded with Red Tag.
> 
> Regards
> Mel


and I did!   So now I just sit and wait to see what happens.   Last night I got thinking about how long it will be from now until January.  LOL....then I thought well the summer goes by really fast and from Labour day until Christmas goes by quickly.   Gawsh....I've just wished away half a year.  Don't know what I'll do with  myself over the next few months.  I guess I'll be hoping to plan a WDW trip....the promised December repeat long weekend would be really nice.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Sobeys flyer
June 3-June 9th
OLG Lotto and Golf Gift Card ,,, buy a $50 Gift Card get 65 Airmiles
Chips Old Dutch buy 8 get 95 Airmiles. ($10.00 for 4).
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/sobeys-canada
Early look at Metro Ont.
June 3-9th
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-3-to-9/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> o does anyone here know if I book through Redtag and redeem $800 worth of miles what would happen with regard to the conditions I'm booking under ie: change and/or cancel with out penalty, full refund up to 25 days prior (or whatever the number is).....would I get the miles refunded too or what happens? I will either book an Air Transat or Air Canada package.
> 
> 
> LOL....I've had my heart set on a different resort every day this week. Of course I want the higher level 5* places but at the bargain prices.  I'm currently looking at a place that's $1500 over budget....at least I'm fairly safe on that one as it's a Sunwing property and I don't trust them to give me a refund if needed. But...it's so pretty!


I couldn't quite pull the trigger yet.  I want to soooo bad, but couldn't do it.  We had a big change in a way of finances...so just waiting to see how this next month works out with all the different changes - if that makes sense.  I don't want to give too many personal detail.  But, big changes for us in a good way  Short term pain for a long term gain 

I did put feelers out with a travel agent here in our city.  Because chances are there will be more than just us going away on a winter vacation/birthday celebration.  



dancin Disney style said:


> and I did!   So now I just sit and wait to see what happens.   Last night I got thinking about how long it will be from now until January.  LOL....then I thought well the summer goes by really fast and from Labour day until Christmas goes by quickly.   Gawsh....I've just wished away half a year.  Don't know what I'll do with  myself over the next few months.  I guess I'll be hoping to plan a WDW trip....the promised December repeat long weekend would be really nice.


It will go faster than you think!!!!!!

Congrats on pulling the trigger and making a decision.  I think I have narrowed it down to one or two places in each destination that I want to go to.  Now hopefully after this month and we see how the bank account looks after this, I'll be pulling the trigger too.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Sobeys flyer
> June 3-June 9th
> OLG Lotto and Golf Gift Card ,,, buy a $50 Gift Card get 65 Airmiles
> Chips Old Dutch buy 10 get 95 Airmiles. ($10.00 for 4).
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/sobeys-canada
> Early look at Metro Ont.
> June 3-9th
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-june-3-to-9/all
> Hugs
> Mel


Yikes, they keep upping the number of bags of chips needed for the 95 AM! My limit is 4 bags in one shop so I never do these ones that require so many bags of chips!


----------



## ottawamom

Little typo on Mels part. Only need to buy 8 chips to get the 95AM. But they are $10/4. That's still a lot of chips no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*happy Pride month everyone! *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *happy Pride month everyone! View attachment 579066*


Happy Pride Month
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Congrats on pulling the trigger and making a decision.  I think I have narrowed it down to one or two places in each destination that I want to go to.  Now hopefully after this month and we see how the bank account looks after this, I'll be pulling the trigger too.


Thanks.   I got my PC list down to 5ish resorts and Mex down to 4 resorts.  I finally decided on The Level at Melia.  It was the one that I kept going back to so I made it the top of my list.   I wanted a very tropical property, either a la carte breakfast or room service, at least 5 a la cartes and modern rooms.  Also, lots of palapas at the beach and pool.  The Level has all that plus a butler and more.  The only thing I didn't get because they don't have it...ocean front room.    It's the only resort that I considered that got consistently great reviews.  I've got a friend that has been to PC over 25 times and I she has been to the Melia part of the resort and said it was really nice the only but is that the property is large.  We've never stayed at a big resort (we have if you consider WDW resorts large???) but I decided that we should try it to see if it's for us or not.  I saw a couple of videos that said the walk from the lobby to the beach is 8-10 minutes. Rarely would we be walking from the lobby to the beach so I don't think I'm going to feel like this place is that large....either way the butler can drive us in the golf cart  

I think DH nearly had a stroke when price came up...after I booked.  Really though the sticker shock is because you pay everything up front.  I've spent the same amount and more on WDW trips.  Right before I booked of course doesn't DD want to see what I've selected and then says that's really nice...maybe I'll go    If she later on decides she wants to go I'll have to downgrade.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1410598
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1410150
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1410154
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1410156
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I headed out this morning to pick up some cards at Sobeys,,, I had a list of 6 sons,2 nieces and one brother for Birthdays.......
nope no can do,,,,, I couldn't find a single card for $3.49 ...everyone of them was $5.99 and up.
I guess I am just to used to buying cards in a dollar tree store.
I did manage to pick up some Rice krispies for a family who's child I used to teach. Their little girl will only eat home made treats and since they were on sale and had airmiles attached I picked up 9 boxes of them.
Total spend $30.96 = 121 Airmiles.
I did also manage to pick up a nice large  and muffin before work to.
Happy June everyone. The count down to the end of school has started.!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I headed out this morning to pick up some cards at Sobeys,,, I had a list of 6 sons,2 nieces and one brother for Birthdays.......
> nope no can do,,,,, I couldn't find a single card for $3.49 ...everyone of them was $5.99 and up.
> I guess I am just to used to buying cards in a dollar tree store.
> I did manage to pick up some Rice krispies for a family who's child I used to teach. Their little girl will only eat home made treats and since they were on sale a had airmiles I picked up 9 boxes of them.
> Total spend $30.96 = 121 Airmiles.
> I did also manage to pick up a nice large  and muffin before work to.
> Happy June everyone. The count down to the end of school has started.!!!
> Hugs
> Mel



No donuts?  

Cards are expensive, I always get kiddo to make them when he'd have birthdays to go to.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I headed out this morning to pick up some cards at Sobeys,,, I had a list of 6 sons,2 nieces and one brother for Birthdays.......
> nope no can do,,,,, I couldn't find a single card for $3.49 ...everyone of them was $5.99 and up.
> I guess I am just to used to buying cards in a dollar tree store.
> I did manage to pick up some Rice krispies for a family who's child I used to teach. Their little girl will only eat home made treats and since they were on sale and had airmiles attached I picked up 9 boxes of them.
> Total spend $30.96 = 121 Airmiles.
> I did also manage to pick up a nice large  and muffin before work to.
> Happy June everyone. The count down to the end of school has started.!!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Well I am headed to Sobeys today to see if I can find a birthday card for today.  It is my brothers birthday and I need a card from me and I have to see if they have a card for my Mom to give him.  I will report back and let you know if I found any of the cheaper cards.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> hanks. I got my PC list down to 5ish resorts and Mex down to 4 resorts. I finally decided on The Level at Melia. It was the one that I kept going back to so I made it the top of my list. I wanted a very tropical property, either a la carte breakfast or room service, at least 5 a la cartes and modern rooms. Also, lots of palapas at the beach and pool. The Level has all that plus a butler and more. The only thing I didn't get because they don't have it...ocean front room. It's the only resort that I considered that got consistently great reviews. I've got a friend that has been to PC over 25 times and I she has been to the Melia part of the resort and said it was really nice the only but is that the property is large. We've never stayed at a big resort (we have if you consider WDW resorts large???) but I decided that we should try it to see if it's for us or not. I saw a couple of videos that said the walk from the lobby to the beach is 8-10 minutes. Rarely would we be walking from the lobby to the beach so I don't think I'm going to feel like this place is that large....either way the butler can drive us in the golf cart


I know....we are always stunned at the price...but then if we don't want to do anything else...it's paid.  I don't have to worry about meals, drinks.  Then we can decide which excursions before hand, so we can budget for that and not be shocked either.   We have been to large resorts.  We don't typically do tons of walking, but I always make sure that the resort we stay at has the trams/golf carts that will pick you up and drive you around.  It's a great way to cool off and get to the other side of the resort in record time.  


bababear_50 said:


> I headed out this morning to pick up some cards at Sobeys,,, I had a list of 6 sons,2 nieces and one brother for Birthdays.......
> nope no can do,,,,, I couldn't find a single card for $3.49 ...everyone of them was $5.99 and up.
> I guess I am just to used to buying cards in a dollar tree store.


I am heading out over lunch to pick up my cards.  Thank you for the reminder!  I sure would have kicked myself if I hadn't remembered, when I had to actually go get some.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> I headed out this morning to pick up some cards at Sobeys,,, I had a list of 6 sons,2 nieces and one brother for Birthdays.......
> nope no can do,,,,, I couldn't find a single card for $3.49 ...everyone of them was $5.99 and up.
> I guess I am just to used to buying cards in a dollar tree store.
> I did manage to pick up some Rice krispies for a family who's child I used to teach. Their little girl will only eat home made treats and since they were on sale and had airmiles attached I picked up 9 boxes of them.
> Total spend $30.96 = 121 Airmiles.
> I did also manage to pick up a nice large  and muffin before work to.
> Happy June everyone. The count down to the end of school has started.!!!
> Hugs
> Mel


At my Safeway there was also a tear off coupon hanging there for $5.00 off the purchase of 3 cards so that took off a bit of the sting of the price, plus I got my 50 AM.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I bought 3 cards - 3.49, 3.99 & 6.99 but I had a $5 off coupon so my grand total was 9.69 and I earned the 50 airmiles so it worked out good for me.   I spent a bit more on the card from my Mom to my brother as I couldn't find any cards for son so I found a nice generic type card.  I was so happy to see the $5 off coupon.  Went to Shopper's afterwards to mail a letter and their buy 3 cards get value was only $4 so Sobeys has the better deal for cards.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got a targeted BMO offer spend $600 at Foodland in June and receive 360 airmiles . I don’t think I’ll even try. Even if I bought gas gift cards we might be using $100 a month in gas.. I just don’t know I could spend $600 on gift cards either .. their selection is so limited


----------



## tinkerone

I received a targeted offer for Shell, 30 LTs get 50 AM's.  Just filled up but it's doable.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got that one too. Do three 30L fill up by June 30, get 50 miles. Great timing as I was on my way to Shell anyways! lol  And I cashed out $30 in miles for the vacation fund


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got that one too. Do three 30L fill up by June 30, get 50 miles. Great timing as I was on my way to Shell anyways! lol  And I cashed out $30 in miles for the vacation fund


Mine is just one 30 LT fill up.  I think I like mine better, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

oh yea, for sure! lol  I'm just happy I got an offer!


----------



## bababear_50

My Shell Offer
Get *75
AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*
when you fill up *2 times* with a minimum of *30* L of *any grade fuel* Opt in and fill up before *June 30, 2021*.*
_(maximum 75 Bonus Miles)_ 

Maybe I can convince a family member to do a fill up for me as I am not doing much driving right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I got 1 fill up of 30L for 50 AM. Got one on DS card also. Guess I need to go do some more driving.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got the one fill up as well! I may be able to do it. Depends if we do more driving or have anywhere to go


----------



## dancin Disney style

Interesting....my Shell offer is earn 1 bonus miles for every L of gas and 5 bonus for every $5 spent in store to a maximum of 150 miles.   I read the fine print and don't see anything referring to 20L or 30L.


----------



## motherof5

Is this through a cc or how is everyone getting all these miles?


----------



## Silvermist999

My Shell offer for June is *Fill-up 30L 3 times, *get 50 AM.  It won’t be happening since we work from home and don’t go anywhere. It‘s no wonder we lost our Shell Go+ status.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Interesting....my Shell offer is earn 1 bonus miles for every L of gas and 5 bonus for every $5 spent in store to a maximum of 150 miles.   I read the fine print and don't see anything referring to 20L or 30L.


That's what I got, too.


----------



## bababear_50

motherof5 said:


> Is this through a cc or how is everyone getting all these miles?



Hi motherof5
if it is the recent Shell offers you are asking about .........................
look here

https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles.html
Or here

https://shellgoplus.ca/en/home#vanity-aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuc2hlbGwuY2EvZ29wbHVzLmh0bWw

Or for Shell instore offers look here
https://www.airmiles.ca/en/offers/featured-offers.html

Regards
Mel

P.S.
Anyone thinking of picking up one of the listed Gift Cards at Shell and get the 20 Bonus Airmiles.......
The end date for this promo is June 6th.
. Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Sony $50, Sony Now $79.99, Sobeys $100, Amazon $100, Xbox $50, Keg $50, Walmart $100, Nintendo $50. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Is there still the Personal Shopper to get special tickets? I can't remember if that went away with covid.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is there still the Personal Shopper to get special tickets? I can't remember if that went away with covid.


*still a thing! *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

How do I find it on the website?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Nevermind, found it


----------



## tinkerone

I just got an email from AM's Collector Corner.  They are giving my account 100 AM's in celebration of their turning 1.  
Free AM's, I'm there for it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Was it this thread we were discussing if the air miles WDW tickets that are flexible date will still be valid for future travel without having to upgrade?  I thought one of the usual posters had called and WDW validated that the 2030 expiry would still hold true on those Canadian Resident Flexible Date tickets....


----------



## ottawamom

Here's the link to the thread where it was all discussed.

New Clause added to WDW tickets

I believe you are referring to ElCray's response in particular (post #14)


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh right. The thread I started lol


----------



## tinkerone

I'm visiting over on Cruise Critic.  My Lord they are a mean bunch!  So pleasant to come back here.  
Thank you all for being so kind!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone I agree. They are crazy over there.  I post one in a while and there are the regular poster who are so quick to pounce to prove you wrong or whatever.  Over the years, I have learned who the troublemakers are over there.


----------



## motherof5

bababear_50 said:


> Hi motherof5
> if it is the recent Shell offers you are asking about .........................
> look here
> 
> https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorists/loyalty-and-payment/air-miles.html
> Or here
> 
> https://shellgoplus.ca/en/home#vanity-aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuc2hlbGwuY2EvZ29wbHVzLmh0bWw
> 
> Or for Shell instore offers look here
> https://www.airmiles.ca/en/offers/featured-offers.html
> 
> Regards
> Mel
> 
> P.S.
> Anyone thinking of picking up one of the listed Gift Cards at Shell and get the 20 Bonus Airmiles.......
> The end date for this promo is June 6th.
> . Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Sony $50, Sony Now $79.99, Sobeys $100, Amazon $100, Xbox $50, Keg $50, Walmart $100, Nintendo $50. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction.


Thank you


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone know what the Accelerator Bonus is? 



June 4th was my statement date. Anything to do with that? I haven't seen this before this month.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone know what the Accelerator Bonus is?
> 
> View attachment 580328
> 
> June 4th was my statement date. Anything to do with that? I haven't seen this before this month.


Weird 
I have never seen that before either.
Shhhhh ......................... I won't tell if you don't. lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh I forgot to tell you guys that my nephews PS5 arrived and he is very happy with it.   We settled upon an amount and now I just have to start working my dream miles up again.    
On another note his girlfriend has an airmiles account now and she doesn't shop very often at Sobeys so they sent her a really good spend offer - ready for this - wait for it -spend anything get 200 airmiles. Not a spend $10 get 200 it is spend anything get 200 so I said we could buy just a chocolate bar and walk away with 200 miles.  I now have her 2nd card and I will be going to Sobeys this week and buying something.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Anyone know what the Accelerator Bonus is?
> 
> View attachment 580328
> 
> June 4th was my statement date. Anything to do with that? I haven't seen this before this month.


*I think it's the Mastercard thing? I have some as well but not separate postings but I also have this showing up and it is also confusing!

*


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Anyone know what the Accelerator Bonus is?
> 
> View attachment 580328
> 
> June 4th was my statement date. Anything to do with that? I haven't seen this before this month.


Could it be for online shopping? AM had a promo where Onyx members get 3x.


----------



## ottawamom

That would be logical but I haven't online shopped through AM in ages. Oh well I won't look a gift horse in the mouth. I'll take whatever I can get.

On side not the new rewards have kicked in for BMO and I earned 256AM on a monthly bill of $2496. So a little better than I would have earned under the old way of doing things.


----------



## bababear_50

I managed to get one June Shell fill up in.
Now we will see if I can do another by the end of June ,,I think I might be able to.


Hmmm when was that June Bonus Boom suppose to start?
Brain Fog here.

OK I found it
https://blog.rewardscanada.ca/2021/05/air-miles-bonus-boom-returns-on-june-17.html


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I will need gas at least once this month (especially for the 50 AM). Will wait for June 17th and Bonus Boom. Though I'm still waiting for the last two to post.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah these Bonus Booms seem to be directly tied to them promoting their credit Cards,,, Canadians are saving more and more these days and latest polls say they just want to travel.
It would be nice if they posted their previous promo airmiles first before starting a new one.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I would rather three big events than these BB events. Too hard to keep track of so many offers.


----------



## alohamom

If anyone sees the Disneyland (not WDW) tickets come back up on Air Miles, would you mind posting here or DMing me about it? TIA!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hmmmmm  No shell offer for us.  I even checked my junk and social folder...and nothing   

It might be because with 2-3 vehicles and the fact that we are traveling to the lake or to see the kids in the big city might have a little bit to do with it.  I'll keep watching though.


----------



## ottawamom

My BMO CC AM used to always post the day after my CC statement. If that landed on a weekend they would post early on Friday. Statement date was Friday so I figured they would post today. No, nothing yet! Has anyone else experienced a slower than normal posting schedule from BMO recently. 

I checked my statement and it shows the # of AM I earned. BMO is such a PIA to follow up with I hope they post tomorrow (putting it out there often helps things to post in my experience ) So that's what I'm doing.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hmmmmm  No shell offer for us.  I even checked my junk and social folder...and nothing
> 
> It might be because with 2-3 vehicles and the fact that we are traveling to the lake or to see the kids in the big city might have a little bit to do with it.  I'll keep watching though.


I didn’t get one either. We fill up almost every week these days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*so this happened on Saturday,  everyone, Mocha says hi!
*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *so this happened on Saturday,  everyone, Mocha says hi!
> View attachment 580597*


Awww. What a cutie. Congratulations! It's lovely to be owned by a cat.


----------



## bababear_50

Welcome to the Airmiles thread Mocha!
Such a sweetie!
Congrats Jacqueline!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

Oh my gosh, what a sweet face Mocha has! Congrats Jaqueline!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Aww so sweet!  I am owned by three kitties.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *so this happened on Saturday,  everyone, Mocha says hi!
> View attachment 580597*



awwww, hi mocha! so glad to meet you!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> so this happened on Saturday, everyone, Mocha says hi!


Oh my gosh...sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy all the love that Mocha brings you!!!!!


----------



## M&M mom

Hey Everyone!
It's been a long time since I've been here but feels great to be back planning my disney trip.  I was on the airmiles rewards site yesterday and noticed they no longer have a 7 day disney ticket available.  Does anyone know if it's been off the site for a while now and will it be coming back.  Currently they have only 3 or 4 day passes.


----------



## bababear_50

M&M mom said:


> Hey Everyone!
> It's been a long time since I've been here but feels great to be back planning my disney trip.  I was on the airmiles rewards site yesterday and noticed they no longer have a 7 day disney ticket available.  Does anyone know if it's been off the site for a while now and will it be coming back.  Currently they have only 3 or 4 day passes.



Go to Airmiles
Go to Travel
Go To
Vacations, Cruises + US Parks

Listed under US Parks
**** Watch For NON Refundable Info******** UNIVERSAL Orlando, & Walt Disney World
"This booking is 100% non-refundable once completed"

Be prepared for a bit of sticker price shock

Welcome Back
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles food flyers
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1411694
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1411442
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1411438

Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1411444
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> so this happened on Saturday, everyone, Mocha says hi!


So when I first saw this picture I was checking to see if the cat was waving hi and it wasn't until somebody else said congratulations on the new pet that I realized that you did have a new furry friend.  Congratulations on your new fur baby.
So today is National Donald Duck Day so here you go.


----------



## hdrolfe

March Bonus Boom posted.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got mine, still waiting on DH's.


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> March Bonus Boom posted.
> 
> View attachment 580905


I received the bonus boom to which is strange because my MasterCard bonus hasn’t posted yet.


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't receive anything yet on 3 different accounts. Batch posting, annoying.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, we paid bills the other day.  It was an expensive month in our household, and had a little bit of a heart attack when we figured out how much was owing on the MC...the only bonus out of all the spending last month...is the fact that I will get a good bump in our AM from it.    

Now with restrictions easing a bit upon returning home from travelling, now the hunt is on to collect more miles.  This momma wants to travel!!!!


----------



## Debbie

I never got around to the Bonus Boom....too hard when I'm not actually spending a lot of money. BUT I was checking my BMO Mastercard today and I have a 70¢ credit from Shell. Since I can't (be bothered to) keep track of all the Shell offers.....that one was a 70¢ bonus for me.


----------



## bababear_50

la la la la safe non threatening thread....la la la la la staying over here.........
so no March Bonus Boom for me.
Come on Airmiles June's BB is suppose to start soon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Double check your My Offers.
I found a door dash buy $50 GC get 60 Airmiles this morning.
Son's airmiles has spend anything get 95 airmiles.

Now back to bed.... nite
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*safe thread with silly kitty pictures??? She wants to be closer but not THAT close, perched on the back of the couch 
I went to Metro on my way home from the city today and can I just say how much I HATE  their new price tags on the shelves?!?! I need to put my glasses on,  lean in really close. There is no easily discernable indication of airmiles specials or sales of any type, the entire tag is printed in black! Spent almost 100 and got a whopping 32 miles*


----------



## ottawamom

I'm still waiting for my Bonus Boom also Mel. I have meticulously gone over my records and can prove I deserve them. I will wait and see if they post tomorrow then call on Friday.

BMO M/C still hasnt' shown up so I took a screenshot of my statment. That one will be a little more troublesome to follow up on but its 250AM so I'll do it.

Love the cat picture Jacqueline. I hear you on the Airmiles front. I am coming so close to just giving up altogther. It's so hard and not very rewarding these days.


----------



## Debbie

Debbie said:


> I never got around to the Bonus Boom....too hard when I'm not actually spending a lot of money. BUT I was checking my BMO Mastercard today and I have a 70¢ credit from Shell. Since I can't (be bothered to) keep track of all the Shell offers.....that one was a 70¢ bonus for me.


Update. Apparently, I *did* do the BB. I had 95 AM added today.


----------



## tinkerone

Okay my wise friends, I am looking to see if I have the correct answer to this question.  

What is 20 / 4 *2+5-9

I think the answer is 6 but the / and the * are throwing me off.

  / = divided ?  * = times?  What are your thoughts.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

6


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone, I was like “I will not use my calculator for this equation, I will use my actual brain!”


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Air Miles hunting for me for the past year has been virtually zero - we have switched mainly to PC Optimum as we are doing all our groceries through PC Express and I use my PC Mastercard for everything.  Today I called AMEX to downgrade my AM AMEX from Platinum to regular AM AMEX so I no longer have an annual fee.  The agent tried everything for me to keep the Platinum card even offering a one time $50 credit to offset the $120 annual fee.  I advised that I had upgraded to the platinum AMEX to get the benefit of the extra AM but since we won't be travelling anytime soon, and I have only used my AMEX once since last March (working at home so hardly any need for fuel) it seemed pointless to have a credit card with an annual fee.  The agent advised that since I had been a loyal customer of AMEX for 22 years - they would "allow" me to downgrade my AMEX.



I called as well a few days ago.  AMEX did not offer a $50 credit against the $120 fee.  She tried real hard to talk me into changing to the regular AM AMEX but I told her I was not changing until I have time to research other cards in the market.


----------



## marchingstar

tinkerone said:


> Okay my wise friends, I am looking to see if I have the correct answer to this question.
> 
> What is 20 / 4 *2+5-9
> 
> I think the answer is 6 but the / and the * are throwing me off.
> 
> / = divided ?  * = times?  What are your thoughts.



i would say 6 too  

what have you won?


----------



## tinkerone

marchingstar said:


> i would say 6 too
> 
> what have you won?


Nothing.  It was an entry to a Kellogg contest where you have to answer the question first.  I was bored, lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> Nothing.  It was an entry to a Kellogg contest where you have to answer the question first.  I was bored, lol.



Hoo boy. This is what our evenings have come to lol


----------



## tinkerone

Received the BMO Bonus Boom miles this morning so my BB is complete.  Just in time to start the new one.  I like it when one offer is done before another offer starts, easier to keep track.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Received the BMO Bonus Boom miles this morning so my BB is complete.  Just in time to start the new one.  I like it when one offer is done before another offer starts, easier to keep track.



Me too! I only got 50 because of how much I spent but it counts  so that's all my BB posted for the May one... ready for June!


----------



## Raimiette

blah, I was getting annoyed because I did do a Bonus Boom and I was worried about my points but it looks like I did April's and not March's.  Will continue to patiently wait. lol

I want to make sure they're going to post before going out of my way to do more.  I miss Blue Fridays.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> March Bonus Boom posted.
> 
> View attachment 580905


Was that the Bonus Boom that ran from March 25-April 14th? I just got off the phone with AM who said there was another Bonus Boom in March and that the March/April one hasn't posted yet. 

Anyone else who received the Bonus Boom yesterday please chime in as well. I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row before going to battle with AM


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> blah, I was getting annoyed because I did do a Bonus Boom and I was worried about my points but it looks like I did April's and not March's.  Will continue to patiently wait. lol
> 
> I want to make sure they're going to post before going out of my way to do more.  I miss Blue Fridays.


Did you just call them and get that line from them? See my note above.


----------



## Raimiette

ottawamom said:


> Did you just call them and get that line from them? See my note above.



No I didn't call them.  I just checked my transactions listing and the bonus transactions I did are all in early April so I think I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Was that the Bonus Boom that ran from March 25-April 14th? I just got off the phone with AM who said there was another Bonus Boom in March and that the March/April one hasn't posted yet.
> 
> Anyone else who received the Bonus Boom yesterday please chime in as well. I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row before going to battle with AM


Mine was from the May 13 to May 26th.  I know this because I didn't do the March/April one.  I couldn't put together 3 offers.  
I'm surprised they would post the May one but leave the March/April one open.  That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone have weirdness happening with their account right now? I just logged in and my profile is undetected - 0 miles across the board, but my transactions are showing up.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep
say

*Hi,*
undefined


0   0   for me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Put my miles back!!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got my BMO BB miles (100) though!


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> blah, I was getting annoyed because I did do a Bonus Boom and I was worried about my points but it looks like I did April's and not March's.  Will continue to patiently wait. lol
> 
> I want to make sure they're going to post before going out of my way to do more.  I miss Blue Fridays.





Raimiette said:


> No I didn't call them.  I just checked my transactions listing and the bonus transactions I did are all in early April so I think I'm in the same boat as you.



I just did online chat after the lovely unhelpful call I had. I straightened things out on my account then was able to update DH and DS as well. Do an online chat they should be able to straighten it out. The Bonus Boom which posted June 9 was for the Bonus Boom March 25-April 14.   Just be prepared with all your transactions and dates.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone have weirdness happening with their account right now? I just logged in and my profile is undetected - 0 miles across the board, but my transactions are showing up.



I was just finishing up my online chat when it happened. I saw my 40,000AM disappear and nearly had heart failure. Checked the other accounts and by the time I got to the 3rd it had all gone back to normal.


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> Mine was from the May 13 to May 26th.  I know this because I didn't do the March/April one.  I couldn't put together 3 offers.
> I'm surprised they would post the May one but leave the March/April one open.  That just doesn't make sense.


There was also an email offer from back in April that posted the other day. If your posting says Bonus Boom it's an error take it as a bonus. It's too early for the May one to post.


----------



## bababear_50

So I am out of luck with the Bonus Bust March 25th to April 14th
I did not keep the required paper work.
Seriously going forward 3-4 months of paper work for 95 Airmiles is not worth it.
I'm out
Hugs
Mel

Alright Edit:
I checked our Bonus Boom thread and was able to come up with the required information PLUS I had a half decent chat person (NOT Charles) and the 95 Missing Bonus Boom Airmiles are being added.
Whew alot of work for 95 airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Going forward I need a separate Bonus Boom thread please.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok just to keep things straight we had a
May 13 to 26, 2021 Bonus Boom
Which included Vitamin water right ?,,I have a receipt for that and a Shell receipt for May 13  $11.98 total (May Bonus Boom on my transactions).
not sure what else I did.


May 13, 2021

MAY BONUS BOOM NON-FUEL OFFER






May 16, 2021

MAY BONUS BOOM FUEL OFFER
+5


----------



## ottawamom

Yes. It always pays to let everyone know which offers your did. (post 28,307 page 1416)

I think AM is now aware that the Sobeys offers were not coded correctly to automatically show up.

I finally figured out what the 3X accelerator offer was for. It was for my CC. Turns out I won't be earning as many AM as I previously thought. That and they forgot to post the biggest part of my CC AM. I will give that one a week or so and then follow up with them on that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Going forward I need a separate Bonus Boom thread please.
> Hugs
> Mel


*OK, i will start a new thread every time there is one of these promos because it's clear they will be more frequent and it's hard to track what's going on when we're waiting for 2 to post while the next one is starting! Just give me a reminder for  the starting date for the June one and I'll start it right now!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I think we only have the May one to post now? I only started in the end of March one and did the May one as well. Looking forward to more. But oh I miss the bigger promos... maybe someday


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Yes. It always pays to let everyone know which offers your did. (post 28,307 page 1416)
> 
> I think AM is now aware that the Sobeys offers were not coded correctly to automatically show up.
> 
> I finally figured out what the 3X accelerator offer was for. It was for my CC. Turns out I won't be earning as many AM as I previously thought. That and they forgot to post the biggest part of my CC AM. I will give that one a week or so and then follow up with them on that.


OMG
I am so happy that I am not losing my memory here!!!
That Airmiles CHAT person had me so confused and upset.,,,, just crazy.
He wanted coupon codes,,,, dates I opted in etc......
Thanks Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The first on I had (talking) just got me p***d off. I was so mad when I got off the phone. She was trying to tell me I needed to wait. I knew better, calmed down and tried a different approach (online chat). I don't like doing it that way because I don't type really fast and I find it difficult to get my point across.

This time it worked out.


----------



## ottawamom

I just checked my AM account and what should happen to show up. The automatic posting of Bonus Boom for March. Now I have two of them. Years ago when there was a double posting after an incident like this I called and they honestly didn't know what to do to take them back (they eventually figured it out). I think I'll just make note of these and not call the next time they short change me on something.

Anyone else get theirs come through, finally?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I just checked my AM account and what should happen to show up. The automatic posting of Bonus Boom for March. Now I have two of them. Years ago when there was a double posting after an incident like this I called and they honestly didn't know what to do to take them back (they eventually figured it out). I think I'll just make note of these and not call the next time they short change me on something.
> 
> Anyone else get theirs come through, finally?



Exact same thing happened to me.
I let them figure it out ,,it's not like Airmiles doesn't owe me a few miles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Those doing the pop (coke) AHA or Dasani water
The Blue Bonus for Sobeys & Foodland are different.

Sobeys 
Aha or Dasani Water or Coca-Cola Mini Bottles
$4.88
buy 4 get 95 Airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1411438?page=11

Foodland 
Dasani Remineralized Water, Fridge Mate or Coca-Cola Soft Drink Mini Bottles
$5.29
Buy 6 get 95 Airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1411442?page=6


----------



## bababear_50

Early morning shop
Other than the elderly lady who didn't understand that I didn't want her groceries on the check out treadmill with my groceries I made it out of the store in record time.
Stocked up on some ginger ale ,diet coke and sprite.
No Dasani water available.
287 Airmiles
+ 95 on my sons card for a package of fruit Danishes because MY MINI DONUTS ARE GONE!!!!!
I hope they are coming back!!

The parking lots are filling up fast ,,I guess people are a tad anxious to eat on patios and shop....wow oh wow.
Me ..........................................  I am hiding out at home.


Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

No donuts!!! oh no!! I'm glad you got something, fruit danishes are good too, but not as good as those little donuts lol


----------



## ottawamom

I saw some mini donuts when I was a Costco yesterday. It was a package of 4 different flavours.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> + 95 on my sons card for a package of fruit Danishes because MY MINI DONUTS ARE GONE!!!!!
> I hope they are coming back!!


Oh no - not the mini donuts - hope they come back for you.
Today is National German Chocolate cake day but I couldn't find one of them so I got a Black Forest Cake for dessert tonight.   It is chocolate so will work just fine for me.   I just read on my National Day list that tomorrow is Peanut Butter cookie day so I will either buy of make them for tomorrow and yes I have a list of all the National Days and I send it out to my family and friends every month.  Oh and today is also Corn on the Cob day so I will be having that for dinner tonight.  More to add to my shopping list to try and earn those air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

You should start a thread with the National Days for the upcoming week. I would follow that.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep
This is what I was originally planning for today.

Mel's Birthday today.

But German chocolate cake sounds good too!
I'll just add smarties to it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh not am related but I figured you guys would understand .. spending the whole day awaiting Sheridan announcement of how their programs will be delivered online to be announced by today. Ridiculous they obviously know by now .. announce it already  People are trying to plan


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> You should start a thread with the National Days for the upcoming week. I would follow that.


I can do that.  I will work on it and get it up this afternoon.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> I can do that.  I will work on it and get it up this afternoon.


It would be a nice fun thread to look at each week. Then plan my grocery list for celebrations!


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from a Metro shop. I used Cash AM to pay for my order. All processed as it should. I got home and looked at my account and this is what I see

I didn't do an evoucher order.

Usually a cash AM purchase shows up like this



Anyone else experience this. Is it unique to Metro?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just back from a Metro shop. I used Cash AM to pay for my order. All processed as it should. I got home and looked at my account and this is what I see
> View attachment 581394
> I didn't do an evoucher order.
> 
> Usually a cash AM purchase shows up like this
> 
> View attachment 581395
> 
> Anyone else experience this. Is it unique to Metro?



Strange way to post eh?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Uggh not am related but I figured you guys would understand .. spending the whole day awaiting Sheridan announcement of how their programs will be delivered online to be announced by today. Ridiculous they obviously know by now .. announce it already  People are trying to plan


Any word yet TammyLynn33?


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Any word yet TammyLynn33?



Yes. We heard around lunch he’s virtual at least for Fall. He is so happy as am I. He will have another year or half year to work with the team while he studies ..
little sister ain’t happy she was ready to claim his room


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yes. We heard around lunch he’s virtual at least for Fall. He is so happy as am I. He will have another year or half year to work with the team while he studies ..
> little sister ain’t happy she was ready to claim his room


Great to hear.
Yeah I have 3 brothers and couldn't wait for the oldest one to leave ,,,I had his bags packed for him the day he mentioned moving out and told his girlfriend I'd pay her to marry him,
LOL.


----------



## juniorbugman

I have created a new thread for National Days.
National Days


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## ottawamom

Finally, my BMO M/C AM showed up in my account. A week late. They have never taken that long to post (usually post the next day) but they are there now with no intervention required on my part.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Finally, my BMO M/C AM showed up in my account. A week late. They have never taken that long to post (usually post the next day) but they are there now with no intervention required on my part.



That is weird, my BMO MC posts tomorrow but the AM are already there. I wonder what happened to your account!?


----------



## ottawamom

Weird stuff. Good thing I watch it like a hawk.


----------



## VacayPlanner

Love the mini donut cake idea!  Happy belated birthday Mel, I hope you had a great day!


----------



## bababear_50

VacayPlanner said:


> Love the mini donut cake idea!  Happy belated birthday Mel, I hope you had a great day!



Thanks
It was great.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Yep
> This is what I was originally planning for today.
> View attachment 581367
> Mel's Birthday today.
> 
> But German chocolate cake sounds good too!
> I'll just add smarties to it.
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## M&M mom

bababear_50 said:


> Go to Airmiles
> Go to Travel
> Go To
> Vacations, Cruises + US Parks
> 
> Listed under US Parks
> **** Watch For NON Refundable Info******** UNIVERSAL Orlando, & Walt Disney World
> "This booking is 100% non-refundable once completed"
> 
> Be prepared for a bit of sticker price shock
> 
> Welcome Back
> Hugs Mel



Thanks!  Found it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> Finally, my BMO M/C AM showed up in my account. A week late. They have never taken that long to post (usually post the next day) but they are there now with no intervention required on my part.


Ours finally showed up as well.  I was not happy I might have had to chase miles.  But they all posted now.  That just tipped me into another 100.00 to apply for all our travelling we are chopping at the bit to do


----------



## ottawamom

Holy moly, DH went to Shell last night to fill up. They posted to my account this morning. That was lightening speed posting for Shell. 

I know, I know he should have waited until Thursday. I figured it was a win just getting him to go to Shell. He ususally prefers Costco.


----------



## Raimiette

Just wanted to mention that my March Bonus Boom points just arrived yesterday morning so if anyone is still waiting, it looks like they're still tricking in.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> Holy moly, DH went to Shell last night to fill up. They posted to my account this morning. That was lightening speed posting for Shell.


Shell has been very quick the last few weeks for posting miles.  A little while ago, I was getting worried, because it seemed like it was 4- 5 days before they were posting.  Now it is next day for within the next 1 or 2 days after purchasing.  

The only reason I know this is because we have three vehicles, going in different directions every day.  Then add to it, trips to the lake for fishing, and sneaking a trip here in there to see the kids and granddaughter.  

Shell gives us a good portion of miles from all our purchases.


----------



## ElCray

Is everyone getting their bonus miles from Shell? I haven't gotten any Go+ miles from May for example...


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> + 95 on my sons card for a package of fruit Danishes because MY MINI DONUTS ARE GONE!!!!!
> I hope they are coming back!!


My Sobeys in Ajax has tons of the mini donuts.


----------



## tinkerone

I had completely forgotten that BMO Elite changed their AM's program.  My statement cut of is the 14th and the AM's were posted this morning.  I was confused at first and actually still am.  I received 196 regular AM's and a 3Xexccelerator bonus of 21 AM's, except the bonus posted twice.  I'm sure this is in error but so odd.  
I seldom shop at AM stores so I don't expect to get the bonus often.


----------



## kristabelle13

ElCray said:


> Is everyone getting their bonus miles from Shell? I haven't gotten any Go+ miles from May for example...


I literally was just at Shell 2 hrs ago, and my miles have already posted…. Including bonuses


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I had completely forgotten that BMO Elite changed their AM's program.  My statement cut of is the 14th and the AM's were posted this morning.  I was confused at first and actually still am.  I received 196 regular AM's and a 3Xexccelerator bonus of 21 AM's, except the bonus posted twice.  I'm sure this is in error but so odd.
> I seldom shop at AM stores so I don't expect to get the bonus often.


I thought the same about the double posting. Take your bill and add up the total of AM partner purchases. You will earn 3X on those purchases (1AM for every $12spent once as part of reg AM and 2x bonus) hence the bonus seen twice. The whole bill is awarded AM (1AM for ever $12)

Say you spent 1200 total with $120 being spent at partners. Your reg AM would be 100 (1200/12*1) with bonus of 20AM (120/12*1 x2) (likely shown in your AM account as 3X accelerator 10 - 2 times). When you look at your BMO statement it would show 100 and 20 for a total of 120. 

At least that's how I've understood it so far.


----------



## ElCray

kristabelle13 said:


> I literally was just at Shell 2 hrs ago, and my miles have already posted…. Including bonuses


Sigh... will have to get organized and go chasing.


----------



## kristabelle13

ElCray said:


> Sigh... will have to get organized and go chasing.


I was shocked. I mean truly it was 90mins. I was being generous with 2 hrs lol next time I’ll check and see how fast it posts. I wonder if it’s instant-ish (like within 10mins)


----------



## bababear_50

June 17 - June 23

Metro Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1412695?page=19
Foodland Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1412294

Sobeys Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1412290
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1412295

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Me;


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My Sobeys in Ajax has tons of the mini donuts.
> View attachment 582348


YEAH!!!
Thanks for sharing that information Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

Okay Air Miles friends, I'm starting to plan a Universal/Disney trip.  It would be 4 of us going.  Hoping for end of August but will depend entirely on the border opening and quarantine/test requirements.  If it doesn't work out then we will just go another time,  I have about 20,000 AM right now that I'm looking to put towards the trip.  I'm sure I have read on here several times that park tickets are the way to go when using AM but here is my situation:

I have credit through AM with Westjet for flights to Orlando.
AM has currently suspended redeeming AM for rental cars.

So this leaves me to either use the AM for hotels or park tickets.  Without getting into all the numbers, my math tells me that the park tix are the better deal. Is this what the general consensus is?

Also, has anyone done the math on whether the Universal or Disney tickets offer the most value?  I assume this would vary with number of days and hopper/park to park add ons?

I plan to hold off on booking anything until I know we can go for sure.


----------



## bababear_50

Etch said:


> Okay Air Miles friends, I'm starting to plan a Universal/Disney trip.  It would be 4 of us going.  Hoping for end of August but will depend entirely on the border opening and quarantine/test requirements.  If it doesn't work out then we will just go another time,  I have about 20,000 AM right now that I'm looking to put towards the trip.  I'm sure I have read on here several times that park tickets are the way to go when using AM but here is my situation:
> 
> I have credit through AM with Westjet for flights to Orlando.
> AM has currently suspended redeeming AM for rental cars.
> 
> So this leaves me to either use the AM for hotels or park tickets.  Without getting into all the numbers, my math tells me that the park tix are the better deal. Is this what the general consensus is?
> 
> Also, has anyone done the math on whether the Universal or Disney tickets offer the most value?  I assume this would vary with number of days and hopper/park to park add ons?
> 
> I plan to hold off on booking anything until I know we can go for sure.



Park Tickets are non refundable now.
Orlando, 32830, Orlando, US
|
Duration: 3 days
|
This booking is 100% non-refundable once completed

Take some time to have a look at Red Tag site re US Park Tickets

My example for Dec
This ticket is valid for 3 days of use within a period of 5 days beginning on the ticket start date.


I would look at hotels as an option ,,, just make sure to check if the room has cancellation available

My example here
*Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort*

Free cancellation available before 11:59pm on 06 Dec 2021 (local time at property). You will be charged a 20% fee if you cancel from 11:59pm on 06 Dec 2021 to 7:00pm on 11 Dec 2021 (local time at property). If you are entitled to a refund, it will be issued to the original payment method. No refunds for no shows and cancellations made on or after the check in date.

Best wishes
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Isn't there supposed to be a new Bonus Boom starting today or did I miss read?

ETA-It's showing in my app now.


----------



## Etch

@bababear_50  Great info. Thanks Mel!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not airmiles related at all but can't resist sharing that Mocha's claimed my blanket as hers!
*


----------



## tinkerone

Wow, just did the Shell BB offer, got 30 Lts and received 61 AM's.  That includes the 50 AM offer that was sent to me for the month of June.  They were in my account within 5 minutes.  Might have been there right away but didn't check that minute.
Also, made an AM shop purchase at lunch time, spend $80 get 40 AM's and they are posted already.  Did I say WOW!
Not sure what has changed with AM's but I like it!!!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Wow, just did the Shell BB offer, got 30 Lts and received 61 AM's.  That includes the 50 AM offer that was sent to me for the month of June.  They were in my account within 5 minutes.  Might have been there right away but didn't check that minute.
> Also, made an AM shop purchase at lunch time, spend $80 get 40 AM's and they are posted already.  Did I say WOW!
> Not sure what has changed with AM's but I like it!!!



I plan to check out Shell again tonight ,,,,,  just to see if it works again,,,, I'll let you know.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

June 18, 2021
SPECIAL PRODUCT BONUS OFFER
+10


June 18, 2021
SUMMER MIX AND MATCH
+5


June 18, 2021
MEAL DEAL OFFER
+20
35 Airmiles for sandwich ,coke and chips.
Holy Smoke!!!!
It worked!!!
posted before I got home.

Hugs Mel


----------



## flower_petals

Check your notifications on the AM app.  I just saw that I have a samsung pay offer of 75am for two weeks (each week).  Does anyone know how they run their week?  Is it Sun-Sat, or Monday-Sun?


----------



## ElCray

flower_petals said:


> Check your notifications on the AM app.  I just saw that I have a samsung pay offer of 75am for two weeks (each week).  Does anyone know how they run their week?  Is it Sun-Sat, or Monday-Sun?


The Samsung Pay week is Monday to Sunday.


----------



## flower_petals

ElCray said:


> The Samsung Pay week is Monday to Sunday.


Thanks, I have time to get this weeks done.


----------



## cari12

Even though they’ve extended our Onyx status to Dec 2022, I have just gone over the 6000 miles collected I would have needed to qualify Onyx  for next year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked my 2021 earnings and I earned 3894 cash miles and 5060 dream miles, but this was my airfares refunded.  I think that would be eliminated from my yearly totals.

DH has earned 3335 cash miles.


----------



## cari12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked my 2021 earnings and I earned 3894 cash miles and 5060 dream miles, but this was my airfares refunded.  I think that would be eliminated from my yearly totals.
> 
> DH has earned 3335 cash miles.


Still waiting for my air Canada AM refund, it’s been 2 months since I sent the claim in and I’ve called twice since then and still nothing!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@cari12 Really? I got mine within a week of submitting. I would follow up.


----------



## kristabelle13

I just came to post that my shell Airmiles posted basically immediately again. So fast! It’s great.

eta: which retailer DUH! hahah could your read my mind?


----------



## CanadianKrista

cari12 said:


> Still waiting for my air Canada AM refund, it’s been 2 months since I sent the claim in and I’ve called twice since then and still nothing!



Me too.  I just called (again) and actually got useful information this time!  My refund is in the system, but I booked back in 2019, and it was before Air Canada changed their booking system.  Those refunds have to be processed manually by Air Canada themselves, and then Air Miles informed they can proceed with the refund.  The bookings on the newer system, Air Miles is able to process them without Air Canada directly having to do something.  They are hoping to have these ones all done by mid-July.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Phew! What a morning on the border threads.

I need a break and coming back here for my zen time....


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> Me too.  I just called (again) and actually got useful information this time!  My refund is in the system, but I booked back in 2019, and it was before Air Canada changed their booking system.  Those refunds have to be processed manually by Air Canada themselves, and then Air Miles informed they can proceed with the refund.  The bookings on the newer system, Air Miles is able to process them without Air Canada directly having to do something.  They are hoping to have these ones all done by mid-July.


Thank you, that is good to know. I was going to call them tomorrow if I hadn’t received anything. I feel like I am one of the first people affected and last to get my refund. My flights were originally March 14, 2020 (and yes, booked 2019) just when everything shut down.


----------



## CanadianKrista

cari12 said:


> Thank you, that is good to know. I was going to call them tomorrow if I hadn’t received anything. I feel like I am one of the first people affected and last to get my refund. My flights were originally March 14, 2020 (and yes, booked 2019) just when everything shut down.



Some people on the facebook group are saying they got their refunds quickly even though it was booked in 2019.  So maybe call anyway.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads up re Shell Meal Deal (coke /water ,sandwich ,sub. hamburger and chips) =35 Airmiles
There is a maximum purchase of 1 meal deal in a 12 hour time limit.
I bought two them yesterday and only got credit for one ,,,,  when I did  Airmiles CHAT they informed me of this change.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> There is a maximum purchase of 1 meal deal in a 12 hour time limit.
> I bought two them yesterday and only got credit for one ,,,, when I did Airmiles CHAT they informed me of this change.


Thanks for that info


----------



## marcyleecorgan

we are eating to the bottom of the freezer FOR REALS this time... I found the last of the butter I bought on crazy good sale back in 2019!  
earning AM has been the least of my concern, right now I am focusing on spending as little as possible.


----------



## Debbie

marcyleecorgan said:


> we are eating to the bottom of the freezer FOR REALS this time... I found the last of the butter I bought on crazy good sale back in 2019!
> earning AM has been the least of my concern, right now I am focusing on spending as little as possible.


I did that before/after we moved in February. That, along with not shopping much anyway, is why my AM total is not moving. PC Points, however, are doing just fine with the regular PC Express pickups.


----------



## kimbert

CanadianKrista said:


> Me too.  I just called (again) and actually got useful information this time!  My refund is in the system, but I booked back in 2019, and it was before Air Canada changed their booking system.  Those refunds have to be processed manually by Air Canada themselves, and then Air Miles informed they can proceed with the refund.  The bookings on the newer system, Air Miles is able to process them without Air Canada directly having to do something.  They are hoping to have these ones all done by mid-July.



I also booked in June 2019 for flights in April 2020 and filled in the forms by June 1 2021, and have yet to hear a peep. I am glad to hear you got some kind of information and I am not pressed for it, I will wait a bit longer. Although it does make me antsy when some others have received them so quickly, so I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting. It's not like I plan to do anything with them anytime soon anyway!


----------



## ottawamom

We're due for a Sobeys Blue Friday/Blue Week aren't we. I need to earn some miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have 97 cash miles, but 17,000+ dream miles LOL

Yikes! I better get going so I can redeem!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is only slightly related to Airmiles, I'm looking for some input on our 2022 trip, you know, the one that will be 4 weeks, YES a full MONTH long!! Hubby is sick of being stuck at  home and wants an extended break, who am I to question that 

Planning to use the personal shopper to get an AP (they better be available by then!), used the formula someone figured out late 2019 of 14.2 miles/1 USD, bumped the 2019 price of $1,200 to $1,400 and that comes in around 19,880 miles. Currently have 12,572 and surprisingly, we have earn over 6,000 since January so it is doable. *

*Input on where to stay? Any suggestions are more than welcome both on and off-site so long as the following wants are able to be accommodated. Not against splitting the stay but really prefer not moving repeatedly.*

*King-sized bed is a MUST!*
*Quiet resort/hotel or at least locations that aren't screaming in your face*
*Kitchen facilities - at the least bigger than a bar fridge and a microwave*
*Off-site we wouldn't want to have a wickedly long drive. Won't be going to the parks very often AP mainly for parking and a quick pop into a park for food, but we will be eating most, if not all, of our meals on-site due to my stupid allergies*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys airmiles deal
Thursday June 24-30th
buy 6 Canuck Crunch (Captain Crunch) cereal get 95 Airmiles
2/$6

Early look at Sobeys flyer here
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-24-to-302/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is only slightly related to Airmiles, I'm looking for some input on our 2022 trip, you know, the one that will be 4 weeks, YES a full MONTH long!! Hubby is sick of being stuck at  home and wants an extended break, who am I to question that
> 
> Planning to use the personal shopper to get an AP (they better be available by then!), used the formula someone figured out late 2019 of 14.2 miles/1 USD, bumped the 2019 price of $1,200 to $1,400 and that comes in around 19,880 miles. Currently have 12,572 and surprisingly, we have earn over 6,000 since January so it is doable. *
> 
> *Input on where to stay? Any suggestions are more than welcome both on and off-site so long as the following wants are able to be accommodated. Not against splitting the stay but really prefer not moving repeatedly.*
> 
> *King-sized bed is a MUST!*
> *Quiet resort/hotel or at least locations that aren't screaming in your face*
> *Kitchen facilities - at the least bigger than a bar fridge and a microwave*
> *Off-site we wouldn't want to have a wickedly long drive. Won't be going to the parks very often AP mainly for parking and a quick pop into a park for food, but we will be eating most, if not all, of our meals on-site due to my stupid allergies*


That sounds like renting a house type of stay. Or spliting with a dvc stay.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys airmiles deal
> Thursday June 24-30th
> buy 6 Canuck Crunch (Captain Crunch) cereal get 95 Airmiles
> 2/$6
> View attachment 584061
> Early look at Sobeys flyer here
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-24-to-302/all
> Hugs
> Mel


*check my sleep-deprived math here:
6 (seriously SIX?!?) boxes of sugar (that's not cereal!) will set me back $18 and I'll get $10 worth of Airmiles back! Uhm, big fat no thanks Sobeys, do better!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> That sounds like renting a house type of stay. Or spliting with a dvc stay.


*That's what we were leaning towards but the King-sized bed is a deal breaker for me and I don't think any of the DVC studios offer that, do they? We wouldn't even be able to consider staying in a one-bedroom unit for that length of time but maybe for a week. Have no idea where to look for a house/condo type thing and still be able to trust what we'd end up renting. Mind boggling!*


----------



## ottawamom

That offer can be mixed with regular oatmeal to get to the (6) needed. Win-win for me and kids.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys airmiles deal
> Thursday June 24-30th
> buy 6 Canuck Crunch (Captain Crunch) cereal get 95 Airmiles
> 2/$6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early look at Sobeys flyer here
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-june-24-to-302/all


Well I would never buy 6 boxes of this cereal but I did buy 1 box last Thursday and have been nibbling away on it as a snack.  I really can't eat Captain Crunch / Canuck Crunch cereal with milk but it does make a nice snack.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
here is my suggestion
Southpoint at Disneys Old Key West
(Southpoint is the quieter area of the resort shhhhh don't tell anyone that).
Yes all one bedrooms come with a King size bed...Andrew loves them.
The bedroom also has a door to the large balcony area.
The kitchen is huge and there's a large bathroom with jacuzzi







Resort has
Conch Flat General store
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/shops/old-key-west-resort/conch-flats-general-store/a nice Sauna and hot tub
boats to downtown Disney
Hammocks
shuffleboard
tennis courts
ping pong tables
surrey bikes
movie rentals
small bar *Gurgling Suitcase*
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...pO3JUCvdGjw_ZVfntXVZbwb2XGgUzGJisdkif29&hl=enPapa's Den for quiet people watching or sit outside on the balcony
Olivia's has good food
Internal resort bus
etc etc etc
Now I want to go home!!!

Have fun researching

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> That offer can be mixed with regular oatmeal to get to the (6) needed. Win-win for me and kids.


Yep and I am down to my last bag of oatmeal ,,,, so I will be restocking on Thursday.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So not Air Miles related but who else is waiting for the lines to go away so that they can shop at either The Dollar Tree or Dollarama?   I need a few things at Dollarama but not enough to stand in a 6-8 person line up.  Guess I will just be waiting for the rush to be over.  I should check out The Dollar Tree as it doesn't seem as busy (at least mine isn't) but what I really want I get at Dollarama.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is only slightly related to Airmiles, I'm looking for some input on our 2022 trip, you know, the one that will be 4 weeks, YES a full MONTH long!! Hubby is sick of being stuck at  home and wants an extended break, who am I to question that
> 
> Planning to use the personal shopper to get an AP (they better be available by then!), used the formula someone figured out late 2019 of 14.2 miles/1 USD, bumped the 2019 price of $1,200 to $1,400 and that comes in around 19,880 miles. Currently have 12,572 and surprisingly, we have earn over 6,000 since January so it is doable. *
> 
> *Input on where to stay? Any suggestions are more than welcome both on and off-site so long as the following wants are able to be accommodated. Not against splitting the stay but really prefer not moving repeatedly.*
> 
> *King-sized bed is a MUST!*
> *Quiet resort/hotel or at least locations that aren't screaming in your face*
> *Kitchen facilities - at the least bigger than a bar fridge and a microwave*
> *Off-site we wouldn't want to have a wickedly long drive. Won't be going to the parks very often AP mainly for parking and a quick pop into a park for food, but we will be eating most, if not all, of our meals on-site due to my stupid allergies*


Will you have a vehicle?  I would think yes since you are open to off-site.  Here is one I have been eyeing.  I'll put in the link to the actual hotel booking and a link to a video that shows the house they booked, just a bit of a walk through. 
Anyways, it's Margaritaville in Orlando.  There is a waterpark that you can go to as well as a hotel however there are these houses/cottages as well that look amazing and the area itself looks quiet.  If your going for a month might as well be as comfortable as possible. 

Margaritaville Orlando Cottages | Vacation Rentals Near Disney (margaritavilleresorts.com)
If you click the 'Stay' link you can pick 'cottage'.

(27) My First Time At Margaritaville | Swimming And Cottage Tour 2021 - YouTube

Just something to look at, might work, might not.  The good thing is you will always find something in the Orlando area.

ETA-if you go to the bottom of this page you will see the distance to WDW.
Orlando Resort Location Near Disney World & Universal (margaritavilleresorts.com)


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So not Air Miles related but who else is waiting for the lines to go away so that they can shop at either The Dollar Tree or Dollarama?   I need a few things at Dollarama but not enough to stand in a 6-8 person line up.  Guess I will just be waiting for the rush to be over.  I should check out The Dollar Tree as it doesn't seem as busy (at least mine isn't) but what I really want I get at Dollarama.



Hi hon
Yeah instore retail therapy has hit me hard this past week ... Today I hit 2 weeks after my second vaccine so time to celebrate.
Yes baby steps for me....I am not so sure of all the people being to close to me yet. Sets anxiety off for me.

I went to the dollar tree today and I was surprised --maybe 3 people in the whole store (10.:00 am).
I so needed my regular stuff,, bows, tissue paper, cards, nic out , pot scrubbers , cinnamon sugar ,
kitchen/bathroom garbage bags , Rubbermaid sandwich containers , small bottles of bleach , apple cinnamon muffin mix and I found some yarn today too!!
As I was leaving I looked across the plaza and Dollarama was looking like a line was forming outside.
I know when I go to Sobeys or Rexall I go right at opening ( 7 am or 8 am).
Hope the lines start to thin a bit and that your next shop goes well!
Hugs
Mel


P.S.
I would like to try Michaels soon.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> P.S.
> I would like to try Michaels soon.


I know last week ours had a line outside.  I too would like to hit Michaels and maybe Giant Tiger but I was happy today to go into a Canadian Tire store.  Well my brother actually went into a store today for the first time in a while.  I am the shopper and I do go to different stores but not as much since everybody reopened.   We went into Canadian Tire as he had a bonus offer that could only be used instore and he also had a VISA gift card to use.  He was checking the way the aisles were supposed to go and 1 aisle had the enter here where you were supposed to walk but the feet in the aisle were facing the wrong way so we weren't sure which way to go.   
I saw lines at the 3 Dollaramas that we drove by today but I didn't go check out the Dollar Tree but last Saturday we drove by and no line but the Value Village had a line wrapping around the corner.   I need cards as we have some birthdays coming up.   Maybe I will stop tomorrow on the way home from getting our shot tomorrow.  Retail Therapy - I like that.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I know last week ours had a line outside.  I too would like to hit Michaels and maybe Giant Tiger but I was happy today to go into a Canadian Tire store.  Well my brother actually went into a store today for the first time in a while.  I am the shopper and I do go to different stores but not as much since everybody reopened.   We went into Canadian Tire as he had a bonus offer that could only be used instore and he also had a VISA gift card to use.  He was checking the way the aisles were supposed to go and 1 aisle had the enter here where you were supposed to walk but the feet in the aisle were facing the wrong way so we weren't sure which way to go.
> I saw lines at the 3 Dollaramas that we drove by today but I didn't go check out the Dollar Tree but last Saturday we drove by and no line but the Value Village had a line wrapping around the corner.   I need cards as we have some birthdays coming up.   Maybe I will stop tomorrow on the way home from getting our shot tomorrow.  Retail Therapy - I like that.



Ok since we are being very honest here I also went to G.T Boutique (Giant Tiger ) on Monday morning ,,,I was sitting in the parking lot at 7:45 am (keep in mind we here in Peel region have been in lockdown for months) ,,,, Oh boy I almost fell in the doors ,,it's been so long ,,,I absolutely needed cotton Capris and I bought 7 pairs of them ,,,,nothing else but I have been waiting months for these. It felt great,,, mind you at that time in the morning there was only one other lady in the store ,,,lol. 
I haven't tried Canadian Tire yet but I do have a few things on a list I'd like to actually look at before I buy.
Plus I have a gift card from last year that I haven't been able to use.
Happy Retail Therapy Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Dollarama the day things opened up, they are right beside the pet store I also needed. There was a long line checking out but it moved fast. Next door is a Marshall's and there were a good 20+ people waiting to get in there! Not sure if that is still the case. I think it depends where you go. The Canadian Tire in Barrhaven had a line up but go to the one on Merivale and no line! Guess location matters? I just remember thinking there was too much traffic, I don't miss fighting traffic when I want to go somewhere. I will need to go back, probably on the weekend. I'm on vacation next week and I want to see if there is anything fun for kiddo and I to do. 

We had a big all staff meeting today, over 200 people in my directorate, about "what will the workplace look like" and it was interesting. 80% of people want to work at home and have no reason they have to be in the building. It's nice they are listening to the employees and will be working to accommodate things, setting up "hoteling" stations at work with bookings so you can schedule time to go in. And... we will get to go get our personal items!!!  I miss my nice boots, I mostly left a lot of shoes and a work mug when we came home and haven't been back. 

Any way, not AM related but interesting to note that the future will change but maybe some of these things will remain. Hopefully not line ups to get into stores, though it's nice to shop without crowds. I do tend to feel guilty if I take too long, knowing others are waiting to get in.


----------



## ottawamom

Last weekend when we went south of the city to go to Foodland there was a Dollarama right next door. Just a few other people in the store. I insisted we go up and down each aisle as I haven't been in one in months. We picked up some items we had been waiting to get. It felt good.

Right now I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do to celebrate our 2 weeks post shot #2. I was thinking about going out for breakfast but I can't eat that food anymore. Did some research and found one or two offerings that I can manage with my new lifestyle so that may still be an option. 

Maybe a beaver tail? and some new shoes for walking? Quick way to drop a load of cash at the outlet mall.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I went to Dollarama the day things opened up, they are right beside the pet store I also needed. There was a long line checking out but it moved fast. Next door is a Marshall's and there were a good 20+ people waiting to get in there! Not sure if that is still the case. I think it depends where you go. The Canadian Tire in Barrhaven had a line up but go to the one on Merivale and no line! Guess location matters? I just remember thinking there was too much traffic, I don't miss fighting traffic when I want to go somewhere. I will need to go back, probably on the weekend. I'm on vacation next week and I want to see if there is anything fun for kiddo and I to do.
> 
> We had a big all staff meeting today, over 200 people in my directorate, about "what will the workplace look like" and it was interesting. 80% of people want to work at home and have no reason they have to be in the building. It's nice they are listening to the employees and will be working to accommodate things, setting up "hoteling" stations at work with bookings so you can schedule time to go in. And... we will get to go get our personal items!!!  I miss my nice boots, I mostly left a lot of shoes and a work mug when we came home and haven't been back.
> 
> Any way, not AM related but interesting to note that the future will change but maybe some of these things will remain. Hopefully not line ups to get into stores, though it's nice to shop without crowds. I do tend to feel guilty if I take too long, knowing others are waiting to get in.



Hi Hon
I went into work (school) today to clean out stuff and pick up some stuff I am going to store at home.
Yeah about 8 of us started chatting about how things have changed so much and what the future is going to look like for all of us. 
Everyone agreed that we all have different comfort levels when thinking about going back into a work environment.
There seems to be an incredible amount of people leaving our Board. I guess the Pandemic has made a lot of people 
evaluate their current jobs.
Like you I grabbed my favorite mug and hoodie that I left many months ago.
Life has changed but life goes on.
Hope you get to do some fun Retail Therapy soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is only slightly related to Airmiles, I'm looking for some input on our 2022 trip, you know, the one that will be 4 weeks, YES a full MONTH long!! Hubby is sick of being stuck at  home and wants an extended break, who am I to question that
> 
> Planning to use the personal shopper to get an AP (they better be available by then!), used the formula someone figured out late 2019 of 14.2 miles/1 USD, bumped the 2019 price of $1,200 to $1,400 and that comes in around 19,880 miles. Currently have 12,572 and surprisingly, we have earn over 6,000 since January so it is doable. *
> 
> *Input on where to stay? Any suggestions are more than welcome both on and off-site so long as the following wants are able to be accommodated. Not against splitting the stay but really prefer not moving repeatedly.*
> 
> *King-sized bed is a MUST!*
> *Quiet resort/hotel or at least locations that aren't screaming in your face*
> *Kitchen facilities - at the least bigger than a bar fridge and a microwave*
> *Off-site we wouldn't want to have a wickedly long drive. Won't be going to the parks very often AP mainly for parking and a quick pop into a park for food, but we will be eating most, if not all, of our meals on-site due to my stupid allergies*



no real advice, but a month-long trip sounds like an absolute dream! i don’t have any plans of my own for a next visit, so i am already looking forward to living vicariously through the planning steps 

i’m very interested to see how you decide to go with lodging. i think an AP room discount would probably be cheaper $$ wise than a dvc rental, but i don’t know if you could get a king and a kitchenette or better. off site would certainly be cheaper, but then you would spend a lot of time going back and forth for meals.


----------



## kitntrip

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is only slightly related to Airmiles, I'm looking for some input on our 2022 trip, you know, the one that will be 4 weeks, YES a full MONTH long!! Hubby is sick of being stuck at  home and wants an extended break, who am I to question that
> 
> Planning to use the personal shopper to get an AP (they better be available by then!), used the formula someone figured out late 2019 of 14.2 miles/1 USD, bumped the 2019 price of $1,200 to $1,400 and that comes in around 19,880 miles. Currently have 12,572 and surprisingly, we have earn over 6,000 since January so it is doable. *
> 
> *Input on where to stay? Any suggestions are more than welcome both on and off-site so long as the following wants are able to be accommodated. Not against splitting the stay but really prefer not moving repeatedly.*
> 
> *King-sized bed is a MUST!*
> *Quiet resort/hotel or at least locations that aren't screaming in your face*
> *Kitchen facilities - at the least bigger than a bar fridge and a microwave*
> *Off-site we wouldn't want to have a wickedly long drive. Won't be going to the parks very often AP mainly for parking and a quick pop into a park for food, but we will be eating most, if not all, of our meals on-site due to my stupid allergies*


Look at Windsor Hills for a rental, it's a gated community and quite close to WDW apparently. It's quite popular in my Disney FB groups.


----------



## kitntrip

I went ahead and booked a 2 week WDW vacation for November 2022, hoping to get enough AM to pay for flights. 6900 down, 13,100 to go!


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Heads up re Shell Meal Deal (coke /water ,sandwich ,sub. hamburger and chips) =35 Airmiles
> There is a maximum purchase of 1 meal deal in a 12 hour time limit.
> I bought two them yesterday and only got credit for one ,,,,  when I did  Airmiles CHAT they informed me of this change.
> View attachment 583881
> Hugs
> Mel


I saw the 12hr thing in another shell promo recently…maybe the one about saving pennies on each litre?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys flyer says next week ,,, July 1st to 7th will be Max A Miles

This weeks flyers
June 24th -- June 30th

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1413598?page=2
Metro Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1413816

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1413604
Sobey Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1413606


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the Max a Miles update.


----------



## bababear_50

kitntrip said:


> I went ahead and booked a 2 week WDW vacation for November 2022, hoping to get enough AM to pay for flights. 6900 down, 13,100 to go!



Yep I was checking the Travel portal yesterday....
just 5,000 more to go for me.............
How many sandwich deals at Shell would that be I wonder?

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone else noticing a different log in page for AM at the moment. I might just be my computer not loading it properly but it won't let me log out? Log in is at the bottom of the page.

Weird?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We need a new version of Pickle-palooza (AM) or the Lindt-loophole (PC Points)


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Anyone else noticing a different log in page for AM at the moment. I might just be my computer not loading it properly but it won't let me log out? Log in is at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Weird?



I just checked and it;s working normal for me.
So sorry Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It's back to normal for me now too. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Yep I was checking the Travel portal yesterday....
> just 5,000 more to go for me.............
> How many sandwich deals at Shell would that be I wonder?


I am wondering how to stock pile some more AM in the next couple of months as well.  

I am trying to co-ordinate a big birthday surprise for DH's 50th with a trip to Nascar in Daytona...and while we are there we might as well take all three big adult kids and visit DW and Universal      I would love to use our AM to pay for hotels for the week!!!!  So I'm now digging deep into planning to see if I can pull off 2 big trips for us next year.


----------



## bababear_50

Tomorrow's shop
Game plan ,,,, get there bright and early
I am going to do my monthly food drive donation (Quaker oatmeal products) and 
maybe a couple of the Clorox wipes 30 packs ,I like having them in the car.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I am so off my game! just noticed that I have an offer on my secondary card to get 200 miles just to shop at foodland/sobeys and it expires tomorrow  glanced thru my email and I got that at the end of May! I guess I need to stop on my way home from the city tomorrow and see what I can pick up from the smallest grocery store ever!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am so off my game! just noticed that I have an offer on my secondary card to get 200 miles just to shop at foodland/sobeys and it expires tomorrow  glanced thru my email and I got that at the end of May! I guess I need to stop on my way home from the city tomorrow and see what I can pick up from the smallest grocery store ever!*


Anything - I think it shows up at spend 0.25 get 200 miles so buy a chocolate bar or a pack of gum or a bag of chips or even just a piece of fruit.


----------



## tinkerone

Anyone else get a Feb. Bonus Boom posted?  I don't remember it but I'll take the 95 AM's.


ETA-Looks like my BMO US credit card changed the AM's as well.  Used to get 1 for ever $20, now it's 1 for every $25.


----------



## ottawamom

Wait a minute, you get AM on your BMO US CC. I didn't know they had one. We have a regular US CC. I'm going to have to switch.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, I wonder if they have a sign up bonus???

I just did my first card churn (TD aeroplan) since 2017 and it feels great! lol


----------



## bababear_50

We have DONUTS!!!

Quick in and out shop at Sobeys...
I picked up 36 boxes of hot oatmeal for the food bank
some fresh bananas ,,marshmallows and Donuts.
Spend $118 
Total Airmiles 600

Now for a cup of coffee and a few donuts before work.
Have a great Day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am so off my game! just noticed that I have an offer on my secondary card to get 200 miles just to shop at foodland/sobeys and it expires tomorrow  glanced thru my email and I got that at the end of May! I guess I need to stop on my way home from the city tomorrow and see what I can pick up from the smallest grocery store ever!*



Duck reminder
Do Not Get Distracted!


GO TO Sobeys/Foodland Today!

Hugs 
The Airmiles Gang!


----------



## zatharas

Am I missing something it appears at sobeys is giving 40 air miles when you buy 4 2l coke or Canada dry at 95 cents each. Would this be stackable? It seems like you only be paying for part of the taxes if you paid with cash miles.


----------



## bababear_50

zatharas said:


> Am I missing something it appears at sobeys is giving 40 air miles when you buy 4 2l coke or Canada dry at 95 cents each. Would this be stackable? It seems like you only be paying for part of the taxes if you paid with cash miles.



Page 12 of 18
I am not sure the offer is for the 2 L of pop.
I think the offer is for the two products below that but I am not sure.
Maybe someone can confirm this??
Hugs Mel
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1413598?page=12


----------



## bababear_50

Ok yah know I am going to have to go out to Sobeys to check this out right?
LOL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Duck reminder
> Do Not Get Distracted!
> View attachment 584346
> 
> GO TO Sobeys/Foodland Today!
> 
> Hugs
> The Airmiles Gang!


*I stopped at Foodland on my way home - it's not that i get distracted it's just that I've been up since 6:30, driven into Brampton, had a friggin jack hammer applied to my forehead, turned around and driven almost 40 minutes on the way home before i even get to that store. Today i had the worst luck with traffic, my drive was an extra 15 minutes into the city and when I got to Rockwood on the way home it was already when I'm usually  at home and on the couch with Mocha. It is so poorly stocked and they didn't have most of the sale signs up. Bought some chocolate for my daughter to lift her spirits (GAWD our lives suck this year!) & snagged 215 miles so i guess it was worth my efforts.

Side note my hubby absolutely loves the Coco-cola British Columbia Raspberry flavour and I would buy that in a heart beat as a treat for him!*


----------



## ottawamom

Great potential pop a polooza on our hands and I don't drink the stuff anymore. I wasn't going to go to Sobeys until tomorrow but now... might have to head out there as well. Report back Mel. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Great potential pop a polooza on our hands and I don't drink the stuff anymore. I wasn't going to go to Sobeys until tomorrow but now... might have to head out there as well. Report back Mel. Inquiring minds want to know.



me too . We don’t have a sobeys right near us but am driving to get DD 2nd vax Tuesday I would def be willing to go out if my way if that was 40 airmiles per 4- 2L


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> am not sure the offer is for the 2 L of pop.
> I think the offer is for the two products below that but I am not sure.
> Maybe someone can confirm this??
> Hugs Mel


I looked at this too!!!  Please report back on your findings.  

Even though we don't drink much of it anymore, I would buy a few to have on hand for the boys when we have pizza night or movie watching night with popcorn.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Gang
Ok sorry it took me so long but I had to take my son for his second shot and he seemed to get lost in Walmart............

Any how
I went to Sobeys
bought 8   2 L bottles of Coke Zero and paid for it. 95 cents each
No airmiles came up on the receipt.
I went to customer service showed them my online flyer,,, and then we found the ad on page 11 of the actual flyer.
She credited me 80 bonus airmiles.

NOW I do not promise this will work for others and I have had airmiles removed in the past so please don't go buying truck loads of pop until you try it out first.

Good Luck and please report back

Will I try it again---yes tomorrow morning, because my sons drink the stuff and 95 cent for 2 L is good right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

P.S.
We need Mort1331 to check and see if it's a true pop a polooza !!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It looks like it is the two others at 4.99 and 5.99.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thinking that if it's only the two more expensive ones it's kind of sleezy on Sobeys part to draw the thicker blue line around all three offerings. They should not have the 40AM banner go up into the "on sale" offering of .95/2L bottles. They should make it clear in the ad. 

I know they just want to push product and not have to pay for the AM but they will lose shoppers for tactics like this. The grocery business is too competitive and we shoppers are a fickle bunch   .


----------



## bababear_50

Under the weather this morning,,no shopping trips for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Offer just popped up on the App. Staples redeem 95AM cash get 50AM (in store only). Good until Jun 29.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Wait, what? That is an easy offer!


----------



## ottawamom

It's the first time I've seen a use AM Cash at Staples. They must be testing out the system. I picked up two packages of printer paper $5.99 and was done.

I just received an email with the same offer noted half way down the page.


----------



## blue888

Shell Go+ just appeared for this weekend and it is a good one. 1 bonus airmiles per $1 spent up to 100 airmiles. Filling up my vehicles this weekend!

For Bonus Boom, do the offers need to be at different retailers, or can I do 3 from the same retailer?  I usually use some from different ones, but this month I'm really only interested in the grocery store ones. 

I feel like this month has been a good airmiles month!


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom is different offers. They can all be at the same retailer.


----------



## mkmommy

I am not putting much effort into AM these days too much work, but I am attempting Bonus Boom this time.

Did AirMilesshop.ca if I return the item are the points clawed back (not a sponsor store I know those points are)

Was at Metro and used the new offer for 2 baking products 20 AM. Got 2 brown Sugar for $4.50 and got 20 AM so I though that was pretty good. 

Now I just need to get my gas tank empty so I can get 30 L of gas at shell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> I am not putting much effort into AM these days too much work, but I am attempting Bonus Boom this time.
> 
> Did AirMilesshop.ca if I return the item are the points clawed back (not a sponsor store I know those points are)
> 
> Was at Metro and used the new offer for 2 baking products 20 AM. Got 2 brown Sugar for $4.50 and got 20 AM so I though that was pretty good.
> 
> Now I just need to get my gas tank empty so I can get 30 L of gas at shell.


*I've had miles clawed back when items are returned to Amazon but not from HBC, too many clawed back from Staples once when an item was exchanged - it varies as much as the weather!

Don't forget with Bonus Boom/Bust the offers don't need to be from 3 different sponsors, you only need to complete 3 offers.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone has anything they are wanting to order online it's a good time to do that right now!

Bonus Boom/Bust - spend $80 get 40


Onyx Members get 3X the miles until the 30th
Gold Member get 2X the miles until the 30th

Off to see I can pull together an $80 order or not!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Update on our plans because, well, your my people!*

*we've both agreed we really really REALLY want to spend the entire trip in the bubble with perhaps a night or 2 at Universal first. Don't want to stay off-site because we're spoiled! We're leaning towards renting points for DVC and stringing a bunch of reservations together. Means going with David's probably for the number we'd need for a month. I pulled up their calculator and it was interesting to see the difference between the time of year AND which resorts are more $ I KNOW the prices I'm seeing have nothing to do with the actual availability just curious!

Hubby is almost more excited than i am! For those of you who've stayed at any of these resorts sell me on your favourites. I would love to stay in a one bedroom not sure if we can afford that  (Already in love with OKW but found it just a tad removed from everything and a studio felt cramped with the 2 beds) 

Hubby is pushing for February 2023 now to give us more time to earn miles for hotel at airports AND possibly 2 annual passes so I guess i need to kick my collecting back into high gear  *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update on our plans because, well, your my people!*
> 
> *we've both agreed we really really REALLY want to spend the entire trip in the bubble with perhaps a night or 2 at Universal first. Don't want to stay off-site because we're spoiled! We're leaning towards renting points for DVC and stringing a bunch of reservations together. Means going with David's probably for the number we'd need for a month. I pulled up their calculator and it was interesting to see the difference between the time of year AND which resorts are more $ I KNOW the prices I'm seeing have nothing to do with the actual availability just curious!
> 
> Hubby is almost more excited than i am! For those of you who've stayed at any of these resorts sell me on your favourites. I would love to stay in a one bedroom not sure if we can afford that  (Already in love with OKW but found it just a tad removed from everything and a studio felt cramped with the 2 beds)
> 
> Hubby is pushing for February 2023 now to give us more time to earn miles for hotel at airports AND possibly 2 annual passes so I guess i need to kick my collecting back into high gear *



honestly, OKW seems like a great choice for you to me. i feel like being so close to disney springs would be great, especially since you will eat most of your meals in the bubble.

we stayed in a poly studio a few years ago and it was wonderful. the bed was not a king, which i remember was on your list. but it was one bed and one couch, so it felt spacious. the studios have 2 bathrooms, so you could easily get ready together and then head to the parks! i loved going back and forth a few times a day (we had to for nap time, but it would be super convenient even without a lil one setting the schedule)  if you split some time and did a week somewhere in the action, then some time at OKW, you might get the best of both worlds


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Update on our plans because, well, your my people!*
> 
> *we've both agreed we really really REALLY want to spend the entire trip in the bubble with perhaps a night or 2 at Universal first. Don't want to stay off-site because we're spoiled! We're leaning towards renting points for DVC and stringing a bunch of reservations together. Means going with David's probably for the number we'd need for a month. I pulled up their calculator and it was interesting to see the difference between the time of year AND which resorts are more $ I KNOW the prices I'm seeing have nothing to do with the actual availability just curious!
> 
> Hubby is almost more excited than i am! For those of you who've stayed at any of these resorts sell me on your favourites. I would love to stay in a one bedroom not sure if we can afford that  (Already in love with OKW but found it just a tad removed from everything and a studio felt cramped with the 2 beds)
> 
> Hubby is pushing for February 2023 now to give us more time to earn miles for hotel at airports AND possibly 2 annual passes so I guess i need to kick my collecting back into high gear *



That's pretty exciting! Are you going to stay at a bunch of different places? I've never stayed DVC but we loved Yacht Club and that whole area so Beach Club or Boardwalk would get a vote from me  I've always wanted to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge too, seeing the wildlife right there would be very nice I think. Have fun planning!


----------



## hdrolfe

I have adjusted all my travel plans and cancelled my two hotel reservations for December. AM were back within minutes. Which is good as I needed to rebook one of them to something closer to the airport and plan to use the rest to book flights. I've moved one cruise to March and added Disney to that and will move my Air Canada flights to then as well. I'll use AM to get WestJet flights for December and make that trip shorter, with the cruise and then some Disney. And hopefully the cruise and travel will be possible. Kiddo won't be vaccinated by then, but if he has to isolate when we get back it's the two weeks over Christmas holidays so not really missing much (except possibly family celebration).


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> I have adjusted all my travel plans and cancelled my two hotel reservations for December. AM were back within minutes. Which is good as I needed to rebook one of them to something closer to the airport and plan to use the rest to book flights. I've moved one cruise to March and added Disney to that and will move my Air Canada flights to then as well. I'll use AM to get WestJet flights for December and make that trip shorter, with the cruise and then some Disney. And hopefully the cruise and travel will be possible. Kiddo won't be vaccinated by then, but if he has to isolate when we get back it's the two weeks over Christmas holidays so not really missing much (except possibly family celebration).



what are your current dates ? We are sticking with dec 16-28 boys will probably miss a week school as they won’t be vaxxed yet. Not sure how I will deal with that one but we will figure it out..


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> what are your current dates ? We are sticking with dec 16-28 boys will probably miss a week school as they won’t be vaxxed yet. Not sure how I will deal with that one but we will figure it out..



Dec 3 to 19, but I am going to change the flights to come home on the 17th. And I know he will miss some school, but I am just not really caring right now. He will be in grade 7, and that is if he stays, we homeschooled this year and he really learned a lot and grew so much. It was nice to watch after a rough few months at the start. He wants to return to school in the fall but I am bot sure how well he will do.


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> Dec 3 to 19, but I am going to change the flights to come home on the 17th. And I know he will miss some school, but I am just not really caring right now. He will be in grade 7, and that is if he stays, we homeschooled this year and he really learned a lot and grew so much. It was nice to watch after a rough few months at the start. He wants to return to school in the fall but I am bot sure how well he will do.



right my littles are going back BUT honestly they managed  remote all year. They will miss a week quarantining when we get back but I’m sure they can make grade 2 and 4 up . DD may have to share the week quarantine denied of on what I’m doing for work ..


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just placed an order with Jamieson vitamins, I was so happy when i discovered them during the online promo (that i really need to chase down at some point!) and I should get a few miles for them PLUS they have a contest on their website right now and I won 25% off my order!

Pretax total $85.46
Base miles = 4
Site bonus of 5X = 16 (20 - the 4 base miles)
ONXY bonus of 3X = 8 (12 - the 4 base miles)
Bonus Boom/Bust (depends if I finish 3 or not looking like a huge bust!) = 0 because i was too slow 
total miles = 28
total savings though? $28.58 the dollar still rules my shopping!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Air Miles flights question here.  If I book Air Canada flights, can I add my aeroplan number after I make the booking to earn the miles?


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Air Miles flights question here.  If I book Air Canada flights, can I add my aeroplan number after I make the booking to earn the miles?



Nope. Can't earn aeroplan on air canada flights or westjet miles for their flights if you use AM to book.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay thanks. I didn't think so, but I couldn't remember. Likely because air miles use the cheapest seats, which also wouldn't allow miles to be collected.


----------



## AngelDisney

I got Aeroplan points when I booked AC flights using my World Elite BMO card (non AM one), but not getting any when I booked with AM.


----------



## bababear_50

*Donald - my hero*

Here is a place I have been watching
The New  ***Swan Reserve***
https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcokc-walt-disney-world-swan-reserve/
https://swandolphin.com/our-resorts/
Often Swan & Dolphin offer businesses great hotel rates.
They offer great business centers too!
I don't know if either of you are here yet but
*Senior Citizens Are Entitled To A Special Rate*
If you’re 62 years or older, you can save up to 25% on your room rate at our award winning resorts are located in the heart of Walt Disney World making this the perfect location for a special getaway. Enjoy entertainment, activities, dining and more during your stay.
*For Reservations: Contact us at 1-888-828-8850 and ask for promotional code SENIOR CITIZEN RATE or when booking online, make sure Promotional Code S9R appears in the Corporate/Promo code box. Proof of age required at check-in to receive this offer.*

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> *Donald - my hero*
> 
> Here is a place I have been watching
> The New  ***Swan Reserve***
> https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcokc-walt-disney-world-swan-reserve/
> https://swandolphin.com/our-resorts/
> Often Swan & Dolphin offer businesses great hotel rates.
> They offer great business centers too!
> I don't know if either of you are here yet but
> *Senior Citizens Are Entitled To A Special Rate*
> If you’re 62 years or older, you can save up to 25% on your room rate at our award winning resorts are located in the heart of Walt Disney World making this the perfect location for a special getaway. Enjoy entertainment, activities, dining and more during your stay.
> *For Reservations: Contact us at 1-888-828-8850 and ask for promotional code SENIOR CITIZEN RATE or when booking online, make sure Promotional Code S9R appears in the Corporate/Promo code box. Proof of age required at check-in to receive this offer.*
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I’ve been watching this property too!
Also, with Marriott, typically their AAA rates (or CAA rates) are lower, same or very close to senior rate. For that hotel they are $1 more. So if you’re not 62+…do AAA.

Also, even if you’re not AAA check those rates, because on my last 12 day trip to Anaheim, I saved over $300 on my accommodation. So, I registered w/CAand then booked my hotel. Certainly worth the $80 membership lol

another “pro-tip” try code THM for any marriotts near a theme park or attraction. (Pre-covid) - the Marriott, Sheraton and Courtyard in Anaheim had excellent packages. For the marriott and sheraton, it would be about $60 extra a night over the cheapest room rate available, include parking (~$20/night), 4 shuttle passes per day for ART (about $25/night - and last time they gave me a cash refund for any passes I didn’t want) and a $100 Disney giftcard per night.  So $145 value on an extra $60 making the room roughly $85 cheaper. Plus, you earn Marriott points on the whole purchase price - which on packages like that REALLY add up fast.

I’ve seen this code work in other locations - although only rarely since covid.

Pre-covid I’d stay 90+ Nights/year at Marriott properties. And have not stayed at a hotel since mar 2020. So weird how much our lives change, eh?

Ok, I can’t resist - two last pro-tips:

1. The rates on the website and on the app are often different  - so check both. I have no idea why. It’s so weird and sometimes the website is cheaper and sometimes the app is cheaper. 

2. even if you don’t have AAA, click that box anyways and I find it forces the website to reveal the “package rates” tab and you can often find really interesting rates in there that offer extra value.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Great potential pop a polooza on our hands and I don't drink the stuff anymore. I wasn't going to go to Sobeys until tomorrow but now... might have to head out there as well. Report back Mel. Inquiring minds want to know.


Went to Safeway this morning and saw a flyer correction notice at customer service saying no AirMiles for the 2L pop. So I picked up 6 off the display since we’ll drink it anyways. However when I got to the pop aisle, they had blue AM tags with the 0.95 and buy 4 get 40 AM on the shelf.  So I picked up 2 more to make it 8. Didn’t ring up at register but customer service credited me the 80AM without hassle since it’s on the shelf tag.


----------



## blue888

Off to Safeway today to try and maximize some miles with the Bonus Boom. 

We are saving up for flights to DW. Trying to maximize the amount we can get for free.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at smart canucks flyer for Sobeys On.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-1-to-7/all
Early look at Metro On flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-1-to-7


----------



## tinkerone

I know some of you still shop at Rexall.  I just saw this and thought I would share in case it might help someone.


----------



## Debbie

Has Foodland/Sobey changed their posting dates? It used to be that I'd shop on Sunday, and the AM were added on the Thursday following. I shopped on the 20th and still no points. The use 95 AM posted right away (so -95 points) but nothing from Foodland. Is that the norm these days? Fingers crossed for _this_ Thursday.


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys posting cycle is Sunday to Saturday. AM will post on the Wednesday/Thursday (4/5 days after Saturday). If you shopped on Sunday you would be waiting until 10 days after shopping for them to post. 

It's normal for the 95 Cash miles to come out of your account immediately. The bonus of 25AM will take 4-8 weeks to post. They are slow but those miles do come through and it's an easy one to prove if needed.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys posting cycle is Sunday to Saturday. AM will post on the Wednesday/Thursday (4/5 days after Saturday). If you shopped on Sunday you would be waiting until 10 days after shopping for them to post.
> 
> It's normal for the 95 Cash miles to come out of your account immediately. The bonus of 25AM will take 4-8 weeks to post. They are slow but those miles do come through and it's an easy one to prove if needed.


Thank you. That makes sense.  And I need to be a little more patient.


----------



## bababear_50

Flyers July 1-7th
Now maybe this is just me but I think the ratios (Buy 5 or buy 6 etc) have gone up past what I am willing to pay for a product.



Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1414749?page=5
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1414742
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1414793
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1414751
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Flyers July 1-7th
> Now maybe this is just me but I think the ratios (Buy 5 or buy 6 etc) have gone up past what I am willing to pay for a product.


I think so too.   How many people need 6 boxes of cereal or 3 huge packages of bologna?


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Flyers July 1-7th
> Now maybe this is just me but I think the ratios (Buy 5 or buy 6 etc) have gone up past what I am willing to pay for a product.
> 
> 
> 
> Foodland Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1414749?page=5
> Sobeys Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1414742
> Metro Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1414793
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1414751
> Hugs
> Mel


Yep, not too excited about this one as the quantities are high on things.


----------



## ottawamom

I agree. When I first reviewed the flyers last night I didn't see much worth making the trip for. I went through the Sobeys flyer again and I might be able to get 200AM on items I use in regularly.

Are grocery stores open on the 1st? (Ontario)


----------



## bababear_50

Hours: 


Wednesday7a.m.–11p.m.Thursday
(Canada Day)Closed
Holiday opening hoursFriday7a.m.–11p.m.Saturday7a.m.–11p.m.Sunday7a.m.–11p.m.Monday7a.m.–11p.m.Tuesday7a.m.–11p.m.
My Sobeys shows as closed
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Flyers July 1-7th
> Now maybe this is just me but I think the ratios (Buy 5 or buy 6 etc) have gone up past what I am willing to pay for a product.
> 
> Foodland Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1414749?page=5
> 
> Sobeys Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1414742
> 
> Metro Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1414793
> 
> Sobeys Urban Fresh
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1414751
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


No, not just you. I don't have the pantry space I once had, so stockpiling isn't happening much, and I am tired of things going to waste. Bottom line....rarely are those multiple buys worth it for me. Typically, I see the tag, I stand, calculate, and move along.  (one of the reasons PC Points has become my goto these days.


----------



## ottawamom

If the stores aren't open why didn't they just date the flyers for July 2-7. My mind can't handle the confusion these days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> If the stores aren't open why didn't they just date the flyers for July 2-7. My mind can't handle the confusion these days.


*they're allowed to be open in what's designated as tourist areas. Some areas have passed bylaws that allow certain businesses to be open on all stat holidays,  in Toronto several malls are even open! I know most small towns and cities in the traditional cottage country have at least one of each grocery chain open*


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> If the stores aren't open why didn't they just date the flyers for July 2-7. My mind can't handle the confusion these days.


I think because some stores like my store in cottage country are open so they just used the normal Thursday to Wednesday dates.
Edited to add notes about my store.
Oh and we went up to the cottage yesterday for the first time and stopped off at our local Foodland and boy it looks great.  They did a remodel and had a reopening just last week.  My sister and I were like tourists in the store (but trying to not look like tourists).   Store looks so nice now and more streamlined.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'd like to suggest that everyone who attempted the current promo, which ends today BTW, makes a post on the Bonus Boom/Bust thread detailing what offers you completed so that when it comes time to chase it down you'll be able to find the info in a hurry
*


----------



## mort1331

Also all of york region is allowed to be open every day but Christmas. Not sure why they singled that out. Multicultural that York is?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm having a decent week with miles finally posting! Had to chase down my Mix & Match online promo and that took maybe 5 minutes, BOOM got 378 miles. I had a few more days before I'd be able to chase some miles from a targeted BMO offer and they just posted now, had a ton of those Samsung Pay offers post AND the Onyx multipliers for my online shopping as well! Account's looking good now, we've earned over 7,000 miles since January, colour me impressed *
**


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ok I need to whine for one minute . And don’t want to on the regular boards.. I lost my job today. 
I put the boys into summer daycamp so I can work and the family I work for feel I’m too high risk. There’s three active cases here now so I guess better knowing now than September. .. it’s just so ironic ..


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok I need to whine for one minute . And don’t want to on the regular boards.. I lost my job today.
> I put the boys into summer daycamp so I can work and the family I work for feel I’m too high risk. There’s three active cases here now so I guess better knowing now than September. .. it’s just so ironic ..


I am so sorry to hear that.  Everyone is skittish these days.  I think you are in my area (I could be wrong) and the case number is so low, as you mentioned.  Maybe the family will have a second thought and back down.  
Hugs to you.


----------



## Debbie

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok I need to whine for one minute . And don’t want to on the regular boards.. I lost my job today.
> I put the boys into summer daycamp so I can work and the family I work for feel I’m too high risk. There’s three active cases here now so I guess better knowing now than September. .. it’s just so ironic ..


Ah, I'm so sorry that that is happening to you. Perhaps if the numbers stay low, and the vaccination rates continue to climb they might change their mind. ((hugs))


----------



## hdrolfe

With cancelling all my hotel bookings, I suddenly have so many airmiles back... guess I can plan something?


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> With cancelling all my hotel bookings, I suddenly have so many airmiles back... guess I can plan something?


Did you have any issue cancelling and getting your airmiles back? I typically use Expedia for hotels, but with a cruise which may or may not go, and my AM being somewhat high, I might consider using AM for hotels early next year.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Did you have any issue cancelling and getting your airmiles back? I typically use Expedia for hotels, but with a cruise which may or may not go, and my AM being somewhat high, I might consider using AM for hotels early next year.



I had made sure to book rooms that were able to be cancelled, the AM were back within minutes, the credit card portion took a bit longer but was still pretty quick for a refund.


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.  Everyone is skittish these days.  I think you are in my area (I could be wrong) and the case number is so low, as you mentioned.  Maybe the family will have a second thought and back down.
> Hugs to you.



I think if they aren’t comfortable now, September with class “cohorts “ of 25 and worse ventilation won’t work either . And no way would they be happy with our trip in Disney . So sadly it’s my time to move on I think . 
I feel relief , the stress level of being told if you get it we will all die was simply too much the past year . 
and so far ive picked up a few volunteer shifts at the community vax clinic which makes me feel better/productive ( tho won’t pay daughters braces July 22 lol)
Thanks all for your support


----------



## damo

TammyLynn33 said:


> I think if they aren’t comfortable now, September with class “cohorts “ of 25 and worse ventilation won’t work either . And no way would they be happy with our trip in Disney . So sadly it’s my time to move on I think .
> I feel relief , the stress level of being told if you get it we will all die was simply too much the past year .
> and so far ive picked up a few volunteer shifts at the community vax clinic which makes me feel better/productive ( tho won’t pay daughters braces July 22 lol)
> Thanks all for your support



Sounds like a blessing in disguise.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a strange 10 AM bonus, I actually got two, one says it's for shopping on amazon, which is odd because although I shop on there all the time, I rarely use the portal when I do. I was expecting 10 AM for spending a certain amount at Global petfood, but it normally says the store doesn't it? Not that I don't like getting some extra miles, just trying to reconcile my spreadsheet. Strange....


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> I think if they aren’t comfortable now, September with class “cohorts “ of 25 and worse ventilation won’t work either . And no way would they be happy with our trip in Disney . So sadly it’s my time to move on I think .
> I feel relief , the stress level of being told if you get it we will all die was simply too much the past year .
> and so far ive picked up a few volunteer shifts at the community vax clinic which makes me feel better/productive ( tho won’t pay daughters braces July 22 lol)
> Thanks all for your support



So sorry to hear about your job. You should be in high demand. I know here in the Ottawa area they can't get enough nurses. Hope it isn't long before something else comes along.



hdrolfe said:


> I got a strange 10 AM bonus, I actually got two, one says it's for shopping on amazon, which is odd because although I shop on there all the time, I rarely use the portal when I do. I was expecting 10 AM for spending a certain amount at Global petfood, but it normally says the store doesn't it? Not that I don't like getting some extra miles, just trying to reconcile my spreadsheet. Strange....



I also got 10AM this morning. Not sure what it was for. I haven't shopped on the portal in forever. I'll take it though.

Shopped at Sobeys this morning for their Max A Miles week. Got a whopping 205AM. I miss the good old days when I would net 700-800AM on one of those days. Their return is something to dream for going forward.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs TammtLynn33 ... much better days are ahead Hon.

I think I might be up to a Sobeys trip tomorrow.
I am going to get some chicken fit bowls and some applesauce.
It should be good for a few airmiles.
Max O Miles this time around is a Min O Miles for me.

My washer burst a hose last night so I ordered a new one from Lowes today,,, I forgot they no longer do airmiles ,,oh well at least I got some credit card rewards.
P.S there seems to be a covid shortage of appliances ,,, I checked at many places and kept getting told late Aug delivery dates.
Mine should arrive tomorrow ..... fingers crossed.
Be kind to your appliances.




Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip back to Sobeys as the cashier only charged me for 3 applesauce instead of 4 that I bought.
Refunded me the 3 and then charged me for 4 and the 50 airmiles showed up.
Picked up a few other things I saw ,,,citronella Off candle----mosquitoes look out, white vinegar---ants take a hike, bypassed the donuts ,,,yes it was hard but still recuperating here.
and grabbed some more applesauce.
150 airmiles in total

Happy Sunday!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So I know the answer is probably no but thought I'd ask.
If I buy Gift Cards at Staples in store will I get any airmiles?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So I know the answer is probably no but thought I'd ask.
> If I buy Gift Cards at Staples in store will I get any airmiles?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Sorry no.

Staples terms and conditions:

*Terms and Conditions*

Get 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $40 spent in a single transaction at all participating Staples locations or at Staples.ca after all discounts,exclusions and before taxes.are applied. Exclusions include but are not limited to: all taxes, Bose products,delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps,self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Sorry no.
> 
> Staples terms and conditions:
> 
> *Terms and Conditions*
> 
> Get 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $40 spent in a single transaction at all participating Staples locations or at Staples.ca after all discounts,exclusions and before taxes.are applied. Exclusions include but are not limited to: all taxes, Bose products,delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, dining/activities/getaway packages, postage stamps,self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third-party fees.



Thanks for looking that up for me hon.
It's July and you know me it's time to start stockpiling Gift Cards for Christmas. (Only 6 more months)... lol
It makes the total cost of Christmas so much easier for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T (off topic) Just sharing 
I got a gift today.... from my youngest son
He booked the Niagara Falls Hilton Double Tree Hotel/Spa (yeah the one that gives warm delicious chocolate chip cookies when you arrive).
We are going in Oct for Thanksgiving. (2 nights) 
My sons love the outdoor spa/hot tub.
We are getting a 2 bedroom suite with flexible booking rebooking if necessary.

****We’re a 10-minute walk from the Falls, Fallsview Casino, and Clifton Hill neighborhood. Our rooms and suites offer views of the city, Niagara River, or American Falls. We have a cedar sauna, fitness center, hot tub, two indoor saltwater pools, and an AVEDA spa. Enjoy our restaurant and lobby bar with Starbucks, convenient on-site self-parking, and free WiFi.***
They have In Room Dining but there are a ton of restaurants we can Uber or pick up from or Patio dine maybe.

A nice little treat to look forward to.
I know Disney will happen someday but this helps a lot till then.






Bird Kingdom Aviary




Hershey Store / Coke Store
Falls & Falls Illumination
Maybe fireworks?
Maybe Bird Kingdom Aviary.?
Fall trees changing color
Family time together


Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Since the travel rewards site doesn’t want to have DLR tix, I made a request through a personal shopper.

I have no plans to go until they bring back a version of annual passes. But, want to get my ducks in a row.

I assume DLR tix will be available because I think some of you have bought holiday party tickets? But who knows.


----------



## kristabelle13

New “Minnie-esque” reward.

but admittedly pricey lol

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...n_CA&utm_source=Product&utm_medium=Mobile-App


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> New “Minnie-esque” reward.
> 
> but admittedly pricey lol
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...n_CA&utm_source=Product&utm_medium=Mobile-App



That is actually really cute, and looks nice for touring the parks, just enough room to carry a few things plus a water bottle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*me studying that super cute bag and considering reverse engineering it


currently working on a bag for my best friend who is a Dumbo fan*


----------



## ottawamom

kristabelle13 said:


> New “Minnie-esque” reward.
> 
> but admittedly pricey lol
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...n_CA&utm_source=Product&utm_medium=Mobile-App


OMG thank you for mentioning this I went ahead and ordered it. Goes with my Minnie suitcase.


----------



## bababear_50

Charge those fans and get the water bottles ready Guelph ,Waterloo Region and Wellington County.


Stay cool my friends!
Hugs
Mel
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...wellington-county/ar-AALN8Go?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> OMG thank you for mentioning this I went ahead and ordered it. Goes with my Minnie suitcase.


Somehow ,,,, not quite sure how I knew this but I thought you might,,, lol





Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well be still my heart.... LOL
Better than nothing I guess.

July 3, 2021

AMAZON.CA        1 airmile
July 3, 2021


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Yesterday was quite the day I must admit. Stocked up on exercising footwear (long overdue). Can't wait to use the bag and water bottle at Disney preferably but around here until then. I used DS AM to make the purchase


----------



## TammyLynn33

When it rains it pours.. like I’d isn’t have enough stress this week the ex wants to come up for ready “ an hour “ on DS birthday on Thursday . I’m like no he’s readjusting to camp and getting in a routine and we have plans and are even away this weekend . A little advanced notice after 11 months maybe. He actually told me “ it’s fine you are away this weekend “ thanks I’m glad after 5 years you approve. 
I wonder if it’s because of testing of he tests there and does a one hour visit he can get back and use the same test both border crossings . 
More than happy to plan a visit for him but like a friend said wha been clearly watching too many GMA military family reunions and wants to do this for the “moment” and his Twitterfans to say what a great dad.. one hour would be so disruptive . Who wants to see their kid for an hour only after they haven’t seen them
In almost a year ..
Covid is going to be the end of me ..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *currently working on a bag for my best friend who is a Dumbo fan*


Seriously...you should start an Etsy shop....that is a beautiful bag!!!!!!  

I'm waiting until fall to start any new projects...but a bag like that is first on my list.  I might be DMing you for tips and advise on how to do it!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> When it rains it pours.. like I’d isn’t have enough stress this week the ex wants to come up for ready “ an hour “ on DS birthday on Thursday . I’m like no he’s readjusting to camp and getting in a routine and we have plans and are even away this weekend . A little advanced notice after 11 months maybe. He actually told me “ it’s fine you are away this weekend “ thanks I’m glad after 5 years you approve.
> I wonder if it’s because of testing of he tests there and does a one hour visit he can get back and use the same test both border crossings .
> More than happy to plan a visit for him but like a friend said wha been clearly watching too many GMA military family reunions and wants to do this for the “moment” and his Twitterfans to say what a great dad.. one hour would be so disruptive . Who wants to see their kid for an hour only after they haven’t seen them
> In almost a year ..
> Covid is going to be the end of me ..



Hi Hon
so sorry to hear this crap is happening .
Wishing for better days ahead for you,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

kristabelle13 said:


> Since the travel rewards site doesn’t want to have DLR tix, I made a request through a personal shopper.



I'd be interested in what they say to you. Our 2020 trip to WDW to celebrate my daughter's 30th was postponed to 2021, but now she doesn't think she'll be able to go this year. DH and I will still be going Oct/Nov, and now I'm starting to feel bad for her.

So DH and I were talking, and I just might take her for a three day weekend in September. I was looking at Air Miles / Red Tag for DLR tickets, but nothing yet.


----------



## bababear_50

Get​


75​


AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you spend $50 or more on your
BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
*July 12, 2021*.1​











Targeted email
check your emails
I am going to pick up a Gift Card at Shell
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Get​
> 
> 
> 75​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you spend $50 or more on your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
> *July 12, 2021*.1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targeted email
> check your emails
> I am going to pick up a Gift Card at Shell
> Hugs
> Mel


My offer is spend $300 at AM gas or grocery partners, get 30 AM's.  Nothing I'm going to go out of my way for.  
I actually had this same offer a few weeks ago.  Didn't get it done then either.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> My offer is spend $300 at AM gas or grocery partners, get 30 AM's.  Nothing I'm going to go out of my way for.
> I actually had this same offer a few weeks ago.  Didn't get it done then either.


Oh my gosh
that is a terrible offer.... so sorry hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I got one to load an offer in the airmiles app and get 50 AM, doesn't say anything about using what's loaded, I will need to look closer because that seems too easy.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> My offer is spend $300 at AM gas or grocery partners, get 30 AM's.  Nothing I'm going to go out of my way for.
> I actually had this same offer a few weeks ago.  Didn't get it done then either.


I have the same as you, spend $300 get 30 AM. I will probably get this done but not going out of my way for so few AM.


----------



## damo

Here is mine!  Yuck.


Get​

20​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you activate this offer below and spend *$160* on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at participating gas and grocery Partners by *July 12, 2021*.​


----------



## kristabelle13

kerreyn said:


> I'd be interested in what they say to you. Our 2020 trip to WDW to celebrate my daughter's 30th was postponed to 2021, but now she doesn't think she'll be able to go this year. DH and I will still be going Oct/Nov, and now I'm starting to feel bad for her.
> 
> So DH and I were talking, and I just might take her for a three day weekend in September. I was looking at Air Miles / Red Tag for DLR tickets, but nothing yet.


I got back the confirmation that they are looking for the right thing about an hour later —- now waiting on the quote but will for sure share!


----------



## kristabelle13

My BMO offer. Can I reply back and say that spam doesn’t really make me smile? 







 
Krista, did you know that you can get even more Miles when you swipe your AIR MILES®Card along with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard ?​







Always use both cards together at AIR MILES Partners. You can show your physical AIR MILES Card or the digital one in the AIR MILES App, so don't forget them!​


----------



## Donald - my hero

*move over gang,  mine might be the best offer! I won't earn any but i can use my nonexistent cash miles 
*


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I got one to load an offer in the airmiles app and get 50 AM, doesn't say anything about using what's loaded, I will need to look closer because that seems too easy.


I got the same offer but I'm only getting 25AM. I opted in and then I will load one offer today and load another offer on Thursday. The terms don't say anything about having to purchase the item but I might purchase the Thursday offer just in case.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I got the same offer but I'm only getting 25AM. I opted in and then I will load one offer today and load another offer on Thursday. The terms don't say anything about having to purchase the item but I might purchase the Thursday offer just in case.



I already have a few loaded, so it was a bit strange to get for sure. I loaded a couple Metro ones but will probably do the same as you and load again Thursday and maybe use one.


----------



## bababear_50

Upcoming weekly flyers

Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1415874
Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1415482Get 25 airmiles when you redeem 95 cash airmiles

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1415486* Happy Active Happy Home Gift Cards spend $50 get 45 airmiles*

Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1415488

Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December, I just can't find dates/resorts that work for my budget this year at Disney so am thinking I'll postpone that to Dec 2022, when hopefully I can book far enough in advance to get the resort I want and spend two weeks. Yup, I am so indecisive! Any way, Punta Cana or Cancun? I have it narrowed down to a few resorts in each, they all have water slide, beaches, food (of course lol) and some on site activities, and pools. We have never been before, I was going to book two weeks (for half of what Disney was adding up to be) but am thinking I should start with one week in case we (the child in particular) don't like it. I mean I know I'll be fine with a beach, pool and not having to cook or clean for a however long, but kiddo is a busy kid who doesn't do down time that well, though he loves to swim. I can't see him joining in the kids activities. Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change). I think Mexico has better food, but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure...


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December, I just can't find dates/resorts that work for my budget this year at Disney so am thinking I'll postpone that to Dec 2022, when hopefully I can book far enough in advance to get the resort I want and spend two weeks. Yup, I am so indecisive! Any way, Punta Cana or Cancun? I have it narrowed down to a few resorts in each, they all have water slide, beaches, food (of course lol) and some on site activities, and pools. We have never been before, I was going to book two weeks (for half of what Disney was adding up to be) but am thinking I should start with one week in case we (the child in particular) don't like it. I mean I know I'll be fine with a beach, pool and not having to cook or clean for a however long, but kiddo is a busy kid who doesn't do down time that well, though he loves to swim. I can't see him joining in the kids activities. Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change). I think Mexico has better food, but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure...


I’ve been to both and they are both lovely areas.  If your not planning to leave the resort I suggest you go over to trip advisor and check out reviews on the resorts you have picked and the pictures that are posted.  That may help you decide which is best suited to you and the little one.  I always venture over there when I’m looking into which resort I want.  It’s a great resource.  
We are probably going to rebook our cruise for this October and move it into next year. I just don’t want to have to jump through hoops to get in and out of the country, not to mention all the countries we will be stopping at.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December, I just can't find dates/resorts that work for my budget this year at Disney so am thinking I'll postpone that to Dec 2022, when hopefully I can book far enough in advance to get the resort I want and spend two weeks. Yup, I am so indecisive! Any way, Punta Cana or Cancun? I have it narrowed down to a few resorts in each, they all have water slide, beaches, food (of course lol) and some on site activities, and pools. We have never been before, I was going to book two weeks (for half of what Disney was adding up to be) but am thinking I should start with one week in case we (the child in particular) don't like it. I mean I know I'll be fine with a beach, pool and not having to cook or clean for a however long, but kiddo is a busy kid who doesn't do down time that well, though he loves to swim. I can't see him joining in the kids activities. Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change). I think Mexico has better food, but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure..


Also...check out Youtube videos on the resorts.  There are many of each of the resorts in both of those areas.  Both areas have some great excursions that you could do to help keep the kiddo busy for a day, and just give something different to do.  

Both areas are amazing and you will love either of them.


----------



## bababear_50

Sorting through the flyers and not seeing anything I need with airmiles attached to it for next week.

I decided to take my reading glasses with me and check out the expiry date of the  Strawberry/Apple Motts fruit cups.
They have become a daily eat for me so I figured I'd stock up.
100 airmiles

Stopped at Shell and bought a $50 Walmart Gift Card--grand daughter and used my BMO card,,,75 airmiles.
So not a bad day in all.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December, I just can't find dates/resorts that work for my budget this year at Disney so am thinking I'll postpone that to Dec 2022, when hopefully I can book far enough in advance to get the resort I want and spend two weeks. Yup, I am so indecisive! Any way, Punta Cana or Cancun? I have it narrowed down to a few resorts in each, they all have water slide, beaches, food (of course lol) and some on site activities, and pools. We have never been before, I was going to book two weeks (for half of what Disney was adding up to be) but am thinking I should start with one week in case we (the child in particular) don't like it. I mean I know I'll be fine with a beach, pool and not having to cook or clean for a however long, but kiddo is a busy kid who doesn't do down time that well, though he loves to swim. I can't see him joining in the kids activities. Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change). I think Mexico has better food, but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure...



Hi Hon
I have no suggestions but am excited for you.
Have a great time planning.
Hugs
Mel

XCaret Hotel
*Most memorable experiences with family in Mexico were swimming with the Sea Turtles & Swimming in a Underground Cave.*
And Shopping.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got a special air miles booklet for Foodland so I am off to buy a gift card today.
Buy a $100 gift card get 100 air miles.  We found the booklet at the Foodland in Haliburton.
Well no gift card for me as I just read the small print and the booklet is for the Haliburton store only and won't be driving up there for a gift card.
   Next week is a spend offer and the week after is spend $25 on produce get 25 airmiles.  I can do the other offers as we will be going up for weekends soon.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I got a special air miles booklet for Foodland so I am off to buy a gift card today.
> Buy a $100 gift card get 100 air miles.  We found the booklet at the Foodland in Haliburton.   Next week is a spend offer and the week after is spend $25 on produce get 25 airmiles.



Nice Hon!
Have fun shopping and collecting those miles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Nice Hon!
> Have fun shopping and collecting those miles.
> Hugs
> Mel


See above.  Only for the one store and I won't be driving up there for just a gift card.  .   I was going to shop at my local store.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> See above.  Only for the one store and I won't be driving up there for just a gift card.  .   I was going to shop at my local store.



Ahhh Dang Double Dang!!
That sucks Foodland!
so sorry Hon.
Better luck next time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhh Dang Double Dang!!
> That sucks Foodland!
> so sorry Hon.
> Better luck next time.
> Hugs
> Mel


Guess it was a bonus deal for the grand reopening of the store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December, I just can't find dates/resorts that work for my budget this year at Disney so am thinking I'll postpone that to Dec 2022, when hopefully I can book far enough in advance to get the resort I want and spend two weeks. Yup, I am so indecisive! Any way, Punta Cana or Cancun? I have it narrowed down to a few resorts in each, they all have water slide, beaches, food (of course lol) and some on site activities, and pools. We have never been before, I was going to book two weeks (for half of what Disney was adding up to be) but am thinking I should start with one week in case we (the child in particular) don't like it. I mean I know I'll be fine with a beach, pool and not having to cook or clean for a however long, but kiddo is a busy kid who doesn't do down time that well, though he loves to swim. I can't see him joining in the kids activities. Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change). I think Mexico has better food, but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure...


I've been to both destinations multiple times and can give you tons of info if you're interested....PM me.  

I agree with reading Tripadvisor.  However, you need to read a TON of reviews before you get a handle on what are legit complaints and what are not.  There are some in's and out's of using that info.  

I also agree with Youtube videos.  Some resorts have lots to watch while others are very limited.   Personally, I'm only interested in review videos not the endless walk throughs.


----------



## bababear_50

For my Rexall Buddies
Rexall
Fri-Sun July 9th -11
Spend $50
20,000 pts
plus 10,000 pts when you load the offer in app or online.
so ----------------- spend $50 get 30,000 pts

Early flyer look ,,,although it's very blurry
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/rexall-on-flyer-july-9-to-15/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> I'm looking at all inclusives, to probably replace Disney in December....Any way! Anything I should think of for either place? We probably wouldn't really leave the resort unless it's on an excursion (if they have any going on). Both places have direct flights (unless things change).* I think Mexico has better food,* but Punta Cana may have nicer beaches? Not sure...




I have been to all-inclusives in both locations and one thing I would say is if your son is even a *little bit* of a picky eater, you might want to consider Mexico over the DR because (imho) the food standards in Mexico are closer to our own.
One trip, my kids basically ate rice all week in a supposed Punta Cana 5 star resort (the resort rating system is very skewed) and one is a picky eater, one is not.
Just a thought.


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> I have been to all-inclusives in both locations and one thing I would say is if your son is even a *little bit* of a picky eater, you might want to consider Mexico over the DR because (imho) the food standards in Mexico are closer to our own.
> One trip, my kids basically ate rice all week in a supposed Punta Cana 5 star resort (the resort rating system is very skewed) and one is a picky eater, one is not.
> Just a thought.



I think I have it narrowed down to Royalton Splash in Punta Cana (in their diamond section) or Ocean Riviera Paradise in Mexico, which was recommended by @dancin Disney style. There is also the Family Club at Grand Riviera Princess in a swimout suite (in Mexico), they don't really have the big water slides the other two do though, but a swimout suite? That just sounds kind of neat. Or, change my Disney to an All Star since they just opened up. I am waiting to talk to my son and see what he thinks, I do already have Disney moved to All Star Music (thanks @pigletto for the reminder!) but of course that is easy to cancel (though I paid with gift cards so I'll have those on hand for any future trips I guess). 

As for picky kids... as long as there is rice, plain pasta, hot dogs (though those can vary and some he doesn't like), pizza and nuggets, kiddo will be happy enough. And it's only a week so I guess that's ok. I am not sure he'd eat much better at Disney to be honest. He loves Disney nuggets and mac & cheese  Yet on cruises all he wants is steak and lobster...


----------



## bababear_50

​
Go big on the Miles when you shop across your favourite online stores on *airmilesshops.ca.*​



​
*75*​

*BONUS MILES*1​
​
when you spend $100
across 2 online stores​





​
*375*​

*BONUS MILES*1​
​
when you spend $300
across 3+ online stores​



Email I got today
I am not much of a online shopper so not for me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Off topic here
I know I put out 3 ant traps on my patio.... I know I did.... woke up this morning and two are gone ,,,, just went outside and the 3rd one is gone?
Any thoughts.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 587810
> 
> 
> ​
> Go big on the Miles when you shop across your favourite online stores on *airmilesshops.ca.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *75*​
> 
> *BONUS MILES*1​
> ​
> when you spend $100
> across 2 online stores​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *375*​
> 
> *BONUS MILES*1​
> ​
> when you spend $300
> across 3+ online stores​
> 
> 
> Email I got today
> I am not much of a online shopper so not for me.
> Hugs
> Mel


Question for the group: how do book pre-orders work with say Indigo or Amazon? I'm guessing even if I order during this event - it won't process until the book is released later this fall? And thus, won't qualify for this?


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Off topic here
> I know I put out 3 ant traps on my patio.... I know I did.... woke up this morning and two are gone ,,,, just went outside and the 3rd one is gone?
> Any thoughts.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


oh that's weird....some critter might like the sweet of the bait? (I assume it's sweet - never tasted it  )


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Off topic here
> I know I put out 3 ant traps on my patio.... I know I did.... woke up this morning and two are gone ,,,, just went outside and the 3rd one is gone?
> Any thoughts.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Something bigger than an ant took them... my dog tried to bring one back in the house so I had to move it somewhere he couldn't reach (which I thought was the case in the first place). Or you have some really big ants!!


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Question for the group: how do book pre-orders work with say Indigo or Amazon? I'm guessing even if I order during this event - it won't process until the book is released later this fall? And thus, won't qualify for this?



That's what I would imagine, it only counts what is paid for during the event, so a preorder wouldn't work.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Off topic here
> I know I put out 3 ant traps on my patio.... I know I did.... woke up this morning and two are gone ,,,, just went outside and the 3rd one is gone?
> Any thoughts.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Raccoons or the neighbour upstairs messing with you. I usually use this to get rid of ants (it's pet and kid friendly)
(diatomaceous earth, crushed up sea shells)

Ant Out


----------



## kerreyn

kristabelle13 said:


> Since the travel rewards site doesn’t want to have DLR tix, I made a request through a personal shopper.
> 
> I have no plans to go until they bring back a version of annual passes. But, want to get my ducks in a row.
> 
> I assume DLR tix will be available because I think some of you have bought holiday party tickets? But who knows.



I sent in a request for a quote to the personal shopper, and this was their reply:

"*Reward item: Disneyland Resort 2 Adult 2-Day Park Hopper Ticket September 17, 2021


AIR MILES Reward Miles Quote: 8,075 MILES"*

It seems a little high, but I've got two week to decide if I want to go through them.  I also saw that the Oogie Boogie Bash is back this year. Tickets go on sale on Tuesday, July 13. I may wait and see if I can get tickets to that before deciding what to do.


----------



## cari12

kerreyn said:


> I sent in a request for a quote to the personal shopper, and this was their reply:
> 
> "*Reward item: Disneyland Resort 2 Adult 2-Day Park Hopper Ticket September 17, 2021
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Reward Miles Quote: 8,075 MILES"*
> 
> It seems a little high, but I've got two week to decide if I want to go through them.  I also saw that the Oogie Boogie Bash is back this year. Tickets go on sale on Tuesday, July 13. I may wait and see if I can get tickets to that before deciding what to do.


I checked the DLR website and 2 adult 2 day parkhoppers is $580 USD so value depends on Canadian exchange rate.


----------



## kerreyn

cari12 said:


> I checked the DLR website and 2 adult 2 day parkhoppers is $580 USD so value depends on Canadian exchange rate.



Yes, I checked this afternoon too. With today’s exchange rate, the 2 x 2 day 2 park passes are approx. $704.00 cad.

Doing the “Air Miles math” (Donald, please correct me if I’m wrong), 8075am = $850 cad. 

My biggest concern is going ahead with the passes from the personal shopper, and then having Red Tag finally post them for a significantly lower amount of air miles.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hey folks! It's been 10 days since I was able to post last.  What did I miss? LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hey folks! It's been 10 days since I was able to post last.  What did I miss? LOL


*Got put in the naughty corner did you??
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> I have been to all-inclusives in both locations and one thing I would say is if your son is even a *little bit* of a picky eater, you might want to consider Mexico over the DR because (imho) the food standards in Mexico are closer to our own.
> One trip, my kids basically ate rice all week in a supposed Punta Cana 5 star resort (the resort rating system is very skewed) and one is a picky eater, one is not.
> Just a thought.


The star ratings have nothing to do with how good the food is, how clean the property is  or anything like that.   The stars are given for amenities.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *Got put in the naughty corner did you??*



Maybe?


----------



## ElCray

Had to flag this for Donald - my hero. 

https://www2.hm.com/en_ca/productpage.0959343002.html


----------



## kristabelle13

kerreyn said:


> I sent in a request for a quote to the personal shopper, and this was their reply:
> 
> "*Reward item: Disneyland Resort 2 Adult 2-Day Park Hopper Ticket September 17, 2021
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Reward Miles Quote: 8,075 MILES"*
> 
> It seems a little high, but I've got two week to decide if I want to go through them.  I also saw that the Oogie Boogie Bash is back this year. Tickets go on sale on Tuesday, July 13. I may wait and see if I can get tickets to that before deciding what to do.


Oh wow. That seems…brutal. How long did it take for your quote? I’m still waiting from Monday…..


----------



## spiffgirl101

Well, I finally got a semi-decent amount of air miles at Sobeys today. We ran out of Mini wheats, and I had an offer in My Offers for 7 air miles if I bought one, saw they had the buy 3 get 30 air miles so stocked up. Also had an offer of spend $75 get 50 am, so managed that too. And redeemed 95 am for the bonus 25. So with a final spend of $73.67, got 156 air miles. I need every one of them too. I am trying to get enough to get our flights down to Florida next April so we can go on our Transatlantic cruise. I think I need about 800 more miles. Once things open up more (and safely, I hope) the air miles become easier to get. I already notice it's been slightly easier to earn them in the last couple of months.


----------



## bababear_50

*Airmiles Web Site notice
SERVICE DISRUPTION: *We will be performing scheduled maintenance on July 11, 2021, from 12 a.m. to 6 a.m. ET. During this time, Collectors will not be able to log in to airmiles.ca, Mobile App and airmilesshops.ca.

Hugs
Mel

So does maintenance mean we might actually get some over due airmiles posted?
LOL


----------



## kerreyn

kristabelle13 said:


> Oh wow. That seems…brutal. How long did it take for your quote? I’m still waiting from Monday…..



It was two days. Maybe send another request if you haven’t heard from them by now?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> I sent in a request for a quote to the personal shopper, and this was their reply:
> 
> "*Reward item: Disneyland Resort 2 Adult 2-Day Park Hopper Ticket September 17, 2021
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Reward Miles Quote: 8,075 MILES"*
> 
> It seems a little high, but I've got two week to decide if I want to go through them.  I also saw that the Oogie Boogie Bash is back this year. Tickets go on sale on Tuesday, July 13. I may wait and see if I can get tickets to that before deciding what to do.





kerreyn said:


> Yes, I checked this afternoon too. With today’s exchange rate, the 2 x 2 day 2 park passes are approx. $704.00 cad.
> 
> Doing the “Air Miles math” (Donald, please correct me if I’m wrong), 8075am = $850 cad.
> 
> My biggest concern is going ahead with the passes from the personal shopper, and then having Red Tag finally post them for a significantly lower amount of air miles.





kristabelle13 said:


> Oh wow. That seems…brutal. How long did it take for your quote? I’m still waiting from Monday…..



*I've been following along to see what the current math is for getting tickets using the personal shopper. I glanced back thru a couple of posts and found that in 2019 the formula we worked out was every 1 USD was *costing* 14.2 miles and this quote works out to 13.92 miles, makes me VERY HAPPY to see it hasn't jumped! I would say go for it if that's something you are wanting to buy anyways?*

*You all know how we look at everything that we redeem our miles for - FREE so when i can use them for something I actually want but would shudder at spending the money I don't have a problem using them. Would I ever pay over $150 for a vacuum? Hell to the no but would i use miles for one that costs close to $800, damn straight I did! I LOVE it and can't think of a better use for those miles. *


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been following along to see what the current math is for getting tickets using the personal shopper. I glanced back thru a couple of posts and found that in 2019 the formula we worked out was every 1 USD was *costing* 14.2 miles and this quote works out to 13.92 miles, makes me VERY HAPPY to see it hasn't jumped! I would say go for it if that's something you are wanting to buy anyways?*
> 
> *You all know how we look at everything that we redeem our miles for - FREE so when i can use them for something I actually want but would shudder at spending the money I don't have a problem using them. Would I ever pay over $150 for a vacuum? Hell to the no but would i use miles for one that costs close to $800, damn straight I did! I LOVE it and can't think of a better use for those miles. *


Ooo, thanks for this!

I just looked back in my purchase history.

Both were not cdn res tix

2015 - 5day PH - 3200
2019 - 5day PH - 4750

and based on your calculation - this shopper should come back with 5777ish for a 5day PH.

I’m so curious if that will end up being more or less AM than the redtag tix.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone used redtag.ca / air miles to book an all inclusive?  Every time I do a mock booking, I get connecting flights, nothing direct.  I know right now it is likely due to Covid, but even before the pandemic this would happen.

Does redtag not sell direct charter flights (i.e. YHZ to PUJ)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This makes me very happy! For the first time that I can remember, one of the online promos worked for me AND it even included an order thru Amazon! I didn't really pay much attention to the categories I ordered things from but did notice that most of what i needed fell under the very broad category of "home"!! Amazon placed on Friday and delivered around 9 pm last night, Well .ca ordered around 5:30 last night and supposed to arrive by tomorrow (they are only 15 minutes from here) 
Not sure if I'll make the rest of the threshold or not - first I'm not exactly sure how much of Amazon order counted and 2nd I don't think we need anything at the moment!
*


----------



## tinkerone

My AM's are about to take a big hit.  We bit the bullet and canceled our B2B cruise in October, rescheduled for next October, and I will be getting about $2000 refunded to my credit card.  That, of course, means the CC will be clawing back the AM's for those funds as well.  I wonder how that will work though.  Will they use the old rate of 1 AM for every $10 or the new rate, whatever that is, haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I couldn’t shop giggling when I read the comment about how the land border thread and how it gets off topic.. I am glad the same isn’t said for this post. Airmiles and airmiles only .. ha ha 
I think I will grab our universal tickets soon as it looks more and more likely.. 
so we have flights out of both Syracuse and Toronto for same days and we’re going to use whatever is easier. Syracuse JetBlue travel bank expires in June so we started digging around and it’s same price to fly until LAX as MCO Easter week . Big kid and I have been to DL and whale watching and Hollywood , littles have not.. so we may cancel our xmas flights out of Syracuse and rebook to Cali.  Candy cane inn is $189 a night and we love it so close .. I mean I would try for grand California but over Easter I think my luck would be better winning the lottery. Maybe rent this years points and stay paradise pier ? For 2 nights Candy cane the rest .. this wasn’t even a thought until yesterday sigh and now I need to pull trigger before prices go up up and away ….


----------



## hdrolfe

We watched Luca last night, it was cute and Jackson said it wasn't what he expected (apparently he saw clips on TikTok and thought he knew what the movie was all about). Now he wants to go to Italy. So... I think those flights are going to be a lot of airmiles!! And probably long. I have some I was going to use to book flights for December, but since I'm probably cancelling that trip, I guess I have a few as a starting point.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*we do a fairly good job at staying at least close to on topic here but given that this thread has been very active for almost 6 years and has never slipped past the first page we have become a rather tight-knit family.  If a certain topic seems to be generating traction a new thread will spin-off and most of those also seem to do well.  I do tend to be a frequent offender by posting things that have no connection to the hunt but I consider you all my family.

since I've mentioned I go off topic how about a little peek into how Mocha's settling in? She's discovered the backyard and screams at me until I open the door in the morning for her*


*Sure loves her Catnip and after a good play session some serious napping is in order



And full body scritches from hubby leads to half closed eyes and tongue blips!

*


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> I couldn’t shop giggling when I read the comment about how the land border thread and how it gets off topic.. I am glad the same isn’t said for this post. Airmiles and airmiles only .. ha ha
> I think I will grab our universal tickets soon as it looks more and more likely..
> so we have flights out of both Syracuse and Toronto for same days and we’re going to use whatever is easier. Syracuse JetBlue travel bank expires in June so we started digging around and it’s same price to fly until LAX as MCO Easter week . Big kid and I have been to DL and whale watching and Hollywood , littles have not.. so we may cancel our xmas flights out of Syracuse and rebook to Cali.  Candy cane inn is $189 a night and we love it so close .. I mean I would try for grand California but over Easter I think my luck would be better winning the lottery. Maybe rent this years points and stay paradise pier ? For 2 nights Candy cane the rest .. this wasn’t even a thought until yesterday sigh and now I need to pull trigger before prices go up up and away ….


We prefer to fly out of Syracuse for the simple reason customs is so easy.  Toronto can be a nightmare for that.  The only reason we don’t like doing Syracuse in the winter months is the weather is so unpredictable.  We once drove from here to Watertown one November just as a day trip.  The sky was clear here however by the time we were half way there it had turned into a blizzard.  We did make it all the way but by that time it was so bad you couldn’t see 10 feet in front of you so we decided to just go right back home without doing any shopping.  By the time we made it back to the Canadian border the sun was shining bright and there was no sign it had snowed at all.  They have a bizarre snow belt.


----------



## spiffgirl101

hdrolfe said:


> We watched Luca last night, it was cute and Jackson said it wasn't what he expected (apparently he saw clips on TikTok and thought he knew what the movie was all about). Now he wants to go to Italy. So... I think those flights are going to be a lot of airmiles!! And probably long. I have some I was going to use to book flights for December, but since I'm probably cancelling that trip, I guess I have a few as a starting point.


We are ending up in Rome on our Transatlantic cruise in May next year. I tried to look for flights via airmiles but it said they weren't available. I was looking for flights to Winnipeg, so something may come up for Toronto. The flight I got goes to Calgary and is about 11 hours long. Total travel time for us is 16 hours from Rome to Winnipeg. My son wants us to go the cat sanctuary when we are in Rome


----------



## TammyLynn33

tinkerone said:


> We prefer to fly out of Syracuse for the simple reason customs is so easy.  Toronto can be a nightmare for that.  The only reason we don’t like doing Syracuse in the winter months is the weather is so unpredictable.  We once drove from here to Watertown one November just as a day trip.  The sky was clear here however by the time we were half way there it had turned into a blizzard.  We did make it all the way but by that time it was so bad you couldn’t see 10 feet in front of you so we decided to just go right back home without doing any shopping.  By the time we made it back to the Canadian border the sun was shining bright and there was no sign it had snowed at all.  They have a bizarre snow belt.



absolutely I have flights out of both . If I move the Syracuse flights to April ha ha I should be safer


----------



## blue888

My offer list is very empty right now... boo.  Hopefully some new deals post soon.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did anyone here who has the bmo world elite card get a discount on the annual fee? I thought I had read that a few months ago. Am I dreaming? Contemplating canceling it and sticking with my new TD aeroplan visa


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone here who has the bmo world elite card get a discount on the annual fee? I thought I had read that a few months ago. Am I dreaming? Contemplating canceling it and sticking with my new TD aeroplan visa


I did.  I mentioned that I could not use the travel benefits because of COVID and the cost was to much for the features they offered.  They credited me back $60.


----------



## bababear_50

Come on ,,,lets have some good airmiles deals this week please!
No Chips, Oatmeal, cereal, or water!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early Look at Sobeys
Blue Bonus at least has some options ,,,and cereal too.
Hugs Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-july-15-to-212/all


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone here who has the bmo world elite card get a discount on the annual fee? I thought I had read that a few months ago. Am I dreaming? Contemplating canceling it and sticking with my new TD aeroplan visa


I managed to get credit for the full annual fee a few months ago. Explained I wasn't able to use the perks for travel etc.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just placed an order for some shoes for the hubby from Saucony & the darned things cost $160 meaning I've reached the full threshold of $300 at 3 stores WOOT!

Spent $306.05 and I'll earn a total of 387 miles, not half bad for online shopping. I'll just keep my fingers crossed until they post, which should be soon, last time I did this to bump up a threshold the shoes posted within a week. *


----------



## Silvermist999

I spent just over $100 at two stores. But I feel like I should at least try to spend another $200 at a third store for the additional 300AM.  Need to think about this some more, lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1416643?page=14
Metro Ont 
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1416883
Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1416648
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1416649
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bgula

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did anyone here who has the bmo world elite card get a discount on the annual fee? I thought I had read that a few months ago. Am I dreaming? Contemplating canceling it and sticking with my new TD aeroplan visa



I got back $170.


----------



## ottawamom

Silvermist999 said:


> I spent just over $100 at two stores. But I feel like I should at least try to spend another $200 at a third store for the additional 300AM.  Need to think about this some more, lol.


Please keep in mind that is spending $200 for a return of $30. If it's something you were going to buy in the next two months anyway great, if not give it a second thought before making the purchase. It might just be cheaper to put $30 into a vacation fund.


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmmmm.... ice cream Nestle Polar treats???
I know,,,,  I know,,,,,,  not good for the stomach.
But I can buy them for the sons though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

i made the mistake of checking the gap site, which always leads to a large order of kids clothes 

so now i’ve spent 200-odd dollars at one store, and for me it feels like i might as well do a couple small shops to get 3 stores in.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I was suckered in the door at Safeway by the case-lot sale on Campbell's soup... and was rewarded with a whopping 80 AM for the effort


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

On the live chat right now getting some missing miles for DH's account.

The rep, Sara, asked to confirm all my contact info. She said "that email is a duplicate in the system". I said "Yes, my wife uses hers for both accounts since she controls them (LOL)"  She then said "We just made some change to our account so we longer can use 1 email for 2 accounts. May I please have another one for your account ?"

Like, no! I have had zero issues yesterday and today logging in to both accounts.

She then said "I understand you can make free email accounts hotmail, gmail and always update your info https://www.airmiles.ca/en/profile.html. Because in the future if you need to make any changes the system wont allow you to."

I'll take my chances, Sara. Just gimmie my miles!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Shop this morning

Well all the ice cream was way over priced starting at $7.99 ,,,just a year ago $2,99-$3,99 price range ,,,so no ice cream.

Fit bowls started at 6.99 each...last week they were 3.99 for the chicken Teriyaki..so no Fit Bowls.

Nestle Quick was way over priced at 7.99 a bottle,, I can get it on Amazon for $3.99 a bottle.

No half decent Nestle cello packs at a reasonable price. (I don't eat chocolate anyway).

I decided to do my end of the month food drive donation.

30 boxes Fruit Loops x $4.99 = $149
= 95x5= 475 Airmiles plus a couple of extras total airmiles 525.
It would have been cheaper at Foodland but I am just not venturing up there yet.
My last Donation till end of summer.


Hugs
Mel

Added note:
Noticed that I did not receive my 10 bonus airmiles for 3x99 cent reusable bags but My Offers people added them for me.


----------



## kristabelle13

Last week I got the non-offer, offer of "scan your AM card + MC for 2x the miles!"

This week, I got this thrilling offer:

Get 2x the Miles* until September 30, 2021.

*. Use your card for eligible travel, entertainment and dining purchases. Up to a maximum cumulative spend of $500 per month. 

so I guess that's like...25 miles/month? I don't know what the earn is on my MC - I assume 1AM/$20 

Gee, thanks? I feel valued....or maybe, I see my value....


----------



## tinkerone

I'm still trying to figure out the new AM's on the BMO Elite MC.  
1 for every $12 and 3 for every $12 if it's at an AM sponsor.  Correct?
On my latest AM's from BMO I received 73 regular AM's.  That would be because they clawed back for the $1950 refund from my cruise.  
Now it get's interesting.  I have 3 X's accelerator bonus of 49 AM's and that is posted twice.  So total for this statement I received 171 AM's (73+49+49).  I assume that means that I spent $588 at AM's sponsors which could make sense since I purchased GC's from Metro to meet a target.  
Now, here's my question.  If I were to purchase Disney GC's to pay for our cruise and Disney stay at Metro then I guess I would get triple AM's on those?  Spend $360 on a GC, get 90 AM's?  Not a bad deal if I have to pay anyways.  
Anyone find flaws in my thinking?


----------



## ottawamom

Your thinking about the 3X AM is spot on. Spending at sponsors/12 X 2 for the Accelerator bonus plus 1X as part of the regular spend. Doesn't matter what it's spent on.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I decided to go on a  road trip,,,yes I am feeling better today.
Off to Foodland I go....
They had excellent selection on great cereal products. My airmiles cash account is nicely stocked for future use.
Hey I have to build up my going out into public if I'm ever going to get to that Casino    ,
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy fast delivery Batman! Those shoes I ordered at 7:30 yesterday morning were delivered at 1:20 this afternoon AND the miles are in my account!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
Just decided to put a first aid kit in the washroom and my passport with it.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...ed-through-region/ar-AAMcvOs?ocid=hplocalnews*‘Significant’ damage in Barrie’s south end after tornado moved through region*

PHEW
Grand daughter and daughter in law safe. Tornado ripped through their area.
Their house is ok but others not so lucky.
They live in Innisfil /Barrie area.
Such a relief I'm crying.
wow
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> Just decided to put a first aid kit in the washroom and my passport with it.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...ed-through-region/ar-AAMcvOs?ocid=hplocalnews*‘Significant’ damage in Barrie’s south end after tornado moved through region*
> 
> PHEW
> Grand daughter and daughter in law safe. Tornado ripped through their area.
> Their house is ok but others not so lucky.
> They live in Innisfil /Barrie area.
> Such a relief I'm crying.
> wow
> Hugs
> Mel


Glad they are safe.  A friend posted this on FB.   South End Barrie , Sun King Cres , Prince William Way


----------



## hdrolfe

The weather has been crazy this summer. Glad your family is safe @bababear_50


----------



## Pumpkin1172

When I first heard of this on FB from a couple of friends who live in the area...My mind came directly here to our little family.  I hope everyone is safe!


----------



## blue888

tinkerone said:


> Glad they are safe.  A friend posted this on FB.   South End Barrie , Sun King Cres , Prince William Way
> View attachment 589845


On of my online friends lives in the neighbourhood. Thankfully they are okay.




Question: How long does it take to update status from Blue to Gold and Gold to Onyx?  Once you've collected the correct number of airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

blue888 said:


> Question: How long does it take to update status from Blue to Gold and Gold to Onyx?  Once you've collected the correct number of airmiles.


*here you go,  quick screenshot

*


----------



## bababear_50

My spend $50 (bought a $50 Gift card at Shell) get 75 Bonus airmiles from BMO posted,,,
July 16, 2021


SHOP PARTNERS BMO OFFER
+75

Pretty good turn around time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm still waiting for a couple of BMO offers going back to April. My follow up date is July 23 (per their terms etc). I did get 25 AM for loading an offer in the APP though.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, same. I have two from BMO / App.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay I need to rant about something COMPLETELY off topic here in our little safe place.

DH has refused the vaccine and all along falls in line with the theories of Covid = flu, etc, vaccine isn't required, etc. 
I listen, nod, agree to some stuff, and essentially "put up" with his chatter for the last 1.5 years.

He knows I am itching to travel. To him on a good day, travel is spending money we could be using for something better (i.e. house, savings, etc).

Today, I was talking with his mom about how Royal Caribbean is offering PCR tests to Canadians so they can return home.  He shoots out of the gate with how selfish I would be to travel risking that I could get covid, then need to spend money to quarantine, etc.

I'm like "Wait. Aren't you the same person who has been promoting "living life" as covid is nothing, etc etc etc"?

I just can't catch a break with this guy.  He is definitely the fun police on any given day in my life who is el' cheapo to the max.  The only way I ever get to travel without pushback is if I invite his mother. Then he relents.  But if I want to travel with MY parents/family, oh boy, forget about it.

Sorry, I just really needed to type this out to someone. It's so frustrating and unfair.


----------



## kristabelle13

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay I need to rant about something COMPLETELY off topic here in our little safe place.
> 
> DH has refused the vaccine and all along falls in line with the theories of Covid = flu, etc, vaccine isn't required, etc.
> I listen, nod, agree to some stuff, and essentially "put up" with his chatter for the last 1.5 years.
> 
> He knows I am itching to travel. To him on a good day, travel is spending money we could be using for something better (i.e. house, savings, etc).
> 
> Today, I was talking with his mom about how Royal Caribbean is offering PCR tests to Canadians so they can return home.  He shoots out of the gate with how selfish I would be to travel risking that I could get covid, then need to spend money to quarantine, etc.
> 
> I'm like "Wait. Aren't you the same person who has been promoting "living life" as covid is nothing, etc etc etc"?
> 
> I just can't catch a break with this guy.  He is definitely the fun police on any given day in my life who is el' cheapo to the max.  The only way I ever get to travel without pushback is if I invite his mother. Then he relents.  But if I want to travel with MY parents/family, oh boy, forget about it.
> 
> Sorry, I just really needed to type this out to someone. It's so frustrating and unfair.



Ugh, that sounds so frustrating. So sorry.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay I need to rant about something COMPLETELY off topic here in our little safe place.
> 
> DH has refused the vaccine and all along falls in line with the theories of Covid = flu, etc, vaccine isn't required, etc.
> I listen, nod, agree to some stuff, and essentially "put up" with his chatter for the last 1.5 years.
> 
> He knows I am itching to travel. To him on a good day, travel is spending money we could be using for something better (i.e. house, savings, etc).
> 
> Today, I was talking with his mom about how Royal Caribbean is offering PCR tests to Canadians so they can return home.  He shoots out of the gate with how selfish I would be to travel risking that I could get covid, then need to spend money to quarantine, etc.
> 
> I'm like "Wait. Aren't you the same person who has been promoting "living life" as covid is nothing, etc etc etc"?
> 
> I just can't catch a break with this guy.  He is definitely the fun police on any given day in my life who is el' cheapo to the max.  The only way I ever get to travel without pushback is if I invite his mother. Then he relents.  But if I want to travel with MY parents/family, oh boy, forget about it.
> 
> Sorry, I just really needed to type this out to someone. It's so frustrating and unfair.


I'm sorry


----------



## AngelDisney

Can the Sobeys My Offer Spend $130 get 100 AM in the App be stacked with the in-store Spend $125 get 100 AM? I remember it was stackable before but not sure if it’s stackable now. TIA!


----------



## TammyLynn33

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay I need to rant about something COMPLETELY off topic here in our little safe place.
> 
> DH has refused the vaccine and all along falls in line with the theories of Covid = flu, etc, vaccine isn't required, etc.
> I listen, nod, agree to some stuff, and essentially "put up" with his chatter for the last 1.5 years.
> 
> He knows I am itching to travel. To him on a good day, travel is spending money we could be using for something better (i.e. house, savings, etc).
> 
> Today, I was talking with his mom about how Royal Caribbean is offering PCR tests to Canadians so they can return home.  He shoots out of the gate with how selfish I would be to travel risking that I could get covid, then need to spend money to quarantine, etc.
> 
> I'm like "Wait. Aren't you the same person who has been promoting "living life" as covid is nothing, etc etc etc"?
> 
> I just can't catch a break with this guy.  He is definitely the fun police on any given day in my life who is el' cheapo to the max.  The only way I ever get to travel without pushback is if I invite his mother. Then he relents.  But if I want to travel with MY parents/family, oh boy, forget about it.
> 
> Sorry, I just really needed to type this out to someone. It's so frustrating and unfair.



I’m sorry. I feel like this pandemic has really intensified and out spotlights on differences.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks All for the support


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Can the Sobeys My Offer Spend $130 get 100 AM in the App be stacked with the in-store Spend $125 get 100 AM? I remember it was stackable before but not sure if it’s stackable now. TIA!



Hi Hon
My Offers and flyer offers have been stacking for me,,

*** My Offers** like buy 1 box cheerios get 10 bonus airmiles
+
Flyer buy 5 General Mills cereal get 95 Bonus Airmiles

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

AngelDisney said:


> Can the Sobeys My Offer Spend $130 get 100 AM in the App be stacked with the in-store Spend $125 get 100 AM? I remember it was stackable before but not sure if it’s stackable now. TIA!


Yes they do but not all offers stack.  I had a spend $125 get 40 miles and also had a spend $50 get 50 and they only gave me one of the 2 which was the 50 miles.   I did get the extra 100 mile offer from the ad so they stacked okay


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> Yes they do but not all offers stack.  I had a spend $125 get 40 miles and also had a spend $50 get 50 and they only gave me one of the 2 which was the 50 miles.   I did get the extra 100 mile offer from the ad so they stacked okay


Thanks! This is helpful!! I may have to go next week again for the 50 AM offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Totally off topic!!!

This Grammie wants ALLLLLLLLLLLL the AM's now!!!!!!  We took the gd to the West Edmonton mall to ride the rides at the little midway there...she had a BALL.  She loved every minute.   Now this Grammie will be " reminding" Gramps that we need to take her to Disney as she would LOVE to go there!!!!!!!!!!!!  

As unprepared we were for ALLLLL the people, the lack of respect for social distancing, and just a general lack of knowledge of personal space, we had a great time.  It made us realize how much we are NOT prepared to go out into crowded areas yet.  I think we'll be staying in our little city where we seem to still have some social distancing yet and people are still somewhat aware of personal space.


----------



## ottawamom

Well this may help. My Bonus boom for May has posted now to the 3 accounts I watch. Check your accounts if you participated.


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!! 
Thanks Ottawamom
Mine posted too!
Hugs Mel
July 19, 2021

MAY BONUS BOOM 3 OFFERS
+95


----------



## rella's fan

Do the Bonus Boom miles all post on the same day?  This is the first time I've done the promotion on 2 different cards and the miles only posted to my account (not my daughter's)


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay I need to rant about something COMPLETELY off topic here in our little safe place.
> 
> DH has refused the vaccine and all along falls in line with the theories of Covid = flu, etc, vaccine isn't required, etc.
> I listen, nod, agree to some stuff, and essentially "put up" with his chatter for the last 1.5 years.
> 
> He knows I am itching to travel. To him on a good day, travel is spending money we could be using for something better (i.e. house, savings, etc).
> 
> Today, I was talking with his mom about how Royal Caribbean is offering PCR tests to Canadians so they can return home.  He shoots out of the gate with how selfish I would be to travel risking that I could get covid, then need to spend money to quarantine, etc.
> 
> I'm like "Wait. Aren't you the same person who has been promoting "living life" as covid is nothing, etc etc etc"?
> 
> I just can't catch a break with this guy.  He is definitely the fun police on any given day in my life who is el' cheapo to the max.  The only way I ever get to travel without pushback is if I invite his mother. Then he relents.  But if I want to travel with MY parents/family, oh boy, forget about it.
> 
> Sorry, I just really needed to type this out to someone. It's so frustrating and unfair.


I used to get pushback from DH about travel.  What I learned was to not ask if he wanted to go on holiday, I say 'I'm going to (fill in the blank), if you would like to come let me know'.  He knows I mean it so he just nods his head and asks when we will be leaving.  
Early on in my marriage, I've been married for a century, I learned that I needed me time.  I can remember having so much on my shoulders, which I won't get into, that I sat on the end of our bed and cried like a baby.  I told him I had to get away and I was going alone.  DH knew it had nothing to do with him, just things I was trying to handle and couldn't.  He told me to plan it and he would stay and watch our two boys.  Ended up in the Bahamas and loved every second.  I needed it.  After that I often would take a weekend trip into the 'big city' by myself and have been known to go to WDW by myself just to catch my breath.
Long story short, if you need a vacation try and just plan it.  DH may be mad but he'll get over it.  Your sanity might be at stake and that is more important than hurt feelings.  Of course I'm doing some presumptions here so if I'm out of line, only you know your circumstance, I apologize.  We are all different people, what works for me might not work for others.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## tinkerone

I'm still missing the BMO Bonus Boom miles from June.  It is the spend $350, get 150 AM's I think.  
Anyone else still missing this?


----------



## ottawamom

rella's fan said:


> Do the Bonus Boom miles all post on the same day?  This is the first time I've done the promotion on 2 different cards and the miles only posted to my account (not my daughter's)



They can often take a few days to get everyones to post. If you don't see them by this time next week call.



tinkerone said:


> I'm still missing the BMO Bonus Boom miles from June.  It is the spend $350, get 150 AM's I think.
> Anyone else still missing this?



The June Bonus Boom (95AM) won't likely post until some time early to mid August. The 150AM you're talking about was the BMO offer as part of Bonus Booom. I haven't received my bonus for doing the BMO offer yet either although some reported getting their miles very quickly (within the first few days).


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I used to get pushback from DH about travel.  What I learned was to not ask if he wanted to go on holiday, I say 'I'm going to (fill in the blank), if you would like to come let me know'.  He knows I mean it so he just nods his head and asks when we will be leaving.
> Early on in my marriage, I've been married for a century, I learned that I needed me time.  I can remember having so much on my shoulders, which I won't get into, that I sat on the end of our bed and cried like a baby.  I told him I had to get away and I was going alone.  DH knew it had nothing to do with him, just things I was trying to handle and couldn't.  He told me to plan it and he would stay and watch our two boys.  Ended up in the Bahamas and loved every second.  I needed it.  After that I often would take a weekend trip into the 'big city' by myself and have been known to go to WDW by myself just to catch my breath.
> Long story short, if you need a vacation try and just plan it.  DH may be mad but he'll get over it.  Your sanity might be at stake and that is more important than hurt feelings.  Of course I'm doing some presumptions here so if I'm out of line, only you know your circumstance, I apologize.  We are all different people, what works for me might not work for others.
> Wishing you all the best.



I can't tell you how many times I took a quick visit to my Dad's place down in Texas by myself when I was married and had three young boys and a business to care for.
Those mini trips saved my sanity.
Hubby and the boys survived just fine ,,although I do hear stories now from my sons about them eating Pizza every day ,, camping out in the rec room for days endless video game challenges etc. ,LOL
Sometimes you have to do what's right for YOU!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well lets hope there are some half decent offers at Sobeys Or Foodland this week.
Targeted email offer

Get​


75​


AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you spend $50 or more on your
BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
*July 26, 2021*.1​


----------



## kristabelle13

My offer is buy anything from Air Miles Dream Rewards - get 150AM.

I might scope it out and see if anything catches my eye.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Well lets hope there are some half decent offers at Sobeys Or Foodland this week.
> Targeted email offer
> 
> Get​
> 
> 
> 75​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you spend $50 or more on your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
> *July 26, 2021*.1​


Mine is 75 for a $50 spend at Global Pet Foods, Staples or Budget.  Don't shop at any of them so not even going to activate it.


----------



## hdrolfe

Mine is get 75AM when you use your BMO card to spend $750. It seems like a lot, and not going to happen.


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday July 22 to July 28th

Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1417609?page=13
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1417888
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1417614

Happy safe Shopping 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont Flyer
July 22nd to July 29th

For Lottery ticket purchasers (INSTANT JACKPOT Tickets)
Buy $5 ,,Or  $10,,,Or $20 lottery ticket and get the corresponding amount of Airmiles.
Limit of 20 bonus Airmiles per transaction.

Metro Flyer
Page 10
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1417888?page=10


----------



## dcessford

Not sure if this belongs here but it has to do with airmiles. We were looking to get WDW tickets with airmiles for our Nov 2021 trip. If for some reason we can't travel then can we change the dates to use them for sometime next year and just pay the difference?


----------



## ottawamom

Yes, the value of your tickets will not expire. They can be applied to new tickets down the road. The only tricky part with AM tickets is what "value" has Disney assigned (ie Airmiles paid) for those tickets. 

Right now it seems to be pretty close to 95AM=$10 Cnd. Convert the cost of a ticket on the Disney site for the dates you want the tickets (in November) and it should be pretty close to what AM charges for those (after conversion to Cdn $)


----------



## dcessford

thanks


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Well lets hope there are some half decent offers at Sobeys Or Foodland this week.
> Targeted email offer
> 
> Get​
> 
> 
> 75​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you spend $50 or more on your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at one of the participating Partners below by
> *July 26, 2021*.1​


That's a great offer....me...I get 20 if I spend $160  . on gas/grocery partners....uh...just filled my car at Esso and shopped at No Frills....over $10 in PC points) I'm good.


----------



## bababear_50

Yah know I never use my BMO Mastercard ,,,,maybe that is why I get half decent offers from them.
I bought some gum and a $50 coffee card this morning to fulfill the offer.

I will be picking up some Lysol wipes at Sobeys
Time to re look over the weekly flyers.
Rexall should post their flyer tomorrow ,,now that card is building up lots of Be well points.

Hugs Mel

Just for fun
Picture from Allears newsletter


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ran to Safeway after looking at the flyer (ending today) that they had the Stouffer fit bowls buy 5 get 95 Am.  I also had a personal offer for 5 miles with cream cheese.  So I picked up 5 to have either for luches...or as a quick meal before I head to a closing shift at HomeSense.  So for 28.69 I scored 102 AM.  I'll take that!

Hoping to stop in early next week to take advantage of the pizza pops.  My ds's will eat those up in a hurry if they are in the house.  Another 95AM score.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Also wanted to mention....it's kind of AM related.

I don't know if this is already in your area or not...but we are finally getting curbside pick-up at Safeway with Voila.  It went live today.  I knew it was coming to our city as dh won the contract to complete the work in the stores here to accommodate the freezers and fridges they will use.  It's nice to see Safeway join other stores.  I'm sure they noticed a drop in business due to others going to other stores to take advantage of this. 

If it's not in your area....watch for it to arrive...if you like to do the click and collect thing.  Our city tends to be used as a test center for new features that happen in stores.  Don't ask me why...but I know that many big chains use our city stores to test out new things they want to try.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles update notice:
*SERVICE DISRUPTION*: Due to scheduled maintenance, Collectors will be unable to book flights on airmiles.ca from Saturday, July 24 at  11 p.m. until Sunday, July 25 at 12 p.m. We apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for your patience. 


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Also wanted to mention....it's kind of AM related.
> 
> I don't know if this is already in your area or not...but we are finally getting curbside pick-up at Safeway with Voila.  It went live today.  I knew it was coming to our city as dh won the contract to complete the work in the stores here to accommodate the freezers and fridges they will use.  It's nice to see Safeway join other stores.  I'm sure they noticed a drop in business due to others going to other stores to take advantage of this.
> 
> If it's not in your area....watch for it to arrive...if you like to do the click and collect thing.  Our city tends to be used as a test center for new features that happen in stores.  Don't ask me why...but I know that many big chains use our city stores to test out new things they want to try.



I have Voilia in my area,,I was originally turned off due to them not giving Airmiles ,,, however after checking today I see they now are.
https://voila.ca/content/air-miles"Is the AIR MILES Reward Program available at Voilà? *Yes*, as of May 3rd, 2021 the AIR MILES Reward Program is available at Voilà and AIR MILES Collectors can get Reward Miles on all eligible purchases. See Terms & Conditions for full details."

Voilà is offering curbside pickup in select locations in Nova Scotia, Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, New Brunswick and Alberta, providing a safe and convenient way to shop for groceries.
https://voila.ca/content/voila-curbside-pickup
Check to see if they are in your area
https://voila.login-seconnecter.ca/...en-CA&redirect_uri=https://voila.ca/sso-login
A review of the service
https://moneyinyourtea.com/review-voila-by-sobeys-grocery-delivery/
There are a few surprising categories, too, as they have partnered with Farm Boy and Well.ca.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I have Voilia in my area,,I was originally turned off due to them not giving Airmiles ,,, however after checking today I see they now are.


I'm glad...more people are using the service.  Especially in our area, more and more people are using the click and collect avenue.  

It's good to know that AM is now attached to it!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> I have Voilia in my area,,I was originally turned off due to them not giving Airmiles ,,, however after checking today I see they now are.


How... convenient.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> have Voilia in my area,,I was originally turned off due to them not giving Airmiles ,,, however after checking today I see they now are.
> https://voila.ca/content/air-miles "Is the AIR MILES Reward Program available at Voilà? *Yes*, as of May 3rd, 2021 the AIR MILES Reward Program is available at Voilà and AIR MILES Collectors can get Reward Miles on all eligible purchases. See Terms & Conditions for full details."


This info helped out my friend as she orders thru Voila since she doesn't drive and she just added her air miles card to her account.  She wishes she knew about this earlier as she had a couple of big orders in May and June.


----------



## damo

I don't think they give you Air Miles on specific items, though.  You just get the basic 1 mile per $20 spent.

"AIR MILES Reward Program offers, multipliers, Bonus Offers and special promotions that are available in-store at participating Sobeys Inc. banners are not available on Voilà. Offers available on Voilà are not available in-store."


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I don't think they give you Air Miles on specific items, though.  You just get the basic 1 mile per $20 spent.
> 
> "AIR MILES Reward Program offers, multipliers, Bonus Offers and special promotions that are available in-store at participating Sobeys Inc. banners are not available on Voilà. Offers available on Voilà are not available in-store."



Well that is really too bad. Oh well.
Thanks for clarifying.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Got my quote back! I inquired about the delay on Monday - and it was because I chose (randomly, I might add) dates too far in the future for them to try to purchase - so had to wait a few more days for those to be made available. They also included a note that I needed to know which park I wanted to start at each day. (Also, does anyone know if that's changeable if reservations are still available for that day? I hope they go back to immediate park hopping - I typically finish all of DCA before 11am...): 

*Reward item: Disneyland 5 day park hopper ticket 1 Adult November 15, 2021

AIR MILES Reward Miles Quote: 5,500 MILES

Note : We require specific dates and parks for each date*


----------



## ottawamom

I was under the impression that you (the person travelling) made the park reservations once you had your tickets. I didn't think you needed to know all that information just to get the tickets? Maybe they are just trying to make things easier on you (not having to make the reservations yourself) or I am completely out to lunch with my interpretation.


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> I was under the impression that you (the person travelling) made the park reservations once you had your tickets. I didn't think you needed to know all that information just to get the tickets? Maybe they are just trying to make things easier on you (not having to make the reservations yourself) or I am completely out to lunch with my interpretation.


I tried to purchase on the site - and it wouldn’t let me checkout without choosing dates and parks.


----------



## marchingstar

kristabelle13 said:


> I tried to purchase on the site - and it wouldn’t let me checkout without choosing dates and parks.


i think it’s different for WDW and DL. when i was looking at DL tickets, you did have to pick your park for the day (or for the morning, if you added hoppers)


----------



## kristabelle13

marchingstar said:


> i think it’s different for WDW and DL. when i was looking at DL tickets, you did have to pick your park for the day (or for the morning, if you added hoppers)


Yeah and that seems to be a new re-opening addition. Because that’s never been the case. The weird part is, it’s not dynamic pricing. Soooo seems like you should be able to buy a multi-day park hopper, and make reservations from there.


----------



## kristabelle13

Just finished the Major Miles event. My total purchase across 3 stores/4 transactions  pre-tax and shipping was $300.03. lol let’s bet…will I have to go to bat for my 375 miles?

My vote is yes.


----------



## Silvermist999

kristabelle13 said:


> Just finished the Major Miles event. My total purchase across 4 stores pre-tax and shipping was $300.03. lol let’s bet…will I have to go to bat for my 375 miles?
> 
> My vote is yes.



I got the additional 300 AM in my account the very next day after I placed my order at the 3rd store. It was very quick,  before my order even shipped.   I got my 75AM after my first two stores/orders.

I’m not sure if this offer would work across more than 3 stores though.


----------



## kristabelle13

Silvermist999 said:


> I got the additional 300 AM in my account the very next day after I placed my order at the 3rd store. It was very quick,  before my order even shipped.   I got my 75AM after my first two stores/orders.
> 
> I’m not sure if this offer would work across more than 3 stores though.


Sorry! I have bad wording. 4 transactions. 3 stores.  it doesn’t say they can’t be like 7 different transactions…hmmm


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone happen to have one of the General Mills cereal boxes that has the towel code inside, that they don't intend to use?   I thought I had one box so I bought a second box but then discovered that I didn't have one at home...now there are none left in stores.  So I need the code from one box.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone happen to have one of the General Mills cereal boxes that has the towel code inside, that they don't intend to use?   I thought I had one box so I bought a second box but then discovered that I didn't have one at home...now there are none left in stores.  So I need the code from one box.


Nope sorry I used the codes from both of my boxes and I received my towel a couple of weeks ago.  Today I received the Tshirt from the other General Mills promotion.
I also hope that they still have the towels as I have been caught in that trap that I bought an item for the code and when I went to the site it was already all out of stock.


----------



## rella's fan

Has anyone ever used their miles for a cruise?  What is the process like?


----------



## bababear_50

I checked my Cheerios box and no towel code inside ,,,sorry Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I did cut out the Cheer from the Cheerios box to cheer on the Canadian Olympians.  I will display it in my house with my towel.


----------



## bababear_50

Just got a BMO offer
"Just spend $125 or more in a single transaction on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at Sobeys or Safeway between July 29 and August 1. Simply follow these steps at checkout:1"

I have to present a coupon Bar Code to the cashier which was included in the email.
And use my BMO mastercard

Hmmmmmm...................
maybe

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I saw a box of Cheerios in Rexall that had something to do with free Sunflower seeds.
I guess General Mills is really promoting free things in cereal boxes for kids during the Pandemic.(nice).
I remember as a kid saving Freshie ( kool Aid) packs to get free stuff.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Gate Keeper
Paging Heather????

*Sorbo Mosquito Zapper Lantern - Set of 3*


Super bright LED lantern: 3x 1 W led lighting, no bulb to replace
Mosquito Killer, portable novelty design, easy to carry
Two independent switch control: Lighting Switch Mode: 20% Lighting-50% Lighting- 100% Lighting-Off; Mosquito killer switch: ON- off;
USB Rechargeable: With rechargeable battery (2000Mah), charged via USB by 5 V external safety power
Rainproof: IPX6, products can be clean by brush or wash it by water USB charged.
757 Dream miles (Onyx)
plus 25 bonus airmiles if purchased before July 31st

???????

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles Gate Keeper
> Paging Heather????
> 
> *Sorbo Mosquito Zapper Lantern - Set of 3*
> View attachment 591877
> 
> Super bright LED lantern: 3x 1 W led lighting, no bulb to replace
> Mosquito Killer, portable novelty design, easy to carry
> Two independent switch control: Lighting Switch Mode: 20% Lighting-50% Lighting- 100% Lighting-Off; Mosquito killer switch: ON- off;
> USB Rechargeable: With rechargeable battery (2000Mah), charged via USB by 5 V external safety power
> Rainproof: IPX6, products can be clean by brush or wash it by water USB charged.
> 757 Dream miles (Onyx)
> plus 25 bonus airmiles if purchased before July 31st
> 
> ???????
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



If you spend time outside I would think that is great!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> If you spend time outside I would think that is great!



Thanks Hon
Just ordered it!!!
We sit outside on the patio a lot so hopefully this will help.
Thanks again
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

My Jiffy Lube for the May Bonus Boom did not post so neither did my Bonus Boom miles. Did a livechat and Cindy added the 3 base, 15 bonus and 95 Bonus Boom AM to my account. It's not a lot of miles but if I've done the 3 for the promo, I want my 95 AM!


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I saw a box of Cheerios in Rexall that had something to do with free Sunflower seeds.
> I guess General Mills is really promoting free things in cereal boxes for kids during the Pandemic.(nice).
> I remember as a kid saving Freshie ( kool Aid) packs to get free stuff.
> View attachment 591873
> View attachment 591874
> Hugs
> Mel


You are old.  Lol.  I think we still have a plastic Kool aid jug at the cottage and  I know we still have a stuffed  Hostess munchie man somewhere.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> You are old.  Lol.  I think we still have a plastic Kool aid jug at the cottage and  I know we still have a stuffed  Hostess munchie man somewhere.





juniorbugman said:


> You are old.  Lol.  I think we still have a plastic Kool aid jug at the cottage and  I know we still have a stuffed  Hostess munchie man somewhere.



Now Now be kind.....
my friendly Ty Baby Bear mama.
Hugs
Mel
I am as young as I feel! Which changes daily........
hugs


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did alright yesterday.  Spent $139 at Sobeys and when all is added up I’ll have 384 miles. I had the email offer from BMO for spend $125 at Sobeys and earn 150 miles. The cashier didn’t want to scan the barcode on my email because she thought it was the same as the in store offer. I explained, she scanned and all was good.  I’m missing 2 loaded offer but I’ve called and those are on the way.
I really wanted to use DD’s card ...she’s got spend $75 get 75 but I didn’t want to mess with my BMO offer.
Then I hit up Shoppers and got 41k in points over there on $90. I’ve been needing to do some stock up shopping for a few weeks and had been putting it off.  Mainly because I’ve just been too tired to go out.  I’m still tired but couldn’t put it off much longer.  It’s been a busy month work wise.  I’ll be glad to get through next week and then things should level off.


----------



## kristabelle13

dancin Disney style said:


> I did alright yesterday.  Spent $139 at Sobeys and when all is added up I’ll have 384 miles. I had the email offer from BMO for spend $125 at Sobeys and earn 150 miles. The cashier didn’t want to scan the barcode on my email because she thought it was the same as the in store offer. I explained, she scanned and all was good.  I’m missing 2 loaded offer but I’ve called and those are on the way.
> I really wanted to use DD’s card ...she’s got spend $75 get 75 but I didn’t want to mess with my BMO offer.
> Then I hit up Shoppers and got 41k in points over there on $90. I’ve been needing to do some stock up shopping for a few weeks and had been putting it off.  Mainly because I’ve just been too tired to go out.  I’m still tired but couldn’t put it off much longer.  It’s been a busy month work wise.  I’ll be glad to get through next week and then things should level off.


Oh! Was yours for this weekend? Mine is for July 29-Aug1.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kristabelle13 said:


> Oh! Was yours for this weekend? Mine is for July 29-Aug1.
> View attachment 592060


 Missed that little detail. That’s so irritating....I really didn’t want to go to Sobeys this week. I suppose still not a bad shop...I will have around 234 miles. Most of this year I’m earning 400ish a month when I used to be over 1000 a month.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Missed that little detail. That’s so irritating....I really didn’t want to go to Sobeys this week. I suppose still not a bad shop...I will have around 234 miles. Most of this year I’m earning 400ish a month when I used to be over 1000 a month.



Yep I almost went to do the offer this weekend until I noticed that little detail ,,,normally BMO offers don't come into my email till after they are useable.
I too am way down for my monthly Airmiles totals.
Well hopefully some good offers come out by next Thursday's flyer.
I was actually hoping for a Foodland offer as I will be up in that area next week. Dang.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

dancin Disney style said:


> Missed that little detail. That’s so irritating....I really didn’t want to go to Sobeys this week. I suppose still not a bad shop...I will have around 234 miles. Most of this year I’m earning 400ish a month when I used to be over 1000 a month.


Oh dear, I’m sorry!! That’s a bummer.

I did a $300 shop on Friday and then got this about 4 mins after I got home. Definitely would have saved some of the stock up items for this promo


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning

I am trying to balance my books and see that I
purchased a meal deal at Shell on July 16th 2021
total $11.15
used visa and have a record of purchase

now here's the problem
The receipt says the purchase was made on June 27th 2021
27/06/2021
Do you think this may be why my airmiles of 35 is only posting as 10 + 5 and I am constantly missing 20 airmiles for this deal?
Also aren't receipts suppose to have accurate dates on them?

I have a return call into Airmiles and hope they can shed some light on this.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles called back==automated message ,,delay in a call back up to a week.
Pick a time for call back ,,,,  but system is broke and when you choose a time it says undefined ---- undefined---- undefine!!!
Guess they are short staffed.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just posting for anyone that collects villages
Disney Halloween Village and accessories are now available at Retrofestive.

https://www.retrofestive.ca/dept-56-christmas-village/?sort=featured&page=2



Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Or 
Mickey's Christmas Village
https://www.retrofestive.ca/dept-56-christmas-village/?SubCategory=Mickey&sort=featured&page=1


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My Bonus Boom for 150 Airmiles just posted


July 26, 2021

BMO BONUS BOOM  +150


Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> My Bonus Boom for 150 Airmiles just posted
> 
> 
> July 26, 2021
> View attachment 592451
> BMO BONUS BOOM  +150
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



Me too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*me three!

I kept putting my shopping off last week,  there was stuff on sale that we needed but I just kept running out of energy before it actually happened.  I had a ton of targeted offers but still didn't make it.  UNTIL Thursday rolled around and I had a threshold offer  I went on Friday,  spent around 180 and snagged 193, excellent return for  metro especially since a day earlier I might have gotten 20*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Bonus boom miles posted too!!!  I'll take all the AM!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Got through to Airmiles CHAT and they said they are aware of call back tech issue and are working on it.
Advised me to call Shell direct for receipt issues........
Ah Shell is having tech issues and took my number and said they'd call me backkkkkkkkkkkkk!
This is almost becoming comical.
Lord what is happening to online communications lately.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Off topic post but gotta get my brag on with my family!
FINALLY finished the bag for my friend - the directions said "easy" but once The Duck gets it in her head to tweak the pattern  OH yeah, and then I decided to make a matching key fob  as well


you won't get to see the lining -- disaster but my friend will love it
*


----------



## ottawamom

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bonus boom miles posted too!!!  I'll take all the AM!!!!


You got the 95AM from Airmiles? Sobeys hasnt posted the AM for using 95Cash AM yet so I'm still waiting on the 95AM from Airmiles for completing the three offers. I did get the ones from BMO though. One step at a time. One call at a time I'll get all the AM I'm owed. They stand out like a sore thumb on my spreadsheet.


----------



## rella's fan

Just wondering if anybody can help me remember what the Bonus Boom offers for Foodland for May were?  The 95 miles have not posted to my daughter's account and the online chat is asking which offers were completed.  Under her transactions it says:  May Bonus Boom Fuel Offer for Shell, but the other 2 are from Foodland and just say Bonus Reward Miles and one is for 15 and the other is for 25.  Is this possibly a minimum spend and a vitamin water offer?


----------



## bababear_50

*rella's fan*

May Bonus Boom Maybe?
Looked it up on Red Flag deals and this is what was posted.


Sobeys, Urban Fresh, Foodland, Safeway, IGA, Thrifty: *15 AMs on 2 x 591ml Vitamin Water*. $1.99 each when buying 2 or more at Sobeys.
Sobeys, Urban Fresh, Foodland, Safeway, IGA, Thrifty: *Redeem 95 CASH AMs get 25 AMs*.

Shell: *5 AMs on 30L gas* and does NOT require EasyPay app.

Shell: *5 AMs on $20 Lottery* or *$10 in-store purchase

Hugs
Mel*


----------



## bababear_50

Wondering if we are going to see a August Bonus Boom Or maybe a Back To School Promo?

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro Flyer Ont.

July 29th to Aug 4th

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-july-29-to-august-4
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

This weeks flyers are disappointing. Not many AM to be had in many of the stores. We need a Blue Week (maybe next flyer) with good deals.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> This weeks flyers are disappointing. Not many AM to be had in many of the stores. We need a Blue Week (maybe next flyer) with good deals.


Most disappointing week in a long time. Hoping for half decent personalized offers but not holding my breath!


----------



## bababear_50

Well here they are---very disappointing and I am not sure the BMO offer they sent me via email spend 125 get 125 is a safe one to use...it doesn't say no gift card purchase BUT the flyers have a similar offer and it does say it there.
So confusing.

Foodland Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1418446]

Sobeys Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1418446
Metro Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1418708
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ooops with further searching I found the T&C
​

​




​

​
​
1​​
This offer is exclusive to the BMO Mastercard account with the last 4 digits  and is non-transferable. From July 29, 2021 - August 1, 2021 (“offer period”), get 125 Bonus Miles when you spend $125 or more in a single transaction on your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at participating Sobeys and Safeway locations in Canada. Original coupon, AIR MILES Card, and eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard must be presented at time of transaction. No cash value; non-transferable. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s). Excludes Gift Cards, applicable tax and/or enviro fees, deposits or charges and other goods and services which are non-discountable or excluded by law. Only one coupon offer may be redeemed per transaction and per day; coupon must be scanned and cannot be combined in a single transaction.​The Miles will be applied to your AIR MILES Collector account within 60 days following the end of the offer period. Cardholders who close their accounts or transfer to a different BMO Mastercard product at the time the bonus offer is applied to the account are not eligible. To qualify, your credit card account must be in good standing at the time the Miles are awarded. This is a limited-time offer and may be changed, extended or withdrawn at any time without notice.​Eligible credit cards include: BMO AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO Sobeys AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO IGA AIR MILES Mastercard, Shell AIR MILES Mastercard from BMO, BMO Affinity AIR MILES Mastercards, Student BMO AIR MILES Mastercard, BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, BMO AIR MILES World Mastercard, Shell AIR MILES World Mastercard from BMO and BMO Affinity AIR MILES World Mastercards.​


​
​


​
​
​






So no gift cards
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have a similar offer from BMO in May (haven't seen the AM yet). The terms and conditions are different. No coupon required I just had to open the email. No specific mention of No Gift Cards.

Looks like they are catching on to the buy a GC to get a threshold spend for the BMO offers. To bad, that was a go to for me.


----------



## juniorbugman

Well at least the spend $125 get 100 air miles at Sobeys starts tomorrow and not on Friday.   I really need to shop for an item tomorrow so I am glad that I can do my weekly shop then instead of just buying the 1 item.


----------



## bababear_50

I used last weeks flyer for todays grocery shop. Foodland
Loaded up on Granola Bars ,,, Yogurt bars and Crispy Minis for the sons. (Ok I do like the Granola yogurt bars).(great Expiry dates).
I had a My Offer for an extra 8 airmiles for the granola bars and a few other things.
Spend $114
480 Airmiles.
I won't be buying anything from this weeks flyers.
I will pick up my chicken from Maple Lodge Farms outlet.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Normally it frustrates me to no end that my Metro submits their totals to airmiles in lumps about once a month, means keeping receipts out forever and makes it hard to track. Today however? I'm thrilled because I just got this awesome offer! The terms & conditions say I can use it once a DAY, not just a one shot deal so I'll be able to get at least 120 miles -- it's rare that I walk out without spending close to $100 anymore, anyone else notice their bills creeping up??!!
*


----------



## ottawamom

My airmiles shopping the last few months has been pitiful. I alternate between the three cards and try to max my miles but there just isn't a lot on offer anymore that I use on a regular basis. I don't want to purchase things just for the miles so I've become a lot more selective in my shopping.

I did get that same offer from Airmiles/Metro the other week and got around to using it just yesterday. Miles weren't on the receipt but I know they will show up later.

I'm hoping to stock up on a bunch of meat tomorrow at Sobeys and take advantage of the $125 get 100AM offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> My airmiles shopping the last few months has been pitiful. I alternate between the three cards and try to max my miles but there just isn't a lot on offer anymore that I use on a regular basis. I don't want to purchase things just for the miles so I've become a lot more selective in my shopping.
> 
> I did get that same offer from Airmiles/Metro the other week and got around to using it just yesterday. Miles weren't on the receipt but I know they will show up later.
> 
> I'm hoping to stock up on a bunch of meat tomorrow at Sobeys and take advantage of the $125 get 100AM offer.


*I haven't even bothered with my 2nd card unless I get an awesome offer that involves very little outlay of cash like the 2 I've had from Foodland to spend any amount and get 125 miles. I don't even remember the last time I did one of the "big" promos for that card. I cleaned it out when I got my Fitbit so it's just sitting there collecting dust *


----------



## ElCray

Sorry if I missed this but does everyone think the Sobeys personalized offer for spend $125 from July 29-31 will stack with the flyer offer?

I see this in the Ts and Cs:
"Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s)."


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I did run to Safeway yesterday to pick up some pizza pops for the boys to eat up over the rest of summer.  I spent 26.75 and scored 96 AM.  I'll take it.  Now to watch and see if they post.  Patiently waiting for last week's score to post this afternoon.


----------



## bababear_50

My grocery bills are creeping up.
So I had a look at some different categories...

Meat is up 39%
Paper products and cleaners up 25%
Fresh Fruits & Veggies up 18%---25%

Ok during the Pandemic I have not been shopping around.
It just seemed to make more sense to stick to one place.
However I think in order to get back to Normalish I need to start stock piling a few things when i see them on sale.

Yesterday I did my main meat (chicken) via Maple Lodge Farms 2 cases
Next are my mini cans of Albacore Tuna. (probably Amazon). I am the only one who eats them and the small cans are the best for me.


Tomorrow will be Paper products stock up at Rexall and bag some Be well points.
I do watch PC for these products but lately when you get to the store they have no stock available.

Garbage bags & recycling bags--waiting for Canadian Tire to put them on sale (atleast 50% off).

Honey, Jam, and butter ,,,,prices up and I am watching for sales.

So how are you guys shopping lately?
Where are your best buys?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Sorry if I missed this but does everyone think the Sobeys personalized offer for spend $125 from July 29-31 will stack with the flyer offer?
> 
> I see this in the Ts and Cs:
> "Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s)."



I have had personalized *My Offers* stack with flyer offers before.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I know prices have gone up, my grocery bills are higher than before. As you say, I am not shopping around so that can be contributing to the issue. 

I tend to stick with Metro and Walmart at this point, and try to buy meat on sale (so we eat a fairly boring meal rotation). My kiddo loves rice and pasta which are fairly cheap and filling, but I try to limit carbs and like to get more fruits and veggies in. It's not always easy though! I do use amazon for cat food or Walmart as that's a big piece of my budget as well. I tend to shop at Metro every other week, getting whatever meat is on sale, and do walmart the opposite week with more of the dry goods and staples. I tend to get spend $ get AM offers every two weeks from Metro so try and line that up.


----------



## ottawamom

My grocery shopping is done at Sobeys, Metro and FreshCo and a little at Costco. I tend to just shop what is on sale (or a good regular price) and must have staples. Earlier on during the pandemic I would try to limit myself to just 2 stores per week. These days I may stop in at all 4 but limit myself to grocery shopping only 2 days of the week. 

I've kind of given up hunting for Airmiles and now just get the food we need to get us through the week. If I get some AM with a shop great, if not, so be it. I think the program may have a difficult time when we get back to our new normal in the coming months. There better be some big promotions coming or I might just use my miles and call it a day.


----------



## juniorbugman

I shop with 2 cards and if I have a smaller shop then I use my Mom's card because her spend offer is always lower so then if I have a bigger shop I use my own card.  Right now my card is spend $150 get 50 miles and I am sure that I will spend that much this week as I have to stock up on stuff for the family since I will be at the cottage next week and they probably won't shop.   I also shop for pantry goods at Walmart as they have better prices and I do the curbside pickup and order online.  Easy peasy.  I can even do it from the cottage next week and just send my brother over to pick it up if he needs anything urgently.  Yup my family just drives me around but they don't really shop in the stores.
I too used to shop at a few stores but now it is usually Sobeys and sometimes Superstore.  I have started walking again to the Sobeys and the Dollarama and one day I even walked to the superstore and carried home an 11 lb frozen turkey in my backpack.  Yup what a dunce I was but it was a good deal.


----------



## ottawamom

And probably kept you nice and cool


----------



## bababear_50

I'll have to check out Walmart's flyers,, thanks Judy.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

90% of our shopping is Superstore..ours price match lots around. So with flypp i can get my pricing at one store. Of its for quick milk eggs and little stuff, i kick my girlsnout the door and have them walk across the street to sobeys. Nothing special


----------



## TammyLynn33

Uggh I forgot to get my granola bars yesterday . This getting into routine with two jobs again ( and one having me work two different positions ) is taking some getting used to ..


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I actually earned a few (56) air miles today at Sobeys on My Offers (DH's account).  

Not sure if I am going to renew my BMO World Elite card in November. The only perk left of it is the 15% less miles needed for flights and the travel insurance, although I don't know if it has covid-related medical. 

I am also using my new VISA Infinite Aeroplan where I earn 1.5/$1 on grocery and gas.  Those miles I can use towards flights, All Inclusives and cruises through Air Canada Vacations (and many gift cards for redemption), and I get free 1st bag luggage for up to 9 people. That card is free until the end of May 2022, so lots of time to decide on that one.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just back from trying to drain my oil tank down so I could get in my second 30L fill up for my Shell July offer (2 30L fills ups for 75 miles). 

I had to turn off the econo button for my fuel consumption, crank the A/C and drive 15 minutes from my house for cat food, then take the scenic route back home to get Timmys and Liquor store, then I was able to get my gas LOL

Desperate times call for desperate measures, folks!


----------



## ottawamom

You're lucky you had to crank the AC. It's really cold here right now.


----------



## juniorbugman

Shopped at Sobeys today and earned 165 airmiles for a $175 shop.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> You're lucky you had to crank the AC. It's really cold here right now.



ha! Actually the wind is def cool here too. Cranked the A/C to burn more gas.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi gang
I went to pick up some Pepcid AC 20 mg. at pharmacy this morning.
The price for 25 was $17.99

I did just see them at Sobeys 25 for $14.99. (15 bonus airmiles).
Has anyone seen them for a lower price than that?

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> I went to pick up some Pepcid AC 20 mg. at pharmacy this morning.
> The price for 25 was $17.99
> 
> I did just see them at Sobeys 25 for $14.99. (15 bonus airmiles).
> Has anyone seen them for a lower price than that?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel



According to Flipp app IDA has them for 9.99 but I am not sure where IDA is located.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> According to Flipp app IDA has them for 9.99 but I am not sure where IDA is located.



Thanks Hon
I will see if I can find an IDA pharmacy near me.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> I went to pick up some Pepcid AC 20 mg. at pharmacy this morning.
> The price for 25 was $17.99
> 
> I did just see them at Sobeys 25 for $14.99. (15 bonus airmiles).
> Has anyone seen them for a lower price than that?
> 
> Thanks
> Mel



Walmart.ca has it for $12.97.  Not sure it is same in store.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Walmart.ca has it for $12.97.  Not sure it is same in store.


Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Meat is up 39%
> Paper products and cleaners up 25%
> Fresh Fruits & Veggies up 18%---25%


Food is only getting more expensive.  Inflation and tarrifs have increased our grocery bills.  

Right now...we mainly purchase at Superstore 75%, Costco 15% local butcher store 10% .  I purchase chicken breasts and thighs ( half of us hate breast meat the other half hate thighs  ) and ground turkey at Costco.  The rest of our meat comes from a local butcher shop who source from local farmers and their prices are the same at the grocery stores.

I will only purchase something at Safeway - if it has miles attached to it AND is something that we would regularly eat.  I lucked out the last 2 weeks with some items,,,but that doesn't happen often anymore.  

I'm back to meal planning based on what is in the house.  It has helped keep our grocery bills down.  I am trying to budget for 800-900/ month.  That is total for all grocery, paper, and laundry supplies for 4 adults.  I will be hovering a little over this month...because I am going to our local farmer's market to pick up a few fresh veggies.  They of course are $$$ than the grocery store, but soooooooooo worth it.  Only a couple more weeks of the fresh veggies coming in so I will continue to take advantage.  

It's a little bit of work to keep the grocery bill down.  Things are definitely more expensive...but watching when pantry staples that we use go on sale, I buy them now.  DH has stopped fighting me on that...because he FINALLY noticed that other weeks will be next to nothing because I had stocked up the previous week.  Hopefully I can continue to keep it at that budget.  It just leave more wiggle room for other areas in our budget.


----------



## bababear_50

My shop today
I popped into Walmart & IDA to see if I could get the Pepcid AC but both stores were out.
I ended up picking it up at Sobeys,,, at least I got a few airmiles and the price was cheaper than Rexall.

I will say there were a few good deals,,1L Heinz Ketchup $2.97 , Kraft Mayo and Kraft Miracle Whip 890 ml. $ 2.97.
Relish was on for $2.29. Ketchup expiry date was good till next June 2022. Heinz sweet Relish is good till 2023.
2 2kg Lantic sugar $1.88 each . ( I'm thinking of making some strawberry jam soon).

It felt nice to stock up on a few items that weren't over priced.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Good grief I'm ashamed to say that I neglected to use my Mastercard when we went to Metro yesterday -- URGH, I can't believe I missed on on such an easy 60 miles  I was coming in here to report on how well we made out without having looked at the flyer and saw my own post bragging about the awesome offer, I'm a dolt!*

*My milk was/is on sale with miles attached and that was a welcome surprise. We ended up buying several things that had miles and came pretty close to 1:1, a rarity there! They didn't have much of my milk in stock so I'll be going back anyway, guess I'll need to add more ice cream & pizzas for the hubby *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG I'm really dense at the moment! It isn't a Mastercard offer after all that pouting,  it's from airmiles proper so I'm fine! Heck based on the stuff we found on Saturday that's in this week's flyer and the offer being good until August 12th I can easily earn another 120 miles.  Guess I needed sleep *


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *OMG I'm really dense at the moment! It isn't a Mastercard offer after all that pouting,  it's from airmiles proper so I'm fine! Heck based on the stuff we found on Saturday that's in this week's flyer and the offer being good until August 12th I can easily earn another 120 miles.  Guess I needed sleep *


I got worried when I read your first post because I bought salmon + bacon yesterday for $63! Thanks for flagging it's reusable. Hadn't seen that!! We have a Metro close to us so it's easy for us to shop there. That's where we get our Samsung Pay taps every week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I got worried when I read your first post because I bought salmon + bacon yesterday for $63! Thanks for flagging it's reusable. Hadn't seen that!! We have a Metro at the top of our street so it's so easy for us to shop there. That's where we get our Samsung Pay taps every week.


*it's a targeted email offer I got,  don't think it's for general use,  doesn't show in my app*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *it's a targeted email offer I got,  don't think it's for general use,  doesn't show in my app*


Same! Says they missed me but I go at least 3x per week! Lol


----------



## bababear_50

I just received a direct *My Offers* via email .
They are saying the offers are good till Aug 31st.

Old El Paso Taco or Fajita seasoning buy 3 get 15 airmiles
Bounty paper napkins buy 2 packs get 50 airmiles

Nothing really new here as these have been in my offers for weeks.

I really wish they would get a new marketing group together.
Oh and *My Offers* has tech issues and is down.
Hugs
Mel

Edited to add:
No more spend offer for me!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just popping in to say hello.  Hello!

I've been stuck down the Youtube rabbit hole of resort videos.  I'm beyond excited for my January vacation.  I've been buying a few of the things that we will need....much easier to find now rather than Dec/Jan.   Last week I was having a conversation with someone at work about travel and she said that she is pretty sure that I could travel now and not have to quarantine before coming back to work    so now I'm confident that we will be able to go.   AND.....as soon as I can confirm that this week....I'm booking something for September.   DD and I were talking about going to WDW but I looked into it and A. the only rooms left are $350+/night and B. Covid is out of control down there so that's a hard no.   We've talked about Mexico so maybe.  I just looked at Cuba and we could fly business class if we go there which would be really nice.

On the AM front...I did manage to get back to Sobeys on Friday to use the Mastercard email offer.  I walked out with 167 miles plus the 25 for using MC instore and 150 for my email offer.  I somehow also managed to keep my total to $126 pre tax.   I would say that's a good AM day.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hello! I would reconsider Mexico too as cases are high there as well. DR might be a better choice?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1419965?page=8
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1419491

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1419496
Sobeys Urban Fresh Ont
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1419498
Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Finally, next week (not this coming week) is Max a Miles. Here's hoping they give us some good deals. Eating my way through the freezer this week to prepare.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Finally, next week (not this coming week) is Max a Miles. Here's hoping they give us some good deals. Eating my way through the freezer this week to prepare.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## bababear_50

​
Help the student in your life prep for school and campus life with *7x the Miles* sitewide until August 16! Shop for laptops, backpacks, books, apparel and more.​


Terms & Conditions here:
https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/ter...ium=email&utm_content=bts-terms_placement_tcsHugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hello! I would reconsider Mexico too as cases are high there as well. DR might be a better choice?


I've done a bit of reading in the last day or two and it does seem like Mexico is not in a good place.  However,  from what I can tell the issues are not at the resorts. The problem is the fact that there are basically no rules out in the streets....people are only required to wear a mask when entering certain buildings and even that is not enforced.  Basically, they are living like nothing is going on.  The resorts all have very strict IPAC policies that are enforced and the workers are vax'd.  I think if I'm going to do this I'm going to pay for an upgraded suite with plunge pool and butler service.  That way we have very little need to leave our suite.  I'll use some AM to offset the additional cost.

I would be totally fine going to the DR but I'm pretty sure that DD will say no because we are going in January.    Mexico was her idea when I explained how WDW was off the table.  She's never been to Mexico and the last time I went she said she never wanted to go....no idea why.  Anyway, I started the conversation with  the appropriate person at work today but I only got a partial answer, it was yes, but the convo was interrupted so I didn't get the details.  Hopefully I will find out tomorrow.  I suspect that a couple of PCR tests will be part of the equation.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## bababear_50

Heading to Foodland tomorrow morning.......
temptation ............
mini cinnamon donuts ......buy 1 package get 1 package free.

Ok new day to celebrate just created 
Aug 5 National Mini donuts Day!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

dancin Disney style said:


> I've done a bit of reading in the last day or two and it does seem like Mexico is not in a good place.  However,  from what I can tell the issues are not at the resorts. The problem is the fact that there are basically no rules out in the streets....people are only required to wear a mask when entering certain buildings and even that is not enforced.  Basically, they are living like nothing is going on.  The resorts all have very strict IPAC policies that are enforced and the workers are vax'd.  I think if I'm going to do this I'm going to pay for an upgraded suite with plunge pool and butler service.  That way we have very little need to leave our suite.  I'll use some AM to offset the additional cost.



Yeah I am totally happy with the all-inclusive, staying on the resort-style of Mexican vacation.  We tend to distance ourselves from people anyway... LOL

In AM news... at Safeway admittedly I went a little crazy on the Crystal Light/MIO water flavourings.  They are 3.99, buy 4 get 40 AM.  
Now we have flavours for water to last probably until the end of the year _and_ 120 AM.    XD


----------



## Kiley

Does anyone think that AM will bring back the Disney pass reward?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Kiley said:


> Does anyone think that AM will bring back the Disney pass reward?


You have to get them through Redtag now. They made that change a while back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Another week that I just got too tired by the time Wednesday rolled around so i decided to toss the dice and see how I would make out shopping on this week's flyer, even went in blind without looking at it until today (yup, living on the wild side )

I had a GREAT (for Metro that is) trip and once again glad I waited the extra day even if I would miss out on some miles for my milk that was on sale and had 10 miles/2 cartons. *

*I had a threshold spend that I easily met (130 is a joke these days, regularly cracking 200 every other week, sigh)*
*ice cream was on sale with miles - 4.99 buy 2 get 15, *
*still have the spend 15 on selection get 15 promo going on*
*teeny-tiny cans of Dr Pepper 3.49 buy 2 get 6 miles - almost 1:1 and a nice treat size for hubby's Friday pizza night*
* small ham for hubby on sale  with an unexpected shelf of 3 miles offer*
* AND SURPRISE my milk was STILL on for 5.49 buy 2 get 10, *

*Spent $204.62 before tax and snagged 240 miles PLUS i will get the 60 miles for the emailed threshold offer. AWESOME haul after some pitiful weeks!!*

*Receipt** looks nice:*

*Base miles: 10*
* Bonus miles:100 *
*threshold offer 130*
*My total has cracked 15,000 now I just need them to start selling annual passes again so i can get the first one for our 2023 trip!!!*


----------



## juniorbugman

So remember that I used my points to get my nephew a PS5 thru rewards and he gave me the equivalent value in cash? Well last week our TV died so I used his money to buy our new TV so now indirectly Air Miles paid for my TV.  Worked out well for both of us.


----------



## Kiley

dancin Disney style said:


> You have to get them through Redtag now. They made that change a while back.


What does that mean?


----------



## bababear_50

Kiley said:


> What does that mean?




Hi Kiley
Welcome

So go to the Airmiles web site and look at the menu bar.......
https://www.airmiles.ca/en.html
Look for Travel


OffersShow submenu options for Offers
RewardsShow submenu options for Rewards
TravelShow submenu options for Travel
TRAVEL PRODUCTS
Flights
Hotels
Car rentals
Vacation packages
Cruises
US Parks
Travel insurance

All Travel
MORE TRAVEL OPTIONS
Travel bookings
Travel Information
Get Miles on travel
Where you can fly



Help



Look under US Parks
Click on it
TRAVEL PRODUCTS


Flights
Hotels
Car rentals
Vacation packages
Cruises
US Parks
Travel insurance


Red Tag is a travel agency that is now the provider of Disneyland /Universal Orlando & Disney World Tickets.
https://www.redtag.ca/
HOMEVACATIONSFLIGHT+HOTELFLIGHTSHOTELSCAR RENTALSLAST MINUTECRUISESLAS VEGASGROUPSAIR MILES ®

Please read carefully as many of the tickets once bought are NON REFUNDABLE>

Hope that helps
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *Another week that I just got too tired by the time Wednesday rolled around so i decided to toss the dice and see how I would make out shopping on this week's flyer, even went in blind without looking at it until today (yup, living on the wild side )
> 
> I had a GREAT (for Metro that is) trip and once again glad I waited the extra day even if I would miss out on some miles for my milk that was on sale and had 10 miles/2 cartons. *
> 
> *I had a threshold spend that I easily met (130 is a joke these days, regularly cracking 200 every other week, sigh)*
> *ice cream was on sale with miles - 4.99 buy 2 get 15, *
> *still have the spend 15 on selection get 15 promo going on*
> *teeny-tiny cans of Dr Pepper 3.49 buy 2 get 6 miles - almost 1:1 and a nice treat size for hubby's Friday pizza night*
> * small ham for hubby on sale  with an unexpected shelf of 3 miles offer*
> * AND SURPRISE my milk was STILL on for 5.49 buy 2 get 10, *
> 
> *Spent $204.62 before tax and snagged 240 miles PLUS i will get the 60 miles for the emailed threshold offer. AWESOME haul after some pitiful weeks!!*
> 
> *Receipt** looks nice:*
> 
> *Base miles: 10*
> * Bonus miles:100 *
> *threshold offer 130*
> *My total has cracked 15,000 now I just need them to start selling annual passes again so i can get the first one for our 2023 trip!!!*


Do you buy the Annual Pass with Air Miles through the Personal Shopper?

We're planning to buy them too. But we need to get the Cast Members to apply the value of tickets etc. I've been cashing out my cash miles into Disney giftcards to try and take a big bite out of the remainder...

Also congrats re Metro! Getting a decent haul there is not easy to do!


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Do you buy the Annual Pass with Air Miles through the Personal Shopper?
> 
> We're planning to buy them too. But we need to get the Cast Members to apply the value of tickets etc. I've been cashing out my cash miles into Disney giftcards to try and take a big bite out of the remainder...
> 
> Also congrats re Metro! Getting a decent haul there is not easy to do!


*that's the plan! Don't forget that you can only apply the value of ONE ticket towards an annual pass,  you can pay for the remainder with any other form of payments.  I'm hoping to be able to get at least one pass and then just keep collecting until it's almost time to go and get whatever ticket we can with the personal shopper and upgrade on site.  I already have a ticket in my account that will be applied towards some type of hard ticketed event,  hopefully after hours in animal kingdom *


----------



## Kiley

In


bababear_50 said:


> Hi Kiley
> Welcome
> 
> So go to the Airmiles web site and look at the menu bar.......
> https://www.airmiles.ca/en.html
> Look for Travel
> 
> 
> OffersShow submenu options for Offers
> RewardsShow submenu options for Rewards
> TravelShow submenu options for Travel
> TRAVEL PRODUCTS
> Flights
> Hotels
> Car rentals
> Vacation packages
> Cruises
> US Parks
> Travel insurance
> 
> All Travel
> MORE TRAVEL OPTIONS
> Travel bookings
> Travel Information
> Get Miles on travel
> Where you can fly
> 
> 
> 
> Help
> 
> 
> 
> Look under US Parks
> Click on it
> TRAVEL PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> Flights
> Hotels
> Car rentals
> Vacation packages
> Cruises
> US Parks
> Travel insurance
> 
> 
> Red Tag is a travel agency that is now the provider of Disneyland /Universal Orlando & Disney World Tickets.
> https://www.redtag.ca/View attachment 595063
> HOMEVACATIONSFLIGHT+HOTELFLIGHTSHOTELSCAR RENTALSLAST MINUTECRUISESLAS VEGASGROUPSAIR MILES ®
> 
> Please read carefully as many of the tickets once bought are NON REFUNDABLE>
> 
> Hope that helps
> Mel



Interesting. I kept checking under “event tickets”, or something like that, beca that’s how I got them in 2019. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *that's the plan! Don't forget that you can only apply the value of ONE ticket towards an annual pass,  you can pay for the remainder with any other form of payments.  I'm hoping to be able to get at least one pass and then just keep collecting until it's almost time to go and get whatever ticket we can with the personal shopper and upgrade on site.  I already have a ticket in my account that will be applied towards some type of hard ticketed event,  hopefully after hours in animal kingdom *


Good to know! We have 4, 7-day tickets under each of our names. Hoping to apply them to 4 annual passes!


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
Trip to Foodland..... don't bother if you want to stock up on the 95 cent bottles of pop.... not worth the drive... the manager is limiting it to 4 bottles ,,no sign in the store and no limit posted in the flyer ..felt like bait and switch.
Oatmeal had terrible expiry dates.
Mini donuts were out but they were frozen??? Naw....
Not a happy shopper.

Now I haven't been to Metro in months ,,actually a 10 min walk from my home.
Just popped in there tonight and I am happy with everything I got..
They have everything that is in the flyer,,,,, fresh..... good..... expiry dates and well priced.
Plus lean ground beef was on sale,,, we don't eat beef very often but it's been awhile since I've seen a deal on it.
Well worth a quick evening visit and my cash airmiles paid for it all.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing
> Trip to Foodland..... don't bother if you want to stock up on the 95 cent bottles of pop.... not worth the drive... the manager is limiting it to 4 bottles ,,no sign in the store and no limit posted in the flyer ..felt like bait and switch.
> Oatmeal had terrible expiry dates.
> Mini donuts were out but they were frozen??? Naw....
> Not a happy shopper.
> 
> Now I haven't been to Metro in months ,,actually a 10 min walk from my home.
> Just popped in there tonight and I am happy with everything I got..
> They have everything that is in the flyer,,,,, fresh..... good..... expiry dates and well priced.
> Plus lean ground beef was on sale,,, we don't eat beef very often but it's been awhile since I've seen a deal on it.
> Well worth a quick evening visit and my cash airmiles paid for it all.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I bought some cinnamon sugar mini donuts from Walmart today for $2 but haven't tried them yet.   Guess it will be my road trip food tomorrow.


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Another week that I just got too tired by the time Wednesday rolled around so i decided to toss the dice and see how I would make out shopping on this week's flyer, even went in blind without looking at it until today (yup, living on the wild side )
> 
> I had a GREAT (for Metro that is) trip and once again glad I waited the extra day even if I would miss out on some miles for my milk that was on sale and had 10 miles/2 cartons. *
> 
> *I had a threshold spend that I easily met (130 is a joke these days, regularly cracking 200 every other week, sigh)*
> *ice cream was on sale with miles - 4.99 buy 2 get 15, *
> *still have the spend 15 on selection get 15 promo going on*
> *teeny-tiny cans of Dr Pepper 3.49 buy 2 get 6 miles - almost 1:1 and a nice treat size for hubby's Friday pizza night*
> * small ham for hubby on sale  with an unexpected shelf of 3 miles offer*
> * AND SURPRISE my milk was STILL on for 5.49 buy 2 get 10, *
> 
> *Spent $204.62 before tax and snagged 240 miles PLUS i will get the 60 miles for the emailed threshold offer. AWESOME haul after some pitiful weeks!!*
> 
> *Receipt** looks nice:*
> 
> *Base miles: 10*
> * Bonus miles:100 *
> *threshold offer 130*
> *My total has cracked 15,000 now I just need them to start selling annual passes again so i can get the first one for our 2023 trip!!!*


I think I’m going to get a DL AP via Airmiles too if they can be bought online. I suspect a scenario where they may only be available from the ticket booths though (or maybe in such a way AM can’t purchase for us) …just a feeling I got from the press release. That said with park reservations, I also may opt for a 5 day PH ticket that just gets upgraded a few days in - 4 days of reservations are often enough, but I really prefer 8-10 days at DL.

The good news is, the new APs are soooo much cheaper than I expected. The AP I had didn’t go up in price but has more blackout dates that don’t fuss me at all and likely wouldn’t conflict with a trip. But also went up from 2-4 reservations! Win win! Based on my math… I suspect an Enchant AP is about 8500AM - truly not bad at all. (I was quoted 5500 for 5 day PH).

Now, for the world to be a little more 2019 and a little less 2020/2021….


----------



## ottawamom

Was there an opt in button for the Metro email. I just received one for DS account and I don't see anywhere to opt in.


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.metro.ca/en/airmiles
I know for me I have to go to the Metro site above.... log in and load the offers.
Once I log in I go to *Just For Me* link
I never seem to get good threshold offers or email offers.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hmmmm...just when I thought that Safeway wouldn't have any offers for me this week.  I see a couple of offers that I think I would like to do. 

1 - granola bars.  I'll get 10...some for home and then donate the rest.  Youngest ds still likes to eat them.

2 -  Keg Giftcard  Not sure if I will get one or two.  One for us for our anniversary dinner...and one for a gift maybe.  I'll have to take a look at our budget this month.  

3- Personal offer of spend 30.00 get 10 AM

4- Personal offer of Fresh chicken buy 10.00 get 15 AM.  

Might be a good week of AM at Safeway for our household.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hmmmm...just when I thought that Safeway wouldn't have any offers for me this week.  I see a couple of offers that I think I would like to do.
> 
> 1 - granola bars.  I'll get 10...some for home and then donate the rest.  Youngest ds still likes to eat them.
> 
> 2 -  Keg Giftcard  Not sure if I will get one or two.  One for us for our anniversary dinner...and one for a gift maybe.  I'll have to take a look at our budget this month.
> 
> 3- Personal offer of spend 30.00 get 10 AM
> 
> 4- Personal offer of Fresh chicken buy 10.00 get 15 AM.
> 
> Might be a good week of AM at Safeway for our household.


Thank you! I must have forgotten to look at the flyer this week and was thinking about last week’s that had very little. 
I can do the granola bars- kids prefer the nature valley but they’ll eat the Quaker too.

I’ll also pick up a Keg gift card (or 2).We just went there last week for DH birthday but we go a few times a year so it will get used.

DH also likes the Mio water enhancers for buy 4 get 40 AM. 
Could be a good AM week for me at Safeway!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

cari12 said:


> DH also likes the Mio water enhancers for buy 4 get 40 AM.


OOOOO missed that one.  I use Mio  all the time.  I'll have to  see the price on them before committing to that one.


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Metro today, spent $131 before taxes and earned 176 AM, not too bad, but I think I paid more for a few things than I normally would. But I have a bad migraine and was not paying much attention. At least I earned some airmiles this week.


----------



## ottawamom

You're doing better than I am today. I also went shopping at Metro. Had a brain fart in the car (not following my usual exiting the car routine) and forgot to put my mask on. I got all the way through the produce section before I realized I wasn't wearing it. Mad panic to find my mask and get it on my face.

I've been feeling so very guilty since. How could that have happened. I can't wait for Covid to be done. There are just too many things to remember and it's starting to get in the way of my Airmiles focus.


----------



## ottawamom

It's coming back.



Not what we were hoping for. Looks like we are stuck with these small bonus offer promotions.

95AM for using 3 offers. 100AM for spending $250 at participating partners. 3000 for the CC.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Pumpkin1172 said:


> OOOOO missed that one.  I use Mio  all the time.  I'll have to  see the price on them before committing to that one.


they are 3.99 and it also includes the actual Kool Aid ones too


----------



## Kiley

kristabelle13 said:


> I think I’m going to get a DL AP via Airmiles too if they can be bought online. I suspect a scenario where they may only be available from the ticket booths though (or maybe in such a way AM can’t purchase for us) …just a feeling I got from the press release. That said with park reservations, I also may opt for a 5 day PH ticket that just gets upgraded a few days in - 4 days of reservations are often enough, but I really prefer 8-10 days at DL.
> 
> The good news is, the new APs are soooo much cheaper than I expected. The AP I had didn’t go up in price but has more blackout dates that don’t fuss me at all and likely wouldn’t conflict with a trip. But also went up from 2-4 reservations! Win win! Based on my math… I suspect an Enchant AP is about 8500AM - truly not bad at all. (I was quoted 5500 for 5 day PH).
> 
> Now, for the world to be a little more 2019 and a little less 2020/2021….


How do you buy an AP with Airmiles?


----------



## kristabelle13

Kiley said:


> How do you buy an AP with Airmiles?


With the Onyx personal shopper. Assuming they are set up in a way that a third party can purchase them like before.


----------



## Kiley

ottawamom said:


> It's coming back.
> 
> View attachment 595244
> 
> Not what we were hoping for. Looks like we are stuck with these small bonus offer promotions.
> 
> 95AM for using 3 offers. 100AM for spending $250 at participating partners. 3000 for the CC.


I don’t see this offer anywhere on my Airmiles page. When does it start?


----------



## ottawamom

Aug 26th.


----------



## bababear_50

Kiley said:


> How do you buy an AP with Airmiles?





Kiley said:


> How do you buy an AP with Airmiles?



Hi Kiley

As Kristabelle said
there are three levels to airmiles
Blue card
Gold card
Black card (Onyx)
Have a look here
This explains what level you are and what the benefits are.

BlueGoldOnyx®
*How to qualify*

Get *up to 999 Miles *in a calendar year

Get *1,000 to 5,999 Miles *in a calendar year

Get *6,000 Miles or more *in a calendar year

https://www.airmiles.ca/en/profile/status-benefits.html
When you have a black card Onyx....  you can call and speak to a personal shopper and request
Dream miles rewards which are not found in the catalogue. You will be asking for a Quote ,,, however once you have the quote usually you will only have x number of days to decide as the quote usually expires in a week or two.
I know many people here who have requested quotes for After Hours Party tickets & Annual Passes. (AP).

The rewards for Onyx have been lacking since Covid however we are hopeful they will return.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

For new people wondering what Bonus Booms are
They seem to have replaced regular..... fun....... half decent...... promos previously offered by Airmiles.
We all miss the regular promos!!!!!!!!
They seem to be more about getting people to sign up for BMO credit cards and also getting people to do a thresh hold spend on the credit card (BMO).
****After all remember they are asking for 3 purchases and only giving 95 Airmiles which is worth like $10.00 cash airmiles.***

Here is a direct link to previous Bonus Boom promos

https://www.disboards.com/threads/airmiles-bonus-boom-bust-june-17th-30th-2021.3840899/
A few days before the Bonus Boom starts usually ** Donald My Hero ** (Jacqueline) will start a new Bonus Boom Thread) OR continue a previous one).

Next One is schedule for August 26 to Sept 8th,,,in my opinion kind of late in the shopping season for back to school gear.
Oh well I guess it's better than nothing.


Also
I only mention this because sometimes I read articles here
https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/air-miles-onyx
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Kiley

bababear_50 said:


> For new people wondering what Bonus Booms are
> They seem to have replaced regular..... fun....... half decent...... promos previously offered by Airmiles.
> We all miss the regular promos!!!!!!!!
> They seem to be more about getting people to sign up for BMO credit cards and also getting people to do a thresh hold spend on the credit card (BMO).
> ****After all remember they are asking for 3 purchases and only giving 95 Airmiles which is worth like $10.00 cash airmiles.***
> 
> Here is a direct link to previous Bonus Boom promos
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/airmiles-bonus-boom-bust-june-17th-30th-2021.3840899/
> A few days before the Bonus Boom starts usually ** Donald My Hero ** (Jacqueline) will start a new Bonus Boom Thread) OR continue a previous one).
> 
> Next One is schedule for August 26 to Sept 8th,,,in my opinion kind of late in the shopping season for back to school gear.
> Oh well I guess it's better than nothing.
> 
> 
> Also
> I only mention this because sometimes I read articles here
> https://creditcardgenius.ca/blog/air-miles-onyx
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. I am Onyx and have asked for regular park passes in the past (when they were sold out through the regular means).  I never even thought of doing an AP that way. Good idea. Probably have enough points for it, too.


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today was $402 for 427 AM. That included 2x $100 Keg gift cards for 100AM each, Quaker granola bars for 95 AM and 2 x the Mio offer of buy 4 get 40 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Safeway shop today was $402 for 427 AM. That included 2x $100 Keg gift cards for 100AM each, Quaker granola bars for 95 AM and 2 x the Mio offer of buy 4 get 40 AM.


Well done Cari!
I was able to eke out a little over 200 airmiles for the granola bars & hot cereal but that's about it.
I am really hoping for some Prime Chicken this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

What's for lunch mom?


Ah mom not chips, pop and a sandwich again!!!!

Gheesh and I thought I was being a cool mom.... Lol

Hugs Mel

(Gota love my early morning 35 Airmiles sandwich deals....
maybe I need to buy the Pizza sub tomorrow.)


----------



## ottawamom

Someone posted on another forum that the long awaited 25AM for using 95AM (Sobeys, Foodland) Cash from the Bonus Boom June promotion have finally posted. Unfortunately, I can't log into my account (website issues) to see the transaction but my account total has gone up by 50AM so it's likely there. (edit to add, I got in and they are indeed there)

Check your accounts if you are waiting for these AM.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Someone posted on another forum that the long awaited 25AM for using 95AM (Sobeys, Foodland) Cash from the Bonus Boom June promotion have finally posted. Unfortunately, I can't log into my account (website issues) to see the transaction but my account total has gone up by 50AM so it's likely there. (edit to add, I got in and they are indeed there)
> 
> Check your accounts if you are waiting for these AM.


Thanks. I got mine.


----------



## bababear_50

Early blurry look at the 

Sobeys Ont  Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-12-to-182/all

Early look at The Metro Ont Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-12-to-18

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I have to share with you guys that I was one of the winners of the Sobeys *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *
Your *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *includes:

(1) $50 Sobeys Gift Card
(1) Sobeys Branded Apron
(1) box each of Mondelez Oreos and Cheese Nips (I got Ritz crackers instead)
(1) box of General Mills Honey Nut Cheerios
(2) mini bottles of Coca-Cola
(2) cans of AHA Sparkling Water
(1) bottle of P&G Dawn dish soap
I just received the box today when I got home from the cottage and I had only replied to Sobeys last Thursday.  To bad I didn't receive it during the Olympics because you are supposed to share you watching the Olympics and I guess eating and drinking your winning items.   Oh well the Paralympic Games  are coming up so I will save until then.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I have to share with you guys that I was one of the winners of the Sobeys *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *
> Your *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *includes:
> 
> (1) $50 Sobeys Gift Card
> (1) Sobeys Branded Apron
> (1) box each of Mondelez Oreos and Cheese Nips (I got Ritz crackers instead)
> (1) box of General Mills Honey Nut Cheerios
> (2) mini bottles of Coca-Cola
> (2) cans of AHA Sparkling Water
> (1) bottle of P&G Dawn dish soap
> I just received the box today when I got home from the cottage and I had only replied to Sobeys last Thursday.  To bad I didn't receive it during the Olympics because you are supposed to share you watching the Olympics and I guess eating and drinking your winning items.   Oh well the Para Olympics are coming up so I will save until then.
> View attachment 596274



Well that is just awesome Hon!
Congratulations!!!
Maybe you could have the Bears join you & the family to watch the Paralympic Games !!

Enjoy!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Well that is just awesome Hon!
> Congratulations!!!
> Maybe you could have the Bears join you & the family to watch the Paralympic Games !!
> View attachment 596275
> Enjoy!
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 596276


Ooh I could use the Kraft Peanut Butter Bears as I have a pair of them.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> I have to share with you guys that I was one of the winners of the Sobeys *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *
> Your *TEAM CANADA VIEWING KIT PRIZE WINNER *includes:
> 
> (1) $50 Sobeys Gift Card
> (1) Sobeys Branded Apron
> (1) box each of Mondelez Oreos and Cheese Nips (I got Ritz crackers instead)
> (1) box of General Mills Honey Nut Cheerios
> (2) mini bottles of Coca-Cola
> (2) cans of AHA Sparkling Water
> (1) bottle of P&G Dawn dish soap
> I just received the box today when I got home from the cottage and I had only replied to Sobeys last Thursday.  To bad I didn't receive it during the Olympics because you are supposed to share you watching the Olympics and I guess eating and drinking your winning items.   Oh well the Paralympic Games  are coming up so I will save until then.


Congrats!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney

OH MY GOSH!!!!!

AngelDisney!!!!!!!
You just brightened my evening like nighttime fireworks exploding!


A package AngelDisney sent me last year went MIA and she kindly sent me another one.
I love it.
I can use it on my sensory cart at work with markers/pens/pencils OR better yet I think I will keep my special hand sanitizer and hand wipes
in it.
Here is a picture of it.






Your kindness is deeply appreciated!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> AngelDisney
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!!!!
> 
> AngelDisney!!!!!!!
> You just brightened my evening like nighttime fireworks exploding!
> View attachment 596283
> 
> A package AngelDisney sent me last year went MIA and she kindly sent me another one.
> I love it.
> I can use it on my sensory cart at work with markers/pens/pencils OR better yet I think I will keep my special hand sanitizer and hand wipes
> in it.
> Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kindness is deeply appreciated!
> Hugs
> Mel



I have been wondering about its safe arrival. Glad that you like it!


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I've officially lost my mind.   I booked a trip to Mexico last night  for  October.   I added all the upgrades  and used AM to offset the additional costs.  LOL....used DD's account that I was planning to get the balance up high enough this year for 2 WDW tickets.  Her account is now down to 574 miles.   I'm excited and scared all at the same time.  I totally caved to peer pressure after some conversations at work.  Basically everyone said go, you need a break, live your life.   DD who will be coming with me was jumping on the bed last night....she gets to shop for cute vacation clothes   She has also never flown business class.

I was super shocked after I booked DH said he was glad I booked it and that I need it.   AND....he's going to take the week off and stay home with the dog.


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1420532
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1420878
Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1420530
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1420534
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

We have enjoyed our mini TO break so much that I want to book something else now. I will be checking what we can do when I get home. I would ideally do Disney but not sure right now, we do have it booked for December but I think I will cancel and book something else. Can't cruise because of all the weird vaccination rules. I was going to wait for kiddo to be 12 and get his vaccines but I am not sure I want to wait now. Thus has been really nice even if Wonderland wasn't the best (it isnt Disney, and I am old lol)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> So I've officially lost my mind. I booked a trip to Mexico last night for October. I added all the upgrades and used AM to offset the additional costs. LOL....used DD's account that I was planning to get the balance up high enough this year for 2 WDW tickets. Her account is now down to 574 miles. I'm excited and scared all at the same time. I totally caved to peer pressure after some conversations at work. Basically everyone said go, you need a break, live your life. DD who will be coming with me was jumping on the bed last night....she gets to shop for cute vacation clothes  She has also never flown business class.


That is awesome!!!!!  Enjoy!!!  Lord knows many of us need a vacation get away right now.  It has been a very long, exhausting, and stressful 18 months.   Enjoy your trip!!!  I"m sooo excited for you.   

I can't get DH to commit to a vacation spot yet.  But I have my picks for a few different destinations.  That way I'm prepared...and can act quickly.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1420532
> 
> Metro Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1420878
> 
> Sobeys Ont Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1420530
> 
> Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1420534
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks! I was debating doing a Foodland shop today, but I think I'll wait. I'm going to be able to do okay with the offers at Foodland next week.


----------



## bababear_50

I know it's Max A Miles but I am truly having a hard time finding anything that is not over priced for the amount of Airmiles offered.
It might be sandwich/pop/chips for me this week .
I'll keep looking though.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> We have enjoyed our mini TO break so much that I want to book something else now. I will be checking what we can do when I get home. I would ideally do Disney but not sure right now, we do have it booked for December but I think I will cancel and book something else. Can't cruise because of all the weird vaccination rules. I was going to wait for kiddo to be 12 and get his vaccines but I am not sure I want to wait now. Thus has been really nice even if Wonderland wasn't the best (it isnt Disney, and I am old lol)


Come to Mexico.

We very badly wanted to be going to WDW but with what is happening in FL there is not a chance in he77 that I would go there now.  I'm heartbroken at the thought of it being another year until I get there but I'm pretty sure that's what will happen.   I have been there every year (1-3/year) since 2004....out last trip was Dec 2019.  LOL...isn't it funny how 2020 /2021 is all the same year now?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh my goodness sooo many things I'm excited to see in the flyers with miles!!!!!!!!

Foodland:*

*Rice cakes 1.99 buy 9 get 95 miles I'll be getting 18! Price might be a tad high but we're right out*
* Crave TV dinners 4.49 buy 3 get 30 miles I'll actually be getting the breakfast ones for our daughter, don't care about price - I'll be posting soon about why, our lives are a mess!*
*Renees dressing for hubby 4.99 buy 2 get 20 miles - I'll need to check the date *

*Sobeys:*

*Ice cream 4.99 buy 2 get 20*
*Brita filters box of 6 30.99 get 20 miles (rarely go on sale so any miles is a bonus!)*

*I'll more than likely grab some of the chocolate bars from metro for hubby 3/$6 buy 3 get 25 miles

Now to figure out which actual Foodland & Sobey's to hit up!*


----------



## ottawamom

For the first time in a long time I have printed up a grocery list in Excel. It might be a day that begins to look like Blue Friday haul of years gone by. It's not quite there but in the AM drought days we have now it's better than nothing. I hope the store I shop at actually has stock on the shelves for a change.


----------



## hdrolfe

All that driving to and from TO will let me fill up a second time at Shell this month and get 75 AM for two fill ups. I got gas at the OnRoute's on the way there and back so will need to wait a bit, and sadly they were not Shell.

Not sure I'll be getting much groceries this week, most of what I bought last week went into the freezer and cupboards so we are set for the week. Except for some fruit. Won't be heading to Sobeys though  nothing I really want/need.


----------



## bababear_50

The long search for a few Airmiles for me....

Ok I talked myself in and then out of the ice cream ,,,, well because even though I say it will be for my sons I'll end up eating it and it;s a no go for my stomach right now. I reserve the right to change my mind though.

I will pick up some pancake syrup and maybe some rice cakes.
Maybe I will get some half decent *My Offers* tomorrow morning.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I did get to Safeway on my way home to get the granola bars, Mio and one 100.00 GC to The Keg.  136.00 and 246 AM.  I think that's a win.  I have pulled aside 5 boxes of the granola bars to donate.  We really don't need that many granola bars in the house.  

I will have to take a look at the new flyer and see if there is anything for us.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm sure i could use Google, the Airmiles site or even Shell but I'm really hoping someone will take the time to give me a quick answer. If i get gas at Shell (i know, GASP, we always go to PetroCan but I've been driving a lot and might as well get the miles) am I able to scan my Samsung Pay app at the pump or do I need to go inside? I really prefer to pay at the pump but also want the extra miles that using my phone will give me. NO I do not want to download their app to pay because that's not how I roll, I'd rather use my physical credit card.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry J I don't have Samsung Pay so I can't comment .

My shop this morning ........ Good Airmiles Haul
spend $140.02
Airmiles 596
plus spend $85 get 20 Airmiles *My Offers* which didn't show on the receipt so I called and they are adding them manually.
We have lots of pancake mix and syrup with great expiration dates.
I'll drop some off at my son's homes later today.
We make these with the mix ..............

They can be bagged and frozen ,,, then just pop them into the toaster.

Happy safe shopping everyone!~
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I finally looked at this weeks flyer.  I could find a couple of items that I " could " spend money on...but in all reality...I would just be purchasing to get the AM.  I might venture in and see which ice cream treats would get the bonus miles.  I just don't want to buy 5 or 10 of something, when in reality we really don't eat that much (or need to).  I would have bought the Johnsonville meat/sausage, but at this point in summer, I don't need to buy 5 to get the AM.  We rarely eat those items. 

Dh gave me the hairy eyeball when I walked into the house the the granola bars and Mio   I dropped off 5 of the granola boxes already, as there are renovations happening and they moved their donation box.  I really need to stay within our monthly budget.  



Donald - my hero said:


> am I able to scan my Samsung Pay app at the pump or do I need to go inside? I really prefer to pay at the pump but also want the extra miles that using my phone will give me. NO I do not want to download their app to pay because that's not how I roll, I'd rather use my physical credit card.


Dh uses the app for pay at the pump.  So I can't help you either.  I fill up my car at Stupidstore/ NO frill to catch some of the personal offers with optimum.  Trying to get the best of both point worlds


----------



## ottawamom

I shopped at Sobeys this morning and only purchased items I will use in the next 30 days or so. It was hard not taking advantage of some good deals but like others I'm really trying to only pick up things we need. Came out with 426AM. Not bad, not as good as the old days but...

I also stopped in at Metro to pick up a few things. DH had a coupon loaded for Dempsters bread get 3AM. The other coupon loaded worked but that one didn't. It was a new flavour of bread and maybe that was the issue. Metro doesn't have a number you can call so I sent a long email to their contact us. It's only 3AM but this isn't the first time this has happened and it's about time they started doing something about it. It won't matter if they ignore the email but maybe they will post the AM.

Sobeys promised to post 10AM for a pie I picked up 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting to see those. If I were collecting tonnes of AM I would let these little ones slip by but they have us in such a drought we have to get them wherever we can.

Rant over.


----------



## AngelDisney

I only took advantage of the Charmin offer at Sobeys. Still have granola bars from previous offers. It’s time for the Sobeys Gift Card offer!


----------



## ottawamom

I second that. I used my last GC on this weeks shop. I haven't been out of GC for months.


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm sure i could use Google, the Airmiles site or even Shell but I'm really hoping someone will take the time to give me a quick answer. If i get gas at Shell (i know, GASP, we always go to PetroCan but I've been driving a lot and might as well get the miles) am I able to scan my Samsung Pay app at the pump or do I need to go inside? I really prefer to pay at the pump but also want the extra miles that using my phone will give me. NO I do not want to download their app to pay because that's not how I roll, I'd rather use my physical credit card.  *


I haven't found a way to scan at the pump...


----------



## Debbie

I went to Foodland tonight. I wasn't aware that they had changed their hours, so it was a good thing that 1) I had a list and 2) I know the store. No sooner had I picked up my 2 salads that I heard "Letting you know that the store closes in 10 minutes" over the PA. 
I got almost everything on my list, leaving a couple of things that I decided wasn't worth the effort, and noting that they didn't have any pancake mix. Booooo! Only 1 item that didn't have AM attached....some pita chips for the girl who lives in the basement.  Good thing I love her. LOL 
Spent $135 and got 401 AM for the win.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I’m going to go check out foodland and see if I can grab a few things .. I’m teetering towards 20k I think I need 40 more am. 
I worked a 16 yesterday and eves today and tomorrow. Then at 8 Monday am .. I’m counting down until Tuesday . 
I think I’ve decided to keep the boys home . And it’s scary . Near the end of last year little C lost interest and I’m hoping summer break and all it will be a new start.. sigh Big C thrived at home, and lost our before school care spot. So I couldn’t work until 9 every day .. makes it really hard . DS 19 is home big he can’t even drive them bc of course 3days a week he too starts at 8 am.
Boys dad is up for a visit . Although I giggled I feel kinda bad he’s not allowed in the arena to watch little C Monday bc their screening question is have you been outside of a Canada ? If yes you are not allowed in .. even tho he can travel freely being vaxxed and with a pcr .. places may need to rethink some of their screenings .. 
Hope all is well, just wanted to check in and say hello .. while I sit here at work


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been looking for decent shoes since before we left for Disney in January 2020 and just hadn't had any luck until Friday when I braved the mall.  Ok so the 2 stores I needed to go to are rarely busy - pick up an order at Northern Reflections (about 90% of my wardrobe comes from there with the rest being Disney stuff ) and then Atmosphere attached to the Sportchek for shoes.  OMG I finally found the perfect pair that suddenly became worthy of huge celebrating!!!! I will often try things on in the store and then check if I can order them cheaper online and even maybe earn some miles.  MASSIVE SCORE!!! Merrell is a store in the portal, it's currently got 10x multiplier AND the sitewide 7x to boot.

Signed up for their newsletter to get 15% off my first order,  spent $130 and snagged 96 miles.  That's a great return for online shopping in my mind. *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been looking for decent shoes since before we left for Disney in January 2020 and just hadn't had any luck until Friday when I braved the mall.  Ok so the 2 stores I needed to go to are rarely busy - pick up an order at Northern Reflections (about 90% of my wardrobe comes from there with the rest being Disney stuff ) and then Atmosphere attached to the Sportchek for shoes.  OMG I finally found the perfect pair that suddenly became worthy of huge celebrating!!!! I will often try things on in the store and then check if I can order them cheaper online and even maybe earn some miles.  MASSIVE SCORE!!! Merrell is a store in the portal, it's currently got 10x multiplier AND the sitewide 7x to boot.
> 
> Signed up for their newsletter to get 15% off my first order,  spent $130 and snagged 96 miles.  That's a great return for online shopping in my mind. *


You just corrupted me and I actually bought 2 pairs of shoes.   I can't find my Columbia shoes anymore so I bought 2 different pairs of waterproof Merrell shoes.  I feel ripped off  (LOL) as I only got a promo code of 10% off but they came out cheaper than if I had bought some at Sportchek.   I spent more than $130 so I will see what my airmiles comes out to be.
I too buy a lot of clothes at Northern Reflections but haven't shopped there since before Christmas.  I looked online this year to buy some new tops but the ones I liked were only in petite size and I am not petite.  I actually bought 5 tops last year and I feel that 3 of them were petite length and 2 were just perfect.  I gave 1 of them to my sister since she has a normal body length and I have a long body.  Last year for Christmas my nephew gave me a bunch of character tshirts (not Disney) so I am happy wearing them since and I have last years fancy tops if I got out anywhere.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> You just corrupted me and I actually bought 2 pairs of shoes.   I can't find my Columbia shoes anymore so I bought 2 different pairs of waterproof Merrell shoes.  I feel ripped off  (LOL) as I only got a promo code of 10% off but they came out cheaper than if I had bought some at Sportchek.   I spent more than $130 so I will see what my airmiles comes out to be.
> I too buy a lot of clothes at Northern Reflections but haven't shopped there since before Christmas.  I looked online this year to buy some new tops but the ones I liked were only in petite size and I am not petite.  I actually bought 5 tops last year and I feel that 3 of them were petite length and 2 were just perfect.  I gave 1 of them to my sister since she has a normal body length and I have a long body.  Last year for Christmas my nephew gave me a bunch of character tshirts (not Disney) so I am happy wearing them since and I have last years fancy tops if I got out anywhere.


*Yeah i agree about the sizing of Northern's clothing the last couple of years it's been all over the place! I've stopped buying the "everyday fit" because they are either too short or within 4 washings look like a boxy square and went to the semi or relaxed fit last year. This year I've either changed shape or they've switched sizing again URGH! 

I hope i didn't steer you wrong with the miles calculations for the shoes (mine arrive today BTW, can't wait!)
1 mile/$20 so for $130  I get 6 base miles
10x for the store = 6*10 -6 (only get the base miles once) = 54
7x for the site = 6*7 -6 = 36
for a total of 96

Anyone want to check my math???*


----------



## Jaydee51

good morning all, is the AA.com miles purchase a good deal?


----------



## kerreyn

Jaydee51 said:


> good morning all, is the AA.com miles purchase a good deal?



AA miles? Is this for American Airlines points program?

This thread is for Air Miles - it's a Canadian points program.


----------



## bababear_50

Paging 
*hdrolfe*

Oh Heather
They lowered the age Hon
*Ontario approves COVID vaccine for 11-year-olds turning 12 before end of 2021*


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...f-2021/ar-AANqsch?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Paging
> *hdrolfe*
> 
> Oh Heather
> They lowered the age Hon
> *Ontario approves COVID vaccine for 11-year-olds turning 12 before end of 2021*
> 
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...f-2021/ar-AANqsch?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
> Hugs Mel



I'm on it  Starts tomorrow... I'll be booking him an appointment asap or finding a drop in place to go. Then I just have to worry about my "mixed dose" and sort that out so we can cruise!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm on it  Starts tomorrow... I'll be booking him an appointment asap or finding a drop in place to go. Then I just have to worry about my "mixed dose" and sort that out so we can cruise!


YEAH!!
Happy Day!!


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Sobeys Ont Flyer
Aug 19th -Aug 25th
Someone must have been reading the posts here on the Airmiles thread from last week ...........

Give & Get
Buy $150 Sobeys Gift Card get 100 Airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-19-to-252/all
Early look at Metro
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-19-to-25/all
I'm good for 3 boxes of crackers at Metro
25 Airmiles.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

T&C conditions
BMO email Offer I got
I need help understanding if Sobeys or Foodland would be included in this offer ?
Thanks
Mel


This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Mastercard cardholder who received this email. To qualify for the AIR MILES® Bonus Miles, you must first click the "Activate offer" button from the email offer invitation and then spend a minimum of $100 on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card in the Food and Beverage category as defined below, by August 23, 2021 to get 100 Bonus Miles.

Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including "Package stores, Beer, Liquor" (MCC 5921), "Eating Places, Restaurants" (MCC 5812), "Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns" (MCC 5813), and "Fast Food Restaurants" (MCC 5814). BMO ("Bank of Montreal") cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.

The minimum spend requirement is cumulative over the offer period and all purchases must be made to your account (less any refunds and excluding cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments). Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per AIR MILES Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. The Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account by November 15, 2021. Offer is subject to change without notice.

This Bonus Offer is in addition to the base Miles collected on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card.

Get​

100​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you spend $100 or more on food and beverages using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *August 23, 2021*.1​


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> T&C conditions
> BMO email Offer I got
> I need help understanding if Sobeys or Foodland would be included in this offer ?
> Thanks
> Mel
> 
> 
> This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Mastercard cardholder who received this email. To qualify for the AIR MILES® Bonus Miles, you must first click the "Activate offer" button from the email offer invitation and then spend a minimum of $100 on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card in the Food and Beverage category as defined below, by August 23, 2021 to get 100 Bonus Miles.
> 
> Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including "Package stores, Beer, Liquor" (MCC 5921), "Eating Places, Restaurants" (MCC 5812), "Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns" (MCC 5813), and "Fast Food Restaurants" (MCC 5814). BMO ("Bank of Montreal") cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.
> 
> The minimum spend requirement is cumulative over the offer period and all purchases must be made to your account (less any refunds and excluding cash advances, cash-like transactions, interest charges, fees, credit or debit adjustments). Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per AIR MILES Collector Number. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. The Bonus Miles will be posted to your Collector Account by November 15, 2021. Offer is subject to change without notice.
> 
> This Bonus Offer is in addition to the base Miles collected on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card.
> 
> 
> Get​
> 
> 
> 100​
> 
> 
> AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​
> 
> 
> when you spend $100 or more on food and beverages using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *August 23, 2021*.1​


I don't think they qualify.  I believe this is for restaurant/bars.  At least that's what it was the last time I received this offer.  
P.S.- my offer is 40 AM's when I spend $100.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I don't think they qualify.  I believe this is for restaurant/bars.  At least that's what it was the last time I received this offer.
> P.S.- my offer is 40 AM's when I spend $100.



Thanks Tink
Naw I'm not really into Bars/ Restaurants right now...lol.
I'll Pass.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Sobeys Ont Flyer
> Aug 19th -Aug 25th
> Someone must have been reading the posts here on the Airmiles thread from last week ...........
> 
> Give & Get
> Buy $150 Sobeys Gift Card get 100 Airmiles
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-19-to-252/all
> Hugs
> Mel


YES! Finally, just what I was hoping for.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Tink
> Naw I'm not really into Bars/ Restaurants right now...lol.
> I'll Pass.
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Not sure if this is an option however there is always the opportunity to purchase a gift card from a restaurant.  Someplace like Red Lobster, East Side Mario's, Swiss Chalet, and use the gift card at a latter date or a gift to use later.  You would have to make the purchase right at the restaurant though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*urgh just got my Mastercard offer after I got home,  no way I'm heading back to a foodland in the near future to spend 50!! Bummer, an extra 75 miles would have been nice
There's no way I could possibly get 50 worth of gas in our tiny car and I'll be waiting for the next bonus boom/ bust that starts on the 26th to hit up staples. 



beep, beep beep back the truck up! Just read the terms and conditions and gift cards aren't excluded, this will be easy!! I'll just pick up one for an anniversary gift for our son and his wife!!!!*


----------



## kristabelle13

Was just thinking I should document the mix and match to make sure I follow up on the 375AM (I know some of you got them basically instantly) — and sure enough tonight they posted! Woot woot!

my BMO offer was load an offer in the app for 25AM. Done and done. There were only 2 to load though. Had to scroll for awhile to find one.


----------



## TammyLynn33

My BMO was spend $750 and get 75. Had the offer came out a couple days ago before the Sens discharged me another $700 I would have been good lol.. 
sigh


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1421488?page=6Gift Card .....  Buy $100 get 50 Airmiles


Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1421482Gift Card ... Buy $150 get 100 Airmiles

Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1421896
Sobeys Urban Fresh Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1421489Gift Card ... Buy $100 get 50 Airmiles


Happy safe shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thought I'd report on my week's scores before we flip into another week of hunting. It's been pretty grim lately so these small victories seem even bigger 

Last Friday I asked google to tell me where the closest Sobeys is to the hospital with the thought i could hit it up on my way home after my treatment & was thrilled to see there's one less than 5 minutes away. Bummer it was tiny BUT i still did well, spent $62 even before tax and snagged 173 miles.

Didn't get everything we needed for the picnic we had on Saturday with all of our kids - son & his wife & our daughter (update on why just her next) so I went to Metro after i had my lunch and did well there too! Spent $96.76 pretax and snagged 59 (remember this is Metro!!)

Saturday exhausted me so didn't hit up 2 MORE Sobeys (really wanted those Brita filters and FOUR stores don't even have spots for them, I feel a rant coming to both AM & Sobeys!!) until yesterday, spent $19.90 on just rice cakes and snagged another 100 miles. 

Drove up the highway to Foodland where i got MORE rice cakes, salads and dressings. Spent $55.84 pretax and snagged 155 miles

FINALLY I just got back from Metro to buy more of my milk that's STILL on sale with miles and 6 chocolate bars for my hubby. Spent $44.55 and snagged another 62 miles

TOTAL from last weeks flyers $279 (OMG, seriously?!?!) and pulled in a total of 549 miles. Not even close to ice cream frenzies of the old days but really good for COVID-19 days. Add in the extra 50 for Samsung pay and the 6 for the ice cream hubby needed from Shell and it was a great week for the Duck!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

***** warning for any newbies or casual followers of this thread, you might want to just skip past this post, not related to the hunt AT all but I consider this group of DISers my family*****

*I'm going to veer waaaaaay off topic here but I've been hinting over the last few days that I was at the point in my life that I'm able to share what's going on in our family that has affected how much I've been able to post and interact here since April. HUGE shout out to both @bababear_50 & @ottawamom who've been picking up the slack in this and the other AM threads to answer questions when I've been unable to concentrate, they've been a big support to me and I can't express enough gratitude.

I've created a "hidden spoiler" so if you're rather not read our family's COVID-19 disaster movie plotline don't click on it !*



Spoiler



*The day after the last shutdown in Ontario in April, our daughter's wife left her. Simply said while they were cooking supper that she didn't think they should be together, put her knife down and walked out of the house. No warning, from zero to I'm done out of the blue, everyone who hears is completely shocked. Any pushing for an explanation just led to more heartache and brutally cruel words that ranged from I wish we never met to if i spend one more minute with you I'll suffocate. SO there we were, in the middle of a global pandemic needing to pick up the pieces, find a lawyer, pack up  & sell the house they bought less than a year ago (luckily they sold it for over 2K more than they paid even after the mortgage penalty pay out WOAH!), find an apartment (poor kid is in one so small you'd think it was a dorm!) for our daughter and the cat who was also left behind (that actually belongs to her still-wife because she doesn't want a divorce, costs more URGH!) all while everything in the province was locked down. I also hadn't even been cleared to start my treatments yet because I wasn't vaccinated so was in the depths of my own depression already! 

SO there you go, why some of my grocery bills have been STUPID high, why I don't care how much things cost & if I even earn a single mile on anything I buy, why i celebrate tiny earnings and why I've been less than helpful in the hunt. If someone wants something for comfort we have the luxury of just buying it. You want frozen dinners that cost close to $6 and can only stomach 2 bites? On my way to the grocery store! You want ice cream at 2 am? Perfect Shell has an offer for 5 miles, off i go! You're worried that you'll be losing Disney+ because you're scared she'll cut that off too? FINE, I can do that thru the portal and earn 100 miles (they posted within 24 hours BTW and I've binged the entire Marvel Universe movies TWICE since then, we've watched a ton of old school movies, been a comfort for me!) This is also one of the reasons we're not considering going anywhere too far until 2023, we need to be close if we're needed. This has rocked our baby's world, 11 years of her life, simply gone. Yeah, she's 32 but still my baby! *

*SO -- if anyone out there is struggling in your relationships can I ask you to please speak to each other? Reach out for professional help if you need it, don't let things fester until one of you snaps. While our daughter is slowly realizing that they might not have been the best fit, discussing things at some point might have led to a mutual decision and perhaps not buying a house and getting a puppy (that ended up so ill she needed to be rehomed  )to try and fix how *she-who-shall-not-be-named* was feeling! *


----------



## ottawamom

That's a lot to digest Jaqueline. Here's to looking forward to a brighter future for your family.


----------



## bababear_50

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Family healing Hugs being sent your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Jacqueline this just popped on my facebook and I thought it was perfect to share with you.


----------



## mort1331

Wow Jaq,,Im sorry for that stress on you and your family. With all the world has given us lately you get hit with one of the big stresses in life. Even its not, thankfully, directly it affects all around. As you know I see it all in my line of work,,even that,,what I have also seen is the results after. With the right aupport team , you and hubby and extended family, people come out stronger and more self assured. Those scars shiwed we lived and are still living. Keep living for you, your daughter and all your family. And know you can always go off topic here.


----------



## mort1331

Ok Jaq I hope you dont take offence to my warped sense of humour,,its the business,,and how I cope. 
But putting a button on you post,,then saying there is a terrible crash to see here,,dont look.....auggghh...who doesnt rubber neck. Yup thats the twisted side of me...lol...laugh at myself..but please know that my previous posts is very real and I know you and the family will pull thru.


----------



## kristabelle13

Oh Jacqueline, that sounds like a pile-on! No fair at all! Don’t you have enough going on?! I’m sorry for you and for your daughter and your family. I’m so glad she had a safe place to land and to help support her through this. On the bright side, nowhere to go but up! Lots of lessons learned (including one about resiliency!), I’m sure. And I know you all will be stronger and happier because of it. You’re certainly welcome to bring your feelings to this safe little corner of the Internet.

Sending you all well wishes and good vibes.


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## Debbie

Jacqueline, I'm so sorry to hear of the pain that your daughter, you and your family are going through. Hugs to you all!


----------



## blue888

Sorry to hear Jacqueline. Hugs


It seems like my reward miles are taking forever to load! Anyone else?  Still waiting on the last Bonus Boom, plus a Safeway shop from early August.  

I got a good Safeway shop in last week. So hopefully more good offers are on their way.


----------



## ottawamom

June Bonus Boom should be along any day now. All the partners shops have posted, Airmiles just needs to do their part. New promotion starting next week so I hope they get it together soon (like today or tomorrow).


----------



## juniorbugman

I can never get my Airmiles shoppes to post correctly and I know that I will have to fight for the summer promo - spend $375 at 3 shops and get so many airmiles and also the one from Monday - get 10x at Merrell and 7 times on any shop.   I did get my airmiles for my Chapters shop because I did that one on my phone but the ones I do on my computer - poof no airmiles.  I will have to keep track of when I can call in and get my miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> June Bonus Boom should be along any day now. All the partners shops have posted, Airmiles just needs to do their part. New promotion starting next week so I hope they get it together soon (like today or tomorrow).



I forgot about that... I need to hit up Staples for back to school supplies (though I have no idea what he needs) so I'll wait and see, though I don't think they actually participate normally.


----------



## bababear_50

I managed to pick up a Sobeys Gift card and a few other things.
294 Airmiles.
There are not many things we need right now and I am all stocked up on paper products.
Come on June Bonus Boom hurry up and post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## rella's fan

Has anybody ever redeemed miles for a cruise?  Just wondering how it works?  Do you need the whole cruise amount or can you put some towards it?


----------



## hdrolfe

rella's fan said:


> Has anybody ever redeemed miles for a cruise?  Just wondering how it works?  Do you need the whole cruise amount or can you put some towards it?



I haven't done it but you can apply however many AM you have towards the cost, however you will have to PIF when you book I think.


----------



## ElCray

Had a decent Sobeys shop tonight but forgot to check my balance preference before I went in... I wanted 100% Cash but it was set at 50/50. Does anyone know if the Air Miles post according to the date of purchase or the date of posting?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Had a decent Sobeys shop tonight but forgot to check my balance preference before I went in... I wanted 100% Cash but it was set at 50/50. Does anyone know if the Air Miles post according to the date of purchase or the date of posting?


*you preference on the date of the transaction will determine which account the miles will end up posting to, doesn't matter when they actually appear in your account.  *


----------



## bababear_50

For those looking for a few back to school items.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *you preference on the date of the transaction will determine which account the miles will end up posting to, doesn't matter when they actually appear in your account.  *


Thanks! Oh well it was still a better shop than I've had for a long time!


----------



## ottawamom

ElCray said:


> Had a decent Sobeys shop tonight but forgot to check my balance preference before I went in... I wanted 100% Cash but it was set at 50/50. Does anyone know if the Air Miles post according to the date of purchase or the date of posting?


What Jacqueline said it true of many stores. Sobeys posts on Saturday, for the week (with Saturdays date on AM transaction list independent of what day you did your shopping)

If you were to change it today you might get lucky and the transaction may get posted the way you want it. It's been a long time since I played the preference game so I'm not 100% certain but it's worth a try. It might not work because your preference will change over at 3am Saturday morning (not certain what time Sobeys posting goes through at) If you had changed it yesterday it might have worked.

Again not 100% certain but try it and see.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> What Jacqueline said it true of many stores. Sobeys posts on Saturday, for the week (with Saturdays date on AM transaction list independent of what day you did your shopping)
> 
> If you were to change it today you might get lucky and the transaction may get posted the way you want it. It's been a long time since I played the preference game so I'm not 100% certain but it's worth a try. It might not work because your preference will change over at 3am Saturday morning (not certain what time Sobeys posting goes through at) If you had changed it yesterday it might have worked.
> 
> Again not 100% certain but try it and see.



Thanks for this! I flipped it over to 100% cash the second I realized last night. Will report back!


----------



## rella's fan

Did everybody get the June Bonus Boom's 95 miles yet?  My daughter's posted on Monday but mine have not yet?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> ***** warning for any newbies or casual followers of this thread, you might want to just skip past this post, not related to the hunt AT all but I consider this group of DISers my family*****
> 
> *I'm going to veer waaaaaay off topic here but I've been hinting over the last few days that I was at the point in my life that I'm able to share what's going on in our family that has affected how much I've been able to post and interact here since April. HUGE shout out to both @bababear_50 & @ottawamom who've been picking up the slack in this and the other AM threads to answer questions when I've been unable to concentrate, they've been a big support to me and I can't express enough gratitude.
> 
> I've created a "hidden spoiler" so if you're rather not read our family's COVID-19 disaster movie plotline don't click on it !*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *The day after the last shutdown in Ontario in April, our daughter's wife left her. Simply said while they were cooking supper that she didn't think they should be together, put her knife down and walked out of the house. No warning, from zero to I'm done out of the blue, everyone who hears is completely shocked. Any pushing for an explanation just led to more heartache and brutally cruel words that ranged from I wish we never met to if i spend one more minute with you I'll suffocate. SO there we were, in the middle of a global pandemic needing to pick up the pieces, find a lawyer, pack up  & sell the house they bought less than a year ago (luckily they sold it for over 2K more than they paid even after the mortgage penalty pay out WOAH!), find an apartment (poor kid is in one so small you'd think it was a dorm!) for our daughter and the cat who was also left behind (that actually belongs to her still-wife because she doesn't want a divorce, costs more URGH!) all while everything in the province was locked down. I also hadn't even been cleared to start my treatments yet because I wasn't vaccinated so was in the depths of my own depression already!
> 
> SO there you go, why some of my grocery bills have been STUPID high, why I don't care how much things cost & if I even earn a single mile on anything I buy, why i celebrate tiny earnings and why I've been less than helpful in the hunt. If someone wants something for comfort we have the luxury of just buying it. You want frozen dinners that cost close to $6 and can only stomach 2 bites? On my way to the grocery store! You want ice cream at 2 am? Perfect Shell has an offer for 5 miles, off i go! You're worried that you'll be losing Disney+ because you're scared she'll cut that off too? FINE, I can do that thru the portal and earn 100 miles (they posted within 24 hours BTW and I've binged the entire Marvel Universe movies TWICE since then, we've watched a ton of old school movies, been a comfort for me!) This is also one of the reasons we're not considering going anywhere too far until 2023, we need to be close if we're needed. This has rocked our baby's world, 11 years of her life, simply gone. Yeah, she's 32 but still my baby! *
> 
> *SO -- if anyone out there is struggling in your relationships can I ask you to please speak to each other? Reach out for professional help if you need it, don't let things fester until one of you snaps. While our daughter is slowly realizing that they might not have been the best fit, discussing things at some point might have led to a mutual decision and perhaps not buying a house and getting a puppy (that ended up so ill she needed to be rehomed  )to try and fix how *she-who-shall-not-be-named* was feeling! *



I am so sorry to your daughter and you. The stress of the whole pandemic has made a lot of people just change . So so sorry. So happy for her she has you , having her back and mental health in mind . That is priceless Mama, good job . ( I wish my mom had been alive for my many dramas  )


----------



## TammyLynn33

Will we have any big multipliers coming up anyone think ? I need a second iPad as I think I’m keeping the boys home another year. I feel absolutely sick about it , whether I’m doing the right thing but it’s worse right now than last year .. 
and I feel sick about my new position . I took on more responsibility and bc of it , two others girls lost hours .( at least I think that’s why )  I have to go in tonight and I’m terrified .Certainly not what I wanted . I feel sick 
Did manage to get to foodland get a 100 gift card and 10 granola boxes $147 spend and around same in ams. We may be eating granola for all meals of I stay home in January . Sigh


----------



## accm

I haven’t posted here in a long time. Between Lowe’s no longer giving AM, and the fact that I bought a hybrid vehicle so never need gas, I’m barely getting any AM.

I did just get a GoPro, and lucked out with 7x multiplier from airmilesshops. 33 base plus 198 bonus miles just posted to my account!

And of course I have a conundrum. I bought a printer from Staples for work literally two days ago. There were no promos going on then. Now staples has 20x miles. Am I crazy for considering buying the printer again and then returning it under the old receipt? It was a pretty expensive printer at  $439.99 before tax, so an extra 190 miles for something that I’m not even spending my own money on…


----------



## hdrolfe

accm said:


> I haven’t posted here in a long time. Between Lowe’s no longer giving AM, and the fact that I bought a hybrid vehicle so never need gas, I’m barely getting any AM.
> 
> I did just get a GoPro, and lucked out with 7x multiplier from airmilesshops. 33 base plus 198 bonus miles just posted to my account!
> 
> And of course I have a conundrum. I bought a printer from Staples for work literally two days ago. There were no promos going on then. Now staples has 20x miles. Am I crazy for considering buying the printer again and then returning it under the old receipt? It was a pretty expensive printer at  $439.99 before tax, so an extra 190 miles for something that I’m not even spending my own money on…



If it's easy to do, I would do it


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Had a decent Sobeys shop tonight but forgot to check my balance preference before I went in... I wanted 100% Cash but it was set at 50/50. Does anyone know if the Air Miles post according to the date of purchase or the date of posting?


Hey ElCray
I just checked my account and I made a mistake changing balances too,,, now I just had to change it back to cash for a day to pick up a few more cash airmiles,,, dang.
I'll probably hit up Shell tomorrow .... at least they are posting quick.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

accm said:


> I haven’t posted here in a long time. Between Lowe’s no longer giving AM, and the fact that I bought a hybrid vehicle so never need gas, I’m barely getting any AM.
> 
> I did just get a GoPro, and lucked out with 7x multiplier from airmilesshops. 33 base plus 198 bonus miles just posted to my account!
> 
> And of course I have a conundrum. I bought a printer from Staples for work literally two days ago. There were no promos going on then. Now staples has 20x miles. Am I crazy for considering buying the printer again and then returning it under the old receipt? It was a pretty expensive printer at  $439.99 before tax, so an extra 190 miles for something that I’m not even spending my own money on…


Go for it!


----------



## bababear_50

Rough Party last night ?
OR
Heat Dumping?
Poor little guys are so hot.

Stay cool my Airmiles Canadian friends.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

did the shell go+ bonus for Aug today and it posted instantly? I’ll take it lol I’ll do the other half tomorrow. (Reminder: It’s the spend $20 today in store (or 30L) get 50AM + then for rest of month when you do same spend you get 50AM one more time (you just have 9 days to do it vs 1)- opt in first on your shell go+ account online)

tomorrow’s purchase will also be the end of requalifying  for shell go+ for next year. Which is funny because last year, I think it took me right up until end of December.


----------



## ElCray

kristabelle13 said:


> did the shell go+ bonus for Aug today and it posted instantly? I’ll take it lol I’ll do the other half tomorrow. (Reminder: It’s the spend $20 today in store (or 30L) get 50AM + then for rest of month when you do same spend you get 50AM one more time (you just have 9 days to do it vs 1)- opt in first on your shell go+ account online)
> 
> tomorrow’s purchase will also be the end of requalifying  for shell go+ for next year. Which is funny because last year, I think it took me right up until end of December.


Had the same experience with the instant posting!

We're on a road trip to Atlantic Canada. Still 24 miles to go for Go+!


----------



## kristabelle13

ElCray said:


> Had the same experience with the instant posting!
> 
> We're on a road trip to Atlantic Canada. Still 24 miles to go for Go+!


Oh fun!! I literally just got off the phone with my sister asking if she wanted to do that exact thing! Safe travels!


----------



## dancin Disney style

rella's fan said:


> Has anybody ever redeemed miles for a cruise?  Just wondering how it works?  Do you need the whole cruise amount or can you put some towards it?


Not a cruise but I just used miles to reduce the cost of an all inclusive resort.  You can only apply miles toward the base cost of a trip (taxes, etc. must be paid OOP).  The miles will come out of your account instantly and you must pay the remaining balance at the time of booking.  Also, with it being a third party booking you have no control over the reservations. I'm not thrilled about that aspect as I've booked business class flight and I have to deal with Redtag to book my seats....if I had booked direct with Air Canada I would have the reservation showing in the app and be able to book my seats.  In this case though I wanted certain upgrades so that we wouldn't have to mingle with other people too much and using AM made it very affordable.


----------



## cari12

Had a decent AM day at Safeway. bought 2 x$150 gift cards to get 200 AM. Then bought $110 in groceries and got 155 AM.

AM related vent-
I am feeling very disheartened by AM, Disney and our covid cancelled 2020 trip. I still have not received our Air Canada flight refund from AM. They are now saying another up to 10 weeks from the July 12 deadline. All refunds were supposed to have been given by July 12 .
Then there’s our AM purchased 5-day Canadian resident parkhoppers that are set to expire Dec 16, 2021. We can’t travel there before that date. Originally I was least concerned about these because in the past you could always upgrade the value at guest services if they were expired. However now Disneyland has a reservation system where you have to reserve your park days from 120 days out and you must have a valid ticket to do so.  Can’t go to the parks without a reservation and can’t upgrade our tickets to valid without going to the parks. A terrible catch-22 especially when you also need to fly to get there! AM says they won’t refund and to contact Disney. Disney says because we didn’t purchase through them, they can’t refund. Only way to upgrade is at guest services in the park. 
Just so sad about all of this, between the flights and park tickets it’s over 28,000 hard earned AM plus taxes/fees on flights that are useless to me right now.


----------



## TammyLynn33

cari12 said:


> Had a decent AM day at Safeway. bought 2 x$150 gift cards to get 200 AM. Then bought $110 in groceries and got 155 AM.
> 
> AM related vent-
> I am feeling very disheartened by AM, Disney and our covid cancelled 2020 trip. I still have not received our Air Canada flight refund from AM. They are now saying another up to 10 weeks from the July 12 deadline. All refunds were supposed to have been given by July 12 .
> Then there’s our AM purchased 5-day Canadian resident parkhoppers that are set to expire Dec 16, 2021. We can’t travel there before that date. Originally I was least concerned about these because in the past you could always upgrade the value at guest services if they were expired. However now Disneyland has a reservation system where you have to reserve your park days from 120 days out and you must have a valid ticket to do so.  Can’t go to the parks without a reservation and can’t upgrade our tickets to valid without going to the parks. A terrible catch-22 especially when you also need to fly to get there! AM says they won’t refund and to contact Disney. Disney says because we didn’t purchase through them, they can’t refund. Only way to upgrade is at guest services in the park.
> Just so sad about all of this, between the flights and park tickets it’s over 28,000 hard earned AM plus taxes/fees on flights that are useless to me right now.



Cari
Maybe it’s diff for DL but I upgraded extended our WDW tickets over the phone and paid the difference . It will be interesting because no matter the situation now we aren’t going so who knows what “ value they will get now “ sigh 
But it may be worth a call as we upgraded on the phone which allowed me to book park res


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33
Just thinking about all the things you are going through and wanted to say 
it is going to be ok and HUGS!!!


Hugs 
The Airmiles Crew.


----------



## Raimiette

cari12 said:


> ...
> AM related vent-
> I am feeling very disheartened by AM, Disney and our covid cancelled 2020 trip. I still have not received our Air Canada flight refund from AM. They are now saying another up to 10 weeks from the July 12 deadline. All refunds were supposed to have been given by July 12 .
> Then there’s our AM purchased 5-day Canadian resident parkhoppers that are set to expire Dec 16, 2021. We can’t travel there before that date. Originally I was least concerned about these because in the past you could always upgrade the value at guest services if they were expired. However now Disneyland has a reservation system where you have to reserve your park days from 120 days out and you must have a valid ticket to do so.  Can’t go to the parks without a reservation and can’t upgrade our tickets to valid without going to the parks. A terrible catch-22 especially when you also need to fly to get there! AM says they won’t refund and to contact Disney. Disney says because we didn’t purchase through them, they can’t refund. Only way to upgrade is at guest services in the park.
> Just so sad about all of this, between the flights and park tickets it’s over 28,000 hard earned AM plus taxes/fees on flights that are useless to me right now.





TammyLynn33 said:


> Cari
> Maybe it’s diff for DL but I upgraded extended our WDW tickets over the phone and paid the difference . It will be interesting because no matter the situation now we aren’t going so who knows what “ value they will get now “ sigh
> But it may be worth a call as we upgraded on the phone which allowed me to book park res



Yes, I can't speak to DL but I just upgraded my WDW expired tickets for a (hopeful) vacay in January.  Other than having to be on hold forever there was no issue changing them over.  Just had to pay the difference during the phone call.


----------



## cari12

Raimiette said:


> Yes, I can't speak to DL but I just upgraded my WDW expired tickets for a (hopeful) vacay in January.  Other than having to be on hold forever there was no issue changing them over.  Just had to pay the difference during the phone call.


Were they bought with AirMiles? That’s the issue. AirMiles won’t refund them and Disney won’t because I got them from AirMiles, not Disney directly.
Same with upgrading over the phone. They said I would have to do it in person at the parks. Which is unreasonable considering you need a reservation to go to the parks and can’t get one without a valid ticket.


----------



## cari12

Can’t recall exactly what these are for but I’ll take it!


----------



## bababear_50

???
What is
Accelerator Recovery?
176 Airmiles just posted and I have no idea where they came from.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel



August 23, 2021

ACCELERATOR - RECOVERY
+176


----------



## ottawamom

Accelerator recovery? Just my thoughts, BMO had an email in late July that was trying to encourage us to get out and spend. Here is part of the email


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Accelerator recovery? Just my thoughts, BMO had an email in late July that was trying to encourage us to get out and spend. Here is part of the email
> 
> View attachment 599241
> 
> View attachment 599242



Hmmmm looks interesting but
I didn't get this type email offer and I never use the card for anything other than Sobeys/Foodland airmile deals ,,none of those lately.
Hmmm I think it will go poof and disappear from my account as fast as it appeared.

Looks like Cari got one too! Hmmm interesting.

Thanks
Hon
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yup, I got those 2 random postings today as well but I'm obviously not recovering as quickly as the other 2 -- you got a bigger push? And my BMO summer offer is hilarious!
*


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Accelerator recovery? Just my thoughts, BMO had an email in late July that was trying to encourage us to get out and spend. Here is part of the email
> 
> View attachment 599241
> 
> View attachment 599242


Can't be that, I activated the offer and have charged close to $2000 related to travel.  I did not get anything posted.  
I know there are a lot of people in the FB group who got these AM's.  Just sad I didn't, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm thoroughly confused then. I don't recall any other offer from BMO. Just give me the June Bonus Boom and I'll be happy.


----------



## damo

My accelerator recovery was 128!


----------



## hdrolfe

I got 2 accelerator miles lol. No idea what for.


----------



## AngelDisney

Can gift cards be purchased using cash miles at Sobeys or Metro?


----------



## kristabelle13

I don’t know what to guess because I only have spent about $200 since June on my BMO MasterCard


----------



## cari12

I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:

There has also been an limited time accelerator added to all of the above cards and also to the *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard* and the *Shell AIR MILES World MasterCard from BMO* for purchases at Shell. That accelerator is 5x the base miles you earn at Shell - this means it will be 5 times the following:

1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 20L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel; or
1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 10L of Shell V-Power® Premium fuels; or 
1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $5 spent at a Shell convenience store (“Convenience Store Transactions”), which exclude tobacco products, lottery tickets (instant and scratch), Shell gift cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law.


----------



## tinkerone

AngelDisney said:


> Can gift cards be purchased using cash miles at Sobeys or Metro?


I have been purchasing Disney Gift Cards at Metro with my AM's.  They never question it.


----------



## damo

cari12 said:


> I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:
> 
> There has also been an limited time accelerator added to all of the above cards and also to the *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard* and the *Shell AIR MILES World MasterCard from BMO* for purchases at Shell. That accelerator is 5x the base miles you earn at Shell - this means it will be 5 times the following:
> 
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 20L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 10L of Shell V-Power® Premium fuels; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $5 spent at a Shell convenience store (“Convenience Store Transactions”), which exclude tobacco products, lottery tickets (instant and scratch), Shell gift cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law.



No, I haven't purchased anything at Shell in a few months.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:
> 
> There has also been an limited time accelerator added to all of the above cards and also to the *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard* and the *Shell AIR MILES World MasterCard from BMO* for purchases at Shell. That accelerator is 5x the base miles you earn at Shell - this means it will be 5 times the following:
> 
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 20L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 10L of Shell V-Power® Premium fuels; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $5 spent at a Shell convenience store (“Convenience Store Transactions”), which exclude tobacco products, lottery tickets (instant and scratch), Shell gift cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law.


What was the date for that article?  I use Shell gas and my WE MC and didn't get any accelerator AM's so it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:
> 
> There has also been an limited time accelerator added to all of the above cards and also to the *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard* and the *Shell AIR MILES World MasterCard from BMO* for purchases at Shell. That accelerator is 5x the base miles you earn at Shell - this means it will be 5 times the following:
> 
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 20L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 10L of Shell V-Power® Premium fuels; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $5 spent at a Shell convenience store (“Convenience Store Transactions”), which exclude tobacco products, lottery tickets (instant and scratch), Shell gift cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law.



That makes sense for me. DH and DS have also had Shell purchases on their AM cards (without a BMO M/C) and they didn't receive and bonus. This is so confusing! Makes for a great discusssion until we get to the bottom of it. Some people on Facebook were reporting huge #'s of AM.



tinkerone said:


> I have been purchasing Disney Gift Cards at Metro with my AM's.  They never question it.



Shh! we don't want them to crack down on it. I have done it a couple of times in the past. Throw down a GC with my groceries and then pay for it all (or not) with AM Cash.


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:
> 
> There has also been an limited time accelerator added to all of the above cards and also to the *BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard* and the *Shell AIR MILES World MasterCard from BMO* for purchases at Shell. That accelerator is 5x the base miles you earn at Shell - this means it will be 5 times the following:
> 
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 20L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every 10L of Shell V-Power® Premium fuels; or
> 1 AIR MILES Reward Mile for every $5 spent at a Shell convenience store (“Convenience Store Transactions”), which exclude tobacco products, lottery tickets (instant and scratch), Shell gift cards, partner/third-party gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law.


So I have been buying stuff in-store at Shell- basically anytime I need anything they have that’s not outrageously priced compared to Safeway (snacks, juice, ice, etc) because the rate of return on shell AM is SO HIGH and I drive by one everyday on the way to the pool.  I had been using my BMO card up until maybe May or June. So that could check out… that would be about $117? Because it’s already 2x…..yeah maybe over a couple of months.


----------



## bababear_50

Aug 26th to Sept 1st Metro
Buy 10$ in Quick tickets (Lotto) get 15 airmiles.

Hugs Mel

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-august-26-to-september-1/all


----------



## Pumpkin1172

cari12 said:


> I found this by googling BMO accelerator AirMiles - looks like it’s related to Shell. Does that makes sense to those that received this bonus?:


That would make sense.  I had to go check and see if we got anything...and this is what was on our account.





August 23, 2021

ACCELERATOR - RECOVERY
+68


August 23, 2021

BMO SUMMER OFFER
+41


August 20, 2021

BMO WORLD ELITE AM
+237


August 20, 2021

3 X ACCELERATOR BONUS
+25


August 20, 2021
3 X ACCELERATOR BONUS
+25

WE have traveled every weekend since June.  We put lots of miles on our vehicle....but also have enjoyed our summer and made some great memories.  I'll take all the AM


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Figured it was time to start a new thread when i found a link to opt in for the BMO offer

August/Sept Bonus Boom/Bust!*


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1422583?page=23
Metro Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1422914
Foodland Ontario
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1422589
Sobeys Urban Fresh
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10092/1422590

Happy Shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

No accelerator miles for me but I did get 2 whole BMO summer offer miles


----------



## bababear_50

So do you think the little blue tags in the Sobeys flyer are going to be the Bonus Boom offers?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So do you think the little blue tags in the Sobeys flyer are going to be the Bonus Boom offers?
> View attachment 599666
> Hugs
> Mel


*I sure hope so! I see a couple of things with that flag that I *might* be interested in buying PLUS they have my detergent on sale with miles & that rarely happens. I'll just hit up a store on my way home from my treatment on Friday. I expect the use cash miles to be an offer as well, they usually are included in the promos.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I sure hope so! I see a couple of things with that flag that I *might* be interested in buying PLUS they have my detergent on sale with miles & that rarely happens. I'll just hit up a store on my way home from my treatment on Friday. I expect the use cash miles to be an offer as well, they usually are included in the promos.*



Yeah I saw a couple of  things I need. I delayed picking up the Taco stuff for my Taco Tuesdays and I hope they are included.
I'm good for use 95 cash promo.
Maybe Shell will be included?
Well we will know by tomorrow.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *you preference on the date of the transaction will determine which account the miles will end up posting to, doesn't matter when they actually appear in your account.  *


Reporting back! As you predicted, they came in at the settings of the date of transaction - 50/50. 

Heads up for those in Atlantic Canada. Sobeys has 75/$10 cash miles this week. Offer is in the app!


----------



## blue888

I think we decided last night to delay our Disneyworld trip till April 2023. Kind of sad, but it gives us more time to save up for flights, so that will be good.  We had discussed a quick Disneyland trip in the summer, we can drive down, so we will see. Maybe 3 nights or so.

Bonus boom offers are just ok. I'll probably just use the grocery ones (sobey's and safeway) and a gas one. Seems like a lot of work for 95 airmiles.

My last bonus boom hasn't posted yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*i found another Sobeys to stop at on my way home this morning and while it was easier to get to and then continue home I left just as frustrated, I truly hate them now! Ok, ok that's a tad strong but i only really went for my laundry detergent and they didn't even have a spot on the shelf for it, looks like the Brita filter offer from 2 weeks ago all over again. I don't have the time or mental energy to go out of my way to walk out without the item i needed! I broke my cardinal rule as well and bought products strictly for the miles and then realized the return SUCKS after i got into the car, I need to go back in time and tell myself to THINK before putting stuff in the cart!! I bought the dang ice cream for hubby without really looking at the price - I just spent $21 on ice cream for a measly 30 miles FOOLISH!!! I'm not even sure if i can do 2 more of those offers.

Here's a better link for finding the Bonus Bust offers in one spot
BONUS BOOM/BUST OFFERS*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just looking over the offers and noticed that AMEX has a threshold spend this time around as well and it's EASIER if you ask me with a lower outlay of $$!!!!*
*
You only need to OPT in thru the website or app BEFORE you make the purchase and then spend $100 at ANY stand alone grocery store to get 50 miles. No restrictions on what you buy and doesn't need to be a sponsor store. Suggestion might be to buy a gift card for an online store and then use it to complete that offer as well.*


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just looking over the offers and noticed that AMEX has a threshold spend this time around as well and it's EASIER if you ask me with a lower outlay of $$!!!!*
> 
> *You only need to OPT in thru the website or app BEFORE you make the purchase and then spend $100 at ANY stand alone grocery store to get 50 miles. No restrictions on what you buy and doesn't need to be a sponsor store. Suggestion might be to buy a gift card for an online store and then use it to complete that offer as well.*



It is only for the Platinum Amex Card

50 Bonus Miles
Opt in and get 50 Bonus Miles when you spend $100 or more at eligible stand-alone grocery stores in Canada with your American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card. Terms apply.*
Ends Wed, Sep 8




Ready to use

Print


*Terms + Conditions*
* Offer valid from August 26, 2021 to September 8, 2021. To qualify for this offer:
• You must opt in for this offer before using your American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card to make a purchase. Purchases made prior to opting in for this offer are not eligible purchases.
• You must use your eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card that is linked to the AIR MILES® Collector Number used to log into your Account on airmiles.ca and opt in for this offer.
• You must use the same American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card for purchases during the promotional period.
• Your American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card account that is linked to the Collector Number used to log into your Account on airmiles.ca and opt in for this offer must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded.
This offer can only be used once per AIR MILES Collector Number. This offer can be combined with other AIR MILES offers.
Opt-in requirements: to qualify for this offer, you must:
a) Log in to your AIR MILES Collector Account that is linked to your American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card and click the “Opt in” button or the “heart” icon on airmiles.ca/BonusBoom between August 26 and September 8, 2021. You will know when you are successfully opted in when the offer appears as “Ready to use.”
b) Make one single eligible grocery purchase or cumulative eligible grocery purchases that total $100 (CDN) or more using your eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card between August 26 and September 8, 2021. Purchases charged to your American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card must be subsequently posted to your account by September 22, 2021 to qualify for this offer.
Eligible grocery purchases are purchases at stand-alone grocery stores in Canada using an eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card. Purchases at merchants where this category is not their primary business such as general merchandise retailers do not qualify. Merchants are typically assigned codes and categorized based on what they sell. The following transactions are not eligible purchases for this offer: when the merchant code is not in an eligible category, using a payment account or service of a third party, a card reader attached to a mobile phone or online retailer that sells goods of other merchants or the merchant category is otherwise not identified. Returns, credits, adjustments, funds advances, interest, fees, balance transfers, Amex cheques and charges for travellers cheques and foreign currencies are not purchases and do not qualify for this offer.
This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number you used to opt in associated with the eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Platinum Credit Card account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per enrolled Collector Number during the promotion period. You can earn a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles per enrolled Collector Number during the offer period.
Please allow 90–120 days after the Bonus Offer end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to Collector Account.
®*,™* : Used by Amex Bank of Canada under license from American Express
®,™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner, Supplier and Retailer trademarks are owned by the respective Partner, Supplier or Retailer or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> It is only for the Platinum Amex Card


*oopsie,  sorry  I got excited because that is the card we have.  Sorry if I got others excited ☹*


----------



## AngelDisney

I tried the June Bonus Boom and it was messed up by Amazon, so I didn’t get the bonus AM. I hope it works this time. I held off buying things from Amazon and Global Pet Foods until yesterday. Global Pet Foods’ threshold has increased from $60 before I got a dog to $80, and this time it’s $100. AM hunting is getting harder and harder these days. I try to buy things that I need this time. Last time I bought the ice tea loaded with sugar. Cash outlay was low, but I regretted it.


----------



## ottawamom

I posted this on the Bonus Boom thread but thought I would add it here also. For our Atlantic Sobeys friends:



75 Cash AM for $10 off is a good deal!


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys shop this morning
There was a great selection with 2023 expiry dates for the Campbells chunky soup
Jerk Chicken /rice , chicken pot pie, rib eye steak, vegetable Beef,
I picked up 10 cans for me and 10 for oldest son.
spend 50= 185 airmiles.
But it was very busy ,,,glad I was only picking these up.
I'll stick to during the week off hours.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Today's a milestone for this community, it's been 6 years since I spied an offer in a Rexall flyer and started this thread. Who knew that we'd still be going strong this long? We've had over 3 MILLION views of this thread, 1456 pages of posts with a total of just over 29 THOUSAND posts and never slip below the first page of this forum.

We have become a close knit family, gone thru weddings & subsequent separations (our daughter had just been married in June 2015 and the separation will be finalized as soon as her witch of a still wife gets a flippin lawyer URGH), births of children & grandchildren, deaths of close friends & family members, new jobs & changes in careers, new houses & cross-country moves, and have seen the coming and going of posters with a very strong core group. 

We've had exciting windfalls from sports drinks (hello @mort1331), pickles, ICE CREAM!, Rexall Wednesday triple-dipping coupons (just looked, my best haul was 3,500 for an outlay of $250!), Blue Fridays, Shop-the-Block, Mega Miles, failed online promos, & the current piddly Boom/Bust offers. We've had redemptions for things as large as a multi-family cruise, to numerous "items" like mixers, a sound bar & vacuum in this household & more suitcases that I can count for others, tons of flights, hotels & car rentals, with perhaps our most frequent redemptions being for attraction tickets. We're currently dealing with a global pandemic and supporting each other with care & compassion while helping to find the best deals and pointing out which ones aren't worth the effort to pursue. 

Thanks to all of you who've joined me in this hunt & have given me a reason to get up this past year. I might whine & make a fuss to my hubby about the hassle created during any online promos and the time i need to devote to creating and supporting the promo threads BUT I truly LOVE the interaction and the purpose it provides to my life!!!*

* *​


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today's a milestone for this community, it's been 6 years since I spied an offer in a Rexall flyer and started this thread. Who knew that we'd still be going strong this long? We've had over 3 MILLION views of this thread, 1456 pages of posts with a total of just over 29 THOUSAND posts and never slip below the first page of this forum.
> 
> We have become a close knit family, gone thru weddings & subsequent separations (our daughter had just been married in June 2015 and the separation will be finalized as soon as her witch of a still wife gets a flippin lawyer URGH), births of children & grandchildren, deaths of close friends & family members, new jobs & changes in careers, new houses & cross-country moves, and have seen the coming and going of posters with a very strong core group.
> 
> We've had exciting windfalls from sports drinks (hello @mort1331), pickles, ICE CREAM!, Rexall Wednesday triple-dipping coupons (just looked, my best haul was 3,500 for an outlay of $250!), Blue Fridays, Shop-the-Block, Mega Miles, failed online promos, & the current piddly Boom/Bust offers. We've had redemptions for things as large as a multi-family cruise, to numerous "items" like mixers, a sound bar & vacuum in this household & more suitcases that I can count for others, tons of flights, hotels & car rentals, with perhaps our most frequent redemptions being for attraction tickets. We're currently dealing with a global pandemic and supporting each other with care & compassion while helping to find the best deals and pointing out which ones aren't worth the effort to pursue.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who've joined me in this hunt & have given me a reason to get up this past year. I might whine & make a fuss to my hubby about the hassle created during any online promos and the time i need to devote to creating and supporting the promo threads BUT I truly LOVE the interaction and the purpose it provides to my life!!!*
> 
> *View attachment 600521*​


What a fabulous summary! Thanks for herding this flock, Donald, I mean Jacqueline!


----------



## Cinderella6174

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today's a milestone for this community, it's been 6 years since I spied an offer in a Rexall flyer and started this thread. Who knew that we'd still be going strong this long? We've had over 3 MILLION views of this thread, 1456 pages of posts with a total of just over 29 THOUSAND posts and never slip below the first page of this forum.
> 
> We have become a close knit family, gone thru weddings & subsequent separations (our daughter had just been married in June 2015 and the separation will be finalized as soon as her witch of a still wife gets a flippin lawyer URGH), births of children & grandchildren, deaths of close friends & family members, new jobs & changes in careers, new houses & cross-country moves, and have seen the coming and going of posters with a very strong core group.
> 
> We've had exciting windfalls from sports drinks (hello @mort1331), pickles, ICE CREAM!, Rexall Wednesday triple-dipping coupons (just looked, my best haul was 3,500 for an outlay of $250!), Blue Fridays, Shop-the-Block, Mega Miles, failed online promos, & the current piddly Boom/Bust offers. We've had redemptions for things as large as a multi-family cruise, to numerous "items" like mixers, a sound bar & vacuum in this household & more suitcases that I can count for others, tons of flights, hotels & car rentals, with perhaps our most frequent redemptions being for attraction tickets. We're currently dealing with a global pandemic and supporting each other with care & compassion while helping to find the best deals and pointing out which ones aren't worth the effort to pursue.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who've joined me in this hunt & have given me a reason to get up this past year. I might whine & make a fuss to my hubby about the hassle created during any online promos and the time i need to devote to creating and supporting the promo threads BUT I truly LOVE the interaction and the purpose it provides to my life!!!*
> 
> *View attachment 600521*​


Jacqueline 
Thank you for starting this group.
I rarely post I know, but even from just reading the posts, I feel a part of this community.
And as such, I felt outrage for your daughter.
I love reading bits about each of you, and my AM game is night and day after finding this group.
We just (after ordering in April!!) received a bbq ordered through personal shopper after diverting our travel air miles for the year.
Thank you everyone 
L


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today's a milestone for this community, it's been 6 years since I spied an offer in a Rexall flyer and started this thread. Who knew that we'd still be going strong this long? We've had over 3 MILLION views of this thread, 1456 pages of posts with a total of just over 29 THOUSAND posts and never slip below the first page of this forum.
> 
> We have become a close knit family, gone thru weddings & subsequent separations (our daughter had just been married in June 2015 and the separation will be finalized as soon as her witch of a still wife gets a flippin lawyer URGH), births of children & grandchildren, deaths of close friends & family members, new jobs & changes in careers, new houses & cross-country moves, and have seen the coming and going of posters with a very strong core group.
> 
> We've had exciting windfalls from sports drinks (hello @mort1331), pickles, ICE CREAM!, Rexall Wednesday triple-dipping coupons (just looked, my best haul was 3,500 for an outlay of $250!), Blue Fridays, Shop-the-Block, Mega Miles, failed online promos, & the current piddly Boom/Bust offers. We've had redemptions for things as large as a multi-family cruise, to numerous "items" like mixers, a sound bar & vacuum in this household & more suitcases that I can count for others, tons of flights, hotels & car rentals, with perhaps our most frequent redemptions being for attraction tickets. We're currently dealing with a global pandemic and supporting each other with care & compassion while helping to find the best deals and pointing out which ones aren't worth the effort to pursue.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who've joined me in this hunt & have given me a reason to get up this past year. I might whine & make a fuss to my hubby about the hassle created during any online promos and the time i need to devote to creating and supporting the promo threads BUT I truly LOVE the interaction and the purpose it provides to my life!!!*
> 
> *View attachment 600521*​





group hugs and a big thanks to you, Jacqueline. you’re the very best

and i miss those rexall offers so much…


----------



## kristabelle13

Mystery solved for those bonuses some of us got on the 23rd. Email from AM: 



 
You may have noticed additional AIR MILES®Reward Miles in your Collector Account.​
 

 
Some BMO AIR MILES Credit Cards include a benefit1 of accelerated earn of AIR MILES at participating AIR MILES Partners. We recently learned that there was a gap in how participating stores were identified and, as a result, some customers were not issued these additional Miles when they used their eligible credit card at certain Sobeys and Shell locations. There was no impact on the issuance of AIR MILES connected to the base Offers at the identified locations.​
 

 
This issue has now been resolved and the missing Miles *were posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account on August 23, 2021*.​
 


 
No action is required by you and we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

_BMO Customer Service Team and the AIR MILES Reward Program_​


----------



## ottawamom

I just received the same email. Mystery solved!


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> Mystery solved for those bonuses some of us got on the 23rd. Email from AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> You may have noticed additional AIR MILES®Reward Miles in your Collector Account.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Some BMO AIR MILES Credit Cards include a benefit1 of accelerated earn of AIR MILES at participating AIR MILES Partners. We recently learned that there was a gap in how participating stores were identified and, as a result, some customers were not issued these additional Miles when they used their eligible credit card at certain Sobeys and Shell locations. There was no impact on the issuance of AIR MILES connected to the base Offers at the identified locations.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This issue has now been resolved and the missing Miles *were posted to your AIR MILES Collector Account on August 23, 2021*.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> No action is required by you and we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> _BMO Customer Service Team and the AIR MILES Reward Program_​


My (delayed) reaction (sorry got caught up in work lol):

gee, your system isn’t set up in a way that accurately calculates and posts AM?

I’m shocked.

Shocked, I tell you.

Never would have guessed.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Today's a milestone for this community, it's been 6 years since I spied an offer in a Rexall flyer and started this thread. Who knew that we'd still be going strong this long? We've had over 3 MILLION views of this thread, 1456 pages of posts with a total of just over 29 THOUSAND posts and never slip below the first page of this forum.
> 
> We have become a close knit family, gone thru weddings & subsequent separations (our daughter had just been married in June 2015 and the separation will be finalized as soon as her witch of a still wife gets a flippin lawyer URGH), births of children & grandchildren, deaths of close friends & family members, new jobs & changes in careers, new houses & cross-country moves, and have seen the coming and going of posters with a very strong core group.
> 
> We've had exciting windfalls from sports drinks (hello @mort1331), pickles, ICE CREAM!, Rexall Wednesday triple-dipping coupons (just looked, my best haul was 3,500 for an outlay of $250!), Blue Fridays, Shop-the-Block, Mega Miles, failed online promos, & the current piddly Boom/Bust offers. We've had redemptions for things as large as a multi-family cruise, to numerous "items" like mixers, a sound bar & vacuum in this household & more suitcases that I can count for others, tons of flights, hotels & car rentals, with perhaps our most frequent redemptions being for attraction tickets. We're currently dealing with a global pandemic and supporting each other with care & compassion while helping to find the best deals and pointing out which ones aren't worth the effort to pursue.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who've joined me in this hunt & have given me a reason to get up this past year. I might whine & make a fuss to my hubby about the hassle created during any online promos and the time i need to devote to creating and supporting the promo threads BUT I truly LOVE the interaction and the purpose it provides to my life!!!*
> 
> *View attachment 600521*​


Congrats to everyone for keeping this thing going....especially our leader. Thanks Jacqueline!!!  
While I haven't posted much lately...I'm still here.  I'm just in one of those dips in life where other things have taken over but at some point I'll dive back into AM.  My main source of miles right now are Amex and Mastercard.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'll leave the analysis to others, but it's a Blue Weekend at Sobeys and Foodland in ontario. *


----------



## ottawamom

Flyers are the next click on my morning surfing.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep it's a Blue weekend at Sobeys & Foodland


Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1424136
Foodland Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1423593
Metro Ont Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1424007

Happy shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'm in for the Schneider's Bacon Blue weekend special. Buy 5 @ $4.99 get 75 Airmiles
25 Airmiles less than last offer but hey pickings has been slim lately.

Still deciding on the Stouffers Fit Bowls.
Buy 3 @ $3.99 get 50 airmiles.

I would have gone for the Liberte Yogurt but having to buy 6 of them is just too much.
$3.99 x 6 =$20.94 in yogurt

Prime Chicken is priced to high for the airmile return for me.

That's it for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I would love to pick up some of those Fit Bowls.  I picked some up on the last AM sale they had, but we are heading out of town tomorrow for the weekend.  I'll have to see if I can squeeze in some time to pick a few up.  They are great for lunches at work.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Can someone please explain to me how you make Shell work for you? We've been loyal PetroCan people but since they dropped the ability to apply your points to CAA membership the only *bonus* is that they're CDN so we are trying to decide if switching to Shell for the Airmiles will even be worth the effort.

We drive a Fit and the tank holds 40 L but we rarely  let it get to the point that we can squeeze in even 30

It gets wickedly good mileage - averaging well over 500 K/ fill-up rarely more than 3/month

Don't have access to one with a car wash, only one in the city that we go past on a regular basis and not one on my route to the hospital making it even harder to push past 30 litres*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can someone please explain to me how you make Shell work for you? We've been loyal PetroCan people but since they dropped the ability to apply your points to CAA membership the only *bonus* is that they're CDN so we are trying to decide if switching to Shell for the Airmiles will even be worth the effort.
> 
> We drive a Fit and the tank holds 40 L but we rarely  let it get to the point that we can squeeze in even 30
> 
> It gets wickedly good mileage - averaging well over 500 K/ fill-up rarely more than 3/month
> 
> Don't have access to one with a car wash, only one in the city that we go past on a regular basis and not one on my route to the hospital making it even harder to push past 30 litres*



this sounds like it might just be a tough earner for you. 

i know that PC points don’t super work for you, but if there’s an esso on your route, it could work better for you?


----------



## marchingstar

blue friday looks like it has offers that could work for me this weekend. which is annoying! because numbers are climbing at an alarming rate here, so i had decided to switch back to grocery pickups at superstore. but i’m tempted…

some stuff is a far cry from what we used to see. tide pods were buy 2 get 100 miles…now, buy 2 get 20. definitely not worth it! but we could always restock the cupboards with other staples. 

i have an uncomfortable medical appointment tomorrow, so as long as i feel okay after, maybe i’ll do a quick stop for what’s on my list. i’ll report back if i stop, because i anticipate a decent return.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can someone please explain to me how you make Shell work for you? We've been loyal PetroCan people but since they dropped the ability to apply your points to CAA membership the only *bonus* is that they're CDN so we are trying to decide if switching to Shell for the Airmiles will even be worth the effort.
> 
> We drive a Fit and the tank holds 40 L but we rarely  let it get to the point that we can squeeze in even 30
> 
> It gets wickedly good mileage - averaging well over 500 K/ fill-up rarely more than 3/month
> 
> Don't have access to one with a car wash, only one in the city that we go past on a regular basis and not one on my route to the hospital making it even harder to push past 30 litres*


It may be tough for you to earn a lot with a small tank.  We have a 98 Litre tank (Jeep Grand Cherokee) so the 30L fills are easy for us. I always opt in to the bonuses and those can add up. The last one was buy 30 L Aug 21 and get bonus 50AM then another 30L between Aug 22-31 and get another 50 AM bonus. 
it’s been good for us during covid with the borders closed as we used to get our gas in the US most of the time as it saved us at least $50 per fill.


----------



## bababear_50

My sweet girl has a small tank.
I can't say that Shell is good for gas for me but the occasional instore offers are alright.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok upon further flyer gazing I am out for the bacon as No Frills has it on sale for $3.87
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1423676
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My June Bonus Boom just posted. Check your accounts.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I heard a rumour today from a staff member at Foodland that Metro and Shell are leaving air miles.  She didn't say anything about the Sobeys brand stores but she said oh you have a lot of Air Miles and you may want to look at cashing them in.   Anybody else hear any of these rumours?


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So I heard a rumour today from a staff member at Foodland that Metro and Shell are leaving air miles.  She didn't say anything about the Sobeys brand stores but she said oh you have a lot of Air Miles and you may want to look at cashing them in.   Anybody else hear any of these rumours?



I haven't heard it but would be sad if it happened.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Things have been crazy around my house lately.......... I lost my Visa card and then while searching for it I threw out all my receipts in a fit of *I am so fed up of having to keep this stuff*.
Then my airmiles posted today and guess what ....... too many posted.
Well I am going to look upon it as a sprinkle of pixie dust ,,, at least until they claw the airmiles back.
Oh and I found the card!! Phew!!!

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

juniorbugman said:


> So I heard a rumour today from a staff member at Foodland that Metro and Shell are leaving air miles.  She didn't say anything about the Sobeys brand stores but she said oh you have a lot of Air Miles and you may want to look at cashing them in.   Anybody else hear any of these rumours?


I seldom shop at Metro and usually only fill gas at Shell for Bonus Offer events. This is making it harder to complete bonus events after Rexall and LCBO left.


----------



## ottawamom

Metro isn't a big AM generator for me but I do enjoy shopping there as it is the closest store to my house.


----------



## hdrolfe

My June bonus boom posted. I won't be doing the current one, I did go to Shell yesterday and squeezed in 30 litres but it didn't post for BB, and yes I opted in. I did get 75 for two fill ups in August. 

We went back to Calypso today, it was not as hot as last time, and also not busy at all. Kiddo rode some slides over and over while I watched. He said he was going to "barnstormer" it lol, from when we attended a MNSSHP and he just kept riding. We compared a few things to the Disney water parks, were glad everything seemed to be working, and got a bit cold between rides. Any way. Last hurrah of summer. School starts next week. 

I do shop at Metro for AM since the Sobeys converted, but it is pricey so I prefer to shop elsewhere unless it is really worth it. Not sure how we will manage with so many sponsors gone.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> I do shop at Metro for AM since the Sobeys converted, but it is pricey so I prefer to shop elsewhere unless it is really worth it. Not sure how we will manage with so many sponsors gone.


 Same here. If it is the case that Foodland and Shell leave AM, I will just cash in what I have and concentrate on PC, with Westjet for travel, and Home Trust Visa for cashback.


----------



## ottawamom

I've been questioning the program for a while now. I only collect cash miles these days and cash them out regularly for groceries. Put the funds into a savings account for holidays.

The Dream miles I have will be used for flights as soon as it's safe to fly again. Hopefully I will get a chance to use them in the near future (ok likely 2023)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> So I heard a rumour today from a staff member at Foodland that Metro and Shell are leaving air miles. She didn't say anything about the Sobeys brand stores but she said oh you have a lot of Air Miles and you may want to look at cashing them in. Anybody else hear any of these rumours?


We get a good chunk of our miles from Shell.  I would be sad to see them go.  It just reinforces that our family's days of collecting AM are numbered.  



ottawamom said:


> The Dream miles I have will be used for flights as soon as it's safe to fly again. Hopefully I will get a chance to use them in the near future (ok likely 2023)


We would either use the miles we have for flights to see family in different areas of Canada, or plan a last minute holiday and dump the bulk of our miles to off-set the price of the get away.  I am pretty sure I will find a quick way to use our miles if we feel that AM are coming to an end.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yikes. That would fit into our airmiles. Not significantly as shell is a little out of the way but it’s easy when they have bonus booms and stuff. 
Thanks Jacqueline For all the hard work and effort you and everyone put in here. I love our community to vent in or ask questions. You guys are all like family . 
So as of now we have fla booked for Xmas ..universal and discovery cove and Disney in June. Pretty sure June will happen but December ?? And was going to order universal passes through airmiles but really leary bc they truly are non refundable but i still worry about the program going forward . 
did anyone get universal tickets lately ? How was delivery time ? 
Hugs to all happy Thursday


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure why an employee at Foodland would know about not just one store but two leaving Airmiles but hey, I've been surprised before. Now regarding Shell leaving, as hubby pointed out last night when I muttered this under my breath, Sobeys actually bought 250 Shell locations in Quebec and Atlantic Canada so I highly doubt Shell will leave. *

*We've seen stores come and go over the years (heck even Michael's was a sponsor many moons ago) but we usually get a big head's up from the store themselves since it happens when they develop their own rewards program. Apparently Canadians have more loyalty cards than any other country!! We love our rewards, do end up being loyal to those companies and that makes it lucrative in a very competitive market to create one that's store specific.

I'm not going to get upset about this right now, too many other things not paying rent in my head for it to even be possible to make room for this. We have a poop-load of miles at the moment and I'm still actively pushing to grow the account with the intention of getting at least one AP for 2023 and I'm going to keep moving towards that goal. I've mentioned numerous times over the last 6+ years that cash miles don't fit into our banking mode, we only have one account so moving money from one to another isn't possible. I also refuse to have money tied up in gift cards that won't be used within a 6 week MAXIMUM time frame because that's too big a risk for me so I won't play the shell game either.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not sure why an employee at Foodland would know about not just one store but two leaving Airmiles but hey, I've been surprised before. Now regarding Shell leaving, as hubby pointed out last night when I muttered this under my breath, Sobeys actually bought 250 Shell locations in Quebec and Atlantic Canada so I highly doubt Shell will leave. *
> 
> *We've seen stores come and go over the years (heck even Michael's was a sponsor many moons ago) but we usually get a big head's up from the store themselves since it happens when they develop their own rewards program. Apparently Canadians have more loyalty cards than any other country!! We love our rewards, do end up being loyal to those companies and that makes it lucrative in a very competitive market to create one that's store specific.
> 
> I'm not going to get upset about this right now, too many other things not paying rent in my head for it to even be possible to make room for this. We have a poop-load of miles at the moment and I'm still actively pushing to grow the account with the intention of getting at least one AP for 2023 and I'm going to keep moving towards that goal. I've mentioned numerous times over the last 6+ years that cash miles don't fit into our banking mode, we only have one account so moving money from one to another isn't possible. I also refuse to have money tied up in gift cards that won't be used within a 6 week MAXIMUM time frame because that's too big a risk for me so I won't play the shell game either.*



Yup I was thinking how would she know about other stores but like you said I will play the waiting game and see what happens.   Right now my miles probably have the same amount in dream as in cash.  I do use my cash miles to buy groceries at Sobeys and Foodland as they are my main shop.   I recently cashed in a big chunk of dream miles for my nephews PS5 so I am working them back up again for I don't know what but maybe something will tickle my fancy and I will buy that.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not sure why an employee at Foodland would know about not just one store but two leaving Airmiles but hey, I've been surprised before. Now regarding Shell leaving, as hubby pointed out last night when I muttered this under my breath, Sobeys actually bought 250 Shell locations in Quebec and Atlantic Canada so I highly doubt Shell will leave. *
> 
> *We've seen stores come and go over the years (heck even Michael's was a sponsor many moons ago) but we usually get a big head's up from the store themselves since it happens when they develop their own rewards program. Apparently Canadians have more loyalty cards than any other country!! We love our rewards, do end up being loyal to those companies and that makes it lucrative in a very competitive market to create one that's store specific.
> 
> I'm not going to get upset about this right now, too many other things not paying rent in my head for it to even be possible to make room for this. We have a poop-load of miles at the moment and I'm still actively pushing to grow the account with the intention of getting at least one AP for 2023 and I'm going to keep moving towards that goal. I've mentioned numerous times over the last 6+ years that cash miles don't fit into our banking mode, we only have one account so moving money from one to another isn't possible. I also refuse to have money tied up in gift cards that won't be used within a 6 week MAXIMUM time frame because that's too big a risk for me so I won't play the shell game either.*



i feel you on not letting the possibility take up too much mental space, jacqueline. 

i have a small mountain of dream miles too…the shell game works fine for me, and i use it for other programs like PC and even Checkout 51, but i would hate to fall short of a big dream redemption because i split my miles. i think once i cash out my dream account on something bigger like a cruise or deluxe hotel stay (if we ever feel comfortable traveling again…) i might make the switch to just cash. but for now, i’m just trusting that miles will keep building and value will stay about the same.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yikes. That would fit into our airmiles. Not significantly as shell is a little out of the way but it’s easy when they have bonus booms and stuff.
> Thanks Jacqueline❤ For all the hard work and effort you and everyone put in here. I love our community to vent in or ask questions. You guys are all like family .
> So as of now we have fla booked for Xmas ..universal and discovery cove and Disney in June. Pretty sure June will happen but December ?? And was going to order universal passes through airmiles but really leary bc they truly are non refundable but i still worry about the program going forward .
> did anyone get universal tickets lately ? How was delivery time ?
> Hugs to all happy Thursday



Just my opinion Hon
But I would wait as long as you can for those Universal ticket purchases as yep they are NON refundable so like goodbye to all those airmiles if you can't make the trip.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> Just my opinion Hon
> But I would wait as long as you can for those Universal ticket purchases as yep they are NON refundable so like goodbye to all those airmiles if you can't make the trip.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Absolutely am ..


----------



## rella's fan

Trying to redeem some Dream Miles for a one night hotel stay, but keep getting server error messages - is it just me or something with the site?


----------



## blue888

My June bonus boom finally posted today. Whew, that took a long time!


----------



## blue888

We are trying to decide what hotel to book for DisneyWorld for Spring 2023. Good times!  Debating between a few currently.

Offers look ok for Bonus Boom. Will likely just do 3 grocery offers, since the Shell offers aren't really great for us.


----------



## bababear_50

blue888 said:


> We are trying to decide what hotel to book for DisneyWorld for Spring 2023. Good times!  Debating between a few currently.
> 
> Offers look ok for Bonus Boom. Will likely just do 3 grocery offers, since the Shell offers aren't really great for us.



Swan & Dolphin are lovely!
Hugs
Mel
https://swandolphin.com/


----------



## bababear_50

blue888 said:


> My June bonus boom finally posted today. Whew, that took a long time!


None for me yet
Hugs Mel


----------



## blue888

bababear_50 said:


> Swan & Dolphin are lovely!
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://swandolphin.com/



Thanks! I hadn't looked at those. 

Currently we were debating between Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary or Polynesian. Wilderness Lodge is a bit cheaper, but not by much really.  We'd need 2 rooms.  My husband is leaning towards Polynesian because the pool serves Rum Dole Whips...


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> None for me yet
> Hugs Mel


Patience until Tuesday, then call (was going to say Monday but realized it's a holiday)


----------



## marchingstar

it’s not like the blue friday’s of old, but i got a shop in. my shop was 240$, earned 480 miles.

it would have been more but my location didn’t have the fitbowls, so i had to pick some non-AM lunch stuff up. 

this should push my account over a milestone number, which is pretty cool. if only i had any idea what to use the miles for!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> it’s not like the blue friday’s of old, but i got a shop in. my shop was 240$, earned 480 miles.
> 
> it would have been more but my location didn’t have the fitbowls, so i had to pick some non-AM lunch stuff up.
> 
> this should push my account over a milestone number, which is pretty cool. if only i had any idea what to use the miles for!



I just hit my milestone for collected Dream miles for my next trip ---I'm not sure where and when,, hoping 2023 ? Onsite stay at Universal.?



I figured it was time to switch over to collecting a few cash miles so that's what I did today.
I can always use them for Starbucks gift cards or Swiss Chalet gift cards.

I do collect more Be Well points at Rexall than anywhere else right now.

My experience today with the fit bowls worked out great because the nice young man who helped get them off the top shelf
of the freezer for me seemed to be interested in me not getting any with a 2021 expiry date ,,lol,,,lol, Really nice person.
Only 300 Airmiles for me but it was nice to get out and shop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I just hit my milestone for collected Dream miles for my next trip ---I'm not sure where and when,, hoping 2023 ? Onsite stay at Universal.?
> 
> View attachment 601895
> 
> I figured it was time to switch over to collecting a few cash miles so that's what I did today.
> I can always use them for Starbucks gift cards or Swiss Chalet gift cards.
> 
> I do collect more Be Well points at Rexall than anywhere else right now.
> 
> My experience today with the fit bowls worked out great because the nice young man who helped get them off the top shelf
> of the freezer for me seemed to be interested in me not getting any with a 2021 expiry date ,,lol,,,lol, Really nice person.
> Only 300 Airmiles for me but it was nice to get out and shop.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



i love staying in universal hotels. i think that sounds like a great vacation. maybe i should switch to cash too…but then i think “the next dream milestone could be a deluxe resort instead of a moderate.” there’s lots of time before i travel again, so we’ll see. 

i use PC points much more than air miles these days. i think i’m going back to curbside groceries while numbers in my province soar…so that means superstore trips for me. 

i haven’t tried the rexall program yet. i’m glad it works for you though. we all have to be flexible and go where there’s bonuses to earn.


----------



## ottawamom

Reviewing my spreadsheet this morning. Has anyone received their AM from Metro for the email offer that came out in July? The one where you had to spend an amount ($60) and would received (60)AM. This could be done multiple times (only 1X per day) for two weeks or so.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Reviewing my spreadsheet this morning. Has anyone received their AM from Metro for the email offer that came out in July? The one where you had to spend an amount ($60) and would received (60)AM. This could be done multiple times (only 1X per day) for two weeks or so.


I think I must have missed this email.
Hopefully you get them soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Air Fryers... I keep being tempted by them. Like I need another kitchen appliance... But I am hoping if I get one kiddo would eat chicken fingers at home (he doesn't like them when I bake them) and of course make crispy french fries. I don't want a deep fryer. And I have enough AM to get one! There are a few options and I am not sure which is better, so any thoughts? Does anyone have one? I'm considering the Ninja Fryer or the Total Chef as they seem to be the least AM, but perhaps I should get a TFal, weren't they the first to come up with this? Should I or shouldn't I...


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmmm .....................Hmmmmm
I am going to pass and delegate to someone who actually cooks ,,,lol.
Seriously though I have no experience with fryers. I know one of my sons got a new one recently and it was an Air fryer (he's vegetarian) and swears by the thing.
He comes home tomorrow and I;ll have to ask him what he bought.

Good luck Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

hdrolfe said:


> Air Fryers... I keep being tempted by them. Like I need another kitchen appliance... But I am hoping if I get one kiddo would eat chicken fingers at home (he doesn't like them when I bake them) and of course make crispy french fries. I don't want a deep fryer. And I have enough AM to get one! There are a few options and I am not sure which is better, so any thoughts? Does anyone have one? I'm considering the Ninja Fryer or the Total Chef as they seem to be the least AM, but perhaps I should get a TFal, weren't they the first to come up with this? Should I or shouldn't I...


I have an air fryer lid for my instant pot and I LOVE IT. I’m glad though that it repurposes an appliance I already have. I use it frequently for vegetables. - basically it’s similar to roasting them in the oven. I’ve also made home made chicken strips which are amazing - like infinitely better than any restaurant.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*urgh I made another error in my collecting, I need a supervisor I think! I'm just weeding thru a bunch of email and found several with targeted offers that I  missed using plus one for staples that I knew existed but then neglected to use  only had to spend $40 to get 80 miles and I just used them for the online offer! While the software doesn't count towards the 40 get 80 the ink would have.  It's not expensive   17.95 for each of the 4 colours but this will last for YEARS,  it's the first time we've bought ink in about 3 years.  

I need to hand my card over and give the keys to this thread to someone else! My head isn't in the game*


----------



## ottawamom

Covid fog and we've all got it these days when it comes to Airmiles collecting. I know I'm off my game as well. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## ElCray

Duplicate post sorry


----------



## ElCray

I have no idea where any of my receipts are, and even if I found them I would have no idea what promo I used them for either...

I'm in the fog as well!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *urgh I made another error in my collecting, I need a supervisor I think! I'm just weeding thru a bunch of email and found several with targeted offers that I  missed using plus one for staples that I knew existed but then neglected to use  only had to spend $40 to get 80 miles and I just used them for the online offer! While the software doesn't count towards the 40 get 80 the ink would have.  It's not expensive   17.95 for each of the 4 colours but this will last for YEARS,  it's the first time we've bought ink in about 3 years.
> 
> I need to hand my card over and give the keys to this thread to someone else! My head isn't in the game*



It's ok Hon
Tomorrow shall be better ,,,cut yourself some slack and have some homemade ice cream ,,Covid ,,,family ,,  work ,,everything is all fogged up right now.
Hugs Mel


----------



## blue888

Has anyone booked a Disney hotel on the Airmiles site?   Pro's/Con's?   I love that the prices are in CAD dollars and the cancellation policy seemed very good.


----------



## Eveningsong

blue888 said:


> Has anyone booked a Disney hotel on the Airmiles site?   Pro's/Con's?   I love that the prices are in CAD dollars and the cancellation policy seemed very good.


I did for fall 2020 but had to cancel.  No issues.  I booked the little mermaid rooms at AOA.  The air miles were back in my account within minutes and at that time they were refunding the $10 booking fee.


----------



## blue888

Eveningsong said:


> I did for fall 2020 but had to cancel.  No issues.  I booked the little mermaid rooms at AOA.  The air miles were back in my account within minutes and at that time they were refunding the $10 booking fee.


Thanks! I'm interested to hear if anyone else has experience.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Air Fryers... I keep being tempted by them. Like I need another kitchen appliance... But I am hoping if I get one kiddo would eat chicken fingers at home (he doesn't like them when I bake them) and of course make crispy french fries. I don't want a deep fryer. And I have enough AM to get one! There are a few options and I am not sure which is better, so any thoughts? Does anyone have one? I'm considering the Ninja Fryer or the Total Chef as they seem to be the least AM, but perhaps I should get a TFal, weren't they the first to come up with this? Should I or shouldn't I...


I have an air fryer and don't know how I lived without one.  My DD gave it to me for Christmas ...normally appliances are a no no for Christmas but this ranks in my top 3 best gifts ever.   Mine is the Instant brand (as in Instant pot).  I highly suggest finding the largest one that you can and one that is square not round.  You can literally make anything in it and it's very fast.  Frozen chicken fingers only take about 10 minutes including the preheat time.  I make homemade bagels, doughnuts, fries, chicken wings, fish and many other things.  It's great for reheating leftovers too.  You can find a ton of info on Youtube.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *urgh I made another error in my collecting, I need a supervisor I think! I'm just weeding thru a bunch of email and found several with targeted offers that I  missed using plus one for staples that I knew existed but then neglected to use  only had to spend $40 to get 80 miles and I just used them for the online offer! While the software doesn't count towards the 40 get 80 the ink would have.  It's not expensive   17.95 for each of the 4 colours but this will last for YEARS,  it's the first time we've bought ink in about 3 years.
> 
> I need to hand my card over and give the keys to this thread to someone else! My head isn't in the game*


I literally can't keep track of anything right now.   Work is the only thing that I'm, sort of, holding it together.  Even there though, I'm hanging on by the skin of my teeth....which BTW what the heck does that saying even mean  

   Airmiles....can't keep track of that at all.  I know I'm owed a bunch of miles for things but I just don't have the time or the drive to organize myself enough to deal with it.  I just swipe my card and hope for the best.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, how about I balance out my frustration with myself by sharing what I think was a GREAT work around!?!?!*

*Hubby needed a good air purifier to help with ragweed season & someone's new cat (Mocha is adorable but dang she sheds sumthin fierce!) so I spent a fair amount of time researching to find one that is rated well and is supposed to work. I knew I'd be looking to spend around $300 and was hoping I'd be able to find it thru the portal but that didn't work out. Dollar still needs to be the most important factor and even though I could gotten it thru Amazon it cost a ton more. The cheapest was at Canadian Tire, *only* $189, and in a moment of clarity I came up the following plan that also let me check off an offer for the current boom/bust promo!

Went to Metro and bought a $200 gift card for Crappy Tire using my AMEX card and immediately used it for the purifier that will net me the following miles:
1/$5 at stand alone groceries stores with the Platinum card = 40 miles
Spend $100 at a stand-alone grocery store to use the offer = 50 miles

Total miles = 90 compared to the 1/20 if I bought it at Amazon. Even though it cost more i would have only earned 10 miles because i already did the spend 100 get 100 offer.*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Air Fryers... I keep being tempted by them. Like I need another kitchen appliance... But I am hoping if I get one kiddo would eat chicken fingers at home (he doesn't like them when I bake them) and of course make crispy french fries. I don't want a deep fryer. And I have enough AM to get one! There are a few options and I am not sure which is better, so any thoughts? Does anyone have one? I'm considering the Ninja Fryer or the Total Chef as they seem to be the least AM, but perhaps I should get a TFal, weren't they the first to come up with this? Should I or shouldn't I...


We have an airfryer....and I LOVE it.  I probably cook 4-5 complete meals in it per week.  We have the ninja 5 in one.  It's deep, has and actual grill pan to drop in as well as the crisping basket.  I wasn't sure we would use it much...but honestly, I use it for parts or cooking our whole meal.  There is a small learning curve to using one...but there are soo many youtube videos out there that I learned from.  
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/sto...i-5-in-1-indoor-grill/5415841?keyword=airfyer  I did get mine at bed bath and beyond with my 20% coupon (plus it was on sale as well ) and I have also seen this model in Costco for a good price as well.  Any questions you have about it...DM me


----------



## CanadianKrista

We have the instant Vortex as well - I choose that one because it has a rotisserie - we do chickens on it pretty much every week, and it is soooo good!  Also great for fries, either frozen or homemade.


----------



## hdrolfe

So I think I'm going to get this one ninja but it says it is a 4-in-one, looks the same as the 5-in-one so I am confused lol. Or this one Instant

All this for chicken fingers lol...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The only difference is the 5 in one (i think has the meat thermometer) so that it will automatically shut off when the meat gets to a certain temperature.  I love to airfry many of our veggies.  Our favorite is a mixture of sweet potato, carrots and beets tossed with a little avocado oil, salt, pepper and dried thyme.   It also makes awesome potato wedges, fries, and OMG...tatter tots.  They are sooooooooooo good done in the air fryer lol.  I could go on and on.  Even the kids pull it out and make pizzas with it ( naan bread crust ) it is sooo easy.  Ok....getting off the air fryer talk


----------



## bababear_50

Metro flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1425119
Foodland flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1424916
Sobeys flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1424914

Happy shopping
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

OK
I'll ask
at Sobeys
what is a *Bonus receipt coupon*?
Spend $50.00 get a bonus receipt


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> OK
> I'll ask
> at Sobeys
> what is a *Bonus receipt coupon*?
> Spend $50.00 get a bonus receipt



i was just wondering this too!


----------



## ottawamom

My thought is it's going to be some random $10 off your next purchase of $50 next week. The amount off will vary as might the next purchase minimum. Just a ploy to get you to spend $50 this week IMO.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been wanting an air fryer since I started my elimination diet last February (I'm up to 15 safe foods now!) because the thing i miss the most is french fries, my absolute favourite food and I can't have frozen ones since they're soaked in sulphites  My plan is to use some of my PC points since i they're just sitting there with no purpose but my Airmiles are too precious at the moment 

Don't forget today's the last day for Bonus Boom/Bust. I suggest that if you're like I am right now (sieve-brain is in full gear!) you take screenshots of the offers you used and make a post on that thread with any pertinent details. That way you can refer to it when you're tracking what did and didn't post properly.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My thought was that it will be like the coupons that appeared on some Rexall receipts on the weekends? If you spent a certain amount you'd get a coupon that would be good for the next week to get MORE miles??? I don't remember many details because I never managed to trigger one of those.*


----------



## hdrolfe

I just got an email from Scene that they will be doing points for travel now. Will be interesting to hear how it compares. We don't go to a lot of movies, I tend to earn scene points at Swiss Chalet most of the time  But could be useful.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> Reviewing my spreadsheet this morning. Has anyone received their AM from Metro for the email offer that came out in July? The one where you had to spend an amount ($60) and would received (60)AM. This could be done multiple times (only 1X per day) for two weeks or so.



The email offer  said 

It’s been a while since we saw you last! Visit your local Metro and enjoy this exclusive offer, just for you!




I don't think everyone would have received it.

Received our email offer 5 Aug 2021 and shopped 8 Aug 2021 spent $68.71 per tax.

The terms and conditions are


*Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and valid only for the recipient of the offer invitation. Offer valid for 14 days of receiving email at participating Metro locations in Ontario (excluding Thunder Bay). No coupon required. Minimum eligible purchase must be spent in a single transaction. Limit of one Bonus offer per AIR MILES® Collector Number per day. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, fuel, lottery, beer, cider, transit tickets, Western Union, stamps, gift card purchases, prescriptions, prescription services and other professional pharmacy services. AIR MILES Card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Can be combined with other offers, and AIR MILES offers.​

So it doesn't state when they will post.

I am assuming the usual 4 to 6 weeks after the promo ended to post.  We will keep our fingers crossed it actually works.


----------



## bababear_50

Email offer








* Offer valid September 8 to 14, 2021. Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles from your AIR MILES Cash Account for $10 towards your in-store purchases in a single transaction at participating Staples locations. Maximum amount of 50 Miles to be awarded per transaction. Use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account, in-store, in increments of 95 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases at participating AIR MILES Partner locations. Gift cards, pre-paid credit cards, and near-cash products are excluded, and other exclusions may also apply. Standard daily in-store Cash Miles usage limits and Terms and Conditions apply. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details, visit airmiles.ca.​

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> So I think I'm going to get this one ninja but it says it is a 4-in-one, looks the same as the 5-in-one so I am confused lol. Or this one Instant





Donald - my hero said:


> My plan is to use some of my PC points since i they're just sitting there with no purpose but my Airmiles are too precious at the moment


Just wanted to let you girls know that I seen that Cr@ppy Tire has the ninja one in sale this weekend.  Some sort of big sale.  If you collect Canadian Tire money it could help offset the price as well.  Just a thought


----------



## marchingstar

any group thoughts on using air miles to purchase a major appliance, like a stove or fridge?


----------



## bababear_50

I will probably do a small Metro shop this week ,,not much at Sobeys for me.
It's Thursday! Off I go to school ,,, wish me luck.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> any group thoughts on using air miles to purchase a major appliance, like a stove or fridge?



Good luck on your decision Hon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> any group thoughts on using air miles to purchase a major appliance, like a stove or fridge?



I know they offer them. If I had enough, and needed appliances, I'd probably look at it. Especially given travel may or may not be happening for a bit.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Email offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Offer valid September 8 to 14, 2021. Get 50 AIR MILES Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles from your AIR MILES Cash Account for $10 towards your in-store purchases in a single transaction at participating Staples locations. Maximum amount of 50 Miles to be awarded per transaction. Use the Cash Miles in your AIR MILES Cash Account, in-store, in increments of 95 Cash Miles for every $10 towards your purchases at participating AIR MILES Partner locations. Gift cards, pre-paid credit cards, and near-cash products are excluded, and other exclusions may also apply. Standard daily in-store Cash Miles usage limits and Terms and Conditions apply. All Rewards offered are subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program, are subject to change and may be withdrawn without notice. For complete details, visit airmiles.ca.​
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



DS got that one, DH got one for 25AM when you spend $10AM Cash. I didn't get any. I'll use DS's for sure (better return than Metro at the moment).

I'm strategically shopping at Metro this week. The store is close by so I will stop in each day and purchase just over $10 worth of groceries.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I know they offer them. If I had enough, and needed appliances, I'd probably look at it. Especially given travel may or may not be happening for a bit.



yeah i think i’ll try to look into warranty, installation, that kind of stuff. 

i feel like i can’t picture traveling in the foreseeable future. so i might as well get creative!


----------



## ottawamom

Or keep saving those miles and you'll have a cruise paid for in full!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Or keep saving those miles and you'll have a cruise paid for in full!



very true!


----------



## juniorbugman

So question about Sobeys My offers.  Has anybody not had any offers given to you?   My Mom's card has a spend offer and offers just for her but my card only has the generic offers that were given to everybody that are good for 22 days.  I usually do my shopping on Thursdays so I wouldn't have earned any air miles but this week I am going to shop on Friday so I have time if I have to call them and ask.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So question about Sobeys My offers.  Has anybody not had any offers given to you?   My Mom's card has a spend offer and offers just for her but my card only has the generic offers that were given to everybody that are good for 22 days.  I usually do my shopping on Thursdays so I wouldn't have earned any air miles but this week I am going to shop on Friday so I have time if I have to call them and ask.



Hi Hon
I just checked my son's account and yes he does seem to get targeted and spend offers in his account.
Today his is spend $40 get 15 airmiles.
Some of his offers are good for 7 days and others for 22 days

Not great but at least something.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick shop at Metro today.
spend $56
102 airmiles,,
which is pretty good for me as I usually max out at about 10 airmiles when I stop in there.
My Metro Coupons are awful usually!
Here's todays:
31 AIR MILES®
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonus Miles

are available thanks to your exclusive coupons. Load them now to start saving!


Maybe  3 or 4 airmiles for each of the 5 products they post. My usual max available is =31 airmiles.


They are the closest grocery store to me. (walking distance).
Just wish they could get into the airmiles game .

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> So question about Sobeys My offers.  Has anybody not had any offers given to you?   My Mom's card has a spend offer and offers just for her but my card only has the generic offers that were given to everybody that are good for 22 days.  I usually do my shopping on Thursdays so I wouldn't have earned any air miles but this week I am going to shop on Friday so I have time if I have to call them and ask.



Update:   So I called the myoffers hotline and they don't show any personalized offers for me this week so I guess I won't be using my card this week and I won't earn the spend $50 get a special offer next week.   I guess my Mom's card will get the bonus offers this week.   Maybe just maybe my offers will load to my card before I go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## juniorbugman

So not only did I not get any Sobeys my offers this week my points from last week haven't posted yet.  What the heck is going on with Sobeys and me?


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Food Basics instead of Metro today... so no Airmiles but I saved some money so... guess it was worth it.


----------



## cari12

juniorbugman said:


> So not only did I not get any Sobeys my offers this week my points from last week haven't posted yet.  What the heck is going on with Sobeys and me?


My Safeway (Sobeys) AM have not posted this week either but I did get my My Offers.


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobeys AM from last week are MIA as well. They usually post on Wednesday around dinnertime. Oh well I know they are on the receipt so.... we wait.


----------



## rella's fan

anybody else waiting for the 95 airmiles from the June Bonus Boom to post?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> anybody else waiting for the 95 airmiles from the June Bonus Boom to post?


*Mine posted on Sept 1st

Just had my 100 miles for this one's online shopping post today -- perfect amount from Staples even though they split the order! *


----------



## bababear_50

Well today I thought Sobeys had posting issues ,,,,  but then I had an issue with Shell posting ,,,,  and now I can't see the actual charge on my Visa from Shell.
I think there are some Gremlins in the system right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Well today I thought Sobeys had posting issues ,,,,  but then I had an issue with Shell posting ,,,,  and now I can't see the actual charge on my Visa from Shell.
> I think there are some Gremlins in the system right now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I was flabbergasted that my Shell points from yesterday have posted already.   We haven't been getting gas at Shell lately as my brother has been getting gas at Esso and getting a car wash at the same time so I didn't know that they points posted the next day.


----------



## kristabelle13

juniorbugman said:


> I was flabbergasted that my Shell points from yesterday have posted already.   We haven't been getting gas at Shell lately as my brother has been getting gas at Esso and getting a car wash at the same time so I didn't know that they points posted the next day.


Mine post in the next ….5 minutes lol it’s basically instant as of…about June (that Ive noticed)


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Well today I thought Sobeys had posting issues ,,,,  but then I had an issue with Shell posting ,,,,  and now I can't see the actual charge on my Visa from Shell.
> I think there are some Gremlins in the system right now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



DH was at Shell this evening. I checked as soon as he walked through the door and they were sitting in DS account.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
Shell does post for me (minutes after purchase) but they consistently post the wrong amount. This has been going on since the summer. They advertise a coke + old Dutch chips and sandwich for 35 airmiles.

Get 35 Bonus Airmiles with our Sandwich Deal

Some stations post it this way







They should NOT post this way
Ignore the 30  (missing miles offer code) you see as I had to call them to get it added to my account.







Why in goodness name it doesn't just post as a 35 Meal Deal Offer is beyond my technical skills.

Also I have bought a few of their buy two chocolate bars get 5 airmiles and never get them.
I have spoken to both Shell & Airmiles with no answers ,,,just we will make it right by giving you the miles now.
I hate chasing miles.

Plus I told them during our weekly chat today that I WANT a Mega Miles Promo
Remember these!!!



Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Now to even make things more complicated I just found the new Sept 6th to October 31st Shell instore offers.
It now says 20 bonus airmiles for the sandwich deal,,, well they best take those poster signs down.

"Meal Deal Offer valid September 6 – October 31, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB. BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase in a single transaction any sandwich or roller grill item PLUS a 55-66g bag of Old Dutch Chips PLUS any Coca-Cola beverage or any size Coffee. Maximum 20 miles per transaction for this promotion. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Product"




https://www.shell.ca/en_ca/motorist...s-terms-and-conditions-1st-september-2021.pdf
And adding all sorts of silly things like max 15 airmiles during a 12 hour time period ,,,really"""""

Mix and Match Promotion Offer valid until October 3, 2021. Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you buy any 2 products from the snacks (i.e. confectionery, salted, ice cream, fast food) or packaged drink (bottled or canned) categories, AND get an additional 10 Bonus Miles when the above purchase includes at least 1 item from the following list of products: Pepsi 591ml, Kickstart 473ml, Gatorade 591-710ml, Evian 750ml-1L, ArtoLife 700ml-1L, Pure Leaf Tea 547ml & Lipton Tea 500ml, or Rockstar 473 ml. Maximum 15 Bonus Miles from this offer per 12-hour period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.

Did I mention I am having a good time shopping at Rexall.
704,690
Be Well points
$280 value 




Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Oh and just to report back that I shopped at Sobeys today and got my bonus offer for next week.  Earn 150 air miles when you spend $200 in a single shop next week..  What the heck?   Today I barely got to my Mom's loaded offer of $115 and that included purchasing a $10 food bank bag.   I guess I will have to figure out if I will be able to use this promo next week.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Oh and just to report back that I shopped at Sobeys today and got my bonus offer for next week.  Earn 150 air miles when you spend $200 in a single shop next week..  What the heck?   Today I barely got to my Mom's loaded offer of $115 and that included purchasing a $10 food bank bag.   I guess I will have to figure out if I will be able to use this promo next week.



So sorry Hon.
While other grocery reward programs seem to be progressing forward ,,,,airmiles is taking quite the nose dive lately.
Better days ahead
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys just sitting here at work and having a horrible rough spell right now. Kept two littles home this year and am working a ton, yesterday long shift full PPE no AC. 
EX is here visiting boys. Fully vaxxed pcr negative to enter Canada and get the littlest to hockey last night , I was there bc I knew ex couldn’t enter the arena well OMHA screening is close contact with anyone who has been outside of Canada last 14 days. So 7 who loves hockey more than .. can not attend hockey after dad visiting for 14 days so technically if Dad shows it’s 3/4 weeks he can’t attend,
School screening would allow him to attend , even with a side note saying he can go to the  USA and not quarantine for school  of there’s a custody agreement. He can come into LTC where I work as can the ex bc they aren’t federally required to quarantine anymore. 
Ex screaming at me , he will never see his kid and his visits are more important than hockey . 7 bawling and refused to go back to his hotel and will prob refuse to see him now. Ex starts crying and trying to bribe and manipulate 7 into going back with him.
I’m so over covid . I don’t know how much longer I can do this.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys just sitting here at work and having a horrible rough spell right now. Kept two littles home this year and am working a ton, yesterday long shift full PPE no AC.
> EX is here visiting boys. Fully vaxxed pcr negative to enter Canada and get the littlest to hockey last night , I was there bc I knew ex couldn’t enter the arena well OMHA screening is close contact with anyone who has been outside of Canada last 14 days. So 7 who loves hockey more than .. can not attend hockey after dad visiting for 14 days so technically if Dad shows it’s 3/4 weeks he can’t attend,
> School screening would allow him to attend , even with a side note saying he can go to the  USA and not quarantine for school  of there’s a custody agreement. He can come into LTC where I work as can the ex bc they aren’t federally required to quarantine anymore.
> Ex screaming at me , he will never see his kid and his visits are more important than hockey . 7 bawling and refused to go back to his hotel and will prob refuse to see him now. Ex starts crying and trying to bribe and manipulate 7 into going back with him.
> I’m so over covid . I don’t know how much longer I can do this.


Oh man.  Dealing with Covid is hard enough, throw in an ex, and an ex from another country where covid doesn't seem to exist in many's eyes... Yikes.  Perhaps can he have outside visits with him for now?  Is that considered close contact?  I know that won't make your ex happy and he'll probably yell and scream some more.  Sorry you needed to deal with this on top of everything else.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys just sitting here at work and having a horrible rough spell right now. Kept two littles home this year and am working a ton, yesterday long shift full PPE no AC.
> EX is here visiting boys. Fully vaxxed pcr negative to enter Canada and get the littlest to hockey last night , I was there bc I knew ex couldn’t enter the arena well OMHA screening is close contact with anyone who has been outside of Canada last 14 days. So 7 who loves hockey more than .. can not attend hockey after dad visiting for 14 days so technically if Dad shows it’s 3/4 weeks he can’t attend,
> School screening would allow him to attend , even with a side note saying he can go to the  USA and not quarantine for school  of there’s a custody agreement. He can come into LTC where I work as can the ex bc they aren’t federally required to quarantine anymore.
> Ex screaming at me , he will never see his kid and his visits are more important than hockey . 7 bawling and refused to go back to his hotel and will prob refuse to see him now. Ex starts crying and trying to bribe and manipulate 7 into going back with him.
> I’m so over covid . I don’t know how much longer I can do this.



Ok insert older mom here........
So I have lived many a day the way you are ,,being a single mom can be a very lonely road to travel ,and sometimes with the financial weight of the world at your door step.
BUT
One day you will look around and see that YOU did it and did it well!
Isn't it funny that we still concern ourselves with our Ex's wellbeing.
Try to stay focused on your wellbeing Hon!
You've got this.
Happy Hugs being sent your way!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys just sitting here at work and having a horrible rough spell right now. Kept two littles home this year and am working a ton, yesterday long shift full PPE no AC.
> EX is here visiting boys. Fully vaxxed pcr negative to enter Canada and get the littlest to hockey last night , I was there bc I knew ex couldn’t enter the arena well OMHA screening is close contact with anyone who has been outside of Canada last 14 days. So 7 who loves hockey more than .. can not attend hockey after dad visiting for 14 days so technically if Dad shows it’s 3/4 weeks he can’t attend,
> School screening would allow him to attend , even with a side note saying he can go to the  USA and not quarantine for school  of there’s a custody agreement. He can come into LTC where I work as can the ex bc they aren’t federally required to quarantine anymore.
> Ex screaming at me , he will never see his kid and his visits are more important than hockey . 7 bawling and refused to go back to his hotel and will prob refuse to see him now. Ex starts crying and trying to bribe and manipulate 7 into going back with him.
> I’m so over covid . I don’t know how much longer I can do this.



Is there any way you can get your Ex to see it from your child's point of view?
I totally understand that he wants to see his kids and it is admirable that he is making an effort to visit but it should not be at the expense of your children's mental health.
I really hope the tension settles for you TammyLynn, this is such a crappy situation for you. 
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## bababear_50

If there was one thing I wish Ex's could know and understand ...
The financial ,emotional, physical wellbeing of their former spouse should be their first priority because they are providing all of that for their kids. (And yes still sometimes for their Ex's).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys just sitting here at work and having a horrible rough spell right now. Kept two littles home this year and am working a ton, yesterday long shift full PPE no AC.
> EX is here visiting boys. Fully vaxxed pcr negative to enter Canada and get the littlest to hockey last night , I was there bc I knew ex couldn’t enter the arena well OMHA screening is close contact with anyone who has been outside of Canada last 14 days. So 7 who loves hockey more than .. can not attend hockey after dad visiting for 14 days so technically if Dad shows it’s 3/4 weeks he can’t attend,
> School screening would allow him to attend , even with a side note saying he can go to the  USA and not quarantine for school  of there’s a custody agreement. He can come into LTC where I work as can the ex bc they aren’t federally required to quarantine anymore.
> Ex screaming at me , he will never see his kid and his visits are more important than hockey . 7 bawling and refused to go back to his hotel and will prob refuse to see him now. Ex starts crying and trying to bribe and manipulate 7 into going back with him.
> I’m so over covid . I don’t know how much longer I can do this.


Oh, I am sooo sorry that everyone is having to deal with this. Single parenting/dealing with exes is hard enough at the best of times, and COVID times are definitely NOT the best. One day at a time, one step at a time. I know it feels like we'll never be over this but one day you will look back and pat yourself on the back that you did it. You will gather your strength from your children, your family and friends. And don't be afraid to ask for help sometimes. You would help someone struggling, and others will help you. (((hugs))) from afar.


----------



## hdrolfe

My kiddo got his second Pfizer today! Two weeks he'll be considered fully vaccinated. Of course I have mixed doses so now travel is difficult because of me instead of him... oh well. 

Had 25 AM post from an offer last week (I think?) where I had to load an offer in the app. I think it's the third time I've gotten that offer? Easy one since I don't even have to buy anything! Which is probably good since I haven't really been much effort in lately.


----------



## ottawamom

Congratulations on your son being safe now. I'm in the same boat as you with my vaccinations. I sure hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## ElCray

Just a flag for anyone chasing Shell Go+. There is 2 cents off a liter and 5 cents off a litre for V-Power fuel when you use your Air Miles Mastercard. Sign up at bmo.com/fuel.


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> Just a flag for anyone chasing Shell Go+. There is 2 cents off a liter and 5 cents off a litre for V-Power fuel when you use your Air Miles Mastercard. Sign up at bmo.com/fuel.


I really like this one, thanks.  Shell here is usually a cent or two above our corner station so it annoys DH when I purchase gas there.  I only now purchase it when there is an incentive to do so and this is going to help.  Love that it is good til the end of Feb.  
Again, thanks.


----------



## kristabelle13

ElCray said:


> Just a flag for anyone chasing Shell Go+. There is 2 cents off a liter and 5 cents off a litre for V-Power fuel when you use your Air Miles Mastercard. Sign up at bmo.com/fuel.


Thanks for the heads up on this!!  I don’t drive much these days - but I’m sure I can save a couple bucks.


----------



## cari12

ElCray said:


> Just a flag for anyone chasing Shell Go+. There is 2 cents off a liter and 5 cents off a litre for V-Power fuel when you use your Air Miles Mastercard. Sign up at bmo.com/fuel.


Note: this is only for Shell locations in Ontario


----------



## ottawamom

In the world of no great AM deals I just happened upon this. I was getting Dempsters english muffins anyway at Metro and I noticed the sign for buy 3 get 30AM. They were $2each package so that was as good a scoop as I've had on anything recently.


----------



## marchingstar

update on my appliance question:

i emailed the personal shopper service with a request for a stove that retails for 4495 to get a sense of pricing. 

i heard back very quickly, both to confirm the item and with the quote. i was quoted 44,850. 

so i think that works out to just under 10 cents per mile? which seems close to normal value?

i’m not going to order it right now (not enough miles! not ready for the new kitchen yet either), but it does give me a good idea of what to expect. and maybe it’ll be useful to someone else here


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> update on my appliance question:
> 
> i emailed the personal shopper service with a request for a stove that retails for 4495 to get a sense of pricing.
> 
> i heard back very quickly, both to confirm the item and with the quote. i was quoted 44,850.
> 
> so i think that works out to just under 10 cents per mile? which seems close to normal value?
> 
> i’m not going to order it right now (not enough miles! not ready for the new kitchen yet either), but it does give me a good idea of what to expect. and maybe it’ll be useful to someone else here


*That's great news, super happy to hear that they're sticking pretty close to the cash value of miles for big-ticket items. Makes me wonder though, what on earth are you cooking that you need a stove that costs almost $5,000 and are you taking reservations 

We need to have someone request an item from the states so we can get a feel for that as well. I think someone got a quote that worked out to around 14 miles/1 USD and that's what I've been using for my goalpost of an annual pass. That means I need to have just over 19,000 miles --- have to earn around another 2,500 and we're averaging about 1,300 a month. *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *That's great news, super happy to hear that they're sticking pretty close to the cash value of miles for big-ticket items. Makes me wonder though, what on earth are you cooking that you need a stove that costs almost $5,000 and are you taking reservations
> 
> We need to have someone request an item from the states so we can get a feel for that as well. I think someone got a quote that worked out to around 14 miles/1 USD and that's what I've been using for my goalpost of an annual pass. That means I need to have just over 19,000 miles --- have to earn around another 2,500 and we're averaging about 1,300 a month. *



you must know that 5000 crosses the line from need to want!! my want list is an induction cooktop, double ovens, and a really cool non-stainless steel look. here’s the one i priced out. you’d be welcome for dinner any day of the week, though!!

i think it’s really helpful to have a rough target for saving. but whoa, 1300 a month right now is awesome! i’m hardly earning any these days.


----------



## bababear_50

So 
I am missing over 300 airmiles or should I say they haven't posted yet.
Purchase date Sept 3 2021
I have always received the Sobeys airmiles the following week after purchase.

Chat with Sara
The wait is 60 days.
Seriously if other rewards points etc can be deposited the day of , why can't airmiles get it together.
For me that would be saving and cross checking up to 8 or more receipts every 60 days.
That's just too much.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> So
> I am missing over 300 airmiles or should I say they haven't posted yet.
> Purchase date Sept 3 2021
> I have always received the Sobeys airmiles the following week after purchase.
> 
> Chat with Sara
> The wait is 60 days.
> Seriously if other rewards points etc can be deposited the day of , why can't airmiles get it together.
> For me that would be saving and cross checking up to 8 or more receipts every 60 days.
> That's just too much.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Seems like lots of us are missing miles from that period.  Maybe they will post this week.


----------



## ottawamom

Impatiently waiting for the dinner hour tomorrow to see if mine post as well. I thought maybe it was just my store but looks like a lot of us are in the same boat.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> So
> I am missing over 300 airmiles or should I say they haven't posted yet.
> Purchase date Sept 3 2021
> I have always received the Sobeys airmiles the following week after purchase.
> 
> Chat with Sara
> The wait is 60 days.
> Seriously if other rewards points etc can be deposited the day of , why can't airmiles get it together.
> For me that would be saving and cross checking up to 8 or more receipts every 60 days.
> That's just too much.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I’m missing Safeway (sobeys) from last week as well. They’re not even a week late yet. I’m hoping they post this week with this weeks mikes.


----------



## bababear_50

For those looking for the current and upcoming flyers.
New flyers for Sobeys , Metro and Foodland usually post after 12 pm on Tuesday evening.
Instead of posting each flyer I am going to just post a link to

Reebee Flyers here
https://www.reebee.com/
You can also have a look here for the flyers.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/Sometimes certain ones come out on Tuesday.
Metro is already up for next week.

If I see something that looks of interest to me ,,,like a great deal I'll will probably post it.

Also if there is anyone who would like to take over posting the flyers please feel free to do so.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> For those looking for the current and upcoming flyers.
> New flyers for Sobeys , Metro and Foodland usually post after 12 pm on Tuesday evening.
> Instead of posting each flyer I am going to just post a link to
> 
> Reebee Flyers here
> https://www.reebee.com/
> You can also have a look here for the flyers.
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/Sometimes certain ones come out on Tuesday.
> Metro is already up for next week.
> 
> If I see something that looks of interest to me ,,,like a great deal I'll will probably post it.
> 
> Also if there is anyone who would like to take over posting the flyers please feel free to do so.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*I suppose it is time for me to take back the reigns ... can't guarantee that I'll update the first page again but I can probably drop the weekly ones here*


----------



## kristabelle13

My BMO offer was another - buy a dream reward, get 150AM. So snapped up a movie ticket + popcorn + drink. With the 150AM “rebate” - works out to 75AM. So less than $10 value for a night out…..and then I’ll likely use for a Disney movie and submit the tix to DMR. I think I’m about 25 tix from the Disney Studios tour (assuming/hoping they bring that back!). I’ve been to the studios a number of times for events, but super want to take my family and a couple of friends! I think they’d love it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kristabelle13 said:


> My BMO offer was another - buy a dream reward, get 150AM. So snapped up a movie ticket + popcorn + drink. With the 150AM “rebate” - works out to 75AM. So less than $10 value for a night out…..and then I’ll likely use for a Disney movie and submit the tix to DMR. I think I’m about 25 tix from the Disney Studios tour (assuming/hoping they bring that back!). I’ve been to the studios a number of times for events, but super want to take my family and a couple of friends! I think they’d love it.


What a brilliant idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG...I really hope I get the deal.  We LOVE going to the movies.  We just went for the first time over the long weekend, and it felt soooooooooo good to do something normal again!!!!  I highly recommend the new Marvel movie....it was REALLY good - if your a marvel fan.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Yep another spend $750 get a whopping 75 miles. Yikes


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Yep another spend $750 get a whopping 75 miles. Yikes


I got that one the first week of September  and I just happened to do it and the 75 AM posted already.


----------



## TammyLynn33

cari12 said:


> I got that one the first week of September  and I just happened to do it and the 75 AM posted already.



I may get it too simply because my DVC payment is the 16th and my kids hockey payment and and . Just a crappy return that if I didn’t have preauth I’d never make


----------



## bababear_50

Well I do need a new coffee card....

Get​

40​

AIR MILES® Bonus Miles​


when you spend $100 or more on food and beverages using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *September 20, 2021*.1​

Just not sure it would work.

Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including "Package stores, Beer, Liquor" (MCC 5921), "Eating Places, Restaurants" (MCC 5812), "Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns" (MCC 5813), and "Fast Food Restaurants" (MCC 5814). BMO ("Bank of Montreal") cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a brilliant idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG...I really hope I get the deal.  We LOVE going to the movies.  We just went for the first time over the long weekend, and it felt soooooooooo good to do something normal again!!!!  I highly recommend the new Marvel movie....it was REALLY good - if your a marvel fan.


I am!! Thanks for the recommendation!! I haven’t been to a movie since…probably 2019?  but plan to go this month!


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a brilliant idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG...I really hope I get the deal.  We LOVE going to the movies.  We just went for the first time over the long weekend, and it felt soooooooooo good to do something normal again!!!!  I highly recommend the new Marvel movie....it was REALLY good - if your a marvel fan.



I really wanted to see that but kiddo doesn't want to go. I could go by myself I suppose but I'm sure he'll be upset if I do that. 

I can't wait for the new Matrix movie in December. I'm going to see that one no matter what.


----------



## marchingstar

posting here because i have zero intention to actually take a trip, or even to plan one with any specific details yet….

but my toddler talked me into watching a disney parade on youtube today. he had the very best time dancing and every character made him squeal. it really hit me that he’s the perfect age for
disney right now. it was so magical to even just see on TV. i feel so sad that i can’t give him the joy
of visiting right now. 

nowhere near the biggest problem covid has caused, but definitely having a mama pity party over here.


----------



## bababear_50

Well if Foodland has the product in stock I will be picking up some Quaker Dipps & Yogurt granola bars.
Buy 10@ $1.99 get 95 airmiles.

My last weeks airmiles posted from Metro but they (airmiles) have bypassed a week.
I guess I'll have to hold on for 60 days and hope they post.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> posting here because i have zero intention to actually take a trip, or even to plan one with any specific details yet….
> 
> but my toddler talked me into watching a disney parade on youtube today. he had the very best time dancing and every character made him squeal. it really hit me that he’s the perfect age for
> disney right now. it was so magical to even just see on TV. i feel so sad that i can’t give him the joy
> of visiting right now.
> 
> nowhere near the biggest problem covid has caused, but definitely having a mama pity party over here.



I just seems like yesterday that my granddaughter was telling me about grade 10,,,now we are talking about University next year ,,,what a way to experience high school.

When you do go it is going to be so special Hon. 
Keep the hope in your heart!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

BMO bonus 100AM for most recent Bonus Boom posted but still no AM from Sobeys shop September 3. Mine have historically posted on Wednesday around dinner time.


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> Oh and just to report back that I shopped at Sobeys today and got my bonus offer for next week.  Earn 150 air miles when you spend $200 in a single shop next week..  What the heck?   Today I barely got to my Mom's loaded offer of $115 and that included purchasing a $10 food bank bag.   I guess I will have to figure out if I will be able to use this promo next week.


So I may just make my $200 shop this week as I was in there today and they have some new Chipits.  They have holiday red and green shapes and heart shaped milk chocolate ones.   I don't know how much they are but my sister and 2 friends wants 2 each so that should add up for me.

Now here is a question for you guys.  I have the coupon but it doesn't show any Air Miles number on it so do you think that I can use it with my air miles card instead of my Mom's card where I earned it from?


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> BMO bonus 100AM for most recent Bonus Boom posted but still no AM from Sobeys shop September 3. Mine have historically posted on Wednesday around dinner time.


I don't have a BMO account but I just checked my account and still no miles from Sobeys Sept 2.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> Now here is a question for you guys.  I have the coupon but it doesn't show any Air Miles number on it so do you think that I can use it with my air miles card instead of my Mom's card where I earned it from?



No AM # on the receipt you should be good to go to use it with your card this week. I highly doubt they are sophisticated enough to track the AM card # from last weeks receipt. Sobeys seems to have enough of a challenge posting regular weekly amounts.


----------



## ottawamom

Still no AM from Sobeys (so far today). Please post when you receive yours.


----------



## juniorbugman

None for me yet but I did get my Sobeys offers on my card


----------



## cari12

Just got my Safeway (Sobeys) AM from Sep 4. Got my My Offers as well today.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I did get 2 base airmiles from Sobeys post today but nothing else.

I ended up doing a quick shop at Sobeys instead of Foodland. The Covid numbers in my neighborhood are just too high and a couple of outbreaks at my school too.
Less stress the best!
Why must people (I am using this term kindly here) come to a grocery store just to argue with the manager about wearing a masks?
Like go find a park and spin on a Merry Go Round.
Just such freaking unacceptable behavior some people are showing .
Pretty soon grocery stores are going to have a hard time finding employees.,,, so sad.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Now I have my Sep 11 Safeway (Sobeys) miles so I am up to date with them now.


----------



## bababear_50

Finally!!! My Sobeys Sept 4th Airmiles posted! 
304 Airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup mine posted as well.   233 airmiles between Sobeys and Foodland.


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> So I may just make my $200 shop this week as I was in there today and they have some new Chipits.  They have holiday red and green shapes and heart shaped milk chocolate ones.   I don't know how much they are but my sister and 2 friends wants 2 each so that should add up for me.
> 
> Now here is a question for you guys.  I have the coupon but it doesn't show any Air Miles number on it so do you think that I can use it with my air miles card instead of my Mom's card where I earned it from?


I earned the 150 air miles today with a $200 shop and yup coupon worked just fine on my card.   Good thing I had to buy all of those Chipits for everybody.   They weren't as much as I thought they would be but I made it with my regular shop.  It was weird that a dozen large Compliments brand eggs are now $3.39 when they used to be $2.29 just a little while ago but my Natrel milk has gone down from $6.19 for 4l to $5.77.   How prices are changing now.


----------



## bababear_50

I am definitely seeing prices jump up and down right now.
What I am trying to do is buy a bit more bulk when I see something on sale.

This weekend I think butter is on sale at Shoppers $3.49 Lb. limit of 4
I ran out of butter the other day and Yep I paid $6.99 for it,,,
Eggs $2.49 limit of 2
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10061/1426567?page=8

 and at No Frills Royale kleenex 6 pack are on sale. $2.97
10lb bag potatoes is $1.87
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1425778?page=2

I can see my shopping switching up and over to PC when comparing prices.
I'll still keep a close eye on Sobeys/Foodland/Metro too.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I gave up waiting and watching for my Sobeys AM to post. Fell asleep watching something on Netflix then decided to check AM one more time before I went to bed. Finally, the AM were there. All correct and only one week later than usual.

Now I can shop at Sobeys tomorrow and collect some more.


----------



## juniorbugman

I do most of my shopping at Sobeys as it is the closest and I like the fruits and veggie selection better even if they may be a bit pricier.  The No Frills is a once in a while shop as it is much farther away. I have ordered curbside pickup from Walmart but I do like picking my own meats, veggies etc so I only use them for dry goods.   I may start going back to Food Basics when I start up my badminton again since it is right next door to the Community Centre but they don't have points.   I used to get a ride home from one of the other ladies but sadly for me but happily for her she moved back home to Bermuda so now I will be walking both ways. I can hit the store either before or after class.   Oh well more exercise for me unless I whine at my brother and have him pick me up sometimes.


----------



## marchingstar

prices are climbing but with the state of my province, i’m back to ordering and not even watching prices. i’m definitely paying 7$ for butter tomorrow. it is what it is!


----------



## hdrolfe

I agree with prices climbing. I've been using Walmart, and they do groceries here now using DoorDash delivery, I've been using pick up but this was even easier and less contact. Mind you it cost some extra for the delivery but I didn't have to come in contact with anyone. I'm not sure if other stores are doing the same, I mean I know some of the pet stores do now, but it would be nice for the grocery places to do it as well. I had gone to FoodBasics in search of some lower prices but it was crowded and a bit close in with people. I am glad we are still wearing masks but I notice carts aren't being wiped down in some places, and certainly the aisles are a free for all in directions. I'll stick with pick up or delivery where I can. But I haven't had much luck with them choosing fruit so will have to figure something out there to go and pick out my own. Less airmiles earned overall, but this 4th wave business seems to be no joke.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I managed to put together an order for Staples to actually end up earning those errant 80 miles I had forgotten to snag! Not quite sure how I managed to end up hurting my elbow enough to need a brace at times but hey, Staples sells everything now! Found one that came close to what was recommended by the doctor but it didn't quite meet the $40 threshold so I spent some time poking around on the site and found what we think is an amazing deal. I guess like every other business out there, Staples has found themselves with massive overstock on COVID-19 protection/cleaning items and I took advantage of that fact buy tossing 10 of these into my order. No idea what they were selling for earlier but for .97 they're perfect for leaving in the glovebox, tossing into hubby's briefcase if he ever leaves the house again and you know most of them are in my suitcase for my dream trip 



Staples Premium Personal Protection Multi-Pack*


----------



## bababear_50

I say great score Jacqueline!!
Hope the elbow feels better.

I kind of got the evil eye from my son when he unpacked 20 small grab and go 15c packs of Clorox wipes. 
But I need them,(perfect for appointments ,filling gas ,wiping down shopping carts , spilling morning coffee).
I picked up 100 airmiles at Sobeys. (buy 2 for $3 get 10 airmiles).
They fit right in my lunch bag.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I say great score Jacqueline!!
> Hope the elbow feels better.
> 
> I kind of got the evil eye from my son when he unpacked 20 small grab and go 15c packs of Clorox wipes.
> But I need them,(perfect for appointments ,filling gas ,wiping down shopping carts , spilling morning coffee).
> I picked up 100 airmiles at Sobeys. (buy 2 for $3 get 10 airmiles).
> They fit right in my lunch bag.
> 
> View attachment 605641
> Hugs
> Mel


*I LOVE those -- I've been carrying things like that around in my backpack, in the car, my purse, suitcase etc for YEARS, even before COVID was a thing and everyone started obsessively cleaning every surface they might touch. Due to food allergies and extremely sensitive skin I need to make sure I'm not going to contact something I'll react to , heck I got weird sideways glances whenever we got on a plane and I wiped down everything. But when people saw how disgustingly dirty they ended up I usually had someone ask for a couple. I might feel the need to head to a Sobeys but that will probable pass because the last 6 trips I've made to get offers I've left in frustration , empty handed!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I LOVE those -- I've been carrying things like that around in my backpack, in the car, my purse, suitcase etc for YEARS, even before COVID was a thing and everyone started obsessively cleaning every surface they might touch. Due to food allergies and extremely sensitive skin I need to make sure I'm not going to contact something I'll react to , heck I got weird sideways glances whenever we got on a plane and I wiped down everything. But when people saw how disgustingly dirty they ended up I usually had someone ask for a couple. I might feel the need to head to a Sobeys but that will probable pass because the last 6 trips I've made to get offers I've left in frustration , empty handed!*



Well my girlfriend just showed me a place to get them even cheaper...
99 cents Food Basics..page 10 of 15 no airmiles though.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10018/1426153?page=10
And the 30 packs are 2 for $3.00
page 11 of 15

Yeah I think they are super handy to have.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> I kind of got the evil eye from my son when he unpacked 20 small grab and go 15c packs of Clorox wipes.
> But I need them,(perfect for appointments ,filling gas ,wiping down shopping carts , spilling morning coffee).
> I picked up 100 airmiles at Sobeys. (buy 2 for $3 get 10 airmiles).
> They fit right in my lunch bag.
> 
> View attachment 605641
> Hugs
> Mel



I picked up some of those as well this week at Sobeys.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*we were out getting a puzzle feeder for Mocha (gawd she eats far too quickly and then chatters constantly wanting more,  hoping to slow her down) and on the way home Frederick announced that he was hungry (our Fit ) so we went to Shell since my Mastercard offer this week was spend 50 get 75 miles.  I figured if we needed to toss in a lottery ticket to get to that point so be it! Checked the app to see what the offers are currently and grabbed some Gatorade for our daughter.  Less than 10 minutes later this is how it posted! The 75 will post eventually making this 52.13 transaction pretty darn good!
*


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *we were out getting a puzzle feeder for Mocha (gawd she eats far too quickly and then chatters constantly wanting more,  hoping to slow her down) and on the way home Frederick announced that he was hungry (our Fit ) so we went to Shell since my Mastercard offer this week was spend 50 get 75 miles.  I figured if we needed to toss in a lottery ticket to get to that point so be it! Checked the app to see what the offers are currently and grabbed some Gatorade for our daughter.  Less than 10 minutes later this is how it posted! The 75 will post eventually making this 52.13 transaction pretty darn good!
> View attachment 605693*


Love the instant posting of Shell these days! 
we had a buy 30 liters get 50 AM. DH filled this morning and the 59 AM are posted already.


----------



## ElCray

I had an offer in my Shell Go+ for this weekend in the offers section. It says I needed to opt into the offer by email. Unfortunately I didn't get an email... I usually do though so I don't think it's the settings!

Thinking of getting the 30L fill and engaging with the loyalty team! I wouldn't bother if I just wasn't targeted, but I see it there sitting in my account.

For those near a Jean Coutu, today is the last day of 75 Air Miles/$10 - which you can use for giftcards.


----------



## kristabelle13

I had a Shell win today too! My tank was bone dry - pulled into Shell not really wanting to do V+ for the 100AM and crunching the math in my head as to whether it was worth it….and my gas station was out of all grades of fuel….except V+! They were waiting on the fuel truck…and had priced the V+ at the same price as regular + I got the 5cents off! The miles already posted 111 + whatever the BMO MC top up bonus will be for $58.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I did a quick foodland run yesterday got dinner and stocked up on granola bars and chips .. spent $87 and 212 miles so I was happy. I was surprised to see two bonus products . And with two littles and 2 teens we go through a ton of snacks..


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I LOVE those -- I've been carrying things like that around in my backpack, in the car, my purse, suitcase etc for YEARS, even before COVID was a thing and everyone started obsessively cleaning every surface they might touch. Due to food allergies and extremely sensitive skin I need to make sure I'm not going to contact something I'll react to , heck I got weird sideways glances whenever we got on a plane and I wiped down everything. But when people saw how disgustingly dirty they ended up I usually had someone ask for a couple. I might feel the need to head to a Sobeys but that will probable pass because the last 6 trips I've made to get offers I've left in frustration , empty handed!*


LOL...me too!  I've been a germophobe for years.   I remember many times that I was wiping down every nook and cranny of the airplane while the neighbours gave me the


----------



## bababear_50

I know it's yellow like Donald Duck but sadly he is not a candidate this year.
LOL

Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

Hey guys in Ontario  .. if you have an IPhone the people who made the vaccine hunters website have made a super easy tool to download your vaccine receipts to your Apple wallet . I had no idea where to post this but I think a lot of people look in here. My daughter shared it with me and it was so easy I wanted to pass it on . 

https://grassroots.vaccine-ontario.ca/


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys Sept 23 - Oct 27th.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys Sept 23 - Oct 27th.
> 
> View attachment 606573


I will likely do this one a couple of times during this promo. DH eats the liberty yogurt and the kids like the nature valley granola bars.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I seen the last bunch of pizza pops I bought are gone.  Guess I will have to buy more....shucks  lol I'll probably pick up some granola bars and cereal to donate as well...as I had heard on the radio our Salvation Army seen a 63% increase in people needing to use the food bank last year


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Alright my AM hunting buddies....does anyone know of a promo that might be starting again soon?  

I found a new clothing items I could buy....and use an airmiles shops to get some AM.  I will wait if anyone knows of a promo coming up where I could snag a few extra miles.  

This momma is finally buying some better fitting clothes.  We cleaned out our closet of anything that didn't fit.  There is not much left...I need to do some serious shopping


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Alright my AM hunting buddies....does anyone know of a promo that might be starting again soon?
> 
> I found a new clothing items I could buy....and use an airmiles shops to get some AM.  I will wait if anyone knows of a promo coming up where I could snag a few extra miles.
> 
> This momma is finally buying some better fitting clothes.  We cleaned out our closet of anything that didn't fit.  There is not much left...I need to do some serious shopping


Congratulations on the results of your work! Enjoy the shopping!


----------



## ottawamom

There's another Bonus Boom coming up in a week or so. I don't know of anything else on the horizon.

Congrats on needing the new clothes. Those inches are hard work.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've decided this is how I will handle the updates on the flyer links from this point forward, let me know if this makes sense. I'll turn the links in the first post to the landing page on SmartCanucks for each partner store and each week I'll just plunk those links here as well. Once people have had a chance to look at them perhaps they can share the offers that they think are worth hunting down?*

*Here's what I'm referring to, once you click on these links you'll be able to pick which flyer pertains to your area.

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL METRO FLYERS*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Alright my AM hunting buddies....does anyone know of a promo that might be starting again soon?
> 
> I found a new clothing items I could buy....and use an airmiles shops to get some AM.  I will wait if anyone knows of a promo coming up where I could snag a few extra miles.
> 
> This momma is finally buying some better fitting clothes.  We cleaned out our closet of anything that didn't fit.  There is not much left...I need to do some serious shopping


*That's awesome! I'm going to suggest a few ways to double-up those miles for you during the next bonus boom/bust which is supposed to run from Sept 30th - Oct 13th.

Already know that one offer will be spend $250 on your BMO Mastercard get 100 miles. *usually* for these promos it doesn't matter what you actually buy with the card so long as it is at a partner store so just buy a gift card for whatever store you'll be shopping at.

Take that gift card and use it for your online purchase since there will more than likely be an offer for the airmilesshop (better be I have a constant list  )*

*I was even able to get more because it coincided with my targeted weekly offer from Mastercard to spend $75 at Shell so I bought the gift card there since it didn't exclude gift cards. Gotta read the fine print for these though, sometimes they specifically exclude gift cards*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've decided this is how I will handle the updates on the flyer links from this point forward, let me know if this makes sense. I'll turn the links in the first post to the landing page on SmartCanucks for each partner store and each week I'll just plunk those links here as well. Once people have had a chance to look at them perhaps they can share the offers that they think are worth hunting down?*
> 
> *Here's what I'm referring to, once you click on these links you'll be able to pick which flyer pertains to your area.
> 
> ALL SOBEYS FLYERS
> 
> ALL FOODLAND FLYERS
> 
> ALL IGA FLYERS
> 
> ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS
> 
> ALL METRO FLYERS*


Looks good to me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Already know that one offer will be spend $250 on your BMO Mastercard get 100 miles. *usually* for these promos it doesn't matter what you actually buy with the card so long as it is at a partner store so just buy a gift card for whatever store you'll be shopping at.
> 
> Take that gift card and use it for your online purchase since there will more than likely be an offer for the airmilesshop (better be I have a constant list  )


Great tips....thanks.  Just wanting to get a few extra miles since I used a few miles to fly my parents here for a visit when the kids and grandbaby are here.  I won't ever find ways of NOT using my miles


----------



## ElCray

Ran for a last minute Sobeys shop last night to stock up on pancake mix and syrup (we're big pancake people at this house). Also got some regular groceries. Spent $159 got 305 miles. Was SHOCKED that the regular box of pancake mix is now $4.59! What???

Stopped at Shell and finished off Go+. Woot.

I'll be back to Sobeys for this week's specials.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ElCray said:


> Ran for a last minute Sobeys shop last night to stock up on pancake mix and syrup (we're big pancake people at this house). Also got some regular groceries. Spent $159 got 305 miles. Was SHOCKED that the regular box of pancake mix is now $4.59! What???



Inflation has been rising...and will keep rising if the the powers that be keep printing money like they are the banker in Monopoly.  

After our last grocery shop (at superstore) on Sunday...and most of it was fresh produce, fruit, bread and I bought the nn all purpose flour as it was on sale....and all of that minus the flour fit into our grocery bin and it cost us $*55.00   *It is scary stupid how much things are starting to cost.  And our wages are NOT going up to help adjust.  I told dh that it's sad that 55.00 worth of groceries fit into one of those bins.  

It's going to be harder and harder for low income people to buy just the basics.  THAT makes me angry and sad.


----------



## ElCray

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Inflation has been rising...and will keep rising if the the powers that be keep printing money like they are the banker in Monopoly.
> 
> After our last grocery shop (at superstore) on Sunday...and most of it was fresh produce, fruit, bread and I bought the nn all purpose flour as it was on sale....and all of that minus the flour fit into our grocery bin and it cost us $*55.00   *It is scary stupid how much things are starting to cost.  And our wages are NOT going up to help adjust.  I told dh that it's sad that 55.00 worth of groceries fit into one of those bins.
> 
> It's going to be harder and harder for low income people to buy just the basics.  THAT makes me angry and sad.


Yes and with my privilege I can still afford to buy high volumes on freezer items or non-perishables when there are sales. This will help me deal with price increases in the long run.

That is not the same for everyone. The insecurity for what is a basic need makes me very worried.


----------



## bababear_50

I needed a $75.00 shop for a targeted 25 bonus airmiles offer.
No problem I have it all figured out ,,,,and then the cashier does not charge me for two Juicy fruit gums but only one ,,,,grand total came to $73.70,,,,guess I got a free $3.19 container of gum, BUT no 25 bonus airmiles Dang!!!

Todays shop $73.70
Total airmiles =248


My Sobeys from last weeks shop posted on time last night into my account.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Got a notification from Air Miles saying that they're having a 10x the AMs on the airmilesshops.ca website today and tomorrow!


----------



## juniorbugman

I just shopped at Sobeys and was going to do the spend $25 on General Mills products and get 100 air miles but that plan went out the window when I found another brand of yoghurt that was buy 1 get 1 so I got that instead.   I would have had to buy 2 yoghurts at 5.99 then a bunch of granola bars or cereal I didn't really want so this worked out better for me.
Oh and my Sobeys miles posted correctly from last week as well.
Oh and dang - just got the email reminder that if you use 95 miles you get 25 back and I forgot to do that.  All is not lost as I didn't buy any milk yet so I will go back next week when I really need it and cash in 95 miles.


----------



## kristabelle13

kerreyn said:


> Got a notification from Air Miles saying that they're having a 10x the AMs on the airmilesshops.ca website today!


Yes! Just in time for me to get a new rain coat! Timing is everything


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

It is for today and tomorrow


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> It is for today and tomorrow



I just edited my original post!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Heading to giant Tiger today
I am hoping to get some bath sheets to fill out those Christmas stockings.
on sale $10.00 each.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Heading to giant Tiger today
> I am hoping to get some bath sheets to fill out those Christmas stockings.
> on sale $10.00 each.
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 607016


That's a good idea. I'm sending my yearly "Christmas Wish list" out to the kids today. First ones to reply gets mostly what they ask for....those that don't....not so much LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Good Afternoon 
I wanted to mention this grocery store . As I was scouring the ads this week I noticed that this store has a few Disney items that maybe someone would be interested in. (think stocking stuffers).
I Googled and found a store in Oakville which is close to me.

Galleria Supermarket
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10145/1427650
https://www.galleriasm.com/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Good Afternoon
> I wanted to mention this grocery store . As I was scouring the ads this week I noticed that this store has a few Disney items that maybe someone would be interested in. (think stocking stuffers).
> I Googled and found a store in Oakville which is close to me.
> 
> Galleria Supermarket
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10145/1427650
> https://www.galleriasm.com/
> Hugs
> Mel


I love Galleria! I got the Mickey and Minnie boxes as Christmas gifts for my Disney fan colleagues.


----------



## tinkerone

What, if anything, do we know about this next Bonus Boom?  I haven't seen anything much and have been holding off getting gas.  I can't wait much longer so curious if anyone has any heads up.


----------



## hdrolfe

someone had posted about it earlier, I think it's this week? @ottawamom might know?


----------



## AngelDisney

It should be September 30 to October 13.

https://www.airmiles.ca/en/promotions/bonus-boom.html


----------



## ottawamom

@tinkerone , Go fill up. If it's anything like the last few you should be able to do it at Sobeys or Foodland. I just filled up the car got 56AM for it.

DH has an Shell offer for October 100AM per 30L fillup (max 500AM). I might enlist the help of a few family members to maximize that one.

Keep in mind Bonus Boom is only worth $10 in AM. If it works out great if not just put $10 into a cookie jar and call it a day.


----------



## kristabelle13

Spotted this note on the AM Red Tag Travel site


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm looking at a package on redtag for Universal Florida, it seems like a decent deal and books an Air Canada Vacations package, hotel and flights, you can add tickets as well. Which is where it gets a bit weird, when I add a 5 day three park, park to park, ticket, it's only just over $500 CAD, for two of us travelling. That's like "buy one get one free" pricing. I don't want to be surprised and only end up with one ticket. Has anyone booked such a package? Kiddo is 11 so "adult" prices for tickets but "kid" prices on some aspects of travel. I am applying AM against the total, the package cost before that does match what I get on Air Canada Vacations directly. 

I don't have enough AM to get two Universal tickets, I think I could get one, or I could book the hotel alone using AM and pay for the tickets, or just go for the package, which seems to be the best cost wise for me out of pocket.


----------



## bababear_50

Looks like Metro Ont. is offering a spend $100 get 100 Airmiles for this upcoming flyer
You have to load offer to get it.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-30-to-october-6/all
Sobeys Ont is offering buy $150 in Sobeys Gift Cards get 100 Airmiles
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-30-to-october-62/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Not AM's related so apologizing now.
Just read this article on how WDW is going to put Alexa in rooms in 2022.  Lots of negative comments but I love the idea.  
Disney Partners with Amazon to Bring New Voice Assistant to Disney World Resorts (wdwinfo.com) 

Thoughts?


----------



## bababear_50

Alexa stay home
Hmmmm....
Well with online teaching this year the last thing I want in my room on a vacation is another electronic device ,,,,,I'd love to leave my phone at home but it looks like I'll be needing that to.
JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Alexa stay home
> Hmmmm....
> Well with online teaching this year the last thing I want in my room on a vacation is another electronic device ,,,,,I'd love to leave my phone at home but it looks like I'll be needing that to.
> JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion).
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


That's the general feeling from what I gather.  I love my Google and Alexa (I have both).  Getting up in the morning and asking what the weather will be, what is the important overnight news, what's on my shopping list, is a God send.  Telling it to set an alarm without having to play with a clock, having it play night sounds (which plays all night long), is great.  I think it would be lovely to ask what the hours are at the MK or when the fireworks show will begin that evening.  
To be honest I have tried to figure out how to take one of my own with me but I have never been able to figure out how to connect it so for me this is great news.  
I do understand completely why others would not like it.  They do listen in.  Looking at the comments, most do not like the idea at all.


----------



## ottawamom

I have never used Google or Alexa. Not sure I would know what to do with them. Don't know if I'm too keen to have something that could listen to us in the room.

Great news on the GC. I don't really need more at the moment but I won't let an opportunity for easy miles pass me by so I'll pick some up. You never know when we may go into another GC drought. So long as I can still use them at FreshCo, Sobeys and Foodland it's all good.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> I have never used Google or Alexa. Not sure I would know what to do with them. Don't know if I'm too keen to have something that could listen to us in the room.
> 
> Great news on the GC. I don't really need more at the moment but I won't let an opportunity for easy miles pass me by so I'll pick some up. You never know when we may go into another GC drought. So long as I can still use them at FreshCo, Sobeys and Foodland it's all good.


And IGA in Gatineau!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> That's the general feeling from what I gather.  I love my Google and Alexa (I have both).  Getting up in the morning and asking what the weather will be, what is the important overnight news, what's on my shopping list, is a God send.  Telling it to set an alarm without having to play with a clock, having it play night sounds (which plays all night long), is great.  I think it would be lovely to ask what the hours are at the MK or when the fireworks show will begin that evening.
> To be honest I have tried to figure out how to take one of my own with me but I have never been able to figure out how to connect it so for me this is great news.
> I do understand completely why others would not like it.  They do listen in.  Looking at the comments, most do not like the idea at all.


Love my Alexa....but right now, she sometimes ignores me when I talk to her.  My favourite (other than timer, and turning off my tv and lights), is my "Start my Day" with the Flash briefing from CBC news. She keeps me on track with my calendar reminders as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

I love Alexa, plays music while I work, I use it to talk to my son when he's upstairs (so I don't have to yell up the stairs), he also uses it to get me to order him food or bring him snacks lol. And timers, alarms, turning the lights on and off, I want to get a smart TV so I can use it for that as well. And the one in the kitchen has a screen so I use it for recipes, I believe I can video call as well but haven't done that. And of course getting the weather report every morning. 

My parents have a google and use it to set a timer for their tea every afternoon


----------



## TammyLynn33

No big airmiles shops here for me in awhile. Hope everyone is well. I did just accidentally read a back to school thread from last year and well am now very sad because I don’t see a difference between this year and last really even with high rates of vax here. 
struggling with remote this year . His teacher is big on worksheets and I can’t find an idiot proof printer . So I end up handwriting and with C requiring extra time to process and write ( some days I scribe for him ) we are doing all work prior to the days classes so I feel like I’m actually teaching him to some extent . And he’s big on workbook sheets and they seem so random . Uggh
Meanwhile little C 7 just keeps saying grade 2 is much easier than grade 1 last year. I homeschooled him last year . Hopefully it’s just because it’s sept . ( I was also terrified when I sent him back he’d be behind so we worked hard lol ) 
Friday is a PA Day so taking Princess and the boys to the zoo for our annual fall zoo trip. Heading up Thursday night . These little overnight trips are my saving grace right now. 
happy Wednesday all .


----------



## marchingstar

tickets for a comedy show available through air miles now


----------



## kristabelle13

marchingstar said:


> tickets for a comedy show available through air miles now


I grabbed a spot. Ivan has been a pal of mine for like over 25 years. He’s done so well in the comedy game - super proud of him!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yup,  I signed up as well,  most definitely need sumthin to laugh at right about now.  Things just keep getting piled higher and deeper *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just took the time to create a bonus boom/bust thread. Don't forget, the *big* bonus is ONLY 95 miles so don't fret if you can't complete enough offer, the biggest bang comes from the individual coupons.

BONUS BOOM/BUST Sept 30th - Oct 13th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Flyer Wednesday has rolled around again -COVID-19 time warp happening once more!
Nice thing about these links I'm dropping here and have put in the first post is that you can find flyers all the way back till 2012 so if you ever need to check what an offer was that you didn't get credited for you're able to find it!

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL METRO FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS*


----------



## juniorbugman

So OT as not Air Miles related but it is Disney related.  I went to the Dollarama store in Ajax today and lookie what I found?
Mickey Tea Towels.  Pair of 2 for $4.00.   I bought 2 different Mickey ones.  They also had Minnie ones as well but I didn't buy any of those.  I am going to see if my sister can make them into stove towels.  You know the ones where you cut the towel in half then crochet a top for them and then you hang them on your stove handle.


----------



## bababear_50

New Email I just got from Foodland.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So OT as not Air Miles related but it is Disney related.  I went to the Dollarama store in Ajax today and lookie what I found?
> Mickey Tea Towels.  Pair of 2 for $4.00 for I bought 2 different Mickey ones.  They also had Minnie ones as well but I didn't buy any of those.  I am going to see if my sister can make them into stove towels.  You know the ones where you cut the towel in half then crochet a top for them and then you hang them on your stove handle.
> View attachment 608613


Ohhhhhhhhhh I need some of those!!
Thanks for sharing.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like Sobeys and Foodland are out to make more money off of us this go round with Bonus Boom.


----------



## hdrolfe

When I log into the airmiles site, it looks different... I hope they didn't make a bunch of changes to anything other than the look.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> When I log into the airmiles site, it looks different... I hope they didn't make a bunch of changes to anything other than the look.


*It was a planned system update that had the site down from 11 pm last night till 7 am today and I think it was for the new look to the site. Personally I think it was poor timing to do it when a new promo was set to launch, those things NEVER load properly at the best of times!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby and I are getting pretty desperate for some kind of carrot at the end of this very long rope so I decided to do some FANCY-PANTS combined Disney/Airmiles math and thought I'd share my results here for anyone else considering using miles for tickets. Get ready to head to math class with Donald 
*

*I used the same date on both the redflag site and the DisneyWorld website so apples to apples here, January 10, 2022 (no reason, just where the mouse landed!)

10 day park hopper plus = $717.77 USD taxes included
plugged that into google to get $909.60 CDN*
*plugged that into the ONYX calculator found at the bottom of THIS WEBPAGE and that gives 8569 miles*
*priced the same ticket on the Redflag page and it quotes 8653 miles *

*using the same math for a 5 day ticket - no hopping
Redflag quotes 6370 miles*
*ONYX calculator works out to 6213 miles*

*That made me feel safe in jumping to the conclusion that the quote i should get for an annual pass with Photopass added will be :
$1490 USD = 1890 CDN = 17955 miles*

*We currently have 17994 miles so I'm THRILLED! They've changed the way the passes work now, the certificate will expire in a year from issue (currently good forever) and then the value flips to your account so we won't be getting one until our trip is much closer. We'll get one AP thru the personal shopper and then whatever the max ticket value we can thru Redflag and convert it to the other AP within the app or over the phone before we go. 

Why bother with 2 annual passes you ask? or even one for that matter? Because we've decided to do our own COVID-19 pivot (hating that term so let's turn it to a positive) and our plan for the entire month of Feb 2023 has become 2 - 3 weeks (depending on flight cost etc) in Feb, then 2 weeks in Oct/Nov and then another 2 weeks in Jan 2024 giving us THREE trips out of 1 set of tickets !!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hubby and I are getting pretty desperate for some kind of carrot at the end of this very long rope so I decided to do some FANCY-PANTS combined Disney/Airmiles math and thought I'd share my results here for anyone else considering using miles for tickets. Get ready to head to math class with Donald
> View attachment 608907*
> 
> *I used the same date on both the redflag site and the DisneyWorld website so apples to apples here, January 10, 2022 (no reason, just where the mouse landed!)
> 
> 10 day park hopper plus = $717.77 USD taxes included
> plugged that into google to get $909.60 CDN*
> *plugged that into the ONYX calculator found at the bottom of THIS WEBPAGE and that gives 8569 miles*
> *priced the same ticket on the Redflag page and it quotes 8653 miles *
> 
> *using the same math for a 5 day ticket - no hopping
> Redflag quotes 6370 miles*
> *ONYX calculator works out to 6213 miles*
> 
> *That made me feel safe in jumping to the conclusion that the quote i should get for an annual pass with Photopass added will be :
> $1490 USD = 1890 CDN = 17955 miles*
> 
> *We currently have 17994 miles so I'm THRILLED! They've changed the way the passes work now, the certificate will expire in a year from issue (currently good forever) and then the value flips to your account so we won't be getting one until our trip is much closer. We'll get one AP thru the personal shopper and then whatever the max ticket value we can thru Redflag and convert it to the other AP within the app or over the phone before we go.
> 
> Why bother with 2 annual passes you ask? or even one for that matter? Because we've decided to do our own COVID-19 pivot (hating that term so let's turn it to a positive) and our plan for the entire month of Feb 2023 has become 2 - 3 weeks (depending on flight cost etc) in Feb, then 2 weeks in Oct/Nov and then another 2 weeks in Jan 2024 giving us THREE trips out of 1 set of tickets !!!!*



I love the plan. Great use of your Airmiles too.
3 Trips using one set of Tickets in smart.
Feb/Oct/Nov and Jan are super great times to get away.

I am working (banking my Airmiles) on some hotel stays for the future.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Soooo, DH’s card hasnt had any MyOffers from Sobeys the last two weeks, and my card has had monetary coupons i.e., 50 cents off this, 80 cents off that.

Anyone else with this issue??


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Soooo, DH’s card hasnt had any MyOffers from Sobeys the last two weeks, and my card has had monetary coupons i.e., 50 cents off this, 80 cents off that.
> 
> Anyone else with this issue??


Time to make a call to Sobeys My Offers and see if they can help.

You can contact the myOffers Customer Service Centre by MyOffersContactCentre@Sobeys.com or by phone at 1-844-896-3337. The MyOffers Contact Centre is open Monday - Sunday from 7:00 am - 10:00 pm EST.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hey gang.....well, the day has come.  Today is my last day at work before vacay.  I'm super nervous and at this very moment not excited but DD and I are heading off to Mexico at the crack of dawn tomorrow.  I've spent far too many hours researching all aspects and angles of travel right now.  I think I've got it all figured out...except one small detail with the ArriveCan app.  I can't confirm that I can in fact add DD on my app submission.  The website says spouses and dependant children....she's 22 but is pretty much financially dependant on me    Anyway, I've added her and all her info so now I just cross my fingers that it's okay.  She has no space left on her phone to get the app for herself.

Wish I was going to Disney


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey gang.....well, the day has come.  Today is my last day at work before vacay.  I'm super nervous and at this very moment not excited but DD and I are heading off to Mexico at the crack of dawn tomorrow.  I've spent far too many hours researching all aspects and angles of travel right now.  I think I've got it all figured out...except one small detail with the ArriveCan app.  I can't confirm that I can in fact add DD on my app submission.  The website says spouses and dependant children....she's 22 but is pretty much financially dependant on me    Anyway, I've added her and all her info so now I just cross my fingers that it's okay.  She has no space left on her phone to get the app for herself.
> 
> Wish I was going to Disney



Have a nice vacation, try to relax and enjoy it! I understand wishing it was Disney  
Hopefully the app will work out. Should be able to have all people in the party together, but I haven't travelled yet and that's just me being logical so... might not be accurate lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Have a nice vacation, try to relax and enjoy it! I understand wishing it was Disney
> Hopefully the app will work out. Should be able to have all people in the party together, but I haven't travelled yet and that's just me being logical so... might not be accurate lol


Thanks!   Logically we should be on the same submission if we choose that......we live in the same house, she technically is my dependant (even though she's over 18) and if required to quarantine would be doing it together.   I'm just a tad worried that the instructions don't say that but whatever.....I know I'm certainly not the only person doing it this way.  

On the upside I finished work in great time today and it felt soooooo good walking out that door.  It's been 22 months nearly to the day since I had that feeling.   I've currently got my feet up with a cup of tea and once I'm finished it's on to pack the final few items then get a few groceries for DH.  Good heavens....I think I have more 'stuff' in my bags than clothes. 

I'll try and send you a few pics while I'm away....unless that would be cruel????


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks!   Logically we should be on the same submission if we choose that......we live in the same house, she technically is my dependant (even though she's over 18) and if required to quarantine would be doing it together.   I'm just a tad worried that the instructions don't say that but whatever.....I know I'm certainly not the only person doing it this way.
> 
> On the upside I finished work in great time today and it felt soooooo good walking out that door.  It's been 22 months nearly to the day since I had that feeling.   I've currently got my feet up with a cup of tea and once I'm finished it's on to pack the final few items then get a few groceries for DH.  Good heavens....I think I have more 'stuff' in my bags than clothes.
> 
> I'll try and send you a few pics while I'm away....unless that would be cruel????



I want to see pictures  so if no one else does you can just PM me!!  But I suspect others will be interested too.


----------



## bababear_50

*dancin Disney style

We need to see pictures please.
Have a great holiday!
Hugs Mel
*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey gang.....well, the day has come. Today is my last day at work before vacay. I'm super nervous and at this very moment not excited but DD and I are heading off to Mexico at the crack of dawn tomorrow. I've spent far too many hours researching all aspects and angles of travel right now. I think I've got it all figured out...except one small detail with the ArriveCan app. I can't confirm that I can in fact add DD on my app submission. The website says spouses and dependant children....she's 22 but is pretty much financially dependant on me  Anyway, I've added her and all her info so now I just cross my fingers that it's okay. She has no space left on her phone to get the app for herself.
> 
> Wish I was going to Disney


If you want, you could watch Christine Turner on Youtube.  She is a Canadian travel agent.  She just came back from Mexico and she talks about everything you need and how it all works.  It was really informative.  She laid it all out and gave some little tips about everything.  She just posted this video this morning.  You might want to check it out!!!!

Edited to add

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy all the glorious warm sunshine, palm trees, sand, clear water and maybe even a beverage or two


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks!   Logically we should be on the same submission if we choose that......we live in the same house, she technically is my dependant (even though she's over 18) and if required to quarantine would be doing it together.   I'm just a tad worried that the instructions don't say that but whatever.....I know I'm certainly not the only person doing it this way.
> 
> On the upside I finished work in great time today and it felt soooooo good walking out that door.  It's been 22 months nearly to the day since I had that feeling.   I've currently got my feet up with a cup of tea and once I'm finished it's on to pack the final few items then get a few groceries for DH.  Good heavens....I think I have more 'stuff' in my bags than clothes.
> 
> I'll try and send you a few pics while I'm away....unless that would be cruel????


----------



## bababear_50

I am thinking of putting in an order with amazon.
Is food (case of Tuna) allowed for Airmiles?
Other things I am thinking of are Navage salt nasal pods,,,Epsom salts..Pepcid Ac,,Base Glaxall hand lotion, Reactine ???
Can you tell I don't often use Amazon.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

OK
To answer my own questions it changed as of Oct 1 2021

Get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in *select categories only*.

Included categories change monthly, so be sure to visit the Amazon.ca store page for the latest updates.

Amazon.ca is a part of the global Amazon family of web sites known for great prices, selection, and convenience. Customers can choose from music, video, sports and outdoors products, electronics, watches, tools, baby, beauty, health and personal care items, home and garden, pet products, DVDs, and toys — all at everyday low prices.


*Please note:* Included categories have changed as of October 1, 2021.
You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories. All other categories, Gift Cards and Amazon Subscriptions are excluded. You will NOT get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.

*Included categories*:*

Amazon Fashion Private Brands
Amazon Cloud Cam
Automotive
Baby & Nursery
Camera, Photo & Video
Echo Devices
Eero Devices
Element Smart TV Devices
Fire Tablets
Fire TV Devices
Handmade
Home Improvement
Kindle E-readers
Luggage
Major Appliances
Outdoor Recreation
Patio, Lawn & Garden
Power & Hand Tools
Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
Software
Sports & Fitness
Tires & Wheels
Toys & Games

*categories are subject to change at any time

*In order to get Miles on your Amazon.ca purchase, you must follow the below steps:*
1) Enter your AIR MILES Collector Number on airmilesshops.ca
2) Click on the Shop Now button below
3) Add items to your shopping cart on Amazon.ca (you will not get Miles on any items in your shopping cart prior to clicking the Shop Now button on airmilesshops.ca)
4) Complete the transaction on Amazon.ca (You must complete all four steps in a single web session — make sure that you do not close the window, or log off your computer before completing the transaction)


----------



## cari12

AirMiles posted this on Twitter, hopefully it’s actually something good, not just something they’ll try to convince us that  it’s good…


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> OK
> To answer my own questions it changed as of Oct 1 2021
> 
> Get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in *select categories only*.
> 
> Included categories change monthly, so be sure to visit the Amazon.ca store page for the latest updates.
> 
> Amazon.ca is a part of the global Amazon family of web sites known for great prices, selection, and convenience. Customers can choose from music, video, sports and outdoors products, electronics, watches, tools, baby, beauty, health and personal care items, home and garden, pet products, DVDs, and toys — all at everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> *Please note:* Included categories have changed as of October 1, 2021.
> You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories. All other categories, Gift Cards and Amazon Subscriptions are excluded. You will NOT get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.
> 
> *Included categories*:*
> 
> Amazon Fashion Private Brands
> Amazon Cloud Cam
> Automotive
> Baby & Nursery
> Camera, Photo & Video
> Echo Devices
> Eero Devices
> Element Smart TV Devices
> Fire Tablets
> Fire TV Devices
> Handmade
> Home Improvement
> Kindle E-readers
> Luggage
> Major Appliances
> Outdoor Recreation
> Patio, Lawn & Garden
> Power & Hand Tools
> Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
> Software
> Sports & Fitness
> Tires & Wheels
> Toys & Games
> 
> *categories are subject to change at any time
> 
> *In order to get Miles on your Amazon.ca purchase, you must follow the below steps:*
> 1) Enter your AIR MILES Collector Number on airmilesshops.ca
> 2) Click on the Shop Now button below
> 3) Add items to your shopping cart on Amazon.ca (you will not get Miles on any items in your shopping cart prior to clicking the Shop Now button on airmilesshops.ca)
> 4) Complete the transaction on Amazon.ca (You must complete all four steps in a single web session — make sure that you do not close the window, or log off your computer before completing the transaction)


I screwed up with the categories for the June Bonus Boom. Now I check the category shown on the top bar to make sure the item I am ordering is in the right category.

Updated:
If you are using your smartphone, you need to scroll down until you see the words “you are here” and you can see the category of the item there.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm trying to spend $100 get 100
On Amazon
well nothing on my list is eligible.
Oh well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> I'm trying to spend $100 get 100
> On Amazon
> well nothing on my list is eligible.
> Oh well.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yep, I find that’s usually the case for me. So i never use Amazon for any of the bonus promo offers. I do however always log in through AirMileshops when I do purchase from there “in case” I happen to earn AM from the purchase.


----------



## ottawamom

Something huge from Airmiles, I'll sit on pins and needles waiting till Monday (not).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*ok gang,  any idea what the heck the ONYX + bonus is about? Not complaining just wasn't aware it is even a thing!!! Remember my comments  about not getting 30 L in our car? It was 30.02 thought there might be little drips on the car when hubby was finished 

*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *ok gang,  any idea what the heck the ONYX + bonus is about? Not complaining just wasn't aware it is even a thing!!! Remember my comments  about not getting 30 L in our car? It was 30.02 thought there might be little drips on the car when hubby was finished
> 
> View attachment 609574*


I used Shell EasyPay yesterday for the first time. When I got home, I had the same. I was just thrilled that I hadn't accidentally driven away without paying I haven't been on the airmiles track for a bit so seeing some go in was exciting.
Today, I went to Foodland....bought a $100 gc (50 BB AM), bought a turkey and some spaghetti sauce (30 BB AM) and used my gc plus redeemed 95 AM (25 BB AM). Bonus boom is done.
It was very strange because I have NO Foodland/Sobeys offers in my account.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good afternoon friends!   We made it safe and sound to Playa Del Carmen.   The flight was fantastic. We were on the Dreamliner and the upgrades service was worth every penny.  We watched movies, had a meal, several cocktails and snacks.  Got through immigration in 15 minutes.  Then things slowed down...we arrived in a down pour so luggage took an hour and was soaking wet.  Finally made it out to the bus and had to sit there for another 40ish minutes.  I swore last time I would book a private transfer and for sure will do it next time without question.   After arriving at the resort were taken to the private privilege office for check in.  They took our drink order and had us sit in comfy chairs while they did the check in which was rather lengthy.  They go over Covid protocols, do a health screening, go over what’s operational and what’s not.  The resort is at 50% capacity so a lot is closed or only open on a rotation. After this we met our butler who took us to our room and went through everything there.  He made a dinner reservation for us and gave us his phone number.  Then it was off to explore a little and we kicked things off with a walk down the beach.  After dinner we headed to the other end of the property towards the lobby.  I think we found our bartender there...of course he just happens to have a brother living in Toronto. Ya right!   Anyway he was fun and kept our drinks coming without being asked.  

The wifi here is spotty and seem to block a lot of things.  I’ve been trying to post some pics but they won’t load.  I’ll keep trying and hopefully get some to y’all.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I can’t wait until tomorrow to see what this HUGE NEWS is from air miles lol

NOT


----------



## ottawamom

DS just filled up his car using DH card. DH got an email for 100AM with 30L fill up (max 5 times). Not going to let that go to waste. Shell posted immediately. There are so many offers that stack that we ended up getting 112AM for the fill-up.

DS will do all 5 over the course of the next few weeks for DH so I will do Bonus Boom for him. Off to Sobeys tomorrow to get a GC and the Metro on Thursday to round it out. He already did the gas one.


----------



## tinkerone

Posted on FB this morning. 

More redemption benefits
More ways to earn
More opportunities to take part in promotions
Bonus Boom (Sept. 30 – Oct. 13): A highly anticipated promotion, AIR MILES continues to make it easier than ever for collectors to participate in Bonus Boom to help attain rewards by providing opportunities to shop multiple offers at the same partner. Collectors just use any three offers at any participating partner to get 95 Bonus Miles: enough for $10 worth of free products with AIR MILES Cash.

AIR MILES Flight-A-Day Giveaway (Oct. 21 – Nov. 10): In preparation off the official launch of AIR MILES Flights this November, AIR MILES is providing collectors with a shortcut to their dream destination with the AIR MILES Flight-a-Day Giveaway. Every swipe of the card or scan of the app at participating partners is a chance for collectors to win 1 of 21 daily $5,000 flight vouchers and the $25,000 flight voucher grand prize that winners can use for a trip of their dreams – it’s the easiest way to turn any eligible swipe or scan into an unforgettable reward.

Bonus Boom Boost (Nov. 18 – Dec. 27): This holiday season, AIR MILES and its coalition of partners are giving collectors the opportunity to get a little extra out of their holiday spending with Bonus Boom Boost – a national coalition promotion that will help collectors get to their dreams faster. For a little extra GRAVY, each unique Bonus Boom Boost offer used by a collector is an automatic entry for a chance to win a national grand prize of 1 million Miles, or to win one of four regional prizes of 250,000 Miles.


ETA- AIR MILES® Bolsters Collector Experience Through Series of Program Enhancements (loyalty.com)


----------



## bababear_50

Lord
They could have just done a Mega Miles and I would have been happy.
Oh well ,,,these marketing people need a new job.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Pop my balloon of hope with those pins and needles I was sitting on. Great a new flight program. I see flights going through the roof. Oh well. At least we know the date of the next Bonus Boom.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just read thru the entire press release and found a few things I like! All Onyx card holders are now back into Shell GO + until the end of 2022 which explains my extra miles on Saturday,  there will be more stores connected thru Mastercard including subway and Boston Pizza,  until the end of Oct if you redeem for merchandise over 1000 you get 100 miles back.  

I'm fairly confident that the next promo will have a larger payout since it's running for 6 weeks not just the 2 we're seeing now.  Being called Bonus Boom BOOST which to me says,  more miles. 

Side note,  hubby walked behind me while I was scrolling thru Instagram last night squinted at one of the silly Airmiles posts and said "it's all gravy" which to me says,  we need to take a step back to see the big picture   he was right!

AIRMILES PRESS RELEASE *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> All Onyx card holders are now back into Shell GO + until the end of 2022


This is good for me as my brother has been getting gas at Esso for the car wash and my nephew has been using Petro Canada so haven't made a dent in the qualification values.


----------



## hdrolfe

I hope that 6 week bonus boom has a much bigger big payout... and not just 3 times the 95 or something... time will tell I suppose. But since I just used a whole lot of AM buying one Disney ticket (which I thought was supposed to be emailed in 24 hours but hasn't been yet) I need to build it back up. 

As for Shell, I get gas once, maybe twice a month now with WFH so it's nice to earn even one or two extra miles when I do get gas. I think for October I had an offer for if I do 2 fill ups I get 50 AM and if I do 3 it's 100 AM, no way I'll be able to do 3 though. I am still hoping to burn some gas so I can refill this week.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe can you enlist the help of family members to do a fill up every now and then to meet the requirements of the offer. I enlist the aid of my boys as they are the ones who will reap the benefits of the trips we take. These days we are not filling up our vehicles very often but the boys are on the road all the time.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> @hdrolfe can you enlist the help of family members to do a fill up every now and then to meet the requirements of the offer. I enlist the aid of my boys as they are the ones who will reap the benefits of the trips we take. These days we are not filling up our vehicles very often but the boys are on the road all the time.



Everyone in the family has their own cards  and my parents got a new car in the summer and have yet to put any gas in it !!  It's hybrid and apparently very efficient lol.


----------



## bababear_50

Oct 5 to Nov 8th
McDonald's Coast To Coast Monopoly
Get all 4 Airports (Vancouver ,Montreal ,Halifax and Toronto) and WIN a Family Vacation To Universal Orlando Resort.
Now this I want to WIN!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Oct 5 to Nov 8th
> McDonald's Coast To Coast Monopoly
> Get all 4 Airports (Vancouver ,Montreal ,Halifax and Toronto) and WIN a Family Vacation To Universal Orlando Resort.
> Now this I want to WIN!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Kiddo always tells me when it's Monopoly time (and always gets upset when all we win is coffee and fries)


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo always tells me when it's Monopoly time (and always gets upset when all we win is coffee and fries)


Fingers crossed for you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Kiddo always tells me when it's Monopoly time (and always gets upset when all we win is coffee and fries)



He's not the only one!!!  I would just love to win a bigger gift just once!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Good afternoon peeps...I see something is brewing with AM but at the moment the 6 shots and 2 sangrias are impairing my ability to comprehend the details.  Possibly just unpairing everything.


----------



## dancin Disney style




----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles has added a bunch of new toys to their rewards section
I think it's Marchingstar's son that likes Trains
*Lionel Trains Disney Mini Model Train Set*


https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...rains-disneys-frozen-ready-to-play-set/153059
And this
*Funko Harry Potter Holiday Advent Calendar*
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...o-harry-potter-holiday-advent-calendar/143051
*Funko Pokemon Holiday Advent Calendar*
https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan.../funko-pokemon-holiday-advent-calendar/143112

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Finally got it to work....we had some visitors this morning


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Finally got it to work....we had some visitors this morning
> 
> View attachment 610136


Wow what cool visitors!
So happy you are kicking back and enjoying yourself.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles has added a bunch of new toys to their rewards section
> I think it's Marchingstar's son that likes Trains
> *Lionel Trains Disney Mini Model Train Set*
> 
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...rains-disneys-frozen-ready-to-play-set/153059
> And this
> *Funko Harry Potter Holiday Advent Calendar*
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...o-harry-potter-holiday-advent-calendar/143051
> *Funko Pokemon Holiday Advent Calendar*
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan.../funko-pokemon-holiday-advent-calendar/143112
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



how sweet of you to remember, Mel! he loves trains and frozen, so this is basically his dream toy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Wow what cool visitors!
> So happy you are kicking back and enjoying yourself.
> Hugs
> Mel


Totally kicking back....I’m currently sitting on my balcony with my feet up watching these little fellas.  They are rather bold and run in very large packs.  

We had room service for breakfast and I’ve been out here trying to sip my tea but they sent me a large pot of water in a coffee carafe.  Those of you that are tea drinkers will understand why that’s not good.  Bless them for the effort of getting me a larger pot but I guess next time I’ll stick to the single size which comes in a little tea pot.  No idea what today’s plans are (DD is still laying in bed) maybe down to the beach for a bit...there’s almost no beach here after the last hurricane but there is a seating area for privilege guests.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Totally kicking back....I’m currently sitting on my balcony with my feet up watching these little fellas.  They are rather bold and run in very large packs.
> View attachment 610340
> We had room service for breakfast and I’ve been out here trying to sip my tea but they sent me a large pot of water in a coffee carafe.  Those of you that are tea drinkers will understand why that’s not good.  Bless them for the effort of getting me a larger pot but I guess next time I’ll stick to the single size which comes in a little tea pot.  No idea what today’s plans are (DD is still laying in bed) maybe down to the beach for a bit...there’s almost no beach here after the last hurricane but there is a seating area for privilege guests.



At first glance I thought it was a lemur but after further research (yeah I know I need a vacation) anyhow they are 
coati, pronounced _koh-ah-tee_. 
Very cool
https://www.scienceworld.ca/stories/ever-wonder-about-furry-mexican-animals/

Yeah Tea in a former Coffee pot just doesn't work ,,lol.
Enjoy!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Well in true Monopoly tradition, I got breakfast this morning (so got 6 pieces!) and won... a Lil Donut. I think we tried them when they first came out and weren't fans. But since it's free food, we'll probably get one.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> At first glance I thought it was a lemur but after further research (yeah I know I need a vacation) anyhow they are
> coati, pronounced _koh-ah-tee_.
> Very cool
> https://www.scienceworld.ca/stories/ever-wonder-about-furry-mexican-animals/
> 
> Yeah Tea in a former Coffee pot just doesn't work ,,lol.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes Coatis....the Mexican trash panda


----------



## hdrolfe

I hummed and hawed over booking a trip the last week of October and went for it. I did the math, best ways to use my AM, flights or a Disney ticket? Ticket worked out a bit cheaper over all so I did that. Now I am waiting for that ticket! First it was supposed to arrive in 24 hours, I called and they said 3 - 4 days (had to call Redtag, since AM told me I'd get it 48 hours before my trip... yeah no). Still nothing and now I'm starting to worry. I bought the other ticket so just need this one so I can book my parks. Beginning to second guess my decision, perhaps I should have gone with flights instead. Trying to remain calm, will call again tomorrow at lunch time if I still don't have it. I wish they were more clear in the emails and website (and never mind that arimiles put the wrong phone number in the email).


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I hummed and hawed over booking a trip the last week of October and went for it. I did the math, best ways to use my AM, flights or a Disney ticket? Ticket worked out a bit cheaper over all so I did that. Now I am waiting for that ticket! First it was supposed to arrive in 24 hours, I called and they said 3 - 4 days (had to call Redtag, since AM told me I'd get it 48 hours before my trip... yeah no). Still nothing and now I'm starting to worry. I bought the other ticket so just need this one so I can book my parks. Beginning to second guess my decision, perhaps I should have gone with flights instead. Trying to remain calm, will call again tomorrow at lunch time if I still don't have it. I wish they were more clear in the emails and website (and never mind that arimiles put the wrong phone number in the email).



Deep Breathe Hon.
It will all work out.
You have time Hon ,,Yeah I know it's easy to say that ,,I'm a worry wart of my family.
Thinking of you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Deep Breathe Hon.
> It will all work out.
> You have time Hon ,,Yeah I know it's easy to say that ,,I'm a worry wart of my family.
> Thinking of you.
> Hugs
> Mel



I emailed last night, and this morning it came! Phew, managed to get the ticket linked and my parks reserved. Next pay day (Tuesday) I will get the last few gift cards and be all set. And I already started packing... it's not like we need shorts and swimsuits until the trip.  Now I can focus my worry on all the other stuff


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I emailed last night, and this morning it came! Phew, managed to get the ticket linked and my parks reserved. Next pay day (Tuesday) I will get the last few gift cards and be all set. And I already started packing... it's not like we need shorts and swimsuits until the trip. Now I can focus my worry on all the other stuff


I"m sooooo happy for you to be getting a little escape from everything right now.  Enjoy every moment of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wednesday, time to glance at next week's flyers and compare them to the ones that wrap up today and decide when/if/where to shop. Here are the links, I haven't even looked at any yet!

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL METRO FLYERS*


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I hummed and hawed over booking a trip the last week of October and went for it. I did the math, best ways to use my AM, flights or a Disney ticket? Ticket worked out a bit cheaper over all so I did that. Now I am waiting for that ticket! First it was supposed to arrive in 24 hours, I called and they said 3 - 4 days (had to call Redtag, since AM told me I'd get it 48 hours before my trip... yeah no). Still nothing and now I'm starting to worry. I bought the other ticket so just need this one so I can book my parks. Beginning to second guess my decision, perhaps I should have gone with flights instead. Trying to remain calm, will call again tomorrow at lunch time if I still don't have it. I wish they were more clear in the emails and website (and never mind that arimiles put the wrong phone number in the email).


YAY...someone is finally going!!!  I’m so jelly....we both desperately want get back to WDE.  Even if I felt like that was an option for me the timing would have been beyond bad.  I saw pics of the 1st and 2nd crowds....that’s a HUGE no for me.  It reminded me of the 4th of July which was the worst I’ve personally seen.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> YAY...someone is finally going!!!  I’m so jelly....we both desperately want get back to WDE.  Even if I felt like that was an option for me the timing would have been beyond bad.  I saw pics of the 1st and 2nd crowds....that’s a HUGE no for me.  It reminded me of the 4th of July which was the worst I’ve personally seen.



I'm a little nervous of the crowds, I'll be honest, but we are really just ride people, no desire to see the fireworks or shows, I think the wait times have been not too bad this week as well, hopefully that continues.  We'll take breaks at the hotel pool everyday. I am also happy to see that Florida rates are dropping. I think it will be strange though, we normally go end of August into the sauna that is Florida, I suspect the weather may not be quite as hot as we are used to down there. Still hotter than here, but maybe we won't melt quite as much. Kiddo didn't want to add water parks because only BB is open and we preferred the other one.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone see any good deals in the upcoming flyers for airmiles?
For my Sobeys shop
I have a Kraft peanut butter or Kraft Jam,500ml. Buy 3 get 75 Airmiles in my My Offers .
I will pick up a bottle of Advil 40-150 buy 1 get 20 Airmiles.
So far that's it...
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

This week is pretty slim pickings as far as Airmiles go. 

I am going to do the use $10AM Cash +25AM at Metro each day from Thursday to Sunday. Will pick up groceries I still need for dinner on Sunday. That will be the 100AM for the week. Most of the offers in the flyers are things I can't eat anymore or aren't good value for the AM. Maybe things will pick up again after the holiday weekend.

DH filled up at Shell tonight and we got 100AM (#2 of 5).


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone see any good deals in the upcoming flyers for airmiles?
> For my Sobeys shop
> I have a Kraft peanut butter or Kraft Jam,500ml. Buy 3 get 75 Airmiles in my My Offers .
> I will pick up a bottle of Advil 40-150 buy 1 get 20 Airmiles.
> So far that's it...
> Hugs
> Mel


Theoretically the offer from 2weeks ago with nature valley granola bars and liberte yogurt and I think Cheerios for 100 AM should be on until Oct 27. Does anyone know if there’s somewhere to double check? It’s not in the flyer this week and my store did not have tags on the shelf but it’s supposed to still be on based on the flyer 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Donald - my hero

cari12 said:


> Theoretically the offer from 2weeks ago with nature valley granola bars and liberte yogurt and I think Cheerios for 100 AM should be on until Oct 27. Does anyone know if there’s somewhere to double check? It’s not in the flyer this week and my store did not have tags on the shelf but it’s supposed to still be on based on the flyer 2 weeks ago.


*use the link I provided for the flyers above, you can search all the way back to 2012 I think! *


----------



## damo

Anyone know if the Red Tag Disney tickets can be upgraded to an AP?


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Anyone know if the Red Tag Disney tickets can be upgraded to an AP?



I don't see why not, it's a voucher you receive, so I think it's worth the value if you paid cash for it. So same as if you got a paid ticket.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> Theoretically the offer from 2weeks ago with nature valley granola bars and liberte yogurt and I think Cheerios for 100 AM should be on until Oct 27. Does anyone know if there’s somewhere to double check? It’s not in the flyer this week and my store did not have tags on the shelf but it’s supposed to still be on based on the flyer 2 weeks ago.




Posted this because it is a good offer and there aren't many AM this week. Prices might not still be valid as they may have been for the week only but the 100AM should still be good. Sobeys Sept 30-Oct 6 flyer.

Edit to add some of the prices were different at my store but the offer still works.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> I hummed and hawed over booking a trip the last week of October and went for it.



We'll be there Oct. 26 - Nov. 6!


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> We'll be there Oct. 26 - Nov. 6!



two weeks! (almost) wow... nice... I'm so happy for my week but really can't wait for two weeks in March lol.


----------



## bababear_50

I did my Thanksgiving shop this afternoon.
Couple of observations,,,
$7.99 or $8.99 seems to be the new sticker price for everything....prices are inflated.

Two shoppers got so many negative comments and dirty looks from regular shoppers (you know us the ones following the rules) for not wearing a mask that one lady ended up putting her mask on. Shaking my head here.

Skipped the Kraft Peanut Butter & Jam My Offer (buy 3 get 75 Airmiles) because the expiration date of the product was very poor.
Again the price was inflated $5.99 for a 500 g.  jar.

Treated my 3 sons to some Tostitos & Lays Chips for 95 Airmiles.

I forgot to get a pie so I may just head up to the Country Market tomorrow afternoon and get one.

So that's it for me
95 Airmiles.


----------



## bababear_50

SHELL Offer till Oct 31st
20 Bonus Airmiles On Gift Cards


*Terms + Conditions*
*Offer valid October 3 – October 31, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Nintendo $50, Sony $50, Xbox $50, Keg $50, Recipe $50, Netflix $60, Cineplex $50, or Walmart $100,. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be swiped/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.




Get 20 Bonus Miles
when you purchase, in a single transaction, any Sandwich or Roller Grill Item PLUS a 55–66 g bag of Old Dutch Chips PLUS any Coca-Cola beverage or any size Coffee*
Ends Sun, Jan 2



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I got a whopping 100AM at Sobeys today. It should have been 115 but my loaded offer didn't work. Can't be bothered to call because when I do they never post the AM anyway.

I will finish up my weekly groceries tomorrow, no AM involved execpt for my stop in at Metro (2 cards $10each). I hope things improve next week.


----------



## bababear_50

McDonalds Monopoly

Ok I have Toronto Airport & Halifax Airport game pieces
Come On Montreal & Vancouver Airports !
So far no free coffees ,,,maybe it's a sign ,,,Lol.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

anyone have any luck doing an airmiles shop at Lulu? Every time I try and go through the AM portal says device is offline. If I go regularly to Lulu it’s fine. Grr I would really like new pants and the bonus on kids AM card


----------



## tinkerone

Am I the only one who thinks AM's new slogan 'It's all gravy' is annoying?  I don't know why but I do.  And I keep hearing/seeing it, over and over.  
Maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today


----------



## dancin Disney style

Made it home safe and sound.  We had a really nice time and I can't believe I'm home already.  I have no complaints about the resort and I will continue to recommend it to friends but after our last trip to MX at a super lux resort I can't go back to the less fancy ones.  That said though if this one came up for a steal of a price with all the upgrades that I had I would absolutely jump on it.  We pretty much stayed in our own pool everyday...went to the beach only once.   The beach is almost non existent there  (wiped out by a hurricane) and I forgot about the vendors which were really annoying.   They even come right up on the privilege area.  I will say one of the nicest people we met was the beach butler.  He was very funny and took time to hang out and chat with us.  Dining was my big worry but most of the restaurants seated every second table and we dined early around 6:30-6:45 so there are a lot less people at that time.  Only once did I feel like we were too close to the next table.  I suspect that if you were dining at prime time, which is 8-9, that they were filling all the tables.  Having to do the Covid test to get home was a bit stressful...all week I worried about getting a negative result and having the proper paperwork.  Getting it done went  smoothly...I booked an offsite company to come and do it.  It was $100 cheaper, they came at the time I wanted and guaranteed the results by a certain time.   The lab tech was permitted to use the same room that the resort does it's testing in which caused quite a commotion.  Didn't everyone want to know why we were in the back corner getting it done and not in line with them.   Of course there was that one woman that came charging over to ask.  She was also Canadian and was furious that they claim to have been given incorrect info from the resort about testing.  They were going home in less that 24hrs and were just getting the test that morning.  Clearly her group did not do their own research as to what needed to happen to fly home.   I checked probably 10 times before I left home to make sure I had all the details.   Why on earth would you expect the resort to know what the Canadian government requires and allow them to handle it?

The very interesting part was Cancun airport.   We could have gotten on the plane with no one checking our test results or ArriveCan receipt.  If I had not stopped to ask an Air Canada agent where the priority line was I would not have been asked to show the documents.  Had I seen the sign before seeing the agent we would have walked right up to the counter dropped our bags and gone to security.   Even after arriving in Toronto we were not asked to show these docs.   As usual YYZ needs to get it together.....I had the edeclaration app but the scanners were not working so everyone had to use the touch screens AND there was no cleaning of the screens.  Of course after you manually do the declaration the machine tells you to save time and get the app.     We got a nice CBSA agent...he asked the usual questions including what did you do while there.  I say... swimming, sunning that sort of thing....he says and?  DD very quickly says ... drinking.  He then nods and says correct.

All in all it was a great trip but I'm happy to be home which rarely happens....I never want to come home.   It was a very much needed break from reality.  I think for me it was a good experience with what life is going to be like and a bit of what life used to be like.   I got comfortable with not wearing a mask ALL the time and having strangers somewhat near me again.   Interestingly, the places I thought were going to give me the most stress...the plane and the lines inside the airport ....were totally fine.    

Now sadly....I going in to work tomorrow


----------



## marcyleecorgan

tinkerone said:


> Am I the only one who thinks AM's new slogan 'It's all gravy' is annoying?  I don't know why but I do.  And I keep hearing/seeing it, over and over.
> Maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today


Yeah I created an meme with gravy and potatoes for a work update rather than actually say those words


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> View attachment 610933
> 
> Posted this because it is a good offer and there aren't many AM this week. Prices might not still be valid as they may have been for the week only but the 100AM should still be good. Sobeys Sept 30-Oct 6 flyer.
> 
> Edit to add some of the prices were different at my store but the offer still works.


Similarly, this one that was in the Sep 23 flyer, but goes until Oct 27 is also a good AM deal- did this today again and got my 100 AM.


----------



## ottawamom

Might have to try that one on Tuesday. I do like the fibre 1 brownies for a little treat. DS would enjoy some of the pizza pops.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Putting this in both threads in case someone else who can take advantage of it only reads one of these!*
*
I'm off to Metro to work a loophole that I wish I'd noticed last Thursday so I could have exploited it even MORE! Is it as good as pickle-palozza? NOPE but it's excellent for my dietary needs and it gives me MILES! If I'd been smart I would have been able to get the danged stuff for free using the cash miles over the weekend, oopsie
*
*Buy 2 Natrel Lactose-free milk in the 2 L carton for $5.99 and get a free Lactose free butter or cheese snack use the Bonus Bust/Boom coupon for 20 miles . The coupon can be used as many times as you want, just once per transaction, so I'll be heading in and out of the store a few times today  Yup, that's actually a decent price for that milk BTW

*


----------



## bababear_50

Looking over the Metro flyer and my new favorite type of cracker has Airmiles attached.
I do not even want to know how bad these crackers are for me....all I know is they don't seem to upset my stomach so I am going with that.
Buy 2 boxes for $4.00 get 15 Airmiles

Here are the pretzel ones I haven't tried yet.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Ok I looked it up and they are good for our diets (limit yourself to 10 at a time to minimize negative effects). I will be picking some up as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

Those pretzel ones look good!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> McDonalds Monopoly
> View attachment 611556
> Ok I have Toronto Airport & Halifax Airport game pieces
> Come On Montreal & Vancouver Airports !
> So far no free coffees ,,,maybe it's a sign ,,,Lol.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Now we rarely go to mcds,,but we did the other day,,,we did get the montreal if you want it is yours


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just took a peek at next weeks flyer...there seems to be a few things I think I can score.

1- Purex laundry detergent.  
2- Pizza pops/granola bars - spend 25.00 and get 100 AM.

I was hoping to have a personal offer for a spend threshold...but nothing for personal offers.  I hope I can score the purex before they run out.  Our store never orders enough.  I guess I'll have to ask for a raincheck - and make sure it adds the bonus miles with it as well.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Now we rarely go to mcds,,but we did the other day,,,we did get the montreal if you want it is yours


Ok Gang we need Vancouver Airport.
Come on someone has to win this trip!
Thanks Mort.
Hugs Mel

I did look up what the odds are but there's always Hope right.?

*PRIZE: Family Vacation for 4 to Universal Orlando Resort (10 available, 4 game pieces needed)*


*Rare piece:* Vancouver Airport
*Other pieces:* Montréal Airport, Toronto Airport, Halifax Airport
*Odds of collecting all 4: *1 in 257,368,931
*Average retail value of prize:* $4,566


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just took a peek at next weeks flyer...there seems to be a few things I think I can score.
> 
> 1- Purex laundry detergent.
> 2- Pizza pops/granola bars - spend 25.00 and get 100 AM.
> 
> I was hoping to have a personal offer for a spend threshold...but nothing for personal offers.  I hope I can score the purex before they run out.  Our store never orders enough.  I guess I'll have to ask for a raincheck - and make sure it adds the bonus miles with it as well.



Me too.... I am stock piling that Purex.
I might try to get there before work.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Ok Gang we need Vancouver Airport.
> Come on someone has to win this trip!
> Thanks Mort.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> I did look up what the odds are but there's always Hope right.?
> 
> *PRIZE: Family Vacation for 4 to Universal Orlando Resort (10 available, 4 game pieces needed)*
> 
> 
> *Rare piece:* Vancouver Airport
> *Other pieces:* Montréal Airport, Toronto Airport, Halifax Airport
> *Odds of collecting all 4: *1 in 257,368,931
> *Average retail value of prize:* $4,566


Wow better odds at 649...way to go Ronald


----------



## bababear_50

Just booked my Flu shot at Rexall for next week.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Dropping the links for the flyers again, how did it get to be Wednesday already?! Don't forget to double check your Bonus Boom/Bust offers, you have till 11:59:59 EST to finish that up.

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL METRO FLYERS*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Just booked my Flu shot at Rexall for next week.
> View attachment 612837
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Wish I could, but I (like with Covid) don't qualify yet. I get to wait until November. Good luck with your shot.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Looking over the Metro flyer and my new favorite type of cracker has Airmiles attached.
> I do not even want to know how bad these crackers are for me....all I know is they don't seem to upset my stomach so I am going with that.
> Buy 2 boxes for $4.00 get 15 Airmiles
> View attachment 612810
> Here are the pretzel ones I haven't tried yet.
> View attachment 612811
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



The original Townhouse crackers are my *very *favourite cracker (followed by Vinta). It took ages for DD and DH to discover them....and now I'm lucky to get any! LOL


ottawamom said:


> Wish I could, but I (like with Covid) don't qualify yet. I get to wait until November. Good luck with your shot.


Is there somewhere to check who can get the flu shot right now? I haven't heard anything, and I did preregister at a couple of Shoppers. But I'd still be waiting for the COVID shot if I hadn't got it through the PHU by pre-registering with them in the spring.


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> The original Townhouse crackers are my *very *favourite cracker (followed by Vinta). It took ages for DD and DH to discover them....and now I'm lucky to get any! LOL
> Is there somewhere to check who can get the flu shot right now? I haven't heard anything, and I did preregister at a couple of Shoppers. But I'd still be waiting for the COVID shot if I hadn't got it through the PHU by pre-registering with them in the spring.



The Shoppers around here have them now.  My daughter, her hubby and 4 year old have appointments for tomorrow.  

You can check here ... https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot/finder


End of Sept to early-Oct
Hospitalized individuals and hospital staff
LTCH residents and staff
October
Individuals at high-risk for flu related complications or hospitalization
(group 1) and health care providers
November
General population (including groups 2, 3 and 4)


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> The Shoppers around here have them now.  My daughter, her hubby and 4 year old have appointments for tomorrow.
> 
> You can check here ... https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/health-and-pharmacy/pharmacy-services/flu-shot/finder
> 
> 
> End of Sept to early-Oct
> Hospitalized individuals and hospital staff
> LTCH residents and staff
> October
> Individuals at high-risk for flu related complications or hospitalization
> (group 1) and health care providers
> November
> General population (including groups 2, 3 and 4)


I just pre registered with Rexall...they sent me a email saying to click the link and sign up for a day & time..
Now remember I love kids but they are walking breathing little germ spreaders ,,, and they all were home last year saving up those germs.
We currently have no coverage (staffing shortage) if we are away so the last thing we need is staff getting the flu right now.

I am not sure about getting the pneumonia shot?? I got it back in 2019/2020.I don't think I need it again
https://www.healthline.com/health/how-long-does-a-pneumonia-shot-last#pcv-vs.-ppsv
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I just pre registered with Rexall...they sent me a email saying to click the link and sign up for a day & time..
> Now remember I love kids but they are walking breathing little germ spreaders ,,, and they all were home last year saving up those germs.
> We currently have no coverage (staffing shortage) if we are away so the last thing we need is staff getting the flu right now.
> 
> I am not sure about getting the pneumonia shot?? I got it back in 2019/2020.I don't think I need it again
> https://www.healthline.com/health/how-long-does-a-pneumonia-shot-last#pcv-vs.-ppsv
> Hugs
> Mel



Anyone dealing with the littles is in group 1 for getting the flu shot.


----------



## bababear_50

Dang I need to stop reviewing flyers
No Frills has Purex same size for $7.47 a bottle. (Member Pricing).

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10011/1429737?itemId=65092272&page=2
Purex Liquid Laundry Detergent or Fleecy Fabric Softener or Sheets
$7.47
Thu. Oct 14 - Wed. Oct 20
$3.52 per bottle cheaper............................ than Sobeys.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I know how busy the cruise threads are on opening day so I decided to put aside a few hours today to help out with people's requests.  There have only been 3!  For the entire day!  Not sure what is holding it back.  Price?  Covid?  Wrond time of year?  Just seems very strange.  I have seen these threads go for pages and pages on opening day which is why I thought I would help.  
Oh well, I'm done waiting.  To many other things to do PLUS that comedy zoom is tonight.  I might just tag in on that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*don't forget to set up an account to watch the comedy show if you're attending,  time to get our laugh on!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *don't forget to set up an account to watch the comedy show if you're attending,  time to get our laugh on!*


hope its not a disappointment,,,,just wish we could watch it on the big screen...not sure how to push or cast or whatever to tv


----------



## juniorbugman

mort1331 said:


> hope its not a disappointment,,,,just wish we could watch it on the big screen...not sure how to push or cast or whatever to tv



In the past I have connected my laptop to my TV using a HDMI cable and it works great.   I can't do that this time as the TV is still at the cottage so I will just be watching on my little laptop screen.
There are instructions once you log on how to connect to your tv but you need apple or chromecast tv to make it work.


----------



## mort1331

juniorbugman said:


> In the past I have connected my laptop to my TV using a HDMI cable and it works great.   I can't do that this time as the TV is still at the cottage so I will just be watching on my little laptop screen.
> There are instructions once you log on how to connect to your tv but you need apple or chromecast tv to make it work.


|Thank you,,,just unplugged the roku and used that hdmi,,,and it works,,,old people learning new things...thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

*uhm,  am I really this out of touch ... anyone else finding this just awkward? Why no Canadians??!!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup not my style.  I must be old as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*woah that's not funny AT ALL please let the next person be better 

ETA  sorry to come across all crotchety gang,  just felt the comments about food allergies were more than a tad out of line. I'm aware that I'm hyper sensitive about everything these days and I've reached the end of my patience with my own stupid dietary restrictions.  Hubby's parting comment as we were shutting stuff off as soon as Ivan was finished (he had us laughing!) "Hope this isn't an indication of the new direction airmiles is taking" 

am I alone in being upset that they weren't able to find a host that is Canadian or at least understands the program? Seemed like both he and the first comedian thought we all fly a lot?! Stepping down from my Karen-ish soap box now and heading into Friday. *


----------



## kristabelle13

I just got home from dinner, so missed it. I hope Ivan was ok, he’s Canadian from Vancouver.


----------



## mort1331

kristabelle13 said:


> I just got home from dinner, so missed it. I hope Ivan was ok, he’s Canadian from Vancouver.


Ivan was good,,,I have never beem fond of Alonso,, so did not like hom again. Pasitell(spellkng??) Was good as well. So hard for them without the feedback live,,plus we all would have fed off the laughter of others as well. Started slow,,finished good under the conditions.


----------



## kristabelle13

mort1331 said:


> Ivan was good,,,I have never beem fond of Alonso,, so did not like hom again. Pasitell(spellkng??) Was good as well. So hard for them without the feedback live,,plus we all would have fed off the laughter of others as well. Started slow,,finished good under the conditions.


Yeah, I’ve heard that the Zoom comedy shows are hard when they are telling jokes to the void lol Alonzo Boden has been hit or miss with me too. Thanks for sharing your thoughts! A bit sorry I missed it. So hard when they do stuff in EST. 5pm is so early to get it together after work lol


----------



## TammyLynn33

I totally missed it . I’ve been feeling burnt out with work and kids and stressed  over letting the older kids live a little more..
When does the next hopefully big promo thing come out ? I’m looking to get a bit more Cmas shopping done . I’m still undecided about Christmas and our trip because of the littles . I’m hopeful they will have doses in by Cmas. But who knows .


----------



## bababear_50

I have pre ordered a few things for Christmas this year.

My new building for my Grinch Village took over two months to come in but YEAH it arrived yesterday!
Ordered from Retrofestive.

I ordered a new Laura Ashley quilt and it also took over 6 weeks from Amazon.
But I love it!!!!!!


I am doing Christmas Tote bags for my kids this year.

So far I have all of their Gift Cards done and some really nice bath sheet towels.
Tomorrow I hope to get out to Rexall and see if they have any nice Rose & Robin gifts out yet.
(Time to use some saved up be well points.)

I know stores are warning people of shortages this year.

Gota plan ahead.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

As of now I have Costco Disney pjs for DD and I . A summer/fla outfit for both little boys ( Nike $7.88 sportchek clearance ) socks for big kid . Advent calendars , Pokémon sets for boys . The kids will get one gift from me and stockings from santa and the majority will be our trip IF it happens this year is the question yet  again . If it doesn’t it may be a lot of gift cards ha ha


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Mastercard offer was, stupid late coming, for a ridiculous threshold spend in a rather odd category. Didn't show up until mid-morning yesterday *
**

*and here's what they consider eligible:*
*Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including "Paints, Varnishes and Supplies" (MCC 5198), "Hardware Stores" (MCC 5251), "Hardware Equipment and Supplies" (MCC 5072), "Home Supply Warehouse Sores" (MCC 5200), and "Glass, Paint, Wallpaper Stores" (MCC 5231).*

*NOT happening, but the email i  got for Metro I will be using since it's rare that I walk out without spending $100 anymore and there are several Irresistible products I buy regularly to get the extra 15 miles.

*


----------



## bababear_50

I never got a Mastercard offer this month....
But My Metro is ok

40 Bonus Miles
Get 40 Bonus Miles when you spend $40 or more on almost anything. *
Ends Wed, Oct 20

and
Plus, get an extra 5 Bonus Miles if you spend $5 on Selection or Irresistibles products.*

I'll have to check the grocery list.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Be careful with that offer (Metro) make sure you get the email and activate it. Last month I had an offer in my AM app for a use cash miles. It mentioned in the terms that I had to opt into the email. I wasn't quite certain what it meant as the offer was in the app. Did I have to get an email also?

I got another offer from Metro in the app again this past week. I also received and email about the same offer with the opt in/activate. I activated and then did the spend in the offer so I guess you have to get both (?) to make it work. Pretty sure what I did last month won't work but we'll see.

The offers say to make sure you read the terms carefully to make sure you meet all the requirements. It's becoming too difficult sometimes to do what should be simple.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Be careful with that offer (Metro) make sure you get the email and activate it. Last month I had an offer in my AM app for a use cash miles. It mentioned in the terms that I had to opt into the email. I wasn't quite certain what it meant as the offer was in the app. Did I have to get an email also?
> 
> I got another offer from Metro in the app again this past week. I also received and email about the same offer with the opt in/activate. I activated and then did the spend in the offer so I guess you have to get both (?) to make it work. Pretty sure what I did last month won't work but we'll see.
> 
> The offers say to make sure you read the terms carefully to make sure you meet all the requirements. It's becoming too difficult sometimes to do what should be simple.



The weirdest thing happened when I clicked on the Opt In link.
I was redirected to airmiles and it now says ready to use.
The weird thing is the email has disappeared from my in box???
How can an email just disappear?
It is not even in my App.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The Halloween ghost are up to their tricks early. Go quickly and check your trash. It shouldn't have gone too far yet.

You should be ok though because you did get the email and you clicked on it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*btw this metro offer won't appear on your receipt. I did my shopping today and once the 115 miles from my offer I'll have earned 226 for a $146 transaction, not wonderful but better than my usual metro ratio!*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Oooh adding on to my Christmas shopping list . I won a $250 gift card for 31.. I got big kid who leaves for school in Jan , 4 diff totes for his closet , and DD a whack of little makeup bags and whatnot and a bag for me.. so excited I rarely win anything but last month I won the $500 gift card to Great wolf . 
Big kid is so busy and in school , he has midterms all week and then reading week next which makes zero sense to me. His last is Friday and he’s on a bus with the hockey team he’s helping me route to western for the weekend . ( first overnighter I’m worried lol ) so pray with me he has good phone signal and his data holds out for the whole exam. 
has anyone ordered universal tics lately from red tag ? I think I’m getting closer to saying that’s it we are going at Christmas . Just wondering what turnaround is like ? 
Hope everyone is having a tremendous week.
Hugs 
T


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TammyLynn33 said:


> has anyone ordered universal tics lately from red tag ? I think I’m getting closer to saying that’s it we are going at Christmas . Just wondering what turnaround is like ?


We are in the planning stages.  I'm trying to see if we should use some of our AM for Universal tickets and hotels...or just hotels during out stay.  I'm thinking that tickets and hotels will win in the end.  I'll post if we decide to go ahead and purchase our tickets.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Life of a school staff member.
Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
No Dr appointments available till Friday.
Pay for an online doc video chat.
Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
Got son to do it.
Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
ok this only took an hour to write,
hugs everyone.
mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Oh Mel, that sounds miserable 

Same as any other infection I would say try warm compress but with your eyes be careful to not have it too hot. Just get a soft cloth, run it under the hot water and then fold it and  hold across your eyes for about 5 minutes. Repeat as often as you want, just be sure not to get it too warm since your eyelids are so thin. Resist the temptation to rub them.*


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel



Make sure that each time you use a warm compress, it is a clean warm compress and not one you used before.

And, just as an FYI, Polysporin has a pink eye medication that you can buy off the shelf.


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel



Is there a walk-in clinic nearby that someone can drive you to?  I’ve never heard of any link between eye issues and COVID. I had a red,swollen itchy eye/eye lid a few weeks ago and went to a walk-in clinic to get treated, and they never even mentioned Covid.  Feel better!


----------



## ottawamom

While you wait I agree with the Polysporin for eyes (polysporin for eyes was our opthamologists first line of defense). Whatever you put on your right eye, wash your hands and use clean ?? for your left eye. I like to use a Q tip to apply the polysporin (put it into the pocket of your lower eye lid).

Throw those used wash cloths into a hot water wash when done.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel


ugh...my eyes are watering just reading all of that.  Hopefully the eye compresses will help, along with any prescriptions and OTC drugs you may find as well will provide some relief.  



Silvermist999 said:


> I’ve never heard of any link between eye issues and COVID. I had a red,swollen itchy eye/eye lid a few weeks ago and went to a walk-in clinic to get treated, and they never even mentioned Covid


It is.  MY nieces have had to stay home from school, and have a covid test....as well as my questionaire I fill out for my shifts at TJX have that as a symptom as well.  Is it weird...YUP.  But so are extremely itchy feet ( that I experienced while sick with covid ) explain that one to me .  So weird.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel


Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel


Ewww...so sorry. I can relate.  DH had on going eye infections last year.  Dr told him to put Camomile tea bags on his eye.  Of course he couldn’t be bothered and then just went on whining about it.  Anyway, nice warm tea bag for each eye.  Also be careful about cross contamination....don’t touch the infected eye with anything (including your hands) and then touch the other eye.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

i guess you have another use for face masks now.  Use them to shield your eyelids from warm or cold compresses...

I hope you feel better soon, eye infections are AWFUL


----------



## ottawamom

I was just reviewing the early look at the upcoming flyers and it looks like this coming week is a Blue Week at Sobeys.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel



oh no that’s awful. I hope you get relief soon! Pink eye was an early screening question actually.They did drop it as it was less if a stand alone symptom.. ( in short fever cough loss taste & smell “unusual “fatigue ha ha ha
Are my symptoms I turn ppl away for at the present ) that said I turned away a psw student who had been puking all day a week ago  yeah no not even before covid thanks 
Feel better soon


----------



## Debbie

Does anyone else get frustrated with Amazon's invoice system? I place my order, I record the cost that I'm quoted which is on one (or three bills). THEN one by one (or sometimes a couple) of things are charged to the credit card. I have to search to see which item(s) is being charged. I'm left with one unaccounted charge-but MAYBE it is for that last item, with ALL the taxes from *all* the orders included???? I'd say OT, but I went through airmilesshops. Does that count?


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Life of a school staff member.
> Severe eye infection. Can barely see at times.
> No Dr appointments available till Friday.
> Pay for an online doc video chat.
> Gave wrong info for pharmacy cause i can't see screen properly.
> Got son to do it.
> Now I have to go for a Covid test,,something about Covid and eye infections.
> I have never had such a bad eye infection. Anyone have any home remedies I'm listening.burning tearing itching,blurred vision ,eyes so red,,,etc.
> Looks like I'm out for airmiles shopping..
> ok this only took an hour to write,
> hugs everyone.
> mel


Oh, Mel. Feel better soon!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Debbie said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated with Amazon's invoice system? I place my order, I record the cost that I'm quoted which is on one (or three bills). THEN one by one (or sometimes a couple) of things are charged to the credit card. I have to search to see which item(s) is being charged. I'm left with one unaccounted charge-but MAYBE it is for that last item, with ALL the taxes from *all* the orders included???? I'd say OT, but I went through airmilesshops. Does that count?


I find that frustrating as well.  I really do try not to order from Amazon...but darn...sometimes it's the only place I can find said item.  It's especially frustrating when I am trying to keep track of any items for bonus AM.


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I find that frustrating as well.  I really do try not to order from Amazon...but darn...sometimes it's the only place I can find said item.  It's especially frustrating when I am trying to keep track of any items for bonus AM.


I'm trying to buy local as well, but some things.....


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
Covid is a Negative.
Eyes still amess.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks guys
> Covid is a Negative.
> Eyes still amess.
> Hugs
> Mel



That really sucks, but the COVID news is great! And probably what you expected. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> I was just reviewing the early look at the upcoming flyers and it looks like this coming week is a Blue Week at Sobeys.



Of COURSE it's a Blue Week... We leave for WDW    for 11 nights on Tuesday, so we're trying to use up what we already have. There are a couple of things I'll grab on the weekend, but no major shop for me this week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

kerreyn said:


> Of COURSE it's a Blue Week... We leave for WDW    for 11 nights on Tuesday, so we're trying to use up what we already have. There are a couple of things I'll grab on the weekend, but no major shop for me this week.


 
ooh have fun. Pls report back when you get back . Thinking maybe our Xmas trip will be on


----------



## ottawamom

Not much of a Blue Week. I'm not certain if its' that I can't eat half of what I used to buy or mostly that the deals just aren't great anymore. Only managed to get 275 miles for my trouble today (but it's all stuff we need and use regularly so I guess that's ok)


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Not much of a Blue Week. I'm not certain if its' that I can't eat half of what I used to buy or mostly that the deals just aren't great anymore. Only managed to get 275 miles for my trouble today (but it's all stuff we need and use regularly so I guess that's ok)


I agree, not a lot I buy this time either but I will pick up a couple of Boston Pizza $50 gift cards to earn 65 AM each. Those will get used.


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> Of COURSE it's a Blue Week... We leave for WDW    for 11 nights on Tuesday, so we're trying to use up what we already have. There are a couple of things I'll grab on the weekend, but no major shop for me this week.



We leave Monday but only for a week. I wish it was longer but it was very last minute. Still super excited!!!


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> We leave Monday but only for a week. I wish it was longer but it was very last minute. Still super excited!!!



A trip to WDW is awesome - doesn't matter how long!

Where are you staying? We're at Port Orleans Riverside.


----------



## hdrolfe

kerreyn said:


> A trip to WDW is awesome - doesn't matter how long!
> 
> Where are you staying? We're at Port Orleans Riverside.



POP Century. We are excited to try the Skyliner.


----------



## kerreyn

hdrolfe said:


> POP Century. We are excited to try the Skyliner.



We originally had Caribbean Beach booked mainly for the Skyliner, but when we heard that POR was reopening in time for our trip, we couldn't resist switching!


----------



## Donald - my hero

kerreyn said:


> We originally had Caribbean Beach booked mainly for the Skyliner, but when we heard that POR was reopening in time for our trip, we couldn't resist switching!


*can't wait to go back,  that's our favourite resort.  I'm anxious to see how the food is being handled now,  I've stopped following my Facebook allergy groups because it's just depressing to know i can't eat out until we can go back!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

And I just got a jury duty summons... I have no idea how that's going to work with getting kiddo to/from school, let alone work or anything else.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Good grief the week flew by so quickly that I missed Wednesday completely and it's almost FRIDAY! belated flyer links *

*ALL SOBEYS FLYERS*
*
ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS
*
*ALL METRO FLYERS*


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> POP Century. We are excited to try the Skyliner.


A tip from a friend of mine that lives in the WDW area....never use the Skyliner when you have to be someplace at a specific time.  There are lots of stops and starts that can add a fair bit of time.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> A tip from a friend of mine that lives in the WDW area....never use the Skyliner when you have to be someplace at a specific time.  There are lots of stops and starts that can add a fair bit of time.



We have no reservations, and other than hopefully doing "rope drop" or that 30 minutes pre park opening time at Hollywood Studios twice, nothing is time sensitive. I do hope we don't get stuck in the air for a long time though...


----------



## damo

We LOVED the Skyliner!


----------



## tinkerone

I would FREAK OUT if the Skyliner stopped over the lake.  Just thinking of all the gators and snakes in it scares the crap out of me on a good day, being suspended over it while waiting would be the end of it all.  I would feel pity for anyone in the car with me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> And I just got a jury duty summons... I have no idea how that's going to work with getting kiddo to/from school, let alone work or anything else.


I had received one to go for jury selection in September.  Make plans for you to attend for that day for jury selection.  IF...if your number gets called, you can simply tell the judge your a single parent and this would cause you undue grief and hardship.  Most judges will excuse you, and you won't have to actually serve on the jury.  You will still need to attend for that one day though.  I am going to say, about half of the people who had their numbers called, couldn't serve as it would cause them too much grief and hardship to loose their income to sit on a 4 day jury.  

The first words out of this judge's mouth was " Those who did not show up today, will be served papers again when the courts require a jury.  If that individual doesn't appear again, the individual will have a warrant out for their arrest, and the courts will impose steep fines and/or jail time."  Those were her words before she even addressed everyone in the room.  

I had served on a jury years ago, it was a very interesting and eye opening experience.  

Good luck either way-  some people really want to experience it...others dread it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*it's been said that I have a rather unhealthy relationship with the Skyliner we spent hours just touring back and forth

Made a special trip into EPCOT the day this Popcorn bucket was released and then ended up riding in the same car,  I was perhaps,  a tad too excited about that fact *


----------



## ottawamom

Just back from Airmiles shopping at Metro. I used a bunch of my AM cash to pay for the order and then pulled out a GC to pay for the balance. The cashier said there was nothing left on the card and threw it out. It would have been very odd for there to have been the exact amount on the card so I looked at my receipt. Sure enough there was $24.xx left on the card. I showed her the receipt and asked for my card back. It was easy to find because I put a sticker on it so that I can keep track of the balance. KEEP AND EYE ON THE BALANCE ON THOSE CARDS. I'm trying really hard to think this was just an honest mistake in reading the screen at the cash ($0 owing as opposed to $0 balance) but I thought it might be worth warning everyone about given that a number of us have Sobeys GC to use. 

The next customer was rushing me out and I ended up forgetting one of my good Sobeys bags at the cash (didn't realize this until I was home).


----------



## bababear_50

Spent a few hours in Milton Hospital (which gets 100% for great facility & staff).
Even the toilet paper rolls are front dispensing!
https://tubeless.com/black-range/centre-pull-toilet-paper-dispenser/
Both eye ducts are blocked therefor I now have to put in another drop into my eyes every hour.
Swelling is going down and I think they are getting better.
You never realize how precious your eyes are till something effects them.
Sent son into Sobeys to get chicken ,,, limited supply but he still got 8 boxes.
He also came out with 4 boxes of Little Bites muffins,,,,I've trained him well.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Love those Skyliner souvenirs Jacqueline.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## rella's fan

I'm thinking we should be due sometime soon for the bonus boom (not Oct. but the one before?) 95 miles to post?


----------



## bababear_50

​



Cha Cha Chai Organic Loose Leaf Tea 50g






Cup of Té
$15.00 ea $7.50 ea
Standard Shipping | Delivered by October 25, 2021​*$7.50*​







​​






















​


EASILY AMOOSED MUG






Indigo
$14.00 ea $10.78 ea
Standard Shipping | Delivered by October 25, 2021​*$10.78*​







​​






















​


POLAR BEAR HUGS MUG






Indigo
$14.00 ea $10.78 ea
Standard Shipping | Delivered by October 25, 2021​*$10.78*​







​​






















​


JUST CHILLIN’ MUG






Indigo
$14.00 ea $10.78 ea
Standard Shipping | Delivered by October 25, 2021​*$10.78*​








I finally used up the gift card for Indigo that someone bought me 2 Christmas ago.
Cute Mugs and a great price.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Both eye ducts are blocked therefor I now have to put in another drop into my eyes every hour.
Swelling is going down and I think they are getting better.
Hugs
Mel
[/QUOTE]

Hope you feel better xo

I’m at home by myself for the first time in what 18 months . Big kid is on an overnight rd trip to western. Littles are with their dad and DD got dropped off with them and they are all off to hockey . 
I work 530-530 tomorrow and Sunday , and I have horrible cramps tonight so hot bath and bed and Tylenol . 
have a good weekend all xo


----------



## ottawamom

Enjoy those precious moments of total silence @TammyLynn33.

Mel I'm glad you finally got to the bottom of your eye ailment. It's all onwards and upwards from here. Have a good weekend.


----------



## cari12

Safeway shopping today. 333 AM for $232 spend. $100 of that though was for 2 x $50 Boston Pizza gift cards (got 65 AM for each). Also did the Liberty yogurt/nature valley granola bars offer one last time for 100 AM (ends Oct 27)


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to do all my Pharmacy stocking stuffers and all I can say is wow!!!  oh wow!!!.  The prices on just little things has gone up.
Sunday morning and the store was empty ,,,YEAH! Thank goodness for Be Well points at Rexall. 

I am waiting on three orders (Amazon , Indigo & Giant Tiger ) and then I am pretty much done.
I will pick up some savory/sweet treats closer to Christmas. Hopefully pick up a few Airmiles too.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Way to go Mel. You've set the pace. I started my shopping the other day but I will be plugging away at it until sometime in December.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> I decided to do all my Pharmacy stocking stuffers and all I can say is wow!!!  oh wow!!!.  The prices on just little things has gone up.
> Sunday morning and the store was empty ,,,YEAH! Thank goodness for Be Well points at Rexall.
> 
> I am waiting on three orders (Amazon , Indigo & Giant Tiger ) and then I am pretty much done.
> I will pick up some savory/sweet treats closer to Christmas. Hopefully pick up a few Airmiles too.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Well done! I've had parcels arrive every other day the past two weeks. I have the grandkids almost bought for, and the first of the four gifts for each of the adults. I haven't done stocking stuffers yet, but there is only DH and DD, who, is learning about Judaism, and doesn't want Christmas gifts....but DOES want her Christmas Eve ornament, and her stocking stuffers.  She knows that they are always the things she needs. I did suggest she get toothpaste on the first day of Hanukka, toothbrush the second, and she said....chocolate orange on the last? That at least gives me my timeline to get the chocolate orange. She's actually getting a Hanukkah bingo game to play with the kidlets that first night. 
So, I still have some things to order, and, of course the stocking stuffers, but we'll get there! 
And...to keep it on topic, I usually get one gift from Airmiles rewards, and I see nothing that is suitable this year....so I have to buy!


----------



## hdrolfe

Sitting in TO airport waiting to go! Ottawa wasn't too bad, but kiddo has already thrown up 6 times. Sigh. He is quite tired, no sleep last night, up at 3 this morning. But we will be at Epcot before you know it. I did screw up the parking in Ottawa, I had paid and was supposed to scan the baroda but I took a ticket. Hopefully we will be able to get out without paying again.


----------



## ottawamom

Ah warmth and sunshine in a few hours. I'm jealous, it's cloudy and cold here today. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Just back from Airmiles shopping at Metro. I used a bunch of my AM cash to pay for the order and then pulled out a GC to pay for the balance. The cashier said there was nothing left on the card and threw it out. It would have been very odd for there to have been the exact amount on the card so I looked at my receipt. Sure enough there was $24.xx left on the card. I showed her the receipt and asked for my card back. It was easy to find because I put a sticker on it so that I can keep track of the balance. KEEP AND EYE ON THE BALANCE ON THOSE CARDS. I'm trying really hard to think this was just an honest mistake in reading the screen at the cash ($0 owing as opposed to $0 balance) but I thought it might be worth warning everyone about given that a number of us have Sobeys GC to use.
> 
> The next customer was rushing me out and I ended up forgetting one of my good Sobeys bags at the cash (didn't realize this until I was home).



I had a similiar experience a while ago.  Now I tell the Cashiers I want my card back even if it's empty.  I purchase so many Sobey's grocery cards and Shell gift cards that it's better if I track the amounts left.



bababear_50 said:


> Spent a few hours in Milton Hospital (which gets 100% for great facility & staff).
> Even the toilet paper rolls are front dispensing!
> https://tubeless.com/black-range/centre-pull-toilet-paper-dispenser/
> Both eye ducts are blocked therefor I now have to put in another drop into my eyes every hour.
> Swelling is going down and I think they are getting better.
> You never realize how precious your eyes are till something effects them.
> Sent son into Sobeys to get chicken ,,, limited supply but he still got 8 boxes.
> He also came out with 4 boxes of Little Bites muffins,,,,I've trained him well.



I'm glad you got treatment and your eyes are getting better!



hdrolfe said:


> Sitting in TO airport waiting to go! Ottawa wasn't too bad, but kiddo has already thrown up 6 times. Sigh. He is quite tired, no sleep last night, up at 3 this morning. But we will be at Epcot before you know it. I did screw up the parking in Ottawa, I had paid and was supposed to scan the baroda but I took a ticket. Hopefully we will be able to get out without paying again.



Have fun!


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Sitting in TO airport waiting to go! Ottawa wasn't too bad, but kiddo has already thrown up 6 times. Sigh. He is quite tired, no sleep last night, up at 3 this morning. But we will be at Epcot before you know it. I did screw up the parking in Ottawa, I had paid and was supposed to scan the baroda but I took a ticket. Hopefully we will be able to get out without paying again.



Good luck with your flight!  I hope you leave on time!


----------



## tinkerone

My memory is soooo bad, I'm going to ask this and when the person answers I'll be saying, oh, right, now I remember.
Someone on here won a Virgin Cruise.  I'm wondering if they have gone yet and what they thought.  I was watching some Youtube on this cruise line this morning.  It seems a bit to 'modern' for us but it's still in the back of my mind.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Sitting in TO airport waiting to go! Ottawa wasn't too bad, but kiddo has already thrown up 6 times. Sigh. He is quite tired, no sleep last night, up at 3 this morning. But we will be at Epcot before you know it. I did screw up the parking in Ottawa, I had paid and was supposed to scan the baroda but I took a ticket. Hopefully we will be able to get out without paying again.


Ahhhhhhh warmth & Sunshine!
Hope your flight went ok and that the son's tummy settles down soon,,, 
put him beside the pool on a lounger with a glass of ginger ale and some Gravol.
You should then have a nice cool Adult drink!

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> My memory is soooo bad, I'm going to ask this and when the person answers I'll be saying, oh, right, now I remember.
> Someone on here won a Virgin Cruise.  I'm wondering if they have gone yet and what they thought.  I was watching some Youtube on this cruise line this morning.  It seems a bit to 'modern' for us but it's still in the back of my mind.


I think Jacqueline mentioned 
Disney Addict

see this post.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-on-page-1473.3442770/page-1411#post-62941606

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> Sitting in TO airport waiting to go! Ottawa wasn't too bad, but kiddo has already thrown up 6 times. Sigh. He is quite tired, no sleep last night, up at 3 this morning. But we will be at Epcot before you know it. I did screw up the parking in Ottawa, I had paid and was supposed to scan the baroda but I took a ticket. Hopefully we will be able to get out without paying again.



Have a wonderful trip ! Can’t wait to hear all about it . Send us a pic of warmth today so excited for you !


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I think we have pretty much decided Christmas is a go. I really don’t think discovery cove will let me reschedule again. And our mental health needs it. That said I’m praying littles can get vaxxed prior . 
So I’ve started spending our airmiles .  So far I haven’t pulled the trigger on universal  tics yet but I have
Booked two nights at Cabana Bay ( originally paid cash so one nights deposit coming back to me ) refundable 
Booked both airport hotel stays ( 2 nights @holiday Inn refundable ) 
And will be buying our 3 day tickets for the 5 of us with the remainder .. scared to order just yet but scared they will run out or go up in miles so . Sigh 

Booking planning is making me happy on this cold rainy miserable day. The ex had the boys and surprise he did no schoolwork or homework so I’ve been bad cop all day trying to catch them up . Grr

Leaving bright and early Sunday am for great wolf for Halloween night . So that will get me through my 2 - 12 hours this week. Tho I’m really stressed out about eating. We have their dining plan but im second guessing  eating indoors at this point. I know we can eat poolside for lunch and dinner or carry it to our room but breakfast buffet scares me . Hmm . Maybe cancel the dining and just use the gift card so no buffet . I don’t know ..


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> My memory is soooo bad, I'm going to ask this and when the person answers I'll be saying, oh, right, now I remember.
> Someone on here won a Virgin Cruise.  I'm wondering if they have gone yet and what they thought.  I was watching some Youtube on this cruise line this morning.  It seems a bit to 'modern' for us but it's still in the back of my mind.



Yes, this is me!  I haven't been around much I'm afraid.  Back in March I hurt my back, as well as landed a full-time remote (working from home) job and just could not spend any time at the computer for my own personal stuff/hobbies for months.   My back would barely allow me to sit long enough periods to work at the computer.

I haven't gone on the cruise yet so I'm afraid I cannot tell you anything.  In February 2021 Virgin Voyages sent me an email saying they wanted to be fair to their contest winners and give us a year to take our cruise.  At the moment I have until February 2022.  However, considering they only JUST started cruising (Oct 6th) that gives me 4 1/2 months.  In a couple of weeks I will be writing to ask if they will extend the timeframe.  I would prefer to wait until summer.  Or at least March Break so I do not have to take unpaid time off work.


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, this is me!  I haven't been around much I'm afraid.  Back in March I hurt my back, as well as landed a full-time remote (working from home) job and just could not spend any time at the computer for my own personal stuff/hobbies for months.   My back would barely allow me to sit long enough periods to work at the computer.
> 
> I haven't gone on the cruise yet so I'm afraid I cannot tell you anything.  In February 2021 Virgin Voyages sent me an email saying they wanted to be fair to their contest winners and give us a year to take our cruise.  At the moment I have until February 2022.  However, considering they only JUST started cruising (Oct 6th) that gives me 4 1/2 months.  In a couple of weeks I will be writing to ask if they will extend the timeframe.  I would prefer to wait until summer.  Or at least March Break so I do not have to take unpaid time off work.


Hope your feeling better, backs are not to be toyed with.  
I'll wait for you to report back if you do get to go.  I'd prefer to hear from someone I 'know' over someone who is blogging.  This cruise line just sits in the back of my mind, can't make it go away.  I don't think it's for us but I'm keeping it on the back burner.


----------



## hdrolfe

We are having so much fun. We were very late, our flight was a good 90 minutes late leaving. Epcot was fun but we really only did soaring and spaceship earth. We did eat some food, and came back to swim. Tomorrow is HS and I think we may not rope drop, might take it easy and go over later. We are really tired from traveling and want to take it easy. So happy to be here, I almost cried, it has been so long.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> We are having so much fun. We were very late, our flight was a good 90 minutes late leaving. Epcot was fun but we really only did soaring and spaceship earth. We did eat some food, and came back to swim. Tomorrow is HS and I think we may not rope drop, might take it easy and go over later. We are really tired from traveling and want to take it easy. So happy to be here, I almost cried, it has been so long.



Oh my Gosh so happy for you,,, yeah I'd get emotional too!
Please do something for me,,, stop and smell the roses and take in all the ambiance ,,,ENJOY every minute.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Oh my Gosh so happy for you,,, yeah I'd get emotional too!
> Please do something for me,,, stop and smell the roses and take in all the ambiance ,,,ENJOY every minute.
> Hugs
> Mel



We are for sure enjoying it all. From the first ride on skyliner, to going on spaceship earth. Even swimming was nice. I am glad the pools are open to 10 still. Looking forward to a few new rides and getting on our old fans. Tomorrow we will relax a bit. Or try to any way. 

I do feel pretty safe, though other people on skyliner have a weird idea of what wearing a mask means. But we wear ours, and lots of hand sanitizer. I do wish we were on a lower floor, though it is nice to have no one above us, 4th floor means I take the elevator.


----------



## kimbert

I know some on here were waiting to learn this!
Mixed will be accepted in US

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-canadian-travellers-mixed-vaccines-1.6213176


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> We are having so much fun. We were very late, our flight was a good 90 minutes late leaving. Epcot was fun but we really only did soaring and spaceship earth. We did eat some food, and came back to swim. Tomorrow is HS and I think we may not rope drop, might take it easy and go over later. We are really tired from traveling and want to take it easy. So happy to be here, I almost cried, it has been so long.



So you WERE on that AC flight that was supposed to leave at 10:15.  I've been watching departure times for that flight and it is rarely on time.  That's the same flight we are taking in December.  I hope they get their act together by then.  Did you have to wait on the plane or did they load late?

The Westjet morning flight that leaves from the other terminal seems to be on time mostly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> So you WERE on that AC flight that was supposed to leave at 10:15.  I've been watching departure times for that flight and it is rarely on time.  That's the same flight we are taking in December.  I hope they get their act together by then.  Did you have to wait on the plane or did they load late?
> 
> The Westjet morning flight that leaves from the other terminal seems to be on time mostly.


I don't think it's an Air Can problem.  More of a Covid problem.   Before going to Mexico I watched the flights daily for over a week and they were all late....when you log in you can see why the flight is late.  EVERY time it said screening issue or cleaning issue....not he exact wording but the meaning.  There is a constant trickle down effect that is nearly impossible to get out of.  Our flight out of YYZ was delayed around 40 minutes but that was prior to boarding.  Our return flight was delayed more than an hour while we were sitting on the plane at the gate.  There was an issue with one passenger who had not boarded yet.  Lucky for her we sat there so long many other people were getting up and moving around, including the flight attendants handing out snacks and water,  so by the time she boarded no one even noticed.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I don't think it's an Air Can problem.  More of a Covid problem.   Before going to Mexico I watched the flights daily for over a week and they were all late....when you log in you can see why the flight is late.  EVERY time it said screening issue or cleaning issue....not he exact wording but the meaning.  There is a constant trickle down effect that is nearly impossible to get out of.  Our flight out of YYZ was delayed around 40 minutes but that was prior to boarding.  Our return flight was delayed more than an hour while we were sitting on the plane at the gate.  There was an issue with one passenger who had not boarded yet.  Lucky for her we sat there so long many other people were getting up and moving around, including the flight attendants handing out snacks and water,  so by the time she boarded no one even noticed.



No, I didn't think it was an AC problem but more of a problem with it taking so long to clear customs that flights are delayed because of it.  From what I can see, Terminal 1 is having a lot of issues... Terminal 2 not so much.


----------



## kristabelle13

I don’t know if this was posted - but AM tix for Disneyland are now up on the red tag site. Just in time to coincide with the price increase

anyways, the pricing is not what I expected. Much lower than I expected, tbh - 4628 AM for 5 day PH — I couldn’t find my redemption from 2019 - but my Nov 2015 redemption for same was 3200. So that seems reasonable for an increase over 6 years. (Especially since DL’s increases have NOT been reasonable over that time )

oh! And before I hit send… Onyx personal shopper quoted me 5500 in July. So this is much cheaper!

(Disneyland does not have dynamic pricing based on date park hoppers - all multi-day tickets are the same price regardless of date - which might be different than WDW?)


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> I don’t know if this was posted - but AM tix for Disneyland are now up on the red tag site. Just in time to coincide with the price increase
> 
> anyways, the pricing is not what I expected. Much lower than I expected, tbh - 4628 AM for 5 day PH — I couldn’t find my redemption from 2019 - but my Nov 2015 redemption for same was 3200. So that seems reasonable for an increase over 6 years. (Especially since DL’s increases have NOT been reasonable over that time )
> 
> oh! And before I hit send… Onyx personal shopper quoted me 5500 in July. So this is much cheaper!
> 
> (Disneyland does not have dynamic pricing based on date park hoppers - all multi-day tickets are the same price regardless of date - which might be different than WDW?)


FWIW I paid 4100 AM each for my 5 day Canadian resident DL parkhoppers in 2019.


----------



## tinkerone

BMO Bonus Boom AM's posted.  Now if they would just post the BB AM's (95) I can put this to bed.


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> I don’t know if this was posted - but AM tix for Disneyland are now up on the red tag site. Just in time to coincide with the price increase
> 
> anyways, the pricing is not what I expected. Much lower than I expected, tbh - 4628 AM for 5 day PH — I couldn’t find my redemption from 2019 - but my Nov 2015 redemption for same was 3200. So that seems reasonable for an increase over 6 years. (Especially since DL’s increases have NOT been reasonable over that time )
> 
> oh! And before I hit send… Onyx personal shopper quoted me 5500 in July. So this is much cheaper!
> 
> (Disneyland does not have dynamic pricing based on date park hoppers - all multi-day tickets are the same price regardless of date - which might be different than WDW?)



HOLY MOLY. Turns out this is pretty great....I paid 4750 for my AM ticket in July 2019 - it was not a Canadian resident ticket. Which means these tickets are roughly 120 AM less - and there's been at least 2 price increases since I last purchased my tickets with AM.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> So you WERE on that AC flight that was supposed to leave at 10:15.  I've been watching departure times for that flight and it is rarely on time.  That's the same flight we are taking in December.  I hope they get their act together by then.  Did you have to wait on the plane or did they load late?
> 
> The Westjet morning flight that leaves from the other terminal seems to be on time mostly.



We were supposed to start boarding at 9:35 and were on board shortly after 10. Then sat. They kept saying people were held up at customs. And then we had their bags so couldn't leave without them. I knew Toronto was a mess, and it is why we are coming back through Montreal, but I didn't think it would be that bad. A couple behind us in the security line was STRESSED because their flight was already boarding. I doubt they made their flight. A couple sitting near us waiting was coming to Florida for 5 weeks and had flights back to Detroit, they live in Windsor, for $22 each. By then you will be able to drive. I can't wait for Ottawa to have direct flights again, that's what we have booked for March break (cruises).

We went to HS this morning did rope drop. Apparently my snoring was so loud kiddo couldn't sleep so... we did Slinky, toy story, aliens ss and millennium falcon. I did pay for resistance, which broke down right when it got good. So we have to go back later to get to ride. We got any time LL for it. Still down so we came back to rest and swim. So hot. Love that but didn't think it would be this bad end of October!


----------



## bababear_50

I was able to get a rain check for 6 boxes Tetley tea at Food Basics (215 box) for $6.79 last week and they came in today.
I recently lowered my coffee consumption to 1 small cup a day so this is perfect.
Metro flyer is out on smartcanucks for anyone looking for a early peek. Oct 28-Nov 3
APP exclusive offer is Tostitos chips 99cents.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-october-28-to-november-3/all

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Checking over the flyers.
I swear we need a thread just to post when someone sees a half decent deal.
I can't find anything for me with Airmiles unless I head out to Sobeys and buy 20-$40 in Halloween candy & chocolate.

I think my shop this week will be at

Food Basics
Schneider's meat pies 6 for $2.88
Schneider's Hot dogs $2.88 a package
High Liner Haddock $8.99 a box
ED Smith triple fruit Spread $1.88

No Frills
6 pack Royale Tissues $2.97 (member price).
Betty Crocker Cake ,Frosting & cookie mix $1.27 each

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I totally agree, nothing much in the flyers this week. Just the usual basics (bread, milk, veggies and fruit) for me this week.


----------



## mort1331

With shortages,,gas,,trucking,,not counting on too many sales


----------



## bababear_50

Just a heads up
Shell Gift Card offer ends soon Oct 31st.
Offer valid October 3 – October 31, 2021 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Nintendo $50, Sony $50, Xbox $50, Keg $50, Recipe $50, Netflix $60, Cineplex $50, or Walmart $100,. Maximum 20 Miles per transaction.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Food Basics
> Schneider's meat pies 6 for $2.88


Oooh. I don't usually shop Food Basics since it is a wee bit out of the way, but I really like the Schneiders meat pies, and this is less than half their regular price at my village Freshmart or my usual Foodland. Thanks! I've just placed a PC Express order for the usual things that we use in this house. (no meat, since it's a No Frills order, and I rarely buy fresh meat at No Frills)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the links for the flyers again, once again it's Wednesday! *
*I agree that the offers aren't terrific lately and that it's not going to get much better any time soon so we really need to help each other out and report back with our hunting trips. I've been lax in this myself but then nothing is running smoothly for me lately   I've been seeing several offers lately that last beyond one flyer and if they aren't noticeable the first week they might go under the radar. I picked up another 3 of the lysol wipes last Friday at Sobeys for 1.99 and got 30 miles, that makes over a month for that offer.

ALL METRO FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Bunch of things have popped up this week that i keep forgetting to post about, here's a quick summary:

Airmilesshops - currently running a 7X miles sitewide until the 31st*

*New set of offers from Shell now that I've started filling up there they seem to have noticed and want me to do more! I'm having trouble tracking the different ones but at least they post within 30 minutes now so I can hopefully make the best of them. For November it's something about 30 L fill-ups which are hard to co-ordinate with my trips into the city.

As others mentioned the BMO Bonus Boom/Bust for Sept posted this week, anyone see the AMEX offer from either of the last 2 promos show up yet?

I haven't used my secondary card since the Shop the Block promo in 2019 because it hasn't been worth it so DANG, they've stepped up to make me use it! Buy anything at Metro get 25 miles, fill-up with 30 L at Shell get 50 miles (can do this one twice), do both get another 100 miles. Car is running on fumes so I'll use this card to fill it up tomorrow and then get a single item from my offer list at Metro, poof I'll get almost 200 miles ,NOICE

Meanwhile the main card has been fairly active since i keep getting increasingly larger threshold spends (which i keep meeting, hello $300 grocery trip yesterday, good grief!) Mastercard thinks offering me 25 miles will make me spend $275 before Sunday - NOT happening!

The Metro offer from last week already posted, fastest turnaround for me from there EVER! Spent $115 got 115 miles

The main account is now sitting over 19,000 which is enough for one Annual Pass, the game is on to get as many miles as possible in the next 15 months to get as close to the 2nd one as we can!*


----------



## kristabelle13

Ummm…there are Loungefly bags in the Airmiles reward store…including 2 Disney ones:

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/search?q=Loungefly


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> Ummm…there are Loungefly bags in the Airmiles reward store…including 2 Disney ones:
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/search?q=Loungefly


Don't forget this offer to go with them.....

Use promo code “GRAVY” to get 100 Miles off merchandise rewards of 1,000 Miles or more until Oct. 31


----------



## Debbie

kristabelle13 said:


> Ummm…there are Loungefly bags in the Airmiles reward store…including 2 Disney ones:
> 
> https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise/search?q=Loungefly





tinkerone said:


> Don't forget this offer to go with them.....
> 
> Use promo code “GRAVY” to get 100 Miles off merchandise rewards of 1,000 Miles or more until Oct. 31


Darn! You guys are making it HARD! DD has been a Hello Kitty fan since she was a wee one. She's not doing Christmas this year (except for her Christmas Eve ornament and her stocking-and 1 gift I bought), but this would make an EXCELLENT Passover gift for her. I changed my mind....you guys just made it EASY for me!


----------



## marchingstar

The disney gingerbread is very cute!


----------



## ottawamom

Bonus Boom Oct bonus for using 95AM Cash at Sobeys just posted. I have a couple of other 25AM coming to me for using 95AM Cash but this one I did on all three accounts (and just received them all)


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have to share my excitement!  We know it is totally crazy, but my fanatical, geeky family is booked on the starcruiser next August!!  Eeek!  Our new rebooked trip from 2020 will now include 2 nights of Star Wars immersion.  Time to buckle down on AM and PC points to pay for everything else!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got home from my trek into the city and decided to stop into Metro on my way home to work the system to the max!

Secondary card I bought a single apple that triggered 2 offers  (fresh fruit for 3 miles and apple for 3 miles) and a 4 box thingy of the speciality Coke for hubby that triggered another one (any pop for 4 miles)
Total spend of $9.88 for 10 miles 
PLUS the emailed "please shop somewhere offer" of 25 for anything at Metro
Add in the 30 L fill-up at Shell last night (barely made that one, 30.02)  that got me another 50 miles
Did both offers and get another 75 miles

TOTAL spend on that card over the 2 days of just over $50 will net me 160 miles *

*Primary card I bought 2 bananas that triggered an offer for 3 miles and 3 boxes of granola bars for the flyer offer of 10 miles and targeted offer of 3 miles. 
Total spend of $6.45 for 16 miles

PLUS the targeted offer i got for using my Samsung Pay 3 times in a week to get 50 miles instead of the usual 25 and then the extra 25 for being ONYX. 

I pleased with the end results, slow and steady wins the race. With carefully planned transactions like this we WILL get to Florida in 2023*


----------



## juniorbugman

Last night we got the Chicken meal deal from Sobeys and I let Air Miles treat us as I cashed in some of my many cash miles to pay for it.  Free is always yummy.


----------



## damo

Anyone get the peanut butter offer and it didn't work?


----------



## mort1331

CanadianKrista said:


> I have to share my excitement!  We know it is totally crazy, but my fanatical, geeky family is booked on the starcruiser next August!!  Eeek!  Our new rebooked trip from 2020 will now include 2 nights of Star Wars immersion.  Time to buckle down on AM and PC points to pay for everything else!!


cant wait to hear the true reviews


----------



## TammyLynn33

juniorbugman said:


> Last night we got the Chicken meal deal from Sobeys and I let Air Miles treat us as I cashed in some of my many cash miles to pay for it.  Free is always yummy.



ha ha I used my PC points on the chicken fingers family meal at loblaws last night. (Wasnt happy they now charge for their  dipping sauce used to get 4 free grr)


----------



## hdrolfe

I know ya'll have been worried I wouldn't be able to come home to Canada but our test results were negative, so we have to, I mean get to, come home Sundah. Overall we felt pretty safe, put masks on at times even when they weren't required, and jave the dry hands of those who used a lot of hand sanitizer. We have MK tomorrow, but have ridden all we really wanted to (everest today, 5 times for me and 8 for kiddo). Even though the food cost way more than I had planned, we have had a great trip and I am glad we came. We have many cruises booked over 2022 and 2023 so not sure if we will be back until 2024, but I may start putting aside $20 giftcards every so often, they do add up.


----------



## bababear_50

Have an awesome last few days Hdrolfe,,, make sure you check out Haunted Mansion for Halloween.
Oh and the waffles at Sleepy Hollow are sure to fill your son up.
Absorb all the warmth and fun.


P.S .
I broke the rule and ordered a stainless steel frying pan on Airmiles without checking with the gatekeeper.....
It's ok I had 24 hrs. and I changed my mind and cancelled it. LOL.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> I know ya'll have been worried I wouldn't be able to come home to Canada but our test results were negative, so we have to, I mean get to, come home Sundah. Overall we felt pretty safe, put masks on at times even when they weren't required, and jave the dry hands of those who used a lot of hand sanitizer. We have MK tomorrow, but have ridden all we really wanted to (everest today, 5 times for me and 8 for kiddo). Even though the food cost way more than I had planned, we have had a great trip and I am glad we came. We have many cruises booked over 2022 and 2023 so not sure if we will be back until 2024, but I may start putting aside $20 giftcards every so often, they do add up.


I'm so glad that you and the boy have had a good trip! Safe travels home!


----------



## Debbie

My Fitbit Versa2 had an (apparently common) issue yesterday.....the top cover popped off. I've looked on airmiles and can get another Versa (3) but I don't know if this years-long issue has been rectified with the newer model. I am now looking at the Samsung Watch4. Does anyone have any experience with that one? I know that it is new to Canada, but the "price" is right....and 50 AM back, to boot! The Versa3 is more points, and the 15AM back ends at midnight tonight, so I am leaning towards the Samsung, which would connect with my Samsung phone. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> My Fitbit Versa2 had an (apparently common) issue yesterday.....the top cover popped off. I've looked on airmiles and can get another Versa (3) but I don't know if this years-long issue has been rectified with the newer model. I am now looking at the Samsung Watch4. Does anyone have any experience with that one? I know that it is new to Canada, but the "price" is right....and 50 AM back, to boot! The Versa3 is more points, and the 15AM back ends at midnight tonight, so I am leaning towards the Samsung, which would connect with my Samsung phone. Decisions, decisions.


If you do order today don't forget the AM's offer of 

_Use promo code “GRAVY” to get 100 Miles off merchandise rewards of 1,000 Miles or more until Oct. 31_


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> If you do order today don't forget the AM's offer of
> 
> _Use promo code “GRAVY” to get 100 Miles off merchandise rewards of 1,000 Miles or more until Oct. 31_


Thank you! I would DEFINITELY have forgotten this!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> My Fitbit Versa2 had an (apparently common) issue yesterday.....the top cover popped off. I've looked on airmiles and can get another Versa (3) but I don't know if this years-long issue has been rectified with the newer model. I am now looking at the Samsung Watch4. Does anyone have any experience with that one? I know that it is new to Canada, but the "price" is right....and 50 AM back, to boot! The Versa3 is more points, and the 15AM back ends at midnight tonight, so I am leaning towards the Samsung, which would connect with my Samsung phone. Decisions, decisions.


*can't speak to anything else but I got the Fitbit Versa 3 earlier this year and love it! I have a Samsung phone and debated getting one of those watches as well but since I was mainly interested in the sleep and step features this was a better choice.  My phone is still connected for calls,  messages etc so I'm not sure what else you'd be looking for.  No problem with the face coming off but I picked up some screen pprotectors that's pop right over the whole thing anyway.  I also bought several stretchy bands off Amazon and then made a bunch of scrunchies type covers to match my outfits and masks!



and one full on dorky matchy-match set
*


----------



## bababear_50

Well I caved and bought some Halloween goodies at Sobeys.
Spend $20 get 25 Airmiles. (showed on the receipt ).
I have packaged it all up and allowed myself 3 small chocolate Reese's mini peanut butter cups.
Now to just get it delivered before I start stealing my sons candy bags .LOL

Happy Halloween Everyone!!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Not AM related but I though you all would appreciate this.  My sisters and I spent the last week cleaning out my Mom’s things (she passed in 2019, but we couldn’t get back to Newfoundland until now due to Covid).  I found this gem in her office!


----------



## juniorbugman

I got the candy deal at Sobeys as well but I was disappointed that it didn't include chips as I really wanted some of them and I was hoping if it included the chips then I would have gotten the spend $40 get 100.   I will go over tomorrow and see what they have on sale in the chip section.  I need water and cokes so I know that a trip is required.   Maybe hit Superstore as well and see what they have.  Now I wonder how many kids I will get tonight.   I have made up 50 regular bags and 5 special bags for my direct neighbours kids.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I got the candy deal at Sobeys as well but I was disappointed that it didn't include chips as I really wanted some of them and I was hoping if it included the chips then I would have gotten the spend $40 get 100.   I will go over tomorrow and see what they have on sale in the chip section.  I need water and cokes so I know that a trip is required.   Maybe hit Superstore as well and see what they have.  Now I wonder how many kids I will get tonight.   I have made up 50 regular bags and 5 special bags for my direct neighbours kids.


I agree some choices would have been nice.
I remember in past years being able to get some Doritos ,Cheezies and Chips for Halloween Treat Airmiles.
I would have definitely been able to do the spend $40 if that had been allowed.
I never get many kids but always buy stuff just in case. I do know some young families have recently moved into the neighborhood.
Have fun Judy.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Not AM related but I though you all would appreciate this.  My sisters and I spent the last week cleaning out my Mom’s things (she passed in 2019, but we couldn’t get back to Newfoundland until now due to Covid).  I found this gem in her office!  View attachment 618230


So Cool! Thanks for sharing ,,,kind of like those original pull tab lottery tickets.
So sorry to hear about your mom Hon. HUGS.
I found a great deal of peace when I was able to sort all my mom's stuff ,,such a nice memory. Hugs to you.
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *can't speak to anything else but I got the Fitbit Versa 3 earlier this year and love it! I have a Samsung phone and debated getting one of those watches as well but since I was mainly interested in the sleep and step features this was a better choice.  My phone is still connected for calls,  messages etc so I'm not sure what else you'd be looking for.  No problem with the face coming off but I picked up some screen pprotectors that's pop right over the whole thing anyway.  I also bought several stretchy bands off Amazon and then made a bunch of scrunchies type covers to match my outfits and masks!
> 
> View attachment 618154
> 
> and one full on dorky matchy-match set
> View attachment 618155*


Thank you Jacqueline. I did order the Samsung watch, but I'm going to order the screen protector for the fitbit, and I'll see which I prefer. I love my fitbit, but I don't like looking at my sleep records anymore!  Love your bands-especially as they match your masks!


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Thank you Jacqueline. I did order the Samsung watch, but I'm going to order the screen protector for the fitbit, and I'll see which I prefer. I love my fitbit, but I don't like looking at my sleep records anymore!  Love your bands-especially as they match your masks!



I got a Fitbit Sense and Love It. I love that I can read the face in the sun (my last one you couldn't really see it if the sun/light was too bright). I do not like the sleep feature only because I sleep terribly. I don't pay for premium but am considering it since it would record my sleep and see if I really do snore like my son says I do. Apparently he thought a T-Rex was chasing him last week... Any way! I am sure whichever one you use will be useful. I love having mine.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby turns 60 at the end of the month and the kids want to take him to an escape room so they've planned a weekend out of it. Our son and his wife live in Orillia and would normally spend the night here but since that room is now Mocha's homebase AND she's not really a "company" type of kitty, I told them I'd spring for a hotel. So what did I do? Well, duh, checked for the best deal to earn me some miles at the same time. Hotels .com has some decent deals but not terrific return, just 1/$35 thru the portal, same for all the direct sites BUT on a whim peeked at the Airmiles site and found there's a special right now, booked the room with the MOST miles and snickered while i did it 

Cost for the room is $155 and i just earned 140 miles, cha-ching!! Happy birthday to both of us (mine is 2 days earlier) and that much closer to seeing the Duck in 2023*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hope everyone is staying warm . Has anyone heard anything more about any pre-Xmas promos coming up ? Like a biggie like shop the block type thing I wanna start shopping !!!
We survived Great wolf lodge and it was really good safety wise . I have new anxiety with people crowds and doing things but I felt ok. We are inside a restaurant but it was really well spaced out and I felt ok not great but ok. I really worry how I will do in Fl. Hoping kids vax come out soon .
hugs to all
t


----------



## alohamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> I have new anxiety with people crowds and doing things but I felt ok



Glad to hear it went well and I know what you mean about anxiety and crowds!
I sometimes find myself panicking for no reason these days and I usually have a mask on when it happens which makes it even worse!


----------



## hdrolfe

I thought there was a post about a bigger promo coming soon? It was going to run for longer than the Bonus Booms have been... But I can't remember when it was posted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yes,  next big promo is starting November I forget which day,  i think the 18th, I'll confirm when I get up,  stupid flu shot is kicking my butt! No idea how much of a return but it's running for 6 weeks*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Donald - my hero said:


> *yes,  next big promo is starting November I forget which day,  i think the 18th, I'll confirm when I get up,  stupid flu shot is kicking my butt! No idea how much of a return but it's running for 6 weeks*



Thanks guys !  You are the best. I  My airmiles Disney fam


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's what they had in the press release on October 4th regarding the holiday season promo: Press Release regarding program enchantments *


*Bonus Boom Boost (Nov. 18 – Dec. 27): *This holiday season, AIR MILES and its coalition of partners are giving collectors the opportunity to get a little extra out of their holiday spending with Bonus Boom Boost – a national coalition promotion that will help collectors get to their dreams faster. For a little extra GRAVY, each unique Bonus Boom Boost offer used by a collector is an automatic entry for a chance to win a national grand prize of 1 Million Miles, or to win one of four regional prizes of 250,000 Miles.
*My take on this is :*

*Bigger bonus than the current 95 miles we've been seeing since it runs for 6 weeks*
*probably needing to use coupons from different partner stores*
*hopefully the coupons will have decent returns to warrant the word BOOST*


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> I have new anxiety with people crowds and doing things but I felt ok. We are inside a restaurant but it was really well spaced out and I felt ok not great but ok.


Before going to Mexico I was freaking out about  a lot of things but dining was pretty high on the list.   I had no idea if tables were going to be spaced out or what was going to happen.  The first day or two we were there  I literally had my mask on EVERYWHERE.  I would keep in on until our food was served and the waiter had walked away.....he would come back and I would put my mask back on.  I'm sure the guy on the first night thought there was something wrong with me.  I never got totally comfortable being indoors without a mask.  Then there was the whole issue with touching things that other people had touched....doors, my diner plate


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's to reading  flyers, keeping a running list of non-perishable items,  having a goal to work towards (find it easier to collect when I know we'll be using the miles!!) and being so privileged that I am able to spend $300 in one trip to a grocery store. This haul is even more impressive when you notice it's from metro and after adding in the 60 miles coming from AMEX (1 mile/ $5 at stand alone grocery store) 
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *here's to reading  flyers, keeping a running list of non-perishable items,  having a goal to work towards (find it easier to collect when I know we'll be using the miles!!) and being so privileged that I am able to spend $300 in one trip to a grocery store. This haul is even more impressive when you notice it's from metro and after adding in the 60 miles coming from AMEX (1 mile/ $5 at stand alone grocery store)
> View attachment 619340*


Whoa...that's impressive!   Never knew it was even possible at Metro.   I was happy to sneak in a spend $40 get 40 today at Metro.


----------



## rella's fan

I'm really close to having enough miles for a reward but just waiting on the August Bonus Boom 95 miles as well as a Staples bonus promotion (30x on Apple products).  Any guesstimates as to when either of these might post?  I think i remember that Staples usually takes a long time to post?


----------



## bababear_50

Heads up on the spend $125 at Sobeys get 100 Airmiles ...It does not start until Fri Nov 5th. and is only good till Sun 7th.

Foodland buy and get airmiles deal is the same ,,,starts Fri 5th and ends Sunday Nov 7th.







PS anyone who got a My Offers for Compliments salad dressing (check the expiry date) my entire shelf at Sobeys is expiry Nov 2021,,,,,,,

Also My Offers reusable bags (buy 3 get 10 airmiles).
Contact center will apply airmiles for you if you can't get these ones

 they were sold out of them. (The one pictured on the left hand side.)

and buy these ones
 25 cents each and they wash up pretty good.


I did pick up some compliments butter for $3.33 a lb. today.

Happy shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

J

Just got this in an email from Airmiles and BMO promoting the upcoming Bonus Boom. BMO has an offer but looks like this is how the promotion is going to play out. Now we just need to see what those offers are


----------



## juniorbugman

I am waiting to shop until Friday as I did notice the dates on the coupon.  I am also hoping that I will get some Sobeys My offers by then.  Both my card and my Mom's card haven't received any offers this week.  I did get the generic ones on both cards.


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Heads up on the spend $125 at Sobeys get 100 Airmiles ...It does not start until Fri Nov 5th. and is only good till Sun 7th.
> 
> Foodland buy and get airmiles deal is the same ,,,starts Fri 5th and ends Sunday Nov 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS anyone who got a My Offers for Compliments salad dressing (check the expiry date) my entire shelf at Sobeys is expiry Nov 2021,,,,,,,
> 
> Also My Offers reusable bags (buy 3 get 10 airmiles).
> Contact center will apply airmiles for you if you can't get these ones
> 
> View attachment 619709 they were sold out of them. (The one pictured on the left hand side.)
> 
> and buy these ones
> View attachment 619710 25 cents each and they wash up pretty good.
> 
> 
> I did pick up some compliments butter for $3.33 a lb. today.
> 
> Happy shopping
> Hugs
> Mel


Not sure if this is in the Sobeys flyer but Safeway also has this for those that can use the gift cards shown: 65 AM for $50


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Late with the flyer links once again, sorry gang all my days seems to just ooze into each other anymore, COVID-19 timewarp

ALL METRO FLYERS 

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS

SHELL OFFERS FOR NOVEMBER*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy crap, anyone else nervous to see more details about the Bonus Boom Boost? I'm leaning towards needing to call it the Bonus Boom Burst! I shudder to think that they might be adding conditions for the number of partners we use, if they do there's ZERO chance that most of us will be able to complete the "big" offer for the peasly 800 miles --need to use EIGHT coupons?! Looking at the graphic @ottawamom shared there doesn't look to be any incentive to do offers, 4 = 400 miles, 6 = 600 miles & 8 = 800 miles. I was hoping to see at least 1,000 

Now's a good time to switch your earning preference if you don't collect cash miles since these promos tend to have offers for using cash miles, I just put mine to 20/80 so I have enough to do one offer on both cards. Doubt I'll be able to complete one never mind both.


For those who like to shop online the categories at Amazon are my favourite this month! "Home" is included and i think about 80% of what I order falls under that category. I'm hoping to see a BBB offer for that.

Amazon Fashion Private Brands*
*Amazon Cloud Cam
Baby & Nursery (Diapers, Wipes, Formula are excluded)
Business & Industrial Supplies
Clothing & Accessories
Echo Devices
Eero Devices
Electronic Components & Home Audio
Fire Tablets
Fire TV Devices
Furniture
Handmade
Headphones
Home
Home Entertainment
Jewelry
Kindle E-readers
Luggage
Major Appliances
Musical Instruments
Office & School Supplies (Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets are excluded)
Patio, Lawn & Garden
Pet Food & Supplies
Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
Shoes, Handbags, Wallets, Sunglasses
Software*
*Watches *


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> JView attachment 619718
> 
> Just got this in an email from Airmiles and BMO promoting the upcoming Bonus Boom. BMO has an offer but looks like this is how the promotion is going to play out. Now we just need to see what those offers are



I just can't figure out why they would hold off doing a Bonus boom so late into Nov when everyone is saying shop early?
Them saying offers sounds a lot better than them saying partners.
I am not sure I use more than Sobeys, Foodland, Metro and Shell as Partners.

Christmas used to be my Rona/Rexall/LCBO Airmiles go to.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I skipped my Metro/BMO offer last week because I felt it was a tad bit dishonest.
I was all ready to shop when I clicked on the T&C.
It was a BMO spend 40$ get 40Airmiles,,,,. However if you looked at the Terms & Conditions the $40 had to be spent on Irresistible products.
Nope not for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

" Well your Honor it is like this"
Finally Airmiles is holding an event that is worth more than 95 Airmiles and I NEED to be part of it!
I respectfully ask that you release me from Jury duty to meet my Airmiles obligation. PLEASE!!

Regards
Mel


----------



## Debbie

We got an email tonight. After personal information of what we have in points, there was this offer:

So, I clicked to opt in. And this is the message I got. 

Not impressed, airmiles....not impressed.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have to say, I think that big bonus is going to be tricky! The past few bonus booms haven't really had a lot of different partners as offers. I guess we'll see.


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> We got an email tonight. After personal information of what we have in points, there was this offer:
> View attachment 619815
> So, I clicked to opt in. And this is the message I got.
> View attachment 619816
> Not impressed, airmiles....not impressed.


I got the same offer but mine is $200. I was wondering what kinds of places qualify. I read the terms and it looks like beer and liquor stores might. I could get a GC for our favourite breakfast place when we go next time...



I just went to opt in and the same thing happened to me. My offer email was for $200 yet when I clicked on the link it went to the 150AM for $150. Entered my AM # etc and it said I didn't qualify. Then ... why send me the email. I will call them about this tomorrow between loads of laundry.


----------



## bababear_50

One scared mama here,, youngest son is here right now. Cancun Mexico
I am trying to arrange a flight change via West Jet and we all know how that is right now. Wish me luck.
And yes I am thankful he is alive and well.


*Guests, hotel staff forced to hide as gunmen kill 2 at Cancun beach resort*
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...resort/ar-AAQkCP5?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> One scared mama here,, youngest son is here right now. Cancun Mexico
> I am trying to arrange a flight change via West Jet and we all know how that is right now. Wish me luck.
> And yes I am thankful he is alive and well.
> 
> 
> *Guests, hotel staff forced to hide as gunmen kill 2 at Cancun beach resort*
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...resort/ar-AAQkCP5?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout
> Hugs
> Mel


Was your son actually at the Hyatt? 
 I belong to a few different chat groups for Mexico.   There are members that live in that area and are saying that it was not what the media reported.  I don't really know but for the most part those incidents are usually incorrectly reported up in these parts.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> One scared mama here,, youngest son is here right now. Cancun Mexico
> I am trying to arrange a flight change via West Jet and we all know how that is right now. Wish me luck.
> And yes I am thankful he is alive and well.
> 
> 
> *Guests, hotel staff forced to hide as gunmen kill 2 at Cancun beach resort*
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...resort/ar-AAQkCP5?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout
> Hugs
> Mel



omg Mel how scary . Sending hugs and love to you and him . (Brads old hockey team was in a hotel in the USA and there was a few ppl shot . I think some boys and families went to counselling ) so so scary. Am glad he’s ok


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> JView attachment 619718
> 
> Just got this in an email from Airmiles and BMO promoting the upcoming Bonus Boom. BMO has an offer but looks like this is how the promotion is going to play out. Now we just need to see what those offers are



Im worried this will be challenging but I like how it says offers and not sponsors ..hopefully we can get and use a few for our grocery stores and shell. Hopefully


----------



## juniorbugman

Well this girl is not a happy girl as I have received no "my offers" from Sobeys this week and I know from past experience that calling them and asking them about it does nothing.  Guess it is a good thing that they have the 3 day Air Miles bonus this weekend and I can still earn some air miles.


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Im worried this will be challenging but I like how it says offers and not sponsors ..hopefully we can get and use a few for our grocery stores and shell. Hopefully


This is my hope for this promo as well.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know I won't be going out of my way to complete this promo for the small payout.  If my holiday shopping / regular grocery, fuel and other household items will gain me some AM...bonus!!!  

We have collected over 10,000 AM so far this year with mostly our regular purchases and the little promos they have had.  Not too shabby for the amount of effort I put in.   I do need to stick to our budget and purchase only things that we will use - like many of us here.  We can't buy items for miles...but we can be " creative" in the items that we purchase - to gain those miles


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> One scared mama here,, youngest son is here right now. Cancun Mexico
> I am trying to arrange a flight change via West Jet and we all know how that is right now. Wish me luck.
> And yes I am thankful he is alive and well.
> 
> 
> *Guests, hotel staff forced to hide as gunmen kill 2 at Cancun beach resort*
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...resort/ar-AAQkCP5?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel, fingers crossed that you have the positive experience with Westjet that I had in September when our flight was cancelled and needed to quickly find another to NL. The CSR was excellent, and gave me information to get money back because of the cancelled flight. 


dancin Disney style said:


> Was your son actually at the Hyatt?
> I belong to a few different chat groups for Mexico.   There are members that live in that area and are saying that it was not what the media reported.  I don't really know but for the most part those incidents are usually incorrectly reported up in these parts.


I've experienced that as well, but in Cairo. My DD was there during the revolution and I was listening to western reports, and she corrected me several times. When I heard gunshots as we were talking on the phone, she said, "Mama, those are the men protecting this area. I am good." In fact, even after being evacuated by the Canadian government, she and her fellow teachers went back within a couple of weeks. And she's still there. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know I won't be going out of my way to complete this promo for the small payout.  If my holiday shopping / regular grocery, fuel and other household items will gain me some AM...bonus!!!
> We have collected over 10,000 AM so far this year with mostly our regular purchases and the little promos they have had.  Not too shabby for the amount of effort I put in.   I do need to stick to our budget and purchase only things that we will use - like many of us here.  We can't buy items for miles...but we can be " creative" in the items that we purchase - to gain those miles


This is EXACTLY how I feel about the whole airmiles program right now. Anything I get by doing regular shopping, it is a bonus, but I am _not_ going out of my way to collect a few meagre points.


----------



## bababear_50

I know very little details other than he and others were hiding in one of the hotel lower level rooms while the shooting occurred.
Canadian reporting says it was drug gang related.
I am relieved he is safe and want him home,,,,while he seems to be taking everything calmly.
So far I have been on hold with WestJet since 10 am.
Wow their service is lousy.
Time to do a bit of online flyer reading.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I got the same offer but mine is $200. I was wondering what kinds of places qualify. I read the terms and it looks like beer and liquor stores might. I could get a GC for our favourite breakfast place when we go next time...
> 
> View attachment 619850
> 
> I just went to opt in and the same thing happened to me. My offer email was for $200 yet when I clicked on the link it went to the 150AM for $150. Entered my AM # etc and it said I didn't qualify. Then ... why send me the email. I will call them about this tomorrow between loads of laundry.



So
If I bought 150.00 in Tim Or McDonald gift cards do you think it would work?

This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Credit Card cardholder who received this email. To qualify for the AIR MILES® Bonus Miles, you must first click the “Opt in now” button from the email offer invitation and then spend a minimum of $150 on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card in the Food and Beverage category, as defined below, by December 4, 2021 to get 150 Bonus Miles.

Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including “Package stores, Beer, Liquor” (MCC 5921), “Eating Places, Restaurants and Food Delivery Merchants” (MCC 5812), “Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns” (MCC 5813), “Caterers” (MCC 5811) and “Fast Food Restaurants” (MCC 5814). BMO (“Bank of Montreal”) cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect to a purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.

150 Bonus Miles
when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*
Ends Sat, Dec 4




Ready to use
150 Bonus Miles

when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> So
> If I bought 150.00 in Tim Or McDonald gift cards do you think it would work?
> 
> This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Credit Card cardholder who received this email. To qualify for the AIR MILES® Bonus Miles, you must first click the “Opt in now” button from the email offer invitation and then spend a minimum of $150 on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card in the Food and Beverage category, as defined below, by December 4, 2021 to get 150 Bonus Miles.
> 
> Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including “Package stores, Beer, Liquor” (MCC 5921), “Eating Places, Restaurants and Food Delivery Merchants” (MCC 5812), “Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns” (MCC 5813), “Caterers” (MCC 5811) and “Fast Food Restaurants” (MCC 5814). BMO (“Bank of Montreal”) cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect to a purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.
> 
> 150 Bonus Miles
> when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*
> Ends Sat, Dec 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to use
> 150 Bonus Miles
> 
> when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*


*Yes, IF you were to buy those gift cards in any location that falls under those categories you will get the miles. So, if you buy the Timmies card inside a Tim's you'll get the miles BUT if you buy the card anywhere else (grocery store or gas station) then NO. The stores are given a merchant code (mentioned in the terms) but no subdivision within those codes, Mastercard won't know nor will they care. 

This is a different type of offer than when it is STORE specific, let's say a threshold spend in Metro and they then give the STORE the ability to specify categories of products. That's when you will see a list of ITEMS excluded like gift cards, lottery tickets, transit etc.

Make sense now?

Sorry to hear you've got the stress of long-distance parenting during turmoil and I hope things resolve swiftly for everyone so you can breathe easier*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I know very little details other than he and others were hiding in one of the hotel lower level rooms while the shooting occurred.
> Canadian reporting says it was drug gang related.
> I am relieved he is safe and want him home,,,,while he seems to be taking everything calmly.
> So far I have been on hold with WestJet since 10 am.
> Wow their service is lousy.
> Time to do a bit of online flyer reading.
> Hugs
> Mel


I'm glad he is safe.  

As a momma, I know you want relax until you see him with your own eye and wrap your arms around him!  Crazy world we live in.


----------



## bababear_50

WestJet finally answered....flight changed and all is well!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for the info Jacqueline
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm so Bonus Boom starts Nov 18th to Dec 27th right?
Should I wait on the BMO offer to do it then or do you think this offer will be disqualified from the Bonus Boom?
BMO offer says NOVEMBER 4 – DECEMBER 4, 2021

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm so Bonus Boom starts Nov 18th to Dec 27th right?
> Should I wait on the BMO offer to do it then or do you think this offer will be disqualified from the Bonus Boom?
> BMO offer says NOVEMBER 4 – DECEMBER 4, 2021
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


*I'd be waiting it out for sure! The worst case scenario it won't stack, but until we see the complete terms I'm not sure. 

I just got an offer on my secondary card to spend any amount online and get 25 miles that ends at midnight on the 18th so I'm waiting until BBB starts to use it.


ETA -- I wasn't thinking clearly when i made this post. As someone mentions on the next page, the promo offers connected to Mastercard almost always require using the card at sponsor stores ONLY. I got confused because the last 2 have had AMEX offers as well.*


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So
> If I bought 150.00 in Tim Or McDonald gift cards do you think it would work?
> 
> This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Credit Card cardholder who received this email. To qualify for the AIR MILES® Bonus Miles, you must first click the “Opt in now” button from the email offer invitation and then spend a minimum of $150 on your BMO AIR MILES Credit Card in the Food and Beverage category, as defined below, by December 4, 2021 to get 150 Bonus Miles.
> 
> Miles will be calculated on the total eligible cumulative purchases made at merchants that are classified in the Mastercard network under Merchant Category Codes (MCCs) including “Package stores, Beer, Liquor” (MCC 5921), “Eating Places, Restaurants and Food Delivery Merchants” (MCC 5812), “Bars, Cocktail Lounges, Discotheques, Nightclubs, and Taverns” (MCC 5813), “Caterers” (MCC 5811) and “Fast Food Restaurants” (MCC 5814). BMO (“Bank of Montreal”) cannot guarantee that any merchant is classified by the MCCs listed and in no event will BMO be liable or responsible for any claims with respect to a purchase made at a merchant that is not classified by the MCCs listed. To consult the list of participating merchants, please call the number on the back of your card.
> 
> 150 Bonus Miles
> when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*
> Ends Sat, Dec 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to use
> 150 Bonus Miles
> 
> when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*


Did you get the offer to activate effectively. I got one last night it wouldn't activate, got a correction early this afternoon and it still won't activate. I'm on hold with them now to ask what is up with this.

I like the idea of Tim's cards. I was just going to go to our local breakfast spot on get one of theirs. Does the LCBO count? or the Beer store?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Did you get the offer to activate effectively. I got one last night it wouldn't activate, got a correction early this afternoon and it still won't activate. I'm on hold with them now to ask what is up with this.
> 
> I like the idea of Tim's cards. I was just going to go to our local breakfast spot on get one of theirs. Does the LCBO count? or the Beer store?



Yeah it activated ok
I was redirected from the email to airmiles site and then I had to sign in and then I opted in.
When I sign into Airmiles now I click on saved offers and it is there.
"150 Bonus Miles
when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*
Ends Sat, Dec 4
Ready to use"

I am thinking YES to Beer & LCBO store? but not positive.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm so Bonus Boom starts Nov 18th to Dec 27th right?
> Should I wait on the BMO offer to do it then or do you think this offer will be disqualified from the Bonus Boom?
> BMO offer says NOVEMBER 4 – DECEMBER 4, 2021
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Keep in mind, the Bonus Boom BMO offer is usually for shopping at AM stores.  Not sure what food or drink would qualify under that category for the Bonus Boom.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Keep in mind, the Bonus Boom BMO offer is usually for shopping at AM stores.  Not sure what food or drink would qualify under that category for the Bonus Boom.





tinkerone said:


> Keep in mind, the Bonus Boom BMO offer is usually for shopping at AM stores.  Not sure what food or drink would qualify under that category for the Bonus Boom.



Hmmmm True.....hmmmm back to the drawing board.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah it activated ok
> I was redirected from the email to airmiles site and then I had to sign in and then I opted in.
> When I sign into Airmiles now I click on saved offers and it is there.
> "150 Bonus Miles
> when you spend $150 or more on eligible food and beverage purchases*
> Ends Sat, Dec 4
> Ready to use"
> 
> I am thinking YES to Beer & LCBO store? but not positive.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thank you! I was not able to opt in through the email, but WAS able to opt in under the offers link on the website (using a computer here).


----------



## ottawamom

I tried your method Debbie and it worked. The T&C say you have to opt in through the email link. I will call again tomorrow to make sure I qualify. I got the email, the link just didn't work, and I have now opted in.  I sat on hold for 30 minutes before giving up this afternoon. I will try first thing in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## kristabelle13

Regarding the 150 for $150 — I’m going to hang tight until the Xmas bonuses come for the restaurants for gift card purchases. Like I think Boston Pizza just started their get $10 for $50 gc promo. And I know many others have this too. You might be able to max your return.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I realized that I hadn't given enough thought to the offers & questions for Mastercard surrounding food/drink AND combining them with the BBB that starts in 2 weeks.

quick points before i tackle the mountain of laundry and other crappy weekend tasks*

*I've had a few of these offers lately and they all require me clicking on the OPT in button, seeing that message that it's not valid and then needing to log into my account to complete the activation, no worries, they have worked!*
*the food/drink category offer includes places like the beer & LCBO store (first category mentioned)*
*you can buy anything from any of the listed TYPE of stores - Mastercard doesn't know or care so yes gift cards work, heck if there's a display of screwdrivers in your local hamburger joint those would count as well *

*MY error when i posted in haste last night (need to keep my fingers from the keyboard when I'm crossing into hangry-land) is that this will probably NOT work in conjunction with the BBB promo since those offers for Mastercard tend to be SPONSOR driven, not category. I'm working on getting that thread ready so I can start it up on the 15th. It is time to think about your lists so that you will be able to work the promo to it's fullest while keeping your budget in check. Consider this your first reminder to WAIT until the 2nd day of the promo to attempt any of the offers to make sure the kinks are ironed out by other poor unfortunate souls 
*


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I tried your method Debbie and it worked. The T&C say you have to opt in through the email link. I will call again tomorrow to make sure I qualify. I got the email, the link just didn't work, and I have now opted in.  I sat on hold for 30 minutes before giving up this afternoon. I will try first thing in the morning tomorrow.


I had saved my email and just clicked the link that didn't work before. It directed me to sign in and notes that I am now opted in and it is ready to use. It's a win!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I realized that I hadn't given enough thought to the offers & questions for Mastercard surrounding food/drink AND combining them with the BBB that starts in 2 weeks.
> 
> quick points before i tackle the mountain of laundry and other crappy weekend tasks*
> 
> *I've had a few of these offers lately and they all require me clicking on the OPT in button, seeing that message that it's not valid and then needing to log into my account to complete the activation, no worries, they have worked!*
> *the food/drink category offer includes places like the beer & LCBO store (first category mentioned)*
> *you can buy anything from any of the listed TYPE of stores - Mastercard doesn't know or care so yes gift cards work, heck if there's a display of screwdrivers in your local hamburger joint those would count as well *
> 
> *MY error when i posted in haste last night (need to keep my fingers from the keyboard when I'm crossing into hangry-land) is that this will probably NOT work in conjunction with the BBB promo since those offers for Mastercard tend to be SPONSOR driven, not category. I'm working on getting that thread ready so I can start it up on the 15th. It is time to think about your lists so that you will be able to work the promo to it's fullest while keeping your budget in check. Consider this your first reminder to WAIT until the 2nd day of the promo to attempt any of the offers to make sure the kinks are ironed out by other poor unfortunate souls
> View attachment 620231*


We don't eat out much, but do takeout every week or two, and coupled with my Christmas gift cards buying I'll have the $150 done easy. I do tend to be on a spending spree these days!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I'm with Jacqueline  ..mountains of Laundry need to be done today.
I did make an early morning trip to get coffee indoors $100 (25x4) Tim Gift cards & $50 McDonalds Gift Card.
The Tim Cards are for Christmas gifts and the McDonalds one is for ME!!

Happy Saturday
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Just sharing this that I saw,,,thought someone on here might be interested in treating herself this christmas...hmm wonder who?


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> View attachment 620244
> 
> Just sharing this that I saw,,,thought someone on here might be interested in treating herself this christmas...hmm wonder who?



Oh My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I shall talk to middle son right away!!! 
Thanks Mort!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie said:


> I had saved my email and just clicked the link that didn't work before. It directed me to sign in and notes that I am now opted in and it is ready to use. It's a win!


I'll try that again. I sat on hold this morning for another 30 min (30 min yesterday). Got an ambassador who had to email the people doing the promotion. They only work Mon-Fri and can take 3-5 business days to get back to her. But she promised she will get back to me. I was planning on breakfast out and purchase a GC at the same time. Then hit up Timmies for a few stock stuffers and the LCBO. She has also asked them specifically, if the LCBO and Beer Store purchases qualify for this promotion. Terms and Conditions are a little vague. Will post back what I hear, when I hear (which may coincide with Bonus Boom Boost) so it might work out in the end.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I'll try that again. I sat on hold this morning for another 30 min (30 min yesterday). Got an ambassador who had to email the people doing the promotion. They only work Mon-Fri and can take 3-5 business days to get back to her. But she promised she will get back to me. I was planning on breakfast out and purchase a GC at the same time. Then hit up Timmies for a few stock stuffers and the LCBO. She has also asked them specifically, if the LCBO and Beer Store purchases qualify for this promotion. Terms and Conditions are a little vague. Will post back what I hear, when I hear (which may coincide with Bonus Boom Boost) so it might work out in the end.


Good luck! Let us know if you are successful!


----------



## bababear_50

I have a question about booking a hotel room with Airmiles.
I am aware of the dates given that I have to cancel by to get my Airmiles back however  .......................... I wanted to 
 know if you have to cancel are the Taxes & Fees returned to you on your credit card.?
Sorry I have very limited experience booking hotels with Airmiles.

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Want to hit the button......................................


Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I have a question about booking a hotel room with Airmiles.
> I am aware of the dates given that I have to cancel by to get my Airmiles back however  .......................... I wanted to
> know if you have to cancel are the Taxes & Fees returned to you on your credit card.?
> Sorry I have very limited experience booking hotels with Airmiles.
> 
> Thanks
> Mel



Mine have been, pretty quickly too. As long as it's a refundable rate of course.


----------



## bababear_50

Anyone?


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Heather
It would be a 5 night stay 
the taxes and fees are around 500-600 $ 
I think if I have to cancel it the taxes and fees would be refunded to my credit card?


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Heather
> It would be a 5 night stay
> the taxes and fees are around 500-600 $
> I think if I have to cancel it the taxes and fees would be refunded to my credit card?



Yes. I did it a couple times and got Airmiles and money back (to the CC I used)


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Hon
I am trying to rein in my excitement with caution ..not easy. LOL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Bunch of things have popped up this week that i keep forgetting to post about, here's a quick summary:
> 
> Airmilesshops - currently running a 7X miles sitewide until the 31st*
> 
> *New set of offers from Shell now that I've started filling up there they seem to have noticed and want me to do more! I'm having trouble tracking the different ones but at least they post within 30 minutes now so I can hopefully make the best of them. For November it's something about 30 L fill-ups which are hard to co-ordinate with my trips into the city.
> 
> As others mentioned the BMO Bonus Boom/Bust for Sept posted this week, anyone see the AMEX offer from either of the last 2 promos show up yet?
> 
> I haven't used my secondary card since the Shop the Block promo in 2019 because it hasn't been worth it so DANG, they've stepped up to make me use it! Buy anything at Metro get 25 miles, fill-up with 30 L at Shell get 50 miles (can do this one twice), do both get another 100 miles. Car is running on fumes so I'll use this card to fill it up tomorrow and then get a single item from my offer list at Metro, poof I'll get almost 200 miles ,NOICE
> 
> Meanwhile the main card has been fairly active since i keep getting increasingly larger threshold spends (which i keep meeting, hello $300 grocery trip yesterday, good grief!) Mastercard thinks offering me 25 miles will make me spend $275 before Sunday - NOT happening!
> 
> The Metro offer from last week already posted, fastest turnaround for me from there EVER! Spent $115 got 115 miles
> 
> The main account is now sitting over 19,000 which is enough for one Annual Pass, the game is on to get as many miles as possible in the next 15 months to get as close to the 2nd one as we can!*



I just looked at the calendar and I have about 12 months to get at least 10,000 or more Airmiles for a hotel stay I want for Jan/Feb 2023.
Fingers crossed and hoping for some half decent deals next week.
Right now I feel safe using the Airmiles for future hotel stays as at least I can cancel a week before without losing them.
I have my sights set on U/O for 12-14 day stay.


P.S. Foodland is taking forever to post this round.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You can do the 10,000 AM no problem! You're a really engaged Airmiles hunter. Piece of cake (chocolate with fudge topping).


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> You can do the 10,000 AM no problem! You're a really engaged Airmiles hunter. Piece of cake (chocolate with fudge topping).


LOL .... LOL
I swear you chocolate cake people (middle son just baked one) are out to get me....LOL
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys not airmiles but Disney related . Those who have ventured south how many masks did you take ? Use a day? I’m trying to figure out how many I would need for the 5 of us .. ( two littles have kid sized obviously ) but just wondering roughly how many you used daily etc before I place an order


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys not airmiles but Disney related . Those who have ventured south how many masks did you take ? Use a day? I’m trying to figure out how many I would need for the 5 of us .. ( two littles have kid sized obviously ) but just wondering roughly how many you used daily etc before I place an order



I took reusable ones and had 5 for each of us, I washed them at the end of the day and they dry quickly. I used lanyards on them, which i would never do at home but were very handy there. You really only have to use them in certain lines, on transportation, elevators, inside food places when picking up your food. So we had them on and off a lot. I also took disposables on the flights, which kiddo went through. They gave us clean ones in a little pack on the flights, and I kept those just in case as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys not airmiles but Disney related . Those who have ventured south how many masks did you take ? Use a day? I’m trying to figure out how many I would need for the 5 of us .. ( two littles have kid sized obviously ) but just wondering roughly how many you used daily etc before I place an order


For the 2 of us...7 night trip....I took a box of 50 plus a ziploc bag with probably 10 more in my carry on bag.  I also had 2 cloth masks each just in case.   Keep in mind we spent almost all our time at the pool so masks were not required there, even for the swim up bar.   We only wore them to enter  the buildings for dining. We also often wore them while visiting with the monkeys in the morning as lots of people were doing the same and did not respect space.  We used 2 each on the flight south.....after taking them on and off a few times on the flight I wanted a fresh one to get off the plane to stand with the masses in the immigration line. After that daily we used 1 each. The return flight we used 2 each.   So clearly I took way too many but you can't be caught short and I was in Mexico so not like being at WDW where you can easily buy more if needed.   I could easily see using 3-4/day/person on a WDW trip.  I would not be walking around down there, even outdoors, without a mask on at all times....that's just me though.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> For the 2 of us...7 night trip....I took a box of 50 plus a ziploc bag with probably 10 more in my carry on bag.  I also had 2 cloth masks each just in case.   Keep in mind we spent almost all our time at the pool so masks were not required there, even for the swim up bar.   We only wore them to enter  the buildings for dining. We also often wore them while visiting with the monkeys in the morning as lots of people were doing the same and did not respect space.  We used 2 each on the flight south.....after taking them on and off a few times on the flight I wanted a fresh one to get off the plane to stand with the masses in the immigration line. After that daily we used 1 each. The return flight we used 2 each.   So clearly I took way too many but you can't be caught short and I was in Mexico so not like being at WDW where you can easily buy more if needed.   I could easily see using 3-4/day/person on a WDW trip.  I would not be walking around down there, even outdoors, without a mask on at all times....that's just me though.



Same and I have ordered kids kn95s and N95s for us big ppl. I just don’t have the same faith in reusable as I do medical grade disposable  ( to each their own absolutely no judgement just a personal thing ) 2 a day x 10 days plus a handful of extras maybe ? 
Next  battle will be making big kids wear them. They are both double vaxxed . Big kid will have booster by then. So so hard .


----------



## bababear_50

Ottawamom
Oh gee look what Foodland has says my son............ and mom you get Airmiles too.LOL


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hey,  it's my birthday month,  not 100 and I can't eat any of that stuff BUT our food bank has asked for cake mixes that take only water and pre- mixed icing like that so families can still celebrate. I thought that's something I'm sure most people never even consider donating !!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Same and I have ordered kids kn95s and N95s for us big ppl. I just don’t have the same faith in reusable as I do medical grade disposable  ( to each their own absolutely no judgement just a personal thing ) 2 a day x 10 days plus a handful of extras maybe ?
> Next  battle will be making big kids wear them. They are both double vaxxed . Big kid will have booster by then. So so hard .


I considered getting N95's but realistically they are no better than a level 3 if you haven't been fitted.   

You're going at Christmas right?  The general public will not be eligible for a booster until January at the earliest and the wait time after the 2nd shot  is minimum 6 months.   I'm booked for a booster this Friday but I think I might delay until next month....I want max protection for my holiday in January.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Both of my accounts now have targeted offers for a bonus 25 miles for online shopping so I've spent the last few hours browsing while trying to get Mocha to ignore what time her tummy is telling her it is -- she's convinced that I'm trying to starve her 

On the secondary card threshold is $20 to be used by the 18th and main card threshold is $50 to be used by the  22nd. I'm expecting the BBB offer to be like the last 4 promos that have had a threshold of $100 so I've been building up my wish lists and I'm ready to shop on the 18th. Love me some online retail therapy that earns me miles!!!!!!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I got that too! Spend $50 by Nov 22, get 25 extra AM. I'll look tomorrow (pay day woo hoo).

I need more AM, not fully sure what I'll be getting yet but I used a lot getting a Disney ticket so anything will help. I had a "load an offer, get 25 AM" last week. I haven't been to Metro or even Shell in ages, but might do some gift card shopping at Shell (once the big bonus boom goes up and I see what's what). 

And since my jury duty got cancelled  I will have time to shop! ha ha. I got a phone call last minute telling me it's off so I guess I go back on the list (hopefully right to the bottom).


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got that too! Spend $50 by Nov 22, get 25 extra AM. I'll look tomorrow (pay day woo hoo).
> 
> I need more AM, not fully sure what I'll be getting yet but I used a lot getting a Disney ticket so anything will help. I had a "load an offer, get 25 AM" last week. I haven't been to Metro or even Shell in ages, but might do some gift card shopping at Shell (once the big bonus boom goes up and I see what's what).
> 
> And since my jury duty got cancelled  I will have time to shop! ha ha. I got a phone call last minute telling me it's off so I guess I go back on the list (hopefully right to the bottom).



What your Jury Duty got cancelled???? You mean there is hope for me. 
Mine Jury duty selection is suppose to be next Monday.......fingers crossed.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> What your Jury Duty got cancelled???? You mean there is hope for me.
> Mine Jury duty selection is suppose to be next Monday.......fingers crossed.
> Hugs
> Mel



I got a call after 4 from the court house that the judge was cancelling it... so I'd say yes... could be! I am SO relieved, trying to organize getting kiddo to school, with him being sick a few days already, has been super stressful for me. I'm sure I'll get another letter later but phew!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got a call after 4 from the court house that the judge was cancelling it... so I'd say yes... could be! I am SO relieved, trying to organize getting kiddo to school, with him being sick a few days already, has been super stressful for me. I'm sure I'll get another letter later but phew!



Yeah you dodged the basketball on that one! well done!
I actually foolishly thought I'd have a couple of extra sick days available this month.... what was I thinking.
I ended up being off for 6 days with both my eyes infected.
Being a single parent is stressful even at the best of times BUT it has some pretty awesome rewards too!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got that too! Spend $50 by Nov 22, get 25 extra AM. I'll look tomorrow (pay day woo hoo).
> 
> I need more AM, not fully sure what I'll be getting yet but I used a lot getting a Disney ticket so anything will help. I had a "load an offer, get 25 AM" last week. I haven't been to Metro or even Shell in ages, but might do some gift card shopping at Shell (once the big bonus boom goes up and I see what's what).
> 
> And since my jury duty got cancelled  I will have time to shop! ha ha. I got a phone call last minute telling me it's off so I guess I go back on the list (hopefully right to the bottom).





Donald - my hero said:


> *Both of my accounts now have targeted offers for a bonus 25 miles for online shopping so I've spent the last few hours browsing while trying to get Mocha to ignore what time her tummy is telling her it is -- she's convinced that I'm trying to starve her
> 
> On the secondary card threshold is $20 to be used by the 18th and main card threshold is $50 to be used by the  22nd. I'm expecting the BBB offer to be like the last 4 promos that have had a threshold of $100 so I've been building up my wish lists and I'm ready to shop on the 18th. Love me some online retail therapy that earns me miles!!!!!!!*


Hmmm, my offer is spend $50 get 20 AM's.  I like your offers much better, lol.  After all, 5 more AM's is 5 more AM's.


----------



## hdrolfe

My "i hate to fly" kid just asked me to book another trip for December... We have March break plans that will have to do lol. But I do wish I could lol.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> I considered getting N95's but realistically they are no better than a level 3 if you haven't been fitted.
> 
> You're going at Christmas right?  The general public will not be eligible for a booster until January at the earliest and the wait time after the 2nd shot  is minimum 6 months.   I'm booked for a booster this Friday but I think I might delay until next month....I want max protection for my holiday in January.



I am a nurse working in LTC. And my son is in health care too so we are eligible .


dancin Disney style said:


> I considered getting N95's but realistically they are no better than a level 3 if you haven't been fitted.
> 
> You're going at Christmas right?  The general public will not be eligible for a booster until January at the earliest and the wait time after the 2nd shot  is minimum 6 months.   I'm booked for a booster this Friday but I think I might delay until next month....I want max protection for my holiday in January.



I’m a nurse and my son works in health care too . We will be both eligible with the 6 months rule shortly  , 
There have been a lot of interesting peer reviewed studies out now over maskfit testing . We have tried several kinds going with the  ones that physically fit us best. we have found the ones that fit us best ( DD and I found a different one than DS that fits us better because of  face shape ) and I find we don’t get the same gap at the side like we do with level twos and threes.  Even if the benefit is minuscule I will happily take it.


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> I just looked at the calendar and I have about 12 months to get at least 10,000 or more Airmiles for a hotel stay I want for Jan/Feb 2023.
> Fingers crossed and hoping for some half decent deals next week.
> Right now I feel safe using the Airmiles for future hotel stays as at least I can cancel a week before without losing them.
> I have my sights set on U/O for 12-14 day stay.
> View attachment 620557
> 
> P.S. Foodland is taking forever to post this round.
> Hugs
> Mel


Hi Mel, just curious if you ever looked into the Annual Passholder rates to book your hotel at Universal Studios? I was doing some digging and it looks like upgrading to an Annual Pass is a minimal expense but then you get access to highly discounted rates (e.g. Royal Pacific for less than $250 -saw reports one time for $179). You don't have to have the AP in advance to book the rates. 

There is a thread on the Disboards "Official APH rate info for Universal..." where the strategy is explained and the community flags when the rates get posted.

There are a few variables for if it would be worth it including dates (because of blockouts on the lower tier APs and cost to upgrade to the higher ones), length of stay, if you want to be monitoring the Leow's site, etc. But I know the Air Miles rate for the hotels tracks the price with the Air Miles conversion so I wanted to flag the savings opportunity.

You are a huge planner and researcher though so I imagine you saw this option! Just wanted to mention in case you hadn't!


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> Hi Mel, just curious if you ever looked into the Annual Passholder rates to book your hotel at Universal Studios? I was doing some digging and it looks like upgrading to an Annual Pass is a minimal expense but then you get access to highly discounted rates (e.g. Royal Pacific for less than $250 -saw reports one time for $179). You don't have to have the AP in advance to book the rates.
> 
> There is a thread on the Disboards "Official APH rate info for Universal..." where the strategy is explained and the community flags when the rates get posted.
> 
> There are a few variables for if it would be worth it including dates (because of blockouts on the lower tier APs and cost to upgrade to the higher ones), length of stay, if you want to be monitoring the Leow's site, etc. But I know the Air Miles rate for the hotels tracks the price with the Air Miles conversion so I wanted to flag the savings opportunity.
> 
> You are a huge planner and researcher though so I imagine you saw this option! Just wanted to mention in case you hadn't!


It's a great plan.  We do this every time we go.  I get the Annual Pass and DH gets whatever is needed.  Your right, you can book AP rates for the hotels before the AP is actually in hand.  I book an AP rate but keep checking until we get there as the rates do fluctuate and can go down even further.  There is a 10% discount on food and purchases at most places (Hotel, parks, City Walk) which is another advantage of having an AP.  It always pays for itself.  
I have an AP from before the shutdown which still had 6 months left to it.  I called and they placed it on hold so that when we decide to go back I can just have it reinstated and it will be good for the next 6 months.  They are very good about that sort of thing.


----------



## ottawamom

Good news regarding the BMO offer some of us were having trouble opting-in to. I just received word back from the people running the promotion. You can opt-in from the app and keep your email (if it didn't work for opting-in), that will meet the terms of opting-in.

Worried about getting up to the $150 or $200 spending threshold. LCBO and Beer store qualify for this offer.


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Hi Mel, just curious if you ever looked into the Annual Passholder rates to book your hotel at Universal Studios? I was doing some digging and it looks like upgrading to an Annual Pass is a minimal expense but then you get access to highly discounted rates (e.g. Royal Pacific for less than $250 -saw reports one time for $179). You don't have to have the AP in advance to book the rates.
> 
> There is a thread on the Disboards "Official APH rate info for Universal..." where the strategy is explained and the community flags when the rates get posted.
> 
> There are a few variables for if it would be worth it including dates (because of blockouts on the lower tier APs and cost to upgrade to the higher ones), length of stay, if you want to be monitoring the Leow's site, etc. But I know the Air Miles rate for the hotels tracks the price with the Air Miles conversion so I wanted to flag the savings opportunity.
> 
> You are a huge planner and researcher though so I imagine you saw this option! Just wanted to mention in case you hadn't!





tinkerone said:


> It's a great plan.  We do this every time we go.  I get the Annual Pass and DH gets whatever is needed.  Your right, you can book AP rates for the hotels before the AP is actually in hand.  I book an AP rate but keep checking until we get there as the rates do fluctuate and can go down even further.  There is a 10% discount on food and purchases at most places (Hotel, parks, City Walk) which is another advantage of having an AP.  It always pays for itself.
> I have an AP from before the shutdown which still had 6 months left to it.  I called and they placed it on hold so that when we decide to go back I can just have it reinstated and it will be good for the next 6 months.  They are very good about that sort of thing.



Ok this is my first time multi quoting..... I hope I did it ok?

I love your ideas,,,,thanks for sharing with me.
So what exactly is an AP ?

I am now thinking of two 2022 / 2023 trips ---one for 1 week at Royal Pacific Resort
and another for 2 weeks maybe at Sapphire Falls or Lowe's Adventure Hotel.

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok this is my first time multi quoting..... I hope I did it ok?
> 
> I love your ideas,,,,thanks for sharing with me.
> So what exactly is an AP ?
> 
> I am now thinking of two 2022 trips ---one for 1 week at Royal Pacific Resort
> and another for 2 weeks maybe at Sapphire Falls or Lowe's Adventure Hotel.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


AP is Annual Pass.  There is a link to AP rates for Universal hotels, I'll find it and report back.

ETA- Passholder Hotel Benefits | Universal Orlando Resort™   This link will also list all benefits for the AP's.  Much like Disney, you pick a level.  I always just pick the lowest level that offers hotel discount rates.


----------



## bababear_50

EDIT:
Thanks for the link ...I shall go read up on AP,, Thanks guys.
I wonder if an annual pass would save me money when going for a longer period of time?
Also maybe it would still be good for use if I were to come back before the year is up for another trip.
Is there a limit on how many days you can use it?
Ahhhh so many questions.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ok this is my first time multi quoting..... I hope I did it ok?
> 
> I love your ideas,,,,thanks for sharing with me.
> So what exactly is an AP ?
> 
> I am now thinking of two 2022 / 2023 trips ---one for 1 week at Royal Pacific Resort
> and another for 2 weeks maybe at Sapphire Falls or Lowe's Adventure Hotel.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



Keep in mind you may be able to use AM to get those AP's (could be something the shopper would price for you) or use AM to get tickets and upgrade those to AP's. They have a bunch of levels, so make sure whatever you get doesn't black out the dates you are looking to go. 

No limit on number of days you can use it, if you want water parks just make sure you get the 3 park pass.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> EDIT:
> Thanks for the link ...I shall go read up on AP,, Thanks guys.
> I wonder if an annual pass would save me money when going for a longer period of time?
> Also maybe it would still be good for use if I were to come back before the year is up for another trip.
> Is there a limit on how many days you can use it?
> Ahhhh so many questions.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


The AP is good for one year from the* first time* you use it.  That means you can purchase ahead if you want, get it from AM's if that's how you want to go, and it will not start running down till your ready to use it.  There is no limit to the number of days you can use it however there are block out dates for some of the levels.  Here is a link to the levels page, it's about half way down.  You can check out the block out dates there and decide if the dates you are going are included in the level you choose.

Annual Pass Benefits | Season Pass Types | Universal Orlando™

You also need to decide if you want to purchase the 2 park or 3 park AP.  The third park is their water park so if that doesn't interest you then pick the 2 park.

And another ETA- Check out the Universal Dis section.  They have one for the parks and one for hotels.  Great info there.  

Another ETA-  I purchased a 2 park ticket from AM's and then upgraded to the AP once we got there.  The cost at the time was about $100 OOP.


----------



## ottawamom

Just a reminder with Bonus Boom Boost coming in another week or so. Don't be tempted to use up your Cash AM at Metro this weekend for 25AM back (unless you have oodles of Cash AM). Keep or work towards 3 redemptions (285 Cash AM) for the offers that hopefully will be part of Bonus Boom Boost.

If there are "use Cash AM offers" the difference could be being able to use all 8 offers vs having to settle for just 6 (200AM difference) Well worth waiting for BBB rather than 50AM you could earn this weekend.

It's a gamble but I'm going to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## bababear_50

Well that was so very kind of all of you ,,,I feel so much more informed about UO.
Thanks guys.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> EDIT:
> Thanks for the link ...I shall go read up on AP,, Thanks guys.
> I wonder if an annual pass would save me money when going for a longer period of time?
> Also maybe it would still be good for use if I were to come back before the year is up for another trip.
> Is there a limit on how many days you can use it?
> Ahhhh so many questions.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



We always purchase the lowest level AP which is about the same cost as a 4 day ticket.  You don't get any discounts with it but it is CHEAP!!!!  There are some blockout dates for different APs so make sure you check that out when deciding which one to buy.  You can always upgrade any AP to the next level if you want.  We always get our tickets through Airmiles and just upgrade at the park.

When you are looking at which hotel to stay at, remember that the three higher level hotels (HRH, RPR and PBH) include the unlimited express pass.  It is worth its weight in gold!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Just a reminder with Bonus Boom Boost coming in another week or so. Don't be tempted to use up your Cash AM at Metro this weekend for 25AM back (unless you have oodles of Cash AM). Keep or work towards 3 redemptions (285 Cash AM) for the offers that hopefully will be part of Bonus Boom Boost.
> 
> If there are "use Cash AM offers" the differnce could be being able to use all 8 offers vs having to settle for just 6 (200AM difference) Well worth waiting for BBB rather than 50AM you could earn this weekend.
> 
> It's a gamble but I'm going to wait and hope for the best.



Well I was going to cash my miles in for a Swiss Chalet gift card for Christmas dinner---yeah I know --I know,, but we will do a small turkey later during the holidays but this mom wants a break on Christmas day this year and the sons are A- ok with it.
I will switch over this week to cash to have some extras on hand for the BBB. Thanks for the heads up.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Also, late last Dec (17th to 19th I think) Metro had a 'use 85 AM's, get $10 off.  I'm hoping they do the same this year.  I picked up a ton of gift cards on this offer and want to do the same again.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Well that was so very kind of all of you ,,,I feel so much more informed about UO.
> Thanks guys.
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel here is the awesome Disboards thread: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...for-universal-loews-hotel-properties.3771155/


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Mel here is the awesome Disboards thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...for-universal-loews-hotel-properties.3771155/


Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Foodland has a few good offers this week ,,max A Miles

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1434020?sourceID=10&position=12
I'll be picking up some Granola bars buy 10 boxes at $1.99 a box get 100 Airmiles


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Foodland has a few good offers this week ,,max A Miles
> 
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1434020
> 
> I'll be picking up some Granola bars buy 10 boxes at $1.99 a box get 100 Airmiles
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. The village is having a food drive in the next couple of weeks, so this will work well. I have my (growing) list for Foodland. BUT I am MOST excited for the Holiday M&Ms. I'm not a Hershey chocolate fan, but the mint holiday.....yummmm!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thanks, Mel. The village is having a food drive in the next couple of weeks, so this will work well. I have my (growing) list for Foodland. BUT I am MOST excited for the Holiday M&Ms. I'm not a Hershey chocolate fan, but the mint holiday.....yummmm!



Sounds delicious,,,
Yeah my school should be holding a Food Drive and I am going to pick up some stuff this week to.
Happy safe shopping 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I actually bought some shelf stable milk to add to my food drive donation.  Too bad I can only find it at the grocery store at my cottage.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else having trouble with your Metro offers this week? I have TWO on products I've never bought, my email shows ones I would like to add to my list but they don't show up AND I have a different threshold spend within the app. Not planning on shopping today but I would like to be able to have a plan of attack before I head to Foodland this afternoon.

BTW< just noticed the really REALLY sucky offer from Mastercard for BBB. Threshold spend of $500 for only 125 miles *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else having trouble with your Metro offers this week? I have TWO on products I've never bought, my email shows ones I would like to add to my list but they don't show up AND I have a different threshold spend within the app. Not planning on shopping today but I would like to be able to have a plan of attack before I head to Foodland this afternoon.
> 
> BTW< just noticed the really REALLY sucky offer from Mastercard for BBB. Threshold spend of $500 for only 125 miles *



Me too on the Metro! I thought maybe it was too early in the day to load them? But it's still the same  

My BMO was get 75 AM when you spend $460, which is an odd dollar amount, and not at all worth it lol.


----------



## juniorbugman

I don't shop at Metro often but I always check my offers and this week I have none just like Sobeys last week.   I did get some Sobeys offers this week.  Yea


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *BTW< just noticed the really REALLY sucky offer from Mastercard for BBB. Threshold spend of $500 for only 125 miles *


I got the same offer. LOL I've done most of my holiday shopping and with $500 on the limited partners  I'm hauling out my aeroplan card for LCBO shopping, hoping it comes into affect _before_ the holidays.


----------



## tinkerone

Well my BMO offer is spend $750 get 75 AM's so you are all doing better than me, lol.  No way I can spend, or would for this offer, $750 in less than a week.  And to only get 75 AM's?  HAHAHA.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Me too on the Metro! I thought maybe it was too early in the day to load them? But it's still the same
> 
> My BMO was get 75 AM when you spend $460, which is an odd dollar amount, and not at all worth it lol.





Debbie said:


> I got the same offer. LOL I've done most of my holiday shopping and with $500 on the limited partners  I'm hauling out my aeroplan card for LCBO shopping, hoping it comes into affect _before_ the holidays.





tinkerone said:


> Well my BMO offer is spend $750 get 75 AM's so you are all doing better than me, lol.  No way I can spend, or would for this offer, $750 in less than a week.  And to only get 75 AM's?  HAHAHA.


*The Mastercard offer I was referring to is actually in the APP with the little blue flag that says Bonus Boom Burst, it's not this week's emailed offer.

My weekly offer will be ok because it works with the one several of us got for using at eating/drinking locations, return kinda sucks but when i combine the two it will be better. The one that runs until December 4th is spend $200 get 200 and the one that runs until Nov 15th is spend $100 get 40 miles. Normally that wouldn't be remotely possible but yesterday was our anniversary and for the first time since Jan 2020 i ate in a restaurant and the service was so good that i tipped a ridiculous amount! Also bought hubby $45 worth of coffee beans bringing the total to $130 completing this week's offer. Hubby doesn't know it yet but we'll be taking him out for his 60th birthday so we will easily spend the rest of the $200 and get the total 240 miles.

Thinking more on it though, I might use the AMEX for his birthday dinner because we get 1 mile for every $5 on that card. We can easily do the extra $70 on things like his weekly pizza, fried chicken, fancy doughnuts or whatever else we might be tempted to get *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Mastercard offer I was referring to is actually in the APP with the little blue flag that says Bonus Boom Burst, it's not this week's emailed offer.
> 
> My weekly offer will be ok because it works with the one several of us got for using at eating/drinking locations, return kinda sucks but when i combine the two it will be better. The one that runs until December 4th is spend $200 get 200 and the one that runs until Nov 15th is spend $100 get 40 miles. Normally that wouldn't be remotely possible but yesterday was our anniversary and for the first time since Jan 2020 i ate in a restaurant and the service was so good that i tipped a ridiculous amount! Also bought hubby $45 worth of coffee beans bringing the total to $130 completing this week's offer. Hubby doesn't know it yet but we'll be taking him out for his 60th birthday so we will easily spend the rest of the $200 and get the total 240 miles.
> 
> Thinking more on it though, I might use the AMEX for his birthday dinner because we get 1 mile for every $5 on that card. We can easily do the extra $70 on things like his weekly pizza, fried chicken, fancy doughnuts or whatever else we might be tempted to get *


Ouch!  I see that now.  That's a lot more than the $250 it used to be.  Holy crap!!
Well, I can do it.  Don't want to but I can.  It would be GC's but I still need to pay off more of our Disney Cruise so Disney GC's it is.  

Looking further at that app, It looks like the Metro offer may be showing as well.  There is a use 95 AM's, get 25 back that is valid for this weekend but there is also one that ends Mon., Nov. 22 that is the same.  I'm thinking this might be a BBB offer as well.


----------



## kimbert

Just in case others hadn't seen this, AM added another way to earn points, specifically with any Canadian MasterCard. It's part of their "it's all gravy" thingy.
You use this form to "link" your MC and AM numbers, and then spend money on MC at the listed vendors and earn AM. Even though the vendors listed aren't Am sponsors (for example Subway and Boston Pizza are showing for me, not sure if it's regional).
I know not everyone will be interested/comfortable, but I use my MC for everything!
https://www.airmilescardlink.ca/?la...nt=bmo_linknow_wave1-launch#enrolFormPosition


----------



## cari12

kimbert said:


> Just in case others hadn't seen this, AM added another way to earn points, specifically with any Canadian MasterCard. It's part of their "it's all gravy" thingy.
> You use this form to "link" your MC and AM numbers, and then spend money on MC at the listed vendors and earn AM. Even though the vendors listed aren't Am sponsors (for example Subway and Boston Pizza are showing for me, not sure if it's regional).
> I know not everyone will be interested/comfortable, but I use my MC for everything!
> https://www.airmilescardlink.ca/?la...nt=bmo_linknow_wave1-launch#enrolFormPosition


Yes, I got an email about this as well. I opted in and although won’t go out of my way, if I happen to spend at those places will get a few more AM. Like you, I use my MasterCard for most everything.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Mastercard offer I was referring to is actually in the APP with the little blue flag that says Bonus Boom Burst, it's not this week's emailed offer.
> 
> My weekly offer will be ok because it works with the one several of us got for using at eating/drinking locations, return kinda sucks but when i combine the two it will be better. The one that runs until December 4th is spend $200 get 200 and the one that runs until Nov 15th is spend $100 get 40 miles. Normally that wouldn't be remotely possible but yesterday was our anniversary and for the first time since Jan 2020 i ate in a restaurant and the service was so good that i tipped a ridiculous amount! Also bought hubby $45 worth of coffee beans bringing the total to $130 completing this week's offer. Hubby doesn't know it yet but we'll be taking him out for his 60th birthday so we will easily spend the rest of the $200 and get the total 240 miles.
> 
> Thinking more on it though, I might use the AMEX for his birthday dinner because we get 1 mile for every $5 on that card. We can easily do the extra $70 on things like his weekly pizza, fried chicken, fancy doughnuts or whatever else we might be tempted to get *


This BBB MasterCard offer should be fine for me between Safeway and Shell we’ll spend. $500 since it’s a longer timeframe this time. Would have been nice to be more than 125 AM though.


----------



## mort1331

Is this just AM mastercards..or any MC??


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Is this just AM mastercards..or any MC??


*If you're asking about the new linked offers it reads to me as ANY Canadian issued Mastercard.

Here's all the info you need about this new feature
Link Your Canadian-Issued Mastercard for more miles*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Still planning my hunting trips and one last peek shows that Metro has fixed the glitch, new offers are available now!*


----------



## bababear_50

New Metro offer 
spend $40 get 40
Nov 11th to Nov 17th
This one I'll probably use

Plus, get an extra 5 Bonus Miles if you spend $5 on Selection or Irresistibles products.*
*Terms + Conditions*
* Offer is exclusive and non-transferable and only valid for the recipient of the offer invitation. Eligible collector must activate offer prior to the eligible transaction by clicking the “Activate now” button in the offer invitation. Offer valid from November 11 to November 17, 2021. Valid at Metro locations, excluding Thunder Bay. Offer subject to change without notice. Limit of one bonus offer per AIR MILES® collector number. To get 40 Bonus Miles, qualifying purchase of $40 or more must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery tickets, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind-the-counter pharmacy items and purchases from in-store vendors. Some restrictions apply. See in-store for details. To get 5 extra Bonus Miles, $5 of the qualifying single purchase must be of any Selection or Irresistibles products. AIR MILES card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Limit of one bonus offer per AIR MILES collector number. Can be combined with other AIR MILES offers. Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your collector account 4 to 6 weeks from the date of purchase.

Hugs
Mel

And Jacqueline  that Bonus Boom Burst  BMO offer sounds terrible.


----------



## bababear_50

3 shops for me ,,one last night and two today
$120.00 Foodland =525 Airmiles
$72.00 Sobeys = 288 Airmiles
$102.00 Sobeys = 500 Airmiles
Total Cost $297.00
                       ============
                      Total  1,313 Airmiles
We have lots of snacks for the next 3 months over the holidays and I have all my Holiday Food Donations done to.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

So upset with Metro yet again. I looked at my emailed offers this morning, there were two. I had to get a few things so I stopped in the store at 2:15. Ended up purchasing $80 worth of meat and stuff. Got home read a few posts here and then decided to check my offers again. Checked my email again and there was a threshold spend that was sent to my inbox at 2:15 I cashed out at 2:28 and didn't know about the offer and that I needed to opt in. I'm now out 45AM. On the plus side I did get a box of Biscoff cookies for free because the price on the shelf didn't agree with the price that came up at the cash.

Another reason to be angry though, I had the same thing happen last week with romaine lettuce and the produce guy said give it to her for 4.99 shelf price (that one also should have been free).

Remember the scanning code of practice people. Gotta save where ever we can. That and no more shopping at Metro until Friday.


----------



## bababear_50

Tad mad at Foodland & Airmiles right now.
Airmiles will not reverse 288 airmiles that Foodland put into the wrong category.
I had changed my account to cash .
And yes I have the email & bank transaction to prove it.
All they could say was ,,"We don't have the ability to reverse it"
such crap.

FOODLAND #3252
$71.82
Transaction Details
Transaction Date
Oct 31, 2021
Posted Date
Nov 3, 2021
Merchant Details


*You changed your Cash/Dream preference*​


Hey MELANIE,
You just took an exciting step towards rewarding yourself your way.
That's because on October 29, 2021, you set a new preference of 100% Cash and 0% Dream.​

On Nov 6th the airmiles were put into my Dream account.

Mel


----------



## ottawamom

On a positive note, I would have been thrilled with 288AM in one transaction at a grocery store these days. Gone are my days of a 700+AM haul.

It's not right that it posted that way. They do have a way to fix it. It's just that they have to get somebody in the back office to do it. Or they could just give you 288AM in your cash account as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm just impressed that anyone is earning some decent miles right now.   I looked at my annual total and I'm close to 8000....normally (even last year) I should be well over 12,000 now.  Then there is DD's account.....it sits at somewhere around 2000 earned but 8100 redeemed for Mexico.    Between the 2 accounts I should be ending this year in the ballpark of 18,000.   Part of my problem is that I've totally fallen of the AM wagon....can't keep up with offers and tracking miles owed.  I know I'm owed around 300 right now but have no clue where receipts are to prove the purchases.


----------



## ottawamom

I so hear you.  Airmiles are hard to come by when I have now cut out most "junk food" from my diet and prices of things have gone through the roof.

I just had a gas fill-up discussion with DH. He says Petro Can in our neighbourhood is cheaper than Shell. I mentioned Bonus Boom Boost coming (he rolled his eyes) and that we should wait until next Thursday to fill up the vehicles. We don't drive much anymore and can get by on the gas that's left in their tanks until then. He's the one who fills them up so I need to have him onside. He begrudingly agreed.

At one coupon = 100AM it's worth it, for us, to wait.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Managed to get 140 airmiles at foodland last night with granola bars and pop. So many things are so overpriced there and everywhere right now we simply aren’t buying in mass quantity


----------



## hdrolfe

My AM game is terrible this year, I have barely earned over 3000! Losing Sobeys nearby has taken its toll. I do, sometimes, shop at Metro but it is expensive, and not always worth the points. I want the points, I love getting "free stuff" with them, using them for hotels is great for us, but it is hard to earned enough for sure. 

Looking forward to the big bonus boom, but not sure how I will manage it. I hope there are some good offers.


----------



## bababear_50

Called Airmiles to try and have Airmiles moved from Dream to Cash and I am now waiting for them to figure out how to *backdoor* it.
Thanks Ottawamom.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I think I am lucky to have a Sobeys ,Metro and a Shell close by. (Foodland is a bit of a drive).
To be honest both Metro & Sobeys are higher cost supermarkets and I usually do most of my shopping at No Frills and Real Canadian Superstore.
I do make use of the Blue Bonus when I can and I also pickup many items at Rexall and have been able to collect about 600 $ this year ,,great for Christmas shopping.
Shell is a hit and miss for me,,, my car  is so small I never usually make the required fill ups.
Sometimes the sandwich deal ,,,, Gift cards or Lottery tickets work out.


I'm hoping for a half decent Bonus Boom next Thursday too!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

For us this year has been the same or slightly higher for AirMiles. I’m at about 13,000 so far this year and the last 2 years have been about 14,000 total each year.  Mainly we collect from BMO MasterCard, Safeway and since the pandemic started, Shell. We don’t have Metro or Foodland here out west.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Part of my problem is that I've totally fallen of the AM wagon....can't keep up with offers and tracking miles owed.  I know I'm owed around 300 right now but have no clue where receipts are to prove the purchases.


 I'm with you there! I can't be bothered to keep track, so know that I don't get everything that I should have. 


ottawamom said:


> I so hear you.  Airmiles are hard to come by when I have now cut out most "junk food" from my diet and prices of things have gone through the roof.
> 
> I just had a gas fill-up discussion with DH. He says Petro Can in our neighbourhood is cheaper than Shell. I mentioned Bonus Boom Boost coming (he rolled his eyes) and that we should wait until next Thursday to fill up the vehicles. We don't drive much anymore and can get by on the gas that's left in their tanks until then. He's the one who fills them up so I need to have him onside. He begrudingly agreed.
> 
> At one coupon = 100AM it's worth it, for us, to wait.


 I have a WestJet cc and get 3 cents off/litre with it at PetroCan. I always have to weigh the Shell offers (I _think_ I currently get something with them and my BMO world elite cc???) and the cost of the gas at the moment that I need it. Also, since we are out of the city I need to consider what's handy when I need the gas. Add on the Esso perks with the PCMC (never find them useful, but it is the closest gas station to us) and my head spins.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I can now confirm that it will be the number of offers completed not sponsors for the upcoming Bonus Boom Burst (henceforth referred to as BBB or B3 due to lazy butt) . There's a little peek into the promo that just popped up in the app.  I'll start the thread over the weekend but here's a direct quote

Between November 18, 2021 and December 27, 2021, collectors must use 8 or more different AIR MILES Bonus Boom™ Boost Event Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”), and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 800 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 6 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 600 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 4 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 400 Bonus Miles. Eligible purchases at participating AIR MILES partners, opting in to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES Reward Program for the first time, and/or linking a Canadian-issued Mastercard and completing card-linked Bonus Offer(s) qualifying purchases are all qualifying actions towards using Bonus Boom Boost Event Offers. *


----------



## ottawamom

Better shopping trip at Foodland this morning. I opted in to every card before I went. Picked up a bunch of Oatmeal, some pork tenderloin for Sunday dinner, powedered donuts (thanks Mel they have been on my list for weeks now) and some egg rolls.

Decided to put it on DS card so he has enough cash miles for the B3 promotion. Turns out I was over the amount for his threshold spend so I got an extra 50AM I wasn't planning on getting. Went next door to Dollarama and picked up a bunch of Christmas stuff for decorating.

All in it was a good road-trip.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm on 2 bars of gas and need more than that but don't want to put too much in until BBB starts.

I am trying to hold off on buying anything right now before the BBB starts ,,, but I want to start the Grinch Village this weekend and needed some buffalo snow so I popped into Michaels today,,, WOW slim pickings....I asked and they said we had a big Christmas sale last week and are now low on stock. I mean it didn't even feel christmasy in there. She said they have orders but no idea when and if they will get them.
Get to Michaels if you need something early.
They had 3 bags of cinnamon scented pinecones left!!
I also hit up Dollar Tree and it was BUSY!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bgula

Strange, I have yet to receive an email about the upcoming Bonus Boom Boost, so I know nothing about it.  I seem to not be receiving some of the more interesting emails from them, even though I am still receiving airmiles emails.


----------



## bababear_50

Melanie, BMO®† is getting ready to help give your AIR MILES Reward Miles balance a boost with this upcoming *Bonus Boom™ Boost* offer – from November 18 to December 27, 2021.


​
Don’t forget, the more *Bonus Boom Boost *offers you use,
the more Miles you get!
Use *4* offers, get *400* Bonus Miles
Use *6* offers, get *600* Bonus Miles
Use *8* offers, get *800* Bonus Miles3
Plus…
Every offer used counts as an entry to win 1 MILLION Miles.3
Plus, PLUS…
Get 5x the entries just for having a BMO AIR MILES credit card!3​


This is the only email I've gotten from BMO / Airmiles and it only arrived tonight.
I've finished my Xmas shopping so no spend 500 $ get 125 Airmiles for me.(plus it's a crappy offer in my opinion).

Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> I'm on 2 bars of gas and need more than that but don't want to put too much in until BBB starts.
> 
> I am trying to hold off on buying anything right now before the BBB starts ,,, but I want to start the Grinch Village this weekend and needed some buffalo snow so I popped into Michaels today,,, WOW slim pickings....I asked and they said we had a big Christmas sale last week and are now low on stock. I mean it didn't even feel christmasy in there. She said they have orders but no idea when and if they will get them.
> Get to Michaels if you need something early.
> They had 3 bags of cinnamon scented pinecones left!!
> I also hit up Dollar Tree and it was BUSY!!!!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Agreed! I went to Michael’s last night and felt the same way. It seemed they had way less Christmas stuff than previous years.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I guess the AM gods heard my mini complaint.   I got a BMO offer to spend $50 at Sobeys (and a couple of other stores) and earn 75 miles.  So I hit up Sobeys this morning and spent $53 on cleaning supplies for work.  All of which had instore AM offers so my tally came to 127 +75 miles and my OOP is zero.   LOL....I own the business so it still comes out of my pocket but those are my business pockets not my personal pockets. The boss (me) said it was okay to make the purchase for the miles cuz the staff (also me) gets the miles.


----------



## bababear_50

I just got a call back from Airmiles
My miles got posted in my cash account!! 285 Compliments of Airmiles ,,,they didn't take them out of Dream!!
Yeah!!
Thanks Luna.
*ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔ*

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just took some time to get the thread started for B3 (gonna see if I can figure out the BB code for B to the power of 3 ) It's rather sparse right now but this way I can pick away at it until it launches on Thursday

BONUS BOOM BOOST THREAD*


----------



## bababear_50

Judge gave me a 6 month deferral!!
Yeah! The case was for 8 weeks!!!
Springtime is a much better time to do Jury Duty.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Ok I need that GRINCH mask!!!!

what is so hard about six feet people.?
I now need a huge cup of tea after a short trip to dollar tree to get tape.
Whoa bless my soul and patience today.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok I need that GRINCH mask!!!!
> View attachment 623054
> what is so hard about six feet people.?
> I now need a huge cup of tea after a short trip to dollar tree to get tape.
> Whoa bless my soul and patience today.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


It's the people who believe the one way signs on the floors no longer matter that drive me insane.  Just look down, the arrow will direct you!!!


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> It's the people who believe the one way signs on the floors no longer matter that drive me insane.  Just look down, the arrow will direct you!!!


I have noticed that there are no more arrows in my Sobeys store and the same for other stores I have been in lately.   I still follow the arrow direction that I know used to be there.


----------



## cari12

Got this email today. Now to Dec 31 Onyx collectors get 3x AM on AirMileshops.
Starting Nov 19: 15x on AirMileshops.
could be a good haul if there’s also a BBB offer. Fingers crossed and get your lists ready.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just added the above info regarding online shipping to the B3 thread,  gold members get 2x as well.  I'll be updating the thread with some historical info regarding multipliers but I think the 15x is fairly decent.  I think last year's was 20 on black Friday/ cyber Monday weekend but I'll need to confirm

yes about the fact that a lot of people have decided that covid-19 is not worth the effort of following public health measures anymore. Currently on the GO train headed home from Toronto and OMG so many very well protected chins in subway and streetcars if you get my drift!! No seats blocked off on the train anymore either,  I can't wait to get off!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *just added the above info regarding online shipping to the B3 thread,  gold members get 2x as well.  I'll be updating the thread with some historical info regarding multipliers but I think the 15x is fairly decent.  I think last year's was 20 on black Friday/ cyber Monday weekend but I'll need to confirm
> 
> yes about the fact that a lot of people have decided that covid-19 is not worth the effort of following public health measures anymore. Currently on the GO train headed home from Toronto and OMG so many very well protected chins in subway and streetcars if you get my drift!! No seats blocked off on the train anymore either,  I can't wait to get off!!*



Speedy Travels Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the offers for B3 are up on the website and I'm thrilled with the fact that I should easily complete this on at least one card, possibly both!

my favourite is that the online threshold of 100 can be split between two stores!!!!!

I'll work on that thread later today but here's the link to take a peek at the offers and start opting in, carefully checking the terms/ dates of each offer and making lists
B3 Sneak Peak*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Paging our resident Grinch-lover and anyone else who is looking for wonderfully kitchy Christmas items that are from a Canadian Company! Check out this website, nope ain't gonna earn a single mile but you might get some holiday cheer.

Grinch Village

They also have a bunch of Disney items, lots of stuff that made me smile and that's priceless right now.

Retro Festive Pop Culture & Christmas Store*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Paging our resident Grinch-lover and anyone else who is looking for wonderfully kitchy Christmas items that are from a Canadian Company! Check out this website, nope ain't gonna earn a single mile but you might get some holiday cheer.
> 
> Grinch Village
> 
> They also have a bunch of Disney items, lots of stuff that made me smile and that's priceless right now.
> 
> Retro Festive Pop Culture & Christmas Store*



Well I have 22 items of the 24 you posted ,,,lol,,lol,,lol,
Yes I have become quite the avid collector. The Village had to be remodeled this year as we went up to 13 houses and accessories.
My son accused me of hording Prime Real Estate!
I am just not sure about Galooks Party house...maybe one of my sons will get it for me for Christmas.
Thanks for sharing.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*haven't looked closely yet but there's a Blue Weekend at sobeys in ontario.  Yes I'm looking at flyers in the dark,  been awake since 4 *


----------



## mort1331

so we now know what happened to AM and LCBO,,,LCBO is now with Aeroplan,,,who is next to fall?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Well I have 22 items of the 24 you posted ,,,lol,,lol,,lol,
> Yes I have become quite the avid collector. The Village had to be remodeled this year as we went up to 13 houses and accessories.
> My son accused me of hording Prime Real Estate!
> I am just not sure about Galooks Party house...maybe one of my sons will get it for me for Christmas.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I want to be like Mel.  I want to have a special village I get to set up and display for my grandbabies when they come to visit Grammie at Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

mort1331 said:


> so we now know what happened to AM and LCBO,,,LCBO is now with Aeroplan,,,who is next to fall?



There is talking on "that other AM fb group " about a new sponsor.  I wonder who it will be.  I went back in my timeline to take a snap...and I couldn't find it.  I'll go back and search again and post it if I find it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Once my eyes are able to focus again after yet another sleepless night I'll be trying to finish up the B3 thread but i thought I'd drop this little work around here first!

One of the new offers on the Mastercard-linked to your AM number can be used to complete several coupons on more than one card!
If you use ANY (yes any, even your Costco card) Canadian Issued Mastercard to link to ANY Airmiles card you will be able to collect miles at locations without showing your AM card. Here's the hack I'm thinking might help some of us complete B3 on more than one card*

*Link your Mastercard and Airmiles number*
*Use THAT Airmiles account sign into the Airmilesshop site*
*Slingshot into Indigo and buy a gift card for at least $65*
*That completes TWO offers on that Airmiles account (using one of the offers listed on THIS WEBPAGE and earn 10 miles for the "coupon", plus the 25 miles for the offer AND the Online shopping offer of spend $100 at 2 stores (still need to spend another $35 at a different store of course!)*
*Sign out of the Airmilesshop site*
*Sign back in with a DIFFERENT Airmiles card*
*Slingshot into Indigo and use the gift card you just bought to complete part of the Online offer for the SECOND card*
*So an initial outlay of $65 on any CDN Mastercard linked to any card will earn 135 miles on that card and use THREE B3 "coupons" PLUS 100 miles on the 2nd card and one B3 "coupon" (again, you need to complete TWO online transactions totally $100 for the online offer)

ALSO of note is that you can link and then unlink your Mastercard repeatedly to ANY Airmiles account if I read the terms correctly so you can get that B3 coupon used on multiple airmiles accounts by simply changing which account you've linked it to and then use one of the cheaper Mastercard offers - $10 at either Subway or Kernels will get you 5 miles and a "coupon" done

Anyone care to check this logic out and give thoughts before i post this on the B3 thread?*


----------



## dancin Disney style

So here's a fun little story.   Not sure if it was discussed here or in another thread but the wait times to call Air Transat are absolutely out of sight and there are certain things you can't do online with them.  Yesterday I see that the club class option was dropped from a positively ridiculous $2700 back to $320.  I had been contemplating either buying myself a second seat (don't want to sit with a stranger breathing on me) or getting club class.  So I call....and the wait time is 3+ hours.   Ok....I'll put it on speaker and go on with my afternoon.   Don't I get cut off repeatedly in the first hour.  So try, try again.   I finally get the call to stick and after 90ish minutes I get cut off again.  Now I'm a dog with a bone and I'm going to get through!  Call again and sit on hold for over 2 hours at which point their office is supposed to be closed....I stay on hold another hour assuming that they are finishing up the calls in the que.  NOPE...cut off again after over 3 hours.  First thing this morning I look up the price and now it's $660....not happy.  The office opens at 8am and I'm on the line right at 8am and have no hopes of even getting through before I leave for work at 8:30.  Well didn't I get through immediately and get the nicest person.  She pulls up my booking and checks out my options.   She can not give me the club upgrade for $320 because it's linked to the original price I paid....bummer.  It's now going to cost $515/pp but she can refund my option plus.  She then looks at the cost of me buying the empty seat beside....that's $709.  Lovely woman tells me I can put her on hold and go discuss with DH.  Not something I need to do and we have a bit of a laugh about it.  We proceed to have a little side discussion about what a great package I have booked.   I'm feeling pressured  to make a decision because no way will I get lucky again and get through so easily.    

SO...... happy birthday and merry Christmas to me  (and DH too).....I booked club class.  I'm 99% sure based on previous experience that it is not even close to worth the cost but it's a 4.5hr flight and in the winter delays are very common so good chance my butt will be in that seat for 6 hours or so.....AND no rando sitting 2inches away from me taking off their mask for half the flight  to nurse a drink.   Maybe I'm a tad irrational about that but it's going to take me a very long time to get comfortable around strangers again and I need to take all precautions to make sure I get myself a negative test to return home.


----------



## ElCray

Do we think the Sobeys flyer coupon (spend $125 get 100) and the Bonus Boom Burst offer (spend $100 get 5x) will stack?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Do we think the Sobeys flyer coupon (spend $125 get 100) and the Bonus Boom Burst offer (spend $100 get 5x) will stack?


*No, i don't  think it will .. here's the terms from the back of the "coupon" for B3 offer*

*Terms + Conditions*
* Offer valid from November 18 to December 27, 2021. Valid at participating Sobeys locations in Ontario. To qualify for this offer, you must opt in. Multiplier offer applies to the standard base offer of one (1) Mile for every $20 purchase. Get 1 base Mile plus 4 Bonus Miles for every $20 in eligible grocery purchases. Minimum qualified purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding taxes, delivery charges, bill payments, service fees, rental fees, event tickets, gift cards, prepaid cards, postal products and services, Western Union® products and services, prescriptions, non-prescription pharmacy services, diabetes merchandise, insulin pumps and supplies, tobacco products, lottery tickets, transit passes, deposits, environmental charges, liquor, McCafé®, Starbucks®, Tim Hortons®, fuel, and all other goods or services specified by participating grocers or excluded by law (“Non-Discountable Products”). AIR MILES Cash Miles redemptions qualify towards this offer’s purchase requirement. Limit of one (1) offer per collector number. AIR MILES card must be presented at time of purchase. *This AIR MILES offer cannot be combined with any other discount offer or coupon offer. *See store for complete details. ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I also have a coupon from Sobeys for shopping last week for 150 AM.  So three different offers.  Bah.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just poking around on the new flight booking platform and happy to see that you can now choose any level of ticket, including first class. This was something I hated about using any type of reward program for booking flights, they only booked the bare bones, be happy if you get a seatbelt fare making it impossible to upgrade to any other options.*


----------



## bababear_50

My Foodland shop today
Did $75 shop
My store is small so I ended up taking 3/4 their Pizza Pops and 1/2 their Toaster strudel.
New kind of toaster strudel ,,,strawberry cheese cake.
Their lean ground beef looks good and is not a bad price for a family pack.
Now none of the above I eat but my sons will be happy.
1 BBB coupon used for total shop.

I haven't even looked at Metro & Sobeys flyer yet.
I do think I'll take a run to Food Basic tomorrow as their Butterball Turkey breasts are on sale for 14.97 each.
Oh and Eggs are on for $1.97
Page 2 of 14
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10018/1435551?page=2&sourceID=10&position=16



Happy Shopping everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## rella's fan

Should all of the Bonus Boom miles show up on the receipt? At Foodland I spent the $75, bought the 2 mac and cheese for 50 miles and also bought the 2 taco seasonings for 100 miles, and of the 3 offers only the mac and cheese 50 miles bonus showed up - will the other 2 show up later?


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Should all of the Bonus Boom miles show up on the receipt? At Foodland I spent the $75, bought the 2 mac and cheese for 50 miles and also bought the 2 taco seasonings for 100 miles, and of the 3 offers only the mac and cheese 50 miles bonus showed up - will the other 2 show up later?



Hi Rella
So you are the one that took all the Mac& Cheese???,,,lol lol just kidding.
I too spent $75.00 and nothing on my receipt says that it was worth 5 times the airmiles deal and good for one Bonus Boom Boost coupon.
I got 80 on the receipt for the 3 Taco Dinner kits & 40 on the receipt for the Kraft Jam. (Both Bonus Boom Boost deals ,,,but no mention of that fact on the receipt though.
This is one tricky BBB ,,,I will be hanging on to my receipts for sure this time.
You could try Online Chat or Phone call with Airmiles.
Hopefully others that do a shop at Foodland will comment.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## rella's fan

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Rella
> So you are the one that took all the Mac& Cheese???,,,lol lol just kidding.
> I too spent $75.00 and nothing on my receipt says that it was worth 5 times the airmiles deal and good for one Bonus Boom Boost coupon.
> I got 80 on the receipt for the 3 Taco Dinner kits & 40 on the receipt for the Kraft Jam. (Both Bonus Boom Boost deals ,,,but no mention of that fact on the receipt though.
> This is one tricky BBB ,,,I will be hanging on to my receipts for sure this time.
> You could try Online Chat or Phone call with Airmiles.
> Hopefully others that do a shop at Foodland will comment.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks for the response, I think the taco seasoning should have showed up on mine.  My daughter works at Foodland so I'm making her take the receipt with her tomorrow.


----------



## mkmommy

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once my eyes are able to focus again after yet another sleepless night I'll be trying to finish up the B3 thread but i thought I'd drop this little work around here first!
> 
> One of the new offers on the Mastercard-linked to your AM number can be used to complete several coupons on more than one card!
> If you use ANY (yes any, even your Costco card) Canadian Issued Mastercard to link to ANY Airmiles card you will be able to collect miles at locations without showing your AM card. Here's the hack I'm thinking might help some of us complete B3 on more than one card*
> 
> *Link your Mastercard and Airmiles number*
> *Use THAT Airmiles account sign into the Airmilesshop site*
> *Slingshot into Indigo and buy a gift card for at least $65*
> *That completes TWO offers on that Airmiles account (using one of the offers listed on THIS WEBPAGE and earn 10 miles for the "coupon", plus the 25 miles for the offer AND the Online shopping offer of spend $100 at 2 stores (still need to spend another $35 at a different store of course!)*
> *Sign out of the Airmilesshop site*
> *Sign back in with a DIFFERENT Airmiles card*
> *Slingshot into Indigo and use the gift card you just bought to complete part of the Online offer for the SECOND card*
> *So an initial outlay of $65 on any CDN Mastercard linked to any card will earn 135 miles on that card and use THREE B3 "coupons" PLUS 100 miles on the 2nd card and one B3 "coupon" (again, you need to complete TWO online transactions totally $100 for the online offer)
> 
> ALSO of note is that you can link and then unlink your Mastercard repeatedly to ANY Airmiles account if I read the terms correctly so you can get that B3 coupon used on multiple airmiles accounts by simply changing which account you've linked it to and then use one of the cheaper Mastercard offers - $10 at either Subway or Kernels will get you 5 miles and a "coupon" done
> 
> Anyone care to check this logic out and give thoughts before i post this on the B3 thread?*



not keeping up on my Air Miles, is B3-bonus boom


----------



## Donald - my hero

mkmommy said:


> not keeping up on my Air Miles, is B3-bonus boom


*bonus boom boost ... lazy me has truncated it to B3 *


----------



## juniorbugman

So I was not at home today as we went up north to close up the cottage and I totally forgot that today is Mickey and Minnies birthday.


----------



## ElCray

Big news! We can no longer redeem Cash Miles for gift cards at Jean Coutu! I used to cash in for Disney gift cards when they had their 75/$10 and 85/$10 specials.

Womp womp.

https://milesopedia.com/recompenses/fin-echange-air-miles-cartes-cadeaux-jean-coutu/


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today $144 for 352 AM and 2 BBB offers done. Took the 100 AM this week so will go again for the 5x BBB offer. 
Got gas at Shell last night for 1 BBB offer. Will go again in the next week or so and also do the lottery, non-fuel and cash miles offers for 3 more BBB offers. Gas is being rationed here, 30 liters max per fill due to the floods/mudslides that have affected the supply chain so will need to get another 30 liters next week.
So with the 3 Safeway offers, 4 Shell offers and between those I will likely hit the BMO offer, I will be done and earn the 800 AM. 
May also do a AM shops order this weekend to get the 15x and 3x (onyx)


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Once my eyes are able to focus again after yet another sleepless night I'll be trying to finish up the B3 thread but i thought I'd drop this little work around here first!
> 
> One of the new offers on the Mastercard-linked to your AM number can be used to complete several coupons on more than one card!
> If you use ANY (yes any, even your Costco card) Canadian Issued Mastercard to link to ANY Airmiles card you will be able to collect miles at locations without showing your AM card. Here's the hack I'm thinking might help some of us complete B3 on more than one card*
> 
> *Link your Mastercard and Airmiles number*
> *Use THAT Airmiles account sign into the Airmilesshop site*
> *Slingshot into Indigo and buy a gift card for at least $65*
> *That completes TWO offers on that Airmiles account (using one of the offers listed on THIS WEBPAGE and earn 10 miles for the "coupon", plus the 25 miles for the offer AND the Online shopping offer of spend $100 at 2 stores (still need to spend another $35 at a different store of course!)*
> *Sign out of the Airmilesshop site*
> *Sign back in with a DIFFERENT Airmiles card*
> *Slingshot into Indigo and use the gift card you just bought to complete part of the Online offer for the SECOND card*
> *So an initial outlay of $65 on any CDN Mastercard linked to any card will earn 135 miles on that card and use THREE B3 "coupons" PLUS 100 miles on the 2nd card and one B3 "coupon" (again, you need to complete TWO online transactions totally $100 for the online offer)
> 
> ALSO of note is that you can link and then unlink your Mastercard repeatedly to ANY Airmiles account if I read the terms correctly so you can get that B3 coupon used on multiple airmiles accounts by simply changing which account you've linked it to and then use one of the cheaper Mastercard offers - $10 at either Subway or Kernels will get you 5 miles and a "coupon" done
> 
> Anyone care to check this logic out and give thoughts before i post this on the B3 thread?*



So Card 1 will receive 10am (B3) for using a linked offer, 25am (not B3) Indigo link offer + part of $100 ams /100am B3 offer = 1.666 B3 offers done.
Card 2 will receive part of $100 ams /100am B3 offer = .66 B3 offer done. 

Do I have this correct? 

I‘ve been away from airmiles for a couple years so I’m just trying to keep up.


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this on the Costco website. Thought I would share



It comes in grey as well. Mickey rug


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Just saw this on the Costco website. Thought I would share
> 
> View attachment 624965
> 
> It comes in grey as well. Mickey rug



That almost makes me wish I had a Costco membership lol. Or hardwood floors here. So cute!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> So Card 1 will receive 10am (B3) for using a linked offer, 25am (not B3) Indigo link offer + part of $100 ams /100am B3 offer = 1.666 B3 offers done.
> Card 2 will receive part of $100 ams /100am B3 offer = .66 B3 offer done.
> 
> Do I have this correct?
> 
> I‘ve been away from airmiles for a couple years so I’m just trying to keep up.


*In my opinion YES, you've completed all of those offers if you do that! Don't forget that for the airmilesshops online coupon/offer to work you need to have that threshold of at least $100 take place from 2 different stores, no minimum purchase, just need to earn at least 1 mile from each transaction. *


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry
Posted in wrong thread ,,,,moved to the BBB 3 Thread
Hi Gang
Can anyone give me a $ cost on buying the 2 El Paso Taco seasoning (Value 177g).

Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Off the top of your head..... does anyone know the AM to $ conversion for CAD personal shopper purchases? I know the USD one like for DL tix (in the past) but what about for canadian dollar requests?


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Off the top of your head..... does anyone know the AM to $ conversion for CAD personal shopper purchases? I know the USD one like for DL tix (in the past) but what about for canadian dollar requests?


*I believe they are sticking pretty close to the cash value 95 miles = $10*


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *I believe they are sticking pretty close to the cash value 95 miles = $10*


Perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## TammyLynn33

Having a mini meltdown. Car back in shop snow tires went on last week and it needed brakes $900 later, Sunday am it wouldn’t start $60 taxi and rental and waiting. Hopefully just a battery. 
meeting for C today . Teacher and remote prinicipal pushing to move him away from iPad into a laptop. His fine motor is awful, so typing is hard. He’s just getting independence with iPad . They are all gung-ho for some reason to try laptop. They don’t understand I will be required to do tech support and I starting tomorrow work 7. 12s in a row now is not the time to transition anything ffs. They don’t seem to understand even when I told them I was drowning. I basically have to preteach him all his days work the night before and he simply follows along . 
So Fl is a go. I’m terrified someone will get sick before we go. So I’m debating locking the littles and somewhat the big kids down now especially with cases rising. And the screenings are all changed to include sore throats runny noses and pink eye again . Hopefully we get an early vax appt this am . But then I work 7in a row. I got my booster yesterday and I feel like a train ran over my head..
And I think you all know I work agency. I got my what shifts can you work in dec email. Work loves me because I take every shift. I don’t think the love will continue after I take the two weeks off at Christmas . I’m a little nervous to respond.  I can’t continue like this once big kid leaves for school in January anyways i will have no one at home with the boys. 
Positive  vibes please. I need something to go my way.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Birthday Jacqueline
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

TammyLynn33 said:


> Having a mini meltdown. Car back in shop snow tires went on last week and it needed brakes $900 later, Sunday am it wouldn’t start $60 taxi and rental and waiting. Hopefully just a battery.
> meeting for C today . Teacher and remote prinicipal pushing to move him away from iPad into a laptop. His fine motor is awful, so typing is hard. He’s just getting independence with iPad . They are all gung-ho for some reason to try laptop. They don’t understand I will be required to do tech support and I starting tomorrow work 7. 12s in a row now is not the time to transition anything ffs. They don’t seem to understand even when I told them I was drowning. I basically have to preteach him all his days work the night before and he simply follows along .
> So Fl is a go. I’m terrified someone will get sick before we go. So I’m debating locking the littles and somewhat the big kids down now especially with cases rising. And the screenings are all changed to include sore throats runny noses and pink eye again . Hopefully we get an early vax appt this am . But then I work 7in a row. I got my booster yesterday and I feel like a train ran over my head..
> And I think you all know I work agency. I got my what shifts can you work in dec email. Work loves me because I take every shift. I don’t think the love will continue after I take the two weeks off at Christmas . I’m a little nervous to respond.  I can’t continue like this once big kid leaves for school in January anyways i will have no one at home with the boys.
> Positive  vibes please. I need something to go my way.



That is rough TammyLynn.   I'm sorry you are going through that.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!


----------



## ottawamom

Have a peaceful day filled with all the things you love doing Jacqueline, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Debbie

@TammyLynn33 I'm sorry that things are rough right now.   Try to hang in, and feel free to vent here. You are among friends. 

To Jacqueline  . . . HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DUCKIE! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## kristabelle13

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## alohamom

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!


----------



## bababear_50

Hang in there TammyLynn


You know C best stand firm. YOU are not available to do a transitional support for him right now. Tell them you are willing to re look at the issue in the New Year.
Dang Tires are so expensive and auto repairs just plain crazy ,,,and my Ex is a Mechanic and usually does it for free.
Allow yourself some time to really think about your Trip and what the important things and expectations are.....don't over burden yourself with what if's.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Birthday Jaqueline!


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Happy Birthday Jaqueline!
> 
> View attachment 625224


Dang I love this picture!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Belated Birthday @Donald - my hero Jacqueline.  I hope you had a great day celebrating in some sort of special way.  

@TammyLynn33   I am sending you lots of positive vibes.  Those are all challenging situations.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Have we seen any rumours about a possible 20x event for black friday on AM shops?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have we seen any rumours about a possible 20x event for black friday on AM shops?


*nothing concrete other than my records from previous years. There's always been something the week before and the weekend of plus cyber Monday multipliers. I'm holding off on my next ordering with the hope that some different stores also have bonuses *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, I think I am going to wait as well.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

the few AM I have collected have taken almost a week and a half to post!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Have we seen any rumours about a possible 20x event for black friday on AM shops?


On the site now up 20X until Nov 29


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Did anyone get an AMEX Travel Redemption Benefit recently?  I received 340 points on Nov 23.  I did redeem for a flight recently but didn't use my AMEX for the taxes and fees so I'm thinking maybe it's a mistake.


----------



## ElCray

momof2gr8kids said:


> Did anyone get an AMEX Travel Redemption Benefit recently?  I received 340 points on Nov 23.  I did redeem for a flight recently but didn't use my AMEX for the taxes and fees so I'm thinking maybe it's a mistake.


You don't need to use the card to get the travel benefit. (Weird, I know!)


----------



## tinkerone

My August Bonus Boom AM's (95) just posted.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> My August Bonus Boom AM's (95) just posted.


Me Too!

November 25, 2021

AUG BONUS BOOM 3 OFFERS
+95


----------



## tinkerone

OT--anyone remember last year, the Marilyn Dennis show, and the 12 days of Christmas?  Anyone heard anything about it this year?  Just curious.


----------



## CanadianKrista

OMG, I can't believe it.  I FINALLY got my Air Canada refund for our August 2020 trip.  I was beginning to think it would never happen....Miles are back in my account, ready to book flights for August 2022.


----------



## cari12

CanadianKrista said:


> OMG, I can't believe it.  I FINALLY got my Air Canada refund for our August 2020 trip.  I was beginning to think it would never happen....Miles are back in my account, ready to book flights for August 2022.


Still waiting here for my AM for my cancelled March 2020 trip


----------



## Donald - my hero

*woah, this is the first week since this thread got rolling that we haven't talked about the weekly flyers! I guess I'm not the only one who was underwhelmed by the offers, or everyone else is just as tapped out as I am with the boring tasks of grocery shopping 

Most of the chatter is in the B3 thread but just a few things I think might be worth mentioning:*

*the offer for using cash miles at Metro is only valid until Sunday*
*The in-app offer for Metro is for an irresistible pie that can let you do 3 offers if that appeals to you - cash miles, in-app offer & part of a $20 threshold*
*Crave frozen dinners hubby loves (especially the breakie ones) 3.99 buy 2 get 10 miles @Metro*
*If you have a threshold to meet there are 3 offers in the Metro app for food bank bags that are good thru Dec 29 I'll be doing the baby one this week probably*
*Foodland has a CHEESE ADVENT CALENDAR?!?!?*
*The coke specialty sodas in the little glass bottles Foodland 5.49 buy 3 get 50 miles YES that's $ but they are a really nice treat for hubby*
*There's a 20x sitewide multiplier thru Airmilesshops and LOTS of stores have their own bonuses plus the gold & onyx can mean big returns*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Are PCs included in the 20X or are the excluded?  If they are, yay for me as my son just purchased one and I did it through AM shops with Staples.  And a monitor through Walmart.
My kids are getting me a lot of AM this BF.  I'm making them go through AM shops and using my AM CC (they etransfer me) to get my points.  However I'm worried I may cc may be flagged as my last purchase was declined and I still have a ton of room.  Called BMO and wait was 1.5 to 2 hours so I chose the call back feature.


----------



## kimbert

cari12 said:


> Still waiting here for my AM for my cancelled March 2020 trip



Same! I have called several times about our April 2020 flights, and just keep getting the standard line about "taking a while to get through the backlog".
Sigh, oh well, at least I know we won't be redeeming for travel any time soon anyway, but I'd love the miles and taxes/fees cash back though!


----------



## kimbert

ARGH, I'm kicking myself right now!! Hubby said he needed new computer pieces, but it would be pricey. As it was needed, he just went ahead and bought whatever he could find, even if there were no Black Friday deals.
I completely forgot he likes buying from Newegg, and therefore we missed out on 1000-2000 points because of the 20X sitewide AMshops. Argh. He only buys from them like once every 5 years, so I always forget it's a sponser!
Sigh.
We have been having a terrible Nov. 2021 so far and now this just kicks me when I'm down.

Trying to remind myself that we didn't "lose" anything, we just didn't gain something free? Yah, doesn't help right now, but eventually I'll think like that.

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Donald - my hero

momof2gr8kids said:


> Are PCs included in the 20X or are the excluded?  If they are, yay for me as my son just purchased one and I did it through AM shops with Staples.  And a monitor through Walmart.
> My kids are getting me a lot of AM this BF.  I'm making them go through AM shops and using my AM CC (they etransfer me) to get my points.  However I'm worried I may cc may be flagged as my last purchase was declined and I still have a ton of room.  Called BMO and wait was 1.5 to 2 hours so I chose the call back feature.


*YUP! the 20x applies to everything you normally get miles for at Staples and Walmart PLUS the bonus of either 2x if you're Gold or 3x if you're Onyx, you're gonna clean up!

urgh really helps if you hit post reply before putting your phone down *


----------



## marchingstar

sorry friends, life has been super busy and i haven’t been keeping up as much lately. 

i got a coupon from sample source for a bag of purina pro plan cat food. do any of you pet people use this brand? i’d be happy to mail it—it’s worth almost 30$, so i would definitely rather share it vs. chucking it.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking for recommendations for Craveable frozen meals please.

Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

This is my time of the year to remind myself that each son's $ value of gifts does not have to be equal!
Currently driving myself crazy....
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

oh no, i’m sorry i missed your birthday Jacqueline!!!

i hope you had a chance for fun and relaxing on your day. sending you big hugs


----------



## kristabelle13

Had a bit of an Airmiles fail yesterday - which of all the things going on is REALLY not a big deal. But we have 30L gas restriction - perfect for a B3 right? Wrong. They are allowing $45 max transaction. Which is only 27.795L of gas because it’s up over 1.60 lol —- but since we are restricted to essential travel by vehicle only, there’s about zero percent chance I’ll need more than 30L before the end of B3.

guess you can’t win them all - even the low hanging fruit ones


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> Had a bit of an Airmiles fail yesterday - which of all the things going on is REALLY not a big deal. But we have 30L gas restriction - perfect for a B3 right? Wrong. They are allowing $45 max transaction. Which is only 27.795L of gas because it’s up over 1.60 lol —- but since we are restricted to essential travel by vehicle only, there’s about zero percent chance I’ll need more than 30L before the end of B3.
> 
> guess you can’t win them all - even the low hanging fruit ones


Went to a Shell last night and the only options in Easypay were $20 or $40!? So that’s not even the 30 liters.
luckily I did my B3 last week when you could still put the full 30 liters in. Just went last night to top up and do the lottery and non-fuel B3 offers.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> This is my time of the year to remind myself that each son's $ value of gifts does not have to be equal!
> Currently driving myself crazy....
> Hugs
> Mel


What, really! Ok this is a game changer for me.  Where were you a decade ago.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> What, really! Ok this is a game changer for me.  Where were you a decade ago.



LOL well the thought process is not working ....I just found a Star Wars T shirt on Mr Big Tall Men which has sent me down the rabbit hole again.
Ahhhhhh Christmas!

Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> Went to a Shell last night and the only options in Easypay were $20 or $40!? So that’s not even the 30 liters.
> luckily I did my B3 last week when you could still put the full 30 liters in. Just went last night to top up and do the lottery and non-fuel B3 offers.


Yeah! I think I had $20 or $45? BUT my Amex was pre-authorized for the normal $125.   it’s totally new for everyone to be under these restrictions so it’s totally fine. Just figured it was a bit par for the course with the big promos. If you’re not chasing the offers, when you actually find an offer you can use it’s not in your favour


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Looking for recommendations for Craveable frozen meals please.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


If you mean the Crave meals.....I get those for my work lunches but only when they are on sale.   Full price they are over $5 and lean cuisines are on sale every week for $2 so....
I like any of the egg ones, in particular the steak and egg.  Also, the pulled pork one.   The rest of them are just way too high in carbs.  If I can find a few minutes to swing by Metro again I'll grab a few of these too.  I don't mind treating myself at $3.99.   LOL....that's a truly adult statement isn't it.  Sort of like when you put down a package of meat because you found one that was 5 cents cheaper.


----------



## cari12

Got my first BMO card linked offer posted for those wondering what it would look like. No B3 bonus on it yet though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Nice to see those offers are working @cari12 and I love that you celebrated my birthday with subs *


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Nice to see those offers are working @cari12 and I love that you celebrated my birthday with subs *


Actually it was DH , linked his card too!
Nov 23 was my Mother’s birthday as well.


----------



## Debbie

Debbie said:


> Darn! You guys are making it HARD! DD has been a Hello Kitty fan since she was a wee one. She's not doing Christmas this year (except for her Christmas Eve ornament and her stocking-and 1 gift I bought), but this would make an EXCELLENT Passover gift for her. I changed my mind....you guys just made it EASY for me!


Do you remember these Loungefly bags? I got an email from Airmiles today to state that the Hello Kitty bag I ordered was on backorder and wouldn't be in stock until January. As a result, I could wait or cancel (um, no, not happening) but either way they are sending a Hello Kitty blanket as a consolation for having to wait. _It_ should be in stock in the next two weeks, and then sent to me. So, DD will get both at Passover. And Mommy is very happy!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If you're like me and ended up kicking yourself because you neglected to complete your online shopping before midnight, fear not! Cyber Week with 15x sitewide for the win  I just updated post #5 with all the new/ongoing multipliers the individual stores also have, so if you're still hoping to get an order or 2 in before shipping deadlines pass, have a look to see if anything is on the list and get clicking!*

*After lots of thinking, researching and chatting we made a decision on the sound bar we wanted for our TV over the weekend. The original thought was to use PC points in some fashion to pay for the new stuff but we ended up using a different approach that let me snag a poop-ton of miles in the process. We found it at Best Buy and figured we would buy a gift card at Staples with Mastercard to tick off a few targeted email offers plus work towards the B3 threshold but i poked around online first to see if I could earn a few miles and TAA-DAA, The Source sells it! No gift card for them so we picked up Rexall cards since I still shop there a lot and I ordered the sound bar thru the Airmilesshop site to earn (sitting down??) over 700 miles!!!!!!!! We've decided we'll keep a running spreadsheet and use the PC Points for groceries until the sound bar is "paid for", I also used some for an Airfryer, stopped at a Sobey's to get some of the spreadable cheese in the orange container for the holidays on the secondary card and then hit up Shell for my last 30l fill-up in November. Good weekend!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hubby just shot me a link for a new Dell computer in a text - CHA-CHING another 1500 miles coming our way *
**​


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone who received 25AM from Sobeys today and wondering what they are for, it was a use 95AM Cash get 25AM week of October 14-20.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *hubby just shot me a link for a new Dell computer in a text - CHA-CHING another 1500 miles coming our way *
> *View attachment 627196*​


Nice!
Isn't it great to have a hubby that helps the Airmile stockpile!

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
Ok I know it's purple but I saw middle son soaking his feet in a plastic bin last week.
He is so hard to buy for and I think he'll like that it heats the water up.... just hope it arrives in time for Christmas.


*Conair® Body Benefits Heated Foot Spa*

825 Dream Miles
The Body Benefits Heated foot spa provides a soothing, reviving experience. The foot spa combines stimulating massage rollers, gentle bubbles and comforting heat to help you relax and improve circulation.

Real heat function!
Heats water up to 40°C – 104° F
300 Watts of power
Bubbles for relaxation
2 foot rollers for added massage
Translucent design to monitor water level
Splash guard
Toe touch control
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Okay kids…another hiccup in the travel plans.  Thank you Omicron. The feds just reinstated the quarantine for travellers.  EVERYONE arriving in Canada from all countries will be tested upon arrival.  You must then quarantine until you receive a negative result. If your quarantine plan is not approved you will be required to go to one of the hotels.  The only exception is for those arriving from the USA…no testing/quarantine required right now.  This starts tonight.  They said more is to come later this week and the USA has made an announcement that some further restrictions are coming.  

I think some of you have trips coming up. So it’s something to be aware of.  We will be talking about our January trip tomorrow…DH is working late tonight.  The only thing working in our favour is that we have until Christmas to make a firm decision.  I feel like I’m going to be disappointed though.


----------



## cari12

Safeway flyer for Dec 2-8: Gift Cards!


----------



## ottawamom

Same offer at Sobeys in Ontario. Foodland in Ontario has $100 get 50AM (limit of 5, as usual)


----------



## bababear_50

Total $10.76 for 50 Bonus Airmiles
Good deal at Foodland this week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Of note
Sobeys has put the Old El Paso Tacos dinners on sale $3 each.(when you buy 2 or more)
BBB3 is still on and every 3 you buy gets you 80 Bonus Airmiles.
Good till Dec 27th 2021.
Total $9.00 for 80 Bonus Airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1437542?page=10&sourceID=10&position=13Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Things i noticed in the flyers at 4:30 this morning (soooo tired of not sleeping)
Metro:*

*The app coupon is for ice cream, hubby LOVES the pistachio, I'll be getting this on both cards for the B3 offer*
*$10 in quicktickets gets 15 miles (MORE than the Shell B3 offer)*
*Looks like there will be another targeted threshold spend, no idea what it is yet*

*Foodland:*

*buy $50 gift card for Boston Pizza, Pizza Pizza, Footlocker or the Gap and get 60 miles*

*Sobey's:*

* same gift cards offer as Foodland *
*Cheez-It or Tollhouse crackers 2/$5.50 buy 4 get 50 miles*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Things i noticed in the flyers at 4:30 this morning (soooo tired of not sleeping)
> Metro:*
> 
> *The app coupon is for ice cream, hubby LOVES the pistachio, I'll be getting this on both cards for the B3 offer*
> *$10 in quicktickets gets 15 miles (MORE than the Shell B3 offer)*
> *Looks like there will be another targeted threshold spend, no idea what it is yet*
> 
> *Foodland:*
> 
> *buy $50 gift card for Boston Pizza, Pizza Pizza, Footlocker or the Gap and get 60 miles*
> 
> *Sobey's:*
> 
> * same gift cards offer as Foodland *
> *Cheez-It or Tollhouse crackers 2/$5.50 buy 4 get 50 miles*


Can you explain how the Metro app coupon works please?  I have the app on my phone, do I just open it and click on the offer?  Do I need to show them anything when I purchase the product?  I've never done this offer before and just not sure what to do.
Thanks


----------



## ottawamom

You got it. You open the app click on the offer. It tuns dark and a check mark appears. Purchase your ice cream, swipe your AM card and you will see the savings on the cash computer screen. It's as easy as that. If you're doing it for B3 take a screenshot of your offers page and you will see that it has been used. Save this for proof as nothing will appear on your receipt except for the $ savings.

I often hop on my computer Metro account and just double check that the offer has a "check mark" on it before I go to the store. It's easy sometimes to click on it and then accidentally click on it again and de-activate it.


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Things i noticed in the flyers at 4:30 this morning (soooo tired of not sleeping)
> Metro:*
> 
> *The app coupon is for ice cream, hubby LOVES the pistachio, I'll be getting this on both cards for the B3 offer*
> *$10 in quicktickets gets 15 miles (MORE than the Shell B3 offer)*
> *Looks like there will be another targeted threshold spend, no idea what it is yet*
> 
> *Foodland:*
> 
> *buy $50 gift card for Boston Pizza, Pizza Pizza, Footlocker or the Gap and get 60 miles*
> 
> *Sobey's:*
> 
> * same gift cards offer as Foodland *
> *Cheez-It or Tollhouse crackers 2/$5.50 buy 4 get 50 miles*


Thanks for posting this. I missed seeing the Boston Pizza gift cards when I looked at the Safeway flyer. Will have to get a couple of those as well as the Safeway gift cards.


----------



## tinkerone

Looking for the experts!
I have the Metro app on my phone with my main card attached.  Went to Metro today, bought the $1.99 ice cream and then sat in the car for 20 minutes trying to figure out how to get the main card off the app and my secondary card on to the app.
I go to Manage Air Miles card, hit the Remove Card from my Profile (remove my card) but then nothing happens.  It goes back to the Metro AM's page and the card is still attached.  When I go back to the home page not only is the card still attached but 'MY COUPONS' is now empty and it says No data Available.
So, experts, what am I doing wrong?  How can I remove the first card and put on the second.

*ET--I got it.  I just logged out of the account completely and when I reopened it was ready to input the new card number.*


----------



## ottawamom

That is really odd. When I hit the Remove card it goes to a new page automatically that has link my card in red letters near the top.

I quite literally load each of the offers at home using my phone. Then double check using my computer that the offers are all loaded then head to the store and purchase one after another.

Sorry you had such trouble. The ice cream looks good though (not that I get to eat it mind you). I got chocolate brownie and chocolate tornado (caramel). I'll go get another one tomorrow along with the eggs I keep forgetting to pick up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I lost about 40 minutes to the Metro app & website myself this morning, nothing worked properly, round & round in circles, repeatedly needing to sign in app crashed. Eventually deleted & reinstalled the app, changed passwords on both accounts and FINALLY just got back from picking up one container of the pistachio ice cream for hubby. No idea what was up with it today but i was ready to chuck the whole thing out the window *


----------



## bababear_50

Quick stop in at Sobeys today to pick up some bananas and spotted Quaker Chocolate Chip Oatmeal Muffin Mix. $3.99 a package,,
buy 2 packages get 30 Airmiles
That's it for me this week for Airmiles.
I decided instead of switching back and forth between Cash/Dream that I'll now use my son's Airmiles card to collect Cash Airmiles when I see a good deal. Mine will stay at Dream.

Happy safe shopping.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I only earned air miles today at Sobeys from the buy $150 in Sobeys gift cards get 100 miles.  My Sobeys offer was spend $135 get 30 and I didn't need that much this week..  I did have a my sobeys offer of spend $40 get $5 off your bill but it didn't work and I don't think they can fix that.  The good thing is that it is good for 29 days so I have lots of time to use it.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning Gang!
Just a FYI reminder
Airmiles Rewards ordering

SHIPPING UPDATE: Our deadline is coming up! Order merchandise by December 6 to get gifts delivered in time for the holidays.

I am waiting for one item and am considering ordering the
Christmas ornament shortbreads.
Onyx 927 Airmiles plus 10 bonus Airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 Mel, put those calories towards a hotel night stay when you are able to travel again.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> @bababear_50 Mel, put those calories towards a hotel night stay when you are able to travel again.


Yeah ,,,,
I was looking for something to attach to a Family Food Gift Card.
I decided to grab each family a set of Anchor Hocking glass bowls with lids instead.
Good Deal at Canadian Tire
Regular price $24.99 for 8 piece set
Triangle reward offer price $8.99 


Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Well this is nice, following my Shell debacle  -- I'm pretty sure this is to all BC collectors - not just me who wanted to use the offer lol


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> Well this is nice, following my Shell debacle  -- I'm pretty sure this is to all BC collectors - not just me who wanted to use the offer lol
> 
> View attachment 628598


Yes, I got this one too.


----------



## kristabelle13

Did anyone manage to register for the Eataly pasta making class from Shell yesterday? I was trying and my payment went through but the site died and I never received a confirmation….

edit: nm I found an email address. Hopefully someone gets back to me….otherwise I’ll just go through Amex to get the charge reversed. But that’s a PITA.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Did anyone manage to register for the Eataly pasta making class from Shell yesterday? I was trying and my payment went through but the site died and I never received a confirmation….
> 
> edit: nm I found an email address. Hopefully someone gets back to me….otherwise I’ll just go through Amex to get the charge reversed. But that’s a PITA.


*I'll be interested to see how this event goes. I love pasta but can't eat it anymore and I find it hard to cook things that were favourites only to watch others gobble it up 

Hope you got it cleared up*


----------



## juniorbugman

So question for Sobeys shoppers.   I have a loaded offer from Sobeys of spend $40 get $5 off and this is the second time that I have shopped and it never came off.  I don't think that call the My offers hotline will work for that one because it is cash not air miles.   What do you think?   Last week I thought it was because there wasn't enough time to register my card after the cashier scanned it so this time I gave him my card when I started the transaction and still nothing.   Do you think it was because somehow the offer showed up twice in My Offers and I have used it once so they think it is done?


----------



## ottawamom

I would call the my offers # anyway. Explain your experience and say that it's difficult to get the $5 off at this point but that perhaps they could award you 50AM instead. Either way they need to know that "the offer" isn't working.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
FINALLY crest toothpaste & toothbrushes are on sale.......................!
99cents a tube
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-9-to-15/all
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> Did anyone manage to register for the Eataly pasta making class from Shell yesterday? I was trying and my payment went through but the site died and I never received a confirmation….
> 
> edit: nm I found an email address. Hopefully someone gets back to me….otherwise I’ll just go through Amex to get the charge reversed. But that’s a PITA.


They sent a confirmation! Fun! Something new to try


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone receive their Sobeys/Safeway GC AM yet? Mine usually post late Wednesday, nothing yet! I know, I just need to be patient but Christmas is coming and patience is not something I can do right now.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> Anyone receive their Sobeys/Safeway GC AM yet? Mine usually post late Wednesday, nothing yet! I know, I just need to be patient but Christmas is coming and patience is not something I can do right now.


Not yet but I shopped Sunday so not expecting mine until next week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*when your BFF's hubby surprises her with a trip to Disney World for your birthday and she knows how much you love Donald duck THIS arrives in the mail! (K prolly more for their Thanksgiving )
*
It will be January perpetually now!!!
**


----------



## ottawamom

Put that picture in a frame when you're finished with the calendar. Love those gifts. You're one lucky Duck.

On another topic my Sobeys AM finally posted on a Friday night. Usually it's Wednesday evening. Oh well their in my account and that's all that matters.


----------



## bababear_50

12 shopping days ! Till Christmas.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm not ready! But I will be.


----------



## bababear_50

Jut sharing
Looking to dress up a package of sugar cookies for a Disney friend.
Here's something I designed. I attached a few cookie cutters and attached with curling ribbon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Jut sharing
> Looking to dress up a package of sugar cookies for a Disney friend.
> Here's something I designed. I attached a few cookie cutters and attached with curling ribbon.
> Hugs
> Mel


Aren’t you super talented!!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Jut sharing
> Looking to dress up a package of sugar cookies for a Disney friend.
> Here's something I designed. I attached a few cookie cutters and attached with curling ribbon.
> Hugs
> Mel


I love it! You are very talented!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks guys
Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Jut sharing
> Looking to dress up a package of sugar cookies for a Disney friend.
> Here's something I designed. I attached a few cookie cutters and attached with curling ribbon.
> Hugs
> Mel



Honestly Mel, this really made me feel the Christmas vibes!
We cut down our tree on Saturday morning and have yet to decorate it, our household is soooo super busy and it just doesn't feel like Christmas yet.
This is the first thing that has, thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs 
*alohamom*


Waiting on the provincial online vaccination portal for a 3rd Booster shot appointment for over hour & 1/2 only to be booted off.
Oh well.
Maybe Shoppers or Rexall will email me. Looking for Pixie Dust today!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Today is a good Airmiles day as I just checked my Mom's airmiles account and she has made Onyx.  I thought it would happen after Bonus Boom Boost but nope already happened.


----------



## bababear_50

I got Christmas Pixie Dust!!


Logged onto the Portal late afternoon and got an appointment for Dec 15th!!!
So happy!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> I got Christmas Pixie Dust!!
> View attachment 630331
> View attachment 630330
> Logged onto the Portal late afternoon and got an appointment for Dec 15th!!!
> So happy!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Awesome!  Are they going by 6 months or 168 days?  I made one for the 6th month mark but if it's 168 days I'm going to try and push it up.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> Awesome!  Are they going by 6 months or 168 days?  I made one for the 6th month mark but if it's 168 days I'm going to try and push it up.





momof2gr8kids said:


> Awesome!  Are they going by 6 months or 168 days?  I made one for the 6th month mark but if it's 168 days I'm going to try and push it up.



Hi Hon
I did mine by months too.
I'm not sure if they are going by months or days and I am not sure the ones giving out the shot are so sure either.
I'm anxious to get the shot (two classes out with it at my school as of yesterday ,waiting on Public Health to identify the variant.). The staff are a bit on the anxious/worried side here.
Best wishes.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I did mine by months too.
> I'm not sure if they are going by months or days and I am not sure the ones giving out the shot are so sure either.
> I'm anxious to get the shot (two classes out with it at my school as of yesterday ,waiting on Public Health to identify the variant.). The staff are a bit on the anxious/worried side here.
> Best wishes.
> Hugs
> Mel


From Ontario Media Release
"Starting on Monday, December 13, 2021 at 8:00 a.m., individuals aged 50 and over will be eligible to schedule their booster dose appointment through the COVID-19 vaccination portal, by calling the Provincial Vaccine Contact Centre, through Indigenous-led vaccination clinics, select pharmacies and primary care settings. *Appointments will be booked for approximately six months (168 days) after a second dose.  "*
Went and bumped mine up to this Saturday.


----------



## Debbie

momof2gr8kids said:


> Awesome!  Are they going by 6 months or 168 days?  I made one for the 6th month mark but if it's 168 days I'm going to try and push it up.


Our PHU booking page had a spot to indicate the date of your second dose which then gave me my booster date. I got my second on June 17th and was eligible December 2, but due to my being under 70 had to wait. With some commitments this week, we are both booked for tomorrow. Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## mort1331

momof2gr8kids said:


> From Ontario Media Release
> "Starting on Monday, December 13, 2021 at 8:00 a.m., individuals aged 50 and over will be eligible to schedule their booster dose appointment through the COVID-19 vaccination portal, by calling the Provincial Vaccine Contact Centre, through Indigenous-led vaccination clinics, select pharmacies and primary care settings. *Appointments will be booked for approximately six months (168 days) after a second dose.  "*
> Went and bumped mine up to this Saturday.


have mine booked today at 4pm,,wife had hers 2 weeks ago,,able to get being in heath care.
Good luck all


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just waiting my 15 mminutes post jab, sadly I have yet to notice any superhero powers, magnetic tendencies and still can't access 5G 
*


----------



## ottawamom

DH and I are off to Rexall at 3pm. We are past 168 days but just short of 6 months. I believe the 168 days is the ruling factor.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok today I am being picky?
I cancelled my appointment for booster shot for tomorrow because they can't guarantee Pfizer.
I have already had Astra Zeneca first shot ,Pfizer second shot  and I did not want to try Moderna.
I was able to get one at my local Rexall for Sat morning (Pfizer).

Love your mask and t shirt Jacqueline!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ok today I am being picky?
> I cancelled my appointment for booster shot for tomorrow because they can't guarantee Pfizer.
> I have already had Astra Zeneca first shot ,Pfizer second shot  and I did not want to try Moderna.
> I was able to get one at my local Rexall for Sat morning (Pfizer).
> 
> Love your mask and t shirt Jacqueline!
> Hugs
> Mel



I'd be waiting for Pfizer as well... though I can't go until January I will be waiting for Pfizer then. No way I want to keep mixing things at this point! Though maybe that would be the combination that grants super powers?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*so I can report that I still don't have any of the extra bonuses I was told I'd get if I got vaccinated HOWEVER,  dang,  it's kicking my butt again.  Can't raise my arm,  feel like I got run over by a bus,  my lymph nodes on that whole side of my body are swollen and angry,  low grade fever,  the works! Never been so happy to feel like crap though 

catching up on some good movies and just enjoying the "found day" *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *so I can report that I still don't have any of the extra bonuses I was told I'd get if I got vaccinated HOWEVER,  dang,  it's kicking my butt again.  Can't raise my arm,  feel like I got run over by a bus,  my lymph nodes on that whole side of my body are swollen and angry,  low grade fever,  the works! Never been so happy to feel like crap though
> 
> catching up on some good movies and just enjoying the "found day" *


This is why we decided to wait till January to get our booster.  We would be eligible on the 18th (according to the old rules) and I didn't want to feel like crap so close to Christmas.
Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *so I can report that I still don't have any of the extra bonuses I was told I'd get if I got vaccinated HOWEVER,  dang,  it's kicking my butt again.  Can't raise my arm,  feel like I got run over by a bus,  my lymph nodes on that whole side of my body are swollen and angry,  low grade fever,  the works! Never been so happy to feel like crap though
> 
> catching up on some good movies and just enjoying the "found day" *



I am sorry you are feeling poorly from it. I am super glad Ontario has changed the rules and I'll be able to get mine asap! Friday I believe if I can find a place. I am (once again) thrilled to be able to get another dose. I just really do hope we don't have to keep doing this every 3 to 6 months... I will, but I won't really be happy about it, you know?


----------



## juniorbugman

I have an appointment for Tues Jan 11 as that was the earliest one I could find in Durham region. 
My Mom and Sister have one for this Monday in Scarborough.


----------



## Silvermist999

tinkerone said:


> This is why we decided to wait till January to get our booster.  We would be eligible on the 18th (according to the old rules) and I didn't want to feel like crap so close to Christmas.
> Hope you feel better in the morning.



DH was eligible this Friday, but that’s also right before his much needed two weeks “staycation”. He decided to book it for January as well, and will continue to take the same precautions as usual.


----------



## juniorbugman

Joy - I got an email from my vaccine provider and I am now going on Dec 27th instead of Jan 12th.
Now just impatiently waiting for the confirmation email with my changes.  I did print a copy of the screen with my changed dates so fingers crossed I get a confirmation email.  Now there was a huge queue to wait in so maybe the wait times are slowing down the email responses as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So 168 day or 6 months no longer matters.....starting Monday it's now 3 months for everyone over the age of 18.  Welcome to the Vaccine hunger games once again.

I got my 3rd last Saturday.   This time I had an extremely sore arm and it started within a couple of hours....as in couldn't move the arm at all.   I suspect that this had something to do with the person administering the shot.  She gave it to me a little on the high and posterior side.  Anyway, other than the sore arm I felt a little tired but that's all.  So MUCH better than after the second shot which left me in bed for an entire day feeling absolutely awful.   My second dose was 38 days after the first but the 3rd was 10 months later.  Maybe that was why I didn't feel bad.  

Side note....we had to deal with rapid changes at work yesterday that left many of us feeling gutted.  It felt like we just lost a year of progress.  Now there is the fear that visitors are going to be angry and treat everyone horribly again.

Side, side note..... I'm pretty sure we are going to have to cancel our January trip.   I'm not opposed to paying and hoping that the travel advisor doesn't get extended but I am opposed to having all that money tied up in Air Transat.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*feeling much better today (don't tell my hubby though,  treating it as an extra bonus i feel uggy day) super glad I managed to get into my drug store before yesterday's announcement that they'll be taking walk-ins and that it's open to 18+ gawd they were run off their feet and a  lot of people were just being belligerent with the staff.  I'm planning on dropping off some coffee and timbits on my way past tomorrow.  

just noticed that the threshold spend at Metro this weekend is listed as a B3 offer as well! Spend 60 get 20, spend 80 get 40 or spend 100 get 60*


----------



## ottawamom

Thank goodness we didn't have to opt in for that one or use a code at all. I managed to spend over $60 this morning so that's another offer to add to my list.


----------



## bababear_50

See ......  See ...... See how they are tempting me!!!
Someone told them I like cookies!

LOL
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I actually got an email from Costco (I had put my name on the wait list) and was able to snag an appointment for Monday afternoon for my booster! I have the week off so this is good timing, means I'll be able to have the week to recover if it causes a bad reaction. And that's 6 months from my last shot so I think the timing is good. 

One more work day before two weeks off... I can't wait. Sleeping in, watching lots of movies, probably have to play too much hide n seek with kiddo (there is nowhere to hide in this house!).


----------



## bababear_50

Last Food Drive shop for 2021
Racked up 359 Airmiles.

Very disappointed in the flyer advertised
*spend $50 get a grocery coupon deal*,,, mine is spend $150 get 100 Airmiles between Dec 26th to Jan 5 2022.
Oh well lets hope 2022 deals are better.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

PS
I AM HOME!!!
This past week has been one of the most difficult work weeks of my life,,,, BUT I made it.
3 classrooms beside my room ,,closed to
*omicron *variant Covid positive cases. The emotional reaction for me to this is just having a good cry.
8 staff members in Quarantine ,,,we are going to pitch in and pick up things they need,, groceries , medicine , & gifts etc.
While I understand things from a parents point of view ,,,, as a school staff member I'd just like to say we are people too!

Oh I forgot
I decided to RETIRE!
I have 6 more months to go.... 

Happy Holidays Everyone
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> PS
> I AM HOME!!!
> This past week has been one of the most difficult work weeks of my life,,,, BUT I made it.
> 3 classrooms beside my room ,,closed to
> *omicron *variant Covid positive cases. The emotional reaction for me to this is just having a good cry.
> 8 staff members in Quarantine ,,,we are going to pitch in and pick up things they need,, groceries , medicine , & gifts etc.
> While I understand things from a parents point of view ,,,, as a school staff member I'd just like to say we are people too!
> 
> Oh I forgot
> I decided to RETIRE!
> I have 6 more months to go....
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone
> Hugs
> Mel


Congratulations!! And, sorry the end of the year has been a sh*tshow.  people who work in education are so under supported in so many ways. Sending you a big hug and hope you’re able to have a restful and wonderful holiday break to recharge!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Stopped in Sobey's on my way home from the city to see if I could complete an offer for B3 on my secondary card and pick up some of the cinnabon bread that's on sale (i think $3.99 buy 2 get 10 miles? dunno really, it will become french toast for hubby & daughter on Christmas morning) and noticed that the yogurts are on sale! I didn't buy any though because it all expires on Dec 21st, no way I can eat FOUR of those in  only 4 days. This makes it a great return though even if you have already done this coupon!!*
**


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> PS
> I AM HOME!!!
> This past week has been one of the most difficult work weeks of my life,,,, BUT I made it.
> 3 classrooms beside my room ,,closed to
> *omicron *variant Covid positive cases. The emotional reaction for me to this is just having a good cry.
> 8 staff members in Quarantine ,,,we are going to pitch in and pick up things they need,, groceries , medicine , & gifts etc.
> While I understand things from a parents point of view ,,,, as a school staff member I'd just like to say we are people too!
> 
> Oh I forgot
> I decided to RETIRE!
> I have 6 more months to go....
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone
> Hugs
> Mel


Congratulations, Mel! You will find that the next 6 months will fly by. While my last year was my hardest and most challenging, I loved every minute of every day that year. Maybe you'll do what I did when I retired....the following year was my year of Disney. Disney in September for Halloween, Merry Christmas Disney Cruise followed by the parks, Spring at Disney....So. Much. Fun! And so many wonderful memories! Congrats again! It's a GREAT decision!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Congratulations, Mel! You will find that the next 6 months will fly by. While my last year was my hardest and most challenging, I loved every minute of every day that year. Maybe you'll do what I did when I retired....the following year was my year of Disney. Disney in September for Halloween, Merry Christmas Disney Cruise followed by the parks, Spring at Disney....So. Much. Fun! And so many wonderful memories! Congrats again! It's a GREAT decision!


Oh MY all those Disney trip options sound wonderful!
I am planning and dreaming.
Thanks Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick shop at Metro last night to get some gift cards and then off to Canadian Tire to pick up an ottoman that just went on sale.
I'm glad we went last night as they had 5 of them but by the time we got there they had one left.
Off to get my vaccine this morning ,, then I picked up some gas cards at Sobeys.
I had no intention of doing the spend 500$ get 125 Airmiles BB3 but somehow I managed to do just that.

Now a quick nap
and then my granddaughter should be here soon!!!

Happy Snowy Day 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Last Food Drive shop for 2021
> Racked up 359 Airmiles.
> 
> Very disappointed in the flyer advertised
> *spend $50 get a grocery coupon deal*,,, mine is spend $150 get 100 Airmiles between Dec 26th to Jan 5 2022.
> Oh well lets hope 2022 deals are better.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Well your deal is better than mine - Mine is spend $200 get 150 miles.  Maybe if I am out of groceries I could make that one but we will see.  Guess it depended on how much you shopped to get the coupon.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my booster, Costco was packed! They were doing appointments (thankfully I have one) and also drop ins. It was more people than I've been around in awhile so that was fun? Very happy to have another dose. I do hope we don't need new ones every 6 months though, getting an appointment feels harder than getting a good fastpass time! In the old days of course. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I kind of gave up on the latest bonus boom, got 4 done so I'll be ok with that, and just wait and see about anything else over the next week. I have enough AM to book one night precruise in March, if I get to go. I really want to go. I am hoping that will be possible. But of course RCL just decided they won't go testing for people to go home so I need to figure that out, perhaps those do it yourself tests. 

Not airmiles related, aeroplan related, apparently I can earn aeroplan miles on my uber eats, which we order far too often. I wish airmiles had somthing like that though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Stopped in Sobey's on my way home from the city to see if I could complete an offer for B3 on my secondary card and pick up some of the cinnabon bread that's on sale (i think $3.99 buy 2 get 10 miles? dunno really, it will become french toast for hubby & daughter on Christmas morning) and noticed that the yogurts are on sale! I didn't buy any though because it all expires on Dec 21st, no way I can eat FOUR of those in  only 4 days. This makes it a great return though even if you have already done this coupon!!*
> *View attachment 631424*


My BFF's dad worked for a dairy for like a million years....and yogurt if unopened is good for 7 days past the date.   Unopened cheese is good for a lot longer.....15-30 days.  Can't tell you how much free yogurt I've had over the years.   



@bababear_50   Congrats on your retirement!!!  Many in healthcare are also getting out on the first possible date.  I keep asking someone to take me with them but so far no takers.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> My BFF's dad worked for a dairy for like a million years....and yogurt if unopened is good for 7 days past the date.   Unopened cheese is good for a lot longer.....15-30 days.  Can't tell you how much free yogurt I've had over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> @bababear_50   Congrats on your retirement!!!  Many in healthcare are also getting out on the first possible date.  I keep asking someone to take me with them but so far no takers.



Every day I see so much unkindness ,,but then all of a sudden I will see a spark of people remembering others and I am encouraged.
I guess we all need reminders now and then that everyone is important and to be thoughtful and Kind.
Hugs to you Hon
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Every day I see so much unkindness ,,but then all of a sudden I will see a spark of people remembering others and I am encouraged.
> I guess we all need reminders now and then that everyone is important and to be thoughtful and Kind.
> Hugs to you Hon
> Mel


That describes my everyday.  One minute I’ve got someone in my face complaining and being VERY unpleasant …usually because they don’t accept the rules and because I won’t break them. Then the next minute I’ve got someone coming to me thanking me for the care and patience I show their loved ones.   I’m still surprised on a daily basis the lack of understanding that we deal with after all this time.  I often want to scream WE DONT MAKE THESE RULES.  The rules make our work more difficult and yet we do it with a smile.


----------



## Etch

I know this is the Air Miles thread, but you guys have the most knowledge so I just have a quick question.

I had 3 one day tickets for WDW in my MDE account that expired on Sept.26/21.  I had it in my head that they would just revert to being a credit for what I paid for them if I didn't use them.  After the date past I expected there would be some type of credit post in my MDE but I don't see anything.  Should I have a credit somewhere for those tickets or was I supposed to call something?

Thanks in advance and I hope you all have a great Christmas!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Etch said:


> I know this is the Air Miles thread, but you guys have the most knowledge so I just have a quick question.
> 
> I had 3 one day tickets for WDW in my MDE account that expired on Sept.26/21.  I had it in my head that they would just revert to being a credit for what I paid for them if I didn't use them.  After the date past I expected there would be some type of credit post in my MDE but I don't see anything.  Should I have a credit somewhere for those tickets or was I supposed to call something?
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope you all have a great Christmas!


*The dollar value of what you *paid* for them, however that happened, is attached to your account but only visible to Disney. You can call to have that applied to any other type of ticket media - can't be used for anything else but you can apply towards special events like Afterhours/parties or even annual passes. You  can only access that credit directly through Disney either over the phone or onsite.*


----------



## Etch

Donald - my hero said:


> The dollar value of what you *paid* for them, however that happened, is attached to your account but only visible to Disney.



Great!  Thanks so much for the info Jacqueline!  I was sure I remembered you guys saying that there would be a credit for the amount.


----------



## bababear_50

Got my BMO Food & Beverage Airmiles tonight.

December 20, 2021

FOOD AND BEVERAGE PROMO
+150
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Got my BMO Food & Beverage Airmiles tonight.
> 
> December 20, 2021
> View attachment 632283
> FOOD AND BEVERAGE PROMO
> +150
> Hugs Mel


Somehow I managed that one too.  Perhaps it was the 10 day period that I Uber'd dinner 4 times


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Got my BMO Food & Beverage Airmiles tonight.
> 
> December 20, 2021
> View attachment 632283
> FOOD AND BEVERAGE PROMO
> +150
> Hugs Mel


Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't sure if the places I ventured counted....but apparently they did.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*happy day!
*


----------



## bababear_50

December 21, 2021

OCT BONUS BOOM 3 OFFERS
+95

YES!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Yeah! I didn't even remember doing the October Bonus Boom. LOL It IS a happy day!


----------



## ottawamom

Got mine also. I like starting the year off with a clean slate (as it were).


----------



## AngelDisney

Mine posted too! Yay!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Happy holidays all. We are doing good so far. It feels fairly safe . Boys got their second vax at Walgreens super easy. I’ve found 2 boxes of 2 rapid tests $14 each so $7 a test, most places are sold out. Hoping to scrounge up a few more boxes.. 
Seaworld tomorrow, discovery Cove Xmas day and home and straight back to reality . 
no matter what happens we needed this .. badly


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Happy holidays all. We are doing good so far. It feels fairly safe . Boys got their second vax at Walgreens super easy. I’ve found 2 boxes of 2 rapid tests $14 each so $7 a test, most places are sold out. Hoping to scrounge up a few more boxes..
> Seaworld tomorrow, discovery Cove Xmas day and home and straight back to reality .
> no matter what happens we needed this .. badly



Merry Christmas Hon
Have a great Holiday!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

This Metro flyer is a bit fuzzy but I believe it says spend $125 get 125 Airmiles.
I'll be able to get a better look tomorrow but it might also only be good for a couple of days ,,, not sure yet.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-december-23-to-29/allHugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Here we go much easier to see.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's been a bit since i dropped the links for the flyers, why not go for it!? I haven't really looked closely but I will comment on the metro threshold - if you haven't used the coupons in your app for the foodbank bags they're still valid so you can buy one of each size and have that count towards your $125 and snag another 60 miles, not sure how much they cost but i think they start at $5??

ALL SOBEYS FLYERS

ALL FOODLAND FLYERS

ALL IGA FLYERS

ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS

ALL METRO FLYERS*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's been a bit since i dropped the links for the flyers, why not go for it!? I haven't really looked closely but I will comment on the metro threshold - if you haven't used the coupons in your app for the foodbank bags they're still valid so you can buy one of each size and have that count towards your $125 and snag another 60 miles, not sure how much they cost but i think they start at $5??
> 
> ALL SOBEYS FLYERS
> 
> ALL FOODLAND FLYERS
> 
> ALL IGA FLYERS
> 
> ALL SAFEWAY FLYERS
> 
> ALL METRO FLYERS*


Did I miss something?  Is there a BB coupon for Metro food bank bags?  I just purchased one today.


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> Did I miss something?  Is there a BB coupon for Metro food bank bags?  I just purchased one today.



I didn't know there was one either.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Did I miss something?  Is there a BB coupon for Metro food bank bags?  I just purchased one today.





damo said:


> I didn't know there was one either.


*no,  it's been in my offers for over a month on both cards ....



*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *no,  it's been in my offers for over a month on both cards ....
> View attachment 632697
> View attachment 632698
> View attachment 632699
> View attachment 632700*



But it's not a Bonus Boost offer.   I think that's what Tinkerone thought you had said and that's what I thought after reading what she thought....but of course you didn't say that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Holy miles gang! Check out all 4 ways to load/opt in  for offers from Metro this week!

This is what i have available and where i found them:*

*Spend $125 get 125 miles - flyer offer also a B3 coupon if you need another one*
*Spend $100 get 120 miles PLUS another $15 on irresistible products for 15 miles - came in an email that needed to be activated*
*Spend $140 get 140 miles - found in my offers on the Metro App*
*Spend $20 on irresistible products get 20 using the B3 coupon*

*So for me? Spend $140 and make sure $20 of those are on irresistible items will earn me a whopping 420 miles!!!! Note that not all of these will print on your receipts *


----------



## bababear_50

Got home from Sobeys rushed shop and crazy lady in the fresh produce dept. ,,, realized I forgot 
1. eggs
2. shredded cheese
3. whip cream,,, I mean who can eat fruit salad without it.?
I also need a gift basket which should get me 25 Bonus Airmiles.
And I am short a $50 G.C. (not sure how I did that).
So I will make a quick Metro stop tomorrow morning 
Bingo I just got an email..... spend $40 get 50 Bonus Airmiles at Metro.!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Holy miles gang! Check out all 4 ways to load/opt in  for offers from Metro this week!
> 
> This is what i have available and where i found them:*
> 
> *Spend $125 get 125 miles - flyer offer also a B3 coupon if you need another one*
> *Spend $100 get 120 miles PLUS another $15 on irresistible products for 15 miles - came in an email that needed to be activated*
> *Spend $140 get 140 miles - found in my offers on the Metro App*
> *Spend $20 on irresistible products get 20 using the B3 coupon*
> 
> *So for me? Spend $140 and make sure $20 of those are on irresistible items will earn me a whopping 420 miles!!!! Note that not all of these will print on your receipts *



I spent $170 pre tax but only the $125 for 125 AM (plus some other variable ones), the spend $100 get 120 didn't work or just didn't show up any way. But it does say they won't appear on the receipt so maybe they will still come later.


----------



## tinkerone

My Metro offer was spend $50 get 100 AM's.  Nice offer but I probably won't use it.  Not a lot I need and gift cards don't count.  I'll wait for the next offer to come.

And to all, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE EVE


----------



## kristabelle13

Has anyone done the Shell B3 lottery purchase? Can you just buy $20 in scratch tix? (I’m thinking stocking stuffers)


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Has anyone done the Shell B3 lottery purchase? Can you just buy $20 in scratch tix? (I’m thinking stocking stuffers)



That's what I did


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Has anyone done the Shell B3 lottery purchase? Can you just buy $20 in scratch tix? (I’m thinking stocking stuffers)


Hi Hon
I did the 4$ scratch tickets (cash for life) 4x5=20$
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Thank you both!  Will handle that tonight. It’s #9 for me - but 2 others haven’t posted  so will do it as a back up


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## bababear_50

Oh My!
My little Blue Belle did it! 
We finally did three fill ups in a month.
I got my second 50 Bonus Airmiles.


December 24, 2021

50 FOR 2X30L OR 100 FOR 3X30L
+50
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*merry Christmas from mocha! 

No she's not overly annoyed,  that's just her resting cat face.  She left it on for over an hour,  even showed her friends the squirrels how embarrassing she was 
*


----------



## ottawamom

I am glad you posted that caption because I was going to say she doesn't look impressed. She's such a good sport.


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Holidays from Mochi!
(She was not pleased at all!)


----------



## bababear_50

Merry Christmas from my 3 Moss Balls ,,, (my only pet) .
I know,,,,  I know,,, but I don't have any other pets. lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just posted in the PC thread about my new air fryer and what i chose to make for my first attempt - not fries, but a safe-for-me Coconut Chocolate Cheesecake. I won't post it all here again but you can go look at the process if'n you're interested

Donald's cooking up a storm!

*


----------



## tinkerone

Merry Christmas to all!  Hope your day is filled with joy and lots and lots of gifts


----------



## ottawamom

That cake looks yummy Jacqueline.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Last chance for some big miles online gang! 10x sitewide plus many stores with their own bonus AND the Gold/Onyx multiplier, get clicking!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*woah, I placed an Amazon order at 7:30 this morning that won't get delivered to my son and his wife until Sunday and the miles are already in my account! I ordered from The Source after dinner last night, the delivery is set for tomorrow and those miles just popped up as well. Why don't they post this easily during big promos?!*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *woah, I placed an Amazon order at 7:30 this morning that won't get delivered to my son and his wife until Sunday and the miles are already in my account! I ordered from The Source after dinner last night, the delivery is set for tomorrow and those miles just popped up as well. Why don't they post this easily during big promos?!*


----------



## bababear_50

Quick view of the flyers and the only thing I see for me is buy 4 boxes Town House cracker get 50 Airmiles.(Sobeys).
2 for $5.50.
There is a Seafood buy 25$ get 25 Airmiles at Sobeys but I am allergic to shellfish so it's a no go for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

No airmiles for me this week. Just lots of veggies as the freezer is well stocked with meat.


----------



## ottawamom

Year end homework time. Go into your Airmiles account. Select to look at transactions for the whole year. Click on the page to highlight all the transactions then right click to print. Print the file to a PDF and store it in a safe Airmiles file.

Most transactions (grocery stores anyway) have posted already and this is a good time to capture the year that was as they will disappear at the stroke of midnight on the 31st.


----------



## bababear_50

Holy smoke I met my match this morning.
A couple buying Granola bars and collecting airmiles.
60 boxes ,,,they had some sort of coupon which Sobeys honored for money off.
It took the cashier forever to ring them all in. (all 60 coupons ).
Maybe I need to start watching for coupons.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Usually those coupons are one coupon per transaction. I would have loved a coupon that you could use more than one in a transaction. Extreme couponing meets AM. Quite the combination.


----------



## kristabelle13

For those who have used the onyx personal shopper - they say it takes 10 days for them to purchase - but realistically how long did it take? #impatient lol


----------



## rella's fan

kristabelle13 said:


> For those who have used the onyx personal shopper - they say it takes 10 days for them to purchase - but realistically how long did it take? #impatient lol


 Probably depends on what you're buying but I sent them a link to a video game I wanted on Amazon and they got right back to me with the number of miles required and once I confirmed I wanted it, only took around 3 or 4 days.


----------



## kristabelle13

rella's fan said:


> Probably depends on what you're buying but I sent them a link to a video game I wanted on Amazon and they got right back to me with the number of miles required and once I confirmed I wanted it, only took around 3 or 4 days.


Amazing! Thanks for the response  I sent them a link to something on sale and so I’m hoping they buy quickly before a) it sells out or b) the sale ends! Haha! That’s great about Amazon too- I’m thinking about getting a spin bike on there - so glad they (potentially) can buy things off Amazon.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Happy New Year, everyone!  Here's to collecting ALL the MILES in 2022!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I closed out 2021's hunting with a banner day!*

*Stopped at Sobey's to pick up granola bars & crackers. Spent $29.83 got 146 miles*
*Stopped at Metro to pick up milk, oatmeal & a pizza. Spent $24.97 got 35 miles*
*Stopped at Shell to squeeze 30.001 L of gas into Frederick and pick up a lottery ticket.(just checked it, phooey didn't win anything) Spent $49.30 and got 56 miles*
*Used my Samsung pay for the 3 to snag another 50 miles*
*Placed an order thru Staples for tax software and other stuff just for me. Spent $64.23 and will earn 125 miles (had a coupon to get extra 80 miles)*
*Total spent $168.33 and snagged 412 miles, not half bad considering that's including Metro AND Online shopping!!

Total miles posted to the main card in 2021 18,583 and I've got close to 2000 outstanding from various **transactions.

Secondary card was slow, rarely used it but B3 netted some decent miles, including the hotel stay on Boxing Day for our quick visit to see the kids - all 5 of us except one of us have 3 jabs- which posted on the 30th. Total posted on that card only 1,110*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *I closed out 2021's hunting with a banner day!*
> 
> *Stopped at Sobey's to pick up granola bars & crackers. Spent $29.83 got 146 miles*
> *Stopped at Metro to pick up milk, oatmeal & a pizza. Spent $24.97 got 35 miles*
> *Stopped at Shell to squeeze 30.001 L of gas into Frederick and pick up a lottery ticket.(just checked it, phooey didn't win anything) Spent $49.30 and got 56 miles*
> *Used my Samsung pay for the 3 to snag another 50 miles*
> *Placed an order thru Staples for tax software and other stuff just for me. Spent $64.23 and will earn 125 miles (had a coupon to get extra 80 miles)*
> *Total spent $168.33 and snagged 412 miles, not half bad considering that's including Metro AND Online shopping!!
> 
> Total miles posted to the main card in 2021 18,583 and I've got close to 2000 outstanding from various **transactions.
> 
> Secondary card was slow, rarely used it but B3 netted some decent miles, including the hotel stay on Boxing Day for our quick visit to see the kids - all 5 of us except one of us have 3 jabs- which posted on the 30th. Total posted on that card only 1,110*


Wow that's awesome!  I'm just over 10,000, but I haven't been keeping up with the AM collecting this year.  Need to be more on top of it next year to get enough for a few more tickets for next trip!


----------



## cari12

Happy New Year!
In 2021 I collected 15,294 miles which is a record for me. 2020 was just over 14,000 and 2019 around 13,500. 
I am still waiting for my Air Canada AM refund for one of our covid cancelled  flights which is over 6,000 AM.


----------



## juniorbugman

In 2021 on my card I collected 8321 but I made use of 13,528 miles on groceries and the infamous PS5.  Now trying to build those points back up.  
My Mom's card collected 6697 and used 2565 but those were probably all on groceries and stuff.  But her status is now Onyx so it was good that I split my miles when I could between my card and hers.  I actually get to cash in her miles as well for groceries so I can cash in the miles that I earn for her.


----------



## bababear_50

Well I did have two Universal trips on Airmiles planned so I now they have been returned I have a healthy stockpile in my account.
A little over 51,000 last year. I did manage to spend about 30,000 on rewards and groceries.
I barely used my son's card this year.
This year food costs will be more of a priority for me. I may be using PC optimum more. (No Frills).

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> Amazing! Thanks for the response  I sent them a link to something on sale and so I’m hoping they buy quickly before a) it sells out or b) the sale ends! Haha! That’s great about Amazon too- I’m thinking about getting a spin bike on there - so glad they (potentially) can buy things off Amazon.


The thing I wanted is now not available so I suspect I’m out of luck.  I guess I’ll try again some other time. Their process is like molasses. Not very helpful, eh? Or not helpful for anything remotely time sensitive. Oh well, I’ll take that as a sign and try again with other items. I want to see if I can get them to purchase a couch from IKEA lol but I suspect they’ll take too long….


----------



## Debbie

I just double-checked my statement for the year. I earned 6490 pts, and used 12547 pts, well really 8387 because I cancelled a hotel room yesterday, so 4160 went back into the pot. I am thrilled with what I spent my points on. Aside from groceries and gas, I also redeemed points for things for the new house, and gifts for the girl in the basement.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> I just double-checked my statement for the year. I earned 6490 pts, and used 12547 pts, well really 8387 because I cancelled a hotel room yesterday, so 4160 went back into the pot. I am thrilled with what I spent my points on. Aside from groceries and gas, I also redeemed points for things for the new house, *and gifts for the girl in the basement. *


I have obviously been watching to many crime shows because what came to my mind instantly was, well, a girl in the basement but not by choice.


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I have obviously been watching to many crime shows because what came to my mind instantly was, well, a girl in the basement but not by choice.


Some days!


----------



## CanadianKrista

I have 31,523 collected in the last 12 months, but I'm pretty sure that includes the 12000 refund for my 2020 flights.  I'm not actually sure how I did that well, honestly.  Lots of amazon, I guess   I did do all the Sobey's gift card promos, I'm quite sure sobeys and BMO were my big earners.  I didn't do my usual detailed tracking this year, my heart just wasn't in it.  And this morning I called to cancel our March Break cruise, so I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We collected just short of 15,000 AM this year.  Not bad, considering we don't shop much at Safeway.  I'm just going over the last of my spread sheets to see where we received the bulk of our points.  So far, shell is pulling ahead for us.  Considering all the travelling we do, and with 3 vehicles going different directions everyday, I am not surprised.


----------



## mort1331

Alright you are all bragging about how well you did this year, I might as well jump in and brag too......1534 am for the year....thats right I cleared 1500.....
I think its clear I switched almost all to pcpoints this year as what I redeem on has dropped off with AM. I really just used for Disney tickets, and now that there is no discount on them anymore, I get more bang with pcpoints right now.
I also switched to Aeroplan, but that was for flights and buddy pass, as well the bonus points paid for car rental,,ya.
Glad lots of you are still doing great with the points,,,keep it up as long as it works for you,,every point system is a bonus.


----------



## kristabelle13

kristabelle13 said:


> The thing I wanted is now not available so I suspect I’m out of luck.  I guess I’ll try again some other time. Their process is like molasses. Not very helpful, eh? Or not helpful for anything remotely time sensitive. Oh well, I’ll take that as a sign and try again with other items. I want to see if I can get them to purchase a couch from IKEA lol but I suspect they’ll take too long….


I think I spoke too soon - they processed it this morning….but let me tell ya - I think I got a deal.

I got a Cricut machine bundle that was on sale - for 2275 AM?!  The list price is $697 - it is currently on sale for $360 - and when I requested it/quotes  - it was on sale for $200.

i don’t know if I’m built for the Cricut life (lol) but we’re going to find out


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kristabelle13 said:


> I got a Cricut machine bundle that was on sale - for 2275 AM?! The list price is $697 - it is currently on sale for $360 - and when I requested it/quotes - it was on sale for $200.
> 
> i don’t know if I’m built for the Cricut life (lol) but we’re going to find out


Can I just say I'm as green as a jellybean lol.  I would LOVE one...but don't know how much I would actually use it.  If I could find a little neiche as a side hustle, I would totally get one!  Enjoy your purchase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to get to Safeway today.  Purchased the granola bars and used 10.00 CM for an extra 25 AM as well.  So for just over 16.00 I got 121 AM.  And now my teenage/adult kids will love me for stocking up on granola bars again!!!!  Hoping for another blue Friday item our family eats!!!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Can I just say I'm as green as a jellybean lol.  I would LOVE one...but don't know how much I would actually use it.  If I could find a little neiche as a side hustle, I would totally get one!  Enjoy your purchase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don’t know how much I’ll use it either…. BUT I’ll try to make some greeting cards for birthdays etc and justify that I’m saving $5/card lol  We’ll see. Literally before 2 weeks ago, I knew that Cricut existed. I did not know what it did


----------



## tinkerone

kristabelle13 said:


> I don’t know how much I’ll use it either…. BUT I’ll try to make some greeting cards for birthdays etc and justify that I’m saving $5/card lol  We’ll see. Literally before 2 weeks ago, I knew that Cricut existed. I did not know what it did


Let me know how you make out.  I would LOVE one but not sure I could get my head around it.  It could just be another hobby I try and put aside.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH-EM-GEE! I would love a Cricut like that!!! I had the tiny lil baby that's no longer supported and had so much fun with it. I've spent far too much time looking at ads, dreaming of getting a new one and what i would make. The posibilities are endless now BTW, you can do more than just cards - t-shirt transfers, stickers, cling-type things for your phone/mug/magic bands even. *


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mort1331 said:


> Alright you are all bragging about how well you did this year, I might as well jump in and brag too......1534 am for the year....thats right I cleared 1500.....
> I think its clear I switched almost all to pcpoints this year as what I redeem on has dropped off with AM. I really just used for Disney tickets, and now that there is no discount on them anymore, I get more bang with pcpoints right now.
> I also switched to Aeroplan, but that was for flights and buddy pass, as well the bonus points paid for car rental,,ya.
> Glad lots of you are still doing great with the points,,,keep it up as long as it works for you,,every point system is a bonus.


I've been focusing more on my PC points as well.  Used $1300 last year in PC points and about $1,000 of AM cash.  I find it much easier to get bonus points with Shoppers as they always have stuff I need on sale at a good price during the bonus days.  It's easier to use them up too at no frills or superstore for groceries (then throw that money saved on a disney GC or into a travel fund).  It's hard to hit the bonuses at safeway as it's so overpriced.  My BMO AM mastercard gets us the most AM but I need to look at some other options for CC that might work better and are more flexible for redemptions.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've done ok, I can't really say how many I earned because there were a few refunds of hotels. I have discovered that I can earn aeroplan on Uber Eats (we order at least a couple times a week, I always say I should stop but it never happens!) so that will probably give me a flight by the end of the year lol. My AM seem to be used for hotels though I did use a bunch for a Disney ticket in October.


----------



## marchingstar

Belated Happy New Year to you all!

I have been so behind with air miles this year. Just checked and I netted under 6,000 for the year! Nowhere near my norm, but it wasn’t a normal year so I’m okay with it. I also focused much more on PC points and I redeemed about $1200 worth, so overall still a good year of points.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*if you've been waiting for some miles connected to online shopping you should look at your account! Here's what I found today,  all the extras I've been expecting for the ONYX bonus

The miles from hubby's computer

And from the new soundbar and  few stragglers from Amazon
*


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *if you've been waiting for some miles connected to online shopping you should look at your account! Here's what I found today,  all the extras I've been expecting for the ONYX bonus*



I got a whopping 16!!!!


----------



## tinkerone

damo said:


> I got a whopping 16!!!!


I got none but I guess I would have had to do some online shopping.   

I will say that the AM's for the Chapters GC I ordered posted twice for some reason.   When I actually placed a real order with Chapters, those AM's posted twice as well.   I also received another 6 AM's from them yesterday and I have no idea why.


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't get any for my online purchases. I did get the bonus boom for online twice though. Not sure why. Going to Metro this weekend, if I spend $100, I get 110. I think.


----------



## bababear_50

4 whole Airmiles for an online shop at Walmart for me.

Wow that's alot of Airmiles shop Airmiles Jacqueline! Well Done!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Anyone else shop at Metro yesterday for the spend $100 get 100 ams deal and the miles not show up on the receipt?  Just want to make sure that I'm not the only one.  I hate it when they do it that way.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Anyone else shop at Metro yesterday for the spend $100 get 100 ams deal and the miles not show up on the receipt?


*if it's the one that you had to opt in for either thru an email or the app it doesn't show on your receipt but it will post to your account. It comes from head office not the local store so it will appear as a separate posting and only say bonus product - i could be wrong on the actual wording but I know it's separate and not from the store because ours seems to post in batches and we often wait at least a month to see those miles actually post *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hi all.....I've been trying to stay off the interwebs and keep myself busy with other things.  I'm off work again.  We've got an outbreak at work.  Fortunately it's all staff....nearly 40 of them.   It started on the 24th and I worked through the first couple of days of it but I had planned a couple of days off around NYE before this even started.  Those 2 days have now turned into over a week and it is going to carry over into at least the middle of next week.  At the moment I don't feel like I've used my time all that wisely...wishing I had accomplished more.  I started painting our spare room yesterday and that's a bit of a big job so that will get finished hopefully before I go back to work.  Oh how I HATE painting ceilings!  

So AM......  I managed 9922 this year.  Normally I would be around 14,000.  DD's card is 2504.  Normally that would be around 4000.   I don't keep spreadsheets of anything so I have no idea what the cause of the big reduction.  I suppose partially that without having WDW trips there just isn't as much motivation.  Also, probably the fact that work wise I'm shoulder a lot more this past year and by the time my day is done I just go home and crash.  I know that I've let a lot of miles go. I had the intention of going after them but just didn't.   

Happy New Year and better AMing for us all!


----------



## rella's fan

Just wondering if Staples takes a long time to post?  I've been waiting for a significant number of miles since October and just wondered if it always takes this long?


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> Just wondering if Staples takes a long time to post?  I've been waiting for a significant number of miles since October and just wondered if it always takes this long?


My Staples airmiles usually post quite quickly --within a week or two.
I would definitely be calling or Chatting with Airmiles.
Good Luck
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Max -A- Miles Flyer
Jan 13 to Jan 19th.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-january-13-to-192/all
Happy Safe Shopping.
Hugs
Mel

I might have a look for a new Brita Water Filter and some Activia Smoothies.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see a few items that I think I'll buy that we use ( or my ds's will gobble up - pizza pops lol) that I can score a few more AM.  I do like some of those lean cuisine meals to have in the freezer at work for lunches.  I also see the sweet kale salad mix as well.   I guess Safeway will be getting some of my money this week!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick in and out morning shop at Sobeys,,, (store was empty but yeah it was 7:10 Am) .
I picked up some Method cleaners for my sister and sister in-law.
8 bottle x 4.49=$35.92
= 200 Airmiles.


I am going to give them a try as my sister inlaw likes that they are eco friendly ,,although I am sensitive to fragrances and have sensitive skin.

here's an article I found on them.

https://www.safehouseholdcleaning.com/review-method-glass-cleaner/
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Update but lesson learned: AM withdrew the miles to buy the Cricut at sale price. But by the time they went to buy, sale was over and nothing has happened because they are waiting for the price to drop back to where they quoted.  so I cancelled the request and they’ll re-deposit the miles into my account.


----------



## mernin

Hi All.  I'm remembering at the end of December a redeem 95 airmiles at Sobeys (MB) for a bonus but I can't seem to find it and pretty sure I didn't receive the bonus on my receipts or in my account.  Does anyone remember or have a link to the flyer then?


----------



## ottawamom

Here's the flyer Sobeys flyer.

It usually takes 4-6 weeks for Sobeys to post the bonus AM. They won't appear on your receipt.


----------



## mernin

ottawamom said:


> Here's the flyer Sobeys flyer.
> 
> It usually takes 4-6 weeks for Sobeys to post the bonus AM. They won't appear on your receipt.


Thank you!  I normally don’t have cash miles so don’t do these but I happened to this time around. I didn’t know it would take them that long so I’ll make myself a note to check back about them.


----------



## kristabelle13

I did the ShellGo+ Italian cooking class tonight and it was REALLY well done. The instructor was awesome and I learned a lot and will totally be able to apply the learning. Well worth the $25 (+bottle of wine). What a perfect winter night activity.


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I did the ShellGo+ Italian cooking class tonight and it was REALLY well done. The instructor was awesome and I learned a lot and will totally be able to apply the learning. Well worth the $25 (+bottle of wine). What a perfect winter night activity.



So happy for you
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well...I went back to work for 3 days last week.  Been off again since last Friday....sadly it's now a full blown outbreak.   I suspect I'll be off for this entire week, maybe longer.   On the up side I finished painting the bedroom and will finish putting everything back together today.  Then moving on to either organizing work stuff for tax prep.....probably should do that now as I hate it and it's always a solid 8hrs plus worth of work.   Then I'm going to start painting my living room.....OMG another ceiling    The way my luck goes that will be a sure fire way to get the call to go back to work!

So how has everyone faired with the blizzard?   DH went to work yesterday for an entire 2 hours before they decided to close...how stupid.  Poor guy came home and spent hours clearing the driveway even through it was still snowing.  He spilled oil on the top of the snow blower so it was smoking and some lady came along and asked if his car was on fire After dinner he goes back out and has a second go at it....then stalks the window until 10:30 hoping the plow would go by so he could clean out the end of the driveway again.  No luck...of course they come by at some point in the night.  We are super lucky in that we live 3 houses in from a main street that the plow turns off of and brings a sh#t ton on snow with it to spread across the end of our driveway.   It was a gorgeous pile this morning that was approx 4ft tall and maybe 4ft wide.  Poor guy was outside at 6:45 trying to just make enough space to get the car out and had to do it with just a shovel.  So now I'll head out around noon and take a stab at it......here's where the real fun will start.   My neighbour has a ridiculously large snow blower that he procured a couple of months ago.  He will stand in his bedroom window  watching while I'm outside shoveling....I don't often use our blower because I don't enjoy smelling like gas after.   When I either finish or give up he will come out...do his own and not finish mine.  He will also shoot snow all over our driveway cuz he can't properly operate the blower.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> So how has everyone faired with the blizzard? DH went to work yesterday for an entire 2 hours before they decided to close...how stupid. Poor guy came home and spent hours clearing the driveway even through it was still snowing. He spilled oil on the top of the snow blower so it was smoking and some lady came along and asked if his car was on fire After dinner he goes back out and has a second go at it....then stalks the window until 10:30 hoping the plow would go by so he could clean out the end of the driveway again. No luck...of course they come by at some point in the night. We are super lucky in that we live 3 houses in from a main street that the plow turns off of and brings a sh#t ton on snow with it to spread across the end of our driveway. It was a gorgeous pile this morning that was approx 4ft tall and maybe 4ft wide. Poor guy was outside at 6:45 trying to just make enough space to get the car out and had to do it with just a shovel. So now I'll head out around noon and take a stab at it......here's where the real fun will start. My neighbour has a ridiculously large snow blower that he procured a couple of months ago. He will stand in his bedroom window watching while I'm outside shoveling....I don't often use our blower because I don't enjoy smelling like gas after. When I either finish or give up he will come out...do his own and not finish mine. He will also shoot snow all over our driveway cuz he can't properly operate the blower.


Wow.  

And he dh and sons will help out our elderly neighbor across the street as he is older now and has a harder time doing his whole driveway the way he likes it done.  He helped us out for years when we didn't have a snow blower.  Also...we are not sure about our new neighbors right beside us...there is a houseful of men, but yet the lady is always outside struggling to move the stupid amount of snow we have gotten this year in Alberta.  So dh and ds's go over to help her out as well.  Do you really NOT have an extra 20 minutes with your snowblower to help out a neighbor?  I remind my boys all the time we need to help others out in small ways.   Our world needs more kindness towards others right now.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro upcoming flyer
Buy $10 in Quick Tickets get 20 Bonus Airmiles
Jan 20- Jan 26
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-january-20-to-26/all
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late  

my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom! 

no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Can't even imagine how you're feeling given the whole not being given any warning. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*



hugs, jacqueline. i’m sorry for your loss, and that you and your kids weren’t given the chance to say goodbye.


----------



## ottawamom

So very sorry for your loss. One step at a time Jacqueline you'll get through all this.


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


This had to have been devastating, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  If there is anything that your little community here can do for you, please let us know.  If you want to share anything else, if you want to talk it out, feel free.  
Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom! *


I'm so sorry that you are going through this Jacqueline.  I always feel fortunate because we are a close-knit 3, sharing all the joys and grief. For your kids not to have had that opportunity to say goodbye is very sad. And, yes, supporting your mom was something that I'm sure you wanted to have the opportunity to do. 
May happy memories help you through this difficult time.


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


So sorry for your loss, Jacquline.


----------



## bababear_50

Hang in there Jacqueline.
Thinking of you and saying a few prayers ,,you will get through this Hon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*



Awww, I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through.


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


So sorry for your loss…it’s too bad they didn’t share so you could be there for them.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


My heartfelt condolences to you and your family!

When a goodbye is so unexpected and sudden, when the pain seems unbearable and the loss impossible, it is the wise heart that knows that sometimes it has to look back and remember in order to look forward and hope. May each lasting memory of all you shared ease your pain and gently bring comfort to your heart.

My prayers and thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Take care and stay strong!


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Jacqueline , 
So so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is incredibly tough no matter the circumstances but not having communication at that time is even more heartbreaking . 
Sending you peace and comfort and hugs from here. 
T


----------



## alohamom

@Donald - my hero   thinking of you


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*


I’m so sorry for your loss and the added hurt and frustration that your family caused you. Sending love and strength to you and your husband and kids to get through this hard time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us. Please everyone, talk to your families, keep each other in the loop, don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe, just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!


Sending you many many many tight hugs.  I am so sorry for the loss of your dad.  Just know that in the days and weeks to come, we will be thinking of you and supporting you.  Know that many of us here are available through dm if your struggling.  Some of us (me included) have grieved - and still grieve the loss of a parent.  Reach out if you feel you need to.   I'll be sending you and your little family lots of thoughts and prayers in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Jacqueline, I'm so sorry for your loss.  This must be so hard for your family to process.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Debbie

I'm so excited...  This is my 5 day offer. I'll just run out there and spend, spend, spend.  (and I am praying to the gods that nothing happens that I _have_ to spend this much in those five days.)


----------



## ottawamom

I got one for spending $200 get 30AM. Not happening this week.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah my offer from BMO is something I'm not going to use.

Get 105 Bonus Airmiles
when you activate your offer and spend $310 or more
on eligible home improvement and hardware purchases
using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *January 25, 2022*1.
Oh well.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I forgot
This is last week's offer
Not sure what they are thinking...


Get *70 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you activate your offer and spend a total of *$440* or more on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard by January 31, 2022.1​

Is turning out to be NO Gravy for me.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got spend $750 get 120 airmiles and must include  $190 on eligible groceries and $170 on eligible food and drink .before Jan 25 .yikes no thanks


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

I’m lucky this week. Received the following:  Get 100 bonus miles when you activate your offer and use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners by *January 25, 2022. *


----------



## hdrolfe

I guess I won this time!









Get *100*​
 
*AIR MILES®
Bonus Miles*​






when you activate your offer and use your
BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 1 participating partner
by *January 25, 2022*1.​


----------



## juniorbugman

For me there was a really good deal at Sobeys this week.  Buy 2 Stouffers meals 4.44 for the 2 and get 25 am so for a 17.96 spend I earned 100 airmiles.  I bought 8 this week and 8 last week so earned lots of miles on them this flyer.   Yes my family eats these meals since they are shift workers.


----------



## mernin

You all beat my BMO offer - I didn’t get one!


----------



## damo

Jiminyfan2020 said:


> I’m lucky this week. Received the following:  Get 100 bonus miles when you activate your offer and use your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners by *January 25, 2022. *



That's the one that I got too!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mernin said:


> You all beat my BMO offer - I didn’t get one!


*that's the same offer I got .... no offer!*


----------



## Etch

juniorbugman said:


> Yes my family eats these meals since they are shift workers.


The Mac & Cheese is actually really good!


----------



## juniorbugman

Etch said:


> The Mac & Cheese is actually really good!


They love that and the lasagne.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> For me there was a really good deal at Sobeys this week.  Buy 2 Stouffers meals 4.44 for the 2 and get 25 am so for a 17.96 spend I earned 100 airmiles.  I bought 8 this week and 8 last week so earned lots of miles on them this flyer.   Yes my family eats these meals since they are shift workers.



I really miss my Sobeys. My son will only eat two frozen meals - Stouffers Mac & Cheese (which perfectly fills his thermos) or their lasagna.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

i really have to take a close look at the flyers and decide where I can go shopping, otherwise it's just too crowded with people.  I keep having good luck with going exactly at store openings, although that's the last place I want to be at 7 am LOL


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't been to Sobeys in a while so they sent me a buy anything in the store get 50AM. I plan on doing it. I just logged into my Sobeys account and this particular offer is there 4 times. Will it stack, ie I purchase a banana and get 200AM or will I have to make 4 separate banana purchases to get the 200 (4x50)AM. (the banana is just an example I wouldn't do that although I could)

Thoughts?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I would have loved those big offers last month when I had to do repairs on my car   

No weird or outrageous offers for us this week.    I guess I'm not one of the " cool kids" lol.    Story of my life


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I haven't been to Sobeys in a while so they sent me a buy anything in the store get 50AM. I plan on doing it. I just logged into my Sobeys account and this particular offer is there 4 times. Will it stack, ie I purchase a banana and get 200AM or will I have to make 4 separate banana purchases to get the 200 (4x50)AM. (the banana is just an example I wouldn't do that although I could)
> 
> Thoughts?


Hmmmmm 
I am thinking 4 separate times.
But your guess is as good as mine.
Good Luck Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would have loved those big offers last month when I had to do repairs on my car
> 
> No weird or outrageous offers for us this week.    I guess I'm not one of the " cool kids" lol.    Story of my life


We love yah Pumpkin
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I haven't been to Sobeys in a while so they sent me a buy anything in the store get 50AM. I plan on doing it. I just logged into my Sobeys account and this particular offer is there 4 times. Will it stack, ie I purchase a banana and get 200AM or will I have to make 4 separate banana purchases to get the 200 (4x50)AM. (the banana is just an example I wouldn't do that although I could)
> 
> Thoughts?


I would do one at a time and check after each purchase to make sure they show on my receipt, that's if they show when purchase is made.  It almost sounds like they have made the error to print it more than once but it's actually only one offer.  I saw someone on the FB page post they had two of the same offer.  
BUT, I will tell you I have had that offer before, only once, and I actually did buy one banana.  If I had that offer 4 times, I wouldn't think twice about buying 4 separate banana's if I didn't need anything else.


----------



## juniorbugman

My Mom's card got the same offer and hers shows twice so I will do 2 shops one at Foodland and 1 at Sobeys and see what happens.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro offer
spend 40$ get 50 Airmiles.
I have till Jan 26th to use it.
Hmmmm I have to re look at the Flyer ,,,I am pretty stocked up right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Metro offer
> spend 40$ get 50 Airmiles.
> I have till Jan 26th to use it.
> Hmmmm I have to re look at the Flyer ,,,I am pretty stocked up right now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



mine was spend $100 get 110 AM. I'm not sure I'll do it though, I've been avoiding going to stores and their delivery service isn't as convenient as the others I have been using. Could use some AM though. Not sure what for but I'd find a use


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> mine was spend $100 get 110 AM. I'm not sure I'll do it though, I've been avoiding going to stores and their delivery service isn't as convenient as the others I have been using. Could use some AM though. Not sure what for but I'd find a use


Yeah I'm kind of in the same boat ,,I already picked up what I needed at Sobeys this morning.
Hmmmmmmm what could I stockpile............................... Hmmmmmmmmm...............   .................... lol,,,lol.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Metro offer
> spend 40$ get 50 Airmiles.
> I have till Jan 26th to use it.
> Hmmmm I have to re look at the Flyer ,,,I am pretty stocked up right now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I got that one too.  

 The MC offer I have is to spend $140 on eligible home improvement and hardware.   So I'm painting my main floor in an attempt to keep my self busy and out of trouble.....the T&C on this offer is as clear as mud.  It mentions paint and other stuff and some codes but it also says not everything qualifies.   I was planning to buy paint from Home Depot but my DD's friend works for Sherwin Williams so I'll ask him to get me the paint and hopefully it will count.  I'm thinking that Home Depot is too vague.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I got that one too.
> 
> The MC offer I have is to spend $140 on eligible home improvement and hardware.   So I'm painting my main floor in an attempt to keep my self busy and out of trouble.....the T&C on this offer is as clear as mud.  It mentions paint and other stuff and some codes but it also says not everything qualifies.   I was planning to buy paint from Home Depot but my DD's friend works for Sherwin Williams so I'll ask him to get me the paint and hopefully it will count.  I'm thinking that Home Depot is too vague.



I had to laugh because giving me a paintbrush and a can of paint is like.............................
*Double Trouble*... One time I got talking to a family member as I was holding (tilting) the can of paint all over the new carpeting.....yeah no one in my family lets me paint anymore...lol. Sherwin Williams has great paint though.

Have fun 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Metro offer
> spend 40$ get 50 Airmiles.
> I have till Jan 26th to use it.
> Hmmmm I have to re look at the Flyer ,,,I am pretty stocked up right now.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I never get any Metro spend offers even though I have started shopping there periodically.  Oh well the only thing I really buy from there is the in store baked sandwich bread.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I had to laugh because giving me a paintbrush and a can of paint is like.............................
> *Double Trouble*... One time I got talking to a family member as I was holding (tilting) the can of paint all over the new carpeting.....yeah no one in my family lets me paint anymore...lol. Sherwin Williams has great paint though.
> View attachment 640681
> Have fun
> Hugs
> Mel


LOL....after painting the oldest DD's condo (every square inch) in August I swore I was never going to paint again.  I was in so much pain....which my mom reminded me of this morning.  Half of my house needs a fresh coat of paint and I have a fantastic painter but I've got nothing but time right now.  Sooooo....I'm working on it and have set a limit of 2ish hours a day.   I easily spent an hour this morning just taping down drop cloths and moving everything.  I'm a very good painter which means super picky about the details and not so much as a drop of paint shall meet the floor.   My problem is that the arthritic joints don't enjoy going up and down the ladder anymore.  Every time I get myself into some project the knees regret my decision.  When DD moved out I had to paint her old room....every part of it was painted very dark purple  even the ceiling (I've hated that room for the last 20 years).   I spent 3 weeks working at it a few hours at a time and I got through it with no problems....well other than the problem that is took 2 coats of primer and 3 coats of paint.  I'm sure it's all in my head but I swear I can still see purple.  Youngest DD has moved into that room and she paid for the paint which was the Sherwin.  It was nice to work with but we will have to see how it wears over time.   Her friend said their only competitor is Benjamin Moore...which I love but will not pay the price.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think I've finally gone thru all the pictures for my dad's funeral. Such a hard task to watch him age before my eyes but a nice way to start saying goodbye 

Found this gem of him with the duck!
*


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I never get any Metro spend offers even though I have started shopping there periodically.  Oh well the only thing I really buy from there is the in store baked sandwich bread.


Hi Hon
Have you signed up to get offers from Metro? Just For Me?
https://www.metro.ca/en/just-for-me/my-tastes
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think I've finally gone thru all the pictures for my dad's funeral. Such a hard task to watch him age before my eyes but a nice way to start saying goodbye
> 
> Found this gem of him with the duck!
> View attachment 640696*


Awwww such a good memory Hon.
Thank you for sharing.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....after painting the oldest DD's condo (every square inch) in August I swore I was never going to paint again.  I was in so much pain....which my mom reminded me of this morning.  Half of my house needs a fresh coat of paint and I have a fantastic painter but I've got nothing but time right now.  Sooooo....I'm working on it and have set a limit of 2ish hours a day.   I easily spent an hour this morning just taping down drop cloths and moving everything.  I'm a very good painter which means super picky about the details and not so much as a drop of paint shall meet the floor.   My problem is that the arthritic joints don't enjoy going up and down the ladder anymore.  Every time I get myself into some project the knees regret my decision.  When DD moved out I had to paint her old room....every part of it was painted very dark purple  even the ceiling (I've hated that room for the last 20 years).   I spent 3 weeks working at it a few hours at a time and I got through it with no problems....well other than the problem that is took 2 coats of primer and 3 coats of paint.  I'm sure it's all in my head but I swear I can still see purple.  Youngest DD has moved into that room and she paid for the paint which was the Sherwin.  It was nice to work with but we will have to see how it wears over time.   Her friend said their only competitor is Benjamin Moore...which I love but will not pay the price.



I'm in the process of pushing myself to be more active ,,, however now I am  doing online education and it is a tad difficult to incorporate movement ,,,, but if I don't do something soon my joints are just going to start to seize up. 
Yeah Benjamin Moore is my favorite but my son used to work at Dulux Paint and got a decent discount. He just got a new office job so I am free to shop for paint where I want now. Be gentle on yourself and a hot soak with Epsom salts is wonderful!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Have you signed up to get offers from Metro? Just For Me?
> https://www.metro.ca/en/just-for-me/my-tastes
> Hugs
> Mel


Yup I have signed up but all I get are a few Air Miles bonus deals.  My sister gets lots of bonuses at Metro.   
Funny thing is she signed up for bonus deals with Independent Store (Loblaws grocery store at our cottage) and she gets a couple of free items as one of her offers every week and I get none.  I feel like Charlie Brown and his all I got was a rock.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Yup I have signed up but all I get are a few Air Miles bonus deals.  My sister gets lots of bonuses at Metro.
> Funny thing is she signed up for bonus deals with Independent Store (Loblaws grocery store at our cottage) and she gets a couple of free items as one of her offers every week and I get none.  I feel like Charlie Brown and his all I got was a rock.



Ah so sorry Hon.


When I first started collecting Airmiles Metro was the only place I collected them from.
It wasn't till I met Jacqueline here on this thread that I realized I could get Airmiles from Sobeys & Foodland.
Over time I have gotten less and less offers from Metro. Most weeks are 37 Airmiles at the most.
It's too bad because I could walk to Metro (on a nice day).
Oh well at least Foodland & Sobeys keep me in the game.

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think I've finally gone thru all the pictures for my dad's funeral. Such a hard task to watch him age before my eyes but a nice way to start saying goodbye
> 
> Found this gem of him with the duck!
> View attachment 640696*


So sorry for your lose.   That's a really cute pic.  You look just like your Dad.....every time you look in the mirror smile and think of him.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had to head out early this morning to clean off the car and shovel enough to move the car over the pile of snow that the plow had created when they did a pass thru the lot at 3 am (townhouse complex).  Came back in, washed my hair,  changed my clothes,  packed a lunch,  took my pills and headed back out to the car so I could head up the highway to meet my family at the funeral parlour. Crap! Stupid plow had come back and created another deeper pile behind my tiny car and that made me sweaty and 10 minutes late
> 
> my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Well sort of (I will be using Airmiles to pay for this trip).
I am searching for the best time to visit Florida in 2023?

I am a pool lounger.... not much of a swimmer ,,love flowers and gardens and sunshine ,,hot heat not so much.
I love shopping and souvenir hunting (got to find some Grinch stuff).
This whole I am retiring and can go when I want opens lots of doors!
My favourite time of year to visit Disney was back in the 1980's in the month of February.

So
What was your best / favourite time of the year to go to Disney / Universal?

Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Well sort of
> I am searching for the best time to visit Florida in 2023?
> 
> I am a pool lounger.... not much of a swimmer ,,love flowers and gardens and sunshine ,,hot heat not so much.
> I love shopping and souvenir hunting (got to find some Grinch stuff).
> This whole I am retiring and can go when I want opens lots of doors!
> My favourite time of year to visit Disney was back in the 1980's in the month of February.
> 
> So
> What was your best / favourite time of the year to go to Disney / Universal?
> 
> Hugs Mel



I like the beginning of December.  Weather is good, Christmas decorations are up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Well sort of
> I am searching for the best time to visit Florida in 2023?
> 
> I am a pool lounger.... not much of a swimmer ,,love flowers and gardens and sunshine ,,hot heat not so much.
> I love shopping and souvenir hunting (got to find some Grinch stuff).
> This whole I am retiring and can go when I want opens lots of doors!
> My favourite time of year to visit Disney was back in the 1980's in the month of February.
> 
> So
> What was your best / favourite time of the year to go to Disney / Universal?
> 
> Hugs Mel


Those winter months can be really nice but can also be cold.   I really like March, October and November.   I've had perfect weather in March but also had freezing cold weather.  LOL....we went from 28 all day to afternoon high of 11-12 all in one week.   Funny how we Canadians acclimate very quickly.....the morning we stepped out of our room to a temp of 4 we thought we were going to die.    The late fall months have more stable temps.  Even in December you can be wearing shorts and t-shirts.  I have friends that like to go the week before American Thanksgiving....they say the weather is great and it's on the quiet side.

If you want the coolest month of the year that is most likely January into the beginning of Feb.  We went once the last week on January and it was nice but we had to wear light jackets.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah I think being Canadian prepares us for some definite ups and downs in the weather dept. I remember taking my brother in Dec and we just about froze to death waiting to get into MK. I spent the whole trip trying to convince him that Dec was not always freezing cold.
March is a definite out now that I am retiring ,,,no more super expensive flights for me.
Lol.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My two favourite months are May (first two weeks or last week of April) and December (first week). Avoiding the Easter break and American Thanksgiving. Weather is nice in May and the crowds aren't bad. December, Christmas is in full bloom and the weather can still be really nice (or not). I've been thinking of also trying the week after Jersey Week but a week before Thanksgiving (it's supposed to be slow and Disney has some Christmas decorations out already.


----------



## ottawamom

I received a "we miss you" from Sobeys. I would get 50AM for purchasing almost anything in the store. DS went yesterday and did one shop he got the 50AM. He had another one in his my offers so I picked something up and used his card today and got another 50AM. (He had 2 separate 50AM offers on his card and I wasn't sure if they would stack or not).

I had 4 on my card. 1st purchase 50AM, second purchased (same day) nothing. DH card 1st purchase 50AM, second purchase (same day) nothing. I will head back out and do mine and DH card again on Wednesday. I will see if DS will stop in and pick something else up using my card 2X (I got the offer 4X on my card) as I don't want to waste easy miles.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> /T Off Topic
> Well sort of (I will be using Airmiles to pay for this trip).
> I am searching for the best time to visit Florida in 2023?
> 
> I am a pool lounger.... not much of a swimmer ,,love flowers and gardens and sunshine ,,hot heat not so much.
> I love shopping and souvenir hunting (got to find some Grinch stuff).
> This whole I am retiring and can go when I want opens lots of doors!
> My favourite time of year to visit Disney was back in the 1980's in the month of February.
> 
> So
> What was your best / favourite time of the year to go to Disney / Universal?


We went the week after the American Thanksgiving.  That was the best trip we have ever had there.  We had +25 temps. low crowds everywhere.  Universal was walk on for the days we were there.  I know that time of year can be iffy for temperatures...but honestly, it was the best experience we have ever had.


----------



## bababear_50

I shall be so happy to see the new flyers come out....YEAH February soon! I am so done with January .
Hugs Mel


----------



## bakerworld

Donald - my hero said:


> ~ *my dad died early yesterday morning and while it truly was a blessing I really wish my family had communicated more with us.  Please everyone,  talk to your families,  keep each other in the loop,  don't assume that someone else had texted or called! We had no idea that he tested positive for COVID-19 over 2 weeks ago, that they'd already given the funeral director a heads-up before Christmas that he was failing quickly. Perhaps my kids might have liked to say goodbye to their Papa ☹ and maybe,  just maybe I might have wanted to support my mom!
> 
> no shopping happening for me this week,  don't care how many miles I might get or what's on sale! I grabbed a carton on milk at Rexall when I was picking up some scripts and that was hard enough*



Sorry for your loss. 

Another aspect of family communication of a chronically ill parent is listening to progeny pleading for them not to 'give in' (like they have a choice ) and seeing other progeny avoid them. My mother would watch me watching her and say, "What are you waiting for?" and I answer, "Just for you to tell me what you want so I can give it to you." My kids understood they were loosing their GMom but nobody, including I, knew how to say bye.

Having lost both my parents and the brother begging my mother not to die, I feel for your loss. **hugs**


----------



## TammyLynn33

Just a quick update here as it’s been crazy busy. Moved big kid to college into res on a sat moved him home the Monday am. He missed a prerequisite by 2% and apparently grades weren’t posted until after he moved in. Sat night he was at my hotel and we were planning out his schedule Sunday am his schedule at breakfast had disappeared . And of course no one on Sunday to talk to. So his program is now 5 year and we are driving up
one night a week and staying over he goes to his one in person class and we drive home. Im working 2 or 3 12 hour shifts and as of now HS kiddo is home too. I’m exhausted . 
I just booked a hotel in Nfalls NY for a wkend in February . Hoping to get daughter boosted. Will cross the Friday night get tested found a place for $100 USD pp 6 hour turn around and will take the kiddos to see sons buddy play hockey in Buffalo that weekend  ( ex is in Toronto for work so littles will stay in nfalls Canada with him that weekend I’m terrified he will get covid amd throw a big monkey wrench into the plans how he hasn’t got it already with his ill fitting cloth masks and being in the road 80% of the time is beyond me .
Little has a hockey tourney the second weekend in feb like 4 hours away, house league  and an expensive but yet crappy hotel , ( microtel $196 a night ) kid hasn’t been on the ice since nov I’m not too interested in going at this point. Grr and since I work just weekends that’s two weekends off, not sure I can swing it .. 
that’s all with us .. praying things get better really already need that June Disney trip. Amazing what 36 hours a week in health care and 4 kids can do to you..
Hope you all are well
T


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bakerworld said:


> My kids understood they were loosing their GMom but nobody, including I, knew how to say bye.


 This sentence sums it up perfectly. Your mind understands it, but your heart doesn't want it to happen. Hoping that the waves of grief get easier to cross and that the memories you have of them will help you ride those waves of grief.


----------



## bababear_50

Look at the tummy on this little guy......



But if I buy 4 boxes I get 50 Airmiles...... Hmmmmm.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Look at the tummy on this little guy......
> View attachment 642338
> 
> 
> But if I buy 4 boxes I get 50 Airmiles...... Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



There is no drooly icon to react with but oh those are so good.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Look at the tummy on this little guy......
> View attachment 642338
> 
> 
> But if I buy 4 boxes I get 50 Airmiles...... Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh I would like to find the cherry ones but I don't need 4 boxes.


----------



## bababear_50

My son says the cream cheese & strawberry  ones are the bEST!!!
lol
Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today. $128 for 251 AM. Bought the Nature Valley granola bars buy 10 get 95 AM and got the bonus 100AM for spending over $125. 
Had a loaded offer all month for buy 2 Panache ice creams get 30 AM and all month it was $7.49 each,too expensive. This week it’s $5.49 so I bought  2. However the miles didn’t show in the receipt. Called My Offers and they will add them for me.


----------



## bababear_50

*Napoleon Portable Electric Grill
Canadian Made*








Ok,,, I did not ask the Airmiles gatekeeper for permission ,,,lol
* sorry hdrolfe*


I thought and thought about it and then after 1 week of thinking about it I hit
CASH in some Airmiles and pre order it. 4,347 Airmiles (110 Bonus Airmiles back).
It's not a park pass to Universal but I am Very happy with my choice.
I did go to Canadian Tire to see last years model. ($ 499.99 plus Tax .)

Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I thought and thought about it and then after 1 week of thinking about it I hit
> CASH in some Airmiles and pre order it. 4,347 Airmiles (110 Bonus Airmiles back).
> It's not a park pass to Universal but I am Very happy with my choice.
> I did go to Canadian Tire to see last years model. ($ 499.99 plus Tax .)


We have a very similar one.  We use it as our " travelling bbq" lol.  When we decide to hook up to the boat, and drive to a new lake to check out the fishing and it's a day trip, we pack that along and toss some waters and hotdogs or smokies into a cooler.  It's quite portable, and easy to set up anywhere (even on the boat).  We use it for day trips, and when we go camping now as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I highly doubt there's actually a game but if it did exist my friend would win 1st prize in the Sympathy Card game! 


Inside the box all of these goodies


Even the back of the purse is cute!




Thanks for all the kind words gang, it means a lot to me. I'm still running a bit on auto-pilot and just getting the bare minimum done most days. I was planning on stopping into Sobey's on the way back from my treatment tomorrow to use my "buy anything get 50 miles" offer but looks like the weather has other idea - freezing rain before it transitions to a ton of snow. Oh and the fact that I actually accepted a dentist appointment rescheduling for 11 am when I can barely make it home by 10:50 URGH!*


----------



## bababear_50

I would like a Feb Bonus Boom!!! Anyone else?

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Someone posted on another forum that they got a sneak peak from BMO CC. Bonus Boom February 10-23 (3=100AM, 5= 200AM, 7=300AM) offers not partners. We should be hearing more soon.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for posting the info Ottawamom
A Bonus Boom is just what I need after crashing in so many Airmiles.

Quick check of the flyers and I will be doing Metro this week.
Townhouse crackers buy 2 for $5 get 15 Bonus Airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

DH loves those Townhouse crackers also.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for posting the info Ottawamom
> A Bonus Boom is just what I need after crashing in so many Airmiles.
> 
> Quick check of the flyers and I will be doing Metro this week.
> Townhouse crackers buy 2 for $5 get 15 Bonus Airmiles
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thanks, Mel. Metro isn't near me and I rarely even check the flyers. For Townhouse crackers, I'm sure I must have something to do at that end of the city.


----------



## damo

Anyone just get a new BMO offer but they sent the same offer as before and when you click on activate it says it expired?




when you activate your offer and use your
BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners
by *January 25, 2022*1.​


----------



## kristabelle13

damo said:


> Anyone just get a new BMO offer but they sent the same offer as before and when you click on activate it says it expired?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> when you activate your offer and use your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners
> by *January 25, 2022*1.​


Yes, same! By the way - spent $12 ($3 at Staples and $9 at Shell) on that promo last week and got the 100AM already! WAY faster than previous promos!


----------



## cari12

damo said:


> Anyone just get a new BMO offer but they sent the same offer as before and when you click on activate it says it expired?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> when you activate your offer and use your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners
> by *January 25, 2022*1.​


Yep, just got the same thing. I didn’t click on it but it said “ by Jan 25” as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

I think it's a glitch, it's the one from two weeks ago? There will probably be a proper one tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Anyone just get a new BMO offer but they sent the same offer as before and when you click on activate it says it expired?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> when you activate your offer and use your
> BMO AIR MILES Mastercard at 2 participating partners
> by *January 25, 2022*1.​


I was just coming to post about that. Airmiles is definitely slipping. I'm not really impressed with the program so far this year (and I was a very engaged member in the past).

30 Airmiles is not even worth my time to call and complain about it.


----------



## bababear_50

Hey guys
I called and this is what they said............................
BMO and Airmiles say their Tech Dept. is working on it. They said a new email should come out soon.
Yeah sloppy work.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Yes, its the same (out of reach) offer as a couple of weeks ago. LOL


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> I was just coming to post about that. Airmiles is definitely slipping. I'm not really impressed with the program so far this year (and I was a very engaged member in the past).
> 
> 30 Airmiles is not even worth my time to call and complain about it.


Guess it ISN’T all gravy.


----------



## kristabelle13

Got the correction of 20 AM for any 2 transactions. Probably doable lol but hardly worth it


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Got the correction of 20 AM for any 2 transactions. Probably doable lol but hardly worth it



My correction just says to find more offers on the app....


----------



## Debbie

Mine is definitely doable, with some planning....I'll need to get to Metro for those Townhouse crackers. LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah  an offer 
Uhhhhhhhh  NO thanks



Get *70*​
 
*AIR MILES®
Bonus Miles*​






when you activate your offer and spend a total of $460
or more on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard by *February 8, 2022*1.​


----------



## ottawamom

Mine is for 20 AM with 4 purchases. No minimum $ to spend. So here goes. Metro each day to pick up one item. They want to play games I'll play along.


----------



## youngdeb12

hdrolfe said:


> My correction just says to find more offers on the app....



I got the same one


----------



## tinkerone

My offer is pretty good.  Get 100 AM when I spend $50 at Global Pet Foods, Foodland or Staples.  That's easy enough.  Does anyone know if they sell Disney GC's at Staples?  I could get one at Foodland but Staples is 10 minutes closer.


----------



## damo

Mine was spend $120 and get 40 AMs.  Meh.


----------



## kristabelle13

It’s funny - I shared mine thinking we’d all have the same - sounds like they are just cheaping out this week


----------



## Donald - my hero

* I didn't get an offer at all! Didn't get one last week either though*


----------



## marcyleecorgan

mine is $115 spend for 35 miles.  ehhhh if I'm in the store I'm likely to earn at least that, so yay go me


----------



## cari12

My corrected email just told me to check out cash and dream redemption options. No AM offer at all.


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> * I didn't get an offer at all! Didn't get one last week either though*


 me neither!  I got an email about my BMO card but it was just a “here’s the benefits” email with no offers


----------



## ottawamom

I'm somewhat disappointed with Airmiles these days. I had done up a long list of items I could use but don't need at the moment for a Sobeys shop. After a few calculations I have decided not to do the shop. I was going to spend $89 on things I don't really need at the moment just to get 295AM. I have decided just to transfer $30 to my vacation fund and save myself the effort.

I think going forward I will do the bigger promotions and will pick up things I need if they have AM attached to them but I am becoming less engaged with the program. Hopefully this sentiment like Covid will soon pass.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I'm somewhat disappointed with Airmiles these days. I had done up a long list of items I could use but don't need at the moment for a Sobeys shop. After a few calculations I have decided not to do the shop. I was going to spend $89 on things I don't really need at the moment just to get 295AM. I have decided just to transfer $30 to my vacation fund and save myself the effort.
> 
> I think going forward I will do the bigger promotions and will pick up things I need if they have AM attached to them but I am becoming less engaged with the program. Hopefully this sentiment like Covid will soon pass.


I have done the same. Many times I have my Foodland offers and specials written down, but when I'm in the store, I weigh what the price is, how it compares to other brands, and is it worth it? Many times I leave the offer on the shelf. I need to be careful...my freezer is jammed so I'm doing an eat from the freezer, fridge and pantry month.


----------



## bababear_50

My new way of shopping for Airmiles (since Oct 2021) is ,mostly a quick shop for a Blue Bonus offer .
This is usually netting me about 95 to 100 airmiles a week.
Sometimes it's something I need or I share with my sons or it is a food donation for the food bank.
My limit is usually no more than 25$ a week. Food Bank is no more than 25$ per month.

Oh and I picked up the crackers today on the way home,,,25$ for 10 boxes =75 Airmiles.

Good News is Airmiles shipped my BBQ and it's suppose to arrive today.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I got a call from the hospital at 12:30 today asking if I could either head into the city right then or wait till next Friday since the tech is off due to a possible contact. Since I missed yesterday due to the freezing rain and then dumping of snow AND the fact that I had just spent an hour cleaning said precipitation off of the car I said sure! Gawd the roads were/ are a mess!

after I sat in the parking lot and checked out my offers for sobeys and found a ton of buy anything get 50 miles so off I went to snag some miles! I had the offer on both cards (4 times in one and 3 on the other ) but only had my wallet and phone meaning only the main card with me.  I grabbed milk for myself,  on sale AND 25 miles with 2 and Oatmeal for hubby 2/$7 buy 6 get 95 miles.  
Total spent $51.23 snagged me 201 miles 

I had to call to get the 50 miles but that took less than 5 minutes. Not a bad haul *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I got a call from the hospital at 12:30 today asking if I could either head into the city right then or wait till next Friday since the tech is off due to a possible contact. Since I missed yesterday due to the freezing rain and then dumping of snow AND the fact that I had just spent an hour cleaning said precipitation off of the car I said sure! Gawd the roads were/ are a mess!
> 
> after I sat in the parking lot and checked out my offers for sobeys and found a ton of buy anything get 50 miles so off I went to snag some miles! I had the offer on both cards (4 times in one and 3 on the other ) but only had my wallet and phone meaning only the main card with me.  I grabbed milk for myself,  on sale AND 25 miles with 2 and Oatmeal for hubby 2/$7 buy 6 get 95 miles.
> Total spent $51.23 snagged me 201 miles
> 
> I had to call to get the 50 miles but that took less than 5 minutes. Not a bad haul *



Great Haul Hon
Yeah I was hoping for a snow day today but no such luck. Gawd the temperature has gone down eh?
Time for Tea & cookies and to hibernate for the evening.
Glad you were able to get to your appointment.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Great Haul Hon
> Yeah I was hoping for a snow day today but no such luck. Gawd the temperature has gone down eh?
> Time for Tea & cookies and to hibernate for the evening.
> Glad you were able to get to your appointment.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



My kiddo thought last night that today would be a snow day. So he was all set to not go to school... all day I got "come get me" texts and emails... but he managed to stay the whole day. I went to pick him up and he called just before I got there that he was walking home with friends. 

Weather has been a bit crazy lately, we were supposed to get a bunch of snow but not much fell. I hope tomorrow isn't too cold, puppy goes for a haircut. I'm off until Tuesday! Long weekend  

Haven't been getting as many AM myself, but slowly I will get some. I haven't needed gas as much as before, and it's so expensive now! Since I don't have a huge plan for anything, I'll wait and see what the next bonus boom is, try for that type of thing I guess.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep gas prices are nuts..... I have to get some tomorrow........................
Kids ..... sometimes they just shock us parents.
Have a great long weekend Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

My sister made a big rewards purchase this week as she got into the 21st century and bought herself a Samsung Galaxy FE 20 phone.  She is finally giving up her flip phone and yup everybody laughs at her since she works for the phone company.
She was so excited as they just became Onyx last December so it was less miles than before.  Now we build her miles up again.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My sister made a big rewards purchase this week as she got into the 21st century and bought herself a Samsung Galaxy FE 20 phone.  She is finally giving up her flip phone and yup everybody laughs at her since she works for the phone company.
> She was so excited as they just became Onyx last December so it was less miles than before.  Now we build her miles up again.



Ok Ok 
Can I just mention that I still have my old flip phone (it is hidden in the bottom of my filing cabinet) ....nope never going to get rid of it.
Love that phone.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> My sister made a big rewards purchase this week as she got into the 21st century and bought herself a Samsung Galaxy FE 20 phone. She is finally giving up her flip phone and yup everybody laughs at her since she works for the phone company.





bababear_50 said:


> Ok Ok
> Can I just mention that I still have my old flip phone (it is hidden in the bottom of my filing cabinet) ....nope never going to get rid of it.
> Love that phone.


I can do one better.  

I still have my original flip phone,.....AND  one of the early versions of blackberry phones with the rollerball!!!!!!!  We have a box of phones, that I haven't parted with yet.  I think I will hang onto them yet for awhile.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*NOPE, I'm fairly confident that I win the old phone game gang!! I still have an old bag phone that only worked if it was connected to the cigarette lighter and the car was running! That thing is massive and could be used as a boat anchor *


----------



## bababear_50

OM Gosh
you poor people driving Vans and SUV's.
My little compact Blue Belle just took a big fill up gulp of 50$  and that's with two bars of gas in it.
I can only imagine what SUV's and Vans are paying.
Another reason to retire. lol

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> OM Gosh
> you poor people driving Vans and SUV's.
> My little compact Blue Belle just took a big fill up gulp of 50$  and that's with two bars of gas in it.
> I can only imagine what SUV's and Vans are paying.
> Another reason to retire. lol
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I've got a small SUV with a 70L tank.   It's in need of gas right now but I'm hanging on for the weekend for AM.   Thankfully, work is only 2km away and really right now there is no place to go anyway.   I fill up about every 3-4 weeks.   I've been looking at buying a new car for a while and right at the moment I'm glad I didn't.....I've been looking at a bigger SUV that only takes premium.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*anyone else get this offer? It came to both cards but says it's specific so check your email
*


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *anyone else get this offer? It came to both cards but says it's specific so check your email*


nope!


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *anyone else get this offer? It came to both cards but says it's specific so check your email
> View attachment 644785*



mine is for Thrifty Foods - spend 95 get 25 — of course as my dad says, “thrifty foods is an ironic name”  seems like they are thrifty in their AM generosity too 

(Truth is: I love TF - and used to work there in college - and loved working for the company before they were sold to Sobeys - not sure what it’s like now lol)


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *anyone else get this offer? It came to both cards but says it's specific so check your email*


Nope - maybe it will come later.


----------



## bababear_50

*BONUS BOOMTM IS COMING BACK*


We can hardly wait either! Check back on *February 10 *to find out how you can turn everyday shopping into *hundreds of AIR MILES*®* Bonus Miles*™.

* Between February 10 and February 23, 2021, collectors must use 3 or more different AIR MILES® Bonus Boom™ Event Bonus Offers (“Bonus Offers”), and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 100 Bonus Miles; or (ii) 5 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 200 Bonus Miles; or (iii) 7 different Bonus Offers and meet the criteria required for each unique Bonus Offer to qualify for the 300 Bonus Miles. Eligible purchases at participating AIR MILES partners, opting in to receive email offers and information from the AIR MILES Reward Program for the first time, and/or linking a Canadian issued Mastercard and completing card-linked Bonus Offer(s) qualifying purchases are all qualifying actions towards using Bonus Boom Offers. Criteria, offer periods and spend frequency may vary for each Bonus Offer. Please see the terms and conditions of each unique Bonus Boom Offer for specific details. If you opt in to receive AIR MILES emails, your email address will only be used by the AIR MILES Reward Program to send you offers and information from AIR MILES and its partners. You can unsubscribe at any time. To read more about our Privacy Policy, visit airmiles.ca. Bonus Offers are available at airmiles.ca/BonusBoom. Limit of one (1) offer (maximum of 100, 200, or 300 Bonus Miles respectively) per collector number. Please allow up to 120 days after the Bonus Boom end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.


----------



## ElCray

Can anyone help me interpret this offer from Metro?

Is it just for using 95 AMs for $10, one time, and get 25 AM back?

Or could I spend 475 AMs for $50 in one transaction and get 125 AM back?

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## ottawamom

Metro specifically is usually a once per day kind of store, so you will only get credit for 95AM cash +25AM once per day. After reading the terms and conditions it is only once per offer period. You can redeem more than 95Cash miles but you won't get more than 25 AM in return.

That's my interpretation of it anyway.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> Metro specifically is usually a once per day kind of store, so you will only get credit for 95AM cash +25AM once per day. After reading the terms and conditions it is only once per offer period. You can redeem more than 95Cash miles but you won't get more than 25 AM in return.
> 
> That's my interpretation of it anyway.


Great - thank you. Helps for my shopping strategy when these pop up!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick pick up of some Scotch dish sponges (3 in a pack) $3.99.Sobeys.
Bought two packs and got 40 Bonus Airmiles.
Bonus is I needed them and had no idea they had any miles attached.

No Use 95 Cash Airmiles get 50 coupon email for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Teresa1963

When will B3 miles be posted to account?


----------



## ottawamom

Should be sometime within the next two weeks if past posting of the year end promo is any indicator. These are different times so it may be longer this year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't think airmiles understands the concept of self-care  a vacuum isn't gonna lift my mood!*


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't think airmiles understands the concept of self-care  a vacuum isn't gonna lift my mood!View attachment 645979*


Marketers ALWAYS do that! One of the ads for Mothers Day last year was like "Treat your Mom" ... to a vacuum. Sigh.

Wanted to flag that some Bonus Boom offers are now showing on the app!


----------



## ottawamom

I hope there are more offers than those in the App. If not I don't think I will be doing this promotion this go round.


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> I hope there are more offers than those in the App. If not I don't think I will be doing this promotion this go round.


Agree I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> *I don't think airmiles understands the concept of self-care  a vacuum isn't gonna lift my mood!View attachment 645979*


I am very lucky, my dh doesn't get me those types of gifts.  BUT I have had to talk to a brother-in-law who seemed to think that.  A gift that someone uses to " work" around the house is NOT a gift.  If I ask for it as a gift then...yes.  I hope I have drilled that into my ds's heads.  I will knock them silly if they give their significant others gifts that create work.


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't know, my parents gave me their old Dyson when they recently upgraded (the one they gave me is cordless, a V10) and it is sooooo nice. I hate to vacuum but this thing makes it almost enjoyable. Even better when I bought two extra filters for it since it kept clogging up and not making it through the whole house (4 cats and a dog). This is the second Dyson they have gifted me when they upgraded, but the last one still had a cord and is big and clunky, but this new one is amazing. Can't wait until they upgrade again! The one they got now has lasers or something...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm planning on starting up a mini bonus boom/ bust thread this afternoon.  Looks like it might be worth the effort to attempt it on one card since the big bonus isn't just 95 miles this time but can possibly be as much as 400 if I'm able to spend $300 over the 2 week period (doubtful but who knows, I can always grab some Netflix gift cards at Shell to get that bonus) I can probably do at least 3 offers. *


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am very lucky, my dh doesn't get me those types of gifts.  BUT I have had to talk to a brother-in-law who seemed to think that.  A gift that someone uses to " work" around the house is NOT a gift.  If I ask for it as a gift then...yes.  I hope I have drilled that into my ds's heads.  I will knock them silly if they give their significant others gifts that create work.


Normally I think the same as you. However, about 10 years ago DH got me a Dyson for Christmas and I still love it. It’s a great vacuum and an improvement from what we had so I love having a good one.


----------



## hdrolfe

cari12 said:


> Normally I think the same as you. However, about 10 years ago DH got me a Dyson for Christmas and I still love it. It’s a great vacuum and an improvement from what we had so I love having a good one.



Dyson... the only vacuum accepted as a suitable present lol.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I started the Bonus Boom/Bust Thread so that we can get started planning. *

*Putting my Mom Hat on here, WAIT IT OUT, no racing to the finish line only to discover that offers aren't truly working yet (looking at you Shell!!) because I can't remember any of these promos launching successfully.

Some of the offers are in the app already as mentioned above and you can activate them from there - I've already opted into the Mastercard threshold spend so I don't forget. I'll try to stay on top of things but still wandering around in a bit of a fog. 

Side note -- Good grief what's up with Sobey's Blue Bonus this week? I mean who will buy EIGHT bags of chips for a total cost of $22 to get a $10 return??? *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This just popped up in my email, easy way to get a few miles
You can use THIS LINK to donate to Global Pets foundation
*


----------



## ottawamom

Filled up the car at Shell. The Bonus Boom coupons posted to my account but the 1 or 2 AM for the fillup didn't. Do I contact Shell directly or go through AM. It's only 4 AM max is it even worth the time or is it just a quick call

Anyone with experience?


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes Shell has been a solve problem just via Airmiles CHAT but last week I was missing 20 and they refused to add them manually.
I say give it a try...sorry I can not be of more help.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone.

For all my cat loving friends.






Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

I just got an email that I was one of the winners of the Airmiles Cineplex Odeon contest! 3-movie rentals worth $10 each. I think there might be lots of winners? I think 1000 people? Anyone else here?


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> I just got an email that I was one of the winners of the Airmiles Cineplex Odeon contest! 3-movie rentals worth $10 each. I think there might be lots of winners? I think 1000 people? Anyone else here?


Congrats Hon!




Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

Last Bonus Boom points now showing on your account!


----------



## bababear_50

Ignoring BMO worked
Finally I received a make 2 purchases (no $ amount specified) at 2 different partners get 125 Airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have to make 5 purchases before Feb 22 to get 20AM. Maybe I'll ignore that one and hope for something bigger next time.


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> I have to make 5 purchases before Feb 22 to get 20AM. Maybe I'll ignore that one and hope for something bigger next time.


That’s brutal.  is that the worst one we’ve seen?


----------



## ottawamom

It has actually been doable. I needed to pick up a few things at Rexall (1), Rexall was out of milk so I popped into the grocery store next door and got that (2), pet store for some dog bowls for DS (3), Shell for gas last night (4), I'll stop at the grocery store for something else over the weekend (5).

Easy part was they didn't have to be at partners and I was making those purchases anyway. But yes it is very poor.


----------



## bababear_50

Just thinking about past Mega Miles Events and wondering if Airmiles might do one this Year
 It was sometimes held in March /April.


Bonus Boom is getting a bit old/tired for me.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Just thinking about past Mega Miles Events and wondering if Airmiles might do one this Year
> It was sometimes held in March /April.
> 
> 
> Bonus Boom is getting a bit old/tired for me.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Agree! Too much effort for a small portion of Mega Miles or Shop the Block bonus miles!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just got an email from Airmiles to celebrate twos-day! ONYX members will get 2 times the base miles until the end of the month,  both in-store and online. You need to opt in before the end of the month


use the link in your email to opt in, I'll see if I can get it to copy here from my computer *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *just got an email from Airmiles to celebrate twos-day! ONYX members will get 2 times the base miles until the end of the month,  both in-store and online. You need to opt in before the end of the month
> View attachment 649372
> 
> use the link in your email to opt in, I'll see if I can get it to copy here from my computer *


Good thing I haven't done my online shop for bonus boom yet.  Tonight I will make my purchase and I have already opted in so I am good to go.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Good thing I haven't done my online shop for bonus boom yet.  Tonight I will make my purchase and I have already opted in so I am good to go.


*I'm the doing the same thing, slowly putting a couple of orders together. Was planning on hitting up a Sobeys on the way home tomorrow but my treatment has been cancelled AGAIN! Out of 20 that I was scheduled for since Dec 17th I've managed to get 11 *


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Flyer Feb 24th to March 2nd
Celebrate Spring Break offer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-24-to-march-2/allBuy 
AirBnb ,, Ubber Eats ,or  Disney Gift Card ** Fuzzy but looks like $50 
get 20 Bonus Airmiles.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Flyer Feb 24th to March 2nd
> Celebrate Spring Break offer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-february-24-to-march-2/allBuy
> AirBnb ,, Ubber Eats ,or  Disney Gift Card ** Fuzzy but looks like $50
> get 20 Bonus Airmiles.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Now that is interesting.  I have never seen Disney GC's for any promotion.  Just purchased 400 last week to full fill my Mastercard and Amex BB offers.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Now that is interesting.  I have never seen Disney GC's for any promotion.  Just purchased 400 last week to full fill my Mastercard and Amex BB offers.


I know I've never seen any of them with Airmiles attached.
After getting zapped with a empty $50 gift card purchased at Shoppers for Petro Canada gas I am hesitant to buy Gift Cards right now.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'll be heading to Sobeys in hope of picking up some Prime boxed chicken tomorrow. 
On sale $9.99 a box (buy 5 get 100 Airmiles).
Last time they went on sale my store had very slim pickings.
I am almost tempted to try and sneak a shop before work in tomorrow.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I'm hoping someone will have an answer to this.  I seldom buy GC's at Metro when there is a Bonus AMs attached to them but this morning I purchased a $50 Disney GC for the 20 Bonus AMs.  I paid using $10 in AMs (for the 25 bonus AMs) and the rest on my MC.  I thought the 20 Bonus AMs for the GC would show but it doesn't.  I know the 25 for the cash redemption will come later.  
Will the 20 for the GC purchase come later as well?  It doesn't show on my receipt.  Do I need to look into this further or should I wait?  Thoughts?


----------



## juniorbugman

So has anybody received their Sobeys offers today?  Both of my accounts haven't received anything yet and if they don't come soon then shopping will be postponed until tomorrow.  I didn't receive a spend offer last week for my account so I just got the flyer offer.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So has anybody received their Sobeys offers today?  Both of my accounts haven't received anything yet and if they don't come soon then shopping will be postponed until tomorrow.  I didn't receive a spend offer last week for my account so I just got the flyer offer.


Hi Hon
I checked and have a few ( 6)but they are not much ... and NO spend offer either. Weird thing is they are only good for 5 days,,, usually they are good for at least 7 days and sometimes longer. Hmmmmm....

Hope you get some good ones.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> I'm hoping someone will have an answer to this.  I seldom buy GC's at Metro when there is a Bonus AMs attached to them but this morning I purchased a $50 Disney GC for the 20 Bonus AMs.  I paid using $10 in AMs (for the 25 bonus AMs) and the rest on my MC.  I thought the 20 Bonus AMs for the GC would show but it doesn't.  I know the 25 for the cash redemption will come later.
> Will the 20 for the GC purchase come later as well?  It doesn't show on my receipt.  Do I need to look into this further or should I wait?  Thoughts?


I'd try CHAT.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> I'm hoping someone will have an answer to this.  I seldom buy GC's at Metro when there is a Bonus AMs attached to them but this morning I purchased a $50 Disney GC for the 20 Bonus AMs.  I paid using $10 in AMs (for the 25 bonus AMs) and the rest on my MC.  I thought the 20 Bonus AMs for the GC would show but it doesn't.  I know the 25 for the cash redemption will come later.
> Will the 20 for the GC purchase come later as well?  It doesn't show on my receipt.  Do I need to look into this further or should I wait?  Thoughts?



I tried reading the terms and conditions. It doesn't say anything about the AM showing or not showing on your receipt. 



juniorbugman said:


> So has anybody received their Sobeys offers today?  Both of my accounts haven't received anything yet and if they don't come soon then shopping will be postponed until tomorrow.  I didn't receive a spend offer last week for my account so I just got the flyer offer.



Nothing new for me either. Just the February (monthly) offers that are still running their course.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the miles for the gift card should show on the receipt and I would be going back to the store,  flyer in hand (or on my phone) and asking for them to be added to my account. You're correct about the miles for redeeming miles,  those will come from metro head office,  not the store, and will post separately.

my sobeys offers are also weird, some say good for 5 days but my buy anything get 50 miles offers are all good for 311 days? I don't know if it's worth chasing those down from today's stop or not.  When I look at the coupon in full it says it was only valid January 17th - 31st but one worked last week.  Thoughts???*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> my sobeys offers are also weird, some say good for 5 days but my buy anything get 50 miles offers are all good for 311 days? I don't know if it's worth chasing those down from today's stop or not. When I look at the coupon in full it says it was only valid January 17th - 31st but one worked last week. Thoughts???


I would chase down the spend anything get 50 miles because my 3rd card had that offer  with the good for 311 days and I used it yesterday in Foodland and it worked.
I am going to try the other one this week or next as the offer also showed twice.


----------



## bababear_50

G,T Boutique (Giant Tiger)
Has Disney kids T's & Women's night shirt.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10393/1449122?page=9&sourceID=10&position=6
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Kids........................Sons ..............
I just swapped out some Airmiles for Aeroplan gift cards.
Well it's not like I'm traveling up a storm here right now and gas is reported to go up 7cents by this weekend.
So I booked him a one night stay in a Fancy Resort in Arizona and I got Petro Canada & Starbucks gift cards....kind of a win win.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I am happy to report that I now have my Sobeys offers.  My my spend is a good one, spend $115 get 35.  Good thing I waited until today to shop.


----------



## ottawamom

Mine appeared as well. And they are for things I usually purchase. No threshold spend for me though.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*tis a thing of beauty .... 
*


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Mine appeared as well. And they are for things I usually purchase. No threshold spend for me though.


Same here.


----------



## tinkerone

Change of topic for a minute.  Had to renew our Nexus cards, which expired last Sept.  Did it end of April and have been waiting to see if they would be approved.  Kept checking but always showed 'processing'.  Yesterday we received emails from US Customs and Border Protection, TTP, mine has been approved.  It will be mailed to me and I need do nothing more.  DHs email said his application has been processed and he is now invited to visit a Nexus enrollment center for an interview.  Went in to book and no appointments showed anywhere in Ontario or NY.  None, at no time, any day.  I phoned US customs this morning and found out that all the offices are closed because of Covid and they have no idea when they will be back up and running.  Kind of a catch 22 situation.
The good news is his expired card will be valid till Sept. 2023 so there's lots of time.  Just seemed silly to okay mine without an interview and not his, then have no appointments to do the interview.  
Okay, silly rant is over.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Change of topic for a minute.  Had to renew our Nexus cards, which expired last Sept.  Did it end of April and have been waiting to see if they would be approved.  Kept checking but always showed 'processing'.  Yesterday we received emails from US Customs and Border Protection, TTP, mine has been approved.  It will be mailed to me and I need do nothing more.  DHs email said his application has been processed and he is now invited to visit a Nexus enrollment center for an interview.  Went in to book and no appointments showed anywhere in Ontario or NY.  None, at no time, any day.  I phoned US customs this morning and found out that all the offices are closed because of Covid and they have no idea when they will be back up and running.  Kind of a catch 22 situation.
> The good news is his expired card will be valid till Sept. 2023 so there's lots of time.  Just seemed silly to okay mine without an interview and not his, then have no appointments to do the interview.
> Okay, silly rant is over.


I am in a similar situation, DH and Mine were approved and sent to us but both kids are pending an interview.


----------



## bababear_50

Heads up
This Blue weekend at Sobeys /Foodland ends on Sundays Feb 27th.
The prices are in effect till March 2nd,,,but no Airmiles after Feb 27th.

Now some products have a Ends March 2nd date for Airmiles


Now the Airmiles web site has some up and coming Airmiles already posted for next Thursday March 3rd.

Very confusing so read the offer before using.

Hugs
Mel
https://www.airmiles.ca/en/offers/all-offers.html


----------



## juniorbugman

I did my Sobeys shop today and got a few of the blue Friday items (or I thought I did).   I bought the 2 Maestro meats - buy 2 get them for 4.00 each and earn a whopping 10 miles.  I get home and double check my bill and I paid 4.99 for 1 and 7.99 for the other.  I will have to go back and see exactly what I bought wrong as I swear that I bought the prosciutto that was under the sign.  Guess I have to go back this weekend since the bonus miles will be gone my Monday.   phooey.
I did get the 100 miles and also a bonus $5 Sobeys gift card if  you spent $25 on Compliments items.  I didn't realize I had bought that much compliments items but I will take it.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
The two sides of Donald Duck


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HEY! I love those pictures, such an accurate depiction of how I feel right now, not sure which side is up and hard to control which face people get to see.

I'm in such a funk these days and off my game, can't find the energy to chase down miles I know I'm missing, don't want to even think about when and if we'll head anywhere in the near future so the drive just isn't there. I've decided to focus on making my home environment stable and comfortable since there doesn't seem to be much of that anywhere else. SO I'm searching online for furniture and other things that can earn me miles!  *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *HEY! I love those pictures, such an accurate depiction of how I feel right now, not sure which side is up and hard to control which face people get to see.
> 
> I'm in such a funk these days and off my game, can't find the energy to chase down miles I know I'm missing, don't want to even think about when and if we'll head anywhere in the near future so the drive just isn't there. I've decided to focus on making my home environment stable and comfortable since there doesn't seem to be much of that anywhere else. SO I'm searching online for furniture and other things that can earn me miles!  *


Oh home decorating sounds so exciting.  Put up pictures of any cool items.   I just ordered some stuff today off Amazon so I will see if any of them earned me miles and if the jump from the Air miles site and my Amazon site worked.   
I may paint this year but that is it so far.   I have started back to crafting to keep me occupied.


----------



## bababear_50

The sons and I are thinking of a weekend away in April,, local and I am making plans to add a few changes to my garden
this summer. Bedrooms might get a refresh ,,,,,,maybe. I like a few Debbie Travis things I've seen at Giant Tiger recently.
This Month has gone by pretty fast and I am looking forward to March.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this is what has prompted the whole decorating project- does anyone truly need a 75" TV in their basement? Uhm no,  but if that beast is less than 2 years old, basically NEVER been used and is FREE would anyone turn it down?!!??? It was bought for our daughter's office and was delivered in early March 2020 for use in the boardroom before, you know,  that whole global pandemic work from home issue popped up.  The company has since been acquired by an American one, they're moving to a new space and the parent company wants every office to have identical products! Poof, new TV for us! 


the chairs are wrapped with towels to provide hiding spots for mocha BTW! That wallpaper has to go,  old TV moved upstairs and that means a new cabinet and storage area for my sewing crap is needed. *


----------



## TammyLynn33

Love the new tv and free is well awesome. 
I too have been in a collecting slump. Both am and pc. 
I just couldn’t justify the extra purchases for bonus boom. 
I did manage to get 256 or something like that at foodland yesterday. On a $170 spend. Not great but not awful. And racking up miles at Shell with big kid in person once a week in Toronto . 
So tired these 530-530 shifts are killing me. House was up until midnight last night so I’m running on about 4 hours sleep. I’m just too old.Lol
117 days till Disney .. I need to get going on my PC points. Clearly . I think I have $250 in gift cards maybe. Hopefully I can get a bit more. Was hoping for dining plan but I don’t think we will see it by June. 
hugs to all. 
t


----------



## bababear_50

Love the new T.V. and you are going to have so much fun personalizing that space.
And you are such a great Mama making special hiding places for Mocha!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *this is what has prompted the whole decorating project- does anyone truly need a 75" TV in their basement? Uhm no,  but if that beast is less than 2 years old, basically NEVER been used and is FREE would anyone turn it down?!!??? It was bought for our daughter's office and was delivered in early March 2020 for use in the boardroom before, you know,  that whole global pandemic work from home issue popped up.  The company has since been acquired by an American one, they're moving to a new space and the parent company wants every office to have identical products! Poof, new TV for us!
> View attachment 650322
> 
> the chairs are wrapped with towels to provide hiding spots for mocha BTW! That wallpaper has to go,  old TV moved upstairs and that means a new cabinet and storage area for my sewing crap is needed. *


*Does anyone truly need a 75" TV in their basement?  My husband would say 'hell yes'.  I'll also add, free is his favorite word.  He would be so proud of you...I might just have to tell him all about this.  
Enjoy!*


----------



## hdrolfe

That 75" is nice! I just got a 55" and it's so big, I can't imagine anything bigger lol. I mean the people on screen look life sized (my old TV was 39"). Mine wasn't free though


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
I am saying some special prayers and sending deep loving thoughts for truly beautiful people.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Airmiles we need some good offers this week!
I am in need of Bounce unscented and Purell Laundry detergent....just saying...

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Just wondering if anyone successfully received the 20 airmiles when you purchase $50 Disney gift cards at Metro from  this week's flyer. I'm considering going today.


----------



## Silvermist999

Days In the Sun said:


> Just wondering if anyone successfully received the 20 airmiles when you purchase $50 Disney gift cards at Metro from  this week's flyer. I'm considering going today.



Haven’t tried it yet. I can barely read the fine print but I think it says limit of 20 air miles per transaction.  Seems to be a lot of work to buy multiple cards.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I will need to step up my AM game.  

My plan of having dh experience Universal and Disney worked.  He now wants to take all the kids for one last family vacation before the boys go off and start in their real world lives   

So I will need alllllllllllll the AM and optimum points I can gather between now and fall.  

As well, I won't spend on items we wouldn't normally purchase - especially with rising prices.  But I am sure I can squeeze a few more by actively hunting, watching, and working the system.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Silvermist999 said:


> Haven’t tried it yet. I can barely read the fine print but I think it says limit of 20 air miles per transaction.  Seems to be a lot of work to buy multiple cards.



Thank you, glad you noticed,  I missed the fine print limitation.  I see the offer is until March 9 so have another week to figure this out but I think I will still go today.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Just wondering if anyone successfully received the 20 airmiles when you purchase $50 Disney gift cards at Metro from  this week's flyer. I'm considering going today.


When I bought the $50 cards, the 20 AM's showed on my receipt.  When I bought $50 on the $25 to $500 cards, no AM's showed up. * Make sure it's the $50 cards you purchase. * 
I did call the Metro 800 number and received the AM's that way.


----------



## Days In the Sun

tinkerone said:


> When I bought the $50 cards, the 20 AM's showed on my receipt.  When I bought $50 on the $25 to $500 cards, no AM's showed up. * Make sure it's the $50 cards you purchase. *
> I did call the Metro 800 number and received the AM's that way.



Excellent, I'll stick to the $50 ones.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinkerone

Silvermist999 said:


> Haven’t tried it yet. I can barely read the fine print but I think it says limit of 20 air miles per transaction.  Seems to be a lot of work to buy multiple cards.


I purchased 4 in one order and I did get 80 AM's so I think the small print is wrong.  
Something else I will add, I used some of my AM's cash  to make the purchases and no one batted an eye.  I used the spend 95 AM's, get 25 AM's offer.


----------



## tinkerone

Days In the Sun said:


> Excellent, I'll stick to the $50 ones.  Thank you so much!!


You can combine them together on the Disney Gift card site if you choose.  That's what I do.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone get offers from Shell for March yet? I know it's only the 1st but don't they usually show up by now? *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone get offers from Shell for March yet? I know it's only the 1st but don't they usually show up by now? *


Nothing for me so far.
Most of their in store offers end March 6th .

Lots of scams going on ...yeah it's Tax time and the phone texts from fake bank accounts are crazy this year. DO NOT click on the texts ,,delete and block.
I was hoping for something from BMO but nothing so far.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Slim pickings for Sobeys in the next flyer ,,more blue circles with *buy this product at an over valued price and we'll give it to you at the regular price cause your an Airmiles collector" ,,,sad.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-march-3-to-92/allMaybe there are some unadvertised instore Airmiles deals?

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone get offers from Shell for March yet? I know it's only the 1st but don't they usually show up by now? *


Got mine this morning.  Two 30Lt fills, get 50 AM's.  Do a third 30Lt fill, get another 50 AM's.  Not going to happen here.  We barely made two 30Lt fills in Feb.   I'm hoping I get an offer from ESSO for PC points.  Had one last month of spend $20, get 3000 points (that's $3).


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Got mine this morning.  Two 30Lt fills, get 50 AM's.  Do a third 30Lt fill, get another 50 AM's.  Not going to happen here.  We barely made two 30Lt fills in Feb.   I'm hoping I get an offer from ESSO for PC points.  Had one last month of spend $20, get 3000 points (that's $3).



I got that one too, I do need to put gas in the car because I will be driving my parents a bit this week. And apparently it's going up to $1.65 over night so I guess I'll do that when I pick kiddo up from school. I can't believe the price!


----------



## damo

Anyone have issues with Global Pets posting their airmiles lately?  Usually they post the next day but I'm missing from about 2 weeks ago now.


----------



## bababear_50

upcoming Sobeys Flyer
March 3-9th
Happy Active Gift Cards
buy a $50 Gift card get 35 Bonus Airmiles
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1450187?page=10&sourceID=10&position=3
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> Got mine this morning.  Two 30Lt fills, get 50 AM's.  Do a third 30Lt fill, get another 50 AM's.  Not going to happen here.  We barely made two 30Lt fills in Feb.   I'm hoping I get an offer from ESSO for PC points.  Had one last month of spend $20, get 3000 points (that's $3).


Mine is 3 fills of 30 liters  for 50 Am and 4 fills for 100 am. We should be able to do this by going every week for 30 liters.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> Got mine this morning.  Two 30Lt fills, get 50 AM's.  Do a third 30Lt fill, get another 50 AM's.  Not going to happen here.  We barely made two 30Lt fills in Feb.   I'm hoping I get an offer from ESSO for PC points.  Had one last month of spend $20, get 3000 points (that's $3).


Got this one as well and my Mom's card got the fill 3 times get 50, fill 4 times get 100.  We will be able to do both cards since my nephew drives to Bolton from Ajax everyday and needs gas every other day.   We just tell him to get gas at Shell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> upcoming Sobeys Flyer
> March 3-9th
> Happy Active Gift Cards
> buy a $50 Gift card get 35 Bonus Airmiles
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1450187?page=10&sourceID=10&position=3
> Hugs
> Mel


*Just a heads-up about these gift cards -- they can be a royal PIA if you don't use the full amount in one transaction! It's also hard to get cashiers in certain stores to understand how to use the danged things! They need to get entered as a credit card NOT gift card. I haven't had any trouble using them online but based on the few experiences I've had I won't buy them again.*


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> Anyone have issues with Global Pets posting their airmiles lately?  Usually they post the next day but I'm missing from about 2 weeks ago now.


I have no issues with Global Pet Foods posting AM within a week of purchase. Foodland is being late this time for the Bonus Boom.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Got my Shell offer this morning as well -- 2 fills = 50 miles and 3 = 100 on the main card. Secondary card 2 fills = 75 miles

I can just barely do 3 in a month, usually squeeze the 3rd in within the last 2 or 3 days of the month, and that's literally squeezing sometimes, Feb's final fill was for 30.02 L Frederick has a tiny tummy!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Dang Dang Dang
I was distracted and just lost out on my 10,000 Be well points by underspending $1.40 ,,, gheesh.
It was at a Rexall that I don't usually shop at.
Edited: Ok after careful review because this really had me thrown ,,,, The Purex was on sale for $3.99 but it rang up as $3.33 so
$2.64 for 4 bottles cheaper. Hmmmmm need to focus on these things better.


On the good news front Sunday is suppose to be 16 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I have to go get gas today and I am thinking over 55$ to fill my little baby up,,, 
Phooey!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I only spotted the chlorox bleach 2/$7  with 15 am attached from the flyer.  I do have a personal offer for 5 AM with a jug of milk.  I think I could do those two offers this week...other than that...it's a bust for me.  I have a spend 50.00 get 50 AM.   But there is nothing else that I would buy.  Hopefully they will give me that offer again when there are a few more items for me to purchase.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I only spotted the chlorox bleach 2/$7  with 15 am attached from the flyer.  I do have a personal offer for 5 AM with a jug of milk.  I think I could do those two offers this week...other than that...it's a bust for me.  I have a spend 50.00 get 50 AM.   But there is nothing else that I would buy.  Hopefully they will give me that offer again when there are a few more items for me to purchase.


I know ................. I know.......................  I have scoured the flyers 3 times over and the best I could come up with was the bleach too!
Oh well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I was wondering if anyone can help me out as to what the second offer I have here is
Not sure what I have to buy for 50 Airmiles?
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help me out as to what the second offer I have here is
> Not sure what I have to buy for 50 Airmiles?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel
> 
> View attachment 651477
> View attachment 651478


*OH-EM-GEE!! I would love for that offer to actually show up in my list, it was in my email but then didn't  load! I stop at Sobeys on my way home from the city and pop over to the deli counter and pick up a meal for hubby! It will include things like you can get at Metro called FreshtoGo. Last week I grabbed him a roasted ham and scalloped taters meal for $4.99 and he LOVED IT! I've also been grabbing 1/2 hoagies that he'll cut in half to get 2 lunches. 

All you need to do is buy 2 items in the bunker in front of the deli!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH-EM-GEE!! I would love for that offer to actually show up in my list, it was in my email but then didn't  load! I stop at Sobeys on my way home from the city and pop over to the deli counter and pick up a meal for hubby! It will include things like you can get at Metro called FreshtoGo. Last week I grabbed him a roasted ham and scalloped taters meal for $4.99 and he LOVED IT! I've also been grabbing 1/2 hoagies that he'll cut in half to get 2 lunches.
> 
> All you need to do is buy 2 items in the bunker in front of the deli!*


Thanks Hon
That sounds easy enough ,,,and no cooking for me which is wonderful!!!
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

so hard to get AM right now....


----------



## ottawamom

I got the same Shell offer everyone is talking about. Got one today from BMO for use my CC 2X at sponsors get 100AM. Last one was use it 5 times to get 20AM. Off to fill up the car tonight so I'll go along and use the CC. Groceries tomorrow at Metro will complete the offer.

Other than that there are not many AM out there for me. I'm not going to drive to Sobeys for measly AM with the price of gas these days.


----------



## bababear_50

Made a trip to Sobeys and tried to use the buy 2 meal deal and it didn't work,, oh well I needed bananas and some bottled water anyway.
Metro is close by so I might pick up a few boxes of simple pleasure cookies , buy 4 for $10 get 20 Airmiles.
Yep gas was $50 to fill up tonight.
That's it for me this week.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*anyone else have a CAA membership? If so you'll be thrilled to know they've finally chosen another gas station to affiliate with and .... IT'S SHELL!!! All you need to do is swipe your card at the pump, in the store or add it to the shell easypay app and you instantly save 3 cents/litre.  It says in the FAQs that it will combine with any airmiles offers as well and also looks like they're giving in-store savings too!

details are HERE*


----------



## ElCray

Hi I hadn't seen anything on this but it looks like Mix & Match on airmilesshops.ca is back!
https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...eapp&utm_medium=other&utm_content=issuance_rb


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *anyone else have a CAA membership? If so you'll be thrilled to know they've finally chosen another gas station to affiliate with and .... IT'S SHELL!!! All you need to do is swipe your card at the pump, in the store or add it to the shell easypay app and you instantly save 3 cents/litre.  It says in the FAQs that it will combine with any airmiles offers as well and also looks like they're giving in-store savings too!
> 
> details are HERE*


Thanks! I just added CAA to my App. I'll need to remember to swipe it at the station that I usually use (no Easy Pay there). Looking forward to seeing if the Airmiles can stack as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Breton crackers and Dare cookies also at Metro ,,buy 4 get 20 bonus airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## jenrus

Thanks


----------



## juniorbugman

Can I state that Sobeys is ticking me off.   I seem to only get my offers every other week.  Don't they know that they are my main store and I need them every week?  I waited until today to do my shopping just in case they came late like last week but no nothing - just the generic offers that I think everybody is getting.    Guess I will be using my Mom's card as she has a spend offer this week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*right now I can't decide if I should be chasing down these miles or not,  thoughts?  I've circled the part that is making me hesitant up until yesterday it said there were 311 days left now it seems they've gone back to the stated expiration on the back (January 31st) 

*


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm ,, To be safe I'd go with the 33 day expiry date.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I had 4 of those in my account. Two worked and then they stopped working. I called Sobeys and spoke with a lovely woman who added the remaining two for me (after I told her the 2 shops that didn't work). I have one remainging offer on my account (which now also says -33) that I won't bother following up with as I got the allotment for the 4 original ones posted.

Call, it can't hurt.


----------



## kristabelle13

Funny(ish) story: so during the last Bonus Boom thing in Feb - in order to get to 7(?) offers, the low hanging fruit was to walk to the Shell and get some lottery tix. And I was sort of thinking, oh, well, I’ll get some scratchers that are busy work (crosswords or bingo) for some entertainment and maybe I’ll make back a couple bucks of the $20 and that’s not so bad. I thought I won $10 so was feeling pretty good about that. An hour of entertainment, 100+ extra AirMiles. Not bad. Today, I finally went to check them - but I won $30! Which is not a lot, but still made my $ back and I’ve been making some poor spending decisions this week on stuff I don’t need and have been feeling guilty, so now I feel a bit less guilty  someone/something is looking out for me - maybe the AirMiles gods


----------



## juniorbugman

Well I never got any Sobeys offers and I didn't meet the spend $125 get $10 back offer so I earned a measly 15 airmiles this week.   I would have made my spend if I had done all my shopping at Sobeys but No Frills had some great deals on stuff so I shopped at both stores today.  I actually saved $40 at No Frills since my sister had gotten a $40 gift card for there from her work and gave it to me so I used it today to pay for some of my groceries so I count that as a win.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Well I never got any Sobeys offers and I didn't meet the spend $125 get $10 back offer so I earned a measly 15 airmiles this week.   I would have made my spend if I had done all my shopping at Sobeys but No Frills had some great deals on stuff so I shopped at both stores today.  I actually saved $40 at No Frills since my sister had gotten a $40 gift card for there from her work and gave it to me so I used it today to pay for some of my groceries so I count that as a win.



I have to agree with you Judy ,,I am frustrated with Sobeys right now too.
1. They send out My Offers after I have already shopped for the week. (After Thursday).

2. They send out offers that the store doesn't even understand and when I called the My Offers line they have no idea either.

3. The spend offers used to be reasonable but mine have gotten way too far up there for me to even use.

4. The Blue offer of the week used to be reasonable but now it's just plain ridiculous ---buy 9 or more bags of chips....no thanks!


Most of my groceries used to come from Sobeys but now we shop 80% at No Frills and the PC points are half decent.
Occasionally I find a few things at Metro.

I often wonder if I stopped shopping there for a month or so if I'd get better offers.
Maybe they need to miss me for a bit?

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Funny(ish) story: so during the last Bonus Boom thing in Feb - in order to get to 7(?) offers, the low hanging fruit was to walk to the Shell and get some lottery tix. And I was sort of thinking, oh, well, I’ll get some scratchers that are busy work (crosswords or bingo) for some entertainment and maybe I’ll make back a couple bucks of the $20 and that’s not so bad. I thought I won $10 so was feeling pretty good about that. An hour of entertainment, 100+ extra AirMiles. Not bad. Today, I finally went to check them - but I won $30! Which is not a lot, but still made my $ back and I’ve been making some poor spending decisions this week on stuff I don’t need and have been feeling guilty, so now I feel a bit less guilty  someone/something is looking out for me - maybe the AirMiles gods



I am taking a online
Canadian Tire ,, Amazon ,, Indigo,, etc
self imposed ban right now ,,,it's a struggle...lol
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> I am taking a online
> Canadian Tire ,, Amazon ,, Indigo,, etc
> self imposed ban right now ,,,it's a struggle...lol
> Hugs Hon
> Mel


Me too! No more shopping. We can do it.

but now, I assume that AM knew that and are tempting us with that spend $500 get 750 AM


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I am taking a online
> Canadian Tire ,, Amazon ,, Indigo,, etc
> self imposed ban right now ,,,it's a struggle...lol
> Hugs Hon
> Mel





kristabelle13 said:


> Me too! No more shopping. We can do it.
> 
> but now, I assume that AM knew that and are tempting us with that spend $500 get 750 AM


I too will taking an online break as I already did some online shopping the other day at Old Navy, Amazon and Chapters so I don't think there is anything more that I need.   Now I just wait for the final purchases to arrive.   I treated myself to Dolly Partons new book and the accompanying CD so when the book arrives next week I will start reading the book and listen to the CD which arrived today..  A day of relaxation for me.
Also I don't have enough that I want to even earn the Air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

I took a chance today and bought two meals single serve at Sobeys.
No airmiles on the bill but I called the Sobeys My Offers and she credited me 50 Bonus Airmiles.
I just checked my son's card and he has the same offer so one day next week I'll pick up dinner there.
Hey times are tough for Airmiles right now so a girl's got to do what she's gotta do..
Plus no cooking for me -Yeah!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

our budget is so tight right now that I just can't go to Safeway and pay higher prices to earn AM when Walmart puts it on sale for cheaper.
I have managed to only fill the car at Shell about once a month if I only drive to and from work. 
We have a hefty chunk of debt that we are working at, and that means "Do Not Treat Yo' Self!"
Eating to the bottom of the freezer and getting creative... today I made baking powder biscuits instead of the usual English muffins we use for weekends.   then for a second batch of savory biscuits, we mixed in the random veggie bits from the other meals after I quick grilled them in the broiler.  too many of our frozen veggies have almost been in there too long, so this seems like a reasonable option.
tomorrow's plan is to go wild and use rye flour in my baking LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Loving the weather this morning
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

marcyleecorgan said:


> our budget is so tight right now that I just can't go to Safeway and pay higher prices to earn AM when Walmart puts it on sale for cheaper.
> I have managed to only fill the car at Shell about once a month if I only drive to and from work.
> We have a hefty chunk of debt that we are working at, and that means "Do Not Treat Yo' Self!"
> Eating to the bottom of the freezer and getting creative... today I made baking powder biscuits instead of the usual English muffins we use for weekends.   then for a second batch of savory biscuits, we mixed in the random veggie bits from the other meals after I quick grilled them in the broiler.  too many of our frozen veggies have almost been in there too long, so this seems like a reasonable option.
> tomorrow's plan is to go wild and use rye flour in my baking LOL


We've done that in the past. Once the debt starts to move down, it moves fairly quickly, I think because as we see it, our resolve gets stronger to get 'er done. Years ago there was an ongoing thread on the Budget Board that I used to follow  called the _____ No Buy thread. It helped to keep me on track with any extra spending. Good luck! Using up the stuff we have is a good plan for everyone!


----------



## bababear_50

Someone please save me from my constant refresh of the Airmiles site....
Something bought at Sobeys on Feb 26 (Sat) .... the Airmiles will post ?

Short 86 Airmiles for a purchase.....

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Someone please save me from my constant refresh of the Airmiles site....
> Something bought at Sobeys on Feb 26 (Sat) .... the Airmiles will post ?
> 
> Short 86 Airmiles for a purchase.....
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



If it didn't post this past Thursday, most likely will post this Thursday. I haven't shopped Sobeys in ages. I thought it was Sunday to Saturday post the following Thursday but it could be Saturday to Friday. Sometimes it would post last Wednesday. Exceptions are those that don't post on the receipt like the redeem 95 AM get ## back sort of things, those can take longer, but 86 doesn't sound like that.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> If it didn't post this past Thursday, most likely will post this Thursday. I haven't shopped Sobeys in ages. I thought it was Sunday to Saturday post the following Thursday but it could be Saturday to Friday. Sometimes it would post last Wednesday. Exceptions are those that don't post on the receipt like the redeem 95 AM get ## back sort of things, those can take longer, but 86 doesn't sound like that.



Thanks Heather
Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

Safeway shop today: $99 for 169 AM, DH’s yogurt was buy 4 get 95 AM. I also came across a bag of ground flax, $3.99 with 15 AM bonus for buying 1.


----------



## bababear_50

New Shell Gift Card offers start today

With the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: $100 Walmart, $100 Sobeys, $50 Sephora, $50 Canadian Tire, $50 Indigo, $50 HBC, $50 Keg or $50 Starbucks
*Terms + Conditions*
* Offer valid March 7 – May 1, 2022 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: $100 Walmart, $100 Sobeys, $50 Sephora, $50 Canadian Tire, $50 Indigo, $50 HBC, $50 Keg or $50 Starbucks. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sandwich Chip & Pop deal

20 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 sandwich / roller grill item + a 55-66g bag of Old Dutch Chips + any Coca-Cola beverage or Coffee in-store*
Ends Sun, May 1



*Terms + Conditions*
Offer valid March 7 to May 1, 2022 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB. BC, and NT only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you purchase in a single transaction any sandwich or roller grill item PLUS a 55-66g bag of Old Dutch Chips PLUS any Coca-Cola beverage or any size Coffee. Maximum 20 miles per transaction for this promotion. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.


Pepsi Products
Pepsi 591ml, Kickstart 473ml, Gatorade 591 - 710ml, Evian 500ml, Arto 700ml, Pure Leaf 547ml and Lipton 500ml
10 Bonus Miles

Buy 2 participating Pepsi products in-store*



*Terms + Conditions*
Offer valid March 7 to May 1, 2022 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles on your purchase of any 2 of the following products: Pepsi 591ml, Kickstart 473ml, Gatorade 591 - 710ml, Evian 500ml, Arto 700ml, Pure Leaf 547ml and Lipton 500ml. Maximum of 10 Miles per transaction. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Too bad we can't earn Air Miles buying material at online Fabric Stores as I would make a killing today.   Well not that much but I am buying some material today and I am getting carried away.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Too bad we can't earn Air Miles buying material at online Fabric Stores as I would make a killing today.   Well not that much but I am buying some material today and I am getting carried away.


*Make sure you check ETSY for fabric stores!! Lots have a presence there that I've used and earned a TON of miles *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Make sure you check ETSY for fabric stores!! Lots have a presence there that I've used and earned a TON of miles *


I am buying some Muppet material that I had purchased before from Funky Monkey fabrics and I want to get the same stuff.  I will check out Etsy another time.   I am going crazy shopping and I am buying what they have left of the Kermit material as my Sister wants some pj's made out of the material I bought for her and it takes 2.5 yards and I had only bought a yard.  Now I am buying more to make them and then of course I found other stuff to buy.   My Brother says I need to be saved but once I buy this material I will need to definitely make time to complete this project before her next birthday in May.   I guess I will be making her other stuff out of this material as I am going to have lots and lots of it.  I want to make sure I have enough just in case I make a boo boo along the line.


----------



## ottawamom

juniorbugman said:


> Too bad we can't earn Air Miles buying material at online Fabric Stores as I would make a killing today.   Well not that much but I am buying some material today and I am getting carried away.


I love getting carried away in a fabric store. Good form of retail therapy.


----------



## cari12

juniorbugman said:


> Too bad we can't earn Air Miles buying material at online Fabric Stores as I would make a killing today.   Well not that much but I am buying some material today and I am getting carried away.


Was looking for another store on AirMiles shops and saw this:


----------



## ottawamom

OMG Fabricville is Fabricland but based in Quebec (and with a separate membership program). I've ordered from them in the past, This is a gamechanger. Thank you @cari12


----------



## Donald - my hero

*fabricville is back?!?!!

OMG take my $$$$ *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I haven't bought fabric in years.... I just go to the thrift store.


----------



## ottawamom

For anyone who use the Redeem Cash Miles offer at Metro Feb 24-27 those miles have just posted.

Second item is just me putting it out there into the universe. I am hoping to hear today or tomorrow about a puppy. It has been two long years since my last dog passed and I'm guardedly excited. Cross your fingers and toes for me if you can.

If not this week it will happen in another month or so.


----------



## bababear_50

I can confirm that the sandwich , chips and pop deal worked at my Shell. 20 Bonus Airmiles posted right away.
The cashier also asked for my CAA card and I can confirm I got a discount on all three items.
20 cents off on chips
50 cents off on sub sandwich
26 cents off on pop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I can confirm that the 0.3 cents off per litre also works as we did that today.  I am 1 fill up away from getting my 100 miles this month for 3 fill ups and it will probably be done tonight or tomorrow.  After I get mine done, then I will work on the other card.


----------



## bgula

juniorbugman said:


> I can confirm that the 0.3 cents off per litre also works as we did that today.  I am 1 fill up away from getting my 100 miles this month for 3 fill ups and it will probably be done tonight or tomorrow.  After I get mine done, then I will work on the other card.



So are you now asked at the pump for both your AM card and CAA card?


----------



## juniorbugman

bgula said:


> So are you now asked at the pump for both your AM card and CAA card?


Don't know if they mention at pump since I didn't do it. 
Yes input CAA card first, then Air Miles then payment card if paying at pump.  I  guess same order if paying in store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*if you put you mind to it and are willing to pay a LOT for special ingredients anything,  even chocolate chip cookies, is possible! Stuff I needed was on sale a few weeks ago and the sugar even had miles attached!!
I gave one to hubby any he didn't know it wasn't a "real" cookie until I grabbed it and took a bite!!
Gonna freeze some so I can have fresh cookies whenever the urge strikes

*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *if you put you mind to it and are willing to pay a LOT for special ingredients anything,  even chocolate chip cookies, is possible! Stuff I needed was on sale a few weeks ago and the sugar even had miles attached!!
> I gave one to hubby any he didn't know it wasn't a "real" cookie until I grabbed it and took a bite!!
> Gonna freeze some so I can have fresh cookies whenever the urge strikes
> 
> View attachment 653087*


Yummy
They look delicious. Enjoy!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bgula

juniorbugman said:


> Don't know if they mention at pump since I didn't do it.
> Yes input CAA card first, then Air Miles then payment card if paying at pump.  I  guess same order if paying in store.



Wife went to Shell today and she said she was never asked at the pump for her CAA card.  Of course she never went in to the store about it.  Maybe someone else can report whether it's possible to swipe both CAA and AM card at the pump.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yes did it again today.   At the pump insert CAA card, remove, insert air miles remove,   then do payment card.  Receipt showed gas as 1.81 instead of posted price of 1.84.
Checked my air miles account and my miles have posted.
I never looked at the pump to see if there was anything there.  Will look at pump next time since I know we will need gas again.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm going to try this (Shell discounts) on my roadtrip this weekend to pick up the puppy! I will post a picture of the handsome young man when I get him home.


----------



## Silvermist999

bgula said:


> Wife went to Shell today and she said she was never asked at the pump for her CAA card.  Of course she never went in to the store about it.  Maybe someone else can report whether it's possible to swipe both CAA and AM card at the pump.



yes I filled up today. There was a small sign above the keypad at the pump, promoting the CAA offer. I swiped the CAA card first, as instructed, then keyed in my AirMiles (can you believe I have it memorized), then inserted my payment card. So simple.

I actually split my fill up into two transactions of 30L each, partly for the March Shell offer and partly because I heard gas prices would go up tomorrow.  Then I got home and heard gas prices might now go down 15cents by Friday. Oh well.


----------



## AngelDisney

I linked my CAA card in the Shell App. Then I just used the Shell Easy Pay to pay and the price was lowered at the pump by the CAA discount.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Afternoon
Kind of Airmiles related
I was wondering with everyone talking about food prices going way up is there anything that you think is worth kind of stock piling ,,,?
I always worry about Tuna as it's one of the few protein / meat products I eat.

Thanks Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Today we decided to treat ourselves to Swiss Chalet so I let Air Miles pay for me and I cashed in some miles and got enough Ultimate Dining card money to pay for it.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

bababear_50 said:


> Good Afternoon
> Kind of Airmiles related
> I was wondering with everyone talking about food prices going way up is there anything that you think is worth kind of stock piling ,,,?
> I always worry about Tuna as it's one of the few protein / meat products I eat.
> 
> Thanks Hugs
> Mel


Tuna is almost always cheaper on Amazon.  So is KD unless there's a loss leader sale.   Husband and I spent several weeks watching prices and comparing "price per unit" and it seems that many things are just a better deal there.  Now...  how to earn AM.... that's not the easy part!

Unless you eat enough to buy one of the large bulk bags of tuna instead of cans!  Those are good for casseroles!


----------



## bababear_50

marcyleecorgan said:


> Tuna is almost always cheaper on Amazon.  So is KD unless there's a loss leader sale.   Husband and I spent several weeks watching prices and comparing "price per unit" and it seems that many things are just a better deal there.  Now...  how to earn AM.... that's not the easy part!
> 
> Unless you eat enough to buy one of the large bulk bags of tuna instead of cans!  Those are good for casseroles!



Thanks Hon
I am the only one who will eat Tuna in our family and therefor it does make sense to just buy the small tins from Amazon.
Maybe I'll stock up this weekend.

Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

So I have finished my 3 Shell gas fill-ups for this month and received my 100 bonus Air Miles and we are 1 away from doing 4 on my Mom's card.  I can't believe that we have done it already but that drive to Bolton from Ajax takes a lot of gas and we have been driving around Durham doing shopping pick-ups so that added up as well.
For those who were asking, My brother said that it asks you at the pump if you have a CAA card and tells you the order to put them in.


----------



## tinkerone

Had to purchase a new washer and dryer today.  I researched tons of them yesterday online and now all I am seeing is ads for them.  It's rather annoying.  Even seeing them when I come on here.  It's to bad there was no way to tell it to stop, it's not like I will need another one for ten years or so.  I realize now that I should have used the 'in private' window but to late.  
On a AM's related note, I used my BMO MC to make the purchase so About 200 AM's.  That's all I could collect but better than nothing


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> Had to purchase a new washer and dryer today.  I researched tons of them yesterday online and now all I am seeing is ads for them.  It's rather annoying.  Even seeing them when I come on here.  It's to bad there was no way to tell it to stop, it's not like I will need another one for ten years or so.  I realize now that I should have used the 'in private' window but to late.
> On a AM's related note, I used my BMO MC to make the purchase so About 200 AM's.  That's all I could collect but better than nothing


*hubby needed new undies, i had to deal with a week's worth of men's crotches *


----------



## AngelDisney

Just want to confirm. For the current airmiliesshop bonus offer, it’s for a cumulative spending total. Can I spend less than $20 for one of the shop? Do I have to at least get 1 base mile at each shop to qualify? TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Just want to confirm. For the current airmiliesshop bonus offer, it’s for a cumulative spending total. Can I spend less than $20 for one of the shop? Do I have to at least get 1 base mile at each shop to qualify? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 653919


*For any of these promos you do need to earn at least one base mile to trigger it.*


----------



## bababear_50

Happiness is 
Finding 2 Shell Gift cards and 4 Sobeys Gift Cards you forgot you bought and put away before Christmas.
Pays to do a bit of Spring cleaning!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

We've filled up at Shell 2X now and 50AM should have posted to my account with the fill up today. It didn't. What # do I call to get them (Shell) to fix it. I know someone here has had this issue as well and got it resolved quickly. Thanks.


----------



## bababear_50

I filled up the other day and was so disappointed ,,all pumps are pre purchase so I figured I was safe to do $50.00 pre payment BUT I didn't hit the 31 L required amount , I only hit 26L so no second purchase for me.
Dang!!
Hugs
Mel

This might help with Shell
https://support.shell.ca/hc/en-ca/requests/new


----------



## chezcurrie

Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere, but I just spent some $ at Origins taking advantage of the 5x the AirMiles. Anyone know when this would likely post to my airmiles account?

(Trying to get enough miles to purchase Dland tix for my upcoming trip during the block out dates on my MagicKey. Yes, you read that right. Lol)


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Just sharing
I finally booked a trip today ..not till Jan/Feb 2023 but it feels good to have something to look forward to.
Airmiles covered hotel ,,and refundable up to a week before. Universal Orlando Cabana Bay Family suite.
West Jet Dollars covered flight /pre seat selection and baggage fees ... option to cancel .
$300.00 in Airmiles Starbucks for treats, coffee/teas etc. (I've been stockpiling them).
HP scarf 1/2 done (decided on Ravenclaw) ,, will be working on a Dr. Seuss cat in the hat one next Fall.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I was so upset today as I did a shop at Sobeys and earned 4 whole Air Miles and when I got home and checked my offers I had 2 for spend $75 get 95 miles that weren't there last week.  I was thinking I was out of luck but I loaded them to my account, called the GetMyOffers hotline and she added them to my account.  Yippee
My other card had a spend anything get 50 Air Miles and it too didn't post so I got that one added as well.     I know for this one the store was having Air Miles issues as it wouldn't let me redeem any miles for my card so maybe that was why it didn't work.  To note it said - 43 days left for the expiry so if anybody else had this problem and the special deal is still in your available just give them a call.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 654221
> 
> O/T Just sharing
> I finally booked a trip today ..not till Jan/Feb 2023 but it feels good to have something to look forward to.
> Airmiles covered hotel ,,and refundable up to a week before. Universal Orlando Cabana Bay Family suite.
> West Jet Dollars covered flight /pre seat selection and baggage fees ... option to cancel .
> $300.00 in Airmiles Starbucks for treats, coffee/teas etc. (I've been stockpiling them).
> HP scarf 1/2 done (decided on Ravenclaw) ,, will be working on a Dr. Seuss cat in the hat one next Fall.
> View attachment 654225
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


We love Cabana Bay Family suites.  The resort is so nice.  Have you stayed before?


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> We love Cabana Bay Family suites.  The resort is so nice.  Have you stayed before?


Good Morning Tinkerone
No I have never stayed there before but am looking forward to it.
I have read many online info blogs and watched a few videos. Have you stayed there?
Please tell me about it if you have.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning Tinkerone
> No I have never stayed there before but am looking forward to it.
> I have read many online info blogs and watched a few videos. Have you stayed there?
> Please tell me about it if you have.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



We've stayed in a family suite twice.  If you like to walk, it is easily walkable to the parks but you can also take the shuttle bus or go across the street and take the boat from Sapphire Falls.

The food court is pretty good and not too busy.  The only bad thing I've been hearing lately is the check-in takes forever.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Damo
I am ok for a walk to the Parks but usually a ride home is appreciated.
I like that Sapphire is so close as I want to check it out for a future holiday.
I will miss my usual resort which is RPR but it was time to try something new this time.
Hopefully check in improves this year.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

OMG.  On hold with Disney to try to get my expired 2020 Airmiles Canadian resident tickets converted to valid tickets for this summer....only a 3 hour wait time....


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning Tinkerone
> No I have never stayed there before but am looking forward to it.
> I have read many online info blogs and watched a few videos. Have you stayed there?
> Please tell me about it if you have.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Have stayed multiple times.  Buses are very quick and constantly coming and going.  Damo is correct about walking across the street to Sapphire Falls and taking the boat from there.  The advantage of that is you go through security right then and there so no need to do a line up for security when you get off the bus at the parks.  There is seldom a line at the resort so it's very quick and easy.  
The resort itself is so nostalgic.  Very 50's.  There is a small lazy river at the hotel.  If you are going into their waterpark the resort has an entrance to it.  The quick service venue offers wonderful items and they have the freestyle coke machines both in the dinning area and by the pool area.  You should very much enjoy it.  I will say, I'm jealous


----------



## ottawamom

CanadianKrista said:


> OMG.  On hold with Disney to try to get my expired 2020 Airmiles Canadian resident tickets converted to valid tickets for this summer....only a 3 hour wait time....


Report back when you do get them converted. I for one have tickets I will need to do this with. There are many others here who will also be interested in how seamless/frustrating it is.


----------



## kristabelle13

chezcurrie said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere, but I just spent some $ at Origins taking advantage of the 5x the AirMiles. Anyone know when this would likely post to my airmiles account?
> 
> (Trying to get enough miles to purchase Dland tix for my upcoming trip during the block out dates on my MagicKey. Yes, you read that right. Lol)


Air Miles Shops all vary when they post (or if they post at all). I usually see AM when the item ships, or 2-3 weeks later. Be sure to screen shot the promo and all the fine print in case they don’t post - you can follow up on the base miles at 60 days and the 5x miles at 120 days.


----------



## chezcurrie

kristabelle13 said:


> Air Miles Shops all vary when they post (or if they post at all). I usually see AM when the item ships, or 2-3 weeks later. Be sure to screen shot the promo and all the fine print in case they don’t post - you can follow up on the base miles at 60 days and the 5x miles at 120 days.



Thank you! I’ll move to plan B and redeem some PC pts for gift cards (adding them to my order but making sure I have enough groceries to cover, which with 3 boys is not hard. lol)


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in on Foodland Airmilles posting
My Shop ........ March 6th. waiting on 150 Airmiles here.
Usually I get the Airmiles the following week but nothing so far.
I haven't really shopped at Foodland like I did in the past so I am unsure if this has changed?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Have stayed multiple times.  Buses are very quick and constantly coming and going.  Damo is correct about walking across the street to Sapphire Falls and taking the boat from there.  The advantage of that is you go through security right then and there so no need to do a line up for security when you get off the bus at the parks.  There is seldom a line at the resort so it's very quick and easy.
> The resort itself is so nostalgic.  Very 50's.  There is a small lazy river at the hotel.  If you are going into their waterpark the resort has an entrance to it.  The quick service venue offers wonderful items and they have the freestyle coke machines both in the dinning area and by the pool area.  You should very much enjoy it.  I will say, I'm jealous


Thanks for sharing Hon.
I appreciate it.
I know many here are Disney Trip oriented but I just can't get my head around a trip where I am always on my phone on holidays (online food orders ,,Genie+ and LL)  . 
I love Universal and think it will be my focus going forward. I do hope I can do check in online via my phone for Cabana Bay.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in on Foodland Airmilles posting
> My Shop ........ March 6th. waiting on 150 Airmiles here.
> Usually I get the Airmiles the following week but nothing so far.
> I haven't really shopped at Foodland like I did in the past so I am unsure if this has changed?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Wednesday evening or Thursday you should have them. I believe it's the same cycle/week as Sobeys. You wouldn't have made the cutoff date for them to post last week.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Wednesday evening or Thursday you should have them. I believe it's the same cycle/week as Sobeys. You wouldn't have made the cutoff date for them to post last week.


Thanks Heather.......
ah any planning going on there for next year? 
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Heather.......
> ah any planning going on there for next year?
> Hugs Hon
> Mel



Still debating  We have cruises booked for next year but I really want to go around Christmas as well. If only kiddo was a better flyer.


----------



## bababear_50

My guys and I went one Christmas and it was a Christmas they still talk about.
We stayed at OKW and were fortunate to have Christmas Mickey & Goofy come to visit the resort one early morning down by the docks.
We each bought small gifts in Disney Springs and exchanged them on Christmas morning followed by Christmas breakfast at Olivias restaurant. We then hit Downtown Disney for a movie and some Christmas day shopping. We wore our Santa Mickey hats.
We (I) am an early riser so the Parks were manageable by going early and booking a nice Park lunch and then a small shop and then departing. The weather was a bit coolish but being Canadian my guys made good use of the heated Pool, hot tub & Sauna.
Those cruises sound wonderful!!! Have fun planning Hon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Just sharing
> I finally booked a trip today ..not till Jan/Feb 2023 but it feels good to have something to look forward to.


That is wonderful.  

I know as excited as we were to go on our trip (with declining newest variant in Florida at the time) we were still on edge a bit -especially with needing a negative test to get onto the plane and driving isn't an option for us.  

All I can say is we are soooooooooooooooooo glad that we forged ahead, pulled the trigger and went.  We didn't realize how much we needed that vacation.  Dh loved, loved, *LOVED* Universal (as it was his first visit there) and phoned our ds's that same night to tell them we were going to plan a return trip for them to go too  .  We really didn't realize how much our mental health was needing the break from all the craziness and ugliness of the world right now , until we got there and were in our holiday bubble.  

All I can say is, I hope you forge ahead and go.  Do the parks in a way that is comfortable for you and just do it!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is wonderful.
> 
> I know as excited as we were to go on our trip (with declining newest variant in Florida at the time) we were still on edge a bit -especially with needing a negative test to get onto the plane and driving isn't an option for us.
> 
> All I can say is we are soooooooooooooooooo glad that we forged ahead, pulled the trigger and went.  We didn't realize how much we needed that vacation.  Dh loved, loved, *LOVED* Universal (as it was his first visit there) and phoned our ds's that same night to tell them we were going to plan a return trip for them to go too  .  We really didn't realize how much our mental health was needing the break from all the craziness and ugliness of the world right now , until we got there and were in our holiday bubble.
> 
> All I can say is, I hope you forge ahead and go.  Do the parks in a way that is comfortable for you and just do it!!!!



Thanks for sharing Pumpkin ,,,it means a lot to me.
Have a great time planning your next holiday.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!

Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.

Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *


----------



## bababear_50

Thinking of you Jacqueline.
A BIG special Donald Duck Hug just for you.!!


Hugs The Airmiles Gang!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!
> 
> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.
> 
> Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *


Things will be all sorted out for you soon since you have:


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!
> 
> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.
> 
> Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *


It never rains but it pours, right? Hugs to all and know that things will move along as they are meant to do. Congrats on the new baby! Grandbabies are the best!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.


Sending you many tight hugs!!!!  Some days, it will feel like you need to take the day minute by minute to get through them, but you will get through these hard days


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!
> 
> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.
> 
> Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *


Life gets so complicated sometimes, does it not?  For all the things we suffer through we also get the special moments as well.  One of those special moments will be when you get to hold that grandbaby for the first time.....then the second, third, fourth and the rest of his/her life.  
You just get to work making a Donald Duck quilt for the baby so you will always be with him/her, even when your not around.  
And remember, if you need to vent, we are always here for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Yah know I really really need to see some puppy pictures on this thread.......
,,,maybe some Airmiles person has a few to share??
Just saying.............................................

Love yah
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Yah know I really really need to see some puppy pictures on this thread.......
> ,,,maybe some Airmiles person has a few to share??
> Just saying.............................................
> 
> Love yah
> Hugs
> Mel


Hope this helps


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Hope this helps


Ohhhhhhh so sweet ,,, made my day.
Thanks Papa Puppy owner


Hugs
Mel

Now if there is a Mama Puppy owner out their willing to share?
lol


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!
> 
> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.
> 
> Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *


Sorry about the sad news but happy about the grandbaby news.  Now you will be able to put your new craft space to use making burpie pads, quilts etc.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Yah know I really really need to see some puppy pictures on this thread.......
> ,,,maybe some Airmiles person has a few to share??
> Just saying.............................................
> 
> Love yah
> Hugs
> Mel


Here’s Mochi, a Coton de Tulear. She’s one year old.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh My gosh I am in love!!
Thanks for sharing Hon so sweet and cuddly!
Hugs Mel

***My I wonder if there is another Puppy Mama out there? Maybe she is suffering from 
a bit of new puppy sleepless nights ..lol***


----------



## ottawamom

No I  just spend all my time watching him and laughing. Here are a couple of photos. Introducing Niko. He's 8 weeks old.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> No I  just spend all my time watching him and laughing. Here are a couple of photos. Introducing Niko. He's 8 weeks old.


TA DA!!!! Welcome new Puppy Mama!
There he is!!
Welcome Niko!
Oh My Oh My he's adorable!
Melts my heart.
So happy for you and your family and I love his name too.
Thanks for sharing Ottawamom.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Love the cute puppies!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
Quick Tickets
buy $10 get 15 bonus Airmiles
March 17  to March 23
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-march-17-to-232/all


----------



## youngdeb12

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 654221
> 
> O/T Just sharing
> I finally booked a trip today ..not till Jan/Feb 2023 but it feels good to have something to look forward to.
> Airmiles covered hotel ,,and refundable up to a week before. Universal Orlando Cabana Bay Family suite.
> West Jet Dollars covered flight /pre seat selection and baggage fees ... option to cancel .
> $300.00 in Airmiles Starbucks for treats, coffee/teas etc. (I've been stockpiling them).
> HP scarf 1/2 done (decided on Ravenclaw) ,, will be working on a Dr. Seuss cat in the hat one next Fall.
> View attachment 654225
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


So excited for you!  We have our first trip to Universal booked for October!  You’re going to have a great time!


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *Just popping in with a quick post of thanks to everyone who's been answering questions while I've been quiet. I check in several times a day and if I see a post that's not been responded to I'll do my best but you've been on the ball gang!
> 
> Our poor little family just can't seem to catch a break these days. Our daughter's birthday was last week and it's the first since her wife left which made it extremely difficult for her (and when her ex-M-I-L sent her a birthday text that led to a full meltdown!) & we're coming up on the anniversary of her walking out. Still dealing with all the "stuff" surrounding my dad's death and yesterday got the news of our daughter-in-law's Mom's sudden passing. We had just been given the go-ahead to let everyone know that they're expecting (YES, our first grandbaby!!!) and while her family's relationships are strained to say the least, it's still a shock, finger's crossed she's able to weather the stress and keep herself and that precious babe healthy.
> 
> Still working away on the basement renovations and extremely frustrated by the pace PLUS can't seem to find a furniture store that wants to sell us anything URGH, i mean come on, you've been struggling for 2 years, TAKE MY MONEY AND ORDER THE DANGED COUCH! I'm waiting on 3 stores to get back to me and soon will resort to ordering something online just so the process can get started. *



Hope things start to turn around for you soon!  ❤


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Damo
> I am ok for a walk to the Parks but usually a ride home is appreciated.
> I like that Sapphire is so close as I want to check it out for a future holiday.
> I will miss my usual resort which is RPR but it was time to try something new this time.
> Hopefully check in improves this year.
> Hugs
> Mel



I'd stay at Cabana or Sapphire more often but I really like having the express pass.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel I concur with walking over to SapphireFalls and catching the boat from there.

1. The boat ride is a nice "Florida" way to get from point A to point B
2. You go through security for the parks at the dock at Sapphire thereby avoiding the much busier security at the transportation hub. The walk from the busses to security and then to the parks is likely equal to what it takes to get to Sapphire Falls plus you can always stop off for a shop or snack while at the hotel.


----------



## juniorbugman

Not Air Miles related.
So look what I bought in an online auction at a nearby Craft/Antique Market.
Let me introduce Easter Mickey and Minnie.
I already have an Easter Mickey but the 2 new ones were cheaper to buy than just the 1 Mickey.  He was $29.99 by himself last year at Canadian Tire and the 2 of them were only $25 for the pair.
I may share my older Easter Mickey with my sister as she also has one but hers is a Halloween one that has fangs.  She is like me and puts different tops on it for the different seasons.   I can remove the flowers from their hands and I can dress them in different tops for different seasons.
(ps Mickey looks like he has a bit of a paunch and may need to diet - )


----------



## cari12

Wow, my BMO offer is a tall order!
I opted in, in case I happen to do it but not going out of my way at all.


----------



## bababear_50

Great score on the Mickey & Minnie Easter couple
*juniorbugman*
Love them.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> Wow, my BMO offer is a tall order!
> I opted in, in case I happen to do it but not going out of my way at all.View attachment 654914


Mine was better, spend $250 on home improvements and get 75 AM.  Since we bought our washer and dryer at Home Depot that would have counted however we bought it two days to soon, lol.  No 75 AM's for me.


----------



## ottawamom

cari12 said:


> Wow, my BMO offer is a tall order!
> I opted in, in case I happen to do it but not going out of my way at all.View attachment 654914


Mine was spend $50 at Jean Coutu (haven't shopped there in a year or so) and/or Global Pet Foods get 100AM. Little do they know we just got a puppy and this will be an easy spend for me to do


----------



## Donald - my hero

*it's been well over a month since i had any offers from Mastercard ... come on,  drop me a few crumbs at least*


----------



## bababear_50

I've gotten the same BMO offer 3 times now.
Spend $310.00 at a home improvement /hardware store place get 105 Airmiles ,,,nope not happening.
Hugs
Mel

"when you activate your offer and spend $310 or more
on eligible home improvement and hardware purchases
using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *March 22, 2022*1


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I've gotten the same BMO offer 3 times now.
> Spend $310.00 at a home improvement /hardware store place get 105 Airmiles ,,,nope not happening.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> "when you activate your offer and spend $310 or more
> on eligible home improvement and hardware purchases
> using your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard through *March 22, 2022*1


*URGH, I would LOVE that one! Currently sitting here in a cold sweat as I order the ceiling tiles for the basement, over $1200 <gulp>*


----------



## CanadianKrista

I haven't gotten BMO or Shell offers.  Come on Airmiles, I'm quickly draining my account!  Booked flights to Florida and flights to Newfoundland this week, and going to order 4 buy 3 get 2 free Universal passes in the very near future.  My very healthy AM balance will be down to almost nothing...


----------



## CanadianKrista

Second try to get my tickets converted - I had to hang up after 1.5 hours last time.  This time I called right at 7am.  Got through screening quickly, was put through to ticketing at 7:06.  Said wait time was 10 minutes.  Brilliant, I thought, I have an 8am meeting, should be no problem.  7:45, I once again hung up.  I'll try again at 7am some morning next week when I don't have an 8am meeting.....


----------



## ottawamom

Maybe that's a new Disney tacit. Keep you on hold when trying to use your credits (from tickets) so that you eventually give up and purchase new ones online because you need the tickets, now!

Just kidding, I'm sure they are over-run with everyone wanting to come back and visit.


----------



## tinkerone

If anyone does Sample Source, it's live now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*not airmiles related AT ALL but I just made myself more cookies! Not sure what to call them but taste like shortbread!


this is related,  I spent a bunch of money on fabric thru ETSY so I can make stuff for the new grand baby!! Gonna try my hand at a small quilt type thing and whip up a bunch of those bandana type bibs.

that plus the new Chromecast with Google TV that I got from Dell (used the $60 credit we had from hubby's computer on boxing day)  and I've met the first threshold for the Mix and Match promo*


----------



## bababear_50

Such cute Travel neck pillows
Hugs Mel

https://shop.miniso.ca/collections/travel-accessories-1


----------



## juniorbugman

@donald_my_hero 
Jacqueline Did you see this about Len's Mill Stores?

We know you're excited...we are too!! Stay tuned because an opening date for our new Guelph location at 100 Woodlawn Rd W is just around the corner!
We will post on our social media, website and newsletter as soon as we're ready.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> @donald_my_hero
> Jacqueline Did you see this about Len's Mill Stores?
> 
> We know you're excited...we are too!! Stay tuned because an opening date for our new Guelph location at 100 Woodlawn Rd W is just around the corner!
> We will post on our social media, website and newsletter as soon as we're ready.


*DUH! Of course I've seen this, I live within a scary 5 minute drive from the new store 
They've been closed since early October and it's been such a long wait to get back inside, CAN'T WAIT!!*


----------



## tinkerone

The Bonus Boom AM's for BMO have posted.  I can always use 100 AM's.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> The Bonus Boom AM's for BMO have posted.  I can always use 100 AM's.


Well I got 125 for a Bonus Boost from BMO
But I don't think I was suppose to ,,it's just that they don't say which Bonus Boost so I might well be entitled to them. lol
March 17, 2022


BMO BONUS BOOM
+125


----------



## youngdeb12

CanadianKrista said:


> I haven't gotten BMO or Shell offers.  Come on Airmiles, I'm quickly draining my account!  Booked flights to Florida and flights to Newfoundland this week, and going to order 4 buy 3 get 2 free Universal passes in the very near future.  My very healthy AM balance will be down to almost nothing...



This will be my first time ordering Universal tickets through Redtag.  I can't find the 3 Day + 2 Free tickets on the site.  How do you go about getting those?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

youngdeb12 said:


> This will be my first time ordering Universal tickets through Redtag. I can't find the 3 Day + 2 Free tickets on the site. How do you go about getting those?


I think you may need to get those through a personal shopper as those are on " sale" through Universal.


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

youngdeb12 said:


> This will be my first time ordering Universal tickets through Redtag.  I can't find the 3 Day + 2 Free tickets on the site.  How do you go about getting those?


When I went on the site, I narrowed my search field to 3 day tickets. From there I saw there were 2 point options the same and the titles seemed the same. When you hover over the title, you will see one will show the +2 days free option. I chose the 3park 3 day +2 days free park-to-park option. For my dates it was 4307 points per tickets all fees included. I placed my order on a Thursday and received the email with barcode vouchers on Saturday.


----------



## youngdeb12

Jiminyfan2020 said:


> When I went on the site, I narrowed my search field to 3 day tickets. From there I saw there were 2 point options the same and the titles seemed the same. When you hover over the title, you will see one will show the +2 days free option. I chose the 3park 3 day +2 days free park-to-park option. For my dates it was 4307 points per tickets all fees included. I placed my order on a Thursday and received the email with barcode vouchers on Saturday.



Hmmm...I wonder if I'm doing something wrong.  I only show tickets that don't have the +2 option.  I'm short a few hundred miles and won't be travelling until October so I have a bit to wait before I can book.

Edited to add: Sorted just by 3 day tickets, like you said above, and they are showing now...  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ok, I'm back Betches! It's been a long time, or else it feels that way!

Anyhoo, I have our resort rezzies all bought and paid for (through gift cards) and am going to look into re-activating our expired tickets, which were Cdn rate air miles tickets (5-day base tickets).

Just wondering on how much we can expect to pay in additional costs? Traveling Nov 27-Dec 4, 2022!

So glad to be back in research mode, although this Genie+ crap is already giving me heart palpitations...


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

youngdeb12 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if I'm doing something wrong.  I only show tickets that don't have the +2 option.  I'm short a few hundred miles and won't be travelling until October so I have a bit to wait before I can book.
> 
> Edited to add: Sorted just by 3 day tickets, like you said above, and they are showing now...  Thanks for your help!


Glad it worked. Another thing I noticed at the time, unless I just couldn’t figure it out, is that an “adult” ticket for a teen must be purchased with an adult ticket with someone over 18. I wanted to use some of my points for 1 teen and my husband’s points for his ticket and our other teen. I was not able to get the single teen ticket as the birth date section needed a birth year older than my teens. Ended up buying them all from the same account. Luckily I had enough points. I already bought my annual pass before COVID. Hoping I can still use it this year. I had emailed in 2020 and they said I could. So, here’s hoping.


----------



## bababear_50

Shell gas
I am not sure how others are handling the changes at Gas stations but for me it is just not working.
The pre pay is messing me up. Fluctuating gas prices too.
I thought for sure $50 would give me the required 30L but it was short and then it took Shell 5 days to release the double charge on my credit card.
I might just switch over to Petro Canada and collect their points. They do offer 3 cents off there if you link your credit card.
Any thoughts or ideas you are trying?

Hugs
Mel


----------



## youngdeb12

bababear_50 said:


> Shell gas
> I am not sure how others are handling the changes at Gas stations but for me it is just not working.
> The pre pay is messing me up. Fluctuating gas prices too.
> I thought for sure $50 would give me the required 30L but it was short and then it took Shell 5 days to release the double charge on my credit card.
> I might just switch over to Petro Canada and collect their points. They do offer 3 cents off there if you link your credit card.
> Any thoughts or ideas you are trying?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I don’t have much help for you, but we have a shell right around the corner from us so I usually fill up there and I have a 70L tank.  Pretty hard to not put in the 30L since I usually run my tank pretty low before filling up.  If you have a Loblaws owned grocery chain with a gas bar attached to it, you can get 3.5c per L back in PC points. That’s our second choice.


----------



## bababear_50

youngdeb12 said:


> I don’t have much help for you, but we have a shell right around the corner from us so I usually fill up there and I have a 70L tank.  Pretty hard to not put in the 30L since I usually run my tank pretty low before filling up.  If you have a Loblaws owned grocery chain with a gas bar attached to it, you can get 3.5c per L back in PC points. That’s our second choice.


Thanks Hon
I do have a Loblaws Gas Bar on the way to work. I used to enjoy the drive to and from work ,,,not so much now .lol.
Good to know about the PC discount too.
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Shell gas
> I am not sure how others are handling the changes at Gas stations but for me it is just not working.
> The pre pay is messing me up. Fluctuating gas prices too.
> I thought for sure $50 would give me the required 30L but it was short and then it took Shell 5 days to release the double charge on my credit card.
> I might just switch over to Petro Canada and collect their points. They do offer 3 cents off there if you link your credit card.
> Any thoughts or ideas you are trying?
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



ok don’t let the pre-pay authorized amount mess you up!

It happened to me the first few times years ago when I used it, it was frustrating. Until one time I was watching my husband fill up and he selected the pre-authorized amount to be $100. I asked him why would you choose $100, you aren’t going to spend that much on gas (years ago, remember). He told me the $100 is the maximum amount you would pay, BUT you can choose to stop filling at any dollar amount lower than $100.  And have the flexibility to stop based on the number of litres of gas. Life changing for me, from then on, I can always choose to stop at 30L exactly! 
hope this makes sense, I should be asleep.


----------



## mort1331

If you collect pcpoints, we use Esso a lot now,,,get 3cents per litre back in points. Also use the gasbuddy app to see on way home where gas is cheaper,,,but I dont drive out of way. Fill up after work or later at night,,cheaper,,,always more expensive in the am.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
20 Bonus Miles
Buy 2 NESTLÉ Mickey Mouse Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwiches Mickey Mouse 4x120 mL in-store or online*
Ends Wed, Mar 23


----------



## Donald - my hero

*yup what others said about the gas! I just hit whatever the highest number is and then pump.  Our car only holds 35 L so not a problem that it will end up costing me much but I'm sure to make the threshold (barely!!)  You'll only get charged for what you actually pump*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For shell, we have a 35L tank too. I know that when I get down to 60km left, that should allow me to fill 32L worth.

If I am prepaying, I just authorize more than I know it will cost ie, $75 when I know it will be more like $60


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ok, final update on my saga to get my expired AMs tickets converted.

First, I started out using the number on this page :  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/help/phone/ for existing tickets.  This was my first and greatest mistake
1st day - called at 8am, told 167 minute wait. Held for a while, just in case it was wrong, had to drop for meeting
2nd day - called right at 7am.  Got through to cast member number 1, she couldn't help, told me she was transferring to ticket services, that said "more than 10 minute wait".  45 minutes later, hang up for a meeting.
Today - called right at 7am.  Had a helpful cast member that wanted to assist, but couldn't see my tickets.  Said she was resorts, even though, remember, I've been calling the supposed ticket number.  Says she will transfer to ticket services.  Wait on hold just over an hour, next cast member can see my tickets, but can't do anything with them because they are Canadian resident tickets.  Says he will transfer me to ticket  services (WHAT??). Next on hold says over 2 hour wait, rage and hang up.

Come back to Disboards, hoping someone can help with a better number.  Aug2020distrip very helpfully provides the number 407-939-1289 and their much better experience getting this done.  I call that number, press 4 for tickets, 1 for expired tickets, 1 for a callback.  Says callback will be over 160 minutes, fine, it's Saturday, I'm good.

Call back came in about 60 minutes, but then I had 30 minutes of silent hold.  Music comes on for 30 seconds, finally an agent who can actually help me picks up!

I had managed to get some pixie dust back in 2020, and had upgraded our 7day AM tickets to 7 day park hopper plus.  I changed those to 6 day hopper plus, fixed date starting Aug 15, changed my daughters child ticket to adult.  Cost was $315.12USD.  I then added Genie+, so total was $698.52USD.  I paid with my Disney gift cards I get from PC points (buy groceries on points, get equivalent in gift cards trick).

We finally have tickets for this summer!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Renovations are slowly moving along - all the old panelling and ceiling tiles pulled down and carted off to the dump, new drywall up, mucked, sanded and the priming is just starting now. We bought the paint yesterday and the tiles arrived this morning, guess I better go pick them up! We've given up trying to find a furniture store that's willing to even order the stupid sofabed, I can't handle the stress involved in that so we've put a pin in that for the time being. After months of searching at this point (yup started looking during Boxing day sales) I'd almost given up on finding a solution for this room and FINALLY stumbled across one that will net me some miles and completed the Mix & Match promo!

TV Stand/Sewing Crap Hiding Zone*


----------



## ottawamom

I did the same sort of thing years ago. We had a big cabinet for the TV (the old ones before flat screen). I had DH add some shelves where the TV had been and poof, place to store all my fabric etc.

I had spent a lot of time refinishing it and didn't want to throw it out as it was a good piece. It just needed a little makeover.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Heading to Safeway over lunch today.  I seen that one of the blue Friday sale items are those fit bowls.  I love those for lunches at work.  So chalk up another 96 miles for me   I think this fits into my boxes for purchasing only things we need and if the AM payout is decent.


----------



## ottawamom

I just reviewed all the flyers for my usual grocery shops. It's a value drought out there for AM. Sobeys has Max a miles on this coming week but the offers just aren't great. Price too high or AM to low to make the drive and $ spent worthwhile.

I may be nearing the end of my Airmiles journey. I'm all about value for groceries and proper nutrition at the moment so my days of 5 bags of chips for 95AM are finished. I do hope things turn around soon, I miss the good old days of a Blue Friday 900AM shop.

Now to use up all those dream miles I've collected over the last few years.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I am feeling the same.  I used to be the king of AirMiles out here in Stittsville but with a new No Frills opening here there is little enticement to go into Sobeys or Metro.  We'll be spending our miles for a while here but its not like the good old days for collecting.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> I may be nearing the end of my Airmiles journey. I'm all about value for groceries and proper nutrition at the moment so my days of 5 bags of chips for 95AM are finished. I do hope things turn around soon, I miss the good old days of a Blue Friday 900AM shop.


I feel you.  We rarely buy many of the items that have AM attached to them.  It's been 1.5 yrs since we started, and we haven't really gone back.  If we have a movie night in, we will run and pick up munchies ( usually to No Frills and it's close and cheaper )  but we only get what we want, and it's gone by the next day.  So many of the items that have AM attached to them are not ones we eat anymore.  

I am with you on missing the days of a good 900 AM shop!!!!!


----------



## youngdeb12

We're considering ditching our BMO Air Miles MC for a different travel card because of the changes in the program.  It seems that AM is favouring more online, which is great for some, but we don't do a lot of online shopping.  There are no Air Miles grocery stores in our city of 80,000 and I think I've gotten more value out of collecting PC points and learning that system than I have through AM.  With Lowes and Rona leaving the program, and fewer bonus offers for Children's Place, Shell and Staples are really the only local places we can collect above the base amount.  It's a struggle to hit the thresholds for any of the Bonus Boom, etc.  We collect by far the most amount of miles though our MC.


----------



## bababear_50

Low Airmiles bar for me this week .
Sobeys
I will probably pick up some Beemaid Li'l honey packets
24 x 7 gram
$3.99  @ buy 1 get 12 Airmiles
Now lets hope they have the actual product in store.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1453359?page=5&itemId=71101545&sourceID=10&position=6


I might stock up on some Tetley Tea ay Real Canadian Super Store
216 for $7.99

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10001/1453444?page=6&sourceID=10&position=0
Happy safe shopping everyone 
Hope you get some good deals.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yeah, our mile hunt isn't terribly active but I do my best to keep poking away at it and I'm stunned at what I'm actually pulling in compared to other years. I haven't altered my spending patterns but due to my dietary limitations I'm forced to shop at the $$$ stores anyways. What I do find myself doing is keeping a running list and when I get a threshold spend I can easily complete it. Good grief, yesterday I dropped almost $250 at Metro but walked out with almost 300 miles between the 2 accounts, i always use the self-checkout and just watch the total and stop when i reach the $ mark, finish that transaction and then start another one for the other card.

Just finished up my online ordering to wrap up that promo and while I didn't earn that many I did surpass my 1:1 mark AND i got things I've been waiting for plus a few treats for the new baby (he's so spoiled already!!) Total spend $762.16 and I'm expecting 804 miles for that.

So far this year I've earned 4,519 on the main card and 1,104 on the secondary card. *


----------



## AngelDisney

My AM meter is low so far this year as well. Trying to work on my card to keep the Onyx status first then working on DD’s card. I think it’s time to have the Sobeys gift card offers. 

Just finished the Mix and Match offer. It takes great effort to get 750 AM plus worrying that airmilesshop kicks me out when it takes a bit longer to complete a transaction. I also have to double check the eligible categories because they change quite often especially for Amazon. I miss Shop the Block and Mega Miles!


----------



## bababear_50

Just checked and I am at 
*Since January 1, 2022 Summary - All transactions*
Miles collected:
+5,997
but my son's card 0.
I am definitely not much of a Airmiles online type of collector though.
During a telephone call with Airmiles rep last week we discussed the current situation with lack of Mega Miles & Shop the block.
She said sponsors were afraid to do the promotions during covid as they didn't want to be seen as not socially acceptable running them during the Pandemic mandates.
I sure miss them.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I am happy with my air miles collected as well.
My card 3097 so far this year.
My Mom's card so far this year 1793.
I don't know the third card since I don't have access to it - I just collect points sometimes for it but at least 150.


----------



## juniorbugman

OMG I just checked my Mom's get my offers from Sobeys and she has one for spend anything get 95 miles.  Guess I will be using her card for something tomorrow.   Sobeys must really want business as I had 2 spend $75 get 95 miles.


----------



## cari12

I’ve collected about 3417 so far this year. I am happy with it. I actually find the more frequent Bonus Boom offers easier to do since you can do multiple at one sponsor. The STB and Mega Miles were great if we could complete them but it was getting harder and harder to get 7 sponsors especially once Rexall, Lowes and Rona left. Even Global Pets was a challenge as they are quite a drive out of the way for us and they don’t carry our dogs food brand.
We have however been planning and spending our AM lately. We are taking our cancelled March 2020 Disneyland trip in May and used AM for the flights and 5 day parkhoppers (bought in 2020) for the 4 of us, Also, our nephew is getting married in Ottawa in August so we have booked flights with AM and will likely use AM for our hotel for the 5 nights we will spend there. 
The hunt is definitely worth it for us. I don’t go much out of the way and try to only purchase things we will use/need.


----------



## ElCray

I am getting zero My Offers from Sobeys, week after week. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

yeah that's the Other Problem... do they even have the item in stock...  too many times I have gone to the store and found nothing on shelves, except a flyer that says, "Sorry we are out, no rainchecks".


----------



## ottawamom

DS didn't get anySobeys offers this week either.

My total so far this year. Mine 3177, DH 1728, DS1579. I'll make sure I make it to ONYX this year I don't know about being able to do that with the other two cards at this rate. I tend to use the 3 cards as if they are all mine  and shop on whichever one has something for airmiles.

I also got buy anything get 95AM at Sobeys so while I wasn't planning on going there I may see if I can get there on the weekend and take advantage of that and one or two other offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Kicking myself that I didn't get to Metro in time to buy lottery tickets while they had miles attached, that's our retirement plan I really need to look at this week's, haven't really studied them yet. Last week I missed that Quaker rice cakes and granola bars were on for .99 until I was in the store on Tuesday and most of the flavours hubby likes were sold out*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I am behind the 8 ball compared to all of you in collecting AM so far this year.  We are sitting at 2,793 AM so far for this year.  It might have been a little higher, but with the last bonus boom in February, I didn't do any of it, as we were in Florida at that time (or quarantining to get onto the plane).  Hopefully I'll be able to snag some extra miles with the next one.  

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming swimming


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I am behind the 8 ball compared to all of you in collecting AM so far this year.  We are sitting at 2,793 AM so far for this year.  It might have been a little higher, but with the last bonus boom in February, I didn't do any of it, as we were in Florida at that time (or quarantining to get onto the plane).  Hopefully I'll be able to snag some extra miles with the next one.
> 
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming swimming


You are way ahead of me. I'm sitting at 1920. Sigh. My PC points....that's a totally different matter.  LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

I only have 1199 this year, and half of those were from the big bonus boom  oh well! I guess I won't be making onyx this year. I miss Sobeys being nearby and Rexall being a partner, I made most at those places. I could maybe still get to 6000 this year? But I'm doubtful without those bigger bonuses. I just don't go to Metro enough, or any other partners for that matter.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> She said sponsors were afraid to do the promotions during covid as they didn't want to be seen as not socially acceptable running them during the Pandemic mandates.
> I sure miss them.


I think that is actually a very valid and true phrase!  I miss them too!!!   

That being said, I generally do better with the bonus boom promos - rather than the big ones.


----------



## bababear_50

So happy that Milton's Sobeys had the
lil Honey sets
I bought 8 of them and plan on attaching a Starbucks gift card to them for Easter co worker gift.





98 Airmiles
Plus I was able to get 2x meal deals on my son's card for 50 Airmiles.
Honey garlic chicken wings & Mashed Potatoes.
I'll just add a veggie and dinner is ready.
Good quick shop.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> I am getting zero My Offers from Sobeys, week after week. Is anyone else having this problem?


Mine seem to be ok but I did call the special My Offers Line and it was over a 1 hour wait.
Best wishes Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think that is actually a very valid and true phrase!  I miss them too!!!
> 
> That being said, I generally do better with the bonus boom promos - rather than the big ones.



Well come on Airmiles we are READY for a April Bonus Boom!!
Last year the Bonus Boom ran  *from March 25 to April 14, 2021*. 
So what are you waiting for Airmiles?
lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Metro, Ontario, 2 week offer:


----------



## juniorbugman

I had 2 good shops today at Sobeys then a bonus on my transactions from last week.   Today on my Mom's card I spent $24 and earned 114 miles.  She had a spend anything get 95 miles and then the only 2 items I bought had points attached to them.
On my card I spent $131 and earned 111 miles as I had a spend $115 earn 60 miles.   
Then the better news was last week my spend $75 get 95 miles hadn't been redeemed on my shop, so I called myoffers and they made it right.   Well when I checked my account today I got the 95 miles twice shown on the same day. Once from Sobeys and the other as a my offers goodwill.  Guess it had worked in the store but not been logged in.  Oh well bonus for me.


----------



## ottawamom

I ran out to Metro after dinner. Having a puppy is like having a new born. I can't get out unless someone is watching him.

I had 2 threshold spend offers one for $40 another for $30. I was doing the $40 transaction this evening and was at the self checkout. I looked at the total and I was up to $62 with a few items still to go. Donald's voice went off in my head and told me I should do this as two separate transactions. I called the clerk over and had her remove items I had already run up. $40.32 (perfect).

Rang up the rest of the items $30.51. The airmiles gods were looking down on me today. Now if I had only unlocked my Cash accounts I could have really cleaned up on this one. Oh well. I'll take the win.

Thanks Jacqueline for going off in my head!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I ran out to Metro after dinner. Having a puppy is like having a new born. I can't get out unless someone is watching him.
> 
> I had 2 threshold spend offers one for $40 another for $30. I was doing the $40 transaction this evening and was at the self checkout. I looked at the total and I was up to $62 with a few items still to go. Donald's voice went off in my head and told me I should do this as two separate transactions. I called the clerk over and had her remove items I had already run up. $40.32 (perfect).
> 
> Rang up the rest of the items $30.51. The airmiles gods were looking down on me today. Now if I had only unlocked my Cash accounts I could have really cleaned up on this one. Oh well. I'll take the win.
> 
> Thanks Jacqueline for going off in my head!


I was on my way to Sobeys today when I started thinking about you and thought well how is she suppose to shop with a new puppy?
So glad you were able to get out and pick up a few things ,,,,yeah being a new puppy mama is very time consuming but the puppy snuggles are worth it.

Hugs Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

damo said:


> I'd stay at Cabana or Sapphire more often but I really like having the express pass.



yes we did one night at Royal pacific to get express lane and 2 at cabana bay family suite and we liked it better by far


----------



## TammyLynn33

Did anyone else have a problem with getting their bonus miles for the airmiles shop thing. I don’t think I got any and I spent over the 500 and 5 different shops .
We are now looking at upgrading our passes to hopper plus with water parks bc June may be unbearable temp wise. Does anyone know how hopping works for the extended hours for deluxe  resorts? If the park is at capacity that day .. would we be permitted  to enter when they start or could we get shut out ?? 
so many things to think about. Littles and I may just add the water park option. I’m not a late night person .. the teens def are tho lol


----------



## Silvermist999

TammyLynn33 said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with getting their bonus miles for the airmiles shop thing. I don’t think I got any and I spent over the 500 and 5 different shops .
> We are now looking at upgrading our passes to hopper plus with water parks bc June may be unbearable temp wise. Does anyone know how hopping works for the extended hours for deluxe  resorts? If the park is at capacity that day .. would we be permitted  to enter when they start or could we get shut out ??
> so many things to think about. Littles and I may just add the water park option. I’m not a late night person .. the teens def are tho lol



I got my Mix and Match miles bonus miles added to my account after each threshold. So after I shopped the last 2 stores to bring me up over $500 for 5 stores on March 22nd, an additional 375 AM was added for a total of 750AM.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> We are now looking at upgrading our passes to hopper plus with water parks bc June may be unbearable temp wise. Does anyone know how hopping works for the extended hours for deluxe  resorts? If the park is at capacity that day .. would we be permitted  to enter when they start or could we get shut out ??



The short answer is you need a park pass for the extended hours park or if you have hoppers, you could have a park pass for another park but you must have entered the park you have a park pass for in order to qualify.

*Do I Need A Parks Pass Reservation To Use Extended Evening Hours?*
Yes. You’ll either need a *Disney parks pass reservation* for the park, or you’ll need to have park hopper tickets and hop to the park *after using* a parks pass reservation to visit your first park of the day, in order to use Extended Evening Hours.

https://www.mousehacking.com/blog/d... I Need A Parks,to use Extended Evening Hours.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with getting their bonus miles for the airmiles shop thing. I don’t think I got any and I spent over the 500 and 5 different shops .



I did two shops at Old Navy and one at Walmart, deliveries have all arrived but haven't seen any airmiles.


----------



## cari12

TammyLynn33 said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with getting their bonus miles for the airmiles shop thing. I don’t think I got any and I spent over the 500 and 5 different shops .
> We are now looking at upgrading our passes to hopper plus with water parks bc June may be unbearable temp wise. Does anyone know how hopping works for the extended hours for deluxe  resorts? If the park is at capacity that day .. would we be permitted  to enter when they start or could we get shut out ??
> so many things to think about. Littles and I may just add the water park option. I’m not a late night person .. the teens def are tho lol


I received my 100 AM bonus a couple of days after my second shop (only did first threshold). Although I haven’t received the base AM for that second shop yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've had some of my miles posted for some of my purchases but not all. Just had the second big bonus but not the first? Most of the big promos don't work but I go in with knowledge that these miles won't post quickly. At least the timeline is only 75 days for online transactions. Must admit this is odd that the 275 has posted but not the 100.*


----------



## AngelDisney

It’s the first time doing Mix and Match, and I am impressed that AM were posted after each threshold. I have all 750 AM posted today with my last two shops on March 23.


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my gosh
Here I was thinking no one did the Mix & Match and now I see everyone was participating in it ,,,well done guys.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Days In the Sun said:


> The short answer is you need a park pass for the extended hours park or if you have hoppers, you could have a park pass for another park but you must have entered the park you have a park pass for in order to qualify.
> 
> *Do I Need A Parks Pass Reservation To Use Extended Evening Hours?*
> Yes. You’ll either need a *Disney parks pass reservation* for the park, or you’ll need to have park hopper tickets and hop to the park *after using* a parks pass reservation to visit your first park of the day, in order to use Extended Evening Hours.
> 
> https://www.mousehacking.com/blog/d... I Need A Parks,to use Extended Evening Hours.



yes thank you. I knew we needed hoppers . I was just worried big kids would get shut out if thatpark was at capacity or if they can get in when extended hours begin regardless of the daytime park capacity .. does that make sense ? I’m really tired lol


----------



## Days In the Sun

TammyLynn33 said:


> yes thank you. I knew we needed hoppers . I was just worried big kids would get shut out if thatpark was at capacity or if they can get in when extended hours begin regardless of the daytime park capacity .. does that make sense ? I’m really tired lol



Ahh, I see.  It's possible they could get shut out during regular hours before it starts but that would be very unlikely.  They wouldn't be shut out of extended hours. We will be doing the same for our April/May trip.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Does anyone here know the app or website you would use to watch for an opening to get a reservation at Disney.  I'm helping my sister plan her trip and want to watch for a few openings for things they want to do, and would like to set it up so it's easier for both of us


----------



## ottawamom

For those who have been waiting Sobeys purchase $150 in GC +100AM is back. I can't read the terms and conditions but I imagine it is limited to 5 GC (as was the case in the past). 

Anyone with an acutal flyer can you see the terms?


----------



## ElCray

ottawamom said:


> For those who have been waiting Sobeys purchase $150 in GC +100AM is back. I can't read the terms and conditions but I imagine it is limited to 5 GC (as was the case in the past).
> 
> Anyone with an acutal flyer can you see the terms?


Yes you can zoom in on Reebee and it's a limit of 5!

Other good sales I'll pick up are the Blue Bonus granola bars and frozen fruit at $3.33/bag. That's the cheapest I've seen in awhile!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> For those who have been waiting Sobeys purchase $150 in GC +100AM is back. I can't read the terms and conditions but I imagine it is limited to 5 GC (as was the case in the past).
> 
> Anyone with an acutal flyer can you see the terms?




Not sure if that helps or not  

*Offer valid from March 31 to April 6, 2022 at all Sobeys locations in Ontario. GIft card purchase must be in a single transaction and cannot be combined with other gift card offers. Sobeys gift cards cannot be purchased with other Sobeys gift cards. Offer is valid only on Sobeys gift cards. Limit of 5 offers per collector number. No coupon is required. AIR MILES digital or physical card must be presented at the time of transaction.


----------



## Etch

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Does anyone here know the app or website you would use to watch for an opening to get a reservation at Disney


I'm going to assume you're referring to dining reservations?

Touring Plans offers a service where they watch for dining reservations for specific restaurants and times.  They send you a notification email or text when something becomes available.  It has worked very well for me in the past.  You don't need to buy a subscription with them to use it but you do need to "sign up" for basic access on their website similar to disboards.

Once you're in it is very easy to use.


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> For those who have been waiting Sobeys purchase $150 in GC +100AM is back. I can't read the terms and conditions but I imagine it is limited to 5 GC (as was the case in the past).
> 
> Anyone with an acutal flyer can you see the terms?


Ooo( thank you! My closest Sobey brand grocery store is FreshCo so it’s great to pick these up from Thrifty Foods or Safeway and use them to get AirMiles on groceries.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *DUH! Of course I've seen this, I live within a scary 5 minute drive from the new store
> They've been closed since early October and it's been such a long wait to get back inside, CAN'T WAIT!!*


Donald my hero
So are you out shopping today at the Grand Opening of your new Len's Mill store?
Should we go looking for you as you get lost in the store?
Oh darn I just read the whole email and it doesn't open until tomorrow.  Well happy shopping and report back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> Donald my hero
> So are you out shopping today at the Grand Opening of your new Len's Mill store?
> Should we go looking for you as you get lost in the store?
> Oh darn I just read the whole email and it doesn't open until tomorrow.  Well happy shopping and report back.


*It's a good thing it's not until tomorrow because I've spent the day recovering from the old camera up the butt! My head  tried to tell the rest of my body that science is awesome and how wonderfully lucky we are to have such amazing diagnostic tools but my gut and butt were screaming YOU SIT ON A PORCELAIN THRONE OF LIES  *
*
I plan on going tomorrow for sure,  can't wait to get inside and see what they've done to the place.  I bought a bunch of fabric thru Etsy during the Mix and Match promo to make some bibs for the new grandbaby and I'll need something to use for backing. *
*The new TV stand/ sewing stash cabinet arrived yesterday and the miles dumped into my account, including the first bonus of 100. My first transaction thru Dell for the chromecast with Google TV hasn't posted so I'll need to chase those down plus the final however many I should get.  *


----------



## ElCray

Sent my husband out for the strategic deployment of a Sobeys strategy this morning.

1. Did gift card purchases for two accounts.
2. DH's account had "buy anything get 50 AMs" and "spend $200 get 100" so got those done.
3. Bought 50 boxes of granola bars to do the Blue Bonus five times.

Total AMs: 
- 1,665

Other win: 
- Used Amex Cobalt credit card to pay for gift cards and got 7,000 points, which translates to 7,000 Aeroplan points (almost enough for one segment) or 8,200 Marriot Bonvoy points

Sobeys is far away from us. Our plan is to mainly use the Sobeys gift cards at Freshco and use price-matching. We are also close to IGA so will go there when it makes sense. I'm also thinking about converting some of the Sobeys cards into third-party ones like Shell.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys shop today
Buy 150 Sobeys GC get 100 Airmiles
50 boxes = 475 Airmiles (20 for me and 30 for the Local Food Drive)

I did notice quite a few other items that I didn't notice in the flyer
Pringles Potato chips
Bear Paw snacks
Pepperidge farm snacks
etc

Hugs
Mel

I have to do the budget but I may head back for a few more Sobeys G.C.


----------



## bababear_50

Finally I found Bacon under $5 a package ,,,yes I did have to shop before work to get some but at least my sons will be happy.
Food Basics $4.88 a pkg.

Hugs
Mel
Thanks Food Basics for opening at 8 am.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Finally I found Bacon under $5 a package ,,,yes I did have to shop before work to get some but at least my sons will be happy.
> Food Basics $4.88 a pkg.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> Thanks Food Basics for opening at 8 am.
> 
> View attachment 659074


Maybe I will have to hit up my local Food Basics tomorrow before I go to Sobeys for the gift card deal as well as my spend anything get 50 airmiles deal.


----------



## cari12

Not sure what this is for but I’ll take it!
318 AM Accelerator-recovery


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Not sure what this is for but I’ll take it!
> 318 AM Accelerator-recoveryView attachment 659102


Wow 
I've never seen that one before but I'd take it too!
well done!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

The accelerator has something to do with the BMO M/C. I don't remember the specifics but I've had it show up a few times in my account. Nothing near what cari12 got though.


----------



## damo

Anyone else not get any new coupons in My Sobeys this week?


----------



## ElCray

damo said:


> Anyone else not get any new coupons in My Sobeys this week?


That happened to me for 3 weeks straight. Then I got some this week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I got my shell offer and it’s  100 airmiles for 4 fill ups now didn’t it used to be 3??  Just finished kiddos labs in Brampton so 4 maybe difficult to do now


----------



## Debbie

TammyLynn33 said:


> I got my shell offer and it’s  100 airmiles for 4 fill ups now didn’t it used to be 3??  Just finished kiddos labs in Brampton so 4 maybe difficult to do now


Definitely 3....I did my third March fillup yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*my shell is 3 but I'm not going to be doing it anymore, I'll be lucky to get 2. Had a call from the hospital in Brampton and both techs have quit meaning the clinic is closed and I'm without treatments again. 

that also means I won't be making any sobeys shopping either*


----------



## bababear_50

So sorry this happened Jacqueline.
BIG Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Budget review
since we are bulk buying products we regularly use when they go on sale I am going to skip the Sobeys Gift Card deal this time around.
I like the feature that Reebee has where you can just plug in what you are looking for and it lists all the stores and prices.
My search for butter:
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?categoryID=2&q=butter&selectorHref=/flyers

I am lucky though because I have a great variety of grocery stores close by.

Shell and I are parting ways for awhile ,,I am doing better at Esso right now.
I should mention it has a Tim Hortons Drive thru attached.


----------



## tinkerone

TammyLynn33 said:


> I got my shell offer and it’s  100 airmiles for 4 fill ups now didn’t it used to be 3??  Just finished kiddos labs in Brampton so 4 maybe difficult to do now


Mine is for 75 AM's with 2, 30 Lt fill ups.  25 with the first one and the other 50 with the second.  I can do the first one for sure, not positive about a second.  We don't go very far anymore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

TammyLynn33 said:


> I got my shell offer and it’s  100 airmiles for 4 fill ups now didn’t it used to be 3??  Just finished kiddos labs in Brampton so 4 maybe difficult to do now


Mine is 100 with 4 30L fill ups and 50 with 3. I sputtered my way to the gas station after work today hoping an offer would appear and it did on route lol


----------



## juniorbugman

I got the same Shell offer I have gotten the last few months - fill up with 30lt twice get 50 miles and after the third fill up get another 50 for a total of 100 miles.   My sister's is fill up 3 times with 30ltrs get 50 miles and the 4th fill up gets another 50 miles.   I will do my card first and then we work on my sisters card.   The saving 3cents a litre with a CAA helps but now I have a 10cent off per litre at Petro Canada so decisions decisions.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have been having this offer from Shell for months.


----------



## ottawamom

Re the last Bonus Boom (February)

I did the redeem 95 AM cash at both Sobeys and Foodland. Foodland have posted for me but nothing yet from Sobeys. Has anyone received their 25AM for the offer from Sobeys yet?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Re the last Bonus Boom (February)
> 
> I did the redeem 95 AM cash at both Sobeys and Foodland. Foodland have posted for me but nothing yet from Sobeys. Has anyone received their 25AM for the offer from Sobeys yet?


I just checked my account and I used 95 cash Airmiles at Sobeys for that promo and still have not received the 25 bonus Airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *my shell is 3 but I'm not going to be doing it anymore, I'll be lucky to get 2. Had a call from the hospital in Brampton and both techs have quit meaning the clinic is closed and I'm without treatments again.
> 
> that also means I won't be making any sobeys shopping either*


So sorry that that is happening, Jacqueline. I hope that there is a resolution soon for the now closed clinic. 


juniorbugman said:


> I got the same Shell offer I have gotten the last few months - fill up with 30lt twice get 50 miles and after the third fill up get another 50 for a total of 100 miles.   My sister's is fill up 3 times with 30ltrs get 50 miles and the 4th fill up gets another 50 miles.   I will do my card first and then we work on my sisters card.   The saving 3cents a litre with a CAA helps but now *I have a 10cent off per litre at Petro Canada so decisions decisions.*


Ooh! I will have to watch and see if I get that one. 10 cents off a litre is better than Shell for me because our little Shell isn't corporate so the CAA discounts aren't applied.


----------



## juniorbugman

Debbie said:


> So sorry that that is happening, Jacqueline. I hope that there is a resolution soon for the now closed clinic.
> 
> Ooh! I will have to watch and see if I get that one. 10 cents off a litre is better than Shell for me because our little Shell isn't corporate so the CAA discounts aren't applied.


Sorry my Petro Canada isn't an offer as I cashed in points for the 10cents off per litre Gas card.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> Sorry my Petro Canada isn't an offer as I cashed in points for the 10cents off per litre Gas card.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Re the last Bonus Boom (February)
> 
> I did the redeem 95 AM cash at both Sobeys and Foodland. Foodland have posted for me but nothing yet from Sobeys. Has anyone received their 25AM for the offer from Sobeys yet?


I checked my account and I have 2 25 AirMIles from Sobeys and 1 from Foodland so I guess that might be them.  I think I have 2 from Sobeys as I didn't think that I had activated the offer before I shopped so I did it again.  It's not like I don't have enough cash miles for it and I earn 25 bonus miles so really only costing me 70 miles.   My Mom's account has 1 Sobeys and 1 Foodland as well.


----------



## ottawamom

Guess that's another phone call to add to my list for Monday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Had a call from the hospital in Brampton and both techs have quit meaning the clinic is closed and I'm without treatments again.
> 
> that also means I won't be making any sobeys shopping either


Jaqueline  @Donald - my hero  ugh...that just makes my heart sink for you.  I hope that the clinic can find a way to reopen again and provide such a great service to you and others.  I sure hope you can find another program/clinic that will pick up where the other clinic left off.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Budget review
> since we are bulk buying products we regularly use when they go on sale I am going to skip the Sobeys Gift Card deal this time around.
> I like the feature that Reebee has where you can just plug in what you are looking for and it lists all the stores and prices.
> My search for butter:
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers?categoryID=2&q=butter&selectorHref=/flyers
> 
> I am lucky though because I have a great variety of grocery stores close by.


I feel this!!!  

We are trying to decide if we will switch using either our avion or WJ cc to pay for our major purchases again or stay using our BMO.  We would still probably use the BMO for fuel (Shell) as the AM payout is better than any other card.  I guess we will need to decide if we are going to try to do one last family trip late this year...or what other trip we want to do.  Dh was already looking and dreaming of off-the-wall places (hidden gems) to eat in Orlando.  Which is a great sign


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hi all!   I’ve been absent for much longer than I realized.  Life has been either hectic or so slow that I’m in a coma.  I’ve barely done anything AM wise.  I might have earned 2000 miles this year.   Work had been stressful and just when it settled down at the beginning of March we are looking at another possible bump.   Anyway, I’ve been saying for 2 years now…it’s won’t be forever but now it feels like forever. 

On a more pleasant note…I’m sitting in the car waiting for DD while she is at callbacks for a position on DCL.  They brought her back today with groups that are auditioning for other positions that she didn’t apply for.  I’m hoping that this means they are VERY interested in her. They forget to notify her yesterday that she should stay for the callback and emailed her late last night asking her to come in. The  woman that checked her in  jumped up and said ‘great, you’re here’.  I was actually thinking I was losing my day off today but the weather is gorgeous. I walked down the street and got a tea, now I’m just enjoying the sun.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Hi all!   I’ve been absent for much longer than I realized.  Life has been either hectic or so slow that I’m in a coma.  I’ve barely done anything AM wise.  I might have earned 2000 miles this year.   Work had been stressful and just when it settled down at the beginning of March we are looking at another possible bump.   Anyway, I’ve been saying for 2 years now…it’s won’t be forever but now it feels like forever.
> 
> On a more pleasant note…I’m sitting in the car waiting for DD while she is at callbacks for a position on DCL.  They brought her back today with groups that are auditioning for other positions that she didn’t apply for.  I’m hoping that this means they are VERY interested in her. They forget to notify her yesterday that she should stay for the callback and emailed her late last night asking her to come in. The  woman that checked her in  jumped up and said ‘great, you’re here’.  I was actually thinking I was losing my day off today but the weather is gorgeous. I walked down the street and got a tea, now I’m just enjoying the sun.


fingers cross,,,pixie dust your ;way....


----------



## dancin Disney style

UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl.  They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan.   I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left.  So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now.  I think she said for the Wish.   

She has dreamed of being a Disney performer for years.  We have joked about her being a princess and which one she could be.  It used to be Pocahontas but when Moana came out she said that’s who she wanted to be.  Those conversations always ended with her saying I just want to be in the parade…I’d be happy with that.  We were both nearly crying with excitement in the car. Don’t know how I didn’t crash….or pee my pants…or both.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl.  They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan.   I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left.  So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now.  I think she said for the Wish.
> 
> She has dreamed of being a Disney performer for years.  We have joked about her being a princess and which one she could be.  It used to be Pocahontas but when Moana came out she said that’s who she wanted to be.  Those conversations always ended with her saying I just want to be in the parade…I’d be happy with that.  We were both nearly crying with excitement in the car. Don’t know how I didn’t crash….or pee my pants…or both.


How exciting Hon
I am so happy for her.
The Disney Wish looks beautiful!
Congratulations.
Hugs
Mel








PS now start earning those Airmiles so you can go on a cruise.


----------



## youngdeb12

dancin Disney style said:


> UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl.  They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan.   I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left.  So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now.  I think she said for the Wish.
> 
> She has dreamed of being a Disney performer for years.  We have joked about her being a princess and which one she could be.  It used to be Pocahontas but when Moana came out she said that’s who she wanted to be.  Those conversations always ended with her saying I just want to be in the parade…I’d be happy with that.  We were both nearly crying with excitement in the car. Don’t know how I didn’t crash….or pee my pants…or both.



So exciting for daughter!  Congratulations to the both of you!  What a dream come true!


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl.  They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan.   I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left.  So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now.  I think she said for the Wish.
> 
> She has dreamed of being a Disney performer for years.  We have joked about her being a princess and which one she could be.  It used to be Pocahontas but when Moana came out she said that’s who she wanted to be.  Those conversations always ended with her saying I just want to be in the parade…I’d be happy with that.  We were both nearly crying with excitement in the car. Don’t know how I didn’t crash….or pee my pants…or both.


That's amazing!!!!  Congratulations to all of you!!!!!


----------



## mort1331

That is so great,,,nice to know someone in out community,,,,now if we all go on a cruise together and cheer her on


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl.  They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan.   I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left.  So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now.  I think she said for the Wish.
> 
> She has dreamed of being a Disney performer for years.  We have joked about her being a princess and which one she could be.  It used to be Pocahontas but when Moana came out she said that’s who she wanted to be.  Those conversations always ended with her saying I just want to be in the parade…I’d be happy with that.  We were both nearly crying with excitement in the car. Don’t know how I didn’t crash….or pee my pants…or both.


So exciting for her and the whole family! Please pass on our congratulations. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Thanks everyone....as I said it's not official yet but for sure this is super exciting.  It's wonderful for many reasons.  She has always had the good fortune of having her inner circle (dance wise) filled with very talented people.  It has been a double edged sword  many times.  She has often found herself just barely losing out to her friends. This particular experience has been an enormous ego boost and at just the right time.   She was beyond terrified to even go to the audition.  Going forward she will continue to be terrified of these things but at least she knows she can do it and be successful.   

LOL....we had a rather lengthy back and forth  about her intense fear of boats.  She has been offered several cruises with my mom.  She won't go because she is afraid the ship will sink but mainly because my mom is difficult.  Anyway, she can get past the part about being on a ship but she thinks she can't deal with the no Wifi situation.   

Wonder if the mom's get a free (or at least really cheap) cruise?


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks everyone....as I said it's not official yet but for sure this is super exciting.  It's wonderful for many reasons.  She has always had the good fortune of having her inner circle (dance wise) filled with very talented people.  It has been a double edged sword  many times.  She has often found herself just barely losing out to her friends. This particular experience has been an enormous ego boost and at just the right time.   She was beyond terrified to even go to the audition.  Going forward she will continue to be terrified of these things but at least she knows she can do it and be successful.
> 
> LOL....we had a rather lengthy back and forth  about her intense fear of boats.  She has been offered several cruises with my mom.  She won't go because she is afraid the ship will sink but mainly because my mom is difficult.  Anyway, she can get past the part about being on a ship but she thinks she can't deal with the no Wifi situation.
> 
> Wonder if the mom's get a free (or at least really cheap) cruise?


I had a friend who worked for DCL and said that cabins sometimes open for crew to offer family and friends but it's very last minute.  The cost is about half and not on every sailing.  You could get lucky.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> Wonder if the mom's get a free (or at least really cheap) cruise?


They could have a special rate for family members...most travel industries do.  That would amazing since any Disney cruise is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> UPDATE….they held her back after the audition today with one other girl. They measured her and then asked her if she would like to play Moana!!!! They did the same for the other girl but for Mulan. I had a feeling that something was happening when she was still inside 20 minutes after everyone else left. So it’s not official yet but DCL is in rehearsal here in Toronto right now. I think she said for the Wish.


OMGosh!!!!  I have happy tears for you and your daughter!!!!  That is the job of a lifetime!!!  Fingers are crossed for her.  Even if she doesn't snag the job...wow...just wow...how awesome to get soooooooooooooooooo cloooooooooooooooooose.  She should keep trying as the universe will answer her with all the " almosts" and she will land that perfect one!!!!!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks everyone....as I said it's not official yet but for sure this is super exciting.  It's wonderful for many reasons.  She has always had the good fortune of having her inner circle (dance wise) filled with very talented people.  It has been a double edged sword  many times.  She has often found herself just barely losing out to her friends. This particular experience has been an enormous ego boost and at just the right time.   She was beyond terrified to even go to the audition.  Going forward she will continue to be terrified of these things but at least she knows she can do it and be successful.
> 
> LOL....we had a rather lengthy back and forth  about her intense fear of boats.  She has been offered several cruises with my mom.  She won't go because she is afraid the ship will sink but mainly because my mom is difficult.  Anyway, she can get past the part about being on a ship but she thinks she can't deal with the no Wifi situation.
> 
> Wonder if the mom's get a free (or at least really cheap) cruise?


Well we are all family here...wink wink....great news for all of you,,,congrats


----------



## CanadianKrista

Oh my goodness, that must be so exciting for you and your daughter!  I need to get my daughter working on her princess skills (she's only 11, lol)!


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They could have a special rate for family members...most travel industries do.  That would amazing since any Disney cruise is ridiculously expensive.


We would probably never take a DCL trip.  Far too expensive.   I'm hoping there is some sort of CM perk.  Otherwise, as usual, everything this kid does costs me a fortune. 



tinkerone said:


> I had a friend who worked for DCL and said that cabins sometimes open for crew to offer family and friends but it's very last minute.  The cost is about half and not on every sailing.  You could get lucky.  Fingers crossed!


Last minute would be pretty hard for me and impossible for DH....but you never know what can happen.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> OMGosh!!!!  I have happy tears for you and your daughter!!!!  That is the job of a lifetime!!!  Fingers are crossed for her.  Even if she doesn't snag the job...wow...just wow...how awesome to get soooooooooooooooooo cloooooooooooooooooose.  She should keep trying as the universe will answer her with all the " almosts" and she will land that perfect one!!!!!


That's the way I see it too. Try, try and try again.


CanadianKrista said:


> Oh my goodness, that must be so exciting for you and your daughter!  I need to get my daughter working on her princess skills (she's only 11, lol)!


LOL.... I can't tell you how many times I've wondered how on earth my kid turned out to be such a princess.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I made a quick trip to Metro this morning for a few must-haves, milk, cream, bananas & sammie for the hubby and whatever else I had Airmiles offers on. I didn't have a threshold spend and figured keeping today's to the minimum might trigger one tomorrow. Pretty impressed with myself, spent $40.25 and snagged 42 miles (don't forget, we're talking Metro here!)

Got home and the poop hit the fan, OMG, so glad I went out "first-ish" thing. My mom got caught up in a scam, you know the old "your daughter's been in a car accident and we need you to go to your bank immediately to get cash so she can get out of jail in the courthouse" one GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF! She had a seizure last summer, they discovered a cancerous tumour and she's more than slightly confused, has had both hips replaced during the whole COVID-19 thing, is 82 and hasn't been ANYWHERE on her own for over 2 years but she called a cab, went to the bank and withdrew $7,500 out of her frickin business account (luckily she had forgotten the account she was supposed to wire it to!) She then called me to go to the courthouse and rescue my sister before they took her away. URGH, I texted everyone madly trying to tease out the whole story, hubby stopped working and we flew up the highway. My brother-in-law works from home (always has) so he put his voicemail on, stuck an out-of-the-office backdrop on his Zoom meeting and went to her house. We got there and spent 3 hours trying to calm her down and sort things out. Money is back in the account, I've reported the fraud to whatever the heck the site is and I've almost settled down 

SIDE NOTE for anyone who is in the magic "over 60 and had their 3rd jab more than 84 days ago" group we're eligible for our 4th jabs now! Hubby and I are booked in for Friday morning, hope I end up with the 5G reception this time!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Do you have to be over 60 on the day of the shot or is 1962 birth year sufficient? 

So glad your mother made it through that experience relatively unscathed. Often bank employees are better trained to have a conversation with an older client taking out a large sum of cash.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> SIDE NOTE for anyone who is in the magic "over 60 and had their 3rd jab more than 84 days ago" group we're eligible for our 4th jabs now! Hubby and I are booked in for Friday morning, hope I end up with the 5G reception this time!!


I saw on the news it was 5 months you had to wait between shots so I calculated that my date is May 27th.   I can wait that long since I am sure that the booking sites will be busy plus Ajax hasn't set anything up yet and we have to book through them.
Good on you getting your 4th dose.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Do you have to be over 60 on the day of the shot or is 1962 birth year sufficient?
> 
> So glad your mother made it through that experience relatively unscathed. Often bank employees are better trained to have a conversation with an older client taking out a large sum of cash.


*Don't know, but i made the appointment anyway! If they turn me away I'll just go shopping (the clinic is in the mall  ) The website has changed since last night though and now says "must be 60 at time of appointment" if I decide to go to any of the drop in clinics, but if I fill the form out without my Healthcard and using my actual birthdate it didn't say no. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained, right?*

*YES, the entire family is extremely disappointed in the bank staff for letting Mom not only take that much money out but that they let it go as cash and from a fricking BUSINESS account!!!! It's a small town, they've been using that bank for over 35 years and everyone knows her by sight so they took her ID and the fact that knew her as good enough. Of course because of confidentiality  they won't actually talk to any of us without her there and she just wasn't clearheaded enough to do that yesterday. I tried REALLY hard to let the local OPP department know that the scam is active in our area again but they don't care because no money actually changed hands <sigh>*


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I saw on the news it was 5 months you had to wait between shots so I calculated that my date is May 27th.   I can wait that long since I am sure that the booking sites will be busy plus Ajax hasn't set anything up yet and we have to book through them.
> Good on you getting your 4th dose.


*This was the first time that I was glad that our health unit has it's own booking site and that hubby read the news within moments of the site being updated. The official info regarding the timing of doses on our Health Unit's site says "The recommended interval for those eligible to receive a fourth dose (second booster) is 5 months (140 days), however the minimum interval is 3 months (84 days) following your last dose." We want to get this done ASAP due to both of us having elderly parents (hubby's dad turns 99 this year) and we both have large gatherings to go to on the 23rd (shower for me and a stupid extended family "celebrating the end of Covid" gathering for him), there's a big family wedding on my side in June and we want to be fully covered by the time our grandson arrives!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, I would be tempted to call the branch manager and tell them what happened and your concerns. I appreciate that they can't speak to your mom's particular situation but notifying would make them aware of what happened in their branch and they can have their representatives on higher alert for it happening again (to someone else).

I took cash out when I went to pick up my puppy. I had quite a conversation with the teller about how best to do the transaction etc. so that she knew what I need the large sum of cash for. All tellers should be alert,at all times, to this happening. It's more common than you think. All it takes on their part is a simple question. I personally would be glad (not offended) to be asked what the cash is for.


----------



## tinkerone

I just received 350 AM's with the heading 'BMO Thank You Miles'.  Anyone else?  Not sure what it's for.  Oddly enough, they just showed up while I was in the AM's website.  
I'll take it, just don't know why it's there.


----------



## youngdeb12

ottawamom said:


> Jacqueline, I would be tempted to call the branch manager and tell them what happened and your concerns. I appreciate that they can't speak to your mom's particular situation but notifying would make them aware of what happened in their branch and they can have their representatives on higher alert for it happening again (to someone else).
> 
> I took cash out when I went to pick up my puppy. I had quite a conversation with the teller about how best to do the transaction etc. so that she knew what I need the large sum of cash for. All tellers should be alert,at all times, to this happening. It's more common than you think. All it takes on their part is a simple question. I personally would be glad (not offended) to be asked what the cash is for.



I second this as well.  As someone who works in the financial services industry, elder abuse, fraud prevention and knowing your client are all so important.  There are so many safeguards in place to prevent these types of things, but obviously it still happens.  We are starting to ask clients to provide a "trusted contact person" that we can contact in the case that we feel that they may be a victim of fraud, or if they ask us to do something that is out of the ordinary.  To me, this sounds exactly like an unusual transaction for your mother and someone should have asked her what she would be using the funds for and at least tried to delay it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Jacqueline, I would be tempted to call the branch manager and tell them what happened and your concerns. I appreciate that they can't speak to your mom's particular situation but notifying would make them aware of what happened in their branch and they can have their representatives on higher alert for it happening again (to someone else).
> 
> I took cash out when I went to pick up my puppy. I had quite a conversation with the teller about how best to do the transaction etc. so that she knew what I need the large sum of cash for. All tellers should be alert,at all times, to this happening. It's more common than you think. All it takes on their part is a simple question. I personally would be glad (not offended) to be asked what the cash is for.





youngdeb12 said:


> I second this as well.  As someone who works in the financial services industry, elder abuse, fraud prevention and knowing your client are all so important.  There are so many safeguards in place to prevent these types of things, but obviously it still happens.  We are starting to ask clients to provide a "trusted contact person" that we can contact in the case that we feel that they may be a victim of fraud, or if they ask us to do something that is out of the ordinary.  To me, this sounds exactly like an unusual transaction for your mother and someone should have asked her what she would be using the funds for and at least tried to delay it.


*Oh trust me, my sister, her husband and the woman who lives with her ALL either called or went into the bank to TRY and deal with this and get things straightened out!! I'm pretty sure my sister and her entire family will be moving any accounts from that bank to another after the responses they got (doesn't help that just last week her husband tried to take a whole $250 out and they insisted on 2 pieces of ID?!?!) The only way we got some sort of recognition that this is out of the ordinary and next time they *might* question more is because the friend who returned the cash is the one who has been doing the in-person banking for the store during COVID-19. Apparently they asked Mom what she needed the money for and she actually said "it's for my daughter" In my mind that should have risen a poop-ton of flags, le sigh*


tinkerone said:


> I just received 350 AM's with the heading 'BMO Thank You Miles'.  Anyone else?  Not sure what it's for.  Oddly enough, they just showed up while I was in the AM's website.
> I'll take it, just don't know why it's there.


*Nope, nada for me *


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Got home and the poop hit the fan*



This was my mother-in-law last year, almost same scenario, told not to tell anyone (evidently was our son that needed money, charged with texting and driving and causing an accident).  She was on her way to bank, didn't tell us but called sister-in-law to say she was stepping out to the bank who casually asked what for.  She was so convinced of the story, sister-in-law said it doesn't make sense, our son wouldn't text and drive and doesn't even own a car nor need money. Finally called son's cell who was of course at work.

She called police who said it happens all the time and they didn't look into it any further.  Scammers have called back, either once or twice, so something to watch for.  She was so blindsided that I think she is still a little shock up over it, a year+ later.  I hope your Mom gets through it quickly.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> I just received 350 AM's with the heading 'BMO Thank You Miles'.  Anyone else?  Not sure what it's for.  Oddly enough, they just showed up while I was in the AM's website.
> I'll take it, just don't know why it's there.


Just got this - 500. No idea why.


----------



## damo

ElCray said:


> Just got this - 500. No idea why.



Nuffin' here.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

tinkerone said:


> I just received 350 AM's with the heading 'BMO Thank You Miles'. Anyone else? Not sure what it's for. Oddly enough, they just showed up while I was in the AM's website.
> I'll take it, just don't know why it's there.


Nope....nadda...nothing here


----------



## juniorbugman

So once again Sobeys has let me down with any offers.  I seem to have a buy anything get 50 miles but that is my only Sobeys offers.  The second card got some puny offers but no spend offer and the third card got nothing at all.    Guess Sobeys is punishing me for spending all my money there.  I know that there is an offer in the ad but I would have still like some offers to use.  My offers will probably come tomorrow.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I made a quick trip to Metro this morning for a few must-haves, milk, cream, bananas & sammie for the hubby and whatever else I had Airmiles offers on. I didn't have a threshold spend and figured keeping today's to the minimum might trigger one tomorrow. Pretty impressed with myself, spent $40.25 and snagged 42 miles (don't forget, we're talking Metro here!)
> 
> Got home and the poop hit the fan, OMG, so glad I went out "first-ish" thing. My mom got caught up in a scam, you know the old "your daughter's been in a car accident and we need you to go to your bank immediately to get cash so she can get out of jail in the courthouse" one GOOD FLIPPIN GRIEF! She had a seizure last summer, they discovered a cancerous tumour and she's more than slightly confused, has had both hips replaced during the whole COVID-19 thing, is 82 and hasn't been ANYWHERE on her own for over 2 years but she called a cab, went to the bank and withdrew $7,500 out of her frickin business account (luckily she had forgotten the account she was supposed to wire it to!) She then called me to go to the courthouse and rescue my sister before they took her away. URGH, I texted everyone madly trying to tease out the whole story, hubby stopped working and we flew up the highway. My brother-in-law works from home (always has) so he put his voicemail on, stuck an out-of-the-office backdrop on his Zoom meeting and went to her house. We got there and spent 3 hours trying to calm her down and sort things out. Money is back in the account, I've reported the fraud to whatever the heck the site is and I've almost settled down
> 
> SIDE NOTE for anyone who is in the magic "over 60 and had their 3rd jab more than 84 days ago" group we're eligible for our 4th jabs now! Hubby and I are booked in for Friday morning, hope I end up with the 5G reception this time!!*


My mom is of the same vintage and constantly gets involved in phone calls with scammers.  Fortunately, she is just suspicious  enough that it doesn't get too far.  I have told her over and over that no one legit is going to call you and start asking questions or give instructions.  Her calls lately have been the Visa fraud department ones.  She goes along believing it up to the point that they want her address....she tells them they already have it so why are they asking.  That's when she clues in that maybe this is a scam.  Every time I tell her do not engage these people.  Hang up the phone and call Visa yourself to ask if they called.  She keeps falling for it though because she regularly losses her credit card.  She won't use a wallet and tosses her stuff loose in her purse....if she even carries a purse.  When she goes shopping she throws her purse on the front seat in the car, grabs her visa and puts it in her pocket.   She losses her keys and her visa often.  Recently she got a phone call from the police (the real police) and someone had found her coin purse (that day she put her visa and some cash in a coin purse, put that in her pocket) then turned in to the police station.  I keep waiting for the next one to be that her car was broken into and her purse stolen (or the car) while she was shopping.  She has lost her keys and the last time she actual brought her cell phone but it was in her purse in the car so she couldn't call CAA.  She leaves the car unlocked in her driveway often and it has has been riffled through a couple of times. LOL....she keeps blaming my nephew for that because he has a drug problem.  I know it's not him....he's too high to even find her house on his best day.    Now she has Cancer and wasn't planning to tell anyone.  Finally told me after 4 months but said I couldn't tell anyone not even my brother.  In that conversation she is saying how she needs to sell her house and all her stuff....meanwhile she hasn't even had the first appt with the specialist.   So she decides that she will speak to the doctor but won't have any of  the tests done which initially are blood and xrays.  I know she had the blood work done but still refuses to get the xrays.   

So in summation.....if I ever get like that, shoot me.


----------



## tinkerone

I have an answer for why I received the 350 AM's from BMO.  Just received an email that they are changing the* BMO AM World Elite Mastercard Flight Benefit.*
Beginning July 4, 2022 cardholders will receive a 25% discount on *one* worldwide flight booking per year, up to a maximum of 750 reward miles.  This is to replace the current 15% discount flight benefit.  They are 'celebrating our most valued customers' with 350 AM's.  Since ELCray got 500 it must be different for each person.  
I'll take what they give and not look back.


----------



## mernin

tinkerone said:


> I have an answer for why I received the 350 AM's from BMO.  Just received an email that they are changing the* BMO AM World Elite Mastercard Flight Benefit.*
> Beginning July 4, 2022 cardholders will receive a 25% discount on *one* worldwide flight booking per year, up to a maximum of 750 reward miles.  This is to replace the current 15% discount flight benefit.  They are 'celebrating our most valued customers' with 350 AM's.  Since ELCray got 500 it must be different for each person.
> I'll take what they give and not look back.


Nice!  I didn't get anything, haha! But that doesn't surprise me...it feels like I don't get anything with my BMO AM card anymore.


----------



## ElCray

Oh man, I really like that 15% discount! What is with all the devaluations... sighhhh. I guess I'll focus on Aeroplan for flights since the sweet spots on Air Miles redemptions are pretty well gone and it's pretty well cash value only ... womp womp.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> I have an answer for why I received the 350 AM's from BMO.  Just received an email that they are changing the* BMO AM World Elite Mastercard Flight Benefit.*
> Beginning July 4, 2022 cardholders will receive a 25% discount on *one* worldwide flight booking per year, up to a maximum of 750 reward miles.  This is to replace the current 15% discount flight benefit.  They are 'celebrating our most valued customers' with 350 AM's.  Since ELCray got 500 it must be different for each person.
> I'll take what they give and not look back.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got that email as well, so far, no bonus miles from BMO for me.  So if you travel more than once per year, you won't have access to the 15% anymore? You only get the 25% one time?  Geesh. This card is just taking every plus away.


----------



## ElCray

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got that email as well, so far, no bonus miles from BMO for me.  So if you travel more than once per year, you won't have access to the 15% anymore? You only get the 25% one time?  Geesh. This card is just taking every plus away.


That's the model used for the Amex Air Miles Platinum card too - the once-annual travel benefit up to 750 AMs.

I must have gotten this because I have multiple bookings in the system. Edit: The 15% off is still showing so I guess if we want to take advantage we need to do so before the changeover.


----------



## youngdeb12

I got the same as well.  I got 350 miles.  Of course, we redeemed for 4 flights to Orlando back in February.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I got that email as well, so far, no bonus miles from BMO for me.  So if you travel more than once per year, you won't have access to the 15% anymore? You only get the 25% one time?  Geesh. This card is just taking every plus away.


Does it read to you that it's 25% off *one* worldwide flight, meaning *one* ticket?  If you need two tickets you still only get 25% off one?  Or do you think it's 25% off all tickets purchased for one flight?  Confusing....
I haven't booked an AM's flight in years so not sure getting this bonus has anything to do with that.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> Does it read to you that it's 25% off *one* worldwide flight, meaning *one* ticket?  If you need two tickets you still only get 25% off one?  Or do you think it's 25% off all tickets purchased for one flight?  Confusing....
> I haven't booked an AM's flight in years so not sure getting this bonus has anything to do with that.


From the FAQs:
The 25% discount is applicable to one full booking (a single ticket or multiple tickets) per year and will be distributed equally on each ticket included in the booking, to a cap of 750 Miles. For example, if your booking includes three flights requiring 1,500 Miles each for a total of 4,500 Miles, each flight will receive a discount of 250 Miles, with the 750 Miles cap.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I'm glad I didn't book our Florida flights yet!


----------



## ElCray

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't book our Florida flights yet!


One good thing that remains (hopefully) is the rental car insurance. It always comes up on the "best of" lists...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ElCray said:


> One good thing that remains (hopefully) is the rental car insurance. It always comes up on the "best of" lists...


I have never had to use a car rental yet.  Good to know is has worthwhile coverage.


----------



## ottawamom

The flight discounts were the only reason I was holding onto the card. They did away with the lounge pasees last year and I get a lot of the same coverages with another CC so I guess I'll be parting ways with the BMO W/E M/C before my next renewal.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The discount flights were great for us.  We used them to fly my parents here to visit.  It was a cheap alternative for us to be able to help them come visit.  It's easier for them to fly than drive the 11 hr drive to see us.  Sigh....we will be re-evaluating if we will continue to push the am collection.  I do like being able to use AM for hotels on trips.  I find them the best " value" for that.


----------



## youngdeb12

ElCray said:


> From the FAQs:
> The 25% discount is applicable to one full booking (a single ticket or multiple tickets) per year and will be distributed equally on each ticket included in the booking, to a cap of 750 Miles. For example, if your booking includes three flights requiring 1,500 Miles each for a total of 4,500 Miles, each flight will receive a discount of 250 Miles, with the 750 Miles cap.



This is interesting...if they are capping the discount to 750 miles total, that's much less than the discount we received on our Orlando flights we just booked.  We are always booking 4 flights and we are coming from BC.  Our discount of 15% saved us 3154 AM.  That Westjet MC is starting to look a lot better for flights...

Edited to add:  I just looked at the email they sent and it's right in the description on the front. This is a huge blow for us who normally use the majority of our AM for flights.  It's always been our best value.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's the answer to the question of will they jab me or not?
*


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> So once again Sobeys has let me down with any offers.  I seem to have a buy anything get 50 miles but that is my only Sobeys offers.  The second card got some puny offers but no spend offer and the third card got nothing at all.    Guess Sobeys is punishing me for spending all my money there.  I know that there is an offer in the ad but I would have still like some offers to use.  My offers will probably come tomorrow.


Well today is now Friday and no loaded offers on 2 of my cards from Sobey's.  What are they playing at these days?  Oh well good thing I still have the spend anything get 50 miles.   Let's see if I can make the spend $125 earn 100 miles.


----------



## CanadianKrista

The change to the BMO discount is really disappointing.  I booked a couple of flights for this summer for our family already, and I just checked and the discount saved us almost 5800 AM.  So the same flights would be over 5000 more with the new model.  That sucks.


----------



## cari12

750 AM is not even $80 in value and what’s the annual fee on the card?


----------



## youngdeb12

cari12 said:


> 750 AM is not even $80 in value and what’s the annual fee on the card?



$120


----------



## mort1331

OT Marketplace did another hour long segment on phone scams last night,,,,happens to a lot,,,sucks.


----------



## bababear_50

Credit Card scammed again this week ,,, card cancelled and no charges for me ,,, on the bright side I am not online shopping,,, (insert happy face here).
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *here's the answer to the question of will they jab me or not?
> View attachment 661024*


Very happy for you
I 'm on a waitlist for 4th Booster,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> OT Marketplace did another hour long segment on phone scams last night,,,,happens to a lot,,,sucks.



When they call I say
Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello ,,,they eventually give up and hang up.
Sometimes I say sorry my mommy isn't home right now.....
Damn shame what they do to people.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I originally made an appointment for 4th shot for next Thursday. Then I spoke with a friend who said it had to be 140 days after my last one in Ottawa (unless you go earlier with informed consent). Did the calculation and cancelled that appointment. I will look for one for May 3rd or later as soon as those dates open up.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I originally made an appointment for 4th shot for next Thursday. Then I spoke with a friend who said it had to be 140 days after my last one in Ottawa (unless you go earlier with informed consent). Did the calculation and cancelled that appointment. I will look for one for May 3rd or later as soon as those dates open up.


Yeah me too...waiting till later in May.


----------



## tinkerone

Metro has their 'use 95 AM's, get 25 AM's' offer on now.  I went Thursday and used 95 AM's from each card to apply to $25 Disney Gift cards.  Went yesterday and did the same.  This morning I went over and one of the staff said they don't allow AM's to be used on GC's.  Oh, really, cause I've been doing that for 3 years now.  She also told me that they don't put the Disney GC's that are $25-$500 on the floor because of fraud.  Yes, you do put them on the floor.  I buy them all the time.
The manager is going to check into it and get back to me.  I'm thinking that my days of using AM's for GC's at Metro might be over.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was only 115 days and hubby just a tad less and they didn't bat an eye.  The website for our health unit says at least 84. We could have gotten either Pfizer or Moderna, again they didn't care. My nurse just said she wished more people were as excited as we were,  they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs most days,  it's the only drop in clinic left so they have to be open. She said they have noticed an uptick in appointments from those of us wanting to 4th jab. 

once again I'm making good strong antibodies, at the 12 hour mark got aches and swollen lymph nodes but I don't feel as bad as the last ones.  *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ottawamom said:


> The flight discounts were the only reason I was holding onto the card. They did away with the lounge pasees last year and I get a lot of the same coverages with another CC so I guess I'll be parting ways with the BMO W/E M/C before my next renewal.



My renewal month is November, so I have lots of time to decide. I might make the switch permanently to the Aeroplan points cards. Use can use those for flights and Air Canada Vacations packages. Oh, and gift cards!

Edit to add: I think I am going to switch to the PC Elite World Mastercard.  It doesn't have an annual fee (?) and include travel insurance!


----------



## Starwind

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't know, but i made the appointment anyway! If they turn me away I'll just go shopping (the clinic is in the mall  ) The website has changed since last night though and now says "must be 60 at time of appointment" if I decide to go to any of the drop in clinics, but if I fill the form out without my Healthcard and using my actual birthdate it didn't say no. I figure nothing ventured nothing gained, right?*
> 
> *YES, the entire family is extremely disappointed in the bank staff for letting Mom not only take that much money out but that they let it go as cash and from a fricking BUSINESS account!!!! It's a small town, they've been using that bank for over 35 years and everyone knows her by sight so they took her ID and the fact that knew her as good enough. Of course because of confidentiality  they won't actually talk to any of us without her there and she just wasn't clearheaded enough to do that yesterday. I tried REALLY hard to let the local OPP department know that the scam is active in our area again but they don't care because no money actually changed hands <sigh>*



So glad the scam got caught before the money got turned over.

If you haven't already, consider reporting it to the Canadian Anti-Fraud Centre, the page for reporting on their website is: https://www.antifraudcentre-centreantifraude.ca/report-signalez-eng.htm  Their website also has a lot of good awareness information about scams and frauds and how to recognize them and what to do if one is a victim: https://www.antifraudcentre-centreantifraude.ca/index-eng.htm


----------



## bababear_50

Looking through Foodland/Metro/and Sobeys Flyers for Airmiles deals and not coming up with much this week. 
Anyone see something I don't?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> When they call I say
> Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello ,,,they eventually give up and hang up.
> Sometimes I say sorry my mommy isn't home right now.....
> Damn shame what they do to people.


I get many of these calls at work.  

I now ask who they are looking for - and then that maybe they are looking for my husband.  When they agree, I say that he's at work but his shift with the local police department will be over shortly, and then he will be home to return their call if they want to give a return number for him to call


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> When they call I say
> Hello Hello Hello Hello Hello ,,,they eventually give up and hang up.
> Sometimes I say sorry my mommy isn't home right now.....
> Damn shame what they do to people.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 661203


My sister has such fun with them when they call her work.   She actually asked one person how they could live with themselves scamming people out of their money and how they could face their children.   It is not like when they call your house that they know where you live - here they are calling her work so no idea where she works.   She is currently the only one working in the office so when they call her and she has her fun with them, she will run around and answer the other  lines when they ring.  I know she needs a life.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Looking through Foodland/Metro/and Sobeys Flyers for Airmiles deals and not coming up with much this week.
> Anyone see something I don't?
> 
> Hugs Mel


The only thing I see for Foodland and Sobeys is they have now increased the cash in 95 miles get 35 miles when it used to be 25 miles.   I haven't perused the ad yet.


----------



## kimbert

I seem to come on here, read some new posts and then disappear for weeks at a time, and it sounds like I'm not the only one.
However, if you are like me also, and still have outstanding refunds from flights you were supposed to take in April 2020 (or similar dates) please, I hope this can save you some time or headache.

My saga:
Obviously trip April 2020 was cancelled. Flights had been redeemed via AM + $320 on a credit card. As we might all remember, flights were being offered as "vouchers" and not refunds. So we accepted our voucher. (Side note but still part of the overall saga, somehow they put in a new flight date, so we ended up appearing to have flights booked for Feb. 2021 that I didn't know about until Air Canada called me at work one day and was like, hey are you going to comfirm your flight to Ft Lauterdale next week and I was like uhhhhh).

AM cancelled those flights and returned us to "voucher" status again and then Air Canada finally gave in and said people can get refunds, not just vouchers, so AM was supposed to process all refunds.

(Several years or maybe only 6 ish months go by, who knows how time works now a days...)

You all start posting success stories (some with headaches, I remember) about refunds showing up. AM first, then cash. Great! I wait... patiently at first... I reach out. I get the party line of "we're slowly processing everyone, please be patient". I wait some more. I get the email saying "oh sorry we said everyone would be processed by this time, OOPS guess not". I wait. FINALLY in Feb. 2022 I receive this  email:

I get excited and check my AM account, and sure enough there's the AM!
I go check my credit card (the one I used) and nothing. Okay, let's give them time for that part. I wait. I call or chat in March "hey it's been a month, no cash refund, any update?" I get "oh, I see your AM refund, please wait as it can take up to 2 billing cycles. So, now... it's finally after 2 cycles but no money. So I call (while on hold I open chat and get someone). Turns out, I need to call... my "credit card information needs updating". Uhhh. What? They have the same info as was used to book... I checked, it's the same card, hasn't expired in between... So I call the different, special number that chat lady gave me. Guess what? If AM has your credit card info but it's been longer than 18 months, they toss it for security reasons but no one told me that in all the inquiries I made about these flights I booked back in June 2019 but took WAY more than 18 months to process my refund anyways, so UGH.

I gave her my same credit card info and the money should be back in... 4-6 weeks.

As the kids say: TLDR (too long, didn't read) version: If you're waiting on the cash part, check that AM has the details of a credit card to be able to put the money on.

At least with the AM hotels booking I'm making, when I cancel, the money and AM are returned nearly immediately (provided I made sure to book one with a good cancellation policy, whch I always do).


----------



## bababear_50

Phew that was a lot of searching,,, Sobeys,,not many miles but better than last weeks..... 0
Ok I am good for some Stouffers entrees for the oldest son and and some IOGO Yogurt for both of us.
buy 2/ $4.44 get 15 Airmiles.
Page 3
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1457034?page=16&sourceID=10&position=1


----------



## ottawamom

My sobeys is list the yogurt deal (x2) and Andy boy lettuce (no AM). I'll purchase enough to be able to use the 95AM cash deal so it should total up to 95AM (these are pathetic days for AM collecting)


----------



## cari12

kimbert said:


> I seem to come on here, read some new posts and then disappear for weeks at a time, and it sounds like I'm not the only one.
> However, if you are like me also, and still have outstanding refunds from flights you were supposed to take in April 2020 (or similar dates) please, I hope this can save you some time or headache.
> 
> My saga:
> Obviously trip April 2020 was cancelled. Flights had been redeemed via AM + $320 on a credit card. As we might all remember, flights were being offered as "vouchers" and not refunds. So we accepted our voucher. (Side note but still part of the overall saga, somehow they put in a new flight date, so we ended up appearing to have flights booked for Feb. 2021 that I didn't know about until Air Canada called me at work one day and was like, hey are you going to comfirm your flight to Ft Lauterdale next week and I was like uhhhhh).
> 
> AM cancelled those flights and returned us to "voucher" status again and then Air Canada finally gave in and said people can get refunds, not just vouchers, so AM was supposed to process all refunds.
> 
> (Several years or maybe only 6 ish months go by, who knows how time works now a days...)
> 
> You all start posting success stories (some with headaches, I remember) about refunds showing up. AM first, then cash. Great! I wait... patiently at first... I reach out. I get the party line of "we're slowly processing everyone, please be patient". I wait some more. I get the email saying "oh sorry we said everyone would be processed by this time, OOPS guess not". I wait. FINALLY in Feb. 2022 I receive this  email:
> View attachment 662310
> I get excited and check my AM account, and sure enough there's the AM!
> I go check my credit card (the one I used) and nothing. Okay, let's give them time for that part. I wait. I call or chat in March "hey it's been a month, no cash refund, any update?" I get "oh, I see your AM refund, please wait as it can take up to 2 billing cycles. So, now... it's finally after 2 cycles but no money. So I call (while on hold I open chat and get someone). Turns out, I need to call... my "credit card information needs updating". Uhhh. What? They have the same info as was used to book... I checked, it's the same card, hasn't expired in between... So I call the different, special number that chat lady gave me. Guess what? If AM has your credit card info but it's been longer than 18 months, they toss it for security reasons but no one told me that in all the inquiries I made about these flights I booked back in June 2019 but took WAY more than 18 months to process my refund anyways, so UGH.
> 
> I gave her my same credit card info and the money should be back in... 4-6 weeks.
> 
> As the kids say: TLDR (too long, didn't read) version: If you're waiting on the cash part, check that AM has the details of a credit card to be able to put the money on.
> 
> At least with the AM hotels booking I'm making, when I cancel, the money and AM are returned nearly immediately (provided I made sure to book one with a good cancellation policy, whch I always do).


I had the exact same thing happen to me. I had 2 separate bookings which were refunded weeks apart and both times I had to call the special number to get the cash portion refunded to my credit card.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Holy smokes!!!! I’ve got a Sobeys offer for 350 miles for a $125 spend.  Guess I know where I’ll be shopping this week.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Holy smokes!!!! I’ve got a Sobeys offer for 350 miles for a $125 spend.  Guess I know where I’ll be shopping this week.



Last week my 1 and only Sobeys offers was spend anything get 50 miles but it didn't post to my account so I had to call the MyOffers hotline.   It was actually an offer from the week before that had carried over.  When I told the person that I didn't get any offers this week she checked and she was amazed that no I hadn't received any offers.  She gave me my missing 50 miles as well as a bonus 50 miles for my troubles.  It posted this week and now I have offers again at Sobeys.  Not good offers like yours but offers just the same.
Also I just checked all 3 cards that I monitor and they all have basically the same product offers this week.  Weird.  The spend offers are different though.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Last week my 1 and only Sobeys offers was spend anything get 50 miles but it didn't post to my account so I had to call the MyOffers hotline.   It was actually an offer from the week before that had carried over.  When I told the person that I didn't get any offers this week she checked and she was amazed that no I hadn't received any offers.  She gave me my missing 50 miles as well as a bonus 50 miles for my troubles.  It posted this week and now I have offers again at Sobeys.  Not good offers like yours but offers just the same.
> Also I just checked all 3 cards that I monitor and they all have basically the same product offers this week.  Weird.  The spend offers are different though.


DD's card often has no weekly offers.   This week she has only about 4-5.  When she does have offers the spend is stupid....like 35 for $175.  I find this really odd as I hardly ever use her card.  It's pretty much only for promos. You would think there would be some good offers....as in, you hardly shop with us here's a ton of miles for just showing up in the store.

I did rather well at Sobeys today.   I was not thrilled to have to shop after work today but I got it done.   Spent $126.14 and earned 399 miles.   I was wrong about the offer I had....it was 325 (not 350)  for $125.  Side note....for the first time I was in a store where nearly everyone was maskless.  To this point I have been totally fine with the maybe 10% that have a naked face but today I felt uncomfortable.  In particular when a woman leaned in front of me and reached across for something.....geeze, could we just say excuse me and I'll move for ya.   I think I'm going to see if Amazon sells  hoop skirts from the 1800's so that I can have my personal space.


----------



## bababear_50

Dang!! Now after my shopping is done Airmiles sends me an offer.....






Metro Spend $100 get 100 Airmiles​


​*Plus, get an extra 15 Bonus Miles*​

if you spend $15 on Selection or Irresistibles products.**​
It is good till April the 20th though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> DD's card often has no weekly offers.   This week she has only about 4-5.  When she does have offers the spend is stupid....like 35 for $175.  I find this really odd as I hardly ever use her card.  It's pretty much only for promos. You would think there would be some good offers....as in, you hardly shop with us here's a ton of miles for just showing up in the store.
> 
> I did rather well at Sobeys today.   I was not thrilled to have to shop after work today but I got it done.   Spent $126.14 and earned 399 miles.   I was wrong about the offer I had....it was 325 (not 350)  for $125.  Side note....for the first time I was in a store where nearly everyone was maskless.  To this point I have been totally fine with the maybe 10% that have a naked face but today I felt uncomfortable.  In particular when a woman leaned in front of me and reached across for something.....geeze, could we just say excuse me and I'll move for ya.   I think I'm going to see if Amazon sells  hoop skirts from the 1800's so that I can have my personal space.


Yep
I have been looking at this.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Yep
> I have been looking at this.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel
> View attachment 662541
> View attachment 662542


Yep…that’s it exactly. 

LOL….those pastel ones look like the crocheted Barbie toilet paper covers that everyone’s grandma had sitting on the back of the toilet


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Yep
> I have been looking at this.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel
> View attachment 662541
> View attachment 662542



I was in Food Basics yesterday and there was a lady behind me in the check out line not wearing a mask and she kept encroaching on my space so I moved in front of my buggy and she moved her hand basket right up to where I had been standing.  Like give me some space please.  Then she was yak yak yak on her cell phone which ticked me off even more.   I made a point  of looking like I was moving my stuff around in my cart.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I was in Food Basics yesterday and there was a lady behind me in the check out line not wearing a mask and she kept encroaching on my space so I moved in front of my buggy and she moved her hand basket right up to where I had been standing.  Like give me some space please.  Then she was yak yak yak on her cell phone which ticked me off even more.   I made a point  of looking like I was moving my stuff around in my cart.


Some people just don't get common courtesy ,,,I have the best luck shopping early morning but that is not always something I can do with work. I feel people have enough stress in their lives right now and am trying to be more aware of that.
Hugs to you hon 

Mel
P.S.
 I do like Food Basics prices the best.


----------



## ElCray

juniorbugman said:


> Last week my 1 and only Sobeys offers was spend anything get 50 miles but it didn't post to my account so I had to call the MyOffers hotline.   It was actually an offer from the week before that had carried over.  When I told the person that I didn't get any offers this week she checked and she was amazed that no I hadn't received any offers.  She gave me my missing 50 miles as well as a bonus 50 miles for my troubles.  It posted this week and now I have offers again at Sobeys.  Not good offers like yours but offers just the same.
> Also I just checked all 3 cards that I monitor and they all have basically the same product offers this week.  Weird.  The spend offers are different though.


Do you think it's possible that they don't know how many people are getting no offers? I have none again this week after having them last week... Maybe they don't realize the extent of the glitch? Maybe we should all call in!


----------



## mort1331

ElCray said:


> Do you think it's possible that they don't know how many people are getting no offers? I have none again this week after having them last week... Maybe they don't realize the extent of the glitch? Maybe we should all call in!


OR they do,,,,I keep getting a ton of offers on both cards,,,yet I have not shopped there in over a month. Trying to lure me back with 3am for blueberries that cost $2 more then I get price matching at SS.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Dang!! Now after my shopping is done Airmiles sends me an offer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Spend $100 get 100 Airmiles​
> 
> 
> ​*Plus, get an extra 15 Bonus Miles*​
> 
> if you spend $15 on Selection or Irresistibles products.**​
> It is good till April the 20th though.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I received this offer as well but am confused by it.  Mine says BMO Cardholders get more at Metro.  Does that mean I need to us a BMO MC, the account I received the offer for doesn't have one.  
Also, it usually specifies that Gift Cards, Lotto, that sort of thing does not qualify yet I can't find exclusions anywhere.  
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## damo

tinkerone said:


> I received this offer as well but am confused by it.  Mine says BMO Cardholders get more at Metro.  Does that mean I need to us a BMO MC, the account I received the offer for doesn't have one.
> Also, it usually specifies that Gift Cards, Lotto, that sort of thing does not qualify yet I can't find exclusions anywhere.
> Any thoughts on this?



I interpreted it as you get 100 AM if you use the coupon and you get another 100 AM if you paid with the BMO mastercard.  You had to opt in the use the coupon but not to use the BMO mastercard.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro offer
To me I read the offer as
opt in to get 100 Airmiles on the App or online (April 14 to 20th)
plus
 use your BMO Credit Card and get another 100 Airmiles (April 14 to April 23)


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Some people just don't get common courtesy ,,,I have the best luck shopping early morning but that is not always something I can do with work. I feel people have enough stress in their lives right now and am trying to be more aware of that.
> Hugs to you hon
> 
> Mel
> P.S.
> I do like Food Basics prices the best.


Common courtesy.....hmmmm, what's that?  That seems to also belong to the hoop skirt era.   Maybe Amazon also sells it. I'll check.


----------



## bababear_50

Test post
Just trying to figure out how to get the similes back

Did it!!


----------



## ottawamom

I had to figure it out at well. Now that I have there'll be now stopping me.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro flyer
couple of worthy notes
Lactanctia 2L milk $2.99 
Selections eggs $2.88
Astro Yogurt 12 pack $2.99
Still no flyer Airmiles though.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-april-21-to-272/all

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mort1331

Anyone a shell go+ new contest out for tickets to a Formula E race in Vancouver over the July 1 weekend.
Oh never mind my daughter wants to win and go so dont enter.
PS entry is only open for 5 days,,so get your free ballet in.


----------



## rella's fan

Looking to buy a new unlocked iPhone and wondering if any of you pro Airmiles collectors knows of any type of Airmiles promotion to at least get a bunch of Airmiles since I can't find it discounted in price anywhere?


----------



## tinkerone

rella's fan said:


> Looking to buy a new unlocked iPhone and wondering if any of you pro Airmiles collectors knows of any type of Airmiles promotion to at least get a bunch of Airmiles since I can't find it discounted in price anywhere?


The Apple store is one of the AM's shops, at least they were when I bought my IPad.  I also just received an email about 10X's the AM's through AM's shops.  Not totally clear on the details because I deleted it without reading to far into it.  
Check there.


----------



## ElCray

tinkerone said:


> The Apple store is one of the AM's shops, at least they were when I bought my IPad.  I also just received an email about 10X's the AM's through AM's shops.  Not totally clear on the details because I deleted it without reading to far into it.
> Check there.


Also this week my PC account had 5,000 Optimum points for every $50 in Apple gift cards up to $500. Not sure of the Ts and CS in terms of paying with gift cards but could be a stacking opportunity with Air Miles on the purchase.


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Also this week my PC account had 5,000 Optimum points for every $50 in Apple gift cards up to $500. Not sure of the Ts and CS in terms of paying with gift cards but could be a stacking opportunity with Air Miles on the purchase.


----------



## tinkerone

BMO AM offer I received today, spend $750 between today and April 26, get 115 AM's.  No specific stores, just a spend threshold.  I could do it I suppose.  What I didn't spend on regular items could be used to buy a Disney GC.  I'll think about it.  The return is not great but I have to pay Disney anyways.


----------



## Debbie

I have to make 4 purchases and get 20AM. Couldn't have come 2 days earlier when I made 2 airmilesshops purchases. And we're staying in right now due to travelling next week to Egypt. Trying to stay safe!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I have to make 4 purchases and get 20AM. Couldn't have come 2 days earlier when I made 2 airmilesshops purchases. And we're staying in right now due to travelling next week to Egypt. Trying to stay safe!


Oh how exciting! Egypt!!!
I hope you have a great time.
You will have to share some photos with us please.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> BMO AM offer I received today, spend $750 between today and April 26, get 115 AM's.  No specific stores, just a spend threshold.  I could do it I suppose.  What I didn't spend on regular items could be used to buy a Disney GC.  I'll think about it.  The return is not great but I have to pay Disney anyways.


No offers for me this time around,,$750 is kind of high though.
Disney GC might be worth it though.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Need some input please......who has booked a flight redeeming miles?   We are looking at booking to go to FL in June.  I can get a really nice flight with Westjet for 2 people 4100ish miles and $292 in taxes.   Usually I would say never get flights with miles (paying fees does not = free) but this time everything else is over priced.  The flight is only $380 each which out of YYZ is a great price.   Anyway, I'm wondering what I need to know about booking a flight this way.  Do I book RT or one way...what about cancellation.....????  Should I look for a hotel instead but that would require redeeming a lot more miles.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> Need some input please......who has booked a flight redeeming miles?   We are looking at booking to go to FL in June.  I can get a really nice flight with Westjet for 2 people 4100ish miles and $292 in taxes.   Usually I would say never get flights with miles (paying fees does not = free) but this time everything else is over priced.  The flight is only $380 each which out of YYZ is a great price.   Anyway, I'm wondering what I need to know about booking a flight this way.  Do I book RT or one way...what about cancellation.....????  Should I look for a hotel instead but that would require redeeming a lot more miles.


I have booked flights quite a bit with AM. I find especially with their new system, the value of miles (using 95AM =$10) plus taxes/fees equals about the same as if I were to buy the flight from the airline directly but the miles portion is free so I feel like it is still at least mostly free. I usually book return flights since we need to come home anyways. Although once I booked the flight there and back as separate bookings as I found better flight times when I did that. 
Most of the flights with AM are not refundable unless you book the premium economy and even then I'm not sure if they are refundable. I never really worried about that until covid hit then it was an ordeal to get my refunds for our March 2020 flights. Although I think it really depends on what flights you have booked somehow because a lot of AM customers got refunds right away and some of us unlucky ones got a real runaround.
In general I find the value better for flights than hotels although I have redeemed for both over the years and use the AM for whatever I feel is most useful at the time.


----------



## bababear_50

My Sobeys shop day
I'm going to pick up some Maple Leaf deli meat 
buy 1 family pack $12.99 get 20 Airmiles (might buy 2 of these).
I also might pick up a few boxes of toaster strudel.
That's it for me
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Went to Metro and purchased a $500 Disney GC to help get me to that $750 mark.  They no longer have the gc's that have a $25-$500 range out on their card rack, you have to ask for them, which I did.  I was questioned by 2 people (besides the cashier) about the purpose of the purchase, was it for personal use, was I being harassed to buy it, did I know how it would be used.  Loads of questions.  It was a bit much but I get it.  She eventually explained that people are being scammed and they want to make sure I was safe.  It's good they are questioning these purchases.  We have already seen the damage that can be done from posts on this thread.  
I did ask though, why Disney GC's?  They have the Visa GC's out and on display.  They have Amazon GC's out and on display.  It seems silly to me that they keep Disney cards off the floor.  She said that the scam can be for any card.  Yes but the odds would be a scammer would prefer a Visa card over a Disney card.  
Am I over thinking this?


----------



## youngdeb12

dancin Disney style said:


> Need some input please......who has booked a flight redeeming miles?   We are looking at booking to go to FL in June.  I can get a really nice flight with Westjet for 2 people 4100ish miles and $292 in taxes.   Usually I would say never get flights with miles (paying fees does not = free) but this time everything else is over priced.  The flight is only $380 each which out of YYZ is a great price.   Anyway, I'm wondering what I need to know about booking a flight this way.  Do I book RT or one way...what about cancellation.....????  Should I look for a hotel instead but that would require redeeming a lot more miles.



We always use our miles for flights and Disney/Universal tickets.  I find the value is much better than using them for hotels.  Do a comparison to what you would spend on the hotel or flight and what the AM cost is.  This Xmas we were able to redeem the normal amount of AM to fly from Prince George to Vancouver (highways were all closed because of the flooding we had out in BC) and the flight prices were ridiculous. We saved $2700 and used 4000 AM. This was before they changed the flight system though.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> Went to Metro and purchased a $500 Disney GC to help get me to that $750 mark.  They no longer have the gc's that have a $25-$500 range out on their card rack, you have to ask for them, which I did.  I was questioned by 2 people (besides the cashier) about the purpose of the purchase, was it for personal use, was I being harassed to buy it, did I know how it would be used.  Loads of questions.  It was a bit much but I get it.  She eventually explained that people are being scammed and they want to make sure I was safe.  It's good they are questioning these purchases.  We have already seen the damage that can be done from posts on this thread.
> I did ask though, why Disney GC's?  They have the Visa GC's out and on display.  They have Amazon GC's out and on display.  It seems silly to me that they keep Disney cards off the floor.  She said that the scam can be for any card.  Yes but the odds would be a scammer would prefer a Visa card over a Disney card.
> Am I over thinking this?


maybe it was the amount that triggered it,,,not the place


----------



## tinkerone

mort1331 said:


> maybe it was the amount that triggered it,,,not the place


You very well could be right on this however my point was actually more to why they wouldn't have them on the card rack.  The Visa cards also are high value and would seem to me to be more valuable for usage.  You can use them anywhere.  Disney is pretty much a one use item, only with a Disney product.  I have often read/seen where scammers want you to purchase Visa or Amazon cards but have never read one that wants you to purchase Disney.  
I appreciate the fact they ask, it might help someone, but it seems silly to hide them away.  
I will probably never know the answer.  They must have some sort of reason.


----------



## dancin Disney style

cari12 said:


> I have booked flights quite a bit with AM. I find especially with their new system, the value of miles (using 95AM =$10) plus taxes/fees equals about the same as if I were to buy the flight from the airline directly but the miles portion is free so I feel like it is still at least mostly free. I usually book return flights since we need to come home anyways. Although once I booked the flight there and back as separate bookings as I found better flight times when I did that.
> Most of the flights with AM are not refundable unless you book the premium economy and even then I'm not sure if they are refundable. I never really worried about that until covid hit then it was an ordeal to get my refunds for our March 2020 flights. Although I think it really depends on what flights you have booked somehow because a lot of AM customers got refunds right away and some of us unlucky ones got a real runaround.
> In general I find the value better for flights than hotels although I have redeemed for both over the years and use the AM for whatever I feel is most useful at the time.





youngdeb12 said:


> We always use our miles for flights and Disney/Universal tickets.  I find the value is much better than using them for hotels.  Do a comparison to what you would spend on the hotel or flight and what the AM cost is.  This Xmas we were able to redeem the normal amount of AM to fly from Prince George to Vancouver (highways were all closed because of the flooding we had out in BC) and the flight prices were ridiculous. We saved $2700 and used 4000 AM. This was before they changed the flight system though.


Thank you both.  I have no clue what I will do.  After doing a lot of searching last night it appears that a week in FL is stupidly over priced at the moment.   I can go to a 5* in either the Dominican or Mexico for less money.


----------



## bababear_50

This story has me a bit concerned
BMO customers out thousands of dollars unable to prove fraudulent e-transfers weren't their fault​

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/bmo-customers-thousands-etransfer-fraud-1.6423576

Keep a close eye on your accounts and don't rely on Banks to protect you was my thought after reading it.
And yeah maybe it's time to part ways with some cards...


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> This story has me a bit concerned
> BMO customers out thousands of dollars unable to prove fraudulent e-transfers weren't their fault​
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/bmo-customers-thousands-etransfer-fraud-1.6423576
> 
> Keep a close eye on your accounts and don't rely on Banks to protect you was my thought after reading it.
> And yeah maybe it's time to part ways with some cards...


As a banker for more than 30 years I agree with you, keep a close eye on your account.  Always close any cards you don't need or use at least once a year.  
Reading this story puts up several red flags for me.  No one wants to admit they may be the cause of a loss.  I'll give you an example, and I have a ton!

I had a woman call the bank one time, she was a nurse who works nights.  She noticed that money was being taken from her account every Sunday night and since that was one of the nights she worked she knew for sure it was not her taking it.  Now this woman was not calm, she was yelling and blaming the bank for allowing someone to take her money.  It was very hard to get her to listen to my questions and every one I asked was an affront to her.  I asked had she shared her PIN with anyone.  No, she never gave her PIN to anyone, not her husband, not her children.  How dare I ask (her words).  I suggested maybe she should speak with them before it went much further at which time she got louder because 'I was accusing her family of stealing money when she knew it was the bank who was stealing it.  Was her PIN with her card, could someone at work have gotten access to it.  No, was I calling her stupid.  I was able to tell her the exact times and the exact instabank machine that was used on every occasion.  She demanded I give her her money back immediately.  I told her that I would send for photos of the person and I would give those photos to the police, was she willing to have the person who took the money charged?  Of course she was, was I trying to trick her?  I said no problem, I would put the funds back into her account and order copies of the pictures, make a police report and have the person or persons charged.  That would take about 3 days.
Two days later she called back to yell at me some more.  DO NOT get pictures, DO NOT call the police.  She was not going to tell me why, it was none of my business.  I did find out later that her children were the ones who were taking money from moms account when mom was at work.  She had shared her PIN with them plenty of times.  

My point is, it's not always the clients fault but I would say 95% of the time it is.  They opened a spam email (saw this a lot).  They shared their passwords with husbands, children, boyfriends, girlfriends.  Can't begin to tell you the heartbreak of those stories.  They wrote their PIN number on their cards, elderly people have problems with this.  Their computer gets hacked, another big one.  Reading this story I see lots of glaring holes.  Those two people do not want to see they could have had any culpability in this.  Its just easier to blame the bank.  Who knows, it could be a bank issue but for this one, my money is on the clients.
Just watch your banking.  Somebody somewhere wants to take your money.


----------



## cari12

tinkerone said:


> As a banker for more than 30 years I agree with you, keep a close eye on your account.  Always close any cards you don't need or use at least once a year.
> Reading this story puts up several red flags for me.  No one wants to admit they may be the cause of a loss.  I'll give you an example, and I have a ton!
> 
> I had a woman call the bank one time, she was a nurse who works nights.  She noticed that money was being taken from her account every Sunday night and since that was one of the nights she worked she knew for sure it was not her taking it.  Now this woman was not calm, she was yelling and blaming the bank for allowing someone to take her money.  It was very hard to get her to listen to my questions and every one I asked was an affront to her.  I asked had she shared her PIN with anyone.  No, she never gave her PIN to anyone, not her husband, not her children.  How dare I ask (her words).  I suggested maybe she should speak with them before it went much further at which time she got louder because 'I was accusing her family of stealing money when she knew it was the bank who was stealing it.  Was her PIN with her card, could someone at work have gotten access to it.  No, was I calling her stupid.  I was able to tell her the exact times and the exact instabank machine that was used on every occasion.  She demanded I give her her money back immediately.  I told her that I would send for photos of the person and I would give those photos to the police, was she willing to have the person who took the money charged?  Of course she was, was I trying to trick her?  I said no problem, I would put the funds back into her account and order copies of the pictures, make a police report and have the person or persons charged.  That would take about 3 days.
> Two days later she called back to yell at me some more.  DO NOT get pictures, DO NOT call the police.  She was not going to tell me why, it was none of my business.  I did find out later that her children were the ones who were taking money from moms account when mom was at work.  She had shared her PIN with them plenty of times.
> 
> My point is, it's not always the clients fault but I would say 95% of the time it is.  They opened a spam email (saw this a lot).  They shared their passwords with husbands, children, boyfriends, girlfriends.  Can't begin to tell you the heartbreak of those stories.  They wrote their PIN number on their cards, elderly people have problems with this.  Their computer gets hacked, another big one.  Reading this story I see lots of glaring holes.  Those two people do not want to see they could have had any culpability in this.  Its just easier to blame the bank.  Who knows, it could be a bank issue but for this one, my money is on the clients.
> Just watch your banking.  Somebody somewhere wants to take your money.


I felt the same way reading this article. I think some details were left out by the clients.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this has nothing at all to do with airmiles but I thought it might bring a smile to a few faces. I spent most of Wednesday in the ER dealing with complications from my colonoscopy prep (preventative health care is still important, get the camera up your butt!) meaning I was a close contact to confirmed case of COVID-19. SO I couldn't go to a family shower this afternoon,  hubby was at his family's COVID-19 is over party (SMH!!) and this is how i used my found time.  I cut the fabrics I bought from Etsy (got me some miles doing that)  so I can start sewing bibs for our new grandbaby

 *


----------



## bababear_50

There are only so many places I can look for my garden clippers and watering can................ maybe my old neighbors borrowed them when they moved. 
 Solution off to Shell to pick up a  Canadian Tire card = 20 Am
Gift cards listed (Ends May 1st)
With the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: $100 Walmart, $100 Sobeys, $50 Sephora, $50 Canadian Tire, $50 Indigo, $50 HBC, $50 Keg or $50 Starbucks
Of course I had to stop and get a coffee & muffin.

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> There are only so many places I can look for my garden clippers and watering can................ maybe my old neighbors borrowed them when they moved.
> Solution off to Shell to pick up a  Canadian Tire card = 20 Am
> Gift cards listed (Ends May 1st)
> With the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: $100 Walmart, $100 Sobeys, $50 Sephora, $50 Canadian Tire, $50 Indigo, $50 HBC, $50 Keg or $50 Starbucks
> Of course I had to stop and get a coffee & muffin.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Oh I may have to head there as we are thinking of going to the Keg on Wednesday for my nephews birthday.  Not sure about the dining out part yet but I will go for him.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Oh I may have to head there as we are thinking of going to the Keg on Wednesday for my nephews birthday.  Not sure about the dining out part yet but I will go for him.


That sounds great Hon ,,just a caveat on the cards

"One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other Bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account." (My miles posted already).
I was going to get 2 $50 but will go back tomorrow for a second one.

Hugs Mel

Edited to add
Hmmmm............ I may just pick up some extra Canadian Tire ones for gas over the next week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> There are only so many places I can look for my garden clippers and watering can................ maybe my old neighbors borrowed them when they moved.
> Solution off to Shell to pick up a  Canadian Tire card = 20 Am
> Gift cards listed (Ends May 1st)
> With the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: $100 Walmart, $100 Sobeys, $50 Sephora, $50 Canadian Tire, $50 Indigo, $50 HBC, $50 Keg or $50 Starbucks
> Of course I had to stop and get a coffee & muffin.
> 
> Hugs Mel


I’m so jealous! All our shell stations near us are circle K type stores so no airmiles . 
All is good here. I’m only earning well from BMO and shell regularly. Earning a lot more PC at the moment which is all going to our trip Disney gift cards in June. 
58 more sleeps. Got two dining res I wanted as I’m still not even sure I’m comfortable indoor dining yet. We are all to this point  still covid free. ( the stress of trying to keep kiddos safe is really getting to me , it feels like every step is a minefield out there and we have teammates not following isolation rules etc it’s exhausting ) 
We got sci fi and beaches and cream . I really want the fam to try the kitchen sink. I was really disheartened by the lack of options but yet on certain FB groups ppl are trying to switch and trade. I really wish they would start charging a res fee to stop this. Sigh 
My shifts were extended another month covid swabbing in LTC I’m so tired of it  but it’s easy money , I’m just drowning working every single weekend and the boys schooling. Blech . 
Hope everyone is well. I have a PC optimum spend $50 in points get 20% back so I will go grab some things and a Disney gift card. 
Hugs to all 
T


----------



## ElCray

Quite proud of my Air Miles (and other) stack from this weekend.

I wanted to get another set of Herdmar Arco rainbow cutlery which i first bought a couple of years ago. It's like a little luxury and I think they are starting to phase the set out because it's not available at Linen Chest anymore, only The Bay. I wanted to have more than 4 place settings.

This week, Bay giftcards were the featured offer at Sobeys - for every $50, get 65 AMs. So I bought a $300 Bay giftcard and got the following:

- Edit: Forgot to say 20% off because of Bay Days! 
- 390 Air Miles
- 1,500 Amex Reward points because I paid using my Cobalt with the 5x multiplier (this converts to 1,500 Aeroplan points)
- 120 Air Miles because of the 10x Airmilesshops offer
- beautiful cutlery that makes me happy every day
- $20 left over

I also did a shop on the blue bonus and sale items. Spent $131 with my Sobeys giftcard and got 441 miles.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I finally decided to get back into Air Miles hunting at Sobeys after we decided to use many of what I had on account for a trip down to St Maartin in December.  I pulled in 511 at Sobeys for some targeted items.  The Sobeys in Stittsville used to be good to troll around and find in-store Air Miles deals on things they were trying to clear as the store was never busy.  They finally converted it into a giant Farm Boy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Quite proud of my Air Miles (and other) stack from this weekend.
> 
> I wanted to get another set of Herdmar Arco rainbow cutlery which i first bought a couple of years ago. It's like a little luxury and I think they are starting to phase the set out because it's not available at Linen Chest anymore, only The Bay. I wanted to have more than 4 place settings.
> 
> This week, Bay giftcards were the featured offer at Sobeys - for every $50, get 65 AMs. So I bought a $300 Bay giftcard and got the following:
> 
> - Edit: Forgot to say 20% off because of Bay Days!
> - 390 Air Miles
> - 1,500 Amex Reward points because I paid using my Cobalt with the 5x multiplier (this converts to 1,500 Aeroplan points)
> - 120 Air Miles because of the 10x Airmilesshops offer
> - beautiful cutlery that makes me happy every day
> - $20 left over
> 
> I also did a shop on the blue bonus and sale items. Spent $131 with my Sobeys giftcard and got 441 miles.


*A thousand thanks for pointing out the HBC gift card offer! I've been looking at things over the last 2 weeks during the Bay Day sales but didn't actually buy anything so I got a code in my email today for 15% off ANYTHING (ok, so not the $400 bassinet my DIL has her heart set on ) . I glanced at my wish list and noticed that hubby's favourite gloves were not only on sale, but actually in stock, they're Sheerling Lined Sheepskin Suede and he loves them but they are $120 ! Today though? I paid $77 after I drove to Sobey's for the gift card. Also picked up some yogurt, granola bars, supper for him, bunch of $2.97 pizzas he enjoys, a few other "oh look that's on sale" things and more COVID-19 test kits

Spent just over $180 and snagged 325 miles.
I'll get 30-ish miles online and a few HBC points as well.*


----------



## bababear_50

Check your accounts
My Bonus Boom just posted

April 27, 2022

BONUS BOOM OFFERS
+200


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Check your accounts
> My Bonus Boom just posted
> 
> April 27, 2022
> 
> BONUS BOOM OFFERS
> +200


*And now begins the detective work for me to figure out which offers didn't work because I was expecting 200 and only got 100 <sigh>*


----------



## bababear_50

Official Airmiles CHAT word from (Sandra)
 they are aware people were given the wrong amounts and need 24 -to 48 hrs. to fix the tech issues.
(I'm short 100 too).
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Guess I won't wait too long for that call back then (posted about it in BB thread)

They called back to hours later to say they wouldn't be able to get to my call today and that I could schedule a call back for some time in the next 7 days. I'll wait and see if it resolves itself in the next 48 hours and then call them right when they open in the morning on Saturday. Lord knows with the puppy in the house I'm up and going at that hour.


----------



## tinkerone

Random question.  Does anyone know if I apply a Cnd. Uber GC to my Uber account, will it be used for payment in the US?  I'm sure it would be taken with exchange but will they use it for payment?  I can get PC points for Uber GC's this week and we will be using Uber in the US in October.  If I can save a few $$'s I'm all in.
Asking here instead of the PC thread because I feel there are more people here who may have experienced this before.  Hope no one minds.

ETA--found my own answer, just needed to look a bit harder.
Uber gift cards can only be used in the country where purchased.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Official Airmiles CHAT word from (Sandra)
> they are aware people were given the wrong amounts and need 24 -to 48 hrs. to fix the tech issues.
> (I'm short 100 too).


It is baffling at this time that we still have to wait so long for these points to be given - especially when they know they are going to post wrong.   We get to see mile post into accounts within minutes at Shell, why does it take so long for promos to post?

Edited to add

The magic of collecting miles has been tarnished the last few years - this is just another layer of tarnish.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I see that I can purchase for ice cream treats and get a few miles.  Buying those is always cheaper than heading to DQ for a treat after dinner/supper on Sunday nights when we like a little dessert after a great Sunday night meal.  I guess I'll be stopping at safeway over the weekend.  I should see what I have for offers as well.  I should make the trip worth my while at least


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see that I can purchase for ice cream treats and get a few miles.  Buying those is always cheaper than heading to DQ for a treat after dinner/supper on Sunday nights when we like a little dessert after a great Sunday night meal.  I guess I'll be stopping at safeway over the weekend.  I should see what I have for offers as well.  I should make the trip worth my while at least


I seriously have no room left in my freezer but if I did I might consider a trip...wait maybe I could gift my sister with a few bars?

Hugs Hon
It sure is hard to collect miles right now.
I called Airmiles back instead of waiting and they added my 100 miles.!
I wish there was a May special Promo!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

I see Safeway has Boston Pizza (and a few others) gift cards, buy $25 get 30 AM. I’ll have to pick up a couple.


----------



## CanadianKrista

MY big arimiles dilemma for today - do I use the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets for our trip?


----------



## ElCray

CanadianKrista said:


> MY big arimiles dilemma for today - do I use the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets for our trip?


Ahhhh I saw that date release tooooo!!!! So excited.

If it helps for your decision, we used personal shopper for an annual pass and got a rate of 7.07 cents US/1 Air Mile.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> Ahhhh I saw that date release tooooo!!!! So excited.
> 
> If it helps for your decision, we used personal shopper for an annual pass and got a rate of 7.07 cents US/1 Air Mile.


*Can you clarify this for me please? I'm pretty sure that when we used our miles for a pass in 2019 they were coming in around 14.2 miles per 1 USD and then in July 2021 it dropped to 13.92 miles/USD. Are you saying it's now HALF that?! If so I can't wait for them to be selling annual passes again, I've got more than enough for 2 and I seriously need to start planning a trip *


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *Can you clarify this for me please? I'm pretty sure that when we used our miles for a pass in 2019 they were coming in around 14.2 miles per 1 USD and then in July 2021 it dropped to 13.92 miles/USD. Are you saying it's now HALF that?! If so I can't wait for them to be selling annual passes again, I've got more than enough for 2 and I seriously need to start planning a trip *


I can tell you my math!

The Premier Annual Pass at Universal was $761 US if bought on the website, and the Personal Shopper charged us 10,750 Air Miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ElCray said:


> I can tell you my math!
> 
> The Premier Annual Pass at Universal was $761 US if bought on the website, and the Personal Shopper charged us 10,750 Air



*Ok Disney,  start selling those passes!!!! That awesome news,  thanks for letting us know. *


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok Disney,  start selling those passes!!!! That awesome news,  thanks for letting us know. *


Agree, start selling the passes!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Going way off topic again for a sunny Friday afternoon post. I finished up a baby blankie today, trying to get a few things done before he arrives in July, little nugget is so spoiled already! Ok so did get some miles from buying the main material thru Etsy, the blue minky i used for the backing came from our Newly reopened Len's Mill.



I wrapped the backing around to make the "binding" and created fancy-pants mitered corners even


Glad he won't look too closely at all the little errors that are glaring to me, but overall I'm pleased with how it turned out *


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Going way off topic again for a sunny Friday afternoon post. I finished up a baby blankie today, trying to get a few things done before he arrives in July, little nugget is so spoiled already! Ok so did get some miles from buying the main material thru Etsy, the blue minky i used for the backing came from our Newly reopened Len's Mill.


So I was going to ask you how the new store was.  We took a drive to St Jacobs yesterday and I talked about you as we drove past Guelph.  I told my sister that we should take a trip to Guelph and shop the store.   So how was it?   It is worth the drive to Guelph (instead of the drive to Acton - if you remember that ad you are old).


----------



## bababear_50

I don't often check my son's offers on his Airmiles card,,,ooops
Maybe I should check more often
spend $30 get 10 Airmiles
spend any$ dollar amount get 95 Airmiles
2 can green giant veggies get 10 Airmiles
buy 1 chunky soup get 8 Airmiles
buy 1 500ml coke product get 8 Airmiles
buy 1 Taco kit get 10 Airmiles
buy 25$ in Kraft cream cheese ,,Kraft cheese slices.. Kraft dinner.. Nabob coffee pods etc,,  get 50 Airmiles
I wish my card got some of these offers.
My car is out getting serviced but maybe a late afternoon shop is in order.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just bought our airfare for Disney Nov 27-Dec 4 with air miles!  So excited now that that task is done!  I can't get over how much the miles have gone up for flights.  9,200 miles (with the 15% BMO discount) for two tickets (return is direct) and $426 taxes for two.  I could have spend less miles and had a direct flight down as well, but we have to go to Disney Springs to get our vouchers converted at Guest Services. Plus, I like having a nice sit-down dinner at DS on arrival day.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just bought our airfare for Disney Nov 27-Dec 4 with air miles!  So excited now that that task is done!  I can't get over how much the miles have gone up for flights.  9,200 miles (with the 15% BMO discount) for two tickets (return is direct) and $426 taxes for two.  I could have spend less miles and had a direct flight down as well, but we have to go to Disney Springs to get our vouchers converted at Guest Services. Plus, I like having a nice sit-down dinner at DS on arrival day.


I just booked 2 direct flights to Fort Lauderdale for late October returning mid November.  It was 5018 AM's with the BMO discount and $291.36 for taxes for both tickets together.  Can't beat that.  I thought I should get it booked before the BMO changes come into affect.  When I looked at what the price was on the airline web site it was over $1200.
The way down leaves at 10:30 which is perfect for us and the way back leaves at Noon, which again is perfect.
So excited!  It's been 2 years since we traveled anywhere.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Just bought our airfare for Disney Nov 27-Dec 4 with air miles!  So excited now that that task is done!  I can't get over how much the miles have gone up for flights.  9,200 miles (with the 15% BMO discount) for two tickets (return is direct) and $426 taxes for two.  I could have spend less miles and had a direct flight down as well, but we have to go to Disney Springs to get our vouchers converted at Guest Services. Plus, I like having a nice sit-down dinner at DS on arrival day.





tinkerone said:


> I just booked 2 direct flights to Fort Lauderdale for late October returning mid November.  It was 5018 AM's with the BMO discount and $291.36 for taxes for both tickets together.  Can't beat that.  I thought I should get it booked before the BMO changes come into affect.  When I looked at what the price was on the airline web site it was over $1200.
> The way down leaves at 10:30 which is perfect for us and the way back leaves at Noon, which again is perfect.
> So excited!  It's been 2 years since we traveled anywhere.



Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles sent me a email that I got 30 Airmiles plus a bonus 100 Airmiles for booking a Hotel at the Hilton in  Niagara Falls,, hmmm 
but I didn't   ..... however it appears the sons have been trained well,, youngest one did apply my Airmiles card to the transaction. 
They haven't been applied to my account yet but they should be in the next couple of days.
Train them young.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles sent me a email that I got 30 Airmiles plus a bonus 100 Airmiles for booking a Hotel at the Hilton in  Niagara Falls,, hmmm
> but I didn't   ..... however it appears the sons have been trained well,, youngest one did apply my Airmiles card to the transaction.
> They haven't been applied to my account yet but they should be in the next couple of days.
> Train them young.
> View attachment 666065
> 
> Hugs Mel


*Isn't that the reservation you made but then decided to let them go without you? If you booked using Airmiles but paid cash they've had an almost constant promo going on that gives you a bonus on top of whatever the rate is.  I did that in November when the kids came for hubby's 60th and got an extra 250 miles.  Currently looking to book one for next month since the kids have decided to come down for a family wedding after all.  Far too excited to see that baby bump!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Isn't that the reservation you made but then decided to let them go without you? If you booked using Airmiles but paid cash they've had an almost constant promo going on that gives you a bonus on top of whatever the rate is.  I did that in November when the kids came for hubby's 60th and got an extra 250 miles.  Currently looking to book one for next month since the kids have decided to come down for a family wedding after all.  Far too excited to see that baby bump!!!*


The Hilton they paid for but I did book them for the Old Stone Inn Niagara and used Airmiles for that one at Easter.,,, hey
maybe I am getting even more Airmiles,,,lol.
Ahhh so sweet Hon ,,baby bumps are the best! And did you know baby bumps need a nickname? My granddaughters was *peanut*.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> The Hilton they paid for but I did book them for the Old Stone Inn Niagara and used Airmiles for that one at Easter.,,, hey
> maybe I am getting even more Airmiles,,,lol.
> Ahhh so sweet Hon ,,baby bumps are the best! And did you know baby bumps need a nickname? My granddaughters was *peanut*.
> View attachment 666075
> 
> Hugs Mel


*I've been referring to him as Nugget! Still trying to pondering our names though, it's a hard thing to decide. Need to mindful of all of the names that are either currently in use, were recently used (our kids had all 4 grandparents and 3 greats when they were born) and the ones that were chosen by his other grandparents before she died suddenly. *


----------



## mort1331

Not a big meme person but couldnt resist.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I actually did a pretty decent miles haul this weekend.  

I went to Safeway to pick up something quick for supper and have an at home movie night.  

I hit the frozen pizza aisle - picked up 2 of the new stuffed crust pizzas, picked up 4 boxes of the magnum ice-cream treats.  I had a personal offer for milk and a spend threshold.  I ended up spending 56 and change, and 118 AM!!!  I call that a win for us - since I don't typically purchase much there.  

I'll keep watching to see what other deals I can scoop up.  It's hard as we don't eat many of the things that seem to have miles attached to them   MY waistline is very happy that we no longer have 8 bags of chips in the closet anymore lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles sent me a email that I got 30 Airmiles plus a bonus 100 Airmiles for booking a Hotel at the Hilton in  Niagara Falls,, hmmm
> but I didn't   ..... however it appears the sons have been trained well,, youngest one did apply my Airmiles card to the transaction.
> They haven't been applied to my account yet but they should be in the next couple of days.
> Train them young.
> View attachment 666065
> 
> Hugs Mel


I was just popping in to mention that I got an email yesterday telling me that I had earned miles for a hotel stay.   Ummmmm.....we stayed at that hotel and yes, earned miles, but that was maybe 4 years ago.   Such a weird thing to happen.   So far no additional miles added to my account.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I was just popping in to mention that I got an email yesterday telling me that I had earned miles for a hotel stay.   Ummmmm.....we stayed at that hotel and yes, earned miles, but that was maybe 4 years ago.   Such a weird thing to happen.   So far no additional miles added to my account.


Hi Hon
OK after a closer look mine was for
*DoubleTree Fallsview Resort & Spa by Hilton Niagara Falls*.
Now we haven't stayed there in over a year or more.
I did CHAT with Airmiles and asked if this was a real email or a fake email.?
They had me send the email to them and will let me know what they figure out.
I'll let you know what I hear.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

New Shell offer on Gift Cards
Terms + Conditions​*Offer valid May 2 – July 3, 2022 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Home Sense - $50, Sephora - $50, Amazon - $100, Home Depot - $100, Golf Town - $50, Sport Chek - $50, Nintendo - $50, Recipe UD - $50. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account

Picture is showing the Ultimate Dining card but I don't see it in the print.
Maybe *Recipe  UD * is the Ultimate Dining Card???

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I just went in to look at flights to see what the difference would be with BMO MC changes.  It would cost me 712 more AM's today than it did a week ago.  That's a big change.  
Taxes and fees also increased by $57.32.  
Some of this could be due to airline increases I suppose but I would bet it has more to do with BMOs change with AM.


----------



## Etch

My Shell offer the first 4 months this year was fill 3x (30L) for 100 AM with a bonus 50 AM for 4x.  I was just able to get this all 4 times without too much effort.

My offer for May is fill 5x for 100am with a bonus 50 AM for 6x!  No way I'm going to be able to pull that off.


----------



## bababear_50

Etch ..... wow 5 is really pushing it .
I stopped getting the Shell offer and don't know why.
I just switched the other day to  getting my gas to Petro Canada and Esso.
My shopping and getting airmiles has grown very difficult ,,they are raising the amount you have to buy almost weekly.
Difficult times to be collecting Airmiles.
I will admit it seems easy to pick up Rexall Be Well points though.
Still hoping for a May Bonus Boom,,,,,,

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Etch

I hear you Mel.  I guess I should be happy with not being able to fuel up the car that much with the price of gas!

I started collecting Air Miles just because I have a preference for shopping at Sobeys anyways.  There are several Shell stations close to me as well so that was also easy miles.  My Amex air miles card plus the air miles shops/bonus boom fills in the rest.  So I'll keep collecting them regardless but it's the bonus offers that are becoming harder to achieve.  I used to be able to pull in around 700 miles on a good Blue Friday!  Haven't been close to that in a long while.


----------



## bababear_50

Quick scan through the flyers and I think it's Metro for me this week.

OIKOS yogurts but 3packs @ 3 for $11.99  get =15 Airmiles
Phili cream cheese buy 2 @ 2 for $11.00 get =20 Airmiles
Mr Clean 1.33L buy 2 @ 4.49 each get =10 Airmiles

On my list is seedless water melon ,,,, red, yellow, orange peppers and they seem to be a reasonable in price at Metro.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Well people I did it.  Today I received My Sobeys offers and once again I did not get any spend so many dollars get bonus miles.  I sent them an email asking if they no longer offer this promo.  We will see if they reply and what they reply.   My Mom's card so far did not receive any offers but the third card did get a spend offer so I know that they are still doing this.
ps I have not received a spend offer since April 14th so I think I am due for one.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Well people I did it.  Today I received My Sobeys offers and once again I did not get any spend so many dollars get bonus miles.  I sent them an email asking if they no longer offer this promo.  We will see if they reply and what they reply.   My Mom's card so far did not receive any offers but the third card did get a spend offer so I know that they are still doing this.
> ps I have not received a spend offer since April 14th so I think I am due for one.


Good for you sending them the email,,
My offers on my account are terrible and this is the second week for me with no spend x number dollars get bonus airmiles too.
On my son's card he got a spend $60 get 120 Bonus Airmiles ,,,what gives ,,I guess I will switch to his card till the offers dry up there to.
It does make me sad that they don't throw there regular customers a *bone* .


Hugs 
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Good for you sending them the email,,
> My offers on my account are terrible and this is the second week for me with no spend x number dollars get bonus airmiles too.
> On my son's card he got a spend $60 get 120 Bonus Airmiles ,,,what gives ,,I guess I will switch to his card till the offers dry up there to.
> It does make me sad that they don't throw there regular customers a *bone* .
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I haven't gotten offers like that for ages.


----------



## bababear_50

Every year I tell myself less is best but when it comes to flowers I am sunk!
I was aiming for 4 -5 baskets and I just bought 4 at home depot and it is just not enough.
Off to Canadian Tire this afternoon.
It is my one weakness and at least I got some Airmiles with the Shell gift cards I bought last week and this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## cari12

My threshold spend at Safeway is spend $150 get 150 AM. It’s a good return but I never spend that much there unless I buy gift cards which are not included. 
The one that gets me though is almost every week I have a buy $3 in celery and get bonus AM. A bunch of celery at my Safeway is $2.99  so I buy celery all the time but never get any bonus AM for it.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> My threshold spend at Safeway is spend $150 get 150 AM. It’s a good return but I never spend that much there unless I buy gift cards which are not included.
> The one that gets me though is almost every week I have a buy $3 in celery and get bonus AM. A bunch of celery at my Safeway is $2.99  so I buy celery all the time but never get any bonus AM for it.


Mine is buy $3 in strawberries get 5 Airmiles but the strawberries are $2.99. Yeah I buy them but never get any Airmiles on them either.
crazy

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I got one of those offers from BMO spend $750 get 115AM. Usually I would just delete it and call it a day. Renovating a condo at the moment and it doesn't take much to get up to $750 so this one will be easy (this time). Every little bit helps.


----------



## bababear_50

Got to love the son 
He picked up some stuffed crust Pizza today,,  3 meat on sale $6.99 
grabbed 4 and picked up 80 Bonus Airmiles.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Got to love the son
> He picked up some stuffed crust Pizza today,, 3 meat on sale $6.99
> grabbed 4 and picked up 80 Bonus Airmiles.


We bought them last minute last weekend.  They were actually pretty good (for grocery store pizza)  

I seen they have the garlic bread ones on sale with AM this week.  We have had those - and I really liked it (for a processed grocery store pizza).  I might pick a couple of those up for the boys for quick suppers if dh and I are out for the night.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We bought them last minute last weekend.  They were actually pretty good (for grocery store pizza)
> 
> I seen they have the garlic bread ones on sale with AM this week.  We have had those - and I really liked it (for a processed grocery store pizza).  I might pick a couple of those up for the boys for quick suppers if dh and I are out for the night.


Yeah my sons like the stuffed ones but they have been going for $8.99 and up here.
I agree for store bought they are not too bad and make a quick dinner with a tossed salad.


----------



## hdrolfe

I like the stuffed crust ones, or the pan ones, kiddo only likes the thin crust. Thin crust is barely enough for me to get a bit, but I guess he's a growing boy? Maybe I will get a stuffed one for myself next time!


----------



## ElCray

For once I had a decent Sobeys spend threshold! Spend $200 get 380. I went yesterday and they had their turkeys marked down to Easter prices so grabbed one for the deep freeze along with a bunch of frozen fruit. I shopped hungry so ended up with a couple of weird items like Covered Bridge Storm Chips and edible cookie dough! Oh well - rarely happens...

New AM goal: 4 Mickeys Halloween Party tickets for August!


----------



## bababear_50

Nothing in the Flyers for me for the upcoming week.

I am tempted to pick up some stuffed Pizzas and ask my sister to store them in the freezer for me.
Offer ends today.
40 Bonus Miles
Buy 2 DELISSIO Stuffed Crust, Crispy Pan or Croissant Pizza 556-744 g, in-store*


Hugs Mel


----------



## youngdeb12

Got a survey today about the changes to AirMiles Flights.  Gave them my opinion on the changes to the BMO MC Flight Discount and how I was unimpressed and likely to change travel rewards programs.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've had a couple for good weeks for miles.   I had a spend $100 get 190 at Sobeys which was 2 weeks ago and then a $100/100 from Metro this week.  Metro was an easy one as chicken breast was on sale and I was down to 1 in the freezer.  So I spent $50 just on that.  Between the 2 offers I've earned approx 450 miles....both stores had some other good offers on things that we needed.

So we have a couple of WDW trips on the horizon....well one for me and one for DD.  Separate trips this time around.  DD is going with a friend and it's her friends first ever trip.  So it will be a ton of fun for DD to be the tour guide.  I'm hoping it will also be an eye opener as to how much money I've spent taking her down there so frequently.  LOL...there has been a new question every day and my answer is,  go search the Dis.   Today's issue...only 6 days left to order Magic Bands and there is nothing on the site.   DH and I are also going in June.  I found a great deal on a package through Costco Travel.  It will be an offsite trip this time but I'm ok with it as we haven't done that in years.  Not sure if we will do more than 1 day in a park as I really need some quiet time at a pool.   I'm contemplating going to Coco beach for a day and maybe doing some other non Disney things.

Question....does anyone know of an Etsy seller or anyone really that could make some custom shirts for DD and her friend?   I thought it might be fun to surprise them.  I found an Etsy seller that has a shirt I really think DD will like but the shipping might not be fast enough.   I would need the shirts in my hands by May 22nd.....they leave on the 24th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Not sure if we will do more than 1 day in a park as I really need some quiet time at a pool. I'm contemplating going to Coco beach for a day and maybe doing some other non Disney things.


When dh and I were there in February, we toured and did soooooooooooo much that wasn't Disney related.  We enjoyed it so much.  We went to both Coco Beach and Clearwater beach.  We definitely preferred Clearwater over Coco beach.  Clearwater has such amazing sand, the water is calmer, and BEAUTIFUL sunset.  They are both about the same amount of time to travel there.  Actually Clearwater was shorter (by maybe 10 minutes).  When we go back, we will definitely be hitting Clearwater again to do more exploring.  We did a dolphin excursion and it was AMAZING!  We seen lots of dolphins and watched them jump in the wakes of the boats.  They were swimming so close to the boat.  Dh and I were sitting in the perfect spot as we could have put our hands over the rails and touched them, they were so close.  I highly recommend doing one of those tours if you go there.  It was one of the many highlights of our trip!
Edited to add photos


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> When dh and I were there in February, we toured and did soooooooooooo much that wasn't Disney related.  We enjoyed it so much.  We went to both Coco Beach and Clearwater beach.  We definitely preferred Clearwater over Coco beach.  Clearwater has such amazing sand, the water is calmer, and BEAUTIFUL sunset.  They are both about the same amount of time to travel there.  Actually Clearwater was shorter (by maybe 10 minutes).  When we go back, we will definitely be hitting Clearwater again to do more exploring.  We did a dolphin excursion and it was AMAZING!  We seen lots of dolphins and watched them jump in the wakes of the boats.  They were swimming so close to the boat.  Dh and I were sitting in the perfect spot as we could have put our hands over the rails and touched them, they were so close.  I highly recommend doing one of those tours if you go there.  It was one of the many highlights of our trip!
> Edited to add photos
> View attachment 668490View attachment 668491View attachment 668492


How do you get ones of those cabanas on the beach?   I was thinking Coco for 2 reasons….1 I know where to rent chairs and an umbrella….2 the original Ron Jon shop


----------



## mernin

Sobeys offer this week for me had a spend $100 get 150!  Finally!  I’ve been getting the spend $100 or more for 35 AM for months.


----------



## juniorbugman

After 4 weeks I finally got a spend offer.  Not good but at least I got one.  Mine is spend $115 get 25 miles.  The other 2 cards did not get any spend offers just product offers.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

nothing for me... 

why when I do the math, am I paying 30 cents for an AirMile?  Good return used to be less than 10 cents an AM.  Haven't seen one of those in months!


----------



## bababear_50

No spend offer for me but my son's card has a spend $60 get 120 Airmiles. 
I should be able to do this.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobeys offers are nothing to write home about. Good thing because it's a long way to Sobeys and with the price of gas I shouldn't be tempted to go.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH's offers are really good this week! Thank goodness as the last couple of weeks have been crap-o-la.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> No spend offer for me but my son's card has a spend $60 get 120 Airmiles.
> I should be able to do this.
> Hugs
> Mel


Mine is the same.  Spend $60, get 120 AM's.  
I will not be able to do it though.  Maybe I will get it again at some point when I can use it.


----------



## kristabelle13

Not AirMiles, but finally hit 10K Disney movie rewards after 6 years  At this rate, I’ll have ~12K for the studio tour when they bring them back


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Not AirMiles, but finally hit 10K Disney movie rewards after 6 years  At this rate, I’ll have ~12K for the studio tour when they bring them back



I always just cash mine in for gift cards lol $5 at time I will earn another trip


----------



## kristabelle13

hdrolfe said:


> I always just cash mine in for gift cards lol $5 at time I will earn another trip


Haha! If they don’t bring back the tours, I’ll be right there with you  except it will take 10 more years to redeem for each new gift card, $5 at a time


----------



## tinkerone

I redeemed some AM's for Via Rail vouchers last night.  After printing them I noticed that you can't use them for online bookings, you need to go to the station to make your booking.  
I'll be taking a drive this morning.


----------



## ottawamom

Happy that you're using your miles for a trip. Sad that you have to go to the station to do it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> How do you get ones of those cabanas on the beach? I was thinking Coco for 2 reasons….1 I know where to rent chairs and an umbrella….2 the original Ron Jon shop


I believe this how to rent them.  They sure did look cozy! 

https://www.awesomeclearwater.com/cabana-and-beach-rentals.html

Edited to add - 

We were all about finding those great little places to eat.  There is this little place not even a 5 minute walk from Pier 60.  It is tiny 30 second walk off the main strip with all the shopping and restaurants.  We ate at " Pearly' s Beach Eats"  OMG....the food was sooooo frigging good and the place is soooo cool.  I HIGHLY recommend eating there at least one.  Very reasonably priced, freshly made -not some chain processed cr@p.  Dh had the po boy and i had the fish tacos.  It was one of our better meals down there!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here I go ready to slide off topic again,  someone might need to contact the person who supposedly maintains this thread *
*My sobeys offers are awful lately,  products I've rarely (if ever) bought,  buy 2 get 4 miles,  NOT happening! The closest one is 40 minutes each way and even our little car with great mileage shudders over the cost.  Metro seems to be not bad,  I'm coming close to 1:1 ratio. 
Life is really hard for me at the moment,  at least the weather is nice today.  Mocha had dental surgery last week and it didn't go well,  I had to take her back to the vet,  she stopped eating again and seemed to be in pain.  She had food stuck in some of her sockets and one had gotten infected  Gave her some antibiotics and more pain meds and she's much happier now. Even washed her face for the first time in a week.  Poor baby lost a whole pound in a week.  She has a waist now. She's comfy at the moment,  hopefully she'll stay like this during my therapy session and doesn't demand cuddles.
I just finished making a lovey for the new baby.  I wasn't sure how the blankie would wash up so I decided to go all in with my sample  even custom ordered a teether

*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here I go ready to slide off topic again,  someone might need to contact the person who supposedly maintains this thread *
> *My sobeys offers are awful lately,  products I've rarely (if ever) bought,  buy 2 get 4 miles,  NOT happening! The closest one is 40 minutes each way and even our little car with great mileage shudders over the cost.  Metro seems to be not bad,  I'm coming close to 1:1 ratio.
> Life is really hard for me at the moment,  at least the weather is nice today.  Mocha had dental surgery last week and it didn't go well,  I had to take her back to the vet,  she stopped eating again and seemed to be in pain.  She had food stuck in some of her sockets and one had gotten infected  Gave her some antibiotics and more pain meds and she's much happier now. Even washed her face for the first time in a week.  Poor baby lost a whole pound in a week.  She has a waist now. She's comfy at the moment,  hopefully she'll stay like this during my therapy session and doesn't demand cuddles.View attachment 668936
> I just finished making a lovey for the new baby.  I wasn't sure how the blankie would wash up so I decided to go all in with my sample  even custom ordered a teether
> View attachment 668937
> View attachment 668939*


Beautiful!
Such a talented Grandma you are Hon!
Kitty hugs to Mocha.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I've been hedging on when is best to get gas and when it went up 5 cents today and another 5 cents Saturday and 5 cents scheduled for Sunday I raced out the door for a half a tank ,,,my little Blue Belle took 44$!!!!
Thank Gosh I retired because at this rate I'd almost be paying just to drive into work. I just can't imagine how some 2 car families are doing this. My sister said it will impact their weekend visits up north this summer. So much for the On Gov. Staycation Tax benefit helping anyone out.
Metro is still within a drive but Sobeys and Foodland just went out the allowed perimeter for me.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Is this exclusion new for the Onyx shopper? 

 Products NOT available at online Canadian retailers and/or in Canadian dollars

I was looking to see if I would be able to use miles to rent a cabana at Volcano bay (I don’t think so since you can’t book online) but now I am worried about MNSSHP as well - has anyone booked Disney special event tickets lately?


----------



## Donald - my hero

CanadianKrista said:


> Is this exclusion new for the Onyx shopper?
> 
> Products NOT available at online Canadian retailers and/or in Canadian dollars
> 
> I was looking to see if I would be able to use miles to rent a cabana at Volcano bay (I don’t think so since you can’t book online) but now I am worried about MNSSHP as well - has anyone booked Disney special event tickets lately?


*I'm pretty sure that's what the fine print has always said, I could be wrong though. I'm thinking this would exclude the tickets people have been picking up from the UK seller, they mention they pay in Euros? The website we use to buy the tickets of any type are from the Canadian website which satisfies the "OR" part of that exclusion.*


----------



## bababear_50

I ordered this from Airmiles,, for my oldest son who has a Birthday in June.
I think he'll like it and the price was pretty good,, 679 Airmiles.


----------



## alohamom

OH MY GOODNESS! This is amazing! 
Where in the heck did you find this Spirited Away fabric?!
You should be selling these on Etsy or FB marketplace, I know you could charge enough to make a decent profit because it is so niche and custom.
Outstanding job!

Sorry, I got so excited about the baby gift I should also say so sorry to hear about Mocha and I am glad to hear she is doing a bit better.






Donald - my hero said:


> *
> Life is really hard for me at the moment,  at least the weather is nice today.  Mocha had dental surgery last week and it didn't go well,  I had to take her back to the vet,  she stopped eating again and seemed to be in pain.  She had food stuck in some of her sockets and one had gotten infected  Gave her some antibiotics and more pain meds and she's much happier now. Even washed her face for the first time in a week.  Poor baby lost a whole pound in a week.  She has a waist now. She's comfy at the moment,  hopefully she'll stay like this during my therapy session and doesn't demand cuddles.
> I just finished making a lovey for the new baby.  I wasn't sure how the blankie would wash up so I decided to go all in with my sample  even custom ordered a teether
> View attachment 668937
> View attachment 668939*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I believe this how to rent them.  They sure did look cozy!
> 
> https://www.awesomeclearwater.com/cabana-and-beach-rentals.html
> 
> Edited to add -
> 
> We were all about finding those great little places to eat.  There is this little place not even a 5 minute walk from Pier 60.  It is tiny 30 second walk off the main strip with all the shopping and restaurants.  We ate at " Pearly' s Beach Eats"  OMG....the food was sooooo frigging good and the place is soooo cool.  I HIGHLY recommend eating there at least one.  Very reasonably priced, freshly made -not some chain processed cr@p.  Dh had the po boy and i had the fish tacos.  It was one of our better meals down there!


I'm loving that....just grab a spot and they come to you!   What's the parking situation?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

no threshold spend for me either!    i have managed to get it the last few shopping trips, but alas... 
they want me to buy GRAPES and AVOCADOES ...


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! This is amazing!
> Where in the heck did you find this Spirited Away fabric?!
> You should be selling these on Etsy or FB marketplace, I know you could charge enough to make a decent profit because it is so niche and custom.
> Outstanding job!
> 
> Sorry, I got so excited about the baby gift I should also say so sorry to hear about Mocha and I am glad to hear she is doing a *bit better.*


*Nah,  the baby is definitely more exciting than my kitty! I can't believe how fast the time is flying by,  he'll be here in less than 10 weeks 
I got the fabric from an Etsy shop (after Google showed me what on earth Totoro is after I asked about the theme for the nursery ) it's based in Oshawa and shipping was quick.  They have a great selection of all types of story related items  even do custom printed fabrics*

*Book Tales Etsy Shop*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm loving that....just grab a spot and they come to you! What's the parking situation?


We got their early, so we found parking very close to Pier 60.  But there is quite a bit of parking all along the beach there.  Getting into the area was easy.  We did leave around 4:30 that day, and found it took a bit more time.  We wanted to be in a more secluded spot to watch the sunset that day and beat the traffic trying to leave that area.


----------



## bababear_50

Backpack from Airmiles arrived in one day!
Nicely packed in a box for gift giving too.

Early look at Metro flyer,,
couple of things I might pick up.

https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-may-19-to-251/all

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

What's the best way to get me to use my gasoline,,,, 
an Airmiles offer at Sobeys for ice-cream.  and treats.
https://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer/

Hugs Mel


----------



## ElCray

Checking in from Trip #2 to Universal - just DH and me this time! We're in line for Jurassic Park River Adventure.

I wanted to report that I used the Personal Shopper to buy an adult ticket to the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party today. 

We're going Aug 23 so the price is US$109, which is $116.09 with tax. We were quoted 1,650 Air Miles so that is a rate of 14.1 AM/$1 US.

We're getting quotes for kid tix on DH's account. Will report in.


----------



## ElCray

Kid ticket for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party was quoted at 1,475 Air Miles by the Personal Shopper


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got a really nice MC offer....make 2 purchases at 2 sponsors and earn 100 miles.  Dates are May18-24th.   So that's an easy one.  I need gas and was going to get it today but the price is dropping 10 cents tomorrow so I'll wait.  Then I'll just need to run to either Metro or Sobeys and buy something.  Poof...100 miles.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I got a really nice MC offer....make 2 purchases at 2 sponsors and earn 100 miles.  Dates are May18-24th.   So that's an easy one.  I need gas and was going to get it today but the price is dropping 10 cents tomorrow so I'll wait.  Then I'll just need to run to either Metro or Sobeys and buy something.  Poof...100 miles.


My offer was spend $125 on food and beverages and get 40 AM's.  Same time period, 18th to the 24th.  I don't shop at liquor stores often and don't spend that much on take out so I'll pass.  40 AM's isn't all that much to be chasing down IMO.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a food and beverages offer, I am assuming it includes dining? We are leaving Saturday to drive to the US and go on a cruise so I should be able to do that


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got a food and beverages offer, I am assuming it includes dining? We are leaving Saturday to drive to the US and go on a cruise so I should be able to do that


Oasis cruise?  I love that ship!  We are doing a B2B on Symphony in Oct and can't wait.  Have a great time and make sure to report back.  I'll be interested to know what you think.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys
Motts Garden Vegetable juice and Clamato Juice on sale for 3 for $9.00
(They were the Large bottles).1.89 L
Buy 3 get 50 Airmiles
Picked up 6 and donated to the Food Bank . (All juices are listed as a need product right now).
Total $18.00
100 Airmiles

And yes I picked up 5 ice cream treats 
95 Airmiles. (enough for the whole summer).

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Oasis cruise?  I love that ship!  We are doing a B2B on Symphony in Oct and can't wait.  Have a great time and make sure to report back.  I'll be interested to know what you think.



Yes Oasis! I haven't been on that class of ship yet, we are in a Central Park balcony on deck 10. Kiddo is very excited about the 24 hour access to food  he's all about the food and water slides. I am just looking forward to not having to cook or clean and being able to relax a little bit.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Yes Oasis! I haven't been on that class of ship yet, we are in a Central Park balcony on deck 10. Kiddo is very excited about the 24 hour access to food  he's all about the food and water slides. I am just looking forward to not having to cook or clean and being able to relax a little bit.


This is so exciting!
I hope you guys have an excellent Holiday!

Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys
> Motts Garden Vegetable juice and Clamato Juice on sale for 3 for $9.00
> (They were the Large bottles).
> Buy 3 get 50 Airmiles
> Picked up 6 and donated to the Food Bank . (All juices are listed as a need product right now).
> Total $18.00
> 100 Airmiles
> 
> And yes I picked up 5 ice cream treats
> 95 Airmiles. (enough for the whole summer).
> 
> Hugs Mel


I wish we had a Sobeys nearby. Foodland doesn't have the same deals.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> And yes I picked up 5 ice cream treats
> 95 Airmiles. (enough for the whole summer).


I wish that would last our house for the summer  That would probably last about 2 weeks!  But I will be snapping up that deal this weekend...with maybe a few others I seen.  


hdrolfe said:


> Yes Oasis! I haven't been on that class of ship yet, we are in a Central Park balcony on deck 10. Kiddo is very excited about the 24 hour access to food  he's all about the food and water slides. I am just looking forward to not having to cook or clean and being able to relax a little bit.


That is AWESOME!!!!  Have fun!  I will say that I am envious and as green as a jelly bean lol.  I have been doing a little research on those ships so if dh and I decide to do a just us vacation again next winter...I will have some info and knowledge about which ship and ports we want to do!  Those are BEAUTIFUL ships and is on my bucket list to go on one.  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am asking my fellow AM gurus...I can't remember if I can do this.

I see there is an offer this weekend spend 125.00 get 100 AM.  If I buy a sobey's gift card...do I get the 100 AM?  Then I would use this to make other good AM purchases at Safeway.


----------



## youngdeb12

For once my offer is actually worth doing.  Spend $50 at Shell or Budget, get 100AM.  Impossible to not spend almost three times that much on a tank of gas right now...


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Yes Oasis! I haven't been on that class of ship yet, we are in a Central Park balcony on deck 10. Kiddo is very excited about the 24 hour access to food  he's all about the food and water slides. I am just looking forward to not having to cook or clean and being able to relax a little bit.


We had only ever sailed on DCL until we sailed on Oasis of the Seas and when we first entered I thought 'we have made a huge mistake'.  Two hours later and I thought 'why didn't we do this sooner?'.  It is AMAZING.  Central Park deck 10 is our favorite.  In the morning you can sit out on the balcony and people watch while listening to the pipped in birds tweeting, it's like being in a true park.  In the evening I love to sit out on the balcony with a glass of wine and listen to the string quartet that plays soft music while watching all the people dressed up to go to dinner walking around.  String lights hung in the trees make it twinkle.  When the quartet is done, they pipe in the sounds of the night with crickets.  It's a magical place IMO.  I'm ever so jealous.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am asking my fellow AM gurus...I can't remember if I can do this.
> 
> I see there is an offer this weekend spend 125.00 get 100 AM.  If I buy a sobey's gift card...do I get the 100 AM?  Then I would use this to make other good AM purchases at Safeway.


Unfortunately not.    Gift cards only earn miles when the offer is specifically on gift card purchases.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Unfortunately not. Gift cards only earn miles when the offer is specifically on gift card purchases.


Thanks...I couldn't remember if this offer was valid for that.  Oh well, next time I'll try to grab one


----------



## juniorbugman

I got crappy offers again from Sobeys.  The 2 generic ones that I am sure everybody got - some kind of pork purchase and a purchase of their burgers.   Big whoop.


----------



## AngelDisney

I did two buy anything for 50 AM at Sobeys months ago. The receipts didn’t show the AM. I asked the cashier and she told me it would not show on the receipt but will post later. Still no sign of them! Do I contact AM or Sobeys? I have another one for 95 AM now, and I am not sure if I should try again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Has anyone ever booked a park and fly hotel at YYZ through AM.....if I could, I'd like to redeem miles.  We need 9 days parking.  How do you book this?   I don't see anything on the AM site.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Has anyone ever booked a park and fly hotel at YYZ through AM.....if I could, I'd like to redeem miles.  We need 9 days parking.  How do you book this?   I don't see anything on the AM site.


We had done this in the past.  I researched hotels near the airport before going to the AM's site to book.  Once booked I called the hotel with the reservation number to make sure it was classified as Park and Fly and find out if there would be any other fees.  Always worked out fine but that was years ago.

We now take the train directly to the airport and stay at the Sheraton Gateway, the hotel that is attached to YYZ. There's no need to wait for hotel bus transfers, you walk out the hotel door and your pretty much in the airport.  This is one of the AM's hotels.

Last time we stayed there our son and his family stayed as well.  They drove and used the Concierge Park and Fly. Their car was picked up at the airport door and when they were ready to pick it up, it was delivered to them directly to the door.  Not sure what the cost of that was but DIL said it was reasonable and very convenient.


----------



## tinkerone

Reminder for anyone traveling this year who live in Ontario, keep any receipts for Ontario hotels as they will be a tax deduction for your 2022 tax returns.  It's the Ontario Staycation Tax Credit.  Any deduction is a good deduction.

https://www.ontario.ca/page/ontario...rsonal Income Tax and Benefit Return for 2022.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> I did two buy anything for 50 AM at Sobeys months ago. The receipts didn’t show the AM. I asked the cashier and she told me it would not show on the receipt but will post later. Still no sign of them! Do I contact AM or Sobeys? I have another one for 95 AM now, and I am not sure if I should try again.


Hi Hon
I would be trying CHAT or phone them.  
1-888-AIR-MILES
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Finally got a decent offer from BMO MC.  Spend $100 at Metro, get 100 AM's.  I can do this once a day, up to 5 times. I'll purchase Disney gc's for our upcoming (I hope) trip.  Have to pay Disney one way or the other.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just checked my personal offers on the safeway app...and they freaking suck.  There is not ONE thing I would use.  Not even a threshold offer.  I was going to stop there and pick up a few treats for our youngest ds and myself as we are home alone over the weekend.  So disappointed   It's no wonder I put more effort into collecting pc points over AM.  I guess No-Frills gets my business for treats for the weekend - they are cheaper than Safeway anyways, but I was willing to spend extra $$$to collect a few extra miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a BMO offer, earn up to 500 AM. Shop at Metro and get 100 AM for each $50 transaction on my BMO AM card. Had to opt in. Max 1 transaction per day and good to June 30th. Might do that? Means shopping at Metro and using the CC but I think I can do it a few times in June any way!


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> I got a BMO offer, earn up to 500 AM. Shop at Metro and get 100 AM for each $50 transaction on my BMO AM card. Had to opt in. Max 1 transaction per day and good to June 30th. Might do that? Means shopping at Metro and using the CC but I think I can do it a few times in June any way!


Don't forget, you can use this offer when you purchase GC's as well.  As long as it's a purchase from Metro, BMO will not know what the purchase is.  It should be very easy to complete.  Mine, as I noted above, is the same except I need to spend $100 each purchase.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> We had done this in the past.  I researched hotels near the airport before going to the AM's site to book.  Once booked I called the hotel with the reservation number to make sure it was classified as Park and Fly and find out if there would be any other fees.  Always worked out fine but that was years ago.
> 
> We now take the train directly to the airport and stay at the Sheraton Gateway, the hotel that is attached to YYZ. There's no need to wait for hotel bus transfers, you walk out the hotel door and your pretty much in the airport.  This is one of the AM's hotels.
> 
> Last time we stayed there our son and his family stayed as well.  They drove and used the Concierge Park and Fly. Their car was picked up at the airport door and when they were ready to pick it up, it was delivered to them directly to the door.  Not sure what the cost of that was but DIL said it was reasonable and very convenient.


Thanks....I'll be looking into this over the weekend.  I'm trying to figure out the cheapest/easiest way for us to get to the airport in June.  Could Uber/Taxi or park n fly or hotel with parking.   Our flight is not until 1pm so I initially thought that  we would just drive to the park n fly lot....lots of time to deal with the shuttle.  I looked at the prices and it's $130.   I'm not liking that, I guess I'm  too used to BUF where it's half that or less.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I would be trying CHAT or phone them.
> 1-888-AIR-MILES
> Hugs Mel


Will try. Thanks Mel!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*it's been a long time since we got an offer from Mastercard and I got the same one others mentioned above (yes,  doesn't matter what you buy for THIS offer) *

*I also got one that came from Airmiles that does have conditions we're used to seeing but i can easily spend $125 and I'm sure i can find$25 worth in the garden section to complete the 2nd part*


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks....I'll be looking into this over the weekend.  I'm trying to figure out the cheapest/easiest way for us to get to the airport in June.  Could Uber/Taxi or park n fly or hotel with parking.   Our flight is not until 1pm so I initially thought that  we would just drive to the park n fly lot....lots of time to deal with the shuttle.  I looked at the prices and it's $130.   I'm not liking that, I guess I'm  too used to BUF where it's half that or less.


We are with you..10 days need in july and 150 with econo park n fly..ouch


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> We are with you..10 days need in july and 150 with econo park n fly..ouch


*But .... HAWAII*


----------



## dancin Disney style

UPDATE....so this is exciting!   Let me set it up a little for ya.....

DD has been trying to get into  teachers college now for 2 years without success.  So in desperation she applied to a college in the ECE program and was accepted for this September.  She hates her job and just wants to be back in school.  So great, now she's going back to school.  Yesterday DD sends a text to our family chat saying that she was just promoted to the management team at work.  Great...that's exciting, now she will be getting paid for the work she has been doing for months.  They have no idea that she is planning to leave at the end of August.  I reply to the text saying....so now you know what is going to happen (insert the ship emoji).   She answers with....LOL I know right. 
 Not 2 minutes later she texts me...MOM CHECK YOUR EMAIL....I'M SCREAMING


----------



## dancin Disney style

Here's the part with the suspense..................


----------



## dancin Disney style

She has forwarded me the email she just got from Disney Casting.   
They are considering her for a look a like role at.............wait for it................  SHANGHAI DISNEY RESORT


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *it's been a long time since we got an offer from Mastercard and I got the same one others mentioned above (yes,  doesn't matter what you buy for THIS offer)
> 
> I also got one that came from Airmiles that does have conditions we're used to seeing but i can easily spend $125 and I'm sure i can find$25 worth in the garden section to complete the 2nd part*
> View attachment 670557


Power Finally!! Storm hit just as I was heading out of the garage,, car lifted and rocked and I drove right back into the garage..... but no power to shut the garage door ,,,son came outside and used the manual pull and shut it,, PHEW!!!
We have been out since 12 noon.
We are all safe .

Jacqueline
So do you think I could use the garden portion of this and get 25 Airmiles?
I just don't think I will be able to use the 125 grocery one.
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

On our vacation! Drove to New Jersey to spend the night before the cruise, pool at the hotel is not open yet. Oh well. Find out there was a massive storm at home, power out, my cat sitter is also out of town today, she isn't due to check on the kitties and house until tomorrow. Now I am worried about the roof, etc. I am sure the cats don't care that much, the dog is with my parents. Going to be another sleepless night constantly checking to see if the power is back on. Oh well... I am sure everything will be ok.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Power Finally!! Storm hit just as I was heading out of the garage,, car lifted and rocked and I drove right back into the garage..... but no power to shut the garage door ,,,son came outside and used the manual pull and shut it,, PHEW!!!
> We have been out since 12 noon.
> We are all safe .
> 
> Jacqueline
> So do you think I could use the garden portion of this and get 25 Airmiles?
> I just don't think I will be able to use the 125 grocery one.
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


* It does say you need to opt in but I found it in the app as well as my email. I'm thinking it's 2 separate offers, look at what I've highlighted,  different than when they say you get extra miles if your groceries INCLUDE Irresistible products in my mind*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> On our vacation! Drove to New Jersey to spend the night before the cruise, pool at the hotel is not open yet. Oh well. Find out there was a massive storm at home, power out, my cat sitter is also out of town today, she isn't due to check on the kitties and house until tomorrow. Now I am worried about the roof, etc. I am sure the cats don't care that much, the dog is with my parents. Going to be another sleepless night constantly checking to see if the power is back on. Oh well... I am sure everything will be ok.


Power of positive thinking!!!!  Everything is going to be ok!


----------



## alohamom

dancin Disney style said:


> She has forwarded me the email she just got from Disney Casting.
> They are considering her for a look a like role at.............wait for it................  SHANGHAI DISNEY RESORT



OH MY GOODNESS!
That is amazing, when will she find out if she gets it?
I am sure she will and they are just seeing what her response will be, logistics, timing etc

Huge congratulations to your daughter and you!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone received their 100 bonus miles for the Mix & Match Airmilesshops offer back in March (spend $100 over two stores, get 100 miles)?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Has anyone received their 100 bonus miles for the Mix & Match Airmilesshops offer back in March (spend $100 over two stores, get 100 miles)?


*Yes, those miles posted as soon as you met the requirements IF the miles for each transaction posted properly that is.  If you haven't received them yet,  you're past the time that you can chase them down.  I still need to follow-up on the final however many since one of mine didn't post at all.  *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes!  I just went through my transactions and I noticed they all didn't post yet.  Thank goodness they were ebay, amazon, shoe company as they keep track of e-receipts.  ugh


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero Do you recall the dates of the promo?


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977​
Is this the Promo?

Air Miles Mix and Match 2022

GET 750 BONUS MILES
when you spend $500 across 5 online stores or

GET 375 BONUS MILES
when you spend $250 across 3–4 online stores or

GET 100 BONUS MILES
when you spend $100 across 2 online stores

TERMS & CONDITIONS

LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on March 3 and 23:59:59 p.m. on March 23, 2022, collectors must make, (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 100 Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $250 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 375 Bonus Miles, or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $500 CDN or more excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2, 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following stores: eHarmony, Disney+, FabFitFun, Pimsleur, Wealthsimple, Weight Watchers, and any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Once you meet the $100 spend threshold at 2 participating online stores, 100 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account. If you then meet the $250 spend threshold at 3 participating online stores, 275 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account as a separate posting. If you then meet the $500 spend threshold at 5 participating online stores, the remaining 375 Miles will be deposited into your account. Limit of one (1) offer, to a maximum of 750 Bonus Miles, per collector number. Please allow up to 75 days after the bonus offer end date for all Bonus Miles to be posted to collector account.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> ilovetotravel1977​
> Is this the Promo?
> 
> Air Miles Mix and Match 2022
> 
> GET 750 BONUS MILES
> when you spend $500 across 5 online stores or
> 
> GET 375 BONUS MILES
> when you spend $250 across 3–4 online stores or
> 
> GET 100 BONUS MILES
> when you spend $100 across 2 online stores
> 
> TERMS & CONDITIONS
> 
> LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on March 3 and 23:59:59 p.m. on March 23, 2022, collectors must make, (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 100 Bonus Miles; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $250 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 375 Bonus Miles, or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $500 CDN or more excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2, 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following stores: eHarmony, Disney+, FabFitFun, Pimsleur, Wealthsimple, Weight Watchers, and any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward Miles on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Once you meet the $100 spend threshold at 2 participating online stores, 100 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account. If you then meet the $250 spend threshold at 3 participating online stores, 275 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account as a separate posting. If you then meet the $500 spend threshold at 5 participating online stores, the remaining 375 Miles will be deposited into your account. Limit of one (1) offer, to a maximum of 750 Bonus Miles, per collector number. Please allow up to 75 days after the bonus offer end date for all Bonus Miles to be posted to collector account.


If it’s this offer, my bonus AM got posted right away as I made more purchases to move from one tier to the next.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Got my miles added. Have to do DH's later on today. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
Quick Tickets Lotto
Page 11 of 14
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1463265?page=11&sourceID=10&position=19
One offer per collector number
Can not be combined with another offer
Spend $10 get 15 Airmiles. (On a single QuickTicket Transaction).

*****The wording is confusing to me. So I can or can not do another Airmiles offer on the same receipt??????****


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys. Just checking in . Airmiles hunting here is scarce . foodlands big promos are never stuff we use, I’ve stopped getting any email offers even shell No idea why. 
We are getting close to our trip . I pre-registered go C DAS yesterday . I signed right on at 7 and was off by 8 with him registered and all of our 7 days preselections made. We got everything we wanted. Slinky each day at HS and RnR one day and ToT the second. Epcot was harder so we ended up with TestTrack and Soaring both days. But I’m just happy it was done in an hour and not 4+ hours like I’ve read about. 
So I’m terrified one of us will get sick before our trip. Going to try and lock down     The two weeks prior to. We are in outbreak at work and kids spring sports are ramping up. It’s scary. 
Hope everyone is well. 
Hugs T


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> Quick Tickets Lotto
> Page 11 of 14
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1463265?page=11&sourceID=10&position=19
> One offer per collector number
> Can not be combined with another offer
> Spend $10 get 15 Airmiles. (On a single QuickTicket Transaction).
> 
> *****The wording is confusing to me. So I can or can not do another Airmiles offer on the same receipt??????****


*Sorry it took so long to answer but i wanted to be able to show you the answer! I needed to get a gift card for a wedding (Amazon ones are as close to fraud-proof as you can possibly get BTW), milk & lottery tickets and figured i could knock out another $100 Mastercard transaction. I chose a product that would trigger 2 separate offers (5 miles on Natrel milk and 7 miles on $5 spent on milk) to show you that, yes, all of the offers will work together. I bought a lotto max and 649 so that's actually TWO separate tickets, one's $4 and the other is $6 to make $10 total Transaction.
*


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks J
Hugs Mel


----------



## ElCray

Donald - my hero said:


> *it's been a long time since we got an offer from Mastercard and I got the same one others mentioned above (yes,  doesn't matter what you buy for THIS offer)
> 
> I also got one that came from Airmiles that does have conditions we're used to seeing but i can easily spend $125 and I'm sure i can find$25 worth in the garden section to complete the 2nd part*
> View attachment 670557


I got both of these offers too (spend $125 on groceries, spend $50 get $100 for 5 times). I did a $128 shop on Saturday. Hoping it counts for both!

Also I managed to finish my May Shell offer right under the wire!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Glad to see I’m not the only one surfing the interwebs so late.  I’m waiting to go and pick up  DD from the airport.  Her flight has been delayed 3 times and it got to the point I thought it might be cancelled.  Anyway they just touched down so now I’m waiting to hear that she is off the plane. Fingers crossed that there are no further delays.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Fairly decent few days for Airmiles, needed kitty litter so stopped at Global Pet foods - only 1 mile BUT one more scan of the card on my phone counting towards the 50 for OYNX. Metro for frozen blueberries (new regular price is now $7.49, on sale for $3.99, yes please!), toilet paper & paper towels (again due to huge sale!), only 2 miles but closer to the 50. Went outside to the garden centre and picked up the lazy family's solution to gardening - 2 hanging baskets full of purple wave petunias to get those bonus 25 miles. Came home, dug a couple of holes, broke the pots and dropped the plants into the holes, POOF instant garden 

Today I stopped at Sobeys on my way home from Brampton (they finally hired more staff and I have access to my treatments again WOOT!) and cleaned up! Spent $116.75 & snagged 330 miles. Since we've barely made 2 fill ups the last couple of months I'm hoping my Shell offer drops to only needing 2 instead of 3 for June.

Let's finish off this post with pictures of another finished project - a small crossbody bag for my niece who loves the Movie UP, even named her eldest Carl. I know pride is one of the biggie sins but I'm proud of how this turned out!

*


----------



## ottawamom

Great job on the matching the pattern when the bag is closed Jacqueline. You should be proud. You've really mastered that pattern of yours. It looks lovely.


----------



## bababear_50

Think I am going to gas up tomorrow instead of waiting till Fri.
Multiple Shell stations are out of gas in London. Here's what the company says​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...y-says/ar-AAXWjrP?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Think I am going to gas up tomorrow instead of waiting till Fri.
> Multiple Shell stations are out of gas in London. Here's what the company says​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...y-says/ar-AAXWjrP?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5


Gave away too many AMs


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Think I am going to gas up tomorrow instead of waiting till Fri.
> Multiple Shell stations are out of gas in London. Here's what the company says​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...y-says/ar-AAXWjrP?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5


We got premium gas on Saturday in Ajax for the price of regular as they had run out of regular.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just about puked last night when I filled up my car    Dh has been filling up my car as when he would get in to move it - it was way past the point where he always fills up (Yes..we are that couple lol) and he has went to fill it.  Sigh  He always fills at Shell - I go to superstore lol.  So there are always extra miles when he fills up.


----------



## bababear_50

All was well at Shell in Mississauga this morning ,,,, yep they had no problem taking my $50 dollars for a quick mini fill up.
Such sticker shock ,,,, I really feel for people driving for a living right now.
Yesterday my Landscaper (Condo Garden Home) was saying his costs have gone way up in the past couple of months due to gas price increases.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys & Foodland are pricing me out right now. Try as I might it is a dry spell for Airmiles for me right now.
Reebee has all the flyer up now
Sobeys
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1463968?sourceID=10&position=7
Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1463962?sourceID=10&position=6
Metro
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1464496?sourceID=10&position=15

****Food Basis BACON**** Schneider's $3.33 starts tomorrow.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10018/1464486?sourceID=10&position=10


Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I had to fill up for driving to New Jersey, once before we left, twice in the States. Ouch. Still cheaper than flying would have been but I am glad I don't drive a lot at home right now! I think my next car will be a hybrid, not sure I want to go full electric where you have to charge it all the time, but my parents got a hybrid and only have to put gas in like every 6 months or something.


----------



## cari12

Safeway flyer has buy $100 Keg gift card, get 100 AM. With Father’s Day coming up, I’ll grab one (or 2) and we’ll take DH for dinner there.


----------



## bababear_50

Well since *** Mom's House*** seems to be the happening place to drop by and stock up,,,, I think I can do some Royale TP and Paper Towels today. Buy 3 packages @ $5.99 each  get 25 airmiles . (Sobeys).
Bit more than my usual price but an Airmiles girl has to do what she has to do.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well middle son detoured me to the pop section at Sobeys.
He's been having a hard time finding the Coke Zero.
He bought 12 mini cases of pop (Coke Zero)..... 3 strikes for Mom= 285 miles
Yeah

Hugs Mel

Edited to add
I had an *My Offer* buy a mini coke 8 pack get 10 bonus airmiles,, YES!


----------



## ottawamom

My shop at Metro netting me a whopping 17AM. I am in a serious drought but not willing to drive across town just to get a few AM. Now if my son needed me to do something at his house across town, well I could just pop into Sobeys while I'm in the neighbourhood.


----------



## CanadianKrista

Anyone who has used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets - did you get an email with the ticket numbers?  I just got the confirmation of the order completion, but I've seen no tickets....are they just going to send the hard copies to my house?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just wanted to point out a great offer at Safeway this week.

100.00 GC for The Keg gives you 100 AM.  I think I'll probably pick up a couple!  We seem to always head there for special occasions or when bil is here visiting from up north.  For anyone who frequents going there, this is a great deal!


----------



## juniorbugman

Once again I got no my offers from Sobeys.   I had some random offers last week but haven't had a spend offer since May 13 and before that it was April 8.   No idea why they are not sending me anything.


----------



## bababear_50

Judy that's the same for me and Shell
My son doesn't even drive and he got this offer.
Me nothing from Shell for over 3 months.






​

​
​
​Get over 135 Bonus MilesTM at Shell this month​






​

Until *June 30, 2022*, you can get over *135 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles* when you visit Shell to fill up, wash up or fuel up on snacks, drinks and more!​


​


​
​
​
*25 Bonus Miles*
When you fill 1 time with 30L or more of any grade fuel.*
*— PLUS —
 Get 50 Bonus Miles*
If you fill a 2nd time with 30L or more of any grade fuel.*​Offer lasts until June 30, 2022​





​


​
​
​
*10 Bonus Miles*
When you spend $5 or more on any in-store product.*​Offer ends June 30, 2022​





​


​
​
​
*50 Bonus Miles*
Purchase any car wash.*​Offer lasts until June 30, 2022​







Kind of ticks me off.


----------



## hdrolfe

I could use a car wash offer, my car is bug covered from all the driving lol. Too lazy to wash it at home. I will wait and see if I get an offer like that.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone who has used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets - did you get an email with the ticket numbers?  I just got the confirmation of the order completion, but I've seen no tickets....are they just going to send the hard copies to my house?


In the past I have ordered party tickets 3 times maybe 4 and everything came via email.   I think though that they send a few...confirmations and tickets.   I would wait a bit and see if you get another email with the ticket codes.


----------



## dancin Disney style

alohamom said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!
> That is amazing, when will she find out if she gets it?
> I am sure she will and they are just seeing what her response will be, logistics, timing etc
> 
> Huge congratulations to your daughter and you!


I just now saw this.   No idea what will happen.  Shanghai casting wanted her to fill out some forms and send in a self recorded video audition of her reading a few lines.    The email  was very detailed with info about the contract and inclusions.  I think it said that it started in July but maybe it was September....not sure.   However, she has been saying that she will follow through to see what happens but will decline an offer to go to Shanghai.  I think she would be crazy to decline and we have had several conversations.


----------



## dancin Disney style

It’s going to be a very merry AM summer…..


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
seems like a few half decent offers

50 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 MAPLE LEAF Chicken Thighs Prime 4 per tray in-store or online*


50 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 MAPLE LEAF Chicken Drumsticks Prime 5 per tray in-store or online*

50 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 KNORR Concentrated Chicken Bouillon 250 mL in-store or online*

50 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 HELLMANN'S Mayonnaise with Olive Oil 750 mL in-store or online*

50 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 KNORR Concentrated Chicken Bouillon 250 mL in-store or online*

Ends Wed, Jun 8


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone who has used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets - did you get an email with the ticket numbers?  I just got the confirmation of the order completion, but I've seen no tickets....are they just going to send the hard copies to my house?



I ordered them in 2019 so it's been awhile. I did a bunch of back and forth with the personal shopper and then got a "here's your tickets" email with the barcode and Disney information.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> It’s going to be a very merry AM summer…..
> 
> View attachment 673657


My offer is to fill up* 3* times to get the hundred AM each month.  I like yours much better.


----------



## juniorbugman

tinkerone said:


> My offer is to fill up* 3* times to get the hundred AM each month.  I like yours much better.


I could do this offer and we fill up at least twice a week.

I didn't get any Shell gas offers this month.   I got instore offer abd a car wash offer.   Airmiles must be penalizing me for something.


----------



## ElCray

CanadianKrista said:


> Anyone who has used the personal shopper to get MNSSHP tickets - did you get an email with the ticket numbers?  I just got the confirmation of the order completion, but I've seen no tickets....are they just going to send the hard copies to my house?


Hi! We got a barcode that says to show it at the park entrance.


----------



## bababear_50

Reasoning for no Shell offers for me:
Well after further investigation I have not met the requirements of Shell.
I did not spend enough this past year and I also cancelled my Airmiles BMO Mastercard.
Ok I guess I stop shopping at Shell . At least I now know why.
Not the way to keep someone who usually shops at your gas station.

Petro Canada & Esso don't treat me like this.

No Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> seems like a few half decent offers
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles
> Buy 1 MAPLE LEAF Chicken Thighs Prime 4 per tray in-store or online*
> 
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles
> Buy 1 MAPLE LEAF Chicken Drumsticks Prime 5 per tray in-store or online*
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles
> Buy 1 KNORR Concentrated Chicken Bouillon 250 mL in-store or online*
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles
> Buy 1 HELLMANN'S Mayonnaise with Olive Oil 750 mL in-store or online*
> 
> 50 Bonus Miles
> Buy 1 KNORR Concentrated Chicken Bouillon 250 mL in-store or online*
> 
> Ends Wed, Jun 8




I hate when this happens
Off I go shopping at Metro
Pick up 3 packs chicken,,, NO airmiles
show manager the airmiles ad and he says nope call airmiles.
Hellmans Mayo's no airmiles.
Such a (   ) show.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I'm not crazy right
others can see this online?


----------



## bababear_50

So I looked up the Metro number and called them
They think it might be a Tech glitch.
They will manually award my account with 150 Airmiles but it will take 1-2 weeks to show up.
Metro number I called
1-844-777-7611

*Need to talk to us?*

We are available Sunday to Saturday from 8 a.m. to 11 p.m.
Call us at 1-844-777-7611.

This was my first time actually calling Metro ,,lady was very nice.


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> I'm not crazy right
> others can see this online?
> 
> View attachment 674228View attachment 674229


Those are great offers. Thanks for flagging!


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Those are great offers. Thanks for flagging!


Yeah but the problem is it may just be a Tech Glitch.
I was going to try another Metro with my son's card for the Mayo but not sure yet.

Let me know if it works for you.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah but the problem is it may just be a Tech Glitch.
> I was going to try another Metro with my son's card for the Mayo but not sure yet.
> 
> Let me know if it works for you.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Ughhhhhhh I thought you meant the awarding points part, not the entire offer... Ok thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Ughhhhhhh I thought you meant the awarding points part, not the entire offer... Ok thanks!


Yeah there are a bunch of offers listed as Buy 1 get 50 bonus Airmiles that are not posting.
I also wanted to pick up a bottle of this for my sister but I'm not sure it would work.


----------



## bababear_50

So
it appears that the Online Flyer and the Physical Flyer (yes I picked one up) for Metro state that you have to buy
1 Mayo AND
1 Chicken
AND
1 Knorr's Chicken Bullion
to get 50 Bonus Airmiles.
So total mess up on the Airmiles website.
Hopefully they fix it tomorrow
And the date is different June 2-June 29th in Flyer.
Airmiles says the offer ends June 8th on their website

Page 5 of 16
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1464496?page=5&sourceID=10&position=23

Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> So
> it appears that the Online Flyer and the Physical Flyer (yes I picked one up) for Metro state that you have to buy
> 1 Mayo AND
> 1 Chicken
> AND
> 1 Knorr's Chicken Bullion
> to get 50 Bonus Airmiles.
> So total mess up on the Airmiles website.
> Hopefully they fix it tomorrow
> And the date is different June 2-June 29th in Flyer.
> Airmiles says the offer ends June 8th on their website
> 
> Page 5 of 16
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1464496?page=5&sourceID=10&position=23
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I must say, the offer did sound a bit to good to be true.  Would any of those items be much more than the value of 50 AMs?  
BUT, they posted it wrong, they should have to come good for it.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles has me so confused today that I am not heading to Foodland until I get confirmation on one of their offers tomorrow.

I won't even post until it all works out.
Have a good night everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles rep
took notes
screenshots
advised that she will report incorrect info to Head office.
If anyone is thinking of using or already did use these offers keep a screen shot as she seems to think Airmiles will honor it,,I however doubt they will. (Just past experiencein dealing with them).

Foodland is for 6 cases of 6x710 ml of Pop
Not 

95 Bonus Miles

Buy 6 PEPSI Soft Drinks 6x710 mL, in-store*

They will be correcting this one too.

Have a great Monday everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Maybe I’m late to the party but Home Depot is back in airmiles shops. I haven’t looked at the exclusions or anything but it’s exciting for me


----------



## ElCray

HUGE news! Sobeys is leaving Air Miles! Omg.

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ils-refreshed-loyalty-strategy-810078972.html


----------



## bababear_50

Not just Sobeys is leaving........................
Grocery, plus more ways to earn are coming to a location near you in 2022/2023​Scene+ points will be available at grocery, pharmacy and liquor stores including Sobeys, Safeway, Foodland, Co-op, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle Béry, Voilà by Sobeys, Voilà by Safeway, Voilà par IGA, Lawtons Drugs, Needs Convenience, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor and Thrifty Foods Liquor.

https://www.sceneplus.ca/

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...rogram/ar-AAYcaqx?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> HUGE news! Sobeys is leaving Air Miles! Omg.
> 
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ils-refreshed-loyalty-strategy-810078972.html





bababear_50 said:


> Not just Sobeys is leaving........................
> Grocery, plus more ways to earn are coming to a location near you in 2022/2023​Scene+ points will be available at grocery, pharmacy and liquor stores including Sobeys, Safeway, Foodland, Co-op, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle Béry, Voilà by Sobeys, Voilà by Safeway, Voilà par IGA, Lawtons Drugs, Needs Convenience, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor and Thrifty Foods Liquor.
> 
> https://www.sceneplus.ca/
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/entertain...rogram/ar-AAYcaqx?li=AAgh0dA&ocid=mailsignout


Oh Oh, will that leave just Metro?  How long before it leaves?  Oh Oh!


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Oh Oh, will that leave just Metro?  How long before it leaves?  Oh Oh!


Over the years I personally have found less and less Airmiles at Metro.
I know Metro in Quebec has their own rewards program ,,maybe Metro here will do that.
I know I was crushed when Rona & Rexall left but I have adapted quite well to Be Well points at Rexall.
Who knows what *Scene +* will bring. Many people are also doing PC Points. I will be looking for something of value that gives me travel opportunities.
Life changes.
Hugs Mel

Scene+
info
https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/personal/programs-services/sceneplus-rewards.html#:~:text=Earn 3 points for every $1 you spend on your,Scene+ Travel, Powered by Expedia.

https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/pe...-program-changes.html?intcmp=S1iSCENE0622-001


----------



## Days In the Sun

ElCray said:


> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ils-refreshed-loyalty-strategy-810078972.html


Ouch! I think Rexall and Sobeys were about 90% of our airmiles.


----------



## hdrolfe

I haven't shopped at Sobeys since the one near me shut and moved, but this is big news. I haven't done very well with earnings lately, Shell and a few at Metro. I'll need to re-evaluate which plan I use I guess.

That news about Scene+ includes FreshCo. There is one of those nearby and it's (obviously) cheaper groceries so perhaps that will work out.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I haven't shopped at Sobeys since the one near me shut and moved, but this is big news. I haven't done very well with earnings lately, Shell and a few at Metro. I'll need to re-evaluate which plan I use I guess.
> 
> That news about Scene+ includes FreshCo. There is one of those nearby and it's (obviously) cheaper groceries so perhaps that will work out.



It's been awhile since I've been to my local Fresh Co but it's only about 4-5 blocks away. Yeah the prices there are pretty good.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10013/1464035?sourceID=10&position=16

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kimbert

I came on to share that news about Sobeys (and related Empire-owned stores) moving to Scene+. I should have guessed someone else shared already!

Husband (bakey manager at a store here in Dartmouth, NS) hasn't heard this internally yet, but doesn't mean much, he'll probably hear it officially from them soon.

This will be very interesting for us, since even in AM drought times we usually spend the lions share at Sobeys, as he is always there. At least we still have my AM credit cards.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles website has a announcement about Sobeys
Log in to read it
For information regarding Sobeys and its banners participation in the AIR MILES Reward Program, please visit the Sobeys FAQ page.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## damo

There are just getting to be too many loyalty programs so it is hard to build up a half decent amount at any one of them.


----------



## cari12

ElCray said:


> HUGE news! Sobeys is leaving Air Miles! Omg.
> 
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ils-refreshed-loyalty-strategy-810078972.html



This is huge news! 
I guess we’ll do them in tandem for awhile and see how it goes. Our main AM earners are Safeway and our BMO MasterCard. It’ll be nice to get to earn something at Freshco.  If the Scene+ program ends up being much better then I may have to get a Scotiabank Visa. Or it may be better not to have all our rewards points in one basket so having both programs may be good? We’ll have to see how it all plays out.


----------



## mort1331

Cash out now while you can still have some decent offers. We cashed out last year when we saw the decline of AM that we could get by not just buying because it has |AMs attached. PC has come thru big with able to price match,,but as always gotta look at all prices.


----------



## mort1331

The fall of AM and Sobeys as seen from the Pickle jar picks, PowerAid punch and the Gift Card Roulette.
Guess I didnt help Sobeys or AM,,,sorry all


----------



## AngelDisney

I have the Scotiabank Visa card, so I guess I will have to start using the scene+ card. I am glad that I can collect points with Fresh Co which is 5 min drive from work. But it still sucks that Sobeys is leaving. So, it’s only Shell, Global Pet Foods and Metro for AM. No wonder there’s been no Bonus Boom for a while.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Come on Disney, put those Annual Passes back online so i can cash out my miles!!! Sobeys etc are just places we go for specific offers, no stores close enough for regular shopping anyway but this will certainly make the promos harder to complete. IF they ever have more of them!

I don't shop at the PC chain often enough to make that program work any better either. My wallet/phone/keychain are all full of too many loyalty numbers, it's a mental workout to decide what to buy at which store and what day to shop!*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Come on Disney, put those Annual Passes back online so i can cash out my miles!!! Sobeys etc are just places we go for specific offers, no stores close enough for regular shopping anyway but this will certainly make the promos harder to complete. IF they ever have more of them!
> 
> I don't shop at the PC chain often enough to make that program work any better either. My wallet/phone/keychain are all full of too many loyalty numbers, it's a mental workout to decide what to buy at which store and what day to shop!*


LOL
I was picking up flowers at Canadian Tire on the weekend....cashier says do you have a Triangle card ,,,no I left it at home I say because ,,, well  I can't be bothered looking for it,,, young man cashier  say , "Miss it's right there on your keychain" ,,who knew ... not me.

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Come on Disney, put those Annual Passes back online so i can cash out my miles!!! Sobeys etc are just places we go for specific offers, no stores close enough for regular shopping anyway but this will certainly make the promos harder to complete. IF they ever have more of them!
> 
> I don't shop at the PC chain often enough to make that program work any better either. My wallet/phone/keychain are all full of too many loyalty numbers, it's a mental workout to decide what to buy at which store and what day to shop!*


I have been doing more No Frills shopping lately as well as Sobeys and neither store is gearing my offers towards me.  Sobeys have been giving no spend offers and No Frills / PC have been giving me offers for makeup and vitamins.  What do they know how old I am and think I need this stuff?  Give me deals on the stuff I buy every week - you know the Cokes, MR Noodles, cream that kind of stuff.
I am going to check out what I can cash in my dream miles for.  Don't know where I will shop once AirMIles leaves Sobeys.  Sobeys is my closest store and I love shopping there but I don't want another points card - Scene + card.   I like cashing in my Air Miles for groceries.  I like the cashier going - oh wow look how many air miles you have.  I haven't seen that many points before.


----------



## youngdeb12

juniorbugman said:


> I have been doing more No Frills shopping lately as well as Sobeys and neither store is gearing my offers towards me.  Sobeys have been giving no spend offers and No Frills / PC have been giving me offers for makeup and vitamins.  What do they know how old I am and think I need this stuff?  Give me deals on the stuff I buy every week - you know the Cokes, MR Noodles, cream that kind of stuff.
> I am going to check out what I can cash in my dream miles for.  Don't know where I will shop once AirMIles leaves Sobeys.  Sobeys is my closest store and I love shopping there but I don't want another points card - Scene + card.   I like cashing in my Air Miles for groceries.  I like the cashier going - oh wow look how many air miles you have.  I haven't seen that many points before.



A helpful tip for offers in the PC app - if it’s something you don’t often buy or isn’t useful to you, you can open the offer and select “don’t show again” and you will start getting more offers based on what you actually buy.


----------



## alohamom

ElCray said:


> HUGE news! Sobeys is leaving Air Miles! Omg.
> 
> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...ils-refreshed-loyalty-strategy-810078972.html



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

This is literally the only place I get my Air Miles from right now.

I think it is time to cash out my Air Miles stash for airfare to Hawaii


----------



## bababear_50

I just emailed Scene+ to find out if 
Sobeys & Foodland & Fresh Co
will earn points via 
1. total spend
2 individual products 
3 Both.
I'll post when I hear back.

https://cineplex.service-now.com/scene?id=scene_gsc_contact_us


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, just so you know, with Scene+ you can redeem points for shopping gift cards, etc. So all is not lost in terms of value.


----------



## bababear_50

alohamom said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> This is literally the only place I get my Air Miles from right now.
> 
> I think it is time to cash out my Air Miles stash for airfare to Hawaii



Short what I need for an extra trip planned either 2023/ 2034 so I'm going to see what I can do over the next few months ,,,
I may end up crashing them in for local trips (hotels).
Crashed in all of my son's cash airmiles for Starbucks GC last night.

Hawaii sounds great.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did they say when when they are leaving? 

I am assuming Lawton's Drugs will leave as well since they are under the Sobeys family. 

The only place I can see me being able to use Cash miles at will be Shell. I'm thinking maybe I should not renew my BMO AM World Elite MC in November and switch to an Optimum credit card.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did they say when when they are leaving?
> 
> I am assuming Lawton's Drugs will leave as well since they are under the Sobeys family.
> 
> The only place I can see me being able to use Cash miles at will be Shell. I'm thinking maybe I should not renew my BMO AM World Elite MC in November and switch to an Optimum credit card.



Scene+ starts in August I believe? Lawton's is listed as well, yes.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did they say when when they are leaving?
> 
> I am assuming Lawton's Drugs will leave as well since they are under the Sobeys family.
> 
> The only place I can see me being able to use Cash miles at will be Shell. I'm thinking maybe I should not renew my BMO AM World Elite MC in November and switch to an Optimum credit card.


Sobeys posted this on their web page
AIR MILES will continue to be available at Sobeys and its affiliated banners in Atlantic Canada until August 11, 2022. You can continue to collect Miles at hundreds of in store and online brands.  Visit airmiles.ca for a full list of AIR MILES partners and offers. 

I cancelled my BMO credit card a month ago,, just not collecting enough Airmiles with it.

I might think about a new no fee Visa from Scotia if the whole Scene+ looks workable for me.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

oh this is terrible... I guess I have to look into how AM translates into Expedia gift cards...   
we were in PC Superstore the other day and husband kept stopping to look at products in different sizes, we will probably switch over there soon...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

https://milesopedia.com/en/news/sce...es_that_will_participate_in_the_Scene_program

Shell isn't listed as a store making the jump, but it is a Sobeys-family store in Atlantic Canada.  If I can't even regularly cash out my miles for gas, I don't see the point in even having Cash miles.  I might as well convert back to Dreams.  By the time Universal opens it's new park (summer 2025), maybe I will have enough miles for a couple of tickets LOL


----------



## Debbie

This news is disheartening. I rarely shop Metro, and the whole Air Miles is getting difficult to earn much aside from the BMO card and Shell at this point. I guess I'll start my Christmas shopping with my dream miles and using up my cash miles. For some reason I've never used the Scene card, although I think my kids did at one point. I'll have a lot to weigh. I can't stand trying to wade through umpteen rewards programs, which is why I like PC Optimum and AirMiles as they covered a myriad of stores that I use.


----------



## mort1331

Just checked..wife has 5 cash miles and 370 dream..i have 100 dream..so not out anything at this point...might collect a couple more dream for wife since there is really nothing below 400 except for a xouple of movie passes


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, isn't that just a kick in the 'ol backside   I think we will be reconsidering our BMO card now.  There is just not enough incentive.  We do get a fair share of AM from Shell.  I do like to go to Safeway for those few items once in awhile to get some extra AM.  We don't regularly shop Safeway/sobey's.  WE do have aFreshco though - but it is on the other side of town and we rarely go to that end.  I think we will be focusing on PC points after the miles are gone from Safeway.  

I can't say it's not surprising that they are leaving the AM program.  There just hasn't been the mile palooza we have seen pre-pandemic - and even before then it was already taking a hit.  It does make me sad, as we as a family have been able to do things that we simply would have not been able to afford otherwise.  

So I am going to study and hunt those last miles and bulk up as we are wanting to do one last family Florida trip!  So I'll be collecting as many miles as I can until I cash those miles in for for Florida related tickets or something along those lines.


----------



## bababear_50

My


Debbie said:


> This news is disheartening. I rarely shop Metro, and the whole Air Miles is getting difficult to earn much aside from the BMO card and Shell at this point. I guess I'll start my Christmas shopping with my dream miles and using up my cash miles. For some reason I've never used the Scene card, although I think my kids did at one point. I'll have a lot to weigh. I can't stand trying to wade through umpteen rewards programs, which is why I like PC Optimum and AirMiles as they covered a myriad of stores that I use.


Hi Hon
It is disheartening isn't it.
I am trying to stay positive and hope the Scene+ is something I can do to save towards travel (Expedia).
Yeah my guys used to collect the scene points when they did Movies years ago.
I just applied for a new Scene+ card for myself this morning,,, can't hurt to try it.
My son is the one who uses the PC card in our house. 
Yep I am a big Xmas in July shopper!  never too early.

BIG Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> My
> 
> Hi Hon
> It is disheartening isn't it.
> I am trying to stay positive and hope the Scene+ is something I can do to save towards travel (Expedia).
> Yeah my guys used to collect the scene points when they did Movies years ago.
> I just applied for a new Scene+ card for myself this morning,,, can't hurt to try it.
> My son is the one who uses the PC card in our house.
> Yep I am a big Xmas in July shopper!  never too early.
> 
> BIG Hugs to you
> Mel



You can redeem Scene points for some retail gift cards as well. I just never have enough to do so.


----------



## hdrolfe

I've used Scene points at Swiss Chalet  And earned some at Harveys. My dad has a scotiabank account and earns a lot of them, he's always redeeming for movies and such. It's an option any way! Since I was looking at Expedia for booking Universal in December/January so I can pay in CAD it might work out. 
I also notice they are linked with Rakuten, you can earn in points or dollars (I think there's some restrictions about switching between the two) and Scene offers some bonuses there. Since I have never had good luck with airmilesshop online, that could help me out. Though my Rakuten current goes to PayPal which helps me pay for things like Disney+ or Netflix  Ah well, like everyone else I'll be taking some time to evaluate the offers and programs. I am not keen to switch to PC only since I don't like getting groceries there. So many programs... The Canadian Tire money did get my son a new pair of Nike's recently for only $10 out of pocket, but I honestly have no idea how I even earned that!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Harveys, etc always have 15x or 20x the points, you just need to load them to your scene card through the app.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Soooo, who's gonna be the one to make a new thread for Scene+ points? LOL


----------



## bababear_50

Paging .....................................
Who knows how to get the most out of a points based program?
Who can decipher any Terms& Conditions jargon?
Who yah going call?


Donald - my hero​


----------



## youngdeb12

We have the Scotiabank Gold Amex that uses Scene+ points.  You can apply your points to any travel booked on the card which could be an alternative to those wanting to switch from the BMO MC. It also doesn't charge FX fees.


----------



## Debbie

So here's a really dumb question. Hubby has a Scene debit card. Does he have a Scene number somewhere? How do we find out what his number is? Is it written somewhere on Scotiabank? I did look, but couldn't find it.


----------



## bababear_50

Not sure if this helps
https://www.scotiabank.com/content/dam/scotiabank/canada/en/documents/Scotia_Scene_TC_En.pdf

sorry it's 24 pages long.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Not sure if this helps
> https://www.scotiabank.com/content/dam/scotiabank/canada/en/documents/Scotia_Scene_TC_En.pdf
> 
> sorry it's 24 pages long.
> View attachment 674935
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, Mel. I'll read it after the Blue Jay game.  

Or before bed.  Maybe before bed. Definitely before bed.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> So here's a really dumb question. Hubby has a Scene debit card. Does he have a Scene number somewhere? How do we find out what his number is? Is it written somewhere on Scotiabank? I did look, but couldn't find it.



He should have one. If he doesn't remember it I believe you can go to the Scene site and follow some "forgot my number" messages to get to it, then they will email it to you.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
I found this article interesting
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...-miles/ar-AAYeuGM?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5

This statement in particular
"Air Miles will have the ability to expand into adjacent verticals, including mass merchants, convenience stores, dollar stores and other retailers that were previously precluded by the terms of the Sobeys contract," Horn said.
"We are in active discussions with grocers as well as those verticals that have been previously unavailable to us.”

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to post that I just give up with all the reward programs. Mels last post might mean I wait and see how Airmiles plays out. It might just work out better for me(us) in the end. Sobeys is a bit far to get to these days with the price of gas so if there are other alternatives that might work out.


----------



## tinkerone

This is WAY WAY off topic but I need some help.
I have to make Disney Park reservations for next Feb.  I couldn't book anything online, their system is a mess, so I had to call through.  When all was said and done, everything booked, the CM told me that I should get on it and book my park reservations right away.  
I can not, for the life of me, figure how to book parks.  I have been in my Disney account looking around and I don't see anything.  
Anyone have any thoughts?  Can someone walk me through this?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@tinkerone 

Log into MDE
Hover over the MDE tab and scroll down to Disney Park Pass System
Then click Make a Park Reservation

Oh, PS - we are going the first week of December and I am not making my reservations yet, so not sure why they are telling you to make then now for February 2023 LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

OMG I better run to Sobeys today and use this offer before they figure out they made a boo boo.   My card only got product spends but my Mom's card got this offer.  Wowza


----------



## tinkerone

juniorbugman said:


> OMG I better run to Sobeys today and use this offer before they figure out they made a boo boo.   My card only got product spends but my Mom's card got this offer.  Wowza
> View attachment 675062


My offer is get 120 AM's when I spend $60.


----------



## bababear_50

My card no spend offer.
My son's card has a get 120 AM  when I spend $60.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a spend $70 get 70 AM on Metro, which ties in with my spend $50 on BMO card at Metro and get 100 AM. So that'll be nice. Plus they have pork chops and ground beef on sale, so I can restock a bit of stuff from my freezer (after the power outage tossout)


----------



## bababear_50

Well you are all doing better than me today.


Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

LOL…currently sitting on my butt browsing the inter webs.  I should be packing…we leave for FL tomorrow morning.   I managed to get out of work early and them spent 2 hours running errands.  I was just looking over my grocery receipt and it looks like I’m having a party for 5yo’s….pizza, fries, chicken fingers, lemonade, strawberries, whipped cream  and a few other items.  I wanted to leave a few things in the fridge for DD.  This girl needs to learn how to cook.  At least she didn’t ask me to make some things for her.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*my Metro offer is spend 150 get 150 combined with my Mastercard offer of spend 100 get 100 that's a nice haul. 
sobeys offers on both cards are awful

today's project was starting a wall hanging for our daughter-in-law, I wanted it done before the baby gets here but I'm getting tired! It's a design by an indigenous woman out west  all proceeds are going to residential school survivors and the orange shirt site, called "The Journey Home" I attached the borders today and I'm not terribly happy with it but it's the first time I've attempted something like this
*


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> My card no spend offer.
> My son's card has a get 120 AM  when I spend $60.


Same. Nothing at all. It's okay, though. I'm not shopping at the moment. (waiting to test negative after 8 days  )


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Same. Nothing at all. It's okay, though. I'm not shopping at the moment. (waiting to test negative after 8 days  )


Ah no Hon
How are you feeling Hon?

Healing hugs being sent your way.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So the DIS is just about the only form of social media I do.
So I'd like to start a Airmiles social media rumor.
Apparently Metro & Food Basics are owned by the same company.........
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... METRO INC.
Inquiring mind are wondering if maybe once Foodland & Sobeys are gone if Food Basics could be a NEW Sponsor???
Just wondering................ hoping
Hugs
Mel

Oh and did you know.........
" In 2017, Metro acquired Canadian meal kit service, Miss Fresh."

More interesting info.

Stores under the Metro and Metro Plus banners offer one of the following loyalty programs:


Stores in Ontario, excluding those in Thunder Bay, participate in the Air Miles program. Customers earn 1 reward mile for every $20 spent cumulatively each week (Sunday to Saturday). Points may be redeemed for a variety of items, including in-store grocery redemptions (95 miles can be redeemed for $10 in groceries).[13]
Due to Metro's Ontario stores (then A&P Canada) joining Air Miles after Safeway, which has locations in Thunder Bay, Metro's locations in that city have their own loyalty program called Thunder Bucks. Similar to Air Miles, customers earn 1 Thunder Point for every $20 spent, and bonus-points promotions are generally equivalent to those offered for Air Miles in the rest of the province. However, points are automatically redeemed for gift certificates at the rate of 125 points per $20 gift certificate.[14]
For similar reasons (Air Miles has a partnership with Sobeys/IGA in Quebec), locations in Quebec have their own program, _metro&moi_ (Metro and Me). Customers earn 1 point for every $1 spent; points are automatically converted to rewards vouchers which are mailed every three months at a rate of $1 per 125 points accumulated (with a minimum balance of 500 points required for vouchers to be mailed).[15]
In spring 2015, Metro agreed to drop its exclusivity on the Air Miles program in Ontario; as a result, Sobeys stores throughout that province now offer Air Miles rewards in parallel with Metro.[16] However, Sobeys (which now also owns Safeway Canada) did not reciprocate, and Metro continues to be unable to offer Air Miles in either Quebec or Thunder Bay.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Ah no Hon
> How are you feeling Hon?
> 
> Healing hugs being sent your way.
> View attachment 675134
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I've doing okay, Mel. Thanks for asking! Never had any fever, a few sniffles, and a little headache for a bit, but the cough! It started as just a little bit, but the last couple of days, it's definitely hanging on.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I've doing okay, Mel. Thanks for asking! Never had any fever, a few sniffles, and a little headache for a bit, but the cough! It started as just a little bit, but the last couple of days, it's definitely hanging on.


Yah know it is good to hear from people who have got it or had it ,,it is helping me to be not as fearful of it.
I just hope when I do get it.... that it is a mild case. Stay hydrated and rest well Hon. Thinking of you!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Post edited to keep things about Airmiles only here.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> US lifts COVID-19 test requirement for international travel​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/travel/ne...travel/ar-AAYiSj6?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Biden administration is lifting its requirement that international air travelers to the U.S. take a COVID-19 test within a day before boarding their flights, easing one of the last remaining government mandates meant to contain the spread of the coronavirus.
> A senior administration official said the mandate expires Sunday at 12:01 a.m. ET, saying the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has determined that it's no longer necessary. The official, speaking Friday on the condition of anonymity to preview the formal announcement, said that the agency would reevaluate the need for the testing requirement every 90 days and that it could be reinstated if a troubling new variant emerges
> 
> I know some of you have travel coming up.
> Hugs Mel


Well a tiny bit too late for me.  I’m sitting at the gate at YYZ right now.  It never occurred to me to check when this might expire…I could have booked a week later.


----------



## mort1331

Please dont say anything else about the Covid requirments,,,,not sure why but 2 other threads have been shut down locked down ,,nothing I can see why directly,,,but I would hate after all our years here to have it happen to us.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I think basically it falls under a political type thing


----------



## bababear_50

Now back to our regularly scheduled Airmiles thread.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Metro and spent $79 but managed to get quite a bit of pork chops and ground beef (plus wedge fries and chicken fingers for kiddo's lunch) and other groceries  And earned 77 AM on the receipt, plus I should get another 100 AM for using my BMO card. So almost $20 worth of AM? Which makes it a little more bearable... things are getting so expensive


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Does anyone here have an RBC Avion Infinite VISA? Can you redeem points for US parks, cruises, etc?  

I am still trying to figure out if I am going to cancel my BMO MC once Sobeys says Adios.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero , Jacqueline, the borders on the wall hanging look great!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Does anyone here have an RBC Avion Infinite VISA? Can you redeem points for US parks, cruises, etc?


We do.  When we went to Disney in 2017 I had inquired about park tickets.  They wanted and OUTRAGEOUS amount of points for park tickets.  If my memory serves me right it was well over 100,000 points for a basic 3-day ticket   When I repeated that back to her (obviously in shock over what she quoted me) she replied in a way that was a audible eyeroll at my surprise


----------



## bababear_50

Scene's email response.






Jun 11, 2022, 9:17 a.m. EDT


Thank you for contacting Scene+ Member Services. We appreciate your question regarding the new changes to Scene+ with Foodland and Sobeys.

With the exciting announcement that Foodland and Sobeys under their parent company Empire will be joining the Scene+ Program, we don't have all the full details yet.  Starting in August in the Maritimes first, individual stores will begin to switch over to the Scene+ program. 

Please feel to follow our website at sceneplus.ca for updates as these changes take place. You will also be able to ask at your individual store as well once changes begin in your local area. 

If you haven't signed up yet for Scene+, please feel free to do that on our website or through the Scene+ App. Please let us know if you need any further assistance. 

With kind regards. 
Sheila N
MEMBER SERVICES/ SERVICE AUX MEMBRES
*Scene+* Sceneplus.ca


----------



## ElCray

Managed a couple of Metro wins this morning. I got the "spend $50 get 100AMs, 5 times" offer so I completed my 4th shop on that. I also had a spend $40 get 40AMs that I knocked off.

My fave deals were the ground beef $3.44/lb and the Herbal Essences (I bought 10 bottles).

The my DH's card had spend $20 get 20AMs. I was by a different Metro and they had their ground beef that was on sale for $3.44/lb marked down by 30% with stickers. Boom. Bought the last 3 packs.


----------



## Debbie

Quick question. 

Are there any decent AM points for gift cards at the moment? I want to pick up something for my Travel Agent who had to work so hard.....and get nuthin'....when our cruise was #COVIDcancelled.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys and Foodland have these Deb
Gap, Hudson Bay, Door Dash,Kobo
spend $50 get 65 Airmiles


----------



## bababear_50

Shell although the return for Airmiles is not as good.


I was thinking about picking up a couple of Ultimate Dining ones for future use.
Visited with my brother (oldest one and family jokester) today and he said a few weeks ago he had Covid ,,,he didn't want to worry me so he choose to wait until today (my Birthday) to tell me ,,,,,men..... anyhow he said he knew for sure when he tried eating pralines & cream ice cream and it had NO taste. Hope you are do ok and thinking of you.

Hugs Mel

Terms + Conditions​*Offer valid May 2 – July 3, 2022 at participating Shell locations in ON, MB, SK, AB, BC, and NT (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Home Sense - $50, Sephora - $50, Amazon - $100, Home Depot - $100, Golf Town - $50, Sport Chek - $50, Nintendo - $50, Recipe UD - $50. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.


----------



## Debbie

Thank you, Mel! This is perfect. I'm heading to church in the next village over and there is both a Shell and a Foodland.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I glanced at the new flyer in hopes of a good giftcard score for Father's Day.  Sadly, no good gc offer for this year.  I guess stupidstore gets my money for their gc offer this year.  

I did notice that granola bars are a good score for 95 miles.  My boys will be happy about that one.  They don't get those often anymore.  Other than that, I didn't notice anything else that would work for our family with Am attached for a decent price.


----------



## bababear_50

Same for me ,,stock up on some Granola Bars. Sobeys
On a positive note Metro deposited 150 Airmiles for the products I bought last week.
June 5, 2022

REWARD MILES ADJUSTMENT
+150


----------



## TammyLynn33

Double posted  oops


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys. We are starting the countdown. Leave for a Toronto next Tuesday night and fly out wed am. Big kids going straight to Tampa for Stanley Cup game Go Avs.. and while I was stressed over that and covid bam rear ended. Stopped at a red light . Kid hit so hard his airbags deployed and what’s left of my bumper has a Mazda emblem dug in. Little was with . He seems fine but as having ASD and sensory the kids cat alarm wouldn’t shut off so there  we were side of busy road and littles hands over his ears. 
I’m starting to really hurt and I have so much to do. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow . And I gotta hi deal with insurance tomorrow and auto body shops .Really not too bummed over foodland I feel like with the crazy grocery prices lately I’m just not shopping there much .. I’m doing much better with PC right now. 
Night all. Hope everyone is hanging on 
Hugs t


----------



## mort1331

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys. We are starting the countdown. Leave for a Toronto next Tuesday night and fly out wed am. Big kids going straight to Tampa for Stanley Cup game Go Avs.. and while I was stressed over that and covid bam rear ended. Stopped at a red light . Kid hit so hard his airbags deployed and what’s left of my bumper has a Mazda emblem dug in. Little was with . He seems fine but as having ASD and sensory the kids cat alarm wouldn’t shut off so there  we were side of busy road and littles hands over his ears.
> I’m starting to really hurt and I have so much to do. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow . And I gotta hi deal with insurance tomorrow and auto body shops .Really not too bummed over foodland I feel like with the crazy grocery prices lately I’m just not shopping there much .. I’m doing much better with PC right now.
> Night all. Hope everyone is hanging on
> Hugs t


Hope nothing lingers and have a great trip,,,you need it


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@TammyLynn33 If your back is still sore, I recommend skipping space mountain!


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry to hear about the car accident TammyLynn33
Hopefully you can get some rest this weekend before your big family trip.
Sending Healing Hugs your way.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Healing Hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I needed to do a boost to my Airmiles account
spent $118.84
Foodland Crispy Minis
Got 585 Airmiles
I haven't been donating much in the past few months to the Food Drive.
I had to go back into store as I did not receive the extra spend $100 get 50 Airmiles so the cashier added them manually,,,,,
I also had a buy 2 Crispy Minis get 10 airmiles in *My Offers*
I get back to the car and realize she credited me 100 Airmiles instead of 50 
So I felt good to donate some stuff and  collect 685 Airmiles.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

@TammyLynn33 I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this. Planning anything right now is difficult and adding this is a heavy load. Please take care of yourself and the kids. You are definitely ready and deserving of some time away.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, looks like I will end up canceling my BMO mastercard.  I finally got around to reading the T&C to this new 750 *maximum* discount:

_"Exclusive 25% Flight Booking Discount: If you have the BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, once per calendar year when you redeem Reward Miles for any flight booking, you will receive a 25% discount on the number of AIR MILES Reward Miles that are usually required (to a maximum of 750 Reward Miles) when you book through airmiles.ca or by calling 1-888-247-6453.

The flight booking discount applies to the full flight booking and will be distributed equally on each ticket included in the booking, to a maximum of 750 Miles total. *For example, if your booking included three 1,500 Miles flights totalling 4,500 Miles, then each flight would receive a 250 Miles discount, *and you’d be required to redeem 3,750 Miles for the booking. Any portion of the maximum 750 allocated discounted Miles unused in the one eligible flight booking transaction will be forfeited. "_

It isn't even 750 per flight! This won't get me anywhere on the cheap.  My card doesn't renew until November, so I will be playing around with mock flight bookings once this goes live July 4th to see how bad it really is.


----------



## youngdeb12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, looks like I will end up canceling my BMO mastercard.  I finally got around to reading the T&C to this new 750 *maximum* discount:
> 
> _"Exclusive 25% Flight Booking Discount: If you have the BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, once per calendar year when you redeem Reward Miles for any flight booking, you will receive a 25% discount on the number of AIR MILES Reward Miles that are usually required (to a maximum of 750 Reward Miles) when you book through airmiles.ca or by calling 1-888-247-6453._
> 
> _The flight booking discount applies to the full flight booking and will be distributed equally on each ticket included in the booking, to a maximum of 750 Miles total. *For example, if your booking included three 1,500 Miles flights totalling 4,500 Miles, then each flight would receive a 250 Miles discount, *and you’d be required to redeem 3,750 Miles for the booking. Any portion of the maximum 750 allocated discounted Miles unused in the one eligible flight booking transaction will be forfeited. "_
> 
> It isn't even 750 per flight! This won't get me anywhere on the cheap.  My card doesn't renew until November, so I will be playing around with mock flight bookings once this goes live July 4th to see how bad it really is.


 Yep.  We saved over 3000 AMs the last time we booked.  This was the last straw for us...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm just wondering if I should not be using my MC for anything towards our WDW trip (end of Nov, so card would be canceled by then) i.e., Christmas party tickets.  If I needed a refund, how would that work if the card I used is no longer in service?


----------



## CanadianKrista

I think we are likely done with airmiles collecting when Sobeys leaves as well - I will focus on PC.  However we will have a great summer this year thanks partly to airmiles (and PC).  Booked AM Disney tickets in 2019 -used PC points (in the form of Disney gift cards) to move them to this year and add genie+. Booked flights to Florida and Newfoundland on AM this summer.  Got Universal AM tickets.  MNSSHP tickets with the  Personal Shopper.  Just ordered Wonderland tickets with fast lane plus with personal shopper.  Have paid hotel deposit, memory maker and photos on the starcruiser with PC. And have a stockpile of PC paid gift cards for Savi’s and food and souvenirs  and ILL for the Disney portion of our trip!  I am down to 4000AM from over 80000, but it is all worth it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@CanadianKrista That is quite the list of purchases! Amazing!  If only those who mock the professional points/miles collectors actually knew what we got for "free" they would lose their minds LOL


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys. We are starting the countdown. Leave for a Toronto next Tuesday night and fly out wed am. Big kids going straight to Tampa for Stanley Cup game Go Avs.. and while I was stressed over that and covid bam rear ended. Stopped at a red light . Kid hit so hard his airbags deployed and what’s left of my bumper has a Mazda emblem dug in. Little was with . He seems fine but as having ASD and sensory the kids cat alarm wouldn’t shut off so there  we were side of busy road and littles hands over his ears.
> I’m starting to really hurt and I have so much to do. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow . And I gotta hi deal with insurance tomorrow and auto body shops .Really not too bummed over foodland I feel like with the crazy grocery prices lately I’m just not shopping there much .. I’m doing much better with PC right now.
> Night all. Hope everyone is hanging on
> Hugs t


Hope you feel better soon and have a magical trip!


----------



## bababear_50

I got this offer this morning
Of course I already filled up 2 days ago. I might be able to pick up a couple of instore items.
It required opt in

Up to 100 Bonus Miles

One day only: Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus MileTM for every litre AND for every $1 spent in-store*

* Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Collector must click on the “Opt in” button prior to transacting to participate in this offer. Offer only valid on June 18, 2022 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 1 AIR MILES Bonus Mile per litre when you fill with any grade Shell Fuel, and 1 Bonus Mile for every $1 spent on Car Wash and qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law) to a maximum of 100 Bonus Miles per collector number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be swiped/collector number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I got this offer this morning
> Of course I already filled up 2 days ago. I might be able to pick up a couple of instore items.
> It required opt in
> 
> Up to 100 Bonus Miles
> 
> One day only: Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus MileTM for every litre AND for every $1 spent in-store*
> 
> * Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Collector must click on the “Opt in” button prior to transacting to participate in this offer. Offer only valid on June 18, 2022 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 1 AIR MILES Bonus Mile per litre when you fill with any grade Shell Fuel, and 1 Bonus Mile for every $1 spent on Car Wash and qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law) to a maximum of 100 Bonus Miles per collector number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be swiped/collector number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.
> 
> ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
> The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.



I got that one as well and do need gas, or at least I am sure I can put 30L or so in the tank.


----------



## ottawamom

We just filled up last night as the price was really good. The car could only manage 28 litres. Lost out on two offers. Oh well the price was below $2 so that's a win.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I got this offer this morning
> Of course I already filled up 2 days ago. I might be able to pick up a couple of instore items.
> It required opt in
> 
> Up to 100 Bonus Miles
> 
> One day only: Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus MileTM for every litre AND for every $1 spent in-store*
> 
> * Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Collector must click on the “Opt in” button prior to transacting to participate in this offer. Offer only valid on June 18, 2022 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 1 AIR MILES Bonus Mile per litre when you fill with any grade Shell Fuel, and 1 Bonus Mile for every $1 spent on Car Wash and qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law) to a maximum of 100 Bonus Miles per collector number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be swiped/collector number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.
> 
> ®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products.
> The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.


I received this offer as well with one difference.  Mine tops at 50 AM's.  Not that it matters, I'm pretty full on gas and don't need any of the GC's they have on offer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys. We are starting the countdown. Leave for a Toronto next Tuesday night and fly out wed am. Big kids going straight to Tampa for Stanley Cup game Go Avs.. and while I was stressed over that and covid bam rear ended. Stopped at a red light . Kid hit so hard his airbags deployed and what’s left of my bumper has a Mazda emblem dug in. Little was with . He seems fine but as having ASD and sensory the kids cat alarm wouldn’t shut off so there we were side of busy road and littles hands over his ears.
> I’m starting to really hurt and I have so much to do. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow . And I gotta hi deal with insurance tomorrow and auto body shops .Really not too bummed over foodland I feel like with the crazy grocery prices lately I’m just not shopping there much .. I’m doing much better with PC right now.
> Night all. Hope everyone is hanging on
> Hugs t


 Holy Moly!!!! Just what you didn't need before heading on vacation...but your going on vacation  Enjoy allllllllll the moments and soak it all up!!! I hope you have a fantastic time. Don't hesitate to drop in and let us know how it's going!


CanadianKrista said:


> I think we are likely done with airmiles collecting when Sobeys leaves as well - I will focus on PC. However we will have a great summer this year thanks partly to airmiles (and PC). Booked AM Disney tickets in 2019 -used PC points (in the form of Disney gift cards) to move them to this year and add genie+. Booked flights to Florida and Newfoundland on AM this summer. Got Universal AM tickets. MNSSHP tickets with the Personal Shopper. Just ordered Wonderland tickets with fast lane plus with personal shopper. Have paid hotel deposit, memory maker and photos on the starcruiser with PC. And have a stockpile of PC paid gift cards for Savi’s and food and souvenirs and ILL for the Disney portion of our trip! I am down to 4000AM from over 80000, but it is all worth it!


I have a very strong feeling we will be done as well.  But what a  great windfall of savings!!!!  WAY TO GO!!!!  Wow...that's amazing!


bababear_50 said:


> I got this offer this morning
> Of course I already filled up 2 days ago. I might be able to pick up a couple of instore items.
> It required opt in


I got this one too...I might just do it as my car is needing to be filled.  I was going to go to Costco on my way home as it's the cheapest there @ 1.69.  But I might just go to Shell instead this time.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Thanks guys for all your support. Looks like the kid that hit us didn’t have insurance and they can’t find him easily bc the cop didn’t write down his phone # with the area code and he just moved here from Alberta 
and there’s no rental cars .. so getting to the airport may be a very squished experience.. 
and not official but I think jy last shift at work is Sunday as they are scaling way back on covid screening.. sigh I will deal with job hunting when I get back but it’s all a lot now . 
Hugs to you all
T


----------



## Disney Addicted

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys. We are starting the countdown. Leave for a Toronto next Tuesday night and fly out wed am. Big kids going straight to Tampa for Stanley Cup game Go Avs.. and while I was stressed over that and covid bam rear ended. Stopped at a red light . Kid hit so hard his airbags deployed and what’s left of my bumper has a Mazda emblem dug in. Little was with . He seems fine but as having ASD and sensory the kids cat alarm wouldn’t shut off so there  we were side of busy road and littles hands over his ears.
> I’m starting to really hurt and I have so much to do. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow . And I gotta hi deal with insurance tomorrow and auto body shops .Really not too bummed over foodland I feel like with the crazy grocery prices lately I’m just not shopping there much .. I’m doing much better with PC right now.
> Night all. Hope everyone is hanging on
> Hugs t


I'm so sorry that happened to you.  I hope your feeling much better before your trip!


----------



## bababear_50

I managed to sneak in some more gas--filled to the brim,
No Bonus airmiles posted but regular ones did

June 18, 2022
PEPSI OFFER
+10


June 18, 2022
SHELL GO+ 2X NON-FUEL BONUS
+4


June 18, 2022
BASE OFFER: 1/$5 CW & NON-FUEL
+4
$35 gas
instore purchase $22
================
Total spend $57

So I should get another 57 Airmiles right?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I managed to sneak in some more gas--filled to the brim,
> No Bonus airmiles posted but regular ones did
> 
> June 18, 2022
> PEPSI OFFER
> +10
> 
> 
> June 18, 2022
> SHELL GO+ 2X NON-FUEL BONUS
> +4
> 
> 
> June 18, 2022
> BASE OFFER: 1/$5 CW & NON-FUEL
> +4
> $35 gas
> instore purchase $22
> ================
> Total spend $57
> 
> So I should get another 57 Airmiles right?


*The way I read the offer is 1 mile per litre of fuel and 1 mile per dollar inside the store so an 22 plus whatever for your gas HOWEVER when I went to double check the terms this is the effing message I'm getting,  NOT HAPPY if they've stopped offering it before noon!!!
*


----------



## Zakery

Is anyone else giving up on airmiles once Sobeys and Safeway switch over to Scene+. 

I get 90% of my airmiles through bonus coupons for groceries.  It will take me forever to get enough points for anything once the change happens.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The way I read the offer is 1 mile per litre of fuel and 1 mile per dollar inside the store so an 22 plus whatever for your gas HOWEVER when I went to double check the terms this is the effing message I'm getting,  NOT HAPPY if they've stopped offering it before noon!!!
> View attachment 677472*


Well SHELL & Airmiles that just






Someone needs to get on social media and complain.
The DIS is my only social media,, or I'd do it.

So sorry to everyone ,,, I bet I don't get those Airmiles either.

It was in my *saved* offers on the Airmiles website but now it's gone ,,, not sure if that's because I used it though.

I did go before 12 noon,,, just not banking on it though.


----------



## bababear_50

Zakery said:


> Is anyone else giving up on airmiles once Sobeys and Safeway switch over to Scene+.
> 
> I get 90% of my airmiles through bonus coupons for groceries.  It will take me forever to get enough points for anything once the change happens.


Yep lots of people switching over to PC and lots of people playing the wait and see for Airmiles ,,some are switching over to Scene+ if the program looks good ,,,,it depends what people are using their loyalty points for too.
Many Credit card options to consider also.

Hope you are able to find something that fits your collecting/saving habits.

Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

Zakery said:


> Is anyone else giving up on airmiles once Sobeys and Safeway switch over to Scene+.
> 
> I get 90% of my airmiles through bonus coupons for groceries.  It will take me forever to get enough points for anything once the change happens.


We’ll do both the AM and Scene+ for a while and see how it goes.  We can hope AM gets some other good sponsors by then. We have the no fee BMO AM MasterCard as well which we get a fair amount of AM from. We’ll have to decide if it’s worth it to switch to a  Scene+ VISA once this all happens. 
It will be strange because Scene has always been just for movies for us so this will take some getting used to.


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *The way I read the offer is 1 mile per litre of fuel and 1 mile per dollar inside the store so an 22 plus whatever for your gas HOWEVER when I went to double check the terms this is the effing message I'm getting,  NOT HAPPY if they've stopped offering it before noon!!!
> View attachment 677472*


My offer is gone too, and I never went to Shell to fill up today.  I was going to make a special trip to fill the car and gas can and now I will stay home.  

Under the terms and conditions 


 
* Offer is exclusive, non-transferable and available only to the recipient of the offer invitation. Collector must click on the “Opt in” button prior to transacting to participate in this offer. Offer only valid on June 18, 2022 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 1 AIR MILES Bonus Mile per litre when you fill with any grade Shell Fuel, and 1 Bonus Mile for every $1 spent on Car Wash and qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law) to a maximum of 50 Bonus Miles per collector number for this offer. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be swiped/collector number entered at time of transaction. This offer may be combined with other bonus offers. 

Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. 

Please allow up to two (2) weeks post-promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.​


----------



## bababear_50

I did read the T&C for the Shell offer
BUT
to me sending out my email at 8 pm on a Thursday June 16th evening and then canceling the (One Day) offer on a Saturday June 18 morning is a bait and switch & very bad PR for Shell and Airmiles . I'll never trust one of their *one day specials* again.
Just my opinion
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to Shell for gas this morning, it does say the points will take up to 2 weeks to post so I don't think it's an instant one. I also think you had to opt in before today so trying now will tell you it's expired. But who knows. I did get 25 bonus miles for filing up once in June, if I go again I'd get 50 AM but that's not likely to happen. Unless the lotto max ticket I bought wins me the $60 Million, then maybe I'll just drive to TO to pick up my winnings and need to fill up again


----------



## Eveningsong

hdrolfe said:


> I went to Shell for gas this morning, it does say the points will take up to 2 weeks to post so I don't think it's an instant one. I also think you had to opt in before today so trying now will tell you it's expired. But who knows. I did get 25 bonus miles for filing up once in June, if I go again I'd get 50 AM but that's not likely to happen. Unless the lotto max ticket I bought wins me the $60 Million, then maybe I'll just drive to TO to pick up my winnings and need to fill up again


I did opt in and never went to get gas at Shell this morning,  and my offer says expired.


----------



## damo

My Shell offer says still available and I used it.  What a mess.


----------



## Eveningsong

Eveningsong said:


> I did opt in and never went to get gas at Shell this morning,  and my offer says expired.


My Shell offer came active in my loaded offers after showing inactive so I went to the Shell Station and got 41 litres of gas and 4 bottles of gator aid and got my bonus 50 (41 and 9 air miles) plus some more air miles.  Total of 66 miles.
Gatorade was two for $4.75 get 10 bonus airmiles.  They did not post.  I will wait and see if that happens.

So if you haven't used it today, check your loaded offers and if if is showing go to Shell before midnight and use the offer.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a note
Airmiles is not available Sundays for customer service phone or chat..
My Shell offer has reappeared in my saved offers.
I just took a picture of it and saved it to my desk top.
I know they are going to ask for proof I had the offer saved (I did opt in ).
save a copy.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

Opted in to the Shell offer Thursday night.  Filled up the car at about 9:30 pm last night.  Bonus 50 miles are already posted.

Hopefully those who had a chance to fill up yesterday get their miles as well.


----------



## damo

Etch said:


> Opted in to the Shell offer Thursday night.  Filled up the car at about 9:30 pm last night.  Bonus 50 miles are already posted.
> 
> Hopefully those who had a chance to fill up yesterday get their miles as well.



Mine has posted as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Wow....you guys were busy here while I was away.  I've got a few pages of reading to do to get caught up.  

I will be staying with AM even when Sobeys leaves.  I only shop there when there have been good promos which this year have been the loaded offers. It's out of my way and over priced.   I get most of my miles from my Amex and MC.  I charge every dollar to those cards.  With my CC's I can still earn at least enough AM for a pair of park tickets a year so I'm happy with that. 

So I'm wondering if I missed something.....I have read the announcement on the AM site but  I only see that they say they are leaving Atlantic Canada.  Are they in fact dropping ALL stores or only the Atlantic locations?  Have I read this wrong?


----------



## Etch

dancin Disney style said:


> Are they in fact dropping ALL stores or only the Atlantic locations?


They are dropping AM in Atlantic Canada stores in August.  All remaining stores in Canada will drop AM by "early 2023" but they have not given firm dates when.


----------



## bababear_50

My Missing Shell Airmiles added following CHAT and proof of email.

Happy Monday
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I do not like AM chat feature, first they connected, asked a bunch of questions and made me click a link to verify my email. Then they disconnected and I can't tell if someone new is going to come on or what. All this for 34 AM. Honestly. I didn't even do this for the 50 AM they should have given me in May for filling up a second time in the month. How do I know if someone new will connect? Do I just wait and see? start a new chat? Call instead?

Had to start a new chat - they posted me the 50 AM for last month but won't do Saturday's until 2 weeks have passed. After hanging up on me twice.


----------



## bababear_50

I had to laugh at your post Heather
This is me.
Mel connects to chat
Hi this is Sarah
whom am I speaking with?  (duh it says right on the screen but I'll play along....
Hi Sarah
This is Melanie.. ,,,,,,,,  ,,,I already confirm that my profile is up to date and correct please find attached offer I am inquiring about. If you are aware of an issue occurring with this offer please state so,, therefor I will not be required to explain at length. If you require the email sent to an address please post the email address.
Thanks

Can you tell I have experience with CHAT,,, lol


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> I had to laugh at your post Heather
> This is me.
> Mel connects to chat
> Hi this is Sarah
> whom am I speaking with?  (duh it says right on the screen but I'll play along....
> Hi Sarah
> This is Melanie.. ,,,,,,,,  ,,,I already confirm that my profile is up to date and correct please find attached offer I am inquiring about. If you are aware of an issue occurring with this offer please state so,, therefor I will not be required to explain at length. If you require the email sent to an address please post the email address.
> Thanks
> 
> Can you tell I have experience with CHAT,,, lol


I ended up calling and doing the callback thing while I was waiting for the chat to connect the second time. Took 90 minutes for them to call me back but the person I got did eventually give me the 34 AM. 

The chat gave me the 50 for my second May fill up, though she kept telling me I needed 3. I save my emails though! 

But I will be ready if it happens again. Second person connected and told me I was inactive so she was disconnecting. Yeah because I was waiting for someone for 20 minutes. Oh well. All sorted now but I remember why I usually just let it go.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe​


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For DH’s card, I have my email attached to it as well. And everytime on the chat they say “you need to change the email as that is a duplicate.” I said nope, as I am the controller of DH’s card. Then I tell them all my info is up to date. Once it took 15 minutes to get through all of the checks of my info. That rep got 2 stars in my survey lol


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For DH’s card, I have my email attached to it as well. And everytime on the chat they say “you need to change the email as that is a duplicate.” I said nope, as I am the controller of DH’s card. Then I tell them all my info is up to date. Once it took 15 minutes to get through all of the checks of my info. That rep got 2 stars in my survey lol


I get this all the time as well, I dread calling in or using chat.  I always end up assuring them I will change the email address and then don't.  It's annoying.  So what if we use the same email?  I could be an elderly person (I am, lol) who doesn't use a computer and don't have an email of my own.  Just something I have to put up with I guess.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There have been so many posts in this thread over the past few days that I feel I *should* respond to (my therapist has gotten to the point that she doesn't say anything but points at me when I say that "S" word) and it is on my do-to-list before end of the week. Thanks a ton to everyone who has been stepping up to the plate and providing timely answers to questions, my brain isn't firing on all cylinders at the moment. 

I know this has nothing to do with Airmiles but I consider this group of Disers part of my family! I was trying to get this wall hanging done before our son & daughter-in-law were home for a family wedding so that she would have it by today but that just wasn't in the cards (I felt getting the blanket and car sear cover were more important before he arrives!) and now I'm sitting here committing a deadly sin ... PRIDE (ok  so 2, being rather SLOTH like too)  I really like how this turned out. This is the description provided about the panel *

*In light of the recent traumatic events that have unfolded at former Residential Schools across Canada, Karen Erickson created 'Every Child Matters' out of reverence to those grieving. This painting depicts two siblings who were finally set free after being grimly discovered at a Residential School.*

*The children who are shown holding hands were torn apart from each other,  but now reunited as they make their way back home. Karen included beautiful imagery such as a moon and feathers to represent the First Nations, Inuit and Metis people joining together to guide the two siblings home.*

*100% of the net proceeds from the sales of the panel from 'The Journey Home' will be donated to the Indian Residential School Survivors Society and the Orange Shirt Society.*

*It's especially fitting since they just **received** confirmation that their son will have official Indian status.*
**


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *There have been so many posts in this thread over the past few days that I feel I *should* respond to (my therapist has gotten to the point that she doesn't say anything but points at me when I say that "S" word) and it is on my do-to-list before end of the week. Thanks a ton to everyone who has been stepping up to the plate and providing timely answers to questions, my brain isn't firing on all cylinders at the moment.
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with Airmiles but I consider this group of Disers part of my family! I was trying to get this wall hanging done before our son & daughter-in-law were home for a family wedding so that she would have it by today but that just wasn't in the cards (I felt getting the blanket and car sear cover were more important before he arrives!) and now I'm sitting here committing a deadly sin ... PRIDE (ok  so 2, being rather SLOTH like too)  I really like how this turned out. This is the description provided about the panel *
> 
> *In light of the recent traumatic events that have unfolded at former Residential Schools across Canada, Karen Erickson created 'Every Child Matters' out of reverence to those grieving. This painting depicts two siblings who were finally set free after being grimly discovered at a Residential School.*
> 
> *The children who are shown holding hands were torn apart from each other,  but now reunited as they make their way back home. Karen included beautiful imagery such as a moon and feathers to represent the First Nations, Inuit and Metis people joining together to guide the two siblings home.*
> 
> *100% of the net proceeds from the sales of the panel from 'The Journey Home' will be donated to the Indian Residential School Survivors Society and the Orange Shirt Society.*
> 
> *It's especially fitting since they just **received** confirmation that their son will have official Indian status.*
> *View attachment 678182*


Jacqueline, I loved this piece when you first shared it, but by sharing the story behind it, makes it even more special in my heart. You _should _be proud! What a wonderful gift for your grandson. 
p.s. It's summer....the only _should _is to stop, enjoy the heat and the laziness that it brings.


----------



## hdrolfe

Am I the only one who didn't know Staples is leaving AM? Just got an email from them. Perhaps it was announced somewhere else? Bolding is mine. 

Dear Staples Customers,

We would like to inform you that as of *July 1, 2022*, our partnership with the AIR MILES Reward Program will be changing. As a result, you will no longer be able to earn Air Miles or redeem Air Miles Cash on Staples purchases in stores, on Staples.ca, on StaplesPreferred.ca and on StaplesCopyAndPrint.ca.

In anticipation of this change, Stapes has been enhancing our membership programs to ensure you continue to receive great benefits when shopping at Staples.

Our Preferred program for small businesses provides perks like Preferred pricing, gift with purchase, and discounts on other services and solutions through out partnership network. We have recently extended Preferred pricing to thousands of products in store, and we now offer free everyday shipping on all online orders for our members. Learn more about joining Staples Preferred here

Our Teacher membership program supports educators with exclusive coupons, 20% discount on classroom décor, 10% off printing services, and more. Learn more about joining Staples Teacher Membership here. 

We will continue to offer our email subscribers exclusive discounts and offers, access to content, and previews on products and promotions.

If you would like to continue to earn Reward Miles on Staples merchandise and services, you can shop with us on AirMilesShops.ca

Thank you for continuing to be a great customer. If you require additional information, please speak with a store associate, or contact our customer service team here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

* I think it's time to study other reward options *


----------



## ottawamom

At least you guys got the email. I didn't get it yet on three different accounts. We don't shop there often but I have shopped there so I figure I should be informed.


----------



## bababear_50

I will probably stock up on some Ultimate Dining Cards
Sobeys upcoming flyer
Spend $50 get 40 Airmiles.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1467414?page=3&sourceID=10&position=1


So sad about Staples
No email either.


----------



## bababear_50

Back to the land of the living today..... Completely knocked out yesterday (sedated).
I had a crown redone and root canal (4 nasty roots) done yesterday.

But this woke me up!!!!
I am going through some sticker shock here.
So my estimate from the Endo was a bit over $1,600 ,,,, I foolishly thought that was for it all to be fixed.
So today I log on and my Family Dentist charged another $1,424 for the completion of redoing the crown....holly molly... One tooth and over $3,000 dollars later. The original Crown on this tooth was over  $1,500.(Done a year ago).
So one tooth has cost me over $4,500
My plan will cover about 1,300 and I have to pony up the rest,,, next time I will ask for detailed clarification.
WAIT there will Not be a next time ,,,please tooth fairy.
But the pay off is I seem to be able to chew a bit on the left side of my mouth (It's been over a year chewing on my right side only) ,, well it was just a bit of muffin but so far so good.
If you have a dental plan use it now and not when you are retired.
now back to my popsicle
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know Staples is leaving AM? Just got an email from them. Perhaps it was announced somewhere else? Bolding is mine.


I did not know this and seen it posted on " that" fb group.   Another one bites the dust 

I did not earn much from Staples, but I would use them for the big promos and making sure to restock on office items we use at home during the promos.  

This won't make or break us from not collecting miles - but it will certainly weighs on the not side.


----------



## cari12

Staples will still be on AirMileshops to earn miles, so not completely gone. We just can’t double dip like we used to be able to when they were also a separate sponsor.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Atlantic Canadians will be the new Scene+/Sobeys guinea pigs while everyone one else waits until 2023 for the turn over.  I received an email from Scene saying we will be able to redeem our points AT Sobeys, Lawtons, etc, so maybe we can still manipulate our vacation budgets. It will be more like PC Optimum...cash in points and put that money into a travel fund.  I know it won't help those who collect miles purely for WDW, etc tickets.


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> * I think it's time to study other reward options *



Agreed. My 'issue' right now is we have approximately 25,200 air miles ($2700.00), and I'm paranoid about the entire program going in the gutter, but I don't know what to do with the AMs. Normally we would use AMs to purchase Disney passes, but we were just in WDW in October, and DL in May, so we won't be going any time soon (3-4 years at least).

I was checking out the travel packages and cruises, and I *think* that for us, a cruise is a better bang for the buck. We have two different Visa cards both with Avion points (business and personal), plus a WestJet MasterCard, so airfare isn't much of an issue.  Unfortunately, the vacation packages all include air, so that feels like a waste of the AMs to me. 

The cruises look decent, I've been looking at the Caribbean, Europe and Alaska, and now my head hurts, lol...

Help...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@kerreyn I've always been nervous to book through redtag for a cruise!  I always book direct with the cruise line.


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @kerreyn I've always been nervous to book through redtag for a cruise!  I always book direct with the cruise line.


I booked direct for our first cruise (Mediterranean on MSC) in 2015, and had no issues.

For our March 2020 (NCL) Caribbean cruise I booked through Costco Travel. No issues either, PLUS we received a $500 Costco gift card about two weeks after we returned.

We have a Panama Canal cruise (NCL again) coming up in Feb 22, and I booked that through Costco Travel as well, and we’ll be receiving $700+ Costco card for that one (longer cruise).

Long story short, I don’t mind booking through Red Tag, I’m just so indecisive.


----------



## mort1331

kerreyn said:


> Agreed. My 'issue' right now is we have approximately 25,200 air miles ($2700.00), and I'm paranoid about the entire program going in the gutter, but I don't know what to do with the AMs. Normally we would use AMs to purchase Disney passes, but we were just in WDW in October, and DL in May, so we won't be going any time soon (3-4 years at least).
> 
> I was checking out the travel packages and cruises, and I *think* that for us, a cruise is a better bang for the buck. We have two different Visa cards both with Avion points (business and personal), plus a WestJet MasterCard, so airfare isn't much of an issue.  Unfortunately, the vacation packages all include air, so that feels like a waste of the AMs to me.
> 
> The cruises look decent, I've been looking at the Caribbean, Europe and Alaska, and now my head hurts, lol...
> 
> Help...


I hear you,,,one of the reasons we cashed out all last year and now do full time pcpoints....That being said doesnt help you. 
What about using the personal shopper to get some home updates, car updates,,,other things that might cost a little more using the points,,,but the wont be stranded.
Or purchase some disney tickets knowing your not going for a few years,,,just make sure that if you dont use them,,you can still get the dollar value in the future like most tickets,,,tickets in the bank sort of.


----------



## tinkerone

kerreyn said:


> I booked direct for our first cruise (Mediterranean on MSC) in 2015, and had no issues.
> 
> For our March 2020 (NCL) Caribbean cruise I booked through Costco Travel. No issues either, PLUS we received a $500 Costco gift card about two weeks after we returned.
> 
> We have a Panama Canal cruise (NCL again) coming up in Feb 22, and I booked that through Costco Travel as well, and we’ll be receiving $700+ Costco card for that one (longer cruise).
> 
> Long story short, I don’t mind booking through Red Tag, I’m just so indecisive.


We book our cruises through Costco as well.  Did you receive the email today about no longer getting a gift card in the mail?  They will now be sent as E-Gift Cards to your email.  I received the email twice but that may be because we have cruises coming up on two different dates.  
For our upcoming RCL B2B cruise we will get about $500.  For our Disney cruise in Feb., three cabins booked, we will be getting just over $1600 from the GC.  Shows how much more expensive DCL is than other lines.  
But, make sure if you have anything booked, that they have the correct email for you on file.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do you find the prices through costco are the same or less than booking direct? Who do you contact at costco if you want to make a change to your cruise?


----------



## kerreyn

tinkerone said:


> We book our cruises through Costco as well.  Did you receive the email today about no longer getting a gift card in the mail?  They will now be sent as E-Gift Cards to your email.  I received the email twice but that may be because we have cruises coming up on two different dates.
> For our upcoming RCL B2B cruise we will get about $500.  For our Disney cruise in Feb., three cabins booked, we will be getting just over $1600 from the GC.  Shows how much more expensive DCL is than other lines.
> But, make sure if you have anything booked, that they have the correct email for you on file.


No - I haven't received an email for our cruise yet. Thanks for the head's up though - I'll keep an eye out!

I'm debating a Disney cruise next, but DH is pretty 'Disney-ed" out... lol


----------



## kerreyn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you find the prices through costco are the same or less than booking direct? Who do you contact at costco if you want to make a change to your cruise?


The prices online are the same, but when you log into the Costco Travel website and select the cabin category, it'll show what the GC amount is that you will be receiving, so far we've come out ahead with both Costco reservations.

One note though, not sure which cruise line you use, but I've been told that NCL passengers that book through discount websites like Costco Travel won't get to bid on last minute upgrades. No biggie - we just book the cabin we want to have, not hope to have.

Not sure about other cruise lines, but with NCL, if you want to cancel/rebook your cruise, you contact Costco Travel. Payments for the cruise are made through them as well. That said, if you want to book dining reservations, excursions, water packages, etc., that's done on the NCL app or website.


----------



## kerreyn

mort1331 said:


> I hear you,,,one of the reasons we cashed out all last year and now do full time pcpoints....That being said doesnt help you.
> What about using the personal shopper to get some home updates, car updates,,,other things that might cost a little more using the points,,,but the wont be stranded.
> Or purchase some disney tickets knowing your not going for a few years,,,just make sure that if you dont use them,,you can still get the dollar value in the future like most tickets,,,tickets in the bank sort of.


We (*I*) have pretty much settled on using the AMs for travel - I feel like I've got 2 years of travel to catch up on! LOL


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you find the prices through costco are the same or less than booking direct? Who do you contact at costco if you want to make a change to your cruise?


The price you pay Costco is the exact same price you would pay direct.  Keep your eye on the cost of any cruise you book.  If the cost goes down you just need to call into Costco travel and they will do the calling in to change it for you to the lower price.  I have two cruises with RCL for October and I have had both of these cruises repriced 4 times each.  They are practically giving them to me.  Now, on the other hand, DCL hasn't had reductions in fares in years.  You can get a FL rate, sometimes a Canadian rate but there aren't that many of them.  If you do find a reduction though, they will get it for you.  I had to add transportation for my DCL cruise a few weeks back and while everyone on the boards were complaining about being on hold for hours, I went about my day and the TA did it all.  
I don't use Costco travel for a WDW vacation, learned a lesson from that one time and never again, but always use them for cruises.  That Costco GC can pay for a lot of Christmas.


----------



## marchingstar

Hi everyone! I’ve been very out of the loop lately. Busy life stuff. 

Anyways, is anyone else sitting on a sizeable dream balance? I have quite a few and I’m not sure if I should cash out/what I should use them for. We have no trips on the horizon. Are there non-expiring trip options to consider? Should I make a list of things I need around the house and start ordering merchandise?

Any opinions appreciated  And I hope you all are keeping well!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow, I did not realize there was such an issue with the Shell offer on Saturday.  My husband had room to fill up about 1/2 tank and needed gas for the lawn mower.  But he went in the afternoon.  I just checked my transactions and 38 miles did post to my account.


----------



## Disney Addicted

tinkerone said:


> The price you pay Costco is the exact same price you would pay direct.  Keep your eye on the cost of any cruise you book.  If the cost goes down you just need to call into Costco travel and they will do the calling in to change it for you to the lower price.  I have two cruises with RCL for October and I have had both of these cruises repriced 4 times each.  They are practically giving them to me.  Now, on the other hand, DCL hasn't had reductions in fares in years.  You can get a FL rate, sometimes a Canadian rate but there aren't that many of them.  If you do find a reduction though, they will get it for you.  I had to add transportation for my DCL cruise a few weeks back and while everyone on the boards were complaining about being on hold for hours, I went about my day and the TA did it all.
> I don't use Costco travel for a WDW vacation, learned a lesson from that one time and never again, but always use them for cruises.  That Costco GC can pay for a lot of Christmas.


I missed something.  What Costco gift card?  Do they give you a gift card for booking with them?


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been very out of the loop lately. Busy life stuff.
> 
> Anyways, is anyone else sitting on a sizeable dream balance? I have quite a few and I’m not sure if I should cash out/what I should use them for. We have no trips on the horizon. Are there non-expiring trip options to consider? Should I make a list of things I need around the house and start ordering merchandise?
> 
> Any opinions appreciated  And I hope you all are keeping well!



Hi Hon
Great to hear from you.
Well I am still collecting a few miles here and there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I would say if there is something you really want right now go for it.
I do think the Airmiles platform is going to be around for awhile. (More online than instore in my opinion).
Maybe analyze where you collect most of your Airmiles from (*instore / Online *) and decide which reward program works best for you going forward.
My plan is to use mine up for peaceful week/ weekend hotel getaways in the future.


Hugs and welcome back
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

Disney Addicted said:


> I missed something.  What Costco gift card?  Do they give you a gift card for booking with them?


Yes. The gift card amount depends on the length of cruise, and the type of cabin you book, and is sent out approx 2 weeks after you get home from the cruise. However, the timing may change now that the GCs are being sent electronically.


----------



## kerreyn

marchingstar said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been very out of the loop lately. Busy life stuff.
> 
> Anyways, is anyone else sitting on a sizeable dream balance? I have quite a few and I’m not sure if I should cash out/what I should use them for. We have no trips on the horizon. Are there non-expiring trip options to consider? Should I make a list of things I need around the house and start ordering merchandise?
> 
> Any opinions appreciated  And I hope you all are keeping well!


We’re in the same boat (pun intended), and have been looking at booking a western Mediterranean for 2024. We have just over 25k dream miles, almost enough to cover one fare.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro offer for me
spend $50 get 50,,,better than my Sobeys &Foodland offers.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1467692?sourceID=10&position=29

And at least my tomatoes, bananas, milk and crackers are airmiles for any brand any size.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Disney Addicted said:


> I missed something.  What Costco gift card?  Do they give you a gift card for booking with them?





kerreyn said:


> Yes. The gift card amount depends on the length of cruise, and the type of cabin you book, and is sent out approx 2 weeks after you get home from the cruise. However, the timing may change now that the GCs are being sent electronically.


The value of the gift card you get actually depends on what you pay for your cruise.  Of course, the price of the cruise does reflect in the length of cruise and type of cabin.  I have had several price reductions on our RCL cruises and have had the GC value reduced a few times.  Rather save a few hundred on the cruise and loss $10 on the GC but they always want me to be aware of the change.  The price paid is the main reason I'm getting $500 for two weeks in a balcony cabin on RCL and $1600 for three ocean view cabins for one week on DCL.  
I have found that while the cruises offered through Costco travel are a good value because they are the same cost as the cruise line directly, the other travel options are seldom very good.  I have always found a better price somewhere else even when I include the GC so keep that in mind if your looking for a AI through Costco.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Metro offer for me
> spend $50 get 50,,,better than my Sobeys &Foodland offers.
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1467692?sourceID=10&position=29
> 
> And at least my tomatoes, bananas, milk and crackers are airmiles for any brand any size.
> 
> Hugs Mel



I got a loaded offer for the same thing, wonder if they stack or are really the same offer? But I guess I'll be doing groceries at Metro this week. I'll have to check the flyer at some point... too busy today.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you for the reminder @bababear_50 to opt in to my Metro coupons. I would likely have forgotten today. Nailed 53AM today. I'll go back tomorrow for some more bread (in app offer $1.99) on the other two cards tomorrow. Maybe they will have some eggs (30 for $6.99) in tomorrow.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Check your emails for one from Metro with the subject line: "Can you smell what's cooking?"

Both cards got the offer but the main card can double-dip since I used the garden centre offer a few weeks ago! The fine print says it's good to use once per day BTW

*


----------



## mort1331

So not to be a downer,,,and you all might know already,,but I hear Staples is pulling out as well.
AM stock down 40% on Sobeys announcemnt. ouch


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't know AM was traded on the stock market.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Great to hear from you.
> Well I am still collecting a few miles here and there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I would say if there is something you really want right now go for it.
> I do think the Airmiles platform is going to be around for awhile. (More online than instore in my opinion).
> Maybe analyze where you collect most of your Airmiles from (*instore / Online *) and decide which reward program works best for you going forward.
> My plan is to use mine up for peaceful week/ weekend hotel getaways in the future.
> 
> 
> Hugs and welcome back
> Mel


Thanks for the advice, Mel  

I am thinking about some bigger merch for around the house (a new TV or two, some new kitchen gear, etc.). I am mostly worried about dream points losing a ton of value over the next year. I had so many travel dreams for my points, but pivoting seems like not a bad idea right now.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> I didn't know AM was traded on the stock market.


So not directly,,,it is owned by Alliance Data Systems (ADS) on the market.
 They traded above $100 last July and now are low $50s,,,gulp,,,mostly on the annoucements of Empire backing out,,,who owns Sobeys +


----------



## ottawamom

All the negative news about Airmiles. 

I plan on waiting a little longer and seeing what happens with the program in the next few months. My dream miles, I will use up as soon as I can and the cash miles I collect now I use regulary so they aren't an issue. 

I'm not going out of my way (at all) to collect at the moment. I don't have a crystal ball and have given up trying to figure out the path forward from these times we are in. I will sit and wait. A lot of impatient people will leave the program and that may be what Airmiles is after. These last few years have been quite lucrative. A few lean years and things may pick up again.


----------



## CanadianKrista

We decided to use the reminder of our dream miles to rent a cabana at Discovery Cove.  However I'm actually a bit short, so will be taking advantage of blue weekend at Sobeys, and doing a bit of a food bank donation for our very in need food banks to make up the difference.  After this, my account will be drained.....then I'll wait and see what is happening before deciding if I will continue to try to earn more miles for the future, or stick with PC.  My issue with PC is my need to limit to their gift cards/swap while doing groceries.  The whole "spend and bank" system doesn't really work well for us, So to do anything other than Disney is difficult.  They do have Air Canada gift cards I guess we could use towards a vacation.  I do like the flexibility of Airmiles, but with the ability to earn diminishing, it's hard to keep working at it.


----------



## hdrolfe

CanadianKrista said:


> We decided to use the reminder of our dream miles to rent a cabana at Discovery Cove.  However I'm actually a bit short, so will be taking advantage of blue weekend at Sobeys, and doing a bit of a food bank donation for our very in need food banks to make up the difference.  After this, my account will be drained.....then I'll wait and see what is happening before deciding if I will continue to try to earn more miles for the future, or stick with PC.  My issue with PC is my need to limit to their gift cards/swap while doing groceries.  The whole "spend and bank" system doesn't really work well for us, So to do anything other than Disney is difficult.  They do have Air Canada gift cards I guess we could use towards a vacation.  I do like the flexibility of Airmiles, but with the ability to earn diminishing, it's hard to keep working at it.



the only problem with the Air Canada giftcards is I think they are limited when you use them? You can only use two payment forms and you can't combine a bunch of cards, so two $500 cards wouldn't pay for some flights if you have multiple people going, or a package or whatever. Unless it's different for packages? I would make sure before you invest too much there though. 
I do like Disney cards since I tend to book direct and can use them to pay for meals and stuff on site.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> My issue with PC is my need to limit to their gift cards/swap while doing groceries. The whole "spend and bank" system doesn't really work well for us, So to do anything other than Disney is difficult. They do have Air Canada gift cards I guess we could use towards a vacation. I do like the flexibility of Airmiles, but with the ability to earn diminishing, it's hard to keep working at it.


I talked to dh about what we are going to do.  

I have decided that instead of swapping out for gc, I have opened up a savings account and as we are on the way home from shopping, I will transfer the money saved in groceries into the bank account.  That way we can just use it towards what we want with our cc.  I have nicknamed it so it goes into the correct savings as we have a few separate savings accounts for different things.  I didn't want to be stuck with all disney gc.  I'm obsessive about making sure that I keep track of the different savings accounts   so I know I'll be making sure to transfer the funds on our way home from shopping in the truck lol.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> the only problem with the Air Canada giftcards is I think they are limited when you use them? You can only use two payment forms and you can't combine a bunch of cards, so two $500 cards wouldn't pay for some flights if you have multiple people going, or a package or whatever. Unless it's different for packages? I would make sure before you invest too much there though.
> I do like Disney cards since I tend to book direct and can use them to pay for meals and stuff on site.


For flights yes, two forms of payment. However, you can use the gift cards towards payments on all inclusive vacation packages. I got confirmation of that from a local travel agent.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> All the negative news about Airmiles.
> 
> I plan on waiting a little longer and seeing what happens with the program in the next few months. My dream miles, I will use up as soon as I can and the cash miles I collect now I use regulary so they aren't an issue.
> 
> I'm not going out of my way (at all) to collect at the moment. I don't have a crystal ball and have given up trying to figure out the path forward from these times we are in. I will sit and wait. A lot of impatient people will leave the program and that may be what Airmiles is after. These last few years have been quite lucrative. A few lean years and things may pick up again.



I am taking the wait and see approach.

As far as the parent company’s stock going down. I agree part is due to Sobeys but all the markets are down right now so it’s not all because of that. IF AirMiles gets some new sponsors in replacement it’s price may spring back up.
Also the move for Sobeys to Scene+ makes sense for them since they own the scene+ program. So probably less of an “against Airmiles” and more of a “expand the program we already own”.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I received this email last week from Scene+.  As long as I can earn a good amount of points and be able to redeem them similarly like Air Miles, I will be happy. But I am still going to cancel my BMO AM mastercard.


----------



## bababear_50

So how many packages of Crispy Minis can you fit into a shopping cart?

Hugs Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Haha….I got 700AM yesterday just with my food bank run - doing regular groceries today with some more of the offers. I had Oreos, digestives, crackers and 36 crispy minis…..


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've got  57K miles in my Dream account.  I have always said if I need to get out fast I will order a bunch of WDW park tickets and save them for later...knowing that I will have to pay a little OOP in the future to use them.   My secondary plan would be to book myself a nice trip to Mexico.  There are a couple of really expensive resorts that I would love to go to and my miles would cover about half.

That said, I don't feel like AM is going anywhere.  I've been a member since day one....I don't recall when they started but it's been around 30 years.  Lots of changes over the years.  For sure there have been much better times with regard to collecting.  I went from taking 4years to earn enough for a WDW ticket to earning enough for 4-5 per year.  The peak for sure has been with this group.   I also collect PC points but those have always been predominantly saved up to cover my groceries during the winter when I have several weeks off of work.  I feel like PC is the same right now as AM....used to be tons of great offers but not so much now.  I used to be able to easily collect 20-25K a week or more....now I probably average 5-6K a week.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I've got  57K miles in my Dream account.  I have always said if I need to get out fast I will order a bunch of WDW park tickets and save them for later...knowing that I will have to pay a little OOP in the future to use them.   My secondary plan would be to book myself a nice trip to Mexico.  There are a couple of really expensive resorts that I would love to go to and my miles would cover about half.
> 
> That said, I don't feel like AM is going anywhere.  I've been a member since day one....I don't recall when they started but it's been around 30 years.  Lots of changes over the years.  For sure there have been much better times with regard to collecting.  I went from taking 4years to earn enough for a WDW ticket to earning enough for 4-5 per year.  The peak for sure has been with this group.   I also collect PC points but those have always been predominantly saved up to cover my groceries during the winter when I have several weeks off of work.  I feel like PC is the same right now as AM....used to be tons of great offers but not so much now.  I used to be able to easily collect 20-25K a week or more....now I probably average 5-6K a week.



Same, I’ve been an AM collector since 1994 and got the card because we lived near a Safeway. In the beginning it took a while to get enough for anything. This group had increased my AM collecting tremendously. I never used to try for the big promos but learned here it’s not as hard as it seemed. 
I only have about 5600 AM right now because I used redeemed for flights and hotel for 5 nights in Ottawa for the 4 of us for my nephew’s  wedding in August. 
Once the transition happens I’m thinking we’ll see some good offers from both programs to entice us to collect.


----------



## bababear_50

CanadianKrista said:


> Haha….I got 700AM yesterday just with my food bank run - doing regular groceries today with some more of the offers. I had Oreos, digestives, crackers and 36 crispy minis…..


LOL
Well i dropped by late last night and the team of new recruits were being shown how to bag the food drive bags.
They were pretty low so I decided to help them out.
I was able to get 90 bags into the cart and racked up 950 Airmiles plus the spend 125 get 100 Airmiles.
Ice cream cones turned into a different kind of shop.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Same here for being in the air miles game since it started.  

As for PC Optimum, those offers are not as great or consistent anymore.  For example, my SDM 20x offer this weekend is for $100 (!).  That used to be $50 consistently. I can barely do $60 at SDM when buying solely grocery items.  I just got my air miles on my MC for the month.  I earned 220 AM for this month and 62 of those were accelerator (3x) miles for shopping at partners (Sobeys, Shell). So when Sobeys leaves, my earning on my MC will be little most months. 

I wonder if/when air miles will be bringing back the bonus booms/boost?  If I don't have Sobeys, Lawtons, Mastercard, five offers will be REALLY difficult for me.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

kerreyn said:


> Agreed. My 'issue' right now is we have approximately 25,200 air miles ($2700.00), and I'm paranoid about the entire program going in the gutter, but I don't know what to do with the AMs. Normally we would use AMs to purchase Disney passes, but we were just in WDW in October, and DL in May, so we won't be going any time soon (3-4 years at least).
> 
> I was checking out the travel packages and cruises, and I *think* that for us, a cruise is a better bang for the buck. We have two different Visa cards both with Avion points (business and personal), plus a WestJet MasterCard, so airfare isn't much of an issue.  Unfortunately, the vacation packages all include air, so that feels like a waste of the AMs to me.
> 
> The cruises look decent, I've been looking at the Caribbean, Europe and Alaska, and now my head hurts, lol...
> 
> Help...


Oh i hear you!  My husband says he doesn't even care about the loss of the ~$3000 worth of AM at this point!!!  D:  
"It's complicated," he says.  "Used to give them my phone number, now it's a whole 3-ring circus to get some *points*. "
I don't blame him, nearly everything he has tried to use the AM online shopping portal for has been a disaster.  
Plus So many stores stopped using the program that it's hard to remember when to pull out the card or not!  
We have flights taken care of by the CC rewards, we have lodging, we aren't big on excursions... what the heck do we need the AM for? LOL
Visiting Disney really confirmed to us that we are so not interested in "vacations" where "managing our expectations while we enjoy amenities with 20k other humans" are in the same sentence!!!
But I like the camaraderie of our little group!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marcyleecorgan said:


> Oh i hear you!  My husband says he doesn't even care about the loss of the ~$3000 worth of AM at this point!!!  D:
> "It's complicated," he says.  "Used to give them my phone number, now it's a whole 3-ring circus to get some *points*. "
> I don't blame him, nearly everything he has tried to use the AM online shopping portal for has been a disaster.
> Plus So many stores stopped using the program that it's hard to remember when to pull out the card or not!
> We have flights taken care of by the CC rewards, we have lodging, we aren't big on excursions... what the heck do we need the AM for? LOL
> Visiting Disney really confirmed to us that we are so not interested in "vacations" where "managing our expectations while we enjoy amenities with 20k other humans" are in the same sentence!!!
> But I like the camaraderie of our little group!


Switch your account to Cash miles. That way when you redeem them, you can just put that money into a savings/travel fund and use it however you want to.  I still have 7,400 Dream miles after using 10,000 on our FL flights (!).  I have had our two AM accounts as Cash miles for a couple of years now and redeem them regularly.


----------



## marchingstar

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Switch your account to Cash miles. That way when you redeem them, you can just put that money into a savings/travel fund and use it however you want to.  I still have 7,400 Dream miles after using 10,000 on our FL flights (!).  I have had our two AM accounts as Cash miles for a couple of years now and redeem them regularly.


This is what I think I’ll do going forward too. It works for PC points and it feels less risky than letting a bunch of points sit through uncertain waters. Though I hope the experts here are right, and the program survives just fine.


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Yes. The gift card amount depends on the length of cruise, and the type of cabin you book, and is sent out approx 2 weeks after you get home from the cruise. However, the timing may change now that the GCs are being sent electronically.





tinkerone said:


> The value of the gift card you get actually depends on what you pay for your cruise.  Of course, the price of the cruise does reflect in the length of cruise and type of cabin.  I have had several price reductions on our RCL cruises and have had the GC value reduced a few times.  Rather save a few hundred on the cruise and loss $10 on the GC but they always want me to be aware of the change.  The price paid is the main reason I'm getting $500 for two weeks in a balcony cabin on RCL and $1600 for three ocean view cabins for one week on DCL.
> I have found that while the cruises offered through Costco travel are a good value because they are the same cost as the cruise line directly, the other travel options are seldom very good.  I have always found a better price somewhere else even when I include the GC so keep that in mind if your looking for a AI through Costco.


Thanks for the information Kerreyn and Tinkerone!  I will have to remember to look at Costco the next time we book a cruise.  We'd like to go again in 2-3 years.




ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Switch your account to Cash miles. That way when you redeem them, you can just put that money into a savings/travel fund and use it however you want to.  I still have 7,400 Dream miles after using 10,000 on our FL flights (!).  I have had our two AM accounts as Cash miles for a couple of years now and redeem them regularly.



I switched to Cash Miles in October 2019 and do the very same thing.  I use them when I purchase groceries, and then take that amount out of our grocery fund and put it into a travel fund.  $10 short of $5,100 right now.  My goal was $3,500 a year but the pandemic pushed that down.


----------



## bababear_50

Last Day for Blue weekend at Sobeys & Foodland.
Picked up a supply of Finish Dishwashing Tablets ,,not a terribly bad price 55 Tablets for $14.99 buy 2 get 60 Airmiles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

OT question.....

So my oldest DD has a great new job and it involves a fair bit of travel.  Some components of the travel the company deals with and pays directly.  There are other things that DD has to pay for and get reimbursed for....... this weeks trip hotel, car, food.  I have suggested that she get a credit card, strictly for work, that gives some sort of rewards.  What cards are out there that give rewards but are no annual fee (preferably) or a very low fee?  She has looked a little and so far only found annual fees of $139 or more.   I'm not really sure that she knows what sort of reward she would want.  

Thanks!


----------



## Eveningsong

dancin Disney style said:


> OT question.....
> 
> So my oldest DD has a great new job and it involves a fair bit of travel.  Some components of the travel the company deals with and pays directly.  There are other things that DD has to pay for and get reimbursed for....... this weeks trip hotel, car, food.  I have suggested that she get a credit card, strictly for work, that gives some sort of rewards.  What cards are out there that give rewards but are no annual fee (preferably) or a very low fee?  She has looked a little and so far only found annual fees of $139 or more.   I'm not really sure that she knows what sort of reward she would want.
> 
> Thanks!


I suggest the scene no fee card with Scotia bank


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> OT question.....
> 
> So my oldest DD has a great new job and it involves a fair bit of travel.  Some components of the travel the company deals with and pays directly.  There are other things that DD has to pay for and get reimbursed for....... this weeks trip hotel, car, food.  I have suggested that she get a credit card, strictly for work, that gives some sort of rewards.  What cards are out there that give rewards but are no annual fee (preferably) or a very low fee?  She has looked a little and so far only found annual fees of $139 or more.   I'm not really sure that she knows what sort of reward she would want.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually just changed over my Visa at CIBC to a Dividend Credit card with no annual fee and you earn rewards.  Now that is all I can tell you because I just did it now.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> OT question.....
> 
> So my oldest DD has a great new job and it involves a fair bit of travel.  Some components of the travel the company deals with and pays directly.  There are other things that DD has to pay for and get reimbursed for....... this weeks trip hotel, car, food.  I have suggested that she get a credit card, strictly for work, that gives some sort of rewards.  What cards are out there that give rewards but are no annual fee (preferably) or a very low fee?  She has looked a little and so far only found annual fees of $139 or more.   I'm not really sure that she knows what sort of reward she would want.
> 
> Thanks!



BMO Airmiles MC gives AM and no fee (the basic BMO card, not the higher level one). CIBC Dividend Visa give a % back as cash and no fee. Otherwise I'd look at what points plans she'd want to boost and go from there. I think there is an aeroplan card as well.


----------



## mort1331

Lots of good suggestions...I will add the PC Mastercard is no fee as well


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> Lots of good suggestions...I will add the PC Mastercard is no fee as well


LOL.....that would be employer related.  



hdrolfe said:


> BMO Airmiles MC gives AM and no fee (the basic BMO card, not the higher level one). CIBC Dividend Visa give a % back as cash and no fee. Otherwise I'd look at what points plans she'd want to boost and go from there. I think there is an aeroplan card as well.


She will likely only be flying AC and WJ.  She has signed up for both programs.  Of course I'm thinking she should go for travel based rewards as I don't see her ever spending money on a vacation.  However, a cash back might be a good option for her.



Eveningsong said:


> I suggest the scene no fee card with Scotia bank


She used to go out  a lot (as in far too much) and had thousands of Scene points but I think those days are over.    It's a good idea though....who doesn't like a free movie and I know there are some other options now.  Thanks.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL.....that would be employer related.
> 
> 
> She will likely only be flying AC and WJ.  She has signed up for both programs.  Of course I'm thinking she should go for travel based rewards as I don't see her ever spending money on a vacation.  However, a cash back might be a good option for her.
> 
> 
> She used to go out  a lot (as in far too much) and had thousands of Scene points but I think those days are over.    It's a good idea though....who doesn't like a free movie and I know there are some other options now.  Thanks.



Scene is travel based now too.
https://www.sceneplus.ca/


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Scene is travel based now too.
> https://www.sceneplus.ca/


She texted me last night to say that something travel based would be her preference.  She would like to be able to get a free flight.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> She texted me last night to say that something travel based would be her preference.  She would like to be able to get a free flight.


I am in kind of in the same boat here,,, however I am looking for hotel accommodations.
I am thinking Expedia might work for me,,, thus I am thinking of going with Scotia Bank.
Thinking maybe the Scotia Scene Visa No fee ,, earn 5,000 first three months when you spend $750.

https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/personal/credit-cards/visa/scene-card.html
OR
https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/personal/credit-cards/american-express/no-fee-amex-card.html

A lot of this is dependent on what type of program scene+ runs with it's new sponsors ,


I do like the PC program but it doesn't offer me the rewards I am looking for,

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> She texted me last night to say that something travel based would be her preference.  She would like to be able to get a free flight.



aeroplan or westjet but then you are limited to those carriers, airmiles but who knows if the value is there (flights seem extra pricey now!) or scene+ since they partner with expedia for the travel rewards. But then, as with airmiles, you are booking 3rd party so changes have to be through them.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> aeroplan or westjet but then you are limited to those carriers, airmiles but who knows if the value is there (flights seem extra pricey now!) or scene+ since they partner with expedia for the travel rewards. But then, as with airmiles, you are booking 3rd party so changes have to be through them.


Oh Boy
Making any type of change through Expedia just turned me right off my own ideas ,,,ignore my above post. 
Good thing I have a few months to figure this out.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just a heads up about currently booking with 3rd party vendors right now.  Even though you may have paid and have a reservation, I have been hearing horror stories of over sold flights, and overbooked hotels where they will only give room to those guests that booked through the actual company and NOT value the third party vendor.  It seems to be a very buyer beware outlook right now.  

Here is a current story from this past weekend.  

We had family flying in from Atlantic Canada to meet us in E-Town for the Garth Concert!  They had booked their flights through Wj...so they were all good there.  We met them at the airport to pick them up.  They were staying at the same hotel as the rest of us, but they had booked their room through expedia.  Guess what....they didn't get their room they paid for.  As the hotel gave rooms to those who booked either through their corporate website OR called in ( which is what we did) as we didn't want to not have a hotel room with 120,000 people trying to find accommodations in the city close to the venue or train system to access the venue.  

Just another thing to " consider" when looking at points and using 3rd party vendors right now and the mess with travelling right now.


----------



## ottawamom

Third party booking issues are not just a pandemic problem. The hotel chains have treated 3rd party bookings this way for years.

I'm definitely in the "direct with supplier" booking option these days as they seem to have the best refund/change policies.


----------



## bababear_50

My sons and I discussed a few options for Travel rewards going forward.....
So apparently money is golden right now. .......................
My solution

Off to look at the flyers.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

email offer from Shell
*Get 50
AIR MILES® Bonus Miles*
when you spend $20 or more in-store.

Offer valid June 30 – July 13, 2022.
Terms & Conditions


Offer valid June 30 to July 13, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you complete a purchase of a minimum $20 on qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). Valid on in-store purchases only. Maximum 50 Bonus Miles per transaction per collector account. Maximum one transaction per one week. A "week" is defined as the period from each Monday at 00:00:00 during the promotion period, until the following Sunday at 23:59:59. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks after the end of the promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

Hugs 
Mel​


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't have any flights currently booked but I got an email from Air Canada with a bunch of blah blah explanations of why things are the way they are right now, and a note that they apologize for the flights they are about to cancel in July and August. I guess I won't be booking any last minute summer trips! I hope no one here is impacted. I know this isn't really AM related, I wasn't sure where to put it though. 

"However, to bring about the level of operational stability we need, with reluctance, we are now making meaningful reductions to our schedule in July and August in order to reduce passenger volumes and flows to a level we believe the air transport system can accommodate."


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I don't have any flights currently booked but I got an email from Air Canada with a bunch of blah blah explanations of why things are the way they are right now, and a note that they apologize for the flights they are about to cancel in July and August. I guess I won't be booking any last minute summer trips! I hope no one here is impacted. I know this isn't really AM related, I wasn't sure where to put it though.
> 
> "However, to bring about the level of operational stability we need, with reluctance, we are now making meaningful reductions to our schedule in July and August in order to reduce passenger volumes and flows to a level we believe the air transport system can accommodate."


*Hubby was just on the phone with our daughter and while she was whining at him for over 40 minutes he got a text that was over 4 pages long stating **similar* *things, signed** by the President of Air Canada's via his Aeroplan #.

I think the main take-away message for any upcoming travel is "buckle up and prepare for things to not go as planned!"*


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> I don't have any flights currently booked but I got an email from Air Canada with a bunch of blah blah explanations of why things are the way they are right now, and a note that they apologize for the flights they are about to cancel in July and August. I guess I won't be booking any last minute summer trips! I hope no one here is impacted. I know this isn't really AM related, I wasn't sure where to put it though.
> 
> "However, to bring about the level of operational stability we need, with reluctance, we are now making meaningful reductions to our schedule in July and August in order to reduce passenger volumes and flows to a level we believe the air transport system can accommodate."



Yikes! We are flying Vancouver to Ottawa on Air Canada first week of August for my nephew’s wedding. I haven’t received anything from them at all!  Flights are booked through AirMiles. Hopefully all goes as planned.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I got the same and promptly freaked out.  We have flights to Newfoundland in July (via Montreal) and fly Toronto to MCO in August. I will be obsessively checking for flight changes and cancellations now.


----------



## hdrolfe

It's on CBC now https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/air-canada-flights-july-august-reductions-1.6506451
From the article:

"The changes would see Air Canada reduce its schedule by 77 round trips — or 154 flights — on average, each day during the months of July and August."

""Three routes will be temporarily suspended between Montreal and Pittsburgh, Baltimore and Kelowna and one from Toronto to Fort McMurray," Fitzpatrick said.

Most flights affected by the changes are out of its Toronto and Montreal hubs, he said.
"These will be mostly frequency reductions, affecting primarily evening and late-night flights by smaller aircraft, on transborder and domestic routes," he said.

But he said "international flights are unaffected, with a few timing changes to reduce flying at peak times and even out the customer flow.""


----------



## bababear_50

An offer that actually worked for Shell and posted right away!
And the car got a wash.
June 30, 2022

50 MILES WITH $20 IN-STORE
+50


----------



## mort1331

HAPPY CANADA DAY ALL...ENJOY AND CELEBRATE OUR WONDERFUL COUNTRY


----------



## kimbert

Happy Canada day all, I just got myself all caught up again after being away for a bit.

Regarding Scene+, we both have old scene cards anyway, because sometimes we'd book cineplex tickets, so it will just require showing that card/app/screenshot at Sobeys instead of our AM cards. I don't think it'll change the way I shop, not right away. But I'm open to finding some good points deals being the Atlantic Canadian guinea pigs =)

On a different note... we are just finally getting the Disney tickle back in our brains, and would feel comfortable booking a trip next spring. Now I've avoided all travel stuff for over 2 years, so I'm out of the game! I have lots of dream miles that I had hoped would go toward AM Hotel at Pop Century, and AM flights (which is what I did in 2019 for the never-happened 2020 trip - we still have leftover passes whch we'll upgrade OOP). I found some AM flights that I think would work but I can't seem to find Pop century on AM hotels. AM vacation packages only show trips for This Month! We are not "last-minute-booking-deals" folks. We are "plan-so-very-far-ahead" folks. Should I call personal shopper since it's so far out? Or am I missing something?

Thanks for your direction and advice!


----------



## Eveningsong

kimbert said:


> Happy Canada day all, I just got myself all caught up again after being away for a bit.
> 
> Regarding Scene+, we both have old scene cards anyway, because sometimes we'd book cineplex tickets, so it will just require showing that card/app/screenshot at Sobeys instead of our AM cards. I don't think it'll change the way I shop, not right away. But I'm open to finding some good points deals being the Atlantic Canadian guinea pigs =)
> 
> On a different note... we are just finally getting the Disney tickle back in our brains, and would feel comfortable booking a trip next spring. Now I've avoided all travel stuff for over 2 years, so I'm out of the game! I have lots of dream miles that I had hoped would go toward AM Hotel at Pop Century, and AM flights (which is what I did in 2019 for the never-happened 2020 trip - we still have leftover passes whch we'll upgrade OOP). I found some AM flights that I think would work but I can't seem to find Pop century on AM hotels. AM vacation packages only show trips for This Month! We are not "last-minute-booking-deals" folks. We are "plan-so-very-far-ahead" folks. Should I call personal shopper since it's so far out? Or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for your direction and advice!


Are you searching under Lake Buena Vista, or Orlando for Pop Century.  Disney hotels are under Lake Buena Vista.
I find sometimes Disney hotels are available with  air miles, and sometimes they are not.  You just have to keep trying.  Play around with your dates too.


----------



## kimbert

Eveningsong said:


> Are you searching under Lake Buena Vista, or Orlando for Pop Century.  Disney hotels are under Lake Buena Vista.
> I find sometimes Disney hotels are available with  air miles, and sometimes they are not.  You just have to keep trying.  Play around with your dates too.


When I booked in 2019 I found it using Pop Century by name. But when I use Lake Buena Vista, there's not very many Disney-owned properties. Perhaps it's just too far out. Okay thanks.


----------



## Eveningsong

kimbert said:


> When I booked in 2019 I found it using Pop Century by name. But when I use Lake Buena Vista, there's not very many Disney-owned properties. Perhaps it's just too far out. Okay thanks.


I was just playing around on the air miles website and I do not see any Disney hotels available in 2023.  I do see Swan, Dolphin and Swan Reserve as well as the new Drury Hotel in Lake Buena Vista.  

There are some Disney hotels available in December 2022.  Pop was available in the middle of December 2022.


----------



## kimbert

Thanks, all the dates I played around with also gave Swan and Dolphin. Only found a few days at AoA in August. I guess they just haven't released AM dates for 2023. Thanks for trying!


----------



## bababear_50

Spend $30 get 30 AM Metro (plus 15 bonus AM if buying selection or Irresistible $15 )
Not a big earner but I think I'll pick up some fresh Fruit & Veggies, humus and cheese for my oldest son.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I had spend $40 +40, $5 +5, $5 +5. Did all three and forgot to do the Irresistible offer. I'll go back and do that one on Monday. BTW the in app offer at Metro this week is for Bull Eye BBQ sauce. It's on sale for $2.99 the in app offer gives you $2 off that so .99 for a bottle, pretty good deal.


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> I had spend $40 +40, $5 +5, $5 +5. Did all three and forgot to do the Irresistible offer. I'll go back and do that one on Monday. BTW the in app offer at Metro this week is for Bull Eye BBQ sauce. It's on sale for $2.99 the in app offer gives you $2 off that so .99 for a bottle, pretty good deal.


I was just checking the scene plus rewards out and see they have $50.00 Sobeys, and $50.00 Fresh co physical gift cards available $50.00 card for 5,000 scene points per card.


----------



## bababear_50

So for Scene+ how do you figure out how many points things cost?


----------



## Eveningsong

First you need a scene card.  You can download the Scene app, or go to the scene website and set up your online account with your scene number.  Log in and follow the prompts to the reward section.  https://www.sceneplus.ca/

At the beginning of every month you can load the bonus offers to your profile to earn more scene points.

We have the Scotiabank scene credit card (no fee), and the scene debit cards to earn additional scene points.
-----------------------------------------------
This is posted on the scene website
Grocery, plus more ways to earn are coming to a location near you in 2022/2023​Scene+ points will be available at grocery, pharmacy and liquor stores including Sobeys, Safeway, Foodland, Foodland & Participating Co-ops, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle Béry, Voilà by Sobeys, Voilà by Safeway, Voilà par IGA, Lawtons Drugs, Needs Convenience, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor and Thrifty Foods Liquor.


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> First you need a scene card.  You can download the Scene app, or go to the scene website and set up your online account with your scene number.  Log in and follow the prompts to the reward section.  https://www.sceneplus.ca/
> 
> At the beginning of every month you can load the bonus offers to your profile to earn more scene points.
> 
> We have the Scotiabank scene credit card (no fee), and the scene debit cards to earn additional scene points.


Hi Hon
I got the card and am able to log in but I just couldn't figure out how much each Scene+ point was actually worth in dollar terms.

This is what I found




Scene+ Travel, Powered by Expedia​How it works​
Earn 3 points for every $1 you spend on your hotel and car rental with Scene+ Travel, Powered by Expedia.^
Redeem 100 points for every $1 toward your next vacation when you book with Scene+ Travel, Powered by Expedia.
Not enough points? You have the flexibility to pay for travel your way, with points, any payment card, or a mix of both.
What happens next?​Once your booking is completed you will receive a confirmation email with your booking details. You can also head back to Scene+ Travel to view your itinerary under My Trips.

So every $1.00 has a value of 100 scene points.?
So 5000 scene points is worth 50$... Is that right?

Sorry this is all new to me,,,going to take awhile.
It's ok it took me years to understand the Airmiles program.
LOL


----------



## Eveningsong

Eveningsong said:


> First you need a scene card.  You can download the Scene app, or go to the scene website and set up your online account with your scene number.  Log in and follow the prompts to the reward section.  https://www.sceneplus.ca/
> 
> At the beginning of every month you can load the bonus offers to your profile to earn more scene points.
> 
> We have the Scotiabank scene credit card (no fee), and the scene debit cards to earn additional scene points.
> -----------------------------------------------
> This is posted on the scene website
> Grocery, plus more ways to earn are coming to a location near you in 2022/2023​Scene+ points will be available at grocery, pharmacy and liquor stores including Sobeys, Safeway, Foodland, Foodland & Participating Co-ops, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, IGA, Les Marchés Tradition, Rachelle Béry, Voilà by Sobeys, Voilà by Safeway, Voilà par IGA, Lawtons Drugs, Needs Convenience, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor and Thrifty Foods Liquor.


You can use your scene points for travel or a combination of scene points and dollars to book your hotel accommodation under rewards.  Log in, Click on Rewards, Click on Travel, Page down and click on Learn More under Ways to Redeem.

Book Scene+ Travel now
Then click on


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> *So every $1.00 has a value of 100 scene points.?
> So 5000 scene points is worth 50$... Is that right?*
> 
> Sorry this is all new to me,,,going to take awhile.
> It's ok it took me years to understand the Airmiles program.
> LOL


That is my question as well. Cashing in....

95 AM ~ $10
10000 PC point ~ $10
Scene+ ???


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> That is my question as well. Cashing in....
> 
> 95 AM ~ $10
> 10000 PC point ~ $10
> Scene+ ???


Yep
that will be the deciding factor for me along with what type of grocery deals they have.
Hugs Hon
Mel

Rexall Be Well is 
Every *25,000 points* = $10 redeemable value.


----------



## hdrolfe

1000 scene pts = $10

At least when I've redeemed at Swiss Chalet, or Harveys.


----------



## bababear_50

So 
I just made my first Scene+ purchase
Harvey's dinner
total cost $22.58
Total scene+ points =90


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> So
> I just made my first Scene+ purchase
> Harvey's dinner
> total cost $22.58
> Total scene+ points =90



They often have bonuses, you should look on your account (there is one for 15X the points at Harveys, I'm not sure if they are unique to everyone, and sadly you have to load them). I do think they are at least good and post instantly.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> They often have bonuses, you should look on your account (there is one for 15X the points at Harveys, I'm not sure if they are unique to everyone, and sadly you have to load them). I do think they are at least good and post instantly.


Yep I had it loaded and 90 is what we got.


----------



## ottawamom

I guess I'm going to have to learn a whole other language (scene points). I'll start with getting a scene card. Baby steps...


----------



## Gigi22

Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  Air Miles has a Disneyland contest for Gold and Onyx members ending at 11:59 p.m. tonight.  Prize is a trip to Disneyland for four.


----------



## ottawamom

Signed up for it on all my cards!


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Gigi22 I just signed up.
I've never been to Disneyland,  ,fingers & toes crossed.
Thanks Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I signed up my card but didn't sign up my Mom's card as the rules say the card holder has to be the winner.  My sister and I are sure that our 90 year old Mom doesn't want to go to Disneyland so we hope I win.


----------



## Gigi22

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Gigi22 I just signed up.
> I've never been to Disneyland,  ,fingers & toes crossed.
> Thanks Hugs
> Mel


Was there once with DH.  Being a boy from western Canada, it was the fulfillment of one of his childhood dreams.


----------



## AngelDisney

Gigi22 said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  Air Miles has a Disneyland contest for Gold and Onyx members ending at 11:59 p.m. tonight.  Prize is a trip to Disneyland for four.


Thanks for the reminder! I had to verify my email address to see the contest link.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hi everyone . I read but not a lot of energy to post right now . We got home Friday and DD and I ended up sick yesterday and yep 3/5 down today . I think #4 is down too as he’s napped all day. 
I have never been in so much pain. We have more strep like symptoms but I have a rash and it is the most painful thing ever. About 20% get a rash acc to my quick google search. My clothes hurt horribly. I had a rash reaction after babe 4 was born very similar . 
So keep us in your thoughts pls. 
We had a great trip tho. Will report in when I get a bit stronger . 
Hugs and love to all


----------



## bgula

Gigi22 said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  Air Miles has a Disneyland contest for Gold and Onyx members ending at 11:59 p.m. tonight.  Prize is a trip to Disneyland for four.


Looked on airmiles.ca and can't find any reference to such a contest.  Can anyone post a link?

Never mind - googled and found it on facebook.  Guess I've already opted in, though I don't remember entering.


----------



## AngelDisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hi everyone . I read but not a lot of energy to post right now . We got home Friday and DD and I ended up sick yesterday and yep 3/5 down today . I think #4 is down too as he’s napped all day.
> I have never been in so much pain. We have more strep like symptoms but I have a rash and it is the most painful thing ever. About 20% get a rash acc to my quick google search. My clothes hurt horribly. I had a rash reaction after babe 4 was born very similar .
> So keep us in your thoughts pls.
> We had a great trip tho. Will report in when I get a bit stronger .
> Hugs and love to all


----------



## marchingstar

Gigi22 said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  Air Miles has a Disneyland contest for Gold and Onyx members ending at 11:59 p.m. tonight.  Prize is a trip to Disneyland for four.


I’d love for someone here to win!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick check in with Airmiles CHAT ,,,, It's been 5 months since I bought my BBQ and she kindly posted the 90 Bonus Airmiles.

Hugs Mel
Now off to put more cream on my face,, somehow I got a mild sunburn while gardening yesterday.


----------



## bababear_50

Shell Gift Card offers have changed
Mastercard Gaming Worldwide - $50, PlayStation Store - $50, Apple - $50, Instacart - $100, Boston Pizza - $50, Moxies - $50, Uber Eats - $50, HBC - $50


20 Bonus Miles
Buy 1 participating Gift Card in-store*
Ends Sun, Sep 4


Terms + Conditions​Offer valid July 4 – September 4, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any of the following Gift Cards: Mastercard Gaming Worldwide - $50, PlayStation Store - $50, Apple - $50, Instacart - $100, Boston Pizza - $50, Moxies - $50, Uber Eats - $50, HBC - $50. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

**********************************************************************************************************************************
Confectionery, salted snacks, ice cream, fast food
Terms + Conditions​5 Bonus Miles
Buy 2 or more select snacks in-store*
Ends Sun, Sep 4


Offer valid July 4, 2022 to September 4, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you buy any 2 products from the bread/bakery, snacks (i.e. confectionery, salted snacks, ice cream, fast food), fountain (cold drink) or packaged drink (bottled or canned) categories, AND get an additional 10 Bonus Miles when the above purchase includes at least 1 item from the following list of products: Coca Cola 500ml, Coke with Coffee 355ml, Coke Taste the Track 355ml, Powerade 710 - 946ml, Glaceau Vitamin Water 591ml, Smartwater 591ml, Nestea 500ml, Gold Peak 547ml, Peace Tea 695ml, Minute Maid 355ml, or Red Bull 250 ml. Maximum 15 Bonus Miles from this offer per 12-hour period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.
*********************************************************************************************************************************************
10 Bonus Miles

Buy 2 or more select snacks or beverages including a participating Coke product in-store*
Ends Sun, Sep 4
Coca Cola 500ml, Coke with Coffee 355ml, Coke Taste the Track 355ml, Powerade 710 - 946ml, Glaceau Vitamin Water 591ml, Smartwater 591ml, Nestea 500ml, Gold Peak 547ml, Peace Tea 695ml, Minute Maid 355ml, or Red Bull 250 ml
Terms + Conditions​Offer valid July 4, 2022 to September 4, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 5 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you buy any 2 products from the bread/bakery, snacks (i.e. confectionery, salted snacks, ice cream, fast food), fountain (cold drink) or packaged drink (bottled or canned) categories, AND get an additional 10 Bonus Miles when the above purchase includes at least 1 item from the following list of products: Coca Cola 500ml, Coke with Coffee 355ml, Coke Taste the Track 355ml, Powerade 710 - 946ml, Glaceau Vitamin Water 591ml, Smartwater 591ml, Nestea 500ml, Gold Peak 547ml, Peace Tea 695ml, Minute Maid 355ml, or Red Bull 250 ml. Maximum 15 Bonus Miles from this offer per 12-hour period. A valid AIR MILES Card must be presented/Collector Number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks post transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your Collector Account.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Shell Canada Products. The Shell logo is a trademark of Shell Brands International AG. Used under license.
********************************************************************************************************************************************

This appears on the Airmiles site so no longer email specific
50 Bonus Miles
Spend $20+ on qualifying non-fuel products in a single transaction in-store*
Ends Wed, Jul 13

Excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law
Terms + Conditions​Offer valid June 30 – July 13, 2022 at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus MilesTM when you complete a purchase of a minimum $20 on qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). Valid on in-store purchases only. Maximum 50 Bonus Miles per transaction per collector number. Maximum one (1) transaction per week. A “week” is defined as the period from each Monday at 00:00:00 during the promotion period, until the following Sunday at 23:59:59. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks after the end of the promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.
******************************************************************************************************************************************
25 Bonus Miles
when you buy a Shell Car Wash Flex Pass. *
Ends Sun, Sep 4
Terms + Conditions​Offer valid July 4 – September 4, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 25 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any Car Wash Flex Pass (5, 10 or 20). One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianKrista

Ugh.  I used the personal shopper to get a Cabana for Discovery Cove for August.  The numbers were dwindling for our date, so I was getting nervous it wouldn't be processed on time.  They purchased it yesterday, and I was so happy until I actually looked at the reservation - they booked it under the shopper's name, not mine!  You need photo ID for Discovery Cove reservations, there is no way I will actually get to use this.  I've emailed them again, I really hope they can fix this up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> Ugh. I used the personal shopper to get a Cabana for Discovery Cove for August. The numbers were dwindling for our date, so I was getting nervous it wouldn't be processed on time. They purchased it yesterday, and I was so happy until I actually looked at the reservation - they booked it under the shopper's name, not mine! You need photo ID for Discovery Cove reservations, there is no way I will actually get to use this. I've emailed them again, I really hope they can fix this up.


Good lord   I know and understand that mistakes happen ( I am definitely NOT perfect  and can make some pretty hair brained mistakes) but YIKES!!!!  I hope they get it sorted before your holiday!!!  I would have them on speed dial and contacting them 2-3 times a day about it.  Make yourself a pest.  That really freaking SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Oh I wish I had more dream miles... they FINALLY!! brought back Canadian entertainment 

Toronto Zoo, Wonderland, La Ronde, West Edmonton Mall?, African Lion Safari...


----------



## trish4bruce

CanadianKrista said:


> I think we are likely done with airmiles collecting when Sobeys leaves as well - I will focus on PC.  However we will have a great summer this year thanks partly to airmiles (and PC).  Booked AM Disney tickets in 2019 -used PC points (in the form of Disney gift cards) to move them to this year and add genie+. Booked flights to Florida and Newfoundland on AM this summer.  Got Universal AM tickets.  MNSSHP tickets with the  Personal Shopper.  Just ordered Wonderland tickets with fast lane plus with personal shopper.  Have paid hotel deposit, memory maker and photos on the starcruiser with PC. And have a stockpile of PC paid gift cards for Savi’s and food and souvenirs  and ILL for the Disney portion of our trip!  I am down to 4000AM from over 80000, but it is all worth it!


Can I ask how long it took you to receive your tickets that your ordered through your personal shopper?  I have just ordered last minute Disney tickets through a personal shopper and I am worried I will not get them in enough time to book the park reservation before we arrive or before the parks are all booked up.  Our tickets are for Disney parks between July 18 and 22nd.


----------



## ElCray

trish4bruce said:


> Can I ask how long it took you to receive your tickets that your ordered through your personal shopper?  I have just ordered last minute Disney tickets through a personal shopper and I am worried I will not get them in enough time to book the park reservation before we arrive or before the parks are all booked up.  Our tickets are for Disney parks between July 18 and 22nd.


I've gotten mine really quickly - within 24 hours for my last MNSSHP!


----------



## CanadianKrista

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good lord   I know and understand that mistakes happen ( I am definitely NOT perfect  and can make some pretty hair brained mistakes) but YIKES!!!!  I hope they get it sorted before your holiday!!!  I would have them on speed dial and contacting them 2-3 times a day about it.  Make yourself a pest.  That really freaking SUCKS!!!!!


I think they got it fixed up.  They say they called Discovery Cove and made sure my name was on the reservation and a note was on the file about it.  Fingers crossed it goes smoothly when I arrive!


----------



## CanadianKrista

trish4bruce said:


> Can I ask how long it took you to receive your tickets that your ordered through your personal shopper?  I have just ordered last minute Disney tickets through a personal shopper and I am worried I will not get them in enough time to book the park reservation before we arrive or before the parks are all booked up.  Our tickets are for Disney parks between July 18 and 22nd.


Not long - I think the MNSSP tickets were about 1-2 days, my Wonderland tickets about the same.  MY discovery Cove Cabana was the longest, and I think that's because I approved the request right before the long weekend!


----------



## bababear_50

Unless *My Offers* are half decent there is nothing in the flyers for me this week.
Have a great day everyone.
Hugs
Mel
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?categoryID=2&status=upcoming


----------



## Pumpkin1172

CanadianKrista said:


> I think they got it fixed up. They say they called Discovery Cove and made sure my name was on the reservation and a note was on the file about it. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly when I arrive!


I am crossing my fingers for you that it goes smooth!!!!  Have fun.  That is one place I would LOVE to visit!


----------



## Lockedout

Hi all  ..... dancin Disney style here.....for some reason I can't access my account and it's been like this for several days.  There is a thing up at the top of the page that says I need to  reconfirm my account.  It then gives me the option to resend an email to do this.  Well, I have clicked on it a dozen times and never get the email.  Anyone have any idea as to what I can do to get my account back open?

I don't even have a spam folder so the email isn't going there and anyway, before I regularly got email notifications from the Dis.  I finally resorted to opening this account just get in here to ask.

HELP


----------



## bababear_50

Lockedout said:


> Hi all  ..... dancin Disney style here.....for some reason I can't access my account and it's been like this for several days.  There is a thing up at the top of the page that says I need to  reconfirm my account.  It then gives me the option to resend an email to do this.  Well, I have clicked on it a dozen times and never get the email.  Anyone have any idea as to what I can do to get my account back open?
> 
> I don't even have a spam folder so the email isn't going there and anyway, before I regularly got email notifications from the Dis.  I finally resorted to opening this account just get in here to ask.
> 
> HELP


Hi Hon
Have you tried posting down on Tec Support page?

https://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/


Looks like other people have had the same problem
https://www.disboards.com/threads/had-to-create-a-new-account.3888035/

Someone suggested contacting
CarolMN​
Or

@Dan Murphy

Or

@WebmasterMaryJo
Regards
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Good morning
Just a heads up
I have no *My Offers* in my account.
Called the call center for My Offers ,,they apologized and awarded me a bonus of 50 Airmiles.
Say it's probably a technical glitch. 

You must always show your AIR MILES Card at checkout when redeeming offers. If you require further assistance, you can contact the myOffers Customer Service Centre by MyOffersContactCentre@Sobeys.com or by phone at 1-844-896-3337. The myOffers Contact Centre is open Monday - Sunday from 7:00 am - 10:00 pm


Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

I'm bummed. I only generally do Shell (when convenient), Amazon and Foodland ....all other retailers are a drive and a half away. This morning, the Foodland in the next town had a fire and is closed for the foreseeable future. Looks like any airmiles I might have gotten have taken a hit.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Have you tried posting down on Tec Support page?
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/
> 
> 
> Looks like other people have had the same problem
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/had-to-create-a-new-account.3888035/
> 
> Someone suggested contacting
> CarolMN​
> Or
> 
> @Dan Murphy
> 
> Or
> 
> @WebmasterMaryJo
> Regards
> Mel


I'm back...thanks Mel!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm back...thanks Mel!!!!!


She's Back!
Yeah!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I'm bummed. I only generally do Shell (when convenient), Amazon and Foodland ....all other retailers are a drive and a half away. This morning, the Foodland in the next town had a fire and is closed for the foreseeable future. Looks like any airmiles I might have gotten have taken a hit.


So sorry Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> She's Back!
> Yeah!
> View attachment 682545


It was so stressful....so many comments that I had to keep to myself  

Seriously though....it was not a good time.  I dislike tech issues and I'm getting them from my IPhone which is more than enough.  The DIS needs to be functioning.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well...my account access seems to be an intermittent problem.  I was locked out again this morning but now I'm back again   Fun times!

So my Sobeys spend offer is a really nice one 290/$150....only problem is I was planning not to shop this week except for 4-5 items.  Don't know what to do?????   I don't really need any meat, my freezer is fairly well stocked right now.  I do need a few pharmacy type items but Sobeys doesn't have a great selection and the prices are way too high.   I've scanned the flyer 4 times trying to put together enough of a list to make the $150....not sure I can do it.  I hate the thought of wasting this offer....last time I had it I got repeats of it for a couple of weeks and my feeling was that it was because I was using it.


----------



## ottawamom

290 AM = $30. Put $30 into your vacation fund and call it a day. Don't go spending money you weren't planning on just because of an offer. Just my thought on the matter.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> 290 AM = $30. Put $30 into your vacation fund and call it a day. Don't go spending money you weren't planning on just because of an offer. Just my thought on the matter.


Excellent idea! Thanks


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...llowing-widespread-wireless-outage/ar-AAZma3H

Internet/Cable is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Out all day!
Good to be back on line!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*no internet or cable in our house yet,  or for our son and his very pregnant wife in orillia (she's been super bored all day apparently ) I finally got cell service around 10 since I'm with Fido. Hubby is with Bell so he's been burning thru his data keeping all of his customers up and running (the ones not on Roger lines!) 
Couldn't do any shopping today unless I had cash,  passed several gas stations on the way back from my treatment that were simply closed and the traffic lights weren't working in our city at 7:45 (they had that fixed by 10:30 when I got back)  couldn't listen to my podcasts since Android auto wasn't available.  SOOO many first world problems!

Mocha needs to be weighed regularly and since she hates the crate i refuse to take her to the vet just for that.  I did my research, found a great baby scale (same one the vet uses)  online thru indigo, bought a gift card and then used it to buy the scale late last night.  Miles for both transactions have already posted and it's not even been shipped yet! *


----------



## bababear_50

I got this email today

​
Until *August 1*, you can get​







​
on *every transaction* of $30 or more through *airmilesshops.ca.**​


​
So go ahead and crank up the fun this summer with more Miles on everything from sunglasses to smart phones!​

Yeah with no internet that wasn't going to happen,,, good thing it's good till Aug 1

My folded up $5 bill stashed in my car came in handy today when I ordered a coffee and a muffin and the
McDonalds was only taking cash ,,,no pin card service due to internet being down.
Mom always said to keep some cash on hand .,,,,,,, so right!
Yeah I know first world problem........

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

This may give you a laugh….picture this 7:30am at the grocery store.  I’m walking down the paper towel aisle and what do I find……


A dirty, well worn bra sitting on top of a box of Bounty.

I have pics should anyone want to see


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> This may give you a laugh….picture this 7:30am at the grocery store.  I’m walking down the paper towel aisle and what do I find……
> 
> 
> A dirty, well worn bra sitting on top of a box of Bounty.
> 
> I have pics should anyone want to see


Omg what the heck?  Guess it was not comfy anymore or they stole one and swapped it out.  That would only work if it was a Superstore or Walmart who sell them.


----------



## tinkerone

Well, I'm back.  I had the same issue Dancing Disney Style had and couldn't get logged in.  Hope I don't go out again.  
Not sure I saw this posted however I received the 500 AM's from the Metro offer of spend $100 get 100 AM's up to 5 times.  
That was an easy 500 AM's.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Omg what the heck?  Guess it was not comfy anymore or they stole one and swapped it out.  That would only work if it was a Superstore or Walmart who sell them.


Yep Superstore…oddly DH said someone stole something. My take on it was that it had something to do with the night crew.  I sent the pics to DD who works for the company and said now we know what night crew does


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Sunday
I was just wondering if anyone had asked the Personal Shopper service for 1 day Universal Orlando Volcano Bay water park tickets and how many airmiles you were quoted?

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## ElCray

And I'm wondering if anyone has Personal Shopper quotes for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party?

Thank u!


----------



## bababear_50

Amazon
What happens when you make a $38.00 purchase but they split the order up?
Do you still get the 30 Bonus Airmiles for the offer?

Thanks
Hugs
Mel

This is the offer

When you spend $30 or more through airmilesshops.ca until August 1.


----------



## bababear_50

The way to get a Shell offer 
Just don't buy gas there for a month or more.
Got an email for

40 Bonus Miles

Fuel up with 30 L or more of any grade of Shell fuel*
Ends Wed, Aug 10
Opt In offer

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ElCray

I just got 1,500 AMs from BMO called "BMO WE Loyalty Gift". I feel like that was to compensate for the change in the terms of the card - is that right?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ElCray said:


> I just got 1,500 AMs from BMO called "BMO WE Loyalty Gift". I feel like that was to compensate for the change in the terms of the card - is that right?


What!!  Off to check my account LOL

Edit to add: nothing lol


----------



## tinkerone

ElCray said:


> I just got 1,500 AMs from BMO called "BMO WE Loyalty Gift". I feel like that was to compensate for the change in the terms of the card - is that right?


Several people in the AMs FB group got that as well.  Not sure it is for the change in terms but could be.  I received some in April but it didn't come near this amount.  There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to who got it and who didn't.  Nice surprise for you though.  Enjoy!


----------



## ottawamom

I didn't get anything either.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I didn't get anything either.


Me either,,, but in all fairness I cancelled their BMO card last month.
Fingers crossed you get a little something Hon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*nothing for me from Mastercard either.

It's Amazon Prime day gang and there's 5X the miles for the 2 days. The list of eligible items isn't half bad since home is included -- you can find a lot of things that fall under that category, for me it's all sewing related tools.*



*@bababear_50  regarding splitting of orders : solid depends (sometimes yes others no, seems to be no pattern) Also, I would have added something to bump that order up to $40 since every mile helps!*


----------



## bababear_50

I'm looking at getting a Tens Unit but I don't think it's on Amazons list,,

Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Tens Unit but I don't think it's on Amazons list,,
> 
> Hugs Mel


Shoppers at a 20x points weekend,,,that is how we got ours


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Shoppers at a 20x points weekend,,,that is how we got ours


Any way I can get a look at what they have in terms of a product and price ?
Ok ignore me I think I found where to look.
https://shop.wellwise.ca/products/d...VCfTjBx3QcgBMEAQYBSABEgKKKfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Shop/Categories/Health/Home-Health-Care-&-Fitness/Body-Wellness-&-Massagers/LB-3-in-1-Digital-Tens-Ems-Uni/p/BB_057800971177?variantCode=057800971177


The one I was looking at on Amazon was around $50.00 though.
https://www.amazon.ca/stores/page/C...&pd_rd_r=9046fd28-c5aa-4dcd-8e03-3f237c857bc0

Thanks Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Nothing for us either     I guess spending 3-4,000/ month using the card for our everyday purchases wasn't enough for them to reward us.  Sadly, it's just another tick on the NOPE column for using the card for our everyday spending.


----------



## youngdeb12

I got it as well.  No idea why.

ETA:  We've had the BMO Airmiles MC for years.  Definitely the card we've had the longest and used the most.  We book flights and take advantage of the flight discount annually and booked a few months ago.  I also filled out their Air Miles flights survey and made comments saying that I was likely going to cancel my card and go to a different travel rewards program due to their changes in the flight discounts.


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just got an email about it, seems tied to also booking flights with the MC:

As a special thank you for having booked flights with the AIR MILES® Reward Program and for being a BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard cardholder, we’re thrilled to award you 1,500 AIR MILES Reward Miles™


----------



## tinkerone

CanadianKrista said:


> I just got an email about it, seems tied to also booking flights with the MC:
> 
> As a special thank you for having booked flights with the AIR MILES® Reward Program and for being a BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard cardholder, we’re thrilled to award you 1,500 AIR MILES Reward Miles™





bababear_50 said:


> Any way I can get a look at what they have in terms of a product and price ?
> Ok ignore me I think I found where to look.
> https://shop.wellwise.ca/products/d...VCfTjBx3QcgBMEAQYBSABEgKKKfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> https://shop.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Shop/Categories/Health/Home-Health-Care-&-Fitness/Body-Wellness-&-Massagers/LB-3-in-1-Digital-Tens-Ems-Uni/p/BB_057800971177?variantCode=057800971177
> 
> 
> The one I was looking at on Amazon was around $50.00 though.
> https://www.amazon.ca/stores/page/CF649076-6666-4B2F-AD9D-3EE5F575997F/?_encoding=UTF8&store_ref=SB_A0233578VA0SHABRFRPN&pd_rd_plhdr=t&aaxitk=d0106023d8bb9d66c54e949b05f2c23c&hsa_cr_id=6615619330101&lp_asins=B00O9P2VLI,B013JA2DFM,B01MXSPBUW&lp_query=tens unit&lp_slot=desktop-hsa-3psl&ref_=sbx_be_s_3psl_mbd_logo&pd_rd_w=dLHtn&content-id=amzn1.sym.91dbe7b4-e1fc-499f-a223-9f65a1bc3850:amzn1.sym.91dbe7b4-e1fc-499f-a223-9f65a1bc3850&pf_rd_p=91dbe7b4-e1fc-499f-a223-9f65a1bc3850&pf_rd_r=ANS7N6GMM0S0QXT6MCZA&pd_rd_wg=QxDy4&pd_rd_r=9046fd28-c5aa-4dcd-8e03-3f237c857bc0
> 
> Thanks Mel


Mel, make sure you can get replacement pads for it.  They lose their stickiness over time and if they don't have a direct contact they won't do the job.  

CanadianKrista, interesting.  I have booked flights with AM's just before they made the change and have the BMO Elite and didn't receive anything (sadly).  It must have been a pick and choose situation.  Of course, I received 380 AM's when they first announced the change, April I believe, so maybe that would have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got this happy piece of email,  this is such an easy way to earn miles! Just buy anything 3 times in a week and earn 75 miles for simply scanning my card thru the Samsung Pay app. No minimum spend,  doesn't need to be at different sponsors, don't need to use the app to pay even,  just needs to be at least 5 minutes between transactions. (The miles post about once a month so it's hard to track)

last day to get the 50 miles for spending $20 instore at Shell is tomorrow the 13th
*


----------



## marchingstar

Update about my dream miles. Thanks to everyone for the advice about saving vs. spending. I spent a couple days stressing about continuing to save towards a big trip and then I decided…they’re free points! Sure, I had a goal when I was saving, but life can be unpredictable and sometimes plans need to change. Anyways, I decided it was silly to be stressing about free points. I cashed them ALL IN! I picked what we could use from the merchandise catalogue and used the personal shopper for some wishlist stuff. My account is set to all cash miles now. I’m going to treat them like PC points and shell game my way to a full savings account. It feels much less stressful that way.


----------



## bababear_50

Looking at the flyers this morning and wondering about what Aug will bring for Sobeys ,Metro and Foodland offers.?
Do you think they will begin pulling back offers as Sobeys & Foodland leave certain areas (Atlantic Canada) ?
I know offers end at Sobeys Aug 11th in Atlantic Canada ,,but what do you think will happen in other areas?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I know offers end at Sobeys Aug 11th in Atlantic Canada ,,but what do you think will happen in other areas?


That's the big question!!!  It will be interesting to see what happens now over the next 8-10 weeks!


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Looking at the flyers this morning and wondering about what Aug will bring for Sobeys ,Metro and Foodland offers.?
> Do you think they will begin pulling back offers as Sobeys & Foodland leave certain areas (Atlantic Canada) ?
> I know offers end at Sobeys Aug 11th in Atlantic Canada ,,but what do you think will happen in other areas?
> 
> Hugs Mel


It's my understanding that here (Alberta), Sobey's will continue with Air Miles until January '23.


----------



## bababear_50

I felt like I was lining up for concert tickets ...........................  the line was soooooo long!
I've always wanted to try a Roomba vacuum cleaner but the price put me off.
Giant Tiger has these ,,,,, they went on sale today so I bought one. $39.97

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Answer from Airmiles Personal Shopper: No tickets for Jan available yet.
Oh well.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> And I'm wondering if anyone has Personal Shopper quotes for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party?
> 
> Thank u!


Just got my quote. 3,000 AMs for one adult ticket for a date in December that goes for $199 USD + tax.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Atlantic Canadian here...

I just logged into my Scene+ account and found under the gift card section Sobeys/FreshCo/Foodland.

You can buy e-cards or physical cards:

*(90 pts per $1)*
$10= 900 pts
$25 = 2,250 pts
$50 = 4,500 pts
$100 = 9,000 pts

Edit to add: I didn't see Lawton's (drugstore) in there though. Hopefully that will be added as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok 
I just submitted another request to Personal Shopper.
2 day park to park (need 3 tickets) asked for no set date Flex tickets ,,but I think there might be an expiry date on these tickets?
Maybe I should wait closer to January to do this?
I am also wondering if once we get there if I can exchange mine for an Annual Pass?


----------



## bababear_50

ElCray said:


> Just got my quote. 3,000 AMs for one adult ticket for a date in December that goes for $199 USD + tax.


So $199.00 USD is = to $257.68 CAD.
inflation bites

Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Today is a happy day! The Disney Movie Insiders studio tour is back! And despite not going to or buying a movie in almost 3 years, I’m within 2K points of redeeming  it’s going to be such a nice addition to a SoCal trip with my family. 

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/562248


----------



## bababear_50

Ok my sons are going to take care of their own tickets so I just need to look at getting myself a pass.
So is an annual pass something I can ask the personal shopper for?
If I buy it in 2022 is it still good for 2023 when I go? (Like it doesn't start until I activate it by using it right?)
2023 Jan,,, 2024 Dec/Jan estimated travel dates.

Reading info here
https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/park-tickets


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> Ok my sons are going to take care of their own tickets so I just need to look at getting myself a pass.
> So is an annual pass something I can ask the personal shopper for?
> If I buy it in 2022 is it still good for 2023 when I go? (Like it doesn't start until I activate it by using it right?)
> 2023 Jan,,, 2024 Dec/Jan estimated travel dates.
> 
> Reading info here
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/park-tickets


Yes I got a Premier Pass for 10,700 AMs and picked it up at Guest Services. We got a voucher with a QR code and when they inputted it they could see the note which stipulated who the pass was for.

And yes I believe it doesn't activate til u use it but you may want to reach out to Universal to confirm.


----------



## ElCray

bababear_50 said:


> So $199.00 USD is = to $257.68 CAD.
> inflation bites
> 
> Hugs Mel


Including tax it's $211.94 USD which converts to about $275 CAD... so I guess we see what the "Personal Shopper Premium" is on the order. 3000 AMs would be around $315 CAD. 

I suppose there might be a 2.5% currency exchange fee in there somehow as well but that would only be about $5.30, leaving a "fee" for the personal shopper service of $34.70.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Ok my sons are going to take care of their own tickets so I just need to look at getting myself a pass.
> So is an annual pass something I can ask the personal shopper for?
> If I buy it in 2022 is it still good for 2023 when I go? (Like it doesn't start until I activate it by using it right?)
> 2023 Jan,,, 2024 Dec/Jan estimated travel dates.
> 
> Reading info here
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/park-tickets


If you find the cost of the annual pass through personal shopper is to high you can always get any ticket on offer and upgrade it to an annual pass once you get there.  That's what I have always done.  
Also, you don't need to have an annual pass in hand to book a hotel at Universal with the annual passholder rate.  That's what I always do and to be honest, I have never been asked for my annual pass when I register at the hotel.  I do always have one but have never been asked for proof.  
I like the discounts the annual pass gives me.  I always have one, DH never does.


----------



## hdrolfe

Apparently my BMO MC will now give me 2x AM on any grocery store purchases. I only have the basic MC (no the elite). I wonder if that's partly in response to the Sobeys stores leaving. 

https://cloud.e-news.bmo.com/moremiles 

Starting August 1, 2022, you’ll get more AIR MILES Reward Miles on grocery purchases with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard.
You’ll get double the Miles at eligible merchants. As well, you’ll continue to get 3x the Miles at participating AIR MILES Partners.

There is no action required from you and the changes will apply to your current card account.






Shop at eligible grocery merchants and get:

*BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ Mastercard®**: 2 Miles for every $25

*BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ World Elite Mastercard®**: 2 Miles for every $12





Everywhere else you use your card to make a purchase, you’ll get:

*BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ Mastercard®**: 1 Mile for every $25

*BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ World Elite Mastercard®**: 1 Mile for every $12





Continue to earn 3x the Miles at participating AIR MILES Partners


----------



## tinkerone

hdrolfe said:


> Apparently my BMO MC will now give me 2x AM on any grocery store purchases. I only have the basic MC (no the elite). I wonder if that's partly in response to the Sobeys stores leaving.
> 
> https://cloud.e-news.bmo.com/moremiles
> 
> Starting August 1, 2022, you’ll get more AIR MILES Reward Miles on grocery purchases with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard.
> You’ll get double the Miles at eligible merchants. As well, you’ll continue to get 3x the Miles at participating AIR MILES Partners.
> 
> There is no action required from you and the changes will apply to your current card account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop at eligible grocery merchants and get:
> 
> *BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ Mastercard®**: 2 Miles for every $25
> 
> *BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ World Elite Mastercard®**: 2 Miles for every $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere else you use your card to make a purchase, you’ll get:
> 
> *BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ Mastercard®**: 1 Mile for every $25
> 
> *BMO® AIR MILES®Ɨ World Elite Mastercard®**: 1 Mile for every $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue to earn 3x the Miles at participating AIR MILES Partners


I received this as well and am totally confused.  I thought WE MC already got 3X the miles at AM grocery stores so what is with the 2X the miles at eligible grocery stores?  Does that mean any grocery store that is classified as grocery even if they are not AM's sponsers?  Metro will continue to get 3X?  
Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

when you shop at Sobeys you get 3x miles. Now, if you shop at say superstore or loblaws, you will get 2x miles since sobeys is no longer participating.   you get 3x miles at all partners.


----------



## cari12

My BMO offer this time 
All I have to do is accept?!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> when you shop at Sobeys you get 3x miles. Now, if you shop at say superstore or loblaws, you will get 2x miles since sobeys is no longer participating. you get 3x miles at all partners.


Hmmmm


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So basically the Mastercard is going the same route as the AMEX Platinum card, doesn't matter WHAT grocery store you shop in so long as it is a stand alone store you will get the bonus miles (in other words not Costco or Walfart) AMEX gives 1 mile/$5 on ANY food purchase, including restaurants. I like this feature because it means I can earn miles at whatever store i need to go to, be it a health food type grocery store for my speciality items, Longos for GREAT meat or Metro for most everything else.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am thinking I still might keep my BMO card for this year since I have partial trips booked on it for the travel insurance.  Side question: does anyone know what that actual means when they say "partial trip"?  I have only charged my flight taxes & fees (air miles flights), WDW Xmas party tickets, remaining balance from resort cost. Is that enough to trigger the partial trip for insurance? 

I am going to go ahead and get the PC world elite as well since it's no fee and had emergency medical travel insurance on it. Need it for my SDM and Superstore shopping to maximize my points now.


----------



## bababear_50

https://rewards.airmiles.ca/merchan...-care/dr-hos-circulation-promoter-tens/172543

Treated myself today

1850 Airmiles
minus 10%
1665 Airmiles
PLUS get 360 Bonus Airmiles
Total Airmiles Spent
1305
Free Delivery

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I just checked to see how I am doing since canceling the BMO and going with West Jet no fee card.
So far I am averaging 50$ to $60 a month in WestJet $. Not bad... now to to get flying.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I am thinking I still might keep my BMO card for this year since I have partial trips booked on it for the travel insurance. Side question: does anyone know what that actual means when they say "partial trip"? I have only charged my flight taxes & fees (air miles flights), WDW Xmas party tickets, remaining balance from resort cost. Is that enough to trigger the partial trip for insurance?
> 
> I am going to go ahead and get the PC world elite as well since it's no fee and had emergency medical travel insurance on it. Need it for my SDM and Superstore shopping to maximize my points now.




We actually just talked about the BMO card last night.  We are going to keep it, but not use it for our everyday purchases anymore, but will continue to use it for gas purchases, as we get a good amount of AM from fuel.  We have (what we think) is a good chunk of miles that we could use for the hotel part of a trip or at least one of us to go to an all inclusive.  DH is burnt out and needing a holiday.  We just have to decide what we want to do!  

I'm going to dive and get more info about the PC card as well and talk to dh about opening one up.


----------



## ElCray

Flagging a stackable (I think?) at Metro. Their taco shells are: 
1. on sale 
2. 20 AMs if you buy 4 
3. free taco sauce if you buy 2
4. could count toward the 100AMs for spending $100 that some of us got. 

(Says selected sizes and varieties so I need to test it out...)

I have a personalized offer on my Amex Cobalt card that this shop will complete so I'll get a $30 statement credit as well.


----------



## ElCray

ElCray said:


> Flagging a stackable (I think?) at Metro. Their taco shells are:
> 1. on sale
> 2. 20 AMs if you buy 4
> 3. free taco sauce if you buy 2
> 4. could count toward the 100AMs for spending $100 that some of us got.
> 
> (Says selected sizes and varieties so I need to test it out...)
> 
> I have a personalized offer on my Amex Cobalt card that this shop will complete so I'll get a $30 statement credit as well.


Stacking works!

I got three deals of the two taco shells, one free taco sauce. I don't think there's a limit.

Did a huge stock-up on frozen fruit.

Spent $114 got 204. Not bad for Metro.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing
But ... But ...But
I need my new Grinch house....
I emailed Retro Festive (they are holding their Xmas in July sale right now).
This is the reply
Felt like a kid who had their Christmas cancelled.....
Hi Melanie
"Thanks for reaching out.  Unfortunately, there is no 2022 Grinch Village House this year. (WHAT) There is a new building and I believe, two accessories that are going to be released in January 2023.  Unfortunately, Dept 56 was not able to release them for Christmas 2022 due to production delays etc.
I can let you know if/when I receive any new information.
Thanks for your email,
Jordie

Dangish!!
My son said "I can see this getting you on an airplane to Universal just to have it out with the Grinch  himself!!! LOL.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Heads up for all the Shell gas lovers.  The Shell by my house has a sign up notifying customers they will be changing to Scene+ from Air Miles in August.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Also, I received an email from Scene saying to redeem points at Sobeys will be 1000 pts = $10.  But on the Scene app, you can buy digital/physical gift cards at 900 pts = $10.  I am very curious if they will have in-store bonus offers, targeted offers, etc.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Heads up for all the Shell gas lovers.  The Shell by my house has a sign up notifying customers they will be changing to Scene+ from Air Miles in August.


Well I will have to ask my guy at Shell tomorrow when I pick up some snacks ,,,, when they are switching over.
I'm in Ontario ,,I see you are in Nova Scotia.
If Shell goes all I have left is the occasional shop at Metro.
sad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the baby better get here soon or I'm be broke from buying all the supplies to make more things! The due date was the  14th and mama is more than ready to be on the other side of this! We finally settled on our names,  Mimi and Gramps! 
This was today's project ,  for tummy time and I'll be making some numbers for them to use for milestone pictures - our bed is queen size for reference 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Picked up a couple bottle of coke this morning at Shell,,15 Airmiles.
Asked attendant and he has heard nothing about Shell leaving Airmiles,, oh well we shall see.
I would imagine if it's happening in N.S it will eventually happen here in Ont.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Great name choice @Donald - my hero ,Jacqueline. Love the edging of the quilt. That is one very lucky baby. Hope something happens for you today.


----------



## ottawamom

So here's my take on all the changes at Airmiles. People haven't been travelling as usual these last few years and are sitting on bucket loads of airmiles. I (hope) believe that airmiles is pulling back and has other expansion plans that they haven't announced yet. If it looks like they are going downhill maybe that's a ploy to get people to cash in those dream miles they are saving. The program can get out from under their liabilities and emerge stronger on the other side.

It's been a great ride while it's lasted. If it means we all move to another program so be it. The name of the thread can always be changed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Those of us who don't live in either the Atlantic provinces or Quebec shouldn't be worrying about Shell. In 2011 Sobeys bought 250 stations in those provinces so it makes sense they'll be heading to the Scene program as well.  *


----------



## bababear_50

I am making a prediction that you become an official ***Mimi**** tomorrow July 18th.




Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in.
Went to get gas and pre purchased 30L
Well I tell yah it took some effort to get it all in the tank ,,one gentle squeeze at a time BUT there was no way I was leaving any behind and not getting my 40 Bonus Airmiles.
She is full to the brim.

Any baby news?


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in.
> Went to get gas and pre purchased 30L
> Well I tell yah it took some effort to get it all in the tank ,,one gentle squeeze at a time BUT there was no way I was leaving any behind and not getting my 40 Bonus Airmiles.
> She is full to the brim.
> 
> Any baby news?
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Well, crap! I just realized the downfall of buying that new-to-me Hybrid RAV4! I guess I'll have to learn NOT to fill at the half tank but wait until it is at least 3/4 empty!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Well, crap! I just realized the downfall of buying that new-to-me Hybrid RAV4! I guess I'll have to learn NOT to fill at the half tank but wait until it is at least 3/4 empty!


Ohhhhh a NEW car ,,,that sounds so nice. Congratulations Hon!
Yeah I bet Hybrid takes a bit of getting used to.

Have Fun!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Ohhhhh a NEW car ,,,that sounds so nice. Congratulations Hon!
> Yeah I bet Hybrid takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> Have Fun!
> Hugs Mel


Thanks Mel. It is fun to drive but my DS complains because it whines when it first starts moving-a safety feature for those around since the electric part does not make any sound.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, that makes me sad that AM is leaving Shell as well  It's been a good run for us.


----------



## Debbie

I decided that I needed to spend some of my airmiles because I just don't know how long *I* will continue when we are not close to anything but a Shell at the moment. Soooo, I spent some points on me-ordered a Galaxy S21. I'm due to upgrade and felt that this was a no brainer. I just got the email that it has shipped.


----------



## bababear_50

Stay Cool all my Airmiles friends.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's surface of the sun hot in our house today. Only have a small window ac unit but it's not going in until we get back from seeing the baby - he's not here yet but we're still going up for a week. And NO we're not staying with the new family, heck not even in the same city! It's a condo in Horseshoe Valley so i can cook my meals and we can just get out of this house for a bit, close enough to stop in and drop off meals and have a quick snuggle but nothing else, we refuse to be "those people" My sewing machine is coming and I'll only be working on projects for ME, hubby's work has to come but also a puzzle. We can't leave the house so easily **accessible** for so long, so we're sweating it out here.
Kitchen

Living room

And 3rd story where we're pretending to sleep

*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *It's surface of the sun hot in our house today. Only have a small window ac unit but it's not going in until we get back from seeing the baby - he's not here yet but we're still going up for a week. And NO we're not staying with the new family, heck not even in the same city! It's a condo in Horseshoe Valley so i can cook my meals and we can just get out of this house for a bit, close enough to stop in and drop off meals and have a quick snuggle but nothing else, we refuse to be "those people" My sewing machine is coming and I'll only be working on projects for ME, hubby's work has to come but also a puzzle. We can't leave the house so easily **accessible** for so long, so we're sweating it out here.
> Kitchen
> View attachment 686588
> Living room
> View attachment 686589
> And 3rd story where we're pretending to sleep
> View attachment 686590*


Wow that is HOT!!
I'd be camping out in that newly renovated & decorated recreation room.
Have an awesome holiday away. Enjoy!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Sorry, claimed! 

Hi AM pals! Earlier this year, I won 3 Cineplex home movie rental codes from an AirMiles contest. And they expire on August 1 and I’m not going to use them. They are not good for “Home Premiere” movies or movies to purchase - rentals only. Here’s the list of films: https://store.cineplex.com/

I’d like to offer the codes to this group since you’ve all been so helpful in boosting my AM collection! I’m sorry I lost track of time with the codes - I really should have done this earlier.

Anyways, if you’re interested, feel free to comment here or shoot me a DM and I can send you a code and all the details.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*He's here, he's here HE IS FINALLY HERE!!!!
Has quite the name Arthur Richard James born at 7:35,  8lbs 13 oz, 20.5 " long and no pictures that are fit for public viewing  
We're heading up to meet him on Saturday and I can't wait to sniff that newborn neck.

Excited to see that foodland has Granola bars for the blue special this week  hubby loves them and there's a store less than 5 minutes from the hotel*


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *He's here, he's here HE IS FINALLY HERE!!!!
> Has quite the name Arthur Richard James born at 7:35,  8lbs 13 oz, 20.5 " long and no pictures that are fit for public viewing
> We're heading up to meet him on Saturday and I can't wait to sniff that newborn neck.
> 
> Excited to see that foodland has Granola bars for the blue special this week  hubby loves them and there's a store less than 5 minutes from the hotel*


Congrats, Jacqueline!! How wonderful!!


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a great size baby! So happy he is here!
Yeah those newborn snuggles are so wonderful! Enjoy!!
Congratulations new *Mimi*.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Two shops today
Hey an airmiles girl has got to do what she can over the next few months.
First Foodland 50 boxes of Granola Bars.
(10 for home and 40 for food bank)
$99.50................. dang no spend 100$ get 50 Bonus Airmiles ...But wait ,,,because I donated they gave me (manually added the 50 Airmiles).

Next over to Sobeys
I had planned to get 6 bottles of Palmolive dish soap ,,,well bottle size is 8 ounces less now (not only inflation but mini sizing products) and I decided to only get 2 bottle for 10 Airmiles. Bounce 200 unscented because everywhere I go right now it super expensive or I can't get the unscented ( 10 Airmiles). I swear he next time it's on sale at Rexall or Shoppers I am stock piling.
Pizza Pops ,,I bought 10 boxes to share among my sons BUT had to get the frozen dept guy to release new product from the back freezer as I had grabbed May 2022 Aug 2022 expiry boxes,,,,,, Check those expiry dates people.
No fresh toaster strudle available.

That's it for me

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *He's here, he's here HE IS FINALLY HERE!!!!
> Has quite the name Arthur Richard James born at 7:35,  8lbs 13 oz, 20.5 " long and no pictures that are fit for public viewing
> We're heading up to meet him on Saturday and I can't wait to sniff that newborn neck.
> 
> Excited to see that foodland has Granola bars for the blue special this week  hubby loves them and there's a store less than 5 minutes from the hotel*


Congratulations to the whole family, Jacqueline! The next days waiting to hold him will feel long---but over soon!


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *He's here, he's here HE IS FINALLY HERE!!!!
> Has quite the name Arthur Richard James born at 7:35,  8lbs 13 oz, 20.5 " long and no pictures that are fit for public viewing
> We're heading up to meet him on Saturday and I can't wait to sniff that newborn neck.
> 
> Excited to see that foodland has Granola bars for the blue special this week  hubby loves them and there's a store less than 5 minutes from the hotel*


----------



## Disney Addicted

kristabelle13 said:


> Hi AM pals! Earlier this year, I won 3 Cineplex home movie rental codes from an AirMiles contest. And they expire on August 1 and I’m not going to use them. They are not good for “Home Premiere” movies or movies to purchase - rentals only. Here’s the list of films: https://store.cineplex.com/
> 
> I’d like to offer the codes to this group since you’ve all been so helpful in boosting my AM collection! I’m sorry I lost track of time with the codes - I really should have done this earlier.
> 
> Anyways, if you’re interested, feel free to comment here or shoot me a DM and I can send you a code and all the details.



I'm not asking for one.  I just wanted to say that is very nice of you!



Donald - my hero said:


> *He's here, he's here HE IS FINALLY HERE!!!!
> Has quite the name Arthur Richard James born at 7:35,  8lbs 13 oz, 20.5 " long and no pictures that are fit for public viewing
> We're heading up to meet him on Saturday and I can't wait to sniff that newborn neck.
> 
> Excited to see that foodland has Granola bars for the blue special this week  hubby loves them and there's a store less than 5 minutes from the hotel*



Ohhhh my gosh!  How exciting!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## alohamom

Wooohooo! Congratulations  to you and all your family @Donald - my hero


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking in with anyone who has done the spend $30 get 30 Airmiles via the online Airmiles portal.

"When you spend $30 or more through airmilesshops.ca until August 1."

I have done 3 Amazon shops and 2 staples,,, nothing has posted so far for me.
Is anyone else waiting or are the miles posting for you?

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in with anyone who has done the spend $30 get 30 Airmiles via the online Airmiles portal.
> View attachment 687153
> "When you spend $30 or more through airmilesshops.ca until August 1."
> 
> I have done 3 Amazon shops and 1 staples,,, nothing has posted so far for me.
> Is anyone else waiting or are the miles posting for you?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


My Well.ca purchase posted right away, but it’s been two weeks and my Amazon purchase still has not been posted.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in with anyone who has done the spend $30 get 30 Airmiles via the online Airmiles portal.
> View attachment 687153
> "When you spend $30 or more through airmilesshops.ca until August 1."
> 
> I have done 3 Amazon shops and 1 staples,,, nothing has posted so far for me.
> Is anyone else waiting or are the miles posting for you?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I just did an order last night.  I hope it doesn't take long, I hate when your chasing down AM's.  It's so annoying.  Mine was from Bed, Bath and Beyond, I'll post back when they come in.  going to try Staples today.


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> My Well.ca purchase posted right away, but it’s been two weeks and my Amazon purchase still has not been posted.


Thanks Hon
I will just have to make a note of the shops and remember to contact them if the Airmiles don't post.
Just added another Staples order,, I guess I always kept the papers and files for this family... time to get my guys filing their own stuff...

They are each getting their very own File Box,,,, lol,
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

My Amazon orders have not yet posted, either.


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks Hon
> I will just have to make a note of the shops and remember to contact them if the Airmiles don't post.
> Just added another Staples order,, I guess I always kept the papers and files for this family... time to get my guys filing their own stuff...
> View attachment 687158
> They are each getting their very own File Box,,,, lol,
> Hugs Mel


Ohhh this is such a great idea! 
I think I will do the same, thank you!


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking in with anyone who has done the spend $30 get 30 Airmiles via the online Airmiles portal.
> View attachment 687153
> "When you spend $30 or more through airmilesshops.ca until August 1."
> 
> I have done 3 Amazon shops and 2 staples,,, nothing has posted so far for me.
> Is anyone else waiting or are the miles posting for you?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I have done 3 shops so far and 2 have posted which were Chapters and The Source but I am still waiting for Amazon


----------



## bababear_50

Date​Partner​Description​My Staples posted just now​Details​
July 23, 2022

STAPLES.CA
+1


July 23, 2022

SUMMER OF EXTRAS
+30


July 22, 2022

SUMMER OF EXTRAS
+30


July 22, 2022

STAPLES.CA
+1


Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

This question is for those who have BMO W/E Air Miles MC:

For the included travel insurance, do we have COVID-19 medical insurance as well?  

I am trying to figure out if I need to purchase a separate covid plan with manulife for our trip in the fall.  Manulife's plan also covers quarantine stays, so that might also be something to consider.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> This question is for those who have BMO W/E Air Miles MC:
> 
> For the included travel insurance, do we have COVID-19 medical insurance as well?
> 
> I am trying to figure out if I need to purchase a separate covid plan with manulife for our trip in the fall.  Manulife's plan also covers quarantine stays, so that might also be something to consider.


Great question.  If you find out please post.  I'm going to be running into that in a few months.


----------



## bababear_50

I was going to do an online order via Airmiles shop for Well , ca ,,, but they want $9.95 for instore pick up at Rexall ...ah no I am not paying for instore pick up.
Oh well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## tinkerone

I need to make a few purchases from Indigo so I ordered a gift card and then made the purchase.  I did it in two transactons, do you think that will count as two $30 purchases for the bonus AM's?


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just did a little calculation and I'm cleaning up with Shell.  I've got that MC offer that goes from June to Sept and gives me 100 miles for my first fill up each months plus 50 for each additional fill up.  Then the Shell Go offer for July that was 100 for 4 or 150 for 5.  Some how I've managed 500 miles for July.  Then add in the hand full of basic miles for each fill up.....8 miles each I think.   Not sure if DD will need to fill up again before the end of the month but if she does that's another 50.  

BTW...after my log in issues I have not had one single notification from the DIS.  Well, all of a sudden I've got 6 of them this morning just from this thread.


----------



## Aliciahere

dancin Disney style said:


> I just did a little calculation and I'm cleaning up with Shell.  I've got that MC offer that goes from June to Sept and gives me 100 miles for my first fill up each months plus 50 for each additional fill up.  Then the Shell Go offer for July that was 100 for 4 or 150 for 5.  Some how I've managed 500 miles for July.  Then add in the hand full of basic miles for each fill up.....8 miles each I think.   Not sure if DD will need to fill up again before the end of the month but if she does that's another 50.
> 
> BTW...after my log in issues I have not had one single notification from the DIS.  Well, all of a sudden I've got 6 of them this morning just from this thread.


Yeah, must be a system issue. I had several email notifications too for old posts this morning :/


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I need to make a few purchases from Indigo so I ordered a gift card and then made the purchase.  I did it in two transactons, do you think that will count as two $30 purchases for the bonus AM's?


*It worked for me,  I bought a gift card for $100 - took several hours to arrive BTW so don't worry if it isn't immediately in you email- and then used it to buy a baby scale to keep track of mocha as she slowly becomes less of a chonker and a book for the new baby bringing the pretax total to 86.49.

I got 4 miles for the gift card (always seems to be one less than I expect)  and 4 for the actual purchase. Took a couple of days before the 30 miles showed up  twice for the summer of extras. *


----------



## Aliciahere

Just getting back into AM with another Disney trip in the books! Trying to get as much as I can before the switch to Scene. Scene is the biggest cluster**ck I’ve seen in a points system- so it’ll be interesting when we finally do the switch here 

I do have a couple of questions. 

For the Summer of Extras, do they limit you to one per day or anything like that? I couldn’t see any limit. I’m trying to get school supplies from Staples and can do multiple orders. 

Also, I totally forgot that you can get Indego gift cards and they qualify for miles, are their any of the other online retailers that offer that for GCs?


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys buy 5 ice cream @ $4.99 each get 95 Airmiles.
My sister is good for 5 and I'll pick up 5 for myself.
4 Betty Crocker cakes @ $2.49 each get 30 Bonus Airmiles.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1472952?page=3&sourceID=10&position=2

That's it for Airmiles for me this week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

One more Staples order for me. I have been trying to get Juicy Fruit sugarless gum in many stores with no luck. I must say the price has almost doubled too. $6.09 for a 60 pack. (I promised Dentist sugar free gum only).
Well my Staples store has them and while it's not the best price it's better than not having any. One of my few *luxury* items.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> One more Staples order for me. I have been trying to get Juicy Fruit sugarless gum in many stores with no luck. I must say the price has almost doubled too. $6.09 for a 60 pack. (I promised Dentist sugar free gum only).
> Well my Staples store has them and while it's not the best price it's better than not having any. One of my few *luxury* items.
> 
> Hugs Mel


It's cheaper than alcohol....and I've had one of those days that I was far too sober for


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I will be off to Lawtons tonight to do the following offers:

Spend $35 in Compliments products / 75 miles and spend $15 / 25 miles.

So $35 for 100 miles ain't bad these days LOL


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have noticed that Atlantic Sobeys has done away with the usual buy $200 gift card/earn 100 miles offer and replaced it with Spend $125 / earn 100 miles.  I haven't been doing that one at all as I like to spread my money around to the various points programs. 

I wonder if that is why they are doing this one instead now?  To guarantee you spend $125/week there??  I dunno, but I don't like it LOL


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


I vote Cuba, or Aulani...its amazing here


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

mort1331 said:


> I vote Cuba, or Aulani...its amazing here


Ack! Not Cuba!  Unless you want to lose weight due to not eating all week LOL Just kidding, I know some folks love it there.  I agree the beaches are awesome though.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


I always vote for another vacation


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


No. Stay home. Your house must need cleaning or something.  I'm sure you could find a better use of your time and money.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm all for a Oct vacation.
Mexico would be my choice.

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


We are doing 14 days on the Symphony of the Seas in October so my vote would be YES, go on a vacay in October.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> I vote Cuba, or Aulani...its amazing here





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ack! Not Cuba!  Unless you want to lose weight due to not eating all week LOL Just kidding, I know some folks love it there.  I agree the beaches are awesome though.


I love Cuba.  You do have be very careful to research the resorts.  Been several times and never had an issue with food. I actually quite like the fact that the food is just ok….makes it easy to not over eat.  

Right now we will not be going to Cuba.  The current situation there is not good (across the board) they are having serious problems with supplies due to the fact that a huge amount would normally come from Russia.


----------



## dancin Disney style

momof2gr8kids said:


> No. Stay home. Your house must need cleaning or something.  I'm sure you could find a better use of your time and money.


That’s  the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me 

That sounds like my brother put you up to it. Every time I travel he will say…..you're going away again, you know what you could do with that money?   He NEVER goes anywhere and likes it that way.  I told him once that he will die rich (I’m sure he has the first nickel he ever made) but having been/seen nothing and I will die poor but I’ll have seen the whole world.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That sounds like my DH.  Doesn't see the value in traveling. He wants to pay off our mortgage before we spend fun money. I tell him that if he doesn't come, it's just more money for me to take another trip LOL


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

tinkerone said:


> We are doing 14 days on the Symphony of the Seas in October so my vote would be YES, go on a vacay in October.


So jelly.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

dancin Disney style said:


> That’s is the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me
> 
> That sounds like my brother put you up to it. Every time I travel he will say…..your going away again, you know what you could do with that money?   He NEVER goes anywhere and likes it that way.  I told him once that he will die rich (I’m sure he has the first nickel he ever made) but having been/seen nothing and I will die poor but I’ll have seen the whole world.


Ha ha. Well of course no one here is going to say don't travel so I thought I'd throw in a no vote for fun!
(I've got friends like your brother....)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October? I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.


My vote is Punta Cana


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm starting a totally scientific  survey.....should I go on another vacay in October?   I'm thinking either Mexico again or Punta Cana.



We're going to Hawaii (Big Island) for 10 days in November, just saying...


----------



## alohamom

kerreyn said:


> We're going to Hawaii (Big Island) for 10 days in November, just saying...


Amazing! 10 days is such a nice amount of time. We LOVE the Big Island (got married in the Waikoloa resort area) and have been quite a few times but we always find new things to see and do there.
Right now we are debating heading back to Aulani or back to the Big Island. 
Have you been before @kerreyn ?


----------



## bababear_50

Oh my gosh you are all making me feel like I need to book a Holiday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## kerreyn

alohamom said:


> Amazing! 10 days is such a nice amount of time. We LOVE the Big Island (got married in the Waikoloa resort area) and have been quite a few times but we always find new things to see and do there.
> Right now we are debating heading back to Aulani or back to the Big Island.
> Have you been before @kerreyn ?


Yes! If I've counted right, this will be our 9th trip to Big Island. We like the Waikoloa area as well, and have stayed there 7 of the last 8 trips, and have a condo booked in the Kolea development (by the Marriott) this upcoming trip. 

Like you, we always find something new to do there - this trip we decided to book one night at the Volcano House overlooking the crater.  I'm pretty hyped to go - we haven't been back since 2018.


----------



## alohamom

Ohhhh one night at Volcano House is on my bucket list too!
Please let me know how you like that new Marriott property. We were looking at the Kings Land condos that allow use of the Hilton Waikoloa. I guess maybe we need a “Canadians going to Hawaii” thread LOL sorry for hijacking the Air Miles one!


----------



## cari12

Wow, HBC as well.,,


----------



## juniorbugman

cari12 said:


> Wow, HBC as well.,,


I was just going to come on and post this as well.


----------



## Gigi22

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That sounds like my DH.  Doesn't see the value in traveling. He wants to pay off our mortgage before we spend fun money. I tell him that if he doesn't come, it's just more money for me to take another trip LOL


Not aiming to be mean here, but remind him nicely that the gift of growing old is not given to all.  My DH died at 61, but we had been travelling all we could from very early in our marriage.  So happy I have those precious memories.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So it seems that my scientific survey has returned a result of 99% in favour of another vacay.  Oddly, I've been constantly tracking the price of the trip that we Covid cancelled in January.  It was a total steal and I figured I would never again see it for that price.   This morning I looked it up again and it was actually very close to what I had previously booked for.   Only difference was that club class in not available...well, it is for one way for $700 PP so that's not happening.  We had it for $500 RT.    I'm super tempted....guess I have some decisions to make


----------



## Disney Addicted

kerreyn said:


> Yes! If I've counted right, this will be our 9th trip to Big Island. We like the Waikoloa area as well, and have stayed there 7 of the last 8 trips, and have a condo booked in the Kolea development (by the Marriott) this upcoming trip.
> 
> Like you, we always find something new to do there - this trip we decided to book one night at the Volcano House overlooking the crater.  I'm pretty hyped to go - we haven't been back since 2018.



Ohh, I never knew about Volcano House!  I'm going to add that to my "if I ever get to Hawaii" list!  Thank you.


----------



## kerreyn

alohamom said:


> Ohhhh one night at Volcano House is on my bucket list too!
> Please let me know how you like that new Marriott property. We were looking at the Kings Land condos that allow use of the Hilton Waikoloa. I guess maybe we need a “Canadians going to Hawaii” thread LOL sorry for hijacking the Air Miles one!



Will do! 

Also, I phrased that wrong - the Kolea condos are *by* (near) the Marriott. I tripped across the rental, and it was a better price than the other condos we've rented previously (Waikoloa Beach Villas).


----------



## bababear_50

Stock up NOW on that favorite Chocolate/Candy
Halloween candy could be in short supply this year, Hershey warns​

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/oth...arns/ar-AA10704R?li=BB15ISWR&ocid=hplocalnews
​Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Stock up NOW on that favorite Chocolate/Candy
> Halloween candy could be in short supply this year, Hershey warns​View attachment 689021
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/oth...arns/ar-AA10704R?li=BB15ISWR&ocid=hplocalnews
> ​Hugs Mel


But if I stock up now it may be eaten before Halloween and then where will I be???


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> But if I stock up now it may be eaten before Halloween and then where will I be???


Yep I'm in the same boat.... those little mini Kit Kat bars with be gone pretty darn quick.
On the positive side I don't have to buy them for school this year. I still do make my sons treat bags,,
maybe this year I'll make small treat bag and a gift card for coffee shop.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Lindt has a pretty good deal on their truffles this weekend. Check your local store out for a chocolate stash.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Jiffy Home Maintenance Services
Anyone have any personal experiences dealing with them?
In need of a plumber (toilet has shifted) and thinking of trying them.

https://jiffyondemand.com/


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just drained the last of my cash miles today at Sobeys.  I have switched them back to Dream miles for my account since I will have limited places to redeem Cash miles for now on a regular basis. I currently have 7,400 Dream miles, so a good start to rebuild those miles.  I left DH's account as Cash miles as I can use his for gas at Irving once in a while.

Hopefully Sobeys will have more info on the Scene+ program in the coming weeks. August 11 will be here soon!


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just drained the last of my cash miles today at Sobeys.  I have switched them back to Dream miles for my account since I will have limited places to redeem Cash miles for now on a regular basis. I currently have 7,400 Dream miles, so a good start to rebuild those miles.  I left DH's account as Cash miles as I can use his for gas at Irving once in a while.
> 
> Hopefully Sobeys will have more info on the Scene+ program in the coming weeks. August 11 will be here soon!


Don't forget you can use your cash miles for e-vouchers as well.  I enjoy the things I can use them for that don't take AM's any other way.  I have used for Starbucks, Uber Eats and have used $1100 on Via Rail.  Not every ones cup of tea but just something that sometimes falls through the cracks.


----------



## bababear_50

Found a work around for Body Shop products I wanted and paid no delivery fee.
So I checked and they are listed as *Beauty* under Amazon. (one of the products is even on sale)
So I ordered them via Airmiles shop / Amazon and will also get the Bonus 30 Airmiles.
Where there's a will there's a way!
Yeah!

Hugs Mel

Amazon July 1st List
*Included categories*:*
Amazon Fashion Private Brands
Amazon Cloud Cam
Automotive
Beauty & Grooming
Echo Devices
Eero Devices
Element Smart TV
Fire TV Devices
Furniture
Handmade
Home
Home Entertainment
Kindle E-readers
Kitchen & Dining
Luggage
Luxury Beauty
Major Appliances
Patio, Lawn & Garden
Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
Software
Tires & Wheels
Watches


----------



## bababear_50

Quick stock up at Sobeys today (yeah tomorrow's new flyer has nothing for me).
Knorr's/Lipton side kicks (Pasta & Rice) buy 5 @ 1.99 each get 25 Airmiles
They had great expiry dates and some new types. (Cheddar Chipotle).

4 Betty Crocker Cake mixes
nice selection (Devil food cake ,Carrot , French Vanilla and Pecan nut). Buy 4 @ 2.49 each get 30 Airmiles
4 cans of whipped frosting , happy to get the cream cheese one this time. Buy 2 @ 3.79 each get 20 Airmiles
Plus I had an extra 8 bonus airmiles for frosting in *My Offers*

I also had a  *My Offers* for stuffed crust pizza which was on sale for $6.49 get 20 Airmiles.

Total spend $42.81
Total Airmiles 125

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

My airmiles earning is in the absolute toilet these days. I might do some of the use 95AM cash this weekend at Metro and Foodland. Beyond that nada.


----------



## bababear_50

*My Offers* website seems to be experiencing technical difficulties and now says check back later.



Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just checked "My Offers" from Sobeys and that whole part of the app is gone.  I actually can't wait to see how Scene+ is going to work in terms of bonus points, targeted offers, etc.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ottawamom said:


> My airmiles earning is in the absolute toilet these days.


Mine too.  We have been tightening up the spending.  Usually I'll go in and get a few things to even donate to the food bank,  I haven't even done that.  It's sad really.  



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just checked "My Offers" from Sobeys and that whole part of the app is gone. I actually can't wait to see how Scene+ is going to work in terms of bonus points, targeted offers, etc.


I received an email from them about the coming changes to the program.  One was we can no longer use our points towards movie tickets   We have only redeemed points for a few movies pre-covid, as we usually get the Costco deal...but geeze...great way to make me want to collect scene points


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Pumpkin1172 I got that email too. I interpreted it that the Scene+ programs still let's you use your points for movie tickets, but they are changing what that looks like. You can now redeem part of your ticket with points vs. all of your ticket.  If you only want to spend $10 in points vs $20, you can do that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mine too.  We have been tightening up the spending.  Usually I'll go in and get a few things to even donate to the food bank,  I haven't even done that.  It's sad really.
> 
> 
> I received an email from them about the coming changes to the program.  One was we can no longer use our points towards movie tickets   We have only redeemed points for a few movies pre-covid, as we usually get the Costco deal...but geeze...great way to make me want to collect scene points



You can use them towards tickets but it's a $ amount. Used to be something like 1000 points per ticket, now it's $1 = 100 pts so if the ticket costs $12 that's 1200 pts. Not the best deal to be honest but I can understand why they've done it. You can also use them towards popcorn, etc at the concession stand.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm going to take my own thread off-topic into another travel reward program cause .. why not right? I put the same post in the CORRECT thread but I'm hoping one of my Airmiles stragglers might know the answer ...

Question regarding the AEROPLAN e-store and if the answer is what i think we can earn enough to fly one of us round trip to see the Duck in February (fingers AND toes double crossed!) *
*This just seems to good to be true so please help:*

*Need a new washing machine (i truly DESPISE the one I bought just over a year ago URGH)*
*One i want is $1299 at Best Buy*
*Best Buy's earn rate is 3 points/$1.00*
*Appliances are under the eligible categories*
*Currently a 7X event on that includes Best Buy*

*My calculations are as follows:*

*Base points 3 x 1299 =3897*
*Bonus 7 x 3897 = 27,279 *
*I assume same as Airmiles I won't earn the base miles twice so total earn will actually be 23,382 points (27,729 - 3897)?!?!*
*Thoughts????*


----------



## kristabelle13

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm going to take my own thread off-topic into another travel reward program cause .. why not right? I put the same post in the CORRECT thread but I'm hoping one of my Airmiles stragglers might know the answer ...
> 
> Question regarding the AEROPLAN e-store and if the answer is what i think we can earn enough to fly one of us round trip to see the Duck in February (fingers AND toes double crossed!) *
> *This just seems to good to be true so please help:*
> 
> *Need a new washing machine (i truly DESPISE the one I bought just over a year ago URGH)*
> *One i want is $1299 at Best Buy*
> *Best Buy's earn rate is 3 points/$1.00*
> *Appliances are under the eligible categories*
> *Currently a 7X event on that includes Best Buy*
> 
> *My calculations are as follows:*
> 
> *Base points 3 x 1299 =3897*
> *Bonus 7 x 3897 = 27,279 *
> *I assume same as Airmiles I won't earn the base miles twice so total earn will actually be 23,382 points (27,729 - 3897)?!?!*
> *Thoughts????*


I’m not aeroplan - but would you collect 7x on 1299 or 3897? I would assume 1299.


----------



## youngdeb12

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm going to take my own thread off-topic into another travel reward program cause .. why not right? I put the same post in the CORRECT thread but I'm hoping one of my Airmiles stragglers might know the answer ...
> 
> Question regarding the AEROPLAN e-store and if the answer is what i think we can earn enough to fly one of us round trip to see the Duck in February (fingers AND toes double crossed!) *
> *This just seems to good to be true so please help:*
> 
> *Need a new washing machine (i truly DESPISE the one I bought just over a year ago URGH)*
> *One i want is $1299 at Best Buy*
> *Best Buy's earn rate is 3 points/$1.00*
> *Appliances are under the eligible categories*
> *Currently a 7X event on that includes Best Buy*
> 
> *My calculations are as follows:*
> 
> *Base points 3 x 1299 =3897*
> *Bonus 7 x 3897 = 27,279 *
> *I assume same as Airmiles I won't earn the base miles twice so total earn will actually be 23,382 points (27,729 - 3897)?!?!*
> *Thoughts????*



Anytime we get a multiplier on AM it's the base miles multiplied, so your calculations make sense to me!  I can't speak for Aeroplan as we are super limited in where we can earn them here, but it seems right.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m in the same boat as everyone else . Miles are drying up. Only thing saving me is my MasterCard. 
I can’t justify foodland prices with the prices going up and up. 
Shell also is the most expensive gas station usually in our area and the stores attached aren’t shell . And I can’t rem filling up 5x in a month.
Even my PC points seem to be drying up the thresholds are getting higher and higher . 
Uggh


----------



## bababear_50

I was thinking about the Scene+ program today....
The offers via them (in the future) for Sobeys & Foodland are going to have to be awesome because right now those two Food store prices are way up there compared to Real Canadian Super Store /No Frills / Food Basics/ and even Metro.

I don't often eat at Harveys/Swiss Chalet or any of the other restaurants Scene+ covers.

I mean 52 weeks of shopping and just saving $20 a week in a separate Baggie is going to pocket me 1,040.00

In the past my kids and I have not had good experiences with Expedia......

So far I am 3/4 of the way to my goal of 1,000.00

I guess time will tell ,,,till then I am trying my best to collect as many Airmiles as I can.
I'd really like enough to book a nice Hotel down south.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

According to Scene, we will be able to redeem our points at sobeys in the same way we did with air miles. I plan on utilizing the program in the same way as I did with Cash miles. I am most curious as to the bonus offers and maybe targeted offers.  Here in NS the program starts next Thursday, so hopefully Sobeys will have a brochure or something in the stores this weekend trying to get people to sign up. I will post any info I get here for everyone to read.


----------



## ottawamom

Report back and let us know how it is. It's coming this way soon (ish).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> You can use them towards tickets but it's a $ amount. Used to be something like 1000 points per ticket, now it's $1 = 100 pts so if the ticket costs $12 that's 1200 pts. Not the best deal to be honest but I can understand why they've done it. You can also use them towards popcorn, etc at the concession stand.


Thanks for this explanation!  It's not the best deal...but it seems like nothing is right now.  


TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m in the same boat as everyone else . Miles are drying up. Only thing saving me is my MasterCard.
> I can’t justify foodland prices with the prices going up and up.
> Shell also is the most expensive gas station usually in our area and the stores attached aren’t shell . And I can’t rem filling up 5x in a month.
> Even my PC points seem to be drying up the thresholds are getting higher and higher .
> Uggh


It's definitely getting harder as a collector.  For those of us who are more hardcore collectors, it definitely hard to see the winds of change happening. I have been following a couple of people of the ticker tocker that give some great collecting advice for pc points.  


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> According to Scene, we will be able to redeem our points at sobeys in the same way we did with air miles. I plan on utilizing the program in the same way as I did with Cash miles. I am most curious as to the bonus offers and maybe targeted offers. Here in NS the program starts next Thursday, so hopefully Sobeys will have a brochure or something in the stores this weekend trying to get people to sign up. I will post any info I get here for everyone to read.


I guess it's time to add the scene card to the virtual wallet.  So I have it on me at all times.  I'll have to see if there is an app - but dh screwed around with the scene card a few years ago and screwed the emails up.  I tore him a new one about screwing with MY points that I work hard to collect.  I told him the next time he does that - I screw around and use his Triangle/Crappy Tire points   Don't ask what he was trying to do...I still don't understand and don't care....just don't screw around with any of the points cards!!!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Off Topic
Mel is a new Mama to a sweet little girl kitten.
It's been 14 years since I've had a cat.
Her name is Cocoa. She looks like a Baby Bengal Tiger to me.
She only spent 2 weeks at her old home before they discovered an allergy. 
She is approx. 3 months old..... this will be verified by my vet next week.
Yep she is going to need all her shots.
Right now she is alternating with checking the whole house out and hiding under my bed, and watching me type right now.
I definitely think she is going to bond with my son Andrew.. she goes to him for pets & treats.
Here she is!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

OMG Mel what a cutie! Enjoy the new addition to your family. Kitten days are precious and gone too quickly.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Such a cute kitten!!!  You know, I was resistant to getting another dog and now I'm excited to get home in the afternoon just to get my hug from her.


----------



## ottawamom

I think that's what I missed the most during our two years of no dog in the house. No one waiting in the front window for me to come home and then excitedly running to the door to greet me.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I think that's what I missed the most during our two years of no dog in the house. No one waiting in the front window for me to come home and then excitedly running to the door to greet me.


If Kona were bigger she would full on take me down when I walk in.  She runs back and forth between the 2 doors until I open one of them and then she turns in circles barking, then jumps up on me ramming her head against me until I lean down to giver her a squeeze/belly rub.  I don't think anyone in my life has been that excited to see me....EVER!


----------



## bababear_50

Here we go
August 5, 2022

1 REWARD MILE EVERY $20 SPENT
+5

She is definitely full of energy this morning.
I ordered her some more toys and a Cactus scratching post from Amazon.
Right now her favorite toy is a crinkle ball.


----------



## ottawamom

Get a little fishing rod kind of toy. Either a wire with a feather on the end or a string kind. Lots of great interactive play with a toy like that. Laser pointer on the wall is fun also.

Don't dismiss a good old fashioned cardboard box with a few holes in it that they can hide in and then poke their pay out of. Another favourite game ours used to play was with a plastic straw (the bendable kind). We would move it around and he would try to catch the end.


----------



## hdrolfe

My bengal found my box of plastic straws and ripped it open to steal about 50 of them, I find them everywhere now. He loves those things. He also likes pipe cleaners. Both of those he will bring me to throw for him. I got a cat dancer from amazon (they do sell them in stores as well) and a fishing line toy with a bunch of things to add to the end of it, so it came with feathers and little fluffy things, and when Olaf rips one apart I can snap on a new one. He also plays in the water fountain, he will put toys in it and fish them out, then come jump on me with his wet little paws. And of course the ball in circle toy, he plays with that on his own sometimes, but he'll get bored with it so I put it away and bring it back out a month of two later and he rediscovers it. All my cats like the pompom balls and bell in ball toys but so does the dog and he tend to break them so they don't last long.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bababear_50 said:


> O/T Off Topic
> Mel is a new Mama to a sweet little girl kitten.
> It's been 14 years since I've had a cat.
> Her name is Cocoa. She looks like a Baby Bengal Tiger to me.
> She only spent 2 weeks at her old home before they discovered an allergy.
> She is approx. 3 months old..... this will be verified by my vet next week.
> Yep she is going to need all her shots.
> Right now she is alternating with checking the whole house out and hiding under my bed, and watching me type right now.
> I definitely think she is going to bond with my son Andrew.. she goes to him for pets & treats.
> Here she is!!!
> View attachment 691103
> Hugs
> Mel


She’s adorable


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> *Get a little fishing rod kind of toy*. Either a wire with a feather on the end or a string kind. Lots of great interactive play with a toy like that. Laser pointer on the wall is fun also.
> 
> Don't dismiss a good old fashioned cardboard box with a few holes in it that they can hide in and then poke their pay out of. Another favourite game ours used to play was with a plastic straw (the bendable kind). We would move it around and he would try to catch the end.


My kitty's favourite toy is her pink stick (with a pink ball on the end with a feather) that we buy at Dollarama. Last Christmas, she got 6 variations of the stick, but the pink one remains her favourite.


----------



## tinkerone

I ordered some Samsung Smart Tags with my AMs.  Anybody have any experience using them or a similar product?  I picked them up for my luggage and wondering how well they actually work.  I've watched some youtube on them and read reviews but it's always nice to get the opinion of people who aren't strangers, people you trust.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully I get my weekly flyers tonight.  There would normally be a flyer for both Sobeys and Lawtons Drugs.   My local Sobeys is closing early Wednesday night to prep for the new program launch on Thursday morning.

Here is what will be available for Sobeys & Co. :


----------



## ElCray

Mix and Match is on Airmilesshops!!!!!


----------



## bbangel

Do we need to start a Scene+ thread for the new program?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bbangel said:


> Do we need to start a Scene+ thread for the new program?


*There's one for PC Optimum that's active so I imagine one for that program would have some interest. Not something that I'll do though, I can't stay on top of THIS one!*


----------



## cari12

AirMiles just posted on Twitter that it’ll niw be only 500 AM to qualify Gold and 5000 AM to qualify Onyx.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Sobeys Ontario Flyer
Quite a bit I'll be picking up.
Chicken & Bacon for the sons.
Hugs
Mel
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-11-to-172/all

Looks like get 75 Bonus Airmiles when you purchase a $50 Pizza Pizza Gift Card.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> AirMiles just posted on Twitter that it’ll niw be only 500 AM to qualify Gold and 5000 AM to qualify Onyx.


Just got the email and it states....
Just in time for the AIR MILES® Summer of Extras, we’re happy to announce that it’s now easier to maintain Onyx status. You’ll qualify by earning just *5,000 AIR MILES Reward Miles™* in a calendar1 year rather than the 6,000 Miles previously required, *or* with holding an eligible AIR MILES credit card.2,3

So all you have to do is have a AM cc if I'm reading this right.


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Just got the email and it states....
> Just in time for the AIR MILES® Summer of Extras, we’re happy to announce that it’s now easier to maintain Onyx status. You’ll qualify by earning just *5,000 AIR MILES Reward Miles™* in a calendar1 year rather than the 6,000 Miles previously required, *or* with holding an eligible AIR MILES credit card.2,3
> 
> So all you have to do is have a AM cc if I'm reading this right.



Specific BMO cards. I only have the "regular" BMO card so need the 5000 AM (which isn't happening this year lol)

Cardholders of the BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard, BMO AIR MILES Business Mastercard and BMO AIR MILES Small Business World Elite Mastercard (“Eligible Cardholders”) enjoy automatic AIR MILES Onyx® collector status and have access to the corresponding benefits as long as they remain Eligible Cardholders (“Partner Designation”). Should their Eligible Cardholder status terminate, then requalification for Onyx collector status is based on their collection of 5,000 eligible Reward Miles in a calendar year.


----------



## ottawamom

New promotion from Airmiles begins Thursday. No details other than stay tuned! (Bonus Boom Bust anyone!)


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> New promotion from Airmiles begins Thursday. No details other than stay tuned! (Bonus Boom Bust anyone!)


I prefer Bonus Boom over Mix n Match. Just made a few online purchases before getting the Mix n Match email offer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hdrolfe

Mix and Match is good timing with all the back to school shopping I'm about to have to do... Perhaps I will be able to get it to work


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I don't like change!!!!!  I don't wanna learn a new program and change how I try to collect points


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just gave DH my physical Scene card and said "Here ya go! A new one to use at Sobeys from now on!" LOL


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> New promotion from Airmiles begins Thursday. No details other than stay tuned! (Bonus Boom Bust anyone!)


Hi Hon where did you see this info?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*All I can say is HOLY CRAP!  Our biggest earners have been our credit cards,  the benefits of all the renovations and increase in every single thing we buy. *
*
Now bring on the annual passes Disney we've got a trip to plan
*


----------



## bababear_50

Doing my best before Sobeys and Foodland leave.
Working on a Universal Orlando Hotel stay.

​



​​
*YOUR MILES METER*​

August, 2022​



​
So far in 2022, you’ve collected a total of:​

*16186*​

*AIR MILES® Reward MilesTM**​

*Miles posted to your collector account as of August 3, 2022​

Nice work. Keep it up!​

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon where did you see this info?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Got it in an email from Airmiles (it was part of the August newsletter)




I clicked on the link but no details until tomorrow.

On another note. DS just got a survey from Airmiles about how he feels about the upcoming changes (stores leaving etc). Took 5 minutes and he got 30 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks for taking the time to respond ottawamom.
I appreciate it



Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm not getting my hopes up that it is going to be something fantastic. Hence my Bonus Boom Bust comment. I'll be on my computer first thing in the morning in case I'm wrong.


----------



## ElCray

Reporting in for Mix and Match! Reloaded my contacts at Clearly (will get reimbursed) and put in an order at H&M with their summer special. Up to $264 with 2 shops. We're headed to Orlando on the 20th so I need to get things ordered and shipped!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been super busy being lazy today but this is the first I've actually loooked at my account online, not putting a comma in the email made me think it was tooooo many 
*


----------



## ottawamom

That new promotion is a ho hum kind of thing.


----------



## bababear_50

Good score at Sobeys today
they had lots of cheddar/ broccoli stuffed chicken and popcorn chicken, strips ,,,, first time in months it's been listed at $9.99 a box.
Schneider's bacon.... limited supply issues apparently. Did manage to get 5 though.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Yeah, this ain't no promo, just a contest that is offering a total of 3,334 prizes across the entire country. 

Side note, I can't sign into either or my Sobey's accounts so no idea what my personal offers are which doesn't put me in any better position than last week when they popped up long enough for me to see them and then disappeared before i finished shopping. ANNOYING

ETA: took me over 40 minutes to straighten that all out, not happy with the new app*


----------



## bababear_50

Well a cat tree was on the ordering list from Amazon ,,one scan
Sobeys shop 2nd scan 
Two bottles water Shell 3rd scan (15 Airmiles),,no calories!
back to Global pets 4th scan
I'm all scanned out Airmiles

Ok I might get a 5th scan next week at Metro.
Yeah Ho Hum!

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Well my card got no Sobeys offers this week and the other 2 cards got items but no spend bonus.  Haven't had any of those in weeks so maybe they aren't doing that anymore.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, this ain't no promo, just a contest that is offering a total of 3,334 prizes across the entire country.
> 
> Side note, I can't sign into either or my Sobey's accounts so no idea what my personal offers are which doesn't put me in any better position than last week when they popped up long enough for me to see them and then disappeared before i finished shopping. ANNOYING
> 
> ETA: took me over 40 minutes to straighten that all out, not happy with the new app*


Thanks for the heads up. It didn't take me 40, but it took long enough. And on a busy day, definitely not what I needed to do 


bababear_50 said:


> Well a cat tree was on the ordering list from Amazon ,,one scan
> Sobeys shop 2nd scan
> Two bottles water Shell 3rd scan (15 Airmiles),,no calories!
> back to Global pets 4th scan
> I'm all scanned out Airmiles
> 
> Ok I might get a 5th scan next week at Metro.
> Yeah Ho Hum!
> 
> Hugs Mel


What are the scans for, Mel-the summer contest? I know that there is something else going on (Mix and Match??), but I can't find it on the website. 

Your score on the chicken makes me think that a trip across the city might be warranted. DH and I love those things, and now the DD isn't eating our meat (she's gone kosher) it will last a lot longer for us!


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Well a cat tree was on the ordering list from Amazon ,,one scan
> Sobeys shop 2nd scan
> Two bottles water Shell 3rd scan (15 Airmiles),,no calories!
> back to Global pets 4th scan
> I'm all scanned out Airmiles
> 
> Ok I might get a 5th scan next week at Metro.
> Yeah Ho Hum!
> 
> Hugs Mel


It does not appear that Sobeys or Foodland is included in this contest.

*Ontario (excluding Region of Thunder Bay*):* Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Metro, Jean Coutu, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire

*Quebec:*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Jean Coutu, Shell, IGA, IGA Express, Rachelle Béry, Les Marchés Tradition, Global Pet Foods


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> It does not appear that Sobeys or Foodland is included in this contest.
> 
> *Ontario (excluding Region of Thunder Bay*):* Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Metro, Jean Coutu, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
> 
> *Quebec:*
> Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Jean Coutu, Shell, IGA, IGA Express, Rachelle Béry, Les Marchés Tradition, Global Pet Foods


Oh well .Thanks for letting me know.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It didn't take me 40, but it took long enough. And on a busy day, definitely not what I needed to do
> 
> What are the scans for, Mel-the summer contest? I know that there is something else going on (Mix and Match??), but I can't find it on the website.
> 
> Your score on the chicken makes me think that a trip across the city might be warranted. DH and I love those things, and now the DD isn't eating our meat (she's gone kosher) it will last a lot longer for us!


Hi Hon
The scan is just whenever you scan your card you are entered in a contest to win Airmiles.
https://www.airmiles.ca/en/promotio...m=banner&utm_content=awareness_rw_sebreminder

Yeah my kids like the Prime chicken a lot, the prices have been so high on it lately.


Hugs Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Oh well .Thanks for letting me know.
> Hugs Mel



*Official Contest Rules
AIR MILES® SUMMER OF EXTRAS CONTEST
(the “Contest”)
NO PURCHASE OR USE OF REWARD MILESTM IS NECESSARY

The Contest is only open to Canadian resident AIR MILES collectors who are 16 years of age or older. See Rule 2, below.*

*Definitions:*
*Contest Sponsor:* LoyaltyOne, Co. doing business as AIR MILES or the AIR MILES Reward Program (the “Contest Sponsor”), located at 351 King Street East, Suite 200, Toronto, Ontario, M5A 0L6.
*Indemnitees:* Contest Sponsor, each Participating Partner (as defined in Rule 5), any other AIR MILES partner or sponsor or prize provider, and any of the respective affiliates, directors, officers, or employees of any of the foregoing (collectively the “*Indemnitees*”).

*Eligibility:* The Contest is open only to Canadian resident AIR MILES collectors (“*Collectors*”), including those that have qualified for AIR MILES Gold Collector status and Onyx Collector status, who are 16 years of age or older as of August 11, 2022, except employees, representatives and agents of Contest Sponsor, its affiliates and their respective advertising and marketing agencies, Contest administrators, judges, and persons domiciled with any of the above. For the purposes of this Contest, Collectors qualified for Gold status by earning 500 or more AIR MILES Reward Miles in 2022 as of September 7, 2022, and Collectors qualified for Onyx status by earning 5,000 or more AIR MILES Reward Miles in 2022 as of, September 7, 2022 as determined by the Contest Sponsor. The Collector is the individual in whose name the AIR MILES Collector Number has been established (the “*Collector Number*”) or, in the case of a Business Collector, the principal associated with the Business Collector Number, as determined by the Contest Sponsor. Canadian residence will be determined by the mailing address associated with the Collector Number. If you are not already an AIR MILES Collector, you may become one by enrolling online at www.airmiles.ca. Each Collector meeting the criteria described in this Rule 2 is referred to as an “*Eligible Collector.*”
Online access and an email account may be required to participate in this Contest. Many public libraries, retail businesses and others offer free access to computers and a number of Internet service providers and other companies offer free email accounts.
*Agreement to Contest Rules*: By participating in the Contest, you fully and unconditionally agree to and accept the Contest Rules and the decisions of the Contest Sponsor and its Contest administrators and judges, which are final and binding in all matters related to the Contest.
*Contest Period* The Contest begins at *12:00:01 a.m. on August 11, 2022* and ends at *11:59:59 p.m. on September 7, 2022 (“Contest Period”).* All times refer to Eastern Time (“ET”) throughout the Contest.
*How to Enter:* There are three (3) ways to enter:
*Entry Option A – Swipe your AIR MILES card at Participating AIR MILES Partners:*
An Eligible Collector will receive one (1) Contest entry each time they present their AIR MILES card at the time of any purchase transaction made during the Contest Period at participating AIR MILES Partner locations listed below (each, a “*Participating Partner*”) and each time they enter their Collector Number online at the time of checkout during the Contest Period on a Participating Partner’s website. airmilesshops.ca is considered a Participating Partner and purchases made through airmilesshops.ca during the Contest Period are included for the purposes of determining the number of Contest entries an Eligible Collector will receive, *except for airmilesshops.ca purchases or sign-ups made at the following online stores: Pimsleur Language Programs, Wealthsimple, Hotwire, Pimsleur, Priceline, FlightHub, Rentalcars.com, Watchers, Agoda, Disney +, Expedia, Expedia.ca, cheapOair.ca, Marriott International, InterContinental Hotels, InterContinental Hotels Group, RentalCars.com, Best Western, CheapOair.com, Sandals Resorts, Agoda.com, Expedia, Inc, Hotels.com, Viator, DisneyShopping, eharmony, Booking.com, WeightWatchers.ca*(including, without limitation, all travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays). An Eligible Collector must present or enter their AIR MILES Collector Number at time of purchase (“Swipe”) to obtain Contest entries. No minimum purchase is required. All determinations as to whether or not an eligible Swipe has been completed during the Contest Period in accordance with these Rules will be made by the Contest Sponsor and shall be considered final and binding without right of appeal.
*Participating Partners:
British Columbia/Yukon Territory:*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
*Alberta:*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
*Saskatchewan:*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
*Manitoba/Region of Thunder Bay* (defined below)/Northwest Territories/Nunavut:* Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Shell, Manitoba Liquor Mart, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
*Ontario (excluding Region of Thunder Bay*):* Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Metro, Jean Coutu, Shell, Global Pet Foods, Fountain Tire
*Quebec:*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Jean Coutu, Shell, IGA, IGA Express, Rachelle Béry, Les Marchés Tradition, Global Pet Foods
*Atlantic Canada (New Brunswick, Newfoundland & Labrador, Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia):*
Airmilesshops.ca, Jiffy Lube, Pharmasave, Kent, Irving Oil, Nova Scotia Liquor Corporation (NS only), Shell, Jean Coutu (NB only), Newfoundland Labrador Liquor Corporation (Newfoundland and Labrador only), Global Pet Foods
* The Region of Thunder Bay is defined as follows: That part of Ontario which includes (i) the District of Thunder Bay, (ii) the District of Kenora, (iii) that part of the District of Algoma which lies west of Highway 631, and (iv) the greater metropolitan areas of White River and Hornepayne.
*Entry Option B – Use your Canadian-issued Mastercard linked to your AIR MILES card:*
An Eligible Collector will receive one (1) Contest entry each time they use their Canadian-issued Mastercard that is linked to their AIR MILES card to pay for eligible purchases made during the Contest Period at participating brands (each, a “*CLO Participating Brand*”). Visit airmilescardlink.ca for a full list of CLO Participating Brands. An Eligible Collector must first link any Canadian-issued Mastercard to their AIR MILES Card before making an eligible purchase, and then must use that same linked Mastercard to make eligible purchases to obtain Contest entries. Minimum purchases and offer terms and conditions apply. See airmilescardlink.ca to link your Canadian-issued Mastercard and to see all eligible purchase requirements and offer terms and conditions. All determinations as to whether or not an eligible purchase at a CLO Participating Brand has been completed during the Contest Period in accordance with these Rules will be made by the Contest Sponsor and shall be considered final and binding without right of appeal.
Entry Option C – NO PURCHASE NECESSARY:
To receive five (5) Contest entries without purchase, an Eligible Collector must submit his/her/their first and last name, complete mailing address including city, province, postal code, daytime phone number (including area code), email address and AIR MILES Collector Number plus a fifty-word (50-word) or more original essay describing “What you would do if you won 3,000,000 AIR MILES Reward Miles” and email to:Airmiles+summerofextrascontest@promotionsolutions.net (with “Summer of Extras Contest” in the subject line of the email). The email must be received by Contest Sponsor no later than 11:59:59 p.m. ET on September 7, 2022.
Limit of one (1) use of Entry Option C per Collector Number per day, to a maximum of twenty-eight (28) uses and one hundred and forty (140) entries via Option C per Collector Number during the Contest Period.
*Entry Limits and Odds:* Entrants may use more than one entry option noted above. Selecting one entry option over another does not increase the odds of winning. The odds of winning will depend on the total number of eligible entries received during the Contest Period.


*Bonus Contest Entries:* Eligible Collectors who meet any one (1) of the criteria outlined below will automatically receive a three times (3x) multiplier on the total number of contest entries they receive in accordance with these Contest Rules. Multipliers are not combinable. For example, a Gold-status Collector who is also a BMO AIR MILES credit card holder and also an American Express AIR MILES credit card holder will still only get three (3X) times their total number of contest entries.
 An AIR MILES Gold Collector, as defined in Rule 2 above;
 An Onyx Collector, as defined in Rule 2 above;
 A Collector who holds an approved and eligible American Express AIR MILES credit card** by September 7, 2022; and/or
** Eligible American Express AIR MILES credit cards include American Express® AIR MILES®* Credit Card, American Express® AIR MILES®* Platinum Credit Card, American Express® AIR MILES®* Reserve Credit Card, American Express® AIR MILES®* for Business Card, American Express® AIR MILES®* Platinum Business Card and American Express® AIR MILES®* Gold Business Card. Your American Express AIR MILES Credit Card account must be active and in good standing during the Contest Period and at time of the prize draw. The AIR MILES Collector Number participating this Contest must be the same Collector Number linked to an eligible American Express AIR MILES Credit Card.
Amex Bank of Canada and Amex Canada Inc. (hereinafter “AMEX”) is only a participating AIR MILES partner in the Contest. AMEX is not a sponsor or a prize provider of the Contest.
• A Collector who holds an eligible BMO AIR MILES credit card*** by September 7, 2022.
*** Eligible BMO AIR MILES credit cards include: BMO®†AIR MILES® Mastercard®*, BMO®† AIR MILES® World Mastercard®*, BMO®† AIR MILES® World Elite®* Mastercard®*, BMO®† AIR MILES® Mastercard®* for Business, BMO®† Gold AIR MILES® Mastercard®*, BMO®† Gold AIR MILES® Mastercard®* for Business, BMO®† AIR MILES® Business Mastercard®*, BMO®† AIR MILES® No-Fee Business Mastercard®*, Shell®** AIR MILES® World Mastercard®* from BMO®†, Shell®** AIR MILES® Mastercard®* from BMO®†, BMO®† Sobeys AIR MILES® Mastercard®*, BMO®† IGA AIR MILES® Mastercard®*.
BMO Bank of Montreal (hereinafter “BMO”) is only a participating AIR MILES partner in the contest. BMO is not a sponsor or a prize provider of the Contest.
*Prizes:* There is one (1) grand prize (“Grand Prize”) and a total of 3,333 secondary prizes (“Secondary Prizes”) available to be won (collectively the “Prizes”), consisting of the following:
*Grand Prize:*
Three million (3,000,000) AIR MILES® Reward Miles†
*Secondary Prizes:*
Three (3) prizes of three hundred thousand (300,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles†
Thirty (30) prizes of thirty thousand (30,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles†
Three hundred (300) prizes of three thousand (3,000) AIR MILES Reward Miles†
Three thousand (3,000) prizes of three hundred (300) AIR MILES Reward Miles†
*† No limit to the number of Prizes per Collector Number.*
The approximate retail value of an AIR MILES Reward Miles Prize depends on the chosen method of redemption, available reward options at the time of redemption, and the set preference between AIR MILES Cash and AIR MILES Dream accounts. If redeemed with AIR MILES Cash, 95 Cash Miles can be used in-store for $10 towards purchases at participating AIR MILES partners or 95 Cash Miles can be used online for eVouchers for $10 worth of value at participating reward partners. If redeemed for flights, value depends on the current marketplace price of the chosen flight, which will vary. Winner must pay applicable taxes, related transportation fees, governmental levies, excess baggage and other non-ticket costs. The value of AIR MILES Reward Miles used for non-flight reward options depends on reward options in effect at the time of redemption. AIR MILES Reward Miles prize is subject to the Terms and Conditions of the AIR MILES Reward Program as amended from time to time. AIR MILES Reward Miles Prize is not transferable or convertible to cash and must be accepted as awarded.
All elements of the Prizes are not transferable or convertible to cash, or refundable, and must be accepted as awarded. Prize details shall be at the Contest Sponsor’s sole discretion. Where applicable, Prize elements will be awarded by the Contest Sponsor based on the mailing address and/or email address associated with the Collector Number of a confirmed winner. In the case of loss, theft, mutilation, alteration or unauthorized use, a Prize and its elements will not be reimbursed or replaced. Except as expressly stated herein, a confirmed winner is responsible for all applicable taxes, fees and surcharges, if any, in respect to his/her/their Prize and/or the use or redemption thereof.
No compensation will be provided for failure by a confirmed winner to accept a Prize as awarded. Contest Sponsor gives no representations, warranties, or conditions, whether express or implied, in respect to a Prize or any elements of a Prize.
*Winner Selection:* A random draw for each of the Prizes in the order presented in Rule 7 above will be held on *October 20, 2022, at 2:00 p.m.* ET in Oakville, Ontario from among all Eligible Entries received during the Contest Period, by an independent judging organization whose decisions will be final and binding. In order to be declared a winner, selected entrant must be an AIR MILES Collector and must first correctly answer, unaided, a time-limited mathematical skill-testing question administered by the Contest Sponsor or its representatives, and otherwise comply with the Official Contest Rules. The Contest Sponsor or its representatives will make reasonable attempts to contact the selected entrant at the same email address on file in the Collector’s profile of their Collector Account. If a selected entrant cannot be contacted or has not responded within *forty-eight (48) hours* of the date when contact was first attempted, is not eligible in accordance with these Official Contest Rules, does not correctly answer the mathematical skill-testing question or otherwise comply with these Official Contest Rules, then the selected entrant is disqualified and will not receive the Prize and another entrant may be selected. A selected entrant must sign and return to the Contest Sponsor within *forty-eight (48) hours of receipt* a Prize Acknowledgement and Release Form, in form satisfactory to Contest Sponsor, which includes a standard declaration of compliance with the Official Contest Rules and Release Form in order to be awarded a Prize. Failure to sign and return the Prize Acknowledgement and Release Form within *forty-eight (48) hours of receipt* will result in forfeiture of the Prize.
If any potential winner is under the age of majority in his/her province or territory of residence, a parent or legal guardian of the potential winner will be required to sign or submit the Prize Acknowledgement and Release Form on behalf of their minor child and the Prize will be delivered to the minor. If the parent or legal guardian of the potential Prize winner does not sign or submit the Prize Acknowledgement and Release Form, the potential Prize winner will not be awarded the Prize.
*General:*
The Contest Sponsor, and each Participating Partner (as defined in Rule 5), may use each Winner’s name, city of residence, comments, likeness, photograph, voice and statements, images, representations, pictures or likenesses (“*Images*”) in any medium, for advertising purposes, including Images of each Winner and each Winner's guest, whether in relation to the Contest or the AIR MILES Reward Program or otherwise, without providing any compensation for their use or receiving further permission, in any media throughout the world in perpetuity. The Contest Sponsor, each Participating Partner (as defined in Rule 5), as the case may be, shall own the proprietary right in and to such Images.
The Winner’s first name, last-name initial and the year he/she/they joined the AIR MILES Reward Program may appear on www.airmiles.ca, the AIR MILES Canada Fan Page on Facebook, the airmiles Canada profile on Instagram and the AIR MILES Canada @airmiles profile on Twitter.
For Quebec residents, any litigation respecting the conduct or organization of a publicity contest in Quebec may be submitted to the Régie des alcools, des courses et des jeux (the “*Régie”*) for a ruling. For Quebec residents, any litigation respecting the awarding of a prize may be submitted to the Régie only for the purpose of helping the parties reach a settlement.
Subject to the jurisdiction in Quebec of the Régie, the Contest Sponsor reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to substitute a prize with one of equal or greater value, to cancel, terminate, amend and/or suspend the Contest without prior notice at any time and for any reason including without limitation, if viruses, bugs, unauthorized human intervention, attempts to disrupt the Contest or other causes beyond the Contest Sponsor’s control corrupt or affect the administration, security, fairness or proper play or conduct of the Contest. In no event will the Contest Sponsor be liable for more prizes (in quantity or amount) than that specified in the Contest Rules.
The Contest Sponsor and the other Indemnitees are not responsible for any technical, hardware, software, or telephone failures of any kind, or lost or unavailable network connections or garbled or deleted computer network transmissions, or failed, incomplete, garbled, misdirected, or lost entries or inaccurate capture of entry or Swipe of AIR MILES Card, or earn of Miles information, even if it limits the ability to participate in the Contest. Any entry that occurs after a system failure is deemed a defective entry and is void and will not be honoured. The Contest Sponsor and the other Indemnitees are not responsible for any injury or damage to persons (including any Winner or guest of any Winner) or property arising from the Contest or any of the Prizes, or which may be caused, directly or indirectly, in whole or in part, from accessing or transmitting any material from any website regardless of whether the material was prepared by the Contest Sponsor or a third party or is connected to any website by hyperlink. All entries must be received during the Contest Period. All entries and prize claims are subject to verification by Contest Sponsor and will be void if not obtained through legitimate channels, or if not original, or if obtained by fraudulent means, or if obtained other than in compliance with these Contest Rules, as determined by the Contest Sponsor in its sole discretion. The Contest Sponsor will not accept screen shots or other evidence of winning or entry in lieu of its verification process. Proof of sending is not proof of receipt. All entries become the property of the Contest Sponsor and will not be returned.
Online and email entries must be made only by the individual entrant using original, manual keystrokes. Use of any automated system including robotic or form-filling software to enter or participate is prohibited and will result in disqualification of all entries by anyone using such assistance.
The Contest Sponsor reserves the right in its sole discretion to disqualify any individual it finds to be tampering with the entry process or the operation of the Contest or to be acting in a fraudulent manner or in violation of these Contest Rules or in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner. Any attempt by any person to deliberately undermine the legitimate operation of the Contest may be a violation of criminal and civil law and, should such an attempt be made, the Contest Sponsor reserves the right to seek damages from any such person to the fullest extent permitted by law. The Contest Sponsor’s failure to enforce any term of these Contest Rules shall not constitute a waiver of that provision.
By entering the Contest, each entrant expressly consents to the Contest Sponsor, its agents and/or representatives, storing, sharing and using the personal information submitted with his/her/their entry only for the purpose of administering the Contest in accordance with these Official Contest Rules and the Contest Sponsor’s privacy policy (available at: https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Privacypolicy). This section does not limit any other consent(s) that an individual may provide the Contest Sponsor or others in relation to the collection, use and/or disclosure of their personal information.
The Contest is subject to all applicable laws. In the event that any provision of these Contest Rules shall be determined to be invalid or unenforceable, such provision shall be severed, and the remaining provisions of these Official Contest Rules shall be unaffected and shall remain in full force and effect to the fullest extent permitted by law.
In the event of a discrepancy between the French and the English versions of these Official Contest Rules, the English version will prevail.
The name of the Winners may be obtained by sending a request with a self-addressed, postage-stamped envelope to “*Dept. 100, 2022 AIR MILES® SUMMER OF EXTRAS CONTEST, Winner List Request, Box 9500 Lakeshore West PO, Oakville, ON L6K 0G4,*” until February 17, 2023. The first name, last name, initial and the year he/she/they joined the AIR MILES Reward Program for each Winner may also be posted on www.airmiles.ca, the AIR MILES Canada Fan Page on Facebook, the airmiles Canada profile on Instagram and the AIR MILES Canada @airmiles profile on Twitter.
© 2022 LoyaltyOne, Co.
®™ Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. Partner trademarks are owned by the respective partners or authorized for their use in Canada.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did a post over the Scene+ thread from my Sobeys trip this morning outlining the points I earned, etc. Check it out if you are curious.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I did alright at Sobeys....spent $87 and earned 304 miles.   I got the prime chicken, rice cakes, frozen scallops and a family sized sushi for dinner.   

  there was a spend $75 get 75 on my card that I knew nothing about.   When I got home I looked it up and I have no idea where it came from as the expiry date on it was 05/02


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't been to Sobeys in forever as it's a bit of a drive. I had listed a few things from this weeks flyer to pick up. I just check DH and DS cards and they each have spend $50 get 75AM for one and 100AM on the other. I just added a few other things to the list so I should be able to do both get the airmiles from the offers and the two bonuses above. Worth the drive this week. (385AM if all goes to plan)  Best week I will have had in a long time.


----------



## hdrolfe

Today was very busy at work, wrapping things up as I'm now off until after Labour Day, so about 3 1/2 weeks. Looking forward to some stuff around the area, we have season passes to Calypso (as do a few of kiddos friends) so will probably go there once or twice. Also have back to school shopping to do! Out to Tanger Outlets to hopefully get a few good deals. I am also planning on some online shopping to do the mix-and-match. Best news today, a job I applied on finally had the pool established and I made it! Phew. I've been at the same level for 10 years so this would be a great opportunity, and a little extra money. I do stand a good chance at it, I've already talked to my manager and she's talked to her boss about making a position for me, apparently they are worried I'll leave. So fingers crossed I may have a raise (and more work lol) when I get back from vacation. Happy to have gotten the news about the pool before I left though. 

I haven't been earning very many AM, won't be getting Onyx at this rate. Losing Rexall and Sobeys was a big hit to my earnings. Even Metro hasn't been giving me very good offers lately. I am sure I'll do the Mix and Match online, but ya'll know I have terrible luck at those online shops posting properly. I need some more AM though! Next cruises are booked for April and haven't booked flights (what a mess flights are now) and a hotel pre cruise. Trying to be patient and just wait for that trip but I wish we could head back to Disney and try out Universal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I swore I wasn't going to bother with the M&M promo, but I actually might make the 750 AM.  DD and I both need new indoor soccer boots and socks (Nike), DD needed a new lunch box (DSW), my Clinique mascara has been discontinued and well.ca still has it, I have a credit for Linen Chest and sheets are on sale, and amazon has this travel backpack that fits under the airline seats (since I will be going carry on). So I have the five partners figured out, just need to figure out if $500 can be met.  I really didn't WANT to spend $500 all at once right now though. This time of year is so expensive with school and sports registrations.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Just sharing
I have my *Prey*

All the toys we have bought her and Pom Poms are her favorite.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

One of my portal purchases ($30) has posted to my account and I have already received the 100 mix and match miles. I thought it had to be two offers over $100/100 miles? I did a nike order as well but that hasn’t shipped yet.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So not AM related:

I plan on buy gift cards for our trip to cover 90% of our costs.  Only bringing enough cash for the transportation ($70 US) and extra ($100 US).

This is my budget for DD14 and I:

$350 (Food - 6 days, 2 meals each = $14.58 per meal)
$50 (Dinner at DS for arrival day)
$85 (Resort Balance owing)
$75 (Souvenirs)
=$560 US = $723+ CDN (Buy $725 Gift card(s))

Does that seem reasonable? Trying to not use my credit card to avoid foreign exchange fees.

I don't want to have ANY leftover on the cards since this will be our last trip for a long time.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So not AM related:
> 
> I plan on buy gift cards for our trip to cover 90% of our costs.  Only bringing enough cash for the transportation ($70 US) and extra ($100 US).
> 
> This is my budget for DD14 and I:
> 
> $350 (Food - 6 days, 2 meals each = $14.58 per meal)
> $50 (Dinner at DS for arrival day)
> $85 (Resort Balance owing)
> $75 (Souvenirs)
> =$560 US = $723+ CDN (Buy $725 Gift card(s))
> 
> Does that seem reasonable? Trying to not use my credit card to avoid foreign exchange fees.
> 
> I don't want to have ANY leftover on the cards since this will be our last trip for a long time.


I think you have underestimated your food by a fair amount. More realistically you should be $25 per meal per person.  Prices have gone up significantly.  You would be looking at $15-16 before taxes and no drinks for a low end counter service meal.   Then you need to factor in snacks and at least some drinks.  Even a Coke is around $4.

$75 for souvies….ummmm…..unless you know for a fact that you are only going to buy a couple of small trinket type things that won’t be enough either.  Again, prices are higher.  Something like a keychain that you used to get for $10 is now $15-20.

I spent more in January on our 5 days visit than I have ever spent down there.  Granted I had to pay for tests but even without that I probably spent $800+ more than in the past.

Since you don’t want any left over funds on a gift card you should perhaps stick with what you have planned and use a credit card for any additional charges.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> I think you have underestimated your food by a fair amount. More realistically you should be $25 per meal per person.  Prices have gone up significantly.  You would be looking at $15-16 before taxes and no drinks for a low end counter service meal.   Then you need to factor in snacks and at least some drinks.  Even a Coke is around $4.
> 
> $75 for souvies….ummmm…..unless you know for a fact that you are only going to buy a couple of small trinket type things that won’t be enough either.  Again, prices are higher.  Something like a keychain that you used to get for $10 is now $15-20.
> 
> I spent more in January on our 5 days visit than I have ever spent down there.  Granted I had to pay for tests but even without that I probably spent $800+ more than in the past.


We are only doing quick service. No table service. I looked at the menus on the website and adult meals are all $11.99-$14.99.  Kids are $7.99 which what I ate for lunches last time.

$20 for a key chain? Seriously. That seems a tad over the top.  I'm buying park pins, maybe some stationery-type items, etc.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We are only doing quick service. No table service. I looked at the menus on the website and adult meals are all $11.99-$14.99.  Kids are $7.99 which what I ate for lunches last time.
> 
> $20 for a key chain? Seriously. That seems a tad over the top.  I'm buying park pins, maybe some stationery-type items, etc.


I think perhaps prices have not been updated online.  What you mention is low.  I was very surprised to see a basic cheeseburger in the Music food court for $18. I have many times had kids meals or we split a larger entre so that we can have a dessert or two.  You might be okay with your budget is that is your plan.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

dancin Disney style said:


> I think perhaps prices have not been updated online.  What you mention is low.  I was very surprised to see a basic cheeseburger in the Music food court for $18. I have many times had kids meals or we split a larger entre so that we can have a dessert or two.  You might be okay with your budget is that is your plan.


Maybe so. I just checked the prices at Pop Century food court and the burgers are listed at 11.49-12.99. And that is directly from the WDW website.  Perhaps someone can report back with some pricing info.


----------



## youngdeb12

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Maybe so. I just checked the prices at Pop Century food court and the burgers are listed at 11.49-12.99. And that is directly from the WDW website.  Perhaps someone can report back with some pricing info.



If you go into the app, you can pretend to put in a mobile order.  Cosmic Rays has a burger and side for $12.29.  No beverage included.  Kids meals are still around $7-8 and include a beverage.  Fountain beverage is $3.99, water is $3.50.  Just an example.


----------



## bababear_50

All this talk about the price increases at Disney /Florida has me think of changing over to Cash Airmiles and picking up a few Starbucks GC, I love their Banana & Strawberry smoothies in the morning.


Posted June 28 2922
Remember these are USD prices
https://disney.urbantastebud.com/how-much-does-food-cost-at-disney-world/

12.00 USD = 15.47 CAD

Disney Beverage prices are high

How much are drinks?​Here’s a quick price breakdown for drinks (soda, alcohol, bottle water, etc.)

Bottled Soda = *$4.69 USD*
Fountain Drinks = *$5.99 USD*
Coffee (from Joffrey’s) = *$3.49 USD*
Hot Cocoa = *$3.49 USD*
Beer = *$11 USD* average price
Cocktails = *$16 USD* average price
Iced Water = *FREE *

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*went to Metro last night for some milk and a few other things to get my 3rd flash of my card on the phone for the week and to pick up a gift card. Came home to finish the final decisions and this morning used it for this... I'll be heading to the Airmiles site after a bit of a rest to do the next part
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *went to Metro last night for some milk and a few other things to get my 3rd flash of my card on the phone for the week and to pick up a gift card. Came home to finish the final decisions and this morning used it for this... I'll be heading to the Airmiles site after a bit of a rest to do the next part
> View attachment 694152*



Exciting! We have stayed at POP 3 times now, and with skyliner it's so convenient! I hope you are going for a good long trip. Enjoy the planning.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So not AM related:
> 
> I plan on buy gift cards for our trip to cover 90% of our costs.  Only bringing enough cash for the transportation ($70 US) and extra ($100 US).
> 
> This is my budget for DD14 and I:
> 
> $350 (Food - 6 days, 2 meals each = $14.58 per meal)
> $50 (Dinner at DS for arrival day)
> $85 (Resort Balance owing)
> $75 (Souvenirs)
> =$560 US = $723+ CDN (Buy $725 Gift card(s))
> 
> Does that seem reasonable? Trying to not use my credit card to avoid foreign exchange fees.
> 
> I don't want to have ANY leftover on the cards since this will be our last trip for a long time.



I'll assume girls eat less than boys, but at 11 when we went last year my son was eating adult meals most of the time, even when I may have had a kids meal, and still wanted snacks (mostly ice cream or slushy drinks). Your food budget would maybe last us 3 - 4 days, though I am guessing you won't be getting any drinks and will be happy with the free ice water? Or just kids meals. And no snacks. The souvenirs we would manage with, we have been so many times we usually just get a magnet or something with the year on it, pressed pennies, and maybe a set of Minnie or Mickey ears.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Exciting! We have stayed at POP 3 times now, and with skyliner it's so convenient! I hope you are going for a good long trip. Enjoy the planning.


*12 days, 11 nights and not moving resorts this time. Still trying to decide on which flights to use my miles on but I'm brain exhausted now, maybe tomorrow*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *12 days, 11 nights and not moving resorts this time. Still trying to decide on which flights to use my miles on but I'm brain exhausted now, maybe tomorrow*


I can fit in your carry on


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *12 days, 11 nights and not moving resorts this time. Still trying to decide on which flights to use my miles on but I'm brain exhausted now, maybe tomorrow*


That might be enough days lol. Sounds great though, and no moving resorts.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So not AM related:
> 
> I plan on buy gift cards for our trip to cover 90% of our costs.  Only bringing enough cash for the transportation ($70 US) and extra ($100 US).
> 
> This is my budget for DD14 and I:
> 
> $350 (Food - 6 days, 2 meals each = $14.58 per meal)
> $50 (Dinner at DS for arrival day)
> $85 (Resort Balance owing)
> $75 (Souvenirs)
> =$560 US = $723+ CDN (Buy $725 Gift card(s))
> 
> Does that seem reasonable? Trying to not use my credit card to avoid foreign exchange fees.
> 
> I don't want to have ANY leftover on the cards since this will be our last trip for a long time.


I agree with Dancing Disney Style, I think you are underestimating.  Food has gone up and I'm not sure everything is posted properly.  As for souvenirs, if you buy just one pin you are looking at anywhere from $10 to $20 depending on how intricate the pin is.  Stationary, that runs about $25 on the low end.  Having said that, I often come home spending nothing on souvenirs as I already have one of everything from past trips, lol.  
That's all just my thought though, you will have to report back when you return and let us know how you make out.  

We are going in Feb, taking the grown children and families.  For food, I'm thinking $700 to $1000 a day.  There will be 7 of us, 3 meals a day and we will be doing some sit down meals as the trip is to celebrate my grandsons Bday. Add to that some snacks and I can see it easily hitting that mark.  They are on their own for souvenirs....except for the grandson and granddaughter.  Pop Century used to sell cases of water from the food court, don't know if they still do, but it was less than $5 for the case of 24.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone booked one-way flights through Airmiles? We have a ton to use but the flight options we'd prefer either don't show up when i search round-trip or are stupidly high! 

HUHM, this is odd, double-triple checking my maths and flight options and now what i want is showing up as a round-trip. It's an extra 500 miles but lets us be on one of the Air Canada planes with the 2 - 4- 2 configuration so the possibility to be *alone* is there. 
Thoughts? Split the trip into AC on the way down and WJ on the way home or AC roundtrip. WestJet doesn't have an evening flight on the way south on a Sunday or we'd do that.*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone booked one-way flights through Airmiles? We have a ton to use but the flight options we'd prefer either don't show up when i search round-trip or are stupidly high!
> 
> HUHM, this is odd, double-triple checking my maths and flight options and now what i want is showing up as a round-trip. It's an extra 500 miles but lets us be on one of the Air Canada planes with the 2 - 4- 2 configuration so the possibility to be *alone* is there.
> Thoughts? Split the trip into AC on the way down and WJ on the way home or AC roundtrip. WestJet doesn't have an evening flight on the way south on a Sunday or we'd do that.*


I'm with you, I enjoy the 2-4-2 set up.  I would go with that if it is both ways.  For the peace of mind that would bring, the extra 500 miles is nothing.  Get it booked before the flight disappears.  They can go quickly.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

youngdeb12 said:


> If you go into the app, you can pretend to put in a mobile order.  Cosmic Rays has a burger and side for $12.29.  No beverage included.  Kids meals are still around $7-8 and include a beverage.  Fountain beverage is $3.99, water is $3.50.  Just an example.



Thank you for the post.  I just did a few mock orders like you suggested and the prices are still accurate.  Entrees are $14.99 or less (unless you are getting  lobster roll or something like that ($16.99)).  

I like the kids meals because you also get to choose two sides, which is more than enough food for me at lunch.  We typically just share a drink at meal time or drink our own water.


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone booked one-way flights through Airmiles? We have a ton to use but the flight options we'd prefer either don't show up when i search round-trip or are stupidly high!
> 
> HUHM, this is odd, double-triple checking my maths and flight options and now what i want is showing up as a round-trip. It's an extra 500 miles but lets us be on one of the Air Canada planes with the 2 - 4- 2 configuration so the possibility to be *alone* is there.
> Thoughts? Split the trip into AC on the way down and WJ on the way home or AC roundtrip. WestJet doesn't have an evening flight on the way south on a Sunday or we'd do that.*


I have booked one way in the past, sometimes the round trip doesn't show up or sometimes I don't have enough AM so pay cash for the other direction. It is weird how the flights show up, sometimes one way and sometimes round trip. I book however will get me the flights I want. And I also like when we can just be 2 in the row.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone booked one-way flights through Airmiles? We have a ton to use but the flight options we'd prefer either don't show up when i search round-trip or are stupidly high!
> 
> HUHM, this is odd, double-triple checking my maths and flight options and now what i want is showing up as a round-trip. It's an extra 500 miles but lets us be on one of the Air Canada planes with the 2 - 4- 2 configuration so the possibility to be *alone* is there.
> Thoughts? Split the trip into AC on the way down and WJ on the way home or AC roundtrip. WestJet doesn't have an evening flight on the way south on a Sunday or we'd do that.*


I've booked one way flights many times. Sometimes it was the only way I could get the routing I wanted. The only tricky thing with one way flights "in these times" is that if your flight down is cancelled they won't automatically realize you don't need the return flight. Something to consider.

500 AM is only $50 not a huge price difference when you consider what you're paying for your holiday.


----------



## ottawamom

You guys have me planning a possible trip to Disneyland. I was just looking at the flights. Out of Canada huge $$$ but if I drive to Syracuse (3 hours) then fly from there it's 5600AM + $180 taxes and fees. The wheels are beginning to turn. Now we just need to make it through the fall and I might just be booking a birthday trip for me (and DH too).

I might actually be liking the changes they have made to booking flights. Being able to fly out of the US (a possible huge perk)


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I'm with you, I enjoy the 2-4-2 set up.  I would go with that if it is both ways.  For the peace of mind that would bring, the extra 500 miles is nothing.  Get it booked before the flight disappears.  They can go quickly.





hdrolfe said:


> I have booked one way in the past, sometimes the round trip doesn't show up or sometimes I don't have enough AM so pay cash for the other direction. It is weird how the flights show up, sometimes one way and sometimes round trip. I book however will get me the flights I want. And I also like when we can just be 2 in the row.





ottawamom said:


> I've booked one way flights many times. Sometimes it was the only way I could get the routing I wanted. The only tricky thing with one way flights "in these times" is that if your flight down is cancelled they won't automatically realize you don't need the return flight. Something to consider.
> 
> 500 AM is only $50 not a huge price difference when you consider what you're paying for your holiday.


*Well that was an incredibly painful process - couldn't get the site to accept ANY of the **gazillion** email addresses we have (ok, so I *only* have 4 and hubby has 5 ) and it kept timing out on me. Finally resorted to closing every tab and the clearing my cookies & history in Chrome, restarting the surface and then for the perhaps 6th time, went thru the entire search, select, type all the info in again BUT i added the email first and then finish the rest of the form. 

DONE! I've put us on a flight that gets into MCO at 8:30 and next is to book a room at the Hyatt inside the airport and a rental car that we'll pick up in the morning. We'll head straight to the resort as soon as we wake up and that will completely eliminate the "travel day" at the beginning of the trip. The flight home isn't until 10 pm so that gives us the full day on the end of the trip as well. SO EXCITED*


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> You guys have me planning a possible trip to Disneyland. I was just looking at the flights. Out of Canada huge $$$ but if I drive to Syracuse (3 hours) then fly from there it's 5600AM + $180 taxes and fees. The wheels are beginning to turn. Now we just need to make it through the fall and I might just be booking a birthday trip for me (and DH too).
> 
> I might actually be liking the changes they have made to booking flights. Being able to fly out of the US (a possible huge perk)



Wait wait wait... we can use AM to book from Syracuse now? Like US to US? How did I not know this! Interesting... We have a cruise booked out of Miami in April, end of April, so I am hoping the weather will be nice enough not to worry if we have to drive to Montreal (or Syracuse) to fly to FLL or MIA. Booking via AM? Game changer! Though I don't currently have enough AM by a long shot.


----------



## ottawamom

That was the only benefit I saw to all the changes they made when they revamped the flights booking site. Whole new world opened up again.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Sobeys Ont Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-18-to-241/all
Can you have a look and tell me if you think the Cranberry Juice on the left side of flyer is included in the spend 10$ on compliments get 50 Bonus Airmiles. (yes I am wearing my reading glasses.... lol).
I was going to get some last night at Rexall but one bottle was $8.69
Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Early look at Sobeys Ont Flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-august-18-to-241/all
> Can you have a look and tell me if you think the Cranberry Juice on the left side of flyer is included in the spend 10$ on compliments get 50 Bonus Airmiles. (yes I am wearing my reading glasses.... lol).
> I was going to get some last night at Rexall but one bottle was $8.69
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



The first page? It's lemonade, iced tea & pure orange juice. Then Cranberry cocktail or 100% juice and the water enhancer. That does seem like a really good deal 50AM for $10? 

Well I am broke... back to school shopping is expensive when your kid moves up to adult sizes and suddenly wants brand name stuff. We did a bunch in person but I did manage to do some online. I should get the Mix and Match spend $250, and really only need to spend another $100 or so in one store to get the max. I for sure need more stuff for kiddo but not sure where to purchase from so waiting to see and make sure all the others post properly. Amazon I mixed clothing and pet food... so I'm sure that'll cause a problem even though both qualify.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks ,, I think I'll pick up some juice.
hdrolfe​Darn kids,,, lol
I remember buying back to school stuff. Buying Indoor and outdoor shoes with 3 boys was just crazy expensive (six pairs of shoes). One lesson I learned was don't buy everything upfront ..because one of their friends will have something they just *must* have!
Hugs Hon


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks ,, I think I'll pick up some juice.
> hdrolfe​Darn kids,,, lol
> I remember buying back to school stuff. Buying Indoor and outdoor shoes with 3 boys was just crazy expensive (six pairs of shoes). One lesson I learned was don't buy everything upfront ..because one of their friends will have something they just *must* have!
> Hugs Hon



I did refuse to buy more than 1 pair of shorts. He needs pants for fall/winter, not more shorts! He told me he could wear shorts all winter but I'm not thinking that'll happen when it's -30 and he has to go outside for lunch break.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I did refuse to buy more than 1 pair of shorts. He needs pants for fall/winter, not more shorts! He told me he could wear shorts all winter but I'm not thinking that'll happen when it's -30 and he has to go outside for lunch break.


We have a few grade 7/8 kids that try it but usually they resort to long pants/ jogging by Christmas time.
They are the ones that sign up for indoor sports at lunch break ,,basketball, floor hockey, Volley Ball.
The kids in the Cross Country running club insist on shorts 24/7 too. 
Kids yah got love em.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Flyer Day
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?categoryID=2&status=upcoming

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

oh my goodness, my amazon AM posted (though 1 short, they split up the order so I'm guessing that's why?) AND I got the 275 for the second level of the mix and match. Now to figure out if I will spend at least $100 more to get that 3rd level. I mean I am sure we can find some stuff at Old Navy for school or winter clothes. Still a bit in shock things posted!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> oh my goodness, my amazon AM posted (though 1 short, they split up the order so I'm guessing that's why?) AND I got the 275 for the second level of the mix and match. Now to figure out if I will spend at least $100 more to get that 3rd level. I mean I am sure we can find some stuff at Old Navy for school or winter clothes. Still a bit in shock things posted!



If you think you'll ever use it the easiest thing to do is buy a gift card for Indigo, that will also earn you double the miles when you use it!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not sure why I got the 100 miles as I only had one offer of $30 post.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hey gang....the offer finally came yesterday!!!!  DD has been formally offered a role on DCL.  She got a phone call and an email and there will be a second call to go over details and questions.   She will have to go back and forth to Orlando a few times for fittings but will be in rehearsal in Toronto.  They will be giving her an apartment in Toronto and paying all expenses.  They will also cover all costs to go to Orlando.  Then she sets sail in January. 

You know the saying ...it never rains but it pours.  She just started a new job that she really likes, even got a promotion after 2 weeks.  Then she was all set to go back to school and she had also started with a new studio doing comp choreography.

Who's up for a cruise this winter????


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this is the only offer on both of my sobeys accounts, only difference is that one has it twice ... ain't using it even one time!
*


----------



## bababear_50

No *My offers* for me ,,, son's account has the same one as Jacqueline posted above ,,maybe they are late posting the offers ,,oh well.
At least Metro gave me a spend offer this week ,,spend 40$ get 40 Airmiles. That I can probably use.




Just checked
Heinz Ketchup & Kraft  Miracle Whip ,Kraft /Bonne Maman Jam and Kraft Peanut Butter all on sale.
May be time to stock up.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey gang....the offer finally came yesterday!!!!  DD has been formally offered a role on DCL.  She got a phone call and an email and there will be a second call to go over details and questions.   She will have to go back and forth to Orlando a few times for fittings but will be in rehearsal in Toronto.  They will be giving her an apartment in Toronto and paying all expenses.  They will also cover all costs to go to Orlando.  Then she sets sail in January.
> 
> You know the saying ...it never rains but it pours.  She just started a new job that she really likes, even got a promotion after 2 weeks.  Then she was all set to go back to school and she had also started with a new studio doing comp choreography.
> 
> Who's up for a cruise this winter????


Congratulations! I'm betting your whole family is dancin Disney style with the news!  


Donald - my hero said:


> *this is the only offer on both of my sobeys accounts, only difference is that one has it twice ... ain't using it even one time!
> View attachment 695061*


You did better than me-nothing yet. LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *this is the only offer on both of my sobeys accounts, only difference is that one has it twice ... ain't using it even one time!
> View attachment 695061*


I have the same offer on my card.  I received no offers last week so not too happy with Sobeys.  I will wait to see if they send anything out this afternoon. 


bababear_50 said:


> No *My offers* for me ,,, son's account has the same one as Jacqueline posted above ,,maybe they are late posting the offers ,,oh well.
> At least Metro gave me a spend offer this week ,,spend 40$ get 40 Airmiles. That I can probably use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 695064
> 
> Just checked
> Heinz Ketchup & Kraft  Miracle Whip ,Kraft /Bonne Maman Jam and Kraft Peanut Butter all on sale.
> May be time to stock up.


My Metro spend offer us spend $70 get 70 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I wasn't planning on doing the Mix & Match promo this time since i still need to chase down miles from the LAST one but then a few things popped up that I needed to buy and figured I would try to get them all online. I'm using the secondary card so I can hopefully get enough miles to book the Hyatt inside MOC (hold smokes those rates have increased!! almost 4700 for one night) highly unlikely I'll be able to pull in the extra 2000 I need buy why not try, right? Worse case scenario I'll use that account for the car rental.

Amazon order main reason Feliway for my very anxious kitty due to appliances moving in and out, new couch and us being away to visit Arthur and I added a couple of things to get up to $80, those miles posted.
Well .ca for stuff I'd normally buy at Rexall, now I just need to wait for them to get delivered instead and I'll get miles.

I simply couldn't pass up tossing this in my Amazon cart since books are an included category this month*


----------



## hdrolfe

My Metro offer is spend $50 get 50 AM, so I'll be doing that. I also plan to get the cheesecake with the  coupon for $6. So only need to spend another $44   Milk is on sale and with AM, and we need some for kiddo. Probably cheaper to buy a bag of it? Not sure. Will have to see. And they have baskets of peaches or nectarines which I believe are Ontario grown, and will be eaten quickly here. 

I miss Staples having airmiles so went to walmart instead for back to school supplies, notebooks and such. Didn't need a whole lot of that stuff any way.


----------



## bababear_50

Love that Mimi book.
I have been thinking about that Feliway diffuser Jacqueline ,,just not sure yet. (corner of loveseat is getting scratched).
Have you ever used it before?
I have a very Keen sense of smell and if it has an smell/odor at all it will not work for me.

Over to Sobeys ,,, took middle son with me because those 40 bottle cases are to heavy for me.
So two cases of compliments water $3.99 x 2 and one bottle of juice $3 = 50 Airmiles ,, and yeah I spotted the small packages of Chocolate chip cookie mixes buy 4 for 1.99 each get 40 Airmiles and my son scooped them up.
So a fairly cheap spend $40.02 = 92 Airmiles in total.

I'll save Metro for the weekend shop.

Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

Donald - my hero said:


> *this is the only offer on both of my sobeys accounts, only difference is that one has it twice ... ain't using it even one time!
> View attachment 695061*


Same for me


----------



## ottawamom

I was shopping at Metro this morning with DiL and looked at the app to load the cheesecake for DiL. Saw that I had $40 +40AM. She added one more thing to the cart and we were there. Got to the cash and AM wasn't working. We had just rung everything through. I sent the CS person to find out what they had to do to get me the discount on the cheesecake and the 40AM.

He went off to speak with a supervisor about it but before he came back the AM popped up on the screen. We weren't going to pay until they resolved the issue. All good in the end.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> Congratulations! I'm betting your whole family is dancin Disney style with the news!


LOL....I'm dying to tell literally everyone all day today but DD wants to be the one to share the news.   Even at work there are not many people I could tell that would either get it or even care.   I have one co worker that is also a WDW nut like us, so of course I told her straight away.  That was really fun  because she gets it.  

The 'dancin Disney style actually came from this same kids dancing.   She was going to summer nationals at WDW that year.  Sometimes the events force everyone to stay in certain hotels. That particular event was at CSR.  So we decided to just jump in and fully embrace the experience.  We booked extra days and bought the biggest multi day tickets we could afford.  I then joined the DIS in order to learn as much as I could.   So DDS was the screen name I came up with and my obsession began.....


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey gang....the offer finally came yesterday!!!!  DD has been formally offered a role on DCL.  She got a phone call and an email and there will be a second call to go over details and questions.   She will have to go back and forth to Orlando a few times for fittings but will be in rehearsal in Toronto.  They will be giving her an apartment in Toronto and paying all expenses.  They will also cover all costs to go to Orlando.  Then she sets sail in January.
> 
> You know the saying ...it never rains but it pours.  She just started a new job that she really likes, even got a promotion after 2 weeks.  Then she was all set to go back to school and she had also started with a new studio doing comp choreography.
> 
> Who's up for a cruise this winter????


Does she know which ship yet?  I'll be on the Fantasy in Feb.  
How very exciting for her.  I will bet she will love it.  She will have a blast.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Does she know which ship yet?  I'll be on the Fantasy in Feb.
> How very exciting for her.  I will bet she will love it.  She will have a blast.


Yep…I’ll have to set you up with a code word or something. She will be on the Fantasy….January thru March.

I was just looking and as far as I can tell there are only 7 night sailings???   I was curious to see what this could potentially cost me.  We have no idea if there are any discounts for family. I’m hoping there is but if not I’ll still be going.  The least expensive trip is in January.  I wish it was February as I think DD would enjoy a visit more midway through.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmmm, I would go January.  If she is feeling any insecurity or homesickness, it will happen early on.  By February she could be feeling her groove.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Yep…I’ll have to set you up with a code word or something. She will be on the Fantasy….January thru March.
> 
> I was just looking and as far as I can tell there are only 7 night sailings???   I was curious to see what this could potentially cost me.  We have no idea if there are any discounts for family. I’m hoping there is but if not I’ll still be going.  The least expensive trip is in January.  I wish it was February as I think DD would enjoy a visit more midway through.


Yes, they are only 7 night sailings on the Fantasy.  Occasionally they will do a 6 night then a 8 night but they are rare.  
I had a friend who worked on the Magic.  They do offer family rate however they are only used when they have extra cabins to fill so the crew seldom knows what is on offer till a few weeks before.  If you're good with a last minute booking she can probably get a fairly good deal.  
Also they have some pretty strict rules she will need to follow such as needing permission to enter your cabin or dine with you.  There are several really good YouTube videos from CM's and former CM's that explain some of the rules, she should watch a few to get an idea.  
Anyway, she will have a really good time.


----------



## Eveningsong

Donald - my hero said:


> *I wasn't planning on doing the Mix & Match promo this time since i still need to chase down miles from the LAST one but then a few things popped up that I needed to buy and figured I would try to get them all online. I'm using the secondary card so I can hopefully get enough miles to book the Hyatt inside MOC (hold smokes those rates have increased!! almost 4700 for one night) highly unlikely I'll be able to pull in the extra 2000 I need buy why not try, right? Worse case scenario I'll use that account for the car rental.
> 
> Amazon order main reason Feliway for my very anxious kitty due to appliances moving in and out, new couch and us being away to visit Arthur and I added a couple of things to get up to $80, those miles posted.
> Well .ca for stuff I'd normally buy at Rexall, now I just need to wait for them to get delivered instead and I'll get miles.
> 
> I simply couldn't pass up tossing this in my Amazon cart since books are an included category this month*
> View attachment 695096


You can do 50% airmiles, and 50% cash, plus taxes for the room.  Once you click on the book now it shows both options.  I have done this several times booking air miles hotel rooms.

I checked the senior, or CAA rate, on the Hyatt website for a random Saturday at this location and it was under $200.00 US for the night.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmmm, I would go January.  If she is feeling any insecurity or homesickness, it will happen early on.  By February she could be feeling her groove.


Excellent point.  You've met her then....




tinkerone said:


> Yes, they are only 7 night sailings on the Fantasy.  Occasionally they will do a 6 night then a 8 night but they are rare.
> I had a friend who worked on the Magic.  They do offer family rate however they are only used when they have extra cabins to fill so the crew seldom knows what is on offer till a few weeks before.  If you're good with a last minute booking she can probably get a fairly good deal.
> Also they have some pretty strict rules she will need to follow such as needing permission to enter your cabin or dine with you.  There are several really good YouTube videos from CM's and former CM's that explain some of the rules, she should watch a few to get an idea.
> Anyway, she will have a really good time.


I could manage with a couple of weeks notice.  I want to make sure that I get to go and see her in action so I will investigate my options for booking something.  I've got a lot of reading to do....know nothing about booking a cruise.   She has often mentioned Youtube videos so I know she has seen some.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Eveningsong said:


> You can do 50% airmiles, and 50% cash, plus taxes for the room.  Once you click on the book now it shows both options.  I have done this several times booking air miles hotel rooms.
> 
> I checked the senior, or CAA rate, on the Hyatt website for a random Saturday at this location and it was under $200.00 US for the night.


*Yeah,  I know that but it isn't within our mindset of "pay for everything possible with airmiles" we have more than enough on the main card even after getting park tickets for both of us.  I do plan on waiting it out though,  the rates fluctuate,  *only* 3340 for tonight instead of the 4700 for February and 2980 in September.  *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Eveningsong said:


> You can do 50% airmiles, and 50% cash, plus taxes for the room.  Once you click on the book now it shows both options.  I have done this several times booking air miles hotel rooms.
> 
> I checked the senior, or CAA rate, on the Hyatt website for a random Saturday at this location and it was under $200.00 US for the night.


Just wanted to say that personally I am not a fan of doing the 50/50 thing. Miles are hard earned so if I'm redeeming for something I don't want to spend my miles and my cash..... it has to be one or the other.  That's me though.  Someone else might be totally happy with using miles as a form of a discount.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Excellent point.  You've met her then....
> 
> 
> 
> I could manage with a couple of weeks notice.  I want to make sure that I get to go and see her in action so I will investigate my options for booking something.  I've got a lot of reading to do....know nothing about booking a cruise.   She has often mentioned Youtube videos so I know she has seen some.


You will have to let us know which character she will be playing so I can make sure to watch for her.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I never received any Offers from Sobeys on my card but the other 2 cards did get offers late yesterday so I called the helpline today to complain.  The person said that they had technical issues yesterday and maybe I will receive some offers in a few hours or by tomorrow.  I don't hold out much hope but she did give me 50 bonus miles for my troubles.  I am going shopping very soon and I don't think any offers are coming so I will wait and see if I get offers next week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My Sobeys offers finally popped up - while i was sitting in the car in the parking lot checking one more time. The secondary card has some awesome offers, good since that's the one I'm pushing for the hotel, including buy 1 yogurt get 20 miles. It was on sale and buy 2 get 30 miles so $5.99 yogurt netted me 50 miles. Spent 42.18 and snagged 284 miles in total, not half bad!!

Off topic question, for those of you who use packing cubes to avoid checked luggage, do you have any specific recommendations? Bonus points if I can order online and earn miles *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *My Sobeys offers finally popped up - while i was sitting in the car in the parking lot checking one more time. The secondary card has some awesome offers, good since that's the one I'm pushing for the hotel, including buy 1 yogurt get 20 miles. It was on sale and buy 2 get 30 miles so $5.99 yogurt netted me 50 miles. Spent 42.18 and snagged 284 miles in total, not half bad!!
> 
> Off topic question, for those of you who use packing cubes to avoid checked luggage, do you have any specific recommendations? Bonus points if I can order online and earn miles *


Do you mean brands?  
I use packing cubes all the time.  I have one color for me, one color for DH and a black set to put dirty clothes in.  When I come home I toss the dirty clothes in the washer along with the packing cube.  Just don't put the packing cube in the dryer.  Not sure if they would be damaged with the heat.  
Most of my cubes are Heys brand.  I purchased when they were a new thing and never looked back.  For Christmas this year, I asked for a new set from Amazon, not a Heys brand.  I'll see if I can find the link.  They are not expensive and last forever.  
https://www.amazon.ca/Shacke-Pak-Pa...qid=1660933432&sprefix=packing,aps,83&sr=8-16

Haven't used the new set yet but they seem to be as sturdy as the Heys that I have.  I like the different sizes.  I use the really small one for odds and ends like post it notes, highlighter, laundry tabs, some meds (asprin, bandages, polysporn), The misc. stuff.  I use a medium sized one for underwear and bathing suits.  Another medium one for t-shirts and shorts.  Large for dinner clothes.  
When I get to the hotel I just unzip the cube, tuck the lid underneath and then my clothes don't have to touch the drawers which held who knows what before we used them.  If I do laundry I just put it back into the proper cube when done.  When we leave all I have to do is zip the cube back up and packing is all done.  No fuss.  At home they all get folded up and stored into one medium cube so I always know where they are.  

Sorry this is so long but I just LOVE my cubes and I'm always coming up with new ways to use them.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *My Sobeys offers finally popped up - while i was sitting in the car in the parking lot checking one more time. The secondary card has some awesome offers, good since that's the one I'm pushing for the hotel, including buy 1 yogurt get 20 miles. It was on sale and buy 2 get 30 miles so $5.99 yogurt netted me 50 miles. Spent 42.18 and snagged 284 miles in total, not half bad!!
> 
> Off topic question, for those of you who use packing cubes to avoid checked luggage, do you have any specific recommendations? Bonus points if I can order online and earn miles *


Big fan of packing cubes here!  I have the LUG cubes.  I posted a couple links to where you can purchase them through the AM Shops portal  (Amazon, The Bay). These are $82 on LUG's website, so much cheaper here:

https://www.amazon.ca/Lug-5-Piece-P...ocphy=9000091&hvtargid=pla-436040703311&psc=1

https://www.thebay.com/product/lug-...vZxPy71uinnWkk-5tnRoCNxoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## bababear_50

Email from Airmiles

Dear Mel

Our apologies – due to a technical issue outside of our control, we are unable to issue AIR MILES® Reward Miles™ to collectors who shopped at Amazon.ca through airmilesshops.ca between Saturday, July 9 and Thursday, July 14, 2022.

To make up for this issue, we're making a one-time deposit of *25 Reward Miles* to your account. These Reward Miles will be posted to your account within the same week you receive this email. There's nothing else you need to do.

If the 25 Reward Miles are less than the Miles you should have earned on a purchase you made at Amazon.ca between July 9 and 14 through airmilesshops.ca, please submit a missing Miles inquiry at https://www.airmiles.ca/en/get-help/missing-miles.html.

Just sharing
Hugs Mel​


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> You will have to let us know which character she will be playing so I can make sure to watch for her.


I just asked her if she could tell friends who she was going to be....she said that from what she knew she would have to say  'I'm friends with......'.  Right now she has a list of 4 roles that she maybe doing.   It has to do with the Pixar at Sea thing.

Get back to me before you go and I'll give you the info.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Off topic question, for those of you who use packing cubes to avoid checked luggage, do you have any specific recommendations? Bonus points if I can order online and earn miles *


Another packing cube fan here! I bought our first sets (one for me, one for hubby) at Walmart. They are an Air Canada set, and were about $30 some years ago. My third set was bought from Amazon with a laundry bag and shoe bag included.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *My Sobeys offers finally popped up - while i was sitting in the car in the parking lot checking one more time. The secondary card has some awesome offers, good since that's the one I'm pushing for the hotel, including buy 1 yogurt get 20 miles. It was on sale and buy 2 get 30 miles so $5.99 yogurt netted me 50 miles. Spent 42.18 and snagged 284 miles in total, not half bad!!
> 
> Off topic question, for those of you who use packing cubes to avoid checked luggage, do you have any specific recommendations? Bonus points if I can order online and earn miles *


You may want to consider the compressed packing cubes which have a zipper to reduce their thickness. You do need to zip it up slowly to avoid the zipper getting stuck sometimes, but they can save more space when they are compressed.

Have fun planning!


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Rexall heads up.
Jamieson vitamins buy 1 get one free.
Good deal for me as I needed my D3 & Probiotics replenished.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Went to Metro, spent $82 and earned 80 AM so that seemed pretty good. I got the cheesecake. It was kind of funny because there was one of the chocolate pecan ones left but the box was open, it would have been what I prefer but I grabbed a Cherry instead. All other flavours had lots. I guess because the pecan one was in the picture people didn't realize the coupon works on the other ones? Hope it's good  We are going to have steak fajitas with corn on the cob for supper tonight. 

Of I woke up with a headache this morning and by the time the medicine started working so I could go to the store, it was raining. Oh well, it's not a cold freezing rain so it was fine. Reminded me of the rain at Disney. Hopefully it's only a day or two, my head does not like this weather. And looking forward to another week of vacation. Time to get some cleaning done in the house, now that I've spent a small fortune on back to school stuff I would like to not have to spend any money for a few days


----------



## marchingstar

Does anyone remember those green nonexpiring Canadian tickets that Air Miles had a few (5?) years ago?

I found a couple in a drawer and I have no idea how to best use them. Can I link them to my account? Can I use them to reserve parks like new tickets? Will it mess things up if only part of my party has them? Or should I take the physical cards in on a future trip and have the $$ value applied to a hotel stay? Any tips on best ways to use them are very welcome


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Does anyone remember those green nonexpiring Canadian tickets that Air Miles had a few (5?) years ago?
> 
> I found a couple in a drawer and I have no idea how to best use them. Can I link them to my account? Can I use them to reserve parks like new tickets? Will it mess things up if only part of my party has them? Or should I take the physical cards in on a future trip and have the $$ value applied to a hotel stay? Any tips on best ways to use them are very welcome



I know you can't apply funds from any type of ticket media to anything other than a different type,  so if you wanted to go to an after hours event that would work or to a different type of ticket.  As for the rest of your questions,  sorry,  I don't know.  I do know you'll still have to proof of residency to be able to get into a park so that might complicate reservation


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

marchingstar said:


> Does anyone remember those green nonexpiring Canadian tickets that Air Miles had a few (5?) years ago?
> 
> I found a couple in a drawer and I have no idea how to best use them. Can I link them to my account? Can I use them to reserve parks like new tickets? Will it mess things up if only part of my party has them? Or should I take the physical cards in on a future trip and have the $$ value applied to a hotel stay? Any tips on best ways to use them are very welcome


Those are not "tickets" they are vouchers, and they not non-expiring.  I had to call WDW to get ours (2 adults vouchers) reactivated (ours had expired in Sept 2021) and pay around $330 CDN since they were originally in the Canadian rates.

You need to visit a Guest Services booth to get them switch into proper tickets, and you need to bring your passports since they were purchased using the Canadian rate.

You can link them to your MDE now and once you pay to have them reactivated, you can do your park reservations.


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> Does anyone remember those green nonexpiring Canadian tickets that Air Miles had a few (5?) years ago?
> 
> I found a couple in a drawer and I have no idea how to best use them. Can I link them to my account? Can I use them to reserve parks like new tickets? Will it mess things up if only part of my party has them? Or should I take the physical cards in on a future trip and have the $$ value applied to a hotel stay? Any tips on best ways to use them are very welcome





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Those are not "tickets" they are vouchers, and they not non-expiring.  I had to call WDW to get ours (2 adults vouchers) reactivated (ours had expired in Sept 2021) and pay around $330 CDN since they were originally in the Canadian rates.
> 
> You need to visit a Guest Services booth to get them switch into proper tickets, and you need to bring your passports since they were purchased using the Canadian rate.
> 
> You can link them to your MDE now and once you pay to have them reactivated, you can do your park reservations.


So we still have these cards as well...But check them,,,ours have an expiry of 2030 with them. Some as above did expire in 21. 
Now we have not redeemed them yet, so cant say how we can use them with the new reservation system. Best to call and ask. Too many variables,,,hope they are the ones that expire  later,,,they should say in tiny print on the back.


----------



## marchingstar

mort1331 said:


> So we still have these cards as well...But check them,,,ours have an expiry of 2030 with them. Some as above did expire in 21.
> Now we have not redeemed them yet, so cant say how we can use them with the new reservation system. Best to call and ask. Too many variables,,,hope they are the ones that expire  later,,,they should say in tiny print on the back.



My mistake about the expirations! I sort of vaguely remember these details now, but ordering them so long ago, it all feels a bit hazy. I don’t see an expiration on my cards so I have a bunch of questions—I think I will call and find out what can be done with the vouchers, as everyone is suggesting.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> My mistake about the expirations! I sort of vaguely remember these details now, but ordering them so long ago, it all feels a bit hazy. I don’t see an expiration on my cards so I have a bunch of questions—I think I will call and find out what can be done with the vouchers, as everyone is suggesting.


I have both - the older Canadian Resident non expiring ones and the newer Canadian Resident ones that expired in 2021.  The vouchers don't have an expiry date on them, but there is an issue date.  My older ones have an issue date of 2017.  Those ones I have in MDE and can book park reservations.  Those are gold, so if you have those, use them, I wouldn't pay to add days, etc, will be too much $$.

The ones that expired in 2019 disappeared from MDE and I need to call and use the value of those ones to get updated tickets.


----------



## marchingstar

momof2gr8kids said:


> I have both - the older Canadian Resident non expiring ones and the newer Canadian Resident ones that expired in 2021.  The vouchers don't have an expiry date on them, but there is an issue date.  My older ones have an issue date of 2017.  Those ones I have in MDE and can book park reservations.  Those are gold, so if you have those, use them, I wouldn't pay to add days, etc, will be too much $$.
> 
> The ones that expired in 2019 disappeared from MDE and I need to call and use the value of those ones to get updated tickets.


Thank you! Mine also say issued in 2017 so I’m hopeful but I’ll see what Disney says.


----------



## tinkerone

Horribly off topic.....did you all see this?  

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/h2o-the-provider-of-disney-bath-products-is-retiring/

I'm so sad.


----------



## youngdeb12

I might be in the minority, but I was never a fan of the scent of the current H2O products so I'm not that upset.  I understand the nostalgia though for a lot of people.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hmm, will they still offer toiletries in the rooms? I like those, so I wasn't going to bother bringing my stuff from home since we are doing carry-on. Hopefully they replace them with quality products.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Hmm, will they still offer toiletries in the rooms? I like those, so I wasn't going to bother bringing my stuff from home since we are doing carry-on. Hopefully they replace them with quality products.


I brought the Disney H2o mini bottles home for family & friends. I am sure most of the resorts have the wall dispensers for showering and bathing. It is just me ,,,, I can't use someone else's bathing products,,, just can't get my head around it so no wall dispended stuff for me.
I wasn't a fan of the scents of the H2o products.
I take my own mini bottles.
P.S. my sons have no issue using what is provided by the resort.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Horribly off topic.....did you all see this?
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/h2o-the-provider-of-disney-bath-products-is-retiring/
> 
> I'm so sad.


LOL....just a few days ago DH opened one of my H2O soaps.   Previous to that I HAD a nice display on my bathroom counter of my little Mickey soaps.   As usual he was too lazy to look in the cupboard for the soap that he is allowed to use.   I told him those soaps were discontinued and could never be replaced.....his answer, 'oops, my bad'.  First off,  I detest that expression  and second I told him he had better sleep with one eye open.




bababear_50 said:


> I brought the Disney H2o mini bottles home for family & friends. I am sure most of the resorts have the wall dispensers for showering and bathing. It is just me ,,,, I can't use someone else's bathing products,,, just can't get my head around it so no wall dispended stuff for me.
> I wasn't a fan of the scents of the H2o products.
> I take my own mini bottles.
> P.S. my sons have no issue using what is provided by the resort.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Sooooooo....I'm that person that filled my own empty bottles from the wall dispenser.   I love the scent of the shower gel.     I also can not confirm that I may or may not have purchased an empty bottle that I used to completely empty the shower gel into.


----------



## cari12

Just got an email Safeway in BC is switching to Scene+ Sep 22. 
I had in my mind that they would work their way west so we would be in 2023 but I guess not! 

I saw in this weeks Safeway flyer they have Sobeys gift cards buy $150 get 100AM so I’ll pick a few of those up while I can still get the AM.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just thought I'd shared another example of my style of hunting for Airmiles:
Decided to push the secondary account just after I booked the flights and our stay at Pop last week and I earned 500 miles in just 7 days. Yeah I know, we used to be able to do that on one Blue Friday but I'm thrilled with how little I've spent to get those miles - $258 online and just over $50 at Sobeys.
I've got about 800 still coming from online once my Jamieson order posts and I finish up placing the one for the Bay (gotta check the size of hubby's belt and he's zooming) and snagged 240 at Metro yesterday for another 1000 miles*

*All I did was shift focus onto the that card, studied offers & flyers, looked in the medicine cabinet, checked the list of upcoming gift occasions and made lists.*

*We always need vitamins, go right to the source and order them for the same price as in the store (yes there are sales sometimes but we're out of a few right now) *
*Mocha needed more puzzle feeder mice and a harness to finally let her go out the front door instead of screaming at it so Amazon to the rescue instead of Global Pets and score more miles at the same time. *
*Needed stuff from a drug store so I just got them thru Well .ca instead*
*I wanted some photo paper for the great-grands who insist on hard copies of pictures and yet another charger for my phone (i think they elope with socks and/or lids for tupperware) Staples for the win on that with a great sale price for both*
*Not sure which store will win for the 5th online shopping, The Bay? Best Buy? Shoe Store?Indigo??? Might end up finding I can move the the primary card for some as well*
*Needed to shop at Sobeys and that card had MUCH better offers than the main one so that was a no brainer. *
*At this rate I'll have enough to book the Hyatt inside MCO and move onto the next step of the trip.*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero Did you end up buying packing cubes yet?  Don't forget about the link I sent you to the LUG ones on The Bay's website.


----------



## ottawamom

Not quite the haul @Donald - my hero had but I managed 800AM this morning picking up some gift cards at Sobeys. Got 5 on one account and 3 on another.  I figure the this might be one of the last times I will get to stock up. (use them at FreshCo weekly and Sobeys/Foodland occasionally)


----------



## hdrolfe

Well my microwave broke  I've only had it 8 months but I guess I need to replace it. I need to spend about $90-100 more to get to the last mix & match, I was looking at Home Depot. There is nothing that says pick up in store doesn't earn air miles (it does say that on best buy). So I am hoping it will work? I can't buy it until pay day next week any way, but since I have to wait that long I'd like to get it sooner than later (not have to wait for shipping). Fingers crossed it works out. I also checked bed bath and beyond (pick up in store won't earn miles), same with walmart. The microwave I'm looking at is $99.98 and has some good reviews. Hopefully it lasts at least a year. 

And I never realize how much I utilize my microwave until it's broken and kiddo says "what's for lunch" and I realize all those frozen meals will take an hour in the oven.


----------



## cari12

hdrolfe said:


> Well my microwave broke  I've only had it 8 months but I guess I need to replace it. I need to spend about $90-100 more to get to the last mix & match, I was looking at Home Depot. There is nothing that says pick up in store doesn't earn air miles (it does say that on best buy). So I am hoping it will work? I can't buy it until pay day next week any way, but since I have to wait that long I'd like to get it sooner than later (not have to wait for shipping). Fingers crossed it works out. I also checked bed bath and beyond (pick up in store won't earn miles), same with walmart. The microwave I'm looking at is $99.98 and has some good reviews. Hopefully it lasts at least a year.
> 
> And I never realize how much I utilize my microwave until it's broken and kiddo says "what's for lunch" and I realize all those frozen meals will take an hour in the oven.


We ordered online at Home Depot through AM shops and did in store pick up for our video doorbell a couple of months ago and AM posted without issue.


----------



## bababear_50

Small amount of Airmiles for me today.
Stockpiled 8 bottles of Palmolive dish detergent and donated 8 bottles.
Good for the year now.
buy 2 for 5$ get 30 Airmiles.
240 Airmiles.
I'm not sure if I am going to get the Sobeys GC yet.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Need some help here
Waterloo/Kitchener resident.
My Granddaughter is going to University here 

Is a Sobeys/ FreshCo near the Waterloo University?
Thanks Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Need some help here
> Waterloo/Kitchener resident.
> My Granddaughter is going to University here
> 
> Is a Sobeys/ FreshCo near the Waterloo University?
> Thanks Hugs
> Mel


*Yup,  there's one very close to the university that we go to (only about 30 minutes from here)  in a plaza with a Walmart as well if she shops there.  There's a bus stop right out front of the sobeys and doesn't seem to matter when we go there's plenty of University students.  Is she going to Laurier or Waterloo?
https://www.sobeys.com/stores/sobeys-bridgeport/*


----------



## kerreyn

cari12 said:


> Just got an email Safeway in BC is switching to Scene+ Sep 22.
> I had in my mind that they would work their way west so we would be in 2023 but I guess not!
> 
> I saw in this weeks Safeway flyer they have Sobeys gift cards buy $150 get 100AM so I’ll pick a few of those up while I can still get the AM.



Just came on to say the same for Alberta. I went to Sobey's at  lunch to pick up a couple of the gift cards that are on air miles, and the cashier said that air miles ends at Alberta Sobey's on September 21, and Scene starts on September 22.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yup,  there's one very close to the university that we go to (only about 30 minutes from here)  in a plaza with a Walmart as well if she shops there.  There's a bus stop right out front of the sobeys and doesn't seem to matter when we go there's plenty of University students.  Is she going to Laurier or Waterloo?
> https://www.sobeys.com/stores/sobeys-bridgeport/*


Hi Hon 
She is going to Waterloo.
Thanks for the link ,,,maybe some Sobeys GC are in my future shopping trip this week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Just came on to say the same for Alberta. I went to Sobey's at  lunch to pick up a couple of the gift cards that are on air miles, and the cashier said that air miles ends at Alberta Sobey's on September 21, and Scene starts on September 22.


Makes me nervous in Ontario ,,,,maybe it's time to think about a Scene+ card?


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Just sharing
Rexall
low threshold spend good return in Be Well Points


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> Not quite the haul @Donald - my hero had but I managed 800AM this morning picking up some gift cards at Sobeys. Got 5 on one account and 3 on another.  I figure the this might be one of the last times I will get to stock up. (use them at FreshCo weekly and Sobeys/Foodland occasionally)



I just saw the flyer and that the gift card offer is back.  I'll be picking up two sets, one on my husband's card and one on mine.  I keep 5 for groceries and trade the other 5 in for Shell gift cards.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> And I never realize how much I utilize my microwave until it's broken and kiddo says "what's for lunch" and I realize all those frozen meals will take an hour in the oven.


I couldn't live without my microwave. DH has eggs every morning, I reheat tea all day long, and I actually cook in the thing-meatloaf, rice, corn on the cob, precook my potatoes for bbq or roasting, almost anything I do in the oven, I will use the microwave (or toaster oven).


----------



## kerreyn

bababear_50 said:


> Makes me nervous in Ontario ,,,,maybe it's time to think about a Scene+ card?


I bit the bullet and signed up for one shortly after Sobeys announced they were cutting ties. I’ve always used my daughters card but now I’ll use my own. The daughter is not amused.


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs Mel


----------



## KandyM

Sign up at Sobey's in Saskatoon last night as well.  Scene + coming September 21.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Just came on to say the same for Alberta. I went to Sobey's at lunch to pick up a couple of the gift cards that are on air miles, and the cashier said that air miles ends at Alberta Sobey's on September 21, and Scene starts on September 22.


I was sad to see this when I went in there to grab a fresh sammie for lunch.  
I'll be stopping in again this week to pick up some gift cards and get the last few AM from them.  

I'm sad our AM collecting days are dwindling     We will still use them for shell while we can.  I am hoping to squeeze out a few more miles in the coming weeks at Safeway.  I've been heavily hinting to dh that we need to use these and the WJ companion flights.  I'll have to do some searching and come up with senarios to use up these points.


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I've been heavily hinting to dh that we need to use these and the WJ companion flights.  I'll have to do some searching and come up with senarios to use up these points.


I'm looking into a Western Mediterranean cruise for 2024. Right now we have $2900 (almost enough for 1 full fare, balcony mini club) in Air Miles available with Red Tag. The cruise (NCL) leaves out of Rome (Civitavecchia), and now that West Jet flies direct to Rome it's much easier to get there. If I keep saving air miles and West Jet dollars (plus a companion voucher) until spring '23, it'll put a nice dent in the out of pocket costs.


----------



## bababear_50

I have another 1,500 Airmiles to get to my goal for my Universal Orlando Hotel for 2024 (2023 is already covered & booked with Airmiles)  BUT what happens if the hotel prices go way up between now and then.
I think I'll try to aim for 3,000 Airmiles between now and when they switch to Scene+ in Ontario. Once Foodland & Sobeys leaves Airmiles ,,,, Shell would be my only Airmiles partner,,,,, well maybe the occasional online store.
It's sad watching my Airmiles days dwindle away.


Picked up a $150 GC today,,, I was able to buy all the GC I wanted with it with no complaints from the Head cashier ,,,I honestly thought she was going to give me the old *you can't buy a GC with a GC line*..... nope easy peasy this time.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Nothing booked yet, but we’re seriously thinking about  Disney trip next spring. It would be our first trip anywhere since Feb 2020. I’m nervous but also excited about the possibility of returning to the World


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Nothing booked yet, but we’re seriously thinking about  Disney trip next spring. It would be our first trip anywhere since Feb 2020. I’m nervous but also excited about the possibility of returning to the World


Ah that is great news..... baby steps.... I ate inside a restaurant two days ago for the first time since 2020 ..... We will get there.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Seeing reminders on FB of my Disney trip in 2019 makes me want to head back. 3 years ago today we did all 4 parks in one day, rode at least 3 rides in each one. Sadly I don't think that's possible any more. Kiddo wants Universal, seems to think the big coasters look like fun. Hope he likes riding by himself! Saving AM and hoping I can use them for something.


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> I have another 1,500 Airmiles to get to my goal for my Universal Orlando Hotel for 2024 (2023 is already covered & booked with Airmiles)  BUT what happens if the hotel prices go way up between now and then.
> I think I'll try to aim for 3,000 Airmiles between now and when they switch to Scene+ in Ontario. Once Foodland & Sobeys leaves Airmiles ,,,, Shell would be my only Airmiles partner,,,,, well maybe the occasional online store.
> It's sad watching my Airmiles days dwindle away.
> 
> 
> Picked up a $150 GC today,,, I was able to buy all the GC I wanted with it with no complaints from the Head cashier ,,,I honestly thought she was going to give me the old *you can't buy a GC with a GC line*..... nope easy peasy this time.
> 
> Hugs Mel


You can book Universal Hotels with scene points. We have Scotia Bank debit cards and the Scene visa so we collect a fair amount of points at non air miles stores. 

I like air miles best of all our reward points programs and will miss Sobeys and Foodland too.


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was sad to see this when I went in there to grab a fresh sammie for lunch.
> I'll be stopping in again this week to pick up some gift cards and get the last few AM from them.
> 
> I'm sad our AM collecting days are dwindling     We will still use them for shell while we can.  I am hoping to squeeze out a few more miles in the coming weeks at Safeway.  I've been heavily hinting to dh that we need to use these and the WJ companion flights.  I'll have to do some searching and come up with senarios to use up these points.



I’m kinda sad too. We still have the BMO MasterCard as our main card so that will still bring in some. 
I’m hoping AM brings on some good new sponsors to fill some of the void.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Ah that is great news..... baby steps.... I ate inside a restaurant two days ago for the first time since 2020 ..... We will get there.
> Hugs Mel


Good for you! I hope it was a great meal.


----------



## cari12

Saw this on Facebook. I don’t like this direction for AM- paying $ for multipliers? $10 for the 20x multiplier and $5 for the 10x multiplier. 
Are we going to have to pay now for what was free before (sounds like what Disney did to FastPasses Lol)


----------



## youngdeb12

cari12 said:


> Saw this on Facebook. I don’t like this direction for AM- paying $ for multipliers? $10 for the 20x multiplier and $5 for the 10x multiplier.
> Are we going to have to pay now for what was free before (sounds like what Disney did to FastPasses Lol)



That totally defeats the purpose of collecting miles.  Why use AM in this case then?  There are many other cash back programs that likely cover the same vendors that won't charge you to use it.  More that I'm starting to not like about the program...


----------



## Donald - my hero




----------



## ottawamom

KandyM said:


> Sign up at Sobey's in Saskatoon last night as well.  Scene + coming September 21.


It's coming at us quicklly from two different fronts. Prepare for the change!


----------



## marchingstar

The good news, for anyone currently sitting on a pile of reward miles, is it doesn’t look like redemption stuff is changing. Least not yet.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

cari12 said:


> Saw this on Facebook. I don’t like this direction for AM- paying $ for multipliers? $10 for the 20x multiplier and $5 for the 10x multiplier.
> Are we going to have to pay now for what was free before (sounds like what Disney did to FastPasses Lol)


I would do it for a large purchase if it was eligible for AM.  Like a fridge that I need to get... lol.  But I think large appliances are usually excluded from these, aren't they?


----------



## bababear_50

Just checking with people who have more experience with Airmiles online shopping.
Ordered a set of Laura Ashley sheets from Amazon.
Do you think they would be eligible for Airmiles Mix & Match?

https://www.amazon.ca/Laura-Ashley-...23-bf85-bda795058443&pd_rd_i=B07DW24178&psc=1

I'm thinking not.

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Just checking with people who have more experience with Airmiles online shopping.
> Ordered a set of Laura Ashley sheets from Amazon.
> Do you think they would be eligible for Airmiles Mix & Match?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Laura-Ashley-...23-bf85-bda795058443&pd_rd_i=B07DW24178&psc=1
> 
> I'm thinking not.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*Not this month but perhaps in September when the categories change. So long as your order hasn't shipped yet you can cancel it and then wait a few days to see if they qualify. You have to earn at least 1 mile from a store and in this case only the products that fit Amazon categories count towards the dollar value for Mix and Match.

Is that answer confusing enough for you ? *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just went to Shell today for gas and the cashier said that Shell will be remaining under the AM program.  Their storefront is a Needs, so if you buy anything in Needs, that gets Scene+ points.  I'm happy about this!


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Not this month but perhaps in September when the categories change. So long as your order hasn't shipped yet you can cancel it and then wait a few days to see if they qualify. You have to earn at least 1 mile from a store and in this case only the products that fit Amazon categories count towards the dollar value for Mix and Match.
> 
> Is that answer confusing enough for you ? *



Got it. Had to have a cup of coffee to sort it out. 
Sheets are a gift and they have already been shipped and delivered. Oh well,,, she loves them and heads off to University next week.

Thanks Hon


----------



## ottawamom

I got an email from Airmiles about an offer at Metro. Spend $50 get 50AM. There were a few more things I needed for the week so off I went (after opting in of course). The AM didn't show up on my receipt. Terms and Conditions don't say anything about them showing up or not on the receipt. 

I'm so rusty with AM and a little paranoid at the moment. It's normal for these AM not to show up on a Metro receipt isn't it? I don't know what shows up automatically and what doesn't anymore.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

You'll be happy to know that Scene+ points post within days of the transactions.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I got an email from Airmiles about an offer at Metro. Spend $50 get 50AM. There were a few more things I needed for the week so off I went (after opting in of course). The AM didn't show up on my receipt. Terms and Conditions don't say anything about them showing up or not on the receipt.
> 
> I'm so rusty with AM and a little paranoid at the moment. It's normal for these AM not to show up on a Metro receipt isn't it? I don't know what shows up automatically and what doesn't anymore.


I did the same offer and no miles on my receipt.   In my experience the miles are usually on the receipt unless it states otherwise.


----------



## Eveningsong

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> You'll be happy to know that Scene+ points post within days of the transactions.


Saw this on the Scene website today.
GROCERY AND MORE NOW AVAILABLE IN ATLANTIC CANADA! WESTERN CANADA COMING SOON.​Scene+ members can now earn and redeem* points on many items at participating grocery, pharmacy**, and convenience stores in Atlantic Canada (NB, NS, PEI, NL). Next stop, Western Canada! Starting September 22, 2022, Scene+ members will be able to earn and redeem points on many items at participating grocery, liquor, and pharmacy** stores in Western Canada (BC****, AB, SK, MB).


----------



## tinkerone

I'm looking for information on the Mix and Match offer.  I can't find it on the AM site, is it over?  I didn't pay attention because I thought I wouldn't need anything and here I am, spending spending spending.
Anyone have a link or information?  Thanks.


----------



## bababear_50

Mix & Match
Ends Sept 5th
https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/sea...icrosite&utm_content=issuance_rb_sitewidebar&


----------



## AngelDisney

I hope I can at least have one card make it to Onyx this year. Went to Sobeys to get the GCs. Then donated 12 boxes of pancake mix (6 for 95AM). Got an offer of spend $20 get 100 AM from Metro. Taking pics of all related info just in case I need to chase later. Definitely going to get this deal! After this, I will be about 500 short from 5000 AM for Onyx. It’s all time low for AM harvest this year!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> I'm looking into a Western Mediterranean cruise for 2024. Right now we have $2900 (almost enough for 1 full fare, balcony mini club) in Air Miles available with Red Tag. The cruise (NCL) leaves out of Rome (Civitavecchia), and now that West Jet flies direct to Rome it's much easier to get there. If I keep saving air miles and West Jet dollars (plus a companion voucher) until spring '23, it'll put a nice dent in the out of pocket costs.


That is my ultimate plan.  Use the AM for a cruise OR tickets for one of the parks for a family trip.  We also have the WJ companion fares as well.  We still have one set to book before Oct when they expire and we get a new one.  Dh and I discussed this weekend about using them for a quick turn and burn to go to a Nascar race yet this fall somewhere - maybe Vegas.  I'm doing some research and pricing for different races that are left yet.  


bababear_50 said:


> I ate inside a restaurant two days ago for the first time since 2020 ..... We will get there.


Yay!!!!!  That's progress.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning!


----------



## Glynis4

I think this may have been mentioned before, but a word of warning about redeeming air miles for attraction tickets.  I redeemed for 4 universal Hollywood tickets on Aug. 20. It said on the confirmation email that I would receive the e-vouchers within 2 business days. I haven’t received them, so called air miles today. They said they haven’t received the tickets from the supplier yet (travelbrands), probably because my tickets aren’t needed until November (had to select a date for the ticket when purchasing).  They didn’t seem concerned about it all. I don’t understand why they say 2 business days when it obviously is not 2 business days. They lady I spoke with said maybe in a couple weeks.  I’m not impressed.  I wanted to have everything in order before Fall and getting busy with kids activities/school.  With all the changes to air miles, I’m not sure if I will keep collecting after this trip. I only have around 1,000 miles left to redeem.


----------



## youngdeb12

Glynis4 said:


> I think this may have been mentioned before, but a word of warning about redeeming air miles for attraction tickets.  I redeemed for 4 universal Hollywood tickets on Aug. 20. It said on the confirmation email that I would receive the e-vouchers within 2 business days. I haven’t received them, so called air miles today. They said they haven’t received the tickets from the supplier yet (travelbrands), probably because my tickets aren’t needed until November (had to select a date for the ticket when purchasing).  They didn’t seem concerned about it all. I don’t understand why they say 2 business days when it obviously is not 2 business days. They lady I spoke with said maybe in a couple weeks.  I’m not impressed.  I wanted to have everything in order before Fall and getting busy with kids activities/school.  With all the changes to air miles, I’m not sure if I will keep collecting after this trip. I only have around 1,000 miles left to redeem.



I'm sorry to hear you're having these problems!  I received mine right away and we are travelling mid-October.  I think there are previous threads around where other posters had success contacting TravelBrands or RedTag directly to have the vouchers sent.  Our voucher came from "Ticketing" and Redtag directly, not AirMiles, less than 24 hours after redeeming our miles.


----------



## Glynis4

youngdeb12 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're having these problems!  I received mine right away and we are travelling mid-October.  I think there are previous threads around where other posters had success contacting TravelBrands or RedTag directly to have the vouchers sent.  Our voucher came from "Ticketing" and Redtag directly, not AirMiles, less than 24 hours after redeeming our miles.


Thanks for the info! If I don’t get them in 2 weeks I’ll try contacting travelbrands/redtag directly


----------



## Glynis4

Glynis4 said:


> I think this may have been mentioned before, but a word of warning about redeeming air miles for attraction tickets.  I redeemed for 4 universal Hollywood tickets on Aug. 20. It said on the confirmation email that I would receive the e-vouchers within 2 business days. I haven’t received them, so called air miles today. They said they haven’t received the tickets from the supplier yet (travelbrands), probably because my tickets aren’t needed until November (had to select a date for the ticket when purchasing).  They didn’t seem concerned about it all. I don’t understand why they say 2 business days when it obviously is not 2 business days. They lady I spoke with said maybe in a couple weeks.  I’m not impressed.  I wanted to have everything in order before Fall and getting busy with kids activities/school.  With all the changes to air miles, I’m not sure if I will keep collecting after this trip. I only have around 1,000 miles left to redeem.


They just emailed me the tickets!  Not so painful after all!  Yay!


----------



## hdrolfe

Ordered my microwave for store pick up around 11 this morning. Picked it up at 1. Just checked and the 4 AM for the purchase, and the 375 for completing the mix and match have posted! 

I was supposed to go to Metro today but ugh, it is so hot and rainy and gross. Maybe tomorrow. I have some spend $75 get AM email and that shouldn't be hard to do with the back to school lunches for next week.


----------



## bababear_50

Two purchases

Amazon:
Kitty scratch post= $47.99 before taxes
I am assuming this falls under the
***** Pet Food & Supplies**** listed under Amazon




Staples:
Original order cancelled and changed to
Canon Ink Cartridge
McDonald K cups
=$53.43 before taxes
===================
Total for 2 online shops $101.42
so only 100 Mix & Match Airmiles
but it's all I really need right now.

That's it for me


----------



## juniorbugman

I have done 4 so far but only 3 have posted so I have earned the 375.   I know Chapters will be the 5th one but don't know if I will do another one since the Staples one hasn't posted yet and it has been a couple of weeks and I don't know if I want to fight for it.   Chapters will be gift cards and a book and I do have a back up plan of a new am/fm portable radio for my bedroom at the cottage from the Source.  (and I get a discount from there from being a past employee).
Oh and I just checked my transactions for the year and I have hit 6350 so I made Onyx for this year.   The other card hasn't and probably won't but at least 1 will be for another year.


----------



## hdrolfe

I only have 2778 AM so far this year, though I do have another 80 or so to post (from Metro last week). I am not sure I'll make Onyx this year and it makes me a bit sad to be honest... perhaps there will be some good deals coming out? ha ha ha... Oh I do miss the good old Rexall days.


----------



## bababear_50

Early look at Metro Ontario
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-september-1-to-72/all

Villaggio bread & buns
buy 3 at 3.99 each get 40 Airmiles.


Hoping for some good deals at Sobeys & Foodland.....come on Airmiles throw us a bone here.


----------



## bababear_50

After looking at this weeks flyers I think I'll go today and pick up another $150.00 GC for future grocery shops.(100 airmiles).
Tomorrow I'll check my offers but right now it looks like maybe some plastic baggies is about it for me.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers?categoryID=2&status=upcoming
Hugs Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, trying to use the Mix & Match for some extra miles. How does it work to buy Chapters GC? Are they virtual or hard copy ones (thinking ahead for gifts)…


----------



## juniorbugman

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, trying to use the Mix & Match for some extra miles. How does it work to buy Chapters GC? Are they virtual or hard copy ones (thinking ahead for gifts)…


I have bought both.   Virtual they email out to you or your recipient and the physical ones they mail them out via Canada Post.


----------



## bababear_50

Question
Buying gas & or products at Shell with a Shell Gift Card.
Rep told me today via phone call that I will not get airmiles doing this?
Thoughts?


----------



## bababear_50

Just noticing some differences in offer for Atlantic Canada Flyer than the other flyers
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-atlantic-flyer-september-1-to-71/all

Hmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Your cat scratcher will definitely count for miles this month. We came home from seeing Arthur to discover that the cat sitter introduced Mocha to the great outdoors  she's been screaming at the front door ever since so I finally broke down and bought a harness from Amazon. The miles were in my account within hours! She's thrilled to actually go outside 
I wasn't paying attention the other day so she sat quietly waiting for about 10 minutes 
*
*She loves her adventures 

*


----------



## bababear_50

Shock 
My Mix & Match just posted
August 29, 2022

MIX AND MATCH
+100


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, Chapters card bought. Now we need to buy a new MacBook, does anyone remember if Apple usually has any multiplyer deals on the long weekend?


----------



## AngelDisney

I have earned 4967 AM so far this year. It’s going to be hard to stay Onyx after Sobeys is gone. I can make it this time because of the GC bonus offers. Hope to be able to take advantage of the Onyx status and use my AM for flights in the summer next year.


----------



## cari12

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, Chapters card bought. Now we need to buy a new MacBook, does anyone remember if Apple usually has any multiplyer deals on the long weekend?


They sometimes do but read the fine print. They exclude some items- usually the newest models.


----------



## bababear_50

Thursday shop
I got a spend 50$ get 50 Airmiles at Metro.
So I go to Metro and get 13 pkgs of TP on sale for $3.99 each
BUT WOA WAIT
The cashier has to call me out in a very loud voice telling me MAM YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!!!Mam You can't do that!!!!
Uh sorry are you speaking to me?
 6 IS THE LIMIT!!! Oh can you tell me why, I didn't see a sign saying there was a limit.
WELL IT IS WAS 2 PER PERSON!!
 Oh ok.
I turn to go put the product back and she start yelling at me again to just bring the cart through the line and she'll put the product away.
Uh sorry I'm not ready to check out now.

Go back and put some of the product away and choose some other things.
Go to self check out and a nice young man insists on helping me..............
Yeah ................................ tapped my card before I read the total....... 49.95
NO AIRMILES>>>>>
Time for a coffee Break.
That's not the end of the story..................
I then drove 5 minutes away to another Metro and
this happened....
back in a minute.....................

OK new Metro store,,I spot some other things I need and then grab 8 pkgs of the TP.
Go through self check out ,,,, again a nice lady offers to check me out,,,,question here why are they doing this when it's self check out,,,,,ok I say but I have a limit and have to spend $50,,, She says oh your Airmiling,, Yep I say and I know I have 2 too many TP. No she says there's no limit on the TP,,hasn't been one is months.
All's well that ends well.

First cashier needs a customer interaction update,,, don't yell at customers and have updated information ,,such an embarrassing situation.
How was your morning,,,,,,,lol

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OH-EM-GEE the number of included categories on Amazon is great this month, so many things that sit inside my wishlist just waiting are included finally! Gonna load up a cart soon on the primary card since I've finished the secondary one for Mix & Match and all miles posted properly. If anyone still needs school supplies they're on the list BTW*
Please note: Included categories have changed as of September 1, 2022.
You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories. All other categories, Gift Cards and Amazon Subscriptions are excluded. You will NOT get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.

Included categories*:
Amazon Fashion Private Brands
Amazon Cloud Cam
Arts & Crafts Supplies
Automotive
Books
Business & Industrial Supplies
Camera, Photo & Video
Cell Phones & Accessories
Echo Devices
Eero Devices
Element Smart TV
Fire TV Devices
Furniture
Handmade
Home Entertainment
Home Improvement
Jewelry
Kindle E-readers
Kindle E-readers
Kitchen & Dining
Luggage
Luxury Beauty
Major Appliances
Office & School Supplies (Exclude Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets)
Outdoor Recreation
Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
Shoes, Handbags & Accessories
Software
Sports and Fitness
Tires & Wheels
Watches


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH-EM-GEE the number of included categories on Amazon is great this month, so many things that sit inside my wishlist just waiting are included finally! Gonna load up a cart soon on the primary card since I've finished the secondary one for Mix & Match and all miles posted properly. If anyone still needs school supplies they're on the list BTW*
> Please note: Included categories have changed as of September 1, 2022.
> You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories. All other categories, Gift Cards and Amazon Subscriptions are excluded. You will NOT get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.
> 
> Included categories*:
> Amazon Fashion Private Brands
> Amazon Cloud Cam
> Arts & Crafts Supplies
> Automotive
> Books
> Business & Industrial Supplies
> Camera, Photo & Video
> Cell Phones & Accessories
> Echo Devices
> Eero Devices
> Element Smart TV
> Fire TV Devices
> Furniture
> Handmade
> Home Entertainment
> Home Improvement
> Jewelry
> Kindle E-readers
> Kindle E-readers
> Kitchen & Dining
> Luggage
> Luxury Beauty
> Major Appliances
> Office & School Supplies (Exclude Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets)
> Outdoor Recreation
> Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
> Shoes, Handbags & Accessories
> Software
> Sports and Fitness
> Tires & Wheels
> Watches


I knew it ..........
You were waiting for Luggage to appear so you could get those packing cubes. LOL
I'll have to check out the Arts & Crafts section. Thanks for posting.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I knew it ..........
> You were waiting for Luggage to appear so you could get those packing cubes. LOL
> I'll have to check out the Arts & Crafts section. Thanks for posting.
> Hugs
> Mel


*Oddly they aren't included within luggage, that seems to be just suitcases. Packing cubes come up like this - but notice i bought them last night and clothing, shoes & accessories were included in August! OH and I didn't pay this much, they were a 1 day sale item and should be at my door soon according to the app. (NO, i didn't order thru the app but i do use that to track my orders) ALSO -- it is worth noting that most of my crafty type things come up  under Kitchen!
*


----------



## tinkerone

Okay, experts needed.
I have two offers for Metro.
1)

*75 Bonus Miles*​Spend $50+ on almost anything in-store*
*Ends 
September 7
 , 2022.*
*Terms apply.​
2)

*75 Bonus Miles*​Spend $50+ on almost anything in-store*
*Ends 
September 7
, 2022.*
*Terms apply.​

Are these two different offers?  I'm confused.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Tinkerone
I am wondering if one is a *Metro Personal Offer *(Metro.ca offer) & the other is a Metro Email offer?
You could try calling Metro help line and asking

Metro Help Center
https://www.metro.ca/en/help-center

*Need to talk to us?*

Call us at 1-866-595-5554.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33​Hi Hon
I hope all the back to school prep is going well for you.
I just wanted to mention that Canadian Tire is having quite a few sales starting Friday.
Have a look
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10023/1476970?sourceID=10&position=17

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> I have earned 4967 AM so far this year. It’s going to be hard to stay Onyx after Sobeys is gone. I can make it this time because of the GC bonus offers. Hope to be able to take advantage of the Onyx status and use my AM for flights in the summer next year.


You're almost there another 33AM to go to get ONYX this year. New threshold is 5000AM for 2022.


bababear_50 said:


> Thursday shop
> I got a spend 50$ get 50 Airmiles at Metro.
> So I go to Metro and get 13 pkgs of TP on sale for $3.99 each
> BUT WOA WAIT
> The cashier has to call me out in a very loud voice telling me MAM YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!!!Mam You can't do that!!!!
> Uh sorry are you speaking to me?
> 6 IS THE LIMIT!!! Oh can you tell me why, I didn't see a sign saying there was a limit.
> WELL IT IS WAS 2 PER PERSON!!
> Oh ok.
> I turn to go put the product back and she start yelling at me again to just bring the cart through the line and she'll put the product away.
> Uh sorry I'm not ready to check out now.
> 
> Go back and put some of the product away and choose some other things.
> Go to self check out and a nice young man insists on helping me..............
> Yeah ................................ tapped my card before I read the total....... 49.95
> NO AIRMILES>>>>>
> Time for a coffee Break.
> That's not the end of the story..................
> I then drove 5 minutes away to another Metro and
> this happened....
> back in a minute.....................
> 
> OK new Metro store,,I spot some other things I need and then grab 8 pkgs of the TP.
> Go through self check out ,,,, again a nice lady offers to check me out,,,,question here why are they doing this when it's self check out,,,,,ok I say but I have a limit and have to spend $50,,, She says oh your Airmiling,, Yep I say and I know I have 2 too many TP. No she says there's no limit on the TP,,hasn't been one is months.
> All's well that ends well.
> 
> First cashier needs a customer interaction update,,, don't yell at customers and have updated information ,,such an embarrassing situation.
> How was your morning,,,,,,,lol
> 
> Hugs Mel
> View attachment 698849


Did the 50 AM show up automatically on your receipt? Trying to decide how long I need to wait before following up on the ones that didn't post on my receipt last week. They didn't automatically post to the account yet either (often these things take a few weeks with AM and Metro)


----------



## kerreyn

Guess who just booked a 3 day stay at the Contemporary with 2 day park hopper passes, and then a 3 day cruise on the Wish in Sept. '23?   I was watching some Disney cruise vlogs the other day and asked DH what he thought about it. He said it sounded good. The next thing I knew, I was emailing our TA and booked it all. We're still saving our air miles for a Mediterranean cruise in 2024 (or so), so this will be out of pocket.

Sometimes I surprise the heck out of myself.


----------



## kristabelle13

kerreyn said:


> Guess who just booked a 3 day stay at the Contemporary with 2 day park hopper passes, and then a 3 day cruise on the Wish in Sept. '23?   I was watching some Disney cruise vlogs the other day and asked DH what he thought about it. He said it sounded good. The next thing I knew, I was emailing our TA and booked it all. We're still saving our air miles for a Mediterranean cruise in 2024 (or so), so this will be out of pocket.
> 
> Sometimes I surprise the heck out of myself.


After listening to approximately 85 podcasts about the Wish  - I’m tempted too. Still haven’t watched a video (no spoilers! Ha!) but it sounds wonderful. Maybe I’ll get on one of the upcoming new ships if they end up on the West coast. It’s just so dang convenient to take a 15 min train ride to the port


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> You're almost there another 33AM to go to get ONYX this year. New threshold is 5000AM for 2022.
> 
> Did the 50 AM show up automatically on your receipt? Trying to decide how long I need to wait before following up on the ones that didn't post on my receipt last week. They didn't automatically post to the account yet either (often these things take a few weeks with AM and Metro)


The one via email that you had to opt in for had different terms and conditions. Normally they do not show on the receipt and will probably take loner to post.  I believe the one bababear_50 is referring to is an app one, those do show on the receipt.


----------



## bababear_50

Sorry Ottawamom
crazy day here...
anyhow I log into my Metro account online to see my offers and if at work I'd use the app.
So yes I checked the receipt and the 50 airmiles did post.
I do like that Metro does the email a copy of the receipt.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> Guess who just booked a 3 day stay at the Contemporary with 2 day park hopper passes, and then a 3 day cruise on the Wish in Sept. '23?   I was watching some Disney cruise vlogs the other day and asked DH what he thought about it. He said it sounded good. The next thing I knew, I was emailing our TA and booked it all. We're still saving our air miles for a Mediterranean cruise in 2024 (or so), so this will be out of pocket.
> 
> Sometimes I surprise the heck out of myself.


Wow Oh Wow 
How exciting Hon!!!
Good for you!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Saw this at sobeys today, most flavours same price,  looks like it's on until end of September *


----------



## Debbie

When our Foodland had the fire (and no chance of reopening until the new year ) my airmiles collection dripped to nothing.  I'm 1600 away from Onyx and definitely will not make that this year-especially since we are away for one month. Even though DD will be home, she doesn't spend much at all, so that month will be a total washout, with the only AMs being added will be the couple I get from my insurance, and maaaaybe a couple from Shell.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmilesshops Mix and Max Question.

I've shopped at 3 stores and spent over $150 and received the 100 airmiles for shopping at 2 stores over $100.  If I repeat a store and am over $250, do you think I'll quality for the shop at 3-4 stores, spend over $250 and receive 375 airmiles? So basically, 3 stores but 4 transactions.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Mix & Match
Here are the Terms & Conditions
It repeats the word *Different* many times

1 LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on August 9 and 23:59:59 p.m. on September 5, 2022, collectors must make (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 100 Bonus MilesTM; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $250 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 375 Bonus Miles, or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $500 CDN or more excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2, 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following stores: eHarmony, Disney+, FabFitFun, Pimsleur, Wealthsimple, Weight Watchers, and any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward MilesTM on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Once you meet the $100 spend threshold at 2 participating online stores, 100 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account. If you then meet the $250 spend threshold at 3 participating online stores, 275 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account as a separate posting. If you then meet the $500 spend threshold at 5 participating online stores, the remaining 375 Miles will be deposited into your account. Limit of one (1) offer, to a maximum of 750 Bonus Miles, per collector number. Please allow up to 75 days after the bonus offer end date for all Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Airmiles Mix & Match
> Here are the Terms & Conditions
> It repeats the word *Different* many times
> 
> 1 LIMITED-TIME OFFER: Between 00:00:01 a.m. ET on August 9 and 23:59:59 p.m. on September 5, 2022, collectors must make (i) purchases at 2 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $100 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 100 Bonus MilesTM; or (ii) purchases at 3 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $250 CDN or more, excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 375 Bonus Miles, or (iii) purchases at 5 different participating online stores that cumulatively total $500 CDN or more excluding shipping, duty and taxes to qualify for 750 Bonus Miles. No minimum purchase required at any participating online store, but the minimum offer spend threshold must be made cumulatively across 2, 3 or 5 participating stores, respectively, to qualify. Collectors must sign in at airmilesshops.ca before purchasing in order to get Miles and qualify for this offer. Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer does not apply to purchases or signups made at the following stores: eHarmony, Disney+, FabFitFun, Pimsleur, Wealthsimple, Weight Watchers, and any travel online stores (including, but not limited to travel bookings, car rentals, and hotel stays). Offer can be combined with other Bonus Miles offers. This offer is valid on the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who regularly offer Reward MilesTM on gift card purchases. See airmilesshops.ca for details. All online stores are subject to change and may be withdrawn at any time. Once you meet the $100 spend threshold at 2 participating online stores, 100 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account. If you then meet the $250 spend threshold at 3 participating online stores, 275 Bonus Miles will be deposited into your account as a separate posting. If you then meet the $500 spend threshold at 5 participating online stores, the remaining 375 Miles will be deposited into your account. Limit of one (1) offer, to a maximum of 750 Bonus Miles, per collector number. Please allow up to 75 days after the bonus offer end date for all Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.



Thanks @bababear_50, according to this I "should" be ok since I'll have shopped at 3 different stores and cumulatively spent over $250.  I guess it will depend on whether the system is smart enough to add my Old Navy purchases together or just counts Old Navy once.

I'll hold off ordering and try airmiles customer service tomorrow when they reopen.  Thank you again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

kerreyn said:


> Guess who just booked a 3 day stay at the Contemporary with 2 day park hopper passes, and then a 3 day cruise on the Wish in Sept. '23?   I was watching some Disney cruise vlogs the other day and asked DH what he thought about it. He said it sounded good. The next thing I knew, I was emailing our TA and booked it all. We're still saving our air miles for a Mediterranean cruise in 2024 (or so), so this will be out of pocket.
> 
> Sometimes I surprise the heck out of myself.


Who?


----------



## kerreyn

dancin Disney style said:


> Who?


This crazy woman - that’s who!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmilesshops Mix and Max Question.
> 
> I've shopped at 3 stores and spent over $150 and received the 100 airmiles for shopping at 2 stores over $100.  If I repeat a store and am over $250, do you think I'll quality for the shop at 3-4 stores, spend over $250 and receive 375 airmiles? So basically, 3 stores but 4 transactions.
> 
> Any thoughts?


*YUP, that will most definitely work! It's easy to see on my account because other than a couple of shops at Metro, that's all I've done on that card, have a look at how it posted. I've only included the online transactions, but obvious that I did multiple transactions to get to my final total of 505 (EXACTLY) - both Well .ca and Jamieson had multipliers going so I only did one transaction at each of those but 2 lines of postings. The second Amazon was to force the 1st bonus to post and the second Staples transaction was to force the final bonus to post. SO -- i completed 7 transactions over 5 stores to complete the promo, there's no need for you to connect with Airmiles, I ALWAYS end up doing this during these promos, so long as you trigger 1 mile to post you're fine because there is no minimum spend per transaction. Happy shopping!!

****Edited because I have no idea how i screwed up a simple cut and paste to leave out the final posting, let's try again!



*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *YUP, that will most definitely work! It's easy to see on my account because other than a couple of shops at Metro, that's all I've done on that card, have a look at how it posted. I've only included the online transactions, but obvious that I did multiple transactions to get to my final total of 505 (EXACTLY) - both Well .ca and Jamieson had multipliers going so I only did one transaction at each of those but 2 lines of postings. The second Amazon was to force the 1st bonus to post and the second Staples transaction was to force the final bonus to post. SO -- i completed 7 transactions over 5 stores to complete the promo, there's no need for you to connect with Airmiles, I ALWAYS end up doing this during these promos, so long as you trigger 1 mile to post you're fine because there is no minimum spend per transaction. Happy shopping!!
> 
> ****Edited because I have no idea how i screwed up a simple cut and paste to leave out the final posting, let's try again!
> 
> 
> View attachment 699399
> View attachment 699400*



Thank you, so much appreciated!!!


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *OH-EM-GEE the number of included categories on Amazon is great this month, so many things that sit inside my wishlist just waiting are included finally! Gonna load up a cart soon on the primary card since I've finished the secondary one for Mix & Match and all miles posted properly. If anyone still needs school supplies they're on the list BTW*
> Please note: Included categories have changed as of September 1, 2022.
> You will get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made in the following categories. All other categories, Gift Cards and Amazon Subscriptions are excluded. You will NOT get AIR MILES® Reward Miles on purchases made via the Amazon app.
> 
> Included categories*:
> Amazon Fashion Private Brands
> Amazon Cloud Cam
> Arts & Crafts Supplies
> Automotive
> Books
> Business & Industrial Supplies
> Camera, Photo & Video
> Cell Phones & Accessories
> Echo Devices
> Eero Devices
> Element Smart TV
> Fire TV Devices
> Furniture
> Handmade
> Home Entertainment
> Home Improvement
> Jewelry
> Kindle E-readers
> Kindle E-readers
> Kitchen & Dining
> Luggage
> Luxury Beauty
> Major Appliances
> Office & School Supplies (Exclude Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets)
> Outdoor Recreation
> Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
> Shoes, Handbags & Accessories
> Software
> Sports and Fitness
> Tires & Wheels
> Watches


So, I'm bowing to the person who knows much much more than me on the subject, would Luggage tags fit under the Luggage category do you think?  I'm looking specifically at these ones...
https://www.amazon.ca/American-Tour...g&qid=1662231626&sprefix=lugg,aps,100&sr=8-51
It's something to put in the Christmas boxes for my children and I'm fence sitting.  I believe we get tags mailed to us for booking a package at Disney but these are so cute.


----------



## bababear_50

I was able to pick up a few of those Compliments salad dressing. Thanks Jacqueline.
Just make sure you double check the expiry date on the bottle. Caesar ,Blue Cheese, Coleslaw and Cucumber are great as fresh veggie dips.
I was able to get summer 2023 ones.
Hugs
Mel

*6 Inventive Ways To Use Salad Dressing*

Make a Dipping Sauce. Add a dash of Creamy Ranch Dressing (or any creamy Knorr salad dressing) to mashed avocado or guacamole to create loads more flavour. ...
Make a Marinade. ...
Use in Braised Dishes. ...
Flavourful Fried Chicken. ...
Make a Stir-Fry. ...
Flavourful Potato Salad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> So, I'm bowing to the person who knows much much more than me on the subject, would Luggage tags fit under the Luggage category do you think?  I'm looking specifically at these ones...
> https://www.amazon.ca/American-Tourister-DISNEY-Classic-International/dp/B01BVXCQKQ/ref=sr_1_51?crid=18SUNVER9Z542&keywords=luggage+tag&qid=1662231626&sprefix=lugg,aps,100&sr=8-51
> It's something to put in the Christmas boxes for my children and I'm fence sitting.  I believe we get tags mailed to us for booking a package at Disney but these are so cute.


*I would say NO , here's what it falls under (sure you looked but this explains my thinking)

It says it falls under "Clothing, Shoes & Accessories"  the final word is "luggage Tags" and that's not listed on Sept's included list.
Luggage is included but it seems that the only thing i can get to trigger the actual word "Luggage" is just straight up suitcases - look at this example, still starts under Clothing but ends up actually saying Luggage
Confusing Amazon Categories, is it or is it NOT Included?!

***Edited to add, even if you do book a package they no longer mail things out to CDN's you would need to ask when you check in****


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I would say NO , here's what it falls under (sure you looked but this explains my thinking)
> View attachment 699487
> It says it falls under "Clothing, Shoes & Accessories"  the final word is "luggage Tags" and that's not listed on Sept's included list.
> Luggage is included but it seems that the only thing i can get to trigger the actual word "Luggage" is just straight up suitcases - look at this example, still starts under Clothing but ends up actually saying Luggage
> Confusing Amazon Categories, is it or is it NOT Included?!
> 
> ***Edited to add, even if you do book a package they no longer mail things out to CDN's you would need to ask when you check in****


Thank you so much for your answer.  I knew you could help me break it down.
Sad that they don't mail anything now but not surprising.  We haven't had a package with Disney in ....5 years?  We had been doing a single night then off to Universal.  This time it will be a package for everyone.  Oh well, no big deal. They weren't the best tags but they were something.  I still have several from years and years ago.  
Again, thank you for looking at this for me.


----------



## bababear_50

Disney Luggage tags at Walmart.ca
Online
https://www.walmart.ca/search?q=luggage tags
https://www.walmart.ca/search?q=disney luggage tags&c=10006


----------



## juniorbugman

Yea I just checked my account and my air miles shoppes purchases from last night have posted and so have my last 375 air miles so I earned the whole 750 miles in total.  No extra spending on Monday night required


----------



## bababear_50

New Shell Gift Card offer
good until Nov 6th 2022
20 Bonus Miles

Buy 1 Participating Gift Card in-store*
Netflix - $60, Uber Eats - $50, Amazon $100, Indigo - $50, The Keg - $50, HBC - $50, PS5 - $50, or Xbox - $50


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I didn’t even give a thought to the mix n match promo.  There really wasn’t anything I needed.  Well….I’ve just order  some chairs from Home Depot for $459 so then I thought I should think hard as to anything else I might need soon.  I will be out of some office supplies in the next month or so…ordered from Staples. There is a book that I wanted….ordered from Amazon.    I had a previous order from somewhere, can’t think of it now but those miles posted on August 16th. 

So I need a 5th.   Any suggestions?   I would hate to miss 750 miles because of a $20 order.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style​

Chapters / Indigo $25.00 Gift Card.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> dancin Disney style​View attachment 700078g
> 
> Chapters / Indigo $25.00 Gift Card.
> Hugs Mel


Well...I totally got the short end of the stick.   I asked DD if there was anything that she would need to start rehearsals.   Didn't she go on Lululemon and order a bunch of stuff.....I think it came to over $300.    
Note to self.....spend $20 on yourself in order to save $280.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else get this offer in the app? I have no idea what I need to do to actually complete this? Thoughts? The screenshot is all the info I've got
*


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic
A bit of Hope
SP1-77
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...A11wyew?cvid=01a9f3c866394d9dad1cfbe6db18a496

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else get this offer in the app? I have no idea what I need to do to actually complete this? Thoughts? The screenshot is all the info I've got
> View attachment 700192*


I never get cool freebies like that! You're so fortunate. I think you only need to opt in to get the 60AM


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Flyer
I will be picking up 5 Crave frozen breakfasts
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1479076?page=3&sourceID=10&position=7

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Sobeys Flyer
> I will be picking up 5 Crave frozen breakfasts


I will have to check those ones out for a lunch option at work.  I see the mini strudel as well....that might be my Friday Fun Day treat for the work crew here.  I think I'm going to pick up the Annie's  mac & cheese pack is a good price with AM attached.  I'll keep a couple of boxes for gd when she comes to visit, then send the rest home with her when they come at Thanksgiving.  She devours a whole box by herself   .

Also...there is get 25 AM when you use cash miles.  It will be a good AM at for me at Safeway!


----------



## juniorbugman

Just got an email from Indigo and they have a points deal this weekend.  Not for Airmiles but their own points system.  I was going to purchase a book today but will hold off until the weekend.


----------



## bababear_50

Up and ready to shop BUT no *My Offers* yet.
Dangish I wish they would get their act together .
Oh well off to make a coffee. 

Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Up and ready to shop BUT no *My Offers* yet.
> Dangish I wish they would get their act together .
> Oh well off to make a coffee.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Me too.  This offers showing up later or even on Friday has to stop.   Oh wait it will be stopping soon.


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah I realized that after I posted.... Days are numbered here in Ontario.
Well I called the *My Offers* line and they added 50 Airmiles as an apology.
Picked up 10 of those Crave frozen meals for 2 sons.
I also picked up some Paper Towels, mini pack of Lysol wipes for in the car use.
Total Airmiles 244 plus the bonus 50 
so not bad 294 Airmiles

Hugs
Mel

She gave me this number if people have questions about the new Scene+ program
1-866-586-2805


----------



## bababear_50

Check your email

My personal email offer
Shell offer
spend $100 get 100 Airmiles.... this Saturday only.

Up to 100 Bonus Miles
One day only: Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus MileTM for every litre AND for every $1 spent in-store*
Starts Sat, Sep 10

Hugs Mel

PS
Edit 
Strawberries
finally they are on sale a bit
Metro
I was hoping to do some Jam this fall.


----------



## juniorbugman

My Offer is for up to 50 miles.


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> My Offer is for up to 50 miles.


Me too! And I don't need gas lol. Probably won't even bother.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else having in login issues on the AM website?  Profile not being recognized, showing 0 miles...?


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Anyone else having in login issues on the AM website?  Profile not being recognized, showing 0 miles...?


I can get in but transactions are down and my points are there but also say as of 22 hours ago.
I think my offers are there as well.


Edited working now


----------



## bababear_50

I'm able to log in to the Airmiles website and everything seems fine. Recent (today) purchase at Shell posted.

September 9, 2022
COCA-COLA OFFER
+10

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

For the Shell giftcard offer,  it says 1 transaction in 12 hours, but say I want to buy $200 of Amazon GC, given $100 is 20 AM, if I buy it all together, will I get 40 AM?


----------



## bababear_50

Shell
I am thinking it would have to be two separate transactions on two separate days to get a total of 40 Airmiles.
I am probably wrong ,,maybe Airmile call or CHAT to get a clear answer.


Chat/Call us
In Toronto 416-226-5171

Rest of Canada & USA  *1-888-AIR-MILES (1-888-247-6453) *

Terms + Conditions​*Offer valid September 5 – November 6, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories only (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 20 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles with the purchase of any one of the following Gift Cards: Netflix - $60, Uber Eats - $50, Amazon $100, Indigo - $50, The Keg - $50, HBC - $50, PS5 - $50, or Xbox - $50. One transaction per 12-hour period. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. No coupon required. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to 2 weeks after your transaction for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.


----------



## rella's fan

Has anybody used the personal shopper for gift cards, just wondered if I could use a bunch of miles for my Christmas shopping (Lululemon, Best Buy, etc.)?


----------



## ottawamom

Shell 1AM for every litre of gas today. Used DH card first (opted in again before he left just to be sure I had done it) got 2 AM. Terms say they may take up to 2 weeks for bonus to show up. OK, I'll wait.

DH came home then went to fill up the other car with my card this time. (opted in again before he left). Got 2AM plus 24AM bonus posted. Why did mine work and his not work at all?

Tried calling Shell and they are experiencing higher than normal call volumes... I'll call AM and complain on Monday. So frustrating...


----------



## juniorbugman

We managed to get 50 miles today which was my max.  My brother put in 50.5210 litres.  Nothing like cutting it close.  Earned 2 base miles, 2 Onyx miles and the 50 bonus miles.
Just noticed that he got his total to 71.17 so that explains the litre value.  He likes to get to weird numbers.


----------



## marchingstar

rella's fan said:


> Has anybody used the personal shopper for gift cards, just wondered if I could use a bunch of miles for my Christmas shopping (Lululemon, Best Buy, etc.)?


Unfortunately I don’t think you can use dream miles for gift cards.


----------



## bababear_50

I am trying to figure out what my Airmiles should be for my Shell gas station purchase yesterday.
I prepaid $50 dollars but only pumped 45$ in gas.
I spent $18.46 inside station purchase.
Total came to $62.16 on my mastercard.
I do get a bit of a discount with CAA.

So far Airmiles has credited my account 16 Airmiles,,, somehow I think it should be more?
But I am not sure how much more?
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, my posting from Shell on DH account was incorrect as well. I called AM this morning and they posted the correct amount for me.

How many litres of gas did you purchase? That should have been included in the 1 Mile/Litre line as well. $45 should be well over 30 L so that line should be a lot higher than it is. Check your receipt and contact AM to correct it. If they say terms say it can take up to two weeks mention your friend received hers immediately after purchasing gas.

As an aside your instore purchases should have netted you more AM than just 8. Even if you take the amount you spent instore before tax it will be more than just 8 AM. Their program screwed up 

I'm thinking you should have 18AM for instore purchases plus ?AM for X litres of gas in the "1 Mile/Litre..." line.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I also had the Shell spend $50 get 50.  I got 40L of gas and got the miles immediately.


----------



## bababear_50

Just waiting on a call back from Airmiles.
Thanks guys.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to get the  shell bonus 50 AM with a fill.  So with all the extra promos I have linked to my card for the one promo I snagged 70 miles  I should also get another 4 AM with using our BMO card as well.  I'll take it.  Usually dh's tank is full, but since we didn't fill it since returning from our long weekend camping trip, when I mentioned to dh that we got bonus miles if he would fill up the truck today, he was more than happy to go out and do it!  



Gotta squeeze all the miles we can get.  I am 95% sure we are headed to Florida again in February


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was able to get the  shell bonus 50 AM with a fill.  So with all the extra promos I have linked to my card for the one promo I snagged 70 miles  I should also get another 4 AM with using our BMO card as well.  I'll take it.  Usually dh's tank is full, but since we didn't fill it since returning from our long weekend camping trip, when I mentioned to dh that we got bonus miles if he would fill up the truck today, he was more than happy to go out and do it!
> 
> View attachment 701784
> 
> Gotta squeeze all the miles we can get.  I am 95% sure we are headed to Florida again in February


That would be awesome.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Yeah Cammie! Airmiles online staff.
Ok they posted 50 more Airmiles for the Shell Deal ,,, which makes it a total of 66 Airmiles.
Then I asked about my 360 Bonus Airmiles for my Dr. Ho Tens Unit set. July 14 Merchandise reward.
They refused saying I already got the 360 in the initial price to which I said NO I didn't (I only got 10% off as an Onyx member) ,,,4 holds later and my ability to show screen shot and the 360 with an apology posted.
Whew what a morning.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Those are not "tickets" they are vouchers, and they not non-expiring.  I had to call WDW to get ours (2 adults vouchers) reactivated (ours had expired in Sept 2021) and pay around $330 CDN since they were originally in the Canadian rates.
> 
> You need to visit a Guest Services booth to get them switch into proper tickets, and you need to bring your passports since they were purchased using the Canadian rate.
> 
> You can link them to your MDE now and once you pay to have them reactivated, you can do your park reservations.


Quick update on my Air Miles issued green Canadian non expiring 5 day exchange voucher (that is quite the title for this pass) 
I just spent about 30 mins on the phone but was able to get mine put into my MDE and it now shows an expiration date of 2099 hahaha. 

The most important part was not the bar code or the long number underneath it but a W number That was beside it in smaller writing because that is the classification of the ticket within their system. It was from that they were able to find the voucher and then verify that it was mine based on the number under the barcode. Just FYI for any of you that need to transfer these vouchers still


----------



## bababear_50

Well I've met my required stock pile of Airmiles for a future hotel stay but I wouldn't mind a few extras to beef up my Starbucks/Swiss Chalet Gift cards.
Time to switch over to Cash Airmiles for now.
Lets hope for a few good items for this week.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

alohamom said:


> Quick update on my Air Miles issued green Canadian non expiring 5 day exchange voucher (that is quite the title for this pass)
> I just spent about 30 mins on the phone but was able to get mine put into my MDE and it now shows an expiration date of 2099 hahaha.
> 
> The most important part was not the bar code or the long number underneath it but a W number That was beside it in smaller writing because that is the classification of the ticket within their system. It was from that they were able to find the voucher and then verify that it was mine based on the number under the barcode. Just FYI for any of you that need to transfer these vouchers still


That is soooo good to know!!!!  Thanks for this information!  I'm going to make a sticky note of this and put it onto my actual tickets for future reference.  My hope for my tickets that I have is for a mother /daughter trip.  So I want to have all my ducks in a row for that trip.  This will help with that.


----------



## kerreyn

Is anyone else anxiously awaiting the Safeway/Sobey's flyer preview tonight? This will be the last flyer with air miles (in Alberta, anyway), and I'm really hoping they have some decent offers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> Is anyone else anxiously awaiting the Safeway/Sobey's flyer preview tonight? This will be the last flyer with air miles (in Alberta, anyway), and I'm really hoping they have some decent offers.


I am  hoping for one last palooza of AM for a good bye, but I don't think that is going to happen.  They will just silently fade out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

For a very brief moment today I had 60,000 and some miles in my account.  I had been wanting to see it break the 60K mark.   I just booked a trip to Punta Cana and upgraded myself using $1000 in miles.....back to 50 something  now  BUT I'm hitting the beach in 2 weeks time with  premium services and a butler.


----------



## kerreyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am  hoping for one last palooza of AM for a good bye, but I don't think that is going to happen.  They will just silently fade out.



The flyer a big ol' nothing burger for air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Contacted Airmiles via CHAt
I asked for 10 Airmiles from 2 coke purchases at Shell  be posted to my account.
Flat out NO "we had a meeting this morning and there will be NO more missing miles added to accounts." "Go to Help section click on there and be prepared to submit receipt."
Wow,,, not good news.
Like I am going to take my time to now collect and submit Shell receipts for a 5$ purchase which gains me $1???
Off to ESSO or Petro Canada I go.


----------



## bababear_50

kerreyn said:


> The flyer a big ol' nothing burger for air miles.


Nothing    for me either
last weeks flyer deals were better for me. I might just go today and pick up a few things.(Paper towels)
Shame that they couldn't make the last shop a nice one.
I'm still not sure about the whole Scene+ program.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Quick trip to Sobeys
Found a new stack of Brita Water Filters that just arrived off the truck.
They didn't have them last week.
3 pack for $23.99 savings $6.51
Buy 1 box get 50 Bonus Airmiles
Stuffed crust Pizza *My Offers* buy 1 get 20 Bonus Airmiles
Paper Towels 12 pack 12.88 ,,, buy 2 get 50 Bonus Airmiles.
So that's it for me for this week.
122 Airmiles

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Scene+
Just a thought
We all have had many issues getting Airmiles posted over the years.
How is Scene+ plus going to be any different ,,, I mean it's not Empire Foods posting the points it just another go between company again.
The one thing I do like about PC Points is that they always post right away,, and it's the Loblaws PC company not an outside company posting the points.
So often I heard it's out of our control by Airmiles.
Just random thoughts....

Hugs
Mel


----------



## youngdeb12

bababear_50 said:


> Scene+
> Just a thought
> We all have had many issues getting Airmiles posted over the years.
> How is Scene+ plus going to be any different ,,, I mean it's not Empire Foods posting the points it just another go between company again.
> The one thing I do like about PC Points is that they always post right away,, and it's the Loblaws PC company not an outside company posting the points.
> So often I heard it's out of our control by Airmiles.
> Just random thoughts....
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I have had issues with PC Points not posting correctly at times from Shoppers Drug Mart, but you can always tell on the receipt whether they've posted or not.  If they don't post, I keep the receipt because I know if it's a substantial amount (more than 1000 points) they are going to want to see it.  It's been over a year since I've had any issues though.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Contacted Airmiles via CHAt
> I asked for 10 Airmiles from 2 coke purchases at Shell  be posted to my account.
> Flat out NO "we had a meeting this morning and there will be NO more missing miles added to accounts." "Go to Help section click on there and be prepared to submit receipt."
> Wow,,, not good news.
> Like I am going to take my time to now collect and submit Shell receipts for a 5$ purchase which gains me $1???
> Off to ESSO or Petro Canada I go.


What they don't seem to understand is that they aren't the only card in the game at this point. The harder it is to collect, and reconcile issues, the less people will use them. Might be time for me to check out the Airmiles rewards and cash out my points for Christmas gifts.


----------



## bababear_50

youngdeb12 said:


> I have had issues with PC Points not posting correctly at times from Shoppers Drug Mart, but you can always tell on the receipt whether they've posted or not.  If they don't post, I keep the receipt because I know if it's a substantial amount (more than 1000 points) they are going to want to see it.  It's been over a year since I've had any issues though.


Yeah it is good to know that people have had issues with PC Points,,, BUT at least they have been resolved in a timely manner compared to Airmiles wait 120/60 days for everything.
Thanks for sharing 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> What they don't seem to understand is that they aren't the only card in the game at this point. The harder it is to collect, and reconcile issues, the less people will use them. Might be time for me to check out the Airmiles rewards and cash out my points for Christmas gifts.


Yep and it's frustrating ,,,I want to say so many things to them ,,,like

How many times can you offer a Blue Bonus for Chips/Granola Bars/Oatmeal/ Cereal?

In todays tech world why would anyone be willing to wait 2 to 4 months for points to post to their rewards account?

In todays world why would someone choose Grocery shops with paper receipts instead of digital?

In today Economy are people able to afford to buy multiples?

Their focus seems to be online shops,,,,, but even those companies are parting ways with them.

I have been watching the new flyers for the past month from Atlantic Canada and I see no different /great deals for people collecting Scene+ points.

Hugs Mel


----------



## marchingstar

alohamom said:


> Quick update on my Air Miles issued green Canadian non expiring 5 day exchange voucher (that is quite the title for this pass)
> I just spent about 30 mins on the phone but was able to get mine put into my MDE and it now shows an expiration date of 2099 hahaha.
> 
> The most important part was not the bar code or the long number underneath it but a W number That was beside it in smaller writing because that is the classification of the ticket within their system. It was from that they were able to find the voucher and then verify that it was mine based on the number under the barcode. Just FYI for any of you that need to transfer these vouchers still



This is super helpful! I’m glad you got yours sorted and I appreciate your update. 

Now let’s all hope we get back to Disney before 2099…


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> What they don't seem to understand is that they aren't the only card in the game at this point. The harder it is to collect, and reconcile issues, the less people will use them. Might be time for me to check out the Airmiles rewards and cash out my points for Christmas gifts.


I recently cashed mine out and I’m glad I did. 

I had been saving for a while towards a cruise and a high dream miles balance was starting to make me nervous. For me, it was worth it to change plans and get merchandise I’m excited for. 

Now I’m playing the shell game with cash air miles, just like I do with PC Points. I don’t let them build up much, and watching my secure savings account build feels just as exciting but much less scary than dream miles did.


----------



## ottawamom

Just got this offer from BMO. Not going to happen! (unless I go and purchase 4 Wagyu steaks) 6 days really.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Contacted Airmiles via CHAt
> I asked for 10 Airmiles from 2 coke purchases at Shell  be posted to my account.
> Flat out NO "we had a meeting this morning and there will be NO more missing miles added to accounts." "Go to Help section click on there and be prepared to submit receipt."
> Wow,,, not good news.
> Like I am going to take my time to now collect and submit Shell receipts for a 5$ purchase which gains me $1???
> Off to ESSO or Petro Canada I go.


I’d be willing to bet that’s not true….sounds like the kind of BS answer that someone throws out when they don’t want to deal with it


----------



## bababear_50

I thought so too.
But
this is the email I just got

"Hello Melanie,

Thank you for your email and for the information you have sent us. My name is Karl and I'm happy to confirm that I have posted the 10 missing AIR MILES Reward Miles you are claiming below into your Collector Account.

To view your recent transactions including this posting online, please click on the “Help” tab on our website and then “Recent Transactions”. You can also view your Account balance and transactions on the AIR MILES Mobile App (if downloaded on your cell phone) as well as your personalized Offers and also collect Miles through the App.

I thank you for allowing me to help you today and am here if you need any further assistance. Have a good day!

Best Regards,

Karl
AIR MILES Customer Care"

Date​Partner​Description​Miles​Details​
September 14, 2022

MISSING MILES OFFER CODE
+10



Maybe next person who does CHAT or Phone call can report back if they were told the same thing.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Check your *My Offers*
Crazy offer
No way we need 300.00 worth of groceries.
Now if I could buy Lottery, gift cards it would be ok.


----------



## bababear_50

I think I can do this one

Earn 40AIR MILES ® Bonus Miles when you spend$40 or more* 
Metro


----------



## Etch

I got that one too except mine is 480 AM if you spend $300.  I haven't had one like that before.

Even with my family of four I don't hit $300 very often unless the cupboard is completely bare!


----------



## hdrolfe

My Metro offer is spend $120 get 120 AM, which I could do, but not sure I want to do.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kerreyn said:


> The flyer a big ol' nothing burger for air miles.


Yup...it's a big bust for me.  Surprising...nope!  I'll purchase some oatmeal for a local charity and their pantry...and I'm needing bleach.  That's probably the last of my AM shopping at Safeway.  


youngdeb12 said:


> I have had issues with PC Points not posting correctly at times from Shoppers Drug Mart, but you can always tell on the receipt whether they've posted or not. If they don't post, I keep the receipt because I know if it's a substantial amount (more than 1000 points) they are going to want to see it. It's been over a year since I've had any issues though.


That is why I do love the PC program.  I have always received my points that were not posted correctly - usually within hours.  


bababear_50 said:


> How many times can you offer a Blue Bonus for Chips/Granola Bars/Oatmeal/ Cereal?
> 
> In todays tech world why would anyone be willing to wait 2 to 4 months for points to post to their rewards account?
> 
> In todays world why would someone choose Grocery shops with paper receipts instead of digital?
> 
> In today Economy are people able to afford to buy multiples?
> 
> Their focus seems to be online shops,,,,, but even those companies are parting ways with them.


I agree.  Their focus is shifting towards online shopping.  I am not a huge online shopper, so I will loose out on miles.  


ottawamom said:


> Just got this offer from BMO. Not going to happen! (unless I go and purchase 4 Wagyu steaks) 6 days really.


That's just ridiculous 

Hopefully we can get a fair jag of miles in the next little bit from Shell.  They are the only other place we regularly go to.  And that is fuel for Dh's truck.  My car for around the city is good with Costco fuel.


----------



## Debbie

Today, I needed to order some printer ink from Staples, at just over $100 before tax. 

I could shop through airmilesshops and get 5 AM (1AM/20) + 8 for using my MC (1AM/12) for 13 AM  (basically $1.36 worth of points) OR I could shop through Staples with the Rakutan 2% initiated and get $2.00 back. That Rakutan check that comes every quarter is automatically put in my vacation fund. Today, I chose Rakutan.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Today, I needed to order some printer ink from Staples, at just over $100 before tax.
> 
> I could shop through airmilesshops and get 5 AM (1AM/20) + 8 for using my MC (1AM/12) for 13 AM  (basically $1.36 worth of points) OR I could shop through Staples with the Rakutan 2% initiated and get $2.00 back. That Rakutan check that comes every quarter is automatically put in my vacation fund. Today, I chose Rakutan.



I always check both sites (and sometimes aeroplan when I remember). I seem to have switched my Rakuten to scene+ though and I'm not sure I will like that. I like getting a deposit into my paypal quarterly that covers some payment or other.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Scene+/Atlantic Canadian here.

FYI- Scene+ points post much sooner than Air Miles.  If I do a shop at Sobeys on Saturday, my points are posted within a few days to my account.


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Scene+/Atlantic Canadian here.
> 
> FYI- Scene+ points post much sooner than Air Miles.  If I do a shop at Sobeys on Saturday, my points are posted within a few days to my account.


Hi Hon
That is good to know, thanks for sharing.


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Edited :
Site is back up and Airmiles have posted from last week.


Airmiles site down for me.
Last weeks Sobeys/Foodland Airmiles also haven't posted yet

Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well look at what email I received today.  It seems Save-On will be doing AM!!!  I do pick up things there often as it is super close to work and their produce is the best quality in town 


This is great for us in the west.  I'm not sure that Save-On is in the east


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well look at what email I received today.  It seems Save-On will be doing AM!!!  I do pick up things there often as it is super close to work and their produce is the best quality in town
> View attachment 703012
> 
> This is great for us in the west.  I'm not sure that Save-On is in the east


Very happy for you Hon!
Hugs Mel

Today, Save-On-Foods operates *177 stores* across British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and the Yukon Territory.
Products: Grocery, General Merchandise, Phar...
Number of locations: 177 Stores
Parent: Pattison Food Group


----------



## cari12

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well look at what email I received today.  It seems Save-On will be doing AM!!!  I do pick up things there often as it is super close to work and their produce is the best quality in town
> View attachment 703012
> 
> This is great for us in the west.  I'm not sure that Save-On is in the east



I got this too. We can double dip with regular Save On Points plus AirMiles for paying with MasterCard.


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well look at what email I received today.  It seems Save-On will be doing AM!!!  I do pick up things there often as it is super close to work and their produce is the best quality in town
> View attachment 703012
> 
> This is great for us in the west.  I'm not sure that Save-On is in the east


I approve. I very much dislike save on’s store organization compared with Thrifty Foods or Safeway. But it’s a short walk - so at least it could be another AM sponsor within walking distance.


----------



## dancin Disney style

A little while back we were discussing an email offer for Metro which was spend $50 get 50 that did not show up on the receipt.   I'm pretty sure I got those 50 miles today.  There was nothing else I was waiting for from Metro.


----------



## dancin Disney style

A little while back we were discussing an email offer for Metro which was spend $50 get 50 that did not show up on the receipt.   I'm pretty sure I got those 50 miles today.  There was nothing else I was waiting for from Metro.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got my 25 AM for the spend offer at Metro. It always takes longer for those offers to post.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> A little while back we were discussing an email offer for Metro which was spend $50 get 50 that did not show up on the receipt.   I'm pretty sure I got those 50 miles today.  There was nothing else I was waiting for from Metro.


I got mine also on DS account. Still waiting for the spend 95AM Cash get 25AM though.


----------



## kristabelle13

This is freakin’ quick notice to pull Safeway from AM. Also, funnily enough, Thrifty’s is staying (not mad at all! Although, admittedly Thrifty’s is an ironic name and pretty pricey…so I try to limit my shopping there)

Excerpt from AM email:

_As you may have already heard, Sobeys and its affiliated banners in Western Canada (Safeway, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor, Western Cellars and IGA West), and select Ontario stores are no longer participating in the AIR MILES® Reward Program as of *September 22, 2022*—which means the last day you can redeem and earn in those stores is September 21, 2022. Rest assured, you can continue to take advantage of other endless opportunities across our program, including getting and using AIR MILES Reward MilesTMat Thrifty Foods Grocery._


----------



## Aladora

kristabelle13 said:


> This is freakin’ quick notice to pull Safeway from AM. Also, funnily enough, Thrifty’s is staying (not mad at all! Although, admittedly Thrifty’s is an ironic name and pretty pricey…so I try to limit my shopping there)
> 
> Excerpt from AM email:
> 
> _As you may have already heard, Sobeys and its affiliated banners in Western Canada (Safeway, Sobeys Liquor, Safeway Liquor, Western Cellars and IGA West), and select Ontario stores are no longer participating in the AIR MILES® Reward Program as of *September 22, 2022*—which means the last day you can redeem and earn in those stores is September 21, 2022. Rest assured, you can continue to take advantage of other endless opportunities across our program, including getting and using AIR MILES Reward MilesTMat Thrifty Foods Grocery._



I am so glad that I can still collect AM at Thrifty's! Vancouver Island was going to be an AM desert otherwise!


----------



## kristabelle13

Aladora said:


> I am so glad that I can still collect AM at Thrifty's! Vancouver Island was going to be an AM desert otherwise!


Yeah, it's slim over here too - Shell and TF

I got a spend at 3 sponsors get 125AM for my BMO MC this week. And the list was brutal. I managed to be driving by a Safeway in another suburb so popped in for a bottle of water. And then Shell and TF - but yeah, I don't need to rent a car every week ... and I don't have a pet for that Global Pet Foods lol

I managed to pull off the 125AM for under $20. I'll take it. lol


----------



## youngdeb12

Aladora said:


> I am so glad that I can still collect AM at Thrifty's! Vancouver Island was going to be an AM desert otherwise!



We are an AM desert up here (Prince George).  All we have now is Shell.  Lots of opportunity for card-linked offers but that's only if you have the MC.


----------



## cari12

youngdeb12 said:


> We are an AM desert up here (Prince George).  All we have now is Shell.  Lots of opportunity for card-linked offers but that's only if you have the MC.



Yes, especially now that Save On Foods had been added as a card linked offer now. Helps a little.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

For the Mix and Match offer, what was the middle offer again?  3-4 partners, $XXX = 375 miles? 

So weird but airmiles took 275 miles from me and then gave it back to me after I did my third shop.


----------



## bababear_50

Some half decent offers for Sobeys Ontario today
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-22-to-281/all
Page 9 is good for me for some cleaning products.

Max A Miles at Foodland
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1481656?sourceID=10&position=5
Probably pick up some Quaker Oatmeal muffin Mix 6x4.29=$25.74 95 Airmiles.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> For the Mix and Match offer, what was the middle offer again?  3-4 partners, $XXX = 375 miles?
> 
> So weird but airmiles took 275 miles from me and then gave it back to me after I did my third shop.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> View attachment 704012


Wow...such high thresholds   

I'll have to do a little thinking and digging.  My offer is similar.  I am needing a new fall coat, shoes and pants for work.  I might be able to squeeze it out.  But in all honesty, I try to spread the spending out over a length of time.  But I might bite the bullet anyways as I am in need of a few things again and most of it can't wait.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wow...such high thresholds
> 
> I'll have to do a little thinking and digging.  My offer is similar.  I am needing a new fall coat, shoes and pants for work.  I might be able to squeeze it out.  But in all honesty, I try to spread the spending out over a length of time.  But I might bite the bullet anyways as I am in need of a few things again and most of it can't wait.


*sorry I didn't include the full details in my image but the promo has already ended  I didn't get a targeted one, this was the Mix & Match event so if you got an email offer it would be best to check your terms.*

*Currently there's a 7X sitewide multiplier and several stores have their own so you can max the miles available. Personally i still go by the rule of 1:1 ratio AND dollar will always be the top criteria for anything we buy. If I can also get miles that's a bonus but if I can find the same item cheaper elsewhere then I will buy it there. *


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> Some half decent offers for Sobeys Ontario today
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/sobeys-on-flyer-september-22-to-281/all
> Page 9 is good for me for some cleaning products.
> 
> Max A Miles at Foodland
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1481656?sourceID=10&position=5
> Probably pick up some Quaker Oatmeal muffin Mix 6x4.29=$25.74 95 Airmiles.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Can we still get the AM on Sept 22 based on the flyer? I am so confused!


----------



## ottawamom

I think we're still good to earn AM at Sobeys here in Ontario.


----------



## kerreyn

ottawamom said:


> I think we're still good to earn AM at Sobeys here in Ontario.



Well, colour me bitter - there's actually items in the flyer that we would use! 

I'm still trying to figure out what "bonus" airmiles we'll get from Save On starting tomorrow. I checked their upcoming flyer, and there nothing about air miles.  Hopefully the air miles website will have information on it starting tomorrow (for AB).


----------



## cari12

kerreyn said:


> Well, colour me bitter - there's actually items in the flyer that we would use!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what "bonus" airmiles we'll get from Save On starting tomorrow. I checked their upcoming flyer, and there nothing about air miles.  Hopefully the air miles website will have information on it starting tomorrow (for AB).



It’s just a card linked offer with BMO so it would be spend a threshold of dollars at Save On and pay with your BMO AM MasterCard and get a certain number of miles.


----------



## kerreyn

cari12 said:


> It’s just a card linked offer with BMO so it would be spend a threshold of dollars at Save On and pay with your BMO AM MasterCard and get a certain number of miles.


The email I got stated to link any Canadian issued MasterCard to our air miles card and we’ll receive “bonus” air miles from Save On. It wasn’t specific to BMO. 


*How Card Linked Offers work:*​


If you haven’t already, link any Canadian-issued Mastercard to your AIR MILES card 
Get Bonus Miles when you use your Linked Card to make eligible purchases 
*No need to show your AIR MILES card*


----------



## bababear_50

AngelDisney said:


> Can we still get the AM on Sept 22 based on the flyer? I am so confused!


Sorry Hon for not replying yesterday,,, My
Rogers Internet was down all day and night yesterday.
Yeah Ottawamom is right you can still earn Airmiles in Ontario ,,,not sure how much longer though.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Happy to report back that I was able to get the *last* 6 containers of Lysol wipes at Sobeys ,,, not sure how they are going to do a promotion with no stock and it's the first day. I also picked up 6 Jars of Classico Pasta sauce for 95 Airmiles. (They had lots of selection ,,even the Alfredo white pasta sauce).

Headed up to Foodland and was able to get Quaker Oatmeal cookie Mix , Blueberry Muffins, Carrot muffins, and Chocolate chip muffins
(I thought it only included the Oatmeal Muffins as shown in the flyer but it was nice to get a selection. (Big Oatmeal cookie lover here).

Boy the weather cooled down over night here. I almost put the heat on in the car,,, almost....

Happy shopping
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Happy to report back that I was able to get the *last* 6 containers of Lysol wipes at Sobeys ,,, not sure how they are going to do a promotion with no stock and it's the first day. I also picked up 6 Jars of Classico Pasta sauce for 95 Airmiles. (They had lots of selection ,,even the Alfredo white pasta sauce).
> 
> Headed up to Foodland and was able to get Quaker Oatmeal cookie Mix , Blueberry Muffins, Carrot muffins, and Chocolate chip muffins
> (I thought it only included the Oatmeal Muffins as shown in the flyer but it was nice to get a selection. (Big Oatmeal cookie lover here).
> 
> Boy the weather cooled down over night here. I almost put the heat on in the car,,, almost....
> 
> Happy shopping
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> View attachment 704234


Here you go.  Canadian girl reality


----------



## bababear_50

Email Offer
First time I've gotten this type of offer.



200 Bonus Miles

Spend just $50 at Metro and get an exclusive promo code for 200 Dream Miles off your next merchandise reward redemption worth 1,000 Miles or more between November 1 to December 13, 2022.*
Ends Wed, Oct 5



Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Email Offer
> First time I've gotten this type of offer.
> 
> View attachment 704279
> 
> 200 Bonus Miles
> 
> Spend just $50 at Metro and get an exclusive promo code for 200 Dream Miles off your next merchandise reward redemption worth 1,000 Miles or more between November 1 to December 13, 2022.*
> Ends Wed, Oct 5
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I got that as well, I opted in though I have no real plans to redeem for anything. I do shop at Metro quite often so am sure I'll get that $50 mark pretty easily.


----------



## purple hippo

I haven't redeemed in years but was looking at going to WDW for my "big" birthday the first week of January but can't seem to figure out how to get them on redtag.ca.  I see them but they have OLD dates on them and when I click on them it says there is 0 available.  Am I doing something wrong?

When I couldn't order them there I entered a quote request for the onyx personal shopper but they said they can't quote on items already offered in the catalogue.

Also does anyone know if you can book a vacation on redtag without a flight or cruise?  Just park tickets and a hotel?


----------



## hdrolfe

purple hippo said:


> I haven't redeemed in years but was looking at going to WDW for my "big" birthday the first week of January but can't seem to figure out how to get them on redtag.ca.  I see them but they have OLD dates on them and when I click on them it says there is 0 available.  Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> When I couldn't order them there I entered a quote request for the onyx personal shopper but they said they can't quote on items already offered in the catalogue.
> 
> Also does anyone know if you can book a vacation on redtag without a flight or cruise?  Just park tickets and a hotel?



You'd be booking through airmiles, and they'd be separate. So log into airmiles and choose travel then US Parks. It will bring you to the airmiles redtag site. You will have to click on US Parks at that point, it defaults to vacation packages for some reason. There you can pick the park (WDW, Universal, Disneyland) and the number of adult or kid tickets and the start date for the tickets. Click search and it brings you to the options. There you can decide on the ticket you want, 3 day, 4 day, park hopper, etc. 

For the hotel, on the airmiles site you'd choose travel and hotel, then you can search by where you are travelling to and the dates you want. You will have the list of hotels available but can look at it as a map if you prefer. Once you click on a hotel it will bring you to the room options, pay attention to the "non refundable" that may be listed, in case you are looking for something more flexible. You can see the airmile or dollar cost, and if you are onyx you can also pay half airmiles, half cash. If you pay with all cash you will earn AM and it'll show you there how many you will earn. 

Hope that helps! Don't go through redtag directly, you have to get there through the airmiles site. https://vacations.airmiles.ca/ that link might work? I was able to see tickets for March break, but I didn't go further into the year, so if you are looking at like 2024, maybe they aren't there yet? If it's 2023, I do get available tickets for WDW popping up.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got that as well, I opted in though I have no real plans to redeem for anything. I do shop at Metro quite often so am sure I'll get that $50 mark pretty easily.


Now you are suppose to be the Airmiles Gatekeeper and tell me NO Mel you are not spending any of those collected Airmiles on anything other than a nice hotel room
in a Very Tropical location! lol
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Now you are suppose to be the Airmiles Gatekeeper and tell me NO Mel you are not spending any of those collected Airmiles on anything other than a nice hotel room
> in a Very Tropical location! lol
> Hugs Hon
> Mel



Well Christmas is coming  A hotel room is a good choice but a new suitcase to take along might be nice too


----------



## cari12

Although Scene+ is starting in BC this week, I think AM may be my better grocery spend for the next couple of weeks.
The Scene offer at Safeway is spend $100 get 1000 scene points (=$10). But I got the below email for a MasterCard card linked offer for Save On foods: for the next 2 weeks if I spend $100 at Save On foods I get 200 AM (=$20) which can be done both weeks.  The prices at Safeway and Save On foods are similar.


----------



## youngdeb12

kerreyn said:


> The email I got stated to link any Canadian issued MasterCard to our air miles card and we’ll receive “bonus” air miles from Save On. It wasn’t specific to BMO.
> 
> 
> *How Card Linked Offers work:*​
> 
> 
> If you haven’t already, link any Canadian-issued Mastercard to your AIR MILES card
> Get Bonus Miles when you use your Linked Card to make eligible purchases
> *No need to show your AIR MILES card*


The card-linked offers need to be an AirMiles Mastercard.  This is the offer showing on the AirMiles site under Card Linked Offers.


----------



## purple hippo

hdrolfe said:


> You'd be booking through airmiles, and they'd be separate. So log into airmiles and choose travel then US Parks. It will bring you to the airmiles redtag site. You will have to click on US Parks at that point, it defaults to vacation packages for some reason. There you can pick the park (WDW, Universal, Disneyland) and the number of adult or kid tickets and the start date for the tickets. Click search and it brings you to the options. There you can decide on the ticket you want, 3 day, 4 day, park hopper, etc.
> 
> For the hotel, on the airmiles site you'd choose travel and hotel, then you can search by where you are travelling to and the dates you want. You will have the list of hotels available but can look at it as a map if you prefer. Once you click on a hotel it will bring you to the room options, pay attention to the "non refundable" that may be listed, in case you are looking for something more flexible. You can see the airmile or dollar cost, and if you are onyx you can also pay half airmiles, half cash. If you pay with all cash you will earn AM and it'll show you there how many you will earn.
> 
> Hope that helps! Don't go through redtag directly, you have to get there through the airmiles site. https://vacations.airmiles.ca/ that link might work? I was able to see tickets for March break, but I didn't go further into the year, so if you are looking at like 2024, maybe they aren't there yet? If it's 2023, I do get available tickets for WDW popping up.


Thanks so much for your help!  I tried the link you gave me and unfortunately I got the same results.  I am using a date of Dec 31 2022 for the first week of Jan 2023 but it still shows as nothing available.  Am I doing this right?


----------



## hdrolfe

youngdeb12 said:


> The card-linked offers need to be an AirMiles Mastercard.  This is the offer showing on the AirMiles site under Card Linked Offers.
> 
> View attachment 704515



I don't believe so. There was a big push by AM to link ANY Canadian MC to your AM account and use it get bonus AM. It is not limited to an AM MC. You can link any of them, for instance I have a Canadian Tire MC that I can link and use. I also have a BMO AM one that I can link and use. But either would work.


----------



## youngdeb12

hdrolfe said:


> I don't believe so. There was a big push by AM to link ANY Canadian MC to your AM account and use it get bonus AM. It is not limited to an AM MC. You can link any of them, for instance I have a Canadian Tire MC that I can link and use. I also have a BMO AM one that I can link and use. But either would work.


Maybe because I only have an AirMiles MC, I didn't realize you could link any MC.  I guess you would have to make sure your MC is linked to your AM account then.


----------



## hdrolfe

purple hippo said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  I tried the link you gave me and unfortunately I got the same results.  I am using a date of Dec 31 2022 for the first week of Jan 2023 but it still shows as nothing available.  Am I doing this right?
> 
> View attachment 704516 View attachment 704517 View attachment 704519



It looks like you are doing it correctly, but your results are different than mine. What browser are you using? Try clearing cache maybe?


----------



## Donald - my hero

purple hippo said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  I tried the link you gave me and unfortunately I got the same results.  I am using a date of Dec 31 2022 for the first week of Jan 2023 but it still shows as nothing available.  Am I doing this right?





hdrolfe said:


> It looks like you are doing it correctly, but your results are different than mine. What browser are you using? Try clearing cache maybe?


*I see the same as 2nd one shows and I was looking at Feb/March 2023 so I know the dates are loaded. I also know that Airmiles and anything connected to them seems to function *best* when using Chrome as a browser. Just checked that on both Android phone and Windows Surface tablet, FireFox worked as well on both. 

You are in the right section and I understand your frustration!  *


----------



## kerreyn

youngdeb12 said:


> Maybe because I only have an AirMiles MC, I didn't realize you could link any MC.  I guess you would have to make sure your MC is linked to your AM account then.



I linked my WestJet MasterCard - I'll let everyone know next month when the statement comes.


----------



## ottawamom

Trying to sign in to my Disney Movie Insiders account to enter some codes and it keeps telling me I am not elligible to sign in? I have an account and signed in just the other day. Probably just a glitch, anyone else having issues?


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Trying to sign in to my Disney Movie Insiders account to enter some codes and it keeps telling me I am not elligible to sign in? I have an account and signed in just the other day. Probably just a glitch, anyone else having issues?


I have had that happen when my computer thinks I am I  Quebec for some reason. Not a techie person, I think it has something to do with vpns?


----------



## bababear_50

Thoughts & Prayers are being sent to our Atlantic Canada DIS Members,,,, Please stay well and safe guys!
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/22/weather/hurricane-fiona-forecast-canada-thursday/index.html

Hugs Mel & the Gang.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Thoughts & Prayers are being sent to our Atlantic Canada DIS Members,,,, Please stay well and safe guys!


I was just coming in to say the same thing.  My bil and his gf are in Nfld and have been keeping up updated on what it's like there. 

Sending everyone tight hugs and I hope the damage is minimal for everyone.


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Trying to sign in to my Disney Movie Insiders account to enter some codes and it keeps telling me I am not elligible to sign in? I have an account and signed in just the other day. Probably just a glitch, anyone else having issues?


For some reason I can no longer sign in on my IPad but am able to on my laptop.  It's the strangest thing.  Just one day, it won't let me.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled to no avail.  

On a different note, I made a purchase yesterday from Best Buy.  Placed the order at 1:00 and by 4:00 I received the email the purchase had been shipped.  Checked my AM's right after I received the email and all AM's were posted, even the bonus ones.  Wish it was always that quick with AM's.


----------



## purple hippo

hdrolfe said:


> It looks like you are doing it correctly, but your results are different than mine. What browser are you using? Try clearing cache maybe?





Donald - my hero said:


> *I see the same as 2nd one shows and I was looking at Feb/March 2023 so I know the dates are loaded. I also know that Airmiles and anything connected to them seems to function *best* when using Chrome as a browser. Just checked that on both Android phone and Windows Surface tablet, FireFox worked as well on both.
> 
> You are in the right section and I understand your frustration!  *


Thank you so much!  I realized what I was doing wrong...I was clicking on the ticket options at the bottom of the screen thinking I was selecting the options, but when I searched for them at the top so many options appeared!!!  Thank you so so much!


----------



## bababear_50

Off Topic
I am looking for 2 snowman wind socks ,,,anyone know where I can get them from here in Canada, Ontario?


Thanks
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic
> I am looking for 2 snowman wind socks ,,,anyone know where I can get them from here in Canada, Ontario?
> View attachment 705078
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mel



I don’t know but they sure are cute!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ugggg.....normally Monday I work from home.  I deal with all my admin stuff and get mentally prepared for the week ahead.   Well, not today.... I've got to go in.  BUT on the upside I'm going to Punta Cana on Friday!!!!!  

Please tell me that everyone takes several hours to pack a suitcase.   Like what the heck, I spent 4 hours yesterday gathering and packing......and I'm still not done.   Why...just why?????  I have a notebook that has several packing lists for various situations so why is it not that simple.   I also spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning my house and got nearly every square inch done but that's a much larger job and should take hours.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Ugggg.....normally Monday I work from home.  I deal with all my admin stuff and get mentally prepared for the week ahead.   Well, not today.... I've got to go in.  BUT on the upside I'm going to Punta Cana on Friday!!!!!
> 
> Please tell me that everyone takes several hours to pack a suitcase.   Like what the heck, I spent 4 hours yesterday gathering and packing......and I'm still not done.   Why...just why?????  I have a notebook that has several packing lists for various situations so why is it not that simple.   I also spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning my house and got nearly every square inch done but that's a much larger job and should take hours.


Ahhh the ever elusive packing list... a good friend once told me just to remember the ViSA card and everything will be alright.
I hope things are better in Punta Cana soon. My son's flight (trip) there was cancelled last week due to the Hurricane ,,lots of flooding there.
Have an awesome trip Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Off Topic
> I am looking for 2 snowman wind socks ,,,anyone know where I can get them from here in Canada, Ontario?
> View attachment 705078
> 
> Thanks
> Mel


Don't know about wind socks and yes I did check all the online stores around me for them but if you are creative you can make your own snowman flag banner.   
I bought the material about 3 years ago but haven't made any yet.   
Once the cottage season is over I am going to get back into my crafting and painting.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> Please tell me that everyone takes several hours to pack a suitcase. Like what the heck, I spent 4 hours yesterday gathering and packing......and I'm still not done. Why...just why????? I have a notebook that has several packing lists for various situations so why is it not that simple. I also spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning my house and got nearly every square inch done but that's a much larger job and should take hours.


ME...I'm that person!!!!  But it's also part of the excitement.  I have a list in my head, one on paper.  I will have a little stash of things I have acquired /purchased for the trip as well.  I consider it the pre-party for the trip!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

juniorbugman said:


> I bought the material about 3 years ago but haven't made any yet.
> Once the cottage season is over I am going to get back into my crafting and painting


You know that darn work always gets in the way of my crating/sewing/creativity time.  There are days where I wish I could make $$$ for my creativity and love of crafting.  It's a great side hustle at times though.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Ugggg.....normally Monday I work from home.  I deal with all my admin stuff and get mentally prepared for the week ahead.   Well, not today.... I've got to go in.  BUT on the upside I'm going to Punta Cana on Friday!!!!!
> 
> Please tell me that everyone takes several hours to pack a suitcase.   Like what the heck, I spent 4 hours yesterday gathering and packing......and I'm still not done.   Why...just why?????  I have a notebook that has several packing lists for various situations so why is it not that simple.   I also spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning my house and got nearly every square inch done but that's a much larger job and should take hours.


Several hours? How about several days?   I have my list, pack it, second guess it (Which suitcase is _this_ in? Did I pack _that? _Never mind that it is marked on my list  ), check it, repeat. I've been packing (cruise) for a week for which we fly to Amsterdam tomorrow. I am finally this close to being done, but just as I believe I am, I see something else that needs to be added, adjusted, repacked  I am on the charging and photocopying right now. It will get done, it will get done.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Don't know about wind socks and yes I did check all the online stores around me for them but if you are creative you can make your own snowman flag banner.
> I bought the material about 3 years ago but haven't made any yet.
> Once the cottage season is over I am going to get back into my crafting and painting.
> View attachment 705338View attachment 705339


Hi Hon
Well I am a bit creative but I've only ever made fish pop bottle windsocks with kids. Alas no sewing abilities here ,,,yeah I'm the kid from Home Economics that broke all the Singer sewing machines ,,,lol.

The flags do look like a great idea though.
I'm re thinking and maybe going to go with a set of outdoor lanterns. The winter is so dark , so any bit of light I can add to the garden is great.
I'll look for some plain ones (maybe on sale right now) that I can add some mini outdoor lights ,, decorations & greenery to.
https://www.kitchenstuffplus.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=lantern

Thanks for sharing.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Several hours? How about several days?   I have my list, pack it, second guess it (Which suitcase is _this_ in? Did I pack _that? _Never mind that it is marked on my list  ), check it, repeat. I've been packing (cruise) for a week for which we fly to Amsterdam tomorrow. I am finally this close to being done, but just as I believe I am, I see something else that needs to be added, adjusted, repacked  I am on the charging and photocopying right now. It will get done, it will get done.


Have an awesome Holiday!! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

tinkerone said:


> For some reason I can no longer sign in on my IPad but am able to on my laptop.  It's the strangest thing.  Just one day, it won't let me.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled to no avail.
> 
> On a different note, I made a purchase yesterday from Best Buy.  Placed the order at 1:00 and by 4:00 I received the email the purchase had been shipped.  Checked my AM's right after I received the email and all AM's were posted, even the bonus ones.  Wish it was always that qIiuick with AM's.


I went back online today and was able to get in. I did send them a note on their contact us form so maybe they fixed it at their end. All is good once again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Ahhh the ever elusive packing list... a good friend once told me just to remember the ViSA card and everything will be alright.
> I hope things are better in Punta Cana soon. My son's flight (trip) there was cancelled last week due to the Hurricane ,,lots of flooding there.
> Have an awesome trip Hon.
> Hugs Mel


Pretty much everything in the DR was back to normal within a few days.  The area with flooding is an area that floods with a heavy  rain.    Even there is pretty good now.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> ME...I'm that person!!!!  But it's also part of the excitement.  I have a list in my head, one on paper.  I will have a little stash of things I have acquired /purchased for the trip as well.  I consider it the pre-party for the trip!!!!


LOL...there is nothing exciting about packing for me.  It's just stress.  



Debbie said:


> Several hours? How about several days?   I have my list, pack it, second guess it (Which suitcase is _this_ in? Did I pack _that? _Never mind that it is marked on my list  ), check it, repeat. I've been packing (cruise) for a week for which we fly to Amsterdam tomorrow. I am finally this close to being done, but just as I believe I am, I see something else that needs to be added, adjusted, repacked  I am on the charging and photocopying right now. It will get done, it will get done.


I've got everything in a pile beside the suitcase.  Just needs to go in.   I wanted to just do carry on only but we are going Sunwing this time (which I said I would never do) and they are strict with size and often weigh carry ons.   All my carry on bags are 1-2 inches too big and I'm pretty sure that they would easily be over the limit of 11llb.   So I started to pack and when I realized I didn't want to risk having to check the bags I stopped and started over.  Now it's one checked bag, one carry on (taking the smallest one and praying)  and 1 or 2 backpacks.  I've tried really hard to bring less as I never wear everything but then I get thinking that I won't have enough.

I'm the same with finding other things to do along the way.  You reminded me about leaving the photocopies of passports etc out for DD.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Tuesday!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T Just Sharing.......................
So i headed to Factory Direct and bought out the last 5 lanterns they had,,, 50% off.
I plan to add a holiday pick and Holiday ribbon to each one. (solar, 1 AA rechargeable battery , Westinghouse ).
$9.99 each

-Charges in sun or shade

-Sturdy metal construction

-Durable plastic butterfly lens

-6 warm LEDs


Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

New McDonalds Game Board starting Oct 4th -Nov 7th
Coast To Coast Monopoly



I am going for the 4 Airports ,,,get Universal Parks & Resort trip!!!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*spent the last few days getting snuggles with Arthur, wish they lived closer! He's changing so quickly, only 2 months old but he's already rolling over and is able to support his head.  I knew we'd need gas before we got up to orillia and we travel strictly back roads meaning gas stations are few and far between but I don't want to leave miles unearned! So before we left we stopped and put $5 in and that was more than enough to let us do our 3rd fill-up for September when we got there (sorry for those of you with bigger vehicles that might not make it 3 blocks nevermind the 3 hours on a dribble of gas) We needed a few snacks when we got there so went to Metro for another show of my card on my phone and I'm needing to buy an Amazon gift card that I'll get at Shell for the 3rd scan of the week.  

we got home,  unloaded the car,  tossed some kibble in Mocha's direction, changed into short-sleeved shirts and went to get our Bivalent jabs! 

anyone going to jump on the spend money to get more miles ? Just got an email about the Max Pass happening again.  Doesn't seem to make sense to me,  spend 10 to get 40x the base miles, how much would I need to spend to earn that back? Too much effort for me*


----------



## ottawamom

I agree I don't like the new Max Pass thing at all. Here's my quick calculation if you spent $200 that would get you 10AM 40X that would mean a 400AM earn. You would be ahead $30 but that's a lot of tracking and you'd have to know you would spend that much in the short time frame to make it worthwhile.
 $100 spend 5AM x40 200AM earned
 $60 spend 3 AM x40  120AM earned just above break even for your money spent to get the coupon (assuming the coupon cost $10, I haven't got that far into looking into it)

I'm not going to be playing that game.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> I agree I don't like the new Max Pass thing at all. Here's my quick calculation if you spent $200 that would get you 10AM 40X that would mean a 400AM earn. You would be ahead $30 but that's a lot of tracking and you'd have to know you would spend that much in the short time frame to make it worthwhile.
> $100 spend 5AM x40 200AM earned
> $60 spend 3 AM x40  120AM earned just above break even for your money spent to get the coupon (assuming the coupon cost $10, I haven't got that far into looking into it)
> 
> I'm not going to be playing that game.


I came to see everyone else’s thoughts on this . They want me to pay to get bonus airmiles but to get 200 airmiles I’m paying ten dollars (40x 100 airmiles ) so I’m really only getting a 100 airmiles bonus . 
And it’s a week purchase and I have no dues what’s on sale that week etc.. 
Hard no from me. Hopefully this promo falls on its head and they come up with something better .


----------



## ottawamom

For those in Ontario, Sobeys has GC on $150 get 100AM this coming week. How many GC does one need. I just stocked up with the last promotion thinking that might be the last.

Do I add a couple more. I'll have prepaid my groceries at Fresh Co for the next few months.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> For those in Ontario, Sobeys has GC on $150 get 100AM this coming week. How many GC does one need. I just stocked up with the last promotion thinking that might be the last.
> 
> Do I add a couple more. I'll have prepaid my groceries at Fresh Co for the next few months.


I will buy a couple of them since I use them up pretty quick as Sobeys is my main store.  I bought 4 last time and they may have all been used already.   Thanks for the update.


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
need help figuring this out.
I know someone knows this

If  0.05 is 3 and 1/2 hours or 3.5 hours
How much is 0.02 ?

Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> need help figuring this out.
> I know someone knows this
> 
> If  0.05 is 3 and 1/2 hours or 3.5 hours
> How much is 0.02 ?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


84 minutes?  
I'm thinking 210 minutes (3.5 hours) divided by 0.05 times 0.02.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> 84 minutes?
> I'm thinking 210 minutes (3.5 hours) divided by 0.05 times 0.02.


Perfect Hon
Thanks

Hugs Mel


----------



## flower_petals

I'm glad you all were talking about the max pass thing, because I didn't get it.  I was thinking I was misunderstanding something.  I would rather just do a 20x spend at Shoppers with my pc mastercard to get almost the same amt of points for a lesser spend.


----------



## bababear_50

Maybe a couple of offers in *My Offers* for me but that's it for Airmiles for me this week.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm still considering picking up a few more GC. Need to figure out if I'm really going to get DH over the ONYX threshold before the end of December at my current earn rate. Does he really need to be ONYX?

Jaquelines words keep coming back to me. Don't unnecessarily spend for AM...

Other than those GC no big AM for me other than what I will earn on my CC for using it at grocery stores other than Sobeys and Metro.


----------



## bababear_50

Saving this here to remind myself to use this
I did a can goods shopping today.
$52.02 at Metro


200 Bonus Miles

Spend just $50 at Metro and get an exclusive promo code for 200 Dream Miles off your next merchandise reward redemption worth 1,000 Miles or more between November 1 to December 13, 2022.*
* This is an exclusive, non-transferable offer. Only the recipient of the offer invitation qualifies for this offer. Offer valid from September 22 to October 5, 2022. Valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario, excluding Thunder Bay. Minimum eligible purchase of $10 must be spent in a single transaction during the offer period, excluding taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. AIR MILES card must be presented at the time of the purchase. Can be combined with other offers, and AIR MILES offers. Exclusive promo code will be sent via email by November 1, 2022 and is valid from November 1 to December 13, 2022 on a merchandise redemption of 1,000 Miles or more made through rewards.airmiles.ca/merchandise, excluding donation redemptions, entertainment products, Deal of the Day and redemptions made through the personal shopper service. The promo code provided via the offer invitation is unique for the intended recipient’s collector number, must be included at the time of checkout for the eligible redemption, and can only be used once in a single transaction. The promo code cannot be split between multiple transactions and is not valid in combination with any other discount or special offer.

I'm sure there will be something I need for a Christmas gift.

Hugs Mel


----------



## cari12

cari12 said:


> My BMO offer this time
> All I have to do is accept?!


Of course this offer where all I had to do was opt in to get 800 AM has not posted. Terms say it would post by Sep 30. And of course it was the one time I did not screen shot my opt in 
I put in a request for missing miles however all you put there is the date and sponsor and number of AM missing.  Seems like too little info.  Hopefully I can get this resolved.


----------



## ottawamom

Best of luck with that. (Sincerely)

I have kicked myself a few times recently for not having screenshot the offer before opting in. I got lazy because things had been working perfectly for quite a while. The one time I don't and it doesn't work as it should. Mine were only for 40 AM so not worth the time to follow up.


----------



## purple hippo

Just one last double check before I buy my WDW and USO tickets with AM...if something happens I can change the start date to my tickets right?  I know they are non-refundable but just want to be sure I can change the dates if needed if I buy them with AM.  Do all the same rules apply to the tickets bought with AM as if you bought them normally?  I normally buy my tickets just a couple weeks before we go but since we have to make park ressies I want to be sure I make my ressies ASAP.

Do the tickets come electronically or still in the mail?


----------



## ottawamom

Disney is only too happy to change the dates for you. They will not give you money back if you move to a less expensive time but they are happy to take your cash if you move to a more expensive week.

They are non-refundable but Disney will keep their value on their books for a future trip. I have some cash (old tickets value) sitting with them from a cancelled 2020 trip.

I haven't ordered tickets in a while so I'm not sure about your last question.


----------



## purple hippo

ottawamom said:


> Disney is only too happy to change the dates for you. They will not give you money back if you move to a less expensive time but they are happy to take your cash if you move to a more expensive week.
> 
> They are non-refundable but Disney will keep their value on their books for a future trip. I have some cash (old tickets value) sitting with them from a cancelled 2020 trip.
> 
> I haven't ordered tickets in a while so I'm not sure about your last question.


Thanks very much!


----------



## kristabelle13

I bought a 20x shell max pass…because for $5 by the time I spend $20 in store (easy to do) - I’ll yield 80AM - and if I make an effort to do that a couple of days next week - that will add up quick and be more than the $5 I spent. (The $10 one was sold out).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Shell - tried to pick up a gift card for the wedding we went to on Saturday (you know the kind where you're only invited because the couple feels they have to? Stuck in the back corner, behind the table of co-workers of the bride, le sigh) and had no luck! The station in Orillia no longer sells ANY gift cards, not even their own because "too many hassles" and the one here in Guelph will only take cash or debit for any gift cards now due to "company policies" I have a debit card but no idea what the PIN is and even when i did carry cash I never had $100! Grabbed it when i ran into Zehrs to get a steak because i forgot I would need to bring my meal with me AKKK i really HATE my diet some days, took me almost 3 hours to prepare & pack a meal.

Just got a notification of an offer that's in both the App and online that's good until Oct 12th. The car wash one is still active as well so you could pick that up and snag 75 miles. 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Shell - tried to pick up a gift card for the wedding we went to on Saturday (you know the kind where you're only invited because the couple feels they have to? Stuck in the back corner, behind the table of co-workers of the bride, le sigh) and had no luck! The station in Orillia no longer sells ANY gift cards, not even their own because "too many hassles" and the one here in Guelph will only take cash or debit for any gift cards now due to "company policies" I have a debit card but no idea what the PIN is and even when i did carry cash I never had $100! Grabbed it when i ran into Zehrs to get a steak because i forgot I would need to bring my meal with me AKKK i really HATE my diet some days, took me almost 3 hours to prepare & pack a meal.
> 
> Just got a notification of an offer that's in both the App and online that's good until Oct 12th. The car wash one is still active as well so you could pick that up and snag 75 miles.
> View attachment 707762*


I did this earlier on in Sept, ,,just wondering if I am eligible to do it again.....
*Offer valid September 29, 2022, to October 12, 2022, at participating Shell locations in Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, British Columbia, and the Northwest Territories (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 50 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles when you complete a purchase of a minimum $20 on qualifying non-fuel products (excludes tobacco products, lottery tickets, gift cards, prepaid credit cards, phone cards, and any other goods or services specified from time to time or as excluded by law). Valid on in-store purchases only. Maximum 50 Bonus Miles per transaction per collector account. Maximum one transaction per one week. A “week” is defined as the period from September 29, 2022, at 00:00:00 until October 5, 2022, at 23:59:59 and the period from October 6, 2022, at 00:00:00 until October 12, 2022, at 23:59:59. A valid AIR MILES card must be presented/collector number entered at time of transaction. Offer may be combined with other bonus offers. Shell reserves the right to make changes to this offer and to terminate the offer at any time, for any reason and without notice. Please allow up to two (2) weeks after the end of the promotion for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.


----------



## cari12

cari12 said:


> Of course this offer where all I had to do was opt in to get 800 AM has not posted. Terms say it would post by Sep 30. And of course it was the one time I did not screen shot my opt in
> I put in a request for missing miles however all you put there is the date and sponsor and number of AM missing.  Seems like too little info.  Hopefully I can get this resolved.



So I did an online chat with AM which took about 40 minutes for them to tell me to contact BMO. 
After a 15 minute phone call to BMO on Friday and I forwarded them the email I received, today I have the 800 AM! So happy for this!


----------



## Eveningsong

juniorbugman said:


> I will buy a couple of them since I use them up pretty quick as Sobeys is my main store.  I bought 4 last time and they may have all been used already.   Thanks for the update.old


I was at Sobeys Brighton, Ontario tonight buying my 5 Sobeys gift cards. The clerk told me they got the official word today that the Ontario switch to Scene Points will be 2 November 2022. 

She advised me to use my cash miles up before that date.  I told her I wasn't worried because I could use my cash miles at Shell or Metro.

So we have to get all our final Sobeys and/or Foodland air miles shopping done in October before the cutoff.


----------



## bababear_50

October 4, 2022

SHELL GO+ 2X NON-FUEL BONUS
+4


October 4, 2022

50 MILES WITH $20 IN-STORE
+50


October 4, 2022

BASE OFFER: 1/$5 CW & NON-FUEL
+4


October 4, 2022
October 4, 2022

SHELL GO+ 2X ON FUEL BONUS
+1

BASE OFFER: 1/20L FUEL
+1


Off to get gas early this morning and it looks like the spend $20 in store and get 50 Airmiles works.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Just looked at my AM account and had an item posted yesterday that I have no idea what it is.  326 AM and the description says 'Accelerator-Recovery'.  
Any thoughts on what this may be?  I'll take it but would love to know why.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Just looked at my AM account and had an item posted yesterday that I have no idea what it is.  326 AM and the description says 'Accelerator-Recovery'.
> Any thoughts on what this may be?  I'll take it but would love to know why.


Just a guess but I am thinking this has something to do with a Credit Card (BMO)?

Take it and run!
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Just looked at my AM account and had an item posted yesterday that I have no idea what it is.  326 AM and the description says 'Accelerator-Recovery'.
> Any thoughts on what this may be?  I'll take it but would love to know why.



I got 6 for this same thing, so you spent more than I did lol. On what, I don't know.


----------



## youngdeb12

tinkerone said:


> Just looked at my AM account and had an item posted yesterday that I have no idea what it is.  326 AM and the description says 'Accelerator-Recovery'.
> Any thoughts on what this may be?  I'll take it but would love to know why.





bababear_50 said:


> Just a guess but I am thinking this has something to do with a Credit Card (BMO)?
> 
> Take it and run!
> Hugs Mel



Like Mel said, you get a multiplier on certain purchases for your BMO MC.   I noticed for my September statement I didn't receive any accelerator miles (the ones associated with the multiplier) so maybe there was an issue posting them with the miles that come when your statement is issued.  I will keep and eye out and see if I get the same thing.


----------



## bababear_50

Early Metro Flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-october-6-to-122/single/11

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I will have to take a few minutes to look at the new Sobeys & Foodland Flyer.
I will be picking up a Sobeys $150 Gift Card today.

Sobeys ONT. Upcoming
Spend $125.00 get 100 Airmiles.
Spend $100.00 on a Keg Gift Card get 80 Bonus Airmiles.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1484479?page=1&sourceID=10&position=2

Foodland ONT. Upcoming
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1484126?page=1&sourceID=10&position=3

Hugs Mel

I do think I can pick up 25$ worth of groceries from this grouping at Sobeys


----------



## juniorbugman

Got my email today from Sobeys that effective Nov 2 that they are switching over to Scene+.  Yesterday when I was buying my Sobeys gift cards the cashier told me that they were switching over and I should use up my miles.   I figure I will use up a bunch when I buy my Halloween candy at Sobeys.  It will be sad when I can't cash in my points to buy the food for my race parties and for Christmas as I will still be shopping at Sobeys.


----------



## bababear_50

I know what you mean Judy
Sobeys & Foodland mixed well for my Food Drive stuff along with earning a few Airmiles too.
I will miss it very much.
Pretty much the only other thing I collect Points on is Be Well (Rexall).
I'll see what the Scene+ program looks like here in Ont. when they roll it out.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hey Judy
Re : Shopping for Race Parties & Christmas
My email I just got from Foodland says that 
Turn Groceries into delicious rewards, Melanie!

Starting on *November 3, 2022, Scene+™ members will be able to earn and redeem* points on many items at select grocery and pharmacy stores* in Ontario.

Stay tuned for more exciting updates and exclusive offers!
*Turn Points into Groceries* – Redeem 1000 Scene+ points for $10 toward your purchase at participating grocery and pharmacy stores*.







*Member Pricing* – Get exclusive savings on a variety of grocery products.





*Personalized Offers* – Get personalized offers just for you, delivered through email.





*Everyday Rewards* – Earn points through weekly flyer events and everyday product offers in‑store and online.




Maybe you could collect Scene= points & redeem for your Parties & Christmas ?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Don't remember seeing anything about this but I'll take the miles! Thinking it's from booking our flights to Florida 
*


----------



## juniorbugman

I know some people don't shop at Walmart but wouldn't it be cool if Walmart came on board for in store shopping and earning Airmiles?   They are already an online company.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't remember seeing anything about this but I'll take the miles! Thinking it's from booking our flights to Florida
> View attachment 708395*


Holy Moly that's a nice bonus!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

O/T
Cat owners
So my little kitty is not gaining enough weight. Struggle to get her to eat wet food ,,does like the dry stuff and lickables.
I need to get a better water bowl. I was thinking a water fountain type one. Any suggestions welcome.
We do have to keep the washroom door closed as she will try drinking from the toilet ,,,I know yucky ewwww!
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> O/T
> Cat owners
> So my little kitty is not gaining enough weight. Struggle to get her to eat wet food ,,does like the dry stuff and lickables.
> I need to get a better water bowl. I was thinking a water fountain type one. Any suggestions welcome.
> We do have to keep the washroom door closed as she will try drinking from the toilet ,,,I know yucky ewwww!
> Hugs Mel



I have two fountains, since I have 4 cats and a dog lol. Most of my cats prefer this style:
catit water fountain
My bengal prefers a bigger dish style that I got for the dog. However he prefers it because he can throw his toys in it and fish them out. So it's more of a toy? They do drink from it as well though. 
What type of wet food have you tried? I'll be honest here, my cats prefer friskies or fancy feast to the more expensive kinds that are probably healthier. Except for BFF food in aspic, they love that stuff but it is very low calorie and expensive so they don't get it often. The pate versions are better than the ones with gravy or sauce, but I have one cat who really prefers those saucy ones. I also have one cat who now prefers the same raw food I feed my dog. It's Big Country Raw and they have a cat version, but if your cat won't eat wet food, likely won't want that either. If they need to gain weight, whatever food she will eat is what you want to give though. If that is dry food, make it the best quality she'll eat. 
And don't put the food near the water.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I have two fountains, since I have 4 cats and a dog lol. Most of my cats prefer this style:
> catit water fountain
> My bengal prefers a bigger dish style that I got for the dog. However he prefers it because he can throw his toys in it and fish them out. So it's more of a toy? They do drink from it as well though.
> What type of wet food have you tried? I'll be honest here, my cats prefer friskies or fancy feast to the more expensive kinds that are probably healthier. Except for BFF food in aspic, they love that stuff but it is very low calorie and expensive so they don't get it often. The pate versions are better than the ones with gravy or sauce, but I have one cat who really prefers those saucy ones. I also have one cat who now prefers the same raw food I feed my dog. It's Big Country Raw and they have a cat version, but if your cat won't eat wet food, likely won't want that either. If they need to gain weight, whatever food she will eat is what you want to give though. If that is dry food, make it the best quality she'll eat.
> And don't put the food near the water.


Hi Heather
Thank you so much for your help.
I have been overwhelmed trying to figure out how to help her.
I took her to the vets 2 weeks ago for her Booster & Rabies shot.
He said her gums were a bit red and the Vet thought it might be teething but did say she is not gaining weight like she should.
We tried organic food from Global Pet,, she hated the can stuff but tolerated the dry. I also don't believe she was getting any dry from the previous owners. (I know she got no kitten vet visits) She did have worms when we took her for her first visit and we got the deworming pill. Which means she was probably born with them and suffered with them for the first 3 months of her life .  Last visit they gave her another deworming pill but no sign of any worms this time.

She has now been on Iams Dry Kitten food and Iams perfect portions Pate. She won't eat the cuts & gravy ones and will only tolerate the Adult Tuna ones. I figure hey some is better than none. I've taken to adding a half pouche of the Temptation lickables to her wet food to get her to eat it.
***The thing is she ate all of her wet food when we gave her Fancy Feast/ Friskies,,,, which is what she arrived here eating from previous owner.
Tonight I gave her a larger big glass bowl for water and she drank some of the water,



I was using this type



Yep I am so attached to her in such a short time.
****Edited to add: We think she was born April 15th but the previous owners may have lied because KIjjii won't allow listings for Kittens under a certain age. So she is between 5-6 months old we think.


I will look at the water fountain you posted,,, is it easy to get filters for it?
Thanks Mel

This used to be *MY* table,,, slowly everything I kept on it made it's way to the floor,,,,lol


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Heather
> Thank you so much for your help.
> I have been overwhelmed trying to figure out how to help her.
> I took her to the vets 2 weeks ago for her Booster & Rabies shot.
> He said her gums were a bit red and the Vet thought it might be teething but did say she is not gaining weight like she should.
> We tried organic food from Global Pet,, she hated the can stuff but tolerated the dry. I also don't believe she was getting any dry from the previous owners. (I know she got no kitten vet visits) She did have worms when we took her for her first visit and we got the deworming pill. Which means she was probably born with them and suffered with them for the first 3 months of her life .  Last visit they gave her another deworming pill but no sign of any worms this time.
> 
> She has now been on Iams Dry Kitten food and Iams perfect portions Pate. She won't eat the cuts & gravy ones and will only tolerate the Adult Tuna ones. I figure hey some is better than none. I've taken to adding a half pouche of the Temptation lickables to her wet food to get her to eat it.
> ***The thing is she ate all of her wet food when we gave her Fancy Feast/ Friskies,,,, which is what she arrived here eating from previous owner.
> Tonight I gave her a larger big glass bowl for water and she drank some of the water,
> 
> View attachment 708430
> 
> I was using this type
> View attachment 708429
> 
> 
> Yep I am so attached to her in such a short time.
> ****Edited to add: We think she was born April 15th but the previous owners may have lied because KIjjii won't allow listings for Kittens under a certain age. So she is between 5-6 months old we think.
> 
> 
> I will look at the water fountain you posted,,, is it easy to get filters for it?
> Thanks Mel
> 
> This used to be *MY* table,,, View attachment 708432slowly everything I kept on it made it's way to the floor,,,,lol



Kitten food is good, more calories after all. But any of the pates would probably work, if she'll eat them. If she never had dry food before she will probably prefer it. Iams isn't a bad food, if she'll eat the kitten version then for sure let her have what she wants. You may want to try some freeze dried food or treats, stella and chewys should be available at petvalue. You can add it as a topper to dry or wet food if she likes it, to encourage her to eat. It's expensive to feed as straight food but if you are adding it the other stuff it's reasonable. 
The water fountain filters are on amazon, or at walmart, so pretty easy to find. There are all kinds of them, if you don't want the plastic one you can probably find a porcelain style (since she likes the toilet lol). 
I assume the vet is doing a test to see if she still has worms? You can get advantage for cats at pet stores now. You may also want to look at some probiotic stuff for her. Fortiflora is good but I'm sure there are lots of others. 
She is adorable, I hope you are able to sort out what she'll eat. If she is teething that could be part of it.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel sorry to hear about your kitten worries. Kids and pets not gaining weight two of my greatest concerns in life. You'll get it sorted out.

I broke down last night and got a Scene card. If I can't beat them I guess I need to join them. I feel like I'm kind of over chasing for Miles/points. I'm more about just keeping the grocery bill as low as possible these days. Always looking for the bargain.

I've been reviewing hotels near Disneyland of late. I found one that is inexpensive, clean and will allow me to cancel and get my AM back up to a few days before arrival. I'm thinking I should just book it and get my savings out of Airmiles.

Tossing and turning between flying into LAX or SNA. SNA means a connection LAX I can do direct (from Toronto). SNA has a short taxi/uber/rideshare whereas LAX it is considerably longer. Decisions, decisions... Leaning towards SNA.


----------



## cari12

Did anyone out west do the Save On Foods card linked offer? It was spend $100 and get 200 AM. Per the attached it clearly says 200 AM per week, not combined. I did both weeks and last night only 100 AM posted. I can see the week 2 not posting yet but I was expecting 200 AM per week. 
I guess I’ll wait a few days and if they don’t correct it I’ll have to chase it down.


----------



## ottawamom

I bit the bullet and booked a room in Anaheim for next April. When the confirmation came through it looks like the booking was done by Getaroom. This appears to be a third party that Airmiles has outsourced with. Anyone have experience with this type of hotel stay.

They say the reservation won't appear at the provider until 72hours before we arrive... If I had know before confirmation that this was how it worked I might have done more investigation.

Worried!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I bit the bullet and booked a room in Anaheim for next April. When the confirmation came through it looks like the booking was done by Getaroom. This appears to be a third party that Airmiles has outsourced with. Anyone have experience with this type of hotel stay.
> 
> They say the reservation won't appear at the provider until 72hours before we arrive... If I had know before confirmation that this was how it worked I might have done more investigation.
> 
> Worried!



I haven't booked an AM room since the summer, but it was 1 night and somewhat last minute. I am not familiar with the getaroom site. But I am happy you booked it! I am sure it will all work out and you'll have a great time


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I bit the bullet and booked a room in Anaheim for next April. When the confirmation came through it looks like the booking was done by Getaroom. This appears to be a third party that Airmiles has outsourced with. Anyone have experience with this type of hotel stay.
> 
> They say the reservation won't appear at the provider until 72hours before we arrive... If I had know before confirmation that this was how it worked I might have done more investigation.
> 
> Worried!


Hi Hon
While I am happy you have chosen to book a room for a Hotel stay I am not seeing positive reviews online re *Getaroom* .
Have a look
https://ca.trustpilot.com/review/getaroom.com
https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/getaroom.com
https://www.bbb.org/us/tx/dallas/profile/hotel-reservation/getaroomcom-0875-90022997/complaints
https://www.complaintsboard.com/getaroom-b116873

Edited to add that I have no personal experience with them.

Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ugh....this is exactly what I was going to do with out AM.  Use them for hotels for our Florida trip (maybe California we can't decide) 

I have enough AM for us to stay at Endless Summer is the 2 room suite for the entire trip.  Back to the drawing board

Edited to add.  I think it's just time to use what we have, and focus on other programs.  We are not big on-line shoppers and that seems to be the route they are taking now.


----------



## bababear_50

So this is probably a stupid question....
But isn't Redtag.ca the AIRMILES Travel Partner?

Hugs Mel

Edited to add
Looks like
Is this site operated by AIR MILES®?​POINTS TRAVEL INC. provides the website travelhub.airmiles.ca (the “Website”) to assist AIR MILES collectors in gathering travel information, determining the availability of travel-related goods and services, making legitimate reservations or otherwise transacting with travel suppliers. AIR MILES has engaged POINTS TRAVEL INC. for the provision and operation of the website. By making a booking, you instruct POINTS TRAVEL INC. and its suppliers to purchase, supply and process the travel-related goods and services on your behalf. The provision of services takes place directly between the AIR MILES collector and the respective hotel or car company. AIR MILES is neither the procurer nor the supplier of the travel-related goods and services offered on this site.

https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/shopping/faq?locale=en-US&currency=CAD&flow=combined&resetMsg=true


----------



## momof2gr8kids

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/credit-card-surcharge-shop-1.6606997

Looks like racking up our AM CCs might not be so easy any more.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've used miles for hotels often, planning on using some when we head to Florida in the spring for the leading night - don't have the mental energy to address every comment, just giving some thoughts:*


*Redtag is only for packages/cruises & park tickets*
* MOST 3rd party reservations (expedia, hotel .com those types of things) won't show up at the local hotel until a few days (or hours) before you check in, heck even travel agencies "own" your reservation until you stand at the desk *
*Less than a month ago we booked at a Marriot thru the airmiles hotel portal (paid cash since i wanted to EARN miles not use them) and I got an email from the hotel before the other confirmation came thru*
*If you read the FAQs on the travel page of the airmiles site it says BEST POINTS INC. are actually in charge of the bookings and they are legit and trustworthy, part of TICO *
*I know we're all nervous and unsure of what's going on with the entire program - i think this is just another example of how a global pandemic (not using the "C" word to avoid this thread being shut down!) has impacted every business that is based on travel. Sponsors are leaving because it costs them to give us the miles and they get better bang from either their own loyalty systems (Like Rexall) or joining one that doesn't charge them (like Scene) Airmiles is changing the value of miles because they have a TON sitting out there waiting to be redeemed and it's sort of like waiting for a run on the bank in It's a Wonderful Life - if everyone decides to cash in at the same time they're screwed! 

How we as collectors decide to deal with our miles during the uncertainty needs to be based on personal acceptable risks - do you cash in now for something you might not want or ride it out until you are able to use them as you planned when you earned them? We've got a bunch just sitting waiting for Disney to eventually sell AP again OR release 2023 rooms to 3rd party bookings and if something doesn't happen soon I'll just cash out for 10 day tickets and still consider them *free**


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> So this is probably a stupid question....
> But isn't Redtag.ca the AIRMILES Travel Partner?
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> Edited to add
> Looks like
> Is this site operated by AIR MILES®?​POINTS TRAVEL INC. provides the website travelhub.airmiles.ca (the “Website”) to assist AIR MILES collectors in gathering travel information, determining the availability of travel-related goods and services, making legitimate reservations or otherwise transacting with travel suppliers. AIR MILES has engaged POINTS TRAVEL INC. for the provision and operation of the website. By making a booking, you instruct POINTS TRAVEL INC. and its suppliers to purchase, supply and process the travel-related goods and services on your behalf. The provision of services takes place directly between the AIR MILES collector and the respective hotel or car company. AIR MILES is neither the procurer nor the supplier of the travel-related goods and services offered on this site.
> 
> https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/shopping/faq?locale=en-US&currency=CAD&flow=combined&resetMsg=true



I know. So much has changed and I didn't read the terms before I booked to see that Airmiles was farming it out.

After a little more investigation I feel more comfortable with the whole thing. I found the Get a room website and entered the confirmation # AM supplied me with. It shows the reservation confirmation and that everything has been paid in full. (well some measure of comfort anyway). I had made a reservaton through an online company when we went to Texas (by error) and it all worked out just fine. I'm sure this will be the same.

Points Travel Inc is a huge rewards redemption travel agency based in Toronto. They recently merged with another travel company  called Plusgrade. I think they have the monopoly on travel rewards bookings.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reassurring words Jacqueline. You are the Jiminy cricket on my shoulder for all things airmiles


----------



## bbangel

I just used Airmiles to book a hotel stay in Vancouver in September. Everything went great and I would book a room using them again.


----------



## bababear_50

Edited: previous post
moved to Scene+ thread.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On a positive note my second 20$ instore shop at Shell worked for another 50Airmiles
​
October 7, 2022

50 MILES WITH $20 IN-STORE
+50

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I'm back from the hot and sunny Dominican Republic.   I must have acclimated at hyper speed because I have been freezing since I got off the plane last night.  I nearly got up in the middle of the night to get flannel PJ's.  I was planning to get a PC Express order for pick up yesterday (DD was available to do it) but I saw the AM offer for Sobeys and decided that I had better take full advantage of every last mile I can squeeze from them this month.  Dragged my butt out of vacay mode at 7am and off I went.  I had a couple of my offers that were good, so that coupled with some in store offers and the spend $125/100 I walked out with 299 miles from a $129 spend.   Used the GC I bought last week to pay.  

I happened to buy the 20X max pass thing last week but I did not read the small print so I was not aware that it had such a short date range.  Oh well...it was only $5.  I'm going to head over to Shell today to at least grab a couple of bottles of coke (we are out) for the spend $20/50 offer and hopefully the max pass thing applies to that.   I could also get a car wash for another 50.  I'm off to read the details of these to see if the max pass applies.  DD's car could use  some gas so it's not a totally frivolous trip out.

I think I'm very much not enjoying getting back to real life so fast.  It's hard having people do literally everything for you and then you have to go home and do it for yourself


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Well I'm back from the hot and sunny Dominican Republic.   I must have acclimated at hyper speed because I have been freezing since I got off the plane last night.  I nearly got up in the middle of the night to get flannel PJ's.  I was planning to get a PC Express order for pick up yesterday (DD was available to do it) but I saw the AM offer for Sobeys and decided that I had better take full advantage of every last mile I can squeeze from them this month.  Dragged my butt out of vacay mode at 7am and off I went.  I had a couple of my offers that were good, so that coupled with some in store offers and the spend $125/100 I walked out with 299 miles from a $129 spend.   Used the GC I bought last week to pay.
> 
> I happened to buy the 20X max pass thing last week but I did not read the small print so I was not aware that it had such a short date range.  Oh well...it was only $5.  I'm going to head over to Shell today to at least grab a couple of bottles of coke (we are out) for the spend $20/50 offer and hopefully the max pass thing applies to that.   I could also get a car wash for another 50.  I'm off to read the details of these to see if the max pass applies.  DD's car could use  some gas so it's not a totally frivolous trip out.
> 
> I think I'm very much not enjoying getting back to real life so fast.  It's hard having people do literally everything for you and then you have to go home and do it for yourself


Welcome home, sorry it's chilly .  
How was the airport?  Any issues with luggage?  We will be flying out in 12 days and it's the first time I have been nervous.  Not really sure what to expect.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Welcome home, sorry it's chilly .
> How was the airport?  Any issues with luggage?  We will be flying out in 12 days and it's the first time I have been nervous.  Not really sure what to expect.


Thanks!
Ok so…I have several friends that work either at the airport, airlines or tour operators. I can tell you they have all said the media has blown everything way out of proportion. Couple that with social media and the fact that one unhappy person takes to the internet and things blow up fast.  My own personal experiences this year have been nothing out of the ordinary (pre 2020 days).  I’ve lost track of how many times I’ve passed through YYZ and  my kids have.  Oldest DD now travels for work across Canada.  Combined we are at maybe 12 trips in the last 8 months.  Not a single problem between us. Well, some weather delays but those don’t count in my book. 

What my friends have said about the things that  we have all seen on the news etc.  The biggest line ups are for flight prior to 9:30-10am. Those problems come from the passengers themselves.  People show up 4-6 hours early and before customs/security opens. Then they start lining up. So by the time they do open the lines are very long.  My flight last week was scheduled to depart at 8:15am so we arrived at the airport at 5 am.  There was hardly anyone around.  We walked right up to the counter, checked our bag and went to security. There was a short line there that took maybe 10 minutes but I don’t think it was actually that long.  Now, I drew the short straw and got pulled aside for additional screening….happy to report I passed the swabbing of my hands and the sniffing of the dog.  Then my carry on was also pulled aside.  That guy took  his sweet time and also took pleasure in being a jerk.  I was ripped a new one for putting both our liquids bags in the same bin.  That part took longer than waiting in the line. 

Returning home yesterday was a lot faster then any normal day.  Which surprised me considerably.  We travelled Sunwing (swore I would never ….sorry to my exec friends there) and due to construction they are using the satellite terminal which is pretty far out on the property.  It’s a good 10ish minute bus ride.  The one perk to the satellite terminal is that when they drop you back at the main terminal you are right at CBSA…literally a few steps.  I had used ArrivrCan to do my declarations and we scanned our passports at the kiosk it spit out the paper and we were done…about as fast as you just read that.  We did have to. wait a bit for luggage which is to be expected when they have to off load and then make that 10ish minute drive.  We had priority bags so ours came out first and off we went.   All total from when we got off the plane to getting home was 90 minutes.  The biggest delay by far was waiting for the limo. 

My advice has always been just show up early enough.  If you know your way around and don’t need to stop for food or anything then you are probably fine with 2ish hours ahead.  If you don’t know your way or want to make some purchases then 3 hours.  The X factor though is US immigration if you have to go through there…it can be fast or slow. There  is an app for that now that saves time. Now, I know my way and have the option to call for a favour to skip the lines (which I have never done) but I will always show up 3 hours early.  I prefer to be early and sit in a quiet corner with a tea.

That was like a novel!


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you for the Pearson report. It's just what I needed to hear.

Anyone have thoughts on booking with WestJet now for a flight in late April. Great seat sale now. My inclination is to wait and see how they do over the next few months (re cancelling flights etc) and book in February. Flight is YOW-YYZ-LAX April 30-May 6


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Thank you for the Pearson report. It's just what I needed to hear.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on booking with WestJet now for a flight in late April. Great seat sale now. My inclination is to wait and see how they do over the next few months (re cancelling flights etc) and book in February. Flight is YOW-YYZ-LAX April 30-May 6


Our flight, in less than two weeks, is with WestJet.  I've been watching and they don't seem to be having delays so that's always a plus.  We are flying out of YYZ.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Thank you for the Pearson report. It's just what I needed to hear.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on booking with WestJet now for a flight in late April. Great seat sale now. My inclination is to wait and see how they do over the next few months (re cancelling flights etc) and book in February. Flight is YOW-YYZ-LAX April 30-May 6


Westjet is no better, no worse than anyone else.   I personally have never had any issues with them and nothing but excellent customer service.  However, there is lots of negativity towards them.  

Your best bet is to find either the flight with the best price or best schedule. Be aware though that booking months in advance the  likelihood of a time change is very high.  That goes for all carriers.  At this time I’m not game to fly Swoop or Flair or any similar….no matter how cheap.   Those no fills carriers are not reliable.


----------



## ottawamom

As I can't get the answer from AM today. If I cancel a reservation (refundable) made through AM do I get the taxes and fees returned to my CC as well as the AM into my account? Second guessing my choice of hotel as I've found a better deal for tickets and hotel on the Disneyland site.


----------



## hihohiho

ottawamom said:


> As I can't get the answer from AM today. If I cancel a reservation (refundable) made through AM do I get the taxes and fees returned to my CC as well as the AM into my account? Second guessing my choice of hotel as I've found a better deal for tickets and hotel on the Disneyland site.


I just did this yesterday! I got the Airmiles back within minutes, and they refund the credit card but minus the $10 booking fee.


----------



## bababear_50

When I cancelled a Hotel using Airmiles ,,I got them back into My account right away. (Orlando Universal Hotel).
Credit card took a few days.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been REALLY struggling these past few months, motivation is basically gone and diet isn't going very well - trying to reintroduce as much as we can before we head south in February. I reached about rock bottom last week and told hubby I wanted to cancel the trip - worried about what I will be able to eat and his answer? Oh hell-to-the NO, let's book a shorter trip ASAP as a trial run  Ever mention how much I love that man?!

I've spent the bulk of the weekend pricing out various options, using miles completely, using some miles & cash combined, booking a package thru WestJet, Air Canada, Costco, Expedia, flights separately, hotel direct and I'm going cross-eyed over all the numbers!*

*Easiest solution of course, would be to upgrade our longer stay to something that has some kind of cooking **facilities** but that seems to be $$$$, akkkkk*

​


----------



## ottawamom

I understand the headache all those #'s can cause. I finally broke down and made up a spreadsheet for comparison purposes. While I haven't booked anything but the hotel yet I have solid plans as to what I'm going to do for flights and park tickets once the right moment arrives. That is half the battle right there.

Decided not to do a Disneyland Good Neighbour package afterall. It would be $200 cheaper but I'd have to deal with package cancellation terms and conditions or get travel insurance. Not worth the $200 for me. (we do have travel medical through DH work)

You're so lucky, a mini trial trip. Sleep on your plans it'll become clear with a little time.


----------



## bababear_50

You'll get there Hon....
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been REALLY struggling these past few months, motivation is basically gone and diet isn't going very well - trying to reintroduce as much as we can before we head south in February. I reached about rock bottom last week and told hubby I wanted to cancel the trip - worried about what I will be able to eat and his answer? Oh hell-to-the NO, let's book a shorter trip ASAP as a trial run  Ever mention how much I love that man?!
> 
> I've spent the bulk of the weekend pricing out various options, using miles completely, using some miles & cash combined, booking a package thru WestJet, Air Canada, Costco, Expedia, flights separately, hotel direct and I'm going cross-eyed over all the numbers!*
> 
> *Easiest solution of course, would be to upgrade our longer stay to something that has some kind of cooking **facilities** but that seems to be $$$$, akkkkk*
> 
> View attachment 709474​


If you are anything like me, a 'now' vacation is what is called for.  We have the family cruise/WDW vacation booked for Feb. but that seems so far away.  So very happy we have our 'us' vacation coming up in less than two weeks.  
Hope you get things worked out.  Would renting DVC points help with your needs at all?  I'm sure you have already thought about that however when we rented for the studio with DVC points, it wasn't all that much more and it had a kitchenet.  Not that I used it, but it was there if I wanted to.
Sending you happy thoughts.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## mort1331

i 2nd the dvc rental,,,but its tight to get something at 7months let alone 1 or 2 since there is a small glut of points out there and everyone using them. That being said,,,try and look at some last minute ones,,,some people have points expiring and they are always cheaper as well some prebooked dates and cant go. Good luck I wish I had extra but not this year.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I finally figured out how to use the complicated (to someone with depression brain-fog that is!) Redtag site and it's looking like we can swing a 4 night - full 5 day stay at POP in the middle of December using miles, paying about $550 in taxes & fees and STILL have enough miles for 10 day hoppers in Feb/March. Not sure whether we'll be doing any parks for the shorter trip since that's the really pricey part of the stay and if that's the case maybe drop it down to 3 nights 4 days. I'm looking at Air Canada, flight leaves Toronto at 6:30 am and Orlando at 9:25 pm so both travel days are actually full days on site. 

I looked at renting points for DVC for the longer stay but it's simply too pricey and that's why this shorter trip is needed to scope out the food possibilities - can the kitchen handle my needs, do we need to change to a different resort that could, do we need to scrap the complete trip and rethink everything, do I simply say screw it, get gazzillion epi-pens, an entire suitcase of medications to deal with the side effects of eating what the rest of the world does?*


----------



## marchingstar

I just wanted to say I hear you on the DVC booking part. We’ve been trying to book something for *a while* now through a third party company and it’s exhausting. We made the mistake of locking in dates first with non refundable flights, so now we’re working down the list of our preferred resorts and hoping we get somewhere. Because of our resort choices and group size, DVC would be a cost savings. But as non-DVC people it’s also a stressful process. 

If you’re in a standard room, would something like a toaster and kettle make enough of a difference that you could have some safe foods in the room? I feel like you can either pack those small appliances or order super cheap versions from target while you’re on the longer trip. 


Donald - my hero said:


> *I finally figured out how to use the complicated (to someone with depression brain-fog that is!) Redtag site and it's looking like we can swing a 4 night - full 5 day stay at POP in the middle of December using miles, paying about $550 in taxes & fees and STILL have enough miles for 10 day hoppers in Feb/March. Not sure whether we'll be doing any parks for the shorter trip since that's the really pricey part of the stay and if that's the case maybe drop it down to 3 nights 4 days. I'm looking at Air Canada, flight leaves Toronto at 6:30 am and Orlando at 9:25 pm so both travel days are actually full days on site.
> 
> I looked at renting points for DVC for the longer stay but it's simply too pricey and that's why this shorter trip is needed to scope out the food possibilities - can the kitchen handle my needs, do we need to change to a different resort that could, do we need to scrap the complete trip and rethink everything, do I simply say screw it, get gazzillion epi-pens, an entire suitcase of medications to deal with the side effects of eating what the rest of the world does?*


----------



## kristabelle13

Holy moly are the DL price increases annoying. I just. Wow. I knew they were going up….but when you add in Genie+ and a 5 day PH ticket is over $100/day?! That’s reallllllly high. (And for context, I only have to pay for me. And I haven’t paid cash for DL tix since 2009). And now, I’m like….legitimately second guessing my next trip’s plans….thank goodness for AM tix and being able to “buy” tix for everyone who’s coming. 

$540USD/ticket. Maybe im also feeling the crush of the exchange rate too. $746CDN for 5 days. 

What a sad morning lol


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> Holy moly are the DL price increases annoying. I just. Wow. I knew they were going up….but when you add in Genie+ and a 5 day PH ticket is over $100/day?! That’s reallllllly high. (And for context, I only have to pay for me. And I haven’t paid cash for DL tix since 2009). And now, I’m like….legitimately second guessing my next trip’s plans….thank goodness for AM tix and being able to “buy” tix for everyone who’s coming.
> 
> $540USD/ticket. Maybe im also feeling the crush of the exchange rate too. $746CDN for 5 days.
> 
> What a sad morning lol



Have you looked at the UK tickets? https://www.attractiontickets.com/e...ets/5-day-disneyland-california-hopper-ticket  perhaps the Eur would be a better exchange rate? 

Tickets are the biggest expense though.


----------



## kristabelle13

hdrolfe said:


> Have you looked at the UK tickets? https://www.attractiontickets.com/e...ets/5-day-disneyland-california-hopper-ticket  perhaps the Eur would be a better exchange rate?
> 
> Tickets are the biggest expense though.


That’s a good tip for my back pocket, thank you! 

Those tix come in at $646CDN then would be + $125USD for G+ - so another ~$170 Canadian so ~$815CDN so a little bit more. 

I haven’t noticed but I wonder if the redtag AM tix fluctuate w/exchange rates - has anyone noticed? 

Exchange rates are really bumming me out today….lol :/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kristabelle13 said:


> Holy moly are the DL price increases annoying. I just. Wow. I knew they were going up….but when you add in Genie+ and a 5 day PH ticket is over $100/day?! That’s reallllllly high. (And for context, I only have to pay for me. And I haven’t paid cash for DL tix since 2009). And now, I’m like….legitimately second guessing my next trip’s plans….thank goodness for AM tix and being able to “buy” tix for everyone who’s coming.
> 
> $540USD/ticket. Maybe im also feeling the crush of the exchange rate too. $746CDN for 5 days.


Yup....the price increases have me thinking " Like what the he-ll ".  We will only be doing one or 2 Disney days anyways - we are more of the intense roller coaster riding family of Universal - but man...the price for a Savi'ls light saber is 249 US...which equals about 350.00 Canadian   So I will let the boys decide if they truly want to experience it as they will be paying for that out of their own pockets.  This is the first time for them experiencing Florida.  It was NEVER something we could even dream of doing when they were young.  So I'm thinking they will want to do it.  But holly Hannah batman!!!!!!!!!  That price!!!!

Good thing this momma went back to work at HomeSense for the winter to cushion the vacation fund!!!!  The price increases for Genie+  and IIL along with general food price increases....YIKES!!!!!!


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup....the price increases have me thinking " Like what the he-ll ".  We will only be doing one or 2 Disney days anyways - we are more of the intense roller coaster riding family of Universal - but man...the price for a Savi'ls light saber is 249 US...which equals about 350.00 Canadian   So I will let the boys decide if they truly want to experience it as they will be paying for that out of their own pockets.  This is the first time for them experiencing Florida.  It was NEVER something we could even dream of doing when they were young.  So I'm thinking they will want to do it.  But holly Hannah batman!!!!!!!!!  That price!!!!
> 
> Good thing this momma went back to work at HomeSense for the winter to cushion the vacation fund!!!!  The price increases for Genie+  and IIL along with general food price increases....YIKES!!!!!!


yeah, it's all a bit much, eh? I feel like it's so sad I waited 2.5 years to do basically anything and now basically everything is at the tippy top of what im willing to spend ....at least until wages go up.....le sigh.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

kristabelle13 said:


> yeah, it's all a bit much, eh? I feel like it's so sad I waited 2.5 years to do basically anything and now basically everything is at the tippy top of what im willing to spend ....at least until wages go up.....le sigh.


It is disheartening!!!  

It will be the first and last time they probably go there.  The good thing for us is - they are willing to spend their money for some portions of the trip.  They live at home - paying some rent - but are getting their head start on life having nice padded bank accounts (hopefully investments they won't have to touch until they are 50) and some budgeting and life money skills they need for the real world.  

For me, it's the dream that we are finally able to take them there and experience it!  I want it to be a great time!!!!  But today's announcement has me a little bummed.  But I also know they have some nicely padded bank accounts, and  this will be a good teaching lesson on how to research, budget and see how you fair at the end of the trip!  I want to make it a lesson for them also.


----------



## hdrolfe

kristabelle13 said:


> That’s a good tip for my back pocket, thank you!
> 
> Those tix come in at $646CDN then would be + $125USD for G+ - so another ~$170 Canadian so ~$815CDN so a little bit more.
> 
> I haven’t noticed but I wonder if the redtag AM tix fluctuate w/exchange rates - has anyone noticed?
> 
> Exchange rates are really bumming me out today….lol :/


Ah right  I wasn't planning to do G+ next time I go, only perhaps the individual ones. 
I was looking at March break next year, but we want to do Universal, I'm trying to figure out if I can do the after hours parties and maybe 1 day at Epcot/Animal Kingdom so we can ride Guardians. But a 1 day ticket is stupid expensive too


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> Holy moly are the DL price increases annoying. I just. Wow. I knew they were going up….but when you add in Genie+ and a 5 day PH ticket is over $100/day?! That’s reallllllly high. (And for context, I only have to pay for me. And I haven’t paid cash for DL tix since 2009). And now, I’m like….legitimately second guessing my next trip’s plans….thank goodness for AM tix and being able to “buy” tix for everyone who’s coming.
> 
> $540USD/ticket. Maybe im also feeling the crush of the exchange rate too. $746CDN for 5 days.
> 
> What a sad morning lol



Yep, and it makes me especially sad because Genie+ is effectively a ticket increase because FastPasses used to be free and are now $25 USD per day! And from our May 2022 experience, afternoons/evenings are fairly unmanageable with very long wait times for everything unless you have Genie+.


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> Yep, and it makes me especially sad because Genie+ is effectively a ticket increase because FastPasses used to be free and are now $25 USD per day! And from our May 2022 experience, afternoons/evenings are fairly unmanageable with very long wait times for everything unless you have Genie+.


Yeah, it’s actually legitimately wild that my annual pass in 2015 was cheaper than a 5 day PH and it basically included a version of genie+ 

I hope the dates we choose are AP blackout dates 🫣


----------



## kristabelle13

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is disheartening!!!
> 
> It will be the first and last time they probably go there.  The good thing for us is - they are willing to spend their money for some portions of the trip.  They live at home - paying some rent - but are getting their head start on life having nice padded bank accounts (hopefully investments they won't have to touch until they are 50) and some budgeting and life money skills they need for the real world.
> 
> For me, it's the dream that we are finally able to take them there and experience it!  I want it to be a great time!!!!  But today's announcement has me a little bummed.  But I also know they have some nicely padded bank accounts, and  this will be a good teaching lesson on how to research, budget and see how you fair at the end of the trip!  I want to make it a lesson for them also.


I love all this!! I hope you have a truly fabulous, magical trip!!! 

Can I also add, that just being in the parks - even if you go super budget - like eating the hotel breakfast and packing lots of snacks and maybe sharing any meals or even eating ramen dinner back in the room - just being in the parks is like the best thing ever and the extra costs aren’t required to have a fantastic time.  (I love all the extras but I know in my heart that maybe I’d like the extra $ in my pocket vs some of the things…including maybe genie+).


----------



## dancin Disney style

Question for DCL experts......

I've decided that I have to wait until DD is 1000% going to be  on the ship before I book something. She still needs to finish her medical clearance......boy, that's a story.  Anyway, there had been one sailing that offered a non refundable rate that was $1000 less than the refundable rates which looks to be the only somewhat affordable rate.     Now there are two sailings and one of them has the option of an outside cabin or a verandah cabin for an extra $300....we are still talking around $4000 CAD for the cruise only and I really am not willing to go higher than that.    So I'm feeling more hopefully that we will be able to wait a little bit and still be able to book something.  My question is, can I pay with Disney gift cards and if so is there a limit to how many or how much?   Could GC's be put towards gratuities or beverages?  I'm thinking that I might start collecting GC's to help offset the cost a little.


----------



## marchingstar

Doing a little happy dance  We’re officially booked for a visit to WDW next spring!


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Guys
Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
Looking for some advice please.
I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
I feel like such a failure and idiot right now. 
I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream. 
How did you all get to where you are?
Anyone else working on this?
Thanks 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> Doing a little happy dance  We’re officially booked for a visit to WDW next spring!


Details Details Details!!
So happy for you! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Question for DCL experts......
> 
> I've decided that I have to wait until DD is 1000% going to be  on the ship before I book something. She still needs to finish her medical clearance......boy, that's a story.  Anyway, there had been one sailing that offered a non refundable rate that was $1000 less than the refundable rates which looks to be the only somewhat affordable rate.     Now there are two sailings and one of them has the option of an outside cabin or a verandah cabin for an extra $300....we are still talking around $4000 CAD for the cruise only and I really am not willing to go higher than that.    So I'm feeling more hopefully that we will be able to wait a little bit and still be able to book something.  My question is, can I pay with Disney gift cards and if so is there a limit to how many or how much?   Could GC's be put towards gratuities or beverages?  I'm thinking that I might start collecting GC's to help offset the cost a little.


Ouch 
DCL cruises are so expensive.
Best of luck planning everything out.
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I must confess, I have days where I worry about the Covid factor and days when I think 'I'm going on a cruise'.  I have days when I worry about the Covid factor and days when I think 'I'm sailing for 14 days, YAHOO'.  It comes and it goes.  Today is a good day, I have been thinking positive all day.  I think everyone must be pretty much the same, some worry more than others.  It's been several years, and I NEED a vacation so I'm willing to test the waters.  
Also, I have packed 6 boxes of covid tests to take as well as 2 boxes of masks.... just in case.  
Sorry this is not more helpful, but this is how I'm getting through it.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Question for DCL experts......
> 
> I've decided that I have to wait until DD is 1000% going to be  on the ship before I book something. She still needs to finish her medical clearance......boy, that's a story.  Anyway, there had been one sailing that offered a non refundable rate that was $1000 less than the refundable rates which looks to be the only somewhat affordable rate.     Now there are two sailings and one of them has the option of an outside cabin or a verandah cabin for an extra $300....we are still talking around $4000 CAD for the cruise only and I really am not willing to go higher than that.    So I'm feeling more hopefully that we will be able to wait a little bit and still be able to book something.  My question is, can I pay with Disney gift cards and if so is there a limit to how many or how much?   Could GC's be put towards gratuities or beverages?  I'm thinking that I might start collecting GC's to help offset the cost a little.


Let me help where I can.  I am Platinum so have had a few cruises.  
As far as the Disney GC's, yes, you can use them to pay for your cruise.  I would suggest combining the smaller ones into the $1000 limit on the GC website so that when you do use them you don't have to input a ton, just one or two.  Now, if you are booking through Dreams Unlimited, they don't like to have more than 10 cards applied to the booking at time so that's something to think about if you decide to keep them in little chunks.
Yes, you can pay for drinks and suvies with GC's.  If you are using them in the shops you can use the GC directly however for drinks and miscellaneous food items, think candy/popcorn, they will charge that back to your room so you would need to apply GC's to your account.  You can do this at any time.  If you apply to much to your account, don't use it all, they will put the excess back on to a GC so do not throw them out.  Most people like to apply all their cards to their room account and just charge everything to their room.  It's the easiest way.
Since tips are charged to your room, if you don't prepay them, you can use GC's applied to your account to pay for those as well.  Same with excursions.  You don't pay for excursions until you board so you can pay for them by applying GC's to your account.  
As far as GC's go though, if you are getting them with points, either AM or PC, I would do it.  If you are using cash to pay for them, I wouldn't.  The reason why is because you can never be sure of the rate you will get.  A $50 GC purchased 6 months ago looked like a good deal, it would have been worth about $40 US.  Today, that card would be worth about $35 US and the rate doesn't look like it's going to get better.  If you had taken that $50 you paid for the GC 6 months ago and converted to US at the bank you would have $40 US today and not the $35 value of the GC that could lose even more.  Sorry if this sounds like a lecture and it's only *my* opinion.  Everyone has their own way to do things.  
As for cabins, have you cruised before?  Do you think you will use a veranda?  We thought we would and had three before I realized we didn't use it hardly at all and started looking at ocean view cabins to save funds.  We know book 8A's on deck 5 if we can get one, there are only 4 of the good ones.
Again, this is only my opinion, my thoughts.  It's not right for everyone but I have taken my financial background and used it to get the best bang for my buck.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel



I've been on two trips, Disney last October and a cruise in May. Covid was a concern, especially then since of course there was testing to fly in October and testing to cruise in May. I figure I am just as likely to catch covid here in my day to day life as I am travelling. The only real difference is if I were to get sick while away I'd have to be sick there. But my vaccinations are up to date, as are kiddo's and I really don't want to miss more trips.


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


Personally, I’m super Covid conservative in my day to day life. I wear a mask 95% of the time in the office and when indoors in public.   (I did not wear it in the movie theatre with a friend a few weeks ago…. And felt terrible about it most of the time #peerpressure - she didn’t pressure me. I just wanted to fit in lol some things never change ha!)

Im willing to travel a little bit but haven’t done anything too big. I’m currently planning two trips with flights but both are flights under 3 hrs. And are a bit “dipping my toes” in the travel water to see how things go.

Honestly, I used to travel a lot. I’d be on a plane every 3 weeks. And I’ve lost my confidence to even book flights (haven’t done it yet and one trip is November! So close!). And I directly attribute it to not wanting to deal with Covid or the fallout of not being able to go or getting sick or having to get tests whatever it is. It’s all related and it feels overwhelming when I get into the details and it seems really hard, honestly.  So I don’t think you should feel bad. I think it’s pretty normal. You’ll get there.

But I’m hoping this first trip will help me get my rhythm back. And I hope it goes well enough to feel like going to a theme park or Europe early next year.

Maybe a small trip will help you with your “travel confidence”. Something driving distance and maybe mostly outdoorsy or sparsely populated? See how that feels before jumping on a plane. It might be too much and that’s totally ok! You’ll be ready when the time is right


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


We haven‘t travelled anywhere by plane since summer 2019. We rescheduled our March 2020 WDW trip to this past summer, but we had to cancel last minute unexpectedly, but I have to admit a part of me was relieved that we didn’t have to get on that plane and risk getting sick.

So we instead bravely decided to go on a few weekend trips to Niagara Falls and Blue Mountain.  It felt so good to get out of our house, and actually stay at a hotel/resort with other people!  Trust me, there were initially many moments of uneasiness when we checked into the hotel.  We did wear our masks etc. and took precautions, and nobody got sick...

We are now determined to go on this WDW trip, and have rebooked to xmas break.  Sadly, there will be no more March break vacations due to differing school schedules if we are to travel as a family. Of course, I will pay close attention to the numbers both here and in the U.S. as the winter months and flu season approaches and we are prepared to reschedule once again if needed.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Details Details Details!!





bababear_50 said:


> So happy for you!
> Hugs Mel



Thank you!! We’re staying in Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge, then a few days at Universal (haven’t picked that resort yet).

Also, I think Covid concerns are totally legitimate and reasonable. I really like Kristabelle’s suggestion of working up to travel, or at least to figure out what you’re comfortable with. It isn’t easy or straightforward, but it’s a way to try things out and see what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## bababear_50

Love you guys!
Thank you for all the great ideas and for sharing with me ,,, it helps me feel better knowing that others are successfully dealing with this. 
I truly appreciate all of your help!

Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

marchingstar said:


> Thank you!! We’re staying in Boulder Ridge at Wilderness Lodge, then a few days at Universal (haven’t picked that resort yet).
> 
> Also, I think Covid concerns are totally legitimate and reasonable. I really like Kristabelle’s suggestion of working up to travel, or at least to figure out what you’re comfortable with. It isn’t easy or straightforward, but it’s a way to try things out and see what you’re comfortable with.


Maybe we will see you there. We are heading down March break for Ontario. Staying at Portifino for couple of nights,,1st time Universal. Then heading to Boardwalk for 5 nights for Disney fix.
Im driving down couple of days early to golf and me time, then the girls are flying down and back.

Mel we were always very travel adverse untill our 3rd shot,,,we feel that we are as safe as we can be now and we have to keep living. Even being safe somhow before our Hawaii trip the girls all caught it,,,thankfully nothing major just tired for a day each,,thats how we knew. I never tested positive. Im actually going for 4th shot today. Only you can make sure you feel ok about going out. Baby steps,,night out at a hotel in TO, or the falls. Cross the border for a little shopping,,,and see how that feels for you. You will get there.


----------



## bababear_50

Sobeys Upcoming flyer

https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10012/1485009?page=14&sourceID=10&position=8

Just wondering about this offer. Page 14
If I buy 8 of these.

Nature Valley Bars, Pillsbury Bars or Betty Crocker Gushers, Fruit by the Foot
$7.00 for two

Total 28$
60 Airmiles for buying 8 boxes
plus 100 for spending $ 28.00 ... ($21.00)
would I get a total of 160 Airmiles?
Just trying to maximize last few Airmiles shops.


Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

kristabelle13 said:


> Holy moly are the DL price increases annoying. I just. Wow. I knew they were going up….but when you add in Genie+ and a 5 day PH ticket is over $100/day?! That’s reallllllly high. (And for context, I only have to pay for me. And I haven’t paid cash for DL tix since 2009). And now, I’m like….legitimately second guessing my next trip’s plans….thank goodness for AM tix and being able to “buy” tix for everyone who’s coming.
> 
> $540USD/ticket. Maybe im also feeling the crush of the exchange rate too. $746CDN for 5 days.
> 
> What a sad morning lol


I hear you. I am planning a trip to DL next May. I was holding off on getting tickets because the ones through AM are non-refundable (still hedging my bets).

Yesterday I decided to get some tickets with UT from their old stock (good till Jan 12, 2024) or refundable for 365 days (95%back). I opted for no Genie+. We are Ok if all we get done are the rides that they don't have a Disneyworld. I used the cash that I put aside after using AM Cash at the grocery store so it kind of came from AM. Funds saved will pay for the ride from LAX to Disneyland.

I've been reading some people experience right now at Disneyland and am wondering why I'm going but I've never been and now seems like as a good a time as any.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I'm not totally there yet, hence why everything I have booked is refundable. I've got a trip to Winnipeg to visit relatives next month for a long weekend. (not refundable but it only cost me $128). That, I guess, is my dipping my toes in the water trip.

I'll be masked and well sanitized on the plane. My relatives are fully vaxed (so no different than seeing relatives here). If all goes well I'll feel a little more confident about the longer trip in the spring.

We need to learn to trust that the vaccines are going to do their thing and keep the infection mild if we do get it. I never let cold and flu season keep me from doing things in the past. At this stage, this is the mindset I've decided to adopt. That being said, this winter I will still mask up in the stores and sanitize when I get back in the car. Haven't had a cold in two years and I like it.

Baby steps Mel, you'll get there when you're ready.


----------



## bababear_50

Hey Guys
I was wondering if you could help me with this.
Awhile back I used some Airmiles to purchase a ticket
This is what it says
"This ticket is good for Both Islands of Adventure & Universal Studios"
2-Day+PTP Adult OE + Access to Both Parks ; and Citywalk included.
Expires 13 days after first use.
It also has a bar code on the back

I never used it.
Do you think it has any value today?

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Guys
> Putting my heart out there so please be gentle.
> Looking for some advice please.
> I love hearing about everyone's holiday plans .
> I feel like such a failure and idiot right now.
> I am having Covid  anxiety when right now .... it should be the best time of my life (retired and free to travel) yep that was the dream.
> How did you all get to where you are?
> Anyone else working on this?
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


I so hear you!  This thing has kicked my germophobia into high gear. Couple that with working in LTC where I worry almost daily that I'm going to bring it in and start another outbreak. Plus, we are at a stand still in terms of restrictions until next summer at least....we still screen, test and mask.  

You know I've travelled a fair bit in the past year.  I've been to 3 countries and taken a few flights withing Canada.  For me the scariest was the first trip last year to Mexico.  Getting a PCR was still needed to fly home and MX was under restrictions (the resort was only allowed 50% capacity).  I guess I got over my anxieties by realizing that I was in control of my own safety.  I could mask when I wanted to, could keep my distance and could sanitize anything and everything that I wanted to.   I also had my daughter constantly telling me that I was okay.   Next trip after that was going to WDW in January and that was high anxiety for me because the new variant was going crazy.   Still needed a test to fly home then too so I insisted on masks every minute we were out of our room or outside our car.   Ride lines were the worst for me as no one was distanced and hardly anyone was wearing masks.  At that point WDW required masks indoors but a lot of people didn't wear them and CM's were not really enforcing it.

I still assess places before I go in to see...how open is the space, how many people inside etc.   If it's crowded I wear a mask.  The first time I went in the grocery store without a mask I had a knot in my stomach.   I've gotten better about being outplaces without a mask but I'm constantly aware that I move away from people or avoid standing face to face with say a cashier.  This week though I'm looking at docs at work and seeing cases rise so I'm now thinking I should return to masking everywhere.  

I guess basically that was a really long way of saying that you have the control.  Do what you need to do to feel comfortable and don't give a second thought to other people.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Let me help where I can.  I am Platinum so have had a few cruises.
> As far as the Disney GC's, yes, you can use them to pay for your cruise.  I would suggest combining the smaller ones into the $1000 limit on the GC website so that when you do use them you don't have to input a ton, just one or two.  Now, if you are booking through Dreams Unlimited, they don't like to have more than 10 cards applied to the booking at time so that's something to think about if you decide to keep them in little chunks.
> Yes, you can pay for drinks and suvies with GC's.  If you are using them in the shops you can use the GC directly however for drinks and miscellaneous food items, think candy/popcorn, they will charge that back to your room so you would need to apply GC's to your account.  You can do this at any time.  If you apply to much to your account, don't use it all, they will put the excess back on to a GC so do not throw them out.  Most people like to apply all their cards to their room account and just charge everything to their room.  It's the easiest way.
> Since tips are charged to your room, if you don't prepay them, you can use GC's applied to your account to pay for those as well.  Same with excursions.  You don't pay for excursions until you board so you can pay for them by applying GC's to your account.
> As far as GC's go though, if you are getting them with points, either AM or PC, I would do it.  If you are using cash to pay for them, I wouldn't.  The reason why is because you can never be sure of the rate you will get.  A $50 GC purchased 6 months ago looked like a good deal, it would have been worth about $40 US.  Today, that card would be worth about $35 US and the rate doesn't look like it's going to get better.  If you had taken that $50 you paid for the GC 6 months ago and converted to US at the bank you would have $40 US today and not the $35 value of the GC that could lose even more.  Sorry if this sounds like a lecture and it's only *my* opinion.  Everyone has their own way to do things.
> As for cabins, have you cruised before?  Do you think you will use a veranda?  We thought we would and had three before I realized we didn't use it hardly at all and started looking at ocean view cabins to save funds.  We know book 8A's on deck 5 if we can get one, there are only 4 of the good ones.
> Again, this is only my opinion, my thoughts.  It's not right for everyone but I have taken my financial background and used it to get the best bang for my buck.


Thanks...that's lots of great info.   I've never cruised before so there is a lot to learn.
I only mentioned the verandah because it was an option that was not available the last time I looked.  I thought that I might splurge on that as it was only an extra $300 CAD but that of course depends on what's available when I do finally book.   I can envision ordering room service for breakfast and sitting out there every morning.   There are a lot of extra costs that I'm not fully aware of yet  so saving $300 might be what I need to do.  

I appreciate any and all info/suggestions!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Guys
> I was wondering if you could help me with this.
> Awhile back I used some Airmiles to purchase a ticket
> This is what it says
> "This ticket is good for Both Islands of Adventure & Universal Studios"
> 2-Day+PTP Adult OE + Access to Both Parks ; and Citywalk included.
> Expires 13 days after first use.
> It also has a bar code on the back
> 
> I never used it.
> Do you think it has any value today?
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel
> 
> View attachment 710351


I bet it has value!! I‘d call Universal.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> I bet it has value!! I‘d call Universal.


Hi Hon
Great idea!
The Universal Orlando Resort Guest Contact Center is available:

Monday – Friday: 7:30am – 12am
Saturday – Sunday: 7:30am – 11pm
Call Us​General Information​(407) 363-8000
Dining/Character Breakfast Reservations​(407) 224-FOOD (3663).
Guest Services​
Main Number: (407) 224-4233
Toll Free Number: (877) 589-4783

Vacation Packages and Ticketing​Main Number: (877) 801-9720
Hotel Reservations​Main Number: (888) 273-1311
Meeting Attendees/Individual Call-in for Group Blocks: (866) 36

Happy to report that it is a VALID Ticket and they will honor it! 
Bought in 2016
Just have to update it at the ticket center.
Thanks Airmiles!!!

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

ottawamom said:


> I hear you. I am planning a trip to DL next May. I was holding off on getting tickets because the ones through AM are non-refundable (still hedging my bets).
> 
> Yesterday I decided to get some tickets with UT from their old stock (good till Jan 12, 2024) or refundable for 365 days (95%back). I opted for no Genie+. We are Ok if all we get done are the rides that they don't have a Disneyworld. I used the cash that I put aside after using AM Cash at the grocery store so it kind of came from AM. Funds saved will pay for the ride from LAX to Disneyland.
> 
> I've been reading some people experience right now at Disneyland and am wondering why I'm going but I've never been and now seems like as a good a time as any.


Oh I’m sure you’ll love it. DL is really special. (But I do hear you on the concerns!! It’s a bit ridiculous some of the reports. I’m a bit shocked tbh). 

Also, having a trip so far in the distance is so fun!! Anticipation and planning is half the fun!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Happy to report that it is a VALID Ticket and they will honor it!
> Bought in 2016
> Just have to update it at the ticket center.
> Thanks Airmiles!!!


Yes!!!!!!!     

That's such an unexpected win for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple hippo

kristabelle13 said:


> That’s a good tip for my back pocket, thank you!
> 
> Those tix come in at $646CDN then would be + $125USD for G+ - so another ~$170 Canadian so ~$815CDN so a little bit more.
> 
> I haven’t noticed but I wonder if the redtag AM tix fluctuate w/exchange rates - has anyone noticed?
> 
> Exchange rates are really bumming me out today….lol :/


I noticed the AM tix price has been creeping up lately and wondered too if it has to do with the exchange.  I bit the bullet and bought them two weeks ago as it had gone up 500 AM compared to the first time I looked at them about a month before that thinking the AM price was fixed.  Once I notice the price seemed to go up lmost everyime I checked I just bought them.


----------



## kimbert

purple hippo said:


> I noticed the AM tix price has been creeping up lately and wondered too if it has to do with the exchange.  I bit the bullet and bought them two weeks ago as it had gone up 500 AM compared to the first time I looked at them about a month before that thinking the AM price was fixed.  Once I notice the price seemed to go up lmost everyime I checked I just bought them.


I hadn't noted the exact AM amount when I was checking for our Universal tickets a bit ago, but now that we just finalized our WDW park days, I knew which dates I could book my Universal tix for, so I too bit the bullet and just bought them on redtag. Seeing your comment makes me glad I did this in case they raise the price to account for exchange rates. I'm just gong to continue to be happy for whatever I can get with AM, even if it's a bit more "dollars" than paying outright cash, because I count our AM stuff as "free" (or at least really cheap because maybe I didn't "need" those 5 bags of chips but they got me those 100 AM!) =)


----------



## dancin Disney style

purple hippo said:


> I noticed the AM tix price has been creeping up lately and wondered too if it has to do with the exchange.  I bit the bullet and bought them two weeks ago as it had gone up 500 AM compared to the first time I looked at them about a month before that thinking the AM price was fixed.  Once I notice the price seemed to go up lmost everyime I checked I just bought them.


Yes...it's the exchange rate.   Many years ago AM was purchasing blocks of tickets at a discounted price.  Back then the number of miles required usually only changed once a year and had to do with the exchange rate at the time they made the purchase.  There were also periods where tickets were just not available when they ran out.   Gosh....I miss those days.  Everything was so simple then.


----------



## bababear_50

Hey Gang
Just wondering if anyone knows if a Airmiles Personal Shopper can get this
UNIVERSAL 1 PARK - 1 DAY BASE TICKET (NO EXPIRY, not date specific).​Thanks Mel


Edited to add
Undercover Tourist has it listed for
$175.73 USD including taxes , which is around $243.93 CAD including taxes.
Universal 1-Day Base Ticket - Anytime​
One (1) day admission to ONE (1) Universal Orlando Resort™ theme park per day (Universal Studios Florida OR Universal's Islands of Adventure)
*NOTE:* Not valid for the Hogwarts™ Express


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Gang
> Just wondering if anyone knows if a Airmiles Personal Shopper can get this
> UNIVERSAL 1 PARK - 1 DAY BASE TICKET (NO EXPIRY, not date specific).​Thanks Mel


Probably


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Probably


Thanks Hon
I put in a request to see.
I'll post after I hear.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Gang
> Just wondering if anyone knows if a Airmiles Personal Shopper can get this
> UNIVERSAL 1 PARK - 1 DAY BASE TICKET (NO EXPIRY, not date specific).​Thanks Mel
> 
> 
> Edited to add
> Undercover Tourist has it listed for
> $175.73 USD including taxes , which is around $243.93 CAD including taxes.
> Universal 1-Day Base Ticket - Anytime​
> One (1) day admission to ONE (1) Universal Orlando Resort™ theme park per day (Universal Studios Florida OR Universal's Islands of Adventure)
> *NOTE:* Not valid for the Hogwarts™ Express


Wow and people complain about Disney being expensive. This doesnt even have the express pass.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Wow and people complain about Disney being expensive. This doesnt even have the express pass.


Yeah times have changed..... definitely better to stay a few nights in one of their top 3 resorts for Express Pass.
My problem with the ones Red Tag has via Airmiles ,  is that you have to provide a date and if the ticket doesn't get used on that date it expires......
too much planning ahead for people.

Red Tag
Dated tickets
UNIVERSAL 1 PARK - 1 DAY BASE TICKET (Date Specific, Expires).​2,360
Dream Miles
Total for all guests, including fees and taxes


----------



## bababear_50

After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...

Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.


Heading out Oct 30th. 
Flight booked  
Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked  
Park N Fly Booked , used my CAA for a small discount  
Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed  
5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up  
Bank, Exchanged some dollars  done!
Starbucks Gift Card Loaded and ready to go.
Picked up Purell minis at Staples and 2 pack of To-Go Lysol wipes
Have a few N95's & C19 Testing kit packed already 
Checked Passport Expiry date ,,all good to go,
Found my DVC member card,, shopping Disney Springs discount

Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. 
Have to update my Uber & Lyft info.


Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.

15 Days to go!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

purple hippo said:


> I noticed the AM tix price has been creeping up lately and wondered too if it has to do with the exchange.  I bit the bullet and bought them two weeks ago as it had gone up 500 AM compared to the first time I looked at them about a month before that thinking the AM price was fixed.  Once I notice the price seemed to go up lmost everyime I checked I just bought them.


Thank you for this! I suspect our dollar will eventually (and like sooner rather than later) get back to about 80 cents. Hoping the redtag tix are contingent on exchange and don’t inch up and stay up


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...
> 
> Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.
> View attachment 710955
> 
> Heading out Oct 30th.
> Flight booked
> Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked
> Park N Fly Booked
> Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed
> 5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up
> Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. View attachment 710954
> 
> 
> Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.
> 
> 15 Days to go!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Yayyyyy! Sounds wonderful! You’ve got this!!


----------



## ottawamom

Have a wonderful time Mel. It will feel good to get away from the grey November days to warmth and sunshine. Being able to just pick up and go is the best part of being retired. 

You have me wondering why I'm going to Winnipeg and not Florida (just kidding, going to see family for the first time in 3 years).


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Have a wonderful time Mel. It will feel good to get away from the grey November days to warmth and sunshine. Being able to just pick up and go is the best part of being retired.
> 
> You have me wondering why I'm going to Winnipeg and not Florida (just kidding, going to see family for the first time in 3 years).




You are going to have a Wonderful visit!  Maybe you could sneak in a bit of Pre Christmas shopping.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...
> 
> Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.
> View attachment 710955
> 
> Heading out Oct 30th.
> Flight booked
> Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked
> Park N Fly Booked , used my CAA for a small discount
> Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed
> 5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up
> Bank, Exchanged some dollars  done!
> Starbucks Gift Card Loaded and ready to go.
> Picked up Purell minis at Staples and 2 pack of To-Go Lysol wipes
> Have a few N95's & C19 Testing kit packed already
> Checked Passport Expiry date ,,all good to go,
> Found my DVC member card,, shopping Disney Springs discount
> 
> Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. View attachment 710954
> Have to update my Uber & Lyft info.
> 
> 
> Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.
> 
> 15 Days to go!!
> Hugs
> Mel


They no longer accept the DVC plastic blue card.  You need to download a digital membership card, and load it on your smartphone.  You can also print out a temporary DVC membership card from the DVC website. 

From the DVC website
Now you can use an enhanced digital version of your Membership Card—available via the My Disney Experience mobile app—to take full advantage of current Membership offerings (subject to eligibility). This digital card replaces the physical version of your Membership Card, which expired December 31, 2021.


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> They no longer accept the DVC plastic blue card.  You need to download a digital membership card, and load it on your smartphone.  You can also print out a temporary DVC membership card from the DVC website.
> 
> From the DVC website
> Now you can use an enhanced digital version of your Membership Card—available via the My Disney Experience mobile app—to take full advantage of current Membership offerings (subject to eligibility). This digital card replaces the physical version of your Membership Card, which expired December 31, 2021.


Thanks for the update Hon ..I appreciate it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...
> 
> Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.
> View attachment 710955
> 
> Heading out Oct 30th.
> Flight booked
> Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked
> Park N Fly Booked , used my CAA for a small discount
> Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed
> 5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up
> Bank, Exchanged some dollars  done!
> Starbucks Gift Card Loaded and ready to go.
> Picked up Purell minis at Staples and 2 pack of To-Go Lysol wipes
> Have a few N95's & C19 Testing kit packed already
> Checked Passport Expiry date ,,all good to go,
> Found my DVC member card,, shopping Disney Springs discount
> 
> Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. View attachment 710954
> Have to update my Uber & Lyft info.
> 
> 
> Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.
> 
> 15 Days to go!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Enjoy Mel. As PP mentioned no digital DVC card,,but we always still print off the temp card. Dont forget you can still have a ride on the skyliner and cruise the boardwalk, no park passes needed.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 710986
> 
> You are going to have a Wonderful visit! Maybe you could sneak in a bit of Pre Christmas shopping.
> Hugs Hon
> Mel


No room for shopping. I'm bringing back two log cakes as my personal item on the plane.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where do you guys suggest for a half day of shopping? Not looking for the Prada, etc high, high-end outlets, just the normal high-end outlets LOL 

Our "off day" is our MVMCP day.


----------



## tinkerone

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where do you guys suggest for a half day of shopping? Not looking for the Prada, etc high, high-end outlets, just the normal high-end outlets LOL
> 
> Our "off day" is our MVMCP day.


There are two very good outlets that we like to shop at.  One is on Vineland, the other on International Drive.  I believe the Vineland one is closest to WDW however neither is far away.  I would suggest you look at the outlet store maps for each of these ones and see what stores may interest you. 
We stayed at Surfside one year when we were doing Universal and there is a trolley that goes up and down International Drive.  If you rode it one way you would be at one of those outlets, if you went the other direction it took you to the other outlet.  It was so convenient. 
This link will show you the two outlets with maps.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=orlan...9i57j0l7.8410j0j1&pglt=43&FORM=ANNTA1&PC=U531
ETA, both of these outlet malls stores are pretty similar.


----------



## bababear_50

I am headed to Hobby Lobby
https://www.hobbylobby.com/

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Uni...8e6f3cd2322!2m2!1d-81.422142!2d28.4961738!3e0

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Hmmmm I am re thinking a carry-on bag...LOL.


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I am headed to Hobby Lobby
> https://www.hobbylobby.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Universal's+Cabana+Bay+Beach+Resort,+6550+Adventure+Way,+Orlando,+FL+32819,+United+States/hobby+lobby+orlando+millenia/@28.4806833,-81.4573221,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x88e77f1d24b08a77:0x3569c8f1dec7b0c2!2m2!1d-81.473425!2d28.4657861!1m5!1m1!1s0x88e77bf8ad14da77:0x5cd618e6f3cd2322!2m2!1d-81.422142!2d28.4961738!3e0
> 
> Hugs Mel


Jealous.   I get their emails and Joanns fabric and want to shop at both.  Now don't go hog wild.  Remember the luggage limits.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Jealous.   I get their emails and Joanns fabric and want to shop at both.  Now don't go hog wild.  Remember the luggage limits.


Ok but there are so many things I need,,,want... LOL
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...
> 
> Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.
> View attachment 710955
> 
> Heading out Oct 30th.
> Flight booked
> Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked
> Park N Fly Booked , used my CAA for a small discount
> Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed
> 5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up
> Bank, Exchanged some dollars  done!
> Starbucks Gift Card Loaded and ready to go.
> Picked up Purell minis at Staples and 2 pack of To-Go Lysol wipes
> Have a few N95's & C19 Testing kit packed already
> Checked Passport Expiry date ,,all good to go,
> Found my DVC member card,, shopping Disney Springs discount
> 
> Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. View attachment 710954
> Have to update my Uber & Lyft info.
> 
> 
> Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.
> 
> 15 Days to go!!
> Hugs
> Mel



You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Has anyone in Halifax area seen WDW gift cards at air miles retailers like Kent, etc?  Now that Sobeys doesn't do air miles and my MC doesn't register them any longer, I was thinking I would buy them at Kent and then still get 3x miles on my credit card. The credit card doesn't know if you bought a law mower or gift cards, so you will get the miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles email

Wish this had come last week.
Hugs Mel

PS
on a positive note my Rexall just opened apt. for the FLU shot.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> After some thoughtful posts and encouragement...
> 
> Mel has planned a week of Fall   Shopping in Orlando.
> View attachment 710955
> 
> Heading out Oct 30th.
> Flight booked
> Hotel (Cabana Bay Resort) booked
> Park N Fly Booked , used my CAA for a small discount
> Suitcase all dusted off , 1 Quart bag of stuff (Liquids & Gels) bought & packed
> 5 Day Shopping schedule all drawn up
> Bank, Exchanged some dollars  done!
> Starbucks Gift Card Loaded and ready to go.
> Picked up Purell minis at Staples and 2 pack of To-Go Lysol wipes
> Have a few N95's & C19 Testing kit packed already
> Checked Passport Expiry date ,,all good to go,
> Found my DVC member card,, shopping Disney Springs discount
> 
> Just waiting to pick up a 1 day Universal Pass. View attachment 710954
> Have to update my Uber & Lyft info.
> 
> 
> Get my Bivalent Shot tomorrow.
> 
> 15 Days to go!!
> Hugs
> Mel


Oooooo....I like shopping, can I go too? In June we found a new plaza area with a Chick Fil A and a ROSS.  If you take me with you I can show you where it is  

I'm super excited for you.   That first trip is a teensy bit stressful but remember.....you do you!  Don't give a second thought to what other people are or are not doing.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> Oooooo....I like shopping, can I go too? In June we found a new plaza area with a Chick Fil A and a ROSS.  If you take me with you I can show you where it is
> 
> I'm super excited for you.   That first trip is a teensy bit stressful but remember.....you do you!  Don't give a second thought to what other people are or are not doing.


Thanks Hon
I love the Box stores like ROSS Dress for Less , Burlington Coat Factory, Hobby Lobby, Tuesday Morning, I used to go down south to McAllen Texas once a year to get spoiled by my Dad via our shopping trips, plus a few trips over the border to Mexico.
Nothing like a bite of Chick Fil A to finish a healthy shopping trip!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> I am headed to Hobby Lobby
> https://www.hobbylobby.com/
> 
> Hugs Mel



Quick heads up in case you don't already know but some (if not all) of their stores are closed on Sundays.


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, on the shopping front. Check your new suitcase and take your carryon plus personal item on the plane. Lots of room and weight to bring things back!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Airmilesshops, 100 airmiles when you spend $100 until October 30, one per collector.


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Quick heads up in case you don't already know but some (if not all) of their stores are closed on Sundays.


*One of many reasons they will never get any of my money,  not wanting to break any of the rules here but they are extremely discriminatory to all but a very select group of people. One of a couple of businesses that I simply can't support,  no matter what they offer or how cheap it might be. 

Off my soap box now and back to our regularly scheduled pursuit of the mighty mile*


----------



## cari12

Days In the Sun said:


> Airmilesshops, 100 airmiles when you spend $100 until October 30, one per collector.


Nice! I’ll have to find something to order.
Although I wish the AM shops site gave a confirmation or something that you know the purchase worked to get the AM. Posting is so hit and miss.
Lately I’ve found the miles post quickly for most shops but I ordered a $650 watch from Best Buy last week and nothing has posted.


----------



## Days In the Sun

I did the airmilesshops 100am this morning, Old Navy, last day of everything 50% off sale.

Also, Sobeys today, bought 4 1kg Liberte greek protein yogurt.
$6.99 sale price x 4 = $27.96
40 am when you buy 2 weekly promo = 80 am
100 am when you spend $25 monthly promo, select products
25 am when you use 95 am, weekly promo
1 base mile
=
100+80+25+1=206 am


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's a story full of lots of twists and turns, joy and sadness, anxiety filled hope and a massive savings!
****LONG, wordy post with a slight connection to Airmiles, you've been warned *****

*The clinic that I was going to in Toronto finally reopened and after a very rocky start to the process I started up treatments there again yesterday. My intake interview VIA Teams  took 90 minutes in a hotel room while we were visiting Arthur and the outcome was so dim that the drive home the following day was a very quiet (other than the odd navigation comments) and teary 2.5 hour drive. Follow-up appointment a week later to say that the entire team met and agreed to accept me into their compassionate care program with a personalized protocol, daily treatments for the next 6 weeks. Hubby and I are cautiously optimistic that I will get back on top of this beast again. Our city now has close to all day round trip GO service to Toronto so I don't need to leave until 7:30 and I'm home by 2:30, very long day but I taught myself how to sleep on the greyhound and I'll get it worked out on the train as well! I slap a mask on when i get on the city bus and it stays on until i step off 7 hours later (ok, so i do eat a snack or 2) and other than one brief moment on the subway yesterday that felt like a sauna, I haven't been bothered by it.

Heading back home yesterday hubby asked me what time it was and i discovered I had lost my Fitbit somewhere between the hospital and the subway station  I had cashed in miles for it last year and figured I would do the same thing again so researched on the train, looking at which models are available from AM and using the Fitbit site to compare features between them. We decided to go ahead and use miles instead of spending close to $300 and just after 10 last night I submitted the order. Fast forward to today's trip home and my last glance at my email before i got off the train was an offer from Fitbit for $110 off the model I ordered, DANG, that's a lot of miles! I thought I had read you can cancel an order within 24 hours - easy-peasy, hit the button, the screen refreshed and BOOM the 2,926 miles are already back in the account. That's about $300 worth of miles but I just bought the same watch for $189 direct from Fitbit, pretty happy with that outcome.

After a LOT of talking, pricing out options and thinking about what we really want to do, we've decided against a trip south in December and instead we'll upgrade to the resort we prefer to stay in for about half of what the shorter trip would cost. POFQ with a king bed will make us happier than pretending a queen bed at POP is *good enough*, we know the food service staff there will be more than prepared to feed me properly and it's just a nicer vibe. Disney just released AP rates for the beginning of 2023 up till end of March and when they did that for the few days in December it was quickly followed by the same offer for Disney+ members, fingers crossed the same happens and we'll save some money on the resort*


----------



## bababear_50

Well after scanning the flyers I am good for Foodland tomorrow ,,probably my last shop there,
Buy 8 boxes of Nature Valley Granola Bars $2.99 each
total cost $23.92 
= 95 Airmiles.
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10016/1485927?page=6&sourceID=10&position=6

Happy Shopping Everyone
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's a story full of lots of twists and turns, joy and sadness, anxiety filled hope and a massive savings!
> ****LONG, wordy post with a slight connection to Airmiles, you've been warned *****
> 
> *The clinic that I was going to in Toronto finally reopened and after a very rocky start to the process I started up treatments there again yesterday. My intake interview VIA Teams  took 90 minutes in a hotel room while we were visiting Arthur and the outcome was so dim that the drive home the following day was a very quiet (other than the odd navigation comments) and teary 2.5 hour drive. Follow-up appointment a week later to say that the entire team met and agreed to accept me into their compassionate care program with a personalized protocol, daily treatments for the next 6 weeks. Hubby and I are cautiously optimistic that I will get back on top of this beast again. Our city now has close to all day round trip GO service to Toronto so I don't need to leave until 7:30 and I'm home by 2:30, very long day but I taught myself how to sleep on the greyhound and I'll get it worked out on the train as well! I slap a mask on when i get on the city bus and it stays on until i step off 7 hours later (ok, so i do eat a snack or 2) and other than one brief moment on the subway yesterday that felt like a sauna, I haven't been bothered by it.
> 
> Heading back home yesterday hubby asked me what time it was and i discovered I had lost my Fitbit somewhere between the hospital and the subway station  I had cashed in miles for it last year and figured I would do the same thing again so researched on the train, looking at which models are available from AM and using the Fitbit site to compare features between them. We decided to go ahead and use miles instead of spending close to $300 and just after 10 last night I submitted the order. Fast forward to today's trip home and my last glance at my email before i got off the train was an offer from Fitbit for $110 off the model I ordered, DANG, that's a lot of miles! I thought I had read you can cancel an order within 24 hours - easy-peasy, hit the button, the screen refreshed and BOOM the 2,926 miles are already back in the account. That's about $300 worth of miles but I just bought the same watch for $189 direct from Fitbit, pretty happy with that outcome.
> 
> After a LOT of talking, pricing out options and thinking about what we really want to do, we've decided against a trip south in December and instead we'll upgrade to the resort we prefer to stay in for about half of what the shorter trip would cost. POFQ with a king bed will make us happier than pretending a queen bed at POP is *good enough*, we know the food service staff there will be more than prepared to feed me properly and it's just a nicer vibe. Disney just released AP rates for the beginning of 2023 up till end of March and when they did that for the few days in December it was quickly followed by the same offer for Disney+ members, fingers crossed the same happens and we'll save some money on the resort*


I think that sounds like a bunch of good news!   

POFQ.......massive sigh, I  that place.
Can I go too?   I figure if I keep asking eventually someone will say yes.


----------



## ottawamom

New AM promotion starts tomorrow. Who's sitting on the edge of their seat waiting in anticipation?

edit to add. It's called Carousel of Dreams Oct 20 - Nov 10


----------



## dancin Disney style

OMG…I just called the Sobeys my offers people to have missing miles added.  I got the most sickly sweet person.   Fake high pitched, sing song voice ….maybe I was talking to Barbie. 

You know, I think it could have said I was missing a few offers and it would have been added.  They ask for nothing.


----------



## kristabelle13

Speaking from experience this past weekend in Seattle. Don’t forget the shopping limit right now is brutally low. As of today, $563USD - anything higher and you could be subject to taxes and/or duty.  

Won’t it be nice when there’s not a 42% markup on goods?!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kristabelle13 said:


> Speaking from experience this past weekend in Seattle. Don’t forget the shopping limit right now is brutally low. As of today, $563USD - anything higher and you could be subject to taxes and/or duty.
> 
> Won’t it be nice when there’s not a 42% markup on goods?!


That’s true but When flying back they don’t ask that often how much you spent.  I’ve driven over 4X in the last few months for one day shopping trips and all they were concerned with was did I have chicken, alcohol or weapons.  3 weeks ago I spent $500ish in 6 hours…they didn’t care.  Basically when I go over for the day I buy whatever I want because 90% of the time they allow it.  There will always be those odd times when they make you pay though.   Typically I go years in between being made to pay.


----------



## tinkerone

Carousel of Dreams starts today.  I got to play twice.  First win was a 20X when I shop through AM.ca.  Second was 100 AM when I download and set up the Shell app, which I already have so nothing to see there.
Good luck all.


----------



## ottawamom

I got 5X AM at Lights Canada. Don't need any lighting at the moment so . I only got one chance to play. I guess there's always tomorrow.

DH got 25 miles, DS got 5 miles. DS2 got 100AM but he needs to download the Shell app before he gets it.


----------



## juniorbugman

I got 5 AM


----------



## bbangel

I can't get the Carosel thing to work - I get stuck on a skill testing questions with no where to input the answer!


----------



## bgula

Thanks for posting about Carousel of Dreams.  Didn't know anything about it as I never received any emails about it at all.


----------



## cari12

bbangel said:


> I can't get the Carosel thing to work - I get stuck on a skill testing questions with no where to input the answer!


Yeah, I can’t play on my phone because you can’t move the skill testing question box to show the submit button to submit it 
I’ll have to try later on a PC.


----------



## bbangel

cari12 said:


> Yeah, I can’t play on my phone because you can’t move the skill testing question box to show the submit button to submit it
> I’ll have to try later on a PC.


The website directs you to download the app...


----------



## bababear_50

bbangel said:


> I can't get the Carosel thing to work - I get stuck on a skill testing questions with no where to input the answer!


me too


----------



## bbangel

Ok, decided to download the app on my tablet and that worked so that the whole screen is available to submit the question answer. What a royal pain though.
I ended up with 10 miles lol


----------



## bababear_50

Which defeats the whole purpose of them having people download the app.
Oh well.
nothing for me till they fix the app.


----------



## juniorbugman

I couldn't get it to input the answer to  my phone but then I just hit GO and it worked.  I will try again tomorrow and see if I can get a screen shot to show how I managed to make it work.


----------



## kristabelle13

For anyone interested in data points, I just got my 20x Max Pass miles - 513 extra miles for $5. I’ll take that return. 

Total AM earned on those purchases: 610AM  for total output of approx $140. I’ll take it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Here's a story full of lots of twists and turns, joy and sadness, anxiety filled hope and a massive savings!
> ****LONG, wordy post with a slight connection to Airmiles, you've been warned ****


AT least you got your miles back and a score of another fitbit!

The trip decision - the new room sound amazing!!!  It's amazing how things work themselves out!!!

Sending you many tight hugs and hope the treatment that you are going to receive will help


----------



## Days In the Sun

I received 5am, 15am, 25am and $50 redtag credit (Different accounts and extra for bmo card).

Doesn’t work on my iPhone 8 so I’m using my iPad which didn’t work at 6am this morning but does now. Dh used his android phone and it worked fine.


----------



## ottawamom

I did the three accounts this morning and now I can't see anything at all about Carousel of Dreams. Does it disappear once you've completed it for the day. I wanted to go back in and finish completing something. Very weird.


----------



## cari12

Got it to work on phone by checking the terms box first then entering the skill testing answer and Return. 
I had 2 chances- both ended up being 5x miles at Lightscanada. So not too thrilling.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> I did the three accounts this morning and now I can't see anything at all about Carousel of Dreams. Does it disappear once you've completed it for the day. I wanted to go back in and finish completing something. Very weird.


Mine too is gone.  I did read on Instagram something about issues with Android and that is what I have so maybe they are fixing the problem.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Well I’m annoyed….all I got was 5 miles and this thing


What is that?


----------



## ottawamom

Well I'm learning about stores I never heard about before today. Heel Boy (stores in Toronto and Kingston)

Their website


----------



## bababear_50

Well I finally got in.
I got 50 Metro Bonus Airmiles but don't qualify for it as I've already connected my Airmiles card to Metro.ca.
Oh well ,,maybe something tomorrow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> Mine too is gone.  I did read on Instagram something about issues with Android and that is what I have so maybe they are fixing the problem.


I just checked and it is back.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm happy for those of you who managed to get ANYTHING useful from that silly promo, I got the Heel Boy TWICE on the SAME card?!

URGH, but on a brighter note, i got home from Toronto today to find this sitting on the dining room table (No, the delivery guy didn't come into the house, hubby's been chained to his desk) 


Less than 48 hours after ordering, now I need to figure out how to use it AND get new bands since I react badly to the ones that come with the watches. 

I was just doing my last scan of my email and trying to settle and found one from Airmiles telling me that Air Canada has rescheduled our flights. Initially I was annoyed, don't mess around with my plans please, until I opened the AC app and discovered that I'm able to change to ANY other flights, no charge, heck it even looks like i can cancel and get a refund?! Colour me thrilled since hubby was whining that he's worried the trip won't be long enough. We'll need to discuss this at some point this weekend, not sure when that might be because ARTHUR'S coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Well I finally got in.
> I got 50 Metro Bonus Airmiles but don't qualify for it as I've already connected my Airmiles card to Metro.ca.
> Oh well ,,maybe something tomorrow.
> Hugs Mel


I got that one this morning and some other one for another company I've never heard of...lights something

On the plus side, DD's account got 10 miles yesterday and 15 today


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone interested, we left the Sheraton Airport hotel at 7:30 to get to our gate.  Got through everything,including US customs, by 8:00.  The fun part is trying to figure out which gate we need.  They switched a bunch of them around and now it wants to send us to a Canadian gate.  No one has any answers.  Two hours till flight so we shall see what happens.


----------



## bababear_50

My one suitcase today *Carousel Of Dreams*

Edited:
Spend $20 (*On Irresistible Products) at Metro get 30 bonus Airmiles
My personal offer with Metro is spend $60 at Metro get 60 Airmiles ,,might do this these.
So spend $60 total get 90 Airmiles.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> For anyone interested, we left the Sheraton Airport hotel at 7:30 to get to our gate.  Got through everything,including US customs, by 8:00.  The fun part is trying to figure out which gate we need.  They switched a bunch of them around and now it wants to send us to a Canadian gate.  No one has any answers.  Two hours till flight so we shall see what happens.


Have an awesome Holiday Tinkerone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> My one suitcase today *Carousel Of Dreams*
> View attachment 712177
> Spend $20 at Metro get 30 bonus Airmiles
> My personal offer with Metro is spend $60 at Metro get 60 Airmiles ,,might do this these.
> So spend $60 total get 90 Airmiles.
> Hugs Mel


My Mom's card got a similar offer but it was spend $20 on Irrestible products get 30 AM'S.   Double check your offer.
My card today got 10am's.   I would rather get the AM bonuses than get bonus points at stores I don't shop at or have never heard of.   
So far I have gotten a 5am and a 10am.
Judy


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My Mom's card got a similar offer but it was spend $20 on Irrestible products get 30 AM'S.   Double check your offer.
> My card today got 10am's.   I would rather get the AM bonuses than get bonus points at stores I don't shop at or have never heard of.
> So far I have gotten a 5am and a 10am.
> Judy


Thanks Judy
I just got another offer --email
spend $100 at Metro get 100 Airmiles ,, opt in
So yeah I'll maybe shop here this week.
Total offers spend 100$ get 190 Airmiles (must include 20$ Irresistible products ).
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I didn't play yesterday but tried it today and won 10 AM. And some multiplier I won't use lol. I guess I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## cari12

Got 25AM in the suitcase today. (That and a multiplier to something I’d never heard of)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I absolutely HATE the new fitbit,  don't use that word very often but this is seriously a downgrade from the versa 3 - So many things they stripped off of it - no Google assistant (odd since they own it now?!), no music controls,  no 3rd party apps (my clock face was one), no bands other than theirs work with it and I react badly to those,  simply can't wear it.  I'm going to sell it on marketplace if they won't let me return it - I  have most of the packaging but you can't get it out without ripping part of the box.  Apparently I can do that but it depends on how much they "charge" for returning it to them. I can probably sell it for more since I got a big discount 

I'm going to order the same one I lost from one of several stores that will give me miles,  staples, Indigo,  best buy and let me pick it up in the store. *


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry about the Fitbit @Donald - my hero l. Disappointing to say the least.

On the disappointing front. I find this Carousel of Dreams to be time I will never get back. I'll likely play it but like others I'm getting bonuses for stores I won't use. I have two different ones for Metro which I will make a point of using before Dec 1. 

If this is the best AM has to offer for "fun" I think I will be looking for another program to put my collecting energies towards.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I bought that Max pass thing for $5....didn't read the offer so I didn't notice until after the purchase that it was mainly for the dates I was away. I thought I was out the $5 but no big deal.  I'm pretty sure I posted that part before...but you know, we're getting old and forget.
Well, I made it to Shell to grab the spend $20 get 50 miles thing, that and some gas.  I ended up getting the Max miles today....290.  I would say that turned out well. 
BTW...that $20 spend in the store actually got me 76 miles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*update to my Air Canada flights being changed -- I'm THRILLED! Here's what happened:*

*Booked flights with Airmiles, not happy about being a 3rd party type booking but hey, free*
*Tried to use Aeroplan points to upgrade our seats but like i thought, nope can't alter the reservation at all*
*Got an email from Airmiles mentioning a change to the itinerary (not bad, just 30 minutes earlier leaving YYZ)*
*Checked the Air Canada app because I was already in bed and big flash on the screen saying i needed to either accept the changes or search for other flights*
*Hit the search button and got another flash box telling me that if i change the flights the 3rd party booking agent will no longer be able to access the reservation (well, DANG, yes please!)*
*Spoke with hubby today and we decided to pull from the very last flight to the very first and gain an entire day onsite*
*Got an email from Air Canada this afternoon telling me about the change to flights and please confirm*
*I pulled up the website because my phone is charging and see the message that Nope, no changes due to 3rd party blah-blah-blah*
*Drag my lazy butt over to where the phone was charging, opened the app and changed the flights easy-peasy*
*NOW what did I just do?! I somehow managed to change our "nope you can't do anything to this flight" times and got checked luggage?! 

SO, if anyone is getting messages about flights being changed and you don't like what they've offered, try the App instead of the website. Now only have to wait till the end of February*


----------



## hdrolfe

Sorry you don't like the fitbit @Donald - my hero I love my Fitbit Sense. I believe they just came out with a new version but I'm not keen to update. I didn't like my old one because I couldn't see the face if it was bright outside, which made it hard to use when out for walks in the daytime lol. This one is much better.

I played the carosel thing again today, got 4 plays (wonder if that's for today and tomorrow?) I won 30 AM total and two coupons. One of which is $50 off a redtag vacation package. So yeah, other than winning airmiles, not much good for me right now. 

I did get the spend $100 get 100AM opt in at Metro, and have an app spend $120 get 120 AM so will be going there Tuesday (payday) and doing groceries. Hopefully they will both work. 

I spent over 6 hours driving yesterday, took my dad to an eye appointment and then Jackson went to Saunders Farm Fright Fest with some friends. Nine kids, all driven by their parents. It's like 30 minutes each way from home. No coordination, but he's got a bunch of new friends this year and I haven't connected with the parents yet. Oh well, they had fun getting chased by zombies lol. And I didn't have to participate. But today, I just want to not have to drive anywhere!


----------



## cari12

Played the carousel today and got 2 more  multipliers for the lighting place - I have 4 of those now 
Spent over $100 at Old Navy for the Airmilesshops 100AM promo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Sorry you don't like the fitbit @Donald - my hero I love my Fitbit Sense. I believe they just came out with a new version but I'm not keen to update. I didn't like my old one because I couldn't see the face if it was bright outside, which made it hard to use when out for walks in the daytime lol. This one is much better.
> 
> I played the carosel thing again today, got 4 plays (wonder if that's for today and tomorrow?) I won 30 AM total and two coupons. One of which is $50 off a redtag vacation package. So yeah, other than winning airmiles, not much good for me right now.
> 
> I did get the spend $100 get 100AM opt in at Metro, and have an app spend $120 get 120 AM so will be going there Tuesday (payday) and doing groceries. Hopefully they will both work.
> 
> I spent over 6 hours driving yesterday, took my dad to an eye appointment and then Jackson went to Saunders Farm Fright Fest with some friends. Nine kids, all driven by their parents. It's like 30 minutes each way from home. No coordination, but he's got a bunch of new friends this year and I haven't connected with the parents yet. Oh well, they had fun getting chased by zombies lol. And I didn't have to participate. But today, I just want to not have to drive anywhere!


*Yeah, I seem to recall when you got your new fitbit because I responded about the screen brightness since the Versa 3 and Sense are basically the same thing other than a few extra health/exercise options and trust me when i say DO NOT UPGRADE! I read reviews (should have done that first) and the new sense has the same negative comments. Google now owns Fitbit and they came out with the Google Pixel smart watch that has the features I'm missing but i REFUSE to pay the extra money. Currently trying to decide where to buy a replacement from to maximize my miles. I think I'll order it from Indigo to get the Bonus 100 miles on both accounts using the gift card trick*


----------



## juniorbugman

I tried the buy a $100 gift card from Chapters on one card to earn the air miles then use the other card to make my Chapters purchase but I just checked my air miles account and I only got 4 miles so I didn't get the 100 bonus miles.  Wonder what happened as I bought a $100 gift card.   Maybe I should have bought $125?   Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Donald - my hero

juniorbugman said:


> I tried the buy a $100 gift card from Chapters on one card to earn the air miles then use the other card to make my Chapters purchase but I just checked my air miles account and I only got 4 miles so I didn't get the 100 bonus miles.  Wonder what happened as I bought a $100 gift card.   Maybe I should have bought $125?   Anybody have any ideas?


*Same,  I always get short changed on all of my Indigo transactions,  not just the gift card but whatever I'm actually buying with it.  In your case I would have bought $120 card to trigger the offer,  for me, I'll buy just enough to cover the fitbit and taxes with the knowledge that I won't get exactly what I should (usually out by just 1)*


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Same,  I always get short changed on all of my Indigo transactions,  not just the gift card but whatever I'm actually buying with it.  In your case I would have bought $120 card to trigger the offer,  for me, I'll buy just enough to cover the fitbit and taxes with the knowledge that I won't get exactly what I should (usually out by just 1)*


Live and learn.  I will decide if I will do a Walmart shop on her card or fight for my points later.
Thanks


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> Live and learn.  I will decide if I will do a Walmart shop on her card or fight for my points later.
> Thanks



I think with the Chapters gifcards, you need to buy a bit more, it seems like they assume you've paid taxes (which of course isn't the case). I rarely have luck with it working. 

For this spend $100 I'm not sure I'll be able to do it, I do need to get kiddo a winter coat and boots but probably not from the same place and I'm hoping neither is $100 on their own.


----------



## bababear_50

I got a reply back from the *Personal Shopper*
No they can NOT get undated tickets.
Oh well ,,,, I ended up crashing in some Airmiles & getting a dated ticket ,,just hoping nothing interrupts my going on the day I choose as they are non refundable (unusable).

Try as I might I can't find anything to spend $100 at Metro or Airmiles.ca right now.
I am hoping to scoop a few last Airmiles next week before Sobeys/Foodland leave.
Then I am down to Metro & Shell but I don't think I will be able to get many Airmiles just using those 2 sponsors.

Off to enjoy a tea on the patio.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Walmart purchase? via Airmilesshop
Does anyone know if
cat litter and cat food would be excluded from Airmiles?
spend $100 get 100 Airmiles?
***Electronics, groceries and video games are excluded. Purchases from Pharmacy, Financial Services, Tires, Optical, Walmart Photo Centre, Gift Cards, Online Gift Cards, and items picked up in store are not eligible for Miles.***
Thanks
Mel

I am thinking it will show up in groceries
too bad
This is what I got when I tried look for cat litter
**Showing 61 results for 
cat litter​ in Grocery


----------



## juniorbugman

So I think I screwed up my order and used my secondary card instead of my card for my air miles shop.  Well I will earn points either way but now I have to find something to buy on my card.   I may order a couple of gift cards from Chapters and the items that I didn't buy this time saving them for another order.   Not a good day.  First I almost placed my order without going through the AirMiles Shops and now I placed it on the wrong card.  I guess I will find out when the points post but when I logged onto that account on my app I had another Carousel of Dreams game to play and I think it was from the shop.   For some reason on my PC my Anti Virus program blocks me from going from the AirMIles Shoppes to the correct web page so I have to use the app and I just figured out that I can log out of one account and log into the other.  I know - duh but I think I was logged onto the wrong account.


----------



## ottawamom

I was thinking there wasn't anything I needed online through AM shops for the 100AM but after reading these posts I think I will pick up a Chapter/Indigo GC and put it aside for Christmas shopping (x3). Last time I was in the store to get a book I remembered thinking that I could do all my Christmas shopping in this one store. Quite a varied selection of gifts. Might just do that. I'll start with one card and wait for it to post.

$120 per card right? (should work)


----------



## bababear_50

Well I got another Metro on the Carousel.
100 Bonus Miles when I spend 40$
Good Oct 20 to Dec 1st
(3 Metro & 1 Red Tag for me so far).

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I I forgot about my little kitten ,,,
so off to Metro I went
Spent $103.84 before Taxes (Kitty Litter & Food),Epsom Salts for me which has gone skyrocketing in price.
I got the 60 Airmiles when I spend $60.00 (My Metro App)
No 100 Airmiles when I spend $100.00 -OPT In Email
No 100 Airmiles when I spend $40.00 Carousel Of Dreams Contest

I guess I'll have to remember this and hunt down those 200 Airmiles at some point.
Now watch me get another Metro suitcase tomorrow,,,,

Off to refit all my solar lights with rechargeable batteries for the up coming season.
Hate changing batteries when my fingers are frozen.
Trying not to take a baggie of batteries to the dump once a month.

Happy Sunday All!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> I I forgot about my little kitten ,,,
> so off to Metro I went
> Spent $103.84 before Taxes (Kitty Litter & Food),Epsom Salts for me which has gone skyrocketing in price.
> I got the 60 Airmiles when I spend $60.00 (My Metro App)
> No 100 Airmiles when I spend $100.00 -OPT In Email
> No 100 Airmiles when I spend $40.00 Carousel Of Dreams Contest
> 
> I guess I'll have to remember this and hunt down those 200 Airmiles at some point.
> Now watch me get another Metro suitcase tomorrow,,,,
> 
> Off to refit all my solar lights with rechargeable batteries for the up coming season.
> Hate changing batteries when my fingers are frozen.
> Trying not to take a baggie of batteries to the dump once a month.
> 
> Happy Sunday All!
> Hugs
> Mel


I think the Carousel of Dreams says it won't show up on the bill and will show up later.


----------



## ottawamom

Those other 100's from Metro will most likely show up after the fact. The opt-in email one within the next 2 or 3 weeks. (It never shows up on the receipt as it comes from AM not Metro) The T&C on the Carousel one might be a few weeks after the end of the promotion.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I think the Carousel of Dreams says it won't show up on the bill and will show up later.





ottawamom said:


> Those other 100's from Metro will most likely show up after the fact. The opt-in email one within the next 2 or 3 weeks. (It never shows up on the receipt as it comes from AM not Metro) The T&C on the Carousel one might be a few weeks after the end of the promotion.


Great to know 
Thanks guys!
So a $103.00 shop and 260 Airmiles is good.
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

juniorbugman said:


> So I think I screwed up my order and used my secondary card instead of my card for my air miles shop.  Well I will earn points either way but now I have to find something to buy on my card.   I may order a couple of gift cards from Chapters and the items that I didn't buy this time saving them for another order.   Not a good day.  First I almost placed my order without going through the AirMiles Shops and now I placed it on the wrong card.  I guess I will find out when the points post but when I logged onto that account on my app I had another Carousel of Dreams game to play and I think it was from the shop.   For some reason on my PC my Anti Virus program blocks me from going from the AirMIles Shoppes to the correct web page so I have to use the app and I just figured out that I can log out of one account and log into the other.  I know - duh but I think I was logged onto the wrong account.


So I was not a dunder head.    I was wrong as the miles just showed up on my primary account and with that I got 2 plays for the Carousel of Dreams.  One was a dud to me and the other was download the Shell App, link your air miles card and get 100 AM.   I did that and now have to wait a couple of weeks for the AMs to show up.   Now I will find something to trigger the offer on my Mom's card.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Great to know
> Thanks guys!
> So a $103.00 shop and 260 Airmiles is good.
> Hugs Mel



Agree with others, both of those offers say "Bonus Miles will not appear on your cash register receipt. Miles will be posted to your collector account 4 to 6 weeks from the date of purchase."  Nice shop!!!


----------



## bababear_50

Between Shell & Metro I seem have generated 4 extra suitcases today.

1. Another spend $40 at Metro get 100 Airmiles ,,well I'm not sure of the rules here,,,can I go and do this again?

2. 100 Bonus Airmiles for connecting my Airmiles card with Shell APP. ( I Linked the cards.)

3 HEEL Boy 20x Points

4. 25 Airmiles

That's it for me.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> Between Shell & Metro I seem have generated 4 extra suitcases today.
> 
> 1. Another spend $40 at Metro get 100 Airmiles ,,well I'm not sure of the rules here,,,can I go and do this again?
> 
> 2. 100 Bonus Airmiles for connecting my Airmiles card with Shell APP. ( I Linked the cards.)
> 
> 3 HEEL Boy 20x Points
> 
> 4. 25 Airmiles
> 
> That's it for me.
> Hugs Mel



I assume your last Metro one is listed as used????  If so, I would certainly think it would work again.  I'm hoping so!  It does however say one Bonus Offer per collector but I'm thinking that means it was a single use coupon.

You did better than I did today, I earned three today and received the Metro app link offer (worth nothing since already linked), Lighting (also useless) and 10 airmiles.

Edit:  I'm a little confused, I felt I had to use the bonus offers I earned by the end of today.  What if you don't see them right away since it's hard to tell when things are going to post?  Perhaps I am incorrect.


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro ones don't show as used as the APP said it takes a few days for Metro to do that.
I"ll call to check out the double spend 40 get 100 Airmiles tomorrow.
I thought you had the length of the Promo to use the suitcase earning (winning) ?

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> My Metro ones don't show as used as the APP said it takes a few days for Metro to do that.
> I"ll call to check out the double spend 40 get 100 Airmiles tomorrow.
> I thought you had the length of the Promo to use the suitcase earning (winning) ?
> 
> Hugs Mel



I was referring to the extra "games to play" once you earn them, if that makes any sense.  I used them all so I can't check but I thought they said  they expire today so I played them right away.  I'm not sure I am correct though.

Good idea on calling.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Has anyone used a 30am when you spend $20 on Metro products?  I am wondering whether "selection premium" includes regular selection.  I recall regular selection qualified in the past pre Christmas promotions when it said selection premium.  I may try tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Monday
Carousel Of Dreams for me today
and it posted into my account right away!
October 24, 2022

CAROUSEL OF DREAMS
+25


----------



## bababear_50

Well I contacted Airmiles and to be honest I think I might know more about Airmiles than her but here goes.
She says yes I can combine offers if the T&C say so ,,,but was *headgey* about this.
Yes if I get another suitcase with spend $40 Metro get 100 Airmiles I can use it,, again headgey...... response again..............
Hmmmmm. 
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I finally joined in and am doing the carousel of winnings.  

I had 4 spins today!

#1 - 25 AM
#2 - 50 AM
#3 - 10X the AM at the Lighting place
#4 - 20X the AM at Heelies?  

I'll take alllllllll the free AM I can.  I hope I can snag some for stores I actually would shop at!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Well I contacted Airmiles and to be honest I think I might know more about Airmiles than her but here goes.
> She says yes I can combine offers if the T&C say so ,,,but was *headgey* about this.
> Yes if I get another suitcase with spend $40 Metro get 100 Airmiles I can use it,, again headgey...... response again..............
> Hmmmmm.
> Mel


T&C say you can combine it with other Airmiles offers so doing the two offers at the same time should work.

One offer coupon per collector # leads me to think that if you get the same offer another time you will only be able to use the offer once.

I am going to see if I can get the T&C to load here


----------



## Days In the Sun

Days In the Sun said:


> I was referring to the extra "games to play" once you earn them, if that makes any sense.  I used them all so I can't check but I thought they said  they expire today so I played them right away.  I'm not sure I am correct though.
> 
> Good idea on calling.



I finally read the fineprint and it says the daily games have to be played the same day, the earned ones can be played anytime up to the end of the promo.


----------



## flower_petals

ottawamom said:


> Those other 100's from Metro will most likely show up after the fact. The opt-in email one within the next 2 or 3 weeks. (It never shows up on the receipt as it comes from AM not Metro) The T&C on the Carousel one might be a few weeks after the end of the promotion.


Thxs for this.  I went today and was a bit upset they weren't on the receipt.


----------



## flower_petals

So apparently, I can't math and I answered the skill question wrong.  It says I can try again but it won't let me.  I've forced stopped, uninstalled and cleared the cache.  Will it reset tomorrow?  This is the first day I've tried to play.


----------



## rella's fan

Did anybody do the Sobeys spend $25 get 100 airmiles for a bunch of different products (I think there was some cereal, Pillsbury products, icing, etc.)?  I can't find the ad and was just wondering what items were included and I think it expires Nov.02, but not sure?


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Rella
I haven't done it yet
Still thinking on it.
Hugs Mel


----------



## rella's fan

that's the one - thanks so much!


----------



## bababear_50

Two quick shops at Shell and Metro today.
Only one extra suitcase posted (I think Shell) , but I believe the web site says it can take up to 72 hrs for the earned suitcases.
Hopefully by tomorrow.
The extra suitcase had a 50$ Red Tag voucher with so many Terms & Conditions it's virtually useless for me.
Oh well.
Keep playing everyone.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Sweet my carousel gave me 2 10 free AirMiles. Up to 50 for the promo. I know it’s like $5. But I’m shocked honestly lol


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> that's the one - thanks so much!


Hi
Just wanted to report back
I went this morning and
picked up 3 honey nut cheerios and one Cinnamon Toast crunch, one Betty Crocker cake mix and one Tin of Grands cinnamon rolls.
Total came to $26.44
I got the 100 Airmiles (posted on receipt)  and I also got an extra 30 Airmiles for buying 3 of the Honey nut cheerios cereal.

Hugs Mel
Edited to add
I buy Clorox bleach cleaner and it has been super crazy priced,
Well I got a couple of bottles for 3.99 each today and 15 bonus Airmiles too.
Oh and the Betty Crocker cake mixes have Airmiles attached to them too if you buy 3-or 4.(can't remember which).$2.49 each


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Sweet my carousel gave me 2 10 free AirMiles. Up to 50 for the promo. I know it’s like $5. But I’m shocked honestly lol


Yep I'm up to 75 free Bonus Airmiles,, I needed gas but decided to wait till tomorrow to get another free game.
Free Airmiles I love.
Hugs Mel


October 25, 2022

CAROUSEL OF DREAMS
+10


October 25, 2022

COCA-COLA OFFER
+10


October 25, 2022

CAROUSEL OF DREAMS
+15


October 25, 2022

CAROUSEL OF DREAMS
+10


----------



## hdrolfe

I've been doing well winning AM, I've won 90 AM so far. I prefer that to the other offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm kinda liking this silly game! I'm up to 115 miles on my main card and 30 on the secondary card. They both have offers for Metro and toss in a couple of heelboy and lighting,  not bad for a few minutes during my commute into Toronto.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
For those looking to top up their Airmiles in these last few days before Foodland & Sobeys say Goodbye .
 My November early food donations.
Sobeys 
51 Betty Crocker Cake Mixes x $2.49 each
= $126.99
total airmiles
------------------- 882 AM

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Several good days in the  pursuit of the mighty miles. I got up a little too early today (Thanks to Mocha singing the song of her people) so I bought the Indigo gift card on the secondary card - confirmed that their system gets confused, card was for $300 and I earned 14 instead of 15, also triggered the 100 bonus miles. Already posted to my account along with the suitcase catch and the 25 miles for using cash miles at Metro

The main card had lots of goodies post as well, hubby did the 3rd fill-up for October to trigger another 50-ish miles, the Metro cash miles, all of the silly suitcases (anyone else let the danged thing run for over a minute before poking at your phone screen ) and the AMEX miles. The best ones however, were triggered by what Arthur's mom and dad call being "napped trapped" on Sunday morning. I took the opportunity to do some surveys while he snoozed on my chest and they did a Costco run. Best feeling in the world, as a grandparent I can just sit and sniff his neck while he sleeps peacefully instead of trying to get things done. 
*


----------



## bababear_50

Yep I am guilty of watching the suitcases float around and around and around before poking one.
LOL
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

All right...how is everyone getting miles on this game?   I've gotten 10 one time.  Everything else has been the multipliers that I'll never use. OK maybe I'll do the Shell one for downloading the app....it's 100 miles.  

Ok, I lied I just looked and I also got 5 miles one day.

DD's account has gotten miles every day.  I think she's up to maybe 70ish.  

What's the secret?  I'd prefer the miles over the Heel Boys or lighting place.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> All right...how is everyone getting miles on this game?   I've gotten 10 one time.  Everything else has been the multipliers that I'll never use. OK maybe I'll do the Shell one for downloading the app....it's 100 miles.
> 
> Ok, I lied I just looked and I also got 5 miles one day.
> 
> DD's account has gotten miles every day.  I think she's up to maybe 70ish.
> 
> What's the secret?  I'd prefer the miles over the Heel Boys or lighting place.


*Dunno, other than like i said above i let the thing just run for at least a minute and then a random poke- don't choose a specific case, just poke*


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> All right...how is everyone getting miles on this game?   I've gotten 10 one time.  Everything else has been the multipliers that I'll never use. OK maybe I'll do the Shell one for downloading the app....it's 100 miles.
> 
> Ok, I lied I just looked and I also got 5 miles one day.
> 
> DD's account has gotten miles every day.  I think she's up to maybe 70ish.
> 
> What's the secret?  I'd prefer the miles over the Heel Boys or lighting place.



I just pick a case, one of the first 4 and then I let it run a little bit. Today I got 10 & 15 AM. I try to pick different colour cases each day. But no idea what works or not! 

I also got that Shell offer but I already have the app so useless to me. And a Heelie one, well two actually. I'd like to get a Metro offer if I don't just get straight miles


----------



## dancin Disney style

Guess I’ll try just letting it run for a bit.


----------



## Days In the Sun

hdrolfe said:


> I just pick a case, one of the first 4 and then I let it run a little bit. Today I got 10 & 15 AM. I try to pick different colour cases each day. But no idea what works or not!
> 
> I also got that Shell offer but I already have the app so useless to me. And a Heelie one, well two actually. I'd like to get a Metro offer if I don't just get straight miles


Under the rules, it says for the Shell offer, if you have already linked your card you’ll get the 100 airmiles. The prize terms say you must be linked on the day they post the points, which is within 6 weeks of the end of the promo.

I believe I’m reading that all correctly lol.


----------



## ottawamom

...and Sobeys leaves with a fizzle. Not much that will compel me to make the drive to Sobeys this week. Here's to next week and the new program. Maybe that will come in with a big bang!


----------



## bababear_50

Same for Foodland,,,, 
Hopefully they (new program), will have some half decent offers to welcome us!
Hugs Mel

P.s. My suitcase had 15 Airmiles this morning.
I'll take it.


----------



## cari12

ottawamom said:


> ...and Sobeys leaves with a fizzle. Not much that will compel me to make the drive to Sobeys this week. Here's to next week and the new program. Maybe that will come in with a big bang!





bababear_50 said:


> Same for Foodland,,,,
> Hopefully they (new program),  have some half decent offers to welcome us!
> Hugs Mel
> 
> P.s. My suitcase had 15 Airmiles this morning.
> I'll take it.


If the West rollout is any indication, the offers are pretty much the same as the AM ones. The first couple of weeks they had spend $100 get 1000 points (= $10 value). 
The only Scene+ points you get are from any offers they have in flyer or in your My Offers, there are no base miles like there was with AM. I honestly thought they would do more to launch the program and we would get “blue Friday”-like offers. 

Because of my BMO MasterCard, BMO MasterCard card linked offers, airmilesshops and the Carousel promo, I am earning much more with AM than Scene+. 
It’s  all gravy and will eventually get me free stuff so I’m ok with it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I had 5 spins today and earned: 10+10+15+15+ 20x at heel boy(?)

DH had only 1 spin: 25 miles

I had no idea what this even was LOL how long has this game been going on?


----------



## bababear_50

Metro opt in email offer
check your email


Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Metro opt in email offer
> check your email
> View attachment 714011
> 
> Hugs Mel



There is an offer in the app (didn't get an email). Mine is spend $60 get 20 AM and spend $80 get 40 AM so I am hoping I get an email with your offer lol. Much better return!


----------



## bababear_50

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I had 5 spins today and earned: 10+10+15+15+ 20x at heel boy(?)
> 
> DH had only 1 spin: 25 miles
> 
> I had no idea what this even was LOL how long has this game been going on?


oct 20th to nov 10th
have fun
hugs mel
playng with the kitten so ---one finger typing here,,,lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm not sure that the 'let her run' tactic was any better....maybe slightly.   I still got another stupid lighting thing but I also got spend $40/100 at Metro.  I can make that happen with ease.

DD's account got ....I forget but it wasn't miles.  

As to Sobeys this week.....I was holding back buying Halloween candy as I knew they usually had a good AM deal.   I probably would have spent $30 so I'll spend the $40 to get the 100 miles.  I might also do the oatmeal deal as a food bank donation.    I might do my whole weeks shop there as the flyer has several good prices on items that I need.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
Upcoming flyer==tomorrow
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1487486?page=3&sourceID=10&position=15
Quick question about this
I am not overly familiar using the APP specials.
So in the morning I check on the APP and save this offer.
Am I able to buy 8 boxes of Prime Chicken or only 2 at the APP price. 2 for $14

Thanks Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Going to get some of those and use my email Metro offer as well.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well those are going on my list, kiddo is obsessed with wings lately (and they cook up so nice in the air fryer). 

I do believe it's one offer/use though, so only good for 2 boxes and not more.


----------



## dancin Disney style

So this morning I got 15 miles and 5 miles.   Today's tactic was to grab a case in the first cycle....so I went with #5.   Then DD's account I did the same thing and since case #5 was 15 miles I grabbed that one again and it was 25 miles. She's at 105 miles so far. 

I also love those Prime chicken products.  We had the broccoli stuffed chicken last night. I've still got 2 boxes in my freezer so not sure I want 2 more but that is a great price.  I really miss the italiano ones.  I too got the email for the spend $70/95 miles.  So I'm going to have to use a lot of brain power today to figure out what offers I have and what I'm going to buy.   Probably mainly meat.  DH cooks his lunches for the week and his meat supplies are low.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Three spins for me today: 25+25+15

I picked the first case each spin LOL  No strategy.

DH only had one spin and got a crappy 5.


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> Upcoming flyer==tomorrow
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1487486?page=3&sourceID=10&position=15
> View attachment 714023Quick question about this
> I am not overly familiar using the APP specials.
> So in the morning I check on the APP and save this offer.
> Am I able to buy 8 boxes of Prime Chicken or only 2 at the APP price. 2 for $14
> 
> Thanks Mel


Only two per collector #. Now if you have a second card go into the app after you activate yours and log into your other card (son's card of course) and activate their offer. You will need to do separate transactions but I have done this many times with a good offer. (omega eggs for 2.99)


----------



## bababear_50

Metro Shop
Picked up my 2 boxes of chicken ,,surprised to see them on sale for $9.99 as they have been as high as 16.49 lately.(Sobeys)
I also picked up alot of frozen snacks like meatballs ,spring rolls , and mini sausage rolls etc for the upcoming holiday.
Total $54.37
Total Airmiles
85
Looking back on this thread pages 1-19 I was a regular Metro shopper for Airmiles...guess I am back there now.(Circle of Life)
Happy Thursday All!
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Hi everyone quick question for you guys regarding the carrousel of dreams contest/promotion. I received get 100 miles when you purchase $40 at Metro. I took a screenshot of this “win” but I am wondering if I need to have a barcode to scan or a coupon code that needs to be entered. Has anyone run into this same reward and what did you do with it?


----------



## bababear_50

Hi 
alohamom​I have gotten 3 of those but can only use it once.(says in the Terms & conditions).
I did the same thing just a screen shot and will chase if I have to later. It doesn't show on the receipt.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Good reminder to screenshot the offers. I just went in to do it and Carousel of Dreams isn't showing up in the app. I'll have to remember to do my screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## cari12

The Save On Foods /BMO card linked offer out west was better than expected. I had an email that the first 2 weeks if I spent $100 I would get 200 AM each week. So I did that. Turns out that was a bonus as there’s also a standard spend $100 get 100 AM so for each of the 2 weeks I got 300 AM for spending $100. Great return!
Until Nov 16, the bonus is only 50 AM for $100 spend each week so would be 150 AM total per week.


----------



## bababear_50

Just a FYI
Sobeys
buy 4 Toothbrushes or 4 Colgate tooth paste get 25 Airmiles
$1.29 each x 4= $5.16 for 25 Airmiles.
Good stocking stuffers. 

Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> The Save On Foods /BMO card linked offer out west was better than expected. I had an email that the first 2 weeks if I spent $100 I would get 200 AM each week. So I did that. Turns out that was a bonus as there’s also a standard spend $100 get 100 AM so for each of the 2 weeks I got 300 AM for spending $100. Great return!
> Until Nov 16, the bonus is only 50 AM for $100 spend each week so would be 150 AM total per week.


Yea! I got mine too - I did two weeks in a row. I bought two $100 iTunes gift cards - net myself 600AM

I burn at least $40/month on apple subscriptions so it’s money I spend anyways - might as well get AM. 

I’m going to hit up each of the next couple of weeks too.


----------



## Eveningsong

bababear_50 said:


> Metro Shop
> Picked up my 2 boxes of chicken ,,surprised to see them on sale for $9.99 as they have been as high as 16.49 lately.(Sobeys)
> I also picked up alot of frozen snacks like meatballs ,spring rolls , and mini sausage rolls etc for the upcoming holiday.
> Total $54.37
> Total Airmiles
> 85
> Looking back on this thread pages 1-19 I was a regular Metro shopper for Airmiles...guess I am back there now.(Circle of Life)
> Happy Thursday All!
> Hugs Mel


----------



## Eveningsong

ottawamom said:


> Good reminder to screenshot the offers. I just went in to do it and Carousel of Dreams isn't showing up in the app. I'll have to remember to do my screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## Eveningsong

alohamom said:


> Hi everyone quick question for you guys regarding the carrousel of dreams contest/promotion. I received get 100 miles when you purchase $40 at Metro. I took a screenshot of this “win” but I am wondering if I need to have a barcode to scan or a coupon code that needs to be entered. Has anyone run into this same reward and what did you do with it?


If you click on the Metro logo in your Metro Prize it will open up a Prize Acknowlegement form. I believe we may have to fill out this form for the suitcase prizes we are using. I discovered it on the Shell app suitcase prize, and filled it out, Perhaps someone can verify with Air Miles if this step is required, or not.


----------



## alohamom

Thank you @Eveningsong


----------



## alohamom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> alohamom​I have gotten 3 of those but can only use it once.(says in the Terms & conditions).
> I did the same thing just a screen shot and will chase if I have to later. It doesn't show on the receipt.
> Hugs Mel



Thanks @bababear_50


----------



## Eveningsong

I was


alohamom said:


> Thanks @bababear_50


When  reading the rules and it appears it is for prizes over 100 air miles


----------



## bababear_50

Eveningsong said:


> If you click on the Metro logo in your Metro Prize it will open up a Prize Acknowlegement form. I believe we may have to fill out this form for the suitcase prizes we are using. I discovered it on the Shell app suitcase prize, and filled it out, Perhaps someone can verify with Air Miles if this step is required, or not.


This is great information,
thanks for sharing
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Is anyone else having difficulty getting Carousel of Dreams to work on the app today. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app and it doesn't show up at the top of the home page for me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had 5 spins today.  
I got 5, 15, 10, 5, 10 with the spins.  I'll take that for doing nothing more than picking a suitcase!


----------



## hdrolfe

I don't know what I didn't get any bonus suitcases for my Metro groceries, maybe they'll come when the AM post? no idea. oh well! I won 10 AM today, I am happy to take it. Plus one I'll never use for heelies or whatever.


----------



## ottawamom

Called AM about my issue. Some collectors are having difficulty playing today. They are aware of the issue and hope to have it fixed by dinnertime. Guess I get to wait...


----------



## cari12

kristabelle13 said:


> Yea! I got mine too - I did two weeks in a row. I bought two $100 iTunes gift cards - net myself 600AM
> 
> I burn at least $40/month on apple subscriptions so it’s money I spend anyways - might as well get AM.
> 
> I’m going to hit up each of the next couple of weeks too.


Good to know about the gift cards. I wasn’t sure if they would work for this so I bought groceries but this week I may buy gift cards for the 150 AM and then do groceries at Freshco which has spend $100 get 1000 Scene+ points.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> Called AM about my issue. Some collectors are having difficulty playing today. They are aware of the issue and hope to have it fixed by dinnertime. Guess I get to wait...


Mines not working either!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I snagged another 30 miles on one account and 10 on the other -- the game is about 1/2 down the page today for me though, not at the very top of app*


----------



## bababear_50

??? 
So does the Airmiles APP. work from Florida?


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Just a FYI
> Sobeys
> buy 4 Toothbrushes or 4 Colgate tooth paste get 25 Airmiles
> $1.29 each x 4= $5.16 for 25 Airmiles.
> Good stocking stuffers.
> 
> Hugs Mel


Darn it....I just left there.  I would have grabbed a few toothbrushes.    I bought $45 worth of Halloween candy, an Ultimate gift card which might end up being dinner tonight, the oatmeal ( kept 2 and donated 4) and a couple of other things.  Walked out with 246 miles.   Tomorrow or later tonight I'll hit Metro and will get at least 195 over there.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> ???
> So does the Airmiles APP. work from Florida?


yes


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> yes




Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, that's assuming it will continue working for you. Mine worked yesterday morning and nothing at all today.

I had to download the app on an old phone to get it to sort of work. I could see the play the game button but then the screen went blank and when I went back and looked again it said I didn't have any plays left. I looked at the awarded offers and new ones were added. Just checked the accounts on my computer and the new AM are posted to the account but that's all I can see.

It's still not working on my main phone. I hope they get this figured out overnight.

Have a great trip.


----------



## kristabelle13

cari12 said:


> Good to know about the gift cards. I wasn’t sure if they would work for this so I bought groceries but this week I may buy gift cards for the 150 AM and then do groceries at Freshco which has spend $100 get 1000 Scene+ points.


Yes! I assumed (and correctly, it seems) that the credit card doesn’t know the items purchased. However, just in case gift card alone triggered some sort of “cash-like” or something transaction - both times I just threw on a couple of groceries - like milk or whatever something small I needed to pick up. But I doubt that made a difference. I’m super pleased with 600AM for $200 - pretty decent return. That probably doesn’t include whatever AM I get for spend on my MC.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Mel, that's assuming it will continue working for you. Mine worked yesterday morning and nothing at all today.
> 
> I had to download the app on an old phone to get it to sort of work. I could see the play the game button but then the screen went blank and when I went back and looked again it said I didn't have any plays left. I looked at the awarded offers and new ones were added. Just checked the accounts on my computer and the new AM are posted to the account but that's all I can see.
> 
> It's still not working on my main phone. I hope they get this figured out overnight.
> 
> Have a great trip.


Thanks for the heads up Hon.
Not leaving till Sunday but I really want as many of those extra Airmiles suitcases as possible.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Hon.
> Not leaving till Sunday but I really want as many of those extra Airmiles suitcases as possible.
> Hugs
> Mel


When I’m out of country I keep my phone in airplane mode and only use WiFi.  I’ve never had an issue checking my miles in the app. Even worked in the DR a couple weeks ago….I’ve been home 3 weeks


----------



## Days In the Sun

App worked fine for me today. Sort of. 6 games played and 5 were heelboy.


----------



## kristabelle13

Days In the Sun said:


> App worked fine for me today. Sort of. 6 games played and 5 were heelboy.


Oh, how lucky. lol


----------



## 40ariel

Oh my! I just discovered the Carousel of Dreams thanks to this thread.  I downloaded the app about a week ago because I thought it said I could earn 50 airmiles for doing so.  However, I have not received those miles, so maybe I misread something.  Anyway, I noticed the Carousel of Dreams on there but didn't know what it was anD unfortunately have not been playing.  However, reading this thread, I thought I would give it a go and earned 50 airmiles (+15+10+15+10) on 4 out of 6 times I was allowed to play.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ottawamom

App is up and working as it should today (hopefully it is for everyone else also). I get an extra bonus play each day thanks to my CC but I haven't received a bonus for my shops at Metro yet. I get that they will be delayed because they only post once a week but I should have seen something by now.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> App is up and working as it should today (hopefully it is for everyone else also). I get an extra bonus play each day thanks to my CC but I haven't received a bonus for my shops at Metro yet. I get that they will be delayed because they only post once a week but I should have seen something by now.


Thant's what I am waiting on is 5 extra bonus plays from Metro ,,,,taking forever.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

40ariel said:


> Oh my! I just discovered the Carousel of Dreams thanks to this thread.  I downloaded the app about a week ago because I thought it said I could earn 50 airmiles for doing so.  However, I have not received those miles, so maybe I misread something.  Anyway, I noticed the Carousel of Dreams on there but didn't know what it was anD unfortunately have not been playing.  However, reading this thread, I thought I would give it a go and earned 50 airmiles (+15+10+15+10) on 4 out of 6 times I was allowed to play.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


Welcome!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Days In the Sun said:


> App worked fine for me today. Sort of. 6 games played and 5 were heelboy.


Dang ,,, I got one of those lighting ones this morning and a 15 Bonus Airmiles one.
Keep trying
Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> ???
> So does the Airmiles APP. work from Florida?


I have been all over the Caribbean in the last 7 days, 7 more to go, and I have had no issues playing.  Unless you count the fact most of the cases are useless, lol.


----------



## mkmommy

40ariel said:


> Oh my! I just discovered the Carousel of Dreams thanks to this thread.  I downloaded the app about a week ago because I thought it said I could earn 50 airmiles for doing so.  However, I have not received those miles, so maybe I misread something.  Anyway, I noticed the Carousel of Dreams on there but didn't know what it was anD unfortunately have not been playing.  However, reading this thread, I thought I would give it a go and earned 50 airmiles (+15+10+15+10) on 4 out of 6 times I was allowed to play.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


You need to go back and there is a section below the game the lists your prizes and then click on the add button and the points are added then.


----------



## mkmommy

I am doing well have gotten 100 points cumulative  ( only be playing a week)
I won Marley Headphone today, have no idea what they are! Hopefully wire earbud would be great as I am always losing mine Apple ones.


----------



## Eveningsong

mkmommy said:


> I am doing well have gotten 100 points cumulative  ( only be playing a week)
> I won Marley Headphone today, have no idea what they are! Hopefully wire earbud would be great as I am always losing mine Apple ones.


Depending on the value of the Headphones you may have to click on the Marley logo in your upacked suitcse and fill out the Prize Acknowledgement form to receive your Headphones.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I had a good one this morning....25 + 25 on my account.  DD's account was only 5 but she's up to 125 miles so far and only 3 of the useless ones.


----------



## 40ariel

mkmommy said:


> You need to go back and there is a section below the game the lists your prizes and then click on the add button and the points are added then.


Thanks! I am able to add the points from the prizes.  I thought I would get 50 airmiles just for downloading the app and logging in, but maybe that is not what they meant!


----------



## tinkerone

My secondary card only gives me one game a day.  Not that it matters, I hadn’t been playing on it till yesterday as I didn’t think about it.  Vacation mood.  By the way, hello from sunny Coco Cay.  Here’s where you can find me…


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I logged into the airmiles account to see how many miles we accumulated over the weekend since we did a little road trip to the city to help /visit the kiddos.   Sigh, we got quite  a few AM (174 AM total for the trip) but we also spent $$$ for fuel and bottled water as well.  

I was also pleasantly surprised to see I could spin 10 times  

I got 3- 5 AM at Lights Canada
         3- 20 AM at heelboy  
25,5,15, and one more 25 AM.  I'll take the 70 AM for doing nothing!!!!  I won't use the other ones.  

BUT, I think I have found some shoes (Sketchers seem to work the best for me) to wear for HOmesense shifts.  So I'll be shopping thorugh the airmiles shop.  Also I need 2 things from Sephora again...so another onling shop!!!  

Little by little, I'll get those miles up!


----------



## dancin Disney style

A short break from Carousel of Progress...oh wait, that's Dreams.

Story time.....

DD's job with DCL is currently being held hostage by the doctor that did her physical.    We thought we found a local doctor to do the paperwork.  Found her through Transport Canada....supposedly has the certification to perform a maritime clearance.  Turned out the Dr didn't have a clue. She was unprepared (even after we emailed all the docs ahead of time) and argumentative.  She took a $200 payment, gave a receipt of $75 but couldn't do the paperwork.    So in a desperate last ditch effort I called the clinic in Montreal that was the only Canadian option that DCL supplied.   This is happening literally hours before I'm going to Punta Cana. I figured that DH still had a week of vacay time so he could take DD to Montreal as soon as we got back. I got the most amazing lady on the phone and she knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about and gives me very detailed info about the whole process.  They have an account to direct bill DCL. She then tells me the earliest appt.  is 4 days later and from there they have daily openings.  I asked if there was a hotel near the clinic as we would be driving in from out of town.  She asks where we live....I tell her and she says, we have a clinic in Toronto.  HOLY COW.  So I book DD an appointment for 5 days later....while I'm still away.  It was a 3 hour process but she was finished and had passed everything they just needed the bloodwork back and the papers would be uploaded to DCL.  

Well, here it gets interesting.   The paperwork was supposed to take, at most, 10 business days.   Why...I don't know.  Everything was filled out and signed while DD was there, and bloodwork only takes 24hrs.  DD called a few days before the 10 days were up to ask for an update.  There was none....they don't answer the phone or emails.  A few days later she gets an email stating that ONE thing on her bloodwork was elevated and she needed to follow up with our doctor.   This info passed along on a Friday afternoon.  I called our doc's office and managed to convince the rude secretary to email all this stuff to the doc so she could see it before Monday....I knew her before she was even my doc.   Monday morning I get an email asking for DD to come in that day.   Turns out the elevated number is so slightly elevated that no doctor would  think anything of it AND it's from a test that is only for alcoholism.  My doc is baffled but she writes a letter confirming that DD is not an alcoholic, never has been and is completely healthy including her liver.  The doctor also sent DD immediately for more blood,  all liver tests......all came back the next day, text book perfect.  The letter my doc wrote was not accepted and they basically sent the same email again asking for more info.  So again today we go to my doctor.  She pulls out the few tests that DD has had over her life which were back in 2009, makes copies for us. She copies the latest blood report and makes copies of her chart notes. Then again writes a letter and this time writes the letter on the email answering each point they asked for.  She then adds a note at the bottom saying that it is highly likely that the number they question is just what DD's normal is. 

From there DD and I get in the car and drive to Toronto to the clinic.  She's totally defeated and I'm a dog with a bone at this point.  We are going to march in that office and demand to see someone face to face.    Joke was on me...neither the Dr or the occupational admin person are in the office today.  I tried to beg the receptionist to do anything she could to expedite this and could they PLEEEEEASE get this finished tomorrow.  I told her DD is about to lose her job as it's now a week past the deadline for the clearance.   She was a nice lady but I doubt that she was going to do anything other than put the papers in the proper inbox.   We left but I will say that I think DD was feeling a little bit better about the whole thing.   So now we wait.


I took DD for a Costco shopping spree right after which naturally lifted her spirits.   LOL....she bought a bunch of things she needs for the ship.   Add in a hotdog with fries and everything is right with the world again.   I feel better purging all that.....thanks and my apologies all at the same time.


Now ...back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## kristabelle13

dancin Disney style said:


> A short break from Carousel of Progress...oh wait, that's Dreams.
> 
> Story time.....
> 
> DD's job with DCL is currently being held hostage by the doctor that did her physical.    We thought we found a local doctor to do the paperwork.  Found her through Transport Canada....supposedly has the certification to perform a maritime clearance.  Turned out the Dr didn't have a clue. She was unprepared (even after we emailed all the docs ahead of time) and argumentative.  She took a $200 payment, gave a receipt of $75 but couldn't do the paperwork.    So in a desperate last ditch effort I called the clinic in Montreal that was the only Canadian option that DCL supplied.   This is happening literally hours before I'm going to Punta Cana. I figured that DH still had a week of vacay time so he could take DD to Montreal as soon as we got back. I got the most amazing lady on the phone and she knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about and gives me very detailed info about the whole process.  They have an account to direct bill DCL. She then tells me the earliest appt.  is 4 days later and from there they have daily openings.  I asked if there was a hotel near the clinic as we would be driving in from out of town.  She asks where we live....I tell her and she says, we have a clinic in Toronto.  HOLY COW.  So I book DD an appointment for 5 days later....while I'm still away.  It was a 3 hour process but she was finished and had passed everything they just needed the bloodwork back and the papers would be uploaded to DCL.
> 
> Well, here it gets interesting.   The paperwork was supposed to take, at most, 10 business days.   Why...I don't know.  Everything was filled out and signed while DD was there, and bloodwork only takes 24hrs.  DD called a few days before the 10 days were up to ask for an update.  There was none....they don't answer the phone or emails.  A few days later she gets an email stating that ONE thing on her bloodwork was elevated and she needed to follow up with our doctor.   This info passed along on a Friday afternoon.  I called our doc's office and managed to convince the rude secretary to email all this stuff to the doc so she could see it before Monday....I knew her before she was even my doc.   Monday morning I get an email asking for DD to come in that day.   Turns out the elevated number is so slightly elevated that no doctor would  think anything of it AND it's from a test that is only for alcoholism.  My doc is baffled but she writes a letter confirming that DD is not an alcoholic, never has been and is completely healthy including her liver.  The doctor also sent DD immediately for more blood,  all liver tests......all came back the next day, text book perfect.  The letter my doc wrote was not accepted and they basically sent the same email again asking for more info.  So again today we go to my doctor.  She pulls out the few tests that DD has had over her life which were back in 2009, makes copies for us. She copies the latest blood report and makes copies of her chart notes. Then again writes a letter and this time writes the letter on the email answering each point they asked for.  She then adds a note at the bottom saying that it is highly likely that the number they question is just what DD's normal is.
> 
> From there DD and I get in the car and drive to Toronto to the clinic.  She's totally defeated and I'm a dog with a bone at this point.  We are going to march in that office and demand to see someone face to face.    Joke was on me...neither the Dr or the occupational admin person are in the office today.  I tried to beg the receptionist to do anything she could to expedite this and could they PLEEEEEASE get this finished tomorrow.  I told her DD is about to lose her job as it's now a week past the deadline for the clearance.   She was a nice lady but I doubt that she was going to do anything other than put the papers in the proper inbox.   We left but I will say that I think DD was feeling a little bit better about the whole thing.   So now we wait.
> 
> 
> I took DD for a Costco shopping spree right after which naturally lifted her spirits.   LOL....she bought a bunch of things she needs for the ship.   Add in a hotdog with fries and everything is right with the world again.   I feel better purging all that.....thanks and my apologies all at the same time.
> 
> 
> Now ...back to our regularly scheduled program.


Oh goodness, what a nightmare!! I’m sorry for you AND daughter! Ughhh just brutal. It’s amazing how complex our world is and the lengths one must go through for things like that! It should be much simpler!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kristabelle13 said:


> Oh goodness, what a nightmare!! I’m sorry for you AND daughter! Ughhh just brutal. It’s amazing how complex our world is and the lengths one must go through for things like that! It should be much simpler!!


You know…I’ll will take some of the blame on this.  When DD first got the info for the physical she showed it to me and the 2 closest options were Montreal and Orlando….nothing even in any US states within a days drive.   I called Orlando thinking maybe we could make it a long weekend. That wasn’t going to work because someone had to come back in a few weeks to pick up the paperwork. So at that point I wanted to call Montreal but DD said no…she had just been there and didn’t want to go back.  So this is where I take the blame….if I had just called then there would have been lots of time to get it done.  I never should have listened to her or google.  At her age it’s a balancing act as to what I help with and what I don’t. 

Last week I told her to email her DCL contact and explain in detail what was happening so that if they knew  maybe they could give her so some slack.  The recruiter answered back and  It didn’t sound terrible so hopefully they can be patient.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> A short break from Carousel of Progress...oh wait, that's Dreams.
> 
> Story time.....
> 
> DD's job with DCL is currently being held hostage by the doctor that did her physical.    We thought we found a local doctor to do the paperwork.  Found her through Transport Canada....supposedly has the certification to perform a maritime clearance.  Turned out the Dr didn't have a clue. She was unprepared (even after we emailed all the docs ahead of time) and argumentative.  She took a $200 payment, gave a receipt of $75 but couldn't do the paperwork.    So in a desperate last ditch effort I called the clinic in Montreal that was the only Canadian option that DCL supplied.   This is happening literally hours before I'm going to Punta Cana. I figured that DH still had a week of vacay time so he could take DD to Montreal as soon as we got back. I got the most amazing lady on the phone and she knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about and gives me very detailed info about the whole process.  They have an account to direct bill DCL. She then tells me the earliest appt.  is 4 days later and from there they have daily openings.  I asked if there was a hotel near the clinic as we would be driving in from out of town.  She asks where we live....I tell her and she says, we have a clinic in Toronto.  HOLY COW.  So I book DD an appointment for 5 days later....while I'm still away.  It was a 3 hour process but she was finished and had passed everything they just needed the bloodwork back and the papers would be uploaded to DCL.
> 
> Well, here it gets interesting.   The paperwork was supposed to take, at most, 10 business days.   Why...I don't know.  Everything was filled out and signed while DD was there, and bloodwork only takes 24hrs.  DD called a few days before the 10 days were up to ask for an update.  There was none....they don't answer the phone or emails.  A few days later she gets an email stating that ONE thing on her bloodwork was elevated and she needed to follow up with our doctor.   This info passed along on a Friday afternoon.  I called our doc's office and managed to convince the rude secretary to email all this stuff to the doc so she could see it before Monday....I knew her before she was even my doc.   Monday morning I get an email asking for DD to come in that day.   Turns out the elevated number is so slightly elevated that no doctor would  think anything of it AND it's from a test that is only for alcoholism.  My doc is baffled but she writes a letter confirming that DD is not an alcoholic, never has been and is completely healthy including her liver.  The doctor also sent DD immediately for more blood,  all liver tests......all came back the next day, text book perfect.  The letter my doc wrote was not accepted and they basically sent the same email again asking for more info.  So again today we go to my doctor.  She pulls out the few tests that DD has had over her life which were back in 2009, makes copies for us. She copies the latest blood report and makes copies of her chart notes. Then again writes a letter and this time writes the letter on the email answering each point they asked for.  She then adds a note at the bottom saying that it is highly likely that the number they question is just what DD's normal is.
> 
> From there DD and I get in the car and drive to Toronto to the clinic.  She's totally defeated and I'm a dog with a bone at this point.  We are going to march in that office and demand to see someone face to face.    Joke was on me...neither the Dr or the occupational admin person are in the office today.  I tried to beg the receptionist to do anything she could to expedite this and could they PLEEEEEASE get this finished tomorrow.  I told her DD is about to lose her job as it's now a week past the deadline for the clearance.   She was a nice lady but I doubt that she was going to do anything other than put the papers in the proper inbox.   We left but I will say that I think DD was feeling a little bit better about the whole thing.   So now we wait.
> 
> 
> I took DD for a Costco shopping spree right after which naturally lifted her spirits.   LOL....she bought a bunch of things she needs for the ship.   Add in a hotdog with fries and everything is right with the world again.   I feel better purging all that.....thanks and my apologies all at the same time.
> 
> 
> Now ...back to our regularly scheduled program.


What a great Mama you are!  Sounds like so much work, some parents would have given up.  Things will work out, I'm sure and she will be so great full she had this opportunity.  
Tell her I look forward to seeing her in February when we are there, wherever she may land.  Now, you go have a great vacation and relax.


----------



## ottawamom

What a time you are having. Please keep us up to date with details as they become available. I want to know how this all ends. My thoughts are with you, fingers crossed it won't be much longer.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> What a time you are having. Please keep us up to date with details as they become available. I want to know how this all ends. My thoughts are with you, fingers crossed it won't be much longer.


It's like a soap opera now.  All we need is an affair and a secret child


----------



## Donald - my hero

*once i have acess to a computer instead of just my phone I'll dig a bit deeper but it looks like for JUST ontario residents there's an offer for the month of November to get 10x base miles at any partners and online shopping portal as well. Opt in either thru the app or the website *


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *once i have acess to a computer instead of just my phone I'll dig a bit deeper but it looks like for JUST ontario residents there's an offer for the month of November to get 10x base miles at any partners and online shopping portal as well. Opt in either thru the app or the website *
> 
> View attachment 715456
> View attachment 715457


That’s a good one!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for posting that Jacqueline. I opted in on all the cards I have pin codes for. Every AM counts.


----------



## ottawamom

All my bonus plays appeared today. Took a while to play them all. Mostly 15AM/play. Racked up a bunch of AM which is good.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got two bonus plays for my Metro shop from last week that posted today. Won 45 AM in opening suitcases which was nice. Slowly going up.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I got a nice surprise today....750 miles in my account for Amex travel redemption benefit.  Does anyone know what that is?  


AND...........
Drum roll.......
DD got her clearance. FINALLY!  She said it came late yesterday but she hadn't checked her email.  They also called this morning to tell her that she had to come and pick up the hardcopy or they could mail it for $25.  She's excited again.   OMG...she leaves next week so I guess there will be some work/travel details soon.  She goes to Orlando for 6 days for fittings and admin stuff.  She's hoping for a free day while she's in Orlando so she can go to MK or at the very least a few hours to go to DS.   After that they have rehearsals and a 2 week stint on the ship for training.  Home for Christmas and then gone to the ship for 3 months.

I'm feeling more positive about getting to go on the ship too.  There are more options at the lower price....4 different weeks and 3 room categories that are at my price limit.  For a while there was only one option so I thought we might not get to go.  Even at the lowest price point the cruise only is going to be over $4000 CAD....inside, guaranteed category.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> I got a nice surprise today....750 miles in my account for Amex travel redemption benefit.  Does anyone know what that is?
> 
> 
> AND...........
> Drum roll.......
> DD got her clearance. FINALLY!  She said it came late yesterday but she hadn't checked her email.  They also called this morning to tell her that she had to come and pick up the hardcopy or they could mail it for $25.  She's excited again.   OMG...she leaves next week so I guess there will be some work/travel details soon.  She goes to Orlando for 6 days for fittings and admin stuff.  She's hoping for a free day while she's in Orlando so she can go to MK or at the very least a few hours to go to DS.   After that they have rehearsals and a 2 week stint on the ship for training.  Home for Christmas and then gone to the ship for 3 months.
> 
> I'm feeling more positive about getting to go on the ship too.  There are more options at the lower price....4 different weeks and 3 room categories that are at my price limit.  For a while there was only one option so I thought we might not get to go.  Even at the lowest price point the cruise only is going to be over $4000 CAD....inside, guaranteed category.


So glad it has worked out! And glad you are finding a cruise at your price point. How exciting to see your daughter working on a ship!


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> So glad it has worked out! And glad you are finding a cruise at your price point. How exciting to see your daughter working on a ship!


LOL....not at all my price point.   I think it's way over priced.   I can go to a luxury AI for 10 days for less than what this will cost.   I'm going to hold off until after DD gets meeting some other people to see what their opinions are of her being able to snag a crew deal.   There is an option but she has to be onboard 30 days before she can apply to have a guest. Then it's dependent on getting approval and cabins being available.  She will be sharing a cabin but if she wasn't then she could have a family member stay in her cabin.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I got a nice surprise today....750 miles in my account for Amex travel redemption benefit.  Does anyone know what that is?
> 
> 
> AND...........
> Drum roll.......
> DD got her clearance. FINALLY!



*I had the same dump into my account about 2 months after booking flights to Orlando and just figured there was some promo happening (maybe still going on?) that I hadn't paid any attention to whenever AM mentioned it. I'll happily take the miles 

So happy to hear your daughter's saga has finally wrapped up, it was like reading a plot to a TV movie!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had the same dump into my account about 2 months after booking flights to Orlando and just figured there was some promo happening (maybe still going on?) that I hadn't paid any attention to whenever AM mentioned it. I'll happily take the miles
> 
> So happy to hear your daughter's saga has finally wrapped up, it was like reading a plot to a TV movie!*


So I Googled and the 750 miles come from an Amex deal. If you redeem miles for a vacation package or flight  but also pay a portion with your Amex you get 25% of the miles used up to a max of 750.  I think only once per year.


It really is a saga.....still not fully wrapped up.  Now she's having issues uploading her docs to the site that DCL uses.  She gets one page on and then it says she's missing something.   She has tried 4 times.  Right now she thinks it's all there but is waiting for the confirmation.   Honestly....what more???    Anyway, tomorrow I'm leaving work early to take her to get the hardcopies and then to Shoppers (20X day) to get all the items on her packing list.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> It really is a saga.....still not fully wrapped up. Now she's having issues uploading her docs to the site that DCL uses. She gets one page on and then it says she's missing something. She has tried 4 times. Right now she thinks it's all there but is waiting for the confirmation. Honestly....what more??? Anyway, tomorrow I'm leaving work early to take her to get the hardcopies and then to Shoppers (20X day) to get all the items on her packing list.


All of this extra leg work, headaches and stress will be worth it's weight in gold.  This is experience for her will be such a highlight of her life!!!!!  I am so excited for her and for you to get to watch her as she gets the amazing opportunity path in her life right now!!!!!  I can't wait to hear more about it!!!!


----------



## flower_petals

So I have these offers.
10x partner spend (will shop Metro) (Am offer)
100am on a $40 spend (carrisal prize)
And a 80am on $80 spend.( Metro) (Am offer)
All say can be combined. So if $80 is my max spend, it should trigger all 3 offers, right?
Thxs in advance


----------



## Days In the Sun

flower_petals said:


> So I have these offers.
> 10x partner spend (will shop Metro) (Am offer)
> 100am on a $40 spend (carrisal prize)
> And a 80am on $80 spend.( Metro) (Am offer)
> All say can be combined. So if $80 is my max spend, it should trigger all 3 offers, right?
> Thxs in advance


 
Lucky you! If you are in Ontario you could spend $15 more and add the flyer promo spend $95 get 95 airmiles. Also, if you shop by tomorrow you will be generating at least one game play.


----------



## Debbie

I have been out of the country for more than a month. What is this 'game play' that everyone seems to be talking about?


----------



## flower_petals

Debbie said:


> I have been out of the country for more than a month. What is this 'game play' that everyone seems to be talking about?


Welcome back. On the air miles app. Update if you don't see it. Open suitcases for various prizes


----------



## Debbie

flower_petals said:


> Welcome back. On the air miles app. Update if you don't see it. Open suitcases for various prizes


Thanks. I went and was able to play 8 times. Do the points that you accumulate from the game expire December 1? Use 'em or lose 'em???


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> Thanks. I went and was able to play 8 times. Do the points that you accumulate from the game expire December 1? Use 'em or lose 'em???



You just have to redeem them (click accept or something like that?) to have them added. Then they are there.


----------



## bababear_50

I'm HOME!!
LOOK WHAT I WON
So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!

Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National

Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel



Oh so awesome!  I was really hoping someone here would win something big!  

I think the heelboy offers ended two days ago (I assume since I usually get about 30% of my "wins" as heelboy) so maybe now the big prizes come out.  Fingers crossed for more big wins here!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel


So what, I got 5 air miles.  Lol.

Congratulations.  Glad someone in the group got something good.


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel


Yay!! Congratulations, Mel! 

I feel like our whole Dis team wins when one of us wins something.


----------



## bababear_50

No trip report because as of last night I was all about I hate WestJet ,,,,,,,,,,, long story short ,,,, bag drop at WestJet took over an hour and half in a line up.
All bag check in kiosks broken,,, only 2 computers working ,,not enough staff.

Orlando Security check had 2 people screening for everyone,,, many flights delayed and cancelled.
Customs people said they don't have the staff.

Took over an hour to get through,,,,, as I am at gate 90 ,,, needing to get to gate 95 they say last call for my flight,,,,,, everyone starts running,,,,,,,,,
I start running in my Birkenstocks ,,, new suitcase doesn't keep up with me .... I rolll to the left ,,, over my ankle goes and I hit the floor.

Barely walking I make it to board the plane cause I am CANADIAN and not missing this flight.
 I sat with an ice pack on my ankle the entire flight. (And a shot with Advil).
They took me off the plane in a wheelchair and skipped the (mile long) customs walk via an elevator system.
I got outside of Pearson Airport and sat on a bench and had a good old cry,,,,
Never have I been so HAPPY to be home!!

Guess who will be flying carry on ONLY next trip!

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> No trip report because as of last night I was all about I hate WestJet ,,,,,,,,,,, long story short ,,,, bag drop at WestJet took over an hour and half in a line up.
> All bag check in kiosks broken,,, only 2 computers working ,,not enough staff.
> 
> Orlando Security check had 2 people screening for everyone,,, many flights delayed and cancelled.
> Customs people said they don't have the staff.
> 
> Took over an hour to get through,,,,, as I am at gate 90 ,,, needing to get to gate 95 they say last call for my flight,,,,,, everyone starts running,,,,,,,,,
> I start running in my Birkenstocks ,,, new suitcase doesn't keep up with me .... I rolll to the left ,,, over my ankle goes and I hit the floor.
> 
> Barely walking I make it to board the plane cause I am CANADIAN and not missing this flight.
> I sat with an ice pack on my ankle the entire flight. (And a shot with Advil).
> They took me off the plane in a wheelchair and skipped the (mile long) customs walk via an elevator system.
> I got outside of Pearson Airport and sat on a bench and had a good old cry,,,,
> Never have I been so HAPPY to be home!!
> 
> Guess who will be flying carry on ONLY next trip!
> 
> Hugs Mel


Sorry to hear that, hope the ankle feels better.
We are sitting at the Fort Lauderdale airport right now waiting on WestJet.  Our 6:30 flight was moved to 7:20, I hope it goes.  The flight with WestJet that was to leave three hours ago to Calgary just got cancelled.  Those folks are scrambling.  It’s a bit of a mess right now.  Glad we have no kids with us.  Who knows if we will get home tonight.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope the ankle feels better.
> We are sitting at the Fort Lauderdale airport right now waiting on WestJet.  Our 6:30 flight was moved to 7:20, I hope it goes.  The flight with WestJet that was to leave three hours ago to Calgary just got cancelled.  Those folks are scrambling.  It’s a bit of a mess right now.  Glad we have no kids with us.  Who knows if we will get home tonight.


Tinkerone Hon
I am sending you good positive thoughts !!
Try to stay positive .
Hope you make it home tonight.
Hugs Mel


----------



## nicynot

Hey guys!
If I get WDW tickets and universal tickets through airmiles, do I have to wait for something physical in the mail, or can I link tickets via a confirmation number in an email?
Impatiently waiting for the US border to open up to ALL, but I fear it’ll happen last minute and I won’t have time for mailers to get here


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> No trip report because as of last night I was all about I hate WestJet ,,,,,,,,,,, long story short ,,,, bag drop at WestJet took over an hour and half in a line up.
> All bag check in kiosks broken,,, only 2 computers working ,,not enough staff.
> 
> Orlando Security check had 2 people screening for everyone,,, many flights delayed and cancelled.
> Customs people said they don't have the staff.
> 
> Took over an hour to get through,,,,, as I am at gate 90 ,,, needing to get to gate 95 they say last call for my flight,,,,,, everyone starts running,,,,,,,,,
> I start running in my Birkenstocks ,,, new suitcase doesn't keep up with me .... I rolll to the left ,,, over my ankle goes and I hit the floor.
> 
> Barely walking I make it to board the plane cause I am CANADIAN and not missing this flight.
> I sat with an ice pack on my ankle the entire flight. (And a shot with Advil).
> They took me off the plane in a wheelchair and skipped the (mile long) customs walk via an elevator system.
> I got outside of Pearson Airport and sat on a bench and had a good old cry,,,,
> Never have I been so HAPPY to be home!!
> 
> Guess who will be flying carry on ONLY next trip!
> 
> Hugs Mel


Sorry to hear about your troubles but did you go hog wild and buy out the craft stores?


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles but did you go hog wild and buy out the craft stores?


I skipped Hobby Lobby , but did do Michaels.
I also checked Target, dollar store, Ross, Marshalls and Walmart.
 My experience this time around was *supply issues* seems to be effecting our friends down south too. 
For clothing I found nothing and actually came home with nothing new other than some cute Starbucks reusable cups and some Grinch chocolate Hershey kisses that I plan to use for a craft/gift. I did find a few toys for my kitten. Oh well ,,,,,, it only means I will have to go back again.

Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

nicynot said:


> Hey guys!
> If I get WDW tickets and universal tickets through airmiles, do I have to wait for something physical in the mail, or can I link tickets via a confirmation number in an email?
> Impatiently waiting for the US border to open up to ALL, but I fear it’ll happen last minute and I won’t have time for mailers to get here


Hi
I am not the best at explaining things but will try.

Using your Airmiles you can buy the tickets through their website BUT it is now
Redtag.ca that is handling the transaction.

Log into your Airmiles account
Go to Travel
Go to Travel Products and click on US Parks

They will be e tickets sent via email.
 They will be DATE specific.
They expire.

I printed an actual copy of my email.

Hope that helps a bit.

Regards
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel


That's a great prize!   Since you are unhappy with it....I'll trade you my 10 miles that I got today.


----------



## hdrolfe

Did anyone else forget about the time change? I won 10 am yesterday and 10 more today. 

My son tested positive for covid last week and now I have it. At least I was able to order some stuff from rexall on door dash. I do like being able to get stuff delivered. Wish I could earn AM on my deliveries. Oh well. Now for a nap.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> No trip report because as of last night I was all about I hate WestJet ,,,,,,,,,,, long story short ,,,, bag drop at WestJet took over an hour and half in a line up.
> All bag check in kiosks broken,,, only 2 computers working ,,not enough staff.
> 
> Orlando Security check had 2 people screening for everyone,,, many flights delayed and cancelled.
> Customs people said they don't have the staff.
> 
> Took over an hour to get through,,,,, as I am at gate 90 ,,, needing to get to gate 95 they say last call for my flight,,,,,, everyone starts running,,,,,,,,,
> I start running in my Birkenstocks ,,, new suitcase doesn't keep up with me .... I rolll to the left ,,, over my ankle goes and I hit the floor.
> 
> Barely walking I make it to board the plane cause I am CANADIAN and not missing this flight.
> I sat with an ice pack on my ankle the entire flight. (And a shot with Advil).
> They took me off the plane in a wheelchair and skipped the (mile long) customs walk via an elevator system.
> I got outside of Pearson Airport and sat on a bench and had a good old cry,,,,
> Never have I been so HAPPY to be home!!
> 
> Guess who will be flying carry on ONLY next trip!
> 
> Hugs Mel


yikes....I hope your ankle is ok now.

Pretty much what you describe at MCO is what has been the situation for a loooong time now.  The kiosks have barely been working for years....unless you are flying with Southwest, theirs seem to always work.  I think we were in the bag drop line back in June for a good 30 minutes or more and we were close to the front of the line.  Some people managed to get bag tags from the kiosks but no boarding passes and other people had the opposite. My DD had the same experience in May.  In January the kiosks worked but the printing was all smeared so totally useless.   Security has been a disaster for years too.  I think our shortest wait in the last 6-7 years has been 30 minutes.  LOL....then there was the time that the fake-o-rail stopped working.

Just a tip for everyone.  Federal law prohibits a flight from taking off with luggage but no matching passenger.  So if you checked a bag but have not boarded the plane they have to either find you and get you in your seat or pull your luggage off the plane.  Pulling bags off is the very last resort.    So no need to run...just walk quickly.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> yikes....I hope your ankle is ok now.
> 
> Pretty much what you describe at MCO is what has been the situation for a loooong time now.  The kiosks have barely been working for years....unless you are flying with Southwest, theirs seem to always work.  I think we were in the bag drop line back in June for a good 30 minutes or more and we were close to the front of the line.  Some people managed to get bag tags from the kiosks but no boarding passes and other people had the opposite. My DD had the same experience in May.  In January the kiosks worked but the printing was all smeared so totally useless.   Security has been a disaster for years too.  I think our shortest wait in the last 6-7 years has been 30 minutes.  LOL....then there was the time that the fake-o-rail stopped working.
> 
> Just a tip for everyone.  Federal law prohibits a flight from taking off with luggage but no matching passenger.  So if you checked a bag but have not boarded the plane they have to either find you and get you in your seat or pull your luggage off the plane.  Pulling bags off is the very last resort.    So no need to run...just walk quickly.


Now she tells me....lol....lol
For 27 years I have been saying multiple times a day  WALK ,,, No Running!
Ah I learn something new everyday!
Thanks Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Did anyone else forget about the time change? I won 10 am yesterday and 10 more today.
> 
> My son tested positive for covid last week and now I have it. At least I was able to order some stuff from rexall on door dash. I do like being able to get stuff delivered. Wish I could earn AM on my deliveries. Oh well. Now for a nap.


Ah Hon 
Try to stay well rested & hydrated. Yeah my sister called me and her daughter is sick (Hubby in Mexico) so I hobbled to the car with a baggie of stuff and drove to her house.
Stayed in the car with a mask on and handed over my goodie bag. 
(Throat sooth tea, Hot Neo Citran lemon drink, Strepsil throat drops and a few cans of Swiss Chalet chicken & Rice soup.)
I love being able to order stuff in an pinch from Amazon, Door Dash too!
Take good care of yourself.

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ah Hon
> Try to stay well rested & hydrated. Yeah my sister called me and her daughter is sick (Hubby in Mexico) so I hobbled to the car with a baggie of stuff and drove to her house.
> Stayed in the car with a mask on and handed over my goodie bag.
> (Throat sooth tea, Hot Neo Citran lemon drink, Strepsil throat drops and a few cans of Swiss Chalet chicken & Rice soup.)
> I love being able to order stuff in an pinch from Amazon, Door Dash too!
> Take good care of yourself.
> 
> Hugs Mel



I hope you had a good trip until the coming home bit. 
I am very glad of all the convenience available to us now, being able to order delivery of pretty much everything is super convenient. Tea, that's a good idea! Everything tastes very odd  It's like certain flavours are missing, but I still get a few so it's all just not right. Hopefully that clears up sooner than later! But rest and hydrated are top of the list. I guess it was a matter of time before it was brought home. Problem today, I can't tell if I have a fever or it's just crazy hot outside. How is it 20 on Nov 6th?


----------



## Disney Addicted

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel



Congratulations!!!    I hope your ankle is healing!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

From reading experiences here, so glad we decided on carry-on luggage for our trip in 20 DAYS!!!! woohoo!


----------



## bababear_50

Hope you are starting to feel a bit better today Heather.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!


That is awesome!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It couldn't have gone to a nicer person.  It's great that someone from our little group here won such a fantastic prize!  Where are you planning to go to use that????????????????  


hdrolfe said:


> My son tested positive for covid last week and now I have it. At least I was able to order some stuff from rexall on door dash. I do like being able to get stuff delivered. Wish I could earn AM on my deliveries. Oh well. Now for a nap.


Get better soon!  Hopefully it doesn't take you too long to recover from it.  


dancin Disney style said:


> Just a tip for everyone. Federal law prohibits a flight from taking off with luggage but no matching passenger. So if you checked a bag but have not boarded the plane they have to either find you and get you in your seat or pull your luggage off the plane. Pulling bags off is the very last resort. So no need to run...just walk quickly.


That is good to know.  So I'm guessing that we didn't have to do the 3 miles sprint we did in Toronto connecting to Orlando in February at  6:20 AM   After taking the red eye from Edmonton to Toronto connecting to the morning flight to Orlando, we were a mess.  Thank goodness we didn't need a bathroom break - because there was zero time with waiting inline to get through customs in Toronto then the sprint to catch out plane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We were the last ones on the plane.  After we got on...the door shut and they were pulling away from the gate by the time we were sitting in our seats.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is awesome!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It couldn't have gone to a nicer person.  It's great that someone from our little group here won such a fantastic prize!  Where are you planning to go to use that????????????????
> 
> Get better soon!  Hopefully it doesn't take you too long to recover from it.
> 
> That is good to know.  So I'm guessing that we didn't have to do the 3 miles sprint we did in Toronto connecting to Orlando in February at  6:20 AM   After taking the red eye from Edmonton to Toronto connecting to the morning flight to Orlando, we were a mess.  Thank goodness we didn't need a bathroom break - because there was zero time with waiting inline to get through customs in Toronto then the sprint to catch out plane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We were the last ones on the plane.  After we got on...the door shut and they were pulling away from the gate by the time we were sitting in our seats.


Hmmmm.... I am thinking Universal Orlando OR Universal Orlando...lol
Just no sprinting in the Airport for me....lol
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Hmmmm.... I am thinking Universal Orlando OR Universal Orlando...lol
> Just no sprinting in the Airport for me....lol
> Hugs Hon


Love it, love it, LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!  

I'm still soooo happy for you!!!!!  I would love to see a little trip report hit the Universal boards


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone in Ontario needs to do some online shopping this week is the perfect time to get clicking! You'll get the 10x the miles PLUS the airmilesshops has a 7x miles SITEWIDE coupled with a bunch of stores having their own multipliers running, meaning you can get a lot of miles. If you're strategic about it you could save some money as well since a lot of stores have already started their Black Friday sales.

I need an adapter for the Surface to use when we go to a hotel and I can either buy it thru Amazon (and question if it falls under an allowed category) OR get it from Dell and earn more miles:*

*Cost is $69.99*
*Base miles -3*
*Airmiles 10x bonus - 27 (can't earn the base miles more than once)*
*Online site 7x bonus - 18 (same as above)*
*Dell 3x bonus - 6 miles (same as above)*
*Total miles snagged = 54 pretty darned close to 1:1 which is hard for online shopping!*
*Off I go to do some research on microwaves since ours died while I was making my dinner last night. Hubby's out of town with our only car until late tomorrow evening and I can't carry that home on the GO train *


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I'm HOME!!
> LOOK WHAT I WON
> So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Airmiles Carousel Of Dreams!!
> 
> Dream Reward$500 West Jet flight voucher‡$50025National
> 
> Hugs Mel


Congrats! Enjoy!!

All I have been getting is 5 AM.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone in Ontario needs to do some online shopping this week is the perfect time to get clicking! You'll get the 10x the miles PLUS the airmilesshops has a 7x miles SITEWIDE coupled with a bunch of stores having their own multipliers running, meaning you can get a lot of miles. If you're strategic about it you could save some money as well since a lot of stores have already started their Black Friday sales.
> 
> I need an adapter for the Surface to use when we go to a hotel and I can either buy it thru Amazon (and question if it falls under an allowed category) OR get it from Dell and earn more miles:*
> 
> *Cost is $69.99*
> *Base miles -3*
> *Airmiles 10x bonus - 27 (can't earn the base miles more than once)*
> *Online site 7x bonus - 18 (same as above)*
> *Dell 3x bonus - 6 miles (same as above)*
> *Total miles snagged = 54 pretty darned close to 1:1 which is hard for online shopping!*
> *Off I go to do some research on microwaves since ours died while I was making my dinner last night. Hubby's out of town with our only car until late tomorrow evening and I can't carry that home on the GO train *


Thanks
I just put through a small order via Well.ca
Epsom salts is so expensive everywhere and I need it for my skin especially in the dry cold winter months.
I's on sale via Well.ca
Plus I earn Be Well points (double dipping).5,000 Points.

I think I will get 2 base Airmiles  (subtotal $50.43)
but that's X 10 right?
So 20 Airmiles I think
Will I also get another 14 Airmiles?
Online shopping is something I do only occasionally.

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks
> I just put through a small order via Well.ca
> Epsom salts is so expensive everywhere and I need it for my skin especially in the dry cold winter months.
> I's on sale via Well.ca
> Plus I earn Be Well points (double dipping).5,000 Points.
> 
> I think I will get 2 base Airmiles  (subtotal $50.43)
> but that's X 10 right?
> So 20 Airmiles I think
> Will I also get another 14 Airmiles?
> Online shopping is something I do only occasionally.
> 
> Thanks
> Hugs Mel


*You only earn the base miles once -- so the 2 miles get taken off each bonus set:
2 base
18 bonus (10 times minus the 2 base)
12 (7 times minus the 2 base)
Total miles = 32, pretty good haul for online, not "Blue Friday" good but online good*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *You only earn the base miles once -- so the 2 miles get taken off each bonus set:
> 2 base
> 18 bonus (10 times minus the 2 base)
> 12 (7 times minus the 2 base)
> Total miles = 32, pretty good haul for online, not "Blue Friday" good but online good*


Thanks for the help


Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *If anyone in Ontario needs to do some online shopping this week is the perfect time to get clicking! You'll get the 10x the miles PLUS the airmilesshops has a 7x miles SITEWIDE coupled with a bunch of stores having their own multipliers running, meaning you can get a lot of miles. If you're strategic about it you could save some money as well since a lot of stores have already started their Black Friday sales.
> 
> I need an adapter for the Surface to use when we go to a hotel and I can either buy it thru Amazon (and question if it falls under an allowed category) OR get it from Dell and earn more miles:*
> 
> *Cost is $69.99*
> *Base miles -3*
> *Airmiles 10x bonus - 27 (can't earn the base miles more than once)*
> *Online site 7x bonus - 18 (same as abov*
> *Dell 3x bonus - 6 miles (same as above)*
> *Total miles snagged = 54 pretty darned close to 1:1 which is hard for online shopping!*
> *Off I go to do some research on microwaves since ours died while I was making my dinner last night. Hubby's out of town with our only car until late tomorrow evening and I can't carry that home on the GO train  *


That's mighty tempting.   DD 'wants' a new phone before she leaves and I'm wanting to get a new one with a plan so that I can cut out the landline.  In our house we are all on prepaid and have been for many years.  I'm really unsure what to do for DD in particular.  I want her to have phone and data while she's away.  I can't decide if I should buy her a phone outright or add it on a plan.  Of course she wants the  IPhone 14 Pro Max which is hard to come by right now and nearly $2000.   That would be a lot of miles though wouldn't it.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Did anyone else forget about the time change? I won 10 am yesterday and 10 more today.
> 
> My son tested positive for covid last week and now I have it. At least I was able to order some stuff from rexall on door dash. I do like being able to get stuff delivered. Wish I could earn AM on my deliveries. Oh well. Now for a nap.


Let me know via PM if you need anything that you can't have delivered. I'd be happy to pick it up and drop it off at your house. (I'm just inside the greenbelt, so not too far away)


----------



## tinkerone

Yup, tested positive for Covid yesterday, DH tested positive today.  Yesterday was rough for me but I'm much better today.  
DH always says take the good from the bad so the good in this is that I learned how to online shop at Metro.  Since we just got home and we need groceries, I can't physically walk into the store, I placed an order for $97, it might have included a few bags of cookies to get there but the point is I did get there  .
So, if I am getting this right, I have a spend $40 get 100 through the AM's luggage thingy.  Then Metro has a spend $95 get 95.  The order showed that I received 54 AM's just for the order of products.  
100 + 95 + 54 = 249.  Hope it works out, if not oh well.  I didn't have to go into the store so that's a plus.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Yup, tested positive for Covid yesterday, DH tested positive today.  Yesterday was rough for me but I'm much better today.
> DH always says take the good from the bad so the good in this is that I learned how to online shop at Metro.  Since we just got home and we need groceries, I can't physically walk into the store, I placed an order for $97, it might have included a few bags of cookies to get there but the point is I did get there  .
> So, if I am getting this right, I have a spend $40 get 100 through the AM's luggage thingy.  Then Metro has a spend $95 get 95.  The order showed that I received 54 AM's just for the order of products.
> 100 + 95 + 54 = 249.  Hope it works out, if not oh well.  I didn't have to go into the store so that's a plus.


Sending Healing Hugs your way.
Thinking of you.
Great idea ordering on line.... we Airmilers always figure out a way to get a few Miles.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> Yup, tested positive for Covid yesterday, DH tested positive today.  Yesterday was rough for me but I'm much better today.
> DH always says take the good from the bad so the good in this is that I learned how to online shop at Metro.  Since we just got home and we need groceries, I can't physically walk into the store, I placed an order for $97, it might have included a few bags of cookies to get there but the point is I did get there  .
> So, if I am getting this right, I have a spend $40 get 100 through the AM's luggage thingy.  Then Metro has a spend $95 get 95.  The order showed that I received 54 AM's just for the order of products.
> 100 + 95 + 54 = 249.  Hope it works out, if not oh well.  I didn't have to go into the store so that's a plus.



Sorry you have it too! I found Metro online at first gives weird airmiles amounts but they do all post how they should in the end, so you should be good to get them all.


----------



## bababear_50

Two things I love about Metro..
they offer email receipts
and they have great customer service people.

Early look at Ontario Metro flyer
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-10-to-162/all



Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Two things I love about Metro..
> they offer email receipts
> and they have great customer service people.
> 
> Early look at Ontario Metro flyer
> https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/metro-on-flyer-november-10-to-162/all
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


There is a guy at my Metro who can literally fix any problem and he seems to not even have to think about it.   And...he has the most beautiful face.   Last time I had an AM problem he fixed it for me and then leaned over to me, put his hand on my arm and said my name is Mark, I'm always here.  I said to him, you're in trouble now because every time I'm here I'm going to call you by name....and I do.  He laughed.


Is anyone else constantly getting 5 miles on the carousel?  


And I'm looking for some advise.   I've been awake since 4am thinking (maybe worrying) about DD going away this week.  She has an itinerary, if anyone wants to hear the details.   Anyhow, I'm thinking that I don't want her going without a phone that is going to work everywhere. As I said we are prepaid users which don't work outside of Canada...it becomes a WiFi only device.   I've been reading the sim card thread but I'm not techie enough to deal with that.  Should I run out after work and get her a plan for her phone?  It occurred to me that I could get her the new  phone she wants if she's ok with that being her Christmas present.


----------



## rella's fan

Hi everybody, I have never shopped at Metro but I got 2 coupons through the pick a suitcase promotion that says "spend $40 and get 100 miles"  I don't see a barcode or anything?  Do I need to print anything out, has anyone else used this one?


----------



## Etch

If you tap on the prize it brings up a screen to "claim it" where you fill in your info.  Not sure if this step is necessary or not but I did it anyway.

I have since spent $40 at Metro two days ago.  I'm guessing it will take a long time to post.  Maybe not until the end of the promotion.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Is anyone else constantly getting 5 miles on the carousel?


Yup on all 3 accounts and every day for the last few days.  I got 5 plays today on one of the cards and you guessed it all 5 suitcases were 5 air miles.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> There is a guy at my Metro who can literally fix any problem and he seems to not even have to think about it.   And...he has the most beautiful face.   Last time I had an AM problem he fixed it for me and then leaned over to me, put his hand on my arm and said my name is Mark, I'm always here.  I said to him, you're in trouble now because every time I'm here I'm going to call you by name....and I do.  He laughed.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else constantly getting 5 miles on the carousel?
> 
> 
> And I'm looking for some advise.   I've been awake since 4am thinking (maybe worrying) about DD going away this week.  She has an itinerary, if anyone wants to hear the details.   Anyhow, I'm thinking that I don't want her going without a phone that is going to work everywhere. As I said we are prepaid users which don't work outside of Canada...it becomes a WiFi only device.   I've been reading the sim card thread but I'm not techie enough to deal with that.  Should I run out after work and get her a plan for her phone?  It occurred to me that I could get her the new  phone she wants if she's ok with that being her Christmas present.


Check into how well a cell service will work on the ship. Depending on who you are with it can be very expensive. Now if you are thinking of her just using wifi to chat with you when she's on the ship that is more manageable. She would only need to use cell service when on dry land. You might want to look and see if your prepaid provider has a postpaid plan. Postpaid plans will work with roaming in the US. (I am with Koodo prepaid, it also doesn't work in the US, but Koodo (bill me plan) works in the US for $X/day she uses it).

My personal thoughts on phones. Don't get anything she/you can't afford to lose or replace.


----------



## rella's fan

Etch said:


> If you tap on the prize it brings up a screen to "claim it" where you fill in your info.  Not sure if this step is necessary or not but I did it anyway.
> 
> I have since spent $40 at Metro two days ago.  I'm guessing it will take a long time to post.  Maybe not until the end of the promotion.


So weird, I didn't get anything that said claim it or anything to fill out?


----------



## bababear_50

rella's fan said:


> So weird, I didn't get anything that said claim it or anything to fill out?


going to give this a go
go to my unpacked prizes
go to see prize terms and conditions
now click on the big red Metro sign
I should say congrats on unpacking this awesome prize.
Now fill in the form and submit.
Hope it works for you

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I keep getting the 5 AM now too  a little sad that it's only 5 AM (10 a day) but still better than nothing!


----------



## ottawamom

Etch said:


> If you tap on the prize it brings up a screen to "claim it" where you fill in your info.  Not sure if this step is necessary or not but I did it anyway.
> 
> I have since spent $40 at Metro two days ago.  I'm guessing it will take a long time to post.  Maybe not until the end of the promotion.


I think the terms and conditions say something about 4-6 weeks after the promotion the AM will be awarded. The filling in the information part is only for a prize of 100AM or more I believe.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> There is a guy at my Metro who can literally fix any problem and he seems to not even have to think about it.   And...he has the most beautiful face.   Last time I had an AM problem he fixed it for me and then leaned over to me, put his hand on my arm and said my name is Mark, I'm always here.  I said to him, you're in trouble now because every time I'm here I'm going to call you by name....and I do.  He laughed.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else constantly getting 5 miles on the carousel?
> 
> 
> And I'm looking for some advise.   I've been awake since 4am thinking (maybe worrying) about DD going away this week.  She has an itinerary, if anyone wants to hear the details.   Anyhow, I'm thinking that I don't want her going without a phone that is going to work everywhere. As I said we are prepaid users which don't work outside of Canada...it becomes a WiFi only device.   I've been reading the sim card thread but I'm not techie enough to deal with that.  Should I run out after work and get her a plan for her phone?  It occurred to me that I could get her the new  phone she wants if she's ok with that being her Christmas present.


I think you said she was going for orientation before she actually sets sail?  Have her ask what they suggest at that point.  I think they would be best to know what would best suit her needs.  Pretty sure most crew have cell phones and the CM's that do the orientation have probably been asked that question many times.  No point getting some plan that may not work or would be more costly than what they might suggest.  Just my thought though.  
As for the worrying, my sons haven't lived with me in a lot of years, but I still worry about them every day.  They each get on the 401 for a short 10-minute drive to go to work every day and that drives me insane.  Silly of me but I am 'mom'.  As a parent, we will never stop worrying and that's not always a bad thing.


----------



## rella's fan

bababear_50 said:


> going to give this a go
> go to my unpacked prizes
> go to see prize terms and conditions
> now click on the big red Metro sign
> I should say congrats on unpacking this awesome prize.
> Now fill in the form and submit.
> Hope it works for you
> 
> Hugs Mel


thanks so much, just found it and filled it out - fingers crossed it will work


----------



## Glynis4

I just had to share how impressed I am with redtag.ca. We had to cancel our Disney/Universal trip last minute due to my husband being admitted to hospital.  I had purchased our universal tickets through AirMiles/redtag.ca. It clearly states that they are non-refundable, so I was prepared to loose them, but thought I’d email redtag just to see if they could adjust the date of the ticket or anything (we plan on rescheduling our trip when husband is healthy enough). Well, they ended up giving me a credit for the entire value of all 4 tickets. Not a small amount of money. I am blown away. I know the agent I was working with pulled some strings to make it happen, I just never imagined they would credit me the entire value. So, I will be singing the praises of redtag.ca to everyone for a long time lol.


----------



## bababear_50

2 5 Airmiles for me today.
One more day
Hugs Mel

10X the Miles at Metro already posted for me.
Good till Nov 30th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Glynis4 said:


> I just had to share how impressed I am with redtag.ca. We had to cancel our Disney/Universal trip last minute due to my husband being admitted to hospital. I had purchased our universal tickets through AirMiles/redtag.ca. It clearly states that they are non-refundable, so I was prepared to loose them, but thought I’d email redtag just to see if they could adjust the date of the ticket or anything (we plan on rescheduling our trip when husband is healthy enough). Well, they ended up giving me a credit for the entire value of all 4 tickets. Not a small amount of money. I am blown away. I know the agent I was working with pulled some strings to make it happen, I just never imagined they would credit me the entire value. So, I will be singing the praises of redtag.ca to everyone for a long time lol.


I hope your dh continues to recover!  

This is great news to hear about that.  It is always concerning when purchasing things especially park tickets through a third party.


----------



## bababear_50

*Airmiles Notice
NOTICE:* We're experiencing some technical issues with email login. For now, please log in with your Collector Number and PIN. We apologize for the inconvenience


----------



## bababear_50

Only 5 airmiles but hey every Airmiles counts
Get stocking stuffers

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Check into how well a cell service will work on the ship. Depending on who you are with it can be very expensive. Now if you are thinking of her just using wifi to chat with you when she's on the ship that is more manageable. She would only need to use cell service when on dry land. You might want to look and see if your prepaid provider has a postpaid plan. Postpaid plans will work with roaming in the US. (I am with Koodo prepaid, it also doesn't work in the US, but Koodo (bill me plan) works in the US for $X/day she uses it).
> 
> My personal thoughts on phones. Don't get anything she/you can't afford to lose or replace.





tinkerone said:


> I think you said she was going for orientation before she actually sets sail?  Have her ask what they suggest at that point.  I think they would be best to know what would best suit her needs.  Pretty sure most crew have cell phones and the CM's that do the orientation have probably been asked that question many times.  No point getting some plan that may not work or would be more costly than what they might suggest.  Just my thought though.
> As for the worrying, my sons haven't lived with me in a lot of years, but I still worry about them every day.  They each get on the 401 for a short 10-minute drive to go to work every day and that drives me insane.  Silly of me but I am 'mom'.  As a parent, we will never stop worrying and that's not always a bad thing.


Thank you both...good advice.  I didn't explain myself well at all.  I was meaning for her to have the service while in FL this week and then while she's in rehearsals which is in Toronto.  The plan will not work at all for on the ship....well it will work but with sky high fees attached so that's not going to happen.  We ended up going to the mall last night and getting her a plan with Koodo and sucker me got her the new phone.  The one she actually wanted is basically impossible to get without ordering and waiting a month or more.  So she 'settled' for a 13 pro max.  It took the guy in the store saying to her that if she got the blue no one would know it wasn't the 14.   As with everything that has happened with this adventure even the phone thing did not go smoothly.  After we got home the store called to say that there had been some sort of system failure and we had to come back to the store so they could cancel and restart the process.  DD went back and was there for over an hour.   

Then......she gets an email from the  casting guy saying that MCO was shutting down due to a hurricane so they did not know what would be happening with her flight.  I put her confirmation number in my AC app and it shows her on a different flight.  Yet this morning I go on the AC website and her original flight has not been cancelled.   

This week ahead she has costume fittings and safety training.  For some odd reason the group is staying at the Airport Marriott.....Disney owns what 15 resorts.  The only thing I can think of is that the safety training takes place at Port Canaveral so the airport is just that little bit closer.  On the upside it does not appear that she will have to share the room.   She has a day off on the 16th and is planning to head to MK.   

I had a good laugh at one of the lists they sent.  It was a what to pack.  It says you need a bathing suit and sunscreen.  Then the next sentence it says 'It's winter in Toronto, bring a jacket'.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I wouldn’t buy a plan here in Canada. The US has so many cheaper options, get her to wait and see what is available down there. 




dancin Disney style said:


> There is a guy at my Metro who can literally fix any problem and he seems to not even have to think about it.   And...he has the most beautiful face.   Last time I had an AM problem he fixed it for me and then leaned over to me, put his hand on my arm and said my name is Mark, I'm always here.  I said to him, you're in trouble now because every time I'm here I'm going to call you by name....and I do.  He laughed.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else constantly getting 5 miles on the carousel?
> 
> 
> And I'm looking for some advise.   I've been awake since 4am thinking (maybe worrying) about DD going away this week.  She has an itinerary, if anyone wants to hear the details.   Anyhow, I'm thinking that I don't want her going without a phone that is going to work everywhere. As I said we are prepaid users which don't work outside of Canada...it becomes a WiFi only device.   I've been reading the sim card thread but I'm not techie enough to deal with that.  Should I run out after work and get her a plan for her phone?  It occurred to me that I could get her the new  phone she wants if she's ok with that being her Christmas present.


----------



## Hopeful8

Hello everyone!  I collect Air Miles but rarely check rewards as I am just saving for Universal Orlando tickets.  But today I logged on to Air Miles and I don't see the US parks option at all   Is this no longer offered?  I'm so sad!!


----------



## Etch

Hopeful8 said:


> Hello everyone! I collect Air Miles but rarely check rewards as I am just saving for Universal Orlando tickets. But today I logged on to Air Miles and I don't see the US parks option at all  Is this no longer offered? I'm so sad!!


I'm still seeing it when I log in.

Hover over the "Travel" tab.

You should see "US Parks" listed under the "Travel Products" banner on the left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Only 5 airmiles but hey every Airmiles counts


That's a great idea!  I always get scratchers to put into my family's xmas cards.  We don't exchange gifts anymore.  I'll be doing that one for sure!!!!!!  


dancin Disney style said:


> This week ahead she has costume fittings and safety training. For some odd reason the group is staying at the Airport Marriott.....Disney owns what 15 resorts. The only thing I can think of is that the safety training takes place at Port Canaveral so the airport is just that little bit closer. On the upside it does not appear that she will have to share the room. She has a day off on the 16th and is planning to head to MK.
> 
> I had a good laugh at one of the lists they sent. It was a what to pack. It says you need a bathing suit and sunscreen. Then the next sentence it says 'It's winter in Toronto, bring a jacket'.


This is such a great adventure for her!  I hope that she is documenting all of this is some way, shape or form.  When she looks back on this experience, it would be great to remember all these little moments.


----------



## cari12

Not sure what this is for, but I’ll take it!


----------



## ottawamom

I just got an email from Airmiles. I have won 300AM as a secondary prize in their Summer of Extras promotion. Not bad considering I did nothing for the contest and only swiped my CC and AM at a few retailers to get it. Need to wait 6-8 weeks for them to post the AM to my account.


----------



## Hopeful8

Etch said:


> I'm still seeing it when I log in.
> 
> Hover over the "Travel" tab.
> 
> You should see "US Parks" listed under the "Travel Products" banner on the left.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you SO much!!  Found it!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I just got an email from Airmiles. I have won 300AM as a secondary prize in their Summer of Extras promotion. Not bad considering I did nothing for the contest and only swiped my CC and AM at a few retailers to get it. Need to wait 6-8 weeks for them to post the AM to my account.


Whoo Hoo YES This is great!



Hugs
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is such a great adventure for her!  I hope that she is documenting all of this is some way, shape or form.  When she looks back on this experience, it would be great to remember all these little moments.


I will suggest that she document this journey.   Although, if I said anything now she would bite my head off.  The travel stress is real.  I'm soooooo tempted to tease her because this is exactly what I go through before a trip and she full on makes fun of me.   She has spent the whole day running errands and trying to pack.  The biggest problem is that she doesn't really know what she needs clothing wise.  


 and todays episode of the daily drama..... her flight got hurricane rescheduled, her recruiter called to advise on the situation and she spent 90 minutes on the phone with Disney IT trying to upload another contract.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I just had to do this.
Airmiles - you get 5 miles and you get 5 miles and you get 5 miles.     That's all folks.  I think today was the end of the Carousel of Dreams promo.
Yes all 3 cards had 2 spins today and all 3 cards hit the 5 jackpot every time.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my last 4 spins and ... all 5AM so earned 20AM today I guess  

Glad to see MCO is reopening slowly tonight, hopefully the hurricane hasn't done too much damage. Crazy how late in the year that was. 

I will also report that I am finally feeling better, still have a cough which I think will remain for awhile. But I managed to stay awake all day! And have a long weekend to get more rest (and be sad I can't go see Black Panther in theatres this weekend). I have ordered way too much take out, mostly for the child, but did cook dinner tonight so am back to doing that as well. I'll probably do a Metro delivery order this weekend or early next week but I have a bunch of stuff I froze when I realized I would not be cooking.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey everyone. Sorry it’s been awhile I check in and read then never respond . 
Still working in infection control and it’s crazy all the diff sicknesses out there. Kids are good, healthy knock on wood. Big kid bought a new car since his has been at Ford since mid august waiting for a part. They gave us a rental but he’s not 21 yet. So it’s been a PITA Hes been taking the train every weekend back and forth and it’s costing ..
Has anyone heard any rumblings about a big promo any time soon. Isn’t this around when we get the shop 3 shop 5 shop 7 promo. I need to get going on my Christmas shopping .. 
Glad you are all semi- well.  Counting down to DL in April. And I think we’ve decided to do Fl again next Xmas and maybe do a party and just the  discovery  cove plus 3 park deal on Black Friday .. Gives us all something to look forward to .
Have a great night all


----------



## dancin Disney style

Quick question….if I request a quote from the personal shopper how fast do you think I could get a park ticket?

Trying to figure out options for DD’s day off. MK is sold out so she thought of getting a 1 days park hopper but that’s $200ish USD


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> Quick question….if I request a quote from the personal shopper how fast do you think I could get a park ticket?
> 
> Trying to figure out options for DD’s day off. MK is sold out so she thought of getting a 1 days park hopper but that’s $200ish USD


I think my quote came in in under 48 hours and about the same for the ticket. I would ask when you get the quote , and tell them you are on a time crunch


----------



## dancin Disney style

So the kid made it to the hotel late last night!  A lot later than planned but she made it. It was 11pm when she texted me from her room.  Early morning start today...7am.   She just texted me that she hates it already....I'm not answering that.   She's NOT at all a morning person so I'm not surprised.  Hopefully, things get better as she figures things out.  She gets stressed when she doesn't know how things work/where to go.  She is also the poster girl for the word 'hangry'.  Then throw in tired...yikes.

There were a lot of tears yesterday and I'm worried that she will just stay in that mindset.  Praying that she meets one person she likes.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> So the kid made it to the hotel late last night!  A lot later than planned but she made it. It was 11pm when she texted me from her room.  Early morning start today...7am.   She just texted me that she hates it already....I'm not answering that.   She's NOT at all a morning person so I'm not surprised.  Hopefully, things get better as she figures things out.  She gets stressed when she doesn't know how things work/where to go.  She is also the poster girl for the word 'hangry'.  Then throw in tired...yikes.
> 
> There were a lot of tears yesterday and I'm worried that she will just stay in that mindset.  Praying that she meets one person she likes.


Sending her positive thoughts.  She will never regret doing it and as a career move, it is the best one she could make.  Companies drool over people who have worked for Disney.  Putting that on her resume will take her far.  It's another reason the College Program is so sought after.  I know things have changed and Disney doesn't have the same standards they used to, but they still train for excellence.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Sending her positive thoughts.  She will never regret doing it and as a career move, it is the best one she could make.  Companies drool over people who have worked for Disney.  Putting that on her resume will take her far.  It's another reason the College Program is so sought after.  I know things have changed and Disney doesn't have the same standards they used to, but they still train for excellence.


Thanks.   My stomach has been in a knot since the texts came this morning.  The last one was 'I want to come home'  but at that point it was 6:55am. I don't think she had even met the group at that point.   I'm scared but at least I should have a break from the messages until at least noon.  If there is no Wifi wherever she is I won't hear from her until she gets back to her room.    Please, please...let the day get better and someone invite her for dinner.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ok now I'm crying...she texted me again saying she feels better and the place is 'SICK' 
I'm not going to enquire about the group.

Wait she is sending pics....things must be good


----------



## AngelDisney

Please confirm regarding Indigo gift cards. I can buy gift card from Indigo via AMS to earn AM. Do I earn AM again when I use the gift card to make a purchase? I would like to buy some Native art puzzles to donate to my school library for Indigenous Education Month. TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Please confirm regarding Indigo gift cards. I can buy gift card from Indigo via AMS to earn AM. Do I earn AM again when I use the gift card to make a purchase? I would like to buy some Native art puzzles to donate to my school library for Indigenous Education Month. TIA!


*Yes, with one little caveat - the system gets confused about how much you've actually spent on the gift card and you will get shorted by 1-ish. If you spend $100 on a card it will only trigger 4 miles not 5 or spend $200 it will trigger 9 not 10. I think it's trying to take into account tax so if there's a threshold spend involved like last month, be sure to bump the amount you pay OVER by at least $10.

YES for earning when you use it as well, this will be treated as you expect it to if you used any other form of payment. Great way to double your miles and if you do it now you'll also get the 7x sitewide miles (and 10x if you live in Ontario)*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, with one little caveat - the system gets confused about how much you've actually spent on the gift card and you will get shorted by 1-ish. If you spend $100 on a card it will only trigger 4 miles not 5 or spend $200 it will trigger 9 not 10. I think it's trying to take into account tax so if there's a threshold spend involved like last month, be sure to bump the amount you pay OVER by at least $10.
> 
> YES for earning when you use it as well, this will be treated as you expect it to if you used any other form of payment. Great way to double your miles and if you do it now you'll also get the 7x sitewide miles (and 10x if you live in Ontario)*


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Ok now I'm crying...she texted me again saying she feels better and the place is 'SICK'
> I'm not going to enquire about the group.
> 
> Wait she is sending pics....things must be good


and who says Disney doesnt have extreme rollercoasters?


----------



## ottawamom

@dancin Disney style  Disney style I feel for you on the roller coaster ride that is raising children (adult ones too). I have also had a ride or two on that roller coaster. Hang in there. Here's hoping it's all positive from here on in.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> and who says Disney doesnt have extreme rollercoasters?


That could not be more true.   Fortunately, we are now off this week's coasters.   Next week we might be back on it   


So......
she discovered that she is the only person without a room mate and she has a suite.  She has made friends.....so friendly that one of the others asked if they knew each other prior.  She completed costume fittings yesterday.....and I know who she is playing (4 from Toy Story) but of course no pics.  She said it's a lot harder to get in and wear the costumes than you would think and very hot.  Someone else in the group has done it before and said that it's not fun when you are outdoors.  She was the only person doing one particular character, she said she felt special.  They finished early and as a group made plans to go to DS.  Then they went back to the hotel around 7 and went for dinner.   She was wanting to go to a park on her day off and now has plans to go with some of the others.   Bummer...MK is sold out and they don't get their CM park pass until after they come back to Toronto. 

She Facetimed me when she got back to the hotel and said not a single negative thing.  That is huge! 

Today involves some in water personal safety training out at the Port.   Swimsuits and sunscreen required so this should be interesting.  Probably a few negative comments tonight.


----------



## hdrolfe

@dancin Disney style That sounds like a lot. And super exciting. What a great experience for your daughter! I do hope it stays more positive than not. 

I ordered groceries from Metro, for delivery, had a code to get free delivery over a certain amount so I loaded up and may have over spent but I think we'll be good for at least a week or two. Now I have to wonder how the 10X the AM works for this, hopefully they don't take 4 months to post. I hope they post this year, get me that much closer to onyx (which I think I am still not going to get to). 

I was hoping we'd have a big bonus this year. I guess I will hope they still have a good online shop bonus when I do get around to Christmas shopping.


----------



## AngelDisney

dancin Disney style said:


> That could not be more true.   Fortunately, we are now off this week's coasters.   Next week we might be back on it
> 
> 
> So......
> she discovered that she is the only person without a room mate and she has a suite.  She has made friends.....so friendly that one of the others asked if they knew each other prior.  She completed costume fittings yesterday.....and I know who she is playing (4 from Toy Story) but of course no pics.  She said it's a lot harder to get in and wear the costumes than you would think and very hot.  Someone else in the group has done it before and said that it's not fun when you are outdoors.  She was the only person doing one particular character, she said she felt special.  They finished early and as a group made plans to go to DS.  Then they went back to the hotel around 7 and went for dinner.   She was wanting to go to a park on her day off and now has plans to go with some of the others.   Bummer...MK is sold out and they don't get their CM park pass until after they come back to Toronto.
> 
> She Facetimed me when she got back to the hotel and said not a single negative thing.  That is huge!
> 
> Today involves some in water personal safety training out at the Port.   Swimsuits and sunscreen required so this should be interesting.  Probably a few negative comments tonight.


I am glad that your DD is enjoying her time there now.


----------



## Teresa1963

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, with one little caveat - the system gets confused about how much you've actually spent on the gift card and you will get shorted by 1-ish. If you spend $100 on a card it will only trigger 4 miles not 5 or spend $200 it will trigger 9 not 10. I think it's trying to take into account tax so if there's a threshold spend involved like last month, be sure to bump the amount you pay OVER by at least $10.
> 
> YES for earning when you use it as well, this will be treated as you expect it to if you used any other form of payment. Great way to double your miles and if you do it now you'll also get the 7x sitewide miles (and 10x if you live in Ontario)*





Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes, with one little caveat - the system gets confused about how much you've actually spent on the gift card and you will get shorted by 1-ish. If you spend $100 on a card it will only trigger 4 miles not 5 or spend $200 it will trigger 9 not 10. I think it's trying to take into account tax so if there's a threshold spend involved like last month, be sure to bump the amount you pay OVER by at least $10.
> 
> YES for earning when you use it as well, this will be treated as you expect it to if you used any other form of payment. Great way to double your miles and if you do it now you'll also get the 7x sitewide miles (and 10x if you live in Ontario*


Obviously I don’t reply often. Lol. I was just wondering where it says 10 x for indigo. And I see 7x up till today but the bay says 3x on ams. I am confused.


----------



## bababear_50

Well a week of Shell points not posting automatically for me.
I give up,,, not worth me reporting everyday missing miles.
Frustrating.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

And I bet that is something Airmiles is counting on with the new way you have to report missing miles. A lot of people just won't be bothered to report and wait ... (saves them a lot of airmiles if people just let it go)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Teresa1963 said:


> Obviously I don’t reply often. Lol. I was just wondering where it says 10 x for indigo. And I see 7x up till today but the bay says 3x on ams. I am confused.


*There are a bunch of different promotions running at the same time*
*
If you live in ontario, for the entire month of November you will earn 10x the base miles from any sponsor, including online - I've yet to see any of these post BTW 

Until 11:59 tonight (Sunday Nov 13) you earn 7x the base miles thru the online portal at ALL STORES 
*
*Certain stores have multipliers that will stack with both of the above promotions and those are shown on the individual pages,  as you noticed the bay has 3x*


----------



## Teresa1963

Donald - my hero said:


> *There are a bunch of different promotions running at the same time*
> 
> *If you live in ontario, for the entire month of November you will earn 10x the base miles from any sponsor, including online - I've yet to see any of these post BTW
> 
> Until 11:59 tonight (Sunday Nov 13) you earn 7x the base miles thru the online portal at ALL STORES *
> 
> *Certain stores have multipliers that will stack with both of the above promotions and those are shown on the individual pages,  as you noticed the bay has 3x*


Thank you.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok need some help here.
Just thinking about leaving my kitten for a week in Jan has me struggling what to do with her. My sons are all coming on the trip.
I am ok canceling my flight and just letting the boys go BUT my reservation via Airmiles says I have to be present at check in at Cabana Bay Resort. 
Do you think if I call Airmiles (Red Tag) this can be changed ,,,like put my son's name on the reservation or is this a strict policy?
Thanks 
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Ok need some help here.
> Just thinking about leaving my kitten for a week in Jan has me struggling what to do with her. My sons are all coming on the trip.
> I am ok canceling my flight and just letting the boys go BUT my reservation via Airmiles says I have to be present at check in at Cabana Bay Resort.
> Do you think if I call Airmiles (Red Tag) this can be changed ,,,like put my son's name on the reservation or is this a strict policy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


*NOPE, you will not stay home because of a cat - don't care how cute she is  There are lots of agencies that are bonded for house visits if you want her to stay home OR there are places that will board her. Ask your vet for suggestions because they probably have a list of people/places they recommend. Since we're in the same city as the Vet college one of their techs actually does pet-sitting.*

*IF you decide to stay home (again, i don't recommend you let that fuzz ball keep you from a trip with your boys) I suggest contacting the separate line for existing hotel reservations at 1-888-807-5688 OR cancel the reservation and make a new one that has one of their names on the confirmation.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Has anyone heard any rumblings about a big promo any time soon. Isn’t this around when we get the shop 3 shop 5 shop 7 promo. I need to get going on my Christmas shopping ..


*I'm afraid the stupid suitcase game was it for this year's "big promo" Historically Shop the Block started on the Thursday of the teen week in November which would be this coming week BUT all of my threads started during the last week of Oct or beginning of Nov.*

*HOWEVER, I'm playing the game of chicken with the online portal with my fingers crossed tightly that Black Friday and Cyber Monday will be similar to the last few years and have big multipliers - this was from 2021 
*


----------



## bababear_50

It has been a rough week.....lol
She got spayed last Wednesday and the cone would not stay on her head so we ended up putting a 0-3  month baby onesie on her so that she doesn't lick her incision.
Thanks for the suggestions & information J.... I am so conflicted on this decision.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> View attachment 718545
> It has been a rough week.....lol
> She got spayed last Wednesday and the cone would not stay on her head so we ended up putting a 0-3  month baby onesie on her so that she doesn't lick her incision.
> Thanks for the suggestions & information J.... I am so conflicted on this decision.
> Hugs Mel


Do not stay home. Find a neighbour to come in each day, board her for a week, or have someone who will cat/house sit for you. I'd say drive her to London and I will look after her, but we're away in January as well. Luckily we have the girl in the basement to look after ours.


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm afraid the stupid suitcase game was it for this year's "big promo" Historically Shop the Block started on the Thursday of the teen week in November which would be this coming week BUT all of my threads started during the last week of Oct or beginning of Nov.*
> 
> *HOWEVER, I'm playing the game of chicken with the online portal with my fingers crossed tightly that Black Friday and Cyber Monday will be similar to the last few years and have big multipliers - this was from 2021
> View attachment 718553*


Maybe they could do something like the Carousel Of Dreams but with a Holiday/Christmas theme.
Like maybe Dream Presents that we could open? 
Just an idea,
I sure do miss the Shop The Block.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Maybe they could do something like the Carousel Of Dreams but with a Holiday/Christmas theme.
> Like maybe Dream Presents that we could open?
> Just an idea,
> I sure do miss the Shop The Block.
> Hugs
> Mel


You and me, both. I also miss our Foodland that is still not open due to a fire earlier this year. When they do, it will be Scene+. I am not going to make Onyx this year-short by about 400 points.


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> You and me, both. I also miss our Foodland that is still not open due to a fire earlier this year. When they do, it will be Scene+. I am not going to make Onyx this year-short by about 400 points.



Me too... I'm so close! But no way I'll get the 800 points I need to hit Onyx this year


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Ok need some help here.
> Just thinking about leaving my kitten for a week in Jan has me struggling what to do with her. My sons are all coming on the trip.
> I am ok canceling my flight and just letting the boys go BUT my reservation via Airmiles says I have to be present at check in at Cabana Bay Resort.
> Do you think if I call Airmiles (Red Tag) this can be changed ,,,like put my son's name on the reservation or is this a strict policy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Ditto what the others have said.....you are not missing a trip with your sons!!!  I'm pretty sure you live in my vicinity.....there is a fantastic cat only boarding facility in Oakville.   We discovered this place a few years ago when my aunt broke her leg and had to go to rehab for 3 months.   I was going to her house to take care of the cats everyday but I decided that it was not fair for the cats to be basically alone for that long.  LOL....her cats are rather crazy and it would have turned into Planet of the Apes.

https://catscastle.ca/

If you decide to go this route, maybe book her in for a few single nights between now and January so that she gets used to it and learns that you are coming back.


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Ok need some help here.
> Just thinking about leaving my kitten for a week in Jan has me struggling what to do with her. My sons are all coming on the trip.
> I am ok canceling my flight and just letting the boys go BUT my reservation via Airmiles says I have to be present at check in at Cabana Bay Resort.
> Do you think if I call Airmiles (Red Tag) this can be changed ,,,like put my son's name on the reservation or is this a strict policy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel



If you don't have a neighbour or other family member who can come check on the kitten, there are always places to board her. Vet's offices often do it, as well Petsmart does too. They have a variety of levels of set up. In my area, there are some vet techs who offer a daily check in. She will be well recovered from her surgery soon, it doesn't take those little guys long to recover at all. There are even people who will look after the cat in their home, if that's something you'd prefer. Rover is a good pet sitting resource. Lots of options!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> So the kid made it to the hotel late last night! A lot later than planned but she made it. It was 11pm when she texted me from her room. Early morning start today...7am. She just texted me that she hates it already....I'm not answering that. She's NOT at all a morning person so I'm not surprised. Hopefully, things get better as she figures things out. She gets stressed when she doesn't know how things work/where to go. She is also the poster girl for the word 'hangry'. Then throw in tired...yikes.
> 
> There were a lot of tears yesterday and I'm worried that she will just stay in that mindset. Praying that she meets one person she likes.


I am loving all the detailed updates.  I have a huge cake eating grin on my face reading all your posts!!!!  It is great to hear things seem to be turning around and she is finding her little niche and settling in!  I wish her nothing but the most amazing memories from this...and I wonder what doors will open because of her doing this!


bababear_50 said:


> Ok need some help here.
> Just thinking about leaving my kitten for a week in Jan has me struggling what to do with her. My sons are all coming on the trip.
> I am ok canceling my flight and just letting the boys go BUT my reservation via Airmiles says I have to be present at check in at Cabana Bay Resort.
> Do you think if I call Airmiles (Red Tag) this can be changed ,,,like put my son's name on the reservation or is this a strict policy?
> Thanks
> Hugs
> Mel


Do you have fb?  What about joining a local fb group for pet boarding.  It might be another option to find someone to come check on her or have her stay with them.  You are NOT...NOPE...NOT going to rebook that trip without you going on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Um NO!!!!  NO NO NO!!!!      I will come from Alberta with inhalers my prescription benadryl to take care of that little cutie, before you cancel your trip to stay home with her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Since I will be away Nov 27-Dec 4, I have already started my online shopping with AM Shops.  I can't wait until I return to start as who knows what supplies will be like, and then of course, the shipping being slow.  I have gotten some good deals though, plus the 7x miles, so all is not lost.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m waiting to see what Black Friday brings. My email is full of pre-black Friday sales and they are Meh.. unfortunately most of what the kids want are electronics so I may be out of luck with getting any airmiles. 
I haven’t even looked at scene . I’m pretty much done shopping at foodland unless emergencies , it’s just too expensive . 
I just went to the dollar store and bought candy for work as a treat Christmas “rainbow bells” from McCormick  literally if anyone can’t find cough drops, that’s what they taste like so so strong. Not pleasant at all lol I don’t even think the kids will eat them it’s like listerine or crest or vicks I don’t even know ha ha 
Hope everyone is having a great Monday


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well this was a nice surprise to see,  not quite sure how the math worked out though,  shouldn't it be a multiple of 10? And is this for all the partners or just metro? The 40 will be from the suitcase for buying Irresistible products.
 *


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well this was a nice surprise to see,  not quite sure how the math worked out though,  shouldn't it be a multiple of 10? And is this for all the partners or just metro? The 40 will be from the suitcase for buying Irresistible products.
> View attachment 718741 *



this is quite interesting. I also just got a +40 AM at Metro but have no recollection of getting that suitcase. As well as a +36 for 10X but again, I don't think that's from Metro. Odd. But I will take the AM! now 76 closer to Onyx


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well this was a nice surprise to see,  not quite sure how the math worked out though,  shouldn't it be a multiple of 10? And is this for all the partners or just metro? The 40 will be from the suitcase for buying Irresistible products.
> View attachment 718741
> I believe multiple of 9??? ie base + 9x
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Do you have fb?  What about joining a local fb group for pet boarding.  It might be another option to find someone to come check on her or have her stay with them.  You are NOT...NOPE...NOT going to rebook that trip without you going on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Um NO!!!!  NO NO NO!!!!      I will come from Alberta with inhalers my prescription benadryl to take care of that little cutie, before you cancel your trip to stay home with her!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was just coming to say that. We're a small village and when people need a pet/house sitter, our local FB group is where the names come from.


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> this is quite interesting. I also just got a +40 AM at Metro but have no recollection of getting that suitcase. As well as a +36 for 10X but again, I don't think that's from Metro. Odd. But I will take the AM! now 76 closer to Onyx


I just checked, and I got just over 100 points.  It seems that when DD shopped Metro last week, this was triggered. Yeah for the girl!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am loving all the detailed updates.  I have a huge cake eating grin on my face reading all your posts!!!!  It is great to hear things seem to be turning around and she is finding her little niche and settling in!  I wish her nothing but the most amazing memories from this...and I wonder what doors will open because of her doing this!


You know...I'm having fun sharing with everyone here.   Disney lovers are a special circle and others outside the circle don't get it.    Things certainly have turned around and in a big way.  They are really bonding as a group and having fun together.  They completed safety training today and everyone passed.  It was a very short day for them...finished and back to the hotel by noon.  So they met in the lobby at 1pm and all went to AK.  I don't know the details yet but they were getting in on 'maingates'.....she is even speaking the language now.  She is clearly having a blast because she is torturing me with pics all afternoon.  Then she makes a comment about how much fun it is being in the park with other people that love Disney.....I'm like, EXCUSE ME! Who am I?   The reply was....you know what I mean, we are CM's.

She got her itinerary today for the next leg of this trip...travel back to Toronto.  They get a limo pick up from the airport to take them to their hotel downtown.  It's a residence hotel in the entertainment district and is literally across the street from their rehearsal space.  I thought this was interesting....there is a mandatory testing and masking protocol.  They test upon arrival to the hotel and then again every morning before rehearsal.  Masks are required for all portions of travel...air/bus/limo etc. and for some rehearsals.   

LOL....I sent a warning today for her to share about the weather this week.  Snow in the forecast for their arrival on Thursday.  I don't know where everyone is from but I hope they are prepared for winter.


----------



## dancin Disney style

On the AM front...
I got my second Metro 10X for a total of 82 miles....I am 99% sure I only shopped there once.  Plus the 95 from that email a couple weeks ago....it was spend $50/75 or $70/95.   I also had the Carousel one for spend $40/100 but that has not posted yet.    When the last one posts I'm going to be at 387 miles for a $105 spend.   Now if Metro could kindly keep these promos going it would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I redeemed 9000ish miles in September for my trip to Punta Cana and have already earned back over 5000 of those miles.    Had I known that would happen I would have redeemed more.


----------



## ottawamom

I got 9AM for the 10X AM from Metro but I also got 75AM. The 75 AM were from an email offer I had from week of October 27th. (spend $50 get 75AM)

I haven't seen any AM from the suitcase offers yet.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone else feverishly doing the math to see if the current Max Pass offering is actually worth shelling money out for? I'm checking everything in my wish list to see if anything falls into an allowed category or not. I think I could earn a whack of miles when this is combined with the Black Friday offer they're hinting at in this email
Check THIS WEBPAGE for details

DANG -- don't take as long as I did to consider this - the 40x passes are already sold out - I broke down and got one for 20x 
*
*Mocha's not impressed that I'm using the computer after being gone all day -- HOW RUDE of me 
*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Anyone else feverishly doing the math to see if the current Max Pass offering is actually worth shelling money out for? I'm checking everything in my wish list to see if anything falls into an allowed category or not. I think I could earn a whack of miles when this is combined with the Black Friday offer they're hinting at in this email
> Check THIS WEBPAGE for details
> 
> DANG -- don't take as long as I did to consider this - the 40x passes are already sold out - I broke down and got one for 20x
> View attachment 718989*
> *Mocha's not impressed that I'm using the computer after being gone all day -- HOW RUDE of me
> View attachment 718991*


I don't have the email.....I would buy the max pass again.  Even though I messed up on that the last time it turned out to be worth while.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> I don't have the email.....I would buy the max pass again.  Even though I messed up on that the last time it turned out to be worth while.


*Here's the link from the email to use if you want to grab one for 20x*
*max pass*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the link from the email to use if you want to grab one for 20x*
> *max pass*


Thanks...I just got one.   I have a bit of a list going for Amazon so hopefully some items will be included.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the list for easy reference for those of us who will be doing some clicking next weekend*


----------



## bababear_50

The only thing left on my Christmas list is a Foldable cat carrier ,, Air filter ,,, and a few Pet toys. I wish Amazon covered more things.
Oh well
Good luck to those using the MAX PASS ,,scoop up those Miles.
Hugs Mel

Looks Like The MAX PASS Sold Out!
That was fast.


----------



## bababear_50

Metro
In the news
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...pc=U591&cvid=0837e8a8db4d494eb112ce1c76904c39

"La Flèche's comments come as Metro reported its fourth-quarter profit fell compared with a year ago as it took a $60-million charge related to the company's decision to have its Jean Coutu drugstore chain withdraw from the Air Miles loyalty program next year."


----------



## ottawamom

Moving forward the only place I am consistently getting AM is from Metro. DH often finds gas cheaper at other gas stations as we don't often make the 3 fill ups threshold in a month to generate the 50AM bonus at Shell.

Not a huge fan of online shopping through AM shops so I think I'll be out of collecting once I have spent all the AM I have stashed away. It was fun while it lasted. One positive I have taken away from it all is that I have become a much more careful shopper (reading the flyers and knowing my prices for things)


----------



## hdrolfe

The 3 or 4 fill ups at Shell is just not possible for me, I barely get gas once a month. I do go to Shell for my one or two AM but that's it. Metro is it, or online shopping which doesn't always work. 

Freshco had a radio commercial this morning and they have scene+ now so perhaps I'll shop there? Their prices are better.


----------



## TammyLynn33

hdrolfe said:


> The 3 or 4 fill ups at Shell is just not possible for me, I barely get gas once a month. I do go to Shell for my one or two AM but that's it. Metro is it, or online shopping which doesn't always work.
> 
> Freshco had a radio commercial this morning and they have scene+ now so perhaps I'll shop there? Their prices are better.


Be thankful. I’ve driven to Brampton twice already this week and big kids ones how  today and back up Sunday. 
And kicker if this all instead of simply mandating masks or trying any migration efforts he was just informed second semester is “hybrid “ only labs in person. And it was announced the day after final residence payment was due .. oof


----------



## mkmommy

TammyLynn33 said:


> Be thankful. I’ve driven to Brampton twice already this week and big kids ones how  today and back up Sunday.
> And kicker if this all instead of simply mandating masks or trying any migration efforts he was just informed second semester is “hybrid “ only labs in person. And it was announced the day after final residence payment was due .. oof


What University is this? I hope University’s are not going back on line but I do know Waterloo has a mask policy now.

Have spent days trying to find a place in Waterloo for my daughter , she had CoOp work term is this term and did not need a place there. If they are going hybrid not sure we would need it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Not sure how I missed this on my first glance at the Metro flyer but it makes me happy that I was too tired to actually shop last week*


----------



## bababear_50

I actually go out of my way to pick up a few Airmiles here & there at Shell.
I decided to start reporting the missing miles using the online tab.
Today I get a *due to the amount of reported Missing Miles I will have to submit a copy of the receipt.
Nope for 5 Airmiles it's not worth my time.
Looks like Esso will be my go to place now.

Oh well it was good while it lasted.

Hugs
Mel

Currently 
e-vouchers that are not available via Airmiles website are
1. Starbucks
2. Cineplex
3. Kernels
I asked today and Airmiles rep said they are coming back.. *Just being restocked*.
Good I want to cash in some cash Airmiles for Christmas Starbucks,


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes things have a way of working themselves out.

Both sons due to Romantic /Work/ home relocation reasons have cancelled out on our Jan trip.

I cancelled the Family suite at Universal's Cabana Bay via Airmiles and the Airmiles went back into my account right away.
Westjet flight cancelled.,,,,, 

Well now I just have to decide when and where to go solo. (I actually prefer/enjoy solo travel,,,sh don't tell them).

Hugs Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> Moving forward the only place I am consistently getting AM is from Metro. DH often finds gas cheaper at other gas stations as we don't often make the 3 fill ups threshold in a month to generate the 50AM bonus at Shell.
> 
> Not a huge fan of online shopping through AM shops so I think I'll be out of collecting once I have spent all the AM I have stashed away. It was fun while it lasted. One positive I have taken away from it all is that I have become a much more careful shopper (reading the flyers and knowing my prices for things)


Other than shell, we don't have any stores here anymore to get airmiles from. Typically we fill up somewhere else that is significantly cheaper.   I wish we could get AM at Metro here.  Safeway had the monopoly, but since that's gone, hopefully Metro can be added at some point.
Otherwise it's mainly from AM Mastercard and airmiles shops.  Seeing as we're trying not to spend because we have an upcoming trip, and we need a new vehicle by spring, we're not getting much there either!


----------



## mort1331

bababear_50 said:


> Sometimes things have a way of working themselves out.
> 
> Both sons due to Romantic /Work/ home relocation reasons have cancelled out on our Jan trip.
> 
> I cancelled the Family suite at Universal's Cabana Bay via Airmiles and the Airmiles went back into my account right away.
> Westjet flight cancelled.,,,,,
> 
> Well now I just have to decide when and where to go solo. (I actually prefer/enjoy solo travel,,,sh don't tell them).
> 
> Hugs Mel


Keep the trip for yourself and enjoy


----------



## kuhltiffany

I’m hacking with Shell. You don’t actually have to fill up, only 30L, once a week. Week ends Sunday night at midnight. I’ve found I can almost always make the minimum that way at some point during the week. 

Other than that and Global Pet Food for the golden retriever, not much here either!


----------



## dancin Disney style

kuhltiffany said:


> I’m hacking with Shell. You don’t actually have to fill up, only 30L, once a week. Week ends Sunday night at midnight. I’ve found I can almost always make the minimum that way at some point during the week.
> 
> Other than that and Global Pet Food for the golden retriever, not much here either!


We do the same...stop the pump at 30L.  We can manage to get the 3 each month this way.  It's funny, DH used to top up his tank 2-3 X per month.  He would do it when the price was a little lower.   Then I made him stop doing that over the summer while I had a good promo from Mastercard.  Since his car is small he would have to let the tank drop to the 1/4 in order to get in 30L.  Well, he discovered that he only needs to get gas once a month....and is now spending less money on gas.


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> I’m hacking with Shell. You don’t actually have to fill up, only 30L, once a week. Week ends Sunday night at midnight. I’ve found I can almost always make the minimum that way at some point during the week.
> 
> Other than that and Global Pet Food for the golden retriever, not much here either!


*For us filling up means squeezing 30L in and hoping it doesn't splash on the ground since we drive a Fit that gets ridiculous mileage *


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *For us filling up means squeezing 30L in and hoping it doesn't splash on the ground since we drive a Fit that gets ridiculous mileage *


We bought a hybrid RAV4 in the summer and found it to be the same. When DD was driving it, we were okay, but once she had her own car, it meant that it is just DH and I, and we don't go out and about much. I learned the hard way that to get those 30L in, I have to be below the 1/4 tank. And even at that it is squeeze, release, squeeze, release, squeeze, hold my breath and stand waaaay back from the car as I pump. 

DD was buying Shell for her car and using my AM points card, but found that Esso in town is cheaper, so that extra help just died. 

I just looked at my AM transactions. I am 82 away from Onyx. I still have some Amazon shopping to do, but we know how that goes. Perhaps I'll use my BMO MC this month for all the purchases-been using a cashback card-and try and get some points gathered on it, just to make the 5000 points.


----------



## bababear_50

mort1331 said:


> Keep the trip for yourself and enjoy


LOL
Well I was just there a few weeks ago, Cabana Bay Resort
It would be great for those who love to swim ( Lazy River) & (Volcano Bay) ... but I don't swim in chlorinated water due to skin condition.
Salt water is good though.
I'm looking for Sunshine/warmth and shopping.
I'll find it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> LOL
> Well I was just there a few weeks ago, Cabana Bay Resort
> It would be great for those who love to swim ( Lazy River) & (Volcano Bay) ... but I don't swim in chlorinated water due to skin condition.
> Salt water is good though.
> I'm looking for Sunshine/warmth and shopping.
> I'll find it.
> Hugs
> Mel



I'd vote for a cruise  There are some good black friday deals. However most cruise lines you miss out on the best deals if you go alone. NCL does have some cabins for single people.


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> LOL
> Well I was just there a few weeks ago, Cabana Bay Resort
> It would be great for those who love to swim ( Lazy River) & (Volcano Bay) ... but I don't swim in chlorinated water due to skin condition.
> Salt water is good though.
> I'm looking for Sunshine/warmth and shopping.
> I'll find it.
> Hugs
> Mel


Have you thought about staying at the Endless Summer Resort?  If you like shopping, that is a great place to be.  The I-Ride trolly picks you up and goes up and down I-drive.  On one end is the Vineland Outlets, at the other end is the International Outlets.  Loads of stuff to do in between.  It's easy and inexpensive to use.  https://www.internationaldriveorlando.com/iride-trolley/

Then, of course, you can still do Universal Parks/City Walk and just a short Uber drive if you want to visit anything at Disney.  
Hubby and I did this a few years ago and I would not hesitate to do it alone.


----------



## dancin Disney style

DD update....

She managed to squeeze in time at all 4 parks.  They had all day Wednesday off and went to Epcot then MK.  While at MK she found a hoodie that I wanted in January.  So I got a gift!  I think she paid with my Visa though. 

She is now back in Toronto with the cast.  They arrived last night and their flight was only 4 minutes late (miracle).  I met her at the airport with her winter coat and clothes.  Met almost everyone and then showed them were to find their limo.   They were put in temp accommodation for last night.  Today they move to their homes for the next 2 weeks.  They had to wait for the cast of the Dream to move out today.  They got together with some of the Dream cast last night.  This morning they all went over to what they thought was just the rehearsal space but turns out DCL has several floors in the building.  She said...'this place is massive I'm shook'.   So today was a tour around and some meetings about their shows.  She will be in 2 shows and will be doing meet & greets.   She also found out that this show has been in the planning stages for over 2 years and they are the first cast.  The other half of the cast is on the ship now.   Tomorrow they have meetings all day.  Then Sunday she is off and will be coming home in the morning to pack for the next leg of the trip.  Since almost everyone is American they are doing Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday....including a turkey.


----------



## ottawamom

Keep those updates coming. I feel invested (emotionally anyway) in her journey.


----------



## bababear_50

tinkerone said:


> Have you thought about staying at the Endless Summer Resort?  If you like shopping, that is a great place to be.  The I-Ride trolly picks you up and goes up and down I-drive.  On one end is the Vineland Outlets, at the other end is the International Outlets.  Loads of stuff to do in between.  It's easy and inexpensive to use.  https://www.internationaldriveorlando.com/iride-trolley/
> 
> Then, of course, you can still do Universal Parks/City Walk and just a short Uber drive if you want to visit anything at Disney.
> Hubby and I did this a few years ago and I would not hesitate to do it alone.


Yep
Great minds think alike!
I am all booked for a week stay at Universal's Endless Summer Dockside and flight is booked too.
Thanks for the Trolley link,,, it will help me to plan out my days.
Your the best!



Hugs Mel


----------



## Teresa1963

bababear_50 said:


> Metro
> In the news
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/money/top...pc=U591&cvid=0837e8a8db4d494eb112ce1c76904c39
> 
> "La Flèche's comments come as Metro reported its fourth-quarter profit fell compared with a year ago as it took a $60-million charge related to the company's decision to have its Jean Coutu drugstore chain withdraw from the Air Miles loyalty program next year."


Yikes. I hope the grocery division is not next.


----------



## juniorbugman

So I was going to come on here and ask the experts if I should shop Chapters today for 7x the miles or wait until Black Friday but then I double checked my Chapters offers and they expire today so money off is better than Air Miles.   I will earn miles twice as I bought gift cards first then used those gift cards to pay for my purchase.  
 I am being a Secret Santa for my friend who lives alone.  She has given me a budget and I will purchase items for her to open on Christmas morning and some are books from Chapters and that was one of the deals.  It was so good that she asked today as I got an email from Giant Tiger that they are selling Dolly Parton kitchen stuff now and she loves Dolly so I purchased some stuff from there.   Then a Walmart shop and again I couldn't wait for Black Friday as there were only 2 gnome Christmas ornaments so I couldn't wait because they would have been gone and I would have been sad.


----------



## Debbie

juniorbugman said:


> _It was so good that she asked today as I got an email from Giant Tiger that they are selling Dolly Parton kitchen stuff now and she loves Dolly so I purchased some stuff from there.   _


Looks like a stop into Giant Tiger is on my list when I go into the city.


----------



## juniorbugman

Debbie said:


> Looks like a stop into Giant Tiger is on my list when I go into the city.


Nope they are only available online at least in my region of Ontario


----------



## dancin Disney style

Big Disney news this morning.   Bob Chapek has been fired.   Bob Iger is taking back his role as CEO for the next 2 years.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Big Disney news this morning.   Bob Chapek has been fired.   Bob Iger is taking back his role as CEO for the next 2 years.


I'm hoping he will take a look at changes and change some back.  Things like Magical Express and luggage pick up. Bring back everyday room cleaning.  Even fixing the mess at the parks with paying for this ride and that ride.  Right now, in my eyes, the parks are a bit of a mess.  
Cost cutting is one thing however if I'm forced to rent a car to get from MCO to the parks then why would I stay on grounds for all my meals.  You may have saved a few dollars by not busing me, but you lost a lot more with my leaving to eat and shop elsewhere.  JMO.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> I'm hoping he will take a look at changes and change some back.  Things like Magical Express and luggage pick up. Bring back everyday room cleaning.  Even fixing the mess at the parks with paying for this ride and that ride.  Right now, in my eyes, the parks are a bit of a mess.
> Cost cutting is one thing however if I'm forced to rent a car to get from MCO to the parks then why would I stay on grounds for all my meals.  You may have saved a few dollars by not busing me, but you lost a lot more with my leaving to eat and shop elsewhere.  JMO.


I totally agree but I’ve seen stories saying that Iger got a lot of these cost cutting measures started.  We shall see what happens now.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Don't forget that WDW is a very small part of the entire company and Iger is CEO  of the whole shebang,  not just the parks.  I highly doubt we'll see any roll backs of things that we see as annoying, making our trips Uber $$$, or simply "bad" because it is a business. As mentioned above Iger was in charge when a lot of these changes were already coming down the pipes.*


----------



## samsteele

Perhaps the best we can hope for is that it won't get worse. Not the most optimistic outlook but realistic. 

I actually suspect that some of the worst of the worst including park reservations, AP sales and Genie+ will be tweaked just a little to make them less obnoxious. Just enough to be offered up to the fan community. We'll certainly hear about it because any tiny consumer friendly gesture will be announced with lots of fanfare. 

One of the big perennial problems is IT and the entire platform for everything from ADRs to online package booking to Genie+. Any fixes to that rats nest would be incredible but realistically a bridge too far. It shouldn't be. But the history of snarls is legend and uniquely Disney.


----------



## Days In the Sun




----------



## Donald - my hero

*and my game of chicken continues... i have to get a birthday gift for our daughter-in-law so I'll do that today but I'm waiting till Friday for what should be an even bigger promo! 
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> TissotView attachment 720442


*OMG  thanks!!! *


----------



## juniorbugman

Days In the Sun said:


> View attachment 720442


Thanks for this update.   Now to check out if there is anything I need.   Actually I do want some new shoes from Merrell so I will check them out.  I can always ask for them as a Christmas gift once I have bought them.   
I wish I could have waited but I did save $17 on my Chapters purchase so better deal for my money.  They had a buy 2 Kids Christmas books get the third free and a 2 for $20 adult book deal but they ended yesterday.  I am sure they will have some good deals this week as well.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*if anyone's got flexibility in dates and a desire for a trip just about anywhere  both WestJet and air canada have black Friday sales on.  I could book round trip for both of us,  all in for $603 with either airline. It also lines up with the current promo Disney has in place.  End of Feb/ early March for reference,  some flights home are under $100 

**urgh  I broke my cardinal rule and checked the cost of sumthin after already booking - the danged flights are half the miles I used *


----------



## Etch

So if the "pre" black Friday sale is 15x the miles then the actual black Friday sale might be 20x the miles this year?  I hope so!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Etch said:


> So if the "pre" black Friday sale is 15x the miles then the actual black Friday sale might be 20x the miles this year?  I hope so!


Yup,  look about 5 posts up!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just got my third posting for the Metro 10X.  Another 63 miles which I find odd as that was the exact amount of the second one.   Hmmmm...they also removed the first amount that was posted, 18 miles.

I'm still waiting for the Carousel ones.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> f anyone's got flexibility in dates and a desire for a trip just about anywhere both WestJet and air canada have black Friday sales on. I could book round trip for both of us, all in for $603 with either airline. It also lines up with the current promo Disney has in place. End of Feb/ early March for reference, some flights home are under $100
> 
> **urgh I broke my cardinal rule and checked the cost of sumthin after already booking - the danged flights are half the miles I used


I wish we were closer for more direct flights.  It's always a milk run for us.  1,200.00 for 2 peeps for us     I'm still going to see if I can find a sweet spot of a deal...but so far, no dice

Edited to add - That's an awesome deal for you!!!!  I hope your snapping that up!!!!!


----------



## ottawamom

I just booked two flights (DH and I) Ottawa - LA. Thanks Jacqueline for having me take a second look at the sale. First time through it didn't look like much of a deal but with a second look I got two flights to LA for 14AM more than I paid for two flights to Orlando in 2019. (part was thanks to the BMO W/E discount)

Hotel booked with AM. Tickets to Disneyland from Undercover (old stock the day prices increased). Now all I need to do is to book the transfer from the airport to our hotel and park reservations of course.


----------



## tinkerone

I have been watching flights for Feb, there are 7 of us.  The lowest I have found so far is just over $1000 each.  It's not going to be cheap.  No big sale for our dates.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> I have been watching flights for Feb, there are 7 of us.  The lowest I have found so far is just over $1000 each.  It's not going to be cheap.  No big sale for our dates.


I hear ya...we booked for march break...just under 1000 each..but flying in and out of 2 airports


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think I've maxed out the November offer of 10x the miles on the main card. When i was looking closely at the terms I noticed they included Research Now as one of the partners -- AKA the surveys! I've been doing them on the train in and out of the city, when i can't get to sleep and I racked up almost 70 miles in just those alone and they're considered base miles so cha-ching this happened to my account yesterday

These posted last week

Still haven't seen any of the miles connected to catching the luggage from Metro, not holding out much hope on those and not even sure how I would chase them down?*


----------



## bababear_50

Well I am sitting here waiting for the clock to strike 12pm to say
Happy Birthday Jacqueline!!
Hugs Mel


----------



## alohamom

Happy birthday @Donald - my hero


----------



## rella's fan

Has anyone used their miles for the Mary Mcleod shortbreads?  Just wondered if they were good because they are pricy.  Thought about getting some and dividing them up into smaller tins from the Dollar store for some Christmas gifts but have never tried them


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Birthday Jacqueline,


----------



## kristabelle13

Incoming data points:

So, I put in a personal shopper request for Disneyland Tix with Genie+

2 x adult 5 day PH through vacation portal = 11,946 (cash price in USD at DL= $950USD)

from onyx shopper:

2 x adult 5 day PH w/G+ = 17,250 (cash price = $1200USD)

Which means they are using a $1.515 exchange rate on the personal shopper tix! That’s EXPENSIVE.

And the exchange on the Red tag tix are $1.32.

eta: so by their own red tag exchange rates - it should be closer to 15.7K —- has anyone pushed back on quotes to be like….you mathed wrong? 

(math: (# of AM/95)x10= Cdn $ amount; cdn/usd = exchange rate)

Brutal. I’ll pay cash for Genie+.


----------



## kristabelle13

Happy Birthday, Jacqueline! Hope it’s wonderful!


----------



## bababear_50

Looks like Starbucks is teaming up with TD Aeroplan
I hope they still stay with Airmiles also as that's my number one Cash Airmiles treat (reward).

​
Link and get to your next free coffee faster with these awesome partners!​Your Starbucks order could be earning you more. We’ve partnered with TD and Aeroplan® to make that happen. Simply link your Starbucks Rewards account to get started.​

When you link your Aeroplan® account, you can convert your Aeroplan points to Stars2. It’s time to top-up on Stars and get closer to your next free coffee.


----------



## Silvermist999

I literally just placed an order online but didn’t go through airmilesshops.ca. Then decided to check afterwards to see if the store is there. And omg, it is. I’ve never ordered from this store before. Any chance I can get my air miles added later on if I talk to customer service? Like can I just tell them I went through the portal but didn’t get my air miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> I literally just placed an order online but didn’t go through airmilesshops.ca. Then decided to check afterwards to see if the store is there. And omg, it is. I’ve never ordered from this store before. Any chance I can get my air miles added later on if I talk to customer service? Like can I just tell them I went through the portal but didn’t get my air miles.


Just my opinion but I'd try to cancel the order and redo it via the Airmiles portal.
Hope it works out.
Mel


----------



## Silvermist999

bababear_50 said:


> Just my opinion but I'd try to cancel the order and redo it via the Airmiles portal.
> Hope it works out.
> Mel


Thank you for your advice. Unfortunately the size I bought sold out afterwards (I must have purchased the last pair),   so I could not even rebuy and return.


----------



## bababear_50

Silvermist999 said:


> Thank you for your advice. Unfortunately the size I bought sold out afterwards (I must have purchased the last pair),   so I could not even rebuy and return.


Dang... I'd try contacting Airmiles and tell them you realized after purchasing (transaction) that you realized the connection via the Airmiles portal wasn't stable and you had been logged off.
Can't hurt to try.
Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Happy Birthday Jacqueline!


----------



## AngelDisney

For the 20x AM offer, does it start on Nov. 24 at 12 am? I have been holding off making a purchase since Monday. TIA!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> For the 20x AM offer, does it start on Nov. 24 at 12 am? I have been holding off making a purchase since Monday. TIA!


*I'm thinking yes,  the 15x ends at 23:59:59 tonight. To me that means,  yes,  get ready to start clicking*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*On my way out the door not much time to post BUT -- all of the multipliers have dropped for the individual stores AND a new offer popped up at some point yesterday 
You need to log on to your account and OPT it


Don't have time to search for who else got the MAX pass for Amazon -- how do I know which account i bought that darned thing for?!?!?!?!*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *On my way out the door not much time to post BUT -- all of the multipliers have dropped for the individual stores AND a new offer popped up at some point yesterday
> You need to log on to your account and OPT it
> View attachment 720919
> 
> Don't have time to search for who else got the MAX pass for Amazon -- how do I know which account i bought that darned thing for?!?!?!?!*


If your accounts have different names attached then look at the confirmation email from buying the Max pass.  Scroll to the bottom and it has the name and address of the account holder.  Below the name/address there is a....have questions, reply to this email thing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> If your accounts have different names attached then look at the confirmation email from buying the Max pass.  Scroll to the bottom and it has the name and address of the account holder.  Below the name/address there is a....have questions, reply to this email thing.


*I've sent them an email,  the information in the email is only about how I paid.  Different name and email attached to that than either of my airmiles accounts there's a link to look at the order but it doesn't actually work *


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Shopping Everyone!
Hugs Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


>



Just to wanted to emphasize that this is a BMO offer.

Thanks @Donald - my hero, I've opted in and would have missed it.


----------



## hdrolfe

When buying a chapters online giftcard, how long does it usually take to arrive? I'm in a shopping mood. Bought a $100 GC to buy some stuff on there and also spent far too much on TSC (so many AM)


----------



## mort1331

OT,,,,but if anyone in Ontario likes Treetop Trekking,,great deal on their website now. 40% off gift cards,,,,this is really the only way to get money off the treks which our family loves. FYI


----------



## hdrolfe

My chapters GC came, I got my AM and the 20X for it already. I used it to purchase items so hopefully those post quickly as well. I believe I should also get 10X (for the other deal to the end of November) and hopefully the TSC purchase also posts quickly, that should get me the base points, plus 20X, 10X and 2X. End of it all, I only need about 100 AM to get to Onyx now so that's great, I'm sure hoping I can do that at Metro over December. And Phew! Now xmas shopping for my nieces is done, got a couple things for my son (including a blanket from Indigo/Chapters, he keeps trying to steal the one I got myself last year so I got him one) and a couple items for me that I may wrap and put under the tree so I have something there lol. Or not, we'll see  Tomorrow I am rearranging a few furniture pieces and going to put up the tree. It has to be close enough to a wall to attach somehow so Mr Olaf doesn't knock it over. He did that twice last year. The other cats like to sit under it but oh that boy, he grabs the ornaments and pulls! But he's so cute


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My chapters GC came, I got my AM and the 20X for it already. I used it to purchase items so hopefully those post quickly as well. I believe I should also get 10X (for the other deal to the end of November) and hopefully the TSC purchase also posts quickly, that should get me the base points, plus 20X, 10X and 2X. End of it all, I only need about 100 AM to get to Onyx now so that's great, I'm sure hoping I can do that at Metro over December. And Phew! Now xmas shopping for my nieces is done, got a couple things for my son (including a blanket from Indigo/Chapters, he keeps trying to steal the one I got myself last year so I got him one) and a couple items for me that I may wrap and put under the tree so I have something there lol. Or not, we'll see  Tomorrow I am rearranging a few furniture pieces and going to put up the tree. It has to be close enough to a wall to attach somehow so Mr Olaf doesn't knock it over. He did that twice last year. The other cats like to sit under it but oh that boy, he grabs the ornaments and pulls! But he's so cute
> 
> View attachment 721030


Oh my gosh he is adorable. I love his markings.
Yeah we have been waiting to see what will happen with a christmas tree,,,
Sunday is the BIG test. So far she has left my train set alone.,,, but a tree with bright shiny balls????lol.
Have fun decorating Hon. 



LOL


----------



## ottawamom

My cat used to just sleep on the tree skirt under the tree in the corner where no one could see him. He also had a unusual need to chew on the lights. Out would go a whole string and I would be under the tree trying to figure out which light was gone so that I could replace it and get the lights back on.

See if you can tie it up to a hook on the wall to stabilize it.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yup my sisters cat tipped over my tree on Christmas Day just as we were heading out to see my Dad.  Quick pickup and we left.   From then on it was attached to the wall and the curtain rod.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> My cat used to just sleep on the tree skirt under the tree in the corner where no one could see him. He also had a unusual need to chew on the lights. Out would go a whole string and I would be under the tree trying to figure out which light was gone so that I could replace it and get the lights back on.
> 
> See if you can tie it up to a hook on the wall to stabilize it.



Last year I decorated the tree. Then had to undecorate it since they all got knocked off. I actually found one of the ball ornaments the other day, I think he was batting it around in the basement and brought it up. Not sure what will happen this year! Cats make Christmas trees more exciting  

@bababear_50 have to wait and see... some cats like the ornaments, some the tree itself! My one cat used to climb up and sleep in the branches, but she's outgrown that habit. And I have two who simply like to sleep under it. Good luck!


----------



## juniorbugman

So wondering if anybody has had their Carousel of Dreams bonus miles post yet?   I had one if I downloaded the Shell app and linked my air miles card I earned 100 bonus miles.  I also had the spend $40 or more at Metro earn 100 bonus miles.   I haven't seen either of them post yet or either of my accounts.


----------



## Etch

I haven't had any of my Carousel bonus miles post yet.


----------



## tinkerone

I just ordered a foot massager through Amazon and was so excited about bonus AM's.  Then it hit me, does this category count?  Anyone care to guess?


----------



## hdrolfe

tinkerone said:


> I just ordered a foot massager through Amazon and was so excited about bonus AM's.  Then it hit me, does this category count?  Anyone care to guess?


I am guessing no, but might depend on the brand?

*Included categories*:*
Amazon Fashion Private Brands
Amazon Cloud Cam
Automotive
Business & Industrial Supplies
Camera, Photo & Video
Clothing & Accessories
Echo Devices
Eero Devices
Electronic Components & Home Audio
Element Smart TV
Fire TV Devices
Furniture
Handmade
Home Entertainment
Jewelry
Kindle E-readers
Kitchen & Dining
Luggage
Luxury Beauty
Major Appliances
Office & School Supplies (Exclude Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets)
Outdoor Recreation
Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
Shoes, Handbags & Accessories
Software
Tires & Wheels
Watches


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't think the miles from the carousel will post until the middle of December at the earliest since we have until the 1st to use them. Frustrating because I would have liked to know if I could use all of the Metro ones I earned or will only one of each actually post?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

tinkerone said:


> I just ordered a foot massager through Amazon and was so excited about bonus AM's.  Then it hit me, does this category count?  Anyone care to guess?


*Check to see if it's on Well.ca, best buy,  the bay ... think outside of the box for other store .... and if it is cancel the Amazon order! Poof miles earned.  *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Check to see if it's on Well.ca, best buy,  the bay ... think outside of the box for other store .... and if it is cancel the Amazon order! Poof miles earned.  *


I was going to post this
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/search?search=foot+massager

I wish Amazon had more available categories for Airmiles ,,,,,Pets!

Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Check to see if it's on Well.ca, best buy,  the bay ... think outside of the box for other store .... and if it is cancel the Amazon order! Poof miles earned.  *





bababear_50 said:


> I was going to post this
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/search?search=foot+massager
> 
> I wish Amazon had more available categories for Airmiles ,,,,,Pets!
> 
> Hugs Mel


Thank you both.  The one I ordered is actually $130 more at Best Buy and not offered at well.ca or The Bay.  I'm happy to not get AM's if I can save $130 though. 
Maybe it will fall under the category of Luxury Beauty, lol. 
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/miko-yoisho-shiatsu-foot-massage/14788027

ETA-I just noticed that the sale for this, on Best Buy, ends Jan 29,* 2033*.  LOL.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> I am guessing no, but might depend on the brand?
> 
> *Included categories*:*
> Amazon Fashion Private Brands
> Amazon Cloud Cam
> Automotive
> Business & Industrial Supplies
> Camera, Photo & Video
> Clothing & Accessories
> Echo Devices
> Eero Devices
> Electronic Components & Home Audio
> Element Smart TV
> Fire TV Devices
> Furniture
> Handmade
> Home Entertainment
> Jewelry
> Kindle E-readers
> Kitchen & Dining
> Luggage
> Luxury Beauty
> Major Appliances
> Office & School Supplies (Exclude Computers, Computer Accessories, Home Theater Projectors, Laptops, Tablets)
> Outdoor Recreation
> Ring Video Doorbells and Cameras
> Shoes, Handbags & Accessories
> Software
> Tires & Wheels
> Watches


I've been sitting with the laptop since 7am doing my Christmas shopping. Should be earning a nice amount of miles.   I've still got to look at the things I was planning to get from Amazon but I think none of it will earn miles. Bummer since I bought that Max Pass with the hopes that I would get at least a few miles.  Some bigger items I need are a steam cleaner and a slow cooker....that's all the oldest DD is asking for.

The only thing that's on the list that is a maybe is a Kindle.   DD needs some sort of device for book reading to take away with her. I know nothing about Kindles.  I was planning to get an Amazon Fire tablet as they are on sale everywhere and I could get one with optimum points, Canadian Tire money or Walmart (I've got a gift card). Hmmmm....I guess I should have thought more about this before now.  I should probably look at the options that save me money over earning miles.....her new job has cost me a fortune so far.  LOL....she found out 2 days ago that all the clothes she has packed are not allowed and she has next to nothing that is allowed.


----------



## dancin Disney style

If anyone has any info to share I would greatly appreciate it.....kindle VS Amazon tablet.  I was thinking that the tablet would be more useable later on.  Although, maybe DD will get into the e-reader thing over actual books


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a kindle paperwhite, it is waterproof so I can read at the beach and no worries. It is only for reading books. A tablet would obviously do more. I like that I can read the kindle without glare from the sun. I really like my kindle. But I have never had a tablet.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> If anyone has any info to share I would greatly appreciate it.....kindle VS Amazon tablet.  I was thinking that the tablet would be more useable later on.  Although, maybe DD will get into the e-reader thing over actual books


I have both. I usually read on the Kindle (or library Libby) app on my tablet. But I think that is because I like the print on the tablet. . . . I *am *an old gal, which is probably the reason I like the bigger font on the bigger device. 

One plus to the Kindle is that the charge lasts a loooong time compared to the tablet!


----------



## Debbie

Woohoo! My Amazon shopping from earlier this week (yes, I took the 15x) just posted.


----------



## bababear_50

dancin Disney style said:


> I've been sitting with the laptop since 7am doing my Christmas shopping. Should be earning a nice amount of miles.   I've still got to look at the things I was planning to get from Amazon but I think none of it will earn miles. Bummer since I bought that Max Pass with the hopes that I would get at least a few miles.  Some bigger items I need are a steam cleaner and a slow cooker....that's all the oldest DD is asking for.
> 
> The only thing that's on the list that is a maybe is a Kindle.   DD needs some sort of device for book reading to take away with her. I know nothing about Kindles.  I was planning to get an Amazon Fire tablet as they are on sale everywhere and I could get one with optimum points, Canadian Tire money or Walmart (I've got a gift card). Hmmmm....I guess I should have thought more about this before now.  I should probably look at the options that save me money over earning miles.....her new job has cost me a fortune so far.  LOL....she found out 2 days ago that all the clothes she has packed are not allowed and she has next to nothing that is allowed.


I am also taking price over miles this year,,,
I tried Body Shop & Amazon and ended up just not doing them,,(not included or out of stock).
Only Black Friday shop for me this year was Indigo gift card.
Curious why are some of her packed clothes not allowed?
My vote is a tablet ,,just more useful.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Debbie said:


> I have both. I usually read on the Kindle (or library Libby) app on my tablet. But I think that is because I like the print on the tablet. . . . I *am *an old gal, which is probably the reason I like the bigger font on the bigger device.
> 
> One plus to the Kindle is that the charge lasts a loooong time compared to the tablet!


I just make the font bigger on the kindle, it's adjustable same as in the app. And agree on the charge! It lasts a long time


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I am also taking price over miles this year,,,
> I tried Body Shop & Amazon and ended up just not doing them,,(not included or out of stock).
> Only Black Friday shop for me this year was Indigo gift card.
> Curious why are some of her packed clothes not allowed?
> My vote is a tablet ,,just more useful.
> Hugs Mel


I ordered some things for myself from Clinique and Sephora.  Both orders over $100 and paid MC so that gives me the extra 50 for MC, plus the 20X, plus each had a small multiplier  2X/3X.   I also ordered from Nike and Lululemon.   I still need to order a steamer and crockpot which I think is going to come from Walmart....I think I can put my gift card towards that and still get some miles....20X plus MC. 

The clothes........they have a strict dress code.  It's called the 'look'.  They do not allow athletic wear of any kind unless they are backstage.  They do not allow anything with visible labels or graphics.  Being a dancer most of her clothes are from Lululemon which are not allowed....athletic and have a label.   Her dresses are all skinny straps, also not allowed.   Performers get a lot of privileges that other crew don't get.  They are allowed to spend their free time in guest areas which is why the dress code.   It is nearly impossible to find summer weight clothes right now.  She has no shorts or plain t's that fit the dress code.  I have been to several Winners/Marshalls and dealt with the Old Navy clearance section.....all I managed to find were 2 plain cotton t's and a pink cardigan that she thinks she can wear over her dresses.   I did however find the socks she asked for at the Nike store beside Old Navy......ummmm, and I walked out with 6 pairs of shoes.


----------



## dancin Disney style

The daily DD update....
Things have been a little quiet this week.  They have been busy reading scripts, learning rules, learning character stories and working in costumes.  She injured her ankle on Thursday which required treatment so somehow I end up as the middle man...calling the athletic therapist, calling DH and coordinating everything all while I was dealing with my own work.   DD Uber'd half way home, DH met her and drove her the rest of the way (on his lunch break), then I left early to drive her to the appointment and back to Toronto.    That was fun....said no one.  Anyway, her ankle is feeling better but still tender.   One of the handlers told the cast yesterday that if they had to jump into the show today she would be confident that they had it.  She also said that she has never had a group pick it up so quickly or so well.  I'm going to head out in a few minutes to drive downtown to pick DD up....she 'can't' hobble to Union to get the train.  She is coming home for the night....tomorrow is their day off.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> If anyone has any info to share I would greatly appreciate it.....kindle VS Amazon tablet.  I was thinking that the tablet would be more useable later on.  Although, maybe DD will get into the e-reader thing over actual books


I have both. I got my Kindle first and loved reading books on it. My son gave me the Amazon tablet and it's great for books, games and surfing the web when I don't feeling like jumping on my laptop. The only thing I don't like about it is that I am limited to apps available through Amazon (ie couldn't download the WestJet app when travelling)

Kindle I believe also has a reader that allows you to surf the web etc.

For versatility I would say go with the Amazon tablet.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> I have both. I got my Kindle first and loved reading books on it. My son gave me the Amazon tablet and it's great for books, games and surfing the web when I don't feeling like jumping on my laptop. The only thing I don't like about it is that I am limited to apps available through Amazon (ie couldn't download the WestJet app when travelling)
> 
> Kindle I believe also has a reader that allows you to surf the web etc.
> 
> For versatility I would say go with the Amazon tablet.


Both are basically the same price. I was not aware that you couldn’t download some apps to the tablet.  It might not be the best option for me then.  I’m thinking that I would use it when I travel and would want to download Netflix or Crave.


----------



## mkmommy

For e readers if you plan on getting books from your public library check what platform
they use. My  library uses cloud Library and with my KOBO  I have to download to my PC first and then to the  Kobo which is fine until you are away and don’t have a laptop.

I would prefer a direct download like I can to my phone ( I don’t like reading on my phone)


----------



## dancin Disney style

mkmommy said:


> For e readers if you plan on getting books from your public library check what platform
> they use. My  library uses cloud Library and with my KOBO  I have to download to my PC first and then to the  Kobo which is fine until you are away and don’t have a laptop.
> 
> I would prefer a direct download like I can to my phone ( I don’t like reading on my phone)


I literally just discovered that there is a Kindle app for iOS.  She’s taking her Macbook and has a new 13 pro max.   I’m going to talk to her about going that route over buying a Kindle.  She also needs to get Google fi which is going to cost around $100/month.  The costs just keep adding up….and I’m somehow going to end up paying for all this stuff.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Just talked to her and …nope not reading on her phone. 
DH has an Amazon Fire tablet and he just showed me that it came with the Kindle app. 

I’m so confused!


----------



## bababear_50

Please,,, I am just trying to help!

But I am just trying to help...............................................................
Oh well my 2 mini table top Disney trees will have to be enough this year.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Please,,, I am just trying to help!
> 
> But I am just trying to help...............................................................
> Oh well my 2 mini table top Disney trees will have to be enough this year.
> Hugs MelView attachment 721633



She might ignore it after a bit? I do love the picture! They are always so helpful


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> She might ignore it after a bit? I do love the picture! They are always so helpful


Nope she climbed right to the top and chewed on the light cord.....
I have a video of it with my sons panicking and saying no Christmas this year!
It was hilarious.....
We will try again next year.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> I literally just discovered that there is a Kindle app for iOS.


Yes, I should have clarified. My 'tablet' is my iPad and I use the Kindle app (along with my library Libby) all the time. I have also used my laptop which is not iOS, but the Kindle app works there, too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

This Kindle VS table thing is giving me a    I was all set to get the Kindle...partially because it's on the Amazon list and I have that max pass.  So 40X the miles.   Then I looked at the Fire tablet again and realized that the newest version can support  Netflix, Disney+, Kindle and a bunch of others which is what I want for down the road use.  If I get the newest version and upgrade the capacity the price between the 2 devices is the same.   I'm obsessing over the miles this weekend.   Maybe I need to just walk away from the whole thing right now.   I'm trying to get my Christmas shopping done.....I have been exclusively online, Black Friday shopping for several years now and LOVE it.  I still need to figure something out for my mother....not a single idea.


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Both are basically the same price. I was not aware that you couldn’t download some apps to the tablet.  It might not be the best option for me then.  I’m thinking that I would use it when I travel and would want to download Netflix or Crave.


No issues there. I have Netflix and Disney Plus loaded on my Fire tablet. I'm sure Crave would work as well. I downloaded a bunch of shows before taking a flight and watched them while flying instead of using the options on the plane.


----------



## mort1331

ottawamom said:


> No issues there. I have Netflix and Disney Plus loaded on my Fire tablet. I'm sure Crave would work as well. I downloaded a bunch of shows before taking a flight and watched them while flying instead of using the options on the plane.


we only run into issues with Netflix. If more than 2 of us want to download shows, it wont work. I dont need to upgrade to the 4 devices So I tell the girls to figure it out.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> we only run into issues with Netflix. If more than 2 of us want to download shows, it wont work. I dont need to upgrade to the 4 devices So I tell the girls to figure it out.


LOL....we have Netflix that only DD and I use, we have Crave that only I use and Amazon Prime that DD and DH use.  So no issues with downloads.  Anyway, DH would be totally fine with nothing....he's weird.

So late last night I got a case of FOMO and ordered the tablet.  I had to figure out where to get it from in order to still get the 20X miles.....Best Buy for the win.   My shopping in now almost done.  Oddly, it was done this year frantically and without much in the way of a plan.  Does anyone have any ideas for an 82yo woman?  Every year seems to be similar stuff....books, PJ's, fuzzy socks, bath products, McD's card (she loves their coffee).  I feel like I need to change it up this year.


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.womansday.com/life/g24370591/best-gifts-for-seniors/

Hugs Mel

I also like this
https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-ca/g...MI6c6U9YrR-wIVWTizAB1S2ADFEAQYASABEgJxn_D_BwE


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....we have Netflix that only DD and I use, we have Crave that only I use and Amazon Prime that DD and DH use.  So no issues with downloads.  Anyway, DH would be totally fine with nothing....he's weird.
> 
> So late last night I got a case of FOMO and ordered the tablet.  I had to figure out where to get it from in order to still get the 20X miles.....Best Buy for the win.   My shopping in now almost done.  Oddly, it was done this year frantically and without much in the way of a plan.  Does anyone have any ideas for an 82yo woman?  Every year seems to be similar stuff....books, PJ's, fuzzy socks, bath produc


Always a dilemma at our house.  I'm not 82 (yet) but my children are always asking me what I want for gifts.  I don't need 'stuff', I'm trying to get rid of things as we are starting the journey of downsizing.  I don't 'need' anything.  
What has been popular with me lately are the things that disappear after use, such as teas, bath products, gift cards for restaurants.  Items that I don't need to find a place for.  I enjoy a cup of tea as much as I enjoy that glass figurine that was once a gift, that I now have to figure out what to do with.  
Not sure if that helps at all but I thought I might mention how it is for us.  I'm sure whatever you come up with will be an excellent gift.  It's always nice to be remembered.


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for an 82yo woman? Every year seems to be similar stuff....books, PJ's, fuzzy socks, bath products, McD's card (she loves their coffee). I feel like I need to change it up this year.


My sister always gives her MIL stamps for her to mail her cards and stuff.  Does she need any new bed pillows, if yes get her those as well as new pillow cases.  This year my Mom wants new bed pillows so I am doing a themed gift - bed pillows with new pillowcases and 1 couch pillow with interchangeable pillow cases that I am going to make.  I think the couch pillow can be used outdoors as well without a pillow case.   
If she is into puzzles get her some of those and then once they are done they can be donated to a thrift store or seniors centre.   Poof item gone.


----------



## bababear_50

I agree with Tink and Judy
Consumables are the way to go.
I just started my 60's and I do not need anything,,,, I asked my sons for 
Tim Hortons/McDonald's / Starbucks gift cards.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> https://www.womansday.com/life/g24370591/best-gifts-for-seniors/
> 
> Hugs Mel
> 
> I also like this
> https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-ca/g...MI6c6U9YrR-wIVWTizAB1S2ADFEAQYASABEgJxn_D_BwE


That's a great list.   Some really interesting items.  So here's the thing about my mom....she's not a typical senior.  She does not look or behave (usually)like she's in her 80's.   Only in the last year she has slowed down a little after a diagnosis and that is likely due to her fatalist attitude about it.   



tinkerone said:


> Always a dilemma at our house.  I'm not 82 (yet) but my children are always asking me what I want for gifts.  I don't need 'stuff', I'm trying to get rid of things as we are starting the journey of downsizing.  I don't 'need' anything.
> What has been popular with me lately are the things that disappear after use, such as teas, bath products, gift cards for restaurants.  Items that I don't need to find a place for.  I enjoy a cup of tea as much as I enjoy that glass figurine that was once a gift, that I now have to figure out what to do with.
> Not sure if that helps at all but I thought I might mention how it is for us.  I'm sure whatever you come up with will be an excellent gift.  It's always nice to be remembered.


That's our situation too....nothing really that we/I need and if there is something I want, I buy it.  Bought myself some things this weekend and did think that I shouldn't as Christmas is coming.  The sales were great. 

My mom currently thinks that she might have a year or two left and is cleaning out her house. Every time I'm over there she ask me about a certain item, if I want it or not.  She says, I'll put your name on it.   WTH!   So she def doesn't want 'stuff'.  I'm just wondering if she thinks I'm being lazy in getting her basically the same stuff every year.  We tried doing no gifts one year and she got mad.



juniorbugman said:


> My sister always gives her MIL stamps for her to mail her cards and stuff.  Does she need any new bed pillows, if yes get her those as well as new pillow cases.  This year my Mom wants new bed pillows so I am doing a themed gift - bed pillows with new pillowcases and 1 couch pillow with interchangeable pillow cases that I am going to make.  I think the couch pillow can be used outdoors as well without a pillow case.
> If she is into puzzles get her some of those and then once they are done they can be donated to a thrift store or seniors centre.   Poof item gone.


Also great ideas.  I looked at some puzzles yesterday but I've never in my life seen her do anything like that.  My mom does know how to knit but hasn't done it in years.  I thought about getting her some pattern books and all the supplies....but what she would knit, I have no idea.  I certainly do not want any hats or slippers.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I agree with Tink and Judy
> Consumables are the way to go.
> I just started my 60's and I do not need anything,,,, I asked my sons for
> Tim Hortons/McDonald's / Starbucks gift cards.
> Hugs Mel


Oh ya....I'm good with gift cards.  I think I might tell DH that I want a shopping weekend in the US..... see how that goes.   What I really want is a WDW Christmas weekend but that's not happening.....I'm busy with work and DD has abandoned me.  I mentioned it to DH and his answer was.....go by yourself.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> My mom currently thinks that she might have a year or two left and is cleaning out her house. Every time I'm over there she ask me about a certain item, if I want it or not. * She says, I'll put your name on it*.   WTH!   So she def doesn't want 'stuff'.  I'm just wondering if she thinks I'm being lazy in getting her basically the same stuff every year.  We tried doing no gifts one year and she got mad.


My mom started in her late sixties getting rid of the stuff. She had a plan to toss/gift 10 items a day. We'd go over and come home with a boatload of things that was "ours" or that we could honestly use. To be fair with the highlighted sentence---I have had my kids' names on my Doultons for years. They don't want them, but their names are on there anyway. And when the time comes, I won't care if they take them or not. rofl 

My birthday is the 9 days before Christmas, so I have to think of lots of things that I "want"/"need" so they can gift. I love giftcards. On the list I sent out, I included a washer door prop, clothes horse, banana tree (the kind to hold bananas  ), popcorn, Rheo Thompson mint smoothies., and a cruise journal. I thought last night I should have added Malibu rum on the list.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> My mom started in her late sixties getting rid of the stuff. She had a plan to toss/gift 10 items a day. We'd go over and come home with a boatload of things that was "ours" or that we could honestly use. To be fair with the highlighted sentence---I have had my kids' names on my Doultons for years. They don't want them, but their names are on there anyway. And when the time comes, I won't care if they take them or not. rofl
> 
> My birthday is the 9 days before Christmas, so I have to think of lots of things that I "want"/"need" so they can gift. I love giftcards. On the list I sent out, I included a washer door prop, clothes horse, banana tree (the kind to hold bananas  ), popcorn, Rheo Thompson mint smoothies., and a cruise journal. I thought last night I should have added Malibu rum on the list.


Funny...everytime this stuff comes up about who gets what all I can think of is I'll be calling a truck to come and haul it all away.   I don't want or need someone else's stuff.   There are ZERO sentimental attachments.  The relationships have never been easy.  

9 days before Christmas......I'm 10 days.  My oldest brother and I had the same birthday but since his passing I pretty much skip it.  The kids usually take me for dinner which is good enough for me.


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents do not like stuff. And if they want something, they buy it themselves. Since kiddo is still in school picture age, I always get them a print of the latest photo. My niece made us all personalized calendars last year with pictures of family, pets, etc. I tend to give consumables, or gift cards. I know my parents like Tim Hortons (or my dad any way) and things like that. I'd never give them anything else because they are particular about things. 

The only one in the house who gets proper gifts now is my son, and since he wants mostly clothes this year even he will be getting gift cards to pick out what he wants. Not that he doesn't like stuff, he just likes certain stuff


----------



## ottawamom

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh ya....I'm good with gift cards.  I think I might tell DH that I want a shopping weekend in the US..... see how that goes.   What I really want is a WDW Christmas weekend but that's not happening.....I'm busy with work and DD has abandoned me.  I mentioned it to DH and his answer was.....go by yourself.


I think I'm hearing a Dis Gals group trip in the making! Too late for this year but next year?


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I think I'm hearing a Dis Gals group trip in the making! Too late for this year but next year?


Well yah know that WestJet voucher is coming my way soon I hope.............just saying.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Ok so..........my cruise got booked today!!!!   
DD was speaking with one of the other girls who had just booked her grandparents.   Turns out that the rules for discounted rates are pretty simple.   Not at all what we thought.   DD can book anyone on a friends/family rate as long as the cruise takes place at least 30 days after her hire date.  She made the call and got us booked for Jan 28th.  We got a verandah stateroom at a discount of approx 40% and the upgrade to verandah was only$180.  We are not required to pay gratuities.  

Now I'm hunting for the flight.    I think I might go through AM....I can get the flights that I prefer for 6018 miles and fees of $355.   If I were to pay OOP for that same itinerary it would be $987.  The other option is paying OOP with a sale code on Westjet for $717....that same through AM is 4570 miles and $355.   I'm not sure what want to do but will need to decide today I think.     I never would have considered using miles for a flight. I'm more about getting the reward for $0 rather than some miles and some cash.    We will also need a rental car and a couple nights at a hotel.  We will fly in Thursday night after work, have Friday to do something, get on the ship Saturday for 7 nights and then fly home Sunday midday.  There is a flight Sunday night that is also tempting.  

I'm also trying to figure out this whole cruise thing.  I got the navigator app and have been trying to read everything.  Looks like there is hardly anything left that we can book.  There actually isn't much that really interests us anyway.  Virtual golf would have been fun but it's only available of the days that the ship is in port.....I'm assuming we will be on land doing something.  We didn't have a choice for dining....we got late which probably won't work for us but we will figure it out.  Dining in general will be interesting....I am very against shared seating.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Ok so..........my cruise got booked today!!!!
> DD was speaking with one of the other girls who had just booked her grandparents.   Turns out that the rules for discounted rates are pretty simple.   Not at all what we thought.   DD can book anyone on a friends/family rate as long as the cruise takes place at least 30 days after her hire date.  She made the call and got us booked for Jan 28th.  We got a verandah stateroom at a discount of approx 40% and the upgrade to verandah was only$180.  We are not required to pay gratuities.
> 
> Now I'm hunting for the flight.    I think I might go through AM....I can get the flights that I prefer for 6018 miles and fees of $355.   If I were to pay OOP for that same itinerary it would be $987.  The other option is paying OOP with a sale code on Westjet for $717....that same through AM is 4570 miles and $355.   I'm not sure what want to do but will need to decide today I think.     I never would have considered using miles for a flight. I'm more about getting the reward for $0 rather than some miles and some cash.    We will also need a rental car and a couple nights at a hotel.  We will fly in Thursday night after work, have Friday to do something, get on the ship Saturday for 7 nights and then fly home Sunday midday.  There is a flight Sunday night that is also tempting.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out this whole cruise thing.  I got the navigator app and have been trying to read everything.  Looks like there is hardly anything left that we can book.  There actually isn't much that really interests us anyway.  Virtual golf would have been fun but it's only available of the days that the ship is in port.....I'm assuming we will be on land doing something.  We didn't have a choice for dining....we got late which probably won't work for us but we will figure it out.  Dining in general will be interesting....I am very against shared seating.


You will find a time listed in the Navigator, once you board, for changes in dining.  Check the time out, where it takes place and be there five or ten minutes early.  You will most likely get to change to early dining and also have your own table.  I don't like shared either and I usually stop by to make sure it has been arranged or to change it if it hasn't.  The one time I didn't do this we were put at a table with six others.  Not something I could do so they changed us to a lovely table by a porthole.  You should have no problem getting this all fixed once onboard.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*So far I've spent** a total of $815.40 and snagged 1485 miles during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday shopping. Not half bad, pretty close to 2:1 way above normal online shopping. I might have been able to do better but visiting with Arthur and his parents this weekend after 6 full weeks of daily commuting just zapped my energy. I wanted to get the most bang for my Max Pass and I'm happy with that return plus what I will soon see on my door step (live in the middle of 4 distribution centres so some things arrive within 12 hours!) *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *So far I've spent** a total of $815.40 and snagged 1485 miles during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday shopping. Not half bad, pretty close to 2:1 way above normal online shopping. I might have been able to do better but visiting with Arthur and his parents this weekend after 6 full weeks of daily commuting just zapped my energy. I wanted to get the most bang for my Max Pass and I'm happy with that return plus what I will soon see on my door step (live in the middle of 4 distribution centres so some things arrive within 12 hours!) *


 to you for keeping track of that.   I barely have a handle on what I bought never mind how much I spent and the miles.  I know that I made 8 purchases....6 at 20X miles and 1 at 15X.  All but one had a smaller multiplier.  5 purchases were over $100 so that went on MC for the extra 50 each. I bought a few things from Amazon but I have no idea if any of them qualify for miles and I certainly got nothing from the Max Pass.  My Amazon already arrived...we have Prime so it often comes in 12ish hours.  I've received the tablet I bought (that came in under 24hrs) and part of my Walmart order was sitting on step yesterday, no wrapping of any kind.  Of course...that is a gift for my oldest and she walked in unannounced yesterday while the box was sitting on the floor inside the door.  Hopefully I got away with that....she asked for a crock pot but I bought an Instant Pot.


I bought my flights late last night.  Again, FOMO.   The prices were actually very good for YYZ and I have seen them a little lower but not very often.  I decided to pay OOP.   I wanted to buy a fare class that AM did not offer.  Went with AC even though it was slightly more money.  The return flight time is much better.....WJ is 7am, AC 11am.  Booked the Flex category which gave me 1 checked bag, seat selection, no change fees and more Aeroplan points.  I know I would have been paying for bags and seat selection anyway so in the end I paid an extra $35 each but have the no change fee option which at that moment I felt was a good thing.    I will use AM for the hotels (2 nights pre cruise and 1 night after) and probably for the rental car.   I want to go to MK the day before the cruise so maybe AM for that too.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> You will find a time listed in the Navigator, once you board, for changes in dining.  Check the time out, where it takes place and be there five or ten minutes early.  You will most likely get to change to early dining and also have your own table.  I don't like shared either and I usually stop by to make sure it has been arranged or to change it if it hasn't.  The one time I didn't do this we were put at a table with six others.  Not something I could do so they changed us to a lovely table by a porthole.  You should have no problem getting this all fixed once onboard.


I see that I can add myself to the waitlist for early dining....should I do that?   To be honest dinner at 5:30 is not really any better than 8pm.  

I have a lot of research to do!


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I see that I can add myself to the waitlist for early dining....should I do that?   To be honest dinner at 5:30 is not really any better than 8pm.
> 
> I have a lot of research to do!


If you want early dining, yes, add your name to the wait list however still check in when you board.  Verify that you did get early seating and that you have a table just for yourselves.  
Even if you decide to keep late dinning but want a table without other guests, take the time to go to dining requests and verify.  It's easier to take a few minutes and be sure you get what you want than to go to dinner that first night and be surprised with what they gave you.  
We prefer early dining as we get to relax after dinner with the show.  For us, it's much nicer than seeing the show and then going to dinner.  But that's all just a personal preference.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@tinkerone  thanks....I'm going to work on the research this weekend.  I like to know where things are and how things work before I go anywhere.   Do you know anything about the Hey, Howdy breakfast ?   I have to book that but don't see anything about it on the website or in the app.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> @tinkerone  thanks....I'm going to work on the research this weekend.  I like to know where things are and how things work before I go anywhere.   Do you know anything about the Hey, Howdy breakfast ?   I have to book that but don't see anything about it on the website or in the app.


Never heard of the Hey, Howdy Breakfast.  Is it on the new Toy Story themed cruise?  If so, when you find out, I need to know.  Actually, if you are going on the Toy Story themed cruise, I would love to know everything you find out.  It's the cruise we will be on, and my FB group is trying hard to get any and all information.  This cruise is new this year so nothing is known.

What I have seen so far about breakfast...
CHARACTER BREAKFAST​Join Sheriff Woody, Jesse and Bullseye for a rootin’ tootin’ good time during a musical interactive Character breakfast.

ETA-Should be Pixar Day at Sea, not Toy Story.  My bad.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Never heard of the Hey, Howdy Breakfast.  Is it on the new Toy Story themed cruise?  If so, when you find out, I need to know.  Actually, if you are going on the Toy Story themed cruise, I would love to know everything you find out.  It's the cruise we will be on, and my FB group is trying hard to get any and all information.  This cruise is new this year so nothing is known.
> 
> What I have seen so far about breakfast...
> CHARACTER BREAKFAST​Join Sheriff Woody, Jesse and Bullseye for a rootin’ tootin’ good time during a musical interactive Character breakfast.
> 
> ETA-Should be Pixar Day at Sea, not Toy Story.  My bad.


Yes...It's part of Pixar Day at Sea.    I think after DD joins the ship this week there will be more info.  She told me I have to go to this breakfast.  LOL....I told her I was planning to sit on my verandah with room service every morning.  We go on Jan 28th...when do you go?

What I can say is that Pixar Day at Sea has been in the planning stages for over 2 years.  DD and her castmates are the first cast.   Half are currently on the ship starting blocking.   The other half (DD's half) joins the ship this week to complete blocking and rehearsals.   The corporate excitement is huge apparently.    I know a lot of other things but forbidden from telling.

Slightly interesting...she will be living in a guest cabin and rehearsals happen in the overnight hours.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Yes...It's part of Pixar Day at Sea.    I think after DD joins the ship this week there will be more info.  She told me I have to go to this breakfast.  LOL....I told her I was planning to sit on my verandah with room service every morning.  We go on Jan 28th...when do you go?
> 
> What I can say is that Pixar Day at Sea has been in the planning stages for over 2 years.  DD and her castmates are the first cast.   Half are currently on the ship starting blocking.   The other half (DD's half) joins the ship this week to complete blocking and rehearsals.   The corporate excitement is huge apparently.    I know a lot of other things but forbidden from telling.
> 
> Slightly interesting...she will be living in a guest cabin and rehearsals happen in the overnight hours.


We are on Feb 25th.  I was excited myself once I found out it was going to be Pixar and not Marvel.  Can't wait to find out more.
Do you know if the breakfast is going to be a ticketed event?  I'm wondering if they will give everyone a time or if you will have to prearrange with a ticket.
When you can give out more information feel free to let me know.  Even in a PM if you prefer.  We are taking a six-year-old so I'm very excited for this sailing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> We are on Feb 25th.  I was excited myself once I found out it was going to be Pixar and not Marvel.  Can't wait to find out more.
> Do you know if the breakfast is going to be a ticketed event?  I'm wondering if they will give everyone a time or if you will have to prearrange with a ticket.
> When you can give out more information feel free to let me know.  Even in a PM if you prefer.  We are taking a six-year-old so I'm very excited for this sailing.


She told me last night that it's a ticketed event.  I told her that she needs to find out everything she can about this thing if I'm expected to attend.  She told me to stop complaining   


On the AM front.....I've got 395 miles posted from my BF shopping.  Some of it has posted in a weird way and I feel like it will be taken back.   The Body Shop posted base miles 3 times.  Clinque posted base miles 4 times and the 5X multiplier twice.   LuLulemon posted base miles 2 times.  I've still got more purchases coming.  

I also had another one of those Metro 10X post and this time it was 135 miles.....I'm so confused


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> She told me last night that it's a ticketed event.  I told her that she needs to find out everything she can about this thing if I'm expected to attend.  She told me to stop complaining
> 
> 
> On the AM front.....I've got 395 miles posted from my BF shopping.  Some of it has posted in a weird way and I feel like it will be taken back.   The Body Shop posted base miles 3 times.  Clinque posted base miles 4 times and the 5X multiplier twice.   LuLulemon posted base miles 2 times.  I've still got more purchases coming.
> 
> I also had another one of those Metro 10X post and this time it was 135 miles.....I'm so confused



My shops posted weird as well. 
I think the Metro 10X is all the 10x from Metro, shopping online, rolled into one post. My total there matched what I expected for the 10x on everything at least. But it was weird for sure!


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> My shops posted weird as well.
> I think the Metro 10X is all the 10x from Metro, shopping online, rolled into one post. My total there matched what I expected for the 10x on everything at least. But it was weird for sure!


My base miles just from online shopping are 32 and I got 135 posted as the Metro 10X....so that doesn't work for mine. Also, I've had 63 post twice which doesn't make any sense either.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I  triggered the maximum "Metro" 10x (my hunch as to why it's posting that way is that's what is showing on all the social media AND the parts of Ontario that are included are the only ones that have Metro as a partner now, just lumped the bonus under one thing)  I've had 2 postings show up, on Nov 14th i got 315 and then on the 21st i got 435 for a total of 750 which is the maximum. I'm fairly confident it's due to my multiple surveys because I collected 51 base miles just from those. Add in the 17 miles that posted for last weekend's hotel stay for our birthdays and we're up to 68. Looking closer I only "earned" 14 base miles at Shell and Metro so yippee for the surveys!*


----------



## tinkerone

I have one posted dated Nov. 28 that says Bonus Offer Incentive for 150 AM's.  No idea what that is for.


----------



## ottawamom

I had a BMO cardlink offer that had 150AM post Nov 28. Could that be yours? I completed the cardlink Nov 2.


----------



## Silvermist999

I got 387 miles posted for Metro. But I haven’t shopped at Metro in a long time?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> I got 387 miles posted for Metro. But I haven’t shopped at Metro in a long time?



It's related to any miles you've earned at any of the sponsors, partners, online shopping,   surveys etc during the month of November. They just used Metro as a catchall


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> It's related to any miles you've earned at any of the sponsors, partners, online shopping,   surveys etc during the month of November. They just used Metro as a catchall


Oh wow! Who would’ve guessed this. Thank you!


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> I had a BMO cardlink offer that had 150AM post Nov 28. Could that be yours? I completed the cardlink Nov 2.


My card was already linked so not sure if that would be what it was?  I'll take it even if I don't know why.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Morning update.....
DD and her cast are currently on the plane (delayed and looks like still sitting of the ground).   They were picked up at 2:45am to go the airport for a 6am flight. They opted to just stay up all night and sleep on the plane.  LOL...they've got crying babies on the plane.  DD had a crying, kicking baby right behind her.  Fortunately, she was able to move.  Since the flight was still sitting on the ground at 7am they tried to get themselves in the virtual que for Gardians. ...don't know what happened with that.  Yes, they are spending the day in the parks.  The morning was not without some drama....DD's bag was overweight but someone else was a little under so they shuffled things around.  Someone else forgot their passport at the condo and had to go back...but made the flight.  I guess that is the only good thing about a 6am flight, no traffic.  DD's roommate got grilled at US immigration and had to pull out ever single work document she had.  DD was right beside her and was asked nothing.  BTW, she said there were no lines at security and immigration.  She used WDW lingo and said it was a 'walk on'.

Tomorrow, they have another very early start.  I think she said 5:45am pick up to go to the port.


----------



## ottawamom

Love the daily posts. Thank you for keeping us in the loop of the life of a Disney Cast Member.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ottawamom said:


> Love the daily posts. Thank you for keeping us in the loop of the life of a Disney Cast Member.



but wait, there's more.....

MCO shenanigans.....luggage came out on a different carousel as to what they were told and what was posted.   I've had that happen at MCO as well and those have been the times that bags took 45 minutes to even start coming out.  DD's bag was the very last to come out and she was freaking out thinking that it was not there.   When they phoned for their shuttle and went to the pick up point.  There were some other people out there and asked if they were in the right place for that particular hotel....DD's group says yes.   The hotel sent a huge van to pick up her group and the driver gets out and says where is the Disney group of 10.  The other people waiting got upset but it turns out they had never called the hotel for a pickup.  DD also said the other people were making remarks about why this group had so much luggage.  I laughed....think about it, a group of 10 is going to have a lot of bags regardless of how long they are traveling for.  They actually could have had more....they each had a large checked bag, a carry on and a backpack.  DD was the only one in the group that did not have to pack for 5 weeks.  So yep, they had a lot of stuff.  

When they got to the hotel they asked the driver where they could have their luggage locked up until the rooms were ready.  He said, leave it all with me.  They go check in but no rooms ready.....they were hoping for just one but nope.  Someone needed to get back into a bag, they go to do that and some other person is dealing with the luggage room, asks them for bag tags...guess what no one has any.  They then have to deal with that....pulled all the bags back out and got them tagged.

After all that excitement the group split up.  Some went to Epcot and some went to Kona Cafe for lunch.   They met up later at Epcot.  They did get a boarding group for Guardians....DD's was at the time they were still at the airport but the other half of the group got one for the afternoon.   Well, didn't they luck out and everyone got to ride.  She said it was AMAZING!  ....but I wouldn't know


----------



## juniorbugman

I have been  maximizing the bonus 15x airmiles this week.  I have been doing a lot of shopping online at Chapters so first I buy the gift card and earn airmiles then after I receive the digital gift card I go back in and use it for my purchases.  Bonus double dipping.  
I think I have made 3 purchases that way this week so now not only do I earn the basic miles, I earn the bonus miles and the bonus bonus 10x miles.   This is my start the car moment.


----------



## dancin Disney style

She has arrived…


----------



## flower_petals

I have a 50am on $100 air mile shop spend. I have to return one of the items in my order and buy a different version. Is there a way to do this without losing the miles? Thxs


----------



## Donald - my hero

flower_petals said:


> I have a 50am on $100 air mile shop spend. I have to return one of the items in my order and buy a different version. Is there a way to do this without losing the miles? Thxs


*That answer is a big "depends" I've had miles clawed back and miles left alone. What I tend to do if possible is hold onto the item I want to return until the return window has almost closed and if I'm able to I'll return it to a brick and mortar location instead of sending it back. Staples used to claw them back within moments of the transaction happening (When they still had a store presence) Amazon is hit and miss, The Bay never caused a problem. I would be going into this scenario fully expecting the miles to vanish from my account - you know, low expectations to limit disappointment. 

Sorry for not being much help, but I'm in a rip the bandaid off mode today *


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *That answer is a big "depends" I've had miles clawed back and miles left alone. What I tend to do if possible is hold onto the item I want to return until the return window has almost closed and if I'm able to I'll return it to a brick and mortar location instead of sending it back. Staples used to claw them back within moments of the transaction happening (When they still had a store presence) Amazon is hit and miss, The Bay never caused a problem. I would be going into this scenario fully expecting the miles to vanish from my account - you know, low expectations to limit disappointment.
> 
> Sorry for not being much help, but I'm in a rip the bandaid off mode today *


My experience on that is that most of the time the miles are clawed back.  I'm a chronic online shopper-returner.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Update time....
Yesterday started with a 5:45am pick up at the hotel.  The above pic was while all the new crew were lined up awaiting the sniff of the dogs.  She said it was a little scary.  The theme of the day actually was....I'm nervous, I don't know what's going on and I'm not sure how I feel about any of this. These sorts of new things kick in the anxiety.  The day was mainly spent sitting in meetings learning about rules/regulations etc.  She has the same roommate that she had in TO and they are living in an inside cabin.  They have an accessible cabin so she said the bathroom is large but the bed situation is not the best.  They have one bed and a pullout but the pullout is a single and smaller than a normal single.  DD has the single for now but they will trade off later. They have free unlimited use of IMessage and What's App. They get free WiFi while in port.  DD now understands why they are so picky about clothing and also why the other crew pretty much dislike the performers.   Performers live like guests.   They are allowed in all guest areas and even dine with the guests.  I don't know what's on deck 11 but that's where they went for dinner last night. Then they did some exploring.  One thing she commented on several times was the motion....she didn't like it.  She also said she looked over the side at the water and didn't like that either.   On the upside she said she can't wait to send me pics of the ship...."it's STUNNING".


----------



## dancin Disney style

I’m browsing Indigo.  Trying to finish Christmas shopping.  How do you buy a gift card in order to double dip on the miles?  Is that still a thing?


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> I’m browsing Indigo.  Trying to finish Christmas shopping.  How do you buy a gift card in order to double dip on the miles?  Is that still a thing?


Yup still a thing.  I earned mega miles this week doing that 
I put stuff I want in my cart to figure out how much gift card money I need then move it to the save for later. 
Then I buy an *electronic* gift card for around the value but remember that for example a $100 gift card only earns 4 miles not 5.  You have to put in a recipient name and email but you can use your own, purchase then you wait the 2 hours or so for them to send it to you so don't wait until too late tonight to buy.
Once you get the gift card go back and put everything back into your cart and input the gift card number and pin when you get to the pay area.  If you bought a gift card for more than you needed it just stays on the gift card and you can use the rest later.
You earn air miles for both purchases but only reward points on the real item purchases.
I know long post.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Yup still a thing.  I earned mega miles this week doing that
> I put stuff I want in my cart to figure out how much gift card money I need then move it to the save for later.
> Then I buy an *electronic* gift card for around the value but remember that for example a $100 gift card only earns 4 miles not 5.  You have to put in a recipient name and email but you can use your own, purchase then you wait the 2 hours or so for them to send it to you so don't wait until too late tonight to buy.
> Once you get the gift card go back and put everything back into your cart and input the gift card number and pin when you get to the pay area.  If you bought a gift card for more than you needed it just stays on the gift card and you can use the rest later.
> You earn air miles for both purchases but only reward points on the real item purchases.
> I know long post.


Thanks.   What I’m not seeing is how to buy the gift card on there site.


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.   What I’m not seeing is how to buy the gift card on there site.



https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...ner:banner&cl=gifts-promo-promo-banner_banner


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/giftcards/?ref=by-shop:gifts:the-gift-shop:gifts-promo-promo-banner:banner&cl=gifts-promo-promo-banner_banner


Thanks....I thought I looked under that tab


----------



## juniorbugman

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.   What I’m not seeing is how to buy the gift card on there site.


Sorry I usually search gift card in the search box.  Well I hope the rest helped as well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

juniorbugman said:


> Sorry I usually search gift card in the search box.  Well I hope the rest helped as well.


In the end I took a pass on the whole thing.  We had some other drama happening it our house.  

Here's a fun one....DH's aunt is visiting for 3 weeks (she lives overseas).  She called last week and said she needed a car while she's here.  Like OK....that is his problem.  Fortunately for her DD's car sitting here. He told her she can have his car and only for 2 weeks.  She didn't like that.   She showed up yesterday....unannounced to get the car.  She refused to take his car and insisted on DD's car.  I'm surprised she didn't want my car.  He let her take it without saying anything to me.   I flipped my lid......A. I paid for that car, B. There are no additional drivers for that car.  We can drive it because we are insured for unowned cars and C. Her demands make me nuts.  She doesn't ask.    I get riled up because she can WELL AFFORD to rent a car but she's cheap as he77.  Also, her brother has a car and he's retired.  Now, when DH goes over there to visit, which is like ever 7-8 years, she will let him take her car for a day or two but not the 2 weeks that he's there.  Then again, he wouldn't ask for that.   Anyway, that car had better be back in my driveway today....or else!   

or else nothing....what am I going to do?  There is a whole cultural family hierarchy....she is the boss.  I'm sorry but I'm so much less tolerant of this the older I get. I actually find DH less tolerant as well....I guess he is getting Canadian-ized.  He would never say anything though...it is his culture and this is his dad's sister.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey all did anyone order MVMCP tickets through personal shopper and rem the cost? Thinking that’s my goal for next year


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey all did anyone order MVMCP tickets through personal shopper and rem the cost? Thinking that’s my goal for next year


I’ve done it but that was 2019.  Totally a guess but with the huge price increase this year I would expect to see something around 2500+ per ticket. 

And BTW…I don’t do AM ‘math’


----------



## toesmom

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah I realized that after I posted.... Days are numbered here in Ontario.
> Well I called the *My Offers* line and they added 50 Airmiles as an apology.
> Picked up 10 of those Crave frozen meals for 2 sons.
> I also picked up some Paper Towels, mini pack of Lysol wipes for in the car use.
> Total Airmiles 244 plus the bonus 50
> so not bad 294 Airmiles
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> She gave me this number if people have questions about the new Scene+ program
> 1-866-586-2805


I need 100 dream miles for a booking - are these airmiles collected as dream miles?
I have no idea, thanks for your help


----------



## bababear_50

toesmom said:


> I need 100 dream miles for a booking - are these airmiles collected as dream miles?
> I have no idea, thanks for your help


Hi
Sobeys & Foodland in Ontario are no longer doing the Airmiles program.

Metro Grocery store is still doing the program.
You can go to Metro.ca and see if you have any Airmiles attached to your card for current purchases.
Current flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1492893?sourceID=10&position=48
Metro's spend 150$ get 150 Airmiles ended 2 days ago.
A new flyer should be out at 12 pm tonight for purchases starting Thursday Dec 8- Wednesday Dec 14th.

Shell has a few offers that will get you the airmiles posted a bit faster.

"are these airmiles collected as Dream Airmiles"?
If you have your Airmiles set to *Dream Airmiles * then you should earn them as such.
Check your account is not set to cash airmiles.

Hope that helps
Regards
Mel


----------



## toesmom

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> Sobeys & Foodland in Ontario are no longer doing the Airmiles program.
> 
> Metro Grocery store still is doing the program.
> You can go to Metro.ca and see if you have any Airmiles attached to your card for current purchases.
> Current flyer
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1492893?sourceID=10&position=48
> The spend 150$ get 150 Airmiles ended 2 days ago.
> A new flyer should be out at 12 pm tonight for purchases starting Thursday Dec 8- Wednesday Dec 14th.
> 
> Shell has a few offers that will get you the airmiles posted a bit faster.
> 
> "are these airmiles collected as Dream Airmiles"?
> If you have your Airmiles set to *Dream Airmiles * then you should earn them as such.
> Check your account is not set to cash airmiles.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Regards
> Mel


thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Inflation hit me today!
Ok just a OMG moment..... I bought a muffin at McDonalds this morning and their gift card swiper was not working. So I find two loonies and hand it to the lady....,mam she says ahhh it's $2.30.........
I thought I was getting money back from the loonies I gave her.


Time to bake my own!
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't been to McD's in sooo long. When a small plain cheeseburger and fries went over $5 I was out.


----------



## hdrolfe

If you use the McD app you can get some good deals, got kiddo a nugget meal for $5 last night (the adult one, not the kids). I do live next to one though so tend to go there for coffee more than I should


----------



## dancin Disney style

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve done it but that was 2019.  Totally a guess but with the huge price increase this year I would expect to see something around 2500+ per ticket.
> 
> And BTW…I don’t do AM ‘math’


@TammyLynn33  I looked back and for a party on Dec 8, 2019 (Sunday night) the tickets were 3300 miles for 2 adults.   I don't recall what the exchange rate was at that time but I'm pretty sure it was much better than it is now.  So I think that my guess of approx 2500 a ticket is pretty good.  Consider that prices may go up again next year and that different nights are different prices. Also, this year I believe was a total sell out so get in on it early.


----------



## dancin Disney style

toesmom said:


> I need 100 dream miles for a booking - are these airmiles collected as dream miles?
> I have no idea, thanks for your help


If you are Shell Go+ you can get 50 miles for a car wash.   The Shell store always has some instore offers for miles....things like spend $10 get 20 miles, get 10 miles for 2 Coke products etc.  Just be sure that you are buying the correct items as nothing will post on the receipt and there are excluded items/products.  

 You can online shop through airmilesshops.ca  look for stores with multipier offers.  Some that post quickly are Old Navy, The Body Shop, The Bay and Walmart.

If you don't have the Air Miles app...get it.  You will find all the offers there.


----------



## Days In the Sun

dancin Disney style said:


> @TammyLynn33  I looked back and for a party on Dec 8, 2019 (Sunday night) the tickets were 3300 miles for 2 adults.   I don't recall what the exchange rate was at that time but I'm pretty sure it was much better than it is now.  So I think that my guess of approx 2500 a ticket is pretty good.  Consider that prices may go up again next year and that different nights are different prices. Also, this year I believe was a total sell out so get in on it early.



@TammyLynn33 

Because I was interested too:

Dec 8, 2019
$109 ($116.09 usd after tax) x 1.325 (average august/sept 2019 exch) =$153.82 Cad x 2 = $307.63 value
paid $347.37 value (3300/95) means 13% markup (or fixed service fee of ~$40 or exch transaction fees)

Dec 2022 price
$169 ($179.98 usd after tax) x 1.37 current exch = $246.58 Cad per ticket x 2 = $493.16
personal shopper markup 13% = $557.27
$557.27 =5866 airmiles or 2933 per ticket

I may save for this as well but using airmiles for cash somewhere and saving money for tickets will beat this slightly, especially if you have a way to shave a few $ off elsewhere (ie dvc/ap, discount ticket supplier, no exchange credit cards).

Thanks so much @dancin Disney style, much appreciated!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> Ok just a OMG moment..... I bought a muffin at McDonalds this morning and their gift card swiper was not working. So I find two loonies and hand it to the lady....,mam she says ahhh it's $2.30.........
> I thought I was getting money back from the loonies I gave her.


I do like to get my earl grey tea with a muffin.  it's their breakfast deal for $3.15.  It is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than tim's.  When I don't have muffins made (which I try to always have as they are filling, yummy and a good snack) I will pick one up there.  

It used to be 2.50...but with inflation it's now 3.15 - which is still a good deal imo.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I know this doesn't apply to very many people in the country anymore (must say that I'm annoyed on behalf of the rest of the country!) Metro's offer in Ontario this week is use 95 cash miles earn 25. They have a few decent deals this week as well that I'll be checking out -*

* frozen fruit and ice cream on a stick $3.99 (but the kind I can eat has recently gone over $7!!! doubt it will be included)*
*Their rotisere chicken 9.99 has gone up to 11 and that will give hubby 2 lunches and dinners*
*Dempsters english muffins are $3.59 buy 3 get 30 miles*
*Egg whites in the carton 3/$10 buy 3 get 40 (of course I bought 2 yesterday and only earned 10 miles )*


----------



## kristabelle13

Anyone else hoping the 20x BF AM don’t post so they can wait til Jan to complain and have them added to count for next year


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thoughts and opinions gang - hubby says less is more and just leave this as is but I'm not sure if I should do more stitching before I sew the blocks together. I'm just doing machine quilting BTW, ain't got the desire to fiddle around with hand sewing  I'll be adding the burgundy as sashing and binding and it's just going to be a small wall hanging above the couch in the basement to help with the empty feeling that room still has.

*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kristabelle13 said:


> Anyone else hoping the 20x BF AM don’t post so they can wait til Jan to complain and have them added to count for next year


*I'm actually going to be following up with my Amazon at the 3 week mark since that's when the Max Pass miles are supposed to post. I hate the whole process and I'm not looking forward to pleading my case for all of them*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thoughts and opinions gang - hubby says less is more and just leave this as is but I'm not sure if I should do more stitching before I sew the blocks together. I'm just doing machine quilting BTW, ain't got the desire to fiddle around with hand sewing  I'll be adding the burgundy as sashing and binding and it's just going to be a small wall hanging above the couch in the basement to help with the empty feeling that room still has.
> 
> View attachment 723684*


I'm in love with that.  It's perfect!


----------



## Debbie

tinkerone said:


> I'm in love with that.  It's perfect!


I agree. It's lovely just the way it is. Please show us the finish bound product!


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thoughts and opinions gang - hubby says less is more and just leave this as is but I'm not sure if I should do more stitching before I sew the blocks together. I'm just doing machine quilting BTW, ain't got the desire to fiddle around with hand sewing  I'll be adding the burgundy as sashing and binding and it's just going to be a small wall hanging above the couch in the basement to help with the empty feeling that room still has.
> 
> View attachment 723684*


I love it the way it is as well.


----------



## bababear_50

Love it Jacqueline!
Perfect and the colors are beautiful!
Hugs Mel


----------



## toesmom

dancin Disney style said:


> If you are Shell Go+ you can get 50 miles for a car wash.   The Shell store always has some instore offers for miles....things like spend $10 get 20 miles, get 10 miles for 2 Coke products etc.  Just be sure that you are buying the correct items as nothing will post on the receipt and there are excluded items/products.
> 
> You can online shop through airmilesshops.ca  look for stores with multipier offers.  Some that post quickly are Old Navy, The Body Shop, The Bay and Walmart.
> 
> If you don't have the Air Miles app...get it.  You will find all the offers there.


thank you!


----------



## bababear_50

kristabelle13 said:


> Anyone else hoping the 20x BF AM don’t post so they can wait til Jan to complain and have them added to count for next year


I've been hanging on to this one,,, hoping if I leave it to the 14th Dec that it won't post till the new year ,,,lol

Oil change is not due till Jan 1 2023....


----------



## kristabelle13

bababear_50 said:


> I've been hanging on to this one,,, hoping if I leave it to the 14th Dec that it won't post till the new year ,,,lol
> View attachment 723729
> Oil change is not due till Jan 1 2023....


Smart! That’s a nice size bonus!


----------



## bababear_50

OH MY God I am so happy 
Russia frees US basketball star in prisoner swap​https://www.msn.com/en-xl/news/othe...pc=U591&cvid=03b2f057b2244cd0b173c5c9d2a0040a
Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Jacqueline, the quilting is just right. Hubby is right on this more. And please post the finished product, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Thoughts and opinions gang - hubby says less is more and just leave this as is but I'm not sure if I should do more stitching before I sew the blocks together. I'm just doing machine quilting BTW, ain't got the desire to fiddle around with hand sewing


That is beautiful!!!!  It looks perfect!  

When they are heavily stitched/quilted together, it also makes them less cuddley/squishy/fluffy.  It also depends on what you use for your batting.  I love to use a bamboo natural batting.  It is a little more $$$ but the quality of the quilt is 1000X better than using a cheap polly fill that bunches and balls up when you wash it.


----------



## ElCray

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey all did anyone order MVMCP tickets through personal shopper and rem the cost? Thinking that’s my goal for next year


I bought 3 adult tickets and one child ticket for 11,775 Air Miles for December 20th, 2022.


----------



## krissynina

Does anyone know how to install the airmilesshops assistant? I just got a new computer and can't find the extension.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles shop assistant info
https://www.airmilesshops.ca/en/help


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro Offers are ok this week and for something I'll use.
Bakery spend $15 get 15 Airmiles (Sons Birthday is next week).
Spend 50$ get 50 Airmiles.
Hugs Mel
Metro Ont. Flyer
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/13406/1494025?page=2&sourceID=10&position=37


----------



## Donald - my hero

krissynina said:


> Does anyone know how to install the airmilesshops assistant? I just got a new computer and can't find the extension.


I wasn't able to find it a few weeks ago,  not sure why but it's gone from the Chrome extension list.  Really annoying!


----------



## dancin Disney style

What do I need to know about booking a hotel using miles?   I'm trying to nail down the last few details for the cruise.  I've got a car booked.  It's a cash booking but will switch it to AM depending on what I find for a hotel.  Are WDW resorts on AM or is it a sometimes sort of a thing.   I've tried a couple of different search options and see only the Dolphin. 

I've ordered some dresses for formal night.  I'm trying to find some t-shirts for Pixar at Sea day.  Also, trying to figure out how I can make some magnets for door decor.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Update time......
So DD has completed her first week.   They docked back at PC and all crew have to be ready to go through immigration at 5am.  They have to get off and immediately get back on before going about their day...even if that means they are getting off the ship for the day. She texted me that she was back in bed at 6am and would call me later.

She has been basically having a working vacation.  They have had late night rehearsals....as in 1am.   She has had daily appearances and had some really heart warming interactions with little kids. Also a couple of really stupid adult interactions...some lady did not think she should have to wait in the line because it was her kid's birthday. They have also had large chunks of free time.  Lots of enjoying the ship has been going on.  Not sure if I mentioned that they had 3 hours (free time) at one port and got off to take a wander around and found a great store that was sort of Walmart like.  I thought that was great to know in the event that she needs anything.  At the very least it's a place to grab a snack supply.  The Castaway day she was sent to go and explore the island.  I got pics of her riding bikes and eating ice cream.  I asked her if she ever worked.  The answer was 'this was my assignment for the day'.  I suspect that this is only going to happen during this training/rehearsal period.  

There was one day with rough seas and she was not feeling well at all.  She has ginger gravol, sea bands and some ear patches that I found on Amazon.  It didn't do much for her.  Oddly, some of the others in the group thought it was super weird that she had ginger gravol.       I've read that a lot of people use Bonine when they cruise.  So I'll make a trip across the boarder to get some before she goes back in January.  Hopefully this next week is better.  Anyone have any motion sickness tips/tricks?

As much fun as she has been having she is excited to come home next week.  She misses the dog a lot and our dog had surgery this week.  DD was worried and wanted to be here for that. LOL....she thinks that I haven't given the dog enough extra princess treatment.  UM, hello....I've taken the dog to work with me at great disruption to my day.  My mom is coming today to cook an egg for the little princess.  Anyway, DD  has already made several comments about organizing and packing immediately when she gets home.  So I know she's excited about going back too.

Today...DH and I are going to get our booster shots so that we are ready to roll for January!   I'm excited about going too.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Update time......
> So DD has completed her first week.   They docked back at PC and all crew have to be ready to go through immigration at 5am.  They have to get off and immediately get back on before going about their day...even if that means they are getting off the ship for the day. She texted me that she was back in bed at 6am and would call me later.
> 
> She has been basically having a working vacation.  They have had late night rehearsals....as in 1am.   She has had daily appearances and had some really heart warming interactions with little kids. Also a couple of really stupid adult interactions...some lady did not think she should have to wait in the line because it was her kid's birthday. They have also had large chunks of free time.  Lots of enjoying the ship has been going on.  Not sure if I mentioned that they had 3 hours (free time) at one port and got off to take a wander around and found a great store that was sort of Walmart like.  I thought that was great to know in the event that she needs anything.  At the very least it's a place to grab a snack supply.  The Castaway day she was sent to go and explore the island.  I got pics of her riding bikes and eating ice cream.  I asked her if she ever worked.  The answer was 'this was my assignment for the day'.  I suspect that this is only going to happen during this training/rehearsal period.
> 
> There was one day with rough seas and she was not feeling well at all.  She has ginger gravol, sea bands and some ear patches that I found on Amazon.  It didn't do much for her.  Oddly, some of the others in the group thought it was super weird that she had ginger gravol.       I've read that a lot of people use Bonine when they cruise.  So I'll make a trip across the boarder to get some before she goes back in January.  Hopefully this next week is better.  Anyone have any motion sickness tips/tricks?
> 
> As much fun as she has been having she is excited to come home next week.  She misses the dog a lot and our dog had surgery this week.  DD was worried and wanted to be here for that. LOL....she thinks that I haven't given the dog enough extra princess treatment.  UM, hello....I've taken the dog to work with me at great disruption to my day.  My mom is coming today to cook an egg for the little princess.  Anyway, DD  has already made several comments about organizing and packing immediately when she gets home.  So I know she's excited about going back too.
> 
> Today...DH and I are going to get our booster shots so that we are ready to roll for January!   I'm excited about going too.


What a wonderful experience for DD! I'd like that job at Castaway Cay please.

Bonine is terrific. It's *meclazine* if you want the generic name and buy the Walmart brand. I've used it for years for DH at WDW and when we initially went on cruises. I still have it for those extra rough days, but rarely use it now. 

Good job on getting your boosters!


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> What do I need to know about booking a hotel using miles?   I'm trying to nail down the last few details for the cruise.  I've got a car booked.  It's a cash booking but will switch it to AM depending on what I find for a hotel.  Are WDW resorts on AM or is it a sometimes sort of a thing.   I've tried a couple of different search options and see only the Dolphin.
> 
> I've ordered some dresses for formal night.  I'm trying to find some t-shirts for Pixar at Sea day.  Also, trying to figure out how I can make some magnets for door decor.


As far as magnets for door decor, there is a lovely FB group that do designs for no charge.  You look at their albums and let them know the name of ship, date, person's name, anything you might want on it.  They post the finished item on the page and you copy to your computer to print.  I use magnetic paper but some just laminate and glue magnets on to that.  I'll post the page here but if it doesn't work, I'll PM you. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/601254070302277/

Since we have a Pixar day at sea, I hope to see lots of pics and hear all the details.  My FB group is trying to figure it all out and we are all just guessing. 
As for booking hotel using miles, it's actually pretty easy.  You just go into travel, then hotel and work from there.  If the hotel you want isn't listed, I believe that you can get a personal shopper to price it out for you.  Good luck.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> What a wonderful experience for DD! I'd like that job at Castaway Cay please.
> 
> Bonine is terrific. It's *meclazine* if you want the generic name and buy the Walmart brand. I've used it for years for DH at WDW and when we initially went on cruises. I still have it for those extra rough days, but rarely use it now.
> 
> Good job on getting your boosters!


Thanks…that’s good to know


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> As far as magnets for door decor, there is a lovely FB group that do designs for no charge.  You look at their albums and let them know the name of ship, date, person's name, anything you might want on it.  They post the finished item on the page and you copy to your computer to print.  I use magnetic paper but some just laminate and glue magnets on to that.  I'll post the page here but if it doesn't work, I'll PM you.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/601254070302277/
> 
> Since we have a Pixar day at sea, I hope to see lots of pics and hear all the details.  My FB group is trying to figure it all out and we are all just guessing.
> As for booking hotel using miles, it's actually pretty easy.  You just go into travel, then hotel and work from there.  If the hotel you want isn't listed, I believe that you can get a personal shopper to price it out for you.  Good luck.


That’s great.  I’ve just joined the group.  Thank you!

I joined a group for the specific week that we cruise.  Someone posted some screen shots from the app showing a couple of PDAS things that became available for the Jan 7th sailing.   I mentioned to DD about joining the group and she got all official on me.  You can’t post any info, it’s all confidential. I said , I know and I have nothing to offer anyway. I’m in the group to learn.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> That’s great.  I’ve just joined the group.  Thank you!
> 
> I joined a group for the specific week that we cruise.  Someone posted some screen shots from the app showing a couple of PDAS things that became available for the Jan 7th sailing.   I mentioned to DD about joining the group and she got all official on me.  You can’t post any info, it’s all confidential. I said , I know and I have nothing to offer anyway. I’m in the group to learn.


Hope DCL doesn't think it's all going to be a big surprise for everyone when they cruise.  There will be loads of pics and YouTube videos from that very first cruise.  We will all know then.  That's what I am waiting for, then the real planning can begin......(She says, rubbing hands together with an evil grin).


----------



## bababear_50

Booking hotels online
I've done a few.
Make sure you check to see the cancelation policy on the room.
Try looking under:
 Bay Lake, Lake Buena Vista, Florida, United States of America
B Resort & Spa in the Disney Springs Resort Area, Lake Buena Vista
Disney's Boardwalk, Florida, United States of America
Swan
Dolphin
I used to be able to get Disney resorts to show up easily but lately not so much,,, I wonder why?
Best wishes
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

dancin Disney style said:


> What do I need to know about booking a hotel using miles?   I'm trying to nail down the last few details for the cruise.  I've got a car booked.  It's a cash booking but will switch it to AM depending on what I find for a hotel.  Are WDW resorts on AM or is it a sometimes sort of a thing.   I've tried a couple of different search options and see only the Dolphin.
> 
> I've ordered some dresses for formal night.  I'm trying to find some t-shirts for Pixar at Sea day.  Also, trying to figure out how I can make some magnets for door decor.


None of the 3rd party sites have released the Disney hotels yet and speculation is that it won't happen until January 1st. Once that date rolls around I would search using the location Lake Buena Vista and then switching to the Map view for a better selection of hotels - it's an odd system at the best of times. Good luck with your planning, sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

AKKKK this will be a potential game changer for me (and could lead to over spending!) just wish I had known about this yesterday BEFORE I went and picked up supplies to make a new wreath for the front door. The only exclusion is listed as Cricut machines which means gift cards can be bought and then used to allow the same double-dipping that we currently have for Indigo.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> AKKKK this will be a potential game changer for me (and could lead to over spending!) just wish I had known about this yesterday BEFORE I went and picked up supplies to make a new wreath for the front door. The only exclusion is listed as Cricut machines which means gift cards can be bought and then used to allow the same double-dipping that we currently have for Indigo.
> 
> View attachment 724236


You are bad to tell me this.   I had a few items to buy at Michaels but now I will buy a few more earn a few AirMiles and pick them up in the store.   Not that many more of course but I was looking to buy some fake flowers for outside and they are on clearance at my local store so I will add them to the cart.
Hopefully it isn't one of those deals that you don't earn points if you pick up in store.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> Booking hotels online
> I've done a few.
> Make sure you check to see the cancelation policy on the room.
> Try looking under:
> Bay Lake, Lake Buena Vista, Florida, United States of America
> B Resort & Spa in the Disney Springs Resort Area, Lake Buena Vista
> Disney's Boardwalk, Florida, United States of America
> Swan
> Dolphin
> I used to be able to get Disney resorts to show up easily but lately not so much,,, I wonder why?
> Best wishes
> Mel


 The Dolphin and B resort are on there now.   I would prefer a WDW resort but second choice is  Hotel Plaza.  The Dolphin just isn't worth it for me.  In all honesty we won't be there much.  It's only 2 nights and we arrive to MCO around 11pm that first night.  I want to go to MK the next day and will be leaving the hotel around breakfast time the following day.  The new Drury is an option, the price is a touch on the high side but It does include breakfast and evening cocktails.  I appreciate the value of having breakfast included and it would be covered by miles rather than OOP.    Right now this is the only thing that is really peaking my interest.  I think it allows for cancelation up to 4 days prior with full refund of miles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> None of the 3rd party sites have released the Disney hotels yet and speculation is that it won't happen until January 1st. Once that date rolls around I would search using the location Lake Buena Vista and then switching to the Map view for a better selection of hotels - it's an odd system at the best of times. Good luck with your planning, sounds like a great trip!!


Thanks.  I'm not sure how I feel about waiting until January.  I need it for end of Jan so it's not like it's a terribly short timeline.   There is very little on WDW site which I find puzzling but that seems to be how it's been this year.  The lowest cost resort they have is ASSp at $147/night.  If that became available through AM it would probably run in the neighbourhood of 2200 miles per night (based on what I see around that price right now).  The Drury that I mentioned is 2800/night and includes breakfast and cocktail hours (if we were around to partake).


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> Thanks.  I'm not sure how I feel about waiting until January.  I need it for end of Jan so it's not like it's a terribly short timeline.   There is very little on WDW site which I find puzzling but that seems to be how it's been this year.  The lowest cost resort they have is ASSp at $147/night.  If that became available through AM it would probably run in the neighbourhood of 2200 miles per night (based on what I see around that price right now).  The Drury that I mentioned is 2800/night and includes breakfast and cocktail hours (if we were around to partake).


If you can cancel the Drury, you could just book it now and see if something else on site pops up later. My experience with cancelling was the Airmiles are back quick within an hour, the credit card portion takes a couple days.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> If you can cancel the Drury, you could just book it now and see if something else on site pops up later. My experience with cancelling was the Airmiles are back quick within an hour, the credit card portion takes a couple days.


That's good to know.   It had crossed my mind to book and cancel if I found something else.


----------



## tinkerone

OT-Nexus Rant (or funny story, which I prefer)
DH and my Nexus cards came up for renewal Sept of 2021.  I had reapplied for both.  Mine was approved and new card sent.  DH was approved conditionally, he had to go to the office for a new interview before it was complete.

As most know, the Nexus offices were closed due to Covid and only recently have a few of them opened.  I had been keeping my eyes open and checked every month, finally at the beginning of November I was able to book him an appointment that didn't involve flying to Nebraska.  I made the appointment, which was for today, gathered up everything he was requested to bring.  The appointment was for 10:45.  We left home for this 40 minute drive at 9:20 just in case the roads were bad or the weather turned.  

We were there in plenty of time with the hope we might get in early.  Nope, they were calling the times.  10:00, then 10:30, then some woman entered and thought she was going to just walk in.  One gentleman was waiting very impatiently and asked her if she had an appointment, that everyone was waiting ahead of her.  She said she was told she would not need an appointment, which annoyed the man.  Out pops the CBP person to call the next person, which should have been us, and she said to him 'I called and was told I didn't need an appointment'.  He asked if she was just there for information, she said yes.  He said it was probably him that she had been talking to, come on into his office.  That really pissed the man off.  DH and I grinned at each other, after all, it was our turn she took, not his. 

When they finished, she left his office, but he just closed the door and went back in, not calling anyone.   When he came out again, he called 11:00.  DH said, what about 10:45?  The CBP person said that the 10:45 had called and said they would be late.  Ummm, no we didn't.  He asked if we had our appointment paper to prove we had an 10:45.  Yup, here you go.  He apologized and said it must be an error and a double booking happened, invited us into his office so he could see what happened.  He looked up DH's info and said, 'oh, I see the issue'.  
CBP had decided, after the appointment was made, that they would review and approve DHs application, canceled the appointment and just send his card out without telling us.  The CBP person said we should get the card in the next few weeks.  Sorry for the inconvenience.  

We left, drove home, opened our mailbox and what do you suppose was there?  A brand new Nexus card for DH.  At least it turned out to be a lovely day for a drive.  
There was a CBP agent who talked to the group who were sitting waiting for their interview.  He told us there are 1.2 million outstanding applications, that's how far behind they are.  He said that so few offices are open with appointments that they have had people fly in for their interviews from as far away as Miami.  That's insane.
Anyway, it's a long story but I had to share with someone.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## mort1331

tinkerone said:


> OT-Nexus Rant (or funny story, which I prefer)
> DH and my Nexus cards came up for renewal Sept of 2021.  I had reapplied for both.  Mine was approved and new card sent.  DH was approved conditionally, he had to go to the office for a new interview before it was complete.
> 
> As most know, the Nexus offices were closed due to Covid and only recently have a few of them opened.  I had been keeping my eyes open and checked every month, finally at the beginning of November I was able to book him an appointment that didn't involve flying to Nebraska.  I made the appointment, which was for today, gathered up everything he was requested to bring.  The appointment was for 10:45.  We left home for this 40 minute drive at 9:20 just in case the roads were bad or the weather turned.
> 
> We were there in plenty of time with the hope we might get in early.  Nope, they were calling the times.  10:00, then 10:30, then some woman entered and thought she was going to just walk in.  One gentleman was waiting very impatiently and asked her if she had an appointment, that everyone was waiting ahead of her.  She said she was told she would not need an appointment, which annoyed the man.  Out pops the CBP person to call the next person, which should have been us, and she said to him 'I called and was told I didn't need an appointment'.  He asked if she was just there for information, she said yes.  He said it was probably him that she had been talking to, come on into his office.  That really pissed the man off.  DH and I grinned at each other, after all, it was our turn she took, not his.
> 
> When they finished, she left his office, but he just closed the door and went back in, not calling anyone.   When he came out again, he called 11:00.  DH said, what about 10:45?  The CBP person said that the 10:45 had called and said they would be late.  Ummm, no we didn't.  He asked if we had our appointment paper to prove we had an 10:45.  Yup, here you go.  He apologized and said it must be an error and a double booking happened, invited us into his office so he could see what happened.  He looked up DH's info and said, 'oh, I see the issue'.
> CBP had decided, after the appointment was made, that they would review and approve DHs application, canceled the appointment and just send his card out without telling us.  The CBP person said we should get the card in the next few weeks.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> We left, drove home, opened our mailbox and what do you suppose was there?  A brand new Nexus card for DH.  At least it turned out to be a lovely day for a drive.
> There was a CBP agent who talked to the group who were sitting waiting for their interview.  He told us there are 1.2 million outstanding applications, that's how far behind they are.  He said that so few offices are open with appointments that they have had people fly in for their interviews from as far away as Miami.  That's insane.
> Anyway, it's a long story but I had to share with someone.  Mission accomplished.


And in the end, you got the card,,,happy ending.


----------



## tinkerone

Dancing Disney Style  have you seen this?  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lAYHmnYLMAt3IT72_H0ur6hefBgG3aFBLWlSuhtrHG_So


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Dancing Disney Style  have you seen this?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lAYHmnYLMAt3IT72_H0ur6hefBgG3aFBLWlSuhtrHG_So


I had not.  Thank  you!   I’m getting really excited to go.  DD told me the other day that I was going to love it.  Fortunately she will be home when I’m doing the online check in.  So I’m going to have her be on another device at midnight and book the breakfast and anything else that is available.

Your Nexus adventure…funny not funny all at the same time.  I’ve seen a few news articles saying the back log was around 400k. Whatever that number happens to be it’s mighty long.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did you guys switch over to the new login via an email address yet? I don't want to do that because my email is for DH's account too.  Every time I do a live chat, I have to explain for like 10 minutes why he uses my email.  I wonder if this is air miles way of getting rid of duplicate emails in their system.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did you guys switch over to the new login via an email address yet? I don't want to do that because my email is for DH's account too.  Every time I do a live chat, I have to explain for like 10 minutes why he uses my email.  I wonder if this is air miles way of getting rid of duplicate emails in their system.


*I've got one switched over but the other account has been a PIA - won't accept the email so I've left it as is until they force me to change it. I think the hassle you might be getting into over using the same email is that they don't want you to have more than one account per household. They used to charge 15 cents PER mile to merge accounts but it's free now. The easiest way will be to set up a dummy email that you use for his card - I have about 4 of my own to keep track of different junk. Each of our airmiles cards have a separate Yahoo account that's only used for that, I refuse to use the phone to contact them and when I use the chat system I'm suddenly hubby 

*


----------



## ottawamom

Wait we can merge accounts now for free. I have 3 separate accounts DH and DS and myself. All at the same physical address. I use different email addresses for the accounts.

I would love to be able to merge those two accounts into mine. It would become much easier to use up the rest of the Dream miles I have.

Is this something I can do with this merge feature.


----------



## bababear_50

I changed my log in to email and password today.
Why do I have to switch to using an email address and password to sign into my AIR MILES account?

Airmiles says.............................................
By using an email and password instead of collector number and PIN, you'll enjoy these benefits:

• Simplicity - use the same email address you already use for everything

• Security - a password can help keep your account and the Miles in it safer

• Saves time - no need to pull your AIR MILES card out every time you need to sign in!

***All AIR MILES collectors will eventually be asked to switch to this new sign-in method to access their accounts on airmiles.ca and the AIR MILES App.***

While you will not be allowed to sign into your AIR MILES account using your collector number and PIN after a certain date, you will be allowed to use it when calling AIR MILES Customer Care.


I am going to try and transfer my son's card to mine tomorrow.
Merge Collector Accounts​(same household)​
Consolidate duplicate Collector Accounts (with the same profile details) or start collecting Miles with those closest to you.
*No additional fees apply.
Call Customer Care
1-888-247-6453*
Hours of operation
Note for all transfer types:


- You’ll need to provide the recipient’s Collector Number and their full name, exactly as it appears in the recipient’s AIR MILES profile.
- Any Miles transferred won’t count towards reaching AIR MILES Gold® or Onyx® status for the recipient Collector Number.
- All transfers are final and no refunds are permitted.
- Miles cannot be transferred between AIR MILES Cash and Dream Accounts. For more information, see AIR MILES Cash FAQs.
Hugs Mel


----------



## kristabelle13

Oh this is great! Thanks for sharing the merge info - I’m going to merge my moms card into mine. I have to shop on her card to keep it current - there just aren’t any sponsors really in her neighbourhood anymore and as she ages, she’s not interested in tracking one more thing.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ok, who still needs to pull out their card to log in with the number? I've had that memorized for years now  

I only have one account and am waiting to switch to the email address because I like using the number. I just hope they don't go to that system where to log in you have to get a code sent to you by text. All the banks and other accounts moving to that and it's so annoying.


----------



## dancin Disney style

hdrolfe said:


> Ok, who still needs to pull out their card to log in with the number? I've had that memorized for years now
> 
> I only have one account and am waiting to switch to the email address because I like using the number. I just hope they don't go to that system where to log in you have to get a code sent to you by text. All the banks and other accounts moving to that and it's so annoying.


Ditto.   I know both mine and DD's number.  If they do start using the text code thing I'm going to have a hard time logging in to DD's account.  Not that I do very often anymore but still. 

I have considered merging the accounts but the point of having that second account was for promos.  It does seem like those are few and far between now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## Debbie

We only have DH's airmiles card/number. I asked once to have it put in my name (he would have told them to do that on the phone) but they said the number is his alone unless he were to die. At that time, I _might_ be able to have it changed. So for all intents and purposes, I am Fred.

As a total aside...is anyone else's DISboard acting up with the way the posts are presenting?


----------



## bababear_50

Yep
The page is loading way crazy.... so many and long sections of white space between some post!
Driving me crazy.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My current response box is so tiny LOL And then to the right is a huge white space. Or even worse, I can see two-three posts side by side.


----------



## Debbie

I'm having both those issues and I had to search for the post a reply box. It is really hard to follow along!


----------



## Days In the Sun

In case this isn't posted yet, from airmilesshops, I didn't see it:


----------



## AngelDisney

hdrolfe said:


> Ok, who still needs to pull out their card to log in with the number? I've had that memorized for years now
> 
> I only have one account and am waiting to switch to the email address because I like using the number. I just hope they don't go to that system where to log in you have to get a code sent to you by text. All the banks and other accounts moving to that and it's so annoying.


I want to use my Airmiles number too. Much easier to type in only numbers than my email address.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm holding out till the bitter end as well with switching over to the email log in. I like being able to use my key pad to get logged in.


----------



## bababear_50

Ignore this post
I had a cup of tea and realized yes I have until 11:59 Pm tomorrow to do this.
What a day!! Need to go to bed....


Life has gotten way too busy for me.
Am I able to sneak in tomorrow morning and use this or am I out of luck?
Shell oil change. (90 Airmiles)

Promotion is sponsored by Shell Canada Products (“Sponsor”). The AIR MILES® Reward *Program is operated by LoyaltyOne, Co. (“Operator”). Promotion begins on November 15, 2022 at 12:00 AM Central Time (“CT”) and ends on December 15, 2022 at 11:59PM CT (“Promotion Period”).

Thanks Mel


----------



## Debbie

A note about the BONINE discussion a page or so back. I went to the pharmacy to pick up DH's meds for 6 weeks to cover our cruise in early January. He asked if I had gravol, and I said no but I had some Bonine on hand if we did get seasick, which rarely happens now. He questioned me and then looked it up. He said it is banned in Canada (I knew that) and can cause confusion and balance issues, especially in seniors (I didn't know that). I'll be thinking carefully about whether we use it again since hubby has short term memory loss and balance problems due to TBI as a young adult. And I won't make him go on the rides if we ever go back to Disney.  He was a good sport and always did each one once for me. Now, I'll be on my own.


----------



## tinkerone

Debbie said:


> A note about the BONINE discussion a page or so back. I went to the pharmacy to pick up DH's meds for 6 weeks to cover our cruise in early January. He asked if I had gravol, and I said no but I had some Bonine on hand if we did get seasick, which rarely happens now. He questioned me and then looked it up. He said it is banned in Canada (I knew that) and can cause confusion and balance issues, especially in seniors (I didn't know that). I'll be thinking carefully about whether we use it again since hubby has short term memory loss and balance problems due to TBI as a young adult. And I won't make him go on the rides if we ever go back to Disney.  He was a good sport and always did each one once for me. Now, I'll be o


I used to take 2 Ginger Gravol once we boarded so it would kick in before we left port and then one before bed.  If I felt any queasiness after that I would pop one but it was usually gone by the end of the second day.  I don't even bother anymore, I think I have my sea legs now.  I always figured that if I did need something stronger I could always pop down to the medical center where you can always get it free.  I didn't want to bother stopping to pick up Bonine, especially knowing it's not recommended in Canada, and it's pretty much the gravol without a perscription.


----------



## bababear_50

Got the oil changed., look out rain ,,,ice pellets and snow!

Now lets hope the Airmiles don't post till 2023...lol.

Darn 100 Airmiles for the downloading the Shell app just posted last night ,,,dang!


December 13, 2022

APP DOWNLOAD OFFER
+100
Hugs Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I just got a bonus offer from Shell for December 17th to get 1 AM for every litre purchased and for every $1 spent in store up to 50 AM.  Sad thing is I read the email right after my brother filled the car at Esso.  Good thing we are driving to Bowmanville tomorrow for a drive thru light show and will need gas again so will be able to use the offer


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I just got a bonus offer from Shell for December 17th to get 1 AM for every litre purchased and for every $1 spent in store up to 50 AM.  Sad thing is I read the email right after my brother filled the car at Esso.  Good thing we are driving to Bowmanville tomorrow for a drive thru light show and will need gas again so will be able to use the offer


Same for me,,, family get together on Sat for the first time in a few years ,,,big brother's 65th Birthday Party. The theme is Wacky Tacky...lol.
I will need to fill up again after this weekend ... come on Shell send me a bonus offer please.
I hope you have a great time at the light show and safe traveling Hon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Well that was a fast response
Just got an Opt In email.
Up to 100 Bonus Miles

A special offer to make your season bright. Don’t miss it! Available *Saturday, December 17 only.*​
One day only: Get 1 AIR MILES® Bonus MileTM for every litre AND for every $1 spent in-store*


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> A note about the BONINE discussion a page or so back. I went to the pharmacy to pick up DH's meds for 6 weeks to cover our cruise in early January. He asked if I had gravol, and I said no but I had some Bonine on hand if we did get seasick, which rarely happens now. He questioned me and then looked it up. He said it is banned in Canada (I knew that) and can cause confusion and balance issues, especially in seniors (I didn't know that). I'll be thinking carefully about whether we use it again since hubby has short term memory loss and balance problems due to TBI as a young adult. And I won't make him go on the rides if we ever go back to Disney.  He was a good sport and always did each one once for me. Now, I'll be on my own.





tinkerone said:


> I used to take 2 Ginger Gravol once we boarded so it would kick in before we left port and then one before bed.  If I felt any queasiness after that I would pop one but it was usually gone by the end of the second day.  I don't even bother anymore, I think I have my sea legs now.  I always figured that if I did need something stronger I could always pop down to the medical center where you can always get it free.  I didn't want to bother stopping to pick up Bonine, especially knowing it's not recommended in Canada, and it's pretty much the gravol without a perscription.


That's good information.  After a more lengthy discussion with DD, she was only feeling unwell for about an hour.  She said that several of the others in the cast were the same.  She said I misunderstood what she told me but I know for a fact she didn't say it was only an hour......it was a text conversation so it's all there.   She made mention of the medication that is available on the ship for motion sickness and said no one recommends taking it.  They all say it totally knocks you out.  This week she was told that they would be likely to experience some rough water.  She has said nothing about it, so either it didn't happen or she has gotten used to it.  


On the subject of DD.....
She has had a busier week.  More of a normal schedule...working rather than just rehearsals. She sent me a video that her manager took of a meet & greet and it made me cry.   It was a truly sweet moment with a tiny girl that was mesmerized by DD.    They had a few hours a couple of days ago and got off the ship to wander around Tortola.  She found a building that had our family name on it but no idea what kind of business it was.  She sent me pictures of the ports this week and it looked absolutely gorgeous. I'm now wishing that I had booked that itinerary.  Very full day at Castaway tomorrow and then she is flying home Saturday night for her Christmas break.    I can't wait to speak in person.  I'm sure there are so many stories.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a Shell offer for the 17th but it's up to 50 AM, 1 AM for each $1 spent in store, nothing for gas purchase. I won't be taking advantage of it. 
Did not get the Shell 100 AM for downloading the app, assume because I already had the app though that was not in the T&C. Also, my Metro shop last week hasn't posted and I need those last few AM to hit Onyx this year. Eek... it's getting close! I may have to online shop or something to get the difference.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I really need to do some work on my measuring & cutting skills but I'm fairly happy with the final results. All 4 corners are wonky and the border isn't terribly even but I doubt anyone will look terribly closely at it, right? I just need to get something to hang it up.
*


----------



## ottawamom

I did the Shell app offer just recently. DS did his during the last promotion and it posted today. I am also missing Metro for a shop I did on Dec 8 (two accounts)

Jacqueline, the wall hanging looks great. Find yourself a cafe rod to hang it up with.


----------



## bababear_50

I got a weird Metro posting today,, I think it's from the carousel promo...
December 15, 2022
10X MILES ON PARTNERS
+36
I am also missing a Metro Dec 8th shop.

Love the wall hanging and I bet it looks beautiful once hung up.
Nice work Hon!

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

My metro points from last week finally posted. I earned 5025 AM this year! Onyx. Phew. That was a lot of last minute shopping on black Friday but also all my Christmas shopping so that's good. 

Not sure I will be able to do that again in 2023. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## bababear_50

My Metro Airmiles just posted!
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> My metro points from last week finally posted. I earned 5025 AM this year! Onyx. Phew. That was a lot of last minute shopping on black Friday but also all my Christmas shopping so that's good.
> 
> Not sure I will be able to do that again in 2023. Time will tell I guess.


Wow congrats Hon ,,, that is definitely cutting it close, but you did it.
Yeah I am not sure about next year either. Yep time will tell.
Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

bababear_50 said:


> I got a weird Metro posting today,, I think it's from the carousel promo...
> December 15, 2022
> 10X MILES ON PARTNERS
> +36
> I am also missing a Metro Dec 8th shop.
> 
> Love the wall hanging and I bet it looks beautiful once hung up.
> Nice work Hon!
> 
> Hugs Mel


We talked about that one.....it was an Ontario offer I think, 10X miles across the board.   AM seemed to dump everything together under Metro.  I've had a few of those post. Mine were 135, 63, 63 and yesterday 306.  I can't make any sense of it.  

Did everyone see in the app that there is a Metro/BMO  offer for weekend shopping thru March 9th.  Spend $60/50, $100/100, $250/250, $500/500.   You must pay with a BMO MC and it's an opt it offer.  There is also a 250 bonus for first time purchases.  Does it seem like Metro has stepped up since Sobeys left?  

On the subject of yearly total, I'm shocked that I'm back up to my pre 2020 earnings.  Approx 14K/year....I'm well over that now.  DD's account used to be 4K, but only at 1400 this year.  So I guess grand total I'm a bit under but really it's very good.


----------



## hdrolfe

dancin Disney style said:


> We talked about that one.....it was an Ontario offer I think, 10X miles across the board.   AM seemed to dump everything together under Metro.  I've had a few of those post. Mine were 135, 63, 63 and yesterday 306.  I can't make any sense of it.
> 
> Did everyone see in the app that there is a Metro/BMO  offer for weekend shopping thru March 9th.  Spend $60/50, $100/100, $250/250, $500/500.   You must pay with a BMO MC and it's an opt it offer.  There is also a 250 bonus for first time purchases.  Does it seem like Metro has stepped up since Sobeys left?
> 
> On the subject of yearly total, I'm shocked that I'm back up to my pre 2020 earnings.  Approx 14K/year....I'm well over that now.  DD's account used to be 4K, but only at 1400 this year.  So I guess grand total I'm a bit under but really it's very good.



I got an email about that Metro deal and opted in. I am sure I'll take advantage a few times. It's a nice long offer period.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I really need to do some work on my measuring & cutting skills but I'm fairly happy with the final results. All 4 corners are wonky and the border isn't terribly even but I doubt anyone will look terribly closely at it, right? I just need to get something to hang it up.
> View attachment 725489*


It looks good, Jacqueline! Excellent addition to your room to warm it up! 


dancin Disney style said:


> Did everyone see in the app that there is a Metro/BMO  offer for weekend shopping thru March 9th.  Spend $60/50, $100/100, $250/250, $500/500.   You must pay with a BMO MC and it's an opt it offer.  There is also a 250 bonus for first time purchases.  Does it seem like Metro has stepped up since Sobeys left?


Can you tell me exactly where to look for that offer? I can't seem to find it, and I don't _think_ I deleted it. I'm not consistent with my use of the apps. That will be a New Year's resolution for me.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*BIG Head's up gang, looks like we're going to get a chance to earn a bunch of miles over the next 12 days!!! It will involve looking at the AM app every single day and jumping thru some type of hoop. Today's offer gives you the chance  to earn a bonus 100 miles at Shell on your next fill-up of 30L before the end of December. You need to go to the Shell app and OPT in for to trigger the offer and you have do that TODAY ONLY. I'm hoping that each offer will be both this good and easy to complete, better than the Shop the Block offers IMHO*

*****Just to be clear here, you opt-in TODAY to activate the offer and can fill-up ANY day before the end of December 29th*****

*Look for this on the home page of the Airmiles app*

* and then click on the offers button to find the details of the current offer, it has the little "unwrap the App" flag on it
 
*

*Went to the Shell app and found the offer on that home page and opted in. This will combine with the offer we got to encourage us to go to the newest Shell station in our city for an extra 15 miles per fill-up that's active until Feb 5th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> It looks good, Jacqueline! Excellent addition to your room to warm it up!
> 
> Can you tell me exactly where to look for that offer? I can't seem to find it, and I don't _think_ I deleted it. I'm not consistent with my use of the apps. That will be a New Year's resolution for me.


*Thanks, I'll post a picture once I get it up on the wall, that room is a tad drab at the moment and this will help it look more "finished"

You better get into the habit of looking at the Airmiles app for the next 12 days, see my post above for details! You'll find the Metro offer there as well under the BMO offers - go to the offers section and scroll to the BMO part.*


----------



## hdrolfe

That's a nice Shell offer but sadly the roads here are terrible so I won't be venturing out, even to earn such a great deal. Fingers crossed some of the other offers will be good though!


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> That's a nice Shell offer but sadly the roads here are terrible so I won't be venturing out, even to earn such a great deal. Fingers crossed some of the other offers will be good though!


*You have until December 29th to get the gas, just need to opt-in today!!!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Thanks, I'll post a picture once I get it up on the wall, that room is a tad drab at the moment and this will help it look more "finished"
> 
> You better get into the habit of looking at the Airmiles app for the next 12 days, see my post above for details! You'll find the Metro offer there as well under the BMO offers - go to the offers section and scroll to the BMO part.*


Thanks for the direction. I don't have it on my BMO offers. The only things I have there are the two welcome Mastercard offers-I have 2 already - and 50AM for every $100 airmilesshops spend. But I will make a point to check over the next few days to see if it arrives. At least I know I'm looking at the BMO offers.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Thanks for the direction. I don't have it on my BMO offers. The only things I have there are the two welcome Mastercard offers-I have 2 already - and 50AM for every $100 airmilesshops spend. But I will make a point to check over the next few days to see if it arrives. At least I know I'm looking at the BMO offers.


*Did a little more digging for you and found that it is a targeted offer of sorts, it only came to the primary account since it's the one that the Mastercard is linked to and not sure if this is part of it as well, but that card is at ONYX level. The secondary card only has the welcome offers attached to it.

Try THIS LINK to see if it applies to your card or not.

Just got the miles posted to both accounts for the silly suitcase game from Metro, just shows up as 2 separate postings from Metro labelled Bonus Reward Miles. Check your accounts!*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Did a little more digging for you and found that it is a targeted offer of sorts, it only came to the primary account since it's the one that the Mastercard is linked to and not sure if this is part of it as well, but that card is at ONYX level. The secondary card only has the welcome offers attached to it.
> 
> Try THIS LINK to see if it applies to your card or not.
> 
> Just got the miles posted to both accounts for the silly suitcase game from Metro, just shows up as 2 separate postings from Metro labelled Bonus Reward Miles. Check your accounts!*


Very odd, since I'm Onyx and the only AM collector. The only difference is that the AM is in hubby's name and the BMO (world elite) MC is in mine. THAT is probably the problem. And he is not getting another credit card. Oh, well. Such is life. Thanks for checking, though! That was very kind!


----------



## cari12

Does anyone else find when looking at their AM transactions that the option of “since Jan 1” doesn’t work? Guess I’ll have to add each month up myself to see what my annual total is.


----------



## tinkerone

I have the Metro 100 bonus rewards miles just posted to my account.  That is definitely from the Carousel offer.


----------



## tinkerone

cari12 said:


> Does anyone else find when looking at their AM transactions that the option of “since Jan 1” doesn’t work? Guess I’ll have to add each month up myself to see what my annual total is.


Mine does.  9486 AM's for the year.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I earned 8,139.  DH earned 2,269.  I am definitely not concentrating on DH's account.  I have the BMO W/E Air Miles MC so I try to maximize the miles earned on it.  Plus, now I have DH doing the Irving offers with his work van for my card.  I have my account as Dream miles (saving for a future trip to Universal once Epic Universe opens) and his as Cash miles.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> Does anyone else find when looking at their AM transactions that the option of “since Jan 1” doesn’t work? Guess I’ll have to add each month up myself to see what my annual total is.


Yep 
same, no Airmiles for me 
Last 12 months Summary - All transactions​Miles collected:
0
Miles used:
0
Date​Partner​Description​Miles​Details​NO RESULTS​Sorry, there are no results that match your criteria!


----------



## tinkerone

bababear_50 said:


> Yep
> same, no Airmiles for me
> Last 12 months Summary - All transactions​Miles collected:
> 0
> Miles used:
> 0
> Date​Partner​Description​Miles​Details​NO RESULTS​Sorry, there are no results that match your criteria!


I didn't go that way.  
Go to the transaction page.  There is a drop down box 'View Statements For'.  It defaults to 'last 31 days'.  If you open that it shows an option 'Since January 1st, 2022'.  That's where you will find it.


----------



## bababear_50

Can someone shake this out for me please and thanks.
So I need to make 2 $10 purchases in the same transaction,,,(like 2 $10 gift cards) to qualify?
I can't figure out if I need to make 2 $10 purchases once or twice?
Can you tell my cat had me up at 4:30 am,,, brain dead today.

10 Bonus Miles™​
Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles™ when you make 2 eligible purchases of $10 at Subway® locations, online at subway.com, or in the Subway® app
Terms and Conditions​Offer available to AIR MILES collectors with a linked Canadian-issued Mastercard (“Eligible Mastercard”). Offer valid December 1, 2022 to January 3, 2023. Valid at any Subway® location in Canada, online at subway.com or on the Subway® app. Each of the 2 minimum qualifying purchases of $10 must be made in a single transaction on an Eligible Mastercard, and includes taxes, duty, eco fees, shipping and handling as applicable. For clarification, minimum qualified spend is calculated based on the entire purchase, being the total amount that is posted to the Eligible Card’s statement. Limit of one (1) offer per day per collector number. This offer can be combined with other offers.
Thanks
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks Tink
I tried it but it's still not working (page is not loading).
I'll try tomorrow.
Hugs Mel

View statements for:
Since January 1, 2022
Sort by:
Most Recent - Oldest
Since January 1, 2022 Summary - All transactions​Miles collected:
0
Miles used:
0
Date​Partner​Description​Miles​Details​NO RESULTS​Sorry, there are no results that match your criteria!


----------



## bababear_50

Sat Dec 17th *(Opt In)

Unwrap the App
100 Bonus Miles
When you use any offer found on airmilescardlink.ca*
Ends Sat, Dec 24
Terms + Conditions​* Offer available to AIR MILES collectors with a linked Canadian-issued Mastercard (“Eligible Mastercard”). Offer valid December 17, 2022 to December 24, 2022. To get Bonus Miles, collectors must have linked their eligible Canadian Mastercard to their AIR MILES collector number, and then from December 17, 2022 to December 24, 2022 make an eligible purchase at any participating brands and meet the criteria required for one or more of the bonus offers featured on airmilescardlink.ca. Please see each unique offer terms and conditions for specific details. These 100 Bonus Miles are in addition to the Bonus Miles you are eligible for in connection with each individual offer. Opt-in must occur before the eligible purchase is made to qualify for this offer. Limit of one offer per collector number. This offer can be combined with other offers.

Your AIR MILES collector number must be linked to an Eligible Mastercard. Your Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. To qualify for the offers, eligible purchase transactions charged to your Eligible Mastercard must be subsequently posted to your Mastercard account by December 24, 2022. In case of an online purchase made during the offer period, it may not qualify if the Eligible Mastercard is charged on the shipping date and that date occurs after the offer ends. Mastercard is not responsible for the fulfillment of the offer. Purchases made by an authorized user of a supplementary card linked to the Eligible Mastercard do not qualify, unless the supplementary card is also linked to the AIR MILES collector number. Please allow up to 90 days after the unique offer’s end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account. If you no longer wish to participate in this promotion, you can unlink your Mastercard from your AIR MILES collector number at any time.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Sat Dec 17th *(Opt In)
> 
> Unwrap the App
> 100 Bonus Miles
> When you use any offer found on airmilescardlink.ca*
> Ends Sat, Dec 24
> Terms + Conditions​* Offer available to AIR MILES collectors with a linked Canadian-issued Mastercard (“Eligible Mastercard”). Offer valid December 17, 2022 to December 24, 2022. To get Bonus Miles, collectors must have linked their eligible Canadian Mastercard to their AIR MILES collector number, and then from December 17, 2022 to December 24, 2022 make an eligible purchase at any participating brands and meet the criteria required for one or more of the bonus offers featured on airmilescardlink.ca. Please see each unique offer terms and conditions for specific details. These 100 Bonus Miles are in addition to the Bonus Miles you are eligible for in connection with each individual offer. Opt-in must occur before the eligible purchase is made to qualify for this offer. Limit of one offer per collector number. This offer can be combined with other offers.
> 
> Your AIR MILES collector number must be linked to an Eligible Mastercard. Your Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. To qualify for the offers, eligible purchase transactions charged to your Eligible Mastercard must be subsequently posted to your Mastercard account by December 24, 2022. In case of an online purchase made during the offer period, it may not qualify if the Eligible Mastercard is charged on the shipping date and that date occurs after the offer ends. Mastercard is not responsible for the fulfillment of the offer. Purchases made by an authorized user of a supplementary card linked to the Eligible Mastercard do not qualify, unless the supplementary card is also linked to the AIR MILES collector number. Please allow up to 90 days after the unique offer’s end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account. If you no longer wish to participate in this promotion, you can unlink your Mastercard from your AIR MILES collector number at any time.
> 
> Hugs MelView attachment 725876


Subway for lunch on Monday!


----------



## mkmommy

bababear_50 said:


> Can someone shake this out for me please and thanks.
> So I need to make 2 $10 purchases in the same transaction,,,(like 2 $10 gift cards) to qualify?
> I can't figure out if I need to make 2 $10 purchases once or twice?
> Can you tell my cat had me up at 4:30 am,,, brain dead today.
> 
> 10 Bonus Miles™​View attachment 725874
> Get 10 AIR MILES® Bonus Miles™ when you make 2 eligible purchases of $10 at Subway® locations, online at subway.com, or in the Subway® app
> Terms and Conditions​Offer available to AIR MILES collectors with a linked Canadian-issued Mastercard (“Eligible Mastercard”). Offer valid December 1, 2022 to January 3, 2023. Valid at any Subway® location in Canada, online at subway.com or on the Subway® app. Each of the 2 minimum qualifying purchases of $10 must be made in a single transaction on an Eligible Mastercard, and includes taxes, duty, eco fees, shipping and handling as applicable. For clarification, minimum qualified spend is calculated based on the entire purchase, being the total amount that is posted to the Eligible Card’s statement. Limit of one (1) offer per day per collector number. This offer can be combined with other offers.
> Thanks
> Mel


My read is you need 2  minimum $10.00 spends and cannot be in the same day.


----------



## tinkerone

mkmommy said:


> My read is you need 2  minimum $10.00 spends and cannot be in the same day.


That's not how I read it.  It says one 'offer' per day and the offer is for the AMs isn't it?  So you could complete the offer by making 2 purchases of $10 each in the same day but you couldn't do 4 purchases of $10 each in the same day and get the AMs offer twice.
I'll know soon, I paid for Dh and my sub separately to complete the offer.  Fingers crossed it works.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

.


----------



## bababear_50

I have read & re read the terms & conditions over and over....
I am going with 2 purchases of 10$ each .
 I will make two separate transactions.
Sunday Sub Night for us.
Thanks 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Days In the Sun

Debbie said:


> Very odd, since I'm Onyx and the only AM collector. The only difference is that the AM is in hubby's name and the BMO (world elite) MC is in mine. THAT is probably the problem. And he is not getting another credit card. Oh, well. Such is life. Thanks for checking, though! That was very kind!



I didn't get the BMO/Metro offer either.  I'm Onyx and BMO main card holder but not world elite.  

I also missed the Dec 16 Shell offer opt-in, really would have liked that one!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Subway offer:

I read as the same as most of you. Split your single $20+ order into two separate $10+ orders. Charge both orders to MC.


----------



## bababear_50

Airmiles Timber Mart App Offer

45 Bonus Miles
Spend $45+ on almost anything in-store*
Ends Sat, Dec 24


Unfortunately it would cost me 45 in gas to get to the nearest Timber Mart.

Terms + Conditions​* Offer valid December 18 to 24, 2022. Valid only at participating TIMBER MART locations. Minimum $45 purchase must be spent in a single transaction, excluding taxes, gift cards, delivery charges, and wholesale and house accounts. Limit of one bonus offer per collector number per promotional period. To qualify for this offer, you must first activate it prior to making the qualified purchase by clicking the “Opt in now” button. AIR MILES card must be presented at the time of purchase. Offer cannot be combined with any other AIR MILES bonus offer or AIR MILES promotion. Bonus offers are not cumulative. Please allow up to 60 days for the Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account.

Hugs Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

Update time....
DD came home yesterday for the Christmas break.  Her flight was not until 2:25pm but had to be off the ship at 6am.  Those with flights after 3pm don't leave until 8am, needless to say DD was ticked about that. I found the whole explanation confusing.  She had to be at the crew office by 5am but it doesn't open until 5:30....they have paperwork to get signed off, hand in their ID, have bags scanned (to leave) and then when they get off they have to do immigration.  Fortunately  another member of her group was also on this same schedule so they did the whole process together.  Once they completed the onboard stuff they went to grab some breakfast then left the ship.  They were put on a small shuttle (think rental car shuttle) for the drive to the airport.   She said very uncomfortable for everyone.   So then it was hanging out at the airport for approx 5hrs  dragging around her luggage until she could check in for the flight.  I told her to look for a corner somewhere and crash on the floor....but no that's not her style.  So she had breakfast again, wandered the stores, weighted her bag, repacked it 3 times to get the weight just a hair under 50lbs and texted me constantly.  Her flight did not start check in until 12pm which did not surprise me as that has been previous experience with that airline at MCO.  Security was surprisingly quick.  She then got a proper coffee (her words)   from Satan's brew house and went to the gate.  Her plane was coming from YYZ and actually left early so it arrived at MCO early, they loaded early and took off early.  When she landed (15 minutes early...wow) they were at the gate and off the plane in under 10 minutes.  Again lucking out, she walked off the plane through 1 door and was right at the CBSA kiosks.  She was in and out of there in no time at all.  Do you see the theme here?   Bags were coming out by the time she got there.  She texted me when they landed, from then to getting in the car at the curb was 35 minutes.  That has to be a record! 

Unfortunately she didn't get the reception from the dog that she was hoping for when we walked in the house.  It was dinner time and NOTHING stands in the way of that dogs dinner.  However, after dinner the dog went straight upstairs and got on DD's bed.  That was a clear sign that she was happy her #1 human was home.


Stay tuned as chapter 2 begins in January.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> Update time....
> DD came home yesterday for the Christmas break.  Her flight was not until 2:25pm but had to be off the ship at 6am.  Those with flights after 3pm don't leave until 8am, needless to say DD was ticked about that. I found the whole explanation confusing.  She had to be at the crew office by 5am but it doesn't open until 5:30....they have paperwork to get signed off, hand in their ID, have bags scanned (to leave) and then when they get off they have to do immigration.  Fortunately  another member of her group was also on this same schedule so they did the whole process together.  Once they completed the onboard stuff they went to grab some breakfast then left the ship.  They were put on a small shuttle (think rental car shuttle) for the drive to the airport.   She said very uncomfortable for everyone.   So then it was hanging out at the airport for approx 5hrs  dragging around her luggage until she could check in for the flight.  I told her to look for a corner somewhere and crash on the floor....but no that's not her style.  So she had breakfast again, wandered the stores, weighted her bag, repacked it 3 times to get the weight just a hair under 50lbs and texted me constantly.  Her flight did not start check in until 12pm which did not surprise me as that has been previous experience with that airline at MCO.  Security was surprisingly quick.  She then got a proper coffee (her words)   from Satan's brew house and went to the gate.  Her plane was coming from YYZ and actually left early so it arrived at MCO early, they loaded early and took off early.  When she landed (15 minutes early...wow) they were at the gate and off the plane in under 10 minutes.  Again lucking out, she walked off the plane through 1 door and was right at the CBSA kiosks.  She was in and out of there in no time at all.  Do you see the theme here?   Bags were coming out by the time she got there.  She texted me when they landed, from then to getting in the car at the curb was 35 minutes.  That has to be a record!
> 
> Unfortunately she didn't get the reception from the dog that she was hoping for when we walked in the house.  It was dinner time and NOTHING stands in the way of that dogs dinner.  However, after dinner the dog went straight upstairs and got on DD's bed.  That was a clear sign that she was happy her #1 human was home.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned as chapter 2 begins in January.


Don't know if this will ever help her however, if she finds she has a lot of hours to spend at MCO, Hyatt has day rooms available.  It would give her someplace to keep her luggage till she can check it in, someplace to have a nap, there is even a pool on the rooftop if she wants to lie out in the sun.  If she had anyone having to be at the airport while waiting for a late flight they could split the cost.  She may already know this but thought I would share in case.  
I have booked two day rooms for our flight home in March.  Flight doesn't leave till 6 and we will get to the airport around 10 so it's a great place to relax and not have to find a seat, with tons of luggage, for 7 people.


----------



## dancin Disney style

tinkerone said:


> Don't know if this will ever help her however, if she finds she has a lot of hours to spend at MCO, Hyatt has day rooms available.  It would give her someplace to keep her luggage till she can check it in, someplace to have a nap, there is even a pool on the rooftop if she wants to lie out in the sun.  If she had anyone having to be at the airport while waiting for a late flight they could split the cost.  She may already know this but thought I would share in case.
> I have booked two day rooms for our flight home in March.  Flight doesn't leave till 6 and we will get to the airport around 10 so it's a great place to relax and not have to find a seat, with tons of luggage, for 7 people.


I didn’t know they did that.  That’s is very good information. She ended up moving seats many times as people would sit near her that were being loud, there were even some that were smelly. Do you recall the approx cost?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Guys looking at the airmiles BMO /metro app , how is everyone interpreting it ? Is it simply a threshold spend and we can purchase gift cards ? It says eligible purchases but how is BMO going to track ? 
Just thinking . Sure it’s too good to be true


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Did my subway offer today. In its terms, it says until Jan 3, but in Terms of main website, it says until Dec 24…? Can I do the subway one every day until Jan 3?


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Guys looking at the airmiles BMO /metro app , how is everyone interpreting it ? Is it simply a threshold spend and we can purchase gift cards ? It says eligible purchases but how is BMO going to track ?
> Just thinking . Sure it’s too good to be true


*I read this one VERY closely and was going to be asking for opinions as well 
Here's how I'm interpreting it based on the info I've cut and pasted below
There are TWO sets of terms and this is for the promo that came from the App/email invite that required Opting in
This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Mastercard cardholder who received this offer invitation email. Offer valid each Thursday to Sunday between December 15, 2022 and March 9, 2023. To qualify for the AIR MILES Bonus Miles, you must first click the "Opt in" button from the offer invitation and then make an eligible purchase, in a single transaction, on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard or BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at any Metro location, excluding Thunder Bay, or online at metro.ca, as follows: a minimum of $60 to get 50 Bonus Miles, a minimum of $100 to get 100 Bonus Miles, a minimum of $250 to get 250 Bonus Miles, or a minimum of $500 to get 500 Bonus Miles. Eligible purchase excludes tobacco products and any other products or services that we may specify from time to time or where prohibited by law. Limit of one (1) eligible purchase transaction per collector number per week (Thursday – Sunday). The maximum number of Bonus Miles to be earned in connection with this offer during the offer period is 2000 Bonus Miles per collector number. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. This offer can be combined with other offers. Please allow up to 90 days after the promotion end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account. O**ffer is subject to change without notice.*

*Now, the highlighting and red is my doing and I read as meaning:*

*Need to opt-in FIRST*
*Valid only on weekends from this weekend until the 9th of March*
*Only one bonus per weekend based on whichever transactions is largest within the thresholds given*
*ONLY exclusion mentioned is tobacco products*
*Terms for the regular earnings of 1 mile/$20 

Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent in a week (Sunday to Saturday). Offer valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario, excluding Thunder Bay. Reward Miles will not be awarded on taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. For details and a list of participating stores, visit metro.ca.

Again the highlighted sections shows MANY exclusions with tobacco within that list and based on that fact I'm going with YES gift cards will be included in the offer that's good on the weekends only. We're thrilled because we have a trip coming up and if we can earn 1:1 why not? We also use AMEX which gives 1 mile/$5 at grocery stores letting us earn a lot of miles.*


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I didn’t know they did that.  That’s is very good information. She ended up moving seats many times as people would sit near her that were being loud, there were even some that were smelly. Do you recall the approx cost?


I booked two rooms, both were rooms with 2 queen beds.  I had to book that way because there are 7 of us.  Each room was $229 *after* all taxes and fees.  We could have booked rooms with one King bed for $169 (not sure if that was with tax) but because there were 7 of us we would have to book two plus a queen room anyways.  It will book a king room with 2 people but once you get to 3 or 4 you have to book a double.  
I think the prices may very, depending on the time of year, because last one we booked was $99.  It was a king, there were only two of us.  You do have to phone to book these, for some reason you can't book them online, but they are always avalable.  
To us it is well worth the money.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Did my subway offer today. In its terms, it says until Jan 3, but in Terms of main website, it says until Dec 24…? Can I do the subway one every day until Jan 3?


*Yes, it's been one of the "linked" offers since the beginning so it will give you whatever the mentioned miles are until Jan 3rd. The Dec 24th date is for the Unwrap the App offer*


----------



## tinkerone

Donald - my hero said:


> *I read this one VERY closely and was going to be asking for opinions as well
> Here's how I'm interpreting it based on the info I've cut and pasted below
> There are TWO sets of terms and this is for the promo that came from the App/email invite that required Opting in
> This offer is not transferable and is valid only for the BMO AIR MILES Mastercard cardholder who received this offer invitation email. Offer valid each Thursday to Sunday between December 15, 2022 and March 9, 2023. To qualify for the AIR MILES Bonus Miles, you must first click the "Opt in" button from the offer invitation and then make an eligible purchase, in a single transaction, on your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard or BMO AIR MILES World Elite Mastercard at any Metro location, excluding Thunder Bay, or online at metro.ca, as follows: a minimum of $60 to get 50 Bonus Miles, a minimum of $100 to get 100 Bonus Miles, a minimum of $250 to get 250 Bonus Miles, or a minimum of $500 to get 500 Bonus Miles. Eligible purchase excludes tobacco products and any other products or services that we may specify from time to time or where prohibited by law. Limit of one (1) eligible purchase transaction per collector number per week (Thursday – Sunday). The maximum number of Bonus Miles to be earned in connection with this offer during the offer period is 2000 Bonus Miles per collector number. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. This offer can be combined with other offers. Please allow up to 90 days after the promotion end date for Bonus Miles to be posted to your collector account. O**ffer is subject to change without notice.*
> 
> *Now, the highlighting and red is my doing and I read as meaning:*
> 
> *Need to opt-in FIRST*
> *Valid only on weekends from this weekend until the 9th of March*
> *Only one bonus per weekend based on whichever transactions is largest within the thresholds given*
> *ONLY exclusion mentioned is tobacco products*
> *Terms for the regular earnings of 1 mile/$20
> 
> Get 1 Mile for every $20 spent in a week (Sunday to Saturday). Offer valid at participating Metro locations in Ontario, excluding Thunder Bay. Reward Miles will not be awarded on taxes, tobacco, beer, wine, cider, Western Union, lottery, transit tickets, stamps, gift cards, prescription medications, behind the-counter pharmacy items, and purchases from in-store vendors. For details and a list of participating stores, visit metro.ca.
> 
> Again the highlighted sections shows MANY exclusions with tobacco within that list and based on that fact I'm going with YES gift cards will be included in the offer that's good on the weekends only. We're thrilled because we have a trip coming up and if we can earn 1:1 why not? We also use AMEX which gives 1 mile/$5 at grocery stores letting us earn a lot of miles.*


I'll give this a go today, pick up some gift cards and see what happens.  I'll report back if it comes through.  I would assume though that it would come when my statement gets cut off and that just happened so it might take a while.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> I didn’t know they did that.  That’s is very good information. She ended up moving seats many times as people would sit near her that were being loud, there were even some that were smelly. Do you recall the approx cost?


Just thinking, I wonder if you could book these through AMs.  Would have to put in a request but bet it would work.  I'll have to try that next time I need to book.


----------



## cari12

Did the Shell Unwrao the App today. Spent $50.04 and got 152 AM. Great return!
Now off to do the Save On Foods card linked offer for spend $100 get 50 AM plus the 100 AM for Unwrap the App. I will pick up a couple of groceries and then gift cards for the kids stockings to make up to over $100.


----------



## Donald - my hero




----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well looks like I need to drive around the city this evening so I can do the 30L fill up at Shell.   

I am hoping I can get three of the four fill-ups for December for another 50 miles as well.


----------



## disneyfreak89

I've tried searching this thread for the answer but am getting frustrated.  Perhaps someone on here will have the answer!
Does anyone recall in the past if AM Shops offered a bonus X rewards the week before christmas?!  I need to buy a tablet but would like some extra AM's but there are no offers at the moment.  I could wait until later this week but then I risk the tablet becoming out of stock.  If someone on here knew for sure they did that last year then I will wait!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

disneyfreak89 said:


> I've tried searching this thread for the answer but am getting frustrated.  Perhaps someone on here will have the answer!
> Does anyone recall in the past if AM Shops offered a bonus X rewards the week before christmas?!  I need to buy a tablet but would like some extra AM's but there are no offers at the moment.  I could wait until later this week but then I risk the tablet becoming out of stock.  If someone on here knew for sure they did that last year then I will wait!


Why don't you buy one now, just in case, and then buy it again if the AM deal pops up. Then return the first one.


----------



## Days In the Sun

disneyfreak89 said:


> I've tried searching this thread for the answer but am getting frustrated.  Perhaps someone on here will have the answer!
> Does anyone recall in the past if AM Shops offered a bonus X rewards the week before christmas?!  I need to buy a tablet but would like some extra AM's but there are no offers at the moment.  I could wait until later this week but then I risk the tablet becoming out of stock.  If someone on here knew for sure they did that last year then I will wait!



Unfortunately the last one is usually around Dec 15, sometimes 1 day, sometimes longer.  This year was Dec 13 to Dec 16 10x promo so the next one is likely boxing day 10x.

This year:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-on-page-1596.3442770/page-1599#post-64481746

Last year listed here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...3-earn-up-to-800-miles.3860105/#post-63535863


----------



## disneyfreak89

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Why don't you buy one now, just in case, and then buy it again if the AM deal pops up. Then return the first one.


Hmm, that's an idea!  Thanks.


Days In the Sun said:


> Unfortunately the last one is usually around Dec 15, sometimes 1 day, sometimes longer.  This year was Dec 13 to Dec 16 10x promo so the next one is likely boxing day 10x.
> 
> This year:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-on-page-1596.3442770/page-1599#post-64481746
> 
> Last year listed here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...3-earn-up-to-800-miles.3860105/#post-63535863


Thanks for the info.  Yes I saw the last 10x promo but my dear sister did not tell me about the tablet until yesterday.  Never fails.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I think i need to stand in the corner and cover my face in shame -- I didn't get to Shell for the car wash offer, didn't get to Metro on the weekend for the Mastercard threshold spend OR the flyer offer, in fact I actively chose to stay home and leave those miles unearned. Got excited when I saw the 2 offers this morning but still didn't leave the house, too many other things that need to be done and my energy is finite these days. Here's hoping another Shell offer pops up before we head to see Arthur (and his parents  ) on Christmas day. I'll go to Metro tomorrow to use that offer since I can rarely walk out without spending over $100.

I made 2 last minute gifts for Arthur before I packed up the sewing machine until next year. Crinkly taggy blankets that he should enjoy slobbering on. Look closely at the ribbons and see a few friends

I know our son will get a few jabs in about me mixing franchises on this one
*


----------



## ottawamom

You've been busy Jacqueline, I haven't done anything creative in such a long time. My new years resolution will be to get back to what brings me joy.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I used to cross stitch quite a bit, but it was getting more difficult to find nice patterns and I had no one to really make them for.

Now, with the help of Ms. Amazon, I am sure I could find some more modern patterns.

I also used to love doing paint by numbers. I would use toothpicks instead of the brush as it would be more controlled and the paint would be more “puffy”. Again, no one to pass them along to so I stopped. Plus, cats and painting don’t really work lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This was nice to see drop into the account tonight, even if I'm not sure what they're for?! I think the 2nd one might before linking the Mastercard for the offers? Or perhaps downloading the Shell app? 1st one, hey I'll take it! I've somehow managed to earn just over 2,600 miles this month and I'm not done yet! Total for the year so far is almost 22,000 and I used 8240, the account is sitting at over 40,000 now  I'm glad they've added more security to the sign in process, just need to make it harder to redeem in the stores if you askme!*
**
*And just in case anyone thinks the surveys are a waste of your time, check THIS one out! I had to do daily entries of any shopping trips I did for a week, took maybe 5 minutes a day*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My shell miles posted from last night, but the 50 bonus miles for unwrap the app did not. How long should I have to wait to see those come through?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *This was nice to see drop into the account tonight, even if I'm not sure what they're for?! I think the 2nd one might before linking the Mastercard for the offers? Or perhaps downloading the Shell app? 1st one, hey I'll take it! I've somehow managed to earn just over 2,600 miles this month and I'm not done yet! Total for the year so far is almost 22,000 and I used 8240, the account is sitting at over 40,000 now  I'm glad they've added more security to the sign in process, just need to make it harder to redeem in the stores if you askme!*
> *View attachment 726387*
> *And just in case anyone thinks the surveys are a waste of your time, check THIS one out! I had to do daily entries of any shopping trips I did for a week, took maybe 5 minutes a day*
> View attachment 726388


Wow that's awesome!  I was surprised I earned around 9000 this year.  Once we're back from this Christmas trip I will be more on top of airmiles deals.  And PC points.  Been too busy with work and courses (I'm too old for this... lol) my AM collecting has fallen to the wayside.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Donald - my hero said:


> *I think i need to stand in the corner and cover my face in shame -- I didn't get to Shell for the car wash offer, didn't get to Metro on the weekend for the Mastercard threshold spend OR the flyer offer, in fact I actively chose to stay home and leave those miles unearned. Got excited when I saw the 2 offers this morning but still didn't leave the house, too many other things that need to be done and my energy is finite these days. Here's hoping another Shell offer pops up before we head to see Arthur (and his parents  ) on Christmas day. I'll go to Metro tomorrow to use that offer since I can rarely walk out without spending over $100.
> 
> I made 2 last minute gifts for Arthur before I packed up the sewing machine until next year. Crinkly taggy blankets that he should enjoy slobbering on. Look closely at the ribbons and see a few friends
> View attachment 726340
> I know our son will get a few jabs in about me mixing franchises on this one
> View attachment 726341*


I also chose to take a pass on the offers.  For one thing, Monday is my day to work from home so going out requires getting dressed properly.  I was dealing with some work issues that took far too much time.....that type of stuff that is just ridiculous and should never have turned into anything.  Also, I was trying to figure out if DD and I could go to WDW for a couple of days to use her Maingate pass before she goes back to the ship.  I don't think we can....the flight prices are just too high for my liking. 

Your little baby toys are so cute!  I'm sure he will love them.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> You've been busy Jacqueline, I haven't done anything creative in such a long time. My new years resolution will be to get back to what brings me joy.


I like this idea for a resolution!


----------



## bababear_50

Quick question
Starting tomorrow Walmart has their Boxing week sale start.
I am not familiar with what *Open stock means and have tried to google it.
This would be for Corelle Dishes,, page #1 50% off instore.
Can anyone tell me what I should expect from this type of sale?
https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10179/1495726?page=1&sourceID=10&position=2
Google please define meaning of open-stock.
Open-stock as a noun means _Merchandise kept in stock so as to enable customers to replace or supplement articles_, such as dishes, ...

Thanks Mel


----------



## cari12

bababear_50 said:


> Quick question
> Starting tomorrow Walmart has their Boxing week sale start.
> I am not familiar with what *Open stock means and have tried to google it.
> This would be for Corelle Dishes,, page #1 50% off instore.
> Can anyone tell me what I should expect from this type of sale?
> https://www.reebee.com/flyers/10179/1495726?page=1&sourceID=10&position=2
> Google please define meaning of open-stock.
> Open-stock as a noun means _Merchandise kept in stock so as to enable customers to replace or supplement articles_, such as dishes, ...
> 
> Thanks Mel


I believe it means loose individual pieces as opposed to buying in a set.


----------



## bababear_50

cari12 said:


> I believe it means loose individual pieces as opposed to buying in a set.


Oh ok 
Well maybe I can find a few pieces to add to my set.
Thanks Hon
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

So I did the subway offer, and tomorrow I am doing the shoe company offer. So I should earn 100 bonus miles for each cardlinked offer?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I did the subway offer, and tomorrow I am doing the shoe company offer. So I should earn 100 bonus miles for each cardlinked offer?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Oh snap. Well that sucks. I was even going try the subway one again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> So I did the subway offer, and tomorrow I am doing the shoe company offer. So I should earn 100 bonus miles for each cardlinked offer?


I know this was discussed but I don't know what the answer was.  Can the Subway offer be two $10 gift cards....purchased the same day but separate transactions?


----------



## hdrolfe

disneyfreak89 said:


> I've tried searching this thread for the answer but am getting frustrated.  Perhaps someone on here will have the answer!
> Does anyone recall in the past if AM Shops offered a bonus X rewards the week before christmas?!  I need to buy a tablet but would like some extra AM's but there are no offers at the moment.  I could wait until later this week but then I risk the tablet becoming out of stock.  If someone on here knew for sure they did that last year then I will wait!



There is a 5X on airmilesshop in the Unwrap the App offers today, starts tomorrow. Not sure if that helps but likely the best you'll find until Boxing day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> There is a 5X on airmilesshop in the Unwrap the App offers today, starts tomorrow. Not sure if that helps but likely the best you'll find until Boxing day.


*THANK YOU! I looked at the app just after midnight and that wasn't showing yet.  My Mastercard linked offer will be an order with Natura Foods and I was just getting ready to place the order.  I'm beyond excited to have found this website and if anyone else deals with food allergies or any dietary restrictions like gluten-free,  AIP, FODMAP, Paleo or others, you really need to look into the products they carry.  They are based out of Toronto,  only have an online presence and I'll be easily able to place an order for $100 to meet the terms of the offer.  Pasta, cookies, chips, protein bars and more that are made with  safe ingredients,  it's like I found the holy grail*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Looks like our plans to go see the grandbaby are going to need to be bumped forward a few days, HOLY CRAP! The original plans were to arrive on the 25th and stay till the 28th, no way we're driving in that poop storm!!!!
*


----------



## bababear_50

Yep it's going to be a rough few days.
This time I am putting the flashlight beside the door so I know where it is.
I've also designated my middle son to charge up all the devices and battery packs.
Tomorrow morning we are hoping to do a last minute grocery shop.
Stocking up on extra water.
Stay warm & safe everyone.
Happy Holidays
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents are no longer coming on the 24th, we'll see them later I guess. And I need to get dog food, was planning to do that tomorrow as I'm off but will be heading to the store this morning so I don't run out. It's the only thing I am low on. Then I will hibernate for a few days I guess.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I follow a guy on social media who is a bee keeper in the Niagara region and people swear this guy is accurate on the weather.   It has something to do with bee behaviour.  Anyway, he says that yes a storm is coming but it will not at all bee  (yes, intentional) what the predictions are saying.  So we shall see.  

Storm or not, Christmas is pretty much a bust for us.  My oldest will be dropping by in the morning but is going to her partners family for dinner.  That's totally ok with us, we are not oblivious to the fact that there are other families involved.  My mother has decided to have her usual Christmas temper tantrum and had a flip out at me on the phone last night.  This has happened more years that I can even count. So she is not coming for diner and says she doesn't want to see or hear from anyone.   This always happens when it's to late for us to make plans to go to my brother's or the inlaws.    I think it was 2018 we went away for Christmas and it was the best Christmas I've had in the last 10+ years.


----------



## ottawamom

@dancin Disney style , have a great quiet time just the two of you. We don't need those who don't want to join in around us at this time.

I have a few things I forgot to get for dinner on the 25th. Will be heading out this morning to get those, then it will be hibernate in the house until this blows over. I hope things clear up a bit for the 25th as my children need to drive here (30-45 mins) for dinner. 

Stay safe and warm everyone. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

dancin Disney style said:


> I follow a guy on social media who is a bee keeper in the Niagara region and people swear this guy is accurate on the weather. It has something to do with bee behaviour. Anyway, he says that yes a storm is coming but it will not at all bee (yes, intentional) what the predictions are saying. So we shall see.


I have seen him!!!  It is amazing what you can learn from insects and animals.  We need to start to listen and learn from them instead of what " we think we know better"  


dancin Disney style said:


> Storm or not, Christmas is pretty much a bust for us. My oldest will be dropping by in the morning but is going to her partners family for dinner. That's totally ok with us, we are not oblivious to the fact that there are other families involved. My mother has decided to have her usual Christmas temper tantrum and had a flip out at me on the phone last night. This has happened more years that I can even count. So she is not coming for diner and says she doesn't want to see or hear from anyone. This always happens when it's to late for us to make plans to go to my brother's or the inlaws. I think it was 2018 we went away for Christmas and it was the best Christmas I've had in the last 10+ years.


I am sorry you have (and many others) have to deal with loved acting in horrible ways over holiday season.  I hope you are able to carve out some time and have some good memories from this year.  Don't let others " blame game" ruin your holidays.  

@Donald - my hero  I hope your packing up the car as I'm writing this and get on your way before the storm hits!!!  Enjoy that little one.


----------



## Debbie

dancin Disney style said:


> Storm or not, Christmas is pretty much a bust for us.  My oldest will be dropping by in the morning but is going to her partners family for dinner.  That's totally ok with us, we are not oblivious to the fact that there are other families involved.  My mother has decided to have her usual Christmas temper tantrum and had a flip out at me on the phone last night.  This has happened more years that I can even count. So she is not coming for diner and says she doesn't want to see or hear from anyone.   This always happens when it's to late for us to make plans to go to my brother's or the inlaws.    I think it was 2018 we went away for Christmas and it was the best Christmas I've had in the last 10+ years.


I'm sorry that you had to deal with that (again) from your Mom. Christmas was always hard on my Mom after my dad passed in 1990. I was unbearable when my sister died in 2006. She was never nasty, just very sad and there was very little that could help her through the season. It wasn't just one day, it was the lead up, too.   Enjoy a quiet day with those around you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Debbie said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that (again) from your Mom. Christmas was always hard on my Mom after my dad passed in 1990. I was unbearable when my sister died in 2006. She was never nasty, just very sad and there was very little that could help her through the season. It wasn't just one day, it was the lead up, too.   Enjoy a quiet day with those around you.


It wasn't always this way.  There was a time when there we all got together and enjoyed it.  There were often random friends or coworkers that joined us as well.   I'm not sure I would go so far as to say that my mom is nasty but she is petty, holds grudges and keeps score.


----------



## bababear_50

Snow Day for me tomorrow. No supplying!
Peel Region.



Hugs Mel


----------



## tinkerone

Everyone please stay safe.  If it's as bad as some are saying, best to stay in and warm.  If it's not, best to stay in and stay warm.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Postponing the trip to see Arthur meant needing to hit up the grocery store for consolation snaaacks for hubby and food for meals that we didn't think we'd be here for... WOAH, really need to remember not to go shopping when I'm hungry and the texts that kept flying between us led to a cart full of $175 food and toilet paper (the *good* stuff had a bunch of miles attached!) and since it's a day that's included in the Mastercard offer I tossed in a Disney gift card with $350 added to it. Used some cash miles to earn a few more back (use 95 get 25) 

It's not possible for us to leave early to beat the storm since they've been shovelling out since the 19th! The flash freeze and the wind are more concerning and I really hope people pay attention to the warnings and stay off the roads! We have electric baseboard heating so I got some big candles in case we need to keep one room warm, the power banks are all charged & phones are charging. I went to the drug store and filled our scripts, got Mocha's food and meds early as well and picked up water for her and us. Grew up in the country and know the drill because a storm meant we could be snowed in for a week until the plow could get to our house!*


----------



## kerreyn

Donald - my hero said:


> *Looks like our plans to go see the grandbaby are going to need to be bumped forward a few days, HOLY CRAP! The original plans were to arrive on the 25th and stay till the 28th, no way we're driving in that poop storm!!!!
> View attachment 726786*


We've had a week of temps ranging from -28C to -40C (overnight). Today's high is -23C, and we're slowwwwwwly moving up to a 'high' of -19 tomorrow, but -1C for Christmas Day...


----------



## hdrolfe

Schools are closed tomorrow, I am off until Jan 9th, and hope to sleep in tomorrow! We have lots of food in the house, I did have to go pick up dog food which was so busy! But we are all set. I think. I hope!


----------



## dancin Disney style

The weather reports I saw at 6:15am (yes I was up that early, I think I have forgotten how to sleep in) said that the weather would start to make the nasty turn between 10-12pm.  He said that when it changes from rain to snow is when it's going to get ugly.  Well...it started snowing at 8am and within about 15 -20 minutes the wind started to get really strong.  Our fence is waving hello...or maybe help.

  YYZ has cancelled all flights after 9am.  Schools are closed.  A lot of businesses are posting that they will shut down at noon.  I've even seen a couple of posts from grocery stores saying to check before coming to the store.

So at this point in time I'm not sure that the bee's are going to be right.  It seems pretty bad right now.


Oh BTW....I was browsing the group I joined for the cruise week we have.  People have started getting their cabin assignments.   I checked and we have ours too.  We have been upgraded from a 7A to a 4B which is the larger family suite and we are forward.   I'm so happy about that!  I was thinking about asking at the port if we could  upgrade to something with the larger verandah and we ended up getting it.  I might still ask to  move to a higher deck...I've read that the higher decks are more convenient to most things.

correction....we got 4E which is the oversized verandah but on the lowest deck


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just did a Kent offer for the Unwrap The App, spend $100 get 100 miles.  We needed a new bathroom faucet , plus I bought some new drip pans for my stove burners. Easy $108 spent.


----------



## tinkerone

dancin Disney style said:


> The weather reports I saw at 6:15am (yes I was up that early, I think I have forgotten how to sleep in) said that the weather would start to make the nasty turn between 10-12pm.  He said that when it changes from rain to snow is when it's going to get ugly.  Well...it started snowing at 8am and within about 15 -20 minutes the wind started to get really strong.  Our fence is waving hello...or maybe help.
> 
> YYZ has cancelled all flights after 9am.  Schools are closed.  A lot of businesses are posting that they will shut down at noon.  I've even seen a couple of posts from grocery stores saying to check before coming to the store.
> 
> So at this point in time I'm not sure that the bee's are going to be right.  It seems pretty bad right now.
> 
> 
> Oh BTW....I was browsing the group I joined for the cruise week we have.  People have started getting their cabin assignments.   I checked and we have ours too.  We have been upgraded from a 7A to a 4B which is the larger family suite and we are forward.   I'm so happy about that!  I was thinking about asking at the port if we could  upgrade to something with the larger verandah and we ended up getting it.  I might still ask to  move to a higher deck...I've read that the higher decks are more convenient to most things.
> 
> correction....we got 4E which is the oversized verandah but on the lowest deck


We had rain all morning with a temp of 4 degrees so we took a quick drive to Canadian Tire with a quick drive over our new bridge to do a drop off at sons house.  We were fine on the drive over however on the way back, about 45 minutes ago, the temp quickly dropped and the snow started.  Right now we have about a quarter inch of new snow and the wind is really blowing as well.  This weather can certainly turn on a dime.  

We were once upgraded to a cabin at the very back of the ship.  HUGE balcony and great view.  Not sure what category it was but it was similar to a handy-cap cabin.  Very large.  Loved it so much!  The only problem with it was in the morning it would be covered in black soot.  The room steward always cleaned it up but it was horrible stuff.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Since the bee guy and his bees are in Niagara I would say they were dead wrong.  Everything is covered in ice , the bridges into the US have been closed and the US side has put out a driving ban.  The wind gusts are pushing cars off the road and accidents everywhere. 

In the London area 402/401 highways are now closed.  There is a 100+ car accident.  There are accidents involving emergency vehicles also.


----------



## mort1331

dancin Disney style said:


> Since the bee guy and his bees are in Niagara I would say they were dead wrong.  Everything is covered in ice , the bridges into the US have been closed and the US side has put out a driving ban.  The wind gusts are pushing cars off the road and accidents everywhere.
> 
> In the London area 402/401 highways are now closed.  There is a 100+ car accident.  There are accidents involving emergency vehicles also.


The bees were drinking their feremnted nectar early for christmas..dont blame them.


----------



## dancin Disney style

mort1331 said:


> The bees were drinking their feremnted nectar early for christmas..dont blame them.


That is  good advise.....I think I will start drinking some fermented stuff


----------



## bababear_50

Dang!
Super sore throat and glands behind ears swollen .......  no walk in clinics taking walk in appointments.
I am going to try a virtual appointment at 12 pm today. Hopefully I can get something for it .
wish me luck.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Dang!
> Super sore throat and glands behind ears swollen .......  no walk in clinics taking walk in appointments.
> I am going to try a virtual appointment at 12 pm today. Hopefully I can get something for it .
> wish me luck.
> Hugs Mel


Wishing you luck, Mel. Feel better soon!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Wishing you luck, Mel. Feel better soon!


Thanks Hon
Visit went well,, Antibiotic for 7 days and lots honey & lemon drinks plus bed rest.
Happy Holidays.
Hugs Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My 100 kent miles already posted!


----------



## tinkerone

Hope everyone is staying safe.  It's insane here.  Most of the snow plows have been taken off the road, buses stopped hours ago.  Power is out in lots of places.  The police are saying "Snow plows in the region are limited or have been taken off the roadways due to unsafe conditions. Motorists are now abandoned with no means for recovery/ rescue. Those who choose to travel, do so at their own risk. Police are only able to respond to high priority calls." 
Even with all this, I'm reading on some local threads, people are looking to go shopping.  Insane! 
Stay safe my friends!
And Merry Christmas


----------



## ottawamom

Just saw this online. A little storm humour.


----------



## ottawamom

Waiting for Santa to arrive.

.


----------



## pigletto

I’m just outside of Fort Erie and we are getting our butts kicked! I’ve never seen anything like this in my almost 50 years. The wind sounded like it was going to take my roof off all night. Somehow miraculously I kept power but so many didn’t.

My town can’t open the warming centre because the roads are impassible. The OPP stopped rescue operations down here because it’s too unsafe. Our town and Fort Erie are under a state of emergency. So many people are stranded and stuck. Even our plows are getting stuck.  The town put out a call for anyone with snowmobiles to go out and try to get people out of their cars where some have been stranded for more than 24 hours.
I can’t stress enough how bad this storm has been.

All of our Christmas plans are cancelled obviously but we can do them another day. Thankful to be safe and warm, but so many aren’t right now. There is even over 80 people stuck at the border without food. It’s nuts.

ETA) sorry to barge in all dramatically. I’m just dying to tell everyone about it apparently.


----------



## ottawamom

I hope tomorrow brings some sunshine and you are able to start digging out @pigletto. Stay safe and warm until then.


----------



## AngelDisney

Season’s Greetings to everyone!
May the peace and happiness of the Holidays be with you today and throughout the New Year, filling your home with joy, your heart with love, and your days with laughter.


----------



## pigletto

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hope everyone is enjoying the day.  We're treating it like a found day so just relaxing on the couch in our jammies while mocha rests in a box
*


----------



## ottawamom

I've been in the kitchen all day. Everything is finally ready to sit in a warm oven and wait for dinner time. The crowds are about to arrive. 5 hours and the house will be peaceful once again. (love to see them come but also love to see them go).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We dug the car out yesterday afternoon while it was still daylight so that we could clean it off again when it was time to go spend the evening with our daughter before we cleaned it off to come home again. Today was just the 2 of us and Mocha, didn't really accomplish much, just treating these 2 days as extra found freebies like snow days! 
This was about a week ago, she tolerated it for a bit before she hid under the table mumbling at me in disgust
*

*This was Friday, her humiliation suit that she was forced to wear as punishment for keeping us awake most of the night 
*


----------



## Debbie

I just popped in to say holiday blessings to you all.  I hope that everyone is safe, sound, and fed, resting up for the next pursuit of points of all sorts.


----------



## hdrolfe

When will it stop snowing! Boo winter  well boo to all the shoveling any way! I'm glad I have some more time off until it's back to work. I'm glad I was able to get to Onyx for another year. I got an email from Shell that I have made Shell Go+? But I am not sure how that happened. I do need more AM for my trip in April. For some reason flights from Fort Lauderdale on May 7th are crazy prices, twice what they are the rest of the month. I'm second guessing the second cruise because of it. The flight home that day is as more than I'd normally spend round trip. But I am really looking forward to two weeks on the cruise, especially at the end of winter. The hotels are not cheap at the start either but I know I can use AM to get a nice place to stay. It will depend on when we are going to arrive, if we take an earlier flight I would like a hotel with a nice pool and some places to ear nearby, but if we don't get there until 9PM, not much point. After seeing all the travel issues the past week, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk flying Flair to FLL, though it's sure cheap! I do wish we were cruising from Orlando this time, I'd gladly add on two days to the trip and get much cheaper flight home to stay in that area. I am not sure what there is to do with kiddo in Fort Lauderdale or Miami area. I'm sure it'll work out but I have less than 4 weeks to pay off the cruises so that long to decide when we're doing.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@hdrolfe can you come home a day or two later from the cruise? Might be cheaper air miles for your flight home.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @hdrolfe can you come home a day or two later from the cruise? Might be cheaper air miles for your flight home.


Probably. But then I have to pay for hotel and meals for the extra days. Though I wouldn't mind more time down south


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> When will it stop snowing! Boo winter  well boo to all the shoveling any way! I'm glad I have some more time off until it's back to work. I'm glad I was able to get to Onyx for another year. I got an email from Shell that I have made Shell Go+? But I am not sure how that happened. I do need more AM for my trip in April. For some reason flights from Fort Lauderdale on May 7th are crazy prices, twice what they are the rest of the month. I'm second guessing the second cruise because of it. The flight home that day is as more than I'd normally spend round trip. But I am really looking forward to two weeks on the cruise, especially at the end of winter. The hotels are not cheap at the start either but I know I can use AM to get a nice place to stay. It will depend on when we are going to arrive, if we take an earlier flight I would like a hotel with a nice pool and some places to ear nearby, but if we don't get there until 9PM, not much point. After seeing all the travel issues the past week, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk flying Flair to FLL, though it's sure cheap! I do wish we were cruising from Orlando this time, I'd gladly add on two days to the trip and get much cheaper flight home to stay in that area. I am not sure what there is to do with kiddo in Fort Lauderdale or Miami area. I'm sure it'll work out but I have less than 4 weeks to pay off the cruises so that long to decide when we're doing.


*Onyx level gives you Shell GO as a perk.*


----------

